# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (1) 
الحلقة (1)
*
*
                  القرآن الكريم هو معجزة هذا الدين الكبرى، ولهذا اعتنى به علماء  الإسلام أيما اعتناء، فقد ألفوا مئات بل الآلاف من الكتب في بيان كل ما  يتعلق بهذا الكتاب، وكان مما بينوه: تقسيم القرآن إلى سور وأجزاء وأحزاب،  وأول ما نزل وآخر ما نزل، وأطول آية وأقصر آية، بل إنهم عدوا آيات القرآن  وكلماته بل لقد عدوا حروفه، ولأن الفاتحة هي أول سور القرآن فقد حازت على  اهتمام كبير تفسيراً وبياناً، لكونها شاملة لمقاصد القرآن، ولأن صلاة  المسلم لا تقبل ما لم يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب.                 
فوائد في التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               
الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على عهدنا بسورة الفاتحة، فتح الله لنا ولكم أبواب الخير والهدى. آمين.                             
 معنى كلمة سورة                                                                                              
                             هذه سورة الفاتحة. فما معنى سورة؟ ومن أين اشتق هذا اللفظ:  (سورة)؟قالت العلماء: إما أن يكون مشتقاً من سؤر الماء أو الطعام، وهو ما  فضل وتبقى من شراب أو طعام، وعليه فالهمزة حذفت للتخفيف، بدل سؤر  (سورة).وقالوا: جائز أن تكون مأخوذة من سور البلد، إذ هو يحصن البلد  ويحميها، أو من سؤر المنزلة وهو علوها وارتفاعها.والعل
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (2) 
الحلقة (2)



                  الفاتحة هي السبع المثاني، ولهذا اتفق علماء الإسلام على كونها سبع  آيات، لكنهم اختلفوا في كيفية هذا العد بسبب خلافهم في البسملة هل هي آية  منها أو لا، كما اتفقوا على مشروعية الاستعاذة أول القراءة واختلفوا في  مشروعية الاستعاذة عقب القراءة، وبعد الاستعاذة والبسملة تأتي آية الحمد  المقررة بأن الحمد كله لا يستحقه إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى، لأنه سبحانه وحده  من جمع صفات الكمال والجلال.                 
ذكر بعض أحكام البسملة                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          عرفنا -زادكم الله علماً ومعرفة- مسبقاً أن الفاتحة سميت بذلك لأنها فاتحة كتاب الله، وعرفنا أن عدد آيها سبع آيات. ‏                              
 حكم البسملة في سورة الفاتحة                                                                                              
                              أما هل (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) آية من سورة الفاتحة أو  ليست آية منها؟ فقد عرفنا أن الخلاف فيها شديد، ونحن نخرج منه بإذن الله  بأن لا نتمذهب فنتعصب لمذهبنا فنقول: نحن مالكية لا نقول بمشروعيتها، أو  نقول: نحن شوافع يجب أن نقرأها، بل نحن نسلك مسلك الصحابة والتابعين، فإنها  قضية اجتهادية، فنقول: نحن نقرأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كلما قرأنا  الفاتحة، فإن جهرنا بالقراءة كما في صلاة المغرب والعشاء والصبح، وكنا أئمة  نصلي بالمؤمنين نسرها ولا نجهر بها، ولكن نقولها: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،  فنوافق ما صح عن أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه الشيخين: أبو بكر  وعمر، إذ قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: ( صليت وراء رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ووراء أبي بكر ووراء عمر فكانوا يفتتحون الصلاة بالحمد لله رب  العالمين ) ونبسمل سراً؛ لما ثبت أيضاً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ  يوماً وجهر بالبسملة وسمعوها.ثم بهذا المسلك السليم لا توجد فرقة بيننا،  ولقد اشتدت الفرقة في بعض الظروف، حتى إن فلاناً لا يصلي وراء فلان؛ لأنه  يخالف مذهبه، وهذه النزغات سببها عدونا إبليس، فهو يريد أن يثير الفتن  والمتاعب والشغب، ويفرق كلمة المسلمين.كما علمنا أنها -أي: الفاتحة- نزلت  مرتين، مرة مصحوبة ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ومرة بدونها، فمن هنا من قال:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم آية من سورة الفاتحة، نقول له: صدقت يا أخاه، ومن  قال: لا، افتتحت بها فقط كسائر السور وليست بآية، ولكن مشروع الافتتاح بها،  قلنا: نعم؛ لأنها نزلت أيضاً بدونها، ومن ثم لا يكفر بعضنا بعضاً؛ لأن من  يتعمد إسقاط آية من كتاب الله كفر بالإجماع، كما أن من يتعمد زيادة كلمة  واحدة في كتاب الله كفر بالإجماع، فللخروج من هذا المضيق نقول بنزول  الفاتحة مرتين، وقد ثبت أنها مرة نزلت مصحوبة ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،  ومرة بدونها، فأصبحنا إخواناً على سرر العلم والمعرفة متقابلين، لا حقد،  ولا حسد، ولا عجب، ولا كبر.وعرفنا -زادكم الله معرفة- إذا قلنا: بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم آية، فأين الآيات الست الباقية؟ فعددنا:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:1] آية أولى  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2] الآية الثانية،  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   [الفاتحة:3] الآية الثالثة،  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] الآية  الرابعة،  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5] الآية  الخامسة،  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:6] السادسة،   صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] السابعة؛ لأن البسملة عددناها آية.هيا  نسقط: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا نعدها آية، فنقول:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   أولى،  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   ثانية،  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   ثالثة،  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ    رابعة،  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   خامسة:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  سادسة،  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  الضَّالِّينَ  سابعة.في هذا العلم بركة أو لا؟ ما تفرحون؟! ذكرت لكم سابقاً  فوائد استفدناها، ففرحنا أمسية كاملة، فكيف ما نفرح بهذا العلم، والله  تعالى يقول:  قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ  فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ  [يونس:58]، فكوننا نفرح  بالدينار والدرهم، أو بالولد والزوجة، أو بالدار والبستان، هذا له قيمة؟!   قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا   [يونس:58] والعلم فضل الله ورحمته.                                                                                          
من أحكام الاستعاذة                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                             * 
*
المراد بالاستعاذة                                                                                              
                              ما المراد من الاستعاذة؟هي قولنا: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم. يقال: استعذ بالله يا فلان من الشيطان الرجيم، أي: قل: أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم. وفلان استعاذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، كيف فعل؟ قال:  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.ومثل الاستعاذة البسملة. ما معنى بسمل؟ قال:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. ما معنى حوقل؟ قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. ما  معنى استرجع؟ قال: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. ما معنى هلل؟ قال: لا إله إلا  الله. ما معنى كبر؟ قال: الله أكبر .. فهذه اختزالات معروفة عند العرب،  وموجودة قبل القرآن والإسلام، يحذفون بعض الحروف، ويربطون الكلمتين ببعضها  البعض، كعبد شمس يقال في النسب إليه: عبشمي.                                                               
 حكم الاستعاذة عند قراءة القرآن وموضعها                                                                                              
                              ما حكم الاستعاذة والله يقول وقوله الحق:  فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ  الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   [النحل:98]؟ هذا خطاب موجه إلى الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلى إمامنا  وقائدنا وأسوتنا ومرشدنا وهادينا ونبينا ورسولنا .. قل ما شئت، ونحن إن  صدقنا في اتباعه نتبعه، فما يطالب به هو، ويرشد إليه، ويؤمر به نحن معه،  إلا ما دل الدليل على الخصوصية فقط، وهذا نادر.إذاً: قول ربنا تعالى:   فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  الرَّجِيمِ  [النحل:98] معناه أن من أراد أن يقرأ القرآن سواء سورة أو آيات  أو آية من السنة أن يقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، فإن كان مع  السورة أضاف: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، فإن كان بدون سورة: آيات من أول أو  من آخر أو وسط السورة يكتفي بقوله: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، ومن زاد  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فلا تغضب وتحمر عينيك وتقول: ابتدعت، وتضيق على  الناس ما وسع الله.إن الطريقة المسلوكة التي مشى عليها أكثر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات: إن بدأت بالسورة قل: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم  يس  [يس:1]، وإن بدأت بآيات تقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   [البقرة:285] الآيات، وإن قال أخونا: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم:  إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي ..  [الأعراف:54] لا  تغضب؛ لأن الله تعالى قال لنا:  فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ  بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ  [النحل:98]، قال: أنا أقرأ، لم  تقل: لا تستعذ، عرفتم هذه أو لا؟ ذي ذات قيمة؛ لأننا ما نريد أن توجد أسباب  الفرقة بيننا، نريد أن تتصافى قلوبنا، وتتعانق أرواحنا، ويعرف كل منا  لأخيه حقه، في احترامه وإكباره وتقديره، أو ما أنتم مستعدون لهذا؟ لم إذاً  ندرس كتاب الله؟! ما الفائدة من قراءة كتاب الله وتفسيره، أليس من أجل أن  نعرف الطريق إلى الله، لنقرع باب دار السلام؛ وذلك بمعرفة محاب الله ومكاره  الله، والاستعانة بالله على فعل المحاب، وعلى ترك المكاره.إذاً: اختلف  العلماء هل الاستعاذة تكون أول القرآن أو بعد نهايته؟فقال بعضهم: تكون أول  القرآن، تقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  طس   [النمل:1]، أو أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ  الَّذِي ..  [الأعراف:54] الآيات.وقال بعضهم: الاستعاذة آخر الآيات. لم؟  قال: إن ربي تعالى قال:  فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النحل:98]، أي:  وفرغت منه:  فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   [النحل:98] كيف لا والآية صريحة؟! فردوا عليهم بأن هذه الآية نظيرها:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ  [المائدة:6]، وهل إذا قمنا  للصلاة نتوضأ أو نتوضأ أولاً، وإذا قمنا للصلاة دخلنا فيها وصلينا؟قالوا:  نتوضأ ثم نصلي، لكن هذه الآية لها مدلول غير هذا، الاستعاذة لمَ؟ تستعيذ  أنت ممن تخاف؟ تفزع إلى ربك وتلجأ إليه من عدو، وهذا العدو كما يصرفك أولاً  يصرفك آخراً، والصرف الأخير أصعب، فقد يحملك على أن تعجب بنفسك، فيفسد  عملك كله.لو بت طول الليل تقرأ وختمت القرآن، ثم نفخ فيك روح الكبر والعجب،  وأصبحت تشعر بأنك أفضل أهل البلد ذهب ذلك كله، وهو يتربص بك هذه المواقف،  انتبه! فلهذا اصرفه عنك، فرغت من الآية:  وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  تَوَّابًا  [النصر:3] أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، يحزن الشيطان أو لا؟  يكرب أو لا؟ يحزن ويكرب؛ لأنك ما فتحت له الباب، ما أذنت له أن يدخل وأغلقت  الباب.وعلى منهجنا -أيها الأبناء- وطريقتنا أننا نرغب في الخير ونطلبه متى  لاحت أنواره في الأفق ما عدلنا عنه ونحن قادرون على الأخذ به.فنقول: من  الآن إذا قرأ أحدنا القرآن حزباً أو جزءاً أو سورة وفرغ أي مانع أن يقول:  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، أما فيه خير؟ أما فيه وقاية؟إذاً: جمعنا بين  المذاهب وأصبحنا جماعة واحدة، لكن أخشى من أحدٍ أن يقول: كيف أنت تبتدع؟  بدعة هذه تقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم؟! ينظر إليه أنه منعه من  الخير، وصرفه عنه، وأنه تكبر عليه وترفع، واستطاع العدو أن يجد مسلكاً  لتفريق القلوب وتشتيتها، هل فهمتم هذه؟إذاً: ما دامت الآية صريحة:  فَإِذَا  قَرَأْتَ  أي:  الْقُرْآنَ  وفرغت،  فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   لمَ؟ لأنه يحملك على العجب فيبطل عملك، فيتركك  تقرأ وتقرأ سليماً معافى، وهو منتظر، ما إن تفرغ حتى ينسف ما قرأته، إذاً:  فلا تمكنه، فأي مانع أن تقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم؟ وخاصة إذا  شعرت بحركة وطاف حولك؛ لأنه كالطائرات المغيرة، فإذا كان هناك أجهزة رادار  قوية ما يستطيع، وإذا كان لا أجهزة، ولا رادار، أو أجهزة فارغة ما تنفع  يضرب.أين الآية التي أرشدتنا إلى هذا وعرفناها من قديم من سورة الأعراف، هي  قول الله تعالى:  وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ  فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا  هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ   *  وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الغَيِّ ثُمَّ  لا يُقْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:200-202]، عجب هذا القرآن! آية من سورة الأعراف،  فالمؤمن التقي يملك جهاز رادار، ووالله ما يملكه أحد على وجه الأرض إلا  مؤمن تقي، والإنسان الكافر أو الفاجر -والله- ما يملك هذا الرادار أبداً،  وليس من نصيبه ولا حقه، واقرءوا:  وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  [الأعراف:200-201] اتقوا من؟ ربهم.  إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ  طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  [الأعراف:201]، تعرف الطائف والطيف كيف يدور أو  لا؟ حول الحمى،  تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:201]،  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم فيرحل، وإخوان الشيطان:  يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي  الغَيِّ  [الأعراف:202] فيغمسون وجوههم وأنوفهم في العذرة، أي عذرة يا شيخ؟  تدري ما هي؟ والله إن زنية، أو لقمة ربا، أو شتمة مؤمن، أو أخذ ريال باطل  أفظع وأكثر خبثاً من أن تغمس وجهك في العذرة؛ لأن هذا يغسل ويزول،   وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الغَيِّ ثُمَّ لا يُقْصِرُونَ   [الأعراف:202]، لا يقصرون بعد.وآية النور النوراني .. الرادار الرباني من  سورة الأنفال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا  [الأنفال:29]،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ  هذا جزاء أو لا؟ هذا جواب  الشرط:  إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ  ماذا؟  فُرْقَانًا  ما  الفرقان هذا؟ نور تفرق به بين الحق والباطل والخير والشر، والصحيح والفاسد،  والنافع والضار، والإيمان والكفر، والتوحيد والشرك، وما إلى ذلك. هذا  النور هو الفرقان، نصيب من هذا؟ أهل التقوى؛ لأن المتقين تجنبوا ما من شأنه  أن يفسد القلوب والأرواح، ولأن ترك الواجبات معصية الله ورسوله فيما أمر  به، ومن شأن هذه المعصية أن توجد مادة خبيثة منتنة عفنة تسمى السيئات، كما  أن غشيان الذنوب بفعل المحرمات واعتقادها وقولها تجلب أيضاً تلك المادة  العفنة المنتنة، فتسود النفس وتخبث، وحينئذ كيف يفرق بين الحق والباطل  والخير والشر والنافع والضار، وهو كالأعمى لا نور له! يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  يعطيكم ماذا؟ يجعل لكم نوراً،  وهذا النور هو الفرقان، وسمي فرقاناً لأنه كثير الفرق، وهو أعظم من (فارق)،  فمن هنا عرفنا أن من يتقي الله في أي شيء يعطى الفرقان فيه، ما معنى  هذا؟راعي غنم اتقى الله تعالى في غنمه؛ يرعى بها أماكن العشب والكلأ،  وينتجع لها العشب الملائم، ويرعاها من الذئاب أن تأكلها، فهو محافظ عليها،  يعطى فرقاناً، ويصبح أحسن راعي غنم، ويرغب الناس في إعطاء أغنامهم له. صاحب  دكان يبيع البقول، يتقي الله تعالى في دكانه فيما يدخل وفيما يخرج، فيما  يبيع وفيما يشتري، ويراقب الله فلا تزل له قدم، ولا يخرج عن طاعة الله في  شيء، فلا يزال كذلك حتى يعطى الفرقان فيصبح أحسن بقال في المدينة، ويعطى  النور.أتنزل معكم؛ مؤمنة تريد أن تطبخ الشاي الأخضر الذي يليق بالشرب،  والراغبين فيه، تتقي الله عز وجل في ذلك وتراقب الله؛ تريد أن يكون هذا  الشاي نافعاً محبوباً، ينفع الله به الشاربين، ويكون كرامة لهم، ترغب في  ذلك فتأخذ تزن المقادير وتقدرها؛ الماء والشاي والسكر والنعناع المغربي،  حتى تصبح ذات فرقان، تحسن طبخ الشاي.إذاً: فكيف بالجنرالات، وقادة الحروب،  ورجالات السياسة والاقتصاد؟ إذا لم يكن لهم هذا الفرقان أنى لهم أن يفوزوا  أو ينجحوا أو ينجحوا غيرهم، ومن أراد الدليل نظر إلى ساسة العروبة والإسلام  كيف هم هابطون إلى الحضيض، فأين نتائج التقوى، وهل هم متقون؟ما هي التقوى؟  هي خوف من الله يملأ قلبك فيحملك على طاعة الله، ولو طلب منك بذل نفسك  بذلتها طلباً لرضاه، ومن هنا اختلت موازين الحياة عند المسلمين؛ لعدم وجود  أهل الفرقان، ومن وجد في بلد وهو ذو فرقان والله تتجلى آثار ذلك في بلده.                                                               


 حقيقة كون البسملة آية في سور القرآن كلها                                                                                              
                              هنا سؤال: هل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم آية في كل سورة؟  الجواب: الذي عليه جمهور المؤمنين أن البسملة بعض آية قطعاً في سورة النمل  فقط بالإجماع؛ لأنها جزء آية من سورة النمل، وهي في قول الله تعالى في كتاب  سليمان عليه السلام إلى الملكة بلقيس ، إذ الكتاب هكذا:  إِنَّهُ مِنْ  سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  أَلَّا  تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ  [النمل:30-31] برقية هذه أو لا؟  عجب! برقية أدت العجب:  إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ  لمَ ما قدم بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم؟ قال: هذه رسالة إلى كافرة، وممكن إذا سمعت بالله أن تهين  اسم الله عز وجل، فجعل اسمه وقاية:  إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  ، مضمونه:  أَلَّا تَعْلُوا  عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ  ، وما قال: وائتوني خاضعين أذلاء منكسرين،  فهو لا يريد إذلال البشر وإخضاعهم إلا لله، وأتوني مسلمي القلوب والوجوه  لله.أما رسائل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الملوك والرؤساء فنصها: ( بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم، من محمد عبد الله ورسوله إلى هرقل عظيم الروم )، فما  خاف أن يهان اسم الله كما خاف سليمان، فلهذا قدم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،  وهذه الآن سنتنا، اسمعوا: ( كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه ببسم الله فهو أبتر  )، أي: ناقص، تعرفون الأبتر؟ مقطوع الذنب كالكبش الأبتر.فعلينا معاشر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أن نستفتح أعمالنا ببسم الله، فالآكل يقول: بسم الله،  والشارب يقول: بسم الله، والكاتب يقول: بسم الله، والخطيب يقول: بسم الله  .. وكل شئوننا نفتتحها ببسم الله، متبركين بذلك، ومستمدين القوة والقدرة  على العمل وإنجازه بذلك بحسب الحال.أما هل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم جزء من  كل سورة في القرآن؟ فنقول: هي مفتتحة ببسم الله، والرسول هو الذي أمر  أصحابه أن يجعلوها في بداية كل سورة كالمفتاح لها، وهنا القراء منهم من  يقرأ ولا يفصل بين السورتين ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، فنقول: سواء كان ابن  كثير أو أبو عمرو أو غيرهم فهذا شأنهم، فنحن ما ألزمناه؛ لأننا ما قلنا:  آية في أول كل سورة، فإذا أرادوا اختصار الوقت، والرغبة في السورة لم  يبسملوا، فيقرءون مثلاً: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ  الْكَوْثَرَ   *  فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ   *  إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ  الأَبْتَرُ  [الكوثر:1-3]،  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1]  وهذا شأنهم.وبعض القراء يفصل، وبعضهم لا يفصل، وهم أمناء على هذا، ونحن لا  نلوم الفاصل ولا الواصل، لكننا هل نحن نصل بأن نقرأ السورة ونصلها بالأخرى  أو نفصل؟ الجواب: نحن نفصل هنا ولا نصل، نعم نصل المعروف وأهله، لكن هنا،  في هذه القضية إذا قرأنا وانتهت السورة نفتتح الأخرى ببسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم، ومن وصل هنا لا شيء أبداً عليه، ولا نلتفت إلى أنه فصل أو وصل.                                                                                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                               


          قال الله تعالى:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الفاتحة:2].وقرئ (الحمدَ لله ربَّ العالمين) قراءة لكن ليست مشهورة ولا  مقروءة فنترك هذا، وقرئ (الرحمنَ الرحيمَ)، وقرئ (الرحمنِ الرحيمِ)، وقرئ  (الرحمنُ الرحيمُ)، لكن ليس هناك حاجة إلى توسعة الدائرة؛ أما النعت عندهم  فيجوز رفعه على الابتداء، ونصبه على المدح، وجره بحسب ما تقدم، ولكن لا  ندخل هذا في نفوسنا، فقط من أجل لو قرأ قارئ: (الحمد لله ربَ العالمين)  (الرحمنَ الرحيمَ) لا تقل: كفر! أو تقول بالهراوة: لم تفعل؟ أو قرأ  (الرحمنُ الرحيم) لا تغضب؛ لأنه يجوز، النعت تقطعه ويكون خبراً، والمبتدأ:  هو.ونحن لا نريد الخلاف، ولا نرغب فيه، ولا نشيعه أبداً، فإذا ذكرنا قضية  كهذه ليس معناه أني أجزت لكم أن تقولوا هذا وتشوشوا على الناس، فقط إذا قرأ  قارئ وقطع أو نصب على المدح لا تغضب وتقول: هذا حرام ولا يجوز وحرَّف كلام  الله، هذا يقوله من لم يعلم، أما من علم مثلنا الآن ما يغضب ولا يعيب  عليه، هل أدركتم هذه القضية؟إذاً: لو سمعنا قارئاً يقول: (الرحمنُ الرحيمُ)  أو (ربُّ العالمين)، أو نصب على المدح: (ربَ العالمين) (الرحمنَ الرحيم)  إذا كان من أهل العلم نقول: هذا من أهل العلم، هذا عرف أن هذا يجوز، أما  العامي أنى له أن يعرف هذا؟على كل حال نحن -كما اتفقنا- إذا جاءت مسألة  أفدنا بها طلبة العلم؛ لأنهم هم المسئولون من جهة، وهم الذين عليهم أن  يحافظوا على وحدة المؤمنين ووحدة قلوبهم، فإذا عرفوا أسباب الخلاف استطاعوا  أن يخرجوا منه، وإذا ما عرفوا يوقدون النار إذاً.                             
 معنى الحمد                                                                                              
                              قوله:  الْحَمْدُ  أل هنا للاستغراق، فلا يبقى من حق إنسان  كائن الحمد، فقد استغرق الله الحمد كله. وأل للاستحقاق فالله استحق الحمد  كله، لمَ؟ لأنه  رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]،  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3]،  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4]، فكيف لا  يستحق الحمد؟!إذاً  الْحَمْدُ  جميع المحامد المستحق لها هو الله.ويجوز أن  نحمد أي شخص على صفة من صفاته، لكن لا نقول: لك الحمد، نقول: فلان شجاع،  كريم، ذكي، تقي، شريف، طويل، جميل، أديب، هذه كلمات المدح، فمعنى المدح  الوصف بالجميل، ومن وصف شيئاً بالجميل من الصفات مدحه وحمده، ومن وصف شخصاً  بما يذم من صفات القبائح والرذائل يقال فيه: ذمه.ونحن هنا نسلك مسلكاً  رشيداً نبوياً، فنوقن أن الحمد من حق الله تعالى، إذ هو المستحق له بجلاله،  وكماله، وقدرته، وعلمه، وإرزاقه، وإفضاله، وإدارة الكون كله، فهو صاحب  الحمد.وقد أذن الله تعالى لنا أن نحمد في حدود معينة:أولاً: أن نذكر الصفة  الجميلة فيمن هي له وهو متصف بها، ولا نغالي ولا نبالغ، ولا نوسع الدائرة:  فلان صالح تقي، جميل، كريم، ونحن على علم بما وصفناه به، ولو وصفناه بغير  ما فيه كذبنا وافترينا على الله.ثانياً: أن لا نمدحه في وجهه، فلم يأذن لنا  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نمدح المرء في حضرته، واذكروا دائماً قوله  للذي مدح أخاه في حضرته، قال: ( لقد قطعت عنق أخيك )، ومدح آخرون أيضاً  شخصاً في حضرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لهم: ( لقد قصمتم ظهر أخيكم  )، فإذا أردت أن تذكر مؤمناً بخير اذكره في غيبته، ولا تذكره في وجهه، وثبت  أن المقداد كان في حضرة عثمان رضي الله عنه والأصحاب حوله، فمدحه رجل فقام  المقداد وأخذ حفنة من تراب ورماها على وجهه، فصاحوا، قال: اتركوني لقد  سمعت خليلي يقول: ( احثوا التراب في وجوه المداحين ).لكن ما هو السر في  كراهية المدح في الوجه؟الجواب: لما يعلم من أن الإنسان بضعفه في فطرته  وخلقه وتكوينه وتركيبه؛ من شأنه إذا مدح وإذا أثني عليه أن ينتفخ، وإذا  انتفخ غطى ما حوله وارتفع وأصبح لا يرى إلا نفسه، فإذا عمي هذا العمى،  وأصبح لا يرى إلا ذاته ماذا استفاد الناس منه؟ انقطعت صلة الخير منه.ومن  الأمثلة على ذلك ما قد يقوم به مدير مدرسة ابتدائية مع الأساتذة بمدح أحد  الطالب بأنه: ذكي .. حافظة .. كذا، وهؤلاء قد سمعناهم وعشنا معهم، والنتيجة  أن ذاك الممدوح يأخذ في الانتفاش، وبعد أن كان يحفظ صار لا يحفظ، وبعد أن  كان يعد الدرس صار لا يعده. فمن قتله؟ قتله الذين مدحوه، فاغترّ.وعندنا  أيضاً مدح الغافلين والهابطين والجاهلين في ديارنا للمرأة: المرأة نصف  المجتمع، وهي العامل الأول، وهي كذا وكذا. فانتفخت عليهم المرأة، وانتفشت  وطارت، وأخذت الوظائف عليهم وأهانتهم، وأصبحت كل شيء في المدينة، بسبب  ماذا؟ أنهم مدحوها ونفخوها بالكذب.والمدح بالباطل حرام من كبائر الذنوب،  وهو شهادة الزور وقول الزور، تقول لأعمى: يا ذا البصر، تقول لشحيح: يا  كريم، ويا سخي! أو تقول لجاهل: يا عالم. حرام هذا عندنا؛ لا يجوز.إذاً: هذا  الموضوع موضوع اجتماعي، سياسي، روحاني، أدبي، لو نجلس أسبوعاً كاملاً علنا  نكتسب هذا النور.من المستحق للمدح؟ الواهب المعطي، فهذا جميل مَنْ جمله؟  المدح لله، هذا ذكي؛ مَنْ أعطاه هذا الذكاء ووهبه إياه؟ الله. هذا غني،  مَنْ أغناه؟ هذا عالم من علمه.. إذاً: الحمد لله فقط، وأذن لنا أن نقول:  فلان كذا، وليس في حضرته وبين يديه، بل في غيبته، أما أن نمدحه في حضرته،  لا، أسأنا إليه، ونخشى أن نكون قد مزقناه أو قصمنا ظهره.هذه آدابنا الرفيعة  أخذت من هذه الآية:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ .                                                               
 العلاقة بين الحمد والشكر                                                                                              


                              الحمد يقابله الشكر، وبينهما عموم وخصوص، فالحمد: الثناء  باللسان بصفات الجلال والجمال، وأما الشكر فهو باللسان وباليد وبالقلب كما  قال الشاعر:أفادتكم النعماء مني ثلاثةيدي ولساني والضمير المحجباإذاً:  المدح بآلة اللسان خاصة، والشكر بثلاثة: باللسان واليد والقلب.والشكر يكون  فقط على النعم لا أقل ولا أكثر، والمدح يكون على النعم وعلى الصفات.                                                               
 كلمة الحمد لله ينبغي أن لا تفارق المسلم في أحواله كلها                                                                                              
                              الحمد لله هذه الكلمة ينبغي أن لا تفارقنا في: أكلنا،  شربنا، ركوبنا، نزولنا، دخولنا، خروجنا، تلاقينا.الحمد لله مثل بسم الله،  نبدأ ببسم الله، ونختم بحمد الله؛ لأننا أمة سمت فوق العالم بأسره؛ وذلك  بسبب هذه الكمالات التي كانت تعيش عليها. حتى أننا سمينا في الكتب السالفة  بأمة الحمد، وفي بعض الآيات في التوراة والإنجيل الحمادون، فالحمادون هم  أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولمَ قيل فيهم: الحمادون؟ مريض في سكرات  الموت: كيف حالك يا بني؟ الحمد لله. يقتله الظمأ ويكاد أن يموت، كيف حالك؟  الحمد لله، أنا عطشان! حتى إذا أردنا أن نركب الدابة والبهيمة نحمد الله عز  وجل، وهذا لا يوجد عند اليهود والنصارى و.. و..وإذا حمدنا الله لابد وأن  تتجلى لنا آلاؤه وأنعامه علينا؛ ليكون حمدنا على علم.                                                               
 استحقاق الحمد                                                                                              
                              ومما يدل على أنه لابد لمن يُحمد أن يكون له ما يستحق به  الحمد ما أرشدنا إليه ربنا فقال:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  لم، ما مقتضي الحمد،  ما موجبه؟  رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]، مالك الكون كله ومدبره  والحاكم فيه ما يحمد؟  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   الذي أغدق رحماته وصبها  على أهل الأرض والسماء ما يحمد؟ وهكذا  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   [الفاتحة:4]، فعرفنا أننا لا نحمد إلا من يستحق الحمد، فإن حمدنا من لا  يستحق كذبنا، وقلنا الزور، وشهدنا به، وأثمنا.كذلك لا نبالغ، ولا نغالي،  ولا نكثر، واذكروا قول حبيبكم صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال: ( لا تطروني  كما أطرت النصارى عيسى ابن مريم، وإنما أنا عبد الله ورسوله فقولوا: عبد  الله ورسوله )، ما تقولوا: مولانا محمد أبداً، أنا عبد الله، قولوا: عبد  الله ورسوله، هكذا طالبهم، أما أن ننفخ فيما لا ينبغي، حتى قال القائل:  لولاك ما كان كذا وكذا، فلا.المهم معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! نحمد الله  على كل حال، والحمد رأس الشكر، وأن العبد إذا أنعم الله عليه بنعمة، مهما  كانت في عظمها وعلو شأنها وكثرة منافعها فقال: الحمد لله على تلك النعمة،  والله إلا كان قوله: الحمد لله أفضل من تلك النعمة، وبهذا أخبر رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                      


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (3) 
الحلقة (3)




                  افتتحت الفاتحة بالبسملة للدلالة على مشروعيتها في بداية كل عمل مشروع،  ثم كانت الآية الثانية بياناً لكون الله وحده هو من يستحق الحمد المطلق؛  لأنه واهب النعم ومعطيها، وهذا لا يمنع حمد المخلوق على صفة حميدة فيه، لأن  هذا حمد مقيّد، واستحق الله الحمد المطلق لصفات كماله المطلقة التي منها  أنه رب العالمين أي خالقهم وسيدهم ومربيهم، كما أنه الرحمن الرحيم الذي  وسعت رحمته كل شيء.                 
مراجعة لما سبق الكلام فيه من مراجعات في التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الْرَّحمَنِ  الْرَّحَيمِ  *  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *   صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:1-7].هذه السورة عرفنا -وزادنا الله معرفة-  أنها تسمى بأسماء كثيرة؛ وذلك لشرفها وعلو مكانتها، فتسمى الفاتحة، وأم  الكتاب، والسبع المثاني، والشافية، والكافية، وأم القرآن.كما عرفنا أنها  نزلت مرتين: مرة بمكة وأخرى بالمدينة، ومرة معها بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ومرة بدونها.ومن هنا عرفنا أنه لا خلاف بيننا؛ فمن بسمل على حق، ومن ترك  البسملة على حق، فلا خلاف، ولا فرقة بيننا.ومن المعارف التي تتعلق بهذه  السورة ما عرفناه عن الاستعاذة والبسملة، فالاستعاذة: هي قولنا: أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم، والبسملة: هي قولنا: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.ولهذا  اللفظ نظائر كحوقل إذا قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وكاسترجع إذا قال:  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. وكهلل إذا قال: لا إله إلا الله، وككبر إذا قال:  الله أكبر.إذاً: الاستعاذة مشروعة عند بداية القراءة سواء كنت تقرأ آيات  أو سورة، فإذا كانت أول السورة أضفت إليها بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، فتقرأ  هكذا: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  طس   [النمل:1]، وإن كنت تقرأ من داخل السورة وأثنائها فتكتفي بالاستعاذة،  فتقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ  فَوْقَهُمْ صَافَّاتٍ  [الملك:19] وتواصل قراءتك.ومما علمناه أنه يشرع أن  نستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بعد فراغنا من التلاوة، فنستعيذ أول  القراءة ليحفظنا الله من وساوس العدو وإملاءاته التي تذهب وتشرد بنا عن هذا  النور الذي نعيشه تلك الساعة، ونستعيذ بالله -أيضاً- عند نهاية القراءة  حتى لا يحملنا على الكبر والعجب؛ فيبطل عملنا، ومن هنا اتفقنا مع علماء  الإسلام فلا نزاع ولا خلاف أبداً، وأمرنا واحد؛ إذ ليس لنا مبدأ التشدد:  مذهبي .. طريقتي، هذا ما عندنا أبداً، فهل سمعتم منذ أن اجتمعنا على كتاب  الله وسنة رسوله أن نقول: نحن الحنابلة، أو نحن الأحناف، أو المالكية؟ لا  أبداً، نحن المسلمون عباد الله، نعيش على نور الله، ونسلك سبيل الله، صراطه  المستقيم، قال الله قال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ومن هنا لا توجد فرقة،  والفرقة تسبب الضعف وتوجد آثاراً سيئة، بل توجد حتى البغضاء والعداء كما هي  فطرة الإنسان.إذاً: عرفنا كيف نستعيذ؟ ولماذا نستعيذ؟ وعرفنا باسم من  نبدأ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، لا باسم السلطان، ولا باسم الشعب، ولا باسم  الحزب، ولا باسم ليلى ولا سلمى .. وإنما باسم الله.                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
 الجار والمجرور في بسم الله                                                                                              

                              قوله:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  [الفاتحة:1] هذا الجار والمجرور فما  معنى الجار والمجرور؟ عندما يقوم -مثلاً- عبد الله بجر منصور من رجله، فمن  الجار ومن المجرور؟ المجرور منصور، والجار عبد الله.إذاً: عرفنا الجار  والمجرور كما عرفه النحاة عملياً.والباء في قوله:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ   حرف  جر، والميم من (بسم) مجرورة، وحركة الجر كسرة من تحت، وأنت إذا جررت الشيء  سحبته على الأرض وترك أثراً، وهذا معنى قولنا -من اليوم إلى أن نختم  القرآن-: الجار والمجرور، وحروف الجر كثيرة، من أبرزها هذه الباء.وهذا  الجار والمجرور له متعلق، ولا يوجد جار ومجرور بلا هدف، فلما قام عبد الله  وجر منصوراً لأي شيء؟ لا بد لغرض؛ كأن يريد أن يبعده عنا.إذاً لا بد من  تقدير شيء من أجله الجار والمجرور، والتقدير: باسم الله أفتتح قراءتي أو  باسم الله أبتدئ قراءتي، كما تقول عند الأكل: باسم الله أبتدئ أكلي، باسم  الله أركب دابتي، باسم الله أخاطبكم، أي: أبتدئ عملي بإذنه وبالتبرك باسمه؛  لأن اسم الله فيه بركة، بل هو مصدر كل بركة عرفها الكون ووجدت فيه.                                                               
 الحكمة من قول: بسم الله                                                                                              


                               يبقى لمَ نقول: باسم الله؟الجواب: نقول ذلك لأننا بإذنه  نشرب ونأكل، ونعطي ونمنع؛ ولأننا عبيده لا تصرف لنا إلا بإذنه، فما أذن فيه  فعلنا وقلنا واعتقدنا، وما لم يأذن لا نقول ولا نفعل ولا نعتقد.ومن هنا هل  يجوز لمن يشعل سيجارة أن يقول: باسم الله؟الجواب: هذا حرام عليه، وكذب على  الله.وهل يجوز لمن يتناول كأس خمر أن يقول: باسم الله؟الجواب: هذا كذب على  الله، بل يتضاعف الجرم؛ لارتكابه المحرم وفعله إياه، ثم الكذب على  الله.ومن هنا تعرفون لماذا تقال كلمة باسم الله؟ أقول: باسم الله أبدأ  قراءتي .. أبدأ صلاتي .. أبدأ أكلي .. أبدأ شربي .. لأنه أذن لي وأنا عبده،  ولولا إذنه لي في الكلام والطعام ما قلت، ولا أكلت.لكن هل تقول: باسم الله  ثم تأخذ في سبنا وشتمنا والتعيير بنا؟ آلله أذن لك؟ تكذب على الله؟لكن إذا  قلت: باسم الله وأخذت تعظنا، تذكرنا .. نعم، أذن الله لك في ذلك، بل أمرك  ودعاك إلى وعظنا وإرشادنا.                                                               
 كثرة أسماء الله                                                                                              

                              قوله:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  [الفاتحة:1]، من هو الله؟ هو رب  العالمين، ( إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسماًمائة إلا واحداً، من أحصاها دخل الجنة  )، بهذا أخبر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد جاء في بعض الروايات أن أسماء  الله خمسة آلاف اسم، وهي بهذا العد قليلة! فالذي خلق الذر والكون من  ملايين السنين كم اسماً له؟ فالذي يدعوه كل شيء ويناديه كل شيء، ويطلب كل  كائن في السماوات والأرضين ما يبعد أن تكون له مئات الآلاف، لكن الذي بلغنا  عن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم مائة اسم إلا واحداً، أي: تسعة وتسعين  اسماً.ويجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف هذا العدد، ويجب أن يعرف أسماء  مولاه، فأنت مفتقر ومحتاج إليه، إذا أردت أن تدعوه ماذا تقول: يا هو، كما  يقول الغافلون؟ بل تقول: يا ألله! يا رحمن! يا رحيم! يا بديع السماوات  والأرض! يا ذا الجلال! يا حي! يا قيوم! يا مالك الملك! يا عزيز! يا جبار!  يا غفار! فادعه وناده بأسمائه واطلب؛ إذ أرشدنا إلى هذا في قوله من سورة  الأعراف:  وَلِلَّهِ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا   [الأعراف:180] أي: نادوه بها؛ ليجبكم ويقض حاجتكم.ومما يؤيد أن أسماء الله  تعالى فوق تسعة وتسعين قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اللهم إني أسألك  بكل اسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك،  أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي، ونور  صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي وغمي )، فاسأل واطلب، ولا مانع أن تطلب ما  شئت، والشاهد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر في هذا الحديث أن لله أسماء  استأثر بها وما علَّمها، بل هي في الغيب، فلهذا إن قيل: إن لله خمسة آلاف  اسم فليس بكلام باطل أبداً، فقط لا نستطيع أن نطلق اسماً على الله لم نحفظه  عن رسول الله، وإلا كنا مفترين كاذبين على الله، وقول بعض الغافلين: يا هو  هو! أو يا هو! هذا خطأ، فليس من أسماء الله يا هو هو! أو يا هو! أو هو  أبداً.وهذه الأسماء مفرقة في الكتاب والسنة النبوية، وقد جمعها السلف  الصالح وهي محفوظة ومكتوبة، فلا نستطيع أن نقول: هو من أسماء الله تعالى،  وهناك شبهة في قول الله تعالى:  هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ   *   هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [الحشر:22-23] والأعجمي قد  يلتبس عليه ويقول: هذا اسم، لكن العربي يعرف أن هذا ضمير يؤتى به للتبجيل  والتعظيم، أو للتهويل والتكبير، فهو يذكر للغائب، كقولك: من أمركم بالجلوس  هنا؟ فلان هو الذي أمركم؟ إي نعم، فـ(هو) هذه ضمير للغائب، ليست من أسماء  الله؛ حتى بالغ بعضهم وأصبح يقول: يا هو! كيف أنتم الآن؟ تقولون: يا هو؟!  هذه أعجمية عمياء، وما هي عربية قرآنية، فـ(هو) ضمير الشأن، وهو ضمير  الغائب حتى لو كان يهودياً أو نصرانياً فقال: هو الذي قتل فلاناً، فهذا لا  يدل على مجد، ولا على تشريف إلا في بعض السياقات تدل على الشأن نحو: هو  الذي لا إله إلا هو.                                                               
 اسم الله جامد أو مشتق                                                                                              

                              هل اسم الله جامد أو مشتق؟عمود الخشب جامد، والحليب كذلك  جامد، لكنك إذا ضربته ومخضته وأزبد، فالزبدة هذه جامدة أو مشتقة؟ مشتقة من  الحليب، فالجامد هكذا وجد، فما تبدل ولا تغير، والمشتق ما أُخذ من غيره  كأخذنا الزبدة من الحليب.إذاً لمَ يقول الناس: اسم الله جامد أو  مشتق؟الجواب: أطال الناس البحث والكلام في الإجابة عن هذا التساؤل، وفي  الحقيقة ليس هناك من شيء كبير أن نفهم هل اسم الله جامد أو مشتق.ومما فتح  الله تعالى به علي أن اسم الله جامد ومشتق، جامد لأن الله عز وجل هو الذي  سمى نفسه الله قبل أن يكون الكون، وقبل أن يكون النحاة واللغويون  والمتكلمون، وقبل أن توجد الخليقة سمى نفسه (الله)، إذاً هذا جامد.ولكن  الله عز وجل سمى نفسه الله ليعلمنا أنه لا معبود إلا هو، وأن لفظ (الله)  أصله (إله) ثم حذفت الهمزة وأدخل عليه (أل) فصار (الله) الذي لا معبود  سواه، ومن هنا أطلق الخلق كلمة إله على كل معبود، فسمى الله تعالى قبل خلق  الكون المعبود بحق الذي لا معبود بحق إلا هو.إذاً: فهو الذي سمى نفسه قبل  أن تكون الاشتقاقات والجمادات.كذلك نظرنا إلى اسم الله فوجدناه كأنه مأخوذ  من كلمة (إله) فصح إذاً أن نقول: اسم الله جامد بالنسبة إلى (الله) فهو  الذي نطق به وعلمه خلقه، وليس نحن الذين اشتققناه من أنفسنا من مادة كذا أو  كذا، كما اشتققنا الزبدة من اللبن، ولكن هو تعالى الذي سمى نفسه الله.                                                               
 الحكمة من الاختلاف في  الاسم الأعظم                                                                                              


                              هذا الاسم -معشر المستمعين والمستمعات- هو الاسم الأعظم،  ونقول: هو الاسم الأعظم بالنسبة إلى باقي أسمائه، وأما ذلك الاسم الأعظم  الذي ما دعي الله به تعالى إلا أجاب، ولا سئل به إلا أعطى، فشأنه شأن ليلة  القدر، وشأن الساعة من يوم الجمعة، لم أخفيت؟ لحكمة، لو عرفنا الاسم الأعظم  الذي ما سئل به الله إلا أعطى، ولا دعي به إلا أجاب لهجرنا باقي الأسماء  الثمانية والتسعين، وتعلقنا بهذا الاسم، والله يريد أن ندعوه بكل  أسمائه.ولو عرفنا الساعة التي يستجاب فيها للعبد يوم الجمعة وضبطناها  -مثلاً- بأنها الساعة الواحدة أو الخامسة، لتركنا الانقطاع إلى الله  والدعاء والضراعة طول النهار إلا تلك الساعة، وهذا فيه خسران كبير.ولو  عرفنا ليلة القدر لتحيناها، وما قمنا ولا صلينا نافلة إلا تلك الليلة وفزنا  بليلة القدر، ثم تتعطل تلك الليالي كلها.فهذا سر خفاء أو إخفاء هذه  وأمثالها؛ لنبقى ندعو الله طول السنة وطول العمر بأسمائه: يا رحمن، يا  رحيم، يا ألله، يا غفور .. ليس فقط يا حي يا قيوم.والحديث الذي جاء فيه أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلاً يدعو فقال له: ( يا فلان! لقد سألت  الله تعالى باسمه الأعظم الذي ما سئل به إلا أعطى، ولا دعي به إلا أجاب )  ما كان دعاء السائل؟ قال: ( اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهد أنك أنت الله الذي  لا إله إلا أنت، الأحد الصمد، الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد  أن تفعل بي كذا ).فمن هنا أحببت أن يفهم الأبناء أن إطلاق لفظ الاسم الأعظم  على الله هو حق، أليس بأعظم الأسماء؟ ما دون الله إلا الرحمن، وما عدا ذلك  لا يصل اسم إلى مستوى الرحمن بعد الله جل جلاله.هونوا على أنفسكم، أنتم  مأجورون أو لا؟ الملائكة تستغفر لكم أو لا؟ أنتم في موطن لا أشرف منه، يبقى  إذا ما فهمت لا تغضب، ولا تتأثر، فتحمل مشلحك وتقول: أنا ما فهمت، خليك  معنا تفهم إن شاء الله، ما نستعجل.تسمعون بالاسم الأعظم أو لا؟ العجائز في  القرى يفهمونه.ما هذا الاسم الأعظم؟ هل هو لفظ الله أو الرحمن أو الصمد أو  الحي أو القيوم؟ خفي عنا.ما سر إخفائه أو خفائه؟ ما له علة، ما  نفهم؟الجواب: لنبقى نسأل ربنا بكل أسمائه. وهذا فيه خير عظيم أو لا؟ نعم.  بخلاف لو عرفنا الاسم الأعظم تركنا الأسماء كلها وتمسكنا بهذا، وفي ذلك ما  فيه من الأذى والشر، فعطلنا أسماء الله التي يحب أن نمجده بذكرها ودعائه  وسؤاله بها.ونظير هذا ليلة القدر، هي توجد في رمضان أو لا؟ لو عينها لنا  الله تعالى بواسطة رسوله أتدري أن ثلاثة أرباع المقيمين للتراويح لا يشهدون  إلا تلك الليلة، وعندنا مثال: في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية حيث الجهل  خيم؛ تجد أكثر الأغنياء والمسئولين وأرباب الدنيا لا يحضرون إلا ليلة  السابع والعشرين فقط، ليالي رمضان في الملاهي والمقاهي إلا ليلة سبعة  وعشرين يحضرونها، أرأيتم وجه الإفلاس أو لا؟ ما يشهدون صلاة التراويح ليلة،  ولا يسمعون دعاء ولا يؤمنون ولا يدعون، فيحرمون من ذلك كله إلا ليلة سبعة  وعشرين؛ لأنها ليلة القدر.كذلك ساعة يوم الجمعة تجد حذاقنا وطلابنا يتربصون  بها ويطلبونها، فأحدهم يدخل من صلاة الفجر إلى الضحى، وهو يصلي ويدعو، وفي  الجمعة الآتية تجده من صلاة الضحى إلى أذان الجمعة، وهو جالس يصلي ويدعو،  رجاء أن يمسكها ويظفر بها، وفي جمعة أخرى من صلاة الجمعة إلى العصر، وهو  عاكف يصلي ويدعو، رجاء يأخذ هذه الساعة، وفي جمعة أخرى من العصر إلى المغرب  يتلمس، فإذا قلنا له: إنها الساعة الواحدة أو الرابعة، فما صلى ولا حضر  إلا تلك الساعة.والآن فهمتم لمَ اختلف في الاسم الأعظم أو لا؟إذا أردتم أن  تظفروا فسلوا الله بكل أسمائه، مرة بالرحمن، ومرة بالرحيم، ومرة يا ألله،  ومرة يا ذا الجلال، ومرة يا حي يا قيوم.. تظفر بهذا بإذن الله.إذاً: الله  هو الإله المعبود بحق الذي ذل له كل شيء، وخضع له كل شيء، وتحير في جلاله  وكماله كل شيء من المخلوقات.ومن معاني اسم الجلالة (الله) في قولك: (بسم  الله) أن هذا الاسم نتبرك به، ونستأذن الله تعالى به، كيف نتبرك؟ نقول: بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم  طسم  [الشعراء:1] فهل تبركنا أو لا؟ نقول: بسم الله  أشرب العسل والماء، بإذنه أو لا؟ لو لم يسمح لنا بشرب الماء هل نشرب؟ لما  لم يسمح بشرب الخمر نشرب أو لا نشرب؟ الجواب: لا.إذاً: من جهة نتبرك ومن  جهة نستأذن ونطلب الإذن.إذاً الحمد لله عرفنا علماً كثيراً عن بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم.                                                                                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          عرفنا فيما سبق أن الحمد هو الوصف بالجميل، وإذا وصفت إنساناً  بالجمال حمدته، فتقول: طويل القامة، جميل المنظر، لين العريكة، كريم النفس،  فهذا هو الحمد.وعرفنا أن الحمد كله لله، فـ(أل) للاستغراق و(أل)  للاستحقاق، فمن المستحق للحمد يا عباد الله؟ الله؛ إذ كل كمال وجمال هو  مصدره، وجميع المحامد وألفاظها على تنوعها قد استغرقها الله، ولا ينالها  سواه، فإذا قلنا: منصور ذكي فمن وهبه الذكاء؟ إذاً الحمد لله ليس لمنصور.  قلنا: منصور كريم وسخي، فمدحناه بالكرم والسخاء، هل هو خالق كرمه وسخائه؟  لا، بل كرمه موهوب له ومعطى، والمعطي هو الله، إذاً الحمد لمنصور أو لله؟  وإذا قلنا: علي بطل شجاع؛ يختطف الفارس ويضرب به الأرض، فهذه القوة وهذه  الشجاعة من خلقها، من وهبها، من أعطاها؟ أليس الله؟ إذاً الحمد لمن؟ لله أو  لعلي؟ لله.فمن هنا عرفنا أن الحمد لله لا لسواه، ولا بأس أن نقول: فلان  شجاع أو كريم أو عالم أو صالح أو تقي، فنصفه بهذا مع علمنا أن الذي أعطاه  ذلك هو الله، فالمستحق للحمد هو الله، وأذن لنا أن نقول: فلان سخي أو كريم  ولا حرج، ولكن ذلك في حدود أو مطلقاً؟ قد درسنا هذا وسبق.                             
 ضوابط في مدح الآخرين والثناء عليهم                                                                                              

                              معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لقد نهينا أي: نهانا رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا مدحنا أن نبالغ في المدح، وأن نكثر من الأوصاف،  وحسبنا أن عرفنا أن المدح لله، فإذا امتدحنا غير الله فحمدناه يجب أن نقتصر  .. أن نقتصد .. أن نعتدل .. فهذا الممدوح ليس الله ذي الأوصاف الجميلة  الحميدة، ووصفه بالجميل منحة منحه الله إياها، فلم الغلو والمبالغة والكيل  والوزن بلا حساب؟ وحسبنا أن نحفظ ذاك الخبر العظيم وهو قول الرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى ابن مريم، وإنما  أنا عبد الله ورسوله، فقولوا: عبد الله ورسوله )، وبين يدي الله لما نؤدي  الشهادة في كل حضور مع ربنا ماذا نقول؟ نقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده  لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. ونحن بين يدي الله في الصلاة،  نشهد هذه الشهادة لله بالوحدانية، وللنبي بالرسالة والعبودية.فلهذا -معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات- نلتزم القصد القصد، لا إفراط ولا تفريط، لا غلو ..  وإنما نقول الكلمة والكلمتين، هذا أولاً.وثانياً: علمنا أننا منهيون عن مدح  الإنسان في حضرته، وهو جالس أو يسمع، لمَ؟ حتى لا نؤذيه ولا نضره؛ لأننا  إذا مدحناه في وجهه قد يصاب بداء الكبر وبمرض العجب، فيفقد كماله وجماله،  ويصبح حلساً من أحلاس المقاهي كما يقولون، بعد أن كان ذا خير وفضل، ومن  الذي قتله؟ إنهم المداحون.اذكروا ولا تنسوا أنه ما ينبغي لنا أن نمدح أحدنا  في وجهه؛ حتى لا نضر به ونؤذيه، وقد بينت لكم أمثلة، فالتلميذ يمدحه مدير  المدرسة والمراقب والناظر بالذكاء والفطنة والفهم، ثم ينتكس، وما دام قد  وصل إلى مستوى المدح يترك الحفظ والقراءة والفهم، ويصبح من أحط  الطلاب.زعماء العرب .. زعماء العروبة بجلوا في الماضي أيام الاشتراكية  والقومية: الزعيم الأوحد، لكنهم الآن انتهوا، فمن الذي أحرقهم؟ شعوبهم،  يأخذون في مدح الزعيم امدح .. امدح .. امدح حتى يشعر أنه هو، وليس شيء  فوقه.أحلف لكم بالله، لقد حطم وقضى على زعماء العرب المداحون، حملوهم على  الكبر والطغيان والظلم والعدوان، ولمَ فعلوا هذا؟ لجهلهم، ما جالسوا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا تلامذته ولا أصحابه، ولو حضروا مجلس عثمان لما  قام ذاك الصاحب وأخذ حفنة من تراب وحثاها في وجه الذي يمدح الخليفة في  وجهه، فلما صاحوا قال: اسكتوا، علمني رسول الله وأرشدني خليلي فقال: (  احثوا التراب في وجوه المداحين ) لأنه إنسان، ما هو زعيم، امدح وانفخ يطير  في السماء بلا جناحين، هو صعلوك مثلي لا قيمة له، امدحه والعياذ بالله: هو  أعلم الناس، ينتفخ فلا يقبل حقاً بعد الليلة، وعلى هذا فقيسوا.محنتنا  ومصيبتنا جاءت من الجهل، فبعدنا عن الكتاب والحكمة، فأصابنا الذي أصابنا،  والذين درسوا عن رسول الله فهموا، فهذا يمدح أخاه بين يدي الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيقول له: ( يا فلان! لقد قطعت عنق أخيك ) أي: قتلته، فلا تفعل  هذا مرة ثانية، وامتدح آخرون رجلاً بينهم فقال لهم: ( لقد قصمتم ظهر أخيكم  )، ما معنى قصم الظهر؟ قطع الظهر. بم؟ بامتداحه والثناء عليه أمام رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.فإن كان ولا بد فلا بأس أن تمدح أخاك في غيبته،  أما وهو حاضر فإنك تضره، إلا إذا أيقنت أنه لا يتأثر أبداً، كيف لا يتأثر  والشيطان يجري في عروقه مجرى الدم؟ من أين لك أن هذا الشخص لا يتأثر أبداً؟  ما تملك هذا.إذاً الحمد لله .. هذه الحقيقة، فكل جميل، كل ذي نعمة، كل ذي  فضل .. كله من الله عز وجل، ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن تتصعلك، وتأخذ في ذم  الصالحين، وتقبيح الزملاء وذوي الحسن والفضل .. لا، هذا حرام وظلم، شخص  جميل تقول: دميم، يصح هذا؟ عالم تقول: جاهل. برّ تقول: فاجر، هذا لا يحل  عندنا أبداً.                                                               
 معنى رب العالمين                                                                                              


                               الحمد لمن؟ لله ربي. من هو الله؟ رب العالمين،كأن سائلاً  يسأل: من هو الله الذي له الحمد خاصة؟الجواب: رب العالمين، أي: خالق كل  مخلوق؛ إذ لفظ العالَم مشتق من العلامة، والعالَم اسم جمع لا مفرد له، فكل  كائن يدل على وجود الله؛ إذ كل موجود لا بد له من موجد، هذه قررناها  وفهمناها، وأصبحت من البدهيات، وما نستطيع نجد كأس شاي على الطاولة ونقول:  هذا وجد بنفسه، من قال هذه الكلمة يقال عنه: مجنون. والشمس من علقها في  السماء؟ من نفسها، أنت مجنون أهذا كلام.إذاً: فالذي استحق الحمد هو خالق كل  شيء، ومربي كل شيء.وكلمة الرب هذه تدل على الخلق، وعلى التدبير، وعلى  التربية، وعلى الكلأ والحفظ؛ إذ كل شيء مربوب مخلوق مدبر، وحياته محفوظة  بحفظ الله تعالى؛ لأن لفظ العالَمين يشمل كل كائن، كل ذرة في الملكوت  الأعلى والأسفل؛ إذ ما من شيء إلا وهو علامة على وجود الله وعلمه وحكمته،  لما تشاهد عصفوراً يزغرد على غصن شجرة، فهذا العصفور يدل على وجود الله أو  لا؟ وعلى وجود علمه وقدرته وحكمته أو لا؟إذاً: فالله تعالى هو رب العالمين،  خالقهم، رازقهم، معبودهم، مدبر حياتهم، مغنيهم، مفقرهم .. إذ هذا كله تابع  لحكمته، وعلمه، وقدرته، وتدبيره.                                                                                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الرحمن الرحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          هل تريد أن ترى الله؟ قال تعالى:  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3]، فلاحظ لتتجلى لك هذه الحقيقة.  ‏                              
 مظاهر الرحمة لا حد لها                                                                                              

                              دائماً نقول: انظر إلى الدجاجة، هل تعرفون الدجاج أو لا؟ هل  هناك دجاج صناعي أو بيض صناعي؟ لو اجتمع العالم بأسره على خلق كتكوت واحد  ما استطاعوا، بل ريشة في ذلك العصفور، ومن المغالطات قولهم: العقل الصناعي!  هل هناك من يخلق عقلاً؟ لا يوجد من يخلق نملة.إذاً شاهد هذه الدجاجة لما  ترعى مع أبنائها، وانظر كيف توسع من طاقتها، وتدخل كل أفراخها تحتها، وتأخذ  تعلمهم كيف يتغذون بنقر الحب، وتبين لهم كيف يضربونه بمناقيرهم، فهذا مظهر  من مظاهر الرحمة أو لا؟ من أودع في هذه الدجاجة هذه الرحمة.وانظر أيضاً  إلى العنزة -أم الجدي- فإذا كان لها ولدان أحياناً، انظر إليها كيف تأكل  طعاماً؟ تتواطأ؛ لأنها إذا كانت واقفة ما يصل إليها الجدي حتى يرضع منها؛  لأنه صغير، فهي تنزل نزولاً بثديها وجسمها، ثم لما يأخذ يرضع تأخذ تناغيه  بنغم خاص، من أودع هذه الرحمة في هذه العنزة؟ الله.وأقرب من هذا كله أمك  أيها الفحل، من حول الدم القاني الأحمر في جسم المرأة إلى لبن أبيض؟ لمَ  هذا؟ لمَ ما تصبه دماً أحمر يقتل؟ كيف يتحول إلى لبن أبيض سائغ لمن يشرب؟  فهذا من مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية أو لا؟!ويذكر الرازي في تفسيره عن إبراهيم بن  أدهم قال: كنت جالساً مع أحد الإخوان، فجاءت المائدة، وهي سفرة عبارة عن  خبز فيه زبدة أو غيرها، قال: وضعت المائدة وإذا بغراب يختطف قرصاً، قال:  فاتبعته، أجري وراءه حتى وصل إلى تل ووضعه، فطلعت الجبل، فوجدت رجلاً  مغلولاً؛ مكتوف اليدين والرجلين موضوعاً في تلك القمة، والغراب وضع القرص  بين يديه .. لا إله إلا الله! هذا مظهر من مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية، فمن بعث  الغراب يختطف القرص ثم يتجه نحو هذا المكبل المغلل على رأس الجبل؟ الله،  هنا تجلت رحمة الله أو لا؟  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3].ولو فكرنا  قليلاً، ولو تدبرنا وتأملنا فإن مظاهر الرحمة لا حد لها.وها هنا خبر مسجل  عندنا في القرآن بالحرف الواحد.كان سليمان عليه السلام يستعرض قواته البرية  والجوية، وشأن الملوك والحكام يستعرضون قواتهم؛ لأنهم دائماً في غزو  وجهاد، فمرت جحافل الجيش وإذا بنملة تصرخ وتقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ  ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ  وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ  [النمل:18]، فهذه نملة لما شاهدت الخيول والزحف  قريباً صاحت في بنات جنسها تحثهم على أن يتخذوا لأنفسهم مهرباً وملجأ  يلجئون فيه:  ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ  لمَ؟ حتى  لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ  [النمل:18] فأعجبت هذه  الكلمة سليمان؛ لأنها نزهته من الظلم، وأبعدته عن الطغيان، فهل عرف هذا  زعماء العرب الذين يذبحون بعضهم بعضاً؟ قالت:  لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ  والحال أنهم  لا يَشْعُرُونَ  [النمل:18] ولو  كانوا يشعرون بكم لن يحطموكم بنعالهم، ولا بحوافر خيولهم، لكنهم لا يدرون؛  لأن قريتكم صغيرة وخفية، فسليمان سر سروراً عجباً من قولها:  وَهُمْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ   *  فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِنْ قَوْلِهَا  [النمل:18-19]،  وبعد، لو كان من أمثالنا لطغى، حتى النمل يرهبنا، لكن سليمان ماذا فعل؟ فزع  إلى الله  رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيَّ  [النمل:19] ادفعني لأن أشكر هذه النعمة، ما أنا ومن أنا حتى  يرهبني النمل  أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ  وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [النمل:19] هذا  سليمان عليه السلام.                                                               
 الفرق بين الرحمن والرحيم                                                                                              
                             كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( يا رحمن الدنيا  والآخرة ورحيمهما ) فلفظ الرحمن يدل على الكثرة، فلهذا الرحمن رحمان الدنيا  والآخرة.وقد تجلت لنا رحمته في كل ذرات الكون، ولا تخفى على ذي بصيرة أو  عقل، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( إن الله قسم الرحمة مائة قسم )،  أي: جزأها مائة جزء، فأرسل جزءاً في الأرض، فالكون والخليقة تتراحم به،  وتسعة وتسعين ادخرها لأوليائه في يوم القيامة، ومن ذلك الجزء المئوي  الخليقة كلها تتراحم، وشاهد هذا في الحيوانات كلها، في العصافير، في النمل،  في الذئاب، في الأسود .. فضلاً عن البشر، فالخليقة كلها تتراحم بذلك  الجزء، وتسعة وتسعون مدخرة؛ فلهذا قالوا: الرحمن رحمن الدنيا والآخرة،  والرحيم رحيم بأوليائه يوم القيامة.معاشر المستمعين! ما يغنينا إن  عرفنا؟الجواب: الذي يغنينا أن تتجلى الرحمة فينا، وبأن نكون رحماء.هل عرفتم  أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن )؟! والقساة  العصاة الغلاظ ليسوا أهلاً لرحمة الله في يوم القيامة، لا يرحمهم، بل  يعذبهم في أتون الجحيم.وقال: ( ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء )  فمن هو الذي في العلو والكمال؟ الله، وقد عرف المؤمنون والمؤمنات الرحمة  وعاشوها، ولكن بعد أن جهلوا معناها، وما دعا الله إليها، وما بينه رسوله  فيها، قست القلوب، وجمدت النفوس، وأصبحنا كالحيوانات، بل الحيوانات أرحم  منا والعياذ بالله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                      



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (4) 
الحلقة (4)



(الرحمن الرحيم) اسمان من أسماء الله تعالى، فهو وحده المتصف بكمال الرحمة،  وهو -أيضاً- مالك يوم الدين الذي هو يوم الجزاء، لأن ما في الدنيا من محن  أو منح إنما هو من شؤم المعصية، أو بركة الحسنة، وبما أن الله مالك يوم  الدين، فهو -إذاً- ملك يوم الدين؛ لأن كل مالك ملك على ما يملكه.                 

من الأحكام المتعلقة بسورة الفاتحة                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         تسمى هذه السورة بسورة الفاتحة؛ لأن الله تعالى افتتح بها كتابه  القرآن العظيم، وآياتها سبع آيات.وهل البسملة آية؟ نعم آية، ونعم ليست آية،  لمَ؟ لأنها نزلت مرتين: مرة ومعها البسملة، ومرة بدونها، فإن عددناها  جعلنا:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:7] إلى آخر  السورة آية واحدة، وإن قلنا: ليست آية، وإنما شأنها شأن بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم في فواتح السور كلها إلا التوبة؛ لأنها إعلان حرب، حينئذ عددنا:   غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] الآية  السابعة، ومن هنا لا خلاف بيننا ولا فرقة، ولا شيء من شأنه أن يوغر صدور  بعضنا على بعض.وهذه السورة مفتتحة ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ومعنى هذا:  باسم الله أقرأ، ولولا إذنه لي ما مسست كتابه ولا تصفحته فضلاً عن قراءته،  فبإذنه نقرؤه، وباسمه نقرأ ونتبرك، ولهذا شرعت البسملة في كل سورة، لما  تقول: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  الْحَاقَّةُ  [الحاقة:1] معناه: أنك بإذنه  قرأت كلامه، ولو لم يأذن لك من أين لك أن تقرأ؟ ثم لا تنسَ ما يحمل اسم  الله من اليمن والبركة والخير، فما ذكر على شيء إلا بارك الله فيه، فلهذا  نذكر اسم الله عند تناول الطعام والشراب .. متبركين، ومعلنين عن إذن ربنا  لنا، إذ لولاه ما قلنا ولا فعلنا، ونحن مملوكون مربوبون، وهو رب العالمين،  وما أذن لنا فيه قلناه واعتقدناه وعملناه، وما لم يأذن لا نستطيع أن نقول،  ولا نعمل، ولا نعتقد أبداً؛ لأننا عبيد الله.                             

 حكم قول: آمين بعد الانتهاء من قراءة سورة الفاتحة                                                                                              


                              تلاوة هذه السورة بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ   *  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ    *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ  الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:1-7].لمَ ما قلت يا  شيخ: آمين؟الجواب: هذه السورة عدد آياتها سبع آيات، قال الله:  وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي  [الحجر:87]، فإذا زدنا آية من عندنا  أصبحت السورة ذات ثمان آيات، ويا ويلنا إن فعلنا، فـ (آمين) ليست من  القرآن، ولا من هذه السورة أبداً، بل هي جملة دُعائية معناها: اللهم استجب  لنا، فإذا قرأنا وسألنا ربنا الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم، صراط الذين أنعم  عليهم، وأن يبعدنا من صراط المغضوب عليهم والضالين قلنا: يا ربنا استجب،  ولهذا إذا قرأ الإمام وقال:  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] نقول:  آمين.وفي قولنا: (آمين) جائزة أعظم -والله- من جائزة نوبل سبعين مليون مرة،  ولكن من يرغب فيها؟ ومن يطلبها؟ هل تدرون ما هذه الجائزة؟ تعطى صك  الغفران، فما تقدم من ذنبك محي وأزيل، وكفر وستر، ولم تطالب بشيء.لكن كيف  الحصول عليها؟ يقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا أمن الإمام  فأمنوا )، يعني: قولوا: آمين، ولا بأس أن تقول: أمين، لكن الأفصح: آمين،  ليتناسب مع  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7].فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  إذا أمن الإمام ) أي: إذا بلغ الإمام موضع التأمين، فليس شرطاً أن تنتظره  حتى يؤمن وتقول بعده: آمين، وقد سبق لنا أن ذكرنا قوله تعالى:  فَإِذَا  قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ  [النحل:98] وقلنا: يجوز أن  يستعيذ أولاً ثم يقرأ، ويجوز أن يختم القراءة بالاستعاذة، وقوله: ( إذا أمن  الإمام ) معناه: إذا فرغ من التأمين، أما أن تؤمن قبله فلا يجوز، لكن  يمكنك إذا قال: آمين أن تقولها معه، لكن المقصود من حديث: ( إذا أمن الإمام  فأمنوا ) أي: إذا بلغ الإمام موضع التأمين، والإمام يؤمن عندما يفرغ من  القراءة ويقول:  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] فقولوا: آمين.ثم قال في  الحديث: ( فإن الملائكة تؤمن ) سبحان الله! إي نعم، والملائكة موجودون في  المسجد، أنسيت أن معنا أكثر من عددنا؟ فمع كل واحد منا ملكان، فعددهم  مضاعف.قال: ( من وافق تأمينه تأمين الملائكة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) وهذه  هي الجائزة، فنسأل الله تعالى ألا يحرمنا إياها، ونحن نبذل ما استطعنا،  وكلما بلغ الإمام:  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] نقول: آمين، ولا بد أن  نصادفها مرة، كليلة القدر، وأحدنا لو صام رمضان عشرين، خمسين سنة وهو يشهد  التراويح بإذن الله يحصل عليها، فكذلك نحن إذا بلغ الإمام مبلغ التأمين  وقالها نقول: آمين، والملائكة قالت، فإن صادفنا بقضاء وقدر تأمينهم  ووافقناه أخذنا صك الغفران.وقد ذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أنه لا يجهر بآمين  قالوا: هذا دعاء يكون في السر، والسر أولى، لكن رد عليهم بما صح من النقل  الصحيح: أن الصحابة كانوا يقولونها، وأنه إذا أمن الرسول وأمن المصلون  يسمعون للمسجد رجة، وهنا إفراط وتفريط، ونحن جماعة الوسط، عرفتم مذهبكم؟ لا  مالكي ولا حنبلي ولا حنفي.المالكية والأحناف لا يرفعون أصواتهم، يقولونها  سراً، ونحن نقول: الوسط الوسط، لا تقل كما يفعل بعض الإخوان: آمين  بالعنترية، لا يجوز هذا، وأحد الأئمة في ديار المغرب يعلم الفتيان سنة  الجهر بالتأمين، فكانوا يصيحون صيحة واحدة: آمين، فقال الإمام: والله ما  أصلي، وخرج من المحراب.أين الخشوع، وأين الخضوع، وأين اللين، وأين السكينة؟  الصواب أن نقول: آمين، لأنها دعاء، أما: آمين بالعنترية فغير وارد، وليس  من السنة، لكن لما أهل المسجد كلهم: آمين، نعم تسمع رجة للمسجد.                                                                                          

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (الرحمن الرحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               


          قال ربنا:  الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:3] سبق أن عرفنا  أن رحماننا جل وعز هو رحمان الدنيا والآخرة، وهو رحيمهما، ومن هنا تطمئن  النفوس، وتسكن القلوب لرحمة الله عز وجل، فيا عبد الله! لا تبك طول عمرك  ولا تترك النوم وتقضي دهرك بالقيام، ولا تترك الطعام والشراب وتواصل  الصيام، ولا ولا، اعلم أن ربك رحمان رحيم، فبهذا تهدأ النفوس، وتسكن  القلوب.إن الرحمن الرحيم صفتان، فالرحمن اسم من أسمائه تعالى، ولهذا لا  يجوز لأحد أن يسمي ولده الله أو الرحمن، وهذه تحفظ وحرام أن تنسى، وهذا بلا  خلاف، لأن هذا استأثر الله به، فاسم الله لا يعرف إلا لله، والرحمن  كذلك.والعرب في الجاهلية ما كانوا يعرفون الرحمن في الغالب، فلهذا لما  سمعوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو: ( يا رحمان يا رحيم ) قالوا:  اسمعوا، ينهانا عن الشرك ويشرك، وينهانا عن أن نذكر آلهتنا ويقول: لا  تذكروا إلا الله، لا تدعوا إلا الله، وهو عنده إله ثاني يقال له: الرحمن.  فنزلت آيات سورة بني إسرائيل من آخر السورة، وهي قول الله تعالى:  قُلِ  ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ أَيًّا مَّا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ  الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى  [الإسراء:110] هذا في مكة، وجاء في سورة الفرقان:   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَنِ قَالُوا وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ  أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا  [الفرقان:60].وأما عفريت اليمامة وذليلها  مسيلمة الكذاب فقد انتحل هذا الاسم وقال: أنا رحمان اليمامة. وقد عرفتم كيف  لعنه الله، وكيف هزم، وقتل، ومزق، وإلى جهنم.إذاً لا نسمي الرحمن، ولا يحل  أبداً بحال من الأحوال.وكذلك لا تسمِّ الرحيم، ولا بأس أن تقول: فلان  رحيم، فيا رحيم أعطنا ماء، أو ابذل لنا كذا، أما بـ(أل) الدالة على الوصف  وعراقته فيه فلا يصح أبداً.ولا تسمِّ أيضاً الغفار ولا الغفور ولا الجبار  ولا ..، ولكن اسلبها (أل)، فيجوز أن تقول: فلان عظيم، فلان حليم.الخلاصة:  حرام أن نسمي أحدنا بأسماء ربنا، وإن فعلنا كنا من الملحدين في أسمائه،  والله يقول:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا  [فصلت:40]  الآية.ومن ذلك الرب تعالى، هل يجوز أن تقول: الرب فلان؟ يجوز بالإضافة،  تقول: من رب الدار؟ بمعنى: من مالك الدار؟ يقال: إبراهيم. من رب هذه  السيارة؟ يعني: من مالكها؟ فهذا يجوز، أما أن تقول: الرب فلان، بمعنى:  المالك فلان، هذا لا يحل أبداً، ولا عذر لك، لو قيل لك: لمن هذه الدار؟  تقول: الرب لها فلان، لا، تقول: رب الدار بالإضافة .. رب السيارة نعم يجوز. 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (مالك يوم الدين)                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
 اختلاف القراء في قراءة (مالك) في قوله: (مالك يوم الدين)                                                                                              

                              قال تعالى:  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4]، وقرئ في  السبع وهي قراءة الجمهور: (ملك يوم الدين)، فلهذا من قرأ (ملك) كمن قرأ  (مالك)؛ لأن المالك كالملك، فما دام مالكاً لكل شيء أصبح ملكاً عليه، ومن  كان ملكاً أصبح مالكاً.أما العلماء فهناك من رجح (ملك) على (مالك)، وهناك  من رجح (مالك) على (ملك)، ونحن نقول: كله لله؛ لأن الله تعالى سمى نفسه  الملك والمالك  لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ   [غافر:16]،  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4].الخلاصة: لا نرجح هذا  على هذا، لم؟ لأن الله أنزل كتابه على سبعة أحرف، وقرئ (مالك) و(ملك)،  فالله ملك، والله مالك، أليس كذلك؟ لما تقول: الله الملك؛ هل تكذب؟ هو  الملك، وإذا قلت: مالك كذا، أليس هو المالك الحقيقي؟ وملكنا نحن إضافي فقط،  فإن ملكت الدار هل ستدخلها في قبرك معك؟ لا، بل سوف تتركها.إذاً اعلموا أن  هذه اللفظة قرئت بالوجهين: (مالك) وهي قراءة حفص ، و(ملك) وهي قراءة نافع  أهل المدينة، واقرأ بأيهما شئت، فأنت تفهم معنى مالك ومعنى ملك، والله مالك  ولكل شيء، والله ملك، وهو ملك العوالم كلها.                                                               

 المراد من الدين في قوله تعالى: (مالك يوم الدين)                                                                                              


                              قال:  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] ما المراد  بالدين؟ الدين يطلق على عدة معان، والله ملك كل ذلك، وأول ما يتبادر أن  الدين بمعنى الإسلام، أي: عبادة الله عز وجل، والدينونة والخضوع والذلة له  بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه. ما الإسلام؟ إسلام القلوب والوجوه لله بالإذعان  والطاعة له في أمره ونهيه.ويطلق الدين -أيضاً- على الجزاء، ومنه قول  الشاعر:دِنّاهم كما دانواويوم القيامة هو يوم الدين ويوم الجزاء، فأعمالنا  في هذه الدار تسجل لنا أو علينا ونجزى بها في يوم الدين، فهو يوم الجزاء  على الكسب الدنيوي، أي: يوم القيامة، فيوم الدين يوم القيامة، يوم الجزاء،  يوم البعث والنشور، يوم الحساب.لكن من الملك في ذلك اليوم؟ الله. لا فرعون،  ولا هامان، ولا قارون، لا بريطانيا، ولا أمريكا، ولا إسرائيل.من الملك  المتسلط، المطلق التسلط، يعز من يشاء، ويذل من يشاء، يسعد من يشاء، ويشقي  من يشاء؟ الله، إذ كل ما هناك لله عز وجل، وهو المالك للجنة وللنار، وللإنس  والجن، يدخل من شاء الجنة، ويدخل من شاء النار، ومعنى هذا: أنك إذا عرفت  أنه الملك في ذلك اليوم تحسب لذلك اليوم حسابه اللائق به، بمعنى: التزم  الأدب مع الله، التزم طاعته وطاعة رسوله؛ لأن يوم القيامة يومٌ لا يملك  غيره فيه شيئاً، بل الله وحده مالك كل شيء.إذاً: فتملق إليه من الآن وتزلف،  وتغنَّ بذكره وتلاوة كتابه، ومرغ وجهك على التراب، وقم في الليل وأنت  تتململ: سبحان ربي العظيم، لأن هناك يوماً لا يملكه سواه، ذاك يوم الجزاء،  أما هذا اليوم فليس فيه جزاء، ولكن كما علمتم! الجزاء اليوم هو عبارة عن  يُمن العمل الصالح وبركته، وعن شؤم العمل الباطل ونحسه، أما الجزاء فمتأخر.  ولو أن كافراً يعذب سبعين مرة في اليوم على كفره هل هذا هو الجزاء؟ عذابه  وجزاؤه يوم القيامة أن يعيش بلايين السنين، وهو في عذاب دائم متصل، فإن عذب  الكافر بجوع، بمرض، بذُلّ، بكذا، بكذا، هذا هو الجزاء؟! لا؛ لأن هذا ما هو  يوم الجزاء، هذا يوم العمل.إذاً: ما سبب هذا البلاء؟ سوء سلوكه، انحرافه،  ارتكابه كبائر الذنوب والآثام، وناله هذا من بؤس وشؤم ونحس عمله.كذلك  المؤمنون الصالحون يعيشون مطمئنين، طاهرين، أصفياء في رغد من العيش آمنين،  لكن هل هذا جزاؤهم على الصيام والصلاة والجهاد والصبر؟ لا، لا، هذا من يُمن  وبركة إيمانهم، وصالح أعمالهم.هل فهمتم هذه المسألة؟ حتى لا تقول يوم  الدين: هو يوم القيامة، والجزاء -إذاً- لا يوجد اليوم؟ هناك جزاء، فتقطع يد  السارق، ويرجم الزاني، ويقتل القاتل، ويسجن المجرم و.. و.. ويمرض، ويكرب،  ويموت، كله موجود، لكن هل هذا هو يوم الجزاء الحق؟ دائماً نقول: هذا يوم  العمل، اعملوا، أما الجزاء فمستقبل، وذلك في يوم القيامة، في يوم الدين لا  اليوم. لما يقول القائل: أنا مستقيم طول العام، ودائماً فقير، ومريض،  وصداع، ومحتاج، فما سبب هذا؟قد نقول: هناك سيئات ما علمتها، وما عرفتها،  والرحمن ربك تعالى يريد تطهيرك، وتنقيتك، وتصفيتك، وكان بعض الصالحين يقول:  إذا عثرت دابتي -وعثرة الدابة مزعج، يكاد الرجل يسقط بسببها- تذكرت سيئة  من سيئاتي، وعلمت أنني أذنبت ذنباً.إذاً: فالكسب اليوم لا نجزى به، والجزاء  متأخر، ولكن يكون شؤم للمعاصي والذنوب، ويمن للحسنات والسيئات. مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] إذا كان الله هو الملك يوم الدين وهو المالك،  لمن المفزع؟ لمن الملجأ؟ لا إلى أحد إلا الله فقط.                                                                                          

منزلة قراءة الفاتحة                                                                                                                                                                                                               


          يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: إذا  قرأ العبد  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2] قال الله  تعالى: حمدني عبدي. وإذا قال:  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3] قال:  أثنى عليَّ عبدي. وإذا قال:  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] قال:  مجدني عبدي ) فنحن لما نقول:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الفاتحة:2] حمدنا الله تعالى،  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3]  أثنينا عليه، مدح بعد مدح بعد مدح؛ ثلاثة، لم سميت السبع المثاني؟ لأنها  تثنى.إذاً: أي مجد أعظم من الملك؟ هل هناك مجد، وسمو، وشرف أعظم من الملك؟  الجواب: لا.إذاً: الله يقول: حمدني عبدي، أثنى علي عبدي، مجدني عبدي.ثم  قال: ( فإذا قال:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]  قال: هذا بيني وبين عبدي )، ما وجه بينه وبين عبده؟  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5] العبادة لمن؟ لله.  وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5] العون  لمن؟ للعبد.ثم قال: ( وإذا قرأ المؤمن:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:6]  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7] قال الله  تعالى: هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل) هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما طلب، استجابة هذه أو  لا؟ بشرى أو لا؟ أوليست ذات قيمة أن يهديك الصراط المستقيم لتقرع باب دار  السلام؟ بله لتطهر وتصفو في هذه الأيام، فمن سلك طريق الله ما انكسر ولا  تحطم ولا ولا، والذين يتكسرون ويتحطمون ويتمزقون هم أرباب المعاصي،  والشهوات، والذنوب، والآثام اليوم في الدنيا.إذاً: ( هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما  سأل ) معناه: أعطاه طلبه فهداه الصراط المستقيم، فلهذا ينبغي إذا كنا نقرأ  أن نذكر هذا، نذكر أننا نحمد الله، وأننا نثني عليه، وأننا نمجده بكلمة  مالك يوم الدين، وأننا نقول له: إياك وحدك لا شريك معك  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5] ولازمه: أننا لا نعبد سواك بانفراد أو بالمعية،  وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5] فلا نطلب عوناً من سواك؛ إذ لا يملك العون إلا  أنت، حينئذ يقول لنا ربنا: هذا لكم، ولكم ما سألتم.                                                        

قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 شرح الكلمات                                                                                              


                             قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.شرح  الكلمات:التفسير لغة: الشرح والبيان. واصطلاحاً: شرح كلام الله ليفهم مراده  تعالى منه، فيطاع في أمره ونهيه، ويؤخذ بهدايته وإرشاده، ويعتبر بقصصه  ويتعظ بمواعظه].ثم قال: [السورة] ما معنى السورة؟ قال: [قطعة من كتاب الله  تشتمل على ثلاث آيات فأكثر] إلى المائتين وأربع وثمانين كما في سورة  البقرة. ثم قال: [وسور القرآن الكريم مائة وأربع عشرة سورة بالعد، أطولها  البقرة، وأقصرها الكوثر].ثم قال: [الفاتحة] هذه الكلمة ما معناها؟ قال:  [فاتحة كل شيء بدايته]، فبداية القرآن سورة الفاتحة.                                                               

 أسماء سورة الفاتحة                                                                                              

                              قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [وفاتحة القرآن الكريم هي الحمد  لله رب العالمين، ولذا سميت الفاتحة، ولها أسماء كثيرة منها: أم القرآن،  والسبع المثاني، وأم الكتاب، والصلاة].سؤال طارئ: لم سميت أم القرآن وأم  الكتاب؟الجواب: تعرفون أن الأم هي التي تنجب البنين والبنات، تجلس وحولها  أولادها وأحفادها، كلهم تفرعوا عنها، فانظر إلى القرآن الكريم كله قد تفرع  عن هذه السورة بجميع ما فيها، كما تولدنا نحن أيها الناس من حواء فأصبحنا  بليارات، وأمنا واحدة.أولاً:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *   الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:2-3] هذه آيات التوحيد؛ توحيد الربوبية،  وتوحيد الألوهية، وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات، والقرآن من الفينة إلى الأخرى،  من الآية إلى الآيات يأتي لتقرير هذه الأسماء والصفات، وتقرير ربوبية الله  لكل شيء.ثانياً:  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ [الفاتحة:4] والدين هو الجزاء  ويوم القيامة، وأنت تجد في القرآن الكريم مئات الآيات في هذا الباب، فثلث  القرآن يتكلم عن الدار الآخرة، ويدعو إلى الإيمان بها، ويبين ما فيها من  نعيم مقيم، ومن شقاء وعذاب دائم، يبين صفاتها، وآثارها، وعلاماتها.ثالثا
				
			*


اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (5) 
الحلقة (5)




ابتدأت الفاتحة في ثاني آياتها بالحمدلة؛ تربية وتعليماً لنا بأن نقولها في  شئوننا كلها، وكان من مظاهر التعليم -أيضاً- في سورة الفاتحة أن نتوجه  بالعبادة -بمفومها الشامل لكل طاعة- لله وحده، وإذا صعب علينا أمر لا  نستعين إلا بالله وحده، لأنه إذا لم يكن عون من الله للفتى فأول ما يجني  عليه اجتهاده.                 


مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة الفاتحة                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  تذكيراً للناسين، وتعليماً لغير العالمين نعيد القول فنقول: هذه السورة لم  ينزل الله تعالى في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل ولا في القرآن مثلها، وبهذا  أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم ينزل الله مثل هذه السورة في كتبه التي  أنزلها على رسله وأنبيائه.وهذه السورة سبع آيات، وهي المذكورة في قول الله  تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ  الْعَظِيمَ  [الحجر:87]. ‏                              


 نزول سورة الفاتحة مرتين                                                                                              

                             أما (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) فقد نزلت مع سورة الفاتحة مرة،  فهي آية من تلك السورة الكريمة، ونزلت مرة بدونها، فمن قرأها على أنها آية  فهو ذاك، ومن لم يقرأها على أنها ليست بآية فهو ذاك، أي: حق وصواب. ولكن  الأولى أن لا نخلي قراءة الفاتحة من (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) ففي بداية  صلاتنا في الركعة الأولى نقدم الاستعاذة، فنقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الفاتحة:2] وفي الركعات التي بعد ذلك، في الثانية والثالثة والرابعة نكتفي  بـ(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم).وإن كنا أئمة نصلي بالمؤمنين فلا نجهر بها، بل  نقولها سراً، ونجهر بكلمة (الحمد لله رب العالمين) كما تسمعون أئمة المسجد  النبوي، إذ أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كما في الصحيح قال: ( صليت وراء رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووراء أبي بكر ووراء عمر، فكانوا يفتتحون الصلاة  بالحمد لله رب العالمين ) فحُمِل هذا على أنهم كانوا لا يجهرون بها، بل  يسرونها ثم يجهرون بالفاتحة، وهذا هو المذهب الرشيد والطريق السديد، وهذا  الجامع لأمة الإسلام حتى لا تختلف.                                                               


 الأمر بقراءة سورة الفاتحة                                                                                              

                             عرفنا فيما سبق أننا مأمورون أن نقول:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *  اهْدِنَا  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:2-7] فما معنى  مأمورين؟أخرج ابن جرير إمام المفسرين في كتابه أن هذا معناه: قولوا: الحمد  لله رب العالمين، قولوا: الرحمن الرحيم، فهي مما أمرنا الله تعالى تربية  لنا وتهذيباً، وتعليماً لنا وهداية أن قال لنا: (قولوا).تأملوا! ما هي  بداية السورة؟  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]، من  علمنا هذا؟  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   [الفاتحة:3-4]، تأمل تجد أننا مأمورون بأن نقول هذا، قولوا:  الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *   اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:2-6]، فهذا تعليم من الله  لنا، ولسنا نحن الذين اخترعنا وابتكرنا، وحمدنا الله وأثنينا عليه ومجدناه،  بل هو الذي علمنا كيف نحمده، وبمَ نثني عليه ونمجده ونتضرع إليه، ونعاهده  بأن لا نعبد إلا إياه ولا نستعين إلا به، وأن نسأله أن يديم هدايتنا على  الصراط المستقيم، هل فهمتم هذه؟ كأنما قائلٌ يقول لنا: قولوا. ماذا نقول؟  قولوا:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:2-4].                                                               


 سورة الفاتحة قسمت على قسمين                                                                                              

                             لقد علمنا سبحانه وتعالى كيف ندعوه ونتوسل إليه حتى يستجيب  لنا، ويدل لهذا الحديث القدسي الشريف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (  يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي قسمين ) قسم لله وقسم  لعبده، وقسم مشترك بينهما، فلنعرف هذا، فهو خير من الدنيا وما فيها.ما هو  القسم الأول الذي لله وحده؟  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *   الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:2-4]، هذا  لمن؟ لله، حمدناه وأثنينا عليه، ومجدناه بأنه الملك يوم القيامة.(   إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]، قال الله تعالى:  هذا بيني وبين عبدي )، كيف؟ العبادة لمن؟  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   له،  والاستعانة لمن؟ للعبد حتى يقوى على العبادة، هذا بيننا وبين الله.  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:3-7]، هذا لمن؟ للعبد.إذاً قوله تعالى: ( قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين  عبدي قسمين، فإذا قال العبد:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الفاتحة:2] قال الله تعالى: حمدني عبدي. وإذا قال:  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3] قال: أثنى عليّ عبدي. بالحمد، وإذا قال:  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] قال: مجدني عبدي ). أما قلت له: أنت الملك  الحاكم يوم الدين، هذا تمجيد أو لا؟ تمجيد.( وإذا قال العبد:  إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5] )، ماذا يقول الله؟ ( قال:  هذا بيني وبين عبدي )، بيننا نصفين: لنا العبادة، وله العون عليها.( وإذا  قال:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:6-7]، قال الله تعالى: هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل )، الله أكبر! أي  نعمة أعظم من هذه النعمة! وإذا عندكم نعم أعظم دلوني عليها؟!ومع هذا تجدنا  معرضين إعراضاً كاملاً، نبحث عن الملاهي والملاعب والمساخط والملاعن، كأننا  لسنا أتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا إله إلا الله.                                                                                          

تفسير قوله تعالى: (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين)                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              

 معنى كلمة (إياك)                                                                                              

                             قال تعالى:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   [الفاتحة:5].كلمة (إياك) هذا ضمير نصب، والضمائر في النحو: ضمائر رفع،  ضمائر نصب. وضمائر النصب هي: إياك، إياكما، إياكم، والمؤنثة تقول لها:  إياكِ، والمثنى: إياكما، وجماعة النسوة: إياكن، وهذا خطاب للحاضر، أما  الغائب: إياه، إياهما، إياهم، نقول: إياهن دعوت للغيبة.فإياك ضمير نصب:   إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5].هل (إيا) هي الضمير أو الكاف: (ك)؟اختلفوا،  والصحيح الذي لا نعدل عنه أن (إياك) هي الضمير للواحد، فلا نفصل (إيا) عن  الكاف، والخلاف وسعوه لكن بدون طائل ولا فائدة.وقد سبق أن قلت لكم قال:  قولوا:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]، (إياك)  هذا الضمير يدل على أننا خصصنا الله تعالى وأفردناه بالعبادة، (إياك) وحدك  لا شريك معك نعبد، أرأيتم لو قلنا: اللهم إنا نعبدك، جائز أن نقول بعده:  ونعبد معك فلاناً وفلاناً؟ الباب مفتوح.لكن هذه الصيغة صيغة حصر وقصر، فإذا  سمعها العربي: إياك أعني، يفهم أنه ما أراد غيره قط، ولم يخطر بباله سواه،  لكن إذا قال: أريدك وعمك معك أو عبدك، هذه ليست صيغة حصر وقصر. إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5] لم يقل: (إياك أعبد) بل قال: (نعبد) من أنت يا فلان  حتى تقف هذا الموقف.إن لم تكن في جماعات المؤمنين من الأنبياء والمرسلين  والصالحين كيف تخاطب الله وحدك! ما تقدر وما تستطيع، بل ذب في الجماعة،  وتكلم باسم أمة الإسلام في الأولين والآخرين:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5] نحن العبيد الأذلاء الأرقاء لك، نعبدك وحدك.وفي هذا: إعطاء عهد  لله بأن لا نعبد سواه، كيفما كانت الأحوال والظروف، عاهدنا ربنا -وهو الذي  علمنا هذا- أن لا نعبد سواه أبداً، ومن عبد غيره من المؤمنين خان عهده  ونقضه، ويا ويله، فإياك وحدك نعبد -نحن العبيد المؤمنون- ولا نعبد غيرك.                                                               

 مفهوم العبادة وأنواعها                                                                                              

                             ما معنى نعبدك؟قد تقول: نذل لك ونخضع؛ لأن هذا اللفظ يقال:  مأخوذ من عبَّده يعبده تعبيداً إذا ذلـله، ومنه: تعبيد الطرق، كانت  بالحجارة وكانت بالمنخفضات والمرتفعات، عبدوها بأن ذللوها بالآلات حتى  أصبحت مستوية، فلا بأس أن نقول: إن لفظ العبادة مأخوذ من هذا المعنى، فنحن  نعبدك، نذل لك، ونخضع وننكسر بين يديك، وهو كذلك.والعبادة أنواع، ويجب على  كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف هذه العبادات، وإلا كيف يعبد ربه، فاعرف ما تعبد  الله تعالى به معرفة يقينية حتى تعبده به، وتذل بين يديه، وتخضع له بفعل  ذلك الذي تعبده به أو بقوله أو باعتقاده.إذاً: العبادات أنواع، ومنها على  سبيل الوضوح: الصلاة، فالصلاة عبادة تعبدنا الله بها، إذ قال: أقيموا  الصلاة، فالعبد إذا دخل في الصلاة دخلها ذليلاً منكسراً بين يدي ربه، يؤدي  ما عاهده عليه، وإياك يا عبد الله أن تسلب بعضها بالغفلة والإعراض والتفكر  في الدنيا ولهوها، بل يجب أن تؤديها كاملة فما تنقصها، فمن دخلها ثم غفل عن  موقفه مع ربه، وانتقل تفكيره إلى بيته .. إلى متجره، في كذا، فقد نقض  العهد، وما عبد الله العبادة المطلوبة، فلهذا ورد: ( أن من المصلين لا يكتب  له إلا ربع الصلاة ).وبمعنى واضح: إذا لم تكن حاضر القلب، وأنك بين يدي  الرب تتكلم معه، وتغفل وتذهب بعيداً وإن كنت تنطق بالقراءة أو بالتكبير أو  بالتسبيح ما يكتب لك، فما أنت مع الله، وهذا الموقف من أصعب المواقف، فإذا  لم تروض نفسك رياضة خاصة لن تكسب هذا الميدان، وأنتم علمتم أنه لا يوجد في  العبادات المتنوعة المتعددة عبادة من شأنها أن تولد طاقة النور في القلب  أكثر من الصلاة أبداً، ولا توجد عبادة كالصلاة تولد النور المعبر عنه  بالحسنات، ولِم سميت حسنات؟ لأن النفس البشرية تحسن بها وتجمل، وتطيب بها  وتطهر، وما آلة التوليد؟ هي إقام الصلاة، فلابد من الخشوع:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   [المؤمنون:1-2]،  وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا  خَاشِعِينَ  [الأنبياء:90]، إذ لا يتم معنى العبادة إلا مع الخشوع  والانكسار بين يدي الله.كذلك الصيام عبادة، فالصائم ممسك عن الطعام والشراب  وعن الشهوة الجنسية -كما يقولون- من أجل من؟ من أجل الله، فهو في عبادة،  فلا يفسدها باللهو والباطل، وبالغيبة والنميمة، وبالإساءة والذنب والظلم: (  الصيام جنة كجنة أحدكم في القتال، ما لم يخرقها، بِم يخرقها يا رسول الله؟  قال: بالغيبة والنميمة ).وكذلك الحج عبادة من أشرف العبادات، تغسل صاحبها  غسلاً، وتخرجه كيوم ولدته أمه، لا ذنب عليه بالمرة، بل تحول ذنوبه إلى  أنوار الحسنات، متى يتم له هذا؟ إذا ذلّ وانكسر، وعبد ربه بها عبادة  الأذلاء الأرقاء بين يدي الله، ولهذا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من  حج هذا البيت ولم يرفث ولم يفسق، خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ).                                                               


 علامات قبول العبادة                                                                                              

                             عندنا لطائف: كيف تعرف أنك طهرت يا بني؟ أي: ما الدليل على  أنك خرجت من الحج كيوم ولدتك أمك؟تعرف ذلك:أولاً: بأنك عبدت الله بما شرع،  فأديت الحج -وهي عبادة- على النحو الذي شرع الله على لسان رسوله، فما زدت  ولا نقصت، ولا قدمت ولا أخرت، إذ التقديم والتأخير في أجزاء العبادة  يفسدها، ويبطل عملها، فلا تنتج الطاقة، ولا تولدها، والدليل على ذلك سل  الفقيه: يا فقيه! قد قدمت كذا على كذا، أو زدت كذا، سيقول لك: يا ولدي! حجك  باطل. كيف باطل يا شيخ؟ سيقول: قالت العلماء: باطل، لكن عندنا نحن نقول:  ما أنتج لك الطاقة، وما ولد لك النور، فما فائدة ذلك الحج! تعبت فقط، بلا  أجر ولا مثوبة.إذاً: إذا أنت قصدت بهذه العبادة رضا ربك، تنفيذاً لوعدك له:   إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  ، فعبدته بها كما شرعها، مخلصاً صادقاً لا تلتفت إلى  غيره، فهنا تعرف أنك نجحت.والبرهنة الحقيقية أنك إذا فرغت من الحج تجد نفسك  غير ذاك الذي أقدم على الحج، حتى يصبح أهل القرية يسمونك الحاج: هذا الحاج  فلان، لِم؟ ما أصبح يكذب، ولا يظلم، ولا يخون، ولا يتكبر، ولا يمنع خيراً،  ولا يجحد معروفاً، ولا .. ولا، تغير رأساً على عقب، فطاب وطهر نتيجة تلك  العملية القوية التي قضى فيها الشهر أو ما يقاربه وهو مع الله في الليل  والنهار، فما بقي في قلبه ولا في نفسه دنس ولا ظلمة.أما أن ينهي هذه  العبادة ويدخل في أودية الضلال فيكذب، ويحلف بالباطل، ويلعب بالورق، ويأكل  كذا، ويتكلم كذا، فأين آثار تلك العبادة؟ لا أثر لها، لِم؟ لأنه ما أداها  على النحو الذي شرع الله من أجل أن تثمر الزكاة وتطيب القلب والنفس.إذاً:   إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5] أي: بما شرعت لنا من أنواع العبادة في  كتابك القرآن العظيم، وعلى لسان النبي الأمين محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم.فإياك أن تكذب على الله وتقول:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5]  بالبدع والخرافات.هل هذه عبادة أن يجتمع أناس على بدعة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة  ويخرجون أصفار اليدين، آلله تعبّدكم بهذه؟ قالوا: لا، إذاً: لِمَ؟ قالوا:  نعبد الله. هذه عبادة باطلة، وكذبوا على الله.وافهموا: أن العبادة سواء  كانت من أعمال القلوب، أو من أعمال الألسن أو الجوارح، هذه العبادة إذا لم  تكن مما شرع الله وبيّن، وعلّم رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفسر وشرح، وبينها  للناس، فلن تكون عبادة تزكي النفس وترضي الله تعالى أبداً بحال من  الأحوال.ثانياً: إذا لم تراعِ زمانها ومكانها الذي شرعت فيه، وكيفيتها بأن  لا تزيد ولا تنقص، ولا تقدم ولا تؤخر، فإنها وإن كانت مشروعة ما تنتج لك  الطاقة، ولا تولد لك الحسنات أبداً.أما إذا لم تكن مشروعة فأمرها واضح، فمن  عبد الله بغير ما شرع، فهو إن لم يكن كافراً فهو مشرك أو ضال.العبادات  أنواع يجب أن نعرفها من الكتاب والسنة ومن أفواه العالمين، إذ قال تعالى:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]،  أما أن يعيش الرجل والمرأة أربعين، وخمسين، وستين سنة، ما يعرف ما معنى  العبادة، ولا أنواع العبادة، أين كان؟من يعلن فقره وحاجته إلى غير الله عز  وجل فقد عبد غير الله، وخان أمانته، ونكث عهده عندما قال:  إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5]. ومن الذي علمك هذا القول؟ الله هو الذي قال: قولوا  كذا وكذا:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5]. علمنا التوحيد ثم نشرك؟ ننقض  عهدنا؟!انتبهوا: الدعاء عبادة، والرسول هو الذي يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  الدعاء هو العبادة )، وورد: ( الدعاء مخ العبادة )، إذا نزعت المخ من رأس  الحيوان هل بقيت حياة؟ انتهت، مات، فكذلك الدعاء عبادة، وإذا دعوت غير الله  انتهى أمرك.العبادة تطلق ويراد بها الدعاء والصلاة وكل أنواعها، وإن كان  معناها اللغوي: الذلة والمسكنة بين يدي الله، لكن كيف تذل وتتمسكن؟ الجواب:  بقيامك بتلك العبادات القولية أو العملية.( الدعاء عبادة ) فالذين يدعون  غير الله نقضوا عهدهم، وتعرضوا لنقمة الله وغضبه عليهم  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5].                                                               


 طلب العون من الله على أداء العبادة                                                                                              

                             ثم -وإن علَّمنا هو فقال: قولوا هذا:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5] وقد هيأنا لذلك- هل في استطاعتنا أن نفي لله بأن نعبده؟الجواب:  هل من عرف الحج أداه؟! هل من عرف الصلاة أقامها .. هل.. هل؟ لابد من  الافتقار إلى الله، إن لم يكن عون لنا منه ما استطعنا، هو الذي علمنا أو  لا؟ فهو يعلم: أننا إذا لم نطلب عونه في صدق، ويبذله لنا ويعيننا ما نحقق  وعدنا له:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5]، أو تشكون في هذا؟ كم من مؤمن  ما يصلي، أليس كذلك؟ كم من مؤمن لا يزكي، وكم.. وكم، فقدوا العون، وما  طلبوا العون من الله فأعانهم.وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  لـمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه الأنصاري الشاب، الفقيه، الوالي، القاضي، الذي  بعث به إلى اليمن، قال له: ( يا معاذ والله إني لأحبك ) حلف له، آه لو كنت  أنا، وكل واحد منكم يقول: آه لو كنت أنا، فوالله إنها لخير من الدنيا بما  فيها، ويا ليتنا في النوم فقط نرى رؤيا، فنرى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  ويقول: والله إني لأحبك يا فلان، فكيف تصبحون بعد هذه الرؤيا؟ بعض المؤمنين  يصبحون: الذبائح .. الطعام للفقراء والمساكين، والله العظيم فرحاً بنعمة  الله .. أعظم عرس هذا، أي حفلة أعظم من هذه؟ فهذا أراه الله رؤيا وبشره بها  قبل موته.وما من مؤمن صادق الإيمان، ولا مسلم حسن الإسلام إلا ويرى رؤيا  يبشره الله تعالى فيها بالجنة قبل أن يموت، واقرءوا:  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [يونس:62]، من هم؟  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، كم  شرط للولاية؟ شرطان: الإيمان الحق الصحيح، والتقوى الحق لله رب العالمين،  بفعل الأمر واجتناب النهي، بهذا تتحقق الولاية.ثم قال تعالى:  لَهُمُ  الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ لا تَبْدِيلَ  لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ  [يونس:64]، انتبه! من يمحو ما كتب الله، ومن يبدل أو  يغير ما كتب الله في كتاب المقادير:  لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ   [يونس:64]، والله ما من مؤمن تقي ولا مؤمنة تقية إلا ويبشر بهذه الرؤيا قبل  أن يموت في الدنيا.إذاً قوله تعالى:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]، أي: لا أطلب عون أحد سواك؛ لأن الحصر واضح في  إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ما قال: إياك نعبد ونستعين بك، لأن معناه أنك فتحت  الباب لأن تستعين بغير الله أيضاً، لكن صيغة الحصر وإياك نستعين تعني: لا  أطلب عوناً ولا مساعدة من غيرك، وفي حديث معاذ : ( والله يا معاذ إني لأحبك  فلا تدعن -أي: لا تتركن- أن تقول دبر كل صلاة ) وهل للصلاة من دبر؟ دبر  الشيء مؤخره، أليس كذلك؟ فدبر الصلاة آخرها بعد السلام منها: ( أن تقول دبر  كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك )، وما الذكر ولا الشكر  إلا جزءا العبادة، ولفظ العبادة عام، فكل ما أطعت به الله متذللاً بين  يديه، ممتثلاً أمره، راغباً في إحسانه، هارباً خائفاً من عذابه، فهو  العبادة.ولو سلمت وقمت هارباً لعملك في الطريق وأنت تمشي قل: اللهم أعني  على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك. فإنك إن عدمت عون الله، والله ما استطعت ولا  قدرت على عملك، فتذلل لله عز وجل، واسأله أن يعينك على ذكره وشكره وحسن  عبادته، وحسن العبادة تأديتها على النحو الذي عرفت، مستوفاة الشروط  والأركان والآداب، أي: كما بينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذلك حسنها،  فقد تؤدي الصلاة ولا تنتفع بها؛ لأنك أسأتها، وما أديت المطلوب، وما  أحسنتها.(اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك) هذه الدعوة بعد كل صلاة،  إن شئت في الفرائض فقط، وإن عممت في النافلة أو السنة فهو خير، صليت قل  فيها هكذا، أو قبل أن تسلم أيضاً، فدبرها يدخل فيها جزء من آخرها، وإن قلت  بعد الصلاة فذاك.إذاً: هل يجوز لنا أن نستعين بإبراهيم أو عثمان بالتعاون  على خشبة كبيرة: تعال من فضلك أعني؟ يجوز. لكن يجوز، وأين القلب؟ هنا، يجب  أن يكون قلبك مع الله، إذ الله هو الذي خلق إبراهيم وأعطاه قوته البدنية،  وقربه منك حتى رآك ورأيته، وأسمعه صوتك، وبعث به ليحمل معك، فمن الفاعل على  الحقيقة؟ الله.فيجوز أن تستعين بما أذن لك أن تستعين به من عباد الله،  ولكن لا يجوز أن تستعين به على المعصية، كأن يحمل معك برميل خمرة: تعال  ادفعها معي، تستعين به على المعصية!إذاً نستعين بالله وبما أذن لنا من  عبيده على عبادة الله، فإياك نعبد وإياك نستعين على العبادة، حتى نؤديها  كاملة، وحتى نوفر بها لأنفسنا حاجتها من الزكاة والطهر.إذاً: فالذين يطلبون  العون على معصية الله خانوا الله، وما فهموا:  وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   [الفاتحة:5]، أي: نطلب العون منه تعالى على العبادة، فنقوم بها ونؤديها على  أكمل الوجوه.وإن قلت: يا شيخ! وهل كيس الرز عبادة حتى نستعين بالله على  حمله إلى البيت؟الجواب: نعم، هذا عندنا عبادة، لأنك تريد أن تطعم به أم  أولادك، وتطعم أولادك في ذلك البيت، وأنت المسئول عن قوتهم وتغذيتهم، فأنت  مطيع في ذلك لله، فقد أمرك الله بالإنفاق عليهم، إذاً: هذا عبادة، فاستعن  بالله تعالى على تحقيقها.ولو كان في يده مسحاة يضرب بها الأرض: بسم الله،  طالباً العون من الله، فهل هذه عبادة؟إي عبادة، فهو يريد أن يحرث أرضه  لينتج البر أو الشعير أو الفلفل والتوابل، من أجل -أيضاً- أن يتغذى ويغذي  أهله، وما زاد باعه ليشتري به ثوباً يستر عورته، أو كساء يغطي به امرأته،  فنحن ما خرجنا عن دائرة عبادة الله أبداً منذ أن عرفنا الله إلى أن  نلقاه.فلهذا يا عبد الله! أنت تاجر أو فلاح أو صانع إياك أن تغش في عملك،  أو تخدع فيه غيرك، أو تطلب له الحرام، هذه عبادة لا تنفعك أبداً إلا إذا  أديتها كما بينها الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                                      


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (6) 
الحلقة (6)




اشتملت سورة الفاتحة على مقاصد القرآن، ولهذا سميت بـ"أم القرآن" وكان مما  اشتملت عليه تعليم المسلم الدعاء لله بأن يهديه الصراط المستقيم، أي الواضح  وهو الإسلام، وبينت السورة أن هذا الصراط قد سبق إليه أناس وهم: النبيون  والصديقون والشهداء والصالحون ممن أنعم الله عليهم بنعمة الإيمان، ويقابله  الصراط غير المستقيم، وهو صراط المغضوب عليهم والضالين.                 
*
*
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة الفاتحة                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على عهدنا بسورة الفاتحة، فتح الله لنا ولكم أبواب الخير والهدى، آمين، وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى قول الله تعالى:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:7].وأعيد بإيجاز ما سبق أن درسناه؛ تذكيراً للناسين وتعليماً لغير  العالمين.                                                        


كيفية حمد الله والثناء عليه                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         لقد علمنا أن الله عز وجل امتن علينا وتفضل، فله الحمد والمنة إذ  أنزل هذه السورة وعلمناها، وقال لنا: قولوا:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ    *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ  الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:2-7].إذاً: علمنا كيف  نحمده ونثني عليه ونمجده؛ لأن الله أهل لذلك، كيف وهو رب العالمين، وهو  الرحمن الرحيم، وهو المالك ليوم الدين. كما علَّمنا الله كيف نتملقه،  ونتزلف إليه، ونقول في صدق:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5]، أي: لا نعبد  إلا أنت، ونحن عابدون لك، ولا نعبد معك سواك، وبك نستعين فلا نطلب العون من  غيرك؛ إذ لا يعين إلا أنت، فأنت وحدك المعين.وقد علمنا حديث معاذ كيف  نسأله تعالى دبر كل صلاة: ( اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ). ومن  لم يعنه الله ما وصل أبداً، ولا فاز، ولا عمل، ولا نجح، وإننا مفتقرون إلى  عونه؛ إذ هو الذي يصرف الموانع، وهو الذي يسبب الأسباب، وهو الذي يهدي  إليها، ويسوق عبده حتى يقوم بعمله على الوجه المطلوب، فينجح فيه، ويكسب  زكاة نفسه، وطهارة روحه.                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               


         قال تعالى:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:6]  علمنا كيف نطلبه أن يهدينا، يرشدنا، يدلنا، يصل بنا إلى الصراط المستقيم،  الذي من سلكه واستقام عليه نجح، وفاز، ونجا من النار، ودخل الجنة، وقد  عرفنا أنه الإسلام، فهو دين الأولين والآخرين؛ من آدم عليه السلام إلى يوم  الدين، فلا صراط يسلكه السالكون فيفوزوا برضا الله وجواره إلا الإسلام.وما  هو الإسلام؟الإسلام  : أن نسلم -بمعنى نعطي- قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، فتكون  حياتنا كلها وقفاً على الله.وكثيراً ما بينت لكم: نصلي لله ونصوم، ونبني  المنزل لنسكنه لله، ونهدمه إذا أراد أن ينهدم لله، ونتزوج، نطلق، نبيع،  نشتري، نسافر، نقيم.. كل حياتنا لله. هذا هو الإسلام، فنسلم القلوب والوجوه  لله، وقد جاء هذا في كتاب الله من سورة الأنعام  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي  وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا  شَرِيكَ لَهُ  [الأنعام:162-163] أبقي شيء؟ دلوني على شيء يخرج عن  الحياة؟هذا هو الصراط المستقيم: أن تكون كلك لله، فتنطق باسمه، وتسكت من  أجله، تعطي له، وتمنع من أجله.. وهكذا، هذا هو نظام حياتك. 


تفسير قوله تعالى: (صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         قال تعالى:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ   [الفاتحة:7] هنا بيان، وتفسير، وشرح للصراط المستقيم، هل سلكه سالكون  قبلنا؟ نعم. هل اشترط رجالاً ونساءً قبلنا؟ نعم. من هم؟ هم الذين أنعم  عليهم  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:7].وقد جاء بيان  هؤلاء في قول الله تعالى من سورة النساء:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69] (ومَن) من ألفاظ العموم، يدخل فيها الذكر  والأنثى، والأبيض والأصفر، والأول والآخر ..  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ   محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أي: المطيعون لله والرسول  مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:69] وسنبين إن شاء الله  هذه النعمة العظيمة التي أنعم بها عليهم.والآن من هم يا رب؟ قال:  مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ  [النساء:69] فمن هذه بيانية،  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ   جمع  نبي، وهم مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً، منهم الرسل ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر أو  أربعة عشر أو خمسة عشر. وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  [النساء:69] وعلى رأسهم أبو بكر  الصديق ، وكل من صدق في عمله وحديثه وقوله، وتحرى الصدق ولازمه حتى الموت  صديق بين الصديقين. وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  [النساء:69] جمع شهيد، ومن قتل في ساحة  القتال لأجل إعلاء كلمة الله، ومن أجل أن يعبد الله وحده فهو الشهيد.  وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69] من هم الصالحون؟ الذين أدوا حقوق الله كاملة  في حدود قدراتهم وطاقاتهم، وأدوا حقوق عباده كاملة لم ينقصوها، ولم  يبخسوها.. أولئك هم الصالحون.فهؤلاء نسأل الله -وهو الذي علمنا- أن يهدينا  صراطهم الذي سلكوه، ففازوا، ونجوا من عذاب الله، ودخلوا رضوانه في دار  السلام.إذاً قوله:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:7]  قد بينهم تعالى لنا في سورة النساء:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ  أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   *  ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ  عَلِيمًا  [النساء:69-70].فعلمنا أن نسأله الهداية والثبات عليها في  سلوكنا في هذا الصراط المستقيم الذي سلكه مَن قبلنا النبيون والصديقون  والشهداء والصالحون.                             

 النعم التي أنعم الله بها على عباده                                                                                              


                             لكن ما هي هذه النعمة التي أنعم بها عليهم؟أولاً: لفظ النعمة  اسم جنس، تحته أفراد لا حد، ولا حصر لهم، كقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [إبراهيم:34] فإن كانت نعمة واحدها كيف ما  نحصيها؟ نعمة البصر معروفة، لكن المراد منها أفرادها بالمليارات كلفظ  الإنسان واحد، فالإنسان اسم جنس تحته بليارات من الأفراد.هذه النعمة هنا  فتح الله علينا فيها، وتكلمنا وبينا، ونحن إن شاء الله على علم وعلى حق،  وهي أنها نعم وليست نعمة واحدة.                                                               

 النعمة الأولى: نعمة الإيمان                                                                                              


                             النعمة الأولى: نعمة الإيمان، الذي هو ضد الكفر والعياذ  بالله، وضد التكذيب والإنكار والجحود.والإيما
				
			*


اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفاتحة - (7) 
الحلقة (7)



ثبت للفاتحة جملة أسماء منها: "أم القرآن" لكونها اشتملت على مقاصد القرآن،  و"السبع المثاني" لأنها تثنى في الصلاة، و"الكافية" لأنها تكفي في الصلاة،  وكان مما بُيّن في الفاتحة أننا أعطينا الله عهداً بأن نعبده وحده، ولا  نشرك معه غيره، وأن ندعوه أن يهدينا طريق الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء  والصالحين، فننعم بنعمة الإيمان والتوفيق.  

تأملات في تفسير سورة الفاتحة                                                                                                                                                                                                               


         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على عهدنا بسورة الفاتحة، فتح الله لنا ولكم أبواب الخير والهدى،  آمين.وإننا ما زلنا مع فاتحة الكتاب الكريم، القرآن العظيم، وهذا آخر درس  نلقيه ونتلقاه عن تلك السورة العظيمة، ومن هنا إليكم خلاصة ما سبق أن درسنا  وعلمنا والحمد لله ربنا على ذلك.  

 من أسماء سورة الفاتحة: أم الكتاب وأم القرآن                                                                                              
*
*
                             أولاً: سميت هذه السورة بالفاتحة؛ لأن الله تعالى افتتح بها  كتابه، فهي أول سورة من سور القرآن الكريم، التي هي مائة وأربع عشرة  سورة.وتسمى بأم الكتاب وبأم القرآن؛ لأن جميع ما في القرآن متفرع عنها  كالأم، فحواء تفرعت عنها بلايين البشر، فشملت الفاتحة:أولاً: توحيد الله عز  وجل في ألوهيته، إذ قال:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  [الفاتحة:2]، وربوبيته:   رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]، وأسمائه وصفاته:  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3]، وفي هذا ثلث القرآن أو أكثر.ثم:  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] إشارة إلى الجزاء الأخروي، وفي ذلك بيان للحشر،  والنشر، والحساب، والجزاء في الجنة أو النار، والقرآن الكريم بين هذا  وفصله، وضرب له الأمثال في آلاف الكلمات.ثم:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]، جميع أنواع العبادات، كالصلاة والصيام،  والزكاة، والحج، والجهاد وما إلى ذلك مبينة في القرآن الكريم.ثم:  اهْدِنَا  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:6-7]. أي:  القصص الذي حواه القرآن للعظة والعبرة، وقد اشتمل عليه مئات الآيات بل آلاف  الكلمات.إذاً: لهذا سموها بأم الكتاب وأم القرآن. من سماها بهذا؟ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                               

 من أسماء سورة الفاتحة: السبع المثاني                                                                                              


                             تسمى سورة الفاتحة بالسبع المثاني؛ لأن آياتها سبع وتثنى في  الصلاة، وآية بعد آية وطول الحياة؛ ولهذا قال تعالى من سورة الحجر:   وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ   [الحجر:87].وقد عرفتم أنها سبع آيات لا ثمان آيات ولا ست آيات، ومن زاد أو  نقص كفر، ويكفي أن الله قال:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ  الْمَثَانِي  [الحجر:87].ومن هنا علمنا أنها نزلت مرتين، مرة معها  بِسْمِ  اللَّهِ الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:1] فعدت آية، والآيات الست  بعدها، ونزلت مرة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدون  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:1]، فكانت الآيات سبع.وإليكم بيان السبع  بالبسملة أولاً:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ   *  الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *   اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:1-7]. فهذه سبع بالبسملة.كما أنها نزلت بدونها:  الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   *   اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ   * غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:1-7]، فهذه سبع آيات.فمن قال كـالشافعي وتلامذته: الآيات سبع  والبسملة هي الأولى، نقول له: أصبت؛ لأنها نزلت بـ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ  [الفاتحة:1].وإن قال مالك أو أبو حنيفة أو أحمد  أو غيرهم من تلاميذهم: الآيات سبع، ولكن البسملة ليست سابعة، فشأنها كما في  أوائل السور في القرآن، إلا ما كان من سورة التوبة، فإنها ما افتتحت ببسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم، والآيات سبع بدونها، والسابعة هي:  غَيْرِ  الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:7]، نقول له: أصبت،  واتحدت أمة الإسلام، ومشت مواكب النور بلا خلاف.                                                               

 من أسماء سورة الفاتحة: الشافية  
 

                             سميت الفاتحة بالشافية؛ لأن اللديغ الذي لسعته العقرب كاد أن  يموت، فجاء موكب من مواكب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزلوا بذلك الحي  واستضافوا أهله، فشحوا، وضنوا عليهم، وفجأة جاءوا: إن سيد الحي قد لدغ هل  فيكم من راق؟ من يرقي؟ قالوا: نعم، على أن تجعلوا لنا جعلاً؛ قطيعاً من  الغنم، أربعين شاة، ووضع اللديغ بين يدي الصاحب الجليل، وأخذ يقرأ الفاتحة  وينفث من ريقته الطاهرة على مكان اللدغة، وما زال يقرأ الفاتحة وينفث حتى  قام الرجل كأنما نشط من عقال. 

 من أسماء سورة الفاتحة: الكافية                                                                                              


                             سميت الفاتحة بالكافية؛ لأنها تكفي في الصلاة، ولا يكفي عنها  غيرها، فلو تقرأ البقرة كاملة في ركعة وبدون الفاتحة ما صحت صلاتك، بله لو  تقرأ القرآن كله في صلاتك بدون الفاتحة صلاتك باطلة.إذاً: تكفي ولا يكفي  غيرها عنها، ولهذا سميت بالكافية. 

 من أسماء سورة الفاتحة: الصلاة                                                                                              


                             سميت الفاتحة بالصلاة، تقول: هذا الرجل يقرأ الصلاة، وهذا  يقرأ في الصلاة، كيف تفسر؟ وهل بينهما فرق أو لا؟ فقولك: يقرأ الصلاة، أي:  يقرأ الفاتحة:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]،  وقولك: رأيته يقرأ في الصلاة، أي: الفاتحة يقرأ فيها والسورة.إذاً: سميت  بالصلاة لأنها لا تصح إلا بها، تكفي ولا يكفي عنها غيرها.وهل تدرون من  سماها الصلاة؟الله ربنا جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه هو الذي سماها بالصلاة، إذ  أخبرنا أبو القاسم فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، محمد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، أن الله تعالى قال وقوله الحق: ( قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي  قسمين، إذا قال العبد:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الفاتحة:2]، قال الله تعالى: حمدني عبدي، وإذا قال العبد:  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ  [الفاتحة:3]، قال تعالى: أثنى علي عبدي، وإذا قال:  مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:4] قال الله: مجدني عبدي -هذا لله- وإذا قال:   إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]، قال الله تعالى:  هذا بيني وبين عبدي -العبادة لي والاستعانة لعبدي-. وإذا قال:  اهْدِنَا  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:6-7]، قال  الله تعالى: هذا لبعدي ولعبدي ما سأل )، الله أكبر! هذا خير عظيم، والله  لخير من ملء الأرض ذهباً.قسم الله تعالى الصلاة بيننا وبينه قسمين: قسم له  وحده لا شريك له، وقسم لنا وحدنا لا شريك لنا، وقسم بيننا وبينه، فله  العبادة الخالصة، ولنا العون منه على تلك العبادة.إذاً: سميت الفاتحة  بالصلاة، سماها الله جل جلاله ومنزلها، نصفها لله ونصفها للعبد، إذا قيل لك  ما هو الذي لله  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [الفاتحة:2-4].وإن قيل لك: ما  الذي بيننا وبين الله قسمين؟  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   [الفاتحة:5]، العبادة لمن؟ له هو وحده. والاستعانة والعون لمن؟ لنا نحن؛  لأننا ما نستطيع أن ننهض بدون عونه تعالى.وإن قيل لك: وما الذي لنا وحدنا؟  الجواب: الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم، لا صراط المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين.                                                               

 عهد العبودية لله تعالى وما ينقضه                                                                                              


                             عرفنا في الدرس الأخير أن من قال:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   [الفاتحة:5] فقد أعطى عهداً لله تعالى، أي: عاهد الله ألا يعبد غيره، فأنت  يا عبد الله تناجي ربك بين يديه قائلاً: إياك وحدك أعبد. ثم إنك لا تعبده  وتعبد معه غيره، فتكون قد كذبت عليه، واستهزأت به، وسخرت منه.احذر يا عبد  الله! أن تتخلى عن عبادته أو تشرك معه فيها غيره وسواه، احذر وقد عرفت؛  فلهذا إذا كنت جاهلاً كما كنا، وكنت تدعو غير الله، وتقول: يا ألله! يا  سيدي فلان! وسمعت من يقول لك: انتبه! قد انتحرت، إنك عبدت مع الله غيره؛  لأن الدعاء هو العبادة، والدعاء مخها، ولا عبادة بدون دعاء، فمن دعا غير  الله فقد أشرك والعياذ بالله.الغافلون يحلفون بغير الله، ويظنون أن هذا من  الدين، وهم في ذلك غالطون جاهلون، وقد نقضوا عهدهم وكذبوا على ربهم لما  قالوا:  إِيَّاكَ  [الفاتحة:5] وحدك،  نَعْبُدُ  [الفاتحة:5] ويحلف بغير  الله؛ لأن الحلف بغير الله صرف عبادة لغير الله، والحلف يا معشر السامعين  والسامعات! تعظيم للمحلوف به، وليس بالأمر الهين.أصل الحلف لا يكون إلا بمن  هو عظيم، وأجل، وأخبر، وقدوس، ولهذا يحلف الناس به، فمن حلف بغير الله  سواء حلف بالنبي أو بالكعبة أو بـعبد القادر أو بالطعام أو بالملح أو  باليوم والساعة كما هي أيمان أهل الجاهلية، يحلفون بالطعام يقول: والطعام  الذي أكلنا، يحلفون باليوم: وهذا اليوم، يحلفون بالكعبة، يحلفون بسيدي عبد  القادر ، بالنبي.. هذه الأيمان كلها أيمان باطلة محرمة، والحالف بها قد  أشرك في تعظيم الله مخلوقاً من مخلوقاته.قد يقول قائل: كيف عرفنا أن الحلف  بغير الله شرك؟نقول له: هل درست السنة؟ هل قرأت جامع الترمذي ؟ قال:  لا.إذاً: ارجع إلى الكتاب العظيم، والذي كأنه نبي في بيتك يتكلم، فسوف تجد  قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك أو كفر )، وهو  حديث صحيح، وبعد هذا تقول: ما هناك حديث يقول: إن الحلف بغير الله  شرك؟!وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاش ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة، وهو يدعو  إلى ربه، والوحي ينزل عليه، فهل ثبت أن مرة من المرات حلف بغير الله؟  ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة وهو يحلف، هل قال: بحق سيدي إبراهيم؟ بحق خليل الرحمن؟  كانت يمينه: بالله، وتالله، واليمين المفضلة عنده: ( والذي نفس محمد بيده  )، من هو الذي نفس محمد بيده؟ الله، إذ هو القائل من سورة الزمر:  اللَّهُ  يَتَوَفَّى الأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي  مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ  الأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  [الزمر:42]، فأرواحنا بيد الله، وبمجرد  ما تنام تفارقك روحك، ويعرج بها إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وإن كان القلب يخفق،  والدماء تدور، وأنت تشخر وتظن أن روحك فيك، لا، هذه فقط محطة شغالة  بأجهزتها، والروح في الملكوت الأعلى، إن شاء قبضها والله ما ترجع، ولن تجدك  إلا ميتاً، وإن شاء أرسلها إلى أن تنتهي أيامك.معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! الحلف بغير الله نقض للعهد الذي بيننا وبين الله.وهكذا كل  أنواع العبادات من الصلاة إلى الزكاة، من الرباط إلى الجهاد، من الذكر إلى  الدعاء، كل ما تعبدنا الله به صرفه إلى غير الله معناه نقض للعهد الذي بين  العبد وبين الله، وهو يجدده كل يوم:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5].                                                               

 معرفة الله                                                                                              


                             علينا أن نجتمع كل ليلة وطول الحياة في بيوت ربنا في مدننا  وقرانا، نتعلم العلم، ونعرف محاب الله ومساخطه، وتترقى نفوسنا في الكمالات  الروحية؛ حتى نتهيأ في ساعة ما للحاق بالمواكب الأربعة في الملكوت الأعلى،   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا  [النساء:69]، أما أن نكون  كاليهود والنصارى والمشركين نهجر بيوت الله وكتابه ونوره، ونعيش في ظلام  الشهوات والأهواء، وندعي أننا مؤمنون، فهذه دعوى لا تقبل، ولا تصح.وأكبر  برهان وأقوى دليل أن ثلاثة أرباع المسلمين مشركون بالله تعالى وهم لا  يشعرون، فهم ما درسوا، وما تعلموا، وما قرءوا كتاب الله، وما زاحموا  العلماء كما زاحم جبريل رسول الله بركبتيه.كيف يعلمون؟ وكيف يعرفون؟ وأنى  لهم أن يعرفوا محاب الله ومساخطه، أو كيف يتقون المساخط وينهضون  بالتكاليف؟!إن العلة العظمى هي الجهل، فمن لم يعرف الله ما عبده.كيف نعرف  ربنا معرفة تملأ قلوبنا بنوره، معرفة توجب لنا حبه والخشية منه، ونحن ما  جلسنا يوماً نسأل ونتعرف على الله، كيف؟ حياة المسلمين كحياة الكافرين،  يشتغلون في المصانع والمتاجر والمزارع و.. و.. وإذا دقت الساعة السادسة،  ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب زحفوا إلى المقاهي والملاهي والملاعب، كأنهم غير  مؤمنين، فنظام حياتنا غير نظام حياتهم، لكننا جرينا وراءهم وهبطنا أكثر من  هبوطهم، فمتى نستيقظ؟ متى نعرف الطريق؟ ولعل من السامعين من يشك في هذه  النظريات، هذه ما هي نظريات، هذه حقائق ثابتة علمية، فيوم أعرض المسلمون عن  الوحي الإلهي، عن قال الله وقال رسوله، وابتعدوا عنه، إلى أين وصلوا؟ أما  استعمروا، واستغلوا، وأهينوا، وذلوا وإلى اليوم؟ لكن أيام كانوا رجالاً  ونساءً يقرءون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، والنور المحمدي يشع على ألسنتهم  وفي سلوكهم ما فارقوا الكتاب والسنة، كيف كانوا؟ والله ما رأت الدنيا لهم  مثيلاً قط منذ أن كان البشر في عزهم وطهرهم وكمالهم وسعادتهم في ثلاثة قرون  كاملة؛ الصحابة وأولادهم وأولاد أولادهم؛ لأنهم كانوا هكذا: دقت ساعة  نهاية العمل اقبلوا على ربهم في بيوته، يتلون كتابه، ويتدارسونه، ويتعلمون.

 منازل الذين أنعم الله عليهم  
 

                             قال تعالى:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *   صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:6-7]، وهنا أسألكم: من هم الذين أنعم الله  عليهم، حتى تقول: رب اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم؟ ويجب  أن تعرف من هم هؤلاء؟ وحرام ألا نعرف هذا، ندعو الله أن يجعلنا في صراط قوم  أنعم عليهم ونحن ما نعرفهم، من هم؟ النبيون والصديقون والشهداء والصالحون،  هؤلاء أين هم الآن؟ في الملكوت الأعلى، في دار السلام، أرواحهم في  الجنة.ما من مؤمن صالح زكي النفس تخرج روحه إلا التحقت بهم، ونزلت منازلهم  في هذه الحياة.إذاً: لما تقول:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   [الفاتحة:6] الذي هو الإسلام،  صِرَاطَ  [الفاتحة:7]، من؟  صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:7]، من هم يا رب؟! عرفناهم  بتعريفك إيانا: النبيون، الصديقون، والشهداء، والصالحون.وهل نحن إن شاء  الله صديقون؟ إن شاء الله. يجب أن نكون صديقين، يجب أن نكون صالحين، يجب أن  نكون شهداء، لكن أنبياء؟ لا؛ لأن النبوة ختمت، فمن ادعى النبوة في يوم ما  فقد كفر؛ لأنه كذب الله تعالى وكذب رسوله، والرسول يقول فيه الله تعالى:   مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ  [الأحزاب:40]، فلا مطمع أبداً في أن تكون  نبياً، ولكن وجب أن تكون صديقاً، وشهيداً، وصالحاً في الصالحين.كيف نكون  صديقين؟!الباب مفتوح والنور يتلألأ، اصدق في قولك وعملك واعتقادك، واطلب  الصدق وتتبعه وتحرّه، فلا تزال كذلك حتى تعطى شهادة بأنك صديق.واسمعوا  الرسول الكريم يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عليكم بالصدق )، الزموه وحافظوا  عليه وعيشوا عليه، ( فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر )، قطعاً يهدي صاحبه إلى ساحة  الخير والبر، ( وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى  الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً )، هذه الجائزة، دكتوراه هذه، ماجستير،  ليسانس، ماذا هذه يا عشاق الشهادات؟ يكتب عند الله صديقاً، أصبح في الموكب  الثاني؛ النبيون أولاً، والصديقون ثانياً:  وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِالصِّدْقِ  وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ  [الزمر:33].من منكم طامع؟  كلنا طامع، وكلنا راج، وكلنا نتحرى الصدق ليل نهار، حتى نكتب مع  الصديقين.قلت قل الحق، اعتقدت اعتقد الحق، عملت اعمل في صدق، لا تغش ولا  تضلل ولا تخدع، واطلب هذا طول حياتك، فسيأتي -والله- يوم وأنت صديق، ومن  الجائز أن تكون من أول يوم، من يوم ما بلغت وما عرفت الكذب أنت  صديق.الشهداء خمسة، لكن إما أن تستشهد في ساحة المعركة، وإما أن تنوي  الشهادة وتطلبها، وتسأل الله أن يرزقك إياها، ولكن حافظ على مالك فلا تنفقه  في الحرام، ولا تنفقه في البذخ والسرف؛ لأن هذه وديعة استودعكها الله،  فمالك لله.وحافظ على بدنك، لا تدخل عليه عللاً وأسقاماً وأوجاعاً؛ لأنك  متهيئ للجهاد، فيوم يقول إمام المسلمين: أموالكم، تدفع المال، يوم يقول:  رجالكم، تتقدم بنفسك، فلا بد من هذه النية، واقرءوا إن شككتم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ  لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ  [التوبة:111]، بعنا أو لا؟ قولوا: ما بعنا أو بعنا؟  بعنا، إذاً: أموالكم وأبدانكم لله عز وجل، فالمال حافظ عليه؛ فلا تبذره، لا  تسرف فيه، إياك أن تنفقه ضد صاحبه، إن سجارة تحرقها خنت الله عز وجل في  ماله، وهو بضاعة عندك ووديعة.وبدنك لا تدخل عليه ألماً ولا أذى ولا ضرراً  أبداً، إذا دعا داعي الجهاد يجدك قادراً على أن تحمل السلاح وتقاتل، لقد  بعت، وهي أمانة عندك، فإذا طلبها صاحبها تقول: مع الأسف ضاعت، كيف تضيع؟  إذا ضاعت بقضاء وقدر نعم هو يعذرك،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  [التوبة:111]، الثمن ما هو؟   بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ  وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ  وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:111]. إذاً:   فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [التوبة:111]، فلهذا المؤمنون من هذا النوع لا  يدخلون على أبدانهم أذى ولا ضرراً أبداً، لا يأكلون السم، ولا يشربون  حشيشاً، ولا خمراً ولا دخاناً، ولا يسهرون طول الليل ولا ولا.. يحافظون على  أبدانهم؛ لأنها أمانة الله عندهم.أموالهم كثيرة أو قليلة ينفقونها على  أنفسهم التي هي لله، ولا ينفقون فلساً واحداً في غير طلب الله ومرضاة الله،  ولا يسرفون، ولا يبذخون، ولا يترفون أبداً؛ لأنها أموال لله، مودعة عندهم،  باعوها من يوم أن قالوا: لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول الله.معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! هل المسلمون -وهم ألف مليون- عرفوا هذه الحقيقة؟ آه!  والله ما عرفوا.إذاً: كيف تقام بهم الدولة الإسلامية، وترفع راية لا إله  إلا الله في ديارهم وهم ما عرفوه؟من صرفهم عن المعرفة؟ العدو.من هذا العدو؟  الثالوث الأسود: اليهود، المجوس، النصارى. كيف عرفت يا شيخ أنهم العدو؟!  عرفنا من يوم أن دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وانتصر  المسلمون في بدر، فاليهود في المدينة استشاطوا غيضاً، وأصابهم كرب وهم وغم،  فأعلن بنو قينقاع تمردهم، فأجلاهم رسول الله، وأبعدهم إلى أذرعات ببلاد  الشام.بنو النظير تآمروا على قتله والقضاء عليه، إنهاءً للإسلام، فأرسلوا  عليه رحى طاحونة ونجاه الله، وأجلاهم.وبنو قريظة تآمروا مع الأحزاب،  وأرادوا أن يضربوه.إذاً العدو الأول للإسلام الذي بدأ هو اليهود؛ لأنهم  قالوا: إذا دخلنا في الإسلام إن انتهى وجود بني إسرائيل لا حلم في مملكة  ولا دولة ولا حكم ولا.. أبداً انتهوا وذابوا في نور الإسلام. فإن قيل: لا.  يا شيخ! هذه أوهام تقولها؟قلنا: أليسوا الآن قد كونوا دولة في فلسطين؟ أليس  هذا من حلمهم، وتحقق يقيناً؟ قلناها قبل أن توجد، وما بعد وجودها بقي  كلام، وما زالوا يحلمون بإعادة مملكة بني إسرائيل من النيل إلى  الفرات.العدو الثاني: المجوس، ما إن سقط عرش كسرى في الدولة الساسانية  المجوسية عبدة النار حتى تكوّن حزب يعمل في الظلام لضرب الإسلام، وأول  رصاصة أطلقوها: أن قتلوا عمرنا في بيت ربنا، وفي روضة نبيا، قتله أبو لؤلؤة  المجوسي.والنصار
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (1) 
الحلقة (8)



اختلف المفسرون في المراد بالحروف المقطعة في القرآن والراجح أنها مما  استأثر الله بعلمه، وهي تفيد بأن القرآن مكون من هذه الحروف ومع هذا عجز  الكفار عن أن يأتوا بمثل سورة منه، ولذلك نفى الله سبحانه الشك عن كتابه،  وبما أنه كلام الله ففيه الهدى والنور لمن اتقى ربه بأن تحقق بصفات المتقين  من الإيمان بالغيب وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، والإيمان بما أنزل الله من  كتب، والإيمان بالدار الآخرة، وقد أخبر الله بأن من كان هذا شأنه أنه على  أتم هداية، وأنه الفائز في الدنيا والآخرة.                 


بين يدي سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  درسنا عن تفسير كلام الله رب العالمين، وها نحن بعد أن ختمنا تفسير سورة  الفاتحة -ختم الله لنا ولكم بحسن الخاتمة- نشرع في دراسة وتفسير سورة  البقرة.سورة البقرة سورة مدنية عدد آياتها مائتان وسبع وثمانون آية.قيل:  إنها تحتوي على ألف خبر، وألف أمر، وألف نهي.وكان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم  إذا حفظ أحدهم سورة البقرة ولوه الأمر، أي: أسندوا إليه ولاية.هذه السورة  ورد في فضلها: قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن  أخذها بركة ). أي: حفظها والحصول عليها بركة ، ( وتركها حسرة ). أي: من لم  يرزقها ويحفظها أصيب بحسرة، ( ولا يستطيعها البطلة ). يعني: السحرة.وروى  الترمذي أيضاً وصححه: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بعثاً وهم ذوو عدد  وقدم عليهم أحدثهم سناً لحفظه سورة البقرة). بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعثاً وكانوا عدداً من الرجال، وأمر عليهم أصغرهم سناً؛ وذلك لأنه يحفظ  سورة البقرة، وقال له: ( اذهب فأنت أميرهم ). اذهب أيها الشاب الحدث السن  فأنت أمير هؤلاء الكبار؛ كل ذلك لحفظه سورة البقرة.وروي أيضاً أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ). لأن المقبرة لا يقرأ  فيها القرآن، ولا يصلى فيها فريضة ولا نافلة، فصلوا في بيوتكم النوافل،  واقرءوا فيها القرآن حتى لا تكون كالمقبرة والعياذ بالله.ثم قال: ( إن  الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة ). الشيطان يهرب من البيت  الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة.                                                         
*
*
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.قال تعالى:  الم   *  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ  لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:1-2]. ويصلح هنا أن نقف على  (ريب) فنقول:  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ  ثم نستأنف فنقول:  فِيهِ  هُدًى ، ويصلح أن نقف أيضاً عند لفظ (فيه) فنقول:  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2]، فلهذا توضع علامات فوق  الكلمة الأولى والثانية ليعرف القارئ أنه يجوز الوقف هنا وهنا، والذي يظهر  أن الوقف على (لا ريب) أولى، فيكون الكلام  فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:2].  ‏  

 كيفية قراءة (الم) وغيرها من الحروف المقطعة                                                                                              


                             قوله: (الم) هذه من الحروف المقطعة، تكتب هكذا (الم)، وتقرأ  هكذا: ألِفْ لام مِّيمْ بإدغام الميم بالميم مع الغنة (الم)، وإن كان معها  الصاد كالأعراف: ألف لام ميم صاد. وإن كان معها الميم والراء كالرعد: ألف  لام ميم راء. وإن كان بدون ميم، الألف واللام والراء كإبراهيم، والحجر،  ويوسف، وهود، ويونس نقرأ: ألف لام راء. وإن كانت الكاف والعين، والهاء،  والصاد كما في سورة مريم نقرأ هكذا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: كاف هاء يا عين  صاد. وهكذا آل حاء ميم (حم) و(عسق) وآل (طسم) والأحادية (ن) (ق) .  

 سر الحروف المقطعة                                                                                              


                             الحروف المقطعة تسعة وعشرون حرفاً، فما سرها؟ وكيف نؤولها  ونفسرها؟الجواب: أولاً: الأخبار الواردة -والتي نقلها أهل التفاسير في  الجملة- أن هذه الحروف تشير إلى مدد وزمان هذه الأمة منقولة عن بني  إسرائيل، ولا يصح منها خبر أبداً.ومن فسرها بأنها إشارة إلى أسماء الله  تعالى فهو تفسير بلا دليل.والقول بأنها أسماء للسور ليس بسليم، فلو كانت  (الم) اسم سورة لما قلنا: البقرة، ولا قلنا: آل عمران.ويبقى القول الذي  نحفظه ونحافظ عليه حتى نموت أنها سر الله في كتابه، وهذا هو الوارد عن ابن  عباس وغيره: إن لله في كتبه أسراراً، وسر الله في القرآن هي هذه الحروف،  فلهذا نقول: (الم) الله أعلم بمراده بذلك. وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم،  وكذلك (طس) الله أعلم بمراده بذلك.وإذا كان سراً من أسرار الله فلا يجوز  البحث عنها والتعرف عليها؛ لأنها كالغيب، فالغيب لله، ولا يصح لأحد أن  يحاول أن يطلع على غيب الله، والذي يدعي الغيب إن لم يتب يموت كافراً  والعياذ بالله، والله عز وجل قد أخفى غيوباً رحمةً بعباده، فلا يصح لمؤمن  أن يبحث ليعرف ما أخفى الله تعالى وما غيب عن عباده، وقد لعنت الشياطين  لأنها حاولت أن تتعرف على الغيب.إذاً القولة الصحيحة السليمة: (الم) الله  أعلم بمراده به، ونفوض الأمر إلى الله. وقد ورد وصح أن هذه الحروف من  المتشابه الذي استأثر الله بعلمه، إذ قال تعالى:  هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ  وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ  فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ  تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ  فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا  [آل  عمران:7]. فالراسخون في العلم يقولون:  آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ  أي: المحكم  والمتشابه  مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا .الخلاصة أن هذه الحروف المقطعة منها  أحادية كـ و(ق) و(ن)، وثنائية كـ (يس) و(طه)، ثلاثية كـ (الر)، ورباعية  كـ (طسم)، وخماسية كـ (كهيعص) هذه سر لله في كتابه، فإياك أن تبحث عن  معناها، وإذا سئلت فقل: الله أعلم بمراده به، وهذا هو التفويض الحق.  

 فوائد الحروف المقطعة                                                                                              


                             هنا فائدتان جليلتان أفادتهما الحروف المقطعة، وهذا استنباط  لم يقل أهله: هذا مراد الله بل قالوا: هذه الحروف تفيد فائدتين  جليلتين:الأولى: لما كان المشركون يحاولون أن يمنعوا الناس من سماع القرآن  ويصرفوهم بكل وسيلة، وقد نفوا أبا بكر الصديق من مكة؛ لأنه كان يقرأ ويبكي،  فتأثر الناس بقراءته وببكائه وأخرجوه من مكة، وقد صرح تعالى بهذا الفعل  عنهم بقوله:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ  وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ  [فصلت:26]، قالوا للشعب المكي:  لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن، وإذا كان أحدهم يقرأ القرآن الغوا أنتم فيه  بالصياح والضجيج والكلام الباطل؛ حتى لا يتسرب هذا النور إلى آذان وقلوب  السامعين من باب الوقاية التي لابد منها.فلما حاولوا صرف الناس عن سماع  القرآن جاء الله تعالى بهذه الحروف التي تجعلهم ينصتون ويسمعون؛ لأنهم ما  عهدوها ولا عرفوها، فعندما يأخذ القارئ يقرأ: (الم) وهذا النغم والصوت ما  سمعوه، فيضطر إلى أن يصغي بأذنه ليسمع، وكذلك إذا قرأ: (طسم) فيصغي  ويسمع.إذاً الحصار الذي ضربوه على سماع القرآن أزاله الله بهذه الحروف، وقد  كان رؤساؤهم يأتون إلى بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمعون القرآن في  الظلام، ويتعاهدون أن لا يعودوا، وإذا أخذتهم المضاجع ما استطاعوا أن  يناموا، فيأتون مرة أخرى في الظلام ويسمعون قراءة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وقد جاء هذا مبيناً في سورة الإسراء؛ لأن هذا القرآن الذي يعرف لغته  يفعل فيه ما شاء الله، وكم من أعرابي يُلقى كالخرقة البالية، فعندما يقرأ  عليه القرآن يغمى عليه.إذاً هذه الفائدة ذات شأن، وقد نفع الله بها؛ إذ  فتحت الأبواب التي أغلقوها عن سماع القرآن.الفائدة الثانية: أن هذا القرآن  الكريم ادعوا -كفار قريش- أنه ليس بوحي الله ولا بتنزيله، وإنما هو مما  تلقاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إما من أحد العلماء، وإما تلقاه من الشياطين  والسحرة والجان، وقالوا: إنه شعر، وقالوا: إنه سحر، وقالوا: إنها أقوال  كهنة، وأحياناً يقولون: أملاه عليه فلان الرومي، وهكذا يتخبطون.وقد تحداهم  الله عز وجل بالإتيان بمثله فعجزوا، وتحداهم بسورة واحدة فعجزوا، فكأنما  يقول لهم: إن هذه الحروف (المر) (حم) (عسق) منها تألف هذا الكتاب، وتركبت  كلماته، فألفوا أنتم مثله إذ هذه الحروف لغتكم ومنطقكم، وتنطقون بها صغيراً  وكبيراً. فإن عجزتم فقولوا: إنه كلام الله.ويقرر هذا ويشهد له أنه في  الغالب ما تذكر هذه الحروف إلا ويذكر الكتاب بعدها:  ص وَالْقُرْآنِ   [ص:1]. يس   *  وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ  [يس:1-2]. طه   *  مَا  أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ  [طه:1-2].  الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ   [يونس:1]. الم   *  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ  [البقرة:1-2].  حم   *  تَنزِيلُ  الْكِتَابِ  [غافر:1-2].أي: أن هذه الحروف المقطعة منها تألف كتاب الله،  وهي حروفكم وتنطقون بها، فإن كان هذا ليس كلام الله، فألفوا نظيره، فأسكتهم  وقطع أصواتهم، وعرفوا أنه كلام الله.الخلاصة: لم يقل أحد من أهل العلم: إن  هذا مراد الله، الله أعلم. ولكن قالوا: إن الحروف المقطعة أفادت فائدتين  عظيمتين:الأولى: فتحت الباب الذي أغلقه الكفار عن سماع القرآن، فلا يستطيع  العربي يسمع (طسم) ولا يمد عنقه، فأصبحوا مضطرين إلى السماع، فإذا سمعوا  دخلوا في النور، وعرفوا الطريق إلى الله.ثانياً: هذا الكتاب لو كان من وضع  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو من وضع البشر أو الإنس فإنه مؤلف من هذه  الحروف فليأتوا بمثله، وقد تحداهم بقوله:  قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ  وَالْجِنُّ  [الإسراء:88] واتحدوا على قلب رجل واحد  عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا  بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ  بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا  [الإسراء:88]، وسكتوا، فتحداهم بعشر سور:   قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [هود:13] فما  استطاعوا. وأخيراً تحداهم بسورة:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا  شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24]. وقالت  العلماء في قوله:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا : هذه لن يقولها إنسي ولا جني قط،  لمَ؟ لأن الله هو الذي يملك الغيب.ولو قلت الآن: هل تستطيع أكبر دولة وهي  اليابان أن تصنع آلة من الآلات وتقول: أتحدى البشرية في ظرف سبعين سنة أن  توجدوا نظيرها؟ والله ما يقولون، ولا يستطيعون، والله عز وجل قال في  القرآن:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  ومضى على هذا التحدي ألف وأربعمائة عام فلم  يستطيعوا، ولن يقول هذه الجملة إلا الله.وهذا الكتاب هو النور فلا هداية  إلى الإسعاد والإكمال إلا عليه وبه، وهذا الكتاب روح، فوالله لا حياة  بدونه، وهذا الكتاب شفاء، فوالله لا شفاء للأمراض والأسقام الباطنة إلا به،  فالشح، والبخل، والكبر، والحسد، والغل، والغش، والشرك، والرياء، وغيرها من  الأمراض لا تعالج بالسكر ولا بالعسل ولا .. إنما بالقرآن  وَنُنَزِّلُ  مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [الإسراء:82]. فهذا القرآن هدى وبشرى للمسلمين.                                                                                            


قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 شرح الكلمات                                                                                              

                             قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [شرح الكلمة: (الم) هذه من الحروف  المقطعة، تكتب (الم)، وتقرأ هكذا: ألِفْ لام مِّيمْ. والسور المفتتحة  بالحروف المقطعة تسع وعشرون سورة، أولها البقرة هذه، وآخرها القلم (ن)،  ومنها الأحادية مثل  و(ق) و(ن)، ومنها الثنائية مثل (طه)] وبعض الناس  يقول: (طه) هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا خطأ وكذب على الله  والرسول.قال: [و(يس)] كذلك قالوا: (يس) هذه اسم الرسول، وهو خطأ فاحش أنكره  علماء السلف.قال: [و(حم)] هذه ثنائية، [ومنها الثلاثية والرباعية  والخماسية، ولم يثبت في تفسيرها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء]، فلا صح،  ولا ورد، ولا ثبت حتى في حديث واحد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسَّر  (حم) ولا (يس) ولا (طه) ولا (ن) ولا  ولا غيرها، فإذا كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يتحاشى أن يقول فيها برأيه، فمن أين للآخرين أن  يقولوا؟!قال: [وكونها من المتشابه الذي استأثر الله تعالى بعلمه أقرب إلى  الصواب، ولذا يقال فيها: (الم) الله أعلم بمراده بذلك]، أي: كون هذه الحروف  من المتشابه الذي استأثر الله وحده بفهمه وعلمه ومعرفته، هذا هو الأقرب  إلى الحق، لأن الله قال في الآيات:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ  الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ  مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ  [آل عمران:7] فقسم القرآن إلى قسمين: المحكم الذي لم ينسخ  وهو الذي يحمل الشرائع والقوانين والأحكام، ومعناه واضح جلي، يفهمه أهل  القرآن، والمتشابه الذي يقف العبد دونه لا يعرف ما يقول، فيفوض أمره إلى  الله ويقول: الله أعلم بمراده بهذا أو بذاك. قال المؤلف: [وقد استخرج منها  بعض أهل العلم فائدتين: الأولى: أنه لما كان المشركون يمنعون سماع القرآن  مخافة أن يؤثر في نفوس السامعين، كان النطق بهذه الحروف (حم) (طس) (ق)  (كهيعص) وهو منطق غريب عنهم يستميلهم إلى سماع القرآن، فيسمعون فيتأثرون،  وينجذبون فيؤمنون ويسمعون، وكفى بهذه الفائدة من فائدة]، فهذه فائدة عظيمة  وكافية.والفائدة [الثانية: لما أنكر المشركون كون القرآن كلام الله أوحاه  إلى رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت هذه الحروف بمثابة المتحدي لهم،  كأنها تقول لهم: إن هذا القرآن مؤلف من مثل هذه الحروف فألفوا أنتم مثله.  ويشهد بهذه الفائدة ذكر لفظ القرآن بعدها غالباً نحو:  الم  *  ذَلِكَ  الْكِتَابُ  [البقرة:1-2]..  الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ [يونس:1]..  طس  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ [النمل:1]. كأنها تقول: إنه من مثل هذه الحروف  تألف القرآن فألفوا أنتم نظيره، فإن عجزتم فسلموا أنه كلام الله ووحيه  وآمنوا به تفلحوا]. قال المؤلف: [ شرح الكلمات: (ذلك): هذا] أي: هذا الكتاب  الذي تسمعون [وإنما عُدل عن لفظ هذا] القريب [إلى ذاك] البعيد [ لما تفيده  الإشارة بلام البعد من علو المنزلة وارتفاع القدر والشأن] تقول: هذا الرجل  وذاك الرجل، وإذا زدت اللام كان الشأن أكبر. أي: (الم) من هذه الحروف تألف  ذلك الكتاب الذي تحداكم به منزله فعجزتم.قال: [(الكتاب): القرآن الكريم]  وهذا رد على من زعم أنه الإنجيل والتوراة، والكتب السابقة موجودة في تفاسير  الناس، فالكتاب الفخم الجليل العظيم هو القرآن الكريم، ولا داعي أبداً إلى  أن نشير إلى كتاب ما ينزل علينا ولا هو بين أيدينا.قال: [(الكتاب): القرآن  الكريم الذي يقرأه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الناس.(لا رَيْبَ):  لا شك في أنه وحي الله وكلامه أوحاه إلى رسوله] محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم.وهنا كلمات لغوية في الهامش: لفظ (الكتاب) يطلق على عدة معان؛ لأن  الكتاب بمعنى الكتب، فيطلق لفظ الكتاب على الفرض، ومنه  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الصِّيَامُ [البقرة:183] ومعنى كتب علينا: فرض علينا، والفرض الكتب، ويطلق  على العقد بين العبد وسيده، لكن أين العبد وأين سيده؟ هذا أيام كان للرجال  عبيد أيام الجهاد، فلما نجاهد الكفار ونأسر نساءهم وأطفالهم ماذا نصنع؟  نذبحهم! نصب عليهم الغاز! نقتلهم! لا، نأويهم ونربيهم وندخلهم نور الله،  فهذه هي شريعة الله، وقد قدروا على تلويثها وتقبيحها، وجعلوا الجهاد سبة في  العالم الإسلامي، وهم شر الخلق للحوم التي تمزقت في هذه الأيام في بلاد  الروس ما عرفتها البشرية. الشاهد عندنا أن السيد يكون له عبد قد رباه  ونماه، فصلح، يقول لسيده: اكتب بيني وبينك عقداً على أن أعطيك مبلغاً من  المال خلال أربع سنوات، واتركني اذهب حيث أشاء وحررني، قال تعالى:   وَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَغُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا [النور:33] أما إذا كان  أعمى فلا يستطيع أن يتركه أو أن يتخلص منه بل يبقى معه. ويطلق أيضاً على  القضاء والقدر يقال: هذا كتبه الله علينا، أي: قدر وقضى، وهذا مما يدل عليه  لفظ الكتاب، ولكن المقصود هنا القرآن الكريم.ثم قال: [ (لا رَيْبَ): لا شك  في أنه وحي الله وكلامه أوحاه إلى رسوله] محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [  (فِيهِ هُدًى): دلالة على الطريق الموصل إلى السعادة والكمال في الدارين]،  فأنت تريد مثلاً مسجد قباء، وتحتاج إلى دليل فيعطيك أحدهم دلالة: إذا وجدت  كذا، امش كذا، فهذه تسمى الدلالة، وهي الهداية إلى مسجد قباء، وفي القرآن  دلالات هداية إلى السعادة والكمال بل هو كله هداية؛ دلالة على الطريق  الموصل إلى السعادة والكمال في الدارين، فهذا الكتاب ليس مخصصاً لإسعاد  البشرية في الآخرة فقط، لا والله، بل لإسعادها في الدنيا أولاً وفي الآخرة  ثانياً.ومن قال: المسلمون أشقى الناس اليوم وقبل اليوم، قلنا: نعم؛ لأنهم  حولوا القرآن إلى القبور وإلى الموتى فجازاهم الله بذلك.قال: [ (للمتقين):  المتقين أي: عذاب الله بطاعته بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه] (هدىً) لمن؟  (للمتقين) من هم هؤلاء؟ بنو فلان وفلان! المتقون الذي يتقون عذاب الله  بوقاية يجعلونها، ويتقى عذاب الله بطاعته، وهي: فعل ما أمر وترك ما نهى  وحرم. ولا يتقى الله بشيء غير هذا، وهذه الوقاية تقينا من عذاب الدنيا  وخزيها، وعذاب الآخرة وخزيها.                                                                

 معنى الاية                                                                                              


                             قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآية: يخبر تعالى أن ما أنزله على عبده  ورسوله من قرآن يمثل كتاباً فخماً عظيماً لا يحتمل الشك، ولا يتطرق إليه  احتمال كونه غير وحي الله وكتابه بحال، وذلك لإعجازه وما يحمله من هدى ونور  لأهل الإيمان والتقوى؛ يهتدون بهما إلى سبل السلام والسعادة  والكمال].فالقرآن لا ريب فيه، وقد يقول قائل: هل الناس شاكون ومرتابون!  نقول: هو ما قال: لا يشك فيه، إنما قال: هو في حد ذاته لا يتحمل الريب  والشك، وعلى سبيل المثال: من منكم يشك في أن هذا المسجد هو مسجد الرسول؟  هذا لا يقبل الشك أبداً لمعرفة الناس به، وكذلك من يقول: هذه ليست بالشمس  أو هذا ليس بالقمر، وكذلك هذا الكتاب هو في حد ذاته لا يحمل الريب أبداً،  ولا يتطرق إليه الشك بحال، وإن شك فيه الناس فإنما هو لظلمة نفوسهم أو  لأغراضهم المادية أو لأهوائهم، وهذا أمر آخر.                                                                

 هداية الآية                                                                                              


                             في هذه الآية هداية تستفاد وتؤخذ، ويقتبس منها نور إلهي، فما  هذه الهداية الموجودة في هذه الآية الكريمة؟ قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [ من  هداية الآية: أولاً: تقوية الإيمان بالله تعالى وكتابه ورسوله. ثانياً:  الحث على طلب الهداية من الكتاب الكريم]؛ لأن الله قال:  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ  لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2].قال: [ثالثاً: بيان  فضيلة التقوى وأهلها] واستنبطنا هذا من قوله:  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ  فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2] فما قال: للفاجرين أو الفاسقين؛  فهؤلاء لا يجدون فيه هداية، بل هذا النور خاص بالمتقين.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               


         قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ  يُوقِنُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:3-5].فهذه الفضائل وهذه الأنوار القرآنية الكريمة  حازها الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ هذه صفة أولى  وَيُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاة  صفة ثانية،  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ  صفة ثالثة،   وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ  صفة رابعة،  وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ  صفة خامسة،   أُوْلَئِكَ  أي: الذين حققوا الإيمان بما سبق  عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ   أي: أهل الشرف، وأهل المراكز العالية، والمنازل الرفيعة، ولم يقل: (في هدى  من ربهم) لأن (على) تدل على الاستعلاء والتمكن، كقولك: ركبت على الفرس،  أي: متمكناً منه، فـ(على هدى من ربهم) أي: متمكنون من الهداية، وحسبهم أنهم   هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ .  ‏                                                         

قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 شرح الكلمات                                                                                              


                             قال: [شرح الجمل:  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ  يصدقون تصديقاً  جازماً بكل ما هو غيب لا يدرك بالحواس كالرب تبارك وتعالى ذاتاً وصفاتٍ،  والملائكة والبعث، والجنة ونعيمها والنار وعذابها. وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ :  يُديمون أداء الصلوات الخمس في أوقاتها مع مراعاة شرائطها وأركانها وسننها  ونوافلها الراتبة وغيرها. وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ : من بعض ما  آتاهم الله من مال ينفقون، وذلك بإخراجهم لزكاة أموالهم وبإنفاقهم على  أنفسهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم ووالديهم، وتصدقهم على الفقراء والمساكين]. و(من)  في قوله:  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ  تبعيضية. أي: لا ينفقون كل  ما يملكون، ولكن ينفقون من بعض ما آتاهم الله من مال، وذلك بإخراجهم: أولاً  لزكاة أموالهم، وثانياً بإنفاقهم على أنفسهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم ووالديهم؛  إذ النفقة هنا واجبة، وبتصدقهم على الفقراء والمساكين.ثم قال: [  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ : يصدقون بالوحي الذي أنزل إليك أيها  الرسول وهو الكتاب والسنة]، لأن السنة وحي ثان، فأحكام الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وقضاياه كلها مستمدة من القرآن الكريم، وبعضها وحي خاص يوحى به  إليه، فيلقيه الله تعالى في روعه، فلهذا الكتاب الوحي الأول والسنة الوحي  الثاني، والسنة هي التي سماها الله الحكمة.قال: [ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ : ويصدقون بما أنزل الله تعالى من كتب على الرسل من قبلك كالتوراة  والإنجيل والزبور. وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ : وبالحياة في الدار  الآخرة وما فيها من حساب وثواب وعقاب، هم عالمون متيقنون، لا يشكون في شيء  من ذلك، ولا يرتابون لكمال إيمانهم، وعظم اتقائهم.  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ : الإشارة إلى أصحاب الصفات الخمس السابقة] ما هي الصفات  الخمس السابقة؟  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ  [البقرة:4] وقبلها  صفتان  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة[البقرة:3]  فهذه خمس صفات. ثم قال: [والإخبار عنهم بأنهم بما هداهم الله تعالى إليه  من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال هم متمكنون من الاستقامة على منهج الله المفضي  بهم إلى الفلاح. وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ : الإشارة إلى أصحاب  الهداية الكاملة، والإخبار عنهم بأنهم هم المفلحون الجديرون بالفوز الذي هو  دخول الجنة بعد النجاة من النار].                                                                

 معنى الآيات                                                                                              

                             قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [معنى الآيات: ذكر تعالى في هذه  الآيات الثلاث صفات المتقين من الإيمان بالغيب وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة،  والإيمان بما أنزل الله من كتب، والإيمان بالدار الآخرة، وأخبر عنهم بأنهم  لذلك هم على أتم هداية من ربهم، وأنهم هم الفائزون في الدنيا بالطهر  والطمأنينة وفي الآخرة بدخول الجنة بعد النجاة من النار].                                                                

 هداية الآيات                                                                                              


                             قال المؤلف غفر الله له: [ من هداية الآيات: دعوة المؤمنين  وترغيبهم في الاتصاف بصفات أهل الهداية والفلاح ليسلكوا سلوكهم فيهتدوا  ويفلحوا في دنياهم وأخراهم]. والله تعالى أسأل أن يشرح صدورنا ويفقهنا في  ديننا، ويتقبل منا إنه سميع عليم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (2) 
الحلقة (9)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (10)
من مظاهر البلاغة العربية أن يشتمل الخطاب على ضرب الأمثلة، لما فيها من  بيان وتوضيح، ولفت للانتباه والتفكير، ولهذا اشتمل القرآن على الكثير من  الأمثلة، وحين استنكر الكفار بعض أمثلة القرآن، أجاب سبحانه بأنه لا يستحيي  من ضرب الأمثلة ولو بشيء صغير كالبعوضة فما فوقها، فمن كان مؤمناً فسيعلم  أنه مثال حق، وأما الكافر فسيرده ويكفر به.  


**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإنا مع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله تعالى  على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها  والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.وقراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا  مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ  مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي  بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا  أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ  [البقرة:26-27] أعاذنا الله وإياكم من الخسران. ‏                              

** الإيمان والعمل الصالح يوصلان إلى الجنة                                                                                             * *

                             معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! في  الآيات السابقة وهي قول ربنا تعالى:  وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقًا قَالُوا  هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأُتُوا بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا وَلَهُمْ  فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:25]. أعيد  إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات أن الجنة بما فيها من ذلك النعيم المقيم  إنما تورث بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال، فمن آمن وعمل صالحاً فقد اتقى سخط الله  وعقابه، وبذلك أصبح من ورثة دار النعيم، إذ جاء التصريح الواضح بأن الجنة  تورث، وأن سبب إرثها هو التقوى، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى من سورة مريم:   تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا   [مريم:63].إذاً: عرفنا الإيمان وهو التصديق الحق المشتمل على التصديق  بوجود الله تعالى، وعلمه، وقدرته، ورحمته، وحكمته، كما هو التصديق بكتبه،  ورسله، وبلقائه يوم القيامة، وما يوجد في ذلك اليوم من الحساب والجزاء  بالنعيم المقيم أو بالعذاب الأليم.وهذا الإيمان عرفتم وأيقنتم أنه بمثابة  الطاقة الدافعة، فإذا قوي دفع عبد الله أو أمة الله على أن يتقحم أصعب  المشاق وأشدها، فمن ذلك أنه يجوع ولا يسرق، ويعيش أربعين سنة على العزوبية  ولا يفكر أبداً في أن يقدم على الفجور فيزني، والعياذ بالله.وهذا الإيمان  يحمل صاحبه على أن يهاجر في الله وفي سبيل الله، ويترك أهله وماله وولده،  ويصبح غريباً في بلد ما؛ كما حصل لأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وهذا  الإيمان الذي يحمل صاحبه على ألا ينطق بسوء أو ينظر إلى محرم .. هذا  الإيمان هو الذي يثمر العمل الصالح.                                                                


** العمل الصالح هو ما شرعه الله ورسوله                                                                                             * *

                             الذي أحببت أن أعيد ذكره إليكم هو أن العمل الصالح هو ما  شرعه الله لنا من أقوال وأعمال، فما لم يشرعه الله ويقننه ويأمر بالعمل به  لن يكون عملاً صالحاً، والذي لم يشرعه الله في كتابه القرآن ولا على لسان  النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لن يكون عملاً صالحاً.وعندما نعلم أنه مشروع  مبين في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب أن نراعي في أدائه..  في فعله: أولاً: الإخلاص فيه لله، فلا نلتفت بقلوبنا ولا بوجوهنا إلى غير  الله ونحن نؤدي ذلك العمل؛ لأن العمل إذا خالطه الشرك والالتفات إلى غير  الله فيه بطل مفعوله، لا ينتج الطاقة المطلوبة منه.ثانياً: ينبغي أن نفعله  .. أن نؤديه .. أن نقوم به على النحو الذي بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فلا زيادة ولا نقص، ولا تقديم ولا تأخير، فإن زدنا أو نقصنا، أو  قدمنا أو أخرنا بطل مفعوله.ومن الأمثلة القريبة التي لا ينكرها أي عاقل أن  صلاة المغرب شرعت ثلاث ركعات، فمن زاد فيها ركعة تقرباً إلى الله ورغبة في  الأجر بطلت عليه، ولم يستفد منها.وكذلك صلاة الظهر شرعت أربع ركعات فلو  أراد أن ينقص منها ركعة بل سجدة بإجماع أهل العلم أن صلاته باطلة فليعدها،  لم؟ لأنها لا تولد الطاقة. تفهمون الطاقة، أتعرفونها في الكهرباء؟ نور أو  لا؟ هذه الكهرباء من يولدها؟ أليست المكائن! فأنت لما تقول: الله أكبر  مستقبلاً القبلة متطهراً، وتدخل في هذه المناجاة، هذه عملية -والله- لأشد  إنتاجاً من طاقة الحديد، ولكن إذا اختلت بطل مفعولها كمكائن توليد الكهرباء  إذا اختلت هل تولد .. تنتج الكهرباء؟ بالإجماع لا، أليس كذلك؟ومن شك أو ما  عرف كم وكم وكم من مصلٍ يخرج من المسجد ليعصي الله ورسوله، فما السر؟  دلوني، هل هو كافر؟ لا والله، لم إذاً؟ لأن الصلاة ما أداها أداءً صحيحاً،  وما ولَّدت له النور الذي به يعرف الحق والباطل والخير والشر، والطيب  والخبيث، والمعصية والطاعة، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:  وَأَقِمِ  الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] لو قلت: لم يا ألله؟ كان الجواب:  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]. وهنا  يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من لم تنهه صلاته عن الفحشاء والمنكر  فلا صلاة له ) يخبر بالواقع، والواقع أن الصلاة شرعت لتمنع عبد الله من  غشيان الذنوب وارتكاب الآثام، فلما ما فعلت ما السر؟ إذاً ما صحت، سببها ما  أخلص فيها، وما أداها خاشعاً، وما أدى أركانها، أنقص ونقص، وحصل الذي  حصل.إذاً: لا بد للعمل الصالح أن يكون مما شرع الله ورسوله، فكل بدعة على  الإطلاق اضرب بها عرض الحائط، ولا تضيع وقتك ولا قدرتك وطاقتك فيها، فإنها  -والله- ما تولد لك نوراً ولا حسنة.والعامل بالبدعة كالذي يأكل التراب  والحصى ليشبع أو ليسمن وليحفظ قوته، مستحيل. ومن هنا يقول الرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) بمعنى: مردود،  مصدر أريد به اسم المفعول: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا ) ما وقعنا عليه  فهو مردود، أي: لا يولد الطاقة والحسنة. ويقول: ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور،  فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة )، وقد أحببت أن أذكركم لأننا -لضيق  الوقت بالأمس- ما تعرضنا للعمل الصالح.ولو يجتمع العلماء كلهم على إيجاد  كلمة يضعونها للمسلمين إذا قالها المؤمن أنتجت له الحسنة والله ما قدروا  ولا استطاعوا. كلمة فقط، أما عمل يقوم به المرء الساعة والساعتين فذلك  مستحيل أن يوجد، ومن يوجده غير الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: ما هو  العمل الصالح؟  وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [البقرة:25] ما هذه الصالحات التي يبشر صاحبها بالنعيم المقيم في دار  السلام؟إنها عبادات قننها الله، مركبة تركيب الكيماويات، ويضرها الزيادة  والنقصان، والتقديم والتأخير، وإذا كان لها وقت لو أديتها في غيره ما نفعت،  ولو عين لها الشارع مكاناً فأديتها في غيره -والله- ما نفعت، ما معنى ما  نفعت؟ ما ولدت الحسنة، إذ الجنة يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لا يدخلها  إلا ذو النفس الزكية، ما معنى الزكية؟ الطيبة الطاهرة، والنفس تزكو بماذا؟  باللبن والحليب؟ بالماء والصابون؟!ما هي أدوات التزكية للنفس البشرية؟إنها  هذه العبادات التي شرعها رب الأرض والسماوات لعباده المؤمنين والمؤمنات من  أجل تزكية نفوسهم حتى يقبلهم في جواره في الملكوت الأعلى. هل فيكم من يشك؟  ما هو القضاء لله في هذه القضية؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. هذا حكم الله.                                                                                           

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

         نعود إلى آياتنا المباركات التي بين أيدينا، فهيا نتعلم كلام  الله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً  فَمَا فَوْقَهَا  [البقرة:26] خبر هذا، ونِعْمَ الخبر. اسمع هذا الخبر  العظيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا  بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا  [البقرة:26]. قرئ: (يستحي) و(يستحيي) بياءين  وبياء واحدة وهي لغة بني تميم، فيجوز أن تقرأ: (إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب  مثلاً)، أو تقرأ:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا   [البقرة:26].  


**الحياء كله خير                                                                                             * *

                             الحياء خلق من أسمى الأخلاق وأشرفها، ومن فقده مات، ( الحياء  كله خير )، والحياء من الإيمان، من فقده عربد، وتفحش، وتلطخ، وأصبح أخس  الخلق.مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برجلين من أهل المدينة في أزقة المدينة  الضيقة وهو يعظ أخاه في الحياء: لا تستحي، أنت امرأة، ضاعت حقوقك، قال: (  دعه؛ فإن الحياء من الإيمان )، تريد أن تمسح الإيمان من قلبه؟! دعه في  حيائه.وأعظم ما يكون الحياء تأثيراً في المرأة، فإذا فقدت المرأة الحياء  انمسخت، ولم يبق فيها ما يصلح، ولكن الأساتذة والدكاترة وعلماء الدنيا  يشجعونها على قلة الحياء: اكشفي وجهك .. شمري عن ساعديك .. افعلي .. زاحمي.  موجود هذا أو لا؟ نعم، في العالم بأسره.يقول الحكماء: أجمل ما في الرجل  الشجاعة. لا سواد العين، ولا القد، ولا الأنف. فأجمل ما في الذكر الشجاعة،  وأجمل ما في المرأة الحياء، فإن كانت وقحة معربدة -والله- ولو كانت أجمل  نساء العالم فإن المؤمن لا يحبها، ولا يرغب فيها.فلهذا أقول دائماً  للمؤمنات لما تقول: الشعر في حاجبي، الشعر في كذا، أُلون شعري أصفر ..  أبيض. أقول: يا هذه! إذا كان زوجكِ مؤمناً؛ براً؛ تقياً فإنه لا ينظر إلى  جمال وجهك، ولكن ينظر إلى جمال نفسكِ، وإن كان مادياً هابطاً -والله- ما  تسدين حاجته، اصبغي بالأصفر يحب الأبيض، بيضي يحب الأسود، جملي وجهكِ يحب  كذا، وما ينفع! إذاً: اصبري فأنت مؤمنة، ولا تغيري شعرك أبداً، ولا تكوني  كعواهر ألمانيا كل يوم تصبغ شعرها، والمؤمنة إذا جاء الشيب، وابيض شعرها  ينبغي أن تصبغه بالحناء والكتم، أما أن تشاهد عاهرة في التلفاز ترقص وشعرها  أصفر أو أبيض فتحاول أن تكون مثلها، هي مثلها، ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم  ).ولو تجتمع البشرية بفلاسفتها وعلمائها وحكمائها على أن ينقضوا هذه الكلمة  المحمدية -والله- ما قدروا، وأنى لهم ذلك، فأين علماء النفس؟ ( من تشبه  بقوم فهو منهم ) وإذا أرادت المرأة أن تتشبه بهؤلاء العواهر في الفيديو  والتلفاز فلا تزال تتشبه حتى تكون مثلهن، وهذه سنة الله؛ من أراد أن يتشبه  بماجن أو فاسد، وأخذ يتشبه بمشيته، ومنطقه، ولباسه لم يلبث أن يكون هو، ومن  أراد أن يتشبه بـابن أبي طالب في شجاعته، وعلمه، وبطولته لا يزال يتشبه به  حتى كأنه علي بن أبي طالب . ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ). وكلمة (تشبه)  بمعنى تعمد ذلك وطلبه وحاول الوصول إليه، فلا بد من هذه الصيغة: ( من تشبه  ).إذاً: الحياء كله خير، إلا أن الحياء لا يحملك على ألا تسأل أهل العلم  وتتعلم، ولهذا يقولون: (لا ينال العلم مستح ولا متكبر). وهذه كلمة قالها  أهل العلم وهي حكمة: (لا ينال العلم مستح ولا مستكبر) فالمستحي إذا لم يسأل  فكيف يعرف! لا بد وأن يسأل: كيف أستنجي؟ كيف الغسل؟ كيف كذا، لا بد حتى  يتعلم، والمتكبر هو الذي لا يريد أن يذل ويهون أمام المعلم ويسأله وهذا  -والله- ما يتعلم، يتعلم في المنام! ألا إن ( الحياء كله خير ).                                                                

** حياء الله ليس كحياء المخلوقات                                                                                             * *

                             هذا الله جل جلاله ذو الجلال والكمال يستحي، وإياك أن تؤول  الاستحياء أو الحياء بشيء فلسفي كاذب باطل، فحياء الله ليس كحياء  المخلوقات؛ لأن يد الله ليست كيد المخلوقات؛ ولأن ذات الله ليست كذات  المخلوقات. إذاً آمن بأن الله يستحي، ولكن لا تفهم وتقس حياء الله على حياء  المخلوقات.وفي الحديث الشريف يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله حيي كريم  يستحي أن يرفع إليه عبده يديه أو كفيه فيردهما صفراً ). حيي، اسأل أهل  الحياء لا يحرمونك، ولا يستطيعون، فالحياء خلق عظيم يمنعهم من أن يبخلوا أو  يضنوا بشيء في أيديهم.والحياء يمنع صاحبه أن يتبجح أو يقول الباطل وينطق  بالبذاء، فلا يقدر أبداً.إذاً: حياء الله يستحيل أن يكون كحياء عباده للفرق  بين الخالق والمخلوق، فهل ذات الله كذوات المخلوقات؟ مستحيل، كيف وهو خالق  الذوات! فحياؤه يتفق مع ذاته ومع صفاته، ولما نقول: لله تعالى يدان:   وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ  [المائدة:64]، (بَلْ يَدَاهُ)  تثنية يد، فلا تقل: لا لا، يد الله بمعنى قدرته فقط، أنت تكذب على الله؟  الله يقول: يداه، والرسول يقول كذلك، وأنت تقول: لا .. لا، ما قصد ذلك،  لأنك توهمت أن يد الله كيد المخلوقات، إيه! هذا جهل عظيم، وضلال لا حد له،  فالله ليس كمثله شيء، إذ كل شيء هو خالقه، فكيف يكون مثله؟! مستحيل.فآمن  بصفات الله، واقرأها وارفع صوتك، ولا تخف، ولا ترتعد: ( إن الله حيي كريم،  يستحي أن يرفع إليه عبده كفيه) سائلاً ضارعاً: يا رب! يا رب! ( ويردهما  صفراً ) خاليتين.ولهذا ما من مؤمن يرفع كفيه إلى الله ضارعاً، سائلاً إلا  أجابه ما لم يكن هناك موانع، فلا تسأل الله وأنت مملوء بالحرام فالمال في  جيبك من حرام، أو خاتم الذهب في يديك وأنت تتحداه، فهذه الشروط لا بد منها،  ولا تسأله وأنت غير موقن بالإجابة، ولا تسأله وأنت غافل ولاهٍ ساه، فمن  توفرت له شروط القبول لن يرده الله تعالى، وهو بين واحدة من ثلاث: إن كان  ما طلبه وسأله صالحاً له لا يضره؛ نافعاً له أعطاه، وإن كان الذي سأله لا  ينفعه أيعطيه ويغشه؟! تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.وعلى سبيل المثال:  شخص أراد أن يخطب فتاة، وظل يسأل الله طول الليل: يا رب زوجنيها، يا رب  أعطنيها، يا رب يسرها لي. والله يعلم أنه لو تزوجها لفضحته، ولفعلت فيه  الأعاجيب، فهل يغشه سيده ومولاه؟ والله لا يصح هذا. فتقف العقبات والحوائل:  اذهب، لا نزوجك يا صعلوك. فلا يصل إليها. عرفتم؟ إذاً ماذا يُصنع بدعائه؟  يعوض واحدة من اثنتين: إما يدفع عنه من البلاء مقابل دعائه، وإما يرفع  درجات في دار السلام ما كان ليصل إليها إلا بهذا الدعاء، وفي هذا يقول  تعالى:  وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ  [غافر:60] يكذبكم؟  أعوذ بالله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً  ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ   [غافر:60] أعطكم طلبكم.   


**الحكمة من ضرب الأمثال في القرآن                                                                                             * *

                             قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ  مَثَلًا مَا  [البقرة:26] شيئاً من الأمثال  بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا   [البقرة:26] ودون البعوضة، لم هذا؟ لما تقدم المثلان الماء والنار قال  المنافقون مع شياطينهم من اليهود: انظروا، انظروا، كيف هذا الكلام؟ هذا ما  هو كلام الله، الله أجل من أن يضرب الأمثال، وأضافوا إلى ذلك أن الله قال:   مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ  الْعَنكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ  الْعَنْكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ  [العنكبوت:41]، وقال تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا  لَهُ وَإِنْ يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا لا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ  ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ  [الحج:73]، قالوا: هذا ما فيه بلاغة،  ولا فصاحة، ولا.. هذا ليس كلام الله حتى يشيعوا التكذيب بين الناس، فأفحمهم  الله، وقطع دابرهم، وقال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ  مَثَلًا مَا  [البقرة:26] أصغر مثل كبيضة نملة، أقل من البعوضة، وكلام  العرب الفصيح البليغ البيان، فيه من هذه الأمثلة المئات.والشاهد عندنا: في  هذا رد على مزاعم المبطلين من المنافقين وإخوانهم من اليهود، فإنه لما ضرب  الله لهم مثلين احتاروا فجن جنونهم وتاهوا، وأصبحوا يكذبون ويقولون، فقال  تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا   [البقرة:26] لأن ضرب الأمثال من أجل تقريب المعاني للأذهان، وضرب المثل  معناه إيجاد صورة تشابه من أجل أن يفهم السامع معنى مراد الله وكلامه، ولغة  العرب مليئة بهذا، فلا عجب ولا غرابة، ولكن المنافقين مرضى، واليهود  المتفقين معهم هذا شأنهم يشيعون الشائعات والأباطيل، فيبطلها الله ويجتثها،  وينتزعها من أذهانهم.   

** موقف الناس من أمثال القرآن                                                                                             * *

                             الآن من يرفع صوته؟  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ  يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا  [البقرة:26] أي: في الصغر  كبيضة النملة.الناس أمام الأمثلة التي يضربها الله في كتابه الكريم صنفان:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:26] وعرفوا وأيقنوا، آمنوا إيماناً  أصبح وصفاً لازماً لهم، وليس إيمان المنافقين،  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:26] بحق وصدق،  فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ   [البقرة:26] أي: هذا المثل الذي نزل به كتاب الله حق ثابت وجوباً يستحيل أن  يتخلف من الله عز وجل، فيؤمنون، ويزدادون إيماناً ويقيناً. وَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:26] سواء كانوا يهوداً أو عرباً أو نصارى،  كفروا بآيات الله .. برسوله .. بلقاء الله  فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ  اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا  [البقرة:26] يقولون باستهزاء، وسخرية، وتهكم في  بيوتهم .. في مجتمعاتهم، أمام المؤمنين الضعاف حتى يؤذوهم، أما لو قالوا  أمام عمر لفقأ أعينهم، لكن في خلواتهم مع شياطينهم:  مَاذَا أَرَادَ  اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا  [البقرة:26].قال تعالى مبيناً مراده:  يُضِلُّ  بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26]، المثل كالمطر، فهذا  ينبت له الزرع والشجر والزيتون، وهذا يخرب بيته، ويعطل طريقه، فالله يضرب  المثل:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:26] فيزداد إيمانهم ويقينهم، وتقوى معارفهم وتكثر.   وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا  مَثَلًا  [البقرة:26]؛ لأن المثل كان فيهم ومضروباً لهم؛ ليتقيهم المؤمنون،  وليعرفوا واقعهم الهابط السافل. مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا   [البقرة:26]، قال تعالى: الجواب عند الله:  يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا   [البقرة:26] من الناس  وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26].نعم، أصحاب  القلوب الصافية، والنفوس الطاهرة كلما تنزل آية يرتفع منسوب إيمانهم،  وعلومهم،وآدابهم وأخلاقهم، والكافر المنكر المكذب كلما ينزل نور يزيده  ظلمة، فيتألم ويهبط.وهذا تشاهده في الناس في مسائل دنياهم وآخرتهم، أحدهم  كلما ظهر الحق ارتفع إيمانه وفرح، وآخر كلما ظهر الحق انكمش وانكسر.أضرب  لكم مثلاً:أيما حاكم يعلن عن منع بيع الخمر، وعن إغلاق الحانات، وعن تصدير  الخمر وصناعتها، كيف يكون ذلك المجتمع؟ فأما الذين آمنوا فيزدادون إيماناً،  وأما الآخرون: ماذا أراد الحاكم بهذا؟ يريد أن يعطل! يريد أن يوقعنا في  فقر، يريد كذا. ويكربون ويحزنون، والله العظيم؛ لأن القضية قضية حياة وموت،  مؤمن حي، يدرك ويعلم، ويعي ويفهم، وميت هابط، هذا شأنه. فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ   [البقرة:26] ويسلمون،  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا  أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26] يضرب  المثل ليضل به كثير من الناس، ويهتدي به كثير من الناس؛ لأن الله حكيم،  وكتابه حكيم، وتصرفاته كلها حكيمة، فلا يضرب المثال لا لشيء، بل لابد  لتحقيق شيء، فالمؤمنون يزيدهم إيماناً، ويقيناً، وبصيرة، ونشاطاً،  وانطلاقاً، وعملاً، والكافرون يهبطون به أيضاً هبوطاً عجباً، فاسمع:  المؤمنون يقولون:  آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا  [آل عمران:7]،  والآخرون يستهزئون ويسخرون:  مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا   [البقرة:26].                                                                


** سوء عاقبة الفاسقين                                                                                             * *

                             قال تعالى:  يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26] أو لا؟  وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26]،  وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا  الْفَاسِقِينَ  [البقرة:26]، أما المستقيمون، السالكون لمنهج الله،  الضاربون في طريق الله المستقيم فحاشاهم أن يضلوا به أبداً، وإنما يضل  ويخرج عن الطريق ويتهاوى ويسقط من هو؟ الفاسق.وكلمة (الفاسقين) دائماً  نقول: هم المتوغلون في الفسق، فلهذا لو أن شخصاً شرب خمراً لا نقول: هذا  الفاسق، إلا إذا شربها وأعادها وكررها، وانمحى الحياء من وجهه وتركه فهذا  (الفاسق). أما من ارتكب المعصية لا تقول فيه: الفاسق، بل تقول: فاسق، أما  ذاك الذي ضرب في هذا الطريق، وتوغل في هذه المعاصي فأصبح (الفاسق)، (أل)  لكمال الوصف وقوته، ولا يجوز أن تقول في المؤمن: فلان الفاسق، بل تقول:  فلان فاسق. لكن إذا انغمس في كل معصية، وارتكب كل كبيرة، تقول فيه: الفاسق  فلان بن فلان. وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ  [البقرة:26]، ما  معنى (الفاسقين) يا شيخ؟هذا مأخوذ من فسقت الرطبة إذا خرجت من قشرتها،  أحياناً لما ينزل المطر تخرج الرطبة من القشرة.ومأخوذ أيضاً: من فسقت  الفأرة إذا خرجت من جحرها، فلهذا تسمى بـ(الفويسقة). ما هي فاسقة كبيرة، بل  فويسقة، وهي الفأرة التي تخرج من جحرها لتفسد علينا طعامنا أو سمننا.إذاً:  هذا طريق الله الذي يسلكه أولياؤه ليصلوا به إلى رضاه، وإلى جواره، ومن  خرج عنه فسق، فهو فاسق.إذاً: الفاسق هو الذي يترك الواجبات، ويرتكب  المنهيات المحرمات.ألم تذكروا أنا نقول: إن الطريق هو عبارة عن فعل واجب  وترك محرم، فافعل واجباً واترك محرماً، وامشِ إلى ساعة الوفاة، وأنت واصل  إلى باب دار السلام، فمن ترك الواجبات وارتكب المحرمات فسق أو لا؟ خرج عن  الطريق أو لا؟ كما تفسق الفأرة، وكما تخرج الرطبة، لكن إن تاب وعاد فهذا  أمر طبيعي، لكن إذا فسق وواصل الفسق أصبح (الفاسق)، وهذا الفاسق يضله الله  بهذا المثل، فيضل به الفاسقين، ويزدادون حيرة، وقلقاً، وعناداً، ومكابرة،  وتكذيباً لله ولرسوله، وبعداً عن المؤمنين. انظر: كيف خرج؟  وَمَا يُضِلُّ  بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ  [البقرة:26].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات!  تعرفون الفسق أو لا؟ فتاة مؤمنة كانت متحجبة، فقيل لها: ما هذا الحجاب،  انزعيه عن وجهك، أظهري جمالك، لهذا خلقه الله. فنزعت الحجاب عن وجهها فسقت  أو لا؟ فسقت كما تفسق الرطبة والفأرة.إذاً: من هم الذين يصابون بالضلال،  ويزدادون ضلالاً إذا نزلت آية تحمل مثلاً؟ هم الكافرون .. الفاسقون.                                                                                           

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

         قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مِيثَاقِهِ  [البقرة:27] هذه صفة ثانية: الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد  توثيقه وتأكيده.                              

** أخذ الميثاق من ذرية آدم                                                                                             * *

                             عرفتم أنه ما من عبد أو أمة يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله،  وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله إلا قد أعطى بذلك عهداً وميثاقاً لله أن يحيا  ويعيش حتى الموت على طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، فما دام يقول: أنا أشهد أن لا  يعبد إلا لله وما يعبده، أو يعبده ويعبد معه غيره، فهذا نقض عهده أو لا؟ هو  يقول: لا إله إلا الله، وإذا به يعترف بآلهة أخرى، هذا نقض قوله، ولهذا  قال تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي  وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  متى؟  إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   [المائدة:7]، فمن قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله أعطى  العهد والميثاق، وينبغي أن يغتسل من جنابته، وأن يناجي ربه، ويستجيب لأمره  ونهيه.ثم هناك عهد وميثاق أخذ علينا ونحن في ظهر أبينا آدم، واقرءوا لذلك  قوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ  قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا  عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ   *  أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا  مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا  فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ  [الأعراف:172-173].في أرض عرفات كان الوالد هناك  عليه السلام، عرفتم عرفات أو لا؟ تعارف فيها الزوج وزوجه، حيث نزلا من  الملكوت الأعلى، حواء نزلت في مكان ما ندري أين هو، وآدم كذلك، واجتمعا  بتدبير الله في عرفة وتعارفا، وهل النزول من السماء سهل؟ثم مسح الله ظهر  آدم واستخرج منه ذريته كلهم، ما تعجب! الآن يقول العلماء: لو جمعنا  الحيوانات المنوية كلها والله ما تملأ كأساً ولا فنجاناً، فهذا الطب الجديد  يقول: لو جمعنا الحيوانات المنوية التي في المني ومنها يتكون الإنسان لو  جمعناها ما تملأ كأساً. آمنا بالله، ونحن عرفنا هذا قبل أن يعرفوا، فإن  الله مسح ظهر آدم واستخرج ذريته، واستنطقهم فنطقوا، واستشهدهم فشهدوا، وأخذ  عليهم العهد والميثاق. فكل كافر نقض عهد الله وميثاقه، وكل مشرك نقض عهده  مع الله وميثاقه.أعيد الآية:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ  أي: اذكر إذ أخذ ربك:   مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى  أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ   *  أَوْ  تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً  مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ   [الأعراف:172-173]، حجج باطلة.إذاً: هذا عهد أيضاً.  


**أخذ العهود والمواثيق من المنافقين وأهل الكتاب                                                                                             * *

                             هناك عهد آخر، فالمؤمنون من المنافقين أما أعلنوا عن  إيمانهم؟! أما كان ابن أبي يقول: أشهد إنك لرسول الله، فأعطى العهد، كيف  ينقضه.ثم أيضاً بالنسبة إلى اليهود والنصارى .. إلى أهل الكتاب بالذات،  أخذت عليهم العهود والمواثيق: إذا ظهر نبي آخر الزمان آمنوا به كلكم وامشوا  وراءه، نقضوا هذا أو لا؟ وأعلنوا الحرب عليه، والذي حملهم وقواهم وشجعهم  على هذا فسقهم، فالعلة هي الفسق.اذهب إلى شخص ما توغل في الجرائم والفسق  والفجور، واعرض عليه معصية يتمعر وجهه، يقول: لا، أنا أتحداك؟ فالذي ما  توغل في الشر والفساد وإن عصى أو فسق يوماً تعرض عليه ما يقبل، فيه النور  والإيمان، لكن الذي أصبح عربيداً فاسقاً ما ترك جريمة إلا غشيها، أيتردد  إذا قلت له: من فضلك لا تشرب هذا الكأس؟ مستحيل.                                                                

** موقف الجن من القرآن                                                                                             * *

                             عجب هذا القرآن! القرآن عجب أو لا؟سبقنا إخواننا الجن وعرفوا  هذه الحقيقة وجهلناها، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ  أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  ماذا؟   قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  [الجن:1]، ونحن ما عرفناه عجب، عجب:  يَهْدِي إِلَى  الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ  [الجن:2] رضي الله عنهم، هؤلاء صحابة الرسول من  الجن، فقط وجدوه يصلي في بطن نخلة، بل في مكة والطائف، وهم تائهون، وجدوا  الصفوف والرسول يقرأ فأصغوا واستمعوا، وعادوا رسلاً إلى قومهم:  قَالُوا  يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ  يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   [الأحقاف:30-31]، ومن سجل لنا هذا الكلام؟ الله، والرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ما سمع، وأصحابه في الصلاة ما عرفوا، لكن إخواننا نزلوا. الشاهد عندنا  في أنهم عادوا إلى قومهم منذرين.                                                                


** سعي الأعداء لتفسيق الأمة                                                                                             * *

                             قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ  [البقرة:27] وهم الفاسقون، بدأ أولاً بالفسق:  وَمَا  يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ  [البقرة:26-27].ثانياً:  وَيَقْطَعُونَ  مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ  [البقرة:27]، أرأيتم ما ينتج عن  الفسق؟ نحن -يا شيخ- ما نعرف هذا.أما محتالو النصارى والماسونية واليهود  فوالله إنهم ليعرفون أكثر من شيخكم، فلهذا يبدءون بتفسيق الأمة وتفجيرها  بأنواع الفسق .. بكل وسيلة. المهم أن هذا الشعب أو أصحاب هذا الإقليم  يفسقون، وإذا فسقوا فهنيئاً لهم.أو ما فهمتم، أعيد القول:خصومنا من اليهود  والنصارى عرفوا هذا، ودرسوا، وفهموا: أن الشعب أو الأمة إذا أردت أن  تستغلها أو تذلها أو تستعمرها أو تتخذها عمدة لك وسلاحاً يساعدك ففسَّقها.  ما فهمتم هذه؟! هذه سياسة عجب! فسقهم فقط يجرون وراءك كالأغنام، يصبحون  -والله- لكما تسمعون. كيف يفسقونهم؟ بالتدريج، ولو بعد خمسين سنة .. مائتي  سنة، وبالتدريج: احلقوا وجوههم، اكشفوا وجوه نسائهم، أشيعوا بينهم المحرمات  كالربا، ودور البغاء، والخمر وصناعته وإنتاجه، لا تؤاخذوا في القوانين  الحكومية على أنه ترك الصلاة، أو أنه زنى، أو أنه كذا، مهدوا لهم الطريق،  ونسوهم ذكر الله، وأبعدوهم عنه، افتحوا الحانات، افتحوا المراقص والسينمات،  افتحوا كذا، ألهوهم عن ذكر الله، أبعدوهم عن المساجد .. قبحوا لهم سلوك  العلماء، وقولوا: عملاء، وأذناب، وذيول، قولوا كذا ..كذا؛ حتى يفسق الشعب  ويهبط، وحينئذٍ نركب على ظهورهم. هل فهمتم هذه؟ والله لكما قلنا.من أين هذا  الكلام يا شيخ؟ فتح الرحمن؛ رب العالمين، ما نحن مع قول الله تعالى:   وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ   [البقرة:26-27]، لو عرف حكام المسلمين هذا اجتمعوا من الغد على طاعة الله  ورسوله، وكيف نبلغهم بأن خصومكم وأعداءكم يعملون الليل والنهار على تفسيق  شعوبكم؟ أي: بإبعادهم عن ذكر الله وطاعته، والاستقامة على منهجه؛ لأنهم  يريدون استعماركم واستغلالكم، والتحكم فيكم، إذاً: كيف يصلون إلى ذلك؟  بالدماء، ما هو ممكن دائماً، إذاً فسقوهم، فإذا فسق الشعب انتهى.والواقع  شاهد أو لا؟ من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا غرباً واقع شاهد أو أننا نكذب  عليكم؟ عوامل الفسق قائمة أو لا؟ في الصحيفة، في المجلة، في الفيديو، في  توريد الحشيشة، كل هذه المضار ما تشاهدونها؟ آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله.  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ  [البقرة:27]،  ثلاثة مواثيق عرفناها أو لا؟ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ  يُوصَلَ  [البقرة:27]، ما الذي يريد الله أن يوصل وهم قطعوه؟ الإسلام،  الإسلام دين الله منذ آدم إلى يوم القيامة، والخصوم من اليهود والنصارى  يريدون قطعه، نعم، يكيدون للإسلام والمسلمين، يريدون أن يقطعوا دين  الله.وللحديث بقية، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (3) 
الحلقة (10)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (100) 

                  إن أعز شيئين على المرء في الحياة الدنيا نفسه وماله، وقد بين الله عز  وجل ما يلزم المؤمن الصادق من حق في هذه النفس وهذا المال، فبين سبحانه ما  يلزم المؤمن من النفقة على الوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وأبناء  السبيل، ويدخل في ذلك كل أنواع الخير والمنفعة، ثم بين سبحانه ما يلزم  المؤمن من تقديم نفسه لله، مجاهداً في سبيله، رافعاً لراية دينه، وأن في  ذلك الخير الكثير وإن بدا في ظاهره أنه شر وضر.  


**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين ...)               * * 

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله القرآن العظيم، رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، والحمد لله فقد فزنا بهذا  المطلوب.والآيتا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (4) 
الحلقة (11)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (101) 

                  بعد أن استتب الأمر للمؤمنين في المدينة وأمنوا على أنفسهم من أذى  الكفار كتب الله عليهم القتال في سبيله سبحانه، فأرسل النبي سرية بقيادة  عبد الله بن جحش للاطلاع على أحوال المشركين، فرأى المسلمون عيراً لقريش  وكان النبي لم يأمرهم بقتال؛ لأنهم كانوا في شهر من الأشهر الحرم، فقدر  الله عز وجل أن يحصل بين الطرفين قتال، فأنكر كفار قريش ذلك من النبي  والمؤمنين، فأنزل الله عز وجل عذره للمؤمنين مبيناً أن ما يفعله الكفار من  كفر وصد للمؤمنين وإيذاء لهم أشد من إراقة الدماء في الأشهر الحرم، وأنزل  سبحانه بشارته لأفراد السرية المؤمنة وبيان معذرته لهم وتجاوزه عنهم  فعلتهم.                   


تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك. والآيات التي ندرسها بإذن الله هي قوله تعالى:   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ  كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ  مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ  هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:217-218]، هاتان آيتان من كتاب  الله عز وجل من سورة البقرة.                             

 سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                              

                              الآية الأولى لها سبب نزلت به، ومعرفة أسباب النزول تعين  على فهم المقصود، يقول تعالى:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ  [البقرة:217] من المسئول؟  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يسألونك يا رسولنا، من السائلون؟ الله أعلم،  وهؤلاء السائلون منهم المنافقون، منهم اليهود، منهم ضعفة الإيمان؛ لأن  حادثة وقعت بلبلت أفكارهم، ما هذه الحادثة؟ لما استقر النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بهذه المدينة وقبل وقعة بدر حين أصبح قادراً على الجهاد بعد نزول آية:   كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا  وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ [البقرة:216]، فبدأ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفذ  مراد الله، فانتخب سرية من سرايا الإسلام على رأسها عبد الله بن جحش رضي  الله عنه، هذا أخو أم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش ، ومعه بعض أفراد، وقال باسم  الله، ابحثوا عن قوافل قريش وتتبعوا تحركاتها، وتعرفوا أحوالها، فذهبوا إلى  بطن نخلة، أو بطن وادي نخل بين الطائف ومكة، فعثروا على عير، والعير:  القافلة من إبل وغيرها تحمل بضائع، وعلى رأسها عمرو بن الحضرمي ، فاشتبكوا  معه، فقتلوا عمرو بن الحضرمي، وأسروا اثنين وأخذوا القافلة، وجاءوا بها إلى  المدينة، متى كانت الوقعة؟ كانت آخر يوم من جمادى الثانية، وآخر يوم من  جمادى ليس من الشهر الحرام، وأول ليلة هي ليلة رجب، وهو من الشهر الحرم، بل  هو أعظم الأشهر الحرم، ما إن سمعت قريش بالحادثة حتى اختنقت وأخذت تصيح:  انظروا إلى محمد يستبيح القتال في الشهر الحرام، أين الدين الذين يدعو  إليه، وأين الإسلام كما يقول، كيف يستبيح القتال في الأشهر الحرم؟ وجاء  الخبر إلى المدينة، وأوقف الرسول الأسرى، ما تصرف فيهم، والغنيمة كذلك،  وأخذ المنافقون واليهود والمرضى في هيجان؛ لأن هذه أول سرية في الإسلام،  وكثرت التساؤلات، وأبواق المجرمين والمنافقين لا تهدأ، فنزلت هذه الآية  فيصلاً: يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ  فِيهِ[البقرة:217]، أي: يسألونك عن القتال في الشهر الحرام؟ فـ(قتال) بدل،  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ[البقرة:217] أي: عن  القتال فيه.                                                               


معنى قوله تعالى: (قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله)                                                                                              

                              قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ  [البقرة:217] إثم كبير، لكن  عبد الله رئيس السرية ما قاتل في رجب، قاتل في آخر يوم من جمادى، وأنتم  تشنعون وتقولون وهو في آخر يوم من جمادى وما هو في رجب، ثم قد نسلم بأنه:   قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ [البقرة:217] ولكن  وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ  أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ [البقرة:217]، تتبجحون في قضية تافهة، وما تم  القتال في الشهر الحرام، لكن نحن نعم نعترف بأن القتال في هذا الشهر الحرام  حرام، لكن أنتم الآن خفتم من هذا الإثم، وهو إثم عظيم، ولكن تعالوا ندلكم  على ذنوبكم:أولاً: صد عن سبيل الله، وصرف للناس عن الإسلام بالقتال  وبالدعاية وبكل وسيلة، هذا الصد هل هو حلال؟ أي إثم أعظم من هذا؟  وَكُفْرٌ  بِهِ [البقرة:217] أي: بالله، والشرك به، هل هذا أيضاً شيء قليل؟  وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:217] أي: والصد عن المسجد الحرام ومنع  المسلمين من دخوله، أهذا أيضاً لا بأس؟ هو أعظم ذنب. وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ  مِنْهُ [البقرة:217] أي: من المسجد الحرام بطرد المؤمنين حتى هاجروا، هذا  أكبر عند الله من كون القتال وقع خطأ في آخر يوم. وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ  مِنَ الْقَتْلِ [البقرة:217]، فتنة المؤمنين حتى يخرجوا من دينهم بالضرب  والإحراق بالنار أكبر، هل عرفتم الآن المعنى؟ اسمع الآية:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ  وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ  أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ [البقرة:217] فأسكتهم.                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ...)                                                                                              

                             ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ   [البقرة:217] لن يفرغوا أبداً من قتالكم ولن ينتهوا  حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ  عَنْ دِينِكُمْ  [البقرة:217] حسبما يرون وما يزعمون، وهذا كشف عن نيات  الكفار، وما يدور في خلدهم، وما هم عليه إلى اليوم. وَلا يَزَالُونَ  يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  [البقرة:217] لعلة ماذا؟  حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ  دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا  [البقرة:217]، وهذه الجملة تبشرنا بخير، أنهم  لا يستطيعون، فقوله تعالى:  إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا  [البقرة:217] معناه: لا  يستطيعون، لكن تصوراتهم ..فهومهم.. أعمالهم.. تدبيرهم كله على أن لا يبقى  إسلام  وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ  دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا  [البقرة:217].   


 معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة ...)                                                                                              

                              ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ  [البقرة:217]، وفي قراءة  سبعية: (ومن يرتدّ) بدون فك،  مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ  [البقرة:217] أي:  الإسلام  فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  [البقرة:217] أي: لم يتب ولم يرجع؛   فَأُوْلَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:217]،  حتى لا يفكر مؤمن في أن يرتد، لا لدنيا ولا لغيرها؛ لأنه هبوط لا حد له،  فانتبهوا. وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ  كَافِرٌ  [البقرة:217]، أما إن ارتد وتاب ومات على الإسلام فقد نجا، لكن   فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  [البقرة:217].                                                                

 حكم العمل الصالح قبل الردة إذا تاب المرتد                                                                                              

                              هنا مسألة فقهية: هل العبد إذا ارتد عن الإسلام ولم يمضِ  عليه زمان طويل أو قصير حتى تاب، هل أعماله الصالحة التي عملها من الحج  والعمرة والصالحات والجهاد تعود له أو يحرمها ويستأنف العمل من جديد؟أعيد  القضية: فلان ارتد بعدما عاش عشرين سنة في الإسلام، أصبحت البرنيطة على  رأسه والصليب في عنقه، قضى فترة من الزمان تطول أو تقصر ثم تراجع، وندم  وعاد إلى الإسلام، هل أعماله الصالحة التي عملها أيام إسلامه تمسح وتنسخ  وتحبط بكفره أو لا؟ الجمهور وأكثرية الأئمة على أن أعماله الصالحة لا تعود  إليه، إلا الشافعي فإنه يقول: تعود إليه.الجمهور احتجوا بقول الله تعالى:   لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:65]، والشافعي رحمه الله قال: هذا اللفظ عام، نقيده  بقوله:  فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  [البقرة:217].ونتيجة هذا أن هذا الذي كان  قد حج واعتمر وارتد ثم عاد هل يجب عليه الحج مرة ثانية أو يعتبر حجه الأول  عملاً صالحاً له؟ الجمهور يرون أن عليه أن يعيد الحج؛ لأن الشرك محبط  للعمل مبطل، ما بقي له شيء. ورأي الجمهور أصوب، لقوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ  أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ  لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:65]،  وبالإجماع أن الشرك مبطل للأعمال محبط لها.يبقى إذا عاد إلى الإسلام، هل  أعماله الأولى ترد له ويثاب عليها وقد محاها بكفره؟ الصواب: أنها لا تعود،  يستأنف العمل من جديد، فيحج، ويعتمر.                                                                

 حكم استتابة المرتد                                                                                              

                              وسؤال ثان في هذه القضية: هل المرتد يقتل فوراً أو يستتاب؟  هل من ارتد يستتاب ثلاثة أيام أو على الفور يساق إلى المشنقة؟ الجواب:  يستتاب ثلاثة أيام، ففي الهيئة، أو في مركز الشرطة يعرضون عليه التوبة:  تتوب أو لا؟ أتوا بالماء فقالوا: توضأ وصلّ. فقال: ما أنا بمصل، لن أزكي،  وهكذا إلى اليوم الثالث، يقولون: ستتوضأ وتصلي أو لا؟ فإذا بقي على المغرب  قدر ما يتوضأ ويصلي يقال له: صل. فإن قال: لا ضرب رأسه، ومات كافراً إلى  جهنم، ارتد ومات كافراً، فإن هو رجع وقال: أتوب إلى الله وصلى ردوه إلى  أهله.                                                                


 حكم قتل المرأة المرتدة                                                                                              

                              وهنا سؤال آخر: هل المرأة تقتل بالردة أو لا؟الجمهور على  أنها لا تقتل بالردة، تسجن وتعزر حتى تتوب، لِم؟ قالوا: لأن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في قتاله ما قتل النساء ولا الأطفال، وحرم قتل النساء والأطفال  في الحرب، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقتل امرأة إلا إذا حملت السلاح ودخلت المعركة،  فهذه مقاتلة، والأطفال كذلك.قالوا: إذاً: وهنا المرأة لِم تقتل؟ ما دام  الرسول قد عفا عن قتلها وهي كافرة إذاً: يعفى عنها الآن وهي كافرة، لكن لا  بد من تعزير، إن كانت متزوجة يفسخ نكاحها على الفور، فهي حرام لا تحل له.                                                                

 حكم استتابة المرتد بسبِّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                              

                              وهل هناك من يقتل إذا ارتد دون استتابة؟ مالك يقول: نعم،  الذي يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقتل على الفور، لا تقبل له توبة ولا  يستتاب. ما دليلك يا مالك ؟ قال: إن امرأة في المدينة لها خادم منافق يسب  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمامها، فجاءت بالليل بحديدة وهو نائم، فاعتمدت  عليه وقتلته، وذهبت إلى الرسول تخبره، فلم ينكر عليها فعلها، أقرها على ما  فعلته؛ لأن سب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يطاق، قد يسبون الله، نسبوا  إليه العجز والولد، والله عز وجل شأنه عظيم، فيعفى عنهم إن تابوا، لكن سب  الرسول معناه: خداع وغش وضرب الإسلام. والجمهور يقولون: يستتاب كغيره فإن  تاب وإلا قتل. والأمر واسع، وكله خير.                                                                

 حبوط أعمال الميت على الردة وخلوده في النار                                                                                              

                              فهذا دل عليه قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ  دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:217] البعداء   حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  [البقرة:217] أي: بطلت  فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:217]، أهل جهنم، خالدون فيها لا يموتون ولا يخرجون، ملايين السنين،  حياة غير قابلة للفناء، وهل للحياة غير القابلة للفناء صور أو لا؟ هذه  الشمس كم سنة لها، هل طال عمرها أو لا؟ أهل النار يدخلون في النار ما  يموتون، ولا تنتهي، فيها صنوف العذاب وألوان الشقاء وحياة لا تسأل عن  مرارتها، ولا موت ولا خروج، أين يخرجون، أجسامهم غير قابلة للموت، فما  يموتون.وأهل الجنة فوق أيضاً في عالم كامل، عالمنا هذا ليس قطرة من بحر،  أهلها دائماً أحياء لا يموتون ولا يمرضون، هكذا خلقهم الله على صورة غير  قابلة للفناء والتحلل والتبخر. وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:217]، هذه الآية خير لكم من عشرين ألف ريال،  أما الذين حفظوها وفهموها فوالله! لخير لهم من مائة ألف ريال، فمائة ألف  ريال ممكن أن توقعك في البلاء والشقاء، ما تستفيد، في أكثر ما أن تأكل  وتلبس؟ ثوب واحد وقرص عيشك لك طول حياتك.                                                                                           

تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الآية الثانية قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ  هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:218]  السامون الأعلون  يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ   [البقرة:218] لهم  رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:218] بهم. هذه نزلت أيضاً في عبد الله  بن جحش صهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ هو الذي قاد السرية أو لا؟ هو  الذي قتل عمرو بن الحضرمي، وأصبح هو أيضاً الآن خائفاً مع أصحابه، والرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بت في القضية، ما زال الأسرى على ما هم عليه  والغنيمة كذلك حتى يجيء حكم الله، فكان في كرب مع أصحابه ينتظرون حكم الله  فيهم، بل وحتى جيرانهم والناس كلهم، فقال تعالى مخبراً مؤكداً الخبر:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:218]، عبد الله بن جحش أما آمن ؟ ورفقته  أما آمنوا من قبل؟  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا  [البقرة:218] أما هاجروا من مكة  إلى المدينة؟  وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:218] لا في سبيل  الدنيا ولا المال،  أُوْلَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:218]،  ورجاء الرحمة: انتظارها برغبة مع حسن الظن بأنها واقعة، ترقب للخير  وانتظاره مع الظن للغالب،  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:218]، إذاً:  غفر لهم ورحمهم فباتوا في هدوء وعاشوا سعداء.هكذا يعامل الله أولياءه من  عباده المؤمنين، هذه الآية نزلت في عبد الله بن جحش تساوي الدنيا بما فيها،  من هو أو أنا حتى ينزل القرآن فيه ويطمئنه ربه ويبشره بالمغفرة والرحمة؟  فالحمد لله.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:218] ويبقى هذا إلى يوم  القيامة: كل من آمن أولاً ثم هاجر من بلاد الشرك والكفر، ثم جاهد مع  المجاهدين في سبيل الله، فالكل يرجون رحمة الله، والله غفور رحيم، يغفر لهم  ويرحمهم.   
*
*
 قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
 معنى الآيات                                                                                              

                             الآن تسمعون شرح الآيتين من الكتاب.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:                                                               

 حرمة دين الله وشرعه مقدمة على حرمة الزمان والمكان                                                                                              

                             [معنى الآيتين:لما أخبر تعالى أنه كتب على المؤمنين القتال  أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سرية بقيادة عبد الله بن جحش إلى بطن نخلة  يتعرف على أحوال الكفار ]؛ لأن الكفار -كما سمعتم- أعطوا جائزة مائة بعير  لمن يأتيهم برأس محمد، ما إن خرجوا حتى عرفوا أن الحالة تغيرت، فلا بد  -إذاً- من تخطيط عمل وحركات، فأراد الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتعرف على  أحوالهم، فبعث سرية بقيادة عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه.قال: [ فشاء الله  تعالى أن يلقى عبد الله ورجاله عيراً لقريش، فقاتلوهم، فقتلوا منهم رجلاً  يدعى عمرو بن الحضرمي وأسروا اثنين، وأخذوا العير، وقفلوا راجعين إلى  المدينة، وكان ذلك في آخر يوم من جمادى الآخرة، وهي أول ليلة من رجب، فثارت  ثائرة قريش، وقالت: محمد يحل الشهر الحرام بالقتال فيه! وردد صوتها اليهود  والمنافقون بالمدينة ]، كما تعرفون المغرضين وأهل الأهواء والأطماع،  استجابوا.وهل بقي القتال في الشهر الحرام محرماً إلى اليوم أو نسخ؟ الجواب:  نسخ بقوله تعالى:  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5]، فالشهر الحرام بقيت حرمته وجلاله  وقدسيته، لكن إذا قاتلنا المشركون فالله تعالى يقول:  الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ  بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:194]، وإذا اضطررنا إلى قتالهم نقاتلهم في  الشهر الحرام، إذ قاتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطائف في آخر شوال  وأول العقدة، في غزوة حنين وثقيف.ثم لا تنسوا: أن الذي حرم هذه الأشهر هو  الله، وقرر هذا، وألقاه في قلوب العرب في الجاهلية قروناً ليفسح لهم المجال  لأن يتنقلوا في الجزيرة تجاراً وعمالاً ويتراحموا، عهود ربانية، والله! ما  تستطيعها الأمم المتحدة، إذا دخل الشهر الحرام وقف السلاح فلا إغارات، لا  غزو، لا سطو أبداً.فعل هذا من خلق القلوب وهو يقلبها، والعلة: أن يعيشوا في  هذه الأشهر حتى يتمكنوا من حياتهم، قال تعالى:  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ  الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ [المائدة:97]، لتقوم حياتهم على هذه  الأشهر الآمنة التي لا قلق فيها ولا خوف. جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ  الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا  فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  عَلِيمٌ [المائدة:97]، (قياماً للناس) يعني: حياتهم تقوم على هذه الأشهر،  يبيعون ويسافرون، ويعودون، كما قال تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ  أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا [النساء:5].إذاً:  فلهذا تعجبت قريش بالفعل: كيف يقاتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشهر  الحرام وهو رسول الله؟ ووجدوا فرصة للتشنيع والتهويل، واسمع ما قالوا.قال: [  وأخذوا العير وقفلوا راجعين، وكان ذلك في آخر يوم من جمادى الثانية، وهي  أول ليلة من رجب، فثارت ثائرة قريش وقالت: محمد يحل الشهر الحرام بالقتال  فيه، وردد صوتها اليهود بالمدينة والمنافقون بالمدينة؛ حتى إن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقف العير والأسيرين ولم يقضِ فيهما بشيء حتى ينزل حكم  الله، وتعرض عبد الله بن جحش ورفاقه لنقد ولوم عظيمين من أكثر الناس ]  يلومونهم: لِم تقاتلون في الشهر الحرام؟قال: [ وما زال الأمر كذلك ] اللوم  والعتاب والصياح والضجيج [ حتى أنزل الله تعالى هاتين الآيتين:   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ [البقرة:217] أي:  أي عن القتال فيه، أجبهم يا رسولنا وقل لهم: القتال فيه وزر كبير، بيد أن  الصد عن دين الله والكفر به تعالى، وكذا الصد عن المسجد الحرام، وكذا إخراج  الرسول منه والمؤمنين وهم أهله وولاته بحق أعظم وزراً في حكم الله تعالى  ].هناك مثل عامي يقول: يحرم الإبرة ويستبيح الجمل! يقول: أخذ الإبرة حرام،  كيف تسرق إبرة مؤمن؟ والجمل لا بأس به؛ لأنه ربما يحتاج إليه! فهم يحرمون  القتال في الشهر الحرام ويفعلون كل الأباطيل والشرور، من القتل والتهجير  والكفر وما إلى ذلك.قال: [ أجبهم يا رسولنا، وقل لهم: القتال فيه وزر كبير  ]، أي: إثم كبير، [ بيد أن الصد عن دين الله، والكفر به تعالى، وكذا الصد  عن المسجد الحرام وإخراج الرسول منه والمؤمنين وهم أهله وولاته بحق أعظم  وزراً في حكم الله تعالى، كما أن شرك المشركين في الحرم وفتنة المؤمنين فيه  لإرجاعهم عن دينهم الحق إلى الكفر بشتى أنواع التعذيب أعظم من القتل في  الشهر الحرام، مضافاً إلى كل ذلك عزمهم على قتال المؤمنين إلى أن يردوهم عن  دينهم إن استطاعوا.ثم أخبر تعالى المؤمنين محذراً إياهم من الارتداد مهما  كان العذاب ] يصب عليهم، يحذرهم [ أن من يرتد عن دينه ولم يتب بأن مات  كافراً؛ فإن أعماله الصالحة كلها تبطل، ويصبح من أهل النار الخالدين فيها  أبداً ].فلا ينبغي للمؤمن إذا عذب يسيراً أن يلبس برنيطة على الفور ويقول:  أنا مسيحي، بل يصبر، لكن إذا كان العذاب شديداً بحيث يغمسونه في الماء أو  يكوونه بالنار في تلك الحالة يعطيهم ما طلبوا منه، إذ كان عمار ووالده وأمه  سمية يعذبون بالغمس في الماء، يجرونهم على الأرض الحارة، فيأتي عمار  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول له: أعطهم، هم يطالبون فيقولون: امدح  آلهتنا وسب الرسول ودينه، أو نبقى نعذبك، ونزل في ذلك قول الله تعالى:   إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ [النحل:106]، أي: على الكفر  وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ  بِالإِيمَانِ [النحل:106]، فلا حرج.قال: [ مضافاً إلى كل ذلك عزمهم على  قتال المؤمنين إلى أن يردوهم عن دينهم إن استطاعوا، إذ قال تعالى:  وَلا  يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ  اسْتَطَاعُوا [البقرة:217].ثم أخبر تعالى المؤمنين محذراً إياهم من  الارتداد مهما كان العذاب أن من يرتد عن دينه ولم يتب بأن مات كافراً فإن  أعماله الصالحة كلها تبطل ]، سواء كانت جهاداً أو حجاً أو صلاة أو صياماً، [  ويصبح من أهل النار الخالدين فيها أبداً. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى ] ما  هي الآية الأولى؟  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ  قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ  وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا يَزَالُونَ  يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا  وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:217]، هذه  هي الآية الأولى.                                                                
                                                          بشارة الله عز وجل لعبد الله بن جحش ومن معه وتجاوزه عنهم قتالهم في الشهر الحرام                                                                                              
                             [ أما الآية الثانية  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ  هَاجَرُوا  [البقرة:218] فقد نزلت في عبد الله بن جحش ]، من عبد الله بن  جحش هذا؟ هذا صهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا أخو زينب ، أما تعرفون عن  زينب شيئاً؟ لو جمعت نساء العالم اليوم والجامعيات على الخصوص فلا يصلحن  حذاء لـزينب ، هذه زينب تولى الله تعالى عقد نكاحها لرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم في السماء، وكانت تفاخر نساء الرسول: ما منكن واحدة إلا وتولى عقد  نكاحها أبوها أو أخوها، وأنا تولى الله تعالى عقد نكاحي. ما سبب هذا الفضل  والشرف، كيف فازت به؟ من أجل اطراحها بين يدي الله ورسوله، لما نزل:  وَمَا  كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ [الأحزاب:36]؛  لأن زينب بنت عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، زينب لما جاءت مهاجرة مع  أخيها عبد الله أراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يزوجها مولاه زيد بن  حارثة الكلبي رضي الله عنه، فخطبها والرسول يستحيي، والله! لو جمعت حياء  الأمة كلها ما بلغ حياء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما يخاطب الشخص في  وجهه هكذا من حيائه، فلما خطبها لـزيد فهمت أنه خطبها له هو لتصبح أم  المؤمنين، وبعد ساعات أو ليل أو نهار قال لها النساء: ما لك! أنت مخطوبة  لـزيد العبد؟! لن يكون هذا أبداً، فشرفنا قبل كل شيء! وأخوها عبد الله وقف  إلى جنبها: كيف بشريفة قرشية تتزوج عبداً من العبيد مملوكاً، لن يكون هذا  أبداً.ولكن الله أراد أن يكون هذا ليهدم به بناء بنته الأيدي الكافرة، وهو  أن من تبنى ولداً يصبح كولده، لا ينكح ابنته، إذاً: وزيد كان متبنىً للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، اشترته خديجة ووهبته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والرسول أعتقه وتبناه أيضاً، فكان يعرف بـزيد بن محمد، فأراد الله أن يبطل  هذا التبني من أساسه، إذاً: فماذا صنع الجبار وهو ذو التدبير الحكيم؟ أمر  رسوله أن يخطب زينب لمولاه، ففهمت أنها خطبت للرسول ففرحت وقرت عيناها،  وبعد يوم أو ساعات تبين لها أنها مخطوبة لـزيد ، فقالت: لن يكون هذا، كيف  يسمع الأشراف والدنيا أن فلانة تزوجها مولى؟! فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية  التي سنتلوها، ولو تليت في بلاد فيها محال تبيع الخمر فوالله! ما يبقى واحد  يبيع الخمر، فيكيف بالذين على سطوحهم الدشوش، ويبيتون مع عواهر العالم  ومجرميه يتفرجون، لو يحضرون ويفهمون فوالله! ما بات ذلك في بيوتهم.اسمع،  يقول تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ [الأحزاب:36] وحكما  أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ  مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا  مُبِينًا [الأحزاب:36]، والله ما إن نزلت الآية وتليت في البيوت وعلى ألسنة  النساء والرجال حتى اطرحت زينب بين يدي رسول الله: زوجني كما أمرك الله يا  رسول الله، وتنازل عبد الله البطل قائد أول سرية في الإسلام، ورضي بقضاء  الله، وتزوجت زينب المولى زيد بن حارثة ، وتمضي الأيام وزينب نفسها ما هي  بمرتاحة لهذا الزوج، مرغمة مكرهة، فكان زيد يشاهد هذا منها، يرى كأنه  يؤذيها، فيشكو إلى رسول الله مولاه: يا رسول الله! هذه آذيتها نريد أن  نفارقها، يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: اصبر، كما قال تعالى:  أَمْسِكْ  عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ [الأحزاب:37] امسك يا زيد عليك زوجك،  لِم لم يقل: (زوجتك)؟ الفصيح أن (الزوج) للذكر والأنثى، والعامة تقول: زوج  للرجل للفصل بين الرجل والمرأة، وإلا فالزوج واحد، كلاهما زوج، أنت كنت  فرداً فزوجناك فأصبحت زوجاً، والمرأة أصبحت زوجاً، لكن إذا خفت اللبس  والاختلاط فقل: (الزوجة) بالهاء، ولا تقل: هذه زوجي، لأنهم ما يفهمون  هذا.قال تعالى عن نبيه وهو يخاطب زيداً :  أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ  وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ  [الأحزاب:37]، وتخفي يا رسول الله ما في نفسك ما الله سيظهره؛ لأن الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم خائف أن يطلقها زيد ويتزوجها هو ويقول الناس: انظروا  إلى محمد يتزوج امرأة ابنه، من يطيق هذا؟ مع حيائه وكماله، فكان يخفي هذا،  والله يعاتبه، فماذا قال له؟  وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ  تَخْشَاهُ [الأحزاب:37]. فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا  زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا [الأحزاب:37] من زوجه إياها؟ الله، فكانت تفاخر فتقول: ما  منكن يا نساء إلا وتولى عقد نكاحها وليها، وتولى عقد نكاحي ربي! وما إن  نزلت الآية حتى أقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الاحتفال بالوليمة والناس  يدخلون يأكلون، لا عقد في الأرض ولا شهود، تولى الله زواجها.أما زيد فقد  خلد الله ذكره في الأرض والسماء، ولم يظفر بهذا أي واحد غير الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، أعطوني مؤمناً ذكر الله اسمه في القرآن سوى رسول الله  وزيد. فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا [الأحزاب:37]  لِم؟  لِكَيْ لا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ  أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا [الأحزاب:37]، فالذي كنت  تبنيته إذا طلق امرأته لك أن تتزوجها، ما هو بابنك حقيقة، بدعة جاهلية  أبطلها الله، لكن من تحمل حملها الثقيل؟ رسول الله وزينب وزيد ، رضي الله  عن صحابة رسول الله، وصلى الله وسلم على نبيه ومصطفاه.قال: [أما الآية  الثانية  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا [البقرة:218] فقد  نزلت في عبد الله بن جحش وأصحابه، طمأنهم الله تعالى على أنهم غير آثمين  لقتالهم في الشهر الحرام، كما شن عليهم الناس بذلك، وأنهم يرجون رحمة الله ]  أي: الجنة [ وأنه تعالى غفور لذنوبهم رحيم بهم؛ وذلك لإيمانهم وهجرتهم  وجهادهم في سبيل الله، وقال تعالى فيهم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ  يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:218] ].  


 هداية الآيات                                                                                              

                             هل لهاتين الآيتين من هداية وأنوار نقتبسها لنعيش عليها  أياماً؟ وهل القرآن نور؟ والله! إنه لنور، أما قال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]؟ هل  يستطيع إنسان أن يمشي في حياته بغير القرآن ويستقيم؟ والله ما كان، أقسم  بالله على أنه لا بد أن يتخبط في الذنوب، في الآثام، في الجهالات، يمشي في  الظلام، وإن شككتم فافتحوا أعينكم على العالم الإسلامي، فمنذ كم قرناً وهو  يتخبط، من يوم أن أعرضوا عن كتاب الله وحولوه إلى الموتى والقبور وهم  يتخبطون، إذاً: للآيتين هداية.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيتين:من هداية الآيتين:[ حرمة الشهر الحرام والبلد  الحرام ]، يجب أن نحترم الشهر الحرام ومكة إلى يوم القيامة. [ ثانياً: نسخ  القتال في الشهر الحرام ]، القتال في الشهر الحرام نسخ، فيجوز، إذا احتاج  المسلمون إلى القتال فيه يقاتلون، ومع هذا فإذا أرادوا أن يغزوا فقال  قائدهم: نترك هذا الشهر حتى يدخل الشهر الآخر فلا بأس، لكن إذا فوجئوا فلا  ينتظرون.قال: [ نسخ القتال في الشهر الحرام بدليل قتال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم هوازن وثقيف في شوال وأول القعدة، وهما في الأشهر الحرم ].قاتل  ثقيف وهوازن في الأشهر الحرم، ومعنى هذا أن القتال في الشهر الحرام جائز  للمسلمين، لكن يبقى الشهر الحرام معظماً، لا يعصى فيه الجبار، يتقرب فيه  إلى الله بالطاعات؛ لأنه أفضل الشهور وأعظمها.[ ثالثاً: الكشف عن نفسية  الكافرين، وهي عزمهم الدائم على قتال المسلمين إلى أن يردوهم عن الإسلام  ويخرجونهم منه ]، والآن هل فرغوا من هذه أو ما زالوا؟ الجواب: ما زالوا.[  رابعاً: الردة ]، وهي هيئة الارتداد، كان ماشياً مع الإسلام فرجع إلى  الوراء، كان في طريقه إلى الله، إلى الجنة فانتكس ورجع إلى الوراء إلى  جنهم، [ الردة محبطة للعمل ]، ناسخة له مبطلة، فما ينفع، [ فإن تاب المرتد  يستأنف العمل ]كما علمتم، والله أعلم.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى  آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                       


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (5) 
الحلقة (12)


**
تفسير سورة البقرة   (102) 

                  كان العرب في الجاهلية يشربون الخمر ويقامرون، فلما جاء الإسلام وقامت  دولته في المدينة بدأت الأحكام الشرعية تنزل شيئاً فشيئاً، ومن ذلك حكم  الخمر حيث تدرج الحكم فيها حتى نزل تحريمها أخيراً، كما نزل الأمر بالإنفاق  مطلقاً حتى تساءل الصحابة عن كيفية الإنفاق وأبوابه، فجاء التفصيل في ذلك  ببيان النفقات الواجبة على كل مسلم، ثم ما يستحب له من النفقات في وجوه  الخير والبر.                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *


         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين: أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ  فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ  مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   *   فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ  إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:219-220].هاتان  الآيتان المباركتان اشتملتا على ثلاثة أسئلة والإجابة عنها، فمن السائل ومن  المسئول؟ لا بد من المعرفة، فالسائل: المؤمنون، والمسئول: رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، والمعلم بسؤالهم المخبر نبيه به: الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه.

** تدرج الأحكام التشريعية                                                                                             * *


                              أول سؤال:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ   [البقرة:219]، هل هما جائزان أو ممنوعان، ما حكم الله فيهما؟ اذكروا: أن  الأحكام الشرعية نزلت تدريجياً حكماً بعد حكم، إذ أقام رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم بمكة ثلاث عشرة سنة، في عشر سنين ما شرع شيء سوى الإيمان بالله  ورسوله والدار الآخرة، ثم فرضت الصلاة في السنة العاشرة بعد الرحلة إلى  السماء والملكوت الأعلى، فصلى المؤمنون ثلاث سنوات، ولم تكن أحكام تنزل،  ولما حل صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة النبوية أخذ التشريع ينزل يوماً  فيوماً، وكلما نزل أمر نهضوا به، وكلما نزل نهي تركوا المنهي وابتعدوا عنه،  وأخذوا يكملون ويصعدون في سلم الكمال حتى أصبحوا أفضل من وجد على الأرض  بعد الأنبياء والمرسلين.                                                                

** اشتقاق اسم الخمر في اللغة                                                                                             * *
*
*
                               ها هم يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخمر والميسر،  أما الخمر فكل مسكر سمه خمراً ولا تبال، إذ هذا اللفظ مشتق من (خمرت  الإناء): غطيته، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( خمروا الآنية ) أي: غطوها بالليل  خشية أن تقع فيها حشرة أو يشرب منها حيوان أو كذا، من عنده إناء فيه لبن أو  عسل أو طعام أو ماء فليخمره بالليل، إرشاد الطبيب الأعظم صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( خمروا الآنية ) يعني إناء فيه ما يطعم ويشرب.  وسميت الخمر خمراً  أيضاً من التغطية؛ لأن المؤمنة يقال لها: خمري وجهك، فالخمار ما هو؟ ما  تغطي به رأسها ووجهها، والخمار يعرفه النساء، ما تستر به وتغطي رأسها  ووجهها ذلكم الخمار.وأصل الخمر: العنب يطبخ ويستخرج منه المادة المسكرة، ثم  أصبح يطلق على كل ما يخمر العقل ويستره فيصبح الرجل يهذي ويقول ما لا  يعرف، وقد يغشى كبائر المعاصي؛ لأن عقله غطي واستتر، فلهذا كل مسكر خمر  وحرام.                                                                

** سبب السؤال عن الخمر والميسر                                                                                             * *

                              هذا السؤال في الآية الكريمة ما الدافع إليه؟لقد حصل أن  حمزة بن عبد المطلب عم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم شرب الخمر فقال كلاماً  بذيئاً، ثم شربها غيره في نفر، وحضرت الصلاة فقام أحدهم ليصلي بهم فما أحسن  القراءة فخلط، فنزلت الآية من سورة النساء:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا  مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلا جُنُبًا إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ  [النساء:43]. فمن ثم  أوقفوا عن شرب الخمر أوقات الصلاة، فلا يشربونها إلا في الوقت الواسع، من  بعد صلاة العشاء إلى آخر الليل، أو من بعد صلاة الصبح إلى الظهر، لكن بعد  العصر يكون المغرب، وبعد المغرب يكون العشاء، فأخذوا بتعاليم الله، لا  يشربونها في الأوقات التي يبقى السكر معهم حتى يدخل وقت الصلاة، فمن هنا  أخذت التساؤلات، ومن يسألون؟ رسول الله هو معلمهم وهاديهم، ومرشدهم،  والواسطة بينهم وبين ربهم.                                                                

** الإثم الكائن في الخمر والميسر                                                                                             * *

                              هنا قال:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ   [البقرة:219]، أجبهم يا رسولنا،  قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، هذا  الجواب الحكيم.والميسر ما هو؟ الميسر: يطلق على آلات القمار، سواء بالكعاب  أو غيرها، كل ما يعلب به، والآن معروف الورق، وكانوا يلعبون بالكعاب  والنردشير، فلم سمي هذا ميسراً؟ لأنه يحصل صاحبه على المال بيسر ولا كلفة،  عاكف على رجليه جالس ويلعب، وإذا ظفر وفاز أخذ المال، مأخوذ من اليسر، من  يسر ييسر العبد: إذا حصل على منفعة بدون كلفة ولا ضرر.  قُلْ  [البقرة:219]  يا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم  فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  [البقرة:219]، ما  الإثم هذا؟ الإثم حقيقته: كل ضار مفسد، كل ما يضر بالعقل أو العرض أو  المال أو الدين أو النسل فهو إثم؛ لأنه ضار، ومن حيث هو فاسد، فكل ما يضر  العبد في عرضه، في ماله، في دينه، في عقله فهو إثم، والعرب كانوا يطلقون في  الجاهلية على الخمر اسم: الإثم، يسمونها: الإثم، يقولون: هيا نشرب الإثم،  قال شاعرهم:شربت الإثم حتى ضل عقليكذلك الإثم يذهب بالعقوليقول: (شربت  الإثم حتى ضل عقلي) وتاه، (كذلك الإثم يذهب بالعقول)، عرفوا أنها ضارة  وفاسدة، وسموها لذلك الإثم قبل التشريع وبيان الإثم وغيره.                                                                

** المنافع المتحصلة من الخمر والميسر                                                                                             * *


                              إذاً: أجابهم الرحمن جل جلاله بهذه الجواب:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:219]، ما هذه المنافع للناس؟ أولاً: الخمر كانوا  يستوردونها من الشام بلاد العنب، وهم تجار، وخاصة أشراف مكة وساداتها،  ويبيعونها فيكسبون أموالاً طائلة، إذ كانوا يعتقونها، وكانت لها منزلة،  فهؤلاء التجار استفادوا، ربحوا، كذلك شاربها يجد تخفيفاً عن نفسه من الكآبة  أو الحزن وينشرح صدره، ويحصل على سرور وفرح وبهجة بسكرته، هذه هي المنافع.  وأما الميسر ففيه منافع، ما هي؟ كانوا يشترون الجمل وينيخونه عند الصفا  ويلعبون، فالذين ينجحون لا شيء عليهم، والذين خابوا وخسروا في اللعبة  يسددون قيمة الجمل، ويذبحونه للفقراء والمساكين فقط؛ لأنهم أشراف ما يأكلون  هذا اللحم الذي أخذوا بالقمار، فيذبح ويوزع لحمه، هذا معنى:  وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:219].                                                               * *

                                                          معنى قوله تعالى: (وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما)                                                                                             * *


                               وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]،  وما دام الإثم أكبر من النفع فمعناه: اتركوهما، لكن لا في صراحة، ومن هنا  أخذ عمر يلح على الله: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً.. اللهم بين  لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، يلح في الدعاء ليلاً ونهاراً؛ لأنه لما نزلت  هذه الآية بعضهم كف عن القمار وعن شرب الخمر، وبعضهم قال: ما هناك نص صريح،  ما قال: لا تشربوا أو لا تلعبوا، فعمر اضطرب فأخذ يدعو الله ويلح في  دعائه، واستجاب الله له، فجاء نص التحريم من سورة المائدة بعد سورة النساء:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *  إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ  بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ  مُنتَهُونَ  [المائدة:90-91]، ومن قال: لا فقد كفر،  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ  مُنتَهُونَ  [المائدة:91]، قال عمر : انتهينا ربنا! وهذه واحدة مما استجاب  الله فيها لـعمر ، واحدة من أربع استجاب الله لـعمر فيها، من هذه الأربع:  مقام إبراهيم، قال: يا رسول الله! لو اتخذنا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى، فنزلت:   وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [البقرة:125]، فقال: وافقت ربي  في كذا، وعدها، وما ذلك إلا لصفاء روحه وطهارتها، إذا صفت روح العبد وزكت  وطابت وطهرت؛ فيصبح قريباً من الملائكة، قريباً من الله.                                                                

** مراحل تحريم الخمر                                                                                             * *


                             إذاً: فحرم الله الخمر بآية المائدة، وقبل آية النساء  والبقرة نزلت آية تعلن جوازها، وامتن الله تعالى على الناس بها في سورة  النحل المكية:  وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ  مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا  [النحل:67]، هذه أصل الإباحة:  وَمِنْ  ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا  حَسَنًا  [النحل:67].ثم لما حدث ما حدث في الصلاة وقال ما قال إمامهم حرم  الله شربها عند الصلاة، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يقربها وهو يصلي أو  يريد الصلاة، فخف شربها واضطربوا، فأخذوا يتساءلون؛ فنزلت هذه الآية:   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا   [البقرة:219]، فكف من كف، وانقطع من انقطع عن شرب الخمر ولعب الميسر، حتى  نزلت آية المائدة، بعد أن كان عمر يلح على الله: ربنا بين لنا في الخمر  بياناً شافياً، فلما نزلت:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  [المائدة:91]، قال  عمر : انتهينا ربنا، انتهينا يا ربنا. وأريقت من قلالها في أزقة المدينة  حتى جرت كالمطر إذا سال في الأزقة الصغيرة، وما بقي مؤمن يشربها. هذا معنى  قوله تعالى:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا  إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، فهذه فيها الترغيب في البعد عن الخمر والميسر  وفي تركهما، ولكن ليست نصاً في التحريم، وإنما حرمت بآية المائدة، السورة  الآتية بعد النساء، حرمت بقوله تعالى:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ   [المائدة:91]، هذه الصيغة للتهديد، فقالوا: انتهينا يا ربنا، وفي آية  المائدة بين الله تعالى مضار الخمر والميسر، فقال:  إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ  وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ  [المائدة:90] أولاً، وسخ   مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  [المائدة:90-91]، عرفنا أن  اللاعبين أحياناً -والله- يتسابون، وأحياناً يتضاربون،  وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ  ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:91]، والله! ما بلغنا أن جماعة يلعبون الكيرم  وهم يذكرون الله عز وجل،  وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ  [المائدة:91]، يؤذن المؤذن،  ويدعو الداعي إلى الصلاة وهم مكبون على اللعبة حتى تنتهي وقد صلى الناس  وانتهت الصلاة.إذاً: فنعود إلى الخمر، من الله على الناس بأنهم يستخدمونها  ويستخرجونها من التمر والعنب، ثم نزلت حرمة شربها عند الصلاة، ثم بين تعالى  مضارها، وأن إثمها أكبر من نفعها، ثم نزلت آية المائدة فحرمتها على  الإطلاق، وأراقوها عند أبوابهم، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جلد من شربها،  وجلد المؤمنون مع رسول الله، ثم قرر علي باستنباطه: أن شاربها يجلد ثمانين  جلدة، قياساً على القذف، فالقاذف الذي يقذف مؤمناً بالفاحشة، يقول: يا زاني  أو يا كذا؛ إن لم يأت بأربعة شهود على صحة ما رمى به المؤمن فإنه يكشف عن  ظهره ويجلد ثمانين جلدة، فـعلي قال: ما دام القاذف يجلد فشارب الخمر  السكران يقول أسوأ من القذف، فأجمعت الأمة بعد علي على أن شارب الخمر إذا  ثبت شربه يجلد ثمانين جلدة على ظهره. هذا السؤال الأول.                                                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو)                                                                                             * *


                              الثاني:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ  [البقرة:219]،  لما نزل الأمر بالإنفاق:  وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:195]،  قالوا: كيف؟ وكم؟ ومتى؟ وما الذي ننفق؟ بين لنا يا رسول الله، فجاءوا  يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتساءلوا فأنزل الله تعالى:  قُلِ  الْعَفْوَ  [البقرة:219]، أنفقوا العفو، أي: الفضل والزائد عن قوتكم  وحاجتكم، أنفقوا في سبيل الله للجهاد، للفقراء، للمساكين، لليتامى، ما زاد  عن حاجتكم، أما ما أنتم في حاجة إليه فأنتم أولى، هذا العفو الفضل الزائد  عن الحاجة، وبين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا بقوله: ( أفضل الصدقة ما  كان عن ظهر غنى )، ما معنى: (غنى)؟ عن كفاية، ما أغناك الله به لتسد حاجتك  أنت وأسرتك من الطعام والشراب واللباس، فالزائد هو الذي تنفق منه، أما أن  تترك أسرتك جياعاً وتخرج طعامك فلا؛ تريد أن تسد جوعة شخص وفي بيتك جائع،  تريد أن تستر عورة شخص ومن معك قد تبدو عوراتهم، فمن رحمة الله وإحسانه  لأوليائه أن أجاب عن هذا بقوله:  قُلِ الْعَفْوَ  [البقرة:219]، قل لهم يا  رسولنا: العفو هو الذي تنفقونه، ( أفضل الصدقة ما كان عن ظهر غنى ).   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون في الدنيا والآخرة)                                                                                             * *

                              قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ   [البقرة:219]، أي: كما بين لكم هذه الأحكام الشرعية، ما زال القرآن ينزل  يبين الآيات الحاوية للتشريع الإلهي من الذرة إلى المجرة، كل الحياة لها  قوانينها وشرائعها، وما تتبعه، وما تتركه في هذا الكتاب الكريم، ما مات  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبقي شيء ما عرفوا حكم الله فيه. كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  [البقرة:219]، أي: رجاء  أنكم  تَتَفَكَّرُونَ  [البقرة:219]، فتذكروا وتعرفوا ما هو النافع وما هو  الضار، ما ينفعكم في دنياكم الفانية، وما ينفعكم في آخرتكم الباقية، بهذا  العلم يوماً بعد يوم والآيات تنزل بالأحكام والتشريع، به تصبحون متفكرين  عقلاء، واعين، بصراء، فتعرفون ما ينفعكم في دنياكم الفانية، وما تتطلب هذه  الدنيا الفانية، وما ينفعكم في الدار الآخرة الباقية، ومعنى هذا: إذا كانت  الدنيا فانية والآخرة باقية فليكن عملكم للباقية أعظم وأكثر من عملكم  للفانية، وهذا أمر معقول.                                                                                           
                                                                                      تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
** سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                             * *

                              السؤال الثالث في هاتين الآيتين:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْيَتَامَى  [البقرة:220]، هذا السؤال سببه قوله تعالى من سورة النساء:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10]،  هذه دوختهم،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا  إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ [النساء:10]  يوم القيامة أو بعد الموت  سَعِيرًا [النساء:10] ملتهباً؛ من أجل أكلهم  أموال اليتامى. لما نزلت هذه الآية ارتبك المؤمنون، واضطرب الصالحون،  وبعضهم على الفور فصل يتيمه عنه، صارت المرأة تطبخ غداء ليتيمها وغداء  لزوجها وأولادها، ولا تخلط طعام يتاماها مع طعام أولادها وزوجها، وفيه  مشقة، حتى الماء، هذه القربة فيها ماء اليتامى؛ لأن الماء كان يشترى، ويأتي  الخادم به من مكان بعيد، والطعام كالشراب، كاللباس، كالنوم، فوقعوا في  ورطة عظيمة أتعبتهم، فالمرأة تطبخ مرتين، ومن أين يوجد القدران والثلاثة؟  كيف نفصل هذا؟ فبكوا لقوة إيمانهم وبصيرتهم، ومن هنا بدأت التساؤلات: كيف  نفعل يا رسول الله؟  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى [البقرة:220]، أجبهم  يا رسولنا،  قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ [البقرة:220]، بدلاً من أن  تفصلوا طعامهم وشرابهم وكل أمورهم عنكم، وفيه مشقة عظيمة، فالعبرة ما هي  بالفصل، العبرة بالمنفعة، فخلطهم أنفع لهم من فصلهم، لم؟ إذا كان طعام  الأسرة بسبعة ريالات، واليتيم بريال، فإذا طبخنا له وحده ما ينفع الريال،  يحتاج إلى أكثر، فالفلفل والملح والخبز على حسابه، لكن إذا كان مع  مجموعتنا، معنا يتيمان وأهل البيت عشرة أنفار، فلأن يكون معنا في القدر أخف  عليه.                                                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم)                                                                                             * *


                               قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ  فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  [البقرة:220]، فهم إخوانكم، والأخ لا يفصل عن أخيه ولا  يبتعد عنه، ما فيه غرابة ولا عجب.إذاً: المهم أن تحافظوا على أموالهم، فلا  تأكلوها بالباطل، وهنا لطف الله بهم ورحمهم بهذه الكلمة،  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ  [البقرة:220] يا رسولنا:  إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ  وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ  [البقرة:220] في الطعام والشراب، والكساء والمنزل؛  فهم إخوانكم، والأخ لا يطلب لأخيه إلا ما ينفعه، ويبعده عما يضره، فلا حرج،  إذاً: فاخلطوا طعامكم مع طعامهم؛ لأن ذلك أرفق بكم من حيث التعب والمشقة،  وأرفق بالمال لليتامى، فإذا كانت تطبخ طعامين: طعاماً لليتامى وآخر  لأولادها وزوجها فهذا العمل شاق أو لا؟ ثم لو بقي اليتيم معهم فسيأكل  كفايته بالريال إذا كان الثمن سبعة أو ثمانية، لكن إذا طبخ له طعام خاص  فسيكلف طعام الأسرة كاملة، أو يقاربه أو يكاد.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم)                                                                                             * *

                               قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ  فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ   [البقرة:220]، أي: يا أولياء اليتامى! خالطوا يتامكم، والله عز وجل يعلم  المصلح منكم لأموال اليتامى والمفسد لها، فاتقوا الله وخافوه واخشوه،  فإياكم والإضرار بيتاماكم. وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:220] إعناتكم   لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ  [البقرة:220]، لو شاء الله مشقتكم وإتعابكم لفعل، ولكن خفف  عنكم ذلك، إذ لو فرض فصل أموال اليتامى عن أموال الأوصياء لكانت مشقة لا  شك فيها، بدل أن نحرث قطعة أرض وهو معنا وله فيها على قدر نحرث له أرضاً  خاصة به، فكيف نستطيع؟ نشتري شاة نحلبها لأهل البيت يشربون، إذاً: هو يحتاج  إلى شاة أخرى، فدعه يشرب معنا كأسه، والنفقة جزء من سبعة مثلاً. وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ  [البقرة:220] قوي  قادر لا يمانع فيما يريد،  حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:220] في شرعه وتدبيره لعباده،  فليتق الله وليحذر.  

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          هذه ثلاثة أسئلة في آيتين، هكذا يعلمهم يوماً بعد يوم، ما مات  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا والإسلام وقد اكتمل:  الْيَوْمَ  أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ  [المائدة:3]، ما ترك شيئاً يحتاج إليه  المسلمون إلا بينه، في الأموال في الأعراض، في العقيدة في السلوك في  التجارة وفي السياسية، في كل شئون الحياة، فإذا أقبل المؤمنون على كتاب  الله وهدي رسوله فلن يضلوا أبداً، ومتى أدبروا وأعرضوا والتفتوا إلى غير  الكتاب والسنة أكلتهم الطوام كما هو الواقع.اسمعوا الآية الأولى وتأملوا:   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، هذا الجواب، فمتى حرمت الخمر؟ بعد هذا التساؤل، وفيه إشارة  إلى تركهما، لم؟ لأن الضر أكبر من النفع، إذاً: فاتركوهما، فتساءلوا فنزلت  آية المائدة:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ [المائدة:91].ثم يقول تعالى:   وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ [البقرة:219]، لما أمرهم الله بالإنفاق  فقال:  وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:195]، فقالوا: ماذا ننفق؟  وكم ننفق؟ ففسر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقول الله تعالى له:  قُلِ  الْعَفْوَ [البقرة:219]، أنفقوا العفو أي: الزائد عن حاجتكم، فقال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( أفضل الصدقة ما كان عن ظهر غنى )، والغنى ليس معناه: أن تملك  الملايين، الغنى: ما أغناك عن سؤال الناس، ما سد حاجتك وحاجة أهل  بيتك.وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى  [البقرة:220]، كيف نتعامل معهم؟ ماذا نصنع؟ وقد هددهم الرحمن بقوله:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا [النساء:10]، أي:  بغير حق، فما المصير؟  إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا  وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10]، اضطربت المدينة وأهلها: ماذا نصنع؟  فنزل قوله تعالى:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ  خَيْرٌ [البقرة:220]، أما فصل طعامهم وشرابهم ومنامهم، فكل هذا فيه ضرر من  جهتين: من جهة: أنه مشقة كبيرة على المرأة التي تقوم بهذا، ومن جهة أخرى:  أننا إذا طبخنا لهم طعاماً خاصاً فإنه يكلفهم أكثر من أن يكونوا مختلطين مع  الأسرة بما فيها، لكن راعوا دائماً الصالح لليتامى. وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ  [البقرة:220]، أي: ولو شاء الله إعناتكم لأعنتكم، أي: أوقعكم في العنت،  والعنت: المشقة الضارة القوية.إذاً: فسلموا لله قضاءه وحكمه وتدبيره فإنه  (عَزِيزٌ) لا يمانع، إذا أراد الشيء كان، فلا تخرجوا عن طاعته، (حَكِيمٌ)  يضع كل شيء في موضعه، الذي يتهيأ للصلاح ويطلبه يصلح، والذي يتهيأ للفساد  ويريده يتركه وفساده حتى يهلك.أعيد تلاوة الآية مرة أخيرة، وسنقرأ شرحها إن  شاء الله زيادة في الفهم.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا  يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ [البقرة:219]، وهو ما زاد عن الحاجة،  كَذَلِكَ  [البقرة:219]، أي: كهذا التبيين  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ [البقرة:219] في أمور دينكم ودنياكم، فتعملوا  لدنياكم ولآخرتكم بحسب حالهما، الدنيا فانية والآخرة باقية، فلو أنفقنا نصف  ما نملك على الآخرة أفضل من أن ننفق نصفه على الدنيا الفانية.وقوله:   وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ  [البقرة:220]، لا فصلهم، القضية قضية الحفاظ على أموالهم وتنميتها لهم، حتى  إذا بلغوا رشدهم وامتحنوا ونجحوا يجدون أموالهم وافية محفوظة لهم،  وَإِنْ  تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ [البقرة:220]، لا حرج،  وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ [البقرة:220]. ‏                              

** ما يصنعه الوصي العاجز لتنمية مال اليتيم                                                                                             * *
*
*
                               وقد يقول قائل: إذا كنت عاجزاً ولا أستطيع أن أنمي مال  اليتيم وهو خمسة آلاف ريال، فماذا نصنع؟ الجواب: تأخذ من تلك الخمسة آلاف  على قدر حاجة اليتيم، وإنما إذا كان المال أكثر من خمسة آلاف فهو صالح  للعمل، فعمر كان يقول: اتجروا في أموال يتاماكم حتى لا تأكلها الزكاة، فهذه  الخمسة الآلاف لا تضعها في بنك ربا تنميها لليتامى فتحرقهم وتحرق نفسك،  انظر إلى تاجر صادق أمين كما كنا قبل، وقل: هذه خمسة آلاف اتجر بها وأعطنا  ربحها ليتيمنا، وفي كل شهر توفر له شيئاً، وبعد أربع سنين بلغ هذا اليتيم  فتعطيه ماله هكذا.                                                                                           

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *
          ‏                              
** معنى الآيات                                                                                             * *

                              قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى  الآيتين:كان العرب في الجاهلية ]، ما معنى: في الجاهلية؟ في عهد الجاهلية،  والجاهلية هي ظلمة الكفر والشرك والجهل، [ كان العرب في الجاهلية يشربون  الخمور، ويقامرون ]، يلعبون القمار بأي شكل كان، [ وجاء الإسلام فبدأ  دعوتهم إلى التوحيد والإيمان بالبعث الآخر، إذ هما الباعث القوي على  الاستقامة في الحياة ]، بم بدأ الإسلام؟ بالإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر، عشر  سنين لا عبادة، وفي السنة العاشرة فرض الله الصلوات الخمس.قال: [ ولما هاجر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والعديد من أصحابه ] من مكة إلى المدينة، [  وأصبحت المدينة تمثل مجتمعاً إسلامياً ]؛ لكثرة المسلمين فيها، [ وأخذت  الأحكام تنزل شيئاً فشيئاً، فحدث يوماً أن صلى أحد الصحابة بجماعة وهو  ثملان ]، سكران، عقله ملتبس عليه مغطى، [ فخلط في القراءة ] فيما يقرأه،  وقدم وأخر، بل قال كلمة أخرى، [ فنزلت آية النساء:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى  [النساء:43]،  فكانوا لا يشربونها إلا في أوقات معينة، وهنا كثرت التساؤلات حول شرب الخمر  فنزلت هذه الآية:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  [البقرة:219]، فأجابهم الله تعالى بقوله:  قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، فترك الكثير كلاً من شرب الخمر ولعب القمار؛ لهذه الآية  الكريمة، وبقي آخرون على ما كانوا عليه، فكان عمر يتطلع إلى منعهما منعاً  باتاً ويقول: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً ]، أي: لقلوبنا. [  فاستجاب الله تعالى له، ونزلت آية المائدة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ [المائدة:90] إلى قوله:  فَهَلْ  أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ [المائدة:91] ]، هذه الآية هل فهمها الذين يلعبون  الكيرم ويقضون الساعة والساعتين ويقولون: نحن ما بيننا ميسر ولا مال، وإنما  للتسلية؟ نحن نقول: وإن كنتم لا تتقاضون شيئاً، بل لو كان هناك من يعطيكم  المال لتلعبوا فوالله! لا يحل، لم؟ لقوله تعالى في بيان العلة:  إِنَّمَا  يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ [المائدة:91] من لعبكم وقماركم وشربكم الخمر، يريد  ماذا؟  أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ [المائدة:91]،  هل يصح أن يتعادى المؤمنون، أو يبغض بعضهم بعضاً؟ الشيطان هنا وجد طريقاً  لإيقاعكم في العداوة والبغضاء، وبذلك يفرح، مزق شملكم واجتماعكم، وقال  تعالى:  وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ [المائدة:91]، فأي عمل يصد  المؤمن عن ذكر الله ليقضي الساعة والساعتين لا يذكر الله فهو حرام،   وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ [المائدة:91]  أيضاً، وأخيراً:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ [المائدة:91]، قالوا: انتهينا  ربنا.قال: [ فأجابهم الله تعالى بقوله:  قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، فترك الكثير كلاً من شرب الخمر ولعب القمار؛ لهذه الآية  الكريمة، وبقي آخرون ] أي: يشربون ويعلبون، [ فكان عمر يتطلع إلى منعهما  منعاً باتاً ويقول: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، فاستجاب الله  تعالى له، ونزلت آية المائدة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا  الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ [المائدة:90] إلى قوله:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ  مُنتَهُونَ [المائدة:91]، فقال عمر : انتهينا ربنا، وبذلك حرمت الخمر وحرم  الميسر تحريماً قطعياً كاملاً، ووضع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حد الخمر  وهو الجلد، وحذر من شربها وسماها أم الخبائث وقال: ( مدمن الخمر لا يكلمه  الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيه )، في ثلاثة نفر وهم: العاق لوالديه ] لا يكلمه  الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيه، [ ومسبل إزاره ] للخيلاء والفخر لا يكلمه  الله ولا يزكيه، ومدمن شرب الخمر المواصل لها.[ وقوله تعالى:  فِيهِمَا  إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ [البقرة:219]، فهو كما قال تعالى،  فقد بين في سورة المائدة منشأ الإثم، وهو أنهما يسببان العداوة والبغضاء  بين المسلمين ويصدان عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، وأي إثم أكبر في زرع العداوة  والبغضاء بين أفراد المسلمين، والإعراض عن ذكر الله، وتضييع الصلاة؟ حقاً  إن فيهما لإثماً كبيراً، وأما المنافع فهي إلى جانب هذا الإثم قليلة،  ومنها: الربح في تجارة الخمر وصنعها، وما تكسب شاربها من النشوة والفرح  والسخاء والشجاعة، وأما الميسر فمن منافعه الحصول على المال بلا كد ولا  تعب، وانتفاع بعض الفقراء، إذ كانوا يقامرون على الجزور من الإبل ثم يذبح  ويعطى للفقراء والمساكين.أما قوله تعالى في الآية:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا  يُنفِقُونَ [البقرة:215]، فهو سؤال نشأ عن استجابتهم لقول الله تعالى:   وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:195]، فأرادوا أن يعرفوا الجزء  الذي ينفقونه من أموالهم في سبيل الله، فأجابهم الله تبارك وتعالى بقوله:   قُلِ الْعَفْوَ [البقرة:219]، أي: ما زاد على حاجتكم وفضل عن نفقتكم على  أنفسكم، ومن هنا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خير الصدقة ما كان عن  ظهر غنى )، رواه البخاري . وقوله:  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ  الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ  *  فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ   [البقرة:219-220]، أي: مثل هذا البيان يبين الله لكم الشرائع والأحكام  والحلال ليعدكم بذلك إلى التفكير الواعي البصير في أمر الدنيا والآخرة،  فتعملون لدنياكم على حسب حاجتكم إليها وتعملون لآخرتكم التي مردكم إليها  وبقاؤكم فيها على حسب ذلك. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى.أما الآية الثانية:   وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى [البقرة:220]، فإنه لما نزل قوله تعالى  من سورة النساء:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى  ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ  سَعِيرًا [النساء:10] خاف المؤمنون والمؤمنات من هذا الوعيد الشديد، وفصل  من كان في بيته يتيم يكفله، فصل طعامه عن طعامه، وشرابه عن شرابه، وحصل  بذلك عنت ومشقة كبيرة، وتساءلوا عن المخرج، فنزلت هذه الآية، وبينت لهم أن  المقصود هو إصلاح مال اليتامى وليس هو فصله أو خلطه، فقال تعالى:  قُلْ  إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ [البقرة:220] مع الخلط خير من الفصل مع عدم الإصلاح، ودفع  الحرج في الخلط فقال تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  [البقرة:220]، والأخ يخالط أخاه في ماله، وأعلمهم أنه تعالى يعلم المفسد  لمال اليتيم من المصلح له؛ ليكونوا دائماً على حذر، وكل هذا حماية لمال  اليتيم الذي فقد والده، ثم زاد الله في منته عليهم برفع الحرج في المخالطة  فقال تعالى:  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ [البقرة:220]، أي:  أبقاكم في المشقة المترتبة على فصل أموالكم عن أموال يتاماكم. وقوله:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ [البقرة:220]، أي: غالب على ما يريده، حكيم  فيما يفعله ويقضي به ].وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                       
**

*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (6) 
الحلقة (13)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (103) 

نهى الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين عن أن يتزوجوا المشركات حتى يؤمنّ بالله  ورسوله، وبين سبحانه أن الأمة المؤمنة خير من الحرة المشركة، فضلاً عن كون  الحرة المؤمنة خير من المشركة، حتى لو كانت المشركة ذات حسن وجمال ومال،  كما نهاهم عز وجل عن أن يزوجوا المؤمنات من مشركين، وبين أن العبد المؤمن  خير من الحر المشرك، فضلاً عن كون الحر المؤمن خير من المشرك، والسبب في  ذلك أن مخالطتهم مضرة ومفسدة للمؤمن وعقيدته، فما بالك إذا كانت العلاقة  بهم علاقة زواج.                 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تَنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمنَّ ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).ولا ننس تلك العطية الإلهية التي بينها  لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال وقوله حق: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا  يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله )، من أتى هذا  المسجد النبوي الشريف، لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه غيره أو يتعلمه من غيره،  كان في الأجر كالمجاهد في سبيل الله، فالحمد لله الذي وهبناه وحرم منه  غيرنا، والله ذو فضل عظيم.وها نحن مع هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة البقرة،  سورة الأحكام: يقول تعالى:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى  يُؤْمِنَّ  [البقرة:221] أي: ولا تتزوجوا أيها المؤمنون المشركات اللائي  يعبدن مع الله غيره إلى غاية أن يؤمن بالله رباً لا رب غيره، وإلهاً لا إله  سواه، ويعبدنه بما شرع من العبادات، هذه الغاية:  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ   [البقرة:221]. ‏                              


 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم)                                                                                              

                              ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ  مُشْرِكَةٍ  [البقرة:221]، أمة غير حرة مؤمنة خير من حرة مشركة، أمة مؤمنة  بالله ولقائه، مملوكة، رقيقة، خير من حرة جميلة حسناء وهي مشركة  وَلَوْ  أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  [البقرة:221]، الأمة الرمصاء.. العمشاء.. قل ما شئت، أمة  خير من حرة حسناء جميلة مشركة كيف ما كانت، لم؟ أولاً: لقد أغلق الباب، لا  يحل لمؤمن أن يتزوج كافرة مشركة، ومع هذا زيادة في البيان والتوضيح، يقول  تعالى:  وَلَأَمَةٌ  [البقرة:221]، والله! لأمة  مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ  مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  [البقرة:221] لحسنها وجمالها أو ثرائها  أو ما شاء الله.                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تُنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم)                                                                                              

                              ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تُنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى  يُؤْمِنُوا  [البقرة:221]، أي: لا تزوجوا بناتكم، أخواتكم المؤمنات من مشرك  حتى يؤمن، فإن آمن فعلى الرحب والسعة، فإذا كان مشركاً وإن كان ابن عم أو  ابن أخ أو كان من كان لا يزوج بمؤمنة،  وَلا تُنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا  [البقرة:221].ومن باب الترغيب:  وَلَعَبْدٌ   [البقرة:221]، وعزة الله وجلاله! لعبد مؤمن  خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ  أَعْجَبَكُمْ  [البقرة:221]، عبد رقيق مملوك أسود مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو  أعجبك شرفه، ماله، جماله، قل ما شئت.                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ...)                                                                                              

                              ثم قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ   [البقرة:221]، أي: الكفار، المشركون، الذين حذرناكم من إنكاحهم ونكاحهم،   أُوْلَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ  [البقرة:221]، يدعون من؟ يدعونكم،  الذي يتزوج مشركة سوف ينغمس في بؤرة الشرك ويدخل جهنم،  أُوْلَئِكَ  يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ  [البقرة:221]، إلى دخولها، يدعون من أجابهم وحقق  رغباتهم. وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ   [البقرة:221]، شتان ما بين دعاة الشرك والكفر ودعوة الله عز وجل إلى الجنة  لتدخلوها،  وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:221]، بأن يتوب عليكم  ويدخلكم الجنة. وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ   [البقرة:221]، فيتعظون ويفهمون ويعملون.                                                                                           
                                                                                      ذكر الأحكام المضمنة في الآية الكريمة                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
 حرمة نكاح المشركة                                                                                              

                              هيا الآن أسمعكم الآية:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ  أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ وَلا تُنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا  وَلَعَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ  يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ  وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ  [البقرة:221]، هذه آية احتوت على هذه الأحكام:أولاً: حرام  على المؤمنين أن يتزوجوا المشركات، لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر  أن يتزوج مشركة، ويمتنع من التزوج بها إلى أن تسلم، فإذا أسلمت قلبها ووجها  لله، وأصبحت من المؤمنات فتزوج بها إن شئت، أما وهي مشركة تؤله غير الله  مع الله، وتعبد مع الله سواه؛ فلا يحل الاتصال بها بحال من الأحوال.                                                                


 جواز نكاح الأمة بشروطه                                                                                              

                              وقوله:  وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ  [البقرة:221]، فيه إذن بأن  يتزوج المؤمن الحر الأمة للضرورة إذا كانت مؤمنة، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  [النساء:25]، بهذا القيد:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ  مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا  [النساء:25] قدرة على المال ليتزوج حرة بتكاليف كثيرة،  فلا بأس أن يتزوج أمة مؤمنة، هذه رخصة من الله عز وجل مبينة في سورة  النساء، وعرفها المؤمنون؛ ولهذا قال هنا:  وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ  مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  [البقرة:221]، وهذا أيضاً يدخل فيه  امتلاك وشراء أمة مؤمنة، فهي خير من أمة مشركة، لا للنكاح، بل للعمل  والخدمة، هذه علموها إخوانكم الذين بلغني أنهم يستقدمون العَمَلة الكافرين؛  لأنهم أرخص من العملة المؤمنين من الفلبين وغيرها، ويصرحون: المؤمن يطلب  كذا والكافر كذا! والله! لو عرفوا هذا لما أقدموا على ذلك، ما دمت مضطراً  إلى عامل، والمؤمنون متوافرون، فكيف ترضى بأن تأتي بكافر، ويعاشرك ويجالسك،  وتظل وتمسي معه، لو كان هناك بصيرة؟! من أين تأتي البصيرة وهم لا يشهدون  هذه الحلق، ولا يجلسون فيها ولا يفكرون في العلم والعمل به، هذا توجيه الله  أو لا؟  وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ  أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  [البقرة:221].  

 حرمة تزويج المسلمة بكافر                                                                                              

                               وَلا تُنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا   [البقرة:221]، أي: لا تزوجوا مشركاً بناتكم وأخواتكم حتى يؤمن، أما وهو  مشرك فلا يمكن أن نزوجه، ولهذا إجماع الأمة المسلمة على أن المؤمنة لا  يتزوجها كافر، سواء كان كتابياً أو مشركاً، ولو علم المسلمون بأن امرأة  مؤمنة تزوجها كافر وجب عليهم أن يغزو تلك البلاد، ويخلصوا تلك المؤمنة من  ذلك الكافر، مؤمنة تؤمن بالله ولقائه يتزوجها كافر؟! كيف تعبد الله وتطيع  هذا الزوج؟ تعارضت مهمتها، هي مأمورة بعبادة الله، كيف تعبد الله وهو لا  يؤمن بالله؟! لا يسمح لها حتى أن تغتسل، فيكف يسمح لها أن تصوم وتصلي؟! لا  يحل للمؤمنين عامة أن يروا مؤمنة يتزوجها كافر ولو كان كتابياً من اليهود  والنصارى فضلاً عن المشركين؛ لتعارض حقين: حق الله، وحق الزوج، فكيف تعبد  الله؟! ويجوز للمؤمن أن يتزوج كتابية؛ لأنه سلطانها وقاهر لها، لا تستطيع  أن تمنعه من شيء وهو يمعنها، أما أن المرأة المؤمنة توضع تحت كافر كتابياً  كان أو مشركاً فلا يمكنها أن تعبد الله عز وجل.فلهذا كان الإجماع -ولا  خلاف- أنه إذا بلغنا أن مؤمنة تزوجت كافراً يجب أن نفصلها عنه وأن نبعدها،  هل يفعل المسلمون هذا؟ أيام كانوا إعزة نعم، قد يغزون ذلك البلد لتخليص هذه  المؤمنة، أما الآن فالمؤمنات يتزوج بهن البريطاني والفرنسي والإيطالي  والأسباني ولا يتكلم أحد. وَلا تُنكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [البقرة:221]  بناتكم أو أخواتكم أو أمهاتكم؛  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا  [البقرة:221]، حتى  يدخلوا في الإسلام بالإعلان عن الشهادتين، ثم بالصلاة والاستعداد لأداء  الواجبات كالزكاة الصيام والحج.                                                                

 حكم نكاح الكتابية                                                                                              

                              أما الكتابية فإذا كان بيننا وبين قومها معاهدة وسلم، وعدم  اعتداء وحرب، أو كانت في ذمتنا؛ فلا بأس للحاجة، للضرورة أيضاً، كيف أترك  مؤمنة بلا زواج وأتزوج كافرة؟ من أحق برحمتك وإحسانك: الكافرة أو المؤمنة؟  ولكن إذا وجدت ذمية أو معاهدة فليتزوجها المؤمن بإذن الله تعالى؛ إذ قال عز  وجل:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  [المائدة:5] الآية، أي:  وأذن لكم بنكاح المحصنات من أهل الكتاب، والمحصنة ليست العاهرة الزانية  المعروفة بالعهر، لا يمكن أن يتزوجها إلا أن تكون عفيفة محصنة.إذاً: لا  تقل: لم أذن لنا في نكاح الكتابية ولم يأذن في نكاح المشركة؟ للفرق الموجود  بين المشركة والكتابية، فالمشركة تعبد غير الله، لا تعرف الله أبداً،  والكتابية تؤمن بالله ولقائه والدار الآخرة، وتؤمن بالكتب الإلهية والوحي،  وإن كانت كافرة؛ لأنها ما آمنت بالرسول الخاتم، ولا بالكتاب الناسخ  لغيره.أما الحربية إذا كان بيننا وبين النصارى -بريطانيا أو إيطاليا أو  فرنسا- حرب، ولا معاهدة؛ فلا يحل نكاح الحربية وإن كانت كتابية؛ لأنها  تخونك وتخون بلادك والدولة، وتنقل ما شاءت أن تنقل إلى دولتها، بل وتريد أن  تقتلك أيضاً؛ لأنك عدو، الحرب معلنة بيننا وبينهم والنار مشتعلة، كيف ترضى  وأنت تقتل آباءها وإخوانها؟!فالحر
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (7) 
الحلقة (14)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (104) 

كان من عادة اليهود وبعض المشركين في الجاهلية أنهم إذا حاضت فيهم المرأة  هجروها بالكلية، وكان بعض المشركين يطئون المرأة حتى في حيضتها، فجاء  الإسلام مبيناً كيفية معاملة الحائض، وهو أن يمتنع الرجل عن وطء المرأة في  حيضتها، ويستمتع بها فيما دون ذلك، ويؤاكلها ويشاربها وتقوم على خدمته، ثم  إذا انقضت حيضتها وطهرت فله أن يأتيها كيف شاء في موضع الحرث الذي شرعه  الله عز وجل له.                 


**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الموعود يا رب العالمين.ها نحن مع هاتين الآيتين  الكريمتين من سورة البقرة، من سورة الأحكام الإلهية.وقد كنا مع الآية التي  درسناها وعرفنا فيها حرمة نكاح المشركات، لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن بالله واليوم  الآخر أن يتزوج مشركة بالإجماع؛ لقوله عز وجل:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا  الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ  [البقرة:221].

ثانياً: حرمة إنكاح  المشركين، لا نزوج مشركاً بمؤمنة أبداً، ولو علمنا أن مؤمنة تزوجها مشرك  لغزونا تلك الديار وخلصنا تلك المؤمنة؛ لأن الزوج الكافر له حق -كالمؤمن-  على الزوجة، فيتعارض حق الله الذي من أجله خلقت المرأة وحق الزوج، فلذا لا  يحل السكوت أبداً عن مؤمنة يتزوجها مشرك كافر، وسواء كان كتابياً أو  مشركاً.وعرفنا شرط الولاية في النكاح؛ لأن قوله تعالى:  وَلا تُنكِحُوا  [البقرة:221] أي: لا تزوجوا، هذا مسند إلى الولي، وفي الحديث: ( لا نكاح  إلا بولي وشاهدي عدل )، و( أيما امرأة نكحت بدون إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل..  باطل.. باطل ).وفي الآية من هدايتها: التنفير من مخالطة المشركين، من  استطاع ألا يخالط مشركاً فليفعل، البعد أنجح، البعد أسلم؛ إذ قال تعالى:   أُوْلَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ  وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ [البقرة:221]. هذه أنوار الآية السابقة.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذىً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *


         والآن مع الآيتين الآتيتين، وإليكم تلاوتهما: أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى  فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى  يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ  اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ    *  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ  مُلاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:222-223] اللهم اجعلنا منهم  حتى يبشرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.هل هذا القرآن يقرأ على الموتى  ليتعلموا الأحكام الإلهية؟ كيف يقرءونه على الموتى؟ وما زالوا إلى الآن  يحفظون القرآن من ألفه إلى يائه من أجل أن يقرءوه على الموتى، أماتنا  الثالوث أماتهم الله، سلبونا روحنا وأبعدونا عنها فمتنا، فسادونا وساسونا  وتحكموا فينا.عرفوا أن حياة هذه الأمة متوقفة على هذا القرآن العظيم حفظاً  وتعبداً، واستخراجاً للأحكام والشرائع، وعملاً وتطبيقاً، القرآن روح ولا  حياة لفرد أو جماعة أو أمة بدون روح، فهذه الأحكام كيف نُسمعها الميت؟                             

** المراد بالسؤال عن المحيض وسببه                                                                                             * *

                              قوله تعالى:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ   [البقرة:222] ما المراد من المحيض؟ الحيض، أو زمن الحيض.هل يصح للفحل  المؤمن أن يجامع امرأته وهي حائض؟ الجواب: لا، فلفظ المحيض يطلق على زمن  الحيض ومكان الحيض، الفرج مكان الحيض، ويطلق على الحيض نفسه؛ فهو مصدر،  حاضت تحيض حيضاً.أي: هل يجوز للرجل أن يطأ امرأته أو جاريته وهي حائض؟ سأل  المؤمنون طلاب العلم والهداية، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلقى المعارف  من الله، لما سألوه أجابهم الله فعلمهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ولهذا فالأسئلة الشرعية ممدوحة محمودة، لكن لا أسئلة التنطع والإحراج، من  أراد أن يعبد الله فليسأل كيف يعبده وبم يعبده، وإذا ارتبك في شيء هل هو  حلال أو حرام فليوقف عمله حتى يسأل ويعلم. وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ   [البقرة:222] لأن الأسئلة تقدمت: يسألونك عن القتال، يسألونك عن الإنفاق،  يسألونك عن اليتامى، إذاً:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ   [البقرة:222] يا رسولنا والمبلغ عنا صلى الله عليك وسلم،  قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى   [البقرة:222] و(أذى) نكرة، والأذى ما يؤذي الإنسان في بدنه، في عرضه، في  ماله، إذاً: فنكاح المرأة وهي حائض فيه أذى يؤذي الفحل بالمرض.إذاً: فبناء  على هذا  فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ  [البقرة:222] اعتزلوا  النساء، ابتعدوا عنهن في حال الحيض. والسبب في السؤال: أن اليهود -عليهم  لعائن الله- جيران الأنصار والمهاجرين عندهم في بدعتهم التي يسمونها ديناً،  وأي دين لهم؟ فقد مسخوه، عندهم أن المرأة إذا حاضت لا ينام الزوج في  فراشها، يطردها كالكلبة، لا تقرب منه ولا يقرب منها، فلما جاء التشريع بدأت  طلائع الإيمان والإسلام، سألوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: اليهود شأنهم  كذا، ونحن هل نعتزل النساء كما اعتزل اليهود نساءهم أم لا؟ كان هذا سبب  السؤال.                                                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن)                                                                                             * *

                              فقال تعالى:  فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا  تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ  [البقرة:222] أي: بانقطاع حيضهن،  اعتزلوا النساء، ليس الاعتزال بأن يربطها في غرفة ويغلق عليها، أو يقول: ما  دمت في حيض فلا تأتي إلى جنبي ولا أراكِ، بل يعتزلها بألا يطأها فقط،  وينام إلى جنبها وتنام إلى جنبه، ويؤاكلها ويشاربها وتؤاكله، لا يطأها، وإن  احتاج إليها فقد أذن له أن يقول لها: استذفري أو شدي بشيء على فرجك ويتلذذ  بكافة جسمها ولا حرج.قال:  وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:222] أي: بالجماع  إلى غاية ماذا؟  حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ  [البقرة:222]، كيف يطهرن؟أولاً:  بانقطاع دم الحيض، ودم الحيض هو الدم الأسود الغليظ المتخثر، هذا الدم سنة  الله عز وجل في خلقه أن الأنثى من المؤمنات تحيض إذا كانت غير حبلى، فإن  حملت فالدم الزائد هو غذاء الجنين، فإذا ما كان ببطنها حمل ففي كل شهر تفرز  هذا الدم الذي يتجمع بحكمة الله وإرادته في خلقه حتى تحمل، إذا حملت انقطع  الدم، ونادراً ما يخرج دم وليس بحيض.والمدة أقلها يوم وليلة، وأكثرها خمسة  عشر يوماً، أقل الحيض يوم وليلة، وأكثره خمسة عشر يوماً، ما دام مستمراً  فلا صلاة ولا صيام ولا وطء حتى ينقطع فتغتسل، فإذا بلغت خمسة عشر يوماً وما  انقطع فإنها تغتسل وتصوم وتصلي وتوطأ إن شاء بعلها؛ لأن الحيض انتهى وجاء  داء ومرض يسمى الاستحاضة، وقد ينقطع الحيض في اليومين، في الثلاثة، وأغلبه  سبعة أيام وستة عند النساء.
*
*
* *معنى قوله تعالى: (فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله)                                                                                             * *

                              إذاً:  وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ   [البقرة:222] أي: ينقطع دم الحيض منهن،  فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ  [البقرة:222]  أي: اغتسلن، فالدم مانع من الجماع، وإذا انقطع يبقى المنع كذلك حتى تغتسل  كغسل الجنابة، وإذا لم تجد ماء تتيمم وتصلي.قال:  فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ   [البقرة:222] أي: اغتسلن  فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:222] ائتها يا بعلها يا فحلها من حيث أذن الله لك، وهو من فرجها،  لا من دبرها؛ إذ هذا الفرج -كما سيأتي- عبارة عن أرض للحراثة والزراعة  للإنبات.سبحان الله! نحرث الأرض، نبذر فيها الحب، نستره بالتراب، نسقيه  بالماء وإذا بالزروع يكون، كذلك البشر كيف ينبتون؟ هل في الأرض؟ لا، الطريق  الوحيد الذي لا نظير له هو أن يأتي الرجل امرأته ويبذر ماءه بويضاته  حيواناته في تلك الأرض وإذا بها متى شاء الله تتفاعل ويخرج الولد.   فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:222]، ومن هنا لنعلم  أن نكاح المرأة من دبرها هو اللواط، وقد جاء التعبير عنه باللوطية، وهو  محرم بالإجماع، الذي يطأ امرأته في دبرها كالذي يطأ الفحل في دبره والعياذ  بالله، نبرأ إلى الله ونعوذ به من هذه الحالة.ولذا قال تعالى:   فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:222] إذاً:  وَلا  تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ  حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:222] وهو إتيانهن من قبلهن لا من  دبرهن.                                                                

** حكم من أتى زوجته في دبرها                                                                                             * *

                              وهذه القضايا ترفع إلينا، أهلها يستفتون: هل تحرم عليه  المرأة وتبين بينونة كاملة أو لا تحرم؟ الجواب: لا تحرم، ولكنه ارتكب إثماً  عظيماً كالقتل تقريباً، وإن حصل هذا فعلى الفاعل أن يتوب، هذه التوبة  أولاً: يواصل البكاء والندم والاستغفار والصدقات حتى تمضي فترة ويشعر  بطهارة روحه؛ لأنه يلوث الروح ويلطخها، لا تزول تلك التلوثات وذلك العفن  إلا بالتوبة النصوح، البكاء بالدموع، الاستغفار، الندم، الصدقات حتى تمضي  فترة فيشعر بأنه طاب وطهر، والصدقة على الأقل نصف دينار، وهي إن وافقت  وكانت راضية فهي مثله في البكاء والصراخ والندم والتوبة والصدقة، وإن كان  أكرهها فلا شيء عليها والإثم عليه، وإن أراد أن يعاودها فلتطالب بالطلاق  وتشنع وتخرج، ولا ترض بهذا المنكر.                                                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين)                                                                                             * *

                               إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ  [البقرة:222] اللهم اجعلنا منهم، يجب أولاً أن نتوب إلى  الله وأن نتطهر من أدراننا، من أوساخنا، من ذنوبنا، من سيئاتنا، فالله طيب  لا يحب إلا طيباً، من أراد أن يحبه الله فليكن من التوابين، فإن وقعت منه  نظرة فقط قال: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، أو كلمة فقط قال: أستغفر الله وأتوب  إليه، أو تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها أو عن الجماعة فقط قال: أستغفر الله وأتوب  إليه. هذا التواب كثير الرجعة إلى الله، كلما زلت القدم عاد إلى الله،  وهذا يحتفظ بطهارة روحه، ما يسمح للنفس أن تخبث أبداً، دائماً الماء  والصابون في يديه. وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ  [البقرة:222] الذين  يتكلفون الطهارة، يطلبونها ويعملون على تحقيقها.                                                                                           

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          وقوله تعالى:  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:223] النساء:  جمع لا مفرد له، واحد النساء امرأة، بعضهم يقولون: إنسانة، ولكن النساء لا  مفرد له.  نِسَاؤُكُمْ  [البقرة:223] أي: زوجاتكم  حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ   [البقرة:223] هل تعرفون الحرث؟ قطعة أرض تبذر فيها البذر وتسقيها فتنبت لك  بإذن الله البر والشعير والذرة، وما إلى ذلك، فنساؤنا جعلهن الله للرجال  حرثاً، أرض حراثة، ولكن لا تنبت البر والبصل والثوم، تنبت الرجال  والنساء!لو كان عندك أرض تحرث فيها فتنبت لك الأولاد من بنين أو بنات فهذه  الأرض ما تباع أبداً ولا تساوم بقيمة، فالحمد لله! هذا كلام الله:   نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:223] إذاً:  فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ  أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  [البقرة:223] في أي وقت، وكيف شئتم.  ‏                              

** حكم إتيان المرأة من دبرها في الفرج وحال الحيض والنفاس                                                                                             * *


                              وهنا مسألة أخرى أيضاً: بعض الرجال يأتي امرأته من ورائها،  لكن لا يولج إحليله -ذكره- في دبرها، يطؤها في فرجها حيث الحرث، ولكن يطؤها  وهي مدبرة، وهذا كان يفعله بعض المؤمنين، فكره بعضهم هذا النوع، تحدث بعض  النساء، بمعنى أنه يأتيها من ورائها ولا يطؤها في دبرها، لكن يطؤها في  فرجها الذي هو طريق الحراثة والزرع، فلما تململ بعض الناس من سماع هذا  أفتاهم الله عز وجل:  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ  أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  [البقرة:223] وهي قائمة، وهي قاعدة، مقبلة، مدبرة، شأنك  يا عبد الله، لا إله إلا الله! فأتوا حرثكم كيف شئتم. وهل يأتي الحرث وهي  حائض؟ لا، وهي نفساء؟ لا. فقوله: أنَّى بمعنى: كيف، لا بمعنى: أي وقت، نعم  في أي وقت أيضاً على شرط أن تكون طاهراً ليست بحائض ولا نفساء.                                                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وقدموا لأنفسكم)                                                                                             * *

                               نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى  شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:223] لا إله إلا الله! قدموا  للدار الآخرة، هذه أيام معدودة ومحدودة وأنتم ماشون، والله! لراحلون، قدموا  للدار التي تنزلون بها شيكات، احجزوا في فنادق السماء قبل ضياع  الوقت.ويدخل في هذا اللفظ:  وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:223] أن  تنوي ببعالك ونكاحك وإتيانك زوجك أن تنجب أولاداً وبنين يعبدون الله عز  وجل.هل يستطيع إنسان أو العالم بأسره أن يوجد لنا رجلاً أو امرأة؟ مستحيل!  روسيا جمعت أطباءها وصناعها وعلماء الذرة، وقالوا: لتعملوا على إنتاج  الإنسان، حتى إذا استطعنا أن نوجد جيوشاً آلية فسنضع أرجلنا على العالم  بأسره، ولا يأسف أحد ولا يحزن، اصنعوا من البلاستيك رجالاً وانفخوا فيهم  الروح ليصبحوا كالبشر ونوجههم لفتح العالم، قالت الأخبار الصحيحة: عملوا  ثمانية عشر عاماً، وهم يعملون الليل والنهار على إيجاد جيش من الآلات،  بمعنى أن هناك ناساً يضعونهم في الطرقات الآن في أوروبا، إنسان واقف بهيكل  كامل، فقط تنفخ فيه الروح، عملوا ثمانية عشر عاماً، ثم أعلنوا عن فشلهم،  وقالوا بعد البحث المتواصل في الكون: الروح من عالم أعلى لا توجد في العالم  الأسفل، قلنا: عجائزنا في القرية تخبر بهذا، ما يحتاج إلى ثمانية عشر  عاماً، والله! أيما عجوز مسلمة تقول: الروح تأتي من الله، من السماء، الملك  ينفخها، وهم في ثماني عشرة سنة يعملون، والرواتب ضخمة، يريدون أن يوجدوا  جيشاً غير بشري يحكمون به العالم.إذاً: فيا فحل! انو بوطئك وجماعك إنتاج  إنسان يذكر الله ويشكره، قدم لنفسك، ولهذا على الرجل إذا كان يملك النفقة  والسكن أن يتزوج، ما يضيع الوقت، من أجل ماذا؟ من أجل أن ينتج بنين وبنات  يعبدون الله عز وجل بالذكر والشكر، ماذا يكلفك؟ إنها أربعة آلاف ريال:  ألفان مهر وألفان لتدبير شأنك، وسيضحك مني القوم؛ لأنهم يسمعون المهر خمسين  ألفاً، ستين ألفاً، فاللهم إن هذا منكر، لم هذا؟ أبيع هذا وشراء؟ المهم  أنه ما دمت قادراً على أن تنتج رجلاً وامرأة فأي فرح أعظم من هذا الفرح، لا  صناعة ولا كلفة، فتح الله لك الباب، علمك، وضع بين يديك الحرث فاحرث وأنتج  يا عبد الله، قدم لنفسك:  وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:223] تشمل  إنجاب البنين والبنات، وتشمل كل عمل صالح قدم، مساعدتك على الزواج -والله-  تقديم، مؤمن يريد أن يتزوج فساعدته بمائة ريال أو ألف فأنت شريك في هذا  الأجر، لك أجر.فقوله جل وعز: (قدموا) شامل لهذا ولكل عمل صالح تقدمه إلى  الآخرة لتظفر به وتفوز، هذه وصية الله:  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ   [البقرة:223] من أعطانا هذا؟ الله هو الذي أذن.   

** ذكر بعض الأحاديث الواردة في حرمة إتيان المرأة في دبرها                                                                                             * *

                              إذاً:  فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  [البقرة:223]  كيف شئتم: من قيام، من قعود، عن اليمين، عن الشمال، من وراء، من أمام، مع  الاحتراز الكامل من أن يطأ في دبرها، هذا هو الموت والدمار.أسمعكم الأحاديث  الواردة في هذا الباب:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم في الحاشية: [ وذلك  لتحريم وطء المرأة في دبرها للآية الكريمة وللأحاديث الصحاح وما أكثرها،  ومنها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا أيها الناس! إن الله لا يستحي من  الحق، لا تأتوا النساء في أعجازهن ) أي: أدبارهن، وقوله: ( من أتى امرأة في  دبرها لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة ) ]، ووردت أحاديث كثيرة، لكن هذا  يكفي، فهذه خطبة خطبها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا أيها الناس! إن  الله لا يستحي من الحق ) لذا أقول لكم هذا، ( فلا تأتوا النساء في أعجازهن  )، ( من أتى امرأة في دبرها لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة )، ومن غضب الله  عليه ولم ينظر إليه هل يدخل الجنة؟                                                                


** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين)                                                                                             * *

                              قال تعالى:  فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:223] من إتمام  الوصية قال: اتقوا الله، لا تخرجوا عن طاعته فتأتوا النساء في حيضهن قبل  الطهر، أو بعد الطهر وقبل الاغتسال، أو تأتوهن في أدبارهن، كل هذا داخل في  قوله:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلاقُوهُ  [البقرة:223]  اتقوا الله، ولو كان لا يأتي يوم تقف بين يديه فاضحك، قل: أمرنا بأن نتقيه  فلن نتقيه، لكن اعلم أنك ستقف بين يديه، إذا حدثتك نفسك أو سولت لك  باستمرارك على المعصية فاعلم أنك لست طليقاً حيث شئت، سيأتي يوم تقف بين  يدي الله، تلاقيه وجهاً لوجه، ماذا تقول؟ أعوذ بالله! لو قال الله له: فعلت  كذا في امرأتك فسيذوب ويتحطم.  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:223] وأخيراً يا رسولنا بشر المؤمنين، أصحاب هذه  العقائد والآداب والأخلاق والعبادات والمعاملات، لم قال:  وَبَشِّرِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:223]؟ لأنه -والله- لا يمتثل هذه الأوامر إلا  مؤمن، لا يتقيد بهذه القيود ولا يتأدب بهذه الآداب إلا مؤمن، أما الكافر  فلا، فلهذا ختم بهذا:  وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:223]، هم الذين  يمتثلون أمر الله ويجتنبون نهيه، والذي تراه بين الناس من عدم الطاعة  والله! لنتيجة عدم الإيمان أو ضعفه، أما أهل الإيمان اليقيني الكامل فهيهات  هيهات أن يتلوثوا بهذه الأوساخ والقاذورات!                                                                

** الإعجاز القرآني في انتظام الأحكام المضمنة في الآية الكريمة * * 

                              والآن نسمعكم الآيتين وتفكروا:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا  تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ  حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ   *  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ  أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّكُمْ مُلاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:222-223]، والله!  لو تكتب صحيفة بعشرين صفحة ما تأتي بهذا الكمال في هذه الآية، لا إله إلا  الله!ّ لو تملأ عشرين صفحة ما يمكن أن تتسع لهذه، عجب هذا القرآن أو لا؟  إخواننا من الجن عرفوا هذا ونطقوا به، وصاحوا:  قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ  أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  [الجن:1] والمؤمنون (95%) منهم ما يفهمون أنه عجب، ما  تذوقوه، ما جلسوا عليه، ما فهموه، كيف يعرفون أنه عجب؟ الجن ما إن سمعوا  الرسول يقرأ في صلاة الصبح حتى التفوا حوله وكادوا يكونون عليه لبداً،  وقالوا: أنصتوا.. أنصتوا، ما إن سمعوه حتى قالوا: إنا سمعنا قرآناً عجباً،  وعادوا إلى ديارهم يبلغون دعوة الله. فالمفروض أن المستمعين يبلغون هذه  الآية، يحدثون بها الليلة جلساءهم حتى تستقر في نفوسهم، بلغ ولو آية، ويوم  يفتح الله وننطلق فسيحدث هذا، ولكن إلى الآن مازلنا خاملين.  

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *
          ‏                              
** معنى الآيات                                                                                             * *

                              قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى  الآيتين:يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن بعض المؤمنين سألوا عن المحيض: هل تساكن  المرأة معه وتؤاكل وتشارب أو تهجر بالكلية حتى تطهر؟ إذ كان هذا من عادة  أهل الجاهلية ]، وحتى اليهود أيضاً، بل اليهود هم الذين كانوا يعتزلون  المرأة نهائياً.قال: [ وأمره أن يقول لهم: الحيض أذى يضر بالرجل المواقع  فيه، وعليه فليعتزلوا النساء الحُيَّض في الجماع فقط لا في المعاشرة  والمؤاكلة والمشاربة ] والمبيت، لا، [ وإنما في الجماع فقط أيام سيلان  الدم، بل لا بأس بمباشرة الحائض في غير ما بين السرة والركبة، للحديث  الصحيح بذلك في هذا، كما أكد هذا المنع بقوله تعالى لهم:  وَلا  تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:222] أي: لا تجامعوهن حتى يطهرن بانقطاع دمهن  والاغتسال بعده لقوله:  فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ [البقرة:222] أي: اغتسلن   فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ [البقرة:222] بإتيانهن، وهو  القبل لا الدبر ]، القبل: الأمام، والدبر: الوراء، [ فإنه محرم، وأعلمهم  تعالى أنه يحب التوابين من الذنوب المتطهرين من النجاسات والأقذار،  فليتوبوا وليتطهروا ليفوزوا بحب مولاهم عز وجل. هذا معنى الآية الأولى ]،  هل هناك أغلى من حب الله؟ لو يأتيني هاتف يهتف على شرط أن يكون ملكاً،  يقول: اعلم أن الله يحبك واخرج من بيتك ومالك؛ فوالله لفرحت وخرجت، وإن  قالوا: الشيخ جن، لكن نتوسل ونعمل، وكلنا رجاء أن يحبنا، من أحبه الله  فلينم، من أحبه الله لا يذله، لا يخزيه، لا يهينه، لا يكله إلى  غيره.والخطوة الأولى: أحبه أنت، أما أنك غير مستعد لحبه وتطلب منه أن يحبك  فهذا خطأ فاحش، ويقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم  به من النعم، وأحبوني بحبه )، هذه إذا ذكرتها وكنت في خلوة وذكرت ثيابك  النظيفة أو طعامك بين يديك، أو إنقاذك يوم كذا في حادثة كذا، فعلى الفور  ترتعد فرائصك وتبكي وتحب الله أكثر من حبك لنفسك، والذي ما يذكر هذا لا يحب  الله، أمر مفروغ منه، ( أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من النعم ) اذكر نعمه  تحبه، اذكر إحسانه إليك تحبه.أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبهمفطالما استعبد  الإنسان إحسان.والذي يأكل ويشرب كالحمار ولا يفكر ولا يذكر الله كيف يحب  الله؟قال: [ أما الآية الثانية وهي قوله تعالى:  نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:223] فهي تضمنت جواب سؤال وهو: هل يجوز جماع المرأة مدبرة بأن  يأتيها الرجل من ورائها؟ إذ حصل هذا السؤال من بعضهم فعلاً، فأخبر تعالى  أنه لا مانع من ذلك إذا كان في القبل لا في الدبر، وكانت المرأة أيضاً  طاهرة من دمي الحيض والنفاس، وسمى المرأة حرثاً لأن رحمها ينبت فيه الولد  كما ينبت الزرع في الأرض الطيبة، وما دام الأمر كذلك فيأت الرجل امرأته كما  شاء مقبلة أو مدبرة؛ إذ المقصود حاصل وهو الإحصان وطلب الولد ]، ما معنى  الإحصان؟الحفظ من الوقوع في الزنا، الإحصان حاصل بهذا الوطء سواء من أمام  أو من وراء، والولد كذلك ينبت بإذن الله.[ فقوله تعالى:  أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  [البقرة:223] يريد: على أي حال من إقبال أو إدبار شئتم شرط أن يكون ذلك في  القبل لا في الدبر، ثم وعظ تعالى عباده المؤمنين بقوله:  وَقَدِّمُوا  لِأَنفُسِكُمْ [البقرة:223] من الخير ما ينفعكم في آخرتكم، واعلموا أنكم  ملاقوا الله تعالى فلا تغفلوا عن ذكره وطاعته؛ إذ هذا هو الزاد الذي ينفعكم  يوم تقفون بين يدي ربكم ] ويسائلك: هل فعلت؟ هل فعلت؟[ وأخيراً أمر رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبشر المؤمنين بخير الدنيا والآخرة وسعادتهما من كان  إيمانه صحيحاً مثمراً التقوى مولداً العمل الصالح ].                                                                

** هداية الآيات                                                                                             * *


                              قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيتين:من هداية الآيتين:

أولاً: حرمة الجماع أثناء الحيض والنفاس؛  لما فيه من الضرر، ولقوله تعالى:  فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ  وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ  [البقرة:222].

ثانياً: حرمة وطء  المرأة إذا انقطع دم حيضها أو نفاسها ولم تغتسل بعد، لقوله تعالى:  فَإِذَا  تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ [البقرة:222]  .

ثالثاً: حرمة نكاح المرأة في دبرها؛ لقوله تعالى:  فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ  حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ [البقرة:222] ] أي: أذن لكم، [ وهو  القبل.

رابعاً: وجوب التطهير من الذنوب بالتوبة، والتطهير من الأقذار  والنجاسات بالماء ]، تطهير النفس بالتوبة والاستغفار، وتطهير البدن بالماء  العذب الصافي الطهور، فالماء الطاهر تشربه، تغسل به إناء، أما الطهور فهو  الذي ترفع به الأحداث، هو الذي يتم به الغسل والوضوء.

[ خامساً: وجوب تقديم  ما أمكن من العمل الصالح ليكون زاد المسلم إلى الدار الآخرة؛ لقوله تعالى:   وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ [البقرة:223].

سادساً: وجوب تقوى الله تعالى  بفعل ما أمر وترك ما نهى عنه وزجر ]، أما قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:223] هذا أمر أو لا؟ أيعصى الله إذا قال: افعل أو لا تفعل؟[  سابعاً: بشرى الله تعالى على لسان رسوله لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة ]، وبشر يا رسولنا  المؤمنين والمؤمنات.فالحم
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (8) 
الحلقة (15)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (105) 

نهى الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين عن الإكثار من الأيمان؛ لأن ذلك مفض إلى أن  يمنع المرء عن فعل بعض الطاعات وإتيان بعض الخيرات، أما ما يجري على ألسنة  الناس من الأيمان التي لا يقصد بها الحلف، وإنما تجري مجرى الكلام فهي مما  لا يؤاخذ بها الإنسان، أما ما انعقد عليه القلب فيحاسب عليه المرء، ومن  ذلك الإيلاء من الزوجة، فقد أمهل الله صاحبه أربعة أشهر فإما أن يرجع إلى  وطء زوجه أو يطلقها فتحرم عليه.                 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فهو المهتدي، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له  إلا الله.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا هذا إنك ربنا وولينا،  ولا رب ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع من سورة البقرة:أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً  لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   *  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ  تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ   *  وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:224-227].هذه الآيات اشتملت على أحكام جليلة، من ظفر بها الآن وعاد  إلى بيته وجلس على فراشه واسترجعها ووجدها كما هي؛ فهي -والله- لأكبر  غنيمة غنمها في هذه الليلة، والله! لخير من خمسين ألف ريال؛ لأن ما عندكم  ينفد أو لا؟ وما عند الله باق، فالباقي خير من الفاني، فهل مستعدون لأن  نحفظ ونفهم، لأننا أخذنا أعظم جائزة: الله يذكرنا في الملكوت الأعلى، أبعد  هذا شيء؟! من نحن وما نحن حتى يذكرنا الله بين ملائكته؟ بفضل هذا العطاء  الإلهي: نتلو كتابه في بيته، ونتدارسه، هذا هو السر.                              


 سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                              

                              أولاً: لهذه الآية في نزولها سبب:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ  عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:224] هذه الآية لها سبب في  نزولها، قيل: إنها نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، لما حدثت حادثة  الإفك وكرب رسول الله والصديق والمؤمنون بتلك الشائعة التي ما أكثرها  اليوم، فـالصديق حلف بالله ألا يطعم ابن خالته مسطحاً ، كان الصديق يطعم  ابن خالته مسطحاً صباح مساء، يأكل مع الأسرة؛ لأنه فقير، فلما ولغ في هذه  الفتنة حلف ألا يطعمه في بيته، فنزلت الآية:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ  عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ [البقرة:224]، فما كان من الصديق إلا  أن أرجعه وعاد به إلى بيته وكفر عن يمينه.وفيها يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيراً منها فليأت الذي هو خير وليكفر  عن يمينه ) قاعدة عامة: ما من مؤمن يحلف بالله ألا يفعل كذا، ويكون قد حُرم  ذلك الخير بيمينه؛ إذ جعلها عرضة في الطريق فامتنع بها، فعليه أن يكفر عن  يمينه ويفعل ذلك الذي حلف ألا يفعله، وليأت الذي هو خير.من حلف على شيء ثم  رأى أن غيره خير منه فليأت الذي هو خير وليكفر عن يمينه. وقيل: نزلت في عبد  الله بن رواحة ، فمن عبد الله بن رواحة هذا؟ شهيد مؤتة، هذا كان له ختن  فغاضبه، حلف ألا يكلمه، والختن إما أخو زوجته أو أبوها، وجائز أن يكون زوج  ابنته، والجمع: أختان، أقارب زوجتك هم أختانك، زوج ابنتك ختن لك أيضاً.                                                                

 النهي عن جعل اليمين مانعاً من فعل الخيرات                                                                                              

                              إذاً: فكانت الآية:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً  لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:224]، أي: ولا تجعلوا الحلف بالله، أما الله فما  يكون عرضة، وإنما الحلف به تعالى لا تجعلوه عرضة في الطريق فيحول بينكم  وبين طاعة الله وفعل الخيرات والصالحات، كأن يقول: والله لا أصلح بين اثنين  بعد اليوم؛ لأنه صلح بينهما فلحقه سب أو عتاب أو آلام، ويمنع نفسه عن فعل  الخير؛ إذ الإصلاح بين اثنين حسنة لا تقابلها حسنة. أو حلف ألا يكلم  فلاناً، وفي تكليمه والحديث معه خير كثير، كيف يحرم نفسه من أخوة أخيه؟  إذاً: فليكفر وليفعل الذي هو خير، أو حلف ألا يعطي بعد اليوم فلساً لفلان  أو فلان، فالعطاء خير من الحرمان، فليكفر وليأت الذي هو خير.وافهموا من  قوله:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:224] أن هناك محذوفاً: ولا تجعلوا  الحلف بالله عرضة في الطريق يمنعكم من الوصول إلى الخير. وَلا تَجْعَلُوا  اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:224] لأن هذه مواطن الخير: فالبر فعل خير،  والتقوى بترك فعل شر وفعل واجب أو مندوب خير، وتصلحوا بين الناس، هذه مواطن  الخير والبر، لا تجعلوا اليمين بالله واقفة في الطريق كحجر عثرة كما  يقولون، لا تجعلوا أيها المؤمنون الحلف بالله تعالى مانعاً لكم من فعل  الخير، سواء كان تصدقاً، سواء كان مجالسة الصالح، أو دخول بيته.. وهكذا من  أنواع البر والإحسان.                                                                

 سبب تسمية الحلف يميناً                                                                                              

                               وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ   [البقرة:224] يقال: فلان عرضة للسب، فلان عرضة لكذا، المرأة عرضة للخطبة  والنكاح، فالعرضة: ما يعترض الشيء ويكون في طريقه،  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا  اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:224] والأيمان: جمع يمين وهو  الحلف، لم سمي الحلف يميناً؟ لأن العرب كانوا إذا أراد أن يحلف يضع يمينه  على يمين الثاني، وضع اليمين على اليمين، من هنا سمي الحلف يميناً، توثيقاً  وتأكيداً ليحلف له ويمينه على يمينه، فهذا الحلف يقال له: يمين، لهذه  الملاحظة؛ لأنهم يضعون أيمانهم على بعضها تقوية للحلف وتأكيداً له.                                                                


 حكم الحلف بغير الله تعالى                                                                                              

                              (( وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  ))[البقرة:224] ما قال: لإيمانكم، فالإيمان: التصديق، والأيمان: جمع يمين  وهي الحلف، والحلف -كما عرفتم وبلغوا- لا يجوز إلا بالله، بأسمائه وصفاته،  لا بالكعبة ولا بالأمانة ولا بالنبي ولا بفلان ولا فلان، ومن حلف بغير الله  متعمداً فقد أشرك، وهذا حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: ( من  حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك ) كيف أشرك؟ بينا هذا، العادة أن الإنسان يحلف بما  هو عظيم عنده، فالذي تحلف به جعلت له جزءاً من عظمة الله؛ لأن الله أكبر؛  لأن الله هو العظيم، فلما حلفت بفلان وفلان أعطيته نصيباً من عظمة الله،  معناه: أشركته في عظمة الله.فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من حلف  بغير الله فقد أشرك ) أشرك المحلوف به في عظمة الله عز وجل، وأين إخواننا  المصريون الذين يقولون: والنبي.. والنبي، دائماً على ألسنتهم، وحين تنبهه  في الموسم يقول: والنبي ما نزيد بعدها، قلت له: يا بني! لا تقل: والنبي، لا  تحلف، انتبه، حتى ولو جرت على لسانك، جاهد نفسك، فيقول لي: والنبي ما نزيد  بعدها! ولهذا لما شاهد أبو القاسم هذه الظاهرة في المؤمنين الذين عاشوا  سنين يحلفون بالعزى، أو باللات أو مناة، فكونه أسلم منذ عامين لا يستطيع،  تجري على لسانه، فما يقدر على التخلص منها، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من  حلف باللات أو العزى فليقل: لا إله إلا الله ) فهذه مادة الإصلاح، أيما  مؤمن جرى على لسانه: وحق فلان، ورأس فلان، بدون قصد، فحين يعرف أنه وقع  يقول: لا إله إلا الله، ( وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها )، هذا علاج لمن تعود  من فطرته وصغره أن يحلف بغير الله، لا يريد أن يعظم ذلك الشيء، فما هو  العلاج؟ لا إله إلا الله تمحو تلك السيئة.إذاً: (( وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ  عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ ))[البقرة:224] لأقوالكم (( عَلِيمٌ  ))[البقرة:224] بنياتكم وأفعالكم، إذاً: فاحذروا، لا تجعلوا اليمين مانعة  من الخير، فإذا قلت: مع الأسف؛ أنا حلفت ألا أحضر الحلقة الفلانية، فكفر عن  يمينك واحضر، حيث امتنعت من الخير.                                                                                           

تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم ...)                
 
          ثم قال تعالى:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:225] ما هو اللغو في الأيمان؟ اللغو: الباطل وما لا  فائدة فيه، والمؤمنون من أمثالكم عن اللغو معرضون، لا يستقبلون اللغو بل  يعطونه ظهورهم، أتدرون ما ضابط اللغو؟ كل قول أو عمل أو تفكير لا ينتج لك  ريالاً لمعاشك ولا حسنة لمعادك فهو لغو، ضابط عجب هذا، امرؤ يفكر، فيم  تفكر؟ إذا كان ما تفكر فيه ينتج لك حسنة لأنك تفكر في عظمة الله وجلاله، أو  تفكر في ذنوبك وما أصابك، هذا لا بأس، أما أن تفكر في شيء ما ينتج لك  ريالاً ولا حسنة فباطل هذا التفكير، أغمض عينيك ونم أو قم فصل. وحين تتكلم  بالكلمة والكلمات طيب الكلام وقصره، هل تحصل على حسنة به تدخرها ليوم  القيامة؟ قال: لا، هل تحصل على ريال أو فائدة مالية؟ قال: لا. إذاً: كلامك  باطل، لغو، أعرض عنه واذكر الله عز وجل.يعمل بجهد، هذا العمل يا عبد الله  هل ينتج لك ريالاً أو لا لأولادك وزوجتك؟ قال: لا، هل ينتج لك حسنات عند  الله؟ قال: لا، إذاً: لا تلعب، هذا لغو، كالذين يلعبون الكيرم والكرة. ‏                              

 المراد بلغو اليمين                                                                                              

                              إذاً: يمين اللغو هي التي تحلف على شيء تظنه كذا، ويظهر بعد  ذلك خلاف ما ظننت، هذه لغو يمين، مثالها: أن يقول لك أخوك: من فضلك أسلفني  مائة ريال، فتقول: والله! ما عندي ولا شيء؛ لأنك تعتقد أنه ليس في جيبك  شيء، بعدما رجعت البيت وجدت في جيبك ألف ريال أو مائة، فهذا لغو يمين لا  تؤاخذ عليها. أو قيل لك: أين إبراهيم؟ فقلت: والله لقد سافر، وبعد أن رجعت  البيت وجدته ما سافر، هل حنثت أو لا؟ لكن هذه لغو يمين، ما أنت بمتعمد، هذه  صورة من لغو اليمين، أن تحلف على شيء تظنه كذا لغالب على ظنك، فيظهر خلاف  ذلك، والإنسان ضعيف، فهذه اليمين التي تسمى بلغو اليمين لا إثم فيها ولا  كفارة أبداً.الصورة الثانية: أن يجري على لسانك ما لا تقصده من أيمان، يقال  لك: تعال: فتقول: لا والله. هيا بنا، لا والله، وهو لا يريد اليمين، تجري  على لسانه فقط، فهذه هي لغو اليمين لا يؤاخذنا الله بها:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ  اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:225].إذاً: لغو اليمين  لها صورتان: الأولى: أن تظن الشيء كذا فتحلف عليه فيتبين خلاف ما حلفت، لا  إثم فيها ولا كفارة، لقول الله تعالى:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ  بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:225].الصورة الثانية: أن يجري على  لسانه اليمين بدون قصد، كقول: بلى والله كذا وكذا.                                                                


 أنواع اليمين المكفَّرة                                                                                              

                              واليمين المكفَّرة لها صورتان أيضاً: الأولى: أن يقول:  والله! لا أمشي معك، عزم على ألا يمشي، والله! لأضربن رأسه، عازم أو لا؟ ثم  لم يستطع، اضطر لأن يمشي، حلف فقال: والله! لا أسافر معك بعد اليوم أبداً،  وبعد فترة اضطر إلى أن يسافر، هذه اليمين يؤاخذ عليها العبد. والثانية: أن  يقول: والله! لأفعلن، ينسب القدرة إلى نفسه، والله لأضربن، والله لأعطين..  ويعجز، هنا نفسه تتلوث، تخبث، تحتاج إلى آلة تمسحها، لم تلوثت؟ لأنه نسي  أنه عبد مملوك لله، لا يستطيع أن يتحرك ولا أن يسكن إلا بإذن الله، فنسي  الله فقال: والله لا أفعل، هل أنت تملك هذا؟ عندك قدرة؟ أو يقول: والله  لأفعلن، هل أنت قادر على أن تفعل ما تريد؟ أما تقرأ:  وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ  [الإنسان:30] فلما نسي جلالة وعظمة الله وملك  الله ارتكب إثماً بهذا النسيان، فتلطخت نفسه بالإثم، فلا يزول إلا بما عين  الحكيم مما تزول بهذه الآثام، اللهم إلا إذا اعترف فقال: والله! لا أسافر  معك بعد اليوم إلا أن شاء الله، أو قال: والله! لأضربن رأسك إلا أن يشاء  الله، ما دام أنه اعترف فلا إثم، وهذا ما يسمى بالاستثناء؛ لأنه أول مرة  وقع في محنة حيث نسي الله، قال: والله لا أذهب، هل أنت تملك ألا تذهب؟ الذي  يملك هو الله، فلما أصر وما استثنى وعجز واضطر إلى أن يفعل ما حلف عليه  تلطخت نفسه بأوضار الذنب والإثم، فلا تمحى ولا يزول أثرها إلا بالمادة التي  وضعها الله.ما هي المادة التي وضعها الله؟ عتق رقبة، أو كسوة عشرة مساكين،  فإذا ما استطاع فصوم ثلاثة أيام، مخير، فإذا أعتق رقبة استراح، أو أن يكسو  عشرة بثوب وطاقية لكل واحد، وإذا كانت لامرأة فملاءة وخمار، بحيث تصح  صلاتها فيها، فإذا ما استطاع الكسوة يطعم عشرة مساكين، يجمعهم على غداء  وعشاء أو يعطي كل واحد كيلو دقيق أو كيلو ونصفاً، كله واسع، فإذا ما استطاع  صام ثلاثة أيام.من هو هذا الذي يكفر؟ يكفر عن ماذا؟ عن الذنب الذي علق  بنفسه لما ادعى أنه يفعل، هل تملك أن تفعل أنت؟ قل: إن شاء الله أنك تفعل،  أو يقول: لا أفعل ويحلف، قل: إن شاء الله؛ إنك قد تعجز فما تستطيع، استثن،  فالله تعالى يقول في بيان الكفارة:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ  فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا  تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ  لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ  [المائدة:89].   

 اليمين الغموس وحكم الكفارة فيها                                                                                              

                             بقيت يمين تسمى الغموس، هذه تغمس صاحبها في الإثم من رأسه  إلى قدميه، وتغمسه في جهنم، سماها أبو القاسم الغموس، فعول، كثيرة الغمس في  الذنوب والآثام ثم في جهنم، ما هي اليمين الغموس؟ هذه التي جاءت في هذه  الآية:  بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  [البقرة:225] اليمين الغموس: أن يحلف  بالله كاذباً ليحصل على فائدة دنيوية، يحلف بالله كاذباً لأجل ماذا؟ ليحصل  على ريال أو طعام أو منصب أو حاجة، يقول: والله! ما رأيت فلاناً، وهو كان  معه، من أجل غرض يحصل عليه.هذه اليمين الغموس فقهاء الإسلام منهم من يقول:  لا كفارة لها أبداً، لو تصوم ألف عام ما ينفع، إلا أن تتوب، فتقول: إني  حلفت كاذباً، وخذوا ما أخذته منكم، فترد الحقوق إلى أصحابها، وتفضح نفسك  أمامهم، وتستغفر الله وتتوب إليه، هذه هي الكفارة.أما أن تحلف كاذباً  لفائدة دنيوية وتقول: أنا أكفر، فما ينفع ولو تصوم الدهر كله، حتى ترد الحق  الذي أخذته باليمين الكاذبة. ومن أهل العلم من يقول: دعه يكفر، فهو تخفيف  على الأقل، يكفر كالكفارة عن اليمين الأخرى، وإن كان هذا ما يكفي، لكن شيء  خير من لا شيء.والأولون من أهل العلم من علماء الإسلام يقولون: اليمين  الغموس ما فيها كفارة، بمعنى: ما تنفع حتى تعلن عن توبتك وتقول لفلان: أنا  كذبت عليك لآخذ مالك أو لآخذ كذا وكذا، خذ مالك، أو: هذه رقبتي اضربها، هذا  الذي يكفرها. ومع هذا فإذا ما فعل ماذا يصنع؟ على الأقل يكفر كفارة يمين:  إطعام عشرة مساكين، أو عتق رقبة، أو كسوة، أو صيام.                                                                

 إجمال أنواع الأيمان الأربع                                                                                              

                              فهذه هي الأيمان الأربع:أولاً: قلنا: يا عباد الله! لا  تجعلوا اليمين بالله مانعة لكم عن الخير، فإذا حلفت ألا تصلح بين اثنين أو  ألا تعتمر أو لا تسافر مع فلان أو لا تتصدق أو كذا، فكفر عن يمينك وافعل  الخير، أخذاً بقول ربنا:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً  لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:224]، هذه اليمين فرغنا منها. ثم جئنا  إلى لغو اليمين:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ   [البقرة:225] ما هو لغو اليمين؟ اليمين التي تحلف بالله على شيء تظنه أو  موقن بأنه كذا ويتبين خلاف ذلك، فلا شيء، لا يؤاخذك الله عليها، ولا كفارة  فيها؛ لأن النفس ما تلطخت، تحلف على شيء تظنه، تعتقد أنه كذا ويتبين خلاف  ذلك، كما لو قيل لك: من فضلك أقرضني مائة ريال، فتقول: والله! ما في جيبي  شيء، فلما فتشت بعد ذلك وجدت، هذه لغو يمين لا كفارة فيها ولا إثم؛ لأنك  لما حلفت كنت تعتقد أنه ما يوجد عندك شيء في جيبك، هذه صورة أولى.الصورة  الثانية: أن يجري على لسانك دائماً اليمين: لا والله، بلى والله. دائماً في  أحاديثك، هذه لغو أيضاً، ألغها وأبطلها لا تلتفت إليها.ثم اليمين التي  ينفع فيها الاستثناء، وهي: أن تقول: والله! لا أفعل، وتنسى أنك مملوك لله  ضعيف، قل: إن شاء الله! فإن هو حلف ألا يفعل ثم فعل فليكفر عن يمينه، أو  يقول: والله! لا أفعل، ينسب القدرة لنفسه: والله! لأفعلن كذا ثم يعجز،  فليكفر عن يمينه؛ لأنه نسي الله أو لا؟ لما قال: والله! لا أقوم بينكم أو  لا أفعل كذا، وعجز، لو قال: إن شاء الله كان خيراً له، لكن لما نسب القدرة  لنفسه هو ونسي الله وما ذكره تلطخت نفسه بالإثم، فليكفر عن يمينه، أو يقول:  والله! لأفعلن، كأنه يفعل ما يريد! ما تستطيع، قل: إلا أن يشاء الله، قل:  إن شاء الله، والله يقول لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَلا تَقُولَنَّ  لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا   *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ   [الكهف:23-24]، فمن استثنى فلا شيء عليه، ومن أصر وحلف بدون استثناء ونسب  القدرة لنفسه بالفعل أو الترك، ثم حنث فعليه الكفارة التي يغسل بها ما  تلطخت به نفسه من أوضار الذنب والإثم. والكفارة عرفناها، إطعام عشرة  مساكين، أو كسوتهم، أو عتق رقبة، مخير في ذلك، فإذا ما استطعت فالإطعام هو  الأخير:  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ  كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ  [المائدة:89]. وبقيت يمين  واحدة سوداء مظلمة، ما هذه؟ الغموس، غمسه يغمسه في الماء، والغموس: الذي  يكثر الغمس ويقدر عليه، هذه تغمس في الإثم أولاً، ثم تغمسه في جهنم، وهي  اليمين الكاذبة، أقرضه ألفاً أو خمسة فقال: والله! ما أقرضتني شيئاً، والله  ما أعطاني شيئاً، وهو كاذب؛ حتى يأخذ هذه الألف، هذه اليمين عرفتم رأي  العلماء فيها، منهم من يقول: ما تكفر هذه أبداً إلا بالتوبة والاعتراف  بكذبه ورد المال والحق لأصحابه، هذا الذي ينفع، أما أن يكفر فما ينفعه ذلك،  وبذلك قال مالك رحمه الله تعالى.وآخرون يقولون: دعه يكفر على الأقل، فحسنة  خير من عدمها، لكن ليس معناه: أن يصر على الباطل، ويأخذ حقوق الناس  بالأيمان الكاذبة، ويكفي أنه يصوم، والله ما يكفي أبداً. فهذه الأيمان في  الشريعة الإسلامية بكاملها في آيتين من كتاب الله.   


تفسير قوله تعالى: (للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          بقيت مسألة في الآية الأخيرة، وهذه ذات شأن، وهي قوله تعالى:   لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ   [البقرة:226] ما دام أنه ذكر الأيمان ذكر بالمناسبة أن يحلف الرجل فيقول  لزوجه: والله لا أطؤك كذا شهراً، فهل هذا جائز أم لا؟ يحلف الفحل لأنثاه  فلانة: والله! لا أجامعك شهراً كاملاً، شهرين، ثلاثة، وفي الحقيقة هو يتألم  أكثر منها، لكن العنترية. إذاً: إذا كان يحب أن يكفر عن يمينه ويرجع  فالباب مفتوح، وإذا أصر فقد أذن الله له في ثلاثة أشهر، فإذا كان نهاية  الشهر الرابع فإما أن يطلق وإما أن يكفر عن يمينه ويرجع.هنا عمر رضي الله  عنه سأل النساء، سأل حفصة : كم تصبر المرأة عن زوجها؟ ما هي المدة التي  يمكن أن تصبر؟ قالت: تصبر شهرين ولا تبالي، وفي الشهر الثالث يقل صبرها،  وفي الشهر الرابع ينفد صبرها! فأصدر عمر إلى قادة الجيوش ألا يبقوا الجندي  أكثر من أربعة أشهر، ويبعثوا به إلى أهله، من أين أخذ عمر هذا؟ من حفصة ،  كلهم صدق وعلم ومعرفة. فالله تعالى يقول في الآية الكريمة:  لِلَّذِينَ  يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ  [البقرة:226]  انتظار أربعة أشهر، إذا وصل الشهر الرابع فإما أن يكفر عن يمينه ويرجع إلى  امرأته، أو يطلق، فإن لم يطلق فالقاضي يطلقها رغم أنفه، امرأة حلف زوجها  على ألا يطأها ستة أشهر، أو عاماً، أو خمسة أشهر؛ فإذا وصلت تمام الشهر  الرابع ترفع أمرها إلى القاضي، فإما أن يرجع وإما أن يطلقها، واسمع الآية:   لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ  [البقرة:226] أزواجهم  تَرَبُّصُ   [البقرة:226] لهم تربص  أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا  [البقرة:226]  أي: رجعوا إلى وطء نسائهم  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  [البقرة:226] لهم   رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:226]، ولكن يكفرون أم لا؟ يكفر عن يمينه ويرجع إلى  زوجته.وإذا حلف ألا يطأها أسبوعاً يجب أن يكفر إذا أراد أن يطأ قبله، كما  قدمنا أنه إذا حلف على شيء فرأى خيراً منه فليكفر وليأت الذي هو خير، فإن  حلف ألا يطأ لشهرين فإن شاء كفر ويعود إلى زوجته، ما هو بملزم، وإن حلف على  فوق أربعة فهنا إما أن يفيء ويرجع إلى امرأته، وإلا فالقاضي يطلقها رغم  أنفه. اسمع الآية:  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ  أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ  [البقرة:226] ينتظرون أربعة أشهر، الزوجة تنتظر، أو  أبوها أو القاضي،  فَإِنْ فَاءُوا  [البقرة:226] فاء يفيء الظل: رجع، فإن  فاءوا بمعنى: رجعوا إلى وطء أزواجهم  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   [البقرة:226] يغفر لهم ويرحمهم.                                                         

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم)                                                                                                                                                                                                               

           وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ  [البقرة:227] فما الذي يحصل؟ وجب  الطلاق، ما دام لم يطأها أربعة أشهر، كملت الأربعة أشهر فأبى أن يطأ ويكفر؛  إذاً: فالطلاق، المرأة تطالب بالطلاق، والقاضي ينفذه، لقوله:  وَإِنْ  عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ  [البقرة:227] فليطلقوا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:227]، أما ألا يطلق ولا يطأ بعد أربعة أشهر فهذه مؤمنة،  ما يرضى الله بأذية أمته.وإذا كانت هي ما تريد الوطء، هي التي هربت، فحينئذ  يدعوها أن: تعالي، فإن لم تستجب منع عنها الطعام والشراب، لا يبعث لها لا  بكساء ولا بطعام، شاردة، نافرة منه؛ حتى تعود، أما أنه هو يعرض عنها  ويتركها فما يجوز، يدعوها أن: تعالي ارجعي، فإن أصرت فحينئذ هي كالمعلقة لا  مزوجة ولا مطلقة.وإن حلف على أسبوع فقال: والله! لا أطؤك سبعة أيام ولم  يطأ فلا ما يكفر، ما حنث، لكن إذا انهزم قبل أن يكمل أسبوعاً ورجع إليها  كفر، أو حلف على شهر، ثم ما استطاع أن يصبر، ماذا يصنع؟ يكفر وليفعل الذي  هو خير، لكن إذا وفى شهره فلا شيء عليه، لا كفارة ولا حنث.                                                         


ما يلزم الزوج في حال غيابه عن زوجه مدة طويلة                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          إذا كان هناك شخص يغيب عن زوجه أربع سنوات وهو مسافر في المغرب  أو في المشرق؛ فهذا الأمر يعود إلى الزوجة، إذا ترك لها نفقة تكفيها، وترك  لها من يتولى أمرها أو يرعاها وهي راضية بسفره لعمله؛ فلا حرج، وإن تركها  بلا نفقة فإنها تشتكيه إلى القاضي، ترفع القضية إلى المحكمة والقاضي  يطلقها. وإن كانت النفقة موجودة وما أطاقت هي، ما استطاعت أن تبقى بغير  زوج، ما قدرت على العزوبة؛ فإما أن يجيء أو يطلق، فقط إذا كانت راضية عنه  بالبقاء في عمله خارج البلاد لعامين أو ثلاثة فشأنها، أما إذا انقطعت  النفقة فمن ينفق عليها؟ يطلقها القاضي وتتزوج، وإن كانت النفقة موجودة ولكن  ما أطاقت البعد عن زوجها، فليس له إلا واحدة من اثنتين: إما أن يرجع أو  يطلق، إذ ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار )، ( كل المسلم على المسلم حرام: دمه وماله  وعرضه ).وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ   [البقرة:224] العرضة: ما يوضع مانعاً من شيء، واليمين يحلفها المؤمن ألا  يفعل خيراً.نكتفي بهذا القدر، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.                                                     


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (9) 
الحلقة (16)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (106) 


شرع الله لعباده الطلاق عند استحالة استمرار الحياة بين الزوجين، وبين  سبحانه وتعالى أحكامه وضبطها، حتى أنه أنزل سورة كاملة في القرآن سميت  بسورة الطلاق، وذلك لأهمية هذا الموضوع وما يترتب عليه من التزامات، وقد  بين سبحانه هنا أن المطلقة تعتد لنفسها بثلاثة قروء، فإن انقضت هذه العدة  دون أن يقربها زوجها في الطلاق الرجعي انفسخ العقد، وحرمت عليه، أما إن  طلقها في حمل فأجلها أن تضع حملها وبه ينفسخ العقد.                   

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين المباركة- ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي  وأمي، وصلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). وأخرى: إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه؛ كان  كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وها نحن مع هذه الآيات التي أتلوها وسبقت دراستها،  وتأملوا ما فهمتم منها: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا  اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ  بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   *  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ  نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:224-227].                             

** صور لغو اليمين                                                                                             * *


                              أولاً: ما الذي أرشدت إليه ودلت إليه هذه الآية:  وَلا  تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا  وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:224] ؟ أي: ولا تجعلوا لله عرضة  لأيمانكم حتى لا تتقوا ولا تبروا ولا تصلحوا بين الناس. فدلت على أن  الأيمان منها لغو اليمين، ولها صورتان: الأولى: أن يجري على لسانك ما لا  تقصد، كقولك: لا والله، أو بلى والله كذا. والصورة الثانية: أن تحلف على  شيء تعتقد أو تظن ويغلب على ظنك أنه كما أخبرت، ويتبين خلاف ذلك، أين  فلان؟! قال: فلان سافر، قيل: ما سافر، فقال: والله! لقد سافر، وبعد ذلك  يتبين أنه ما سافر، هذه لغو يمين:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ  فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ   [البقرة:225].   

** النهي عن اتخاذ اليمين مانعاً من أعمال البر                                                                                             * *

                              أما هذه الفاتحة:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً  لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:224] فهذه تنهانا أن نمتنع من فعل الخير بالحلف،  فنمتنع من فعل الخير أو من فعل طاعة، أو من إصلاح بين اثنين، بحجة أننا  حلفنا، فيقال: يا فلان! من فضلك أقرضني كذا، تقول: لقد حلفت بالله ألا أقرض  أحداً؛ حتى تمنع هذه القرض، يا فلان! إخوانك يتقاتلون، تقدم أصلح بينهم،  تقول: مع الأسف؛ حلفت أن لا أصلح بين اثنين بعد حادثة معينة.يا فلان!  ساعدني على فعل كذا، على بناء مسجد أو مصرف خير. يقول: لا، حلفت ألا أفعل  بعد هذا! فتجعل اليمين بالله عرضة كالحجر في الطريق حتى ما يمر الناس، فتضع  اليمين بالله حاجزاً عن فعل البر والخير والتقوى.وما عرفناه عن الصديق وعن  ابن رواحة بذلك تتضح به هذه القضية.فـأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما  شارك ابن خالته مسطح في تلك الفتنة شارك بلسانه؛ فحلف أبو بكر ألا يطعم في  بيته بعد اليوم، مع أنه كان يأكل ويشرب عنده ليلاً ونهاراً!وعبد الله بن  رواحة كان له ختن -أخو زوجته- فتنازع معه، فحلف بالله ألا يكلمه.إذاً:  فنزلت هذه الآية تربينا وتؤدبهم:  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:224]  أيها المؤمنون وأيتها المؤمنات  عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:224]،  أي: لا تجعلوا الحلف بالله حاجزاً عن فعل الخير والهدى والصلاح.                                                                

** الندب إلى فعل الخير وتكفير يمين تركه                                                                                             * *


                              وهنا من حلف ألا يطعم فقيراً، حلف ألا يصوم يوم الإثنين،  حلف ألا يعتمر هذا العام؛ فماذا يجب عليه؟ عليه أن يكفر ويفعل الذي منع  نفسه من الخير، حلف ألا يشهد الصلاة مع أهل القرية وأن يصلي في بيته، لا  ينبغي أن يبقى علي يمينه، جعل الحلف بالله مانعاً له من الخير، من التقوى،  إذاً: كفر عن يمينك وصل مع إخوانك؟   وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ   [البقرة:224] أي: لا تجعلوا الحلف بالله. والعرضة: ما يقطع الطريق.  أَنْ  تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ   [البقرة:224] لأقوالكم،  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:224] بنياتكم وما في قلوبكم،  فاخشوه واتقوه.والحديث الذي يقرر هذا ويوضحه: ( من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها  خيراً منها؛ فليأت الذي هو خير، وليكفر عن يمينه )، افعل ذاك الذي هو خير  من الأول، وكفر عن يمينك، ومن ثم كفر الصديق ورد مسطحاً إلى البيت كما كان،  وعبد الله بن رواحة عاد إلى ختنه يكلمه ويسلم عليه، لا سيما وقد ختمت  الآية في سورة النور بقوله تعالى:  أَلا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ  [النور:22] فقال: ومن ذا الذي لا يحب أن يغفر الله له؟!  

** اليمين الغموس                                                                                             * *

                              وقوله:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:225] عرفنا لغو اليمين بالصورتين،  وَلَكِنْ  يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  [البقرة:225] ما هذه؟ هذه  اليمين الغموس، هذه ما هي بغامسة مرة واحدة، هذه تغمس أولاً في الإثم، ثم  في نار جهنم! وهذه أعيذكم بالله أن تحلفوها، هذه يحلفها بالله كاذباً؛  ليحصل على منفعة، يعرف أنه ما أخذ ويقول: والله الذي لا إله غيره! لقد  أخذت، أو أنه أخذ ويقول: والله! ما أخذت من تلك. هذه اليمين الغموس، لأن  صاحبها يتعمد الكذب والحلف على الباطل؛ لمنفعة تعود عليه مالية أو بدنية،  أو غير ذلك، هذه اليمين الغموس التي تغمس في الإثم ثم في النار، والعياذ  بالله!                                                                

** الأيمان المكفَّرة                                                                                             * *

                              بعد هذا بقيت اليمين المكفرة، وهي: والله لا أفعل، أو:  والله لأفعلن رغم أنفك يا فلان! فهنا تأمل، حين يقول: والله! لا أفعل هذا،  فهل هو حقيقة يقدر على أن يفعل أو لا يفعل؟ هذا معناه: أنه نسب القدرة  لنفسه، سلبها من الله وادعى أنه قادر على أنه يفعل أو لا يفعل، هنا إذا  حنث؛ حيث قال: والله! لا آتيكم بعد اليوم، واضطر بعد يومين وجاء، فهذا يكفر  عن يمينه؛ لأن نفسه تلوثت بالإثم لما نسي الله أنه هو الذي يفعل ما يشاء  وهو على كل شيء قدير، فلما تلطخت نفسه بالإثم وضع الله لها مادة التطهير  يستعملها، وإلا فما تطهر أبداً. أو قال: والله! لأفعلن، ونسي أن الله إذا  لم يرد شيئاً لا يكون، ثم عاد إليه؛ فتلطخت نفسه؛ لأنه نسي الله، نسي قدرة  الله، نسي أن الأمر لله، فعليه -إذاً- أن يغسل أوضار إثمه بما وضع الحكيم  من مادة التطهير. فاليمين المكفرة هي أن تقول: والله! لا أفعل، وتعجز  وتفعل، أو تقول: والله! لأفعلن، وتعجز وما تستطيع، هنا تجب الكفارة؛ لم  سميت كفارة؟ لأنها تغطي ذاك الإثم، تكفره، تزيله.هذه الكفارة جاءت مبينة في  سورة المائدة، قال تعالى:  لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ   [المائدة:89] عقدتم: حلفتم على علم ويقين ألا تفعلوا أو أن تفعلوا.   فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا  تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ  لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ  إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ  [المائدة:89]، أي: وحنثتم، أما الذي حلف وما حنث فلا  كفارة عليه.                                                                

** الندب إلى الاستثناء في اليمين                                                                                             * *


                              وما هو المطلوب حتى لا نقع في مثل هذه؟ المطلوب: أن نستثني،  بأن تقول: والله! لأضربنك إلا أن يشاء الله، والله! لا أجلس معكم بعد  اليوم إلا أن يشاء الله! فما دمت استثنيت فما عليك شيء، عرفت الحق لمن،  وأنت عاجز، إلا أن يشاء الله ذلك فتفعله ولو لم ترده.إذاً: ما ننسى كلمة:  (إن شاء الله) التي حصلت بسببها قصة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقريش وعلى  رأسها حاكمها وملكها أبو سفيان كانت في اضطراب، فقبل أن يهاجر الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم لما بدأ الإسلام ينتشر في مكة بعثوا وفداً إلى علماء اليهود  في المدينة وأحبارهم، فقالوا: أعطونا ما عندكم من علم عن هذا الرجل، هذا  الذي كفرنا وفعل وفعل، إن كان نبياً ورسولاً كما يقول دخلنا في دينه، وإن  كان مفترياً وكذاباً ودجالاً فها نحن معه في حرب وفتنة! فقال لهم علماء  اليهود بالمدينة: سلوه عن ثلاث مسائل، فإن أجابكم عنها فهو نبي، إذ لا  يعرفها إلا نبي، وإن فشل وما استطاع فهو دجال يكذب، وإن أجاب عن البعض وعجز  عن البعض فكذلك.وجاء الوفد، فقالوا لهم: سلوه أولاً عن الروح: ما الروح؟  كيف هي؟ كيف تستقر في الجسم؟ ما شأنها؟ ثانياً: سلوه عن فتية في الزمان  الأول: ما شأنهم؟ وهم أصحاب الكهف في الشام.ثالثاً: سلوه عن رجل حكم الدنيا  من المشرق إلى المغرب من هو هذا الرجل؟ ورجع الوفد، لما وصل إلى مكة  اجتمعوا في ناديهم فقالوا: الآن نبدأ، فسألوه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تقول  في الروح؟ ما هي الروح؟ من هم الفتية الذين كانوا في كذا وكذا؟ من هو هذا  الرجل الذي حكم الأرض وساد البشر؟ فقال لهم ببشريته وفطرته: سأجيبكم غداً،  وما قال: إن شاء الله، هو على نية أنه يأتيه الوحي ولا يتخلى عنه، قال:  سأجيبكم غداً، ما قال: إن شاء الله، فنسي؛ حتى نتعلم نحن.وطلع النهار  فجاءوا: هات ما عندك، فماذا يقول؟ جاءوا في المساء: أعندك شيء؟ فما كان  عنده شيء، فقالوا: انكشف الستار، تدجيل وكذب! وأصاب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم كرب لا يعرفه إلا من أصابه، حتى إن أم جميل هرولت تغني في  الشوارع، تقول: تركه ربه وتخلى عنه، هذه أمرأة أبي لهب متعاونة مع زوجها  تغني في الشوارع.وبعد خمسة عشر يوماً نزلت سورة الضحى:  وَالضُّحَى   *   وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى   *  مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى   [الضحى:1-3] كما تقول الحمقاء،  أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى   *   وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى   *  وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَى   [الضحى:6-8]، الله أكبر! فكبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولهذا يستحب لمن  يقرأ القرآن إذا وصل إلى هذه السورة أن يكبر بتكبير رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ونزلت الإجابة عن الأسئلة الثلاثة، عن الروح في سورة بني  إسرائيل:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي   [الإسراء:85] ما هو شأني ولا شأنكم.وأما أصحاب الكهف فجاءت الآيات مفصلة  مبينة، وكذلك ذو القرنين:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ  سَأَتْلُوا عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا  [الكهف:83] فاندهشوا.وعاتب الله  تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله:  وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي  فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا   *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ  [الكهف:23-24] إلا  أن تقول: إن شاء الله، فقال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما قال  بعد ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شيء: سأفعل كذا إلا قال: إن شاء  الله، ما قال في شيء: سأفعل، سأعطيك، سأمشي؛ إلا قال: إن شاء الله.فهل  عرفتم هذه؟ فلا يفارقكم الاستثناء، فإنه خير كبير، وهل عرفتم سر الاستثناء  أم لا؟ إذا قلت: أفعل، وما ذكرت أن الله أولى به فإنه يخذلك، أو يعجزك  ويتركك لا تقدر، فأين عقيدتك في الله عز وجل؟ فمن الخير أن تقول: سنسافر  غداً إن شاء الله، سنجيب عن هذه الأسئلة غداً إن شاء الله، سنقول كذا إن  شاء الله. ودعك من مسلك العوام فما هو بمحمود، يقولون: صلينا المغرب إن شاء  الله! هذا ما هو بمعقول، العوام يخبطون، يقال لأحدهم: زوجت ولدك؟ يقول:  زوجته إن شاء الله! كيف تقول: إن شاء الله! لأن العوام ما علموا، تقول: إن  شاء الله في المستقبل، أما الذي وقع فقد شاءه الله، لولا أن الله شاء فهل  سنصلي؟ والله! ما نصلي، فلا حاجة إلى أن تقول: صلينا المغرب إن شاء الله.  قل: سنصلي العشاء إن شاء الله.   

** حكم الإيلاء                                                                                             * *

                              بقيت المسألة الثانية: وهي الإيلاء، يقال: آلى يؤلي: حلف،  وقالوا: تألى، يتألى بمعنى: حلف.إذاً: إذا قال الزوج صاحب الزوجة: والله!  لا أطؤك أو لا أجتمع معك في فراش ثلاثة أشهر تأديباً لها؛ لأنها تمردت  عليه، فأراد أن يؤدبها بشهرين أو ثلاثة، فله أن يكفر عن يمينه، ويأتي الذي  هو خير إذا رأى فيه خيراً، وإذا رأى الخير في منعها حتى تتوب أو تتراجع،  وأصر وما جاءها فله ذلك حتى يبلغ الأجل الذي حدده ويأتي امرأته ولا كفارة  عليه.وإن أراد أن يكفر ويرجع فذاك المطلوب، لكن إذا حلف لأربعة أشهر، أو  خمسة أو ستة، فلا يصح، فإذا استوفى الأربعة إما أن يطلق وإما أن يرجع  ويفيء، يعود إلى زوجته.قال تعالى:  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ  تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا  [البقرة:226] أي: رجعوا إلى  أزواجهم ووطئوهن فذاك،  وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ  [البقرة:227] فالطلاق  نافذ. وتذكرون أن عمر سأل حفصة : ما القدر الذي يمكن للمرأة أن تصبر على  فراق زوجها؟ قالت: تصبر شهرين، وفي الثالث يقل صبرها، وفي الرابع ينفد  صبرها، ما تطيق، فأرسل عمر إلى رجاله قادة الحروب في العالم الغزاة  الفاتحين: على كل قائد ألا يبقي الجندي أكثر من أربعة أشهر، ويبعث به إلى  بلاده. لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ  [البقرة:226] لهم الحق أن  يتربصوا -يعني: ينتظرون- أربعة أشهر، إذا انتهى الشهر الرابع إما أن يعود  إلى امرأته، وإلا طلقت عليه رغم أنفه.   

** ما يلزم الغائب عن زوجه                                                                                             * *

                              إذاً: بالإضافة إلى ما علمنا: الذي يسافر عن امرأته تاجراً  كان أو عاملاً، ويتركها في بلده ماذا حكمه؟ الجواب: الأربعة أشهر لا حق لها  أن تتكلم فيها، تصبر وتسكت، فإذا تجاوزت المدة الأربعة أشهر فإن نفدت  نفقتها وما استطاعت فيجب أن يرجع أو ينفق عليها، وإن كانت النفقة موجودة  لكن ما أطاقت فراقه، فإما أن يرضيها حتى ترضى وتطمئن وتسمح وتعفو عنه، وإما  أن يأتي أو يطلق. فإذا كانت النفقة معدومة فترفع أمرها إلى المحكمة  ويطلقها القاضي، إذ من ينفق عليها؟! لكن إذا كانت النفقة موجودة فهي  بالخيار، إن شاءت أن تصبر حتى يعود زوجها بعد عامين أو عشرة؛ لأنه يكسب على  أولادها، فلها ذلك، وإن لم تطق فإما أن يأتي أو يطلق، ولا حق له أن يقول:  لا؛ لأنها لها حق كما أن له حقاً.والغالب أن الناس يسترضون نساءهم،  ويطمئنونهن على أننا من أجلكن نعمل، فالمؤمنة تصبر وتتقي الله حتى يعود  زوجها، وهذا ليس إيلاء، الإيلاء هو الحلف، يحلف بالله ألا يطأها وهو معها.  

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *
          ‏                              

** هداية الآيات                                                                                             * *

                             إليكم هداية الآيات تذكركم بما علمتم، وهي مأخوذة مستقاة من  الآيات الثلاث.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات:أولاً: كراهية منع الخير بسبب اليمين ]، ((  وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ ))[البقرة:224] [ فمن  حلف ألا يفعل خيراً فليكفر عن يمينه وليفعل الخير ] الذي امتنع بسبب  اليمين، وذلك [ لحديث الصحيح: ( من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيراً منها  فليكفر عن يمينه، وليأت الذي هو خير ).[ ثانياً: لغو اليمين معفو عنها،  ولها صورتان: الأولى: أن يجري على لسانه لفظ اليمين وهو لا يريد أن يحلف،  نحو: لا والله، بلى والله. والثانية: أن يحلف على شيء يظنه كذا فيتبين  خلافه، مثل: أن يقول: والله! ما في جيبي درهم ولا دينار، وهو ظان أو جازم  أنه ليس بجيبه شيء من ذلك ثم يجده، فهذه صورة لغو اليمين.ثالثاً: اليمين  المؤاخذ عليها العبد: هي أن يحلف متعمداً الكذب قاصداً له؛ من أجل الحصول  على منفعة دنيوية، وهي المقصودة بقوله تعالى: (( وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ  بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ))[البقرة:225]، وتسمى باليمين الغموس،  وباليمين الفاجرة ]، اليمين الفاجرة واليمين الغموس واحدة، لم سميت فاجرة؟  لأنها فجرت به عن الحق إلى الباطل.[ رابعاً: اليمين التي يجب فيها الكفارة  هي التي يحلف فيها العبد أن يفعل كذا، ويعجز فلا يفعل، أو يحلف ألا يفعل  كذا ثم يضطر ويفعل، ولم يقل أثناء حلفه: إن شاء الله ]، أما إذا قال: إن  شاء فما فيه إشكال.قال: [ والكفارة مبينة في آيات المائدة، وهي إطعام عشرة  مساكين، أو كسوتهم، أو تحرير رقبة، فإن لم يجد صام ثلاثة أيام متتابعة أو  متفرقة ]، ما نص الله تعالى على تتابعها.[ خامساً: بيان حكم الإيلاء ]،  الإيلاء: الحلف، [ وهو أن يحلف الرجل ألا يطأ امرأته مدة، فإن كانت أقل من  أربعة أشهر فله ألا يحنث نفسه، ويستمر ممتنعاً عن الوطء إلى أن تنتهي مدة  الحلف، إلا أن الأفضل أن يطأ ويكفر عن يمينه ]، هو غاضب وحلف، لكن يطأ  ويكفر فذلك أفضل، لا يبقى الشهر والشهرين، [ وإن كانت أكثر من أربعة أشهر  فإن عليه أن يفيء إلى زوجته أو تطلق عليه ]، المحكمة تطلقها [ وإن كان  ساخطاً غير راض ] فلا قيمة لسخطه.وتطلق طلاق السنة، طلقة واحدة إذا كانت  طاهراً، وإذا كانت حائضاً لا يطلقها حتى تنتهي الحيضة وتطهر.                                                                                           

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          والآن مع هذه الآية الكريمة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلا  يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ  إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ  أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا وَلَهُنَّ  مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ  دَرَجَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:228].وَالْمُطَلَّقَ
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (10) 
الحلقة (17)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (107) 

من أحكام الطلاق التي شرعها الله عز وجل أن المرأة تتربص بنفسها ثلاثة  قروء، فإن كان طلاقها رجعياً وراجعها الزوج خلال هذه المدة فيبقى بينهما  حكم الزوجية ويستمر العقد، وإن لم يراجعها انفسخ عقده واحتاج لمراجعتها إلى  عقد جديد، أما إذا طلقها في مدة الحمل فإن مدتها هي وضعها لحملها، فإن  راجعها في مدة الحمل وإلا انفسخ عقده كما في السابق.  

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                               


         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي  وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة )، وها أنتم تشاهدونها، (  وغشيتهم الرحمة )، وهي مشاهدة، ( وحفتهم الملائكة ) وحقاً إنهم يحفون بهذه  الحلقة، ( وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله!  ولنذكر أيضاً قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا  يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله )، فالحمد لله  .. الحمد لله!                               


 وجوب الفيء أو الطلاق بعد تمام الأربعة أشهر                                                                                              

                              معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! بعد الآيات التي عرفنا بها  ومنها حكم الإيلاء في الإسلام، وهو قول الله عز وجل:  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ  مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:226-227]؛ علمنا أن من حلف ألا يجامع امرأته فإن  جامعها وكفر عن يمينه فخير له، وإن أصر على يمينه الشهر والشهرين والثلاثة  والأربعة، فعندما يكتمل الشهر الرابع إما أن يرجع إلى زوجته يجامعها ويكفر  عن يمينه، وإما تطلق عن طريق القاضي رغم أنفه.واسمع النص:  لِلَّذِينَ  يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ  [البقرة:226] أي: يحلفون ألا يطئوهن،   تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ  [البقرة:226] والمرأة صابرة، فإن تمت  الأربعة فإما أن يفيء إليها ويرجع أو يطلق، لا تبقى أمة الله محرومة معذبة،  فمن رحمها؟ الله مولاها ومولى المؤمنين والمؤمنات. لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ  مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا   [البقرة:226] أي: رجعوا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَإِنْ  عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:226-227].وتذكرون أن عمر رضي الله عنه سأل حفصة : ما هي المدة التي  يمكن للمرأة أن تصبر عن زوجها؟ قالت: تصبر شهرين، وفي الثالث يقل صبرها  ويضعف، وفي الرابع ينفد صبرها؛ فأصدر أمره إلى قادة الجيوش الغزاة الفاتحين  في الشرق والغرب أن من أقام في المعسكر أربعة أشهر يجب أن يعود إلى  أهله.هل عرفت الدنيا هذا؟! من بقي في الجهاد بعيداً عن أهله أربعة أشهر  يعطى رخصة رسمية بأن يعود إلى أهله، هذه هي عدالة عمر ! سأل ابنته وأمه،  وهل هي ابنته وأمه؟ حفصة بنت عمر زوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أليست  أم المؤمنين؟  وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ  [الأحزاب:6]، وكانت من العلم  بمكان، كيف لا وجبريل يتردد على بيتها، والرسول يتكلم عندها، فكيف لا تعلم؟  فأعطته هذه الحقيقة، أن المرأة تصبر عن زوجها شهرين بلا تأزم، وفي الشهر  الثالث يقل صبرها، وفي الرابع ينتهي وينفد، ومن ثم شرعها عمر وسن وقنن بإذن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من  بعدي، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور؛ فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل  بدعة ضلالة ).  

 وجوب اعتداد المطلقة ثلاثة قروء                                                                                              

                              بعد هذا قال تعالى:  وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا  خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ  حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:228].كلام من هذا؟ من يقوى ومن يقدر على أن يقول هذا؟ هذا  كلام الله رب العالمين، لو تجتمع البشرية كلها على أن تقول هذه الجمل  فوالله ما استطاعت، ولا وصلت إليها، فآمنا بالله! هذا هو القرآن  الكريم.اسمع:  وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ  [البقرة:228] صيغة خبرية ومعناها  الإنشاء، والمطلقات: جمع مطلقة، كانت مربوطة بعهد وميثاق، بعقد، فمن طلقها؟  المطلقة طلقها الفحل، الزوج، أو طلقها القاضي، إذا غاب الزوج غاب أو حرمها  حقوقها وآذاها فالقاضي يطلق. يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  [البقرة:228] التربص:  الانتظار، كم تنتظر؟ قال:  ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ  [البقرة:228]، وهنا خذ هذه  الفائدة وحافظ عليها، وجل السامعين لا إخالهم يعترضون. ففد عرفنا من الدرس  السابق معنى القرء، فالقرء: مأخوذ من القرء الذي هو الجمع، فالدم يتجمع في  الرحم إذا كانت المرأة غير حامل، ثم يفيض ويخرج بتدبير الله عز وجل، إذ هذا  الدم تفرزه تلك الشرايين والأعضاء من أجل غذاء الجنين في رحم أمه، فإذا  انعدم الجنين يتجمع الدم ويخرج في الشهر مرة.فلفظ القرء اختلف العلماء في  حقيقته: هل هو الطهر أو الحيض؟ فـمالك رحمه الله ومن تابعه يرون أن الأقراء  هي الأطهار، وغير مالك كـأحمد وغيره يرون أنها الحيض؛ فلفظ القرء صالح  للطهر والحيض فترة معينة، فمن الفقهاء من قال: المطلقة تعتد بثلاثة أطهار.                                                                 

 أنموذج الطلاق الشرعي                                                                                              

                              مثلاً: حين يطلق الرجل امرأته عندما يعلم أنه آذاها وهي  مؤمنة، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يؤذي مؤمنة، أو علم بمرور الأيام أن بقاءها فيه  أذى لها وضرر يصيب هذه المؤمنة وهي أخته في الإسلام، أو رأى أن بقاءها معه  أدخل عليه ضرراً وأذىً ما أطاقه، وهو عبد الله ووليه ما يرضى الله له الأذى  ولا الضرر، عندما يتأكد من وجود الضرر وأنه لا يدفع إلا بالطلاق فإنه  يطلق. وهل المؤمنون اليوم يشعرون بهذا الشعور؟ ولا واحد في المليون! لم؟  لأننا ما ربينا في مثل هذه الحلق النورانية، لا نساؤنا ولا رجالنا، فمن أين  يأتينا هذا النور ونحن مبعدون عن ساحاته إبعاداً كاملاً، يعيش الرجل ستين  سنة ما يجلس جلسة كهذه ولا يعرفها! من أين يعلم؟ أيوحى إليه؟ لا والله، فقد  ختمت النبوات بنبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.هل في الإمكان أن تعيش  مع تلك المؤمنة -سواء من أقربائك أو من غيرهم- على أنها أختك في الإيمان  والإسلام، وأن أذاها حرام، وأن أذاك أنت محرم، والرسول يقول: ( لا ضرر ولا  ضرار )، تعيش معها، فإذا شاهدت منها الأذى قد أصابك، أضر بك، أضاع حياتك؛  فاصبر وعظها، علمها، خوفها، بين لها، فإذا وجدتها لا تدفع الضرر عنك؛ فأنت  عبد الله ووليه ما يحملك مولاك على أن تبقى محروماً في أذى وضرر  أبداً.إذاً: تريد أن تطلقها، انتظرها حتى تحيض، فإذا حاضت وانتهت الحيضة  واغتسلت أخذت تصلي وتصوم فقبل أن تطأها قبل أن تجامعها أشهد اثنين وائت  بهما إلى المنزل: أشهدكما أني طلقت فلانة. فهذه الطلقة.                                                                


 لزوم بقاء المطلقة الرجعية في بيت الزوجية                                                                                              

                              وتبقى في بيتها لا تخرجها، لأن المطلقة طلاقاً رجعياً  كالزوجة، بحيث لو ماتت ورثتها، لو مت أنت ورثتك، ولا يحل خطبتها ولا التزوج  بها إجماعاً، هي في حكم الزوجة، تنتظر أمر الله، فإن تراجع الزوج وندم  وأقبل على إرجاعها فحسبه أن يقول: يا فلان وفلان! أشهدكما أني راجعت زوجتي.  لا عقد ولا مهر ولا وليمة.فإن أبى أن يراجعها فهي في بيته تنام وتأكل  وتشرب وتصلي، ولا ينظر إليها، ولا يكلمها إلا بما لا بد منه، لأنها أصبحت  أجنبية مطلقة، أما لو جامعها بدون نية المراجعة فلا يقام عليه الحد للشبهة،  وهو آثم، إلا إذا جامعها بنية إرجاعها فلا حرج.فإن آذت أمه إخوانه أولاده  أو أحدثت حدثاً سيئاً فأتت بفاحشة؛ فلا بأس أن يذهب بها إلى أهلها؛ لقوله  تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19] حينئذ  يقول: امشي إلى أهلك فأكملي عدتك في بيت أبيك أو أمك، فإذا انقضت عدتها  انتهت وبانت منه، ولو أراد أن يتزوجها فيحتاج إلى خطبة ومهر جديد ورضاها  وموافقتها، نكاح كأنه أول مرة.فلم طلقها؟ دفعاً للضرر الذي أصابه ولحقه  منها، أذن له مولاه في طلاقها، وإذا كانت هي المتأذية المحرومة المكروبة  لما في نفسها، ما أطاقت الحياة؛ فالفحل المؤمن إذا نظر إلى ذلك وتأكد منه  قال: كيف تعيش هذه المؤمنة في كرب؟ ما لي ولها؟! فيشهد اثنين على طلاقها  ويطلقها؛ حتى لا تكرب ولا تحزن وهي مؤمنة تؤمن بالله ولقائه.                                                                

 نظرة في المصالح المترتبة على الخلاف في معنى القرء 
 
                              نعود إلى مالك حيث رأى أن تعتد بالأطهار، قال: لأن المدة  تصبح قصيرة، فإذا طلقها في طهر لم يمسها فيه فهذا طهر الآن، ثم حاضت حيضة  جديدة وطهرت، فهنا طهران، ثم حاضت، فهذه الحيضة الثانية، ثم طهرت، فحلت  وانتهت، في ثلاثة أطهار، وبالحيض تصبح أربعة أطهار.إذا قلنا: يطلقها بالحيض  فإذا أكملت ثلاث حيض طلقها، أولاً: يطلقها في طهر وهذه الفترة غير محسوبة،  بعد الطهر تحيض حيضة أولى ويأتي طهر ثان، ثم تحيض حيضة ثانية، ثم يأتي طهر  ثالث، ثم تحيض حيضة ثالثة وتنتهي، فهذه المدة أطول أم لا؟ والذي فتح الله  به علينا أنه لا فرق بين ما رآه مالك ولا الشافعي ولا أحمد ؛ لم؟ لأن الزوج  أيضاً في صالحه أن تطول المدة، ينتفع بها، قد يندم ويراجعها، فطول المدة  أيضاً في صالح الزوج.والآخر رأى أن قصرها في صالح الزوجة حتى تتزوج؛ لأنه  إذا تمت عدتها تتزوج من غد، فنقول: النظريتان صالحتان، ولهذا إن شئت اعتدت  زوجتك بالأطهار أو بالحيض، سبحان الله العظيم! فكلام الله حمال الوجوه كما  قال علي رضي الله عنه.   

 حرمة كتمان المطلقة ما في رحمها من حيض أو حمل                                                                                              

                              إذاً: اسمعوا الآية:  وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ  [البقرة:228] ثلاثة حيض، ثلاثة أطهار،  الكل صالح،  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي  أَرْحَامِهِنَّ  [البقرة:228] حرام على المؤمنة المطلقة أن تجحد الحيضة  الحمل في بطنها،  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ  [البقرة:228] أي:  يجحدن  مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ  [البقرة:228] قد تكتم الحيض  أم لا؟ قد تقول: حضت أربع مرات، أنا أريد أن أراجعها فقالت: انتهت العدة؛  حضت ثلاث مرات، حتى تتخلص منه، ما تعطيه فرصة، فجائز أن تكتم هذا أم لا؟ أو  ما حاضت وأراد أن يراجعها فتقول: حضت أربع حيضات أو ثلاثاً. أو يكون في  بطنها جنين ابن شهرين أو ثلاثة فتطلق فتجحده وتقول: ما عندها حمل، وإنها قد  اعتدت بالحيض، وتتزوج وتنسب الولد إلى غير أبيه! قد تكون على اتفاق مع رجل  فاسق.فقوله تعالى:  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ  اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ  [البقرة:228] من الحيض والحمل، حرام أن تكتم  عدد الحيضات، أو تكتم الحمل وهو في بطنها.واللطيفة هي في قوله تعالى:  إِنْ  كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:228] لأن هذا غيب  لا يعلمه إلا الله، تستطيع أن تقول: أنا حضت أربع مرات، ومن يعرف؟! الطبيب  ما له شأن في هذا، قد تقول: ما عندي حمل، ومن يدري؟ لكن الله تعالى يدري،  فمن كانت تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر لا تكتم وتجحد هذا الحق لصالحها وهواها،  فهذه موعظة ربانية: إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر. فقوله تعالى:  وَلا  يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ  [البقرة:228] أي: للمطلقات  أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ   [البقرة:228] أي: يجحدن ما في بطونهن، إما الحيض فتدعي أنها حاضت ثلاثاً،  أو تدعي أنها ما حاضت، أو ما في بطنها من حمل شعرت به، وتنقله إلى زوج آخر  والعياذ بالله!                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحاً)                                                                                              
*
*
                              وقوله تعالى:  وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:228] بقيد  إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا  [البقرة:228] الله  أكبر! والبعولة: جمع بعل، أزواجهن أحق بردهن وإرجاعهن في العدة،   وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:228] أي: في  ذلك الزمن زمن الطلاق، وكلمة (أحق) معناه: أن لها هي حقاً أيضاً، لكن هو  حقه أعظم، فإذا كانت مظلومة حيث أساء إليها ودمرها وأشقاها في حياتها فإنها  تريد ألا ترجع إليه، وتطالب بعدم الرجعة؛ لأن لها حقاً، لكن حقه هو مقدم  على حقها.فقوله تعالى:  وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ  [البقرة:228] بماذا؟   بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:228] الانتظار بالحيض أو الأطهار، والقيد  العجيب:  إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا  [البقرة:228]، أما أن تردها فقط  لتعذبها فحرام هذا، أو تريد هي أن ترجع إليك أيضاً لتكيد لك وتمكر بك فحرام  هذا، لا بد عند الرجعة أن يكون الزوج يريد الخير، وهي تريد الخير أيضاً  لها ولزوجها، فلا إله إلا الله! وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا  [البقرة:228]، أما إن أرادوا الأذى  والضرر لبعضهم فلا يحل، لا ترجع إليه ولا ترد إليه.                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف)                                                                                              

                             ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:228]، أي: للزوج على زوجته حق بالمعروف، وللزوجة  على زوجها حق بالمعروف، من أبرز ذلك: أنك تحب من زوجتك أن تتزين لك أم لا؟  فهي أيضاً تحب أن تتزين لها، فتزين أنت لها، لا أن تكون أشعث أغبر وتريد أن  تكون هي كالحور العين، فأنت اغتسل وتنظف وتطيب والبس ثوباً نظيفاً وكن ذا  رائحته طيبة كما تحب منها أن تفعل ذلك.  وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي  عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:228]، تحب أن تقول لك: يا سيد! كيف  أصبحت؟ فقل لها: يا سيدة! كيف أصبحت؟ تريد أن توقظك للصلاة، فأيقظها هي  أيضاً للصلاة، المعروف الذي تحبه منها أعطها مثله أنت أيضاً، بالعدالة:   وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:228]،  والمعروف: ضد المنكر، ما أذن الله فيه وأباحه من الخير هو المعروف.                                                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وللرجال عليهن درجة)                                                                                              

                             وأخيراً تختم الآية بقوله تعالى:  وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ  دَرَجَةٌ  [البقرة:228]، فالذي يطالب بالمساواة بين المرأة والرجل كافر لم  يبق له حظ في الإسلام، كيف؟! الله يقول:  وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ  دَرَجَةٌ  [البقرة:228] سامية وعالية، أليس هو الذي يحميها؟ أليس الذي هو  يكسوها؟ أليس الذي يداويها؟ أليس الذي يطعمها ويسقيها؟ وهي ماذا قدمت؟  ارتفعت درجته أم لا؟ أليس هو الذي يجاهد وهي في البيت؟ أليس هو الذي يحضر  الجمعة والجماعة وهي في بيتها؟ درجة ظاهرة كالشمس. وفي نفس الخَلق والخُلق  أيضاً، فخَلق الرجل الفحل أقوى من خلق المرأة، قل للمرأة: ارفعي قنطاراً  على رأسك أو على كتفيك فستتحطم في الأرض، والفحل يرفع القنطار، قل لها:  امشي خمسين كيلو على رجليك فستعجز في الطريق، والفحل يمشي مائة كيلو، ففرق  بينهما في الذات.فالذي يقول: المساواة ديوث، يهودي أو نصراني، وسبحان الله!  قرأنا سورة التحريم من الطفولة منذ سبعين سنة وزيادة، ونحن نسمع قول الله  عز وجل:  ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ  وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا  [التحريم:10] الآية، فما فكرنا ولا وقع في  نفوسنا شيء حتى صلى إمام المسجد الشيخ إبراهيم صلاة الصبح، فلما قال:   كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ  [التحريم:10] اندهشت؛ فهل قال: (تحت) أم  (فوق)؟ هل تحت عبدين أو مساويتين لهما؟ فمن ثم صرخنا وقلنا: الذي يطالب  بمساواة المرأة مع الرجل كافر؛ كذب الله عز وجل ورد قانونه وشرعه من أجل  الهوى وتقليد الملاحدة والذين لا دين لهم ولا عقول. فالله تعالى يقول:   وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ  [البقرة:228]، فمن أعطاهم إياها؟ الله  ربهم ورب النساء، ما أخذوها بالقوة.                                                               

 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله عزيز حكيم)                                                                                              


                             واسمع ختام الآية:  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   [البقرة:228]، طأطئ رأسك يا عبد الله، فالله تعالى الواهب هذا الخير   عَزِيزٌ  [البقرة:228] لا يغالب ولا يُغلب أبداً، فانتبه،  حَكِيمٌ   [البقرة:228] في تشريعه، والله! لا يخطئ، ولن يخرج من تشريعه أبداً سوى  الصلاح والخير والرحمة والهدى، هذا ما هو تشريع أحمق أو جاهل، بل تشريع  حكيم يضع كل شيء في موضعه.وقد قلنا ونقول آلاف المرات: أعطونا قضية من  قضايا الإسلام ثبتت بالكتاب والسنة، ثم اجمع علماء البشر كلهم بفلاسفتهم  لينقضوها، والله! ما تنقض، أقسم بالله! ما تنقض على مرور الزمان، فقد نزلت  الآيات منذ ألف وأربعمائة سنة، وانتظر أربعة آلاف سنة، فوالله! ما ينقض  كمالها ولا مراد الله منها، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                
 تربص العدو بالمسلمين وسعيه في إبعادهم عن القرآن                                                                                              
                             هذا هو القرآن العظيم، هذا القرآن تعليم تشريع سياسة آداب  أخلاق، فلم يقرؤه المسلمون على الموتى؟ لأنهم ماتوا، هذا القرآن هل يقرأ  على الموتى؟ لا يجوز، هذا عبث، هذا كتاب هداية وتعليم تقرؤه على ميت! هل  الميت يقوم يصلي ويتوب؟! عق أمه هل يقوم يقبل رأسها؟! انتهى أمره، فماذا  تقرأ عليه أنت؟! من مكر بالمسلمين هذه المكرة؟الثالوث الأسود، هل تدرون أن  هذا الثالوث مكون من ثلاث طوام أو عفاريت؟ أولهم: اليهود، ثانيهم: المجوس،  ثالثهم: النصارى، اجتمعوا وأنتم ما تعرفون عنهم، نحلف لكم بالله، والله  العظيم! لهم الذين ضربوا هذه الأمة وأنزلوها من علياء سمائها إلى الحضيض من  الأرض، وما زالوا متعاونين إلى اليوم، نظروا بعد حروب خاضوها أنهم يفشلون،  وبعد مكر وكيد ومؤامرات ما استطاعوا أن يفلحوا، فبحثوا عن السر، ما سر هذه  العصمة والقوة التي لا تقهر؟ قالوا: السر هو القرآن، ووالله! لقد صدقوا؛  القرآن روح ولا حياة بدون الروح، أما سمعت الله تعالى يقول:  وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا  [الشورى:52] ين أو مساويتين  َبْدَيْنِ ُم،  يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ  [غافر:15]، فالقرآن روح.كانت هذه الأمة في ديارها ميتة فأحياها  الله بالقرآن فعزت وكملت وسادت وطهرت، فقالوا: إذاً: هيا نسلب القرآن منها  لتموت، فعملوا في مؤتمرات سرية على إسقاط كلمة (قل) فما استطاعوا، القرآن  يحفظه النساء والرجال في البادية والحاضرة، كيف نسقط منه كلمة؟  فعجزوا.فقالوا: نحتال عليهم ونبعد القرآن من بينهم ونحوله إلى الموتى.  ونجحوا، فمن إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا قبل هذه الإفاقة الجديدة منذ خمسين  سنة إذا مررت بزقاق أو شارع ضيق وسمعت القرآن يقرأ فاعلم أن الميت هناك،  على طول الخط، حتى إن نقابة في بلد إسلامي كانت مختصة بهذه، تقول: يا سيد!  توفي الوالد اليوم فنريد عشرة من طلبة القرآن، فيقول: من فئة المائة ليرة  أو الخمسين؟ إذا كان فقيراً فمن فئة خمسين، والغني من فئة المائة! وأبعدت  هذه الأمة عن القرآن بعداً كاملاً، لا يدرّس ولا يجتمع عليه، وحولوه إلى  الموتى في المقابر وفي البيوت، وقبل هذه الدولة المباركة كان في الروضة  يجتمع القراء يقرءون ختمة على سيدي فلان بألف ريال للواحد!وقالوا: القرآن  تفسيره صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، فألجموا العلماء وما أصبح من يقول: قال الله،  إياك أن تقول: قال الله؛ فالقرآن فيه الناسخ والمنسوخ، وفيه الخاص والعام  فلا تتكلم، فألجموا العالم الإسلامي بحيث لا يقول الرجل مستشهداً بأمر أو  نهي: قال الله أبداً، ومن أراد أن يقف على هذه فعند أصحاب الفقه المالكي في  حاشية الحطاب على خليل سيجدها، قالوا: التفسير صوابه خطأ، إن فسرت القرآن  وأصبت فأنت مخطئ، وإن أخطأت كفرت، إذاً: من يقول قال الله؟! من يقدم على  هذا؟!وأخيراً: نجحوا، وما الدليل؟ أما استعمرتنا هولندا في إندونيسيا ونحن  مائة مليون؟ أما استعمرت ممالك الهند العظيمة الطويلة بريطانيا؟ والشرق  الأوسط شمال أفريقيا أما استعمرته بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا؟ كيف تم هذا؟  بعدما قتلونا وسلبوا الروح، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون! هل من إفاقة؟من  منكم إذا فرغ من العمل مع إخوانه في المصنع في الدائرة وتوضئوا وأرادوا أن  يصلوا يقول لأخيه: أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن؟ لا أحد، أو يجلس في المسجد  ينتظر الصلاة فيمر به المؤمن فيقول له: أنت تحسن القرآن؟ قال: نعم، قال: من  فضلك اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن؛ فنسمع ونبكي؟ لا أحد.ما زالت تلك الصفعة  قائمة، كل ما في الأمر أنه أصبح يوجد من يفسر القرآن لا أقل ولا أكثر،  يقول: قال الله وقال رسوله.                                                                                          


ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          أعيد تلاوة الآية وننتقل إلى غيرها، فاسمع:  وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ  يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ  [البقرة:228]، ثلاثة أطهار  أو ثلاث حيض، كله صالح بإذن الله،  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ  مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ [البقرة:228] من حيض أو ولد؛ إذ  الخالق هو الله، هل هناك من يخلق الجنين غير الله؟!  إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [البقرة:228]، فالذي لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه  شر الخليقة؛ لأن تأوي إلى ثعبان وتتوسده وتنام فقد تسلم منه، وإن أنت نمت  إلى جنب رجل لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه فلا تسلم منه، إذا احتاج إلى دمك فإنه  يمتصه، إلى عينك فإنه يفقؤها، أما عن نزع ساعتك من يدك أو نقودك من جيبك  فلا تسل، فالذي لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه هبط وأصبح شر الخليقة وإن كان أبيض أو  ما كان، واسمعوا قول الله عز وجل:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ [البينة:6]، من أخبر بهذا الخبر؟ الله  تعالى. ومن أعلم من الله؟ لا أحد، فشر الخليقة هم الكفار والمشركون. وقوله  تعالى:  وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ [البقرة:228]،  من طلق امرأته وما زالت في عدتها هل هناك من هو أحق بها منه؟ لا أحد، لا  يحل خطبتها حتى بالإشارة.وقوله تعالى:  إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا  [البقرة:228]، إذا كنت تريد أن تردها فيجب أن تكون على نية وعزم صادق أنك  تردها لتسعد معك وتسعد بها، لا أن تشقيها بالأذى والسب والشتم والتعذيب،  وهي كذلك إذا أرادت أن ترجع وطالبت بالرجوع فيجب أن تكون تريد الإصلاح  والخير لزوجها وأولادها، هذا شأن المؤمنين والمؤمنات إن أرادوا  إصلاحاً.وقوله:  وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:228]، لهن على أزواجهن مثل الذي للأزواج عليهن، عدالة، وقد بينا  مظاهرها، منها: أنك تحب أن تتجمل لك، فتجمل أنت لها. وَلِلرِّجَالِ  عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ [البقرة:228]، من رفعهم هذه الدرجة؟ مولاهم خالقهم.  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ [البقرة:228]، فخافوا ارهبوا لا تخرجوا عن طاعته  وتتمردوا على قوانينيه؛ فإنه قادر على أن يشقي ويعذب، وكم فعل. حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:228] في كل ما يضع، والله! ما أباح شيئاً إلا لفائدة، ولا حرّم  شيئاً إلا لنقصان وخسران، احلف بالله مليون مرة! ما فرض الله فريضة إلا  لصالح الإنسان، ولا حرم حراماً إلا لصالح الإنسان في كل جزئيات الحياة.                                                         

وقفة مع قوله تعالى: (الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ...)               
 
          ثم قال تعالى:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ  أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229]، كم طلقة يطلق الفحل امرأته؟  طلقتان فقط، يطلقها المرة الأولى ثم يراجعها فهذه طلقها، ثم يطلقها الثانية  ويراجعها فهذه طلقتان، وفي الأخيرة الفصل، حتى إن أحد الأصحاب قال للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: الله يقول:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، فأين  الطلقة الثالثة؟ فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فَإمْسَاكٌ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229]، هي الطلقة الثالثة،  في الطلقة الأولى يراجعها قبل نهاية العدة وله ذلك، راجعها وعاش معها  شهراً أو سنين وطلقها طلقة ثانية، فإنه يراجعها، ثم إذا راجعها وعاش معها  ينتبه إن هو طلقها لا تحل له أبداً حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره.وصلى الله وسلم على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                     


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (11) 
الحلقة (18)



**تفسير سورة البقرة   (108)* *


من أحكام الطلاق التي شرعها الله أن من طلق زوجه طلقة أو طلقتين فله أن  يراجعها في العدة، وهو أحق بها من غيره، أما إذا انقضت عدتها دون أن  يراجعها فينفسخ عده، ويجوز له كسائر الرجال أن يتزوجها بعقد جديد مستوف  للشروط، أما إن طلقها طلقة ثالثة فإنها لا تحل له حتى تتزوج برجل آخر، فإن  طلقها الثاني جاز للأول الزواج بها بعقد جديد مستوف للشروط.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيها المؤمنات المتسمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا المأمول يا  ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.وها نحن مع هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة،  ولعلنا نضيف إليها أختها.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  الطَّلاقُ  مَرَّتَانِ فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ وَلا  يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا  أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   *  فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلا  تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ فَإِنْ  طَلَّقَهَا فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا إِنْ ظَنَّا أَنْ  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ يُبَيِّنُهَا لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:229-230]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.                                
                                                              دلالة القرآن على عظمة الله تعالى وبيان تنزيله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  القائل:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  ؟ إنه الله تعالى الذي خلقنا ورزقنا ودبر  حياتنا، الذي وهبنا عقولنا وأسماعنا وأبصارنا، الذي أوجدنا من العدم  فأحيانا وغداً يميتنا وبعده يحيينا، الذي رفع السماوات الطباق وبسط الأرض  ونصب عليها الجبال وأجرى فيها المياه والأنهار، هذا الذي خلق كل شيء من  النملة إلى المجرة، هذا هو الله ربنا ورب العالمين، وهذا كلامه، فهو خالق  الكلام فكيف لا يتكلم؟! لولاه لما تكلم متكلم أو نطق ناطق.فهذا كلامه أنزله  على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنزله على مصطفاه ومجتباه ومن اختاره  وكمّله وأعده لأن يتلقى وحيه، هذا الذي أنزل عليه كتابه الحاوي لهاتين  الآيتين هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أين كان يوجد هذا النبي؟ في جزيرة  العرب، ما هي البلدة التي كان ولد فيها؟ مكة، وانتقل منها إلى مدينة أخرى  هي المدينة النبوية، وأين هو الآن؟ هناك والله في الحجرة الشريفة، ومن أراد  أن يشرف بالسلام عليه فليتفضل فيدنو من حجرته ويقول: السلام عليك يا رسول  الله ورحمة الله وبركاته، وينصرف، فإن فعل فإنه -والله- يسمعه.والحمد لله؛  فنحن معه لا نفارقه، عندما نصلي النافلة أو الفريضة ونجلس بين يدي الله  ونقول: التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، نقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة  الله وبركاته، فتبلغه فيسمعها فوراً، والحمد لله؛ كان أسلافنا يؤمنون  بهذا، لكن لا يدركون كيف، أنت في الشرق أو الغرب وهو في السموات العلا  ويبلغه سلامك، ولما توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بعض الصحابة: الآن لا  نقول: السلام عليك يا أيها النبي، كنا نقول: أيها النبي ما دام بين أيدينا،  الآن لا معنى لهذا، نقول: السلام على النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، فقال كبار  العلماء: اسكتوا! ما هو بشأنكم هذا، فقد قال لنا: قولوا، فيجب أن نقول.  وتمضي الأيام ولياليها والقرون والآن أصبح الذي يكذّب هذا أحمق، بدليل أننا  في بيوتنا نتكلم مع الصين واليابان ومع كندا والأمريكان وهم يسمعونك وأنت  تسمعهم، فهل تكذّب؟! ما هي الخيوط هذه؟ كيف وصل هذا؟! قولوا: آمنا بالله.  فاسمعوا وبلغوا: إنها -والله- لفرصة ضيقة وعما قريب لا تقبل توبة تائب؛ لأن  الإيمان يكون بالغيب، أما بالشهادة فليس بإيمان، هل تقول: أنا مؤمن بأننا  في المسجد النبوي؟ الذي يقول هذا مجنون، فالإيمان بما غاب عنك، فالآن  -والله- إنها لفرصة ضيّقة، وسيأتي يوم المؤمن مؤمن والكافر كافر، ما تقبل  توبة ولا رجوع، انتهى الأمر وختم على الكتاب؛ إذ قال تعالى:  هَلْ  يَنظُرُونَ  [الأنعام:158]، هؤلاء المتباطئون الذين يترددون، يقال: ادخلوا  في الإسلام فيقدمون رجلاً ويؤخرون أخرى، ما ينتظرون؟  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ  إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [الأنعام:158] فيؤمنوا،  أَوْ  يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ  [الأنعام:158] فيؤمنوا،  أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ  رَبِّكَ  [الأنعام:158] فيؤمنوا،  يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لا  يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ  كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا  [الأنعام:158]، هذه من سورة الأنعام:   يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لا يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ  تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا قُلِ  انتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنتَظِرُونَ  [الأنعام:158]، فكم مضى على هذه الآية؟  ألف وأربعمائة سنة، والغيوب تتكشف.إذاً: معشر المستمعين! الآن الذي يكفر لا  قيمة له، ما له وزن، بأي شيء تكذب؟                                                                      
*
*
* *معنى كون الطلاق مرتين                                                                                                   * *

                                فهيا مع الآيتين الكريمتين، يقول تعالى:  الطَّلاقُ  مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229] لا ثالثة لهما، كيف يتم هذا؟ المؤمن الفحل الواعي  البصير المسلم بحق إذا تأذت منه امرأته وما طاقت وعرف أن حياتها كدر لا  صفو فيها وشقاء فلا سعادة لها؛ فإنه يقول: يا مؤمنة! ما أريد لك البلاء  والشقاء، وأنت أختي وأنا أخوك، فلكي ترتاح وتسعد يأتي باثنين يقول: اجلسا  واشربا الشاي أو القهوة، ثم يقول: اسمعا: يا أم فلان! لقد طلقتك، واشهد يا  فلان ويا فلان، وابقي في بيتك ثلاثة أقراء، فإذا فرغت فالتحقي بأهلك،  وداعاً يا مؤمنة، هل عرفتم هذا الطلاق؟أو هو يتأذى من هذه المؤمنة لسوء  خلقها، لفساد عشرتها، ما أطاق، كل يوم في أذى وهو ولي الله وعبده ما يرضى  مولاه له بالأذى والشقاء، فحاول وحاول في عام أو عامين فما استطاع، رأى أن  خلاصه من هذا البلاء والفتنة في طلاق هذه المؤمنة، لا يسيء إليها ولا يضرب  ولا يكسّر رأسها، يشهد اثنين ويقول: لقد طلقت فلانة، فالزمي بيتك يا فلانة  حتى تنتهي عدتك ثلاثة أقراء، فإن انتهت فما عليك إلا الذهاب إلى أهلك. فهل  عرفتم الطلاق؟ هل المسلمون يفعلون هذا؟ وا حر قلباه؛ لأننا ما جلسنا هذه  المجالس ولا رُبينا في حجور الصالحين، مشغولون باللهو والباطل، لو كنا  مشغولين في المصانع والمزارع والإنتاج الليل والنهار لهان الأمر، لكن  أوقاتنا كلها في الفراغ، مجالس الليل في اللهو، وما نستطيع أن نجلس جلسة  كهذه؛ لأن الشيطان يدفع، فما يستطيع.فإذا طلق قلنا: طلقتها يا عبد الله؟  قال: نعم، هل انتهت العدة أو ما زالت؟ قال: ما زالت، هل تريد أن تراجعها  حيث ندمت فما رأيت خيراً في طلاقها؟ إذاً ائت باثنين وقل: أشهدكما أني  راجعت فلانة، طلقتها وراجعتها، فتبقى معك، فإن ما أطقت العذاب أو الشقاء لك  أو لها بعد ذلك أيضاً وما صبرت فطلقها طلقة ثانية وانتهى الأمر.                                                                      
*
*
* *الأمر بإمساك المطلقة الرجعية بالمعروف أو تسريحها بإحسان                                                                                                   * *

                                 الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، وبعد المرتين فإما  أن تمسكها بمعروف أو تطلقها بإحسان ومع السلامة إلى يوم القيامة. الطَّلاقُ  مَرَّتَانِ فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [البقرة:229]، فبعد المرتين أمسكها بإحسان لا بإساءة لك ولا لها؛ لأن  مولاكما ما يرضى بالإساءة لكما، ألستما من أوليائه؟ إذاً: أمسكها بالمعروف،  الإحسان في المعاشرة، بالأدب، بالرحمة، بالأخلاق، بالتعاون أنت وهي كذلك،  وإلا فتسريح بإحسان، سرّحها بإحسان ما فيه إساءة: يا فلانة! مع السلامة،  خذي متاعك وبقية مهرك وخذي أثاثك في البيت، وأستودعك الله عز وجل.وأما  الإساءة فكقوله: يا كلبة! يا منتنة! يا فاجرة! وإذا سئل عنها قال: هي  خبيثة. أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ بالله! أيجوز هذا من مؤمن ومؤمنة؟ وهو واقع،  لأنهم ما عرفوا، فالسبب الجهل، ومتى نتعلم؟ في سنة واحدة، هيا إلى دورة  تدوم سنة فقط ندرس فيها كتاب الله وهدي الرسول بنسائنا وأطفالنا، فسنة  واحدة وكلنا ربانيون، ولكن ما عندنا قدرة على هذا، ما نستطيع.فالطلاق  مرتان، وبعد ذلك أمسكها؛ لأنك رجعت بعد الثانية فأمسكها بمعروف لا بمنكر  وباطل وشر، أو سرحها بإحسان لا بإساءة بالسب والشتم وأخذ حقها وما إلى ذلك،  هكذا يقول تعالى مقرراً هذه الحقيقة في تشريعه الحكيم:  الطَّلاقُ  مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئاً إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم يقول تعالى:  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا  مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:229]، أيها المطلقون! أيها  الفحول! إذا طلقت المرأة فحرام عليك أن تأخذ مما أعطيتها شيئاً ولو قل،  تسلم لها مهرها كاملاً، وما كان من أثاث لها تأخذه كاملاً، وما وهبتها من  ذهب أو حرير تأخذه كاملاً،  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:229] أيها  المطلقون  أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:229]  وإن كان إبرة؛ لأن التنكير في صيغة النهي يدل على العموم.ثم قال تعالى:   إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:229]، إلا  أن يخاف الزوج وزوجه، المرأة وبعلها خافا ألا يقيما حدود الله، أي: بأن  يسقطاها ويتعداها ويهلكا، فذاك شيء آخر، قال في بيانه:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا  افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  [البقرة:229]، هذه المؤمنة أنت تحبها وأنت تحسن إليها وما  أسأت إليها أبداً وهي كارهتك، ما أطاعتك ما أطاقت البقاء معك يا فحل، خافت  من الله أن تقصر في حقك وأن تسيء عشرتك، فتقول: يا سيد! من فضلك خذ ما  أعطيتنيه كاملاً وسرحني؛ لأني أخشى أن أؤذيك أن أعكر صفو حياتك، أن أنغص  عيشك، ما أطيق، أنا مؤمنة وأنت أخي، إذاً: أنت أنفقت علي ما أنفقت فخذه  واتركني، فهذا تشريع من هذا؟ تشريع الله، فسبحان الله العظيم!                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به)                                                                                                   * *

                                اسمع:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  [البقرة:229] أيها القضاة، أيها  الأولياء، أيها المسئولون، أيها العلماء،  أَلَّا يُقِيمَا  [البقرة:229]  أي: الزوج والزوجة  حُدُودَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:229] بأن يتعدياها أو يسقطاها  -والله ما يريد ذلك- فعندكم رخصة من الله  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   [البقرة:229] يعني: الزوجين،  فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  [البقرة:229] تفدي  نفسها، الزوج يريدها وراغب فيها وأحسن إليها وما أساء وهي كرهت وما أطاقت،  ماذا تصنع؟ إذاً: تفدي نفسها بأن تقول: خذ ما أعطيتني من مهر أو ما أنفقت  علي وسرحني لوجه الله حتى ما أؤذيك أو أبقى شقية معك وأنت ما تريد هذا؛  لأنني مؤمنة وأنت مؤمن، فيستلم منها ذاك المبلغ ومع السلامة، هذا يسمى  بالخلع، خلعها منه وفصلها، هي التي طالبت وليس هو، هو يبكي ما يريد غيرها،  ولكن هي -بقضاء الله وقدره- أرادت أن تنهي هذا النكاح، وما ذنب الرجل؟ لا  ذنب له، ما آذاها، لو آذاها لتطالب بالفداء فحرام عليه أن يأكل ريالاً  واحداً، فالآن هذا الزوج ما آذاها أحسن إليها أكرمها فرح بها، لكن هي انصرف  قلبها فما أطاقته، فتطالب بالفداء، أذن الله لها ذلك، فتأخذ منها ما أنفقت  عليها وسرحها واخلعها وافصلها عنك.                                                                      

** حكم عدة المختلعة                                                                                                   * *

                               فإذا خرجت من بيتك فالخلاف بين أئمة الإسلام: هل تعتد أو لا  تعتد؟ بعضهم يقول: الخلع هذا انفصال لا تعتد معه، والذي هو أقرب إلى  الرحمة أنها تعتد ثلاث حيض وتتزوج بعد ذلك إن شاءت؛ إذ من الجائز أن يكون  في بطنها جنين.ثم هناك شيء ثان، فلو قلنا بالخلع بلا عدة لخرجت الليلة  وتزوجت غداً، فأنت تموت بالهم، تقول: هذه كرهتني لهذا، فهذا الذي أفسدها  علي، فخرجت مني فتزوجت به، فكيف يصبح المجتمع؟ والإسلام يعمل على أن لا  تختلف كلمة المؤمنين، لا في القرية ولا العاصمة ولا في أي بلد، أمرهم واحد  وشأنهم واحد، فمن هنا فالاعتداد أولى.أعيد السياق الكريم:  وَلا يَحِلُّ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:229]،  عرفنا هذا، حرام عليك أن تأخذ فلساً مما أعطيت هذه المرأة حين طلقتها،  اللهم  إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا  افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  [البقرة:229]، افتدت نفسها، أعطتك المهر الذي أعطيت  والنفقة التي أنفقت ومع السلامة.                                                                     


** معنى قوله تعالى: (تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ  [البقرة:229]، هذه التعاليم هذه  الشرائع  حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:229]، قوانين الله  فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا   [البقرة:229]، فالطلاق مرتان لا عشر، كيف يقول: أنت طالق طالق طالق سبعين  مرة، أنت طالق بالثلاث؟ أتلعب أنت أو تلهو؟! أعاقل أم مجنون؟ الله يقول:   الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، وتقول: لا يا رب، الطلاق سبعين! أعوذ  بالله.لا تلومونا؛ لأننا جهلاء ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ما جلسنا مجالس  العلم والنور، هذا الذي ورطنا في هذه الورطة، أنقذونا إن كنتم صادقين، هيا  بنا يا أهل القرية، فمن غد لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة ولا ولد عن الحضور في  هذا المسجد، من صلاة المغرب إلى العشاء ونحن نتعلم ونتلقى الكتاب والحكمة،  وطول حياتنا، فهذا وقت فراغ، فيا فلاح! ألق المسحاة! يا نجار! ألق المنشار،  وهيا إلى بيت الرب الجليل، النساء وراء الستارة والفحول جالسون والأولاد  بينهم وهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، وينمون ويصفون، ويرتفعون كل يوم درجة،  يوماً بعد يوم وقد أصبحت القرية كالملائكة، لا كذب، لا خيانة، لا حسد، لا  غش، لا باطل، لا منطق بذيء، لا سوء، أصبحوا أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا  هم يحزنون، لو رفعوا أكفهم إلى الله ما ردها خائبة، هل من طريق الأموال؟ لا  والله، من طريق ماذا؟ لقد أسلمنا، أعط لله قلبك ووجهك، فتقبل ما يأمرك به  وينهاك عنه في صدق، هذا هو الحل وإلا فالطلاق بالثلاث.   

** حكم طلاق الثلاث                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا مسألة فقهية علمية: اعلموا أن الأئمة الأربعة أئمة  أهل السنة والجماعة -أما الخوارج والروافض والخارجون عن الإسلام فما لنا  بهم علاقة-، الأئمة الأربعة على أن من قال لامرأته: أنت طالق بالثلاث فقد  طلقت ثلاث طلقات، ومن شك فليمش إلى المحكمة حيث المذهب حنبلي ويسألهم: طلقت  امرأتي بالثلاث؟ فسيقولون: انتهت أخذاً بقول الجمهور، وتذهب إلى المغرب  حيث مذهب مالك فيقولون: مع الأسف انتهى أمرك، وفي تركيا مذهب أبي حنيفة ،  فإن قلت: أنت طالق بالثلاث فقد انتهى، أبت طلاقك.وعلى خلاف الجمهور من  الصحابة ومن التابعين وتابعيهم ومن الأئمة وإلى اليوم يوجد من أهل العلم من  يقول: هذا الطلاق بدعي، ولا يعد هذا إلا طلقة واحدة؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:   الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، وهذا فسق وخرج عن طاعة الله وقال:  طلقتك ثلاثاً، فلا قيمة لكلامه، وتعد طلقة واحدة، لأن الله بيّن ورسول الله  بيّن، ولم يعرف المؤمنون إيقاع الطلاق بالثلاث إلا على عهد عمر ، أما على  عهد الرسول وعهد أبي بكر وشطر من عهد عمر فكان الطلاق مرة؛ ولما كثر الجهل  ومات الصحابة وجاء أولادهم سأل عمر من حوله: ما ترون؟ أنمضيه عليهم ثلاثاً  تأديباً لهم؟ فقالوا: أمضة، فأمضاه ثلاثاً؛ ليؤدبهم، فما تأدبوا.فالآن الذي  يقول: أنت طالق بالثلاث؛ فالذي يتفق مع الكتاب والسنة أنها طلقة واحدة،  والأئمة الأربعة يوجد من تلامذتهم من هو على خلاف آرائهم، الأئمة الأربعة  على جلالتهم يوجد من تلامذتهم من لا يقول برأيهم في هذا، ويقول بهذا الرأي؛  لأن الله قال:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، فكيف أنت تقول: ثلاث،  هل تكذب على الله؟ لأن الزوج يطلق وينتظر العدة، قد يراجعها قبل أن تنتهي  العدة، يحصل ندم فيبيت يتململ، كان يعتاد زوجته فخرجت منه، فيراجعها، فهذه  فرصة أم لا؟ ثم عاد إليها وطلقها مرة ثانية، فممكن أن يتململ ويتضجر ويبكي  الأطفال ويمكن أن يرجعها، وهذا من رحمة الله عز وجل، فإذا أرجعها فهو بين  خيارين: إمساك بمعروف، أو تسريح بإحسان، هذا الذي أراده الله عز وجل، ولا  نؤاخذ الناس بجهلهم، ونأخذ بالكتاب والسنة.                                                                      

** حكم طلاق الحائض والموطوءة في الطهر                                                                                                   * *

                                هنا مسألة أخرى: أن الذي يطلق امرأته وهي حائض، أو يطلقها  وهي غير حبلى فيجامعها ويطلقها، هذا الطلاق سبق أن قلت لكم: إن الجمهور على  أنه نافذ وأنه بدعة وحرام، ويعاقب صاحبه، وخلاف الجمهور من أئمة العلم  والبصيرة من الصحابة والتابعين وغيرهم إلى اليوم يرون هذا الطلاق بدعة ولا  يعتبر طلاقاً، إذا طلقها وهي حائض أو طلقها بعد انتهاء الحيض وجامعها فممكن  أن تكون حملت في تلك الليلة، فلم تطول عليها العدة تسعة أشهر؟والأصل في  هذه القضية: أن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: يا أبت! طلقت امرأتي  وهي حائض. فأخبر عمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن عبد الله طلق  امرأته وهي حائض، فقال له: ( مره فليراجعها حتى تطهر ثم تحيض حيضة أخرى،  فإذا طهرت فليطلقها إن شاء قبل أن يجامعها أو يمسكها؛ فإنها العدة التي أمر  الله تعالى أن تطلق لها النساء )، إذاً: فإذا أراد أن يطلق فليصبر حتى  ينتهي حيضها وحتى تطهر، وعند ذلك إذا أراد الطلاق طلق، وإن كان لا يريد  الطلاق أتى امرأته وانتهى الإشكال.قالوا: فالطلاق في الحيض أو في طهر جامع  فيه بدعة ما شرعه الله ولا أذن به، والفقهاء يعاقبونه، قالوا: هو حرام  وبدعة، ولكن نؤاخذه به حين يفعل هذا الباطل ليتأدب. وعلى خلافهم عدد من أهل  البصيرة والعلم كلهم يقولون: هذا الطلاق بدعي لا يعد طلاقاً، فإذا أراد أن  يطلق تركها حتى تطهر ولا يجامعها ويطلق، هذا هو الطريق، وأما إذا كانت  حاملاً فيجوز أن يطلقها.والحاصل هنا أنه لا يحل لك أن تطلق امرأتك بدون رفع  الضرر، حرام عليك أن تطلق بدون رفع الضرر عنك أو عنها، هذا أولاً.ثانياً:  إن كنت تريد أن تطلقها فاتركها حتى تحيض وتطهر من حيضها وتصلي، وقبل أن  تجامعها طلقها، هذا هو الطريق، تفعل هذا مرتين:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ   [البقرة:229]، فالثالثة إن طلقتها لن تعود إليك كما سيأتي.                                                                      


** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا  وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [البقرة:229]، هذا إخبار الله تعالى، وتسجيل علامة: أولئك هم الظالمون،  الذين يعبثون بشرع الله ويستهزئون به ويطلقون كما يشاءون،  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:229] حدّها،  فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [البقرة:229]، وأنتم تعرفون  جزاء الظالم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           الآية الأخيرة:  فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا  [البقرة:230] بعد الاثنتين؛   فَلا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ   [البقرة:230]، إذا طلق الثالثة انتهى أمرها، لا يرجع إليها ولا يتزوجها إلا  بعد أن يهان ويذل ويكسر أنفه، ذلك أن زوجته ينكحها فلان ويبيت يطؤها، فهل  عنده قلب أن يراها مرة أخرى؟ لا إله إلا الله! هذا تشريع الحكيم  العليم.إذاً: أنت تعديت وتجاوزت الحد فهذا تأديب لك، لا يحل أن تراجعها  بعقد جديد حتى ينكحها زوج آخر ثم يموت عنها أو يطلقها، وإياك أن تعمل حيلة  بألف ريال تقول: هيا تزوج فلانة، قلبي معها وأنا نادم وهي كذلك، فخذ عشرة  آلاف ريال واخطبها وتزوجها يومين أو ثلاثة، فهذا ديوث، عرف هذا أبو القاسم  صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: ( لعن الله المحلل والمحلل له )، وسماه التيس  المستعار، وهو ذكر المعز، نطلبه ليلقح عنزنا، هذا هو المحلل، هذا التيس  المستعار، فهذا أراد الله أن يذله ويكسر أنفه؛ لأنه تعدى حدود الله وظلم  وطلق بدون علم وتزوج بدون علم، هنا لا يستطيع أن يراجعها إلا بعد أن ينكحها  زوج آخر ويموت عنها أو يطلقها، آمنت بالله.  ‏                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                واسمع النص:  فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ  بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا  [البقرة:230]  ذلك الزوج  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا  [البقرة:230]  بشرط:  إِنْ ظَنَّا أَنْ يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:230]، أما إذا  ما كان عنده جزم في القلب أنه يحسن إليها مرة ثانية وتحسن إليه فما يجوز  ذلك،  إِنْ ظَنَّا أَنْ يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  يُبَيِّنُهَا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:230]، فهيا نعلم، هل ندخل  المدارس؟ ما نفعت، فماذا نصنع حتى نعلم؟ ما هو الطريق؟الطريق هو أن نراجع  التاريخ لننظر إلى الأيام التي كان يعيشها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه في هذه المدينة لمدة عشر سنين، كيف كانوا يعيشون؟ كان صلى الله  عليه وسلم يجمعهم ويجلس لهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، واقرءوا قول الله  تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2]، أقسم بالله الذي لا إله غيره! لا تتم ألفة بين  المسلمين ولا محبة ولا تعاون ولا صدق ولا طهارة في أية قرية في أية مدينة  في العالم بأسره، لن يتم الكمال إلا على ذلك المنهج المحمدي فقط، أن نتعلم  نساءً ورجالاً بدون قلم وبدون قرطاس وورق، بدون فيديو ولا شريط، أهل القرية  إذا دقت الساعة السادسة توضئوا وحملوا نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم، صلوا  المغرب وجلسوا كلهم جلوسنا هذا، النساء وراء الستارة والرجال أمامها،  وليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، ليلة آية من كتاب الله تحفظ وتفهم ونوطن النفس على  أن نعمل بما دعت إليه وفرضته طول الحياة، هذا الطريق الوحيد وبدونه  -والله- ما اجتمعت كلمة المسلمين في القرية ولا في البيت، فالخلاف والغل  والغش والحسد والكبر، لا تسأل عن الخبث. وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2]، من يقول: ما البرهنة يا شيخ، ما الدليل؟الدليل:  كيف كان أهل القرون الثلاثة الأولى؟ هل سادوا الدنيا أم لا؟ قادوا البشرية  ثلاثة قرون أم لا؟ ماذا كانوا يعلمون؟ هل فلسفة الإغريق واليونان أو  الكلام الباطل؟ لا، بل قال الله وقال رسوله، لما جهل المسلمون وخرجوا من  هذه المدارس هبطوا إلى الأرض فاستعمروا واستذلوا وأهينوا من العالم، وإلى  الآن هم فقراء محتاجون إلى الكفار.ودليل آخر: والله الذي لا إله غيره!  لأعلمنا بالله أتقانا وأصلحنا، في أي بلد، أهل القرية أعلمهم بالله وبمحابه  ومساخطه هو أتقى أهل القرية وأقلهم ظلماً أو خبثاً أو شراً، وأكثر الناس  خبثاً وشراً هم الجهال. ونحن ما نعني بالعالم صاحب الدكتوراه والماجستير،  ولا صاحب القلم، إنما المؤمن يجلس بين يدي أهل العلم يتعلم لعام وعامين  ثلاثة بالسماع والتطبيق فيصبح من أعلم الناس، ما يحتاج إلى كتاب ولا قلم،  هل كان أصحاب الرسول يكتبون ويقرءون؟أربعة أخماسهم لا يعرفون الكتابة ولا  القراءة، إذ هذا العلم ما يحتاج إلا إلى أن يدخل في القلب ويطبقه في  جوارحه، فعلم الصناعة والمادة والسياسة المادية اطلبه في المدارس، أما علم  التربية الروحية وتهذيب الأخلاق وتزكية النفوس فهذا لن يتم إلا عن طريق قال  الله.. قال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلم لا نعمل؟ كأننا مسحورون تماماً،  هيا نبدأ بالقرى والمدن، كل حي فيه جامع يتسع لأهل الحي، فأهل الحي  يقولون: هيا نتعاهد من الليلة ألا نفارق مسجدنا بنسائنا وأطفالنا، نتعلم  الكتاب والحكمة، قال الله وقال رسوله، فتنتهي المذهبية والفوارق والعصبيات  والأحزاب، وكل هذا يمحى، فنحن مسلمون مؤمنون.اللهم اشهد فقد بلغنا، والسلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (12) 
الحلقة (19)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (109) 

من شرع الله عز وجل في الطلاق أن من طلق زوجه دون الثالثة فإن عليها أن  تعتد، وله أن يراجعها خلال فترة عدتها، فإن علم الزوج من نفسه استقامة أمره  معها راجعها وأمسكها، وإن ظن في نفسه ألا يستقيم حاله معها طلقها وسرحها  سراحاً جميلاً، ولا يجوز له وهذه حاله أن يراجعها؛ لما في ذلك من الإضرار  بها والاعتداء على حقها، ومن فعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه، وعرض نفسه لسخط الله  وعقابه.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده رسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء يا  ربنا.وها نحن مع هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة من سورة البقرة، سورة الأحكام  الشرعية: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ  ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:231].هذا كلام من؟ كلام  الله عز وجل، ما ادعاه أحد من الناس فقال: كلامي، لا والله، إذاً: آمنا  بالله، وقولوا: لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذه  آية من ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية تشهد أنه لا إله إلا الذي أنزلها،  وأن الذي نزلت عليه يستحيل أن يكون غير عبد الله ورسوله، فمنزل هذه الآية  أخبر عن نفسه أنه الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، وأنزلها على عبده فناداه بعنوان  الرسالة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ  [المائدة:67]، كل آية تشهد بواقعها أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن  محمداً رسول الله.فماذا تحمل هذه الآية من الأحكام الإلهية التي حرمها  العالم بأسره فشقي وخسر إلا من رحم الله عز وجل؟ ماذا يقول لنا عز وجل؟                               
*
*
* *ذكر ما عطفت عليه الجملة من أحكام الإيلاء                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   [البقرة:231]، هذه الجملة معطوفة على سابقاتها، إذ تقدم بيان الإيلاء، وهو  أن يحلف الرجل ألا يطأ امرأته شهراً أو شهرين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة أو عاماً  ويأبى أن يحنث ويريد أن يستمر في يمينه، فأعطاه الله عز وجل مهلة أربعة  أشهر ثم إما أن يفيء -أي: يرجع إلى فراشه ليطأ امرأته- أو تطلق عليه رغم  أنفه، لا يرضى الله لأمته أن تهان وتحرم وتذل وهي تعبده وتذكره صباح مساء،  فيقال له: إما أن تفيء وترجع وإما أن تطلق، والآية الحاملة لهذا الحكم هي  قوله تعالى:  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ  أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَإِنْ  عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:226-227].ولا  ننس سؤال عمر ابنته حفصة رضي الله تعالى عنهما، ومن عمر هذا؟ هذا ابن  الخطاب ، هذا صاحب الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وخليفته، عمر الذي قال فيه  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما سلك عمر فجاً إلا سلك الشيطان فجاً غير  فجه )، ما يقوى الشيطان أن يماشي عمر ؛ يحترق، وقال فيه: ( لو كان في أمتي  محدثون ) ، أي: من تحدثهم الملائكة، ( لكان منهم عمر ، ولكن لا نبي بعدي  )، فـعمر كيف بلغ هذا الكمال وانتهى إلى هذا المستوى؟ عندنا قصة ثابتة:  دعاه أحد ولاته على طعام بليل أو نهار وقدم الطعام فإذا به ألواناً -ولن  تصل إلى ألوان طعامنا اليوم حتى طعام فقرائنا ومساكيننا- فنظر إليه عمر  نظرة الأسد وفزع واضطرب وقام، فصاح الوالي: ما لك يا أمير المؤمنين؟ اجلس،  اطعم، فقال: خشيت أن أكون مثل من قال الله تعالى فيهم:  أَذْهَبْتُمْ  طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا  فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ   [الأحقاف:20]، هذا عمر صفت نفسه زكت روحه أصبحت أشبه بأرواح الملائكة، يحدث  عنه ولده عبد الله ويقول: ما قال أبي في شيء: أظنه كذا إلا كان كما ظن.هذه  الفراسة سببها أكل الطيبات، سببها الصيام في الهواجر، القيام في الليالي  الطوال، التضحية في سبيل الله بالغالي والرخيص، هذا عمر .سأل ابنته حفصة ،  ومن حفصة هذه يا جماعة؟ هذه أمنا، أم المؤمنين، هذه زوج الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم، توفي رسول الله وهي في عصمته، سألها عمر : أي بنيتي! كم تصبر  المرأة عن زوجها؟ فقالت: تصبر شهرين، وإذا دخل الثالث قل صبرها، وإذا دخل  الرابع نفذ صبرها، فأصدر أمره إلى رجال جيوشه الإسلامية الغازية الفاتحة:  على القادة أن يرسلوا كل مجاهد إلى أهله إذا استغرق أربعة أشهر، إذا أكمل  أربعة أشهر في الجهاد أرجعه إلى أهله، من فعل هذا؟ هذا عمر ، فهذا شاهد هذه  الآية الكريمة:  لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ  أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا  [البقرة:226] رجعوا وكفروا عن أيمانهم  فذاك، وإلا فالطلاق.  

** ذكر ما عطفت عليه الجملة من أحكام الطلاق والرجعة** 

                                ثانياً: عدة المطلقة كم هي؟ أي: ما هي المدة التي تنتظر  المرأة زوجها عله يراجعها؟ طلق الفحل الليلة امرأته، فكيف طلقها يا شيخ؟  طلاقنا نحن أيها الصعاليك ما جاء في القرآن ولا حدث به الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، كقوله: أنت حرام علي وكذا، والله! ما هذا هو الطلاق.الطلاق الذي  شرعه الله لرحمته بأوليائه: أن الرجل إذا رأى أن أخته المؤمنة في تعب في  ألم ما استراحت أبداً، فشفقة عليها ورحمة بها ينتظر علها ترتاح، ينتظر  الشهر والشهرين والعام والعامين، فإن وجد ألمها ما ينقضي عنها وهي تحته  فإنه يشهد اثنين في البيت: أشهدكما أني طلقت أم فلان أو فلانة، وهي تسمع،  ويعطيها الله فترة من الزمن عله يندم، علها هي تبكي وما تستطيع الفراق،  ثلاثة قروء: ثلاثة حيض أو ثلاثة أطهار، الكل صالح، فإن راجعها في هذه  الفترة فبها ونعمت، وإذا ما راجعها وانتهت هذه الأقراء فحينئذٍ يعطيها ما  لها من حق، إذا كان لها مؤخر صداق أعطاها، ثم يذهب بها إلى أهلها: ابقي مع  أهلك وأستودعك الله عز وجل يا أمة الله.أو هو عبد الله المؤمن ولي الله  أتعبته هذه الأمة وضايقته، أساءت إليه، فصبر العام والعامين فما أطاق،  حياته كلها عذاب، والله ما يرضى لوليه أن يعذب، فسمح له أن يطلقها، حيث عرف  أنه لا يمكن أن يستريح أبداً مع هذه المؤمنة، إذاً: فيشهد اثنين ويقول:  فلانة! قد طلقتك، فتتربص وتنتظر هذه الفترة من الزمن، إن كانت تحيض فثلاث  حيضات أو ثلاثة أطهار، الكل واسع، فإن انقضت أعطاها ما لها من حق وحملها  إلى بيت أهلها واستودعها الله عز وجل، ولا يذكرها بسوء قط، هذا هو الطلاق  الرباني، هذا هو طلاق المسلمين، هل يجري هذا الطلاق الآن؟أهكذا يطلق  الفحول؟ ولا واحد في الألف، لماذا؟ ما عرفوا، ما تربوا في حجور الصالحين،  ما درسوا كتاب الله ولا اجتمعوا عليه، فكيف يعرفون؟ أيوحى إليهم؟ ما هم  بأنبياء ولا مرسلين، فكيف يعرفون؟ مستحيل أن نعلم إذا لم نطلب العلم،  حولونا من قرون إلى المقاهي والملاهي والأباطيل والخرافات والضلالات، فكيف  نتعلم؟هذا هو الطلاق، فإن طلقها وانتهت عدتها ثم تزوجها بعد أن رغب في  العودة ثم طلقها مرة ثانية هنا لم يبق إلا أن يمسكها بمعروف أو يسرحها  بإحسان، فإن طلق بعد ذلك فإنها لا تحل له أبداً حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره؛ لقوله  تعالى:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ  بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229]، ما قال: الطلاق طلقتان، قال: مرتان، لو قلت:  أنت طالق طالق طالق بالثلاث فكل هذا هراء وباطل ومنكر، ما أراد الله هذا.  الطلاق: أن تريد أن ترفع الأذى عنك أيها المؤمن أو عن امرأتك المؤمنة  الطاهرة، فحين تعزم عليه تأتي إلى بيتك بمن يشهد وتقول: أشهدكما أني طلقت  فلانة، فإن أردت أن تراجعها وهي في العدة ما انتهت فإنك تشهد اثنين وتقول:  أشهدكما أني راجعت امرأتي، هكذا الطلاق والمراجعة، فإذا طلقها مرتين ثم  راجعها أو عقد عليها بعد العدة لم يبق إلا أن يستمر بإحسانه إليها، وإن  طلقها بانت بينونة كبرى لا تحل له حتى يذل ويهون وينكسر أنفه ويطأ تلك  المرأة فحل غيره، فإن طلقها أو مات عنها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا بشرط:  إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله، لا بالعنت والسب والشتم والسخرية، الرجل يسب  امرأته ويسخر منها كما يفعل الجهلة في الشوارع مع الناس، أهذا مؤمن هذا؟  وهي أيضاً تفعل هذا، والله! إنه يبلغنا أنها تسب وتشتم وتسخر من الزوج،و لا  لوم، فهي جاهلة وهو أشد جهلاً، ماذا تريد من جاهلة أو جاهل؟                                                                      
*
*
* *لطيفة في قوله تعالى: (فبلغن أجلهن)                                                                                                   * *

                                الآن قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   [البقرة:231] الطلاق الذي بيناه لكم، إذا طلقتم هذا الطلاق  فَبَلَغْنَ   [البقرة:231] أي: المطلقات  أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231] ما أجلهن؟ انتهاء  العدة. وهنا لطيفة: قوله:  بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231] ليس معناه  أن الحيضات الثلاثة أو الأطهار تمت، معناه: قاربن نهاية العدة، أما إذا  بلغت حقاً وانتهت العدة فما بقي إمكان لأن يراجعها، انتهى أمرها، إلا أن  يعقد عليها إذا رضيت ورضي أولياؤها.                                                                      

** ما يجب على مراجع مطلقته المعتدة من الإمساك أو التسريح بالمعروف * * 

                                 فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231] أي: أشرفن، بقي يوم  أو يومان أو ثلاثة، حينئذ إن أردت إمساكها وإبقاءها فأمسكها بمعروف لا  بمنكر، بعض الجهلة يمسكها ليشقيها ويهينها ويعذبها ثم يطلقها، فإذا كادت  العدة تنتهي راجعها لينكل بها، كان هذا في الجاهلية، ولما عادت الجاهلية  عاد هو أيضاً، هذا كان في الجاهلية، يطلق الرجل امرأته ويتركها في العدة،  وقبل أن تنتهي العدة يراجعها، ويبقى يسب ويشتم ويركل ويهين، ثم يطلقها  وينتظر، فيستريح منها ثلاثة أشهر، فإذا قاربت راجعها، فأبطل الله العادة  الجاهلية، فقال جل جلاله:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231] أي: قاربن نهاية العدة؛ لأن المعتدة التي لا  تحيض لصغر سنها أو كبر سنها عدتها ثلاثة أشهر تسعون يوماً، فإذا أشرفن على  نهاية العدة فما هو الواجب؟ أمسكها يا فحل بمعروف أو فارقها وسرحها بمعروف،  أمسكها وأرجعها إلى عصمتك بالإحسان والمعاشرة الطيبة والود والتحاب  والتعاون، أو سرحها أيضاً بمعروف، أعطها كامل حقوقها وأثن عليها خيراً، ولا  تشوه سمعتها، ولا تسب أهلها؛ لأنك مسلم ولي الله، ما أنت بيهودي ولا  نصراني ولا مجوسي، أنت رباني من أولياء الله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تمسكوهن ضراراً لتعتدوا)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا   [البقرة:231] يا عباد الله، لا تمسكها بالمراجعة من أجل الإضرار بها، إما  بإهانتها، وإما بتنغيص راحتها، وإما بحال من الأحوال، أو حتى بمنعها من  الفراش، إياك أن تمسكها لتضر بها، أمسكها قبل أن تنتهي العدة إن كنت تعلم  أنك تحسن إليها وتعاشرها بالمعروف، أما أن تمكر بها فترجعها ثم تهينها  وتذلها،كلما أوشكت العدة أن تنتهي راجعتها من أجل أن تذلها وتضرها فهذا لن  يكون بين المسلمين، كان في الجاهلية. وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا  لِتَعْتَدُوا  [البقرة:231] على حدود الله وشرائعه، لا تفهم أن هذه المؤمنة  صعلوكة أبوها ميت وأهلها فقراء، أو أنها غريبة في بلاد بعيدة.اسمع: يقول  الله تعالى: ( من آذى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) تعلن الحرب على الله،  ويعلن الله الحرب عليك، فهل ستنجح؟ أيربح من يدخل في حرب مع الله؟ والله!  لا يفلح، فلم يذبح بعضكم بعضاً؟ لم يسرق بعضكم بعضاً؟ لم يزني بعضنا بنساء  بعض؟ لم نغش بعضنا؟ لم نؤذي المؤمنين والمؤمنات؟ أواقع هذا أو هراء؟ هذا هو  الواقع، فما سببه؟ هل كفرنا؟ لا، ما السبب؟ الجهل، ما علمونا، ما تربينا  في حجور الصالحين، بل في الشوارع والمقاهي والملاعب، أو في مدارس  كـ(لامدارس)، حتى قال بعضهم: هي مدانس، فالطلبة يلعبون أمام المدرسة  ويدخنون.   

** التربية المسجدية طريق تهذيب أخلاق الأسر المسلمة                                                                                                   * *

                                فإلى أين المفر؟ كيف نطبق هذا الشرع؟ ما تأهلنا له، فهيا  نراجع الحياة من جديد.وقد يقال: يا شيخ! ما نستطيع، فات الزمانما نقدر؟  فأقول: وهل أنتم مطالبون ببذل أموالكم؟ بالخروج من دياركم؟ بقتل أنفسكم  وأولادكم؟ لا، ما هو إلا أن تعلن عن أنك مسلم، وحينئذ أهل القرية المسلمة  كأهل الحي في المدينة يلتزمون بأن لا يفارق أحدهم بيت الله هو وامرأته  وأطفاله، من المغرب إلى العشاء، يجلسون كجلوسنا هذا، النساء وراءنا والفحول  أمامنا، نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، يوماً آية وآخر حديثاً، يوماً آية ويوماً  حكمة، العام بعد العام، أسألكم بالله: كيف تصبح تلك المدينة في أحيائها؟  كيف تصبح تلك القرى؟ قد تقول: يا شيخ! أنت واهم. فأنا أقول: بعينيك انظر في  قريتك في بلادك في مجلس في الطائرة لترى أن أعلمنا بالله أتقانا له، هل من  يرد عليّ؟ في هذه الحلقة أعلمنا بالله أتقانا له، حتى لا نظن أن هذا هراء  كما يقوله الغافلون الهابطون، والله! لن يستقيم أمر أمة الإسلام حتى في  البيت في الأسرة إلا على نور الله، إما أن نقبل في صدق على الله نتعلم  الكتاب والحكمة، ونقوي إيماننا، ونزيد في طاقة أنوارنا؛ فنسعد ونكمل، وإلا  فالهبوط حتى التمزق والتلاشي والخلود في جهنم.فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف  دولاب العمل، أغلق الدكان، أوقف السيارة، إلى أين؟ إلى بيت الرب، أي بيت  للرب هذا؟ المسجد، إنه بيت الله، ويأتي أهل القرية أو أهل الحي كلهم إلى  المسجد، يصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجلسون كما نحن جالسون، فليلة آية وأخرى  حديثاً، هذا الكتاب وهذه الحكمة، يوماً بعد يوم طول العام، والله! في السنة  الأولى ستتغير حالة أهل القرية أو الحي تغيراً عجباً، فيصبحون أولياء الله  لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.ولا تسألني، فما بقي غش ولا خداع ولا كبر ولا  حسد ولا تلصص ولا فجور ولا زناً، طهر كامل، وفوق ذلك المودة والإخاء والحب  والتعاون، ما يبقى بينهم عار ولا جائع ولا مظلوم ولا مريض، جسم واحد: ( مثل  المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد، إذا اشتكى منه  عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر ) من قرر هذا؟ من قعد هذه القاعدة؟  من لا يكذب ولا يمكن أن يخطئ كلامه أبداً، فلم ما نفعل هذا؟ بلغوهم، وخاصة  الذين يسخرون من هذا الكلام يستهزئون، قلنا لهم: في اليهود، النصارى،  أمريكا، روسيا، أوروبا، الشرق والغرب إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف  العمل.نزلنا بالطائرة في جبل طارق الساعة الخامسة والنصف، وإذ بي أسمع  رفاقي: عجل.. عجل. لماذا؟ لنشتري العشاء، فإنه إذا دقت السادسة ما يبقى  دكان مفتوح ولا مطعم، لم؟ قالوا: يستريحون، فالكفار يستريحون والمسلمون ما  يستريحون؟! يتمزق القلب، عجيب والله، إن لم نعد إلى هذا المنهج المحمدي فلن  نتعلم، ما أجدتنا ولا نفعتنا مدارسنا؛ لأن التربية شيء والتعليم شيء.أنا  أقول: إذا بعثت الطالب أمه ليدرس من أجل الوظيفة فلن ينتفع بعلمه، يقول  الرجل لابنه: تعلم لتكون كذا وكذا، والله! ما سمعتهم يقولون: تعلم لتعرف  الله وتحبه ويحبك، تعلم كيف تعبد الله عز وجل، وزادت المحنة فأتوا إلى  البنات الآن، يقولون: تعلمي لتكوني كذا وكذا، وقد عرفنا المستقبل يا بابا!  أعوذ بالله من هذا الهبوط، هذا فحل قال لابنته: درست الابتدائية فيكفيك،  عودي إلى أمك أعينيها واعملي معها، فقالت: مستقبلي يا بابا! لا تمنعني،  غداً أصبح مدرسة راتبي عشرة آلاف ريال، فقلت لها: اسمعي: هذه أمك تسمع وراء  الستارة، من أمك هذه إلى جانب فاطمة الزهراء؟ وأكثر من ألف جدة والله! ما  توظفت واحدة منهن، وعشن ومتن سعيدات، وأنت تقولين: الوظيفة للمستقبل يا  بابا! لا لوم ولا عتاب؛ ما عرفنا رب الأرباب، ما أوجدنا في قلوبنا حبه، ولا  الخوف منه، فكيف نستقيم؟ مستحيل.فالطريق: أن يصدر رئيس الحكومة أو وزير  الداخلية قراراً: ألا يبقى بعد الآن رجل ولا امرأة خارج المسجد مع أذان  المغرب، يأتون كارهين، ولكن لا يزال النور الإلهي يسري في قلوبهم يوماً بعد  يوم بعد يوم، بعد أربعين يوماً لو قال لهم: لا تعودوا لقالوا: والله!  لنعودن، ولا نستطيع أن ننقطع عن هذا النور.                                                                      

** تابع معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تمسكوهن ضراراً لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا  [البقرة:231]  (ضراراً) حال من الإمساك أو مفعول لأجله، أي: للإضرار بهن،  لِتَعْتَدُوا   [البقرة:231]. قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ   [البقرة:231]، عرضها للبلاء الإلهي والنقمة الربانية، هذا الذي يراجع  المرأة ليضر بها ويهلكها،  فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ  [البقرة:231].                                                                      
*
*
* *معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزواً واذكروا  نعمة الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به)                                                                                                   * *

                                وأخيراً قال لنا:  وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ  هُزُوًا  [البقرة:231] تسخرون منها وتضحكون، ولا تعلمون منها شيئاً ولا  تعملون، ولا تطبقون، تقرءونها على الموتى، أي سخرية أكثر من هذه؟  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:231] أنتم مؤمنون  مسلمون، الرسول كأنه بين أيديكم، والله عز وجل أنزل كتابه عليكم؛ فسموتم  وارتفعتم، وعبدتم الله وحده، وغيركم في الضلال والعمى والفسق والفجور  والباطل، لا تنسوا هذه النعمة: أن شرع الله عندكم، والأمم الأخرى الكافرة  لا تملك من هذا شيئاً، أية نعمة أعظم من هذه النعمة؟وأزيد الأمر توضيحاً  فأقول: بالله الذي لا إله غيره! لو وضع مؤمن في كفة ميزان ووضع كل الكافرين  من أمريكا إلى اليابان في كفة لما بالى الله بهم من أجل عبده هذا، كل  الكفار بالمليارات لا يعدلون مؤمناً واحداً في قضاء الله وحكمه، ما سر هذا  الكمال، كيف حصل على هذا؟ بإيمانه بالله وتقواه له. واذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:231] كنتم عبدة أوثان وأصنام، وكنتم في حالة  جاهلية عمياء من شن الغارات وسفك الدماء، فرفعكم الله إلى هذا المستوى،  فأنزل شرعه ووحيه وبعث رسوله، فلا تنسوا هذه النعمة، فكيف تسخرون من آيات  الله ولا تطبقون أحكامه ولا شرعه؟ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ  [البقرة:231]، لو كان لا كتاب ولا شرع عندنا ولا  حكمة فنحن همج، فماذا نصنع؟ هذه حياتنا، أما وقد هدانا إلى الإيمان وأنزل  علينا كتابه وبعث رسوله فكيف لا نهتدي؟ فكل كلمات الرسول حكمة لا يمكن أن  يتخلف نتاجها ولا أثرها على طول الحياة.ولكن القرآن يقرأ على الموتى،  والسنة النبوية تقرأ للبركة فقط، كثير من بلاد العالم حتى في المدينة  يجتمعون على البخاري في رمضان، لم تقرءون البخاري ؟ قالوا: للبركة، هل  الرسول يشرع ويقنن للبركة؟! القرآن يقرأ ليلة الموت في المقبرة وفي المنزل،  أمن أجل هذا أنزله الله ليقرأ على الموتى؟ الأحياء يغلقون آذانهم فما  يسمعونه، إذا قلت: قال الله غضبوا، والميت الهالك تقرأ عليه القرآن، سخرية  هذه أم ماذا؟! فهذه أسباب هبوطنا من علياء السماء إلى هذه الدركات  السفلى.واسمع كيف يمتن الله علينا:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:231] نعمة الإيمان والإسلام،  وَمَا أَنزَلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ  [البقرة:231]  يأمر وينهى ويربي ويحلم ويعظم من شأننا.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:231] هذا التوقيع الأخير،  اتقوا الله قبل أن تنزل نقمه، وقد نزلت؛ أصبح المسلمون أذل الخلق وأفقرهم  وأعجزهم وأكثرهم فسوقاً وباطلاً وشراً، نزل حكم الله، ما اتقينا الله، ما  خفناه، ما عرفناه حتى نخافه ونرهبه، أو نحبه ونتملقه ونتقرب إليه؛ أبعدونا  عن كتابه وهدي نبيه فجهلنا، وبقيت بركة فقط لتقوم بها الحجة لله يوم  القيامة، لا بد أن يبقى شيء من الدين لتقوم الحجة به لله يوم القيامة.على  سبيل المثال: هبط العالم الإسلامي من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، فالشرك  والضلال والخرافات، فسلط الله عليهم الاستعمار الغربي، فأذلوهم وأهانوهم،  فقد يقولون يوم القيامة: يا رب! ما عرفنا دينك، ما ظننا أن القرآن يسعد أو  يحقق طهراً أو أمناً! فأبى الله إلا أن يوجد دولة عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن  آل سعود في صحراء قاحلة، لا زيتون ولا رمان ولا عنب، صحراء واسعة، والناس  يسيرون على الجمال، لا سيارة يومها ولا طيارة، وحكم كتاب الله في هذه الأمة  الموزعة هنا وهناك في ظرف محدود، وإذا بها دولة واحدة لم تكتحل عين الوجود  -والله- بمثلها في الأمن والطهر إلا أيام القرون الذهبية فقط، تحققت هذه  الطهارة، والله! لبيوتنا كانت مفتوحة بالليل، يمشي الرجل من نجد إلى جدة لا  يخاف إلا الله، ما سبب ذلك؟ العودة إلى كتاب الله وحكمة رسوله، لا سحر ولا  صواريخ.فالهيئة في القرية تأمر وتنهى، والذي يتخلف عن صلاة الصبح قد يتعرض  للعقاب، ها هو الدكتور عبد الله العقيد يقول: والله! لقد أحرقوا لي عمامتي  حين تخلفت عن صلاة الصبح فقط، الهيئة أحرقت العمامة، وما يحصل على العمامة  في ذلك الوقت إلا بمبلغ من المال، ومن أين يجيء المال؟ ما هو إلا الشعير  والمعز، فساد أمن وطهر والله ما وجد إلا في هذه البلاد بتحكيم شرع الله، لم  فعل الله هذا؟ لتكون له الحجة يوم القيامة، وإلا قال الناس: يا رب! ما  نفعنا كتابك. فهل تحقق الأمن والطهر أو لا؟ اشهد -يا رب- أنه تحقق، بسبب  ماذا؟ لا خرافة ولا قبر يعبد ولا وثنية، بل لا إله إلا الله، بالتوحيد فقط،  ثم بإقامة حدود الله، الزاني يرجم أو يجلد، والسارق تقطع يده، والقاتل  يقتل، لا أقل ولا أكثر، وتجبى الزكاة وتقام الصلاة إجبارياً، فلم العالم  الإسلامي ما يفعل هذا؟قد نقول في أيام الاستعمار: ما نستطيع يا رب فنحن  مملوكون، محكومون، وبعد أن استقللتم بإذننا وتحررت دياركم وحكمتم بأنفسكم  لم ما أقمتم الصلاة إجبارياً في الجيش وفي الأمة؟ لم ما أوجدتم جماعات  يأمرون في البلاد بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر؟ لم ما جبيتم الزكاة وعوضتموها  بالضرائب الفادحة؟ ولهذا قولوا: آمنا بالله. إن مستقبلاً مظلماً ينتظر هذه  الأمة، إلا أن يفرج الله عنها، فقد أعرضت عن كتاب الله، واسمع ماذا يقول:   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:231]، لا يخفى عليه باطلنا ولا فسادنا ولا ظلمنا ولا شرنا ولا  إعراضنا عن ذكره وكتابه، والله! إننا لتحت النظارة،  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14].   

** خلاصة ما أرشدت إليه الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                                هذه الآية الكريمة من كلام الله ماذا تعلمنا منها؟ تعلمنا  أنه إذا طلقت زوجتك يا عبد الله وأردت أن تراجعها فقبل أن تنتهي العدة  راجعها، لكن إياك أن تراجعها لتنكل بها وتعذبها، هذه أمة الله، قال تعالى:   وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا  لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  [البقرة:231] وهي حاملة لهذا النور  وهذه الأحكام والهداية. وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:231] واشكروه، قولوا: الحمد لله أننا مؤمنون، وإضافة إلى ذلك   وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ  [البقرة:231] هذا  مفقود عند العالم بأسره إلا عندكم معشر المسلمين، كتاب الله وسنة رسوله،   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:231] فإن لويتم رءوسكم فاعلموا أن الله بكل  شيء عليم، وينزل نقمته، عياذاً بالله .. عياذاً بالله، رحماك يا ألله.وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (13) 
الحلقة (20)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (110) 

من الأحكام المتعلقة بالطلاق أنه إذا أراد زوجها نكاحها بعقد جديد بعد  بينونتها منه بطلاق رجعي فإنه لا يجوز لوليها منعها عنه إذا هي رضيت به،  كما أن من الأحكام المرتبطة بالطلاق أحكام الرضاع، فمن كان له رضيع عند  مطلقته فعليه نفقتها بالمعروف مقابل إرضاعها لابنه، وإن فقد الأب لزم  الوارث للرضيع نفقة مرضعته، وإن أراد الأب استرضاع ابنه عند امرأة أخرى فله  ذلك، وإن اتفق الأب والأم على فطام الرضيع قبل الحولين بما لا يضر به  فلهما ذلك.                        

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل.وقد سبق لنا أن درسنا قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ  ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:231]. ‏                                

 وجوب الإمساك أو التسريح بالمعروف للمطلقة الرجعية قبل تمام العدة                                                                                                    

                                وقلنا في قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231]: إنهن ما بلغن الأجل، ولكن قاربن  بلوغ الأجل؛ لأنها إذا بلغت الأجل المحدود ثلاثة أقراء فلا حق له أن  يمسكها، انتهى أمرها، لكن هي في عدتها فأشرفت العدة على أن تنتهي، هنا إما  أن تمسكها يا عبد الله، بمعنى: تراجعها بمعروف، لا أن تمسكها وتراجعها  لتعذبها وتنكل بها وتنتقم منها أيضاً، أو تسرح بالمعروف، انتهت عدتك فمع  السلامة يا أختاه. وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا   [البقرة:231]، ولا تمسكوهن لأجل الإضرار بهن  لِتَعْتَدُوا  [البقرة:231]:  كان أحدهم في الجاهلية يطلقها حتى إذا أوشكت العدة أن تنتهي يراجعها لينكل  بها وينغص حياتها، ثم يطلقها وهي في عدتها، فإذا أوشكت أن تنتهي العدة  يراجعها، فأبطل الله هذا القانون الجاهلي، فأنزل هذه الآية فيصلاً في  القضية.اسمع: يقول الله جل جلاله مخاطباً عباده المؤمنين والمؤمنات:   وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  [البقرة:231] أيها الفحول  فَبَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:231] أي: أشرفن على نهاية العدة؛  فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ  [البقرة:231]، لا تمسكها لتنكل بها وتضايقها وتؤذيها وهي في  عصمتك،  أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ  [البقرة:231]: لا سب ولا شتم ولا  أخذ لحق من حقوقها.                                                                      


 حرمة إمساك المطلقة الرجعية بقصد الضرار والعدوان                                                                                                    

                                 وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا   [البقرة:231]، إياك أن تمسك المطلقة وتراجعها قبل أن تنتهي عدتها من أجل  الإضرار بها، هذه أمة الله لا يرضى سيدها ومولاها أن تؤذيها أنت يا عبد  الله. وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ  [البقرة:231] أي:  تعرض لنقمة الله وعذابه، وقد عرفنا أن الله لا يرضى أن يؤذى عبده ولا يرضى  أن تؤذى أمته كذلك. وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  [البقرة:231]  وسخرية وضحكاً ولعباً، فلا تطبقوها ولا تنفذوها في حياتكم، هذا موقف لا  يقفه إلا من تعرض لنقم الله وسخطه.  

 تذكير المؤمنين وعظتهم بإحاطة علم الله تعالى بكل شيء                                                                                                    

                                 وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:231]  البشرية كلها محرومة من هذا النور، مبعدة عن هذه الهداية، تعيش في ظلام  الجهل والكفر، وأنتم أنعم الله عليكم؛ بعث فيكم رسوله وأنزل كتابه وشرعه،  ثم تستهزئون به، من لم يشكر نعمة الله عرضها للسلب بعد العطاء، وإن شئتم  حلفت لكم، من لم يشكر نعمة الله فلينتظر زوالها طال الزمان أو قصر:  وَإِذْ  تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ  كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7].يقول الحكماء: نعوذ  بالله من السلب بعد العطاء، بعدما كنا في عز وطهر وصفاء نصبح أذلة مهانين  مساقين كالأنعام، أما سلط علينا أوروبا؟ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ  [البقرة:231] المراد بالحكمة السنة.  يَعِظُكُمْ  بِهِ  [البقرة:231] آمراً وناهياً،  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:231] قبل  كل شيء،  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:231]  اتقوه، التزموا ما أمركم بالتزامه، أحلوا ما أحل وحرموا ما حرم، أدوا ما  أوجب واتركوا ما نهى عنه، بهذا يتقى، لا يتقى بالسلاح ولا بالرجال،   وَاعْلَمُوا  [البقرة:231] زيادة على ذلك  أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:231].يا من يريد أن يحتال على هذه المؤمنة ويراجعها لينكل  بها ويضر بها! لا تحسبن أنك وحدك، إن الله معك، يراك ويعلم حالك ظاهرك  وباطنك، فهذه توجد المهابة في قلب المؤمنين والمؤمنة، ولهذا أهل الإيمان  والتقوى هم أقرب الناس إلى الله عز وجل.  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           والآن نسمع قوله تعالى يخاطب المؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ لأن الكافرين  والكافرات أموات، ما هم بأهل لأن يخاطبوا؛ لأنهم لا يفقهون ولا يعملون، هذا  الخطاب لأهل الإيمان:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:232] نهاية العدة،  فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ   [البقرة:232] أي: تمنعوهن  أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا  بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:232].  ‏                                

 سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                    

                                لهذه الآية قصة أو حادثة نزلت بسببها، فهناك رجل يقال له:  معقل بن يسار من أصحاب الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، وله صهر يقال له: أبو  البداح ، فأخت معقل هي زوجة أبي البداح ، فطلقها في المرة الأولى وراجعها،  وطلقها في المرة الثانية وبانت منه، ورغبت الزوجة في أن تعود إلى زوجها،  والزوج رغب في أن يعود إلى زوجته، أبو البداح راغب وهي أيضاً راغبة، فبلغ  ذلك أخاها معقل بن يسار فقال: وجهي من وجهك حرام إن تزوجته، كيف يهزأ بي  ويسخر ويفعل هكذا، لن تعودي إليه.فنزلت هذه الآية فيصلاً، فربنا يسمع ويعلم  ويرى حادثة وقعت في ظلام هذه الدنيا بين رجل وامرأة، يعلم وهو فوق  السماوات السبع، فوق العرش، فوق الملكوت كله، كأنه معهم؟! آمنا بالله، نزلت  هذه الآية لتحل هذا المشكلة وأمثالها مما قد يحدث في أمة الإسلام، فنزل  قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   [البقرة:232] انتهت العدة،  فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ [البقرة:232]، العضل:  المنع، أمسكها بعضلته لئلا تتزوج،  فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ  أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:232].ففي الآية السابقة أراد المطلق أن يراجعها لينكل بها، يتركها  حتى تكاد العدة تنتهي ثم يراجعها؛ ليبقى يسب ويشتم وينكل بها، فهذه حرمها  الله.ولكن هنا على خلاف تلك، فهنا تزوج الرجل هذه المؤمنة وشاء الله أن  طلقها، وقبل أن تنتهي العدة راجعها، عاش معها زمناً ثم طلقها، وانتهت  عدتها، فرغب أن يعود إليها ورغبت أن تعود إليه، فأخوها معقل بن يسار قال:  لن يكون هذا، ما نرضى بمثل هذا الشخص يطلق مرتين ويراجع، فقال لأخته: وجهي  من وجهك حرام إن تزوجته، فمن يفصل الآن؟ الله تعالى، فنزل قوله تعالى:   وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ [البقرة:232]  وانتهت العدة،  فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ [البقرة:232] تمنعوهن  أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ  أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [البقرة:232]،  إذا كانت هي راضية وكان هو راضياً وبالإحسان والمعروف لا بالحيل  والمكر.فماذا قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لـمعقل بن يسار ؟ قال له: ( إن  كنت مؤمناً فلا تمنع أختك من أبي البداح ، فقال: آمنت بالله، وردها إلى  أبي البداح ).                                                                      


 دلالة الآية الكريمة على شرطية الولي في عقد النكاح                                                                                                    

                                وفي هذا دليل على شرطية الولي في النكاح، فالآية تدل على  أن الولي في النكاح شرط في صحته، ولا التفات إلى من يرى أن للمرأة أن تزوج  نفسها، من زوجت نفسها ولها ولي فهي زانية.. زانية.. زانية.لأن هذه أخت معقل  ومنعها لأنه ولي، ففي هذه الآية دليل على شرطية الولاية في النكاح، فولي  المرأة أبوها، فإن مات أبوها فأخوها الراشد الرشيد، فإن مات أخوها فابن  أخيها الرشيد، فعمها، فابن عمها، فإن لم يكن ولي فالقاضي وليها؛ القاضي ولي  من لا ولي له، فإن عدم القاضي أفتانا عمر فقال: فوليها ذو الرأي من  عشيرتها، فعشيرتها وقبيلتها إذا كان فيهم رجل فحل ذو رأي وبصيرة ووعي فهو  الذي يتولى عقد نكاحها؛ فإذا كانت قرى ما فيها قضاة أبداً، فماذا يصنعون؟  هل يسافرون على الجمال عشرة أيام؟ ذو الرأي من عشيرتها يتولى عقد نكاحها.                                                                      

 نهي الأولياء عن عضل مولياتهم                                                                                                    

                                إذاً: يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  [البقرة:232]، ما معنى بلغن أجلهن؟ انتهت العدة،   فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:232] والعضل معروف، ومنه عضلة الإنسان التي  في يديه، أي: لا تمنعها كما منع معقل بن يسار أخته. فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ   [البقرة:232] عن أي شيء؟  أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ  [البقرة:232]  بشرط أو بدون شرط؟  إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   [البقرة:232]،  ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:232] هذا الحكم المذكور  يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ  كَانَ مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:232]  فماذا قال معقل ؟ قال: آمنت بالله. ورد أخته إلى زوجها، أما الذي لا يؤمن  بالله ولقائه فهو ميت، سبحان الله! فهيا نعمل على تقوية إيماننا بالله  ولقائه.                                                                      

 مقصد التذكير بالإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر                                                                                                    

                                وكثيراً ما أردد والله يشهد: أن الذي لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه  ينبغي أن لا يوثق فيه، ولا يسند إليه أمر، ولا يعول عليه في قضية، بل  نقول: لو أنك تنام متوسداً ثعباناً فمن الجائز أن تسلم ولا يأكلك، لكن لو  تنام إلى كافر بالله ولقائه فوالله! لا تسلم إذا احتاج إليك، ما عنده مانع  أبداً أن يفتك بك، وأي وازع له؟ هؤلاء هم شر الخليقة، ليس شر الخليقة  القردة والخنازير والثعابين، شر الخليقة الكافرون والمشركون، لسنا الذين  نسبهم بذلك، فالذي حكم بهذا الحكم عليهم هو مولاهم خالقهم سيدهم ربهم،  واقرءوا لذلك قوله تعالى من سورة البينة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [البينة:6] اليهود والنصارى  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي  نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ   [البينة:6] والبريئة: الخليقة، من برأ النسمة: خلقها، وقرئت (البرية)، لا  تفهم أن البرية الصحراء، فتلك البرِّية، فالبريئة استثقلت فيها الهمزة مع  الياء فاستبدلت الهمزة بياء وأدغمت فيها، فصارت: البرِيَّة، بمعنى:  الخليقة، فعيلة بمعنى مفعولة.من شر الخليقة؟ الكفار والمشركون، ما وجه  كونهم شر الخلق؟ لأن سيدهم أوجدهم خلقهم جملهم حسنهم، خلق كل شيء من أجلهم،  فصاروا يكفرونه ويعبدون غيره؟ والله! إنهم لشر الخليقة بقضائك  العقلي.مثاله: كريم من الكرماء يعالجك يا مريض فتشفى، ويكسوك فتجمل بكسوتك،  وينزلك في قصرٍ، ويرسل لك خدماً يخدمونك يقدمون الطعام والشراب ليل نهار  طول عمرك، ثم لا تقول: جزاه الله خيراً؟! هذا شر الخلق.صدق الله العظيم:   أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6]، يقولون: لم نحن شر  البرية؟ فبصرهم فقل: أيخلقكم الله جل جلاله، ويخلق أمهاتكم وآباءكم، ويخلق  الأرض والسماء لكم، وكل المخلوقات من أجلكم، ثم لا تعترفون به، وتعبدون  أصناماً وأوثاناً أو فروجاً وشهوات، أي عقول عندكم؟ فإن قالوا: مع الأسف:  ما عرفنا؟ فقل: لم ما تسألون عنه وتعرفونه؟ ولهذا فعذابهم أبدي لا ينتهي  أبداً.قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:232]  أيها المؤمنون  يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:232] يصدق  بوجود الله رباً وإلهاً، ذا جلال وكمال، لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، ويؤمن  بلقائه بعد باليوم الآخر من أيام الدنيا التي سوف تنتهي، ذلك هو اليوم  الآخر، وننتقل إلى اليوم الخالد الأبدي.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون)                                                                                                    

                                 ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ  [البقرة:232]؛ لأن  هذا الزوج إذا أحب أن يعود إلى زوجته، وأحبت أن تعود إليه، ومنعتموهما  وحلتم بينهما فقد ينساقان إلى الجريمة، أو يشرد بها إلى عالم آخر، ما دام  يريد ابنتك أو أختك وهي تريده، وأنت تقول: لا، وجهي من وجهك حرام، فقد  يترتب على هذا مفسدة عظيمة، فلهذا قال الحق عز وجل:  ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى  لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:232] هو العالم بالنفسيات والضمائر والغرائز والأحوال وما يأتي به  المستقبل، وأنتم لا تعلمون، إذاً: فسلموا.إذا تزوجت ابنتك وطلقها زوجها  وبعد سنة أو سنوات ردها، ثم طلقها، فلا تقل: والله! لا ترجع، بل انظر هل هي  راغبة في الرجوع؟ وهل هو راغب أيضاً؟ هل استوت الرغبتان؟ هل صلحت حالهما؟  هل تعاهدا بالطهر والصفا، فإن تم ذلك فزوجها، ردها عليه بعقد جديد قطعاً.                                                                      


 تذكير بأثر تلاوة الآيات القرآنية في المنع من الكفر                                                                                                    

                                ما أجل هذه الآية وما أعظمها! هذا كلام الله، كيف نكفر  بالله ونحن نتلوا آياته وفينا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟اسمع هذا النداء  الإلهي:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   [آل عمران:100]، من يرد على الله؟  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  [آل  عمران:100] خاصة من اليهود والنصارى  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]، وقد نبهنا وبكينا وصرخنا، وقلنا: نبعث بفلذات  أكبادنا، بأعضادنا وسواعدنا ونضعهم بين يدي المعلمين من اليهود والنصارى في  بلاد الكفر والشرك والباطل، فيتخرجون يحبون أساتذتهم ومربيهم ومعلميهم،  ويأتوننا وقلوبهم ممسوحة، لا إيمان بالله ولا بلقائه، ثم نوليهم مناصب  البلاد ومراكزها، فكيف نأمنهم؟ ويا من يريدون البرهنة والتدليل بالعقل! لقد  استقلت ديارنا إقليماً بعد إقليم من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، ما استطاع  إقليم واحد وقد قامت فيه دولة البلاد الوطنية أن يفرضوا الصلاة فقط على  الأمة، مع أن الصلاة هي عمود الدين، لو أقاموا الصلاة فوالله الذي لا إله  غيره! لكان نصف البلاء كله يختفي بإقامة الصلاة، لم ما أقاموا الصلاة؟ هل  طالبوا بالزكاة وفرضوا على مواطنيهم وجبوها برجالهم؟ لا، إذاً: أليسوا في  حاجة إلى المال؟ هم في حاجة، ولكن استبدلوا بها الضرائب، وقالوا: لا تقولوا  الزكاة فتحيوا في قلوبهم الإيمان والإسلام، قولوا: الضريبة! هل وجد في بلد  من تلك البلاد من أسند إليه أمر الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يمشي في  الشوارع إذا رأى منكراً يغيره، وإن رأى معروفاً ضاع أمر به؟ والله! ما كان،  فقط البوليس بالكرباج والصفارة، يسمع هذا يسب الله ورسوله فما يبالي، ما  سر هذا؟ لأن الذين أسندت إليهم قيادة البلاد والأمة ما تخرجوا من مثل هذه  المجالس، درسوا وتخرجوا من تحت أساتذة روسيا وأمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا  ووليناهم، فكيف يقودوننا؟ ولا نلومهم؛ فقد أعموهم أصموهم قلبوا عقولهم  وقلوبهم، جاءوا إلى بلدة وجدوها منتكسة، فلا من يغضب لله ولا لرسوله، فحصل  هذا الذي حصل، وأيام الاستعمار كثير من البلاد -والله- أفضل منها اليوم.من  القائل:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   [آل عمران:100]؟ الله. ثم قال تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل  عمران:101] من أين يأتيكم الكفر وتأتونه والمناعة قائمة والحصانة ثابتة،   وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101]؟نريد علماء النفس يكونون حاضرين معنا، علماء السياسة، علماء  الكون والحياة، هل ينقضون هذه؟ والله! لأن يعقدوا بين شعيرتين أيسر من أن  يقضوها، والله! لمن السهل أن يبنوا قصراً بين السماء والأرض، ولن يستطيعوا  أن ينقضوا كلام الله.وأين بيت القصيد؟ في قوله تعالى:  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]، فلو كان  المسلمون منذ أن كانوا ومن اليوم إلى غد يجتمعون بنسائهم ورجالهم وأطفالهم  كل ليلة في بيوت ربهم اجتماعنا هذا، يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، فوالله! ما طرأ  الذي طرأ، ولا حصل الذي حصل؛ لأن هذا الشاب ترعرع في أنوار الله ورسوله،  لما بعثناه إلى بريطانيا يدرس وقد تجاوز العشرين أو الخامسة والعشرين فهو  سيهديهم، ولا يضلونه، هو سيؤثر عليهم، وقلنا لهم: إن أردتم أن تبتعثوا بعثة  فاختاروا الطلبة الصالحين، لا الحشاشين ولا المدخنين، اختاروا الأذكياء  الأبرار من آباء وأمهات طيبين صالحين، وألزموهم بلباسهم الذي يلبسونه،  وابعثوا إماماً ومربياً، واتخذوا لهم فندقاً خاصاً أو شقة، فيدرسون دراستهم  ويعودون إلى مسجدهم وبيت ربهم يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة ويقيمون الصلاة،  أمثال هؤلاء هل يؤثر فيهم؟ والله! ما يستطيعون، هم الذين يؤثرون، أما أن  نسلخهم فنجعلهم كالبريطانيين، نقول له: احلق وجوهك فحلقه، واعمل الكرفتات  واعمل كذا وكن بريطانياً، وندمجه في أسرة بنسائها العواهر وأطفالها؛ فهل  سيرجع مسلماً؟ مستحيل، إلا أن يشاء الله.يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ  النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ  أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ذَلِكَ يُوعَظُ  بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ   [البقرة:232]، أما الذي لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فما يمكن أن ينهض  بتكاليف كهذه أو يرغب فيها؛  ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:232].                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           الآن مع هذه الآية الجليلة العظيمة وهي من طوال الآيات،  فاسمعوها، يقول ربي جل جلاله في كتابه العزيز القرآن العظيم من سورة  البقرة؛ هذه السورة كان أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا حفظها الشاب  ولوه القضاء، ولوه ولاية في إقليم إذا حفظ سورة البقرة، هذه سورة الأحكام  الشرعية، يقول تعالى:  وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ  حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ وَعَلَى  الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ لا  تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا  مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فَإِنْ  أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا وَتَشَاوُرٍ فَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْهِمَا وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ فَلا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   [البقرة:233].لا إله إلا الله! هل هذا القرآن يقرأ على الموتى فيتوبون  ويستغفرون الله؟ ماذا يصنعون؟ مضت قرون والمسلمون لا يقرءون القرآن هكذا  أبداً، ولا يجتمعون عليه إلا ليلة الموت فقط لسماعه.قوله تعالى:   وَالْوَالِدَاتُ  [البقرة:233] جمع والدة، وهي المرأة التي تلد، ويقال  فيها: والدة. يُرْضِعْنَ  [البقرة:233] الإرضاع معروف، ذاك اللبن الأبيض  الحلو الذي تحول برحمة الله التي أوجدت عاطفة أم هذا الولد، يتحول من حمرة  الدم إلى بياض اللبن وعسله،  يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ  [البقرة:233] كم؟   حَوْلَيْنِ  [البقرة:233] ما الحول؟ العام، من حال يحول: إذا تبدل، حال  الحول: رجع هذا اليوم في ذاته، هذا الحول. حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ   [البقرة:233] لا تقل: عاماً وعشرة أشهر، أو سنة وأحد عشر شهراً،   حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ  [البقرة:233] هذا لمن؟  لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ  يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ  [البقرة:233]، فإذا أراد يكتفي بعام، أو بعام ونصف  فشأنه. ‏                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف)                                                                                                    

                                إذاً:  وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ  [البقرة:233] من هو  المولود له؟ الرجل، إذاً: هي ولدت له، ما ولدت لها، هل سمعتم من يقول:  إبراهيم بن زليخة، أو سعيد بن ليلى، أو إبراهيم بن خديجة؟ بل إبراهيم بن  إسماعيل خالد بن كذا، فسبحان الله! لطائف القرآن فيها العجب. وَعَلَى  الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ  [البقرة:233] هذه الأمة من إماء الله ولدت لك أنت  إبراهيم، أنت زرعت وحصدت وهي جزاها الله خيراً. وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ  رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:233] هذا إذا كانت ما  طلقت فلا بد من كسوتها وإطعامها بالمعروف، لا يكلف ما لا يطيق، فلا يقال:  لا بد من البقلاوة والدجاج المقلي! بل حسب حالته،  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   [البقرة:233] لا ما يخالف العرف. وإن كانت مطلقة وولدت فمن يرضع هذا الولد؟  ترضعه هي إذا اتفقت مع زوجها حولين، وبعد الحولين ما بقي شيء: ( لا رضاع  بعد الحولين، ولا يتم بعد الاحتلام ).إذاً:  وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ  رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:233] إذا كان ولدت  وهي مطلقة قد انتهت عدتها بالوضع، فالمطلقة إذا كانت حبلى تنتهي عدتها إذا  وضعت، واقرءوا لذلك قوله تعالى:  وَأُوْلاتُ الأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ  يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ  [الطلاق:4]، فلما وضعت حملها بانت من زوجها، إن شاء  قال: أعطني ولدي، لكن لا بد أن ترضعه اللبأ، لا يسمح لها الشرع بأن تعطيه  لأول ساعة، فإنه ما يعيش، لا بد من اللبأ يرضعه من ثديها، وبعد ذلك إذا  اختصما وما اتفقا فليرضعه عند من شاء، وإن اتفقا وأرضعته فعليه كسوتها  وإطعامها ونفقتها بالمعروف.                                                                      


 معنى قوله تعالى: (لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده)                                                                                                    

                                 لا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:233] من  قال هذا القول؟ الله. لم قال هذا؟ لأن خديجة تقول: إذا لم تعطنا خمسة آلاف  ريال في الشهر فلن نرضع هذا الولد، طلقتني وكرهتني وأنا كذلك، فادفع خمسة  آلاف ريال في الشهر وإلا فلن نرضعه، يقول الفحل: أنا راتبي ألف وخمسمائة  ريال، فمن أين آتي بخمسة آلاف؟ كيف تكلفونني ما لا أطيق وربي يقول:  لا  تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:233] ويقول:  لا تُضَارَّ  وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ  [البقرة:233]! الكل  عبيد الله؛ الأطفال النساء الرجال الكل مالكهم واحد مولاهم واحد، الراحم  لهم واحد، سبحان الله العظيم! اسمع كيف يسوي بينهم:  لا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ  بِوَلَدِهَا  [البقرة:233]، لا يضر الوالدة بولدها فيلزمها أن ترضعه  مجاناً وهي عاجزة،  وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ  [البقرة:233] ولا هي  تقول: أعطنا خمسة آلاف وإلا فلن نرضعه، لا هي تتأذى ولا هو يتأذى، والمولى  هو الحاكم.  لا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ  بِوَلَدِهِ  [البقرة:233] فهو مولود له أو لا؟ ولهذا ما نقول: سليمان بن  فاطمة، بل سليمان بن داود؛ لأنها هي ولدت له لا لها هي، سبحان الله!                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك)                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ   [البقرة:233]، مات الوالد وهذه المرضعة ترضع، فمن يتولى النفقة؟ هذا اللفظ  صالح لعدة معان، فالقرآن حمال الوجوه، فمن فقه وعرف يجد رحمة الله متجلية،  لا إله إلا الله!الوارث يتناول الورثة الذين مات والدهم، أبناؤه الكبار،  إخوانه، أعمامه ورثة أو لا؟ هم الذين يعطون هذه المرضعة المطلقة  نفقتها.والوارث الطفل نفسه، فهو وارث، أصبح له مال، عنده الربع أو النصف في  التركة، أو كل التركة له، إذاً: ينفق على المرضع من ماله هو، لأنه هو  الوارث.إذاً: حق هذه المرضعة المسكينة ما دامت ترضعه عامين أو عاماً ونصفاً  يؤخذ من هذا المال الصغير؛ لأنه وارث، فإن لم يكن له مال فحينئذ ينفق  عليها الأقرباء الورثة لأصالتهم، وإن لم يكن ترك الميت مالاً، والكل يدل  عليه قوله تعالى:  وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:233].                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن أرادا فصالاً عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما)                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا  [البقرة:233] أي:  فطاماً للولد، بعد سنة قالت: يكفي، خذ ولدك، أو هو قال: يكفي، فالآن الولد  لا بأس به والحمد لله، أعطونا ولدنا.  فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ  تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا وَتَشَاوُرٍ  [البقرة:233]، وهذا يشمل أيضاً المرأة غير  المطلقة هي وزوجها، قالت: يا أبا فلان! يكفني الإرضاع، لنفطم الولد، فإن  رضي الزوج وقال: لا بأس فإنه يفطم، وإذا قال: لا، ما زال صغيراً، أرضعيه؛  فلا بد أن تطيع. فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا  وَتَشَاوُرٍ  [البقرة:233] لا تستبد برأيها وتفطمه، وهو كذلك لا يقل: يكفي،  فقد آذانا،  فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا وَتَشَاوُرٍ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا  [البقرة:233] أذن المولى لهما، لا تضييق ولا  حرج ولا إثم، سبحان الله!                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف)                                                                                                    

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا  أَوْلادَكُمْ  [البقرة:233]، تريد أن ترضعه عند امرأة أخرى ولا تريد تركه  مع أمه، أمه طلقت، حتى ولو لم تطلق، كان العرب يرضعون أولادهم عند النساء  الحسناوات أو القويات ليخرج قوياً.   وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ  تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ  [البقرة:233] عند نساء أخريات غير أمهات  الأولاد فلا جناح عليكم، لا إثم ولا حرج، بشرط  إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ مَا  آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:233] أعطها حقها الذي لها وخذ الولد، هي  أرضعته خمسة أشهر وما أعطيتها ريالاً، والآن تقول: أعطيني ولدي ورديه إلي  يا فلانة، فأد حقها أولاً، سبحان الله! وإن كانت أمه هي، لكن أرضعته بمقابل  وهو ماطلها وما أعطاها، ثم لما كثر الحق عليه قال: أعطينا ولدنا، وجدنا  عمته ترضعه، يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا  أَوْلادَكُمْ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:233] بشرط  إِذَا  سَلَّمْتُمْ مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:233] لا بالمماطلة، إذا  سلمتم ما وجب عليكم أداؤه للمرضعة وبالمعروف؛ لأن بعض الصعاليك -كما  تعرفون- يقولون: يا عمياء .. يا كذا! أعطينا ولدنا؛ لأنهم ما تربوا في حجور  الصالحين، يقولون البذاءة والباطل، فلهذا قال:  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   [البقرة:233] لا بالمنكر.   

 معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير)  
 
                                وأخيراً يقول تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:233]  إياكم أن تخرجوا عن هذه التعاليم، أو تعبثوا بها وتستهينوا بها. أي يا رب  قد تركها المسلمون من قرون، ما سمعوا بها ولا درسوا ولا اجتمعوا عليها،   وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:233].معاشر  المستمعين! قد نعود إلى الآية إن شاء الله مرة أخرى، لكن اسمعوا: والله  الذي لا إله غيره! لن نكمُل ولن نسعد، ولن نطيب ولن نطهر، ولن نسود ولن  نقود البشرية إلا إذا عدنا إلى كتاب الله وحكمة رسوله. والطريقة سهلة  ميسرة، وقد بلغنا وصحنا وأنتم ما بلغتم، وخاصة طلبة العلم، بل  ينتقدون.أقول: أي مانع من أن نغير وضعنا بفجأة، يا أهل المسجد! يقول  إمامكم: من الآن إن شاء الله إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب نأتي بأطفالنا  ونسائنا إلى بيت ربنا، ونجلس بعد صلاة المغرب نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ونزكي  أنفسنا، ونهذب أرواحنا، ونسموا بآدابنا، ومصدر الآداب هو قال الله وقال  رسوله.تأتي القرية أو الحي بعد آذان المغرب فلا تجد أحداً، أين ذهب الناس؟  في بيت ربهم، أسألكم بالله: هل الذي يجلس في بيت مولاه مؤمناً موقناً يتلقى  الكتاب والحكمة يفسق أو يفجر، أو يسيء إلى الناس أو يؤذيهم، هل يبخل أو  يضن بما عنده وهم في حاجة إليه؟ والله! ما كان. أما اشتراكية، ديمقراطية،  علمانية فخبط وهبوط، والله! ما يرفعكم إلا هذا الطريق السهل الميسر بلا  صعوبة ولا كلفة، فقط نعلن لله أنا رجعنا إليك وتبنا إليك، وها نحن بين يديك  كل ليلة نبكي. فهل عرفتم هذه؟ وستذكرونها إن شاء الله.وصلى الله وسلم على  نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (14) 
الحلقة (21)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (111) 

إن عقد النكاح بين الرجل والمرأة قد ينتهي بالطلاق أو بموت أحد الزوجين، من  أجل ذلك فقد شرع للمرأة التي يموت عنها زوجها أن تعتد أربعة أشهر وعشراً،  فلا تتزين ولا تخرج من بيتها، فإذا انتهت عدتها جاز لها أن تتزين وأن تمس  الطيب وأن تخرج من بيتها، ومتى ما كانت المرأة في عدتها فلا يجوز الحديث  معها أو عنها في النكاح، إلا أن يكون الكلام من قبيل التلميح والتعريض دون  التصريح، فإذا انتهت العدة جاز لها أن تخطب وتُنكح.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:فهيا بنا  نتلو الآية التي درسناها بالأمس:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ  أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ  وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ لا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لا  تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ وَعَلَى  الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا  وَتَشَاوُرٍ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ  تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ  مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:233].                                 

** حكم إرضاع الزوجة والمطلقة ولدها                                                                                                   * *

                                أولاً: هل يجب على المؤمنة أن ترضع ولدها؟الجواب: نعم. وإن  كانت مطلقة فإنه يجب عليها إرضاعه اللبأ فقط، فإذا أرضعته الرضعات الأولى  لا يجب عليها بعد ذلك، إن شاءت أرضعته أو أخذه والده وأرضعه حيث يشاء، فإن  اتفقت مع زوجها على إرضاعه بنفقة معينة أرضعته، وإلا سلمت له ولده، أما إن  كانت تحته فيجب أن ترضعه كما تطبخ وتكنس البيت، فذلك خاص بالمطلقات.والحد  الأعلى لمدة الإرضاع حولان كاملان، وهما عامان تامان.فإن بلغ العامين  وأرضعته مرضعة شهرين أو ثلاثة فهل هذا الإرضاع بعد العامين يحرم  النكاح؟الجواب: لا، فلا قيمة له، لحديث: ( لا رضاع بعد فصال، ولا يتم بعد  احتلام )، إذا احتلم الولد هل يبقى يتيماً؟ هو يتيم قبل احتلامه، فإن احتلم  وبلغ فما أصبح يتيماً، أصبح رجلاً.أما إذا أرضعت الولد قبل نهاية العامين  فتصبح المرضعة أمه وبناتها أخواته، وأولادها وإخوانه، وزوجها كأبيه..  وهكذا، لكن الرضاع بعد انتهاء الحولين لا يضر.فقوله تعالى:   وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ  [البقرة:233] صيغة مضارع مستقبل ولكن معناها  الأمر،  يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ  [البقرة:233]،  إن كانت تحت الزوج فهذا الإرضاع واجب، وإن كانت مطلقة فالرضاع الواجب هو  اللبأ الذي في اليوم الأول والثاني، وبعد ذلك تتفق مع زوجها المطلق لها على  النفقة وترضع.                                                                      

** مدة الرضاعة وحكم أخذ الأجرة عليها ومن تجب عليه                                                                                                   * *


                                وحد الرضاع حولان؛ لقوله تعالى:  وَالْوَالِدَاتُ  يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ  يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ  [البقرة:233]، وإذا قال: يكفي يا أم فلان، يكفيه سنة  فأعطينيه فله ذلك، وممكن لسنة ونصف، أو عشرين شهراً، فيأخذ ولده إذا ما  أراد أن يتم الرضاعة.ويجوز للمرضع الأجنبية التي ترضع هذا العبد أن تأخذ  الأجرة، وإذا اختلف الأب مع المرأة في النفقة، فهي قالت: ألف ريال في  الشهر، وهو قال: خمسمائة؛ فإنه يرجع إلى حال الرجل: إذا كان غنياً له مال  وراتب فلا بأس، وإذا كان لا يملك ذلك فينظر إلى حاله؛ نظراً إلى قول الله  تعالى:  لا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:233]. وأفاد قوله  تعالى:  وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:233] أنه تجب نفقة  الأقارب على بعضهم في حال الفقر. كما أفادت الآية الكريمة أنه يجوز للوالد  أن يرضع ولده من مرضعة غير والدته، لقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ  تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ  مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:233]، أعطها أجرتها للأيام الماضية،  وخذ ولدك وأرضعه حيث شئت.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشراً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           والآن مع الآية الآتية:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا  [البقرة:234]،  يوفون أيامهم، من الذي يوفيهم؟ الله، الله الذي يوفيهم أعمارهم وأيامهم  وما كتب لهم، كما قال لعيسى:  إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ  [آل عمران:55].   وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا  [البقرة:234]،  ما المراد بالأزواج؟ الزوجات؛ لأن الزوجة بالتاء الأنثى والزوج بدون تاء  ذكر، لكن الأصل أن الزوج الذكر والأنثى، الرجل زوج إذا كانت معه امرأة، وهي  زوج أيضاً إذا كان معها رجل، فكل واحد منهما هو زوج، إذا خفت اللبس  والإيهام بين الناس قلت: زوجة بالهاء، لتفرق بين الرجل والمرأة، فقوله  تعالى:  وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا  [البقرة:234] يعني: زوجات، مات الرجل وترك  امرأة أو امرأتين أو أكثر. ‏                                

** حكمة زيادة العشر الليالي في العدة                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ  أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا  [البقرة:234]، ما معنى: (يتربصن)؟ ينتظرن، لا يستعجلن  النكاح،  يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ  [البقرة:234]، لا يتزوجن أو يعرضن  أنفسهن للزواج  أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا  [البقرة:234]، عشر ليال،  فلم العشر الليالي هذه؟ فالشارع حكيم، فلم زاد عشر ليال؟قالت العلماء:  الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: النطفة حين يصبها الرجل في الرحم  تبقى أربعين يوماً نطفة، وأربعين يوماً علقة، وأربعين يوماً مضغة، فهذه  أربعة أشهر، فزاد الله العشر الليالي إذ هي التي ينفخ فيها الروح، ويكون  ذكراً أو أنثى.                                                                      

** لطائف في قوله تعالى: (والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ   [البقرة:234]، منكم أيها المؤمنون والمؤمنات، فهذا ما يدخل فيه كافر ولا  كافرة، أنتم يا أهل القرآن.  وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ  وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا  [البقرة:234]، ومعنى يذرون: يتركون، وهذا الفعل  -يا طلبة العلم- لا ماضي له، الفعل المضارع منه والأمر موجودان، والماضي لا  وجود له، لا يقال: وَذَر، فـ(ذر): اترك، ومنه قوله تعالى:  ذَرْهُمْ فِي  خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ  [الأنعام:91]، فعل لا ماضي له؛ لثقله على اللسان  هجره العرب، فأصبح منه مضارع وأمر دون الماضي، فيذرون بمعنى: يتركون، يذر  بمعنى: يترك، ذره: اتركه.                                                                      


** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ  أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا  [البقرة:234]، أي: عشر ليال،  فَإِذَا  بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي  أَنفُسِهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   [البقرة:234] هذه الآية الأولى.الآن عرفتم ما فرض الله علينا أيها المؤمنون  أو لا؟قال لنا: والذين يتوفاهم ربهم منكم ويتركون نساء تحتهم على هؤلاء  النسوة أن يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشراً، فإذا بلغن أجلهن وانتهت  الأربعة أشهر وعشر ليال فما الواجب؟قال:  فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ  [البقرة:234]،  ماذا يفعلن بأنفسهن؟ هل ينتحرن، أو يخرجن عاريات؟إن التربص الذي سبق ذكره  معناه: الانتظار، ينتظرن فلا يتعرضن للخطبة ولا للزواج ولا يتزين أو يتجملن  لا بالكحل ولا بالعطر ولا بالحلي ولا بالثياب الفاخرة أبداً، يتربصن  بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشراً، هذا هو الإحداد، أحدت فلانة لموت زوجها فهي  محدة، أحدت بمعنى: منعت نفسها عن التفكير في الزواج، وعن كل ما يريده منها  ذلك.لو قالت لها امرأة: يا فلانة! هل تتزوجين؟ فإنها تغلق أذنيها فلا تسمع،  أو تقوم من المجلس، ولا تكتحل ولا تستعمل زينة مهما كانت، حتى الحلي  تسقطه، حتى تستكمل أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال. فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:234] أيها المؤمنون  فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي  أَنفُسِهِنَّ  [البقرة:234]، وهذا أسنده إلينا نحن الفحول، فالمرأة بهلولة  ضائعة، لكن أباها أو أخاها أو عمها إذا شاهدها تتعرض للرجال أو تتزين فإنه  يؤدبها، ولهذا قال تعالى:  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:234] أيها  الرجال، ابنتك مات زوجها فهي في عدتها محدة، لا تسمح لها أن تمس طيباً أو  تتجمل أو تسمع الأغاني،  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي  أَنفُسِهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   [البقرة:234] إذا تآمرتم معها وسكتم فعرفتموها تطل على النافذة وترغب في  الزواج فيا ويلكم.                                                                      

** حكم الحداد على الزوج وغيره                                                                                                   * *

                                واسمعوا هذا الحديث النبوي الشريف، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تُحد على ميت فوق ثلاث  إلا على زوج أربعة أشهر وعشراً )، والحديث مجمع على صحته.( لا يحل لامرأة  تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر )، أما إذا كانت يهودية أو نصرانية كافرة فشأنها، (  أن تحد ): أن تمتنع من الزينة والتعرض للرجال فوق ثلاث ليال؛ مات أبوها  أخوها عمها ولدها فلا بأس لثلاث ليالٍ فهي في كرب، لا تلبس جميلاً ولا  تكتحل، فهي معذورة في هذه الثلاث الليالي، وفوق الثلاث ليال حرام عليها، (  إلا على زوج أربعة أشهر وعشراً )، أي: عشر ليالٍ.فالسنة بينت معنى الآية،  الآية مجملة؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:  يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ  أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا  [البقرة:234] كيف يتربصن؟الرسول بين بأنه:  ينتظرن حتى تنقضي هذه المدة وبعد ذلك يتطيبن، يكتحلن، يلبسن الحرير، يلبسن  الحلي، ويسمحن لمن يريد أن يخطبهن، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يخطب امرأة وهي في  العدة كما سيأتي في الآية بعد هذه. إذاً: نعيد تلاوة الآية:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا  [البقرة:234] هذا هو  الإحداد، ثم  فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا  فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:234] لا تخرج لترقص،   فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:234]، وغير  المعروف أن تفعل المنكر، فتخرج تغني في الشارع.فإذا انتهت المدة فلا بأس أن  تكتحل، أن تلبس سواراً، أن تلبس ثوباً جديداً، هذا هو المعروف، ولكن إذا  جمعت مغنيات لترقص، تقول: انتهينا الآن من الإحداد! فهل يجوز هذا؟ ما هو  بمعروف، هذا منكر.أو تخرج في الشوارع تغني وتقول: أنا انتهت عدتي فتزوجوني،  فهل نسكت على هذا؟ سبحان الله العظيم! إنما قال تعالى:  فَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:234]  لا جناح عليكم يا فحول فيما فعل هؤلاء النسوة بالمعروف، أما مع المنكر  فلا، لا حق لهن.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           ثم يقول تعالى -والكلام كله حلقات متصلة-:  وَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:235] أيها الفحول  فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ  خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ  أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا   [البقرة:235]، اللهم  إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [البقرة:235]، عجب هذا القرآن!اسمع هذا الإعلان:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:235]، أيها المؤمنون،  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:235] في  أي شيء؟  فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ  [البقرة:235]،  التعريض غير اللفظ الصريح، يا أم فلانة! لنا رغبة عندكم، يا أم عبد الله!  لنا حاجة عندكم، فأي حاجة هذه؟ هل دجاجة أو بقرة؟ لا ندري، هذا التعريض،  يقول: يا فلان! أنا مسافر إن شاء الله وسأعود بعد خمسة أشهر أو ستة، وإن  شاء الله سوف نتقابل، فما مراده بالمقابلة؟ ممكن أنه يريد خطبة ابنتك، هذا  التعريض، رفع الله الحرج فيه لعلمه بحرصنا ورغبتنا في المرأة الصالحة، هذه  كانت امرأة سيدي فلان العالم الرباني أو الغني الثري، وأموالها كثيرة، كل  واحد يطمع أن يتزوجها، علم الله هذا. وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا  عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي  أَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:235]، حتى ما تنطق به يعرفه، لا إله إلا الله! فالذي  عرض نطق، وهناك من لا يعرض، لكن في نفسه إنه إذا انتهت عدة فلانة فسأخطبها،  عرفه الله، ونهاه أن يقول كلمة غير التعريض.  ‏   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سراً إلا أن تقولوا قولاً معروفاً)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ  خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ  أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ  [البقرة:235] الله هو خالق الغرائز وطابع  الطبائع؛ عرف ما يجري في نفوس البشر، فقال:  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ  [البقرة:235]، فلهذا منع وحرم أن تقول: زوجني فلانة.  وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا  [البقرة:235]، اللهم  إِلَّا أَنْ  تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [البقرة:235]، لا تواعدها بالسر أنك  ستتزوجها إلا أن تقول القول المعروف كما قدمنا، كأن نقول: لنا عندكم حاجة،  نحن كذا، نحن نحترمكم، نعرف كمالكم، فيفهم ذلك باللحن.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا  أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [البقرة:235] وهو التعريض المعروف، ثم  ختم الآية بقوله:  وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ  الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ  [البقرة:235]، أنت عرضت ولوحت، ولكن إياك أن تعقد  عليها وقد وافقت ووافق أهلها قبل نهاية العدة:  وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ  النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ  [البقرة:235] والأجل كم؟  أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال، هذه إذا كانت مات زوجها، وإذا كانت مطلقة فقط فكذلك  لا يحل أن تعزم عقدة النكاح قبل نهاية العدة.                                                                      

** خلاف العلماء في عقوبة العاقد على المعتدة                                                                                                   * *

                                الإمام مالك يقول: يفرق بينهما ولا يتزوجها حتى الموت  عقوبة لهما، والجمهور يقولون: يفرق بينهما، فإذا انتهت العدة فله أن  يتزوجها من جديد.مالك قال: لا تحل له بعد ذلك عقوبة له؛ لتعدي حدود الله،  امرأة ما زالت في حكم ذات الزوج وما انتهت عدتها وأنت تعقد عليها وتبني  بها؟! إذاً: عقوبة له أولاً فإنه يتم الفصل بينهما، لا يمكن أن يرضى مؤمن  بالبقاء عنده، هي حرام عليه، لكن بعد الانفصال وذهاب المدة الجمهور يقولون:  لا بأس أن يتزوجها من جديد، ومالك يقول: لا، عقوبة له حتى لا يفعلها واحد  آخر، يُحرم منها.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ  [البقرة:235]، وأخيراً:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:235] ما هذه التعاليم؟ هل يمكن أن يكون  كلام بشر؟ مستحيل، فليقنن صاحب التقنين ما يقنن، فإنه لا يعرف هذا  السلوك.هل يستطيع أن يقول: إن الدولة عالمة بما في قلوبكم، فالذي يخرج عن  القانون ليعبث فسوف نفعل به ونفعل؟ من يدريه ومن يطلعه؟ لكن هذا الله جل  جلاله، فلهذا لن يكون هذا الكلام إلا كلام الله، مستحيل أن يكون كلام  بشر.يقول تعالى:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ  خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ  أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا  أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ  حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ  [البقرة:235]، حتى تنتهي عدة المطلقة  أو عدة المتوفى عنها زوجها، وإذا وسوس لها وعقد عليها قبل نهاية العدة  فيجب أن يفرق بينهما، وتذهب إلى أهلها ويذهب إلى أهله مع اللوم والعتاب  والتأديب، وإن رفعت القضية فلا يعاودها أبداً، ما دام عصى الله وفسق وخرج  عن طاعته وعقد عليها وهي ما انتهت عدتها ليحزن أهل الميت، فهذا لا تعود  إليه عقوبة له؛ لأن سر كون العدة أربعة أشهر وعشراً يؤكد هذا، فإذا مات  ابني أو أخي وترك هذه المرأة، فهل يسرني أن تتزوج بعد سبعة أيام أو ثمانية،  هل أستطيع أن أنظر إلى وجهها، بل أعتبرها خائنة لي ولأهلي، فبرحمة الرحيم  جعلها تعتد أربعة أشهر ثلث السنة، فما يبقى في الغالب حزن ولا كرب ولا هم،  فحزن الموت يدوم شهراً أو شهرين ويزول.أنا حزنت على أمي أكثر من سنتين،  وحزنت أيضاً على صديق لنا كذا سنة، وحزنت على صهري وعمي الذي مات في  البقيع، ومنذ سنتين أو ثلاث وأنا دائماً معه في المنام، ولكن هذا عواطف  خاصة، لكن الأمر العام أنه كيف يموت الرجل وتذهب امرأته تتزوج بعد شهر أو  بعد عشرين يوم؟! نحن في كرب وهم وهي تزغرد وأهلها يطعمون الطعام ويزغردون،  أيجوز هذا؟إذاً: قولوا: آمنا بالله، هذه الشريعة الإلهية ما أعرضت عنها أمة  إلا هبطت، ولا نسيتها أو تناستها وأعرضت عنها إلا هلكت، والواقع شاهد، لا  تطالبني بالدليل يا عبد الله، أين أمة الإسلام السائدة الرائدة قائدة  البشرية؟ أصبحت تحت نعال اليهود والنصارى.أعرضوا عن نور الله، فماذا  يصيبهم؟ ولولا أن الله وعد رسوله بأن لا يهلك أمته لكنا استوجبنا العذاب  الدائم منذ سنين، ومنذ قرون، لكن لطف الله ورحمته وبركة هذا النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم.أمة أعرضت عن كتابها بالمرة لا تفقه ولا تدرس ولا تعلم، ومن  يتعلمه يتعلمه ليقرأه على الموتى، وما زلنا إلى الآن نقول: كيف لا تجوز  القراءة على الميت؟ يجب أن نقرأه على الأحياء لتنمو حياتهم وتزدهر، ويعرفوا  ربهم والطريق إليه، لا ليدخل الميت الجنة بقراءتنا.                                                                                                        

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           سأتلوا الآيتين مرة أخرى: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:234]، ما الذي يفعلنه في أنفسهن؟ التحلي والكحل  والزينة.. وما إلى ذلك، ولكن بالمعروف، مسموح لها أن تكتحل وتلبس الجديد  النظيف وتلبس الحلي في يديها، لكن إذا قالت: نغني الآن؛ فهذا ما هو بمعروف  عندنا هذا، أو تكشف عن رأسها وتقول: أنا خرجت من العدة! فنقول: ولكن هذا  غير معروف عندنا. وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ [البقرة:234] وخبير  بما يعملن أيضاً، لكن الله دائماً يذكر الرجال ويغفل شأن النساء لأن الفحول  ما يرضون أن يذكر نساؤهم بينهم، عرف الله هذه الغريزة التي غرزها في فحول  الرجال، والذين هبطوا يجلس نساؤهم معهم، تجده في دار السينما وزوجته إلى  جنبه، لكن أولئك أموات غير أحياء، فالله عز وجل ما يذكر النساء إلا من  ضرورة، يخاطب الأمة في فحولها: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا)، ما يقول: (ويا أيتها  المؤمنات)، إذ النساء تابعات للرجال.فالإسلام الحق والإيمان الصدق رجاله  فحول ما يسمحون أن تذكر نساؤهم بينهم أبداً، فمن هنا يقول تعالى:   وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ [البقرة:234] ومن يعمل؟ من يتزين ويكتحل؟ هل  الرجال أو النساء؟ وما قال: (والله بما تعملن يا مؤمنات خبير)، بل قال:  (بما تعملون)، ونحن مسئولون كما قلنا، أبو البنت أو أخوها يجب أن يرعاها،  ما يسمح لها أن تتعرض للنكاح وهي في العدة.والآية الثانية:  وَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ  أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ [البقرة:235]؛ لعلمه تعالى بغرائزنا وطباعنا،  فأحدنا قد يعلم أن فلانة امرأة كذا مات زوجها فيبدأ يتطلع، ويكن ذلك في  نفسه، قطعاً هذا موجود، ولهذا قال:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا  عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ [البقرة:235]، والتعريض غير المواجهة والمصارحة، مثاله:  يا فلان! إننا نرغب في صحبتكم أو في جواركم.  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ [البقرة:235]، ما تخفون على الله، والله! لقد علم أنكم  ستذكرونهن،  وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا  قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا [البقرة:235] كرر هذه القضية مرتين، فلا إله إلا الله!  لأن هذا عام في المحدة والمطلقة.فأنت طلقت زوجتك يا إبراهيم، فهي ما زالت  في عدتها، وما طلقتها إلا لتأديبها، وتريد قبل نهاية العدة أن ترجعها،  فيأتي الآخر ويتزوجها، كيف تنظر إليه؟ ترويع المسلم حرام، فكيف بأن تأخذ  فلذة كبده، المطلقة تكون في عدة، وكثير من الفحول يطلقون تأديباً لها لشهر  أو شهرين، وقبل أن تنتهي العدة يراجعها، فتكون قد تأدبت، فإذا كان المؤمن  لا يحترم هذا ويخطبها ويتزوجها وهي في عدتها فذلك جرم كبير، بل حتى لو  خطبها وهي في العدة، ولو ما تزوجها في العدة، حرام عليه أن يخطبها في عدتها  حتى بالتعريض، التعريض يجوز للمرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها. وَلا تَعْزِمُوا  عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ [البقرة:235]،  كتاب من؟ كتاب الله، كتاب العقد، كتاب الطلاق، كتاب النكاح؛ الأجل المحدد  الذي هو أربعة أشهر وعشر ليالٍ أو انقضاء العدة إن كانت مطلقة. وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ [البقرة:235] في  كل شيء، مادام يعلم ما في أنفسنا فكيف لا نحذره، فلا نقول الكلمة حتى نعلم  أنها من رضاه، لا نمشي المشية حتى نعرف أنه أذن فيها، لا ننام النومة ولا  نستيقظ حتى نعلم رضاه، هذا هو الحذر، هذه هي المراقبة، ما نعيش وكأنه لا رب  لنا ولا ولي لنا ونتصرف بأهوائنا وعقولنا.كيف وهو يقول:  وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ [البقرة:235]، فمن زلت قدمه وتاب إلى الله  تاب عليه وغفر له ورحمه. لهذه الجملة أثرها، فمن الجائز أن يقع الإنسان في  ورطة بأن يتصل بذوي المرأة ويقول: نريد نتزوج بفلانة إذا انتهت عدتها، فإذا  عرف هذا وندم واستغفر الله عز وجل فالله تعالى يغفر له، والله غفور رحيم.  وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                             


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (15) 
الحلقة (22)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (112) 

من الأحكام التي تنبني على عقد النكاح أن من تزوج امرأة وطلقها قبل الدخول  بها وقبل أن يفرض لها مهراً فله أن ينفق عليها بالمعروف حتى تتزوج، وهذا من  قبيل الإحسان والمعروف، كما أن من طلق زوجه قبل الدخول بها وبعد أن حدد  لها مهراً فإن لها نصف ذلك المهر، وأما إن طلقها بعد الدخول بها فإن لها  كامل المهر المسمى بينهما، ولهما أن يتعافيا كل بحقه عند الآخر، فللزوج  التنازل عن كامل المهر ولو لم يدخل بها، وللزوجة التنازل عن نصف المهر عند  عدم الدخول، أو بالمهر كاملاً عند الدخول بها.  

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله؛  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا ما زلنا مع  سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الكريمات، إنها ثلاث آيات، وقبل  الشروع فيها نستذكر ما درسناه بالأمس حول قوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجاً يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْراً فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   *  وَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ  أَكْنَنتُمْ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ  وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرّاً إِلاَّ أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلاً  مَعْرُوفاً وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ  الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:234-235].                               

**وجوب إحداد زوجة المتوفى وحكمة مشروعيته                                                                                                   * *

                                قد ذكرنا الإحداد: وهو ملازمة المرأة البيت الذي توفي فيه  الزوج، فلا تخرج إلا من ضرورة، ولا تبيت إلا فيه، وإن خافت أو ما وجدت  عائلاً فلتنتقل إلى بيت آخر، وتلازمه حتى تنتهي عدتها، وتمتنع عن الخِطبة،  فلا تسمح أن يخطبها رجل كائناً من كان، وعن التزين والتجمل حتى بكحل  العينين وأحمر الخدين، والخضاب في الكفين، والسوار في العنق، والأسوار في  اليدين، هذا الإحداد، يقال فيها: محدة؛ أحدت على زوجها.ما هي العلة، ما  السر، ما الحكمة؟ لمشاركة أهل الميت في مصابهم، عاشت مع ابنهم أو أبيهم  دهراً طويلاً، وما إن فقدته وأغمضوا عينيه حتى هرولت لتتزوج وتغني؟! أهذه  هي الصحبة؟! فهذا تدبير الله عز وجل، تشارك الأسرة بكاملها في همها وكربها  وحزنها.وهل يجوز للمؤمنة أن تحد على أخيها أو على أبيها أو على ابنها؟نعم  يجوز، ولكن ثلاث ليال فقط، فإن زادت ليلة رابعة فملعونة، أما الزوج فأربعة  أشهر وعشراً، لمَ العشر هذه؟ ما السر يا علماء الأسرار؟لأن في العشر هذه  ينفخ روح الولد، ويكتب عمله وأجله، وشقي أو سعيد، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                      

** حكم خطبة المعتدة من طلاق                                                                                                   * *

                                وهل تجوز خطبة المعتدة من طلاق؟ الجواب: لا تجوز، فإذا  كانت في العدة وهي مطلقة فحرام أن يخطبها الخاطب؛ لأنها في حكم الزوجة،  بدليل أنه لو مات زوجها ورثته مع أولاده، ولو ماتت ورثها زوجها مع  أولادها.ولو أن أحمق أو جاهلاً أعمى خطبها وتزوجها قبل أن نهاية العدة،  فبعد شهر أو شهرين تزوجها؛ فإنه يفرق بينهما، ثم بعد ذلك يرى مالك ألا  يجتمعا أبداً، لم يا مالك ؟ قال: عقوبة وتأديباً له وزجراً لغيره، هذا الذي  خرم الشريعة ومزقها نحرمه من هذه، نقول: اذهب، لا تتزوجها أبداً، وهذا  كلام معقول جداً.وغيره قال: إذا انتهت العدة وفصلنا بينهما ومضت فترة فممكن  أن يعود إليها.                                                                      


** وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى والحذر من نقمته * * 

                                وقوله تعالى في ختام الآية الكريمة:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ  [البقرة:235]، ماذا  تفيدنا هذه الجملة العظيمة؟ تفيدنا مراقبة الله تعالى، يا ابن الإسلام!  إياك أن تغفل ساعة وأنت بين يدي الله في كل حالاتك، فراقب الله عز وجل؛  فارهبه وخفه، كلما حاولت نفسك أو شيطانك أن يبعدك عن رضا الله فانتبه  واستغفر الله؛ لأنك لست وحدك، الله معك:  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى  ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ  وَلا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا  كَانُوا  [المجادلة:7]. كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا تغوط خرج إلى  الصحراء ولا يكشف عن جسمه حتى يصل إلى الأرض حياء من الله عز وجل.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           والآن مع هذه الآية الكريمة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  لا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ  قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236] هذه آية، تأملوا لعلكم تفهمون كلام  الله، هو أفصح من كلامنا وأوضح من كلامنا.قوله تعالى:  لا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ  تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:236]، مثلاً: عقد عليها، وقالوا:  البناء إن شاء الله سيكون بعد الحج، وفي شوال طلق، وما مسها، فهل حرام عليه  هذا؟ كلا، بل جائز:  لا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:236].  وكيف نفرض لها فريضة؟ المراد المهر تفرضه أنت، تقول: علينا لك عشرة آلاف  ريال، فهنا فرض لها، أو أنهم عندما عقدوا قالوا: المهر ثلاثون ألفاً تسلم  عند البناء، وأحياناً لا يفرضون لها، يعقدون ويقولون: إن شاء الله سيكون  المهر عند البناء.

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعاً بالمعروف حقاً على المحسنين)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ  وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ  [البقرة:236]، الموسع صاحب السعة في المال،  والمقتر صاحب الضيق في المال، هذه المتعة الواجبة لامرأة تزوجها رجل وطلقها  ولم يسم لها مهراً، يجب أن يمتعها بمتعة بحسب حاله:  عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ  قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا   [البقرة:236] واجباً  عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236].هنا القرآن حمال  الوجوه، فإذا كانت المطلقة قبل البناء مسمى لها مهر فسيأتي أن الله أعطاها  النصف، فتأخذ النصف وترد النصف؛ أو تستلم النصف لأنها ما استلمت بعد، فإن  طُلقت قبل البناء ولم يسم لها مهر فما الواجب؟ الواجب: المتعة، يقدرها  القاضي أو الجماعة؛ ينظرون إلى دخله من زراعته، من تجارته، من وظيفته،   عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا   [البقرة:236] أي: المتعة  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:236]، ما هناك إهانة ولا  عنترية ولا: يا كلبة، ولا يا كذا من ألفاظ السوء والمنكر، بل بالمعروف،  ولا يعطيها كيس شعير فيه نخالة أكلها السوس أيضاً، أو يعطيها عشرين ألفاً  محالة فيها على أحد في لندن، لا بد من شيء معروف، لا يخرج عن الآداب  الإسلامية:  حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236]. لكن أكثر المسلمين  لا يعملون بهذا، دلوني على رجل طلق امرأته ولا حقوق لها عليه، ثم بعث لها  بجارية تخدمها، أو بعث لها بشيك فيه عشرة آلاف ريال تستأنس بها ما دامت ما  تزوجت، أو حتى بتيس أو كبش، هذا معدوم، لم؟ ما عرفنا، ما قرأنا، ما فهمنا  قوله تعالى:  حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236] المحسن لا يكون  الشيء واجباً عليه ويفعله وكأنه واجب، فمن الآن أسأل الله أن لا تطلقوا  نساءكم، ومن طلق فليطبق هذه الآية، فحين تنتهي العدة يعطيها شيئاً يقول:  هذه المتعة متعناك بها، فتسجل له، ويكون قد امتثل أمر الله عز وجل.نعيد  الآية:  لا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:236] أيها المؤمنون الربانيون، أهل  القرآن والإيمان  إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ  قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى في الآية الثانية:  وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  [البقرة:237] ما معنى المس؟ هل باليد، هل  المراد: مس رأسها أو كتفها؟المراد به الوطء، والقرآن كلام الله كلام عالٍ،  تستطيع البنت البكر في خدرها التي لا تستطيع أن تتكلم مع الرجال أن تقرأه  على أبيها وتسمعه، إذ ما فيه أبداً كلام فاحش، سبحان الله العظيم!  أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  [البقرة:237]، المراد بالمس الوطء، لمَ قال: المس والمسيس؟  تأدباً، حتى لا نلفظ بألفاظ السوء.فالفتاة البكر العذراء لا أحد أكثر حياء  منها إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان أشد حياءً من البكر في خدرها،  هذه البكر قالت العلماء: لو تقرأ القرآن على أبيها أو أمها فلن تستحي؛ لأن  هذه ألفاظ ما تثير في نفسها شيئاً، فلا إله إلا الله! فهل هذا القرآن نقرؤه  على الموتى نوبخهم به؟! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! وَإِنْ  طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ  [البقرة:237]، أي: الأزواج،  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:237]، ألفاً  أو عشرة أو مائة،  فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ  [البقرة:237] إذاً: فعليكم نصف  ما فرضتم.                                 


** معنى قوله تعالى: (إلا أن يعفون أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى) * * 

                                قال تعالى:  إِلاَّ أَنْ يَعْفُونَ أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي  بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ  [البقرة:237]، فبعض الفحول ما يسترجع منها  شيئاً، أمهرها عشرة آلاف وطلقها قبل البناء والمسيس، فمع السلامة، لا يقول  لها: ردي علينا نصف الصداق، ويجوز له ذلك، ولكن أراد أن يتكرم، وخاصة إذا  كان ما هو في حاجة إلى هذا المبلغ. كما أن قوله تعالى:  أَوْ يَعْفُوَ  الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ  [البقرة:237] يعني أن الأب أيضاً  يقول: ما نحن في حاجة إلى مالك، خذه كله، ابنتنا ما زالت عندنا، ما مسها  أحد، فخذه كله، فهذا يجوز، لا يمنع الله تعالى الإحسان بين المؤمنين،  فأحسنوا، والحمد لله.وأخيراً:  وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى   [البقرة:237]، ولي الزوجة، الزوج، كلكم من يعفو منكم أحسن، كيف يدعونا الله  إلى العفو؟ وأن تعفوا خير لكم، أقرب للتقوى.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير) * * 

                                وأخيراً:  وَلا تَنسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:237] عجب هذا! يعني أن فلاناً  صديقنا ومحبنا زوجنا ابنته، وشاء الله فطلقناها، فلا عداوة ولا بغضاء،  سبحان الله العظيم!أما العامة عندنا فإذا طلقوا بنتهم فذاك البيت لا ينظرون  إليه ولا يكلمونه، هذا واقع أو لا؟ يصبح عدواً، والله يقول:  وَلا  تَنسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ  [البقرة:237]، قبل أن يزوج بعضكم بعضاً أما  كنتم تتوادون وتتحابون وتتقاربون حتى زوجتم؟ فهذا الفضل كيف ينسونه؟!وهذا  أيضاً له علة، وهي أن الفحول منا من يوم هبطنا من علياء السماء لا يحسنون  الطلاق، ولا يعرفون كيف يطلقون، هذه علة هذا، الطلاق الذي شرعه الله وقال  فيه:  الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229] هو أن الرجل يعيش مع المرأة  العام والأعوام، فإن وجد نفسه متأذياً منها، ما أطاق الحياة معها، ما  استطاع، وهو ولي الله، والله ما يرضى لوليه أن يؤذى، فحينئذ أذن الله تعالى  في أن يطلقها لأجل رفع الضرر عنه، وقد تكون هي متضررة، هي التي تبكي  وتتألم، ولم تصبر، فيطلقها لوجه الله، لأنها أمة الله ووليته، فما يرضى أن  تعيش متألمة وهي أخته في الله والإسلام، فيعطيها حقوقها ويمتعها ويطلقها،  هذا الطلاق على هذه الصورة ما يوجد عداوة بين البيتين أبداً، العداوة توجد  بين البيتين حين يطلقها عناداً وظلماً، أو تطلق هي كذلك، وهكذا سلسلة  الكمال حلقة حلقة،  وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا  [الشورى:40]،   وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ   [الشورى:30]، وهل الحية تلد غير الحية؟  وَمَنْ يَعْشُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ  الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَانًا فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ  [الزخرف:36].                                                                                                         
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
** مناسبة الآية الكريمة لما قبلها                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى وقوله الحق:  حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ  وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى  [البقرة:238].يا عباد الله، أيها الفحول، أيها  المؤمنون والمؤمنات! ما السر في الأمر الآن بالمحافظة على الصلوات؟ الجواب:  لأن المحافظة على الصلوات هي التي تهذب الأخلاق وتروض النفوس وتوجد  الطمأنينة والذكاء والطهر والصفاء في الإنسان، أما تارك صلاة والمتهاون  بالصلاة فوالله! لا خير يرجى منه. فهو تعالى وضع أيدينا على مصدر الكمال  والطهر، وإلا فما علاقة هذه الآية بسابقتها؟فإذا أردتم أن يكون مجتمعكم  طاهراً نقياً متحاباً متعاوناً فحافظوا على الصلوات عامة والصلاة الوسطى  خاصة؛ لأن الصلاة تنهى فاعلها عن الفحشاء في القول والفعل، وعن المنكر في  ذلك، وإذا انعدم الفحش والمنكر حل محلهما الطهر والصفاء والمودة والإخاء،  فحافظوا يا عباد الله على الصلوات بصورة عامة، والصلاة الوسطى بصورة خاصة.                                                                       

** المراد بالصلاة الوسطى                                                                                                   * *

                                وما هي الصلاة الوسطى؟منهم من يقول: الصبح، ومنهم من يقول:  العصر، ولكن نقول: الوسطى هي بين اثنين فالظهر بين الصبح وبين العصر،  والعصر بين الظهر وبين المغرب، والعشاء بين المغرب وبين الصبح، إذاً: كلها  وسطى، إذاً: فحافظوا عليها كلها، وورد في الحديث: ( شغلونا عن الصلاة  الوسطى صلاة العصر )، في حرب الخندق، حيث المناوشة بالسهام وكذا، فما صلى  العصر إلا بعد المغرب برجاله، هذا قبل أن تنزل كيفية الصلاة في الحرب، فقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( شغلونا عن الصلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر )، ومالك يقول:  إنها صلاة الصبح، والمخرج النفيس: أننا نحافظ عليها كلها، أخذاً بقوله  تعالى:  حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ  [البقرة:238]، وكل صلاة هي وسطى؛  ولأنها خمسة أوقات فلا بد من واحدة وسط، لكن لفظ الوسطى أيضاً يدل على  الفضلى لا بمعنى الوسط، على الفضلى ذات الفضل والكمال.ومن هنا تدور الأقوال  على العصر والصبح؛ لحديث: ( من صلى البردين دخل الجنة )؛ لأنكم أيها  العمال تتغدون الساعة الثانية والنصف، والعصر في الثالثة، فيقول أحدكم:  ننام ساعة وبعدها نصلي، فما حافظ على الصلاة، وصلاة الصبح وقت لذيذ النوم،  فكيف يستيقظ، فلذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من صلى البردين دخل الجنة )،  ضمانة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا تقل: كيف؟ وقد تقول: إذاً: يزني  ويفجر ويكذب ويصلي البردين! فأقول: والله! ما يستطيع، لو صلى الصلوات  الخمس موقناً مؤمناً فهل سيرضى بالفجور والباطل؟ مستحيل.فلهذا اعرفوا ماذا  يقول الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من صلى البردين ) حافظ عليهما طول عمره (  دخل الجنة )، إي والله؛ لأن هذا الذي يحافظ على هاتين الصلاتين إيماناً  واحتساباً وقد حافظ على غيرهما زكت نفسه وطابت وطهرت، فأنى له أن يرضى  بالتلوث بالذنوب والآثام؟ وإن سقط مرة اغتسل وتنظف عشرة أعوام، فآمنا بالله  وبرسوله!                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وقوموا لله قانتين)                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ  الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ  [البقرة:238]، أين نقوم لله  قانتين؟ في الصلاة، وهل يصح أن نصلي صلاة الفريضة جلوساً؟ لا يصح، إلا  المريض، أما الصحيح فلو صلى الفريضة جالساً فصلاته باطلة بالإجماع، ومعنى  باطلة أنها لا تولد الطاقة، ما تنتج النور في النفس، وجودها كعدمها، بطل  مفعولها فهي فاسدة لا تنتج.إذاً: وقوموا لله في الصلاة قانتين، والمراد من  القنوت هنا السكوت، إذ كانوا قبل هذه الآية يتكلمون في الصلاة، يسلم عليه  فيقول: وعليكم السلام، تقول: أين الدابة؟ فيقول: عند الباب، تقول: تعشيتم؟  فيقول: لا أو نعم، يتكلمون بالضرورة، فلما نزلت هذه الآية سكتوا، فمن تكلم  بأمور الدنيا الخارجة عن الصلاة فصلاته باطلة بالإجماع فاسدة، كيف فسدت؟ ما  تنتج وما تولد له الطاقة النورانية، اختل أداؤها وبطل مفعولها.فأصبح بهذا  أنه لا يصح الكلام في الصلاة إلا إذا كان لإصلاحها، كما لو أن الإمام قام  للخامسة فقلنا: سبحان الله، سبحان الله، فما عرف، فنقول: هذه خامسة، ويجوز  هذا؛ لأن هذا الكلام لصالح الصلاة، فإن كان لصالح الصلاة فلا بأس وعلى قدر  الحاجة أيضاً.أما الضحك مطلقاً والكلام لغير الصلاة فمبطل للصلاة بالإجماع،  وجاز التبسم، إذا ابتسم المؤمن فلا حرج أن يظهر أسنانه بين شفتيه، لا  يقول: هاه هاه أو يقهقه، فحينئذ تبطل الصلاة بالإجماع، وبعض أهل العلم  يقول: وضوؤه باطل أيضاً، والصحيح أن وضوءه لا يبطل. حَافِظُوا عَلَى  الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ   [البقرة:238] واقفين ساكتين، لا بيع ولا شراء ولا كلام في أمور الدنيا  أبداً.                                                                                                        


**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن خفتم فرجالاً أو ركباناً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  [البقرة:239] هذه صلاة الخوف:   فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالًا أَوْ رُكْبَانًا  [البقرة:239]، صلوا على  أرجلكم أو أنتم راكبون على الخيول والدبابات والطائرات إن خفتم من العدو،  وصلاة الخوف مفسرة في سورة النساء، كيف؟ يقسم القائد الجيش فرقتين، فرقة  تصلي، والأخرى تحرس، فتصلي هذه ركعة وتذهب تحل محل تلك، وتأتي الطائفة  الثانية فتصلي ركعة وتعود، وتأتي الأخرى فتصلي مع الإمام ركعة وتسلم.ولها  صور عدة، وإذا ما أمكن ذلك فإنهم يصلون وهم على الدبابات والخيول، أو يصلي  وهو يجري على الأرض يطارد العدو والرمح بيده وهو يصلي، فعل هذا أصحاب رسول  الله.وهل هذا يفعله المؤمنون؟ تستطيع أن تقول: إن (55%) من العالم الإسلامي  ما يصلون أبداً، وما الدليل؟ الدليل الهبوط، كيف هبطنا من علياء السماء  بعدما كنا قادة الدنيا وسادتها ومربيها ومعلميها؟ أصبحنا تحتهم، ما سبب  هذا؟ انطفأت تلك الأنوار من قلوبنا، أضعنا الصلاة ومنعنا الزكاة. فَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالًا أَوْ رُكْبَانًا  [البقرة:239]، معنى (رجالاً): على  أرجلكم، ليس المعنى: ضد النساء، (رجال) تمشون وتصلون، (أو ركباناً) على أية  دابة أو على أي مركوب.                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَإِذَا أَمِنتُمْ  [البقرة:239] زال الخوف واستقرت  الحال؛  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:239].فابتداءً صلوا كما علمكم الله:  وَقُومُوا  لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ  [البقرة:238]، بتلك الصورة الخاشعة الباكية الدامعة،  ثم مع ذلك اذكروه بألسنتكم وقلوبكم، اشكروه على نعمة أن علمكم ما لم تكونوا  تعلمون، فهذا العلم ما هو بهين، فبكم تقدرون هذا العلم؟ والله! لا يقدر  بشيء، لو قيل لك: انس الفاتحة وسنعطيك مليار دولار فوالله لا تقبل، الفاتحة  أغلى، فكيف بمعرفتك الله والملكوت الأعلى والدار الآخرة وما فيها، ومحاب  الله ما هي، ومكارهه ما هي، وأولياءه من هم وأعداءه من هم، فهذه العلوم هل  كانت أمك أو أبوك يعرفانها في الجاهلية؟ إذاً: علمكها الله، فاشكروا الله  عز وجل على ما علمكم:  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ  تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:239].                                                                                                        
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** الأحكام المتعلقة بالمطلقة قبل المسيس                                                                                                   * *

                                هيا نقرأ الآيات، وتأملوا ما فهمتم:قال تعالى:  لا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ  تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ  وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236]، هذه الآية الأولى، فماذا تحمل هذه الآية؟هذه  الآية متعلقة بالمطلقة التي لم تمس، وقد بين تعالى في آية أخرى أنه لا عدة  عليها، وهي آية الأحزاب:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا  فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ  [الأحزاب:49]، فالمتعة واجبة هنا، وقلنا: المتعة للتي لم  يسم لها فرض، والتي سمي لها فرض لها نصف الفرض، إن شاءت فلتأخذه كله أو  تعفو.الآية الثانية:  وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  [البقرة:237]، في هذا اللفظ تدخل المطلقة قبل المسيس،   وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ  فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:237] أي: سميتم لهن مهراً، فالواجب  ما هو؟  فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ  [البقرة:237]، إن كان عشرة آلاف فأعطها  خمسة آلاف وخمسة لك، وإن أخذت هي العشرة فقل: ردي علينا خمسة آلاف؛ لأنك  عدت كما كنت ما مسسناك، فهاتي الخمسة الآلاف، إلا أن يعفو الفحل الكريم،  فيقول: ما نحن في حاجة إلى هذا. أو هي كذلك أو أبوها ووليها يقولون: ما  نقبل منك هذا، خذه كاملاً، ما ترد علينا شيئاً، ابنتنا عندنا ما مسها  شيء.من فتح هذا الباب الرحماني؟ الله، هل هذا من وضع البشر؟ مستحيل، هذا  أكرم من البشر، ومع هذا ما يقرءون الكتاب، إلى الآن أود أن يقول أحدنا: يا  شيخ! أنا دائماً إذا جلست في المسجد قبل الصلاة أقول لأي مؤمن: من فضلك  تعال اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، أو يقول: نحن في البيت نتغدى أو نتعشى  فنقول لأحدنا: يا سيد! من فضلك أسمعنا شيئاً من القرآن. أو يقرأ القرآن  ويأتي إلى الشيخ يبحث عنه في اليابان أو في الصين، يقول له: ما فهمت مراد  الله من هذه الآية، علمني ما يريد الله منا؟ لكن فهذا لا وجود له.ودعنا من  هذا، لم ما يجتمع أهل المدينة في مساجدهم بين مغرب وعشاء كل ليلة يدرسون  كتاب الله؟ أم أنه ليس فيه أجر؟ حسبهم أن يذكرهم الله في الملكوت الأعلى،  ومن يذكره الله هل يشقيه أو يسلط أعداءه عليه؟ فكم خلا من قرن ونحن هاربون  من القرآن! ثمانية قرون أو أكثر، وقد وضعوا لنا قاعدة فقالوا: تفسير القرآن  صوابه خطأ، فإذا الشيخ أصاب فهو مخطئ، إذاً: حرام عليه أن يفسر كلام الله،  وإن أخطأ فقد كفر! فمن يستطيع أن يقول: قال الله، فألجمونا بلجام من  حديد.إذاً: ماذا نصنع بالقرآن؟ الجواب: نقرؤه في المقبرة، ما دام أننا لا  نفسره ولا نفهم ما قال الله، ولا ما أمر به ولا ما نهى عنه، إذاً: ماذا  نصنع بالقرآن؟ قالوا: اقرءوه على الموتى ليدخلوا الجنة، فختمة بعشرة آلاف  ريال، يجمع عشرين طالباً يختمون المصحف، ويعطيهم ألفاً ألفاً حتى يدخل  ميتهم الجنة، ولو كان تارك صلاة، وأيام كانت دور البغاء في العالم العربي  إذا ماتت البغي فإنهم -والله- يأتون بالطلبة يقرءون القرآن عليها في بيت  الزنا!لأن الأمة هبطت، كيف نقر عاهرة على الزنا ونسكت ونغمض أعيننا؟ وفوق  ذلك نأتي بالقرآن يقرأ في بيت العهر! ما الدليل على هذا؟ الدليل بالبرهنة  القاطعة: ألم تستعمرنا هولندا في إندونيسيا وبريطانيا في الشرق الأوسط  والشرق الأقصى وممالك الهند وفرنسا في شمال إفريقيا؟ كيف لكفار يحكموننا؟  كفار حكموا العالم الإسلامي، كيف يتم هذا؟ لأن الأنوار الإلهية انطفأت من  نفوسهم.أولاً: احتالوا عليهم قروناً فأبعدوهم عن هداية الله وأنواره، فلما  عموا وضلوا أمسكوهم كالدجاج، فمن يطلب دليلاً بعد هذا الدليل؟ لا إله إلا  الله.يقول تعالى:  لا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا  لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:236]، فإن  مسها أو جامعها فما الحكم؟ عليها العدة ولها المهر بكامله، لكن هنا ما  جامعها ولا فرض لها فريضة، فما الحكم؟قال:  وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى  الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ  [البقرة:236]، ما قال:  متعوهن خمسة آلاف أو ألفاً، وما قال: ألف دينار في وقت ليس فيه الدنانير،  قال:  عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ   [البقرة:236]، ويقرر هذا القضاة إن كانوا موجودين أو جماعة المسلمين يقررون  هذا.الآية الثالثة:  وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [البقرة:237]، والحال  أنكم قد فرضتم لهن فريضة، فما الحكم يا رب؟  فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ   [البقرة:237]، وإذا أحببت أن تترك لها ذلك، أو أحببت هي فلا بأس:  إِلَّا  أَنْ يَعْفُونَ أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ   [البقرة:237].وأخيراً: وأن تعفو خير لكم، تزداد المحبة والاتصال بينكم:   وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَلا تَنسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ   [البقرة:237]، هذا الذي انعدم في العالم الإسلامي، دلوني على رجل صاهركم  وطلق ابنتكم، وتبقى المودة كما كانت يزوركم وتزورنه وتهدونه الفواكه، بل  تنقطع العلاقة، ويصيرون أعداء. ولهذه علة، هي أن الطلاق ما هو الطلاق  المرضي لله عز وجل والمشروع، طلاق جهل وظلام، فلهذا ما ينتج عنه الإحسان  ولا البر، وهل عرفتم الطلاق المحبوب لله؟ هل قوله لها: أنت طالق بالثلاث،  لا تدخلي البيت، هل هذا الطلاق الذي شرعه الله؟ إن الله تعالى يقول:   الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ  [البقرة:229]، يطلقها ويتركها في عدتها، فإن ندمت أو  ندم رجع إليها، فإن انتهت العدة فإنه يستطيع أن يتزوجها من جديد، فإن  طلقها أصبح لها طلقتان، فإن زاد الثالثة حرمت عليه حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره.                                                                      


** ما يهدمه الزواج بالثاني من طلاق الأول                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا لطيفة: رجل طلق امرأته طلقتين، طلقها الأولى ثم  راجعها وعاش عاماً أو عامين ثم طلقها الثانية وانتهت عدتها وتزوجت، ولما  تزوجت تطلقت أو مات زوجها، فهل للزوج الأول أن يتزوجها؟ الجواب: نعم له أن  يتزوجها، ولكن هل تبقى الطلقتان أو يستأنف؟الجواب: تحتسب الطلقتان، فلو زاد  واحدة بانت منه بينونة كبرى، لا يقل: الحمد لله، جدد العهد الآن من جديد؟  لا، ما زلت مطالباً بالأوليين، لم تطلق مرتين تؤذي هذه المؤمنة؟ إذاً: إذا  طلقت الثالثة ينكسر أنفك ولا تحل لك حتى ينكحها زوج غيرك. فالعقد الثاني  يهدم الطلقات إذا كان طلقها ثلاث مرات وتزوجت بعده، لكن إذا طلقها مرة أو  مرتين وتزوجت وأراد أن يتزوجها فإنه يحسب عليه الطلقة أو الطلقتان؛ لأنها  في ذمته.   

** الأمر بالمحافظة على الصلوات وبيان كونها عصمة للمجتمع                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  حَافِظُوا  [البقرة:238] أيها المؤمنون  والمؤمنات  عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ  قَانِتِينَ  [البقرة:238]، وعصمة المجتمع من الخلط والخبط، والفجور والكفر،  والفساد والشر هو في إقام الصلاة.والبرهان على ذلك أنه استقل لنا ثلاث  وأربعون دولة من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، فهل لما تشكلت الحكومة قالوا:  الصلاة فريضة الله يجب أن نفرضها على المواطنين سواء كانوا مدنيين أو  عسكريين، فلا يحل لمواطن ألا يقيم الصلاة، هل حصل هذا؟ فما السر؟إنها أصابع  الماسونية وجماعات التنصير الموجهة القائدة للعالم تنسي هذا من قلوب  المؤمنين، ومن خطر بباله ذلك فإنها تمسحه؛ لأنهم إذا أقاموا الصلاة عادوا  من جديد لقيادة البشرية وسيادتها، على الأقل سادهم الأمن والطهر  والصفاء.أنا أقول: لنمش في أي بلد إلى محافظ المدينة أو مدير الشرطة،  ونقول: أعطنا قائمة بالجرائم التي ارتكبت في هذا الشهر، فهذا سرق، هذا سب  فلاناً، هذا ضرب فلاناً، أقسم بالله! لن نجد في مرتكبي تلك الذنوب والآثام  نسبة أكثر من (5%) من المقيمين للصلاة؛ والباقي من المصلين ومن تاركي  الصلاة؛ لأنني أشاهد الذي يحافظ على الصلوات في أوقاتها في جماعة المسلمين  خمس مرات ما يزني، ما يفجر، ما يأكل أموال الناس بالباطل، ما يسب ولا يشتم،  مؤمن ملأ قلبه الإيمان، فما يقع في المهاوي والمهالك.والذي لا يصلي يركب  حتى الذئاب، ويأكل حتى الكلاب، أو يصلي ويخرج من المسجد وليس له من النور  جرام واحد، صلاته باطلة، ما أنتجت النور ولا ولدته أبداً، يخرج من المسجد  عند الباب يسب الدين، يخرج من المسجد يلعب بالكيرم والورق ويلعب الدمنة،  أين آثار الصلاة؟وصدق من قال: لو صلى ما غنى، يصلي العشاء ويمشي ليجلس أمام  تلفاز، فعاهرة تغني وتلوح بيديها وهو يضحك، فهل صلى هذا؟ أين آثار  الصلاة؟وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (16) 
الحلقة (23)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (113) 

شرع الله عز وجل لمن مات عنها زوجها أن تعتد في بيته أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال،  وإن أوصى لها الزوج أن تتم الحول في بيته فلها ذلك، وهذا من الإحسان  والمعروف، فيكون لها عند ذلك أن تقتصر على العدة وتخرج بعدها أو تتم الحول  كما أراد لها الزوج، وأما المطلقة فإن لها متاعاً بالمعروف حسب حالها من  الدخول بها أو عدمه، ومن تسمية المهر وعدمه، وكل هذا بينته الشريعة أكمل  بيان.                     

تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً وصية لأزواجهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على عهدنا مع تفسير كتاب الله عز وجل في مثل هذه الليلة.والآيات المباركة  التي ندرسها معاً إن شاء الله هي قوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ  مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ مَتَاعًا إِلَى  الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي  مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ مِنْ مَعْرُوفٍ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ    *  وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ    *  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   [البقرة:240-242].أذكركم بالموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ لتستبشروا  خيراً، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالحمد لله أن جعلنا من  أهل هذا الموعود على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 توفي الله تعالى عباده وبعثهم بعد الموت                                                                                                    

                                قول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ   [البقرة:240]، أي: يموتون، من يتوفاهم؟ الله، إذ قال تعالى وقوله الحق من  سورة الزمر:  اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا  [الزمر:42]،  والذي يباشر إخراج الروح من الجسد هو ملك الموت، ويستلمها ملائكة معه، فإن  كانت النفس تقية طاهرة زكية عرج بها إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وسجل اسمها في  كتاب يسمى: عليين، وينزل بها الملائكة في موكب عظيم لمحنة القبر، فحين يتم  نجاحها تعود الروح على الملكوت الأعلى؛ لتسرح في الجنان ساكنة مطمئنة إلى  أن تنتهي هذه الدورة، ويخلق الله تعالى البشر خلقاً جديداً، فحين تكتمل  أجسامهم ترسل تلك الأرواح ولها دوي، فما من روح إلا وتدخل جسدها، ذلك أنه  تنبت الأجساد كما ينبت البقل، والبقل كالبصل، والثوم، والخردل، فحين تكتمل  الأجساد وتنبت نباتاً يرسل الله تعالى الأرواح، أرواح السعداء من عليين،  وأرواح الأشقياء من سجين، فلا تخطئ روح جسداً، فينفخ إسرافيل النفخة  الثانية فإذا هم كالجراد المنتشر.والشاهد في قوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ  [البقرة:240]، أي: يموتون، ولكن من يتوفاهم ويوفي آجالهم  وأعمارهم؟ الله عز وجل، قال تعالى:  مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:240] يا معشر  المؤمنين لا من غيركم من الكافرين والمشركين، هؤلاء ما هم بأهل للتشريع  والبيان؛ لأنهم كفروا الله وجحدوه، وكفروا رسوله وأنكروه، وكذبوا بكتابه  ورفضوه، ما هم بأهل لهذا،  مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:240] معشر المؤمنين، فالحمد  لله أن كنا أهل شأن عند الله، ينزل كتابه علينا ويبين لنا الطريق ويهدينا  السبيل؛ لنكمل ونسعد، فالحمد لله.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وصية لأزواجهم متاعاً إلى الحول غير إخراج)                                                                                                    

                                 وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ  أَزْوَاجًا  [البقرة:240]: يتركون زوجاتهم، ماتوا عنهن، والأزواج هنا:  النساء، بمعنى: الزوجات؛ لأن الخطاب للفحول، فإذا مات الفحل فما لزوجته؟قال  تعالى:  وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  [البقرة:240]، يوصون وصية لأزواجهم،  قبل أن يموت يوصي أبناءه، إخوانه، أعمامه، أقاربه: إن فلانة تبقى في البيت  سنة كاملة إن رغبت في ذلك، لا تزعجوها، لا تقلقوها، هي زوجي وأنا زوجها،  أوصيكم أن تبقى بعدي أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام أو تبقى فوقها سبعة أشهر وعشرين  يوماً، إلا إذا أحبت أن تخرج فمع السلامة. وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ  [البقرة:240]، وتأكل وتشرب كما كانت، وتنام، هذا  إحسان عظيم، فهل عرفه الناس؟ تعتد بأربعة أشهر وعشر ليال، وتكمل السنة في  بيت زوجها مع أولاده، مع بناته، مع أولادها، لا تزعجوها سنة، وإذا أرادت أن  تخرج قبل السنة إذا أكملت أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال فشأنها، لكن من باب مراعاة  الإحسان الذي يعيشه المسلمون، وهو شعارهم، فدعوها في بيت زوجها حتى تكمل  السنة ثم مع السلامة.                                                                      

 خلاف أهل العلم في نسخ الآية بسابقتها                                                                                                    

                                ومن أهل العلم من يقول: إن هذه الآية منسوخة، وناسختها  الآية السابقة. وقد يقال: كيف تنسخ اللاحقة بالسابقة؟! نقول: لا حرج، أما  قال تعالى:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ  قِبْلَتِهِمُ  [البقرة:142] وقد قال تعالى في الآية بعدها:  قَدْ نَرَى  تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144] إلى آخر  الآيات، فهذه الأخيرة مقررة للأولى، فقد قالوا ذلك بالفعل بعدما نزلت، ولا  حاجة إلى هذا. والذي ذهب إليه إمام المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري أن الآية ليست  منسوخة، وتوجيهها كما علمت، ورجح هذا ومال إليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ولم  يفصح ابن القيم تلميذه.إذاً: لا بأس أيضاً أن تنزل آية ثم تنزل أخرى،  والأولى تنسخ الثانية؛ لأن كتابتها يأذن جبريل فيها للرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، يقول له: اكتب الآية الفلانية في الموضع الفلاني، وتنزل الآية وتبقى  سنة وسنتين ثم تنزل الآية الأخرى وتكتب معها بعدها، إلى أن نزلت آخر آية من  كتاب الله:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:281]  هي آخر آية من كتاب الله، وآخر سورة نزلت هي سورة النصر.إذاً: نعود إلى  السياق الكريم، وتهيئوا لتعملوا إن شاء الله:  وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ  مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً  [البقرة:240]، يوصون لزوجاتهم،  ويمتعونهن بهذا الوصية متاعاً، بحيث تبقى المرأة مع أولادها، أو أولاد  زوجها من زوجة أخرى، أو مع أبيه حتى تكمل أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال، ولا تخرج  أبداً من البيت إلا لضرورة، ولا تبيت إلا في بيتها؛ مراعاة لمصيبة أهلها،  هم حزينون متألمون، وهي تخرج وتتعرض للزواج؟! لا يتلاقى هذا أبداً مع  المروآت والكمالات، وإنما تمكث أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال وهي في بيت زوجها مع  أولادها إن كان له أولاد، فإن انتهت الأربعة أشهر والعشر فلا بأس بأن  تكتحل، أن تتجمل، أن تقبل من يخطبها للزواج. ثم قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:240]، لا يضع الشيء إلا في موضعه، فهذا التبيين  أثره، فالله تعالى عزيز قوي، لا يمانع في شيء يريده، حكيم يضع كل شيء في  موضعه.إذاً قوله تعالى:  مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ  [البقرة:240]، أي: إلى  العام،  غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ  [البقرة:240]، أي: لا تخرجوهن، فإذا انتهت السنة  فإن شئتم أخرجتموها، وإن شاءت خرجت هي.                                                                      


 معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف)                                                                                                    

                                 فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ  [البقرة:240] أثناء المدة؛ فلا حرج، إن  خرجت فيها المرأة فلا بأس، لكن من الإحسان إلى هذه المؤمنة أن تبقوها في  بيتكم لتكمل السنة وتخرج إن شاءت، فإن أرادت أن تخرج بعد نهاية العدة التي  هي أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال فلها ذلك، فقد أذن لها سيدها:  فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنفُسِهِنَّ  [البقرة:240]  من التجمل، والتحسين، والتعرض للخطاب للتزوج.وقوله:  فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي  أَنفُسِهِنَّ مِنْ مَعْرُوفٍ  [البقرة:240]، هذا القيد دائم، أذن لها في أن  تتحسن، وتتزين، لكن في حدود معقولة، لا تخرج إلى الشوارع وهي متطيبة لتفتن  الناس، بل بالمعروف،  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:240].فهذه الآية  الأولى اعلموا أن القول الراجح فيها أنها ليست منسوخة، لا بآيات المواريث  ولا بالآية التي تقدمت، وإنما هي محكمة.                                                                      

 إرشاد الآية الكريمة إلى الإحسان بين المؤمنين                                                                                                    

                                وما فائدتها؟ الإحسان بين المؤمنين والمؤمنات، لا أن تنتهي  أربعة أشهر وعشر فيقال لها: اخرجي عنا، نريد أن نؤجر الغرفة، فهنا  الإرشاد: أعطوها فرصة أخرى، هذه أمكم، هذه امرأة أبيكم، امرأة أخيكم، امرأة  عمكم، أعطوها فرصة حتى تكمل سنة وهي تتناول الطعام والشراب معكم، فإن تمت  السنة فمع السلامة إذا أرادت أن تخرج، وإن هي رغبت بأن تخرج قبل السنة  فالباب مفتوح حيث أذن لها سيدها، فإن خرجن فلا جناح، لا إثم ولا حرج.ومعنى  هذا: إذا أوشك الفحل أن يموت فإنه يوصي أبناءه أو إخوانه: فلانة أتركوها  معكم سنة، لا تزعجوها، وإذا أرادت أن تخرج فلتخرج، فهل هذا يتنافى مع  الأدب؟ مع العلم؟ مع الرحمة؟ مع الحكمة؟ هذا مظهر من مظاهر الدعوة  الإسلامية ومنهجها السليم.واسمعوا الآية الكريمة:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ  [البقرة:240] في الأربعة  الأشهر والعشر الليالي، هذه فريضة واجبة من أنكرها كفر، ومن أهملها يؤدب  حتى يتوب، لكن في الزيادة على أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال، أراد الله تعالى  للمؤمنين أن يعيشوا على المعروف والإحسان، إذ قد توجد امرأة غريبة، جاءت من  ديار بعيدة فمات زوجها وما عندها أولاد، فيقول إخوان الزوج أو أعمامه:  عودي إلى بلادك، فهنا يقول الهدي القرآني: ارحموها، لتجلس سبعة أشهر أخرى  وعشرين ليلة حتى يفرج الله عنها، فإن أكملت السنة فلكم ذلك، وقبله تأكل  وتشرب معكم، أما كانت مع أخيكم أو أبيكم؟ فلم تطردونها إذاً؟ وإن هي آثرت  ورغبت في الخروج فلا بأس، فالآية -إذاً- محكمة، وأدت فضيلة عظيمة.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وللمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقاً على المتقين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           ثم قال تعالى في الآية الثانية:  وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:241]، ما هناك عنترية،  مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   [البقرة:241] المعتاد بين الناس، لا أن تقول هي: لا بد أن تشتري لي فلة في  لندن، أو تشتري لي سيارة بمائتي ألف، بل بحسب الحال، فإذا كان ذا مال فقد  يمتعها بخادمة تخدمها، بسيارة تركبها، بشقة من شقق المنزل تسكنها إحساناً  إليها.    

 ما يجب للمطلقة قبل الدخول بها دون تسمية المهر
 
                                وهنا نعود إلى جملة المطلقات: المطلقة الأولى: هي التي لم  يبن بها الفحل، أي: الرجل، عقد عليها وما أعطاها المهر بعد ولا سماه، وشاء  الله أن يطلقها قبل الدخول عليها وقبل البناء بها، حيث ندم، أو هي غضبت  وصاحت على أبيها أنها ما تريد أن تتزوج، يحدث هذا، ونحن -كما تعرفون- نعيش  على البر والإحسان، فما دامت قد صرخت وقالت: دعني يا أبي، لن أتزوج، طلقني،  فيقول: يا فلان! هذه البنت متأثرة، حزينة، ستؤلمك، فطلقها، فيقول الزوج:  مرحباً، ويطلقها، وذو الإحسان والبر يفرح، يقول: كيف نزعج هذه المؤمنة؟! ما  دام أنها ما أرادتني وكرهتني فإني أطلقها، فإن طلقها قبل البناء، ولم يكن  قد سمى لها مهراً ولا أعطاها، إذاً: ما لها إلا المتعة، يجب أن يمتعها  بسيارة، طيارة، فلة، ثياب، خاتم من ذهب، سوار، متعة واجبة، والشارع حكيم،  إذاً: لا حق لي أن أقول: لم؟ لأن الله تعالى هو العليم الحكيم، وقد قال  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ  سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا  [الأحزاب:49]، جربوا هذا يا معشر المؤمنين.فهذه المتعة  بالمعروف لا بد منها هنا؛ لأنها طلقت وما أخذت مهراً ولا نصفه، ولا عدة  عليها، لا شهر، ولا حيضة، ولا ثلاثة أقراء؛ لأن العدة خشية أن يكون في  رحمها جنين، وهذه ما مسها الزوج، فتعتد لماذا؟ هذه الآية من سورة الأحزاب:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ   [الأحزاب:49] بالعقد،  ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  [الأحزاب:49]، من قبل أن يطأها ويجامعها، وعبر بالمسيس عن  الجماع لأن الآداب الرفيعة تأبى ذلك، تأبى أن يقول: من قبل أن تجامعوهن. لا  ينبغي هذا، وفي الحديث: ( الحياء كله خير )، ( الحياء من الإيمان )، لا  خير فيمن لا حياء له، إذا رحل الحياء رحل الإيمان، فقووا الحياء ونموه في  أبنائكم وبناتكم، وابدءوا بأنفسكم فإنه لا خير فيمن لا حياء له.والذين  يجلسون أمام شاشة التلفاز وعاهرة تغني، وقرينها شيطان يقبلها ويحتضنها،  وأهل البيت يضحكون هل يبقى فيهم حياء؟ أعوذ بالله! يرحل الحياء ويتبعه  الإيمان، انظر إلى الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لشدة حيائه رأى رجلاً أمامه  يدعو: يا رب .. يا رب .. يا رب، بدون أن يتوسل إلى الله بحمده والثناء عليه  وتمجيده والصلاة على نبيه، يقول مباشرة: رب أعطني كأنه هو السيد، فاستحى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول: يا عبد الله لا تقل هكذا، افعل كذا  وكذا، غلبه الحياء، فالتفت إلى أصحابه عن يمينه أو عن شماله وقال: ( لقد  عجل هذا ) يعني: استعجل، ( إذا صلى أحدكم فليبدأ بتحميد ربه جل وعز والثناء  عليه ثم يصلى على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يدعو بعد بما شاء )، أما  أن يقول مباشرة: رب أعطني؛ فهذا سوء أدب.وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بلغه  شيء عن أصحابه يرقى المنبر ويخطب الناس ويقول: ( ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا  وكذا )، أما نحن فنقول: يا كذاب! يا كذا! ولا لوم ولا عتاب؛ فما ربينا في  حجور الصالحين، ما تربينا في بيوت الله، تربينا في بيوت الشياطين المقاهي  والأسواق والملاهي والسينما، فماذا ترجو منا؟ لا تلمنا يا هذا، ولكن نبكي  لحالنا.والمهم أن ذلك هو حكم المطلقة قبل البناء، لا عدة تجب عليها، لا يوم  ولا عشرة، من يومها تتزوج، ويجب لها المتعة بحسب يساره وإعساره، ولا بد من  المتعة لهذه المطلقة.                                                                      


 ما يجب للمطلقة قبل الدخول بها بعد تسمية المهر                                                                                                    

                                المطلقة الثانية: طلقت قبل البناء، ولكن سمى لها مهراً،  أمهرها عشرين ألف ريال، وقبل الدخول حصل ما حصل فطلقها، أو هي طلبت الطلاق،  أو هو ندم، فما الحكم؟هذه لها نصف المهر، ولا متعة لها، يكفيها أنها أخذت  عشرة آلاف ريال وما مسها الزوج، ولا عدة؛ لأنه ما بنى بها، فمن عقد عليها  الرجل وأمهرها مهراً وسماه أو أعطاها إياه، وأراد الله ألا يتزوجها فطالبت  بالطلاق، أو طلق هو لأسباب، فما الحكم؟ يعطيها نصف المهر، إلا أن تتنازل  وتقول: هو لك بكامله يا فحل، أو يقول: هو لك يا فلانة، وهذا يقع من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات ممن يعيشون على هذه الكمالات، لا يزعجها، لا سيما إذا  كان هو ما رغب فيها، إذا لم يرغب في هذه المؤمنة فمن الأدب ألا يسترد منها  شيئاً، وكذلك هي من أدبها إذا كانت هي التي رغبت عنه أن ترد إليه ما  أعطاها، فسبحان الله! آمنا بالله، فهذا تشريع من؟ هل تشريع نابليون ؟ هذا  تشريع الله. والمسلمون اليوم يدرسون القوانين الكافرة الملحدة البلشفية،  ولا يدرسون كتاب الله، فكيف نسمو؟ كيف نرقى؟ كيف نخرج من ذلنا وهواننا  ودوننا؟ ونحن مفارقون تمام المفارقة لأصول الكمال وسلالمه، لم لا يعرف  المسلمون هذا؟قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا  فَرَضْتُمْ  [البقرة:237]، اللهم  إِلَّا أَنْ يَعْفُونَ أَوْ يَعْفُوَ  الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ  لِلتَّقْوَى  [البقرة:237]، وقد فتح الله علينا الآن بما لم يفتح به على  غيرنا، وقلنا: إذا كان هو الذي رغب عنها وما أرادها؛ فهو الذي يقول: المهر  لك كاملاً، وإذا كانت هي التي رغبت عنه وما أرادته، بكت أمام أبيها وأمها  تقول: ما أريده يا أبي؛ إذاً نقول لها: تنازلي عن نصف المهر له.                                                                      

 ما يجب للمطلقة بعد الدخول بها                                                                                                    

                                المطلقة الثالثة: هي التي معنا في الآية الكريمة، بنى بها  وصارت أم أولاده، وأخذت مهرها وانتهت من عشرين عاماً مثلاً، قال تعالى:   وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:241].                                                                      

 فائدة قوله تعالى: (حقاً على المتقين) ونحوه                                                                                                    

                                وقوله تعالى:  حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:241]،   حَقّاً عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:236] استنبط منه فقهاء الملة الذين  أوتوا فقهاً في كتاب الله، قالوا: هذا يدل على أن المتعة ليست واجبة لهذه،  وإنما هي مستحبة، والسر من أين؟ من قوله تعالى:  حَقًّا عَلَى  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:241]، وغير المتقي قد لا يفعل، فما هي بحق عليه، ما  عنده عواطف ولا أحاسيس ولا شعور، وهو يتخبط بالمعاصي، ما نلزمه بهذا فهو  في أمور أعظم، لكن المتقي والمحسن ذاك الذي يرغب في أن يحب ويبجل ولا يهان،  ولا يذل، فيتنازل عن المال وقشوره؛ لتبقى له كرامته بين الناس.هذه المطلقة  حين تنتهي عدتها يمتعها بخادم كما يقولون، أو بثياب جديدة، بشيء من الذهب،  بشيء من الفلوس حسب حاله، ومع السلامة يا فلانة، ونلتقي إن شاء الله في  الجنة.                                                                                                        

هبوط المسلمين بعد إعراضهم عن آداب القرآن الرافعة لهم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           هل نستطيع أن نفعل ذلك الذي ذكر؟ كلا. بل حالنا: يا فاعلة! يا  كذا! ونحوه من السب والشتم والتعيير، فلا إله إلا الله! أين نحن؟ هبطنا وقد  كنا في علياء السماء، أيام كان نور الله يغمرنا، وحكمة محمد تقودنا سدنا  وارتفعنا، وحين تخلينا عن الكتاب والسنة هبطنا، فمن يرفعنا؟ وهل القرآن  يرفع؟اسمعوا الآية التي فيها الرافعة، الرافعة عندنا الآن هذه ترفع الصخور  والسيارات من الباخرة، قال تعالى:  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الأعراف:175] يا  رسولنا  نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا   [الأعراف:175]، هل تعرفون الحية حين تنسلخ من جلدها، تتركه أبيض نقياً  وتخرج منه بزفرتها وسمومها.إذاً: الانسلاخ من القرآن وضعه على الرفوف فقط،  أما المحاكم فلا يوجد فيها مصحف، فهل هذا انسلاخ أو لا؟ تركناه وراءنا.  فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا  [الأعراف:175]، أي: من الآيات،  فَأَتْبَعَهُ  الشَّيْطَانُ  [الأعراف:175]، لم؟ لأن المناعة زالت، كان في صيانة وحصانة  بكتاب الله ووحيه، ولما تركه وراءه سهل على الشيطان أن يجري وراءه ويمسكه.  فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ  [الأعراف:175]، عبارة  عجيبة هذه! فهل تعرفون الغي والغواية؟ إنها أوساخ، فكان من الوسخين في  أرواحهم ونفوسهم وسلوكهم.قال الله تعالى:  وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ  بِهَا  [الأعراف:176]، بالآيات؛ إذ هي الرافعة،  وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ  إِلَى الأَرْضِ  [الأعراف:176]، لصق بها، ما يرفع رأسه إلى السماء، كحالنا  الآن: الدولة الإسلامية فيها عشر وزارات كلها تتكلم عن الدنيا، ما هناك من  يتكلم عن الآخرة أبداً، فهذا خلود إلى الأرض أو لا؟  أَخْلَدَ إِلَى  الأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ  [الأعراف:176]، وهل الهوى يتبع؟ إنما يتبع  هواه الهالك،  فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ  [الأعراف:176] هذا كلام  الله، هذا قرآن من سورة الأعراف:  كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ  [الأعراف:176]، في  ماذا؟  إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ  [الأعراف:176] وتجري وراءه  يَلْهَثْ أَوْ  تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ  [الأعراف:176]، الماء في الحوض، والظل ظل الشجرة،  والكلب تحته وهو يلهث.فمنذ انسلخ المسلمون من كتاب الله بمكر أعدائهم  وكيدهم وتركوه وهم يلهثون، والله! لن يستريحوا، فقولوا: صدق الله العظيم،  قولوا: آمنا بالله!إذاً: المطلقة الثالثة: هي التي يكون قد بنى بها زوجها  وطلقها، هذه لها مهرها كاملاً؛ وإن بقي منه شيء فلا بد منه وجوباً، ويمتعها  بحدود سعته وضيقه،  لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا مَا آتَاهَا   [الطلاق:7]. وإن كان صعلوكاً فقال لها: اذهبي عنا، وما أعطاها، فماذا تعمل؟  لا تحاكمه عند القاضي؛ لأن هذه من السنن والآداب، لا يحاكم عليها الشخص،  لكن المتقين والمحسنين يوبخون فقط، يلقاه مؤمن فيقول له: كيف تخرج فلانة  بيديها عارية، حتى الكسوة ما كسوتها؟ فيذوب من الحرج، فمثل هذا يعلم ويعطي  المتعة.                                                                  

صفات المتقين وحقيقة التقوى                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       


           ذلك معنى قوله تعالى:  وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:241]، فمن هم المتقون  يرحمكم الله؟ أشيروا إليهم؟ أين يوجدون؟ ما سماتهم؟ ما صفاتهم؟المتقون: هم  الذين آمنوا بالله إيماناً يقينياً؛ حتى أثمر لهم ذلك الإيمان حبه تعالى في  قلوبهم فأصبحوا يحبون الله أكثر مما يحبون أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم والناس  أجمعين، وأثمر لهم شيئاً آخر وهو الخوف منه، أنتج لهم الخوف منه فلا  يستطيعون أن يعصوه ولا أن يخرجوا عن طاعته، بل إذا ذكر الله تعالى بين  أيديهم اضطربت نفوسهم وتحركت قلوبهم،  الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ  وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الحج:35]، هؤلاء المؤمنون الذين آمنوا إيماناً  حقيقاً يقينياً صادقا، من شأن هذا الإيمان أن ينتج لهم الخوف والحب، ومعنى  هذا: أن المؤمن الصادق الإيمان ليحب الله أكثر من كل شيء، ووالله! إنه  ليخاف الله، حتى الكلمة يخاف أن يقولها وهي تغضب الله، لقوة  الإيمان.ثانياً: التقوى: هي معرفة محاب الله ما هي من الاعتقادات والأقوال  والأعمال، يبقى طول حياته يسأل: ماذا يحب ربي؟ حتى يعرف محاب الله من أجل  أن يفعلها له ويقدمها له، ثم يسأل عن مكاره الله: ماذا يكره ربي؟ فيقال:  يكره كذا، كذا، كذا فيعرف ما يكره، ولا يأتيه إلا مكرهاً، ذلكم المتقي،  وهؤلاء هم المتقون، وهم أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، وهم  أولياء الله تعالى.                                                                  

أثر قصر الولاية على الأموات دون الأحياء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           وقد عاشت أمتنا في دورها وبلادها قروناً لا يعرفون ولياً لله  إلا من مات، منذ القرن السابع تقريباً لا نعرف ولياً إلا من مات وبني على  قبره قبة، ووضع على قبره تابوت من خشب ووضع عليه الحرير على اختلاف ألوانه،  وكان عليه السادن، هذا الولي، وقد انتشرت دعوتنا اليوم فاختلف الحال، ولكن  قبل خمسين سنة لو تدخل أعظم مدينة في العالم الإسلامي، وتنزل من الطائرة  أو الباخرة، وتدخل البلاد، وتستقبل أي واحد من البلاد وتقول له: يا سيد!  أنا جئت زائراً لهذه البلاد، فمن فضلك دلني على ولي من أولياء هذه البلاد  لأزوره، فوالله! ما يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى ضريح، ولا يفهم أن في القاهرة أو  دمشق أو مكة أولياء أحياء أبداً! فما هو سر هذا؟ حجبوا الولاية عن الأحياء  حتى يزني بعضهم بنساء بعض، ويأكلوا أموال بعضهم، ويضربوا وجوه بعضهم، ويغش  بعضهم بعضاً كأنهم غير مسلمين، في حين أنه إذا وقف على قبر يرتعد، ويا ويحك  إذا قلت: الولي الفلاني كذا، يبجلون ويعظمون الأموات تعظيماً عجيباً، حسبك  أنهم ينقلون إليهم المرضى، ويعكفون حولهم بالزيارات كأنهم آلهة، وأما  المؤمنون منهم فمن استطاع أن يذبح جاء يذبح من أجل الريالات.ثم قالوا -كما  في حاشية الحطاب على خليل -: من قال: أنا ولي فإنه يخشى عليه أن يموت على  سوء الخاتمة، إذاً: قل: أنا عدو الله لتسلم! أعوذ بالله، أعوذ بالله! إذاً:  ماذا نقول يا شيخنا؟ قل: أنا عدو الله، فمن لم يكن ولياً فماذا يكون؟ يكون  عدواً.فكل المؤمنين أولياء ولكن بينهم تفاوت كبير، وعندنا مثال حي، وهو  الرتب العسكرية، فهي كثيرة، فأول ذلك الجندي، ومنها عريف، ملازم، ملازم  ثان، كذا كذا.. إلى جنرال، فكذلك أولياء الله بقدر حبهم لله وخشيتهم منه  يتفاوتون، والمثل الواقع: أبو بكر الصديق سيد الأولياء على الإطلاق، والناس  من دونه واحداً بعد واحد إلينا، فمستوانا ليس بواحد، ونحن في الحلقة لسنا  كلنا على رتبة واحد، بل نتفاوت، هذا يصوم الخميس والإثنين، ونحن نصوم ثلاثة  أيام من الشهر مثلاً، هذا يزكي فقط، وهذا كل يوم يده في الريالات يوزع،  فهل هم على مرتبة واحدة؟ هذا يصلي ثلاثين ركعة في اليوم، هذا يصلي سبعين  ركعة، يتفاوتون، لكن اسم الولاية حق، فكل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي.فلهذا ما  نستطيع أن نسب مؤمناً أو نشتمه أو نغشه أو نخدعه أو نأخذ ماله بحيلة أو  بقوة أو نضربه، لأننا أولياء الله، كيف نزني بابنته ونفسدها عليه؟! ولكن  المسلمين ما عرفوا، ما بلغهم قول الله تعالى: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته  بالحرب )، لو عرف المسلمون هذه لسادهم الطهر والصفاء، وعمتهم المودة  والإخاء والمحبة والولاء، وأصبحوا حقاً أولياء الله كجسم واحد، فمن يبلغهم  هذا؟ أين العلماء؟ أين طلاب العلم، أين المسئولون والحكام والبصراء؟ هيا  بالمؤمنين إلى سعادتهم.   

طريق الوصول إلى ولاية الله تعالى                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           والطريق الذي نكرره حتى الموت أو نمنع ونلجم بلجام، ونقول: إنه  -والله- لا طريق إلا هذا، هو أن أهل القرية إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً  وقف دولاب العمل، رمى الفلاح مسحاته من يده، والمنجل من يساره، وأغلق باب  الدكان التاجر، وتوضئوا وجاءوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم، ويوسعونه  بالخشب والحطب؛ حتى يتسع لأهل القرية كلهم، وأهل المدن ذات المناطق العديدة  والأحياء المتعددة، أهل كل حي لهم شيخ الحارة أو الحي، فيوسعون مسجدهم،  وإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً أغلقت الحياة أبوابها، وتطهر الرجال  والنساء، وجاءوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم إلى بيوت ربهم، ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا، ما  هناك كراسي، ولا شراب ولا أغان، يجلسون في بيوت ربهم، يجلس لهم عالم بكتاب  الله وحكمة رسوله، ويلقنهم المعرفة، فليلة آية يتغنون بها، يرددونها حتى  تحفظ، وتنشرح لها صدروهم، فتجد أنوارها في قلوبهم وأبصارهم، ثم تشرح لهم،  يبين لهم ما أراد الله من هذه الآية، توضع أيديهم على المطلوب، يقول لهم:  هل سمعتم يا أبنائي وإخواني وأخواتي؟ فعودوا بعد الصلاة إلى بيوتكم واذكروا  هذا ولا تنسوه، واعملوا به ولا تهملوه. وغداً حديث من أحاديث المصطفى صلى  الله عليه وسلم، يتغنون به، يحفظونه، يعلمون مراد الرسول منه، وينوون العمل  ويطبقون، وهكذا يوماً آية ويوم حديثاً، فبعد عام كيف يصبحون؟ ما يبقى فيهم  زان ولا عاهر، ولا كذاب ولا دجال ولا لص، يصبحون أولياء الله. هذا هو  الطريق، والله! لا طريق سوى هذا إن أردنا أن نكمل وأن نعود إلى كمالاتنا،  أما سائر الأنظمة والقوانين والتوجيهات فهراء لا تنفع.قد تقول: يا شيخ! كيف  عرفت هذا؟ فأقول: أنا قرأت ما دعا به إبراهيم وإسماعيل ربهما وهما يبنيان  البيت:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ  أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:129]، واستجاب الله، فقال تعالى:   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   [الجمعة:2]، فالذين تخرجوا على هذه الدراسة أمثال الصديق والفاروق وذي  النورين وفلان وفلان لم تكتحل عين وجود برجال مثلهم من عهد آدم إلا من كان  من الأنبياء والمرسلين، فاقرأ كمالاتهم وانظر إليها كيف هي.فأين العلماء؟  أين الدعاة؟ أين المبلغون؟ لقد كتبوا وقالوا: هذا هراء، كيف نجتمع من  المغرب إلى العشاء؟ فقلت: لم يجتمع اليهود والنصارى من المغرب إلى نصف  الليل في المقاهي والملاهي ودور الباطل والمنكر، وأنتم ما تستطيعون أن  تجلسوا ساعة ونصفاً؟ثم قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  آيَاتِهِ  [البقرة:242]، أي: كهذا التبيين، فهل هناك أعظم من هذا؟   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:242]، تنمو عقولكم وتصبحون أهلاً لأن  تعرفوا عن الله عز وجل، يوماً فيوماً حتى نصبح نعرف أحكام الله.وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (17) 
الحلقة (24)
**ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )**


تفسير سورة البقرة   (114) 

ضرب الله عز وجل مثلاً بمن خرجوا من ديارهم من بني إسرائيل فراراً من الموت  فأماتهم الله عز وجل ثم أحياهم، فكان ضرب هذا المثل في هذا السياق توطئة  للأمر الإلهي للمؤمنين بالجهاد في سبيله من أجل أن يعبد وحده سبحانه، ومن  أجل رفع الظلم عن المظلومين، ثم أمرهم سبحانه وتعالى أن يقرضوه قرضاً حسناً  لأجل إعداد العدة والإنفاق على الجيوش التي تخرج مجاهدة في سبيل الله.  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في دراسة كتاب الله في هذه الليلة؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم  حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، فأنت ربنا وولينا، ولا رب لنا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ  الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ    *  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ   *  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا  فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ  وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ  [البقرة:243-245].                                

 ذكر حادثة إماتة الفارين من بني إسرائيل من الطاعون                                                                                                    

                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا الاستفهام:  أَلَمْ تَرَ   [البقرة:243] موجه إلى من؟ إلى من أنزل الله عليه كتابه، واصطفاه ليبلغ  عنه شرعه ودينه، هذا الخطاب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: ألم ينته إلى  علمك يا رسولنا حادثة مضت في التاريخ؟ هذه الحادثة كانت في بني إسرائيل على  عهد حزقيل عليه السلام، ولعلهم طولبوا بالجهاد، فجبنوا وآثروا الدنيا على  الآخرة، فأصابهم الله بوباء طاعون، عافانا الله وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين،  ففروا هاربين من تلك المدينة، وهذه المدينة في شرق واسط، يقال لها:  داوردان، عاصمة مدينة كبيرة يسمونها في الزمان الأول بالقرية، ففروا هاربين  وكانوا ثلاثين ألفاً أو يزيدون، إذا قال تعالى:  وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ   [البقرة:243].إذاً: فأماتهم الله عز وجل موتة واحدة، ثم سأله عبده ونبيه  حزقيل إحياءهم فأحياهم أجمعين، حادثة من أحداث التاريخ، والله! لكما  تسمعون:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ  أُلُوفٌ  [البقرة:243]، خرجوا  حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:243] بأمر التكوين:  مُوتُوا  [البقرة:243]، فماتوا عن آخرهم،   ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ  [البقرة:243].                                                                      

 دلالة الآية الكريمة على تعرض القاعدين عن الجهاد للبلاء                                                                                                    


                                وهذا المثل الصالح لكل أمة تجبن وتقعد عن الجهاد في سبيل  الله، قد يصيبها الله بوباء، قد يصيبها بجدب وقحط، قد يصبها بمحنة مقابل  عصيانها، والحامل عليه هو الخوف من الموت، مع أن الموت كتبه الله على كل  نفس، وله ساعة محدودة لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر.وهذه الآية نزلت أيام كان  المؤمنون يدعون إلى الجهاد، حيث أعلنت الحرب على الإسلام والمسلمين من كل  جهات الدنيا، ولا بد من أن يقاتلوا، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية؛ ليعلمهم  ما ينبغي أن يكونوا عليه، ألا وهو الصبر والجهاد، فإن الفرار من الموت لا  يقي من الموت، يفرون منه وهو ملاقيهم، فر الرجل من الموت هارباً وإذا الموت  يلاقيه في طريقه، فلم إذاً؟                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون)                                                                                                    

                                 أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ  وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا   [البقرة:243] فماتوا،  ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى  النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:243]، حقاً  وصدقاً إن الله لصاحب فضل عظيم على الناس: أولاً: وهبهم حياتهم، وأوجد  وجودهم.ثانياً: أوجد لهم هذا الكون بكامله، ومقومات الحياة من الهواء  والغذاء والماء، ثم يحيي ويميت، يعطي ويمنع، يعز ويذل، هذه العطايا الإلهية  لم لا تشكر؟ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ  [البقرة:243] فضل  عظيم،  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:243]، ولم لا  يشكرون؟ لأن الشياطين تمنعهم من أن يشكروا، تصرف قلوبهم وألسنتهم وجوارحهم  عن طاعة الله عز وجل، وشكر الله كما يكون باللسان بأن نقول: الحمد لله  معترفين بنعمه علينا؛ نشكره أيضاً بطاعته بفعل ما يأمرنا بفعله، وترك ما  يأمرنا بتركه، ويكون أيضاً بصرف النعمة فيما من أجله أنعم الله تعالى بها  على العبد، صرف النعم فيما وهبها الله لعبده أن تصرف فيه، هذا هو الشكر.  ولهذا تقرر وبيننا وعلمنا أن الشكر أولاً يكون بالاعتراف بالقلب، اعترف  بالنعمة لله عز وجل، ثم ترجم ذلك بلسانك، وقل: الحمد لله، ثم اصرف تلك  النعمة فيما من أجله أنعم الله تعالى بها عليك، وإياك أن تصرفها فيما يغضبه  ولا يرضيه عنك.  

 الإرشاد النبوي بشأن دخول أرض الطاعون والخروج منها                                                                                                    

                                وهنا يروى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ذكر الطاعون  الذي يوجد الآن في هذه الأزمنة؛ ذكر أن سببه بقية من بقايا أصيب بها طائفة  من بني إسرائيل، مضى زمان على البشرية وما وجد هذا المرض، وأول ما وجد في  بني إسرائيل في طائفة منهم، قد تكون هذه الجماعة التي فرت من الوباء.إذاً:  يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا وقع الطاعون بأرض وأنتم بها فلا  تخرجوا منها، وإذا وقع بأرض وأنتم لستم بها فلا تقدموا عليها )، وهذا ما  يعرف الآن بالحجر الصحي، أي: المنع الصحي؛ حتى لا ينتشر الوباء، هكذا يقرر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول عن الطاعون: إنه بقية مرض أو رجس أصاب  طائفة من بني إسرائيل بذنوبهم عقوبة من الله تعالى لهم. وبناء على هذا أيها  المؤمنون: إذا نزل هذا الوباء في أرض وأنتم فيها فلا تخرجوا فراراً منه،  فقد خرج هؤلاء فأماتهم الله، خرجوا هاربين، إذاً: فأنزل الله بهم الموت  فماتوا، ثم أحياهم للعظة والعبرة، وإذا نزل ببلاد وأنتم خارجها فلا تدخلوا  عليهم.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           ثم قال تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:244]؛ لأن الآيات في الحث ودفع  وتهييج المؤمنين ليقاتلوا في سبيل الله، فلا يمنعهم الجبن والخوف والخور من  القتال، فها هي ذي أمة سبقتكم، أهل مدينة بالألوف، لما جبنوا عن القتال  وخافوا من الموت أماتهم ثم أحياهم، فالآجال محدودة لا تزيد ولا تنقص، فما  على المؤمنين إلا أن يطيعوا ربهم، فإذا قال إمامهم أو قال رسولهم: هلم إلى  الجهاد لا يمنعهم الخوف من الموت أن يطيعوا رسولهم أو إمامهم ويجاهدوا  معه.فمن هنا قال تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا  [البقرة:244] أيها المؤمنون، قاتلوا  الكافرين، المشركين، والظالمين،  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:244]، ما هي سبيل الله؟ نقاتل من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله، أي: من أجل  أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده، فالقتال الشرعي الواجب المفروض فرض كفاية أو عين  هو ما كان لإعلاء كلمة الله، وهذا يظهر في أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده، وأن  يرفع الظلم عن المظلومين، فالمظلومون إذا كانوا مؤمنين أولياء لله عز وجل  فعلى إمام المسلمين أن يقاتل الظالمين حتى يخلص المؤمنين من اضطهادهم  وعذابهم.ويشهد لهذا قول الله تعالى من سورة الأنفال:  وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ  حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ   [الأنفال:39]، قاتلوا المشركين الكافرين، وليستمر قتالكم لهم إلى غاية، وهي  ألا يبقى فتنة، أي: لا يبقى من يفتن في دينه  وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ   [الأنفال:39]. وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:244]،  سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأحوالكم، فلا يخفى عليه أمركم، فمن جبن أو خاف أو  تأخر فلا يظن أن الله لا يعلمه، فهو يعلم حاله، ومن قال كلمة تثبط عن  الجهاد، أو توجد فشلاً في المجاهدين فالله سميع لقوله، عليم بحاله، أي:  فراقبوا الله عز وجل؛ راقبوه حتى تتمكنوا من طاعته بامتثال أمره واجتناب  نهيه، هذه تعاليم علمها الله المؤمنين، فعملوا وفازوا وسادوا وطهروا  وكملوا، وهم كذلك إلى اليوم وإلى يوم القيامة، متى وجد مؤمنون صادقون في  إيمانهم فهذه الآية تتلى عليهم فينتفعون بها، وترفع من شأنهم، وتعلي من  مكانتهم.                                                                  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضاً حسناً فيضاعفه له أضعافاً كثيرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       


           ثم يقول تعالى لهم:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا  حَسَنًا  [البقرة:245]، تهييج وإثارة، من هذا الذي يقرض الله قرضاً حسناً؟  لأن الجهاد متوقف ابتداء على المال، ولهذا ما ذكر الأمر بالجهاد إلا وقدم  المال على النفس،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى  تِجَارَةٍ تُنجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   *  تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  وَأَنفُسِكُمْ  [الصف:10-11]؛ لأن المال به تعد العدد ويحضر السلاح، وتسير  به السرايا والمجاهدون، فليس من المعقول أن يخرج المجاهدون بلا مال ولا  طعام ولا سلاح، فكيف يجاهدون؟ فالخطوة الأولى: هي الجهاد بالمال، ولهذا  يقول تعالى:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا   [البقرة:245]، الحسنة هنا بسبعمائة، الدرهم بسبعمائة درهم، بخلاف الصدقات  الأخرى فهي بعشر حسنات، لكن درهم الجهاد بسبعمائة، ومن هذه السورة في آخرها  جاء قول الله تعالى:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ  سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ   [البقرة:261]، أي: إلى ألف ألف.إذاً:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ  قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ  [البقرة:245] تعالى  لَهُ أَضْعَافًا  كَثِيرَةً  [البقرة:245]، وقد بينها في آية في هذه السورة، ضرب لذلك مثلاً  ليفهم ويفهمه الكبير والصغير:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ   [البقرة:261]، حبة بر غرزها في الأرض فأنبتت سبع سنابل، كل سنبلة فيها مائة  حبة،  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:261].إذاً: هنا تعالى يقول بعدما حذر من الخور والجبن والتخلف عن  الجهاد بما بين للرسول بقوله تعالى: ألم ينته إلى علمك حادثة كذا وكذا  المتعلقة بأولئك الذين هربوا فارين من الموت فأنزله الله بهم؟                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون)                                                                                                    

                                ثم يقول تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ   [البقرة:245]، يقبض عن العبد المال امتحاناً له وابتلاءً له أيصبر أو لا  يصبر؟! فلذا لنعلم أنه ما أصاب عبداً فقر وقلة ذات يد إلا وقد ابتلي هل  يصبر أو لا يصبر، فإن هو لم يصبر فسرق، وفجر، وكذب؛ فهذا في عداد الهالكين  الهابطين، فإن هو صبر وثبت على عقيدته وإيمانه وصلاح نفسه وخلقه وآدابه؛  فسوف يفرج الله ما به بعد عام أو أعوام، وعد الله لا يتخلف، المهم أنها  فترة يبتلى فيها هل يصبر على قضاء الله وحكمه أو يسخط ويضجر ويخرج عن آدابه  وعن دينه وعقيدته. ومن أعطاه ووسع عليه رزقه وماله فوالله! إنه لممتحن هل  يشكر أو يكفر؟ فإن اعترف بالنعمة للمنعم، وحمده وأثنى عليه وواصل ذلك،  وأنفق المال في مرضاته ولم ينفقه ضده ولا في معصيته؛ فهذا نجح وفاز، وإن هو  -والعياذ بالله- كفر تلك النعمة وصرفها ضد الله عز وجل وما شكر الله فإنه  يسلبها إن شاء ويعذبه في الدنيا والأخرى.هذه قاعدة لا تتخلف: ما رأيت  فقيراً إلا علمت أنه مبتلى هل يصبر أو يفجر ويسخط، فهو تحت الامتحان، فإما  أن ينجح في هذه المحنة، وإما أن يخسر خسراناً كاملاً، وما رأيت غنياً ذا  مال وسعة في رزقه وإلا علمت -وإن شئت أقسمت بالله- أنه متحن أيشكر المنعم  فيزيده أو يكفر فيسلبه ويعذبه، وقد تدوم مدة الامتحان والابتلاء، ليست  يوماً أو أسابيع، قد تدوم سنوات. وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ  [البقرة:245]، العودة إلى الله، إذاً: فيا لخيبة عبد يبتلى  فلا يصبر، يا لخيبة عبد يمتحن فلا يشكر وهو عائد إلى الله، فالصابر والضجر،  والشاكر والكافر، الكل عائدون إلى الله بعد موتهم، هذه الآيات التي رفع  الله بها قدر المؤمنين والمؤمنات أيام كانوا يدرسونها ويعملون بما فيها.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 خبر بني إسرائيل الفارين من الموت                                                                                                    


                                يقول تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ  [البقرة:243]، هذه الرؤية ليست بصرية، بمعنى: ألم ينته إلى  علمك يا رسولنا قصة الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف، ولو قال: آلاف لكان  جمع قلة، لكن قال: ألوف، جمع كثرة، حتى قيل: إنهم ثلاثون ألفاً،  فَقَالَ  لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ  [البقرة:243]. ولا ننس أن سبعين  رجلاً من بني إسرائيل خرجوا مع موسى إلى جبل الطور؛ ليعلنوا عن توبتهم  للمصيبة التي فعلوها، وهي شركهم -والعياذ بالله تعالى- وعبادة العجل،  فأماتهم الله عن آخرهم وهم في الجبل، وبكى موسى فأحياهم الله عز وجل، والذي  يميت السبعين يميت الآلاف،  إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ  يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [يس:82].إذاً:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ  عَلَى النَّاسِ  [البقرة:243]، عرفنا فضله في إحيائنا وإماتتنا، في إيجادنا  وإعدامنا، ما منا إلا وهو يعيش في نعمة الله، فكيف ننسى هذا الفضل وننكره  ونتنكر لخالقه وواهبه ومعطيه؟! فلو ذكر هؤلاء هذه الفضائل والإنعامات لما  كانوا يفرون من القتال، ولما كانوا يهربون من الوباء، بل كانوا سيصبرون.                                                                      

 أمر المؤمنين بالقتال في سبيل الله تعالى                                                                                                    

                                إذاً: ثم وجه الله الأمر إلى المؤمنين الذين نزلت فيهم هذه  الآيات لتعلمهم وتربيهم فقال تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:244] أيها المؤمنون.فالقتا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (18) 
الحلقة (25)
ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )




تفسير سورة البقرة   (115) 

يذكر الله عز وجل قصة بني إسرائيل بعد موسى عليه السلام، وأنهم طلبوا من  نبيهم أن يختار لهم ملكاً من بينهم ليقاتلوا تحت لوائه العمالقة، وبينوا له  سبب استعدادهم للقتال وذلك لاسترداد أوطانهم وما سلب منهم، فلما عين لهم  رجلاً منهم ليكون ملكاً عليهم بدءوا بالتلكؤ والتساؤل، إذ كيف يكون  لطالوت  الملك عليهم وليس صاحب مال وافر فيهم، فبين لهم نبيهم أن الله عز وجل هو  الذي اختار لهم طالوت وميزه عليهم بمزيد من العلم والقوة.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على عادتنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع هاتين  الآيتين المباركتين، وإليكم تلاوتهما:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ  أَلَّا تُقَاتِلُوا قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا فَلَمَّا  كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ  الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ  سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ  بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:246-247].                                

** حث المسلمين على الجهاد بتذكيرهم بإماتة الله تعالى الفارين من الموت                                                                                                   * *

                                أعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين من المؤمنين والمستمعات من  المؤمنات ما جاء في الآيات الثلاث في قوله تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ  [البقرة:243] وما  بعده، فقد عرفنا -زادنا الله معرفة- أن هذه الآيات نزلت في بداية الجهاد  الإسلامي، فسورة البقرة من أوائل ما نزل بالمدينة، وهي قطعاً مدنية،  والجهاد يتطلب المال والنفس، وإذا لم يكن مال ولا رجال فكيف يكون الجهاد؟  والنفس قد يعتريها الخور والخوف والضعف، وتعجز عن القتال، والجهاد قتال،  والأمة مقبلة على قتال الأبيض والأصفر، وهذا الذي تم.إذاً: فقال الله تعالى  لرسوله:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ  أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا  [البقرة:243]  فماتوا،  ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ  [البقرة:243] لِم خرجوا من ديارهم؟ لأن الوباء  الطاعون -عافانا الله وإياكم والمسلمين منه- وقع، فخرجوا هاربين من الموت  يظنون أنهم إذا خرجوا من مدينتهم نجوا من الموت، ولا أشك أن هذا مسبوق بطلب  رفضوه، وإن لم يذكر، فلعل أحد أنبيائهم طلب منهم أمراً فرفضوا فأصابهم  الله تعالى بهذا المرض؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عنه: إنه رجس  أصيب به طائفة من بني إسرائيل، فهذا هو مرض الوباء، فلما جبنوا ابتلاهم  الله بهذا الوباء ففروا هاربين منه يظنون أنهم ينجون، وما إن خرجوا حتى قال  لهم: (موتوا) بكلمة التكوين فماتوا وأنبيائهم يشاهدون، ثم قال لهم:  (قوموا) فحيوا عن آخرهم.فهل نفعكم الفرار من الموت؟ ما نفع، هل امتناعكم عن  طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والجهاد كان له عاقبة حميدة؟ لقد كانت من  أسوأ العواقب، إذاً: هذا من باب (إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة)!هذا حدث في بني  إسرائيل وقصه الله للعبرة، يقول تعالى: ألم ينتهِ إلى علمك يا رسولنا كذا  وكذا؟ ليفهم هذا المؤمنون وليعرفوا مركزهم وموقفهم.                                                                      

** عظيم فضل الله تعالى على الناس                                                                                                   * *


                                 إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:243]، وتجلى فضل الله عز وجل في  خلقه لهم، وفي إنجائهم وإحيائهم بعدم موتهم، أليس هذا أعظم فضل، ماتوا  فأحياهم عن آخرهم، لو شاء لتركهم إلى الأبد.  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ  عَلَى النَّاسِ  [البقرة:243] أبيضهم وأصفرهم، إذ ما منا إلا وهو يتقلب في  نعم الله، من استطاع منا أن يوجد لنفسه عيناً أو أذناً، أو شفة من الشفتين،  أو لساناً ينطق به، أو هواء يتنفسه، فضلاً عن الطعام والشراب؟ ففضل الله  علينا عظيم، والمطلوب أننا لا نبكي بل نحمد الله عز وجل، وذكرتكم وما  انتفعتم ولا انتفعنا؛ لأن قلوبنا مصابة بالغفلة، قلت: منذ فترة تغدينا مع  رجل مؤمن في مدينة بريدة، فمن ساعة أن وضع الطعام والرجل يقول: الحمد لله،  الحمد لله، الحمد لله؛ حتى فرغ الأكلة من طعامهم، ولا يقل لنا قائل: هذا  تنطع أو هذا ابتداع، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل هذا! فهذا كلام ليس  بصحيح، بل نحن مأمورون بذكر الله وشكره، لقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يعلن أنه يتوب إلى الله ويستغفره في اليوم مائة مرة. والشاهد عندنا:  أننا لو ننظر في صدق إلى ما نحن فيه من نعم ما وسعنا أن نسكت أبداً، بل لن  نقول إلا: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.فماذا أراد الله بقوله:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:243] أليست دعوة إلى الذكر وإلى الشكر؟                                                                      

** أمر المسلمين بالجهاد لعبادة الله تعالى وحده                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال بعد هذه التوجيهات:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:190]، هل المراد بنو إسرائيل؟ لا، بل المسلمون، إذ نزلت  الآيات لهدايتهم وتربيتهم،  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:190]  أيها المؤمنون.وعرفنا أن القتال في سبيل الله هو من أجل أن يعبد الله  تعالى في الأرض وحده، يعبد بما شرع من عبادات، من أجل أن ينتقل أهل الأرض  إلى السماوات؛ لأن أهل الأرض إذا لم يعبدوا الله تعالى بما شرع لهم فإنهم  ينزلون إلى الدركات السفلى، ويخلدون في العذاب الأبدي في الطبقات السفلى من  الكون، فإذا هم عبدوا الله تعالى عبادة شرعية حقيقية زكت أنفسهم وطابت  أرواحهم، وحينئذٍ يرفعهم الله إليه إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فهذا سر العبادة،  مع ما تفيضه على العابدين من مودة وإخاء وطهر وصفاء، وعدل ورحمة، وتنتهي  مظاهر الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد، ولا يبقى لها أثر.                                                                      
                                                              إحاطة علم الله تعالى وسمعه أقوال المرجفين                                                                                                    
                                 وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا   [البقرة:244] أيها المؤمنون  أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:244]،  إذ هذه الآيات الأولى في الجهاد، ولا تسأل عن الطابور الخامس وعن الإعلام  في المدينة، اليهود يقولون كذا، والمشركون يقولون كذا، يقولون: هذا جاء  لإيقاع الفتنة بينكم، هذا كذا، يريدكم كذا، فقال تعالى:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  [البقرة:244] لأقوالكم الهابطة أقوال السوء،  عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:244] بما تكنونه من مكر برسولنا وكيد لعبادنا المؤمنين، فهذه  تلصقهم بالأرض، فما دام تعالى سميعاً لأقوالهم، عليماً بأعمالهم؛ فسوف ينزل  بهم نقمه، أو يكشف الستار عنهم ويفضحهم؛ لأن الآيات في بداية المعركة بعد  معركة بدر مباشرة.                                                                      

** الحث على الإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم حثهم وحضهم وهيجهم على الإنفاق في سبيل الله، فبِم  يقاتل رسول الله وهو ما يملك ديناراً ولا درهماً، فإذا قال المهاجرون: هيا  يا رسولنا قال: أين طعامكم وشرابكم وسلاحكم؟ فلهذا قال تعالى:  مَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا  [البقرة:245]، الدينار بسبعمائة  دينار، بل بألف، وبالفعل أخرجوا أموالهم وأنفقوها في سبيل الله، وكم من  مؤمن كان يأتي ويقول: يا رسول الله! أجاهد معك، فيقول: لا أستطيع حملك:  لا  أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ [التوبة:92]، فيرجعون وهم يبكون من  الحزن لأنهم ما استطاعوا أن ينفقوا.إذاً:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي [البقرة:245]،  هذا الاستفهام للتهييج والإثارة،  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ  قَرْضًا حَسَنًا [البقرة:245]، والمال ماله وهبه لنا، وقال: أقرضوني أضاعف  لكم القرض، وإلا فالمال -والله- ماله، ومن رحمته وإحسانه أنه يعطينا  ويستقرض منا، فالناس الآن قد يفعلون هذا، يعطي لأخيه مالاً ويحتاج إليه،  فيقول له: أقرضني، لكن الله عز وجل واسع الفضل عظيم، فالدينار بسبعمائة  وبألف:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ [التوبة:111] مع أن أنفسهم وأموالهم منه وله، وهبهم واشترى  منهم لغناه ولفقرهم،  بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي  التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ  اللَّهِ [التوبة:111]، لا أحد،  فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي  بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ [التوبة:111]، هل عرف  المسلمون هذه الآية؟ ما سمعوا بها؛ لأن هذه السورة ما تقرأ على الموتى  أبداً، ما هي مثل يس، والواقعة، والملك، ولذا ما عرفوها، ولو عرفوا هذه ما  صح لأحدهم أن يحتسي شراباً يضعف عقله أو بدنه، ولما استطاع مؤمن أن يدخل أي  ضرر على نفسه؛ لأن النفس هذه ليست له، حيث باعها، وهي أمانة في عهدته لله  عز وجل؛ فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن أن يدخل على نفسه أذى، لا على عقله ولا على  جسمه بعظامه ولحمه؛ لأنها أمانة مودعة عنده، ويوم يطلبها المؤتمن تقدم  له.والذين يحتسون السموم ويشربون المخدرات ويهدمون بنيانهم في المعاصي  والجرائم والسهرات وما إلى ذلك، هؤلاء أضاعوا أمانة الله أو لا؟ لو نادى  إمام المسلمين: (حي على الجهاد)؛ قال أحدهم: مع الأسف؛ أنا مريض! لماذا  تمرض، لم تدخل المرض على نفسك، أليست أمانة لله، أما بعت نفسك واشتراها  الله، فكيف إذاً تعمل هذا بجسمك؟ أما المال فلا تسأل، فالذي ينفق درهماً  ريالاً قرشاً في معصية الله أعوذ بالله منه، هو شر الخلق، أيعطيه مولاه  ويشتري منه ثم ينفق ضده؟ فتأمل: وهبك مالك ونفسك، ثم اشتراهما منك وتركهما  أمانة عندك، فحين يطلبهما تعطيه، وإذا بك تنفق ماله ضده فيما يكره،  وتتحداه، والله! لو يشعر العبد المؤمن بهذا الشعور لأغمي عليه.فلهذا كل من  ينفق ديناراً ودرهماً في معصية الله وقف هذا الموقف الشائن الذي هو أسوأ  موقف، ونبدأ بالذين يشربون الدخان والشيشة والكوكائين والهروين، والذين  ينفقون أموالهم على الزنا والعهر والباطل، والذين ينفقون أموالهم في القمار  واللهو والباطل، حتى الإسراف في الأكل والشرب لا ينبغي، فالقصد.. القصد،  هذا مال الله، ما هو بمالك، فلا تسرف.إذاً:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ  اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً  [البقرة:245]، وبينتها سورة البقرة، إذ قال تعالى:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ  سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ  يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [البقرة:261]، قال ابن عباس : إلى ألف ألف، وألف  الألف مليون.                                                                      
*
*
* *ابتلاء الله تعالى عباده بقبض الرزق وبسطه                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ  [البقرة:245]، أيها المؤمنون! اعلموا أن الله يقبض الرزق على  من يشاء ويقلل ماله وطعامه وشرابه ابتلاءً له هل يصبر أو يسخط، ويبسط ويوسع  على من يشاء امتحاناً أيشكر أم يكفر، ومن هنا: إذا طلب منك مولاك فأعطِ،  فإنَّ منْعك العطاء لا يغنيك ولا يدفع الفقر عنك أبداً؛ لأن الإغناء  والإفقار هو الذي يديرهما ابتلاءً وامتحاناً، وبهذا تشجع أصحاب الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وعرفتم كيف كان ينفقون، فاللهم اجعلنا من محبيهم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الملأ من بني إسرائيل من بعد  موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكاً  نقاتل في سبيل الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           بعد هذا جاء السياق الآتي:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  [البقرة:246]: ألم ينته إلى علمك  يا رسولنا الحادثة الآتية والقصة الآتية، وهي عبرة يعبر بها المؤمنون بحور  الضلال والشقاء والخسران. ثم من أين لرسول الله أن يقص هذا القصص ويأتي  بهذه الأحداث كأنها الآن تقع بينهم، هذه علامة أنه رسول الله، ومن أنكر  رسالته فهو أحمق مجنون لا قيمة له.هل استطاع اليهود أن يردوا كلمة واحدة من  هذا؟ الآية تنزل واليهود بطوائفهم الثلاث، وهم علماء والعرب جهال، هل  استطاعوا أن يردوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمة واحدة؟ ما  استطاعوا؛ لأنه يتلقاه غضاً طرياً من الملكوت الأعلى. أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الْمَلَإِ  [البقرة:246]، ما المراد بـ(الملأ)؟ الملأ: الجماعة الذين  يملئون عينيك وقلبك بالمهابة، وهم أشراف الناس وساداتهم وأغنياؤهم وأهل  الحل والعقد منهم، الذين يملئون العين والقلب. مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   [البقرة:246] أي: من أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهم السلام،   مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  [البقرة:246]، أي: من بعد وفاة موسى بقرون، متى؟ لما  أغناهم الله بعبادتهم وطاعتهم وصلاحهم واستقامتهم على دين الله عز وجل، ثم  دخلهم الربا والزنا والكعب العالي، كالمجتمع الإسلامي اليوم، وهو يتهيأ  للنقمة الإلهية.إذاً: سلط الله عليهم البابليين، فشردوهم.. مزقوهم.. طردوهم  من بلادهم.. ساموهم الخسف، لِم يا ربّ تفعل بهم هذا؟ أليسو أبناء أنبيائك؟  الجواب: نعم، ولكن عصوني وفسقوا عن أمري، خرجوا عن طاعتي وحاربوني،  فأذقتهم هذا البلاء، وإن كانوا أبناء الأنبياء. أما أذاق الله أمة محمد  أطهر الأمم وأصفاها البلاء والعذاب والشقاء؟ أين الجمهوريات الإسلامية في  الاتحاد السوفيتي؟ حولوهم إلى شر الخلق، أين الأندلس جنة الإسلام الخضراء؟  تحولت إلى صلبان وشياطين.وأخيراً: أما استعمرتنا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا  وأسبانيا وبلجيكا، أين ممالك الهند الإسلامية؟ وضعتها بريطانيا تحت  حوافرها، لما فسقنا عن أمر ربنا، وخرجنا عن طاعته أمضى الله تعالى فينا  سننه، ولله سنن لا تتبدل ولا تتحول، ما نحن بأشرف من بني إسرائيل، بنو  إسرائيل أبناء الأنبياء سلط الله عليهم البابليين من جهة العراق وهم في  فلسطين وما حواليها، فشردوهم، فعلوا بهم كما يفعل اليهود اليوم بالمسلمين  في فلسطين سواء بسواء، أهذه خيالات أو حقائق؟ أما شرد إخواننا الفلسطينيون  فنزلوا في كل مكان؟ بسبب ماذا؟ بسبب الخروج عن منهج الحق ومنهج الطاعة لله  ورسوله، فمن أكل السم مات أحب أم كره، أليس كذلك؟قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ  إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  [البقرة:246]  عليه السلام  إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا  نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246]، أخذوا يتحمسون، طالت مدة  الاستعمار، وأخذوا يفكرون، ونبتت نابتة قوية شجاعة، فقالوا لنبيهم: ابعث  لنا ملكاً، وهذا النبي قيل هو: شمويل أو شمعون، والعبرة ما هي بالاسم،  حسبنا أنه لو كان الاسم فيه فائدة لذكره الله تعالى، فهو نبي من أنبيائهم،  الأول حزقيل الذي كان في عهد الوباء، وهذا شمويل. ‏  

** أهمية بيعة الإمام في الجهاد                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا تأمل قوله تعالى:  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246]، ولا تقولوا: الشيخ جنّ! أقول: لو عرف  هذا إخواننا الفلسطينيون معرفة يقينية وإيمانية فوالله! لأخرجوا اليهود منذ  أربعين سنة، فكيف؟ يبحثون عن ملك يملكونه وإماماً يقودهم ويطيعونه، فإذا  قال: صوموا صاموا، وإذا قال: هلِّلوا هلَّلوا، وإذا قال: اجلسوا جلسوا، لا  يزال يترقى بهم حتى يصبح له قوة لا تقهر، لكن ما فعلنا، فما هي النتيجة؟ لا  نجاح ولا فوز.وأوضح من هذا أنا قاتلنا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا  وبلجيكا وأخرجناهم من بلادنا، فهل أقمنا دولة إسلامية؟ ما السر؟ ما بايعنا  إماماً ربانياً يقودنا إلى حياض الكمال في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة، كل  يريد أن يكون هو الملك الحاكم، وحين لا يتعين إمام فالفوضى، ينجح الشعب  ويستقل ويرفضون كلمة إمام وملك، بل يبحثون عن أي ملك يريدون ذبحه، حتى لا  يقيموا دين الله، والهروب من بيعة إمام هو الهروب من أن يعبد الله عز وجل،  ما يريدون أن تقام الصلاة ولا تجبى الزكاة، ولا يحجب النساء ولا يمنع  الربا، ولا يفرض الجهاد أبداً، فيموت النساء والرجال والأطفال ويستقل الشعب  من فرنسا أو إيطاليا وهم يتنكرون للإسلام.فأسألكم بالله: هل سعدوا في أي  بلد؟ هل طابوا وطهروا، وتآخوا وتلاقوا؟ كلا، بل كان الخزي والعار والشنار  والحرب، وما أفقنا، وآخر رمية أيام الجهاد الأفغاني، وأقول: إنه جهاد فيه  دخن وتغضبون أنتم، وتقولون: ماذا فيه؟ فقولوا ما شئتم، فوالله! إن فيه  لدخناً، وعاقبته عاقبة السوء، ونتائجه مرة.كنت أقول: لا يحل لمؤمن أن لا  يراه الله في ذلك الجهاد، إما بنفسه إن كان أهلاً لذلك، أو بماله إن كان له  مال، أو بدعوة إخوانه إلى أن يساعدوا وينفقوا، أو بدعائه صباح مساء  لإخوانه، ومع هذا ذهبنا إليهم وبينا لهم، وانتدبنا شيخنا الباز حفظه الله  وأطال الله عمره، وذهبنا إليهم ودخلنا معسكراتهم وقلنا: اجتمعوا على إمام  وبايعوه، وحدوا كلمتكم وصفوفكم، فقال أحدهم: هذه الجبهة الفلانية صاحبها  جعلها مصيدة للفلوس! ما إن سمعنا هذه الكلمة من قائد من قوادهم حتى انهارت  قوانا، وعرفنا مصيرنا.وبعد أن انهزمت روسيا وتحطمت بجهاد المؤمنين  والمؤمنات بالدعاء وبالإنفاق في سبيل الله، وأعظم بلاد أنفقت هي هذه  البلاد، وهزم الله روسيا، بعد ذلك هل استطاع إخواننا أن يقيموا دولة  إسلامية؟ هل أقيمت بينهم الصلاة؟ هل حطمت مشاهد الشرك والباطل والخرافات؟  كلا، لِم؟ ما بايعوا إماماً على قيادتهم إلى رضوان الله عز وجل.فهذه الآية  عجب أو لا؟  إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا   [البقرة:246] لا نقاتل بدون إمام،  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246] من أجل أن يعبد الله ويحكم شرعه في عباده.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا)                                                                                                   * *


                                فقال لهم النبي عليه السلام: (هل عَسِيتُمْ) كما في قراءة  سبعية،  هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ أَلَّا  تُقَاتِلُوا  [البقرة:246]، ومعنى هذا أنه يقول: أنا أتوقع أنكم إذا كتب  عليكم القتال لا تقاتلون، عرف ظاهرهم وباطنهم، و(عسى) للترجي، وقد صدق، فقد  فرض الله عليهم القتال وانهزموا، آلاف رجعوا منهزمين وما قاتل إلا  ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر على عدة أصحاب بدر كما سيأتي بيان ذلك في الآيات.فهل  عرفتم الآن أنهم يطالبون بإمام يقودهم؟ في إمكانهم أن هذا يولي هذا وهذا  يبايع هذا، وتظهر الفوضى والهزيمة من أول يوم، ولكن عرفوا أنه لا بد من  بيعة إمام، وهذه الانتفاضات التي يسمونها في بلاد العرب والمسلمين جماعة  كذا وتطالب بالحكم وبدون بيعة أمتهم لهم؛ مآلهم التمزق والتشريد والدمار  والخراب، لا بد من بيعة إمام، لِم هذه البيعة؟ ليأمر فيطاع وينهى فيطاع،  لتجتمع كلمة الأمة، إذا قال: الله أكبر كبروا جميعاً، أما أنه يقول: الله  أكبر وهذا يغني فكيف يقودون أمة؟                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قالوا وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا)                                                                                                   * *

                                فهؤلاء قال لنبيهم:  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246]، فقال:  هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ أَلَّا تُقَاتِلُوا قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا  نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246] والحال أنا أخرجنا من ديارنا  وأبنائنا، ما لك يا نبي الله؟ كيف لا نقاتل؟ وهو يعرفهم ظاهراً وباطناً،  فما هم بأهل لأن يقاتلوا.وصح هذا، فقد خرج يقودهم طالوت فانهزموا ورجعوا  إلى ديارهم يصعقون، وما استمر مع طالوت إلا ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر.والآن  هؤلاء الذين يطالبون بالجهاد والله العظيم! ما هم بأهل، لِم؟ ما ربوا في  حجور الصالحين؟ ما تكونوا تكويناً ربانياً سليماً صحيحاً، فما ينقادون،  فثلاثة أنفار منا يطعن كل واحد منهم في الآخر، يسب ويشتم ويعير، ولو سمعتم  ما يقال في هذا الشيخ الذي يحدثكم لسمعتم عجباً، يقولون: ذَنَب وعميل وكذا،  لا إله إلا الله! والله! ما أنا بذنب، ولا بعميل إلا لله عز وجل، ويقولون  كذلك، قالوا: السعودية بنت له عمارات، والله العظيم! ما بنت لي لبنة واحدة،  لكن أمة هابطة هذا شأنها، ما يستحي المؤمن أن يتكلم وهو لا يعلم، وهذا سبب  فتنتنا: نتكلم بدون علم، قيل وقال، وقد حرم الله هذا على لسان رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.فهل عرفتم سر الإمامة أو لا؟ لتكون الكلمة واحدة والطاقة  واحدة، لا أن كل واحد يقول ويعمل كما يشاء، فما نستطيع أن نجاهد حينئذ. قال  تعالى:  قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَقَدْ  أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا  [البقرة:246].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلاً منهم والله عليم بالظالمين)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ  تَوَلَّوْا  [البقرة:246]، رجعوا إلى الوراء هاربين  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:246]، أربعمائة من ثلاثين ألفاً أو أربعين ألفاً،  وامتحنهم -كما سيأتي- بنهر الأردن، قال لهم: نحن في زمن عطش في الصيف، سوف  نمر بنهر، وقد منعكم الله من الشرب منه فلا تشربوا  إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ  غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ  [البقرة:249]، غرفة فقط ليبرد قلبه؛ امتحاناً لهم، وما  إن وصلوا إلى نهر الأردن حتى كبوا عليه كالبهائم وما نجا إلا ثلاثمائة  وأربعة عشر، هذه عدة قوم طالوت وكانت عدة أهل بدر، والباقون انهزموا،  وهؤلاء المؤمنون الصابرون بقيادة هذا البطل الكريم طالوت نجحوا ومزقوا جيش  البابليين وهزموهم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           قال تعالى:  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ  بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا  [البقرة:247] بعث لكم طالوت ملكاً عليكم  يسوسكم ويقودكم حيث تقاتلون وتنتصرون، وتستردون دياركم ومركزكم في العالم،   قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ  بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ  [البقرة:247]،  قالوا: طالوت هذا لا يصلح، ما هو من أولاد لاوي ولا من أولاد يهوذا، هذا من  أولاد بنيامين ، نريد ملكاً من أصالة وجدارة كأولاد يهوذا الملك فيهم، أو  من أولاد الأنبياء كبني لاوي ، أما بنو بنيامين فلا.ولو كان لهم عقول فهل  سيقولون هذا الكلام لنبي؟ هل يعترضون على نبي طالبوه بأن يسأل الله لهم  وأعطاهم فيقولون: لا، كيف يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه، نحن  أبناء يهوذا وأبناء لاوي، كيف نقبل هذا؟وهل المسلمون اليوم يختلفون؟ لو  كانوا مؤمنين صادقين -كما قررنا هذا منذ أربعين سنة- لاجتمعوا في هذه  الروضة وبايعوا إماماً لهم وأخذوا القرآن دستوراً لهم، وأصبح العالم  الإسلامي تحت راية واحدة ولا يكلفهم شيئاً أبداً.فهل بعد ذلك سيمرضون، أو  يفتقرون، أو يصابون بماذا؟ والله! لترتفعن راية لا إله إلا الله في العالم،  وخاصة في هذه الظروف، فما المانع أن يجتمع أربعون نفراً أو خمسون من  الحكام ويقولوا: بايعنا فلاناً على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، أنت إمام  المسلمين ونحن ولاة وقادة الجيوش في العالم الإسلامي، لِم ما يفعلون؟ ما  يستطيعون، فإذا كان هناك أحزاب وجماعات في كل بلد ما اتفقوا؛ فكيف تتفق  الدول؟ ما السر إذاً؟ ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ظلم الجهل هو الذي هبط  بنا. قال تعالى:  قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا  وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ   [البقرة:247]، قالوا: هذا فقير ما عنده ثروة ولا مال، وما هو من أبناء  الملوك ولا أبناء الأنبياء، ما هو بمعقول يا حزقيل أو يا شمعون!                                 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:247]، المفروض أنه ما دام أن الله اختاره فهل يبقى لنا كلام؟ وإنما  تكلموا لأنهم فساق وظلمة، لأنهم في وقت هبوطهم، أبعد أن يقول:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ  [البقرة:247] يبقى واحد يتردد؟ آمنا بالله. قَالَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ  وَالْجِسْمِ  [البقرة:247]، كان أطولهم قامة، وقيل: هو ابن عجوز، وهذه  العجوز لما بلغت ستين سنة سألت الله أن يرزقها ولداً، فرزقها الله هذا  الولد طالوت، ولعل طالوت مأخوذ من الطول باللغة العبرية، حيث كان أطولهم؛  لأن الله قال:  وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ   [البقرة:247]، كان أعلمهم وأقواهم بدناً، وهذا اختيار الله عز وجل للملك،  فيجب أن يكون من العلماء من الأفاضل من أهل القوة البدنية والعقلية، أما ذو  مناكب ضعيفة ونوليه فإنه يعجز ويشتت الأمة، هذا تدبير الله عز وجل.                                                                      

** لطيفة في الدلالة على جواز حب الوطن                                                                                                   * *

                                وأذكر هنا لطيفة في قولهم:  وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ  دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا  [البقرة:246]، قالت العلماء: حب الوطن فطري في  الإنسان، واسمع هؤلاء لما قالوا:  أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا   [البقرة:246] يعني: الشوق إلى ديارهم والعودة إليها، ويقوي هذا ويبلوره أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان خارجاً من مكة مهاجراً وغادرها استقبلها  وقال: ( إنك لأحب البلاد إلى الله، ولولا أن قومك أخرجوني منك ما خرجت  ).وأما حديث العامة: (حب الوطن من الإيمان) فهذا حديث باطل، يكتبونه في  اللوحات وكذا، وما هو بحديث، ليس بحديث أبداً، ولكن حب الوطن فطري غريزي،  فالإنسان حيث وجد يتوق ويشتاق إلى ذلك المكان، أما أنه من الإيمان فليس من  الإيمان.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (19) 
الحلقة (26)
ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )




تفسير سورة البقرة   (116) 

بعد أن تبين لبني إسرائيل اصطفاء الله عز وجل لطالوت وتمليكه عليهم، وما  أنزل عليه من التابوت الذي فيه ميراث موسى وهارون عليهما السلام، والسكينة  التي وعدهم الله إياها، بعد ذلك خرج طالوت بجنوده حتى وصلوا إلى نهر،  فابتلاهم الله عز وجل بالشرب منه، فشربوا منه جميعاً سوى نفر قليل أطاعوا  أمر ملكهم ولم يشربوا، وهم الذين واجهوا العمالقة بقيادة جالوت، فهيأ الله  داود عليه السلام لملاقاة جالوت فقتله ونصر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين على  قلتهم، وهزم أعداءهم على كثرتهم وقوتهم.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في دراسة كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) اللهم  حقق لنا هذا الموعود.                               

** ذكر ما كان من خبر بني إسرائيل بعد وفاة موسى عليه السلام                                                                                                    
**

                               أعيد تلاوة الآيات السابقة التي درسناها فتفكروا وتذكروا،  فلها ارتباط بالآيات الآتية: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  أَلَمْ تَرَ  إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  [البقرة:246]  ملأ بني إسرائيل: أشرافهم -كما عرفنا- من علماء وأخيار،  مِنْ بَعْدِ  مُوسَى  [البقرة:246] أي: بعد وفاة موسى بقرون، إذ يعقوب عليه السلام كان  بأرض فلسطين، ثم لما أخذ ولده يوسف عليه السلام وبيع كما علمتم، واشتراه  العزيز بالديار المصرية، وشاء الله عز وجل أن يجمع بين يوسف وإخوته ويعقوب،  ثم كانت فترة نورانية ما غشيها ظلام الفسق والفجور والخروج عن طاعة الله  ورسله، ثم بعث الله موسى عليه السلام وطالب فرعون بأن يخرج ببني إسرائيل من  الديار المصرية، وامتنع فرعون وأراه الله الآيات التسع، وكسر الله فرعون  وهزمه وخرج موسى ببني إسرائيل، ولما خرج بهم كان الذي وقع؛ لأنهم ما تربوا  تربية إسلامية في حجور الصالحين، فكانوا جبناء وخرافيين، ما إن شاهدوا  قوماً على ساحل البحر الأحمر يعبدون العجل حتى قالوا:  اجْعَل لَنَا  إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ  [الأعراف:138]، وحصل أن الله حرمهم من دخول  الديار الفلسطينية وكتب عليهم التيه أربعين سنة لعصيانهم، لعدم طاعتهم لله  ولرسوله، ومات موسى وهارون عليهما السلام في زمن التيه، وتولى بني إسرائيل  يوشع بن نون، هذا تلميذ موسى عليه السلام.وقادهم ودخل والحمد لله الديار  المقدسة، وأدب العمالقة وانتصر وكانت الدولة، فمضت فترة والناس في رخاء  وطهر وصفاء، فجاءت الشهوات والأهواء والأطماع ففسقوا عن أمر الله، وخرجوا  عن طاعته، وأعرضوا عن ذكره وكتابه كما هي حال المسلمين في فترات من الزمان  معروفة، فسلط الله عليهم العمالقة، فشردوهم، شتتوهم، مزقوهم، أذلوهم،  أهانوهم، ولما نبتت نابتة جديدة قالوا: إلى متى ونحن مشردون؟ هيا بنا نطالب  نبينا شمويل بأن يعين لنا ملكاً ونقاتل تحت رايته ونسترد ديارنا وبلادنا.                                                                       

** طلب بني إسرائيل من نبيهم تولية ملك عليهم للقتال                                                                                                    
**
                                اسمع القصة كما ذكرها تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ  مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ  لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246]  اختره لنا، وقدمه لنا وابعثه لنشاهده.قال تعالى:  قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ  إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ أَلَّا تُقَاتِلُوا  [البقرة:246]، قال:  أتوقع أنه متى فرض الله عليكم القتال لا تقاتلون؛ لعلمه بضعفهم وخورهم  واختلافهم وهبوطهم، وكان حكيماً، وكيف لا وهو نبي الله؟فردوا عليه قائلين:   وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا  مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا  [البقرة:246]، قال تعالى:  فَلَمَّا  كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا  [البقرة:246] مهزومين معرضين   إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:246] ثلاثون ألفاً أو خمسون ألفاً ما  صبر ولا رضي بالقتال منهم سوى ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً، هذا الواقع.  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا  [البقرة:246] هاربين  معرضين عن المواجهة  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:246].                                                                      

** إخبار بني إسرائيل بتولية الله تعالى طالوت الملك عليهم                                                                                                    
**
                                 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ  لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا  [البقرة:247]، طالوت هذا بعض الروايات تقول: إنه  ابن عجوز، ويلقب بابن العجوز؛ لأن والدته كانت كبيرة السن وشاخت وما ولدت،  وتوسلت إلى الله بأسمائه وصفاته فرزقها الله هذا الولد، فكان يعرف بابن  العجوز، وكان طويل القامة؛ بحيث إذا وقفت تريد أن تمس رأسه فإنك ترفع يدك  حتى تضعها على رأسه، فسمي (طالوت) من الطول، وقوله: (ملكاً) أي: إماماً  يقودكم إلى الجهاد.ولا ننس أنه لا بد من قيادة رشيدة، لا بد من إمامة، لا  يصح للمسلمين أن يقاتلوا متفرقين مختلفين، فينهزمون وينكسرون، لا بد من  إمامة تظللهم رايتها فيأتمرون بأمرها وينتهون بنهيها، هذا الذي شاءه الله،  وقد قلنا لكم: لما قاتل المسلمون من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا المستعمرين  الغربيين ما قاتلوهم تحت قيادة ربانية شرعية، فلما انتصروا على العدو  الكافر ما أقاموا لله دولة ولا سلطاناً، ما أقاموا حتى الصلاة ولا جبوا  الزكاة، ولا حرموا أدنى شيء مما حرم الله، لِم؟ ما السر؟ ما هناك إمام قائد  رباني يأمر وينهى، بل جماعات وأحزاب ونعرات، فما استطاعوا أن يقيموا دولة  إسلامية، والحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا: ( إذا كنتم ثلاثة في سفر  فأمروا أحدكم )، أيما جماعة لا بد لهم من أمير حتى لا يختلفوا ويلعن بعضهم  بعضاً، فكلمة المسلمين يجب أن تكون واحدة؛ لأنهم يحملون راية الإنس والجن  كلهم أعداء لها، ما يريدون أن يعبد الله وحده، أو تقوم شريعته أبداً، فلا  بد أن تكون تلك الأمة متحدة الكلمة، متحدة الرأي، متحدة الشريعة، فالخلاف  شر كله، فانظر: ما قاتل بنو إسرائيل جماعات جماعات ومنظمات كما هو الحال  الآن، قالوا: ابعث لنا ملكاً نقاتل تحت رايته.فنظر نبي الله شمويل إلى  ضعفهم وعدم تربيتهم وخورهم فقال: ما أنتم بقادرين. فقالوا: كيف؟!  وَمَا  لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ  دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا  [البقرة:246]، وصدق الله وصدق عبده ونبيه. قال  تعالى:  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:246]، فلهذا يجب أن يتربى المؤمنون في حجور الصالحين  على الكتاب والسنة، على النور الإلهي، وإلا فهم غثاء كغثاء السيل، فأنى  يقودون العالم ويسودون البشرية؟                                                                      

** ترفع الملأ من بني إسرائيل واعتراضهم على تمليك طالوت                                                                                                    
**
                                 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ  لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا   [البقرة:247]، كان المفروض أن يقولوا: آمنا بالله، مرحباً، الحمد لله،  فنبيهم ما قال: أنا بعثته، بل قال: إن الله بعثه بوحيه، قال: عين لهم  فلاناً يقودهم.فلما كانوا في ذلك الهبوط الخلقي والروحي والعلمي  قَالُوا  أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا  [البقرة:247]، ما هو من أبناء  يهوذا الذين فيهم الملك ولا من أبناء لاوي الذين فيهم النبوة، بل هو من  أولاد بنيامين أخي يوسف، فلن نقبل هذا! فهل هذا الكلام يقوله مؤمن؟ يردون  على رسول الله ونبيه، لأنهم جهلة بعداء عن الأنوار الإلهية، فواجهوا نبي  الله بهذه الكلمات. قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا  وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ   [البقرة:247]، نحن أحق بالملك منه؛ لأننا أبناء الملوك أو أبناء الأنبياء،  وليس هو من هؤلاء ولا من هؤلاء، ولم يعطَ المال الكافي.                                                                      

** اصطفاء الله تعالى لطالوت وبيان ما حباه به من الشمائل 
** 
                               فقال نبي الله شمويل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ  [البقرة:247]، وهنا: من  أراد أن يأمر أميراً فلا بد أن ينظر إلى بدنه وقوته وإلى علمه وإدراكه،  العلم الذي نعني غير الثقافة الغربية الأوروبية، فتلك أوساخ، المراد العلم  الرباني: العلم بالله تعالى وبمحابه ومكارهه، وكيف تؤدى تلك المحاب، وكيف  تجتنب تلك المكاره، العلم بما عند الله لأوليائه، وما لدى الله لأعدائه،  هذا العلم مع قوة البدن، يكون قادراً على البيان والكلام والمشي والقيام،  أما المريض والضعيف فما ينفع في هذا الباب. قال:  وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي  الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [البقرة:247] لا تعترضوا على الله، الله يعطي ملكه من يشاء، العبيد عبيده  وهو الذي يملِّك من شاء من عبيده، وقد اصطفى طالوت واختاره من بينكم  لأهليته للقيام بهذه المهمة: قيادة الجيش لإنقاذ البلاد من المستعمرين.   وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:247]، واسع العلم والمعرفة والقدرة، عليم بكل ما يحدث في الكون قبل  أن يكون، فليسلم له، فإذا اختار الله زيداً أو إبراهيم لم يبق للجهلة الحق  في أن يقولوا: لا، وهو سبحانه الواسع القدرة والعلم والإحاطة بكل شيء،  العليم بخفايا الأمور، والظاهر والباطن عنده سواء، فما ينبغي أن يردوا هذا  عليه.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**

           الآن مع قوله تعالى:  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ  [البقرة:248]  من نبيهم؟ شمويل، ماذا قال لهم؟  إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ  [البقرة:248]  العلامة الدالة على أن الله اختاره واصطفاه وملكه أمركم ليقودكم، آية ذلك  وعلامته:  أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ  [البقرة:248].التابوت: صندوق خشب من نوع راقٍ، وقد يكون  مطلياً بالذهب في بعض جوانبه لرفعته، هذا التابوت ماذا فيه؟ قال:  فِيهِ  سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:248]، ما هي السكينة؟ذهب بعض أهل  التفسير -ولعلهم ينقلون عن بني إسرائيل- فقالوا في السكينة: إنها حيوان  كالهر له جناحان وذنب كالهر، ولعينيه شعاع .. إلى آخر ما وصفوا في هذا،  وهذا مروي عن بعض المفسرين كـمجاهد ، ومجاهد أهل لذلك، لكن ما دام أنه مروي  عن بني إسرائيل فقد يكون خرافة.وقد بين لنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  السكينة، أما قال للذي كان يقرأ سورة الكهف وقد ربط فرسه في شجرة، وإذا  بسحابة تتغشاه، فجعلت الفرس تنفر منها، ثم أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه حصل له كذا وكذا، فقال: ( تلك السكينة تنزلت للقرآن ) ، أي: ملائكة.وفي  حديثنا الذي نعيده قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة )،  فأسكنتنا وجعلتنا هادئين ساكنين، إذاً: السكينة الهدوء والطمأنينة  والاستقرار، وعدم الاضطراب وعدم الخوف، وعدم القلق.فهذا التابوت ماذا قال  تعالى عنه؟  فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:248] أي: لقلوبكم،  بمجرد أن يوجد هذا التابوت بينكم تهدأ نفوسكم وتسكن وتطمئن بسبب هذا  التابوت الذي يحوي من الآثار كذا وكذا وكذا. وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ  مُوسَى  [البقرة:248]، فيه عصا موسى، فيه نعاله، فيه التوراة التي أخذت  منهم، فيه آثار من هارون، هذه كانت مجموعة في صندوق مطلي بالذهب وكانوا  يعتزون بها، إذا وجدت فيهم سكنت نفوسهم، هذا التابوت لما استولى عليهم  العمالقة أخذوه إلى ديارهم، وبقي عندهم في معرض التحف، ومن تدبير الله عز  وجل أنهم -والعياذ بالله تعالى- أصابهم داء البواسير وأصابهم قحط، فتساءلوا  فقالوا: هذا بسبب تابوت بني إسرائيل، فهيا نرده عليهم، هكذا تقول الرواية،  فوضعوه في عربة تجرها الخيل أو البغال، ووجهوها نحو بني إسرائيل، فساقتها  الملائكة حتى وصلت بها إلى مجتمع بني إسرائيل، إذ قال تعالى:  تَحْمِلُهُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ  [البقرة:248]، ولا مانع أن تكون الملائكة تقود العربة  وتوجهها، وإلا فكيف لحيوان أن يعرف الطريق من منطقة إلى منطقة؟ ولا مانع  أيضاً أن الملائكة تأخذ الصندوق بما فيه وتضعه بين أيديهم، ولا منافاة بين  هذا وذاك، إذ هذا فعل الله وتدبيره. فهذه آية: أن الله تعالى ملك عليهم  طالوت، هذه أعظم آية، ففجأة يجدون التابوت بين أيديهم، فلا يبقى شك واضطراب  في نفوسهم، هذه أكبر آية وعلامة على أن الله قد ملك طالوت عليهم حقاً:   وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ  [البقرة:248] عليكم   أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ  [البقرة:248] من أين يأتي؟ من عند العدو من  بلاد بعيدة،  فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:248] بمجرد أن يقع  بينكم تسكن نفوسكم، وتهدأ القلوب وتنتهي المخاوف وتنتهي الهزائم المعنوية  لوجود هذه البركة؛ لأن هذا التابوت فيه آثار موسى وهارون، منها: العصا،  منها نعل من نعالهما، وثوب من ثيابهما.قال:  تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ   [البقرة:248]، فما قالوا: كيف؟ المهم أنه وضع بين أيديكم، وصل بإذن الله عز  وجل وتدبيره. إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   [البقرة:248]، وإذا كنتم كافرين لا تؤمنون بالله وبآياته فماذا نصنع؟ وهذه  والله لأكبر آية تدل على أن الله قد ملك هذا العبد الصالح طالوت عليهم،  لماذا؟ ليجمع كلمتهم ويقودهم إلى الجهاد لإنقاذ ديارهم وأهلهم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
            فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ  [البقرة:249] انفصل  وقاد الجنود،  قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ  [البقرة:249]  مختبركم، ممتحنكم؛ لأنكم أخلاط، امتحان بنهر في شدة القيظ وشدة العطش، قيل:  هذا النهر هو نهر الأردن،  فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ  لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي  [البقرة:249] اللهم  إِلَّا مَنِ  اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ  [البقرة:249] أطفأ بها لهب العطش. ومشى الجيش  بقيادة الملك طالوت عليه السلام، وبعد يوم أو يومين وصلوا إلى دائرة  الامتحان، وكانوا عطاشاً، ما إن وصلوا إلى النهر حتى أكبوا عليه يكرعون،  ونسوا ما أخذ عليهم من العهد،  فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ   [البقرة:249]، بين لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا القليل أنه ثلاثمائة  وثلاثة عشر، أو وأربعة عشر على خلاف، على عدة أصحاب بدر الذين خرجوا مع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عير أبي سفيان ، وكتب الله القتال وجمع  بينهم في بدر، وكانوا ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رجلاً، فقال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( إنكم على عدة قوم طالوت )، وبينهم قرون عديدة. قال تعالى:   فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ  لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ  [البقرة:249]، لما جاوزوا النهر  وشربوا وقربت المواجهة  قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ  وَجُنُودِهِ  [البقرة:249] ما نستطيع، وهذه هي الهزيمة،  قَالَ الَّذِينَ  يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا اللَّهِ  [البقرة:249] هم المؤمنون  الموقنون، وعبر بـ(الظن) عن (اليقين) لأنه غيب، ما هو بمشاهدة، فيعبر عنه  بالظن والمراد به اليقين.  قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:249]، هم الذين يؤمنون بلقاء الله بعد الموت ويوم البعث  والنشور، أي: المؤمنون بلقاء الله وباليوم الآخر، ما هم بملاحدة ولا كفار  ولا مشركين، فماذا قالوا؟ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً  كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ [البقرة:249]،  علماء حلماء، ولهذا عبروا بهذا التعبير لنور إيمانهم ومعرفتهم، ليسوا  كأولئك الرعاع السفلة، بل ثبتوا وقالوا: سنقاتل، كم من فئة قليلة في  التاريخ غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله، والله مع الصابرين الذين يثبتون على  طاعته وطاعة القيادة، ويقاتلون من أجل الله ومن أجل إعلاء كلمته.                                                                  

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                                نسرد الآن ما جاء في التفسير بما فيه من العلم الكثير.قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآيات: لقد فرض  الله تعالى على المؤمنين القتال، ودارت رحى المعارك بداية من معركة بدر،  وكان لا بد من المال والرجال الأبطال الشجعان، فاقتضى هذا الموقف شحذ الهمم  وإلهاب المشاعر لتقوى الجماعة المسلمة بالمدينة على مواجهة حرب العرب  والعجم معاً، ومن هنا -لمطاردة الجبن والخوف وهما من شر الصفات في الرجال-  ذكر تعالى حادثة الفارين من الموت ] في قوله تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ  [البقرة:243] [ التاركين ديارهم  لغيرهم، كيف أماتهم الله ولم ينجهم فرارهم، ثم أحياهم ليكون ذلك عبرة لهم  ولغيرهم، فالفرار من الموت لا يجدي، وإنما يجدي الصبر والصمود حتى النصر.ثم  أمر تعالى المؤمنين بعد أن أخذ ذلك المنظر من نفوسهم مأخذه فقال:   وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:244]، ولما كان المال المقدم في  القتال فتح الله لهم اكتتاباً مالياً وضاعف لهم الربح في القرض بشرط خلوصه  وطيب النفس به، ثم قدم لهم هذا العرض التفصيلي لحادثة أخرى تحمل في ثناياها  العظات والعبر لمن هو في موقف المسلمين الذين يحاربهم الأبيض والأحمر وبلا  هوادة وعلى طول الزمن، فقال تعالى وهو يخاطبهم في شخص نبيهم صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مُوسَى إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:246]، يريد: ألم ينته إلى علمك يا رسولنا  بإخبارنا إياك قول أشراف بني إسرائيل بعد وفاة موسى لنبي لهم: ابعث لنا  ملكاً نقاتل في سبيل الله؛ فنطرد أعداءنا من بلادنا ونسترد سيادتنا ونحكم  شريعة ربنا؟ونظراً إلى ضعفهم الروحي والبدني والمالي تخوف النبي أن لا  يكونوا صادقين فيما طالبوه به فقال:  هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ [البقرة:246] بتعيين الملك القائد  أَلَّا  تُقَاتِلُوا [البقرة:246]؟! فدفعتهم الحمية فقالوا: وما لنا ألا نقاتل في  سبيل الله والحال أنا قد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا؟ وذلك أن العدو وهم  البابليون لما غزوا فلسطين بعد أن فسق بنو إسرائيل فتبرجت نساؤهم واستباحوا  الزنا والربا، وعطلوا الكتاب، وأعرضوا عن هدي أنبيائهم؛ سلط الله عليهم  هذا العدو الجبار فشردهم فأصبحوا لاجئين.وما كان من نبي الله شمويل إلا أن  بعث من تلك الجماعات الميتة موتاً معنوياً رجلاً منهم هو طالوت وقادهم،  فلما دنوا من المعركة جبنوا وتولى أكثرهم منهزمين قبل القتال، وصدق نبيهم  في فراسته إذ قال لهم:  هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ  أَلَّا تُقَاتِلُوا [البقرة:246]. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى من هذا  القصص. أما الآية الثانية فقد تضمنت اعتراض ملأ بني إسرائيل على تعيين  طالوت ملكاً عليهم؛ بحجة أنه فقير من أسرة غير شريفة، وأنهم أحق بهذا  المنصب منه، ورد عليهم نبيهم حجتهم الباطلة بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ  وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:247]، كان هذا رد شمويل على قول الملأ:  أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ  الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ  سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ [البقرة:247]. وكأنهم لما دمغتهم الحجة، وهي أن الله  تعالى قد اختار طالوت وفضله عليهم بهذا الاختيار، وأهله للولاية بما أعطاه  وزاده من العلم وقوة الجسم، والقيادات القتالية تعتمد على غزارة العلم وقوة  البدن بسلامة الحواس وشجاعة العقل والقلب، أقول: كأنهم لما بطل اعتراضهم  ورضوا بـطالوت طالبوا -على عادة بني إسرائيل في التعنت- طالبوا بآية تدل  على أن الله حقاً اختاره لقيادتهم، فقال لهم .. إلى آخره، وهي الآية الآتية  ]. قال تعالى:  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ  يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ [البقرة:248].قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآية الكريمة:قد  أصبح بشرح الكلمات معنى الآية واضحاً، وخلاصته أن شمويل النبي أعلمهم أن  آية تمليك الله تعالى لـطالوت عليهم أن يأتيهم التابوت المغصوب منهم، وهو ]  أي: التابوت [ رمز تجمعهم واتحادهم ومصدر استمداد قوة معنوياتهم؛ لما حواه  من آثار آل موسى وآل هارون؛ كرضاض الألواح ] التي تكسرت لما غضب موسى ورمى  بها فتحطمت، [وعصا موسى ونعله، وعمامة هارون، وشيء من المن الذي كان ينزل  عليهم في التيه، فكان هذا التابوت بمثابة الراية يقاتلون تحتها، فإنهم إذا  خرجوا للقتال حملوه معهم إلى داخل المعركة ولا يزالون يقاتلون ما بقي  التابوت بأيديهم لم يغلبهم عليه عدوهم.ومن هنا وهم يتحفزون للقتال جعل الله  تعالى لهم إتيان التابوت آية على تمليك طالوت عليهم، وفي نفس الوقت  يحملونه معهم في قتالهم فتسكن به قلوبهم وتهدأ نفوسهم، فيقاتلون وينتصرون  بإذن الله تعالى.أما كيفية حمل الملائكة للتابوت فإن الأخبار تقول: إن  العمالقة تشاءموا بالتابوت عندهم إذ ابتلوا بمرض البواسير وبآفات زراعية  وغيرها، ففكروا في أن يردوا هذا التابوت لبني إسرائيل، وساق الله أقداراً  لأقدار، فجعلوه في عربة يجرها بقرتان أو فرسان ووجهوها إلى جهة منازل بني  إسرائيل، فمشت العربة فساقتها الملائكة حتى وصلت بها إلى منازل بني  إسرائيل، فكانت آية وأعظم آية، وقبل بنو إسرائيل بقيادة طالوت ، وباسم الله  تعالى قادهم، وفي الآية التالية بيان السير إلى ساحات القتال ].قال تعالى:   فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ  يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنْ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ  فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ  وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو اللَّهِ كَمْ  مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ [البقرة:249].قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآية:إنه لما خرج طالوت بالجيش أخبرهم أن  الله تعالى مختبرهم في سيرهم هذا إلى قتال عدوهم بنهر ينتهون إليه، وهم في  حر شديد وعطش شديد، ولم يأذن لهم في الشرب منه إلا ما كان من غرفة واحدة،  فمن أطاع ولم يشرب فهو المؤمن، ومن عصى وشرب بغير المأذون به فهو الكافر،  ولما وصلوا إلى النهر شربوا منه يكرعون كالبهائم إلا قليلاً منهم. وواصل  طالوت السير فجاوز النهر هو ومن معه، ولما كانوا على مقربة من جيش العدو  -وكان قرابة مائة ألف- قال الكافرون والمنافقون:  لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا  الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ [البقرة:249] فأعلنوا انهزامهم، وانصرفوا  فارين هاربين، وقال المؤمنون الصادقون وهم الذين قال الله فيهم:  قَالَ  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ  قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ [البقرة:249]، كانت هذه الآية في بيان سير طالوت إلى العدو،  وفي الآيتين التاليتين بيان المعركة وما انتهت إليه من نصر حاسم للمؤمنين  الصادقين ].                                                                                                        


**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده  قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبراً ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           يقول تعالى:  وَلَمَّا بَرَزُوا لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُوا  رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا  عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:250]، دعاء صادق وهم صادقون،   فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ  اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلا  دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   *  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   [البقرة:251-252].                                 

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآيات: لما التقى الجيشان: جيش الإيمان وجيش الكفر والطغيان؛ طالب  جالوت ] جالوت الكافر طالب جيش طالوت بالمبارزة، قال: من يبارزنا؟ وكانوا  إذا اصطفت الصفوف يخرج بطل يقول: من يقاتلني، وهذا على عهد الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان شائعاً، والآن انتهى؛ لأن الحرب بالرصاص والصاروخ، ولهذا  فالجيوش الآن كلهم جبناء، ما هناك مواجهة.قال: [ طالب جالوت بالمبارزة،  فخرج له داود من جيش طالوت ]، داود هذا هو أبو سليمان الذي ملكه الله، [  فقتله، والتحم الجيشان ]، إذا انتهت المبارزة بقتل أحد المبارزين الآخر  تلتقي الفئتان، وهذا البراز علته التهييج والإثارة، وأنتم تعرفون هذا من  كرة القدم على شاشة التلفاز والناس يتمايلون، فهذا سر المبارزة، فالصفوف من  هنا وهناك، والمبارزة قائمة وهم يتحمسون، ما إن يسقط أحدهما حتى يندفع  بعضهم على بعض بتدبير الله عز وجل.قال: [ فنصر الله جيش طالوت ، وكان عدد  أفراده ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر مقاتلاً لا غير ]، التحم الجيشان فنصر الله جيش  طالوت الملك على بني إسرائيل، وكان عدد أفراد جيشه ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  مقاتلاً لا غير؛ [ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل بدر: ( إنكم على  عدة أصحاب طالوت )] بوحي الله الذي يتلقاه، [ وكانوا ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  رجلاً، فهزم الله جيش الباطل على كثرته، ونصر جيش الحق على قلته. وهنا ظهر  كوكب داود في الأفق بقتله رأس الشر جالوت ، فمن الله عليه بالنبوة والملك  بعد موت كل من النبي شمويل والملك طالوت ] عليهم السلام، [ قال تعالى:   وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:251].وختم الله القصة ] اللطيفة  الظريفة، هذه التي ينبغي أن تدرس في كليات الحرب، وما يعرفونها، ويدرسون  ضلالات أوروبا وأوساخ روسيا في أغلب كليات الحرب.[ وختم الله القصة ذات  العبر والعظات العظيمة بقوله:  وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ  بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ [البقرة:251] بالجهاد والقتال؛ لاستولى أهل الكفر  وأفسدوا الأرض بالظلم والشرك والمعاصي ] أليس كذلك؟ إي والله العظيم، حتى  لا تقول: لم يأمر الله المؤمنين أن يقاتلوا؟ فقتالهم هذا لرفع الظلم وإحقاق  الحق، لولا أنه يدفع الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض، واستولى عليها أهل  الكفر والشرك والباطل ودمروها. [  وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ  بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ [البقرة:251] بالجهاد والقتال؛ لاستولى أهل الكفر  وأفسدوا الأرض بالظلم والشرك والمعاصي، ولكن الله تعالى بتدبيره الحكيم  يسلط بعضاً على بعض، ويدفع بعضاً ببعض منة منه وفضلاً، كما قال عز وجل:   وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ [البقرة:251] ] أبيضهم  وأسودهم، كافرهم ومؤمنهم.[ ثم التفت ] الله تعالى [ إلى رسوله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقال له تقريراً لنبوته وعلو مكانته:  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ [البقرة:252] التي تقدمت في هذا السياق  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ  بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ [البقرة:252] ] الله أكبر..  الله أكبر، والحمد لله رب العالمين.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (20) 
الحلقة (27)
ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )




تفسير سورة البقرة   (117) 

من سنة الله عز وجل في خلقه أنه فضل بعض مخلوقاته على بعض، ومن ذلك أنه فضل  بعض النبيين على بعض، ففضل الرسل عامة على النبيين، وفضل أولي العزم على  سائر الرسل، فمنهم من كلمه تعالى كفاحاً كموسى عليه السلام ونبينا محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ومنهم من آتاه الآيات الباهرات ورفعه إليه فوق السماوات  كعيسى عليه السلام، ثم ختم سبحانه وتعالى الرسل بأفضلهم وواسطة عقدهم محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم.                     
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الملأ من بني  إسرائيل من بعد موسى ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذه الليالي الأربع ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وكلنا رجاء في أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ).أعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات تلك القصة العجيبة التي قصها الله  تعالى علينا في كتابه القرآن العظيم، تلك القصة التي تشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وأن محمداً رسول الله؛ إذ رجل أمي لم يقرأ ولم يكتب يقص قصصاً عجباً  تم في بني إسرائيل مختلف الأحداث متنوعها، ولا يستطيع يهودي ولا مسيحي أن  يرد كلمة واحدة أو ينقضها، فكيف لا يكون رسولَ الله يتلقى الوحي والعلم من  الله عز وجل؟والقصة أتلوها:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ  مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ   *  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  *  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي  يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً  وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ   [البقرة:243-245].ثم تبدأ القصة مفصلة؛ إذ قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى إِذْ قَالُوا  لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ أَلَّا  تُقَاتِلُوا قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ  الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ  سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ  بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ  آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    *  فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ  يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ  فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ  وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا اللَّهِ كَمْ  مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَلَمَّا بَرَزُوا لِجَالُوتَ  وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ  أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *   فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ  اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلا  دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   *  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   [البقرة:246-252].                                

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                فإلى هداية هذه الآيات في ستة أرقام تذكرنا بهذه الحادثة  العظيمة:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية  الآيات:من هداية الآيات:[ أولاً: الجهاد الشرعي يشترط له الإمام المبايع  بيعة شرعية ].الجهاد الشرعي الذي أذن الله فيه وأمر به وشرعه لعباده  المؤمنين يشترط لصحته وجوازه والقيام به الإمام المبايع بيعة شرعية، وقتال  بدون بيعة وإمام باطل، وأهله ظالمون، ولن يثمر إلا البلاء والشر والفساد.من  أين أخذنا هذا؟ إذ قال بنو إسرائيل لنبيهم شمويل:  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا  نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:246]، لم ما قاتلوا جماعات  وأحزاباً؟ لعلمهم أن الجهاد الذي يثمر العز والكمال والطهر والصفاء يكون  مما رضيه الله فأذن به وعلم عباده، فقالوا:  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا  نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:246]، فمأخذها هذه الهداية من  قولهم:  ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا [البقرة:246].[ ثانياً: يشترط للولاية  الكفاءة ]، الذي نوليه ونبايعه لا بد أن تكون فيه كفاية لمهمته، [ وأهم  خصائصها العلم، وسلامة العقل والبدن ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ ذلك أنهم قالوا:  كيف تولي علينا هذا الرجل الفقير؟ فرد الله تعالى فقال لهم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ [البقرة:247] أولاً، وما دام أنه اصطفاه فلا كلام،   وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ [البقرة:247] وبهذا يتأهل  لقيادة الجيوش وهزيمة العدو.[ ثالثاً: جواز التبرك بآثار الأنبياء كعمامة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو ثوبه أو نعله ]، بل حتى بصاقه؛ ذلك أنهم  قالوا: اجعل لنا آية تدل على أن الله اختار هذا، فقال: الآية موجودة، أن  يأتيكم تابوت بني إسرائيل، وفيه آثار موسى وهارون. وبالفعل جاء التابوت  وكان بأيدي العمالقة في أرض بابل، فإنهم لما احتلوا ديارهم مزقوهم وشردوهم،  وأخذوا هذا التابوت وهو صندوق مطلي بالذهب طوله حوالي ثلاثة أذرع، والعرض  كذلك، وفيه آثار أنبياء بني إسرائيل، عصا موسى، وكذلك ثياب ونعال مما كان  لموسى وهارون، وهذا بمثابة الراية يقاتلون تحتها، كانوا إذا خرجوا للقتال  يحملون هذا التابوت، ويرضون بأن يمزقوا كلهم ولا يسقط هذا.إذاً: فجاءهم  الله بالتابوت من أرض العراق إلى فلسطين، ففيه جواز التبرك بآثار الأنبياء،  وكان نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بصق لا يقع بصاقه على الأرض، يتلقفه  أصحابه ويتمسحون به، أما بردته فإلى عهد قريب وهي في المتحف في بلاد  العثمانيين، البردة لبسها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وخرج بها فاندهش  الناس لجمالها، فجاءه أحدهم فقال: يا رسول الله! أعطني إياها، فعاد إلى  حجرته ونزعها وقدمها له، فصاح الأصحاب: كيف تفعل هذا؟ الرسول ما يرد سائلاً  لأنه حيي. فقال: أردت أن تمس جلدي كما مست جلد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. وتوارثها الأصحاب وأبناؤهم، وبيعت بالآلاف، فآثار الأنبياء لها  قيمتها، أما آثار الصعاليك من أمثالنا فخطأ، لا بصاق ولا ثوب ولا نعل. من  أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله:  وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ  هَارُونَ [البقرة:248].[ رابعاً: جواز اختبار أفراد الجيش لمعرفة مدى  استعدادهم للقتال والصبر عليه ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من كونه امتحنهم، قال:  اسمعوا: سنصل إلى النهر غداً في الساعة كذا، وممنوع أن تشربوا منه.  امتحاناً لهم، ما إن وصلوا إلى النهر وهم عطاش حتى انكبوا عليه يكرعون  كالإبل، ما هم بأهل للقتال، فما خلص منهم إلا ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رجلاً،  هؤلاء قادهم طالوت وقاتل بهم جالوت وانتصر عليه، وتلك الألوف كلها انهزمت،  هذا اختبار أو لا؟ يريد أن يقاتل جيشاً عرمرمياً قوياً وأفراده قليلون،  فاختار الصادقين، أما الانهزاميون أو الشهوانيون أصحاب الأطماع فما يصلحون  للقتال، يهربون عند أدنى شيء، فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي [البقرة:249]  لا يمش معنا،  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي [البقرة:249]  اللهم  إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ [البقرة:249] ليطفئ لهب  العطش، فخلص من ثلاثين أو أربعين ألفا ثلاثمائة، وقاتلوا وانتصروا.[  خامساً: فضيلة الإيمان بلقاء الله، وفضيلة الصبر على طاعة الله خاصة في  معارك الجهاد في سبيل الله ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى:  قَالَ  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ  قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ [البقرة:249] الذين لا يتزعزعون أبداً، يعطون صدورهم للعدو  ولا يعطونهم أدبارهم.[ سادساً: بيان الحكمة في مشروعية الجهاد، وهي دفع أهل  الكفر والظلم بأهل الإيمان والعدل، لتنتظم الحياة ويعمر الكون ].  من أين  أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى:  وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ  بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ [البقرة:251].وختاماً قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ  وعزتنا  لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [البقرة:252] فصلى الله عليه وسلم.فالذي يشك في رسالة محمد أحمق، مجنون، لا  قيمة له أبداً، فمن أين يأتي هذا البيان؟ بلغ أربعين سنة وهو ما يعرف  الألف ولا الباء، ما جلس بين يدي معلم أو مرب، فهل استطاع اليهود -وهم ثلاث  طوائف كما علمتم- بعلمائهم أن يردوا كلمة؟                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           والآن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم.  تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ  مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ  [البقرة:253] ومن ثم اقتتلوا،  وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ  أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ  وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [البقرة:253-254].قوله تعالى:  تِلْكَ  الرُّسُلُ  [البقرة:253]: تلك الجماعات التي تقدم ذكرها -جماعات الرسل-  فضلنا بعضهم على بعض، ومن الذي يفضل؟ الله تعالى.                               

** فضل نبينا على جميع الأنبياء                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا لنعلم أن الرسل ليسوا في مستوى واحد في المكانة عند  الله عز وجل، بل متفاضلون، لكن ليس من حقنا نحن أن نفضل فلاناً على فلان،  نهانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، وقال: لا تفضلوا بين الأنبياء،  لا تفضلوني على موسى، لا تفضلوني على يونس ابن متى، ما هو شأنكم أنتم؟ فقط  علمنا الله بهذه الآية أنه فضل بين الرسل وهو كذلك، فمن أفضل الرسل؟ محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فهو نبي البشرية والجن، وإذا توهم متوهم فقال: فضلتموه  على أنبياء بني إسرائيل لأنه نبيكم؛ قلنا: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي  العرب ونبي العجم، ونبي الإنس والجن.إذاً: فضله الله عز وجل بما آتاه من  الكمالات، لو تجتمع البشرية كلها وتصوغ آدابها وأخلاقها في صورة واحد  فوالله! ما كانت كأخلاق أو آداب رسول الله. وفضّله الله تعالى بما  يأتي:أولاً: بكون رسالته عامة للإنس والجن.ثانياً: بكونه ختم الله برسالته  عامة الرسالات، أعلن عن هذا القرآن فقال: وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ  [الأحزاب:40]، ومضى ألف وأربعمائة عام، فهل جاء نبي؟ هذه وحدها كافية، وقد  كان الأنبياء يتواردون كل عامين، أو ثلاثة، ولكن هذه ألف وأربعمائة سنة،  فهل جاء نبي؟ لأن الله قال: وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ [الأحزاب:40].وقد فتح  الله علينا وعرفنا السر، حيث علم الله أن الأرض ستكون كأرض واحدة والعالم  كمدينة واحدة، أصوات البشر تنتقل من الشرق إلى الغرب، الناس يطيرون في  السماء، إذاً: ما هناك حاجة إلى تعدد الأنبياء، فقد كانت البلاد متباعدة،  فكانت رحمة الله تقتضي أن كل إقليم فيه نبي، ولكن علم تعالى أن البشرية  ستصبح في يوم من الأيام وكأنها أمة واحدة وبلد واحد، فالآن القرآن يقرأ في  موسكو والعالم يسمعه في إذاعتها، فهل عرفتم السر أو لا؟ إنه لعلم الله  تعالى بما سيوجده في المستقبل من أن العالم سيصبح كمدينة واحدة.وفضله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بأن أمته أفضل الأمم، وفضله بالشفاعة في المقام المحمود؛  حيث يتخلى عنها عامة الرسل ولا يطلبها أحد، وهو يقول: أنا لها، إذ بشره  الله بها في سورة بني إسرائيل:  عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا  مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79] و(عسى) تفيد التحقيق من الله، وفضّله بأنه أول من  يدخل الجنة، وأول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة.                                                                      

** فضل أولي العزم من الرسل * * 

                                وأعظم الرسل هم أولوا العزم، جاء ذكرهم في بعض آية من سورة  الأحزاب؛ إذ قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ  مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى  ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  [الأحزاب:7] من أولهم ذكراً؟ ضمير المخاطب عائد على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم في الترتيب هكذا:  وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  [الأحزاب:7]، وفي عرصات  القيامة كما حفظتم وعلمتم حين تهيج البشرية في تلك الساحة العظمى يبحثون  عمن يكلم الله في شأنهم ليفصل بينهم ويحكم، طال الموقف في يوم مقداره خمسون  ألف سنة، فيأتون آدم فيحولهم إلى نوح، يأتون نوحاً فيحولهم إلى إبراهيم،  يأتونه فيحولهم إلى موسى، يأتون موسى فيحولهم إلى عيسى، يأتون عيسى فيحولهم  إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                      

** فضل موسى الكليم عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                                 تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:253]، فهل هذا تفضيل أو لا؟ فموسى  عليه السلام كلمه الله كفاحاً وجهاً لوجه بلا واسطة، ما تم هذا لكائن على  الأرض إلا لموسى ابن عمران نبي ورسول بني إسرائيل، كلمه في مكان معروف  عندنا بالضرورة في جبل الطور بسيناء، إذ ناداه ربه  بِالْوَادِ  الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى   *  وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى   *   إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ  الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي  [طه:12-14] يسمع كلامه، ولما جاء للمناجاة للميعاد  وترك بني إسرائيل وعلى رأسهم هارون أخاه غرر بهم الشيطان وعبدوا العجل وزين  لهم الشيطان عبادته، وهارون ماذا يصنع وهو وحده؟ فرجع فوجدهم قد هلكوا  يعبدون غير الله مع الآيات التي شاهدوها وهي تسع، فأخذ من خيارهم سبعين  ليتوبوا أمام الله عز وجل، فلما انتهوا إلى جبل الطور وسمعوا كلاماً قالوا:  نريد أن نرى وجه الله، فأخذتهم صاعقة فماتوا عن آخرهم، فبكى موسى خشية أن  يقال: قتل بني إسرائيل، فأحياهم الله.والشاهد عندنا: في كونه تعالى كلم  موسى عدة مرات فوق عرشه وموسى على جبل الطور، كلاماً كفاحاً، هذه أفضلية  عظيمة أو لا؟                                                                      

** فضل نبينا على موسى في تكليم الله تعالى له                                                                                                   * *
*
*
                                 وأفضل من هذا ما كان لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ  كلمه الله في الملكوت الأعلى، استدعاه وجاءه جبريل يرافقه على البراق فعرج  به واجتاز مسافة سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة سنة، وتجاوزها ودخل الجنة ووطئت أقدامه  قدسيتها وطهرها، وشاهد أنهارها وأنوارها وقصورها مشاهدة عيان يقظة لا  مناماً، وارتفع حتى انتهى إلى مكان فتأخر جبريل، وقال: ما منا إلا له مقام  معلوم، ما عندي إذن أن أتقدم، فتقدم هو صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى سمع صرير  الأقلام، أقلام القضاء والقدر، ثم كلمه الله كفاحاً وجهاً لوجه، وفرض عليه  الصلوات الخمس في تلك الحادثة، فلهذا تكليم الله لموسى كان في الأرض،  وتكليم الله لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان فوق السماوات السبع.                                                                      

** عظمة كلام الله تعالى وحاجتنا إلى تعلمه في المساجد                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ   [البقرة:253] من القائل: وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم؟ الله سبحانه وتعالى. فكيف  يكفر الكافرون؟ هذا كلامه، فيكف يكون غير موجود؟ هل ممكن أن يوجد كلام بدون  متكلم؟ مستحيل. وهنا لطيفة -لطف الله بنا وبكم- نكررها، نقول: إذا أردت يا  صاحب البيت والقرية ويا أمير المدينة، إذا أردت هداية قومك وجماعتك  فاجمعهم على قال الله وقال رسوله فقط، ولهذا كم نقول: والله! لن ينجو أهل  إقليم ولا قطر ولا دولة ولا مملكة في العالم نجاة حقيقية من الذل والهون  والدون، من الشر والفساد والظلم والخبث، من الناس وعذابها؛ إلا إذا عادوا  إلى الكتاب والسنة، وكيف يعودون إليهما؟ الطريق: إذا دقت الساعة السادسة  مساء أخذ أهل البلاد، أهل القرية، أهل المدينة، أهل الأحياء أخذوا يتطهرون  ويلبسون أحسن لباسهم وثيابهم، ويحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم،  وليوسعوه وينظفوه حتى يتسع لهم، ويصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجتمعون  كاجتماعنا هذا: النساء وراء والفحول أمام والأطفال بينهم، ويجلس لهم عالم  بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يعلمهم ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً  على مدى السنة، وعلى طول الحياة، فهل يبقى بينهم جاهل أو جاهلة؟ والله! ما  يبقى، وإذا انتفى الجهل وحل محله العلم هل سيبقى ظلم، خبث، شر، فساد، فقر؟  والله! ما يبقى.فإن قلت: دلل يا شيخ وبرهن؟ فأنا أقول: أيما أهل قرية، أهل  مدينة، أهل مملكة أعلمهم أتقاهم لله عز وجل، من يرد هذا الكلام؟ أعلمهم  بكتاب الله وبسنة رسوله أتقاهم، لا يسرق، لا يزني، لا يفجر، لا يحسد، لا  يكذب، لا يخون؛ لعلمه، وأجهلهم أفجرهم، ولا يوثق في الجاهل أن يسند إليه  شيء، تعبث به الأهواء والشياطين، فهو أعمى ما له نور، فلم ما نفعل هذا؟ فإن  قلنا: ما نستطيع؛ فلم واليهود والنصارى قدوتنا وأسوتنا إذا دقت الساعة  السادسة أوقفوا العمل وهرعوا إلى السينما والملاهي والمقاصف بنسائهم  وأطفالهم، ونحن لا نستطيع؛ لأننا نذهب إلى بيوت الله، والشياطين ما ترضى  بهذا لنبقى فسقة، فجرة، هابطين، جهالاً بربنا وما عنده فنهلك.فهذه لم لا  تبلغونها؟ لم لا تعملون على إيجادها، إذا كنت إماماً في قرية ففي يوم  الجمعة أعلم أهل القرية، قل لهم: من الليلة لا نصلي المغرب إلا مجتمعين، لا  يتأخر امرأة ولا رجل إلا مريض، نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، وهكذا، وما يتوقف  عمل، ولا مصنع، ولا تجارة.                                                                      

** أثر سماع القرآن في الكف عن الزيغ والكفر                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قلت لكم: كيف يكفر الإنسان وهو يسمع كلام الله؟ دليله  قوله تعالى من سورة آل عمران:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] من يرد على الله؟ فمن أطاعوا  أساتذتهم ومعلميهم فهل هم مؤمنون؟ ما دخل الزيغ في القلوب وهبطت الأمة إلا  بعد أن تتلمذنا لليهود والنصارى، نتعلم عنهم، وحتى النساء أيضاً، يبعث  امرأته لتتعلم في إيطاليا، أو في أوروبا.أهل الزيغ والهبوط في أمة الإسلام  هم مسئولون عن إدارتها في العالم، أكثرهم تعلموا على اليهود والنصارى،  فيأتون وقلوبهم خاوية، ففي بلاد إسلامية كهذه يتظاهر بالإسلام، وفي بلاد  أخرى يسخر من المسلمين ويستهزئ بهم، فما السبب؟ أما قال تعالى:  إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  [آل عمران:100] كالأساتذة والمعلمين  يَرُدُّوكُمْ  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]، فيا رب! ما قلته حصل  وتم.ثم قال تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101] من أين يأتيكم  الكفر  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ   [آل عمران:101] هذا هو السر، لو كنا نجتمع كل ليلة في ديارنا في العالم  بأسره، حتى اللاجئين والجماعات في أوروبا وغيرها يجتمعون كل مساء يتعلمون  الكتاب والحكمة؛ فوالله! ما ضل منا ضال ولا كفر كافر ولا هلك هالك، لوعد  الله الصادق:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101] وفينا حديثه وسنته وبيانه  وعلمه.وكثيراً ما نقول -وقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً-: هيا نبعث بعثة من سبعين  شاباً يدرسون في ألمانيا أو يوغسلافيا، ونبعث معهم عالماً بالكتاب والسنة،  ونطلب إليهم أن يطيعوه كما يطيعون الإمام الحاكم، فيسكنون في عمارة واحدة،  ويجتمعون بعد الدراسة في دارهم، ويقيمون الصلاة، ويتلون كتاب الله، ثم هم  بلباسهم الإسلامي، لحاهم، عمائمهم، فينظر إليهم الناظر فيقول: من هؤلاء؟  فيقال: مسلمون، ويدرسون سبع سنين أو أربع ويعودون، والله! ما يحصل -إلا  نادراً- أن يفسق منهم أحد، أو يتغير في دينه وعقيدته. ثم نبعث سبعين رءوسهم  عارية وببرانيط ولحاهم محلوقة ولباسهم بريطاني أو إيطالي، ونتركهم وحدهم،  فوالله! ما يسلم (5%) من الفجور والباطل والشر والفساد، ويأتون كالعميان  يضحكون من أمهاتهم وآبائهم.فهذا حصل، وليس بكلام غريب؛ لأن الله الخالق  العليم الحكيم المدبر يقول:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:100-101]، فكيف تجهل الأمة وينتشر فيها  الزنا والبغاء والشر والباطل والفساد، وينتهي الأمن وهي تجتمع كل ليلة على  الكتاب والسنة؟ مستحيل أن ينتشر فيها الظلم والخبث والشر والفساد. أما يوجد  في العالم الإسلامي خبث وشر وفساد؟ والله! إنهم ليزنون بنساء بعضهم، كيف  بمؤمن يحطم كرامة أخيه المؤمن ويزني بامرأته! أيقع هذا؟ لا تسأل، مؤمن يقتل  مؤمناً ليأخذ ماله! كيف يتم هذا؟ يستحيل مع الإيمان، لكن ما هو الإيمان؟  كيف ينمو الإيمان ويبقى في النفوس إذا لم نجتمع على نور الله ونغترف منه  يومياً لأبصارنا وقلوبنا وأسماعنا؟ ولولا الصلوات الخمس لانتهى وجودنا  بالمرة، وما بقي فينا خير.فاجمع بناتك وأولادك في بيتك، فليلة آية وأخرى  حديثاً، وتغنوا بالآية واشرحها، وبين لهم ما فيها، وأوصهم بتطبيقها وانظر  إلى بيتك كيف يكون؟ لا تسمع كلمة سوء، ولا بذاء، ولا عنف، ولا سخرية..  كأنهم ملائكة؛ لأنهم عرفوا، أما أن تفتح بيتك للعواهر في التلفاز يرقصن،  ويتعلم بناتك هذا، ويشاهد أولادك الذكور فينجذبون إلى الخنا والشر؛ فاعلم  أن بيتك قد يخبث وينتهي، والله! إنه لكما تسمعون، فطهروا بيوتكم أيها  المسلمون. فإن قلت: ما نستطيع؛ فما أنت برجل؟ اتفق مع امرأتك على التطهير. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس)                                                                                                   * *


                                ونعود إلى الآية الكريمة: يقول تعالى:  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ  بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  [البقرة:253] من هو روح القدس، روح الطهر؟ هذا جبريل،  أفضل الملائكة، هذا السفير بين الله وبين رسله، هذا الذي كان يتردد على  حجرات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يدخل الروضة والمسلمون مجتمعون  ويشاهدونه في صورة رجل كريم من الأنصار هو دحية بن خليفة الكلبي ، هذا  جبريل رفيق الرسول الحبيب إلى الملكوت الأعلى، كان مع عيسى لا يفارقه،  يؤيده، يبين له، دائماً إلى جنبه بفضل الله على عيسى:  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ  بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  [البقرة:253].وعيسى أظهر الله على يديه معجزات خارقة  للعادة، فميت على النعش جاءت أمه تبكي: يا روح الله! ولدي مات، وهي في كرب  وهم، فقال: قفوا. يا فلان ابن فلانة، قال: لبيك يا روح الله. قال: قم.  فوضعوا النعش ولف كفنه ومشى مع أمه.فقال الملاحدة والزائغون والعلمانيون:  هذه مؤامرة تمت بينه وبين هذه العجوز، ادعت أن ابنها مات وأنها غسلته  وكفنته ونادت الرجال فحملوه، وهو ما مات، وجاءت تقول: يا روح الله! يا روح  الله! ولدي، فناداه. وهذا لتعرفوا أن البشرية هي هي إلى الآن وإلى يوم  القيامة، والعقل البشري هو هو، والمكر والكيد هو هو، فردوا هذه الآية من  آيات الله، والله يقول: يحيي الموتى بإذن الله، أقول هذا حتى لا تثقوا في  آراء الناس وما يقولون إذا لاح نور الحق من كتاب الله وهدي الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وكان عيسى عليه السلام يبرئ الأكمه والأعمى والأبرص بإذن الله.                                                                       

** كيد اليهود لعيسى عليه السلام ليقتلوه                                                                                                   * *

                                فماذا فعل به بنو إسرائيل؟ حفروا له في بيته ليقتلوه، ودخل  الشرطي عليه فألقى الله على الشرطي شبه عيسى، وهذه آية أخرى، وعيسى رفع من  الروزنة، ولما أبطأ الشرطي هاجموا البيت ودخلوا بالقوة، فألقوا القبض على  شرطيهم فقالوا: هذا عيسى وصلبوه، وقالوا: تعالوا لتشاهدوا هذا الساحر  الدجال أرحناكم منه، والله يقول:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ  وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157] والقرآن يكذب هذا، والنصارى مصرون  على أن اليهود قتلوا روح الله عيسى وصلبوه، ومن شدة ذلك يعلقون الصليب في  أعناقهم ويبيعونه بأثمان غالية حباً في عيسى المصلوب.يا عميان، يا جهال، يا  ضلال! إذا كان عيسى ابن الله فكيف يصلب؟ إذاً: الله عاجز. إذا كان عيسى هو  الله فكيف يقتل؟ أرأيتم العمى؟! وتمضي القرون والقرآن يقول:  وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157] ثم منذ  حوالي عشرين سنة أعلن بولس الثامن بأن اليهود برآء من دم السيد المسيح،  والقرآن من ألف وأربعمائة سنة يصرح، وأنت الآن تقول هذا؛ لأنهم خدعوك أو  غشوك أو ملئوا الجيوب بالمال، فتقول: اليهود برآء من دم السيد المسيح، وما  قتلوه؟! وهذه فضيحة من شر الفضائح، كيف تعيش أمتكم قروناً على هذا المعتقد  والآن تنفيه أنت؟ بأية حجة؟ ولكن من هبط هبط، فمن يرفعه؟ وما زالوا يعلقون  الصليب ويبيعونه، فنقول: كيف يقتل ابن الله؟ أعوذ بالله!  قُلْ هُوَ  اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ   *  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ   *  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ   *   وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1-4]، خالق الكون كله، فهل  يحتاج إلى ولد؟ أن يذهب بعقول المجانين؟ الذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون هل  يحتاج إلى ولد؟ والولد يحتاج فيه إلى زوجة؟ والجن قالوا:  مَا اتَّخَذَ  صَاحِبَةً وَلا وَلَدًا  [الجن:3].                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات …) * * 
                                قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  [البقرة:253] أي: من بعد تلك الرسل  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:253] حجج، براهين سواطع، أنوار في كتب  الله وحكم على ألسنة رسله،  وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا  [البقرة:253] فتقاتلوا،  لا توجد حرب إلا بخلاف، لا توجد فتنة إلا بالاختلاف، هذه خذوها قاعدة: ما  يطلق الرجل امرأته إلا إذا اختلفا، ما يغلق فلان دكانه مع شريكه إلا إذا  اختلفا، ما تكون الحرب إلا بسبب الاختلاف، بهذه الآية:  وَلَكِنِ  اخْتَلَفُوا  [البقرة:253] فتقاتلوا  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا  [البقرة:253] ولكن لله  سنن تمضي في البشرية.   

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                                إليكم شرح هذه الآية من التفسير:قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآية الكريمة: بعد أن قص الله تبارك  وتعالى على رسوله قصة ملأ بني إسرائيل في طلبهم نبيهم شمويل بأن يعين لهم  ملكاً يقودهم إلى الجهاد، وكانت القصة تحمل في ثناياها أحداثاً من غير  الممكن أن يعلمها أمي مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بدون ما يتلقاها وحياً  يوحيه الله تعالى إليه، وختم القصة بتقرير نبوته ورسالته بقوله:  وَإِنَّكَ  لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [البقرة:252]؛ أخبر الله تعالى أن أولئك الرسل فضل  بعضهم على بعض، منهم من فضله بتكليمه كموسى عليه السلام، ومنهم من فضله  بالخلة ] ما الخلة؟ فوق الحب، الحب حين يتخلل القلب يقال فيه: خلة، [  كإبراهيم عليه السلام، ومنهم من رفعه إليه وأدناه وناجاه وهو محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ومنهم من آتاه الملك والحكمة وعلمه صنعة الدروع كداود عليه  السلام، ومنهم من آتاه الملك والحكمة، وسخر له الجن، وعلمه منطق الطير  كسليمان عليه السلام ]، سليمان كان إذا تكلم العصفور يعرفه، قال:   عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ [النمل:16]، وإن صاح الديك عرف ما أراد،  سبحان الله! قد تقول: كيف هذا؟ فقل لي: وكيف تنطق أنت وتتكلم؟ فالله  المعلم، وعندنا عبرة: فإنه يؤثر أن الصرد الطائر المعروف الذي يوجد في بعض  البلدان ويغيب في بعض الفصول لما صاح قال سليمان: أتدرون ما يقول هذا؟  قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: يقول: لدوا للموت، وابنوا للخراب. وهذا  الكلام -والله- حق وصدق. يا بني الناس! لدوا للموت، فلو ما ولدنا بنين أو  بنات فمن يموت؟ فنحن نلد لأجل الموت، وابنوا للخراب، إذاً: ارتفعوا  بمستوياتكم عن هذه المستويات الهابطة، أنتم تلدون فقط للموت وتبنون للخراب،  فلا يشغلكم طلب الولد والزوجة عن عبادة الله وحبه ورضاه، لا تلهكم دنياكم  عن ذكر الله وعبادة الله، إنكم تبنون للخراب فقط، ما هو للخلود والبقاء.  فسليمان قال تعالى عنه:  عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ  *  وَحُشِرَ  لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ وَالطَّيْرِ   [النمل:16-17].وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (21) 
الحلقة (28)
ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )




تفسير سورة البقرة   (118) 


                         إن من حكمة الله عز وجل أن هدى من شاء من عباده للإيمان بالرسل، وكتب  الضلالة على من لم يقبل ما جاءت به رسل الله، فنتج عن ذلك أن اقتتل الناس  مؤمنهم مع كافرهم، ولو شاء الله ما فعلوه ولكن ليقضى أمر الله عز وجل  وتتحقق حكمته في خلقه، فينزل أهل الإيمان المنازل التي يستحقونها، من  القبول والرضوان، وسكنى الجنان، وينزل أهل الجحود والكفران دركات الجحيم  والنيران.                     

فضل الجلوس في حلق الذكر في المساجد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن الكريم، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ).ومن أراد أن ينظر إلى السكينة فها هي أمامه، لا فوضى ولا ضوضاء ولا صخب  ولا صياح، ولا أكل ولا شرب، ومن أراد أن ينظر إلى الرحمة وقد غشيتنا فها هي  ظاهرة ظهوراً كاملاً، لا أذى ولا ضرر ولا بلاء ولا تعب ولا شقاء، هذه هي  الرحمة.ومن أراد أن ينظر إلى الملائكة فهو قاصر لا قدرة له على رؤيتهم،  لكنهم يحفون بهذه الحلقة، وأما ذكر الله تعالى لنا في الملكوت الأعلى فهو  الجائزة التي لا تعادلها أخرى، من نحن وما نحن حتى يذكرنا رب السماوات  والأرض وما بينهما في ملائكته المقربين؟ هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله  ذو الفضل العظيم.وحرم إخوان لنا بالملايين لا يجلسون هذه الجلسة، ولا  يجتمعون على كتاب الله وهدي رسوله، فجهلوا ثم زاغوا وانحرفوا، ولا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله، فما المانع أن نفرغ من أعمالنا الدنيوية وما عندنا أعمال  دنيوية، فالتاجر، والصانع، والفلاح، وكناس الشارع.. الكل يعملون لأجل الله،  المسلمون بحق موقوفون على الله، حياتهم كلها وقف على الله، لو سألته وهو  يبيع ويشتري ولا يغش ولا يكذب ولا يخدع ولا يضر: لم تفعل؟ فسيقول: من أجل  أن نعبد الله عز وجل، أوفر طعامي وشرابي مع أسرتي حتى تستمر حياتنا بعبادة  الله عز وجل وطاعته، تمر بالبناء يبني: لم تبني؟ يقول: أبني هذا البيت من  أجل أن أستر فيه نفسي وأسرتي عن أعين الناس، أو من أجل أن نقيهم الحر  والبرد؛ لأننا عبيد الله، خلقنا لعبادته فأمرنا بالمحافظة على أبداننا  لنعبد ربنا.لو وجدته يأكل: لم تأكل يا عبد الله؟ فسيقول: من أجل الله، تأكل  من أجل الله؟ أي نعم، إذا لم آكل فلن أستطيع أن أسبح ولا أن أذكر فضلاً عن  أن أصلي أو أجاهد وأرابط.ولا ننس كلمة أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه،  قال: إنني أحتسب نومتي وقومتي على الله. إن نمت نمت لله، وإن قمت قمت لله،  والحساب جار بيني وبين ربي.                                                                  

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 المفاضلة بين الأنبياء وأدب المؤمنين فيها                                                                                                    

                                معاشر المستمعين! ما أتممنا دراسة الآيتين السابقتين، وهما  قوله تعالى:  تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  آمَنَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ  لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ  [البقرة:253-254].الآية الكريمة الأولى درسناها، فلنذكر  منها أن الله عز وجل فاضل بين رسله، وله ذلك ولا اعتراض عليه، ونحن أدبنا  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم فنهانا عن أن نفاضل بين الأنبياء والمرسلين، ما  ينبغي أن نقول: عيسى أفضل من موسى، ولا موسى أفضل من هارون، ولا داود أفضل  من سليمان، ليس الشأن شأننا، وحتى هو صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا تفضلوني  على يونس بن متى) لعلمهم من طريق كتاب الله أن يونس ما صبر، وما أطاق.                                                                      

 فضل نبينا بالشفاعة الكبرى يوم القيامة                                                                                                    


                                وفي عرصات القيامة تأتي من البشرية جماعات إلى آدم أبي  البشر عليه السلام، فيقولون له: يا آدم! أنت خلقك الله بيديه، ونفخ فيك من  روحه، وأسجد لك ملائكته -وهذه فضائل- فاشفع لنا عند ربك أن يقضي بيننا، طال  وقوفنا. فيعتذر بهذه الكلمات التي رددها الأربعة، قال: إن ربي قد غضب  اليوم غضباً لم يغضب مثله قبله ولن يغضب بعده مثله، فعليكم بنوح، ائتوا  نوحاً واطلبوا منه أن يشفع لكم. وهل يشفع لهم في دخول الجنة أو النار؟ لا،  يشفع أن يحكم الله بينهم، فالسعداء يسعدون، والأشقياء يشقون، أما أن يبقوا  وقوفاً هكذا حفاة عراة والشمس تدنو من رءوسهم والعرق يلجم بعضهم ويصل إلى  سرة البعض وأقدام البعض فإلى متى؟ يريدون فصل القضاء بما لهم وما عليهم،  فيعتذر نوح ويقول: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضباً لم يغضب مثله قبله ولن يغضب  بعده مثله، ويذكر خطيئة من خطاياه كما ذكر آدم، فآدم سبق له أن أخطأ مرة في  الملكوت الأعلى، أكل من الشجرة، فذكر هذه الخطيئة وقال: ما أستطيع، اذهبوا  إلى نوح، ونوح مكث تسعمائة وخمسين عاماً وهو يدعو إلى الله، وعاش بعد  الطوفان كذا سنة، وقبل البعثة عاش أربعين سنة، فاعتذر بخطيئة واحدة في نظره  وما هي بخطيئة، وهي أنه قال:  رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا  [نوح:26]، وعلل أيضاً:  إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ  يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا  [نوح:27]  بما جرب، فأجيال يوصي بعضهم بعضاً: إياكم وهذا الرجل، فإنه يفسد عليكم  عقائدكم ودينكم! ومع هذا اعتبرها زلة، قال: كيف أواجه ربي وأنا قد أخطأت؟  عليكم بإبراهيم، فيأتون إبراهيم الخليل فيعتذر ويقول ما قاله من قبله: إن  ربي قد غضب اليوم غضباً لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله، ويذكر ثلاث  كذبات، وكثيراً ما نقول: إنها أفضل من صدقنا نحن، يقول: ما أستطيع أن أكلم  ربي وأنا قد كذبت ثلاث كذبات، وكذبها من أجل الله: الأولى: قال لسارة في  الديار المصرية: إنه ليس على الأرض من يعبد الله إلا أنا وأنتِ، فأنتِ أختي  وأنا أخوكِ، فإذا سألكِ الطاغية عني فقولي: أخي ولا تقولي: زوجي، عد هذه  كذبة. الثانية: لما كان احتفال قومه بعيد في الربيع مروا به خارجين يحملون  البقلاوة والحلويات، فقالوا: هيا إبراهيم! فنظر نظرة في النجوم يوهمهم؛  لأنهم يعبدون الكواكب، وقال:  إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ  [الصافات:89] ما أستطيع أن  أخرج، أنا مريض، فذهبوا وتركوه وحده، ومن ثَمَّ أتيحت له الفرصة للانتقام  من الأصنام فكسرها،  فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذًا إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ   [الأنبياء:58]، قال تعالى:  قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا  إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   * قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ  يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ  النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ   *  قَالُوا أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا  بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا   [الأنبياء:59-63] فأوهمهم بيده واعتبر هذه كذبة، وهي الثالثة. هذه  الكذبات الثلاثة ما استطاع أن يواجه بها الله ويطلب منه هذا الطلب، فقال:  عليكم بموسى كليم الله، كلمه كفاحاً في جبل الطور، فأتوا موسى فاعتذر وذكر  خطيئة، ما هذه الخطيئة؟ وكزة وكز بها قبطياً فقتله، وما أراد قتله، كان  القبطي يتقاتل مع الإسرائيلي، فاشتكى وصرخ الإسرائيلي، فوجد القبطي ضاغطاً  على ذاك الإسرائيلي فوكزه في صدره فمات، واستغفر موسى وتاب كما هو مبين في  سورة القصص:  رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ  [القصص:16] فهذه ما استطاع معها أن  يواجه الله ويطلب منه. معاشر المستمعين! كم خطايانا؟ دعنا من الخطايا، كم  كذبة كذبنا يا أصحاب الستين عاماً والسبعين عاماً؟ قد تكون بالآلاف، لم؟ ما  عرفنا الله، لو عرفناه لخفناه ورهبناه وأحببناه فلم نخرج عن طاعته أبداً،  هذا هو التعليل السليم والحقيقي، أهل معرفة الله لا يخرجون عن طاعته ولا  يفسقون عن أمره، لأنهم يعيشون معه، كيف تزني وأنت مع الله؟ أما تستحي؟ كيف  تكذب والله معك يسمع كلامك؟ لن تقدر، تحاول أن تفتح عينيك في امرأة فتستحي  منه وهو ينظر إليك، ولكن الذين ما عرفوا وقعوا في هذه الذنوب  والمصائب.إذاً: قال: عليكم بعيسى ابن مريم، فيأتون عيسى، ولم يذكر عيسى  خطيئة قط، لم يذنب ذنباً قط؛ لأن روح القدس معه لا يفارقه، ولكن يقول:  عليكم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، هو أهل لها، فيأتون أبا القاسم صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيقول: أنا لها، أنا لها؛ لعلمه السابق بهذا، إذ جاء من سورة  الإسراء قول الله تعالى:  وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً  لَكَ عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79]  يحمده عليه أهل الموقف أجمعون، لأنه فرج كربهم، فقد طال قيامهم ووقوفهم  فجاء من سأل الله واستجاب له، ومع هذا لا يتعنتر فيقول: رب وعدتني فأعطني.  بل قال: ( فآتي فأخر ساجداً تحت العرش ويلهمني ربي محامد -أي: ألفاظ حمد-  فأحمده بها، ولا أزال أحمده حتى يقول: يا محمد! ارفع رأسك وسل تعط واشفع  تشفع ). فاز بها أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد بذل ما لم نبذله نحن  بملايين، ثلاث وعشرون سنة وهو في حرب دائرة، لا تسأل عن طعامه وشرابه، فاز  بأخلاق لم تحلم بها الدنيا وآداب ما سمى إليها آدمي قط، وفضل الله يؤتيه من  يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.                                                                      

 تفضيل نبينا وموسى عليهما السلام بتكليم الله تعالى لهما                                                                                                    
*
*
                                  تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:253] كموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام،  ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه في الملكوت  الأعلى. والصواب ألا نقول: كلم محمد ربه، بل نقول: أين كلم الله محمداً؟  وإلا فنحن كلنا نكلم الله ونحن ساجدون، فموسى كلمه ربه في جبل الطور من أرض  سيناء، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمه ربه تحت العرش في الملكوت الأعلى،  وفرض عليه الصلوات الخمس. وهناك آية تدل على أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  عرج به وتكلم مع الله:  وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى  [النجم:1]، هذا قسم:   وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى   *  مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى   [النجم:1-2] من صاحبهم؟ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ  الْهَوَى   *  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى   *  عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ  الْقُوَى  [النجم:4-5] جبريل،  ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى   *  وَهُوَ  بِالأُفُقِ الأَعْلَى   *  ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   *  فَكَانَ قَابَ  قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى   *  فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى   *   مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى   *  أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى   *   وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى  [النجم:6-13] أين؟  عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ  الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ يَغْشَى  السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ  رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى  [النجم:13-18]، شاهد جبريل في  الأرض وشاهده في الجنة عند سدرة المنتهى صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال تعالى:   وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ  [البقرة:253] سامية عالية بحسب ما قاموا به  وبذلوه، ولكن فضل الله عظيم، المهم أن تؤمن موقناً أن الله فضل بعض الرسل  والأنبياء على بعض كما فضلنا نحن بعضنا على بعض في الطول والقصر، والفهم  والذكاء والعلم، والفقر والغنى، والصحة والمرض، يفعل ما يشاء، لكن هذا  التفضيل في رفع الدرجات وعلو المقامات.                                                                      

 عظيم قدرة الله تعالى في خلق عيسى من غير أب                                                                                                    

                                 وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ   [البقرة:253] عيسى ابن مريم ليس له أب، وهنا حكاية تذكر عن الهابطين  يقولون: إذا وضع الإنسان في قبره فالملكان يسألانه فيقول: أنا عبد الله بن  فلانة! لم ما يقول: أنا عبد الله بن فلان؟ قالوا: لأن الأب مشكوك فيه،  والأم رسمية ما فيها خطأ، واستشهدوا بآية الإسراء:  يَوْمَ نَدْعُوا كُلَّ  أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ  [الإسراء:71] قالوا: بأمهاتهم، فينادي الله: يا  فلان ابن فلانة! لأن الأب مشكوك فيه! وكل هذه ضلالات. فعيسى هو ابن مريم  لأنه لم يكن ابن رجل وطئ أمه فأنجبته، عيسى كان بكلمة التكوين، كما كان  آدم، فآدم من ولده؟ ما اسم أمه؟ من أبوه؟ لا أب ولا أم، كيف كان؟ بكلمة  (كن) فكان، فلهذا فالبشر أربعة أصناف: الصنف الأول: من لا أب له ولا أم،  وهو آدم، وصنف آخر: من له أب ولا أم له، وهو حواء، والصنف الثالث: من له أم  ولا أب له، وهو عيسى عليه السلام، فعيسى عليه السلام بعث الله جبريل إلى  أمه كما في كتاب الله:  وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ  مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا   *  فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ  حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا  سَوِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ  تَقِيًّا  [مريم:16-18] إن كنت تقياً تخاف الله فابتعد عني، أما إذا كنت  فاجراً فما ينفع معنا هذا.  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ  لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ  يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا   *  قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ  رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً  مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا   *  فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ   [مريم:19-22] نفخ في كمها فسرت النفخة في بطنها فكان عيسى بكلمة التكوين:   إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ  ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل عمران:59].وأعظم آية:  فَحَمَلَتْهُ  فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا   *  فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى  جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ  نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا   *  فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ  جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا   *  وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ  النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا   *  فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي  وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي  إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ  إِنسِيًّا  [مريم:22-26] لا أكلم أحداً، اتركوني، إني نذرت للرحمن ألا أكلم  إنسياً،  إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا  [مريم:26] يعني: امتناعاً  من الكلام.  فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا   *  فَأَتَتْ بِهِ  قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا    *  يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ  أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا   *  فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ  [مريم:26-29] أن: كلموه.   قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا  [مريم:29]  فنطق:  قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  [مريم:30] ما هو بإله ولا ابن الله،  أول كلمة قالها: إني عبد الله، ومع هذا قالوا: هو ابن الله، وذلك هو الجهل  والعمى كما نعرفه بيننا.  قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ  وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ  ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا  بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا   * وَالسَّلامُ  عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا   *   ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  [مريم:30-34].                                                                      


 بعض بينات عيسى عليه السلام                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ  [البقرة:253] وهي المعجزات، منها: أنه يحيي الموتى، كما في  تلك القصة التي أعلمناكم لتعرفوا أذواق البشر وأحوالهم؛ فقد مات أحد  الأبناء وغسل وكفن وحمله الناس إلى المقبرة، وإذا بالعجوز أمه تبكي، فمر  عيسى فقالت: يا روح الله! ولدي مات، ادع الله أن يحييه لي، فدعا الله وقال:  يا فلان! قال: لبيك يا روح الله. قال: قم. فلف كفنه وعاد مع أمه، فقال  المغرضون والهابطون: هذه مؤامرة، هذا اتفاق تم مع عيسى ومع هذه العجوز؛  ليظهر أنه نبي ورسول ويدعوكم إلى طاعته وخدمته.والآن يحدث مثل هذا وأسوأ من  هذا، فالعقول البشرية هي هي، والشياطين ما تبدلوا ولا تغيروا، يوحون  ويلقون بالمعاني ويزخرفون الكلام في أذهان وقلوب وإخوانهم، وحسبنا قول الله  تعالى له:  إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ  نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ  مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ  طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ  تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي  [المائدة:110]، فكل هذه آيات.                                                                      

 كيد اليهود لعيسى عليه السلام وتحريفهم النصرانية بعده                                                                                                    

                                ومع الأسف قال اليهود: هو ابن زنا، وعزموا على قتله وصلبه  وفعلوا ما فعلوا، والذين اتبعوا عيسى بعد سبعين سنة حولهم اليهود إلى  وثنيين مشركين، ما انتفع اليهود بعيسى ولا سمحوا للآخرين أن ينتفعوا به،  فهذا بولس شيطان اليهود دخل على أحد الملوك الذين تنصروا ودخلوا في دين  عيسى واستطاع أن يقلب الصفحة وحولهم إلى وثنيين، والإنجيل حوله إلى خمسة  وثلاثين إنجيلاً، كيف بكتاب الله يصبح خمسة وثلاثين كتاباً؟ ولما انكشفت  عورتهم وفضحوهم اجتمعوا وقاموا وقعدوا وجمعوها وحولوها إلى خمسة أناجيل،  أما تستحون! كتاب الله يصبح خمسة كتب؟ وإنجيل من الخمسة فيه التوحيد، فهو  ككتب الوهابيين، هذا الكتاب ما يقرأ لأنه كتاب وهابي في التوحيد إلى  الآن.إذاً:  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  [البقرة:253] نصرناه على اليهود بروح  القدس جبريل عليه السلام، وقد عرفتم حادثة محاصرة منزله بالشرطة اليهودية،  ودخل رئيس الشرطة عليه فألقى الله الشبه عليه ورفع عيسى من الروزنة من  السقف، فدخلوا فوجدوا رئيس الشرطة فقالوا: هذا هو، فاحتضنوه والحديد في  يديه ونقلوه إلى الساحة الكبرى ليصلب وصلبوه، فلهذا نعرف أن اليهود ما  قتلوا عيسى، لكن بالنسبة إلى القضاء قتلوه؛ لأنهم قتلوا من تشبه به،  فالجريمة فعلوها بالفعل، لكن المحنة هي: كيف يقتلون نبي الله ورسوله وهو  منهم وأمه إسرائيلية؟ لأي شيء؟ لأنه اعترض عليهم في الربا والزنا والغش  والكعب العالي والهبوط المادي، ما أطاقوا الاعتراض، هذا هو السبب، جاء ضد  شهواتهم وأطماعهم، وأمرهم بالعفو والإحسان فما أطاقوا، فكادوا له والعياذ  بالله، فأيده الله بروح القدس جبريل عليه السلام حتى رفعه إليه.                                                                      

 الواجب على النصارى في معرفة حقيقة الدين                                                                                                    

                                وكان المفروض على النصارى أنهم يأتون إلينا ويتعرفون إلى  إلههم الذي يعبدونه، هذا كتاب الله، ما إن قرأ جعفر بن أبي طالب سورة مريم  على أصحمة النجاشي وسمعها حتى قال: والله! ما زاد ولا نقص مثل هذه، وأسلم  النجاشي . فهم محرومون، نقول لهم: تعالوا لتعرفوا عن دينكم وعن نبيكم وعن  دعوتكم، فيخافون على المراكز والمناصب والأموال ويخافون من الغسل والصلاة  والصدقات. وعندنا أيضاً من المسلمين جهال ضلال كاليهود والنصارى، ما يريدون  أن يسألوا ولا يتعلموا، فلا إله إلا الله! المؤمن بمجرد أن يشك أو يعرف أو  يبلغه أن هذا باطل يذهب إلى الشرق والغرب يسأل أهل العلم، يقول: لعلي أنا  هالك وأنا لا أدري، لا أنه يسمع من يقول: هذا كفر، هذا باطل، هذا حرام  ويغني هو ويسكت، ما هذا؟ أهذا مؤمن؟ المؤمن بمجرد أن يشعر بخطئه لو استطاع  أن يمشي إلى أقصى الأرض ليسأل أهل العلم عن هذا الخطأ فإنه يمشي، ما يسمع  كلمة (كافر) ويقول: لا بأس، كيف هذا؟ هذا حال النصارى واليهود.                                                                      

 الخلاف بين اليهود والنصارى                                                                                                    

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ   [البقرة:253] اقتتل اليهود والنصارى بعد نزول عيسى وآيات القرآن والإنجيل.  وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  [البقرة:253] يبتلي  عباده ويمتحنهم لينزلهم منازل يستحقونها، فمن آمن وعمل صالحاً رفعه إليه،  ومن كفر وعمل سوءاً أبعده وأهبطه في الحياة السفلى.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم  من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                

 موقف المؤمن من نداء الله تعالى أهل الإيمان                                                                                                    

                                انتهينا في الدرس السابق إلى هذه الآية:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:254] لبيك اللهم لبيك. هل ناداكم معشر المؤمنين  أم لا؟ ما يشعر المؤمنون أبداً حين يسمعون: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) أنهم  مؤمنون. قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: إذا سمعت الله تعالى يقول:  (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) فأرعها سمعك. فأنت منادى أم لا؟ كيف يناديك مالكك،  سيدك، أميرك، أستاذك وما تلتفت؟ أنت ميت إذاً، فهم أماتونا، والله! ما هناك  من يسمع من الملايين من المسلمين، يسمع القارئ يقرأ: (يا أيها الذين  آمنوا) فما يقول: أنا مؤمن يقول الله لي.يقول ابن مسعود : إذا سمعت الله  تعالى يقول: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) فأرعها سمعك؛ فإنه خير يأمرك بفعله، أو  شر يحذرك منه. وقد تتبعنا -والحمد لله- نداءات الرحمن للمؤمنين والمؤمنات  فوجدناها تسعين نداء، ينادينا إما ليأمرنا بما يسعدنا في الدنيا والآخرة،  وينجينا من البلاء والشقاء في الحياتين، أو ينادينا لينهانا عما يفسدنا  ويضعفنا ويشقينا ويردينا في الدنيا والآخرة، أو ينهانا ليبشرنا ليزداد  إيماننا وأعمالنا الصالحة وسمو أرواحنا، أو ينادينا ليحذرنا من خطر يداهمنا  يفسد علينا حياتنا، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا ما به نكمل ونسعد، ما نادانا لغير  هذا قط.والشاهد عندنا: أنه إذا سمعت من يقرأ في الإذاعة أو في الشريط: (يا  أيها الذين آمنوا) فقف، اسمع ما يقول الله، فإن كنت فاعلاً فاحمد الله،  وإذا كنت تاركاً لما نهى فاحمد الله، وإذا كنت غير عامل فاستغفر الله واعزم  على أن تفعل أو تترك، وإلا فلم ينادينا بهذه النداءات؟ لأننا أولياؤه  والمؤمنون به وبرسوله وبكتابه، لأننا أحياء.                                                                      

 الحث على المسارعة في الإنفاق                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا  مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:254] فرض الله الزكاة وفرض الصدقات، منها ما  هو واجب، منها ما هو مستحب ومندوب، وحرم البخل، وحرم الإمساك، وهذا من  مبادئ المجتمع الطاهر، الجهاد لا يقوم إلا بالمال، والرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ما عنده ميزانية ولا عنده مال، والجهاد قائم؛ فأنفقوا، وتقدم السياق:   مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا  [البقرة:245] هذا  اكتتاب رباني فتحه لعباده المؤمنين:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ  قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ  [البقرة:245] الدرهم بسبعمائة، وبألف.   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   [البقرة:254] سبحان الله! ما قال: أنفقوا ما رزقناكم ولا تبقوا شيئاً، ردوا  علينا ما أعطيناكم، بل قال: من بعض ما أعطيناكم. وهو ماله، فطلب منا أن  نعطي منه لصالحنا من أجل الجهاد وحمل راية الحق والدعوة، من أجل سد جوع  الفقير وكسوة عورته، لا من أجله هو تعالى. أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   [البقرة:254] عجلوا  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ  [البقرة:254] ويا  له من يوم  لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [البقرة:254]. استعجلنا: عجلوا بالإنفاق مما رزقناكم،  فصاحب العلم يجب أن ينفق من علمه بتعليم غيره أو إرشاد سواه، أو بيان الحق  له، والذي رزقه الله جاهاً ينبغي أن ينفق من هذا الجاه بأن يرفع حاجات  الضعفة والمساكين حيث تسد خلتهم أو تقضى حوائجهم، والذي أعطي قوة بدنية يجب  أن ينفق منها ولو أن يكنس شوارع المدينة، أرأيتم بطلاً يكنس؟ وإذا ما كان  هناك بلدية فمن يكنس؟ المؤمنون، ففارغ الشغل ما عنده عمل يكنس أزقة  المدينة، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة، أعلاها لا  إله إلا الله، وأدناها إماطة الأذى من الطريق )، المؤمن كلما شاهد حجرة،  روثة، شيئاً في الطريق شمر عن ساعديه ونظف.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (22) 
الحلقة (29)
ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )




تفسير سورة البقرة   (119) 

آية الكرسي هي أعظم آية في كتاب الله، وهي تعدل ربع القرآن، وقد ذكر الله  عز وجل فيها كرسيه فسميت به، وكرسي الرحمن من دلائل عظمته سبحانه وتعالى،  فقد ثبت أن هذا الكرسي قائم على العرش، ورغم أن الكرسي بالنسبة للعرش كحلقة  ملقاة في فلاة، إلا أنه لو جيء بالسماوات والأرض لضاقت بهذا الكرسي.  

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما  رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن العظيم،  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، فالحمد لله أن جعلنا منهم، فاحشرنا يا ربنا في زمرتهم  وارض عنا كما رضيت عنهم، يا ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.معنا آيتان:  الأولى: قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا  خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [البقرة:254].والآية الثانية: آية الكرسي:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ  إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا  يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ  الْعَظِيمُ  [البقرة:255].                                 

 سبب نداء المؤمنين بعنوان الإيمان                                                                                                    

                                في الآية الأولى يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا  [البقرة:254] لبيك اللهم لبيك، الحمد لله أن نادانا ربنا، أتدرون  كيف تأهلنا حتى أصبحنا ينادينا الجبار عز وجل؟ هل لأننا بنو هاشم؟ بنو  تميم؟ أتراك؟ كيف تأهلنا حتى أصبحنا ينادينا ربنا؟ تأهلنا لذلك بالإيمان به  وبكتابه ورسوله ولقائه، لأن المؤمن بحق حي يسمع النداء ويجيب، والكافر ميت  لا يسمع نداءً ولا يجيب، إن أمر أن يفعل ما فعل، وإن نهي ألا يفعل ما  انتهى؛ لأنه في عداد الموتى، هل فيكم من يرد علي هذه النظرية؟  إِنَّكَ لا  تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا  مُدْبِرِينَ  [النمل:80].الروح هي الإيمان، إن وجدت الروح في الجسم كان  حياً، الأذن تسمع، العين تبصر، اللسان ينطق، اليد تأخذ وتعطي، الرجل تمشي  وتسعى، وإن خرجت الروح فلا العين تبصر ولا الأذن تسمع، أليس كذلك؟ والبرهان  أن أهل الذمة من أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى وما قيس عليهم من المجوس  يعيشون تحت رايتنا وفي ظل دولتنا الإسلامية ونحن نصلي وهم لا يصلون، ونحن  نزكي وهم لا يزكون، ونحن نصوم وهم لا يصومون، ونحن نرابط وهم لا يرابطون،  ونحن نجاهد وهم لا يجاهدون، ولا نأمرهم أبداً وإن كنا حاكمين لهم قادرين  على الأمر والنهي، لم ما أمرنا الله بأمرهم ونهيهم؟ لأنهم أموات، فانفخ  الروح فيه، فإذا حيي وقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله  فحينئذ كلفه فإنه قادر على أن ينهض بكل تكليف.                                                                      

 عدد نداءت الإيمان في القرآن ومقاصدها                                                                                                    

                                وكم نادانا ربنا في كتابه بعنوان الإيمان؟ تسعين مرة، فهل  أمرنا الله تعالى فيها بمنكر؟ بقطيعة رحم؟ بظلم؟ بشر؟ بفساد؟ بخبث؟ الجواب:  والله! لا، أمرنا بفعل ما من شأنه أن يزكي نفوسنا ويطهر أرواحنا لتصبح  أهلاً لأن تنزل الملكوت الأعلى، ونهانا عن أشياء من شأنها تخبيث نفوسنا  وتدسيتها وتلويثها، فتقعد عن العروج إلى السماء وتنزل إلى الدركات السفلى  في عالم الشقاء، بشرنا بما يزيد في طاقاتنا وقدراتنا على فعل الصالحات وترك  المحرمات، أنذرنا في بعض النداءات عواقب سوء مدمرة، وأمرنا في نداءات أخرى  بأن نتعلم العلم، بأن نعلم بأن العلم نور، فالجهال هم الذين يقعون في  أودية الخبث والشر والفساد؛ لأنهم ما يبصرون، يمشون في الظلام، أما  العالمون أصحاب النور فهل رأيتم مبصراً ذا بصيرة يمشي ثم يغمس نفسه في بركة  فيها الخرء والعذرة والبول والغائط؟ والذي لا يبصر يقع فيها، فالعلم نور،  واقرءوا:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا   [التغابن:8] أي نور أنزله الله؟ القرآن الكريم، واقرءوا:  وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   [الشورى:52].                                                                     


 أهمية الاجتماع على مدارسة الكتاب والسنة                                                                                                    

                                يا شيخ! لم ملايين المسلمين ما تعلموا ولا اهتدوا ولا  استقاموا ولا طابوا ولا طهروا؟ الجواب: والله! ما اجتمعوا على تلاوة كتاب  الله ودراسته، ولو أن أهل القرية في قريتهم، أهل الحي في حيهم إذا مالت  الشمس إلى الغروب تركوا العمل وحملوا نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى بيوت ربهم يجلسون  كما نحن الآن جالسون، فليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً من الكتاب والحكمة طول  الحياة فهل سيبقى بينهم جاهل أو جاهلة؟ والله! ما يبقى؛ لأن الله أعلمنا  أنه يهدي بهذا الكتاب، وإذا انتفى الجهل فما الذي يحل محله؟ العلم. هل  رأيتم أعلم رجل في بلادكم يزني؟ يلوط؟ يشتغل في بنك ربوي؟ يسب المسلمين  ويشتمهم؟ يختلس أموالهم؟ لم؟ لأنه أصبح ذا نور، فكل الذي تشكوه البشرية  جمعاء من الظلم والشر والفساد والخبث مرده إلى جهلها، ما عرفت ربها، فما  أحبته ولا خافته، وإذا لم يحب العبد ربه ولم يخفه فهل سيستقيم؟ ترميه شهوته  حتى يفجر بأمه. فمن منعنا أن نجتمع على كتاب ربنا ونتدارسه بيننا؟ ما الذي  يصيبنا؟ قف وانظر إلى هذه الجلسة: هل ترى فيها ظلمة أو شراً أو فساداً؟  ألم تر السكون والرحمة كيف غشيتنا والملائكة تحوطنا، والله جل جلاله يذكرنا  بين أولئك المقربين.مضى على المسلمين أكثر من سبعمائة سنة وهم لا يجتمعون  إلا في المقاهي والملاهي والأباطيل والأضاحيك، تدخل بيوت الله فتجدها خاوية  خالية، تنتهي الصلاة فلا يبقى في المسجد أحد، إلى أين يفرون؟ حيث تريد  الشياطين، لا نكثر من البكاء، ولنعد إلى الآية الكريمة.                                                                      

 أهمية الإنفاق في الإسلام                                                                                                    

                                بم أمر الله عباده المؤمنين؟ بالإنفاق:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا  [البقرة:254] أخرجوا من جيبوكم وصناديقكم بعض  الذي رزقكم وأعطاكم ووهبكم، لم؟ لأن الزكاة قاعدة الإسلام، فلا إسلام بدون  زكاة، الذي يملك مالاً تجب فيه الزكاة بأن بلغ النصاب المحدد وحال عليه  الحول إن كان مما يحتاج إلى حول ولم يخرج زكاته فقد كفر والعياذ بالله،  وإذا قال: أنا مؤمن ولم يزك فيجب أن يقاتل حتى يخضع ويزكي، وإذا قال: لا  أؤمن بهذا؛ فإنه يقتل كافراً مرتداً والعياذ بالله.فمن هنا ما من مؤمن ولا  مؤمنة يعرف عن الله عز وجل أن الزكاة واجبة وجوباً عينياً على كل من يملك  نصاباً إلا وهم يخرجون زكاة أموالهم طيبة بها نفوسهم، والذين لا يزكون مرضى  وقلوبهم عفنة، ولا تعجب إذا ارتكبوا كبائر الذنوب والآثام والفواحش، إذ ما  هناك ما يزكي النفس ويطهرها حتى تشرق أنوارها ويميز بين الحق والباطل  والخير والشر. أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:254] هذه النفقة  العينية، ونفقة أخرى إذا أمر إمام المؤمنين بالإنفاق لإرسال السرايا وبعث  الجيوش، لإعداد العدة وإحضار السلاح والطعام، كل من في جيبه أو صندوقه مال  يجب أن ينفق، هل بلغكم أن نداءً أعلنه رسول الله القائد الأعظم صلى الله  عليه وسلم في غزوة من الغزوات في تلك الروضة، فخرج أبو بكر الصديق بكل  ماله، وخرج عمر رضي الله عنه بنصف ماله، أما عثمان فجهز جيشاً كاملاً.  والحمد لله؛ فإنه لما بدأ الجهاد في ديارنا الجزائرية لطرد فرنسا والكافرين  أصبحنا نجمع الأموال في هذا المسجد كل جمعة، حتى أبناء المدارس فرضنا  عليهم أن كل واحد يأتي بريال، في الابتدائية وغيرها، يومها خرجنا بنصف ما  عندنا، والله! لقد قسمته نصفين. فلو أن إمام المسلمين قال: هلم إلى الجهاد  وبدأ بالمال لما حل لواحد منا أن يكون لديه مال ولا يخرج منه بعضه، لأن  الله عز وجل قال:  مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:254] أي: من بعض الذي  رزقناكم، والمال مال الله، هو الواهب وهو المعطي، وطلب منا فقال: ردوا  علينا بعض الشيء، فهل نقول: لا؟ هذه وقاحة وأسوأ خلق، كيف أعطيك وفي جيبك  عطائي ثم أقول: رد علي كذا لأن فلاناً مريض إلى جنبك فتقول: لا؟ أهذه هي  الأخلاق البشرية؟ كيف يقول: لا؟  أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   [البقرة:254] وهذا الإنفاق يكون للجهاد في سبيل الله، ويكون لسد جوع  الجائعين، وستر عورة العراة، ومداواة مرضى المؤمنين، ولإقامة الحصون  والأسوار، وإعداد العدة للجهاد.                                                                      

 مقترح بإنشاء صندوق خيري في مسجد القرية والحي                                                                                                    

                                وأخيراً اسمعوا: لو أن أهل القرية الإسلامية في بلد إسلامي  -سواء كانوا عرباً أو عجماً- ينشئون صندوقاً في مسجدهم، وألاحظ بعض أهل  الغفلة انتقدونا في هذا الكلام وقالوا: هذه خيالات، ولا يضرنا ذلك، والله!  لولا علمي بأن هذا مما شرع الله بل وأوجب، وأنه لا خلاص من الفقر والذل  والهون والدون إلا به لما قلت هذا، فهل هو مستحيل أو صعب؟ إمام أهل القرية  يقول هذا وهو على المنبر يوم الجمعة، وأهل القرية كلهم حاضرون، يقول: من  الليلة لا يتخلفن رجل عن صلاة المغرب في هذا المسجد، وائتوا بنسائكم  الطاهرات من الحيض والنفاس وبأولادكم لنتلقى الكتاب والحكمة. فإن قالت  امرأة: أنا غير طاهرة، فكيف؟ قلنا: اجعلوا لها ستارة وراء الجدر وضعوا مكبر  صوت عندها لتسمع وتعي، فنحن مؤمنون، والمؤمن شعاره الصدق والوفاء. إذاً:  الليلة إن شاء الله نبتدئ دعوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، قد تقول: من أين  لنا هذا الكلام؟ أقول: أما قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2]،  وإبراهيم الخليل هو الذي دعا بهذه الدعوة واستجاب الله له منذ أربعة آلاف  سنة، أليس إبراهيم القائل وهو يبني البيت مع إسماعيل:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ  فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:129] هات يا إسماعيل الطين والحجارة، يتقاولان هذا  الكلام وهما يبنيان البيت، واستجاب الله فبعث في ذرية إسماعيل محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وكان يجلس لهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم ويطهرهم صلى  الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: فحين يحضرون يجلسون كجلوسنا هذا، فيبدءون باسم الله  بآية:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا  شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [البقرة:254] ويتغنون بها  كلهم بصوت منخفض واحد عشر مرات، عشرين، ثلاثين مرة، العجائز والنساء  والأطفال والرجال كلهم حفظ هذه الآية ورتلها، فهذا أمر عظيم، والله! لخير  من مليون دولار، وحين يحفظونها يأخذ يبين لهم مراد الله منها، ماذا طلب  منهم؟ أن تفهموا أو تعملوا أو تقولوا، فيفهمون، ومن الغد حضروا كلهم، فإن  دخلت القرية مع غروب الشمس لم تجد إلا من هو ذاهب إلى المسجد بأطفاله  ونسائه. وفي الليلة الثانية حديث، وهو قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد، إذا  اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر )، ويتغنون به ربع ساعة  أو عشرين دقيقة ليحفظوه، ويشرح ويبين ويفسر، فيقول: ما معنى (مثل  المؤمنين)؟ ما التواد؟ ما التراحم؟ ما التعاطف؟ ما معنى الجسد الواحد؟  فيفهمون، وفي الليلة الثالثة آية، وفي الرابعة حديث يحفظونه حفظاً عن ظهر  قلب ويفهمون معناه أكثر من فهمي أنا وأنتم، ويطبقون من الغد، فتلوح أنوار  العمل في بيوتهم وأزقتهم وشوارعهم، والله! ما تمضي سنة إلا وهم أولياء الله  لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، وحين يصبحون بهذه المثابة هل سيعجزون عن فتح  صندوق من حديد في المحراب؟ والواعظ أو المربي أو الكاتب أو الإمام والمؤذن  في لجنة المسجد، فيقول: معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! لقد فتح الله علينا هذا  الصندوق، فمن زاد على قوت يومه درهم واحد فليأت به يودعه في هذا الصندوق،  وباسم الله، واعلموا أنكم آمنون وسوف تعود أرباح هذا الصندوق عليكم، لا  تخافوا فإن الله صادق الوعد لا يخلف وعده، فيأخذون يضعون في ذلك الصندوق،  كل من يأتي بريال، بعشرة، يسجل اسمه ويأخذ ورقة، وفي ستة أشهر يمتلئ هذا  الصندوق، فإن كانوا في أرض زراعية أنشئوا مزرعة خارقة، تنتج ما شاء الله من  الزروع، أو ينشئون مصنعاً لصنع المسابح مثلاً أو النظارات، وينتظم ذلك  العمل ويباركه الله عز وجل، فما تمضي سنة وإلا وقد امتلأ ذاك  الصندوق.واللجنة الخاصة بالمسجد تعرف أهل الحي أو القرية، تعرف المريض  والأرملة واليتيم والعاجز والمحتاج وتزورهم في بيوتهم وخيامهم وتغدق عليهم  تلك الفضلات المالية، فيشعرون بالسعادة، هذا هو الإسلام، يقولون: هذا من  إخوانكم، فكيف تصبح قلوبهم؟ ما يبقى حسد ولا بغض ولا رياء ولا كذب ولا باطل  أبداً. فإن قالوا: أما يسرق هذا الصندوق؟ قلنا: في هذه القرية التي تفعل  هكذا أيوجد سارق؟ أمجانين أنتم؟ وإن فرضنا ذلك فهل هذا المسجد سيخلو ساعة  من ليل أو نهار؟ لن يخلو، فعزابنا من شبيبتنا يبيتون في المسجد ركعاً  وسجداً، فكيف يفرغ المسجد؟ فكيف -إذاً- يختلس هذا الصندوق أو يؤخذ؟ هذا  تصور خاطئ وليس بصحيح. أسألكم بالله: كيف تصبح تلك القرية أو ذلك الحي؟ لا  يوجد من يتأخر عن صلاة، ولا يوجد من يرتكب باطلاً أو منكراً، فيعم الطهر  والصفاء، والله! لو رفعوا أكفهم إلى الله وأقسموا عليه أن يفعل كذا لاستجاب  لهم.والسؤال: ما المانع أن نفعل هذا؟ أيام كنا تحت كرباج أو عصا الروس  فممكن ألا يأذنوا، لكن ليس كلنا سادتنا روسيا وحكمتنا البلشفة، العالم  الإسلامي أكثره كان مستعمرات مسيحية ما فيها هذا الكفر والإلحاد، فانتهى  الاستعمار وتحررنا واستقللنا وأصبح لنا نيف وأربعون دولة، فهل فعلت دولة  هذا؟ والله! لن ينتهي الفقر ولا الخلاف ولا الضعف ولا العجز ولا الفسق ولا  الفجور إلا على هذه الدعوة المحمدية، لو جاء عمر وقادنا فإن لم نطبق هذا  النظام الرباني فلن تطيب حياتنا.يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:254]، لو كان لنا هذا  الصندوق وأمتنا متحابة متعاونة لرأيت العجب، تفرح حين تنفق، لكن أين تنفق  الآن؟ أمة هابطة، تشرب الحشيش وتأكل المر والحلو، لا آداب ولا أخلاق ولا  كمالات ولا طاعة لله ولا رسوله.                                                                      


 انتفاء التدارك بالبيع والخلة والشفاعة يوم القيامة                                                                                                    

                                يقول تعالى:  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ   [البقرة:254] يوم عظيم، إنه يوم البعث من الأرض والحشر في ساحة القضاء  ليسعد الله أهل الإيمان وصالح الأعمال، أهل الأرواح الزكية والنفوس  الطاهرة، ويشقي ويردي ويخسر أهل القلوب المنتنة والأرواح الخبيثة الفاسدة  من جراء الإجرام والظلم والفسق والعصيان، والله ليتمن هذا بالحرف الواحد.  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ   [البقرة:254] أبداً، تبيع ماذا؟ عندك بقرة تبيعها؟ عندك دار تبيعها؟ هل  تبيع نفسك؟ أهناك من يشتريك؟ لا دينار ولا درهم، لا بيع ولا خلة، والخلة:  المودة والحب والصداقة، لا ينفع يومئذ ذلك. وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ  [البقرة:254]  هل هناك من يقول: يا رب! أدخل هذا الجنة؟ يا رب! عجل بحساب هذا؟ والله! ما  ينطق بها واحد، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يقولها، أما بلغنا أن الله في ذلك اليوم  يغضب غضباً لم يغضب قبله ولا بعده مثله، آدم ما استطاع أن يكلم الله،  فحوَّل البشرية إلى نوح، ونوح حولهم إلى إبراهيم، وإبراهيم إلى موسى، وموسى  إلى عيسى، وعيسى إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمطلوب فقط أن يقول: رب!  احكم بين عبادك، طال الموقف، فما استطاع كل منهم، واستجاب رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بالوعد الصادق الذي وعده الله، ومع هذا ما قال: يا رب! احكم  بين عبادك، قال: ( آتي فأخر ساجداً تحت العرش ويلهمني ربي محامد أحمده بها  ثم يقول لي: يا محمد! ارفع رأسك، وسل تعطه، واشفع تشفع ) وفي آية الكرسي:   مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ   [البقرة:255].إذاً: عجلوا بالإنفاق، آهٍ! لو كان هناك صندوق البر والإحسان  والطهر والصفاء والمودة والإخاء فإنا سنقسم غداءنا وعشاءنا قسمين.                                                                      

 ظلم الكفرة                                                                                                    

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [البقرة:254] الكافرون لنعم الله، أعطاهم الله الأموال ففسقوا بها وفجروا  وكادوا بها للمؤمنين وحاربوا بها الصالحين، أنفقوها في الحشيش والخمور  والباطل والشر والفساد، هؤلاء هم الظالمون، هؤلاء جاحدون للنعمة، إذاً: هم  الكافرون، هم الظالمون؛ لأن الظلم حقيقته: وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، مثلاً:  هذه حلقة ذكر، فلو يقوم مجنون يدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه ويغني: يا ليلى، أيجوز  هذا؟ أهذا موضع أغاني هذا؟ فهذا ظلم أم لا؟ أو يجيء واحد ويقول: افسحوا لي  وينام في الحلقة، أهذا مكان نوم؟ فهذا هو الظلم، وضع الشيء في غير موضعه،  أو يأتي عند باب المسجد ويشمر عن ثيابه ويتغوط، فهذا ظلم، فالذي أعطاه الله  المال لينفقه في رضائه وفيما يريد الله تعالى منه فيعاكس وينفقه ضد الله  عز وجل، فأي كفر أعظم من هذا بهذه النعمة؟ والدليل على أن الكفر كفر النعمة  قول الله عز وجل:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ  [إبراهيم:7] أعلن:  لَئِنْ  شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي  لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7] ما قال: سيسلب النعمة، بل فوق السلب بلاء آخر، فهل  عرف المسلمون هذا؟ ومن أين يعرفونه ما داموا لا يجتمعون ليلاً ولا نهاراً  طول أعمارهم على الكتاب والسنة، كيف يتعلمون؟ أيوحى إليهم؟ مستحيل. إذاً:  عرفتم هذا النداء ماذا يحمل؟ أولاً: إذا دعا داعي الإنفاق أن: أنفق يا عبد  الله -وبخاصة الزكاة- فلا تتردد.ثانياً: اعرف قيمة هذا اليوم الآتي، اعمل  له، زك نفسك وطهرها وطيبها حتى تقبل في الفراديس العلى، وإلا فسترفض وتنزل  إلى أسفل الكون إلى سجين، اعمل قبل أن يفوت الوقت، واعلم أن من كفر نعم  الله كمن كفر بآيات الله وشرع الله وأنبياء الله ورسله، فهو ظالم.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 عظمة سعة الكرسي                                                                                                    


                                والآن مع آية الكرسي، فما الكرسي؟ الكرسي يقول تعالى فيه  في هذه الآية المسماة به:  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ   [البقرة:255] قال الحبر ابن عباس الذي فاز بدعوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم؛ إذ قال: ( اللهم فقهه في الدين وعلمه التأويل ) أي: تفسير القرآن  الكريم؛ قال: لو أخذنا السماوات السبع والأرضين السبع وألصقنا واحدة بواحدة  فأصبحت قطعة واحدة ووضعنا كرسي الرحمن عليها لضاقت بالكرسي ولم تتسع له.  ونسبة الكرسي إلى العرش المذكور في قوله تعالى:  الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى  [طه:5] نسبة الكرسي إلى العرش كحلقة من نحاس ملقاة في  أرض فلاة، ما نسبة هذه القطعة من النحاس في الفلاة؟ هذه نسبة الكرسي إلى  العرش، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.   

 أمثلة توضيحية لعظمة الله تعالى في الخلق  
 
                                وإن كنت تريد بعض التوضيحات فهذا جبريل عليه السلام تجلى  لرسولنا في مكة بعدما تركه في غار حراء فسد الأفق كله بأجنحته الستمائة،  فأين يذهب بعقولنا؟ ويقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أذن لي أن  أحدث عن ملك رأسه تحت العرش ورجلاه في تخوم الأرض السابعة ) ، هذه غيوب،  فتعال أعرفك على بعض المخلوقات فقط، هل تعرف كوكب الشمس؟ هذا الكوكب أكبر  من الأرض بقرابة مليون ونصف مليون مرة، ما هي نظرية المعاصرين، هذه كلمة  قديمة من آلاف السنين، الشمس هذا الكوكب النهاري يحمل هذه الطاقة وهذه  الحرارة أكبر من الأرض هذه بمليون مرة وزيادة، فمن أوجد هذا الكوكب؟ من  كوكبه؟ من ملأه بهذه الحرارة وهذه النار؟ آمنا بالله، آمنا بالله. وأين هذا  الكوكب من كواكب لا يحصي عددها إلا الله عز وجل؟ الله خالق كل شيء، ومن  ادعى الخلق فليتفضل ليضحك عليه العقلاء، فالذين يقولون: الطبيعة خلقت نقول  لهم: والطبيعة من طبعها؟ والحركة الدافئة من أدفأها؟ أوهام وأباطيل  وترهات.إن السماوات السبع اخترقها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سماءً بعد  سماء حتى انتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى عندها جنة المأوى، هذا الرائد الأعظم صلى  الله عليه وسلم، والماديون بشطحاتهم يقولون: وصلنا إلى القمر، وصفقنا نحن  التائهين الضيع، وشيخكم كان يقول: لا تقل: ما وصلوا ولا تقل: وصلوا، فجائز  أنهم يكذبون، فهم كفار، كيف تقول: وصلوا؟ أما تستحي؟ أعندك علم أنت؟ وغضب  أهل الحلقة، ونحن نقول: لم نصفق نحن -العرب والمسلمين- لانتصارات أعدائنا؟  عدوك انتصر هذا الانتصار وحقق هذا الكمال فهل تصفق له أنت؟ أما عندك ضمير؟  اجحده، لا تعترف به، لا تفرح بانتصاراته إن كنت عاقلاً، أخفها، غطها، كذبه  ليبقى إخوانك على مكانتهم، ولكن إذا عاثوا فالعرب والمسلمون يصفقون، وتاهوا  في هذه أكثر من إذاعات أمريكا وروسيا، فنقول: سبحان الله! أين العقول وأين  القلوب؟ وشاء الله أن نعثر على مجلة في بلاد المغرب تنقل عن مجلة صينية،  الصين كانت هي القوة الثالثة ما هي مع الرأسماليين والبلشفيين، فوالله! إن  أهل الصين يقولون: هذه كلها خرافات، ما هي إلا تنويم مغناطيسي للشعوب، ما  وصلوا إلى القمر ولن يصلوا إليه، هذه كلها تمثيليات أجريت في الجبال. سبحان  الله! أنا ماذا فهمت؟ قلت: يحافظون على معنويات شعبهم الذي يقف أمام  أمريكا وروسيا، يحافظون على معنوياته، ما ينهارون أمامهم، وتمضي عشرات  السنين ويصرح زعيم الصعود إلى القمر يقول: والله! إنها أكاذيب، ما طلعنا  ولا وصلنا، كله خرافات، تمثيليات في الجبال، كان هذا منذ سنتين، فلم العرب  ما قالوها ورددوها؟ قالوا: دعوا الناس نائمين، وهذا الأمريكاني قال: ما  صعدنا ولا يمكن هذا، كلها تمثيليات فقط، لا إله إلا الله! أرأيتم كيف  هبطنا؟                                                                      

 حقيقة الكرسي ومعناه                                                                                                    

                                إذاً: فالكرسي حقيقته: موضع القدمين فقط، هذا الحبر ابن  عباس وغيره كابن جرير والروايات كلها تقول: المراد بالكرسي موضع القدمين لا  الكرسي هذا الذي تشاهدونه، وذلك أن الملوك في أزمنة مضت يوضع السرير للملك  أو العرش فيسمى عرشاً وسريراً، ويوضع تحته شيء يضع عليه قدميه، فسبحان  الله! لما فسر ابن عباس فقال: الكرسي موضع القدمين ما استسغناه، كيف نفهم  هذا؟ نحن نفهم الكرسي المعروف، فقال: موضع القدمين فقط؛ لأن الملك كان يجلس  على سريره ويضع رجليه على شيء أسفل ذاك يسمى كرسياً يكرس عليه رجليه، هذا  القدر الذي لا ينسب إلى السرير، هذا الذي يضع عليه قدميه وسع السماوات  والأرض، فالسرير كيف؟ قولوا: آمنا بالله. وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يحدث الصحابة ثم وضع يده على لحيته وقال: ( آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به.  فتعجب الصحابة: ماذا يا رسول الله؟ قال: لقد أوحي إلي أن رجلاً من بني  إسرائيل كان يركب بقرة ) والبقرة للسقي والسني والحرث، ما هي للركوب، (  فرفعت البقرة رأسها وقالت: ما لهذا خلقت يا هذا، فقلت: آمنت به ) البقرة  تنطق؟ أي نعم. ثم قال: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر ) وهما غائبان؛ ثقة  في الرجلين وما عرف عنهما، قال: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر )، وآمنا  به، فالذي أنطقني وأنطق أمي أما ينطق البقرة؟ لسانها أكبر من لساني أنا،  فلا إله إلا الله! إذا سمعت هذا فقل: آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله، يخلق ما يشاء  وهو على كل شيء قدير.                                                                      

 فضل آية الكرسي                                                                                                    

                                آية الكرسي أعظم آية في كتاب الله، وفي القرآن الكريم ستة  آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية، كل آية علامة على أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله، ولن يستطيع ذو عقل أن ينقض هذا، فهذه الآية وما تحمل من  نور وهدى من صاحبها؟ هل هناك من قال: هي كلامي؟ فهي كلام الله إذاً: الله  موجود وهذا كلامه، والذي نزلت عليه وتلقاها من هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  إذاً: فوالله! إنه لرسول الله، فكل آية من الستة آلاف والمائتين وست  وثلاثين تدل على حقيقة لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.أعظم آية هي آية الكرسي؛ وذلكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل أبي  بن كعب من حفظة القرآن بين يدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( أتدري  أية آية أعظم في كتاب الله يا أبا المنذر ؟ قال: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي  القيوم). فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدره وقال: ليهنك العلم أبا  المنذر ) يا ليته ضرب صدري أنا ولو في المنام، فهي أعظم آية في الكتاب، وها  نحن عرفناها الآن مجاناً، فالحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله. وقد ثبت  أيضاً عن أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من قرأها دبر كل صلاة لا يمنعه  من دخول الجنة إلا الموت، ومكلمكم ما تركها من الصبا، من أيام كنا أطفالاً  ندرس في الكتاب، بلغنا هذا فما تركناه، نحن نمشي أو نجري لا بد من تلاوتها،  فهل ستأخذون بهذا أم ما أنتم في حاجة إليه؟ هي أعظم آية، أما تتحصن بها  وتتلوها؟ مع هذه البشرى العظيمة: لا يمنعك من دخول الجنة إلا الموت. وإن  قلت: إذاً: أنا سأزني وأفجر وأقرؤها فوالله لن تقرأها، ما يستطيعها ولا  يحافظ عليها وهو يجرم بكبائر الذنوب والآثام، فمن هنا إذا حافظ عليها عبد  حفظه الله تعالى وأعده للطهر والكمال.   

 اشتمال آية الكرسي على الاسم الأعظم                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ  [البقرة:255] أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اسم الله  الأعظم يوجد في هذه الآية وفي فاتحة آل عمران، وهي:  الم   *  اللَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  [آل عمران:1-2] وآية الكرسي:   اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  [البقرة:255] اسم  الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين، فلذا نرجو أننا ظفرنا باسم الله الأعظم الذي  ما سئل به أحد إلا أعطاه، ولا استعاذ به أحد إلا أعاذه، هو في كلمة: (الله  لا إلا هو الحي القيوم)، فقل: يا حي يا قيوم، يا حي يا قيوم! يا ألله!  وادع واسأل. وهذه الآية تعدل ربع القرآن، آية الكرسي إذا تلوتها كأنما قرأت  ربع القرآن خمسة عشر حزباً، وسورة الزلزلة تعدل ربع القرآن أيضاً، وسورة  الكافرون ربع القرآن، والنصر ربع القرآن، والصمد ثلث القرآن. وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (23) 
الحلقة (30)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (12) 

الملائكة من مخلوقات الله تعالى، خلقهم من نور، لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم  ويفعلون ما يؤمرون، ليسوا على هيئة واحدة، ولا وظائف متحدة، بين القرآن  بعضاً منهم، وطرفاً من أعمالهم، فجبريل موكل بالوحي، وإسرافيل بالنفخ في  الصور، وملك الموت بقبض الأرواح، وهناك حملة العرش، والكرام الكاتبون،  والملائكة الحافظون وغيرهم كثير بحيث لا يحصيهم إلا خالقهم. 

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ...) وما بعدها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون .. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها، وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ  يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ  وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:30]،  إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.  ‏معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! في الآيات التي قبل هذه قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  كَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [البقرة:28] وقد عرفنا أن هذا الأسلوب وهذا  الاستفهام هو في معنى التقريع والتأديب، وهو يحمل معنى التعجب أيضاً، إذ  كيف يكفر الإنسان بخالقه! تصوروا، كيف ينكر وجوده؟ يقول: أنا غير موجود ..  أنا غير مخلوق، من يصدقه؟ هو لا يصدق نفسه، فكيف إذاً يكفر، ويستر، ويغطي،  ويجحد خالقه، فهذا أمر يستدعي الاستغراب والتعجب، وصاحبه يؤدب ويقرع  بالمقارع، كيف تكفر بربك؟وأنتم تعرفون السياق في الرد على أولئك الكافرين  من المنافقين ومن المشركين، إذ كفروا بربهم، وعبدوا غيره، وحاربوا كتابه  ورسوله. كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ  ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ   [البقرة:28]، حجة بعد حجة بعد حجة، فكيف يستسيغ العاقل أن يجحد ربه وهو قد  خلقه بعد أن لم يكن شيئاً.ثم أعظم من ذاك أنه يميته، هل هناك من فرض بقاءه  على الله، وقال: مثلي لا يموت، أو أنا لن أموت، والبشرية مضت عليها قرون،  هل وجد من فرض بقاءه على الله؟! إذاً: كيف يكفر بالله!  وَكُنتُمْ  أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ  [البقرة:28].يبقى:  ثُمَّ  يُحْيِيكُمْ  [البقرة:28] الذي يتمتع بعقل إنسان آدمي، ما دام قد عرف أنه  كان غير مخلوق وخلق، وأنه مات بعد أن كان حياً فبأي ذوق أو منطق أو عقل  يدعي أنه لا يحيا مرة ثانية! وهذا الكلام عقلي منطقي، كما نتكلم في دنيانا:  هذه الشاة تساوي كذا، هذا البستان لفلان، هذه الدجاجة بيضها كذا..  بالعقول.إذاً: كيف يكفر هذا الإنسان بربه حتى يعصيه ويتمرد عليه، ويخرج عن  طاعته؟!                                 

 سبب إنكار وجود الله                                                                                                    

                               سبق أن عرفتم أن إنكار وجود الله كإنكار البعث الآخر،  والعلة والسبب في ذلك: هو أن يتمرد الإنسان ويعيش بلا قانون، ولا شرع، ولا  نظام، يريد أن يعيش كالبهائم؛ فلهذا كيف يتخلص من الطاعة، والانقياد،  والإذعان؟ بالكفر، ولهذا أنكروا وجود الله، وأنكروا لقاء الله.وقد عرفنا  سبب إنكار وجود الله وإنكار البعث الآخر ولقاء الله في قول الله تعالى:   بَلْ يُرِيدُ الإِنسَانُ لِيَفْجُرَ أَمَامَهُ  [القيامة:5] في سياق تقرير  البعث والجزاء:  لا أُقْسِمُ بِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   *  وَلا أُقْسِمُ  بِالنَّفْسِ اللَّوَّامَةِ   *  أَيَحْسَبُ الإِنسَانُ أَلَّنْ نَجْمَعَ  عِظَامَهُ   *  بَلَى قَادِرِينَ عَلَى أَنْ نُسَوِّيَ بَنَانَهُ   *  بَلْ  يُرِيدُ الإِنسَانُ لِيَفْجُرَ أَمَامَهُ  [القيامة:1-5]، الذي يريد أن لا  يصلي، ولا يزكي، ولا يذكر الله، ولا يغتسل من جنابة، ولا يعطي حقاً من  الحقوق، ماذا يصنع؟ يكفر. هذه الحقيقة، كالذي لا يريد أن يذعن لقانون  الدولة ينكره، ولا يؤمن به، ولا يعترف بهذا الحاكم، ولا هذا الحكم، حتى ما  يتقيد أبداً بقيد، ولا يلتزم بمبدأ، هذه حقيقة. ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ   [البقرة:28]، لو كان رجوعنا بعد الموت إلى غير الله لهان الأمر، لكن  رجوعنا إليه، وقد تمردوا عليه، وفسقوا عن أمره، وخرجوا عن طاعته، وحاربوه،  وحاربوا رسله، كيف يكون هذا الرجوع؟! ماذا يلقون من جزاء؟! ماذا يتحملون من  ألوان الشقاء والعذاب؟! ولكن لا يعزينا ولا يسلينا إلا قولنا: قضاء الله  وقدره، حكم الله عليهم بالشقاء.                                                                      

 كل ما في الأرض خلق من أجل الإنسان                                                                                                    

                               قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:29]، هذه نعمه، وهذه آثار حلمه وعلمه وقدرته ورحمته، خلق  لكم خاصة، لا لغيركم، ولا لسواكم،  مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  كل ما في  الأرض من حيوان . من أنواع الفواكه .. أنواع الخضر .. اللحوم، كل ما فيه  حتى المعادن خلقها لكم، ولا تقولون: الحمد لله، ولا تقولون: المنة لله، ولا  تقولون: مرنا يا ربنا نطعك، واطلب منا نعطك؛ لأن إنعامك سابغ، وإفضالك  عظيم، ونحن عبيدك وأولياؤك، قالوا: لا، يأكلون، ويشربون، ويركبون، ويسكنون،  وينكحون، ولا يذكرون الله. هذه هي آثار الكفر والعياذ بالله تعالى، إذ  الكفر في الحقيقة موت، وما زلنا نقرر هذه الحقيقة أن الكافر ميت، فلا يسمع،  ولا يبصر، ولا يعقل، ولا يأخذ، ولا يعطي. هذا شأنه، فإن حيي بالإيمان،  وتفتحت حواسه؛ سمعه وبصره، أصبح قادراً على أن يعي ويفهم ويفقه، وإن أمر  أطاع، وإن نهي استجاب. الموت في الكفر، والعياذ بالله. خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا  فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  هذه مظاهر نعم الله، إن الذي يقدم لك رغيفاً من  الخبز فقط تحمده وتثني عليه، وتشكره، والذي يضع لك حصيراً تجلس عليها  تحمده، وتثني عليه، فكيف بالذي أعطاك سمعك وبصرك ومنطقك، وأعطاك قواك تذهب  وتجيء، وتقوم وتقعد؟! وخلق لك ما في الأرض من مخلوقات لك ومن أجلك، تأكل  وتشرب، ومع هذا لا تقول: رب لك الحمد! عجب حال الكافر!  

 خلق الله للسماوات والأرض                                                                                                    


                               قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ  سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ  [البقرة:29] هنا السؤال: أيهما خلق قبل الآخر: الأرض أو  السماوات؟هذا الموضوع فيه كلام طويل، ونحن لا نعيي ولا نتعب أفهامنا  وعقولنا فيما لا طائل تحته، فنقول: خلق الله عز وجل الأرض، ولم يخلق فيها  ما فيها من أنواع هذه النعم بعد، ثم خلق السماوات، ولنستمع إلى آية في هذا  الشأن من سورة فصلت:  حم  [فصلت:1]، قال تعالى:  قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ  لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ  لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ  مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي  أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ   *  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا  أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ   *  فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ  سَمَوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا   [فصلت:9-12]، فهذه الآية نص في أنه خلق الأرض أولاً في يومين، وخلق الأقوات  والأرزاق في يومين، لكن ليس شرطاً بالتتابع، فخلق الأرض في يومين، وخلق  السماوات في يومين، وخلق بعد ذلك ما تتطلب حياة الناس على الأرض من وجود  هذه النعم.وقوله تعالى من سورة:  وَالنَّازِعَاتِ  [النازعات:1]،   أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاءُ  [النازعات:27].يا من ينكرون  البعث، والآخرة، والحياة الثانية! أخبرونا:  أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا  أَمِ السَّمَاءُ بَنَاهَا   *  رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا   *   وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  دَحَاهَا   *  أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا   *  وَالْجِبَالَ  أَرْسَاهَا   *  مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُ  مْ  [النازعات:27-33]، فهل  فهمتم عني هذا؟أقول: خلق الله الأرض وخلق بعد ذلك السماوات، وعاد إلى  الأرض فدحاها:  أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا  ، ولماذا قلت لكم:  ما هناك حاجة إلى أن نجزم بهذا أو ذاك، إذ الذي نجزم به أن الله على كل  شيء قدير، وأن نعم الله لا تعد ولا تحصى، وأن المطلوب منا بعد الإيمان أن  نشكر الرحمن بطاعته؛ لأن السياق:  قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ  بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  [فصلت:9]؟ أين يذهب بعقولكم؟!  أتجحدون الرب العظيم الذي خلق؟ الأرض في يومين؟ الذين أنكروا البعث،  والجزاء، والحياة الثانية قال الله تعالى:  أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا  أَمِ السَّمَاءُ  ، من يقول: نحن أشد خلقاً؟ ما نحن بالنسبة إلى السماء؟  ماذا نحن؟ بعوض، السماء بناها:  رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا   *   وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا  [النازعات:28-29]، ونحن نقول:  ما يستطيع أن يعيدنا من جديد، أن يعيد خلقنا ليحاسبنا على أعمالنا، ويجزينا  بها؟وقد عرفنا؛ العلة أنهم يريدون أن يواصلوا الفجور، لا استقامة، ولا  طاعة، ولا أدب، ولا خلق، ولا حياء، ولكن حيوانات وبهائم.                                                                     

 حادثة المعراج إلى السموات السبع وما فوقها                                                                                                    

                               إذاً:  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ  سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ  [البقرة:29]، السماء الأولى، والثانية، والثالثة،  والرابعة عشناها ليلة الحديث في صحيح البخاري ، إذ عرج بنبينا صلى الله  عليه وسلم بعد أن أسري به من مكة إلى بيت المقدس، ثم عرج به من بيت المقدس  (المسجد الأقصى) إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فاخترق السماوات السبع، وأعلمنا  -لنتأكد- أنه وجد في السماء الأولى آدم أبا البشر، وأهل ورحب وسهل به،  وقال: من ابن ونبي. وعرج به إلى السماء الثانية، وهو يستفتح له جبريل،  ويقال له: من معك؟ فلان، أذن له ودعي أو لا؟ يقول: نعم، فوجد في السماء  الثانية ابني الخالة: عيسى ويحيى عليهما السلام، ووجد في السماء الثالثة  يوسف الصديق ابن الصديق ابن الصديق عليه السلام، ووجد في الرابعة إدريس  عليه السلام، ووجد في الخامسة هارون، وفي السادسة موسى، وفي السابعة  إبراهيم، وهو يرى رؤيا العين، ثم ارتفع وتجاوز السماوات السبع حتى انتهى  إلى جنة عدن؛ إلى دار السلام، وثَمَّ شاهد سدرة المنتهى، وارتفع أيضاً،  وبقي جبريل دونه حتى انتهى إلى مقام سمع فيه صرير الأقلام، وصوت أقلام  القضاء والقدر، وناجاه ربه وناداه، وكلمه كفاحاً؛ بلا واسطة، وقد كلم من  قبل موسى في جبل الطور، وناداه وقال: يا رب! أكلامك أسمع أم كلام رسولك؟  قال: بل كلامي يا موسى. حتى تاقت نفس موسى واشتاقت روحه أن ينظر إلى وجه  الله الكريم، ولكنه عاجز ما يقدر؛ لأن هاتين المقلتين قوتهما بحسب حياتنا  في هذه الدار، وليس عندها طاقة كبيرة ترى أنوار الله عز وجل، وقد سئل نبينا  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( هل رأيت ربك؟ قال: نور أنى أراه )، فلينظر أحدكم  إلى الشمس هل يستطيع أن يرى شيئاً؟ ( حجابه النور، لو أزال تعالى حجابه  لاحترق ما انتهى إليه بصره )، قولوا: آمنا بالله، آمنا بالله.مظاهر العلم  والقدرة والحكمة:  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ، وما قال: إلى  السماوات، أي: جنس السماء، فلهذا قال: سواهن، بجمع المؤنث، فهن سبع سماوات،  سماء بعد سماء بعد سماء، وقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن سمك  السماء وغلظها مسيرة خمسمائة عام، وما بين السماء والسماء مسيرة خمسمائة  عام، ومع هذا اخترقها صلى الله عليه وسلم في دقائق معلومة، ثم أتم هذا كله  وعاد، تقول أم هانئ : وفراشه دافئ ما برد بعد. فلا يسعك يا ابن آدم إلا أن  تقول: آمنت بالله! آمنت بالله.وكلمة استوى نبهنا أنه ليس معناها: علا،  وإنما أراد وقصد -ولم يقصد إلى شيء آخر- إلى السماء حتى سواهن سبع سماوات،  أو علا علو قهر وغلبة، فغلب هذا الملكوت وخلق السبع السماوات.وهو مع هذا   بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  أسألكم بالله: أهذا يكفر، أهذا يجحد، كيف تستطيع  أن تجحده؟ أنت لا تستطيع أن تجحد -والله- ولو كأس حليب على طاولة، تقول: لا  مستحيل أن يكون هذا قد وضعه إنسان، ممكن؟ تستطيع أن تجحد وجود عربة أو  دراجة عند باب المسجد تقول: هذه ما أوجدها أحد، هذه وجدت هكذا، ممكن؟ كيف  -إذاً- ينكر هذا المخلوق خالق كل شيء، ورب كل شيء، ومالك كل شيء، ومن بيده  كل شيء؟عجب كفر الكافرين  كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنتُمْ  أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ  إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ   *  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ  وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:28-29].                                                                                                       

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  [البقرة:30]،  أي: اذكر يا رسولنا، اذكر أيها السامع، اذكر أيها المؤمن للملاحدة  والمشركين والكافرين والهابطين، اذكر لهم ما تم في الملكوت الأعلى؛ لترتفع  هممهم، وتعلو علومهم ومعارفهم، إنهم جهلة عميان؛ لا يبصرون، ولا يعلمون،  فاذكر لهم مظاهر العلم والقدرة والحكمة الإلهية. وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ   الملائكة -معشر المستمعين والمستمعات- واحدهم ملك. وهل هو  مأخوذ من ألك يألكه، والألوكة هي الرسالة؟ ليس هناك حاجة إلى أن نشقى في  هذا الباب، فهو علم لا ينفع، وجهالة لا تضر. وقد أخبرنا الله عن أسمائهم،  وحدث بذلك رسوله، فالواحد ملك، والجمع ملائكة.  

 عدد الملائكة                                                                                                    


                               الملائكة خلق عظيم.وعددهم لا يحصيه إلا خالقهم، فلو تضرب  الآلات الحاسبة ألف سنة لا تستطيع معرفة عددهم، يدلنا على هذا العدد العظيم  ما أخبر به صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله، وقد حدث أصحابه وهو جالس بينهم  فقال: ( أطت السماء وحق لها أن تئط )، أي: تأرجحت بالثقل فوقها، ثم بين ذلك  لهم فقال: ( ما من موضع قدم أو شبر إلا وعليه ملك راكع أو ساجد )، من يعد  .. من يحصي إذاً؟ فهذه السماوات السبع، ما هي سماء واحدة: ( أطت السماء وحق  لها أن تئط، ما فيها موضع قدم إلا وعليه ملك راكع أو ساجد ).                                                                      

 ذكر أسماء بعض الملائكة وأعمالهم                                                                                                    

                               هؤلاء الملائكة ذكر الله تعالى صفاتهم، وذكر أسماءهم في  كتابه القرآن الكريم، فذكر من الأسماء: جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل.وذكر لنا  من أعمالهم: أن جبريل موكل بالرسالة؛ بالوحي بين الله ورسله، وأن ميكائيل  موكل بالأرزاق والخيرات والأمطار، وأن إسرافيل موكل بمهمة واحدة، وهي أن  ينفخ في الصور أو في الناقور فيتم الفناء، وينفخ نفخة أخرى فيبعث الخلق،  وينفخ نفخة ثالثة فيصعق من في المحشر كله، وينفخ رابعة فإذا هم قيام  ينظرون.واقرءوا:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ  [الزمر:67]، أي:  الذين عبدوا غيره، الذين ألهَّوا سواه،  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا  [الزمر:67] بكل أجزائها، ومحيطاتها،  وصحاراها، وجبالها  قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الزمر:67] كحبة خردلة  في يده،  وَالسَّموَاتُ  [الزمر:67] السبع  مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ   [الزمر:67]،  يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ  كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا  فَاعِلِينَ  [الأنبياء:104]، ومن يجرؤ على أن يقول هذا القول أو يدعي هذه  الدعوى سوى الله رب العالمين! وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الزمر:68]، من في السماوات؟ الملائكة،   إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى  [الزمر:68] نفخة  أخرى:  فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ  بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا  [الزمر:68-69]، جاء الله .. امتلأ الأرض بالنور:   وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ  بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ  [الزمر:69-70].أين  نحصل على هذه المعارف، هل تقوى عقول البشر على أن تأتي بمثلها، أو يخطر  ببالها مثلها؟ هذا هو القرآن العظيم.                                                                      

 ملك الموت وعمله                                                                                                    

                               بعد ما عرفنا مهمة جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل نعرف مهمة  عزرائيل، ومن عزرائيل؟بعض أهل العلم يقولون: ما ورد اسمه في القرآن ولا في  السنة، ونحن نقول: عرفت البشرية -أخذاً من الكتب السابقة- أن اسمه عزرائيل،  فما المانع؟! وعزرائيل كجبريل وميكائيل بمعنى عبد الله أو عبد الرحمن؛ لأن  إيل هو اسم الله.وملك الموت له أعوان، وقد قال تعالى فيه:  قُلْ  يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى  رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ  [السجدة:11]، وقال:  تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ  لا يُفَرِّطُونَ   *  ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ  أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ   [الأنعام:61-62].وعندنا عن ملك الموت قصة لطيفة ظريفة ذكرها ابن كثير في  تفسيره، وهي:كان نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام على سرير ملكه يحكم بين الناس  وهو جالس، فجاءه ملك الموت أيضاً وجلس، وسليمان أعطاه الله قدرة على أن  يرى الجان، ويستخدمهم في مهام الأعمال، فهو يرى الملائكة، إلا أن ملك الموت  جاء في صورة إنسان كما كان جبريل عليه السلام يأتي في صورة رجل كريم جميل،  ويجلس إلى رسول الله والصحابة مئات يشاهدون، إذ من خصائص الملائكة أنهم  يتشكلون بما شاء الله أن يتشكلوا، وقد نزلوا في وقعة بدر وعليهم عمائم،  وخاضوا المعركة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، مسومين.فكان أن  دخل شاب من شبيبة بلاد سليمان يقول: يا نبي الله! لي حاجة؛ نريد أن نمشي في  الرحلة الأولى، ولا نستطيع أن ننتظر إلى غد، أرجو أن تجعلني ممن يرحلون في  الرحلة الأولى، إذ كان له ما يسمى ببساط، وهو سفينة هوائية وهبها الله  لسليمان، وأنتم تعرفون السفن التي تمشي في البحر، أما سفينة سليمان فهي  هوائية، برية بحرية، برمائية، سفينة صنعها ليركب هو وجيوشه وأمتعته وسلاحه،  وتأتي الريح فتحركها، ثم ترتفع وتمشي الريح معها، وتقودها حيث شاء سليمان،   غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ  [سبأ:12] مسافة شهر تمشيها في الصباح، ومسافة شهر  تمشيها في المساء، في رواحها:  غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ   [سبأ:12] والله العظيم، هذا كلام الله.فهذا الشاب كان مستعجلاً، فابتسم ملك  الموت أمام سليمان فسأله سليمان قال: هذا الشاب الذي يرتعد أنا مأمور بأن  أقبض روحه في الإقليم الفلاني، وانظروا كيف هو يستعجل موته، يتلطف ويسأل من  فضل الله أن يرحل في أول رحلة!وهذا ذكره ابن كثير عند قول الله تعالى من  سورة لقمان:  وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ  [لقمان:34]،  فانظروا كيف جاء مستعجلاً يلح بالطلب: لا تحرمني من الرحلة الأولى يا نبي  الله، لأكون أول من يركب، فلي مهمة في الإقليم الفلاني،  وَمَا تَدْرِي  نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ   [لقمان:34].إذاً: جبريل، ميكائيل، إسرافيل، ملك الموت عرفنا مهماتهم.   

 حملة العرش وعملهم                                                                                                    

                               عندنا حملة العرش، وفيهم قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَيَحْمِلُ  عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ  [الحاقة:17]، فالعرش  سرير الملك، ويحمله ثمانية من الملائكة، أما اليوم فيحمله أربعة فقط، والله  العظيم حاملوه أربعة ملائكة.ولهذا كثيراً ما نقول: اللهم لك الحمد أن سمحت  لنا أن نذكر اسمك. فمن نحن حتى نذكر اسم الله، فكيف بالذين يهزءون ويسخرون  ويكفرون؟والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا استيقظ من نومه قال: ( الحمد  لله الذي رد علي روحي وعافاني في جسدي وأذن لي في ذكره )، أي: سمح لي أن  أذكره، فهذا العرش الذي تحمله اليوم أربعة ملائكة اقرءوا قول الله تعالى من  سورة البقرة؛ آية الكرسي:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا  يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  [البقرة:255]، لو أخذنا السماوات السبع رقعة  رقعة، وألصقنا واحدة بالثانية، وجعلنا الأرضين السبع رقعة واحدة، فألزقنا  كل أرض بالأخرى، ووضعنا عرش الرحمن لكان عرش الرحمن أوسع، لا، بل الكرسي  فقط وهو موضع القدمين أوسع من السماوات والأرضين!  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  ولا نلتفت إلى المبطلين والضالين الذين يؤولون؛  ليبعدوا خشية الله وحب الله من قلوب المؤمنين؛ يؤولون الكرسي بالعلم، عجز  الله أن يقول: وأحاط بكل شيء علماً حتى يعبر بالكرسي عن العلم؟ كل هذا من  أجل أن يفقدوا المؤمنين حب الله، والرغبة والرهبة والخوف منه، فيحرفون كلام  الله:  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ .ويقول الحبر ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما: (نسبة الكرسي إلى العرش)، وهذا فيما إذا أردنا أن ننسب  بالتقدير نسبة الكرسي إلى العرش كيف هي، قال: (كحلقة ملقاة في صحراء)،  تعرفون الحلقة -والجمع حلق- في عنق الإنسان أو في أصبعه أو في يده، حلقة  ألقيناها في صحراء، وما نسبة الأرض إلى تلك الحلقة، أو الحلقة إلى تلك  الأرض؟ لا شيء.كما ذكر لنا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نسبة العالم الدنيوي أو  الحياة الأولى إلى الآخرة كما يغمس أحدنا أصبعه في البحر، ثم يخرج أصبعه  ويمسح البلل ويقومه بربع مليمتر مثلاً، ما هي النسبة هذه؟ البلل الذي يعلق  بأصبعك إذا نسبته إلى البحر كيف تنسبه؟ يقف العقل، كذلك نسبة الحياة الأولى  إلى الحياة الآخرة، قولوا: آمنا بالله.فهذا العرش نسبة الكرسي إليه كما  سمعتم، ومع هذا يحمله الآن أربعة ملائكة فقط، ويوم القيامة يضاعف الله  العدد؛ لأنه يوم الهول، والموقف الصعب، فيجعلهم ثمانية كما في سورة الحاقة:   وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ   *   يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ  [الحاقة:17-18] على الله:  لا تَخْفَى مِنْكُمْ  خَافِيَةٌ   *  فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ  هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ   *  إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ  حِسَابِيَهْ   *  فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ   *  فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ    *  قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ   *  كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا  أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ  [الحاقة:18-24]، أية أيام خلت؟  هذه! سوف تخلو وتنتهي.  وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ  فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ   *  وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا  حِسَابِيَهْ   *  يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ  [الحاقة:25-27].كفى  بك داءًَ أن ترى الموت شافياًوحسب المنايا أن يكن أمانيا يَا لَيْتَنِي  لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ   *  وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ   *  يَا  لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ   *  مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ   *   هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ   *  خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ   *  ثُمَّ  الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ   *  ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ  ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ  [الحاقة:25-32]، من فمه وتخرج من دبره، سلسلة طولها  سبعون ذراعاً، بأذرعتنا هذه، ونحن البعوض؟ ما قيمة أذرعتنا؟ لم هذا  المخلوق؟  إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ  [الحاقة:33]  ملحد؛ كافر، هذا جزاؤه:  وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ   [الحاقة:34].هذه تعاليم الله التي أحيت البشرية بعد موتها، وكونت أمة لم  تكتحل عين الوجود بمثلها في قرونها الذهبية الثلاثة عدلاً ورحمة، وصدقاً  وصفاء وطهراً، وكمالاً وعزاً، فما عرفت الدنيا أمة أطهر ولا أكمل من تلك  الأمة.ما سبب طهرها وصفائها وعزها وكمالها؟ هي هذه الدراسة، قال الله وقال  رسوله.وعرف العدو هذا، وأبعد المسلمين عن الكتاب والسنة، فماتوا، ففعل بهم  ما شاء، وما زلنا مبعدين عن نور الله وحكمة كتابه، ومازال الجهل ينخر في  عظامنا ويمزقنا إلى الآن.                                                                     


 خلقة الملائكة                                                                                                    

                               إذاً: عرفتم حملة العرش، كيف تتصورون الملائكة الأربعة  الذين يحملون عرشاً هو أعظم من السماوات والأرضين.سدوم وعمورة مدن في البحر  الميت كانت تسكنها أمة جبارة من قوم لوط، رفعها جبريل عليه السلام من أسفل  الأرض إلى السماء وقلبها، عرفتم قوة جبريل؟ لما تجلى وظهر في السماء  لرسولنا في مكة، في جياد بالضبط سد الأفق كله، إذ له ستمائة جناح، واقرءوا:   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ  الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلًا أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ  يَزِيدُ  [فاطر:1] وخماس.. إلى كم؟ اكتفى؟  يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا  يَشَاءُ  [فاطر:1] جبريل له ستمائة جناح.الملائكة الأطهار الأصفياء، مادة  خلقهم ما هي؟ النور، مخلوقون من النور، يوجد النور أو لا؟ وتوجد النار أو  لا؟ العوالم الثلاثة: بنو آدم من مادة الطين والتراب، والشياطين والجان من  مادة النار .. من شواظ من نار، والملائكة من نور. فهم أعلانا، وأصفانا،  وأطهرنا، وأزكانا. قطعاً ما في ذلك شك، وهذا العالم علمنا ربنا عنهم أنهم  لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا ينامون،  يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لا  يَفْتُرُونَ  [الأنبياء:20] .. هكذا خلقهم، لا أكل، ولا شرب، ولا نوم.ولهم  أعمال، عرفنا فيما سبق عمل جبريل، وميكائيل، وإسرافيل، وحملة العرش.                                                                      

 الكرام الكاتبون، والملائكة الحافظون                                                                                                    

                               ما هو عمل الكرام الكاتبين؟  وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ  لَحَافِظِينَ   *  كِرَامًا  [الانفطار:10-11]، الحمد لله ما هم (لئاماً)،  يا ويلك لو كان مسجل أعمالك وحركاتك لئيماً!  كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ   [الانفطار:11]، ما من أحد منا إلا وله أربعة ملائكة، فقد قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( يتعاقب فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار )، ما معنى  التعاقب؟ يطلع اثنان ويهبط اثنان ( يتعاقب فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة  بالنهار، فيجتمعان في صلاة العصر وصلاة الصبح )، فلهذا الشقي المحروم التعس  من لم يشهد صلاة الصبح وصلاة العصر في بيت الرب مع عباده المؤمنين!! لم؟  لأن الملائكة التي تقوم بعمل الإحصاء والكتابة في النهار ينزلون في صلاة  الصبح، فيجدون المؤمنين يصلون، فيعرج ملائكة الليل ويبقى ملائكة النهار إلى  صلاة العصر، فإذا أذن المؤذن وحضر الناس في بيت الرب، ينزل ملائكة الليل  ويعرج ملائكة النهار، فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم بهم: كيف تركتكم عبادي؟ اسمع  هذه الشهادة من كريم، يقول: وجدناهم في الصلاة، وتركناهم في الصلاة، لا  حصاد، ولا زرع، ولا عمل، ولا أكل، ولا شرب، ولا.. وجدناهم في الصلاة، والله  كذلك، وتركناهم في الصلاة، بكم تشتري هذه الشهادة؟ ما تُقَدر أبداً  بمقدار، شهادة من؟ ملائكة كذبوا هم؟ لا، والله لقد صدقوا، ما وجدونا في  صلاة الصبح؟ ما وجدونا في صلاة العصر؟ وجدناهم في الصلاة، وتركناهم في  الصلاة.فلهذا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من فاتته صلاة العصر كأنما  وتر أهله وماله )، كأنما أخذ منه أهله وأخذ منه ماله، وبقي بلا أهل ولا  مال، ( من فاتته صلاة العصر كأنما وتر أهله وماله ) عرفتم السر أو لا؟ولهذا  الصلاة الوسطى هي صلاة الصبح وصلاة العصر، إذ ما منهما إلا وسطى، فالصبح  قبلها المغرب والعشاء، وبعدها الظهر والعصر، والعصر قبلها الظهر والصبح،  وبعدها المغرب والعشاء، فكلاهما وسطى، ولهذا إذا قال المالكي: نحن نعتقد أن  الوسطى هي الصبح، فهو على حق، وإذا قال الحنبلي: الصلاة الوسطى هي العصر،  كان على حق، وما اختلفنا.إذاً: هؤلاء الكرام الكاتبين، كم عدد البشرية؟  اضربهم في أربعة، أليس كل واحد موكل به أربعة؟وهناك أيضاً مهمة أخرى  لملائكة من نوع آخر كلفهم الله بحمايتنا، هذا الحرس الجمهوري أو الملكي،  ومع هذا تسب الله يا أحمق وتنكره وتكفر به، وأنت محفوظ بحماية، والله لولا  تلك الحماية لتمزقت، ومزقتك الشياطين والجان، واقرءوا من سورة الرعد:  لَهُ  مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ  أَمْرِ اللَّهِ  [الرعد:11]، وإذا جاء أمر الله وقفت الملائكة لينفذ حكم  الله فيك يا عبد الله، لكن لا تقل: إذاً ما الفائدة؟ ما الفائدة! أريك  الفائدة إن كنت تعقل: الملك عنده حرس أو لا؟ وكذلك السلطان .. الرئيس، قد  تقول: ما هذا الحرس ولم، والقضاء نافذ؟ أنت بهلول تقول هذا الكلام، أتدري  لم؟ لأنه ليس معنى هذا أن الملك أو السلطان أو الرئيس ما يموت، إذا جاء  القضاء والقدر وقف كل شيء، ولكن وجود حرس يطمئنه، يسكن نفسه، يهدئ خاطره،  يجعله يقضي أموره وقضاءه وهو مطمئن، بخلاف لو لم يوجد حرس، يلتفت كل دقيقة  أو لا؟معقبات من بين أيدينا ومن خلفنا يحفظوننا أليس كذلك، لا تقل: ها نحن  نموت، إذا جاء القضاء وقفوا، ينفذ أمر الله عز وجل، لكن فائدة ذلك أنك تعيش  مطمئن النفس وهادئ البال؛ غير خائف، ولا تلتفت: الآن الشياطين أو الجان  يأخذونني، فمعك حماية معك، وضربت لكم مثلاً شارحاً مبيناً بالحرس بالعظماء  من أهل الدنيا الذين يوجد لهم حرس، فالمحروس تطمئن نفسه، ويهدأ باله  وخاطره، وينسى الخوف والالتفاتة من أن يقتله فلان وفلان، وهذه فائدة عظيمة،  وأما قضاء الله فهو نافذ، وإذا جاء الأجل وقف كل شيء.إذاً الملائكة الكرام  الكاتبون يكتبون ويدونون أعمالنا، ولا ينقصوننا حسنة واحدة، فاطمئن.ومع  هذا ورد أن كاتب السيئات يمهلك ساعة، ما هي بالدقيقة هذه، فإن استغفرت  وأنبت ورجعت لم يكتب، فهو يمهلك بعد معصيتك ساعة من الزمن قبل أن يكتب،  لعلك ترجع .. لعلك تتوب، فإن أنت عرفت الذنب وقلت: أستغفر الله، وأتوب إلى  الله، وغفرانك ربي، لا يكتب.أما صاحب الحسنات فعلى الفور يكتبها، كرام أو  لئام؟ من وصفهم بالكرم؟ الله:  وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ   *   كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ   *  يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ  [الانفطار:10-12]،  ما في جهالة عندهم.للحديث صلة لنعيش مع الملائكة يوماً آخر أو يومين إن شاء  الله، ونحن مع الملائكة في كل ساعة. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (24) 
الحلقة (31)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (120) 

من الأدلة على قدرة الله تعالى وعظيم خلقه أن خلق سبحانه وتعالى الكرسي  وجعله قائماً على عرشه، وهذا الكرسي قد وسع السماوات والأرض فما بالك بعرش  الرحمن، والله عز وجل مستو على عرشه بائن من خلقه ومع ذلك فهو محيط بهم لا  تخفى عليه منهم خافية، ولا تأخذه عنهم سنة ولا نوم، تعالى الله الملك الحق  علواً كبيراً.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           ‏                                
** فضل آية الكرسي                                                                                                   * *

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.وها نحن مع آية  الكرسي، وأعيد إلى أذهان الأبناء والإخوة المستمعين أن آية الكرسي هي أعظم  آية في كتاب الله، من بين ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية هذه أعظمها.كما  أن أفضل سورة في كتاب الله هي سورة الفاتحة أم الكتاب والسبع المثاني،  بهذا صح الخبر عن سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم امتحن صاحب القرآن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه، ( سأله عن أية آية أعظم  في كتاب الله، فقال: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم)، فضرب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في صدر أبي وقال: ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر! ) وكناه بكنيته  تشريفاً له وتعظيماً.                                                                      

** ذكر ما اشتملت عليه آية الكرسي من أسماء الله تعالى وأنواع توحيده                                                                                                   * *

                                ولنسمع ما قال أهل العلم في شأن هذه الآية الكريمة:قال أهل  العلم في هذه الآية المباركة: إنها أعظم آية في كتاب الله تعالى، اشتملت  على ثمانية عشر اسماً لله تعالى ما بين اسم ظاهر واسم مضمر، آية واحدة  اشتملت على ثمانية عشر اسماً لله تعالى، ما بين الظاهر مثل: (الله)، وما  بين المضمر مثل: (هو).وكلماتها خمسون كلمة، وانظر إلى عناية السلف الصالح  بكتاب الله، عدوا كلماتها فوجدوها خمسين كلمة، وعدوا جملها فإذا هي عشر جمل  كلها ناطقة بربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته، الدالة على كمال  ذاته وعلمه وقدرته وعظيم سلطانه.والتوحيد يدور على الربوبية والألوهية  والأسماء والصفات، فهذه الآية المباركة العظيمة بلغكم وعرفتم أن من واظب  عليها دبر كل صلاة لم يمنعه من دخول الجنة إلا أن يموت فقط.                                                                      

** الأسرار القرآنية لما تعدله بعض السور                                                                                                   * *

                                وقد ذكرنا أن سورة الزلزلة:  إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الأَرْضُ  زِلْزَالَهَا  [الزلزلة:1] تعدل ربع القرآن، وأن سورة الكافرون:  قُلْ يَا  أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1] تعدل أيضاً ربع القرآن، وسورة النصر:   إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ  [النصر:1] تعدل ربع القرآن، وأن  سورة الصمد تعدل ثلث القرآن.ومن هنا فالراغبون في عظيم الأجر يصلون أكثر  المواسم بهذه السور، وقد يصلي بالسور الأربع في ركعة أو ركعتين، وفضل الله  يؤتيه من يشاء، والله ذو الفضل العظيم.ولا بأس أن نلفت النظر إلى أن سورة  الزلزلة تقرر مبدأ المعاد والحياة الثانية، ولو تقرأ القرآن وتحصيه فستجد  ربعه يتكلم عن الدار الآخرة وما فيها؛ فلهذا تعدل ربع القرآن؛ لأن مبدأ  البعث والنشور والحياة الثانية، والحساب والجزاء بالنعيم المقيم أو العذاب  الأليم؛ هذا أخذ من القرآن ربعه.ثانياً: سورة الكافرون تحمل توحيد  الألوهية:  لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ  [الكافرون:2] وتوحيد الألوهية  كذلك ربع القرآن يدرو حوله. ومعنى توحيد الألوهية: أن تعتقد موقناً أنه لا  يستحق أن يعبد في العوالم كلها إلا الله؛ لأنه الخالق الرازق المدبر، وما  عدا الله فمخلوق مرزوق، فكيف يصل إلى مستوى يعبد فيه كما يعبد الله؟!وسورة  النصر:  إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ   *  وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ  يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا   *  فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ  وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا  [النصر:1-3]، أليس فيها الأمر  بالاستغفار والتوبة؟ راجع القرآن فستجد آيه يحمل هذا المعنى في ربعه، كما  قال تعالى:  وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [النور:31]،  فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا   [نوح:10]، فالاستغفار والتوبة في القرآن تجد ربعه يحملهما.أما سورة الصمد  -وهو الله جل جلاله- فإنها تعدل ثلث القرآن؛ لأن فيها توحيد الألوهية  والأسماء والصفات:  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ   *  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ   *   لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ   *  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ   [الإخلاص:1-4]، فما دامت تحمل عقيدة الأسماء والصفات والألوهية فهذا ثلث  القرآن. ومن هنا سميت الفاتحة أم القرآن، سماها رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أم القرآن وأم الكتاب، وقال: (من لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب فصلاته خداج  خداج)؛ لأنها اشتملت على كل ما هو في القرآن: توحيد الألوهية، توحيد  الربوبية، العبادات بأنواعها، القصص والتاريخ بما فيه، إذاً: القرآن كله  يتفرع عنها وهي أمه، كحواء أم البشرية كلها.  


** فضل الجهر بـ(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ...) في السوق                                                                                                   * *

                                وقد سأل سائل عن تلك الجملة من الأذكار التي يثاب عليها  صاحبها بمليون حسنة، فنقول: هي أن من يدخل السوق القائم على البيع والشراء  والناس منكبون على البيع والشراء والمساومة والأخذ والعطاء، فيرفع صوته  عالياً حتى يقال: هذا مجنون، فيقول: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له  الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت، وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير، وإليه المصير،  وهو على كل شيء قدير؛ فإنه يأخذ شيكاً بجائزة ألف ألف حسنة! بهذا أخبر أبو  القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، يعطى ألف ألف حسنة، وألف ألف الآن بالاصطلاح  المعاصر مليون، على شرط: ألا يجبن أو يستحي أو يخاف، يرفع صوته عالياً حتى  أهل السوق كلهم يتطلعون إليه، بأعلى صوت، ثم ثلاثة أرباعهم يتراجعون عن  الغش والكذب والتكالب على الدنيا، حيث أصلح السوق بهذه الكلمة؛ حيث البلدية  تعجز عن إصلاحه، فطول العام وهي تتابع! فهذه الجملة هي: لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت، وهو حي لا يموت، بيده  الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير، ويمشي ليتركهم يفكرون.  

** علمية لفظ الجلالة على الذات الإلهية                                                                                                   * *

                                والآن مع آية الكرسي، لم سميت آية الكرسي؟ لذكر الكرسي  فيها، هذا هو السبب.قال تعالى بعدما نادانا إلى الإنفاق والبذل والعطاء،  وحذرنا من يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة، والكافرون بجحود النعم  وكفرانها، الكافرون بالله عز وجل مولاهم هم الظالمون، قال تعالى:  اللَّهُ  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [البقرة:255] هو الذي ينجيكم ويفرج عنكم، وييسر  أمركم، فافزعوا إليه بالإنفاق في سبيله والتوبة إليه والإقبال على عباداته.  و(الله) اسم علم على ذات الله، الاسم مأخوذ من السمة، أي: العلامة، سمته  كذا وكذا: علامته كذا وكذا، إنسان مثلي ذاته كيف نعرفها من بين الذوات؟ ضع  عليها علامة، هذه العلامة هي أن تسميه بالاسم. فذات الله عز وجل لا تشبه  الذوات، ومن خطر بباله تصور هذه الذات أو البحث عن كيف؛ فقد أخطأ وزلت  قدمه، ووالله! لن يدرك شيئاً، فعقولنا محدودة الطاقة كآذاننا وأسماعنا،  كأعيننا وبصرنا، كنطقنا وذاتنا، محدودة، هل يستطيع أحدنا أن يدرك بعينيه  تلك الجراثيم في الأنعام؟ ما يستطيع! انظر الآن هنا، فهذا الهواء فيه  جراثيم تراها بمكبرات الرؤية، وسمعك تسمع به ما شاء الله أن تسمع في حدود  معدودة، وأكثر من ميل أو ميلين ما تسمع الصوت أبداً، وبصرك تبصر به أيضاً  مدى محدوداً لا تتجاوزه أبداً، صوتك ترفعه: الله أكبر فينتهي إلى مدى  محدود، ما يصل إلى كل مكان، طاقتك البدنية تحمل قنطاراً أو قنطارين وتعجز  عن الخمسة والعشرة.فكذلك عقلك يا ابن آدم محدود الطاقة، ما تستطيع أن تدرك  كل شيء، فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن أو مؤمنة أن يفكر في ذات الله؛ لأنه تزل قدمه  ويخبط خبط عشواء، ومستحيل أن يدرك ذات الله، فهو خالق العوالم كلها فكيف  تدركه أنت؟! فتفكروا في آياته، ولا تتفكروا في ذاته؛ لأنكم عاجزون عن إدراك  الذات الإلهية! فـ(الله) اسم علم، فهناك اسم علم، وهناك اسم نكرة، فرجل  نكرة، وإنسان، وامرأة، لكن المرأة زينب علم عليها، وإبراهيم علم على رجل،  و(الله) علم على ذات الرب تبارك وتعالى.فمن أراد أن يناديه فليقل: يا ألله!  يا ألله! وإن شاء قال: اللهم! حذفت ياء النداء لقربه تعالى، وعوضت عنها  الميم، فقالت العرب: اللهم، هذه الميم عوض عن ياء النداء، لا تقل: يا  اللهم! هذا ما يقوله عربي، كيف تجمع بين الحرفين؟! إما أن تقول: يا ألله،  أو تقول: اللهم. فهذه الميم زيدت عوضاً عن ياء النداء؛ لأن الله تعالى  قريب،  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا  خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْثَرَ  إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا  [المجادلة:7] كيف هذا؟ هنا مثال:  الشمس حين تطلع وتمشي في إقليم بكامله هي معك أينما كنت، فهل هي في جيبك؟  هل أنت قريب منها؟ بينك وبينها مسافة ملايين الأميال، وهي معك. فالله الذي  خلق الكون كله، ويقبض السماوات والأرض بيمينه كل الكون بين يديه، فلهذا  استحوا منه يا عباد الله!                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو)                                                                                                   * *

                                و اللَّهُ  [البقرة:255] مبتدأ، فأين الخبر؟ قال تعالى:   لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ [البقرة:255]، كما تقول: إبراهيم، فيقال: ما له؟  تقول: إبراهيم مات، فهل أخبرت أم لا، إبراهيم لا كريم أكرم منه، هل أخبرت  عنه أم لا؟  إذاً: الله أخبر عن نفسه فقال تعالى:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ [البقرة:255] لا معبود سواه، إذ لفظ: (إله) في لغتهم معناه:  المعبود، فكل ما عبد يسمى إلهاً، كل ما عبد، من كوكب، صنم، فرج، حيث عبدوا  الفروج، كل ما عبد يقال فيه: إله في لغة العرب التي نزل بها  القرآن.وبالمناس
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (25) 
الحلقة (32)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (121) 


من عقيدة المؤمن الصادق أن يؤمن بعرش الرحمن الذي تحمله الملائكة، وأن هذا  العرش فيه الكرسي، وهو في العرش كالحلقة الملقاة في فلاة، ورغم ذلك فهو  أوسع من السماوات والأرض، بل إن السماوات السبع لا تتجاوز حجم الدرهم في  وسط الترس بالنسبة للكرسي، ومع ذلك فإن الله مطلع على خلقه، محيط علمه بهم،  لا تعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات أو في الأرض، فتبارك الله الملك الحق  المبين.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليالي ندرس كتاب الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  وها نحن مع آية الكرسي وبعدها آيتان. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ  وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ  إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا  يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ   *  لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي  الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ  بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ  الْوُثْقَى لا انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:255-256].                               

** عظمة آية الكرسي وفضل قراءتها                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! آية الكرسي عرفنا أنها أعظم آية في كتاب  الله، ولعلكم تذكرون ذلك السؤال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لصاحبه  أبي بن كعب ، وكان من حفظة القرآن، فقال له: ( أي آية في كتاب الله أعظم يا  أبا المنذر ؟! قال: آية الكرسي، فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدره  وقال: ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر ! ). وعرفتم أن آية الكرسي من واظب عليها  وحافظ على قراءتها بعد كل صلاة فريضة لم يمنعه من دخول الجنة إلا أنه ما  مات، المانع له الموت، لو جاء لدخل الجنة، وهذا الحديث حسن وعمل به  الصالحون، ولن يكون من غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ لا يقول هذا  إلا من يوحى إليه ويتلقى العلم من ربه.                                                                      

** أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى وكيفية إدراك الاسم الأعظم * * 

                               وقوله تعالى في الجملة الأولى:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ  [البقرة:255] مقتضى الخبر: أن الله تعالى أخبرنا عن نفسه أنه لا إله  إلا هو، وعرفنا أن لفظ الجلالة (الله) علم على ذاته عز وجل، إذ كل ذات يوضع  لها اسم تعرف به، ما ذات من الذوات حتى في غير الأحياء إلا ولها اسم،  كشجرة الزيتون، لا بد من اسم تعرف به.فالله عز وجل له مائة اسم إلا اسماً  واحداً، وأعظمها: (الله)، وقد ورد وصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من  سأل الله باسمه الأعظم لا ترد له دعوة، وأخفى الله هذا من أجل أن يدعوه  عباده بكل أسمائه، إذ لو عرف المسلمون الاسم الأعظم لتركوا الدعاء بكل  الأسماء، ولم يأخذوا إلا بالاسم الأعظم.ونظير هذا الساعة التي في يوم  الجمعة، لا يوافقها عبد يصلي فيسأل الله تعالى فيها شيئاً إلا أعطاه، هذه  الساعة لم تضبط، هل هي بعد العصر، هل هي بعد الظهر، هل هي في الضحى؛ من أجل  أن يطلبها الراشدون والراغبون في الخير، يطلبونها في كامل النهار، إذ لو  ضبطت أنها بعد العصر بساعة لظفر بها كل الناس، وسيعطلون الوقت الآخر من  العبادة.ونظير هذا ليلة القدر، ليلة القدر هذه الليلة خير من ألف شهر، من  أقامها من أولها إلى آخرها كأنما عبد الله بثلاث وثمانين سنة وأربعة أشهر،  عمر كامل، أضاف إلى عمره عمراً آخر، وإذا ظفر بها في كل رمضان صامه فمعناه:  أنه أصبحت له أعمار، إذ ورد في هذا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تقالَّ  أعمار أمته من الستين إلى السبعين، والأمم السابقة يعيش أحدهم ثمانمائة  سنة، خمسمائة سنة، سبعمائة، فأعطاه الله هذه الليلة، نصوم رمضان ونقوم ليله  كل عام فيسجل لنا ثلاث وثمانون سنة، يصبح أحدنا إذ صام أربعين أو خمسين  رمضان وشهد ليلة القدر قد صار له آلاف السنين من عمره!                                                                      

** استحقاق الله تعالى العبادة وحده                                                                                                   * *


                               إذاً:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [البقرة:255] هل  عرفنا معنى: لا إله إلا هو؟ معناها: لا معبود بحق يستحق أن يعبد إلا الله؛  لماذا؟ هل هذا احتكار، هل هذا تحجير، هل هذا تعصب؟ الجواب: لا؛ إذ لا يوجد  من خلقنا وخلق الحياة لنا إلا هو، فلا يعبد إلا هو، فلا معبود بحق إلا هو،  وهذا الحق الذي يستحق به العبادة هو أن يكون قد خلقني، وخلق هذا الكون من  أجلي، حينئذ إذا كان أحد شارك الله في الخلق والإيجاد فلا بأس أن يشركه في  عبادته، لكن بالاستقراء والتتبع والنظر لا تجد من خلق مع الله بعوضة فضلاً  عن جمل أو إنسان، فهل من خالق غير الله؟ لا أحد.فلما كان هو الخالق لنا،  والرازق لنا بإيجاد الغذاء الذي نعيش عليه، والهواء الذي نستنشقه، والماء،  وعناصر الحياة هو خالقها؛ فكيف يعبد معه غيره؟ بأي حق؟! فلهذا ارفع صوتك  -ولن تنقض كلمتك- وقل: لا إله إلا الله، ومن ادعى غير ذلك فليتفضل ليأت  بأدلة تثبت أن غير الله إله مع الله!فمن ادعى أن عيسى عليه السلام هو الله  تعالى؛ قيل له: كان الله ولم يكن عيسى، ثم رفع إلى السماء، فتبقى الحقيقة  أنه: لا إله إلا الله. أما قولنا: بحق؛ فلأن الآلهة المعبودة لا حق لها،  عبدت الكواكب في السماء، عبدت المياه في الأرض، عبدت البشرية، عبدت حتى  الفروج كما قدمنا، لكن معبودات بدون حق، بدون موجب، بدون شرع ولا قانون،  تدفن الميت وتبني على قبره وتعبده؟ أنت الذي دفنته، فكيف تناديه وتستغيث به  وتسأله حاجتك؟ إذاً: تقرر بقوله: لا إله إلا هو أنه لا ينبغي أن يعبد مع  الله أحد، واصرخ بها وصرح: لا إله إلا الله!                                                                      

** حياة الله تعالى الكاملة وقيوميته على خلقه                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله:  الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  [البقرة:255] سائر أنواع  الحياة هو واهبها، حتى حياتي هذه هل أنا أوجدتها؟ من أهدانيها وأعطانيها  غيره؟ كل حي بيننا وفينا وفي العوالم العلوية والسفلية من وهبه حياته؟ إنه  الله.إذاً: فما دام يهب الحياة ويعطيها فلن يكون إلا حياً، وهل ميت يعطي  شيئاً؟ وحياته تختلف عن حياة مخلوقاته، فهو الحي حياة لم يسبقها موت، فنحن  قبل مائة سنة ما كان واحد منا موجوداً، حياة الله حياة كاملة تامة، لا تسبق  بعدم، ولا يأتي بعدها أو يلحقها موت وانقطاع، هذه هي الحياة الحقة.  والقيوم: القائم على كل الأكوان، يديرها ويدبرها، يحيي ويميت، يعطي ويمنع،  يرفع ويضع، كل الكون من يديره؟ من يقوم عليه؟ الله. فهل عثرت البشرية على  قيوم مع الله يدير كوكباً فقط في السماء؟ فهو تعالى الحي الدائم الحياة،  القيوم على كل المخلوقات، لولا قيوميته لارتطمت الحياة وتمزقت من آلاف  السنين!                                                                      

** انتفاء السنة والنوم عن الله عز وجل                                                                                                   * *

                               ثالثاً:  لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ  [البقرة:255]  فلهذا هو تعالى منزه عن صفات المخلوقين، لا تأخذه سنة يعني: نعاس، مقدمة  النوم، إذ لو كان ينام لخرب العالم.إذاً: بهذا أصبح الإله الحق، ومن عدا  الله ينام وتأخذه السنة، فليس -إذاً- كمخلوقاته.                                                                      

** اختصاص الله تعالى بملك ما في السموات والأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               رابعاً:  لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:255] هذه اللام لام الملك، فهذا المسجد لمن؟ لله، وتلك السواري  لمن؟ لله، له ما هو موجود في السماوات والأرض، فهذا البيت الذي تملكه كنت  أنت ولم يكن، وسوف تموت وتتركه، فمن مالكه إذاً؟ الله تعالى. لَهُ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:255] ومعناه: أيها الطماعون!  عليكم بالله، اطمعوا فيما عنده؛ لأنه يملك، أما أن تطمع في مخلوق وتقول:  أعطني عمارة، وابن لي داراً؛ فإنه لا يستطيع، لا يملك هذا، ومن هنا يجب على  القلوب كلها أن تتجه نحو الله، نقف نسأل بالبلايين من البشر وكلمتنا كلها:  اللهم، ما هناك إلا هو؛ لأن له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من الذرة إلى  المجرة، إلى السماوات السبع إلى دار السلام، لا يخرج شيء عن ملك الله  سبحانه وتعالى، كل شيء مملوك لله تعالى.فمن أراد شيئاً فليتملق إليه  وليتزلفه، يناديه بأسمائه وصفاته، يسجد له بين يديه، يكثر من ذكره، هكذا  حتى يسترضيه، أما غير الله فلا يملك شيئاً.له ما في السماوات من كائنات وما  في الأرض من نباتات وحيوانات ومياه وجبال، الكل له، فلا تطلبن -بني- شيئاً  من غير الله، فإنه لا أحد يملك شيئاً إلا الله.                                                                      

** امتناع الشفاعة يوم القيامة بغير إذن الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *


                               خامساً:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:255]؟ الجواب: لا أحد، فهذا الاستفهام بمعنى: النفي،  وهنا نكرر الكلام في الشفاعة لنكون منها على علم.الشفاعة بمعنى: الوساطة،  فلان يشفع له فلان عند الغني الفلاني أو الحاكم الفلاني ليقضي حاجته، يشفع  نفسه بآخر، يصبح شفعاً أو زوجاً.ينفي تعالى أن يكون يوم القيامة من يشفع في  أبيه أو أمه أو أخيه أو قريب أو بعيد بدون إذن الله تعالى نفياً كاملاً،  والله العظيم! لا يوجد من يشفع يوم القيامة في أي كائن بدون أن يأذن الله  له.والعوام يقولون: يا رسول الله! الشفاعة، اشفع لنا يا رسول الله. وهذا  السؤال باطل، اسألوا الله: اللهم شفع فينا نبيك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن يشفع  فيهم نبيك. أما أن تقول: يا رسول الله! الشفاعة؛ فهو لا يملك هذا.                                                                      

** شفاعات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد ذكرنا الشفاعة العظمى، وتقرر عندنا أنها لا يستطيعها  أحد من الأنبياء والرسل سوى نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد امتنع عنها  آدم، وامتنع عنها نوح، وامتنع عنها إبراهيم، وامتنع عنها عيسى، ولما  انتهوا إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أنا لها! )، فكيف عرف أنه لها؟  لأن الله تعالى أعلمه، جاء من سورة بني إسرائيل أو الإسراء قول الله تعالى  له:  وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ عَسَى أَنْ  يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79] رجاء أن يبعثك ربك  مقاماً محموداً، و(عسى) من الله تفيد التحقيق، فمن هنا فحين تأتي البشرية  تطلب إليه أن يشفع لها يقول: ( أنا لها )، لكن كيف شفع؟ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( فآتي تحت العرش فأخر ساجداً، ويلهمني ربي تعالى محامد لم أكن  أعرفها، فيقول لي: يا محمد! ارفع رأسك، واشفع تشفع )، فماذا تسمى هذه  الشفاعة؟ تسمى الشفاعة العظمى لفصل القضاء والحساب بين البشرية وهي في صعيد  واحد، ثم ورد أن أهل القرآن حفظته العاملين به يشفعون في أقربائهم، يأذن  الله لهم، وعرفنا أن شهيد المعركة يشفعه الله فيمن شاء، ويشفع الأنبياء  والرسل والصالحين، لكن كيف يشفعهم؟ هل يأتي سيدي عبد القادر يقول: يا رب!  هؤلاء مريدي وإخواني، أدخلهم الجنة؟! والله! ما يستطيع أن يتكلم، ومن يقوى  على أن يتكلم؟ إذاً: إذا أراد الله عز وجل إكرام عبده قال: يا فلان! اشفع  في فلان، وفلان المشفوع له كان قد رضي عنه، وقبله في جواره، وإنما ليرفع من  مقدارك ويعلي من قيمتك، فيقول لك: اشفع في فلان، وهو قد رضي به أن يدخل  الجنة.والآية التي توضح هذا من سورة النجم:  وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ  يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [النجم:26] أن يشفع  وَيَرْضَى   [النجم:26] في المشفوع له، هذه القاعدة، لا يستطيع أحد في عرصات القيامة أن  يقول: هذا أبي يا رب فأدخله الجنة، أو: هذه والدتي البارة الصالحة أدخلها  الجنة، فيقول الله تعالى: نعم. وإنما الله تعالى هو الذي يمن على عبده  الصالح، فيقول: أي عبدي! اشفع في فلان وفلان وفلان، أو أخرج أباك من النار،  عطاء الله وفضله، إلا أن الشافع هذا له درجة ومنزلة، فلو لم يكن من أولياء  الله وصالحي عباده لما يشفع.والشفاعة النبوية المحمدية متعددة: يشفع في  أناس دخلوا النار فيخرجون من النار ويدخلون الجنة بإذن الله تعالى، ويشفع  في أناس درجتهم هابطة، يشفع فيهم فيرتفعون درجات عالية، فللنبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم شفاعات أكرمه الله تعالى بها، نسأل الله أن يجعلنا من هؤلاء.أما  أنت فمن الجائز أن تكون عبداً صالحاً، ويشفعك الله في أمك؛ لأنها كانت  مؤمنة بارة صالحة، ونقص ميزانها؛ فيشفعك فيها فتشفع، فتقول: أمي! ادخلي  الجنة. أذن الله لك؛  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:255]؟ الجواب: لا أحد.                                                                      

**معنى قوله تعالى: (يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء)                                                                                                   * *


                               ثامناً وتاسعاً:  يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا  خَلْفَهُمْ  [البقرة:255] من هم هؤلاء؟ الكائنات كلها يعلم ماضيها  ومستقبلها وحاضرها، أنا الآن قد أعرف ما أمامي، لكن ما ورائي لا أعرفه،  الآن لا أدري ما ورائي، فعلم الله يحيط بكل الكائنات، ما هناك جانب ما يرى  الله فيه أحداً حيث يكون بإمكانك أن تختبئ فيه، يعلم ما بين يدي خلقه وما  خلفهم، بمعنى: لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة، لا تفكر أنك تختفي عن الله، أو تخفي  شيئاً.هذه الجملة فاصلة في هذا الباب، إذاً: فانتبه، ولا تحاول أن تخفي  شيئاً من أعمالك عن الله عز وجل، بخلاف الآلهة الأخرى المعبودة، فإن علموا  ما في اليوم فإنهم لا يعلمون ما في غد، إن يعلموا ما أمامنا فإنهم لا  يعرفون ما وراءنا، فكيف يعبدون مع الله ويؤلهون؟ هذه آية الكرسي:  يَعْلَمُ  مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ   [البقرة:255] وإن قل  مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ  [البقرة:255]، نحن  الآن نعلم شيئاً كثيراً بإذنه، هو الذي علمنا سورة الفاتحة فحفظناها،  علمنا هذه الآية فتلوناها، علمنا كيف نغرس الشجرة، أو كيف نحصد الزرع، فهو  عز وجل أحاط بكل شيء علماً، وعباده من الملائكة والإنس والجن لا يحيطون  بشيء -وإن قل- من علمه إلا بما شاء هو أن يطلعهم عليه ويعلمهم إياه، أما  استقلالاً فلا والله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض)                                                                                                   * *

                               عاشراً:  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ   [البقرة:255] من أهل العلم من يقول: وسع علمه السماوات والأرض. ولا داعي  إلى هذا التأويل، لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر هذا وقال لأصحابه أو  لـعلي أو لـفاطمة أو لـعائشة مثلاً: كرسي الله علمه؛ لقلنا: آمنا بالله،  لكن ما دام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفسر الكرسي بالعلم فكيف نقول:  وسع علمه السماوات والأرض؟ نعم  يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا  خَلْفَهُمْ  [البقرة:255].فالكرسي يقول فيه عبد الله بن عباس تلميذ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: لو أخذنا السماوات السبع ومزقناها وألصقنا  قطعة بقطعة والأرضين كذلك وأصبحت رقعة واحدة، ووضعنا الكرسي عليها لما  وسعته! آمنا بالله. وأما العرش فسرير الملك، فنسبة الكرسي إلى العرش كحلقة  ملقاة في أرض فلاة، ولكيلا تندهش أقول: أغمض عينيك وفكر في أنك هابط إلى  الأسفل، فبعد مليون سنة إلى أين تصل؟ تقول: لا أشعر، ما أعرف، ولولا أن  العرش فوقنا لقلنا: وبعد العرش ما هو أيضاً؟ فحالنا كحال جنين في بطن أمه،  فلو تتصل بهذا الجنين وتقول: أيها المسكين! أنت في ظلمة، أنت في ضيق، فلو  خرجت من بطن أمك؛ لكان يقول: هاه! ويسخر منك، يقول: أين هذا؟ الدنيا كلها  في ذلك الرحم، لا يرى إلا ذلك، فنحن الآن محصورون في هذه الكرة كأننا في  رحم، لا نشاهد الانطلاقة الواسعة إلا إذا فاضت أرواحنا.فمن هنا قال تعالى:   وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  [البقرة:255]، والكرسي ليس  مثل هذا الذي أنا جالس عليه ونسميه كرسياً، هذا ليس المراد بقول الله  تعالى:  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ  [البقرة:255]، إنما قالت العلماء: قال أصحاب  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: الكرسي موضع قدمي الملك، السرير يجلس عليه  الملك ويدلي رجليه، فيوضع له كرسي يضع قدميه عليه، فبهذا فسر ابن عباس  الكرسي: موضع القدمين، هو على عرشه سرير ملكه، ويضع قدميه على ذلك الجزء  المسمى بالكرسي.والعرش: السرير، كما قال تعالى:  الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى  [طه:5]، وقد كان الله ولم يكن شيء، فيا عبد الله! أين  يذهب بعقولنا؟! كيف نحصر هذه العوالم وما وراءها؟ عجزت العقول عن التفكير  والإدراك، طاقاتنا محدودة، ما نستطيع أن ندرك إلا ما أعطانا الله القدرة  عليه، فقد قلت: صوتك أنت كم ميلاً تسمع به؟ بصرك كم ميلاً تبصر به؟ عقلك  كذلك يدرك أشياء ويعجز عن غيرها، وهناك أشياء ما نبصرها وهي معنا كالهواء؛  لضعفنا وعدم قدرتنا، إذاً: لا يسعنا إلا أن نقول: آمنا بالله .. آمنا  بالله! ونمسك بلحانا إن كان لنا لحى، فيا أيها الحالقون من أبنائنا! أعفوا  لحاكم، ائتسوا بنبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد ذكرت لكم أنه لما كان جالساً  يعلم أصحابه أوحي إليه ( أن رجلاً من بني إسرائيل كان يركب على بقرة )،  والبقرة عندنا نحن الفلاحين ما نركب عليها، نحرث عليها أو نسقي بها الماء، (  فرفعت رأسها إليه وقالت: ما لهذا خلقت! فلما وصل الخبر إلى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم أخذ بلحيته فوراً وقال: آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به ). بقرة  تنطق وتقول لراكبها: ما لهذا خلقت! فقد خلقت للحرث والسقي لا للركوب عليها،  وكان أبو بكر وعمر غائبين عن المجلس، فقال: ( وآمن أبو بكر وعمر ) ثقة في  إيمانهما، وهو كذلك.                                                                      


** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يئوده حفظهما)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا  يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا  [البقرة:255] ما معنى: ولا يئود الله حفظهما؟ أي:  لا يثقله ولا يعجزه حفظ السماوات والأرض، لولا أنه حافظ لهما لتبخرتا من  ملايين السنين، هذه الشمس كم لها؟ لم ما تبعثرت وثقلت وهي نار، لم ما  احترقت وشاهدنا الدخان يملأ الكون؟! إذاً: ولا يثقله أو يعجزه حفظ السماوات  والأرض، الكل محفوظ بحفظه عز وجل، فأبشروا؛ فمن مات منكم ودخل الجنة فسوف  يرى وجه الرحمن عز وجل؛ لأن الأبصار يومئذ ليست كهذه المخلوقة خلقاً مؤقتاً  لخمسين وسبعين وثمانين سنة وتعمى، بل مخلوقة خلقاً أبدياً، فلهذا:   وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ  *  إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ   [القيامة:22-23]، وجوه يومئذ مشرقة، إلى ربها ناظرة، يزيل الحجاب عن وجهه،  ويسلم عليهم، واقرءوا من سورة يس:  سَلامٌ قَوْلًا مِنْ رَبٍّ رَحِيمٍ  [يس:58] ما هو بسلام بالكتاب والواسطة،  سَلامٌ قَوْلًا مِنْ رَبٍّ رَحِيمٍ  [يس:58]، ولم يذق أهل الجنة طعاماً ولا شراباً يدخل عليهم سروراً وبهجة  كسرور نظرتهم إلى وجه الله عز وجل، يغمرهم فرح لا حد له لرؤية الله عز وجل.                                                                       

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وهو العلي العظيم)                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً يقول تعالى:  وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ   [البقرة:255] هل هناك من هو أعلى من الله؟ والله! ما كان، هو العلي الأعلى،  والخلق كله دونه، وهو العظيم، وكيف تعرفون عظمة الله؟إنه إذا تكلم الله  بالكلمة فإن الملائكة يغمى عليهم، مع أن منهم جبريل الذي سد الأفق بأجنحته!  واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا  مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ   [سبأ:23] هذه جاءت تعقيباً على آية الشفاعة:  وَلا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ  عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ  قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ  الْكَبِيرُ  [سبأ:23]. حيث يقول تعالى:  قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [سبأ:22] تفضلوا، اسألوهم المال والولد والحياة  الطويلة.  لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَلا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [سبأ:22]، والذي لا يملك مثقال وزن ذرة هل تقول له: أعطني ولداً،  أو زوجني امرأة، أو رقني في وظيفة؟! لا يملك مثقال ذرة، والله! لا يملكون  مثقال ذرة، إذاً: ما الفائدة من دعائهم؟ أنلعب؟ لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ  ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ  شِرْكٍ  [سبأ:22]، وليس لآلهتكم من شرك مع الله لا بالخمس ولا بواحد في  المائة ولا بواحد في المليون أبداً، لا يوجد إله من آلهة الباطل يملك  بالشركة مع الله ولو بواحد من مليار، إذاً: كيف نطلبهم، من أين يعطوننا؟  وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ  [سبأ:22]، هذه أخرى: لا يوجد من الآلهة  المزعومة من هو ظهير لله يستعين الله به أو يعتز به أو يساعده أو يقوم معه  فيجوز له حينئذ أن يشفع لنا عنده،  وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ   [سبأ:22] من معين كوزير وما إلى ذلك، فكيف ندعوهم إذاً؟ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا  تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا  فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ  وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ  [سبأ:23].                                                                      

** وقفة مع آيات سورة سبأ العائبة على المشركين دعوتهم آلهتهم** 

                               هذه الآيات ينبغي أن نعنى بها، هذه من سورة سبأ بين الأحزاب  وفاطر اسمعوها وتأملوا، وفيها يقول تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ  عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ فَاتَّبَعُوهُ إِلَّا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [سبأ:20]، نحن منهم إن شاء الله،  وَمَا كَانَ لَهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ  [سبأ:21] ما ساق الناس إلى المقاهي بالعصا،  اعلموا أن الشيطان لا يملك قوة يدفعك بها إلى المعصية، والله! ما يستطيع،  ما هو إلا الوسوسة والتزيين.ونستطر
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (26) 
الحلقة (33)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (122) 


                         لما انتشر الإسلام وقويت شوكته صار المسلمون يخشى جانبهم من قبل  اليهود والنصارى ممن هم حولهم في الجزيرة، فأراد نفر من المؤمنين إلزام  قرابتهم ممن تهود أو تنصر قبل الإسلام بالدخول في الإسلام كرهاً، فأنزل  الله عز وجل أمره لهم بعدم إلزام أحد من الكتابيين بالدخول في الإسلام،  مبيناً لهم أن الحق واضح وأن الضلال بيّن، وأنه يكفي المؤمنين ولاية الله  عز وجل لهم، وافتقار الكافرين إلى هذه الولاية، واستحقاقهم للنار وغضب  الجبار.                     

**قراءة في تفسير آية الكرسي من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء يا ربنا ورب العالمين.وها نحن مع هاتين  الآيتين الكريمتين من سورة البقرة: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  لا  إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ فَمَنْ  يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لا انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *   اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى  النُّورِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ  يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:256-257].قبل دراستنا لهاتين  الآيتين نقرأ هداية الآية الكريمة التي هي آية الكرسي.                               

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآية الكريمة:من هداية الآية:أولاً: أنها أعظم آية في كتاب الله  تعالى ]، ولا تتردد في هذا، فهي أعظم آية في كتاب الله عز وجل، [ وقد  اشتملت على ثمانية عشر اسماً لله تعالى ما بين ظاهر ومضمر ]، آية واحدة  اشتملت على ثمانية عشر اسماً من أسماء الله تعالى، بعضها مضمر وبعضها ظاهر،  [ وكلماتها خمسون كلمة، وجملها عشر جمل كلها ناطقة بربوبيته تعالى  وبألوهيته وبأسمائه وصفاته الدالة على كمال ذاته وعلمه وقدرته وعظيم  سلطانه.ثانياً: تستحب قراءتها بعد الصلاة المكتوبة، وعند النوم، وفي البيوت  لطرد الشيطان ].تستحب قراءة آية الكرسي بعد الصلاة المفروضة، وهي الصلوات  الخمس، وعند النوم، وفي البيوت، فحين تدخل بيتك اقرأ آية الكرسي فتطرد  الشياطين من بيتك، ولن تستطيع بعد قراءتها لطرد الشياطين أن تفتح الفيديو  وتشاهد العاهرات يغنين، ما تقوى على هذا، ما تستطيع ما دمت تريد أن تطهر  بيتك من الشياطين فقلت: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ  [البقرة:255] ترفع صوتك وأنت في بيتك  فما يبقى مجال للشياطين أن يدفعوك إلى أن تشاهد عواهر النساء وظلمة الرجال  وكفارهم.إذاً: الحمد لله الذي رزقنا هذا النور وجعلنا من أهل آية الكرسي  نتلوها دبر الصلوات الخمس، وعند النوم، ونتلوها في البيوت، فالحمد لله.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين:قال تعالى:  لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي  الدِّينِ  [البقرة:256] هذا خبر ومعناه: الإنشاء، أي: لا تكرهوا أحداً على  الدخول في الدين، كقوله:  وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ   [البقرة:233]، خبر ولكن معناه الإنشاء، أي: على الوالدات أن يرضعن أولادهن،  جملة خبرية ومعناها إنشائي.                                 

** سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                   * *


                               وسبب نزول هذه الآية: أن سكان المدينة النبوية تنصر أو تهود  أفراد منهم، فلما دخل آباؤهم وإخوانهم في الإسلام أرادوا أن يكرهوهم  بالعصا على أن يدخلوا في الإسلام، وقد أصبحوا يهوداً من فترة أو نصارى،  فنزلت هذه الآية الكريمة تقول: لا تكرهوهم على الدخول في الإسلام، إن دخلوا  بإراداتهم واختيارهم ورغبتهم فذاك، وإن أبوا إلا اليهودية أو النصرانية  فاتركوهم. لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ  الغَيِّ  [البقرة:256]؛ إذ أنزل الله كتابه ورسوله ونصر دينه وأولياءه  وطلعت الشمس واتضح النهار وعرف الحق، إذاً: فما هناك حاجة إلى الإكراه،  فالذي يتأمل أصول هذا الدين وفروعه وشرائعه وما يحويه من الهدى والنور يدخل  في الإسلام بدون عصا أو كرباج كما يقولون.                                                                     

** خلاف الفقهاء في شمول الآية الكريمة غير أهل الكتاب                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا اختلف أهل العلم: هل هذا عام في اليهود والنصارى وفي  غيرهم من المشركين؟الجمهو  ر على أن هذا خاص بأهل الذمة اليهود والنصارى أهل  الكتاب، وقد علمتم يقيناً أنه يوجد يهود أو نصارى في بلاد المسلمين ولا  يكرهون على الدخول في الإسلام، ولا يؤمرون بصلاة ولا زكاة ولا غسل من  جنابة، ولا يسمح لهم بأن يرابطوا في ثغورنا ولا أن يحملوا السلاح معنا؛  لأنهم كالأموات لا قيمة لهم، ميت وتقول له: صل! أين يذهب بعقلك؟ ميت تقول  له: زك، لماذا يزكي؟ نفسه خبيثة منتنة بأوضار الشرك والكفر، ما يزكيها شيء  ولو أنفق ماله كله.وأما المشركون الكافرون فالجمهور على أنهم يقاتلون حتى  يدخلوا في الإسلام، ومالك رحمه الله يرى أنهم لا يلجئون إلى الدخول في  الإسلام بالقوة، وقد يؤخذ برأي مالك في بعض الظروف، وهذا خارج الجزيرة، أما  قبة الإسلام وبيضته هذه الديار فلا يجتمع فيها دينان ولا يبقى فيها مشرك  ولا كافر، وإليكم نص الآية الكريمة التي يفهم منها هذا:  بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *   فَسِيحُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ  مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْزِي الْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَذَانٌ  مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ  مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   [التوبة:1-3]، إذاً: أعطاهم فرصة أربعة أشهر: اذهبوا إلى الشرق إلى الغرب  أو ادخلوا في الإسلام، فإذا انقضت الأشهر الأربعة وجب قتالكم، أو تدخلون في  الإسلام، إذ قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ  وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ  [التوبة:5]؛ لأن وفاة  الرسول أصبحت على الأبواب قريبة جداً، هذه السورة من آخر ما نزل.إذاً: ولا  يموت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي دار الإسلام كفر وشرك وكافرون ومشركون،  أما خارج الجزيرة فالأمر واسع،  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ   [التوبة:5]، أعطاهم مدة أربعة أشهر، يلتحق بالأحباش.. يلتحق بفارس.. يلتحق  بالروم، يدخل في الإسلام، أما أن يبقى كافراً في دار الإسلام فلا، ( لا  يجتمع دينان في جزيرة العرب )؛ لأنها قبة الإسلام وبيضته.                                                                     

** خطوات ومراحل قتال المشركين                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: خلاصة ما عرفنا: أن أهل الذمة من اليهود والنصارى لا  نكرههم على الدخول في الإسلام؛ لأن الله تعالى قال في هذه السورة من آخرها:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [التوبة:123] لبيك اللهم لبيك. قال:   قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ  غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123]، هذا  أمر الله للمؤمنين، ناداهم ثم أمرهم:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ  مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123]، يلون دياركم وبلادكم، قاتلنا الروم في  الشام فتصبح حدودنا أوروبا فندخل إليها. ولهذا مثل: بركة أو بحيرة ماء حين  تلقي فيها حجراً تنفتح فيها دائرة وتأخذ في الاتساع حتى تصل إلى أطراف ذلك  الحوض أو البركة، فهذا النور الإلهي وهذه الرحمة الربانية لا تحرمها  البشرية، ومن أجلهم نزلت لأنهم عبيد الله، فلا يصح أبداً أن نتركهم تعبث  بهم الشياطين من عقول هابطة وأفكار فاسدة بالظلم والخبث والشر والفساد،  ومصيرهم بعد هذا البلاء والشقاء إلى عالم الخلد في عذاب الله أبداً، فرسالة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما جاءت إلا لإنقاذ البشرية.إذاً: كلما دخل إقليم  في الإسلام فحدودنا وراءه، سنعسكر سواء غزونا من طريق البر أو البحر،  نعسكر ونراسل أهل الإقليم: تدخلون في الإسلام فتنقذون أنفسكم من الشقاء  والبلاء والفتن والهون والدون والظلم والخبث والشر والفساد، وتنقذون أنفسكم  من عذاب النار يوم القيامة، فإن قالوا: مرحباً وأهلاً وسهلاً؛ دخل رجالنا  ووضعوا محاكم وأخذوا يعلمون ويهدون تلك الأمة، وتمر فترة من الزمن وكلهم  أولياء الله، لا كذب.. لا خيانة.. لا خمر.. لا زنا.. لا فجور،  كالملائكة.فإن رفضوا نقول لهم: لتسمحوا لنا أن ندخل، نحن نتكلم مع الملك أو  الحاكم وجيشه، والأمة المسكينة ما ذنبها، فاسمحوا لنا أن ندخل لتعليم هذه  البشرية سبيل نجاتها وسلم كمالها ورقيها، فإن قالوا: لا بأس؛ دخلنا وأخذنا  نعلم ونربي ونوجه، ما هي إلا أيام -ولا أقول: أعوام- وإذا بالناس يدخلون في  رحمة الله أفواجاً؛ لما يشاهدون من الطهر والصفاء والكمال البشري الذي ما  كانوا يحلمون به؛ لأن حاملي هذه الرسالة كالملائكة في صفاء أرواحهم وفي  تهذيب نفوسهم وزكاة آدابهم، بالنظر إليهم يجذبونك فتقتدي بهم، ما هي إلا  فترة وقد دخلوا في الإسلام.فإن رفضوا فالثالثة: القتال حتى يدخلهم الله في  رحمته، فتستقبل الجيوش الجيوش كرة وكرتين ويومين وثلاثة شهر حتى ينهزم  الكفر والكافرون ويدخل المؤمنون بصلاتهم بأنوارهم بكلامهم الطيب بعدلهم  برحمتهم فيتدفق الناس على الإسلام ويدخلون فيه.فلما غزونا أفريقيا والأندلس  والشام والعراق هل هناك من أجبر على الإسلام بالعصا؟ والله! لا أحد أبداً،  بل كان ينهزم الجيش الكافر فيدخل المسلمون فيشاهد الناس صلاتهم واستقامتهم  وابتساماتهم فيدخلون في رحمة الله، فما لهم الآن لا يدخلون؟ لأنهم ما  شاهدوا أنوار الإسلام، لو شاهدوا الطهر والصفاء والرحمة والمودة والإخاء في  العالم الإسلامي؛ حيث أمرهم واحد على لا إله إلا الله، وغايتهم واحدة؛  لتدفقوا في بلاد الإسلام ودخلوا في رحمة الله، ولكن -مع الأسف- هم الذين  مزقونا وفرقونا وشتتونا وأقعدونا عن الكمال ليحرموا هم أيضاً ويدخلوا جهنم،  أيديهم هي التي فعلت بالمسلمين هذا حتى يحرموا من رحمة الله ويعيشوا على  الخبث والدمار، وفي النهاية إلى مصير العياذ بالله منه.                                                                      

** الموقف من أهل الكتاب والمشركين والمرتدين                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: فنقول: خلاصة القول: أن الجزيرة لا يبقى فيها دين إلا  الإسلام، ومن لم يرد الإسلام فليرحل ولييخرج منها، لا يبقى فيها، وأهل  الذمة إذا حكمناهم ودخلوا في ظل راية لا إله إلا الله لا يكرهون على الدخول  في الدين أبداً، يبقون على مسيحيتهم أو يهوديتهم حتى يشاء الله رحمتهم  ودخولهم في الإسلام، والمشركون هل نواصل قتالهم ولا نقبل لهم ذمة ولا يبقون  في ذمتنا؟الجمهور على ذلك، ومالك يقول: نعاملهم معاملة أهل الكتاب. وهذا  قد يستفاد منه في ظروف خاصة حيث يعجز المسلمون حين تحدث أحداث فيأخذون بهذه  الفتيا. فلا إكراه في الدين، ومن ارتد من المسلمين فإنه يستتاب ثلاثة  أيام، يقال له: ترجع إلى دين الله أم لا؟ فإن رفض قتل كافراً ولا يحل بقاؤه  بيننا أبداً، لا يقاس على اليهودي والنصراني؛ لأنه أسلم وارتد، إذاً:  جزاؤه القتل، ولكن يطلب منه الرجوع والندم والعودة ثلاثة أيام متتالية،  يحضر في المحكمة ويبقى هناك محبوساً، فإن أصر على ردته وخروجه من الإسلام  وتنصر أو تهود أو تبلشف فإنه يقتل بحكم الله عز وجل وقضائه. لا إِكْرَاهَ  فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ  [البقرة:256]، الرشد:  الهدى والنور بنزول الكتاب وبعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث تبين  الغي وعرف الشرك والجهل والظلم والخبث، اتضح هذا وهذا، فلا معنى إذاً  للإكراه على الدين.                                                                      


**معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ   [البقرة:256]، ما الطاغوت هذا؟لفظ الطاغوت والطاغية والطاغي من: طغى الشيء:  إذا ارتفع، فالصنم يعبد، ارتفع وطغى وأصبح إلهاً يعبد، والرجل يعبد ويقدسه  الناس ويعبدونه حيث ارتفع وطغى، أصبح كالإله إذاً، فلهذا كل ما عبد ويعبد  من دون الله سمه طاغوتاً من الطغيان، وهو الارتفاع والتكبر والعلو، إذاً:  كل ما عبد من دون الله من سائر الألهة والأهواء هو طاغوت.إذاً: عباد الله،  أيها الناس! اعلموا أن من يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فيقول: لا إله ثم  يقول: إلا الله، يقول: (لا إله حق) فيحطم كل الآلهة الباطلة، ثم يقول: (إلا  الله)، كفر بالطاغوت ثم آمن بالله؛ ولهذا يقول الحكماء: التخلية تجب قبل  التحلية، أنت عليك أوساخ في بدنك من عملك، فلا تأتي وتلبس ثيابك الجميلة  وتتضمخ بالطيب وعليك الأوساخ، خطأ هذا ما ينفعك، أولاً: اغسل بدنك بالماء  والسدر والصابون، وحين يطهر جسمك وينظف البس الثياب النظيفة وتطيب بالطيب،  أما وعليك أوساخ وتلبس فما ينفع.إذاً: تخل أولاً عن الأوساخ والأدناس وتطيب  بعد ذلك بالطيب، أولاً: اكفر بكل الآلهة الباطلة وقل: (لا إله) أعترف به  أبداً، ثم قل: (إلا الله) فذلك إلهي الحق الذي أذل له وأخضع وأعبده بما  أمرني أن أعبد، هذا معنى: التخلية قبل التحلية، تخل عن المسكرات وبعد ذلك  خذ الأوراد والأذكار، أما وأنت قائم على المعاصي وتقول: أعطوني ورداً أذكر  الله به فما ينفع، فالتخلية قبل التحلية؛ لأن الله تعالى قال وقوله الحق:   فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ  [البقرة:256] أولاً  وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ   [البقرة:256] ثانياً؛  فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى   [البقرة:256]، والعروة معروفة، واستمسك بها: أمسكها، فلن يسقط أبداً في  النار.  

** ذكر رؤيا عبد الله بن سلام في استمساكه بالعروة الوثقى                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الآية يفسرها ما روي: أن عبد الله بن سلام حبر اليهود  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه رأى رؤيا منامية وأخبر بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ففسر له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رؤياه، ماذا رأى؟ رأى أنه تحت دوحة  خضراء، وهذه الدوحة الخضراء في وسطها عمود إلى السماء مرتفع، وفي رأسه  عروة، وعبد الله بن سلام متمسك بتلك العروة، ففسر له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بأن تلك الدوحة الإسلام، والعروة: لا إله إلا الله، فأنت مبشر بالجنة،  فأصبح أهل المدينة إذا مروا بـابن سلام يقولون: هذا من أهل الجنة ولا  يشكون.إذاً:  فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى  [البقرة:256]  التي لا تنحل ولا تسقط يا عبد الله منها،  لا انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ  سَمِيعٌ  [البقرة:256] لأقوال عباده،  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:256] بأحوالهم  وأمورهم، فليخش وليتق، ولنؤمن بهداية الله لمن شاء هدايته، وإضلال الله لمن  شاء إضلاله لواسع علمه وقدرته ولسمعه لكل أشياء الكون، فلا يخفى عليه شيء. 

** ذكر بعض ما اشتملت عليه الآية الكريمة من الأحكام                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الآية الأولى عرفنا منها أنه لا يكره أحد على أن يدخل  في الإسلام، يؤمر ويوجه وينصح ويدعى، أما ان تخرج المسدس وتقول: قل: لا إله  إلا الله وإلا فسأقتلك؛ فهذا لا يجوز أبداً.وأما أهل الديار المشركة التي  ليست ديار أهل كتاب فالجمهور على أنهم يدعون إلى الدخول في الإسلام أو  يقاتلون حتى يسلموا. وهل عرفتم ما الطاغوت؟ مأخوذ من الطغيان، أما قال  تعالى:  لَمَّا طَغَى الْمَاءُ حَمَلْنَاكُمْ فِي الْجَارِيَةِ   [الحاقة:11]؟ أي: ارتفع، فكل ما عبده الخلق من دون الله يقال فيه: طاغوت،  والذي يعبد ورضي بأن يعبدوه هو طاغوت، إلا إذا أنكر عليهم ولم يقبل منهم  ذلك.إذاً: من يكفر بالطاغوت أولاً فيقول: لا أؤمن بغير الله، لا أعترف  بمعبود سوى الله، لا أقر أبداً أحداً على عبادة غير الله، هذا أولاً، ثم  يعبد الله، أما أن يقول: أنا لا أعترف بعبادة كائن من كان إلا الله ثم لا  يعبد الله؛ فما تمسك بالعروة، ما وصل إليها حتى يحقق معنى: لا إله إلا  الله، لا بد أن ينفي وجود إله مع الله يعبد معه، ويعبد الله عز وجل، ولو  قال: لا إله إلا الله ولم يعبد الله فهل تنفعه هذه الكلمة؟ ما تنفعه، هو  كاذب كاذب كاذب.إذاً: التخلية قبل التحلية، تبرأ من كل معبود سوى الله، لا  تعترف بعبادة كائن من كان إلا الله عز وجل فاعبده.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور ...)               * * 

          ثم قال تعالى:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:257]  الله جل جلاله ولي الذين آمنوا، الذين آمنوا بأن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله، آمنوا بلقاء الله والوقوف بين يديه للاستنطاق والاستجواب  والحساب والجزاء، آمنوا بوحيه وشرعه، هؤلاء المؤمنون الله وليهم، والولاية  تتحقق بشيئين: الإيمان والتقوى، وهنا ما ذكرت التقوى؛ لأنها لازمت  الإيمان، والله! ما آمن عبد حق الإيمان إلا اتقى الله عز وجل، لا تتصور أن  عبداً عرف الله وآمن بجلاله وكماله ثم يعيش على معصيته وعبادة غيره.                               
                                                              أركان الولاية                                                                                                    
                               آية سورة يونس عليه السلام بينت أن ولاية الله تتحقق لمن  طلبها بالإيمان والتقوى، أي: بالإيمان والعمل الصالح واجتناب الشرك  والمعاصي، إذ الآية هي قوله تعالى من سورة يونس عليه السلام:  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [يونس:62]، وكأن سائلاً يقول: من هم يا رب أولياؤك؟ فأجاب قائلاً:   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ   *  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  [يونس:64]، وفسر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا بالرؤيا الصالحة يراها الرجل أو ترى له،  إما يراها هو قبل أن يموت أو يراها عبد آخر ويقول: رأيت لك كذا وكذا، أما  البشرى التي وهو على سرير الموت فهذه البشرى في الآخرة، إذا كان الولي في  سكرات الموت وأصبح لا يقوى على أن يخبر ويتكلم بما يشاهد فإنه يأتي الوفد  الكريم مع ملك الموت، واسمع كلماتهم بالحرف الواحد:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30] أي: قالوا: لا إله  إلا الله وعبدوا الله، آمنوا وأطاعوا،  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30] على دين الله لا اعوجاج ولا انحراف،  تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [فصلت:30]، بماذا؟  أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا  تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ   *   نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ    *  نُزُلًا مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ  [فصلت:30-32]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم،  اللهم اجعلنا منهم، الله اجعلنا منهم.من هؤلاء؟ هل هم بنو هاشم .. بنو تميم  .. البيض .. السود؟  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30]، والاستقامة هي أداء الواجبات والتخلي عن  المحرمات، وامش في طريقك إلى دار السلام، وسر هذا معلوم، لأن العبادات تزكي  النفوس وتطهرها، والبعد عن مدسيات النفس من الشرك والذنوب والمعاصي يبقي  ذلك الصفاء وذلك الطهر للروح البشرية، فإذا جاءت الملائكة تقبضها تجدها  طاهرة كأرواحهم، فيعرجون بها إلى الملكوت الأعلى وتفتح لها أبواب السماء،  أما إذا كانت مظلمة منتنة متعفنة كأرواح الكافرين والشياطين فهذه الأرواح  مستحيل أن تدخل الجنة، واقرءوا آية سورة الأعراف:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ  [الأعراف:40]، من يدخل البعير في عين الإبرة؟  مستحيل، كذلك مستحيل على أصحاب الأرواح الخبيثة أن يدخلوا دار السلام  الطاهرة، هذا حكم الله.                                                                     


** الولاية والفلاح في زكاة النفس والخسران في تدسيتها                                                                                                   * *

                               وصدر حكم الله على الإنس والجن بأن من زكى نفسه بالإيمان  والعمل الصالح دخل الجنة، ومن أخبثها بالشرك والمعاصي دخل النار، فقال  تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، هذا حكم الله أقسم عليه بأعظم إقسام في كتابه:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا  بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8]، كل هذه يمين لله  تعالى؛ لعظم هذا الحكم، والبشرية عمياء تقودها الشياطين إلى المصير  المحتوم، إلى جهنم، إلى عالم الشقاء، وقد صدر حكم الله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ   [الشمس:9] فاز بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة من زكى نفسه من أبيض أو أسود،  في الأولين أو الآخرين؟ زكاها وطيبها وطهرها بمواد خاصة ألا وهي الإيمان  والعمل الصالح، وقد خاب وخسر خسراناً أبدياً من دساها، أفرغ عليها أطنان  الذنوب والآثام، حتى أصبحت منتنة عفنة كأرواح الشياطين، والله! لا تفتح لها  أبواب السماء، يعرجون بها في موكب يناسبها فيستأذنون فلا يؤذن لهم،  فيعودون بها إلى القبر ثم إلى المصير المحتوم في الدركات السفلى من الكون  في سجين، فكيف لا تعرف البشرية هذا الحكم وقد صدر عليها؟ لأنهم كفروا بالله  وكتابه ورسوله.يقول تعالى:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ  [البقرة:257] يخرجهم من  ظلمات الكفر والشرك والجهل إلى نور الإيمان والعلم والمعرفة، أيما مؤمن آمن  بصدق واتقى الله عز وجل أصبح عالماً ربانياً. اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ  [البقرة:257] من الشكوك والأوهام  والهواجس والخواطر السيئة والمسالك المنتنة والفكر الهابط، كل هذه يخرجهم  منها إلى نور اليقين، نور العلم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               وفي الجانب الآخر قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   [البقرة:257] بمعنى: غطوا وجحدوا، جحدوا عبادة الله فما اعترفوا بها، جحدوا  رسالات الله، هؤلاء الكافرون الجاحدون من أولياؤهم؟الطاغو  ت، والطاغوت هنا  هو الأكبر وهو الشيطان، الشيطان هو أعظم طاغوت؛ لأنه هو الذي عبد من دون  الله عبادة حقيقية، إذ كل من عبد كوكباً.. شجراً.. حجراً.. فرجاً هو في  الحقيقة عابد للشيطان، إذ الشيطان هو الذي سول ذلك وحسنه ودفعه إليه، أما  هذا الذي عبد عبد القادر فهل قال له: اعبدوني؟ والذي قال: هذه شاة سيدي عبد  القادر هل الشيخ عبد القادر أمرهم بهذا؟ من أمر بهذا؟ الشيطان هو الذي  عُبد. وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ  مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ  [البقرة:257] من نور الإيمان إلى ظلمات  الكفر، من نور العلم إلى ظلمات الجهل؛ لأن الكافر أجهل الخلق، لو كان يعلم  لعرف من خلقه، ومن دبر حياته، ومن قاده ويقوده إلى مصيره.والخاتم الأخير:   أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:257] البعداء، أولئك أولياء الطاغوت أهل الكفر والشرك  والجهل  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  [البقرة:257] لا يفارقونها ولا تفارقهم أبداً،  وصاحبك هو الذي يلازمك أم لا؟ فمن أصحاب النار الذين لا تفارقهم ولا  يفارقونها؟ أهل الشرك والكفر والعياذ بالله، أولياء الشيطان. أُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ  [البقرة:257] لا سواهم  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:257]، والله! لا نهاية أبداً، خلود أبدي.                                                                                                        

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               هاتان الآيتان لهما هدايتهما، فتأملوا:قال المؤلف غفر الله  له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيتين:من هداية الآيتين:أولاً:  لا يكره أهل الكتابين ومن في حكمهم كالمجوس والصابئة ]، لا يكرهون [ على  الدخول في الإسلام إلا باختيارهم، وتقبل منهم الجزية ويقرون على  دينهم.ثانياً: الإسلام كله رشد وما عداه ] كله [ ضلال ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟  من قوله تعالى:  قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ  [البقرة:256] وطلعت شموسه  بالكتاب والنبي المرسل والشريعة القائمة، تبين الرشد من الغي، فالإسلام كله  رشد، وما عدا الإسلام ضلال من يهودية أو نصرانية أو بوذية أو صابئة، قل ما  شئت من الملل الهابطة، فكله -والله- ضلال لا رشد فيه؛ لأنه لا يزكي النفس  ولا يعد صاحبه للجنة؛ لأنه لا يطهر الأرواح والقلوب والعقول أبداً، فالكفار  هابطون كالحيوانات.[ ثالثاً: التخلي عن الرذائل مقدم على التحلي بالفضائل.  [ رابعاً: معنى لا إله إلا الله وهي الإيمان بالله والكفر بالطاغوت ]،   فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى [البقرة:256]، هذا معنى لا إله إلا الله.رابعاً:  ولاية الله تعالى تنال ] بماذا؟ هل بالحسب والنسب.. بالبطولات.. بالشجاعات؟  تنال ولاية الله بشيئين: [ بالإيمان والتقوى ].ما هي التقوى يا أبناء  الإسلام ورجالاته؟ التقوى: فعل ما أمر الله به وترك ما نهى الله عنه، بذلك  نتقي غضب الله أولاً ثم عذابه ثانياً، ما هناك حصون ولا أسوار ولا جيوش  نتقي بها عذاب الله أبداً، ما يتقى إلا بطاعته.هل يستطيع من تحت السماء أن  يتقي الله وهو لا يعرف ما أمر الله به ولا نهى عنه؟ مستحيل، لا يمكنك يا  عاقل أن تتقي الله إلا إذا عرفت بم تتقيه.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (27) 
الحلقة (34)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (123) 


إن من آمن بالله عز وجل واتقاه، وجاء إلى ما أمره به سبحانه فأتاه مخلصاً  لله فيه، وجاء لما نهى عنه سبحانه فاجتنبه وتوقاه ابتغاء وجهه سبحانه، فإنه  مستحق لمحبة الله تعالى، جدير بولايته سبحانه، ومن تولاه الله أيده ونصره  وأدخله جنته، وأما من كفر بالله وأعرض عن داعيه، وارتكب المعاصي والمنكرات،  فإنه مستحق لولاية الطواغيت؛ إبليس وأعوانه وأتباعه، جدير به ان يحشر  معهم، ويتشارك معهم منازلهم في النار.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل،  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا المطلوب يا رب العالمين.والآية التي أجملنا  القول فيها ولم نفصله هي قول الله عز وجل:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى  الظُّلُمَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:257].                               

** ولاية الله تعالى للمؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:257] من وليكم يا عباد  الله؟ الله هو الذي يتولى أمركم، هو الذي يسددكم، هو الذي يخرجكم من ظلمات  الجهل وظلمات الفسق والشرك والكفر إلى أنوار الإيمان والعمل الصالح.  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:257] بخلاف غيرهم فوليهم  الشيطان، وهكذا تقرر ما علمناه من قبل أن البشرية إما أن يوالوا الله ربهم  ويواليهم مولاهم، وإما أن يوالوا الشيطان ويواليهم الشيطان عدوهم، ما هناك  وسط.                                                                      

** الإيمان والتقوى طريق تحقيق الولاية                                                                                                   * *

                               وولاية الله عز وجل تتحقق بأمرين، من أراد أن يكون ولياً  لله فليحقق أمرين اثنين، فإذا حققهما ثبتت له ولاية الله، وهذان الأمران  هما: الإيمان والتقوى، فهل هناك من رغبة في معرفتهما؟ إي والله، ما منا أحد  إلا ويريد أن يكون ولياً لله، فالأمران هما: الإيمان والتقوى، الإيمان  بالله وبما أمر الله أن نؤمن به من الغيب والشهادة، والإيمان حقيقته:  التصديق الجازم الخالي من الغيب والشك بأن الله هو رب العالمين وإله  الأولين والآخرين، ونؤمن بلقائه وهو يوم القيامة أو اليوم الآخر، ونؤمن بما  أمرنا أن نؤمن به من ملائكته وكتبه ورسله وقضائه وقدره؛ ولهذا أركان  الإيمان التي ينبني عليها ستة جاءت في القرآن الكريم في البقرة وغيرها، إلا  الركن السادس -وهو القضاء والقدر- فجاء في سورة القمر، إذ قال تعالى:   إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ  [القمر:49].وقد عرفنا القدر،  فالقدر كتبه الله في كتاب يسمى كتاب المقادير، كتب فيه كل ما أراد أن يخلق  ويوجد من ذرات الحياة والدار الآخرة وهو مكتوب، ويسمى باللوح المحفوظ،  فوالله الذي لا إله غيره! لا يحدث حدث في السماوات ولا في الأرض إلا وقد  سبق أن كتبه الله، ويستحيل أن يوجد حادث غير موجود في كتاب المقادير، هذا  مظهر من مظاهر عظمة الله وقدرته، هذا الله رب العالمين، من آمن به وصدق في  إيمانه اتقاه، ولا تستطيع أن تأتينا بإنسان أو جني عاقل ويؤمن بالله ولا  يتقي عذابه ولا سخطه؛ فلهذا ما ذكر هنا التقوى مع الإيمان، لا يعقل أبداً  أن شخصاً يؤمن بالله ويعرف أن مصيره إليه، وأن حياته بين يديه، وأنه مولاه  وسيده، وأنه يحبه، ثم يتمرد عليه ويفسق عن أمره ويعصيه، كل من آمن بالله حق  الإيمان وجد نفسه مضطراً إلى تقواه. وأضرب مثلاً للعامة: إذا تحققت يا عبد  الله أن هذه القارورة أو هذا الكأس فيه سم قاتل، فهل ستقدم على شربه؟  ستتقيه، لو علمت أن لصاً يحمل سلاحاً يريدك وأيقنت، فهل ترضى بأن تواجهه،  أو تمشي وراءه، أو تظهر له؟ الجواب: لا. فمن عرف الله عز وجل معرفة الحب  والولاء فإنه يستحيل أن يخرج عن طاعته، ومن عرف قدرة الله وعظمته خاف منه  ورهبه، ولا يستطيع أن يعصيه ويخرج عن طاعته؛ إذ التقوى لله عز وجل بها  يتحقق الإيمان، فلا وجود لمؤمن غير تقي.والآية المبينة لهذه الحقيقة آية  سورة يونس، وهي قول ربنا تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، من هم؟  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، ذكر صفتين هما الإيمان والتقوى، والكافر  لن يكون لله ولياً، هذا وليه الشيطان، ولا يوجد مؤمن حق الإيمان يفجر  أبداً. إذاً:  وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، يتقون ماذا؟ غضب ربهم  وسخطه، لا يرضون أن يغضب الجبار عليهم أو يسخط، يتقون عذابه ونكاله في  الدنيا والآخرة، هؤلاء هم أولياء الله.                                                                     
*
*
* *بشرى المتقين من أولياء الله تعالى* * 

                                لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي  الآخِرَةِ  [يونس:64] أيضاً، وفسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البشرى في  الحياة الدنيا: بأنها الرؤيا الصالحة يراها العبد الصالح أو ترى له، إما أن  يراه هو بنفسها، أي: يريه الله عز وجل في منامه ما يبشر به من أنه من  أولياء الله، أو يراها عبد صالح ويقصها عليه: لقد رأيتك يا فلان في كذا  وكذا.وبين الآخرة والدنيا بشرى عظمى وهي عند سكرات الموت، المريض على سرير  الموت كما يقولون وقد انقطعت صلته بالحياة فما أصبح يكلم عواده ولا جيرانه  ولا أولاده، انقطع، ثم تنزل الملائكة تحمل البشرى، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله  تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30]، هذا هو الإيمان والتقوى، فالذي قال: ربي الله آمن واستقام واتقى  الله فما فجر ولا فسق عن أمره ونهيه،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [فصلت:30] بماذا؟  أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا  بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ [فصلت:30]. اللهم اجعلنا منهم.  هذه عند سكرات الموت، وحسب تلك الروح الطاهرة أن يزفها الملكوت الأعلى وفد  من الملائكة الأطهار وتفتح لها أبواب السماء وتصل إلى أن تخر تحت العرش  ساجدة، ويسجل اسمها في ديوان عظيم هو عليون:  كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ  الأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ [المطففين:18]، ومن هم الأبرار؟ المؤمنون  المتقون الصادقون في تقواهم لله أولئك الأبرار. ثم يعاد بها إلى القبر إلى  حيث الجثة وإن تمزقت وتلاشت، وتستقر فيها الروح ويجري امتحان، وثم تبشر  بدار السلام ويكشف لها عن مجلسها وعن مقامها في الجنة وتشاهده في القبر، ثم  يرجع بها لتعيش في الملكوت الأعلى بقية هذه الحياة إلى أن تنتهي،  لَهُمُ  الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ [يونس:64].إذاً:  الإيمان والتقوى، الإيمان عرفناه فصدقنا بوجود الله وألوهيته وربوبيته  وأسمائه وصفاته وجلاله وعظمته، حتى أوجد لنا هذا خوفاً في نفوسنا منه وحباً  في قلوبنا له.                                                                      

** كيفية التقوى وبيان أن العلم وسيلة تحصيلها                                                                                                   * *

                               وكيف نتقي؟ هنا تأملوا أيها السامعون وأيتها السامعات ولا  تتألموا، اعلموا أنه لا يتأتى لإنسان أن يتقي الله قبل أن يعلم فيم يتقيه،  لا يمكنك يا ابن الإسلام أن تتقي الله وأنت لا تعرف في أي شيء تتقيه؟ وبم  تتقيه؟ نتقي الله عز وجل بفعل ما يحب وترك ما يكره، والذي لا يعرف محاب  الله ولا مكارهه فقولوا لي: كيف يتقي الله؟ بماذا؟ فالذي لا يعرف محاب الله  من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال والصفات والذوات كيف يحبها وهو ما عرفها؟  والذي ما عرف مكاره الله ومساخطه تعالى من المعتقدات الفاسدة والأقوال  الباطلة والأفعال السيئة الفاسدة والصفات الذميمة كيف يتقي الله؟والآن  وقفنا عند العقبة الكئود، فماذا نصنع؟ أعلموا الشرق والغرب أنه والله! لا  تتم تقوى إنسان ذكر أو أنثى وتتحقق إلا إذا عرف أولاً ما يحب ربه ليفعله  ويقدمه له، وعرف ما يكره ربه حتى يتجنبه ويتركه؛ ولهذا فأين ولاية الله؟ لو  كنا أولياء الله فهل سيسلط الله علينا اليهود ليهينونا ويذلونا، هل سيسلط  علينا الكفار والمشركين فنهون ونذل؟ أين الولاية؟ هل الله يهين أولياءه؟  حاشاه، ما هو السبب إذاً؟ لقد جهلونا، فما علمونا ما هي محاب الله لنفعلها  طلباً لحبه ومرضاته، وما هي مساخط الله من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال  والصفات والذوات حتى نتجنبها ونبتعد عنها فتتم لنا ولاية الله، فهل أنتم  شاعرون بما أشعر به أم لا؟ لا يمكنك أن تكون ولي الله إلا إذا عرفت ما يحب  وما يكره وفعلت المحبوب في قدرتك وطاقتك وابتعدت عن المكروه الذي يكرهه،  والجاهل ما يعرف ما يحب الله حتى الكلمة، فكيف يتقرب إليه، ما يعرف ما يكره  الله فينغمس فيه ويعمله وهو لا يدري، فما المخرج يا أبناء الإسلام؟العلم  العلم، نعم والله! لهو العلم، وهذا المبين الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  المبين للناس يقول: ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم )، والله يخفف وييسر  ويقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [النحل:43]، فنحن لا نطلب العلم ولا نسأل العلماء، ومنا من يسخر من العلماء  ويستهزئ بهم.                                                                     

** المسجد موطن العلم المحصل للتقوى                                                                                                   * *

                               كيف نحصل على العلم؟لا تقل: يا شيخ! أنت ما تدري، أصغر بلد  في العالم الإسلامي فيه آلاف المدارس، بل فيه الجامعات والكليات. فأقول:  لكن هذا ما يكفي، ولا يداوي جراحاتنا ولا يشفينا، لم؟ لأننا ما بنيناها  وجمعنا أبناءنا عليها من أجل أن يعرفوا الله ومحابه ومكارهه، ما بنيت لله،  وما طلب العلم فيها في الجملة لله؛ ولهذا ما لاحت الأنوار ولا تجلت في أي  بلد ولا في أي قرية من قرى الإسلام، فما هو المخرج؟الجواب وبلغوا إن أهلكم  الله للبلاغ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( بلغوا عني ولو آية،  وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج )، رحل جابر بن عبد الله على ناقته إلى حمص  بالشام من أجل حديث واحد. فالطريق -معشر المستمعين والمستمعات- هو ما  قررناه سنة وزيادة: أهل القرية الإسلامية عرباً كانوا أو عجماً يتعاهدون  أنهم إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب ودقت الساعة السادسة يحملون نساءهم  وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم إلى الجامع، ويوسعونه حتى يتسع لهم، وليس شرطاً  بالحديد والإسمنت، بل بالخشب والحطب، ويجلسون بعد صلاة المغرب جلوسنا هذا،  ويجلس لهم عالم مرب فيتعلمون ليلة آية من كتاب الله يحفظونها وتشرح لهم  وتفسر وتبين، فيفهمون مراد الله منها، وإن كانت تحمل عقيدة عقدوها لا تنحل  من قلوبهم إلى أن يلقوا ربهم، وإذا كانت تحمل أدباً تأدبوا به على الفور،  أو خلقاً تخلقوا به، أو تحمل أمراً نهضوا به، أو تحمل نهياً انتهوا  وابتعدوا عنه، أو تدعو إلى معرفة عرفوا، ويعودون مطمئنين بأطفالهم ونسائهم  مستبشرين خيراً؛ لأنهم كانوا أين؟ في مسجد ربهم، كانوا في بيت ربهم، يعودون  مستبشرين يسأل بعضهم بعضاً: أنا نسيت الآية فذكرني بها، أنا نسيت معنى  قوله:  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14] فاشرحه لي يا أبتاه،  يتحدثون بتلك الرحمة حتى يناموا، ثم يأتون من الغد فيجلسون بعد صلاة المغرب  فيصلون المغرب كما صليناها ويجلس لهم العالم المربي كي يعلمهم حديثاً فقط  من أحاديث الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليكن موافقاً لتلك الآية أمس يؤدي  معناها يفسرها ويشرح ما فيها، فيتغنون به ربع ساعة وثلث ساعة، فيحفظوا  حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، النساء كالأطفال كالفحول  حفظوا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر  فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )، ويشرح لهم المربي: أن المراد من هذا كذا وكذا،  إذاً: هيا نطبق هذا الحديث، إن أمرنا بخير فعلناه، وإن نهانا عن شر تركناه،  وإن أمرنا بأدب تأدبنا به، أو بخلق تخلقنا به، ويصلون العشاء ويعودون  وكلهم ألسن ذاكرة وقلوب شاكرة، هموم الدنيا وأوضارها اختفت عن وجوههم، فما  يشاهدونها، يدخلون بيوتهم فيطعمون ما يسر الله طعامه وهم يتساءلون: حديث  الليلة عظيم، أنت يا أختي هل تحفظينه؟ قالت: نعم، قال: أسمعينيه، فأسمعته،  قال الأب: أبنائي! أنتم على علم بما في هذا الحديث، وهكذا من الغد،  وأعمالهم الدنيوية من صلاة الصبح إلى الساعة السادسة مساء ما عدا ربع ساعة  للظهر وربع ساعة للعصر، فحولوا التراب إلى جنات.وبين المغرب والعشاء لا تجد  رجلاً ولا امرأة ولا طفلاً في الشوارع ولا في الأزقة ولا الحارات، الكل في  بيت ربهم يستمطرون رحماته، تمضي عليهم سنة فتتحقق لهم ولاية الله ويصبحون  قطعاً أولياء الله، لو رفعوا أكفهم يسألون ربهم أن يزيل الجبل لأزاله، ولا  يقدر إنسي ولا جني أن يقربهم أو يزلزل التراب تحت أقدامهم؛ لأنهم أولياء  الله، وأهل المدن التي خمت وتعفنت ما نستطيع أن نصفهم.فخطيب أهل الحي من  المدينة يقول يوم الجمعة: إخواني! إن البلاء عظم والكرب اشتد ونحن لا ندري  مصيرنا، وقد حصل الذي حصل فتحولت بيوتنا إلى صور العواهر وسماع الباطل  والشر وألوان الكفار، ونسينا ذكر الله، هيا نرجع إلى الله عز وجل، فمن  الليلة لا يتخلف منكم يا أبنائي وآبائي رجل ولا طفل ولا امرأة، الكل يأتون  بيت الله، والمرأة إذا كانت حائضاً فإنها تجلس وراء الجدار ونرفع إليها  صوتنا بمكبر صوت، ويتعلمون ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً وهم يعلمون ويعملون، ففي  أربعين يوماً فقط ستتحقق لهم ولاية الله.سلني عن هذه المدينة والقرية بعد  سنة: ما هي نسبة الزنا فيها؟ لا وجود له، ما هي نسبة الخيانة والسرقة؟  والله! لا وجود لهما، فالذي جلس بين يدي ربه يتعلم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكي  نفسه عاماً كاملاً وقد عرف وكشف له كل شيء هل يفجر ويخرج عن طاعة الله؟ أنى  له ذلك، ما يتأتى له ولا يريده، وهل يبقى حسد؟ هل يبقى بغض؟ هل يبقى كبر  وتعال؟ هل يبقى نزاع وصراع على أوساخ الدنيا وأوضارها؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنهم  أولياء الله  لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، لا  في الدنيا ولا في القبر ولا في الآخرة.                                                                     


** سهولة تلقي العلم النافع في المساجد دون تعطيل الأعمال الدنيوية                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن ماذا يكلفهم هذا؟ هل عطلوا مصانعهم.. أوقفوا  مزارعهم.. عطلوا وظائفهم؟ الجواب: لا، نحن لسنا كاليهود والنصارى، نحن إذا  فرغنا من صلاة الصبح أقبلنا على أعمالنا، ما عندنا ساعة سابعة ولا ثامنة  ولا عاشرة، ميزاننا أن نصلي الصبح وننطلق نعبد الله، نعبد الله في المزرعة،  نعبد الله في المصنع، إذ كل حركاتنا وسكناتنا هي لله، لا تظن أنني إذا  صنعت وأخرجت الصناعة وبعتها أني عملت لغير الله، إذ حياتنا موقوفة كلها على  الله، وقف على الله، اقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي  وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا  شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   [الأنعام:162-163]، المسحاة بيده وهو يذكر الله، ويضرب الأرض من أجل الله  ليعيش أو يعيل امرأة وأولاداً صغاراً كلفه الله بذلك، كناس يكنس في الشارع  وينظفه وتعطيه البلدية قدراً من المال هو كناس لله، نمر برجل يبني بيته  لله، ما عندنا غير الله، وآخر يهدم بيتاً آخر، لم؟ لله، أمره بهدمه للضرر  الذي فيه، فالله أكبر، هذا هو الإيمان، وهؤلاء هم المؤمنون.فمن منعنا أن  نكون هكذا؟ منعنا أعداء الإسلام وخصومه، وتعاونوا مع شياطين الإنس والجن  فصرفوا هذه الأمة عن طريق سعادتها وكمالها؛ لتذل وتهون، وتصبح تعيش أسوأ  الأحوال، ثم يكتبون ضد هذا الكلام في الصحف ويقولون: هذه خيالات  وأوهام.فهيا نستعمل عقولنا: إذا أوقف أهل القرية أو المدينة العمل عند  الساعة السادسة عند غروب الشمس فما الذي توقف من أعمالهم؟لا شيء، حملوا  أطفالهم ونساءهم وذهبوا إلى بيت ربهم، أي عز أكثر من هذا العز، وأية كرامة  أعظم؟ واليهود والنصارى يذهبون إلى دور السينما ودور المراقص واللهو  والباطل والعبث، ومناظر السوء، وشرب الخمر والسموم، فهؤلاء ما نتكلم عنهم  ولا نقول: هؤلاء خياليون! والذين يذهبون إلى بيت الطهر والصفاء يجلسون بين  يدي ربهم يمطرهم برحماته، يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، نقول عن فعلهم: هذا  خيال! فما الذي يكلفهم؟                                                                     

** جيل الصحابة أنموذج التربية المسجدية                                                                                                   * *

                               فلا طريق ولا سبيل إلى عودة كمالنا وعليائنا في الملكوت  الأعلى إلا من هذا الطريق، إذ هو الذي سلكه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأصحابه وأولادهم وأحفادهم، من هذا المسجد تخرّج رجال لم تحلم الدنيا  بمثلهم عدلاً، كرماً، شجاعة، طهراً، صفاءً، يضرب بهم المثل، أين درسوا؟ في  جامعات بريطانيا؟أكثرهم لا يكتب ولا يقرأ، وإنما امتثلوا قوله تعالى:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنبياء:7]،  كان أبو القاسم يجلس لهم بأمر الله ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة،  هُوَ  الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ   [الجمعة:2]، فتعلموا، فهذا هو الطريق، لو أن عالماً أخذ هذه الحقيقة وانتقل  إلى قرية من القرى وطلب من أهلها بلطف أن يجلسوا؛ ليتعلموا شيئاً فشيئاً،  وصبر على دعوتهم؛ فأنوار العلم ستتجلى فيهم، بعد سنة كاملة سيقال: القرية  الفلانية أصبحت كتلة من نور، لم تر فيها رجلاً ولا امرأة بعد المغرب في  الشارع أبداً، الكل في بيت الله، وما أصبحت تسمع صوت عاهرة تتكلم في تلفاز  ولا راديو، والله! لنذهبن لزيارتهم نتبرك بوجودنا بينهم ساعة، ونشاهد أنوار  الحقيقة كما هي تلوح.                                                                     

** دعوة إلى إقامة الحلقة التعليمية التربوية في البيوت                                                                                                   * *

                               قد تقولون: الحكومات ما تسمع لنا والأحزاب تناهضنا؟ فأقول:  إذا صليت المغرب عد إلى بيتك واجمع أطفالك الثلاثة أو الأربعة أو الخمسة  وأمك إن كانت إلى جنبك أو أباك واجلس بينهم وتغنّ معهم بآية أو حديث وعلمهم  مراد الله منه، وقل لهم: هيا نعمل! هيا نطبق! وصلوا العشاء، واسألهم بعد  صلاة العشاء وتناول العشاء: ماذا تعلمنا اليوم؟فسيقول أحمد في عمر سبع  سنين: تعلمنا الآية من سورة الأعراف. ما هذه الآية؟  إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ  اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  [الأعراف:54].فقل: يا زليخا! ما معنى  (ربنا)؟ خالقنا ورازقنا ومدبر الحياة، هذا ربنا. ماذا يجب لربنا يا عمر؟  يجب علينا أن نحبه بقلوبنا فنطيعه إذا أمرنا، فإذا قال: اسكتوا سكتنا، وإذا  قال: صوموا غداً صمنا.وليلة بعد ليلة وإذا بذلك البيت تلوح أنواره وتطيب  نفوس أهله ويتعلمون، وتطرد الشياطين من حولكم ولن تطلبكم بعد ذلك، أفسدتم  عليها خططها، وأبعدتم عنها مسالكها، لو فعل أهل كل بيت هذا لانتهينا،  يخرجون من البيوت كأنهم ملائكة؛ لا ظلم لا كبر لا حسد لا غش، ولكن رحمة  وتطامن وتواضع وتعاون، وهل يتم هذا؟ إي ورب الكعبة، لم لا يتم؟ أليست سنن  الله لا تتخلف؟ أما قال تعالى:  وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ  تَبْدِيلًا  [الأحزاب:62]،  وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلًا   [فاطر:43]، أليس الطعام يشبع؟ والماء يروي؟ والنار تحرق؟ والحديد يقطع؟ هل  تبدلت هذه السنن؟ لم تتبدل، إذاً: فالكتاب والحكمة من شأنهما أن يوجدا  الربانية في قلوب البشر. وبعد هذا ما عندنا مطلب، أبيتم المساجد فقلنا:  البيوت، كل مؤمن في بيته، وسوف يتسرب النور والهداية، في سنة واحدة تشعر في  القرية أو المدينة أن أهلها تغيروا، كان صاحب دكان يبيع الشيشة والحشيشة  فأغلقه بسبب هذا، كان فلان يصيح ويشتم ويسب في الشارع فانتهى وما سمعنا  باطلاً أبداً، كان الأولاد يقولون البذاء ويلفظون بالسوء وهم يلعبون،  فأصبحت كلماتهم كلها طيبة، ما الذي حصل؟عرفنا سر هذه الحياة الطيبة  الطاهرة، لقد تحققت الولاية:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ  [البقرة:257]، ظلمات الشرك والكفر والفسق  والفجور والجهل، إلى أين؟ إلى أنوار الإيمان والعلم واليقين.                                                                     


** عاقبة الكفرة أولياء الطاغوت                                                                                                   * *

                                وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ  [البقرة:257] من؟   الطَّاغُوتُ [البقرة:257] إبليس أبو مرة وأعوانه ورجاله وأتباعه، وكل ما  عبد من دون الله فهو طاغوت. يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ [البقرة:257] من أين؟  مِنَ  النُّورِ [البقرة:257] نور الفطرة  إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ [البقرة:257]،  وأخيراً يأتي الختم الأخير:  أُوْلَئِكَ [البقرة:257] البعداء  أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:257].وقد جاءنا كتاب من فرنسا فيه  أن طالب علم يقول لهم: هذه الآية دليل على أن الكفار يخرجون من النار!  فسألوني قالوا: رد عليه؛ لأن الله ما قال: خالدين فيها أبداً، قال:   أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:257]، فمعناه: أنهم  يخرجون! فقلنا لهم: هذه الآية مطلقة وجاءت آيات مقيدة، ويحمل المطلق على  المقيد، آيات فيها كلمة (أبداً). وهل تعرفون عن النار شيئاً؟ من خلقها؟  الله. من أوجد مادتها؟ الله.اخرج في الساعة العاشرة نهاراً من بيتك وارفع  رأسك إلى السماء وشاهد الشمس، هذا الكوكب الملتهب إذا دنا في أوقات معينة  ترتفع الحرارة إلى أربعين وإلى خمسين، هذا الكوكب كله نار، وهو أكبر من  الأرض هذه بما فيها من بحارها وأوديتها وجبالها بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، لو  أخذنا البشرية كلها ورميناها فيها ما سدت زاوية منها ولا ملأتها، أبعد هذا  تسألني عن النار ما هي؟ ادخل أصبعك فقط في جمرة أو في نار لتشعر بالنار، من  خلقها؟ أمك أم أبوك أم عمك؟ من أوجدها؟ أما سمعت عنها شيئاً؟ هذا كتاب  الله يفصّل لك القول تفصيلاً، ويبين لك البيان الكافي؛ لتعرف النار ما هي:   الْقَارِعَةُ  *  مَا الْقَارِعَةُ   *  وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ    *  يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ   [القارعة:1-4].أين العقول؟ اهتزت الأرض وزلزلت، الناس كالفراش المبثوث هنا  وهناك، لا يعرف الجائي من جاء، والذاهب أين ذهب ولا الطالع ولا الهابط،  كالفراش المبثوث. وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ [القارعة:5] الشامخات الرواسي   كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنفُوشِ [القارعة:5]، الصوف الذي يضرب بالعصا ليتفتت،  تتفتت وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش الآن. فَأَمَّا مَنْ ثَقُلَتْ  مَوَازِينُهُ  *  فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ  [الحاقة:6-7]، في الجنة  دار السلام. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ *  فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ   *   وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ   *  نَارٌ حَامِيَةٌ  [القارعة:8-11].                                                                     

** الحث على سماع القرآن الكريم من الآخرين                                                                                                   * *

                                لم لا يقرأ كتاب الله؟ نحن نقرؤه على الموتى، مضى أكثر من  ثمانمائة سنة والقرآن لا يقرأ عندنا إلا على الميت، أما الحي فما يقرأ  أبداً، عداوة كاملة، لقد قلت لكم: عشنا عشرات السنين ما عثرت على واحد قال  لي: أسمعني شيئاً من كلام الله، إلا مرة واحدة، وأنتم أيها السامعون من  منكم قال لأخيه وهو جالس في المسجد أو تحت ظل شجرة أو حين فرغ من العمل: يا  أخي! أسمعني شيئاً من كلام ربي؟أنا أقول: أي مؤمن تاقت نفسه إلى ربه وإلى  كلامه سيطلب من أخيه أن يسمعه شيئاً من كلام الله ليتأمل ويبكي ويتدبر، ومن  ذلك ما يكون في شهر رمضان، فالناس يجيء أغلبهم لسماع القرآن وللتراويح،  والحمد لله.أنا أقول: ها هي الصورة الحقة: جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ومعه عبد الله بن مسعود فقال: ( يا ابن أم عبد ! ) ، دعاه بكنية أمه، (  يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن. فقال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي  الله عنه: أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟! ) تعجب، قال: ( إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري  )، وقرأ ابن مسعود :  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا ...   [النساء:1] إلى أن انتهى إلى قول الله تعالى بعد أربعين آية:  فَكَيْفَ  إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ  [النساء:41] يشهد عليها   وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41]، قال: ( فالتفت فإذا  بعيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تذرفان وهو يقول: حسبك )، أي: يكفي.  فإن رأيتم هذه الظاهرة في بلادكم فبشرونا بالخير، هذا هو الطريق، أما أن  يقرأ على المقبرة وليلة الموت يهزئون بالقرآن ويسخرون؛ فنعوذ بالله من  الجهل وما أصابنا.والله تعالى أسأل أن يجعلنا من أوليائه وصالح عباده نؤمن  به وبما يحب أن نؤمن به، ونتقيه بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه.وصل اللهم وسلم على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (28) 
الحلقة (35)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (124) 


إن من ابتلاه الله عز وجل بظلمة القلب وفساد العقل لا يقبل الحق مهما كان  واضحاً، ومن ذلك ما فعله النمرود بن كنعان حين ناظره إبراهيم عليه السلام  في تفرد الله عز وجل بالخلق وتصريف أمور الكون والمخلوقات، فجادله أولاً في  حقيقة أن الله وحده الذي يحيي ويميت، فلما استمر في ضلاله وأذعن في  مكابرته وكفرانه سأله إبراهيم أن يأتي بالشمس من المغرب كما أخرجها الله من  المشرق، فبهت الكافر ولم يحر جواباً، واندحر ولم يقل خطأ ولا صواباً.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفّتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ) ، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وها نحن مع هذه  الآية الكريمة من سورة البقرة، وهي قول الله تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ  إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا  أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ  مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:258].                               

** حجاج إبراهيم مع قومه في سورة الأنعام                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! حجاج إبراهيم لم يكن فقط مع هذا  الطاغية النمرود ملك البابليين، بل كان مع والده، وكان مع قومه، ولو أمكن  أن نستعرض تلك المواقف من سورة الأنعام التي ذكر تعالى لنا فيها هذه  المحاجة.فقد قال تعالى: وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ  مُبِينٍ  [الأنعام:74]، هذا يواجه به والده آزر،  وإذ قال   [الأنعام:74]،  اذكر يا رسولنا واذكر أيها المؤمن  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ  آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي  ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   *  وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ   *  فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ  اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ    [الأنعام:74-76] ذهب  قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ   *  فَلَمَّا رَأَى  الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ  يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ   *  فَلَمَّا  رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ فَلَمَّا  أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ   *  إِنِّي  وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا  وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [الأنعام:76-79].وهكذا يستدرجهم من النجم  إلى القمر إلى الشمس وهم عبدة الكواكب، لما رأى القمر قال: هذا ربي؛ من  أجل جذبهم إلى أن يتأملوا؛ لا أنه يعتقد أنه ربه، لما أفل وذهب قال: ما  ينبغي هذا ولا يصلح أن يكون إلهاً،  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا  قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي   [الأنعام:77] وهم يسمعون ويشاهدون،  فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ  قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ  الضَّالِّينَ   [الأنعام:77] معناه أنه يطلب الهداية من أجلهم حتى يفيقوا  ويصحوا من غفلتهم. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  هَذَا أَكْبَرُ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ   [الأنعام:78] وانتهت وغابت ماذا قال؟   قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ   *  إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ  وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا  مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   [الأنعام:78-79].هذا كان مع والده وقومه، قال تعالى:   وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ  [الأنعام:80] في مواقف متعددة،  وَحَاجَّهُ  قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ وَلا أَخَافُ  مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا  [الأنعام:80] ،  قالت العلماء: هذا الاستثناء لو أنه عثر أو أصابته شوكة لقالوا: آلهتنا هي  التي أصابته، فاحتاط وقال: إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ  رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ  [الأنعام:80]، ثم قال  لهم:  وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ  أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَاناً  فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [الأنعام:81]، أي الفريقين أحق بالأمن من عذاب الله وعذاب النار؟ وكان  الجواب:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   [الأنعام:82]، قال تعالى:   وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ  دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ   [الأنعام:83].                                                                     

** حجاج إبراهيم مع قومه في سورة الأنبياء                                                                                                   * *

                               ومن سورة الأنبياء حجاج آخر:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ   *  إِذْ  قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ  لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ   *  قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ   *   قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   *   قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا بِالْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنْتَ مِنَ اللَّاعِبِينَ   *  قَالَ  بَل رَبُّكُمْ رَبُّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ الَّذِي فَطَرَهُنَّ وَأَنَا  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *  وَتَاللَّهِ لَأَكِيدَنَّ  أَصْنَامَكُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا مُدْبِرِينَ  [الأنبياء:51-57]، ونفذ  فعلته،  فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذًا إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ  إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ   *  قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ  لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ  لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ   *  قَالُوا أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا  بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا  فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنطِقُونَ   *  فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى  أَنفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   *  ثُمَّ  نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلاءِ يَنطِقُونَ   *   قَالَ أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلا  يَضُرُّكُمْ   *  أُفٍّ لَكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   *  قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وَانصُرُوا آلِهَتَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ   * قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ  * وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الأَخْسَرِينَ  *  وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا  لِلْعَالَمِينَ [الأنبياء:58-71].                                                                     


** حجاج إبراهيم مع قومه في سورة الصافات                                                                                                   * *

                               ومن سورة اليقطين؛ إذ قال تعالى: وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ  لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الصافات:83]، أي: من شيعة نوح في الدعوة إلى عبادة الله  وحده، وبين نوح وإبراهيم آلاف السنين:  وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ  لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ   *  إِذْ جَاءَ رَبَّهُ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ   *  إِذْ قَالَ  لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَاذَا تَعْبُدُونَ   *  أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ  اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ   *  فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *   فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ   *  فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ   *   فَتَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ مُدْبِرِينَ   *  فَرَاغَ إِلَى آلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ   *  مَا لَكُمْ لا تَنطِقُونَ   *  فَرَاغَ عَلَيْهِمْ  ضَرْبًا بِالْيَمِينِ   * فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ   *  قَالَ  أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ   * وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   * قَالُوا ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَانًا فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي الْجَحِيمِ  *  فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الأَسْفَلِينَ  *  وَقَالَ  إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  * رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ  [الصافات:83-100]، وذهب إلى أرض الشام.                                                                     

** حجاج إبراهيم مع أبيه في سورة مريم                                                                                                   * *

                               وفي سورة مريم حجاج إبراهيم مع أبيه:  وَاذْكُرْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا   *  إِذْ قَالَ  لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لا يَسْمَعُ وَلا يُبْصِرُ وَلا  يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا   *  يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ  الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا   *   يَا أَبَتِ لا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ  لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيًّا   *  يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمَسَّكَ  عَذَابٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا  *  قَالَ  أَرَاغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْراهِيمُ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنتَهِ  لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا   *  قَالَ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكَ  سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا   *  وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي  عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي شَقِيًّا  *  فَلَمَّا  اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ  إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلًّا جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا   [مريم:41-49]، حجاج  طويل، فهذا هو إبراهيم الأب الرحيم السرياني عليه السلام.  

** وقوع الحجاج مع النمرود بعد الحكم بإلقاء إبراهيم في النار                                                                                                   * *

                                ولما حكموا عليه بالإعدام وسجنوه وذهبوا يشعلون النيران  ويجمعون الحطب ويوقدونها، إذ أوقدوا ناراً ما رأتها الدنيا، كان الطائر إذا  طار فوقها يحترق، وكان النساء ينذرن للإلهة بحزمة الحطب: يا إلهي! إذا حصل  كذا وكذا فأنا أحمل حزمة حطب في نار إبراهيم! والعجب أنه حتى الحيوانات  الساقطة أيضاً كانت تساعدهم، فالوزغة الخبيثة كانت تنفخ في نار إبراهيم،  وباقي الحيوانات الأخرى ما فعلت، فلهذا أرشدنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى أن من عثر على الوزغة فليقتلها؛ لأنها كانت تنفخ في النار لتتأجج على  إبراهيم عليه السلام، والوزغ معروف.إذاً: ولما سجنوه ينتظرون إصدار الحكم  عليه وقع هذا الحجاج بينه وبين الملك النمرود ، فقال تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأمته:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  فِي رَبِّهِ   [البقرة:258]، أي: ألم ينته إلى علمك يا رسولنا ما تم ما بين  إبراهيم والنمرود ؟                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك)                                                                                                   * *

                                 أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي  رَبِّهِ   [البقرة:258]، وكيف يحاجون في الله؟ يقولون: لا يعبد وحده بل  يعبد معه هذه الآلهة التي ورثناها عن آبائنا وأجدادنا.وعبادة الله عز وجل  هي سر الحياة وعلة هذا الوجود، فقد خلق كل شيء من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر، فكيف  إذاً يعبد غيره؟! بأي منطق أو قانون أو شرع أو حق؟ أيخلق ويرزق ويدبر  الحياة كلها من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر وإذا بالشياطين تجتال الآدميين وتجعلهم  يعبدون من لا خلق ولا رزق ولا أعطى ولا منع ولا ضر ولا نفع؟ هذا كيد  الشياطين ومكرهم.إذاً: قوله تعالى:  أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   [البقرة:258]، المفروض أنه يشكر الله الذي ملّكه وأعطاه وأصبح سلطاناً في  تلك الديار، لا أنه يحارب أولياء الله ويصرف عن عبادة الله من أجل أن آتاه  الله الملك.واللفظ أيضاً يحتمل معنىً آخر، وهو: أنه لما ملّكه الله وطغى  وتجبر وتكبر أعرض عن عبادة الله وحارب أولياءه.وكلا الحالين مذموم، المفروض  أن من أعطاه الله يشكر الله ويعبده ويدعو إلى عبادته، لا أن يعرض عن  عبادته ويعبد معه غيره، لكن الطغيان ناتج عما أوتي من الملك والسلطان،  والآثار والأخبار تدل على أن هذا الطاغية أهلكه الله وجيشه بالبعوض، فسلط  عليهم بعوضاً مزق ذلك الجيش بكامله، نقمة الله عز وجل، والنمرود نفسه دخلت  بعوضة في أذنه وأصبح لا يطيق النوم ولا الأكل ولا الشرب، وعن يمينه وعن  شماله رجلان يضربانه على رأسه بأشياء، إما بخشبة وإما بحذاء؛ حتى يهدأ، حتى  هلك على تلك الحالة.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحيي وأميت)                                                                                                   * *

                                 أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي  رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    [البقرة:258]، فهو سأله: من ربك يا إبراهيم الذي من أجله فعلت وفعلت وفعلت؟  قال إبراهيم:  رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   [البقرة:258]، الذي  يحيي من شاء ويميت من شاء هو ربي، أو الذي يحيي الأموات ويميت الأحياء، ذلك  خالقي وذلك ربي وإلهي ومعبودي وهو حق. فقال الطاغية:  أَنَا أُحْيِي  وَأُمِيتُ   [البقرة:258]، فأطلق سراح من كان محكوماً عليهم بالإعدام  لجرائمهم وادعى أنه أحياهم فقال: أنا أحييت هؤلاء، وأتى بمن حكم عليهم  بالموت فقتلهم، وادعى أنه بهذا يحيي أيضاً ويميت، وهذا مغالطة تشمئز منها  العقول، فالإحياء: أن تهب الحياة وتوجدها، والموت: هو أن تميت من تخلق فيه  الحياة، فالله تعالى خلق هذا وخلق هذا وحكم بالموت على هذا وأجل هذا، وأنت  ما فعلت شيئاً، ما هي قدرتك التي فعلت؟                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فائت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي  بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ  الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ    [البقرة:258].لقد كانت تلك مغالطة عرفها الخليل وعدل عنها، فقال له: إن ربي  يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فائت بها أنت من المغرب، الله يأتي بالشمس عند  طلوعها من شرق الكرة الأرضية، فعاكسه أنت وائت بها من المغرب، وبذلك تتجلى  قدرتك ويعلو سلطانك وتكون المستحق لئن تطاع، فوقف مشدوهاً حيراناً كما أخبر  تعالى:  فَبُهِتَ   [البقرة:258]، انقطع كلامه ولم يقو على أن يتكلم،   فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ   [البقرة:258]، لولا كفره ما كان يبهت، كان يفتح  الله عليه ويجيب، كما مر بنا في آية الأنعام قوله تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه  السلام:  وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ    [البقرة:258]، ما من مؤمن ذي بصيرة وربانية صادقة ويحاجه ظالم أو كافر إلا  غلبه، ولا يستطيع أن يهزمه.                                                                      

** ذكر حادثة في خيبة كل كافر مناظر لمؤمن صادق                                                                                                   * *

                                وأذكر هنا حادثة تكررت: كان مسيحي مع مسلم على السيارة  يتحدثان، فقال المسيحي: يا مسلم! أنتم تعتقدون أن أهل الجنة يأكلون ويشربون  ولا يبولون ولا يتغوطون، فكيف تكون بطونهم هذه؟ لأن معتقد الصليبيين  النصارى من القسس وغيرهم أن أهل الجنة لا يأكلون ولا يشربون؛ لأنهم ليسوا  أبداناً وإنما هي أرواح فقط كما هي الآن في دار السلام، أرواح المؤمنين  الطاهرة إذا مات المؤمن أو المؤمنة تترك في الجنة إلى أن تنتهي هذه الدورة  ويخلق الله الأجسام من جديد وتدخل فيها وتعود الحياة كاملة، والسعادة  بالروح والبدن معاً؛ فالآن في الدنيا السعادة تحصل للبدن، وفي القبر للروح  فقط، ويوم القيامة السعادة للروح والبدن معاً، الآن سعادتنا في أبداننا،  وفي القبور والبرزخ للأرواح فقط، وفي يوم القيامة السعادة كاملة، فالروح  تسعد والبدن كذلك يسعد.فهذا المسيحي يسخر من الإسلام فيقول: كيف تكون  بطونهم مملوءة وهم يأكلون ويشربون ولا يبولون ولا يتغوطون؟ وحقاً إن تلك  الأغذية تتحول إلى عرق أطيب من ريح المسك. فقال له العربي الأمي: هل الجنين  في بطن أمه حين يتخلق ويصبح يتغذى من دم أمه وينمو بذلك الغذاء أربعة أشهر  -السادس والسابع والثامن والتاسع- هل يبول أو يتغوط؟ والله! ما يبول ولا  يتغوط، بمجرد أن يخرج من بطن أمه يبول، إذاً: كيف بطن أمه؟ هل امتلأ بالبول  والعذرة؟! فانقطع الصليبي واندهش وذهل. فالولد في بطن أمه تمضي عليه أربعة  أشهر وهو يتغذى وعلى الغذاء ينمو، وبمجرد أن يخرج يبول ويتغوط، فلم ما بال  أولاً ولا تغوط، لو كان يبول ويتغوط فكيف سيصبح رحم أمه أو بطنها؟! ولكن  تقدير وتدبير العزيز العليم.والشاهد عندنا أنه إلى اليوم لا يحاج كافر  مؤمناً إلا انهزم، وقد تمت محاجة عظيمة مطبوعة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن  سعود ووزعت في مجلد، فهذا صليبي كبير بريطاني حاج مؤمناً عالماً من علماء  المسلمين في الهند، واجتمع للحجاج خلق كثير؛ لأنها محاجة ذات قيمة، ونصر  الله عز وجل المسلم وانهزم ذلك الصليبي شر هزيمة.والذي يذكر بخير: أن  السلطان عبد الحميد العثماني ترجم تلك المناظرة إلى تسع لغات عالمية ووزعها  ونشرها بين الناس، وهذه هي الحقيقة؛ لأن الله عز وجل ولي الذين آمنوا  يخرجهم من ظلمات الجهل والحيرة إلى نور العلم والبصيرة، ما من مؤمن يقف لله  عز وجل إلا وينصره الله ويؤيده، وليس هذا خاصاً بإبراهيم ولا بغيره.                                                                      


** طغيان الإنسان بالملك والغنى                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ    [البقرة:258]، من هو هذا؟ هذا النمرود ملك البابليين، هذا الذي قال ما  تسمعون،  أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   [البقرة:258]، تأملوا هذه  الجملة: أمن أجل أن آتاه الله الملك يقف هذا الموقف؟ أما ينبغي له أن يستحي  من المنعم المتفضل المحسن، كيف يقف يحاج في الله عز وجل يريد أن يبطل  عبادته ويصرف الأمة عن ذكره وعبادته، أين العقل؟ أين الفطرة؟وقلنا:إن قوله  تعالى:  أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   [البقرة:258]، فيه إشارة إلى أن  الذي يؤتى السلطان والقدرة إذا لم يعصمه الله، إذا لم يحفظه الله، إذا لم  يتوله الله؛ فإنه إن كان مؤمناً يصاب بالطغيان، وقد شاهدتم وسمعتم، ويصاب  بالتعالي والتكبر والإفساد في الأرض،  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَى    [العلق:6]، متى؟ أن رأى نفسه استغنى، كَلَّا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَى   *   أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى   [العلق:6-7] ، أي: رأى نفسه استغنى عن الناس،  يتكبر ويتعالى عليهم. إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا مَسَّهُ  الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا   [المعارج:19-21]،  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ   [إبراهيم:34].  

** الوصفة الناجعة لعلاج طغيان الغنى وجزع المصيبة                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذه القضية معاشر المستمعين ينبغي أن نرددها:  إِنَّ  الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ   [إبراهيم:34]،  إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا  جَهُولًا   [الأحزاب:72]، ظلوم جهول، ظلوم كفّار، يطغى أن رآه استغنى،  هلوع: إذا مسه الخير يمنع، وإذا مسه الشر يجزع، وما العلاج؟ وما  الدواء؟توجد وصفة طبية والطبيب هو الرب تعالى، هي ذات ثمانية أرقام، أيما  مؤمن يستعملها بإشراف طبيب فإنه يخرج من أصح الخلق وأكملهم، وإن لم يجد  الطبيب المشرف عليه واستعان بالله واستعملها شيئاً فشيئاً فإنه يبرأ أيضاً  من أسقامه: من الظلم والجهل والكفر والشح والبخل والجزع، لكن قد تطول مدته  أو لا يكمل برؤه على الوجه المطلوب، بل لا بد من إشراف طبيب.أين توجد هذه  الوصفة الطبية بأرقامها الثمانية؟ توجد في القرآن العظيم، في كتاب الله  الذي نقرؤه على الموتى! في سورة المعارج، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ  خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا  مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا   [المعارج:19-21]، والجزوع: كثير الجزع،  والمنوع: كثير المنع، ما قال: إذا مسه الخير جزع وإذا مسه الخير منع، بل  جزوع ومنوع.ثم ذكر الأرقام الثمانية: أولاً:  إِلَّا الْمُصَلِّينَ   *   الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ   [المعارج:22-23]، الذي يصلي  ويديم صلاته على الوجه المطلوب فهذه الصلاة تبرئ من ذلك الجزع وهذا المنع،  وتبرئ من ذلك الظلم والكفر، ومن الطغيان والتعالي.ثانياً:  وَالَّذِينَ فِي  أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَعْلُومٌ   *  لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ    [المعارج:24-25]، الذي يؤدي الزكاة كما شرع الله وبيّن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وينفق على أسرته واليتامى والمساكين ولا يبخل ويعطي للسائل  والمحروم فهذا الرقم أيضاً يفعل العجب في النفس، صاحب هذا الرقم والله! لا  يكذب ولا يغش ولا يخدع، كيف يصرف هذا المال لوجه الله وهو يسرقه؟! ما هو  بمعقول أبداً.ثالثاً:  وَالَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ    [المعارج:26]، الذي يصدقون بيوم القيامة يوم الجزاء يوم الحساب والجزاء،  هذا الرقم أيضاً يفعل في النفس العجب في تزكيتها وتطهيرها، لم؟ هو موقن أنه  سيسأل ويحاسب، فكيف إذاً يضن أو يبخل؟ كيف يظلم ويكفر؟ كيف يطغى؟ كيف  يجزع؟ هذا يؤثر فيه أعظم تأثير.رابعاً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ  رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   *  إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ    [المعارج:27-28] قطعاً، فالذين يعيشون على هذا الإيمان وأنهم يخافون من  ربهم أن يعذبهم إذا خالفوا أمره وإذا فسقوا عنه وإذا خرجوا عن طاعته يعيشون  ليل نهار مشفقين من عذاب الله؛ لأن عذاب الله من يؤمننا منه؟ فلهذا لا  يقتحمون أودية الضلال والشرك والباطل والكفر؛ لخوفهم، فصاحب هذا الرقم  أيضاً يتعالج بإذن الله تعالى ويبرأ من الأمراض الستة المذكورة في  الآية.خامساً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ   *  إِلَّا  عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ  مَلُومِينَ   [المعارج:29-30]، من يلومهم وقد أذن الله لهم في أزواجهم وما  ملكت أيمانهم.إذاً: فهذا الذي يحفظ فرجه من الوقوع في الفاحشة يفعل ذلك فيه  العجب من تزكية نفسه وتطهيرها.سادساً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ  وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ   [المعارج:32]، الذي يعيش كراعي الغنم يرعى أمانته  وعهوده لو تضع تحت يديه ما شئت من المال فوالله! لا ينقصك درهماً واحداً،  لو تودع عنده امرأة حتى تعود من جهادك أو سفرك فوالله! لا ينظر إليها ولا  يلتفت إليها، تودعه كلمة يصونها ويحفظها، هذا الذي يحافظ على الأمانة وعلى  العهد هل يعصي الله فيظلم أو يجزع أو يسخط؟ سابعاً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ   [المعارج:33]، لا يميل يميناً ولا يساراً،  لا مع أخ ولا عم ولا قريب ولا بعيد ولا غني ولا فقير، يؤدي شهادته كما  علمها وليكن ما يكون.وأخيراً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ   [المعارج:34]، الإدامة غير المحافظة، يحافظون على أوقاتها  وآدابها وشروطها وأركانها حتى تثمر لهم الزكاة في نفوسهم.هذه الوصفة لا  يضعها إلا الله، إن طبقتها بإشراف العالم الرباني المزكي نجحت في أقرب وقت،  وإذا ما وجدته وأخذت أنت تستعملها فسينفعك الله تعالى بها.إذاً: ظلم  الإنسان وكفره وجهله وجزعه وطغيانه؛ هذه الطبائع هذه الغرائز التي تقويها  وتذكي نارها الشياطين، إذا لم يعالجها الإنسان من ذكر أو أنثى بهذه الأرقام  فإنه لا ينجو منها ولا يسلم أبداً، والحمد لله؛ فهو الذي وضع هذا، خلق  الداء والدواء، وأرشد إلى استعمال الدواء للبعد والنجاة من الداء.مرة  ثانية:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ  جَزُوعًا   [المعارج:19-20]، يجزع، ما تستطيع أن تمشي معه ولا تجالسه من  الصراخ والتأمل والتحسر، لا صبر أبداً، ولا يفوض أمره إلى الله أبداً؛ لأنه  مريض.وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ   [المعارج:21] منع فلا يعطي ولا يبذل ولا  ينفق؛ لأنه مريض، فإذا أراد الشفاء فالوصفة الربانية موجودة: إِلَّا  الْمُصَلِّينَ   *  الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ   *   وَالَّذِينَ فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَعْلُومٌ   *  لِلسَّائِلِ  وَالْمَحْرُومِ   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *   وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   *  إِنَّ عَذَابَ  رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ   *  إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ   *  فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ  ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  [المعارج:22-35]، الأعلون السامون  فِي  جَنَّاتٍ مُكْرَمُونَ   [المعارج:35]. اللهم اجعلنا منهم.                                                                     

** انتهاء مناظرة إبراهيم للنمرود بانتصار الموحد وخذلان الكافر والظالم                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام، حيث يقول تعالى:  أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ  الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   [البقرة:258]، الطاغية سأل إبراهيم لما أخرجه من السجن قبل إلقائه في  النار، حاجه وسأله، فقال إبراهيم: ربي ومعبودي الحق الذي أعبده هو الذي  يحيي ويميت، خالق الحياة والموت، فقال الطاغية:  أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ  قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ  فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ   [البقرة:258]  وانقطع.قالت العلماء: في هذه الآية بيان جواز الحجاج في الدين مع المبتدعة  مع المعطلين مع الكافرين ولا حرج؛ لتظهر حجة الله عليهم، فهذا إبراهيم يحاج  النمرود.قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ    [البقرة:258]، دائماً وأبداً إلى يوم القيامة، والظالمون الخارجون عن عبادة  الله عقيدة وقولاً وعملاً، هؤلاء الظلمة.                                                                     

** الشرك أعظم الظلم                                                                                                   * *

                                وإذا أطلق الظلم في الغالب يطلق على الشرك؛ لأنه أفظع  أنواع الظلم، فحين تسلب مال فلان وتقتل فلاناً فذلك ظلم، والذي يسلب الله  تعالى حقه كيف يكون موقفه؟ويتحداه ويعطيه لغيره، مع أن الله خلقه ورزقه  ودبر حياته وكلأه وحفظه ورعاه وهو عبده ومخلوقه، ويغمض عينيه عن ربه الخالق  الرازق المدبر، ويفتحهما في صنم أو كوكب أو فرج أو شهوة أو إنسان أو  حيوان، أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ويدل لذلك أنه لما نزل قوله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ  الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   [الأنعام:82] اندهش المؤمنون فقالوا: يا  رسول الله! أينا لم يظلم نفسه؟ إذا كان لا أمن من عذاب النار إلا لمن لم  يخلط إيمانه بظلم؛ فأينا ما ظلم؟ هذا ظلم أخاه، وهذا ظلم حيواناً، لا بد أن  يقع ذلك، فقال: ليس الأمر كما فهمتم، المراد من الظلم هنا: الشرك، ألم  تسمعوا قول لقمان الحكيم لما كان يعظ ولده بين يديه يربيه ويعلمه:  يَا  بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ    [لقمان:13]، فلا أعظم من ظلم عبد يترك ربه ويعبد غيره، مع أن هذه المخلوقات  كلها مربوبة مخلوقة، فيعبد عيسى وهو مخلوق خلقه الله، وتعبد مريم وهي  مخلوقة، الله خلقها، ويعبد روح القدس جبريل، أليس جبريل مخلوقاً لله من  جملة ملائكته؟ والذين يعبدون العزير كاليهود، والذين يعبدون الأولياء.                                                                      


** مقارنة بين شرك الأولين وشرك المعاصرين                                                                                                   * *

                                هل يوجد في المسلمين من يعبدون الأولياء؟ أي نعم، إلى ما  قبل خمسين سنة منذ خمسة قرون، ما تستطيع أبداً أن تجد من لا يقول: يا سيدي  فلان إلا نادراً، عند أبواب الأسواق يرفع يديه السائل الفقير يديه: يا سيدي  فلان! أعطني لوجه فلان! ولا يذكر الله، بأعيننا رأيناهم.وأعظم من هذا أن  المرأة والطلق يهزها وقد ربطوا حبلاً في سارية العمود؛ إذ ما هناك مشاف ولا  ممرضات ولا مقبلات وهي تصرخ: يا ألله! يا رسول الله! يا رب! يا سيدي عبد  القادر! يا فلان! ولو تموت هذه فكيف ستموت؟يقولون لك إذا أصابتك مصيبة: يا  مغربي! استقبل القبلة وناد: يا راعي الحمراء! يا مولى بغداد! فيأتيك ويفرج  ما بك.وإن شككتم فهذا تفسير المنار للشيخ: رشيد رضا وبعضه للشيخ: محمد عبده  ، يقصان عليكم قصة عملية واقعية، قال: كانت سفينة تحمل الحجاج أيام الدولة  العثمانية من طرابلس الغرب إلى طرابلس الشام، ترسو في الموانئ وتحمل حجاج  البلاد من طرابلس والإسكندرية ويافا وحيفا واللاذقية، قال: وجاءت عواصف  بحرية بأمواج، والسفينة ما هي كما هي الآن بالهيدروجين، إنما كانت بالفحم  أو بالشراع، قال: وماجت السفينة واضطربت، فأخذ الحجاج يقولون: يا رسول  الله! يا بدوي! يا عبد القادر ! يا مولاي فلان! يا عيدروس ! يا فاطمة ! يا  حسين ! وكان يوجد بينهم فحل قوي، فوقف ورفع يديه إلى الله وقال: يا رب!  أغرقهم فإنهم ما عرفوك.ورحم الله الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، يقول في  رسائله: شرك الأولين أخف من شرك الحاضرين، والله! لأخف، وإليكم الصورة: لما  فتح الله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة ودخلت جيوشه الاثنا عشر ألفاً،  فالطغاة هربوا، ما استطاعوا أن ينتظروا، خافوا، وعلى رأسهم عكرمة بن أبي  جهل ، وكان كأبيه أبي جهل ، الابن كالأب في عداوة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فهرب إلى ساحل البحر فوجد سفينة تريد أن تقلع إلى الحبشة أو إلى  الهند، المهم ألا يشاهد محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة، فلما انطلقت  السفينة ومشت كيلو أو كيلوين اضطربت وجاءت الأمواج، فقال الربان أو الملاح:  يا جماعة! يا عباد الله! ادعوا ربكم قبل أن تغرقوا. فأخذوا يقولون: يا  ألله! يا ألله! يا رب الكعبة! يا رب إبراهيم! وهم مشركون، ما قالوا: يا لات  ولا عزى، فقال عكرمة : هذا الذي هربت منه يلحقني حتى وأنا في السفينة، أنا  هارب من هذا التوحيد، والله! لترجعن بي إلى الساحل، ولأقبلن يد محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وردّه إلى الساحل، وانطلق رأساً إلى مكة واطّرح بين يدي  الرسول يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، واقرءوا لذلك:   فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ    [العنكبوت:65]، ونحن الآن بالعكس، ما هناك فرق بين البر ولا البحر، عند  المصيبة الكل: يا سيدي فلان، والحمد لله أن أنقذنا الله عز وجل بدعوة الشيخ  محمد بن عبد الوهاب التي كان يتقزز منها الغافلون والغالطون، وانتشر هذا  النور وأصبحت ما تسمع بمؤمن يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر إلا بعض العوام. وقد  خرجنا ذات مرة وكان شخص معنا، وركبنا في السيارة وهو يسوق، فخرجت السيارة  عن الطريق فإذا به يقول: يا رسول الله! يا رسول الله! فقلت: وأين الله؟ كيف  نسيته؟                                                                      

** الجهل علة الشرك بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً: العلة الجهل، والنجاة بالعلم، فكيف نطلب العلم؟  والله! ما هناك مشقة ولا كلفة أبداً، لا تحمل قرطاساً ولا قلماً، ولا توقف  أبداً مصنعك ولا مزرعتك ولا متجرك، إنما إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب يأتي  المؤمنون بأبنائهم ونسائهم إلى بيت ربهم، ويوسعونه، ويتلقون الكتاب والحكمة  بين المغرب والعشاء كل ليلة.اليهود والنصارى والمشركون إذا دقت السادسة  وقف العمل وذهبوا إلى المقاهي والملاهي والمراقص والمقاصف؛ إذ هذا دينهم  وهذا باطلهم، ونحن إلى أين نذهب؟ إلى بيوت الرب عز وجل، نتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة ونزكي أنفسنا، ما تمضي سنة واحدة على أهل القرية إلا وكلهم أولياء  الله، فلم ما نفعل هذا؟ أهذا ينغص الحياة؟! أهذا يوقف العمل؟! الجواب: لا.  بل هذا الذي يوجد الإخاء والمودة والمحبة، لا سيما إذا وجد صندوق حديد في  المحراب وقيل: يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من أراد أن يتصدق فليضع في هذا  الصندوق، يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من زاد على قوته ريال فليضعه في هذا  الصندوق، حتى يمتلئ وينمو في تجارة أو مصنع أو مزرعة، وإذا به يدر عليهم  اللبن والخير، وفقراء القرية لا يبقى لهم وجود، وتنتهي السرقة والتلصص  والبكاء والجزع أبداً، كأسرة واحدة، فلم ما نفعل هذا؟ لأننا ما عرفنا، ما  أيقنا بهداية الله. والله تعالى أسأل أن يعود بنا إلى جادة الصواب، وأن  ينجينا من محننا؛ إنه رءوف رحيم.معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أحدهم مريض سألنا  أن ندعو الله تعالى له، فاللهم يا ولي المؤمنين ويا متولي الصالحين اشف  عبدك شفاءً عاجلاً غير آجل، وبارك في صحته وعمله يا رب العالمين، واشف  اللهم مرضانا في بيوتنا وبين أيدينا، اللهم اشفنا ظاهراً وباطنا، اللهم  اشفنا ظاهراً وباطنا، اللهم زك نفوسنا أنت وليها وأنت مولاها وأنت خير من  زكاها، اللهم ارزقنا البصيرة واليقين واجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين الذين لا  خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، ربنا علمنا، اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما  تعلمنا، واجعلنا من الراشدين، اللهم اجعلنا من الراشدين من أوليائك  الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (29) 
الحلقة (36)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (125) 


إن تطلع الإنسان إلى معرفة قدرة الله والنظر في إعجازه مما فطر عليه  الإنسان، لكن فرق بين من تطلع إلى ذلك مستبعداً له وشاكاً فيه، وبين من  تطلع إليه موقناً به ومؤمناً إيماناً صادقاً، أما مثال الشاك فهو ما وقع من  عزير عليه السلام حين مرّ على القرية التي دمرها البابليون فاستبعد عودتها  كما كانت، فضرب الله له مثلاً في إماتته ثم إحيائه ونظره إلى حماره  والحياة تعود إليه شيئاً فشيئاً حتى آمن وأيقن، ومثال المؤمن المصدق  إبراهيم عليه السلام الذي سأل ربه أن يريه مثالاً لإحياء الموتى، فأراه  سبحانه قدرته وعظيم صنعه في تلك الطير التي أعاد إليها الروح بعد تقطيعها  وتفريقها في الأرض.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )،  فاللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء يا ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.وها نحن مع هذه  الآية المباركة من سورة البقرة المباركة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا  قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا  أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ فَانظُرْ إِلَى  طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ  وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَانظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ  نُنشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ  أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:259].هذا  الكلام من يستطيع أن يأتي به؟ هذا كلام الله رب العالمين، فقولوا: آمنا  بالله!ومحمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمي العربي فرد من أفراد  الأميين يقص هذا القصص كأنه حاضر وشاهد الأحداث كما هي، كيف يتم هذا لولا  أنه رسول يوحي الله إليه بالأنباء والأخبار التي يستحيل على البشر أن  يردوها بمنطق أو حجة أو دليل؟                               

** أثر ولاية الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذه الآية كسابقتها دليل على قوله تعالى:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ   [البقرة:257]، من ظلمات الجهل إلى نور العلم.وبالأمس كان الخليل إبراهيم في  السجن ويسأله ملكهم النمرود عن ربه: من ربك؟ قال:  رَبِّيَ الَّذِي  يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  [البقرة:258]، قال الطاغية:  أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ   [البقرة:258]، فألهم الله الحجة لإبراهيم صاحب الإيمان والنور فقال: إن ربي  يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فائت بها أنت غداً من المغرب! فبهت الذي كفر، انقطع  ولم يستطع الجواب أو يتكلم بكلمة، وكيف يرد هذا؟ هل يقول: سنعمل ذلك؟   فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:258]، وهذه الجملة المذيل بها الكلام تزن الدنيا وما فيها، اسمع:  إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين إلى ما فيه سعادتهم وكمالهم، إلى ما فيه  عزهم وانتصارهم، إلى ما فيه سعادتهم، إلى أي خير؛ لأنهم ظلموا وخرجوا عن  الطريق وهم يتقلبون، فمن يهديهم؟ آمنا بالله.  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:258] إلى ما فيه كرامتهم وطهرهم وصفاؤهم  وعزهم وسعادتهم ونصرتهم على أعدائهم، ولكن الله هدى إبراهيم للجواب المفحم  القاطع الذي بهت به العدو أمامه.                                                                     

** أثر ولاية الله تعالى لإبراهيم الخليل في محاجة النمرود                                                                                                   * *

                               أعيد تلاوة الآية:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ  [البقرة:258]،  يكفر ويتعالى ويطغى، وهذه لفتة أيضاً عجيبة:  كَلَّا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ  لَيَطْغَى   *  أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى  [العلق:6-7]، وجربنا هذا حتى في  إخواننا، ما إن يحصل على قرش أو مركبة حتى يتكبر، كان بهلولاً من الصالحين  يكنس المسجد ويمشي مع الناس، ما إن يرتفع حتى يتكبر، ما استعمل تلك الأرقام  الثمانية في قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا  مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا   [المعارج:19-21] إلى آخر الآيات. كَلَّا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَى   *   أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى  [العلق:6-7]،  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ   [إبراهيم:34]، والأمة ما تعالج في هذه المستشفيات وما يعرفونها ولا سمعوا  بها، فكيف تراهم إذاً؟ الظلم والشر والخبث والفساد والخيانة، مرضى وما  عولجوا في مستشفيات النفس، فعلاج النفس في المستشفى الرباني الإلهي، ودعنا  من البكاء فإنه لا يجدي، وهيا نتمم الآية تلاوة:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ  إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا  أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ  مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:258]، هذا مظهر من  مظاهر ولاية الله لأوليائه ونصرتهم، الطاغية النمرود بكل قواه فشل وما  استطاع أن يجيب، فأمر به فألقي في النار، فقال الرب جل وعز خالق كل شيء:   يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [الأنبياء:69]،  فوالله! لم تأت النار إلا على كتافه في رجليه ويديه، وخرج وجبينه يتصبب  عرقاً، وتركهم  وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ   *   رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [الصافات:99-100]، فأول هجرة في الله  تعالى عرفتها البشرية هجرة الخليل إبراهيم.فلم المسلمون ما يعرفون هذا؟  لأنهم يقرءون القرآن على الموتى فقط، أما على الأحياء فممنوع، القرآن يقرأ  على الموتى، وهناك نقابة، فبالتلفون اتصل: مات عندنا ميت، فيقول: من فئة  المائة ليرة أو من فئة خمسمائة، فإذا كان فقيراً فمن فئة المائة، والغني من  فئة خمسمائة، وأبناؤنا يقرءون القرآن في الكتاتيب لهذا الغرض، لا ليعرفوا  الله وما عنده، أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة ونحن هابطون.فالقرآن حين يقرأ على  الموتى فإني أسألكم بالله: هل سيقومون ليعبدون الله؟! والله يقول وقوله  الحق:  وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ  [يس:69]، رد  على من قالوا: القرآن شعر،  وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي  لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ   *  لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ  كَانَ حَيًّا  [يس:69-70]، أم قال: لتقرأه على الموتى؟ وقال: لينذر من كان  حياً أو من كان ميتاً؟ونحن إذا مات فلان قيل لطلبة القرآن: احضروا سبع  ليال، وإن كان غنياً فإحدى وعشرون ليلة وهم يقرءون القرآن ويضحكون.  


**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ  خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ  مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ  لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ  وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَانظُرْ إِلَى  الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُ قَالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   [البقرة:259].                               

** المراد بالقرية والشخص صاحب الحادثة في الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: بعد تلك الآية من آيات الله المحققة لوعده بولايته  لأوليائه جاءت هذه الآية:  أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ  [البقرة:259]، والقرية في عرف القرآن: المدينة الكبيرة، وفي عرف الجغرافيين  المتتلمذين للغربيين: القرية دون المدينة؛ حتى يبعدوا الناس عن القرآن،  القرآن هو أول من قرر القرية وأنها المدينة الكبيرة، أما قال:  وَلِتُنذِرَ  أُمَّ الْقُرَى  [الأنعام:92]، فما هي أم القرى؟ مكة المكرمة.إذاً: مر على  قرية، فمن هذا المار؟ ذكر أهل العلم أقوالاً كثيرة: كالخضر، وفلان، وعزير،  والراجح أنه عزير عليه السلام.إذاً: مر بقرية وهي مدينة القدس، ولم سميت  المدينة قرية؟ لأن هذا مشتق من التقري الذي هو الجمع، قريت الماء في الحوض:  أي: جمعته، وسمي القرآن قرآناً لجمع كلماته ونظمها في جمل وآيات، إذاً:  القرية هنا ما هي بمدينة صغيرة، هي مدينة القدس. قال تعالى:  أَوْ  كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا   [البقرة:259]، وخاوية ليس معناها: جائعة بلغة المغرب، يقولون: خوى بطنه:  فرغ فهو جائع، فخاوية هنا بمعنى: خالية، وهي كذلك، خوى البطن: فرغ. وخوت  المدينة: ما بقي فيها سكانها، لكن قوله تعالى:  خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا   [البقرة:259] لأن السقوف التي كانت تعرّش للظل والوقاية من الحر والبرد  وقعت على الأرض فهي خاوية على العروش.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها)                                                                                                   * *

                                قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا   [البقرة:259].هذه القرية من هدمها؟ هذا الذي هدمها يقال له: بختنصر ، هو  الذي غزا المسلمين هناك من بني إسرائيل وانتقم منهم وخرب بيت المقدس، حتى  التابوت هو الذي أخذه كما تقدم، والتوراة أخذها، والعزير ألهمه الله إياها  فأملاها على بني إسرائيل فقالوا: إذاً: هذا ابن الله، هذا سر اتخاذه ابناً  لله من سورة التوبة، لم؟ اندهشوا، التوراة أخذها الطغاة الجبابرة ومزقوها،  وهذا قال: تعالوا أمليها عليكم، فأملاها عليهم فقالوا: هذا ابن الله؛  فكفروا.إذاً: العزير عليه السلام مر بهذه المدينة فقال:  أَنَّى يُحْيِي  هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا [البقرة:259]؟ أي: كيف يحييها؟ من باب  التطلع إلى المعرفة، وفيه معنى الاستبعاد، هذا الأمر بعيد، فما تعود هذه  أبداً، كيف تعود كما كانت؟  أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ  مَوْتِهَا [البقرة:259]؟ ماتت القرية، انقطعت الحركة والكلام، كما يقال:  مات الشخص: إذا ما بقي له كلام ولا حراك.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوماً أو بعض يوم)* * 

                               فماذا فعل الرب تبارك وتعالى؟  فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ  عَامٍ  [البقرة:259]، وكان على رأسه سلة من العنب وأخرى من التين، فوضعهما  وربط الحمار ليستريح في القيلولة، فأغمض عينية فخرجت روحه مائة عام وهو  كذلك، وممكن أن يمر الناس به فيقولوا: هذا نائم، أو أنه أعماهم الله ودفعهم  فلم يروه، فأصحاب الكهف ماتوا ثلاثمائة سنة! إذاً: فلا عجب، أماته الله  تعالى مائة سنة  ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ  [البقرة:259] أحياه، لما أحياه قال له:   كَمْ لَبِثْتَ  [البقرة:259]؟ سأله ربه بالوحي الإلهي أو عن طريق الملك: كم  لبثت في نومك هذا؟ قال: يوماً أو بعض يوم؛ لأن الشمس ما غربت ولا يدري أهو  نام من الضحى أم من طلوع الشمس، إذاً: حتى لا يكذب قال: يوماً أو بعض يوم  حسب علمه؛ لأنه نام واستيقظ، لا آلام في المفاصل ولا غبار في الشعر ولا في  الوجه، محفوظ بحفظ الله تعالى.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ  [البقرة:259]، مائة  عام، والعام أطول من السنة، وكيف يعرف؟ من يدريني أنني لبثت مائة عام على  الأرض ميتاً؟ قال له: إذاً:  فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ  [البقرة:259]، الطعام: عنب وتين، والتين عندنا نحن جربناه، يقولون: التين  إذا بات كاليهودي إذا مات، إذا مات يهودي فالماء يسيل من فمه، والرائحة  الكريهة، والوسخ، أعوذ بالله! فمن يقدر على أن يشاهده، والتين كذلك إذا بات  في غير ثلاجة، ما كان هناك ثلاجات في العالم، فيتعفن ويتغير لونه، ما  يؤكل، كالذي رأيته أمس فرميناه اليوم، جاءنا مؤمن من مصر بزنبيل أو سلة تين  من هذا النوع، فما قدرنا عليه. إذاً: وشرابه عصير، قال تعالى:  فَانظُرْ  إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ [البقرة:259]، ما معناه؟ لم  يتغير بمرور مائة سنة عليه، ما أثرت فيه السنون، مائة سنة والعنب والتين  كما هما، والعصير والعنب كما هما، هذه عناية الله عز وجل، هذا حفظ الله عز  وجل، يصرف القلوب من الإنس والجن، يصرف الحيوانات، يريهم ما يفزعهم حتى لا  يقربوا إليه ولا يدنوا منهم، وهو يقول للشيء: كن فيكون، فاندهش الآن وتأكد  أنه نام مائة سنة، كيف؟ إنه فعل الذي قدر على إماتتك مائة سنة وأحياك، انظر  إلى العجب الذي هو أكثر منك: تين وشراب ما يتغير على مر عشرات  السنين.وأعظم آية هي الأخرى:  وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ [البقرة:259]، أين  الحمار؟ فنظر وإذا بالعظام بيضاء تلوح هنا وهناك، هذا مشاهد، إذا مات  الحمار تأتي الحيوانات تأكله وتبقى عظامه بيضاء تلوح في الأرض. وَانظُرْ  إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ [البقرة:259]يا عبدنا،  وإذا بتلك العظام تتجمع آلياً أوتوماتيكياً العظم إلى العظم، وتناسبت كل  الأجزاء، وغشيت باللحم والجلد وإذا بالحمار يقف، فاركب وكل واشرب وامش.  وَانظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا [البقرة:259]، وقراءة نافع  وغيره: (ننشرها)،  كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا [البقرة:259]، أي: نرفعها، والمعنى  كله صحيح.  وَانظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا  لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [البقرة:259]، وعادت تلك المدينة كما كانت، وأعظم مما  تكون، وأخزى الله بختنصر وجيشه ورجاله، آية من آيات الله عجب.                                                                                                        


**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          يقول تعالى:  أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ   [البقرة:259]، هذه مدينة القدس الطاهرة،  وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى  عُرُوشِهَا  [البقرة:259]، سقطت مبانيها وسقوفها على الأرض.قال عزير:   أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا  أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ  [البقرة:259]،  والبرهنة:  فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ   [البقرة:259]، الطعام والشراب مر عليهما مائة سنة وما تغيرا؟! عجب هذا، ولا  عجب مع قدرة الله عز وجل وعلمه وحكمته. وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ   [البقرة:259]، وهل تعرفون بعض خبر الحمار؟ إن الذين يقرءون القرآن ويحفظونه  ويقرءونه على الموتى ولا يعملون به هؤلاء هم الحمر، واقرءوا قول الله عز  وجل:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا  كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ  الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ  [الجمعة:5]، يحفظ القرآن ولا يفهم منه كلمة، ولا يقوم  بواجب، ويقرؤه فقط على الموتى، هذه حالنا دهراً طويلاً حتى أنقذنا الله بما  شاء أن ينقذنا،  كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا   [الجمعة:5].وعندنا لطيفة: أيام كنا ندرس النحو، كان المعلم يضرب المثل  دائماً بالحمار، يقول: ضرب زيد الحمار، مررت بحمار، فلماذا الحمار فقط؟  قالوا: لأنه أبلد مخلوق، وتمضي الأعوام، وجاءت السيارات وأصبحنا نركب  السيارة، فتمر على الحمار في الطريق فتضرب له جرس السيارة وتنادي ليبتعد  فلا يفهم أبداً، يمد رأسه ويمشي، فقلنا: سبحان الله! ألهم الله تعالى  النحاة هذه، فقلنا: نعم، وقد يكون فلان أشد بلادة من الحمار.والرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم ركب الحمار، وأذكركم بحمار عبد الله بن عمر ، فـعبد الله بن  عمر رضي الله عنهما كان قادماً من مكة أو ذاهباً إليها، ثم نزل ليستريح،  أو جاء الليل لينام، فنام واستراح وإذا بأعرابي، فنظر إليه ابن عمر فقال  له: ابن من أنت؟ قال: أنا ابن فلان، فقام فأخرج عمامة كان يربط بها رأسه في  الليل يشده بها، وأعطاه العمامة وأعطاه حماره، فـنافع مولاه رضي الله عنه  تعجب: يا مولاي! هذا أعرابي يكفيه حفنة تمر، كيف تعطيه عمامتك وتعطيه  حمارك؟ هذا الحمار تروح به على نفسك. أي حين يمل ركوب البعير فيركب الحمار  للترويح على النفس.فقال: يا نافع ! أتدري من هذا؟ هذا والده كان صديقاً  لـعمر ، وهنا تتجلى حقيقة، وهي بر الوالدين، فأصدقاء أبيك وأمك ينبغي أن  يبقوا أصدقاء تزورهم وتكرمهم، وتبجلهم وتحترمهم كاحترامك لأبويك، هذه  الروابط والصلات الربانية، أبوه كان صديقاً لـعمر ، فأعطاه حماره وعمامته.  وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:259]،  أي: انظر إلى حمارك لتتأكد من صحة ما سمعت أولاً،  وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً  لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:259]، آية على ماذا؟ على وجود الله رباً وإلهاً، وعلى  قدرته على كل شيء، حيث لا يعجزه شيء، وعلى علمه الدقيق الذي أحاط بكل شيء،  وعلى حكمته التي لا يخلوا منها شيء، وبهذا استحق بأن يعبد وحده ولا يعبد  غيره، واستحق أن يطاع ويطبق شرعه، لما فيه من الإكمال والإسعاد للبشرية، لا  أن تطاع الفروج والأهواء والشهوات والضلال والملاحدة والكفار.  وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:259] دالة على قدرتنا وعلمنا  وربوبيتنا وألوهيتنا موجبة لعبادتنا وحدنا؛ فلا إله إلا الله، وهو أيضاً  آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية، لو لم يكن رسول الله فكيف يتلقى هذا العلم؟  من أين يأتيه؟ وَانظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا ثُمَّ  نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا  [البقرة:259]، أغمض عينيك فقط وشاهد وانظر فتتجلى  الحقيقة كما هي.إذاً: لما شاهد قال:  أَعْلَمُ  [البقرة:259]، وفي قراءة:  (اعلم)  أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:259]، والكل  واحد، فهذه آية.                               

** دلالة الآية على ولاية الله تعالى للمؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               وبقيت أخرى إليكموها: هي أن كل هذا لتعلموا أن الله ولي  الذين آمنوا، أما مؤمن ويشرب الحشيش، مؤمن ويركل المؤمنين برجليه، مؤمن ولا  يشهد الصلاة مع المؤمنين؛ فهذا كذاب، المؤمن: الذي يدفعه إيمانه إلى أن  يطيع الله ورسوله، فلا يخرج عن أمرهما ولا يفسق عنهما بحال. ولهذا في آية  يونس قال تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، لا في الحياة هذه، ولا في البرزخ ولا  يوم القيامة، ومن هم أولياء الله؟ هل سيدي عبد القادر ، مولاي إدريس ،  العيدروس ؟ يا رب! بين لنا أولياءك لنعرفهم حتى نمشي وراءهم، ونقتدي  بسلوكهم ونتعلم الهدى والعلم منهم، لا نعبدهم بالحلف بهم، والذبح لهم،  والنذور لهم، والعكوف على قبورهم. لقد مررنا ببلد ما أيام الدعوة وإذا  بالنساء والأطفال والرجال مخيمين، قلنا: ما هذا؟ قالوا: هؤلاء زوار سيدي  فلان، سبعة أيام وهم عاكفون يدعون غير الله، ويمر بهم علماء، بل ويشاركونهم  أيضاً! فمن أبعدنا عن نور الله؟ الثالوث الأسود: المجوس واليهود والنصارى،  فهيا نكرههم ونبغضهم ونتخلى عنهم، لسان حالنا: ما نستطيع، نمشي وراءهم حتى  نهلك كما هلكوا، هذه حالة أمة الإسلام، صرفوها عن مادة حياتها وسعادتها.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى ...)               * * 

          ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  [البقرة:126]، من  إبراهيم هذا؟ هذا أبو الأنبياء، هذا أبو الضيفان، هذا الخليل هذا جد  نبيكم.مداخلة: .. الله.الشيخ: الحمد لله، هذا الأب الرحيم باني  الكعبة.إذاً:  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ  [البقرة:260]، أي: يا رب،  لم حذف ياء النداء؟ لا يحتاج إليها؛ لقرب الله تعالى،  وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ  إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ  [ق:16]، أما الذين يحتاج إلى الياء فهو  البعيد: يا فلان، يا فلانة، أما الله تعالى فما يحتاج إلى ذلك، تقول: رب هب  لي من لدنك رحمة. قال:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى   [البقرة:260]، لا تلوموه وهو الخليل، تخلل حب الله خلاياه وثغرات جسمه  وقلبه، يعيش مع ربه،  رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى   [البقرة:260]، حتى يطمئن قلبي وتهدأ أعصابي ونعرف كيف يتم هذا، أنا مؤمن  بأنك تحيي الموتى وأحييت وتحيي، لكن نريد أن نعرف ليرتفع منسوب إيماني  ويقيني.وقد ذكرت لكم مثلاً وضحت لكم به القضية: هل فيكم من لا يؤمن بأن  الشاشة في التلفاز تنقل حقيقة من هم في المركز، هل هناك من يشك؟ لا أحد،  لكن قد تقول: كيف يتم هذا؟ لو وجدت من يبين لك وهم لا يعرفون، وما يستطيعون  أن يبينوا لقلت: كيف هذا؟ هو في الشرق وأنا في الغرب، ونشاهده يتكلم أو  يرقص! فلا عجب في قول الخليل عليه السلام:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ  الْمَوْتَى  [البقرة:260]؛ لأن إحياء الموتى أعظم آية، والله! لو يجتمع  العالم بأسره وابدأ بالذين يقولون: لا إله، وهم البلاشفة الحمر، لو اجتمعوا  بأطبائهم وكل ما لديهم على أن يردوا الحياة لميت؛ فوالله! ما يستطيعون،  والله! ما يقدرون ولا لذبابة، إذاً: قولوا لهم: قولوا: لا إله إلا الله، لم  الفرار والهروب حتى لا تعبدوه فتكملوا وتسعدوا؟ فإنكم تخسرون وأنتم لا  تشعرون.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي)                                                                                                   * *


                               قال تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ  تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى  [البقرة:260]، فقال الله عز وجل له:  قَالَ أَوَلَمْ  تُؤْمِنْ  [البقرة:260]، أتقول ما تقول ولم تؤمن؟  قَالَ بَلَى   [البقرة:260]، كيف لا؟ نؤمن بك أنك تحيي الموتى، وأنك على كل شيء قدير،   وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي  [البقرة:260]، ماذا قال أبو القاسم؟ ( نحن  أحق بالشك من إبراهيم )، لو كان إبراهيم شك فنحن أحق بالشك، ونحن -والله-  ما نشك، إذاً: والله! ما شك إبراهيم أبداً.وماذا قال عن يوسف عليه السلام؟  قال: ( ولو لبثت في السجن ما لبث يوسف لأجبت الداعي )، يوسف عليه السلام  لبث سبع سنين في السجن، وجاءه رسول الحكومة، فقال: لا حتى يمتحن هذا الحادث  وتظهر الحقيقة، وأنني بريء.إذاً: قال إبراهيم:  وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ  قَلْبِي  [البقرة:260]، وتسكن روحي وتهدأ بالمشاهدة، فأجابه الرحمن، وكيف  لا وهو وليه؟!  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ  [البقرة:257]، من الجهل، الشك، الارتياب، إلى نور اليقين  والعلم، وهذا كائن إلى الآن وإلى يوم القيامة، من والى الله ولاية حقه لن  يخزيه ولن يذله، ولن يخيفه ولن يحزنه، على شرط أن يوالي الله موالاة حقيقة،  ما يفضل عليه كأس اللبن.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءاً ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ   [البقرة:260]، ولسنا في حاجة أن نقول: غراب، عقاب، وحمامة.. ما هناك حاجة  إلى هذا، هذا علم لا ينفع والجهالة به لا تضر، وهذه القاعدة محروم منها  المسلمون، وخاصة طلبة العلم، يقضي الساعة والساعات والجدال في شيء ما ينفع،  في علم لا ينفع والجهالة به لا تضر، أيما شيء علمك به لا ينفعك اتركه، أو  جهالته لا تضرك اتركه، لم تضيع فكرك ووقتك؟ وهذا يلهينا عن طلب الحق وبيانه  للناس، ونحن مشغولون بهذه، علم لا ينفع وجهالة لا تضر، فإذا عرفنا العقاب  والغراب وسائر الأربع فماذا استفدنا؟ فهل العبرة بها أو بحياتها بعد  تمزيقها؟ يا أبناء الإسلام! إذا كانت القضية في الحديث والتفسير، في  السياسية، في أي موضوع، وتعلم أن علمك بها ما ينفعك، وأن جهلك بها ما يضرك؛  فاتركها، والقاعدة: ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )، في كل  مجالات الحياة. قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ  إِلَيْكَ  [البقرة:260]، اجمعهن إليك واذبح ومزق،  ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى  كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا  [البقرة:260]، جاءت الطيور، حصل عليها  وجمعها، فذبحها وجزأها واحتفظ برءوسها، وخلط العظام والأفخاذ والظهور  والسيقان، ووزعها على أربعة جبال، ما هذه الجبال الأربعة؟ علم لا ينفع  وجهالة لا تضر، ممكن أنه لو عرفناها سنمشي لنعبدها أيام كنا ضلالاً ونتبرك  بها، فمن الخير ألا تعرفها، علم لا ينفع وجهالة لا تضر، أيام كان الهبوط  كان -والله- أكثر علماء المسلمين يشتغلون بهذه، والصراع والجدال فيها؛  لأنهم موقوفون، ما هناك دعوة دافعة إلى أن يعبد الله وحده، إلى أن تستقيم  الآداب والأخلاق، هذا ما هو من نصيبهم، جدالهم يدور في هذه المسائل، وإن  شئتم حلفت لكم على أنا رأيناهم كذلك.إذاً:  فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ  الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ  مِنْهُنَّ  [البقرة:260]، أي: من الطيور الأربعة  جُزْءًا  [البقرة:260]،  ليس بشرط أن يكون بالمقادير، بل جزء منها. ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ  [البقرة:260]،  نادهن: يا طيور! تعالي. وما هي إلا لحظات، وقد سبق في الحمار كيف تم خلقه  في لحظات، وإذا بالطيور تتكامل في الخلقة، لحم العقاب مع العقاب، ولحم  الغراب مع الغراب وعظامه، وتأتي واحداً بعد واحد، وما ظهر منها كاملاً وضع  رأسه عليه وانطلق. ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا  [البقرة:260]،  ليست جريحة تململ.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:260]،  (عَزِيزٌ): غالب لا يقهر، عزيز لا يمانع في شيء أراده أبداً، قادر على أن  يذل الأعزاء ويعز الأذلاء.(حَكِيمٌ  ): يضع كل شيء في موضعه، الشمس وضعها في  ذلك المجال، لو تزحف بالزيادة بالنقصان فسيخرب العالم، كل شيء في موضعه،  وهذا هو الحكيم، وهذه هي الحكمة، فكيف يعرض عن كتابه وشرعه ودينه؟ كيف تطلب  الحكمة من الفساق والفجار ويقتدى بهم ويؤتسى بهم؟ الحكمة أين توجد؟ توجد  عند أهل القرآن، أهل الإيمان والتقوى.اسمع هذا البيان:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا  [الأنفال:29]، إعلان عن أعظم جائزة في الدنيا،  إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا [الأنفال:29]، كل واحد عنده جهاز رباني، ينظر  إلى الشيء فيعرف خطأه من صوابه، هؤلاء هم الذين يجب أن يسوسوا العالم  الإنساني، والعالم الإسلامي أولاً، أما أصحاب الظلمة التي آثارها واضحة في  السلوك، الظلمة الناتجة عن الفسق والفجور والكفر بالله ولقائه، والإعراض عن  ذكره وكتابه؛ فهولاء كيف يسوسون، إلى أين يسوقون البشرية؟  إِنْ تَتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا [الأنفال:29]، عمر يقول عنه عبد الله  ولده: ما قال أبي في شيء: أظنه كذا إلا كان كما ظن! فما سبب هذا؟إنه صفاء  الروح، زكاة النفس؛ لأنه أبعد عنها ما يدسيها ويلوثها من الكذب والخيانة،  والباطل والشرك والمنكر، فصفت فانكشف أمامه كل شيء، فالمؤمن ينظر بنور  الله.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (30) 
الحلقة (37)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (126) 


يوجه الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين إلى الإنفاق في سبيله من الأموال التي  وهبهم إياها، ومن الرزق الذي استخلفهم فيه، وبين عز وجل أنه يضاعف لمن أنفق  في سبيله إلى سبعمائة ضعف، وقد بين سبحانه وتعالى أنه ألزمهم بآداب معينة  عند الإنفاق، وهي أنهم إن وجدوا ما ينفقونه فلا ينبغي لهم إتباع ذلك بالمن  والأذى، وإن لم يجدوا ما ينفقون فليقولوا قولاً معروفاً، بل إن القول  المعروف دون إنفاق خير من الإنفاق المصحوب بالأذى والمن. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل ...)              * * 

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا  هذا الرجاء إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.ها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث من سورة  البقرة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ  سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنفَقُوا  مَنًّا وَلا أَذًى لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ  خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:261-263].                               

** المراد بالإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:261]، الأموال معروفة، وإنفاقها: إخراجها وفي سبيل الله:  المراد من سبيل الله هنا: الجهاد، الإنفاق على المجاهدين؛ لإعداد العدة،  وللخروج للقتال في سبيل الله، وسبيل الله عام، كل ما يصل بالعبد إلى رضا  الله هو سبيله، كل عمل تنفق فيه من أجل أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده فهو سبيل  الله، الطريق الموصل إلى رضا الله عز وجل بعبادته وحبه والخوف منه حتى تقرع  باب دار السلام، فذلكم سبيل الله.هذه الآية وإن قيل: إنها نزلت في عثمان  وفي عبد الرحمن فالعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب؛ لأن هذا الكتاب كتاب  هداية ربانية للبشرية جمعاء، وإلى أن تنتهي هذه الحياة. مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:261]، هذا القيد  نِعمَ القيد، أما في سبيل الهوى والشهوات والدنيا، أو السلطان والتراب  والطين؛ فلا، هؤلاء شأنهم آخر، ما أنفقوا لله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة)                                                                                                   * *

                               هؤلاء المؤمنون صدقتهم ونفقتهم التي أنفقوها مثلها في  التضاعف والتكثير والزيادة كمثل حبة من بر أو ذرة أو شعير، والغالب أنها  البر، حبة في أرض طيبة، ليست سبخة ولا ملحة، تربة صالحة للبذر والزرع  والحصاد. كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ  [البقرة:261]، لما  خرج ذاك الفسيل تفرع عنه سبع سنابل، السنبلة الواحدة فيها مائة حبة،   سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ  [البقرة:261]،  إذاً: الحسنة بسبعمائة، حبة من القمح أنتجت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة  حبة، إذاً: الحسنة هنا بسبعمائة حسنة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم)                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا الإنفاق خاص بالجهاد، ومع هذا يقول تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ  يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:261]، فقد تنفق في غير الجهاد ومع طيب  النفس والرغبة فيما لدى الله، ولسد حاجة المحتاج، وتنفق ونفسك طيبة، وتريد  بالإنفاق رضا الله ووجهه ليحبك، وترزق حبه، فقد يضاعفها لك مثل هذه  المضاعفة وأكثر، ولهذا يقول: عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما حبر هذا  الأمة: يضاعف الله الحسنة إلى ألف ألف، أي: إلى مليون؛ لأنه فتح باب  الإفضال والإنعام:  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:261] من  عباده، هذه المضاعفة لا تشك في أنها قامت على أساس زكاة النفس وطيب الروح  وسلامة القلب، ومن المال الطيب الحلال، وابتغاء مرضات الله، يضاعف الله لك  ما يشاء، درهم من نفس طيبة ومن حلال قد يعدل ألف درهم فيها شبهة. وَاللَّهُ  يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  [البقرة:261] واسع الفضل  والعطاء والجود والكرم،  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:261]: عليم بخلقه وبمن هو أهل  للمضاعفة فيضاعف له، فنِعمَ هذا التعقيب:  وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:261]، ما هو بضيق العطاء، يده سحاء الليل والنهار ينفق ما يشاء.                                                                      

** مقاصد الجهاد في سبيل الله تعالى وافتقاره إلى بيعة الإمام                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! هنا كلمة لا بد أن نذكرها، وإن شئتم  نقلتموها أو قبرتموها كما هي عادة أمتنا لما هبطت: فهذا الإنفاق في الجهاد؛  لأن عثمان رضي الله عنه في غزوة العسرة جهز ألف بعير، وجهز ألف غازٍ  بسلاحه وطعامه وأثاثه.والآن: أين الجهاد؟الجهاد معشر المستمعين والمستمعات:  بذل الجهد والطاقة والسعة البشرية، كل ينفق بحسب طاقته وقدرته، ولكن  المراد من كلمة الجهاد المعهود المعروف ذي الفضل العظيم والدرجات العالية:  هو ما كان من أجل الله تعالى ليعبد في الأرض، أو ليرفع الظلم عن أوليائه  وصالحي عباده، هذا الجهاد يفتقر إلى الإمام، إلى إمام للمسلمين، إذ لم يأذن  الله عز وجل أبداً أن يجاهد الناس فرادى أو كتلاً هنا وهناك، لا بد من  إمام يرجع إليه، لا فوضى في الإسلام، الإسلام مبني على الأنظمة التي من  شأنها تحقيق السعادة والكمال، والطهر والصفاء، والعز في الدنيا ودخول دار  السلام الجنة في الآخرة، فمال المسلمين ما بايعوا إماماً لهم في هذه  الروضة؟ مع المواصلات المتوافرة، أصبح العالم كأنه بلد واحد، هذه الوسائل  التي أصبحنا نطير بها في السماء كالملائكة وأصبحت أصواتنا نتلقاها كأننا في  يوم القيامة، فلم لا يجتمع المسلمون ويبايعون إماماً لهم وينظم حياتهم،  وينتظمون في سلك لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، لا يعبد إلا الله ولا  يتابع إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟هناك أسباب كثيرة منعت من هذا،  أسباب قوية وصعبة، كيف نستطيع معها أن نجتمع في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ونبايع إمامنا وننتقل إلى ديارنا نطبق شرع الله وقوانينه  المسعدة، المزكية، المطهرة، المعزة، الرافعة؟والله العظيم! ما من أمة أقبلت  في صدق على الله، وطبقت شرعه وقوانينه إلا أورثها الأرض وأعزها ونصرها،  وها هو وعد الذين سمعوه في تلك الروضة:  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الأَرْضِ  كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ  دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا وَمَنْ  كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  [النور:55]، لما  نزلت هذه الآية كان أحدهم ما يستطيع أن يخرج من بيته ليبول من الخوف، وما  إن أقبلوا على الله في صدق، ومشوا وراء رسول الله يحبونه أكبر من حبهم  لأنفسهم،فإذا أمر أطاعوه، وإذا نهى أطاعوه، في خمس وعشرين سنة فقط حتى امتد  ظل راية التوحيد من المدينة العاصمة إلى ما وراء نهر السند شرقاً، وإلى  ديار الأندلس غرباً في ربع قرن لا أقل ولا أكثر، هذا مصداق قوله تعالى:   وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [النور:55]، وكلمة:  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [النور:55] أي: طبقوا  شرائعه في أنفسهم وأهليهم، وفي كل ظروفهم وأحوالهم؛ لأنها قوانين وضعت وضع  السنن التي لا تتبدل، فالطعام يشبع، الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع،  سنن لا تتبدل، إذاً: تطبيق هذا التعاليم الإلهية والله لا يتخلف.وعرف العدو  هذا فكاد للإسلام وأهله، فمزقوهم، شتتوهم، فرقوهم، المذهب الواحد أصبح  مذاهب، وصراط الله الواحد أصبح طرقاً متعددة، والقرآن النور أبعد عن ساحة  العمل، أخرج من كل مكان، ووضع على القبور والموتى، فحصل الذي حصل، فمن بعد  القرن الثالث والأمة هابطة.                                                                      


** مقترح بتشكيل لجنة عالمية لرفد الدعوة الإسلامية في العالم                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن: عدنا إلى ما أردت أن تسمعوه وتبلغوه، أقول: هل  الإمام غير موجود؟ إنه موجود، ولكن الكبر والعصبية والجهل والمرض ما يسمح  للمسلمين أن يتعاهدوا عند بيت الله في داخله فيقولوا: يا فلان! أنت إمام  المسلمين! نقول: تعالوا إلى الروضة، وهذا الكلام كتبه شيوخكم من خمس  وثلاثين سنة، ووزعناه على الملوك والرؤساء، والكتابة موجودة في رسائل  معروفة.إذاً: كيف يقال: هيا نجاهد الآن؟ نجاهد بدون إمام؟ جهاد باطل، مصيره  ومآله الخسران ظاهراً وباطناً، والحمد لله. ما هناك حاجة الآن إلى الجهاد  بالسيف أبداً، لم؟ كيف نقول: هيا نخرج بسفننا الحربية، بالغواصات، بالبوارج  لنرسو أمام دولة كافرة كفرنسا مثلاً؟ لماذا؟ لم نغزوها؟ فرنسا فيها ثلاثة  آلاف مسجد، ويذكر فيها الله، ويؤذن فيها باسم الله، وأبوابها مفتوحة، فلم  نغزو إذاً؟ لا معنى لذلك أبداً، هل نرسو بسفن حربية في موانئ بريطانيا، لم  وفيها يذكر الله ويعبد، وفيها آلاف المساجد، لم إذاً نغزوها، باب الله  مفتوح، ما هناك حاجة -والله- للغزو في هذه الظروف أبداً.إني أتكلم *والله-  على علم، فأسبانيا فيها المساجد وبيوت الله مفتوحة والناس يعبدون الله  فيها، إذاً: كيف نجاهد؟ والذي أريد أن تفهموه وتعوه وتبلغوه أن الفرصة  ذهبية، ويخشى أننا نفقدها في يوم ما من الأيام، هذه الفرصة هي: أن يتكون  لنا مجلس علمي، ويشارك فيه كل إقليم وكل دولة من دول العالم الإسلامي بعالم  رباني، عالم بالله ومحابه ومساخطه، يخشى الله ويخافه ويرغب في حبه وطاعته،  هذا المجلس الذي أسهم فيه كل إقليم بعالم، وقد بلغت دولنا نيفاً وأربعين  دولة، المجلس يتكون من خمسة وأربعين عالماً، اجتمعوا في الروضة المحمدية،  هذا المجلس فيه سرية أيضاً، ولسنا في حاجة إلى التبجح والإعلانات؛ حتى لا  نثير الصليبية ضدنا، أو نخيف اليهودية والمجوسية فتكيد وتمكر كما فعلت من  قبل، ثم ننتقي اللجان كل لجنة من ثلاثة أنفار، لجنة إلى أمريكا ودولها من  كندا إلى البرازيل، ولجنة إلى أوروبا الغربية، وأخرى إلى الشرقية، ولجنة  إلى الصين، وأخرى إلى اليابان، وخامسة إلى أفريقيا، هذا اللجنة تذهب تدرس  وضع الجاليات الإسلامية، كم يوجد في هذا البلد من مسلم؟ مليون، أو ثلاثة  ملايين، أو مائة ألف؟ يزورون الإقليم بكامله، ويتعرفون إلى المسلمين،  ويعودون وقد عادت كل لجنة بخارطة رسمت فيها كم مسجداً، في كم مدينة، بل  المدينة الفلانية فيها كذا مسجد، والأخرى فيها كذا، وعدد المسلمين كذا،  ويعودون بعد ثلاثة أشهر فيقدمون تلك الخرائط فيعرف ذلك المجلس الأعلى  الرباني، يعرف كيف يجاهد الجهاد العملي، وحينئذٍ اللجنة تكون لجنة أخرى  تطوف بدول العالم الإسلامي، وتطالب كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يسهم بدولار أو ربعه.  معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! لا يحل لأحدنا اليوم ألا يسهم في هذا الجهاد،  الإقليم الفلاني تعداد أنفاره عشرة ملايين نسمة، إذاً: كل سنة يقدمون لنا  عشرة ملايين دولار، الإقليم الفلاني أفراده مليون يقدمون المليون، فيشارك  كل مؤمن في هذا الجهاد السري العملي، وإذا بها ميزانية عظيمة، ونحن حددنا  دولاراً أو ربع دولار، ولكن إذا لاحت أنوار هذا الجهاد وتجلت فسينفق الناس  أموالهم ويخرجون منها، حينئذٍ تكونت الميزانية، فاللجنة تذهب إلى أسبانيا  مثلاً وتأتي بالعلماء الربانيين، تنزل في كل مسجد أو ناد أو مركز للدعوة  عالماً ربانياً، فتوزع المربين والدعاة الهداة الذين لا ينظرون إلا إلى  الله، وتوزع الكتاب الذي يدرس ويلقن ويعلم على غرار كتاب (المسجد وبيت  المسلم) أو (منهاج المسلم)؛ حتى لا تبقى فرقة، ننسى كلمة: أنا حنفي، أنا  مالكي، أنا حنبلي، أنا إباضي، أنا كذا.. انتهت، عدنا إلى عهد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأبنائهم وأحفادهم؛ لأن العدو لما مزقنا وذبحنا  عرف مصدر قوتنا، إنها الكتلة الواحدة، المذهب الواحد، فمزقنا فأصبحنا شراذم  هنا وهناك، ومن ثم ركبوا ظهورنا، وساسونا، وفعلوا فينا الأعاجيب، وأصبحنا  مسخرين لهم لضعفنا وعجزنا.إذاً: وتبدأ الأنوار تلوح، فالصيني والياباني  والأمريكاني والأوربي من المسلمين كشخص واحد، كلمة واحدة هي: المسلم،  وينفقون تلك الأموال على تنمية تلك الروح وتزكيتها، والناس إذا عرفوا أنه  ينفق عليهم في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمة الله تتغير طباعهم وأخلاقهم، ويأخذون  في مظهر الإسلام الحق: الصدق، الوفاء، التنزه، الشجاعة، الكرم، تنتهي مظاهر  الخبث والشر والفساد، ليس هناك مسلم ما يصلي، ومسلم يشرب الخمر لا وجود  له، ولا مسلم يهون ويذل، والله! لتصبحن تلك الأمم تعتنق الإسلام وتفرح به،  وينتشر الإسلام بصورة عجيبة. فالمناسبة قائمة؛ لأن البيان والهداية آثارها  في المواطنين، جارك بريطاني أو أمريكي يمتحنك العام والأعوام فتتجلى له في  الطهر والصفاء والكمال والعفة والصدق فيحبك، وإذا أحبك سلك مسلكك وطلب  النجاة من ورائك، في ربع قرن خمس وعشرين سنة من الجائز أن يظهر الإسلام  ظهوراً كاملاً. وعندنا وعد تقدم على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  لا تقوم الساعة حتى لا يبقى بيت وبر ولا مدر إلا دخله الإسلام، بعز عزيز أو  بذل ذليل )، ومن ثم نكون قد أدينا واجب الجهاد.   

** طريق تحقيق الإسلام الحق في ديار المسلمين                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد نستحي إذا رأينا العالم يزدهر، نستحي نحن في بيوتنا أن  تظلم وتصاب بالظلام، فنعود إلى الاستقامة على منهج الله، والطريق عندنا  أيضاً أسهل من الأول، الطريق إلينا سهل.وقد قررنا هذه الحقيقة وأعدنا القول  فيها، وهي أن أهل القرية كأهل الحي، يجتمعون في بيت ربهم من المغرب إلى  العشاء، وذلك كل ليلة وطول العام، ولا يتخلف أحد أبداً إلا ذو عذر شرعي  يمنعه من الحضور، وندرس كتاب الله وهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، في  سنة واحدة كيف تكون حالنا؟ لا خيانة، لا كذب، لا كبر، لا عجب، لا حسد، لا  جريمة أبداً، ومن ثم يوضع صندوق من حديد في محراب مسجدنا، ويقال: معاشر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من زاد على قوته درهم واحد فليضعه في هذا الصندوق،  وبعد ستة أشهر يمتلئ، فننتقي لجنة من صالحي الحي أو القرية ونقول: ماذا  ترون لتنمية هذا المال؟ قالوا: الساحة تقتضي مزرعة تنتج البر واللحوم  والبيض والدجاج؛ فهيا باسم الله، فلا تمضي سنة إلا وقد نما ذلك المال  وارتفعت نسبته، ويوزع ذلك الربح على أهله بقدر إيداعاتهم، صاحب الدرهم يأخذ  قدره، وصاحب الألف يأخذ قدره.ثم الزكاة، يقال: معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات!  هذا أوان الزكاة. فتأتي الزكوات، ومن ثم يتوافر المال أولاً، فلم يبق بينا  يا أهل القرية من يسأل ويطلب غير الله، لا يبقى بيننا من يبكي من شدة  الجوع، أو من شدة ألم العري؛ لأننا نعيش مجتمعين، وجوهنا إلى بعضها، يعرف  بعضها بعضاً، نعيش على الحب والولاء والطهر والسلام. هذا هو الطريق لإعادة  ديار المسلمين إلى الإسلام، لا بالأحزاب، ولا بالجمعيات ولا بالتكفير ولا  بالحروب، والله! ما تنتج هذه ذلك أبداً.إنما يقول الخطيب: يا معشر  المستمعين من أهل لا إله إلا الله! من الليلة لا يتخلف مؤمن ولا مؤمنة عن  هذا المسجد، فإن قيل: يا إمامنا! المسجد ضيق؟ قال: الليلة وسعوه، لا تطلع  الشمس إلا وقد زدتم فيه مسافة أخرى، ولو بالخشب والحطب، لسنا بحاجة إلى  الرفاهة، ونفرش من الحصر ويجلس المؤمنون والمؤمنات ويجتمعون في بيوت الله،  وقلوبهم كلها مع الله والدار الآخرة، ويأخذ المربي ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً،  وهم ينمون وترتفع معنوياتهم وهممهم وآمالهم، فتنتهي مظاهر الضعف فينا، الشح  والبخل والشره والطمع والتكالب على الدنيا وزخارفها، والتنافس في المطاعم  والمشارب والملابس كل هذا ينتهي؛ لأننا مقبلون على السماء نريد الملكوت  الأعلى، فهل يكلف هذا المسلمين شيئاً؟اليهود والنصارى خصومنا أعداؤنا إذا  دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً أوقفوا دولاب العمل، وحملوا أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى  دور الرقص، السينما، اللهو، الباطل، ولا لوم؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا السماء ولا ما  فيها، ولا رغبوا في الرقي إليها، عرفوا الأرض، أخلدوا إليها، وهم لا  يعرفون إلا شهواتهم، فسيعملون بجهدهم لتحقيق شهواتهم في الطعام والشراب  واللباس والسكن والنكاح، فلهذا إذا دقت الساعة السادسة أقبلوا على الباطل،  ونحن الذين نزعم أننا نريد الملكوت الأعلى لنرتقي مسافة سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة  عام بأرواحنا اليوم وبأبداننا غداً ما نستطيع أن نجلس في بيوت ربنا؛ لنزيل  آلام الحزن والكروب والمخاوف والأحزان، لنطهر أنفسنا ونزكيها لتصبح أهلاً  للملكوت الأعلى، كما قال تعالى:  يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ  الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ   *  ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً   *   فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي   *  وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي  [الفجر:27-30]، هذا  النداء للنفس الطاهرة الزكية، فهل تطهر النفوس وتزكو على الباطل؟ على  الأغاني والرقص؟ على الكذب والباطل؟ كلا. بل على هذه العبادات المقننة  تقنين الكيمياويات، لتعمل عملها في تهذيب الإنسان وتزكيته وتطهيره، فنعرض  عنها أو نأتيها بصور لا تنتج الزكاة أبداً، ونحن نأمل أن ندخل الجنة!                                                                     


** دور الإنفاق في الدعوة العالمية وإصلاح أوضاع العالم الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المؤمنين! هنا تتجلى حقيقة الإنفاق في سبيل الله،   مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:261]، فهل عرفتم الجهاد الآن؟ خارج الديار الإسلامية بم يكون؟  بالبواخر؟ بالهيدروجين؟ لا، يكون بالدعوة، بنظامها، بربانيتها، بأهلها،  لجنة عليا يتفرع عنها لجان يطوفون بالعالم شرقاً وغرباً يضعون خرائط  للجاليات الإسلامية بالتفصيل، وميزانية سرية يسهم فيها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة،  والله! لو تمت وصدقت لرأيتنا نخرج من أموالنا، لا إنفاق عشرة أو مليون، بل  يخرج الرجل من ماله كاملاً؛ لما يتحقق به من الهداية الإلهية للبشر، فهذا  هو الجهاد في الخارج. فلم ما يتكون هذا؟ ما المانع؟ من الذي يقوم بهذا؟  العلماء، والأذكياء، والفطناء، والربانيون يقدمونه إلى الحكام والحكام  يوافقون ويأمرون. والجهاد في الداخل كما قلت لكم: جهاد النفس فقط، أهل  القرية كأهل الحي في المدينة، في خطبة الجمعة يقول الإمام: معشر الأبناء  والإخوان! من الليلة لا يفارق أحدنا هذا المسجد ليصلي المغرب والعشاء  بامرأته وبناته وأولاده، ونتعلم ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً من الكتاب والسنة،  فتنتهي المذاهب ومقتضيات الفرقة والخلاف والنزاع نهائياً، كما انتهت في  العالم الذي رفعناه إلى قمته بدعاتنا وكتبنا فاتحدت الكلمة والعقيدة  والمنهج، فتتحد أيضاً بلاد المسلمين من باب أولى، بـ(قال الله وقال رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم).ونصبح أحياء بعد الموت، وتتجلى حقائق الإسلام، تدخل  القرية فما تستنكر فيها أحداً ولا صورة ولا صفة، تتعامل معنا في متاجرنا،  في معاملنا فلن تسمع كلمة سوء، ولن تشاهد منظراً باطلاً، وإن وقع شيء من  الشذوذ فلا قيمة له.نعود إلى الآية الكريمة:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ  سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:261]، هذه للإنفاق في  أوروبا وأمريكا والصين واليابان.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا مناً ولا أذىً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع الآية التي هي للإنفاق في داخل القرية والمجتمع والحي،  قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:262]، لا بد من هذا القيد وإن كان من حديد،  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:262]، ما معنى (سبيل الله)؟ أي: من أجل أن يعبد الله وحده، من أجل  أن يتقرب الناس إليه ليعبدوه، فيكرمهم ويعزهم، ويهيئهم للملكوت الأعلى،  فيسكنهم دار السلام، هذا سبيل الله.  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:262]، اسمع القيد:  ثُمَّ لا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا  أَنفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلا أَذًى  [البقرة:262]، ينفق ماله أولاً لا يريد إلا  وجه الله، لا أن يسمع فلان أو فلانة، ولا أن يقال: فلان يعطي وفلان يتصدق،  ما يريد إلا وجه الله، ثم حين ينفق على المسكين، على المحتاج، على اليتيم،  على الأعرج، على المريض، على الذي لا يستطيع أن يعيش لعلة قامت به أو ظروف  لزمته، بعد ذلك لا يتبع ما أنفقه مناً، وما المراد من المن؟ المن: أن يذكر  له العطاء الذي أعطاه، فهذا المؤمن، هذه الرباني، هذا الحي إذا كسوته بثوب،  أو وضعت على رأسه عمامة، أو وضعت له في جيبه درهماً أو عشرة، هذا له عزته  وله كرامته، هذا ولي الله، وإنما هو تحت الامتحان، هو ممتحن من سيده ليصبر  أو يضجر، لا أقل ولا أكثر، وعما قريب ينجح وتزول المحنة، في هذه الحال إذا  أعطيته لا تقل: تذكر كذا يوم كذا؟ هذا كأنما تقتله به، وما يرضى الله أن  يهان وليه، أعطيته عطاء تريد به وجه الله لا وجهه هو، إذاً: فلا تمن عليه  بما أعطيته، لا تذكره أبداً، ولا تقل للناس: أعطينا فلاناً وأعطينا فلانة،  هذا المن حرام، الذي يمن هو الله ليُشكر، أما أنت فتمن لماذا؟ كل ما في  الأمر أنك أعطيت من عطاء الله فقط وتريد وجه الله، هل تطلب أكثر مما تعطي،  إن كنت تريد أن يرضى الله تعالى عنك ويحبك فلا من ولا أذى.والأذى ما هو؟ أن  يعطيه ويسبه، يعطيه ويدفعه، يعطيه ويعيره، يقول: أنتم ما تستحون، فهذا  الإنفاق باطل باطل باطل، ما يزكي النفس، كالذي يتوضأ ويبول، هل يبقى وضوؤه؟   الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ ثُمَّ لا  يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلا أَذًى  [البقرة:262] لا يعقبون  عليها بمن ولا أذى لمن أعطوه.                               

** جزاء المنفقين بغير منٍّ أو أذى                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً: ما الجزاء؟ قال تعالى:  لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:262]، أجر نفقتهم عند ربهم مدخر، ممكن أن يعجل لهم منها  في الدنيا، وكم من منفق يبارك الله في ماله وإنفاقه، هي عنده فيعجل منها  ويدخر الباقي لدار السلام، هذه الحور، هذه القصور، هذه الأنهار، هذا العالم  أكبر من الأرض عشر المرات تعطاه يا عبد الله في ذلك الملكوت مقابل هذه  الصدقات،  لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:262]، هذا  أولاً.وثانياً:  وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [البقرة:262]، لا يخافون عدواً، ولا يخافون فقراً، ولا مرضاً، ولا موتاً،  ولا يحزنون لما يفقدون أبداً؛ لأن قلوبهم مطمئنة، نفوسهم زكية، لا خوف  عليهم في الدنيا هذه ولا في الحياة الثانية البرزخ بين الحياتين ولا يوم  القيامة.ولا تفهم يا بني أنه يتكلم مع اليهود والنصارى والفساق والفجار  والمشركين، لا، بل يتكلم مع المؤمنين، إذا كانت العقيدة فاسدة فلا ينفع  العمل، فانتبه!  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:262]، والحقيقة أنه ما ينفق عبد في سبيل الله إلا وهو مؤمن على  مستوى أعلى في إيمانه بالله ولقائه، لو كان ينفق في سبيل الوطن والبلاد  والعصبية فهذا شيء ثان، لكن  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:262]، لا يلتفت  إلى غير الله، والله! إنه لمؤمن، ولن يكون إلا مؤمناً ومرتفعاً في نسبة  الإيمان، هؤلاء ينفقون في سبيل الله أموالهم، والله! قد يكون أحدهم في حاجة  إلى هذا الطعام ويقدمه لمن هو جائع، في حاجة إلى هذا المال ويقدمه لآخر؛  لأنه يريد وجه الله عز وجل، ولا من ولا أذى، ينفقون ما ينفقون ولا هم لهم  إلا أن يرضى الله عنهم ويحبهم فقط، ولهذا ينفقون حتى على فقراء اليهود  والنصارى؛ لأنهم يريدون الله لا غيره.قال تعالى:  وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:262].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأخيراً: الآية الثالثة:  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ  مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى  [البقرة:263]، من الذي قرر هذه الحقيقة؟  الله عز وجل.  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ  [البقرة:263]، جاءك المحتاج فتقول له: يا  بني إن كان صغيراً، أو: يا أخي إن كان مساوياً لك، أو: يا أبت إن كان أكبر  منك، تقول له: الله عز وجل يرزقك، ما عندنا ما نعطيك، أنا آسف، اسأل الله.  هذا هو القول المعروف، قول معروف ما فيه ما يستنكر، ما فيه ما ينكر، ما فيه  عيب، ولا شتم، ولا تعيير ولا تقبيح.وإخوانكم اليوم تعرفونهم؛ لأن الأخلاق  هبطت، وكيف تهبط والقرآن موجود والسنة موجودة؟ ذلك لأنهم هجروا الكتاب  والسنة، ما يجتمعون عليهما طول الحياة، هل بين المسلمين من يجلس مجلساً  كهذا أربعين سنة، فكيف يتعلمون؟ كيف تتهذب الأخلاق؟ كيف تزكو النفوس؟ حالنا  كالذي يقول: شخص لا يأكل ولا يشرب ويقوى ويسمن! فهل ممكن هذا؟ لا يأكل ولا  يشرب ويحيا؟ لا يدرس كتاب الله وسنة رسوله في بيت الرب وهو جالس بين يديه  ويصبح ذا أخلاق فاضلة، والله! ما يكون أبداً؛ حتى لو ورثها من أبويه، لكن  ما تزكو النفس كما هي في بيت الرب.إذاً:  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ   [البقرة:263] لمن زلت قدمه أو أساء في الكلام؛ لأن بعض السائلين أيضاً  يسبون: يا بخيل! فاغفل أنت وتجاوز، وقل: عفا الله عنك، هذا العفو وهذه  المغفرة خير من صدقة ولو كانت مليون ريال،  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ   [البقرة:263] والله! أفضل عند الله من صدقة بالملايين يتبعها ويجري وراءها  أذى لمن تصدقت عليه، بإهانته أو سبه أو شتمه أو تعييره واحتقاره.سبحان  الله! هذا كلام من؟ كلام ربنا، هل عرفه المؤمنون والمؤمنات؟ ما عرفوه، من  قرون والقرآن العظيم لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى، لو تغمض عينيك ويحيا عدد من  علماء القرن الحادي عشر والعاشر والتاسع ويجدونني أتكلم فسيغلقون آذانهم  ويهربون، سيقولون: كيف يتكلم بكلام الله هذا الصعلوك؟! من أين له؟ لأنهم  وضعوا قاعدة، قالوا: تفسير القرآن العظيم صوابه خطأ، إذا فسرت وأصبت فأنت  مخطئ، وخطؤه كفر، وراجعوا حاشية الحطاب على خليل فستجدون هذه الفقرة  موجودة.فكيف تتهذب أخلاقنا وما جلسنا بين يدي المربين والمهذبين؟ مستحيل،  أما قال إبراهيم وإسماعيل:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، الآن المدارس فيها تعليم الكتاب بعض الشيء،  ولكن ما هناك من يزكي النفوس ويطهرها بالتربية والتهذيب والإصلاح، فهل  سمعتم هذا الكلام؟ اللهم اشهد علينا.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (31) 
الحلقة (38)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (127) 


                         بعد أن رغب الله سبحانه وتعالى عباده المؤمنين في الصدقات ونبه إلى ما  يبطل أجرها من المنّ والأذى، نادى عباده هنا مبيناً لهم أن المنان بما  أعطى يبطل الله عز وجل صدقته كما يبطل صدقة المرائي الذي لا يؤمن بالله  واليوم الآخر، وضرب سبحانه وتعالى لذلك مثلاً بالحجر الأملس الأصم الذي  عليه تراب، فأصابه مطر شديد فأزال عنه التراب وتركه أملس ليس عليه شيء،  وذلك كمثل الصدقة الباطلة التي لا ينتفع بها صاحبها يوم القيامة.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في  سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق لنا هذا المأمول.وها نحن مع هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة: أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا  صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ  النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ  صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لا  يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:264].سبقت هذه الآية أيضاً في هذا المعنى هذه  الآيات الثلاث، ولنستمع إليها ولنستذكر ما قد كنا قد علمناه، قال تعالى:   مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *   الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لا  يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلا أَذًى لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  قَوْلٌ  مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى وَاللَّهُ  غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:261-263]، سبحانه لا إله إلا هو.                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية  الآيات: من هداية الآيات:أولاً: فضل النفقة في الجهاد وأنها أفضل النفقات  ]، أفضل النفقة -أي: الإنفاق- في الجهاد، وهذه النفقة أفضل النفقات، بدليل  أن الحسنة بسبعمائة، بل وقد يضاعف الله بأكثر، فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله  تعالى:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ  مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:261].وهل تذكرون معنى سبيل الله؟ إنه الجهاد. ومتى يكون  الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ إذا كان من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله في الأرض بأن يعبد  الله وحده ولا يعبد معه سواه، فترسو سفننا في ميناء دولة كافرة ونراسلهم،  نجري سفارة بيننا وبينهم: جئناكم من أجل هدايتكم وإنقاذكم من عذاب الخلد  يوم القيامة، جئناكم من ربنا وربكم، فإن قبلوا الإسلام دخلنا وعلمنا وبينا  وأرشدنا وقضينا بالعدل وحكمنا، وما هي إلا أربعون يوماً وإذا بهم ربانيين،  فإن قالوا: لا، فديننا قبل دينكم، لا نقبل ديناً غير دين آبائنا وأجدادنا،  فإنا نقول لهم: ادخلوا في حمايتنا، ادخلوا في ذمتنا ونسوسكم بالعدل والرحمة  والخير، وتطهر بلادكم وتصفو من الظلم والشر والفساد، ونتولى حمايتكم حماية  كاملة، إذا اعتدى عليكم معتد فنحن الذين نقاتله وأنتم آمنون، فإن قالوا:  في هذا خير؛ دخلنا وعلمنا وربينا وهذبنا، وما هي إلا سنيات وإذا الإقليم  كله يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، حين يشاهدون بأعينهم  مظاهر العدل والرحمة والطهر والصفاء والمودة والإخاء، فينجذبون انجذاباً  كلياً.ومن قال: كيف؟ فقل له: ما دخل في الإسلام إنسان بالعصا أبداً، ما دخل  إنسان في الإسلام إلا باختياره وطيب نفسه، إذ لا إكراه في الدين، ما بلغنا  أن أحداً ضربوه حتى يسلم، والله! ما كان. فإن رفضوا فالحرب حتى ننقذ غير  العسكريين من الأميين المساكين الذين يعيشون في ظلمة الكفر والفسق والفجور  والشر والفساد ومصيرهم الخلود في عذاب النار، ننقذهم استجابة لأمر ربنا،  هذا هو الجهاد في سبيل الله. فهل إخواننا الأندونيسيون لما حاربوا هولندا  حاربوها من أجل أن يعبد الله وحده؟ من أجل أن يقوم دين الله وشرعه؟ من أجل  أن يستقيم المؤمنون على منهج الله؟ الجواب: لا، فما هو في سبيل الله إذاً،  لو كان في سبيل الله لأنبت الطهر والصفا والعزة والكمال والأمن والرخاء  والسيادة، فهل حصل من هذا شيء؟ لا شيء، وعليه فقس كل بلاد العالم الإسلامي  التي استعمرت بسبب الفسق والفجور والشرك والباطل والشر والفساد والإعراض عن  ذكر الله، استعمرت من قبل الغرب ثم أخذت تستقل، أروني إقليماً قام أهله  بإعلاء كلمة الله لأن يعبد الله وحده، وإياك أن تقول: هناك إقليم، فهاته.  لو جوهد في سبيل الله فإنه ما إن تخرج الدولة الكافرة إلا وأنوار الإسلام  تلوح، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وإقام الصلاة وجباية الزكاة وإقامة  الحدود، والأمة متوالية متآخية متحابة، ولكن ما كان القتال في سبيل الله  لا في العرب ولا في العجم، وإن شئت حلفت لكم بالله. نعم الأفراد هنا وهناك  قالوا لهم: جهاد في سبيل الله بدون فهم ولا وعي، فبذلوا أموالهم ودماءهم،  هذا موجود، لكن حامل الراية والمجاهدون لإنقاذ البلاد هل كانوا يعملون  لإقامة دين الله؟ خرجت بريطانيا فهل أعلنوا عن كلمة لا إله إلا الله؟ بل  قالوا: في سبيل الوطن، والإسلام ما يعترف بالوطن أبداً، بلاد العالم كلها  أرض الله يعبد فيها الله عز وجل. واسمحوا لي إذا أسأت إليكم في بيان هذه  الحقيقة والواقع شاهد: استقل لنا نيف وأربعون دولة، ما فرضت الصلاة فقط في  دولة منها ولا ألزم بها عسكري ولا مدني، ولا تكونت هيئة في قرية فقيل: يا  رجال القرية! هؤلاء الثلاثة يأمرونكم بالمعروف وينهونكم عن المنكر! فوا  حسرتاه! وا أسفاه! فالأمة الإسلامية تحت النظارة إن لم تتراجع، والفرصة  متاحة وهي قادرة على أن ترجع في أربع وعشرين ساعة إلى الله وتتضامن وتعلن  عن الخلافة الإسلامية، وإلا فسوف تنزل بها رزايا وبلايا ما عرفتها فيما  مضى،فالله بالمرصاد،  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ [الفجر:14].قال: [  ثانياً: فضل الصدقات وعواقبها الحميدة ]، الصدقات التي تنفق لوجه الله.[  ثالثاً: حرمة المن بالصدقة ] ما المن؟ يقال: من يمن: إذا أعطى؛ إذ المن هو  العطاء، والله المنان المعطي الخير، فهذا يعطي العطاء ثم يأخذ يلدغ من  أعطاه: انظر إلى الذي أعطيناك، كيف أنت؟ هل وجدته طيباً؟ نحن أكرمناك، نحن  عملنا معك كذا حتى يذوب عواطفه؟ فهذا حرام في الإسلام، ومعنا دليل وهو قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يدخل الجنة مدمن خمر ولا عاق ولا منان )،  ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة وإن صاموا وصلوا وعملوا ما عملوا، لا بد أن يكونوا  متأخرين، أو بعد أن يقتحموا النار ويعيشوا فيها أحقاباً ثم يخرجون إذا  كانوا من أهل الإيمان الحق.أولهم العاق: الذي قطع صلة الأبوة والأمومة مع  أمه وأبيه، ثم مدمن الخمر الذي لا يصحو، دائماً البرميل في البيت يشرب منه  والعياذ بالله. [ رابعاً: الرد الجميل على الفقير إذا لم يوجد ما يعطاه،  وكذا العفو عن سوء القول منه ومن غيره خير من الصدقة يتبعها أذى ]، كونك  تقول للفقير: سامحنا، ما عندنا شيء، الله يرزقنا وإياكم، معذرة، هذه خير من  ألف ريال تقول معها: أعطيناك، أنت كذا، أنت كذا. فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟ من  قوله تعالى:  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ [البقرة:263] عن زلة أو عن  إساءة  خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى [البقرة:263].                                                                                                       


**إرادة الله تعالى الطهر للمؤمنين وبيان طريق تحصيل ذلك                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          سبحان الله! يريد الله تعالى من المؤمنين أن يساووا الملائكة في  الطهر والصفاء، ويتحقق هذا إذا نحن أقبلنا على كتاب الله ندرس ونعلم ونعمل  ونطبق، ما هي إلا أيام والقرية كلها نور، لا تسمع سباً ولا شتماً ولا  تعييراً ولا تقبيحاً ولا يقول فلان: أوذيت ولا ضربت أبداً، كالملائكة. فإن  قلت: هذه أوهام، فما الدليل؟ قلت: اذهبوا إلى أية قرية في العرب والعجم  واسألوهم: من أتقاهم لله؟ من أصفاهم؟ سيقولون: فلان العالم، أعلمهم أتقاهم  وأصفاهم، وأفسقهم وأفجرهم أجهلهم بالله وأضلهم، وهل تحتاجون إلى يمين؟ يقول  تعالى من سورة فاطر:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28] هل العلماء بالفيزياء؟ أو بالقانون؟ علماء بم؟  علماء بالله ومحابه ومكارهه، عرفوا الله وعرفوا ما يحب وما يكره، وعرفوا ما  عنده لأوليائه وما لديه لأعدائه، فحملهم ذلك على حبه وخشيته، فلهذا لم  يقدروا على الفسق عن أمره والخروج عن طاعته، والذين ما عرفوا الله كيف  يحبونه؟ ما عرفوا جماله ولا كماله ولا عظمته ولا قدرته ولا إعطاءه وإفضاله  فكيف يحبونه؟ ما هو بمعقول، والذين ما عرفوا ما يحب ولا ما يكره كيف  يتقربون إليه بتقديم المحبوب وتأخير المكروه؟إذاً: الذي يريد من المؤمنين  أن يكملوا ويطهروا بدون العلم كالذي يريد أن يقول للجمل: يا جمل! احلب لنا  اللبن، والجمل ما فيه لبن، فلهذا يجب أن نتعلم. قد يقال: يا شيخ! نحن  مشغولون بمتاجرنا، بمزارعنا، بالصناعة، كيف نتعلم؟ فات الوقت. نقول: لا،  فقط حين تميل الشمس إلى الغروب في الساعة السادسة ويذهب الكفار إلى المقاهي  والملاهي والمراقص احملوا أزواجكم وأولادكم إلى بيوت ربكم وتجمعوا فيها،  صلوا المغرب واجلسوا كجلستنا هذه وتلقوا الكتاب والحكمة يوماً فيوماً طول  العمر، فهل يبقى جاهل؟ والله! ما يبقى، وإذا انتفى الجهل انتفى الفسق،  الفجور، الظلم، الشر، الفساد، الهون، الدون، الذل، هذه كلها تنتفي. ولكن  لسان الحال: ما نستطيع يا شيخ، كيف نجتمع في المسجد ونقرأ كل ليلة؟ لأن  القضاء والقدر نافذان، فابقوا على ما أنتم عليه من الضعف والهون والدون  والفساد والشر.صدرت فتيا من أحد العلماء البررة الصالحين فقالوا: هذه فتيا  عالم الملوك والسلاطين، عالم كذا! هبوط في الأخلاق ولا إله إلا الله،  يقولون: هذا ذَنَب، هذا من علماء السلطان، وهذه كلمات يحفظونها ويرددونها  بلا علم، بلا بصيرة، بلا تقوى، بلا خوف من الله. فلا تلمنا يا شيخ، ما  ربينا في حجور الصالحين، إي والله، لا لوم ولا عتاب، ما ربينا في حجور  الصالحين، ربينا في الأسواق والشوارع والأندية والباطل والسوء أمام التلفاز  والفيديو والرقص، فماذا ترجو منا؟ عفواً ومعذرة، نستغفر الله لنا  ولكم.فعدنا من حيث بدأنا، هل عرفتم أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ما كانوا يقرءون ولا يكتبون، وكانوا فلاحين ومجاهدين، ولكن يجلسون عند  فراغهم في حجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة  ويزكيهم، فتخرجوا ولم تكتحل عين الوجود بمثلهم في العالم البشري من أتباع  الأنبياء والمرسلين، والتاريخ شاهد، وإن لطخ وشوه تاريخهم عملاء الاستعمار  الذي هو الثالث الأسود: اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، لطخوا تاريخ الصحابة  وشوهوه حتى إن الجاهل المسكين ليفزع، والله! ما عرفت الدنيا أطهر ولا أصفى  ولا أعدل ولا أرحم ولا أعلم من تلك الأمة التي تربت في حجر رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين فقط.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرف المؤمنين بنداء الله تعالى لهم                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: اسمع هذا النداء:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:264] لبيك اللهم لبيك، الله أكبر! هل نادانا ربنا؟ إي والله،  فالحمد لله؛ ما نحن ومن نحن حتى ينادينا رب العزة والجلال والكمال؟ الرب  الذي يحيي ويميت، الذي علق الشمس بالسماء، هذا الرب العظيم خالق كل شيء  ينادينا؟ الله أكبر! أي فضل أعظم من هذا؟ فالحمد لله، نادانا بعنوان  الإيمان:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:264].وعند السامعين  والسامعات سر هذا، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأن المؤمنين أحياء يسمعون  النداء، ويبصرون الآيات، ويقدرون على التكليف لكمال حياتهم، أما الكافرون  فأموات، وهل تنادي ميتاً؟ هل تكلف ميتاً أن يقول أو يفعل؟ كلا أبداً، فلهذا  نادانا تعالى في كتابه، وقد نادانا تسعين مرة، ما نادانا إلا ليأمرنا بما  فيه سعادتنا وكمالنا، ولا نادانا إلا لينهانا عما فيه شقاؤنا وخسراننا في  الحياتين، وما نادانا إلا ليبشرنا بما يزيد في انطلاقنا في ميادين البر  والخير والإحسان، ما ينادينا إلا ليحذرنا من عواقب السوء ونتائج الباطل  والشر والفساد لنحذر، وما ينادينا إلا ليعلمنا العلوم والمعارف التي تسمو  عليها أنفسنا ونتسابق في الصالحات حتى نصبح أمة الطهر والصفاء، هكذا تتبعنا  نداءات الرحمن لعباده المؤمنين فما خرجت عن هذه الميادين الأربعة أو  الخمسة. ونداءات الرحمن جمعت في كتاب واحد، تسعون نداءً ضعها عند رأسك قبل  أن تنام واسمع ربك يناديك. فماذا يقول ربي هنا؟ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى  [البقرة:264]  فمن ثَمَّ لا تمن ولا تؤذ فقيراً حتى لا تبطل صدقاتك، واستمر طول  حياتك.نداءات الرحمن تسعون نداءً في العقيدة، في الآداب، في الأخلاق، في  العبادات، في السياسة، في الحرب، في السلم، في الاقتصاد، لو أن مؤمناً يعرف  ويقرأ ويفهم ويقبل في صدق على تلك النداءات فيحفظها قولاً وعملاً  واعتقاداً فوالله! ليصبحن من أعلم أهل الأرض، ولكن:لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً  ولكن لا حياة لمن تناديقلنا: ترجموها إلى اللغات الحية، يا جماعة  المسلمين! وزعوها في الفنادق العالمية، لنقول لكل مخلوق: خالقك وربك سواء  كنت إيطالياً أو أسبانياً هو الذي يناديك، ولكن ما استطعنا، ما زالت أمتنا  هابطة، فدعنا من البكاء يا هذا.

** بطلان أثر الصدقة المتبعة بالمن والأذى                                                                                                   * *

                               فالله عز وجل ينادينا فيقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى  [البقرة:264]  من تصدق بريال أو بدينار أو بمليار إذا هو منَّ على من تصدق به عليه أو  آذاه بكلمة بطل مفعول صدقته، والله! لا تقبل. وعندنا سر من أسرار الشريعة،  وهو أن بطلانها معناه: لا تولد الطاقة النورانية للقلب والنفس البشرية؛ لأن  هذه العبادات مولدات للنور القلبي، فإذا فسد مفعولها أو بطلت لا تولد  الحسنات، ويبقى القلب في ظلمة والنفس في عفن. قلنا لكم: قم صل المغرب أمام  فقيه أربع ركعات، سيقول: صلاتك باطلة لأنك زدت ركعة، فما تولد لك الحسنات،  عملك باطل ما تأخذ عليه شيئاً. فإن صلى المغرب ركعتين قال: يا ولدي! صلاتك  باطلة، زد ركعة، فإن قال: يكفي وصلاها ركعتين فهي باطلة، ما تولد الحسنات،  أو تصدق بألف ريال وقال: خذا يا هذا، نحن دائماً نعطيك ونفعل؛ فبطلت، فما  تولد النور المطلوب؛ لأن النفس البشرية تزكو وتطيب وتطهر على هذه العبادات  التي شرعت لأجل ذلك:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] فإذا هذه العبادات داخلها ما يطفئ نورها ولم تولد  نوراً فهي باطلة. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا  صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى  [البقرة:264] فما يحدث في نفسك شيء من  النور أبداً، بل الظلمة هي هي.                                                                     


** معنى قوله تعالى: (كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ   [البقرة:264] الكاف بمعنى: مثل،  كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ  النَّاسِ  [البقرة:264] ما معنى رئاء الناس؟ راءاهم يرائيهم رئاءً: أراهم  عمله، ينفق ماله مراءاة للناس ليعلم الناس أن فلاناً يتصدق أو ينفق أو يبني  مساجد أو ينشئ أربطة أو يشتري كذا للفقراء والمساكين، همه أن يعلم أهل  البلاد أو أهل الإقليم ليمدحوه ويثنوا عليه، وليقللوا من ذمه أو احتقاره أو  اتهامه بالبخل أو بالشح مثلاً، ليقولوا: هذا أنفق ألفاً وألفين وعشرة،  والدافع له الباعث له على الإنفاق هو أن يحمده أهل البلاد: فلان سخي، فلان  كريم، فلان يفعل كذا، أو خشية أن يذموه وقد أغناه الله وجيبه مملوء  بالدراهم والدنانير فيقال: شحيح، بخيل، ما فيه خير، فيدفع هذه المذمة فيوزع  ويعطي المال، لا يريد تزكية نفسه وتطهيرها، لا يريد إرضاء ربه ليرضى عنه،  هذا أعمى عنه لا يلتفت إليه، كل ما في الأمر أنه يريد أن يبرز في المجتمع  ويظهر.ونظير هذا أرباب المال والتجارات والمصانع يتصدقون للتشهير والإعلان  عن تجاراتهم وأعمالهم، ما يريدون وجه الله، بل حتى تروج البضاعة ويقبل  الناس على هذه السلعة يشترونها، فهذه مراءاة. كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ  رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ   [البقرة:264]، تستطيع أن تحلف بالله على أن الذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس  لمدحهم والثناء عليه أو لعدم تعييرهم وذمهم له ما آمن بالله واليوم الآخر،  لو حقق الإيمان بربه ولقائه والوقوف بين يديه فوالله! ما يرضى أن يعمل حسنة  يفوته أجورها، فتستطيع أن تقول: إذا رأيت الرجل طول حياته لا ينفق إلا من  أجل أن يراه الناس فاعلم أنه ما آمن حق الإيمان بالله ولا باليوم الآخر.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلداً ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَمَثَلُهُ  [البقرة:264] كماذا؟  كَمَثَلِ  صَفْوَانٍ [البقرة:264] الصفوان: الحجر الأملس الصلب، الحجارة الملساء،  ومنه جبل الصفا بمكة، هذا الصفوان عليه تراب ناعم، رمال أو أتربة، الغافل  يجيء يزرع ويبذر فيه وإذا بمطر ينزل فيسحبه كاملاً ويبقى صلصالاً مجرداً  كصلعة الأصلع ما عليه شيء، فهذا تعبير عجب. فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ  [البقرة:264] من الحجارة  عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ  [البقرة:264] وهو المطر إذا اشتد وغزر، الوابل: الغزير الكثير، أصابه وابل  أي: من المطر، فتركه صلداً لا شيء عليه، ما بذره وزرعه كله زال، والله!  لكما أخبر تعالى، لو أنفق مليون ريال في رمضان وهو لا يريد إلا الشهرة  والسمعة ليحمد ويشكر أو لئلا يذم فأجره لا شيء، ما زالت نفسه مظلمة خبيثة  كما هي، ما طهرها هذا الإنفاق أبداً؛ لأنه إنفاق باطل أريد به غير وجه  الله. وهذا كلام الله أو كلام الناس؟  فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ  عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لا يَقْدِرُونَ  عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا [البقرة:264] الذي كسبوه وأنفقوه لا يحصلون  منه على شيء، ويبعثون يوم القيامة ولا حسنة واحدة، ما أنفقوا لوجه الله،  وهناك مثل آخر في سورة إبراهيم:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَرَمَادٍ اشْتَدَّتْ بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ عَاصِفٍ لا  يَقْدِرُونَ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا عَلَى شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلالُ  الْبَعِيدُ [إبراهيم:18] مثل ما ينفقه الكافرون من أموال، في المستشفيات،  توزيع الأدوية، توزيع الصدقات، كسوة الفقراء والمساكين، فرجال المسيحية أما  يفعلون هذا؟ جمعيات التنصير أما تنفق الأدوية وتأتي بالأطباء والأكسية  والأغذية، هل يريدون وجه الله؟ يريدون نشر الباطل، أعمالهم هذه كرماد اشتدت  به الرياح في يوم عاصف لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء، وهكذا كل ما أنفق  لغير الله هو باطل الثواب ولا ينتج لصاحبه طهارة نفسه وزكاة روحه أبداً،  ولا يتخلف هذا القانون أبداً.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:264] لا يهديهم إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم، ما يهديهم إلى ما يطهرهم  ويزكيهم، لماذا؟ أعرضوا عنه، عموا، أبوا أن ينظروا إلى الله، أبوا أن  يؤمنوا به، أن يؤمنوا بشرعه، حاربوه، عاندوه، فهل سيهديهم؟ لا يهديهم،  والله لا يهديهم حتى يطلبوا هدايته ويقرعوا بابه ويطرحوا بين يديه، حينئذ  لا يخيب من قرع بابه وسأله، أما مستكبر معرض عن الله فوالله! لا يهديه الله  أبداً،  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:86]،   وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:108]،  وَاللَّهُ  لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:264] لم؟ لأنهم ما أرادوا، ما  طلبوا، لو أراد أن يهديهم بدون سعي لخلقهم كالملائكة مهديين أطهاراً  أصفياء، لكن خلقهم للامتحان، إن أجابوا دعوته وأقبلوا عليه قبلهم، وإن  أعرضوا أعرض عنهم؛ لأن لهم مصيراً خاصاً، ما خلقت النار إلا لمثلهم،  والمقبلون ما خلقت الجنة إلا لمثلهم، والدار دار امتحان، لو شاء الله أن  يخلقنا كلنا من أهل النار لفعل، أو من أهل الجنة كالملائكة لفعل، ولكن أراد  أن يبتلي:  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ  [الملك:1-2]  لم؟  لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا  [الملك:2] فإذا سمعت أن  الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين والمجرمين والكافرين فمعناه: إذا ما طلبوا  الهداية، عرضت عليهم ورفضوها، دعوا إليها فأنكروها، كذبوا بمصدرها؛ هؤلاء  والله! لا يهديهم الله حسب سنته إلا إذا جاءوا مذعنين ودخلوا في رحمته  واستغفروه وطلبوا هدايته.                                                                                                       

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى  الآية: بعد أن رغب تعالى في الصدقات ونبه إلى ما يبطل أجرها وهو المن  والأذى؛ نادى عباده المؤمنين فقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:264] ] ناداهم [ ناهياً عن إفساد صدقاتهم وإبطال ثوابها، فقال:  لا  تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى [البقرة:264] مشبهاً حال  إبطال الصدقات بحال صدقات المرائي الذي لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر في  بطلانها، فقال:  كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [البقرة:264]، وضرب مثلاً لبطلان صدقات من  يتبع صدقاته مناً أو أذى أو يرائي بها الناس أو هو كافر لا يؤمن بالله  واليوم الآخر فقال:  فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ  [البقرة:264] أي: حجر أملس عليه تراب،  فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ  صَلْدًا [البقرة:264] أي: نزل عليه مطر شديد فأزال التراب عنه فتركه أملس  عارياً ليس عليه شيء، فكذلك تذهب الصدقات الباطلة ولم يبق منها لصاحبها شيء  ينتفع به يوم القيامة، فقال تعالى:  لا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِمَّا  كَسَبُوا [البقرة:264] أي: مما تصدقوا به،  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الْكَافِرِينَ [البقرة:264] أي: إلى ما يسعدهم ويكملهم من أجل كفرانهم به  تعالى ].                                                                     

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآية: من هداية الآية:أولاً: حرمة المن والأذى في الصدقات وفسادها  بها ]، الصدقة بالمن حرام، لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يتصدق بقرش واحد لغير  وجه الله، فهي صدقة باطلة، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يعطي أخاه ما يعطي ثم يمن  عليه.[ ثانياً: بطلان صدقة المان والمؤذي والمرائي بهما ]، باطلة هذه  الصدقة، وإذا تاب فليعد صدقة أخرى، فهذه لا تقبل، صدقة المان والمؤذي  والمرائي، وقد عرفنا أن ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة، وهم: المنان كثير المن،  والعاق، قاطع الصلة لوالديه، يسب ويشتم ويعير ويفعل الأعاجيب.                                                                                                       

**وقفة مع شكوى ممن حرمهن آباؤهن من الزواج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وقد وردتنا شكوى: مؤمنات معلمات الكتاب والسنة حرمهن والدهن من  الزواج، فيا معشر المستمعين! يا معشر المؤمنين! إذا بلغت ابنتك سن الزواج  فزوجها، ابحث لها عن زوج ولو أن تعطيه المال ليمهرها من مالك، لا تعقها عن  حياتها، ما خلقت إلا لتنجب البنين والبنات ليعبدوا الله، وإذا لم يكن بنون  وبنات فمن يعبد الله؟ كيف يعبد؟ وحذرت وقلت لكم: لا تعلموا بناتكم علماً  يؤهلهن للوظائف؛ فإنها الذابحة، فإنها الطاحنة الحالقة، البنت لا تتوظف في  أكثر من دائرة منزلها، البنت ما هي في حاجة إلى وظيفة لتحصل على ريال أو  عشرة، لها من يكفلها، والدها يعرق الليل والنهار من أجلها، فإن تزوجت  فزوجها هو الذي ينفق عليها، وإن ولدت فأولادها ينفقون عليها، لا تذبحوا  بناتكم، ولكن تصاممتم وأبيتم، ومنكم من يسخر من هذا الشيخ.قلنا: إذا درست  البنت وبلغت العاشرة من السنين قلنا: الزمي البيت، اشتغلي مع أمكِ، ربِي  أخواتكِ وإخوانكِ، أحسن من أن تأتي بخادمة كافرة تفسد عليك بيتك، واتركها  تعبد الله، وإذا بلغت الخامسة عشرة وجاء خاطب يخطب فزوجها. وهذا الوالد حرم  بناته من الزواج لأنهن موظفات يأخذن كل شهر مبلغاً مالياً، وأخرى متزوجة  تتكبر عن زوجها وتتمرد عليه لأنها تنفق عليه وتجلب المال، فلا إله إلا  الله! إلى أين يذهب بنا؟ إلى أين نساق؟ اعلموا يرحمكم الله أنكم في خير ما  دامت الوظيفة لا تخرج عن دائرة التعليم، فكيف بالموظفة تعمل مع الرجال؟ هل  بقي شرف أو إيمان أو إسلام؟ آهٍ! ماذا فعل بنا الجهل؟ ماذا صنعت بنا أصابع  الماسونية وجمعيات التنصير؟ إلى أين يذهب بنا؟ هيا نتوب إلى الله، ولكن  لسان الحال: ما نستطيع يا شيخ، نحن مسحورون، سحرونا فما نستطيع، وما دمنا  ما نستطيع أن نجتمع في قريتنا ونبكي بين يدي ربنا وننشئ صندوقاً في محرابنا  نجمع فيه زكواتنا وصدقاتنا وننميه في القرية لنسد حاجات المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، ما دمنا لا نستطيع أن نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة في ساعة من الأربع  وعشرين ساعة بين المغرب والعشاء حتى تتجلى مظاهر الإيمان والطهر والصفاء؛  كل هذا نعجز عنه؛ فكيف نسمو؟ كيف نكمل؟ كيف نرتفع؟ كيف نعود لقيادة  البشرية؟ آمنا بالله،  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ  أَيْدِيكُمْ  [الشورى:30]،  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، احتس  السم وإذا لم تمت فاذبحني، امش إلى المقهى والعب وإذا لم تسب فتعال اضربني،  وهكذا سنن لا تتبدل، إما أن نصدق ربنا في إيماننا به، وإما في متاهات حتى  نحترق.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                            


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (32) 
الحلقة (39)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (128) 

بعد أن ضرب الله مثلاً لمن ينفقون أموالهم ثم يبطلون ذلك إما بالمن والأذى  وإما بالرياء والسمعة، ذكر هنا سبحانه من ينفق في سبيل الله ابتغاء مرضاته،  والفوز بأجره ومثوبته، وضرب لذلك مثلاً كجنة قائمة على ربوة خصبة التربة  فأصابها مطر شديد فآتت ضعف جنيها وثمراتها، وحتى لو لم يصبها وابل وإنما  أصابها الهواء البارد المحمل ببخار الماء فإنها تقبله وتنبت زرعها وتؤتي  ثمرها في كل الأحوال.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات  الله وتثبيتاً من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على عادتنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع قول ربنا  عز وجل في آيتين من سورة البقرة:  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ  أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ وَاللَّهُ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   *  أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ  جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ لَهُ  فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ  ضُعَفَاءُ فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   [البقرة:265-266].الحمد لله؛ هكذا يبين الله لنا الطريق، ولا يضل عنه إلا  من أعمت الدنيا والشيطان بصره وبصيرته، ما ترك الله عز وجل شيئاً تتوقف  عليه سعادة البشرية وكمالها إلا بينه في هذا الكتاب، ولكن تركوا الأخذ به،  بل وتركوا حتى قراءته والتدبر فيه.والنداء الذي سبق هاتين الآيتين أذكركم  به:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ  بِالْمَنِّ وَالأَذَى  [البقرة:264] فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يتصدق بصدقة يريد بها  وجه الله عز وجل ثم بمن بها على من تصدق بها عليه، أو يؤذيه بالكلم السيئ  والنظرة الشزر مما يهين هذا الفقير أو يضعف من كرامته.ومثل هذا مثل الذي  ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، فهل يثاب على شيء؟  الجواب: لا، إذ حقيقته:  كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ  وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا  [البقرة:264]، أنفق ما شئت من الملايين  والمليارات فلن تحدث في نفسك زكاة ولا طهراً ولا يتقبلها رب العالمين إلا  إذا أخلصتها لله وحده، فإن التفت إلى غيره وراءيت بها غير الله رفضها الله  ولم يقبلها، ولم تولد لك النور والحسنات في نفسك.إذاً:  وَاللَّهُ لا  يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:264] يا ويل الكافرين بالله  ولقائه، ويا ويل الكافرين بنعمه وآلائه؛ إنهم لا يهتدون إلى سبل سعادتهم  وطرق نجاتهم.                               

** ابتغاء رضا الله وتقوية الإيمان مقصد المؤمنين في الإنفاق                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا مثل آخر:  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:265] همه فيما ينفق  أن يرضى الله عنه، وهذا شأن العالمين العارفين، لا هم لأولئك إلا أن يرضى  الله عنهم، فينفقون أموالهم طلباً لمرضاة الله، فإن العبد إذا كان يشعر أن  سيده غاضب عليه فوالله! لا يسعد ولن يلتذ بطعام ولا شراب ولا غيره، ونحن ما  ندري أهو راض عنا أم ساخط، إذاً: فلنطلب رضاه متملقين متزلفين إليه،  والله! لا نشعر بالسعادة حتى نعلم أنه عنا راض، فهؤلاء ينفقون أموالهم بحسب  ما عندهم، القليل من صاحب القليل والكثير من صاحب الكثير، ينفقون ابتغاء  -أي: طلب- مرضاة الله عز وجل، يطلبون رضا الله ويطلبون المثوبة والأجر بتلك  الصدقة لتكفر سيئاتهم وترفع درجاتهم. وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ   [البقرة:265] تقوية لإيمانهم، وتقوية لرجائهم في الله وطمعهم فيما عنده أن  يقبل صدقاتهم ويثيبهم عليها، ما هم بغافلين ولا تائهين يفعلون ولا يدرون ما  يفعلون، ما يضع صدقته في اليد التي تستحقها حتى يكون طالباً رضا الله بها  وراغباً أن يظفر بالحسنة التي تكفر ذنبه وتزيل ظلمة نفسه. وهل لهؤلاء مثل  كما للأولين مثل؟ فالذين أنفقوا رئاء الناس كالذي جاء إلى أرض صلبة ما فيها  شيء ولكن عليها تراب فزرعه فجاء مطر وابل فمسحها كلها وتركها صلداً مجردة،  فالذي ينفق ولا يريد وجه الله هكذا، ولو أنفق الملايين لا يستفيد ولا يثاب  منها على درهم، وهذا مثال من أنفق ابتغاء مرضاة الله أولاً وتثبيتاً من  نفسه، طلباً لرضا الله وحبه والمثوبة والأجر والحسن.                                                                     


** مثل المنفق الطالب لرضا الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ  [البقرة:265] أي: بستان، ولم  سمي البستان جنة؟ لأن أشجارها تجن وتغطي من يدخل تحتها،  كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ  بِرَبْوَةٍ  [البقرة:265] والربوة والرُّبوة: المكان العالي المرتفع  كالجبال. أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ  [البقرة:265] المطر الغزير، كما تقدم في  المثل الأول.إذاً: لم اختير هذا المكان؟ لأن الأرض المرتفعة إذا لم يكن مطر  فالمطر القليل يكفيها، بل الهواء البارد الطلق كذلك يساعد على إنمائها  وعلى زرعها، بخلاف التي في المنخفضات من الأرض. كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ  بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ  [البقرة:265] أعطت  أُكُلَهَا  ضِعْفَيْنِ  [البقرة:265]، كانت مثلاً تنتج صاعاً فأنتجت صاعين، أو ألف  قنطار فأنتجت ألفي قنطار مضاعفة. فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ   [البقرة:265] والمطر القليل يقال فيه: طل أو رشاش أو رذاذ، إذا ما هناك مطر  غزير فالمطر الخفيف مع ارتفاعها يساعدها ذلك على الإنبات؛ لأنها ليست  كالمنخفضة تضرها حرارة الشمس وتؤثر عليها. فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ  فَطَلٌّ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:265] التفت إلينا  نحن لأن هذا الخطاب لنا ونحن نظن أنه يتكلم عن آخرين، قال:  وَاللَّهُ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:265] أيها المؤمنون  بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:265]  مطلع عليم، إذاً: فتقربوا إليه وتزلفوا، وأغمضوا أعينكم عما سواه، وإن  أعطيتم أو أنفقتم فأعطوا لوجهه وأنفقوا من أجله،  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:265] ويشمل هذا كل عمل، يشمل العمل الصالح  والعمل الفاسد.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم واجهنا أيضاً:  أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ  [البقرة:266] والود:  الحب مع الرغبة في الحصول على المحبوب وتمنيه. أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ  تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ  [البقرة:266] بستان  مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ   [البقرة:266]، وكل أنواع الفواكه من المشمش إلى التفاح إلى البرتقال لا  تعادل التمر والعنب، العنب يتحول إلى زبيب يغذي، يصنع منه ألوان الأشربة،  والتمر جاء فيه: ( بيت لا تمر فيه جياع أهله )، ما يحتاج إلى طبخ، متى شئت  طعمت. مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ   [البقرة:266] التي تسقيها لتنتج وتثمر،  لَهُ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ  الثَّمَرَاتِ  [البقرة:266] أي: في تلك الجنة غير العنب والتمر، العنب  والتمر هما رئيسان، وتوجد أنواع من الثمار الأخرى من التين والزيتون وما  إلى ذلك. وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ  [البقرة:266] تخطى السبعين فهو في طريقه  إلى القبر. وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ  [البقرة:266] ما ولد إلا بعد أن  بلغ الستين، له سبعة أو ثمانية أطفال بنين وبنات أعمارهم بين خمس وست وسبع  سنين، فأصاب تلك الجنة إعصار فيه نار، شدة الحر الملتهب، إذ جاء في الحديث:  ( أبردوا بصلاتكم في الحر؛ فإن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم )، فما تجدون من حر  فهو من لهبها ورائحتها. أصاب تلك الجنة إعصار وريح شديدة، والريح هذه فيها  نار، إذاً: فاحترقت تلك الجنة، فكيف حال هذا الشيخ؟ سنه كبير ما يستطيع أن  يعمل، لا يزرع، لا يتجر، لا يحمل، شاخ مثلي، وتحته أولاد ضعفاء بنون وبنات  ما بلغوا سن العمل والتكليف، والبستان الذي كانوا يعيشون منه ويأملون فيه  احترق، فكيف يكون حالهم؟ إذاً: من منا يود هذا؟ والله! لا يوجد. من منا  يرغب في هذه الحال؟                               

** المفارقة بين إنفاق المرائين وإنفاق المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               تلك حال من ينفق أمواله من أجل تحطيم شرع الله وهدم أسواره،  هؤلاء الذين ينفقون أموالهم رئاء الناس ولا يلتفتون إلى من أنعم عليهم  وأعطاهم، أمثال هؤلاء نفقاتهم مآلها ومصيرها وخيم، يظنون أنهم أنفقوا  المليارات، وما إن يدخلوا القبر حتى تتجلى تلك الحقيقة، ما إن يقفوا في  عرصات القيامة ينظرون إلى جزائهم حتى يجدوها هباءً منثوراً لا شيء  فيها.وأما المؤمنون فكما قال تعالى:  كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ  أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا  وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:265]، هذه  صدقات المؤمنين والمؤمنات التي ما أريد بها إلا وجه الله عز وجل، سواء كانت  في الجهاد والرباط أو كانت في سد حاجات الفقراء والمساكين، أو في إنقاذهم  من بلية أصابتهم أو نازلة حلت بديارهم. هذه دعوة ربانية، إذا أنفقنا ألا  نريد إلا وجه الله، لا نؤذي إخواننا بالكلمة النابية والنظرة الشزر أو  بالكلمة المؤذية المؤلمة، أنفق إن أنفقت ولا ترى إلا الله، هكذا يؤدبنا  ربنا.                                                                                                        
**وقفات مع إعراض المسلمين عن الانتفاع بالقرآن              * * 
           ‏                                
** دور اليهود والنصارى في صرف المسلمين عن القرآن الكريم                                                                                                   * *

                               لم ما انتفع المؤمنون بهذه الآداب؟ لأنهم ما يقرءون القرآن  ولا يدرسونه، ولا يعرفون ما فيه، ما الذي صرفهم؟ أولاً: الثالوث الأسود  المكون من: المجوس واليهود والنصارى، أعداء الإسلام وخصومه هم الذين صرفوا  المؤمنين عن روح حياتهم ونور بصائرهم، والقرآن -والله- روح ولا حياة بدونه،  والقرآن -والله- نور ولا هداية بدونه، قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا  الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ   [الشورى:52]،  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي  أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]. أسألكم بالله: هل الذي يمشي في الظلام يهتدي إلى  أغراضه ويصل إلى مطلوبه؟ بل يخسر في الطريق ويتحطم، والذي يفقد الروح هل  يبقى حياً؟ أروني حيواناً خرجت روحه وبقي حياً، فالقرآن روح ولا حياة ولا  طهر ولا سعادة ولا صفاء ولا كمال إلا به، متى أعرض عنه البشر وكفروا به  ماتوا، ولو تعرفون حياة الفساق والفجار والمشركين والكفار كيف هي لتأكدتم  من صحة أنهم أموات ما هم بأحياء، ما ذاقوا طعم الحياة ولا عرفوها. هذا هو  القرآن الذي صرفنا عنه الثالوث، وقد عجزوا عن إسقاط حرف واحد، حاولوا عبر  جمعيات التنصير من قديم أن يسقطوا كلمة (قل) المكونة من حرفين اثنين: القاف  واللام، فما استطاعوا، وشرقوا وغربوا وتشاءموا وتيامنوا، فأعلنوا عن  عجزهم؛ لأن هذا القرآن مكتوب في السطور ومحفوظ في الصدور، لو أخذوا المصاحف  كلها وأحرقوها فموجود مثلها في صدور المؤمنين والمؤمنات، فكيف يفعلون؟ هذا  اعترافهم؛ لأنهم قالوا: لولا كلمة (قل) لكان في الإمكان أن نضلل الناس  ونقول: هذا الكلام من كلام محمد فقط، ليس من كلام الله، عاش في الصحراء ذات  الحرارة فالتهبت قرائحه وأنتج هذا الكلام، لكن أيكون من المعقول أن يقول  متكلم لنفسه: قل؟ قل يا أيها الناس،  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ   [الكافرون:1]،  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1]،  قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ  [الناس:1]، فما يمكن أن يتكلم بنفسه فيقول: قل، إذاً:  هناك أحد يأمره قطعاً، فلما عجزوا عن إبعاده من الصدور فماذا يفعلون؟  احتالوا وحولوه إلى الموتى، وسلوا كبار السن في دياركم، مضت قرون ثلاثة  وأربعة لا يقرأ القرآن إلا على الموتى فقط.                                                                     

** ضياع سنة الاستماع لتلاوة القرآن الكريم ومدارسته                                                                                                   * *

                               وما زلت أقول آسفاً: إلى الآن لا تجد من يجلس تحت ظل جدار  أو شجرة ويقول لأخيه: من فضلك أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن! أو يجلس في مجلس  ويقول: أيكم يسمعنا شيئاً من كلام الله! إلا ما قل وندر، والرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وعليه نزل وأنزل يقول لـابن مسعود : ( اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن،  فيعجب الصاحب ويقول: أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ فيقول: إني أحب أن أسمعه من  غيري )، ويقرأ عليه وإذا بالرسول يبكي وعيناه تذرفان الدموع وهو يقول: (  حسبك ). فانتهى أمر سماع تلاوة القرآن من قرون، يقرءونه على الموتى، لا  تسمعه في بيت من البيوت إلا إذا كان فيه ميت، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا،  أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة، أما الاجتماع عليه ودراسته هكذا فلا، ووضعوا قاعدة  فقالوا: تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر! فمن يفتح فاه ويقول: قال الله؟  لو تجلس في مجلس يدرسون الفقه أو النحو وتقول: قال الله تعالى فإنهم يغلقون  آذانهم، يقولون: اسكت. فهل نجح الثالوث الأسود في إماتة أمة القرآن أم لا؟  والله! لقد نجحوا، أما ما استعمروهم؟ أما حكموهم وسادوهم من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا؟ أين ممالك الهند؟ حتى أقل بلد، استعمروهم وحكموهم، وسادوهم،  نكلوا بهم وعذبوهم، وكيف يسلطهم الله عليهم؟ لأنهم ماتوا، أماتوهم فلما  ماتوا ركبوا ظهورهم، فهل هذا يحتاج إلى برهنة أو تدليل؟ فالقرآن الروح،  وانظر إلى أربع آيات أو خمس آيات كلها في تأديبنا حتى يصبح المؤمن حقاً  مؤمناً، فإذا أنفق ما زاد عن قوته وقوت أهله ينفقه لوجه ربه، حتى لا يؤذي  ذلك المؤمن حتى بكلمة نابية، حتى لا يمن عليه في يوم من الأيام ويقول:  أعطيناك وألبسناك أو فعلنا كذا؛ لأن المؤمنين أولياء الله، والله عز وجل  والله لا يرضى أن يهان وليه أو يذل وليه بحال من الأحوال، الله ولي الذين  آمنوا وما يرضى أن يهانوا أو يدانوا أو يعذبوا أو يضطهدوا وهم أولياؤه، فلم  يسمح أبداً لمؤمن أن يؤذي مؤمناً تصدق عليه بصدقة قلت أو كثرت، عظمت أو  حقرت، وانظر كيف ضرب الأمثال ليعقلها البشر وتبلغ إلى نفوسهم.                                                                      

** دعوة إلى العودة إلى الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *


                                وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ  مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ  [البقرة:265] مثلهم:  صفتهم، ما هي؟  كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ  أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ [البقرة:265] الحسنة بعشر، الحسنة بسبعمائة، الحسنة  بألف ألف،  فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ  فَطَلٌّ [البقرة:265] والطل كافٍ، والندى كافٍ، والجو البارد كافٍ في أن  تواصل ثمارها ونتاجها؛ لأنها زرعت باسم الله، وأعطيت هذه الصدقة باسم الله،  فلهذا لو نرجع إلى الله ما شعر بيننا فقير بهون ولا دون، ولا شعر بألم ولا  بكى ولا دمع ولا تأسف ولا تحسر، ولذا كان المؤمنون يندر أن يوجد بينهم من  يمد يديه ويقول: أعطوني، فمتى نرجع؟ حتى يذهب الاستعمار، كنا نقول هكذا:  حتى نستقل، أما استقللنا؟ هل بقي بلد محكوم بسلطان الكفر؟ الجواب: لا، كل  العالم الإسلامي يسوده رجاله وأهله وهم الحاكمون فيه، إذاً: ماذا ننتظر؟  هيا نستقم على منهج الله ونسر في طريق كمالنا وسعادتنا، ولكن ما عرفنا كيف  نتحرك، تحركنا بتكفير الحكام والضجيج عليهم والسخط على سلوكهم فنكلوا بنا  وعذبونا وخسرنا الجانبين، فماذا استفدنا؟ كيف نعمل؟ هل فيكم من يرغب في  كيفية العمل أم لا حاجة بنا؟                                                                     

** الجهل علة كل شر وفساد                                                                                                   * *

                               أولاً: اعلموا أن علة كل شر وظلم وخبث وفساد واحدة، ألا  وهي: الجهل، علة كل شر يقع في الأرض أو ظلم أو فساد أو خبث والله! لهي  الجهل، وقد قررنا وكررنا القول وقلنا: لو نجمع مؤتمراً لعلماء النفس وعلماء  السياسة وعلماء الكون وعلماء الحياة من اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والمشركين  ونطرح عليهم هذا السؤال: ما علة هذا الخبث الذي خمت الدنيا به من اللواط  والزنا والفجور؟ ما علة هذا الظلم الذي انتشر في العالم؟ ما علة هذا  الفساد؟ ونترك لهم الجواب، فهل سيعرفون الجواب؟ والله! لا يعرفون، هذا  يقول: الفقر، هذا يقول: الظلم، هذا يقول: الحكام، هذا يقول كذا ويتخبطون،  ونحن نعرف، والله! إنا لعلى علم، علة كل شر وخبث وفساد وظلم هي الجهل، ولكن  هل الجهل بمسائل التقنية والفيزياء، بالتجارة والفلاحة؟ إنه الجهل بالله  تعالى، ما عرفوه فلم يحبوه، ولم يرهبوه، والذي لا يحب الله ولا يرهبه أنى  له أن يستقيم في الحياة، والله! ما استقام ولن يستقيم ولن يعيش إلا وهو  يتخبط يميناً وشمالاً، ما عرفوا الله فما أحبوه لجهلهم به، ولا خافوه، ثم  معرفة محابه، وهذا تابع للأول، أيما إنسان أبيض أو أسود عرف الله والله  ليطلبنك بإلحاح أن تعرفه بما يحب ربه من اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل حتى يتملقه  ويتقرب إليه بفعل ما يحب، وما من عبد يعرف الله معرفة يقينية إلا طلب منك  أن تدله على ما يكره ربه ولا يحبه، إذاً: فإذا أحب الله وخافه وعرف ما يحب  ففعله وعرف ما يكره فتركه؛ فوالله! لهذا هو الصراط إلى دار السلام.                                                                     

** نظرة في واقع التعليم المدرسي والجامعي                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: العلم، فقد بعث الله الرسول فقال:  مُبَشِّرِينَ  وَمُنذِرِينَ  [النساء:165]، وقد تقول: يا شيخ! العلم متوافر عندنا، أيما  دولة صغيرة فيها آلاف المدارس، هذه هي الحجة، الدنيا كلها مدارس وجامعات  وكليات، فأين آثار هذا العلم الذي تزعم؟ فماذا نقول؟ ما هناك جواب. والجواب  عندنا: هل فتحت هذه المدارس والكليات والجامعات من أجل الله تعالى؟  الجواب: لا. وهل بعثوا أبناءهم وبناتهم ليطلبوا العلم من أجل أن يعرفوا  الله ويعبدوه؟ الجواب: لا. إذاً:  كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ  فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ   [البقرة:264].من منكم أيها الفحول ويا أيتها المؤمنات أخذ بيد طفله وقال:  تعلم لتعرف ربك فتحبه وتخافه وتطيعه؟ وإنما يقول: تعلم لتكون كذا وكذا،  تعلم لتنال كذا، لتكون في المستقبل كذا وكذا.وقد بلغني أحد الإخوة أن طلاب  العالم الآن في الامتحانات، وكذلك في المملكة، وقال: ادعوا الله لهم اليوم  بالنجاح، فقلت: لن ندعو؛ لأن نياتهم ما هي بتلك النيات التي يريدون بها وجه  الله، إذ لو أرادوا وجه الله فوالله! ما طلبوا النجاح ولا فكروا فيه  أبداً، إذ هم يطلبون المعرفة والعلم ليعبدوا الله عز وجل، فما دام أن  الوظيفة مستقبلي يا بابا إذاً: فما لله منه شيء، وهذا واقع مر، هذا في  ديارنا ديار القرآن والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فكيف بديار الغافلين  ومادة الفقه فيها مرة في الأسبوع؟!إذاً: هل نفعت هذه المدارس؟ ما نفعت.  فماذا نصنع إذاً؟ كيف نخرج من هذه الظلمة؟ سوف تعلمون، والله! ما إن تصل  الروح إلى الحلقوم وتأتي الغرغرة حتى ينكشف الغطاء ويظهر أمامك كل شيء،  واقرءوا:  فَلَوْلا إِذَا بَلَغَتِ الْحُلْقُومَ   *  وَأَنْتُمْ حِينَئِذٍ  تَنظُرُونَ   *  وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لا  تُبْصِرُونَ   *  فَلَوْلا إِنْ كُنتُمْ غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ   *   تَرْجِعُونَهَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [الواقعة:84-87]. تحدانا الله،  فهل استطاعت روسيا أو اليابان أو الصين أن يقفوا في وجه الله فيردها؟ قل  لهم ليردوها. 

** المساران العلميان في الحياة الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: متى نعود إلى الله؟ هل نغير مناهج التعليم؟ ما  نستطيع، ما نقوى عليها، قد يقال: هل تدعوننا إلى أن يعود إلينا الاستعمار  ونذل ونهون للغرب والشرق، ماذا هذه الدعوة الجافة الرجعية اليائسة، نحن  نريد أن نقفز أكثر مما وصلنا إليه؟! فنقول: لا، دعوا مدارسكم، حولوها إلى  مدارس صناعات وفيزياء وزراعة وتجارة، ثم الطريق الذي نريده والمسلك المنجي  والذي ينجينا هو أن نسلك فقط مسلك رسول الله وأصحابه وأولادهم وأحفادهم،  فمن صلاة الصبح ونحن مشمرون عن سواعدنا، هذا يزرع وهذا يبني وهذا يفعل،  فاعمل، ومن نهاك أو لامك على هذا فلا تصغ إليه، اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش  أبداً، لتزدهر الصناعات والفلاحة؛ لأن جهودنا قوية، ولأننا ربانيون عملنا  لله، لا غش ولا تلاعب ولا ضحك ولا لهو ولا باطل، فإذا مالت الشمس إلى  الغروب ودقت الساعة السادسة اغتسلنا، توضأنا، تطهرنا، وقف دولاب العمل، من  صلاة الصبح والدكاكين تشتغل، فهيا لنستريح، يتوضأ أحدنا ويلبس أحسن ثيابه  ويأتي بامرأته وأولاده إن كانت له امرأة وله أولاد، إلى أين؟ إلى بيت الرب  جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، إلى المسجد الجامع. فإن قيل: يا شيخ! المسجد لا  يتسع؟ قلنا: وسعوه، قد يقال: كيف نوسعه، نحتاج كذا شهراً؟ فأقول: رسول الله  بنى مسجد قباء في سبعة أيام أو ثمانية، فإذا أذن المغرب دخلنا في مناجاة  الله عز وجل وصلينا، فإذا فرغنا من الصلاة اجتمعنا كاجتماعنا هذا، ويجلس  لنا عالم بكلام الله وكلام رسوله يعطينا آية ويقول: تغنوا بها أيها  المؤمنون والمؤمنات، فنحفظها، آية من آياته من كتابه تحفظ، ثم تشرح لنا  وتفسر، وتبين لنا، وأخيراً يقول: معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! معشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! ضعوا أيديكم على المطلوب، الآية تطلب منكم أن تعتقدوا أنه لا  إله إلا الله فاعتقدوا، الآية تطلب منكم أن تغضوا أبصاركم وتحفظوا فروجكم  فغضوا أبصاركم عن نساء المؤمنين واحفظوا فروجكم عنهن، الآية تأمر بالإخلاص  في الصدقة وإرادة وجه الله، فمن الآن لا يتصدق واحد منكم وهو لا يريد وجه  الله. وغداً حديث نبوي نتغنى به ونحفظه، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه، ولا يخذله، ولا يكذبه، كل المسلم على  المسلم حرام؛ دمه وماله وعرضه ) ويتغنون به ويحفظونه نساءً ورجالاً  وأطفالاً، ويقول المعلم: كل المسلمين إخوانكم، وهل الأخ يذبح أخاه؟ هل الأخ  يكشف عورة أخيه؟ هل الأخ يسب أخاه؟ الجواب: لا، إذاً: كلكم إخوان، فمن  الليلة لا يشكو مؤمن أخاه إلى ربه، لا سرقة، لا كذب، لا غش، لا خداع، لا  كبر، لا ظلم، لا اعتداء أبداً. وبعد غدٍ آية، وبعده حديث، وطول العام وهم  يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، أهل القرية بجميعهم، أهل الأحياء كلهم، أسألكم  بالله: هل يبقى بيننا جاهل أو جاهلة؟ ماذا أنفقنا على طلب هذا العلم؟ كم  ديناراً؟ لا شيء أبداً، بل وفرنا المال وكثر عندنا لأن نفوسنا تهذبت وانقطع  الشح وانقطع البخل وانتهى الإسراف والبذخ والتطاول في الدنيا والتكالب على  مظاهرها، فهذا كله يموت، فماذا نصنع بالمال؟ لم يبق بيننا فقير يذل أو  يهون. أسألكم بالله: هل هذا الطريق يتعب؟ والله الذي لا إله غيره! لن  يستقيم أمر أمة من أممنا في شعوبنا وديارنا الاستقامة الحقة الربانية إلا  على هذا المنهج، أحببنا أم كرهنا، وقد جربوا الاشتراكية وجربوا الرأسمالية  وجربوا وجربوا، وكل التجارب باءت بالفشل، أليس كذلك؟ قولوا لي: ما المانع  أن نفعل هذا؟                                                                      

** دعوة إلى العلم المنير لمحاربة الجهل                                                                                                   * *

                               قد يقول بعض الحاضرين: الحكومات مانعة التجمعات للفتنة التي  أشعلتم نارها وما عرفتم كيف تهتدون أو تهدون غيركم، فلما واجهتم الحكام  بالنقد والطعن والتكفير والقتل غضبوا فمنعوا! فأقول: بدأ هذا من الجهل،  وعدم البصيرة، فهيا لنعود إلى العلم لنحيا، والطريق بيناها، فيا قروي! اذهب  إلى قريتك واتفق مع إمامك وشيخ القرية وقل لهم: هيا نرجع بأمتنا إلى  الكمال والسلام، من الليلة نأتي بنسائنا وأطفالنا ونجتمع على تلاوة كلام  ربنا وتدبره، والقرية الفلانية والفلانية، ما هي إلا سنة واحدة حتى تشاهد  أنوار الإيمان، تشاهد الطهر والصفاء، تشاهد المال لا يطلب، ما بقيت لنا  رغبة فيه، القليل من الطعام يكفينا، والذي يستر عوراتنا من اللباس يكفينا،  وهكذا.. والله! لا طريق إلا هذا، بلغوا العلماء والأمراء والحكام والساسة،  وبلغوا أوروبا والصين واليابان، والله! لن يسعدوا ولن يطهروا ولن يكملوا  ولن يخرجوا من دائرة الظلام إلا بالعودة إلى هذا الكتاب الإلهي، والأيام  تمضي وهم في بلاء وشقاء وعفن وشر وفساد، ما ذاقوا طعم الحياة، وإن طلبوا  البرهنة فما نستطيع أن نقول إلا إذا بدأت هذه الخطة الربانية، وحينئذ ائت  بريطانيا وشاهد هذه القرية فهل ستشاهد منكراً؟ امش معي صباح ومساء فهل  ستسمع كلمة نابية؟ أو صوتاً مزعج؟ أو ترى منظراً خبيثاً؟ والله! ما يشاهد،  امش معنا إلى دائرة الحكومة وقل لهم: أعطوني الجرائم التي تمت في هذا  اليوم، والله! لن تجد جريمة، وإن شذ واحد في العشرة أيام أو في العشرين فلا  قيمة للشذوذ، لا سرقة ولا خيانة ولا كذب ولا تكفير ولا سب ولا شتم، وهكذا  كان أسلافنا. وإن قلت: كيف؟ فإنا نقول: كيف انتشر الإسلام في نصف الأرض  شرقاً وغرباً لولا طهارتهم وكمالهم؟ هل دخل أهل المغرب والأندلس والمشرق في  الإسلام بالسيف؟ والله! ما دخل أحد بالسيف، ولا أكره إنسان على أن يؤمن  بالله ولقائه، ولكن لما دخلوا البلاد شاهدوا الأنوار التي يحملها الغزاة  الفاتحون، صدق في القول، وفاء في العهد، طهر في السلوك، رحمة في القلوب،  مشاهد الأنوار جذبتهم ودخلوا في رحمة الله، ما هو العصا والحديد، شاهدوا  العدل في القضاء والحكم الرحيم العادل الرباني. فمن يدعو الآن بهذه الدعوة؟  من يقوم بها؟ العلماء كثير منهم يتقزز من هذا، الحكام يقولون: هذه أوهام،  الأغنياء ما هم في حاجة إلى هذا، الفقراء هاهم يركعون ويسجدون، فمن يتحرك؟  من يبكي؟ لا أحد، إلا إذا أراد الله شيئاً وهو على كل شيء قدير.وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (33) 
الحلقة (40)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (129) 

يأمر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين بإخراج زكاة ما أنعم الله به عليهم مما  يخرج من الأرض من النبات والثمار، وحذرهم سبحانه وتعالى من أن يعمدوا إلى  الخبيث منه فيخرجوه، مع أنهم لو قدم لهم مثله فإنهم لا يقبلونه، ثم حذرهم  تعالى من اتباع الشيطان؛ لأنه إنما يأمرهم بالفحشاء ويخوفهم من الفقر إن هم  أنفقوا في سبيل الله، بينما الله عز وجل بفضله وكرمه يعد عباده المنفقين  بالمغفرة والفضل العظيم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ...)** 

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، ولنا رجاء في ربنا أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ). فهنيئاً لهم ولنا معهم إن شاء ربنا جل جلاله وعز.وها نحن مع ثلاث آيات،  وإليكم تلاوتها فتدبروها وتأملوا ما فيها، واعزموا على العمل والتطبيق.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِنْ  طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ  وَلا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآخِذِيهِ  إِلَّا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ    *  الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ  وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ وَفَضْلًا وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ   *  يُؤْتِي الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ  فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُوْلُوا  الأَلْبَابِ  [البقرة:267-269].ثلاث آيات قرآنية نورانية، الأولى مفتتحة  بهذا النداء الكريم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:267] لبيك  اللهم لبيك، نادانا مولانا، خالقنا، رازقنا، خالق الكون والحياة من أجلنا،  نادانا فمرحباً بندائه، ماذا يريد منا؟نحن مستعدون، يا رب! مر نفعل، انه  نترك، بشر نستبشر، أنذر نحذر، علم نتعلم؛ إذ نداءات الرحمن التسعون تدور  على هذه، ينادينا ليأمرنا بما يكملنا ويسعدنا، ينادينا لينهانا عما يشقينا  ويردينا ويخسرنا، ينادينا ليبشرنا، ينادينا لينذرنا، ينادينا ليعلمنا  فنعلم.الحمد لله أن لنا رباً ينادينا، ويعلمنا، ويأمرنا وينهانا، ويبشرنا  وينذرنا، وغيرنا من تلك الأمم اللاصقة بالأرض كيف حالهم؟ آيسون قانطون،  جهلاء في الظلام، أحياء إلا أنهم أموات، وبئس المصير يصيرون إليه في عالم  الشقاء.                               

** اختصاص الله تعالى بخلق الخارج من الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِنْ  طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:267] فهل سنطيع أم لا؟ أَنفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ   [البقرة:267] هذه الكلمة الربانية أوجبت -بلا نزاع- إخراج الزكاة مما تنبت  الأرض من البر، الشعير، الذرة، التمر، الزيتون، العنب.. هذه كلها مما تخرج  الأرض أم لا؟ فمن الذي أخرج هذه؟ الله. لو تجتمع البشرية كلها على أن تنتج  حبة عنب فوالله! لما استطاعت، فمن أخرج هذه الغلال وهذه الثمار وهذه  الحبوب؟ الله عز وجل. واحذر أن تقول: سيدي عبد القادر أو عيسى؛ والله! ما  أخرجها إلا الله، هو الذي خلق التربة وخلق الماء وصب الماء، وأمره أن  يتفاعل مع التربة فتفاعل وخرج القصيل والسنبل، فهل نحن نفعل هذا؟ هل نملك  هذا؟   

** ما يقتضيه قوله: (أخرجنا لكم) من وجوب شكر نعم الله تعالى** 

                               وقوله تعالى:  أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ  [البقرة:267] أي من  أجلكم أنتم، تحتاجون إلى الغذاء أو تموتون.إذاً: هل ينبغي ألا نقول: الحمد  لله؟ والله! ما ينبغي، يخرج هذه الأنواع من الثمار ونأكل ولا نقول: باسم  الله، ولا الحمد لله؟ أعوذ بالله من إنسان لا يحمد الله على إنعامه، ولا  يشكره على بركاته، ولا يذكر اسمه عند أكله وشربه.وممن ينتسبون إلى الإسلام  جهلاً يأكلون ويشربون ولا يعرفون باسم الله ولا الحمد لله، ما لهم؟ ما  عرفوا، من علمهم؟ من أرشدهم؟ وها نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو  مع ابن أم سلمة عمر قال: ( يا غلام! سم الله، وكل بيمينك وكل مما يليك ) لا  تمد يدك إلى جهات أخرى في القصعة والناس يأكلون معك. فهذه الآداب التي ما  يتلقاها أطفالنا وهم صغار، فكيف يعرفونها وهم كبار؟ وهل تعرفون لم نقول:  باسم الله؟ هذا من أسرار الشريعة، نقول: باسم الله؛ إذ لو لم يأذن لنا في  هذا الطعام فوالله! ما أكلناه، هل تستطيع أن تتناول كأس خمر وتقول: باسم  الله؟ أعوذ بالله! أتكذب على الله؟ آلله أذن لك؟والغافل ممكن أن يشعل  السيجارة ويقول: باسم الله! آلله أذن لك؟ كيف تقول: باسم الله؟فأنت تأكل  هذا الطعام باسمه تعالى الذي خلقه وأوجده وأذن لك في أكله:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172]  لا من الخبائث، وحاشا الله أن يرزقنا من الخبائث.                                                                      

** ما تجب فيه الزكاة من الخارج من الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  أَنفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ   [البقرة:267] والكسب يكون باليد والعقل والطاقات، سواء كانت تجارة أو كانت  زراعة وفلاحة، مما كسبتم، وهذا يتناول أنواع الأموال، حصل لك بإرث، حصل لك  بتجارة أو بعمل، بأي شيء كسبته،  وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ  الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:267]: البقول، الحبوب، الثمار ، النخل وما إلى  ذلك.ولنعلم أن علماء الفقه الإسلامي من أئمة الإسلام جمهورهم على ألا زكاة  فيما كان مثل البقول كالبصل والثوم والخردل والطماطم والفلافل والقثاء على  اختلافها، والبطيخ، والحبحب.. وما إلى ذلك؛ لأنها ما هي بمقتاتة ولا مدخرة،  لا يقتاتها الإنسان ويعيش عليها العام والأعوام، ولا تدخر ويحتفظ بها، فمن  هنا عفا الله عز وجل على لسان رسوله عن الزكاة منها، والذي بين لنا هذا  الإجمال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما أمر أهل المدينة أن يزكوا البطيخ  أو القثاء أو البصل أو الثوم وهم ينتجونه، لكن أمرهم بزكاة العنب إذا كان  زبيباً، وزكاة التمر، أما التين فهذا أيضاً لا يزكى، وقس عليه البرتقال،  وهكذا الفواكه والخضار.إلا أن المسلمين الربانيين إذا جنوا ثماراً من  بساتينهم أو أراضيهم يعطون منه لجيرانهم وأقاربهم وفقرائهم ومساكينهم، لا  على أنها زكاة مقننة مقدرة، ولكن استجابة لأمر الله العام:  أَنفِقُوا مِنْ  طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:267] وهذا هو المنهج السليم، فالحبوب، الذرة، البر، الشعير هذه  تزكى بالإجماع؛ لأنها غذاء مدخر، أما البصل والثوم فهذه كل ما في الأمر أنه  يقال فيها: يا صاحب البستان، يا صاحب المزرعة، يا صاحب الحقل! حين تأخذ  كمية إلى بيتك أعط منها لجيرانك أو للفقراء حولك، فتكون استجبت لأمر الله  عز وجل على سبيل الإنفاق تقرباً إلى الله وتزلفاً.                                                                      


** وجوب إخراج الزكاة في الأموال الزكوية                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: قوله تعالى:  أَنفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  كَسَبْتُمْ  [البقرة:267] يدخل فيه أنواع الإبل والبقر والغنم، وهذه تسمى  بالناطقة، الحيوانات: الغنم ومعها الماعز، والبقر، والإبل هذه زكاتها بينها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكتب فيها للولاة كتباً واضحة في الفقه  الإسلامي، فخمس من الإبل أخرج عنها شاة من الغنم، وعشر أخرج عنها شاتين،  وخمسة عشر بعيراً أخرج عنها ثلاث شياة، وعشرون بعيراً أخرج عنها أربع شياة،  وخمسة وعشرون أخرج عنها بنت الناقة المولودة في عامها الأول: بنت  مخاض.وهكذا الغنم، فمن ملك أربعين شاة ماعزاً أو ضأناً صغيرة أو كبيرة وحال  عليها الحول فيجب أن يخرج منها شاة، وكذلك البقر، فمن ملك ثلاثين بقرة  عداً فإنه يخرج منها تبيع أو تبيعة، وهل الدجاج يزكى والبط والطيور؟ لا  زكاة فيها، فهذه هي الأموال الناطقة.والصامت
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (34) 
الحلقة (41)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (13) 

بيّن القرآن الكريم أن الناس ثلاثة أصناف: مؤمنون، وكافرون، ومنافقون، وبين  أن من الكافرين والمنافقين من هو موغل في الكفر والنفاق، ومنهم من ليس  كذلك، ولهذا كان لزاماً تبليغ دين الله للناس جميعاً، لجهلنا بمن طبع الله  على قلبه، ومن ليس كذلك، ونحن في دعوتنا لهم علينا أن نبين لهم بالأدلة  والبراهين الكونية والقرآنية ربوبية وإلهية الله وحده، فمن اهتدى فلنفسه،  ومن ضل فعليها.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله؛  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب، سميع الدعاء، وقراءة تلك  الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ  فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ  بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:30] .. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.  ‏                                

** الحياة الدنيا دار عمل والآخرة دار جزاء                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد  إلى أذهان الجميع أن هذه الحياة الدنيا دار عمل وليست دار جزاء، وأن الدار  الآخرة هي دار الجزاء والخلد والبقاء، وأن الجن كالإنس، فهذان العالمان:  عالم الإنس وعالم الجن مكلفون، وممتحنون، ومختبرون، ومجزيون بأعمالهم،  ومحاسبون عليها أولاً ثم الجزاء ثانياً.والجزاء بم يكون؟ إما أن يكون  بالنعيم المقيم في دار السلام.. في الجنة دار الأبرار التي وصفها خالقها عز  وجل بما لا مزيد عليه في كتابه، ورفع إليها رسوله ومصطفاه؛ محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وعاش فيها ساعة من الزمن، فرأى قصورها، وحورها، وأنهارها،  وقد انتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ  يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى  [النجم:15-16].وهذا العمل الذي يسعد،  وينزل صاحبه منازل الأبرار هو الإيمان، وصالح الأعمال، كما أن العمل  المشقي، المردي المخسر لأصحابه من عالمي الجن والإنس هو الشرك والمعاصي،  وسر ذلك -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- أن الإيمان يدفع صاحبه إلى أن يعمل  الصالحات، والصالحات أقوال وأفعال ونيات، ومن شأنها حسب تدبير الله في خلقه  أنها تزكي النفس البشرية، وتطيبها، وتطهرها، فإذا زكت النفس -نفس الإنسي  كنفس الجني- وطابت، وطهرت أصبحت متأهلة حسب قضاء الله وسنته لأن تنزل دار  السلام بعد نهاية هذا الكون.والكفر والمعاصي أو الشرك والمعاصي من شأنها أن  تخبث النفس، وتلوثها، وتعفنها، فيصبح صاحبها غير أهل للنزول في دار  الأبرار، أين ينزل؟ في دار البوار، المعبر عنها بالنار، هذا حكم الله  وقضاؤه.                                                                      

** أصناف الناس في الدنيا                                                                                                   * *

                               السياق الكريم -كما علمتم- صنَّفنا ثلاثة أصناف:الصنف  الأول: المؤمنون المتقون؛ الذين آمنوا بالغيب، وأقاموا الصلاة، وأنفقوا مما  رزقهم الله، وآمنوا بكل كتاب أنزله الله، وعاشوا يطهرون أنفسهم ويزكونها،  فهؤلاء قضى الله تعالى لهم بالفلاح:  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:5].والصنف الثاني:  الكفرة؛ الجحدة؛ الفجرة؛ الذين ما آمنوا بالله ولقائه، ولا بكتابه ولا  برسوله، فعلى أي شيء تزكو أنفسهم وتطيب وتطهر؟! وقد كفروا بأصل مواد  التزكية والتطهير.وهذا الصنف عرفنا أنه ينقسم إلى قسمين:قسم توغلوا في  الكفر والشرك والفساد، وواصلوا ذلك، فما أصبحوا أهلاً لأن يتوبوا إلى الله  ويعودوا إليه، فهؤلاء لمواصلتهم الإجرام بلا انقطاع، كانت سنة الله فيهم أن  ختم الله على قلوبهم، فما أصبح للإيمان منفذ ينفذ منه إلى قلوبهم، ولو  حدثتهم من الصباح إلى المساء لا تجد مكاناً للإيمان في قلوبهم؛ إذ عليها  ختم، وكذلك ختم على أسماعهم فلا يسمعون، اقرأ القرآن كله حرفاً حرفاً ما  سمعوه، غن أو زمر واعبث يسمعون؛ لأن حاسة السمع فقدت صلاحيتها لما ران  عليها من ذلك الشر والخبث والفساد، والأبصار كذلك ما أصبحت تبصر؛ لأن عليها  غشاوة، لا يشاهدون في الكون آية تدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله!وقسم آخر  منهم: مستعدون، ولهذا دخلوا في الإسلام، وأصبحوا مسلمين مؤمنين.الصنف  الثالث: وهم المنافقون، وضرب الله تعالى لهم مثلين، ومن ثم عرفنا -والواقع  شاهد- أن من المنافقين على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من توغلوا في  النفاق .. في الكيد .. في المكر .. في الخبث .. في الشر والفساد حتى أصبحوا  غير أهل لأن يدخلوا في رحمة الله، فماتوا منافقين كافرين.وقسم ما توغلوا  في النفاق، ولا أكثروا من الشر والفساد فجلهم بل كلهم دخلوا في الإسلام،  وماتوا إلى رحمة الله، وقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يكن في  المدينة منافق قط.                                                                      

** نداء الله للبشرية بعبوديته                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم جاء نداء رباني إلهي، عالي، سامي، فنادى البشرية كلها  بعنوان الناس:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   [البقرة:21]، وهي دعوة ربانية لا يُصرف عنها إلا شقي؛ لأن عبادة الله حق  واجبة، مقابل أن خلقنا .. أن رزقنا .. أن أكرمنا .. أن خلق كل شيء من أجلنا  كما سيأتي، كيف -إذاً- نضن ونبخل ولا نعبده؟وشيء آخر علمتم زادكم الله  علماً! أن هذه العبادة لا ينتفع الله بها، وإنما ينتفع بها العابدون، فهي  تزكي أنفسهم وتطهرها؛ ليصبحوا أهلاً للملكوت الأعلى، وفي نفس الوقت تبعد  عنهم الشر والفساد والخبث، فيعيشون أمناء أطهاراً، أصفياء، متوادين،  متحابين، لا يوجد في حياتهم ما ينغصها أو يكدر صفوها، والله العظيم.أما  العبادات التي ترعب عنها النفوس وترتعد فما هي إلا قوانين رحمة، من شأنها  أن تسعد صاحبها في ذاته وروحه، وفي حاله ومستقبله ومآله، لكن الشيطان قبحها  لهم، وشوهها وخوفهم منها. يخافون من العبادة! العبادة نظام رباني يكمل  عليه العابدون ويسعدون، ووالله لهو الواقع.ومن رحمته تعالى، ومن ألطافه  وإحسانه أنه تعرَّف إليهم إن كانوا جاهلين به لا يعرفون:  اعْبُدُوا  رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ  [البقرة:21] أيها المخلوقون!  وَالَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:21] من المخلوقين، والخالق هو الذي ينبغي أن  يبجل، ويرغب، ويعظم، ويعبد، أما الأصنام أو الشهوات، والأهواء، والبشر،  والمخلوقات فهي مخلوقة مربوبة تموت، فكيف تعبد مع الله عز وجل؟فما أجلَّها  من نصيحة، وما أعظمها:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   [البقرة:21]، أي: رجاء أن تتقوا ما يؤلمكم .. ما يحزنكم .. ما يشقيكم .. ما  يرديكم، إي والله. والعبادة امتثال قانون الله أو لا؟ والالتزام بهذا  القانون يسعد صاحبه، فلا يشقى، ولا يردى، ولا يهلك، ولا يحزن، والعبادة  وقاية مما نخاف ونرهب؛ من المصائب، والآلام، والأتعاب.                                                                      

** ربوبية الله في الخلق والتدبير لعباده                                                                                                   * *


                               كذلك تعرف الله إلى عباده فقال:  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ  الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً  [البقرة:22]، هل من أحد شارك الله  في هذا الخلق والإيجاد؟ أجيبوا علي يا بني آدم، لا أحد، فهو الذي فرش  الأرض فراشاً، ومهدها تمهيداً للحياة عليها، ورفع السماء وبناها، و رَفَعَ  سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا   *  وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا   [النازعات:28-29]، وهو الذي أخرج ينابيع الخيرات من الأرض،  وَأَنْزَلَ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ   [البقرة:22].إذاً: يا عقلاء! يا بني آدم! يا بني الجن!  فَلا تَجْعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ أَندَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:22] وهذه فذلكة عظيمة  عجيبة، أبعد معرفتكم لما سمعتم تجعلون له أنداداً تضادونه بها فتدعونه كما  يدعى الله، وتذلون لهم كما يذل لله، وتطيعونه كما يطاع الله، كيف يصح  هذا؟!وهنا تقرر التوحيد وثبت. وجاءت الدعوة إلى الإيمان بالنبي محمد صلى  الله عليه وآله وسلم.الجمل هذه قررت لا إله إلا الله، والله العظيم أنه لا  إله إلا الله، فليس هناك من يستحق أن يؤله .. أن يعبد .. أن يطاع إلا الله،  إذ غير الله مخلوق .. مربوب، وفي الحديث: ( كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره )،  فلا ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل، ولا ولي في الأولياء والصالحين يستحق أن يعبد  مع الله فضلاً عن الجمادات والأصنام والأحجار، بله والشهوات والأهواء.لا  إله إلا الله، هل محمد رسول الله؟ آمنا بأن لا إله إلا الله، من يهدينا ..  من يرشدنا .. من يأخذ بأيدينا .. من يعلمنا، كيف نعبد الله؟ آمنا بأن لا  يعبد إلا الله، فنحن في حاجة ملحة ماسة إلى من يعلمنا كيف نعبد الله، فهذه  حاجة ضرورية.   

** تحدي الله للبشر بالإتيان بسورة من مثل القرآن                                                                                                   * *

                               اصطفى الله رسوله، ونبأه وأرسله، ومن أراد أن يسأل عن  الدليل ويتعرف عليه فهو رجل أمي ما قرأ، ولا كتب، ولا جلس بين يدي معلم قط،  وبلغ أربعين سنة، ثم نزل عليه كتاب حوى مائة وأربع عشرة سورة، وحوى هذا  الكتاب علوم الأولين والآخرين، وحوى علوم الدنيا والآخرة، والملكوت الأعلى  كالأسفل، الكل، ولا تناقض، ولا تضاد، ولا تضارب أبداً، وهذا الرجل الذي نزل  عليه هذه الكتاب مستحيل أن يكون غير رسول، والله منزل الكتاب هو الذي أعلن  عن رسالته ونبوته فناداه:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ ،  يَا أَيُّهَا  الرَّسُولُ .ومن اضطربت نفسه يقول تعالى له: إن كنت في شك .. في ريب مما  نزلنا على عبدنا فائت بسورة من مثله، واستعن بمن شئت، فكان الخطاب إذن لكل  الشاكين، المرتابين، المضطربين، القلقين في نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وفي أن هذا القرآن كلام الله:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا  شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:23]،  وطأطأت البشرية رأسها، ولم يرفع امرؤ رأسه، ويقول: أنا آت. وهذا هو التحدي  العظيم.وقال تعالى وهو الرحيم:  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]  وأعلنتم عن عجزكم وما استطعتم؛ لأن الله ختم على قلوبكم وألسنتكم، وعوَّقكم  ولن تستطيعوا، فقولوا: آمنا بالله، وبما أنزل الله، خير لكم.وقال:  وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، فعرف الحاضرون والعالمون أن هذه كلمة لا يقولها  إلا الله، فلا يستطيع مخلوق أن يقولها؛ لأن المخلوق لا يملك ما يجيء في غد،  وما تأتي به الأيام، فكيف يقول: ولن تفعلوا إلى الأبد؟! فهذه كلمة الله  فقولوا: آمنا بالله. وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   هل فعلوا؟ أين بلغاء العرب  وفصحاؤهم، وأرباب البيان والكلام فيهم؟ الذين هم عجب العجاب؛ يتكلم أحدهم  من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها لا يغلط في كلمة ولا يعيدها، أين هم؟ طأطئوا  رءوسهم وقالوا: آمنا بالله، هل فعلوا؟  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  .وبناء على هذا  فما هو المطلوب؟  فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ  وَالْحِجَارَةُ  [البقرة:24]، ربكم ينصح لكم، وربكم يبين لكم سبيل نجاتكم:  عجلوا، آمنوا، قولوا: آمنا، وافعلوا ما أمر الله ورسوله به تزكوا أنفسكم،  وتتهذب أخلاقكم، وترتفع إلى الكمال معنوياتكم، وتصبحون قريبين من دار  السلام، وما إن يموت أحدنا إلا ولا يبيت أو يصبح إلا فيها.                                                                      

** بشارة الرسول للمؤمنين العاملين بالجنات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال الله تعالى لرسوله:  وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ...   [البقرة:25]. بعد هذا البيان.. هذا الشرح.. هذا التفصيل .. هذه العلامة بقي  شيء؟لم يبق إلا أن يقول الله لرسوله:  وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [البقرة:25]، آمنوا ما كفروا، عملوا الصالحات،  زكوا أنفسهم، وما عصوا الله ورسوله.بشرهم بماذا؟ بـ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ  ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقًا قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأُتُوا  بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا  خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:25]، وانطوت الصفحة.من أين هذا الكلام؟ من أين يأتي  هذا العلم؟ من صاحبه؟ تحار العقول؟!إنه كلام الخالق الرازق، خالق الذرة  والكون وكل الخلق، الله جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه.                                                                      

** ضرب المثل بالبعوضة                                                                                                   * *

                               لما تورط المنافقون والمشركون الهابطون المختوم على قلوبهم،  المدمرون، الخاسرون وقالوا: ما هذه الأمثال التي يضربها الله؟! مثال مائي  ومثال ناري، ومثل الذبابة ومثل العنكبوت. وكانوا في مجالسهم الخاصة يتكلمون  بالباطل والسوء ويهرفون؛ لأنهم متعمدون الكفر والنزاع في الإيمان  والإسلام؛ فأزال الله هذه الشبهة الباطلة، وقال لهم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا   [البقرة:26] فقطع ألسنتهم، فلله تعالى أن يضرب ما يشاء من الأمثال، لمَ؟  لأن العقول متفاوتة، وقدرات الفهم في الناس متفاوتة، ولسنا في مستوى واحد  أبداً، بيننا تفاوت كبير، والمعاني ليس كل إنسان يدركها، وبعضنا لا يدرك  إلا المحسوس الملموس المرئي.إذاً: كيف تتم هدايتهم؟ تتم عن طريق ضرب  الأمثال، والعرب عرفوا هذا في الجاهلية، ويقربون المعاني البعيدة إلى ذهن  الشخص بالمثل يضربونه له.وهؤلاء المنافقون والمتعنتون يقولون: ما هذه  الأمثال؟! فقال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ  مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً  [البقرة:26] فما دون البعوض .. فما فوق البعوضة في  الصغر كجناحها.. كبيضة النملة، ولا حرج، لمَ؟ لأنه بر، رحيم، كريم، يريد  هداية عباده، ويريد إكمالهم وإسعادهم، فيضرب لهم الأمثال ليفهموا، وليعوا  وليدركوا؛ حتى يقووا على أن ينهضوا بهذه التكاليف، التي هي مزكيات  لأرواحهم، ومسعدات لأنفسهم وأبدانهم، فقال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا   [البقرة:26].وصنف العباد إلى صنفين، وهو الواقع:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:26]، وهذا  الذي علمناه والله إنه الحق.  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:26]  أصحاب القلوب المظلمة أو الميتة:  فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ  بِهَذَا مَثَلًا  [البقرة:26]، فأجابهم الله:  يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا  وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:26]، يضل بالمثل يضربه، وبالقرآن ينزله،  وبالآيات يظهرها، وبالمعجزات يبديها، يضل بذلك كثيراً من المتهيئين  والمستعدين للضلال، ويهدي به كثيراً إلى سبل السلام وطرق السعادة والكمال.  حقاً وصدقاً هذا خبر الله: يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً.ثم بين العلة:   وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ  [البقرة:26]، فإياك أن تفهم أن  القرآن ينزل، وأن المؤمنين يصابون بالإلحاد وبالزندقة والنفاق بواسطته، لا،  بل لا يزيدهم إلا نوراً، فهو غيث من السماء ينزل، كلما نزل ازدهرت الأرض  واخضرت، وارتفعت أنوارها وزهورها، فالمؤمن حي مستقيم، كلما ينزل القرآن  ويضرب الله مثلاً يزدادون شوقاً إلى الله، وإيماناً بلقائه، ولكن الذين  يضنون ويهلكون هم الفاسقون.وقد عرفنا من هم الفاسقون؟ هل هم بنو فلان أو  بنو فلان .. عرب أم عجم؟! من الفاسقون؟ أتدرون من هم؟ هم الذين خرجوا عن  طاعة الله ورسوله، تقول: فسقت الرطبة إذا خرجت من قشرها، وفسقت الفأرة إذا  خرجت من جحرها، والذي لا يحل ما أحل الله، ولا يحرم ما حرم الله، ويأتي  الحرام، ويترك الحلال هو فاسق. والذي لا يبالي بأوامر الله ورسوله، ولا  بنواهيهما، ويفعل ما طاب له ولذ؛ منقاداً إلى الشياطين، وما تزينه له، وما  تملي عليه، فهذا خرج عن منهاج الله، وعن الطريق المستقيم، ونقول فيه: إنه  فاسق.                                                                      

** من علامات الفاسقين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال الله:  وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ   قال  تعالى بعد ذلك مبيناً علامات الفاسقين  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ  [البقرة:27]، ولنبدأ بعلماء اليهود وعلماء  أهل الكتاب عامة؛ إذ هم قد عرفوا أن هذه الدعوة المحمدية، وأن هذا الدين  هو امتداد لأديان الله الأولى، وليس بشيء جديد، وأمر الله بصلة الأديان  وعدم قطعها، وهم قطعوها وكفروا بالإسلام. إذاً: قطعوا ما وصل الله:   الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ  مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ  [البقرة:27]. وقد قرأنا آية آل  عمران:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ  [آل عمران:187].كما أخذ  الميثاق على لسان عيسى وموسى ومن قبلهم، أي: من الأنبياء أنفسهم، قال  تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ  مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا  مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ  [آل عمران:81].فالذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد  ميثاقه هم الذين ارتدوا بعد الإسلام، فالذي يعيش يوماً أو دهراً يشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وهذا هو الميثاق الأول، ثم ينقضه  ويرتد ويصبح ملحداً أو زنديقاً فهذا نقض العهد.قلت غير ما مرة: كل من قال:  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فقد عاهد الله، وأعطى  العهد والميثاق ألا يعبد إلا الله، فإن ترك العبادة نقض عهده .. إن عبد مع  الله غيره نقض عهده .. إن اعترف بعبادة غير الله نقض عهده .. إن لم يتبع  رسول الله، ولم يمش وراءه، ولم يطبق شريعته وأحكامه نقض عهده؛ ومن قال:  أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، ثم لا يمشي وراءه، ولا يأخذ عنه، ولا يقتدي به،  فقد كذب نفسه، لم تقول: أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله؟! وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا  أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ  [البقرة:27] هذه آثار الفسق، فإذا فسق  المرء عن طاعة الله، وانغمس في المعاصي والجرائم فلا تعجب، قد يذبح أمه؛  لأنه فسق وخرج عن الطريق، وعلة هذا الفسق:  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  أَنْ يُوصَلَ  [البقرة:27]. وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:27]  أيضاً، وقد علم السامعون والسامعات معنى الفساد في الأرض، يحرفونها؟ يزيلون  الجبال؟ يقطعون الأشجار؟كيف يكون الفساد في الأرض؟ إنه -والله- بمعصية  الله ورسوله؛ لأن طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول، كما هو القانون الإلهي والسماوي  أنه لا سعادة ولا كمال إلا بالانتظام فيه والسير على منهاجه، فمن أهمله  وأضاعه، وأعرض عنه، وخرج بعيداً يتخبط، يعمل الموبقات، وهذا أفسد في الأرض  أو أصلح؟ والله أفسد. وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا   [الأعراف:56]، وهذا نقوله؛ ليس من يفتح ماخوراً في بريطانيا، كالذي يفتحه  في بلاد إسلامية سواء بسواء، لا والله العظيم، لم؟ لأن هذه البلاد أصلحها  الله بالإيمان، وطاعته، وطاعة رسوله، فالذي يحدث فيها فجوراً أو باطلاً أو  شراً أفسد فيها بعد إصلاحها، أما الذي يفسد في أمريكا أو بريطانيا فهي أرض  فاسدة من أولها، ما أصلحها الله بالإسلام، وكيف -إذاً- بالذي يفسد في أرض  صالحة إلى الآن.فلهذا نقول لأبنائنا وإخواننا: اسمعوا يا سكان هذه المدينة،  يا سكان هذا العالم الطاهر! من أراد أن يعيش على الفسق والفجور يخرج ويرحل  من هذه الديار، وينزل في غيرها. لا يستطيعون؟ إذاً: فليتوبوا إلى الله،  وليرجعوا إليه، أما أن يطهر الله أرضاً كهذه ويأتي عبد الله بالفساد والشر  فيها، فهذا ذنب عظيم.والآية ناصعة واضحة:  وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا  [الأعراف:56]، أما ما كانت جاهلية وثنية؛ فالمعصية  فيها خفيفة لا قيمة لها بالنسبة إلى الكفر والشرك والعياذ بالله.إذاً:   وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  [الأعراف:56] يا أهل المدينة! يا أهل مكة!  يا أهل الرياض! يا أهل هذه الديار! من لا يستطيع أن يترك المحرمات فليرحل،  فإن كان لا يستطيع أن يعيش في بلاد أخرى يتوب إلى الله، ويذعن له ويستسلم،  أما أن يفسد في أرض صلحت فهذه جريمة قد لا تغتفر له، وقد يموت على سوء  الخاتمة، والعياذ بالله.  

** الخسران الحقيقي                                                                                                   * *


                               وأخيراً جاء الختم:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ   [البقرة:27] إي نعم،  الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ   [البقرة:27] حتى من صلة الأرحام:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ   [البقرة:27]، وقد عرفنا أن الخسران ليس فقد الشاء، ولا البعير، ولا المرأة،  ولا الولد، ولا الوظيفة، ولا المنصب، ولا.. ولا، وهل معلوم لدى السامعين  حقيقة الخسران؟ اسمعوا؛ قال تعالى لرسوله بلغ أعلن:  قُلْ إِنَّ  الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15]، وقد  سمعتم كيف يؤتى بالرجل أو المرأة فيوضع في صندوق من حديد، ويغلق عليه،  ويرمى في أتون الجحيم مليارات السنين لا يأكل، ولا يشرب، ولا يسمع، ولا  ينطق ولا.. ولا، ولا يموت، يبقى أحدهم في عالم الشقاء لا أم هناك، ولا أب،  ولا أخ، ولا أخت، ولا امرأة، ولا ولد؛ وحده يعيش في عالم، ونسبة ذلك العالم  إلى هذا كأن يغمس أحدنا أصبعه في البحر، فالبلل الموجود في أصبعه عندما  يجمعها هي جزء من مائة من مليون جرام، ولينسبها إلى البحر، لا إله إلا  الله! قولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                      

** تقرير الألوهية                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم جاء بيان تقرير الربوبية الإلهية، تقرير الإلهية لله عز  وجل؛ لا يعبد إلا الله، جاء تقرير مبدأ الحياة الثانية والجزاء الأخروي؛  لأن المشركين منهم من ينكرون البعث والدار الآخرة كالملاحدة، ومنهم مشركون  ويؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء، فقال تعالى موبخاً، مقرعاً، مؤدباً: و كَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [البقرة:28] أي: بالله ولقائه:  وَكُنتُمْ  أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ  [البقرة:28]، هل هناك من يقول: لا أنا ما كنت  ميتاً، أنا كنت حياً منذ آلاف السنين؟ نقول له: هات براهينك وأدلتك، نحن  كنا غير موجودين عدماً، فأوجدنا، وأحيانا، وأصبحنا أحياء.قال:  ثُمَّ  يُمِيتُكُمْ  [البقرة:28]، هل هناك من يقول: لا نموت؟ هانحن ندفن إخواننا  كل يوم تباعاً، واحداً بعد واحد، والله لا يبقى منا واحد، نموت أو لا؟  إذاً: من أحيانا .. من أماتنا؟ الله، أيعجز أن يحيينا مرة ثانية؟ لا،  والإعادة أسهل بكثير من البداية. ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ  [البقرة:28]  رغم أنوفكم مريدين أو رافضين لابد من الرجوع لتتم عدالة الله وحكمته في  الجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا  ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ  إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ  [البقرة:28].                                                                      
                                                              خلق الله ما في الأرض للبشر                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:29]، مناظر ومظاهر، فانظر يا عبد الله وتأكد، هو لا غيره  وحده لا ثاني له، قال:  خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا   [البقرة:29]؛ من البر إلى الزيتون .. إلى ذوات اللحوم والألبان بل  والمعادن، فكل ما في الأرض مخلوق مربوب، الله الخالق. ولمن خلقه؟ للملائكة؟  له هو؟ لكم، ومع هذا لا يستحون من الله ولا يخجلون، ويرفعون أكفهم إلى  غيره، ويسجدون لسواه. إنها محنة الجهل وظلمة القلب، والمطلوب منا دائماً أن  نقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، طول النهار والليل.ثم قال:  ثُمَّ  اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ  [البقرة:29]،  هذه العظمة، هذا الجلال والكمال، هذه القدرة التي لا يعجزها شيء، هذا  العلم، وكلمة سبع سماوات تعني: سماء فوق سماء، وغلظ السماء مسيرة خمسمائة  عام، وما بين السماء والأخرى مسيرة خمسمائة عام، ولما أراد الله أن يجتازها  رسول الله اجتازها في دقائق معدودات. لا إله إلا الله! وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:29]، هذا الذي يستحق أن يعبد أو لا؟ هذا الذي  يستحق أن يطاع .. أن يذعن له .. أن يذل له .. أن يستجاب نداؤه، لا  المخلوقات المربوبة، المتهالكة، العاجزة الضعيفة، سبحان الله! فلهذا هذا  القرآن روح، والله لا حياة بدونه، وهذا القرآن نور، فلا هداية بدونه:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي  مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ  مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52].فما حييت أمة العرب إلا على  هذا الروح، ولا اهتدت إلى عزها، وكمالها، وسيادتها، وطمأنينتها إلا على هذا  النور، ومع هذا يجحدون هذا ويغطونه! فأين يذهب بعقولهم! وما زلنا نقول:  والله العظيم! لن يستقيم أمر أمة ولا جماعة ولا أسرة في الأرض إلا على هذا  الروح وهذا النور، وجربوا في الشرق والغرب.وهنا انتهينا إلى الآية التي  بدأنا درسها وشرحها في الدرس الماضي.                                                                      

** اشتقاق اسم الملائكة ومادة خلقهم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال ربنا تبارك وتعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ ...  [البقرة:30]، هذه علوم ومعارف ينزل بها هذا القرآن،  ويتلوها هذا الرسول، ويتلقاها النساء والرجال؛ فيخرجون من ظلمة الجهل  والبعد عن الحق والمعرفة، فيصبحون عالمين ربانيين يعلمون ذرات الكون  العلوية والسفلية، بأية واسطة؟ إنها القرآن ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.وقد  عرف العدو هذا فصرف المسلمين من قرابة ألف سنة صرفاً كاملاً عن مصدر حياتهم  وهدايتهم؛ حتى هبطوا، وذلوا، وأصابهم ما أصابهم، وما أفاقوا إلى الآن! ما  زلنا.فانظر واذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء البشر للسامعين وغيرهم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ  رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ  نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:30]. تكلمنا في جزء الكلام عن الملائكة: من الملائكة؟  من أين اشتق هذا الاسم؟ وقلنا: إنه من ملأك كشمأل، ويجمع على شمائل، أي:  ملائكة، ومأخوذ من الألوكة وهي الرسالة؛ إذ الملائكة رسل الله.وهؤلاء  الملائكة مادةُ خلقهم من النور، ومادةُ خلق الجان من النار، ومادةُ خلق  الإنسان من الطين، وهل بقي شيء آخر؟ لا شيء، خلق الله عز وجل الناس بني آدم  من الطين، إذ خلق أباهم آدم من الطين، وتناسلوا من ماء مهين، وخلق الجان  من شواظ من نار، وتناسلوا وتوالدوا وملئوا الأرض.وخلق الملائكة من النور،  ولا يتوالدون إذ جنسهم خاص، لا يأكلون، لا يشربون، لا يتزوجون، لا يلدون،  لا يمرضون، مخلوقون -أستغفر الله- كالآلة لا تعرف إلا طاعة الله عز وجل،  ولكن يرهبون الله ويخافونه، وترتعد فرائصهم، ويغمى عليهم إذا سمعوا كلام  الله عز وجل.                                                                       

** الكلام عن حملة العرش                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا العالم ذكرنا أن منهم -وبدأنا بأعلاهم- حملة العرش  أربعة، عرش من؟ سرير من؟ عرش ربنا .. سرير مولانا، أيدير هذا الملكوت بلا  سرير ملك؟! يعلمنا، لمَ نحن عندنا أيضاً كراسي وأسرة؟ فالله عز وجل يعلمنا  هذا ويرشدنا:  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  [الأعراف:54].وقد عرفنا  قيمة هذا العرش ومقداره، لما ضرب لذلك ابن عباس من مثل، قال: الكرسي أخبر  تعالى أنه وسع السماوات والأرض:  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ  [البقرة:255]، فهذه السماوات وهذه الأرضين كلها لو جعلت رقعة  إلى جنب الأخرى، وألصقت بها ووضعنا الكرسي لكان الكرسي أكبر؛ لأن الله محيط  بكل شيء:  وَاللَّهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ مُحِيطٌ  [البروج:20] ونسبة الكرسي  إلى العرش كحلقة من صفر ملقاة في صحراء .. في فلاة، فما هي نسبتها إلى  الأرض؟!ومع هذا أخبرنا الله ورسوله أن للعرش حملة وهم أربعة، ويوم القيامة  يضاعفون بأربعة، فيصبحون ثمانية، إذ قال تعالى:  وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ  فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ  [الحاقة:17]. واليوم أربعة، والملائكة  يحفون بالعرش طول الدهر:  وَتَرَى الْمَلائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ  الْعَرْشِ  [الزمر:75] فلا يعرف عددهم إلا الله. من خلقهم؟ خلقهم الرب  العظيم الذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون.أتريد أن تعرف قدرة الله؟ هذا الكوكب  الناري؛ الشمس التي نستفيد من حرارتها أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف المليون  مرة، فمن جمع لنا نارها، وأوقدها، وعلقها مناراً في السماء؛ تدب كعقرب  الساعة إلى يوم الساعة، من فعل هذا؟ السحرة! من ذاك؟! الله. فلهذا لو يزول  الحجاب عن قلوبنا إذا ذكرنا الله يغمى علينا! وعلى الأقل المؤمنون إذا ذكر  الله تضطرب نفوسهم، واقرءوا:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا  ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الأنفال:2].أما الأموات: خاتم الذهب  في يده، تقول له: يا عبد الله! حرام عليك. يسخر ويقول: هذا رجعي.يا عبد  الله! أنت تحلق، لا تحلق وجهك، خل علامة الرجولة، يسخر!ففرق بين الحي  والميت أم لا؟ وفرق بين المؤمن والكافر أم لا؟ فرق بين المهتدي والضال أم  لا؟ نعم.إذاً: المؤمن إذا وعظته خاف: يا عبد الله! أما تخاف الله! تجده  -والله- يرمي المعصية من يده، ولا يصبر أبداً، فالمؤمن حي، والميت اقرأ  القرآن كله عليه لا يشعر!وعرفنا أن الملائكة ملئوا السماوات، فما من موضع  قدم في السماء إلا وعليه ملك راكع أو ساجد.                                                                      

** الكلام عن الملائكة الحفظة                                                                                                   * *

                               عرفنا أن الملائكة في الأرض معنا: ( يتعاقب فينا ملائكة  بالليل وملائكة بالنهار )، وكل واحد منا معه أربعة ملائكة قد اختصوا به، لا  يتناولون غيره، مع الحفظة الذين بين يديك ومن ورائك، ولولا الحفظة  لالتهمتنا الشياطين؛ لأنهم يقدرون علينا ولا نقدر عليهم، يروننا ولا نراهم،  لكن هؤلاء الحفظة حفظنا الله تعالى بهم حتى تتم حياتنا.وهنا ذكرت لكم  لطيفة! إذا قال القائل: ما فائدة الحفظة ونحن نموت ونمرض ونهلك؟قلنا: فائدة  الحفظة أعطيتها في الرئيس .. الملك له حرس يحرسه خمسون .. مائة، ما  الفائدة مادام لابد من الموت ولابد من قضاء الله؟ الجواب: لما يعرف الملك  أو الرئيس أنه محروس تطمئن نفسه، ولا يبقى يلتفت، ولا يبقى في حيرة ولا  يستطيع أن يقوم ولا يقعد، يكون هادئاً مطمئناً؛ لوجود حرس. وهذا غير مانع  أن ينفذ أمر الله فيه، فكذلك نحن لما علمنا أننا محروسون لولا هذا العلم  لكان أحدنا لا يستطيع النوم، كيف ينام والجن حوله وفوقه؟ كيف يمشي؟ كيف  يستطيع؟ لكن عرف أنه محروس:  لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ  وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ  [الرعد:11]. كم عدد  الملائكة إذن في الأرض فقط؟ولا تسأل عن وظائف الملائكة الكرام الكاتبون  والحفظة، ثم من مع الأرواح، مع الأمطار، مع السحب، من ملك الموت، من  أعوانه؟ قلنا: الكثير، وما ذكرنا إلا قطرة من بحر، عالم كبير، نحن ما نساوي  فيه ولا العشر.وعرفنا أنهم كما أخبر تعالى عنهم: لا يأكلون، ولا يشربون،  ولا ينامون، و لا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا  يُؤْمَرُونَ  [التحريم:6]، و لا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُمْ  بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ  [الأنبياء:27]،  وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ  ارْتَضَى وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ  [الأنبياء:28]، وكلهم نور.                                                                     

** خروج الملائكة من البيوت بسبب المعاصي                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا نبهت إلى أنهم ينزلون بيوت المؤمنين؛ ليحفظوهم  وليستجيبوا، وإذا دعا المؤمن قالوا: آمين! فإياكم أن تطردوهم بأيديكم! فيا  معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أغلقوا أبواب بيوتكم عن الشياطين، لا تفتحوها  لهم أبداً، وكيف يدخلون يا شيخ ونحن نقرأ القرآن، ونردد آية الكرسي،  وأصواتنا مرتفعة بالتهليل والتكبير؟الجواب  : لا يدخلون، لكن يدخلون بيتاً  فيه التلفاز، والعواهر تغني وترقص، وأصوات الكفار والماجنين تملأ الحجرة،  والفحل مع بناته وامرأته يجلسون يتفرجون ويضحكون! فهنا ترحل الملائكة،  والله لا تبقى! ويصبح ذلك البيت بؤرة من بؤر الفساد، ولو نعرف عاقبة ذلك  لقلنا: قد يموتون على سوء الخاتمة.أتعرفون التأثير أم لا؟ يتكلم الإنسان  بكلمة تؤثر في نفسه، والفحول يعرفون إذا سمع صوت امرأة أجنبية يرتفع ويهيج  في باطنه، ولهذا حرم الله على المؤمنة أن ترفع صوتها للأجانب:  وَقُلْنَ  قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [الأحزاب:32]، والعميان، والضلال، والملاحدة لا يفهمون  هذا، لم لا تتكلم؟ يا بشر! تعالوا فتعلموا، نحن نريد أن نحفظ زكاة أنفسنا  لنرتقي إلى السماء والملكوت الأعلى، ولو كنا نريد الأرض فقط، والهبوط إلى  المستوى الأسفل ما قلنا: هذا حرام ولا حلال، كل، وانكح، وافعل ما تشاء!  لكنك تعد نفسك لترقى إلى السماء، وتنزل الدار دار الخلد .. دار الأبرار مع  النبيين والصديقين، فكيف بالذي يجمع بناته وأولاده وامرأته وأمه ويشاهدون  الكفار يتكلمون ويضحكون، والعاهرة ترقص، فهل يبقى الملائكة؟! يستطيع أهل  هذا البيت أن يضمنوا أنهم يموتون على حسن الخاتمة؟! ومن يضمن أن قلوبهم لا  تفسد، وأن لا يصابوا بالنفاق -والعياذ بالله- ويصبحوا كالحيوانات؟يا شيخ!  لم تشدد هذا التشدد؟ الجواب: أنا سمعت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (  إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة )، ما هي الصورة؟ ليست عاهرة  أو كافرة تتكلم، بل صورة موجود في ستارة على نافذة منسوجة بالخيوط، ما لها  ملامح ولا صوت، منعت الملائكة! وعاهرة كافرة في بيتك ترقص، وأنت تضحك مع  امرأتك وأولادك، يبقى إيمان .. يبقى نور؟ ما ندري، ولكن الذي نعلم حسب سنة  الله أن من استمر هكذا في بيته أن يحصل له ما يموت به على سوء الخاتمة،  فاحذروا. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (35) 
الحلقة (42)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (130) 

إن الله عز وجل عليم بعباده، خبير بما تعالجه نفوسهم، فمن أنفق نفقة أو نذر  نذراً فإن الله يعلم إن كان يريد بذلك وجهه تعالى، فيكفر بذلك سيئاته،  ويرفع به درجاته، وإن كان يريد بذلك غير وجه الله فإنه يحرم أجر ما أنفق أو  نذر، ورب العزة يبين هنا أن من أنفق نفقة فأظهرها مريداً بها وجه الله فهو  خير، وإن أخفاها فهو أفضل وأجدر أن يكفر الله به سيئاته ويجزل مثوبته.                     
**قصة بقرة بني إسرائيل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق  رجاءنا إنك ولينا.وها نحن وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين  الكريمتين:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَمَا أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ  أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ   *  إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا  هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  خَبِيرٌ  [البقرة:270-271].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أليس هذا كلام  الله؟ إي والله، كلام الرب تعالى، وصل إلينا والحمد لله، فملايين البشر  محرومون، لا يسمعون عنه ولا يعرفون، ومن عرف كفر وكذب وأنكر ليحترق ويخسر،  ولكن منة الله على المسلمين أن أنزل كتابه على رسوله وأورثه فيهم، يحفظونه  في صدورهم، ويحفظونه بسطورهم؛ حتى يرفعه الله حيث لم يبق من ينتفع به في  آخر ساعات هذه الأيام. من القائل:  وَمَا أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ  نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ  [البقرة:270] أليس الله؟ بلى؛ لأن هذا كلامه في  كتابه، وهذه الآيات من سورة البقرة، وهي ثاني سورة من سور كتاب الله عز  وجل، الأولى الفاتحة، والثانية البقرة، هذه البقرة لا تتصور منها ذات اللبن  واللحم، هذه السورة ذكر فيها لفظ البقرة؛ فسميت بذلك.وحادثة البقرة حادثة  عظيمة، تليت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرأها في الكتاب ولم يشهد  أيامها ولم يعرف عن أهلها ولا عن تاريخها، إلا أن اليهود وهم أهلها كانوا  يسكنون هنا ويجادلون، والله! ما استطاعوا أن يردوا حادثة ذكرت في القرآن  وهي من أحداث آبائهم وأجدادهم، فلهذا قل: آمنت بالله.وحادثة هذه البقرة: أن  رجلاً كان يحب الدينار والدرهم مثلنا، وكان له ابن أخ يرثه، وطالت المدة،  فمتى يموت هذا؟ فاستعجل فقتله وأخذ يصرخ: ابن أخي قتل!وتمضي القرون  وعشراتها ويحدث هذا في قرية كنا نقيم بها، رجل من أهل القرية له ابن أخ  يشترك معه في بستان، فوالله! لقد ذبحه تحت نخلة في حوض، وخرج يندب ويصرخ  ويبكي: ابن أخي ذبحوه، وقامت البلاد وقعدت، وجاء الباحثون أو المحققون، وما  هي إلا جولة واعترف بأنه هو الذي ذبحه؛ لأن طباع البشر هي هي، إذا لم  يمتلئ قلبك بنور الله فأنت في الظلام، والماشي في الظلام كيف ترون مشيته؟  يتخبط، يقوم ويقعد. إذاً: فلما رفعت القضية إلى نبي الله موسى عليه السلام  بم حكم؟ أوحي إليه أن: اذبحوا بقرة من خيرة ما تملكون. وأخذوا يتشددون: ما  وصفها؟ ما سنها؟ حتى قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو رضوا بأول بقرة ذكرت  وذبحوها لأجزأتهم، لكن انتهوا إلى أن اشتروا بقرة من يتيم بملء جلدها  ذهباً، وذبحوها وأخذوا قطعة لحم وضربوه بها فاعترف، لهذا سميت بسورة  البقرة، ولا بأس بأن نسمعكم تلك الآيات، وهي قصة عجب، ولم يستطع اليهود أن  يردوا فيها حرفاً واحداً.قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا  هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   *   قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ  يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ   *  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ  لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ  فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا تَسُرُّ النَّاظِرِينَ   *  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنَّا  إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:67-70] قالت العلماء: لولا هذا  الاستثناء فوالله ما اهتدوا، لكن ألهمهم الله فقالوا:  وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ   *  قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا  ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الأَرْضَ وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لا شِيَةَ  فِيهَا قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا  يَفْعَلُونَ   *  وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا  وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ   *  فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ  بِبَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِ اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى  [البقرة:70-73]، ضربوا  المقتول بقطعة منها فقال: قتلني فلان ومات، ومن عجيب أسلوب القرآن أنه قدم  القصة وأخر سببها؛ لتبقى النفس متشوقة، ولو ذكرت الحادثة من أولها فقد لا  تقرأ الآيات بعد، فآمنا بالله.                                                                 
**انصراف المسلمين عن الاجتماع على مدارسة القرآن الكريم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          فهذا القرآن، هذا النور الرباني حرمه المسلمون من قرون لا  يجتمعون عليه ولا يقرءونه ولا يعلمون ما فيه، ولا يحكمونه ولا يطبقون  شرائعه، وإنما يقرءونه على الموتى، إذا مات أحد في العائلة يأتون بطلبة  القرآن يقرءونه ويطعمونهم ويضعون في أيديهم ما شاء الله من النقود، هذا هو  القرآن، فمتنا، من فعل بنا هذا؟الثالوث المكون من المجوس، واليهود،  والنصارى، لم فعلوا بنا هذا يا أبنائي؟ عرفوا أن حياة هذه الأمة كانت  بالقرآن، فقالوا: هيا نبعدها عن القرآن، أما أن نبعد القرآن عنها فما  نستطيع، حاولوا أن يسقطوا حرفين وهي كلمة (قل) وانعقدت مؤتمراتهم السرية  مئات المرات وعجزوا، فكيف يصنعون؟قالوا: إذاً نبعدهم عن قراءته فقط، فحولوه  إلى المقابر، وإلى المآتم، وإلى بيوت الموتى، أما التفسير فإن قلت: قال  الله؛ فإنه يقال لك: اسكت، هل أنت تعرف ما مراد الله؟ قل: قال سيدي فلان،  قال الشيخ! ووضعوا قاعدة أيضاً حفظناها، يقولون: تفسير القرآن العظيم صوابه  خطأ، إن فسرت وأصبت فأنت آثم، وخطؤه كفر، ومن فسّر فأخطأ فقد كفر، فألجموا  أهل القرآن وأسكتوهم، فضلت الأمة وهوت وسقطت، فمزقوها وشتتوها وعذبوها  واضطهدوها، وما زالت إلى الآن ترزح تحت كلكل معتقداتهم.وإلى الآن أروني  اثنين أو ثلاثة يجتمعون تحت سارية، تحت شجرة، في ظل جدار ويقول أحدهما  للآخر: من فضلك أسمعني شيئاً من كلام ربي.إذاً: ما زال الموات هو هو، ولهذا  ما زلنا أذلة فقراء منحطين، اليهود يضحكون علينا، والمسلمون أذل الناس، من  أذلهم؟ الله. لم يذلهم؟ أعرضوا عنه، ما عرفوه، جهلوه، ما هم بأولياء،  إذاً: سلط عليهم أعداءه إلا من رحم الله، فهيا مع هذه الآية.                                                                 


**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          يقول تعالى لنا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات،  وَمَا أَنفَقْتُمْ  مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [البقرة:270] صغيرة أو كبيرة، ذهب أو  تمر، أو ثوب؛ لأن التنكير هنا للتعميم،  وَمَا أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ   [البقرة:270] مطلق النفقة، أنفقتموها أولاً: على الفقراء والمساكين،  ثانياً: لأجل رضا الله وحبه لكم ورضوانه عليكم، أما إذا أنفق للرياء  والسمعة، أو أنفق على الكفار والمنافقين فهذا ليس لله، وما أنفقتم أيها  المؤمنون وأيتها المؤمنات من نفقة صغيرة أو كبيرة، هذا أولاً.                               
** النذر الجاهلي الشركي                                                                                                   * *
                               ثانياً:  أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ  [البقرة:270] النذر  هذا في لغة العامة يسمونه العينة وهي لغة فصيحة، ويسمونه الوعدة وهي بين  بين، فالعينة فصيحة والوعدة لا بأس بها، ولفظ النذر نسيناه، ما أصبح أهل  القرآن ولا غيرهم يقولون: النذر، في أكثر قرى العالم ومدنه أيام الهبوط  يقال: العينة والوعدة، فما هذه الوعدة؟ كانت المرأة إذا ما يسر الله زوجاً  لابنتها وتريد زواجها تعد سيدي عبد القادر بوعدة: يا سيدي عبد القادر ! إذا  تزوجت ابنتي ذبحت لك كبشاً.وإن كانت في خصومة مع زوجها تقول: يا سيدي  إدريس، يا مولاي كذا! إذا غلبته وخاصمته في المحكمة فسأذبح بقرة، وقد سمعت  أذني وأنا طفل أمشي مع عجوز، فمرت بولي في قبة فواجهته فقالت: إذا انتصرت  على زوجي فسأفعل كذا، واسألوا العجائز.هذا هو النذر، لا يعرفون نذراً لله  قط، إلا للأولياء، لسيدي فلان ولسيدي فلان، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا،  حتى المدينة قبل دخول عبد العزيز وتطهيرها.هذا النذر الجاهلي، وهو في  الحقيقة شرك في عبادة الله تعالى، من نذر لغير الله فقد أشرك، أي جعل  المنذور له إلهاً وأقبل عليه، ورغب أن يقضي حاجاته ويعطيه سؤله، فجعل له  شركاً محضاً.هذا النذر الشركي زالت غيومه وسحبه إلا القليل بفضل الله تعالى  ثم بفضل هذه الدعوة التي قام بها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله  تعالى، واتسع نطاقها، وانتقل رجالها، وعانوا من كلمة وهابي، ففي السودان  وفي كل بقعة كل من يدعو إلى الله يقال له: هذا وهابي إذا كان يحارب  الخرافات والضلالات، ولكن بقضاء الله وقدره انتشر الكتاب وجاءت هذه  المواصلات العصرية، وأصبح الناس يحجون ويعتمرون ويعودون، فانتشرت دعوة  التوحيد، وإلا فقد مضت قرون والأمة هابطة، والله! ما يعرفون الله كما  يعرفون غيره، فالحمد لله.فالنذر لغير الله شرك، أن تقول: يا سيدي فلان، أو  يا رسول الله، أو يا فاطمة، أو يا مولاي، أو يا معشر الصالحين! إن فعل الله  بي كذا فسنفعل لكم كذا وكذا، هذا شرك محض، صاحبه لو لم ينقذه الله بالتوبة  أو بالإقرار بالتوحيد فيموت وقد تبرأ من ذلك الشرك فهو خالد في جهنم، أما  قال الرب تبارك وتعالى:  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72] وهذه الكلمة قالها عيسى عليه السلام في اليهود، هذه  كلمة ابن مريم سجلها الله في القرآن وأسمعنا إياها؛ إذ جاء من سورة  المائدة:  وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72].ومن سورة النساء آيتان لنا:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48]،  وفي آية:  فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، فمن هنا ما أصبح  بين العارفين والعارفات من يقول: يا رسول الله. وقد كان الشيخ الكبير يقول  والمسبحة في يده: لا إله إلا الله.. لا إله إلا الله.. لا إله إلا الله في  غمرة من الأنوار، وحين ينعس وتسقط المسبحة يقول: يا سيدي فلان! فيمسح كل  ذلك، ويسقط الفنجان من يده أو الكأس أو الملعقة فيقول: يا فلان! وهل الله  ما يسمعون به أم ماذا؟! وقد ذكرت لكم أن أحد الإخوان حضر دروسنا وظنناه  تفوق وتعلم، ركبنا معه السيارة وهو السائق رحمة الله عليه، وخرجت السيارة  عن الطريق فقال: يا رسول الله! يا رسول الله! بأعلى صوته، فقلت له: أين  الله؟ ولو مات على هذه الحال لمات مشركاً، وهو عامي؛ لأن العوام إذا لم  يتربوا تربية في حجور الصالحين زمناً طويلاً فما يكفيهم السماع؛ إذ لا بد  من الصدق في الطلب، والرغبة في تحقيق العلم والعمل به، ويجلس العام  والأعوام، أما في أيام محدودة أو مواسم معينة فما ترسخ هذه العلوم في النفس  البشرية.                                                                     
** النذر المكروه                                                                                                   * *
                               وهناك النذر الجائز ولكنه مكروه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( النذر لا يأتي بخير، وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل ) أن يقول: يا  رب! إن نجح ولدي وأخذ البكالوريوس أو الماجستير فسأذبح بعيراً للفقراء  والمساكين، فإن نجح ولده وأخذ الماجستير وجب أن يذبح لا محالة، وإذا ما نجح  ولده ورسب مع الراسبين فليس عليه شيء، لا يذبح ولا يصوم.وآخر يقول: إن يسر  الله لي ووجدت سكناً أو بنيت غرفة أسكنها فسأصوم شهراً لله رب العالمين،  وتمضي الأيام وتحقق مطلوبه وحصل، يجب أن يصوم ذلك الشهر وجوباً، فإن لم  يتحقق مطلوبه فلا شيء عليه، لا يصوم.امرأة تقول: لو يرزقنا الله ولداً  لأصومن عاماً كاملاً، وهي عاقر ما تلد، وإذا بها تحمل وتلد، يجب أن تصوم  عاماً، هذا النذر جائز، لكن مكروه؛ لأنك تقول لربك: إن تعطني أعطك، وإن لم  تعطني فلن أعطيك، أليس هذا سوء أدب؟ أنت تخاطب سيدك ومولاك وحبيبك وتقول:  إن تعطني أعط، وإلا فلن نعطي! الله يقبل هذا، لكن فيه سوء أدب، وإذا أعطاك  الله ما طلبت فما أعطاكه من أجل نذرك، بل أعطاكه قبل أن يخلقك ويخلق  الملكوت كله، هذا في قضائه وقدره، فالنذر لا يأتي بشيء.هذا النذر دون  الأول، الأول شرك محض أعوذ بالله منه ومن أهله، والثاني جائز، فالعجز،  والضعف، والحاجة تجعل الإنسان ينذر هذا النذر رجاء أن يعطيه الله، فلا بأس،  وتركه أولى.                                                                     
** النذر المحمود المعني في الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *
                               ثالثاً: النذر الذي يعنيه تعالى هنا كما في قوله تعالى:   يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ  [الإنسان:7]، هذا النذر يا أبنائي ليس عندنا، هذا  النذر هو أن يتكلم مع الله سراً ويقول: يا رب! لك علي أن أحج هذا العام على  رجلي، أعذب نفسي من أجلك، وجاء الحج وخرج، فيقال: اركب. فيقول: ما نركب،  تقف السيارة والبعير فيقال: اركب يا شيخ! فيقول: دعوني أمشي، فيحج ماشياً  يريد أن يرضى الله عنه، أن يحبه الله، أن يسجله في ديوان أوليائه  الصالحين.وآخر يقول: لك يا رب علي أن أبيت هذه الليلة راكعاً ساجداً حتى  يطلع الفجر، ويصلي العشاء ويبدأ، فيصلي ويبكي إلى أن يطلع الفجر، لماذا فعل  هذا؟ هل ليزوجه؟ لا. بل ليرضى عنه، ليحبه، يتملق إلى الله ويتزلف إليه.أو  يقول: لك يا رب من الآن ثلث ما أملك، كلما جاءه خير تصدق بثلثه، لم يفعل  هذا؟ يتملق الجبار، يتزلف إلى الجليل العظيم ليرفع مستواه ويعلي مقامه،  وينزله في مستويات أوليائه الصالحين، هذا النذر الثالث هو الممدوح، هو  المحبوب، هو المرغوب، لكن هذا قل من يراه أو يفعله؛ لأننا طماعون نريد  أشياء حاصلة.فالنذور ثلاثة: أولها: شرك وحرام، وثانيها: جائز ومكروه،  وثالثها: مرغوب ومحمود.هذا الثالث هو الذي عناه ربنا تعالى في قوله:  وَمَا  أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَعْلَمُهُ  [البقرة:270] أهذا هو الجزاء:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ   [البقرة:270]؟ هذا ما هو بالجزاء، الجزاء فوق ما تتصور، فلهذا ما ذكر  الجزاء، واكتفى تعالى بقوله:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ  [البقرة:270]،  وإذا علمه فهل سيضيعه؟ هل سيفرط فيه؟ كلا. معناه: اتركوا لي هذا الجزاء،  فهذا هو النذر الثالث لا الأول ولا الثاني؛ فإن الله يعلمه ويجزي به أعظم  الجزاء وأوفاه وأوفره؛ لأنك نذرت من أجل أن يحبك أو يعلي شأنك أو ينزلك في  منازل الصالحين، فأبشر بما نذرت لله.وأما من نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه،  هذا مجنون، يقول: لله علي أن أضرب الشيخ الفلاني على وجهه، فهل هذا يجوز؟  هذا كلام باطل، ومن نذر نذراً آخر لسيدي عبد القادر وسيدي علي؛ فهذا لا  يجوز الوفاء به أبداً، ويحرم الوفاء به.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما للظالمين من أنصار)                                                                                                   * *
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ   [البقرة:270] لم هذه الجملة هنا في هذا السياق؟  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنصَارٍ  [البقرة:270]، لا يوجد من نصير ولا ناصر للظالمين أبداً،  الظالمون هنا هم المشركون الذين ينذرون لغير الله، الذين يتقربون إلى غير  الله، يتزلفون ويتملقون لسوى الله، هؤلاء ما لهم من نصير.إذا نذر أحدنا  لسيدي عبد القادر فهل سيتحقق له شيء؟ إذا نذر أن يجدد قبة مولاي إدريس،  ويصبغها بالخضرة لا بالحمرة، فهل سيثاب؟ هذا ظلم، فمن ينصره؟  وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [البقرة:270].والظالم: الذي يضع الشيء في  غير موضعه، ومن الظلم أيضاً أن تنذر لله وأنت قادر ولا تفعل، تعد ربك وتخلف  وتعدل عن ذلك! فهذا ظلم، ووضع للشيء في غير موضعه، فلنحذر أيها المستمعون  ويا أيتها المستمعات من الظلم؛ فإن الظالم لا ناصر له أبداً، لا في الدنيا  ولا في الآخرة، بإخبار الله تعالى وتقريره:  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنصَارٍ  [البقرة:270].                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          ثم قال تعالى:  إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ   [البقرة:271] إن تتصدقوا وتعلنوا صدقاتكم وتظهروها فلا حرج، فنعم تلك  الصدقات. إِنْ تُبْدُوا  [البقرة:271]: أي تظهروا صدقاتكم، سواء كانت لحماً  أو ثياباً أو مالاً أو تمراً أو طعاماً، إن تبدوها وتظهروها فلا بأس ما  دمتم لا تريدون إلا وجه الله، لا تنظر إلى وجه علي ولا عمر ولا فلان ولا  فلان حتى تمدح، أو يدفع عنك الذم ويقال: فلان ما هو ببخيل، إن أعلنتها  أديتها والناس يشاهدون أو يسمعون وأنت لا تريد إلا رضا الله فلا حرج، فنعم  الصدقة هي، فنعم ما تصدقتم به، وهذا تشجيع للمؤمنين على أنهم يتصدقون، فمتى  فتح باب الصدقة ووجد من يطلبها وهو مستحق لها لا يقل: آتيه في الليل فقط،  أو ما دام الناس ينظرون إلي فلن أتصدق! إذ الشيطان أحياناً يفعل بالعبد  هذا، يقول: ما دام الناس يشاهدونني فلن أتصدق؛ حتى لا أكون قد راءيت، يأتي  بهذا حتى يمنع الصدقة، فأغلق الله الطريق في وجهه، وأذن لعباده المؤمنين أن  يتصدقوا علناً، وبشرهم بأنه نعم الصدقة هذه.وأحياناً إذا كانت الصدقة  واجبة فالإعلان عنها وإشهارها أفضل؛ حتى يتتابع الناس، ولعلكم تذكرون ذاك  الرجل الذي جاء بزنبيله أو كيسه في الروضة، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخطب، وأخذ الأصحاب يتتابعون حتى امتلأت جمع كوم من الطعام وآخر من  الثياب.فلا بأس أن تتصدق والناس يشاهدونك، أي: واحد أو اثنان أو عشرة، ليس  في السوق أو في المسجد، فلا تخف ما دمت لا تريد إلا وجه الله، وقد يأتيك  الشيطان ويمنعك من الصدقة بحجة أن الناس يشاهدونك كأنك ترائي، إذا سمعت هذا  النغم فاعرف ما هو ومن صاحبه، وامض في صدقتك.                               


** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم)                                                                                                   * *
                               ثانياً: الصدقة السرية، كما قال فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( صدقة السر تطفئ غضب الرب )، صدقة السر -أي الخفاء- تطفئ غضب الله  عز وجل، من فعل فعلة تغضب ربه عليه وأراد أن يخرج من هذه فليتصدق في ليله،  هذه الصدقة السرية تطفئ غضب الرب تبارك وتعالى.وبلغنا عن أهل المدينة أنهم  كانوا يأتون في الليل بالصدقة، يأتي أحدهم بعد المغرب أو بعد العشاء ويقرع  الباب فيفتح الباب فيرمي كيس النقود أو السكر أو الدقيق ويمضي وما يلتفت،  هذه مأثورة عن ديارنا هذه، يأتي في الليل والأموال في يده أو في كيسه فيقرع  الباب فيفتحون الباب فيرميه ويذهب، ويجري وراءه الأولاد فما يلتفت إليهم،  عرفوا أنها صدقة يريد صاحبها أن يخفيها؛ ليعظم الجزاء عليها، نظراً إلى قول  الله تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ  [البقرة:271]. ومن هم الفقراء؟الفقراء  : جمع فقير، وهو الذي لا يجد  قوته، ولا ما يستر به عورته، ولا ما يكنه، هذا المحتاج، هذا الفقير، هذا  الذي إذا كتمت صدقتك ووضعتها بين يديه حيث لا يراك إلا الله فأبشر بالجزاء  الحسن، فهو خير لكم من إعلانها؛ لأن الإعلان ذكرنا له علة، فقد لا يسلم  منها الإنسان، لكن إن تشجع بذلك غيره فلا بأس، كما أن الإعلان الثاني مستحب  ليشجع الحاضرين على الإنفاق، فقير وقف بين أيدينا فتصدق واحد ليتابعه  الآخرين، من أجل هذا أعلن عن صدقته:  إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ  فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:271] حالاً ومآلاً، في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، خير لكم  تنالونه وتظفرون به اليوم قبل يوم القيامة، ويوم القيامة؛ إذ هذا أسلم من  الرياء والسمعة، حتى الفقير حين تعطيه ولا تواجهه يفرح بذلك، أما إذا قلت:  خذ يا عدنان فإنك تؤلمه بها، وقد تقدم لنا وعرفنا أنه لا يجوز أبداً المن  على المتصدق عليه، هذا ولي الله ابتلاه الله بالفقر لينظر أيصبر أم يجزع،  فهو في أيام محنته وأنت تتصدق عليه وتقول: أنت كذا وكذا، فعلنا معكم كذا  وكذا! فتذله وتكسر شرفه، هذا لا يجوز.والأذى كالمن أيضاً، يعطيه ويدفعه  بيده، أو يرمي له الفلوس أو كيس التمر وهو متكبر عليه مترفع، فهذا حطم هذا  الولي وأذله وأهانه وهو ولي الله.قال تعالى:  فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   [البقرة:271] حالاً ومآلاً، ومن الخير: أن الفقير ينشرح صدره وتطمئن نفسه  ولا يشعر بإهانة ولا بذل ولا بصغار؛ لأنك أخفيتها عن غيره حتى ما يسمع  الناس أن فلاناً محتاج وفقير.                                                                     
** دلالة التبعيض في قوله تعالى: (ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم)                                                                                                   * *
                               وأخيراً:  وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ   [البقرة:271]، لماذا قال: (من) وما قال: (ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم) فتستريحون  مرة واحدة؟ قال:  مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ  [البقرة:271]؛ لأن من السيئات ما هي  حقوق للآدميين، كضرب المؤمن وكسلب ماله، كانتهاك عرضه، كإذلاله وإهانته،  كسجنه وتعذيبه، هذه ما تكفرها الصدقات، فحقوق الناس لو تتصدق بملء الأرض ما  ينفعك ذلك حتى تتحلل منهم، وترد ما أخذت منهم أو تضع خدك على الأرض  ليضربوك كما ضربتهم، أو ليشتموك ويسبوك كما شتمت وسببت، أو يعفوا عنك  ويتكرموا بفضلهم وإحسانهم عليك، فكونك تتصدق وتقول: هذه الصدقة تكفر سيئاتي  مطلقاً غير صحيح؛ لأن الحكيم العليم قال:  مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ   [البقرة:271] و(من) للتبعيض، ولو شاء لقال: (ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم) وهو على  ذلك قدير، لكن مراعاة لحقوق عباده من رجال ونساء من المؤمنين والمؤمنات،  فكونك تتصدق كل يوم بمليار دولار وتظن أنه يكفر ما أخذت من أموالهم أو  اضطهدتهم وعذبتهم وأن هذه الصدقة تكفي؛ فوالله! ما تكفي.وقد بين هذا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستعرض عرضاً كاملاً في عرصات القيامة، إذ يجاء  بالرجل له الحسنات الكثيرة، ويأتي المظلومون يأخذون من حسناته، والميزان  يهبط، وحين لا تبقى له حسنة يأتون بسيئاتهم ويضعونها عليه فيغرق ويهلك،  ذلكم هو المفلس، إذ قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( هل تدرون من المفلس؟  قالوا: من لا درهم له ولا دينار. قال: المفلس من يأتي بحسنات كالجبال،  ويأتي وقد ضرب هذا، وشتم هذا، وأخذ مال هذا، فيؤخذ لهذا من حسناته، ويؤخذ  لهذا من حسناته، فإن فنيت حسناته قبل أن يقضى ما عليه أخذ من سيئاتهم فطرحت  عليه ثم طرح في النار )، هذا هو المفلس، والإفلاس معروف.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله بما تعملون خبير)                                                                                                   * *
                               قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   [البقرة:271]، لا تفهم أنك تستطيع أن تخادع الله، وأن تدعي أنك أنفقت في  الخفاء، تقول: أنا الآن أعطيت فلاناً كذا وكذا، انتبه، فالله تعالى بما  تعملون من خير وغيره خبير، إذاً: فراقبوه، لا تفهم أنك وحدك، والله! لا  يخفى عليه من أمرنا شيء، فلهذا إذا قوي هذا الشعور عندك، أو إذا ارتفع هذا  المستوى للإيمان عندك فإنك تستحي أن تقول كلمة لا ترضي الله عز وجل، تستحي  من الله أن تكشف سوأتك أو عورتك وحدك أيضاً، تخاف من الله أن ترتكب أدنى  ذنب من الذنوب؛ لأنك مع الله والله معك، هذه هي المراقبة، وفضلها الله حتى  على الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن وذكر الله في آية التربية الإلهية؛ إذ قال تعالى  وهو يخاطب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته تابعة له:  اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [العنكبوت:45]، تلاوة القرآن في ليل أو نهار من  شأنها أن تحفظ الإنسان من السقوط في مهاوي الشر والفساد، تعصمه من زلات  القدم؛ لأنه مع الله يتلو كتابه، ويعرف ما بين الله وما أحل وما حرم، وما  أوجب وما منع، فكيف يعصيه؟ ثانياً:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] أقم  الصلاة، ما قال: صلّ؛ لأن إقامة الصلاة تحتاج إلى طهارة بدن، طهارة ثوب،  طهارة مكان، وقت معين، مكان معين، وتقف بين يدي الله تتكلم معه وقد نصب  وجهه الكريم إليك وأنت بين يديه، ثم تبكي، وتسجد وتركع، ويأتي الظهر والعصر  والمغرب والعشاء في حلقة من حلق الاتصال بالله عز وجل، أين الوقت الذي  تعصي الله فيه؟ ما تستطيع، وعلل لذلك بقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ  تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45] بما توجده من طاقة  النور في القلب البشري، لأنها أكبر مولد للنور، أكبر من الصيام:  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45].ثالثاً:   وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ  [العنكبوت:45] أي: مما سبق، أكبر في الحفاظ  على قلب العبد حتى لا يزل ولا يسقط، والدليل عندنا أننا نقول: من منكم  يذكر الله ويمد يده إلى ما حرم الله؟ يذكر الله وينكب على جريمة يفعلها، لا  يتأتى أبداً.وما يقع على المعصية إلا في حال نسيانه لله، وعدم ذكره لله،  فلهذا من لازم الذكر ما يستطيع أن يقع في سيئة أبداً، الذكر بقلبه ولسانه،  بشروط الذكر.وأخيراً قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ   [العنكبوت:45]، هذه هي المراقبة،  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   [البقرة:271]، إذاً مراقبة الله العصمة الكاملة، الذي يراقب الله لا يضجر،  لا يسخط ولا يكذب ولا يفجر، ولا يترك واجباً أبداً؛ لأنه مع الله، فكيف أنت  مع الله وتعصيه؟ أنت تمشي بين حراس خمسة أو ستة من البوليس فهل تستطيع أن  تسرق وأنت بينهم؟ أو تقوم وتسب وتشتم وتضرب أحد المارة وأنت بينهم؟ ما  تستطيع،  وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ   [العنكبوت:45].وقوله تعالى:  فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ  [البقرة:271] أصلها: نعم  ما، فأدغمت الميم فيها، نعم شيء عظيم، فأصلها: (نِعم) ما هذا، فسكنت الميم  وأدغمت في الميم، فكانت (نعما).                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               والآن مع معنى الآيتين الكريمتين من التفسير.قال المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيتين:بعدما دعا تعالى  عباده للإنفاق في الآية السابقة أخبر تعالى أنه يعلم ما ينفقه عباده، فإن  كان المنفَق جيداً صالحاً يعلمه ويجز به، وإن كان خبيثاً رديئاً يعلمه ويجز  به، وقال تعالى مخاطباً عباده المؤمنين:  وَمَا أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ  أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ  [البقرة:270]،  فإن كان مبتغىً به وجه الله ومن جيد المال فسوف يكفر به السيئات، ويرفع به  الدرجات، وما كان رديئاً ونذراً لغير الله تعالى فإن أهله ظالمون، وسيحرمون  أجر نفقاتهم ونذورهم لغير الله تعالى ولا يجدون من يثيبهم على شيء منها؛  لأنهم ظالمون فيها حيث وضعوها في غير موضعها:  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنصَارٍ [البقرة:270].وأما الآية الثانية فقد أعلم تعالى عباده المؤمنين:  أن ما ينفقونه لوجهه ومن طيب أموالهم علناً وجهراً هو مال رابح، ونفقة  مقبولة يثاب عليها صاحبها، إلا أن ما يكون من تلك النفقات سراً ويوضع في  أيدي الفقراء يكون خيراً لصاحبه لبعده عن شائبة الرياء، ولإكرام الفقراء  وعدم تعريضهم لمذلة التصدق عليهم، وأنه تعالى يكفر عن المنفقين سيئاتهم  بصدقاتهم، وأخبر أنه عليم بأعمالهم، فكان هذا تطمينًا لهم على الحصول على  أجور صدقاتهم وسائر أعمالهم الصالحة ].                                                                     
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيتين:أولاً: الترغيب في الصدقات ولو قلت ] لأنه تعالى قال:  وَمَا  أَنفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ  [البقرة:270]، [ والتحذير من الرياء فيها،  وإخراجها من رديء الأموال وخبيثها.ثانياً: جواز إظهار الصدقة عند سلامتها  من الرياء.ثالثاً: فضل صدقة السر، وعظم أجرها، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( رجل  تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه ) ] في سبعة رجال  ونساء: ( سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ) وذكر منهم: رجلاً  تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما أنفقت يمينه.هذا وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (36) 
الحلقة (43)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (131) 

وعد الله عز وجل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيله بالليل والنهار سراً  وعلانية بالأجر العظيم والثواب الجزيل، لما في إنفاقهم على إخوانهم من  التوسيع على فقرائهم، خاصة ممن لا يستطيعون الضرب في الأرض طلباً للرزق،  وهم مع ذلك متعففون عن سؤال الناس، ولا يعرفهم إلا من أنار الله قلبه وهيأه  لأن يكون سبباً في التوسيع عليهم، والله عز وجل يوفيهم أجرهم يوم القيامة.                      
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) ، اللهم حقق  رجاءنا يا ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه  الآيات الثلاث:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ وَمَا  تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ   *   لِلفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ  ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ  التَّعَفُّفِ تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ  إِلْحَافًا وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ   *   الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا  وَعَلانِيَةً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:272-274].أين هؤلاء؟ لقد مضوا، فهل حلف  الزمان أن لا يأتين بمثلهم؟ الجواب: لا، بل يوجدون إن شاء الله تعالى، فهيا  نتدارس هذه الآيات الطيبات المباركات.من القائل:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ  هُدَاهُمْ  [البقرة:272]؟ الله. ومن المخاطب بهذا الكلام؟ رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم. وهل أمته معه؟ إي وربّ الكعبة.                               

** سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ  [البقرة:272] لِم؟  هذه الآية لها سبب في نزولها، وإذا عرف السبب اتضح المعنى أكثر.فقد كان  يوجد من اليهود ممن بينهم وبين أهل المدينة أرحام ومصاهرة ومصادقة، ويوجد  أيضاً من المشركين أقارب للمؤمنين، وحسبنا أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق رضي  الله عنهما جاءتها أمها من مكة وهي مشركة، وكانت ترغب في أن تساعدها  ابنتها أسماء، فاستشارت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لها: ( صلي أمك )  فأعطتها ما شاء الله أن تعطيها، فلما تحرج المسلمون من الصدقة على الكفار  من يهود أو من مشركين من إخوانهم وأقاربهم أنزل الله هذا البيان الشافي:   لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ  [البقرة:272] أيها المتصدق، كونك لا تتصدق إلا  على مؤمن ولا تتصدق على فقير كافر كتابياً أو غير كتابي؛ فالهداية بيد الله  ليست بيدك.إذاً: فأذن لنا أن نتصدق على فقراء الكفار الذين يسكنون معنا  ونشاهد فقرهم وحاجتهم، ونحن في غنى عما نعطيهم إياه، والأمر كما علمتم لم  ينسخ، يجوز للمؤمن والمؤمنة أن يتصدق على المشرك إذا كان فقيراً محتاجاً  إلى سد حاجته، وأما هدايته فبيد الله، ليس لك أنت حتى تمنع الصدقة عنه.                                                                     

** حكم دفع الزكاة لفقراء الكفرة                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذا أضيف إليه: أن الصدقة التي يجوز التصدق بها على  الكافرين هي صدقة التطوع، وليست هي الصدقة الواجبة، فالزكوات كلها واجبة  فلا يصح أن تعطي كافراً من زكاة مالك درهماً ولا ديناراً، لِم؟ لأنها حق  فقراء المسلمين، فليست حقك أنت فتعطيها لمن تشاء، هذا المال الذي أعطاك  الله فرض عليك فيه (2.5%) لعباده الفقراء، فلا حق لك في أن تعطيه لغير  المؤمنين، ما هو بمالك، والمال الذي هو بيدك تصدق به على الفقراء  والمساكين. أعيد واحفظوا وبلغوا: أن الزكاة الواجبة على المؤمن لا يصح أن  يخرج منها للفقراء والمساكين الكافرين، لماذا؟ لأن هذا حق للفقراء  والمساكين المسلمين، فمن أين لك أن تتصرف فيه أنت، ما هو مالك ، وجب هذا  القدر من المال في مالك الصامت أو الناطق، فليس من حقك أن تعطيه من تشاء،  هذا بين الله تعالى مصارفه الثمانية:  إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ  وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاِبْنِ  السَّبِيلِ  [التوبة:60]، على أن يكون هؤلاء مؤمنين وليسوا بكافرين، واختلف  في صدقة الفطر، زكاة الفطر، فمن رأى أنها فرض واجب منع أن تعطى لفقراء  اليهود والنصارى والكافرين، ومن رأى أنها ليست بفرض كأبي حنيفة فإنه يقول:  يجوز أن تعطى للفقراء أهل الكتاب وغيرهم.وحديث ابن عمر في الموطأ: ( فرض  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة الفطر صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير  ..)، الحديث، فكلمة (فرض) توقف الإنسان عند حده.إذاً: عرفنا أنه يجوز  التصدق على الفقراء والمساكين الكافرين، إي والله، وهذه الآية هي الدليل:   لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [البقرة:272]، من شاء الله هدايته هداه، أنت لا تستطيع أن تهديه، كأن تقول  له: اسمع: إن تسلم الآن وتدخل في الإسلام فسأكسوك، سأشتري لك بغلة أو  سيارة، ليس هذا لك.                                                                      

** حكم دفع الزكاة لتارك الصلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               وإنما قد يعترض علينا بكلام سبق لنا أن قلناه، وهو: إذا كنت  في بلد لا تقام فيه حدود الله كسائر العالم الإسلامي باستثناء هذه الديار،  وأخوك لا يصلي، أو عمتك لا تصلي، جارك لا يصلي، وهم فقراء، لو كانوا هنا  فسنقول: يجب أن تعلم الهيئة وأن تنقل إليهم حتى يصلوا رغم أنوفهم، أو  يقتلوا، لكن ما دام أن الحدود لا تقام ولا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن منكر،  أقول: قل لأخيك: إن تصل فسأعطيك، يا فلانة! إن تقيمي الصلاة فإن شاء الله  سأعطيك من الزكاة ومن الصدقة، فهذا لا بأس؛ لأنه مؤمن لكنه فاسق، أو جاهل،  فإن أنت قلت له: الزكاة لا تصح لغير المصلي، فصل وسنعطيك؛ فلا بأس أن تقول  ذلك حتى يصلي؛ لأنك لا سلطان لك عليه وهو ما هو بكافر بالصلاة، مؤمن بها،  لكن التقليد الأعمى والكسل والجهل جعله ما يصلي، فإن أنت قلت له: اسمع يا  جاري: أنت فقير، وعندنا الزكاة، ولكن لا تصح لتارك الصلاة، إن صليت فإن شاء  الله سيكون لك نصيبك مع إخواننا.هذا القول قلناه مرات، وهو إن شاء الله من  الصواب بمكان، أما في المملكة فالذي يقول: إن ابني ما يصلي أو امرأتي؛  نقول: يجب أن تبلغ الهيئة، وحرام أن تسكت، فضلاً عن أن تعطيهم الزكاة أو لا  تعطي، يجب أن يصلوا، لكن البلاد التي ما فيها حكم إسلامي ما يستجيبون لك،  تبلغ بهم الشرطة فيقولون: اذهب، وما يستمعون لك.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء)                                                                                                   * *


                               إذاً:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ  [البقرة:272]، هذه الآية  نزلت في الصحابة لما تحرجوا: هل يعطون الصدقات للفقراء من اليهود من  جيرانهم، وللمشركين الكفار أو لا؟ لما تحرجوا أزال الله الحرج والضيق في  القضية، وأذن لهم وقال:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:272]، من هم الذين يشاء الله هدايتهم؟دائماً  أنبه على أن الذي يرغب في الهداية ويطلبها ويطرح بين يدي الله، ويبكي بين  يديه يسأله؛ لا يحرمه الله الهداية، الذي يقرع باب الله: ربّ تب عليّ، رب  ارحمني، رب اهدني؛ هذا الذي يهديه الله، أما المعرض الذي يعطي دبره ولا  يلتفت إلى الله ولا يسأله ولا يرغب في الهداية فلن يهتدي، وهذا البيان نافع  بإذن الله، فالذي يقبل على الله ويسأل الهداية ويطلبها كسلمان الفارسي  تنقل كذا سنة يبحث عن الدين الإسلامي من فارس إلى الشام حتى وصل المدينة،  وانتظر قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة فأسلم.فالذي يقرع باب  الله: يا ربّ تب عليّ، يا رب ارحمني، يا رب اهدني، هذا يشاء الله هدايته،  وحاشا لله أن تطلبه ويردك عن الهداية، ومن أعرض أعرضَ الله عنه، هكذا نفهم  مشيئة الله في باب الهداية. وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [البقرة:272] هدايته، فإذا شاء هدايته جعله يطلب الهداية ويقرع أبوابها،  ويسأل عنها.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم)                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ   [البقرة:272]، هذه فاصلة أخرى، أنت حين تعطي للفقير اليهودي أو الكافر إنما  أعطيتَ لنفسك، فافهم هذا. وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  [البقرة:272] مطلق  خير، طعام أو شراب أو غيره،  فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:272]، أنتم الذين  تستفيدونه، وتدخرونه، ويسجل لكم عند الله، وتحاسبون به وتجزونه، لا تفهم  أنك إذا أعطيت لكافر لا تثاب عليه، بل ثوابك كامل، أنت ما أعطيت إلا لنفسك،  هذا الواقع:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:272]،  فإذا تصدقت على فقير أو مسكين فلا تفهم أنه الذي انتفع، أنت الذي انتفعت،  هو يأكل وتنتهي، أما أنت فتسجل لك وتضاعف حسناتك بها ويزاد فيها، هذا إخبار  الله تعالى:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:272]  لا لأولئك الفقراء ولا المساكين، لأنفسكم أنتم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله:  وَمَا تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:272]، يا عباد الله! لا ينفقن أحدكم نفقة صغيرة أو كبيرة إلا وهو  يريد وجه الله بها، لا للوطن ولا القرابة ولا الصلة ولا الطمع ولا الشكر،  ولا الثناء، لا ينفق إلا طلباً لرضا الله عز وجل، يجب هذا، ومن أنفق نفقة  ليمدح .. ليثنى عليه.. ليقبل على سلعته.. ليشكر بين الناس؛ فهذه ولو كانت  قناطير فوالله! لا تزن حسنة واحدة، ما أراد بها وجه الله:  وَمَا  تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:272] أي: طلباً لوجه  الله ليقبل عليك.إذاً: الصدقة الواجبة أو صدقة التطوع يجب أن يكون المراد  بها: طلب رضا الله عنك، أما إذا التفت في صدقتك أدنى التفات إلى غير الله  فقد بطلت ولو كانت قناطير، هذا تعليم الله، فهل استفاد منه المؤمنون؟الذين  عرفوا استفادوا، ينفق النفقة ولا يريد أن يسمع به أحد، أو يطلع عليه أحد،  لا يريد إلا أن يرضى الله عنه:  وَمَا تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ  اللَّهِ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا  تُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:272]. وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  [البقرة:272]،  الماء، الطعام، الشراب، اللباس، قل ما شئت في كلمة خير، حتى الكلمة الطيبة:  ( والكلمة الطيبة صدقة )، الابتسامة في وجه الفقير صدقة، إذاً: كلمة (خير)  منكرة لتشمل كل ما ينفع:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ   [البقرة:272] كاملاً الحسنة بعشر  يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ   [البقرة:272] والحال أنكم  لا تُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:272] جراماً واحداً،  ولا حسنة، لو أنفقت ملياراً فلا تخف أن تحرم ثواب درهم واحد، لا يظلم الله  عبده بأن ينقص من حسناته أبداً، ما دام قد أنفق لله لا لغيره فالله عز وجل  لا يبخسه شيئاً مما أنفق.هذا واضح الدلالة:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:272]، والحال أنكم لا تظلمون بنقص حسنة ولا  بزيادة سيئة، عدالة الله عز وجل اقتضت هذا، لا تفهم أنه يزاد عليك سيئة ما  فعلتها، أو ينقص من حسناتك حسنة وأنت ما تريد نقصانها؛ لأن الله حرم الظلم  على نفسه: ( يا عبادي! إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرماً فلا  تظالموا )، فهذا مما حملته الآية الأولى من النور.                                                                                                        

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ  [البقرة:272] أي: أولئك الفقراء  الكافرين، إذا احتاجوا إلى طعام وشراب وكسوة فأعطهم، لا تقل: ما داموا  كافرين فلن نعطيهم، لا، فهدايتهم ليست إليك أنت، هذا لله، أليس  كذلك؟والصدقة الواجبة -الزكاة- هل تعطى للفقراء والمساكين من الكافرين؟ لا،  لماذا؟ لأن هذا حق للفقراء المسلمين في ذمتك، فكيف تعطيه لغيرهم، من أين  لك؟ لا بد أن يعطى لأهله وهم إن شاءوا تصدقوا.والهداية بيد الله، من هو  الذي يشاء الله هدايته؟الذي يتعرض لها، يرغب، يطلب، يجري وراءها، أما  المعرض فقد أعرض الله عنه.وعرفنا: أن ما ننفقه من خير على الفقراء  والمساكين لا تفهم منه أنك أنفقت عليهم، بل أنفقت على نفسك، فهو لك أنت، هو  يأكل ويشرب ويبول ويتغوط، وأنت أخذت الأجور وسجلت الحسنات في ديوانك،  إذاً: أنفقت لنفسك أنت:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:272].وهنا تنبيه آخر: لا بد عند الإنفاق وعند الصدقة ألا تلتفت  أبداً إلى غير الله، لا تريد بريالك ولا درهمك إلا وجه الله، فإن أنت التفت  لتحمد أو يثنى عليك أو تدفع عن نفسك المذمة والعيب والعار بطل مفعول صدتك  بالتزكية والتطهير؛ لأن هذه العبادات -كما علمتم وزادكم الله علماً- سرها  أنها تزكي النفس البشرية، فإن كانت فاسدة فكيف تزكي؟ فلا بد أن تكون  صالحة.فلو صليت صلاة ما أتممتها وما أديت شروطها فهي باطلة، ما معنى باطلة؟  ما تولد الطاقة ولا تزكي، والصيام كذلك، والجهاد كذلك، والصدقة كذلك،  وصدقة ما أردت بها وجه الله بطل مفعولها، لن تنتج في نفسك طهارة أبداً.   وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ [البقرة:272]، هذا وعد  الله، ما أنفق مؤمن خيراً إلا وفاه الله إياه، وما بخسه جراماً واحد من  قناطيره:  وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ [البقرة:272].                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضرباً في الأرض ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وفي الآية الثانية يقول تعالى:  لِلفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ  أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ  يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ تَعْرِفُهُمْ  بِسِيمَاهُمْ لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا  [البقرة:273]، هذا أمر  آخر: أنفقوا للفقراء، لتكن نفقاتكم للفقراء، ارعوا هذا الجانب من الفقراء،  وهم الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله.وقد كان هناك مكان يقال له: الصفة، في مكان  دكة الأغوات الآن، مكان عريض لاصق بالمسجد، لكن منفصل عنه، يجلس فيه  المهاجرون الذين جاءوا من مكة، أو جاءوا من الطائف أو جاءوا من جدة، هربوا  من الكافرين ولحقوا بالمسلمين، هؤلاء لا يستطيعون أن يخرجوا من المدينة  للتجارة ولا للعمل، البلاد كلها ضد المسلمين من شرق وغرب، وليس عندهم في  المدينة ما يقومون به من أعمال، فهم محصورون، ما سبب إحصارهم؟ في سبيل  الله، فروا بدينهم، هربوا من بلاد الكفر والتعذيب والضغط إلى بلد يأمنون  فيه، هؤلاء قد يكونون في بلادهم أغنياء، عندهم أموال، لكنهم الآن محصورون،  ما يستطيعون أن يعودوا إلى بلادهم أبداً فسيقتلون، هؤلاء رغب الله تعالى  المؤمنين في الإنفاق عليهم:  لِلفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:273]، ما قتلوا وما جنوا وما ظلموا وهربوا إليكم،  هؤلاء ما هربوا إلا من أجل الله عز وجل، لينصروا رسوله ودينه، أحصروا في  سبيل الله، فإيمانهم.. تقواهم هو الذي جعل العدو يحاربهم ويضطهدهم ويخرجهم  من بلادهم. لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:273]، الضرب  في الأرض ما هو هذا؟ يعني: يمشي برجليه ويضرب بالأرض، فالمسافر يضرب في  الأرض، كم ضربة يضرب على وجهها؟ آلافاً، كل مرة يرفع رجله ويضعها على وجه  الأرض، فهذا ضرب أم لا؟ وإذا كان على فرس أو سيارة فإنه يضرب الأرض، ولهذا  أطلق على السير في الأرض بالسفر أنه ضرب الأرض، أو ضرب في الأرض، وهذا شائع  عندهم في لغتهم.  لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:273]،  أي: لا يستطيعون مشياً، لا يشرقون ولا يغربون؛ لأن الكفار محاصرون الإسلام  وأهله في المدينة، من أين لهم أن يسافروا إلى الشام أو إلى العراق أو إلى  كذا؟ ما يستطيعون.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف)                                                                                                   * *

                                لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ  الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ  [البقرة:273]، هذا الجاهل ما هو  بالجاهل الذي نندد به، إنما الجاهل بحالهم، غير العالم بهم فقط وإن كان  علي بن أبي طالب ، الجهل هنا بحال القوم، لا بالله ومحابه ومساخطه وشرائعه،  هذا الجهل ما هو بمذموم كالأول.  يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ  مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ [البقرة:273]، بسبب التعفف.                                                                      

** معنى الإلحاف في المسألة                                                                                                   * *

                                لا يَسْأَلُونَ  [البقرة:273]، لا يتعرضون لك، لا تفهم  منهم أنهم يطلبون أبداً.  لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا [البقرة:273]  ولا غير إلحاف، فضلاً عن الإلحاف، وما هو الإلحاف؟ الإلحاف مأخوذ من  اللحاف الذي تتلحف به المرأة ويحيط بجسمها، فهذا الملحف والعياذ بالله،  يسألك من هنا، ويأتيك من ورائك، يأتيك عن يمينك، يأتيك عن شمالك، يقول: يا  عم، فهل ألحف أو لا؟ أصبح كاللحاف يدور بك من كل جنباتك! عجب هذا القرآن!  لا إله إلا الله، لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً ولا إلحاحاً ولا إحفاءً، الإلحاح  معروف، يلح عليه: من فضلك أعطنا كذا أعطنا كذا، هذا الإلحاح، والإحفاء  يتعبك أكثر، فلا إلحاح ولا إلحاف ولا إحفاء، لا يسألون الناس ملحين ولا  ملحفين ولا محفين ولا غير ذلك، فقد يمضي عليه اليوم والليلة وما أكل ولا  شرب ولا يقول: أعطني، لكمالاتهم.                                                                      

** قصة صبر أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه على الجوع                                                                                                   * *

                               ولعلكم تذكرون صورة أبي هريرة الدوسي من اليمن ، لما هاجر  في السنة السابعة قال: كنت أجوع فأصرع في المسجد، فيأتي أولاد المدينة  فيصعدون على ظهري، يركبون على بطني، ويقولون: جُن أبو هريرة ، جن أبو هريرة  ! قال: والله! ما بي جنون، ولكن بي الجوع، ما أستطيع أن أمشي.وفي مرة ماذا  صنع؟ مر به أبو بكر فقال: يا أبا بكر ! ما معنى قوله تعالى كذا وكذا؟  وإنما سأله لعله يقول: تعال إلى البيت عندنا، فما التفت إليه أبو بكر ،  فجاء عمر فقال: يا عمر ! ما المراد من كذا وكذا؟ قال: والله! ما أريد أن  أعرف قط، وإنما لألفت نظرهم إليّ، فما التفت إليه، ثم جاء أبو القاسم صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وما إن نظر إليه وتفرس في حاله حتى عرفه بسيماه، فقال: أبا  هريرة ! امش ورائي، قال: فمشيت وراءه.وهنا نعرف أننا ما نحن بشيء، ولا نعد  شيئاً أبداً، فدخل مع رسول الله إلى حجرته فجلس، فدخل الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقال لأهله: هل عندكم شيء؟ قالوا: أهدانا فلان لبناً، لا تمر،  ولا زبدة ولا خبز.أحد الأنصار أهدانا قدح لبن، فقال: هاتوه، ثم قال: أبا  هريرة ! أخرج فادع أهل الصفة، فقال في نفسه: ماذا سنشرب الآن؟ وكانوا  ثلاثين رجلاً، فناولهم أبو هريرة القدح واحداً واحدًا، يقال للأول: سمّ  الله واشرب، فيشرب ويشرب، فيقول: أعطه الثاني، سم الله واشرب.. حتى دار على  ثلاثين رجلاً، ثم قال: أبا هريرة ! اشرب. قال: فشربت فقال: اشرب فشربت، ثم  قال: اشرب. فقلت: لم يبقَ له مسلك يا رسول الله!   

** صبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهله على الجوع                                                                                                   * *


                               هذه أمنا الصديقة عائشة الحبيبة أم المؤمنين تقول: كان يمضي  علينا الشهر والشهران، الهلال والهلالان لا يوقد في بيت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم نار، وإنما كان طعامنا التمر واللبن.ولما اتسعت الحال  ورزقهم الله وفتح عليهم بعث لها معاوية رضي الله عنه خليفة المسلمين بكذا  ألف درهم فضة، وكانت صائمة، فقالت لمولاتها: وزعيه، فظلت تلك المولاة  كالديدبان من بيت إلى بيت توزع الدراهم، وجاء الليل وأذن المغرب فقدمت لها  خبزاً بلا مرق، فقالت: يا فلانة! لو اشتريت لنا بدرهم زيتاً نأكل به الخبز!  فأين نحن من هؤلاء؟ ولا نحمد الله ولا نثني عليه، ولا نبكي بين يديه، فلا  إله إلا الله! إننا هابطون وكنا في علياء السماء نسامي الملائكة، فهبطنا  إلى الأرض كالحيوانات نأكل ونشرب ونلبس ونركب ونطير في السماء، وقلّ منا من  يقول: الحمد لله في صدق.ونسرق ونفجر، ونأكل الربا ونكذب ونغش ونخدع ونمنع  الحقوق، ونمنع حتى الزكاة، فكيف نحن؟   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً)                                                                                                   * *

                               وهؤلاء المحاصرون في سبيل الله:  لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا  فِي الأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ  تَعْرِفُهُمْ  [البقرة:273] أيها السامع  بِسِيمَاهُمْ  [البقرة:273]،  والسيما: العلامة، قال تعالى في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:   سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي  التَّوْرَاةِ  [الفتح:29]، لو تفتح التوراة صفحة بعد أخرى لوجدت هذه الصفة  لأتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك الإنجيل، لوجدت هذا الوصف بالحرف  الواحد:  وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ  فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ  لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ  [الفتح:29]، وأغاظ بهم الكفار من المجوس  والمشركين واليهود والنصارى.    سِيمَاهُمْ  [الفتح:29] من السيما إن كنت  من ذوي البصائر، إذا نظرت إلى أخيك وهو جائع أو عطشان فإنك تستطيع أن تتفرس  فيه ذلك، كالطبيب ينظر فيشخص ويعرف المرض، فذو البصيرة إذا نظر إلى المؤمن  يعرف أنه محتاج، هذه علامات خاصة:  تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لا  يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا  [البقرة:273] ولا غير إلحاف، لا يلحون  ولا يسألون. وهنا أفتى الإمام أحمد وغيره أنه يجوز للمؤمن إذا لم يتغدّ  وجاع، أو لم يتعش وجاع، له أن يقول: أي فلان! ما تغديت، فيعطيه قرص عيش، أو  حفنة تمر، أو يقول: فلان! ما تعشيت، أو مضى عليّ يوم ما أكلت، فلا بأس، إن  كان صادقاً يجوز هذا لإحياء نفسه، والإبقاء على عبادة الله عز وجل، أما أن  يطلب ليدخر ويوفر فلا، لا يحل هذا.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:273] أيما نفقة تنفقها لا تفهم أنها تخفى  على الله ولا يجزيك بها، ولا يثيبك عليها، كلا أبداً، والله! ما يخفى عليه  درهم واحد تنفقه في الليل أو في النهار، في الخفاء أو في العلانية، لا تفهم  أنك إذا ما أعلنت نفقتك لا يعرفها الله، فقد طمأننا أننا ما نفعل من خير  فهو تعالى به عليم، أفضل من (عالم)، ويجزي به أوفى الجزاء، إذ قال:   يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:272].فالمؤمن مطمئن  النفس هادئ البال، إذا أخرج درهمه أو قرصه فهو مطمئن إلى أن الله عرفه  وعلمه وهو الذي أعانه على ذلك وأنفقه ويثيبه عليه، سبحان الله!هذا القرآن  إذا لم ندرسه هذه الدراسة في العالم الإسلامي ونعيش عليه فهل سنكمل؟ والله!  ما نكمل.طريق كمالنا أغلقناه، انصرفنا عنه، كيف بشخص عاش أربعين سنة ما  سمع هذا الكلام، كيف يتعلم، كيف يكون وفياً طاهراً نقياً يحسن إذا أعطى،  ويحسن إذا أخذ؟ مستحيل، فهيا نتعلم، كم ليلة بكينا، هيا بنا نتعلم. وقد  تقول: يا شيخ! مدارسنا الآن بالملايين، أصغر بلد فيه الجامعات والمدارس،  فأي تعليم تنادي به أنت؟ أقول: أين آثار ذلك العلم؟ أين مظاهره في الآداب  والأخلاق، في العدل والرحمة، في الصدق والوفاء في الطهر والصفاء، أين آثار  ذلك العلم؟ وجوده كعدمه، لِم؟ لأنه ما أريد به وجه الله، فلن يثمر، أريد به  الدنيا، حتى البنت يقال لها: تعلمي يا بنت لمستقبلك! هذه البنت مستقبلها  مضمون بإذن الله، ما دامت في حجر أبيها فهو الكفيل، وزوجها هو الكفيل لها،  فإن ولدت فأولادها الضامنون، أي مستقبل يا بابا! هل يبعث بها لتتعلم كيف  تعبد الله، كيف تستحي، كيف تطيع زوجها، كيف تربي أولادها؟ لا، بل للمستقبل،  للوظيفة! وزاحم النساء الرجال في الوظيفة، فلا إله إلا الله، ماذا أصابنا؟  الجهل، فهيا بنا لنزيل هذا الجهل، هل نحتاج إلى مليارات الدولارات؟ لا،  والله ولا ريال واحد، كيف الطريق؟اسمعوا: كتبنا هذا وأعلناه وصحنا به  وضحكوا علينا وسخروا منا، واستهزءوا بنا، وحسبنا الله، ولن نترك هذا، ما هو  الطريق إلى أن يتعلم المسلمون ليكملوا، ويسعدوا يطيبوا ويطهروا، وتتحقق  ولاية الله لهم، فينتفي من بينهم الحسد والغل والغش، والكفر والبدع  والضلال؟ هل الطريق أن نقتدي باليهود والنصارى؟ الطريق إذا دقت السادسة  مساءً، أي: مالت الشمس إلى الغروب؛ نوقف العمل، كاليهود والنصارى، أغلق  الدكان، أغلق المقهى، أغلق المطعم، ارم المسحاة من يدك يا فلاح، ارم القلم  يا كاتب، ارم المرزبة يا حداد، يا صانع، اغتسلوا، تطهروا، توضئوا، واحملوا  بناتكم وأولادكم ونساءكم إلى بيوت ربكم فقط، فما يؤذن للمغرب إلا والقرية  ما يوجد فيها رجل ولا امرأة ولا ولد خارج المسجد، والأحياء في المدن، حي  بني فلان، الحي الفلاني رقم (6) أو رقم (10) إذا أذن المغرب لا تجد في الحي  رجلاً ولا امرأة في الشارع ولا في البيت، كلهم في بيت الرب، فهل هذا شرف  أو لا؟ في الرب يصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجلسون كما نحن جالسون، النساء  وراء الستارة، ومكبرات الصوت بينهن، والأولاد بيننا، ونحن نتعلم الكتاب  والحكمة كتعلمنا هذا، وكل ليلة وطول العام، وعلى مدى حياتنا، فهل يبقى  والحال هكذا جاهل أو جاهلة؟ والله! ما يبقى، لا نكتب ولا نقرأ، كما كان  أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة بأسماعنا، ونتفاعل  في نفوسنا، ونحوله إلى آيات النور والهداية بيننا، فهل هذا يكلف المسلمين  شيئاً؟ وأما عوائده فوالله! فوق ما تتصور، أقسم بالله: إن ميزانية الدولة  سيكتفى بنصفها إذا أقبلنا على الله، وينتهي الفقر والخلف والكبر والكذب  والغش والخداع، والتكالب على الدنيا، ونصبح أشباه الملائكة في الأرض،  تسودنا الرحمة والصفاء والمودة والإخاء والحب والطهر والصفاء، فما المانع  أن نفعل هذا؟ لا ندري.اليهود والنصارى ما يقبلون قطعاً، ولو يشاهدون هذه  الأنوار فإنهم ما يطيقون، لكن دائماً نمد أعناقنا لهم ليذبحونا، فهل عرفتم  كيف يزول الجهل، فهل هناك غير هذه الطريق؟ كلا.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سراً وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ...)               * * 

          وأخيراً: يقول تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً  [البقرة:274]، أبو بكر فعل  هذا، علي فعل هذا، من يفعل منكم هذا لينطبق عليه هذا اللفظ؟ تصدق بعشرة  ريال في النهار، وبعشرة ريال في الليل، تصدق بعشرة ريال أمام الناس علانية،  وتصدق بعشرة في الخفاء، أربع مرات فقط، أصعب هذا؟ الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً   [البقرة:274]، والمقصود: أنهم ينفقون دائماً، ما ينتظرون إلى العام الفلاني  والشهر الفلاني وكذا، أو حتى يطلع النهار، أو حتى يجيء الليل، هذه حالهم،  صدقة بالليل والنهار سراً وعلانية حسب الحاجة، هؤلاء يقول تعالى عنهم:   فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:274]، نفى الخوف عنهم في الدنيا وفي البرزخ وفي  الآخرة، ونفى الحزن عنهم كذلك، أهل هذا الإيمان وهذا الطهر هل يحزنون؟ هل  كان أبو هريرة حزيناً؟ والله! ما كان حزيناً أبداً، جاء يتألم وقلبه منفتح،  وهو ينتظر رحمة الله، هذا وعد الله:  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً  [البقرة:274]، على من  ينفقونها؟ على الفقراء والمساكين كافرين ومؤمنين،  فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [البقرة:274]، والله! لا يخافون كما يخاف غيرهم، ولا يحزنون كما يحزن  غيرهم، لصلتهم بالله، وولايتهم المتأكدة لله، فهم في ذلك دائماً مطمئنون،  لا يخافون ولا يحزنون عندما يخاف غيرهم ويحزن.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (37) 
الحلقة (44)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (132) 

إن أكل الربا سبب للخسارة في الدنيا والآخرة، ومؤذن بحرب الله عز وجل، وقد  مثل الله عز وجل آكل الربا بالذي يمسه الشيطان فيظل يتخبط بسبب هذا المس،  وهذا هو حال المرابي حين يقوم من قبره، وذلك أنه كان في الدنيا يزعم أن  الربا إنما هو نوع من أنواع البيوع المباحة، والتي يجوز للتاجر أن يتحصل  منها على ربح معلوم كسائر السلع، وللشر والفساد المترتب على تعاطي الربا  فإن الله عز وجل وعد صاحبه بالمحق في الدنيا والعذاب الشديد في الآخرة.                     

**قراءة في قوله تعالى: (ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من  يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الثلاثاء من يوم الإثنين المبارك-  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) اللهم حقق لنا هذا  المأمول يا رب العالمين.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث، وقبلها نذكر هداية  الآيات السابقة. 

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: جواز التصدق على الكافر المحتاج  بصدقة التطوع لا الزكاة، فإنها حق المؤمنين ]، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟من  قوله تعالى:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:272]، إذاً: يجوز أن نتصدق على اليهودي والمسيحي والمشرك  والبوذي إذا كان فقيراً ونحن أغنياء وهو يعيش بيننا، وهل يجوز أن نعطيهم من  الزكاة؟ لا، فهذا خاص بصدقة التطوع، أما الصدقة الواجبة كنذر نذرته  للفقراء والمساكين فللمؤمنين، والزكاة، وزكاة الفطر، وإنما الصدقة المطلقة،  ومن لامك أو عتب عليك وتعنتر، وقال: هذا يهودي فكيف تعطيه؟ فقل له: إن ربي  تعالى قال لنا:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي  مَنْ يَشَاءُ [البقرة:272].[ ثانياً: ثواب الصدقة عائد على المتصدق لا على  المتصدَّق عليه ]،  وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:272]، فلا تبال إذا أعطيت لغني أو فقير كافر أو مؤمن؛ لأنها عائدة  عليك أنت لا عليه هو، وفي هذا تشجيع على الصدقات المطلقة. [ ثالثاً: وجوب  الإخلاص في الصدقة، أي: يجب أن يراد بها وجه الله تعالى لا غيره ]؛ لقوله  تعالى:  وَمَا تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:272]،  إياك أن تنفق قليلاً أو كثيراً وأنت تريد فلاناً يراك أو يسمع بك، أو تريد  فلاناً يشكرك أو يثني عليك، أو لتروج سلعك وبضائعك كما يفعل الجاهلون، لا  يقبل الله صدقة إلا إذا أريد بها وجهه هو تملقاً إليه وتزلفاً، تقرباً إليه  وتحبباً، إذ لا إله إلا الله. [ رابعاً: تفاضل أجر الصدقة بحسب فضل وحاجة  المتصدَّق عليه ]، أجر الصدقة يتفاوت، فكونها على ولي من أولياء الله وعبد  من عباد الله الصالحين أفضل منها على صعلوك، هذا الواقع.فمؤمن رباني عفيف  لا يسأل، فتعطيه هذه الصدقة، فأجرها أعظم من أجرها على شخص آخر ليس من أهل  الفضل، وكذلك حاجة المتصدَّق عليه، هذا من ثلاثة أيام ما أكل شيئاً، وهذا  تغدى اليوم وقال: أعطني، فعلى الذي ما أكل من ثلاثة أيام أفضل، الصدقة  مقبولة والأجر عظيم، لكن تتفاوت الأجور بحسب الحاجة، وفقيران كافر ومؤمن  تصدقت عليهما، أيها أعظم أجراً؟ الصدقة على المؤمن أعظم، هذا يعبد الله  وهذا كافر به.[ خامساً: فضيلة التعفف ] وما هو التعفف؟ عفّ: كف، تعفف: طلب  ذلك؛ لأن الله قال:  لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا [البقرة:273] ولا  إلحاحاً ولا إحفاء، أحفى في الطلب: أكثر، ألحى: كرر، ألحف: يصبح كاللحاف  يدور بك، يأتيك من اليمين ويأتيك من الشمال، تلقاه أمامك، وتلتفت فإذا هو  وراءك، كاللحاف يدور بالإنسان:  لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا  [البقرة:273]، ولا إلحاحاً.[ سادساً: جواز التصدق بالليل والنهار وفي السر  والعلن؛ إذ الكل يثيب الله تعالى عليه ما دام قد أريد به وجهه لا وجه سواه  ].وقد علمتم زادكم الله علماً أن هذه فاز بها أبو بكر الصديق وعلي بن أبي  طالب ، تصدق بأربعمائة ريال في النهار، وتصدق بأربعمائة في الليل، وتصدق  بأربعمائة أمام الناس، وتصدق بأربعمائة خفية، ولستم أمام فقراء في حاجة إلى  أربعمائة من الواحد، بل ريال في النهار، ريال في الليل، ريال أمام الناس،  ريال في الخفاء فتفوز بهذا، ومن طلب وجد.ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار  سراً وعلانية، لا يمنعه النهار ولا الليل ولا حضور الناس ولا غيابهم،  المهم: أن يتطلب الموقف الصدقة، هذه خلاصة ثلاث آيات شربنا عسلها بالأمس  والحمد لله رب العالمين.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** وقفة مع أسباب نشأة البنوك الربوية في العالم الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *


                               والآن مع ثلاث آيات يا ليتهن ما نزلن! هذه الآيات أمامنا  تقول: الذي يراه الله أمام بنك يودع فيه ويستلف منه بالربا لأن يموت خير  له. ولما هبطنا من علياء السماء بالجهل الذي غمرنا، وصب علينا قروناً حيث  حول روح حياتنا إلى الموتى، فلم يحي الموتى ولم نحي نحن، صرفونا عن رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم نسمع في البيت من يقول: قال رسول الله، ولا في  السوق ولا في الشارع، وهبطنا فأصبحنا نسرق، يسرق بعضنا بعضاً، بل يغزو  بعضنا بعضاً، قبائل تغزو بعضها، والعداوات والحروب في العالم الإسلامي أسوأ  من الجاهلية قبل الإسلام.ومن ثم سلط الله علينا أعداءنا الكفار، فساسونا  وشردونا وحكمونا، وفعلوا فينا الأعاجيب، وتركونا أمواتاً غير أحياء، فأصبحت  أحوال كثير من المسلمين أيام الاستعمار أحسن منها اليوم، وهذا شأن الميت  والمريض.إذاً: في تلك الظروف كان المسلمون يتعاملون بالربا بدون بنوك، بل  في بيوتهم، ونعرف عنهم ونسمع، يتعاملون بالربا في بيوتهم، أو دكاكينهم، فمن  ثم انقطعت صلة المودة والتعاون بين المؤمنين، أصبحت كل قبيلة لا ترى إلا  نفسها، وكل مواطن لا يرى إلا نفسه، وكل ذي مال لا يرى إلا ماله، فلم يبقَ  شيء اسمه قرض حسن أبداً، ولا سلفة حسنة، ولا سلم يأتي صاحبه ويؤديه، فلما  وصلنا إلى هذا المستوى جاء الله بالبنوك! وقد تقولون: كيف جاء الله  بالبنوك؟ ستسألون هذا السؤال، وأنا على علم، قال تعالى:  وَجَزَاءُ  سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا  [الشورى:40]، السيئة تلد سيئة، والعقرب تلد  عقرباً أو تلد فأرة؟  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ  أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ  [الشورى:30]، لما انتشر بين المسلمين  السرقة والخيانة، والغش والخداع، والكذب والنفاق انتهت الأمانة ورفعت، ما  بقي من يسلف ولا من يقرض ولا من يقضي حاجة أخيه إلا نادراً، والنادر موجود،  بقية لا تزول في هذه الأمة، لكن إذا غلب جانب الباطل فهو الذي يسود،  وعندنا نص قطعي في هذا، فأم المؤمنين زينب رضي الله عنها لما رأت الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم منفعلاً وهو يقول: ( ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب، قالت:  أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟ قال: نعم، إذا كثر الخبث ).فالمجتمعات  الإسلامية ثلثاها هابط، والثلث الأخير فيه خير، لكن لا يشفع، لو كان النصف  صالحاً فالسفينة لا تغرق، ولو كان ثلث هابط وثلثان مرتفعان فالسفينة ماشية  إلى شاطئ السلامة، لكن إذا كان الثلثان في الأرض فهذا الثلث ما يحفظ ولا  يقي أبداً.إذاً: فعوضنا الله بالبنوك، فهششنا إليها، وفرحنا بها، وتنافسنا  فيها؛ حتى إن المؤمنين الموحدين الربانيين ينشئون بنوكاً في مدينة الرسول،  فلا إله إلا الله! مدينة ما فيها يهودي ولا نصراني، ولا بوذي ولا كافر،  أبناؤها ولدوا فيها وتربوا فيها، وصلوا في مسجد رسولهم، ويفتح بنكاً ونأتي  نحن مسرعين نساءً ورجالاً أيضاً، وندخر ونتقاضى تلك الفوائد سنوياً، وكأننا  ما عرفنا الله ولا رسوله!أبعد هذا تسألونني عن المسلمين في الشرق والغرب،  الوضع واحد؟ ما السبب؟ لأن الإخاء مات، التعاون فني، الحب والولاء انقرضا،  كل يعيش لنفسه، وجرب: فهيا نفتح باباً للقرض: لو تقرض مليوناً فلن يرجع  إليك ثلثاه قط، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله، لو تقرض إخوانك في القرية أو  المدينة مليوناً موزعاً على مائة شخص ففيما أظن أنه لن يرجع إليك ثلثه.  

** العودة إلى المساجد طريق السعادة وسعة الرزق                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ماذا نصنع؟ كيف نتحرك، ما الحيلة؟أرى الطريق واضحاً،  في أربع وعشرين ساعة ونحن أولياء الله، نؤمن ونحقق إيماننا، ونعيد بيان  الطريق؛ إذ والله! ما وجدت طريقاً إلا هو، وإلا فكيف أكرره، فمريض بالصداع  ما عنده إلا الإسبرين، فماذا تصنع؟ هل تستحي فتبدل الإسبرين؟الطريق للعالم  الإسلامي في القرى والمدن، إذا أرادوا أن يكملوا ويسعدوا: هو أن أهل القرية  يجتمعون بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم كل ليلة في بيت ربهم، إذا مالت الشمس  إلى الغروب ودقت الساعة السادسة أقبلوا يهرعون، يحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم في  شوق إلى بيت ربهم، فيصلون المغرب كما صليناها، ويجلس لهم مربٍ عالم بالكتاب  والسنة كجلوسنا هذا، وليلة آية من كتاب الله يتغنون بها حتى يحفظوها،  وتفسر لهم وتشرح، ويبين مراد الله منها، فيعلمون ويوطنون النفس على التطبيق  والعمل، وليلة أخرى حديثاً وسنة من سنن أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم  تبين معنى الآية الأولى وتزيد فيه، وتقوي معانيها، فيحفظون الحديث، يفهمون  مراد الرسول منه، يعزمون على العمل، ويوماً بعد يوم لا أقول: سنة، بل في  أربعين يوماً فقط ما يبقى بينهم من يفكر في الغش والخداع، ولا في السرقة  والتلصص والإجرام، وتمضي أيام العام والعامين وينتهي شيء اسمه سرقة، ظلم،  اعتداء غش، خداع، كبر، عجب سرف، ترف، تكالب على الشهوات، على الدنيا، كل  هذا يمسح حسب سنة الرب تعالى.ومن ثم يفيض المال، فماذا يصنعون به؟ أصبحوا  يكتفون بالأكلة وبالثوب الواحد، أصبحوا يكتفون بالقليل، نفوسهم تعلقت  بالله، ما أصبحت لها رغبة في الأرض الهابطة ولا في أهلها، فيتوافر المال،  ونصبح نبحث عمن يستقرض، والله! ليصبحن يبحثون عمن يقرضون؟لِم هذا المال أنا  في صندوقي يبقى هكذا، من يستقرض لأبنائنا فيغرس أو يزرع، أو يصنع أو يتجر  أو يربح، وذاك المؤمن الذي يأخذ تلك الأموال يرضى أن يقتل أن يصلب أن يحرق،  ولا يرضى أن يخون.هذا هو الطريق، وإلا فقولوا ما شئتم، وقولوا: والبنوك  والحكومات، فكل هذا -والله- ما يجدي نفعاً، بل كأننا نضحك على الله، نحن  مقبلون على الباطل والشر ونقول: يا ربّ لِم هذا؟والله لا طريق إلى خلاص هذه  الأمة إلا من هذا الطريق أن تعلم، فإذا علمت وعرفت ربها أحبته وآثرت ما  يحب وخافته، وتركت ما يكرهه؛ لأنها تخافه، ومن ثم فلا كذب، لا خيانة، لا  عجب، لا سرف، لا ترف، أمة كأسرة واحدة، وقد تقول: هل لهذا مثال يا شيخ؟  فأقول: نعم، لم تكتحل عين الوجود بأمة أطهر ولا أعدل ولا أرحم ولا أصفى ولا  أطهر من تلك الأمة في القرون الثلاثة: الصحابة، وأبناؤهم وأولاد أحفادهم: (  خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم )، لم فضلوا وكملوا؟ لأنهم ما  صرفوا عن الوحي الإلهي، ما عندهم إلا قال الله وقال رسوله، لا مذهبية ولا  عنصرية ولا قبلية، فلما عرف العدو مصدر كمالهم سلبهم القرآن والسنة وأنشأ  المذاهب والطرق والخرافات، ومزقهم، ولما ماتوا ركبوا على ظهورهم.                                                                      

** أنواع الربا                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن هيا مع الآيات الثلاث:يقول تعالى:  الَّذِينَ  يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] ما هو هذا الربا؟ هل يأكلونه كما  يأكلون اللحم والخبز؟ لا، اللفظ بالأكل يطلق ويراد به التعامل، يشتري به  سيارة، يشتري به ثوباً، ومنه ربا النسيئة وربا الفضل فالربا نوعان: ربا  النسيئة وربا الفضل، فهل تعجز أن أن تقول: النسيئة والفضل؟ وإذا غنيت فإنك  تغني بعشرين كلمة! وهذا جربناه، يصلي وراء الإمام خمسين سنة ما يحفظ  الفاتحة، خمسين سنة يصلي ما يحفظ  لِإِيلافِ قُرَيْشٍ   *  إِيلافِهِمْ   [قريش:1-2]، و تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ  [المسد:1]، ويسمع أغنية من  عاهرة فيأتي بنفس اللحن والصيغة، وإياكم أن تفهموا أن هذا الشيخ الذي  يودعكم في آخر أيامه يكذب في مسجد رسول الله، إياك أن تفهم هذا الفهم. هذه  أم الفضل أم عبد الله بن عباس قالت: ( صليت وراء رسول الله فقرأ في صلاة  المغرب بـ  وَالْمُرْسَلاتِ عُرْفًا  [المرسلات:1] فحفظتها )، ائتني بأذكى  الناس اليوم يسمع المرسلات ويعيدها ويحفظها وأعطيك مليار دولار! وكم من  شبيبتنا وشاباتنا يتغنون بأغاني العهر والباطل ويحفظونها بنفس الألحان، ولا  يحفظ سورة المرسلات ولا العاديات، ما السر؟ إن أم الفضل تعلق قلبها بربها  وبكلامه وأحبت أن يغمرها نوره فأصبحت كلها متهيئة فحفظت، والذي غمره حب  الزنا والفجور والباطل ما إن يسمع ذاك الصوت حتى يملأ قلبه ويفيض على لسانه  وحواسه. فربا النسيئة مثاله: أن يكون لي على فلان خمسون ألف ريال، أجلها  الموسم إما الحصاد وإما جذاذ التمر، فيأتي الموسم وما يستطيع الأداء،  فيقول: أخرني وزد برضا، هذا ربا النسيئة.                                                                     

** مقارنة بين ربا الجاهلية وربا البنوك                                                                                                   * *

                               قلت: وغضب الناس فقالوا: كيف يقول: ربا الجاهلية أفضل من  ربا البنوك؟! فأقول: والله! لربا الجاهلية أفضل من ربا البنوك، فربا  الجاهلية ما هو؟ أن تأتي إلى غني فتقول: أقرضني ألفاً أو ألفين إلى الموسم  أو إلى شهرين أو عام، فيقرضك، فإن جاء الموعد وأنت الصدوق وأنت صاحب  المروءة والشهامة وما وجدت المال فهل تهرب؟ تأتيه معتذراً وتقول: أخرني سنة  أخرى وزد علي برضاك. وأما ربا البنوك فمن أول ساعة تحسب الزيادة، فإن كنت  تريد عشرة آلاف قيل: سجل عليه أحد عشر ألفاً وأعطه العشرة عاجلاً، فأيهما  أفضل؟ ربا الجاهلية أفضل. وإذا تأخر مرة ثانية زادوا نسبة مئوية، هذا الربا  وضع بني عمنا اليهود الحذاق؛ لأنهم يعبدون الدينار، ولا تلوموهم، فهم  يريدون أن يسودوا العالم ويحكموا البشرية كلها، فكل ما يبذلون ويحتالون ما  هو بشيء كبير، يريدون أن يسودوا العالم بأسره لأنهم شعب الله المختار كما  يزعمون، يريدون مملكة سليمان الذي ملك الشرق والغرب، يريدون أن يعتزوا  ويسودوا؛ فهم -كما يقولون- أبناء الله وأحباؤه، فيبذلون كل ما يستطيعون  بذله فيضعون هذه الحيل، واسألوا المؤرخين من صنع البنوك بأنظمتها؟ اليهود،  وإن كانت جنسيته بريطانية، فهو يهودي، والله عز وجل ندد بهم في القرآن أنهم  يأكلون الربا؛ في سورة النساء في غير ما آية، والمقصود اليهود.                                                                      

** أمثلة للربا وذكر بعض ما لا يجري فيه الربا                                                                                                   * *


                               فربا النسيئة أن تعطي لأخيك عشرة أو خمسة وحين يتأخر عن  الأداء تزيد عليه، وربا الفضل هو أن تبيع ربوياً بآخر بزيادة، تبيع تمراً  بتمر فتعطيه عشرة قناطر فيقول: أعطني خمسة عشر مثلاً؛ لأنه تمر برني أو  عجوة وأنت تمرك دونه، فلا يجوز ذلك. تعطي هذا مائة ريال سعودي وتقول له:  أعطني مائة وعشرة، فما يجوز، وهكذا ربا الفضل في الذهب والفضة والطعام  والملح وسائر الربويات، الطعام هو التمر والشعير والبر، فهذه الأطعمة ما  يجوز التفاضل فيها، تبيع شعيراً صاعاً بصاع وقنطاراً بقنطار، لا بقنطار  وزيادة؟ وفي الريالات ألف ريال بألف ريال، لم ألف وزيادة؟ بأي حجة؟ وإذا  اختلفت الأجناس فقد قال: بيعوا كيف شئتم، تبيع قنطار تمر بعشرة من قمح حسب  حاجتك وظروف الناس، تبيع -مثلاً- قنطار ملح بقنطارين من قمح، بشرط أن يكون  في المجلس الواحد يداً بيد، هذا الشرط لا بد منه. فإذا اختلفت الأجناس  فبيعوا كيف شئتم في الزيادة والنقص، لكن لا بد أن يكون في مجلس واحد، هذا  ربا الفضل، ولا ربا سوى هذين النوعين: ربا النسيئة وربا الفضل فقط،  والحيوان ليس فيه ربا، تبيع بقرة باثنتين لأنهما أقل منها شحماً ولحماً  مثلاً. لكن الذهب والفضة والقمح والشعير والملح والتمر وما قيس عليها مثل  ما هو مدخر ومطعوم كالذرة مثلاً أو أي حبوب أخرى يجري فيها الربا.                                                                      

** حال أكلة الربا يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275]  ما لهم؟ قال:  لا يَقُومُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ  الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ  [البقرة:275] هل المراد أنهم لا يقومون الآن  من بيوتهم؟ أو من على مكاتبهم؟ وإن كان بعض أهل العلم فهم هذا، لكن المراد:  لا يقومون من قبورهم؛ لأن الساعة ستأتي وسوف ينفخ الله الأرواح في أبدان  خلقها وهيأها، تقوم البشرية ويقوم أصحاب الربا وبطونهم كالخيام، فانظر إلى  هذا المرابي صاحب هذا البنك، ثم إنه يقوم ويقع، يمشي خطوتين ويصرع إلى أن  ينتهي الموقف وهو في هذا البلاء.  لا يَقُومُونَ  [البقرة:275] أي: من  قبورهم  إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ  الْمَسِّ  [البقرة:275] يقال: فلان به مس جنون، أما تعرفون الصرع؟ وهذا  واضح للعرب بالذات، كانوا يشاهدونه، هذه محنة الصرع يصاب بها بسبب الجني  يمسه في تيارات دمه فيصرع، هذه حال آكلي الربا إذا لم يتوبوا وماتوا وهم  على ذلك.  الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] ما لهم يا رب؟  لا  يَقُومُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ  الْمَسِّ  [البقرة:275].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا)                                                                                                   * *

                               ما سبب أكلهم الربا يا رب؟ قال:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  قَالُوا إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] ما الفرق  بينهما؟ الآن يقولونها، يقولون: هو كالتجارة، تشري القنطار بعشرين ريالاً  وممكن أن يباع بأربعين! هذه الكلمة قالها أهل الجهل،  قَالُوا إِنَّمَا  الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] تشتري بعيراً بألف وتبيعه بألفين  بحسب الأسواق، وتشتري قنطار القمح بعشرة ريالات وتبيعه بعشرين حيث السوق  كذلك، قالوا: والربا مثل ذلك.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               فأبطل الله دعواهم وقال:  وَأَحَلَّ اللَّهُ الْبَيْعَ  وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] البيع أذن الله فيه وأحله، وأما الربا  فما زال محظوراً حراماً، لأن الربا يمنع التعاون والإخاء والمودة والرحمة  والصدق، كل هذه انتهت مع الربا، فلهذا حرمه الله عز وجل لأنه أذية مؤمن  وأكل ماله بدون حق وبدون عوض إلا بالتأخير فقط. ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ  جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانتَهَى  [البقرة:275] أيها المستمعون  والمستمعات! هل جاءتكم موعظة من ربكم؟ أمر ونهي إلهي، فمن تاب الليلة فكل  ما أخذه وأكله حلال، يأكل ويتصدق، لأنه تاب، فمن جاءه موعظة وفتوى  فَلَهُ  مَا سَلَفَ  [البقرة:275]، كله، ولا أقول: أرجعه للناس وابحث عنهم، بل  يكفيك التوبة.  وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  [البقرة:275] إلى من أمره؟ إلى  الله، إن شاء آخذ وإن شاء عفا، والظاهر أنه يعفو ويغفر، وإنما يبقى الباب  مفتوحاً لترتعد النفس وتضطرب، فما يطمئن ويضحك، يجب أن يتوب بالبكاء  والدموع والاستغفار وفعل الخيرات.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:275] البعداء   أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:275]، هل هذا كلام  الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؟ أو كلام الصوفية الخرافة؟ هذا كلام الله عز وجل،  فمن يعقب؟  وَمَنْ عَادَ [البقرة:275] ورجع بعد أن تاب  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:275]، فلهذا لن تجد  عبداً عرف الله تعالى وبكى واطرح بين يدي الله وترك الربا ثم يعود، لن  يعود، قلما يعود، ومن عاد فباب السجن مفتوح:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:275] . هل هذا الكلام ما يفهمه  المسلمون؟ لو قرءوه وتدارسوه أما يفهمونه؟ سيفهمون، لو فهموه فهل سيعملون  بالربا؟ والله! لا يفعلون، لكن الجهل والظلمة، فالماشي في الظلام يتخبط وما  يسلم أبداً من العثور والهلاك. فهيا نعود إلى دراسة كتاب الله؟ وقد تقول:  هذا موجود في الجامعات والمدارس يا شيخ! وأقول: لا، نريد أن نصدق ربنا في  إيماننا به وبلقائه ونعمر بيوته بنسائنا وأطفالنا كل ليلة وطول العمر،  والنصارى إذا دقت الساعة السادسة ذهبوا إلى المقاهي إلى المراقص إلى  المقاصف إلى دور اللهو إلى العهر، ونحن إلى أين نذهب؟ نذهب لبيوت الرب  لتلقي الكتاب والحكمة لتزكية نفوسنا وتهذيب أخلاقنا وسمو آدابنا، والعدو  يذهب إلى العهر والباطل والشر والفساد، أنى لهذا العدو أن يعلو فوقنا أو  ينال من كرامتنا؟ والله! ما كان، لا تفهموا أن هذه العودة أن نبقى هكذا  وهكذا، والله! لنسودن البشرية كلها وبلا شيء، وإنما بالعودة إلى بيوت الرب،  فتستقيم العقائد والآداب والأخلاق ونرتفع، وحينئذ إذا قلنا: الله أكبر  رددها العالم الإسلامي. لا شك أن هذا الدرس ممكن أن يصل إلى اليهود والقسس  فيحتفلوا ويهتموا، أما نحن فلا، يدخل الكلام من هنا ويخرج من هنا، فذلك غير  مهم؛ لأن لهم أملاً أن يعملوا أم لا؟ وهل نحن لا أمل لنا! آيسون؟ إنا لله  وإنا إليه راجعون.هيا نعيد هذه الآية العظيمة أطول الآيتين، يقول تعالى:   الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ  الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  قَالُوا إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللَّهُ الْبَيْعَ  وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانتَهَى  فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:275] .                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وفي الآية الثانية قال تعالى:  يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا   [البقرة:276] يسحقه ويمحوه، لا بركة فيه أبداً،  وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ   [البقرة:276]، الصدقات يربيها وينميها ويرفعها حتى تغدو كالجبال، هذا وعد  ممن؟ من الله تعالى القادر على أن يعطي،  يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا   [البقرة:276] لا يبارك فيه أبداً: أولاً: أي بركة في مال تدخل به النار؟  أية بركة هذه؟ مال لا يطيب نفسك ولا يزكي روحك ولا تشعر معه بقلة الحياة  فهذا مال مسحوق. والصدقة ينميها الله كما أخبر رسول الله عز وجل؛ إذا تصدق  المتصدق بصدقة وقعت في كف الرحمن عز وجل فيربيها له كما يربي أحدنا مهره  ابن فرسه،  وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ  [البقرة:276] والختام  وَاللَّهُ لا  يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ  [البقرة:276] كفار: جحود للنعم يجحد الله  وشرعه وقوانينه وما دعا إليه وما أمر به ويتنكر له. وأثيم: مغموس في الآثام  من إثم إلى آخر من زلة إلى زلة، خبث وتعفن ونتن، فالله ما يحبه وأنت تحبه؟  هل فيكم من يحب كل كفار أثيم؟ أعوذ بالله! يحبه من هو مثله في الخبث.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا  الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأخيراً: الطابع الأخير لكم أيها المؤمنون ويا أيتها المؤمنات:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:277] ، فالحمد لله، الحمد لله،  اللهم اجعلنا منهم، الحمد لله. أعيد هذا البيان؟  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:277] هؤلاء أولياء الله، ما هم أعداءه. وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                             


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (38) 
الحلقة (45)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (133) 

إن حرب الله عز وجل على الربا لا تقتصر على الكافرين وحدهم، وإنما يدخل في  ذلك أهل الإسلام، فالحرب على كل مرابٍ، وقد وجه الله عباده المؤمنين إلى  تقواه عز وجل وترك ما بقي لهم من أموال عند الآخرين ناتجة عن الربا،  ويكتفون برءوس أموالهم، فلا يأخذون شيئاً زائداً عليها، ولا يتركون شيئاً  منها لغيرهم، وحضهم تعالى على إنظار المعسر من المدينين، وأفضل من ذلك  التصدق عليه بهذا الدين، والله عز وجل يجزي المتصدقين.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذي آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل رجاء أن يتحقق لنا ذلكم الموعود الذي  أخبر عنه نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا  إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس ونحن ندرس سورة البقرة  مواصلين دراسة كتاب الله حتى ننتهي بإذن الله، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الأربع: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا  تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ  إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ  ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:278-281].                               

** أهلية المؤمنين لنداء الله تعالى لهم                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا  نداء الله عز وجل موجه إلينا بوصفنا مؤمنين، وكوننا مؤمنين هذا يؤهلنا لأن  ينادينا ربنا تعالى؛ لأن المؤمنين أحياء يسمعون ويعون ويقدرون على أن  يمتثلوا الأمر والنهي؛ وذلك لحياتهم بإيمانهم، أما الكافرون فلا ينادون  بمثل هذا النداء ليأمرهم أو ينهاهم؛ لأنهم أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون.  فهذه نعمة من نعم الله فالحمد لله عليها وعلى غيرها من نعمه التي لا  نحصيها؛ لأننا مؤمنون، أي: مصدقون به عز وجل وبربوبيته وألوهيته وأنه رب كل  شيء ومليكه، مؤمنون بكتابه الذي نتلو آيه ونتدارسها ونعلم مراده تعالى  منها رجاء أن نمتثل الأمر ونجتنب النهي لنكمل ونسعد، وآمنا برسوله وبكافة  رسله، آمنا بلقائه والوقوف بين يديه للاستنطاق والاستجواب ثم الجزاء إما  بالنعيم المقيم وإما بالعذاب الأليم. يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا  [البقرة:278] لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نفعل، انه نترك، أعلم نتعلم،  بشر نستبشر، حذر نحذر؛ لأننا عبيدك وأنت سيدنا فلا تنادينا إلا لصالحنا.                                                                     

** مقاصد النداءات القرآنية                                                                                                   * *

                               وبالتتبع والاستقراء لآي كتاب الله وجدنا في القرآن الكريم  تسعين نداء، ودرسناها بمنه وفضله هنا ثلاثة أشهر، كل يوم ندرس نداء،  فوجدناها تدور على تحقيق ما يلي: أولاً: على أمره لنا باعتقاد أو بفعل أو  بقول ما من شأنه إعدادنا للسعادة والكمال، أو لينهانا عما من شأنه أن  يخسرنا ويضيعنا ويكسبنا الشقاء والخسران، أو ينادينا ليبشرنا لتنشرح صدورنا  وتطمئن نفوسنا ونقبل في سرعة على الصالحات وتنافس في الخيرات، أو ينادينا  لينذرنا من الأخطار والعواقب السيئة والمدمرات والهلاك في الدنيا وفي  الآخرة، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا ما نحن في أمس الحاجة إلى علمه ومعرفته. هذه  النداءات الإلهية التسعون نداء، وقد يسر الله طبعها مرات ووزعت، والله أسأل  أن يحيي بها موات قلوب إخواننا. أيناديك ربك ولا تصغي ولا تسمع؟! إنه قد  يناديك أبوك أو ابنك أما تسمع له؟ فكيف يناديك خالقك مالكك سيدك، من بيده  حياتك وموتك وإليه مصيرك وأنت تعلم، لا يناديك للهو ولا للباطل ولا لإضاعة  الوقت ولا لإرهاقك وإشقائك، والله! لا ينادينا إلا ليكملنا ويسعدنا. إذاً:  هيا ندرس هذه الآيات، وهي مختومة بآخر آية نزلت من السماء، آخر آية نزلت من  الله عز وجل هذه الآية:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى  اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:281]، أول آية نزلت:  اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ   [العلق:1] وآخر آية نزلت من ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية هذه الآية:   وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:281] .                                                                      

** كيفية امتثال الأمر بتقوى الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *


                               يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:278]  نادانا ليأمرنا بتقواه إذ قال:  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:278]، كيف  نتقيك يا رب وبماذا نتقيك؟ هل بالأسوار والحصون، بالجيوش الجرارة،  بالسراديب تحت الأرض؟ بم نتقي الله ونحن بين يديه وفي قبضته؟ يقول لنا  العالمون: اتقوه فقط بالإيمان به وطاعته وطاعة رسوله وأنتم مؤمنون، لا يتقى  الله بشيء سوى هذا، لا تعصه، لا تخرج عن طاعته، فإن كنت كذلك فأنت آمن فلا  تخف؛ إذ لا يغضب ولا يسخط إلا على من عصاه وتمرد عليه وخرج عن طاعته وفسق  عن أمره وهو عبده مملوك له يغذوه ويسقيه ويكسوه، يحفظه من شياطين الجن لو  تركه لاختطفوه، ثم لا يسمع نداءه ولا يمتثل أمره ولا يجتنب نهيه، فما لهذا  المخلوق، ما لهذا الإنسان؟ إذاً: عرفنا بم نتقي ربنا، أي: بم نتقي عذابه  وبلاءه وسخطه وغضبه وناره وجحيمه، نتقيه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، لا تستمر على  المعصية ولا تداوم عليها، وإن زلت قدمك وسقطت فعد إليه طالباً العفو والصفح  وهو كريم حليم، يكفيك أن ترفع صوتك: غفرانك ربي وإليك المصير، أستغفر الله  .. أستغفر الله .. أستغفر الله، وأنت تبكي، فيعفو ويصفح ويتجاوز ويغفر؛  لأنه حليم عظيم.أما أن تستديم معصيته غير مبال بقدرته عليك ولا بنعمه التي  أغدقها عليك، فتكفرها وتجحدها وتواصل التمرد عليه، يقول: قف فتمشي، يقول:  نم فتستيقظ، يقول: كل فلا تأكل؛ فأين يذهب بك يا عبد الله؟ تريد أن تتمزق  وتتلاشى؟ وذلكم هو الخسران المبين:  قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ  خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15]، إن أحدهم يلقى في عالم لا يلتقي فيه  بأب ولا أم ولا أخ ولا صديق ولا قريب ولا بعيد لمليارات السنين، وأفظع من  هذا أن الرجل الكافر قد يوضع في صندوق من حديد ويغلق عليه ويرمى في ذلك  العالم فلا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتكلم ولا يبصر وهو في الجحيم مليارات  السنين؛ إذ الحياة هناك غير قابلة للفناء، الحياة الدنيا -بحسب سنة الله  فيها- قابلة للفناء، لا يبقى شيء إلا ويتلاشى ويتمزق، وها أنت تشاهد طفلك  يشب ويكبر ثم يموت، وأما الحياة الآخرة فالذي أوجد هذه أوجدها غير قابلة  للفناء، فأهل دار السلام لا يكبرون لا يهرمون لا يمرضون لا يشيخون لا  يموتون لا ينامون، غير قابلة لهذه الظواهر في الحياة الدنيا الزائلة  الفانية.                                                                      

** حاجة العباد إلى العلم بشرع الله لتحقيق التقوى                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: والسؤال المكرر لعله ينفع الله به: هل الذي لا يعرف  أوامر الله ونواهيه وأوامر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونواهيه يستطيع أن  يتقي الله؟ والله! ما يستطيع، إذاً: فمن الضروريات أن يعرف عبد الله وأمة  الله ما أمر الله ورسوله به من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال والصفات، وأن  يعرف أيضاً ما حرم الله وكرهه من المعتقدات والأقوال والأفعال والصفات  والذوات. وهنا وقفنا عند الباب، فهيا ندخل، وهو مغلق فلا بد من العلم، نحن  مأمورون بأن نتقي ربنا حتى لا نخسر حياتنا وحتى لا نلقى في عالم الشقاء أبد  الآبدين، قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:59] في أي  شيء نطيع؟ لا بد من معرفة ما نطيع الله ورسوله فيه، أي: معرفة الواجبات  ومعرفة المنهيات في هذين المجالين من الاعتقاد والقول والفعل والصفات. وإذا  ما وجدنا من يعلمنا فلنذهب نشرق ونغرب ونسأل عن الذي يعرف محاب الله  ومكارهه، فإن قالوا: إن رجلاً يقال له: فلان يوجد في جبال التبت من القارة  الهندية هذا الذي يعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره؛ فوالله! لو آمنا حق الإيمان  لمشينا حتى نجلس بين يديه ليعلمنا ما يحب ربنا لنأتيه وليعلمنا ما يكره  ربنا لنذره ونتركه، فلم لا يتعلم المؤمنون؟ سأشرح لكم: إن مظاهر الضعف  والعجز، بل مظاهر الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد كلها نتيجة الجهل بالله  وبمحابه ومكارهه، من عرف الله خافه:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]، ومن خاف الله عمل على ألا يخرج عن  طاعته ولا يفسق عن أمره؛ لأنه علم أن حياته ومصيره بيد ربه، فكيف يجرؤ على  أن يتمرد عليه ويخرج عن أمره؟ ونعيد القول: لم لا نتعلم في بيوت ربنا؟  اليهود والنصارى والمشركون والكافرون إذا انتهى العمل الدنيوي ودقت الساعة  السادسة مساءً أوقفوا العمل كما هو مشاهد في أوروبا وأمريكا واليابان  والصين، ونظفوا أنفسهم ولبسوا أحسن ملابسهم وذهبوا إلى دور الباطل من  المراقص والمقاصف والسينما والملاهي والأباطيل ينفسون عن أنفسهم يروحون  عنها من آثار البلاء النفسي؛ لأنهم كالبهائم لا هم لهم إلا الأكل والشرب  واللباس والنكاح واللهو والباطل، آيسون من رحمة الله جاهلون بالله والدار  الآخرة، يذهبون للترويح على أنفسهم، ومصيرهم معلوم هو جهنم خالدين فيها  أبداً. ولتعرف صورة توضيحية لجهنم اخرج في الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً وارفع  رأسك وانظر إلى الشمس، هذه الشمس أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة،  وكلها لهب وسعير، ولا شجر فيها ولا حطب، نار ملتهبة، لو اجتمعت البشرية  كلها خمسين مرة ما سدت زاوية من زوايا الشمس، وتسألني عن النار؟ فإذا كشطت  هذه السماوات وأبعدت فالعالم الآخر الذي لا نهاية له. وإن ارتبت فأغمض  عينيك وضع رأسك بين ركبتيك وفكر وتصور نفسك وأنت هابط إلى الأسفل، فإلى أين  ستنتهي؟ إذاً: قولوا آمنا بالله .. آمنا بالله .. آمنا بالله. فنحن  الربانيون أولياء الله أهل الطريق والصراط المستقيم، إذا مالت الشمس إلى  الغروب ودقت الساعة السادسة لم لا نتوضأ في بيوتنا ونلبس أحسن ثيابنا ونأتي  بنسائنا وأطفالنا إلى بيوت ربنا، فنجلس الساعة والساعتين نتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة، نزكي أنفسنا بهذه الأنوار الإلهية، سنعود شباعا إلى بيوتنا لا  رغبة لنا في وافر الطعام والشراب، ولا هم لنا إلا أن يرضى ربنا عنا، لم ما  عملنا هذا؟ أهل القرية في الجبل في السهل في الوادي حيثما كانوا أليسوا  مؤمنين؟ ويزعمون أنهم المسلمون! فلم يعيشون على الجهل فيستبيحون الغش  والخداع والغيبة والنميمة والشح والبخل والسب والشتم في أمراض لا يرضاها  الله لأوليائه؟ لأنهم ما عرفوا -والله- وما علموا، ما طلبوا العلم حتى  يعلموا، ما صدقوا حتى يصدقوا، هذه حال أمتنا، وقد شاهدنا ما فعل الله بنا  في الشرق والغرب، وما زلنا في سكرتنا ما أفقنا، ما زالت السكرة هي هي،  والجهل مطبق وآثار الجهل مشاهدة، كل ظلم كل خبث كل شر كل فساد مرده إلى  الجهلبالله وبمحابه ومساخطه، فكيف نتقيك يا ربنا ونحن لا نعرف الكلمة التي  إذا قلناها ترضى بها، أو تسخط ولا ترضى؟ فلا بد أن نتعلم، وما نحتاج  للمدارس والأقلام والأوراق، هذا العلم الضروري فقط نتلقاه من فم المربي من  وجهه إلى وجوهنا ونعزم على العمل في ساعته، فلا نزال نتلقى الحكمة يوماً  بعد يوم حتى ما يبقى في قريتنا رجل ولا امرأة لا يعرف الله ولا ما يحب ولا  ما يكره.   

** أمر المؤمنين بترك الربا بعد بيان حكمه وحال آكليه                                                                                                   * *

                               ونعود إلى الآية:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:278] هذا أولاً، وقد  بين لنا قبل إذ قال متوعداً:  الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لا  يَقُومُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ  الْمَسِّ  [البقرة:275] يقومون من قبورهم ساعة الانتشار والخروج من الأرض  حالهم كالمصاب بالصرع كلما وقف وقع، كلما أفاق هلك؛ لأنهم قالوا:  إِنَّمَا  الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:275] وهم المتمسكون بالباطل أيام نزول  الآيات، فقال الله تعالى:  وَأَحَلَّ اللَّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ  الرِّبَا فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانتَهَى فَلَهُ مَا  سَلَفَ  [البقرة:275] وإن ملك مليارات، وأمره إلى الله، ومن عاد بعد التوبة   فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  يَمْحَقُ  اللَّهُ الرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ  كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [البقرة:275-277]. بعد هذه البيانات الإلهية نادانا مرة أخرى، فماذا قال؟  يا من علمتم وآمنتم!  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَذَرُوا  [البقرة:278] اتركوا  مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:278]،  من بقي له شيء فليتركه  إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:278] أما غير  المؤمن فليس هذا من شأنه، ما يقدر، فإن كنتم حقاً مؤمنين فاتركوا ما بقي من  الربا عندكم وتخلوا عنه.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          إذاً:  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:279] فتكبرتم وترفعتم  وأبيتم أن تذعنوا لنا وتسلموا وجوهكم وقلوبكم،  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ  [البقرة:279] اعلموا أن الحرب دارت بيننا وبينكم،  والذي يحارب هل الله ينتصر؟ أمعقول هذا الكلام؟اعلموا أن الحرب قد دارت  رحاها بين الرب تبارك وتعالى وبين العصاة المرابين من عباده،  فَأْذَنُوا  بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  [البقرة:279] وكلمة (ورسوله) تعني  الرسول ومن ينوب منابه من الأئمة والحكام، إذا رأوا من يستحل الربا  يستتيبونه ثلاثة أيام، فإن لم يتب قتلوه نيابة عن رسول الله، من عرفوا أنه  يتعاطى الربا يستتيبونه بالضرب حتى يتوب، أما إذا استحله فقد ارتد وكفر،  مستحل الربا كافر، والذي يقول: إنه حرام ويفعله فهو عاص فاسق يستتاب ويرد،  أما الذي ينكر شرع الله فهو مرتد.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تبتم فلكم رءوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ  أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:279]. مثال ذلك:  أنا رابيت خمسين رجلاً في قريتنا، لي على كل واحد عشرون ألفاً، منها خمسة  عشر حق مالي هي رأس مالي وخمسة آلاف ربا، فماذا نصنع؟ قال لي ربي عز وجل:  خذ رأس مالك واترك الباقي، فتقول: يا جماعة! ردوا علي خمسة عشر فقط،  والخمسة الآلاف التي كانت فوائد ربوية لا آخذها، تركتها لله، بذلك أمرني  ربي،  وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا  تُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:279] لا تظلمون بأن تزيدوا ريالاً واحداً لا حق لكم  فيه، ولا ينقص من رأس مالكم ريال واحد أيضاً، تسترده كما هو، لا تظلمون من  داينتموهم بالربا ولا يظلمونكم هم فيأخذون من رأس مالكم ريالاً واحد.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى  مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:280].وإن فرضنا أنه كان ذو عسرة استدان منك وفي ذمته عشرون ألفاً،  ثم ما استطاع أن يسدد شيئاً، لا يملك ديناراً ولا درهماً، فماذا نصنع مع  هذا الرجل وقد تبنا؟ قال الملك الحق جل جلاله:  فَنَظِرَةٌ  [البقرة:280]،  من أنظره ينظره: إذا أمهله، فمتى يسر الله عليه أعطاه، فنظرة إلى متى؟   إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ  [البقرة:280]. والميسرة: اسم من اليسر، أي: حتى ييسر  الله عليه بعد عام أو عامين أو بعدما يحصد، فإذا يسر الله عليه أعاد لك رأس  مالك فقط ولا تأخذ درهماً واحداً زائداً على رأس مالك. ثم جاء الكرم  الإلهي  وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:280]، وأن تتصدقوا بذلك  المال الذي عند معسر ذي عائلة وما يستطيع أن يجمع هذا المال، فقلت له:  تركته لله، فبات منشرح الصدر يعبد الله ويشكره ويدعو لك بالخير وزوجته  وأولاده فيحصل لك خير عظيم،  وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   [البقرة:280] . فهذه التوجيهات توجيهات ممن؟ من الله، فكيف يكفرون بالله؟  من أين يأتي هذا الكلام وهذه العلوم والمعارف، ثم يقولون: لا إله والحياة  مادة! ألا لعنة الله عليهم. ولقد استجاب الله لنا فتحطمت الشيوعية البلشفية  الحمراء وانتهت، لا عودة ولا رجعة، ومع هذا ما زال الهالكون بين المسلمين  يسبحون بحمدها ويقدسون، أين الشيوعية؟ حفنة من الشيشان دمروا روسيا هذه  الأيام، أذاقوها المر، فصفقت الدنيا. يقولون: لا إله؟! مجانين، أنت من  أوجدك؟ كيف تقول: لا إله؟ أمجنون أنت؟ الذي يقف بيننا نقول له: أنت مخلوق،  فإن قال: لا، أنا غير مخلوق، قلنا: أخرجوه، فهذا مجنون! وإن قال: أنا  مخلوق؛ قلنا: من خلقك؟ هل جبال الألب أو البحر الأسود تتفنن في وجودك هكذا  وفي سمعك وبصرك وعقلك ولسانك ومنطقك؟هذا الخالق لا بد أن يكون ذا علم وقدرة  لا يعجزها شيء، فقل: آمنت بالله خير لك.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


          وأخيراً جاء الطبع والختم:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا  [البقرة:281]  عظيماً  يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ  [البقرة:281] يقال: فلان  مات، رجع إلى ربه، أول خطوة هي القبر، وتتم محنة فيه من أعجب المحن وفتنة  لا تقابل بفتنة أبداً، ثم يلي المشكلة إما نزول إلى أسفل سافلين وإما علو  إلى عليين، وتبقى النفس مرهونة فقط إلى أن تنتهي هذه الدورة، وهي أوشكت على  نهايتها، شاخت الدنيا وشابت، وحينئذ يقع الزلزال العام وتتحلل الكائنات  كلها وتعود سديماً وبخاراً كما كانت، ثم يعيد الله عز وجل الحياة لتخلد  وتبقى، امتحن الكون وأهله فترة من الزمان ثم استقر في ملكوته، أهل الجنة في  جواره يكشف الحجاب عن وجهه الكريم ويسلم عليهم فيسعدون سعادة لا يعرفون  الشقاء بعدها أبداً:  إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ  فَاكِهُونَ   *  هُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ فِي ظِلالٍ عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ  مُتَّكِئُونَ   *  لَهُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَلَهُمْ مَا يَدَّعُونَ   *   سَلامٌ قَوْلًا مِنْ رَبٍّ رَحِيمٍ  [يس:55-58]. ‏                                

** وقفة مع نعيم أهل الجنة                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا نعيد هذا البيان من سورة يس الذي تقرءونه على الموتى  وتحرمون الأحياء منه، مضت أربعمائة سنة أو ستمائة سنة والمسلمون لا يقرءون  القرآن إلا على الموتى، هل الميت ينهض ويقوم ليغتسل من جنابة ويصلي ويعترف  بحقوق الناس ويردها؟ أما الأحياء فلا يقرءون عليهم القرآن أبداً، يقرءونه  على الموتى.  إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ   [يس:55] ما هذا الشغل؟ هل يبنون يحرثون يخيطون الثياب يطبخون الطعام؟ ما  هذا الشغل؟ قال العلماء: إنه افتضاض الأبكار، الله أكبر، بشراكم أيها  الفحول! إنه افتضاض الأبكار، والبكر هي التي ما تزوجت.  إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ  الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ   *  هُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ فِي  ظِلالٍ عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ مُتَّكِئُونَ   *  لَهُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ  وَلَهُمْ مَا يَدَّعُونَ   *  سَلامٌ قَوْلًا مِنْ رَبٍّ رَحِيمٍ   [يس:55-58] قول لا بالكتابة أو بواسطة الملك، مباشرة يكشف الحجاب عن وجهه  الكريم ويسلم عليهم فتغمرهم فرحة وسعادة لم يعرفوا لها معنى أبداً قبل ذلك.                                                                      

** استحقاق الجنة بزكاة الأنفس وطهارة الأرواح                                                                                                   * *

                               فمن هؤلاء؟ هل هم البيض؟ هل هم بنو هاشم؟ من هؤلاء؟ أصحاب  النفوس الزكية والأرواح الطيبة الطاهرة، والله العظيم! لهؤلاء هم أهل هذا  النعيم؛ لأن الله عز وجل أصدر حكمه وأعلمنا أنه إذا أصدر حكماً لا يعقب على  حكمه ولا استثناء ولا مراجعة أبداً؛ لعظيم علمه وحكمته وإرادته. اسمع هذا  الحكم الصادر عليك وأنت غافل، يقول تعالى بعد أيمان مغلظة:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا  بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8] كم قسماً هنا؟ أحد  عشر قسماً من أجل هذا الحكم الصادر على البشرية العمياء التائهة في متاهات  الحياة:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10] فمن يعقب على الله؟ قد أفلح من زكى نفسه وقد خاب من دسى نفسه.  أفلح بماذا؟ هل في تجارته؟ في مصنعه الجديد؟ الفلاح حقيقته أن تبعد عن  عالم الشقاء وتدخل دار السلام والنعيم المقيم أبداً، وبينه تعالى بنفسه ما  تركه للناس؛ إذ قال -وقوله الحق- من سورة آل عمران:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ  ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ  فَازَ  [آل عمران:185].                                                                     

** مواد زكاة النفس وتطهير الروح                                                                                                   * *

                               قد تقول: يا شيخ! ما هي المواد التي نزكي بها أنفسنا يرحمك  الله؟ هل الصابون (تايت)، أم العطور (الكلونيا)؟ هل هذه تزكي النفس؟ هل  الأغاني وأصوات العواهر والماجنين تزكي النفس؟ بم نزكي أنفسنا؟ دلونا  يرحمكم الله، ما هي المواد التي تزكي النفس؟ الجواب: النفس تزكى بما وضع  لها من أقوال وأعمال واعتقادات، هذا الذي قلنا: إنه به يتقى الله، كلمة لا  إله إلا الله هذه أكثر من طن من الصابون لتغسل بها جسمك، إذا قلتها مؤمناً  موقناً تحولها إلى كتلة من النور، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله  والله أكبر، تحولها إلى أطيب من الطيب وأطهر من الطهر، كما أن كلمة الكفر  تحيلها إلى مزبلة منتنة لا تطاق روائحها. فالعليم الحكيم شرع من العبادات  بالأقوال والأفعال ما شرع لتزكية النفس وتطهيرها، وما حرمه من ذلك فلأنه  يدسي النفس ويخبثها ويعفنها، فبفعل الإيمان والعمل الصالح تزكو النفس  البشرية، وعلى الشرك والفسق والفجور تدسى وتخبث النفس البشرية. هذه هي  الحقيقة، فهل عرفها المسلمون؟ ما عرفوها، ما يسمعون بهذا الكلام أبداً، لو  سمعوا هذا لما كان يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، ولما كان يزني بعضهم بنساء بعض، ولما  كان يسرق بعضهم أموال البعض، ولما تكبر بعضهم على بعض، وقل ما شئت؛ فكل  الأمراض والأسقام والعلل هي ثمرة الجهل بالله وبمحابه ومساخطه، وكلمة واحدة  تبين لك الطريق:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ   [فاطر:28]. في قريتك ذات الألف ساكن اعلم وفتش فستجد أن أعلمهم بالله  أتقاهم له، أقلهم جريمة وكذباً وسرقة، فهيا نتعلم. فإن قيل: ما نستطيع،  قلت: أما نستطيع أن نجمع نساءنا وأطفالنا في بيت ربنا؟ في الحي الذي نسكن  فيه أو في القرية؟ ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة؟ لم ما نستطيع؟نعم في أوقات معينة  عند إثارة الفتن الحكومات توقف هذا التيار، لكن سينتهي، وكان غير موجود  قروناً وأبينا أن نتعلم.فهيا نتلو الآية مرة أخيرة نسمع هذا البيان الإلهي:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ  مِنَ الرِّبَا  [البقرة:278] إن بقي عندكم، والحمد لله فليس عندنا، ما  انغمسنا فيه ولا هو عندنا، لكن إن كان واحد منا فربنا تعالى يقول:   وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:278-279] وأصررتم وتكبرتم  فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ  لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ  فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:279-280].وأخيراً:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا  تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:281]. فالطريق يا أبناء الإسلام للنجاة أن  نعود إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله، نغتنم أوقات الفراغ، لا نوقف مصنعاً  ولا مزرعة ولا متجراً، فقط من المغرب إلى العشاء في صدق نتعلم الكتاب  والحكمة على هذا المنظر الذي تنظرون إليه. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (39) 
الحلقة (46)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (134) 


حرم الله عز وجل الربا وأحل لعباده عوضاً عن ذلك البيع، ومن أنواع البيع  التي أحلها بيع السّلم، وقد بين عز وجل لعباده أنه يلزمهم عند التبايع بهذا  النوع وغيره كتابة تفاصيل العقد، مع بيان وقت تسليم قيمة المبيع ومقداره،  وما يلزم كاتب هذا العقد من العدل وعدم الحيف، وعدم تقديم مصلحة طرف من  الأطراف على الآخر، ومع كتابة عقد الاتفاق يلزم أيضاً وجود شاهدين عدلين  يشهدان على ما فيه، وهذا التوجيه يلزم كل كبير وصغير، ويلزم الجميع تطبيقه  والعمل بتعاليمه، وهو أمر الله عز وجل لعباده المتقين.                     

**تفسير آية الدين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ). اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك. وها نحن قد انتهى بنا  الدرس من سورة البقرة إلى أطول آية في كتاب الله، أطول آية في كتاب الله  هي آية الدين، أو آية كتابة السَّلَم، فهيا نتلوها أولاً تبركاً بها  وتقرباً إلى منزلها، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى منها. أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُبْ  بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا  عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ  وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإِنْ كَانَ  الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ  أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا  شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ  وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ  إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ  إِذَا مَا دُعُوا وَلا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ  كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ  لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً  حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا  تَكْتُبُوهَا وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلا  شَهِيدٌ وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:282].لو يجتمع البشر كلهم من ذوي العقول والأفكار وخريجي علم  الاجتماع والسياسة فوالله! ما استطاعوا أن يأتوا بمثل هذه الآية، ولا  تمكنوا حتى من مشابهتها، هذه الآية نزلت على رجل أمي لا يعرف الألف ولا  الباء، لا يكتب ولا يقرأ، ما جلس بين يدي مرب قط، كيف يأتي بهذه العلوم  والمعارف؟ والله لن يكون إلا رسول الله.                               

** ظهور فضيلة الإيمان بنداء المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                                قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:282] هذا نداء، فمن المنادي؟ الله جل جلاله، ومن المنادون؟ نحن  المؤمنين، فالحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله أن رب السماوات والأرض رب  العالمين ينادينا، الحمد لله، أما تفرحون بهذا؟ هل يدخل في هذا النداء  مجوسي كافر أو يهودي أو صليبي مشرك؟ لا والله، ما هم بأهل لأن يناديهم  الرحمن عز وجل. هذه هي فضيلة الإيمان، ولعلكم ما نسيتم أن الإيمان بمثابة  الروح للحياة، فالمؤمن حي والكافر ميت، والبرهنة القاطعة أننا لا نكلف  يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولا مجوسياً تحت رايتنا بأن يصوم رمضان أبداً، ولا  نكلفه بصلاة ولا زكاة،لم؟ لأنه ميت، وهل الميت يكلف؟ هل يفعل إذا كلم؟ لا.  فإذا نفخنا فيه الروح بإذن الله وقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن  محمداً رسول الله؛ صار حياً، فقل له: اغتسل وتقدم إلى بيت الرب لتناجيه  وتعبده؛ فإنه سيفعل، أما وهو ميت فهل نكلف الموتى؟                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه)                                                                                                   * *

                                نادانا ربنا تعالى ليقول لنا:  إِذَا تَدَايَنتُمْ  بِدَيْنٍ  [البقرة:282] أي داين بعضكم بعضاً، وكلمة (بدين) لطيفة هنا،  تداينتم من المداينة، حتى المضاربة. قال تعالى:  إِذَا تَدَايَنتُمْ  بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  [البقرة:282] يقول الحبر عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما: هذه الآية نزلت في بيع السلم. وهو كذلك إلا أن العبرة  بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب؛ لأن هذا كتاب للبشرية إلى يوم القيامة، ما هو  كتاب حادثة وانتهت. وما هو بيع السلم أو السلف؟ كان أهل المدينة النبوية  التي كانت تسمى في الجاهلية بيثرب ذات السبخة والنخيل، كانوا يسلفون  ويسلمون، مثلاً: أنا عندي بستان في قباء واحتجت إلى نقد من دراهم أو  دنانير، فآتي إليك وأقول لك: أبيعك خمسين قنطاراً من العجوة أو البرني أو  الصفاوي؛ إذ لا بد من تحديد العين، فتدفع لي القيمة على أساس أن القنطار  بمائة دينار، وإذا جاء وقت الجذاذ أقدم لك الخمسين قنطار كما اتفقنا، هذه  المعاملة فيها نوع من الغرر، قد يموت البائع أو المشتري ويحصل التباس، قد  لا توجد هذه السلعة، قد يفسد الثمر وهو على رءوس النخل، ولكن لرحمة الله عز  وجل بالمؤمنين وببركة نبيهم الجليل بينهم أذن الله لهم في هذا؛ لعلم الله  تعالى بضعفهم وحاجتهم، فأذن لهم في بيع السلم. فالحصاد ما زال بعد ستة أشهر  وتقول: أي فلان! أبيعك خمسين قنطاراً من البر أو القمح أقدمها لك بعد ستة  أشهر في منزلك أو في دكانك، يقول: بكم؟ فيتفقان في السعر قطعاً، إذا كان  السعر يساوي الآن عشرين فسوف يرفعه، فقد يطرأ عليه طارئ فيصبح أغلى من هذا،  فيحتاط لنفسه ويقول: بعناك بخمسة وعشرين مثلاً. ويأخذ النقود فيشتري بها  أبقاراً أو يسافر بها أو يبني أو ينفق على أهله حتى يأتي وقت الحصاد فيأتيه  بذلك البر الذي اشتراه منه، هذا هو بيع السلم، فيه رخصة من الله رحمة  بالمؤمنين، وإلا فالبيع يكون بأن تكون السلعة أمامك فتعطي ثمنها وتأخذ  البضاعة، لا حتى تأتيك يوم كذا، لكن من رحمة الله بالمؤمنين وببركة نبيهم  بينهم رحم الله ضعفهم وأذن لهم بهذا السلم.                                                                      


** وجوب تسمية الآجال وبيان حكمة مشروعية كتابة الدين                                                                                                   * *

                                فاسمع الآن:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  [البقرة:282]، لا بد من  تحديد الوقت، لا تقل: في الصيف. أي صيف هذا؟! لا بد أن تذكر الوقت المسمى  بالشهر المعين، إذاً:  إِلَى أَجَلٍ  [البقرة:282]، الأجل هو الوقت، فنحن  لنا آجال أم لا؟ لنا أوقات.  فَاكْتُبُوهُ  [البقرة:282] هذا فرض:  إِذَا  تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ  [البقرة:282]  وجوباً.قال إمام المفسرين: الأمر هنا للوجوب، لم؟ حتى لا يتنازع المؤمنون،  حتى لا يكون هذا البيع سبباً لبغضائهم ولعداوتهم ولكره بعضهم بعضاً وهم أمة  واحدة كرجل واحد يحملون راية لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، فكل ما من  شأنه أن يفرقهم وأن يشتتهم وأن يوجد البغضاء بينهم حرام لا يجوز. وهذه  كررناها، فهل من واع؟ تستطيع أن تعرف المعاملات التجارية بهذه النظرية، كل  ما من شأنه أن يسبب خلافاً أو عداوة أو بغضاء بين المؤمنين فهو حرام، لأنهم  كجسم واحد يحملون راية واحدة ينشرون الإسلام والهدى في العالم، فلا يحل  -إذاً- اختلافهم ولا قتالهم ولا كل عمل من شأنه أو يوجد عداوة أو بغضاء  بينهم. وكيف حال العالم الإسلامي اليوم؟ هل هم متحابون متوادون متفقون  متعانقون؟ لا والله، إذاً: هبطت راية لا إله إلا الله ومزقوها، ما سبب هذا؟  العدو نشر بينهم الفرقة والخلاف، فجعل مذهبهم مذاهب، وأخيراً الاستعمار  قسمهم تقسيماً، والآن صاروا ثلاثاً وأربعين دولة. ولم يصح المسلمون، ما  بلغنا إلا هذه الصحوة، وأية صحوة هذه؟ ما رأينا لها آثاراً، أية إفاقة هذه؟  لنترك هذا لله ولنواصل دراسة كتاب الله؛ لنخرج من هذه الآية بنور ينفعنا.                                                                       

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  فَاكْتُبُوهُ  [البقرة:282] فعرفنا وجوب  الكتابة، ثم قال تعالى:  وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ   [البقرة:282] يكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل، لا يميل ولا يحيف ولا ينظر إلى وجه  هذا وعيني هذا فيزيد أو ينقص أو يقدم أو يؤخر، بل بالعدل. فإذا كنت تكتب في  دين بين اثنين فلا تلفت إلى قرابة ولا صداقة، أقم العدل كما أمرك الله،  والعدل ضد الحيف والانحراف والسقوط، هو الاعتدال.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ  اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282] ولا يرفض كاتب أن يكتب، ولا يمتنع كاتب أن يكتب، إذا  ما وجدناك إلا أنت يا عبد الله فيجب أن تكتب، ولا تقل: أنا مشغول. ما دام  قد احتاج إليك المؤمنون لكتابة عقد بينهم فينبغي أن تكتب، وإياك أن  ترفض.فـ(لا يأب) معناه: لا يرفض،  وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا  عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282] تكتب كما علمك الله، وهذه لطيفة، فأنت ما  كنت تعرف الكتابة، ولا تعرف الباء ولا الألف، فمن علمك؟ الله. هل كائن غير  الله يعلم؟ علمك الله، إذاً: رد إليه ما أعطاك، يأتي عباده المؤمنون  يطلبونك فاذكر نعمة الله عليك واستح من الله واكتب بينهم. وفيها معنى: ألا  يحيف ولا يجور ولا يقدم ولا يؤخر، بل بالعدل في الكتابة، وفيها معنى: أن  يذكر هبة الله عليه.وهذا ينبغي أن نلاحظه في كل شئون حياتنا، أنت كنت تمشي  على رجليك من بيتك إلى المسجد، ورزقك الله دابة تمشي بالنار أو بالماء،  فإذا رآك مؤمن فقال: أركبني فأركبه، اذكر نعمة الله عليك، بهذا تنتظم  حياتنا كلها، النعم التي أنعم الله بها علينا يجب ألا ننساها، وهذه الجملة  من هذه الآية عجب، كما علمه الله يكتب، كما أعطاك الله فأعط، كما أقدرك  الله أقدر، ولكن أهل الغفلة ما يعرفون هذا، أما الذاكرون فيشعرون بهذه، لأن  أحاسيسهم فوق العادة مرهفة؛ لأنهم دائماً مع الله بقلوبهم وأبدانهم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئاً)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ  اللَّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ  [البقرة:282] ثم قال تعالى:  وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي  عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ  [البقرة:282]. أنا الكاتب والقلم بيدي والقرطاس بين  يدي، وأنتما اثنان تبايعتما، فمن يملي علي؟ الذي اشترى أو الذي باع؟ الذي  اشترى هو الذي يملي؛ حتى يعترف بأنه اشترى خمسة قناطير أو سبعين قنطاراً،  بخلاف البائع، فإذا قلنا له: أمل أنت فقد يقول: بعناه مائة قنطار، اكتب  مائة وخمسين!  وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ  [البقرة:282] هو  الذي يملل ويمل، وبالفك: يملل، أمل وأملى بمعنى واحد. وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي  عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ  [البقرة:282] وليخف الله  حتى لا يزيد ولا ينقص ولا يقدم ولا يؤخر، أو يغش في صفة من صفات هذه الدين.  وَلا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:282] معنى يبخس: ينقص، بخسه أو  نقصه، فلا ينقص من ذلك الحق أدنى شيء، يكتبه كاملاً وافياً غير منقوص.   وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:282]  هذا الذي يملي، والكاتب كذلك.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيهاً أو ضعيفاً أو لا يستطيع أن يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال:  فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا  أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ  [البقرة:282] فكيف  نفعل؟ الذي عليه الحق سفيه ما يحسن التصرف في المال، فهذا لا يملي، أو كان  ضعيفاً أبكم ما ينطق، أو مريضاً ملازماً للفراش، أو لا يستطيع ولا يقدر أن  يمل، فمن يملي؟ قال تعالى:  فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ   [البقرة:282] الذي يتولى أمره من عم أو أب أو قريب أو بعيد هو الذي يملي.   فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ  [البقرة:282] وكلمة العدل عليها قام  أمر السماء والأرض، العدل عليه قام أمر السماء والأرض، والله! لو تنحرف  الشمس في فلكها أدنى شبر لخرب العالم، قائمة بالعدل، كل الكواكب في أفلاكها  لو تنحرف يخرب العالم، أمر السماء والأرض قام بالعدل، فإذا انعدم العدل  هبطت الأمة، فلهذا يعدل الرجل بين نسائه، يعدل بين أولاده، يعدل في حكمه،  يعدل في قوله، إذا قال لا يحيف بكلمة ولا يجور بها:  وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ  فَاعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى  [الأنعام:152]. وما أصبح العالم  الإسلامي اليوم يشعر بشيء اسمه العدل، إلا من رحم الله عز وجل، العدل حتى  في المشي، فإذا مشيت فامش في عدل ولا تتمايل.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ  رِجَالِكُمْ  [البقرة:282] الكتابة ضرورية، والإشهاد عليها ضروري أيضاً،  الكتابة وحدها ما تكفي، ففي الإمكان أن تنكر، لكن إذا كان عليها شاهدان  شهداها، ووضعا ختمهما عليها فما يستطيع أحد أن ينكر، لا بد من الشاهدين على  الكتابة، وليس شرطاً أن يكون هذا الصك بمليون ريال، بل ولو كان ألف ريال،  ولو كان مائة ريال، صغيراً أو كبيراً كما سيأتي.قال تعالى: وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا  شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ  [البقرة:282] أي: اطلبوا شهيدين، فالهمزة  والسين والتاء أحرف استفعال بمعنى الطلب، ابحث عمن يشهد من إخوانك.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ  [البقرة:282] ما وجدنا  من الشهود رجلين، وجدنا رجلاً واحداً، والرجال سافروا أو في غزو، ونحن  اضطررنا لأن نكتب هذه الصك وهذا السند، قال تعالى:  فَرَجُلٌ  وَامْرَأَتَانِ  [البقرة:282] الرجل موجود، والثاني غير موجود، إذاً: نأتي  بامرأتين من الصالحات المؤمنات القانتات تشهدان، فشهادتهما تعدل شهادة  الرجل الذي انعدم وما وجدناه.وإذا ما وجدنا المرأتين ووجدنا الشاهد فحسب  فقد قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيمين وشاهد، هذا في باب القضاء  والتحاكم، أما الآن فإما رجلان أو رجل وامرأتان أو أربع نسوة، وأما الكاتب  فإن كان غير صاحب الحق؛ فإنه يكتب لهما ويتخذانه شاهداً يشهد. والشاهد  عندنا: أنه إن لم يكن الشهداء رجلين وإنما وجد رجل واحد فيقوم مقام الرجل  الثاني امرأتان، فتشهدان ويمضي البيع:  فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ  تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ  [البقرة:282] كل جملة لها مفعولها، ممن  ترضون، لا بد أن يكون الشهود صالحين عدولاً بررة أتقياء، أما تاجر يتعاطى  الخمر ويتعاطى الجريمة فما تصلح شهادته. وحد العدل عند أهل العلم: الرجل  الذي يجتنب الكبائر كلها، ما يعرف كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ويتجنب الإصرار  على الصغائر أيضاً، هذا هو العدل. أما من عرف بجريمة من الجرائم فلا يستشهد  ولا تقبل شهادته، ولما هبطنا بلغنا أن بعض الصعاليك يجلسون حول المحكمة  يلعبون الكيرم أو الورق، وإذا احتاج إليهم واحد من المحكمة قال: تعال لتشهد  بعشرة ريال أو خمسين ريالاً، ويدخل ويشهد معه، وهذا وجد في العالم  الإسلامي، ولا غرابة ولا عجب، فما عرفوا الله حتى يخافوه.                                                                      


** معنى قوله تعالى: (أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ   [البقرة:282] إذاً  فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ  الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ  [البقرة:282] مخافة أو كراهة أن تضل   إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى  [البقرة:282]؛ لأن  المرأة بطبعها الذي طبعها الله عليه ضعيفة في إرادتها وفي عقلها، كثيراً ما  يسري إليها النسيان وتنسى. فالذي يقول: المرأة والرجل سواء عندنا نحن كفر  وخرج من الإسلام، والذي يقول: يجب أن تتفوق فوالله! لا حظ له في الإسلام،  يقول تعالى في امرأة لوط ونوح:  كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ  [التحريم:10] ما معنى (كانتا تحت عبدين)؟ هل يعني  أنهما مساويتان لهما، أو فوقهما؟ إذاً: فالذي يقول: المساواة؛ هذا كاليهودي  وكالنصراني، بل اليهود والنصارى كانوا يستحون من هذا، لكنه عمل البلشفة  الحمراء واللادينيين الذين حلموا بهذا الحلم: المساواة، فهل أنت رب الناس؟  هل أنت الخالق؟ أما تستحي إذاً؟ ما خلقت أنت ولا رزقت ولا دبرت الكون،  وخالقهم فضل هذا على هذا، فتقول: أنت يا رب ما تعرف! فهل هذا يبقى مسلماً؟  هل يدخل في رحمة الله؟! ويتبجح الغافلون والمقلدون والعميان الذين لا بصائر  لهم، ويطالبون بالمساواة وحرية المرأة، فكما أن الرجل يعهر ويفجر فلها حق  هي أن تعهر وتفجر، أهذا دين؟!قال تعالى:  فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ   [البقرة:282] لم يا رب؟!  أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا  [البقرة:282] تنسى،  أو تخطئ لصغر عقلها وطاقة فهومها؛  فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى   [البقرة:282] حين تكونان اثنتين إذا نسيت الأولى فالثانية تذكرها: أما  تذكرين كذا وكذا؟ فيثبت الحق لأهله، ولا تضيع حقوق الناس.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا   [البقرة:282]، إذا استدعاك القاضي وقال: هل أنت شهدت البيع الفلاني؟  فتعال لتشهد، يجب أن تأتي، لا ترفض فتقول: أنا لا أشهد! إخوانك يكتبون  كتاباً، فقالوا: تعال اشهد معنا، وأنت مؤمن تقي، فتقول: سامحوني، فلن  أشهد؟! وأذكر أني عوقبت بهذه؛ فقد كنت في دكان عند المحكمة، فجاءتني امرأة  فقالت: قم يا شيخ لتشهد معي، فأنا تضايقت وكرهت أن أشهد وما أعرفها،  فاعتذرت وامتنعت، فقالت: إذاً: والله! لأدخلنك المحكمة بنفسها، وتمضي  الأيام، وزوجها من البهاليل، فكان يزورني في البيت ويطلعني على خفايا أمره،  ثم مات، فقالت: إن الشيخ الفلاني عنده مال زوجي، وهو مدخر عنده، وفجأة  يجيء العسكري فيقول: القاضي يريدك في المحكمة! فحضرت المرة الأولى فما  نجحت، وشاء الله ذلك، ولو جاءت بشاهد آخر علي لكانت تأخذني، لكن الله صرفها  صرفاً كاملاً، إذاً: فلم يبق إلا أني حلفت بالله الذي لا إله غيره ما ترك  عندي فلان شيئاً، فصدر الحكم بإلغاء شكواها. أرأيتم كيف عوقبت؟ لأنني ما  شهدت لها، والله يقول:  وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا   [البقرة:282] احضر، وأد شهادتك، فالحمد لله؛ أرانا الله مصداق آياته.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيراً أو  كبيراً إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا  وَلا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ   [البقرة:282] لا تقل: هذه ألف ريال ما هي بذات قيمة، أو خمسة آلاف ما هي  بشيء، فلا نشهد ولا نكتب،  وَلا تَسْأَمُوا  [البقرة:282] لا تملوا ولا  تضجروا أن تتركوا الكتابة إلى أجل وإن كان المبلغ ما هو بشيء، لأن المبلغ  وإن كان ما هو بشيء فإنه إن أنكرك أخوك أو جحدك تبغضه فتحدث الفتنة، فلهذا  كما سمعتم توجيه الله عز وجل، يقول تعالى:  وَلا تَسْأَمُوا  [البقرة:282]  والسآمة: الملل والإعياء وعدم الرغبة،  أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ  كَبِيرًا  [البقرة:282] لا تقل: هذا شيء تافه ما نكتبه، بل اكتب، واكتبوه  إلى أجله، حددوا الآجال.ثم يقول تعالى:  ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:282] ذلكم الذي علمتم من الكتابة والإشهاد  أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا   [البقرة:282] لا إله إلا الله! هذا كلام الله، ذلك الذي سمعتم  أَقْسَطُ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:282] يعني: أكثر قسطاً وعدلاً،  وَأَقْوَمُ  لِلشَّهَادَةِ  [البقرة:282] حتى لا يظلم صاحبها أو يضيع حقه،  وَأَدْنَى  أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا  [البقرة:282] أقرب ألا تشكوا، فالكتابة وحدها ما تكفي،  فلا بد من الإشهاد، كتبتم الصك فأشهدوا من عدولكم رجلين، وإذا ما وجدتم  إلا رجلاً واحداً فأضيفوا إليه امرأتين من نسائكم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً  تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا   [البقرة:282] الذي يبيع التمر والبر في بقالة، تشتري منه مثلاً عشرة  كيلو، خمسة كيلو، أو جزار تشتري منه مثلاً خمسة كيلو لحم، وتقول: سآتيك  بالمبلغ بعد أسبوع؛ فهذا ما يحتاج إلى كتابة؛ لأن الأصل: خذ وهات. فإن اضطر  أخوك إلى أن أجلته يومين أو ثلاثة أو أسبوعاً فما هناك حاجة إلى كتابة؛  لأن هذه التجارة حاضرة، ونحن كنا نتكلم عن بيع السلم.إذاً: في هذه الحالة  إذا كانت تجارة مدارة: خذ وأعط، كحال الدكاكين، فلو فرضنا أنه استلف منك  كذا؛ فإذا ما كتبتم فلا شيء فيه:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً  تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا  تَكْتُبُوهَا  [البقرة:282] لا إثم عليكم في عدم الكتابة، ولا مضايقة ولا  إرهاق وإتعاب، هذا ما هو في بيع المنازل والدور والسيارات، هذا في البصل  والثوم والسكر والزيت، هذه تجارة حاضرة، فهذه إذا ما كتبتم فيها فلا شيء  عليكما، أما ما كان من إبل وبقر وغنم مثلاً وبساتين ودور، وسيارات؛ فحين  تبيع سيارة وما تكتب الدين ولا تشهد؛ فإنها تضيع.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ   [البقرة:282] هذا -كما قلنا- في المنازل والبساتين وأنواع الإبل والسيارات؛  هذه الأموال، فالآن إذا باع إنسان لآخر سيارة -مثلاً- إلى أجل ألا يكتب؟  يجب أن يكتب ويشهد:  وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ  [البقرة:282] أي:  باع بعضكم لبعض.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلا شَهِيدٌ  [البقرة:282] لنتأمل  هذه الفقرة، أي: لا يضر أحدكم الكاتب ولا الشهيد، مثلاً: نحن الآن في  المدينة بين المغرب والعشاء، لكن بعدما نصلي العشاء وننام هل يجوز أن تقول:  تعال يا فلان لتكتب لي أو لتشهد لي؟ أضررت به أم لا؟ أقمته من نومه، اترك  هذا إلى غد، كيف توقظه؟ أو شهد معك في المحكمة، وحصل خلاف بينك وبين الخصم  في أبيار علي، فتقول للشاهد: تعال عندنا إلى أبيار علي، وهو عاجز أو مريض  ما يستطيع أن يمشي، فهل أضررت به أم لا؟ أو أن فلاناً معروف أنه كاتب في  القرية، فتأخذه إلى قرية أخرى ليكتب لك؟ أما أضررت به؟ فسبحان الله العظيم!  بين الله تعالى كل جزئيات هذه القضية!  وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلا  شَهِيدٌ  [البقرة:282]، فالذي يكتب لك لا تكلفه ما لا يطيق، تأتي به في نصف  الليل، أو في وقت برده شديد، انظر إلى الوقت المناسب له، والشهيد كذلك، لا  تقل: تعال لتشهد معنا، وتمشي به خمسين كيلو؟! آذيته، فلا بد أن يكون  الكاتب الذي كتب والشاهد الذي شهد أن يكون ذلك ميسوراً سهلاً عليهما، ما  فيه ما يكلفهما عناء أو مشقة أو فقد مال مثلاً.لا تفهم أنه بما أن الله  أمرنا أن نشهد وأن نكتب ففي هذه الحال نلزم كل واحد أن يكتب لنا ويشهد،  ونكلفه ما فيه مشقة عليه، عجب هذا الكلام الإلهي! وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ  وَلا شَهِيدٌ وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ  [البقرة:282] إن  أضررتم بالكتاب أو بالشهود فهذا فسق منكم وخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله. وما  المراد بالفسوق؟ هل هو الخروج عن الأدب؟ عن اللياقة؟ الفسوق: هو ترك أمر  الله أو انتهاك ما حرم الله.فإبليس فسق عن أمر ربه، أبى أن يسجد لآدم فقط،  ما ترك صلاة ولا صياماً، بل قال له: اسجد فقال: لن أسجد، أنا أفضل منه،  وتكبر، قال تعالى:  إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ  أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ  [الكهف:50] فكل من ترك واجباً وهو يعلمه وقادر على فعله  يقال فيه: فسق، أي: خرج عن الطاعة. والفسق مأخوذ من قولهم: فسقت الفأرة:  إذا خرجت من جحرها، ولذا تسمى الفويسقة، تأتي في الليل وتحرق عليهم المنزل،  أيام كانوا يستصبحون بالفوانيس، تأتي على الفانوس فتحترق، وحين تشعل فيها  النار تدخل بين النائمين في فرشهم فتحرق عليهم الفراش، فلهذا سماها النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفويسقة، فهي تأتي على الفانوس، وحين تشتعل في شعرها  النار ماذا تصنع؟ تبحث عن النائمين فتدخل بينهم، فالفسق: الخروج عن طاعة  الله ورسوله عن عمد وعلم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:282] هذا خطاب  لنا، اتقوا الله في هذه التعاليم، ما كان أمراً فأنجزوه، وما كان نهياً  فاجتنبوه، وما كان رغيبة فارغبوا فيها وافعلوها، وما كان مكروهاً فاكرهوه  وتباعدوا عنه، بذلك تتم لكم تقوى الله عز وجل، واتقوا الله في هذه  التعاليم، احفظوها، افهموها، طبقوها، امشوا عليها، علموها، بهذا تحصل لنا  تقوى الله عز وجل. وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:282] أخذ منا وأعطانا، أخذ وعطاء، اتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله، والله!  ما اتقى الله عبد إلا علمه، وعدنا إلى تلك القضية، ما اتخذ الله ولياً  جاهلاً إلا علمه، والله يقول:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:282]؛ لأنه إذا أراد الله أن يتخذك ولياً له فإنه يعلمك، أنت  أحببته ورغبت فيما عنده وخفته ورهبته، فأصبحت تطلب معرفته ومعرفة محابه  ومساخطه، وتفعل المحبوب، وتتخلى عن المكروه، يوماً بعد يوم ستبلغ مستوى  الولاية وتصبح تقياً ولياً لله تعالى.فاتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله، فما تنسونه  أو تجهلونه أو يُحدث لكم تعباً أو يحدث لكم سوءاً، فالله يعلمكم.                                                                     

** التصرف العسكري لخالد بن الوليد أنموذج لنور التقوى                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذه أيضاً كالآية التي تحمل لنا الفرقان:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا   [الأنفال:29]، فما الفرقان هذا؟ طاقة أكبر من هذه الطاقات الكهربائية، نور  في القلب، ما إن تنظر حتى تميز بين الحق والباطل، وبين الخير والشر، وبين  السيء والصالح، وبين الضار والنافع، بهذا النور الذي أنتجته لك طاعة الله  وطاعة رسوله.وضربنا لهذا أمثلة: كـخالد بن الوليد ، ولم تكتحل عين الدنيا  بقائد عسكري يقود الجيوش كما قادها خالد بن الوليد ، حتى كفار الشرق والغرب  كانوا يتمثلون حياته ويعرفونها، خالد بن الوليد سيف الله في أرضه، في وقعة  مؤتة كان المسلمون فيها ثلاثة آلاف، خرجوا من المدينة يقودهم زيد بن حارثة  مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعه جعفر ابن عم الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ثلاثة آلاف واجهوا مائتي ألف، ما هناك مدافع ولا صواريخ، بل  وجهاً لوجه بالرماح والسيوف، ثلاثة آلاف مع مائتي ألف! واستشهد القادة  واحداً بعد واحد، فتولى خالد القيادة، فاستل تلك البقية من ثلاثة آلاف  استلال الشعرة من العجين.فخالد بن الوليد كيف حصل على هذا العلم؟ في أي  كلية حربية درس؟ من هم أساتذته؟ ما هو إلا تقوى الله عز وجل، اتقى الله  فيما أسند إليه، فيما أمر به، فأداه على الوجه المطلوب كما يحبه ربه الذي  أمره به، فأوتي هذا الفرقان، فأصبح يعرف القتال وكيف ينتصر فيه على  أعدائه.فاتق الله، فإن فعلت فوالله! لن تخلو من هذا الفرقان، وستصبح تميز  في بيتك ومع إخوانك النافع من الضار؛ نتيجة تقوى الله. وهل تقوى الله تتم  بدون علم؟ مستحيل! لا بد أن تعرف الله عز وجل بأسمائه وصفاته، بآياته في  الكون والكتاب، فيصبح قلبك مملوءاً بحبه والخوف منه، ثم تعرف ما يحب من  الكلام من القول، من العمل، من النيات، من الاعتقادات، من الصفات، من  الذوات، فتعرف ذلك وتصبح تحب ما يحبه، وتكره ما يكره، وتفعل المحبوب وتكره  المكروه، وشيئاً بعد شيء تتم لك ولاية الله، وتصبح ولي الله، فلو سألته أن  يزيل الجبال لأزالها.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (40) 
الحلقة (47)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (135) 

شرع الله عز وجل لعباده عند التبايع فيما بينهم بنوع من أنواع بيوع الأجل  أن يكتبوا بينهم عقداً وأن يشهدوا شاهدي عدل على هذا العقد، وإذا كانوا في  سفر ولم يجدوا كاتباً لهذا العقد فلهم عند ذلك أن يقدموا رهناً مقابل تأجيل  الثمن، يستلمه بائع العين المتفق عليها، فإذا انعدمت الكتابة والرهن  وتبايع المتبايعان بالثقة وطيب النفس، فيجب على من عليه حق أن يؤديه ولا  يجحد منه شيئاً؛ لأن المؤمنين الأتقياء، مؤدون للآمانات حافظون للعهود  والمواثيق.                     

قراءة في تفسير آية الدين من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم  حقق رجاءنا فيك، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك. 

 البلاغة القرآنية المتجلية في آية الدين                                                                                                    

                               سبق أن درسنا آية الدين، وهي آية طويلة من أكبر آي القرآن،  ولا بأس أن أسمعكم تلاوتها، ثم نراجع ما علمناه فيها، فهل ما زلنا على علم،  أو تحولنا إلى جهل بالنسيان وعدم البصيرة؟ إليكم تلاوة هذه الآية  المباركة، ثم نراجع ما دلت عليه وما كنا قد علمناه.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ  إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ  بِالْعَدْلِ وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ  فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ  رَبَّهُ وَلا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ  الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ  فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ  رِجَالِكُمْ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ  مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا  فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا  دُعُوا وَلا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى  أَجَلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ  وَأَدْنَى أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً  تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا  وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلا شَهِيدٌ  وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:282].آية عجب، والقرآن كله عجب! إذ قال إخواننا من جن نصيبين:   قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  [الجن:1] إي والله! وقد قلت لكم: لو  يجتمع علماء الاقتصاد والسياسة وعلم النفس وعلم الأحياء على أن يضعوا آية  كهذه فوالله! ما استطاعوا، ولن يقدروا، هذه آية من ستة آلاف ومائتين وست  وثلاثين آية، فما لهم لا يؤمنون بالله منزلها؟ ولا بالرسول الذي أنزلت  عليه، وهم عاجزون عن محاكاتها، فضلاً عن الإتيان بمثلها؟! ما لهم لا  يؤمنون؟ نحن الذين صرفناهم، أيام كنا أطهاراً أصفياء أوفياء أعزاء عدولاً  كانوا يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً وجماعات باختيارهم وطيب نفوسهم، فلما  هبطنا من علياء كرامتنا وسادونا وأصبحنا نمثل العجز والضعف -بل والخبث  والشر والفساد- فكيف يقبلون على الإسلام ويطلبون كتابه ويعملون به؟! إلا  أننا نقول لهم: أنتم الذين هبطتم بنا، أنتم الذين مزقتم صفوفنا، وشتتم  جماعاتنا، ومزقتم راية وحدتنا، وسلطتم علينا الشياطين منكم ومن غيركم؛  فهبطنا فأصبحنا سواسية، فأنتم المحرومون من دار السلام ونعيم الإسلام بما  فيه من العدل والمودة والإخاء والعلو والكمال. فهم الذين فعلوا بنا هذا،  فليذوقوا الحرمان الأبدي لا يشمون رائحة رحمة الله، ولا تنالهم في الحياة  ولا في الممات، فهل فهم السامعون والسامعات هذه؟ هذا هو الواقع.وبعد: فماذا  نصنع؟! ما الطريق؟ الجواب: أن نراجع سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه، كيف سموا؟ كيف علوا؟ كيف ارتفعوا؟ كيف سادوا؟ هل بعلم التقنية؟ أم  بعلم الذرة والهيدورجين؟ أم بعلم الفلسفة؟ لقد سموا بعلم الكتاب والحكمة،  بعلم الكتاب القرآن العظيم والحكمة المحمدية.يسمعون فيعون ويوقنون ويعملون؛  فترسخ تلك الفهوم والمعارف في نفوسهم، وتتجلى ظاهرة في سلوكهم، في  أسماعهم، في أبصارهم، في منطقهم، في كل حياتهم، فسموا وارتفعوا وارتفعوا؛  وحسدهم العدو فقالوا: والله! لننزلن بكم، فأوجدوا المذاهب والطوائف والطرق،  وها نحن هابطون.فحرمنا نحن، ولكنهم حرموا أكثر منا، نحن بيننا من يدخل دار  السلام بإيمانه، وهم لا يشمون رائحة الجنة، وبيننا من هو سعيد بإيمانه  وطهارة نفسه، وسمو آدابه وإن كان فقيراً وإن كان مريضاً، وهم لا يوجد بينهم  من هو سعيد في نفسه قط، دمار كامل! هذا جزاؤهم، فمن يبلغهم؟                                                                     

 هداية الآية                                                                                                    

                               والآن نعود إلى تلكم الآية العظيمة، إذ لها خلاصة تحت  عنوان: هداية هذه الآية الكريمة.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم وحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآية:من هداية الآية:أولاً: وجوب كتابة الديون سواء  كانت بيعاً أو شراء أو سلفاً وقرضاً، هذا ما قرره ابن جرير الطبري ] في  تفسيره، [ ورد القول بالإرشاد والندب ]، والقول الصحيح: أن من المعاملات ما  يجب كتابته، ومنها ما يسن ويستحب فقط، فليست على الإطلاق، فكتابة الدور  والمصانع والبساتين لا بد عند بيعها من كتابتها وجوباً، لكن كتابة بيع بقرة  أو بعير ديناً يستحب أن يكتب، فإن أمن وقال: ما نحتاج، أنا أثق فيك فقد  فاته الأجر ولكن لا إثم عليه.فما كان من الأموال ذا أثر وتأثير على المجتمع  بعد صاحبه فهذا يتعين الكتابة فيه ما دام ديناً، وما كان لا أثر له من  الأمور التي ما هي ذات قيمة كبيرة، فلو لم يكتبوا فإن شاء الله لا إثم  عليهم؛ لأن الله تعالى قال في السلم الذي عرفنا أولاً -ومثله القروض-:   إِذَا تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  [البقرة:282] العام  والعامين والعشرة  فَاكْتُبُوهُ  [البقرة:282]، لم يا رب نكتب؟ رحمة بكم،  إبقاء على مودتكم، حفاظاً على اتحاد كلمتكم، لأنكم حاملوا راية الحق وراية  العدل في العالم، فوجود فرقة وخلاف يسبب العداوة وينتج البغضاء، ويومها  تفشلون فما تستطيعون أن تهدوا البشرية وتقودوها.                                                                      

 الربا باب قطع العلائق بين المؤمنين                                                                                                    

                               وقد حرم علينا الربا أم لا؟ وتوعدنا بالنار أم لا؟ وبإعلان  الحرب علينا، لم؟ ما السر؟ (95%) ما عرفوا سر هذا التحريم وهذا التهديد.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ  الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  [البقرة:278-279] لأن  مجتمعكم طاهر نقي صاف، يعيش على المودة والإخاء: ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم  وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد، إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر  الجسد بالسهر والحمى )، فكل ما من شأنه أن يفرق الكلمة، أن يذهب الإخاء  ويبعد المودة حرام؛ لأننا حملة رسالة النور إلى البشرية.فالربا: وهو أن  أسلفك ألفاً على أن تردها بعد ستة أشهر ألفاً ومائة، أو بعد سنة ألفاً  ومائتين، هذا هو الربا، فقد يقول أحدنا: ما دمنا نجد من يقرضنا إلى أجل  وآجال مع زيادة ولو بسيطة؛ إذاً: لم أستلف من فلان وأستقرض من فلان؟ لا  حاجة إلى أن أذل نفسي!                                                                     

 التربية المسجدية وسيلة إعادة لحمة التعاون بين المسلمين                                                                                                    


                               إذاً: لكي ترتبط قلوب المؤمنين ارتباطاً سليماً صحيحاً يجب  أن يسلف بعضنا بعضاً، وأن يقرض بعضنا بعضاً، وأن نتعاون بأنواع المضاربات،  أهل القرية في مسجدهم الجامع الذي يجتمعون فيه كل يوم خمس مرات، يجتمعون  فيه بين المغرب والعشاء كل ليلة، بنسائهم وأطفالهم، أغنياؤهم كفقرائهم،  علماؤهم كجهالهم، مسئولوهم كغيرهم، من صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء، يتلقون  الكتاب والحكمة، يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة؛ لأنهم لا يعرجون إلى السماء إلا  بطهارة أنفسهم وزكاتها، وسلم ذلك هو أن يعرفوا محاب الله ومساخطه معرفة  يقينية، يقدرون معها على فعل كل محبوب لله، وعلى اجتناب وترك كل مبغوض لله،  هذا سلم الرقي إلى الملكوت الأعلى حيث الجنة ذات النعيم المقيم. هل أهل  الحي يجتمعون كل ليلة؟! يا شيخ! هذه خيالات، كيف نترك أعمالنا من صلاة  المغرب؟! هذا هو السؤال؟ الجواب: إن الذين اقتدينا بهم، وسرنا في ركابهم،  وأصبحنا نعتز حتى بلباسهم والمشي وراءهم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء وقف  دولاب العمل، وتطيب أولئك اليهود والنصارى، ولبسوا أحسن ملابسهم، وأخذوا  أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى دور الرقص والعبث واللهو إلى نصف الليل، ولم أنتم لا  تذهبون إلى بيت ربكم لتتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة، حتى تقووا وتقدروا على تزكية  أنفسكم وتطهيرها، لتتأهلوا للعروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى، والنزول في تلك  المكانة؟ من جهة نقلدهم ونمشي وراءهم ونجلهم في أعمالهم ونقتدي بهم، وفي  هذه القضية لا! يبقى الدكان مفتوحاً بعد صلاة المغرب إلى العشاء إلى نصف  الليل، وا حسرتاه! متى نفيق؟ متى نصحو؟ ما عرفنا متى! قد تقول: يا شيخ! ما  هذه المبالغات؟ تلطف يا شيخ! أقسم بالله الذي لا إله غيره على أن كل ما  نشكوه من عجز وضعف، بل وخبث وشر وفساد علته واحدة: الجهل بربنا ومحابه  ومكارهه، يستحيل أن تزكو نفس مؤمن أو مؤمنة بغير استعمال أدوات التزكية  والتطهير، وعلى النحو الذي بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكيف إذاً لا  نتعلم؟فنقول: أهل القرية كأهل الحي، إذا أذن المغرب فلن تجد رجلاً في شارع  ولا في دكان، ولا طفلاً، أين هم؟ في بيت الرب جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  يفعلون ماذا؟ يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة ليزكوا أنفسهم، ويطهروها، فيقبلهم  المولى في جواره في دار السلام. أما قال تعالى في منته على عباده:  هُوَ  الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمْ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ   [الجمعة:2]؟                                                                     

 مقترح الصندوق المسجدي الخيري                                                                                                    

                               فأهل القرية أو الحي إذا طابوا وطهروا لا يبقى كذب ولا غش  ولا خداع ولا حسد ولا شرك ولا نفاق ولا رياء ولا إسراف ولا بذخ، إي والله!  سنة الله لا تتبدل، عرفوا، صدقوا الله فسموا. أهل هذا الحي في المحراب  يضعون صندوقاً من حديد، يقول الإمام وأعضاء لجنة المسجد ولجنة الحي: معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا الصندوق قد أقمناه في محرابنا، من زاد عن قوته  درهم فليضعه في هذا الصندوق، اشتغلوا وقوموا بواجباتكم، وتسلموا أرباحكم  ورواتبكم، وأنفقوا حسب ما يريده الله لكم في غير إسراف ولا بذخ ولا شهوات،  ومن زاد عن قوته درهم فليضعه في صندوق مسجد الحي أو القرية، ثم من أراد أن  يربح فسوف يستعمل هذا المال في سبل الربح وطرق النجاح وله فوائده، ومن أراد  أن يودعه ليستفيد إخوانه ولتطيب نفسه حيث المال ينتفع به إخوانه فليفعل!  إذاً: أهل القرية إذا كانت بلادهم زراعية يكونون لجنة لإنشاء مزرعة تنتج ما  هو خارق للعادة، وإن كانت الأرض غير زراعية فإنهم ينشئون مصنعاً لإنتاج أي  مادة، ومن تلك الفوائد والأرباح ينفقون على فقراء الحي ومحتاجيهم  ومساكينهم، ومن ثم تتحقق كرامة المؤمن التي أرادها الله له:  إِنَّ  أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ  [الحجرات:13]، أصبحوا أتقياء  تمام التقى، وفي نفس الوقت إذا جئت إلى أخيك وقلت: أي أبي! إن كان أكبر منك  سناً، أي بني! إن كان أصغر منك سناً، أي أخي! إن كان يساويك، ثم قلت: أنا  في حاجة إلى مبلغ كذا، وسأرده إن شاء الله يوم كذا، في تاريخ كذا؛ فوالله!  ليفرحن بذلك أخوك، وينشرح صدره، يقول: الحمد لله، ويضع ذلك المال في يدك،  وأنت أيها المؤمن الطاهر النقي سوف تعمل ما تعمل، وإذا كان الوقت ودقت  ساعته فلتأتين بذلك المال بنفسك وتقدمه، وإن أصابك ما أصابك وضاع فسوف تأتي  وأنت تبكي بين يدي أخيك وتطلب منه أن يتفضل بالمسامحة وعدم المؤاخذة إلى  أن يتأتى لك تسديد هذا المبلغ.                                                                      

 توثيق الديون وأثره في منع الربا وإشاعة التعاون بين المسلمين                                                                                                    

                               إذاً: الربا فيه منع القرض، وهذا تخطيط اليهود، فحين أشاعوا  الربا بين المسلمين والكافرين أفسدوا أخلاقهم وآدابهم وأرواحهم، ما بقي  وفاء ولا التزام بعهد ولا بمبدأ، أصبح الطابع العام هو النكث وعدم الوفاء،  فلما هبطوا كان لا بد من الربا، فأحرقونا أحرقهم الله عز وجل.من هنا هذه  تعاليم الله عز وجل؛ للحفاظ على المودة والإخاء والتعاون والطهر والصفاء،  فماذا فعل بنا؟ أوجب كتابة الديون سواء كانت بيعاً أو شراء أو قرضاً  وسلفاً، لا بد؛ أخذاً بقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ  [البقرة:282]  يحفظها العامي، لم نكتب؟ حتى ما يقع نزاع وخلاف وينتشر الحقد والحسد والبغض  بينكم وأنتم جسم واحد.                                                                     

 وجوب رعاية النعم بشكرها                                                                                                    

                               قال: [ ثانيا: رعاية النعمة بشكرها ]، هذه الآية فيها هذا  المعنى، في قوله تعالى:  وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا  عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282]، تعال يا فلان اكتب بيني وبين أخي سنداً،  أقرضته ألفاً، فتقول: أنا مشغول ما أستطيع، اطلبوا غيري، حرام عليك! اشكر  نعمة الله، كما علمك الله الكتابة اكتب، ففيه معنى شكر النعمة، فكما علمك  الله اكتب لعباده المؤمنين وقد احتاجوا إليك.وهكذا كل من أنعم الله عليه  بنعمة يجب أن يشكرها على نحو تتطلبه تلك النعمة، فالماء البارد تصبه من هذا  الجدار بين يديك وتشربه وما تقول: الحمد لله؟! يا كافر النعمة وجاحدها!  نعلك فقط جميل وصالح عليك، تدخل رجليك وما تقول: الحمد لله؟! كل نعمة تتطلب  شكرها للمنعم بكلمة: الحمد لله.فهنا ألاحظ كلمة في هذه الآية الطويلة  أفادتنا أن المنعم ينبغي أن يشكر على ما أنعم، وأن المنعم عليه يجب أن يشكر  المنعم ولو بكلمة (الحمد لله)، فهذا علمه الله الكتاب وأصبح كاتباً في  القرية أو الحي، فجيء إليه فقيل له: اكتب، فيقول: أنا مشغول! اطلبوا غيري.  أيجوز هذا؟ أين شكر النعم؟  

 حكم النيابة في إملاء الدين وحكم الإشهاد على الكتابة                                                                                                    

                               [ ثالثاً: جواز نيابة الإملاء؛ لعجز عنه وعدم قدرة عليه ]،  ما معنى هذا؟ جواز الإملاء عن شخص، تملي على الكاتب وهو يكتب؛ لماذا؟ لأنه  ضعيف أو صغير ما يستطيع، طفل صغير ما يحسن، فالذي يحسن يقوم مقامه ويملي،  فيقول: لفلان علي كذا وكذا وكذا، وأشهدت فلاناً وفلاناً. [ رابعاً: وجوب  العدل والإنصاف في كل شيء، لا سيما في كتابة الديون المستحقة المؤجلة ]،  العدل والإنصاف في كل شيء، حتى في الأكل والكلام! ولكن بخاصة في كتابة  الديون، عليك ألف فتقول: ألف إلا مائة؟! عليك ألفان فتقول: إلا كذا؟! يجب  أن تعدل أيها الكاتب، لا بد من العدل الذي هو ضد الحيف والجور والانحراف،  العدل هذا شأن المؤمنين؛ حتى لا ينتشر بينهم مرض الحسد والغل والغش  والخداع، فتهبط رايتهم وتتمزق حياتهم، هذه رعاية المولى عز وجل.[ خامساً:  وجوب الإشهاد على الكتابة لتأكدها به، وعدم نسيان قدر الدين وأجله ]،  الإشهاد لا بد منه، كونك أمليت على الكاتب وكتب فالإشهاد لا بد منه،  الإشهاد أقله اثنان، هذا في الأموال، أما في الزنا فأربعة شهود، سبحان الله  العظيم! قال تعالى:  وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ   [البقرة:282]، مؤمنان يشهدان بأن ما في هذه الورقة أو هذا الصك أو هذا  الكتاب هو حق، حتى لا يحاول المؤمن أو يخطر بباله أن يجحد أو ينكر هذا  المال.                                                                     

 عدد الشهود في الديون المالية                                                                                                    

                               [ سادساً: شهود المال لا يقلون عن رجلين عدلين من الأحرار  المسلمين لا غير، والمرأتان المسلمتان اللتان فرض شهادتهما تقومان مقام  الرجل الواحد ]، والذي يقول: هذا ما ينبغي، هذا تخلف وهذا كذا؛ كفر، مسخ  ولم يبق له دين ولا إسلام؛ لأنه عقب على الله العليم الحكيم خالق الإنس  والجن وطابع الطبائع، والله يقول:  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ  فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ  [البقرة:282] فقال هو: لم؟ امرأة كافية، لم لا  نسوي بين النساء والرجال؟! فمن يقول هذا الكلام كفر وخرج من الإسلام ولا حظ  له فيه، وإن أراد أن يرجع فليتب إلى الله وليستغفره وليبك بين يديه.والذين  يطالبون بالمساواة هل هؤلاء أسلموا قلوبهم لله؟ ما عرفوه حتى يسلموا  قلوبهم، ضُلَّال كغيرهم من اليهود والنصارى، أيخلق الله ويربي وينمي ويرزق  ويخلق الجو والأرض كاملاً لهذا الإنسان وتقول بعد ذلك: يا رب! نحن أعلم  منك؟! هذا كفر بشع، وهو أقبح كفر، يستحي العاقل أن يقف هذا الموقف.                                                                     

 ما تتناوله الكتابة من أنواع الديون                                                                                                    

                               [ سابعاً: الحرص على كتابة الديون والعزم على ذلك، ولو كان  الدين صغيراً تافهاً ]، وقد بينا أنه إذا كان صغيراً فالكتابة مندوب إليها،  لكن إذا كان ذا أثر فالكتابة واجبة في كل الديون.[ ثامناً: الرخصة في عدم  كتابة التجارة الحاضرة ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ  تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ  جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا  [البقرة:282]، فصاحب الدكان يبيع في  البقالة، هل كلما باع كيلو سكر يكتبه ويشهد عليه؟ لا، هذا فيه مشقة، لكن  بيع العقارات والأشياء ذات القيمة إذا كان لأجل فلتدون وتكتب حفاظاً على  أموال المسلمين، وعلى وحدتهم وولائهم لبعضهم وحبهم، أما التجارة المدارة،  فكل يوم تأخذ من الدكان كذا أشياء ولا تكتبها ولا تشهد عليها وتعود إليه  وتسدد ثمنها:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا  بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا [البقرة:282].                                                                      

 حكم الإشهاد وحكم الإضرار بالكاتب والشهيد                                                                                                    

                               [ تاسعاً: وجوب الإشهاد على بيع العقارات والمزارع والمصانع  مما هو ذو بال ] وشأن.[ عاشراً: حرمة الإضرار بالكاتب والشهيد ]، لا تضر  بكاتب يكتب لك، ولا بشهيد يشهد لك، كأن تقول: يا فلان! عندنا قرية في جدة،  تعال لتشهد معنا هناك، كيف يترك أهله ويمشي إلى جدة ليشهد؟! أما أضررت به؟  أو تأتي في يوم مطر والجو بارد وتقول: تعال إلى المحكمة! اتركه ليوم آخر،  المهم أن أخاك إذا شهد لك فلا تتعبه ولا ترهقه بهذه الشهادة، انظر إلى ظرفه  وحاله وخذ منه ذلك. أو كاتب تقول له: تعال لتكتب عندنا وتذهب به مائة  وخمسين كيلو! لم هذا الإتعاب؟ انظر إلى كاتب في تلك القرية، أما أن تكلف  كاتباً ليمشي هذه المسافة فقد أضررت به.المهم: ( لا ضرر ولا ضرار )، لا يحل  لمؤمن أن يؤذي مؤمناً، حرام على المؤمن أن يؤذي أخاه، أن يرهقه، أن يتعبه،  أن يذله، أن يزعجه، أن يغضبه، لم هذا؟ لأنهم جسم واحد، كل ما من شأنه أن  يؤذيهم فيفرق جمعهم ويمزق قلوبهم حرام لا يجوز.                                                                     

 أثر تقوى الله تعالى ووسيلة اكتسابها                                                                                                    


                               [ وأخيراً: تقوى الله تعالى تسبب العلم وتكسب المعرفة بإذن  الله تعالى ]، أما قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:282]؟ وهناك معاشر المستمعين ما ينبغي أن نعيده: هل في الإمكان  لإنسان عربي أو أعجمي ذكر أو أنثى أن يتقي الله وهو لا يعلم ما يتقي الله  فيه؟ مستحيل! فنجد أنفسنا مضطرين ملجئين إلجاء صادقاً إلى أن نتعلم الكتاب  والحكمة، أي: نعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره الله، إذ تقوانا له بهذا، بفعل ما  يحب وبترك ما يكره، أليس كذلك؟ فإذا كنا ما نعرف ما يحب فكيف نتقيه؟! أو  نعرف ما يحب ولكن لا نعرف ما يكره، فسنأتي المكروه ونفعله، إذاً: ما  اتقيناه، لا بد من معرفة ما يحب الله تعالى من الاعتقادات والأقوال  والأفعال والصفات معرفة حيقية؛ حتى نتمكن من فعل ذلك المحبوب لله تقرباً  إليه أو اتقاء لغضبه وعذابه، ولا بد من معرفة ما يكره الله ويغضب الله من  قول فاسد، عقيدة فاسدة، قول باطل، عمل غير صالح، صفة مذمومة عند الله، حتى  نتجنب ونبتعد عن كل ما يغضب الله تعالى علينا.  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ [البقرة:282]، اذكر السر، فبمجرد أن تعزم يا عبد  الله على أن تتقي الله لتصبح من أوليائه؛ في نفس الوقت تبدأ تسأل وتتنقل من  بيت إلى بيت، ومن مسجد إلى مسجد، تسأل أهل العلم عن محابه ومساخطه، فإن  اتقيت الله علمك الله، إذا عزمت على أن تتقيه وجدت نفسك مضطراً إلى أن تقرع  أبواب العلماء وتسألهم واحداً بعد آخر عن محابه ما هي؛ لتعرفها، وعن  مكارهه ما هي؛ لتتركها.فهل عرفتم هذا الوعد الإلهي:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ [البقرة:282]؟  لا تشك، هذه هي الآية.                                                                                                       

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتباً فرهان مقبوضة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ومعنا الليلة آيتان جليلتان، فاسمعوا الآيتين، فهذه علوم ومعارف،  أين تتعلم؟ في الجامعات؟ في كليات السياسة؟ في كلية الحقوق؟ هل تصل  البشرية إلى هذه العلوم والمعارف بدون وحي الله؟قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ  عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ   [البقرة:283]. يا معاشر المؤمنين! إن كنتم على سفر؛ لأن المسافر قد لا يوجد  معه قلم ولا قرطاس، قد لا يوجد من رفاقه من يحسن الكتابة، أما في الحضر  فقد عرفنا وجوب الكتابة لديوننا ذات القيمة، ولبيعنا وشرائنا، لكن إن كنا  على سفر فماذا نصنع؟ أفتانا ربنا تعالى، قال: وإن كنتم يا معشر المؤمنين  على سفر متمكنين منه فتركتم البلاد وراءكم، وتوغلتم في الفضاء والصحراء؛ إذ  لو كانت البلاد قريبة وما نحن على سفر فإنا نرجع، لكن إذا كنا على سفر  فماذا نصنع؟قال:  وَلَمْ تجِدُوا كَاتِبًا  [البقرة:283] الرفقة ثلاثة نفر  أو خمسة ما يوجد فيهم أحياناً كاتب يعرف الكتابة، أو وجدنا كاتباً فقال: ما  عندنا قلم ولا قرطاس، فماذا نصنع؟ قال: العوض عن الكتابة التي تحفظ الديون  ولا تضيع هو الرهان المقبوضة، والرهان: جمع رهن، تقول: من فضلك أعطني خمسة  آلاف ريال وأنا وأنت في طريقنا إلى الشام، فيقول: نريد أن نتوثق من كونك  ستردها علي، فتخرج من حقيبتك صك منزلك، أو بستانك، تقول: اجعل هذا عندك،  فإذا ما سددت فبع ما في هذا الصك وخذ حقك أو دينك. قال تعالى:  فَرِهَانٌ  مَقْبُوضَةٌ  [البقرة:283] ما هو بالوهم، أو بعد شهر، تكون مقبوضة. ويجوز  فيها الكفالة، يقول آخر: أنا ضامنه، وهو مليء وعنده أموال. فهذا التعليم  الإلهي، أوجب الكتابة وإن كنا على سفر، فإن ما وجدنا من يكتب فماذا نصنع يا  رب؟! علمنا، قال:  فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ  [البقرة:283] ارهنه، ضع عنده ما  يرد عليه ماله الذي أسلفكه وأقرضك إياه، إن كان بستاناً يأخذ من غلته حتى  يستوفي دينه، إذا كان عمارة يأخذ أجرة السكن حتى يستوفي دينه.                               

 معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن أمن بعضكم بعضاً فليؤد الذي اؤتمن أمانته وليتق الله ربه)                                                                                                    

                               ثم قال الرحمن الرحيم:  فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا  فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ  [البقرة:283] لا إله إلا الله!  أعظم برحمة الله تعالى الرحمن! لا عسر ولا مشقة، فإن أمن بعضكم بعضاً، وثق  بعضكم ببعض، والمؤمنون أتقياء أولياء لله لا خيانة بينهم، فلا حاجة إلى  الرهن.فإن أمن بعضكم بعضاً فليعط الذي أعطي أمانته وليتق الله ربه، فالديون  كالسلم والقرض والبيوع توثق بالكتابة، وإن كنا في سفر وما وجدنا من يكتب،  أو ما عندنا قلم فرهان، وإن كانت القلوب طيبة والنفوس متراضية وأمن بعضكم  بعضاً فلا حاجة إلى الرهن. 

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه)                                                                                                    

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ  [البقرة:283]  يا من شهد في قضية من قضايا الدماء أو الأعراض أو الأموال! انتبه أن تجحد  شهادتك وأن تكتمها، أو تزورها وتلبسها ثوباً غير ثوبها، شهادة الزور وشهادة  الباطل والكذب كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المعلم صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يعلم الكتاب والحكمة، كان جالساً بين أصحابه، بل كان متكئاً  يستريح من عناء الحياة، ثم أراد أن يعلمهم طريق السؤال والجواب، وهذا أمكن  وأكثر استقراراً للمعرفة، أسلوب السؤال والجواب، ثم جاء الغرب يركض وقال:  هذا أسلوب راق، هذا سبقكم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه، ما هو بجديد، قال:  ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله! ) نبئنا؛ لم يقول:  ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ لأن الكبائر مدمرات، هي القاضية على المجتمع،  ممزقة للوحدة، قاضية على طهارة الأرواح، هابطة بالأمة إلى الحضيض في الدنيا  وإلى الجحيم في الآخرة.                                                                                                       

عظيم جرم الشرك بالله تعالى                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال:  الشرك بالله ) إي والله! لا أكبر من الشرك بالله، لم؟ لأن الشرك بالله  معناه أنك سويته بالمخلوقات، وأصبحت تعطيه وتعطيهم بالسوية، لأنك تجاهلت  ربوبيته للخلق كلهم، تجاهلت سر الوجود بكامله، وهو أن يعبد ويشكر، وأتيت  بمخلوق مربوب وسويته به، وأصبحت تخافه وترتعد بين يديه، وتخر ساجداً له،  وهذا لا ينبغي لمخلوق، هذا للخالق العظيم.فالشرك بالله اعتداء على حق الله،  سلب حق الله وإعطاؤه للمخلوقات الهابطة، فكيف يقر هذا العقل؟ فأقبح أنواع  الظلم وأسوؤها الشرك في عبادة الله، واقرءوا لذلك قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  [النساء:48]، بل قال تعالى عن  عيسى ابن مريم وهو يخطب في بني إسرائيل:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ  حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ [المائدة:72].ووقعت أمتنا في الشرك، يحلفون  بكل شيء، بالقهوة وبالشاي، بالوقت وبالحليب، برأس أمه وبحياته، كل شيء إله!  والله واحد فقط، وفي الحديث: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )، ( فقد كفر )  من قال هذا؟ هل محمد بن عبد الوهاب ؟ لا والله! قاله رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، هذا في سنن الترمذي : ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )، والمسلمون  ما يعرفون معنى (أشرك)، ومعناه: عظم هذا المحلوف به بتعظيم اليمين فجعله  مساوياً لله، لأن الحلف بالشيء تعظيم له، لولا التعظيم فكيف ستحلف به؟ فطرة  الإنسان تقتضي هذا، فأشركت في عظمة الله مخلوقاً من مخلوقاته. فالشرك ما  هو؟ هو قولك: يا ألله! يا رسول الله! يا رب! يا سيدي عبد القادر! فكم إلهاً  تدعو؟ أو يا ألله! يا رسول الله! هل رسول الله إله مع الله تدعوه؟ هل يمد  يده إليك لينقذك؟ أما اكتفيت بالله؟!هذا هو الشرك، تجد المؤمنة والمؤمن  يقولان: يا رب! يا سيدي فلان! يا كذا، كأنها ما عرفت لا إله إلا الله، مع  أنه لا يدخل إنسان الإسلام حتى يعرف لا إله إلا الله، من أول مرة يقول: لا  معبود إلا الله، هذا علمي ويقيني، فينقضها حتى في الذبح، هذا الخروف لسيدي  عبد القادر، يشتري قطيعاً من الغنم، ولأن السنة حافلة يقول: هذا الكبش  لسيدي فلان، حتى يحفظ، أو ما تلده هذه النعجة لسيدي فلان! ويجعلونه لغير  الله. فلا تلمنا لأننا ما عرفنا، إي والله ما عرفوا، مضت دهور وقرون لا  يجتمعون على كتاب الله ولا على سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                            


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (41) 
الحلقة (48)

*
*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (40) 
الحلقة (47)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (135)  
تفسير سورة البقرة   (136) 

شرع الله عز وجل للمتبايعين بأي نوع من أنواع البيوع المؤجلة أن يثبتا هذا  البيع بعقد ويوثقاه بشهادة شاهدين عدلين، أو يقدم المشتري رهناً يستوثق به  البائع ويحفظ به حقه، ثم بين سبحانه أن في هذا حفظاً للحقوق وسلامة للنفوس،  فهو سبحانه وتعالى عليم بما في نفوس عباده، وما أسروه في نفوسهم معلوم  عنده كالعلانية، ثم يحاسبهم عليه، فيغفر لمن يشاء سبحانه ويعذب من يشاء وهو  العزيز الحكيم.                     

فضائل مجالس الذكر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وأذكركم بالجوائز الرحمانية:  الأولى جاءت في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا  لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ). والثانية: ما علمتم من  أن الملائكة تستغفر لنا إلى أن نصلي العشاء، ما من مؤمن صلى المغرب وجلس  في بيت الله يذكر الله ويتعلم الطريق إليه حتى يصلي العشاء إلا والملائكة  تستغفر له؛ تصلي فتقول: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، ما لم يحدث، فإذا  انتقض وخرج وقفت الملائكة، فإن استمر على طهارته يسمع كلام الله، يتلوه،  يذكر الله ويدعوه، وهو على وضوئه؛ فوالله! إن الملائكة لتصلي عليه، فتقول:  اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه حتى يخرج من المسجد.لو أردنا أن نحصل هذه  الجائزة بالأموال فكم سننفق؟ والله! لو أنفقنا ما في الأرض جميعاً، فمن نحن  وما نحن حتى تصلي علينا الملائكة الأطهار وباستمرار لساعة ونصف؟ سبحان  الله! كيف نعرف هذا ونجلس في بيوتنا ومقاهينا وملاهينا؟ أمسحورون نحن أم  مصابون؟وأعظم من ذلك ما جاء عن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة )، والله! لقد نزلت، تعال أريك هذا المجلس، والله! لو كان  في مقهى أو ملهى لكان الضجيج والصياح والكلام، ولا تسأل، فالملائكة نزلت  علينا. قال: ( وغشيتهم الرحمة )، إي والله، أسألكم بالله: هل يقع عذاب  بينكم الآن؟ قال: ( وحفتهم الملائكة )، تدور بنا، وتسمع كلامنا، لو كنا  قادرين على رؤيتها فوالله! لرأيناها.وأعظم من ذلك: ( وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  )، ما نحن ومن نحن حتى يحدث الملائكة عنا؟ الله أكبر! المسلمون ما عرفوا  هذا، وأعداؤهم عرفوه، فعملوا على إجلائهم وإبعادهم عن بيوت الله منذ  ثمانمائة سنة وهم في المقاهي والملاهي والعبث واللعب والدنيا، وحرموهم من  مجالس بيوت الله، ومن ثم جهلنا، فلما جهلنا هبطنا، كنا في علياء السماء  قادة وسادة وهداة للبشرية، شعارنا: الصدق والطهر والوفاء، فلصقنا بالأرض،  وهم الذين أهبطونا، وما عرفنا بعد إلى الآن، فلا إله إلا الله! آمنا  بالله.لو سألتني: يا شيخ! في بلادنا السرقة والزنا والكذب والغش والخداع  والعداوات والأحزاب والجماعات، فدلنا يرحمك الله على العلاج السريع؟ فهل  ممكن بالسحر، ما يستطيع السحر أن يجمعهم على قلب واحد، هل بالبوليس؟  بالرشاش؟ والله! ما تجمعهم تلك ولا تنفع، فما الذي يجمعهم؟ يجمعهم كتاب  الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا اجتمعوا نساءً ورجالاً يطلبون  الهدى ويتمنون العلو والرقي في الملكوت الأعلى، ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة،  ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً، وكلهم شوق وكلهم حبٌ في الله وما عند الله، وهم  ينمون نماءً عجباً في آدابهم، في أخلاقهم، في عقيدتهم، في كمالاتهم، في سنة  واحدة تنفر الجريمة نفوراً كاملاً من بينهم، ومن شك فيما أقول فليجرب، وإن  أراد اللوحة الواضحة فلينظر إلى أصحاب رسول الله وأولادهم وأحفادهم، هل  رأت الدنيا منذ أن كانت أكمل منهم؟ والله! ما رأت، هل تعلموا بالهراوة أو  بالرشاش، هل ألزموا كالشيوعيين؟ كيف تعلموا؟ كانوا يجلسون بعد صلاة المغرب،  يوقفون المزرعة والمتجر، ويجتمعون على الكتاب والحكمة يزكون أنفسهم، هذا  هو الطريق، فأعلموا الساسة والقادة وهداة البشرية أنه لا طريق للإكمال  والإسعاد في الدنيا والآخرة إلا هذا الطريق، ومن قال: توجد طرق فليتفضل،  فشلت الشيوعية أو لا؟ خربت العالم، خربت الدنيا كلها، أين الصليبية، أين  الماسونية، أين الاشتراكية، أين الطرق والجماعات والأحزاب، ماذا أنتجت،  أرونا نتاجها الطيب، دلونا على طهر أو صفاء؟ الجواب: لا شيء. إذاً: الكتاب  والسنة، قال الله وقال رسوله.

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتباً فرهان مقبوضة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ها نحن مع قول ربنا جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه:  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوْ  تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   [البقرة:284].                               

 علة تحريم الربا                                                                                                    

                               سبق هذه الآية ما علمتم من تحريم الربا، وتهديد وإعلان  للحرب على أهله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ  تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ    *  وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ  تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:278-280].فلم  حرم الربا بهذه الصورة؟ لأن المجتمع رباني إسلامي؛ مجتمع كأنه أسرة واحدة  في بيت واحد، فهل المسلم المؤمن يأكل مال أخيه، يقول: أقرضني، فيقول: أقرضك  بفائدة؟ أسلفني، فيقول: أسلفك بفائدة؟ أيجوز هذا؟ لو فعلوا هذا ما بقيت  مودة ولا محبة ولا تلاق، وما بقي من ينظر إلى الله والدار الآخرة.إذاً: حرم  الله الربا؛ لأنه يمنع ويحول دون تلاقي المؤمنين وتحابهم وتعاونهم، فإذا  بطل الربا حلت محله المؤسسات الإسلامية: المضاربة، الشركات؛ تعمل على مودة  وإخاء، وتتعاون على الإنتاج وتوفير الطعام والشراب والكساء للمؤمنين، وقد  عرف هذا اليهود، فقالوا: هيا نمزق الصلات بين المسلمين. أولاً: جهلونا  بربنا ومعادنا ولقائنا معه، فما أصبح من يصدق في حديثه، المتكلم يتكلم إلى  عهد قريب والسامعون يقولون: هذا عميل، هذا وهابي، هذا كذا، والله! لكما  تسمعون، يقولون: هذا ضد الصوفية، هذا ضد كذا! هذه هي الأخلاق الهابطة، من  نشرها بيننا، من نماها وغرسها؟ أعداء الإسلام: اليهود والنصارى والمجوس،  ومددنا أعناقنا واستجبنا لهم، فجهلونا، فأصبحنا إذا استقرضتُ من أخي فقلت:  أقرضني كذا؛ فإنه يمضي الشهران والعام والثلاثة وما أرى وجهه، فمن يقرضنا  إذاً؟ نقول: هيا نتعاون على إنشاء دكان أو مزرعة ننتفع بها وننفع المسلمين،  فخذوا المال أيها الشبان وأنتجوا وأعطونا الربع معكم، فيأكلونه ويعبثون به  ويقولون: مع الأسف أفلست التجارة وعلينا ديون! فمن يستطيع بعد ذلك أن يعطي  ماله لنا ويقول: اعملوا والربح بيننا؟إذاً: ماذا نصنع؟ المتجه إلى الربا،  البنك يعطيك ما تحب، تحب أن يعطيك مليوناً فإنه يعطيك مليوناً، وتطلب عشرة  فيعطيك عشرة، وترد المال وإلا فستمزق في السجن، وهكذا. أرأيتم ما فعلوا  بنا، ومددنا أعناقنا وسلمنا، فما علة هذا السكون والهبوط؟ إنها الجهل،  أبعدونا عن معرفة الله وما عنده وما لديه، فوقع الذي وقع، فانظر إلى قيمة  المال: ( كل المسلم على المسلم حرام: دمه وعرضه وماله )، ( لا يحل مال امرئ  مسلم إلا بطيب نفسه ).إذاً: فجاءت هذه الآية تقضي على الربا بين المسلمين  وتنهيه، خذوا رءوس أموالكم واسحبوها فقط، وإذا كان لكم دين على آخرين  فتنازلوا وتصدقوا فذلك أفضل لكم.                                                                     


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (40) 
الحلقة (47)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (135) 

 الأمر بتوثيق الدين بالكتابة والإشهاد                                                                                                    

                               ثم جاءت الآية الطويلة النورانية التي تطلب منا أن نكتب  الديون ونشهد عليها، وحرام عليك أن يأتيك من يقول: اكتب بيننا صكاً بكذا  فتقول: لا؛ أنا مشغول، لا يحل لك، واذكر نعمة الله عليك كما علمك الله  الكتابة، وأصبحت كاتباً، دعاك أخوك المؤمن أن تكتب له فاكتب. والذي يملل إن  كان ضعيفاً ما يستطيع فإنه يتولى عنه من يقدر على الإملاء ويملي، ويملل  الذي عليه الحق ليعترف بما عليه في ذمته من الديون، ولنشهد على ذلك رجلين،  فإن لمن نجد الرجال ووجدنا امرأتين جعلناهما بمثابة الرجل؛ للتأكد الكتابة  بالإشهاد، لم؟ حتى لا يحدث بين المسلمين شيء اسمه غضب وعدم رضا عن بعضهم،  حتى لا يوجد بين المسلمين عداوة، ونفرة، وعدم حب وولاء، وكل الأسباب التي  توجد العداوة بين المسلمين وتمسح لوحة الحب والولاء بينهم محرمة بالكتاب  والسنة. 

 تحصيل العلم النافع بطلب التقوى                                                                                                    

                               وأخيراً: قال لنا: اتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله، إذا لم تعلموا  فقد أرشدكم إلى تقواه فستصبحون تعلمون، وبينت لكم سر هذه: فأيما مؤمن أو  مؤمنة رغب في أن يتقي الله عز وجل؛ لأنه علم أن مصيره إلى الله، أن غناه،  فقره، صحته، مرضه بيد الله، علم أن من لم يتق الله غضب عليه ورماه في أتون  الجحيم لا يخرج منها أبداً، فوجد نفسه في حاجة إلى تقوى الله ليتقي بها  عذابه وسخطه، هنا سوف يسهر ويبحث عن أهل العلم ويسألهم: ما الذي يحب ربي  حتى أفعله ليرضى عني؟ قالوا: الله يحب الصدق فلا تكذب، فوالله! لا يكذب  أبداً؛ لأنه أراد أن يتقي الله ليواليه وليقيه المكاره.وسأل عما يحب الله  تعالى فقالوا: إن الله يحب أن تقول بعد كل صلاة: سبحان الله والحمد لله  والله أكبر ثلاثاً وثلاثين مرة، فوالله! ما يتركها حتى يموت. ماذا يحب ربي؟  قالوا: يحب الإحسان ويحب المحسنين، وما معنى الإحسان؟ قالوا: إذا كنت تعبد  فأحسن العبادة حتى تنتج لك النور، إذا كنت تتناول الطعام فأحسن تناوله  بقلة اللقمة وبمضغها مضغاً جيداً، وبعدم الإسراف وامتلاء البطن، حتى الكلمة  الطيبة والابتسامة بالوجه الباسم، ولا يزال يسأل عن محاب الله فيعلم  ويعمل، ويسأل عن مساخط الله ومكارهه، فيعلم ويترك، فوالله! ما تمضي عليه  سنة إلا وهو من أتقياء البشر، ويتم وعد الله:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282].                                                                     

 نور التقوى فرقان بين الحق والباطل                                                                                                    

                               اتق الله ويعلمك الله خفايا الأمور وبواطنها، يريك عجائب  الحياة؛ لأن التقوى تولد طاقة قوية من الأنوار الإلهية، يصبح صاحب هذا  النور يعرف حتى التجارة هل تُربح أو لا تربح، أراد أن يبحث في الأرض ليزرع  فيعرف بإذن الله هل تنبت أو لا؟ وبرهان هذا في ذلكم النداء العظيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ  فُرْقَانًا  [الأنفال:29]، والله! لو يجتمع ساسة اليهود والنصارى والمجوس  بين رباني لما استطاعوا أن يؤثروا فيه، وليهزمنهم ويكشف سوأتهم؛ لأنه ذو  نور وهم أصحاب ظلمة؛ لأنه بصير وهم عميان، فتركنا هذا وعدلنا عنه لنتعلم  السياسة في كليات الملاحدة والعلمانيين! قد تقول: يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا،  هذا ما وقع! فأقول: هذا الذي يجري في عالم الإسلام، أما أهل النور  فانعدموا، ثانياً: إن وجد منهم أحد فما يؤبه له، يقال عنه: هذا أفكاره  هابطة ورجعية ومتخلف، ما شاهد العالم، والناس وصلوا إلى القمر .. إلخ.يقول  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ  لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا  [الأنفال:29]، ما الفرقان؟ نور قوي تفرق به بين  الملتبسات والمتشابهات، وتعرف الحق من الباطل والنافع من الضار والخير من  الشر، ويجهله العميان عميان البصائر ولا يعرفونه، ومن شك من السامعين  فليتصفح لوحة العالم وينظر إلى الخبث والدمار والشر والفساد والفقر والبلاء  والحروب والدماء، أين الساسة والسياسيون إذاً؟ أين وصلوا بأممهم؟ هل  ارتقوا؟ يبولون من قيام، ويأكلون الدمار والخراب، الحشيشة تباع بالسيارات  وبالبواخر، والإيدز نتيجة اللواط والزنا، الإيدز -والعياذ بالله- كلمة  خبيثة.                                                                     

 دولة عبد العزيز أنموذج لأثر تطبيق الكتاب والسنة                                                                                                    

                               ما هي الدولة الراقية التي تريدون أن تكونوا مثلها؟  أسبانيا؟ أعوذ بالله! بلجيكا؟ اليابان؟ أين هي؟ ما عندنا إلا هذه الدولة  التي أنشأها الله وأوجد عبد العزيز وأولاده لتكون الحجة لله تعالى، والله!  لو سألت علماءنا ما عرفوا سر هذه، السر: لتقوم الحجة لله على الناس، اليوم  الذي قالوا فيه: لن يسود الإسلام ولن يحكم، ولن يحقق أمناً ولا طهراً ولا  رخاء ولا عدلاً، وبدأنا ندرس القوانين ونطبقها في ديارنا الإسلامية، فجاء  الله بهذه الدولة، ما عندهم فلاسفة ولا مناطقة ولا سياسيون، والله! ما كان  ذلك، إنما هو فقط نور الله في الكتاب والسنة، فتحقق في هذه الديار أمن  والله! ما تحقق في بلد في العالم بكامله، ولا آلات سرية ولا حربية، والله!  لقد عشنا أياماً وبيوتنا بلا أبواب، والله! لقد رأيتنا نشاهد دكاكين الذهب  ما عليها إلا خرقة من قماش، تحقق أمن ما عرفته الدنيا، وتحقق بعد الأمن طهر  وصفاء، قد تعيش سنة ما تسمع بفلان زنا، أو فلان فعل كذا، كيف تحقق هذا؟  بالمنطق؟ بالدراسة السياسية؟ بالكتاب والسنة يا هؤلاء، قال الله وقال  رسوله، ما بقيت قبة تعبد ولا قبر ولا شجرة، ولا بقيت حزبية ولا جماعات ولا  عنصريات ولا مذهبية، أقامها الله عز وجل لتقوم الحجة له يوم القيامة، فإذا  قالوا: ما عرفنا، ما ظننا أن هذا يحقق هذا؛ كان الجواب: أما شاهدتم؟ومما  يدل على هبوطنا أنه يوم ظهرت هذه الدولة في الأفق كان العالم الإسلامي  مستعمراً، أي: خاضعاً لدول الغرب كبريطانيا وبلجيكا وأسبانيا وفرنسا،  فحكموهم وسادوهم؛ لأنهم أعرضوا عن الله وكتابه، كان المفروض -واذكروا هذا  ولعلكم يوم القيامة لا تنسونه- كان المفروض أنه لما ظهرت هذه الدويلة وساد  الطهر والصفاء، والرجل يمشي من أقصى الشرق والغرب فيها لا يخاف إلا الله،  كان على كل إقليم يستقل من فرنسا، من إيطاليا، من أسبانيا، من بريطانيا، أن  يأتي رجاله الصلحاء فيقولوا: يا عبد العزيز ، أو يا ولده ممن ناب منابه!  لقد استقل القطر الفلاني، فلينظم إلى دولة الإسلام، ابعثوا لنا من يطبق  شريعة الله، ابعثوا لنا رجال الأمر بالمعروف لنكون هيئة الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر، تصبح تلك القطعة من رقعة العالم الإسلامي وذلك البلد  كالمدينة النبوية يطبق فيه شرع الله ويسوده الكتاب والسنة، وانتهت المذهبية  والعنصرية والخلافات، وعاشوا أطهاراً أتقياء، فهل فعلوا هذا؟ ما استقللنا  في يوم واحد، بل في عامين وثلاثة استقل الإقليم الفلاني، وبعد عامين أو  خمسة استقل الإقليم الفلاني، وما جاء أهل إقليم وقالوا فقط: نريد قضاة، بل  استقل إقليم وطلبوا القضاة من بريطانيا، والله العظيم! بآذاننا نسمع، استقل  إقليم فطلبوا من بريطانيا قضاة بريطانيين في بلد عربي إسلامي! نبكي ولا  نضحك بحقائق كالشمس، ومن ثم استقل العالم الإسلامي على نظام غربي كافر؛  دويلات هنا وهناك، لا تلاقي ولا حب!وأزيد: ما كفاهم أنهم ما انضموا إلى  السعودية وطالبوا بالقضاء الإسلامي؛ بل يعلنون عن بغضها والسخرية بها  والاستهزاء بها، سمعنا هذا بآذاننا في الشرق والغرب! فلا إله إلا الله، أين  يُذهب بنا؟!انتبهوا أن تظنوا أن الشيخ يودعكم في هذه الأيام ويكذب، والله!  لا أكذب، وإني على علم مما أقول، فانزعوا من أذهانكم تلك الضلالات.وبعد:  ما هي الحصيلة؟ أنتم تعرفون عالمكم الإسلامي، هل هو في سعادة؟ في طهر  وصفاء؟ النار تشتعل من بلد إلى بلد، ولن تنطفئ أبداً حتى تحرق كل شيء، إلا  إذا أسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، واطرحنا بين يديه، وقلنا: احكم ربنا فينا  بما تشاء. فيحكمنا بوحيه وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإذا بأهل الإقليم  كجسم واحد، لا عداوة لا حسد لا بغضاء لا باطل لا منكر.                                                                     

 التقوى وسيلة جني ثمار الولاية                                                                                                    

                               قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:282] وعد من الله  أو لا؟  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282]، اعزم على أن تتقي الله  فوالله! لتتعلمن، وستصبح عالماً عارفاً بمحاب الله ومساخطه، وإذا علمتَ  واتقيت فالجائزة العظمى معروفة؛ هل هي جائزة نوبل؟! كلا. بل تصبح ولي الله  في الأرض، تتحقق لك ولاية الله، تصبح أفضل من عبد القادر الجيلاني ، تصبح  ولي الله، إذا رفعت يديك إليه ما ردهما خائبتين، تصبح لا تحب إلا ما يحب  الله، ولا تكره إلا ما يكره الله، وهل من فوز أعظم من هذا الفوز؟ أسمعكم  الإعلان الإلهي في هذا الباب:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]،  أَلا  [يونس:62] ونحن نقول:  ألو، بناتنا وأطفالنا يحفظون: ألو.. ألو! أليس كذلك؟ والقرآن سبق (ألو)  بألف وأربعمائة سنة، وكل العرب يفهمون (ألا)، بمعنى أنها أداة استفتاح  وتنبيه، هل أنت تسمع، هل أنت واعٍ لألقي إليك الكلام أو لا؟ أما (ألو)  فسألنا عنها بالفرنسية فما عرفوها، بالبريطانية بالأمريكانية ما عرفوها، كل  ما قالوه أن (ألو) هكذا خلقت مع التلفون!اسمع هذا البيان الرسمي الإلهي:   أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، إذا نفى الله عنهم والحزن فهل هناك من يخيفهم أو  يحزنهم؟ والله! ما كان، من هم؟  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ   [يونس:63]، الذين آمنوا، الإيمان الشرعي الحقيقي كما بينه الله وهدى إليه  عباده، وكانوا طول حياتهم يتقونه، يتقون الله، فالكلمة ما يقولها حتى يعلم  أن الله أذن له بأن يقولها، واللقمة ما يلقيها في فيه حتى يعلم أن الله أذن  له فيها، والمشية يمشيها لا يمشي تلك المشية ويتحرك تلك الحركة حتى يعلم  أن الله أذن له في ذلك، فإذا لم يأذن له لم يمش تلك المشية، أولئك الذين  يعيشون على تقوى الله، ما هي جوائزهم؟  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  [يونس:64]،  تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا  [فصلت:30]، وهم على سرير  الموت أو في غرفة الإنعاش،  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَفِي الآخِرَةِ لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ  [يونس:64]، تقبض الروح وقبل أن تقبض تبتسم وتضحك، وملك الموت  يسلم عليك، وأعوانه معه، وترفع إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فيرحب بها أهل كل سماء  حتى ينتهوا بها إلى العرش، ثم تدون في ديوان عليين، هؤلاء هم أولياء الله.                                                                     

 آثار غياب المفهوم الصحيح لمعنى الولي                                                                                                    


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (40) 
الحلقة (47)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (135) 

                               هل تعرفون أولياء الله في بلادكم من هم؟ هل ولي الله مصري،  سوري، عراقي، باكستاني، جزائري؟ من هم أولياء الله؟ أصحاب القباب والتوابيت  على القبور، فالشموع والعكوف حولها والذبح والنذر لها، والاستغاثة بها،  والحلف بها، هؤلاء أولياء الله عند كثير من الناس، ولكن هل يوجد أولياء لله  أحياء في السوق يبيعون ويشترون؟ ما يعرفون ولياً أبداً إلا إذا مات  وعبدوه، فلا إله إلا الله! ماذا أصابنا؟أيها المستمعون! ما سر هذا الهبوط؟  إنه الجهل، من أجل أن يزني الرجل بامرأة أخيه من المسلمين، من أجل أن يسبه  ويشتمه، من أجل أن يصفعه على خده، من أجل أن يسلبه ماله؛ لأنهم لو كانوا  يؤمنون بأني أنا ولي الله سيرتعدون أمامي فما يسبونني ويشتمونني، فضلاً عن  أن يزنوا بامرأتي أو يذبحوا ولدي، لكن العدو سلب الولاية عن الأحياء ووضعها  على الأموات؛ ليعبد الأموات أولاً وتكفر الأمة وتشرك بالله حتى يتمكنوا من  الركوب على ظهرها كما فعلوا.ثانياً: فشا بيننا الزنا، الربا، الغش،  الخداع، السب، الشتم كأننا أعداء، ولو عرفنا أن كل مؤمن ولي الله فما  نستطيع أن نقول له كلمة تسيء إليه أبداً، فضلاً عن أن نفجر بابنته أو  امرأته، فضلاً عن أن نحتال على ماله ونأخذه، فسلبوا هذه الصفة من الأحياء  ووضعوها للأموات لنعبد الأموات ويأكل بعضنا بعضاً، فهل فهم السامعون  والسامعات هذا أو لا؟وإن شككتم فهيا لندخل إلى إسطنبول غداً، فأول تركي  نلقاه نقول له: من فضلك نحن جئنا من بلاد بعيدة، دلنا على ولي من أولياء  الله في هذه البلاد. فوالله! ما يدلنا إلا على قبر، ولا يعرف أن ولياً بين  الناس، فماذا نقول؟ إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم اؤجرنا في مصيبتنا.                                                                     

 مشروعية أخذ الرهن في الدين حيث لا تمكن كتابته                                                                                                    

                               ثم قال الله تعالى لنا:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  وَلَمْ تجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ  بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ  رَبَّهُ  [البقرة:283].أذن الله تعالى لنا إن كنا مسافرين في طريقنا إلى  لندن أو أمريكا أو الهند واحتجنا إلى قرض من إخواننا، فتقول: يا فلان!  أقرضني فما عندي شيء، أو نفد ما عندي، فهذا القرض يجوز، ونكتبه، وإذا ما  وجدنا من يكتب وكلنا عوام، أو ما عندنا قلم ولا مداد ولا حبر والفرصة ضيقة  فماذا نصنع؟ نرهن، أعطيه ثوبي، أو عمامتي، أو سيارتي، أقول: دع هذا عندك  حتى أسدد، فهذا الرهن أذن الله فيه تطييباً لخواطرنا، وتطميناً لنفوسنا،  وإبقاءً على المودة والمحبة والإخاء بيننا، فقال عز من قائل:  وَإِنْ  كُنتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ  فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا  [البقرة:283] فلا حاجة إلى الرهن، إذا  وثقتَ في ووثقتُ فيك وعرفتني وعرفتك فلا حاجة إلى الرهن، لكن فيما لو حدث  أنني ما أعرفه، ما جربته، أخاف أن يأخذ نقودي، إذاً: ارهن شيئاً عندي، فهذا  تعليم الله تعالى. وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تجِدُوا كَاتِبًا  فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ  الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ  [البقرة:283].                                                                      

 حرمة كتمان الشهادة وجريمة شهادة الزور                                                                                                    

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ  [البقرة:283]  يا رب! إننا هبطنا في كثير من المحاكم يحوم حولها هؤلاء الصعاليك، وإذا  أراد أحدهم شهادة قال: تعال، فيشهد معك بعشرة ريالات، يدخل معك فيقول:  والله! أنا حاضر القضية، ويأتي بأبناء عمه وقبيلته يشهدون بالباطل في  المحكمة، ويسكت بعضهم عن بعض، فيشهدون بالزور، فلا تلمهم، ما عرفوا.                                                                     
                                                              المعنى البلاغي في إسناد الإثم إلى القلب                                                                                                    

(( وَلا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ وَمَنْ يَكْتُمْهَا  ))[البقرة:283] منكم (( فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ 

))[البقرة:283]، ما قال:  فإنه آثم، بل قلبه مصدر حياته، المحطة اللاسلكية التي تتصل بالعالم العلوي  والسفلي تخرب، وإذا فسد القلب فسد كل شيء، وفي هذا يقول الحكيم أستاذ  الحكمة صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد  كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي القلب )، من هذا؟ أستاذ الحكمة، لو  يجتمع علماء النفس والسياسة لينقضوا هذه القضية فوالله ما استطاعوا ولن  يستطيعوا. فإذا فسد القلب فاللسان يهذي ويقول الباطل، العين تنظر، الفرج  يطلب، وهكذا، فالجوارح كلها خاضعة للقلب، فما أذن له فعل، وما لم يأذن له  لا يفعل، فسبحان الله! فلم قال: (( فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ  ))[البقرة:283]، ما قال: (فإنه آثم)؟ لأن هذه الشهادة التي تؤخذ بها حقوق  المؤمنين وتهدر بها تنصب على القلب فتعميه، يصبح لا يفرق بين الخير والشر  ولا بين الحق والباطل، وإذا فسد القلب فسد كل شيء والعياذ بالله.                                                                     

 خطر شهادة الزور في الإسلام                                                                                                    

                               وقد ذكرنا بعض الحديث في هذه القضية، حيث كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم جالساً وحوله أصحابه، كان متكئاً مستريحاً لكثرة أعماله، ثم أراد أن  يعلمهم ولا يفوت الوقت بدون تعليم وهو جالس، فقال: ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر  الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال: الشرك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين )،  لماذا جمع بين الشرك بالله وعقوق الوالدين؛ لأن الشرك بالله هضم لحق الله  عز وجل، أخذت حق الله الخالق الرازق المدبر، واهب الحياة، وأعطيتها لصعلوك  من صعاليك الخلق، أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ وعقوق الوالدين لأن الوالدين أصل  وجودك وعلة وجودك، أنت من دمهما ولحمهما ثم تعقهما؟ لا خير فيك بالمرة،  وأنت شر الخلق.قال: ( الشرك بالله وعقوق الوالدين، وكان متكئاً فجلس، ثم  قال: ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور  )، حتى ارتعدت فرائصهم وقالوا: ( قلنا: ليته سكت ) خافوا؛ لأن هذه دعامة  المجتمع الذي يحمل راية الحق وينشرها في العالم، إذا أصبحوا يكذبون ويزورون  من أجل المادة فهل سيحملون راية لا إله إلا الله؟ والله! ما يستطيعون،  أرأيتم العجب العجاب؟                                                                     

 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله بما تعملون عليم)                                                                                                    

                               إذاً: قال تعالى:  وَلا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ وَمَنْ  يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:283].إياك أن تفهم أن هذا الكلام ما يصيبك أنت؛ لأنك تعمل في  الخفاء، وتشهد شهادة بدون أن يطلع عليها أحد، لا،  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:283]، ما تعملونه في السر والعلن، في الحضر،  في السفر، في الجلاء، في الخفاء معلوم له؛ لأننا بين يديه كالبعوضة، والله!  لا يخفى عليه من أمرنا شيء أبداً، فلهذا قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ  أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ  [الحديد:4]، وإن أردت أن تفهم فامش في رابعة النهار،  وقل: أنا بعيد من الشمس فالشمس لا تراني! فإذا كانت السماوات والأرضون كلها  يضعها الجبار في يده فأين البعد؟                                                                                                       

تفسير قوله تعالى: (لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وإن  تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ثم قال تعالى:  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:284] ما هو في حاجة إلى أموالكم، هل يحرم الربا، يأمر بالكتابة،  يأمر بالقرض، يأمر بكذا؛ لأنه في حاجة إلى المال؟! إياك أن يخطر ببالك ذلك،  هو في غنىً كامل؛ لأن له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، وإنما هذه  التوجيهات هي من أجلكم أنتم؛ لتتم سعادتكم وكمالكم، أما هو فله ما في  السماوات وما في الأرض، هذه أول خطوة، ونحن سوف نموت ولا نذهب إلى البقيع  إلا بخرقة الكتان، فأين المال؟  

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله ...)                                                                                                    

                               ثم جاء التوقيع الأخير:  وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي  أَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:284] أي: تظهروه وتعربوا عنه وتفصحوا،  أَوْ  تُخْفُوهُ  [البقرة:284] وتجحدوه وتكتموه  يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:284] الحساب الدقيق،  فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:284].هذه الآية لما  نزلت في أولئك الأصحاب أصحاب تلك الأنوار؛ لما نزلت اضطربت نفوسهم، قالوا:  كيف ننجح؟ إذا كنا نؤاخذ بما في داخل أنفسنا فمن يفوز منا؟ فجاءوا إلى  الرسول وبركوا على ركبهم بين يديه، وقالوا: يا رسول الله! أمرنا بالجهاد  فجاهدنا، وبالصلاة فصلينا، وبالصدقة فتصدقنا، والآن إذا كنا نؤاخذ بما في  صدورنا فمن ينجح منا؟ من ينجو يا رسول الله؟ هذا الوفد الذي جاء يبكي، ما  جاء ليحاج، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما زدتم أن قلتم كما قال أهل  الكتاب: سمعنا وعصينا، قولوا: سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا، فقالوها: سمعنا وأطعنا  وسلمنا )، وهدأت القلوب، ونزلت الآية بعدها التي سندرسها إن شاء الله  تعالى:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا  وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ  [البقرة:285]،  قال الله: نعم،  رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا   [البقرة:286]، قال: نعم.. إلى آخر الآية؛ لأنهم حقاً صدقوا الله ورسوله،  وأسلموا لله قلوبهم ووجوههم،  وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   [البقرة:285]، لو أمرنا بذبح أولادنا لذبحناهم، ما لنا رأي مع الله.إذاً:  فنزلت هذه الآيات والرسول يخبر عنها أنها نزلت من كنز تحت العرش، ولهذا من  تلاها عند نومه فكأنما قام الليل، ولهذا لن نتركها ما حيينا.وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (42) 
الحلقة (49)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (137) 


من رحمة الله تعالى بعباده المؤمنين أنه لم يكلفهم ما لا يطيقون، فهو  سبحانه لما أمرهم بأمره كلفهم بالإتيان بالمستطاع في ذلك، ولما نهاهم عن  المحرمات والمكروهات وغيرها لم يكلفهم عدم ورودها في خواطرهم أو مرورها على  أذهانهم، ولم يحاسبهم على شيء من ذلك، كما أنه سبحانه لم يؤاخذ عباده على  النسيان والخطأ، ورفع عنهم التشديد في الأحكام الذي ابتلي به من قبلهم من  العصاة والمتمردين، وهيأ لهم سبحانه أسباب التوبة والرجوع بعد العصيان،  ومكنهم ونصرهم على عدوه وعدوهم.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض  وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بتلكم الجوائز التي جاءت على لسان رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم:الأولى: ( من  أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل  الله ).والثانية: أن من صلى صلاة المغرب وجلس يذكر الله حتى صلى العشاء  فالملائكة تصلي عليه: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر له، اللهم  ارحمه، ما لم يحدث، فإن أحدث وانتقض وضوءه خرج للوضوء وتركت الملائكة  الصلاة عليه، وهذا حاصل بحمد الله لأهل الحلقة، فإنهم صلوا المغرب وهم  ينتظرون صلاة العشاء.وثالث الجوائز وأعظمها: ما قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا ما رجونا يا رب  العالمين. ها نحن مع هذه الآيات أو مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين من خاتمة  سورة البقرة، فقد ابتدأناها من أولها، وأعاننا الله حتى نختمها في هذه  الليلة المباركة.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا  أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ  رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ  الْمَصِيرُ   *  لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ  نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا  حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا  مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا  أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:285-286].أذكركم بفضيلة هاتين الآيتين، فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن من قرأهما عند نومه في ليلته كفتاه، أي: كفتاه قيام الليل ومن  الشياطين، وورد أن من قرأها مرتين في الليلة الواحدة كفتاه من قيام الليل  ومن الشيطان؛ وذلكم أن هاتين الآيتين لم يعطهما نبي سوى نبينا صلى الله  عليه وسلم كما أخبر بذلك عن نفسه، وأنهما كانتا في كنز تحت العرش، فأعطيهما  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته.                               

** المناسبة بين قوله تعالى: (لله ما في السموات وما في  الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله ...) مع آية الدين  وآيات الربا                                                                                                   * *

                               واذكروا ما تقدم لنا من قول الله تعالى:  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوْ  تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   [البقرة:284]،  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:284] من كل الكائنات؛ يملكها ويتصرف فيها، إذ هو الموجد لها، فإن  منعكم من تصرف خاص في الأموال فهل ستغضبون؟ لم وهو ماله، فما أذن فيه  فتصرفوا فيه، وما لم يأذن فيه فلا حق لكم في المطالبة به، فكيف إذا منع  وحظر وحرم وتتعدى ذلك وتفعل ما نهى عنه وحرمه الله، فهذا تعقيب على آية  الدين بعد آية الربا وتحريمه، فقال تعالى:  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:284]، ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي  أَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:284] والعياذ بالله من النفاق، من الكفر، من البغض،  من الحسد، تظهرونه أو تخفونه وتسرونه في داخل نفوسكم، فإنه تعالى يحاسب به،  ثم بعد ذلك يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه  شيء.  وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ  [البقرة:284]، أي: تظهرونه  علناً وتنطقون بألسنتكم وتباشرونه بأعمالكم وجوارحكم، فيحاسبكم به ويجزيكم،  إلا أنه يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء.                                                                     

** سبب نزول الآيتين من خواتيم سورة البقرة وعلاقتهما بالآية قبلهما                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الآية لما نزلت وسمعها أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم تضايقت نفوسهم وارتجت، وأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبركوا على  الركب، وقالوا: يا رسول الله! أمرنا بالصلاة فصلينا، بالجهاد فجاهدنا،  بالصدقة فتصدقنا، والآن إذا كنا نؤاخذ بما في نفوسنا فلن ينجو منا أحد؟  فقال لهم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أتريدون أن تقولوا كما قال أهل الكتاب:  سمعنا وعصينا، قولوا: سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا )، فقالوها وذلت بها أنفسهم،  ونطقت بها ألسنتهم، فلما رأى الله سبحانه وتعالى ذلك منهم أنزل هاتين  الآيتين، وفيهما قوله:  رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ  أَخْطَأْنَا  [البقرة:286]، فقال تعالى: نعم لا أؤاخذكم بما نسيتكم أو  أخطأتم.. الآية، والحمد لله.وهنا يفسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المعنى  فيقول: ( إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم  )، تجاوز الله عنا فيما تحدثت به أنفسنا ما لم نقل بألسنتنا أو نعمل  بجوارحنا.                                                                     

** أحكام حديث النفس                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم لا بد من بعض البيان، فما حدثت به النفس هل المراد به ما  يستقر ويصاحبه عزم وإرادة على أن يفعل، أو مجرد خاطر وهاجس ووسواس؟ الذي  يبدو -والله أعلم- أن ما في النفس إن كان كفراً، إن كان بغضاً لما يحب الله  ورسوله، إن كان تكذيباً لله ورسوله كحال المنافقين، أما كانوا يضمرون  الكفر، ويضمرون عداوة الرسول والمؤمنين وبغض شريعة الله؟ فهذا يؤاخذ العبد  به، إلا إذا تاب منه وتخلى عنه وأعرض، أما إذا أصر على بغضه للإسلام  والمسلمين في نفسه وإن لم ينطق، وإذا أصر على تكذيب الله عز وجل ولو في  قضية من القضايا، أو تكذيب رسوله؛ فهذا هو الكفر بعينه.ويبقى ما دون الكفر،  مثلاً: خطر ببالك أن ترتكب معصية من المعاصي دون الكفر والشرك، هذه  المعصية هممت بها، ثم تركتها لله؛ خوفاً من الله، حياءً من الله، حفاظاً  على طهارة روحك وزكاة نفسك، فهذه تكتب لك حسنة، وإن فعلتها تكتب سيئة.وعلى  العكس: هممت أن تفعل حسنة من الحسنات؛ صلاة أو صدقة أو ما شاء الله من  أنواع البر والخير، ثم لم تعملها، حال حائل دونها، فتكتب لك حسنة، فإن  عملتها كتبت عشر حسنات، وهذا من إفضال الله تعالى على هذه الأمة. يبقى الذي  بكى منه الصحابة، أفصحوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا: يا رسول الله!  إن أحدنا يجد في نفسه شيئاً لأن يخر من عنان السماء إلى الأرض خير له من  أن ينطق به؟ وقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يقول الشيطان: هذا الله  خلق السماوات والأرض، فمن خلق الله؟ فإذا وحد أحدكم ذلك في نفسه فليستعذ  بالله وليقل: آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله )، ثم أعلمهم أن هذا لا  يكون إلا لأهل الإيمان، هذه الهواجس والخواطر التي تتنافى مع أصول الدين  وعقائد الإسلام الشيطان هو الذي ينفخها في قلب العبد ويجعلها تدور على  قلبه، فهي من مس الشيطان، فإذا وجد ذلك عبد الله أو أمة الله قال: أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، آمنت بالله، آمنت  بالله، آمنت بالله، ويعرض عنه فلا يضره ذلك.إذاً: ما كان عقيدة في النفس  من الشرك والكفر وبغض الله ورسوله والمؤمنين فهذا وإن لم يفعل فسوف يجزى  به؛ لأنه بإرادته، أما ما كان خاطراً يخطر بالبال ولا يستمر، وإن عاد عاد  العبد إلى طرده بالاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم؛ فإن هذا لا يضره  أبداً، وهذا الحديث الصحيح يوضح القضية تمام التوضيح: ( إن الله تجاوز لي  عن أمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم )، فمن قال أو نطق سجل ذلك  عليه وأخذ به، ومن عمل ولو لم ينطق أخذ بذلك وعذب به، إلا أن يغفر الله لمن  تاب.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


** شرف الصحابة الكرام باقتران إيمانهم بإيمان رسول الله                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ  رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  [البقرة:285]، والكرامة الإلهية التي أكرم الله  بها أولئك الأصحاب أن قرن إيمانهم بإيمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:   آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ   [البقرة:285]، إذ المؤمنون ما إن قال لهم الرسول: لا تكونوا كاليهود الذين  يقولون: سمعنا وعصينا، قولوا: سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا، ما إن قال لهم ذلك حتى  قالوها ولانت بها ألسنتهم وخضعت لها قلوبهم، فهذا إيمان، فأخبر تعالى عن  واقعهم:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   [البقرة:285] من الشرائع والأحكام كلها، والمؤمنون كذلك، معناه: أنه رضيهم  ورضي بإيمانهم وقبل ذلتهم وخضوعهم له، فكان في ذلك شرف عظيم لأصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة، المؤمنين صادقي  الإيمان.  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ  [البقرة:285]، أي: كل فريق وكل واحد منهم؛ كل من  الرسول والمؤمنين  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [البقرة:285]، هذه بعض أركان الإيمان، وأركان الإيمان كما هو مقرر ومعلوم  للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ستة أركان: الإيمان بالله، الإيمان بملائكته، الإيمان  بكتبه، الإيمان برسله، الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر، الإيمان المنجي المنقذ من  الكفر الذي يجمع أصحابه مع الرسل والأنبياء والمؤمنين مبناه ستة أركان، لو  سقط ركن فقط لبطل الإيمان؛ وحديث جبريل معلوم ومعروف، إذ جاءه الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم يعلم أصحابه، ودخل وشق الحلقة وانتهى إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم؛ ليعلم الناس، وسأله عن الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان، فأجاب  الرسول وجبريل يصدق، ويقول: صدقت.. صدقت.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم تعالى:  كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ  وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ   [البقرة:285]، إذ اليهود ما آمنوا بعيسى ولا آمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فلم يفرقون بين رسول ورسول؟ فالذي يكفر برسول واحد، أو بنبي واحد  يعتبر كافراً بالجميع، والرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر، من كذب رسولاً ولم  يصدقه، أنكر رسالته ولم يؤمن بها؛ فإنه يصبح كافراً بالإجماع ولا حظ له في  الإسلام، والنصارى آمنوا بالأنبياء والرسل، وكذبوا محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم وما ارتضوا به، فهم -والله- كافرون.المهم في القضية: أن الذي يكذب  برسول أو نبي يعتبر كافراً ولا حظ له في الإسلام، ولهذا قال تعالى:  كُلٌّ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  [البقرة:285]،  وكالرسل الكتب، ما علمنا منها وما لم نعلم، وما نزل ذكره منها في القرآن  هو: التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن الكريم، هذه أربعة كتب، ما وعدا ذلك  كصحف إبراهيم عشر صحف، وصحف موسى غير التوراة، وصحف شيث، فنحن نؤمن بكل ما  أنزل الله من كتاب، لا نقول: هذا الكتاب نزل على نبي ليس هو بنبي لنا فلا  نؤمن به، فعقيدة المسلم الحق أنه يصدق بكل ما أنزل الله من كتاب أو صحيفة،  الكتب الأربعة لا يحل جهلها؛ لأنها في القرآن الكريم بأسمائها: التوراة،  والإنجيل، والزبور، فالتوراة: أنزلها الله على موسى عليه السلام، والزبور:  أنزله على داود عليه السلام، والإنجيل: أنزله على عيسى عليه السلام،  والقرآن أو الفرقان: أنزله على خاتم أنبيائه ورسله محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم. لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ  [البقرة:285]، هذا هو  معتقد المؤمنين مع رسولهم،  كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ  وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ  [البقرة:285].                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا  وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ  [البقرة:285]، قالوها وأذعنوا لحكم الله وذلوا،  إذاً: فأكرمهم الله أن جمع بينهم وبين رسوله في الإيمان:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ  بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ  بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ  أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ  رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ [البقرة:285]، أنزلها الله تعالى وقد  رددتها ألسنتهم وآمنوا بها.إذاً: إذا بلغك عن الله أو رسوله شيء فهل يمكنك  أن تقول: لا أقبل هذا؟ أو تقول: سمعت ما قلت عن الله والرسول، ولكن لا أعمل  أنا بهذا؟! صاحب هذا الموقف ما هو بالمؤمن، لا بد أن تقول: سمعت ما جاء عن  الله ربي، وعن رسول الله نبيي ورسولي وأطعت، إن كان أمراً فعلت، وإن كان  نهياً تركت في حدود طاقتك وما تستطيعه. فالصحابة قالوا: سمعنا وأطعنا،  وطلبوا غفران الله لهم فقالوا:  غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ  الْمَصِيرُ [البقرة:285].                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** حكم الوساوس في العقائد وعلاجها                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم كان الدواء في قوله تعالى:  لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ  نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:286]، فهل الوساوس والهواجس والخواطر  يستطيع الإنسان أن ينفيها، هل له مناعة فلا تخطر بباله؟ لا يملك أحد هذا،  إذ هذا ليس في طاقته ولا في قدرته، يأتيه ذلك من حيث لا يريد، فالمطلوب فقط  ألا يستمر معه فيعمل به أو ينطق به، فإن عمل أو نطق حقت عليه كلمة العذاب،  وأصبح كافراً غير مؤمن. والعلاج كما سمعتم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، إذا خطر ببالك خاطر سوء فقل: آمنت بالله.. آمنت بالله ثلاث مرات،  واستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، واله عنه وأعرض فإنه يرحل من ساحتك، واحذر  أن يحملك على أن تنطق بحرف أو تعمل بمقتضى ذلك الوسواس، فإن ذلك مما يؤاخذ  العبد به ويحاسب ويجزى به، أما مجرد خاطر وهواجس ووسواس فهذا من الشيطان،  ولا يوجد هذا إلا عند المؤمنين، بل صرح الرسول بأن هذا دال على قوة إيمان  العبد وصدقه في إيمانه؛ لأن العدو يأتي إلى القلب الذي فيه إيمان فيحاول أن  يفسده، أما القلب الفاسد فماذا يعمل الشيطان فيه.وقالت الحكماء: اللص  السارق ما يأتي إلى بيت خرب ما فيه شيء ويحاول أن يسرق، فماذا يسرق منه؟  ولا يأتي إلى جيب ما فيه فلس، يبحث عن مكان فيه المال والدينار والدرهم،  فلهذا هذه الخواطر هذه لا تكون إلا لذي الإيمان، ومع عدم الإيمان ما يوجد  هذا أبداً.                                                                      

** التجاوز عن الأمة المحمدية في الخطأ والنسيان والإكراه                                                                                                   * *

                               وهكذا تجاوز الله عن أمة محمد عما حدثت به نفسها ما لم تقل  أو تعمل، وكذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي الخطأ  والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )، فلنحفظ هذه، تجاوز الله عن أمة محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم: أولاً: الخطأ، ثانياً: النسيان، ثالثاً: الإكراه. وهذا فيه  تفصيل: فالنسيان كمن أكل أو شرب ناسياً لا شيء عليه، فالصائم إذا أكل أو  شرب ناسياً لا يؤاخذ بذلك، لا كفارة عليه ولا صيام، إلا إذا كان في رمضان  وأراد أن يقضي يوماً فله ذلك كما يرى ذلك مالك ، أما النوافل فبالإجماع لا  يطالب بقضاء صومها أبداً، أكل وشبع وهو ناسٍ أو مخطئ. والخطأ: مثاله: أراد  أن يتناول التمر فيضعه في الصندوق فوضعه في فيه، هنا الخطأ والنسيان. وما  استكرهوا عليه: إذا أكره العبد بالضرب، بالسجن، بالتعذيب على أن يقول كلمة  الكفر وقالها ليدفع عن نفسه ذلك ونفسه مطمئنة بالإيمان فإنه لا يؤاخذ بذلك،  فقد كانوا يكرهون بعض أصحاب رسول الله في مكة على كلمة الكفر، فقد مر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بـعمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنهما وهو يعذب، فقال له  الرسول: ( أعطهم يا عمار )، يقولون: سب رسول الله وامدح آلهتنا لنرفع  السيف عنك والعذاب! والله يقول:  إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ  مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ  [النحل:106]، فبعض الإخوان يشكون أنهم في ديارهم  يلزمونهم بحلق لحاهم، فنقول لهم: إذا صبرت فلا مانع، وإذا عجزت وما استطعت  فاحلق وأنت تكره ذلك وتحب سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا تعرض  نفسك للسجن والضرب والتعذيب، وهذه حالة فتن وستنتهي الفتنة وينتهي هذا،  فهذا ما كان موجوداً أبداً، وليس هناك حاكم يلزم الناس بأن يحلقوا لحاهم،  لكن إذا حدثت فتنة يترتب عليها مثل هذه الأمور فماذا يصنع المؤمن؟ إذا ترك  هذا الواجب أو السنة اتقاء للضرب والسجن والعذاب فلا حرج عليه؛ لأنه مكره،  فما هو بإرادته واختياره:  إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ  [النحل:106]، فقط،  والإكراه بالقتل: ( كن عبد الله المقتول ولا تكن عبد الله القاتل )، إذا  قال الحاكم: اقتل هذا وأنت تعلم أنه لا يستحق القتل وما وجب عليه، فقل:  اقتلوني ولا تقتلوه.                                                                      

** تفصيل أحكام الخطأ                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: الخطأ فيه تفصيل، مثلاً: شخصٌ قتل آخر خطأً، هل يعفى  عنه مرة واحدة؟ أولاً: عليه كفارة صيام شهرين متتابعين، ثانياً: عليه  الدية، يقوم بها، أو عقيلته وعشيرته، كل ما في الأمر أن الله لا يؤاخذه؛  لأنه ما قتل عمداً، أراد أن يرمي غزالاً فأصاب مؤمناً، في يده بندقية  يصلحها فتتفجر في يده، فقتل الخطأ فيه الدية بلا خلاف، إلا أن يعفو أولياء  الدم، وفيه صيام شهرين متتابعين، والله عز وجل لا يؤاخذ صاحب هذه الخطيئة؛  لأن الله رفع عن أمة محمد الخطأ.مثلاً: أنت بسيارتك صدمت صندوقاً فيه حليب  يساوي ألف ريال، فالخطأ معفو عنه، لكن هنا لا بد أن تغرم وتؤدي قيمة هذا  اللبن، فصاحبه ماذا يصنع؟ ضاع لبنه وضاع ماله، فليس عليك إثم، اطمئن، ولكن  تعين حق للناس عليك فأد هذا الحق، فإن لم تؤده كنت كمن أخذ حق إنسان، أما  الإثم من حيث هو فمرفوع؛ لأنك مخطئ، فالغرامات هذه كمن أفسد مالاً من أموال  المسلمين مطلقاً بدون عمد ولا رغبة في ذلك، وقع ذلك بدون إرادته، فلا يعذب  بهذا ولا يتلطخ قلبه بالإثم، ولكن تعين حق لمؤمن ينبغي أن يؤديه.والديات  أساساً تقوم بها العاقلة: أقرباؤه، ورثته، أعمامه، أبناء أعمامه، أبناء  إخوانه يشتركون ويسددون الدية، فإن كان ما عنده أحد فإمام المسلمين يسدد  عنه؛ لأن المقتول ورثته حقهم ضاع، كان يعمل ويأتيهم بالطعام والشراب، وقد  قتلته، فبقوا مفتقرين محتاجين، فلا بد أن يعوضوا، وإذا قالوا: عفونا  وتنازلنا وسامحنا فخير كثير. فهنا أحببت أن يفهم المستمعون والمستمعات قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا  عليه )، النسيان كما عرفتم: أكل وشرب وهو صائم، فلا شيء عليه، نسي وهو محرم  فلبس سروايل أو ثوباً ثم ذكر، فإنه ينزع ولا شيء عليه، أو نسي صلاة ما  صلاها، فلا يؤاخذ ولكن يقضيها: ( من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها ). وأما  ذاك الذي كسر إناء أحد فلا إثم عليه، ولكن الحق ترتب، فلا بد أن يدفع قيمة  هذا الإناء، كذلك إذا كان في رمضان وأخطأ، حال دون الشمس سحاب فقال: الآن  دخل الليل، فأفطر ثم طلعت الشمس، هل يقضي؟ حدث هذا هنا في المسجد على عهد  عمر ، أفطروا حيث ظنوا أن الشمس غابت، وحين كانوا يأكلون طلعت الشمس،  فأمرهم عمر بالقضاء؛ لأن هذه فريضة، ولا إثم عليهم، بخلاف ما لو أكلوا  متعمدين، فاليوم يقضى بشهرين.                                                                      
                                                              معنى قوله تعالى: (ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا)                                                                                                    
                               فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان  وما استكرهوا عليه ) مأخوذ من هذه الآية الكريمة:  رَبَّنَا لا  تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا  [البقرة:286]، قال الله:  نعم، وفي بعض الأخبار، قال: قد فعلت.وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا  إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا  [البقرة:286]  استجاب الله وقال: قد فعلت. ومعنى الإصر: هو التكليف الشاق الذي يعرقلك ولا  يسمح لك بالحركة؛ لأن الإصر: الحبل يربط به الشيء، ولهذا تتبع شرائع الله  في الإسلام فلن تجد شريعة أو فريضة يعجز عنها العبد ولا يقدر على فعلها،  فإن وجدت ذلك فاعلم أنه ليس من الشريعة، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا جَعَلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ  [الحج:78]. على سبيل المثال: الصلاة  هي عماد هذا الدين، فإذا ما استطاع أن يتوضأ لأن الماء بارد، أو ما وجد  الماء، فماذا يصنع؟ يضرب الأرض ويمسح وجهه وكفيه، فهل في هذا مشقة؟ رفعت  المشقة، الماء بارد ويخاف الزكام والمرض، ولا يغتسل بالماء البارد، ما تعود  عليه لأنه يمرض، فيتيمم. وكذلك صلاة فريضة لا تصلى إلا من قيام، فلو صلى  قاعداً أو ركع قاعد بطلت صلاته، لكن إن عجز فكيف يصلي قائماً؟ هل يربطونه  بالحبال؟ إن عجز عن القيام صلى قاعداً، وإذا ما استطاع القعود صلى على  جنبه، وإذا ما استطاع على جنب صلى وهو مستلقٍ. والحج فريضة الله عز وجل،  فإن حال دون هذه الفريضة حائل فما هو بمكلف حتى يزول الحائل.                                                                      

** صور من مشقة التكليف في الأمم السابقة                                                                                                   * *

                               والشاهد عندنا في قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا  إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا  [البقرة:286] من  الأمم السابقة؛ إذ كان في بني إسرائيل إذا وقع بول في ثوب أحدهم قطعه  بالمقص، ما يكفي فيه الغسل، إذا تلطخ ثوبه الذي يصلي فيه فما يكتفي بأن  يغسله، بل يقطع تلك القطعة بالمقص حتى يصلي، كلفوا بحسب وضعهم بإرادة الله  تعالى بأعمال شاقة بمعنى الكلمة؛ لأنهم متمردون عصاة، قتلوا الأنبياء، فما  بالك بما أخبر به الرسول عنهم من أنهم كانوا يقتلون في اليوم الواحد سبعين  نبياً ويقيمون أسواقهم في المساء كما هي! فمن هنا جاءت الشرائع تؤدبهم،  حملهم الله تكاليف شاقة تعذيباً لهم، وهذه الأمة رحمها الله؛ لأنها الأمة  المرحومة ونبيها هو الرءوف الرحيم بالمؤمنين، فدعوا الله فاستجاب لهم وقال:  فعلت.  وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِنَا  [البقرة:286] قال: قد فعلت. وعلى سبيل المثال: اليهود إذا  قتل أحدهم وقالت القبيلة: عفونا كان الحكم الشرعي: لا عفو، إذا قال أبو  الولد: أنا تنازلت لم يقبل منه، فهذا هو الإصر، وفي عهد عيسى في الإنجيل ما  هناك إلا العفو، فإذا قتل أخاك فقل: سامحته، لا تطالب بشيء غير هذا، إذاً:  هذه من الآصار والتكاليف الشاقة التي امتن الله علينا فرفعها عنا وما  أنزلها فينا.                                                                      

** مغفرة الله تعالى لعباده وعفوه عن التائب منهم                                                                                                   * *

                               وها هو ذا تعالى يخبر عن نفسه:  وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا  إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا  [البقرة:286]  قال الله: قد فعلت،  وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ  عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا  [البقرة:286] والله  يقول: قد فعلت. فأيما مؤمن تزل قدمه ويخطئ في سلوكه فيعصي ربه أو رسوله في  أية معصية ويطلب العفو من الله إلا عفا الله عنه، فكلمة: (أستغفر الله)  تمحو كل ذلك الأثر وتزيله إن كان العبد صادقاً فيما يقول. وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا  وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا  [البقرة:286] لا مولى لنا سواك، أنت مولانا  لا مولى لنا غيرك.  

** نصر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين على القوم الكافرين                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:286] ونصرهم، أولئك الأصحاب الذين ذلوا بين يدي الرسول وقالوا:  سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا، نصرهم بالحجة والبرهان على كل من جادل أو خاصم، وإلى  اليوم لن يستطيع يهودي أو نصراني أو بوذي مهما كان أن يجادل المؤمن في الحق  وينتصر عليه أبداً، لن يستطيع أن يأتي بأدلة عقلية أو منطقية أو شرعية  ويرد بها ما جاء عن الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ونصرهم أيضاً في  الحروب، فما قاتل أصحاب رسول الله أعداء الله ورسله إلا نصرهم الله، ويكفي  أنه في ظرف خمس وعشرين سنة وصل الإسلام إلى السند وإلى الأندلس، فلولا  النصر فكيف سيتم هذا؟                                                                      

** الموقف من طلب النصر مع ترك بذل الأسباب                                                                                                   * *

                               ومن اللطائف أنه أيام الاستعمار كان يقال: (انصرنا على  القوم الكافرين)، فنقول: يا جماعة! هذه ليست لنا نحن، فحين نحمل السلاح  ونقاتل المشركين الكافرين نقول: (انصرنا على القوم الكافرين)، أما الآن  ونحن لا نقاتلهم ولا نحمل سلاحاً لقتالهم فما معنى: (انصرنا على القوم  الكافرين)؟ فمن الذي يطلب النصر؟ الذي يريده، أما التارك للجهاد والمعرض  عنه فكيف يقول: انصرنا؟ لا معنى للطلب هذا، فالمسلمون إذا حملوا راية الحق  راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وقادهم إمامهم الذي بايعوه ووقفوا في  وجه الكفار ثم طلبوا من الله النصر فإنه يحققه لهم ولا يخزيهم ولا يذلهم،  أما وهم لا يحملون راية ولا يقاتلون ويقولون: (انصرنا على القوم الكافرين)؛  فهذا لا معنى له بالنسبة إلينا، كما لو أنك ما تأكل ولا تشرب وتقول: رب  أشبعني وروني والطعام والشراب بين يديك.وهنا لطيفة من لطائف العامة: كسول  نائم في ظل شجرة أو جدار، فطلعت الشمس وأخذت تزحف حوله فوصلت إلى قدميه،  فما استطاع أن يجذب رجليه إليه، فيمر به شخص فيقول: يا عم، يا أخي! أبعدني  عن الشمس، فيقول له: جر رجليك إليك، فيقول: انظروا إلى البخل؟! ويبقى، ثم  يأتي الثاني والشمس قد وصلت إلى ركبتيه أو إلى صدره، فيقول: أبعدوني عن  الشمس، فيقول له: ما لك؟ أمجنون أنت؟ قم من هنا وابتعد عن الشمس! فيقول:  انظر إلى البخل! فكذلك وضع العالم الإسلامي إلا من رحم الله، يقولون:  (انصرنا على القوم الكافرين)، فما بايعتم إماماً ولا التففتم حوله ولا  أعلنتم الحرب على دولة كافرة وتقولون: انصرنا!نعيد تلاوة الآيتين  الكريمتين:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  [البقرة:285] اللهم اجعلنا منهم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم،  ربنا إنا آمنا بك إلهاً لا إله غيرك ولا رب سواك، وآمنا بما أنزلت على  رسولنا من كتابك وشرعك يا رب العالمين. كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  [البقرة:285] وقد سبق أن عرفنا  الملائكة في العقيدة، وأكثر المسلمين لا يدرون من هم الملائكة؟ ولكن لا بد  من طلب العلم، فنحن نخبر عن إيماننا بملائكته، وكل يوم نصلي على إخواننا،  فمن أخذ أرواحهم؟ الملائكة، وهل هناك من ينكر هذا؟ النطفة في رحم المرأة  بعد أربعة أشهر من ينفخ فيها الروح؟ تبقى لحمة ثم تتحول إلى بشر، فكيف تصبح  حية وفيها الروح؟ ملك ينفخ فيها. والقرآن الذي بين أيدينا نزل على أمي لم  يقرأ ولم يكتب، فكيف وصل إليه؟ وفوق هذا رأى الصحابة جبريل بينهم يمشي،  والشاهد عندنا: أننا نؤمن بملائكة الله وأنهم خلق من خلقه أطهار أصفياء،  كلهم أنوار،  لا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا  يُؤْمَرُونَ  [التحريم:6]، ونؤمن بكتب الله كلها ما علمنا منها وما لم  نعلم، هذا معتقدنا.                                                                      

** لطيفة في المغايرة بين فعل الكسب في الخير والشر                                                                                                   * *

                               وهناك لطيفة في قوله تعالى:  لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ  [البقرة:286]، لم قال في الخير: لها ما كسبت،  وفي الشر: ما اكتسبت؟ اللطيفة التي لا ننساها: أن الخير فعله فطري في  الإنسان، فعل الخير ما تجد له كزازة في النفس ولا شدة ولا انقباضاً، إن  أردت أن تفعل الخير، لكن الشر هو الذي تجد فيه ذلك حتى تجاهد الفطرة  وتغلبها. مثلاً: الآن أي واحد أراد أن يقول لأخيه:كيف حالك، هل أنت طيب، هل  أنت بخير؛ فإنه لا يصعب عليه هذا، ولو أراد أن يسبه لا يجده يفعله بسهولة،  فهذا مثال سهل؛ لأن الله قال:  لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ  [البقرة:286] من  الخير؛ لأنها تكسبه بدون تكلف، بخلاف الشر فلها ما اكتسبته وافتعلته  وانفعلت حتى فعلته، والمثال كما علمتم، تستطيع أن تعطي ريالك في يد أي مؤمن  بكل سهولة، ولا تستطيع أن تخطفه من يد مؤمن، ما تقدر إلا إذا جاهدت نفسك،  وهكذا فعل الخير لين سهل مبارك طيب يتناسب مع الفطرة، وفعل الشر بضد ذلك،  كل شر لا يقدم عليه الإنسان إلا بعد مجاهدة نفسه والتكلف ليخرج عن فطرته  وبشريته حتى يفعل ذلك الشر:  لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا  اكْتَسَبَتْ  [البقرة:286] لأن الافتعال هذا تكلف.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا  محمد وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (43) 
الحلقة (50)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (14) 


من مظاهر علم الله وحكمته الموجبة لعبادته سبحانه وحده أنه خلق آدم، وجعله  خليفة في الأرض، وقد استفهم الملائكة ربهم عن جدوى كونهم أكرم المخلوقات،  فهم يسبحون الله ويقدسونه، بخلاف هذا المخلوق وذريته الذين سيفسدون في  الأرض لكن الله سبحانه أظهر لهم شرف آدم بأن عرض المسميات وسألهم عنها،  فعجزوا وأجاب آدم، فعاتبهم ربهم بأنه يعلم الغيب كله، فكيف يستغربون حكمه.  

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء. وقراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ  يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ  وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَعَلَّمَ  آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ فَقَالَ  أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  قَالُوا  سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  قَالَ يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ  فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي  أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا  كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:30-33].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق  القرآني المبارك الكريم.                                

** حقيقة أنه لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *

                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هنا في  هذا السياق الكريم تتأكد حقيقة أنه لا إله إلا الله، فلا كفر ولا شرك ولا  نفاق، إذ تلك المعبودات أوهام باطلة، لا تستحق أن تعبد أبداً بحال من  الأحوال.وهاهنا تتجلى مظاهر الربوبية والألوهية الإلهية، وتتجلى مقتضيات  عبادته؛ وهي القدرة التي لا يعجزها شيء، والعلم الذي أحاط بكل شيء، والحكمة  التي لا يخلو منها شيء، والرحمة التي تتجلى في كل المخلوقات، فهذا الذي  يستحق أن يعبد، وهذا الذي ينبغي أن يحب، وأن يبجل، ويرجى، ويعظم، أما من  عداه من تلك الآلهة المزعومة المدعاة فعبادتها باطلة، وأهلها مبطلون.وها هي  ذي آيات الله تبين لنا عظمة ربنا عز وجل، وعلمه، وقدرته، ورحمته، وحكمته،  وتقرر نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه رسول الله، فلولا أنه غير رسول  الله فمن أين له أن يأتي بهذه العلوم والمعارف؟ وكيف تأتيه؟! فهي علوم لا  تتلقى إلا من طريق السماء، وليست هي علوم كونية في الأرض أو في السماء، هذه  علوم إلهية، ولولا أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاء بهذا العلم  الإلهي.                                                                      

** خطاب الله تبارك وتعالى للملائكة                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي  جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  أي: اذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المنافقين  والمشركين، والكافرين، والمرتابين، والفاسقين، والمفسدين؛ إذ الكل يشملهم  الضياع والخسران، وقل لهم، واذكر لهم. وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه، (ربك) أي: خالقك، ورازقك، ومدبر أمرك، والموحي إليك، والذي نبأك  وأرسلك، وفي هذا تشريف لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإعلاء لمكانته، إذ  يتكلم عن الله بما علمه الله. وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  وقد  عرفنا من هم الملائكة؟ هم عالم مادة خلقه وتركيبه النور، وهذا العالم لا  يحصي عدد أفراده إلا الله، وحسبنا ما صح عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  قال: ( أطت السماء وحق لها أن تئط، ما فيها موضع شبر أو موضع قدم إلا عليه  ملك راكع أو ساجد )،وقد عرفنا أن كل آدمي معه عشرة ملائكة.هذا العالم  الأطهر الله عز وجل يقول لهم:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً    يريد أن يعلمنا أسلوب السؤال والجواب، إذ هما طريقتا العلم والحصول عليه،  وقد كان نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيراً ما يورد الأسئلة على أصحابه ثم  يجيبهم، فطريق السؤال والجواب للحصول على علم طريقة رحمانية ربانية.  

** خلافة الإنسان في الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  ماذا قال لهم؟   إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً   أية أرض هذه؟ هذه الأرض قبل أن  يعمرها بنو آدم، إذ علمنا أنها أعدت إعداداً خاصاً للحياة فيها، وأنها  مخلوقة مع السماوات .. قبل السماوات أو بعدها كما علمتم، وهذا لا يهمنا،  فقط يهمنا أنها أعدت إعداداً خاصاً ليحيا عليها هذا الإنسان، فهي دار ضيافة  ونزل من أجل ابن آدم.إذاً: هذه الأرض هي المقصودة بقول ربنا تعالى:   إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ  المعروفة المعهودة لهم.   خَلِيفَةً  خليفة  يخلف من؟ لأهل العلم طريقان نسلكهما معاً، ولا منافاة؛ لأن القرآن حمال  وجوه.الطريقة الأولى: هي أن الجن سكنوا هذه الأرض قبل بني آدم، امتحنهم  الله فأسكنهم هذه الأرض، فلما سكنوها ما كان منهم إلا الحروب والفتن، وسفك  الدماء، والجرائم المتنوعة المتعددة، وهذا يشهد له قوله تعالى:  يُفْسِدُ  فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ [البقرة:30]، قالوا هذا لعلمهم السابق بما  حصل من عالم الجن وأنهم أفسدوا في الأرض بالمعاصي، وارتكاب المحرمات،  وإضاعة الواجبات، كما هو الفساد المعروف، وبسفك الدماء بقتال بعضهم بعضاً،  وهذا ورد، وأن الله أرسل مع إبليس قبل أن يبلس جيشاً من الملائكة قاتلوا  معه، وأجلاهم من الأرض.فلما علمت الملائكة هذا وسألهم الله مختبراً لهم  ومستشيراً، وليس في حاجة إلى أن يستشير، ولكن من باب التعليم:  إِنِّي  جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ  فِيهَا [البقرة:30] أي: بارتكاب المعاصي. وعرفنا الفساد في الأرض بم يكون؟  بالكذب، بالخيانة، بالغش، بالخداع، بالفجور، بأكل الربا، بسفك الدماء، هذا  هو الفساد في الأرض دائماً وأبداً. فقالوا هذا لما علموا مما وقع من ذلك  العالم عالم الجن بامتحان من الله وتدبير. هذه طريقة، ولا بأس بها، وهي  مروية عن الصحابة أيضاً.والطريقة الثانية: أنهم تفرسوا، والعلم يكون أيضاً  علم فراسة، شاهدوا هذا المخلوق وهو طينة، ونظروا إليه، وعرفوا أن هذا النوع  ينتج عنه الفساد وسفك الدماء، وهذا من باب الفراسة.ومن الجائز أن يكون  الله تعالى أعلمهم، ثم لما علموا ما أعلمهم جاء دور الامتحان والسؤال  والجواب، قالوا:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ  الدِّمَاءَ [البقرة:30] فكان رد الله تبارك وتعالى عليهم أن قال:  إِنِّي  أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ [البقرة:30]. فما دمت أعلم وما تعلمون فأنا  فاعل وخالق ما أريد، وأنتم لا علم لكم، بحسب ما عندكم قلتم كلمتكم، وأنا  أعلم ما لا تعلمون.                                                                      

** أهمية وجود خليفة في حياة الناس على هذه الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               موضوع (خليفة) تكلم فيه أهل العلم وبإيجاز، فقالوا:أولاً:  خليفة لأن الجن الذين سكنوا في الأرض أجلوا منها وهلكوا، فإذا نزل آدم إلى  الأرض مع ذريته أصبح خليفة لمن سبق، وهذا معقول ومقبول، خليفة لمن سبق أن  نزل الأرض، وحصل الذي حصل، وأجلوا منها إلى الجزر.ثانياً: خليفة عن الله في  إجراء أحكامه بين خلقه، فالله شرع قطع يد السارق، ورجم الزاني، وقتل  القاتل، ومن ينفذ هذا؟ لابد من خليفة، يخلف في ذلك، ولا حرج أبداً.وهنا مما  ينبغي أن يعلم أنه لابد للبشرية من خليفة، فهذا فرض، أما نحن المسلمين  فالإجماع على أنه لابد من خليفة يحكم المسلمين بشرع الله، ولا يحل أبداً أن  يعيش المسلمون على الفوضى، بل لابد من خليفة، وتجب طاعته، وهو المذكور في  قول الله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:59]، إلا أن  هذا الخليفة لابد وأن يكون من مستويات عالية، فلا يكون صعلوكاً من صعاليك  الناس، ولا مجهول النسب، ولا أمياً وجاهلاً، ولا فاسقاً ولا فاجراًً، ولا  كافراً ولا ساحراً، وهذا أمر مفروغ منه؛ بل يكون خلاصة ما عندنا من  الصلحاء، والأطهار، والأصفياء.فإذا أراد أهل إقليم مبايعة حاكم لابد وأن  تكون فيه صفات الكمال؛ لأنها أمانة لا توضع إلا في يد من هو أهل لها، وهذا  أمر معلوم بالضرورة.ومتى كان الحاكم شريف النسب، معروف الأصل والحسب، ذا  حياء وعلم ومعرفة، ييسر الله له الأمر، ويسود المسلمين بالهدى والخير.ودل  على هذا:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30]، فلا يحل  للمسلمين أن يعيشوا بلا إمام يقودهم، ولا حاكم يحكمهم.وكونهم يختارون نعم.  إلا إذا حاكم قهرهم وغلبهم وحكم، فبمجرد ما يستتب له الأمر وجبت طاعته  والإذعان لأمره والمشي وراءه وجوباً؛ لأن الإسلام لا يسمح أن تراق دماء  المسلمين، وأن تسلب أموالهم وتنتهك أعراضهم في الفوضى، لابد من حاكم،  والآية صريحة:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  .                                                                      

** سبب استفهام الملائكة ابتداء عن جعل خليفة في الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               لم قالت الملائكة:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا  وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ  [البقرة:30]؟إما لما لاحظوه من علم سابق أعلمهم  الله، وإما لما علموا من أهل الأرض الذين سكنوها وسفكوا الدماء وأفسدوا  فيها. فهذا هو جوابهم:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ  الدِّمَاءَ  ؟ فرد الله تعالى بقوله:  قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:30].وهنا يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من سئل عما  لا يعلم فليقل: الله أعلم. ما أبردها على الكبد كما قال علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه. فإذا سئلت عما لا تعلم فقل: الله أعلم، وذلك خير لك. إذ قال  تعالى:  إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   فرضوا بتدبير الله وحكمه  وقضائه، وسكتوا، وفوضوا الأمر لله العليم الخبير.                                                                      

** تسبيح الملائكة وتقديسهم لله تبارك وتعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ  لَكَ  [البقرة:30]؟ معنى (نسبح بحمدك) نقول: سبحان الله وبحمده، وهذا ورد  يردده المؤمنون والمؤمنات إلى يوم القيامة، وهو قولك: سبحان الله وبحمده،  وجاء في التبشير بهذا الورد أن من قالها مائة مرة حين يصبح وحين يمسي حط  الله عنه خطاياه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر! سبحان الله وبحمده. وَنَحْنُ  نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ  أي: نقول: سبحان الله وبحمده، والملائكة طول الدهر  وهم يسبحون بهذا التسبيح. ليل نهار.وقوله:  وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ  الأصل:  ونقدسك، والتقديس: التنزيه والتطهير عما لا يليق، وزيدت اللام لتقوية  الكلام، إذ زيادة المبنى تزيد في المعنى في لسان هذه الأمة؛ اللسان  العربي.وسبحه: نزهه عما لا يليق به من الشرك، وقدسه في ذاته بحيث تبعد عنه  كل ما يعرف بنقص، فالتسبيح كالتقديس، إلا أن التقديس يتعلق بذات الله عز  وجل، والتسبيح يتعلق بصفاته وما له من حقوق، وهي عبادته وحده. وَنَحْنُ  نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ  بمعنى: ما هناك حاجة إلى خلق هذا المخلوق وإنزاله في  الأرض من أجل أن يعبدك، فنحن نسبح لك ونقدس، فهذا رأيهم، وهذا منتهى  علمهم، فلا علم لهم، فقالوا قولتهم هذه، ولو فوضوا الأمر إلى الله لكان  خيراً، ولكن هذا اجتهادهم، لما استشارهم سألهم: إني جاعل كذا، ليسمع منهم  ما يرون وما يقولون، فلما أعلمهم قالوا:  وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ  وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  فأسكتهم. وسوف  يبين لهم أيضاً مراده من خلق هذا المخلوق.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا  [البقرة:31]  أهل العلم المفسرون وغيرهم يقولون: كيف هذا؟ كيف يعلم آدم الأسماء كلها؟!  ثم كيف يعرض الأسماء -أي: الذوات-؟أما الآن فأصبح الذي يشك في هذا أو يرتاب  ويضطرب لا عقل له.أولاً: أليس قد كتب الله في كتاب المقادير كل ما هو كائن  من اسم وذات وصفة؟ كل ما كان ويكون إلى يوم القيامة قد جرى به القلم، وهو  محفوظ ومعروف. فعلم آدم الأسماء، وعرفه ذوات المسميات حتى شاهد الذوات وعرف  الأسماء. الآن التلفاز يعرض لك فتشاهد الأسماء والمسميات، هذا اسمه  إبراهيم، وهذه اسمها النخلة. أسماء الأجناس كلها!وكونه تعالى قديراً،  عليماً، حكيماً على أن يلهم عبده آدم في ذلك العالم أن يحفظ كل ما عرض عليه  هذا أمر سهل على الله، الآدمي في هذه الظروف يحفظ آلاف الكلمات بل  ملايين!إذاً: فعلم آدم الأسماء كلها من الماء إلى الطين .. إلى اللبن ..  إلى النخلة .. إلى الإنسان كما هو في كتاب المقادير. ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ   [البقرة:31] أي: الأسماء والمسميات بها عرضهم على الملائكة كأنها شاشة  تلفاز، وأمرهم أن يبينوا أسماء تلك المسميات. فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي  بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:31] في علمكم  ومعرفتكم. ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ  [البقرة:31] ما قال:  فعرضها؛ لأن فيها الأنبياء والرسل والبشر وذوي العقول، وليست كلها لا عقل  لها. أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   عجزوا،  وما استطاعوا الجواب، ولم يستطيعوا أن يقولوا شيئاً ولم يسعهم إلا أن  يقولوا: الله أعلم!                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ماذا قال الملائكة؟  سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا  عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:32]. وبهذا  خرجوا من المأزق الضيق، فوضوا الأمر لله، وقدسوه ونزهوه عن العبث واللهو  والباطل .. عن الجهل .. عن كل ما هو نقص في ذاته وفي صفاته:  سُبْحَانَكَ  لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا  وهو كذلك، فلا علم لمخلوق من  الملائكة أو من الإنس أو الجن إلا ما علمه الله، ونحن إذا عندنا علوم فهذه  العلوم من أين أتت؟ ولولا أن الله علمنا نعلم؟! والله لا يعلم أحدنا شيئاً  لولا أن الله علمه، حتى كيف يلبس ثوبه أو نعله؛ لأن العلم مصدره الله، فهو  الذي يغرز الغرائز، ويطبع الطبائع، ويلهم ويوجد الأفكار في المفكرين، هو  خالق كل شيء.فسلمت الملائكة لله:  سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا  عَلَّمْتَنَا  لو علمتنا كما علمت آدم لقلنا: هذا فلان وهذا فلان، وهذا  اسمه كذا وهذا كذا.وعظمة الله وربوبيته وإلهيته تتجلى في كون آدم الذي خلقه  من طين، ونفخ فيه من روحه، وأصبح ذا منطق وذا سمع وذا بصر، علمه في زمن لا  ندري مقداره، في ساعة، في دقيقة، في لحظة، لكن نعلم أن الله يقول للشيء:  كن فيكون، فعلمه الأسماء كلها، أسماء الأجناس كلها باللغة التي أراد الله؛  ولأن تكون العربية أولى؛ لأنها لغة أهل الجنة، هذا اسمه كذا وهذا كذا،  وانظر إلى الملائكة مع طهارتهم، وصفائهم، ووجودهم قبل آدم -ممكن بملايين  السنين- ما استطاعوا أن يقولوا كلمة، فسلموا الأمر لله، ونزهوا الله  وقدسوه:  سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا  وأكدوا ذلك  بقولهم:  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ  العليم بكل شيء، الحكيم  في كل شيء، فلا عبث، ولا لهو، ولا باطل، ولا..، وإنما العلم والحكمة مع  بعضهما البعض.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى لآدم:  يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ   [البقرة:33] آدم هذا الاسم مأخوذ من الأدمة، وهي بياض مع حمرة، وهذه هي  طينة التراب؛ ولهذا سبق أن علمنا أن الله تعالى لما أراد أن يخلق آدم أمر  الملائكة أن يأتوه بأجزاء من الأرض: من الرمل، من التراب الأحمر، الأبيض،  الأسود، الحزن، الخشن، اللين، الرقيق، فمن مجموع تلك التربة خلق الله آدم،  فذريته أصبحوا يحملون تلك الصفات، منهم الحزن الشديد .. منهم اللين .. منهم  الأحمر والأسود والأبيض، بحسب الطينة الأولى.وإن قلت: الأجواء والأهواء  تؤثر؟ هذا شيء عارض فقط، لكن الأصل أن بني آدم كما هم أمامنا، وآدم مأخوذ  من الأدمة التي هي بين الحمرة والبياض.إذاً:  يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ  بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ   أي: بأسماء هذا العرض من المخلوقات، أسماء ومسميات، فأخذ  يقول: هذا فلان، هذا فلان، هذا كذا، هذا كذا، هذا كذا! أَنْبِئْهُمْ  بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ  [البقرة:33]، قال  تعالى لهم:  أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ   [البقرة:33]، وهذا التقرير الذي تم أمام الملائكة باق، وهو لنا أن نعلم علم  يقين أن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض، وهو ما غاب عن العيون، وبَعُدَ عن  الحواس، وعجز الآدمي أو الجني أو حتى الملك عن معرفته، فهذا الغيب يعلمه  الله عز وجل، سواء كان في السماوات أو كان في الأرض، فهذا الذي يستحق أن  يعبد، وأما مخلوق؛ مصنوع في حاجة إلى وجوده وبقاء حياته فلا؛ إذ الآيات  تقرير عبودية لله عز وجل، فلا يستحقها مخلوق ولا كائن من الكائنات؛ لأن  الله أبطل الشرك والكفر، وندد بذلك، وقاد البشرية إلى أن تعرف الذي يستحق  أن يعبد، وهو الله عز وجل. وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا   [البقرة:31]، كيف يتم هذا لولا أن الله الذي علمه؟ وهل يوجد الآن من يستطيع  أن يتكلم بلغات العالم، ويعرفها كلها؟ هل يوجد من يعرف الذرات الموجودة في  الأرض وبأسمائها؟ هذا لا يقدر عليه إلا الله عز وجل، وهو الذي ينبغي أن  يعبد، وأن يحب، وأن يعظم، أما المخلوقات كيف تعبد مع الله؟!العلم والقدرة  والحكمة والرحمة هي مقتضيات أن يعبد الله عز وجل؛ فلهذا بطل أن يعبد غير  الله؛ ولهذا عامة الرسل أول كلمة تقولها لأقوامها: اعبدوا الله، ولا تشركوا  به شيئاً.وقد علمنا وعرفنا أن هذه العبادة ليس الله في حاجة إليها، ولا  كماله، ولا ربوبيته، ولا ألوهيته مفتقرة إليها، هذه العبادة فقط من أجل أن  يكمل عليها العابدون ويسعدوا!                               

** الشرك ظلم عظيم                                                                                                   * *

                               من الظلم بل أبشع الظلم أن يعبد من لا يخلق ولا يرزق، ولا  يهب ولا يعطي، ولا ينفع ولا يضر، ومن منكم يرضى بالظلم، وهو وضع الشيء في  غير موضعه! فعبادة غير الخالق ظلم من أفظع أنواع الظلم! وقد عرفها المؤمنون  من أمة الإسلام منذ أن كانت إلى اليوم.ولا ننسى قول الله تعالى من سورة  الأنعام في الحِجاج الذي دار بين إبراهيم وبين قومه:  قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِي  فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ إِلَّا  أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلا  تَتَذَكَّرُونَ   *  وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ  أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  سُلْطَانًا فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ  [الأنعام:80-81]  أنا أم أنتم؟ من يعبد الله، أم من يعبد غير الله؟  فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ  أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنعام:81]، قال تعالى:   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ  لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  [الأنعام:82]، الذين آمنوا ولم يخلطوا  إيمانهم بظلم، وكيف يخلط الإيمان بالظلم؟ أي: بأن يعبد مع الله غيره، وبأن  يشرك في عبادة الله، سواء عبادة القلب أو اللسان أو الجوارح، بأن يعبد مع  الله غيره.وهذه الآية لما تلاها الأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم اضطربوا، وقالوا:  من ينجو منا إذن؟! إذا كان لا نجاة .. لا يتحقق الأمن من عذاب الله وسخطه  إلا من آمن ولم يخلط إيمانه بظلم فمن ينجو؟! كلنا يظلم، وظنوا أنها معاصي  كسبة، أو شتمة، أو غيبة، أو نميمة، أو ذنب من الذنوب، فشكوا ذلك إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال لهم: ( ألم تسمعوا قول العبد الصالح إذ قال  لابنه:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ  عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13] ) ظلم عظيم، فالظلم يتفاوت فيه الصغير والكبير، نعم،  هل شتمك فلاناً في الشارع كشتمك أباك؟! إذاً: الظلم يتفاوت، وأعظمه أن تسلب  حق الله، وتعطيه لغير الله، إذ الظلم حقيقته -يا معشر المستمعين  والمستمعات- وضع الشيء في غير موضعه.وقد مثلنا أمثلة: هل يجوز لأحدكم الآن  أن يدفع الجالسين يميناً وشمالاً وينام؟! هل هذا مكان نوم؟!هل يجوز لأحدنا  أن يعرض بضاعته الآن في المسجد يبيعها؟! هذا ظلم، فقد وضع الشيء في غير  موضعه.هل يجوز لعاقل أن يجلس أمام باب المسجد ويرفع ثيابه ويتبول؟! هذا  ظلم، ووضع الشيء في غير موضعه هو الظلم.والظلم حرام بالإجماع، ومنذ أن هبط  آدم إلى الأرض لم يقر الظلم ذو عقل بحال من الأحوال.وأي أنواع الظلم أفظع  وأبشع؟أن يخلقك الله ويرزقك، ويربيك وينميك، ويجعلك عبده؛ فتغمض عينيك عنه  وتلتفت إلى غيره! وبدل أن تحلف به تعظيماً له وتمجيداً تحلف بسواه؛ إغاظة  له.وبدل أن ترفع كفيك إليه ضارعاً سائلاً: يا رب! تلتفت إلى غيره  وتسأله.وبدل أن تركع ساجداً معلناً عن ذُلِّك وافتقارك وحاجتك إليه تفعل  ذلك أمام كائن من الكائنات، ومخلوق من المخلوقات. فهل تصورتم أن أفظع أنواع  الظلم هو الشرك، والعياذ بالله؟! وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ  تَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:33] قال العلماء: من هو الذي كان يكتم بينهم شيئاً؟  قالوا: إبليس قبل أن يبلس، وقبل أن ييأس، فما إن شاهد آدم وهو في طينته  وعرف بالفراسة أن لهذا المخلوق شأناً، تعهد بأن لا يطيع، وكتم هذا في نفسه،  فأعلمهم الله أنه يعلم ما يكتمون.   

**استحقاق الله للعبادة دون سواه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين! هنا مسائل لابد من العودة إليها:أولاً: لم  استحق الله تعالى العبادة دون من سواه؟ لعلمه الذي أحاط بكل شيء، فالذي لا  يعلم الغيب كيف يعبد؟! ثانياً: لقدرته التي تجلت في خلق السماوات والأرض ..  في خلق الملائكة .. في خلق أبينا آدم.القدرة التي لا يعجزها شيء، فالذي لا  قدرة له أو له قدرة محدودة، وطاقة محدودة لا تتجاوز فكيف يستحق أن يعبد؟!  كيف يشرك مع الله في عبادته كما يفعل المشركون؟والحكم  ة ما خلا منها شيء،  فافهم يا عبد الله أنه لا يوجد كائن مخلوق إلا لحكمة! لا عبث، ولا لهو، ولا  باطل، ولا سدى ولكن كل شيء لحكمة.ومن يرقى إلى هذا المستوى حتى يعبد مع  الله بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة؟! هذا أولاً.                                                                  

**أهمية وجود خليفة للمسلمين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثانياً: الخليفة. وقد بينا في إيجاز أنه لا يحل للمسلمين أن  يعيشوا بدون خليفة، لماذا؟ لأن الفوضى تدمرهم، وتقضي على حياتهم، فيفقدون  الأمن والطهر والصفاء، ولو استفاق المسلمون من غفوتهم، وعادوا إلى صوابهم  لأعلنوا عن بيعة خليفة لهم، وتصبح البلاد الإسلامية كلها ولايات ومناطق  تابعة للخليفة المسلم، ولما شتتهم العدو ومزقهم نكاية بهم، وتدميراً لهم،  وحصل الذي حصل؛ وجب على أهل الإقليم أنهم هم الذين يختارون من يحكمهم، من  أصلحهم .. من أعلمهم .. من أشرفهم .. من أكملهم؛ حتى يستتب أمرهم، وتكمل  سعادتهم وحياتهم.فالدعوة إلى الفوضى محرمة ولا تحل، ومن هنا حرم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم تحريماً قطعياً الخروج على الحاكم، ولم يأذن فيه إلا في  صورة واحدة، فعليكم بالسمع والطاعة في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  فإذا أمر الحاكم بمعروف يجب أن يطاع، نهى عن منكر يجب أن يطاع، أمر بمباح  أو نهى عن مباح يجب أن يطاع.والحمد لله! هذه الحكومات التي تحكم العالم  الإسلامي ما ظهر إلا مرة، حكم شيوعيون في جنوب اليمن حقيقة أمروا بالمنكر،  وقلنا: لا طاعة، أما من عداهم ما هناك من أمر المسلمين بأن يعبدوا غير  الله! فما هناك من أمرهم بأن لا يصوموا، ولا أن لا يصلوا، ولا أن لا يزكوا،  ولا أن لا يأمروا بالمعروف ولا أن لا ينهوا عن منكر، لكن فقط جهل المسلمين  هو الذي وقف بهم.يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عليكم بالسمع والطاعة إلا أن  تروا كفراً بواحاً ) صراحاً واضحاً، لا يختلف فيه اثنان إذا ناقشوه، أو  أرادوا أن يفهموه: ( عندكم فيه من الله برهان ).هنا ماذا يصنعون؟ لو كانوا  على المستوى المطلوب منهم بوصفهم مسلمين أنه الحاكم إذا أعلن عن كفره  وردته، وقال: لا أؤمن بهذا الدين، ولا بهذه الشريعة، حينئذ يجب أن يخلعوه  ويبعدوه، وينصبوا غيره.وهل هذا يتم لأمة مختلفة متفرقة؛ أحزاباً، وجماعات؟  لا يتم لهم.إذاً: محنتنا أننا فقدنا الأخوة الإيمانية .. الأخوة الإسلامية،  فالمسلمون في أي بلد ما هم بمتآخين، ولا متحابين ولا متعاونين، فكيف  يستطيعون أن يخلعوا حاكماً ارتد،وكفر بالله وخرج عن الإسلام؟!فلابد إذاً من  وجود أمة حية تسمع وتبصر، تعطي وتمنع، تستطيع أن تخلع وتنصب، أما أمة  ممزقة، مفرقة، مختلفة كيف تخلع حاكماً وتنصب غيره؟! أنى لها ذلك، وكيف  يتم؟إذاً: فكل من يدعو إلى الفرقة والصراع والنزاع وسفك الدماء خرج عن منهج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وينبغي أن نذعن للحاكم ونستسلم وننقاد، لكن  في حدود ما هو مأذون له فيه، أن يقول الحاكم: اشرب المحرم، أو البس الحرام  أو قل الحرام، فلا يطاع، والله عز وجل ما يسلط على المؤمنين حاكماً يكفرهم  أو يحملهم على الفسق والفجور إذا كانوا قد حققوا ولاية الله عز وجل، ولكن  إذا وجدوا أنفسهم تائهين في صحاري الحياة لا معرفة، ولا بصيرة، ولا  استقامة؛ قد يسلط الله تعالى عليهم عدوهم.                               

** وجوب تحقيق ولاية الله                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: نعود إلى الحلقة المفقودة. وهي أنه يجب أن نوالي الله  عز وجل، وأن نحقق ولايته، وإذا ما أصبحنا أولياء الله فالله عز وجل يؤدبنا  .. يعذبنا بما شاء .. يسلط علينا أفسقنا وأفجرنا .. يسودنا بالحديد  والنار، ولا نلوم إلا أنفسنا.ما هي ولاية الله؟ولاية الله أن نحقق إيماننا،  ذاك الإيمان المطلوب، الذي إذا عرضناه على الكتاب والسنة، وعلى أهل العلم  والبصيرة وافقوا عليه وقالوا: هذا هو الإيمان!أولاً: الإيمان، وثانياً:  تقوى الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.الإيمان والتقوى بهما تتحقق ولاية العبد  للرب تعالى، وولاية الرب للعبد.أما إذا فجرنا وفسقنا، وخرجنا عن طاعة ربنا  وطاعة رسولنا وانتهت الولاية؛ ماذا نريد من الله سوى أنه يسلط علينا من  يسومنا الخسف والعذاب، ولو أن المؤمنين استفاقوا وأفاقوا حقيقة لأقبلوا على  الله بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم يحققون أولاً ولايتهم لله تعالى، إيمان  وتقوى، وهذا يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! يتطلب منا العلم، وها نحن في  هذه الآيات سنعرف كيف شرف الله آدم، ورفع قدره بالعلم، والذين جهلوا من  الملائكة أصبحوا دون مستوى آدم عليه السلام.العلم كيف نطلبه، وكيف نحصل  عليه؟ كما علمنا وقدمنا، كيف كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم  أصحابه؟يجمعهم بين يديه في مسجده ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، فإذا  أراد المسلمون في الشرق والغرب أن يحققوا ولاية الرب تعالى لهم عليهم أن  يحققوا إيمانهم، فيؤمنون إيماناً كإيمان نبيهم وأصحابه، ويعبدون الله عبادة  عبده بها نبيه وأصحابه، إذ هذه الفرقة الناجية، هم الذين يكونون على ما  كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، عقيدة وعبادة وسلوكاً  وآداباً.معاشر المستمعين! تحقيق الولاية أن نقبل على الله في صدق ونطلب منه  أن يعلمنا، فنقرأ كتابه وسنة نبيه في بيته، فلا نتخرج بعد العام والعامين  إلا علماء وأولياء لله، لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة، أما مع  التمرد والعصيان على الله فأنى لنا أن نكون أولياء لله، لا خوف علينا ولا  حزن في دنيانا وأخرانا؟                                                                                                        

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل  في الأرض خليفة ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين! ما قرأنا الآيات في الكتاب فإليكموها كما  هي.يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي  الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا  وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ  قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:30].                               

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [شرح الكلمات: الملائكة: جمع مَلْأك، ويخفف  فيقال: مَلَك، وهم خلق من عالم الغيب، أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  الله تعالى خلقهم من نور.الخليفة: من يخلف غيره، والمراد به هنا: آدم عليه  السلام.يفسد فيها: الإفساد في الأرض يكون بالكفر وارتكاب المعاصي.يسفك:  يسيل الدماء بالقتل والجرح.نسبح بحمدك: نقول: سبحان الله وبحمده، والتسبيح:  التنزيه عما لا يليق بالله تعالى.ونقدس لك: فننزهك عما لا يليق بك،  والتقديس: التطهير والبعد عما لا ينبغي، واللام في (لك) زائدة لتقوية  المعنى، إذ فعل قدس يتعدى بنفسه، يقال: قدسه] وإن قلت: قدس له كان زيادة في  المعنى.                                                                      

** المعنى الإجمالي                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [المعنى الإجمالي: يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يذكر  قوله للملائكة:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30] يخلفه  في إجراء أحكامه في الأرض، وأن الملائكة تساءلت متخوفة من أن يكون هذا  الخليفة ممن يسفك الدماء ويفسد في الأرض بالكفر والمعاصي؛ قياساً على خلق  من الجن حصل منهم ما تخوفوه، فأعلمهم ربهم أنه يعلم من الحِكم والمصالح ما  لا يعلمون. والمراد من هذا التذكير: المزيد من ذكر الأدلة الدالة على وجود  الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة للإيمان به تعالى، ولعبادته دون  سواه].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [هداية الآيات: أولاً: سؤال من لا يعلم غيره ممن يعلم  ]. كما علمنا، واجب وجب على من لا يعلم أن يسأل حتى يعلم.[ ثانياً: عدم  انتهار السائل، وإجابته أو صرفه بلطف ]، من سئل يجب أن لا ينتهر السائل،  فيحمر عينيه فيه، كما تقول العامة، بل يجب أن يتلطف في إجابته، إن كان يعلم  علم، لا يعلم يقول: يا بني! الله أعلم.[ ثالثاً: معرفة بدء الخلق ]، ما  عرفنا بدء الخلق؟ لما قال:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً   [البقرة:30]، هذه بداية الخلق عندنا.[ رابعاً: شرف آدم وفضله ]. وكيف وقد  أسجد له الملائكة كما سيأتي.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ...) من تفسير أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ  عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ  إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا  مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  قَالَ يَا  آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ  قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ   [البقرة:31-33].  ‏                                

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [ شرح الكلمات: آدم: نبي الله أبو البشر عليه  السلام.الأسماء: أسماء الأجناس كلها كالماء والنبات والحيوان  والإنسان.عرضهم: عرض المسميات أمامهم، ولما كان بينهم العقلاء غلب جانبهم؛  وإلا لقال: عرضها]، قال: (عرضهم)؛ لأن فيهم العقلاء.قال: [أنبئوني:  أخبروني.هؤلاء: المعروضين عليهم من سائر المخلوقات.سبحان  : تنزيهاً لك  وتقديساً.غيب السماوات: ما غاب عن الأنظار في السماوات والأرض.تبدون: أي:  تظهرون من قولهم:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا   [البقرة:30].تكتمون: تبطنون وتخفون، يريد ما أضمره إبليس من مخالفة أمر  الله تعالى، وعدم طاعته] في قضية آدم [الحكيم: الحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في  موضعه ولا يفعل ولا يترك إلا لحكمة].                                                                      

** معنى الآيات الإجمالي                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [معنى الآيات الإجمالي: يخبر تعالى في معرض مظاهر  قدرته وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لعبادته دون سواه، أنه علم آدم أسماء الموجودات  كلها، ثم عرض الموجودات على الملائكة، وقال:  أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ  هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:31]؛ في دعوى أنكم أكرم  المخلوقات وأعلمهم، فعجزوا وأعلنوا اعترافهم بذلك، و قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ  لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا  [البقرة:32]. ثم قال تعالى لآدم:  أنبئهم بأسماء تلك المخلوقات المعروضة، فأنبأهم بأسمائهم واحداً واحداً،  حتى القصعة والقُصَيعة، وهنا ظهر شرف آدم عليهم، وعتب عليهم ربهم بقوله:   أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:33]].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: بيان قدرة الله تعالى، حيث  علم آدم أسماء المخلوقات كلها فعلمها.ثانياً: شرف العلم وفضل العالم على  الجاهل.ثالثاً: فضيلة الاعتراف بالعجز والقصور.رابعاً: جواز العتاب على من  ادعى دعوى وهو غير متأهل لها ]. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (44) 
الحلقة (51)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (15) 


أكرم الله آدم بالعلم، وأمر الملائكة بالسجود له، فسجدوا جميعاً إلا إبليس،  بقي متسمراً مكانه حسداً وكبراً، فكانت عقوبته الطرد من رحمة الله، فأقسم  ليضلن آدم وزوجه وذريتهما، وسعى سعياً حثيثاً في إغواء آدم وحواء، ووسوس  لهما حتى أوقعهما في شراكه، فأخرجا من الجنة، وأهبطهم الله جميعاً إلى  الدنيا، ليعيشوا فيها بعضهم لبعض عدو إلى نهاية الحياة الدنيا.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله تعالى على  تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل  بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ  فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ  الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ  الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  فَأَزَلَّهُمَا  الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا  اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ  وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ   *  فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ  فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:34-37].  ‏                                 

** تقرير مبدأ التوحيد والنبوة والبعث الآخر                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! في هذه  الآيات تقرير مبدأ التوحيد والنبوة لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، والبعث  الآخر.هذه الآيات نزلت لغرض .. لهدف، وقد ندرك ذلك وقد لا ندركه، ولكن  النظرة العامة في مثل هذا السياق أنه تقرير لمبدأ: لا إله إلا الله، ومبدأ:  محمد رسول الله، ومبدأ: الحياة الثانية التي هي دار الجزاء بعد هذه الدار  التي هي دار العمل، إذ اليوم عمل، وغداً جزاء.والبشرية أيام نزول هذه  الآيات وبعثة هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت ضالة، تائهة في أودية  الضلال، اللهم إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب.البشرية منهم المشركون الذين يعبدون  الأوهام كالأصنام، والتماثيل، والشمس، والقمر، والنجوم .. وما إلى ذلك،  وهذه أغلبية البشرية .. مشركون.وأهل الكتاب زيادة على أنهم أشركوا فهم  كافرون، إذ كذبوا رسل الله، فالنصارى -والعياذ بالله تعالى- ضللهم اليهود  فضلوا، وأصبحوا وثنيين يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة، واليهود مع علمهم غضب الله عليهم  ولعنهم؛ لأنهم عرفوا لكنهم عموا عن الحق، وأعرضوا عنه، فهم أيضاً مشركون  وكافرون.فكيف تنقذ البشرية؟ أنقذها الله عز وجل ببعثة هذا النبي الخاتم  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ أرسله إلى الناس كافة، من ذلك قوله تعالى:   وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا   [سبأ:28]، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا  [الأعراف:158].فمثل هذه الآيات:  وَإِذْ  قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  [البقرة:30] يخاطب الله عز وجل محمد بن عبد  الله بن هاشم القرشي العدناني من ذرية إبراهيم. وَإِذْ قُلْنَا  القائل رب  العزة والجلال والكمال، وتقدم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ   [البقرة:30].إذاً: الله عز وجل خالق الخلق، ومدير الكون، ومدبر الملكوت؛ هو  الذي أرسل هذا الرسول، وإلا كيف يخاطبه وينزل عليه وحيه، ويعلِّمه؟!فالآي    بمجرد ما تسمعها تقرر مبدأ أنه لا إله إلا الله، أما الإلحاد العام الذي  ظهر منذ ثمانين سنة، وهو لا إله والحياة مادة، فهذا ما كان موجوداً على سطح  الأرض، لا بين الإنس ولا بين الجن، بل الخليقة كلها تؤمن بخالق رازق مدبر،  فلما ما عرفوه اتخذوا رموزاً يعبدونها تحت شعار التقرب إلى الله العليم  الحكيم، والذين يعبدون الأصنام ما عبدوها لذاتها، بل هم يبحثون عن الله  خالقهم، رازقهم، معطيهم ومانعهم، محييهم ومميتهم، فلما ما عرفوا زينت لهم  الشياطين عبادة الأصنام.. وما إلى ذلك، فعبدت الشعرى -كوكب معروف- في ديار  اليمن، وعبد المجوس النار، أما الإلحاد بمعنى: لا إله، فهذه فرية يهودية  أرادوا أن يطمسوا بها معالم التوحيد، وأخيراً بعدما بلغت مبلغها في الشرق  والغرب انفضح ستارها، وظهرت أنها لعبة يهودية!إذ الفطرة التي فطر الإنسان  عليها تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وتؤمن بوجود الله، ولكن عبدت الأصنام  والأوثان تقرباً إلى الله عز وجل، وهؤلاء كبار المشركين، بل وأئمتهم في  قريش في مكة قالوا:  مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى  اللَّهِ زُلْفَى  [الزمر:3]، وكيف وهم يحجون بيت الله؟ ويقفون في عرفات  لله؟ ويعبدون اللات والعزى ومناة، وحول الكعبة ثلاثمائة وستون صنماً؟! ولكل  قَبيل إله يعبده.فخطاب الله عز وجل في مثل قوله:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30] هذا  يثبت وجود الله، فهاهو ذا يتكلم، وهذا كلامه، وكيف وصل هذا الكلام؟ أوحاه،  إلى من؟ إلى محمد بن عبد الله ورسوله، فهو رسول الله، فتم مبدأ لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله.وهذه الأنباء، وهذه الأخبار غيبية، تعجز البشرية عن  الوصول إليها، أو الحصول عليها بحال من الأحوال، إذ كان هذا قبل أن يكون  الإنسان، فكيف نعلم هذا ونصل إليه؟! إنه من طريق الوحي الإلهي الذي نزل  بهذا الكتاب العظيم القرآن الكريم.   

** إخبار الله ملائكته في جعل خليفة في الأرض وجوابهم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي  جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30]، تقدم أن عرفنا أن الله  يؤدبنا ويعلمنا كيف يستشير رجالنا، وعلماؤنا، وعظماؤنا من دونهم؟ وفي  الحديث الصحيح: ( ما خاب من استخار، ولا ندم من استشار )، فالله يقول في  عباده المؤمنين:  وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى بَيْنَهُمْ  [الشورى:38]. فالله عز  وجل يقول للملائكة:  إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30]،  خليفة يخلفني في تطبيق شرائعي، وإنفاذ أحكامي، ولا حرج، خليفة من شأنه أن  يموت ويخلفه غيره:  وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلائِفَ الأَرْضِ   [الأنعام:165]، والكل كما علمتم صحيح، وتدل عليه الآية الكريمة..  يَا  دَاوُدُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً  [ص:26] خليفة ماذا؟ يطبق شرائع  الله، وينفذ أحكامه في عباده.فالملائكة كأنهم استغربوا هذه القضية وتعجبوا  منها، وقالوا:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ  الدِّمَاءَ  [البقرة:30]! وقد علمنا أنه بلغهم علم سابق أن هناك من سكن هذه  الأرض من عالم آخر -عالم الجن-، وما كان منهم إلا أن فسقوا عن أمر الله،  وخرجوا عن طاعته، وتقاتلوا وأجرموا، فالملائكة فهموا أن هذا المخلوق الجديد  الذي سيعمر الأرض قد يسفك الدماء، ويفسد فيها بارتكاب المعاصي، وغشيان  الذنوب؛ فأبدوا ما عندهم:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا  وليس هذا -والله- من باب  الاعتراض على الله، وإنما هو من باب التقرير: أتجعل هذا،  وَنَحْنُ  نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ  [البقرة:30]، فما هناك حاجة إلى أن  تخلق مخلوقاً يعصيك، ويخرج عن طاعتك، ويفسق عن أمرك، ونحن نسبحك الليل  والنهار ونقدسك يا رب العالمين!فهذا مجرد إبداء رأي، ومن حقهم أن يقولوا،  وهم مع ربهم يناديهم ويكلمهم.فرد تعالى عليهم بقوله:  إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا  لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:30] فعلمه أحاط بكل شيء، وعلمهم محدود في نطاق  ضيق، فهم سمعوا أو شاهدوا ما حدث في الأرض، فخافوا أن الذي ينزل بعد الآن  يفعل مثل الذي فعل الأولون، وقد حصل، فقد سفكنا الدماء، وأفسدنا في الأرض  الأمر الذي لا يقادر قدره. ولكن منا أولياء .. منا صالحون .. منا ربانيون،  عبدوا الله الليل والنهار، والدهر كله!  

** تعليم الله لآدم الأسماء كلها وعرضها على الملائكة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ  عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ  إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:31]. علم آدم الأسماء كلها، وسبق أن قلت  لكم: لا عجب في هذا! أبداً.  الرَّحْمَنُ   *  عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ   *   خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ   *  عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ  [الرحمن:1-4].أراه صورة  الأجناس كلها وأسماءها، وأثبتها في قلبه، فحفظها، وفهمها، وعرفها، ولا حرج،  وسواء قلنا: في ساعة أو في دهر أو في عام، هذا لا علم لنا به، الأهم أنه  علمه الأسماء كلها .. أسماء الأجناس حتى قال ابن عباس : كالقصعة والقصيعة.  شاهدها ثم حفظ أسماءها، وأراد الله ذلك ليختبر الملائكة، وليريهم عجزهم  وضعفهم.  ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ  [البقرة:31] عرض التلفاز والشاشة التي تشاهدون،  ولا ننسى عرضاً مثل هذا العرض تم هنا، في هذا المسجد، والله العظيم،  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في محرابه ولم يكن محراباً كهذا بل مكان مصلاه  إلى الجدار في الروضة، والآن موجود مكان مصلاه محراب، فالرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان يصلي بالناس، وإذا به يتقدم قليلاً ويمد يديه كأنما يريد أن  يتناول شيئاً ثم يرجع ويواصل صلاته، ثم يرجع القهقرى ويشيح برأسه ووجهه  هكذا، كأن لهباً مر، فلما فرغ من صلاته سألوه: ما الذي حدث يا رسول الله؟  قال: ( عرضت علي الجنة، فرأيت عنباً فهممت أن آخذ عنقوداً، لو أخذته لأكلت  منه الدهر كله ) لم؟ لأنه غير قابل للفناء، فلا يفنى، كالعالم الآتي لا  فناء فيه، ( وعرضت علي النار فرأيت أكثر أهلها النساء فأشحت بوجهي لحرارتها  ) فالعرض الآن في التلفاز والشاشة السينمائية بارد ليس فيه حقيقة، بل هي  صور، أما العرض هناك فكان حقيقة.هل قال أصحاب رسول الله: هذا مستحيل أو كيف  يتم؟! قالوا: آمنا بالله، وبما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.والشاهد عندنا  وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا  [البقرة:31]  أسماء الأجناس: الإنسان والحيوان والماء .. وما إلى ذلك، وشاهدها ذواتاً.  كيف هذا؟ ألم يكن قد كتبها الله في كتاب المقادير قبل أن يخلق السماوات  والأرضين؟وما من كائن على سطح هذه الأرض ولا في السماء إلا وله صورة في ذلك  السجل العظيم، الكتاب المبين أو الإمام المبين، منه فقط عرضها، وفي  البخاري من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود ( يؤمر بأربع كلمات يكتبها )، هذه  الكلمات مستحدثة، جديدة؟ هذه من كتاب المقادير ( فيكتب عمله وأجله، ورزقه،  وشقي أو سعيد ).إذاً:  وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ  عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ  [البقرة:31] عرضاً فشاهدوها،  فَقَالَ  أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:31]  بأنكم كذا وكذا،  قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا  عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:32].ثم قال  لآدم :  يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ  [البقرة:33] أخبرهم،   فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي  أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا  كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:33] لأن إبليس -عليه لعائن الله- قبل أن يبلس  ما يزال في محيط الملائكة يعبد الله عز وجل كان قد حمل في نفسه شيئاً  لهذا، فأخبرهم الله بعلمه بما في نفوسهم، وما يكتمون.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الآن وصلنا إلى الآية التي هي موضع درسنا اليوم، قال تعالى:   وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  [البقرة:34] أي: اذكر يا رسولنا ويا نبينا  قولنا للملائكة كذا وكذا. أليس هذا يشهد بوجود الله؟ أيوجد كلام بدون  متكلم؟ ألا يشهد هذا لعلم الله؟ أليس هذا علماً؟ هل يوجد علم بلا عليم؟كما  قدمنا: الآيات تقرر وجود الله، وعلم الله، وقدرة الله، وحكمة الله، ورحمة  الله، فكل آية تقرر هذا.                                

** الآية تقرر فضيلة العلم والعلماء                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! في هذه الآية فضيلة العلم والعلماء، لما  فاز آدم ونجح في الامتحان، وخاب وخسر الملائكة في امتحانهم وعجزوا، أراد  الله تعالى أن يرفع آدم، وأن يرفع شأنه، ومنزلته، ومقامه فوق مستوى  الملائكة، فها هو ذا تعالى يأمر الملائكة أن يسجدوا لآدم سجود تحية وتعظيم،  لا سجود عبادة وتأليه، إذ المسجود له في الحقيقة هو الآمر المطاع، وآدم ما  أمر ولا أطيع، فلا يقال: هذا سجود عبادة، الذي عبد وذل له وأطيع هو الله،  إذ هو الذي أمر، وآدم فاز بالتبجيل والتعظيم، إذ وقع هذا السجود وهذه  الطاعة له ومنه وإليه، ولا حرج؛ لأن الله أراد ذلك. وهذا نظير صلاتنا إلى  مقام إبراهيم  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى   [البقرة:125] فنحن بعد الطواف سبعة أشواط نصلي ركعتين لمن؟ لله تعالى، وأين  نصليهما؟ خلف مقام إبراهيم. فالمقام فاز بأشرف عبادة تقع عنده ودونه،  والصلاة هي لله عز وجل.                                                                      

** كيفية سجود الملائكة لآدم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا  لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا  [البقرة:34] السجود خاطبنا الله عز وجل بما نعرف،  والسجود في لغة العرب هو أن ينحني المرء وينكسر، وينزل للأرض، ويضع وجهه  وجبهته وأنفه على التراب، هذه حقيقة السجود وإن كان معناه الخضوع والذلة،  فكل من ذل لرجل وخضع يقال: سجد له، لكن الله خاطبنا بما هو معلوم عندنا،  فهنا سجدت الملائكة على الأرض لآدم عليه السلام، فالله هو الآمر، وهو  المطاع إذاً هو المعبود والمسجود له، وآدم فاز بالشرف والكرامة العليا؛ لأن  الله رفعه بالعلم.والسجود المعروف عندنا هو وضع الجبهة والأنف على الأرض،  ولا تصح صلاة من هو قادر على السجود بدون سجود. نعم، المريض يومئ إيماءً  إلى الأرض، أما القادر على أن يضع جبهته وأنفه على التراب فلا تصح له صلاة؛  لأن هذا ركن من أركانها، وهذا السجود كان الأولون يسجد العظماء أو الكرماء  لبعضهم البعض، والعوام تبع لذلك، والدليل أن يوسف الصديق ابن الصديق عليه  السلام لما جلس على أريكة الملك وعرش الدولة، وجمع الله له شمله بأبويه  وإخوته خروا له ساجدين، فسجدوا طاعة .. إكباراً .. تعظيماً .. تبجيلاً  ليوسف عليه السلام، وذكر هذا الحق تعالى في كتابه:  وَخَرُّوا لَهُ  سُجَّدًا  [يوسف:100].وسجد الناس لبعضهم البعض كما هي التحية المعروفة عند  الناس، وهنا أشير إلى فائدة وهي أن التحيات كلها لله، ولهذا لما نجلس بين  يدي الله عز وجل نقول: التحيات لله، التحيات: جمع تحية، وهي ما يعظم به  الإنسان أخاه، ويجله ويكبره، كلها لله، والسجود من التحيات، ولذا قال أهل  العلم: جميع حركات الصلاة تحيات، من رفع اليد، وهذه تحية عسكرية معروفة،  لكن بيد واحدة ونحن نحيي ربنا بكلتا يدينا، لا يجوز أن ترفع واحدة فقط مع  الله، لابد من يديك الاثنتين.وكذلك الوقوف باعتدال، غير مطأطئ الرأس ولا  منكسر، وذلك الاعتدال  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   [البقرة:144] هذه تحية، وقد يحيي الناس بها الآن بعضهم بعضاً.والركوع معلوم  بالضرورة أن الناس يحي بعضهم بعض بالانحناء والركوع، وتلك الجلسة التي  يجلسها جلسة تحية، والسجود فوق ذلك.فجميع التحيات التي عرفتها البشرية وحيا  بعضها بعضاً بها جمعها الله تعالى لنا في الصلاة، فلهذا الذي لا يصلي كفر  الله عز وجل، وما اعترف بجلاله، ولا كماله، ولا بعظمته، ولا بوجوده. وإن  عوقب فالعقوبة الإعدام؛ لأنه غير أهل للحياة كفر الله عز وجل، ولم يحيه،  ولم يعظمه.إذاً عرفنا أن الصلاة تحية، وقد جمعت كل أنواع التحيات، ولهذا  نقول: التحيات لله والصلوات.حاول بعض المؤمنين أن يسجدوا لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فأحد الصحابة كان بديار الشام وجاء إلى المدينة مسلماً،  فأراد أن يسجد للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأبى ولم يسمح له، واعتذر الصاحب  بأنه رأى أهل الشام يسجدون للقسس وللبطارقة قال: فأحببت أن أسجد لك كما  يسجدون لهم، فقالها صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو كنت آمراً أحداً أن يسجد لأحد  لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها؛ لما له عليها من حق، ولكن لا سجود إلا لله  رب العالمين ).فنسخ الإسلام برسوله، ورسالته، وكتابه السجود للمخلوق، فلا  يسجد إلا لله، ولا يذل المؤمن، ولا ينتصر أبداً إلا بين يدي الله عز وجل.  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا  [البقرة:34]  امتثلوا أمر ربهم على الفور، والملائكة كما درسنا وعرفنا لا يحصي لهم عدداً  إلا الله، إذا كانت السماء لا يوجد فيها موضع قدم أو شبر إلا عليه ملك  ساجد أو قائم فمن يحصي عدد الملائكة! وإذا كان كل واحد منا موكل به عشرة من  الملائكة أو اثني عشر ما بين الحفظة والكرام الكاتبين.والشاه   عندنا  (فسجدوا) امتثلوا أمر الله فخروا ساجدين لآدم، وهذا السجود وإن كان لآدم  لكن حقيقته للآمر الذي أطيع.                                                                      

** استكبار إبليس عن السجود لآدم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ  مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:34].من هو إبليس؟إبليس كنيته أبو مرة معروفة،  هل كان اسمه هكذا أو عزازئيل؟على كل إبليس كان من العابدين لله عز وجل،  الراكعين، الساجدين آلاف السنين، وهو ليس من الملائكة بل هو من الجن، من  العالم الثاني، فالملائكة أولاً والجن ثانياً والإنس بعد ذلك عالم ثالث،  والحيوان عالم رابع. والمناسبة بين النار والنور معروفة، فلهذا الجن  يختلطون بالملائكة، ويفهمون لغتهم، ويسمعون منهم، والدليل أما قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( إن الجان يكونون في عنان السماء فيختلطون بالملائكة، فيسمعون  الملائكة تتحدث عن أخبار الله التي علمهم إياها، فيسترق أحدهم الكلمة  فيأتي بها إلى الآدمي الكاهن فيقرقرها في أذنه، فيضيف إليها تسعاً وتسعين  كذبة )، ويقال: فلان يعلم الغيب ويأتونه، ويعطونه المال ليعلمهم الغيب،  ونسبة الصدق معه واحد إلى مائة.والشاهد عندنا أن إبليس كان من العباد،  ويروى أنه سبحانه أرسله مع جند من الملائكة إلى الجن الذين سكنوا الدنيا  وفسدوا فيها وسفكوا الدماء، فحاربهم إبليس بجيش عظيم من الملائكة، وأجلاهم  إلى جزر البحر، ثم لما حصل الامتحان الإلهي والاختبار وقال للملائكة وإبليس  قبل أن يبلس: اسجدوا فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى أن يسجد واستكبر، وكان من  الكافرين.وقد جاء هذا مفصلاً في عدة آيات منها ما في سورة الحجر:  إِنِّي  خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ   *  فَإِذَا  سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ   *   فَسَجَدَ الْمَلائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ   *  إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى  أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ   *  قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ  أَلَّا تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ   *  قَالَ لَمْ أَكُنْ لِأَسْجُدَ  لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ  [الحجر:28-33]  وخلقتني من نار.فأبدى علة امتناعه عن السجود لآدم وهي: أولاً: الكبر، كيف،  وأنا المخلوق من مادة ملتهبة؛ النار أسجد لمن خلق من طين، من صلصال، من حمأ  منتن مسنون.ثانياً: منعه -أيضاً- مع الكبر الحسد، فكيف يتفوق هذا المخلوق  علينا، ويفضلنا، ونؤمر بالسجود له.فكانت المصيبة مزدوجة، مركبة من الكبر  والحسد، وهما شر ما يوجد على الأرض.وداء الأمم كلها الكبر والحسد، فلهذا  يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه  مثقال ذرة من كبر ) لأن هذا القدر الخفيف القليل يحجب صاحبه عن النور،  ويمنعه من الهداية، ويطغى هذا الكبر عليه، فيتكبر حتى على الله عز وجل، فلا  يركع، ولا يسجد.والحسد من نتائجه أن أول دم سفك على سطح الأرض من بني آدم  كان نتيجة الحسد  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ  قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ  مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ  [المائدة:27] هابيل وقابيل ابنا آدم  عليه السلام، كل منهما قدم قرباناً لله عز وجل، فقبل الله أحد القربانين  ولم يقبل الآخر، لم؟ لأن الذي قبله كان يريد به وجه الله، وكان خيرة ما  يملك من المال الذي تقرب به إلى الله، والآخر -والعياذ بالله- كان أسوأ  ماله وأردأه، فلم يقبله الله عز وجل، فلما رأى أخاه تقبل الله منه، وهو لم  يتقبل منه عزم على قتله، وقتله بالفعل، فهذه أول قطرة دم على الأرض من بني  آدم، وسببها الحسد.(إلا إبليس أبى) بمعنى: رفض، وامتنع، واستكبر، وكان من  الكافرين، ومن هنا -معاشر المستمعين- إن بعض الذنوب يكفر بها صاحبها، إبليس  ما كفر الله وقال: لا وجود لله ولا سب الله ولا ولا .. كفر بمعصية، فلهذا  توجد المعاصي التي يكفر بها صاحبها، فلهذا نحذر ما هو معصية، وسواء قيل فيه  فسق أو إثم أو جريمة أو كبيرة أو صغيرة، فهناك ذنوب يكفر بها فاعلها،  والعياذ بالله. فهذا إبليس كان من جملة الكافرين لامتناعه عن طاعة الله في  السجود لآدم، وحمله على ذلك داء الأمم ألا وهو الكبر والحسد.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          يقول تعالى:  وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ  الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا  [البقرة:35]. (وقلنا  يا آدم) أي: بعد أن خلق الله آدم، وأسجد له الملائكة، وبعد أن خلق حواء من  ضلعه الأيسر فكانت إلى جنبه، وأراد الله عز وجل أن يهبطهما إلى الأرض، وهذا  متى تم؟ بعد أن خرجا عن طاعة الله وأكلا من الشجرة، وهذه فيما يبدو معصية  خفيفة، وإبليس هو الذي غرر بهما وخدعهما وقال:  إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ  النَّاصِحِينَ  [الأعراف:21]. إذاً: هذه الأحداث لم تتم في ساعة أو دقيقة  لكن الكلام هذا:  وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ  الْجَنَّةَ  [البقرة:35] متى؟ لا يوم سجد الملائكة لآدم، ولا يوم أبلس  إبليس، فهذا دهر يعرفه الله عز وجل.ولكن الترتيب للأحداث هكذا: أولاً: خلق  الله آدم ثم أسجد له الملائكة ثم بعد ذلك أمره أن يهبط إلى الأرض، وسبب  الهبوط إلى الأرض أن الله عز وجل أذن له ولحواء العيش في دار السلام،  يأكلان من ثمار الجنة ونعيمها ويسعدان بوجودهم فيها، لكنه نهاهما عن أكل  شجرة،  وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:35] أباح لهما كل ما في الجنة إلا هذه الشجرة أراد أن يمتحنهما،  وقد كتب قدراً أن ينزلهما إلى الأرض، وتعمر الأرض بذريتهما إلى يوم القيامة  ولكن هي الأسباب والسنن.فحرم عليهما الأكل من الشجرة، ما هي هذه الشجرة؟  ما دام لم يبينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا حق لنا أن نقول: التين،  ولا أن نقول: الرمان أو التفاح، هي شجرة وكفى.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** وسوسة إبليس لآدم وحواء عليهما السلام                                                                                                   * *

                               بعد أن أبلس إبليس وطرد وخرج من الجنة .. ومعنى إبليس:  المبلس، أي: اليائس من رحمة الله، المطرود والمنفي عنه كل خير، فإبليس لما  أبلس من جراء آدم وحواء .. ومن جراء آدم بالذات أراد أن ينتقم  أيضاً.والحكايات الإسرائيلية تقول: دخل إبليس في صورة حية إلى الجنة، ولا  حاجة إلى هذا، فإنه ما من أحد منا إلا وعنده جهاز تلقي وإرسال إلا ما كان  من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن الله نزع منه ذلك الجهاز حتى لا  يستطيع الشيطان أن يتصل به.أما نحن فعندنا رادار، يعمل ليل نهار.فاتصل بهما  عن طريق الوسواس، فوسوس لهما الشيطان، ما دخل الجنة ولا يدخلها، ولكن اتصل  بهم، والآن يتصل بك الإنسان من أمريكا وأنت في المدينة هو معك في بيتكم،  في أسواق المدينة؟ تقول: لا، مستحيل، قل: مستحيل، وهو: آلو آلو، يتكلم معك،  ويوسوس لك. فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا  [البقرة:36] وأسقطهما،  وأوقعهما في الزلل، وهو ارتكاب المعصية، بسبب ماذا؟ بالتزيين والتحسين   هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى  [طه:120]  إذا أكلتما من هذه الشجرة لا تموتان، ولا تفنيان بل تخلدان، وكذبهما، وهو  لا يملك إلا التزيين فقط، وأعظم سلاح لدى العدو ليوقع الآدمي في معصية الله  فيهلك هو التزيين إذ قال: فبعزتك  لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  وَلَأُغْوِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [الحجر:39-40].                                                                      

** انكشاف عورتي آدم وحواء عليهما السلام بعد استجابتهما لوسوسة إبليس                                                                                                   * *

                               ما كان من آدم إلا أن استمع لنظرية زوجته وقبل كلمتها، وهذا  الذي يقع أيضاً للرجال منا، فالذي يستجيب لامرأته ويقبل اقتراحاتها وما  تريده فيا ويحه، قد يقع فيما وقع فيه آدم، فحواء عليها السلام هي التي  بادرت وأكلت وقالت: ما أصابني شيء فكل أنت، فاستجاب وأكل، وما إن أكلا من  الشجرة، وارتكبا المعصية حتى انكشفت عورتهما، وذهب النور الذي كان يكسوهما،  ولا يعرف أحدهما فرجاً، لا قبلاً، ولا دبراً، وما إن ارتكبا المعصية حتى  زال النور فأسرعا إلى ورق الشجر يستران عوراتهما:  وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ  عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ  [الأعراف:22].فلهذا فطرة الآدمي أنه  يستر عورته ولو كان مجوسياً أو كافراً أو لا؟ بالفطرة أن الآدمي يستر  عورته.وإن قلت: وجدت أندية العري في أوروبا، فعند الباب تسلخ روحك سلخاً  وتدخل عارياً، وهذا مسخ إبليسي وليس بفطري، فإبليس هو الذي مزق حجاب  الفطرة، ونفذ إلى القلوب.أما الفطرة الحقيقية فهي كما تعلمون عندما تمشي  إلى سكان الغابات تجدهم قد وضعوا على فروجهم ستارة ولو من شجر إلى الآن.   فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا  يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا  أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ  الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  [الأعراف:22].                                                                      

** هبوط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض وبدء العداوة بينهما وبين إبليس وأتباعه                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا  فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ  [البقرة:36] من هم الذين بعضهم عدو لبعض؟ آدم وزوجه طرف،  وإبليس الطرف الثاني، وإبليس كان يعيش في الملكوت الأعلى، الآن منع، الآن  ساكن في الأرض، اهبط لتؤدي مهمتك وهي إغواء بني آدم وإضلالهم، وهذا الذي  التزم به، وهذا كله تدبير العليم الحكيم ليدخل من يشاء في رحمته ويضل  الضالين.                                                                      

** الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ  إِلَى حِينٍ  [البقرة:36] (ولكم في الأرض مستقر) ومن هنا نبهنا أيام شاعت  فكرة الصعود إلى القمر، وقلنا: لا يمكن للآدمي أن يعيش على كوكب من  الكواكب، وإن عاش يوماً أو أياماً والله لينزلن إلى الأرض، وليموتن بها؛  ليبعث منها، قال تعالى:  مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ  وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى  [طه:55].إذاً  وَلَكُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:36] لا في السماء مستقر قرار ومتاع أكل وشرب وحياة إلى  حين نهاية آجالكم وأعماركم، ونهاية الحياة بكاملها، ولكم في الأرض -هذه  المعهودة- مستقر ومتاع إلى حين، فمن يزعم أنه يستطيع أن يبني قصراً في  القمر أو في كوكب آخر ويعيش هو هناك؟ هذا باطل باطل. والحمد لله استرحنا من  هذه الكذبة كما استرحنا من الشيوعية التي انتهت؛ لأن الذين كانوا رواداً  بالقمر كذبوا لأنهم أخيراً من سنتين قالوا: ما طلعنا، هي أفلام سينمائية في  الجبال واستريحوا.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ  عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:37] تلقاها وحياً أوحاها الله إليه، كلمات معدودة؛  ثلاثاً أو أربعاً، فلما قالها تاب الله عز وجل عليه،  فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ  مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:37] فبسببها تاب عليه.ما هذه الكلمات؟ هذه  جاءت من سورة الأعراف، وهو قولهما عليهما السلام:  قَالا رَبَّنَا  ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا  لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الأعراف:23] فكل مؤمن أو مؤمنة أراد أن  يتوب فعليه بهذا الكأس من العسل، يقول رب ظلمت نفسي، معترفاً بفجوره أو  بفسقه أو بمعصيته، متألماً منها؛ لأنه أغضب الله عليه، وأسخطه بغشيانه  وارتكابه ما حرم عليه، يناديه بهذا الصدق: رب ظلمت نفسي، أي: بفعل كذا  وكذا. ولا يذكر جريمته لله؛ لأن الله يعلمها.ربي، ظلمت نفسي، وإن لم تغفر  لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين، أي من جملة الخاسرين وفي عدادهم.                               

** الخسران الحقيقي                                                                                                   * *

                               ومن هم الخاسرون؟المادي  ون لا يعرفون من الخسارة إلا  المادية؛ صفقة تجارية لا ربح فيها، باخرة تحمل بضاعة غرقت، مزرعة انقطع  عنها الماء ماتت، زوجة ماتت، ولد جن، هذه خسائر الدنيا.لكن الخسران الحق  بينه الله تبارك وتعالى وهو أن يخسر الإنسان نفسه وأهله، فلا يبقى له أب،  ولا أم، ولا ولد، ولا أخ، ولا قبيل، ولا يعرف أحداً، ويعيش في عالم وحده،  لا أنيس ولا أنس.بين تعالى هذا في آيتين من كتابه فقط، وهو قوله تعالى:   قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:15] بحق  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الزمر:15] نعم، نحن نعد  الخسارة أن نضيع ركعة من الصلاة، نعد خسارة أن نفطر في يوم من أيام الصيام،  خسارة أن نشتم مؤمناً أو نضربه، نعد المعصية لله عز وجل خسارة، نعم. ولكن  غيرنا يعد الخسارة فقد المال أو الإنسان، وقد بين تعالى لنا الخسارة  الحقيقية، وهي أن يفقد الإنسان كل ما عنده، ويجد نفسه في عالم شقاء كله، لا  أنيس ولا من يؤانسه:  قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15].                                                                     

** كيف نتقي الخسران                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! كيف نتقي هذا الخسران؟ كيف نجنب أنفسنا  منه ونبتعد من ساحته؟إنه بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال .. باتقاء الشرك والمعاصي  يجنبك الله هذا الخسران ويبعدك عنه، إيمان صحيح اعرضه على الكتاب والسنة  يوافقان عليه، عمل صالح، وهو الذي بينه الله ورسوله، بينه الله في الكتاب  والرسول بلسانه وبعمله مع اجتناب الشرك بالله ولو في كلمة واحدة، ولو في  إشارة برأسك.علمنا أن أحد الأولين جاءه الشيطان وهو مقيد، يعد للموت لجريمة  ارتكبها. قال له: هل أدلك على شيء إذا فعلته نجوت؟ قال: دلني. قال: اخفض  رأسك لي، اسجد لي سجدة. فسجد له، فقتلوه، ومات إلى جهنم، ومن أراد أن يقف  على هذه ففي التفاسير عندما قال:  كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ  لِلإِنسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكَ إِنِّي  أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  فَكَانَ عَاقِبَتَهُمَا  أَنَّهُمَا فِي النَّارِ خَالِدَيْنِ  [الحشر:16-17] إبليس وذلك الرجل  الفاسق  وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ  [الحشر:17].  فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ  مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:37] عرفنا الكلمات أو لا؟ ما هي؟  قَالا  رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا  لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الأعراف:23]، يجب أن نحفظها ونستعملها  في كل ذنب نشعر به، وكل خطيئة نرتكبها؛ إذ نجى الله تعالى أبانا آدم وأمنا  بهاتين الكلمتين، فكيف ننساهما؟وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (45) 
الحلقة (52)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (16) 


بعد أن وسوس إبليس لآدم وحواء، وأوقعهما في فخه، كان الجزاء أن أهبط الله  الثلاثة إلى الأرض وأخبرهم بالقاعدة الجديدة للحياتين: الأولى والأخرى،  فأعلمهم أنه إذا أتاهم منه هدى فاتبعوه فإنهم يأمنون ويسعدون، ولا خوف  عليهم، ولا هم يحزنون، وتوعد من كفر به وكذب بآياته بالخلود في نار جهنم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!السور    ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء. قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا  يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:38-39] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.  ‏                                

** هبوط آدم وحواء وإبليس إلى الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! قول ربنا جل جلاله: (قلنا اهبطوا منها) من  الذين أمرهم بأن يهبطوا منها؟ ما هي هذه التي يهبطون منها؟أما الهابطون  فهم آدم عليهم السلام وحواء والعدو إبليس عليه لعائن الله، والضمير في منها  عائد إلى الجنة دار السلام، إذ قد سبق في الآيات الكريمة أن الله عز وجل  استشار الملائكة، وإن كان تعالى في غنى عن المشورة، ولكنه التعليم والتربية  لبني آدم، فلهذا يقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما خاب من  استخار، ولا ندم من استشار )، وقال في الربانيين في صدر هذه الأمة:   وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى بَيْنَهُمْ  [الشورى:38]. وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  [البقرة:30] فما  كان جوابهم إلا أن قالوا:  أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا  وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ  [البقرة:30]، ونحن درسنا وعرفنا أن الإفساد في  الأرض لا يكون إلا بمعصية الله ورسوله، وليس الإفساد في الأرض بهدم  المباني، وتعطيل الطرق، وإزاحة الجبال، وإيقاف الأنهار، بل المقصود منه  معصية الله والرسول في الأرض.وكيف كانت المعصية فساداً؟الجواب: أنتم على  علم بأن الله تعالى لا يأمر بأمر لينهض به المكلفون إلا وهو الخير كله، ولا  ينهى عن شيء إلا وهو الشر كله، وإن قلتم: بالغ الشيخ في هذا، فالجواب:  أليس الله عليماً حكيماً؟ ما آمنتم بعلمه وحكمته! فكيف -إذاً- يأمر بما لا  خير فيه، ولمن؟ للآدميين، أما هو تعالى فغناه مطلق؛ إذ كان الله ولا شيء  غيره.لكن بالنسبة إلى عبيده من الإنس أو الجن فهو يريد أن يربيهم على  الكمال ليسعدهم في الحال والمآل، يأمرهم: افعلوا كذا .. افعلوا كذا ..  قولوا كذا .. اعتقدوا كذا، وينهاهم: لا تفعلوا كذا .. لا تعتقدوا كذا .. لا  تقولوا كذا، وذلك من أجل إكمالهم وإسعادهم، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره لا  يأمر إلا بما فيه خير هذا الإنسان، ولا ينهى إلا ما فيه شر هذا الإنسان.فمن  هنا من هم المفسدون في ديارنا؟ العاملون بالمعاصي، أولاً يفسدون أنفسهم  فيخبثونها .. يلوثونها .. يعفنونها حتى تصبح كأرواح الشياطين، ويومها لا حق  لها في الملكوت الأعلى، فقد خبثت، فلا تصلح للسماء ولا للنزول بها، وهذه  الحقيقة -أيضاً- أصبحت كالشمس بين أيدينا  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ  السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ  الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ   *  لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ  مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [الأعراف:40-41]. من هم المفسدون غير المكذبين، والكافرين، والمستكبرين،  والمجرمين، والظالمين.إذاً الفساد في الأرض هو معصية الله تعالى ورسوله.  فكل من يعيش على معاصي الله والرسول كأنه آخذ بيده معول ويضرب في الأرض  ويفسد، إذ لا ينتشر الخنا، والكذب، والسرقة، والخداع، والنفاق، وسوء  الأخلاق، وهبوط الآداب إلا من جراء المخالفات والمعاصي.                                                                      

** سبب هبوط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:38].  عرفنا من هم الذين هبطوا؟ آدم وحواء.لم أهبطهم؟ ما أصبحوا أهلاً لذلك  النعيم، كيف؟ تلوثت أنفسهم، فما أصبحوا أهلاً لمجاورة الله، فأهبطوا إلى  الأرض.ولم أمرهم بالهبوط وأهبطهم؟ أتدرون لماذا؟أما آدم وحواء فجريرتهما ..  فمعصيتهما .. فذنبهما أنهما أكلا من الشجرة، إذ قال لهم: ارتعوا في هذا  النعيم فكلوا وتنعموا، ولا تقربوا هذه الشجرة، فما كان من عدوهما وعدو  البشرية كلها إبليس إلا أن زين لهما الأكل من الشجرة، ووقعت في الفخ حواء  قبل آدم؛ وذلك لضعف عقول النساء، فهي التي بدأت وقالت: أكلت ولا شيء.إذاً:  يا معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هنا موقف يجب أن لا ينسى، من أجل معصية واحدة  حرم آدم وامرأته من نعيم كانا فيه، وأهبطا إلى عالم الشقاء والكدح والعمل  المتواصل. معصية واحدة! فكيف بالذي كل يوم يقارف معصية، ويغشى ذنباً، ويأتي  كبيرة.                                                                      

** سبب هبوط إبليس إلى الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               إبليس أتدرون لم أبلس .. لم أيس من الخير؟ وأصبح مطبوعاً  على الشر، هو وذريته وما تناسل منه؟ ماذا فعل؟ ما هي معصيته؟ ما قتل نفساً،  ولا أحرق قرية، ولا عبث بالمصحف، ولا بال عليه كما يفعل طغاة العرب؛ ماذا  فعل إبليس؟ ما زاد على أن رأى أنه خير من آدم بقياس ليس بصحيح، فاعتذر لله  وقال: لا أسجد له خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين؛ فأنا أشرف منه وأكمل في أصل  الخلقة، وكيف أنزل من مستواي العالي الرفيع وأسجد له؟!هذا الذنب الوحيد،  وهو الكبر والقياس الفاسد، أبلس، والله لقد أبلس.أتدرون معنى أبلس  بالبربرية؟ مسح منه عناصر الخير وأصبح كله شر.أبلس لمعصية واحدة وهي الكبر  وما نتج عنه، فهذه المعصية يقارفها ملايين البشر وما يشعرون.وهل هذه  المعصية أثرها فقط في كون فلان ما ركع أو سجد؟ الكبر يمنعك أحياناً من كلمة  الحق .. من الاعتراف بالحق .. من فعل فضيلة .. من النهوض بواجب، وإذا كان  هذا المرض متأصلاً في النفس فلن يفلح صاحبه، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( إن الله  لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر ).معاشر الأبناء والإخوان  والمؤمنات! هل تقاومون هذا الخلق أو أنتم برءاء منه، سالمون، معافون؟ فمن  شعر بهذا الداء أو المرض فليطرح بين يدي الله، ويشكو إليه علته وسقمه،  ويطلب منه الشفاء.ومن أمثلة مقاومة الكبر أن الحسن بن علي ابن الدوحة  النبوية، ابن الزهراء، وجده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يمشي في  موكب على فرسه فمر ببعض الفقراء في ظل شجرة أو جدار -في تلك الأيام هل هناك  غير ظل الشجرة والجدار؟- وهم يأكلون أرغفة من الخبز فسلم عليهم، فقالوا:  يا ابن فاطمة ألا تنزل تأكل معنا؟ فوالله لقد أوقف فرسه ونزل وجلس على  الأرض مع الفقراء، ويأكل الخبز معهم. فهل عرفتم هذه؟ومن مظاهر هذا المرض  وأنتم تشاهدونه في الذين يجرون ثيابهم في الأرض، وقد لفت النظر إلى هذا أبو  القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحذر وأنذر وقال: ( ما زاد على الكعبين فهو في  النار ) وأفصح قال: ( من جر ثوبه خيلاء ) أي: كبراً، فهو كذا وكذا.أتدرون  التواضع المنافي للكبر؟عمر رضي الله عنه -وهو خليفة المؤمنين- يذهب إلى  السوق فيشتري قطعة اللحم وليس فيه موازين، ممكن أخذ الفخذ، فحمله في ثوبه  إلى بيته، فهل تستطيعون أن تفعلوا هذا؟!و أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما  ولي الخلافة وقبلها وهو الوزير الأول، ولو وزن إيمان من في الأرض بإيمانه  لرجح إيمان أبي بكر ، لما ولي الخلافة بعد أن فقدوا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قالت جارية من الحي الذي كان يسكن فيه، من أحياء المدينة  وأحواشها، قالت: آه من يحلب الآن لنا ماعزنا؟ فسمعها وقال: أنا أحلب لكم،  ولا يمنعني أبداً أن وليت الخلافة أن لا أحلب. وبقي يحلب لآل الحي كما  كان.فإذا عرفتم هذه العلة قاوموها بمجاهدة النفس .. امش حافياً .. أدبها ..  اجلس مع الفقراء والمساكين .. كل الخبز بدون مرق، وهكذا تروضها حتى تذل  لله وتخضع، وتجد لذاذة في أن تعفر وجهك في التراب وأنت تقول: سبحان ربي  الأعلى.                                                                      

** اتباع الهدى يقود إلى السعادة في الدارين                                                                                                   * *

                               لما هبطا إلى الأرض قال لهم الله عز وجل:  فَإِمَّا  يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى  [البقرة:38] والأصل: (إن يأتيكم مني هدى)  فإن (ما) مزيدة لتقوية الكلام، هذا الهدى ما هو؟ الهدى ما يهدي السالك إلى  بغيته، ويصل به إلى غرضه، سواء كان علماً يرفرف، أو ناراً، أو مصباحاً، أو  دليلاً يمشي أمامه، والمراد من الهدى هنا هو ما يوحيه الله تعالى إلى رسله  وأنبيائه من كتاب وغيره، أي: من شرائعه عز وجل التي يوحي بها إلى من يصطفيه  من الناس ويجتبيه.هذا الهدى يقود ويهدي إلى سعادة الآدمي والله العظيم،  يهدي إلى سعادة الآدمي في الدنيا والآخرة معاً.كيف هذا يا شيخ؟ نعم، تعاليم  مصدرها العليم الحكيم، لا يأتيها المؤمن إلا كمل وسعد، ولن يتخلف وعد الله  أبداً إلا إذا أخل العبد فلم يلتزم بالمبدأ، وقدم وأخر، أو انحرف يميناً  أو شمالاً، يضعف ذاك الهدى ولا ينير.الهدى هل عند أمة محمد الآن هدى؟ ما هو  الهدى؟ قال الله تعالى قال رسوله، القرآن والسنة، الكتاب الكريم والسنة  الصحيحة الشريفة المطهرة.لم لا نكتفي بالقرآن؟ القرآن فيه إجمال وإيجاز،  ولو يشرح ويفصل لأصبحت ثلاثين مجلداً، وخمسين مجلداً، بل والمائة، فكيف  تحمله البشرية؟ ولهذا يحمله أحدكم الآن في جيبه أليس كذلك؟ فلابد من رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجوباً يشرح .. يبين .. يعلم .. يفسر، وإلا ما  تستطيع البشرية أن تهتدي إلى الكمال من القرآن بدونما رسول لله يبلغها  ويعلمها.فلهذا عرفنا واستقر في معرفتنا أن من ينفي السنة كافر خادع مضلل،  يريد إفساد هذه الأمة والقضاء على كمالها وسعادتها، والرسول قال: ( ألا  وإني قد أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه )، فلهذا أقضية أحكام رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم كلها مستنبطة من القرآن، عرفها من عرفها، وجهلها من جهلها.أعرفتم  هذا الهدى؟  فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى  [البقرة:38]، والخطاب  لآدم وحواء ولذريتهما إلى يوم القيامة،  فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ   [البقرة:38] ومشى وراء الأعلام التي تقود إلى دار السلام فأحل ما أحل الله،  وحرم ما حرم الله، ونهض بما أوجب الله من عقيدة أو قول أو عمل، لا يزال  سائراً في أمن وسعادة حتى ينتهي إلى دار السلام، فلا خوف عليهم، ولا هم  يحزنون. كيف هذا؟ لا نعرف؟ ما نعرف. على سبيل المثال هذه الدولة، وإن كان  بعض الغافلين يتململون، ونحن من باب إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة نريد أن نلفت  نظر العالم الغافل، فهذه الدولة قامت باسم الله على يد عبد العزيز بن عبد  الرحمن آل سعود من بني تميم، وقد عرفتم منزلة بني تميم عند رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في حديث مر بكم؛ فقد أرادت عائشة أن تعتق مملوكاً في كفارة  فأرشدها إلى أسرى أو عبيد من بني تميم، فإنهم من أولاد إسماعيل.ومع هذا  سمعنا وسمعتم من يقول: عبد العزيز وأولاد سعود يهود، ويغنون بهذا، ولعلي  واهم.ماذا أريد من هذا يا شيخ؟أريد أن نعرف أن أمتنا لصقت بالأرض وهبطت،  فهيا بنا ننتشلها ونرفعها من مستوى الهبوط، والله بأذني أسمع أعمى يجمع  الفلوس بالمدائح كعادة العرب وهو يهتف: يا سعود يا يهود! يا سعودي يا  يهودي! وإخوانكم يعطونه المال. هذا في بلاد العرب! ما هذا الهبوط؟إنه  الجهل، ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، وما عرفنا الطريق إلى الله، فماذا ترجو  منا بمجرد أننا مسلمون ونصلي أيكفي هذا؟ أين آثاره، والجرائم والموبقات  ترتكب في كل ساعة في العالم الإسلامي.

** عدم الخوف والحزن لمن اتبع الهدى                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [البقرة:38] فضربنا المثل كانت هذه البلاد كبلاد العالم الإسلامي انطفأ  نور التوحيد فيها، وهبطت إلى الأرض، وأصبحت موبقات وجرائم من اندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا، فجاء الله ليقيم الحجة له على الخلق بهذا الرجل، وأقام هذه  الدولة السعودية التميمية لا اليهودية. فهمتم؟أقامها على أربع دعائم، عمي  عنها العالم الإسلامي بكله، أربع دعائم .. أربع قواعد تنبني هذه القبة  عليها وهي: إقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر  أخذاً من قول الله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41].  وهذه الآية كررها هذا الشيخ المسكين -ممكن- آلاف المرات طول العام، والبلاد  الإسلامية تستقل، ومن الوقت إلى الوقت استقل القطر الفلاني، وما استطاعت  دولة ولها وزراء، ولها علماء، ولها مسئولون أن تقيم الصلاة فقط، وهذا أمر  يتفطر له الكبد.خرجنا من رق الاستعمار الإيطالي أو البريطاني أو الفرنسي  ونحن مسلمون، فما المانع فقط أن نقيم الصلاة؟ هل بلغكم أن إقليماً استقل  وأقام الصلاة إجبارياً؟ أسألكم بالله أو ما تعيشون مع أمتكم؟ والله ولا  قطر، فمن شاء أن يصلي ومن شاء يغني.هل بلغكم أن دولة تجبي الزكاة باسم  الله؟ هاتوا، لم؟ عوضنا عنها الضرائب؛ لأن الضرائب مقننة في أوروبا، ولا  تقوم الدولة إلا على أساسها، والزكاة تزكي أو لا تزكي. هل وجدت هيئة في بلد  ما أسند إليها أنها تأمر بالمعروف بين المواطنين وتنهى عن المنكر؟ قولوا  وأشيروا، لا شيء، والآن نسأل لم؟ ما المانع؟ تحررنا واستقللنا، وأخذنا  السلطة بأيدينا، وطردنا الاستعمار البريطاني أو الفرنسي ما المانع؟يا شيخ  ما كنا نعرف هذا؟ والله لقد سمعوا وعرفوا، أربعين سنة وهذا الكلام يعاد  هنا، والحجاج والزوار على اختلافهم من ساسة وسائسين يسمعون، لم؟!هذا موطن  البكاء أو لا؟ لنعرف قيمتنا ودرجتنا.ونعود إلى مبدأ الكلمة  فَإِمَّا  يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى  [البقرة:38] إذاً: أقيمت دولة والله لقد  تحقق أمن وانتهى الخوف، يمشي الرجل من أقصى البلاد إلى أقصاها لا يخاف إلا  الله، وصدق الله العظيم:  فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:38] في  دنياهم.إذاً  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:38] اتباع الهدى، واتباع  الهدى في إقامة الدولة على الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وإقامة  الحدود، هذا يمنع الخوف، أما الحزن فيمنعه قوة خوف الله وحبه الناتج عن  الإيمان والمعرفة بالله.فالذين عرفوا الله، وما عنده لأوليائه يحزنون  لماذا؟ لأن التجارة كسدت، ولأن ولداً مات، والمرأة طلقت، والله ما يحزنون،  عرفوا أن هذه الدار دار فراق، ودار ابتلاء، ومن مات يدفنه وهو يبتسم، ويدعو  له، ويترحم عليه، فلا يمتنع من الأكل والشرب، ولا يصاب بقنوط ولا يأس  أبداً، ولا يسود وجهه، ولا يغبر بل يبقى كما هو؛ لأنه يردد كلمة: إنا لله  وإنا إليه راجعون.فما دمنا لله فإذا طلبنا لننتقل إلى الدار الآخرى تقول:  لا، أما تستحي يا عبد الله؟ أنت أمانة الله طلبها تقول: لا؟ ثم تعلم أنك  راجع أحببت أم لا؟ وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:38]، قلوب طاهرة، ونفوس زكية صافية، آمالهم في  الملكوت الأعلى يتسابقون إلى الجنة فلهذا  فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:38] هذا في الدنيا. وأما في الآخرة فثم الأمن  وثم الفرح .. دار الحبور والسرور، لا خوف، ولا حزن.كيف نأمن من الخوف  والحزن يا شيخ؟ فقط إذا جاءك الهدى اتبعه،  فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ  مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:38] لأن الحزن يكون بسبب ما فقد، فقد ماذا؟ فقد مال  الله لله، أي شيء فقدته؟ مالك، هو مال الله، ابنك هذا، ولدك عبد الله، فكيف  تحزن؟!ولا على ما يفوتك أيضاً مما كنت ترغب فيه من أوضار الدنيا وأوساخها،  فلا تحزن على هذا، ولعلكم تجدون أنفسكم وبينكم من أولئك الطاهرين من لا  يحزنون ولا يخافون.   

** اليسر والتكلف في اتباع الهدى                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا  يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ  [البقرة:38] ومن سورة  طه  فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ  [طه:123] اتبع فيه معنى التكلف والتتبع،  وتبع ليس فيه تكلف بحسب الظروف، وفي هذا الوقت بالذات في بلاد العالم  الإسلامي لا تتبع الهدى إلا بمعاناة: كيف تخالف أهل المجتمع؟ امرأتك مغطية  ونساؤهم كاشفات؟! كيف تعمل وأهل البلاد يظلون هكذا عاكفين في المقاهي على  اللعب وأنت ما تلعب؟ كيف، كيف، كيف؟ تحتاج إلى أن تتكلف حتى تتبع، وفي ظروف  طاهرة تتبع الهدى، فليس هناك موانع ولا عوارض ولا صوارف أبداً  وبسهولة.أضرب لكم مثلاً: قبل حوالي سبع وعشرين سنة كنا إذا عزمنا إخواناً  لنا أو عزمنا وحضرنا للأكل تجد من هم ملتحون بنسبة خمسة في المائة،  والباقون حالقو الوجوه وهم فحول، انتبهتم؟ خمسة في المائة. وفي هذا الظرف  بالذات من الذي يستطيع أن يعفي لحيته؟ لابد وأن يتكلف ويتحمل، فالزوجة  تقول: أيش هذا الوسخ؟ نعم، والزميل والصديق: يا ذا الذقن. والله بهذا الصوت  يسخر منه: يا ذا الذقن. الآن لما انتشر الهدى أصبح حالق اللحية هو الذي  يستحي، عرفتم؟ فحضرنا محاضرة في بحرة، فعددنا الجالسين للعشاء وجدناهم ستين  فحلاً والله ما بينهم حالق، وهذا من آثار الدعوة والجلوس بين يدي الصالحين  كما قدمنا.أما التدخين فلابد لمن أراد أن يدعو إخوانه للعشاء أو الغداء  إذا كان موسراً لابد وأن يضع شيئاً توضع فيه عقائب السجائر، أتعرفون هذا أو  لا؟ علب تباع أو يعطيها بائع السجائر مجاناً للإغراء والفتنة، فيضع تلك  العلب أو الطفايات، والآن أصبحنا نزور والله ما نجد واحدة، ونجلس للعشاء أو  في عرس أيضاً ما نرى من يدخن، فالآن الذي لا يدخن يجد معاناة؟ لا أبداً،  بسهولة يتبع بدون ما يتكلف في الاتباع. الأغاني: يوم انفتح بابها، وبدأت  الفتنة العارمة، وكانت أصابع اليهود، كيف يدمرون العالم الإسلامي كما  يقولون بالهيدروجين؟ لا، فقط بإفساد قلوبهم، يهبطون ويصبحون عبدة هوى  وشهوات ومادة، فلا تبقى رجولة، ولا يبقى كمال. أتدرون أنه كانت تمر بك عشر  سيارات في الشوارع والطرق ومن بينها خمس أو ست سيارات تغني، عرفتم؟ محرمون  نلبي وصاحب التكس يغني؟ يا عبد الله! يقول: لا، أنا إذا ما أغني السيارة لا  تمشي.الآن الحمد لله، والله تمر بنا عشرون، ثلاثون، أربعون سيارة ما فيها  إلا واحدة، وصاحبها أيضاً بمجرد ما تقول له يسكته، فالآن الذين يتركون  الغناء بسهولة ويسر.وهذا كله للفرق بين (تبع) و(اتبع)  اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ  فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى  [طه:123] هذا أيضاً قيل لآدم وحواء ولذريتهما  في سياق آخر من سورة طه  فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا  يَشْقَى  [طه:123] لا يضل في الدنيا عن سبل الهدى وطرق الخير والكمال  والإسعاد، ولا يشقى في الآخرة ولا في الدنيا، وعد الصدق الذي يعد الله  تعالى به، كيف يا شيخ؟ نعم، لأن هدى الله عبارة عن قانون موضوع وضع  الكيماويات في تراكيبها.إذا أُدي هدى الله كما هو يستحيل أن لا يتحقق معه  أمن ولا رخاء ولا سعادة، فإن عبث به، وقدم فيه ما شاء وأخر ما شاء لا ينفع،  ولا ينتج هذا النور، ولا هذه الطاقة.                                                                      

** معنى الإعراض عن ذكر الله                                                                                                   * *

                                وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي  [طه:124] ما معنى (أعرض) يا  شيخ؟ أعطاه عرضه بمعنى استدبر، عرض الإنسان تعرفونه أو لا؟ كعرض الحائط،  ما معنى أعرض؟ كان مقبلاً لما قيل: قل: سبحان الله اترك كذا أدبر، أعطاه  عرضه تماماً بخلاف التفاتة يسيرة.ما ذكر الله هذا؟ هو سبحان الله والحمد  لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر؟ هذه قطرة من بحر.المقصود: ذكر الله،  كتابه، شرعه الذي وضع للإكمال والإسعاد في الأرض والسماء أو في الدنيا  والأخرى، وصدق الله العظيم فقد أعرض المسلمون في قرون متعددة، فضلوا  وشقوا.هل هناك من يرد على الشيخ؟ لقد أعرض المسلمون، وأعطوا الكتاب والسنة  ظهورهم، واشتغلوا بالبدع والخرافات والأوهام والضلالات، فما بقي قال الله  ولا قال رسوله، يقرءون القرآن على الموتى وفي المقابر، ويقرءون السنة  ونادراً من يقرؤها للبركة، نقرأ صحيح البخاري للبركة.ضلت وشقيت أو لا؟ من  يقول: لا، أما استعمرتنا هولندا في مائة مليون مسلم، في جزر جاوة في  إندونيسيا، سبحان الله، هولندا كم مليون؟ هذا الشعب ثلاثة عشر مليوناً  بالنساء والأطفال، أين يسكنون؟ في أوروبا، يصلون إلى العالم الإسلامي  بالأولياء والعلماء، مائة مليون، ويسوسونهم، ويسودونهم، صح أو لا؟ كيف  استعمرتنا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا، السر والعلة أننا أعرضنا عن  ذكر ربنا.قد نقول: ما أعرضنا باختيارنا يا شيخ، هم الذين فعلوا بنا  هذا.نعم، لكن نحن أعطيناهم أعناقنا فذبحونا، رضينا بالتقسيم: المذهبية،  والوطنية، والطرق، قرية واحدة نعيش فيها، فيها أكثر من سبع طرق، وكل قومي  مع إخوانه كأنه عدو للآخرين في هذا العالم، هذه طرق صوفية ودينية ربانية ما  هي أحزاب سياسية ولا جمعيات دنيوية.المذاهب: مذهبكم أنتم ماذا؟ والله نحن  مالكية. وأنتم؟ قالوا: شافعية. وأنت من أين؟ قال: أنا أباضي. وأنت ماذا؟  قال: زيدي. وأنت ماذا؟ قال: جعفري. وأنت ماذا؟ قال: إمامي.من أين هذه  الفرقة؟ آالله أمر بهذا؟ كيف فعلوا بنا ذلك؟ لأنهم أطفئوا النور من أمامنا،  أي: القرآن أبعدوه وراءنا، فلما انطفأ النور عدنا حيث شئت: إلى المخامر،  وإلى المزاني، وإلى الباطل والشر؛ لأننا في الظلام، وإن أردت التدليل  والبرهنة: لم ما استطاعوا في عهد الصحابة وأولادهم وأحفادهم؟!أيام كانوا لا  مذهبية ولا.. من أنت؟ مسلم فقط، عرفوا هذا فذبحوا هذه الأمة، فهل من عودة؟  مستحيل يا شيخ، لم مستحيل؟ القرآن خفي ونقص منه شيء، وما بقي من يفهمه؟  السنة ضاعت، ألقيت في البحر أيام الفتح أو الاستعمار؟ لا، موجودة، قال الله  قال رسوله.إذاً ما المفقود؟ نحن المفقودون، ما عرفنا الله ولا قرعنا بابه،  ونعود من حيث نبدأ، لا حيلة إلا أن نعود إلى بيوت الرب بنسائنا وأطفالنا  وساستنا وعظمائنا من المغرب إلى العشاء وطول العام، ليلة قال الله، وأخرى  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وما إن ينتفي الجهل، ويحل محله العلم،  ونصبح نبصر ونرى، والله لا يبقى مذهب، ولا خلاف، ولا فرقة، ولا عداء ولا  إسراف، ولا بغضاء، ولا كبر، ولا الأمراض، فكلها انتهت؛ لأن هذا العلاج  رباني  وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ [الإسراء:82]،  وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ  لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ [النحل:44]، فالرسول موجود،  والكتاب موجود  فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَالرَّسُولِ [النساء:59].لم لا نستطيع؟ هل هناك من يقول بالرشاش والسلاح:  ممنوع دخول المسجد، لا تجلسوا فيه؟غير موجود، وإن وجد في يوم ما لفتنة  وقعت؛ فإنها تزول بعد عام وعامين، وتنتهي.هل من طريق سوى هذا؟ والله لا  طريق إلا هذا، حتى يرانا الله، ونبرهن، وندلل على أننا طالبو ومريدو رحمته  وإحسانه، ها نحن نجتمع في بيته بنسائنا وأطفالنا ورجالنا، وأغنياؤنا  كفقرائنا نتعلم الهدى.                                                                      

** عاقبة الإعراض عن ذكر الله                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً  وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً  ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى  [طه:124] كيف أعمى؟ أي:  بلا نور، وقد شاهدتم ذاك المنظر في شاشة القرآن العظيمة  يَوْمَ يَقُولُ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا انْظُرُونَا  نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ  [الحديد:13] يحشر المؤمنون مع المنافقين؛ لأن  المنافقين كانوا يصلون ويجاهدون فيحشرون مع أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وإذا بالمؤمنين أنوار تلوح كأنوار السيارة، من وجوههم لا من عينيهم فقط،  وجوه مشرقة، والنور أمامها، فيعجب المنافقون كيف؟ انظر يا أبا جميل إلي؛  حتى نقتبس من نورك، فيقال لهم:  ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  [الحديد:13] وهذه  لدغة؛ ارجعوا وراءكم إلى الدنيا واكتسبوا النور منها بالإيمان وصالح  الأعمال ما هو هنا. عرفتم هذه؟ ضربة على الرأس  ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا  [الحديد:13] يرجعون كالبهائم، يرجعون إلى الوراء،  وما إن ينفصلوا عن موقف المؤمنين والمؤمنات الحق حتى يحال بينهم وبينهم  بسور، لا إله إلا الله  فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ  والأسوار تعرفونها  عالية رفيعة فاصلة  لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ  مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ   *  يُنَادُونَهُمْ  [الحديد:13-14] يا أبا  جميل، يا أعرابي  أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنَّكُمْ  فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ  الأَمَانِيُّ حَتَّى جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ  الْغَرُورُ   *  فَالْيَوْمَ لا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ هِيَ مَوْلاكُمْ وَبِئْسَ  الْمَصِيرُ  [الحديد:14-15].هذا القرآن -يا جماعة الإيمان- يقرأ على  الموتى؟ يجوز؟ في المقابر تجد طلبة القرآن يقرءون بالفلوس: تعالي.. تعالي،  أنا أقرأ على ابنك، وأيام كان ابنها يفجر ويفجر ويزني لا تسأل، فلما مات:  اقرأ عليه القرآن حتى يدخل الجنة! قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى  وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا   *  قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا  فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى   *  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ  أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ  وَأَبْقَى  [طه:125-127] آمنا بالله.                                                                     

** مكان هبوط آدم وحواء من الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى الآية الكريمة  قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا  جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:38] عرفتم سبب الهبوط أو لا؟ آدم عصى وأكل الشجر، وإبليس  تكبر وأبى أن يسجد فقط.قد يقول قائل: أين نزلوا؟ نزلوا بالبراشوت، أما  تعرفون الطيارة عندما ينزلون شخصاً أو لا؟ ليس هناك أحد يعرف، ينزل به ملك  كالبراشوت إلى أن يضعه على الأرض.واختلف في أي مكان نزل آدم وحواء، فقيل:  حواء نزلت في الهند، وآدم في الحجاز، وهذه حكايات، لكن كلمة عرفة وعرفات  هذه أكثر أهل التفسير يقولون: هنا تعارف آدم وحواء، أي: تم لقاؤهما بعد  الفرقة؛ إذ كل هبط في منطقة، وتلاقيا هنا وتعارفا، لا يعرف زوجته؟ يعرفها،  هل هناك غيرهما؟ لا أحد، فسميت عرفة، ونزل القرآن بكلمة عرفة أو لا؟   فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ  الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:198].والبيت بني في مكة قريباً من عرفة، لم؟ لأن آدم  أصبح في وحشة، أصبح في ألم، أين كان وأين أصبح؟ كان في جوار الله، في  الملكوت الأعلى فأصبح في عالم في الأرض وحده، فبنت له الملائكة الكعبة، حتى  إذا احتاج إلى شيء من ربه يأتي إلى بيته يقرع بابه، يطلب، ولهذا نقول  لأرباب الحاجات: إذا ما قضيت حاجتك اذهب إلى بيت ربك، والزم الباب أو  الملتزم، واسأل -إن شاء الله- تعط، ذهبت ويدي كسيرة كذا شهر، والحمد لله ما  عدت إلا واليد في خير وعافية، أبشركم، ذهبت الآلام.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا   [البقرة:39]والكفر معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات هو الجحود، وأحياناً يكون  جحود عناد، يعرف الله ولا يقول به، يعرف الدار الآخرة موقناً بها وهو  ينكرها، للحفاظ على مصلحته أو مركزه أو حاله، فالتكذيب كالكفر، من كفر  كذَّب، ومن كذَّب كفر، لو أن فلاناً كذب بحكم واحد من أحكام الله ويقول: لا  أعترف بهذا! كفر، وكذب، وخرج من الإسلام، وهؤلاء جمعوا بين الكفر والتكذيب  بآيات الله، لا بالنبي، ولا بالدار الآخرة والبعث والجزاء، بل كذبوا بآيات  الله؛ لأنها تحمل الشرائع والأحكام والقوانين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (46) 
الحلقة (53)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (17) 


أنعم الله على بني إسرائيل بنعم كثيرة منها أنه أنجاهم من آل فرعون، وجعل  منهم أنبياء، وأنزل عليهم الكتب وغيرها ومع هذا كانوا من أجحد خلق الله  وأكفرهم بتلك النعم، فناداهم الله آمراً لهم بأن يذكروا تلك النعم التي لا  تعد ولا تحصى، فيشكروا الله عليها بأفئدتهم وألسنتهم وجوارحهم، ولا شك أن  في هذا الأمر توجيهاً لنا نحن المسلمين بأن نذكر نعم الله ونشكره عليها؛  فنجعل حياتنا كلها لله وإلى الله.                     

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ  بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   *  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلا  تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ   *  وَلا  تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:40-43] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني  المبارك الكريم.                                 

 التعريف ببني إسرائيل                                                                                                    

                               من المنادي  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:40]؟الله  ناداهم. بأية واسطة؟ بواسطة كتابه ورسوله، الكتاب هو هذا القرآن العظيم،  والرسول الواسطة الثانية، وهو النبي الرءوف الرحيم صلى الله عليه وعلى آله  وصحابته أجمعين.ومن هم بنو إسرائيل؟أولاد إسرائيل وبنو إسرائيل بمعنى واحد،  بنو فلان أو أولاد فلان، نحن أولاد إسماعيل، قيل في ابن: ابن؛ لأنه مشتق  من البناء، لأنه يوضع عليه الأب والأب فوق الأب وهكذا أو دونه كالبناء،  والجمع أبناء، جمع تكسير، ويقال: (بنو) جمع سلامة، (بنو وبني) ملحق بجمع  المذكر السالم.وإسرائيل: (إسرى) بمعنى عبد، و(ئيل) بمعنى الله، وإسرائيل  نظيره ميكائيل .. جبرائيل .. إسرافيل، عزرائيل .. فالكل: عبد الله، سواء  بعبد الله أو بعبد الرحمن أو ما إلى ذلك، وكلنا عبد الله، وإسرائيل هذا لقب  وليس باسم، اسمه العلم على ذاته هو يعقوب، ووالده هو إسحاق، والجد  إبراهيم؛ فهو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم جميعاً السلام.ويعقوب هو  البشارة التي جاءت في قول الله تعالى لما استضاف ثلاثة من الملائكة:  جبرائيل وميكائيل وإسرافيل. استضافوا: أي طلبوا ضيافة إبراهيم الخليل عليه  السلام، وهم في طريقهم لأداء مهمة عظيمة، ألا وهي نسف المدن، وقلبها ظهراً  لبطن، والعالي إلى أسفل؛ لأن تلك المدن خمت وتعفنت بأوضار الشرك وأكبر  جريمة، وهي اللواط، والعياذ بالله تعالى. وفعلاً جُعل عاليها سافلها،  وأصبحت بحيرة منتنة وهي إلى الآن موجودة، واسألوا عن البحر المنتن أو الميت  في فلسطين.إذاً: نزلوا ضيوفاً على إبراهيم، وقد قص الله تعالى علينا كيف  أكرمهم إبراهيم؛ إذ شمر عن ساعديه، وذبح عجلاً وشواه، وقدمه مشوياً، فجاء  بعجل حنيذ فقال: ألا تأكلون؟ عرض عليهم بأسلوب العرض لا العزم، العزم:  كلوا، قال: ألا تأكلون. ولهذا أهل المغرب يقولون: العرض، وأهل المشرق  يقولون: العزومة، تعرفون هذا أو لا؟ المغاربة يقولون: اليوم عند فلان عرضة،  أنت معروض. وأهل المشرق يقولون: عزومة كذا.أيهما ألطف عزومة أو عرضاً؟بعض  الناس يناسبهم العرض؛ لأن مستواه رفيع لا يستخدمه كالعبد: كل، بالقوة، (ألا  تأكل). وبعض الناس يحتاجون إلى العزومة؛ لأنهم يغلبهم الحياء فإذا قيل:  ألا تأكل، ألا تحضر عندنا اليوم؟ يقول: لا، حياء. فهذا يستعمل له العزم:  أنت معزوم اليوم.فلما قدم العجل المشوي، المصلي، المحنوذ قال: ألا تأكلون؟  فقال جبريل عليه السلام: إنا لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بحقه. قال: فكلوه إذاً  بحقه، ما عندنا مانع .. كلوه بحقه، قالوا: وما حقه؟ قال: أن تسموا الله في  أوله، وتحمدوه في آخره، وأنتم أيها الآكلون لا تسمون الله ولا تحمدونه على  طعامكم، فأنتم آكلون للحرام .. سرق، مغتصبون؛ أكلتم بدون إذن ربكم، هل يجوز  لنا هذا؟ وعليك قبل أن تتناول الملعقة أو اللقمة أن تقول: باسم الله؛ إذ  لولا أنه أذن لك ما حل لك، وإذا طعمت، وإذا رويت وشبعت قل: الحمد لله،  شكراً له على إنعامه.وروي ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما رفعت سفرته من  بين يديه .. ) سفرة! إياك أن تفهم أنها كسفرتكم! ( ما رفعت سفرته من بين  يديه إلا قال: الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه غير مكفي ولا مودع  ولا مستغنى عنه ربنا ). طيلة حياته، ونحن مع الأسف تجد نصف المسلمين لا  يعرفون بسملة ولا حمدلة، يأكلون وهم يغنون ويصفرون، من أين لهم أن يأكلوا  هذا الطعام بدون إذن مالكه ومبيحه لهم، ومعينهم عليه، فلولا الله ما أكلنا،  ولا قدرنا على مضغ لقمة.فلما قال إبراهيم: كلوه بحقه، وعرفهم حقه ما هو،  التفت جبريل إلى ميكائيل وقالا: حق للرجل أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً.هذه جائزة  نوبل، دكتوراه، (حق للرجل) أي: ثبت له، أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً، إبراهيم خليل  الله أو لا؟ كيف وصل إلى هذه المرتبة؟ كيف سما إلى هذا المكان العالي؟ بهذه  المعارف، عرفتم؟!وهنا بشروه بإسحاق  وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ   [هود:71]، ولا يملك هذه البشرى إلا من بلغها عن الله، وامرأته -كما تعرفون-  عجوز كأمهاتنا كبيرة في السن وعقيم وعاقر، وإبراهيم بلغ الثمانين أو  المائة والعشرين،  فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ   [الذاريات:29] ..  وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا  بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ   *  قَالَتْ يَا  وَيْلَتَا أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا  لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ  [هود:71-72]. قالت الملائكة:  قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ  مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ  الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ  [هود:73] يا ليتنا كنا منهم أهل  البيت.فبشروها بإسحاق وهي -كما عرفتم- عجوز، وزوجها شيخ كبار،  وَمِنْ  وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71] أي: ستلدين ولداً وتسميه إسحاق،  وسوف يكبر ويتزوج، ويولد له ولد اسمه يعقوب.ومن يقدر على هذه البشرى؟ هذا  لا يقدر عليه إلا الله، هذا هو يعقوب الذي عقب إسحاق وجاء بعده، لقب  بإسرائيل، ولا نقول: كني؛ لأن التكنية بالأب أو الأم أو الولد: أبو  إبراهيم، أبو زينب، أما اللقب فقد يكون لقب رفعة، وقد يكون لقب خسة، كأنف  الناقة! هل هناك من يلقب بأنف الناقة؟ هذا لقب رفعة أو لا؟ لقب حطة وخسة،  ويلقب بناب الأسد.فهذا لقب ليعقوب، لقب بإسرائيل، نسب إلى الله؛ لأنه له،  جاء من عنده وعاش له وإليه.فلما ولد يعقوب اثني عشر ولداً: يوسف .. بنيامين  .. يهوذا.. فلان .. فلان .. رزقه الله باثني عشر ولداً، وأولئك الأولاد ما  منهم أحد إلا وأصبح رئيس قبيلة .. أبو قبيلة، وهم يسمونهم بالأسباط جمع  سبط.قالت العلماء: الأسباط كالقبائل عند العرب، وهؤلاء الأسباط هم بنو  إسرائيل، أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الملقب بإسرائيل.عرفتم الآن من  هم بنو إسرائيل؟وهل يوجدون اليوم؟ إي نعم، وهم اليهود، وسموا (اليهود) نسبة  إلى يهودا أحد أبناء يعقوب، والصحيح أنهم أخذ لهم هذا الاسم من هاد يهود  إذا هبط، وما زال من العوام بعضهم يقول: هود، بمعنى اهبط من السطح إلى  الأرض، فهم هووا من علياء الكمال إلى سفلة المخلوقين، لماذا؟ بكفرهم ..  بكذبهم .. بعنتريتهم .. بإجرامهم هبطوا.بنو إسرائيل يحافظون على نسبهم، لم  ما تتزوج اليهودية غير يهودي، واليهودي لا يتزوج غير يهودية؟ لأنهم يفهمون  أنهم شعب الله المختار، فلا يقبلون أن يدخل فيهم غيرهم، ويقضون ويحكمون على  أن البشرية كلها نجس، وهم الأطهار، فلهذا يحلمون بأن يسودوا البشرية  ويحكمونها، وقد طلعت الشمس لهم في هذا الباب، وحكم سليمان العالم .. سليمان  ساد العالم الموجود في عهده.                                                                      

 التذكير بنعم الله على العباد                                                                                                    

                               الآن يناديهم الرحمن الرحيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40] وما  أحرانا نحن بهذا النداء: يا أتباع النبي محمد اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم! كنتم  جهلة فأصبحتم علماء .. كنتم مسودين أصبحتم سائدين .. كنتم ضلالاً أصبحتم  هداة مهديين .. كنتم وكنتم، هذه نعمة الله عليكم، إنها دين الإسلام، فلا  تنسوها واذكروها. هل هذا الذكر يجدي وينفع؟إي نعم، واعمل تجربة، ومن أراد  أن يجرب باسم الله: أنت خال بنفسك وإن كنت في الصلاة، استعرض بصدق نعم الله  عليك واذكرها، فإنك لا تلبث أن تذرف عيناك الدموع، ويقشعر جلدك.أعود  فأقول: إن لذكر النعمة أثراً عظيماً وهو أنه ما تلبث أن تحمد الله وتشكره،  وتثني عليه خيراً.والذين لا يستعرضون نعم الله عليهم ولا يذكرونها أنى لهم  أن يشكروا الله، وإن شكروا بكلمة (الحمد لله) لكنها ليست من قلوبهم، بل من  شفاههم وألسنتهم.كيف تذكر نعمة الله؟لا تتصور إلا أنك عامل أو فقير، اذكر  أيام كنت كذا .. أيام حصل لك كذا .. أيام مرضت .. أيام تعرضت لكذا .. أيام  .. أيام .. اذكر تلك الأيام تتجلى لك نعم الله، وتجد نفسك مضطراً لأن تقول:  الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله.لم ما قال تعالى: يا بني إسرائيل  اشكروا نعمة الله عليكم، ولم يقل: اذكروا؟ لأنه إذا قال: اشكروا لا  يستطيعون أن يشكروا، ما هم متأهلين، فقد غلبتهم الدنيا وأهواؤها وأطماعهم،  لكن إذا ذكروا نعمة الله شكروا.هل أدركتم هذا المعنى:  يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:40]؟ولفظ النعمة اسم جنس، والمراد نعمى، كقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ  تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [إبراهيم:34] إن كانت واحدة كيف  لا تحصى ولا تعد؟ لكنها نعم، فنعمة اسم جنس كلفظ الإنسان تحته بليارات  الناس.                                                                                                        

كيفية شكر الله على النعم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          أعيد فأقول: يا عباد الله! يا مؤمنون! يا مؤمنات!من أراد أن يشكر  الله فليذكر بقلبه نعمه عليه، لا يتجاهل، ولا يتناسى، ولا يغفل، ولا يعرض،  يذكر النعم، فإن ذكرها يدفعه إلى شكرها.وشكر النعمة يكون أولاً بالاعتراف  بها لله؛ إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ   [النحل:53]، وما بكم من نعمة صغرت أو عظمت فهي من الله.الاعتراف بأن هذا  البصر، أو هذا السمع، أو هذا المنطق، أو هذا الريال، أو هذه الجلسة التي  حرمها ملايين البشر، من مصدرها؟ من واهبها؟ الله، فإذا ذكرت النعمة بقلبك  فسوف ينطلق لسانك بحمد المنعم وشكره: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله، وهذا  ثانياً.فإذا حمد الله بعد ذكر النعمة، لا تقليداً وغفلة، عرف النعمة فقال:  الحمد لله، والحمد لله رأس الشكر. فإذا كان الشكر هيكل كالإنسان أو الحيوان  رأسه الحمد لله، فلهذا لا يستهينن أحدنا بكلمة: الحمد لله، على شرط أن  تخرج من القلب فلا تطلقها باردة، أخرجها حارة: الحمد لله.ثالثاً: إذا كانت  النعمة موجودة قائمة فمن شكرها أن تصرفها فيما من أجله أعطاكها الله.يا من  اعترف بنعمة الله عليه، وبادر بحمد الله وشكره عليها! اعلم أنك خطوت خطوتين  جليلتين وبقيت الثالثة وهي الأصل، فلا شكر إذا لم تصرف تلك النعمة فيما من  أجله أنعم الله بها عليك.تريدون أن نعمل أو أن دروسنا كأيام مضت في القرن  العاشر للبركة، جلسنا للبركة أو جلسنا لطلب العلم؟لم نطلب العلم؟ لأنه نور  ولا هداية بدون نور، والواقع شاهد.من أين نطلب العلم؟ من مصدره .. من  ينبوعه .. من وحي الله الذي سماه نوراً:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8].                                

 شكر الله على نعمة البصر                                                                                                    

                               باسم الله نبدأ بالعينين.أسألكم بالله: أنعمة البصر نعمة أو  لا؟ أجل نعمة، فالذي يفقد بصره أمره إلى الله، حتى إن المؤمن إذا امتحنه  الله وابتلاه ليظهر طيبه فأخذ بصره عوضه الجنة، ليس هناك عوض إلا هي.ما من  عبد يأخذ الله بصره فيصبر ولا يجزع إلا كان الجزاء الجنة فقط، ما هي ألف  حسنة ولا مليار، ليس له جزاء عند الله إلا الجنة.كيف نشكر نعمة البصر يا  شيخ؟البصر ينطق! الجواب: لا. شكر نعمة البصر ألا تنظر فيما حرم الله عليك  النظر إليه، فهذه نعمة اصرفها حيث يريد الله، انظر بها السماء والملكوت  الأعلى .. انظر بها الطريق الذي تسلكه .. انظر بها الكتاب الذي تقرؤه ..  انظر بها الطعام الذي تأكله، أما أن تنظر إلى أمرد تتلذذ برؤياه، أو تنظر  إلى محرم من النساء، فقد صرفت النعمة فيما حرم الله، وأنت تغضب الله  بهذا.يقول الله: أنا أعطيك نعمتي لتطيعني بها فإذا بك تعصيني!ولولا أن الله  حليم لسلب هذا البصر، نظر متعمداً نسي ربه، وإذا ببصره انتهى. عرفتم نعمة  البصر.أو تنظر إلى عاهرة ترقص أمامك، وترفع ساعديها وثدييها وأنت مغرم بها  كأنك لم تعرف غيرها، ولم تكن من أهل الإسلام!لا إله إلا الله، عجب يا عرب!  عجب هذا!تمر المرأة أو تشرف من سطحها أو نافذتها والإنسان يحاول، بل يريد  أن يستنطقها بأذية حتى تنظر إليه وتكلمه! هذا ملكه الشيطان، سُخِّر في وجه  إبليس.لعل هذا غير واقع؟! أما بلغكم قول ربكم تعالى:  قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ  [النور:30]، ما قال: قل للمؤمنين يغضوا  أبصارهم، كيف يمشون إذاً؟ كيف يعملون؟ يغضون من البصر عندما تظهر المعصية،  والحمد لله عندنا هذا الجفن عجب! تغمض عينيك بسهولة، لا ألم ولا تعب، وتفتح  بسهولة، أرأيتم لو ما كان لنا أجفان والعيون مفتوحة فقط، كيف نطيع  الله؟إذاً الحمد لله. إن شاء الله نكون من الشاكرين لهذه النعمة، خل  المؤمنات يخرجن فلن ننظر إليهن.                                                                      

 شكر الله على نعمة السمع                                                                                                    

                               ومن البصر إلى السمع، الآذان آلات السمع أو لا؟هذه النعمة؛  نعمة السمع جليلة وعظيمة، أرأيت الأصم الذي لا يسمع ادعه .. ناده، لا  يسمع.هذه النعمة كيف نشكر الله تعالى عليها؟ألا نسمع .. ألا نصغي بآذاننا  إلى كلمة تغضب ربنا، ولا يرضى بها.هل فهم السامعون والسامعات؟!فإذا سمعنا  أحداً منا يغتاب، ويذكر فلاناً وفلاناً بما يسيء إليه، لا نسمع، ونغلق  آذاننا.ومما هو واضح عندكم سماع أصوات المغنيات من العواهر، والتلذذ بتلك  الأصوات.. آلله أذن لكم في هذا؟ أتحداكم.كيف أصبح المسلمون يتلذذون بأصوات  العواهر وأغانيهن؟! لأنهم فقدوا نور الله، وكونهم مسلمين بالاسم أو لهم  رغبة في الإسلام هذا غير مجد. ما عرفوا، إلى الآن تجد بين المسلمين من  يقول: الأغاني ماذا فيها؟ ما فيها شيء! يقولون أو لا؟والله ما جاز لمؤمن أن  يسمع امرأة تغني إلا أن تكون جاريته، أيام كان الجواري: غنِ يا جارية. لا  بأس؛ يملكها ويملك صوتها، وحتى فرجها، فلا بأس، أما أن تغني امرأة لفحول  الرجال، وهم يسمعون، وقد يتلذذون، إي نعم، فهذا منكر .. باطل .. حرام ..  ذنب، ويتولد عن هذا الذنب موت القلوب، ثم الوقوع في الفجور، والتلطخ  بالآثام والذنوب.إذاً: لا تسمع بأذنيك ما يغضب ربك: لا غيبة، ولا نميمة،  ولا سخرية، ولا استهزاء بالإسلام ولا بالمسلمين، ولا كلمة الكفر، ولا ولا..  إذا سمعت من هذا النوع أغلق أذنيك، أو خذ نعلك واخرج.وجاء هذا في القرآن  من سورة الأنعام:  وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا  يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ  الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأنعام:68] فإذا جلس المؤمن مجلساً، وأخذوا يغتابون  ويطعنون يأخذ نعله ويخرج، تعال تعال! لا، أو أدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه.وقد روي  أن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان في طريقه مع مولاه نافع في البراري  والصحارى أيام الفتح، وإذا براعي غنم أو إبل أو بقر يزمر بالزمارة.زمارة  الراعي تعرفون عنها؟ وعلى كل حال العبرة ما هي بالأسماء.فأدخل ابن عمر  أصبعيه في أذنيه، وأسرع الدابة، ومشى ثم لما تجاوز المنطقة قال: هل انقطع  حس الزمارة يا نافع، مولاه؟ قال: نعم. فأخرج أصبعيه من أذنيه ومشى في  الطريق الهوينا، ثم قال: هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل.أما  نحن فماذا نقول؟!بالمدينة النبوية والحمد لله هذا الصوت نفع الله به، مضت  أيام والله يا أبنائي وإن كنت واهماً سددوني، كان الدكان من أعلاه إلى  أسفله بإطار خاص كله أشرطة أغاني، هل هذا صح أما أنا أكذب؟ في لندن أم  المدينة النبوية؟ هنا. دكان بالإطار الخاص، كما يقولون: ديكور. من أعلى إلى  أسفل أشرطة أغاني تباع للمؤمنين والمؤمنات، كيف كنا؟ متنا أم ماذا؟الحمد  لله، يخبرني بعض الإخوان: يا شيخ! لقد كانت غرفتي أو مكتبي من أعلاه إلى  أسفله أشرطة أغاني، وحولتها كلها إلى أشرطة علم ومنافع.كيف تبيع أشرطة  العواهر في مدينة الرسول يا أعمى؟! يا من لا قلب لك ولا ضمير؟!إذاً حفظنا  أسمعانا، شكرنا ربنا، لا نسمع إلا ما فيه رضا ربنا.   

 شكر الله على نعمة اللسان                                                                                                    

                               ومن السمع والبصر إلى اللسان .. إلى المنطق.اللسان نعمة أو  لا؟ أرأيتم الأبكم كيف حاله؟ يشير بأصابعه ورأسه لا يستطيع أن ينطق بكلمة  بله بحرف واحد، نعمة عظيمة هذه أو لا؟ نعمة عظيمة.كيف تشكر هذه النعمة؟طريق  شكرها لله ألا ننطق بكلمة سوء ولا بذاء ولا فحش، هذا من حيث آدابنا، لا  ننطق بالبذاء ولا بالسوء ولا بالفحش أبداً، وثانياً: لا ننطق بكلمة تسيء  إلى مؤمن أو مؤمنة، أو تضر بمؤمن أو مؤمنة، أو تؤذيهما بأي نوع من الأذى،  وفوق ذلك ألا نقول كلمة نكفر بها، ونخرج من دين الله كالاستهزاء بأولياء  الله .. كالاستهزاء بآيات الله .. كالاستهزاء بشرائع الله .. وقد وقع في  هذا كثيرون، بل ملايين ويزعمون أنهم مسلمون، ويسخرون من آيات الله ومن  أولياء الله وعباد الله.إذاً: هكذا نشكر الله بألسنتنا أو لا؟والذي يغني  بلسانه بألفاظ البذاء، والدعارة، والدعوة إلى الخنا، هل هذه نعمة شكرها  بهذا؟هذه النعمة تشكر بالذكر، والثناء على الرب .. بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر .. بتعاليم الله ونشرها .. بتعليم الناس وإنقاذهم من الجهالات  ووهدتها، بهذا تكون هذه النعمة قد شكرت.ومن دخل السوق والناس في شغلهم  الشاغل فرفع رأسه وأرسل صوته، وقال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له  الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو  على كل شيء قدير؛ كتب له مليون حسنة، وحط عنه مليون سيئة، ورفع مليون درجة  .. ألف ألف كما يقول الرسول، فما عندهم لفظ المليون.أما ما يذكروه عن رسول  الله: روح عن نفسك ساعة وساعة، هل هذا صحيح أو لا؟ هذا معناه صحيح،  وروايته أيضاً صحيحة.لكن لمن يقال هذا الكلام؟ هل يقال لشخص يذكر الله:  اترك الذكر، وغن ساعة وساعة! فهمتم، هل يقال هذا لمن يفتح التلفاز ويشاهد  الراقصات يرقصن وهو ينظر ويبتسم ويقول: روح على نفسك ساعة فساعة؟!هذا يقال  لمن صام ولم يفطر، وقام ولم ينم، يقال له: يا عبد الله! روح على نفسك، كل  كما يأكل الناس .. اشرب كما يشربون .. استرح ساعة .. لا تواصل أربعة وعشرين  ساعة وأنت تذكر .. أعط الراحة لنفسك.. عرفتم؟ هذا معنى (روح على نفسك).ليس  معناه: ساعة افجر وساعة اعبد! أعوذ بالله، هذا كفر.أذن لنا في الفجور  لنروح على أنفسنا؟!هذا الترويح بيناه بأن أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى،  يشتغلون ثمان ساعات .. عشر ساعات، فإذا غابت الشمس ودقت الساعة السادسة،  ذهبوا يروحون على أنفسهم في المراقص .. في المقاصف .. في الملاهي .. في دور  السينما؛ لأنهم لا أمل لهم في السماء ولا الملكوت الأعلى، آيسون، ماذا  يصنعون؟ ثمان ساعات وهم في الشغل، فإذا فرغوا من يروح عليهم؟ يذكرون الله؟!  ما عرفوه. يصلون على النبي؟! ما آمنوا به. يذهبون إلى بيوت الرب؟ ما عندهم  أو مغلقة، فيذهبون إلى الباطل. فهل المسلمون مثلهم؟ المفروض -والله- ما  نحن بمثلهم، لكن الجهل غلب علينا فأصبحنا أيضاً إذا دقت الساعة السادسة  وأغلق باب العمل نذهب إلى الملاهي؛ لأننا فقدنا النور الإلهي، ما عرفنا،  وإلا المفروض والواجب إذا انتهينا من العمل الذي ما عملناه إلا لله، لا هدف  إلا الله، سواء كان مصنع ينتج كذا، أو مزرعة تنتج كذا، أو متجر ينتج كذا..  ما نعمل إلا لله.يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟إي والله، إنا لله، وكلنا لله، فإذا  فرغنا من العمل نذهب إلى بيوت ربنا، فنروح على أنفسنا بذكر الله، والاتصال  به ومناجاته، وسماع الهدى والنور النازل من عنده، لكن ما علمونا هذا، ما  عرفنا.نعود إلى نعمة اللسان، واسمعوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين يسأله  سائل: دلني على طريق الخير .. على ما يباعدني من النار، ويدخلني الجنة؟  فقال له: كف عنك هذا، ويشير صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى لسانه، قال: ( أو إنا  لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به يا رسول الله؟ قال: ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ! ) دعا عليه  لجهله، لكن ما يقصد أن تموت أمه، أو تفقده هي، ( ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ! وهل  يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم أو قال: على مناخرهم؟! ) شك الراوي، وهما  بمعنى واحد ( أو قال: على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ).إن الكلمة أحياناً  توقد نار فتنة تستمر عشرين سنة، وكلمة تقال تطلق الرجل من امرأته والمرأة  من الرجل، وكلمة تقال يفصل بها شخص من عمله، وكلمة تقال فتنتج أموراً  عظيمة.الكلمة هي مبدأ الخير والشر، فلهذا كف عنك لسانك يا معاذ .إذاً عرفنا  شكر هذه النعمة.                                                                      

 شكر الله على نعمة المال                                                                                                    

                               بقي نعمة الريال.الريال نعمة أو نقمة؟ نعمة، كلمة ريال هذه  عادية .. دينار .. درهم .. ليرة.. قل ما شئت.المال نعمة، والكل يعترف، هذه  النعمة شكرها أن تصرف في ما من أجله أنعم الله تعالى به عليك.إذاً: اشتر  اللحم ولا تسرف .. اشتر الثوب ولا تسرف .. اشتر النعل ولا تسرف .. اشتر  الفراش والغطاء ولا تسرف .. اشتر الدابة ولا تسرف.فبدل أن تشتري سيارة  بأربعمائة ألف اشتر السيارة ذات الخمسين ألفاً، كذا أو لا؟ وهكذا، وعلى قدر  الكساء أمد رجلي، هذا مثل عربي، ولكن تشتر بأربعمائة ألف للفخفخة والفخر  والزهو، وحولك الناس في حاجة إلى ألف ريال، فكر يا عبد الله، كيف؟!إذاً كل  درهم تنفقه في معصية الله كفرت به نعمة الله، وتعرضت للسلب بعد العطاء،  انتبهتم؟خلاصة القول: دراهمك .. دنانيرك! إياك أن تنفق ريالاً واحداً منها  في معصية الله، ولنبدأ ولا حرج بالسيجارة.تعرفو   السيجارة أو لا؟السيجارة  حرام، لم حرام؟ لأنها تؤذي الملائكة، ويا ويل من يؤذي ملائكة الله، كيف  يسعد؟ كيف ينجو؟ والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً  فلا يقربن مساجدنا ) لم يا رسول الله؟ قال: ( إن الملائكة تتأذى مما يتأذى  منه بنو آدم )، وقال: ( إذا أراد أحدكم أن يبصق فلا يبصق عن يمينه ولكن  تحت رجليه؛ لأن عن يمينه ملكاً ).وصاحب الدخان ينفث في وجه الملك مباشرة،  أعوذ بالله! أين يروح؟ أين يذهب؟يا شيخ! تقول هذا والأمة كلها تدخن؟وهذه  حجة؟! سمعتم كذبة، حتى أسري عنكم: أحد المنتسبين إلى الإسلام يدعو إلى  التصوف، فأتباعه قال لهم أحد الإخوان الموحدين: لم شيخكم يدخن، والسيجارة  عملت في أصابعيه حمرة؟ تعرفون هذا أو لا؟ قالوا له: لقد أذن له النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في المنام. فهؤلاء يكذبون على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  يخافون الحكم العام في العالم الإسلامي العلماء كلهم يقولون: الدخان حرام  أو مكروه، وكلمة مكروه عندنا كالحرام، ما دام مكروهاً للمؤمنين والمؤمنات  والملائكة وأهل السماء كيف إذن نستسيغه أو نجيزه؟لا أطيل .. الذين يحرقون  ريالاتهم في الدخان -والله- لقد كفروا هذه النعمة، وما شكروها، فلا يحل  لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يدخن سواء كانت سيجارة أو بيارة، انتبهتم؟!أفواهن   طيبة  طاهرة، ويدلك لذلك المساويك في جيوبنا، لم؟ لأننا نذكر الله دائماً إلا  عند الخلاء .. إذا جلسنا على المرحاض لا نذكر، ما إن نخرج من المرحاض:  غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير.هل تجد مؤمناً يعيش الساعة والساعتين لا يذكر  الله؟ والله ما كان، كيف هذا؟ إلا إذا نام، فالفم الذي تجري عليه اسم الله  الأعظم تخبث، وتلوثه ضد الله، وأنت تعلم لو أنك أخذت اسم (الله) مكتوباً  ووضعته في مزبلة أو على حظيرة، انمسحت من دينك وإسلامك، وأصبحت كالشيطان في  كفرك.إذاً التدخين حرام، والذين ينفقون مال الله فيه هؤلاء ما شكروا نعمة  الله، فهم بها كافرون.وهكذا كل من ينفق ماله في حرام، كالذي يشتري شريطاً  للأغاني واللهو، لا يحل هذا أبداً، أنفقت مالك فيما حرم الله عليك، وهكذا،  رزقنا الله وإياكم العلم والهدى. يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40] أي: حتى تشكروها؛  فإن ذكرها داع إلى شكرها، والذي ينسى النعم فلا يذكرها لا يشكرها  أبداً.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (47) 
الحلقة (54)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (18) 

أنعم الله على بني إسرائيل نعماً جليلة، منها إرساله الرسل إليهم، وإنزاله  الكتب عليهم، فكان حرياً بهم أن يمتثلوا أوامر الله سبحانه، فيفوا بالعهود،  ويرهبوا الله وحده، ويؤمنوا بكتبه جميعها، بما في ذلك القرآن الذي أنزله  الله مصدقاً لما معهم، ومع هذا جحدوا به، وبذلوا كل ما يستطعيون في طمس  معالم الحق من كتبهم سواء بالتحريف أو التأويل في سبيل الحفاظ على دنياهم،  وإرضاء أهوائهم ورؤسائهم.  

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ  بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   *  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلا  تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ   *  وَلا  تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:40-43]. معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! اذكروا أن السياق الكريم قد وقف بنا على أن هناك  مؤمنين صادقين، القرآن الكريم هدى لهم وبه يهتدون. وأن هناك فريقاً آخر هم  الكفار أهل النار، وأنهم والآيات تنزل منهم من توغل في الكفر والشر والفساد  فختم على قلبه وعلى سمعه، وعلت بصره غشاوة فهو لا يؤمن، وقد حكم الله  عليهم بأن لهم عذاباً عظيماً. وكفار مستعدون للإيمان، متى وجهت إليهم  الدعوة، وبينت، ووضحت لهم نتائجها وآثارها استجابوا؛ إذ ما هناك مانع؛  لأنهم ما توغلوا في الشر، والظلم، والخبث، والفساد.وهنا بلغكم وعلمتم أن  علينا ألا نواصل الذنب بعد الذنب، فاحذر يا عبد الله، واحذري يا أمة الله  من مواصلة الذنب، وعجل بالتوبة خشية أن يعلو ذلك الإثم على النفس فيحجبها،  ويموت العبد على سوء الخاتمة.ولهذا قالت العلماء: التوبة واجبة على الفور،  لا يحل أن تقول: غداً أتوب، بمجرد ما تزل القدم فيسقط عبد الله أو أمته في  الوسخ ينهض سريعاً: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، وبذلك يمحى ذلك الأثر، أما أن  يسترسل ويواصل الجريمة فإنه قد يأتي يوم يصبح فلا يراها إلا هي.وشاهده ما  علمتم من تصنيف الكفار إلى صنفين: صنف مختوم عليهم بأنهم لا يتوبون؛  لتوغلهم في الشر والفساد، وفريق ثالث هم المنافقون، ومنهم منافقو العرب من  الأوس والخزرج، ومنهم منافقو اليهود؛ إذ الآيات مدنية والسورة مدنية،  واليهود موجودون بالمدينة، ومنهم من ينافق.خاطب الله تعالى في مثل هذا  السياق بني إسرائيل؛ لأنهم متواجدون في المدينة، ومنهم المنافقون، فقال  تعالى:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:40] وهذا النداء الإلهي وجهه  تعالى إلى أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، وقد عرفنا أن  إسرائيل معناه: عبد الله أو صفوة الله كما يقول بنو إسرائيل، وهذا لقب وليس  باسم، والاسم الحقيقي هو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام.وهنا  الخطاب يشمل بني إسرائيل قاطبة، فكل من انحدر من صلب يعقوب عليه السلام من  أولاد الأسباط إلى اليوم هذا النداء صالح لهم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40].                                

 نعم الله على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                    

                               قد علمنا أن ذكر النعمة يساعد على شكرها، وصح هذا،  وبالتجربة، فالذي يذكر النعمة يسهل عليه شكرها، بل يبادر إلى شكرها، والذي  لا يذكرها ويتناساها، ولا يحدث نفسه بها أنى له أن يشكر، فالأمر بالذكر أمر  بالشكر؛ لأن الشكر لا يتم إلا بذكر النعمة.وقد قلت للسامعين والسامعات: من  أراد أن يبكي فليضع رأسه بين ركبتيه، ويغمض عينيه، ويستعرض نعم الله عليه  منذ طفولته، فلا يشعر إلا وعيناه تذرفان بالدموع، وهو يلهج بكلمة: الحمد  لله.اذكر تشكر، انس واترك لن تشكر.فهذه دل عليها هذا التوجيه الإلهي  يَا  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:40].لكن ما هي النعم التي أنعم بها عليهم؟نعم لا تعد ولا تحصى، لكن  من مظاهرها أنهم أبناء الأنبياء وأحفاد الرسل، وأن الله عز وجل أنجى بني  إسرائيل من مهالك ومعاطب ومخازٍ لا حد لها. ومنها أنه جعل فيهم الأنبياء  والرسل، فعامة الأنبياء والرسل من ولد إبراهيم عليه السلام، حتى لقب بأبي  الأنبياء وهم من بني إسرائيل.وظهرت لهم دولة يا لها من دولة انتظم في سلكها  العالم على عهد سليمان.التوراة كتاب الله بين أيديهم يتلونها.أقول: النعم  لا تعد ولا تحصى، فذكرهم وناداهم  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40].نعمة الإيجاد، نعمة الإمداد، نعمة الخلق والرزق..  أليست هذه نعم؟!                                                                      

 أمر الله لبني إسرائيل بالوفاء بالعهود والرهبة منه                                                                                                    

                               قال تعالى:  وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ  وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ  [البقرة:40] هذا خطاب سام شريف، آه لو كانوا  أهلاً له، كيف لا يستحون ولا يخجلون!الله جل جلاله يقول لهم:  وَأَوْفُوا  بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ ، أوفوا بعهدي بأن اعبدوني وحدي، ولا تشركوا  بعبادتي، (أوفوا بعهدي) آمنوا برسلي وبالأخص النبي الخاتم الذي أخذ الله  الميثاق على كل نبي ورسول إذا بعث هذا النبي أن يؤمن به ويصدقه ويتبعه،  فإذا أنتم آمنتم فوفيتم بعهدي وفيت بعهدكم، عهد الله لهم: العز .. السعادة  .. الكمال .. الطهر .. الصفا .. الجنة دار السلام. وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   [البقرة:40] لا ترهبوا سواي، ولا ترهبوا غيري، والرهب هو الخوف، ولكن مع  نوع من الحركة البدنية، فالراهب هو ذاك الذي يرتعش من الخوف.(فارهبون) أي:  لا تخرجوا عن طاعتي .. لا تفسقوا عن أمري .. لا تكذبوا برسولي .. لا تتركوا  ما أنعمت به عليكم من هذه النعم فتكفروها، خافوني. وَإِيَّايَ  فَارْهَبُونِ  [البقرة:40] كأنهم كانوا يرهبون غير الله؟ إي نعم، كانوا  يخافون إذا دخلوا في الإسلام أن يغضب عليهم رؤساؤهم من الأحبار ويجالد بهم،  فكانوا يخافونهم ويرهبونهم، فأرشدهم إلى أن اللائق بهم أن يرهبوا الله ولا  يرهبوا سواه؛ إذ الله بيده كل شيء؛ الإسعاد والشقاء، والإذلال والإعزاز،  والعطاء والمنع.. كله بيده، فكيف يرهب غيره؟  وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   [البقرة:40].                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ  [البقرة:41] ما الذي أنزله مصدقاً لما معهم؟ إنه القرآن العظيم،  أي: وآمنوا بالقرآن الكريم.  ‏                                

 أمر الله لبني إسرائيل بالإيمان بما أنزل في القرآن                                                                                                    

                                وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ   [البقرة:41] إذ القرآن يتفق مع التوراة اتفاقاً كاملاً في العقيدة: البعث،  والجزاء، والكتب، والرسل، ولقاء الله، واليوم الآخر.. كلها ثابتة في  التوراة والقرآن.أما الأحكام الطارئة فقد تختلف بين عصر وعصر، وبين أمة  وأخرى، فيحل الله ما شاء، ويحرم ما شاء من أجل هداية أولئك الناس الذين يحل  لهم أو يحرم عليهم.أما أصول الدين والعقيدة فلا تختلف أبداً، فالقرآن مصدق  لما بين يدي اليهود مما جاء في التوراة من أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً  رسول الله، وأن الإيمان بالرسل والكتب إيمان لازم لكل مؤمن، ولا إيمان  بدون ذلك، الإيمان بالبعث الآخر وما يتم وما يجري فيه من حساب وجزاء  بالنعيم المقيم أو بالعذاب الأليم، فالقرآن الكريم ما تناقض أبداً مع  التوراة ولا اختلف معها، بل مصدق لما فيها.إذاً: فلا معنى للكفر بالقرآن،  ولا معنى أبداً للهروب من هذه الحقيقة، فما جاء القرآن لينقض عقائد الحق  التي تحملها التوراة، أو ما جاء بأمر جديد خارق للعادة، بل هو جاء بموافقة  ما في التوراة والإنجيل. وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ [البقرة:41] دعاهم إلى الإيمان بالقرآن العظيم.كما دعاهم إلى  الإيمان بالنبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما تقدم من الآيات:  وَإِنْ  كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ  مِنْ مِثْلِهِ [البقرة:23]، فهو دعوة إلى الإيمان بالنبوة المحمدية، وهنا  طالبهم بأن يؤمنوا بالقرآن الكريم، ومن آمن بالرسول يؤمن بكتابه، ولا معنى  للتفرقة.قال تعالى:  وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ [البقرة:41]،  أنتم أهل كتاب ومستواكم فوق مستوى العرب، والعرب أميون وجهلة، وأنتم أهل  الكتاب، فكيف يتأخر إيمانكم ويؤمن بالقرآن من هو من أهل الجهل وعدم  العلم؟!إذاً: وكونوا أول من يؤمن، ولا تكونوا أول من يكفر.إذاً  وَلا  تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ [البقرة:41] أي بالقرآن العظيم؛ إذ أمرهم  بالإيمان به لقوله:  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ  أي: من القرآن  مُصَدِّقًا  لِمَا مَعَكُمْ [البقرة:41] واحذروا أن تكونوا أول من يكفر به  وَلا  تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ .                                                                      

 التحذير من كتمان الحق                                                                                                    

                               قال تعالى:  وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   [البقرة:41] المراد من الآيات: آيات التوراة، وفيها نعوت النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وصفاته، وفيها ما يدعم هذه الملة الحنيفية؛ ملة إبراهيم، ولكنهم  يحرفون، ويبدلون، ويغيرون، بل ويبيعونها بثمن بخس، والاشتراء بمعنى البيع،  فلا تبيعوا الحق بالباطل، ولا تبيعوا الإسلام دين الحق بثمن بخس، تتلقونه  من رؤسائكم وزعمائكم. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   [البقرة:41] والثمن مهما كان فهو قليل، ولكن أسلوب القرآن بحسب مفاهيم  الناس، وإلا الآية الواحدة تزن الدنيا بما فيها، لكن لما يصرون على الباطل  ويكفرون بالحق مقابل منصب أو مقابل عطاء يتلقاه أحدهم في العام مرة من  الرؤساء كان كمن باع آيات الله بثمن قليل  وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي  ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  .                                                                     

 أمر الله لبني إسرائيل بتقواه وحده                                                                                                    

                                وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ  [البقرة:41] واتقون: ترهبون، ولكن  التقوى أعم، وإياي فاتقوا سخطي، وغضبي، وعذابي عليكم.بم نتقيه؟ نتقيه  بالطاعة .. بالتسليم .. بالانقياد، أي: بالإيمان والعمل الصالح مع اجتناب  الشرك والكفر والعمل الطالح الفاسد؛ إذ لا يتقى الله عز وجل بغير الإسلام  له، والاطراح بين يديه، وذلك بقبول أمره والنهوض به، واجتناب المنهي  والابتعاد عنه.هم مأمورون بأن يدخلوا في الإسلام، وبأن يؤمنوا بالله ولقائه  ومحمد وكتابه، فإنهم آثروا الدنيا والأحلام التي تراودهم في أن لهم  مستقبلاً زاهراً، وأن مملكة إسرائيل ستعود، فكيف نذوب وندخل في  الإسلام؟وهذه حقيقة هي التي صرفتهم عن الدخول في الإسلام، فقد كانوا من قبل  يحلمون بإيجاد مملكة بني إسرائيل، وقد نزحوا إلى الحجاز ونزلوا المدينة  وما فوقها من المدن إلى الشام من أجل انتظار البعثة المحمدية، وعرفوا مهاجر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي المدينة، وهم ينتظرون، وما إن طلعت الشمس  المحمدية حتى تحركوا، وأخذوا ينتظرون، ولا يتكلمون.ويوماً بعد يوم حتى هاجر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة، ورأوا إقبال العرب على الدين  الإسلامي، من ثم اختنقوا، وبريقهم شرقوا، وما أطاقوا، وأعلنوا العداء في  صراحة، وقالوا: إن نحن دخلنا في الإسلام انتهى وجود بني إسرائيل، لا أمل  أبداً.ويدلكم للحقيقة أنه بعد مضي ألف وأربعمائة سنة أوجدوا دولة إسرائيل،  فمعنى هذا أنهم كانوا يعملون لها منذ أكثر من ألفي سنة، من يوم أن سقطت على  أيدي الروم أو الرومان وهم يعملون في الظلام لعودة مملكتهم، فلهذا انصرفوا  عن الإسلام بعد علمهم بأنه الدين الحق، وألا سعادة للعبد إلا به، ورضوا  بالعذاب، وقالوا:  لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [آل عمران:24].رؤساؤهم يدجلون عليهم ويضللونهم: لا بأس ستدخلون النار،  ولكن لمدة محدودة فاصبروا. ولهذا جاءت هذه الآيات تقول لهم:  وَلا  تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ  [البقرة:41]، فلا تتقوا الرؤساء والمسئولين عندكم، ولا ترهبوهم ولا  تخافوهم، ارهبوا الله واتقوه خيراً لكم؛ لأنكم تهلكون معهم. سبحان الله  العظيم! قولوا: آمنا بالله. كيف هذه الرحمة الإلهية! أقوام أعرضوا عن ذكره،  وحاربوا أولياءه، وقتلوا أنبياءه، وخرجوا عن طاعته كلياً، ومع هذا يتلطف  معهم، وينزل آياته لهم بل ويناديهم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ [البقرة:40]  يا أبناء الرجل الكريم! يا أحفاد الأنبياء! افعلوا كذا، ولا تفعلوا كذا،  افعلوا كذا، ولا تفعلوا كذا.. من أجل ماذا؟ من أجل إكمالهم وإسعادهم؛ لأنهم  أحفاد الأنبياء وأبناؤهم. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ [البقرة:41]. مرة أخرى: كل من باع دينه بالدنيا  اشترى الرخيص بالثمن القليل، وكل من يرتد أو يخرج عن الإسلام أو يستبيح ما  حرم الله ويفسق عن أمر الله من أجل الدنيا.. اشترى بآيات الله ثمناً  قليلاً.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          قال تعالى:  وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [البقرة:42]  اللبس: هو اختلاط شيء بشيء كلبس الثوب واختلاطه بالجسم، ولبس الحق بالباطل  هو أن يوضع ثوب الحق على الباطل ويقال: هذا هو الحق.ومن هذا قولهم: إن  النبي الموصوف في التوراة والمبشر به ليس محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنهم  من يقول: ما زال وقته ما حان، ومنهم من يقول: هذا فلان وفلان. ويشيرون إلى  أنبياء بني إسرائيل، قالوا: هذه النعوت موجودة، ولكن هذا النبي الذي أظلنا  زمانه ليس هو.هذا هو اللبس والخلط، يخلطون الحق بالباطل هروباً من الحق؛  حتى يبقى لهم حلمهم في الاستقلال، ووجود الدولة، وحكم البشرية والسيادة  عليها.ومن الفتاوى التي يصدق عليها هذا: أن يفتي أحد فتيا يلبس به على  الناس، فيظهر الباطل في صورة الحق، أو يظهر الحرام في صورة الحلال .. وهذا  كله لنا كما سنعود إليه إن شاء الله، فالسياق في هداية بني إسرائيل، ونحن  أحق بذلك وأحرى  وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا  الْحَقَّ  [البقرة:42] وتخفوه وتجحدوه. وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:42] وأنتم ذوو علم بهذا، وهذه الصورة أو الصفة من أقبح الصور، أن  يعرف المرء الحق ثم يكتمه، لماذا يكتمه؟ قطعاً لمصالحه الدنيوية، فأهل  الإيمان الحق والبصيرة لا يكتمون الحق، ولو صلبوا وقطعوا عضواً عضواً،  وأحرقوا بالنار، أما المصابون بالدنس والأرجاس، والذين طغت آثامهم على  قلوبهم فهم الذين يتعمدون هذا، ويكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون أنه الحق، ويجحدونه  كأن لم يكن، لا لشيء إلا لمصالحهم إن صح التعبير بالمصالح، من أجل  أطماعهم، وأغراضهم، وأهوائهم، وشهواتهم الدنيوية. وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ  بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ  [البقرة:42]، والحال أنكم ذوو علم،  ولو كنتم جهلة ما تعرفون فقد يعذر الجاهل، فهناك نوع من العذر، أما على علم  فهذا لا يقبل:  وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:42].                                                                  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          أخيراً قال تعالى:  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:43]، أمرهم  بإقامة الصلاة، أي صلاة هذه؟ الصلاة التي هي يصليها المسلمون حولهم ومعهم  وبينهم، لا، بل صلاة اليهود التي هي عبارة عن سجود بدون ركوع. وَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:43]، وهاتان قاعدتان: الصلاة  والزكاة لا تفترقان أبداً، مهما ذكرتا في القرآن هما مع بعضهما البعض:  الصلاة والزكاة، لم؟ لأن الصلاة عمدة للطهارة والتزكية الروحية، والزكاة  عمدة للمجتمع، حتى يتماسك ويقوى على حمل رسالته، بعبارة: كالحياة والطعام  والشراب، من قطع عنه الطعام والشراب مات ولم تبق له حياة.إذاً: الصلاة هي  الدعامة التي تحفظ المجتمع في آدابه، وأخلاقه، وروحانيته، وهي التي تؤمنه  من سائر أنواع الخبث، لقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، وإخراج الزكاة، وصرفها، وجمعها  لابد منه لوجود مجتمع يعبد الله عز وجل.وأخيراً يقول لهم:  وَارْكَعُوا  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43]، من هم الراكعون؟ جيرانهم المسلمون، لم خص  الركوع بعد ذكر الصلاة؟ لما علمتم أن اليهود يصلون بالسجود فقط، لا  يركعون.وأذكركم بالوفد الذي جاء من ثقيف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرض  عليه قبول الإسلام، فقالوا: إننا لا ننحني، ولا نركع بين نسائنا؛ لما في  ذلك من الذلة والمهانة، وما نجبي، فإذا تعفو عنا الركوع ندخل في الإسلام  ونصلي، فأخبرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه: لا صلاة بدون ركوع.الركوع هو  الذي فيه إظهار الذلة والخنوع والخضوع لله عز وجل، فلهذا كان اليهود لا  يركعون في صلاتهم، يقفون ثم يخرون ويسجدون فلا يركعون، وإلى الآن، فلهذا  أرشدهم إلى أن يركعوا في جملة الراكعين.هذا معنى هذه الآيات المتعلقة ببني  إسرائيل.                                                                  

علاقة أمة محمد بالآيات المخاطب بها بنو إسرائيل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          نحن ما الذين نأخذه من هذا النور؟هل نقول: هذا في بني إسرائيل،  أما نحن فمن شاء أن يركع ومن شاء لا يركع، وهذا في بني إسرائيل من شاء أن  يرهب ومن شاء ألا يرهب؟!الجواب: هذا كلام باطل، القرآن الكريم نور الله  وروحه، لا حياة بدونه، ولا هداية بدونه، إذ قصصه عبر، يجتاز بها المصلحون  والسالكون بحار الأهواء والأطماع والشهوات.  ‏                                

 نداءات الله في القرآن لأهل الإيمان                                                                                                    

                               إذا كان الله تعالى قد نادى بني إسرائيل فنحن نادانا سبعين  مرة: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ))، وما نادانا مرة إلا ليأمرنا،  أو ينهانا، أو يحذرنا، أو يبشرنا، فحاشاه تعالى أن ينادي لا لشيء، وهو  الحكيم العليم، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان، وهو أشرف من نداء بني إسرائيل؛  لأنهم أبناء الأولين الصالحين.إذاً: لا تقل: سبحان الله! نادى بني إسرائيل  ولم ينادنا نحن، ونحن أحق بنداءات الرحمن، فقد نادانا في القرآن الكريم  سبعين نداءً، وكما علمتم ما نادانا إلا ليأمرنا بما فيه كمالنا، وسعادتنا،  وعزنا، وطهارتنا، وصفاؤنا، أو ينادينا لينهانا عما يهبط بنا في أخلاقنا  وآدابنا وكمالاتنا .. لينهانا عما يلوث قلوبنا، ويدنس أرواحنا حتى ننزل عن  مستوى الولاية التي هي أعلى درجة يريد أن نصل إليها.ينادينا ليبشرنا فتطمئن  القلوب، وترتفع الأرواح والهمم لنواصل العمل.ينادينا ليحذرنا من عواقب  السوء، ومن آثار الظلم والشر والفساد؛ حتى ما نتمزق، ونهلك، ونخسر.فلهذا  علمتم ما قال ابن مسعود ماذا قال؟ قال: إذا سمعت القارئ يقرأ (( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )) فأعرها سمعك. اسمع، وحرام أن تمشي، ولا  تلتفت وأنت مدعو، وإن قلت: أنا لا، إذاً: ما أنت بمؤمن؟وإذا مررت في الشارع  والقرآن يقرأ في الإذاعة وسمعت: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ))،  أعطها أذنك لحظة فأنت منادى، فإن أمرك بأمر فأنت فاعله، أو استعد، وإن نهاك  عن رذيلة أو ظلم أو فساد، فاعزم على أن تتخلى عنه، وإن كانت بشرى فاحمد  الله، وإن كانت تحذيراً فاحذر يا عبد الله، (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا )).   

 نعم الله على أهل الإيمان من أمة محمد                                                                                                    

                               قوله تعالى:  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40]، هل نحن ما أنعم الله علينا بشيء؟ أنعم علينا أو  لا؟أما قال تعالى:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا  [المائدة:3]؟  فأية نعمة أجل من هذه النعمة وأعظم، كنا كغثاء السيل .. كنا كالحيوانات ..  كالبهائم، لا نعرف الطيب ولا الخبيث، ولا الحق ولا الباطل، ولا العلم ولا  الجهل، فأصبحنا علماء ربانيين، نعرف ما في الملكوت الأعلى كما نعرف ما في  الملكوت الأسفل .. نعرف كل ضار وكل نافع، من النظر .. إلى الكلمة .. إلى  الحركة .. إلى الحكم.أصبحنا علماء عارفين بكل ما يجري في الملكوت حاضراً  ومستقبلاً.وكنا نعبد الأوهام وعبدنا الأصنام والأحجار، وإذا بنا نعبد  الرحمن، وإذا بنا نقول: لا إله إلا الله، فنترفع عن كل هذا الوجود، ونربط  أنفسنا بالسماء والملكوت الأعلى، فلا إله إلا الله.نعمة الإسلام أتمها الله  عز وجل علينا، وأعلن عن إتمامها في يوم عرفة، في ذلك الجمع العظيم، والحفل  الكبير ونزلت هذه الآية:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   [المائدة:3].كان ينزل القرآن كل يوم وكل ليلة بفريضة .. بأدب .. بسنة ..  بواجب .. بحقيقة .. بحكمة علمية، شيئاً فشيئاً حتى اكتمل نزول القرآن  فاكتمل بذلك الإسلام، فوالله لا ينقصنا شيء في هذه الملة، إلا أننا جهلنا  هذا القرآن، وابتعدنا عنه.وما من ظاهرة تظهر في الكون لو تتبعت آيات الله  إلا وقفت عليها.إذاً: من الأحق بالشكر نحن أو اليهود؟ نحن،  اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ  [البقرة:47]، تعرفون هذا أو لا؟                                                                      

 شرف المؤمن على غيره                                                                                                    

                               اسمعوا، والله العظيم إن هذا العبد المؤمن لو وضع في كفة  ميزان، ووضعت الصين، واليابان، وأوروبا، والأمريكان وكل كافر بالرحمن في  كفة أخرى لرجح بهم هذا العبد المؤمن، على شرط أن يموت على الإسلام.وهذا مثل  ضربه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يوماً جالساً كعادتهم يجلسون في ظل  الجدران، وما عندهم أسرّة، ولا كراسي، ولا زرابي، وهو بين أصحابه فمر مؤمن  فقير، الثياب رثة، والمنظر مزري، والبطن جائع، فقال لهم الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما تقولون في هذا؟ ) قوموه يا عقلاء! وهم قادرون، ( فقالوا:  هذا حري أو جدير -حقيقي- إذا خطب ألا يزوج، وإذا أمر ألا يطاع، وإذا قال لا  يسمع له، فسكت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم )، فهم أخبروه بواقع الحياة، وهو  يحدثهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، حتى مر منافق من أغنياء المدينة  وهو باللباس الجميل والسمت الحسن و. و. و.. كما تعرفون، فقال لهم لما مضى  في الشارع وذهب: ( ما تقولون في هذا؟ قالوا: هذا حري إذا خطب أن يزوج، وإذا  قال أن يسمع له، وإذا أمر أن يطاع، فقال لهم: والله لملء الأرض من هذا  -انتبهتم؟- لا يزنون ذاك الذي سمعتم )، فلهذا أنا قلت لكم: الصين،  واليابان، وأوروبا، والأمريكان كلهم في كفة ميزان، ومؤمن من الحاضرين في  كفة لرجحت كفة المؤمن، عرفتم قيمة المؤمن؟!و عمر عندما قتل أحدهم قال:  والله لو تمالأ عليه أهل صنعاء لقتلتهم. هذه قيمة المؤمن، فلو تجتمع  اليابان والأمريكان على قتل مؤمن ظلماً وعدواناً لقتلناهم أجمعين، إذا  تمالئوا واجتمعوا عليه، وهذه قاعدة عندنا: لو يتفق أهل قرية على قتل مؤمن  يقتلون كلهم، الذين شاركوا إما بالأمر أو بالأخذ باليد، أما بالقلوب فلا،  فكل من قال: اقتلوه، يقتل.والشاهد عندنا قيمة المؤمن وعزته، ما السبب في  فضل هذا المؤمن وفي سقوط تلك الأمم؟ السبب معروف عندنا نحن، نسيتم؟ الكافر  المشرك ذنبه أنه نسف السماوات السبع وأسقطها، بل خرب الجنة، وأذهب نورها  وسعادتها وأبطل النار. كيف هذا؟ لأن الله عز وجل خلق هذه العوالم كلها من  أجل الإنسان، ( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك، وخلقتك من أجلي )،  فلما ترك عبادة الله، وكفر الله وعبادته كان كمن نسف الكون وخربه، كم جزاء  هذا الشخص لو أردتم أن تعذبوه؟ يعذب بليارات السنين، لا يكفي.نحن نقول: لم  هذا المؤمن أفضل وأشرف وأكرم عند الله من ملايين الكفار؟ الجواب: لأن هذا  المؤمن عرف لم خلق، خلق ليعبد الله فهو يعبده، وأولئك خلقهم ليعبدوه فكفروا  به، كيف يكون الجزاء؟!إذاً:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ  الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40].هيا نذكر نعمة الله علينا،  نبدأ.                                                                     

 شكر الله على نعمه                                                                                                    

                               أذكر موظفاً كان يستلم راتباً شهرياً يعيش عليه، ومؤمناً  -آخر- عاملاً، يعمل الليل والنهار ليحصل على قوته، فصاحب هذا الراتب كيف  يشكر الله؟ أسألكم بالله، من حقه ألا ينسى هذه النعمة أبداً، فقوته ثابت،  مقدم له، غير خائف ولا مضطرب، وانظر إلى أخيه الذي يعمل حمالاً أو عتالاً  أو كذا من أجل أن يحصل على قوته، فأنا أرى هذه النعمة ما تقدر، وأكثرنا  عنها غافل لا يذكرها.أذكر نعمة الأمن الذي تعيشون عليه وفيه، إخوانكم في  الشرق والغرب ترتعد فرائصهم، فعجلات السيارة في الشارع تؤخذ، وعين السيارة  ينتزعونها، وأيدي اللصوص في جيوبهم كلما التفتوا، يركب السيارة يأخذون  ماله، والبيوت يسطى عليها، وتؤخذ الأموال، ويقتل النساء والرجال، وهذا  الأمن أية نعمة أعظم من هذه؟ لم ما نذكر؟ أمم ما عرفت الله، ولا وجدت من  يبلغها عنه، ولا من يعرفها به، وأنتم كتاب الله بين أيديكم، وهدي الرسول في  كتبكم، لم ما تشكرون هذه النعمة، فتجتمعون على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟على كل النعم لا تحصى،  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  لا تُحْصُوهَا  [إبراهيم:34]، فما هو ذكرها؟ إنه شكرها، وقد قضينا درساً  كاملاً في الشكر في هذه الآية وعرفنا وانتهينا إلى أننا نشكر هذه النعمة،  بماذا؟ نعمة السمع فلا نسمع باطلاً ولا منكراً، سمعت كلمة منكر أغلق أذنيك،  وقم من المجلس، وإلا كفرت هذه النعمة، وما شكرت الله عليها، وفي البصر لا  تنظر بعينيك ما يسخط ربك عليك، فما حرم الله النظر إليه لا تنظر إليه، وإلا  -والله- ما شكرت هذه النعمة، وهي أعظم نعمة.كذلك نعمة اللسان وآلة النطق،  بها تنطق، وتفصح، وتعرب عن حاجاتك في بطنك وفي نفسك، فشكر هذا النعمة ألا  تتلفظ بسوء .. ألا تنطق ببذاء .. ألا تسب مؤمناً .. ألا تغتاب آخر .. ألا  تقول منكراً .. ألا تدعو إلى باطل، بهذه الآلة التي منحك الله إياها:  اللسان.وانتهينا إلى العلم، فإذا علمت شيئاً فاحمد الله واشكره بالعمل به  وبتعليمه، فالذي يعلم ولا يُعلِّم ما شكر النعمة، والذي يعلم ولا يعمل بذلك  العلم -والله- ما شكر النعمة بل كفرها، أصبح كالجاهل، علم ولم يعمل، ما  الفرق بينه وبين الجاهل؟ إلا أن هذا عذابه أشد، وعتابه ولومه أعظم، وإلا هو  والجاهل سواء، إذ العلم ثماره العمل، فإن انعدم ما علم، هو والجاهل  سواء.المال: ذكرنا أنها نعمة يجب أن نشكر الله على هذا المال، كيف نشكره؟  ألا ننفقه فيما يغضب ربنا .. ألا ننفق درهماً واحداً فيما يسخط الله، كيف  يعطيك المال وتتحداه به؟! هذا خلق من أسوأ الأخلاق، أن يهبك الله نعمة  والعياذ بالله تعالى وتعرض بها عنه، وتكون سبباً في غفلتك وإعراضك.إذاً:  نعمة المال كنعمة العقل، وقد وهبك الله عقلاً، فلم لا يعقلك؟ حتى لا تقع في  المهاوي، ولا تسقط في المهانات، ولا تتعرض للغضب والسخط؟ ما قيمت عقلك  إذاً؟ العقل يعقل صاحبه من الوقوع في المهالك والمعاطب، فاستخدم عقلك،  وهكذا نشكر هذه النعم التي أنعم بها علينا.   

 المسلم أولى بالوفاء بالعهد من غيره                                                                                                    

                               ثم الوفاء بالعهد، عندنا عهود أو لا؟الوفاء بالعهد واجب  حتمي، ونقض العهد -والعياذ بالله- ونكثه من آيات النفاق، فتعيش مع  المؤمنين، وتتعاقد معهم، وتتعاهد معهم، والله ما ينقضون عهداً ولا ينكثونه  أبداً، حتى لو كان بأن يفقدهم ما في أيديهم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]، العقود هي العهود، فمن تعاقد  مع شخص يجب أن يفي بذلك، ومن عاهد شخصاً أن يلقاه في مكان كذا، أو يعطيه  كذا يجب أن يوفي وإلا خان عهده، وبذلك يتعرض لسلب الله ما أعطاه.أقول: ليس  بنو إسرائيل -فقط- مأمورين بالوفاء بالعهود، ونحن؟ اذكروا ما سمعتموه من  قبل: أن من قال أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله فقد  أعطى عهداً وميثاقاً أن يعبد الله أولاً، وأن يعبده وحده ثانياً، وألا يرضى  بعبادة غيره ثالثاً، قال تعالى:  وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7].فنحن أيضاً كبني إسرائيل  أخذت منا عهود ومواثيق يجب أن نفي لله بها، وألا نخونها أو ننكثها، وكوننا  مأمورون بأن نرهب الله  وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ  [البقرة:40]، فهذا  خطابه، ونحن أولى به، أن نرهب الله، لا نرهب الزوجة، ولا الولد، والحاكم،  ولا الغني، ولا مصلحة دنيوية، بل نرهب الله عز وجل.بمعنى: إذا أمرتك امرأتك  بأن تأتي لها بتلفاز ترقص عليه، تخاف أن تغضب عليك وتطالب بالطلاق، فارهب  الله أولاً قبلها.أبناؤك قالوا: يا أبانا لابد من دش نسهر عليه، فتخافهم  وترهبهم أن يخرجوا للشارع وأن يصيحوا وأن وأن.. كيف تهابهم؟مدير عملك ..  رئيسك قال: لا تصل، فتخاف أن يمنع الراتب عنك أو يهينك، فتترك الصلاة، أنت  مأمور بما أراد الله.الخلاصة: إذا كان الله يقول لبني إسرائيل: ارهبوني ولا  ترهبوا غيري، نحن أولى بهذا، وأحق به،  وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ   [البقرة:41]، نحن من نتقي؟ نتقي الله عز وجل ولو جعنا، ولو مرضنا، ولو  سجنا، ولو قطع كل شيء منا نتقي الله ولا نتقي غيره، لم؟ لأننا إذا اتقيناه  آمنا، أمننا، الذي يتقي الله يقوى مخلوق على أذيته والأخذ منه، والله وليه؟  والله ما كان، وقد تقرر عندنا:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62].                                                                      

 حرمة لبس الحق بالباطل في هذه الأمة                                                                                                    

                               الخلط، واللبس، وإدخال الأباطيل في ديننا كالتي يأتي بها  المبتدعة والمضللين فيقلبون الحق باطلاً والباطل حقاً، ويجعلون البدعة  ديناً يعبد الله به، ويسترون السنة ويغطونها، أليس هذا هو بالذات: لبس الحق  بالباطل؟تصدر فتاوى من بعض من ينتسبون إلى العلم فيبيحون بها الشرك الصراح  الواضح باللبس والخلط، فنحن أيضاً فوق بني إسرائيل لا نلبس الحق بالباطل،  الحق حق والباطل باطل، ولا يحل لأحدنا أن يخلط هذا بهذا من أجل مصلحة هوى  أو دنيا أو شهوة.ثم أيضاً: لا يحل لنا كتمان الحق، فمن عرف الحق ثم استدعي  ليقوله يجب أن يقوله، حتى ولو كان على أبيك أو أخيك،  وَلا تَكْتُمُوا  الشَّهَادَةَ وَمَنْ يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:283]، ولو أن تشهد على ابنك بأنه سرق أو على  أبيك بأنه كذا وكذا، فلا يحل كتمان الحق أبداً، سواء كان في العقيدة، أو  كان في الأدب، أو كان في المال، أو في الاجتماع، ليس هذا خاصاً ببني  إسرائيل، ولا تكتموا الحق وأنتم تعملونه، وتعرفون أنه حق، من أجل الحفاظ  على مصلحة فانية، زائلة، لا قيمة لها.                                                                      
 المسلم أولى بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والركوع مع الراكعين                                                                                                    
                               أخيراً: إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة من أحق بهذا نحن أو  اليهود؟ نحن أولى بهذا، فإقام الصلاة كإيتاء الزكاة قاعدتا الإسلام الثانية  والثالثة، فتارك الصلاة كافر، ومانع الزكاة يضرب على يديه حتى يخرجها  ويؤديها.وكذلك صلاة الجماعة،  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ  [البقرة:43]، من؟  مَعَ  الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43]، فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن أن يصلي بانفراد في بيته  أو دكانه وهو غير مريض ولا خائف، فصلاة الجماعة واجبة ومظهر من مظهر  الإسلام، مجتمع رباني يهلك من يفقد نفسه فيه، ولا يجده في هذا المجتمع، في  بيوت الرب عز وجل، ولهذا المسلمون مجمعون على أن من كان غير خائف ولا مريض  ينبغي أن يصلي في بيوت الله مع أوليائه ومع جماعة المسلمين.ومن يوم أن ترك  المسلمون صلاة الجماعة وهم يهبطون يهبطون، حتى أصبح المجتمع الإسلامي لا  فرق بينه وبين مجتمعات الكفر في كثير من المظاهر، ما علة ذلك؟ والله ترك  الصلاة وصلاة الجماعة، وعندنا ضمانة من الله،  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ   [العنكبوت:45]، لم يا الله؟  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ  وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، فهل يقال: أقام الصلاة وهو يصليها سرقة في  بيته أو في دكانه؟ بل كسرها وحطمها، ولم تقم أبداً إلا إذا أديت في بيوت  الله، لم تبنى بيوت الله؟ من أجل أن يعبد الله فيها. وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ  الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43]، وفي جملتهم وبينهم.هذه التوجيهات الإلهية لبني  إسرائيل نحن أحق بها منهم، وإن كان الخطاب لهم؛ لأنهم في المدينة وينافقون  ويمكرون، ويكيدون.إذاً: فلابد من أن يبين الله تعالى لهم الطريق، ولا يهلك  على الله إلا هالك، ويبقى هذا النور لنا إلى يوم القيامة، وليس خاصاً ببني  إسرائيل وقد انتهى أمرهم، ومع هذا لو وجدنا إسرائيلياً أو يهودياً لقرأنا  عليه هذه الآيات، فإذا اهتدى بها نجا، وإذا أعرض كما أعرض أجداده فهو من  الهالكين. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (48) 
الحلقة (55)


**
تفسير سورة البقرة   (19)* *
كان مما عاب الله على اليهود وعاتبهم عليه أنهم يأمرون غيرهم بالبر والدخول   في الإسلام، ويغفلون عن أنفسهم، مع أن الأصل أن يكونوا هم السباقين لذلك   لأنهم على علم، ولديهم عقول، وكونهم يخافون من رؤسائهم أو يخشون المتاعب   والمصائب ليس عذراً لهم؛ إذ عليهم أن يستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة، وهذه شاقة   على النفس، لا يقدر عليها إلا المخبتون لربهم، الموقنون بلقاء الله والرجوع   إليه.

**مراجعة  لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور   أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي   له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده   ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله   فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما   بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله   عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما   بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن   السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين   الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا   الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات   بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ   وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا   تَعْقِلُونَ   *  وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا   لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ   أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا رَبِّهِمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ    [البقرة:44-46].  ‏                                

**  تذكير بني إسرائيل بنعم الله عليهم                                                                                                    * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! ما زال  السياق في بني إسرائيل، وقد ناداهم الرب تبارك وتعالى  نداءً تتجلى فيه  مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية، والولاء، والعطاء الرباني، وقلنا:  مضى بنو إسرائيل  في طريقهم إلى الهاوية، ونحن نقر ونقرر أننا المنتفعون  بذلك التعليم  الإلهي، فاليهود أصروا على الكفر والعناد؛ لحلمهم الذي  يراودهم ألا وهو  إيجاد مملكة بني إسرائيل التي تسود العالم، ومشوا في هذا  خطوات، ولاحت في  الأفق بوادر تشير إلى أنهم قد وصلوا، إذ ما كان مسلم يفكر  أو يخطر بباله أن  اليهود يحتلون ديار الإسلام، ويعلنون فيها دولتهم، ألا  وهي دولة إسرائيل،  وعما قريب يطلقون عليها اسم المملكة، فهم فقط يحتالون،  وإلا ما يرضون بدولة  إسرائيل يريدون مملكة إسرائيل.ومن باب أننا نستفيد من  ذلك النداء نستعرضه  مرة أخرى:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي  أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:40]، فهل نحن ما أنعم  الله علينا؟ بل نعمنا  أجلُّ من نعمهم، فلم لا نذكر النعم، وننساها، ونتنكر  لها؟ حتى لا نشكر  الله عليها!وقد قلت لكم: ينبغي أن تخلو بنفسك دقائق،  وتستعرض حياتك، فسوف  تقف على نعم كثيرة أنعم الله تعالى بها عليك، فإذا  عيناك تدمعان، وأنت من  الذاكرين الشاكرين.   

**  تذكير بني إسرائيل بالوفاء بالعهود 

**ثانياً:**  أمرهم بالوفاء بالعهد، وواعدهم أن يفي لهم.وهل نحن  ما أخذ علينا  عهداً؟قلت لكم: كل من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد  رسول الله  فقد أعطى عهداً وميثاقاً أن يعبد الله وحده وألا يعبد معه سواه،  وألا  يعترف بعبادة غير الله. من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وجب أن يعبد   الله، وإلا ما معنى شهادته أنه لا معبود إلا الله وهو لا يعبده، ينافق أو   يسخر ويستهزئ، فيجب أن يعبد الله.
**ثانياً:**  أن يعبده وحده، فلا يشرك بعبادته  غيره بحال من الأحوال، فمن أشير إليه أن  عمله هذا من الشرك يجب أن ينتفض  كالأسد ويقول: أستغفر الله. ولا يصر  أبداً على الشرك، وإن كان به جاهلاً  غير عالم.ثالثاً: ألا يرضى بأن يعبد  غير الله، أي: لا يرضى بالشرك. أما أن  يداهن المشركين، ويوافقوهم، ويبتسم  معهم فهذا قد غشهم من جهة ونقض عهده من  جهة، وهو الذي يشهد بأعلى صوته أن  لا إله إلا الله.ثانياً: عهد آخر فمن شهد  أن محمداً رسول الله وجب عليه أن  يعظم رسول الله وأن يجله، ويكبره، ويحبه،  ويمشي وراءه، لا عن يمينه ولا  عن شماله ولا أمامه، بل لابد أن يتبع.  والاتباع أن تأكل كما يأكل .. تشرب  كما يشرب .. تلبس كما يلبس، وهكذا في كل  شئونك، ما استطعت إلى ذلك  سبيلاً.ودعنا من الأكل والشرب، الصلاة والعبادات  ينبغي أن نأتي بها على  النحو الذي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتي  بها، وإن كان المحبون  كـابن عمر الذي كان يبحث عن المكان الذي جلس فيه رسول  الله فيجلس فيه،  ويبتسم ابتسامة رسول الله، وإذا نظر ينظر نظر رسول الله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم.وهذا الاتباع هو الذي يورث حب الله عز وجل للعبد،  واقرءوا:  قُلْ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي  يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ  [آل عمران:31]، المشي  وراء رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ  يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   [الحجرات:1]، فلا رأي،  ولا ذوق، ولا منطق، ولا فهم، ولا علم يحملك على أن  تتقدم رسول الله وتقدم  رأيك وفهمك على رسول الله، فهذا مقتضى العهد الذي  أعطيته بنفسك إذ قلت:  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله،  قال تعالى:   وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ  سَمِعْنَا  وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7].                                                                       

**  تذكير بني إسرائيل برهبة الله وتقواه                                                                                                    * *

                               ثالثاً:  وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   [البقرة:40]، أمرهم أن  يرهبوه وحده، ونحن أيضاً مأمورون ألا نرهب إلا  الله، والرهبة الخوف، لكن في  معنى قشعريرة أو حركة نفسية.رابعاً:   وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ  [البقرة:41]  أيضاً: فلا نتقي سوى الله، بم نتقي  الله؟ بالحصون العالية؟ بالأسوار  الرفيعة؟ بالجيوش الجرارة؟ بم يتقى الله  يا عباد الله؟ بالإسلام له، نسلم  له أي شيء؟ الوجه والقلب، فأعط وجهك  وقلبك لله، وبهذا تكون قد أسلمت لله عز  وجل، وبالإسلام اتقيت سخطه وعذابه  ونقمه وبلاءه،  وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ   [البقرة:41].  

**  تحذير بني إسرائيل من لبس الحق بالباطل وكتمان الحق                                                                                                     * *

                               خامساً:  وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ  بِالْبَاطِلِ   [البقرة:42]، حرم عليهم التضليل والخداع، وإظهار الباطل في  صورة الحق،  وإظهار الحق في صورة الباطل، ليمشوا وراء أغراضهم وأطماعهم  وشهواتهم، وهل  يصح لنا هذا فنقول: هذا خاص ببني إسرائيل؟ وهل يجوز للمفتي  أن يلبس الباطل  لباس الحق ويقول: هذا هو شرع الله أو مراد الله؟لا يصح في  صغيرة ولا كبيرة،  فلا نخلط أبداً بين الحق والباطل، الحق حق، والباطل  باطل، وإن كنا لا نعلم  فنفزع إلى كلمة: الله أعلم. وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ   [البقرة:42]، أي: ولا  تكتموا الحق، وهل يجوز لنا أن نكتم الحق؟ قلنا: لو  كان الحق تعلق بأبيك  وتقطع يده أو يرجم بالحجارة يجب أن تقول، ولا تكتم  الحق.ومع الأسف حدث أن  أصبحنا نتحيز لا للأقارب فقط بل حتى للبلاد: هذا من  بلادنا، ويكتم الحق  ويدافع عن الباطل؛ لأن هذا مواطن من مواطنينا، فهذه  مظاهر الهبوط البعيدة  المدى، فيشهد بالباطل؛ لأنه من بلاده أو موطنه.                                                                       

**  تذكير بني إسرائيل بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والركوع مع الراكعين                                                                                                     * *

                               أخيراً: أمرهم بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء  الزكاة، فهل نحن غير  مأمورين بهذا؟ نحن أحق بهذا.وأمرهم كذلك بصلاة  الجماعة فقال:  وَارْكَعُوا  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43]، فهل نحن  مبرءون من هذه؟ هذا خاص ببني  إسرائيل: صلِّّ في بيتك وفي رحلك؟ لا والله،  فلا نتأخر عن صلاة الجماعة إلا  لعلة المرض أو الخوف فقط، والمرض يشمل  التمريض، فكونه يمرض مريض في بيته  ككونه هو مريض، والخائف إما على نفسه في  الطريق، أو على ماله يؤخذ منه، أو  على بيته يدخل عليه ويسلب ماله في ظروف  معينة فقط،  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ  الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43].إذاً: ما كان  لهم هو لنا وزيادة، ونحن أحق  بهذا.                                                                                                         
**تفسير  قوله تعالى: (أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         * *
           ‏                                
**  التحذير من أمر الناس بالبر وإغفال النفس عن ذلك                                                                                                     * *

                               يقول تعالى:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبِرِّ  وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ  [البقرة:44]، هذا الاستفهام للتقريع  والتوبيخ.  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ  [البقرة:44]، أي: بالخير،  ولفظ البر  شامل لكل خير، ويدخل فيه الإسلام بكل تعاليمه وشرائعه، إذ كان  بعضهم يأمر  العرب أن يدخلوا في الإسلام، ولم لا يأمرونهم أن يدخلوا في  اليهودية؟ لا،  لا. اليهودية غالية، ما يريدون شعباً غير شعب بني إسرائيل  يدخل معهم.وإلى  الآن هل بلغكم أن اليهود فتحوا مكتباً للدعوة إلى اليهودية  في أمريكا .. في  بريطانيا .. في أي مكان؟ لا؛ لأنهم يحتفظون بكيانهم من  أجل إقامة مملكتهم  وسيادة العالم أجمع، فكان منهم من إذا استشاره الأنصار:  الأوسي والخزرجي،  قال له: لا بأس ادخل في الدين أحسن، وهو كذلك.وفي نفس  الوقت دخول العرب في  الإسلام ينفعهم أكثر مما يبقى مشركاً، كافراً جاهلاً  يتخبط.وقد يسألون عن  فضائل الأعمال فيرشدون: ادخل .. اعمل .. تصدق .. صل،  وهذا حصل بالفعل.وإلى  الآن فيما أعلم أن اليهود المواطنين في بلاد العرب  ما كانوا يأمرون الناس  بالفسق والفجور، بل كانوا يأمرونهم بالتقوى  والطاعة، وعندنا شواهد أنهم  كانوا يفضلون المتقي على الفاجر؛ للشعور  الديني في نفوسهم، وحسبنا خبر الله  تعالى:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبِرِّ  [البقرة:44]، ولفظ البر جامع  لكل خير؛ لأن لفظ البِر مأخوذ من  البَر الواسع، والبرية الواسعة، فكل خير  يدخل تحت كلمة (بر).  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ  أَنفُسَكُمْ  [البقرة:44]،  فلا تأمرونها بالخير. أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   [البقرة:44] توبيخ آخر.  وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:44]، مع  الأسف والحال أنكم  تقرءون كتابه الذي يأمر بالبر والخير، و أَتَأْمُرُونَ  النَّاسَ  بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ  الْكِتَابَ   [البقرة:44]، لو كنتم أميين جهلاء ما عندكم التوراة ولا فيها  كلام الله قد  تعذرون، لكن أنت تقرأ الكتاب، وتجد فيه الأمر بالخير وتأمر  الناس به ولا  تفعله؛ اتباعاً لشهوتك وهواك أو منصبك ودخلك المالي.ونحن أيها  المسلمون هل  يليق بنا هذا؟!يا فلان! صل وأمر أولادك بالصلاة، وهو لا يصلي  ولا يأمر  أولاده بالصلاة.يا فلان! حرام عليك، عيب عليك تبيت والأغاني في  بيتك  والرقص، فتنهى المؤمن وأنت تبيت ترقص مع أهلك، كيف يكون ذلك؟!يا فلان!  اعف  لحيتك، لا تحلق. وهو حالق.يا فلان! التدخين لا يجوز وعيب، حرام،   والسيجارة في جيبه.هل هذا يليق بنا؟!  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ   وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا   تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:44].  

**  الترهيب من أمر الناس بالبر وإغفال النفس عن ذلك                                                                                                     * *

                               وقد روى أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده أن النبي  صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( مررت ليلة أسري بي )، من أين أسري به؟ من مكة  إلى القدس إلى  السماء السابعة إلى سدرة المنتهى، وفي عروجه حدثنا عما  لاقى، ولكن عند  هبوطه مر بعالم الشقاء وسبحان الله العظيم! لما عرج به مر  بالسماوات ومن  فيها، ودخل دار السلام وانتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى، ورأى ما  رأى، وتم ذلك  اللقاء مع ربه العليم الحكيم، وكافحه بالكلام لكن بدون رؤية  وجه الله؛ لأن  الرسول لا يستطيع ذلك، وقد طلبها موسى فما استطاع، امتحنه  الله بأن ينظر  إلى جبل تجلى الله له، فإذا الجبل يتفتت، وأصبح كالرمل،  وصعق موسى،  فأبصارنا هذه غير قادرة، وأبصارنا الآتية في الخلق الثاني يوم  القيامة  تقدر، أما الآن الملائكة ما تستطيع أن تراهم حولك، والجن يطوفون  بكم ولا  تستطيعون رؤيتهم، فكيف ترى الله عز وجل؟! ولهذا لما سئل صلى الله  عليه  وسلم: ( أرأيت ربك يا رسول الله؟ قال: نور أنى أراه؟ )، نور عظيم أنى  أراه،  ويقول: ( لو يزيل تعالى سبحات وجهه -تلك الأنوار- لاحترق ما انتهى  إليه  بصره )، فلهذا ثقوا واطمئنوا على أننا عاجزون، ومن ادعى أنه رأى الله  عز  وجل فهو كاذب، أما الرؤية المنامية فجائزة، فترى نفسك بين يدي الله  يحدثك،  ويأمر وينهى، لكن ما ترى الوجه الكريم، وإنما شعور أنك بين يدي  الله، ولكن  لا ترى ذاته المقدسة، المنزهة عن مشابهة الحوادث.والشاهد  عندنا: أن تفهموا  أنه لما عرج به وأسري به ما شاهد العالم الثاني، ولما  رجع عائداً مر بعالم  الشقاء أو عرض عليه فشاهد أحداثاً عجاباً، ومن ذلك  قوله: ( مررت ليلة أسري  بي برجال من أمتي تقرض شفاههم وألسنتهم بمقاريض من  نار )، ورأى أيضاً  النساء العواهر معلقات من ثُديهن، ورأى العجب،  والأحاديث الصحاح هنا  وهناك.( فرأيت رجالاً من أمتي تقرض شفاههم وألسنتهم  بمقاريض من نار، فقلت:  من هؤلاء يا جبريل؟ قال: هؤلاء خطباء أمتك يأمرون  بالبر وينسون أنفسهم )،  كما هي الآية:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ  وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ  وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:44].نعم،  وجد خطباء، فصحاء، بلغاء يأمرون بالبر على  المنابر، ولا يأتونه خارج  المنبر، وصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والرؤيا حق، ( مررت ليلة أسري بي  برجال من أمتي برجال تقطع شفاههم  وألسنتهم بمقاريض من نار ) تقرض بمقاريض  من نار ( فقلت: من هؤلاء يا  جبريل؟ ) هو الدليل معه ( فقال: هؤلاء خطباء  أمتك يأمرون الناس بالبر  وينسون أنفسهم ).ومعنى هذا يا معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! يا من يأمر  بالبر! لا تنسَ نفسك إلا إذا عجزت وما قدرت، فـ لا  يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ  نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:286]، أما أنك تقدر  على فعل هذا الخير  وتتركه ناسياً نفسك، وتأمر به غيرك، فهذه مزلة ومعرة  أيضاً، وصاحبها يستحق  اللوم والعتاب، وهذا بلا خلاف بين أهل الإسلام، فإذا  أمرت بخير كن  السباق، وإذا نهيت عن منكر كن السباق أيضاً إلى تركه، فلا  يليق بالمؤمن  أبداً أن يأمر بمعروف وهو قادر على فعله ولا يفعله، ولا أن  ينهى عن منكر  .. عن باطل .. عن شر وهو قادر على تركه ويأتيه إيثاراً لشهوته  أو أطماعه  في الحياة.وهنا يروى عن ابن عباس -وهو كلام معقول-: إذا كان لا  يأمر  بالمعروف إلا من يأتيه، ولا ينهى عن المنكر إلا من تركه، فما بقي إذن  من  يأمر ولا من ينهى.لكن هنا لا تتخذ هذه رخصة، فاعلم أنك تأمر وتأتي   بالمعروف والبر، لكن إن حدث مرة أنك ما فعلت لعجز قام بك فلا يمنعنك عدم   عملك أن تأمر بالمعروف.مثلاً: جاءت جماعة تشكو الفقر، يريدون طعاماً أو   شراباً، فقمت أنت تخطب الناس وتحثهم، فمن الجائز أنك لا تملك ريالاً   واحداً، فلا تقل: ما دمت أنا لا أشارك في هذا المعروف فلا أتكلم.وقد تنهى   عن منكر، وهذا المنكر في بيتك وعجزت عن مقاومته أو تغييره، فهل تقول: ما   دمت أنا ما استطعت في بيتي فلا أنهى الناس عن المنكر؟ لا ينبغي، وهذا   الموقف دقيق.إذاً: يوبخ ويلام، ويعتب عليه، بل يعذب بعذاب الله إن لم يرحمه   الله، فالذي يعرف المعروف ويحث الناس على فعله وهو يتركه مع قدرته عليه،   فما تركه إلا لشهوة أو هوى أو لدنيا، كذلك الذي ينهى عن منكر وهو يأتيه   ومتلبس به وهو قادر على التخلي عنه والبعد منه، ولكن خضوعاً للشهوة   واتباعاً للهوى فلا يتركه، فإن هذا يقرع ويلام ويعتب عليه، وقد يكون من   هؤلاء الخطباء.وفي عرض آخر: ( فرأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النار وفيها   رجال تبقر بطونهم .. أمعاؤهم، هم الذين كانوا يأمرون الناس بالبر ولا   يفعلون ). فلهذا هذه الآية ألصق بنا من اليهود:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ   بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ  .                                                                       

**  الإشارة إلى أهمية تلاوة القرآن وتعلم العلم                                                                                                    * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:44].  وهنا أيضاً يجب أن يكون المؤمنون والمؤمنات  يتلون كتاب الله، لم اليهود  يتلون التوراة ويقرءونها ونحن ثلاثة أرباع منا  لا يقرءون القرآن، ولا  يعرفون كيف يتلونه؟!مع العلم أن العلم ضروري  للمؤمن، وإلا ما أصبح ولياً  لله، فالذي لا يعرف محاب الله، ولا مكارهه،  ولا كيف يأتي المحبوب ويترك  المكروه كيف تصح ولايته؟ هذا من قبيل المحال،  فما اتخذ الله ولياً جاهلاً  إلا علمه، فلابد للمؤمن والمؤمنة أن يعرف الله  -أولاً- بأسمائه وصفاته، وأن  يعرف -ثانياً- ما يحب من الاعتقاد والقول  والعمل، وأن يعرف كيف يعمل  العمل، وكيف يؤديه؛ حتى ينتج له الطاقة  النورانية، أي: الحسنات، ولابد أن  يعرف ما يكره الله من اعتقاد أو قول أو  عمل؛ حتى يتجنب ذلك ويبتعد  عنه.خلاصة القول: ما دام اليهود يلامون، ويعتب  عليهم، ويقرعون وهم يتلون  الكتاب، فكيف لو كانوا لا يقرءون الكتاب وهم  جهلة؟! فنحن أولى بأن نتلوا  كتاب الله رجالاً ونساء، ونعرف كلام الله،  ومراد الله منه، فليس اليهود  بأفضل منا، ولا أقدر على العلم منا.                                                                       

** العاقل يسبق إلى الخير                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   [البقرة:44]، وقد عرفتم أن  العقل: قوة باطنية في النفس تعقل صاحبها عن  الشر والمهالك والمعاطب، فإن  اختلت تلك القوة، وحصل فيها رجة أو ضعف يصبح  صاحبها ضعيف الإرادة، فلا يميز  كثيراً بين الحق والباطل، ولا بين الخير  والشر، ولا بين المعروف والمنكر،  وهي نعمة من أجلَِّ النعم، ولا تكليف  بدون العقل، فإذا فقد الإنسان عقله لا  يخاطب بفعل ولا بترك؛ لأنه في عداد  المعاتيه والمجانين، فهذه النعمة ذات  وزن ثقيل؛ ولهذا يقول تعالى:  أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:44]، أي: ما  يضركم، وما ينفعكم، ما يرفعكم، وما  يضعكم، ما يسعدكم، وما يشقيكم. تعرفون  هذا؟ إذاً: كيف تلبسون هذا الثوب  فتأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عنه ولا تأتونه. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين)              * * 

          ثم قال لهم:  وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ    [البقرة:45]، من أحق بهذا؟ نحن. وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ    [البقرة:45]، على ماذا؟ ما هي الأعمال الشاقة التي تحتاج إلى عون؟ إنها   التكاليف، فلن تستطيع أن تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر إذا لم تجد لك   عوناً من الله، بل الظاهر في البلاد التي ليس فيها الأمر بالمعروف والنهي   عن المنكر ما يستطيع المواطن أن يأمر ولا ينهى، ما هناك من يعينه أو   يساعده، لكن النفس والشيطان والهوى والدنيا -هذه الأربع- إذا لم يجاهدها   عبد الله أو أمة الله يمزق ويخسر كل شيء.وهل يجاهدها بالحديد والنار؟ لا،   هذه معنويات: حب الدنيا .. حب الشهوة .. حب الحياة، ما هو شيء يوجد خارجاً،   هو في داخل الإنسان، فبأي شيء تستعين على هذه، فتقهر نفسك وتذلها وتخضعها   لطاعة الله ورسوله؟ استعن بالصبر والصلاة، هذا توجيه رباني من العليم   الحكيم، العليم الخبير، هو الذي وجه عبده إلى أن يفي بالوعد، وأن يرهب الله   ولا يرهب سواه، وأن يتقي الله ولا يتقي سواه، وأن يقول الحق ويظهره، ولا   يقول الباطل، ولا يلبسه بالحق، فهذه المواقف يستعان عليها بأي شيء؟ بالصبر   والصلاة.لا تستطيع أن تأمر بالمعرف وتنهى عن المنكر إذا لم تجد عوناً لك  من  الله، وهو في الصبر والصلاة.وإذا لم تصبر أن تأمر شخصاً فيسبك ويشتمك  فما  تعاود أبداً بعد ذلك تأمر ولا تنهى، فكيف إذا صفعك صفعة فلا ترجع بعد  ذلك  إلى قول المعروف، مع أن عيسى عليه السلام كان يوصي الحواريين يقول  لهم: إذا  صفعك في خدك الأيمن أعطه خدك الأيسر. أمرته فغضب فصفعك قل له: زد  من فضلك،  وأعطه الخد الثاني، فإن فعلت هذا ذاب أمامك، ولان لك، واتبعك  بما تأمر  وتنهى.إذاً: هذا الموقف وكونك تأمر بالبر، وتدعو إليه، وتقوم به،  وتسبق  إليه، وأنت السابق، لابد من عون، وإلا ما تقدر، وهو أن تستعين  بالصبر  والصلاة.   

** تعريف الصبر ومواطنه                                                                                                   * *

                               الصبر: هو تحمل الأذى مع نوع من الرضا،  فالصبر على الأذى  تتحمله، والصبر على المكروه تتحمله مع التسليم والرضا  لله عز وجل.وللصبر  ثلاثة مواطن:الموطن الأول: صبر على الطاعة، وهو ملازمة  الطاعة، وعدم التخلي  عنها بحال من الأحوال، طاعة من؟ طاعة الله، ورسوله،  وأولي الأمر من  المؤمنين، وهي مبينة في آية واحدة من النساء؛ لأن الله  ورسوله وأمير  المؤمنين لا يأمرونك إلا بما فيه خيرك وكمالك وسعادتك،  وحاشاهم أن يأمروا  بما يخزيك أو يذلك أو يشقيك أو يؤذيك، ثق في هذا، وأمير  المؤمنين لا حق له  أن يأمر إلا بأمر الله وأمر رسوله، فلهذا ما كرر  الفعل، قال:  أَطِيعُوا  اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي  الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:59]،  ما قال: وأطيعوا أولي الأمر منكم؛ لأنهم  لا يأمرون وينهون إلا بأمر الله  ونهيه، فأمرهم ليس استقلالياً حتى يقول:  وأطيعوا أولي الأمر، هم فقط يأمرون  بأمر الله، وينهون بنهي الله، وأمر  رسول الله، ونهي رسول الله، فيجب أن  يطاعوا، فهذه الطاعة تحتاج إلى عون  وهو الصبر، فلا تتململ ولا تجزع ولا  تتذمر، اثبت على العبادة.الموطن  الثاني: الصبر عن المعاصي.اصبر عن المعصية،  أي: ابتعد عنها، أي: احبس نفسك  هنا والمعصية بعيدة عنك، فلا تسمح لنفسك أن  تقرب معصية الله ورسوله،  احبسها، إذ الصبر معناه الحبس، يقال: قتلوه  صبراً، أي: حبسوه ثم قتلوه.  فاحبس نفسك بعيداً عن مواطن الخبث .. عن مواضع  الشر والسوء والباطل  والفساد، ولا تسمح لها أن تدخل في تلك المواطن.الموطن  الثالث: الصبر على  المصائب .. على المصاعب .. على النوائب .. على الكروب  والشدائد، إذ أنت يا  عبد الله عرضة لأن يمتحنك الله بفقد أعز ما عندك أو  بأفضل ما تملك، أو ..  أو.. امتحاناً لك، فإن صبرت وشكرت رفعك وأعلى شأنك،  وإن أنت انهزمت،  فضجرت، وسخطت على الله، وأنكرت حكمه وقضاءه، فكان من أول  الأمر أنك لست  بأهل للكمال،  الم   *  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا  أَنْ يَقُولُوا  آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ  [العنكبوت:1-2]، هذا  الحسبان باطل، فلابد  من الافتتان والفتنة، فقط كونك تغتسل في الليلة  الباردة بالماء البارد إذ  لم تجد ما تسخن به، هذا ابتلاء. وكونك تدعى إلى  أن تجاهد بنفسك ومالك إذا  حل الجهاد ووجب، أليس هذا هو الابتلاء؟ كونك تغلق  دكانك، وتأتي إلى بيت  ربك لتشهد صلاة الجماعة، أليس هذا ابتلاء؟ تمر بك  امرأة فتغمض عينيك ولا  تفتحهما لتراها، أليس هذا ابتلاء؟ وهكذا..  أَحَسِبَ  النَّاسُ أَنْ  يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ   [العنكبوت:2]،  هذا الحسبان والظن باطل، ولابد من الابتلاء.إذاً الموطن  الأخير من مواطن  الصبر: هو الصبر على البلاء، فلا جزع أبداً، ولا سخط على  الله، ويكفيك أن  تقول: ما شاء الله كان أو حسبي الله، أو لا حول ولا قوة  إلا بالله، أو إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون إذا كانت مصيبة موت، أما أن تظهر  السخط والاستنكار:  لم فعل الله بي هذا؟ لماذا كذا؟ فهذا معناه هزيمة كاملة،  ما صبر.                                                                       

** كيفية الاستعانة بالصلاة * * 

                               هل الصلاة يستعان بها؟ نحن ما ذقنا، أنت قد  تقول: نعم  ذقتها، لكن قد لا نصدقك.من هم الذين يستعينون بالصلاة؟اسمع يا  هذا! الذي  يستعين بالصلاة هو ذاك الذي إذا تطهر، واستقبل بيت الله، ووقف  بين يديه،  وقال: الله أكبر، نسي الحياة كلها، والله أحياناً لا يشعر  بالدنيا عن يمينه  وشماله، فلا يشعر أن عن يمينه شخصاً أو عن يساره، أو  أمامه أو وراءه، ينسى  هذا الكون كله، ويتصل بالملكوت الأعلى، وإذا العينان  تذرفان الدموع،  ويقشعر الجسم، وهو كأنه في غير هذه الحياة، وهذه الحال لا  يبقى معها ألم،  ولا تعب، ولا خوف، ولا هم، ولا كرب، ولا حزن، ولا  ولا..ولهذا قال:   وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   [البقرة:45]، كبيرة  إلا على الخاشعين، وليس معنى هذا أني أويئسكم أيها  الأبناء! لا والله، باب  الله مفتوح، فقط لما تتوضأ تذكر: لم توضأت؟ لما  تأتي إلى المسجد: لم أتيت؟  لما تقف في مصلاك، في بيتك أو مسجدك: لمن وقفت؟  اذكر الله ولا تنس أنك له،  فإذا وقفت بين يديه وقلت: الله أكبر فقد  انقطعت عن الحياة كلها، وأصبحت  تتحدث مع الله في ركوعك .. في سجودك .. في  تلاوتك.هذه الحال التي تدوم  للمؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ لأنهم في الصلاة دائماً  خمس مرات رسمية في الأربع  والعشرين ساعة، وقد قلت لكم: طاقة السيارة،  وطاقة الطيارة، والباخرة أليست  نوراً؟ أليست كهرباء؟ فإذا ضعفت تقف  السيارة أو ما تقف؟ تقف، ادفعوها أيها  الرجال، وكذلك هذه الآلات تندفع  بهذه الطاقة، فعبد الله أو أمة الله إذا  ضعفت هذه الطاقة من نفسه فشل،  والله يعجز أن يأمر بكلمة معروف عجزاً  كاملاً، لا يستطيع أن ينزع خاتم ذهب  من يده، وهو لا ينفعه بشيء، والله لا  ينفع بشيء، بل ينتفع به لو باعه  واشترى خبزاً لأهله، لا يستطيع أن ينزع هذا  الخاتم، والمؤمن الذي رآه  الرسول في يده الخاتم فقال: ( أيعمد أحدكم إلى  جمرة فيجعلها في أصبعه )،  فنزع خاتم الذهب ورماه في الأرض، ومشى الرسول بعد  ما أمر ونهى فقيل: ( يا  فلان! خذ هذا الخاتم تنتفع به في بيتك، قال: والله  ما كنت لآخذه وقد نزعه  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ).                                                                      

**  صور من أثر الاستعانة بالصلاة                                                                                                    * *

                               هذه الطاقة أريكم صوراً منها، ذاك الذي  أخبر عنه رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان له أجير، يشتغل عنده في  الدكان أو في البستان،  وأعطاه أجرته فغضب، قال: أهنتني واستصغرتني، هذا ما  يكفي. وترك الأجرة  وذهب، ماذا يفعل المستأجر؟ ما كان منه إلا أن اشترى  بها شاة، قال: هذه  الشاة بمال فلان، قد يأتي يوم من الأيام ويأخذها، هذه  الشاة ولدت شاتين،  وحملت في العام مرتين، وباركها الرحمن، أربعة أعوام ..  خمسة .. ستة وإذا  بوادٍ كامل ملآن بالغنم، فجاء ذاك الأجير وقد اضطرته  الحاجة، وألجأته  الظروف: أعطني؛ أنا تركت عندك أجرة يومي أو شهري الفلاني.  فقال الرجل: خذ  هذه الأغنام، قال الأخير: كيف؟ أتستهزئ بي يا عبد الله؟  قال: أنا أقول لك:  خذ هذه أغنامك، وهذه أجرتك، فساقها ولم يترك له شاة ولا  خروفاً، من يقف هذا  الموقف؟ الخاشعون في الصلاة.ذاك الشاب الذي راود ابنة  عمه في بني إسرائيل،  فأبت تلك المؤمنة عليه سنة كاملة حتى ألجأتها  الضرورة والجوع، فخافت أن  تموت من شدة الجوع، وقد كانت المجاعة غير أيامكم  هذه، فلما وقفت ذلك الموقف  دعته ليأخذ حاجته منها، فلما جلس منها مجلس  الرجل من زوجته نظرت إليه  وقالت: أما تخاف الله، تفتض خاتماً بغير حقه.  فقام ترتعد فرائصه، والدموع  تذرف، وترك لها المال، وذهب بعيداً عنها. هذا  من أعانه على هذا؟ الخشوع في  الصلاة، الاستعانة بالصبر والصلاة.ولا نذهب  بعيداً إلى بني إسرائيل، هنا في  مدينتنا هذه، ممكن أن يكون الآن داخل  المسجد، كان في سوق التمر تمار يبيع،  فجاءت امرأة مجاهد من الصحابة، ما  وجدت من يشتري لها التمر لأولادها،  فتلففت في خمارها وردائها وذهبت إليه،  فقالت: أعطني صاع تمر أو إردب.  فأعطاها وأخرجت الفلوس بيدها، وقد كان كفها  أبيض، فالشيطان ألقى مسحة على  ذلك الكف كأنه فلقة من قمر، وما شعر ذاك  التمار -رضي الله عنه- إلا وقد أكب  عليه يقبله، فنفضت يدها وقالت: أما  تخاف الله؟! ففقد الرجل أعصابه، ومن  السوق يصرخ بأعلى صوته ويحثو التراب  على رأسه إلى أحد من غير شعوره، ثم عاد  من أحد كذلك، ودخل المسجد قبل صلاة  المغرب، فسأل عمر فطرده، فصبر حتى صلى  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالمؤمنين المغرب، فقال الرجل كذا وكذا. فقال: (  هل صليت معنا صلاتنا هذه؟  قال: نعم. فقال: إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات )،   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  طَرَفِيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ  الْحَسَنَاتِ  يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ  [هود:114]، هذا الرجل ماذا فعل؟  زنى؟ لا والله،  قتل مؤمناً؟ لا والله، سلب مالاً؟ لا أبداً، قبَّل هذه اليد  في غير شعور،  فالعدو غطاه وغشاه بالظلمة، فأكب يقبل هذه اليد، وهي لا تحل  له.  وَاسْتَعِينُوا  [البقرة:45]، أيها المجاهدون المحاربون للدنيا والهوى   والشهوة العارمة والشيطان اللعين،  وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ    [البقرة:45]، هذا إرشاد الله عز وجل  وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا   عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ  [البقرة:45].                                                                                                          

**تفسير  قوله تعالى: (الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          * *

          قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا رَبِّهِمْ   وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  [البقرة:46]، هنا العقيدة، عقيدة البعث   والجزاء، فالذي يهبه الله هذا المعتقد سيوقن أنه سيقف بين يدي الله،   وسيستنطقه، ويستجوبه، ويجزيه بما شاء، الذي هذا المعتقد في قلبه هو الذي   يستطيع أن يقف أمام الشهوات، وأمام المعاصي، وأمام الدنيا، ولا تؤثر فيه،   والذي يضعف هذا المعتقد فيه، ويصبح شبه ظن فقط، لا يقوى أبداً على أن يقف   أمام معصية من المعاصي، أو شهوة من الشهوات، ومعنى هذا: قووا هذه الطاقة في   نفوسكم، ولا تنسوا أبداً الموت ولقاء الله عز وجل.ومن سمات الفائزين  وآيات  الناجحين: أن أحدهم لا ينسى الموت أبداً، تجده يأكل .. يشرب ..  يبتسم ..  يضحك وهو يذكر الموت، وقد جعل تعالى هذا ميزة للشرفاء وأهل  الكمال إذ قال  تعالى من سورة :  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ  ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ   [ص:46]، قراءة نافع ،  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ  بِخَالِصَةِ ذِكْرَى  الدَّارِ ، أي دار هذه؟ في الرياض أو في جدة،   ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ   الآخرة،   إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ  بهذه الخصوصية وهي:   ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ  [ص:46]  الآخرة، فما ينسى أحدهم الدار الآخرة أبداً،  إذا كان هذا دائماً نصب عيني  العبد لا يستطيع أن يكب على معصية ويباشرها،  إلا ما قل وندر، حين الغفلة أو  استغلال العدو لنسيانه. الَّذِينَ  يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا  رَبِّهِمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ   [البقرة:46]، راجعون أو لا؟  والله لراجعون، أحببنا أم كرهنا، وها نحن  ندفن إخواننا كل يوم، واحداً بعد  واحد، والله لا يبقى واحد إلا الواحد  الأحد،  كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ    *  وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو  الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ   [الرحمن:26-27].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه أجمعين.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (49) 
الحلقة (56)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (20) 
نادى الله بني إسرائيل بذكر نعمه عليهم، والتي منها أنه فضلهم على  العالمين، إذ جعل فيهم أنبياء وصلحاء، فكان عليهم مقابلة هذه النعم بالشكر،  والدخول في الإسلام، وإلا فإن مصيرهم العذاب يوم القيامة، ولهذا أمرهم  الله باتقاء ذلك اليوم؛ لأنه يوم عظيم، لا تقبل فيه شفاعة لكافر، ولا يؤخذ  منه فداء، ولا ينصره بدفع العذاب عنه أحد.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء. قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ  شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ  وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ  [البقرة:47-48].  

** حلم الله على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قد سبق أن تلونا نداء أولياً  لبني إسرائيل وهو قول ربنا تعالى:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ  بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ   *  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلا  تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ   *  وَلا  تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ   *  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ  أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   *   وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا  عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُوا  رَبِّهِمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  [البقرة:40-46].ما أكرم الله  .. ما أرحم الله .. ما أعظم حلم الله، هؤلاء هم اليهود الذين تآمروا على  قتل نبيهم في هذا المكان، إذ بنو النضير خرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ومعه رجاله من أصحابه يطالب بمقتضى الاتفاقية بينهم بمساعدة مالية؛  لسداد دية، فتآمروا وأرادوا أن يسقطوا رحى من السطح على رأسه صلى الله عليه  وسلم.وهؤلاء اليهود هم الذين كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في اليوم الواحد،  وفي آخر النهار أسواقهم عامرة بالبيع والشراء والتجارة، كأن شيئاً ما  كان.فانظر إلى رحمة الله كيف يوجه إليهم هذه النداءات.                                                                      

** ذكر بعض النعم وكيفية شكرها                                                                                                   * *

                               قد علمنا أننا نحن أحق بهذا النداءات، ولنا أن نقول: حالنا  كحال القائل: إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة. فنحن مأمورون بأن نذكر نعمة الله  علينا، والإسلام أعظم نعمة أنعم الله به علينا.نحن كنا أميين، جهلة،  مشركين، ضالين، لا قيمة لنا، وما هي إلا سنيات وإذا بنا أكمل أمة، وأعزها،  وأطهرها وأقواها، وأقدرها. واذكروا قوله تعالى:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ  لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ  الإِسْلامَ دِينًا  [المائدة:3].إذاً: فلنذكر هذه النعم، وما منا إلا وهو  يسبح في بحر النعم، واذكروا قوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [إبراهيم:34]. فانظر فقط في خاصة نفسك: من وهبك  سمعك؟ من وهبك بصرك؟ من حفظ عليك نطقك ولسانك؟ من حفظ عليك عقلك وجوارحك؟  من .. من؟ نِعَم.ولا أطيل في هذا الباب، فقط لنعلم أننا مطالبون بالشكر،  اشكروه.واللطيفة التي علمتموها ما قال: يا بني إسرائيل اشكروا، قال:  اذكروا، لأن من ذكر شكر، ومن نسي وترك لم يشكر، فمن ذكر نعمة الله عليه  شكرها، ومن تجاهلها، وتغافلها، وتناساها، ولم يذكر ساعة ما أنعم الله به  عليه من نعمة الإيجاد والإمداد، فهذا كيف يشكر؟!وقد جلنا في هذا المجال  وعرفنا الكثير، وحسبنا أن نشير إلى بعض ذلك.نعمة المال يا أبنائي! من أجل  النعم، فإياك أن تصرفها فيما يسخط المنعم جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه.نعمة العقل  من أجل النعم، فلا تستخدمها ضد الله تعالى في التفكير الباطل، والتفكير  الهدام، والتفكير الضار بالإسلام والمسلمين.نعمة اللسان كذلك، فلا تنطق  بكلمة من شأنها أن تسخط الله وتغضبه، وأنت تنطق بما وهبك من لسان.نذكر هذه  النعم ونشكرها أولاً بالاعتراف بها في نفوسنا، ثم الإقرار بها في منطقنا،  ثم حمد الله عز وجل، فلا يفارقنا كلمة الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد  لله. ثم نصرف كل نعمة في ما يحب الله تعالى أن تصرف، فنصرف هذه النعمة في  مرضاته لا في سخطه.                                                                      

** الأمر بالوفاء بالعهود                                                                                                   * *

                               أمر الله بني إسرائيل بالوفاء، ومن أحق بالوفاء بالعهود؟  نحن.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]  والعهود، وإذا لم نف نحن، وننكث العهد وننقض، من يفي؟!يوجه تعالى بني  إسرائيل إلى هذه الكمالات ونحن ننسى أنفسنا؟ وما من أحد منا شهد شهادة الحق  وقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله إلا أعطى الله  عهداً وميثاقاً أن يعبده أولاً، وألا يعبد معه سواه ثانياً، وألا يعترف  بعبادة غير الله بحكم شهادته القائمة على العلم: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله،  إذاً فاعبده، وإلا ما معنى شهادتك؟! لا تشرك به سواه، وإلا ما معنى قولك:  لا إله إلا الله؟! ولا ترض بعبادة غيره، وإلا لا معنى لقولك: لا إله إلا  الله.ومن شهد أن محمداً رسول الله يجب أن يتسلم الرسالة التي جاء بها، وأن  يقرأها، وأن يعرف ما فيها، وأن يعمل بما في تلك الرسالة، وإلا ما معنى  شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله؟ مع حبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيمه والمشي  وراءه.                                                                      

** الأمر برهبة الله وتقواه                                                                                                   * *

                               أمر الله بني إسرائيل برهبته تعالى وبتقواه، ونحن أحق  بهذا.ينبغي أن نرهب ربنا وأن نتقيه ونخافه؛ لأننا ضعفة، عجزة، مفتقرون  إليه، وهو الجبار العزيز القهار، وإذا لم يرهب من يرهب؟ وإذا لم يُتقَّ  الذي بيده الخير، والشر، والإعجاز، والإذلال، والعطاء، والمنع، والإماتة،  والإحياء فمن يتقى؟!ولا قيمة لغير الله في التقوى، فهو يتقى لأن بيده  سعادتنا وشقاؤنا، إحياءنا وإماتتنا.                                                                      

** التحذير من لبس الحق بالباطل                                                                                                   * *

                               حذر الله بني إسرائيل من أن يلبسوا الحق بالباطل، فالتضليل،  والتدجيل، والكذب، والافتراءات ليس من شأننا أبداً، وقل الحق ولو كان  مراً، عرفت قل، جهلت قل: الله أعلم، أما أن تصدر فتاوى ملبسة، مختلطة، فهذا  لا يصح منا أبداً، إذ وجه هذا النداء لبني إسرائيل:  وَلا تَلْبِسُوا  الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [البقرة:42] نهاهم وحرم عليهم ذلك فهل نحن يجوز  لنا!إذاً إن عرفت الحق اصدع به وبينه وقله، وإن ما عرفته فلا تقل كلمة فيها  ريبة أو شبهة وتضلل للناس.ثم كتمان الحق معرة .. خزي .. هبوط. أتعرف الحق  وتكتمه لمصلحة دنيوية؟!وإذا كان اليهود والنصارى يكتمون فنحن لا نكتم الحق،  بل نظهره ولا نخفيه؛ لأن الحق به سعادة الحياة وكمالها، فإذا كتمناه حل  محله الباطل، وأصبح الناس يعيشون في الباطل سواء اعتقاداً كان أو قولاً أو  عملاً.   

** الأمر بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة                                                                                                   * *

                               أمر الله بني إسرائيل بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، وهل نحن  غير مأمورين بذلك؟ عشرات الآيات التي تأمر بهذا.هل نحن نقيم الصلاة؟!أعيد  هذه الكلمة: وآسفاه، واحسرتاه! استقل لنا نيف وأربعون إقليماً، وأصبحت  الأقاليم الإسلامية يديرها مسلمون ويحكمها مؤمنون، ولم يؤمر بإقامة الصلاة  في إقليم منها، كأنهم لا يقرءون القرآن، ولا يعرفون الإسلام، ومن رأى شيئاً  فليخبرني، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا.أما هذا البلد، دولة عبد العزيز فهي  ربانية، لكن نقول: استقلالنا عن الغرب والشرق، وإقامة دويلات تعتز وتصول  وتجول ما أمرت أمة الإسلام فيها بإقام الصلاة، لماذا؟ ما السر؟! مع أن إقام  الصلاة فائدته أن يقلل من الجريمة الخُلقية والبدنية و.. كل الجرائم إقام  الصلاة تقضي عليها.والله! لو أقيمت الصلاة بمعنى إقامتها في إقليم لنقصت  ميزانية الأمن إلى النصف؛ لأن إضاعة الصلاة معناه فتح باب الجريمة:  الخيانة، والفجور، والكذب، والشر بالمظاهر كلها، فإذا أقيمت حسبك أن تقرأ  قول الله تعالى:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، ونقول لهم: بلغوا، هيا نمشي  إلى مدير الشرطة ونقول له: يا سيادة الرئيس! أعطنا قائمة بأسماء المجرمين  في هذا الأسبوع أو هذا الشهر. فيعطينا قائمة فيها مائة، وفيها: هذا سب  فلاناً، وهذا ضرب فلاناً، وهذا سرق فلاناً، وهذا وهذا، من جرائم الجهال،  فنقول: إن وجدنا من المائة مجرم في مدينتنا أو قريتنا نسبة أكثر من خمسة  بالمائة من المقيمين للصلاة اذبحوني، وخمسة وتسعون بالمائة من تاركي  الصلاة، أما المقيمون للصلاة فيتعذر أن تجد نسبة خمسة بالمائة.من يتحدى  الإسلام والقرآن ويذهب يسأل؟!خمسة وسبعين بالمائة زناة . لائطون .. سرق ..  كذبة .. خونة .. رشاة .. مرشيون .. كذا، من تاركي الصلاة ومن المصلين الذين  لم تزك الصلاة نفوسهم، ولم توجد لهم الطاقة النورانية؛ لأنها غير صحيحة،  فما تولد نور ولا حسنات.وأمرهم الله بإيتاء الزكاة، نبكي أيضاً ونصرخ: لم  ما تجبى الزكاة، ويذكر المؤمنون والمؤمنات بواجبهم في إسلامهم بل بقاعدة  إسلامهم؟تضرب الضرائب الفادحة في أقاليم وبلاد في العالم الإسلامي والزكاة  لا يطالب بها أحد، لماذا؟ حتى لا يذكروا بأنهم مسلمون، أعوذ بالله! من يفهم  هذا الفهم؟!هذا هو الواقع، أضمروا في نفوسهم أو لم يضمروا، عرفوا أو لم  يعرفوا، يحكمون شعباً مسلماً حتى ولو كانوا هم كفاراً.جباية الزكاة قاعدة  من قواعد دينكم، فلا بد وأن تجبوا الزكاة وتجمعوها؛ لإعاشة الفقراء  والمساكين، أو لمصالح الأمة في داخلها وخارجها، أبداً.أمور تؤسف، اليهود  يؤمرون بإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، والمسلمون لا يقرءون هذا، ولا  يفهمونه.قال تعالى:  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43] لا صلاة  للمنفرد إلا في جماعة المسلمين، وهذا نظام حياتنا، وهذا مصدر كمالنا، فلا  يتخلف عن الصلاة ويصليها وحده إلا ذو عذر حقيقي من مرض أو خوف، وعلى هذا  أمة الإسلام. ويؤذن المؤذن في العالم الإسلامي والشوارع هائجة مائجة  بالبشر، وأحياناً ترى واحداً دخل المسجد كأنه خائن.ومن إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا ما لنا لا نقرأ القرآن؟! الله يقول لليهود:  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ  الرَّاكِعِينَ  [البقرة:43]، لا تصلوا وحدكم في بيوتكم، صلوا مع الناس،  ونحن نقول: لا، ماذا في ذلك؟ نحن مسلمون.                                                                      

** الأمر بمحاسبة النفس قبل محاسبة الغير                                                                                                   * *

                               زاد الله بني إسرائيل فقال:  أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ  أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:44] هذه تنطبق علينا أكثر منهم، خطباؤنا ..  دعاتنا، قل ما شئت، وقد ذكرنا فيما سبق الحديث الذي فيه أن الرسول مر بهم  في جهنم، فقد روى أحمد في مسنده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( مررت  ليلة أسري بي برجال من أمتي تقرض شفاههم وألسنتهم بمقاريض من نار، فقلت: يا  جبريل! من هؤلاء؟ قال: خطباء أمتك، يأمرون بالمعروف وينسون أنفسهم ).لكن  هل انتفع المسلمون بهذه الآية؟ كأنما هي في التوراة وليست في القرآن.يا  شيخ! إنهم لا يقرءون القرآن ولا يجتمعون عليه إلا ليالي الحفلات  والأموات.أزيدكم وضوحاً:لما ترانا في كل مدننا وقرانا في عالمنا الإسلامي  إذا أذن المغرب فلم تر في الشارع، ولا في الدكان، ولا في مقهى ولا مطعم  رجلاً أبداً، أين الرجال؟ أين الفحول؟ في بيت الرب، ومعهم نساؤهم وأطفالهم  أيضاً، يجتمعون في مسجدهم في الحي أو في القرية، نساؤنا وراء الستار،  والمسمعات ومكبرات الصوت بينهن، وأطفالنا أمامهن، والفحول أمام المربي، كل  ليلة وطول العام، وهنا تشيع أنوار الإيمان، وتغمر أهل الحي، وتختفي الجريمة  نهائياً، وتتعطل آلات الفساد والشر، وتقف وقوفاً كاملاً.ونركع مع  الراكعين، هل وقع هذا في عالمنا؟نعم وقع في القرون الذهبية الثلاثة.نعم. في  بداية هذه الدولة الكريمة -بإذن الله- لم تر رجلاً يمشي في الشارع وقد أذن  المؤذن، والإمام يقرأ في الصبح قائمة بأسماء أهل الحي، ويجتمعون على قراءة  آية أو حديث يومياً.فهل من عودة؟ لا نستطيع .. لا نقدر، كيف نغلق الدكاكين  ونغلق ونغلق، ونأتي كلنا إلى المسجد؟! قالوا: هذا لا يمكن، وكيف يمكنكم أن  تنزلوا الفراديس العلى؟ بينوا لنا، إذا كنتم تعجزون عن أن تجتمعوا في بيت  ربكم لتتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة، ولتصبحوا أولياء، وعلماء ربانيين، ونساؤكم  وأطفالكم أمثالكم، أمة نورانية من أجل التضحية بساعة ونصف في بيت الرب، كيف  ترقون إلى الملكوت الأعلى؟ أو لا تؤمنون بالفراديس العلى؟!إن قالوا: ما  نؤمن، إذاً لا ندعوكم إلى المسجد ولا إلى الكنيسة، لكنكم تدَّعون الإيمان  بدار السلام .. بالفراديس العلى .. بدار دخلها نبيكم، ووقف على نعيمها،  وشاهد أنوارها وكل ما فيها، وعاد ليخبركم وهو أصدق الصادقين، ولم تعرف  الدنيا أصدق من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.لا ندخل في تفصيلات، وإنما هذا  بكاء ما دامت الفرصة متاحة للبكاء.هذا المجلس اطلبوه، هل تجد مثلنا هنا حتى  في المدينة؟ طالع وانظر في المساجد تجدها خالية، الحمام يزغرد فيها.أين  أهل المدينة؟ في التجارة .. في الأسواق .. في العمل.أين النساء؟ أمام  التلفاز.أين الأطفال؟ يلعبون.أهذه أمة ترقى إلى الملكوت الأعلى؟! لا تضحي  ولا بشيء؟وسوف نذكر هذا، وليس بأيام بعيدة، يوم تحشرج الروح في الصدر،  ويقول الأطباء: مات أخوكم، ثمَّ تنكشف الحقيقة، وتعرف من أنت وما أنت.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [فصلت:30] بماذا؟ بالبشائر:  أَلَّا تَخَافُوا  وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ   [فصلت:30]، فيلفظ روحه، وهو ينظر إليها ويبتسم. واقرءوا:  وُجُوهٌ  يَوْمَئِذٍ مُسْفِرَةٌ   *  ضَاحِكَةٌ مُسْتَبْشِرَةٌ   *  وَوُجُوهٌ  يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ   *  تَرْهَقُهَا قَتَرَةٌ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْكَفَرَةُ الْفَجَرَةُ  [عبس:38-42].                                                                      

** الاستعانة بالصبر والصلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال الله لبني إسرائيل مرشداً معلماً:  وَاسْتَعِينُوا  بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ  [البقرة:45] هل استعنا بالصبر والصلاة؟ ما عرفنا  هذا المعنى ولا طلبناه: كيف نستعين بالصبر؟استعن على رقيك للملكوت الأعلى  بصبرك، وبحبس نفسك على محاب الله فلا تفارقها، بحبس نفسك المتمردة  المتبرمة، اقهرها .. أذلها .. أخضعها لأن تقف بعيدة عن مساخط الله؛ فلا  تقربها أبداً.احبسها على أيام الامتحان؛ بالمرض، والجوع، والبلاء،  والموت.احبسها حتى لا تصرخ، ولا تجزع، ولا تقول إلا ما يرضي الله. هذا هو  جهاد النفس:  وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [العنكبوت:69].يتركك ترتع كالبهيمة  في كل مواطن الشر والفساد. هذا جاهد نفسه!وبالصلاة، كيف نستعين بالصلاة؟  نعم، هذا نبي الهدى، هذا القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كان إذا حزبه  أمر فزع إلى الصلاة ).انظر! عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قادم من مكة  وفي الطريق، في بدر أو وراءها قالوا: ( يا عبد الله ! توفيت امرأتك، فنزل  من على دابته أو بعيره وصلى، فقيل له، قال: نعم، كان رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة ).استعن على مقاومة النفس، والهوى،  والشيطان، والدنيا بالصبر والصلاة، وإذا خطر بنفسك خاطر سوء قم: الله أكبر.  واطرح بين يدي الله، وابك الساعة والساعات، يرحل الشيطان وكل مظاهره التي  أراد أن يفسدك بها.                                                                     

** فتنة الصحون اللاقطة                                                                                                   * *

                               هل فعل المؤمنون هذا؟ هل عرفوه؟!الذين يجلسون أمام التلفاز  والدش والعاهرة ترقص أمامهم، وهم يضحكون، مؤمنون هؤلاء؟! أسألكم.بيت مسلم  فيه الكفرة الفجرة، يغنون، ويرقصون، ويتكلمون، ويرفعون أذرعتهم وأيديهم،  والمسلمون في زعمهم ينتصرون، والفتاة المراهقة والفتى ما إن يرى الفتاة حتى  يتمزق قلبه وأحشاؤه، أعوذ بالله أن تكون بيت المسلم هكذا.قالوا: ما بلغهم  هذا يا شيخ!والله بلغهم، على رمية حجر، آلة الدش مفتوحة كأنها قبة، وكتبنا  له كتاباً لو قرأه يهودي يمرض .. نصراني يصعق، وقدمنا له الكتاب، والدش  مثلما هو، ميت لا ضمير له.قلنا له: أتتحدى رسول الله؟ لو كان موجوداً تفعل  هذا وتستطيع؟قالوا: يا شيخ! أنت جامد .. أنت متأخر .. أنت رجعي.هذا الكلام  ماذا؟ أوساخ العقول، نحن نتكلم على علم وبصيرة، ائتونا بالساسة، والعالمين،  والعارفين، وعلماء النفس والاجتماع والكون يقفون أمامنا،و يذوبون أمام  أنوار الحق، أي ساسة هؤلاء. يا صاحب الدش والتلفاز! إن كان جلوسك أنت  وامرأتك وأبويك وأولادك أمام عاهرة تغني أو ترقص أو كذا، إذا كنت ستحصل على  ريال واحد وقلت: أنا فقير، وما عندي شيء وعائلتي، نكتسب ريالاً أو ريالين  في الليلة أحسن، نقول: معذور، أعطوه ريالاً أو اسكتوا.يجني صاحب الدش  ريالاً .. عشرة .. مائة؟ قولوا، يعطى شيئاً؟آه! لا يعطى ريالاً، أتنمو قوة  بدنه، وأولاده يكبرون ويبعدون من الأمراض، ويبعدون من إعاقة التأخر والتخلف  العقلي؟ والله ما كان.يا شيخ! يكسبون حسنات عند الله، ما عندهم وقت أبداً  للعبادة إلا هذا الوقت يكتسبون بالمشاهدة ذكر الله عز وجل، وذكر الدار  الآخرة، ممكن؟ لا يا شيخ!أو أن العدو يرهبهم يقول: هذه البلاد يعيشون على  التلفاز، وعلى الدش، فهؤلاء لا نستطيع قتالهم، ولا الهجوم عليهم؟! لا.إذاً  ما هو إلا أن نسخط الله فقط، فأين العقول، وأين البصائر، وأين الفهوم، وأين  المدارك وأين وأين؟ لا شيء.اسمع! دخل رسول الله على أم المؤمنين عائشة في  حجرته التي هو الآن فيها مع أبي بكر وعمر ، فدخل بعدما صلى المغرب أو العصر  فوجد عائشة وضعت كوة في الجدار، تضع فيها بعض أدواتها؛ فما عندها خزانة،  ومستورة بخرقة قماش فيها صورة منسوجة بالخيوط كما كان النساء من قبل ينسجن،  وما إن شاهدها حتى تمعر وجهه وغضب، فعرفت الغضب في وجهه وقالت: أتوب إلى  الله ورسوله. ماذا صنعت يا رسول الله؟ قال: ( أزيلي عني قرامكِ يا عائشة ،  فإن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ).هذا الحديث في الموطأ  والبخاري ومسلم، وهو كالقرآن في تواتره.ما بلغنا هذا؟ أو نتحدى رسول الله؟  ماذا هناك؟ إذا خففنا عن أنفسنا وروحنا عليها، شاهدنا راقصة ترقص أو أغاني  لطيفة تحرك ضمائرنا وقلوبنا! ماذا هناك؟ يقول هذا مؤمن؟!وإن أردتم النقمة  الإلهية فهي على الأبواب، والله إن لم يتدارك الله المسلمين بتوبة صادقة  لحل بهم ما حل بأجدادهم أيام الاستعمار البريطاني، والأسباني، والإيطالي،  والفرنسي، والله لأعظم؛ لأن أجدادنا كانوا أميين جاهلين، ما عندهم علم ولا  كتاب.ذهب عمي يطلب لي كتاباً بريالين، بحثنا في الشرق والغرب ما وجدنا،  مصحف في الكتَّاب كل الأولاد يطالعونه، ما عندنا مصحف، كيف تلومونا؟ هذا  وضعنا، فكيف بنا نتحدى الله مع ما وهبنا وأعطانا من وسائل العلم والمعرفة  والبصيرة، فكلنا عرف الطريق إلى الله، واستنكف كثيرون.إذاً:  فلينتظروا.اللهم أمتنا قبل الفتنة، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  ( اللهم إن أردت بقوم فتنة فاقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين ) وإنها لعلى  الأبواب، دلونا على قرية .. على حي نوراني نزوره، ونشاهد أنوار الإيمان  والتقوى فيه. أمة أصبحت مادية هابطة إلا ما شاء الله.                                                                     

** سهولة الطاعة على الخاشعين                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً يقول لهم:  وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ  [البقرة:45]  أي: التمسك بحبل الله .. إقام الصلاة .. إيتاء الزكاة .. الأمر بالمعروف ..  النطق بالحق، هذا أمر ما هو هين.  إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   [البقرة:45] الخاشعون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم، هؤلاء يهون عليهم أن  يصوموا أيام شدة القيظ .. يهون عليهم أن يجوعوا ولا يهبطوا، ولا ينزلوا  إلى أن يكونوا كغيرهم .. يمرضون ولا يؤثر فيهم مرض، الوجه كالصبح، وهو  يقول: الحمد لله رب العالمين.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          بعد هذه التوجيهات الإلهية -وهي لنا في كتابنا هذا، وإن كانت  موجودة في التوراة لكن عندنا أوضح وأصرح، ما فيها دخل، ولا زيادة، ولا نقص-  عاد فناداهم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:47] وكذلك: يا أمة  الإسلام! يا أمة محمد! يا أمة القرآن. يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:47]  يذكرهم بتلك الزمرة النورانية التي كانت في يوم من الأيام تعيش على ذكر  الله وطاعته، وهم الأنبياء والرسل، إسرائيل هو يعقوب عليه السلام ابن إسحاق  ابن إبراهيم، وأحفاده وأولاده من الأسباط، منبت الشرف. يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:47] يذكرهم بأصلهم، علهم يفيقون ويرجعون. يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي  فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  [البقرة:47] يأمرهم بذكر النعمة لأي  شيء؟ ليغنوا عليها بالدفوف! أم يذكروها من أجل أن يشكروها؟ من ذكر النعمة  والله شكرها، وعلى الأقل يقول: الحمد لله، ومن لم يذكر يشكر؟ الذي يعيش  كالبغل في صحته وقدرته ولا يذكر هذه النعمة، أيقول: الحمد لله أني بخير؟ لا  يقول. لكن إذا ذكر صحته وعافيته يقول في قلبه ولسانه: الحمد لله .. الحمد  لله.وأغلب إخوانكم المسلمين لا يذكرون نعم الله، إلا من ندر، وفي مناسبات  قليلة، إلا إذا قلت: كيف حالك؟ يقول: الحمد لله، أما أن يغمض عينيه لحظة  ويذكر ما هو فيه من النعم من هذه الحياة ويقول: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله،  فهذا نادر، وصاحبه قلبه حي، ما عليه سحب ولا أمراض.تعشينا أو تغدينا مرة في  بريدة، وما إن وضعت السفرة وأخذنا في الأكل، والذي دعانا أستاذي، وله والد  كبير في السن؛ شيخ، من ساعة ما وضعت السفرة وذاك الشيخ: الحمد لله، الحمد  لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله .. ممكن ساعة ونصف حتى فرغ الأكلة من الأكل،  فحفظنا تلك الصورة، فهي نادرة كالكوكب في سماء الدنيا.والله لو نذكر نعم  الله علينا ونحن في الشوارع: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله ما بقي وقت للأغاني،  ولا المزامير، ولا الطبول، ولا اللهو، مشغولون بذكر الله. يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ   [البقرة:47] وهي نِعَم. وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   [البقرة:47] أي: على عالم زمانهم، أيام كان بنو إسرائيل أنبياء، ورسلاً،  وصلحاء، وأطهاراً، ما كان شعب في الصين ولا الشرق ولا الغرب أفضل من تلك  الأمة، فضلهم بالأنبياء .. بالوحي الإلهي .. بالمعجزات والكرامات. فاذكروا  تلك النعم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ  شَيْئًا  [البقرة:48] ما هذا اليوم الذي يتقونه؟ وبم يتقونه؟هذا اليوم هو  يوم القيامة .. يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين .. يوم تبرز الجحيم للناظرين:   وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ  [الشعراء:91] .. يوم تزلف الجنة:   وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [الشعراء:90]، والخليقة واقفة،  والرب تعالى يأتي، والأنوار تغمر الكون الموجود، وينصب الميزان، ويكون  الحساب والجزاء، اذكروا هذا، واتقوا هذا اليوم. وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا  تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:48] أبداً، لا يوجد إنسان  مهما كان في شرفه أو هبوطه يجعل نفسه فداء شخص آخر، والله لا يوجد في  الآدمية كلها .. في البشرية كلها من يقول: يا رب! أبي استوجب النار وأنا  فداه .. أدخله الجنة مع الداخلين وأنا أدخل النار، والله لا يمكن  أبداً.والله لو أن قبيلة كاملة -وثمَّ لا قبيلة، كل واحد يصرخ بنفسه- تقول:  يا رب! هذا عبد من عبادك، لا نرضى أن يدخل النار، ويشقى في عالم الشقاء،  نحن بدله .. نحن فداه أدخله.. والله ما كان.أزيدكم: والله لا نبي، ولا  رسول، ولا ولي، ولا عبد صالح يستطيع أن يفدي آخر أبداً:  لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ  عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ  مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ  [البقرة:48].لعلكم ما اطمأننتم، هل بلغكم أن نوحاً قال:   رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ  أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ  [هود:45]، ماذا قال الله؟  يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ  لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا  لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   [هود:46].آزر والد إبراهيم، تعرفون إبراهيم؟ أبو الأنبياء .. أبو الضيفان  .. إمام الموحدين.إبراهي   على جلالته وعلو مقامه في عرصات القيامة في تلك  الساحة والخليقة واقفة، منهم من مضى عليه أربعون ألف سنة  فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ  [المعارج:4] يقول: يا رب! لقد  وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار، فأي خزي أخزى من  هذا يا رب؟ آزر ، لو تجمع كفار اليوم كلهم ما يساوونه، وعندنا بيانات على  هذا، فماذا يتم لإبراهيم وهو يصرخ؟قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فيلقى  آزر بين يدي إبراهيم في صورة ضبع ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح )، انظر تحت قدميك  يا إبراهيم، فإذا بأبيه آزر في صورة ضبع بل ذكر ضبع؛ لأن أقبح صورة في  الحيوانات ذكر الضبع، أنثاه لطيفة، أما هو أبشع صورة، وملطخ بالدماء،  والقيود بين يديه، فما إن يراه حتى يقول: سحقاً سحقاً سحقاً يا رب! فيؤخذ  من قوائمه الأربعة بواسطة الملائكة، ويرمى في عالم الشقاء، فتطيب نفس  إبراهيم، فلم يذكر أباه أبداً.وها هو رسول الله يقول: ( يا فاطمة بنت محمد!  إني لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ) هذه فلذة كبد رسول الله، والله كما  تسمعون: ( يا فاطمة! إني لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ) اعبدي الله عز وجل،  زكي نفسك وطهريها بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.إذاً:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا  تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ   [البقرة:48]. وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ  [البقرة:48] العدل ما  يعادل.وإليكم يا أهل المدينة هذا البيان المحمدي، بلغوا: ( المدينة حرام من  عائر إلى ثور )، جبلان أحدهما يكتنفها من الجنوب والغرب، والآخر يكتنفها  من الشمال والشرق وهي بينهما، هذه المدينة، ( المدينة حرام )، ومرة قال: (  حرام من عائر إلى ثور، من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة الله  والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل منه صرف ولا عدل ) بلغوهم.لو نقلتم هذا  الخبر الليلة إلى أصحاب الدش والأغاني والرقص في البيوت وترك الصلاة ماذا  تسمعون؟يقولون: هذا الشيخ جامد، هذا متحجر، لا يفقه، ولا يفهم.ونحن نقول:  هاتوا علماءكم من الإنس والجن، وليشهد مجلسنا علماء الكون، فإن وجدوا خطأً  فليذبحونا.ما هو كلام هراء، إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تطيب وتطهر في بلاد الطهر  ارحل، وهذا الكلام قلناه من أربعين سنة: إذا كنت لا تستطيع أن تستقيم في  حرم رسول الله وحرم الله فارحل، العالم واسع، ولا تفسد في بلاد الطهر  والصفاء.هؤلاء أولاد الأنبياء يقول لهم مولانا ومولاهم ومولى العالمين:   وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ  مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   [البقرة:48] هذا قيل لبني إسرائيل، فهل اتقوا ذلك اليوم بترك الربا .. بترك  العهر والزنا .. بترك الغش والخداع والخيانة؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأن قلم القضاء  مضى بأنهم أهل النار وعالم الشقاء.                               

** المفلس يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                               كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أصحابه الكتاب والحكمة  ويزكيهم، فقال مرة: ( أتدرون من المفلس؟ ) يسأل ويجيب؛ طريقة علمية يتمنطق  بها ويتمدح بها علماء التربية اليوم، إيه! هذه سبق الرسول لها من ألف  وأربعمائة سنة: ( هل تدرون من المفلس فيكم؟ قالوا: المفلس فينا من لا دينار  له ولا درهم )، أكلها وضيعها، ( قال: المفلس هو الذي يأتي يوم القيامة  بجبال الحسنات -بأطنانها- ويأتي وقد سب هذا وشتم هذا، وأخذ مال هذا، وفعل  مع هذا، فيأخذون من حسناته ) خذ، سدد، سدد، سدد، حتى لم تبق له حسنة  واحدة.وبعد بقينا نحن: يا ربنا ما أخذنا حقنا، هذا سب ولدي وذبحه، هذا كذا،  ما بقيت له حسنات. هاتوا سيئاتكم، فكل من عنده سيئة يضعها عليه، فترسب في  الأرض كفة ميزانه فيقاد إلى جهنم. هذا هو المفلس، وليس الذي فقد الدينار  والدرهم في تجارة كسدت، أو في عملية ما صلحت.  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا  تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ  [البقرة:48] لا تفكر أبداً في أن هناك من يقول: أي رب! أنا  الضحية، فيدخل الجنة.كل ما في الأمر أن الشفاعة وهي كما عرفتم أولاً: أن  يرضى الله تعالى بالشافع ليشفع، وبأن يؤهله لذلك، والمشفوع رضي الله أن  يجاوره في الملكوت الأعلى، أما أن لا يرضى الله لفلان، ولا يأذن له  بالشفاعة ويشفع فلا، والله ما يشفع أحد لا ملك مقرب، ولا نبي مرسل، ولا عبد  صالح إلا بإذن الله تعالى.ثم هذا الذي تشفع فيه يا ولي الله، هل رضي الله  أن يجاوره ويقبله أو لا؟  وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى   [الأنبياء:28] فقط.وهذا الموضوع نرجؤه، ولكن نطرح هذا السؤال على الطالبين  والطالبات للهدى في هذه الحلقة: لم لا تنفع الشفاعة ولا الفداء ولا ولا،  لم؟ هذا حكم شديد.                                                                     

** تزكية النفس وبم تكون                                                                                                   * *

                               اسمعوا! إنما هي النفس البشرية فمن زكاها .. طيبها .. طهرها  بأدوات التزكية وآلاتها فزكت .. طابت .. صفت، أصبحت كأرواح الملائكة، فهذا  يدخل الجنة، ولا يحول بينه وبينها حائل قط، فإن لوَّثها .. خبثها .. عفنها  .. أفرغ عليها أطنان الذنوب والآثام فأصبحت منتنة عفنة كأرواح الشياطين  والله لا تدخل دار السلام، هذه هي القضية، فلهذا لا بنوة، ولا أبوة، ولا  أخوة، ولا قرابة، ولا نسب، إنما هي نفسك زكيتها وبذلت جهداً في تطهيرها  وتطييبها أو قلت: ماذا هناك؟ هنا. واسمعوا حكم الله:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا  [الشمس:1] هذا يمين أو لا؟ يا عرب!  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *   وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *   وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا  [الشمس:1-4] يا رب! لم تحلف؟ لأجلنا   وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ  وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:5-8]  هذه الأيمان كلها لأجل ماذا؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ  خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] انتهى الأمر. هنا تقرير المصير،  فالآدمي هو الذي يقرر مصيره بنفسه، أما أسند التزكية للإنسان أو لا؟ ما  أسند التدسية للإنسان أو لا؟ من يقرر مصيرك إذاً إلا أنت؟ أنت الذي تقرر  مصيرك.كيف يا شيخ؟ كيف نصنع؟اسألوا بايع الأدوية والعقاقير في الصيدليات عن  الأدوية التي تلائمكم تجدونها، للحمى .. للضرس .. لكذا أو لا؟ أدوات  التغسيل، والتنظيف، والتطهير للأواني .. للثياب، موجودة.والأرواح  ! أين  الصيدلية التي فيها أدوات التزكية للروح البشرية؟إنها القرآن والسنة.هل  وراء ذلك شيء؟ والله لا شيء، القرآن صيدلية الله، والسنة صيدلية رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.تريد أن تزكي نفسك اذهب واشتر، ولكن لا بد لك من معلم  يعلمك كيف تستعمل العقاقير.والصلا   أكبر مزكٍ للنفس، لا بد من عالم يعلمك  كيف تركع وتسجد وتجلس، وماذا تقول، حتى تنتج لك الحسنات، وتولد هذه المادة،  وإلا ما تنفع.ومن هنا بدأنا وعدنا: لا بد من العلم .. لا بد من العلم ..  لا بد من العلم؛ علم الكتاب والسنة، ويطلبان في بيوت الرب مع الصدق والرغبة  الدافعة في تطهير النفس وتزكيتها، وليس وراء ذلك شيء.وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (50) 
الحلقة (57)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (21) 


خاطب الله بني إسرائيل آمراً لهم بتذكر نعمه تعالى ليحمدوه ويشكروه عليها،  وليؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به، وليتقوا يوماً تشيب لهوله  الرءوس، وهو يوم القيامة، يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون، ولا فداء ولا نصير،  وكما نجاهم الله سبحانه من عدوهم فرعون، عليهم أن ينجوا بأنفسهم من جهنم،  ذلك العذاب الأبدي.  

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ  شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ  وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   *  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ  وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:47-49] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.

** وجوب ذكر النعم لتشكر بحمد الله وطاعته                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!هذا نداء  الله عز وجل إلى بني إسرائيل .. إلى اليهود الذين كانوا يسكنون في هذه  المدينة وحولها من الشمال، هؤلاء اليهود ينادون بعنوان آبائهم وأجدادهم من  عهد إبراهيم أو من عهد يعقوب إلى يومهم باعتبارهم أمة واحدة.والمراد من هذا  النداء: أن يدخلوا في رحمة الله، وأن يذكروا ما أنعم الله تعالى به عليهم  فيشكروه، فيؤمنوا برسوله الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبما جاء به من  الهدى والنور الذي هو الإسلام دين الله، الذي لا يقبل ديناً سواه.وسبق أن  عرفنا أن ذكر النعمة معناه شكرها، فمن ذكر شكر، ومن لم يذكر لا  يشكر.والمطلوب من الشكر اليُمْن بهذا النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وبكتابه القرآن العظيم، وبملته التي هي ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام.وقد ذكر  لهم من نعمه خمس نعم جليلة وعظيمة، لو ذكروها لآمنوا بالله ورسوله، ولكنهم  شاردون بعيدون عن ساحة الإيمان والدخول في الإسلام، لأغراض هابطة لا قيمة  لها، ولكن زينها الشيطان لهم وحسنها، فأصبحوا لا يرون إلا ما هم عليه، وهم  متى يصلون إلى إقامة مملكة بني إسرائيل من النيل إلى الفرات، وعلموا أنهم  لو دخلوا في الإسلام لذابوا في رحمته وأنواره وهدايته، ولم يبق لهم كيان  خاص، إذ هذا دين البشرية جمعاء، والذين يدخلون فيه لم يبق لهم ما ينحازون  إليه، أو يتحمسون له، أو يدافعون عنه، فالشرقي كالغربي، كالشمالي كالجنوبي،  الكل مسلم، فانتفت الفوارق وانمحت، ولم يبق إلا مسلم أسلم قلبه ووجهه  لله.فمن هنا أصروا على هذا، ومع هذا فالله عز وجل يلاطفهم .. يأخذ بقلوبهم  .. يوجههم .. يذكر نعمه عليهم رجاء أن يفيقوا من سكرتهم، ويعودوا إلى الرشد  والصواب، فهذا الذي تجلت فيه رحمات الله وألطافه وإحسانه بعباده.هؤلاء  قتلة أنبيائه، ومع هذا نستمع إليه تعالى وهو يناديهم: يا بني إسرائيل! يا  بني عبد الله! يا بني يعقوب! يا أحفاد إبراهيم! اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم،  اذكروا فإن الذكرى يحملكم على الشكر.                                                                     

** تفضيل بني إسرائيل على العالمين                                                                                                   * *

                               كما أن الله فضل بني إسرائيل على العالمين.وعلمنا أنه فضلهم  على من كان موجوداً أيام بني إسرائيل، أيام كانوا مسلمين، صادقين، صالحين  على عهد يعقوب .. على عهد يوسف .. على عهد الأسباط .. على عهد داود وسليمان  .. على عهد موسى قبله وهارون، كانوا أفضل أهل الأرض، ففيهم الأنبياء،  والوحي، والاستقامة، والهدى، ومن عداهم أمم هابطة بالنسبة إليهم، وهم في  العلية.                                                                     

** لا تغني نفس عن أخرى من عذاب الله شيئاً يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ  نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:48] وقد عرفنا أنه لا يغني ولد عن والده، ولا والد  عن ولده، واستعرضنا ما علمنا، فعرفنا أن إبراهيم عليه السلام لم يغن عن  آزر شيئاً وهو من أهل النار، وعرفنا ذلك العرض العظيم الذي لولا رسول الله  ما كنا لنعلمه في عرصات القيامة .. في ساحة فصل القضاء.وإبراهيم يذكر دعوة  دعاها في الدنيا أيام حياته، عندما قال:  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا  وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ   *  وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي  الآخِرِينَ   *  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ   *   وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   *  وَلا تُخْزِنِي  يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ   *  يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ   *   إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ  [الشعراء:83-89]. والله  يستجيب دعاء الداعين لا سيما أمثال إبراهيم، فذكر إبراهيم هذا وهو في عرصات  القيامة، فقال: رب! لقد وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وهذا أبي الأبعد في  النار، فأي خزي أعظم من هذا الخزي؟فصدر أمر الله إلى ملائكته أن يأخذوا  آزر من النار في صورة ضبع ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح، ويلقونه تحت قدمي إبراهيم،  ثم يقول له الله: إبراهيم! انظر تحت قدميك، فإذا بأبيه آزر في تلك الصورة  القبيحة البشعة التي لا يطيق النظر إليها إنسان، فما إن يراه في تلك الصورة  حتى يقول: سحقاً سحقاً، أي: بعداً بعداً. ويؤخذ من قوائمه الأربع ويلقى في  الجحيم، فتطيب نفس إبراهيم فلم يذكر أباه قط في دار السلام.إبراهيم ما  أغنى عن والده شيئاً، ونوح ما أغنى عن ولده شيئاً.أما النساء فقد عرفنا أن  نوحاً لم يغن عن امرأته، وأن لوطاً -كذلك- ما أغنى عن امرأته، إذ قال  تعالى:  ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ  وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا  [التحريم:10] ليس في الزنا. الآن الخيانة  المعروفة عند العامة: خانته امرأته بمعنى فجرت، والله ما أراد الله هذا،  وفراش الأنبياء مستحيل أن يطأه أحد، وإنما خانتاهما في العقيدة، فنافقتا من  جهة معه ومن جهة مع أهلها المشركين الكافرين  فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ  يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلا النَّارَ مَعَ  الدَّاخِلِينَ   *  وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اِمْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ  [التحريم:10-11] فكونها امرأة لفرعون، وتنام على  فراشه، وتأكل طعامه، وتعيش معه أميرة وسيدة، هل أغنت عن زوجها شيئاً؟ ما  أغنت، فهو في جهنم.إذاً فلا أبوة، ولا بنوة، ولا أمومة، ولا أخوة، ولا  عمومة، القصد ما سمعنا.يوم لا تغني نفس عن نفس شيئاً، كل يقول: نفسي  نفسي.وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة فقال في هذا الموقف والحسنات  توزن، والسيئات توزن وتوضع في كفة الميزان، فيأتي الرجل إلى ولده من صلبه:  أي ولدي! لقد احتجت إلى حسنة واحدة ترجح بها كفة ميزاني، فهلا حسنة واحدة؟  فيقول: نعم أبتاه، كنت لي خير الآباء، وأرحم الآباء، ولكن نفسي نفسي، وتأتي  الأم إلى ابنها فتكون الحال ما علمتم: نفسي نفسي.إذاً: فلم التعصب لآبائنا  وأجدادنا وقد زلت أقدامهم، وساءت حالهم، وخرجوا عن طاعة ربهم، وفسقوا عن  أمر مولاهم، نبقى نكره الحق من أجلهم، تعصباً لهم؟ هل يغنون عنا شيئاً؟  والله ما يغنون.  

** ثبوت الشفاعة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا  وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ   [البقرة:48] والعدل الفداء والعوض  وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ  [البقرة:48] من  ينصرهم أمام الله؟ من يدعي أن يقوم بعمل لينصر إخوانه المهزومين أو من أهل  النار؟ لا نصر، انتهى الأمر.وهنا لا بد من كلمة حول الشفاعة.الشفاعة هو ضم  وجه إلى وجه؛ لأن الوتر واحد، والشفع اثنان، فأنت وحدك جاهك ما كفاك فتريد  أن تضم جاه آخر معك، وتطلبان الطلب الذي تريدانه.وهذه الشفاعة أنكرها  المعتزلة وبعض الفئات الساقطة ممن سقطوا من عرش الإسلام لاتباعهم الآراء  والأهواء، وعدلوا عن منهج الحق.وادعاها آخرون حتى أصبح الرجل يقول: أعطني  كذا أشفع لك يوم القيامة، فأصبحوا يبيعونها بالنقود.وضل آخرون، فيطلبونها  من الموتى: يا سيدي فلان! لا تنسني، أنا خادمتك، أنا خادمك، الشفاعة  الشفاعة.وحتى الشافع العظيم صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقولون: الشفاعة الشفاعة  يا رسول الله! جئناك زواراً من بلاد بعيدة نريد شفاعتك فاشفع لنا، وهذا  باطل.ولو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بيننا لا يقول أحد: يا رسول الله!  لا تنسني، أنا فعلت وفعلت، ولا بد أن تشفع لي، كما يقول الغوغائيون من  أمثالنا، والله ما قال أحد هذا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.خلاصة القول:  لا تطلب الشفاعة إلا من الله، فتضرع بين يدي الله، وتمرغ في التراب وأنت  تبكي: رب! شفع فيَّ نبيك، أو اجعلني ممن تقبل شفاعتهم عندك يوم القيامة،  بمعنى: لا نلوذ إلا بجناب الله، إذ لا يملك الشفاعة إلا الله.  

** الشفاعة العظمى للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى الشفاعة المحمدية؛ فالنبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه  وسلم أعطي الشفاعة العظمى، وعندنا براهين ساطعة وحجج قاطعة، واقرءوا قول  الله عز وجل من سورة بني إسرائيل أو الإسراء كما تسمى، إذ قال تعالى له وهو  يخاطبه في مقام صعب:  وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ  عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79] يا  رسولنا!  وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ  [الإسراء:79] وقبل هذا:   أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَى غَسَقِ اللَّيْلِ وَقُرْآنَ  الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا   *  وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ  فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ  [الإسراء:78-79] أتدرون معنى التهجد؟  إزالة الهجود وهو النوم، فلا نوم .. أزل النوم عنك .. أبعد هذا الغطاء  والغشاء.يا شيخ! إننا نتهجد ليلنا أمام شاشة التلفاز لنشاهد أحداث العالم،  إن إخواناً لنا يسهرون إلى آخر الليل يعيشون مع من لا ينطق اللسان بحالهم،  حتى أنهم لا يصلون الصبح، لكن هنا يقال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا  تتمتع بالنوم الطويل، تهجد، أزل الهجود وقم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ    *  قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   *  نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ  قَلِيلًا   *  أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ  [المزمل:1-4] .. ورجاله وأصحابه:  إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَى مِنْ ثُلُثَيِ اللَّيْلِ  وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ وَطَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَكَ  [المزمل:20]  رجال ونساء.بدل أن نتهجد قياماً لله نسهر ونزيل الهجود على مرائي العبث،  والباطل، والسخرية، والوسخ، والكفر.لا إله إلا الله! إلى أين نذهب؟ ما هذا  السحر الذي سحرونا به؟!الشفاعة العظمى وعد الله:  عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ  رَبُّكَ  [الإسراء:79]، وعسى من الله تقتضي الوجوب؛ لأن الله لا يعجزه شيء،  فإذا وعد ينجز، وليس بعاجز. فعسى من الله تقتضي الوجوب، فقد وجبت الشفاعة  العظمى لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يظفر بها أحد سواه.واسمعوا صلى الله  عليه وسلم يشرح هذه الصورة ويبينها، والأحاديث في الصحاح كالتواتر عندنا: (  إذا كان الناس في عرصات القيامة )، جمع عرصة، وهي الساحة لفصل القضاء وقد  اجتمعت البشرية كلها، وانتظروا متى يقضي الله قبل أن يجيء الرب عز وجل  لساحة فصل القضاء، واقرءوا:  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ  فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ  الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   [الزمر:68-69] قبل القضاء البشرية تنتظر حكم الله فيها، ويطول الموقف،  ويشتد الموقف، وقد عرفتم أنهم يعرقون ويعرقون، ويسيلون عرقاً، والله إن بعض  الناس ليلجمه العرق إلجاماً، فيمشي في بركة من العرق، ( فيأتون آدم: يا  آدم! أنت خلقك الله بيديه، ونفخ فيك من روحه، وأسجد لك ملائكته، فكلم ربنا  ليقضي بيننا )، والله يعتذر آدم ويذكر خطيئته، وهي خطيئة واحدة ويقول: ( إن  ربي قد غضب اليوم غضباً لم يغضب قبله ولا بعده مثله، وإني عصيته وخرجت عن  طاعته، فكيف أكلمه! ولكن عليكم بنوح أبي الأنبياء الأول، فيأتون نوحاً )،  من هم؟ أعيان أهل الموقف، ما ندري من هم؟ بلايين، أعيانهم خيارهم. يا نوح!  أنت وأنت وأنت وأنت، فكلم ربك يقضي بين الناس، فيذكر نوح ذنبه، أي ذنب أذنب  نوح؟! عاش ألف سنة يدعو إلى الله إلا خمسين عاماً، وزاد حياة أخرى بعد  الغرق والطوفان، ممكن تكون مائة سنة، فيذكر خطيئته يوم ما قال:  رَبِّ لا  تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا  [نوح:26] فما من حقه  أن يدعو بهذه الدعوة، كان من حقه أن يقول لربه: اهدهم، فعرف أن هذا الموقف  لا ينبغي، فذكر هذه الدعوة التي لا تبقي البشرية ولا تذر، فقال: كيف أكلم  ربي وأنا صاحب هذه الخطيئة؟! عليكم بإبراهيم، إبراهيم الأب الرحيم؛ أبو  الأنبياء، نعم كل الأنبياء من صلبه من بعده، لكن نوح يعتبر أول رسول  قطعاً.إبراهيم يقول: ( وكيف وقد كذبت ثلاث كذبات! ) كم عاش إبراهيم؟ مائة  وعشرين سنة، كم كذبة؟ أربع، ونحن في اليوم كم نكذب من كذبة؟ أربع، في اليوم  لا في العام، والحمد لله! يوجد بيننا من لم يكذب قط، لكن هذا نادر، عشرة..  خمسة عشر، لكن مجتمعنا ما هو ألف ولا مليون.أمة الإسلام شاع الكذب وانتشر  بصورة لا نظير لها.( ثلاث كذبات فقط كيف أواجه ربي وأكلمه! وقد غضب ربي  اليوم غضب لم يغضب قبله مثله ولا بعده، فعليكم بموسى ). موسى كليم الله ..  موسى فاز بمناجاة الله في جبل الطور ناداه: يا موسى  أَنَا رَبُّكَ  فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ  [طه:12]، فموسى  أيضاً يذكر خطيئته وأنه قتل نفساً، وإن كان القتل الخطأ معفو عنه، ولكن كيف  أواجه ربي وأنا الذي قتل القبطي فلان؟ ثم يقول: ( إن ربي قد غضب اليوم  غضباً لم يغضب قبله مثله ولا بعده، فعليكم بعيسى ) روح الله وكلمة الله؛ إذ  كان بكلمة الله، ( فيأتون عيسى فلم يذكر ذنباً قط )، فاز ابن مريم إذ لم  يذكر ذنباً قط، أتدرون كيف هذا؟ هذا ببركة دعوة جدته لأمه حنة إذ قالت:   رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *  فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ  رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ  وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ  [آل  عمران:35-36]. وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ  أحصنها وأحفظها بجنابك يا رب   وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  أيضاً، لو بقي لها ذرية إلى اليوم ما يعصون الله، لكن ما  هو إلا عيسى فقط.هذه الدعوة استجابها الله أو لا؟!وأخبرنا أبو القاسم فداه  أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: أنه ما من مولود يولد حياً، ما إن يخرج من بطن أمه،  ويقع على الأرض أو على الفراش إلا ويصرخ باكياً، كان في بطن أمه في نعيم  يتقلب كأنه في قصر، والله ما تكلم ولا بكى، وما إن يخرج حتى يصرخ، لم؟  أخبرنا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشيطان ورجاله بسيارة الإسعاف  ينتظرون متى يخرج هذا المولود، فما إن يخرج حتى يضرب في خاصرته ويطبع أن  هذا يكون ممن يستطيع أن يؤثر عليهم إلا ابن مريم، لاستجابة الله دعوة حنة  فجاء الشيطان وفشل، وما استطاع -والله- أن يمسه.ولهذا من أين يأتي الذنب؟  أغلق الباب، لا نافذة ولا باب.فعيسى لم يذكر ذنباً قط، وهو كذلك، وقد عاش  ثلاثاً وثلاثين سنة في بني إسرائيل، وسوف ينزل ويكمل إن شاء الله ثلاثين  سنة أخرى حتى يكون عمره كعمر نبينا ثلاثاً وستين، ويموت بالمدينة، ويدفن مع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وموضع القبر موجود، والحجرة فيها الآن  ثلاثة قبور وبقي مكان واحد، وصرف الله قلوب الخلفاء والعلماء وأهل الدنيا  و.. و.. ما استطاع واحد منذ ألف وأربعمائة سنة أن يقول: أنا ملك، ادفنوني  هنا، أو أنا خليفة المسلمين، أبداً، محفوظ هذا المكان.وقد أخبرنا النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: ( كأني بابن مريم بالروحاء يلبي: لبيك اللهم لبيك  حجاً وعمرة أو لبيك اللهم حجاً ) ومعنى هذا: أنه يموت بالمدينة، والرسول  يقول: ( من استطاع منكم أن يموت بالمدينة فليمت بها؛ فإني أكون له شهيداً  أو شفيعاً يوم القيامة ) فلهذا كان المؤمنون يأتون المدينة أيام الفاقة  والفقر والحاجة ولا همَّ لهم في الأكل ولا الشرب ولا اللباس، وإنما الهم أن  يموتوا بالمدينة، ويبعثون أول من يبعث مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.و  عمر على جلالته في الكمال كان يدعو الله: رب! إني أسألك شهادة في سبيلك،  وموتاً في بلد رسولك. فتعجب أم المؤمنين حفصة بنته: يا أبتاه! كيف يتم هذا؟  الاستشهاد في حدود الهند وأوروبا وشمال إفريقيا، كيف الشهادة في المدينة؟  واستشهد أو لا! أما قتله مجوسي عليه لعائن الله، في محراب رسول الله، أي  شهادة أعظم من هذه! هذه أول رصاصة أطلقها الحزب المجوسي الذي تكون في فارس  للانتقام من الإسلام، فـعمر هو الذي مزق راية الباطل في تلك الديار.والشاهد  عندنا: عيسى لم يذكر ذنباً قط. عرفتم العلة؟ حفظ الله، ودعوة جدته محفوظة،  فلا يقربه شيطان أبداً.ومن الترتيبات أنه يعيش في الجنة بجسمه الآدمي  -والله- إلى الآن، وسوف ينزل، فلو تلطخ أو اتسخ أو حصل شيء يكون عائقاً  هذا، لا ينبغي أو لا؟ ولما أسري بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما هي الترتيبات  التي أخذت له؟ ما شق صدره؟ ما غسل قلبه وصدره؟ ما حشي بطاقات من نور  الإيمان؟ حتى يقوى على أن يجالس أهل الملكوت الأعلى، صلى الله عليه وسلم.(  فيأتوه فيقول: عليكم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضباً  لم يغضب مثله قبله ولا بعده، عليكم بمحمد ) عرف إلى من يحيلهم، فما بقي  إلا هو؛ لأن ما بين عيسى ومحمد خمسمائة سنة.( فيأتون رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فيقول: أنا لها، أنا لها ) لما سبق له من عهد ربه:  عَسَى أَنْ  يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79].قال: ( ثم آتي  -أجيء- فأخر ساجداً تحت العرش ) لا تفهموا أنه يقول: يا رب! اشفع، يا رب!  اقض بين عبيدك، طالت المدة، لا، لا يستطيع.قال: ( فآتي فأخر ساجداً تحت  العرش، ويلهمني ربي تعالى محامد ) أي: ألفاظ حمد وثناء لله تعالى ( لم أكن  أعرفها من قبل، فلا أزال أحمده وأثني عليه وأنا ساجد حتى يقول: محمد! ارفع  رأسك واسأل تعط واشفع تشفع )، فيشفع في القضاء وإصدار حكم الله على  الخليقة، ويبدأ الحساب.هذه تسمى ماذا؟ الشفاعة العظمى، ولا أعظم منها،  لأنها شفاعة الخليقة كلها، ليقضي الله بينها، فيدخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل  النار النار، بحسب أعمالهم وسلوكهم.إذاً: هذه شفاعة نبينا صلى الله عليه  وسلم خاصة به.                                                                     

** شفاعات أخرى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفاعات أخرى، لكن من الذي يمنحه  إياها؟ الله، فيشفعه في أهل الكبائر من أمته، واقرءوا الحديث في الروضة، في  لوحة حديدية أو نحاسية: ( لكل نبي دعوة أعطاه الله إياها )، اطلب يا موسى،  جائزة، وسام شرف، خدمتنا كثيراً، اسأل، كل نبي طلب طلبة وأعطيها، قال: (  وأنا ادخرت طلبي شفاعة لأمتي ) ما قبلها وظيفة في الدنيا ولكن قال: (  ادخرتها لأمتي يوم القيامة ) .فأهل الكبائر الذين يموتون على الكبيرة، فهذا  مات على الزنا .. هذا مات على الربا .. هذا مات على كذا على كذا من كبائر  الذنوب وهي سبعون، فهذا الذي عوقته الكبيرة عن دخول الجنة لأنه ما تاب  منها، مات وهو يباشرها، فهذا يشفع الله تعالى فيه رسوله، لم؟ لأن هذا العبد  تصدق، وصام، وجاهد، وزكى، وأطعم، وقال، وعبد الله ولكن ارتكب كبيرة،  فعلّقته، وحالت بينه وبين دخول دار السلام، فيرحمه الله لما له من طاعات،  وعبادات، وبر، وخير وإحسان فلا يغفر الله ذلك كله، ولكن يؤاخذ به، فهو  محروم الآن، فيشفّع الله تعالى فيه محمداً، فيدخلون الجنة. هذه الشفاعة  الثانية.والثالث  : أنه يشفعه في أهل الجنة، في رفع درجاتهم، فأحدهم درجته  في مستوى كذا، فيرفعه الله بشفاعة رسوله أن يكون في الدرجة العليا  الفلانية.فلهذا سلوا الله الشفاعة المحمدية فإنها نافعة سواء كنت من أهل  الكبائر أو من أهل الصغائر أو من أهل الطاعات والعبادات، فإنها تنالك،  فترتفع بها إلى درجة ما كنت لتصلها إلا بهذه الشفاعة.انتبه يا غافل، وأنت  نائم، فتحدث غداً الناس وتقول: اسألوا النبي الشفاعة، هل أنا قلت هذا؟ وهل  يجوز أن نقوله، أكذب عليكم فتقول: يا رسول الله! اشفع لي؟والله ما كان، ولا  يجوز أبداً، وإنما اسأل الله: اللهم اجعلني ممن تشفع فيهم نبيك .. اللهم  اجعلني ممن تشفع فيهم نبيك، هذا نعم، اسأل الليل والنهار؛ لأنك تسأل الله  عز وجل.  

** شروط قبول الشفاعة                                                                                                   * *

                               من هنا نعود إلى الساحة وقد عرفنا مقام النبوة، وما انتهى  إليه المقام المحمدي.الآن فيما بيننا نحن، الشفاعة موجودة، فقد يشفع الرجل  في أمه .. في أبيه، وقد يشفع الشيخ في تلامذته، ولكن احذروا مما ساد العامة  وغشاها وغطاها أكثر من ألف سنة، وهم يقولون: الشيخ الفلاني يشفع لتلامذته  .. يشفع لمريده!!هذا الكلام باطل؛ لأن الشفاعة أولاً: أن يرضى الله تعالى  عن المشفوع له، يرضى أن يجاوره ويدخل جنته، إذ قال تعالى:  وَلا  يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى  [الأنبياء:28]، الذي ارتضاه أن  يجاوره، وأن ينزل منازل الأبرار، هذا إذا قام أحد يريد أن يشفع له يشفع  له.وثانياً: لابد للشافع أن يكون قد أذن الله تعالى له: يا عبدي! اشفع في  فلان وفلان وفلان، وفي القرآن الكريم:  وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ  يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ  [النجم:26] للشافع،  وَيَرْضَى  [النجم:26] عن المشفوع  له.انتبهوا:  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ  [النجم:26] لمن؟  لمن أراد أن يشفع،  وَيَرْضَى  [النجم:26] عن من؟ عن المشفوع له، أما إذا  لم يأذن الله لأحد أن يشفع، والله ما استطاع أحد أن يمد يده، وأن يقول:  أشفع لك يا فلان، والمشفوع له إذا كان خبيث النفس متعفن الروح وروحه كأرواح  الشياطين، فلن يقبل الله فيه شفاعة الشافع أبداً.ويشفع الله عز وجل في أهل  التوحيد .. أهل لا إله إلا الله على عهد نوح، وموسى، وإبراهيم، ومحمد ..  أهل التوحيد الذين لم يعرف قلب أحدهم غير الله يحيي ويميت، ويعطي ويمنع،  ويضر وينفع .. لم تعرف قلوبهم سوى الله المعبود الحق، فهؤلاء دخلوا النار؛  لأنهم زنوا .. قتلوا .. أكلوا مال الناس .. عصوا الوالدين، فعلوا وفعلوا  وفعلوا.أستطرد، لاحظ، إياك أن تفهم من كلامي أن عبداً عرف الله معرفة  يقينية، وامتلأ قلبه بحب الله وخشيته وبتوحيده، وأنه يعيش يعربد ويقتل  ويفعل، لا هذا كذاب، لا يوجد. انتبهوا، هذا مِثله: من قال: أشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، وأدركه الموت، فمات وما اغتسل ولا  صلى، يدخل الجنة أو لا؟ والله يدخلها بكلمة التوحيد، ( من مات وآخر كلامه:  لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة )، قد يدخل النار، ويمتحش فيها، ويسود ويحترق،  ولكن تلك الحسنة العظمى لن تضيع سدى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ  ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40]، هل هناك حسنة أعظم من حسنة التوحيد؟ والله  لا. هل هناك سيئة أسوأ وأقبح من سيئة الشرك؟ والله لا وجود لها، واقرءوا  قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ  مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [النساء:48].القلب الذي عرف صاحبه غير  الله، سوّى بالله سواه، ونظر إليه كما ينظر إلى الله بالرهبة أو الرغبة أو  الحب أو الولاء، صاحب هذا الشرك لن يدخل دار السلام، ولا تنفعه شفاعة  الشافعين.إنما الشفاعة لأهل الكبائر، وهم موحدون مؤمنون، ولكن زلت أقدامهم،  وأوقعهم العدو في سخط الله بذنب من الذنوب العظام، ومات على غير التوبة،  واستوجب النار ودخلها، ولن يخلد فيها، وقد أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنهم ( يخرجون من النار وقد امتحشوا، فيأتون بهم إلى نهر من أنهار الجنة  فيغتسلون فيه، فينبتون كما تنبت الخامة من الزرع في السيل، أرأيتموها صفراء  ملتوية ) يقولها صلى الله عليه وسلم، كأنه خبير بالفلاحة، هذه هي  الشفاعة.فإذا كنت أنت ولياً، عبداً صالحاً، وزلت قدم أبيك أو أمك أو أخيك  بذنب من الذنوب وكبيرة من الكبائر، وأراد أن ينقذه بصالح أعماله، يقول:  عبدي فلان، اشفع في أمك فلانة، أو اشفع في أبيك .. يا شيخ! اشفع في فلان  وفلان من تلامذتك؛ لأن الله أراد أن يدخلهم الجنة، فيكرم الشيخ بهذه  الشفاعة، وبذلك ترتفع درجته، ويعلو مقامه، وتسمو مكانته؛ لأن الله شفعه.أما  أن نقول: سيدي عبد القادر يشفع في إخوانه .. سيدي أحمد يشفع في إخوانه ..  سيدي كذا، انتبهتم، فهذا باطل.. باطل.. باطل وزور.. وزور.. وزور.والذين لا  تقبل منهم شفاعة، ولا يؤخذ منها عدل هؤلاء ماتوا على الكفر .. على الشرك،  ومن مات كافراً أو مشركاً هو آيس من رحمة الله، فلا يخرجون من النار، ولا  يدخلون الجنة؛ دار الأبرار، وإنما من مات من أهل التوحيد، أهل لا إله إلا  الله، لا الكفر والشرك، والعياذ بالله.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:49] أخذ تعالى يذكر  لهم نعمه عليهم، اذكروا يا بني إسرائيل لتشكروا الله، فتؤمنوا برسوله  وكتابه، وتدخلوا في دينه، ولا تبقوا منحازين، متعنترين، تتكالبون على  الناس. ‏                                

** آل فرعون                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  [البقرة:49]  من آل فرعون؟ هم رجاله؛ من البوليس إلى الوزير، من الشرطي إلى العسكري.وهنا  لطيفة: قد يطلق لفظ (الآل) على الأهل، وقد يطلق لفظ الآل على الأتباع، أما  إذا قلت: أهل فلان فلا يتناول إلا الزوجة والولد والأقارب.أما إذا قلت: آل  فلان، يدخل كل من معه في سلك حاله، فلهذا لما نصلي على نبينا صلى الله  عليه وسلم نقول: اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد، فيدخل في هذا كل مؤمن  تقي، ويخرج أعمام النبي أو يدخلون؟ يخرجون فما هم بمؤمنين، وإذا قلنا: وعلى  (آل إبراهيم) يدخل كل مؤمن؛ لأن الآل مأخوذة من آل يئول فيما يبدو.إذاً:  فمن آل إليك وانضم إلى جماعتك وكتلتك من أهل الإيمان، فهذا هو آلك، فآل  فرعون ليس زوجته آسية بنت مزاحم ، أما الولد ما له ولد، وليس أخوه أو عمه،  آل فرعون: رجاله الذين كانوا معه يحكمون، ويسوسون، ويعذبون المؤمنين.  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ [البقرة:49] من فرعون هذا؟ هذا  أرجح الأقوال: اسمه الوليد بن مصعب بن الريان ، وأصله عربي محض، نزحوا من  الجزيرة ودخلوا مصر أيام العمالقة.                                                                     

** قصة تولي فرعون للحكم والسلطة                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذا الوليد -فرعون- تذكر له قصة تبين كيف وصل إلى  الحكم.كان لصاً يجلس في المقبرة، إذا جاء الناس بميت: هاتوا عشرة ريالات،  وإلا لا تدفنون ميتاً، فإذا جاءت السلطة هرب، فكان يعيش على التلصص في  المقبرة، فلما بلغ الحكومة أذى هذا العفريت قال الملك: هذا يصلح أن يكون  خادماً لي؛ لأنه قوي، ويسوس خيلي، وسائس الخيل كان ممتازاً؛ لأن الخيل هي  المركوب الممتاز، فاختير لهذا المنصب وأصبح يسوس خيل الملك فرعون، وزاد قوة  وتعنتر، فما إن مات حتى تولى هو وحكم.ولقب فرعون أصبح يطلق على كل من ملك  مصر في قرون معينة، كما ساد أيضاً من يحكم الأحباش يقال فيه: النجاشي، ومن  يحكم فارس يقال فيه: كسرى، ومن يحكم الروم يقال فيه: هرقل .. وهكذا.إذاً:  نجاهم من آل فرعون، وبيّن من أين نجاهم.                                                                     

** عذاب فرعون لبني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                                يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ  [البقرة:49]، يروى  -والجلال هو الذي ذكر هذا- أن كاهناً من الكهنة رأى رؤيا، بأن زوال ملكك يا  فرعون يكون على أيدي بني إسرائيل، وبنو إسرائيل أغراب أجانب، وما هم  بأقباط مصريين، لِم؟ لأن يوسف عليه السلام لما بيع واشتراه العزيز، ونشأ في  مصر وتربى فيها، وملكه الله عز وجل مصر، وأصبح الملك فيها، جاء حينئذٍ  يعقوب وأولاده ونزلوا في مصر، وقد جاءوا من فلسطين، وتناسلوا حتى بلغوا  ستمائة ألف. فهذا الكاهن يقول: سقوط دولتك على يد هؤلاء.وأنا أقول: هذا  الكلام ليس بصحيح، الصحيح أن السياسيين قالوا: هؤلاء لهم أصل، ولهم ملك،  ولهم دولة، ما يؤمَنون في يوم من الأيام إذا كثروا أن ينقلبوا عليك، هذا  التخطيط سياسي وهو الحق.إذاً: كيف نصنع؟ قلل النسل منهم، أولاً: أذلهم  وأرهقهم بالعمل حتى تسقط طاقاتهم البدنية، فكانوا يكلفون ببناء الجدران  وصنع الطوب .. وما إلى ذلك، حتى ما لهم راحة، فما نفعت هذه، ما زالوا  يتناسلون، ماذا نصنع يا رجال الدولة؟ قالوا: من السياسة أنك تقتل الذكران،  وتبقي على النساء، حتى ينقرض هذا الجنس؛ لأن هؤلاء لهم مجد ومكانة وشرف،  فلا ينسون ذلك أبداً، والله ما نسوه إلى الآن، ها هم يطالبون بمملكة في  إسرائيل، أما احتلوا فلسطين رغم أنوف العرب والمسلمين.فصدر قانون رسمي:  أولاً: يجب على كل امرأة من بني إسرائيل تقرب ولادتها أن تتصل بالدائرة،  بعمدة الحي، تبلّغه، أبوها يبلغ أو الزوج، فتحضر تنظر، فإذا سقط ذكر رمته  في الحفرة ودفنته، إذا كان بنتاً لا بأس ترضعه.ثم تململ رجال الدنيا والمال  وقالوا: والخدم والعمل كيف نعمل؟ نحن منتفعون بهذا الجنس، فصدر أمر: عاماً  يقتلون وعاماً لا، لأنه لو استمر القتل خلال أربعين سنة لا يبقى أحد،  قالوا: إذاً سنة يقتل الذكور وسنة لا، وكان تدبير الله، فالسنة الذي كان  فيها العفو ولد هارون آمناً، والسنة التي فيها القتل ولد موسى، ودبر الله  له بأن أوحى إلى أم موسى:  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ  أَرْضِعِيهِ [القصص:7]، فلا تخافي إذا خرج الولد، ضميه إلى صدرك وأرضعيه،   فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ [القصص:7]، اجعلي له  صندوقاً أو تابوتاً وألقيه في النيل، وامتثلت أمر ربها؛ لأنه إلهام ألهمها  الله، وشاء الله أن القابلة ما سمعت أو ما بلغوها، فمعها الله عز وجل، لكن  أرضعيه حتى لا يموت جوعاً، وإذا جاءت الشُّرط وجاءت الدنيا، ضعيه في صندوق  وارميه في اليم.وهذا الموضوع نتكلم فيه مرة أخرى إن شاء الله. وصلى الله  على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (51) 
الحلقة (58)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (22) 

عجب حال بني إسرائيل، يرون الآيات أمام أعينهم، ويرون فضل الله وإنعامه  عليهم، ثم إذا نعق بهم ناعق أجابوا، يذهب موسى إلى لقاء ربه، ليتلقى الهدى  والنور، فيعود مسرعاً إلى قومه ليتفاجأ بهم يعبدون عجلاً من ذهب! وكأنهم ما  عرفوا الله يوماً، حينها نزل حكم الله بالعقوبة الأليمة: اقتلوا أنفسكم،  فلم يكن لهم بدّ من ذلك، وسالت دماء التوبة! فتاب الله عليهم ورحمهم، إنه  هو التواب الرحيم.                     

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا  نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك  الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ  الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَنظُرُونَ   *  وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ  اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ   *  ثُمَّ  عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   *   وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ    *  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ  أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ  فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   [البقرة:50-54].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!يا ليت  هذه الآيات تقرأ اليوم على اليهود، ويدعون إلى سماعها، أو تقدم لهم بعناية  خاصة.سبحان الله! مع هذه النداءات الإلهية .. مع هذه الألطاف والعناية  الربانية، يصرون على الكفر بالله رباً وإلهاً .. يصرون على الكفر بخاتم  الأنبياء وإمام المرسلين .. يصرون على الكفر بالإسلام الذي هو معراج الكمال  والإسعاد البشري.والله الذي لا إله غيره، ما سعد إنسي ولا جني ولا كمل إلا  على هذا المنهج الرباني.هذا ونحن أيضاً أحق بالاعتبار منهم، وأولى  بالهداية منهم، وأولى بالكمال والإسعاد منهم، فلهذا يخلد هذا الكتاب مادام  على الأرض بشرية.وها نحن مع تعداد النعم التي أنعم الله تعالى بها على بني  إسرائيل؛ أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام.منها قوله تعالى:   وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ [البقرة:49]، فنجاهم من فرعون  وسلطته الكافرة، وأنقذهم من تحت قبضته وسلطته، التي عاشوا تحتها زمناً،  أذلهم .. أهانهم .. حطمهم .. ذبَّح أبناءهم.. وامتدت يد الرحمن إليهم، فإذا  بهم في منجاة؛ بعيدين عن فرعون وآله، بل وزادهم إنعاماً أن أغرق ودمر تلك  القوى الكافرة والباطلة وهم ينظرون، فأية نعمة أكبر من هذه! صاحب هذه  النعمة يجب أن يشكر الليل والنهار، وأن يطاع في كل شيء، ولو طلب منك نفسك  أعطها إياه.                                                                 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ثانياً: ذكرهم أيضاً بنعمة فرق البحر حتى أصبح اثنتي عشرة  طريقاً؛ لتسلك كل قبيلة طريقها، فلا يقع التصادم بينهم في البحر.انفلاق  البحر آية من آيات الله، كل فرق كالطود العظيم، والجبل العالي الأشم،  ونجوتم وما إن دخل العدو يطاردكم ويلاحقكم بجيوشه الجرارة حتى أمسى في خبر  (كان).ومن آياته، ومن ألطافه أنه لم تذهب ذات فرعون وجسده، بل رفعه الماء  إلى ساحل البحر ليقفوا عليه: هذا هو الطاغية .. هذا هو الجبار .. هذا هو  ذاك، فتطمئن قلوبهم، وتهدأ خواطرهم إلى أن الظلم انتهى بانتهاء صاحبه.  وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ  فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ  [البقرة:50]، ما بلغهم هذا؟ كالنبأ قد  يقولون: ممكن ما وقع:  وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ .                                                                 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ   [البقرة:51]، وهذه عظيمة من عظائم الذنوب، وقد قلت: ما إن استقل موسى ببني  إسرائيل، وخرجوا من الديار المصرية، ونزلوا في ساحل البحر الأحمر من جهة  سيناء فما استطاع أن يسوسهم بدون حكم وقضاء وشرع، سبحان الله! قال: اجلسوا  هنا، وأنا أذهب إلى ربي، وأنا على موعد معه لآتيكم بالكتاب.قلت -وهذا القول  كررته بحمد لله مئات المرات-: ومن ذلك لتعرفوا أنني وضعت دستوراً  إسلامياً، وكأنما وزعناه على القبور، فلا عالم تكلم، ولا طالب قال، ولا  زعيم قال، أمة ميتة!دستور! إي والله، وإني لعلى علم يقيني أنه لو طبق في أي  إقليم لأصبح ذلك الإقليم كالكوكب في السماء.أيام كانت البلاد الإسلامية  تستقل، عام .. عامان استقل الإقليم الفلاني، عام .. عامان استقل القطر  الفلاني، فقلنا: هذه يد نقدمها، فما استطاع مسئول ولا عالم ولا .. أن يقول:  ننظر في هذا الدستور، وهو تشكيل حكومة ربانية إلى نهايتها، فما نفعت.كتبنا  عن الدولة الإسلامية، وسحنا من المطار -وأنت تشاهد آثار الإسلام- إلى  المقبرة، فما تركنا جانباً في الحياة بكاملها إلا وضعنا له صورته، من  المطار -والله- إلى المقبرة، وفرقنا بين كيف يقبر اليهود والنصارى موتاهم،  وكيف نقبر نحن موتانا، لا باقات الزهور، ولا خرافات القراءة على  القبور.وكأنما وضع على القبور! أمة ميتة، فلا من يتكلم، ولا من يقول، ولا..  ولا.والآن جاءت المناسبة، انظر فقط: يستقل إقليم وما عنده دستور، ماذا  يصنع؟ يعجز أن يبحث كيف يحكم هذه الجماعة بدين الله وهم مسلمون، ويبقى يطبق  دستور الدولة الكافرة، هذا عجز كامل، أو كراهية وبغض للشريعة الإسلامية؛  لأنها تحق الحق وتبطل الباطل؛ ولأنها ترفع الهمم إلى السماء، وتبعد بها عن  الأرض وأوساخها.ومن باب ما ذكرنا ويؤسف له، قلت لكم: إن الله عز وجل لتقوم  الحجة له يوم القيامة سلّط علينا من يستعمرنا، ما ظلمنا الله، حاشا لله،  سبحانك اللهم ربنا ولك الحمد ما ظلمتنا! وإنما فسقنا عن أمره، وخرجنا عن  طاعته، وتركناه وتركنا شرعه، وأقبلنا على الضلالات والخرافات، بل وهبطنا  إلى الشركيات، فأصبحنا لا نذكر الله إلا قليلاً، فسلط علينا الكفار، ولسنا  بأشرف من بني إسرائيل، وقد سلط عليهم البابليين، فحولوا بيت المقدس إلى  مخرأة يخرأ فيها العسكري.وبنو إسرائيل في تلك العهود القريبة، من إسحاق  ويعقوب وإبراهيم، ونحن مقسمون، ومشتتون، ومفرقون طرائق .. أحزاب .. جماعات،  وزدنا أيضاً أقاليم ودويلات، فكيف نكمل أو نسعد! نعكس سنن الله من أجل  ماذا؟!فقلت وقررت، وما زلت، وقد لا تسمعون هذا الكلام من أحد، وما سمعتموه؛  فقلت: لو كان الله قد أراد بنا خيراً، لو كنا أهلاً للخير، جاء الله بدولة  عبد العزيز بن سعود هذه، يا شيخ! أنت تمدحها؟ إنهم يكفرونها، يقولون:  خوامس .. وهابية .. كفار، يكرهون الرسول، ويكرهون المؤمنين وأنت تريدهم أن  يطالبوا بقانونها ليحكمهم في بلادهم، فهمتم هذا الكلام أو لا؟! هذا لسان  الحال.وإلا المطلوب: استقل الإقليم، فيبحث أي إقليم فيه حاكم مسلم يطبق  الشريعة الإسلامية، إذا كان في الهند ذهب إليه، في الصين .. في الشرق .. في  الغرب، وكان فقط في وسط الأرض .. في هذه الديار، في الحرمين.كان يأتي  المسئولون من رؤساء الحزب، الذين جاهدوا وأخرجوا بريطانيا أو فرنسا  ويقولون: إي عبد العزيز ! استقل هذا الإقليم من الدولة الإسلامية فابعث  القضاة، وابعث والياً عاماً كما كانت فرنسا تبعث واليها في المستعمرة، وطبق  شرع الله، فلهذا خلقنا، ومن أجله جاهدنا وحاربنا الاستعمار،  واستقللنا.والله ما فعل هذا أهل إقليم، ذكروني إن نسيت، أصبحت أنسى. هل جاء  وفد من بلد إسلامي استقل في العرب أو العجم وقال: يا عبد العزيز ! ابعث  لنا قضاة شرعيين يطبقون شرع الله بيننا؟ والله ما كان.ومن ثمَّ تمت الفرقة  والتمزيق والتقطيع، وأصبحنا نيفاً وأربعين دولة، يسوسها الظلم، ويسودها  الشر والفساد، فلا نور، ولا هداية ربانية، ولا رحمة إلهية.لعلي واهم!  حاجوني، جادلوني. ما المانع؟ الجواب: لأننا جهلة، فما عرفنا الله ولا  أحببناه، ولا خشيناه، ولا جلسنا بين يديه، ولا بكينا وتضرعنا ساجدين  خاشعين، وما عرفنا إلا الباطل والدنيا والهوى، وأنت تريد أن تحولنا  ربانيين، يأتون ويقولون: أي السلطان عبد العزيز ! أنت تحكم الأمة في قلب  بلادها بالإسلام، ابعث لنا قضاة وهداة، كيف نفعل هذا؟!                               

 ضرورة العودة إلى الكتاب والسنة                                                                                                    

                               وعدنا من حيث بدأنا، والعلة هي الجهل، وما زال العالم  نائماً إلى الآن ما استيقظ، ونكرر ونقول: والله لن تسود أمة الإسلام ولن  ترجع ولن ولن.. إلا إذا عادت إلى علم الكتاب والسنة، فأصبح النساء والرجال  والقاضي والحاكم والكل عارفاً بربه، فيخافه ويرهبه .. يخشاه .. يحبه، ولا  هم له إلا رضاه، ومن ثَمَّ نعود إلى سبيل النجاة والكمال.ومن باب التيسير  الآن سنة وربع السنة ونحن نصرخ بهذه الدعوة، وملَّها المستمعون؛ لأنهم  غافلون، ما كل مستمع يبكي معنا، وقلنا حيلة من ألطف الحيل، هذه اليهودية  والماسونية وجمعيات التنصير لو يعثر عليها واحد منهم ماذا يفعلون به؟  يجعلونه بولس العاشر، حيلة كيف ننهي الخلافات والصراعات والتحزبات  والتكتلات والعنتريات و.. كيف نذهب الحسد والبغض من بعضنا بعض؟ كيف نبعد  الفقر المدقع؟ كيف كيف؟ باسم الله، هذا كتاب (المسجد وبيت المسلم)، يحوي  ثلاثمائة وستين آية وحديثاً، بمعدل آية وحديث طول العام حتى يختم الكتاب،  سميناه: كتاب المسجد رجاء أن أهل كل حي -وهو منطقة في المدن، وبعض المدن  فيها عشرات الأحياء- يوسعون مسجدهم الجامع حتى يتسع لأفراد الحي سواء كانوا  عشرة آلاف أو خمسة، وأهل القرية يوسعون مسجدهم ليتسع لأفرادهم ذكوراً  وإناثاً، كباراً وصغاراً، ويبحثون عن عالم رباني، ويوجدون والحمد  لله.والكتاب سهل ميسر، لا يحتاج إلى فلسفة، ولا منطق، ولا ولا، على الفطرة  الإسلامية. ويجتمعون في بيت ربهم كل ليلة، فإذا مالت الشمس للغروب أخذوا  يتوضئون ويتركون أعمالهم الدنيوية: أغلق الدكان .. أغلق المصنع .. قف يا  فلاح في المزرعة واخرج، ويأتون إلى المسجد بنسائهم وأطفالهم، إلى أين؟ إلى  ربنا، إي والله! إلى بيته لنجلس بين يديه، لنتعلم هداه، نطلب رضاه،  فيجتمعون اجتماعنا هذا، النساء وراء الستار، والبنون؛ الأطفال أمامهن،  والرجال هكذا، ليلة آية يقرءونها .. يتغنون بها .. يعيدونها، وفي ربع ساعة  لا يبقى رجل ولا امرأة إلا حفظها، وحفظ آية -والله- خير من ألف ريال في تلك  الليلة، آية من كتاب الله حفظتها المرأة .. حفظها الرجل، وتشرح لهم، ويبين  مراد الله منها، ويقول لهم: إن ربنا يطلب منا في هذه الآية أن نعتقد كذا  فهيا نعتقد، ويطلب منا أن نتأدب بكذا فهيا نتأدب، ويطلب منا أن نتخلق بكذا  باسم الله، يطلب منا أن نقول أو نفعل، فيعودون شباعاً، يملأ النور قلوبهم،  فقد حفظوا آية من كلام ربهم، وفهموا معناها، وعزموا على أن يفعلوا بما  فيها.وفي الليلة الثانية حديث نبوي شريف صحيح، يحمل معنى الآية، ويزيد في  بيانها ومعرفتها، وتأكيد ما فهمناه منها، ربع ساعة يتغنون به فيحفظ، حفظوا  حديث النبي، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفهموا معناه والمراد منه  والمطلوب منهم، وهم عزم كامل على العمل والتطبيق، ويوماً بعد يوم .. أربعين  يوماً .. شهراً، تبدأ البلاد تتغير، والله العظيم، وأكثر السامعين يكرهون  اليمين وينتقدونني، لم تنتقدونني؟ أنا أحلف بالباطل؟ !أما سمعنا الله  يحلف؟! لم يحلف؟! هل هناك حاجة إلى أن يحلف من أجلنا؟! أما سمعنا الرسول  يحلف: والذي نفس محمد بيده؟! أيمان .. لم يحلف من أجله هو؟ من أجل أن يستقر  المعنى في نفوس السامعين؛ ليتهيئوا للعمل.إذاً: أربعين يوماً .. شهرين ..  ثلاثة أشهر، تبدأ مظاهر الباطل ترحل، فيقل الكذب .. يقل الحسد .. يقل البغض  والعداء، تسخوا النفوس، ويكثر العطاء والبذل، فما يبقى فقير بيننا جائع،  ويقل الإسراف والشهوة العارمة ويتوفر بعض المال. سنة وإذا بأهل القرية  كأنهم أسرة واحدة.يا شيخ! هذا صعب، لا، المفروض أن الألف مليون كلهم أسرة  واحدة، ليس أهل القرية أو الحي.لعلي واهم؟ بيننا رجال -والله- ما يكرهون  مؤمناً، ولا يبغضون مؤمناً، ولا يقولون كلمة سوء، ولا ولا، عرفوا.فإذا عرف  أهل القرية أو أهل الحي كيف لا يكونون كذلك؟!إذاً: وإذا بنا أنوار تتلألأ.  هذه في المسجد.وفي البيت، رأينا البيوت خمت .. تعفنت.يا شيخ! لم خمت  وتعفنت؟ بيّن لنا.اسمعني وانظر! الرجل جالس في البيت، وامرأته وأمه -إن  كانت له أم- وفتيانه من بنين وبنات جالسون منصتون يسمعون عاهرة ترقص  أمامهم، وكافر يتكلم ويتبجح في بيت مسلم، أيطاق هذا؟!يا عقلاء! يا أتباع  النبي محمد! أسألكم بالله! لو يدخل عليكم رسول الله وأنتم في بيتكم بهذه  الصورة ماذا يقول؟ يقول: ماذا هناك؟ دعهم يروحون على أنفسهم، يقول هذا  الكلام؟! وهو القائل: ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ) صورة  بالنسيج أو بالقلم، ليست شخصية كاملة تعرض محاسنها وجمالها ومنطقها وهم  ينصتون ويسمعون.خمت البلاد والديار، فرحلت الملائكة -عليهم ألف سلام- وحلت  الشياطين، فكثر الزنا، والعهر، والخيانة والأمراض العجيبة، وما زلنا ما  عرفنا بعد.أروني مؤمناً يطرد الملائكة من بيته، يقول: امشوا، خلوني أفرفش،  ويستدعي الجن والشياطين يجلسون في بيته.قد تقول: لا يمكن هذا؟ قد أمكن وهو  الواقع.وتربت الفتيات والفتيان على حب الزنا، والعهر، والباطل، والشر،  والفساد، وما صحونا بعد.هذا الكتاب يقضي على هذه بحيلة، صاحب البيت جاء  الكتاب أخذه قال: اجلسوا، يجلس أمامهم، أبعد هذه الشاشة، غطها، واقرأ معهم  آية، وتغنوا بها جميعاً، اقرأ الآية .. الحديث من الغد وتغنى، ووصهم  بالمطلوب، وافعلوا يا أبنائي! يا أم فلان! يا كذا! هذا هو ديننا، نحن  مقبلون على الله، طريقنا إلى السماء، لسنا من أهل الأرض ولا الهابطين،  يوماً بعد يوم بعد يوم كيف يصبح ذلك البيت؟ لا تسمع كلمة سوء، ولا تشاهد  منكراً ولا باطلاً، ولا ترى إلا وجوهاً باسمة مشرقة، والكلم الطيب، والصوت  الخافض المخفوض، اللين الهش، فقد تغير البيت.هذا كتاب المسجد وبيت المسلم،  سنة وزيادة ونحن هكذا.كأننا بين موتى!  إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى  وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ   [النمل:80].عرفتم زادكم الله معرفة، ذكرناكم اذكروا. لم أذكركم؟ هذا الله  يذكر اليهود وهم أسوأ منا، وأقبح منا، وأشر منا، فقد كفروا بالله ورسوله  ولقائه، ومع هذا ماذا يقول لهم؟ يقول لهم: اذكروا إذا واعدنا موسى أربعين  ليلة ليقضيها معنا، ولنوحي إليه بالقانون والدستور الذي يحكمكم به.                                                                     

 حيلة السامري                                                                                                    

                               إذاً:  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:51] ما إن  ذهب موسى حتى ابتدع اللعين السامري بدعة، حيث جمع الحلي بحجة أن هذا الحلي  مسروق ومغصوب أو عارية يجب أن ترد، والآن انتهى الأقباط فهاتوا هذا الحلي  أنا أحرقه لتطهر بيوتكم منه، حيلة. فأحرقه وصنع منه عجلاً له خوار وصوت،  فعبدوه وقال لهم: هذا هو إلهكم وإله موسى، لكن موسى أضاعه، وهذا هو. وللجهل  المتأصل في الأبناء والآباء منذ قرون عبدوه.والآن في أي بلد لو يأتي صاحب  بدعة منظمة -والله- لوقع الناس فيها، وقد وقع؛ لأنهم جهال؛ لا بصيرة لهم،  فاستطاع السامري أن يحملهم على عبادة غير الله:  وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ  قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى   *  قَالَ هُمْ أُوْلاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ  إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى   *  قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ  بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ   *  فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى  قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ ...  [طه:83-86].فانظر كيف يذكرهم بأفعال أجدادهم الذين  ينتمون إليهم.  وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ  اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [البقرة:51] والحال؟ أنكم ظالمون،  والشرك أعظم ظلم على وجه الأرض، لا ظلم أعظم من الشرك، وبيان ذلك: أن  العبادة استحقها الخالق، الرازق، المدبر للكون والحياة، والذي إليه المصير،  والذي يحيي ويميت، فلا يعبد غيره بحال من الأحوال، فمن عبد غير الله ظلم  الله .. أخذ حق الله .. أخذ ما وجب لله، وأعطاه لمن لا يستحقه شيئاً.وأي  ظلم أعظم من هذا؟  وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [البقرة:51].                                                                                                       

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          ذكر الله تعالى بعد ذلك بني إسرائيل بقوله:  ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا  عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:52] بعد هذه  الجريمة الفضيحة عفونا عنكم، فما آخذناكم المؤاخذة الكبيرة بالفناء،  والاستئصال، والإبادة كما فعلنا مع عاد وثمود. لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   [البقرة:52] أي: لكي تشكروا، لكنهم ما شكروا، قالوا: ما نشكر.يا أيها  المسلمون من عرب وعجم! اذكروا أيام الاستعمار، من نجاكم؟ من حرركم؟ من  عتقكم؟ لا يقولون الله، هل قالوا: الله اشكروه، اشكروه، أقيموا الصلاة  بنسائكم، وأطفالكم، ورجالكم؟ إنهم ما يصلون.فعل هذا الله بهم ليشكروا أو  لا؟ قالوا: لا نشكر.ونحن؟ قلنا: لا نشكر.يستقل الإقليم ومن الغد الواجب أن  يعلن الحاكم ورجاله: لا يتخلفن عن الصلاة عسكري ولا مدني، إذ لأجلها خلقنا،  فهي ذكر الله وشكره.أربع وعشرون ساعة ونحن نتنقل في بيت الله خمس مرات،  هذا هو الإيمان والإسلام، والله ما أمر واحد منهم بالصلاة، من شاء أن يصلي  ومن شاء لا يصلي، فلا يوجد جيش في العالم الإسلامي يؤمر العسكريون فيه  بالصلاة إلا هنا تحت راية لا إله إلا الله. لعلي واهم؟ دخلنا الجيوش  وعرفنا.أشيروا، لم؟ ألسنا مؤمنين؟ ألسنا مسلمين؟!يا شيخ! نعم، ولكن ما  عرفنا الإسلام ولا الإيمان، إي والله! هل جلسوا في حجور الصالحين فتربوا  وعرفوا؟ هل جلسوا هذا المجلس؟ والله ما جلسوه ولا عرفوه، كيف -إذاً- تريد  منهم أن يقيموا الصلاة؟!عدنا من حيث بدأنا، إنه الجهل بالله، فمن لم يعرف  الله لا يخافه ولا يحبه من باب أولى.لعلكم تشكرون، لا؟ أعددناكم بذلك  لتشكروا، فما شكروا.                                                                 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          قال تعالى لبني إسرائيل في نعمة أخرى:  وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:53] اذكروا آلاءنا ونعمنا عليكم، اذكروا إذ آتينا موسى  الكتاب والفرقان أيضاً، ذي نعم الله أو لا؟ المراد من الكتاب هنا التوراة  التي بها ألف سورة، أي: أكثر من القرآن تسع مرات أو ثمانية ونصف.وسميت  التوراة من التورية أو من الاتقاد والإنارة، كما تواري خلف شيء حتى تشعل  النار، فمعنى التوراة: النور، أي: نور الله لهداية الخلق. وَالْفُرْقَانَ   الذي يفرق بين الحق والباطل، أي: الآيات التسع التي أعطاها الله موسى، وكل  آية تفرق بين الحق والباطل وتشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن موسى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنتم تشاهدون تلك الآيات التسع.لم قال؟  لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:53] الله أكبر! كل أفعاله تعالى بهم من أجل خيرهم  وإسعادهم وإكمالهم، لعلكم تشكرون .. لعلكم تهتدون إلى الطريق السوي .. إلى  منهج الكمال .. إلى سلم الرقي والوصول.. إلى الملكوت الأعلى بعد النجاة من  الخزي، والذل، والضعف، والعار.  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          قال تعالى بعد ذلك مذكراً:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا  قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ   بماذا؟  بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ  الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:54]، اتخذوه ماذا؟ إلهاً ورباً.ما قال تعالى: باتخاذكم  العجل إلهاً، هل يصلح أن يكون العجل إلهاً؟ فلهذا سكت عن هذه الكلمة.  بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:54] هل السامعون والسامعات عرفوا أن  بني إسرائيل صنع لهم السامري عجلاً من الحلي: الذهب والفضة، وقال: هذا  إلهكم وموسى غائب عنكم، ذاهب إلى إله ما عرفه وهو هنا؟عبدوه أو لا؟  عبدوه.أعيد القول: إلى الآن حتى في ديار التوحيد هذه كم من إنسان يأتي  بباطل .. بكذبة، وتجدون الناس معه، وينسون التوحيد ولا إله إلا الله، نعم.  ضعف البشر، العلة ما هي؟ الجهل.فانظر، موسى معهم، وهارون نبي الله ورسوله  بينهم، وهارون ماذا يصنع؟ صاح وبكى: يا قوم، قالوا: اسكت حتى يجيء موسى  وتشاهد، هذا هو إلهنا وإله موسى.فعبدوا غير الله، فاستوجبوا العذاب لا  محالة، ونحن عندنا إذا ارتد المؤمن عن الإسلام يستتاب ثلاثة أيام أو يقطع  رأسه كائناً من كان، فيدعى إلى المحكمة، ثلاثة أيام وهو يراود: تعود إلى  الحق، ترجع إلى الصواب، فإن أصر يعدم، هذا قانون الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه.القوم كفروا بالله، وجعلوا العجل بدله، فلا بد من نقمة إلهية  تأديباً لهم.قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ  إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  [البقرة:54] بأي شيء؟  بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ  الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:54] أي: إلهاً.  فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ   [البقرة:54] فتوبوا، ما قال: إلى إلهكم؛ لأنهم قالوا: هو العجل إلهنا.  فتوبوا إلى خالقكم .. إلى من برأ نسمكم .. إلى من صوركم أجساماً ذات أرواح،  فهو الذي يستحق العبادة، اعبد خالقك لا تعبد مخلوقاً مثلك. فَتُوبُوا   [البقرة:54] ارجعوا إلى عبادة ربكم بارئكم.والعقوبة:  فَاقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ  [البقرة:54] جائز  أن يقول قائل: انتحروا، كل من عبد العجل لا يخلص من ذنبه إلا بقتل، فلينتحر  كل واحد منكم على جهة في بيته، في كذا، هذه هي الكفارة، والله لا كفارة  إلا هذه. من؟ الله ربهم الذي يزكي النفوس ويطهرها بما شاء من الشرائع  والأحكام، فلا طهارة لأنفسكم، تلك النفوس التي خبثت وتعفنت بعبادة غير الله  إلا بإزهاق الروح.ولا تقل: هذا عجيب، لا أبداً، هم تألموا، هم مرضوا،  حزنوا، كربوا، يودون أن ينتحروا.الآن عندنا في العالم الكافر يخطب فتاة ما  تتزوجه ينتحر، تسمعون بهذا أو لا؟يطرد من الوظيفة ينتحر، لا يطيق الألم  النفسي، وهم أصابهم ألم، وجدوا أنفسهم في هاوية، في أقل من شهر ارتدوا، بعد  عشر آيات شاهدوها أربعين سنة ينتكسون هذا الانتكاس؟ فلا عجب أبداً أن  يؤمروا بالانتحار  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ .لكن الأخبار الواردة وحتى عن  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ليس انتحاراً، بل أمرهم أن يقتل بعضهم بعضاً،  فتدرعوا، ولبسوا لباس الحرب، وتلاقوا في ميدان يقتل أحدهم الآخر، الأب  ابنه، الابن أباه، ولكن أيقتل الأب ابنه والابن أباه؟! إي نعم، عندنا في  بدر، أما قتل المؤمنون آباءهم؟ أما قتل الآباء أبناءهم؟ نعم. الكفر حد  فاصل، ولا قيمة للكافر على وجه الأرض؛ لأنه كفر خالقه، فكيف  يحترم؟!فاقتتلوا   تقول الروايات: حتى مات منهم سبعون ألفاً في تلك المعارك  الدائرة بينهم، ثم نزل العفو: كفوا، يكفي. فتابوا إلى الله عز وجل وتضرعوا،  وبكوا بين يديه، فتاب عليهم، إنه هو التواب الرحيم، وهكذا يقول تعالى:   وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ  أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ   [البقرة:54] أي: خالقكم. فالكلام فيه حذف: فتبتم فتاب عليكم، لم؟  إِنَّهُ  هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:54] هو لا غيره، التواب كثير التوبة،  فلو يتوب مليون في الساعة يتوب الله عليهم. وهو الرحيم الذي يرحم أشر  الخلق، لو يفزع إليه ويطرح بين يديه لرحمه، فهو التواب الرحيم.والذين ما  عبدوا العجل هؤلاء لا يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، فهل هارون كان يقاتل معهم ويقتل؟!  هذا القتل لمن عبدوا العجل، فهو خاص بهم، فهم الذين سقطوا في هذه المحنة،  أما الذين انحازوا وانتظروا رجوع موسى فما كان بينهم قتل، هذا القتل لمن  أشركوا.                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    

                               قال المؤلف في قوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ   [البقرة:49]: [ شرح الكلمات: النجاة: الخلاص من الهلكة كالخلاص من الغرق،  والخلاص من العذاب ] هذه هي النجاة؛ أن يرتفع إلى منجى من الأرض، فيخلص من  الفتنة أو العذاب.قال: [ آل فرعون: ] من هم؟ [ أتباع فرعون، وفرعون ملك مصر  على عهد موسى عليه السلام. يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ : يبغونكم سوء  العذاب وهو أشده وأفظعه، ويذيقونكم إياه ] بأنواع التعذيب.قال: [   وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ [البقرة:49] ] كيف؟ قال: [ يتركون ذبح البنات  ليكبرن للخدمة، ويذبحون الأولاد خوفاً منهم إذا كبروا ] وأصبحوا رجالاً أن  يقلبوا النظام، كما تقدم.قال: [ بلاء عظيم: ابتلاء وامتحان شديد لا يطاق ]  وهو كذلك.قال: [  فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ [البقرة:50]: صيرناه فرقتين،  وما بينهما يبس]، أي: ما بين الفرقتين يابس، [ لا ماء فيه لتسلكوه فتنجوا،  والبحر: هو بحر القلزم (الأحمر) ].قال: [  اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:51]: عجل من ذهب صاغه لهم السامري ودعاهم إلى عبادته فعبدهم  أكثرهم، وذلك في غيبة موسى عليه السلام عنهم.الشكر ] ما الشكر؟ لتشكروا  كيف؟ قال: [ الشكر: إظهار النعمة بالاعتراف بها ] أولاً [ وحمد الله تعالى  عليها وصرفها في مرضاة الله وما يحب ].هذا الكلام تقرر عندنا فهل عرفنا  الشكر ما هو؟ لما تأخذ كأس اللبن أو الماء اعترف بأن هذا من الله وأنك لن  تستطيع أن توجد قطرة منه، ثم إذا شربت تقول: الحمد لله، ثم هذا الماء إذا  فضل منه فلا ترمه في المزبلة، وحافظ عليه؛ لأنه نعمة الله، لا تبددها  وتفسدها، هذا مثال.قال: [  الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ [البقرة:53] ] ما  المراد من الكتاب والفرقان؟ قال: [ الكتاب: التوراة، والفرقان: المعجزات  التي فرَّق الله تعالى بها بين الحق والباطل ] حق موسى وباطل فرعون.قال: [   تَهْتَدُونَ [البقرة:53]: إلى معرفة الحق في كل شئونكم من أمور الدين  والدنيا ] هذه هي الهداية.  

 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    

                               قال الشيخ غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم: [ معنى الآيات:  تضمنت هذه الآيات الخمس أربع نعم عظمى أنعم الله تعالى بها على بني  إسرائيل، وهي التي أمرهم بذكرها ليشكروه عليها ] وقد تقدم لنا أن الأمر  بالذكر ليس مقصوداً لذاته، إنما من أجل الشكر، ومن لم يذكر النعمة لا  يشكرها، وبالتجربة إذا ذكرها شكرها.قال: [ التي أمرهم بذكرها ليشكروه عليها  بالإيمان برسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ودينه الإسلام ] لأن اليهود ما  كفروا بوجود الله كالملاحدة، ولا كفروا بالبعث الآخر، ولكن كفروا بالرسول  والإسلام.قال: [ فالنعمة الأولى: انجاؤهم من فرعون وآله بتخليصهم من حكمهم  الظالم، وما كانوا يصبونه عليهم من ألوان العذاب، من ذلك: ذبح الذكور من  أولادهم، وترك البنات لاستخدامهن في المنازل كرقيقات.والثاني  : فلق البحر  لهم وإغراق عدوهم بعد نجاتهم وهم ينظرون.والثالثة: عفوه تعالى عن أكبر زلة  زلوها وأكبر جريمة اقترفوها، وهي اتخاذهم عجلاً صناعياً إلهاً وعبادتهم له.  فعفا تعالى عنهم ولم يؤاخذهم بالعذاب لعلة أن يشكروه ] فما أبادهم وما  استأصلهم من أجل أن يشكروه [تعالى بعبادته وحده دون سواه.الرابعة: ما أكرم  به نبيهم موسى عليه السلام من التوراة التي فيها الهدى والنور والمعجزات  التي أبطلت باطل فرعون، وأحقت دعوة الحق التي جاء بها موسى عليه السلام.هذه  النعم هي محتوى الآيات الخمس، ومعرفتها معرفة لمعاني الآيات في الجملة  اللهم إلا جملة وهي:  وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:49] في الآية الأولى؛ فإنها إخبار بأن الذي حصل لبني إسرائيل من  عذاب على أيدي فرعون وملئه إنما كان امتحاناً من الله واختباراً عظيماً لهم  ]. تعرفون النكتة أو لا؟ لما حكم يوسف الديار المصرية وأصبح ملكاً، أليس  كذلك؟ ورثة هذا العرش من بني إسرائيل كيف انتقل الحكم من أيديهم إلى أيدي  الأقباط؟ الجواب: فسقوا، وخرجوا عن الطاعة، وهبطوا إلى الباطل، فسلط الله  عليهم غيرهم، كما فعل بنا أيها المسلمون. فعل بنا الله هذا أو لا؟ بلاء  عظيم أو لا؟ يسلط على المسلمين البريطانيين والفرنسيين والإيطاليين، كيف  هذا؟ نعم، هذه حكمته، وهذا هو تأديبه لعباده.أعيد فأقول: [ هذه النعم هي  محتوى الآيات الخمس، ومعرفتها معرفة لمعاني الآيات في الجملة، اللهم إلا  جملة:  وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ [البقرة:49] في الآية  الأولى، فإنها إخبار بأن الذي حصل لبني إسرائيل من عذاب على أيدي فرعون  وملئه إنما كان امتحاناً من الله، واختباراً عظيماً لهم.كما أن الآية  الثالثة فيها ذكر مواعدة الله تعالى لموسى بعد نجاة بني إسرائيل أربعين  ليلة، وهي: القعدة وعشرة أيام من الحجة ليعطيه التوراة يحكم بها بني  إسرائيل، فحدث في غيابه أن جمع السامري حُلي نساء بني إسرائيل وصنع منه  عجلاً، ودعاهم إلى عبادته، فعبدوه، فاستوجبوا العذاب، إلا أن الله منّ  عليهم بالعفو ليشكروه].                                                                     

 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    

                               قال: [من هداية هذه الآيات:أولاً: ذكر النعم يحمل على  شكرها، والشكر هو الغاية من ذكر النعمة.ثانياً: أن الله تعالى يبتلي عباده  لحكم عالية، فلا يجوز الاعتراض على الله تعالى فيما يبتلي به عباده.ثالثاً:  الشرك ظلم، لأنه وضع العبادة في غير موضعها.رابعاً: إرسال الرسل وإنزال  الكتب الحكمة فيهما هداية الناس إلى معرفة ربهم وطريقة التقرب إليه ليعبدوه  فيكملوا ويسعدوا في الحياتين ].اللهم كملنا وأسعدنا وسائر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات. وصلِّ اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (52) 
الحلقة (59)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (23) 


حاول موسى أشد المحاولة مع فرعون من أجل الخروج ببني إسرائيل إلى أرض  الميعاد، ولكن دون جدوى، فأمر الله موسى أن ينحاز مع قومه في جهة معينة  استعداداً للخروج، فلما جاء أمر الله خرجوا جميعاً، فلما بلغ فرعون الخبر  لحقهم بجنوده الجرارة، عند البحر وقف جمع موسى، وكادوا يفتنون، ولكن  تداركتهم رحمة الله وحدثت المعجزة؛ ضرب موسى بعصاه البحر فانفلق ونجّا الله  موسى وقومه، فكانت هذه نعمة عظيمة، ومعجزة ظاهرة.                     

**سبب نزوح اليهود إلى المدينة في جزيرة العرب                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ  فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ   *   وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ  الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ   *  ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا  عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   *  وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا  مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ   [البقرة:50-53].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!ما زال  السياق الكريم مع بني إسرائيل، وقد كانوا يسكنون هذه المدينة، وهم ثلاث فرق  أو طوائف أو قبائل: بنو قينقاع، وبنو النضير، وبنو قريظة، ونزحوا إلى هذه  البلاد وسكنوها لعلتين:الأولى: اضطهاد النصارى لهم، وبغض النصارى لهم،  ومضايقتهم، ولِم؟ لأن اليهود في اعتقادهم قتلوا إلههم وصلبوه، فالمسيحي  الصليبي ينظر إلى اليهودي نظرة لو يمكن أن يميته بها لأماته؛ لاعتقاده أن  اليهود قتلوا الإله عيسى، وما زال النصارى إلى اليوم يعتقدون هذه الكذبة،  والقرآن الكريم قد صرح ببطلانها، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا  صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157].ومن الغريب والعجيب  -والدنيا لا تخلو من غرائب وعجائب- أن بولس الثامن منذ حوالي عشر سنين أو  خمس عشرة سنة أصدر بياناً وتصريحاً بأن اليهود برآء من دم السيد المسيح،  ويومها كنا في باب المجيدي فهللنا وكبرنا، وقلنا: الحمد لله. ألف وأربعمائة  سنة والقرآن يصرح بأن اليهود ما قتلوا عيسى ولا صلبوه، وعيسى رفعه الله  إليه، وهم مصرون على الحنث العظيم والكذب الباطل، ثم يأتي رجل الدين  والكنيسة وينقض ما كان عليه النصارى من أكثر من ألفي سنة، وقلنا: الحمد  لله.نزح اليهود لمضايقة الروم لهم والرومان.ونزحوا أيضاً إلى هذه البلاد  لما عندهم في التوراة من نعوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفاته، وأنه يخرج  من جبال فاران؛ جبال مكة، وأن دار هجرته أو مهاجره يثرب ذات السبخة  والنخيل، فقالوا: هذا المنقذ الذي إذا جاء نلتف حوله، ونؤمن به، ونسترد  أمجادنا، ودولتنا، ومملكتنا.ومما يشهد لهذه القضية أو النظرية التي سمعتم  أنهم كانوا أحياناً يقولون للعرب لما ينازعوهم، أو يختصمون معهم، يقولون  لهم: إن نبياً قد أظل زمانه، وسوف نؤمن به، ونقتلكم قتال عاد وإرم، واذكروا  لهذا قول الله عز وجل من هذه السورة المباركة سورة البقرة، إذا جاء فيها  قول الله تعالى:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ  اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:89]، سبحان الله! المفروض أن يقول:  فلعنة الله عليهم، لِم عدل؟ لا إله إلا الله، لو كنت أنا لقلت: فلعنة الله  عليهم، اسمع .. اسمع الآية:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ  فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  ، لِم لعن الكافرين ولم يلعنهم؟  لأن اللعنة هذه وهي الطرد من ساحة الخير وأفناء الرحمة والسلام سببها  الكفر، لتبقى هذه خالدة: لعنة الله على الكافرين، سواء كانوا يهوداً أو  نصارى، عرباً أو عجماً، هذا البعد من الرحمة سببه الكفر، ما قال: فلعنة  الله عليهم، قد يسلمون أو يسلم من يسلم، لكن لعنة الله على الكافرين دائماً  وأبداً.                                                                 

**إجلاء اليهود إلى خارج المدينة لغدرهم وخيانتهم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! كان اليهود ينتظرون بفارغ الصبر  النبوة الأخيرة الخاتمة للنبوات، ولما بعث صلى الله عليه وسلم ما زالوا  يراقبون الحال، ويتطلعون إلى ما يحدث، وكلهم أمل، حتى نزل المدينة سنة ثلاث  وخمسين من مولده، وشاهدوا التيار ليس ملائماً لهم، وكان بداية ذلك يوم  انتصاره صلى الله عليه وسلم على قريش في بدر، من ثم عرفوا وبدءوا يكشفون عن  نواياهم، وبدأت الفتنة مع بني قينقاع فحاصرهم صلى الله عليه وسلم برجاله،  فاستسلموا له، ولم يقتلهم، ولم يسلب أموالهم، وطلب إليهم أن يخرجوا من  المدينة وأن يلتحقوا بالشام، فالتحقوا بأذرعات من الشام، والقرآن  ينزل.وتآمر بنو النضير أيضاً بعد كذا سنة على قتله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والله عز وجل أنجاه، وأبطل كيدهم ومكرهم، ونجا من تلك المؤامرة الدنية،  وأعلن صلى الله عليه وسلم الحرب عليهم؛ لأنهم نقضوا عهدهم، وحاصرهم برجاله،  ونزلوا على حكمه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما قتلهم ولا صلبهم، ولكن أمرهم أن  يخرجوا فقط من المدينة، وأن يحملوا ما يستطيعون حمله من أموالهم وأمتعتهم،  والله إنهم كانوا يحملون الأخشاب والأبواب من بيوتهم، وفي ذلك يقول تعالى:   يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [الحشر:2]، تعجبه الخشبة أو العمود يحمله على البعير، كيف يتركه  للمسلمين!ونزل بعضهم في خيبر، وبعضهم في تيم، وبعضهم التحق بالشام، وبقي  بنو قريظة، بنو قريظة على عهدهم، حتى جاء يوم الأحزاب، تعرفون يوم الأحزاب،  حيث كان مؤامرة عظيمة لإنهاء الإسلام، كمؤامرة حرب الخليج من سنتين أو  ثلاث بالضبط، من قام بهذه المكيدة، من هو؟ لا بأس من باب المداعبة، صهر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا اليهودي، لما أجلاهم الله من المدينة أخذ  يطوف بقبائل العرب، من منطقة إلى منطقة، ويؤلبهم على الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ما اسمه؟ حيي بن أخطب النضري وكان زعيماً، وابنته: من هي؟ هي صفية  تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن أعتقها وكانت أم المؤمنين،  فرضي الله عنها وأرضاها.فألب العرب من الشمال إلى الجنوب، من الشرق إلى  الغرب، وزحفت خيل الشيطان، وطوقوا المدينة بطوق عجب، واذكروا:  إِذْ  جَاءُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ  الأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ  [الأحزاب:10]، يا لها من  ليالٍ! خمس وعشرين ليلة، والرسول ورجاله محاصرون في سلع، فالجبل وراءهم  والخندق أمامهم، وكان هناك جوع، وكان هناك ظمأ، وكان هناك خوف.فهذا حيي -لا  أحياه الله- ذهب إلى بني قريظة، وأخذ يعرفهم ويفتلهم، حتى نقضوا عهدهم،  ليتألبوا مع المتألبين، فدفع الله الشر، وأبعد الخطر بآية من آياته، أرسل  الله تعالى عليهم ريحاً وهي الصبا، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( نصرت  بالصبا وأهلكت عاد بالدبور )، والدبور: ريح تأتي من المغرب، وهو الدبر،  والمشرق هو القبل، وأما الصبا فريح تأتي من المشرق، وهذه الريح ماذا فعلت  بهم؟ اقتلعت الخيام، معسكر أبي سفيان -رضي الله عنه؛ إذ أسلم بعد ذلك-  ورجاله، القدور المنصوبة فيها اللحم والأكل قلبتها الريح، إذ قال تعالى:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  إِذْ جَاءَتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا وَجُنُودًا لَمْ  تَرَوْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا   *  إِذْ  جَاءُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ  الأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ  الظُّنُونَا   *  هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا  زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا  [الأحزاب:9-11]، يا لها من أيام! وأعقبها الفرج، لما  رحلوا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الآن نغزوهم )، لما غزونا وفشلوا  الآن نغزوهم، وكان ذلك سنة ست من الهجرة، السابعة: خرج برجاله للعمرة وحصل  ما حصل في الحديبية.والشاه   عندنا في هذه الجماعات اليهودية: كان المفروض  أنهم أول من يؤمن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ كانوا يتطلعون له،  ويخبرون العرب به ويهددونهم، فلما ظهر أنه على منهج غير منهجهم وطريق على  غير طريقهم تنكروا له.                                                                 
                                                                                            تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ها نحن الآن والقرآن ينزل قبل أن يخرجوا من المدينة والله يذكرهم  بنعمه عليهم، علهم يقولون: الحمد لله، آمنا بالله، هات يدك يا رسول الله  نبايعها ونصافحها على الإسلام فأبوا، واسمعوا هذه الخمس أو الست النعم التي  بين أيدينا في هذه الآيات الخمس. ‏                                

** نجاة بني إسرائيل من عذاب آل فرعون                                                                                                   * *

                               النعمة الأولى: في قوله:  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ  فِرْعَوْنَ  [البقرة:49]، آل فرعون -كما علمتم- رجاله من جيوشه ووزرائه  وأقاربه، فالكل آل؛ لأن الأمر يئول إليهم، وستمائة ألف هم بنو إسرائيل،  نجاهم الله وأنقذهم واستخرجهم من ملايين، وأبعدهم من ساحتهم، وما قتلوهم  ولا صلبوهم. نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  [البقرة:49]، وكيف؟إن آل  فرعون كانوا يسومونهم الخسف ويعذبونهم، يذبحون أبناءهم، ويستحيون نساءهم،  وقد علمتم أن كاهناً من الكهنة قال لفرعون: إن سقوط عرشك وهبوط دولتك على  يد هؤلاء الأجانب، وقد رُدَّ هذا، ولا حاجة إلى الكهنة، وقلنا: إنهم  الساسة، ساسة الحكومة، قالوا: إن هذا الشعب له أصل، وله شرف ومجد وملك،  فإذا تقووا هنا وكثروا قد يسقطون عرش فرعون ويحكمونه، لما لهم من شرف  وأصاله في الملك والحكم، وهذا هو الصواب.فمن هنا: قالوا: الطريق أن نذلهم،  فنحمل رجالهم تبعة العمل الشاق، فكانوا يصنعون الطوب، فهذه مهمتهم، وفي هذا  إرهاق لأبدانهم، وضعف لقلوبهم ومعنوياتهم.ثاني  ً: حتى ما يكثر التناسل  نذبح الأولاد الذين يولدون من الآن، وقد اتخذوا قراراً -كما علمتم- أن على  شيخ القرية أو الحي أن يطلع على كل حبلى، وعلى الرجل أن يبلغ البلدية أن  امرأته حبلى في الشهر الخامس أو السادس، وإذا آن أوان الولادة لابد من  الاتصال بالمسئولين ليحضروا الولادة، فالقابلة بمجرد ما تتلقى الولد من فرج  أمه تنظر إن كان ذكراً قالت: ذكراً وذبحوه، وإن كان أنثى تركوها.ومع هذا  قال الساسة: إذا فعلنا هذا باستمرار قضينا على اليد العاملة، من يشتغل، فمن  الخير أن نقتل الأولاد سنة بعد سنة، سنة نذبح الأطفال، وسنة نبقيهم،  وفعلوا.وقد قلت لكم: من تدبير الله جل جلاله، أن السنة التي كان فيه العفو  ولد هارون أخو موسى وشقيقه، والسنة التي فيها القتل والذبح ولد موسى، فمن  يحفظ موسى غير الله.فأوحى الله تعالى إلى أم موسى:  أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي  التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ  [طه:39] النيل:  فَلْيُلْقِهِ  الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِي وَعَدُوٌّ لَهُ  [طه:39]،  وهل هي نبية؟ لا، ولكن أي مانع أن يهتف بها هاتف، أو ترى رؤيا  صادقة.وبالفعل ما إن وضعته والشُّرط على الباب، وقد أعدت التابوت وهيأته،  وضعته في الصندوق وأعطته لأختها: ارمه في النيل، ليس عندنا ولد، ويعبث به  الماء حتى يصل به إلى حديقة الملك فرعون، وإذا بالجواري عند الماء يأخذن  الصندوق بسرعة، ورفعنه إلى الملكة؛ امرأة فرعون عليها السلام آسية بنت  مزاحم ، قال تعالى:  وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي  [طه:39]، فما  إن يراه أحد يكاد يدخله في قلبه، ومن يفعل هذا؟! فما إن شقوا الصندوق،  وأزالوا الغطاء، ورأته الجواري والمرأة وإذا بكل واحدة تصرخ، تريد أن تدخله  في أحشائها:  وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى  عَيْنِي  [طه:39]، تحت نظري وبصري، أنا الحامي أنا الواقي، أنا الحافظ لك  يا موسى، فسبحان الله! إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ  عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ  [طه:40]، من تدبير  الله أنه لما أخذ موسى إلى قصر فرعون، واحتضنته آسية ، كان الولد يصرخ،  وأبى أن يرضع أبداً، العطش والجوع وهو في أسبوعه الأول، وكلما تأتي مرضعة  أو ضئر تقدم ثديها يلفظه ويدفعه، تدبير من هذا؟! كلما تأتي امرأة وزير ..  شريفة .. امرأة غني .. طيبة الرائحة .. جميلة كذا، ما إن تدنو منه يصرخ،  وإذا بأخت موسى تقول لها أمها: إي فلانة! تجولي في المدينة وتحسسي، علَّك  تسمعين عن أخيك ما فعل الله به:  إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ  أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ  [طه:40]، لما سمعت أن الولد في بيت  فرعون وأنه لم يقبل الرضع، فقالت لهم: أنا أدلكم  عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ  يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ  [القصص:12]، وهذه الكلمة  تلقت صفعات من الجواسيس ورجال الحكومة. كيف يكونون ناصحين له؟ أنت تعرفين  هذا من هو؟ قالت: أبداً. أنا أعرف أسرة فقيرة، فرجوت أن يرضع عندها،   فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلا تَحْزَنَ   [طه:40]، ما إن رأى أمه حتى التقم ثديها في نهم، فأصبحت أمه رئيسة، لو تطلب  مليون دينار لأعطيته. تدبير من هذا؟  فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ  تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلا تَحْزَنَ  [طه:40].وحدثت حادثة تذكر أيضاً للعبرة:  لما كان موسى يحبو ويحاول أن يقوم ليمشي، وإذا بفرعون جالس أمامه، فيمد  موسى يده ويمسك فرعون من لحيته، ويجذبها. قال أحدهم ممن سمعني ذات مرة:  سبحان الله! فرعون بلحيته؟! قلت: إي نعم، ما كان الفحل أبداً يحول نفسه إلى  أنثى فيحلق وجهه، لابد من هذا. قال: لم فحول اليوم يحلقون؟ قلنا: لأنهم  قلدوا المائعين، وضربوا في طريق الجاهلين، وإلا جمالك يا ابن آدم في لحيتك،  وكنا نضرب لذلك مثلاً، نقول: أخبروني أيها الفحول! لو أن امرأة تلصق  بوجهها لحية فحل صناعية كالباروكة، أفيكم من يرضى بهذا؟ هناك فحل يقبل؟ كيف  ينظر إليها؟ مسخت، هكذا.فالذين يحلقون وجوههم ما شعروا أنهم في هذه  المحنة، فقد أزالوا منظر الجمال والقوة والذكورة والفحولة، وأصبحوا  كالإناث، وهم لا يشعرون.وهذه الكلمة نفع الله بها، فقد مضت علينا فترة كان  المجلس كهذا لا يوجد فيه عُشره ملتحون، والكل حالقون، الآن انتشر الحق  والحمد لله؛ لأن العلة هي الجهل فقط، مؤمنون صالحون غرروا بهم وقالوا:  علماء، وقالوا .. وقالوا، فضللوهم وإلا من يرضى من الفحول أن يساوى  بالإناث، ويصبح من جماعتهن، والرسول يقول: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  ويقول: ( لعن الله المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء، ولعن الله المتشبهات من  النساء بالرجال )، كذا قال؟ إي، والله العظيم.ومن يُلعن على لسان رسول الله  كيف يسعد؟! كيف يرتاح وتطيب نفسه؟!كما قلت لكم: ملعون الرجل إذا تشبه  بالمرأة، والمرأة ملعونة إذا تشبهت بالرجل، فلو تعمل عمامتها و.. و، وتلصق  اللحية في وجهها وقالوا: هذا رجل، ملعونة على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.ولا نطيل في هذه النعمة:  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ  [البقرة:49] وجهه وبيانه:  يُذَبِّحُونَ  أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ  [البقرة:49] أي: للخدمة  والشغل:  وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ  [البقرة:49]،  امتحان كبير، لِم ما تؤمنون بالله ورسوله، وتدخلون في رحمة الله، وتمشون  وراء رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء وإمام المرسلين؟!ثم قال لهم النعمة الثانية:   وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ  [البقرة:50] اذكروا الوقت الذي تمت  فيه ترتيبات عجيبة.                                                                     

** تجمع بني إسرائيل استعداداً للرحيل                                                                                                   * *

                               تعب موسى وهو يلح على فرعون، وقد قهره وغلبه بالآيات  والمعجزات، فأبى فرعون أن يسلم بني إسرائيل لموسى، فلما حصلت انهزامات  كبيرة، وأخذ بنو إسرائيل يسمون ويرتفعون صدر أمر الله إلى موسى وأخيه أن  يتجمع بنو إسرائيل، فيخرجون من وسط الأحواش والأزقة والدور المشتركة مع  الأقباط ويجتمعون في جهة؛ استعداداً للرحيل، وجاء هذا في سورة يونس:   وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَنْ تَبَوَّأَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا  بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [يونس:87]، ممن يتلقون هذه المعارف؟ من الله عز  وجل.اسمع اسمع:  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَنْ تَبَوَّأَا  لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً  لِم  قبلة؟  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ، (قبلة) يحمل معنيين: اجعلوا أبوابها إلى  القبلة، أو اجعلوها متجهة نحو القبلة بيت المقدس للصلاة، وقبلة أيضاً  متقابلة، فالبيوت أبوابها متقابلة، خشية أن يتسرب إليهم الجواسيس أو  الأعداء، فيعرف كل من يتحرك في المدينة، أو في هذه القرية الجديدة،   وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . فأخذوا يتجمعون ويبنون  هذه القرية استعداداً للرحيل.                                                                     

** بنو إسرائيل يرحلون من مصر                                                                                                   * *

                               لما اكتمل عددهم وتجمعوا أوحى الله إلى موسى أن اخرج ببني  إسرائيل، فخرج موسى وأخوه هارون وبنو إسرائيل وراءهم، وكانوا ستمائة ألف؛  النساء والأطفال والرجال. إلى أين؟ جبريل يتقدمهم إلى بحر القلزم، البحر  الأحمر، وما إن خرجوا وتركوا مصر وزحفوا نحو الشرق حتى أمر فرعون بالتعبئة  العامة، فخرج بمائة ألف فارس؛ الذين يركبون الخيول فقط، أما المشاة فلا  تسل، ومشوا وراء بني إسرائيل.ولما رأى بنو إسرائيل جيوش فرعون خافوا، وهم  جبناء؛ لأنهم عاشوا عيشة المذلة والمهانة، وشكوا إلى موسى فقال:  قَالَ  كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  [الشعراء:62]، رد قولهم ومزاعمهم  بقوله: (كلا) ليس الأمر كما تقولون:  إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ   [الشعراء:62]، ومشى حتى وصل إلى حافة البحر الأحمر. 

** السامري وتربة فرس جبريل                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا حدثت حادثة: كان فرس جبريل عليه السلام، إذا وطئ الأرض  ينبت العشب على الفور تحت قدم الفرس، فتفطن لهذه الحادثة العجيبة السامري ،  فأخذ التربة التي تنبت العشب، وقال: هذه التربة فيها مادة الحياة، واحتفظ  بكمية منه، فلما نجا بنو إسرائيل من البحر ونزلوا بالساحل المقابل، فكر هذا  بوحي الشيطان وقال: يا معشر نساء بني إسرائيل! كل من كان عندها حلي  للقبطيات تأتي به وتجمعه لنحرقه، إذ لا يحل لها أبداً أن تأخذ متاع غيرها.  فجمع الحلي وصهره بالنار وأذابه وصنع منه عجلاً من الذهب، ووضع فيه ذلك  التراب، فأصبح للعجل خوار وصوت كأنه حي، ودعاهم إلى عبادته كما سيأتي،  فعبدوه في غيبة موسى.                                                                     

** فلق البحر وهلاك فرعون وجنوده                                                                                                   * *

                               وأوحى الله تعالى إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر، فقال: بسم  الله، وضرب البحر فانفلق فلقتين، في العلو كالجبل من هنا، وكالجبل من هنا،  اثنا عشر زقاقاً وطريقاً، حتى أن قبائل بني إسرائيل وأسباطهم لا يزدحمون  فكل سبط في شارع، اثنا عشر شارعاً أو زقاقاً في البحر، ومشوا حتى انتهى  البحر، وخرجوا إلى ساحله.ووصل رجال فرعون، فأمرهم أن يرموا بخيولهم أيضاً  في البحر، فلما توغلوا فيه وتوسطوا، ولم يبق وراءهم أحد، ولم يصلوا إلى  ساحل النجاة، أطبق الله عليهم البحر فأغرقهم أجمعين اللهم إلا فرعون، نجاه  الله ببدنه فقط، واقرءوا آيات سورة يونس:  وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا  وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُوا إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [يونس:90]، هذه فيها فذلكة، حيث قال:  آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُوا إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، قال الله تعالى:  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ  مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   *  فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ  [يونس:91-92]  فقط. إذاً: فرعون دخل على فرس البحر، فمشى ومشى حتى وصل الماء إلى حلقه،  وكاد يغرق، ثم أعلن عن إسلامه:  حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ  آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ  لا معبود  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُوا  إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ .هنا حكاية: لما كانت الحرب  العالمية الأخيرة، وكانت ألمانيا محالفة للطليان واليابان، وكانت طائرات  العدو تأتي إلى ديارنا بالمغرب بشمال أفريقيا؛ لأنها مستعمرات فرنسية، فحدث  مرة أن جاءت الطائرة التي تقذف القنابل، وأخذ الناس يهربون فزعين، كأنهم  مع قول الله تعالى:  الْقَارِعَةُ   *  مَا الْقَارِعَةُ   *  وَمَا  أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ   *  يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ  الْمَبْثُوثِ  [القارعة:1-4]، ناس يدخلون السراديب، وناس يخرجون، ما عرفوا،  هذا طالع للعمارة، وهذا هابط منها، وكان يوجد بعض النصارى لا يحسنون اللغة  العربية فيهربون معهم، يسمعون المسلمين يقولون: لا إله إلا الله .. لا إله  إلا الله حتى يموتوا موحدين، والنصراني ماذا يقول: (أمواوسي) وأنا كذلك،  أي: وأنا كما يقولون.كذلك فرعون قال:  آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُوا إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ،  قال تعالى:  آلآنَ  يوبخه  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ  الْمُفْسِدِينَ   *  فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ  [يونس:91-92] فقط،  لا بروحك، لِم؟  لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً .قالت العلماء: بنو  إسرائيل عاشوا أذلة مهانين .. جهلة .. ضعفة، وواقعهم شاهد، ولولا أنهم رأوا  فرعون ميتاً أمامهم على الساحل لقالوا: أبداً ما يموت فرعون، فمن رحمة  الله وتدبيره بهم أنجاه ببدنه، يطلعون على رأسه وظهره، هذا هو فرعون  ميت.وحدث مرة عندنا أيضاً أن شيخاً من مشايخ البلاد حكمنا وطالت مدة الحكم،  وفعل العجب، والله لما مات ما صدق كثير من الناس، قالوا: لا يموت، كيف  يموت؟!هذا الضعف البشري، قالوا: لا يموت، كيف فلان يموت، لِم؟ عاش ثمانين  .. تسعين سنة ما مات، كيف الآن يموت؟!فبنو إسرائيل لولا أن الله عز وجل  أنجى فرعون ببدنه، لكانوا يصابون بالهستيريا -كما يقولون- أو الجنون، يكون  جالساً يقول: الآن جاء فرعون، فمن تدبير الله لأوليائه ورحمته بهم أن أغرق  ذلك الجيش بمئات الآلاف، وأنجى واحداً، لحكمة أو لا؟ لأن أفعال الله تعالى  لا تخلو من حكمة قط، ولا يوجد فعل لله بدون حكمة.يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ  فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ  فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ  [البقرة:50]، ما هي حكاية ماضية (وأنتم  تنظرون) وجيش فرعون يغرق شيئاً فشيئاً حتى غطاهم البحر.                                                                     

** زمن نجاة موسى وقومه                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا اليوم الذي نجّى الله تعالى فيه موسى وبني إسرائيل كان  يوم عشرة محرم، والدليل أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان العام الذي هاجر  فيه في ربيع الأول، فدارت السنة وجاء محرم، فصامه بنو إسرائيل: ( فسألهم:  لم تصومون؟ قالوا: هذا يوم أنجى الله فيه موسى وبني إسرائيل نصومه شكراً  لله. فقال: نحن أحق بموسى منكم )، فأمر أهل المدينة أن يصوموا فصاموا  -والله- وصوموا صبيانهم، الأطفال الصغار.ثم بعد عام آخر لما نزل فرضية  رمضان؛ أعلن أن من شاء أن يصوم، ومن شاء أن يفطر، فقد فرض الله علينا صيام  رمضان، ولكي يخالف اليهود -عليهم لعائن الله- قال: ( إن عشت إلى قابل  لأصومن التاسع والعاشر )، فمن السنة معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات أن نصوم  تاسوعاء وعاشوراء؛ شكراً لله عز وجل على آلائه وإنعامه.                                                                     

** مواعدة الله لموسى واتخاذ بني إسرائيل للعجل                                                                                                   * *

                               النعمة الثالثة:  وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ  لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ  ظَالِمُونَ  [البقرة:51].متى واعد موسى أربعين ليلة؟ لما خرجوا من البحر  ونزلوا بالساحل، فواعد الحق عز وجل موسى بأن يحضر عنده في جبل الطور؛ من  أجل أن يعطيه الدستور الذي يحكم به بني إسرائيل؛ لأنهم كانوا مستعمرة، وكان  الحكم حكم فرعون ورجاله، فبم يحكمهم موسى؟ كما أن موسى عاش في مصر وتربى  فيها، فقال له تعالى: تعال عندنا نعطك الدستور، لتحكم به بني إسرائيل.وهنا  مسألة سياسية لو كان معنا سياسيون؛ سياسيونا ما يفهمون، يؤولون كلامي ولا  يفهمونه، كنا مستعمرات أو لا؟ من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا حق أو لا؟ سوريا  .. العراق .. اليمن .. مصر .. كذا.. كذا، كنا مستعمرات، فكان الواجب  والمفروض أننا لما نستقل في إقليم من الأقاليم أن نأتي بالدستور الإسلامي  ونطبقه، ولا نبقى نطبق دستور الدولة المستعمرة.ومن عجيب تدبير الله عز وجل -  واسمعوا وعوا- أنه لما بدأت الاستقلالات كان الله عز وجل قد أقام هذه  الدولة على يد عبد العزيز ، وذلك بعدما كانت هذه البلاد فوضى عارمة كغيرها  من العالم الإسلامي؛ حيث الوثنيات، والجهل، والباطل والسحر، والتدجيل،  والخرافات و.. و، لا تسأل عن حالنا، فأراد الله أن يقيم الحجة له على  عباده، فأقام هذه الدويلة الصغيرة الفقيرة، لا تملك شيئاً، وتجلت فيها  حقائق العلم الرباني، فسادها أمن ما كانت تحلم به هذه الديار.لعلي واهم! ما  تعرفون، كان الحاج لخوفه على دنانيره يبتلعها حتى إذا خرأ يأخذها منه،  وساد أمن لم تحلم به الدنيا، ولم تعرفه إلا في القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، وإن  شئتم حلفت وأنتم لا تقبلون: والله العظيم ما رأت الدنيا أمناً كالذي حصل  في هذه الديار على دولة القرآن إلا أيام الصحابة والتابعين وتابعي التابعين  في القرون الثلاثة.أما كان بائع الذهب إذا أذن المؤذن يضع خرقة قديمة  بيضاء على باب ذهبه ويأتي يصلي؟!هل عرفت الدنيا هذا؟!يمشي رجل من أقصى شرق  المملكة إلى غربها لا يخاف إلا الله.فتحقق أمن، وتحقق طهر، قلّما يسمع أن  هناك جريمة واقعة كزنى رجم فاعله، أو أن هناك من لا يقيم صلاة، أو أن هناك  من قتل ظلماً وعدواناً، أحداث نادرة.وتجلّت حقيقة القرآن الكريم وهي قول  ربنا:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] أي: حكمناهم  وأصبحوا حاكمين:  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ   [الحج:41]، لو ما جاء الله بهذه الدولة، وما شاهد المسلمون حجاجاً وزواراً  ورأوا الكرامة كما هي أمن وطهر لكانوا يعتذرون، يقولون: ما عرفنا، ولكن  حجوا واعتمروا وشاهدوا.ومع هذا يستقل الإقليم ولا يأتي إلى عبد العزيز؛  لأنه حاكم الحرمين وأرض القدس والطهر، ويقول: لقد استقل قطرنا فابعث إلينا  بقضاة يطبقون شريعة الله عندنا، هل فعلوا؟!مما يضحك! أن السودان لما استقلت  طالبوا بريطانيا بإرسال قضاة لهم يحكمون البلاد!! والله العظيم قرأنا هذا  وسمعناه، هذا مثال.فانظر! لو عرفنا الطريق لكنا الآن أمة واحدة، فلا فرق  بين أبيض وأسود، ولا عربي ولا عجمي، كيف؟ هذه الدولة أوجدها الله أولاً أو  لا؟ والعالم الإسلامي مستعمرات هكذا؟ فالدولة التي تستقل من الاستعمار  الغربي أو الشرقي تبعث رجالها: ابعثوا لنا بقضاة ووالي عام خليفة يخلفك في  بلادنا، ما الذي يمنع من هذا؟ وتطبق شريعة الله.ولو فعلنا هذا لكنا خلافة  قائمة، والعالم الإسلامي كله بلد واحد، عملة واحدة، جواز واحد، لغة واحدة،  دستور وقانون واحد، لكن للجهل وعدم البصيرة، ولتسميم عقولنا وإفساد قلوبنا  من طريق الغربيين صرفونا صرفة كاملة.والله ما بلغني حتى هذه الدويلات  الصغيرة في الخزي أنهم جاءوا وقالوا: يا عبد العزيز ! لقد انتهينا من  الاستعمار البريطاني، ابعث لنا رجالك يقيمون شرع الله بيننا؛ لأننا  مسلمون.فعلنا أو لا؟ ما فعلنا.فلهذا لن تقوم دولة إسلامية تضم بأجنحتها  العالم الإسلامي أبداً؛ لأننا نحن الذين ذبحناها، وما أردناها تكون.والدليل  أن موسى لما استقل ببني إسرائيل ذهب يطلب من الله القانون الذي يسود به،  ويحكم بني إسرائيل.ومن ثم ترك بني إسرائيل وذهب إلى جبل الطور وناجاه ربه  وناداه، وأعطاه الدستور، وعندما رجع وإذا بـالسامري والعياذ بالله، أمة  هابطة كما قدمنا، فقد غرر بهم، وقال: هذا إلهكم وإله موسى، فذهب موسى يطلبه  وهو غافل، هذا هو فاعبدوه. فعبدوا العجل، أما هارون عليه السلام خليفته  فبكى، شكا، وما استطاع أن يفعل شيئاً، أمة هاوية!فهذه نعمة، فبدل أن يفعل  الله بهم نقمته عفا عنهم، وموسى أحرق ذلك العجل ونسفه كالرماد في البحر  وعادوا لعبادة الحق عز وجل.هذا وللحديث بقية مع الآيات، وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (53) 
الحلقة (60)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (24) 

بعد الفعلة الشنعاء التي جاء بها السامري وتابعه عليها بعض بني إسرائيل أمر    الله بني إسرائيل بالتوبة، بأن يقتلوا أنفسهم، وبدلاً من المبادرة طلبوا    رؤية الله جهرة، حتى يؤمنوا ويصدقوا موسى، فغضب الله عليهم وأنزل صاعقة    أماتتهم، ثم بعثهم علّهم يتعظون ويشكرون، ومع هذه بقيت نفوسهم مريضة، إذ    رفضوا جهاد أعدائهم فحكم الله عليهم بالتيه أربعين سنة، ومع هذا لم تنقطع    نعم الله وأفضاله عليهم.                     

**تابع   تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم  باتخاذكم  العجل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور    أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي   له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده   ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله   فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما   بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله   عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم  أما   بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات  المستمعات!إن   السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات  المباركات التي نستعين   الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله  عز وجل أن يرزقنا   الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع  الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات   بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ  قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا   قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ   فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ   لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ   الرَّحِيمُ   *  وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ  يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى   نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ     *  ثُمَّ  بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ    *   وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزَلْنَا  عَلَيْكُمُ  الْمَنَّ  وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا  ظَلَمُونَا  وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ   [البقرة:54-57] إلى  آخر ما  جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.  

**   اتخاذ بني إسرائيل للعجل إلهاً ومعبوداً                                                                                                     * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين   والمؤمنات!قول ربنا  جل ذكره:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ    [البقرة:54] اذكر يا رسولنا  أيها المبلغ عنا! يا مصطفانا! اذكر قولة موسى   لبني إسرائيل، (وإذ قال موسى  لقومه) وهم قطعاً بنو إسرائيل، وماذا قال  لهم  موسى؟ قال:  يَا قَوْمِ  إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ   بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا  إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا   أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ  بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ   عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   [البقرة:54].فصلنا   الحادثة سابقاً، وعرفنا أن موسى عليه السلام بعدما نجاه  الله مع بني   إسرائيل وخرجوا من الديار المصرية ديار فرعون، وأغرق الله  فرعون وجيشه،   ونزلوا بالساحل ساحل البحر الأحمر.وذكرت لكم لطيفة لا تنسى:  لما استقل بنو   إسرائيل بم يحكمهم موسى؟ ما هو الدستور؟فقال: انتظروا، لي  موعد مع ربي   وآتيكم بما أحكمكم به.هنا قلت: استقل لنا كذا وأربعون إقليماً  من   الاستعمار البريطاني .. الفرنسي .. الإيطالي .. البلجيكي .. الهولندي،  وما   استطاع إقليم واحد يقول: الحكومة الكافرة خرجت ونحن بم نحكم، فيطلبون    دستوراً إسلامياً؛ لأن الشعب مسلم، ولا يساس إلا بالإسلام، فما استطاعوا،    ومن صرفهم؟!وقد قلت -وإني على علم-: كان المفروض -لأن الله أوجد هذه  الدولة   على يد عبد العزيز أيام الاستعمار- أن كل إقليم يستقل على الفور  يبعث  بوفد  ويطالب بالقانون الذي تحكم به هذه البلاد؛ بلاد الحرمين، ولو  فعلنا  هذا  لكنا الآن أمة واحدة، لكن حب الدنيا .. حب الرياسة، والمال،  والجاه،   والسلطان حجبنا، أما الله جل جلاله فقد أقام الحجة علينا.ولو ما  كانت هذه   الدولة موجودة، وما سادها أمن وطهر وصفاء، وأقيمت فيها حدود  الله لعذرناهم؛   لانعدام من نفزع إليه، ومع هذا كان يجب أن يجتمع علماؤنا  ويضعوا دستوراً   وقانوناً من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وكتب الفقه على   المذاهب السليمة الصحيحة الأربعة، لكن ما حصل، فلنذق  البلاء والعذاب، وهو   بما كسبت أيدينا:  وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ  كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ   يَظْلِمُونَ  [النحل:118].ونعود إلى السياق الكريم:  لما ذهب موسى إلى   مناجاة ربه بجبل الطور من سيناء، هذا الشيطان الآدمي  السامري - كما عرفتم-   احتال على نساء بني إسرائيل وقال: إن هذا الحلي  أكثره عارية من القبطيات،   ولا يحل لكن الانتفاع به، فاجمعنه ونحرقه. فلما  جمعن الحلي أحرقه وحوله  إلى  عجل، فصنع منه عجلاً -كما تعرفون الصور  والتماثيل- وله خوار، هل الريح   تدخل فيه وهو مجوف أو يصوت الشيطان على  فمه للفتنة؟ ولا عجب، وقال لهم:  هذا  إلهكم وإله موسى، وموسى الآن تائه ما  عرفه.والعجيب أنهم قبلوا هذا،  أكثرهم  قبل واستجاب، لم؟ لأنهم أميون ..  جهلة، ما عرفوا الطريق، أين  تعلموا؟  فعلَّتهم هي الجهل بالله، وإلا كيف  يتصورون أن يكون الله في صورة  عجل وهم  أبناء الأنبياء وأولاد  المرسلين؟!إذاً: فعبدوه.أما هارون عليه  السلام؛ أخو  موسى -وقد نبأه الله  وأرسله وهو في مصر- فقد انعزل مع بعض  المؤمنين، وأبوا  أن يعبدوا معهم  العجل، بل هارون بذل ما يمكن أن يبذله في  صرفهم عن هذا  الباطل، ولكن  غلبوه.أما موسى فما زال يناجي ربه حتى أخبره  بأننا  قَدْ  فَتَنَّا  قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ    *   فَرَجَعَ  مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا  [طه:85-86]،  وصاح وثار  ثورة  إيمانية حتى أخذ يلبب أخاه هارون بل أخذه من لحيته، قال  هارون:    يَبْنَؤُمَّ لا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي  خَشِيتُ أَنْ   تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ  تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي    [طه:94] فاعتذر هارون عليه السلام.                                                                       

** توبة بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               زلت أقدام بني إسرائيل وعبدوا غير الله   فارتدوا عن الإسلام،  وما حكم الردة في قضاء الله؟ القتل، يقول الرسول صلى   الله عليه وسلم: ( من  بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) إلا أن رحمة الإسلام تستتيب   المرتد ثلاثة أيام، يحبس  مع المؤمنين، وتعرض عليه الصلاة .. تعرض عليه   عبادة الله، علَّه يرجع، فإن  أصر يعدم ويموت كافراً، بلا رحمة له، فإن تاب   تقبل توبته.فما هي توبة بني  إسرائيل؟أوحى الله إلى موسى أن يقتل من لم   يعبد العجل من عبد العجل،  واجتمعوا في ساحة عظيمة بالخناجر والسيوف، وأخذ   بعضهم يقتل بعضاً. تقول بعض  الروايات: حتى قتل منهم سبعون ألفاً.ثم أوحى   الله تعالى إلى نبيه موسى: أن  قد تمت توبتهم، فلّوح بثوب من ثيابه؛  أعلمهم  بانتهاء الحرب.هذه هي توبة  الله على بني إسرائيل اللذين عبدوا   العجل.واسمعوا قوله تعالى:  إِنَّكُمْ  ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ   بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ  [البقرة:54] إلهاً  تعبدونه  فَتُوبُوا إِلَى   بَارِئِكُمْ  [البقرة:54] أي: إلى خالقكم. كيف  نتوب؟ قال:  فَاقْتُلُوا   أَنفُسَكُمْ  [البقرة:54]، وليس هذا من باب  الانتحار بأن يقتل كل واحد   نفسه، لا، الحقيقة أنهم غمهم سحاب مظلم، أي:  الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة،   ودخلوا في المعركة، فما يتبين الرجل أخاه ولا  أباه، كلهم في ظلام.   فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   [البقرة:54] إي نعم، خير   لكم عند ربكم. فلو تركهم على تلك الردة وما آخذهم  وماتوا إلى عالم  الشقاء  والخلود فيه أبداً، ولكن من لطف الله وإحسانه  ورحمته أن طهرهم  بهذا  القتل. فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ  ذَلِكُمْ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ  [البقرة:54] وذكر  البارئ  بمعنى: الخالق  المصور؛ لينبههم على أن العجل لا يخلق شيئاً، ولا  ذبابة،  فالذي يُعبد،  ويُطرح العبد بين يديه باكياً، خاشعاً، خاضعاً من يحيي   ويميت، من يعز  ويذل، من يعطي ويمنع. أما صنم، وتمثال، وصورة، وشخص، وقبر   كيف يعبده ذو  العقل؟! إلا أن الجهل إذا عم عميت القلوب.قال: ففعلتم    فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:54]  كثير  التوبة، فما تاب  إليه أحد ورده قط، رحيم: رحمته انتفع بها كل كائن،  وقد  جاء في الحديث  الصحيح ما علمتم: ( أن الله تعالى قسم الرحمة مائة  قسماً،  جزأها مائة جزء،  فادخر لأوليائه وصالح عباده تسعة وتسعين جزءاً  ليوم  القيامة، وجزء واحد  تتراحم به الخليقة كلها، حتى إن الفرس ترفع  حافرها  مخافة أن تطأ مهرها )،  وأنتم تشاهدون.ومن شاهد الدجاجة كيف تعلم  أولادها  نقر الحب، ومن شاهد  العنز كيف تميل بضرعها إلى جديها و.. و.. و..  يعرف هذه  الحقيقة، هذه  الرحمة تتراحم بها الخليقة كلها، فهذا الذي ينبغي  أن يعبد  ويشكر، يحمد  ويثنى عليه، يطاع ويهاجر من أجله .. يذكر ولا ينسى،  أما  الأوهام،  والضلالات، والخرافات، والريال، والدينار، والشهوات فهذه  تعبد مع  الله؟  كيف تستحق العبادة؟!                                                                                                         

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة ...)               * * 

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى  [البقرة:55] اذكر    لهؤلاء اليهود حولك يا رسولنا، هذه دعوة الله لهم علَّهم يهتدون .. علَّهم    يدخلون في رحمة الله، لكن العناد، والمكابرة، وحب الدنيا، وطلب الرياسة    منعهم، قالوا: لا ندخل في الإسلام فنذوب فيه، ولا يبقى لنا كيان ولا وجود،    ندخل النار ولا نقبل هذا، ما هو عجب هذا؟!المسلمون ابتعدوا عن شرع الله    عناداً، لا يريدون الإسلام يطبق عليهم، وهم أعلم من اليهود.قال:  وَإِذْ    قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً     [البقرة:55] أي: ظهوراً بيناً.متى هذا؟لما حصلت الفتنة وانتهت أوحى الله    تعالى إلى موسى أن يأتيه بسبعين من خيارهم يعتذرون إلى الله، ويعلنون عن    توبتهم، ليتوب عليهم، فاختار موسى من قومه سبعين رجلاً من خيارهم، وذهب  بهم   إلى جبل الطور، فلما انتهوا إلى مكان المناجاة؛ مناجاة الله لموسى   وسمعوه،  وسمعوا موسى يناجي ربه قالوا:  يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ   حَتَّى  نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  [البقرة:55] لما كانوا يسمعون كلام الله   لموسى  وسمعوا قالوا: نريد أن نراه بأعيننا، لا يكفي أن نسمع كلامه، أرنا   الله  عياناً، مجاهرة، مكاشفة بلا ستار، ظاهراً.إذاً:  فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ    الصَّاعِقَةُ  [البقرة:55] الرسول كان يخاطب في يهود المدينة ولكن هم فئة    واحدة، الفرع والأصل واحد، يهودي موجود الآن كالموجود على عهد موسى، أمة    كاملة، لم يوجد في العالم أمة لا تخلخلت ولا تضعضعت إلا هم، فلهذا خطاب    الآخرين كالأولين، لأنهم يتحملون .. الآخرون يتحملون ذنب الأولين، أصل    واحد.فأخذتهم الصاعقة، هذه الصواعق التي تأتي في الأمطار صاعقة شديدة    أماتتهم، فمن شدتها صعقوا فماتوا واحداً بعد واحد، وما ماتوا بصيحة واحدة،    تمت الصاعقة حتى ماتوا بالتوالي، مات مات مات الكل، ثم بعد أربع وعشرين    ساعة أحياهم الله عز وجل.ومع هذا يحتج هؤلاء اليهود بأجدادهم، ويلتزمون    بمبادئهم، ويرتبطون بهم، مع هذا الفساد والشر والضعف لو كانوا عقلاء!                                                                   

**تفسير   قوله تعالى: (ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            * *

          قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ     [البقرة:56] بعد نهاية الأربع والعشرين ساعة عادت أرواحهم لهم، وأبدانهم ما    فسدت، ناموا، وفي أربع وعشرين ساعة لا يتغير شيء، فعادت الروح من جديد،    أخذها ملك الموت وردها.وهذه هل يبقى معها كفر بالله؟ هل يبقى معها عناد    ومحاربة لله ورسله؟! عجب بنو آدم! عجب! ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ    مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:56] فهل شكروا؟ أين الشكر؟    رفع الله عنكم البلاء لتشكروا لا لتزدادوا فسقاً وفجوراً.وهذه في الحقيقة    لنا، وقلنا غير ما مرة: هذا الكتاب كتاب هداية بشرية لا تنتهي هدايته إلى    يوم القيامة حتى يرفعه الله، فالمفروض أن نستفيد من هذه الأحداث إفادة    حقيقية، فلا نقرأ فقط: اليهود كانوا كذا وكذا؛ ونحن.. هل نحن على منهج    الله؟ مستقيمون على شرع الله؟ من يقول: نعم؟ ولا نسبة واحد في المائة، ولا    في الألف في عالمنا الإسلامي، لأننا جهلة، لا أقل ولا أكثر، فالجهل الذي    أهلك أولئك يهلك كل من عداهم، والذي يعيش في الظلمة كيف يعيش؟ يتخبط  ويتخبط   في كل مهاوي الحياة. لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:56] أي: من  أجل أن   تشكروا الله عز وجل، أي: تعبدوه بما شرع، بذكره وطاعته، إذ هذا  هو الشكر.   فالذي لا يعبد الله ما شكر الله.وقد عرفنا والحمد لله أن الشكر  هو أن   النعمة التي أنعم الله بها عليك أحياك بعد موتك .. عافاك بعد سقمك  .. أعطاك   بعد منعك، أن تشكر الله: أولاً تعترف بقلبك بأن هذه نعمة الله،  ثم تعرب   عما في القلب وتترجمه بكلمة: الحمد لله، وتقول من كل أعماق  نفسك: الحمد   لله.ثالثاً: أن تصرف النعمة في ما من أجله وهبكها وأعطاك  إياها.فهل نذكر   هذا أو ننسى؟!فما من نعمة إلا ونحن مطالبون بشكرها، حتى  نعمة البصر اشكر   الله عليها؛ فلا تنظر إلى ما حرم الله عليك، وانظر فيما  أحل لك، وأذن لك:    لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:56].                                                                   

**تفسير   قوله تعالى: (وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          قال تعالى:  وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزَلْنَا    عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى  [البقرة:57] متى تم هذا؟تم هذا لما عاد    موسى عليه السلام، وانتهت المحنة نهائياً، فقال لهم: باسم الله، نواصل    المشي. قالوا: إلى أين؟ إلى بيت المقدس، وكان بها العمالق يحكمونها.إذاً:    فباسم الله مشوا على البهائم، وليس هناك -يومئذ- سيارات ولا قطارات كما هي    حال البشر اليوم.ثم لما قاربوا اختار موسى اثني عشر رجلاً:  وَلَقَدْ    أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ    عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا  [المائدة:12] والنقيب عندنا رتبة عسكرية، والنقيب في    الحقيقة مأخوذ من النقب .. من البحث، اثنا عشر نقيباً واذهبوا .. ادخلوا،    وتحسسوا وارجعوا إلينا واعطونا واقع هذه الأمة أو هذه الدولة كيف نواجهها؟    كيف ندخل معها في حرب ونتخلص من حكمها الكافر الباطل، ويدخل الإسلام في    ديار أرض القدس؟فمع الأسف الاثنا عشر عشرة منهم هبطوا، فجاءوا ترتعد    فرائصهم، يصرخون: يا ويلكم، كيف تقاتلون هؤلاء؟ حتى قال أحدهم: أنا أخذني    جبار من جبابرة العمالقة ووضعني في جيبه، ووضعني بين يدي أولاده قال:    العبوا بهذا الطفل كالعصفور. كل واحد جاء بفرية عظيمة؛ لأنهم ما دخلوا،    الجُبن .. الخور .. الضعف، ولا تلوموهم فقد عاشوا مستعمرين، مستغلين، جهلة.

** حقيقة الرجولة                                                                                                   * *

                               وصدق رجلان فقط، قال تعالى من سورة   المائدة:  قَالَ  رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِمَا  ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ   فَإِنَّكُمْ  غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنتُمْ   مُؤْمِنِينَ   [المائدة:23]. والرجلان مذكوران، ولا فائدة في اسم الرجل.   المهم:  قَالَ  رَجُلانِ  [المائدة:23] تعرفون الرجل أو لا؟ له قيمة. وهو   غير الذكر، الذكر  كالحيوان. الرجل:  وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى   الْمَدِينَةِ   [القصص:20].وهنا حكاية لتعرفوا أن الرجولة مفقودة: أحد   الطلبة قال لشيخه:  يا شيخ! التقيت برجل في مكان كذا، قال: اسكت، هل في   بلادنا رجل؟ قل: لقيت  ذكراً. أين الرجل؟!والشاهد:  قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ   الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:23] من الذين يخافون   ربهم من أهل الإيمان  والمعرفة، لولا علمهم بالله ما خافوا.ماذا قال   الرجلان؟ قالا:  ادْخُلُوا  عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ  [المائدة:23] باب المدينة    فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ  فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ   فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ  [المائدة:23] ما هو جواب بني   إسرائيل؟  قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى  إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا   دَامُوا فِيهَا  [المائدة:24] فبمن  يقاتل موسى؟  يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ   نَدْخُلَهَا  [المائدة:24] لو قالوا:  يا رسول الله! يا كليم الله! لا،   قالوا: يا موسى، عجائب! لا حول ولا قوة  إلا بالله. أين الأدب؟!  يَا   مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا  دَامُوا فِيهَا  [المائدة:24]   أي: فرّغها وأخرجهم ونحن بعد ذلك ندخل، هذا  كلام؟! هذا هو الجُبن.                                                                       

**   لن ندخل فلسطين حتى يخرج اليهود                                                                                                     * *

                               يا شيخ! لقد وقع هذا لأمتك وإخوانك.كيف   هذا؟ كم عاماً  واليهود الآن في القدس، يحتلون بلاد القدس؟أين عشرة آلاف   مليون؟ أين  المسلمون؟ لا .. لا، حتى يخرجوا. يا أمريكا! أخرجيهم، يا أمم   متحدة!  أخرجوهم، والله لا فرق أبداً، أولئك كلهم خمسمائة ألف أو ستمائة   ألف ونحن  ألف مليون: الأمم المتحدة لم ما تخرجهم من لبنان؟ تخرجهم من كذا؟   أخرجوهم.  الواقع واحد أو لا؟ هذا والله أمرّ.عرفتم البشر الآن، البشر هم   البشر.  قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا دَامُوا   فِيهَا  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ    [المائدة:24] روح أنت والله قاتلا، خلينا نحن جالسين، إذا  فرغتم منهم  ندخل  نهلل ونكبر.ماذا يصنع موسى؟  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا  أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا   نَفْسِي وَأَخِي  [المائدة:25] هارون، فما عندنا أحد نثق  به، أو يستجيب   لأمرنا ويمشي وراءنا، فأنا وأخي لا نستطيع أن نخرج أمة  عريقة في القوة من   سنين أو قرون تملك هذه البلاد، كيف نفعل؟  إِنِّي لا  أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا   نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ  الْفَاسِقِينَ    [المائدة:25] افصل بيننا وبين القوم الفاسقين. عرفتم  الفاسقين؟ بيض أو   سود؟! هم الذين يخرجون عن أمر الله ورسوله، فالفاسق من  فسق إذا خرج، كما   تفسق الفأرة، تخرج من جحرها، فهم فسقوا عن أمر الله عز  وجل. إِنِّي لا   أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا نَفْسِي  [المائدة:25] وتقول: أخي أيضاً  لا يملك إلا نفسه،   أو تقول: وأخي معول عليّ، ابن أمه، يستطيع أن يدفع به  أو يتركه.    فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   [المائدة:25].قال   تعالى إجابة لدعوة موسى:  فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ   سَنَةً  [المائدة:26] بالعد، كم الآن بالنسبة  للمسلمين تجاوزت أربعين أو   لا؟ تجاوزت، الآن تجاوزت سبعاً وأربعين سنة أو  أكثر، فقط محرمة عليهم   أربعين سنة.لعل بعض الشباب يتحمسون ويتقززون، إي  يا أبنائي! يا أبنائي! لما   تُسْلم نساؤنا، ورجالنا، وبنونا، وبناتنا لله  رب العالمين يومها تطلَّع،   أما أمة هابطة تعيش على الربا، والفجور،  والباطل، والخيانة، والكذب،  والشر،  والفساد، وترك الصلاة و.. و.. تريد أن  تقاتل؟ تقاتل من؟ تقاتل مع  الله أو  ضد الله؟ تقاتل ضد الله وتنتصر؟  مستحيل.لو شاء الله أن ينزل  باليهود وباء  لفعل، ثلاثة أيام فلا يبقى  واحد، لكنه ما يفعل؛ لأنه ابتلى  المسلمين،  امتحنهم. هل عرفوا الله وقرعوا  بابه؟!وإن شككت هل يجوز للمسلمين  أن يعيشوا  دويلات يحارب بعضها بعضاً،  ويحسد بعضها بعضاً؟ أيجوز هذا؟  والله لا يجوز.  كيف إذاً ينصرنا الله  باللهو والباطل؟!والله لو ملكنا  الذرة والهيدروجين لا  نستطيع أن نخرج  اليهود حتى يأذن الله، لأن هذا  تدبيره ليرينا آياته بنا،  ما هي قضية قوة  وسلاح.أما قال:  لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:52]؟ هل  شكرنا؟ بل  كفرنا -والعياذ بالله- بآلاء الله  ونعمه.                                                                       

** قيادة يوشع لبني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ   عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ  سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:26]   يمشون، يمشون جاءت القيلولة  نزلوا، استراحوا، حملوا أمتعتهم، مشوا، أربعين   سنة هكذا في تلك الدائرة،  ومات موسى عليه السلام خلالها، ومات هارون  عليه  السلام خلالها، ثم مات هذا  الجيل الهابط الذي ألِف البقلاوة  والحلاوة،  ونشأت ناشئة في الصحراء وعرفت،  فقادهم يوشع بن نون فتى موسى  عليه السلام،  وقد جاء ذلك مبيناً في سنة  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخل  فيهم، فلما  قاتلهم يوم الجمعة أوشك أن يصل  إلى أبواب المدينة ويحتلها  وكادت الشمس  تغرب، فقال للشمس: ( يا شمس! أنت  مأمورة وأنا مأمور قفي حتى  ندخل )، والله  وقفت الشمس، وواصل الزحف حتى دخل  المدينة قبل غروب الشمس؛  لأنه لو غابت  الشمس خارجها فالقتال ممنوع؛ لأنه  يوم السبت وحرام القتال  فيه، فلهذا  وقفت.ولما وقفت ماذا حصل؟ ستسمعون:   ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ  سُجَّدًا   [النساء:154] دخلوا يزحفون على أستاههم،  قولوا: احطط عنا  خطايانا؟ قالوا:  حنطة في شعير. هؤلاء يحتاجون إلى الصفع،  ما هذه  العقول؟!ما سبب هذا الهوان  والدون؟الجهل والعناد والمكابرة، فما  أخلصوا  قلوبهم لله، وما ذابوا في  طاعة الله ورسوله.                                                                       

**   نعم الله على بني إسرائيل في التيه                                                                                                     * *

                               قال:  وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ    [البقرة:57]  لأنهم في صحراء سيناء أربعين سنة، تدبير الله .. آيات الله   .. رحمة الله  حيثما يكونون يكون الغمام على رءوسهم، فهو سحاب خفيف، لطيف،   ظريف، يظللهم  عن الشمس، وفي الليل والصبح يذهب الغمام، ولما ترتفع الشمس   ويبدأ الحر يأتي  الغمام. وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ   [البقرة:57]  الغمام: جمع  غمامة  وَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ  وَالسَّلْوَى   [البقرة:57] ما  عندهم مزارع، ولا مطابخ، ولا.. كيف يأكلون  وهم تائهون، وما  استقروا في  مكان، يومياً يحملون أمتعتهم ويمشون إلى بيت  القدس، فإذا بهم  في نفس  المكان، وإنما لفوا فقط ورجعوا.فأنزل عليهم  المنّ، والمن جاء به  أحد الحجاج  من العراق كالحلوى المعجونة، والرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: (  الكمأة من  المن، وماؤها شفاء العين ). وهي تنبت  في الأرض أو يستخرجوها  كالفقع، هذه  مغذية ولذيذة إلى أبعد حد، هذه المن،  أنزل المن بالمطر أو نبت  بأمر الله عز  وجل، فيعيشون عليه.والسلوى طائر  يأتي من الجنوب بالآلاف  ويقع بين أيديهم،  فيجمعونه ويطبخونه ويأكلونه.أي:  عاشوا على الحلوى  والمشوي، من دبر هذا  التدبير؟ الله. لم؟ لأنم أبناء  الأنبياء .. أحفاد  المرسلين .. أولاد أمة ما  كان أفضل منها على الأرض،  والآية صريحة:   وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ  [الجاثية:16]  فانظر تلك الألطاف  الإلهية، والرحمة الربانية؛  الحلوى ولحم الطير. كُلُوا  مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ  مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   [البقرة:57] باسم الله كلوا من  طيبات ما رزقناكم.                                                                       

** سبب عقوبة التيه                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا  [البقرة:57]   في قضية التيه  حتى صاروا تائهين  وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ   يَظْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:57]  لو استجابوا لأمر موسى وقد ناداهم: يا بني   إسرائيل!  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ   أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا  وَآتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا   مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  يَا قَوْمِ  ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ   الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   [المائدة:20-21] وهذه الجملة يتمسك بها   اليهود، قالوا: فلسطين لنا ما هي  للمسلمين، والقرآن شاهد:  ادْخُلُوا   الأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي  كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  [المائدة:21] حق،   لكن يدخلوها طاهرين مؤمنين، أو  مشركين، أخباث، نجسين؟ هيا تفضلوا، لو   يسلم اليهود في العالم بأسره،  ويصبحوا كأصحاب رسول الله هل هناك من يقول:   لا تدخلوا القدس؟ هم أحق بها  منا، تفضلوا. لكن أنجاس، أرجاس، أوساخ،   ماكرين، خادعين، مشركين، كفروا  بالله ورسوله ولقائه يستحقون، تصبح لهم؟!   هذه حجة واهية وباطلة، لا قيمة  لها، كتبها لكم عندما تكونون مؤمنين   مستقيمين على طريق الله والحق.ثم لماذا  ما يذكرون الرومان لما أخرجوهم،   والبابليين لما طردوهم؟ لأنهم فسقوا، فسلط  الله عليهم أعداءهم.فلا حجة لهم   أبداً في هذه الآية الكريمة.ونحن لما  فسقنا عن أمر ربنا، وخرجنا  استعمرنا  الشرق والغرب أو لا؟ من سلطهم؟ الله،  وما زال.وكل أمة ما تمشي  على رضا  الله لا بد وأن يمتحنها ويبتليها، قال:   وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ  وَلَكِنْ  كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ   [النحل:118].وأذكر أيضاً  حادثة أخرى:  اليهود يسمعون هذا الآن ولا يؤمنون،  هل هذا الكلام يقوله  محمد من عنده؟  وهم يجدونه بالحرف الواحد عندهم كيف ما  يقولون رسول الله؟  قالوا: رسول  الله ما هو لنا، هذا لأولاد إسماعيل، ونحن  أولاد إسحاق، لا،  ما هو لنا هذا  الرسول، يضللون العوام بهذا ويخدعونهم:  محمد رسول، ولكن  للعرب وليس لنا.                                                                                                          
**قراءة   في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [المناسبة ومعنى الآيات: لما ذكر الله   تعالى اليهود  بما أنعم على أسلافهم ] وأجدادهم [مطالباً إياهم بشكرها   فيؤمنوا برسوله،  ذكرهم هنا ببعض ذنوب أسلافهم ليتعظوا فيؤمنوا، فذكرهم   بحادثة اتخاذهم العجل  إلهاً وعبادتهم له، وذلك بعد نجاتهم من آل فرعون   وذهاب موسى لمناجاة الله  تعالى، وتركه هارون خليفة له فيهم، فصنع السامري   لهم عجلاً من ذهب، وقال  لهم: هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فاعبدوه، فأطاعه  أكثرهم،  وعبدوا العجل فكانوا  مرتدين بذلك، فجعل الله توبتهم من ردتهم أن  يقتل من  لم يعبد العجل مَن عبده  فقتلوا منهم سبعين ألفاً، فكان ذلك  توبتهم، فتاب  الله عليهم إنه هو التواب  الرحيم.كما ذكرهم بحادثة أخرى:  وهي أنه لما  عبدوا العجل وكانت ردة اختار  موسى بأمر الله تعالى منهم  سبعين رجلاً من  خيارهم ممن لم يتورطوا في جريمة  عبادة العجل، وذهب بهم  إلى جبل الطور  ليعتذروا إلى ربهم سبحانه وتعالى من  عبادة إخوانهم للعجل،  فلما وصلوا  قالوا لموسى: اطلب لنا ربك أن يسمعنا  كلامه، فأسمعهم قوله ]  ماذا قال لهم؟  قال لهم: [ إني أنا الله، لا إله إلا  أنا، أخرجتكم من أرض  مصر بيد شديدة؛  فاعبدوني ولا تعبدوا غيري. ولما أعلمهم  موسى بأن الله  تعالى جعل توبتهم  بقتل أنفسهم، قالوا: لن نؤمن لك ] هو  أخبرهم أن توبتهم  من أمر الله، وليس  موسى الذي أمرهم بقتل بعضهم بعضاً،  قالوا: لن نؤمن حتى  نرى الله، ونسمع  منه، وإلا غضبوا عليه وقتلوه.[ قالوا:  لن نؤمن لك، أي:  لن نتبعك على قولك  فيما ذكرت من توبتنا بقتل بعضنا بعضاً  حتى نرى الله  جهرة، وكان هذا منهم  ذنباً عظيماً لتكذيبهم رسولهم فغضب الله  عليهم،  فأنزل عليهم صاعقة  فأهلكتهم، فماتوا واحداً واحداً وهم ينظرون، ثم  أحياهم  تعالى بعد يوم  وليلة، وذلك ليشكروه بعبادته وحده دون سواه. كما  ذكرهم  بنعمة أخرى وهي  إكرامه لهم وإنعامه عليهم بتظليل الغمام عليهم وإنزال   المن والسلوى أيام  حادثة التيه في صحراء سيناء. وفي قوله تعالى:  وَمَا   ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ   [النحل:118] إشارة إلى أن محنة التيه كانت عقوبة لهم على   تركهم الجهاد  وجرأتهم على نبيهم؛ إذ قالوا له:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ  وَرَبُّكَ  فَقَاتِلا  إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ [المائدة:24] وما ظلمهم  في محنة  التيه، ولكن  كانوا هم الظالمين لأنفسهم]. وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (54) 
الحلقة (61)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (25) 


أمر الله بني إسرائيل بأن يدخلوا قرية ويدعوا الله بأن يحطّ عنهم خطاياهم،  فبدّلوا كلام الله، فأنزل الله عليهم عذاباً من عنده، وأمر الله نبيه أن  يذكّر اليهود بما أنعم عليهم من رزق وخير، لا تعب فيه ولا نصب، جاءهم بعد  لأواء وشدة، ولجوء إلى موسى كي يدعو ربه، حينها أمر الله موسى أن يضرب  بعصاه الحجر، فانفجرت عيون الماء صافية نقية.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت سورة البقرة، وإن الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله تعالى  على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها  والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا  مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا  حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *   فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ  فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ   *  وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ  عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ  رِزْقِ اللَّهِ وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ  [البقرة:58-60].                               

** لمحة تاريخية عن اليهود الذين جاءوا إلى المدينة                                                                                                   * *

                               ما زال السياق الكريم مع بني إسرائيل، أي: اليهود الذين  عايشوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بضع سنوات في هذه المدينة، وهم: بنو  قينقاع، وبنو النضير، وبنو قريظة، وهم يمثلون العالم اليهودي.ونزوحهم إلى  هذه الديار -كما علمتم زادني الله وإياكم علماً- سببه اضطهاد الروم لهم؛  لأنهم في نظرهم قتلة إلههم، وثاني سبب: تباشير التوراة والإنجيل ببعثة  النبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه يخرج من جبال فاران، وهي جبال مكة،  وأن مهاجره بلد ذات نخيل وسبخة، وهي يثرب، فجاءوا ينتظرون طلوع الشمس  المحمدية ليدخلوا في الإسلام، ويستردوا مجدهم وقوتهم ومملكتهم، فلما رأوا  أن الريح غير ملائمة، وأن الإسلام إذا دخلوا فيه أنساهم أجدادهم وآباءهم،  من ثَمَّ تغيرت قلوبهم، وناصبوا العداء للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  والمسلمين.وتم الذي أراده الله، فبنو قينقاع فعلوا فعلة قبيحة فأجلاهم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أول فئة منهم.وبنو النضير أرادوا قتل النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهم في حكم من قتل، فما كان من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه إلا أن أجلوهم إلى الشام.وبنو قريظة لما انظموا إلى الأحزاب، الذين  جاءوا لإبادة الإسلام وأهله، وانهزم الأحزاب بأمر الله، وعادوا إلى ديارهم  خائبين، حاصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني قريظة، فاستسلموا وخضعوا، فقتل  رجالهم، وكانوا نحواً من سبعين رجلاً، وسبى ذراريهم ونساءهم بحكم الله ..  بقضاء الله من فوق سبع سماوات. 

** كتابة التيه على بني إسرائيل أربعين سنة لخذلانهم نبيهم موسى عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                               هؤلاء اليهود المعبر عنهم في القرآن ببني إسرائيل، وقد طال  الحديث عنهم، عندما تتأمل تعرف أن القلوب بيد الله، يهدي من يشاء، استعرض  لهم حياتهم بكل ما فيها، جزئية جزئية، فلو كان الله أراد أن يسكنهم دار  السلام لكانوا دخلوا في الإسلام أجمعين، ولكن قَلَّ من دخل منهم في  الإسلام، أفراد قليلون، واسمع ما يقول لهم: واذكروا، أي: واذكر لهم يا  رسولنا. وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ  [البقرة:58]، من  القائل؟ القائل: الله عز وجل. من الواسطة الذي يبلغ؟ هو يوشع بن نون فتى  موسى وتلميذه وصاحبه؛ لأن بني إسرائيل لما وقفوا ذلك الموقف؛ موقف الهزيمة  المرة، كما وقف المسلمون الآن مع اليهود، وقالوا لموسى:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ  وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24]، ونحن نقول:  الأمم المتحدة .. أمريكا لم ما تخرج اليهود؟ ونحن أسوأ حالاً من أولئك،  نحن ألف مليون، وهم ستمائة ألف بنسائهم وأطفالهم، يقاتلون العمالقة،  ويخرجونهم من أرض القدس، أمر صعب، إلا أنه لما كان الله معهم ينتصرون، فنحن  لو كان الله معنا ولا ثلاثة أيام، والله لو يعرف اليهود أنا أقبلنا على  الله، وواليناه ووالانا، لعزموا على الرحيل من تلقاء أنفسهم.فلما جبنوا  وخاروا وتأخروا ضربهم الله أربعين سنة، وهم يتيهون في الأرض، في صحراء  سيناء، فلما طلع النهار شدوا على الجمال والبغال والحمير يمشون يمشون، اشتد  الحر نزلوا، باتوا، غداً يجدون أنفسهم في مكانهم، ولكن الله عز وجل  أكرمهم؛ لأنهم أبناء وأحفاد أنبيائه ورسله، فهم أبناء يعقوب بن إسحاق بن  إبراهيم.فأنزل عليهم المن والسلوى: الحلوى واللحم، والغمائم تظللهم من حر  الشمس، ويروى أن ثيابهم ما بليت ولا تمزقت، وبقيت كذلك.إذاً:  أَرْبَعِينَ  سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   [المائدة:26]، هكذا:  فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   [المائدة:26]، من هم الفاسقون اليوم؟ الذين خرجوا عن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا تحزن عليهم.                                                                     

** حال بني إسرائيل في عهد يوشع بن نون                                                                                                   * *

                               امتد الزمان وطالت الأيام فتوفي موسى عليه السلام، وقبله  أخوه هارون، ومات جيل الهزيمة؛ فالذين كانت أعمارهم أربعين وخمسين انتهوا،  ونشأت ناشئة جديدة صحراوية، لكنها ما نبتت في منابت الفسق والباطل، فقادهم  يوشع بن نون ، الذي نبأه الله، وأرسله إليهم.وقد ذكرت لكم ما أخبر به النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم من أن يوشع لما غزا وكان يوم جمعة، وكاد يصل إلى  الأسوار، والبناء للمدن كان على أسوار تعتمد عليه، فإذا الشمس تغرب، فخاف  إذا غربت يقف القتال؛ لأنهم مأمورون بعدم القتال يوم السبت، فنظر إلى الشمس  وقال: يا شمس! أنت مأمورة وأنا مأمور، قفِ مكانك. والله وقفت، وواصل الزحف  حتى دخل البلاد.الآن  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ   [البقرة:58]، على عهد يوشع أو لا؟ ادخلوا المدينة العاصمة، وهي القدس، فيها  العسل، واللبن، والفواكه، والخضر، يكفي أربعين سنة وأنت مع الحلوى ولحم  الطير.قد يقول القائل: ما هي الحلوى؟قلنا: هي الكمأة، لكن فيها عسل وحلوى،  من الحلاوة. ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ  شِئْتُمْ  [البقرة:58]، مما أحل الله لكم وأباح لكم. رَغَدًا  [البقرة:58]،  أي: عيشاً، واسعاً، طيباً، لا صعوبة فيه، ولا نكد. ورغد العيش: سعته  وطيبوبته. وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا  [البقرة:58]، المراد بالباب  المعروف الآن بباب حطة، هذا الباب أمرهم نبيهم يوشع وقائدهم عليه السلام  بأن يدخلوا راكعين، ومن الجائز أن نقول: كان سقف الباب منخفضاً، فلابد وأن  يطأطئ الرجل رأسه حتى يدخل، ولسنا في حاجة إلى هذا ما دام لم يثبت ذلك عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما أراد الله أن يمتحنهم: ادخلوا راكعين؛ لأن  السجود وضع الجبهة والأنف على الأرض، كيف يمشي الساجد؟ لا يمكنه  ذلك.فالمراد من السجود هنا: الخضوع، والذلة، والانكسار بين يدي الجبار؛  شكراً له على الإنعام، والتوبة إليه من التمرد والعصيان. ادخلوا راكعين،  والركوع صاحبه يمشي، والصحابي مشى من صف إلى صف بعيد وهو راكع. وَادْخُلُوا  الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا  [البقرة:58]، لم ما قال: ركعاً؟ لأن لفظ السجود هو  الذي يدل على المطلوب وهو الخضوع، والذلة، والانكسار أمام الجبار حيث أنعم  عليهم، وفتحوا البلاد.وإليكم ما يؤكد هذا: كيف دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم مكة يوم الفتح ودخلت خيله، ومعه اثنا عشر ألف بطل؟والله دخل ولحيته  الشريفة هكذا على قربوس السرج كأنه كتلة، خاشعاً .. خاضعاً .. شاكراً لله  نعمته عليه، قربوس لحيته تضرب في قربوس السرج، وما دخل متعنتراً.وهنا من  سنين ونحن نذكر جهلنا وهبوطنا وضلالنا، عندما يستقل الإقليم من أقاليمنا  المستعمرة، وكلها باستثناء هذا البلد، ما إن يستولوا على الحكم حتى يقيموا  حفلات العهر والباطل والغناء، ويطلبوا إخوانهم الذين يسمونهم بالعملاء  للاستعمار: اذبح، قتل، دمر، والأفراح إلى عنان السماء.فنقول: هل عرفتم كيف  دخل نبيكم مكة وقد أخرج منها؟!ثم لما دخل ووجد إخوانه وقد طأطئوا رءوسهم،  وانحنوا في ساحة المسجد الحرام، وهو مصلت السيف، ماذا قال؟ ( ما تظنون أني  فاعل بكم يا رجال قريش؟ قالوا: أخ وابن أخ. قال: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء )،  فلم ينتقم من أحد.كيف ما نذكر هذه المواقف؟!والعلة أبنائي معروفة، جهلة ما  عرفنا الله، ولا الطريق إليه، ماذا ترجو منا؟ تريد أن تختبرنا؟ عند الباب،  آذِ واحداً فقط ولو بنعلك، وانظر ماذا تشاهد؟إذاً:  وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ  سُجَّدًا  [البقرة:58]، أي: راكعين، شكراً لله رب العالمين، إظهاراً  للإذلال والطاعة لله، المنعم المتفضل. وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ  [البقرة:58]،  ومعنى (حِطَّةٌ): احطط عنا خطايانا، وقد تكون هذه الكلمة بالعبرية، وجاءت  في القرآن بحسب لغتهم، ولا بأس أن تكون (حِطَّةٌ) بمعنى: احطط عنا خطايانا،  ولها نظير في اللغة على وزن خسة.إذاً: قولوا هذه الكلمة، تعلنون فيها عن  ذنوبكم الماضية من الفسق، والضلال، والعصيان، واطلبوا من الله تعالى أن يحط  عنكم خطاياكم؛ لتدخلوا طاهرين.والجزاء: قال تعالى:  نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ  [البقرة:58]، سبحان الله ما أكرم الله وما أشد حلمه! كأنهم  أطفال صغار يربيهم، لا إله إلا الله،  وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ  [البقرة:58]، خطيئاتكم،  وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   [البقرة:58] أيضاً، فالذين عبدوا العجل يغفر لهم، والذين ما عبدوا العجل  يزيدهم في إحسانهم .. الذين فسقوا وتمردوا يغفر لهم، والذين استقاموا وما  عصوا يزيد في الإحسان إليهم، فالسعادة للجميع،  نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:58]، نزيدهم من إنعامنا،  وإكرامنا، وإفضالنا.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم:  فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا  غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ  [البقرة:59]، أرأيتم العلة ما هي؟ الظلم،   فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا  [البقرة:59]، ظلموا من؟الظلم: هو وضع الشيء  في غير موضعه، فالذين وضعوا الشيء في غير موضعه من بينهم الذين عبدوا غير  الله، وضعوا العبادة لغير الله، وهكذا كل الذين قارفوا الذنوب فهم في ذلك  ظالمون لأنفسهم، متهيئون للعصيان من جديد والتمرد؛ لأن نفوسهم خبثت، وما  بقي فيها نور.                               

** تبديل بني إسرائيل لكلام الله                                                                                                   * *

                                فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي  قِيلَ لَهُمْ  [البقرة:59]، بدلوا، قالوا: حنطة، بدل حطة، بعضهم قال: حنطة،  حبة في شعيرة، أعوذ بالله، هذا نوع من الاستهزاء أو لا؟ولا تنسوا الآن بين  المسلمين من يستهزئ ويسخر من كلام الحق، إذا كان ما هو من حزبه أو من  جماعته أو من كذا، ويقول كلمات أسوأ من هذا ويسخر، ولا عجب. فَبَدَّلَ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا [البقرة:59]، أنفسهم، فشوهوها، وقبحوها، وأصابوها  بالظلمة، والنتن، والعفن من جراء الفسق، والفجور، وارتكاب كبائر الذنوب،  هؤلاء بدلوا القول الذي قاله الله لهم على لسان يوشع ، ادخلوا راكعين  وقولوا: احطط عنا خطايانا، قولوا: حطة، قالوا: حنطة، ودخلوا يزحفون على  أستاههم وبلَّغ هذا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما دخلوا راكعين، بل دخلوا  يزحفون على أستاههم وأدبارهم، ويقولون: حنطة، حبة في شعيرة.أرأيتم  الجماعات التي تهبط كيف؟ لا إله إلا الله.                                                                     

** عاقبة تبديل كلام الله                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي  قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا  [البقرة:59]، نقمة الجبار، الله موجود أو لا؟  نعم. أين هو؟ فوق عرشه .. فوق ملكوته، يدير الملكوت كله.وهذه الفاءات  لترتيب السببية على الفور:  فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   [البقرة:59]، أما الذين ما ظلموا لا حمى، لا نابض، ولا باردة، ولا صداع،   الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ، أنزلنا عليهم:  رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   [البقرة:59]، (رِجْزًا): عذاب فيه وسخ، وأكثر الروايات أنه اجتاحهم وباء،  وهو الطاعون، فما من واحد إلا وهو يخرأ -بلا شك- هذا رِجْز. فَأَنزَلْنَا  عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ  [البقرة:59]، الباء سببية، ما قال: بسبب فسقهم، قال: بسبب ما  كانوا يفسقون، أي: يتجدد فسقهم في كل أمر وكل نعيم، فسق متواصل؛ لا أنه فسق  واحد وآخذهم به وانتهى، لا .. لا، بل بسبب ما كانوا دائمين مستمرين عليه  من الفسق، كلما يؤمرون بأمر يسخرون منه ويتركونه.                                                                     

** ضرورة العودة إلى القرآن والسنة                                                                                                   * *

                               هل في هذه الآيات عبرة للمؤمنين؟ هل تنقضي عبر هذه الآيات؟  والله ما تنقضي ما بقي إنسان يعبد الله.هل المسلمون ينتفعون بهذا؟هل  يجتمعون عليه ويدرسونه في المدن والقرى بالنساء والرجال، لا والله، كيف  ينتفعون إذاً؟ قولوا لي: كيف؟إذا لم يجتمع المؤمنون والمؤمنات في بيوت ربهم  كل ليلة وطول العام من المغرب إلى العشاء يدرسون كتاب الله، ويعملون بهداه  أنى لهم أن يعرفوا أو يهتدوا!الآن الأمم المتحضرة التي نتعشق حياتها،  ونجري وراءها، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف دولاب العمل، فأغلقت المصانع  والمتاجر، ووقف دولاب المزارع وغيرها، وذهبوا إلى اللهو والباطل: دور  السينما .. المقاصف .. الملاعب .. المسابح، ونحن أيضاً لا .. لا. نحن نحب  الدنيا أكثر، لا نستطيع، إذا غابت الشمس صل ثلاث ركعات المغرب وافتح الدكان  وأدر الشغل والمصنع حتى نصبح أقوياء قادرين على أن نضرب أوروبا!ماذا عسانا  أن نقول؟ هبطنا إلى الحضيض.كيف نعود؟نعود إذا رجعنا إلى القرآن والنبي، لا  أقل ولا أكثر، فالقرآن روح، فلا حياة بدونه، والنبي سراج منير، فلا هداية  بدونه.أين نجد الله والرسول والله يقول:  فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ  فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [النساء:59]؟الله: كتابه، والرسول: هديه وسنته.ما  عندنا استعداد يا شيخ نطلب هذا، مشغولون نحن! بم؟ بما نهيئه من طعام،  وشراب، ولباس، ونكاح، و.. و.. هذا هو شغلنا الشاغل، فليس عندنا وقت.إذاً:  هذا شغل الهابطين، أنتم لا تريدون السماء؟ أوه! أين السماء هذه؟ لا تريدون  أن تسكنوا في الملكوت الأعلى؟ لا ندري. كيف لا تدرون؟ أما سمعتم الله تعالى  يقول:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   [النساء:69].كيف تطلع إلى السماء -يا عبد الله- إذا لم تلبس ثياباً خاصة  بالطلوع، وإذا لم تستعمل آلات خاصة بالطلوع؟! هل رأيتم طياراً أو من يعرجون  إلى الأفق؟ هل يبقون كعادتهم أو يبدلون كل شيء؟ حتى لباسهم يغيروه، ونحن  نريد الملكوت الأعلى؟ لا يا شيخ، لا تقل هكذا. لو أردنا صادقين لأقبلنا على  الله وأطعناه، لكنها كلمات باللسان فقط.أعيد الآية من جديد وتأملوا:   وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ  شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ  نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  فَبَدَّلَ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا  عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ  [البقرة:58-59].إذاً: احذروا الفسق والظلم يا أيها المسلمون!  فلستم بأشرف من بني إسرائيل.احذروا الفسق والظلم، وقد فعل الله ما علمتم  بالظالمين وبالفاسقين من بني إسرائيل، فلا يبقى بعد اليوم ظلم ولا فسق في  ديار المسلمين!                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ  عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ  رِزْقِ اللَّهِ وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ  [البقرة:60].اذكر  يا رسولنا لهم، قل لهم: اذكروا يا معشر يهود! القرآن يفضح سرائركم، ويظهر  خفاياكم، وأنتم لا تنكرون هذا، وهل يستطيعون إنكاره؟ لا يستطيعون.اذكروا إذ  استسقى موسى لقومه، أين استسقى لهم؟ في مصر؟ لا .. لا.. النيل كاف، هذا في  التيه، لما اجتازوا الديار المصرية بانفلاق البحر وخروجهم إلى أرض سيناء،  عطشوا في يوم من الأيام، وكادوا يموتون من العطش. فأوحى الله تعالى إلى  موسى أن:  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ  [البقرة:60]، لعل هذا حجر خاص، أو  هو حجر لكن بعد فترة أصبح الحجر معهوداً لهم، يحملونه معهم على البهائم إذا  رحلوا، فإذا انقطع الماء وعطشوا يضربه موسى فيتفجر الماء. هذا سحر؟ السحر  لا يظهر بهذا المظهر، يظهر بالعين فقط، هؤلاء يشربون، ويغتسلون، ويتوضئون  الأيام والليالي. فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ  [البقرة:60]،  فضرب: بسم الله،  فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ  [البقرة:60]، والله  اثْنَتَا  عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا  [البقرة:60]، من هنا عين .. من هنا كالبزبوز كما تسمونه  أو الكباس،  اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا  [البقرة:60]، لم هذا العدد؟ لأن  قبائلهم اثنتا عشرة قبيلة، وهؤلاء هم الأسباط، أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام،  وإخوة يوسف كم كانوا؟ اثنا عشر رجلاً: بنيامين، ويوسف، وعشرة: يهودا ومن  معه، كل ولد منهم أصبح شيخ قبيلة، وقبيلة حرب عندنا في الحجاز تفرعت إلى  أفخاذ وبطون.إذاً: كل واحد أصبح أبا لقبائل متعددة.فكانوا اثنتي عشرة  قبيلة، أي: سبطاً، كل عين يشرب منها سبط حتى لا يتزاحموا؛ لأنهم ما زالوا  لم يتربوا في حجور الصالحين، والله ممكن يتضاربون.رأينا الحجاج قبل أن يفتح  الله بهذه المياه يتقاتلون في منى، رأينا بعضهم بالسكين في يده على  الكباس.إذاً: من رباهم؟ما جلسوا في حجور الصالحين، فالله عز وجل من رحمته  وإحسانه بهم جعل لكل قبيلة عيناً خاصة بها، كباس مستقل، وفعل هذا بهم في  البحر، فانفلق اثنتا عشرة فرقة،  كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ   [الشعراء:63]، لأنهم لو مشوا في فرقة واحدة يتزاحمون ويتضاربون، ويقولون  الباطل.إذاً: اثنتي عشرة قنطرة أو جسراً يمشون عليه، وكذلك الماء لو كان  عيناً واحدة، ولا تنس.كيف حال المسلمين اليوم، إذا تزاحموا على دكان فقط  ترى العجب.ولكن ما كل المسلمين هكذا يا شيخ؟إي والله، الذين تربوا في حجور  الصالحين، وأصبحوا من ذوي الأحلام والنهى، والعقول، والبصائر، حاشاهم، إنهم  كالملائكة في السماء لا يظلمون، ولا يؤذون، ولا يتعرضون لأحد.والذين ما  عرفوا يزني بعضهم بنساء بعض.يا شيخ! لا تقل هذا الكلام!والله العظيم، مسلم  يزني بامرأة مسلم أو بنته كيف يتم هذا؟ أين قلبه؟ أين عقله؟ أين دينه؟ أين  إيمانه؟يا شيخ! يدخلون أيديهم في جيوب إخوانهم وهم يطوفون بالكعبة، ويسلمون  على رسول الله، ويسلبون أموالهم من الحرم، صح أو لا؟كيف يتم هذا؟ لأنهم ما  ربوا في حجور الصالحين .. ما جلسوا مجالس الهدى .. ما عرفوا الله، ولا  بكوا بين يديه، ولا ولا.. ماذا تريد منهم؟ النساء كالرجال على حد سواء، لا  يعذر إلا من لم يبلغ الحلم، فما زال لم يبلغ نعفو عنه.                               

** طريق العودة إلى الله                                                                                                   * *

                               يا شيخ! ما الطريق إلى أن نعود؟ما دام أننا نشعر بهذا  الشعور، الجواب: كتاب (المسجد وبيت المسلم).سكت العلماء .. سكت الطلبة، لا  أدري ماذا أصابنا؟أسألكم بالله: كم شهراً ونحن في الكتاب؟سنة وأربعة أشهر،  ما بلغنا أن طالب علم جمع أهل القرية -بوسائل الحب، والعطف، والرحمة-  بنسائهم وأطفالهم، وأخذ يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، منذ شهر أو شهرين أو كذا،  ما وقع.إذاً: كيف نعود؟ عائدون .. عائدون.جماعة إخواننا الفلسطينيين،  أنشودة: عائدون، أين تعودون؟ ومتى نعود؟!إذا عجزنا عن أن نلتقي بربنا في  بيته، نبكي بين يديه بنسائنا وأطفالنا، ونتمرغ في التربة بين يديه رجاء أن  يرحمنا، ما استطعنا هذا فقط، ونستطيع أن نسود ونقود، وآه! خرافة هذا، ما هو  معقول أبداً.لا عودة إلا من طريق:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، يعلمهم ماذا؟  الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، يهذب أرواحهم، وأخلاقهم،  ونفوسهم.  

** تذكير بني إسرائيل برزق الله لهم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ  [البقرة:60]، كم؟   اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا  [البقرة:60]، العين مؤنثة:  اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ  عَيْنًا  . قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ  [البقرة:60]، لا إله  إلا الله، كل قبيلة عرفت المشرب من أين تشرب؟ لا زحام ولا ولا.. آمنت  بالله.وقلنا لهم:  كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:60]،  (كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا) كلوا ماذا؟ الكمأة، وكلوا لحم الطير: السلوى.إذاً:   وَاشْرَبُوا  [البقرة:60]، هذا الماء العذب، هذا ما هو ماء الدنيا، ما هو  من تحت الأرض ولا من السماء، هذا بكلمة: كن، فكان، والحجر يحمل أطنان  الماء، ويحملونه معهم؛ لأنهم ما هم مقيمين في مكان واحد، كل يوم  يرحلون.إذاً: الحجر يحملونه معهم.هل استطاع اليهود أن ينكروا هذا؟ لا  ينكرونه، لم -إذاً- تعرضون عن الإسلام؟ بهاليل.والله بودي أن نجلس مع يهود  ونتحدث معهم، وهو فيهم نوع من البهللة.أنتم تريدون السعادة أو الشقاء؟  تريدون العز والكمال، أو الهون والدون؟تريدون هذه السعادة؟ والله لا سبيل  إلا أن تدخلوا في رحمة الله، كما دخل موسى وهارون من قبل.تريدون العزة  والسيادة؟ ما هو بالسحر والمكر والخديعة، والله لن يتم ذلك إلا بالإسلام،  احملوا راية الإسلام وقودوا البشرية.يا شيخ! لا تلم اليهود، لُم المسلمين  الضائعين التائهين، ألف مليون ما عرفوا الطريق إلى الله إلا من رحم  الله.قال:  قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:60]، هذا رزق الله أو لا؟ ما هو بأيديهم،  فالطير ينزل عليهم يمسكونه، يذبحون ويأكلون، والكمأة تخرج من الأرض،  مِنْ  رِزْقِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:60]، والماء من الحجر.                                                                     

** النهي عن الفساد في الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                                وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ  [البقرة:60]،  والعِثي: هو شر الفساد، أقبح فساد هو العثي. وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ  مُفْسِدِينَ [البقرة:60]، كيف يفسد في الأرض؟  وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا [الأعراف:56]، كل من يعمل بمعصية الله ورسوله  في قرية .. في شارع .. في جبل .. في البحر .. في السماء، فهو يفسد في  الأرض.من المفسدون في الأرض؟الذين يستحلون ما حرم الله .. الذين يرفضون  فرائض الله .. الذين يتكبرون عن عبادة الله، هم المفسدون في الأرض.بين لنا  وجه ذلك يا شيخ؟اسمعوا! القمار .. الزنا .. اللواط .. شرب الخمر .. عقوق  الوالدين .. ترك الصلاة .. منع الزكاة، هذه والله كالقنابل المدمرة، تفسد  الأرض إفساداً كاملاً.إذاً: كل من يعمل بغير طاعة الله والرسول، قل: إنه  يفسد في الأرض، يفسدها لينتهي منها الخير والبركة والرحمة، والطهر،  والصفاء، والعدل، والإخاء، وتصبح البشرية كالحيوانات يأكل بعضها  بعضاً.الإفساد ضد الإصلاح.فالإصلا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (55) 
الحلقة (62)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (26) 


"أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير" كانت هذه إجابة موسى لقومه حين رأى  جهلهم بما هو خير لهم وأفضل، لم لا؟ أليس العسل خيراً من البصل، واللحم  خيراً من الفوم والقثاء؟ ومع هذا قيل لهم: أردتم الهبوط مما أنتم فيه من  نعيم فافتحوا مصراً من الأمصار، وستجدون فيه مرادكم، فأعرضوا، ومنعهم جبنهم  وخورهم، وزادوا الطين بلة بأن كفروا بآيات الله وقتلوا الأنبياء وعصوا،  واعتدوا، فضرب الله عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وحلّ عليهم غضبه، فبعداً لهم،  ولمن سلك مسلكهم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ  نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا  مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا  وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى  بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ  وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا  وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:61].ما زال السياق الكريم في موعظة وتذكير  بني إسرائيل، والنبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسل لهداية الخلق،  وإنجاء البشرية عامة من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، والقرآن الكريم نزل أيضاً  لهداية الخلق، فلا تنقطع هدايته، ولا تنطفئ أنواره إلى أن يرفعه الله  تعالى إليه. 

** جهالة بني إسرائيل بالخير                                                                                                   * *

                               وها نحن منذ ليالٍ مع بني إسرائيل، ولنستمع إلى ما قال  تعالى لهم:  وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى  [البقرة:61]، اذكر لهم يا رسولنا،  واذكروا أنتم يا معشر اليهود، إذ قلتم وأنتم في صحراء التيه مع نبي الله  ورسوله موسى وأخيه هارون  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ   [البقرة:61]، وقد عرفنا ما هذا الطعام، إنه المن والسلوى، الحلوى ولحم  الطير المشوي، فهل هناك غذاء أتم من هذا؟!هكذا واجهوا نبي الله ورسوله موسى  بهذا الكلام الهابط السافل.ويبدو كما أشار بعض أهل العلم إلى أن بني  إسرائيل مع موسى ما كانوا يعتقدون رسالته ونبوته، وكأنهم ظنوا أنه خدعهم  ومكر بهم، فأخرجهم من الديار المصرية، ولهذا دلائل أيضاً، وظواهر تظهر فيها  هذه الحقيقة، أما قالوا له:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا  هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24] في بداية دخول سيناء؟ أما عبدوا العجل؟  صنعوه وعبدوه. إذاً: قلوبهم مريضة، فما هم بواثقين في موسى.أما قالوا:   أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  [النساء:153]؟!أما قالوا: فليسمعنا كلامه؟ هذا  يقوله مؤمن موقن؟ والله لا يقوله إلا شاك، وما هو بموقن أبداً.فالآن بعد  هذه الآيات العظيمة يقولون لنبي الله موسى:  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ  وَاحِدٍ  [البقرة:61]، ما هذا الأسلوب؟!  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ  أبداً  عَلَى  طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ ، هذا موقف محرج لموسى، ثم لو كان الطعام الواحد غير كافٍ  .. غير مغذٍ .. غير نافع، هذا في ربوة الطعام وقمته، لحم الطير والحلويات،  المن والسلوى. فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  [البقرة:61]، وأنتم لم لا تدعونه؟ ما  هو ربكم؟! تلاحظ الأسلوب الهابط أو لا؟  فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ   كأنهم  يقولون: نحن ما هو بربنا، أنت الذي تدعي أنه ربك ادعوه، هو الذي أمرك  بإخراجنا من ديارنا، والإتيان بنا في هذه المتاهات والصحارى، ادعوه.هل يليق  بنا أن نقول مثل هذا الكلام؟ لا. فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا  مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا  [البقرة:61]، الباقلاء معروفة.  المراد البقول مطلقاً من البصل إلى الخردل إلى كذا ..  وَقِثَّائِهَا   [البقرة:61]، والقثاء معروفة عندنا.  وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا   [البقرة:61]، هذه هي المغذيات، الفوم: قد يكون المراد به البر، يريدون  خبزاً، وقد يكون المراد به الثوم نفسه، فالفوم يطلق عليه الثوم، لكن بما  أنهم يريدون أكلة غير الحلوى واللحم، ممكن يريدون الخبز .. الحنطة،   وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا  [البقرة:61].فبم أجابهم موسى عليه  السلام؟  قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى  [البقرة:61]، أي:  أخس وأحط وأرخص، ولا قيمة له، ما قيمة البصل والثوم مع العسل ولحم الطير؟!   أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ   [البقرة:61]، أين يذهب بعقولكم؟!ثم قال لهم: بسم الله، والله هو الذي ينزل  أمره ونهيه على لسان رسوله موسى، فقال لهم:  اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ  لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:61]، وبخهم بالجبن والخور والضعف والهزيمة  بمثل هذا الكلام. اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا   من الأمصار، شمال، شرق، غرب، وادخلوا  منتصرين فاتحين وكلوا مما طلبتم، أما وأنتم جبناء تعيشون على الضعف  والهزيمة الروحية والذاتية، وتترفعون عن أكل ما هو أجود وخير وأحسن،  وتطالبون بما هو أخس وأهبط.صلى الله عليك يا موسى، كيف يعاني هذا  المعاناة؟! من يقوى على هذه المواقف لولا أن الله عز وجل يعضده ويقويه.  اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:61]، ما دمتم لا  تريدون هذا الأكل، وتطلبون غيره، بل وتطلبون ما هو أخس من الثوم والبصل  والقثاء، ادخلوا مصراً من الأمصار،  اهْبِطُوا ، لم قال:  اهْبِطُوا  مِصْرًا  ؟ لأنهم في مكان عالٍ .. في مكان مرتفع بالنسبة إلى تلك الأمصار  التي فيها الشرك، والكفر، والدناءة، والخسة، والهبوط، وانقطاع الوحي  والرسالات، وأنتم الآن مع رسولين كريمين، والوحي ينزل .. مع صفوة الخلق، في  أعلى مكان وأقدسه، إذ العبرة بما فيه من أنوار، اهبطوا وكلوا مع البهائم  كما تأكل، ولكن في نفس الوقت فيه توبيخه لهم بالجبن والضعف والهزيمة، إذ لو  ما جبنوا لكان مشى بهم إلى بيت المقدس وفتحها -والله- معهم، لكن انهزموا  قبل الوصول إلى الحدود، وما استطاعوا، قالوا:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ  فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24].                                                                     

** ضرب الذلة والمسكنة على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                                وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ   [البقرة:61]، متى ضربت؟ في أي وقت؟ من ثم بدأتهم؛ لأنهم تمردوا .. كفروا ..  فسقوا .. جبنوا، قل ما شئت، فكانت ضربة الله تعالى لهم أن أنزل عليهم الذل  والمسكنة، وضربها عليهم فلا يخرجون منها، كالقبة التي تضرب على أهلها،   وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ  فهم دائماً ضعفة ..  محتاجون .. فقراء .. لاصقين بالأرض، والذل لا يفارقهم، فلا يستطيعون أن  يرفعوا رءوسهم بين سكان العالم، وضربت عليهم كالقبة التي تحوط بأصحابها.ومن  ضرب هذا عليهم؟ الله عز وجل. وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:61]، رجعوا في نهاية المطاف يحملون غضب الله وسخطه عليهم.أليسوا  أبناء الأنبياء وأولاد المرسلين؟ بلى، ولكن فسقوا عن أمر الله، وخرجوا عن  طاعة الله، وتمردوا، ووقفوا مواقف مع رسول الله موسى وأخيه هارون لا يقفها  ذو عقل من البشر، فلما واصلوا الفسق والخروج عن الطاعة والتمرد والعصيان؛  فقد استوجبوا نقمة الله، فضرب  عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ  وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ [البقرة:61]. 

** علة ضرب الذلة والمسكنة على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى مبيناً العلة:  ذَلِكَ   الذي تم وحصل، واستقر  فيهم، وهو ملازمهم من الذل والمسكنة، ذلك بسبب ماذا؟  بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:61]، ما معنى:  يَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ؟ جحدوها، ولم يعترفوا بها، ولم يعملوا بمقتضاها.آيات  الله ليست أغاني وقصائد شعرية، آيات الله تحمل الأحكام والشرائع والسنن  والقوانين، فالذي بيننا يمنع الزكاة، أو يترك الصلاة، أو يستبيح ما حرم  الله، ما آمن بآيات الله، فلا يكفي المرء أن يقول: آمنت بكتاب الله. والله  لا يكفيه، ليست قضية لسان: آمنت بكتاب الله، وهو لم يحل ما أحل، ولم يحرم  ما حرم، ولم يعترف بواجب ولا بمحرم، يفعل الواجب أو يترك المكروه، فالإيمان  ما هو صوري: آمنت. وأنت تضحك وتسخر.فذلك الذي حل بهم، وكان ما أصابهم من  الذل والمسكنة هو بسبب كفرهم بآيات الله.وسواء كانت المعجزات التي شاهدوها  بأعينهم وهم يعيشون فيها أو كانت آيات الله في التوراة وما تحمل من شرائع  وقوانين وبيان الحلال والحرام، ذلك بسبب أنهم كفروا بآيات الله أولاً.  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  [البقرة:61]، هل بعد قتل  الأنبياء من ذنب؟!وكلمة: (بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ) هل هناك ما يستوجب قتل نبي؟  والله لا يوجد، ولكنها من باب التوعية والتفقيه والتعريف والتعليم، لو كان  نبياً أو عالماً استوجب ما يقتل به لهان الأمر، لكن بغير الحق .. بغير ما  يقتضي قتل النبي والعالم؛ لأنهم كانوا يقتلون الأنبياء ويقتلون العلماء، إذ  قال تعالى:  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ  النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:21]، فإذا قام العالم يعظ، أو يذكّر: يأمر أو ينهى  يغتالونه ويقتلونه؛ لأنه شوش عليهم، أو أفسد عليهم طيب حياتهم، وهذا ليس في  التيه، هذا عام إلى أن بعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا استعدادهم إلى  أن بعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ أما سقوه السم في خيبر ليقتلوه؟ أما  تآمروا عليه هنا في بني النضير ليقتلوه؟ أما دخلوا الحرب ضده مع الأحزاب  ليقتلوه؟! ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  [البقرة:61]،  وكلمة (يَكْفُرُونَ) ليست كفروا، فما زالوا إلى الآن يكفرون، والمضارع  يقتضي الحدوث والتجدد، فما قال: بأنهم كفروا، بل يكفرون إلى الآن، وادعهم  إلى الإسلام، واعرض عليهم آيات الله يكفرون بها. وَيَقْتُلُونَ  النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  [البقرة:61]، وإلى الآن لو يجدون نبياً  يقتلونه، وكل من يعارضهم في ما هم عليه من الفسق، والباطل، والشر، والفساد  يقتلونه حتى ولو كان من بني إسرائيل.لكن ما سبب هذا البلاء؟ ذَلِكَ   تم  لهم،  بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:61].هل تريدون أن  تعرفوا؟الذي يعتاد منا ذنباً من الذنوب على سبيل المثال: شرب الكوكايين أو  الأفيون أو الحشيش، ثبت بما لا مجال للشك فيه أنه يتعذر عليه تركه .. يعجز  عن تركه.والذي اعتاد الأضاحيك والسخرية والباطل في مجالس خاصة تضيق نفسه،  ويمل الحياة ويسأمها إذا انقطع عن ذلك المجلس، فما يستطيب الحياة.والذي ألف  مجلس قمار، ولهو، وباطل إذا استمر يوماً بعد يوم، وعاماً بعد عام يصبح  طبعاً له.والذي يعتاد الكذب ويستمرؤه ويستحليه يوماً بعد يوم، عاماً بعد  عام، يصبح لا يستطيع ألا يكذب.فالذي اعتاد عادة من العادات الباطلة والسيئة  هذا شأنه، والآية تعلل لعلماء النفس بما هو فوق مستواهم، كيف يجرءون على  الكفر بآيات الله؟ وما بعد الكفر ذنب، كيف يجرءون على قتل الأنبياء  والعلماء من إخوانهم .. من أنبيائهم .. من علمائهم، ليسوا مستعمرين لهم  دخلوا عليهم بل هم من جلدتهم فكيف يجرءون على هذا؟!يقول الحكيم جل جلاله،  وعظم سلطانه:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  [البقرة:61]، وكيف تمكنت  هذه الحالة السوء من نفوسهم؟  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ   [البقرة:61]، العصيان، والاعتداء، ومجاوزة الحد والشرع والقانون، ذلك بسبب  عصيناهم.فمن هنا حرم الله عز وجل الكلمة الباطلة، كلمة فقط لا تسقط  السماء، ولا تتناثر الكواكب، ولا يغور الماء، ولا يموت الخلق، ومع هذا حرم  الله كلمة فقط يقولها العبد .. حرم نظرة فقط يتعمدها العبد .. حرم أكل حبة  عنب .. حرم كل ذنب لما يترتب على ذلك الذنب من أن فاعله يصبح بعد ذلك غير  قادر على تركه، ولا يستطيع التخلي عنه.فالعصيان ما هو؟العصيان: أن يأمر  الأمير فلا يطاع .. أن يأمر الأب لا يطاع .. أن يأمر الوالد لا  يطاع.العصيان عدم الطاعة، عصى يعصي عصياناً إذا لم يستجب للأمر ولا  للنهي.والمراد من العصيان وعدم الطاعة: أولاً: عصيان أمر الله ونهيه ..  عصيان أمر موسى وأخيه الرسولين ونهيهما .. عصيان العلماء الرشداء كـكالب  ويوشع بن نون وغيرهم من العلماء الذين كانوا بينهم صالحين،  وَكَانُوا  يَعْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:61]، الاعتداء: مجاوزة الحد، لا يقفون عند ما أحل  الله وحرم الله، بل يتجاوزون ذلك، ولا يقفون عندما قنن لهم وشرع، يعتدون  اعتداء الحيوانات على ما حرم الله ونهى الله عنه من المأكولات والمشروبات  والمناكح وما إلى ذلك.                                                                     

** خطاب الله لبني إسرائيل خطاب لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! نرجع لهذه الآيات، ولا نشغل أنفسنا ببني  إسرائيل، فإننا نحن المأمورون بهذا والمخاطبون.بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:   وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ   [البقرة:61]، فالذين لا يصبرون على الخبز الحلال، واللحم الحلال، والشراب  الحلال، ويريدون ما حرم الله من المطاعم والمشارب والملابس، هل صبروا؟ ما  صبروا. ويطلبون هذه المحرمات ويسعون للحصول عليها باختراق أسوار الكتاب  والسنة، وما الفرق بينهم وبين أولئك التائهين الذين قالوا:  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ  عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ  [البقرة:61]؟ فالذي عنده قرص العيش ولا يرضى به  ويحاول أن يكذب أو أن يخدع أو يغش أو يسلب ويغصب حتى يأكل اللحم أو  البقلاوة، ما بينه وبين أولئك من فرق أبداً، فهو ما صبر، وطالب بغير ما  أعطاه الله.والذي يسكن في خيمة .. في عش كما يقولون .. في كوخ .. يسكن في  منزل ويقول: إلى متى وأنا هكذا؟ فيقدم على بنوك الربا ويستقرض الآلاف  ليبني، ويعتذر يقول: أين أسكن أنا وأولادي؟! وهذه حال عامة في العالم  الإسلامي، وهذا أُسأل عنه طول العام: ماذا أصنع؟ ما عندي مسكن أسكنه؟ إذاً:  آخذ من البنك بالقرض، وأبني لنفسي وأولادي، هل يجوز هذا؟ هذا هو مسلك بني  إسرائيل: لا أصبر على ما أعطاني ربي؛ خيمة من شعر .. كوخ من خشب وقصب،  وأسكن كما يسكن الفقراء والمساكين، ولا أتعدى حدود الله وأخرج عن طاعة الله  وأبني لي عمارة أو بيتاً بالمال الحرام، فقد ذبحت نفسي وأنا لا أشعر،  والذي يجرؤ على مثل ذلك سوف لا يستطيع أبداً أن يقف عند حد من حدود الله،  متى طالبته نفسه، وصاحت به شهوته وهواه، ويسترسل وراء هذا.يتجر بتجارة  بسيطة على قدر حاله، لا يصبر، لا يحمد الله على أنه وفر قوتاً حلالاً، وهو  الخبز والماء، وهو يعلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شبع من خبز  شعير مرة في يوم واحد حتى لقي الله، ولا يرضى بهذا، ويطلب الربا من البنوك  ليوسع التجارة، توسع التجارة لماذا؟ ماذا تريد؟ أتقتل نفسك وأنت لا تشعر،  ويأتي بالمال الحرام؟!وآخر يريد أن يتزوج فلا يجد ماذا يفعل؟ يدفع مائة ألف  مهراً، ويعد حفلاً لكذا، ويطلب المال من المال الحرام من البنك.لعلي واهم!  أنا أعجب منا نحن في ديار القدس كم مصرفاً في المدينة؟ خمسة .. ستة ..  عشرة.هل بيننا يهود أو نصارى أو مشركون؟ والله لا يوجد.من هم الذين يأتون  البنك ويعمرونه حتى ينمو ويزداد ويفتح آخر .. بعد آخر، كيف يتم هذا؟يتم  لأننا ما شكرنا نعمة الله علينا، كاليهود لما قالوا:  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى  طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ  [البقرة:61]. أو كفرنا وظلمنا وفسقنا يختلف عنهم؟ لا  يختلف أبداً.الله يقول:  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ   [البقرة:61]، وعصياننا واعتداؤنا لا بأس به، لأننا ماذا؟ أبناء الأنبياء  نحن؟ لا أبداً، هم أبناء الأنبياء، ليس نحن.إذاً:  وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا  مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا  وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا  [البقرة:61]، هذا ينطبق علينا أيضاً  أننا نطلب ألواناً من الطعام والشراب والملابس من الخارج؛ من ديار الكفر  لنكون مثلهم، وهل يليق بنا هذا؟ لو كنا صالحين نطلب أطعمة ليست من حظنا،  ولا من نصيبنا.وأشربة نستوردها، لم ما نشرب الماء الذي عندنا؟ أليس هذا عدم  رضا بالنعمة التي بيننا ونطلب غيرها؟ وكيف يصل هذا الطعام والشراب؟ لا  تسأل عن حمله وكيف وصل.قال لهم: بسم الله،  اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ  لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:61]، أيها الشجعان! أيها الأبطال! يا من  آلمكم هذا الغذاء الطيب الطاهر، وتريدون البصل والثوم، وتريدون المعازف،  والمقاصف والملاهي، والأباطيل،  اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا  [البقرة:61]، اغزوا  وافتحوا، فإذا ما استطاعوا، أسكتهم.                                                                     

** عاقبة الاسترسال في المعاصي                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى:  وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ  وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:61] يا معاشر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! كل من يسترسل وراء المعصية، ويمشي وراءها فيحاد الله  ورسوله، ويخرج عن طاعتهما فليعلم أنه سيصاب بما أصيب به مَن قبلنا.والعالم  الإسلامي مصاب الآن بالذلة والمسكنة، واليهود أصبحوا أرفع منا .. أصبحوا  أعز منا، وأكرم منا في العالم، أليس كذلك؟ ألف مليون مسلم أذلهم اليهود،  وهذا من عجائب تدبير الله، وهنا لا تنظر إلا إلى الله، هذا الذي يرفع قوماً  أذلهم، بل كتب عليهم الذلة والمسكنة، فيرفعهم ويزيل الذل والمسكنة عنهم؛  لنشاهد آيات الله في الكون.والله ما فعل الله هذا إلا من أجل تأديبنا .. من  أجل تبصيرنا وفتح أعيننا، علَّنا نعود إليه، ونمد أيدينا إليه بطاعته  والإيمان به.ومع هذا ما استفاق النائمون أبداً، وإنها والله لأعظم آية ..  أعظم من آيات موسى، ألف مليون مسلم يذلهم الأذلاء .. يمسكنهم الممسكنون،  المضروب عليهم الذلة والمسكنة، أليس هذا عجباً؟ إي والله عجب! لم يفعل الله  هذا؟ لأنه ليس له من أولياء إلا نحن، فقط نحن المسلمين أولياء الله، فلما  تمردنا عليه وخرجنا عن طاعته يبيدنا؟ يصيبنا بوباء ينهي وجودنا؟ ليس إلا  نحن مؤمنون. فلابد وأن يؤدبنا، وهو مظهر من مظاهر التأديب الإلهي، وإلا كيف  تتصور أن خمسة ملايين يهودي يذلون العالم الإسلامي ويهينونهم؟! من فعل  هذا؟ الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، هل أفاق النائمون؟ هل صحا  الغافلون؟ ما زلنا كما نحن، ما عرفنا الطريق.وقوله عز وجل:  ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:61]، هذا تعليم  لنا أو لا؟ الذين يكفرون بشرائع الله يعطلونها، وأحكام الله يدوسونها  ويتعدونها، ينزل الله بهم نقمه، فليس العالم الإسلامي بأشرف أبداً من أبناء  الأنبياء وأولاد المرسلين، والله يقول:  وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ  [الجاثية:16]، لكن لما فسقوا، وعصوا، وخرجوا عن الطاعة،  وحاربوا أولياء الله من الأنبياء والعالمين بالله. انظر ماذا أنزل عليهم؟   ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ  النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  [البقرة:61].الطابع الأخير:  ذَلِكَ   [البقرة:61] الذي سمعتم سببه: عصيانهم واعتداؤهم. مجرد عصيان؟ إي نعم، ما  أطاعوا الله ولا أطاعوا رسوله، وكانوا يعتدون على حدود الله فيتجاوزونها،  وهذا أبو القاسم العليم الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لنا: ( اتقوا  الدنيا، واتقوا النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء )، هل  عاشرهم؟ هل عاش معهم؟ كيف عرف هذا؟ إنه الوحي الإلهي.                                                                     

** اتقاء الدنيا بالآخرة                                                                                                   * *

                               ( اتقوا الدنيا )، كيف نتقي الدنيا؟ لا نعطيها قلوبنا  ووجوهنا، ونجري وراءها للإكثار منها، للتفوق فيها .. للزائد عن الطعام  والشراب واللباس والسكن، فالدنيا إذا أقبلت على العبد وأقبل عليها سلبته  مخه وعقله، وأصبح مادياً بحتاً، لا يتحرك إلا في مجال الدنيا.كيف نتقي  الدنيا يا رسول الله؟ بماذا نتقيها؟ نتقيها بضرتها الآخرة؛ فنقبل على  الآخرة، ونحول همومنا كلها إلى الدار الآخرة، فيخف ما نحن مقبلون عليه من  الشهوات، والأهواء، والأطماع في الدنيا.نعم! من أقبل على الآخرة أدبر عن  الدنيا وأعرض عنها، ومن أدبر عن الآخرة وأقبل على الدنيا أكلته وأخذته،  فأصبح أسيراً لها وعبداً.( اتقوا الدنيا )، بم نتقيها يا رسول الله؟ نتقيها  بالآخرة، فبدل أن يكون همنا منصب على الدنيا: الأكل، والشرب، والنكاح،  واللذة، واللباس، والمركوب، ولا نعطي للآخرة إلا جزءاً لا قيمة له. اليوم  أربعاً وعشرين ساعة لا نعطي للآخرة ولا ساعة، الذين يصلون خمس صلوات عبارة  عن ساعة إلا ربعاً، أين الأربع والعشرين ساعة؟! ماذا أعطينا للآخرة؟ مع أن  الآخرة خير وأبقى،  وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى  [الأعلى:17].                                                                     

** واتقوا النساء                                                                                                   * *

                               ونتقي النساء، كيف نتقي النساء؟ بم نتقي النساء؟نتقي النساء  بتعليمهن بما يحب الله ويكره الله، ليلزمن البيوت، يذكرن الله  ويعبدنه.نتقي النساء بعدم فتح باب الخلاعة والدعارة لهن.نتقي النساء بألا  نجري وراء النساء، فيسلبن قلوبنا وعقولنا، ويصبح لا هم لنا إلا النساء.وقد  أصيب من قبلنا بهذه المحنة، فاليهود أهل كتاب كان سبب هلاكهم ودمارهم  النساء، وها نحن نركض في نفس الطريق من إندونيسيا إلى المغرب، في نفس  المسلك: الدنيا والنساء ( فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء ).وقد  ذكر لنا الكعب العالي، فإذا به يباع في المدينة، كانت اليهودية إذا كانت  قصيرة الجسم لا تظهر طويلة في الشارع تلبس حذاء كعبه عالي، الآن نساؤنا  وبناتنا يلبسن هذا، كيف تم هذا؟ 

** طريق النجاة                                                                                                   * *

                               المهم يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أن نعلم أننا غارقون،  ولا منقذ لنا إلا الله، وطريق الإنقاذ الصدق في الإيمان، ثم الإقبال على  الله، فنطلب رضاه بسلوك المسالك التي أمرنا أن نسلكها في كلامنا .. في  نومنا .. في يقظتنا .. في لباسنا .. في طعامنا .. في شرابنا .. في تجارتنا  .. في فلاحتنا، في كل مظاهر حياتنا، وما عندنا شيء تركه رسول الله ولم  يبينه، يقول أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: ( ما مات رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وترك شيئاً ينفع هذا الأمة وما دلهم عليه، ولا يضرها وما بينه لهم، حتى  قال: علمنا كل شيء حتى الخراءة )، كيف نجلس في المرحاض؟ نجلس جلسة خاصة  علمنا ذلك، وإذا بنا نعرض إعراضاً كاملاً، ولم يبق بيننا إلا القليل الذين  يحاولون أن يسلكوا مسالك الهدى وأن يسلكوا سبل الخير.وكيف الطريق؟الطريق  فقط أن نعود إلى المسجد، فالمسجد ملتقى أرواح المؤمنين من الملائكة، ومن  الإنس والجن، بيت الله.كيف يا شيخ؟كهذا الجلوس. اسمع يا بني! واسمعي يا أمة  الله! لو كان أهل كل قرية هم الآن جالسون هذا المجلس، فلا دكان مفتوحاً،  ولا عمل ولا ولا.. غابت الشمس فهم في بيت الرب، يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، فكل  مسجد في أي حي من أحياء المدن غابت الشمس وهم في بيت الله، أسألكم بالله:  هل يضيعهم الله؟هل يسلط عليهم وباء أو أعداء؟هل يبقى بينهم من تسول له نفسه  أن يسرق أو يفجر أو يزني أو يعهر؟هل يبقى بينهم من يكيد ويمكر، أو يحسد  ويغش إخوانه المؤمنين؟والله لا يبقى؛ لأنه العلم، والعلم معرفة الله، إذ كل  ما نشكوه وتشكوه البشرية -كما قدمنا وقررنا- هو الجهل بالله وبمحابه  ومساخطه وبما عنده وما لديه، فمن لم يعرف الله لا يطيعه، ومن لم يعرف الله  لا يحبه، ومن لم يعرف الله لا يستجيب لندائه.أولاً: معرفة الله، كيف يمكننا  أن نعرف الله يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات؟ ما الطريق؟الطريق أن نجتمع  في بيته ويتلى علينا كتابه، وتبين لنا سنة نبيه، ونطالب بفعل الأمر وترك  النهي، وبالتأدب والتخلق لما يحب الله ورسوله، ولنصبر على ذلك، والعام بعد  العام وإذا بنا أمة ربانية، فيصبح حكامنا ربانيين، وعلماؤنا ربانيين، ونصبح  في وضعية قد نسود فيها العالم، ولا نريد السيادة، وإنما نريد أن نقود  البشرية لننقذها من جهنم والخلود في عالم الشقاء.البشرية الآن في أوروبا،  وأمريكا، واليابان، والصين تستغيث وتستصرخ، قد أكلها الباطل والشر والدمار،  فمن ينقذها؟ ومن يمد يده إليها؟ المؤمنون، الربانيون، العالمون؛ أولياء  الله.والذي يعزيني أنا بالذات أن نقول: هذا جزاؤهم، فقد مكروا بالإسلام،  وغشوا الناس وخدعوهم، وورطوا العالم الإسلامي في هذا الذل والعار، وهذا  الجهل، وهذه الذنوب؛ فليبقوا على كفرهم، وفسقهم، وفجورهم، وضلالهم حتى  يخلدوا في عذاب النار، وإن كان هذا لا يكون لكل واحد، فالطغمة التي تحاول  ضرب الإسلام مجموعة خاصة، كجمعيات التنصير، وأغلب الشعوب هابطة لا تعرف  إسلاماً ولا مسلمين.                                                                                                       
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية  فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً...)* *

**من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ  فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا  وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي  قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا  [البقرة:58-59]، يصلُّون؟ يجاهدون؟ يتواصلون؟   بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  [البقرة:59]، احذر يا عبد الله الفسق، احذرِ يا  أمة الله الفسق! ما الفسق يا شيخ؟! الخروج عن طاعة الله؛ أن يأمرك الله  بكذا فتخرج عن الأمر، أن ينهاك الله عن كذا فتتحداه وتفعله، والله لهذا هو  الفسق.                               

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [ شرح الكلمات:(الْقَرْ  يَةَ): مدينة  القدس.(رَغَدًا): عيشاً واسعاً هنيئاً.(سُجَّدًا  ): ركعاً متطامنين لله،  خاضعين شكراً لله على نجاتهم من التيه.(حِطَّةٌ): فِعلة مثل ردة وحدة من  ردت وحددت، أمرهم أن يقولوا حطة بمعنى: احطط عنا خطايانا، ورفع (حِطَّةٌ)  على أنه خبر لمبتدأ محذوف، تقديره: ادخلوا الباب سجداً حطة  لذنوبنا.(نَغْفِر  ْ) بمعنى: نمحو ونستر.(خَطَايَاك  ُمْ): الخطايا جمع خطيئة،  الذنب يقترفه العبد.(فَبَدَّلَ  ): غيروا القول الذي قيل لهم، قولوه وهو حطة  فقالوا: حبة في شعيرة.(رِجْزًا): وباء وطاعون.(يَفْسُقُ  ونَ): يخرجون عن  طاعة الله ورسوله إليهم، وهو موسى ومن بعده].                                                                     

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآيتين: تضمنت الآية الأولى (58) تذكير  اليهود بحادثة عظيمة حدثت لأسلافهم تجلت فيها نعمة الله على بني إسرائيل  وهي حال تستوجب الشكر، وذلك أنهم لما انتهت مدة التيه وكان قد مات كل من  موسى وهارون، وخلفهما في بني إسرائيل فتى موسى يوشع بن نون ، وغزا بهم  العمالقة وفتح الله تعالى عليهم بلاد القدس أمرهم الله تعالى أمر إكرام  وإنعام فقال:  ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ  شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا  [البقرة:58]، واشكروا لي هذا الإنعام بأن تدخلوا باب  المدينة راكعين متطامنين قائلين: دخولنا الباب سجداً حطة لذنوبنا التي  اقترفناها بنكولنا عن الجهاد على عهد موسى وهارون، نثبكم بمغفرة ذنوبكم  ونزيد المحسنين منكم ثواباً.كما تضمنت الآية الثانية حادثة أخرى تجلت فيها  حقيقة سوء طباع اليهود وكثرة رعوناتهم وذلك بتغييرهم الفعل الذي أمروا به  والقول الذي قيل لهم، فدخلوا الباب زاحفين على أستاههم قائلين: حبة في  شعيرة! ومن ثم انتقم الله منهم فانزل على الظالمين منهم طاعوناً أفنى منهم  خلقاً كثيراً جزاء فسقهم عن أمر الله عز وجل، وكان فيما ذكر عظة لليهود لو  كانوا يتعظون ].  

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: تذكير الأبناء بأيام  الآباء للعظة والاعتبار.ثانيا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (56) 
الحلقة (63)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (27) 

ركنان أصيلان من أركان الإيمان ينبثق عنهما بقية الأركان هما: الإيمان  بالله واليوم الآخر، فمن آمن بهما حق الإيمان وأتبعهما العمل الصالح استحق  الأمن والفرح، هذه قاعدة عامة من لدن آدم إلى قيام الساعة، بما في ذلك  اليهود، الذين كثيراً ما يراوغون، ويردّون أوامر الله، وينقضون مواثيقه، بل  من عجيب أمرهم أن الله رفع فوقهم جبل الطور ليعملو بما في التوراة فخروا  خاضعين، ثم ما لبثوا أن ارتدوا على أدبارهم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطعِ الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ  هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا  خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ  بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   *  ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [البقرة:62-64] إلى آخر ما جاء  في هذا السياق القرآني الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات!اذكرو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (57) 
الحلقة (64)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (28) 

لم يكتف اليهود بالإعراض عن كلام الله وردّه، بل ظهرت فيهم صفة أخرى وهي  الحيلة، وقد بين القرآن نموذجاً جلياً لهذه الصفة، وهو أنه سبحانه حرم  عليهم الصيد يوم السبت، وكان يوماً تكثر فيه الأسماك، فاحتالوا بأن وضعوا  الشباك يوم الجمعة لتمتلئ بالسمك يوم السبت، ثم يأخذونها يوم الأحد، فكانت  عقوبتهم أن مسخوا قردة، وغدوا عبرة وموعظة لغيرهم.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا  نستعين الله على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ  وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   *  ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ  لَكُنتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   *  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ  اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً  خَاسِئِينَ   *  فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا  خَلْفَهَا وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:63-66].                               

** عظم منزلة الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر                                                                                                    
**
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!أطرح  هذا السؤال: لماذا ندرس هذا الكتاب؛ والكتاب هو كتاب الله، القرآن  الكريم؟لا ندرسه لأجل أن نعرف ما حدث في الكون، ولا ما أصاب أقواماً سلفت،  ولكن ندرسه للاهتداء؛ لأن نهتدي إلى الطريق الموصل بنا إلى سعادتنا وكمالنا  في الدنيا، وفلاحنا وفوزنا في الدار الآخرة بالنجاة من النار، ودخول  الجنة؛ دار الأبرار.فها نحن مع الحقيقة التي مرت بنا من قبل وهو بيان إلهي،  وهو قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ  [البقرة:62]، هذه أمم ذات أديان، ونحن على  رأسهم. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وهم أمة الإسلام خير أمة أخرجت للناس.  وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وهم اليهود. وَالنَّصَارَى  وهم الصليبيون أو  المسيحيون ما شئتم قولوا. وَالصَّابِئِينَ  وهم ما بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء.الكل  وعد الله هو:  مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ [البقرة:62].البشرية يا أبنائي كلهم عبيد الله، ليس بينهم من  هو ذو قرابة من الله بنسب ولا بمصاهرة، ولا .. ولا، ما هم إلا عبيده،  أبيضهم وأسودهم، فمن سلك سبيل النجاة نجا، ومن أعرض عن سبيل النجاة فغوي  هلك، فلا فرق بين الأبيض والأصفر، ولا بين الغني والفقير، ولا بين الأولين  والآخرين، هذا حكم الله فلنتأمله، ولنعمل على أن نحقق مبادئ النجاة:  الإيمان بالله ولقائه، وهو المعبر عنه باليوم الآخر، وبكل ما يتم ويجري  ويحصل في اليوم الآخر.                                                                     

** تطاير الصحف في اليوم الآخر                                                                                                    
**
                               قد جاءت الآيات والأحاديث مفصلة مبينة لتلك الأحداث الجسام،  ومن بينها معاشر المستمعين: تطاير الصحف، فمن آخذ كتابه بيمينه ومن آخذ  كتابه بشماله. فالآخذون كتبهم بأيمانهم هذه علامة نجاتهم، والآخذون كتبهم  بشمائلهم هذه علامة خسرانهم.وجاء هذا في موضعين من كتاب الله:  فَأَمَّا  مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا  كِتَابِيَهْ   *  إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ   *  فَهُوَ  فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ   *  فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ   *  قُطُوفُهَا  دَانِيَةٌ   *  كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي  الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ  [الحاقة:19-24]، هذه.

**وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ  كِتَابَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ   *  فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا   *  وَيَصْلَى  سَعِيرًا  
**[الانشقاق:10-12] لِم؟  إِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا    *  إِنَّهُ ظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ يَحُورَ   *  بَلَى إِنَّ رَبَّهُ كَانَ بِهِ  بَصِيرًا  [الانشقاق:13-15]. وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ  فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ   *  وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا  حِسَابِيَهْ   *  يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ   *  مَا أَغْنَى  عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ   *  هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ   *  خُذُوهُ  فَغُلُّوهُ   *  ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ   *  ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ  ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ  [الحاقة:25-32]، لِم ما ذنبه؟   إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ   *  وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى  طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ   *  فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ   *   وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ   *  لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلَّا  الْخَاطِئُونَ  [الحاقة:33-37] أصحاب الخطايا والذنوب.                                                                     

** صفات أهل الإيمان                                                                                                    
**
                                المطلوب منا أن نحقق إيماننا، والإيمان دعوى يدعيها  المنافق فيقول: مؤمن، ويدعيها البلشفي الأحمر ويقول: مؤمن، فلابد من تحقيق  الإيمان.كيف أحققه يا شيخ؟ما عندنا إلا العرض الذي عرضناه على أبصار  المؤمنين والسامعات من المؤمنات، نعرضه مرة ثانية.لوحة قرآنية، اسمع: إن  وجدت نفسك بين هؤلاء الذين تسمع عنهم وتراهم فاحمد الله عز وجل، وإن وجدت  نفسك غير موجود أو تظهر وتختفي فآمن من الآن، وادخل في الإسلام.العرض الأول  من سورة الأنفال، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأنفال:2]،  وهذه الصيغة صيغة قصر، أي: المؤمنون بحق وصدق، لا بالادعاء والنطق،   إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الأنفال:2]، أما أن يذكر الله فيضحك الضاحكون، ويسخر  الساخرون، ويلهو اللاهون، فلا إيمان. إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ  إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ  ذكره من ذكره:  وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  وجلت قلوب  السامعين:  وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا   [الأنفال:2] يرتفع منسوب إيمانهم من مائة وستين إلى مائة وثمانين، تعرفون  مؤشرات الحرارة أو لا؟ كيف ترتفع إذا جاءت الحرارة، ولابد إذا تليت علينا  آيات الله، واعظة مذكرة أو آمرة ناهية، أن يرتفع إيماننا. وَعَلَى  رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  [الأنفال:2]. ومن باب التوضيح، ومن باب هداية  إخواننا وطلب كمالهم وسعادتهم نذكر عيوبنا، ونزيح الستار عن بعضها؛ علَّنا  نفيق من هذه السكرة. وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ   أي: لا يتوكلون  على غير الله، فنقول: الذي يعمل في بنك ربوي، وتقول له: أي بني! اخرج من  هذا البنك حتى يخرج كل إخوانك، ويغلق البنك بابه، ويستريح أهله، ويدخلون في  رحمة الله، فتكون أنت السبب. فيقول: أسرتي ومعاشي، كيف أترك؟ فنقول: توكل  على الله .. فوّض أمرك إليه .. اطّرح بين يديه: ربي! أنقذني، فإنه يتولى  إنقاذك.فإن قال أحد كما قلت، وبقي في تلك الحمأة فهذا ما توكل على الله، بل  توكل على الراتب الذي يتسلمه.ونقول للذي فتح استيريو لبيع أشرطة الأغاني  وأفلام الخلاعة والدعارة: يا عبد الله! هذا لا يصح من مؤمن يؤمن بالله،  فأنت تؤذي المؤمنين والمؤمنات، تعرضهم لفتنة نفوسهم وقلوبهم، فاتق الله،  واستبدل هذه الأشرطة ببيع الكزبرة والبصل والفلفل، ولا تبع ما يؤذي  المؤمنين والمؤمنات. فإن قال: كيف أعيش؟ فهل توكل على الله أو على الدكان؟  هذا ما توكل على الله.والذين يستوردون مجلات الدعارة والخلاعة، ويبيعون  جرائد تحمل الكفر في كثير من صفحاتها، وتقول له: أي أخي! أنت صاحب دكان  تبيع أنواع البقلاوة فيكفيك ذلك، ولا تبع هذه المجلات التي تعرف أنها تحمل  راية الدعوة إلى الباطل والشر والفساد، يقول: الزبائن، إذا لم أحضر هذه  الجريدة أو المجلة لا يشترون، فأنا لا أستطيع. على من توكل هذا؟ على  الدكان.وآخر: يا عبد الله! احجب امرأتك، وأبقها في بيتك، لا تجعلها تشتغل  مع الفحول والرجال. يقول: هكذا العيش في الحياة، ماذا نصنع؟ نقول: توكل على  الله، واترك امرأتك في بيتك، تعدّه لك وتهيؤه، وتسعدك فيه؛ خيراً من أن  تكون جوالة بين الرجال من أجل راتب، فإن قال: لا أستطيع، الظروف والحياة  هكذا. فهل توكل على الله؟!وسلسلة آخرها: فتح صالون حلاقة يحلق للفحول  وجوههم: يا عم! يا خال! هذا لا ينبغي، الرسول يأمر بكذا، وأنت تعاكسه، أنت  تحلق وجوه الفحول من أجل الريال والعشرة، نعم إن أراد أن تحسن له شعره  حسِّن، أما أن تحلق له وجهه وشاربه وتتركه كالمرأة فهذا إثم لا يتحمل ولا  يطاق، فاتق الله، قال: لا نستطيع، عيشي على هذا الدكان.وأخيراً:  وَعَلَى  رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ   [الأنفال:2-4].معاشر الأبناء والإخوان! هل نحن إن شاء الله منهم؟إلى عرض  آخر من سورة التوبة. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  دخل الإناث هنا، لِم؟ الأمر خطير  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ [التوبة:71] وقد علمتم  زادني الله وإياكم علماً أن الولاء هنا الحب والنصرة.وعلى كل مؤمن أن يحب  المؤمنين: عمشاً .. غمصاً .. عجزة .. فقرة .. متسخين، قل ما شئت، مؤمن  ينبغي أن تحبه، مؤمنة تحب كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، والنصرة: إذا قال عبد الله: وا  إخوانه! قل: لبيك، ومد يدك وانصره.هذا هو الولاء:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، الصيني،  والكَندي، والأوروبي، والإفريقي، والأسيوي، ليس هناك فرق؛ مؤمن صادق أحبه،  وإذا استنصرك وطلب نصرتك فمد يدك وانصره، وبدون حب لا إيمان حق، مؤمن يكره  عبيد الله وأولياءه كيف يكون مؤمناً؟مؤمن يبغض ويكره أولياء الله المؤمنين  المتقين، والله ما هو بمؤمن، لِم؟ ما عرف الإيمان، وما استقر الإيمان في  نفسه، وما فهم ما هو الإيمان. وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  [التوبة:71]، ابدأ ببيتك يا عبد الله، إن شاهدت امرأتك  ترتكب منكراً انهها، تترك معروفاً واجباً مرها لتفعله، ومن امرأتك إلى  ابنك، وابنتك، وأبيك، وأخيك إذا كانوا معك، ثم اخرج من البيت إلى جيرانك،  الذين تلاقيهم ويلاقونك في كل ساعات النهار، ثم إلى أهل العمل معك، إن كنت  في دائرة أو مزرعة، ويبقى أخيراً السوق فقط والشوارع، فإذا رأيت منكراً،  وعرفت أنه مما أنكره الله ورسوله؛ لأنه يجر من البلاء والخسران على  المؤمنين، قل: يا عبد الله! هذا لا ينبغي، افعل كذا، فإنه خير لك. بأدب  واحترام، وإذا مررت بمنكر يغشاه أخوك فقل: أي أخي! هذا لا يجوز، فهذا أنكره  الشارع، قال الله كذا، وقال الرسول كذا.هذه خطوة من خطوات الإيمان:   يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ . وَيُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   [التوبة:71].أعيد الآيات وانظر: هل نحن بينهم؟  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  [التوبة:71]، إن  شاء الله .. رأيتمونا بينهم؟ الحمد لله. والذي ما رؤي إن شاء الله يرى.                                                                     

** جزاء أهل الإيمان يوم القيامة                                                                                                    
**
                               أما الجزاء عند الله:  فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:62]، لا في الدنيا ولا عند  الموت، ولا في القبر، ولا في البرزخ، ولا في ساحة فصل القضاء بين يدي الله  تعالى:  وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:62]، لا  اليوم ولا غداً، فأولياء الله لا يصيبهم الحزن أبداً، فإن مات الولد يدفنه  وهو يحمد الله، فإن جاع ربط عصابة على بطنه وهو يحمد الله، فلا حزن، ولا  خوف أبداً، لا في الدنيا، ولا في الآخرة.أما أهل الخوف والحزن والعياذ  بالله هم أعداء الله الذين ما عاشوا في رياض لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق والوفاء به                                                                                                    
**
                                قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا  فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا  فِيهِ  [البقرة:63]، قلنا: ونحن أعطينا القرآن أو لا؟ أخذ علينا الميثاق أو  لا؟ فهل وفينا لله، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  [المائدة:7]  متى؟  إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7]، فكل من قال: أشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، قد أعطى عهداً وميثاقاً أن  يعبد الله وحده بما شاء وشرع أن يعبد به.فهل وفينا لله وأخذنا ما في  القرآن؟الجواب معلوم يا أبنائي، ودعنا من أفراد قليلين واحد في المليون،  هذه أمة ذات الألف مليون، هل حقاً أخذنا بكتاب الله، فقرأناه وتعرفنا إلى  ما فيه من هدى وأحكام، وأخذنا نطبق ذلك على أنفسنا، ونستشهد بآيات ربنا،  ونسبة الناجين منا نسبة قليلة، والله يقول لليهود:  وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ   [البقرة:63]، لا تنسوا ما فيه من أمر ونهي، رجاء أن تتقوا:  لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:63].ثم قال لهم:  ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:64] بعد ما أخذ عليهم العهد والميثاق والجبل فوق رءوسهم،  يكاد يسقط عليهم، وعاهدوا وأخذوا، فما إن خرجوا من المحنة حتى أعرضوا  وتولوا.وقال بعد ذلك:  فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ  لَكُنتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [البقرة:64] كان يبيدهم كما يبيد الأمم  والشعوب، لكن منة الله ورحمته اقتضت ألا يصيبهم بوباء يفنيهم به، أو يسلط  عليهم من يعدمهم.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           جاءت حادثة أخرى:  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا  مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ  [البقرة:65] أي: يوم السبت، فالأيام سبعة: أول يوم  السبت، ثم الأحد، والإثنين، والثلاثاء، والأربعاء، والخميس، والجمعة.هذه  الأيام كما علمتم أن الله عز وجل خلق في يوم الجمعة آدم، وأنزله إلى الأرض  يوم الجمعة - ذكرى عظيمة هذه- وأن يوم القيامة سيكون يوم الجمعة، وقد قرأتم  كيف أن الملائكة تكون على أبواب المساجد يكتبون القادمين إلى المسجد الأول  فالأول، حتى إذا خرج الإمام طووا الصحف، ودخلوا يستمعون الذكر.فهذا يوم  الجمعة عرضه الله تعالى على اليهود فرفضوا، وأفسد قلوبهم علماؤهم وقسسهم  ورهبانهم، وعدلوا عن الجمعة إلى السبت.فلما أخذوا السبت مكابرين معاندين  فرض الله تعالى عليهم ترك العمل يوم السبت، ومن آخر سورة النحل:  إِنَّمَا  جُعِلَ السَّبْتُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ  [النحل:124] لو تركوا  الجمعة كانوا آمنين، ولكن اختلفوا وقالوا: السبت، بحجة أن الله ابتدأ  الخلق يوم السبت، وأن الله استراح يوم السبت، وحاشاه أن يستريح.ومن سورة  (ق) يقول تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِنْ لُغُوبٍ  [ق:38] أي:  نصب أو تعب. فقال الضالون المضللون: هذا اليوم أولى بالاحتفال فيه! وترك  العمل؛ لأنه يوم ابتدأ الله فيه الخلق، وختم به الخلق واستراح.فهل الذي  يخلق العوالم في ستة أيام يطلب الراحة أو يتعب؟ ولكن هذا هو فساد القلوب  والعقول، قالوا للرسول هذا! وردَّ الله هذه الفرية بقوله:  وَمَا مَسَّنَا  مِنْ لُغُوبٍ   *  فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ  [ق:38-39].ففرض عليهم  السبت، ومنعهم من صيد السمك في يوم السبت؛ لأنه يوم المساجد والبيع  والعبادة، فاحتالوا على الصيد كما جاء ذلك في سورة الأعراف، فوضعوا شراك  الصيد في البحر يوم الجمعة؛ ليجتمع فيها الحوت وتمتلئ يوم السبت، وصباح  الأحد يأخذونها، وقالوا: ما صدنا يوم السبت! نحن على وعدنا مع الله، الشراك  وضعوها بليلة، وأخذوا الحوت في اليوم الثاني، وهذه هي الحيل التي قال لنا  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا ترتكبوا ما ارتكبت اليهود، فتستحلوا محارم  الله بأدنى الحيل ).والشاهد عندنا في أهل هذه القرية -وكانت مدينة على  ساحل البحر- أن أهلها ارتكبوا هذا الجرم. فلنقرأ الآية الكريمة، قال تعالى  من سورة الأعراف:  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ  [الأعراف:163] والقرية  في عرف القرآن هي المدينة الكبيرة، مأخوذة من التقري الذي هو التجمع، وليست  هي القرية باصطلاح الغربيين. وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي  كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ  تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لا  يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ  [الأعراف:163].فسقوا، ماذا فعلوا؟ اصطادوا، ارتكبوا جريمة،  ونحن الآن عامة المسلمين: وإن زنى ما فسق! وإن كذب! وإن اغتاب، وإن سرق.ما  هو الفسق؟ اصطادوا بالحيلة أيضاً، ما تحدوا الله، احتالوا، قال: فسقوا أم  لا؟  وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  [الأعراف:163] هنا  وَإِذْ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ  لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا  شَدِيدًا قَالُوا مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   *   فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ أَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ السُّوءِ وَأَخَذْنَا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ   *  فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ قُلْنَا  لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ  [الأعراف:164-166].إذاً: أهل المدينة  انقسموا ثلاثة أقسام: قسم أنكروا وتبرءوا، وقالوا: هذه حيلة واعتداء على  الشريعة بالحيل، فلقد صدتم، حيث وضعتم الشراك قبل السبت، وأخذتموها يوم  الأحد، فتجمع الحوت يوم السبت، فأنتم صائدون، والله حرم العمل في هذا  اليوم.وطائفة أخرى سكتوا، إما آيسون كأكثرنا، نقول: ليس هناك من يستجيب،  ليس هناك من يقبل، اترك، خل الناس فيما هم فيه!وطائفة ارتكبت الجريمة.قال  تعالى:  أَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ السُّوءِ وَأَخَذْنَا  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ   [الأعراف:165] وهو أنه مسخهم قردة، فأصبحوا في الصباح يخرجون من بيوتهم  قردة! ثلاثة أيام وهم في أبأس الأحوال، وأسوأ الظروف، وبعد ثلاثة أيام  أصابهم الله بوباء؛ فهلكوا في يومهم، ثم دفعوهم إلى البحر، وكنسوا البلاد،  وطهروها من رجسهم.وهذا قد ذكره تعالى في قوله:  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ  الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا  قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ  [البقرة:65] بعيدين عن الخير أذلاء هالكين! وأنتم  تعرفون القردة والعياذ بالله، نعم كان بالأمس يبتسم ويضحك، مرتفع القامة،  يأكل ويشرب، وإذا به أصبح قرداً في الشوارع ثلاثة أيام، وابن عباس يقول:  هذه سنة الله في من مسخهم، لا يعيشون أكثر من ثلاثة أيام.وبعضهم يقول:  اليهود الآن قردة، لا ما هم قردة، القردة ماتوا، وإنما هم إخوان القردة،  وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوه لبني قريظة لما طوقهم ناداهم: (  يا إخوان القردة والخنازير! ) ما قال: هم قردة هم إخوانهم.                                                                 
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا   [البقرة:66] أي: تلك القرية  وَمَا خَلْفَهَا  [البقرة:66] ما بين يديها من  القرى والسكان يشاهدون، تعالوا، الرجل يجد امرأته قردة! يجد أخاه وعمه  قرداً، ويشاهدون ثلاثة أيام. نَكَالًا  أي: لينكل من الناس من يريد أن يخرج  عن أمر الله، ويفسق عن طاعته.النكال: هو الذي يجعله ينكل، ويجفل، ويتأخر،  وما يقدم على المعصية؛ لما شاهد من آثارها. لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا  خَلْفَهَا  أي: ممن يأتون بعدها من الأمم والشعوب.ثالثاً:  وَمَوْعِظَةً  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:66]، لم المتقون فقط يجدون الموعظة في هذه؟ لأن  قلوبهم حية، ونفوسهم طاهرة، فما إن يشاهدوا حدثاً كهذا إلا يتعظون به،  فيبعدون عن ساحة الفسق والخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، ولا يرضون أبداً بفسق  بينهم ولا فيهم، لما هم عليه من النور والبصيرة.أما الذين لا يتقون فلا  يجدون عظة ولا عبرة، ما يتقون عذاب الله، ولا سخطه، ولا غضبه، منغمسون في  المعاصي والجرائم، هل يجدون في هذه عظة؟ ما يجدون.المتقي حي، مؤمن، يتقي  الله عز وجل، وأدنى حادثة ينتفع بها، والذين قلوبهم ميتة لا يفهمون، ولا  يسمعون.                                                                 

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          معاشر المستمعين! نقرأ هذه الآيات من الكتاب.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ  الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   *  ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنتُمْ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ   *  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي  السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ   *   فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا خَلْفَهَا  وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:63-66].                               

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
**
                               قال المؤلف: [شرح الكلمات: الميثاق: العهد المؤكد باليمين]،  عهد يؤكده بالحلف بالله.[الطور: جبل أو هو الجبل الذي ناجى الله تعالى  موسى عليه السلام.بقوة: بجد وحزم وعزم]، خذ الكتاب بقوة أي: بجد، وحزم،  وعزم، لمعرفة ما فيه، والعمل به.[توليتم: رجعتم عما التزمتم القيام به من  العمل بما في التوراة.اعتدوا في السبت: تجاوزوا الحد فيه، حيث حرم عليهم  الصيد فيه فصادوا.قردة: القردة جمع قرد، حيوان معروف مسخ الله تعالى  المعتدين في السبت على نحوه.خاسئين: مبعدين عن الخير، ذليلين  مهانين.نكالاً: عقوبة شديدة، تمنع من رآها أو علم بها من فعل ما كانت سبباً  فيه.لما بين يديها وما خلفها: لما بين يدي العقوبة من الناس ولمن يأتي  بعدهم] من أمثالنا.[وموعظة للمتقين: يتعظون بها، فلا يقدمون على معاصي الله  عز وجل]. هذه هي الكلمات الإلهية.  

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                                قال: [معنى الآيات الإجمالي: يذكر الحق عز وجل اليهود بما  كان لأسلافهم ] الذين مضوا قبلهم أيام داود وسليمان، [ من أحداث لعلهم  يعتبرون، فيذكرهم بحادثة امتناعهم من تحمل العمل بالتوراة، وإصرارهم على  ذلك حتى رفع الله تعالى فوقهم جبلاً فأصبح كالظلة فوق رءوسهم، حينئذ  أذعنوا]، وقد عرفتم كيف سجدوا على خدودهم؛ لأنهم ينظرون متى يسقط الجبل!  وهذه السجدة يفضلونها على سجودنا، قالوا: لأن الله أنجى بني إسرائيل  بها.قال: [فأصبح كالظلة فوق رءوسهم، حينئذ أذعنوا وأعطوا العهد غير أنهم  تراجعوا بعد ذلك، ولم يفوا بما التزموا به؛ فاستوجبوا الخسران لولا رحمة  الله بهم] فلولا أن الله أراد أن يبيدهم لأبادهم كعاد وثمود، لكنهم أبناء  الأنبياء والمرسلين.قال: [كما يذكرهم بجريمة كانت لبعض أسلافهم، وهي أنه  تعالى حرم عليهم الصيد يوم السبت، فاحتالت طائفة منهم على الشرع، واصطادوا،  فنكل الله تعالى بهم، فمسخهم قردة، وجعلهم عظة وعبرة للمعتبرين].وهنا نذكر  حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي رواه أحمد بسنده الجيد عن أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي، والعالم أجمع-: ( ولا ترتكبوا ما  ارتكبت اليهود فتستحلوا محارم الله بأدنى الحيل ) ولو تتبع هذا الموضوع  لوجدت ملايين المسلمين منغمسين في الحيل، فيستحلون محارم الله لا  بالمواجهة.على سبيل المثال: السفور، لم تقول: السفور يا شيخ؟!لأن العالم  الإسلامي وقع وتورط، وها هم يعملون الليل والنهار على إنهاء الحجاب عندنا،  ونحن نعلم يقيناً من طريق أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المرأة إذا سقط  حجابها، واختلطت بالرجال عم الخبث، فلا عاصم إلا الله، وإذا كثر الخبث في  إقليم نزل البلاء، ولا سعادة بعد ذلك.الخصوم عرفوا هذا، ونحن أغبياء ما  عرفنا، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول اسمعوا: ( اتقوا الدنيا، واتقوا  النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء ) كيف شربوا الخمر؟ كيف  ارتكبوا الجرائم؟ كيف اشتروا الدنيا والمال؟ من أجل النساء! فكل من يدعو  تحت ستار تحرير المرأة فإنما هو عامل من عوامل الدمار، تحركه أصابع  الماسونية اليهودية.                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                               قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب الوفاء بالعهود  والمواثيق]، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يفي بوعد أعطاه لله، وميثاق أخذه  عنه الله، فيجب الوفاء بأي عهد تعطيه ليهودي، أو تعطيه لنصراني، وشعارنا:  الوفاء بالعهود، من واعد .. من عاهد، سواء وثق العهد بالحلف أو لم يوثقه  يجب الوفاء، فإن شاع بيننا خلف الوعد فاعلموا أننا راحلون إلى  الهاوية!أيوبخ الله اليهود على نقضهم العهد ونحن لا؟ نقول: لا بأس، أيعقل  هذا الكلام؟ نحن أحرى بأن نفي بالعهود؛ لأننا شاهدنا ما أصاب اليهود من  خزي، وذل، وعار.وجوب الوفاء بالعهود والمواثيق، سواء كان بين المؤمنين  والمؤمنين، أو بين المؤمنين والكافرين.قال: [ثانيا:ً يجب أخذ أحكام الشرع  بحزم، وذكرها وعدم نسيانها أو تناسيها].كيف يتم هذا يا شيخ؟! لا سبيل إلى  تحقيق هذا إلا من طريق كتاب: (المسجد وبيت المسلم) .. إلا من طريق أن نعرف  أننا مسلمون، وأننا غير اليهود، والنصارى، والمجوس، والمشركين، وأننا أمة  ممتازة ذات شأن عظيم؛ فنترك العمل من غروب الشمس فلا دكان، ولا مقهى، ولا  مصنع، ولا مزرعة، ونحمل بنينا وبناتنا ونساءنا إلى بيوت الله، ونوسع  جامعنا؛ حتى يتسع لأهل الحي كلهم أو لأهل القرية أجمعين. ونجلس بين يدي  الله كل ليلة طول العمر، ونحن ندرس كتاب الله، ونتعلم ما فيه، ونطبقه على  أنفسنا، والله لا طريق إلا هذا.ثم يا شيخ! أنت تحملنا على ما لا يطاق! ما  يطاق؟! ما يطاق الجلوس في المسجد؟! بين المغرب والعشاء ما الذي يتوقف؟!  اليهود والنصارى يوقفون العمل، وينقطعون من الساعة السادسة، ونحن لم؟ أي  عذر عندنا؟! هم قد يعذرون أما نحن فكيف نعيش على دين نجهله؟ على آداب  وأخلاق لا نعرفها؟ على حقائق وشرائع وأحكام ما عرفنا منها شيئاً، لا قليلاً  ولا كثيراً؟ كيف يصح؟!وأعود فأقول: جربوا، فاجتمعوا يا أهل القرية، على  ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، سنة فقط وانظروا بأعينكم، وهاتوا علماء النفس  وخبراء الكون، وليشاهدوا كتاب الله وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.إن ثبت  عندهم في القرية من يزني بنسائها أو بنات إخوانه، أو يعرضهم للفتنة، أو  يؤذي أخاه أو ابنه، أو يؤذي جاره، أو يشح برياله وأخوه جائع، اذبحوني!  تنتهي مظاهر الفقر والخبث الذي ساد العالم الإسلامي.يتغير وضعنا بهذه  الوسيلة الربانية، وسيلة الإيمان الحق، لنحقق إيماننا، ونترجمه عملاً  ناصعاً، صادقاً، بيننا! أن نجتمع في القرية هكذا، النساء وراء، والأطفال  دونهن، والفحول أمام الكل، والمربي أمامهم يقرأ معهم آية، ويتغنون بها  جميعاً حتى تحفظ، ويقرءون حديثاً؛ فتنتهي المذهبية، والله ما يبقى من يقول:  أنا مالكي .. أنا شافعي .. أنا زيدي، نحن مع الله ورسوله، قال الله وقال  رسوله.تبقى حزبية ونظامية: نحن ننتمي إلى كذا؟ والله لا تبقى.تبقى وطنية:  أنا من وطن كذا؟ لا وجود لها، أمة واحدة. قال الله وقال رسوله.يا علماء!  احملوا هذه الرسالة وانشروها، لكنهم عجزوا وما استطاعوا، لو قام علماء  المسلمين بحملة كما قمنا بها لكان المسلمون الآن كلهم في بيت الرب. كيف  يكون حالهم؟ العالم يتحرك ويهتز: كيف أقبل المسلمون هذا الإقبال على بيوت  الرب؟ ماذا يريدون؟!ولنترك الأمر لله.ومما هو هداية في هذه الآية الكريمة  قال: [ ثالثاً: لا تتم التقوى لعبد إلا إذا أخذ أحكام الشرع بحزم وعزم]، ما  هو إن شاء فعل، وإن شاء ما يفعل!قال: [رابعاً: حرمة الاحتيال لإباحة  المحرم، وسوء عاقبة المحتالين المعتدين] والعياذ بالله تعالى رب العالمين.  وصلِّ اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (58) 
الحلقة (65)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (29) 


اصطفى الله عز وجل من عباده رسلاً، وجعل توقيرهم توقيراً له سبحانه؛ لأن  أوامرهم ونواهيهم وحي من الله، وفي قصة قرآنية آخرى يتجلى الجهل وسوء الأدب  مع عباد الله المصطفين، كان أبطال هذه القصة بني إسرائيل! حيث قتل أحدهم  وجُهل القاتل فأمرهم موسى بأن يذبحوا بقرة، فيضربوا المقتول ببعضها، لتعود  إليه روحه -بإذن الله- ويكشف عن مرتكب الجريمة، فما كان من هؤلاء القوم إلا  أن أكثروا الأسئلة، وأطالوا المراوغة، حتى فعلوا في نهاية الأمر، وكادوا  ألا يفعلوا.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا  هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   *   قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ  يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ   *  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ  لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ  فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا تَسُرُّ النَّاظِرِينَ   *  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنَّا  إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:67-70] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات!                               

** القصص القرآني من آيات النبوة المحمدية                                                                                                   * *

                               مثل هذا القصص يقصه رجل أمي لم يقرأ ولم يكتب قط، وبعد أن  تجاوز سن الأربعين، فهل يعقل أن يكون هذا من غير نبي ورسول يوحي الله إليه؟  لا يعقل أبداً، بل يستحيل!فلهذا القصص القرآني من آيات النبوة المحمدية،  ولن يستطيع ذو عقل من العرب والعجم أن يرد هذه الحقيقة.وهذا الحدث الجلل  مضى عليه آلاف السنين، فكيف يحدث به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويفصل  هذا التفصيل، وأهل الكتاب -وبخاصة اليهود وهم معنيون- يسمعون هذا بآذانهم،  ويشهدون أنه الواقع الذي وقع في أمتهم؟!والله يقول لرسوله:  وَكُلًّا  نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ   [هود:120] وفي هذا القصص فائدة جلية وعظمى أن الله يثبت بذلك رسوله كيف وقد  رفع صوته في الأرض كلها يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، والعالم كله ضده؟ فلهذا  يجد في هذا القصص ما يقوي عزيمته، ويشد ساعديه، ويقويه في دعوته.ثم هذا  القصص جاء في عرض أحداث كانت لبني إسرائيل، وهذه الأحداث العظيمة كلها تشهد  بانحراف اليهود وضلالهم، وبعدهم عن الحق، وتشهد أيضاً بعنادهم، ومكابرتهم،  وحسدهم، وذلك من أول ما قال:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا ...  وإلى  الموضع الذي نحن فيه وما زال القصص مستمراً.ومن بين ذلك القصص أو تلك  الأحداث هذه الحادثة العظيمة؛ إذ يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  اذكر  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ  [البقرة:67] أو اذكروا أنتم يا بني  إسرائيل المعاصرين للنبي في المدينة! اذكروا  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى  لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً   [البقرة:67].وهذه الآيات تضمنت قصصاً، قيل: هي عبارة عن قصتين. ولا مانع أن  تكون قصتين؛ إذ الأحداث لا حد لها، ولكن كونها قصة تقدم ما ينبغي أن  يتأخر، وتؤخر منها ما ينبغي أن يتقدم؛ لأن القرآن ليس كتاب قصص، بل هو كتاب  هداية، وتعليم، وإصلاح، وتربية للبشرية.وما دامت الأحداث الأولى أشد قساوة  على اليهود فقد بدأ بها.                                                                     

** سبب أمر بني إسرائيل بذبح بقرة                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى هنا:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ  تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً  [البقرة:67] لم؟ لأن أبناء أخ وجدوا عمهم ثرياً -ذا  ثروة مالية كبيرة- ولا يرثه إلا ولد له، وما زال صغيراً، فقالوا: نقتل هذا  الطفل وبعد أيام أو أعوام يموت العم الكبير، وقد أسن وشاخ، ونرث هذا المال،  بخلاف إذا تركنا الولد يكبر، فإذا مات والده ورث المال وحرمنا منه!وسبحان  الله! هذه الحادثة وقع لها نظير في قريتي التي نشأت فيها وتربيت: كان هناك  رجل صعلوك كبير عنده ابن أخ، وهو عمه، فذبحه وألقاه تحت نخلة، وجاء يصرخ في  القرية ويبكي: ابن أخي ذبح! واستمر البحث من قبل السلطة الفرنسية في ذلك  الوقت، فما هي إلا جولة حتى اعترف بأنه هو الذي ذبح ابن أخيه، مع أن هذا  الابن كان من تلاميذنا، بل من أحسنهم، فذبحه لأجل أن يرث المال الذي عنده،  وحتى لا يقاسمه النخل الذي كان بينه وبين أخيه.هذا حدث في الإسلام أم لا؟  والله في الإسلام، وكما تسمعون! فلا عجب أن يحدث هذا في بني إسرائيل،  وكانوا في تلك الأيام يعيشون على الجهل والضعف العقلي؛ لأني -والله أعلم-  بحثت كثيراً فما وجدت من أهل العلم من ذكر هذه الحادثة أين وقعت، وكونها  وقعت في التيه؛ في صحراء سيناء لا يعقل، فلا مال ولا توارث. أليس طعامهم  المن والسلوى، وتظللهم السحب والغمام؟!وهذا فيما يظهر لي وقع في مصر أيام  كان بنو إسرائيل هناك، فهذه الحادثة تمت في مصر قبل خروجهم من الديار  المصرية، ومن عثر على هذا من أبنائنا من أهل العلم فليبشرنا، لأني أريد أن  أعرف أين وقعت هذه الأحداث؟ أما أنها وقعت في سيناء فلا! فبعد سيناء مات  موسى عليه السلام، وتولى أمرهم يوشع بن نون ، ولكن القصة تمت على عهد موسى  وهو بطلها.قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً  [البقرة:67] لم؟ لما قتل الجماعة  ابن الشيخ الكبير ليرثوه أخذوه ورموه في قرية بعيدة عن قريتهم، وجاءوا  يصرخون إلى موسى: ابننا قتل، أو أبونا قتل، أو عمنا، يقولون ما شاءوا، من  قتل؟ وأصبحوا يطالبون بالدية من القرية التي وجد فيها الرجل مذبوحاً أو  مقتولاً.فأوحى الله تعالى إلى موسى أن يقول لهم: اذبحوا بقرة، واضربوا  الميت بجزء منها، سواء بعظمها أو بلسانها أو بأي جزء اضربوه به ينطق بإذن  الله! ويقول: قتلني فلان أو فلان. ولا عجب! فعيسى عليه السلام أحيا الله  على يده الموتى، وهذه من معجزات الأنبياء.                                                                     

** جواب بني إسرائيل لموسى بعدما أمرهم بذبح البقرة                                                                                                   * *

                               لكن اسمع كيف ردوا عليه؟ هو يقول لهم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً  [البقرة:67] وكلمة بقرة نكرة  تتناول هذا الجنس؛ كبيرة .. صغيرة، صفراء .. سوداء، بقرة فقط. قالوا:   أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا  [البقرة:67] أتهزأ بنا، وتسخر منا يا موسى؟!وهل  هذه الكلمة يقولها مؤمن لرسول؟! يقولها صحابي لمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟!نعم قال الصحابة بدون علم: راعنا يا رسول الله! وهذه الكلمة فيها  معنى الرعونة، وهي بالعبرية كلمة سخرية واستهزاء، فاستغلها اليهود  والمنافقون فكانوا يقولون: راعنا يا رسول الله! ويضحكون في قلوبهم، فأنزل  الله تعالى قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا  وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا  [البقرة:104] استبدلوا كلمة راعنا بانظرنا .. أمهلنا  حتى نسمع عنك أو نفهم  وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:104].  والذي يستهزئ بالرسول كفر، والإمام مالك يرى إعدامه، وغيره من الأئمة يرون  توبته ثلاثة أيام، فالإمام مالك يقول: ساب الرسول لا يستتاب، ويجب أن يعدم،  وعنده شاهد قوي في العجوز التي كان لها عبد يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في بيتها، فما كان منها إلا أن جاءت وقتلته، وأخبرت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فسره ذلك وهنأها.والشاهد عندنا: أن سب الرسول والاستهزاء والسخرية به  كفر بواح، فانظر موقف هؤلاء اليهود:  قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا   [البقرة:67] أتسخر منا وتستهزئ وتقول: اذبحوا بقرة؟! كيف يحيا بالبقرة إذا  ضربناه بلحمها؟!ولا لوم ولا عتاب، والله يقول:  قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ   [البقرة:67] أي: قال موسى لأولئك المستهزئين:  أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ  أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  [البقرة:67] أتحصن بجناب الله وألوذ بحمى الله  أن أصبح جاهلاً كالجاهلين.وهنا عدنا من حيث بدأنا، قبنو إسرائيل عاشوا شبه  رقيق .. شبه عبيد، مستذلين مسخرين للفراعنة، فما درسوا، ولا تعلموا، ولا  قرءوا دهراً طويلاً، فجاء موسى عليه السلام وأخوه هارون أيضاً لا يستطيعون  أن يعلموا أمة موزعة هنا وهناك في القرى. فهذه مظاهر الجهل.وهنا نذكر قصة  أبي ذر لما قال لـبلال : يا ابن السوداء! فشكاه بلال إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال له: ( إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية ) قلَّت أو كثرت، أي: ظلام  الجهل، فما كان من أبي ذر إلا أن وضع وجهه على الأرض وقال لـبلال : والله  لتطأن على عنقي!هؤلاء أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.فكل الذي نشكوه  في أنفسنا، وفي غيرنا، وفي العالم مرده إلى ظلمات الجهل، والذين ما تهذبوا  وما تربوا في حجور الصالحين لا يسلم حالهم أبداً، ولا تطمئن إليهم النفس.  كيف يستقيمون في ألفاظهم .. كلماتهم .. حركاتهم سكناتهم .. أعمالهم؟ من  هذبهم؟! فلهذا احمدوا الله على ما نحن عليه! قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ  أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  [البقرة:67]؛ لأن الجاهل هو الذي يسخر .. هو  الذي يستهزئ .. هو الذي يقول ما ليس يعلم .. هو الذي يفعل بدون إرادة  وعلمفهذا الجاهل يتخبط.فموسى يقول: كيف آمركم بشيء لم يأمرني الله تعالى  به؟! ولولا علمي بأنكم إن ضربتم هذا الميت بقطعة من هذه البقرة حيي،  وأجابكم، وأفصح عمن قتله ما قلت لكم. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى حاكياً عن قوم موسى أنهم قالوا له بعد ذلك:  ادْعُ  لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ  [البقرة:68] وهذه عندنا أيضاً  قبيحة:  ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  وأنتم ليس بربكم؟! هذا سوء أدب فاضح أم لا؟!   ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  أنا ربي وحدي .. خالقي .. رازقي .. مدبري، وأنتم: من  ربكم؟ من خلقكم؟ من رزقكم؟ من دبر حياتكم؟!هذه من مظاهر الجهل. والمؤمن  يستحي أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام، ورسول الله موسى بين أيديهم، وأنقذهم الله  به، وشاهدوا تسع آيات تخر الجبال من هولها، وعند رؤيتها.ولهذا لا تبك يا  رسول الله! لا تتمزق يا عمر من اليهود، فهذه حالهم منذ آلاف السنين وإلى  اليوم، وإن درسوا في مدارس الدنيا، لكن ما زالت هذه الطباع مغروسة في  غرائزهم، فلا تزول ولا تتبدل. قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا  مَا هِيَ  [البقرة:68] لم هذا التقعر؟ لم هذا التنطع؟! قال: بقرة، خذوها  من الشارع .. أخرجوها من البستان، لفظ مطلق: بقرة! لكن لكونهم شاكين غير  مؤمنين بصدق هذه القضية، وأنهم إذا ضربوا به الميت لا يحيا، فهذه عوامل  الشك ظاهرة فيهم، أو يتملصون من هذه القضية لأنهم هم الذين ولغوا في  الجريمة! وهم الذين قتلوا ونسبوا القتل للقبيلة الفلانية، حتى لا يفضحوا؛  لأنها فضيحة عظيمة؛ كيف يقتلون قريبهم ثم يتهمون قبيلة أخرى بالقتل؟! فمن  هنا يتلوون ويتبرمون.قال:  ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ   [البقرة:68] ما هذه البقرة؟!  قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا  فَارِضٌ  [البقرة:68] مسنة: كبيرة، فرضت أسنانها وقطعتها  وَلا بِكْرٌ   [البقرة:68] ولكنها  عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:68] وسط؛ ليست صغيرة  ولا كبيرة، عوان بين الكبر والصغر، والفارض هي التي فرضت، فرض الشيء قطعه،  ومنه الفرض القطع، قطعت أسنانها لكبر سنها، فلا هي فارض، ولا بكر ما أنجبت  ولا ولدت. فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ  [البقرة:68] بينتها لكم أم لا؟  قلتم: ما هي؟ قلنا:  إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ  بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ  [البقرة:68] ابحثوا في السوق  .. في المزارع .. في محلات الأبقار، والتي تجدونها ليست مسنة ولا صغيرة  خذوها واذبحوها.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ماذا قالوا؟  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا  لَوْنُهَا  [البقرة:69] أي قيمة للون: صفراء .. بيضاء .. سوداء؟ الحكمة  ليست في لون البقرة، الحكمة في أن يصدر أمر الله إلى الميت أن ينطق  قَالَ  إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا   [البقرة:69] شديدة الصفرة، يقال: أحمر قانٍ .. أخضر مدهام .. أبيض ناصع ..  أصفر فاقع. تَسُرُّ النَّاظِرِينَ  [البقرة:69] فإذا نظر إليها المرء تعجبه  وتفرحه، وتدخل السرور عليه لجمالها.وأين يجدون هذه؟!تقول الروايات: إن  شيخاً كبيراً من بني إسرائيل كان عنده طفل صغير، فخاف إذا مات من يتولاه،  وعنده عِجْلَة، فمر بمزرعة ذات أشجار ونباتات فرمى بالعِجْلَة هناك وقال:  رب! استودعتك هذه العِجْلَة لولدي! تكبر عندك حتى تصبح بقرة، ويصبح ولدي  عاقلاً ويأخذها. وتمضي الأيام ويكبر الطفل، ويصبح يقود البقرة بعد أن كانت  عِجْلَة، وكانت صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين؛ فلهذا رآها القوم أعجبتهم  وقالوا: هذه هي. فالولد ببركة دعوة أبيه قال: لن تذبح بقرتي على الخمسين  ديناراً والألف دينار، لن أسمح إلا بملء جلدها ذهباً، فصاحوا وقاموا  وقعدوا، لكن قد تعينت الآن فأين المهرب؟ فجمعوا حلي نسائهم وأموالهم وما  عندهم واشتروا البقرة.قالت العلماء: وهذا فيه بركة دعوة الأب لولده، فلما  دعا الأب الله عز وجل، واستغاثه، وسأله، واستودعه هذه البقرة ليعيش عليها  ولده استجاب الله، وأصبح من أغنى بني إسرائيل! فجلد البقرة مملوء كاملاً  بالذهب .. ميزانية دولة.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى حاكياً عنهم:  قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ  لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا  [البقرة:70] ألوانها  مختلفة، وكلما نقول: هذه تظهر واحدة أخرى يقولون: ها هي هذه، ويبدو والله  أعلم أنهم متهربون من القضية؛ خشية أن ينطق الميت ويقول: قتلني فلان من بني  فلان؛ فلهذا يتخفون من القضية ويتهربون. وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:70] هذه الكلمة من أين جاءت؟ من الله، وما هم أهل  لها. قالت العلماء: لولا أنهم قالوا:  وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَمُهْتَدُونَ   لما وصلوا إليها، ولما وجدوها ولا عرفوها، وفي هذا بركة  الاستثناء، وقد حرمه رجالنا ونساؤنا، فلو كان كل واحد منا إذا حلف يقول: إن  شاء الله، أو إلا أن يشاء الله؛ لم يحنث، ولم يتلطخ قلبه بظلمة المعصية،  ولكن مع الأسف قلَّ من يقول: إن شاء الله.وعندنا حادثة بعينها ذكرها لنا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي أن سليمان عليه السلام لما كان يغزو  ويفتح ويوسع الامبراطورية الإسلامية التي يحلم بها الآن اليهود متى  يعيدونها؛ قال في ليلة من الليالي: ( لأطأن الليلة مائة جارية تلد كل واحدة  ولداً يصبح رجلاً يقاتل في سبيل الله )، فأراد أن يكوِّن جيشاً أو فيلقاً  من جماع ليلة! ونسي أن يقول: إن شاء الله. فعاقبه الله تعالى تأديباً له،  فوالله ما ولدت واحدة، إلا واحدة جاءت بطفل نصفه مشلول، شبيه بالشلل النصفي  الذي عرفناه في هذه الأيام؛ فوضعوه على السرير وجاء أبوه: هذا هو ولدك.قال  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو قال: إن شاء الله لولدت كل واحدة ولداً  ولقاتل في سبيل الله ). وقال تعالى:  وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ  جَسَدًا ثُمَّ أَنَابَ  [ص:34] الآية.فلما قالوا:  وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:70] هداهم الله، فاشتروا البقرة التي كانت  عِجْلَة بمتنها ذهباً!                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا ذَلُولٌ  تُثِيرُ الأَرْضَ وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لا شِيَةَ فِيهَا   [البقرة:71] قال لهم: إن ربي جل جلاله يخبركم فيقول:  إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا  ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الأَرْضَ وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ  موجودة، تأكل وتشرب،  فما حرثوا عليها الأرض، ولا سنوا عليها السواني، وما ذللت بالخدمة  والإرهاق، فلا ذلول تثير الأرض بالحرث، ولا تسقي الحرث أي: تسني بالسواني  وتخرج الماء، وهذا ينطبق على بقرة الرجل الصالح الذي تركها في المزرعة تأكل  سنين. مُسَلَّمَةٌ  ما فيها عيب أبداً لا في قرن ولا في رجل، ولا شِيَةَ  فِيهَا أي: لا صفة ولا علامة، فما فيها نقطة سوداء أو بيضاء أو كذا، لون  واحد، حتى قرونها صفراء، وحوافرها صفر أيضاً، وما فيها علامة أخرى؛ ولهذا  تاهوا في طلبها، فساقهم الله إلى بقرة هذا اليتيم. قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ  بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ  [البقرة:71] ذبحوها  بمعنى: اشتروها بمسكها ذهباً، وذبحوها طاعة لله ولرسوله.وَمَا كَادُوا  يَفْعَلُونَ فلولا أن الله ألهمهم بكلمة إن شاء الله لما انتهوا إلى هذا،  وهذا يدل على أنهم كانوا يتهربون، فهم خائفون أن يفضح أمرهم؛ لأن الذين  طالبوا بقتل القاتل هم القاتلون! وما كادوا يفعلون.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قتلتم نفساً فادارأتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          نواصل القصة ونعود الآن إلى بداية القصة، قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ  قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا  [البقرة:72] اذكروا إذ  قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا  فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ   [البقرة:72] والتدارؤ: التدافع. فهؤلاء يقولون: قتل هؤلاء، وهؤلاء يقولون:  ما قتلنا. وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا   هذا الشيخ الكبار الذي قتل ليورث،  أو الابن الصغير هو الذي قتل حتى يورث عمه. فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا  وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ  ما كانوا قد عرفوا القاتل أم  لا؟ عرفوه فهو منهم، وكانوا يغطون، ويسترون، ويتهمون الآخرين،  وَاللَّهُ  مُخْرِجٌ  وقد أخرجه عما قريب.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           قال تعالى:  فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ بِبَعْضِهَا  [البقرة:73]  اضربوا هذا الميت ببعض هذه البقرة، سواء كان باللسان أو بالرجل، والكلام في  هذا لا يفيد شيئاً، المهم خذوا جزءاً منها وبسم الله اضربوا، فإنه ينطق!  فضربوه فإذا به يشخب دماً وينطق: قتلني فلان!آمنت بالله. أخذوا جزءاً من  البقرة سواء رجلها أو يدها أو قرنها أو لسانها بسم الله! وإذا بالغلام  يتدفق دماً كما ذبحوه وهو ينطق: قتلني فلان وفلان، ووضعوني في مكان فلان  وفلان. فهذه آيات الله الدالة على وجوده وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته، وتحقيق نصرته  لأوليائه.قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِ اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى  [البقرة:73]  كهذا الإحياء يحيي الله الموتى، أليس هذا الرجل ميتاً؟ ميت، وبعد فترة من  الزمن أحياه أم لا؟ أحياه. وهكذا في الموتى يوم القيامة! ويحيي الموتى في  كل زمان ومكان متى شاء ذلك.قال:  وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:73] وهنا العقل شيء، والعلم شيء آخر، فالعلم أفضل،  ولكن العقل إذا كان راجحاً سليماً -حتى ولو كان صاحبه جاهلاً- يستطيع أن  يميز بين الحق والباطل .. بين الخير والشر .. بين القبيح والسيئ، لكن إذا  فُقِد العقل فقد كل شيء! وإذا فَقد العالم عقله أصبح كالجاهل يخبط  ويخلط.فقوله:  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:73] فتعرفون موقفكم وما  أنتم عليه من هذا التهرب والتفصي من الحق، وهذا البعد من الآداب.                                                                 
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم: [ شرح الكلمات: البقرة ] ما معنى البقرة؟ قال: [ واحدة البقر،  والذكر ثور، والأنثى بقرة ] والعوام إذا سبوا شخصاً بالجهالة يقولون: يا  ثور! اسكت يا ثور! وللمرأة: اسكتي يا بقرة! يجوز هذا؟ والله لا يجوز، حرام،  سوء أدب!وكلمة راعنا -وهي عربية بمعنى: انظرنا- ما رضيها الله لرسوله.قال:  [ والذبح: قطع الودجين والمارن ]. الودجان: عرقان يكتنفان العنق، والمارن:  هذا الذي يمشي فيه الماء والطعام، يجمعها ويذبحها، المارئ والمريء، فلهذا  الذي يذبح شاة ولا يذبحها على هذه الطريقة لا تؤكل إلا بكراهة. وكذلك إذا  قلصمها؛ فجعل هذه الحنجرة وتركها مع الرقبة، هذا كذلك تؤكل مع كراهة،  فالذبح الحقيقي الشرعي أن يجمع بين الودجين والمارن، ويقطعهما قطعة  واحدة.قال: [ والهزؤ: السخرية واللعب ].  أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا   [البقرة:67] تلعب وتسخر بنا.قال: [ الجاهل ] من هو الجاهل؟ قال: [ الذي  يقول أو يفعل ما لا ينبغي قوله ولا فعله ] اضبطوا هذه: من هو الجاهل؟ هو  الذي يقول ويفعل ما لا ينبغي قوله ولا فعله؛ حتى ولو كان يحفظ كتاب الله  والتوراة! فالجاهل: الذي يقول ما لا ينبغي أن يقال، أو يفعل ما لا ينبغي أن  يفعل. والذي يقول ما ينبغي أن يقال، ويفعل ما ينبغي أن يفعل هذا هو  العاقل! فعقله عصمه وحفظه من التخبط والضلال.قال: [ الفارض ] ما هي هذه  البقرة؟ قال: [ الفارض: المسنة. والبكر: الصغيرة التي لم تلد بعد. والعوان:  النّصفُ، وسط بين المسنة والصغيرة ] العوان هي الوسط أو النصف في  عمرها.قال: [ وفاقع: يقال: أصفر فاقع شديد الصفرة، كأحمر قان، وأبيض ناصع ]  شديد البياض.قال: [الذلول: المريّضة التي زالت صعوبتها فأصبحت سهلة منقادة  ] فذللوها بالعمل، وأصبحت سهلة الانقياد.قال: [تثير الأرض: تقلبها  بالمحراث فتثير غبارها، بمعنى: أنها لم تستعمل في الحرث ولا في سقاية  الزرع، أي: لم يُسنَ عليها؛ وذلك لصغرها ] أو لاحترام أهلها لها، فأبوا أن  يتعبوها.قال: [ مسلّمة: بمعنى سليمة من العيوب كالعور والعرج] وما إلى  ذلك.قال: [لا شية فيها: الشية: العلامة، أي: لا يوجد فيها لون غير لونها من  سواد أو بياض ] أو حمرة مثلاً. هذه هي المفردات.                                                                     

** معنى الآيات * * 

                               قال: [ واذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء اليهود ] من القائل؟ الله.  لماذا لا نقول: واذكر يا محمد؟! انتبهوا، وقد وقع في هذه الغلطة الجلالان:  السيوطي والمحلي ، عندما يقول:  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ...  قل يا  محمد!  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1] قل يا محمد! وهذه  غلطة؛ لم؟ لأن الله تعالى قال:  لا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ  بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضًا [النور:63] فهل يجوز أن تقول: يا  محمد؟ لا يجوز. والله ناداه نداءات متعددة بـ:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ  ... !  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ ... ! فكيف تقول أنت: يا محمد؟! كأنك لا  تعترف برسالته.قال: [ واذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء اليهود عيباً آخر من عيوب  أسلافهم الذين يعتزون بهم ]. فهم يريدون ألا يفارقوا ملتهم، ولا ما كان  عليه أباؤهم وأجدادهم، انظروا إلى حال أجدادكم. فلو صح لكان العرب يعتزون  بـأبي جهل والعاص بن وائل .قال: [ وهو سوء سلوكهم مع أنبيائهم؛ فيكون هذا  توبيخاً لهم لعلهم يرجعون عن غيهم، فيؤمنوا بك وبما جئت به من الهدى ودين  الحق. اذكر لهم قصة الرجل الذي قتله ابن أخيه استعجالاً لإرثه، ثم ألقاه  تعمية في حي غير الحي الذي هو منه، ولما اختلفوا في القاتل قالوا: نذهب إلى  موسى يدعو لنا ربه ليبين لنا من هو القاتل. فجاءوه فقال لهم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً [البقرة:67] من أجل أن  يضربوا القتيل بجزء منها؛ فينطق مبيناً من قتله. فلما قال لهم ذلك قالوا:   قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا [البقرة:67] فوصفوا نبي الله بالسخرية  واللعب، وهذا ذنب قبيح، وما زالوا يسألونه عن البقرة ويتشددون حتى شدد الله  تعالى عليهم الأمر الذي كادوا معه لا يذبحون، مع أنهم لو تناولوا بقرة من  عرض الشارع وذبحوها لكفتهم ].ولهذا نهانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  التشديد، وكم وقع منا في هذه الفتنة، ففي الوضوء يدخل يغتسل ساعتين، وكلما  غسل عضواً يقول: ما غسلت الثاني. من الوسوسة. وإذا جاء ووقف يصلي هكذا! وهو  يضبط النية كي تقارن: الله أكبر! فنهينا عن التشديد: ( إن هذا الدين يسر،  وما شاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه )، ( ويسروا ولا تعسروا، وبشروا ولا تنفروا )  فهذه تعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فانظر كيف شدد الله عليهم لما  شددوا.قال: [ ولكن شددوا فشدد الله عليهم، فعثروا على البقرة المطلوبة بعد  جهد جهيد، وغالى فيها صاحبها فباعها منهم بملء جلدها ذهباً ].                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               بعد أن شرحنا الآيات ما هدايتها؟ هل نطلب الهداية من هذه  الآيات أم لا؟ هل تخلو آية من هداية؟ والله ما كان!قال: [ من هداية الآيات:  أولاً: بيان ما كان عليه قوم موسى من بني إسرائيل من العجرفة وسوء  الأخلاق؛ ليتجنب مثلها المسلمون ]. عرفتم الفائدة؟ لم شرح لنا حال بني  إسرائيل، وأظهر قبائحهم في سلوكهم؟ من أجل ألا نقع فيما وقعوا فيه، ومن أجل  ألا نتورط كما تورطوا. والآن النبي ليس موجوداً، ولو كان موجوداً -والله-  لسمعتم العجب أكثر من بني إسرائيل.وعندنا دليل قطعي: العالم خليفة رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم لا؟ أليس خليفته يبلغ عنه؟! وها هم يسخرون من  العلماء ويستهزئون أكثر من سخرية بني إسرائيل! لعلي واهم؟ والله العظيم  لَيُسخر من العلماء، ويستهزأ بهم، ويتهكم بهم، ويقال فيهم قبائح السلوك،  وما هو واحد ولا عشرة ولا مليون؛ لأننا ما درسنا هذا الكتاب!أتلومنا يا  شيخ! ونحن جهلة؟!أسألكم بالله كونوا على علم: أين الذين جلسوا في حجور  الصالحين وتربوا عليهم؟ أشيروا إليهم.نحن الآن تلاميذ الفيديو والدش  والشريط، وفي المدارس كما تعلمون الأساتذة من أمثالي همهم الراتب،  والتلاميذ همهم متى يتخرجون، وهكذا .. فلا وجود لله عز وجل في أعمالنا، كيف  يتخرج أبناؤنا؟ وأصعب من هذا البنات، يهون الأمر مع الذكور، أما مع الإناث  فالآن مسابقة عظيمة: أية بنت تتخرج لتصبح موظفة! اللهم استر علينا.المهم  من هداية هذه الآية الكريمة: [ بيان ما كان عليه قوم موسى من بني إسرائيل  من العجرفة وسوء الأخلاق ليتجنب مثلها المسلمون ] قلتم: لا يستطيعون أن  يتجنبوها .. ما عرفوها، هل اجتمعوا على هذا الكتاب ودرسوه؟ المقررات في  العالم الإسلامي باستثناء المملكة -وليغضب من شاء أن يغضب- المقررات نتف  وجزئيات بسيطة في التعليم لا وزن لها، فكيف يتخرج أبناء المسلمين عالمين  بالكتاب والسنة؟! والمقررات عندنا إسلامية، ومع هذا والله يغمسون أنوفهم في  الباطل، وتجد عجائب في المقررات لا يتفطن لها إلا ذوو الألباب! قال: [  ثانياً: حرمة الاعتراض على الشارع، ووجوب تسليم أمره أو نهيه، ولو لم تعرف  فائدة الأمر والنهي وعلتهما ]. أقول: من هداية الآية: يحرم علينا أن نعترض  على الشارع - على الله أو على رسوله .. على الكتاب أو السنة- ووجوب تسليم  أمر الله وأمر الرسول ونهيه، وإن لم نعرف الفائدة كذلك، فليس شرطاً أن نعرف  العلة، وما دام قد أمر الله أمر، ونهى رسول الله نهى، عرفنا العلة أو لم  نعرف، إذ لا بد من التسليم؛ لم؟ لأن الشارع حكيم، وهو أستاذ الحكمة  ومعلمها، فكيف إذن تظن في أمر أو نهي أنه خارج عن دائرة الفائدة والمصلحة!  هذا مستحيل!إذاً: يحرم الاعتراض على الشارع، ويجب التسليم لأمره أو نهيه،  ولو لم تعرف فائدة الأمر والنهي وما هي علته، المهم أن يصح الخبر عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ ثالثاً: الندب إلى الأخذ بالمتيسر، وكراهة  التشدد في الأمور ]. هل هذا عرفه المسلمون؟ فالذي تيسر من طعامك .. من  شرابك فاحمد الله وكل واشرب. والذي تيسر من نعلك أو من ثوبك لم تتشدد وتطلب  ما هو أعظم وما هو أعلى، وما هو أشقى؟!وهذا أبو القاسم فداه أبي وأمي  والعالم أجمع يقول له ربه:  وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى  [الأعلى:8]، فكانت  هذه السورة أحب إليه، والله إنه ليقرأ بها في اليوم مرتين أحياناً؛ لم؟ لما  فيها من كلمة:  وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى [الأعلى:8]، فقالت أم المؤمنين  الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها: ( ما خير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين  أمرين إلا اختار أيسرهما )، أنت تجد ثيباً تتزوجها بخمسة آلاف ريال فلم  تتزوج بمائة ألف ريال يا عبد الله؟! أنا جاءني أحدهم يشتكي ويبكي، قلت: كيف  تعطيه مائة ألف؟ أنت اشتريت هذه أمة؟! أنت تستحل فرجها بالمهر الذي هو  مائة ألف ريال. يكفي خمسة آلاف .. لم تعطه مائة ألف؟! والعجب أنهم فقراء،  ولو كانوا تجاراً .. أغنياء .. أمراء نقول: لا بأس، والله فقير يقول لك:  مائة ألف! ماذا نصنع الآن؟ نطلق أم لا نطلق؟فخذ ما تيسر، ليس في المركب  فقط، ولا في المسكن، ولا في الملبس، ولا في المأكل، بل في كل شيء، الذي  يسره الله اقتنع وخذه.قال: [رابعاً: بيان فائدة الاستثناء بقول: إن شاء  الله ] أما عرفتم هذا؟ الله أدب سليمان أم لا؟ وأدب المصطفى أم لا إذ قال  له:  وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا  *  إِلَّا  أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ  [الكهف:23-24] وقد جاءت أسئلة من اليهود جاءوا بها  إلى مكة للمكر والخديعة، وسألوا الرسول عنها فقال: أجيبكم غداً. فعاتبه  الله بانقطاع الوحي خمسة عشر يوماً، حتى أن امرأة أبي جهل في الشوارع تغني  تقول: تركه .. قلاه. ونزلت سورة الضحى، وخففت عن آلام المصطفى وسرَّت عنه،  وأقسم الله له أنه ما تركه أبداً:  وَالضُّحَى  *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى    *  مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى  [الضحى:1-3]، ونزلت:  وَلا  تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا  *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ  اللَّهُ  [الكهف:23-24].وبلغنا في بلاد العرب والإسلام أنك إذا قلت: إن شاء  الله، يقول: لا تقل: إن شاء الله، لا أصدقك، قل: نفعل كذا، فمنعوهم كلمة:  إن شاء الله!قال: [ بيان فائدة الاستثناء بقول: إن شاء الله، إذ لو لم يقل  اليهود: إن شاء الله لما اهتدوا أبداً، وما كانوا يهتدون إلى معرفة البقرة  المطلوبة.خامساً: ينبغي تحاشي الكلمات التي قد يفهم منها انتقاص الأنبياء  مثل قولهم:  الآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ [البقرة:71] ] إذاً: قبلُ ما كان يأتي  بالحق، فهذه دلالة خفية.قال: [  الآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ [البقرة:71] إذ  مفهومه: أنه ما جاءهم بالحق إلا في هذه المرة من عدة مرات سبقت ].معاشر  المستمعين! إياي وإياكم والجهل، أزيلوا الجهل بدراسة الكتاب والسنة في بيوت  الرب، والله يتولاكم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (59) 
الحلقة (66)

تفسير سورة البقرة   (3) 

                         الناس ثلاث أصناف: متقون، وكافرون، ومنافقون، وقد جاء في بيان حال  المنافقين من الآيات أكثر مما جاء في الصنفين الأولين؛ لعظم خطر هذا الصنف  على المجتمع المسلم، فهو يظهر الإسلام ويبطن الكفر، صيانة لدنياه ويظن أنه  بهذا العمل يخدع الله ويخدع المسلمين، ولا يدري أنه يخدع نفسه، لأنه سيحاسب  ويجازى على كل صغيرة وكبيرة اقترفها في حياته الدنيا، ثم تكون النار هي  مصيره الأبدي.                     

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  مع كتاب ربنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها، وها نحن مع سورة البقرة،  السورة الحاوية لألف خبر، وألف أمر، وألف نهي.وهذه السورة كان الأصحاب  رضوان الله عليهم إذا حفظها أحدهم ولوه القضاء والحكم.وهذه السورة لا تقرأ  على الموتى لطولها.وهي إحدى سورتين تظللان صاحبهما يوم القيامة: سورة  البقرة وسورة آل عمران، وتسميان بالزهراوين.                               

 الفلاح للمتقين                                                                                                    

                               هذه السورة مفتتحة بقول الله تعالى بعد بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم:  الم   *  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [البقرة:1-2]، وقد  درسنا هذه الآيات، وخلاصتها من باب تذكير الناسين وتعليم غير العالمين: أن  القرآن الكريم لا ريب ولا شك فيه، فإن كان هناك شك أو ريب في نفس أحد فليس  السبب هو القرآن، إذ القرآن لوضوحه وبيانه وسلامة ما يحمله من الهدى والنور  لا يتطرق إليه الشك ولا الريب بحال.وهذا القرآن يحمل هدى ولكن للمتقين  الذين آمنوا بالله ولقائه وكتبه ورسله، فخافوه وأطاعوه بفعل الأوامر  واجتناب النواهي، فهؤلاء لهم في القرآن نور وهداية إذا هم اتقوا ربهم.وقد  وصف الله المتقين بصفات نسأل الله أن تكون عندنا ونحن من أهلها، فقال:   الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  [البقرة:3-4]، فيدخل مؤمنو اليهود  ومؤمنو النصارى في حضرة المؤمنين المتقين.وهؤلاء المتقون قد قضى الله تعالى  وحكم بأنهم هم المفلحون فقال:  أُوْلَئِكَ  السامون الأعلون  عَلَى هُدًى  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  أي: متمكنين من ذلك الهدى، كأنما اتخذوه سفينة نجاة،   وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  لا سواهم، ولا غيرهم،  الْمُفْلِحُونَ  أي: الفائزون  الناجون من النار، الداخلون للجنة؛ دار الأبرار.ولو سئلت: ما المراد من  الفلاح والفوز الذي يذكره الله في القرآن؟ فقل له: أما سمعت هذا البيان من  سورة آل عمران فالله يقول:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا  تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، هذا هو  الفوز.وهذا صنف من الناس: مؤمنون متقون، من العرب ومن العجم، من المشركين  ومن أهل الكتابين، آمنوا واتقوا واستقاموا، فحكم الله لهم بالفلاح.                                                                      

 الختم على قلوب الكافرين                                                                                                    

                               هنا صنف آخر وهم الكافرون، قال الله تعالى عنهم:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ  تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى  سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:6-7]. وهذا الصنف من الناس يشمل الأبيض والأسود، والعربي والعجمي،  وهم -والعياذ بالله تعالى- قد كفروا، وكفروا بمعنى جحدوا وغطوا وستروا، أو  كفروا عناداً ومكابرة فعرفوا وجحدوا.وهؤلاء المكذبون، الجاحدون، المعاندون،  المكابرون منهم من هو متهيئ ومستعد لأن يقبل الهداية متى عرضت عليه، ومنهم  أفراد يقلون أو يكثرون موجودون في كل زمان ومكان قد ضربوا بسهم عظيم،  وتوغلوا في الجحود والعناد والمكابرة والفسق والفجور، فمضت فيهم سنة الله،  فختم على قلوبهم، فما أصبحوا يفقهون أو يعقلون أو يفهمون أبداً، ولو حدثتهم  عن الله وعن لقائه .. عن الإخاء .. عن المودة .. عن الرحمة .. فلكثرة  فسقهم وفجورهم وضلالهم وشركهم أصبحوا لا يسمعون الخير، ولا يعقلون أو  يفهمون، إذ ختم الله على قلوبهم، فلا يدخلها نور، ولا وعي، ولا فهم، ولا  إدراك. وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ  أي: لا يسمعون نداء الخير أبداً.وجعل الله  تعالى على أبصارهم غشاوة أي: ستراً عليها كالبياض الذي يصيب العينين،  فصاحبه لا يشاهد شيئاً فهو أعمى.فهؤلاء قضى الله تعالى عليهم وحكم بكفرهم  وعدم إيمانهم، وبخلودهم في دار الشقاء:  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:7] لأنهم كفار في الدرجة الأولى، فمنهم من كفر عناداً ومكابرة،  ومنهم من كفر تقليداً، ولكن توغل وضرب بسهم كبير في باب الكفر والضلال، وما  أصبح يقبل الهداية، وفي سورة يس يقول تعالى:  وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  إِنَّمَا  تُنذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ   [يس:10-11] أي: المؤمن الحي القابل للهداية، أما من تراكمت عليه ذنوبه  وآثامه وجرائمه وموبقاته فإن هذا ما أصبح قابلاً للهداية، فلا تكرب عليه يا  رسول الله ولا تحزن، ولم يقل له: لا تدعهم ولا تنذرهم؛ لأن هذا غيب،  والرسول لا يعلم الغيب، فما يفرق بين أبي جهل وبين أبي طالب ، فمهمته أن  ينذر وأن يبلغ، ولكن لما يشعر بالألم في نفسه والحزن من أجل أنهم أعرضوا  وعاندوا وكابروا يخفف الله تعالى عنه بمثل قوله:  وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [يس:10]، فهون على  نفسك.إذاً: القسم الثاني من أقسام البشر الثلاثة هم الكفرة.                                                                                                         

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          القسم الثالث هو قسم المنافقين، ولا رابع بعدهم. فالناس ثلاثة  أصناف: مؤمنون متقون، كافرون فاجرون.والمنافق
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             تفسير سورة البقرة - (60)  الحلقة (67)

تفسير سورة البقرة   (30) 


                         القلوب لحمة رطبة، لكنها إذا قست غدت أقسى من الحجر، فكم من عيون ماء  نبعت، وأنهار جرت من بين ثنايا صخور صماء، أما القلوب القاسية -يا ويحها-  لا تعرف معروفاً، ولا تنكر منكراً، جافة قاحلة، وهكذا كانت قلوب بني  إسرائيل، قلوباً سوداء مظلمة، محرّفة لكلام الله وآياته، تنكر الضوء إذا  داعبتها خيوطه، ولهذا كان الطمع في إيمانها بعيداً.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ  الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا  يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاءُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ  مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ   *   أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:74-75] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات!قول ربنا جل ذكره:  ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ [البقرة:74] من  المخاطب بهذا؟ إنهم بنو إسرائيل .. إنهم اليهود الذين عاصروا النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بل وساكنوه في هذه المدينة.فهذه الآيات تكشف الغطاء، وتزيح  الستار عن أمراض تلك الأمة وعللها، وأسقامها، وأوجاعها؛ إذ كما بلغنا  وسمعنا، وفهمنا أن ابن أخ قتل عمه ليرثه، ثم أخذوا الجثة ووضعوها في حي  قبيلة أخرى، ثم صاحوا: قتل شيخنا .. قتل أبونا، من قتله؟ هو في الحي  الفلاني.فأوحى الله تبارك وتعالى إلى نبيه موسى عليه السلام أن يأمرهم بذبح  بقرة، فإذا ذبحوها جاءوا بعظم منها كرجل أو لسان أو أي جزء، وضربوا القتيل  به فإنه يحيا بإذن الله، وينطق، ويخبر عن قاتله.وقد أشرنا إلى أنهم كانوا  يدفعون إلى هذا دفعاً، فلمَّا أخبرهم أن الله أمرهم أن يذبحوا بقرة قالوا  تلك الكلمة البشعة التي هي كفر، وهي كونهم يقولون لرسول الله: أتسخر منا؟  أتستهزئ بنا؟ وقد عرفنا أن الاستهزاء والسخرية محرمان على المؤمنين، فلا  يجوز أن يسخر مؤمن بمؤمن، ولا يستهزئ مؤمن بآخر، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى من  سورة الحجرات المدنية  لا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ  يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِنْهُمْ وَلا نِسَاءٌ مِنْ نِسَاءٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُنَّ  خَيْرًا مِنْهُنَّ [الحجرات:11].ثم لما أمرهم ورد فريتهم وباطلهم، وعزموا  على أن يذبحوا البقرة قالوا: ما لونها؟ ما هي؟ أخذوا يشددون على أنفسهم؛  ولعل هذا من أجل التهرب من القضية؛ وخشية أن يفتضح أمرهم بين الناس؛ لأن  الذين طالبوا بالقتل هم الذين قتلوا عمهم أو أخاهم، فخافوا أن يفضحوا،  فقالوا: ما هي؟ فقال: إنها كذا وكذا، لا فارض ولا بكر؛ عوان أي: نصف بين  ذلك، ثم زادوا فقالوا: ادع لنا ربك ليبين لنا ما لونها: صفراء .. سوداء ..  بيضاء؟ قال:  إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا تَسُرُّ  النَّاظِرِينَ [البقرة:69]، وهكذا حتى ساقهم القدر إلى تلك العِجْلَة التي  هي نتيجة دعوة الرجل المؤمن الصالح، ليرزق الله ولده بمال ما كان يحلم به،  إذ ساوموه بالألف والألفين، ولم يبعهم إلا بملء مسكها ذهباً،  واشتروها.وعرفنا أنهم قالوا:  وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:70] فنفعهم الاستثناء، ولو لم يقولوا: إن شاء الله ما كانوا يصلون  إلى نتيجة. وذبحوها وجاءوا بقطعة منها وضربوا الميت، فقام تشخب عروقه  بالدماء كأنه الآن سقط، وهو يقول: قتلني فلان.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          هذه الحادثة حادثة جُلَّى وعظيمة، فهذا ميت مضى عليه كذا يوم، ثم  يحيا حياة كاملة، وينطق ويقول: قتلني فلان، ثم يموت مرة أخرى! حقيقة الذين  شاهدوا هذه الواقعة لانت قلوبهم .. خجلوا .. رجعوا إلى الصواب .. عادوا  إلى الحق، لكن ما هي إلا فترة، فما إن مات أولئك الذين شاهدوا الحادثة وإذ  قلوب أبنائهم وأحفادهم تقسو، بدليل قوله تعال:  ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:74]، وهو يخاطب بني إسرائيل الأموات والأحياء؛  لأن الأحياء متشددون، متمسكون بعقيدة أسلافهم ونحلتهم وما هم عليه،  فأصبحوا كأنهم مجتمعون والقرآن ينزل على الجميع، ويخاطب الحاضرين،  والغائبين، والميتين. ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ   في قساوتها  كَالْحِجَارَةِ  [البقرة:74] والقلب قطعة لحم، وقساوته ليست  في تلك اللحمة، قساوته فيما يرتكب صاحبه، فالذي يذبح عمه أو أخاه هل في  قلبه رقة أو لين؟ هذا أشد من الحجارة، والذي يشاهد هذه الآيات عياناً ثم  يفسق ويفجر، بل ويكفر هل في قلبه لين أو رقة؟! قلبه كالحجر. ثُمَّ قَسَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ  [البقرة:74] بل   أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً  [البقرة:74] من الحجارة، و(أو) هنا بمعنى بل.ثم بين  تعالى أن من الحجارة ما يتفجر منه الأنهار، صخور في الجبال تتفجر منها  الأنهار وتتدفق، ومنها ما يخرج منه الماء ينابيع، وأما قلوب هؤلاء فلا  رحمة، ولا عطف، ولا رقة، ولا.. ولا.. ولا.. العجب العجاب. ثُمَّ قَسَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ  قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ   [البقرة:74] كم من عيون تفجرت من الصخور الجبلية، ومنها ما ينبع منه الماء  الرقيق العذب القليل. وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ  الْمَاءُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:74] وحادثة الجبل الذي ارتفع فوقهم كأنه ظلة، كيف ارتفع؟ ارتفع لأن  الله أمره فأطاعه وخضع وذل لأمر الجبار فارتفع، وفوق ذلك لما سأل موسى ربه  أن يريه وجهه الكريم فقال:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ  تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ  [الأعراف:143] فهذا الجبل تجلى  له الرحمن عز وجل فصار دكاً، أي: ذاب ذوباناً، وأصبح هباءً.وعندنا جبل أحد  لما علاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ماد  تحته واضطرب، فقال: ( اسكن أحد؛ ما عليك إلا نبي وصدِّيق وشهيدان ) الصديق  هو أبو بكر ، والشهيدان هما عمر وعثمان ، وهل ماتا في ساحة القتال؟ أين مات  عمر وعثمان ؟ في المدينة، عمر في المسجد وعثمان قريباً من المسجد، لكنهما  شهيدان أو لا؟ فمن الشهادة ما تكون في ساحة القتال، وإن من سأل الله تعالى  الشهادة بحق أعطيها ولو مات على فراشه.ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا اللَّهُ  بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:74] هذا توبيخ .. تأديب .. تحريك  لقلوبهم .. فكشف النقاب عن صنائعهم المدمرة؛ المخربة، ومؤامراتهم اليهودية  المنتنة؛ إذ حاولوا قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتين، ولكن الله أذلهم  وأخزاهم، فقوله:  وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:74]  معناه حيثما تحركتم للكيد والمكر برسولنا والمؤمنين فنحن على علم بما  تحدثونه وما ترتكبونه، إذاً فخافوا الله.وانتهت هذه القصة.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى يخاطب رسوله والمؤمنين:  أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ  يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ  [البقرة:75] الذي نعلمه، ويعلمه المسلمون أن الصحابة  وخاصة المهاجرين مثل أبي بكر وعمر ومن إليهم كانوا يطمعون -حقيقة- في أن  اليهود سيدخلون في الإسلام، بل كانوا يرجون رجاء أن اليهود سوف يدخلون في  الإسلام، لم؟ لأنهم أهل كتاب يؤمنون بالله .. يؤمنون بلقائه .. يؤمنون  بالوحي الإلهي .. يؤمنون بالتشريع الإلهي، فهم موحدون قبل كل شيء، وليسوا  بمشركين، فما المانع أن يدخلوا في الإسلام جماعات؟!هذا الطمع كان بالفعل،  ولو لم يكن كيف يخبر تعالى عن شيء ما كان؟!  أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ  يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ  [البقرة:75] أي: يتابعوكم على دينكم الإسلامي. وَقَدْ  كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:75]. ولنعد إلى  الوراء، فقد كانوا يسمعون كلام الله ويحرفونه، فلما رفع الجبل فوق رءوسهم  وسجدوا تلك السجدة ما التزموا، وما إن رفع الجبل عنهم عادوا وحرفوا ما  سمعوا، فهم يحرفون الكلام من بعد ما سمعوه، وهم يعلمون أنهم محرفون.وهذا  تسجيل إلهي على اليهود، فإنهم أهل مكر، وأهل تحريف وتضليل، فصفات النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ونعوته بين أيديهم، فيحرفون الصفة، ويحرفون صاحبها.ولما  يحتج عليهم إخوانهم: أليس هذا هو النبي المنتظر؟ يقولون: لا، ما زال لم  يأت، ليس هذا، ذاك أزرق العينين .. طويل القامة .. سبط الشعر، فيحرفون صفات  الرسول لأولادهم ونسائهم ويقولون: هذا لم يأت، وما خرج بعد. ثُمَّ  يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:75]  أنهم محتالون يحرفون الكلم لأجل الحفاظ على حياتهم المادية الهابطة.وقد  قررنا غير ما مرة أن تفكيرهم في إعادة مملكتهم التي كانت على عهد سليمان  عليه السلام، وأنهم سادة أهل الأرض، وأنهم وأنهم ..، فهذا الذي جعلهم لا  يمتزجون بأية أمة، وبقوا مستقلين إلى الآن استقلالاً بدنياً كاملاً.هكذا  يقول تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين، فيخفف عنهم ما في نفوسهم من تلك الرغبة التي  كانت تدفعهم إلى أن يقول اليهود ما يقولون، قال لهم:  أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ  يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ  [البقرة:75] بمعنى: يتابعوكم إلى أن يؤمنوا بكم،  ويؤمنوا لكم أي: يتابعوكم على دينكم الإسلامي. وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:75] وما زال  يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:75].                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى بعد ذلك:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا  آمَنَّا  [البقرة:76] هؤلاء منافقوهم؛ إذ كان من اليهود بالمدينة منافقون  أعلنوا عن إسلامهم، ويجلسون إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويصلون معه  وهم كافرون؛ فقط من أجل التغطية، والتدليس، والتعمية، وللحفاظ على وجودهم،  وعلى أموالهم وديارهم.فكان بينهم منافقون، وتقدم في أول السورة بيان  نفاقهم.هؤلاء  وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا   [البقرة:76]، نحن وإياكم على دين حق .. ملة إبراهيم .. التوحيد،  وَإِذَا  خَلا بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ  [البقرة:76] وجلسوا في سقائفهم .. في دورهم  .. في مجالسهم أنكر بعضهم على بعض:  أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:76] لأنهم يقولون: والله إن هذا هو النبي،  وهذه صفته .. هذه قامته .. هذا لونه .. هذا شعره .. هذا هو .. هذا هو،  ويتلون عليهم صفات التوراة، فهذا يقولونه للمؤمنين لما يكونون بينهم وهم  أقلية، فإذا خلوا في دورهم ومجالسهم يأخذون في اللوم والعتاب، ويقول بعضهم  لبعض:  أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:76]  من العلم والمعرفة، وتؤكدون صفات النبي، وأنه هو النبي المنتظر،   لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   [البقرة:76].والمعروف في عقيدة اليهود أنهم يصفون الله عز وجل بصفات النقص،  منها أنه يعطي ويندم .. منها أنه ينسى. فهي صفات لا تليق بجناب الله عز  وجل، وهي من صفات المحدثين والخلق، فانظر كيف قالوا:  لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ  عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:76] يوم القيامة، فيغلبوكم؛ لأنهم سيقولون: يا  رب! هؤلاء أخبرونا أن الإسلام دين حق، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وهؤلاء أنكروا  هذا ..فاليهود فيهم أيضاً سذاجة وبساطة تفكير؛ وهذا ناتج عن الجهل، فما هم  بالعلماء كما سيأتي، بل هم أميون، فيتصورون هذا التصور، ويرون أنهم ليس من  حقهم أن يخبروا المؤمنين بأن هذا الدين الحق، وأن هذا النبي المنتظر،  فتقوم الحجة يوم القيامة عليهم، فيقولون: لا، اجحدوا. ظناً منهم أنهم إذا  جحدوا وما تكلموا أن هذا يخفى على الله عز وجل، ويحاجهم المسلمون يوم  القيامة ويغلبونهم. فهذه سذاجة، وهي موجودة إلى الآن، وهي نتيجة عن الجهل  المركب.واسمع ماذا قالوا، وما أخبر تعالى عنهم، قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  أي: الصادقين المؤمنين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم،  قَالُوا آمَنَّا  هذا هو الدين الحق .. هذا الذي كنا ننتظره،  ونستفتح به على الأمم،  وَإِذَا خَلا بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ   أي: في  مجالسهم الخاصة قالوا: كيف تفعلون هذا؟  أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ   أي: بما علمكم الله، وأعطاكم من علم التوراة،  فتخبروهم بتلك النعوت والصفات، فتزيدون في إيمانهم، وتقوية معتقدهم   لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:76]؟  أين يُذهب بعقولكم؟هذا الكلام السري في خلواتهم، ولكن العليم الخبير أنزله  قرآناً يقرأ، فيسمعه المسلمون واليهود وغيرهم؛ لأن الله علّام الغيوب.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى:  أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:77] أيقفون هذا الموقف،  ويتكلمون بهذا الكلام، ويعتقدون هذا الاعتقاد الباطل  أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ  [البقرة:77] كيف  يخفى على الله هذا؟فهذه الآية تدل حقيقة على أنهم كانوا يجهلون صفات الله  الحقة، وينسبون إليه ما هو من صفات المخلوقين من التردد، والعجز، والنسيان،  وما إلى ذلك  أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ  وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ  [البقرة:77].  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           قال تعالى:  وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ  إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ  [البقرة:78] وهذا الذي كشف النقاب عن  الحقيقة.وَمِنْه
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (61) 
الحلقة (68)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (31) 

أنزل الله الكتب لتكون سراجاً منيراً للناس، وأعلاماً هادية لهم، وأملاً  مشرقاً حين تدلهم الخطوب، وبدلاً من أن يعتصم بنو إسرائيل بكتابهم إذا بهم  يعدون عليه تأويلاً وتحريفاً، زيادة ونقصاً، وهم في كل ذلك يحاولون إلصاقه  بالوحي الإلهي، ولكن عبثاً يحاولون، فويل لهم، أما خشوا مكرهم أن يحيق بهم،  وسيئتهم أن تهلكهم أم تراهم ركنوا إلى أمانيهم، وجهلوا أن الأماني لا تغني  من الحق شيئاً.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة ومع آياتها المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ   *   فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ  يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا  يَكْسِبُونَ   *  وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا  مَعْدُودَةً قُلْ أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ  اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *   بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:78-81] إلى آخر ما جاء  في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما زال السياق في الحديث عن بني إسرائيل .. عن اليهود  الذين عايشوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه المدينة، وقد علمنا الله  الكثير من أحوالهم الظاهرة والباطنة، وما زال السياق فيهم.قوله جل وعز:   وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ  وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ  [البقرة:78] هو كما أخبر؛ والله العظيم إن  من اليهود لأميين لا يعلمون من الكتاب إلا مجرد القراءة فقط، وأما المعاني  .. أما الفقه .. أما المعرفة فلا نصيب لهم في ذلك، وهذا ذم وتقبيح لحالهم،  وها نحن أيضاً أصبحنا مثلهم، فالذين يقرءون القرآن بالملايين ولكنهم لا  يعرفون منه شيئاً، بل مجرد قراءة فقط.ومن هنا نسلّي أنفسنا ونعزيها بقول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً  بذراع، حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه )، ها نحن في تلك الورطة، فأكثر  المسلمين من إندونيسيا شرقاً إلى موريتانيا غرباً لا يعلمون من الكتاب إلا  مجرد القراءة فقط، فلا يعرفون عقيدة، ولا أدباً، ولا خلقاً، ولا حلالاً،  ولا حراماً، ولا جهاداً، ولا حرباً، ولا سلماً، مع أن القرآن يحوي ذلك كله،  فما هو السبب؟ السبب أننا ما جلسنا في مجالس أهل العلم، ولا أصغينا لأهل  العلم، ولا رغبنا في أن نتعلم، فاكتفينا بقراءة القرآن، فالكثيرون يحسنون  القراءة، ولكن لا معرفة، ولا فهم، ولا بصيرة.فماذا ترجو منهم؟ أترجو أن  يكونوا ربانيين وأولياء لله وهم لا يعرفون ما أحل الله ولا ما حرم الله، لا  يعرفون ما يحب الله ولا ما يكره؟ هذا من جهة.ومن جهة أخرى -وقد علمتم-:  أمَّا حالَ أعداء الدين بيننا وبين فهم كلام الله؟ أما وضعوا تلك القاعدة  وهي: أن تفسير القرآن الكريم صوابه خطأ، وخطؤه كفر؟ فحرموا المسلمين من أن  يفسروا كلام الله، أو يتدبروه ويستخرجوا الهدى وأنوار الهداية منه، فأصبح  القرآن يقرأ على الأموات، فمن أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب لا يجتمع على  القرآن إلا من أجل ميت يقرأ عليه.لما بعدنا عن الكتاب، وبعدنا عن السنة  النبوية اكتفينا بمصنفات صنفها علماؤنا في مذاهبنا المتعددة، وأصبحنا لا  نجتمع على سنة رسول الله وأحاديثه، وإذا تقدمنا نجتمع على السنة للبركة،  فندرس صحيح البخاري للبركة، لا لمعرفة الآداب، والأحكام، والشرائع أبداً،  بل للبركة، فما أصبح في القرية من يقول: قال الله، ولا من يقول: قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسادنا الجهل، وانتظمنا عدم المعرفة.ومن أراد أن  يدلل، أو يبرهن، أو يجادل فنقول: لو كنا عالمين، ربانيين، أولياء للرحمن هل  يسلط علينا الكفرة الفجرة، الفسقة، فيسوسوننا، ويحكموننا، ويسودوننا،  ويفعلون ما يفعلون فينا، أيعقل هذا الكلام؟ ممكن يسلط الله أعداءه على  أوليائه؟ هذه برهنة، وهذا دليل قطعي.وما زلنا نتهيأ أيضاً لمحنة أخرى؛ إذ  انفجرت الثورات، واستقل العالم الإسلامي عن سيادة الكفر وحكمه، وقد عرفتم  أن من ورث الحكم هم تلامذتهم، وخريجو كلياتهم وجامعاتهم، فكما قلنا: خرجوا  من الباب، ودخلوا من النافذة، وإلى الآن ما بلغنا أن الإقليم الفلاني أصدر  حكّامه أمراً بإقامة الصلاة إجبارياً على المدني والعسكري .. على الكبير  والصغير، فلا ينبغي أن يوجد بيننا من يتهاون في الصلاة أو يضيعها أو لا  يصلي، كيف ترون هذا؟ أصحيح أم باطل، أم لغتي بربرية لا تفهمونها؟نيف  وأربعون دولة، ذات رايات، وجيوش، وطائرات، ما استطاعت دولة واحدة أن ترضي  الله عز وجل بإقامة الصلاة؛ لأن الإنسان مخلوق للصلاة، والصلاة هي ذكر الله  وشكره، فتلتقي مع ربك خمس مرات في مواعيد منتظمة على لباس خاص، في مكان  خاص، خمس مرات، فهذه هي العبادة التي من أجلها خلق الإنسان، أما قال تعالى:   وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  [الذاريات:56]؟  فهل أمروا بإقامة الصلاة؟ لا، إذاً ما هو الفرق؟!مع أن الله تعالى يعلمهم  ويخبرهم أن إقامة الصلاة من شأنها أن تقلل الفاحشة في الديار، وأن تبعد  المنكر عنهم  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   [العنكبوت:45] فلو أقاموا الصلاة في قرية .. في مدينة تقل الجريمة قلة  عجباً، ممكن لا يبقى (5 %) مما كان يرتكب في الأسبوع أو في الشهر.حقيقة ما  يعاب على بني إسرائيل أصبح يعاب علينا ونحن أهله،  وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ  لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ  [البقرة:78]، إلا مجرد قراءة  فقط، أو أمانٍ وظنون، لا يقين -أبداً- عندهم فيما أحل الله، ولا: فيما  حرم، ولا فيما أوجب، ولا فيما نهى وترك.وهيا بنا نخرج من هذه الورطة،  فنعتبر، كيف نعمل حتى لا يبقى في قريتنا رجل ولا امرأة إلا وهو يعلم ما في  كتاب الله من حلال وحرام، وآداب وأخلاق، وشرائع عامة وخاصة؟قالوا: لا  نستطيع. قلنا: كيف لا تستطيعون؟                               

** المخرج من فتنة المعاصي * * 

                               ما الحيلة يا شيخ؟ ما هو الطريق؟ ما السبيل؟أيها السامعون!  الذين سئموا هذا الكلام، هذا الكلام لا يترك إلا إذا نفذ مراده، وطبق ما  أريد به، وإلا حرام السكوت، ليس هناك وسيلة ولا سبيل يمكننا أن ننتقل به من  هذه الورطة إلا أن نعود إلى بيوت الرب تعالى.وكيف العودة يا أبناء  الإسلام؟ إنها كاجتماعكم هذا فأهل القرية ذات الثلاثة آلاف نسمة أو الألفين  أو الألف أو أقل أو أكثر، يوسعون جامعهم حتى يتسع لكافة أفرادهم نساء  ورجالاً، بالخشب والحطب، لا بالحديد، ولا بالإسمنت، ويجتمعون من صلاة  المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء، نساء وراء الستار، والأطفال أمامهن أو دونهن،  والمربي بين يديهم، ليلة آية يقرءونها بصوت واحد، ويتغنون بها فتحفظ عن ظهر  قلب، فيشرحها المربي ويبين مراد الله منها، ثم يضع أيديهم على المطلوب إن  كان معتقداً اعتقدوه، وإن كان حراماً عرفوه وتخلو عنه، وإن كان أدباً  تأدبوا به، وإن كان وإن كان .. والليلة الثانية بعدها: حديث من أحاديث  نبيهم الصحيحة السليمة، وهكذا طوال العام! لا. طوال الحياة، وهل هذا يعتبر  صعباً؟قلنا لهم: إن أعداءكم من أهل الملل الخاسرة الهابطة .. من أهل النار  إذا غابت الشمس ذهبوا إلى الملاهي والمقاهي، والمقاصف، ودور السينما و..  و..، وأنتم لستم مثلهم، أنتم تريدون أن تنزلوا الملكوت الأعلى؟ تريدون أن  تخلدوا في دار السلام؟ شأنكم غير شأنهم.إذاً: أنتم إذا غربت الشمس ذهبتم  إلى بيوت ربكم، بنسائكم وأطفالكم، وما الذي يحدث لكم سوى أن تستنير قلوبكم،  وتشرق بالزكاة نفوسكم، وتطهر أرواحكم، وتعلو آدابكم وأخلاقكم، وينعدم  بينكم السوء، فلم يبق في القرية سوء، ولا باطل، ولا منكر، ولا جريمة، ولا  قبح أبداً؛ لأنها سنن الله التي لا تتبدل، فالطعام يشبع .. الماء يروي ..  النار تحرق .. الحديد يقطع .. العلم ينير القلب والسمع والبصر، فيمشي عبد  الله في هداية الله، فلا يسرق .. لا يزني .. لا يكذب .. لا يغتاب، ولا ينمم  .. لا يحسد .. لا يبغض.. لا لا، ولن تتخلف سنن الله.فهل نحن فاعلون؟يا  شيخ! كيف نفعل؟ لو أن هناك كتاباً نبتدئ به.وجد كتاب: ( المسجد وبيت  المسلم) وقد حوى ثلاثمائة وستين آية وحديثاً بمعدل السنة الكاملة.يا شيخ!  وهل جربتموه؟درسناه هنا عاماً وثلث العام وحده، لنعلم الناس كيف يفعلون،  لكن ولا حركة.. موت. كيف نخرج من هذه الفتن؟ ما نحن إلا نتهيأ لغضبة أخرى  من غضب الرب، فإذا بنا في أسوأها وأقبحها. أنعجز عن هذا؟!إذاً  وَمِنْهُمْ  أُمِّيُّونَ  [البقرة:78] ومنا، بل كلنا أميون إلا من ندر منا، اليهود كلهم  على الأقل خمسة ملايين، ومئات الملايين من هذه الأمة، اليوم ومن أكثر من  ستمائة سنة وهم لا يعرفون من الكتاب إلا قراءته، ولا يجتمعون عليه، ولا  يقول المؤمن: قال الله أبداً، ولا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وحصل  الذي حصل، وتم الذي تم، وإن أردتم أن تفتحوا أعينكم فإخوانكم الآن في شرق  أوروبا جمهوريات إسلامية كيف ابتلعتها الشيوعية؟ كيف أصبحوا ملاحدة؟ كيف تم  هذا؟ لو كانوا عالمين ربانيين -والله- ما استطاع العدو أن يكفرهم أو  يصبغهم بصبغة الباطل والشر.قلنا: يا جماعة! المسلمون يتنصرون، وجمعيات  التنصير عاملة عملها، وتستغل بلاد الضعف والحاجة والفقر فتبني المساجد،  وتبني المصحات والمستشفيات، وتوزع الدواء، والمسلمون يتنصرون بالآلاف ..  بالملايين!ماذا نصنع؟ هيا نجمع المال، وهيا لنعمل مؤسسة الإغاثة، التي تحول  بين الصليبيين وبين نشر الصليبية.وقلت وما زلت أقول: ليست قضية فقر أبداً  ولا حاجة، القضية أنهم ما عرفوا الله، وما أحبوه، ولا رغبوا فيما عنده، ولا  رهبوا ما لديه من عذاب، فأدنى كلمة تلقى في قلبه تجد محلها؛ فالقلب فارغ  ليس فيه نور ولا هداية، فقد عاش هو وأمه وأبوه وجده قروناً ما عرفوا الله  بأسمائه وصفاته، أميون؛ لا يعرفون الكتاب إلا أماني، فأدنى شبهة تلقى في  قلوبهم يذعنون لها ويخضعون.وإن كنتم جادّين أيها المسلمون علّموهم، فإذا  عرف وأصبح عالماً لو يمزق ويقطع .. لو يصلب لا يرتد عن دينه، ما هي قضية  مال وطعام ولباس.إذاً:  وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ  إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ  [البقرة:78] وهكذا عقائد  المسلمين (95%) ما هي إلا ظنون، ليس هناك عقيدة راسخة تجري مع الدم،  وملتحمة مع اللحم لا تتبدل، ولا تتغير أبداً، مهما كانت الأحوال؛ لأنه ليس  هناك يقينيات، ومن أين يأتي اليقين؟ بالدراسة .. بالعلم بقال الله وقال  رسوله، ما قال زيد أو قال فلان وفلان، سبحان الله العظيم! هذه الآية كأنها  نزلت فينا اليوم لا في اليهود.                                                                                                       
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ  بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا  بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:79] هذه محنة أخرى. هنا توعد الله عز وجل  بالعذاب الأليم .. بالعذاب الشديد، وكلمة ويل في لسان العرب: العذاب الذي  لا يطاق، وواد في جهنم يقال له: الويل، وجهنم كلها ويلات.فويل لمن؟ قال:   فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ  يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:79] لم؟ ما الغرض؟ ما  الهدف؟ ما القصد؟ قال:  لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:79]  وإن شئت حلفت لكم: لقد وضعت كتب، وخرج بها أهلها عن دائرة الحق والإسلام  تحت هذا الشعار.وعلى سبيل المثال: كم عدد مذاهب هذه الأمة؟توجد مذاهب لا  يوجد فيها أكثر من (75%) حق، و(25%) باطل، ومن وضع هذا الباطل؟ أليس  علماؤهم؟ بلى. لماذا؟ ليرأسوا، ويسودوا فقط، ويعيشوا على حساب تلك الأمة  الجائعة.لعل الشيخ واهم أو ساهٍ!أتحداهم! لو قالوا: نعم، نحن نريد الحق  لحضروا واجتمعنا، وقررنا الحق، وأبطلنا الباطل، لا كل أهل مذهب يحتفظون  بمذهبهم، ويعضون عليه بالأسنان، ووضعت لهم المصنفات، ووضع لهم ما ينسب إلى  الله، والله منه بريء، لماذا؟ ليسود أولئك العالمون، ويبقى لهم مكانتهم في  المجتمع، وتبقى آراؤهم وأقوالهم، وهذا حصل في بني إسرائيل، والله ينعى هذا  عليهم ويتوعدهم، والله لقد حصل في أهل الإسلام. فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ  يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:79] هذا كلام الله .. هذا كلام رسوله .. هذا هو الإسلام  .. ووضعت كتب في التصوف بالذات، لا علاقة لها بالشريعة، إنما أوهام  وضلالات، وتنسب إلى الله: هذا هو كلام الله!وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً بذراع، حتى لو دخلوا جحر  ضب لدخلتموه ) أعطيكم صورة لهذه، أخفف عنكم قليلاً من الآلام، خطيب يخطب  الجمعة في بلاد عربية فسر لهم جحر الضب بالبنطلون، وجحر الضب معروف في  الأرض، هل كان المسلمون سراويلهم ضيقة طويلة؟ لا. أبداً، الجيوش في تركيا  العثمانية سراويلهم عريضة أو لا؟إذاً: لما دخل اليهود والنصارى هذا  البنطلون دخلنا فيه، وصدق أبو القاسم.والإسلام لا يرضى للمؤمن أن تظهر  إليتاه بارزتان، بل لا بد من ثوب، إزار ورداء يغطي به عورته، فما تصبح  إليتاه ناتئتان ظاهرتان، فالإسلام لا يقبل هذا.فكان المسلمون بجيوشهم لا  يدخلون في هذا البنطلون.يا شيخ! لقد دخلت فيه بناتنا.إذاً صدق رسول الله أو  لا؟ والله إنه لرسول الله.وهكذا هو الويل لمن؟ ما هو للأبيض أو الأسود،  عربي أو عجمي، لا .. لا  لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ  ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:79] لم؟   لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:79] وإن كانت رئاسة، وإن كانت  رواتب، وإن كان ..، لكن هذا الثمن بالنسبة إلى الآخرة قليل، ولا قيمة  له.فلو أن علماء المذاهب والطوائف عندنا يعرفون الطريق ويبكون، والله  لاجتمعوا في يوم واحد، وما بقيت مذاهب بيننا أبداً، ولسلكنا مسلك الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن ما دامت  لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   [البقرة:79] فلا اتفاق ولا تلاقي أبداً.قال:  فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا  كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ  [البقرة:79]  الذي يأكلونه من الحرام يستحيل إلى نار في بطونهم، وويل لهم -أيضاً- وعذاب  من الكذب على الله عز وجل، ونسبة كلامهم إليه، والله منه بريء، ويدعون  أفرادهم وأتباعهم إلى اعتقاد باطل، والله العظيم إلى اعتقاد باطل.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى عن اليهود:  وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ  إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً  [البقرة:80]، ومن سورة آل عمران:  لَنْ  تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [آل عمران:24]، والكل  واحد. لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا  معناه أننا معترفون  بذنوبنا وجرائمنا، وبظلمنا وفسادنا، وندخل النار، ولكن لأيام معدودة، لم  يقولون هذا؟ ليخففوا الجريمة، ليخففوا عن أنفسهم وعن إخوانهم آلام الرهبة  والخوف من الله، حتى يواصلوا البغاء، والسرقة، والإجرام، والربا، والباطل،  فلا تخافوا، الحمد لله أنتم أمة الخير .. أمة الرحمة، من دخل النار يبقى  فيها أياماً ويخرج، وهذا معناه: ابق يا زاني على زناك، ويا مرابي على رباك،  ويا لص على لصوصيتك، ويا ساحر على سحرك.. لا تخافوا، ما تمسكم النار؛  لأنكم شعب الله المختار، إنما هي أيام معدودة.فهذا في بني إسرائيل أو  لا؟والله لقد انتقل إلينا، وسلكنا مسلكهم، وكم من مشايخ، وكم من رؤساء  يهونون على الناس الجرائم والموبقات، ويقولون: الجنة للمسلمين فلا تخافوا،  ومن دخل النار يخرج منها، وسلكنا نفس المسلك.واليهود يقولون: كم عبدنا  العجل؟ أربعين يوماً، مدة غيبة موسى فقط، فنعذب أربعين يوماً، وهذا هو  التدجيل والتضليل؛ لأن أربعين يوماً تدرون كم؟ اليوم بألف سنة، والنتيجة  أربعون ألف سنة،  وَإِنَّ يَوْمًا عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا  تَعُدُّونَ  [الحج:47]، أربعون ألف سنة، هذه أيام معدودات؟!وهذا المراد منه  التخفيف على المجرمين، والتهوين من الجريمة، ليرتكبوا الفواحش والمنكرات،  وليأكلوا أموال الناس، وليضروا بالبشرية، ويحطموها، ويؤذوها، بسبب فتاوى  علمائهم. وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً  قُلْ  قل يا رسولنا .. قل لهم:  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا   [البقرة:80] عندكم عهد من الله .. صك أنكم لا تعيشون في النار إلا أربعين  يوماً؟ هل عندهم؟  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا  [البقرة:80] بل  تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون، أم هنا للإضراب  فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ  عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:80]  أي: بل تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون.لو اتخذتم عهداً من الله فالله لا  يخلف وعده أبداً، وحاشاه؛ لأنه قوي قدير، والذي يخلف الوعد هو العاجز فيضطر  إلى خلف الوعد، أما القوي القدير الذي بيده كل شيء ويملك كل شيء، كيف يخلف  وعده؟! ما أخلف أحد عهده إلا للعجز والضعف القائم به، أما الله فهو غني  غنى مطلق، فكيف يخلف عهده؟! فلهذا قال تعالى:  فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ  عَهْدَهُ . أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:80]  هذه الحقيقة، أنكم تكذبون على الله، وتنسبون إليه ما لم يقله، ولم يقرره  في كتابه، ولا على ألسنة رسله.وهذا التوبيخ لليهود، ونحن -أيضاً- متأهلون  له فمنا من يقول كذلك، ففي بعض الطرق يعدون أتباعهم بالجنة رسمياً تماماً:  إخوان الشيخ الفلاني لن يدخلوا النار! وإن كنتم لا تعرفون فهذا واقع في  ديار الإسلام: إخوان سيدي فلان .. مريدو فلان كلهم إلى الجنة، ولا تمسهم  النار، وإن دخلوها يخرجون منها بعد أيام.فاسمعوا كيف وبخهم الله بعدما أورد  قولهم:  وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً   [البقرة:80] قال الله لرسوله: قل لهم .. اسألهم  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:80]؟ الجواب: يقولون على الله ما لا  يعلمون.لكن ما جرأهم على القول على الله؟إنه الجهل، فما عرفوا الله حتى لا  يكذبوا عليه، ولا ينسبوا إليه ما لم يقل، فما ملأت معرفة الله في قلوبهم،  ولا في أذهانهم، ولا في نفوسهم؛ فلهذا يقولون ويكذبون.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  بَلَى  [البقرة:81] ليس الأمر كما تتصورون، وهذا  للجميع .. للبشرية كلها  بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  [البقرة:81].  

** معنى السيئة                                                                                                   * *

                               ما هي السيئة يرحمكم الله؟السيئة حركة عملية .. فعل، قد  تكون كلمة .. قد تكون نظرة؛ تسيء إلى النفس البشرية .. إلى الروح، فتوضع  فوقها كنكتة سوداء، والعياذ بالله.والسيئة تجمع على سيئات، والسيئة تؤثر في  النفس البشرية، وسببها: كلمة حرمها الله .. نظرة حرمها الله .. لقمة حرمها  الله، فإذا فعلها العبد انعكست على نفسه فأصبحت نكتة سوداء، والرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم بين هذا أيما تبيين، ووضح أيما توضيح فقال: ( إذا أذنب  العبد ذنباً ) تعرفون الذنب ما هو؟ ما يؤاخذ عليه العبد، والحيوان من أين  نأخذه إذا هرب؟ من ذيله أو لا؟ من ذنبه، فكذلك نؤخذ بذنوبنا.( إذا أذنب  العبد ذنباً ) سب إبراهيم .. نظر إلى امرأة زيد .. اغتاب فلاناً وهو غائب  .. أدخل يده إلى جيبه فأخرج رياله، فهذا الذنب إذا أذنبه العبد نكت على  قلبه نكتة سوداء، فإن هو تاب، وأناب، ورجع، صُقل الأثر، وزال ومُسح؛ لأن  الروح كالزجاجة الصافية، فإذا لم يتب، وزاد ذنباً آخر، وضعت نكتة أخرى إلى  الأولى، فإن ما تاب، ولا رجع، وزاد ذنباً ثالثاً وضعت نكتة أخرى .. وهكذا  حتى تسودّ النفس، وذلكم الران الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14] فإذا تغطى القلب  بالسيئات أصبح المخلوق كالحيوان .. كالأفعى ينهش ولا يرحم .. كالثعبان يعض  ويسمم .. كاللص يبقر البطن، ويأخذ الفلوس، انتهى. فلا يصدق، ولا يؤمن، ولا  يعرف فضيلة ولا حق، فانطمس نوره.  

** كواسب الإنسان                                                                                                   * *

                                مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  [البقرة:81] أنتم تعرفون الكواسب  يا معاشر الدارسين أو لا؟ ما هي الجوارح التي نجترح بها السيئات؟  أَمْ  حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ نَجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاءً مَحْيَاهُمْ وَمَمَاتُهُمْ  سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ [الجاثية:21] ما هي جوارحك يا هذا التي تجترح بها؟  ما هي كواسبك التي تكتسب بها؟إنها سبعة: أولاً: السمع، وهل السمع يكتسب  السيئة؟ نعم، كيف هذا؟ يسمع امرأة جاره تتكلم فيتلذذ بكلامها، ويبقى يسمع  .. يسمع عاهرة تغني، وتلين الكلام، وترققه لتثير الغرائز والشهوات فينساب  ويسمع، اجترح بأذنه أو لا؟ بآلة السمع .. يسمع الباطل، والغيبة، والنميمة،  وسب الصالحين، وهو في المجلس يتلذذ بذلك الكلام.لعلي واهم! والله العظيم  لَيَجلسون للطعن، والسب، والشتم في أولياء الله، والغافلون يضحكون. اكتسب  أو ما اكتسب؟ اكتسب.ثانياً: البصر، البصر كاسبة أو لا؟ جارحة من الجوارح،  فالذي ينظر إلى امرأة لا تحل له مما حرم الله عليه نظرة يتعمدها ليتلذذ بها  فقد اكتسب ببصره السيئة، وانعكس على قلبه، أحب أم كره، فإما أن يتوب على  الفور ويلهج بالاستغفار والندم، وإلا تنكت نكتة أخرى.يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا  ونحن ندعو إلى توظيف النساء، وقد وظفناهن في الدوائر .. في الفنادق .. في  كل مكان، فكيف نغض أبصارنا؟آلله أمركم بهذا أم اليهود والنصارى؟ من يجيبني؟  الله الذي أمر؟!لقد عاش نساؤنا وبناتنا أكثر من ألف وثلاثمائة سنة ما  توظفن، وعشن صالحات أو لا؟ الآن فقط إذا ما توظفت المرأة الحياة مرة،  والجوع والفقر والفاقة .. هكذا؟!ومما علمناه أن طبيباً مختصاً في العظام  والدماغ في مستشفى الطائف عنده امرأة غير موظفة، فلا يسمح لها بالوظيفة،  ولا أن تخرج، قالوا: لم؟ قال: لا أرضى أن امرأتي تنظرون إليها، وتشتغل  معكم. هذا ألماني كافر لكنه كأنه عرف، فاستدعيناه فجاء لفندق شيراتون  وجلسنا معه ساعة، وعرضنا عليه الإسلام، وهو متهيئ، وبالفطرة عرف: كيف  امرأتي تنظرون إليها؟يا شيخ! لعل هذا ليس بصحيح، أنا أسمع.. اسمع الله  يقول:  قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ [النور:30]،  نقول: لا .. لا .. كيف نغض أبصارنا؟! كيف نمشي؟ كيف نعمل؟من قال هذه الكلمة  كفر، كفر بالله، وانمحى اسمه من ديون المسلمين.غضوا، ما قال: أغمضوا. كيف  تمشي؟ لما تشاهد المرأة أغمض عينيك.نعم! من اليسر عندنا -كما في المملكة-  أن تغض بصرك؛ لأنه نادر ما تمر بين يديك امرأة كاشفة عن وجهها، أليس كذلك؟  لكن لما تكون في بلد نساؤه في الشوارع كيف تغض بصرك؟ فأنتم بين خيارين قلت  لهم: إما أن تحجبوا نساءكم أو احجبوا رجالكم فقط. أما الاختلاط، وغض بصرك  فما هو معقول، ولا يمكن أبداً، فكيف تغض بصرك؟!نعم! الحجاب مضروب، وكلما  تشاهد امرأة غض بصرك، لكن إذا كنت معها في كل مكان فكيف تغض؟ إما أننا نحجب  النساء، وهذا أرحم؛ لأن رحمة الله اقتضته، فالمرأة في بيتها قائمة بدولة:  تغسل .. تنظف .. تطبخ .. تعمل .. تربي، عمل، وأنت يا فحل تقضي الساعات في  المزرعة، أو المتجر، أو المصنع وتعود، أما أن تخرج المرأة وتخالط الأجانب  والرجال وتقول: غضوا أبصاركم، كيف نغض أبصارنا؟! فهذا ليس بمعقول؟!إذاً:  العين تكتسب بها بالنظر، فهي جارحة، وقد عرفتم أن مصيبة البصر أعظم،  فالنظرة هذه تؤدي إلى الهاوية، وكم من نظرة أنتجت مقتلة ودماء تسيل، نعم!  كل الحوادث من مستصغر الشرر.ثالثاً: اللسان، ولهذا يقول المثل المصري:  لسانك حصانك؛ إن صنته صانك؛ وإن خنته خانك.دعك من هذا المثل، ها هو ذا رسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول، وقد أخذ لسانه بيده: ( كف عنك هذا، فقال الصاحب:  أو إنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به يا رسول الله؟ قال: ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ! وهل  يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم أو قال: على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم؟ )،  والفتن كلها قائمة من طريق اللسان: الحروب، والبلاء، والنزاع، والصراع  والطلاق، وكل الفتن مبدؤها باللسان.ولو التزمنا بمبدأ وهو: ( من كان يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )، فمن كان منكم يا معاشر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات يؤمن بالله والدار الآخرة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم أو  عذاب أليم فليقل خيراً إذا تكلم أو يسكت، وإن وجد كلمة خير تنفع ولا تضر ..  تطعم ولا تجوِّع .. ترفع ولا تضع قالها، وإن كانت تضر ولا تنفع لا  يقولها.رابعاً: الأيدي .. أيدي السباع، الأيدي جارحة أو لا؟ هل هناك ضرب  بدون يد .. سلب بدون يد .. قتل بدون يد؟ فاليد جارحة من أعظم الجوارح، ولا  يحل لمؤمن أبداً أن يرفعها في غير حق، فضرب المؤمن .. كسلب ماله .. كقتله  هذه محرمات وتتم باليد.خامساً: الرجلان .. الرجل، كيف الرجل؟ تجترح بها  ماذا؟ الذي يمشي إلى دور الخنا والباطل والشر يمشي برجليه أو لا؟ برجليه.  والذي يمشي إلى البدعة والخرافة ما يمشي برجليه؟ الذي يمشي إلى مجالس  الغيبة والنميمة مشى برجليه، وهكذا .. الرجل جارحة يجترح بها الإنسان  الذنب.سادساً: البطن، وهل البطن يكتسب به الإنسان السيئات؟ شرب الحشيش  والأفيون، الكوكايين والدخان والشيشة هذا بماذا تتم؟ بالبطن أو لا؟ شرب  الخمر .. أكل الخنزير .. أكل الحرام .. أكل الربا في البطن أو لا؟ فالبطن  جارحة، وأية جارحة هذه! قاتلة.سابعاً وأخيراً: الفرج، ولهذا يقول أبو  القاسم فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( من يضمن لي ما بين لحييه )، وهو الفم  ( وفخذيه ) وورد أيضاً البطن.على كلٍّ البطن والفرج، والفرج أعظمها؛ لأن  فاحشة الزنا ما فوقها فاحشة إلا القتل والكفر، أما اللواط ما نقول عنه؟ لم؟  كيف يوجد اللواط في المسلمين.وعندنا مثل: هذه الديار التي أهلها الله  للنور والكمال، وأوجد فيها بيته، لماذا ما أوجد هذا البيت في المغرب أو في  الهند أو في أوروبا واختار فقط هذه الديار؟ لأن هذه الديار ما عرفوا اللواط  قط قروناً إلى عهد خلافة عمر ، فلما تولى عمر الخلافة رفعت قضية أن  أعجميين في بلاد البحرين ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة. والخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان  يحلف على المنبر، ويقول: والله لولا أن الله تعالى أخبر في كتابه عن فاحشة  اللواط فما كان يخطر ببالنا أن الذكر ينزو على الذكر.ويؤيد هذه أن هذا  البلاد ما عرفت بغلة فيها ولا بغل، فما وجد البغال في هذه الديار لم؟ لأن  البغل يوجد من إنزاء الحمار على الفرس، تعرفون هذا أو لا؟ كيف يولد البغل؟  يُنزى الحمار المعروف بالداب على الفرس فتلد الفرس بغلاً، وهو حيوان بين  الحمار والفرس، وهذه البلاد والعرب من أولاد إسماعيل من قبل لا يعرفون هذا،  كيف ينزون الحمار عن الفرس! وأول بغلة دخلت الحجاز بغلة أهداها المقوقس  ملك مصر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع مارية القبطية اسمها  الدُلْدُل، عرفتم أو لا؟الآن لو تعرفون ما يجري في أوروبا: أندية خاصة  باللواط، وهذه الفاحشة تترفع عنها الحيوانات، والله إن ذكران الحيوان  ليترفعون عنها ولا يقبلونها، هل رأيتم جملاً ينزو على جمل؟ أو تيساً على  تيس؟ فكيف بالإنسان؟!إذاً: فاحشة الزنا هذه هي السابعة، فمن حفظ جوارحه،  واستعصم، وثبت زكت نفسه، وطابت وطهرت بأدنى الأعمال من الصالحات، ومن كان  يخبثها ويلوثها ولو يبيت مصلياً ويظل صائماً، فزنية واحدة تمحو ذلك كله  وتغطيه، لكن إذا هو تجنب السيئات، وحسبه أنه يؤدي هذه الواجبات، وبذلك تزكو  نفسه، وتطيب، وتطهر.                                                                     

** سوء عاقبة أصحاب السيئات والخطايا                                                                                                   * *

                                وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ  [البقرة:81]، كيف أحاطت به؟  اليوم وغداً و.. كما بينها الرسول، نكتة إلى نكتة إلى نكتة فتغطى القلب،  فيصبح مظلماً؛ لا يعي، ولا يفهم، ولا يسمع.هذا معنى  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ [البقرة:81] البعداء   أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:81].عرفتم من أصحاب  النار؟ البيض أو السود؟ من هم؟ الذين أحاطت الخطايا بنفوسهم، ومن أحاطها  بنفوسهم؟ هم؛ لأنهم ما رجعوا ولا تابوا، بل ولا سألوا، ولا عرفوا، ولا  تعلموا ما هي السيئة، وكيف تحدث أثراً في النفس، لأنهم جهلة عاشوا في  الغابات، والبساتين، والمصانع، والمتاجر، فما سألوا عن الله، ولا عرفوا.  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:81] كم  سنة يرحمكم الله؟ أبداً، عالمان لا يفنيان: عالم علوي دار السلام، وعالم  سفلي النار، وباقي العوالم كلها تتبخر، فيبقى عالم الشقاء وعالم السعادة،  وانتهت سنة الله في الخلق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (62) 
الحلقة (69)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (32) 
*


*
من أسلوب القرآن أنه يجمع بين الترهيب والترغيب، فهو يهدد من كفر، ويحذره  عاقبة جحوده، وأن النار هي مصيره، خالداً فيها مخلداً، وبالمقابل يرغب  المؤمن بأن له جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض، خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً، ولكن  ذلك لا يكون إلا للمؤمن، الذي حقق الإيمان اعتقاداً وقولاً وعملاً، فلا  يضره شك الشاكين، ولا يؤثر فيه جحد الجاحدين.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة وآياتها المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ  خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *   وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ  حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  [البقرة:81-83]، إلى آخر  ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات  من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! اعلموا -والعلم ينفع- أن الإنس والجن -هذان  العالَمان: عالم الإنس وعالم الجن- نسبتهم إلى الله أنه ربهم .. خالقهم ..  مدبر حياتهم، فما هناك من يتعزز أو يترفع أو يتسامى بنسبة خاصة عنده إلى  الله عز وجل، وفي الحديث: ( كلكم لآدم، وآدم من تراب ). فالله عز وجل يُدخل  دار السلام .. الجنة .. دار الأبرار مِن الإنس والجن مَن تهيئوا لذلك،  وطلبوه، وعملوا على الحصول عليه، سواء كانوا بيضاً أو سوداً، عرباً أو  عجماً، أشرافاً أو أوضاعاً، إنساً أو جناً. ويدخل عالم الشقاء .. النار؛  دار البوار -أعاذنا الله وإياكم منها- مِن الإنس والجن مَن تهيئوا لها،  وعملوا لها واستعدوا لدخولها.وها نحن مع أشرف الناس .. مع بني إسرائيل، حيث  يقول تعالى لهم بعد ما أبطل دعاواهم ومزاعمهم وجهالاتهم:  بَلَى   [البقرة:81]، أي: ليس الأمر كما تزعمون أو تدَّعون أو تقولون: إننا لا نعذب  بالنار إلا أياماً معدودة، فالقضية أن  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً   [البقرة:81]، وكلمة (مَنْ): اسم موصول من ألفاظ العموم، يدخل فيه الذكر  والأنثى، والعربي والعجمي، والشريف والوضيع.قال:  مَنْ كَسَبَ  أي: بنفسه،  وقد علمتم سابقاً الكواسب والجوارح السبع التي بها نكتسب ونجترح. فالسيئة  هي: كل قول أو عمل أو اعتقاد يحدث السوء في النفس بالظلمة والخبث والعفن  والنتن. فذاك هو السوء، والواحدة سيئة.وقوله:  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  ،  أي: مع العلم بأنه يكون مريداً لا مكرهاً، مختاراً لا مغالَطاً، فمن كسب  سيئة بعمده وإرادته فهذه هي السيئة التي تحدث له المساءة في نفسه، أما مع  الإكراه فلا تكون سيئة.ومن كسب سيئة واحدة ثم توالت عليه السيئات واحدة بعد  أخرى فقد أحاطت به، وقد مثل لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفية  الإحاطة عند قوله تعالى:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14]، إذ بين لنا أن العبد المكلف، العاقل، البالغ،  المريد، المختار إذا اكتسب سيئة وقعت نكتة سوداء على قلبه، فإن تاب مسحت  وصقلت كما تصقل الزجاجة، وإن هو لم يتب وزاد سيئة أخرى وقعت إلى جنب  الأولى، وهكذا الثالثة، والرابعة، والخامسة حتى يغطى القلب، وذلكم هو الران  الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14]، أي: يكسبونه بجوارجهم: بالسمع .. بالبصر ..  باللسان .. باليد .. بالرجل .. بالبطن .. بالفرج.وهذا قضاء الله وحكمه، فلا  تقل: أنا ابن الأنبياء .. أنا حفيد أو سليل الأشراف، فكل هذا لا قيمة له؛  إذ هذا الكلام وجهه الله تعالى رداً على مزاعم بني إسرائيل.وقال تعالى بعد  ذلك:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:81]، أي: أهلها الذين تصاحبهم ويصاحبونها أبداً، فلا مفارقة. وقد  عرفتم أن نار الآخرة صورتها موجودة في النار التي نوقدها للطبخ والاستدفاء،  فهي آية من آيات الله الدالة على النار التي هي عالم الشقاء، ومن غفل أو  ما تبين كيف أن ذلك العالم كله جحيم .. كله نار فليرفع رأسه إلى الشمس،  الكوكب النهاري المضيء، وليذكر ما قاله أهل العلم من أن كوكب الشمس أكبر من  كوكب الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، فالشمس نار ملتهبة، ومن شدة حرارتها  تصل إلينا بالصورة التي تعرفون، ولو جمعنا الإنس والجن -وكنا نقدر على ذلك-  ووضعناهم في الشمس فإنهم لا يسدون عشر ما في الشمس، ويبقى ذلك العالم.فهذه  هي الأرض قد ملأتنا وملأناها، وحملتنا موزعين فيها، ولو بعث أسلافنا الذين  ماتوا لوقفوا في الأرض ووسعتهم!فإذا كانت الشمس لو جمعنا لها البشرية  والجن ما سددنا جزءاً منها فكيف بعد ذلك تسألني عن النار أو عن أي عالم  آخر؟!وهذا العالم بكواكبه ونجومه وشمسه كله يتبخر، ويصبح سديماً وبخاراً  كما كان، وأما الجنة فتكون في الأعلى، ويكون عالم الشقاء في الأسفل.قال  تعالى:  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ  والجمع: خطيئات، وهذا تنويع: السيئة  والخطيئة، فلما يخطئ تحدث المساءة.وقوله:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   فلم يبق ما يتعزز به المرء من نسب أو  شرف أو قوة مالية أو بدنية أو .. أو .. لا، ما هو إلا حكم الله النافذ. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [البقرة:82]، ما لهم؟ ما الخبر؟ اخبر عنهم!  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:82]، أولئك هم الأشراف،  السامون، الأعلون، وليسوا بالهابطين كأصحاب النار، فأصحاب الجنة هم الذين  لا يفارقونها أبداً، وهم فيها خالدون.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطينا  صورة لندرك حقيقة العالم الآخر فيقول: ( مثل الدنيا في الآخرة كمثل أن يغمس  أحدكم أصبعه في اليم فلينظر بم يرجع )، أي: ما هي كمية البلل التي علقت  بالأصبع من النيل أو الفرات أو المحيط؟ وما هي نسبة ذلك البلل إلى البحر؟  إنها لا شيء.وبين لنا الله كذلك حال الناس؛ فأخبرنا أن آخر من يدخل الجنة  يعطى مثل الدنيا مرتين، وأن هناك من يعطى مثل الدنيا عشر مرات من السابقين،  أي: عشرة كواكب. ولا تقل: كيف؟ فإن المجرة كبيرة، وقد تستطيع أن تعد حصباء  أو حصى الأرض ولكن لا تستطيع أن تعد الكواكب والمجرات، فقولوا: آمنا  بالله!نحن الآن على الأرض بمثابة الجنين في بطن أمه سواء بسواء، ويوم نولد،  ونخرج من بطون أمهاتنا هو يوم نفارق الحياة، ونخرج من الأرض، وتغمض  العينان ويقال: مات فلان، فينتقل إلى العالم الآخر، ليرى العجب! والآن  الدنيا كرحم، ها نحن فيها ما رأينا شيئاً، وما ولدنا بعد، فإذا مات أحدنا -  وكلنا يموت- انتقل من هذا الرحم الضيق المنتن إلى عالم لا حد له ولا  نهاية، واسمع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( إن ما بين كتفي الكافر في  النار كما بين مكة وقديد )، فهذا عرض الكافر في جهنم .. في عالم الشقاء  المسمى بالنار.ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ضرس الكافر في النار كجبل أحد  )، كما في صحيح البخاري ، فعرفنا أن ضرس الكافر كجبل أحد! وتعجبنا من حال  هذا الكافر أن ضرسه كجبل أحد فكيف بذاته؟! ولما قرأنا قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما بين كتفي الكافر في النار كما بين مكة وقديد ) عرفنا أن هذا  الضرس يتلاءم مع شخصية وحال الكافر.وإن قلت: كيف أن هذه النار تُبقي  عليهم؟قلت: عرفنا ذلك من الحديث السابق فأجسامهم بتلك الحال تأكلها النار  خلال الدهر كله، قال تعالى:  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ  جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:56]، فيحترق جلد الكافر، والجلد الآخر ينبت تحت  الاحتراق، وهذه أجسامنا على ضعفها يحترق الجلد الأول، وينبت بعده جلد آخر؛  لأن العذاب في ذلك الجلد.فهل عرفتم إلى أين المصير أو لا؟ وأنه ليس وراء  الجنة والنار عالم آخر، فقد انطوى الكون كله ولم يبق إلا عالمان: عالم  الشقاء وعالم السعادة.                               

** صدق الأنبياء فيما يخبرون به                                                                                                   * *

                               فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! مَن رأى الجنة ومَن رأى النار؟ فهذه  أخبار غيب، فكيف تطمئن قلوبنا، وتسكن نفوسنا؟الجواب: أخبر الرحمن بآلاف  الأخبار، فصدق في كل خبر، ولم يوجد خبر واحد أخبر الله به وما صح.وأخبر عن  الجنة والنار ولم يبقَ للعاقل أن يقول: كيف؟ أو أن هذا غير ممكن؟!والمخبر  هو خالق الصدق وقد أخبر بهذا، والمخبرون عنه هم رسله الذين اصطفاهم وهم في  أرحام أمهاتهم بل وهم في أصلاب آبائهم وأجدادهم نطفٌ طاهرة قد أعدهم  للإيحاء إلى الناس، وإبلاغهم ما أراد أن يبلغوا به. فهل الرسل يكذبون؟وإذا  كنا نكذب الرسل فما بقي من يصدق في البشر، وقد انتهينا وهلكنا، فإذا قال  الرسول: إن في السوق الفلاني كذا وكذا فإنه لا يصدق، وإن قال: مات كذا وكذا  فلا يصدق، وهنا نكون قد انتهينا وأصبحنا شر الخلق. فلابد من الصدق  والتصديق. ورسل الله عددهم ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر، ما منهم إلا ووصف دار  السلام ودار البوار، أفيكون بعد هذا شك وارتياب؟!وأعظم دليل على ذلك موجود  في الكتاب الذي تحدى الله به الإنس والجن، وما زال التحدي قائماً إلى الآن  أن يأتوا بمثله، فهل استطاع جماعات الأدباء أن يعقدوا المؤتمرات، ويألفوا  الكتب ليخرجوا على البشرية بكتاب يضاهون به كتاب الله؟ والله ما كان.وتحدى  العرب على أن يأتوا بسورة فقط، فطأطئوا رءوسهم وانحنوا وما رفعوها إلى  اليوم؛ ألف وأربعمائة سنة وزيادة، قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ  وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:23]، أي: استعينوا  بمن شئتم  إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ  وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24] فعجلوا قبل أن  تلتهمكم.                                                                     

** إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الملكوت الأعلى                                                                                                   * *

                               ومع هذا عندنا الرائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. الرائد  الذي ارتاد العالم الأعلى، فمن بيت أم هاني بجوار المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد  الحرام إلى زمزم حيث أجريت له أول عملية جراحية للقلب تسمع بها الدنيا،  فشق صدره، وغسل قلبه، وحشي بالنور والإيمان والحكمة، فتهيأ لأن يعيش في  الملكوت الأعلى لحظات، فأسري به من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى،  واقرءوا:  سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ  لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا  [الإسراء:1]، ومن المسجد الحرام إلى الملكوت  الأعلى، والله لقد اخترق السبع السماوات؛ سماء بعد سماء، وانتهى إلى جنة  المأوى، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله عز وجل يا أهل القرآن:  وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا  هَوَى  [النجم:1]، تعرفون اليمين والحلف أو لا؟ أو كلكم بربر مثلي؟ هذه  صيغة يمين أو لا؟  وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى   *  مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ  وَمَا غَوَى  [النجم:1-2]، وصاحبنا هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،   وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى   *  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى   *   عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى   *  ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى   *  وَهُوَ  بِالأُفُقِ الأَعْلَى   *  ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   *  فَكَانَ قَابَ  قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى  [النجم:4-9]، هذا جبريل،  فَأَوْحَى إِلَى  عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى   *  مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى   *   أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى   *  وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى   [النجم:10-13]، مرة أخرى أين؟  عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى  *  عِنْدَهَا  جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا  زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ  الْكُبْرَى  [النجم:14-18].فصعد إلى السماوات بالبراق، والتقى ببعض  الأنبياء والرسل في السماوات، وتحدث معهم.وعاش تلك اللحظات في دار السلام،  وذكر أنه رأى قصراً فيه حوراء، فقال: لمن هذه؟ قيل: هذا قصر عمر رضي الله  عنه، وهذه حوراه. فما كان منه إلا أن أغمض عينيه، وقال: ( إني ذكرت غيرتك  يا عمر ! )، وأنتم أيها الفحول ما زالت الغيرة موجودة أو ماتت؟! فالفحل لا  يرضى ولا يقبل أن ينظر فحل آخر إلى امرأته بعينيه، وهذا عمر عرف رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسيته، وعرف غيرته وفحولته، فاستحى أن ينظر إلى تلك  الحوراء في ذلك القصر احتراماً لـعمر لما يعرف من غيرته، ( فقال عمر :  أعليك يا رسول الله أغار؟! )، أي: أغار منك.أعيد القول: أيها الفحول! زيدوا  في طاقات غَيرتكم، ولا تجعلوها كغِيرة النساء، فلا ترض أن يكشف الفحل عن  امرأتك إلا في حال الضرر المتأكد للإنقاذ أو التطبيب والعلاج، أما أن  تقدمها وهي تمشي معك في الشارع: هذه مدامي .. هذه مدامي! فهذا معناه: أننا  أصبحنا شبيهين بالنصارى.فإن قال قائل: ماذا هناك إذا رأى وجهها؟أقول: كيف  تقول: ماذا هناك؟! كأنك تقول: هذا ليس فيه شيء، فما سقطت الكواكب، ولا  التهمت النار، ولا ولا ..، نعم هناك أعظم شيء وهو أن الله أمرها أن تستر  محاسنها، وتغطي وجهها، وأنت تتحدى الله وتكشف له وجهها.فكيف تقول: ماذا  هناك! والله طلب منها أن تغض بصرها، وطلب منك أيضاً أن تغض بصرك عن محارم  الرجال.وكيف تقول: ماذا هناك! أتبطل شرع الله بكلمة: (ماذا هناك؟) بهذه  الكلمة الهاوية الباطلة.وقد مر صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكوثر أيضاً، وهل هناك  حوض يسمى الكوثر؟ إي والله، أخبر عنه خالقه واقرءوا:  إِنَّا  أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ  [الكوثر:1]، وعدد كيزانه كعدد النجوم، وقال  هكذا جبريل في تربته، فأخرجها تربة رائحتها أطيب -والله- من ريح المسك،  وهذا الكوثر أعطاه الله للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.فإن قال قائل: هل لنا أن  نشرب منه؟نقول: نعم إن شاء الله نشرب في حالة نحن أشد فيها ظمأً وعطشاً،  في حالة أن نكون من أهل دار السلام. وذلك في عرصات القيامة .. في ساحة فصل  القضاء. وهذا الحوض خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ماؤه أشد بياضاً من  اللبن .. وأشد برودة من الثلج.فإن قال قائل: ومن أين هذا الماء؟الجواب: إنه  من النهر الذي في الجنة، وفيه مرزابان يصبان في هذا الحوض.وقد بلغنا: أن  رجالاً يريدون أن يقدموا على الحوض ليشربوا فتردهم الملائكة، فيقول الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أصحابي! فيقولون: إنك لا تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك. قال:  فأقول: سحقاً سحقاً سحقاً )، فيردون إلى العطش والظمأ في ساحة فصل  القضاء.يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! عما قريب تعيشون تلك الأحداث:   إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَآتِيَةٌ لا رَيْبَ فِيهَا  [غافر:59]، وإننا في آخر  أيامها، فانتبهوا!                                                                     

** معنى الإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:82].إن سأل  سائل: ما معنى (آمَنُوا)؟فالجوا  ب: معنى (آمَنُوا): صدقوا تصديقاً جازماً،  خالياً من التردد .. خالياً من الشك، وبعيداً من الريب، بكل ما أخبر الله  تعالى به، وأخبر به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهذا هو المؤمن.وإذا أخبر  تعالى عن وجوده .. عن علمه .. عن قدرته .. عن حكمته .. عن رحمته لم تجد في  نفسك إلا التصديق الجازم بما أخبر الله تعالى.وكذلك إذا أخبر رسوله وصح  الخبر؛ لأن الحديث دخلت فيه شياطين الأنس، فقدموا وأخروا، وزادوا ونقصوا،  ولكن الله حماه، فهيأ له رجالاً في كل زمان ومكان، ينفون عنه ما ألصق به  المبطلون، أما القرآن فمعصوم محفوظ:  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ  وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ [الحجر:9].فإذا أخبر الله أو أخبر رسوله وقلت:  آمنت، فأنت المؤمن، فإن ترددت وقدمت رجلاً وأخرت أخرى وتساءلت: كيف؟ فما  آمنت.                                                                     

** بيان أركان الإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                               لقد جاء القرآن الكريم ببيان أركان الإيمان، وجمعها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث واحد، والواجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن  يحفظها عن ظهر قلب، ولا يحل أبداً أن يعيش المؤمن خمسين سنة وهو لا يحفظ  هذه الأركان.وهذه الأركان جاءت مبينة في القرآن الكريم، فآية:  لَيْسَ  الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ ...  [البقرة:177] جمعت حوالي خمسة  أركان، وركن القضاء والقدر جاء في سورة القمر.أما حديث جبريل في صحيح مسلم  فسنذكره لنتلذذ بذكره، وليحفظه السامعون، والذي ما حفظه يجري وراء الطلاب  ويقول لهم: والله لتعلمونني هذا الحديث، حتى يحفظه.لما أكثر الصحابة من  سؤال الرسول وأتعبوه وأرهقوه؛ فهم بشر. ماذا فعل الله عز وجل تأديباً  لأوليائه، ورحمة برسوله؟ أنزل آية من سورة المجادلة:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ  نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَةً ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ  [المجادلة:12]،  أي: إذا كنت تريد أن تخلو برسول الله، فكيف يفعل الرسول! ففي كل دقيقة هناك  واحد يريد أن يكلمه، فقال: من أراد أن يخلو بالرسول ليكلمه خاصة فعليه أن  يدفع صدقة ويتفضل بنجواه. فتأخر الصحابة وما استطاعوا أن يخلوا به؛ لأن  أكثرهم فقراء، وليس عندهم شيء، فرحمة من الله تعالى نزل التخفيف فقال:   أَأَشْفَقْتُمْ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَاتٍ  فَإِذْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَتَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  [المجادلة:13]، فنسخ الله ذلك الحكم، وعرفوا لماذا كل  من عنده سؤال لا يخلو بالرسول؟ فكيف سيعيش؟! وهذا في الخلوة.وفي الأسئلة  أيضاً قال تعالى:  لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ  تَسُؤْكُمْ  [المائدة:101]، فليس كل من في قلبه شيء يسأل، فإن الرسول لا  يطيق هذا، فلما أدبهم وأصبحوا لا يسألون كانوا يفرحون بقدوم الأعرابي إذا  دخل يسأل، والأعرابي ليس عنده علم، فما تحضّر ولا تأدب، فيأتي يسأل، وعندما  يسأل يرتاحون، ويسمعون الهدى.وبناءً على هذا شاء الرحمن جل جلاله أن يبعث  بجبريل في صورة رجل قال واصفه: ( شديد بياض الثياب، شديد سواد الشعر )، أي:  ليس فيه شيب، ( لا يرى عليه أثر السفر )؛ لأن المسافر في تلك الأيام إذا  جاء من السفر يكون مليئاً بالغبار، و.. و.. ولا تسأل، ( ولا يعرفه منا أحد  )، فدخل المسجد ومشى حتى انتهى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلمهم  كيف يجلس طالب العلم، قال: ( فأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، ووضع يديه على فخذيه  ) فقواه الكامنة والباطنة جمعها، وأخذ يسأل، والصحابة يسمعون.وأول سؤال  قاله: ( أخبرني عن الإيمان؟ ) أي: ما هو الإيمان؟ ( قال: الإيمان أن تؤمن  بالله، وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله، واليوم الآخر، والقدر خيره وشره. قال:  صدقت. قال الصحابة: فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه! ) إذاً هو أعلم أو ماذا؟.(  قال: أخبرني عن الإسلام؟ قال: الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن  استطعت إليه سبيلاً. قال: صدقت )، وهذه هي قواعد الإسلام الخمس، ولو سقطت  قاعدة يسقط السقف ولا يبقى، ولا إسلام لمن سقطت قاعدة الإسلام منه.                                                                     

** مرتبة الإحسان                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال: ( أخبرني عن الإحسان؟ قال: الإحسان هو أن تعبد الله  كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك )، الإحسان: أنك عندما تعبد الله  بأنواع العبادات كالطواف .. أو السعي .. أو الوقوف في عرفة .. أو الاغتسال  والوضوء .. أو الصلاة .. أو الصدقة، وعندما تباشر العبادة تفعلها وكأنك  تنظر إلى الله، فإن عجزت عن هذا المستوى وما وصلت إليه فدونك المستوى  الثاني، ولا عذر بعده، وهو أن تعبد الله بتلك العبادة وأنت تعلم أن الله  ينظر إليك.ومن لم يعبد الله على حال من الحالين فما صحت عبادته ولا عبد  الله، بل أساء وأفسد، وما أصلح ولا أحسن، إذ لابد للعابد عند مباشرة  العبادة أن يكون مع الله كأنه يراه، فإن نزل عن هذا المستوى يُشعر ويعلم  نفسه أن الله ينظر إليه، ومن ثَمَّ لا يقدم ولا يؤخر، ولا يزيد ولا ينقص،  ولا يلتفت، حتى يكملها، ولهذا هذا الركن الواحد بدونه تسقط تلك الدعائم  والأركان.فالإحس
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (63) 
الحلقة (70)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (33) 


أخذ الله الميثاق على بني إسرائيل بأن لا يعبدوا إلا الله وحده، ولا يعبدوا  معه غيره، وهذا البند هو أكثر ما أكد عليه القرآن، ومع هذا نجد كثيراً من  المسلمين لا يحققونه، ولا أدلّ على ذلك من انتشار الأضرحة، ومظاهر التعبد  لغير الله، أما البند الثاني من الميثاق فكان متعلقاً بالإحسان إلى  الوالدين، وهذا معنى يشمل كل ما يسمى أحياناً بما في ذلك صلة أهل ودّهم.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا  خَالِدُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْكُمْ  وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  [البقرة:81-83]، إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق  القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** تدسية النفس بكسب الخطايا والسيئات                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:81-82]، هذا قضاء الله .. هذا حكم الله، وقد  عرفنا -والحمد لله- الآية التي تحمل هذا الحكم الإلهي، وأصبح من الضروريات  عندنا معشر أهل هذا الدرس! وهو قول الله تعالى بعد ذلكم الإقسام العظيم:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، فكن ابن من شئت فإن نسبتك إلى الآباء والأمهات لا تغني عنك  شيئاً، وما هو إلا أن تزكي نفسك فتنجو من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، أو  تدسيها فتذل، وتهون، وتخسر في الدنيا والآخرة.أعيد هذا الحكم وتأملوه،  وأعيدوه، وتحدثوا به، وبلغوه اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والمشركين؛ إذ الكل  عبيد لله، خلقهم ورزقهم، وإليه مصيرهم، أحبوا أم كرهوا، فتَجاهلهم لا يجدي  ولا ينفعهم، فهم مخلوقون مربوبون، يجب أن يتعرفوا إلى خالقهم وربهم، وهذا  حكمه فيهم بعد أن أقسم تعالى بأعظم إقسام:  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *   وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *   وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *   وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8]، هذه تسعة أيمان، حتى  أقسم بنفسه.لكن على ماذا أقسم؟ أقسم على هذا الحكم الذي لا ينقض بحال من  الأحوال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9] أي: نفسه، فطهرها  وطيبها حتى تكون كأرواح أهل الملكوت الأعلى صفاءً وطهراً،  وَقَدْ خَابَ   خسر  مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:10].وكأنكم تسمعون رسول الله وهو ينادي: ( يا  بني فلان! يا بني فلان! أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار )، حتى قال: ( يا فاطمة !  إني لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً ).والآية تبين لنا الآن ما تدسى وتزكى به  النفس، فقال تعالى:  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ   [البقرة:81]، تدست نفسه، وخبثت، وتلوثت  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:81].إذاً: النفس تتدسى وتخبث بالسيئات،  وبتلك الأقوال والأعمال والاعتقادات التي حرمها الله، وأودع فيها مادة  الخبث، وما من عبد يفعلها إلا وتخبث نفسه، وخالق السم في العقرب والأفعى هو  جاعل هذه التدسية في الكذبة يكذبها عبد الله.                                                                     

** تزكية النفس بالإيمان والعمل الصالح                                                                                                   * *

                               بم تزكو النفس؟قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:82]، فبين لنا ما تزكو به النفس، وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح.فسبحان  الله العظيم! أبعد هذا نطلب مزيداً؟!أيحلف الجبار على أن من زكَّى نفسه  فاز، فزحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة، ومن دساها فقد خاب وخسر، ونطلب غير  ذلك؟!بين الله لنا الفوز بقوله:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ  الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، وبين التدسية أيضاً ومعنى  الخسران فقال:  قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15].  

** تعجيل التوبة من الخطايا                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! إذاً: هذه الآية تخاطب بني  إسرائيل .. اليهود الذين كانوا يجادلون رسول الله في المدينة، فلما ادعوا  تلك الدعاوى أبطلها الله، وبين أنه لا قيمة للنسب. بَلَى  [البقرة:81] أي:  ليس الأمر كما تدعون، كيف إذاً يا ألله؟! قال:  مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ  [البقرة:81]، لأن الخطايا لا تأتي إلا بعد  أن تكون خطيئة، فلهذا إذا اقترفت ذنباً فعجِّل بالتوبة وإلا فستتوالى  الخطايا، والتوبة تجب على الفور بإجماع هذه الأمة؛ لأنك إذا أذنبت وتساهلت  فسوف تتوالى الخطايا، وتحيط بنفسك، وحينئذ يكون قد فُرغ منك، ولن ينفعك  شيء.قال:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:81] البعداء  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:81]، فالنار عالم، وما عالمنا هذا إليه إلا  كقطرة ماء في المحيطات الخمسة، واللسان فقط يقول: النار، وكوكب الشمس  المضيء؛ الملتهب، الذي هو أكبر من الأرض بمليون أو نصف مليون مرة، لو كان  هو النار فلن تملؤه البشرية ولو كانت مثل هذا خمسين مرة، لكن هذا الكوكب  سيحترق وينطفي، والنار وراء ذلك.                                                                     

** التلازم بين الإيمان والعمل الصالح                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:82]،  فلولا الإيمان ما عمل عبد الله العمل الصالح، وإياك أن تتصور إيماناً بدون  عمل صالح، أو تتصور عملاً صالحاً بدون إيمان، فإنك ما أصبت الحق.كيف  هذا؟إذا وجد الإيمان الحق المطلوب فأنت تجري وتطلب أهل الأرض: دلوني على  عمل يحبه ربي .. دلوني على ما يكره مولاي. فلا تستطيع أن تؤمن بالله ولقائه  ولا تعمل ما يرضيه، ولا تترك ما يسخطه، هذا مستحيل.فالإيمان بمثابة الروح،  وإذ حيي العبد أمكنه أن يسمع ويبصر، ويقول ويعمل، لكن قبل الحياة كيف  يعمل؟ لا يستطيع.فلا تتصورن وجود إيمان حق بدون عمل صالح، إلا لمن آمن ومات  مباشرة. قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله. ثم  أدركه الموت، فلا اغتسل، ولا صام، ولا صلى.أما أن تتصور أن إنساناً أو  جاناً يعيش مؤمناً اليوم واليومين .. والعام والعامين ولا يطلب مرضاة ربه  بالعمل الصالح، وترك سخطه بالعمل الفاسد، فوالله ما كان ولن يكون، ومن عنده  دليل فليأتنا به؟فكونك تجد عملاً صالحاً بدون إيمان هذا لا يمكن، ولا يمكن  أن يكون العمل -حقيقة- صالحاً وناتجاً عن غير إيمان بالله ولقائه، فلهذا  هما مقرونان في كل آيات القرآن:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ ، حتى إذا ذكر الصالحات أولاً يأتي بالإيمان بعد ذلك:   وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ  مُؤْمِنٌ  [النساء:124]، أي: والحال أنه مؤمن.إذاً: هذه الآية الكريمة  تكفينا وتكفي أهل الأرض، كما قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله عن سورة  (والعصر): لو ما أنزل الله تعالى إلا هذه السورة لكفت. لأن الله عز وجل  أقسم بالعصر، وله أن يحلف بما يشاء. فحلف على أن هذا الإنسان مخلوق في خسر،  واستثنى:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا  بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ  [العصر:3].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الآن مع هذه الآية الكريمة وهي قوله تعالى وهو يخاطب نبيه فيقول:  اذكر لهم، أي: لهؤلاء المتعنتين الخصوم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:83]، ومن الذي أخذ ميثاق بني إسرائيل؟ الله.ما هو  الميثاق؟ الميثاق هو العهد المؤكد بالأيمان .. العهد المغلظ المشدد الموثق  بالأيمان، كأن يقول: والله لا أخلف وعدي معك، أو لأفعلن ما قلت، أو لأنهضن  بما كلفت.قال:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   وبنو  إسرائيل -يرحمكم الله- هم اليهود.ولم قيل فيهم: بنو إسرائيل؟ ذلك لأن جدهم  إسرائيل: عبد الله يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام، هم بنو  إسرائيل.ومن عجائب الحياة أن هذا النوع من البشر احتفظ بجنسيته، فلا يقبلون  من يدخل في دينهم، ولا يدعون الناس إلى دينهم، ومن شك فليسأل أبناءنا  وإخواننا الذين لهم الآن خمسة وأربعين سنة مع اليهود، بل من قبل: هل حاولوا  أن يدخلوا فلسطينياً في اليهودية؟ أبداً، وقد يعيشون في أوروبا .. في آسيا  .. في أفريقيا ولا يدعون أحداً لأن يدخل إلى دينهم، ولا يقبلون من ينتسب  إليهم، إلا نادراً ولأغراض سياسية، ولا يقع هذا إلا مرة واحدة في مائة  سنة.فلهذا يخاطبهم الله بهذا اللقب:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ، فليس فيهم  دخيل، لم هذا؟ لأن علماءهم غشوهم، وأحبارهم ضللوهم بأنهم هم الشعب المختار  عند الله .. وأنهم هم أفضل المخلوقين من بني آدم، وهذا كان في أيام الطهر  والصفاء، نعم! فضلهم الله على العالمين، وهم عباده، وله أن يفضل من يشاء؛  ففضلهم لما كان فيهم من أنوار الهداية الإلهية، ولما كان في كل بيت منهم  يوجد نبي، لكن لما انتكسوا وهبطوا، وقتلوا الأنبياء والعلماء، وحرفوا دين  الله لعنهم الله. والمغضوب عليهم هم اليهود؛ لأنهم عرفوا الحق وأعرضوا عنه،  وهم المغضوب عليهم في سورة الفاتحة:  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ   [الفاتحة:7]. ولم غضب عليهم؟ لأنهم حرفوا كلام الله، وأفسدوا دين الله،  ونقضوا العهود مع الله، فلعنهم الله، وغضب عليهم.ومن يسلك سلوكهم يحل  محلهم؛ إذ البشرية كلها جنس واحد، وفي الحديث: ( كلكم لآدم، وآدم من تراب  )، ( لا فضل لعربي على عجمي، ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى )، ولم  التقوى؟ لأنها تزكي النفس وتطهرها، فالمتقي هو الذي يعمل بمزكيات نفسه  ومطهراتها من الإيمان والعمل الصالح، ويعيش يتهرب ويتجنب مدسيات النفس من  الشرك والمعاصي، فهذا ولي الله الذي ينزل الملكوت الأعلى، سواء كان أبيض أو  أسود.                               

** أخذ الميثاق من بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   [البقرة:83]، فما مضمون هذا الميثاق؟ وما هي بنوده ومواده؟من الجائز أن  تكون الوصايا العشر، والوصايا العشر يعتز بها اليهود اليوم، ومنذ عهد موسى،  ولكن اعتزاز المسلمين اليوم ومنذ ألف سنة بالقرآن أكثر، ولكن بلا  عمل.فاليهود إلى الآن لو تتصلون بهم وتدارسونهم لوجدتهم معتزين اعتزازاً  بالوصايا العشر وهي وصايا الرب تعالى، وقد أخذ عليهم فيها العهد  والميثاق.أما نحن فقد أعطانا الوصايا العشر، وزادنا العشرات بل المئات، فهل  أخذنا بتلك الوصايا.اسألوا المؤمنين: هل عرفوا هذه الوصايا؟ وأين هذه  الوصايا؟إنها عشر وصايا تعدل وصايا بني إسرائيل وتفوق بحسب مستوانا وقربنا  من ربنا.هل تسمعون عن الوصايا العشر؛ لتعرفوا هل أنتم نفذتم الوصايا أو لا؟  أو ليس لكم حاجة؟!أعوذ بالله! كيف نأكل ونشرب ونحيا إذاً ونحن لا نعرف هل  مرضي عنا أم مسخوط علينا؟!وها نحن نقرأ فقط من باب العرض التلفازي، فشاهدوا  أنفسكم هل طبقتم هذه الوصايا العشر أو بقيت وصايا ما كملناها، ومن ثم نعزم  ونصحح العزم على أن نطبقها؛ إذ هي ليست وصايا من الصعوبة أنها مستحيلة،  لا، أبداً، فما كلفنا الله بما نعجز عنه.لقد جاء ذكر الوصايا العشر في سورة  الأنعام، والأنعام هي الإبل والبقر والغنم. وسورة الأنعام لما نزلت جملة  واحدة زفها سبعون ألف ملك نزلوا معها. وكم طالبنا وصحنا عشرات السنين: هذه  السورة يجب أن يفرض حفظها ودراستها في كل معهد .. في كل مدرسة .. في كل  كلية في العالم الإسلامي. ومع هذا:لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً ولكن لا حياة  لمن تناديبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ  رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ مِنْ إِمْلاقٍ نَحْنُ  نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ  مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ  إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   *   وَلا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ لا  نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ  كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَبِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ أَوْفُوا ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ   *  وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا  فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ  سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   [الأنعام:151-153].لمن هذه الوصايا؟ أليست للمؤمنين المسلمين؟كم وصية؟ عشر  وصايا.كيف حالكم معها؟ نحمد الله، وعند الامتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان، إما  أن توفي الكيل والميزان أو تطفف.والشاهد عندنا: ليس بنو إسرائيل وحدهم أخذت  عليهم المواثيق والعهود، بل نحن أكثر منهم، وتقدم لكم أن من قال: أشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله فقد أعطى العهد والميثاق لله أن  ينهض بكل تكليف، وأن يترك ويتجنب كل محرم ومنهي عنه، وإلا خان عهده ونقضه.                                                                      

** أخذ الميثاق بعبادة الله وترك عبادة غيره                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   [البقرة:83] بنوده: أولاً:  لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ [البقرة:83].أول  بند هو ألا يعبدوا إلا الله، وهذا لازم أن يعبدوا الله أولاً، ثم لا  يعبدون معه غيره، فليس معناه: لا تشرك فقط، ولا يقال: لا تشرك إلا إذا كنت  تعبد، ومعنى هذا: اعبد الله وحده، وهو معنى لا إله إلا الله.وهذه هي المادة  الأولى أو البند الأول في هذا الميثاق الإلهي، الذي أعطاه بني إسرائيل على  عهد موسى.وقوله:  لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  جملة خبرية معناها  الإنشاء، أي: اعبدوا الله وحده.فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! كيف نعبد الله  وحده؟الجواب: اسأل أهل العلم: بم يعبد الله، وكيف يعبد؟ ولا بد أن تسأل:  كيف يُعبد الله، وكيف أعبده؟ ومن لم يسأل لم يعرف، ومن لم يعرف هل يقال  فيه: عبدَ الله؟ كيف عبده؟! فلا بد وأن يسأل أهل العلم، والله يقول:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ [النحل:43].فكل  من لا يعلم يجب أن يسأل حتى يعلم، وكل من سئل وهو يعلم عليه أن يُعلِّم  حتى يعلم السائل ما طلب.ومن هنا المفروض أن أمة الإسلام وإن بلغت خمسمائة  مليون لا يوجد بينها رجل ولا امرأة جاهل. صح هذا أم كذب؟ هذا هو الواجب،  فلا ينبغي أن يعيش من المسلمين رجل أو امرأة العام والعامين والعشرة  الأعوام وهو لا يعرف كيف يعبد الله، ولا بم يعبد الله! لأنه مأمور؛ فالله  هو القائل:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]، فنسأل أهل الذكر، والذكر هو القرآن:  ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي  الذِّكْرِ [ص:1].هذا إن كنتم لا تعلمون، أما إذا كنت عالماً فلا تسأل،  وإنما تهيأ فقط لأن تُسأل فتُعلِّم.لكن متى يفيق النائمون؟ ومتى يصحو  السكارى بحب المال والدنيا؟ ومتى يصبح العالم الإسلامي نساء ورجالاً كلهم  علماء؛ فيعرفون ربهم معرفة تثمر لهم حبه في قلوبهم، فيحبون الله أكثر من  أنفسهم، وأموالهم، وأهليهم، وتصفو لهم خشيته في قلوبهم، فيرهبونه، ويرتعدون  من ذكره، ثم يطيعونه.فإذا أحل لنا الحلوى نأكل: بسم الله .. وإذا حرَّم  الدخان والشيشة امتنعنا .. وإذا أمرنا أن نلبس خاتم الفضة لبسناه .. وإذا  نهانا عن خاتم الذهب تركناه، وهكذا فعل وترك، والفعل مستطاع وفي قدرة  الآدمي إن خلا من علل وأمراض، ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها.ماذا نقول: هل  من عودة؟ نعم، عائدون!هل هناك طريق قريب يا أبنائي؟!الطريق البعيد هو  أحلام الغافلين من أمثالنا كأن يقول: هذا يوم تكون الخلافة! ونحن نعمل على  إيجاد الخلافة الإسلامية.لكن متى توجد الخلافة؟!وإذا وجد الخليفة نكفره،  ونرميه بقواصم الظهر حتى لا يطاع، وهذا هو واقعنا.أنا قلت غير ما مرة: لو  أن عمر رضي الله عنه خرج في هذا المجتمع فلا يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً أبداً،  فالقلوب متفرقة، والأهواء والرغائب متنازعة، والشهوات عارمة، فكيف  يجمعهم؟!إذاً علينا أولاً: أن نؤمن، وأن نحقق إيماننا بالله ولقائه، فإذا  آمنا وحيينا فحينئذ كلف يا عمر ! ومر فإنك تطاع، أما ولا إيمان حق فكيف  يكلفنا؟!                                                                     

** طريق النجاة                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ما هي الطريق؟أيها المفكرون! يا علماء الإسلام! نبحث  عن طريق للخلاص والنجاة، فقد كونا منظمات وجمعيات فما نفع! فما الطريق؟وهنا  عدنا من حيث بدأنا، فعلينا أن نسلك مسلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.ماذا كان يفعل في مكة وهو محاصر، كان إخوانه مضطهدون يعذبون أمامه،  وهو قد منع من المسجد الحرام، فجمع المؤمنين في دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم ،  وما جمعهم في هذه الدار لأكل البقلاوة، والحلاوة، والرز، واللحم، لا  والله، إنما جمعهم ليعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، ويزكيهم، ويطهرهم من أدران  الأوساخ، والشرك، والمعاصي، والذنوب.ثم هاجر إلى المدينة النبوية في السنة  الثالثة عشرة من البعثة، فنزل بديار عوف بن مالك بقباء، ونزل هناك مع زميله  .. مع رفيقه .. مع خليله، وإن قال في الحديث: ( لو كنت متخذاً غير ربي  خليلاً لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً، ولكن حسبي خلة ربي ). وما مضى عليه أسبوع  إلى ثلاثة عشر يوماً حتى بنى مسجد قباء، فبنى المسجد في سبعة أيام أو  ثمانية أيام، وبنى هذا المسجد ليجمع المؤمنين والمؤمنات -وهم أقليات- من  أجل أن يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، ويزكيهم.أصحيح هذا الكلام أم لا؟ والله إنه  لصحيح. وخرج من دار عوف بن مالك في موكب النور، وبطون وأفخاذ وقبائل  الأنصار تقول: عندنا يا رسول الله! هنا النزول .. هنا النزول .. انزل  عندنا، فيقول: ( اتركوا القصواء فإنها مأمورة ). فيمسكون بخطامها: انزل! لا  .. لا، اتركوها، فتمشي وتمشي، والناس وراءه وأمامه، والدنيا كلها فرح، ولم  لا ورسول الله بينهم؟ حتى وصلت إلى تلك الروضة وبركت، فأرادوا أن يقيموها  فقال: ( دعوها فإنها مأمورة. هنا يبنى المسجد ).ودار أبي أيوب بينه وبين  المسجد خمسة أمتار أو ستة.وبنى المسجد، فطلب عوناً من ربه، والله كأنكم  ترونه وهو يحمل الحجارة على كتفيه، من هو هذا؟ هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. وهو يتقاول بتلك الكلمة:اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة فاغفر للأنصار  والمهاجرةوالناس يقولون معه؛ حتى يتشجعوا على البناء ومواصلة العمل:اللهم  لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرةفاغفر للأنصار والمهاجرةوبنى المسجد، وأي مسجد هذا؟  هو هذا الملاصق لحجراته، وبنى بعد ذلك الحجرات، واشترى هذه التربة من  يتامى، إلا أن أولياء اليتامى قالوا: لن نأخذ ثمناً، نحن سندفع الثمن.ولم  بنى المسجد؟ ليجمع المؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ فيعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة،  ويزكيهم.وجمعهم أم لا؟ وتعلموا أم لا؟والله ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بخريجي  مدرسة أو جامعة أو مسجد كأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الواحد منهم  يزن الدنيا!وسأعطيكم نماذج لتعرفوا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف  تخرجوا من المسجد، لا أقل ولا أكثر:لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وولي الخلافة أبو بكر ، وكان يسكن في العوالي، فإذا به يسمع جارية تقول:  آه! أبو بكر الآن ولي أمر المسلمين، فمن يحلب لنا؟ نعم كان أبو بكر يحلب  لأهل الحي أغنامهم، فقال: لا يا بنيتي! ما زلت أحلب لكم.انظروا إذا تجدون  في العالم هذا النوع من البشر!ونحن يعلق أحدنا خيطاً عسكرياً فيرتفع رأسه  في السماء، ولا يعرف شيئاً.وأما إذا حصل على مليون ريال فحدث ولا حرج!وهذا  سلمان الفارسي يقول عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( سلمان منا آل البيت )،  كان أبوه -عليه لعائن الله- هو الذي يوقد نار الشرك، أي: المسئول عن تأجيج  النار التي تعبد في بلاد فارس، وهو القيّم على الإله.فأنقذ الله هذا الولد  بعدما تجرع الغصص، وتذوق آلام الحياة وأتعابها، فما وصل إلى المدينة حتى  بيع عبداً مرتين أو ثلاثاً، وهو يتنقل من إقليم إلى إقليم يسأل عن الهدى،  فما اطمأنت نفسه إلى عبادة النار، وقد وجد من رجال المسيحية بصراء عقلاء  مَن يرشده قائلين: إننا في انتظار نبي آخر الزمان. فيقول: صفوه لي وأعطوني  علاماته. حتى قالوا: يوجد في قرية ذات نخيل وسبخة يقال لها: يثرب. فتنقل  حتى وصل المدينة بعد عشرين سنة.فلما حكم عمر أو أبو بكر ولاه ولاية البصرة،  فجاءت قافلة تجارية كبيرة من الشام ودخلت البلاد، فوضعوا أمتعتهم، وأناخوا  إبلهم، أو ربطوا بغالهم وحميرهم، فليس هناك سيارات ولا قطارات يومئذ.وجاء  سلمان وفي يده عصا.قالوا: من هذا؟ هذا لا نعرفه. تعال يا حمال.قال: ماذا  تريدون؟قالوا: احمل معنا هذه الأمتعة إلى الفندق. فوالله لقد حمل حقيبتين  أو ثلاثاً، واحدة على رأسه، وأخرى بيمينه وأخرى بشماله، ومشى إلى الفندق،  فمر بهم بصري: يا جماعة! ويلكم هذا والي المدينة.قالوا: الله؟! قال: نعم.  فأخذوا: يا والي! لوجه الله سامحنا. قال: اسكتوا، والله لا أضعها حتى أصل  إلى الفندق.أرأيتم خريجي المسجد النبوي أم لا؟! وحسبنا هذا.فإن أردنا أن  نصل إلى السماء، وننزل الملكوت الأعلى فهذا هو الطريق، فلا حزبية، ولا  تكتلات، ولا تجمعات ولا أحلام، ولا تكفير، ولا عمل، إلا أن نعرف ربنا  المعرفة الحقة، فنعرف كيف نعبده، وبماذا نعبده، والطريق يكون في العودة إلى  بيوت الله؛ فلا كبر، ولا غطرسة، ولا مال، ولا شرف، بل نجتمع في بيت ربنا  في الحي أو القرية، الغني كالفقير، العالم كالجاهل، الذكر كالأنثى، إلا أن  النساء وراء الستارة، والفحول أمامهن، وكل ليلة وطول العام ندرس ماذا؟  تاريخ أفلاطون ! وسياسة نابليون ! ندرس قال الله وقال رسوله. وبعد عام ..  عامين فقط تتجلى أنوار تتحير لها عقول البشر: كيف استقامت هذه الأمة؟! أين  درست؟ ماذا تعلمت؟هذا هو الطريق.وهل هناك طريق آخر؟والله لا أراه، والتجارب  كافية، فدعونا، وقد صحنا منذ ستين سنة وما تحركنا، وما زلنا في أماكننا!  والآن معاشر المستمعين! أنتم في مسجد رسول الله أم لا؟ في دار النبوة أم  لا؟ هل تسمعون غير الحق والهدى؟ والله ما كان ولن يكون.وإن قلتم: ها نحن مع  اليهود، والله يقول لهم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   [البقرة:83] أولاً:  لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:83] وثلاثة  أرباع المسلمين يعبدون الأولياء، فهذا يحلف بهم، وهذا يعكف على قبورهم،  وهذا ينذر لهم، وهذا يدعوهم ويستغيث بهم، وإن خَفَّ هذا نوعاً ما لانتشار  الدعوة. فثلاثة أرباع المسلمين لا يفكرون في لقاء ربهم، ولا يسألون عن  محابه ولا مساخطه، ولا ما هو المصير ولا المنتهى، فهم مشغولون بالطعام  والشراب والنساء، وهكذا! فكيف نعود؟من جديد نعود إلى المسجد، وكتاب:  (المسجد وبيت المسلم) هذه هي الحيلة التي يسرها الله، وأعلناها للمسلمين،  وما بلغنا أن قرية أو مدينة أو أهل إقليم في الشرق أو في الغرب عرفوا هذه  الحقيقة واجتمعوا على هذا الكتاب إلى الآن!لعلي واهم .. لعلي غافل؟!وقد  يقول قائل: ما هذا؟ وماذا ينفع؟تعال أتحداك! هيا نجمع أهل قرية سنة بنسائهم  ورجالهم يتعلمون الهدى، ثم ننظر إلى حالهم بعد العام كيف سيكون! فإن وجدت  من يقول: فلان زنى اذبحني، أو فلان قتل فلاناً، أو غش فلاناً، أو خدع  فلاناً، أو سب أو شتم.إنني أتكلم عن علم، والشاهد في نفسي، فقد عشت ستين  سنة أو سبعين والله ما ضربت مؤمناً، ولا أخذت ريالاً لمؤمن، ولا شتمت ولا  سببت، لم هذا؟ عرفت فقط، وأمثالي بالملايين عرفوا، فالذين ما عرفوا لا يمكن  أن تعول عليهم أبداً في أن يستقيموا، مستحيل.العلم نور، والعلم روح وحياة،  وبدونه لا تأمن جاهلاً أبداً، ومن شك فلينظر أحوال المسلمين حكاماً،  ووزراء ومسئولين، وكل دولة فيها عشرات المسئولين في وزارة المال .. وزارة  الصحة .. وزارة التعليم .. وزارة كذا وكذا فأين آثار ذلك؟! لأنهم ما هم  بأهل .. ما هم بصراء .. ما هم واعون .. ما هم عارفون بالله .. لا يبكون من  خشيته .. لا يبيتون يتململون ودموعهم تسيل يطلبون رضا الله. فكيف تعول  عليهم؟! وكيف يستقيمون؟!                                                                     

** مظاهر الإحسان إلى الوالدين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [البقرة:83]  الإحسان إلى الوالدين، ومن سأل: كيف أحسن إلى والدي؟ ومن هم والداي؟ ذكران  أو إناث أو أب وأم؟الوالدان: الأم والأب، والأم يجوز أن يقال لها: الوالد  والوالدة أيضاً، كالحائض، إذ ليس هناك رجل حائض حتى نقول: المرأة حائضة، بل  حائض. كذلك هل يوجد رجل يلد من بطنه؟ لا يوجد. إذاً: المرأة نقول فيها:  الوالد .. هذه الوالد، بمعنى الوالدة.ما هو الإحسان إلى الوالدين؟في أربع  كلمات:أولاً: إيصال الخير إليهما. والخير: الطعام .. الشراب .. الكساء ..  السكنى .. المروحة، وكل خير تصل به إليهم.ثانياً: كف الأذى عنهما، حتى ولو  كان كلمة غضب: أف!  فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ  [الإسراء:23]، ومنع الأذى  تماماً حتى كلمة تحدث المساءة في نفسيهما لا تقال.ثالثاً: طاعتهما في  المعروف، فإذا قالت أمك: طلق هذه لا تصلح عندنا، طلقها، لم؟ لأن إبراهيم  عليه السلام قال لإسماعيل: غير عتبة بابك. فغير أم لا؟ وذلك عندما جاء  إبراهيم من الشام؛ من القدس يتعهد تركة ولده إسماعيل في الوادي الأمين، وقد  تزوج جرهمية، إذ نزلت هذه القبيلة عندهم، فجاء فسأل: أين بعلك؟ أين زوجك؟  قالت: ذهب يطلب لنا الرزق. قال: من أين؟ قالت: يصيد غزالاً .. أرنباً. إذ  ليس عندهم إلا اللحم والماء فقط، فلا يوجد لديهم عنب أو فاكهة أو خبز. وإلى  الآن يقول أهل العلم: يستطيع أهل مكة أن يعيشوا على اللحم والماء، ولا  يستطيع أي شعب أو بلد أن يعيش على هذا!فقال: كيف حالكم؟ قالت: إننا في بؤس  .. إننا في شقاء .. إننا في كذا.قال لها: إذا جاء زوجك فأقرئيه السلام،  وقولي له يغير عتبة بابه!فجاء إسماعيل بعد يوم أو يومين من الصحارى وهو  يحمل الغزلان والضباء: السلام عليكم! قالت: وعليكم السلام. قال: هل زارنا  أحد؟ فراسة .. تباشير النبوة. قالت: نعم. قال: ماذا قال؟ قالت: يقرئك  السلام ويقول لك: كذا وكذا، قال: ذاك أبي، وقد أمرني بفراقك، الحقي بأهلك!  فطلقها أم لا؟!ثم غاب عاماً آخر، وجاء إبراهيم زائراً فقال: السلام عليكم،  كيف الحال؟ قالت: إننا في خير .. إننا في نعمة .. في فضل الله .. في رحمة  الله .. في بيت الله.إي! هذه خلاف الزوجة الأولى، الأولى كأنها خريجة جامعة  تريد الوظيفة والمال.قال لها: إذا جاء زوجك فأقرئيه السلام وقولي له يثبت  عتبة بابه. أي: يركزها.ثم جاء إسماعيل فقال: هل زارنا أحد؟ قالت: نعم. ماذا  قال؟ يقول: كذا وكذا. قال: ذاك أبي، وقد أمرني بأن أثبتك في البيت. لتنجب  بعد ذلك عدنان أبا سيد المرسلين.هذا درس علمي لا تجده في جامعات  الدنيا.فنقول: إذا كان أبوك صالحاً وأمك صالحة وقالا: طلق هذه، فيجب أن  تطلق؛ لأنهما عرفا عنها، فلا تصلح لك، ولئلا تنجب لك الأولاد.أما إذا كان  الأبوان كما نحن عليه الآن أهل أهواء، ودنيا، وشهوات، وغيرة، وحسد فلا  تطعهما، فإن قالا: طلق. فلا تطلق، قل: هي امرأة مؤمنة، تقية، صالحة، متحجبة  فلم أطلقها؟وهذه النقطة خير من خمسين كيلو غرام ذهب لمن يعلم، ويعي،  ويحفظ.إذاً: ثالثاً: طاعتهما في المعروف، وهو ما عرفه الشرع من عبادات  وطاعات .. من خير وإحسان، أما إن أمرا بمنكر فـ (لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية  الخالق ).قالت أمك: لا تصلِّ فهل تطيعها؟! قالت: لا بد أن تشرب  الحشيش؟!فوالله لا طاعة لها: ( إنما الطاعة في المعروف )، والقرآن يصرح  بهذا:  وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا  [لقمان:15].رابعاً: صلة  من تربطهم بك رحم واحدة، فالذين يرتبطون مع أمك أو أبيك برحم تصل  الجميع.خامساً: أن تصل من كان صديقاً لأبيك أو أمك، فمن كانت لأمك صديقة ثم  ماتت أمك، فزرتها فوجدتها، فينبغي أن تحسن إليها وتكرمها؛ لأنها صديقة  أمك. وجدت أن فلاناً كان صديقاً لأبيك رحمة الله عليه، فتحبه وتكرمه،  وتبجله، وتعظمه؛ لأنه كان صديقاً لوالدك.وانظر إلى هذا المنظر: عبد الله بن  عمر رضي الله عنهما رجع من مكة حاجاً؛ وقد كان يغزو عاماً ويحج عاماً،  هكذا ثلاثين أو أربعين سنة، فنام في الطريق وإذا بأعرابي يقول: يا مؤمن!  أعطني شيئاً. فنظر إليه وقال: من أنت؟ قال: أنا ابن فلان صديق عمر . فأعطاه  عمامة كان يربط بها رأسه في الليل، وأعطاه حماراً كان يروح عليه، أي: يركب  الجمل ساعتين وثلاثاً ثم يخفف عليه فيركب الحمار، فأعطاه العمامة والحمار،  فجاء مولاه نافع : يا سيدي! كيف تفعل هذا؟ هذا أعرابي تكفيه حفنة من تمر  أو قرص عيش، فكيف تعطيه عمامتك؟! قال: يا نافع ! هذا والده كان صديقاً  لـعمر . وفي الحديث: ( من أبر البر أن يصل الرجل أهل ود أبيه ).وكل هذا  لتتماسك الأسر والعائلات والسكان، ويصبحوا كالجسد الواحد.معاشر المستمعين!  حسبنا ما سمعنا. والله نسأل أن يوفقنا للعمل. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (64)
الحلقة (71)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (34) 


نص القرآن على ميثاق أخذه الله من بني إسرائيل، لم يكن ميثاقاً عادياً، لقد  كان شاملاً كاملاً، تتقاسمه العبادة والمعاملة: توحيد الله، والإحسان إلى  كل من الوالدين، وذي القربى، واليتامى، والمساكين، والإحسان في القول،  وإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، لكن هؤلاء القوم نبذوا كل هذا وراء ظهورهم  إلا قليلاً منهم، والمؤسف أن أمة القرآن قد أصابها هذا الداء.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   *  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا تُخْرِجُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ  مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ   *  ثُمَّ  أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا  مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ  وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ  إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ  إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ ... [البقرة:83-85] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** أخذ الميثاق بعبادة الله وحده وعدم الإشراك به                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! كنا قد عرفنا أن الميثاق هو العهد المؤكد  باليمين؛ من التوثيق الذي هو الربط والحزم بشدة.والله عز وجل هو الذي يقول  لليهود الذين يمثلون بني إسرائيل: اذكروا  إِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:83].وهذا الميثاق له بنود، وقد تكلمنا عن بند  واحد.فالبند الأول من البنود التي تضمنها الميثاق: ألا يعبدوا إلا الله:  أولاً: يعبدون الله بما شرع أن يعبد به.ثانياً: ألا يشركوا في عبادته غيره،  وهذا معنى لا إله إلا الله.فلو سئلت عن معنى لا إله إلا الله، فإنك تقول:  لا يستحق العبادة إلا الله، وبحكم أنك شهدت أنه لا معبود بحق إلا الله فوجب  عليك أن تعبده، وإلا فإن شهادتك باطلة!ثانيا: ألا تقر عبادة غيره، وإلا ما  معنى أنك تشهد على علم أنه لا يعبد إلا الله، وفي نفس الوقت تقر بعبادة  سواه؟!وهذه القضية المهمة يا ليت إخواننا يفهمونها، فأنت تقول: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله، فعلى أي شيء أقمت شهادتك؟ قطعاً ستقول: على علم، فأنا لا  أشهد أن إبراهيم بن فلان أو أن خالداً ضرب فلاناً إلا إذا رأيت هذا،  فالإخبار شيء، والشهادة شيء آخر، فأنا أشهد على علم أنه لا يستحق العبادة  إلا الله.إذاً: فما دمت تشهد على علم فينبغي أن تعبد الله، وإن لم تعبده  فشهادتك باطلة. وأنت تكذب!ثانياً: أن تعبده وحده، ولا تعبد معه سواه، وإلا  تناقضت من أول يوم تقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وفلان! ثالثاً: لا نقر  عبادة غير الله، ولو نُسأل عن عبادة اليهود .. النصارى .. المجوس .. عبدة  عيسى .. عبدة الملائكة .. عبدة الجن .. عبدة الكواكب؛ نقول: هذه عبادة  باطلة، ولا نقرها أبداً؛ لأنهم عبدوا ما لا يستحق العبادة، فالعبادة  يستحقها الخالق للعبد .. الرازق للعبد .. الكالئ والحافظ له إلى نهاية  أجله. أما الذي ما خلق، ولا رزق، ولا حفظ فكيف يعبد! وبأي منطق وبأي حق؟  إنها عبادة باطلة!إذاً: أول بند من بنود هذا الميثاق الذي أخذ على بني  إسرائيل وهم في جبل الطور أو في غيره هو ألا يعبدوا إلا الله.  

** أخذ الميثاق بالإحسان إلى الوالدين                                                                                                   * *

                               ثانياً: قال تعالى:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا   [البقرة:83] أي: وأن يحسنوا بالوالدين إحساناً عاماً بالآباء والأمهات، وقد  عرفتم أن من الإحسان بالوالدين أن يصل بالخير إليهما.وهنا لطيفة: لم قال:   وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا   وما قال: وإلى الوالدين إحساناً؟(إلى)  حرف جر تصل به إلى الغاية، فقال: (وبالوالدين)، ومعنى هذا: إذا احتاج  الوالد، بل ولو لم يحتج، فلا تضع أمامه الكأس وتقول: اشرب! بل خذ الكأس  بيدك وضعه في يده. ولا ترم السجادة وتقول له: افترش، لا! افرشها أنت وقل  له: اجلس! ولا تركب في السيارة وتقول له: اركب، بل أنت تفتح الباب وانتظر  حتى يركب. وهذا دل عليه حرف باء الإلصاق، فما قال: وأحسنوا إلى الوالدين،  إنما قال: أحسنوا بالوالدين. فالباء باء الإلصاق، فليكن الخير الذي تقدمه  لهم كأنك تلصقه بهم. ومن ذلك لا تقل: يا أبت! المشلح في المشجب البس واخرج،  فهذا لا يجوز، بل ائت به أنت وألبسه إياه، حتى تكون قد أحسنت به.فهل فهم  الأبناء هذه:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [البقرة:83]؟                                                                     

** صور الإحسان إلى الوالدين                                                                                                   * *

                               قد عرفتم أن الإحسان بالوالدين يدور حول أربع مسائل:الأولى:  أن تصل بالخير إليهما من الطعام .. الشراب .. الكساء .. المركوب .. السكن  .. الدواء، تصل به إليهما، ما داموا محتاجين إليك وأنت في غنى عنهم.ثانياً:  أن تكف الأذى عنهما، حتى ولو كانت كلمة نابعة أو صوتاً مرتفعاً، والله عز  وجل يقول:  فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ  [الإسراء:23] فهذه الكلمة محرمة،  ولا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يواجه بها أحد أبويه، فإنها من كبائر الذنوب،   فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا  [الإسراء:23] أما أن ترفع  صوتك لا، فليكن صوتك منخفضاً دون صوتهما، ومن كان غير مربَّى ولا مهيأ  فليتربَّ من الآن، ويخفض صوته عند أبويه، وليكن صوته دون صوتهما  وَاخْفِضْ  لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ  [الإسراء:24] وقد مثلت لكم:  افرض أنك طويل وأبوك دونك في الطول، فحاول إذا مشيت معه أن تتقاصر؛ حتى لا  تفوقه في الطول، وإذا مشيت معه فلا تمش أمامه بل امش وراءه أو إلى جنبه  وأنت متطامن،  وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ   وكن  ليناً هشاً جداً، لا قسوة ولا شدة ولا غلاظة، وإنما لين وتطامن.ثالثاً:  طاعتهما في المعروف، فإذا أمرك أبوك أن تقول أو تفعل أو تعتقد؛ فانظر إذا  كان أمره من أمر الله ورسوله فيجب أن تطيعه ولا تتردد، وإن كان أمره  مناقضاً لأمر الله ورسوله فأمر الله أولاً! فأنت فُرِض عليك طاعة الوالدين  نظراً إلى المعروف الذي قدماه لك، والإحسان الذي بذلاه لك، فأمك حملتك تسعة  أشهر، وأنت من صلب أبيك؛ من مائه فكيف إذاً لا تشكر هذا النعيم؟! ولكن شكر  الله أولى؛ لأنه خالقك، وخالق أبويك، وخالق الكون لك.وقوله: ( إنما الطاعة  في المعروف ) هذا الحكم يتناول أيضاً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ويتناول إمام المسلمين، فالكل لا طاعة إلا في المعروف، ومن قال: وكيف تقول  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟! فليسمع، أقرأ عليه مادة في هذا الكتاب الكريم  إذ يقول تعالى للنساء في آية البيعة:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا  جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَنْ لا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ  شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ وَلا يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ  وَلا يَأْتِينَ بِبُهْتَانٍ يَفْتَرِينَهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ  وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ وَلا يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ ...  [الممتحنة:12] فانظر  كيف قيد العصيان بالمعروف، وهذا معناه فرضاًً: لو أمر الرسول بغير طاعة  الله فلا يطاع! وهذا من باب الفرض فقط لتعليم الخلق، وإلا حاشى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن يأمر بغير ما في رضا الله:  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ  يُوحَى  [النجم:4]. فكل أقضيته وأحكامه وسننه كلها من الله عز وجل، وهذا من  باب:  وَلا يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ  [الممتحنة:12] أما إن أمرك بغير  المعروف فلا حق لك في الطاعة، فكيف إذاً في غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟!فإذا أمرك أبوك بألا تصلي فهل تطيعه؟! إذا أمرك ألا تشهد صلاة  الجماعة فهل تطيعه؟! إذا أمرك الحاكم أن تشرب خمراً فهل تطيعه؟! إذا أمرك  أن تقتل عمراً فهل تطيعه؟! إذا أمرك أن تسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فهل تطيعه؟! الجواب: لا، ( إنما الطاعة في المعروف ).رابعاً: صلة الرحم  التي تربطك بهما كجدك وابن أخيك وبقية الأقارب سواء كانوا من الأدنين أو من  الأباعد، فما دامت الرحم جمعت الكل فلا بد من هذه الصلة.وأخيراً: بر  صديقهما. فإذا كان لأبيك صديق أو لأمك صديقة فينبغي أن تبر هذا الصديق وهذه  الصديقة لبر أبويك! وفي الحديث: ( إن من أبر البر أن يصل الرجل أهل ود  أبيه )، وقد ذكرت لكم حادثة عبد الله بن عمر في طريقه من المدينة إلى مكة  عندما نزل منزلاً، وإذا بأعرابي يقف ويطلب من ابن عمر مساعدة، فيعطيه  عمامته وحماره، والعمامة كان يستعملها في الليل يشد بها رأسه لينام،  والحمار يروح به على نفسه، لما يملّ من ركوب الجمل يركب الحمار، والمسافة  عشرة أيام في الطريق. فلما أعطى الرجل الحمار والعمامة سأله مولاه نافع :  كيف يا مولاي تعطيه مع أن حفنة التمر تكفيه، وليس أن تعطيه هذه العمامة  التي تستعملها في ليلك، وهذا الحمار الذي تروح به على نفسك؟! فقال ابن عمر  له: إن أباه كان صديقاً لـعمر ! وهذا بعد موت عمر .وبهكذا يوثق الإسلام  الروابط بين الأسر .. بين الأصدقاء .. بين الجيران .. بين .. بين .. لتصبح  أمة الإسلام أمة واحدة، وقوة واحدة، وحق لها؛ لأنها تحمل راية لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله، والتي يبغضها الأبيض والأسود والعجم. فإذا لم تتماسك  وإذا لم تقوَ لا تستطيع حملها أبداً؛ ولهذا اسمع كيف أمرنا الله بصلة  الأرحام:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ  وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ   [النساء:36].أريد أن يفهم المستمعون أن هذه الأمة غالية عزيزة؛ لأنها  أسعد أهل الأرض وأطهرهم .. لأنها مهيأة للسماء والنزول في الملكوت الأعلى  .. لأنها عدو لكل كافر وكافرة، ومشرك ومشركة. وهي القائدة الرائدة السائدة  فلا بد وأن تكون جسماً واحداً، وإلا فلا تقوى أبداً على أن تخوض هذه  المعارك مع الإنس والجن.ولهذا كل ما يدعو إلى الفرقة حرام، ولو تتبعت  المعاملات المحرمة من أولها إلى آخرها في البيع .. في الإيجار .. في الشراء  .. في كل المعاملات؛ تجدها تدور على شيء واحد، وهو ألا يحصل أو يحدث خلل  في قلوب المؤمنين! فهذه المعاملات التي بين الناس كل معاملة محرمة، وعلة  تحريمها أنها توجد الضغينة في قلوب المؤمنين، وتوجد العداء والبغضاء بينهم،  وكل ما يسبب العداء والفرقة حرام!وما أخذ على بني إسرائيل أخذ علينا نحن.  

** أخذ الميثاق بالإحسان إلى الأقارب                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَذِي الْقُرْبَى  [البقرة:83] قرابة الإنسان  معروفون، وهي جمع قريب، واليتامى جمع يتيم، فاليتيم يجب أن يحسن إليه، وهذا  قد أخذ الله به عهداً على بني إسرائيل، ونحن أيضاً أخذ علينا ذلك، كما في  آية النساء السابقة وهي لنا وليست لبني إسرائيل:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا  تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى  وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:36] عشرة حقوق! فهذا الميثاق فيه عشر  مواد، وتسمى هذه الآية بآية الحقوق العشرة، حتى الجار ثلاثة جيران: جار  قريب، وجار بعيد، وجار قريب من جهة وقرابة من جهة أخرى. فالجار اليهودي أو  النصراني يجب أن نحسن إليه ولا نسيء إليه!                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق بالإحسان إلى اليتامى                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَالْيَتَامَى  [البقرة:83] اليتامى: جمع  يتيم.من هو اليتيم يا عباد الله؟!هو من فقد أباه لا من فقد أمه، فالذي مات  والده إذ هو العائل والمنفق والقيم؛ فأصبح هذه الغلام يتيماً لموت والده،  ويستمر يتمه حتى يبلغ سن التكليف، وهذا اليتيم يجب أن يجد بين المواطنين  مأمناً حيث لا يخاف أبداً، ويجد بينهم رزقاً حيث لا يجوع ولا يعرى، ويجد  بينهم مدرسة تربيه؛ حتى يتخرج ربانياً صالحاً، فلا يهمل ويطرح في الشوارع  ليعيش على الجهل.وحسبنا أن يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنا وكافل  اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة ) أرأيتم كيف يرغب أم لا؟ ( أنا وكافل اليتيم  كهاتين ) مقترنان السبابة والوسطى.فاليتيم يجب وقد فقد أباه ألا يفقد شيئاً  مما كان يغدقه عليه أبوه ويعطيه إياه؛ من تربيته .. من الحفاظ عليه .. من  إطعامه .. من كسوته .. من من .. فهذا شأن اليتامى.والحمد لله هذه البلاد  وفق الله أهلها إلى إنشاء -وما عرفنا هذا في أي بلد- دور اليتامى، والمفروض  أن يكون كل بلد فيها دار لليتامى الذين فقدوا الآباء، فدار اليتامى في  المدينة تخرج منها مسئولون، حيث يؤخذ الغلام إلى الدار فيجد من يربيه  ويعلمه ويطعمه ويعينه، حتى يبلغ سن الرشد، وبعد ذلك يخرج فيذهب حيث شاء،  فإن عجزنا عن بناء دور اليتامى فعلى الأقل كل مؤمن يرعى هذا الحق مع من  يراه يتيماً في جواره أو في قريته أو في حيه.أما إضاعتهم .. أما أخذ حقوقهم  .. فلا تجوز، ولكن وللأسف الشديد إنهم يأخذون حقوقهم، ويأكلون أموالهم،  ويلهونهم، ويعبثون بهم؛ فقط لأنه فاقد والديه أو فاقد أبيه.والشاهد عندنا  في هذا البند أيضاً:  وَالْيَتَامَى  .  

** أخذ الميثاق بالإحسان إلى المساكين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  [البقرة:83] أخذ على بني  إسرائيل العهد والميثاق بالإحسان إلى المساكين.ما هو المسكين؟المسكين هو  الذي أذلته الحاجة والمسكنة، فلا يجد غذاء ولا كساء ولا دواء، فهذا ينبغي  أن يحسن إليه، فإن لم تجد ما تحسن إليه فعلى الأقل ابتسم في وجهه، ولا ترفع  صوتك عليه، ولا تظهر في مظهر أنك متفوق عليه، والقائد الأعظم صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( ولو أن تلقى أخاك بوجه طلق )، ومن لم يجد ما يتصدق به  فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة، فإذا قال المسكين: يا أبتاه! أو يا أباه! أنا جائع  فعليك أن تطعمه، فإن لم تجد ما تطعمه فقل له كلمة طيبة ينشرح لها صدره،  وتطمئن نفسه، أما أن تدفعه بقوة وتقول له: اذهب ليس عندنا، فهذا خطأ،  ونستغفر الله منه، ونتوب إليه.والواجب ألا يشعر المسكين في القرية أو الحي  أو المدينة بأن فيه ضعفاً أو أنه يهان أو لا يبالى به، بل يجب أن يحترم كما  يحترم الأغنياء.وهذه تعاليم الله لعباده، فإن هم وفوا بهذه العهود كملوا  وسعدوا، وإن أعرضوا عنها وأهملوها فحسبهم الذل والعار الذي يلاقونه.                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق بالقول الحسن للناس                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا  [البقرة:83] هذا  بند آخر: قولوا للناس الحسن لا القبح، فإذا ناديت الشخص فقل له: يا أبتاه!  إن كان أكبر منك .. يا أخاه! إن كان مساوياً لك .. يا ولدي! أو يا بني! إن  كان أصغر منك.أما أن يقول أحدنا: يا أعمش! يا أعرج! يا طويل! يا بدوي! يا  كذا! فهذا حرام ولا يجوز! ولا يحل أبداً. بل لا بد وأن تقول الحسنى في  القول والعمل لهذا المؤمن.وكلمة (الناس) عامة تشمل حتى الكافر، فهل إذا مر  بك كافر وقال: يا فلان! ناولني كأساً أشرب، تقول: يا ملعون! لا أعطيك؟!  فهذا لا يجوز أبداً؛ لأن الله قال:  وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا   والكلمة  الحسنة هي التي يظهر أثرها في وجه من تتكلم معه.أما الإساءة فهي محرمة،  ومن هنا لا ينبغي لا سب ولا شتم، ولا تعيير، ولا تقبيح، ولا سخرية، ولا  لمز، ولا همز، فكل هذا محرم عنها في كتاب الله. واقرءوا آخر سورة الحجرات:   وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلا تَنَابَزُوا بِالأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ  الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [الحجرات:11].وأنتم تسمعون وتعرفون ماذا يحدث في  مجتمعاتنا من السخرية والاستهزاء بالفقراء .. بالأغنياء .. بالجهال ..  والله بالعلماء! وما سر هذا؟ إنه الجهل، فوالله ما علمناهم، وما ربيناهم،  وما ضممناهم إلى حجور الصالحين؛ فكانت النتيجة أن تخرجوا ضائعين تائهين،  فلا أدب ولا خلق ولا معرفة. وماذا ترجو من شخص ما جلس طول حياته بين يدي  مرب يربيه ليلة من الليالي؟! ماذا تريد أن يكون؟!فإن عرفنا العلة فهيا إذاً  من جديد نتربى، فإن قلتم: لا نستطيع، أقول: لم لا تستطيع؟ هل هذا حمل ثقيل  لا تطيقه؟ يقولون: لا نستطيع؛ نحن عندنا أعمال، فهذا عنده مصنع، وهذا عنده  متجر، وهذا عنده مزرعة، فكيف نعمل؟قلنا: اعمل من صلاة الصبح، فصلِّ الصبح  في بيت الرب واحمل فأسك أو مطرقتك أو نقودك وإلى السوق والمزرعة واعمل إلى  غروب الشمس، أما يكفي هذا النهار كاملاً؟! فإذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب غير  ثيابك في بيتك، واصحب زوجتك وبناتك وأولادك إلى بيت الرب، واجلسوا، ويجلس  لكم ربانيّ ذو علم وحكمة ليعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيكم نيابة عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وذلك كل ليلة ولطول العمر.أسألكم بالله: هل هذا  فيه مشقة أو تكليف ما يطاق؟!قولوا لي: اليهود .. النصارى .. الملاحدة ..  العالم بأسره إذا غابت الشمس تركوا العمل، وذهبوا إلى المقاهي والملاعب،  والمراقص، والمقاصف، ودور السينما أم لا؟أما نحن فلسنا مثلهم، والفرق بيننا  وبينهم كالذي يريد أن يهبط إلى أسفل الأرض، وآخر يريد أن يطلع إلى أعلى  السماء فهل يستويان؟ هذا هبوط بسهولة، فلا يتكلف ولا يجهد نفسه، أطلق نفسك  يهبط إلى أعماق الأرض، لكن تطلع كيف تشق الملكوت. فرق كبير أم لا؟!وفرق  آخر: المؤمنون أحياء، والكافرون أموات، فهل تكلف الميت أن يسمع ويبصر ويعقل  عنك، ويعطي ويأخذ؟! هذا ميت! وأما المؤمن فحي، يسمع ويبصر، ويأخذ ويعطي،  لوجود الحياة فيه.فإن قال قائل: لم يكرر الشيخ هذه القضية؟ قد مللناها  وسئمنا منها، فهو في كل درس يعيدها؟قلنا: هذا هو سؤالكم؟! هو هذا! وأنا قلت  لكم: والله لا سبيل لإنقاذ هذه الأمة وقد غرقت إلا بالعودة إلى منهج رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما كلفناها أن تبني المدارس والكليات! فليس  عندها أموال، وما كلفناها أن توقف الفلاحة أو التجارة، فإنها لا تستطيع؛  لأنها ستجوع، وما قلنا هذا أبداً، فقط من المغرب إلى العشاء نرجع إلى الله  في بيته، وليس في بيتنا أو بيت أخيك فتقول: لا يتسع لنا، ضايقتمونا! نقول:  في بيت الرب جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه، النساء وراء الستار، والأولاد دونهن،  والفحول أمام الكل، وهم يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، قال الله وقال رسوله، فلا  مذهب أبداً، ولا حزب، ولا جماعة، ولا وطنية، بل قال الله يا عباد الله!  وقال رسوله يا مؤمن!أسألكم بالله يا من فهمتم عني: هل بعد عامين .. ثلاثة  .. أربعة هل يبقى في القرية جاهل أو جاهلة؟والله ما كان أبداً، وإن لم  يكتبوا، وإن لم يقرءوا، فهذا العلم لا يتوقف على الكتاب والقراءة، إنما  يتوقف على الفهم، والعمل، والتطبيق، فإذا أصبح أهل القرية علماء هل تتصور  أن يوجد في القرية من يزني؟ أن يوجد في القرية من يخون ويغش؟ والله لا  يوجد، هل يوجد في القرية من يموت جائعاً وهم شباع؟ والله لا يكون. أن يوجد  في القرية من يمشي عارياً حافياً وهم منتعلون مكسوون؟ والله لا يكون، فلا  يستطيعون أبداً.وفوق ذلك هل يستطيع الإنس أو الجن أن يذلهم أو يقهرهم وهم  أولياء الله؟ والله لا يستطيعون. أقسم بالله؛ لأنهم أولياء الله، وليست  قضية بركة فقط، إذا استووا على هذا المستوى من الفهم والإدراك والعلم؛  هؤلاء يكونون أقوى الناس طاقات بدنية .. أقوى الناس مالاً .. أقوى الناس  عملاً.إذاً: عرفتم لم نكرر هذا القول؟فإن قيل: متى نسكت؟نقول: لما يبلغنا  أن الإقليم الفلاني نهض علماؤهم وأخذوا يجمعون النساء والرجال والأطفال في  بيوت الرب تعالى من المغرب إلى العشاء، فالدكاكين مغلقة .. المقاهي مغلقة  .. العمل وقف، أين الأمة؟ في بيت الرب! ليلة قال الله، وليلة أخرى قال رسول  الله، فيحفظون الآية ويتغنون بها، ويدخرونها في نفوسهم، ويحفظون الحديث،  ويتلذذون بكلام رسولهم، ويفهمون معنى تلك الحكمة، وتأخذ آثارها تتجلى في  منطقهم .. في لباسهم .. في أكلهم .. في شربهم؛ حتى تصحوا الأمة، وما كلفنا  هذا شيئاً، ولا نطلب من أهل القرية ريالاً واحداً أبداً، ولا تخافوا!إذاً:  لا تلوموا الشيخ: لم يعيد هذا القول ويكرره! ونحن كمن ضاعت دابته، وهو طول  عمره ينادي عنها ليحصل عليها! فهل يسكت؟!إذاً: قال:  وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ  حُسْنًا  [البقرة:83] فيا بني إسرائيل! ويا أبناء الأنبياء وأحفاد  المرسلين! قولوا للناس حسناً، ولا تسيئوا إلى البشر، ولا تقولوا البذاء  والمنطق السيئ، ولا سخرية ولا كذب.ألسنا نحن أحق بهذا؟ نعم. أمرنا كما  أمروا، وآية الحقوق العشرة موجودة في سورة النساء.                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق بإقام الصلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:83] يا بني  إسرائيل! أقيموا الصلاة، فأُخِذ عليهم عهد من الله في عهد موسى بأن يقيموا  الصلاة.وما معنى يقيموا الصلاة؟أي: يؤدونها أداء حسناً صالحاً حتى تنتج لهم  الطاقة النورانية، وحتى تولد لهم النور في قلوبهم، وهذا النور إذا كثر  يظهر على البصر .. على السمع .. على المنطق .. على اليد .. على الرجل،  فيصبح عبد الله كالملك، فلا ينظر إلا حيث يأذن الله له بالنظر، ولا يسمع  إلا حيث يأذن الله له بالسماع، ولا يأكل إلا حيث أذن الله له بالأكل، ولا  ينطق إلا حيث أذن الله تعالى له أن ينطق، فغشاه النور؛ ولأن أكبر مولد  للنور والمعبر عنه بالحسنات هو إقام الصلاة! فأكبر مولد ليس الصيام ولا  الحج ولا العمرة، بل إقام الصلاة!وهنا نقول: يا شيخ! إخوانك في الشرق  والغرب بعد أن استقلوا من سلطة الكفر وخرج المستعمرون من ديارهم فاستقلوا  وكونوا الدويلات: الدولة الباكستانية .. الأفغانية .. الأندونيسية .. الدول  العربية، دول! فهل سألوا أهل العلم: نحن الآن استقللنا فعلى أي شيء نقيم  هذه الدولة؟ هذه الدولة لله أليست لله؟ نعم، نحن عبيد لله. كيف نقيمها؟  ابعثوا إلى العلماء واسألوهم عرباً أو عجماً؛ فيقول لهم العالم: أنتم الآن  استقللتم، وأردتم أن تقيموا دولة، وإن الله عز وجل قد وضع لها أربع دعائم  .. أربع ركائز، فأقيموا دولتكم على هذه الدعائم، فإنها تقوى ويشتد أمرها،  وتصبح قادرة على إسعادكم، وتطهيركم، ونجاتكم.فهل سألوا؟ دلوني.أقول: دعني  من أبنائي الأحداث! أنا أخاطب الكبار ذوي اللحى البيضاء! لما استقل إقليم  في الشرق والغرب هل سأل: كيف نقيم دولة الإسلام؟فكوّنا دويلات منهارة، فلا  سعادة، ولا طهر، ولا صفاء، ولا مودة، ولا محبة، ولا إخاء، كأننا ما ذقنا  طعم الإسلام، ولا تحلينا بحلية الإيمان! ما السبب؟!هل تذكرون دعائم الدولة  الإسلامية؟يوجد في القرآن الكريم ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، وكل آية هي  نور يضيء الظلام، وخذ آية واحدة من هذه تجد فيها دعائم الدولة الإسلامية،  وقد جاء من سورة الحج بين الأنبياء والمؤمنون:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ  [الحج:1] هذه السورة في وسطها جاء قول الله تعالى:   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] استقلوا أم لا؟  حكموا  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41]. كم قاعدة هذه؟ أربع. (أقاموا  الصلاة)؛ لأن إقام الصلاة هو الذي يطهر المجتمع .. هو الذي ينفي الخبث ..  هو الذي يبعد المنكر .. هو الذي يشيع المعروف بين المواطنين، أما أي وسيلة  أخرى فوالله إنها لا تجدي! ولو توزع على المواطنين يومياً الأموال والله لن  تزكيهم ولن تطهرهم! ولن ينتهي الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد، فما هناك عامل  إلا أن تقام الصلاة، وإذا أقيمت الصلاة في القرية .. في المدينة .. في  الإقليم فنصف الميزانية التي كانت معدة للأمن كلها يستغنى عنها.قالوا: يا  شيخ! النصف كثير؟نقول: نعم، والله لأكثر من النصف، ولا نحتاج إلى قوى أمنية  أبداً، فكل مؤمن حامي للحمى، وحارس للفضيلة! وذلكم لأن الله المشرع الحكيم  طابع الطبائع، وغارز الغرائز، وخالق الأنفس هو الذي قال:  وَأَقِمِ  الصَّلاةَ  لم يا ألله؟! علل!  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ  وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45].وكم كررنا هذا وقلنا: هيا بنا نمشي إلى  المحافظ أو مدير الشرطة في أي بلد، ونقول له: أعطنا قائمة بأسماء المجرمين  في هذا الأسبوع: السارق والساب والشاتم .. فإن أعطانا قائمة أقول له: أقسم  بالله! لن نجد بين هؤلاء المجرمين أو الظالمين نسبة (5%) من مقيمي الصلاة،  و(95%) من تاركي الصلاة والمصلين، وإلى الآن ما زلنا نطالب وما تحداني  واحد، وهذا الكلام قلناه في الشرق والغرب!الله يقول:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ  تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45] ونحن نشاهد  المقيمين للصلاة ما عصوا الله، ولا فسقوا عن أمر الله، ولا آذوا، ولا  اعتدوا، ولا زنوا، ونجد الأذى والاعتداء والعنترية والفساد كله من تاركي  الصلاة، والمتهاونين فيها.ماذا تقولون يا أهل الإسلام في قوله تعالى:   إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]  لم لما يستقل إقليم ما يقيم نفسه على إقام الصلاة؟ وهل إقام الصلاة يعوق  الأمة من العمل؟!إن الصلاة مقسمة تقسيماً إلهياً: أولاً: صلاة الصبح، هل  صلاة الصبح تعوق عن العمل؟والله إنها لتنشط عليه، والله إنها لتساعد عليه،  أقسم بالله! لأن الشعب الحي قبل الفجر وهم في يقظة، صلوا الصبح واندفعوا  وراء أعمالهم، يشتغلون ساعتين .. ثلاث ساعات، أما الكفار فنائمون، لا  يبتدئون العمل إلا في الساعة الثامنة.أما صلاة الظهر ففي الساعة الثانية  عشرة وعندها يتوقف العمل، والذين يشتغلون من السادسة حتى الواحدة ليس هؤلاء  ببشر، لكن عند الثانية عشرة أو الحادية عشرة يتوقف العمل، فصلاة الظهر تقع  في وقت الراحة، فيزدادون قوة.وأما صلاة العصر فيمتحنهم الله بها، فإذا قال  المؤذن: الله أكبر! وقف العمل، وأقبلوا على الله واقفين بين يديه، فهذه  الطاقة تساوي طاقة الذرة.والمغرب والعشاء وقت الراحة، فلا عمل، والمؤمنون  في بيوت ربهم يصلون المغرب والعشاء.فإقام الصلاة فقط يرفع من قيمة الشعب،  ويعلي مكانته، ويحقق له الكمالات، ونحن مع الأسف ما أجبرت دولة رعيتها على  إقام الصلاة!                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق بإيتاء الزكاة                                                                                                   * *

                               أما جباية الزكاة من المواطنين فما استقلت دولة وأمرت  بالزكاة أبداً، بل عوضوا عن الزكاة بالضرائب، والفادحة أنك تعجب للضريبة  فأحياناً تجدها نصف المال!لم ما نطالب بالزكاة ليرضى الله أولاً! وفيها  بركة أفضل من الضرائب مليون مرة، لأنها طاعة لله، قالوا: لا .. لا .. لا،  ليس هناك زكاة. ومعنى هذا: ما تذكروا الله ولا الإسلام.هل وجد في أي بلد  رجال تعدهم الحكومة ليأمروا الناس بالمعروف وينهوا عن المنكر ويمشون في  الأسواق .. في المقاهي؟ لا، أبداً. فكيف حال دويلاتنا الإسلامية؟!والذ
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (65)
الحلقة (72)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (35) 

كانت لبني إسرائيل دولة، لكنها ما لبثت أن انهارت، وذهب اليهود شذر مذر،  واستقر ببعضهم القرار في المدينة وعقدوا الأحلاف مع قبيلتيها، فكانت  الحروب، وسفك الدماء، والتظاهر بالإثم والعدوان، ونقض اليهود ميثاق الله،  حيث كان قد نهاهم عن كل ذلك، لكن اليهود كانوا يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون  ببعض، فكانت عاقبتهم وكل من يسلك مسلكهم الخزي في الدنيا، وأشد العذاب في  الآخرة.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   *  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا تُخْرِجُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ  مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ   *  ثُمَّ  أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا  مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ  وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ  إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ  إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ  [البقرة:83-85] والعياذ بالله تعالى.                               

** الخطاب لبني إسرائيل شامل للبشرية                                                                                                   * *

                               أعيد إلى أذهان السامعين والمستمعين والسامعات والمستمعات:  إنه لا فرق بيننا وبين بني إسرائيل وبين كل آدمي على صدر هذه الأرض،  فنسبتنا إلى الله واحدة، ونحن عبيد لسيد واحد، فقط مَن آمن وعمل صالحاً  ارتقى، وسما وعلا، وارتفع فوق الذين ما آمنوا ولا عملوا الصالحات، أما  الاعتبار بالجنس فلا اعتبار له أبداً: عربي .. عجمي إسرائيلي .. فارسي ..  قل ما شئت، فالكل عبيد الله.والله عز وجل لما يوجه هذا الخطاب لبني إسرائيل  فإنه من باب أن تهتدي البشرية عليه، لا أنه خاص بمجموعة من اليهود كانوا  في المدينة! من أجلهم فقط ينزل الله هذه البيانات؟ لا والله، ولو كان من  أجلهم نسخه؛ لأنهم انتهوا، ولكن هذا الكتاب -القرآن الكريم- يتضمن هداية  البشرية أبيضها كأسودها .. عربيها كأعجميها .. أولها كآخرها.والسر يا معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات أن الإيمان طاقة تدفع صاحبها إلى أن ينهض بالتكاليف،  فالمؤمن بحق حي، يقوى ويقدر على أن يسمع .. على أن يعقل .. على أن يأخذ ..  على أن يعطي .. على أن يصوم أو يفطر، فهو مؤمن حي، فهذه الحياة تحمله  وتدفعه وتعينه على أن يستخدم المواد المزكية للنفس المطهرة لها.لكن ما هذه  المواد المزكية للنفس المطهرة لها؟هذه المواد لا يضعها إلا الله، فلو تجتمع  البشرية كلها على أن تضع عملاً ما على أن من فعله تزكو نفسه وتطهر، والله  ما استطاعت ولا قدرت عليه، وبيان ذلك: هل تستطيع البشرية أن تجعل الحصباء،  والرمال، والطين والتربة غذاء للإنسان فتدس فيه مادة الفيتامينات ويتغذى به  الآدمي؟ هذا مستحيل.ومن أودع تلك المغذيات في الفواكه، والخضار، والخبز،  واللحوم، وأخلى التراب، والطين، والحجارة، والأخشاب منها؟ إنه نفسه الذي  إذا قال لكم: قولوا: سبحان الله، وقلتموها مؤمنين بالله، وكان لها أثر على  نفوسكم بالطهر والصفاء، كما أنه إذا حرَّم كلمة فلأن فيها مادة مخبثة للنفس  أشد من مادة السم الموجود في العقرب والأفعى، وما قالها عبد تمرداً على  الله، وفسقاً عن أمره إلا اسودت نفسه، وأصيبت بالظلمة والعفن والنتن، وهذه  سنن الله.فلهذا لما يُذكِّر بني إسرائيل كأنه من باب: إياك أعني واسمعي يا  جارة، فهو لنا نحن كذلك، ونحن الذين انتفعنا به، فمن رفع تلك الأمة إلى  عنان السماء وإلى مستوى لم تبلغه أمة؟ والله ما هو إلا هذه الهداية  الإلهية.                                                                     

** ميثاق العبودية ألا تكون إلا لله                                                                                                   * *

                               ما هذا الميثاق وماذا تضمن؟وإن كنا قد تدارسنا هذا الموضوع  مرتين، لكن سنعيده ليستقر في أذهاننا، ولننظر هل أخذنا والتزمنا بهذه  العهود والمواثيق أو ما زلنا لم نلتزم؟!أولاً: قال الله تعالى:  لا  تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:83] فأول ميثاق: (لا تعبدون إلا  الله).معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هل فينا أو بيننا من يرغب أن يعبد مع  الله غيره؟ ما فينا.ولكن بيننا من لا يفهم، فإذا أراد مثلاً أن يقوم يقول:  يا ألله ورجال البلاد، فلا يفهم أنه عبد غير الله. وتسقط المسبحة فيقول: يا  ألله ويا رسول الله، فما عبد الله وحده.كيف نصنع إذاً؟الطريقة أن يأتوا  إلى مجالس العلم في بيوت ربهم وطول عمرهم فلا يتخلفون ليلة واحدة؛ ليتعلموا  الهدى، وليعرفوا ما تزكو به النفس وما تتدسى به، أما بدون العلم فإنك قد  تجد من يقول: أنا لا أعبد إلا الله، وهو يعبد مع الله غيره.ما هي العبادة؟  وكيف يعبد الله؟ وكيف يعبد غير الله؟لا بد من العلم، ومن لم يتعلم لا يسلم  من الوقوع في هذه السراديب والمهاوي، ولا عذر لأحد، فإياك أن تقول: أنا شيخ  كبير، وهذا فقير، وأنا بدوي، لا، لا بد وأن تسأل أهل العلم حتى تعلم، فلا  تحمل كتاباً، ولا قرطاساً، ولا تقرأ، ولا تكتب، فقط اسأل أهل العلم واعمل  بما تعلم، ولا تزال تعلم وتعمل حتى تصبح من أولياء الله، وأنت لا تفرق بين  الألف والباء، فليس من شرطه الكتابة والقراءة أبداً، ولا توقف عملك، ولا  سانيتك، ولا حرثك، ولا مزرعتك، فكما تذهب وتقضي حاجتك عند الحاجة أو تسد  جوعتك عند الجوع، تذهب إلى العالم حولك تقول له: علمني كيف أذكر الله. فإن  أعرضت يا بني فالله في غنى عنك، وأنت الذي تصاب بالمحنة.                                                                     

** فضل الإحسان إلى الوالدين وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين * * 

                               ثانياً:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [البقرة:83]،  ثالثاً:  وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ  [البقرة:83].كيف  أنتم مع هؤلاء أيها المستمعون والمستمعات؟!هل أحسنتم إلى والديكم وما  أسأتم إليهم؟!هل أحسنتم إلى قراباتكم من العمة إلى الخالة .. إلى العم  والخال، وما أسأتم إليهم لا بسب ولا شتم ولا أذى؟واليتامى كيف حالكم معهم؟  هل تهينونهم .. تأكلون أموالهم .. تسخرون منهم أو تعطفون عليهم وترحمونهم  وتبشون في وجوههم وتهشون، وتطعمونهم إذا جاعوا، وتكسونهم إذا  عروا؟والمساكين اللاصقين بالأرض فلا دينار ولا درهم هم إخوانكم، فأحسنوا  إليهم، ولو بالوجه الطلق، والعبارة الطيبة، أو دس في كفه ريالاً أو قرصاً  من الخبز.فهذا المسكين هو أخوك، وهو عبد الله تحت الامتحان، قد ينجح في يوم  من الأيام ويصبح ولياً للرحمن، وما أفقره الله إلا ليبتليه .. ليمتحنه هل  يصبر فيتخرج ولياً من أولياء الله أو ينتكس والعياذ بالله؟                                                                     

** الوصية بالقول الحسن للناس                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا  [البقرة:83] أبيض  الناس كأسودهم، عربيهم كأعجميهم، فالكل اسمه ناس: يهودي .. صليبي .. بوذي،  ولا تقل لهم سوى القول الحسن، أما الشتم والتعيير، والقدح، والاستهزاء،  والسخرية كما نفعل مع إخواننا المؤمنين فلا، فهذا الشتم، والسخرية،  والاستهزاء، والتكبر لا يصح حتى على اليهود والنصارى .. حتى على المشركين  عبدة الأصنام والفروج والأهواء، فطبعنا ونظام حياتنا وسبيلنا الإحسان، لم؟  لأننا رشداء .. علماء .. ربانيون، ومستوانا ليس بهابط كالكافرين والمشركين،  الذين لا يفرقون بين الخير والشر، نحن علماء وأولياء، فتتجلى هذه الحقائق  في سلوكنا: لا ظلم .. لا اعتداء .. لا بغي .. لا عدوان .. لا، لا، وكل  مظاهر الباطل لا توجد فينا؛ لأننا أولياء الله. وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ  حُسْنًا   أي: لا قبحاً.وقد عايشنا أمتنا وعرفناها، ومن يوم أن بعدت عن  بيوت الرب وكتاب الله وهدي رسوله وهي تعيش على أسوأ الأحوال، والله إنك  لتسمع السخرية، والاستهزاء، ومظاهر الكبر على إخوانهم وفيما بينهم، وليس مع  اليهود والنصارى.وما سبب هذا؟ السبب أنهم ما عرفوا .. جهلوا.ولم جهلوا؟  لأنهم ما طلبوا العلم.ومن منعهم وصدهم؟ أهواؤهم وشهواتهم ودنياهم، إذاً:  فهي عائدة عليهم، ولا عذر أبداً.                                                                     

** أخذ الميثاق بإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:83]، يا بني  إسرائيل! يا معشر المسلمين! أقيموا الصلاة، هل قال: وصلوا؟ قال: (وأقيموا  الصلاة) لم يا رب؟! نصلي يكفي؟ لا، أنت لا تدري يا عبد الله أن هذه العملية  مركبة تركيباً كيميائياً وضعه العليم الحكيم، وإذا لم تؤدها كما هي ظاهراً  وباطناً بكل جزئياتها فإنها لا تولد النور، ولا تثمر لك الحسنات، ولا تزكي  نفسك ولا تطهرها.والأدلة عندنا أنك ترى أحدهم يخرج من الصلاة وإذا به يكذب  .. يخرج من الصلاة وإذا به يشرب الحرام ويأكل الحرام .. يخرج من المسجد!  بل في المسجد يسب أخاه. وهذه الأمور واقعة في حياة كثير من الناس فأين آثار  الصلاة؟! ولم ما زكت نفسه؟ الجواب: لأنه ما أداها على الوجه المطلوب الذي  من شأنه أن تولد النور له في قلبه.وإليكم هداية الله توجه إلى رسوله  ليأخذها أتباعه منا:  اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   [العنكبوت:45]، أي: اقرأ ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب، فإذا كان رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الذي أنزل عليه الكتاب، وعلمه جبريل، وحفظه يؤمر بأن يقرأ،  وأنتم: لا .. لا، مشغولون فلا نقرأ.(اتل) ماذا؟  مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] لم يا ألله؟  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ  أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ  [العنكبوت:45].هنا عدة  خطوات: الخطوة الأولى إلى سماء الكمالات .. إلى الرقي .. إلى دار السلام ..  إلى الطهر والصفاء: تلاوة القرآن، لا على الموتى .. لا من أجل الحصول على  المال الدنيوي، وإنما من أجل التدبر والتفكر، واستخراج درر المعاني وأنوار  الآيات؛ لتحيا عليها، وتكمل في آدابك، وأخلاقك، وقلبك، وعباداتك.الثاني
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (66)
الحلقة (73)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (36) 


عجب أمر هؤلاء اليهود، أنزل الله عليهم الكتب، وأرسل إليهم الرسل  والأنبياء، وجاءهم النور من كل اتجاه ومع هذا أعرضوا، اصطفاهم الله، وخصّهم  بتشريعات فيها عزهم، وكرامتهم، وصيانة دمائهم وأعراضهم، ومع هذا خالفوا،  لقد باعوا دينهم بدنيا قليلة، فكان جزاؤهم العذاب الأليم، والخزي والهوان  والذلة في الدارين؛ الدنيا والآخرة.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ  يُنصَرُونَ   *  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا  تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا  تَقْتُلُونَ   *  وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلًا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:86-88].. إلى آخر ما جاء  في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** إيمان اليهود ببعض الكتاب والكفر بالبعض الآخر                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ  [البقرة:86] من هؤلاء الذين أشير لهم بلام البعد، إذ هم في  متاهات لا حد لها؟(اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة) أي: استبدلوا الآخرة  بالدنيا، وهم يؤمنون بالآخرة، ويعرفون ما فيها، وما يتم فيها للناس، ومع  هذا استبدلوا الآخرة بالدنيا؛ لأن الدنيا عاجلة حاضرة بين أيديهم، وكل ما  فيها يشاهدونه، فأعمتهم عن الآخرة  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ  [البقرة:86]، فهل هناك في أذهاننا مما  سبق حتى أشير إليهم بهذه الإشارة وهو عيب لهم؟سبق أن عرفنا أنهم كانوا  يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض.فإن قيل: لم يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون  ببعض؟الجواب: لأن الآية إذا كانت تدعوهم إلى تحقيق رغائبهم الدنيوية قالوا:  أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً، هذا كلام الله .. وحي الله .. تنزيل الله ومن ثم  يعملون، وإذا كانت الآية تريد أن تبعدهم عن شهواتهم، وأطماعهم، وأهوائهم،  وتحول بينهم وبين رغائبهم كفروا بها، ولم يعملوا بما فيها.ولهذا مثل سبق  لنا، فقد أخذ عليهم في التوراة وعلى لسان موسى عليه السلام: أن لا يقتل  بعضهم بعضاً، ولا يخرج بعضهم بعضاً من داره، وأُعطوا على هذا العهد  والميثاق، وأَعطوهم أيضاً العهد والميثاق، وإذا بالأيام والقرون تمضي  فيقعون في هذه الفتنة، فتجد اليهودي يقتل أخاه اليهودي، ويخرجه من داره  ليسكنه.                                                                     

** سبب هروب اليهود إلى بلاد العرب                                                                                                   * *

                               وسبب هذا أنهم كانوا شبه لاجئين في هذه الديار، فقد نزحوا  من بلاد الشام لمِا كان ينالهم من الاضطهاد والتعذيب والتنكيل من أعدائهم  المسيحيين الصليبيين؛ لأن الصليبيين كانوا يرون أن اليهود هم الذين قتلوا  إلههم، والذي يقتل إلهك أو نبيك وأنت مؤمن به فإنك لا تفتح عينيك فيه، ولا  تحب أن تراه أو تسمع كلامه.والنصارى يعتقدون إلى اليوم أن اليهود هم الذين  قتلوا السيد المسيح بل صلبوه أولاً وقتلوه، والله عز وجل أبطل هذه الفرية  فقال:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ   [النساء:157].والقضية كما علمتم أنهم عزموا حقاً على قتل عيسى، فطوقوا  منزله بالشرط والدرك ورجال الأمن، كما هو حال دولة يهود، فلما أبى عيسى أن  يفتح الباب دخل رئيس الشرطة في عهدهم، فما إن دخل حتى رفع الله تعالى عيسى  إليه من روزنة المنزل وإلى السماء والملكوت الأعلى، فانتظر رجال الشرطة  خروج رئيسهم لينظروا ماذا فعل، فلما استبطئوه دخلوا، وما إن دخلوا حتى ألقى  الله تعالى عليهم الشبه في رئيس الشرطة، فما إن رأوه حتى قالوا: هذا عيسى،  والتفوا حوله وكبلوه بالحديد أو بالحبال وأخرجوه، وصدر الحكم بصلبه وقتله،  وبالفعل صلبوه على الأخشاب وقتلوه.فانظر! فمن السخف، والجهل، والعمى،  والضلال كيف أن الإله يُقتل؟ وما فائدة إله يقتله أعداؤه؟ كيف يرحمه؟ كيف  يدخله الجنة؟ كيف ينصره؟ كيف .. كيف، وهم قد قتلوه وصلبوه. أرأيتم، ويا ليت  قساً من القسس بيننا يسمع هذا الكلام فيتململ ويتغايظ، فهذا واقعه.وإن قال  لنا: كيف تقولون مثل هذا الكلام؟ قلنا له: ها أنت تعلق صورة الصليب في  عنقك تتبركون بها، وتذكركم بعداوة اليهود؛ فهم الذين صلبوا عيسى وقتلوه.وقد  أرانا الله تعالى آية أيام كنا في باب المجيدي، فقد سمعنا في الإذاعات أن  بولس الثامن رئيس الكنيسة العالمية أصدر بياناً قال فيه: إن اليهود برآء من  دم السيد المسيح، فاهتز العالم كيف مضت ألفا سنة إلا عشرين عاماً والنصارى  يعتقدون أن اليهود قتلوا إلههم، والآن يصدر هذا البيان، فهل هذا الرجل  مسحور بالمال .. بالسحر، وكيف أن رئيس الكنيسة في العالم يقول ويصرح بمثل  هذا التصريح؟!فهللنا وكبرنا وقلنا: الحمد لله، هذا هو معتقدنا، وبهذا نزل  كتاب الله إلينا، إذ الله يقول:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157]، وأغمضوا أعينهم، ودسوا رءوسهم في الرمال  كالنعام، وما زالوا يعتقدون أن اليهود هم الذين قتلوا السيد المسيح.إذاً:  هؤلاء اليهود نزلوا هذه الديار لعلتين واضحتين بيناهما كثيراً:الأولى:  اضطهاد الرومان لهم؛ لأنهم قتلة إلههم.والثانية: انتظار النبوة التي بشرت  بها الكتب الإلهية: التوراة والإنجيل، وهي أن نبياً قد أظل زمانه، وأنه  يخرج من جبال فاران، أي: جبال مكة، وأن مهاجره قرية ذات سَبِخة ونخيل تسمى  يثرب، فقالوا: ننزح إلى هذه الديار انتظاراً للنبي الجديد فنؤمن به، ونلتف  حوله، ونسترد أمجادنا، ونعيد مملكتنا.عرفتم إذاً علتي دخولهم المدينة، أو  عندكم شك فلا تستطيعون أن تتحدثوا بهذا أو أن هذه خرافة؟ كلا والله لن  تسمعوا هنا سوى ما هو حق، فلا خرافة، ولا ضلالة، ولا باطل.والآيات أمامنا،  غداً -إن شاء الله- تقرر هذه الحقيقة.والشاهد عندنا: أنهم تواجدوا في  المدينة وفي تيماء وفدك نازحين، ولما كانوا في المدينة كانوا ثلاث قبائل:  بنو النضير، وبنو قينقاع، وبنو قريظة، وكانت الحرب تدور بين الأوس والخزرج  حتى تدوم عشرات السنين، وهاتان القبيلتان من قح العرب، نزحوا من اليمن بسبب  خراب سد مأرب، فشاع الفقر والضعف فنزحوا إلى الشام والشمال، فحالف بنو  النضير وبنو قينقاع الأوس، وحالف بنو قريظة الخزرج، أو العكس، وكانت إذا  اشتعلت نار الحرب كان الأحلاف يقاتلون مع أحلافهم، فهذه فطرة الناس؛ لأنهم  أيضاً يقاتلون معهم، فلما يبدأ القتال كان اليهودي يقتل أخاه اليهودي  الآخر، وإذا هاجموهم في القرية وأخرجوهم من ديارهم كان اليهودي يخرج أخاه  اليهودي من داره، ثم لما تنتهي الحرب يفادون إخوانهم بالدينار والدرهم،  يقولون: لا يحل لنا أن نترك إخواننا أسرى في أيدي العدو فلا بد من الفداء،  فيفادونهم حتى بلباس نسائهم إيماناً بالله وطاعة لهم، فقد فرض الله علينا  هذا، فانظر كيف يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض، فمن جهة يقتلون إخوانهم  ويخرجونهم من ديارهم، ومن جهة أخرى لا بد من مفاداة الأسرى.وقد رأينا هذا  في أيامنا هذه بأعيننا، فإذا اختطف الفلسطينيون يهودياً فإنهم يفدونه  بعشرين .. بمائة .. بستمائة عربي، ولا يسمحون أن يتركوا أسيراً بل يفادونه  بالملايين إذا طولبوا بالمال، ويفادونه بالأسرى الذين عندهم ولو بالمئات،  كل هذا إيماناً بالله وبشرع الله، فالله قد فرض على بني إسرائيل أن يفادوا  إخوانهم، فلا يسمحون أن يبقوا في يد العدو العام والعامين والسنين، ولو  يبيعون حلي نسائهم كله، فهذا عجب، والقرآن يخبر بهذا.وهل يختلف ما حدث عما  هو واقع؟والله ولا قيد شبر أو قيد شعرة؛ لأنه كلام الله .. وحي الله،  فلنقرأ لهذا قول الله عز وجل:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا  تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا تُخْرِجُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ  ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ   *  ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  تَقْتُلُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ  تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ  أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ  أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ  مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ   [البقرة:84-85].                                                                     

** تحذير المسلمين من مشابهة اليهود في أخلاقهم وطبائعهم                                                                                                   * *

                               قلنا: القرآن كتاب هداية .. كتاب إنجاء من الغرق، وإخراج من  المحن والفتن .. كتاب إسعاد وإكمال، فهل المسلمون اليوم ما سلكوا مسلك  اليهود؟ الجواب: سلكوه وأعظم، فأسرانا لا نفاديهم، ولا نستطيع أن نعطيهم  فلوساً أبداً، واليهود يفادون أسراهم، فهم أشرف؛ لأنهم يفادون أسراهم  بالملايين، ونحن نقول: دعه في الأسفل، كيف نجمع المال، وكيف نفادي ونعطي  الأموال للعدو من أجل أن يطلق فلاناً أو فلاناً، خليهم، فهذا هو  الواقع.ثانياً: هل طبقنا شريعة الله كاملة؟!نعم، الصلاة لا بأس يصلون، لكن  الزكاة لا يزكون، كذلك الصيام لا بأس يصومون، ولكن كشف العورات والسوآت،  وتبرج النساء واختلاطهن بالرجال، وانتشار الزنا لا بأس، يقولون: هذا فيه  مضايقة على الشعب، فدعوهم.وتتبعوا غير ذلك، فإنكم ستجدون أن أكثر المسلمين  هذا صنيعهم، كأنهم يؤمنون ببعض الآيات ويكفرون بالبعض الآخر، فهل يلامون أو  لا يلامون؟ أو هم أشراف وسادة الدنيا لا يلامون؟ اليهود وهم أبناء  الأنبياء، وهم بنو إسرائيل عليه ألف سلام ومع هذا وبخهم الله وقبح سلوكهم  .. عيّرهم .. انتقدهم .. توعدهم .. لعنهم، ونحن لا، يكفي أنه مسلم.وهل أصاب  المسلمين ذل وخزي في الدنيا أو لا؟آه، نعم أصابهم، وهذه آية من آيات الله،  ومن عجب أن سلّط عليهم حفنة من اليهود لا يساوون واحداً ونصف في المائة من  المسلمين، فخمسة ملايين أذل الله بهم ألف مليون، ومن ينظر بعيني العلم  والبصيرة يشاهد ما أقول، أليس المسلمون ألف مليون من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا، واليهود خمسة ملايين؟!وليس اليهود هم الذين أذلونا، لا والله،  ما هم ومَن هم! ولكن الله قواهم وسلطهم علينا، وخذَّلنا وأنزلنا في الحضيض؛  لتتجلى هذه الآية في الكون؛ لأننا نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض.وقد وجد من يقول:  ما يلائم الطبع، والفطرة، والحضارة، والمدنية، والسير وراء أوروبا هذا هو  الدين، وما عاكس ذلك وخالف فلا نريده، ولا نريد أن نعود إلى التخلف والوراء  والرجعية و.. و، فالزمان تقدم، والعلم تطور.وأنتم تسمعون هذه اللغة،  ووالله العظيم إن هذه حال المسلمين، والمؤمنون الصادقون يتململون، ويبكون  ويرفعون أكفهم إلى الله أن يجيرهم من خزيه وعذابه، ولكن إذا حلت النقمة تحل  بالجميع، والمؤمنون يثابون على ابتلائهم ومحنتهم، والله لا يضيع أجر من  أحسن عملاً، لكن الأخذ بالعموم لا بد منه.الآن عرفتم هداية القرآن أو لا؟لا  تفهموا فقط إلا قول من يقول: هذا من شأن اليهود، وهذه حال اليهود، فهم  الذين يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض، فجازاهم الله بالذل، والعار،  والخزي، وعذاب الآخرة، أما نحن فلا، فهذا القرآن نزل في اليهود، نعم هذا  صحيح، لكنه نزل علينا لا عليهم .. وهذا الكتاب نزل على نبينا، وهو كتاب  الله إلينا، فيه هدى وموعظة للمتقين.والله لقد عاشت أمتنا أربعة .. خمسة ..  ستة قرون، والمفسرون -فقط- يقولون: هذا نزل في اليهود .. هذا نزل في أهل  الكتاب، ونحن ما نزل فينا؟ نعم، نحن نزل علينا؛ من أجل إكمالنا وإسعادنا ..  من أجل هدايتنا .. من أجل ترقيتنا واصطفائنا؛ لأنه فقط يلوم اليهود، ويعتب  عليهم، فهذا كتاب البشرية جمعاء، والإنسانية كلها، والحمد لله زال ذلك  الظلام والجهل، وأصبحنا نفسر كلام الله على مراد الله، فهذه نعمة والحمد  لله.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى في الطابع الأخير:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:86] أي:  البعداء  الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا  يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ  [البقرة:86] في الدنيا والآخرة،  وَلا هُمْ  يُنصَرُونَ  [البقرة:86] لا في الدنيا، ولا في الآخرة.وقد يقول قائل: هذه  الآية في الآخرة؟ نقول: نعم في الآخرة، وفي الدنيا كذلك، وهذا الأسلوب  الحكيم.قال:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ   أي: أعطوا الآخرة بما فيها من نعيم مقيم وأخذوا الدنيا.وهل  لهذا من أمثلة عندنا؟فكم من إنسان يتخبط في الربا .. في الزنا .. في القمار  .. في الجرائم، قد نسي الآخرة، ويتلذذ في الدنيا فقط، فيلبس الحرير،  ويتختم بالذهب، أما يقال فيه: اشترى الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة وإلا ما معنى:  استبدال الدنيا بالآخرة؟!تجده يقول: دعنا يا فلان؛ فالدنيا ماضية، دعنا  نتنعم، هي أيام فقط وتنتهي، فكل واشرب وغنِّ وفرفش، فيبيت هو وزوجته  وأولاده على الخمر، فهؤلاء من الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة.قال:   فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ  [البقرة:86] أي: يوم القيامة  وَلا  هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ  [البقرة:86] أي: يوم القيامة، والدنيا أيضاً.وإن قلت:  هاهم انتصروا. نقول: هل انتصر اليهود على إيطاليا .. على اليونان .. على  سويسرا .. على من انتصروا؟ على المسلمين.لكن السؤال: كيف انتصروا على  المسلمين؟الجواب  : لأن الله أراد أن يري عباده آية من آياته، فلو انتصر  اليهود على إيطاليا فهذا معقول، أما أن ينتصروا على ألف مليون مسلم فهذا لا  يعقل؟ وليس هم الذين انتصروا بل الله تعالى هو الذي نصرهم؛ ليرينا آياته  فينا علَّنا نفيق ونرجع، ولكن ما زلنا سكرى، فلا إفاقة.وكم قد دعونا إلى  اجتماع يعقده رؤساء وحكماء العالم الإسلامي في الروضة، فيتعاهدون ويبايعون  خليفة لهم ويطبقون شرع الله.قد يقولون: كيف لنا أن نعرف هذا؟قلنا لهم: هذه  الدولة بناها الله، وجاء بـعبد العزيز فطبق شريعة الله وسادها الأمن،  وسادها الطهر، والصفاء، والكتاب موجود، والسنة قائمة، فخذوا وتفضلوا.وقد  قلت غير مرة: وجدت هذه الدولة في عالم مظلم؛ لتكون حجة الله على المسلمين،  فلا يستطيع أن يقول قائل: كيف نعمل؟ كيف نطبق هذه الشريعة؟ لقد مضى عليها  الدهر والأحاديث موضوعة وكذا وكذا، فدعونا من هذا، وخذوا القانون الذي  يتلاءم مع المجتمع من فرنسا أو إيطاليا، كيف نعرف نحن؟!ولقد أراهم الله هذه  الدولة؛ فأهل البادية والإبل والغنم يعيشون في أمن وطهر وصفاء لم تر  الدنيا مثله إلا أيام القرون الذهبية، فلا هيدروجين، ولا ذرة، ولا ملايين  الجيوش .. ولا ولا، وبدأت هذه الدولة بحفنة الشعير ورأس الماعز فلا بترول،  ولا ذهب، ولا فضة، وكانت البلاد فوضى، فالنار مشتعلة: الجرائم .. القتل ..  الشرك .. الباطل.. العجب، وفي سنيات معدودة أصبح الرجل يمشي من أقصى  الجزيرة إلى أقصاها لا يخاف إلا الله.وفي عشر سنوات .. عشرين سنة قد يقام  حد الزنا مرة واحدة، وهذا نادر جداً، فكيف تحقق هذا؟ هل بالسحر أو بالقوة  والمدافع؟! الجواب: والله ما تحقق هذا إلا بفضل الله وبتطبيق شرع الله، قال  تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41]، ماذا  فعلوا؟ أقاموا الحفلات والزغاريد، وشربوا الخمر، والرقص في حفلات عيد  استقلال!!أما تعرفون أعياد الاستقلال أو لا؟ كم يشرب فيها من براميل خمر؟  كم وكم، وكم تترك فيها الصلاة وكم .. هذا هو عيد الاستقلال.أما قرءوا هذه  الآية؟!الآن أكثر من خمسة وأربعين عاماً، وجواسيسهم وعيونهم ومسئولوهم  يسمعون هذا ويعرفون، ونحن نصرخ: استقل هذا الإقليم من الاستعمار البريطاني،  فيجب عليه أن يقيم دولة قرآنية أهلها مسلمون.                               

** دعائم الدولة الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *

                               فإن قال قائل: كيف نقيم الدولة؟نقول له: تعال نطبق آية  واحدة من كتاب الله، فالله يقول:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]، فإذا استقل الإقليم  يقول حاكمهم: اسمعوا أيها المواطنون! خلقنا لنعبد الله، وهذا سر حياتنا،  ومن اليوم لو يُشاهد أحد يترك الصلاة يعاقب بالموت، فلا فرق بين عسكري  ومدني، وغني وفقير، لا بد وأن نشهد الصلاة في بيوت الله، ولا يتخلف عنها  إلا مريض أو ذو عذر، وتقام الصلاة، ولو أقيمت الصلاة أربعين يوماً فقط في  أقطارنا التي استقلت لتجلت الأنوار والطهارة والأمور التي هي عجب، لكنهم  أماتوها، فما أقيمت الصلاة.أقول: لعلي واهم!من يقوم ويقول: نعم قد أقمنا  الصلاة في ديارنا بمجرد أن استولينا على الحكم وأصبحنا حاكمين؟أقول: لا  يوجد أحد.آه، يا هؤلاء! يا أهل لا إله إلا الله! إن الله تعالى يقول:   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ  [الحج:41] أي: حكمناهم، فأصبحوا متمكنين من  حكم البلاد، وماذا فعلوا؟  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41]، فلا يتخلف عنها  عاقل بلغ سن الرشد؛ رجلاً أو امرأة، كيفما كان.أما كررنا هذه الكلمة في  القرى الضائعة!كان إمام المسجد هنا يقرأ كل صباح قائمة بأسماء أهل الحي أو  القرية، ويسجل من حضر ومن لم يحضر.لكن تعال معنا وادخل إلى الثكنة العسكرية  وشاهد هل تقام الصلاة فيها أو لا إلى الآن؟لو دخلت إلى الثكنات العسكرية  في العالم الإسلامي لوجدت خمسمائة يصلون وخمسين ألفاً لا يصلون، ولا تجد  جنرالاً أو قائداً يقول: لم ما صلى فلان، أبداً.أما الزكاة في هذه البلاد  فقد جبيت، ولو يحدثكم الشيوخ الكبار لقالوا: لقد كانت الزكاة تؤخذ من التمر  والشعير ورءوس الغنم، وليس هناك من أموال عند هذا الشعب، فهو مقطوع عن  الدنيا تماماً، ومع هذا جبيت الزكاة إيماناً بالله، وطاعة لله ورسوله،  وبارك الله في ذلك الصاع، وذلك الغنم.أما دولنا الأخرى فلا زكاة جبيت، ولكن  فرضت الضرائب، فأثقلوا كواهل المواطنين بالضريبة، وأما الزكاة فلم ينظروا  إليها، لأنها تذكر بالله، فهي تُفهِم أن هناك ديناً وشرعاً ألا وهو الإسلام  يجب أن يطبق ويعمل به من أجل إكمال الشعب وإسعاده.وأما الأمر بالمعروف فهل  هناك أفراد تسند إليهم هذه المهمة فيقال: يا فلان! أنت في قريتك إذا شاهدت  من يتخلف عن الصلاة .. من يغني .. من يعبث .. من يقول كذا فاستدعه إلى  المكتب ويؤدب. لكن لا شيء من ذلك، بل من شاء أن يفسق علناً فليفجر كما يحب،  دعه فهو مواطن، فالدولة ما منعت هذا.معشر المستمعين! هل نبكي أم نفرح  ونضحك؟!أما أصابع الحاقدين والحاسدين فهي في هذه البلاد تعمل ليل نهار أن  ينتهي الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ووالله لولا أن الحكام أولاد عبد  العزيز -وفيهم هذه البقية من الخير- لانتهى هذا الأمر من عشرين سنة، فهؤلاء  الحاقدون يحرضون على ترك الصلاة ويقولون: لم هذا النداء؟! ولم تغلق أبواب  المتاجر؟ ولم .. ولم؟ فهم يعملون الليل والنهار.ولهذا نسأل الله أن يبقي  هذه البقية، فأولاد عبد العزيز هم بركة الآباء في الأبناء، ولو يكون ما  يريده الحاقدون لرأيتم ماذا سيفعل الماسونيون؛ لخرجوا في الشوارع يغنون،  ولخرجن النساء كاشفات؛ عاريات.إذاً: نبكي أو نسكت؟! وماذا نعمل مع قول  ربنا:  أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ   [البقرة:85] فهذا توبيخ وتقريع.  فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ  مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا  تَعْمَلُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   [البقرة:85-86].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  [البقرة:87] مَن المخبر؟ إنه الله.يقول  تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ  هو موسى بن عمران .. موسى  الكليم .. موسى رسول الله عليه السلام، آتيناه الكتاب الفخم .. الكتاب  الجليل .. الكتاب العظيم، لأن (أل) هنا تدل على هذا المعنى، ألا وهو  التوراة، والتوراة مشتقة من النور، مِن: ورى الزند إذا أوقد النار وأشعلها،  فهو كتاب نوراني أنزله الله للهداية، ولتبديد الظلام، فهو النور.قال:   وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ  [البقرة:87] أي: واحداً بعد واحد،  فما يذهب رسول إلا ويأتي من بعده رسول ثانٍ، ويأتي بعد الثاني رسول ثالث  وهكذا، هم سلسلة من الأنبياء والرسل من أجل ماذا؟ حتى يغني الشعب، ويرقص،  ويأكل البقلاوة والبطاطس، ألهذا بعث الرسل؟ لا، إنما من أجل تطهير النفوس  .. تزكية الأرواح .. إعداد الأمة إلى السمو والكمال حتى لا ترى منظر سوء،  ولا تشاهد حادثة مؤلمة، فلا خيانة، ولا تلصص، ولا إجرام، ولا كذب، ولا كفر،  ولا شرك، ولا باطل، كأنهم يعيشون في السماء بطهرهم وصفائهم، فيكملون  ويسعدون. وهذه هي مهمة الرسل.                               

** سبب تتابع الرسل                                                                                                   * *

                               ولم قفّى بالرسل واحداً بعد واحد؟الجواب: لهداية الخلق ..  لإصلاح الأمة .. لتطهيرها .. لإعدادها للسماء، والنزول في الملكوت الأعلى  بعد نهاية هذه الحياة. فهذه منة الله، وهو المخبر بهذا الخبر، يقول:   وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  بِالرُّسُلِ  [البقرة:87]، وعدد الرسل -كما علمتم- ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  رسولاً، أولهم نوح، وآخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما الأنبياء فبلغ  عددهم مائة ألف وأربع وعشرون ألف نبي، فالرسول يُتابع ويُطاع، وأما النبي  فيُؤمن به، وتُقبل هدايته وإرشاده، ولكنه لا يقنن، ولا يشرع، ولا ينزل عليه  تشريع، بل هو يتبع الرسول الذي أرسل قبله.                                                                     

** سبب نسبة عيسى عليه السلام إلى أمه مريم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  [البقرة:87] عيسى  هذا هو عيسى ابن مريم. ومريم هي العذراء بنت حنة امرأة عمران .فإن قيل: لم  قال: عيسى ابن مريم ولم يقل: عيسى بن سعيد أو عثمان؟ والعامة منا يقولون:  الله ينادي الإنسان يوم القيامة بأمه، ولا يناديه بأبيه، ويقولون: إن  منكراً ونكيراً لما يجلسان العبد يسألانه عن أمه لا عن أبيه: أنت فلان بن  فلانة، أو يا فلان بن فلانة، وقال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ  وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا  تَفْضِيلًا   *  يَوْمَ نَدْعُوا كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ   [الإسراء:70-71] يعني: بشيخهم  فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَقْرَءُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا   [الإسراء:71] ويقولون أيضاً: يدعو الله الناس بأمهاتهم لا بآبائهم ستراً  على عيسى حتى لا يفضح في عرصات القيامة أنه ما له أب. وغير ذلك من الكلام  الذي ملئوا به الكتب.الجواب: الشاهد عندنا في عيسى ابن مريم أن عيسى لم يكن  له أب، فمريم لم يتزوجها فحل، ولم تنجب كما تنجب النساء بواسطة المني،  وإنما عيسى كان بكلمة الله:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل  عمران:59]. فجبريل روح القدس نزل ونفخ في كم مريم، أي: كم الدرع، فسرت  النفخة حتى انتهت إلى رحمها، وقال الله: كن يا عيسى فكان، وفي ساعة واحدة  جاءها المخاض يهزها، والطلق يدفعها إلى النخلة لتلد عندها، فلا عام ولا  تسعة أشهر أبداً، بل كان بكلمة التكوين، وعيسى ابن مريم هو آخر أنبياء بني  إسرائيل، وآخر رسلهم.قال:  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ   [البقرة:87] أي: الدلائل .. البراهين .. الحجج .. المعجزات، فكل ما يبين  الطريق إلى الله أعطاه الله لعيسى، فمن أراد أن يدخل دار السلام فليمش وراء  عيسى، فقد أعطاه الله البينات .. المعجزات .. الحجج .. البراهين، ومنها:  أنه يحيي الموتى بإذن الله.ومن الروايات في ذلك: أن ولداً مات وحمل على  النعش، فكانت الأم تصرخ، والناس في طريقهم إلى المقبرة فقالت: يا روح الله!  ادع الله لي أن يرد عليَّ ولدي. فدعا الله وقال: يا فلان! تعال لأمك. فقام  في النعش، وأزال الغطاء، وهبط ومشى مع والدته. فقال اليهود: هذه مؤامرة.  فقد تآمرت هذه العجوز مع عيسى وقالت له: تعال في الطريق، وأنا أصرخ بك،  وأنت قل له: اهبط واحيا فهو يحيا.                                                                     

** الكفار يقلبون الحقائق                                                                                                   * *

                               أتعرفون قلب الحقائق؟!والعرب قد بلغوا المنتهى في طريق  المكر والحيل، لكن الله أخبر بنفسه:  وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي  ...  [المائدة:110]. أما نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد نادى من نادى في  المقبرة وأجابه حياً.والشاهد عندنا في قوله:  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  [البقرة:87] أن اليهود قالوا: بسحر ابن مريم، وأنه  ابن زنا .. وليس له أب و.. ، مع أنهم يشاهدون الآيات. فلا تتألم يا رسولنا  من كفر اليهود، وهذه هي حالهم مع نبي من آبائهم .. نبي من أهلهم .. نبي  بعث فيهم، فرسول الله عيسى قالوا فيه: ساحر .. دجال .. ابن زنا، وقالوا  وقالوا، فكيف يؤمنون بك يا محمد؟ وهذا كله يسلي به الله، ويسري به عن نبيه  من آلامه وحزنه، وقد كان عمر وغيره من أصحاب رسول الله يعجبون: كيف أن  اليهود لا يؤمنون بمحمد والإسلام؛ فهم أهل كتاب يقرءون التوراة، ويعرفون كل  شيء، ويؤمنون بالله ولقائه؟! والله كانوا يعجبون. أما قرأنا:   أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:75] أي: فكيف تحزن أيها المؤمن من  عدم إيمان هذه الأمة التي هذه صفاتها؟!وفي قوله:  وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ   سؤال: هل بعث رسول من الله واستجاب له اليهود مع  التقفية بالرسل؟الجواب: أما على عهد داود وسليمان فقد استجابوا لكن  بالهراوة والحديد والنار، فالجن أخضعهم الله لداود ولسليمان. أما اليهود  فكانوا يقولون: آمنا. ولكنهم في البيوت يضحكون ويسخرون، وقد قالوا في  سليمان: إنه ساحر.فإن قيل لهم: إن سليمان قد أعطاه الله ما لم يعط غيره،  فقد سخر الله له الجن يستخدمهم في الصناعة، وفي غوص البحر واستخراج اللآلئ  .. وفي كذا وكذا، فما زالوا يقولون: ساحر، وليس برسول. وإلى الآن يقولون:  سليمان ساحر، هو منا نعم، ولكنه كان يستعمل السحر، ولهذا هم الآن ينشرون  السحر، ووالله لقد وصلوا إلى المدينة، وبلغنا أن بعض السحرة تحاول الهيئة  أن تلقي القبض عليهم لكنهم كالشياطين يتلونون، وكل سحر في العالم لا بد أن  تجد فيه أصابع اليهود، فهم الذين صنعوه، وقد برزوا في هذا الباب، حتى سحروا  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووجد السحر عند بئر ذروان حتى أصبح الرسول  يتكلم بالكلمة ولا يفهم ما يقول، فظل يوماً .. يومين في حيرة، قد سحره لبيد  ببناته الشيطانيات.إذاً: اليهود كلما جاءهم رسول كفروا به، وهكذا هم، فقط  لا يريدون إلا الدينار، والدرهم، والشهوة، وهذا هو مبدؤهم وما هم عليه، فهم  الذين نشروا أنواع الشر والباطل في العالم.أتعرفون أوروبا أو لا؟ لقد  شاهدت بعيني امرأة الحاكم الفرنسي لما يأتي إلى القرية والله كان على وجهها  هذا الخمار الخفيف الذي عندنا، وتستحي. ومن ثم انسلخت الأوروبيات، وخرجن  عاهرات كاشفات! والله إن اليهود هم وراء كل خراب في العالم؛ لأنهم يريدون  أن يصلوا إلى هدف عال، وهو أن يحكموا العالم، والطريق أن يفسدوا الأديان،  والأخلاق، والآداب، والكمالات الروحية؛ لتصبح البشرية لا همَّ لها إلا  الفروج والرقص والطعام، ومن ثَمَّ يسوقونهم لأن المال بأيديهم.وقد نجحوا في  ذلك، وما زالوا حتى تظهر أنوار الإسلام ويطأطئ العالم رأسه.                                                                     

** تأييد الله لعيسى بجبريل                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال:  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  [البقرة:87]  روح القدس هو جبريل فهو إلى جنبه يسترشده .. يبين له .. يعين له ما يقول ..  يشفع له عند الله، فلا يفارقه تأييداً؛ لأنه وحده، فاليهود كلهم أعداؤه،  فعيسى كان يعيش مع والدته، ومجموعة من الحواريين على رءوس الأصابع، وبعد  ذلك اضطروا إلى الجبال وهربوا، فأيد الله عيسى بسيد الملائكة .. بجبريل  عليه السلام .. بروح القدس.كان حسان بن ثابت شاعر الدعوة .. شاعر النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وكان المشركون واليهود يهجون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فمن يدافع عن رسول الله؟! كان حسان بن ثابت يهاجم الشعراء المجرمين والرسول  يقول: ( اهجهم، ومعك روح القدس ). فنبينا أيده الله بـحسان ، وحسان أيده  الله بجبريل؛ روح القدس.                                                                     

** موقف اليهود من الرسل                                                                                                   * *

                               وكل هذه الآيات يذكرها الله تعالى من باب كشف عورات اليهود،  وإزاحة الستار عن أمراضهم وأسقامهم ومحنهم لعلهم يرجعون، وهذا هو السر،  فهو لا يريد التعيير والانتقام منهم، ولو أراد أن ينتقم لمسخهم قردة  وخنازير كما فعل بأسلافهم على ساحل البحر، ولكن رجاء أن يهتدوا لتقوم الحجة  عليهم بهذه البينات.ثم قال لهم:  أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا  تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ  [البقرة:87] أي: كلما جاءهم رسول  بما لا تحبه أنفسهم كأن يأمرهم بالتقوى، والصبر، والصلاة فالكبر سبيلهم،  فإذا جاءهم بما لا تهوى أنفسهم أي: بالأمر بالصلاة، والطهر، والصفاء،  والعدل، والرحمة، ففريقاً كذبوه وفريقاً يذبحونه.ولم ما قال: ففريقاً كذبتم  وفريقاً قتلتم، إنما قال:  تَقْتُلُونَ  [البقرة:87]؟الجواب: لأنهم ما  زالوا مستعدين للقتل، فلو يبعث الله ألف رسول فإنهم يحاولون قتله، والبرهنة  على هذا أنهم حاولوا قتل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر من مرة، فمرة سقوه  السم بالفعل، ومرة سحروه، ومرة تآمروا على قتله بأن يطلقوا عليه صخرة رحى  من السطح على رأسه وهو جالس تحت الأرض، وهذا يعتبر في مقام القتل، فلهذا  نحن لا ننكر أن اليهود أرادوا قتلوا نبينا، ولكن الله ما مكنهم.أما السحر  فقد أخبر الرسول عنه وقال: ( هذه أكلة فلانة في خيبر، تكاد تعمل في أبهري  كذا ) الحديث.والشاهد عندنا، انظر ماذا يقول تعالى عنهم:  أَفَكُلَّمَا  جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ  [البقرة:87] والآن العرب  والمسلمون إذا جاء الحاكم بغير ما يهوون تجدهم يقومون عليه بانقلاب في  الليل ويقولون: كيف يأمر بالصلاة والزكاة والمعروف؟ وقد فعلوا وإن كنا لا  نسمي، فقد ظهر حاكم في يوم من الأيام ودعا إلى الإسلام والصلاة .. وما  شعرنا إلا وقد قلبوا عصاه، وجعلوه بهلولاً في الشوارع، لا يعرف الحق من  الباطل؛ لأنهم ألفوا الرقص، والعبث، والحرام، واللهو، فهم لا يريدون  إسلاماً أبداً، وهذا طبع من يألف الشر والمنكر فيصبح وصفاً لازماً له، فلا  يرضى بما يقوله العلماء، فإذا جاء العالم إلى بلدهم يأمرهم بالتوحيد  يقولون: هذا وهابي، ويعلنون الحرب عليه في أي بلد إسلامي.وفي بداية الدعوة  الإصلاحية كان الذي يدعو إلى التوحيد يقولون عنه: هذا وهابي ويلعنونه. لكن  لما انتشرت الدعوة بوسائط جعلها الله من: ظهور الإذاعة، وانتشار الكتاب،  واستقلال العرب والمسلمين، وتطور الاتصالات زالت تلك الأوهام  والخرافات.وعندن
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (67)
الحلقة (74)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (37) 

ما أتعس الإنسان الذي يرى النور والهدى فيغطي عينيه وقلبه، وما أضلّه حين  يبحث عن الأعذار الواهية، هكذا كان اليهود، يعتذرون بصمم قلوبهم، فكانت  عاقبتهم اللعنة، لم لا، وهم يجدون القرآن مصدقاً لما عندهم من الحق. لم لا،  وهم يعرفون رسول الله أكثر من أبنائهم. لم لا، وهم كانوا يستفتحون قتالهم  بذكره ونبوته، وبدل أن يسارعوا إلى الإيمان بعد هذا كله إذا بهم يكفرون  ويجحدون ويعرضون.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما زالت  كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ  اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلًا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ  كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُوا مِنْ  قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا  عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   *   بِئْسَمَا اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ بَغْيًا أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ  مِنْ عِبَادِهِ فَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ عَلَى غَضَبٍ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ  مُهِينٌ  [البقرة:88-90] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما زال الحديث  عن بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا يسكنون هذه المدينة الطيبة المباركة، والقرآن  كتاب هداية وإصلاح، فلهذا إذا ذم الله عز وجل خُلق إنسان فهو مذموم في كل  إنسان، وإذا أثنى الله على خُلق إنسان فهو أيضاً محمود في كل إنسان،  فالقرآن كتاب هداية وإصلاح للبشرية عامة؛ لأن المنزل عليه والمبعوث به  أرسله الله إلى الناس عامة كافة، وحسبنا أن نقرأ قول الله تعالى:  وَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ  [سبأ:28]،  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا  [الأعراف:158] فلا  يفهمن فاهم، ولا يقولن قائل: هذا نزل في بني فلان، أو نزل في فلان ونحن لا  علاقة لنا بذلك، فهذه النظرية باطلة، وقد اعتنقها وقال بها من سبقنا من  علمائنا ممن هبطوا وأصبحوا يقرءون القرآن كأنما يقرءون على الموتى، ولا  علاقة للأحياء به، وهذا خطأ كبير، وله ظروفه وعوامله وأسبابه، والحمد لله  أن فتح الله علينا، وعرفنا أن هذا الكتاب كتاب هداية وإصلاح لكل البشرية.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قلوبنا غلف )                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  [البقرة:88] وقرأ  ابن عباس : (غُلُفْ). والمعنى إما أنهم قالوا: قلوبنا مملوءة بالعلم  والمعرفة، قلوبنا أوعية مملوءة تفيض بالمعارف، فلسنا في حاجة إلى ما يقوله  هذا الرسول. ومعنى هذا: أنهم يريدون التخلص .. التنحي .. البعد من القرآن  الكريم؛ ليبقوا على كفرهم والعياذ بالله تعالى.وقطعاً أن الذين يقولون هذا  هم علماؤهم .. أحبارهم .. رجال الدين عندهم والعلم، أما العوام فهم يساقون  كالبهائم، لا يستطيعون أن يستقلوا برأي ولا بفهم. وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا  غُلْفٌ  [البقرة:88] وقد فسر هذا بمعنيين: إما أنها في أغطية وأغشية لا  تستطيع أن تسمع ما تقول ولا تفهم، فلا تتعب نفسك يا محمد.أو أنهم يقولون:  قلوبنا ملأى بالعلوم والمعارف قد ورثناها عن آبائنا وأسلافنا، وهذا كتاب  الله بين أيدينا فلسنا في حاجة إلى أن نسمع لك أو نأخذ عنك. وعلى كلا  الحالين هم لا يريدون الإسلام بل يريدون البقاء على اليهودية والبدعة التي  ابتدعوها، والله ما جعل يهودية ولا نصرانية، فقد قالوا هذه القولة فرد الله  تعالى عليهم بقوله:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا  نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [آل عمران:67] فكلمة يهودية .. نصرانية بدعة ابتدعها  اليهود والنصارى، أما الله فما شرع يهودية ولا نصرانية قط.فهم يتهربون  بقولهم: إن قلوبنا عليها أغطية وأغشية لا تستطيع أن تصل إليها يا محمد  بكلامك، وقد يقول هذا عالم، ويقول الآخر: لسنا في حاجة إلى ما تقول،  فقلوبنا ملأى بالعلوم والمعارف ورثناها عن الأنبياء من بني إسرائيل، ومعنى  هذا: اصرف عنا وجهك، ولا توجه إلينا هذا الكلام. وكل هذا من أجل الحفاظ على  ملتهم الهابطة الباطلة، ولتبقى اليهودية اللعينة، ويبقى لهم ما ادعوه من  أنهم شعب الله المختار.وقد علم المستمعون والمستمعات القضية التي ما زلت  أعيدها تذكيراً للناسين وتعليماً لغير العالمين: وهي أنهم مصممون على عودة  مملكة بني إسرائيل، وهذه هي الحقيقة، فقالوا: إن نحن دخلنا في الإسلام ذبنا  فيه، وما بقي لنا وجود، وهو كذلك؛ فالإسلام من دخل فيه انتهت عنصريته  ووطنه وكل ذلك، فهو مسلم أبيض .. أسود .. طويل .. قصير .. عربي .. عجمي ..  شريف .. وضيعمسلم: أي: أسلمت قلبي ووجهي لله، فإذا أمرني أن أصوم صمت، وإذا  أمرني أن أفطر أفطرت، وإذا أمرني أن أسكت سكت الدهر كله، وإذا أمرني أن  أتكلم تكلمت لأني عبده، فقد أسلمت له قلبي ووجهي:  إِنَّ هَذِهِ  أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ   [الأنبياء:92] فللهروب من هذه الحقيقة أخذوا يصطنعون الدعاوى والأباطيل،  وهم في حقيقة أمرهم يريدون أن يعيدوا مملكة بني إسرائيل، إذ لو قبلوا  الإسلام ودخلوا فيه ما بقيت مملكة ولا ملك لبني إسرائيل.فإن قيل: هل هناك  من برهنة أو تدليل على هذه الحقيقة؟الجواب: الواقع أكبر دليل، أما كونوا  دولة إسرائيل، وأوجدت في قلب العالم الإسلامي .. في أرض القدس .. في المسجد  الأقصى؟فإن قيل: ولم -إذاً- ما قالوا: مملكة، وقالوا: دولة إسرائيل؟قلنا:  لم يقولوا: مملكة؛ حتى يتحقق لهم الأمل يوم يحكمون العرب من النيل إلى  الفرات، فيومئذ يعلنون عن مملكة إسرائيل، ومنذ سنوات كان معنا طالب استشهد  في الأفغان من الصالحين المربين، وبأذنه سمع موشي ديان وقد قام خطيباً في  المجلس اليهودي، فلما خطب بهر السامعين من رجال اليهود، فقام أحدهم وقال:  أنت الملك .. أنت .. فقال: اسكت اسكت، لم يحن الوقت بعد. لا تقل: ملك ولا  مملكة. لكن ذلك يوم يحكمون من النيل إلى الفرات، وهذه خطوة أولى فقط،  فمملكتهم إمبراطورية عالمية، وسليمان عليه السلام قد حكم العالم الموجود  يومئذ من الشرق إلى الغرب كـالإسكندر .فهذا الأمل يعملون له الليل والنهار،  وقد مشوا فيه خطوات عجيبة فتحقق لهم وجود دولة إسرائيل ولم يكتمل بعد حتى  يطلق عليها مملكة بني إسرائيل، فلهذا فاوضوهم .. صالحوهم .. ادخلوا معهم في  ما شئتم، فلن تنتفعوا قط لما يحملونه من أمل في إعادة مملكة بني  إسرائيل.والحمد لله من عشرات السنين ونحن في الدرس نقول للعرب: تفاوضوا  معهم .. صالحوهم .. خذوا فرصة على الأقل تزيلوا آلامكم وأتعابكم، ويأمن  إخوانكم، فإن اليهود لن يستمروا على مصالحة، ولا عهد، ولا عقد، فكلما  عاهدوا عهداً نقضوه، فخذوا فقط فرصة حتى يلتئم إخوانكم، وتعالج جراحاتهم،  وإذا تقويتم، واتفقتم، وسدتم فسوف تقاتلون، لكنهم يقولون: لا، هم الذين  يقاتلون. فيضحك العرب، فهم لا يفهمون هذا. وهذا شأن من يعرض عن كتاب الله  عز وجل، ويصبح أجهل الخلق.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال الله تعالى:  بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ   [البقرة:88] ليس الأمر كما يقولون، وإنما طبع الله على قلوبهم بسبب كفرهم،  فأبعدهم عن الرحمة .. أبعدهم عن ساحة الخير .. أبعدهم من أن يدخلوا في رحمة  الله، ويصبحوا أولياء مع المسلمين والمسلمات، وهذا هو السر، فليس السبب أن  قلوبهم غلف، بل السبب أن الله لعنهم بسبب كفرهم، وعنادهم، ومكرهم، فطبع  على قلوبهم فهم لا يؤمنون.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فقليلاً ما يؤمنون)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  فَقَلِيلًا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:88] إما أن  تقول: الإيمان القليل هو إيمانهم بالله عز وجل أو إيمانهم بالبعث الآخر، أو  إيمانهم برسل الله على التخير والاختيار، فيؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض، أو  قل: قليلاً من يؤمن بالرسل، فالذين آمنوا ودخلوا في الإسلام عدد لا يزيد عن  العشرة وإن صاروا عشرين، وهم يعرفون معرفة حقيقية، ورضي الله عن عبد الله  بن سلام وأخيه، فهم مجموعة قليلة وهم كذلك إلى الآن.أما النصارى فيدخلون في  الإسلام، والله لو وجدوا دعاة حق وعليهم النور لدخل الناس في دين الله  أفواجاً، لكن اليهود تمضي مائة سنة ولا يدخل واحد في الإسلام، ومع أنهم  يفهمون لغة الإسلام فإنهم لا يدخلون؛ لأنهم يريدون إعادة مملكتهم، وإعادة  مجدهم، وأنى لهم ذلك، فهذا من باب المستحيل، وقد لعنهم الله، وأخزاهم،  وأذلهم إلى يوم القيامة.                                                                     
** ظهور دولة بني إسرائيل من جديد                                                                                                   * *

                               أما إن قال قائل: هاهم ظهروا من جديد وسادوا وحكموا في مكان  ما؟فالجواب: أما قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ  الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ  تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لا  يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ   *  وَإِذْ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا  اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا قَالُوا  مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   *  فَلَمَّا نَسُوا  مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ أَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ السُّوءِ  وَأَخَذْنَا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ   *  فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ قُلْنَا لَهُمْ  كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ   *  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ  عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ   [الأعراف:163-167]، فهنا أعلم الله عز وجل:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ   [الأعراف:167] يا رسول الله، أعلم بماذا؟  لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ  [الأعراف:167] فمن  قال: هاهم قد ارتفعوا نقول له:  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ  مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112].والشاهد عندنا في حبل الله أن يدخلوا في  الإسلام، وحبل الناس أن يتفقوا مع دولة كبيرة كبريطانيا أو فرنسا فتؤمنهم،  وهذا الذي حصل، فما أقاموا دولة إسرائيل إلا بالمعاهدات التي كانت تربطهم  ببريطانيا، وفرنسا، وأوروبا وأمريكا، ولو أن الأوربيين والأمريكان يتخلون  عن اليهود ساعة واحدة للصقوا بالأرض.  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112] والحبل هو ما به يربط العهد  والميثاق:  ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلَّا  بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112].فإن قال  قائل: إن الله تعالى يقول:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ  عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ   [الأعراف:167] أليس كذلك؟ فها هم قد حكموا وسادوا ورفعت الذلة عنهم، فما هو  الجواب؟الجواب: قول الله تعالى:  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ  مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112]، وحبل الله هو الإسلام، فلو دخلوا في  الإسلام ما بقي ذل، ولا هون، ولا دون، ونجوا، لكنهم ما دخلوا في الإسلام،  ومع ذلك عزوا في هذه الأيام بسبب حبل من الناس، فبريطانيا هي التي شجعتهم  وقوتهم، وأتت بهم وساعدتهم، وأعطتهم دولة إسرائيل، وأوروبا الآن كلها تدين  لهم، وهي خاضعة لسلطانهم، وأمريكا فوق ذلك؛ لأنهم ملكوا قلوب الرجال،  وتسلطوا عليهم بالأموال، وسادوا العالم بالمال، فهذا حبل قوي، فقولوا: صدق  الله العظيم، آمنا بالله .. آمنا بالله.ولو تكتشف أمريكا مؤامرة يهودية  لنسفها وتدميرها فإنها سترفع يدها وتلعنهم، وتلعنهم كذلك أوروبا فوالله  سيصبحون أذل الخلق، ولن يستطيعوا أن يثبتوا وجودهم وعزهم كما هم اليوم، فقط  لو يتمزق هذا الحبل، ونحن ننتظر تمزقه، وذلك عندما يستقيم أمر المسلمين،  ويعودون إلى الله عز وجل.فلهذا لما ترفع القضايا إلى الأمم المتحدة، وتجد  العجب من الناس بمناشدتهم أمريكا .. أمريكا، والصحيح أن يقولوا: يا ألله!  يا ألله! ولا يقولوا: أمريكا. فيا ألله! لو أن المسلمين عادوا إلى الطريق  المستقيم، وأسلموا حق الإسلام والله لتتخلين عنهم أمريكا وأوروبا. وإنما هي  أسباب، كأن يكتشفوا مؤامرة أن اليهود يريدون أن ينسفوا أوروبا، فإذا تخلت  عنهم أوروبا وأمريكا فمن لهم؟! قد وقعوا بين أيدي المسلمين أذلاء، مهانين،  مداسين بالنعال.هل عرفتم هذه القضية السياسية المحضة؟فالله عز وجل يخبرنا  في سورة الأعراف فيقول:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ  [الأعراف:167] يا  رسولنا  لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ  يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ  [الأعراف:167] ومعنى سوم العذاب: ألوان  العذاب.فإن قال قائل: ها هم أعزة، فأين وعد الله؟ لم ما نفذه الآن؟الجواب:  أنسيت قوله من سورة آل عمران:  ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا  ثُقِفُوا  [آل عمران:112] ووجدوا  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ  مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112] فهذه الآية مخصصة لعموم آية الأعراف ولا  نقول: ناسخة، فهي مخصصة لذلك العموم وهو:  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ   فيرفع الذل والمسكنة عليهم، وحبل الله هو   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل عمران:103]  ألا إنه الإسلام الحق، فلو دخل اليهود في الإسلام لأصبحوا أطهاراً، أصفياء  .. لله أولياء .. سادة العالم، لأنهم أبناء الأنبياء وأولاد المرسلين، لكن  هذا الحبل رفضوه .. مزقوه .. حاربوه، وأعلنوا الحرب عليه منذ أن بعث رسول  الله إلى اليوم؛ كل ذلك خشية أن يذوبوا في نور الإسلام، وينتهي أمر وجود  بني إسرائيل.يا أيها المستمعون! اليهود يحاربون الإسلام خشية أن يذوبوا  فيه، ويعلِّمون أطفالهم، والله لكتب اللغة عندهم ككتب اللغة عندنا، من  القاموس وغيره، فيأتون بعبارات تهاجم الإسلام والمسلمين، وتحذر اليهودي  واليهودية من قبول هذه الملة أو الرضا بها أو السكوت عنها، فإنها تقضي على  وجود بني إسرائيل.وكتبنا مرة رسالة في هذا الباب، فكتب اللغة عندهم إذا  ذكروا محمداً أو أحمد أو إسلام يأخذون في شرحها والتنكير لها، وتقبيحها،  وتحذير بني إسرائيل منها.إذاً: حبل الناس موجود، وسبب وجوده: فسقنا ..  فجورنا .. جهلنا .. ضلالنا .. هبوطنا .. تمزقنا فهو الذي أوجد الحبل.  أرأيتم لو كنا كما كنا في القرون الذهبية أمة واحدة، فلا حزبية، ولا فرقة،  ولا انقسام، ولا تشتت، فقط مسلم، وأمرنا واحد: لا إله إلا الله، ونحن على  ذلك ثلاثمائة سنة، فهل يستطيعون أن يوجدوا حبلاً يربطهم أو يشد من أعصابهم؟  لا يستطيعون، لكن لما تعاونوا علينا فضللونا، وجهلونا، وأبعدونا عن نصر  الله ورحمته، وأصبحنا بدل الدولة دويلات، وبدل الأمة أمما، وبدل المذهب  الواحد مذاهب.ويكفي أن القرآن يقرأ على الموتى، فالروح الذي فيه الحياة  صرفناه إلى الموتى، وحرمنا منه الأحياء، والسنة لا تقول: قال الرسول! اسكت،  قل: قال سيدي فلان، وقال الشيخ الفلاني.فمن هم الذين أعطوا اليهود حبلاً  متيناً وخنقونا به؟ إنهم نحن وبأيدينا.لكن متى يتمزق هذا الحبل؟ ومتى تتنكر  أوروبا لليهود كما تنكر هتلر ؟هذا ضربنا به مثل، فهتلر غضب على اليهود  وأذلهم، وقتل منهم الآلاف لما أراد الله ذلك، فلو أن المسلمين فزعوا إلى  الله عز وجل ولاذوا بجنابه، وعادوا إلى طريقه المستقيم لكانت مؤامرة تظهر  في العالم ضد أمريكا سببها اليهود، فيقضون على اليهود.كذلك أوروبا لو  اكتشفت أن اليهود يعدون حرباً ذرية للقضاء على أوروبا، وتظهر البينات، فإن  أوروبا سيطاردون اليهود ويذبحونهم، ويقلونهم في الزيت كما كانوا يفعلون  معهم، وينتهي أمر اليهود، لكن لن يكون هذا حتى توجد أمة الإسلام، وتستحق  ولاية الله عز وجل، فالقضية -إذاً- بأيدينا، والله أعطانا هذا، فإن شئنا  قوينا اليهود وورثناهم وملكناهم، وإن شئنا أذللناهم وأهناهم، فالأمر جعله  الله في أيدينا، الحمد لله.هذه نعمة الإسلام .. أنوار الإسلام .. بركة  الإسلام الذي جهلناه، وحاربناه في أنفسنا وفي بيوتنا وأسرنا وفي ديارنا.  وسنفيق متى يأذن الله عز وجل.قول ربنا عز وجل وهو يقول لرسوله ولنا:   وَقَالُوا  أي: اليهود  قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  قال تعالى: لا،  بَلْ  لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ  [البقرة:88] فليس في قلوبهم العلم الفياض  الزائد عن الحاجة، وليست قلوبهم مربوطة ومغشى عليها، وإنما القضية هي أن  الله لعنهم فطبع على قلوبهم حتى لا يدخلوا في رحمة الله، بل طبع على قلوبهم  فهم لا يفقهون. قال:  بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ   وبناءً على  هذا:  فَقَلِيلًا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:88] أي: قليلاً ما يؤمنون  بالمعنيين السابق ذكرهما: إما لا يؤمن منهم إلا أفراد قلائل وهذا هو الحق،  وإما إيمانهم قليل، فيؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض، يؤمنون بالرسالات الإلهية  والأنبياء والرسل، لكن كفروا بعيسى، وكفروا بمحمد، وجعلوا سليمان ساحراً،  وقتلوا الأنبياء، أو يؤمنون بالبعث الآخر، والدار الآخرة، والجنة والنار،  ولكن لا يؤمنون بالعمل لها، وإعداد النفوس طيبة طاهرة لتدخل الجنة وتنجو من  النار، فهو إيمان جزئي، بنسبة واحد إلى ألف.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** مجيء القرآن مصدقاً لما مع اليهود في كتبهم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ  [البقرة:89]  التنكير في كتاب للتفخيم والتعظيم، فهو كتاب لا يوزن بميزان، وكتابه هذا هو  القرآن العظيم. وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:89] فقد جاءهم به رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، من عند الله،  فقد أوحاه إليه في ثلاث وعشرين سنة، فالوحي ينزل، والقرآن يتوالى حتى كمل،  وأصبح كتاب الله في الأرض كما هو في السماء، في اللوح المحفوظ، عدد سوره  مائة وأربعة عشر سورة، فيها ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعون آية، وأما كلماته  فعشرات الآلاف، فهذا كله كلام الله، جاءهم من عند الله.قال:  مُصَدِّقٌ  لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  [البقرة:89]، ما مع اليهود؟ معهم أن الله لا إله إلا هو،  ولا رب سواه .. أن الله عز وجل أعد دار النعيم لأوليائه، ودار العذاب  لأعدائه، فهذا الكتاب فيه الدعوة إلى الإخاء .. إلى المودة .. إلى الصدق ..  إلى العدل .. إلى الرحمة .. إلى .. وما معهم من عقائد سليمة صحيحة بقيت في  التوراة إلا جاء بها القرآن، ما تنافى معها ولا أبطلها أبداً، بل صدقها،  وما ابتكروه واخترعوه ولفقوا به وشرحوا به التوراة وأضافوا إليها فالقرآن  بريء منه، بل كشف الباطل وأبانه للناس. وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ   عظيم   مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ   أي: لما في التوراة من أصول الإيمان وحقائق  الدين.                                                                     

** اليهود يستفتحون على العرب قبل الإسلام                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  [البقرة:89] أي: من قبل أن  يأتيهم الكتاب العظيم وهو القرآن الكريم.وقوله:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ    لماذا ( قبلُ ) مرفوعة؟ أليست (مِن) جارة؟ والأصل أن تقول: من قبلِ، فمِن  حرف جر؟الجواب: هنا قاعدة خاصة في (قبل وبعد): فإذا ذكر المضاف بعدهما  جرتا، فمثلاً نقول: وإن كانوا من قبلِ نزول الوحي، فلا بد أن نقول: من  قبلِ، وإذا حذف المضاف، ونوي معناه دون لفظه بنيت قبل وبعد على الرفع،  فنقول: وإن كانوا من قبلُ، والمعنى: من قبل وجود الرسول ونزول الوحي.قال:   يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:89] معنى يستفتحون  عليهم: يخبرونهم بالنصر والفتح عليهم، وقد كان اليهود في المدينة إذا  غاضبهم العرب أو دخلوا معهم في صراع ولو جدلي يقولون: اسمعوا! إن نبياً قد  أظل زمانه، ولاح في الأفق تباشير وجوده، وسوف نؤمن به، وننضم إلى أمته،  ونقاتلكم وننتصر عليكم، فانتظروا، ولا تستعجلونا. وكانوا يقولون هذا على  علم واعتقاد؛ لأنهم ما تبين لهم أن هذا النبي سيكون من أولاد إسماعيل، وقد  كانوا يحلمون أنه يكون منهم.فكان اليهود يقولون: إن نبياً قد أظلنا زمانه  وقرب منا، وسوف نؤمن به ونقاتلكم، وننتقم منكم، وأنتم الآن تستضعفوننا لأنا  أقلية بينكم، ومحصورين في دياركم، لكن انتظروا يوماً سيأتي يبعث فيه نبي  آخر الزمان، ونقاتلكم معه قتال عاد وإرم، فهذا معنى قوله:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ  قَبْلُ   أي: من قبل نزول الوحي المحمدي وبعثة الرسول النبي الأمي، ومعنى   يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ : يطلبون الفتح، والفتح هو النصر.وأنتم تعلمون أن فرنسا  فتحت ألمانيا، ومعنى فتحتها: أنها دخلت بلادها، وانتصرت عليها.لكن يستفتحون  على من؟ قال:  عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:89] أي: الذين كفروا  بالله وبتوحيده، وهم المشركون من كل فئات العرب وقبائلهم، الذين كانوا  يعايشونهم ويعيشون معهم قبل البعثة المحمدية.والعرب كانوا قد كفروا، فما  كانوا كما كانوا على عهد إسماعيل وأحفاده وأولاده، فقد جاءتهم الأصنام  والتماثيل فعبدوها، ولعنة الله على عمرو بن لحي فهو الذي جاء بها من  الشام.إذاً: فهذا القرآن يسجل كفر العرب قبل الإسلام:  وَكَانُوا مِنْ  قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا .                                                                     

** الحسد أورد اليهود مهالك الخزي والهوان                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ   [البقرة:89] فلما جاء اليهود ما عرفوا وما كانوا ينتظرونه، ووجدوه من  أولاد إسماعيل قالوا: لن نؤمن به، فلا ينتقل الشرف من أولاد إسحاق إلى  أولاد إسماعيل أبداً.فإن قيل لهم: هؤلاء بنو عمكم؟قالوا: وإن كانوا بني  عمنا.وهذا هو الحسد الذي مزقنا كما مزقهم، وشتتنا كما شتتهم، فوالله لولا  الحسد لدخل المسلمون كلهم تحت راية لا إله إلا الله، أما يريدون الإسلام؟  فرفعت راية لا إله إلا الله فأصبح كلهم مسلمين، لكن الحسد: كيف يصبح هؤلاء  يحكموننا؟!وقد سمعنا مداحاً يمدح: يا سعودي يا يهودي!!لا إله إلا الله،  سبحان الله العظيم! الحسد يفعل هكذا؟ نعم.يا شيخ! لا تعجب، أما قتل هابيل  قابيل، أخاه ابن أمه وأبيه؟ فقتله الحسد: كيف أنت يقبل الله منك صدقتك وأنا  لا يقبلها مني؟ هل أنت أفضل مني؟ هل أنت خيراً مني؟ فقتله.فكذلك اليهود ما  منعهم من الدخول في الإسلام إلا الحسد، فالحسد عامل قوي، وها أنتم تعيشون  بين إخوانكم في الشرق والغرب حتى أهل البيت الواحد يتحاسدون.وخذوا قاعدة:  الحسود لا يسود، وإن ساد اليوم فسوف يتحطم ويذل غداً. ولهذا أنزل الله سورة  كاملة يعلمنا فيها كيف نتعوذ من الحسد، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  قُلْ  أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ   *  مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ  غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ   *   وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ  [الفلق:1-5].                                                                     

** قراءة سورة الفلق تمنع الحسد بإذن الله                                                                                                   * *

                               أيها المستمعون! هل لكم في فائدة عظيمة خير لكم من أن  تعودوا إلى بلادكم بشيك فيه خمسمائة مليون دولار أمريكي؟! وهذا فيما أظن هو  أغلى شيء هذه الأيام.إن أولي النهى والبصائر -والله- ليفرحون بهذه الفائدة  كفرحنا بالبقلاوة والدجاج المشوي والشاي الأخضر و.. أو أشد.لما سُحِر أبو  القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد سحره حاسده اليهودي لبيد بن الأعصم عليه  لعائن الله وبناته شيطانات السحر، وقد قلت لكم: إن السحر موجود في المدينة،  ونعجب لوجوده؛ لأن الساحر يقتل حيث بان سحره، ولكن لمكرهم ما استطاعت  الهيئة أن تعثر عليهم، فهم يهاجمون البيوت ولا يعرفون. فاليهود هم الذي  ينشرون السحر في العالم، وهم ممتازون في هذا الباب.فلما سحر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وتأثر به عدة أيام والله عاصمه، أنزل الله هذه السورة: الفلق،  فما تعوذ متعوذ بمثلها قط، وهذه السورة ما إن تلاها الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم حتى ذاب ذلك السحر والحسد، وهي خمس آيات.قال تعالى:  قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ  [الفلق:1] رب الفلق هو الذي يفلق رءوس اليهودي، ويسلطنا  عليهم عما قريب، وذلك لما نسلم.فالله يفلق الظلام الدامس فيفجر منه  الضياء، وإذا الأنوار تلح، والأضواء في الشرق والغرب.ومن رب الفلق؟ الله.  ولو اجتمع العالم كله على أن يستعجلوا الليل بساعتين قبل انقضائه فيفجرون  الفجر لا يستطيعون، فرب الفلق هو الله.فهذا المتعوذ قد تحصن بالله، والذي  يقوى على هذا الكون يستطيع أن يحفظك إذا لذت بجنابه، واحتميت بالإيمان.قال:   مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ  [الفلق:2] هل الله تعالى يخلق الشر؟ نعم الله  يخلق الشر والخير، أما خلق النار والجنة؟! أما خلق الظمأ والعطش والري وو؟!  فهو خالق كل شيء لحكم عالية. مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ   من الشرور.قال:   وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ  [الفلق:3] أي: إذا كان القمر في السماء  فإنه يضيء المنطقة أو البلد، وإذا به يغيب ويحل محله الظلام، فأتيحت  الفرصة للسراق، والمجرمين، واللصوص، والحيات، والعقارب، والثعابين في  الظلام، وهنا عليك أن تفزع إلى الله، فتتعوذ من شر غاسق إذا وقب.وهنا فائدة  يذكرها بعض أهل التفسير من السلف فيقولون: إن هذا يشمل أيضاً إذا انتصب  ذكر الفحل وحينئذ عليه أن يستعيذ بالله منه، فقد يوقعه في معصية الله، وإذا  هاجت الغريزة والشهوة وانتصب ذكر الفحل ففي هذه الحال عليه أن يفزع إلى  الله وإلا حمله على الفسق، ومن هنا استعذ بالله دائماً بهذه السورة:   وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ  [الفلق:3].قال:  وَمِنْ شَرِّ  النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ  [الفلق:4] والنفاثات هن الساحرات اللاتي  ينفثن في العقد والخيوط بتعليم شياطين السحر لذلك، والنفاثات جمع نفاثة،  فتجدها تعقد العقدة وتنفخ فيها وتقول كلمات الكفر، والشيطان يقويها، وتسحر  بها من شاءت، إلا من عصمه الله، وقد سُحر حتى نبي الأنبياء ورسول  المرسلين.قال:  وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ  [الفلق:5] فهذه خمس  آيات أنزلها الله لعباده المؤمنين من أجل أن يستعيذوا بربهم من هذه الشرور  العامة، الطامة، الهالكة، المهلكة.                                                                     

** ما يمنع العين                                                                                                   * *

                               إذا رأيتَ عائناً يحمل السم في عينيه، فالله هو الذي خلق  ذلك فيه كما خلق السم في العقرب والأفعى، فالعقرب ليست هي التي أوجدت سمها،  بل هو الله الذي أوجده بتدبيره وقضائه في خلقه، فإذا وجد شخص في القرية ..  في المدينة .. في الفصل .. في المسجد عنده هذا المرض، فنقول له: يا عبد  الله! كف أذاك وشرك عن عباد الله. فإن قال: لا أستطيع؟ نقول له: لا، خذ هذا  الدواء، فإذا نظرت إلى شيء وأعجبك فقل: تبارك الله .. ما شاء الله. وهنا  سمك لا يتحرك، ولا ينطلق، ولا ينفع شيئاً، قال تعالى:  وَلَوْلا إِذْ  دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ   [الكهف:39] فعلمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من أعجبه شيء ولو كان  طفلاً رضيعاً .. ولو مشيك .. ولو عمامتك على رأسك، فعليه أن يبادر إلى هذه  الكلمة فيقول: ما شاء الله، لا قوة إلا بالله، تبارك الله! فلا يصل إلى ذلك  الشيء المعجب به شيء، فقد أمن.فيا عباد الله! من أعجبه شيء مثل: بناية ..  سيارة .. أكلة لذيذة .. شخص جميل .. كذا، فليبادر بكلمة: تبارك الله .. ما  شاء الله، ويضع سداً مانعاً لا يصل إليه حسده.وهل هذا العلاج يوجد عند  غيرنا؟ والله لا يوجد، ولكننا ما طلبناه .. ما سألنا عنه وما عرفناه، فألف  مليون لا يعرف هذا! ممكن مليون من الألف مليون؛ لأنهم لا يجتمعون على كتاب  الله.إذاً من أعجبه شيء فليبرك وليقل: ما شاء الله، ولا يضره حينئذ شيء،  فيأمن.الحمد لله أنّى ما خلقت هذا في عيني، بل الله خلقه، فلله الحمد  والمنة، وحتى لا يعذبني أعطاني هذه المناعة، فقل: تبارك الله ما شاء الله!  لن يضر أخاك شيئاً.فمن هنا إذا وجدت حاسداً ورأيته لم يترك، وخفت من بلائه  وعذابه فإنك تقرأ هذه السورة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ   *  مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ  إِذَا وَقَبَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ   *  وَمِنْ  شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ  [الفلق:1-5] ولن يضرك، فهو لو استعمل هذه  المناعة لانتهينا، لكن أكثرهم لا يستعملها.وكنا نعرف في القرى: فلاناً  معيان، فإما أن تمر بغنمك وإلا عليك أن تذهب بعيداً. فما عندنا المناعة.أما  الآن فقد أعطانا الله المناعة بأن نقول: تبارك الله .. ما شاء الله.ونحن  إذا ما قالوها نقرأ هذه السورة، فكان المؤمنون والمؤمنات يتحصنون بها من  أذى الحسدة إذا شاهدوهم.إذاً: مضى زمان ونسي المسلمون هذه المناعة مع أنها  خمس آيات، لكن الكسل والعجز بدل ما يقرأ هذه السورة تجده يقول: خمسة في  عينيك، فمن التعب لا يقول:  قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ  [الفلق:1]  ويقرأها كاملة بل يقول: خمسة في عينيك. فمضت قرون، ونسوا أن هذه الآيات  الخمس هي التي تدفع الحسد، وظنوا أنها الأصابع، فيقولون: خمسة في  عينيك.وجاءت أيام فمن التعب صوّروا الكف فقط عند باب البيت أو وراء  السيارة، فما تتعب حتى تقول: خمسة، اجعلها صورة، وقد وجدت هذه الكف في أمام  المنازل الجميلة، وفي السيارات لتدفع الحسد .. لتدفع العين، وهي والله لا  تدفع أبداً، والذي يدفع هو أن تقرأ الخمس الآيات إيماناً ورجاءً في الله أن  يدفع عنك العين والحاسد بهذه الآيات، لكن كونك من الكسل تقول هكذا، ولا  تقرأ فلا تنتفع، حتى ولو كنت تعرف أن معناها خمس آيات في عينيك، لكن مع  الأسف أنسانا الشيطان هذا كله، وأبقى لنا الأصابع، فإذا قلت هكذا هل يرد  العين؟ والله ما يردها.ونتائج كل ذلك أن أمتنا هبطت. أما كانت تستخدم  الآيات لصلاحها، فجهلتها وما عرفتها، وأصبحت تشير بالأصابع، وعجزت حتى عن  الإشارة بالأصابع فجعلتها صورة في البناء أو في غيره. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فلعنة الله على الكافرين)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:89] فما قال: فلعنة الله عليهم أي اليهود، لا. لعنة الله على  الكافرين من يهود، أو نصارى، أو عرب، أو كل كافر، وهذا من عجائب القرآن،  فما قال: لعنة الله عليهم، بل كل كافر؛ لأن لعنة الله كانت من أجل الكفر؛  فإذا كفر الشريف كما يكفر الوضيع فالكل لعنة الله عليه، إذ نسبتنا إلى الله  واحدة: عبيد لمالك واحد، وسيد واحد. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (68)
الحلقة (75)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (38) 

يكشف القرآن عن صفة قبيحة لازمت اليهود، وهي التعصب المطلق، فبدلاً من قبول  الحق، وهو الإسلام والقرآن، عاندوا وجحدوا لا لشيء إلا لأن التوراة أنزلت  عليهم، وأنها كتابهم، بخلاف القرآن الذي أنزل على غيرهم! وتصرفهم هذا ليس  مستغرباً فقد عبدوا عجلاً صنماً رغم معايشتهم لمعجزات موسى، وكان أخذهم  للتوراة والتسليم بما فيها بعد أن رفع جبل الطور على رءوسهم، لكن رءوسهم  هذه لم تعقل!                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا  نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك  الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا  بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  قُلْ فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ  اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ   *  وَإِذْ  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا  آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا  وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ قُلْ بِئْسَمَا  يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   [البقرة:91-93].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما زال  السياق الكريم في الحديث مع بني إسرائيل، وهو حديث التأنيب والتقريع إلى  جانب الدعوة إلى الحق والانخراط في سلك المؤمنين، والله يدخل في رحمته من  يشاء.فقول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ  [البقرة:91] القائل هو  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم، إذ هم الذين كانوا  مع اليهود في المدينة، وإلى الآن لو قلت ليهودي: آمن بما أنزل الله، فإنه  يقول لك: أنا مؤمن بما أنزل الله، أي: بالتوراة، وأنا لست في حاجة إلى  غيرها، وإلى أن تقوم القيامة؛ لأن شأنهم واحد .. كلمتهم واحدة .. وجهتهم  واحدة، فلهذا تخاطب هذا بما تخاطب به الأولين من أربعة آلاف سنة، وهذا شأن  بني إسرائيل.قال:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:91] أي: بالقرآن، وهم يعرفون أن القرآن أنزله الله، ويعرفون أن  النبي أمِّي، والأمي أنى له أن يتكلم بالعلوم والمعارف، ثم إن القرآن قد  احتوى على ما في التوراة من حقائق الشرع والدين، كالإيمان بالله، ولقائه،  والبعث الآخر، والجزاء بالنعيم المقيم والعذاب الأليم، فكل هذا حواه القرآن  وهو في التوراة.ولا ننسى أنهم لحسدهم لبني إسماعيل، وللخوف من أن يذوبوا  في روح الإسلام كرهوا الإسلام وحاربوه وحاربوا أهله إلى اليوم، وتقدم هذا  في السياق الكريم، وكل ذلك بغياً وحسداً من عند أنفسهم: كيف نصبح أتباعاً  لولد إسماعيل، ونحن أشرف أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم.قال:  قَالُوا  نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  [البقرة:91] انظر إلى العصبية في قولهم:  (علينا) أي: نحن بني إسرائيل، أما عليكم يا أبناء إسماعيل فلا وألف لا.  والدين لا يرضى بالعصبية، فالبشرية كلها نسبتها إلى الله واحدة، وهم عبيد  لمالك واحد هو الله، والتحيز من اليهود ظاهر:  نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ  عَلَيْنَا .قال:  وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ  [البقرة:91] لم ما قال:  وكفروا أو ونكفر بما وراءه؟ الجواب: لأن كفرهم مستمر فيقولون هذه الكلمة،  ويكفرون بما وراء القرآن.قال:  وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ   [البقرة:91] القرآن حق، ومصدق للذي معهم في التوراة كما قدمنا من عقيدة  البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة .. من وجود عالم شقاء وعالم سعادة .. من التوحيد  وألا يعبد إلا الله .. من الإيمان بكتب الله ورسل الله، فهذه كلها موجودة  في التوراة.إذاً: كفرهم بالقرآن يلزم منه كفرهم بالتوراة؛ لأن القرآن يقرر  ما في التوراة ويثبتها، وهم يقولون: القرآن باطل لا نؤمن به، فإذاً كفروا  حتى بالتوراة، وهكذا السيئة تجر سيئة، والخطأ يقود إلى خطأ.قال:  وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا  أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  فقط  وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ  [البقرة:91] أي:  بما ادعوه أنه أنزل عليهم من التوراة وهو القرآن الكريم، كأنهم قالوا: نكفر  بالقرآن، ولا نعترف به، ولا نأخذ به في هدايتنا وصلاحنا.قال:  وَهُوَ  الْحَقُّ  والحال أنه الحق  مُصَدِّقًا  من ربهم، وكررنا القول في   مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  أن الذي معهم في التوراة لا إله إلا الله، وأن  الإيمان بالملائكة، والكتب، والرسل مقرر في التوراة .. وأن الإيمان بالبعث  الآخر في التوراة .. وأن الحق، والعدل، والخير، والمعروف، والإحسان، والبر  كلها موجودة في التوراة، فالقرآن مصدق لما معهم، فالمفروض لا يكفرون به، إذ  ما فيه منافاة بين ما يؤمنون به وبالقرآن الذي دعوا إلى الإيمان به، ولو  كان هناك تصادم أو تعارض فقد يعذرون، فالقرآن مصدق لما معهم.إذاً: بكّتهم،  وأخزهم، وقل لهم:  فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ   [البقرة:91] فهل التوراة فيها الإذن بقتل الأنبياء والعلماء؟ والله ليس  فيها، فلم -إذاً- تقتلون الأنبياء، وقد قتلوا زكريا وولده يحيى، وتآمروا  على قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وادعوا أنهم قتلوا عيسى، وبالفعل صلبوا  من شبه لهم، بل ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم في بعض الأيام كانوا  يقتلون سبعين نبياً، وفي المساء كانت أسواقهم قائمة للبيع والشراء كأن  شيئاً ما وقع. إذاً  فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ   [البقرة:91] وهم يعترفون بأنهم قتلوا عيسى؛ لأنه ساحر وكذا وكذا، وقتلوا  زكريا، وقتلوا يحيى، وقتلوا غيرهم، فهل الإيمان الحق بكتاب الله التوراة  النورانية يسمح بقتل الأنبياء؛ إذاً ما أنتم بالمؤمنين بالتوراة، وحقاً هم  كفار بالقرآن وبالتوراة؛ لأن إيمانهم صوري، فهم مؤمنون بالتوراة لكن هل  صدقتم الله فيما جاء فيها؟ وهل امتثلتم أوامر الله فيها؟ وهل امتثلتم نواهي  الله فاجتنبتموها في التوراة؟ إذاً ما معنى هذا الإيمان بالتوراة؟فهذا هو  التقريع والتوبيخ، فقل لهم يا رسولنا:  فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:91].                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** مجيء موسى بالبينات                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا الآن جولة أخرى أيضاً مع اليهود، قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [البقرة:92] ولك أن تقول: قل يا رسولنا  لهم:  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [البقرة:92] أي:  بالمعجزات، ومعجزات موسى عليه السلام تسع آيات.وأولى تلك الآيات أن العصا  تستحيل إلى حية تهتز كأنها جان، وأما يوم المباراة العظمى فإن تلك العصا  ابتلعت وتلقفت كل ما ألقاه السحرة في تلك الساحة من الثعابين والحيات،  فتلقفتها بكاملها، ويده يدخلها في جيبه ويخرجها بيضاء كأنها -والله- فلقة  قمر.وأعظم آية شاهدوها في صالحيهم مع فرعون كانت هي انفلاق البحر، وهي كونه  يضرب البحر الأحمر بعصاه: باسم الله، فينفلق اثنتي عشرة فلقة، أي: اثني  عشر طريقاً، لكل قبيلة تسلك طريقها. فأية آية أعظم من هذه؟والحجر الذي  يحملونه معهم يضربه بعصاه فتتفجر منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً حتى لا يصطدم بعضهم  ببعض، وكل قبيلة تشرب من عينها الخاصة.فهل هذه الآيات وغيرها جاءتكم  فآمنتم؟!وهذا هو التقريع .. التوبيخ.. التأنيب، ولكن من لم يشأ الله هدايته  ما اهتدى.

** اتخاذ بني إسرائيل للعجل إلهاً                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى بعد ذلك:  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [البقرة:92] بعدما خرجوا من البحر ونجوا  من فرعون وحكمه، ونزلوا بالساحل، استدعي موسى عليه السلام -كما عرفتم- إلى  جبل الطور لمناجاة الله تعالى، بل ذهب ليأتي بالدستور الذي يحكم به بني  إسرائيل.وهذه الجملة الحمد لله كررناها مئات المرات، لعلها تنقل إلى العرب  والمسلمين لكن ليس هناك من ينقل.لما استقل بنو إسرائيل، وقد كانوا محكومين  بحكم فرعون دهراً طويلاً، فلما خرج بهم موسى بعد أن ظهر على فرعون وقهره  نزلوا على الساحل، فكيف يحكمهم موسى؟ وما هو الدستور، وما هو القانون؟  فقال: اجلسوا أنا أذهب إلى ربي وآتيكم بالدستور.ونحن نقول لإخواننا  المسلمين: لما استقل الإقليم الفلاني من هولندا وبريطانيا وفرنسا فهل بلغكم  أن إقليماً استقل فقال: يجب علينا أن نطلب دستور الإسلام فنذهب إلى  العلماء: يا علماء الأزهر! يا علماء الحرمين! اجتمعوا وضعوا لنا دستوراً،  وعجلوا كيف نحكم هذه الأمة .. هذا الشعب؟ هل فعلوا؟ ما فعلوا.إذاً: موسى  أذكى منهم، وأعلم منهم، ولكن نحن أتباع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق  بهذا، ولكن إلى الآن ما اجتمع علماء أي بلد وقالوا: لابد من وضع دستور  إسلامي، مصدره قال الله وقال رسوله، وما أجمع عليه أئمة الفقه الإسلامي من  تلك الزمرة النورانية في العهد السالف، ويحكمون المسلمين بشرع ربهم، فإن  افتقروا فهذا الذي أعطاهم .. وإن استغنوا فهذا الذي أعطاهم .. وإن مرضوا  وصحوا فيقول لهم: نحن الحاكمين غير مسئولين عنكم، هذا دينكم وشريعتكم، ونحن  حكمناكم بها فلا تلومونا، وليس هناك من يلومهم. فسبحان الله! مظهر من  مظاهر القرآن الكريم أن يترك موسى بني إسرائيل على الساحل -والخليفة فيهم  هارون عليه السلام- ويقول لهم: اجلسوا حتى آتيكم بالدستور.واسمعو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (69)
الحلقة (76)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (39) 

ادّعى اليهود أن الجنة خالصة لهم، فدعاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  للمباهلة، فلم يفعلوا، ولن يفعلوا؛ لأنهم يدركون فداحة سيئاتهم، وعظم  جرائمهم، ولهذا يتمسكون بالحياة، ويعضون عليها بأسنانهم، ولا فرق عندهم بين  حياة كريمة وأخرى دنيئة، المهم أن يبقوا على ظهر البسيطة، يتنفسون،  ويأكلون، ويشربون، ولا يدركون هم وغيرهم من المشركين أنهم لو عمّروا ألف  سنة فإن مصيرهم في نهاية المطاف إلى جهنم وبئس المصير.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ  الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَالِصَةً مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا  الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ   *   وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ  بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ   *  قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ  نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا  لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:94-98] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق  القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!  بالأمس كنا مع ربنا تعالى وهو يقرّع اليهود ويؤنبهم، ويكشف الستار عنهم،  ويضعهم أمام ما تأهلوا له من الخزي، والهون، والدون.ولا بأس أن يؤنب أو  يقرع أو يؤدب من يطغى، ويتمرد، ويفسق، ويفجر، فهذه سنة الله في الناس، وقد  قرّع اليهود وأنّبهم كما في الآيات.                               

** مباهلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لليهود                                                                                                   * *

                               ها نحن الآن مع قول ربنا جل وعز وهو يقول لنبيه ومصطفاه صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  قُلْ  أي: لليهود الذين يجادلون ويعاندون،  إِنْ كَانَتْ  لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَالِصَةً مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ  فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:94] فاليهود قد  ادعوا أن الآخرة لهم وقالوا: لسنا في حاجة إلى هذا الدين، وإلى هذا الرسول  والكتاب، فنحن شعب خصنا الله عز وجل بنعيم الجنة والدار الآخرة، ولسنا في  حاجة إلى أن نؤمن بك، ولا إلى أن نمشي وراءك، وإلى أن نأخذ بكتابك وما جئت  به من الدين، لسنا في حاجة إلى هذا كله.أما قال اليهود:  قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ   [البقرة:88] أي: مملوءة بالعلم والمعرفة فما نحن في حاجة إلى ما تدعونا  إليه.أما ادعوا أنهم هم أهل الجنة، وأنهم إن دخلوا النار لا يبقون فيها  أكثر من أربعين يوماً، وهي مدة عبادتهم للعجل:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي  دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ   [آل عمران:24]. فأحبارهم يكذبون،  ويلفقون الكذب، ويكتبونه، ويهمشونه على التوراة، والعوام يقلدون ويقولون:  لن تمسنا النار أكثر من أربعين يوماً، ولهذا إن فجرنا .. إن رابينا .. إن  قتلنا الأنبياء .. إن عذبنا العلماء كل هذا مغفور لنا، وقد نؤاخذ به مدة  محدودة أربعين يوماً ثم نعود إلى الجنة. والرب تبارك وتعالى يقول لرسوله قل  لهم:  إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ  [البقرة:94] والدار الآخرة  هي نعيم الدار الآخرة في دار السلام، فالمعنى: إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة  -لا لغيركم- خالصة من دون الناس؛ أبيضهم وأسودهم .. أولهم وآخرهم فهيا  تمنوا الموت، وهذا يسمى بالمباهلة، فتعالوا واسألوا الله تعالى أمامنا  الموت: اللهم أمتنا -يا ربنا- لندخل الجنة؛ دار السلام. فاسألوها صادقين من  قلوبكم لتوافق ألسنتكم، وانظروا فإنكم تموتون.فوالله ما استطاعوا، وعجزوا،  وخافوا، ولو وقفوا في صف واحد وقالوا أمام رسول الله: اللهم إنا نسألك أن  تتوفانا الآن لنستريح من أعباء الدنيا وتكاليفها، ومحنها، ولندخل الجنة دار  السلام، لو قالوها لما بقيت فيهم عين تطرف.                                                                     

** مباهلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لنصارى نجران                                                                                                   * *

                               حدث للنصارى مباهلة -أيضاً- في مسجدنا هذا؛ ليتقرر عندنا أن  اليهودية بدعة من البدع، ما جاء بها كتاب ولا بعث بها رسول، وأن النصرانية  -والله- ما هي إلا بدعة مبتدعة، ما جاء بها عيسى ولا غيره.والنصارى كانوا  يسكنون في جنوب الجزيرة؛ في نجران، فسمعوا بالدعوة الإسلامية، فجاء وفد  منهم مؤلف من ستين فارساً، جلّهم علماء، ونزلوا ضيوفاً على رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فوزعهم على المؤمنين، ودعاهم للمباهلة، فقالوا: باسم الله،  فمن كان منا على الحق لا يموت، ومن كان منا على الباطل يهلك.وبالفعل خرج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بـفاطمة والحسنين إلى المسجد، فما إن شاهد  النصارى تلك الزمرة النورانية حتى انهاروا وقالوا: لا نباهل، وقال قائلهم:  والله لو باهلتم هؤلاء ما بقيت فيكم عين تطرف.فذلوا، وخضعوا، وضرب عليهم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجزية، وعادوا إلى ديارهم، وقد جاء هذا من  سورة آل عمران، إذ قال تعالى:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ   *   الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ   *  فَمَنْ  حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا  نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ  وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ  [آل عمران:59-61]. فخافوا كما خاف الآن  اليهود، وما استطاعوا المباهلة.                                                                     
** دعاء اليهود على أنفسهم بالموت                                                                                                   * *

                               الله تعالى يقول لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قُلْ إِنْ  كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ  أي: الجنة  خَالِصَةً مِنْ دُونِ  النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ  [البقرة:94] فالآن موتوا لكي تستريحوا،  فلم الحصاد والزرع، والتجارة، والآلام، والأمراض، والأوجاع وأنتم أهل  الجنة، فمن الآن:  فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   [البقرة:94].                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولن يتمنوه أبداً بما قدمت أيديهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** اليهود بين تمني الموت وما قدمته أيديهم                                                                                                   * *

                               سبق الله تعالى اليهود إلى ما في صدورهم .. إلى ما يريدونه  فقال لرسوله:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ  [البقرة:95] بـ(لن) الزمخشرية إن  شئتم:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا   لم؟  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  ،  فما من جريمة إلا اقترفوها، وحسبهم من ذلك قتلهم الأنبياء والعلماء ..  استباحتهم الربا والمحرمات، فالخبث بكامله قد انغمسوا فيه، ومع ذلك يتمنون  الدار الآخرة، فهم مؤمنون بها، فكيف يتمنون الموت، أليلقوا في أتون  الجحيم؟!فأخبر تعالى بما يعلمه من قلوبهم، ومن طبائعهم، وما فطروا عليه:   وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:95] أي: لا يخفى عليه من أمرهم شيء، وهم  ظالمون، فسجل عليهم الظلم، ووالله إنهم لظالمون.والظلم هو وضع الشيء في غير  موضعه، فالله أرسل الرسل وأمر بحبهم، وتبجيلهم، وتعظيمهم، واتباعهم،  والانقياد لهم، وهم ذبحوهم .. كذبوهم .. قتلوهم .. مكروا بهم، وهذا  ظلم.والله تعالى أمرهم بطاعته وطاعة رسله، ففسقوا عن طاعته وعن طاعة رسله،  وأي ظلم أفظع من هذا؟!وهم ظالمون والله عليم بهم، فلهذا لا يستطيعون أبداً  أن يتمنوا الموت وأن يقولوا: اللهم توفنا الآن، فإنا أولياؤك وعبيدك، مع  أنهم كانوا يدّعون أنهم أولياء الله، والبشرية كلها نجس، وهم أقرب الناس  إلى الله، فلهذا ترفعوا وسادوا وارتفعوا ولم يرضوا لأحد أن يدخل في  دينهم.لكن الله أبطل فريتهم .. أبطل دعواهم فقال:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ  أَبَدًا  [البقرة:95] أي: إلى يوم القيامة، فما جاء يوم من الأيام وتمنوا  الموت، فما هناك من هو أجبن من اليهودي، لا يقوى على الموت أبداً؛ لما يعرف  من مصيره المظلم؛ ولما يعرف أين ينزل بعد موته في الدركات السفلى من عذاب  الله.قال:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا  [البقرة:95] بسبب:  بِمَا  قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  [البقرة:95].                                                                     

** لا تمايز بين الخلق إلا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح                                                                                                   * *

                               نحن أيها المستمعون والمستمعات ماذا قدمت أيدينا؟ أو نقول  هذا في بني إسرائيل فقط!وكذلك نحن إذا قدمنا الخير نثاب عليه، وإذا قدمنا  الشر نجزى به، وليس عندنا امتيازات خاصة أو وعود من الله عز وجل أو صكوك  أننا إذا فسقنا .. فجرنا .. كذبنا .. ترابينا .. سببنا .. شتمنا فلا نؤاخذ،  ليس هناك من ذلك شيء.وقد قيل: الدنيا مزرعة الآخرة، فمن زرع الآن  البرتقال، والرطب، والعنب فسوف يحصد ذلك يوم القيامة، ومن زرع الشوك،  والسدر، والحنظل وما إلى ذلك فسوف يجني ما زرع، فمن زرع اليوم الإيمان  وصالح الأعمال سوف يحصد رضوان الرحمن، وسكنى الجنان. ومن زرع الكذب،  والخيانة، والكبر، والحسد، والتعالي، والظلم، والشر، والفساد والله لن يحصد  إلا مثيله، ولسنا بأشرف من اليهود أبداً.والحقيقة أن نسبتنا إلى الله  واحدة فنحن عبيد إلى سيد، فكونه بيَّضك وسوَّدني .. قصَّرك وطوَّلني ..  أغناك وأفقرني هذا لا قيمة له، فهو ابتلاء فقط في العمل، أما نسبتنا فهي  أننا عبيد لله، فمن أطاعوا سيدهم، وخنعوا، وخضعوا له، وذلوا، واستكانوا  رفعهم، ومن تكبروا عنه، وتعالوا، وحاربوه أذلهم وأهانهم. ولا فرق بين أحد  وأحد إلا بتقوى الله عز وجل، والرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم قرر هذه  الحقيقة وعلمناها فقال: ( لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي، ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا  بالتقوى )، وقال تعالى:  إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ   [الحجرات:13].                                                                     

** النفس البشرية بين التزكية والتدسية                                                                                                   * *

                               قد قررنا وعرفنا -أيها السامعون- حكم الله في البشرية،  واسمعوا الله تعالى يحلف لكم لتطمئن نفوسكم، وتسكن قلوبكم إلى صدق هذا  الخبر، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ  إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا  يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا  طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا  وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8]. فإن قال قائل: لم تحلف يا ربنا؟ فالجواب:  لتعرفوا حكمنا في البشرية، فتسلكوا سبل النجاة، وتبتعدوا عن طرق الهلاك  والخسران، فمن أجلكم حلف الرب تعالى.لكن ما هذا الحكم الذي حلف من  أجله؟اسمع واحفظ:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] واطوِ الصحيفة.فقوله: (قد أفلح) هل الرئيس ..  الشريف .. الغني؟! الجواب: ( من زكاها) أي: زكى نفسه، ومعنى (زكاها): طيبها  وطهرها بأدوات التزكية والتطهير التي وضعها الله لذلك، والفلاح هو الفوز،  يقال: فلان فاز أي: نجح في الصفقة التجارية الفلانية .. نجح في الامتحان،  ومعناه هنا: أُبعد عن النار، وأُدخل الجنة؛ دار الأبرار.والله سبحانه  وتعالى هو الذي بين لنا هذا الفوز، وقد قال من سورة آل عمران:  كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل عمران:185] هل هناك: إلا نفس فلان وفلان  أو إلا أنفس بني فلان؟ لا يوجد، وهذا الحكم لم يتخلف، ولذلك الحكم الثاني  أيضاً -والله- لا يتخلف قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]. فوجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة .. عرب وعجم أن  يحفظوا هذا الحكم الإلهي.إذاً صدر الحكم على البشرية ونصه:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. فهنا يتم  تقرير المصير وليس في يوم القيامة، وكل عاقل مكلف بلغ سن الرشد هو الذي  يقرر مصيره بيده، قال الحاكم العدل رب العالمين:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9] فأسند الفلاح والتزكية له، أي: أفلح من زكى نفسه وخاب  من دسى نفسه؛ لأن النفس الزكية، الطاهرة، النقية هي التي يقبلها الله في  جواره، وهي التي يرضى بأن تسكن في دار السلام.أما النفس الخبيثة المنتنة  العفنة فلا يرضاها الله أبداً، ولا يتلاءم معها الطهر والكمال في دار  السلام، إنما يتلاءم معها حفر الجحيم، ولظاها، ولهبها، ودخانها.وهنا مثل  عامي: فلو يدخل الآن علينا رجل قد تلطخت ثيابه بالبول، والخر، والأوساخ،  والدموع، والدماء فهل تفسحون له ليجلس معكم؟ أكثركم سيقول له: اذهب .. اخرج  .. خذوه .. طهروه، هذا لا يدخل هنا! وهذا المعنى واضح.كذلك الذي يأتي بنفس  عفنة، منتنة، كيف يدخل الجنة؟! وقد قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي  نَعِيمٍ   *  وَإِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ  [الانفطار:13-14].فإن قال  قائل: لم الأبرار في النعيم، والفجار في الجحيم؟فالجواب: الأبرار لبرورهم،  والفجار لفجورهم، فالأبرار المطيعون الذين زكوا أنفسهم وطهروها مآلهم إلى  الجنة، والفجار الذين فجروا عن تعاليم الله، وفسقوا، ولطخوا أرواحهم،  وخبثوها، هؤلاء يتلاءم معهم أتون الجحيم.اسمعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعدما نادى بني هاشم رجع إلى ابنته وقال: ( يا فاطمة ) فيناديها  باسمها العلم وهي تسمع ( إني لا أملك لك من الله شيئاً فأنقذي نفسك من  النار )، أي: آمني واعملي الصالحات.إذاً: هذه الآيات كلها هي فينا، وهي  كذلك في اليهود، فإنهم لما ادعوا أن الجنة لهم قال تعالى لهم: هيا اطلبوا  الموت حتى تدخلوا، لكنهم -والله- لا يطلبونه.ولو نطالب به نحن فإن الصالحين  الطاهرين يفرحون بدار السلام، ولو ندعى إلى الجهاد لتسابق المؤمنون إلى  دار السلام.                                                                     

** سوء ما قدمه اليهود من أعمال                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى السياق الكريم:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ   [البقرة:95] أي: الموت،  أبداً  لم؟  بما  والباء سببية، أي: بسبب ما قدمته  أيديهم من ذبح الأنبياء والعلماء، وأكل الربا، وإباحة الزنا، والخيانة  والغش، والخداع، وكل أنواع الجرائم التي انغمسوا فيها، وما زالوا فيها إلى  الآن.                                                                     

** سعة علم الله بأحوال عباده                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:95]  فيجزيهم بحسب ظلمهم يهوداً كانوا أو غير يهود .. عرباً أو عجماً .. في  الأولين أو الآخرين.وهل هناك ظالمون لا يعلم الله بهم؟!يقول قائل: بعض  الظالمين عندهم حيل وستائر عجيبة لا يطلع الله عليها.تقول له: يا هذا! الله  تعالى يقول:  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  [آل عمران:154]،   يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ  [غافر:19].ومن  ذلك على سبيل المثال أن تظهر فتاة من على السطح، أو ينكشف الستار عنها وهي  على الجمل فتجد من الناس من يتكلم معك وهو يخون ويسترق النظر.فإن قال قائل:  يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟! هل هذا معناه أنه لا يجوز لنا أن ننظر إلى  النساء؟! وقد قالت إحدى الصحف: القول بأن صوت المرأة عورة خرافة، فدعوها  تغني.أقول: نحن نمشي مع بني إسرائيل خطوة خطوة إلا من سلم الله عز وجل،  فالذين يقولون: صوت المرأة ليس عورة، أما يعلمون أن الله يقول:  يَعْلَمُ  خَائِنَةَ الأَعْيُنِ  [غافر:19] فالعين تخون، وخيانة العين تكون بالنظر  إلى شيء حرمه الله، ولقد كتب الله تعالى صالحات الصالحين وسيئات المسيئين  في كتاب المقادير قبل أن يخلقهم، فكيف هذا يسأل: كيف أن الله يعرف أو لا  يعرف؟!                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** حرص اليهود والمشركين على أي حياة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ هو الذي يجابه  هؤلاء الطغاة من اليهود قال له:  وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ  وهذه اللام موطئه  للقسم المقدر: وعزتنا، وجلالنا يا رسولنا  لَتَجِدَنَّهُمْ أَحْرَصَ  النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ  [البقرة:96]. وإخواننا الفلسطينيون هم الذين  يعرفون أن اليهودي أجبن وأذل ما يكون. لم؟ لأنهم خائفين من الموت؛ لأن وراء  الموت جحيماً، وسموماً، وعذاباً أليماً، وهم موقنون أشد اليقين بأن جزاءً  لابد منه للكسب الدنيوي، فلما تلطخوا بكل أنواع الجرائم لا يتمنون الموت،  ولا يرضى أحدهم أن يموت.أما أهل دار السلام فوالله إنهم يطربون، وقد كان  أحدهم يرقص فرحاً بالموت كما في بدر وأحد.إذاً: كل من كان ملطخاً بالذنوب  والآثام فإنه لا يفرح بالموت، ولا يطرب له فضلاً عن أن يتمناه، وكل من زكت  نفسه، وطابت، وطهرت فهو يفرح بالموت، ولو رأى رؤيا تبشره بالموت لفرح،  فالجنة خير، فالدنيا فيها مشاق وآلام، وأتعاب، وأمراض، وسقم، وفي الجنة  نعيم مقيم، يأكلون ويشربون تفكهاً فقط، لا يمرضون، ولا ينامون .. ولا  يكبرون، ولا يهرمون، ولا ولا .. أما طعامهم وشرابهم فيتحول إلى عرق وجشاء  رائحته أطيب من ريح المسك، قد خلقهم الله على هيئة لا تقبل الفناء أبداً،  فكيف لا يفرح العاملون الصالحون بالجنة والموت.قال:  وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ  أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ  [البقرة:96] هل قال: (على حياة) أو (على  الحياة)؟ قال: (على حياة) أي: ولو كانت أخس حياة وأرخصها، فهي نكرة في سياق  نفي تفيد العموم، فهم أحرص الناس على أوسخ حياة، وأقلّها، وأدناها، فليست  حياة العز والكمال والسعادة، وهذه لا يلامون عليها، فأرخص حياة يقبلونها:   وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ  [البقرة:96].وهناك نوع  آخر من البشر يحبون الدنيا، والحياة، والخلود قال تعالى:  وَمِنَ  الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ   [البقرة:96] فمن المشركين والمجوس والنصارى و.. من يود أن يعيش ألف سنة،  وممكن أن يوجد حتى بين المسلمين الضائعين من يود أن يعيش ثمانين عاماً ..  مائة عام.قوله:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  [البقرة:96] فما قال: وكل  المشركين، فهذا العليم العظيم يعرف النفسيات والطباع، فيوجد من المشركين من  يود أن يعيش ألف سنة، أما اليهود فلا يريدون الموت أبداً، لا يتمنونه، ولا  يريدونه بحال من الأحوال؛ لعلمهم بالمصير المظلم الذي سيصيرون إليه بعد  أخذ أرواحهم؛ لأنهم يؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء والدار الآخرة.أما المشركون  فمنهم من لا يؤمن بلقاء الله بالمرة، فلهذا يكره الموت ويريد أن يعيش ألف  سنة.قال تعالى:  وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ   [البقرة:96] لو يعمر الإنسان مليون سنة ممكن لا يعذب لهذا العمر؟ فلا  ينفع، فمن الآن أحسن،  وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ  والزحزحة هي  الإبعاد.قال:  وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ  أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ  فلو عمر أحدهم ألف سنة، فهل هذا التعمير، وهذا الطول في  العمر يبعده عن النار؟ لا يبعد عن النار، طال العمر أو قصر، إنما يبعده  عنها زكاة النفس وطهارتها فقط.                                                                     

** وسائل تزكية النفس                                                                                                   * *

                               إن قال قائل: يا شيخ! أنت تقول: زكاة النفس، فدلنا يرحمك  الله على أدوات التزكية أين توجد وأين تباع وفي أي صيدلية؟ وهذا السؤال  ضروري للعقلاء الذين ما علموا: ما دامت القضية منوطة بتزكية أنفسنا فمن  فضلك دلنا على هذه الأدوات والعقاقير التي نزكي بها أنفسنا، أو ليس هناك  عقاقير ولا أدوية؟الجواب: والله توجد، والصيدلية هي صيدلية الله ورسوله،  وقال الله، قال رسوله؛ الكتاب والسنة، فإنك تجد فيهما كل أدوات التزكية من  كلمة: لا إله إلا الله إلى إماطة وإزالة الأذى من طريق المؤمنين  والمؤمنات.فكل عبادة من أعمال القلوب أو الألسن أو الجوارح هي عبارة عن  أداة تزكية للنفس البشرية وتطهيرها، ولا بد من استعمالها حسب الشروط التي  وضعت لها؛ إذ لابد من مراعاة الكيفية فلا تقدم ولا تؤخر، ومراعاة الزمن فلا  توقعها في غير زمانها، ومراعاة العدد، فلا تزيد ولا تنقص وإلا ما  تنتج.وأعظم أداة في تزكية النفس البشرية وتطهيرها ذكر الله، قال تعالى:   أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ  [الرعد:28] وذكر الله شرطه  أن تكون في مكان طاهر، وأن يتحد قلبك ولسانك معاً، فعندما تقول: سبحان الله  وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم فلابد أن يكون قلبك مع لسانك، فإن قلت بلسانك  وقلبك غافل فإن ذلك لا ينتج، ولا يولد الطاقة، وإن ذكرت فقط بالقلب واللسان  فذلك لا ينفع، ولا ينتج.إذاً لابد من توافق القلب واللسان، ومن هنا كانت  الصلاة أعظم مولد للنور أو للطاقة النورانية، فلا توجد عبادة أكثر توليداً  للحسنات وللطاقة النورانية من الصلاة أبداً، وبعض السامعين لا يعرفون كيف  تولد الصلاة النور؟ كالماكينة الصغيرة التي تولد الكهرباء وتدور الآلات،  فإذا خربت لا تولد.فالصلاة أعظم مولد للطاقة النورانية، واقرءوا إن شئتم:   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] لم يا ألله؟  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ   [العنكبوت:45] أي: في توليد هذه الطاقة، إلا أن الصلاة لا تنتج نتاجها،  وتؤدي ثمارها إلا إذا استوفت شروطها.وقد بينا سابقاً أن للصلاة شروطاً لابد  من استيفائها، ومن ذلك الطهارة، والتي تشمل: طهارة المكان، وطهارة البدن،  وطهارة الثياب، فأنت في الصلاة كيف تقف أمام الله، وتتكلم معه، وأنت نجس؟  هذا لا يجوز، وكيف تقف في مكان نجس وتناجي الله في الصلاة، فهذا لا يصح،  وكيف تقف في الصلاة وجسمك ملطخ بالقذى والأذى، وتتكلم مع الله، هذا حرام  -يا عبد الله- وعليك أن تتطهر.والصلاة إذا كان لها وقت معين كصلاة العشاء  بقي عليها ثلثها فلو قلتم: هيا نصلِّها الآن، فهذه الصلاة لا تولد لك  النور، ووالله لا تولد حسنة، فهي كالعملية الفاشلة؛ لأنه يشترط لها وقت تقع  فيه، وإلا ما أنتجت. والوقت ضروري لأية عبادة مربوطة بوقتها، ومن ذلك  أيضاً: ( الحج عرفة ) الذي هو تاسع شهر ذي الحجة، فلو اتفقت الأمة بملوكها  ورؤسائها أن الحج هذا العام يقع في المدينة، وعلى جبل أحد الذي هو أشرف من  عرفات، فوقف الحجاج على جبل أحد لقلنا لهم: حجكم غير صحيح، ولا يصح هذا  الحج.وكذلك لو قالوا: هذا العام الحر شديد، فدعنا نعمل الحج هذا العام في  الشتاء، ووقفوا فعلاً في الشتاء فهل يقال: حجوا؟ كلاء والله ما حجوا.وهكذا  كل عبادة وضعت لتزكية النفس وتطهيرها بما تولده من الحسنات لابد وأن يراعى  فيها أن يكون الله قد شرعها لذلك، ولهذا لو أن مليون بدعة أنفقت فيها مالك  كله، وتبدد طاقاتك وجهدك كله، فهذه والله لا تولد جرام حسنة؛ لأن البدعة ما  شرعها الله، والذي لم يشرعه الله من يوجد فيه المادة النورانية؟ من يقوى؟  وهذا والله ليس بممكن.وهل يستطيع أحدنا أن يوجد مادة الغذاء في الرمل .. في  الحصى .. في الطين .. في التراب؟ لا يستطيع؛ لأن الله ما أودعها هناك،  إنما أودعها في البطيخ، والعنب، واللحم، والخبز.وهل يستطيع البشر -لو  اجتمعوا كلهم- أن يوجدوا عبادة ولو بالقول على أن من عملها تزكو نفسه عليها  وتطيب وتطهر؟ الجواب: لن يستطيعوا،  أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ    [الأعراف:54] فهذا الأمر لله وحده.ولهذا الصلاة لو توقعها في غير وقتها فإن  الفقيه يقول: بطلت، ونحن نقول: ما أنتجت. فالصلاة عندما تنقص شروطها أو  تقدم أو تؤخر فيها يقول الفقيه: صلاتك باطلة يا ولد. ولو تصلي أمام فقيه،  ولا تطمئن في الركوع، ولا السجود يقول الفقيه: صلاتك باطلة. ونحن لا نقول:  باطلة، إنما نقول: لا تزكي نفسك، ولا تولد لك النور الذي هو الحسنات، فأعد  صلاتك.وهكذا كل العبادات.                                                                     

** أهمية الإيمان والعمل الصالح                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى السياق الكريم قال:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ  بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ  [البقرة:96] أي: تعميره  الألف سنة والمليون لا يزحزحه من عذاب الله.وما الذي يزحزح عن  العذاب؟الجواب: الإيمان وصالح الأعمال؛ لأن الإيمان يدفع إلى اكتساب  الحسنات، والحسنات هي التي تزكي النفس وتطهرها. واقرءوا:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ  نُزُلًا  [الكهف:107]،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [البروج:11]، فتجد  الإيمان والعمل الصالح، فالإيمان يقوي نفسك وقدرتك على أن تصلي وتصوم  وتجاهد وتتصدق، وتلك الأعمال الصالحة هي أدوات التزكية .. هي التي تنظف  القلب البشري وتطهره. والسيئات هي التي تصيب القلب بالظلمة، والنتن،  والعفونة.واسمع رسول الله يقول: ( إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً ) أي: اقترف خطيئة  سيئة، وسمي الذنب ذنباً لأنه يؤخذ به الإنسان كما يؤخذ الحيوان من ذنبه،  ونحن نؤاخذ بذنوبنا، والحيوانات تؤخذ بذيولها وأذنابها.قال: ( إذا أذنب  العبد ذنباً وقع نكتة سوداء في قلبه )، كهذه، ( فإذا تاب ونزع صقل ذلك  المكان وطهر ) كالزجاجة المشرقة إذا وقع فيها شيء ما لطخها، ومن الممكن أن  تمسحها ويزول على الفور، ويبقى النور والإضاءة، وكذلك قلب الإنسان أو  نفسه.قال: ( وإذا لم يتب وأذنب ذنباً آخر وقع إلى جنب النكتة الأولى )،  وهكذا تتزايد الذنوب حتى تتسع الرقعة، فالذنب إلى الذنب إلى الذنب بلا  توبة، ولا مسح ولا صقل حتى يلطخ القلب كله، ويحجب عن الإيمان، وعن عمل  الصالحات.قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فذلكم الران الذي قال الله فيه:   كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ   [المطففين:14] ) ولهذا من لطف الله بأوليائه ورحمته بعباده المؤمنين أنه  شرع لهم التوبة الفورية، فإذا شعرت بالذنب فعلى الفور قل: أستغفر الله  وأتوب إليه. وابتعد عن الخطيئة ينمحي ذلك الأثر، وقل: آمنت بالله.فإن أنت  أصررت وما باليت، وواصلت الذنب إلى الذنب، فسيأتي يوم لو تعرض عليك التوبة  -والله- ما تقبلها، بل لو قيل لك: استغفر الله. تهزأ وتسخر. أما سمعنا الله  تعالى يقول من سورة النساء:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ   [النساء:17] لمن؟  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ  يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:17]. قال: (من قريب) لأنه إذا واصل في  الذنب فإنه سينطبع في نفسه طابع، ويصبح لا يرضى إلا ذلك الذنب. واسألوا  الذين تعودوا الأفيون والكوكاين تجدوهم يقولون إنهم الآن يستعملون الإبر،  ولا ينفع أن يأخذ بدلها حبة.وكذلك هو حال الذي قد تعود اللواط .. السرقة ..  الخيانة، فهذا شأنه.قال بعض علماء النفس: الذي تعود السرقة وتمرن عليها،  لما يلقى عليه القبض، وتوضع الحديدة في يده ويمشي، فتعرفه بأنه سارق، وأنت  في ذلك الوقت تخاف وترتعد وتقول: يا ويله. لكن السارق في ذلك الوقت يفكر  كيف يسرق مرة ثانية! وكذلك عندما يصل إلى السجن تجده يفكر كيف يسرق إذا  فكوه بعد عام أو عامين؟ فانظر بماذا يفكر هو، وبماذا تفكر أنت، فتجد  العكس.والله سبحانه وتعالى خالق الأنفس، وطابع الطبائع، وغارز الغرائز هو  الذي يقول:  ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17].وإذا واصل الجريمة  فقد يحال بينه وبين التوبة قال تعالى:  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ  قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:18]، الآن! لا، قد فات الوقت .. فات  الأوان يا بني: ( إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر )، فإذا حشرجت في  الصدر، وقال الطبيب: ودعوا أخاكم، فلو استغفر وتشهد، فوالله لا ينفع، فقد  انتهى أمره.وهذا من باب الرحمة المحمدية، يقول: ( إن الله يقبل توبة العبد  .. )، والله لحق، لكن لا يستطيع أن يتوب عبد غرق في بحور الآثام والذنوب،  فسفك الدماء، ومزق الأعراض، ودلوني على واحد تاب من هذا النوع، فما عنده  قابلية التوبة، لكن إن تاب هل يرده الله؟ لا والله: ( إن الله يقبل توبة  العبد ما لم يغرغر )، فإن حشرجت في الصدر، وعرف المودعون والزوار فحينئذٍ  لا عودة، قد انتهى أمره.وهكذا يقول تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ  بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ  [البقرة:96] أي: التعمير:   وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:96]، فالله أسأل أن يتوب  علينا وعليهم، وأن يغفر لنا ولهم، وأن يرحمنا وإياهم، وصل اللهم على نبيك  ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (70)
الحلقة (77)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (4) 

أخبر سبحانه وتعالى عن المنافقين أنهم إذا قال لهم المؤمنون: لا تفسدوا في  الأرض بالمعاصي وموالاة الكافرين كان جوابهم بأنهم هم المصلحون لا غيرهم،  وأن صلاحهم ظاهر للعيان، فلا يمكن إنكاره، فإذا قال لهم المؤمنون: آمنوا  كما آمن الناس، أجابوا بأن من آمن هم سفهاء العقول، الذين لا رشد لديهم ولا  بصيرة، فرد الله عليهم دعواهم بأنهم هم أهل السفه والجهل، ونفاه عن  المؤمنين.  

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السياق الكريم ما زال في كشف عورات المنافقين، وإظهار ما هم عليه من الخبث  والنفاق.وقبل ذلك نشير إلى ما سبق من أن الناس ثلاثة أصناف: مؤمنون أتقياء،  كافرون مشركون، منافقون يظهرون الإيمان ويبطنون الكفر.   

** طائفة المؤمنين المتقين                                                                                                   * *

                               الطائفة الناجية الكاملة السعيدة هي طائفة المؤمنين  المتقين، الذين قال تعالى فيهم:  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ  وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:3-5]، أي: الفائزون بالنجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار.إيمان، وتقوى، وإنفاق في سبيل الله عز وجل،  وإيمان بكل ما أمر الله بالإيمان به من الكتب والرسل، والدار الآخرة وما  فيها من حساب وعقاب وجزاء، فالمتصفون بهذه الصفات هم المفلحون، وهم الذين  يجدون في القرآن الكريم الهداية، ويهتدون بها وينتفعون.                                                                      

** صنف الكفار                                                                                                   * *

                               الفريق الثاني: الكفار، أي: الجاحدون لله تعالى في  وحدانيته، في إلوهيته، في أسمائه، في صفاته، في عباداته، وكل كافر مشرك،  وكل كافر ظالم.وخلاصة القول: أن من لم يؤمن بالله ولقائه وما أمر الله  تعالى بالإيمان به من شأن الغيب، فهذا هو الكافر، بمعنى الجاحد المكذب، وقد  يكون كافراً كفر عناد، والعياذ بالله.وهذا الصنف من الكفار قد علم الله أن  منهم من يموت على كفره، فيصر على الجحود والمكابرة والتكذيب، حتى يموت على  كفره فيخلد في عذاب النار.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما يقول له ربه  تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ  لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ  وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  عَظِيمٌ  [البقرة:6-7]، علمنا: أنه ليس من حق أحد أن يقول: إذاً من ينذر  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإذا لم ينذر الذين كفروا فمن ينذر؟ وعلمنا  أن الله عز وجل أخبره بأن بين الكافرين أفراداً ختم على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم،  وعميت أبصارهم، فلا يدخلون في رحمة الله.إذاً: واصل دعوتك وإنذارك للناس،  وإن أصر أناس على الكفر فلا تحزن؛ لأن منهم من كتب الله أزلاً شقوتهم  وشقاءهم على بعض.ولا يقولن قائل: إذاً: لِم الإنذار والتخويف والترغيب  والترهيب ما دام قد حكم الله بشقائهم وموتهم على الكفر؟نقول: لا تقل هذا،  فلم يقل الله تعالى: إن أبا لهب ، إن عمرو بن فلان .. إن فلاناً، لو أنزل  تعالى فيهم قرآناً بأسمائهم ما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعب، ولا  يشقى ولا يأتيهم إلى أبوابهم، ولا يطالبهم، لكن الله عز وجل أمره بأن ينذر  ويبلغ ويدعو، فلما رأى أناساً مصرين معاندين مكابرين هون عليه تعالى ذلك،  وقال: لا تحزن ولا تأسف عليهم، فقد كتب الله شقوتهم أزلاً.ثم ذكرنا -ولا  ننسى- أنهم ما ولدوا كفاراً معاندين، وإنما ولدوا على الفطرة، ثم أخذت  الشياطين تزين لهم الباطل وتحسنه لهم، فكفروا وأشركوا، ثم تعمدوا حرب  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والإسلام، وأخذوا يتوغلون في الفتنة، ويسعون  فيها ليل نهار، يستهزئون، ويسخرون، ويكذبون، ويعاندون، فما زالوا كذلك  والنور ينطمس، والفطرة تفسد شيئاً فشيئاً، حتى ختم الله على قلوبهم، فما  أصبح يجد الإيمان منفذاً إلى قلوبهم، فقد ختم عليها بالكامل، وعلى سمعهم ما  يسمعون، أي: ما أصبحوا يرتاحون لسماع الحق، فيسمع كل شيء إلا إذا ذكرت لا  إله إلا الله أو محمد رسول الله أو الإسلام فلا يسمع.وقد جاء من سورة هود  قول الله تعالى:  مَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ السَّمْعَ [هود:20]. وأيام  الطفولة والصبا والطلب، كنا نعجب كيف ما يستطيعون السماع؟! كيف له أذن يسمع  وما يقدر وما يستطيع؟ً وما وجدنا من نسأل، فبقي في أذهاننا العجب: كيف لا  يستطيعون السماع؟ وتمضي الأيام، وبلغنا أشدنا وعاصرنا الأحداث والمشكلات،  فتحقق ذلك، فأصبحنا لا نقدر على سماع هذا الكلام، والله ما أستطيعه.وشاء  الله أن أسافر من المدينة إلى الديار المغربية بطريق البر، فركبنا السيارة  من القاهرة إلى تونس، وفي طريقنا ليلاً في الأراضي الليبية سمعنا إذاعة صوت  العرب، وفيها أكاذيب وأباطيل وحقائق، فسمعت لأول مرة أن الملك سعود -تغمده  الله برحمته- مر بموكب من مواكبه وإذا ببدوية على حمارة فأمرهم فاختطفوها  له! والله لا إله إلا الله، كيف يقال هذا الكلام! كيف يسمع؟ لصالح من هذا  الكلام؟! فمن ثم ما أصبحت والله العظيم أطيق سماع صوت العرب.وأنتم تعرفون  إذا أبغضتَ إنساناً أو إنسانة -كما يقولون- ما ترتاح لكلامهم،  يَجْعَلُونَ  أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ [البقرة:19] لِم؟ ما يقدرون أن يسمعوا  الكلام الحق.إذاً: له سمع وما يستطيع، له بصر وعليه غشاوة وبياض فما يبصر،  ما سبب هذا؟ المشي خطوة خطوة في الضلال، وفي الخبث، وفي الشر، وفي الفساد،  حتى يأتي الطبع والختم، وحينئذٍ يصبح لا يعقل، ولا يفهم، ولا يفكر.فما هي  -إذاً- زبدة هذا؟ أن نتحاشى الإسرار والاستمرار في الباطل، فإنه يقودك إلى  أن تصبح تنكر الحق، وهذه هي الثمرة التي يجنيها أهل القرآن، فمن أذنب ذنباً  ووقع فيه فليعجل بالتوبة إلى الله، حتى يمحى ذلك الأثر ويزول، أما  الاستدامة والاستمرار فيؤدي به إلى أن يفقد حاسة السمع والبصر والعقل،  والآيات تكشف هذه الحقيقة.                                                                      

** صنف المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               الصنف الثالث: المنافقون. من هم المنافقون؟قال تعالى:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:8]، يعلنون عن إيمانهم: آمنت بالله  وبلقائه، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، ومع ذلك  الله يحكم بعدم إيمانهم؛ لأنه خالق طباعهم وغارز غرائزهم، فهو الذي يقلب  القلوب، فعلم أنهم ما هم بمؤمنين، يقولون: مؤمنون، مسلمون، آمنا، في  المجامع والمحافل وبين الناس. وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ [البقرة:8]. أي: ما  اعتقدوا عقيدة الحق، أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن هذا  الكلام كلام الله، وأن لقاء الله حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها، فما  اعتقدوا وما صدقوا، ما استساغوا أبداً العقيدة الصحيحة، واضطرتهم الظروف  التي يعيشون فيها، حيث ظهر الإسلام وعلا، وأصبح له دولة في المدينة، وهم  منافقون من المشركين ومن اليهود، ومنافقو اليهود أكثر.إذاً: فها هو تعالى  يكشف الستار عنهم من أجل علاجهم، وهل نفعهم هذا؟ إي نفعهم، فما مات الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم -وهي عشر سنوات فقط- وما بقي منافق في المدينة، وما سبب  ذهابهم؟ عدد قليل منهم مات، وأكثرهم عرفوا الحق واتبعوه بواسطة هذه الدعوة  الربانية، وهذه الآيات القرآنية.قال تعالى:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ [البقرة:8]  ناس، ما يسميهم  مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ [البقرة:8]، إذاً: لِم يقولون هذا؟  يُخَادِعُونَ  اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [البقرة:9]، يظهرون الإيمان باللسان  وبالأركان، أما العقد والجنان فهو فارغ، ففيه الكفر، ما آمنوا أبداً بلقاء  الله، ولا أن هذا رسول الله، ولا أن هذا كلام الله.إذاً: يخادعون الله،  فيظهرون له وللمؤمنين أنهم مؤمنون، وهو يخادعهم، فهو ما أنزل قرآناً فيه:  إن فلاناً وفلاناً منافقون كافرون، بل ستر عليهم وما فضحهم حتى يمضي أمر  الله وحكمه فيهم.قال تعالى:  وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا  يَشْعُرُونَ [البقرة:9]، فلو كانوا يحسون أو يعقلون أو يفهمون ما يرضون  بالنفاق، فإما أن يصرحوا بكفرهم ويلتحقوا بالكافرين، أو يقاتلوا وإن تحطموا  وخسروا، أو يؤمنوا ويسلموا، لكنهم فقدوا الشعور الحي الحق النافع،  والإحساس الحقيقي ما عندهم، وسببه ظلمة الجهل وأنهم جهال، وأكثرهم مقلدون  أتباع لرؤساء الفتنة من شياطين المنافقين من العرب واليهود في  المدينة.وزادهم بياناً فقال تعالى:  فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ [البقرة:10].  مرض الشك والشرك والنفاق والحسد والكبر، وتلك العلل والأسقام إذا تجمعت في  القلب حالت بين العبد وبين الاستقامة على منهج الله.إذاً:  فَزَادَهُمُ  اللَّهُ مَرَضًا [البقرة:10] هذه الجملة ليست دعائية، بل هي الواقع، لماذا؟  المرض إذا لم يعالج ويترك وتزيد أسبابه وعوامله يزيد ويزيد حتى يهلك  صاحبه:  فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا [البقرة:10] حسب سنته؛ في أن من يصاب  بمرض في جسمه وقلبه إذا لم يعالج فيبرأ ويشفى، واستمر على استعمال عوامل  المرض وأسبابه ينمو ويزداد المرض، فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا حسب سنته،  أكل ملعقة ثم مات، فإذا زاد ملعقة أخرى وثالثة ورابعة هلك.وتوعدهم الله  علهم يرجعون إلى الحق ويئوبون إلى الصواب، فأخبر  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:10]، أي: موجع يذهب بعذوبة حياتهم، لم يستعذبوا طعاماً، ولا  شراباً، ولا مناماً، ولا نكاحاً، ولا راحة أبداً، فهو عذاب من شأنه أن يذهب  تلك العذوبة، ولهذا يسمى العذاب الأليم الموجع، الذي يحمل الألم الشديد،  وعلل تعالى ذلك؛ لأنه يريد هدايتهم، فقال:  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ  [البقرة:10]، أي: بسبب كذبهم على الله وعلى المؤمنين وعلى رسول الله،  والمنافق إذا حدث كذب، وذلك الكذب كان حائلاً بينه وبين قبول دعوة الحق  والاندماج في جماعة المسلمين، فهم يصرفون أنفسهم عما طلب منهم من الهدى  بالكذب، فكانت النتيجة هذا الوعيد الشديد،  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:10] بسبب ماذا؟ بتكذيبهم، قرئ: (يُكذِّبون) و(يَكذِبون).                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:11]، من القائل لهم؟ الله. وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:11]، ننظر أن هناك رؤساء النفاق يوجدون في حي بني فلان  في بني فلان، هؤلاء لهم صلات بالمشركين في مكة وفي غيرها، ويعملون على  تأليبهم على رسول الله والمسلمين.أو شخص مؤمن صادق الإيمان وأخوه، أو أبوه،  أو عمه، أو جاره، يشاهد فيه مظاهر الاستهزاء والتلاعب وعدم الإيمان، فينصح  له: يا فلان! لا تفسد في الأرض، فهذه الأرض أرض الطهر، كيف توالي  الكافرين؟! كيف تخلو بهم وتتحدث معهم؟! كيف توءاكلهم؟! ما حالك؟ ما شأنك؟  ما أنت بمؤمن؟!يردون عليهم:  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:11]،  لِم؟ نحن ما ندري هل هذه الدعوة تنتصر؟ غداً تنكسر ويحكمنا الفلانيون  والفلانيون، كيف يكون موقفنا وموقف أولادنا ونسائنا؟ فنحن نريد أن نعمل  عملاً يجدينا وينفعنا، فاتصالنا بفلان وفلان من أجل أنه ربما يقع الذي  يحوجنا إليهم، فنحن في هذا مصلحون ولسنا بمفسدين. وليس الرسول هو الذي يقول  لهم هذا، هذا يقوله المؤمنون لبعضهم، ممن له أخ أو قريب من المنافقين:  لا  تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:11].والإفساد في الأرض معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! لا يكون بحفر الأرض أو إسقاط المباني أو هدم الجبال، بل  الإفساد في الأرض يكون بمعصية الله ورسوله، فارتكاب المعاصي، وغشيان  المحرمات، وترك الواجبات والله لهو الفساد.وجاء في غير ما موضع:  وَلا  تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا  [الأعراف:56] فالفساد في  الأرض هو أن يعطل شرع الله وقوانينه التي شرعها وأنزلها لإسعاد البشرية  وإكمالها .. لإبعاد البلاء والشقاء عنها .. لتحقيق سعادتها في الدنيا  والآخرة، فمن رفض تلك القوانين الإلهية والشرائع الربانية وعمل بضدها، فأحل  ما حرم الله، وحرم ما أحل الله، وترك ما أوجب الله، وفعل ما حرم الله فهذا  هو المفسد في الأرض. وهذا القرآن عجب، جملة كهذه:  وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [الأعراف:56] كيف يفسدون فيها؟ بموالاتهم للكافرين ولرؤساء  النفاق، وهذا ينتج عنه ترك طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وينتج عنه الإصرار على الكفر وزيادة النفاق والمنافقين، وهذا فساد في  المدينة أو لا؟ هو الفساد بعينه، لكن بعبارة موجزة العجب:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ   [البقرة:11].وهل هذا الآن موجود؟ إيه، ما أكثر الرؤساء والزعماء والفنيون  وأرباب العلوم و.. و.. و.. يعتقدون أن بنوك الربا مما تفتقر إليه الأمة  وتحتاج إليه، وهذا إصلاح وليس بفساد أبداً، ويفتحون مصانع للخمور ويصدرونها  ويبيعونها ويدعون أن حياة الأمة متوقفة على هذا: هل تريدون أن تلصق الأمة  بالأرض أو تمد يديها للكفار؟ فيستبيحون الربا: صنعاً، وشرباً،  وبيعاً.يصرفون المؤمنين عن تعاليم الله ورسوله، ويضعون خططاً في مناهج  التعليم، حتى أصبح في العالم الإسلامي حصة التوحيد؟ لا، حصة الدين حصة أو  حصتين في الأسبوع -باستثناء هذه المملكة- فيأخذ الطالب الشهادة الأولى  والثانية والثالثة وهو ما عرف معنى لا إله إلا الله، ويدعون أنهم في هذا  مصلحون: كيف يرتقي الشعب؟ كيف يخرج من دائرة التخلف إذا لم نحفظ ونعمل  ونقرأ ونتعلم؟ ودعونا من كلمة دين، واعبدوا الله كما شئتم.فأفسدوا مناهج  التربية والتعليم في العالم الإسلامي تحت هذا الشعار: نحن مصلحون. نريد رقي  الشعب وتحركه وتحرره لا اللصوق بالأرض والهبوط. فهمتم هذا أو لا؟ لأن هذا  القرآن ما نزل لثلاثة أيام فقط أو لأيام المدينة: عشر سنوات، هذا كتاب  الهداية الإلهية إلى يوم القيامة.فكثير من المعاصي الكبيرة والجرائم أوقعوا  فيها أمة الإسلام تحت هذا الشعار: نحن مصلحون، أنتم تتصورون أننا نفسد بل  نحن نصلح، وهذا لصالح الأمة، وصالح الشعب.يبقى: هل هم على علم؟ منهم من  يعرف أن هذا العمل ضد شرع الله وقوانينه، ومنهم المقلدون الجامدون يقلدون  غيرهم ويقولون ما لا يعلمون.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  أَلا  [البقرة:12] ألو. لماذا دائماً نقول: ألو؟  أسري عليكم، لأنكم ألفتموها، فبناتكم ونساؤكم ورجالكم حتى الطفل الصغير:  ألو، فهم معناها، وتأتي (ألا) شبيهة لها، لكن ما فهمنا. أَلا  [البقرة:12]  اسمع، أحضر مشاعرك وحواسك فالأمر والخطب عظيم، فهي تقال عند إلقاء الأخبار  باستعداد النفوس لقبولها وأخذها، فاسمع ماذا قال تعالى؟  وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ   *   أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ  [البقرة:11-12] هذه الكلمة ما قالها  علي بن أبي طالب أو أبو بكر ، وما قالها حتى رسول الله، هذه قالها الله  ربهم ورب كل شيء ومليكه والأعلم بهم أكثر من أنفسهم. أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْمُفْسِدُونَ  [البقرة:12] المفسدون لأي شيء؟ إذا عرفنا الإصلاح بم يكون  نعرف الفساد بم يكون. وأصل الفساد هو ما يفقد الشيء ثمرته الطيبة، تقول:  فسد الطعام، فسد الخبز، فسدت الفاكهة، بمعنى: طرأ عليها ما أفقدنا طعمها  ولذتها ومنفعتها، فأصبحت لا تجدي ولا تنفع.إذاً: العمل بشرع الله وقوانينه  يسعد الإنسان في هذه الدنيا وفي الدار الآخرة وإذا أعرضنا عن ذلك القانون  وأهملناه وتركناه واستبدلنا به غيره فمعنى هذا أننا نعمل على الفساد، ونحن  المفسدون، ولا تتردد.قال:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ  [البقرة:12] لم ما يشعرون؟ ماتت أحاسيسهم، وتجمدت، وتلبدت،  فما يذكرون الله، ولا يناجون الله، ولا يقفون ساعة بين يديه، ولا يقرءون  كتابه، ولا يذكرون لقاءه، ولم يطلبوا حبه ولا معرفته، فمن أين لهم العلم  والمعرفة والشعور؟ فقد فقدوا حتى الشعور كالبهائم.عرفتم هذه؟ من المخبر  يرحمكم الله؟ الله.  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ  [البقرة:12].وكل من أراد أن يعطل شرع الله فيبطل الصيام،  الصلاة، الزكاة، الحجاب، الأمن وغير ذلك، فمعناه أنه يفسد في البلاد وهو لا  يشعر بذلك، وكل من يعمل على أن يعبد الله في القرية .. في البلد .. في  الإقليم بما شرع بعد معرفة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله فهو عامل على  إصلاح البلاد، وهو من المصلحين والصالحين، ومن أراد أن يحول المسلمين إلى  أن يصبحوا كالكافرين حتى في الزي والذوق والفطرة والطعم فهذا -والله- يفسد  بمعاول الفساد، ويدمر البلاد.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا  [البقرة:13] من  القائل؟  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ  [البقرة:13]  المنافق اليهودي يقول له أخوه ممن آمن: آمن كما آمن عبد الله بن سلام، أنت  أعلم منه؟ وأنت أعرف منه بدين الله؟ فيقول: نعم، نؤمن كما آمن السفهاء!  ماذا أصابنا! هل أصابنا الجنون؟ كيف نؤمن إيمان فلان وفلان؟!فيردون هذه  الدعوى على إخوانهم بهذه الجملة التي ذكرها الله، والله حرفياً قالوها:   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ  كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:13].أقسم لكم بالله! إن كثيرين من العرب  والمسلمين إذا قيل لهم: لم ما تحجبون بناتكم ونساءكم كما في السعودية؟  يقولون: هم متخلفون. لم ما تجبون الزكاة؟ يقولون: دعك من هذه المسائل  الرجعية، فالضرائب سدت مسدها وهي أقوى وأكثر نفعاً. لم ما تصومون مع  السعودية؟ يقولون: دعنا من المتخلفين والرجعيين، ونحن عندنا آلات وعندنا  مراصد وعندنا.. كيف نمشي وراءهم؟ والله كما تسمعون. لمَ ما تطبقون حدود  الله؟ يقولون: نطبق حدود الله، نقطع اليد! نترك المواطن يعيش هكذا بيد  واحدة! كيف يشتغل؟ كيف يعمل؟ هذه السعودية تفعل، يقولون: دعنا من هؤلاء  الرجعيين الجامدين، سوف يأتي يوم يفيقون ويخرجون من هذه الورطة.فهمتم أو ما  فهمتم؟ والله إني لعلى علم مما أقول.لكن ما هو السبب؟ جهال، فما بكوا ليلة  بين يدي الله، وما جلسوا في حجور الصالحين، ولا تربوا بين أيديهم. كيف  يعلمون؟ كيف يشعرون؟ كيف يوقنون؟ ما هي أسباب ذلك؟ من مدرسة مدنية أو  عسكرية أصبح جنرالاً أو وزيراً، فكيف يعرف الله؟ كيف يخشى الله؟ قد تتحدث  معه وتذكره فلا يتذوق لكلامك طعماً أبداً، بل يتهمك بالقصور: أنت هابط، وإن  جاملك يقول: الظروف.وما العلاج يا شيخ؟العلاج أن نتوب إلى الله، وأن نطرح  بين يدي الله، آمنا به رباً، يملك كل شيء ويدير الكون كله، اطرحنا بين  يديه: ارفعنا، أعزنا، أكرمنا، سودنا، وقد فعل، أيام لا فلسفة ولا كذب ولا  ولا.. وإنما قال الله وقال رسوله، فرفع الله تلك الأجيال الثلاثة إلى سماء  الكمال البشري، وقد قلت وحلفت: ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بأمة أعدل، وأرحم،  وأطهر، وأعز، وأقوى، وأكمل من تلك الأمة التي ما كانت تعرف إلا قال الله  وقال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. أأنتم مصدقي أو لا؟ راجعوا التاريخ  الحقيقي، وليس المزور.إذاً هيا نجرب، والله! لو أن أهل قرية في العالم  الإسلامي، عدد سكانها ثلاثة آلاف إلى أربعة آلاف، واسمحوا لنا أن نجرب: هل  صحيح أن هذا النور الإلهي يهدي .. هذا الروح الإلهي يحيي؟ حتى نعرف  الحقيقة. ويتعانق أهل القرية وباسم الله فقط إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب وضع  الفلاح المسحاة ووضع المنجل فتوضأ وجاء بامرأته وبناته وأولاده إلى  المسجد، والصانع رمى المرزبة أو الحديدة وتوضأ وجاء، والتاجر أغلق باب  المتجر، وجاءوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم إلى بيت ربهم، إلى المسجد الجامع،  فيجلسون جلوسنا هذا، والنساء وراء الستائر، ومكبرات الصوت عندهن، والأولاد  في صفوف بين النساء والرجال في آداب، وليلة آية، وليلة حديثاً، فيمر العام  الأول والثاني والثالث، يا شيخ! كثير؟ والله ما هي إلا سنة، وما نحتاج إلى  سنين، سنة فقط يذوقون طعم الإسلام، ويعرفون لذة الإيمان، فتتجلى فيهم  حقائق منها: ألا يبقى بينهم من يفكر في أن يزني بامرأة أخيه أو بنته، ولا  يبقى فيهم من يأتي بالحشيشة ويوردها ويبيعها لأفراد القرية، ولا يبقى بينهم  من يمد لسانه فيسب أو يشتم أخاه، ولا يبقى بينهم من يترف أو يسرف وحوله  فقراء ما شبعوا، ولا يبقى بينهم من يهجر بيت الله أو يقال: فلان لا يصلي أو  امرأته لا تصلي، وكل هذه المظاهر تنتهي.كيف هذا يا شيخ؟ كيف! ألم يسم الله  كتابه روحاً؟ أما سماه نوراً؟ فالذي حيي وأنار الله الطريق أمامه تقول:  كيف يسعد أو كيف يكمل؟! ما هو معقول هذا أبداً! أيمكن أن تقول في الذي  يأكل: كيف يشبع؟! وفي الذي يشرب الماء: كيف يرتوي؟! تعطل سنن الله أنت؟وهذا  فقط ما استطاع المسلمون يفعلونه، ولعل هذه الدعوى ما بلغتهم، أنا أعرف  أنها ما بلغت، فهذا الصوت جديد، كتاب (المسجد وبيت المسلم) كم له عندهم؟  سنة وبعض الأشهر. ولو طبقنا هذا في قرية من قرانا في العالم الإسلامي  لشاهدنا أنوار كتاب الله وهدي رسوله، وعرفنا كيف نتقاسم آلامنا  وسعادتنا.إذاً: ما دمنا هكذا لم نلوم الحكام؟ لم ما طبقوا الشريعة؟ لم ما  نفذوا كتاب الله؟ نلوم في الهواء، ما هم أهل مثلنا. هل عرفوا كما عرفت أنا  وأعرضوا؟ هؤلاء يحرقون بالنار، لأنهم ما عرفوا. جلسوا بين يدي من؟أسألكم  بالله: تعرفون زعيماً، رئيساً، وزيراً .. جلس مجلسكم هذا؟ سنتين، ثلاث  يتعلم الهدى؟ هات، أتحداك. فلو جلس هذا لكان بصيص نور في تلك الوزارة، فلا  يسمع عنه إلا الهدى، ولا يعرف عنه إلا الخير، وإن كان في حدود ضيقة؛ لأنه  وحده.عوامنا ضلال، فجار، فاسدون أفسد من الحكام، ما السبب؟ الجهل، فما  عرفوا الله حتى يحبوه، وما عرفوا الله حتى يخافوه، وما عرفوا محاب الله حتى  يتملقوا بها إليه، وما عرفوا مكارهه يسمعون فقط كلاماً هنا وهناك، وما  استقر في أذهانهم، ولا أنار قلوبهم، كيف تريد منهم ذلك؟! وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ  السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:13] من هم السفهاء؟ أصحاب العقول الخفيفة التي ما  تحسن التصرف ولا التدبير كالمرأة في المال والولد، قال تعالى:  وَلا  تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  [النساء:5] من هم؟ المرأة والولد.  قالوا: اسكت، أعط المرأة، الآن ذوقوها، فالمرأة الآن تتحكم، وهي التي في  يدها المال، وما يعاني أزواج الموظفات، عندنا بلاد النور والرحمة، أما  البلاد الأخرى إذا ما تصفعه على خده هو في خير.. ولما رضي واحد منا أن يعلم  ابنته لتتوظف، أعلمها لتعبد الله، تريد الوظيفة؟ لا، لا أحرق ابنتي أبداً،  ولا أشقي زوجها ولا أقاربها.هذا الكلام تتذوقونه؟ والله إني لأقول على  علم: لو يحضر هنا ألف خريج كليات السياسة والله ما استطاع أن يقف أمام  الحق، هذا ليس كلاماً عادياً، وما نحن في حاجة إلى هذا، نحن في حاجة إلى  ربانية، وإلى أن نكون أولياء الله، فإذا رفعنا أكفنا إلى الله لن يردها  خائبة، ونريد أن نشعر بسعادة وطهر وصفاء، وتصبح الآخرة أحب إلينا من أوساخ  الدنيا.قال تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:13] سبحان الله!  وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:13] مع أنهم ساسة لهم اتصالات بقريش واتصالات بالكافرين حتى بالروم  والشام، أليس كذلك؟ ومع هذا قال: لا يعلمون، ما عندهم علم حقيقي يقيني،  فما عرفوا الله، وما عرفوا ما عند الله ولا آمنوا بلقاء الله، فمن أين  يأتيهم العلم؟  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:13] لا الذين  قالوا لهم: أنتم سفهاء أو نؤمن كما يؤمن السفهاء.  وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:13].قال تعالى:  وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ  وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ  [العنكبوت:43]، وقال:  هَلْ  يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  [الزمر:9]  اللهم لا لا، لا يستوون. وقال:  وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا  [طه:114].  قالوا: نعم. العلم علم الهندسية والفيزياء والتقنية وعلم وعلم.. تلك  صناعات، ما نجمع الأمة كلها بنسائها وأطفالها على مواد كهذه، ولا ينجح منها  إلا خمسة في المائة، نختار مائة شاب ونغمسه في مادة من هذه المواد يتخرج  تقني، أما أن نجعل مواد الهدى والنور من الابتدائي إلى الجامعة كلها عن  المادة، فأين الروح، وأين الإسلام؟ عرفتم أو لا.والله العظيم! إن المواد  المادية التي تدرسونها أربع سنوات في روسيا أو بريطانيا، والله العظيم  ليتعلمها المؤمنون أصحاب النور في أربعين يوماً. وقد مررت هذه الأيام  وزوروني جزاهم الله خيراً مدننا الصناعية عندنا -زادها الله قوة- وتجولنا  فيها، قالوا: انظر هذا الفريق، هذه المهنة في أيديهم، قال: قالوا لنا:  يحتاج إلى أربع سنوات حتى يتعلمها أولادكم أو أفرادكم. قال: والله تعلموها  في أربعة أشهر، وهم الذين أمامك، لتعرفوا أني أتكلم عن علم. التمريض، الطب،  اجمع لك مائة بنت وأكثر ما يكون ثلاثة أشهر إلا وهي ممرضة، وتدرس الأخرى  عشرين عاماً ممرضة وهي لا تطيع الله ولا رسوله، ولا تحسن العمل، أليس كذلك؟  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ  [البقرة:13] فلان  وفلان.  قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:13] قال  تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ ..  [البقرة:13] لو  علموا أنهم سفهاء: لا رشد، ولا بصيرة، ولا علم، ولا هدى ما وقفوا هذا  الموقف، لكن ما علموا.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف: [شرح الكلمات: الفساد في الأرض: الكفر وارتكاب  المعاصي فيها]. ما الفساد في الأرض يا شيخ؟ الكفر، وارتكاب المعاصي فيها  بترك الواجبات وفعل المحرمات من الغش إلى الخدع إلى اللواط إلى  الجرائم.قال: [الإصلاح في الأرض] ما هو؟ بالفئوس والحراثات، أما كيف  الإصلاح؟ قال: [يكون بالإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح]، بالإيمان الصحيح الذي  إن عرضناه على الكتاب وقع عليه: أنت مؤمن. الإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح،  أي عمل صالح؟ كل ما شرع الله لنا أن نقوله وأن نعمله طول حياتنا فهو العمل  الصالح، وما عداه فاسد. قال: [وترك الشرك والمعاصي]، لو نؤمن ونعمل صالحات  ونحن نأتي الشرك ونأتي المعاصي، فهذا ليس بصلاح، ولا بد من التخلي أولاً عن  هذه المصيبة وهي الشرك في عبادة الله والذنوب والمعاصي، وبعد الإيمان  والعمل الصالح ينير الحياة.ما معنى: (لا يشعرون)؟ قال: [لا يدرون ولا  يعلمون].ما معنى: (السفهاء)؟ قال: [جمع سفيه، خفيف العقل لا يحسن التصرف  والتدبير]، كالسفهاء الذين عندهم مال ولا يعرفون كيف يتصرفون، بعد عام أو  عامين أنفق كل الذي عنده.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [معنى الآيات: يخبر تعالى عن المنافقين]. من هم  المنافقون يا أبناء الإسلام؟ الذين يبطنون ويخفون الكفر ويظهرون الإيمان.  بلسانه يقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وقلبه يقول: لا إله والحياة  مادة.قال: [يخبر تعالى عن المنافقين أنهم إذا قال لهم أحد المؤمنين: لا  تفسدوا في الأرض بالنفاق وموالاة لليهود والكافرين، ردوا عليه قائلين:   إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:11] في زعمهم، فأبطل الله تعالى هذا  الزعم، وقرر أنهم هم وحدهم المفسدون لا من عرَّضوا بهم من المؤمنين] كـعبد  الله بن سلام وغيره، بل هم المفسدون، فدافع الله عن أوليائه، [إلا أنهم لا  يعلمون ذلك، لاستيلاء الكفر على قلوبهم]، ما يعلمون أنهم مفسدون، ولا أن  المؤمنين مصلحون بسبب أن الكفر استولى على قلوبهم، غشاها وغطاها ما أصبحوا  يعلمون ولا يفهمون.قال: [كما أخبر تعالى عنهم بأنهم إذا قال لهم أحد  المؤمنين: اصدقوا في إيمانكم وآمنوا إيمان فلان وفلان مثل عبد الله بن سلام  ] تعرفون عن عبد الله بن سلام شيء؟ هذا حبر اليهود في المدينة، ورزقه الله  كان يرتقب متى يأتي محمد المدينة، من يوم ما سمع به في مكة وهو ينتظر، وما  إن جاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جاءه وطرح عليه ثلاثة أسئلة فقط  فآمن، ولما آمن وحسن إيمانه وإسلامه قال للرسول: تعال! نمتحن اليهود،  أجلسني وراء الستارة واسألهم عني، فجاء كبار اليهود. ما تقولون في عبد الله  بن سلام ؟ قالوا: سيدنا وابن سيدنا، أعلمنا، أشرفنا. فقال لهم عبد الله بن  سلام : إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، قالوا: هذا  كلام ما يقال، ولهذا قال الرسول: ( إنهم قوم بهت ).وعبد الله بن سلام بشره  الرسول بالجنة، فقد رأى رؤيا أن السلسلة نزلت من السماء فيها حلقة، فأخذ  فيها وتمسك، فعبر له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنك على الإسلام وتموت  عليه فأبشر بالجنة.قال: [ردوا قائلين: أنؤمن إيمان السفهاء] أي: الذين لا  رشد لهم ولا بصيرة؟ [فرد الله تعالى عليهم دعواهم وأثبت السفه لهم، ونفاه  عن المؤمنين الصادقين، ووصفهم بالجهل وعدم العلم]، وهو كذلك.                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: ذم الادعاء الكاذب، وهو لا  يكون غالباً إلا من صفات المنافقين]. فهذه الآيات تهدينا، تبصرنا، تعلمنا  بأن الادعاء الكاذب الذي يدعي ما ليس عنده، هذا الادعاء الكاذب صاحبه يتصف  بصفات المنافقين، فلهذا ما ندعي ادعاء الكاذب، نحن أهل الصدق، ولا نعرف إلا  الصدق.تعرفون أنه لما هزمتنا إسرائيل كم من مرة كنا نقول: قواتنا الضاربة.  كلام نتعجب منه، وإذا بجماعة اليهود في ليلة من الليالي سلبوهم كل شيء،  أين قواتنا الضاربة في الأرض؟ هذا الادعاء الكاذب باطل، فاعرف منزلتك  وقدرك، ما عندك قوة اتصل بذي العرش، بت راكعاً ساجداً يمدك بالقوة، أما أن  تتنكر، وتغمض عينيك، وتظل في المعاصي والجرائم وتقول: قوانا الضاربة في  الأرض. نفعت؟ ما نفعت. والآن لولا الله ثم وجود مؤمنين ومؤمنات في العالم  الإسلامي لكانت الفرصة متاحة لليهود والنصارى أن يسودوننا أسوأ سيادة.  انتبهتم؟ ولن نستطيع أن ندفعهم، لم؟ لأن الله غير راضٍ عنا، إذاً يسلطهم  كما سلطهم أمس، سلطهم أو لا؟ أما حكمونا؟ أما سادونا؟ أين ممالك الهند؟ أين  الممالك الإسلامية؟ ما هي ألف ومائة ألف، ملايين وضعتها بريطانيا تحت  رجليها. أين ملايين المسلمين في إندونيسيا؟ هولندا العجوز وضعتها تحت  رجليها. أين أبطال المغرب الإسلامي؟ أين هم؟ أذلوهم، وكسروهم، وحطموهم. أين  أين أين؟ فعل الله ما فعل، هو الذي فعل، ما هي بريطانيا ولا فرنسا، والله  لو كنا أولياءه فاجتمعوا كلهم ما نالوا منا منالاً. هل عرف الناس هذه السنة  الإلهية؟ ما عرفوا.في أُحد ثلاثون مؤمناً جعلوا رماة في جبل، فعصوا رسول  الله ونزلوا فضربهم الله ضربة ما ذاقوا مثلها، ونبيهم كسرت رباعيته، وشج  وجهه، ونحن نعيش على الفسق والفجور وينصرنا الله، والله لولا لطف الله  ورحمته ووجود مؤمنين ومؤمنات يبكون بين يديه لكانت الفرصة متاحة لليهود  ولغيرهم، الهزيمة مرة.يا شيخ! لم تقول هذا؟ توبوا، أقبلوا على ربكم،  وتجردوا له، وادخلوا بيوته، وتخلوا عن معاصيه، ستكونون أنتم سادة الدنيا،  ويركع لكم العالم ويسجد. قال: [ثانياً: الإصلاح في الأرض يكون بالعمل بطاعة  الله ورسوله، والإفساد فيها يكون بمعصية الله ورسوله.ثالثاً: العاملون  بالفساد في الأرض يبررون دائماً إفسادهم بأنه إصلاح وليس بإفساد].وصلى الله  على نبينا محمد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (71)
الحلقة (78)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (40) 

اعتذر بعض اليهود عن الدخول في الإسلام ببغضهم لجبريل، وزعموا أنهم يحبون  ميكائيل، وأنه لو كان هو من ينزل بالوحي على رسول الله لآمنوا، فقرعهم الله  بأن من يعادي ملكاً فإنما يعادي الله سبحانه، وأن الوحي الذي ينزل به  جبريل فيه الهدى والنور، والبشرى للمؤمنين، وفيه التصديق بالكتب السابقة،  فما قاله هؤلاء فيه معاداة لله ومشيئته، ورسله وكتبه، ومن كان كذلك فإن  الله عدو له.                     

**القرآن كلام الله المعجز                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ  فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  مَنْ كَانَ  عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ  آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلَّا الْفَاسِقُونَ   *   أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:97-100] .. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات!هذا الكلام الذي سمعناه هو كلام الله، وملايين الناس لا يؤمنون  بالله.كلام الله .. أيعقل أن يوجد كلام بدون متكلم؟ والله ما كان، ولن  يكون.لكن كيف ينكر وجود الله؟الجواب: المنكرون لوجود الله هم اثنان:أحدهما:  ينكر بلسانه، ليستمر في غيه وضلاله .. في شهواته وأطماعه، حتى لا يقف عند  حد.وآخر ما عرف .. ما بلغته الدعوة واضحة صريحة .. ما حملت إليه الدعوة  المحمدية، فهو لا يعرف.ثم هذا الكلام الذي نسمع قد حواه كتابه، وليس مجرد  كلمات تقال هنا وهناك، بل هو كتاب كريم.ومما يدلك على كرم هذا الكتاب: أن  البكر تستطيع في خدر بيتها أن تقرأه أمام أبيها وبين إخوتها، ولا تشعر  أبداً بأن هناك ما ينبغي أن تستحيي منه، فهو مثلاً يعبر عن الجماع  بالمباشرة:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، ولن تجد في القرآن -وهو  عشرات الآلاف- كلمة واحدة تسيء وتؤذي أبداً، فهذا كلام الله.وفيه آلاف  الأخبار، وعشرات الآلاف، ولا يمكن أن لا يصدق في تلك الأخبار خبر واحد.وفيه  من الحكم ما تعجز العقول البشرية حتى عن محاكاته، فهذا كلام الله.ثم كيف  ينكر ويكذب برسالة الذي نزل عليه هذا القرآن .. هذا الكلام الإلهي، وهو  أمي؛ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، فكيف يكذب برسالته، ويقول القائل: لست رسولاً، ولن  نؤمن برسالتك ولا بنبوتك، ولكن الأطماع .. الشهوات .. الأغراض .. حب الحياة  والدنيا، هي التي تحمله على هذا، وإلا لو نظرنا من حيث العقل، والمنطق،  والذوق، والفطرة البشرية فهو أمي يقرأ كلام الله، ونحن نسمع ذلك الكلام  الطاهر، الحكيم، العزيز، البين، فهل نستطيع أن نقول: أنت لست برسول الله،  وهذا الكلام ممن؟!                                                                 

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ها هم اليهود -عليهم لعائن الله- تورطوا في حب الحياة .. وقعوا  في فتنة حب الحياة الدنيا، وإن أحدهم يود أن يعيش ألف سنة، بل آلاف السنين،  حتى لا يموت، ولنستمع إلى ما سبق أن قرأناه من كتاب ربنا في شأنهم.                               

** دعوة اليهود إلى المباهلة وتمني الموت                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى في المباهلة العظيمة، تلك المباهلة التي أسكتتهم  وقطعت ألسنتهم، فهم يتبجحون بأنهم أولياء الله .. أحباء الله .. الجنة لهم  .. هم شعب الله المختار .. أبرّ الخليقة .. البشرية نجس، وهم.. وهم، فقيل  لهم: تعالوا نتباهل، ونرفع أكفنا إلى الله، ونسأله: من كان منا على باطل  فليهلكه الله على الفور. فدعاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المباهلة  في مجمع بين الناس، فتمنوا بقلوبكم واسألوا الله تعالى الموت ينزل بكم  الآن إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعون وتقولون، وتهرفون، وتكذبون من الدعاوى  الباطلة.نعم هم يدعون أن الجنة لهم، وأنهم شعب الله المختار، وأنهم أحباء  الله، وأنهم أولياؤه، وأن البشرية كلها سافلة وهابطة لا قيمة لها عند الله،  فإذا كنتم كما تزعمون فتمنوا الموت لتموتوا الآن، وتستريحوا من أعباء  الدنيا، وتستريحوا من المعاش الضيق .. من الآلام والأمراض .. من الحروب  والفتن، فالجنة خير من الدنيا بمليون مرة، بلا مناسبة: ( إن سوط أحدكم في  الجنة خير من الدنيا وما فيها ).فلما أكثروا من التبجح بين العرب بأنهم..  وأنهم، أنزل الله تعالى فيهم هذه الآية، فقال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  قل لهم:  قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ  [البقرة:94] وقطعاً  هي الجنة، أما الدار الآخرة ففيها النار أيضاً .. عالمان: عالم الشقاء،  وعالم السعادة.قال:  قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ خَالِصَةً مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:94] فلا يدخل الجنة أبيض  ولا أصفر، لا عرب ولا عجم إلا أنتم، فتعالوا:  فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:94]، وليحضروا بعلمائهم، وليرفعوا أكفهم،  وليسألوا الله تعالى أن يميتهم ليدخلوا الجنة إن كانوا صادقين. فوالله ما  استطاعوا .. فشلوا، وخافوا، وهربوا.                                                                     

** كراهية اليهود تمني الموت لسوء ما قدمت أيديهم                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول الله:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ  [البقرة:95]، ولن يتمنوه يا رسولنا، فاتركهم، ودعهم وحالهم،  فلا يصلحون للمباهلة، فإنهم لن يتمنوا الموت أبداً إلى يوم القيامة، ولا  يأتي يوم يتمنون فيه الموت، حتى ولو كان أحدهم في أعماق السجون والزنازن  يقول: لا أريد الموت. ولو كان أحدهم قد قتله الفقر، والتعب، والذل،  والمهانة، ولا يزال يقول: لا.. لا، ولا يتمنى الموت. لِم؟ لعلمهم بجرائمهم  التي تدخلهم جهنم، وتصليهم نارها، وأنهم ليسوا بأهل للجنة، لقد قدموا من  الجرائم ما لا يتفق أبداً مع دخول الجنة بحال من الأحوال.وقد عرفنا من كتاب  ربنا أنهم قتلوا الأنبياء والرسل، أرأيتم من يقتل نبياً كيف يسعد؟!فقتلوا  زكريا عليه السلام وقتلوا ولده يحيى عليه السلام، وحاولوا قتل عيسى، وصلبوا  من شبه لهم وقتلوه، وحاولوا قتل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمرة بإطعامه  السم، ومرتين بالمؤامرة عليه ليقتلوه، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنهم في بعض الظروف كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في اليوم، وفي المساء كانت  أسواقهم عامرة، طافحة بالبيع والشراء والضحك، كأن شيئاً ما وقع، وقد قتلوا  سبعين نبياً.كما أنهم استباحوا ما حرم الله عليهم، ومن أعظم ما ندد القرآن  بهم في أكلهم الحرام: الربا، فهم الذين استباحوه وأباحوه، وهم الذين ورطوا  العالم فيه أيضاً، وقد قلت لكم: إن البنوك العالمية منشؤها أصابع اليهود،  حتى لا تبقى رحمة، ولا صلة، ولا سلف، ولا قرض، ولا تعاون بين الناس؛ لأنهم  عبدة الدينار والدرهم، ويكفي أنهم قد عبدوا العجل.قال:  وَلَنْ  يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا  لِم يا رب؟ بسبب ما  .. قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ   [البقرة:95]، وقد قدمت أيديهم الجرائم: الفسوق، والفجور، والكفر، والباطل،  والشر، وذنوب لا تعد ولا تحصى، وأصحابها مكتوب عليهم: أنهم في جهنم، فكيف  يتمنون أن يدخلوا النار؟! ولو يبقى في الدنيا مليون سنة جائعاً مريضاً ولا  يدخل جهنم، وهو كذلك:  وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ  [البقرة:95] من الظلم، والشر، والخبث، والفساد. وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:95] فسوف يجزيهم بظلمهم، قد أشركوا بالله  .. كفروا بالله .. قتلوا الأنبياء .. حاربوا الأولياء، ما تركوا جريمة إلا  ولغوا فيها، وانغمسوا في أوضارها، فكيف يتمنون الموت؟ لن يتمنوه أبداً؛  ولهذا يلاحظ خوفهم من الموت بصورة عجيبة، والذين يخالطونهم ويعايشونهم  ويساكنونهم يشاهدون هذا، فما يريد أن يموت.                                                                     

** حرص اليهود والمشركين على أدنى حياة في الدنيا                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى  حَيَاةٍ  [البقرة:96] أدنى حياة .. أرخصها .. أقلها .. أدناها .. أسفلها  يحرصون عليها، كما قلت لكم: أحدهم مريض، فقير، في السجن، ولديه آلام ولكن  لا يقول: الموت خير أبداً، يريد أن يعيش على أية حال كان، فهو حريص على  الحياة. وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ  يا رسولنا! إن طلبت ذلك، وأردت الوقوف عليه  لتجدنهم  أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ  مطلقاً  عَلَى حَيَاةٍ  وإن كانت رخيصة،  والنكرة هنا تدل على عموم فأدنى حياة المهم لا يموت؛ لأنه إذا مات انتقل  إلى عالم الشقاء ليخلد فيه أبداً، ولا أمل في الخروج، فلا شفاعة تنفع ولا  شافع يوجد؛ لأنهم كفروا.وقوله تعالى:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ  أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ   [البقرة:96]، فهذا الحب للحياة يشاركهم فيه الكفار الذين لا يؤمنون بالله  ولقائه، ولا يؤمنون بما عند الله، وما أعده لأوليائه من نعيم مقيم فوق  السماوات السبع في دار السلام، وهؤلاء الكفار كذلك يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف  سنة.فأمثال هؤلاء لو قاتلهم المؤمنون ينتصرون عليهم، فالذي يحب الحياة  مهزوم، ولا شجاعة له، ولا إقدام، ولا .. ولا، يقتله خوفه، بخلاف المؤمن  بالدار الآخرة وما فيها من النعيم المقيم، تجده يتمنى على الله متى يقرع  باب دار السلام، فهذا يرقص عند قدومه على المعركة، وقد شوهد كثير من  الصحابة يهتزون اهتزازاً فرحاً بلقاء الله.وهذا السياق وقفنا عليه ودرسناه  في الدرس الماضي.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** كراهية اليهود لجبريل عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                               الآن مع قول ربنا جل ذكره:  قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا  لِجِبْرِيلَ  [البقرة:97]، قل يا رسولنا، أيها المبلغ عنا، قل لـابن صوريا  الأعور ومجموعة من علماء اليهود الذين جاءوا إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  في المسجد، وقالوا: يا محمد! ما من نبي نبأه الله، ولا رسول أرسله الله  إلا أوحى إليه، وأعطاه من الآيات والمعجزات ما تسد به رسالته، وأنت من الذي  يوحي إليك ويأتيك بالوحي، فعلمنا حتى نؤمن برسالتك، ونتبعك، ونمشي  معك؟فقال لهم: أنا كذلك يأتيني رسول ربي؛ جبريل عليه السلام.قالوا: يأتيك  جبريل؟قال: نعم.قالوا: إذاً: لن نتابعك، لو قلت: ميكائيل، نعم، أما جبريل  فلا، هو عدونا، لا ينزل إلا بالحروب والدماء والقتال، فلهذا لا نستطيع  أبداً أن نؤمن بك، ولا أن نتابعك.                                                                     

** التحذير من سلوك مسلك اليهود                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الأفكار يستنتجها، ويولدها، ويلقيها لليهود أحبارهم  ورؤساؤهم الذين هم مسيطرون على العوام ليستغلوهم، فيستعبدوهم.وهذه الفتنة  -أيضاً- كانت في النصارى، فرجال الكنيسة يشوهون الإسلام للعوام من النصارى  حتى لا يدخلوا فيه، ويفعلون معهم الأفاعيل، وبلغنا أنهم يشترون منهم صكوك  الغفران، فإذا عندك مليار .. ملياران من الدولارات، يستطيع رئيس الكنيسة  يعطيك صكاً بأنه مغفور لك، وضع هذا المال للكنيسة -فقط- لنشر  المسيحية.والرسو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (72)
الحلقة (79)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (41) 

الفسق، الكفر، نقض العهود، مخالفة الشرع.. وغيرها كثير من الصفات التي  يتمتع بها اليهود، وبيّنها القرآن، فهم يرون الآيات واضحات جليات كالشمس،  ثم يعمهون عنها، ويعاهدون ثم ينقضون، أما الكتب السماوية المنزلة فتراهم  يضعونها وراء ظهورهم، معرضين عنها، مخالفين لها، وكأنهم لا يعلمون شيئاً.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد أنزلنا آيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها، وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك الآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ  بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلَّا الْفَاسِقُونَ   *  أَوَكُلَّمَا  عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ  سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا  يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ  بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ ..  [البقرة:99-102] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! هذا كتاب الله، وهذه كلمة الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، والواسطة  في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ عليه أنزل هذا الكتاب الكريم،  ولنستمع إلى هذه الكلمات الإلهية.                               

** المراد بالآيات البينات                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى وهو يخاطب رسوله ومصطفاه محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم، يقول:  وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ  [البقرة:99]  حقاً حقاً، فالله هو الذي أنزل على رسوله آيات بينات، وهي آيات القرآن  الكريم، إذ لفظ الآية قد يطلق ويراد به المعجزة الدالة على صدق النبي،  والمقررة لنبوته ورسالته، وقد يكون بمعنى الآيات التي تحوي الهدى، وتحمل  الشرائع والأحكام.والمرا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (72)
الحلقة (79)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (42) 

عرف السحر منذ قديم الزمن، يوم أن تعلمه الناس على يد هاروت وماروت، ورغم  أن هذين الملكين نصحا الناس بعدم تعلمه، وأنهما فتنة للناس، وأن السحر كفر  بالله تعالى، إلا أن كثيرين أصروا على تعلمه وتعليمه وممارسته، فتعلموا كيف  يفرقون بين الرجل وزوجه، وكيف يفسدون حياة الناس ومعايشهم، ولكن كل هذا  ليس بمعزل عن قدرة الله ومشيئته، أما أولئك فقد خسروا جنة عرضها السموات  والأرض.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين عل ملك سليمان...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.وقراءتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى  مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ  كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى  الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ  أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ  فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ  وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ  عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ  مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَمَثُوبَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ  لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:102-103].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات!قول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا  الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ ، هذا  كلام الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه .. هذا إخبار الله عز وجل عن بني إسرائيل  .. عن اليهود، والسياق فيهم من قبل ومن بعد.  

** اتباع اليهود لما تتلوه الشياطين                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  وَاتَّبَعُوا  أي: واتبع اليهود من بني  إسرائيل ما تتلوا الشياطين، وقد سبق أن عرفنا أنهم لما وجدوا التوراة لا  تتصادم مع القرآن، بل وجدوها متفقة معه في أصول الدين: في إثبات النبوة،  والتوحيد، والبعث والجزاء، فلما وجدوها متفقة معه رموها وراء ظهورهم، أي:  تخلوا عنها، وما أصبحوا يحتجون بها، ولا ينقلون منها؛ لأنهم وجدوها مثل  القرآن، فهم كانوا يعتزون بها، ويجادلون ويتكلمون، ويقولون: نحن أولو كتاب  وأولو علم، ولسنا في حاجة إلى هذا العلم، ولا إلى صاحبه، لكن لما وجدوا  التوراة تتفق تمام الاتفاق مع القرآن الكريم في أصول الدين تركوها.ومعنى:   فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ  [آل عمران:187]، خلوها وراءهم، ولا  يقبلون عليها لا بالقراءة، ولا بالأخذ منها والاحتجاج بها؛ لأنها تمشي مع  القرآن، إذ القرآن كلام الله، والتوراة كلام الله.فماذا يفعلون بعد؟ قال  تعالى عنهم:  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ  سُلَيْمَانَ ، لكن ما هذا الذي اتبعوه؟تقول الأخبار السليمة الصحيحة: أن  سليمان عليه السلام لما حصل له ذلك الحادث، وترك قول: إن شاء الله، وغفل  تلك الغفلة، ففي تلك الأثناء استغل شياطين الجن ومردتهم تلك الفرصة  فاجتمعوا وكتبوا كتاباً يحمل أصول السحر ومبادئه وآثاره، وكان كاتب سليمان  عليه السلام هو آصف بن بلخيا ، فاستطاعوا بواسطته أن يدسوه تحت كرسي  سليمان، ولما توفي سليمان عليه السلام استخرجوا ذلك الكتاب، وأشاعوا في  عالم الجن والإنس أن سليمان عليه السلام كان ساحراً، وكان يحكم الإنس  والجن، ويتصرف ذلك التصرف العظيم بواسطة السحر، فأبعدوا عن الناس والجن أن  سليمان كان نبياً رسولاً، وكان يسود الناس بقدرة الله وتوفيقه، وعونه،  وتسخيره، حتى إن الله سخر له الجن، وسخر له الريح، وكلام الله شاهد:   وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ مِنَّا فَضْلًا  [سبأ:10].. الآيات من سورة سبأ:   وَمِنَ الشَّيَاطِينِ مَنْ يَغُوصُونَ لَهُ وَيَعْمَلُونَ عَمَلًا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ  [الأنبياء:82]. فهذا الكتاب وسعوه، وشرحوه، وأضافوا إليه، وأصبح  اليهود سحرة العالم.قال الله تعالى:  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا  الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ  أي: على عهد ملك سليمان، وقالوا  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن سليمان لم يكن نبياً، ولا رسولاً، فكيف  تذكره مع المرسلين، وإنما كان ساحراً يحكم الإنس والجن بالسحر.. فأبطل الله  هذه الدعوى بقوله:  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ  سُلَيْمَانَ .                                                                     
                                                              نفي الكفر عن سليمان عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ ، نفى الله تعالى عن  نبيه ورسوله سليمان الكفر، وهل يبقى لأحد أن يتكلم بعد ذلك؟ وَمَا كَفَرَ  سُلَيْمَانُ  بل هو أحد المرسلين الثلاثمائة والأربعة عشرة، ووالده كذلك:   وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْمًا وَقَالا الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [النمل:15]. فانظر كيف كفر اليهود بتكفيرهم نبي الله ورسول الله.ونحن عندنا  قاعدة عامة: من قال لأخيه المسلم: يا كافر فقد باء بها أحدهما، فإن كان  الذي قال صدق فيما قال والمقول فيه حقاً كافر نجا، أما إذا كفر مؤمناً غير  كافر فقد كفر، فكيف بالذي يكفر أنبياء الله ورسله؟!وهذا الذي جاءت به  السنة: ( من قال لأخيه: يا كافر فقد باء بها أحدهما ).إذاً: فكيف بالذين  يكفرون أنبياء الله ورسله، وكيف بالذين يكفرون أولياء الله وأصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنعوذ بالله، ونبرأ إليه أن نكفر مؤمناً أو  مؤمنة.والكفر يكون بإنكار وتكذيب الله .. بإنكار وتكذيب رسول الله .. بجحود  ما شرع الله وما قنن لعباده، أما مجرد معصية، حتى ولو كانت قتل نفس  فصاحبها لا يكفُر ولا يكفَّر، إذ الكفر لابد فيه من استباحة ما حرم الله،  وعدم اعتقاد أن هذا حرمه الله.إذاً: قوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ  ، ولكن كفر اليهود الذين كفروا سليمان.                                                                     

** قصة الملكين هاروت وماروت* * 

                               قال تعالى: (( وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا  يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ  بِبَابِلَ )) أي: بالعراق (( هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ )) وهذه القصة علماء هذه  الأمة المعتبرون ما أنكروها، ولا داعي لإنكارها، ولا كذبوها، وقالوا بها،  إلا أنها لم ترفع إلى الحضرة النبوية، ولم يثبت فيها كلام لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشاعت بين الأصحاب كـابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وابن عباس  وفلان وفلان، وأغلب الظن كما يقول أهل العلم أنهم رووها عن كعب الأحبار أحد  علماء بني إسرائيل الأجلة، الذين أسلموا ودخلوا في الإسلام، فيكون هذا  مأثوراً منقولاً عنهم ولا غرابة.لكن ما هذه الحادثة التاريخية؟تقول  الرواية: إن الملائكة عليهم السلام تعجبوا من بني آدم كيف يفجرون؟ كيف  يكذبون؟ كيف يقتل بعضهم بعضاً؟ كيف.. كيف؟ لما يشاهدون ما يجري بين الناس  من السوء والشر والباطل، فتحدثوا فيما بينهم وتعجبوا، فقال لهم الرب تبارك  وتعالى: أنتم تتعجبون من بني آدم كيف يخرجون عن طاعة ربهم، ويفسقون عن  أمره؟! فهيا اختاروا اثنين منكم، ونغرز فيهم غرائز بني آدم، ونطبعهم بطابع  البشرية، وننزلهم إلى الأرض، ويعيشون كما يعيش بنو آدم، وانظروا هل يعصون  الله، ويخرجون عن أمره أو لا؟ قالوا: يا حبذا، فاختاروا ملكين هما: هاروت  وماروت، ونزلا إلى الأرض، وما هي إلا أيام أو أعوام حتى انغمسوا، فهذا زنا،  وهذا كذب، وهذا .. فارتكبوا كبائر الذنوب.فخيرهما الله عز وجل بين عذاب  الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، فإن شئتما أن تبقيا هنا هكذا في هذه الحياة ولا  تعذبان في الدار الآخرة، وإن شئتما جازيتكما، فرضيا بالبقاء، وأخذا يعلمان  السحر بأرض بابل من العراق، فيلهمان إلهاماً وليس بوحي من الله، فإذا جاءهم  من يريد أن يتعلم السحر ينصحان له، فيقولون له: لا تكفر، فإن الذي يتعاطى  السحر، ويعمل به يخرج من ملة الإسلام، ويكفر تماماً، ويصبح في عداد  الكافرين، فإن أصر على أن يتعلم ليتخرج ساحراً، وليأكل بالسحر ويشرب علموه  أو وكلوه إلى شيطان مارد يعلمه ما به ينمسخ، ولا يصبح في قلبه ذرة من  إيمان، فيعلمه سيئات يرتكبها، يتقزز منها الإنسان، وبعدها يصبح ساحراً  ماهراً.ولنستمع إلى الآية الكريمة إذ قال تعالى: (( وَمَا كَفَرَ  سُلَيْمَانُ )) بل كفر من كفروه، وهم اليهود، (( وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ  )) هم الذين ((كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ ))، وما هناك حاجة إلى  أن تقول: (ما) نافية، (( وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ ))، فالحادثة  ثابتة، فما تنفى بـ(ما) أبداً، فهي موصولة: والذي أنزل على الملكين، لكن  ليس إنزال وحي وإنما إلهام، فكما أوجد الله السم في العقرب والأفعى أوجد  فيهم هذا الفهم، وأصبحوا يعلمونه الناس.(( وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى  الْمَلَكَيْنِ )) الموجودين (( بِبَابِلَ ))، وبابل بلاد بأرض العراق،  ودخلها أناس وعرفوها من أهل المجلس، وهي ديار الخليل وآبائه عليه السلام،  لكنه هاجر منها إلى أرض الشام: (( بِبَابِلَ )) هكذا: (( هَارُوتَ  وَمَارُوتَ )).                                                                     

** حكم الساحر                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى: (( وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ )) ذكراً أو  أنثى، إنسياً أو جنياً؛ لأن لفظ (أحد) نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم (( حَتَّى  يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ )) فيقولان: انتبه يا هذا وتفطن لموقفك،  فأنت مقدم على بلاء، ونحن لسنا برسل الله، أو معلمي الهدى والخير، لا: ((  نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ )) ومن هنا أجمع أهل السنة والجماعة على أن  الذين يتعاطى السحر يكفر، فمن أخذ يتعلم السحر ويعمل به ويسحر به قد كفر،  ولعله لا يصل إلى مستوى يستطيع أن يفرق به بين المرء وزوجه، أو يستطيع أن  يقتل به، أو يفقد الرجل عقله أو قلبه، فلن يصل إلى هذا إلا بعد أن يتعاطى  من المكفرات ما يمسح الإيمان من قلبه.وإن كان هناك ساحر يأتي ويقول لنا:  أنا مؤمن، أنا كذا، أقوم الليل، ولكنني أسحر، وأستطيع أن أفرق بين كذا  وكذا؛ لا يستطيع لأن حد الساحر ضربة بالسيف، ولهذا مالك رحمه الله إمام دار  الهجرة، وإمامنا في مدينة الرسول، يرى أن الساحر حيث بان سحره، وظهر منه  وعلم، فإنه يقتل، ولا يستتاب، ولا تقبل له توبة؛ لأن الحكم الشرعي أن الشخص  إذا كفر وارتد يهودياً أو نصرانياً أو سب الله والرسول أو كذب الله أو  الرسول فإنه لا يقتل على الفور، والحكم الشرعي أنه يستتاب ثلاثة أيام؛  فيدخل السجن أو الحبس، وتعرض عليه التوبة ثلاثة أيام، فإن تاب تاب الله  عليه وخرج، وإن أصر على معتقده الباطل، وعلى إرادته الكافرة وارتد فإنه  يقتل كفراً لا حداً، ومصيره مصير كل كافر وكافرة، إلا الساحر فإن الإمام  مالك يقول: لا يستتاب؛ لأنه يعمل في الخفاء، فيقول: أنا تائب، وما رأينا  رجلاً يسحر، فالسحر في الظلام والخفاء، فلهذا لا معنى لتوبته واستتابته  لأنه قد يقول: تبت إلى الله ولن أعود إلى هذا الإثم أبداً، ثم يخرج من  السجن، وإذا به يثير الفتن.وأكثر علماء الأمة على أن الساحر إذا قتل بسحره  يقتل، فإذا أفسد عضواً؛ كأن يصيب إنساناً بالشلل أو بفقد بصره فإنه يقتل،  فإذا لم يقتل ولم يصب ما هو كالقتل في الدية، فهذا يعزر ولا يقتل، وهذا  الذي عليه جمهور أهل الملة الإسلامية.فقوله تعالى: (( وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ  مِنْ أَحَدٍ )) أي: هاروت وماروت: (( حَتَّى يَقُولا )) ناصحين: لا تكفر يا  عبد الله. ومن هنا: من شك في أن من يتعاطى السحر، ويعمل به، ويصنعه،  وينشره بين الناس كاليهود فقد كذب الله وكفر، فالساحر كافر.                                                                     

** انتشار السحر في بلاد المسلمين وكيفية العلاج                                                                                                   * *

                               العجيب أن السحر شائع الآن بين المسلمين في الشرق والغرب،  ولا عجب! أما شاعت السرقة، والزنا، والربا، والكذب، والخيانة، وعقوق  الوالدين، وبيع المحرمات، والسحر أيضاً من جملتها! وعلة ذلك كما علمتم أنها  الجهل .. عدم البصيرة .. انطفاء نور الإيمان.وخذوا هذه الحقيقة: فالإيمان  نور، فإذا ضعف يصبح المؤمن مريضاً، يرى ولا يرى، يحس أحياناً ولا يحس، يشعر  ولا يشعر، وهنا في إمكانه ومن السهولة عليه أن يعصي الله ورسوله.أما مع  العلم والبصيرة، فالناظر في الأحداث التي تقع في التاريخ، يمكن في مائة سنة  أن عالماً يفجر أو يرتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، فالنور الإلهي الذي في  قلبه لا يستطيع أن يفجر معه، والرجل الذي يمشي في الظلام ممكن أن يطأ على  حية .. يمكن أن يطأ على شوك .. يمكن أن يجلس على عذرة؛ لأنه لا بصيرة له في  الظلام، لكن صاحب النور، والذي بين يديه نور وهو ماش هل من الممكن أن يدوس  حية تنهشه، أو أن يجلس على عذرة وقذر؟ الجواب: لا، لأنه على نور، فإذا خفت  النور، وأصبح ساعة وساعة، فإنه ساعة ما يخفت يقع في المعصية  ويرتكبها.ولهذا نعيد القول: كل الذي تشكوه البشرية هو الجهل بالله عز وجل،  وبمحابه، ومساخطه، وبما عنده لأوليائه وما لديه لأعدائه، والله لهذا هو  العلة.فمن أراد أن يطهر المجتمع من الرذائل .. من الأوساخ والقاذورات .. من  الشرك، والكفر، والمعاصي، والذنوب، فالطريق الوحيد أن يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة، كما كان رسول الله في هذا المسجد يفعل:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، فالرجل كالمرأة،  والصغير كالكبير، فإذا عرف وانشرح صدره ولاحت الأنوار له لا يرتاح أبداً  إلا إذا دخل في عبادة الله، وتضيق به الأرض إذا نسي الله.وأقسم بالله لا  علاج لإنهاء هذه الخبائث، والشرور، والمفاسد في الأرض إلا أن يعرف الله،  وتعرف محابه ومكارهه، وما عنده وما لديه، والطريق: قال الله وقال رسوله،  فلا علم وراء الكتاب والسنة، وعلى شرط أن يقوم بذلك علماء ربانيون يخلفون  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمته، فيعلمون الكتاب والحكمة ويزكون  النفوس والأخلاق والآداب ويهذبونها.                                                                     

** افتتان الناس بهاروت وماروت                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى  يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ  فتنة؟ نعم، فتن الله بهم البشرية كما  فتنهم بالشياطين، و اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  [الرعد:16]، فهو الذي  خلق السموم في الحيات وهو خالق الأسباب والمسببات، وهذا الذي يقتضيه  الابتلاء في دار الابتلاء، إذ ليست هذه دار الجزاء، فلابد من وجود خير وشر،  وخبث وطهر، وصلاح وفساد؛ للامتحان.قال تعالى:  فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا   أولئك الذين آثروا الكفر على الإيمان، والباطل على الحق، والشر على الخير  يتعلمون من هاروت وماروت علماً يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه، ولم ما قال:  بين المرء وزوجته؟ الجواب: لأن الرجل يصبح زوجاً إذا تزوج، والمرأة تصبح  زوجاً إذا تزوجت، فإذا قرنت أحدهما مع الآخر قلت: زوجان.قال:   فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا  ماذا؟  مَا  أي: شيئاً:  يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ  بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ  ألا إنه السحر.                                                                     

** توقف ضرر السحر على إذن الله ومشيئته                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ  إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  فرد الأمر له، نعم، الله هو الذي خلق السم  فالعقرب تقتل والأفعى تقتل، وإذا شاء الله أن السم لا يقتل فلا يقتل، وكم  من لديغ وملسوع ما مات، وكم ممن لدغ فمات، والله هو الذي خلق النار فتحرق  بسنة الله، ولكنها -والله- ما حرقت إبراهيم، وبطل مفعولها؛ لأن الله قال  لها:  يَا نَارُ  فقالت: لبيك وسعديك، قال:  كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا  عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]، فبردت، ولم تبرد بروداً قاتلاً كالثلج،  بل بردت برداً سالماً وسليماً.وكذلك الحديد يقطع، فبه نذبح النعجة أو  البقرة أو الإنسان، وكم من آلاف ذبحوا، ولما أخذ إبراهيم مدياه ووضعها على  عنق ابنه إسماعيل ما قطعت، كالعصا:  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   [الصافات:107].إذاً قوله:  وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ  مطلق  إلا  بإذن الله ، فإذا كتب الله في كتاب المقادير: أن فلاناً يسحر ويتقلب  قلبه عن زوجه، ويصبح يبغضها ولا يحبها، ويطلب البعد منها، فهذا كان بتدبير  الله وقضائه وقدره، وقد يكتب كذلك أنه يأتي إلى فلان ويعلمه الرقية  والتعوذات فيتعوذ بها ويشفى ويبرأ ويعود كما كان، فهو كالمريض يمرض، يُمرضه  الله جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه، ثم لما يتم وعد الله يشفيه بحبة أسبرين أو  بكأس عسل، أو بكية من نار، فهذا تدبير الله في دار الابتلاء؛ لأن هذه  الحياة ليست بخالدة وباقية، فقط دار ابتلاء، فمنهم من ينجو ويكمل ويسعد،  ومنهم من يهبط ويُخفض. وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  أي: إذا أذن الله كان الضرر، فإذا ما أذن تجده يسحر  ويسحر ويعطيه ويسقيه فلا ينفع.ولا تتألموا فهذا نبي الله ورسوله ومصطفاه  صلى الله عليه وسلم سحره لبيد بن الأعصم اليهودي، وهذا شاهد للجمهور أن  الرسول ما أمر بقتل لبيد ؛ لأنه ما قتل، ولا كسر عضواً، ولا أفسد من الرسول  شيئاً، إلا أنه ظل يومين .. ثلاثة أيام يخيل إليه أشياء ما قالها أو  قالها، وما هي إلا ثلاثة أيام أو أقل وإذا بسورة الفلق تنزل:  قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ   *  مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ  إِذَا وَقَبَ   *  وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ   *  وَمِنْ  شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ  [الفلق:1-5]، فتلاها ثلاث مرات، فزال كل ذاك  الذي كان في ذهنه والحمد لله. فما تعوذ متعوذ بمثل سورة الفلق في هذا  الباب، فـلبيد بن الأعصم اليهودي ما قتل، وبئر ذروان الذي ألقي فيه السحر  كانت قبل ثلاثين سنة موجودة.                                                                     

** غلبة تعلم السحر على اليهود                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى: (( وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا  يَنفَعُهُمْ )) الذين يذهبون إلى السحرة في تل أبيب، ليسوا في تل ألبيب هم  موجودون في بلاد العرب أيضاً، واليهود موجودون في كثير من بلاد المسلمين،  وما زالوا إلى الآن يعلمون السحر ويحرضون أيضاً على تعليمه، حتى قلت غير ما  مرة: أخشى أن يكون كثير من المسئولين في العالم الإسلامي قد سحروهم، فلهذا  تراهم يسوسون أمة الإسلام ولا يتكلمون عن الإسلام أبداً كالمسحوريين! وهو  مسلم يحكم أمة مسلمة، ولا يتكلم معها بالإسلام، ولا يتداول الكلام معها،  ولا يفعل شيئاً، كما يسحر الرجل عن امرأته، ولا يبعد هذا؛ لأننا مختلطون  بهم، وإذا ما اختلطنا بهم في البلاد اختلطنا بهم في الخارج: في الفنادق  والجمعيات والمنظمات، واليهود قد برزوا في هذا الباب، عليهم لعائن  الله.ولقد عرفنا أن الساحر كافر خارج من الملة، فما يتعلمه قد يبدو أنه  نفعه بريال أو بعشرة أو بمليون، لكن هذا ليس هو النفع الحقيقي، فكل الناس  يأكلون ويشربون ويلبسون، فما امتاز عنهم، ولكن كما أخبر الحق عز وجل:  يتعلمون الذي يضرهم لا الذي ينفعهم.                                                                     

** من تعلم السحر ليس له نصيب يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى: (( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا ))، أي: عرفوا وفهموا من  طريق التوراة والقرآن والإنجيل، وهذا الخطاب لليهود: (( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا  لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ ))، فالذي يشتري هذا  العلم، ويسهر على تعلمه، وينتقل من كلية إلى كلية، أو من سرداب إلى سرداب؛  إذ ما يتعلمون هذا في الكليات علناً، بل يتعلمونه في الخفاء: (( لَمَنِ  اشْتَرَاهُ )) وطلبه، ودفع الثمن له: (( مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ  خَلاقٍ )) أي: من نصيب، فالخلاق بمعنى النصيب، فما له من حظ ولا نصيب يوم  القيامة، آيس من رحمة الله.أسألكم بالله: لو أن أهل القرى عندنا والمدن في  العالم الإسلامي درسوا هذه الآيات دراستنا هذه وسمعوا، هل يتعاطون  السحر؟الجواب: والله لا يتعاطوه، لكنهم للأسف ما علموا وما عرفوا، بل وجدوا  من يسهل لهم القضية ويخفف الآلام عنهم، فوقعوا في السحر الذي هو الكفر وهم  لا يشعرون، وأكثرهم لا يفهم أنه كافر أبداً، ويصلي ويصوم.ولقد علم بنو  إسرائيل وعلم اليهود وعلمنا نحن الآن: (( لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي  الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ ))، فلا حظ له ولا نصيب في دار السلام؛ الجنة دار  الأبرار؛ لأنه كافر شر الكفر.قال تعالى: (( وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ  أَنفُسَهُمْ )) قَبُحَ هذا الثمن الذي باعوا به أنفسهم، فشرى بمعنى باع: ((  وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ )) فباعوها رخيصة للشياطين؛  لتصبح في النار ومآل النار.                                                                     

** أهمية العلم للوقاية من السحر والضلال                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: (( لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ ))، فمن هنا الذين  يتعاطون السحر من اليهود وغير اليهود والله لو كانوا يعلمون ما وقعوا في  هذه الفتنة، ولا تورطوا في هذه المحنة أبداً.ومن هنا نعود إلى ما قلناه:  هيا نعلم، فبدون علم لا تطمئن إلى أن ابنك أو امرأتك أو أمك أو أباك يستقيم  على منهج الله، فلا رياء، ولا نفاق، ولا كذب، ولا ظلم، ولا سحر، ولا باطل،  فهو جاهل، وهيهات هيهات، فلا يمكن، ومن أراد أن يتأكد -كما نقول- يسأل  المسئولين في أي بلد عن المجرمين بالقتل والجرائم و.. و.. هل تجد بينهم  عالماً ربانياً؟ والله لا تجد، وإن وجدت في خمسين سنة فالشواذ لا حكم لهم،  ولن تجد فاعلي الجرائم والموبقات والمهلكات إلا جهلة وإن صاموا وصلوا، وهذه  الآية نص قطعي قال: (( لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ )).فهيا نتعلم.ولسان  الحال: كيف نتعلم؟ وما الطريق يا شيخ؟ أليست المدارس والحمد لله فيها من  العلم ما يكفي، فكيف تطالبنا بأن نتعلم؟!الجواب: نحن نقول: هذه المدارس ما  أسست من أجل أن يعبد الله وحده .. ما أسست من أجل التهذيب للآداب والأخلاق  .. ما أسست لأجل تطهير النفوس وتزكية الأرواح، إنما أسست للمادة، حتى ولو  كان الذي اقترح المدرسة ربانياً صالحاً، فنحن لما جئنا بأولادنا ما جئنا  بهم ليتعلموا كيف يعبدون الله؛ إنما جئنا بهم ليتعلموا كيف يتوظفون.هل هناك  من يرد علي من الأبناء؟!الواحد منا يبعث ابنه ويقول له: تعلم .. تعلم حتى  تصبح كذا وكذا.وتساهلنا وقلنا: إن كان هذا في الذكور فلا بأس، خلهم يطلبون  الدنيا، لكن المصيبة وقعت كذلك في البنات؟! فيأتي بابنته ويبعث بها إلى  المدرسة ويقول لها: تعلمي. هل لتتعلم الحياء، والآداب، والأخلاق،  والاحتشام؟ لا.. لا.. لا.. تعلمي لتكوني كذا وكذا .. لتتوظفي في  الوظيفة.أين آثار العلم: أما يوجد زنا، وفجور، وحشيشة، وخمور، وسفك الدماء،  والجرائم ..؟ليس هناك من آثار للعلم؛ لأن العلم ما أريد به وجه الله،  واعرفوا هذا وافهموه، وسوف تعلمون يوم القيامة.ومن احتج علينا بقول الفقيه  المالكي، وهو أحد العلماء الفطاحلة الأجلاء من علماء الأندلس حيث قال:  طلبنا العلم لغير الله فأبى أن يكون إلا لله، وهذا يتناقض مع ما قلته أنا  الآن في الظاهر، وهو في الباطن -والله- لا تناقض؛ لأن الذي تعلم -حقاً-  علماً عرف به الله عز وجل وجلاله، وكماله، ومحابه، ومساخطه، وأصبح عالماً  حقاً، والله لن يكون علمه إلا لله.لكن هذه العلوم المادية التي نتعلمها لا  تتجاوز معرفة كذا للحصول على الوظيفة، فيتخرج كل عام في العالم الإسلامي  خمسة ملايين خريج، والله لن تجد فيهم إلا نسبة (1 أو 2%)، والباقون ما  تخرجوا لله، بل من أجل الوظيفة؛ لأن هذا العلم ما هو واف كافٍ، والذي جعله  لا يكفي ولا يفي حال الامتحانات والشهادات، فيدخل الأستاذ يعلّم، ويصرف  جهده في المادة التي يدرسها فقط، والطلاب عقولهم منصبة على تلك المادة: كيف  ينجحون فقط؟ وقلَّ من يريد أن يعبد الله أو يتخلق بالإسلام، وآداب  الإسلام.إذاً: من طلب العلم لله لو طلبه لغير الله وعلم لأصبح العلم يدعوه  إلى الله، لكن إذا كان العلم فتاتاً وجزئيات، والله لو يأتي عالم من أولئك  الذين نعنيهم ما صح لي أن أجلس إليكم وأحدثكم، فلو يظهر عالم من أولئك  العلماء لا يستطيع مثلي أن يجلس في مسجد رسول الله ويتكلم عن الله، وهذا  يدلكم على أن العلم الآن علم سطحي، ما هو عميق في النفوس، وما أثر فيها،  فلهذا الخريج همه الوظيفة والعمل الدنيوي، وليس همه أن يبيت يتململ ويبكي  بين يدي الله.قال تعالى: (( لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ )) لو علموا ما شروا  بإيمانهم الكفر، ولما اشتروا جهنم وعذابها بأوساخ الدنيا وآثارها، لكن ما  علموا، وإن كانوا يقرءون، ويكتبون، ويخطبون، فلا ينفع هذا.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                                وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا  [البقرة:103]  قال  تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا  هذا عرض الله على عباده،  فاليهود يقولون هم مؤمنون، والإيمان شيء آخر، فآمنوا معناها: صدقوا بوجود  الله، وبعلمه، وحكمته، وقدرته، وعرفوا أنهم عبيده يتصرف فيهم كيف يشاء،  ويسخرهم كما يشاء، فذلوا له، وانكسروا بين يديه، وأصبحوا لا ينظر أحدهم إلا  بإذن ربه .. لا يتكلم كلمة إلا بإذن مولاه .. لا يأكل لقمة إلا بإذن مولاه  .. لا يتحرك، ولا يذهب، ولا يجيء إلا في نطاق إذن ربه له؛ لأنه عبده، فهذا  هو الإيمان.أما دعوى أنا مؤمن فلا تنفع هذه أبداً، بل مؤمنون بيوم  القيامة، والبعث والجزاء، وبكتب الله، والله يقول: لو آمنوا بمحمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم .. بالقرآن العظيم .. بما جاء به موسى وعيسى والأنبياء عليه  السلام.                                                                     

** معنى التقوى                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  وَاتَّقَوْا  ومعنى  وَاتَّقَوْا : اتقوا مساخط الله،  واتقوا أي موقف يقفه العبد فيغضب الرب، ويبعده عنه، واتقوا أي: جعلوا بين  مساخط الله وأنفسهم وقاية، بالسمع والطاعة، وبفعل ما أمر الله به، وترك ما  نهى الله عنه.يا عباد الله! بم يتقى الجبار ذو الجلال والإكرام، الذي يقبض  السماوات بيده، والأرض في يده، الذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون، الذي خلق الموت  وخلق الحياة، ورفع الكون وأوجده، كيف يتقى إذا غضب؟ هل نتقيه بالحصون  والأسوار وبالجيوش الجرارة؟! إن هذا لا يقينا شيئاً أبداً، وإنما نتقيه  بالإسلام له، فأعطه قلبك ووجهك، وأسلم له أعز ما تملك؛ ألا وهو القلب  والوجه، فقلبك لا يتقلب دائماً إلا في مرضاته، ووجهك لا ينظر إلا إليه، ولا  يلتفت إلى غيره:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ  لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  [النساء:125].يتقى الله -يا عباد الله- بالإسلام،  أي: إسلام القلب والوجه، فلا تنظر إلا بإذنه، قال: لا تنظر، فغمض عينك،  فلا تأكل إلا ما أذن لك أن تأكل، ولا تلبس إلا ما أذن أن تلبس.. وهكذا،  وبهذا يتقى الله.                                                                     

** المقصود بالمثوبة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  لَمَثُوبَةٌ  [البقرة:103]، المثوبة من الثواب، أي:  عطية وجائزة يكرمه الله بها فهي مثوبة من عند الله، أما مثوبة فلان وفلان  كمائة ألف ريال أو مليون فلا تكفي، ولا تنفع، والمثوبة والعطية إذا كانت من  الله:  لَمَثُوبَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  هي دار السلام؛ الجنة.يا عباد  الرحمن! أين هذه الجنة؟الجنة قد ارتادها أبو القاسم، أعظم رائد عرفته  الدنيا والبشرية، ارتادها ووطئ أرضها بقدميه، ورأى حورها، وقصورها،  وأنهارها، وما يجري فيها من ذلك الكمال المعد لأولياء الله، فقط فوق السبع  الطباق: السماء الأولى، والثانية، والثالثة، والرابعة، والخامسة، والسادسة،  والسابعة، وفوق السابعة دار السلام، والمسافة بسيطة، مسافة: سبعة آلاف  وخمسمائة عام للطائرة حتى تصل إليها!الله أكبر، من بيت أم هانئ من المسجد  الحرام إلى بيت المقدس، وفي لحظات إلى الجنة دار السلام، وجاء يصفها كما  وصفها خالقها جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فهذه هي المثوبة التي عند الله، وليست  امرأة، ولا كرسي، ولا وظيفة، وهذا ابتلاء، فالمثوبة هي الجنة عند الله.قال:   خَيْرٌ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:103]، فهيا نتعلم، وإذا أردنا  في الشرق أو الغرب فنلزم المواطنين والمواطنات كل ليلة في مسجد الحي أو  القرية طول العام ننفض أيدينا، ونغسل ثيابنا نتوضأ، ونأتي بيت الرب، وكل  ليلة لا يتخلف إلا مريض أو امرأة مريضة أو نفساء، والنساء وراء الرجال،  ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة بكل هدوء وسكينة واستقرار، ويوماً بعد يوم، وعاماً  بعد عام، فلا يبقى جاهل ولا جاهلة في القرية أو في الحي، وينتهي الخبث،  والشر، والفساد، والظلم، والطغيان و.. و.. ونصبح كالكواكب في السماء؛  يرهبنا الإنس والجن بسهولة.فإن قالوا: لا نستطيع هذا، نقول: إذاً: ابقوا  على ما أنتم عليه، والحكم لله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (73)
الحلقة (80)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (43) 

كان اليهود يخاطبون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقولهم: (راعنا) وكان  المسلمون يقولون هذه الكلمة، فنهاهم الله عنها، وأبدلها بكلمة: (انظرنا)  لما في تلك الكلمة من معنى الرعونة، وكان هذا خبثاً وسوء أدب من اليهود مع  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يجب تعظيمه وتوقيره، ولهذا وجه القرآن  الصحابة إلى جملة آداب في تعاملهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكانوا  السباقين في ذلك.                     

**بعض طرق علاج السحر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا  نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك  الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ وَلا الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ  ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ   *  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:104-106].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.أعود بالأبناء والإخوان إلى الدرس الماضي،  إذ فاتني أن أذكر لهم فائدة يعالج بها السحر، نجانا الله وإياكم منه، فقد  ذكر السلف أن من أصيب بالسحر يأتي بسبع ورقات خضر من شجر السدر، وهو موجود  في بلاد العالم، ويدقها بين حجرين، ثم يضعها في ماء، ويقرأ عليه آية  الكرسي، ومن الخير أن تكون القراءة ثلاث مرات أو سبع مرات كعهدنا بالرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأحياناً ثلاثاً وأحياناً سبعاً، ثم يحسو منها ثلاث  حسيات، وما بقي يغسل به جسمه، مع تعلق قلبه بالرب عز وجل، إذ لا يقع شيء في  ملكه إلا بإذنه، فهو الذي خلق الداء والدواء، فلابد من تعلق القلب بالله،  وما هذا العلاج إلا سبب عرفه السلف وأذنوا فيه، فيعمله المؤمن رجاء أن  يشفيه الله من هذا الألم الطارئ عليه بواسطة السحرة عليهم لعائن الله.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ‏                                
                                                              واجب المسلم مع الآيات التي يتصدرها قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا)                                                                                                    
                               هنا نداء إلهي جليل عظيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:104]، فالمفروض أن نقول بألسنتنا وبقلوبنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك، فقد  نادانا بعنوان الإيمان، والمؤمن حي يسمع ويبصر، يعقل، ويفهم، ويقوى على  العمل، ويقدر على الترك؛ لوجود الحياة الكاملة، وقد اكتسب هذه الحياة من  الإيمان بالله، ومن معرفة الله، فأصبح حياً متهيئاً لأن تأمره فيأتمر، ولأن  تنهاه فينتهي؛ لكمال حياته.أما الكافر فهو ميت، لا يسمع نداء المعروف  والخير، ولا ينهض بعمل استحبه الله أو ندب إليه، أو أوجبه على عباده، ولا  يتخلى أيضاً عن فعل كرهه الله وأبغضه وأبغض أهله، وذلك لفقدانه الحياة.ومن  تساءل يريد برهنة أو تدليلاً، فالجواب: أن أهل الذمة الذين يعيشون في  ديارنا الإسلامية من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين وغيرهم لا نكلفهم بالصلاة،  ولا نأمرهم بالصيام؛ لأنهم أموات، أفتكلف ميتاً؟! أفتأمر ميتاً وتنهاه؟!  هذا من غير المعقول.لكن يوم أن تنفخ فيه الروح، ويشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله، فمن تلك الساعة إذا قلت له: اغتسل، فإنه يغتسل من  جناباته .. قلت له: طهر ثيابك فإنه يطهرها .. قلت له: اشهد صلاة ربك في  بيته، فإنه يشهدها، فأصبح قادراً على أن يعمل، قلت له: غداً الصيام فيصبح  صائماً؛ وذلك لدخول الحياة فيه، إذ الإيمان روح، فإذا سرت الروح في الجسم  أصبحت العين تبصر، والأذن تسمع، واللسان ينطق إلى غير ذلك.                                                                     
                                                              نهي المؤمنين عن قول: (راعنا) للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واستبدالها بـ(انظرنا)                                                                                                    
                               قال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  نادانا لأي شيء؟ هل  ينادينا لغير شيء؟ تعالى الله عن اللهو واللعب، ينادينا إما ليأمرنا أو  لينهانا أو ليبشرنا أو لينذرنا أو ليعلمنا .. فحاشاه أن ينادي أولياءه  وعباده المؤمنين لا لغرض سامٍ وشريف.وبعد هذا النداء قال:  لا تَقُولُوا  رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا  [البقرة:104] وهذا -يا معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات- كان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو حي  بين رجاله، قبل وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم.ولم نهاهم عن هذه الكلمة وهي:   رَاعِنَا  واستبدلها بأخرى بمعناها وهي:  انظُرْنَا ؟سبب هذا أن اليهود  استغلوا فرصة سنحت لهم يتمكنون بواسطتها من أذية رسولنا صلى الله عليه  وسلم؛ لأنهم حسدة مكرة، وهذه الفرصة أنهم سمعوا بعض المؤمنين يقولون: راعنا  يا رسول الله، فلما يكلمهم ويلقي الحكمة أو الحكم بينهم، كان بعضهم يسهو  ويغفل، ثم يطالب الرسول أن يتمهل في إلقاء كلامه حتى يسمع ويفهم، فيقول:  راعنا -يا رسول الله- في كلامك حتى نحفظ ونفهم. وراعنا باللغة العبرية فيها  معنى الازدراء والتهكم والسخرية، إذ هي من الرعونة، فتراهم -عليهم لعائن  الله- وهم في المجلس قد يتغامزون ويتضاحكون، ويقولون: راعنا يا رسول الله،  وأنتم تعرفون، واعرفوا من الآن أن السخرية برسول الله كفرٌ بواح، ولا حظ في  الإسلام لمن يسخر من رسول الله أو يستهزئ به، أو يقول له كلمة سوء؛ لأن  مقام النبوة مقام سامٍ، وشريف، وعالٍ، وسنستعرض بإذن الله الآيات الآمرة  لنا بالتأدب مع رسول الله.فلما كانت هذه الكلمة تدل في لغتهم وعرفهم وما هم  عليه في بيوتهم على الاستهزاء والسخرية أصبحوا يتبجحون: راعنا يا محمد.  فنادى الله عز وجل أولياءه من عباده المؤمنين:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا  لرسولنا لنبينا:  رَاعِنَا  وهذه الكلمة من الآن لا  يقولها مؤمن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا   ومعناها: أمهلنا وأنظرنا حتى نسمع:  وَاسْمَعُوا  لأن بعض الغافلين من  أمثالنا قد يكون جالساً في حلقة العلم وإذا به يسرح بخاطره هنا وهناك، فلما  تفوته الكلمة يقول: أنظرني، وهذا لا يحل أبداً، فيجب أن تسمع، ولا تنصرف  بذهنك، ولا بقلبك، ولا بسمعك، وبعد ذلك تراجع وتقول: أنظرني أو أمهلني،  فقوله:  وَاسْمَعُوا  أي: ما يقول لكم رسول الله؛ إذ لا يقول إلا حقاً، ولا  يقول إلا آمراً بمعروف أو ناهياً عن منكر، أو ناشراً للآداب والأخلاق  فيكم، فكل كلمة ينبغي أن لا تضيع؛ لأنها الحكمة.وإياك أن تفهم أنك تستطيع  أن تأخذ كلمة من كلام الرسول لا فائدة فيها، والله ما كان، أليس هو الذي  قال الله فيه:  يُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   [البقرة:129].وبالفعل ما بقي من أولئك الأصحاب من يقول: راعنا يا رسول  الله، ولا من يقول: أنظرنا بعد أن يسرح بذهنه وقلبه، ويفوت الفرصة عليه، ثم  يريد أن يراجع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم بشر، وأكثرهم ما تعلموا،  فهذا دخل في الإسلام من أسبوع، وهذا من ستة أشهر، ومن هنا كان الله عز وجل  يؤدبهم ويعلمهم.والأصل في الإنسان الواعي البصير أن سؤالاً واحداً يلقى في  حلقة علم يدل على حكمة .. أو على معنىً سامٍ فيكفيه أن يقول: أنا سأحفظ هذا  السؤال وجوابه، وأعلمه، وأعمل به، ولا أريد أكثر من ذلك.لكن العلة أننا  فارغون، ولسنا مستعدين لأن نعلم فنعمل ونعلِّم، ولو كنا نشعر بهذه  المسئولية فالجدير بي أن أقول: لا تزدني كلمة أخرى، فأنا ما أقدر، وحسبي  هذه القضية -الآن قد فهمتها- تبقى في نفسي أراجعها، وأخرج من المسجد ألقيها  في أرض تنبت لنا البقل والزرع فألقيها إلى امرأتي .. إلى ابني .. إلى جاري  حتى تستقر، وهكذا ننمو ننمو حتى نبلغ الكمال.                                                                     
** أدب المناجاة مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               أولئك الصحابة أدبهم الله تعالى فاسمع إلى قوله:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدِّمُوا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَةً ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ   [المجادلة:12].فقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ  الرَّسُولَ  أي: إذا أردتم أن تخلوا به، وتتكلموا معه، ومن الطبيعي أن كل  واحد يريد أن يخلو مع رسول الله، لكن هذا الرسول كم يكون؟ وكيف سيقسم  الوقت؟نعم، أنتم تحبون رسول الله، وتريدون أن تدخلوه في أحشائكم وقلوبكم  ولكنه إنسان؛ بشر، ولا يمكن أن يوجد في كل مكان، وأنتم تعرفون رغبة الطلاب  مع علمائهم، كل واحد يريد خمس دقائق، فكيف بالصحابة مع رسول الله، فأدبهم  الله تعالى وقال لهم:  إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ الرَّسُولَ  [المجادلة:12] أي:  إذا عزمت على المناجاة فقدم بين يدي مناجاتك صدقة، فأولاً ألق ريالاً في يد  الفقير وتعال، أو ضع عرجوناً في المسجد من التمر وتعال تكلم مع الرسول.فما  إن بلغهم هذا الخبر حتى جفلوا، ولو استعملناها عندنا، لا يبقى أحد  يسأل.إذاً: فلما تأدبوا وعرف الله عز وجل -وهو العليم الحكيم- أدبهم  واستقامتهم نسخ هذا الحكم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  نَاجَيْتُمُ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَةً  ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ  [المجادلة:12] أي: هذا العمل خير وأطهر   فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [المجادلة:12]  لأنهم كَلَّوا وشحوا، فرفع الله عنهم ذلك القيد، ونسخه إلى غير شيء،  وأصبحوا يشتاقون إلى رؤية من يأتي من البادية أو من مكان بعيد ليسأل حتى  يستفيدوا.ومن ذلك أن الله تعالى أرسل جبريل عليه السلام وهم في حلقتهم في  تلك الروضة النورانية، والرسول بين أيديهم يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم،  وإذا بهذا الرجل من طرف الحلقة يشق الصفوف، حتى ينتهى إلى بين يدي رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيجلس بين يدي رسول الله، ( وأسند ركبتيه إلى  ركبتيه، ووضع يديه على فخذيه ) فأعطى كله للرسول .. قلبه .. مشاعره .. وجهه  .. جسمه، وهكذا حتى ما يقوى على الالتفات، ووضع يديه على فخذيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وأعطاهم صورة مثالية لتعلم العلم وتلقيه، وأخذ يسأل الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فسأله -أولاً- عن الإسلام، فأجابه، وقال: صدقت. وسأله عن  الإيمان فأجابه وقال: صدقت. وسأله عن الإحسان فأجابه، وقال: صدقت، قالوا: (  فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه ) فهذا معناه أنه عالم بما يقول، وهو كذلك، فلما  سأله عن الساعة قال: ( ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل؟ ) فالمسئول هو  الرسول والسائل هو جبريل، فقال: ( ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل ) وما  قال: ما أنا بأعلم منك يا رسول الله؛ لأنه كان متنكراً.ثم سأله جبريل فقال:  ( أخبرني عن أماراتها وعلاماتها ) وأنتم تقولون: أنا سأذهب الآن إلى  الأمارة، وهذا خطأ، والصواب: إلى الإمارة، وكذلك عندنا (الإمارات) البعض  يسميها الأمارات، والأصح: الإمارات.وجبريل هنا قال: ( أخبرني عن أماراتها )  والأمارات: جمع أمارة، وهي العلامة، وبالفعل أخبره عن أمارة، والله لقد  وقعت، وهي مشاهدة وموجودة في أوروبا، وفي الشرق، وفي الغرب، وفي المدينة.ما  هذه الأمارة؟قال: ( أن ترى الحفاة العراة رعاء الشاء يتطاولون في البنيان )  فما كانوا قبل يعرفون التطاول في البنيان هذا، وكان أكبر طابق عندهم علوي  وسفلي فقط، والمدن كلها كالفلل، ليس هناك بيت أعلى من الثاني، والآن  العمارات تجد فيها عشرة طوابق، وأخرى عشرين طابقاً، وهذا هو التطاول في  البنيان الذي قد وقع.فالحفاة، العراة، رعاء الإبل أو الشاء أو البقر في  العالم أصبحوا يتطاولون في البنيان، وهذه علامة من علامات الساعة وقعت  كالشمس من أكثر من مائة سنة تقريباً.فلما خرج السائل قال لهم الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( أتدرون من هذا؟ قال: هذا جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم أمر دينكم )  فعلمهم كيف تكون الأسئلة، وكيف يكون الجلوس، وكيف يكون التلقي. هذا الأدب  الأول.                                                                     

** أدب عدم التقديم بين يدي الله ورسوله                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا أدب ثان كما في قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [الحجرات:1] فهنا منعهم من أن يقدم  أحدهم رأيه أو ما يراه والرسول موجود.فقوله:  لا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ  يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  [الحجرات:1] أي: لا تقدموا آراءكم وما تعلمون  وما تفهمون، فإذا أمر الله فافعلوا، وإذا نهى الله فاتركوا، وإذا أمر رسول  الله فافعلوا، وإذا نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتركوا، وهذا الأدب  والحكم يستمر إلى يوم القيامة، فليس من حق إنسان مهما ارتفع أن يقدم على آي  القرآن رأياً أو يقدم على أحاديث الرسول رأيه، بل هو دائماً وراءه، فإن  عدمنا القرآن والسنة فحينئذ ننظر في أقوال أهل البصائر والنهى والعقول  الذين يعملون على الإصلاح لا الإفساد .. يعملون على تزكية النفوس لا  تخبيثها، ولهم أن يجتهدوا، ويوفقهم الله عز وجل.وهذا حديث معاذ إذ بعثه  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قاضياً إلى اليمن، فسأله: ( بم تحكم يا معاذ ؟  فقال: بكتاب الله. قال: فإن لم تجد؟ -أي: في كتاب الله- قال: بسنة رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال: فإن لم تجد؟ قال: أجتهد رأيي ) فهو -أولاً-  قد أحاط وألم بكتاب الله؛ القرآن، ثم أحاط وألم بالسنة، فأصبح ذا نور، فعرف  مقاصد الشرع وأهداف الشريعة وما تدعو وتهدف إليه، وهو الإصلاح للفرد  والجماعة .. للأبدان والأرواح، فما وجد ما يحقق هذا فهو مما أمر الله به أو  أمر به رسوله، فإن وجد ما ينقض هذا فهو باطل، من وحي الشيطان.                                                                     

** أدب عدم رفع الصوت فوق صوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا أدب ثالث أدب الله تعالى فيه صحابته فقال:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ  النَّبِيِّ  [الحجرات:2] فمنعهم منعاً باتاً أن يتكلم أحدهم مع رسول الله،  ويكون سؤاله أعلى من صوت رسول الله.فقوله:  لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ  فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ  فأنت عندما تتكلم مع الرسول تسأله أو تريد أن  تأخذ أو تعطي يجب أن يكون صوتك أخفض من صوت الرسول، مع أن صوت الرسول ما هو  كصوت عامة الناس، بل كله أدب وخلق فاضل.ثم قال:  وَلا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ  بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ  [الحجرات:2] وأيضاً صوتك يجب أن  يكون دون صوت الرسول، فلما تتكلم مع الرسول لا تتكلم معه كما تتكلم مع عمر  أو خالد أو فلان، فتستطيع أن تتبجح، وتعلي صوتك، وتلتفت، أما مع الرسول  فلا.اسمع ماذا قال بعد ذلك:  أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ  [الحجرات:2]  فتبطل كلها  وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ  [الحجرات:2]، فخافوا هذا الموقف  مخافة أن تحبط أعمالكم، وحبوط العمل بطلانه، فلا ثواب عليه ولا جزاء فيه.                                                                     

** أدب عدم مناداة الرسول كمناداة غيره                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا أدب آخر أدبهم الله به، فقال عز وجل:  لا تَجْعَلُوا  دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضًا  [النور:63]  فإذا ناديت أخاك أو أباك فقل: يا عمر! يا خالد! يا عثمان! أما الرسول  فتناديه بـ يا أحمد؟ فلا والله -واسمه أحمد ورد في سورة الصف وفي الإنجيل-  لأنك تكون قد سويته بسائر الناس، ولا تقل: يا محمد، لا لا أبداً.ولما ناداه  الله عدة نداءات، هل ناداه بـ يا محمد؟هذا القرآن بين أيديكم، ما ناداه  إلا بعنواني: النبوة والرسالة:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ   [الأحزاب:1]،  يا أيها النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   [الطلاق:1]،  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ  لَكَ  [التحريم:1]،  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ  وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [الأحزاب:59]،  يَا أَيُّهَا  الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  [المائدة:67]،  يَا  أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ   [المائدة:41]، والله ما ناداه إلا بعنوان النبوة والرسالة، وكان بعض  الأعراب يأتي وينادي: يا محمد! وهذا معناه أنك سلبته النبوة، وإن سلبته  النبوة كفرت، وإذا تنكرت للرسالة وما قلت: يا رسول الله، فمعنى هذا أنك  كافر، إلا أنه لا يكفَّر؛ لأنه لا يدري.إذاً: نحن نهينا عن مناداة الرسول  كمناداة لغيرنا من الناس، لأن معنى ذلك أنني ما اعترفت بنبوته فتقول: يا  فلان:  لا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ  بَعْضًا  [النور:63].وهذه الآداب يجب على المؤمن والمؤمنة أن يعرفها ويعيش  عليها.                                                                     

** أدب السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند قبره                                                                                                   * *

                               الآن لو نقف أمام الحجرة الشريفة ونشاهد إخواننا كيف يسلمون  على الرسول، لو كنا بصراء، عقلاء، لو كنا معلمين كيف يكون السلام؟وهنا  أريكم صورة: الذين يدخلون على الملوك والرؤساء، كيف يأتي الزوار يسلمون  عليهم، الملك أو الرئيس جالس والزوار كل واحد يقول: السلام عليكم ويمشي،  السلام عليكم ويمشي، السلام عليكم ويمشي، فيسلم الألف في لحظات، وفي دقائق،  مع احترام، وتبجيل، وإكبار.أما كيف يسلم الناس الآن على رسول الله؟ كتل  متضاربة، فهذا يسلم، وهذا يقرأ، وهذا كذا، وهذا يدعو، وكل ذلك لأنهم ما  عرفوا.أما كان أصحاب رسول الله يسلمون عليه؟ وهل بلغكم أن أحدهم لما كان  يأتي من مكة بعد الفتح أو من مكان آخر يقول: السلام عليك يا رسول الله  ويأخذ في الدعاء، والله ما حصل، فكيف يحصل الآن، ولا فرق بين حياة الرسول  وموته؟ والأدب الذي يكون له أيام حياته يجب أن يكون له أيام موته، وهل هذا  هو الأدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟المفروض كما قلنا: ليس هناك  جماعات واقفة، بل الناس في صفوف تجيء المرأة، ويجيء الرجل يقول: السلام  عليك يا رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام عليك يا أبا بكر الصديق ،  السلام عليك يا عمر الفاروق ويمشي إلى بيته أو إلى المسجد فيلف من جهة  ثانية، ولا توجد هذه التكتلات، والتجمعات، والأدعية، والكتب و.. و.. لأن كل  هذا من سوء الأدب مع رسول الله.قد يقول قائل: هذا حبي، وهذا كذا.نقول: لا  ينفع، فقد سبقك من هم أحب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مليون مرة، وما  كانوا يفعلون.ولم يثبت في السنن -ومصادرها معروفة- وفي الصحاح أن أصحاب  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يأتون إلى الحجرة ويسلمون على الرسول، إلا  عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، فكان إذا سافر وعاد يأتي الحجرة ويسلم  على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما كنا نعرف ما السر في هذا؟ حتى فتح الله  علينا أجمعين وعرفنا.وأحد المؤمنين يصلي كل صلاة صبح عند الباب، ويحمل  سجادته بعد السلام، ويمشي ليسلم على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كل يوم.  وهذا ليس عنده علم، زادكم الله علماً.وقد فتح الله علينا وبينا للناس، فنحن  نسلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجهاً لوجه، كفاحاً كلما نصلي  ركعتين، وقد نسلم على الرسول خمسين مرة في اليوم، فأنت لما تصلي الركعتين  في الفريضة تجلس بين كل ركعتين تقول: التحيات لله، فأنت بين يدي الله تعالى  وتحييه في تلك الجلسة، والتحيات جمع تحية، ولا توجد تحية عرفتها البشرية  إلا لله.وسبحان الله! الصلاة هذه لم يعطاها سواكم، وجميع أجزاء الصلاة  تحيات، والواقع يشهد، فالقومة المعتدلة يقفها العسكري تحية أمام الجنرال،  وإذا وقف بشكل غير صحيح أو تمايل صفعه الجنرال.وقال تعالى:  وَحَيْثُ مَا  كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:150] ولهذا لا يحصل لمن  يقول: الله أكبر في الصلاة، وهو مطأطئ رأسه، فوجهك هكذا، وهذه تحية.ونحن  نحيي ربنا بكلتي يدينا، إلا إذا كان مشلولاً أو مقطوع اليد، فترفع يديك  استسلاماً، وخضوعاً، وانقياداً لربك عز وجل، وهي تشابه التحية  الفرنسية.كذلك الركوع بامتداد الصلب، واستواء الظهر، وأنت بين يديه ممدود،  هذه تحية، وحيا بها البشر عظماءهم.أما السجود فهو أفظعها وأعظمها، فيضع  وجهه على التراب، وكفيه، وركبتيه خضوعاً لله عز وجل، وهذه تحية.وأما التشهد  فهو رمز للوحدانية، فأنت تتشهد وأنت تقول هكذا، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن أحد المؤمنين اليمنيين جاء يطوف وهو يعمل هكذا بيديه  الاثنتين، فقال الرسول: ( وحد وحد ) يعني: إصبع واحدة فقط؛ لأنها تشير إلى  الوحدانية: لا إله إلا الله، فهذا في التشهد بمجرد ما تبدأ وأنت هكذا وتؤكد  كلامك: ( التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، السلام عليك أيها النبي )، وكان  يحركها يدعو بها أي: يؤكد بها دعاءه.إذاً: نحن حيينا ربنا.ونبدأ بعد ذلك  برسول الله، إذ لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وبعد التحيات والصلوات  والطيبات نقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، فوالله العظيم  إنها لتصله فوراً.فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! لا يحتاج إلى الحلف.أقول: الآن  وأنت في بيت الله تستطيع أن تتكلم مع اليابان والصين، فقبل هذه الصناعات  نعم كان المؤمن فقط هو من يصدق، أما الآن فلا تشك في هذا، أليس عندك عقل؟  وأمواج الأثير من خلقها؟ ومن ينقلها؟ونحن عندنا في الأحاديث أنك إذا قلت:  سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر فإنها تأخذ تتموج  وتتموج حتى تملأ الجو كله، بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وسبحان الله  والحمد لله تملآن أو تملأ ما بين السماء والأرض )، قلنا: كيف تملأ هذه؟ أنت  تقولها: سبحان الله والحمد لله فتأخذ تتموج في الهواء حتى تملأ الفراغ ما  بين السماء والأرض، وتعطى الأجر كاملاً.إذاً: عرفتم السر، وصار ليس هناك  حاجة إلى أن تذهب إلى القبر وتسلم أبدا، فإذا جئت من بعيد، وأنت مشتاق تريد  أن تقف أمام قبر رسول الله فنعم، لكن أن تكون في المسجد كل يوم، وكل ساعة  فهذا قد كرهه مالك لأهل المدينة، فلا ينبغي هذا.لكن الآن عرفنا، لسنا نحن  في حاجة، فقط كن واعياً، وكم من مصلٍ لا يشعر أبداً أنه تكلم مع الرسول،  والله أحياناً أعيدها مرة ثانية، وقلت لكم لما أقول: السلام عليك أيها  النبي وأنا غافل أرجع مرة ثانية وأقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله  وبركاته وجهاً لوجه.وأقص عليكم رؤيا؛ لأن هذا الموقف للتعليم، فقد كنت أشعر  في أيام مضت لماذا لما أسلم على الرسول في قبره كل يوم إلى أن أسافر فأشعر  بألم نفسي، فرأيت الحجرة النبوية في بيتنا، وأنا أقول: سبحان الله! الحجرة  بين يدي وأنا في هذا الشوق، كيف هذا؟! فعرفت أننا إذا سلمنا عليه في  صلاتنا فنحن مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقط كن شاعراً، حاساً، واعياً،  فاهماً أنك تسلم على رسول الله وهو يسمع كلامك، وقد قال: ( صلوا علي وسلموا  حيثما كنتم فإن صلاتكم تبلغني ) وهذه قالها في حياته، ولا فرق بين من هو  في الصين أو في أمريكا أو في كندا، ولو وعى المؤمنون هذا لا يتزاحمون، لكن  لا علم، وما تعلموا.وها نحن مع هذه الآداب النبوية:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا   [البقرة:104] حتى لا يفوتكم الكلام وتقولوا: راعنا أو أنظرنا.  وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:104] هذا حكم الله، وللكافرين  بالله ورسوله، وكتابه، وشرائعه لهم عذاب أليم، وهذه ضربة على رءوس اليهود  الذين يمكرون ذلك المكر.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ وَلا الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:105] لما نزلت هذه الآية اغتاظ اليهود؛ لأنهم  صفعوا صفعة عنيفة، فالله أخبرنا بواقع، أنه -والله- لا يود بريطاني، ولا  فرنسي، ولا ياباني، ولا صيني، ولا روسي، ولا عربي، ولا أعجمي من غير  المؤمنين، لا يودون أن ينزل علينا خير من ربنا، لا مطر، ولا وقرآن، ولا شيء  اسمه خير.وإياك أن تفهم أن مجوسياً أو صابئاً أو يهودياً أو نصرانياً يحب  لك الخير، وأن يحفك الله به، والله ما كان. والتجارب واقعة.إذاً: فلم نحبهم  نحن؟!هذه آيات الله:  مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ وَلا الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:105] فالقرآن، والأحكام، والشرائع، والرحمات،  والبركات، والخيرات تنزل من عند الله، وهي كلها خير، حتى الصحة والأمن لا  يريدون، عيشوا مرضى فقراء حتى يستغلونا أو يستعبدونا. ثم قال:  وَاللَّهُ  يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [البقرة:105] فافزعوا إلى الله  وارفعوا أكفكم إليه، وعلقوا قلوبكم به، ولا يضركم حسد اليهود، ولا النصارى،  ولا المشركين، ولا البوذيين؛ فإن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء:   وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  . وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ  الْعَظِيمِ  [البقرة:105] والفضل ما زاد عن حاجتك وأصبحت لست في حاجة  إليه، كثوب قديم أو ريال زائد، والله عز وجل لو يعطينا ما بين السماء  والأرض ما هو إلا فضل، لأنه غني غنىً مطلقاً، وليس في حاجة إلى إبل ولا غنم  ولا ذهب ولا فضة، فكل هذه المخلوقات هو في غنى عنها، وأصبحت كلها فضل:   ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ  يؤتي من يشاء من فضله، وهو ذو الفضل  العظيم.معاشر المستمعين! استفدنا شيئاً ممكن نعمل به، ونعلمه، ونصبح عظماء  في السماء؟روى مالك في موطئه: أن من علم وعمل بما علم وعلَّمه -أي: الناس-  دعي في السماء عظيماً. فمن هم عظماء الرجال والنساء؟!كنا نقول: إن أفلاطون  ونابليون هؤلاء من عظماء الرجال الذين درسنا عنهم في الكليات.الله أكبر!  مَن عظماء الرجال والنساء؟هم الذين يتعلمون العلم الإلهي، ويعملون به،  ويعلمونه، فيدعون في الملكوت الأعلى بالعظماء.وهذه الكلمة ما فهمها الناس،  ولا واحد من مليون مسلم، فلهذا قلَّ من يتعلم مسألة في مجلس كهذا، ويعمل  بها فوراً، ويعلمها على الفور، مؤمناً بهذه التعاليم وهذه الآيات، ولا لوم؛  لأننا ما جلسنا في حجور الصالحين.والله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا وعلى  سائر المؤمنين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (74)
الحلقة (81)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (44) 


يعتبر النسخ من القضايا المهمة التي بحثها علماء الإسلام، حيث نص القرآن  على وجوده، ومن خلال هذا النص قسَّم العلماء النسخ إلى عدة أقسام منها:  النسخ إلى بدل أثقل كنسخ صوم عاشوراء بصوم رمضان، ونسخ إلى بدل أخف كنسخ  وجوب قتال المسلم لعشرة إلى قتال اثنين، ونسخ إلى بدل مساوٍ كنسخ استقبال  بيت المقدس إلى استقبال الكعبة، والأمر كله لله سبحانه.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب، سميع الدعاء.وهذه الآيات بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ  مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ  وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ   *  أَمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوا رَسُولَكُمْ  كَمَا سُئِلَ مُوسَى مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَتَبَدَّلِ الْكُفْرَ  بِالإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  [البقرة:106-108].معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما زالت الآيات في تقريع  وتأديب بني عمنا بني إسرائيل؛ اليهود، وبنو عمنا هم أولاد إسحاق، ونحن  أولاد إسماعيل، وما حسدونا إلا لأنهم بنو عمنا، وقالوا: كيف ينتقل الوحي  والرسالة والنبوة إلى أولاد إسماعيل ويحرم منها بنو إسرائيل؟ومن تدبير الله  عز وجل أن القرآن لما كان ينزل في هذه الديار كان اليهود موجودين بالمدينة  وفي الحجاز، ليتم ما أراد الله من فضح وكشف سرائرهم، وبيان مكرهم  وخداعهم.أرأيتم لو كانوا غير موجودين في المدينة والقرآن ينزل؟! فسبحان  الله العظيم! والله إنه لتدبير العليم الحكيم.                               

** الرد على اليهود الذين ينكرون وجود النسخ في شرائع الله                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا   [البقرة:106] نمحها من قلب رسولنا  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا   [البقرة:106]. وقالت اليهود: لا وجود للنسخ في شرائع الله، ومن أين يأتي  هذا النبي بما يقول؟ولهم في ذلك مكر وخداع، فهم لا يريدون أن يكمل الله هذه  الأمة، ويتدرج بها من حال إلى حال؛ لتسعد وتكمل، وهم في هذا -والله-  لكاذبون وماكرون.وهم يقولون في افترائهم: كيف يشرع الله عز وجل حكماً وبعد  ذلك ينسخه؟ أما كان يعلم صلاحه من فساده؟فقال لهم علماء هذه الملة  المباركة:أولاً: كم سنة كان آدم عليه السلام وهو يزوج بناته بأولاده، وكيف  تناسلنا؟ وكيف تواجدنا على سطح الأرض؟كان آدم يزوج بنته من هذا البطن مع  ابنه من البطن الثاني فترة من الزمن، ثم نسخ الله ذلك، وحرم نكاح الأخوات  بالإجماع، أليس هذا نسخاً واضحاً كالشمس.ثانياً: في عهد نوح عليه السلام  حدث الطوفان على الأرض فما نجا منه إلا أصحاب السفينة، فكل من على سطح هذه  الأرض من أبيض وأسود وأصفر غرقوا إلا أصحاب السفينة، وهم نيف وثمانون رجلاً  وامرأة فقط، ولهذا يعتبر نوح أبا البشرية الثاني، فآدم تناسل مع حواء،  وكان نوح مع تلك الزمرة المعدودة المحدودة في سفينة، فأذن الله تعالى له  ولمن معه أن يأكلوا سائر الحيوانات، فلما رست السفينة، وانتهى الطوفان،  وهبطوا إلى الأرض كانوا مضطرين أن يأكلوا كل ما يحصلون عليه، ونسخ الله عز  وجل ما شاء من تلك الحيوانات، وأبقى ما شاء.ثالثاً: وكذلك إبراهيم عليه  السلام نسخ الله أمره، إذ قال له وقوله الحق من سورة الصافات أو اليقطين:   إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ  [الصافات:102] فيقول  إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام لغلامه وطفله الصغير، وهو في الثامنة أو  التاسعة من عمره:  إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ   [الصافات:102]، ورؤيا الأنبياء المنامية حكمها حكم الوحي سواءً بسواء،  فيوحي الله إلى الرسول وهو يقظان، ويوحي إليه وهو نومان، ولا فرق، إذ  الإلقاء يكون في القلب النقي الطاهر فيتلقى سواء كان صاحبه نائماً أو كان  يقظاناً.قال:  فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى  [الصافات:102] يا إسماعيل.فأجاب ذاك  الطفل النوراني ابن هاجر القبطية المصرية:  يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا  تُؤْمَرُ  [الصافات:102] ما قال: افعل ما تريد .. افعل ما تحب، لا. قال:  افعل ما تؤمر به، فإذا أمرك سيدك بذبحي فاذبحني، وإذا أمر سيدك بإبعادي  فأبعدني:  افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ  الصَّابِرِينَ  [الصافات:102] فهذا هو الغلام الذكي الطاهر النقي؛ لأنه من  شجرة مباركة هي هاجر .وقد حفظنا لها كلمة، لو نجمع جامعيات نساء العالم  -والله- ما وقفن هذا الموقف. فإن قال قائل: لم الشيخ ينكت على  الجامعيات؟أقول: لأننا ذقنا المرارة، وما زلنا نتجرع الألم من خروج النساء  وسفورهن في وظائفهن، واختلاطهن بالفحول، فخمت الدنيا، وتعفنت بالفجور.فإن  قال قائل: ما هذه الكلمة؟أقول: لما أمر إبراهيم عليه السلام بأن ينقل هاجر  وطفلها إسماعيل من القدس إلى مكة بأمر الله، والعلة في ذلك أن سارة عليها  السلام امرأة إبراهيم وبنت عمه كانت لا تلد، فهي عاقر أو عقيم، فلما تسرى  إبراهيم هاجر التي وهبته إياها، فـسارة كان لها هاجر وقد أعطاها إياها ملك  مصر، وذلك لما شاهد الآيات الإلهية فما كان منه إلا أن أكرمها، ومن جملة ما  أكرمها به أن أعطاها خادمة تخدمها، وكانت هاجر أم إسماعيل، فوهبتها له  يتسراها.والتسري أن يكون للفحل جارية خادمة، رقيقة؛ مستعبدة، سواء أخذها من  نصيبه في الغزو والفتح أو اشتراها أو ورثها، وهذه الجارية الخادمة من لطف  الله .. من رحمة الله .. من إحسان الله إلى عباده أن أذن لمن يملكها أن  يحسن فراشها وثيابها، ويقلل من خدمتها، ويطأها عسى أن تلد له ولداً، فتصبح  أم ولد، ومن يعرف هذا الكمال وهذا التشريع سوى الله؟!فأهدتها إبراهيم  فتسراها فأنجبت له إسماعيل، وبدأت الغَيرة في النساء فأخذت الغيرة سارة  قالت: كيف هي الحرة .. هي امرأة النبي .. ما تلد؟ وقلبها متمزق على الولد،  وهذه ابنة أمس تلد؟فما أطاقت أن ترى هذا الولد ولا أمه، فألهم إبراهيم أو  أوحي إليه أن انقل هاجر إلى جبال فاران، إلى الوادي الأمين، فأخذها وطفلها،  وكانت هاجر تعفي الأثر حتى لا تعرف سارة إلى أين ذهبوا، ودخل وادي مكة،  وما به عريب ولا أنيس، جبال فقط، ووضعها وطفلها، ومعها زاد لا يكفي لأكثر  من ثلاثة أيام: جراب فيه خبز، وآنية فيها ماء وتركهم.وتركهما في حجر  إسماعيل، وقفل راجعاً، فلما تجاوز مسافة عشر خطوات .. عشرين نادته وقالت:  آلله أمرك بهذا يا إبراهيم، فتتركني وطفلي في هذا الوادي لا أنيس ولا عريب؟  قال: نعم. قالت: إذاً فاذهب، فإنه لا يضيعنا.أعطوني مؤمناً من هذا النوع  يقول: اذهب فإنه لا يضيعنا، فهذه هي هاجر أم إسماعيل، فهل نملك هذا  المعتقد، وهذا النور في قلوبنا؟إن أحدنا إذا أرشد إلى ترك معصية تجده يقول:  مع الأسف إن الظروف والأحوال والعيش والحياة تغيرت فكيف نترك هذا؟أقول:  أين التوكل على الله؟فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! لا تلمنا إننا ما عرفنا الله،  من حدثنا عنه؟ من عرفنا به؟ نجلس عشرين .. ثلاثين سنة في المقاهي،  والملاهي، ومجالس الكلام لا نتحدث يوماً عن الله، فكيف نعرف الله؟أقول:  إذاً أستغفر الله لي ولكم، هو هذا.ونعود إلى النسخ؛ إذ قال إبراهيم للغلام  الصغير: يا إسماعيل! إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك، فقال:  فَانظُرْ مَاذَا  تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ  [الصافات:102] سبحان الله!  إبراهيم النبي الرسول يؤمر؟ فلا يستطيع أن يفعل برأيه أبداً، وهل يستطيع  أحد منا لو كنا مسلمين أن يعمل شيئاً برأيه؟ والله لا يستطيع، فلا بد من  أمر الله عز وجل في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله، في جل أفعالنا، فلا نقول، ولا  نتكلم، ولا ننام، ولا نأكل، ولا نشرب، ولا نبيع، ولا نشتري، ولا نتزوج،  ولا نطلق إلا بأوامر.لعلي واهم! والله كما تعلمون. هل تستطيع أن تأكل بدون  إذن الله؟! فإن استطعت فكل الخنزير والجيفة.هل تستطيع أن تبني بدون ما تكون  هناك حاجة إلى البناء؟ والله ما كان.وهكذا: هل تستطيع أن تتزوج بدون حاجة  .. أن تطلق بدون ضرورة؟إذاً ما عندنا عمل يصدر عن غير تعليم من الله  ورسوله.وشاء الله وخرج به من بيت هاجر يمشي معه وودع أمه: نستودعكم الله  إلى منى حيث يراق الدم، وجملته وحسنته؛ هذا لله، وانتهى به إلى منى،  واعترضه العدو الألد الخصم المبين إبليس في جمرة العقبة الجمرة الكبرى،  وقال: أي إبراهيم! ماذا تفعل بهذا الغلام؟ تذبح فلذة كبدك؟ الله يأمر بهذا؟  ارجع بابنك خيراً لك. فعرفه ورماه بسبع حصيات، وبقيت لنا إلى اليوم، ثم  مشى فاعترضه عند الجمرة الوسطى: أي إبراهيم! يا خليل الرحمن! ربك في غنى عن  هذا الغلام فكيف تذبحه؟ فطرده حتى الجمرة الأخيرة ثلاث مرات، وإبراهيم  ثابت موقن أن الله أمره وعرف العدو من هو، وانتهى إلى مكان الذبح عند مسجد  الخيف وهناك:  وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ  [الصافات:103] أي: صرعه على جبينه،  والمدية في يده: باسم الله، فوضعها فوقفت وتحول الحديد إلى حطب.قال تعالى:   وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  [الصافات:104] فالتفت وإذا بجبريل  معه كبش سمين جميل ذبيح: خذ هذا، واترك هذا  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ  عَظِيمٍ   *  وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ   *  سَلامٌ عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ   *  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [الصافات:107-110] لا  المسيئين في أعمالهم وأقوالهم وحياتهم.وهذا نسخ، فقد أمره أن يذبح، وخرج  لأداء أمر الله ثم شاء الله أن ينسخ لما امتحن؟ وبرز إبراهيم وظهر؛ لأنه  يتهيأ للإمامة الكبرى قال:  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   [الصافات:107].وهل ينسى هذا اليهود؟ كلا، والله إنهم ليعرفونه، إلا أنهم  يتبجحون ويقولون: الذبيح إسحاق وليس إسماعيل، وهذا عناد ومكابرة، فإسحاق ما  وجد بعد.إذاً: هذا نسخ فكيف يجهله اليهود؟لا يجهلون يا شيخ، إنهم يعاندون  ويريدون إطفاء نور الله لزعزعة القلوب والإيمان فيها بين المؤمنين، وهذا  لأنهم كانوا يتكلمون بلسان العرب ويعيشون معهم، والآن إذا لم تخالطهم  وتتكلم بلسانهم قد لا تعرف عنهم شيئاً، لكن الصفات والنعوت التي نعتها الله  موجودة فيهم بالحرف الواحد، ظاهرة لمن خالطهم ومارس الحياة معهم.إذاً: بطل  ما ادعاه اليهود وافتروه وكذبوه، وثبت أن لله أن ينسخ ما يشاء، وهاهو ذا  تعالى قد أنزل هذه الآيات في الرد عليهم، وقال:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ  أَوْ نُنسِهَا  [البقرة:106] أي: نمحها من قلب نبينا  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ  مِنْهَا  [البقرة:106] مصلحة وفائدة وكمال ورقي للأمة، أو بخير منها.                                                                     

** أقسام النسخ                                                                                                   * *

                               عندنا في أقسام النسخ وأنواعه ما يلي:أولاً: هناك النسخ من  أصعب إلى أسهل وأيسر؛ لأن الدين ما نزل في وعاء واحد وفي يوم واحد، فهو دين  التربية والرقي بالإنسان والكمال، وشرع الله عز وجل في خلال ثلاثة وعشرين  سنة وهو ينزل.ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما شرعه الله للمؤمنين من الإذن لهم  بالقتال بعد أن لم يأذن لهم سنوات، فلما تواجدوا وتكاملوا، وقويت شوكتهم   أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا  [الحج:39] وكان  القتال ممنوعاً.وكذلك نزل قول الله تعالى من سورة الأنفال:  إِنْ يَكُنْ  مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ  مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا  [الأنفال:65] فانظر هذه النسبة:  الواحد بعشرة، فيجب أن يثبت الواحد منا أمام عشرة، والمائة منا أيها  المؤمنون لا يحل لهم أن يفروا أو ينهزموا أمام ألف من الكفار مهما كان  شأوهم، وكل هذا لأن المسلمين كانوا أقلية، وكان الإيمان يغير مجرى الحياة،  وكانوا أقوياء، ولكن الله علم أنه سيأتي بعد الصحابة وبعد أولادهم وأحفادهم  من لا يقاتل اثنين بل يهرب؛ لأن هذا التشريع ليس شرعاً خاصاً بالصحابة، بل  هو شرع عام للبشرية كلها في كل أزمنتها وديارها، فنسخ الله ذلك الحكم بأن  نكتفي بواحد مع اثنين، وعشرة مع عشرين، ومائة مع مائتين، وألف مع ألفين،  وعندك الآيات حيث قال:  إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ  يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا  مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ  [الأنفال:65]  ثم قال:  الآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا  فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ  يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ  [الأنفال:66]، وهذا نسخ من  أصعب وشاق إلى أهون وأيسر، وهذه رحمة الله بالمؤمنين. وأنتم لا تشعرون بأن  الذي ينهزم أمام يهودي أو نصراني أو مشرك معناه: أنه ذاب وتمزق وخسر  حياته.وقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [الأنفال:15] لبيك  اللهم لبيك  إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ  الأَدْبَارَ   *  وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلَّا  مُتَحَرِّفًا لِقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزًا إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ بَاءَ  بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   [الأنفال:15-16]. وهذه الآية والله ليست بمنسوخة.فقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا  أي: زاحفين  وجهاً لوجه  فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ  أي: لا تعطوهم ظهوركم  وتهربون، صورة بشعة، وسبحان الله! ما قال: فلا تعطوهم ظهوركم، إنما قال:  أدباركم. وصاحب اللسان يذوق هذا المعنى، فما قال: فلا تولوهم ظهوركم،  وإنما:  فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ ، ودبر الإنسان مؤخره، فلا تعطوهم  أدباركم،  وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ  ساعة الزحف  دُبُرَهُ  اللهم إلا  في حالين:في حال أن يتحيز إلى جماعة من إخوانه يقاتلون لينضم إليهم؛ لأن  من معه هلكوا واستشهدوا، فلا يبقى وحده، بل ينضم إليهم.أو في حال أن يتحيز  إلى فئة وهي التي فيها القيادة كالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن ينوب  منابه.وإذا لم يكن هكذا فالجزاء:  فَقَدْ بَاءَ بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [الأنفال:16].وعندي صورة  أحفظها قديماً ففي أيام إخواننا العثمانيين الأتراك، في بداية الخلافة  عندما فتحوا شرق أوروبا وروعوا العالم، كان الجندي إذا كان في يده المدفع  فإنه يربط نفسه بالسلسلة في المدفع ويقاتل، فيرمي، ويرمي، ويرمي حتى ينفد  سلاحه من الرصاص والقنابل، ويبقى كالأسد حتى يصل إليه العدو ويقتله هكذا،  ولا يولي الدبر؛ لأن الذي يعطي العدو دبره ويهرب حسبه ما حكم الله به عليه،  فقد رجع بغضب إلى بيته الذي هرب إليه، ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير.وهذه  الشجاعة أعطيها المؤمنون بإيمانهم، وبعلمهم، ومعرفتهم، والله علمهم،  ورباهم، وهداهم.ثانياً: ويكون النسخ أيضاً من السهل إلى الصعب، ولله أن  يفعل ما يشاء، ولكنه العليم الحكيم. مثاله: في بداية الأمر فرض الله الصيام  على المؤمنين أن يصوموا يوم عاشوراء فقط، فقد جاء النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إلى المدينة؛ دار الهجرة فوجد فيها اليهود يصومون يوم عاشوراء بنسائهم  وأطفالهم، فسألهم فقالوا: ( هذا يوم نجى الله فيه موسى وبني إسرائيل من  الغرق من البحر، فقال: نحن أولى بموسى منكم ). لأنهم كفروا بموسى، وعبثوا،  وفسدوا، وفعلوا، فنحن أولى بهذا منكم، فصام وأمر المؤمنين بالصيام؛ النساء  والرجال والأطفال.وبعد ذلك نسخ الله هذا بصيام شهر رمضان:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:183] إلى أن  قال:  شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ  الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا ...  [البقرة:185] الآيات.  فهذا نسخ من السهل إلى الصعب، وهو عكس الأول، فالأول نسخ من الصعب إلى  السهل لحال المسلمين وضعفهم، وهنا صيام يوم فماذا يفعل هذا اليوم في صاحبه؟  أما صيام شهر كامل فهو يهذب النفس، ويزكي الروح، ويصحح الجسم، وتتفتت  الشحوم التي في البطن، فهذا الشهر له قيمته، ولكنه أصعب من يوم واحد.فهذا  نسخ عكس الأول، من السهل إلى الصعب.ثالثاً: نسخ لا صعوبة فيه ولا سهولة، لا  في الأول ولا في الثاني، وهذا قضاء الله وتدبيره.مثاله: كانت قبلتنا التي  نصلي إليها الصلوات الخمس في المدينة النبوية إلى بيت المقدس غرباً،  وبالتحديد في الشمال الغربي كانت القبلة، وخلال سنة وخمسة أشهر كان  المؤمنون يصلي بهم رسول الله، ويستقبلون بيت المقدس، فاغتاظ اليهود: آه!  يدعي أن ديننا باطل ومنسوخ وهو يستقبل قبلتنا. فنسخ الله هذه وهو يصلي، ولا  أذكر هل نسخ هذا في الروضة أو في مسجد بني سلمة.ومنهم من يقول: كان عليه  الصلاة والسلام مدعواً في وليمة في ديار بني سلمة في مسجد القبلتين، وعندما  كان في الصلاة شرع الله الاستقبال إلى البيت فدار ودار الصحابة معه إلى  الكعبة، فلهذا سموه مسجد القبلتين.وأما أهل قباء فكانوا يصلون الصبح فأتاهم  آت يقول: يرحمكم الله! لقد تحولت القبلة إلى الكعبة، فاستداروا كما هم  عليه بإمامهم وصفوفهم.وهنا أقول: لو تمرن المسلمين بالعصا عشرين سنة فإنهم  لا يستطيعون أن يستديروا هكذا وهم في صلاتهم، ووددنا لو تم هذا فقط في رمي  الجمرات، فما وجد أن يصدم بعضنا بعضاً، ونحن هائجون كالجمال، وأحياناً  نصرخ: يا جماعة! ليس اليهود هنا، ولا يوجد رشاشات.من يهذبنا؟! من يربينا؟!  من يعلمنا؟!تلك الزمرة المؤمنة يأتيهم المخبر: إن القبلة قد تحولت،  فيستديرون كلهم بصفوفهم وبنظام حتى يتحول من كان في الشمال إلى الغرب، وهم  من وراء.أقول: أيها المسلم! درب جماعتك بالعصا، وخذ طلاب المدرسة فقط فإنك  لا تستطيع، ولا تأخذ الشيوخ والكبار.المهم عندنا كلمة خالدة! نحن هابطون  وهم طالعون، فهل يستوي الهابط مع الطالع؟!مثال على هذا: عندنا المرأة ..  الشاب .. الرجل، يسمع الإمام يقرأ بالفاتحة جهراً، والله لا يحفظها، مع أنه  يصلي مع الإمام عشرين سنة، ولا يستطيع أن يحفظها كما نزلت، بل يقرأ: يكا  نعبد ويكا نستعين.وهذه أم الفضل امرأة العباس عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أم عبد الله تقول: ( صليت وراء رسول الله المغرب فقرأ بسورة المرسلات عرفاً  فحفظتها ) فأعطني مسلماً الآن يسمعها لأول مرة يحفظها فنعطيه مليار دولار،  مستحيل! وهذا واقع، وعرفنا شبيبة يسمع أغنية من عاهر في شريط أو في إذاعة  فيحفظها باللحن، حتى بالصيغة.ما الفرق؟كانوا طالعين ونحن هابطون.تجد الرجل  يصلي وراء الإمام أربعين عاماً لا يحفظ الفاتحة، وهو يسمعها في الصباح  والمساء. والعلة أنهم جهلونا وأبعدونا عن الروح الإلهي فمتنا، وأصبح القرآن  لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى، فإذا دخلت مدينة من المدن ومررت في أزقة ضيقة  وسمعت القرآن فاعلم أن عندهم ميتاً، فلا يجتمعون إلا على القرآن للميت، ولن  تجد من يقول لك: أي بني أو يا أُخيَّ! تعال أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن.أنا  عشت سبعين سنة ما رأيت إلا واحداً فقط رحمة الله عليه، سمع هذا الكلام فصار  يأتي يقول لي: يا أبا بكر! سمعني شيئاً من القرآن، فأقرأ عليه وهكذا.مع أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي سن هذا الطريق فقال لـعبد الله بن  مسعود : ( يا ابن أم عبد ! أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن ) وجلس وأصغى يسمع، فعجب  عبد الله وقال: ( أعليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ؟ قال: نعم، إني أحب أن أسمعه من  غيري ).هل عرفت رجلاً قال لك: تعال من فضلك اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن إلا  إذا كان مريضاً يريد الشفاء، أما ليتعلم الهدى فلا .. لا. فكيف إذاً لا  نهبط إلى الحضيض؟!إذاً: فنسخ الله القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة، وليس  في هذا تفاضل أو عسر وصعوبة أبداً، فاستقبل هكذا أو هكذا، فليس فيه انتقال  من صعب إلى يسير أو من يسير إلى صعب.رابعاً: هناك نسخ آخر، وهو أن ترفع  الآيات نهائياً فلا تبقى في كتاب الله ويبقى حكمها معمول به.وقد ثبت  بالإجماع قول الله تعالى: (والشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالاً  من الله والله عزيز حكيم) ومن ثَمَّ نسخ اللفظ وبقي الحكم، فطبق هذا رسول  الله وعمر وأصحابه، فالمحصن وهو الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة،  وغير المحصنين يجلدون مائة جلدة، ويغربون سنة، وهذه الآية لا يصلى بها  أبداً، ولا توجد في المصحف، ولكن نزلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قرآناً ثم نسخها الله، أما قال:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:106]؟ بلى.خامساً: النسخ من حكم إلى  حكم.وقد علمتم أن الأدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أوجب الواجبات،  وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر يعيا ويتعب، ويأخذه النعاس، والجوع،  والعطش، فليس بملك، وتعرفون ماذا يفعل حب رسول الله في النفوس، فكل مؤمن  يريد أن يخلو بالرسول دقيقة، ومن هو الذي يظفر بدقيقة فقط.ولو ترك لهم  الرسول الأمر فكيف سيأكل ويشرب .. وكيف سينام؟ لأن كل واحد يريد أن يجلس  معه، فأدبهم الله عز وجل وأنزل قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ  صَدَقَةً ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ  [المجادلة:12] ففهموا أن القضية  ليست قضية مال، وإنما قضية إيجاد وقت للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ينام فيه  أو يأكل فيه أو يستريح، فلما فهموا عرفوا، وما أصبح من يقدم على أن يتكلم  مع الرسول سراً.ويروى أن أول من فعل هذا وهو الأول والأخير هو علي رضي الله  عنه، فتصدق بصدقة، وجاء يقرع باب رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنزلت الآية  تنسخ هذا؛ إذ قال تعالى:  أَأَشْفَقْتُمْ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ  نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَاتٍ فَإِذْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَتَابَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ...  [المجادلة:13] الآية. فنسخ الله الحكم الأول بالثاني، والله  يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد.هذه أمثلة وغيرها كثير.                                                                     

** مجمل تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               قول ربنا تعالى:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا   [البقرة:106] يُنسيها الرسول  سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلا تَنسَى  [الأعلى:6] نعم،  وإذا أراد أن يُنسي ما قرأه يفعل الله ما يشاء.قال:  نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ  مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا  [البقرة:106] وعلل لذلك بقوله:  أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ   يا رسولنا! أيها العاقل يا من يسمع!  أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:106] بلى، مَن مِن المؤمنين لا يعرف هذا؟ ما  يصعب على الله أبداً أو يعز عليه أن يستبدل حكماً بحكم أو سورة بسورة أو  آية بآية، فهو يفعل ما يشاء، وهو على كل شيء قدير.ولكن اعلم أنه لا يشرع  إلا من أجل إكمال الإنسان وإسعاده، فإن كانت واجبات فلتزكية نفسه وتطهيرها،  وإن كان نهياً عن موبقات وآثام فمن أجل الإبقاء على ذلك الطهر والصفاء حتى  لا يتلوث، فهذا الأصل.وفي نفس الوقت ما شرع الله أمراً أمر به إلا وفيه  فائدة لجسم الإنسان .. لماله .. لعقله .. لحريمه .. لحياته.والله الذي لا  إله غيره! ما شرع الله شرعاً لا أمر بأمر ولا نهى عن نهي إلا لصالح الآدمي  المؤمن، وتتبع ذلك تجد الآثار واضحة كالشمس.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السموات والأرض ..)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  [البقرة:107] بلى؟ فكل مملوك في السماء والأرض  لله. فله أن يعطي .. يمنع .. يرفع .. يضع .. يعز .. يذل .. يقدم، فهو ملكه،  أيجوز أن تعترض؟!وهذه صفعة لليهود، كيف تعترضون على الله؟وقوله:  أَلَمْ  تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ   فما دام له  ملك السماوات والأرض فأنت لما تطلب امرأة تريد أن تتزوج تقول: يا رسول  الله! أنا في حماك .. أنا في بلدك .. أنا بين يديك، فادع الله لي، هذا لا  يجوز لأن الرسول لا يملك، وآخر يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر ! يا راعي  الحمراء! أنا كذا.لا يطلب شيء من غير الله.فإن قال قائل: لم هذا يا  شيخ؟قلنا: بلغنا أن كل مملوك لله، فكيف تطلب ممن ليس له ملك!وهذا يشبه من  كان في أرض خربة ليس فيها أحد، وإذا به يدعو ويصيح: يا أهل الدار! أنا  جائع، أنا ضمآن. وليس في الخربة واحد أبداً. فيمر به أخونا ينصحه: حرام  عليك؛ طول الليل وأنت تصرخ، وليس في البيت أحد، اقصد بيتاً فيه ناس  يسمعون.وهذا مثل حالتنا، تجد الرجل العالم يمر بأخيه يدعو عند الحسين أو  فاطمة : يا سيدي! ويبكي، ويصرخ، ويطلب، وما يقول له: يا عبد الله! هذا لا  ينفع، ولا يعطيك شيئاً أبداً، وهذا واقع من إندونيسيا إلى المغرب.فهذه  الأمة هبطت؛ لأنها هجرت هذا الكتاب.وقالوا لها: القرآن الكريم إذا فسرته  وأصبت فأنت مخطئ، وإذا أخطأت كفرت. فصوابه خطأ، وخطؤه كفر، فحجبوا أمة  الإسلام عن النور، وأبعدوها عن الحياة فماتت، وذبحوها، وسلخوها.فإن قال  قائل: يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟أقول ذلك؛ لأن خمسة ملايين يهودي قهروا ألف  مليون مسلم، وأذلوهم إلى الآن .. وإلى هذه الساعة، فهذا واقع أو نحن  نائمون؟لكن من فعل بنا هذا؟الجواب: الله، وإياك أن تعيش مع التائهين:  أمريكا، بريطانيا، فرنسا، فهذا الكلام هراء، والله لا فاعل إلا هو، فهو  مالك الملك، فلما تمردنا عليه وعصيناه، وخرجنا عن طاعته، وهبطنا عن  كمالاتنا أدبنا الله بأعظم آية ما عرفت في التاريخ، فأذل الخلق وأجبنهم على  الإطلاق يحكمون العالم الإسلامي، وهذه آية من الآيات.. وهي أعظم آية في  هذا الكون.قال تعالى:  وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا  نَصِيرٍ  [البقرة:107] وللأسف أن هناك من يقول: لا لا، هناك أولياء لنا،  وأنصار ينصروننا.وليس من المعقول أنك تجد من دون الله ولياً ونصيراً والله  يقول:  وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ  أي: يتولاكم  وَلا  نَصِيرٍ  [البقرة:107] ينصركم أبداً، فافزعوا إلى الله، ولوذوا بجنابه،  واطرحوا بين يديه، واطلبوا رضاه، واسلكوا سبيله فتكملوا، وتسعدوا،  وتنجوا.قالوا: لا لا لا، خلينا مع الخرافات.فإن قلت: إذاً أذلنا الله. قال  قائلهم: يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟أنا أقول: أسألكم بالله: ما بلغكم أن العالم  الإسلامي استعمرته بريطانيا، وفرنسا، وإيطاليا .. فأذلوهم وقهروهم، وتم هذا  لأننا هبطنا، وتخلينا عن الروح فمتنا، لا أقل ولا أكثر، تأديب الله عز  وجل.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          يقول تعالى:  أَمْ تُرِيدُونَ  [البقرة:108] بل تريدون، أم بمعنى  بل  تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوا رَسُولَكُمْ كَمَا سُئِلَ مُوسَى مِنْ  قَبْلُ  [البقرة:108] وهذه لنا، تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من  قبل إذ قالوا له: أرنا الله جهرة، فهم يسمعون كلام الله بجبل الطور قالوا:  لا، نريد أن نرى الله جهرة. فهل تريدون أنتم هكذا؟قال:  وَمَنْ يَتَبَدَّلِ  الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  [البقرة:108]  أخطأ وسط الطريق المنجي، المزكي، المفلح، المسعد.فقوله:  وَمَنْ  يَتَبَدَّلِ الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ  أي: يأخذ الكفر ويعطي الإيمان، ويترك  شرع الله ويأخذ قوانين الشرق والغرب، كمبادئ الاشتراكية.  فَقَدْ ضَلَّ   وسط الطريق، فهلك وتمزق.وما زال العالم الإسلامي نائماً، فما عرفوا، ولو  فتحوا أعينهم وعرفوا -والله- لاجتمعوا في الروضة أو في الكعبة وتعاهدوا:  أنت إمام المسلمين، وكل البلاد الإسلامية ولايات، والحكم واحد، والشريعة  واحدة، وفي أربعة وعشرين ساعة والدنيا كلها نور، وقد دعونا إلى هذا، وكتبنا  رسائل من أربعين سنة، ولكن لا التفاتة.إذاً: لعلنا مسحورون، وأنا خائف أن  يكون اليهود قد سحرونا، فأصبحنا لا نقبل على الله، ولا على دينه، والسحر هو  هذا، الرجل يسحر عن امرأته فيصبح يكرهها، وجائز أن اليهود سحرونا.على كل  حال! نترك الأمر لله، والذي يجب علينا أن نعرف أننا عبيد الله، فلنفزع إليه  حتى تنتهي هذه الفتن والإحن، والمحن، والفوضى، وكل مؤمن يقول: أنا مسلم،  ويلزم الصمت، ويعبد الله عز وجل، ويكف لسانه وفرجه.وصل اللهم على نبينا  محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
تفسير سورة البقرة - (75)
الحلقة (82)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (45) 


كثيراً ما نغفل عن أعظم نعمة أنعم الله بها علينا نحن المسلمين، وهي نعمة  الإسلام، في حين عرف اليهود عظم هذه النعمة، فحسدونا عليها، وتمنوا لو نرجع  مثلهم كفاراً، نصارى أو وثنيين أو أي شيء آخر، إلا أن نكون مسلمين، فتباً  لهم كيف عرفوا الحق وأعرضوا عنه، ومع هذا أمرنا الله سبحانه بالعفو والصفح  عنهم حتى يأتي أمره بشيء آخر، كما أمرنا بالثبات على الإسلام؛ لأن فيه  الفلاح لنا، والغيظ لأولئك.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ  يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ  أَنفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُوا  وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَمَا  تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:109-110].                               

** كيد كثير من أهل الكتاب للمؤمنين وإرادة كفرهم                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره:   وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:109] هذا خبر، والمخبر هو  الله جل جلاله:  وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ  يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا  [البقرة:109] ونحن  نصدق خبر الله.ومن الجائز أن يكذب غير الله والمرسلين والأنبياء، أما الله  عز وجل؛ العليم الحكيم فهذا خبره، ومن شك فيه كفر.قوله:  وَدَّ  بمعنى: أحب  ورغب فوق العادة كَثِيرٌ  وهذا من الاحتراز المطلوب، ولم يقل: ود الذين  كفروا من أهل الكتاب إنما قال:  وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ  وقد يوجد فرد وأفراد في  المدينة .. في القرية .. في الإقليم .. في قرن من القرون لا يودون هذا الود  الباطل الفاسد الناتج عن الحسد، لكن صيغة (كثير) دالة على أن كثيراً من  أهل الكتاب -وهم اليهود والنصارى- يودون كفرنا، وأن نخرج من إسلامناً؛  لنتساوى معهم. لا يريدوننا أن نظفر، ونفوز، ونعلو، ونسمو، ونسود، ونقود،  ونحكم، ونعلم، وهم جهلة .. فسقة .. فسدة بمعنى الكلمة، فما يرضون بهذا،   وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا  [البقرة:109].أما جمعيات التنصير ورجالها فهم  يعملون إلى هذه الدقيقة ليل نهار، والأموال تغدق عليهم من المنظمات  والشركات والمؤسسات، ولا همّ لهم إلا أن يخرجوا المسلمين من دين الله، أما  اليهود فلا تسأل، فهم أقلية وضعفة، ولكن مكرهم وكيدهم أمر عظيم، فيستطيعون  أن يخرجوا المسلمين من دينهم بالابتسامة.إذاً: ماذا نفعل والواقع هو هذا؟إن  الله عز وجل أراد بهذا أن يحذرنا لنحذر .. أن ينبهنا لننتبه، ولنعرف من هو  العدو الذي يريد أن يسلبنا نور الله، وأن يرمي بنا في مزابل الحياة، إنهم  الكثير من اليهود والنصارى.قوله:  لَوْ  وهذه للتمني  لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ  [البقرة:109] بالله ولقائه .. بالله وكتبه ورسله  .. بالله وقضائه وقدره .. بالله ووعده ووعيده، إذ هذه هي الطاقات  الدافعة.وكثيراً ما نقول: الإيمان الحق بمثابة الطاقة الدافعة، والقطار ذو  العشرين عربة، تدفعه طاقة واحدة، والطائرة التي تحمل ستمائة نفس تدفعها  الطاقة، فالإيمان بمثابة الطاقة الدافعة، فإذا قوي تحول الآدمي إلى أسد،  وإذا ضعف أهان العبد، وأصبح كالهر أو دوناً من الهر، وإذا قويت هذه الطاقة  في النفس صام الدهر .. خاض المعارك .. جاع .. صبر، واستطاع أن يصبر على  الغريزة خمساً وعشرين سنة، وهو ينتقل من ثغر إلى آخر .. يجاهد، ولم يعرف  النساء، ولم يفكر في الخروج.وصاحب هذه الطاقة إذا وضعت بين يديه أطنان  الذهب والفضة، وهو يعرف أن هذا ليس له، وأنها محرمة عليه، فوالله لن يمد  يده إليها، ولا التمس منها ريالاً واحداً.ونؤمن بما أمرنا الله أن نؤمن به  من الغيب والشهادة، فلو أخبرنا تعالى أو أخبرنا رسوله بأن هذا الجدار  سيتصدع وتخرج منه دابة، قلنا: آمنا بالله، ولا نقول كيف؟ أو متى؟ أو لم؟ أو  مستحيل، أو هذا غير معقول، والله ما نقول هذا، وهذا الإيمان صاحبه كأنه  يشاهد الله .. كأنه يعيش مع الله، وهو كذلك، والله إننا لمع الله، ولكننا  غافلون ومخدرون؛ ما نشعر، أما قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا  كُنْتُمْ  [الحديد:4]؟ بلى. فكيف -إذاً- نجرؤ على أن نقول الباطل، أو نرتكب  المنكر، أو نفحش في قول أو عمل، وأنت مع الله، والله ينظر إليك؟ولا يفهمن  عاقل أن هذه دعوة إلى الحلولية، معاذ الله، فالله فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه،  وإنما نحن بين يديه، فهذا القمر؛ الكوكب المنير، الآن يطلع وحيثما كنت هو  معك، وليس بلاصق بك أو جالس معك، إنما هو معك، والله الذي يقول عن نفسه:   وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ  [الزمر:67].فهل تريد أن تفهم أنك لست مع  الله؟حركاتك .. سكناتك .. خواطر قلبك ونفسك، والكل بين يدي الله.الله الله  لو تغلغل هذا الإيمان في قلوب البشر، وأصبحوا يعيشون مع الله، فمن يجرؤ أن  يسب مؤمناً أو أخاك؟من يقدر على أن ينظر نظرة حرمها الله، فتأمن البلاد  والعباد، فلا سرقة .. ولا زنا .. ولا كذب .. ولا غش .. ولا خداع .. ولا شح  .. ولا بخل .. ولا باطل .. ولا زور، سبحان الله! فأصبحنا في جنة الدنيا،  وكأننا في الملكوت الأعلى، وهذا الذي من أجله أنزل الله الكتاب وبعث  الرسول.إذاً:  وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا  [البقرة:109]، والكفار: جمع  كافر.والكفر لغة هو: التغطية، حتى إن الفلاح الذي يبذر البذر في الأرض  ويكفره بالتراب؛ حتى لا تلتقطه الطيور، يقال فيه: كافر، واقرءوا لذلك قول  الله تعالى:  كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ   [الحديد:20]، كمثل مطر نزل فأعجب الفلاحين نباته.فالكفر: التغطية  والدس.فكيف يكفر الله يا عبد؟! هل هناك من يقدر على أن يستر الله  ويغطيه؟نعم، يكفر الله فيقول: لا وجود له. يقال له: أين الله؟ يقول: غير  معلوم، ولا معروف، ولا موجود، ولا ظاهر، فهذا قد كفر الله بالنسبة إليه،  ولمن يعلمهم الكفر. فالكفر هو الجحود والتغطية.ويريد أعداء الإسلام من أهل  الكتاب في الزمان الماضي والحالي والمقبل والمستقبل، يريدون ألا نقول: لا  إله إلا الله. يريدون أن نقول: الآلهة ثلاثة أقانيم: الروح القدس، والأب،  والابن.والعجب من هذه الخرافة كيف تستقر في عقول الحكماء .. الأطباء ..  الطيارين .. الخبراء، وتستقر في أذهانهم: أن الله مكون من ثلاثة أقانيم،  وهذا هو الإله.ولنترك هذا إذ عافانا الله منه ونجانا، ولكن فقط نذكر  أعداءنا؛ لنحترس منهم، ونتحفظ منهم، ونعرف ما يحملون لنا من مكر وكيد  لإطفاء هذا النور علينا ونصبح أمثالهم.فأندية اللواط الآن في أوروبا تفتح  علانية، أما الإجرام، والتلصص، والخيانة، والكذب فحدث ولا حرج، أما المروءة  والفحولة فقد انتهيتا، أما أما.. ومع هذا ما شعروا بالنقص أبداً، فما  زالوا منتفخين؛ منتفشين؛ ولعل السر في ذلك أنهم يريدون أن يجذبونا إليهم،  وأن ينقلونا إلى ساحاتهم؛ لنصبح مثلهم، إذ هذا الذي أخبر تعالى به:  وَدَّ  كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا  [البقرة:109].                                                                     

** حسد اليهود هو سبب عدائهم للمؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى بعد ذلك:  حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنفُسِهِمْ   [البقرة:109]، فذكر العلة والسبب التي من أجلها يودون كفرنا، وإخراجنا من  ملة الإسلام، ألا وهو الحسد.ما هو الحسد؟الحسد معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات:  داء الأمم من قبلنا، وهو داء خطير، أخطر من أدواء الجسم، من الإيدز إلى  الملاريا، وهذا الداء هو الذي يتسبب في كل فتنة تقع.                                                                     

** أنواع الحسد                                                                                                   * *

                               والحسد عندنا ثلاثة أنواع:النوع الأول: أن يتمنى -وأعيذك  بالله يا سامعي- المرء زوال النعمة عن فلان، فلو كان فلان غنياً فإن الحاسد  يود في قلبه .. في نفسه، وقد ينطق بلسانه فيقول: لو سلب الله هذا المال،  وأصبح فقيراً مثلنا. هذا نوع.وأخطر منه: أن يتمنى زوال النعمة عن فلان ولو  لم تحصل له هو.ومثال النوع الأول أيضاً أن ترى رجلاً جميلاً سليماً صحيحاً  فتقول: آه لو كنت مثله، وتحب من كل قلبك أن تكون هذه النعمة لك أنت دونه،  وهذا النوع أخف من النوع الثاني الذي يتمنى فيه صاحبه زوال النعمة عن فلان  ولو لم تحصل له، فالمهم أن يراه فقيراً أو أعمى أو ذليلاً، ولو لم يحصل له  ذلك النعيم الذي حسده من أجله.فهيا نطهر قلوبنا، فلا يبيتن أحدنا ليلة إلا  وقلبه خال من هذه الأمنيات الكاذبة الفاسدة.فإذا أعطى الله فلاناً! فهذا  ربه الذي أعطاه وليس أنت، فوهبه علماً .. مالاً .. شرفاً .. صحة بدنية،  ووهبه ما شاء، فاسأل الله أن يعطيك مثله، فأنت عبده وهو عبده، أما أن تعترض  على الله وتقول: لم أعطاه وأنا ما أعطاني، فهذا الموقف لا يقفه ذو إيمان؛  لأنه سفَّه الله عز وجل، وادعى أنه ظلم ولم يعدل، فكيف يعطي فلاناً ولا  يعطيني؟ وهذا الموقف لا يقفه مؤمن بحق.أما النوع الثاني: فيتمنى زوال هذه  النعمة ولو لم تحصل له، فالمهم ألا يراه يركب هذه السيارة أو هذه البغلة أو  الدابة.وهناك نوع ثالث أطلق عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لفظ الحسد،  وهو في الحقيقة غبطة وليس بحسد، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا حسد إلا  في اثنتين )، الأولى: أن ترى رجلاً ذا علم يعمل بعلمه ويعلمه، فتتمنى على  الله أن لو تكون مثله، فأنت تعلم وتعمل بعلمك وتعلمه الليل والنهار، قال: (  رجل آتاه الله الحكمة فهو يعمل بها ليل نهاراً )، فهذا الاغتباط محمود.أو  ترى رجلاً غنياً؛ ثرياً؛ كثير المال، ينفقه ليل نهار، ويده سحاء الليل  والنهار، فتسأل الله أن لو يكون لك مال فتفعل مثلما يفعل هذا الرجل السخي  الكريم، الذي يطعم الفقراء والمساكين، وهذا التمني محمود، وإن سماه الرسول  حسداً؛ لأن فيه معنى الحسد؛ لنظره إلى نعمة الغير، لكن ما نظر إليها  ليسلبها صاحبها أو يتمنى سلبها، وإنما ود أن لو كان مثله ليفعل ما يفعل،  فذاك أعطاه الله القرآن، والعلم، والحكمة، فهو يعلم، ويعمل، ويهدي الناس،  وطبعاً كل ذي رغبة في الكمال يود لو كان مثله. والثاني: يرى ثرياً من  أثرياء الناس، وهو ينفق ماله الليل والنهار، فيود لو كان له مثل هذا المال،  ليفعل مثلما فعل هذا المؤمن، فهذا الحسد المحمود.                                                                     

** ظهور الحق لليهود وإعراضهم عنه                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى بعد ذلك ذاكراً علة أخرى:  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ  [البقرة:109]، وقد عرفتم أن اليهود كانوا  يتطلعون إلى النبوة المحمدية، فنزحوا من الشام إلى المدينة من أجلها، إذ  بشارات عيسى وموسى عليهما السلام موجودة في الإنجيل والتوراة، فنزحوا إلى  هذه البلاد، وسكنوا المدينة مهاجر النبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم  انتظاراً للبعثة المحمدية، ليؤمنوا به، ويقاتلوا العرب والعجم دونه،  ويستردوا ملكهم، وشرفهم، وكمالهم.وكانوا يتطلعون لاسيما لما بعث الرسول،  فقضى ثلاث عشرة سنة في مكة وهم بالمدينة يتحسسون الأخبار، ويترصدون الأنباء  بصورة عجيبة، وينتظرون، فما إن نزل المدينة في السنة الأولى من الهجرة،  وشاء الله أن تتم وقعة بدر، وينتصر فيها، فاسودت وجوههم، وتغيرت قلوبهم،  وانتكسوا، وأعلنوا عن عدائهم، فالأمل الذي كانوا يأملونه ضاع، وعرفوا أنه  ليس لهم، فتواصوا ألا يدخل أحد في دينه، ونافق من نافق، ودخل نفاقاً فقط  لإفساد الملة، وإحباطاً لهذه الدعوة، وكان خيارهم .. أفاضلهم -بالنسبة  إليهم- في الصباح يأتون إلى المسجد ويشهدون شهادة الحق: لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله، ويظلون مع الرسول، وفي الليل يكفرون للفتنة،  آمَنُوا  وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آخِرَهُ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ  [آل  عمران:72]، فيوجدون الفتنة والبلبلة في نفوس الناس: فلان دخل الإسلام فكيف  خرج؟ هل وجده لا شيء؟ فينشرون مجموعة من الخرافات أو الضلالات فقط، وهذا هو  الطابور الخامس للفتنة أو الشائعات الباطلة، إلى هذا الحد.ولا عجب في قول  الله تعالى:  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ  [البقرة:109]، أنه أي:  الإسلام ورسوله وكتابه هو الحق، الذي ما وراءه إلا الباطل، فهذا الذي حملهم  وجمع قلوبهم على العداء للإسلام والمسلمين:  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ  [البقرة:109]، أما قبل أن يعرفوه فكانوا مترددين أو  متحفظين، لكن بعدما ظهر أنه هو الذي يرفع، ويعز، ويكرم، ويعلي شأن العبد  عرفوا هذا، فناصبوه العداء، وأعلنوا الحرب عليه.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى في خطابنا أيها المؤمنون:  فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا  حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ  [البقرة:109]، والعفو معناه: عدم  المؤاخذة، والصفح معناه: الإعراض، أي: أن تعطي عدوك صفحة وجهك، فتعرض عنه،  لا تسب، ولا تشتم، ولا تعير، ولا تقبح.قوله:  فَاعْفُوا  أي: أيها  المؤمنون! لأن ساعة الجهاد ما حلت .. ما دقت، ولا سب، ولا شتم، ولا كذب،  ولا تصفعه، ولا ترفع يديك عليه، بل أعرض عنه، وأعطه صفحة وجهك، وامش.قوله:   وَاصْفَحُوا  أي: عمن يؤذيكم، ويريد إلقاءكم في الفتنة، وإيقاد النار  بينكم، ففي هذا الظرف بالذات ليس لكم قدرة على القتال، ولا عدة ولا عتاد،  فما عليكم إلا العفو والصفح.وقوله:  فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا   إلى متى؟ قال   حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ  متى؟ الله أعلم، أي: حتى تتحد  الكلمة، وتكون لكم عدة وعتاد، فحينئذٍ بسم الله.وأمر الله آت لا يعجزه شيء،  وهذا الأمر هو أن يؤهلكم لحمل السلاح والقتال وإعلان الحرب، وما دمتم ضعفة  .. عجزة .. مشتتين، فخمسة هنا وعشرة هناك، لا يشكلون مدينة واحدة، فما أذن  ربكم في القتال؛ لأنه لا يريد إهلاككم وتدميركم.قال:  فَاعْفُوا  وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ .دعونا ندخل في السياسة قليلاً، فالآن قلوب المؤمنين تقطر  دماً مما يصيب إخواننا في فلسطين، فأنواع العذاب تصب عليهم، ونحن نبكي فقط،  ولو كنا صادقين لأقبلنا على الله عز وجل فتبنا إليه، وأقبلنا في صدق عليه،  فحرمنا ما حرم، وأحللنا ما أحل، وعمرنا بيوته بالبكاء والدموع، وتآخينا،  وتواددنا، وتحاببنا، وتقوينا، وأصبحنا ذوي قدرة وقوة، فيأذن الله لنا  بالقتال، وينصرنا؛ لأنه وعد.والذي آلمنا وأحزننا وأكربنا أننا نجد إخواننا  يعذبون، ونحن نشجعهم، ونسمي تلك الحال الانتفاضة، الانتفاضة! ونحن مطوقون  إسرائيل تطويقاً كاملاً: من الجنوب .. من الشمال .. من الشرق.. من الغرب،  ونحن نملك من العتاد والسلاح ما لا تملكه، ونقول للعزل المساكين الذين هم  تحت الحصار ووراء الأسوار: قاتلوا بالسب، والشتم، والحجارة والبطاطس و..  و.. وهذا المظهر كم من مرة نحلف ونقول: والله لو كان رسول الله بيننا ما  سمح لهم بهذا أبداً، ولا يطلب إليهم أن يعلنوا عداهم لليهود أعداءهم حتى  يفرج الله ما بهم، ونأخذ هذا من قوله:  فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى  يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ  [البقرة:109].فالمسلمون الآن مع الضعف  والعجز، المفروض أن يسلكوا هذا المسلك الرباني، إذ قال لهم:  وَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:43]، وقد كنت أود من إذاعاتنا  الإسلامية وكتابنا أن يقولوا لإخواننا: اصبروا، املئوا بيوت الله بالبكاء،  والصلاة، والدعاء، وتحابوا، وتوادوا، وأظهروا الإسلام حتى يفرج الله عز  وجل، ولا نقول لهم: اثبتوا على السب، والشتم، والتعيير، والاغتيالات، كأننا  ما عرفنا كتاب الله، ولا عرفنا سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فالرسول كان أصحابه يعذبون في مكة بأبشع أنواع العذاب، ويغمسون في الماء  حتى الموت، ويسحبون على الرمضاء والأرض الحارة، وما قال لواحد: سب ولا  اشتم، بل قال:  وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  [الأنعام:108]، ويشكون  فيقول: اصبروا اصبروا!وجاء المدينة، فحصل الذي حصل بمكة، واسمع ما يقول  لهم:  فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا  [البقرة:109]، إلى متى؟ إلى ساعة، وهي أن  توجد لنا القدرة على القتال، والطاقة على الدفع، وحينئذٍ القتال كما  سيأتي.لماذا لا يفهم المسلمون هذا؟لأنهم بعدوا عن القرآن، فالقرآن يقرأ على  الموتى فقط، ولا يقرأ على الأحياء، وهذا الذي نقوله: دلوني على رجل يمر  بأخيه يقول له: من فضلك اجلس اقرأ علي من القرآن، فأتدبر، وأتأمل فيه.  هاتوا؟ لا أحد.إذاً: هذه عبر الكتاب الكريم.قال تعالى:  فَاعْفُوا  وَاصْفَحُوا  [البقرة:109]، بعدما تبين لنا، وعلمنا أن أعداءنا اليهود  والنصارى، وأنهم لا يودون أن نفتقر فقط أو نذل، بل يودون أن نكفر، وما بعد  مصيبة الكفر من مصيبة، ومع هذا يقول:  فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا   [البقرة:109]، لأنكم أقلية وضعفة لا تقدرون على خوض المعركة والحرب،  فاصبروا حتى يتم عددكم وعتادكم، وحينئذٍ يأتي الإذن من مولى الجميع .. من  رب العالمين.  

** استقلال المسلمين عن الاستعمار وتنكرهم للإسلام                                                                                                   * *

                               أذن الله تعالى بالقتال كما في سورة الحج:  أُذِنَ  لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   *  الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ  حَقٍّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ  النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ  وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيرًا وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ  اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ  [الحج:39-40] وعزة الله لينصرن الله من ينصره،   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ   *  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ   [الحج:40-41].ولقد استقل المسلمون استقلالاً كاملاً من سلطة الاستعمار  الغربي، من أسبانيا إلى هولندا، فما استطاع إقليم واحد أو مملكة أو سلطنة  أو جمهورية أن يطيعوا الله في أربع كلمات، أمسحورون أو ماذا؟!الحمد لله  أننا في بعض الخير.الله عز وجل أذن لنا في القتال لما تقوينا وقدرنا،  وعلمنا أن هذا القتال ضروري  وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ  بِبَعْضٍ لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ  فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيرًا وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ   [الحج:40]، ثق بالله العظيم ما تخلف وعد الله، فما من أحد نصر الله إلا  نصره الله.لكن كيف أنصر ربي؟أنصره في دينه .. في رسوله .. في أوليائه .. في  شرعه. وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ   [الحج:40]، هل هناك قوة خرجت عن هبة الله؟ ما من قوة إلا والله واهبها، فهو  على كل شيء قدير، عزيز لا يمانع في شيء، كيف -إذاً- يعد ويخلف؟ والله ما  أخلف:  وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ  [الحج:40].اسمع.. اسمع!  تكونت تلك المملكة الإسلامية من وراء نهر السند إلى وراء الأسبان في خمس  وعشرين سنة فقط بأيامها ولياليها، فهذا وعد الله:  وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ  مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ   *  الَّذِينَ إِنْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:40-41] ماذا فعلوا؟  أَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41].أعود فأقول وابكوا إن شئتم أو اضحكوا: استقلت ثلاثة  وأربعون دولة من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا فما أقيمت الصلاة في بلد، فقط من  شاء أن يصلي ومن شاء أن يغني، وما جبيت زكاة ووزعت على فقراء المؤمنين في  تلك الديار وخارجها أبداً.وما وجد من يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن منكر.ولو أن  منظمة تكون في كل قرية من ثلاثة أنصار، من رجال العلم وكبار السن: أنتم  مسئولون عن القرية، فإذا شاهدتم منكراً أطفئوه وأحبطوه، وغيروه وأزيلوه،  وإذا شاهدتم معروفاً ترك بين إخوانكم فمروا به، وألزموا به حتى يفعله  الناس.يحار العقل كيف نستقل من سلطة بريطانيا من أجل أن نقيم شرع الله ودين  الله؛ لنعبد الله، ثم ننتكس ونتغير ونتنكر لدين الله، وما زالت غضبة الله  ما هي ببعيدة، فلا يفرحن الغافلون.سئل أحدهم: أين الله؟ فقال: بالمرصاد:   إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14].وآية هذا أن الله أذلنا  لليهود، وليس اليهود هم الذين أذلونا، فهم حفنة عددها خمسة ملايين، فوالله  لا أذلنا إلا الله، وهو الذي سلب معارفنا، وعقولنا، وطاقاتنا، وتركنا  كالبهائم.وفعل بنا هذا؛ لأنه مكننا فطردنا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا من  ديارنا، وأصبحنا نحن السادة الحاكمون، وما علينا إلا أن نأمر الناس بعبادة  الله، ونأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر، لكن كان قولنا: لا لا.هل فهم  السامعون والسامعات أو لا؟فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! دعنا من الماضي.                                                                     

** مقومات النصر والتمكين                                                                                                   * *

                               أقول: ما المانع لأي بلد إسلامي أن يجبر المؤمنين على أن  يغشوا بيوت الله، ويشهدوا الصلوات الخمس، ولا يتخلف أحد أبداً؟ما المانع أن  تجبى الزكاة باسم الزكاة فريضة الله، وقاعدة الإسلام الخامسة؟ما المانع أن  يوجد في كل قرية وفي كل حي مجموعة موظفون براتب، ومهمتهم أن يشاهدوا أحوال  الناس، فإذا شاهدوا منكراً غيروه، فإن الرسول ألزمنا بهذا: ( من رأى منكم  منكراً فليغيره بيده، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه )، وإذا رأوا معروفاً متروكاً  أمروا الناس به ليفعلوه.فاحفظوا لنا هذه النعمة؛ حتى يبقى أمننا، ورخاؤنا،  وطهرنا، وصفاؤنا، ونخشى أن نسلب هذا النعيم إذا ما سلكنا هذا السبيل؛ سبيل  الله عز وجل.هل وجد هذا؟ نعم وجد من يقول: هذا تأخر ورجعية، ولكن الله  أرانا آية من آياتها.وهذه الديار ديار الإيمان قبل وجود دولة تأمر بالمعروف  وتنهى عن المنكر، كيف كانت هذه البلاد؟ ما حدثكم آباؤكم؟آه، كان الحاج  يسقونه الماء الحار حتى يخرج الدينار من بطنه.كانت القبور تعبد أكثر مما  تعبد في دياركم، وكانت الأشجار تعبد، وكانت جاهلية عمياء.كيف تحولت؟ والله  ما تستطيع أمريكا ولا روسيا الحمراء ولا أي بلد أن يفعل هذا، فيتحقق أمن  تمشي من طرف المملكة إلى آخرها لا تخاف إلا الله، والله إن بيوتاً تبيت بلا  أبواب، والله إن باعة الذهب لا يضعون إلا خرقة على دكاكينهم.كيف تم كل  هذا؟ هل تم بالسحر .. بالمال؟أين المسلمون؟ ما لهم عموا؟ ألا يشاهدون  هذا؟فقط؛ لأن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود غفر الله له ورحمه، لما  حاول أن يوجد الدولة الإسلامية عزم أن يقيمها على هذه الدعائم الأربعة التي  لا تقوم دولة أبداً إلا عليها، وإلا فهي دولة هاوية السلك، وسلطانها -وإن  طال الزمان- إلى هلاك، فأوجد الأمر بالصلاة كما قال تعالى:  وَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:43]، وهذا وقتكم يا عباد الله قبل  أن تعلن الحرب؛ لأن إقام الصلاة بالمعنى الذي يريد الله إذا قال: حي على  الصلاة لم يبق باب مفتوحاً، والله لقد كان أحدهم في يده المطرقة يرفعها  ليضرب الحديد فإذا سمع حي على الصلاة وضعها جانباً، وكان أحدهم الإبرة في  يده يخيط بها، فإذا سمع: حي على الصلاة ما يدخلها في الكتان ويأتي  الصلاة.أما نحن فما عرفنا إقامة الصلاة، وإنها -والله- لخير من كل قوى  الأمن الموجودة في بلاد العالم؛ من بوليس ونظام ودقة، ومع كل ذلك فإن هناك  السرقة، والتلصص، والجرائم، فما نفع البوليس، ووالله لو أقيمت الصلاة في  قرية أو بلد أو عالم كما يريد الله ما احتجنا إلى شيء اسمه بوليس، وما وجدت  سرقة إلا في الدهر مرة، في شاذ من الشواذ.وللأسف أن المسلمين عمي، لا  يبصرون أبداً.وإلى الآن ما بلغنا أن حاكماً استفاق وقال: لم لا نؤسس دولتنا  من جديد على هذه الدعائم الأربع التي شاهدنا آثارها في هذه الديار، وهل  يكلف هذا شيئاً؟ والله لا يكلف شيء.وإنما هو قانون يبتدئ بقضية هيئة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ففي كل قرية وكل حي مجموعة من خمسة أشخاص أو  ستة يقال لهم: أنتم الرقباء .. أنتم الحماة .. أنتم الآمرون بالمعروف  والناهون عن المنكر، فلا يتخلف عن الصلاة أحد، وتدخل الأمة في بيوت الله  تبكي، وينتهي كل شر وفساد.وقد قلت من أربعين سنة: تعالوا بنا نذهب إلى  المحافظة .. إلى مدير الشرطة ونقول له: أعطنا بياناً بجرائم هذا الأسبوع من  سرق، ومن سب أباه، ومن فعل كذا، وفعل كذا، ونقول له: والله إن وجدنا من  المقيمين للصلاة أسماء مسجلة تزيد على (5%) اذبحوني، و(95%) من تاركي  الصلاة ومن المصلين اللاهين، وإلى الآن ما استطاع واحد يرد، في أي بلد  إسلام، حتى في المدينة، فإن وجدنا نسبة أكثر من (5%) افعلوا ما شئتم، وذلكم  لأن ربي يقول:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، وليست قوى الأمن هي التي تنهى،  إنما الصلاة هي التي تنهى، ومع هذا إلى الآن ما بلغنا في بلد الأمر  بالصلاة أبداً.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَمَا  تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:110]، هذه هي التربية الربانية الإلهية، فأمر بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء  الزكاة، وعطف على ذلك فعل الخيرات؛ إذ الزكاة قد لا تكفي للسلاح، والعتاد،  والجهاد، والفقراء، والأغنياء. إذاً:  وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُمْ  مِنْ خَيْرٍ  [البقرة:110] مطلق خير  تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:110]، وهذا ترغيب.                               

** إحاطة علم الله بكل شيء                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً يقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:110]، وهل نحن مؤمنون بأن الله بصير بأعمالنا، مطلع  عليها؟ وهل نذكر هذا؟والله ما ذكره أحد واستطاع أن يغش أو يخدع، بل بلغ بنا  الحد أن الخياط يخيط ثوبين: هذا للسوق، وهذا للذمة، وثوب السوق لا يحسن  خياطته، وهذا لا، موصى به أو مطالب منه، هذا مثال.ومظاهر الغش والخداع بين  المسلمين يعجز القلب عن تصورها، والسر أنهم لا يراقبون الله، والمراقبة ذات  أثر، وكما في الحديث: ( اعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك  ).وأسألكم بالله: الذي يفعل فعلاً وهو يرى أن الله يراه هل يسيء عمله  ويفسده؟ لا، ولو يذكر أن الله يراه لا يستطيع أن يواصل عمله.وقد بشرنا  الرسول وبين لنا هذا، فذاك الإسرائيلي الذي راود ابنة عمه عاماً كاملاً عن  نفسها، وهي تتمنع لإيمانها، ولما اضطرتها الحاجة، وألجأها الفقر والخصاصة،  وسلمت نفسها مكرهة لجوعها، فما إن جلس منها مجلس الرجل من امرأته وقالت له:  أما تخاف الله؟ وبأي حق تفتض هذا الخاتم؟ فقام الشاب يرتعد، وترك المال،  وهو يصرخ ويبكي، فهذا ذكرته فذكر؛ لأن قلبه حي، وإنما غشيته غفلة وضلالة،  فما إن فطن صرخ.وإن قلنا: هذا في بني إسرائيل والعهد بينهم بعيد، فعندنا في  المدينة في سوق التمار على عهد أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت هناك  امرأة مؤمنة، وزوجها خرج في غزوة في الجهاد، فاضطرت إلى أن تخرج إلى السوق  لتشتري تمراً لأطفالها، وقد كان أغلب قوتهم من التمر، فلما اشترت منه وهي  محتجبة لا يرى منها شيئاً، وأرادت أن تخرج يدها وفيها النقود، شاهد كفها  يلوح كالقمر فغشيه الشيطان وغطه، وقبّل تلك اليد، فانتزعت يدها منه،  فاستفاق، والله إلى جبل أحد وهو يصرخ في الشوارع، يبكي ويحثو التراب على  رأسه، وينتف شعره، حتى دخل إلى المسجد النبوي وشكا إلى الرسول ما أصابه،  وسلَّاه الرسول وصبره، وقال: ( صليت معنا هذه الصلاة؟ قال: نعم. قال:   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفِيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ  الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ   [هود:114] ).                                                                     

** مقومات المسلم الرباني                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ولو أخذنا بهدي القرآن، وعدنا للهداية القرآنية، آية  من سورة العنكبوت، يقول الله في خطاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته تابعة  له، يقول له مربياً؛ معلماً؛ حتى يتخرج ربانياً، يقول له:  اتْلُ مَا  أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [العنكبوت:45]، فهذه خطوة، اقرأ يا  رسولنا ما أوحاه الله إليك من الكتاب، والله إن قراءة القرآن ليست على  الموتى، ولا من أجل أن يقال: حافظ، إنما قراءة القرآن تكون للتدبر، والتفكر  واجتلاء العبر، وأخذ المعاني، والهدى، والنور، فهذه القراءة لا يعادلها  شيء إلا ما ذكر معها،  اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   [العنكبوت:45]، فيقوى إيمانك .. تتم قدرتك .. ويحسن ما شئت من آدابك،  وأخلاقك، وكمالاتك؛ لأنها طاقة كاملة من النور.قال:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ   [العنكبوت:45]، يا معاشر المستمعين! سلوا الفقهاء لا يقال: أقامها وهي  معوجة أو ناقصة إلا إذا أداها الأداء المشروع، بكامل شروطها، وأركانها،  وسننها وآدابها حتى تتولد منها تلك الطاقة النورانية المسماة بالحسنات.قال:   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] لم يا الله؟  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، فهذان اثنان، والثالث:   وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ  [العنكبوت:45].أرني مؤمناً يذكر الله بقلبه  ولسانه، هل يستطيع أن يسب أو يشتم وهو يذكر؟!أرني مؤمناً يذكر الله تقرباً  إليه، وتزلفاً وتملقاً إليه بذكر اسمه، وهو ينظر إلى امرأة يتلذذ بالنظر  إليها!أرني ذاكراً لله في قلبه ويطفف في كيله أو وزنه! يعد وهو عازم على أن  يخلف! يستدين وهو عازم على ألا يقضي ولا يرد! والله ما كان، فكل الجرائم  التي ترتكب سببها النسيان، فما ذكروا الله، ولا سألوا عنه، وكل الذي يحدث  من الفساد والشر ناتج عن الغفلة عن الله، إما ما عرفوه أو ما عرفوه معرفة  كاملة، فنسوه وتركوه، فحصل الذي حصل.والرابعة والأخيرة:  وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ  [العنكبوت:45]، وهي كقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [البقرة:110] فحركاتك، وسكناتك، وعملك داخل البيت  وخارجه هو تحت نظر الله، فانتبه إلى أنك مراقب في سلوكك، وهذا الذي يشعر  بأنه مراقب لا يستطيع أن يغش أو يفسد.وأنا أود أن تدلوني على رجل رباني عرف  الله وأحبه، واستقام على طاعته أنه يفسد بينكم، وكل الفساد والشر من  الغافلين والجاهلين، والذين لا بصيرة لهم.                                                                     

** طريق الرجوع إلى الله                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: كيف نرجع؟ ما الحل يا عباد الله! ننتظر حتى يأتي عمر  بن الخطاب ؟ والله لا يأتي، وإذا جاء عمر يبدأ كما قلنا لكم.عندنا الآن  زوار من الشرق والغرب نقول لهم: جربوا، أما عندكم قرى؟فكل قرية فيها  ثلاثمائة ساكن إلى ألف، فيتعاهد أهل القرية في صدق ألا يتخلف رجل أو امرأة  إلا ذو عذر، فيشهدون كلهم صلاة المغرب والعشاء في مسجد الله .. في بيت  الله، فيجتمعون، ولا يبقى في البيت أحد، ولا مقهى ولا دكان، أهل القرية  كلهم في المسجد، والنساء وراء حجاب أو ستار، والفحول أمامهن، والمعلم بين  أيدي الجميع، ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً طول العام، فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة،  وتزكى أنفسهم، وتطهر أخلاقهم، وتسمو آدابهم، وبعد سنة واحدة يتغير حال أهل  الحي أو القرية، وتنتهي كل الإحن والمحن، والأباطيل والترهات، والخرافات  والضلالات لأنها نور الله  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ  الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]، هذا الكتاب الكريم.أقول: لم لا نعمل  هذا؟كذلك كتاب: (المسجد وبيت المسلم) موجود، فأهل البيت في بيتهم يجتمعون:  الأطفال وأمهم يجتمعون بين يدي أبيهم، فيقرءون آية من كتاب الله ويتغنون  بها بأنغام نبيلة طيبة؛ حتى يحفظوها، ويبين لهم مراد الله منها، والمطلوب  ما هو، فإن كان عقيدة عقدوها، فلا تنحل من قلوبهم، وإن كان أدباً فمن تلك  الساعة يلتزمون به ويتأدبون، وإن كان خلقاً تخلقوا به، وإن كان واجباً  عرفوه، وإن كان منكراً تركوه.لم ما نفعل؟!والله لو جاء عمر لا يفعل إلا  هذا، أما السيف فلا ينفع فينا، ما هو إلا أن نعود إلى الله؛ لأننا قادرون  والحمد لله.الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في خمسة أيام بنى مسجد قباء، وفي أقل  من شهر بنى هذا المسجد، فما نحتاج إلى عناء ولا مشقة، فالخشب والحطب  موجود، نظلل به الناس عن الشمس والمطر، ونجتمع في بيوت الله.فإن قالوا: لا  نستطيع.أقول: إذاً: ماذا تستطيعون؟ كيف تطلعون إلى السماء؟ بالسحر؟ أو ما  عندكم أمل بأن تخترقوا السموات السبع؟فإن قال قائل: ما عرفنا يا شيخ!أقول:  ما عرفتم؟! كيف أنتم مسلمون ولا تعرفون؟! أما قرأتم حكم الله:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]،  فهل قام رجل في القرية وقال: يا شيخ! أنا أريد أن أزكي نفسي، فما هي أدوات  التزكية؟ ما قام أحد أبداً، ولا يسأل أحد.إذاً: كيف نعرج إلى الملكوت  الأعلى ونواكب النبيين، والصديقين، والشهداء، والصالحين؟!هل بالأحلام  والآمال الكاذبة أو بالأنساب الفارغة؟!إن حكم الله قد صدر:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69]، والفتن تنتقل من بلد إلى بلد، وهي عارمة،  ولا يطفؤها إلا أن نعود إلى الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (76) 
الحلقة (83)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (46) 

كان المجتمع الإنساني -ولا زال- يعج بالأديان والعقائد المختلفة، والتي  منها اليهودية والنصرانية، وكان أتباع كل ديانة يدعون أن الجنة حكر عليهم  دون دليل أو برهان، فردّ الله عليهم قولهم بأن الأجر الكامل والأمن والفرح  إنما هو لمن أسلم وجهه لله سبحانه، محسناً في نيته وقوله وعمله، أما جدال  اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم، فالله يحكم فيه بينهم يوم القيامة.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله تعالى  على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها  والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب، سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا  أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ  مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ   *  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ  وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ  الْكِتَابَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ  فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ  [البقرة:111-113]، إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني  المبارك الكريم.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى)                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!قوله  تعالى:  وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ  نَصَارَى  [البقرة:111]، القائلون هم اليهود والنصارى.فاليهو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (77) 
الحلقة (84)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (47) 


كثيرة هي دعاوى الكفار والمشركين، فتراهم يزعمون أن لله ولداً، ثم يختلفون:  فمنهم من يقول: لله بنات هم الملائكة، وهم مشركو العرب، واليهود يقولون:  عزير ابن الله، والنصارى يقولون: المسيح ابن الله، وترى اليهود يفترون على  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توجه إلى الكعبة بدلاً من بيت المقدس، ويدعون  بطلان الإسلام بهذا التشريع، وترى المشركين يدعون أحقيتهم في البيت  الحرام، ويمنعون المسلمين منه، ولكن كل هذه الدعاوى الزائفة تتلاشى أمام  براهين الإيمان الساطعة.  

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها، وفهم معانيها سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ  اللَّهِ أَنْ يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ وَسَعَى فِي خَرَابِهَا أُوْلَئِكَ  مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوهَا إِلَّا خَائِفِينَ لَهُمْ فِي  الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  وَلِلَّهِ  الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا  سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَهُ  قَانِتُونَ   *  بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا  فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [البقرة:114-117].. إلى آخر ما  جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات!قد عرفنا -بما عرفنا الله تعالى من فضله في كتابه  العزيز- أن اليهود كفَّروا النصارى، والنصارى كفَّروا اليهود، إذ قالت  اليهود للنصارى: لستم على شيء، وقالت النصارى لليهود: لستم على شيء. وبعد  هذا لا يبقى مجال لأن يشك عاقل في بطلان تلك الديانة اليهودية أو  النصرانية، وقد شهد أهلها بالبطلان.ثم الله تعالى يقول:  وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ  الْكِتَابَ [البقرة:113]، فشهادتهم هذه والله شهادة حق؛ لأن اليهود كفَّروا  النصارى لعلمهم بما في التوراة والإنجيل، والنصارى كفَّروا اليهود أيضاً  لعلمهم لا من باب العناد أو من باب الضدية: إن كفرونا نكفرهم، لا، إنما كما  قال تعالى:  وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ [البقرة:113]، إذاً: فلا يهودية  ولا نصرانية.وقد تنازع هنا في هذا المسجد اليهود مع وفد نجران:  وَقَالُوا  لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى  [البقرة:111] قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ [البقرة:111]، والأماني:  أحلام ضائعة.إذاً: الجنة لا يدخلها العبد بكونه يهودياً أو نصرانياً، وإنما  يدخلها إذا كانت نفسه طاهرة زكية، فتصبح أهلاً لمجاورة أهل الملكوت  الأعلى، ولا قضية نسب وشرف، ولا نسبة إلى ملة، وإنما القضية أن عبد الله من  البشر أو أمة الله منهم إن زكى نفسه فطيبها .. طهرها .. صفاها أصبحت شبيهة  بأنفس وأرواح الملكوت الأعلى، أي: الملائكة. وبهذا يدخل الجنة.أما إذا  كانت النفس خبيثة، منتنة، مظلمة كأنفس الشياطين فهي ليست بأهل لأن تدخل  الجنة، ومن هنا كن ابن من شئت، فلو كنت ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أو أباه أو أخاه أو عمه، والله لن يغني ذلك عنك شيئاً، فانزعوا من أذهانكم  فكرة النسب.والقرآن الكريم وضح هذه القضية أيما توضيح، فقد قضى على امرأتي  نبيين .. رسولين: لوط ونوح بالدخول في النار، وقضى على كنعان بن نوح النبي  الرسول بأنه في النار، وقضى على آزر والد إبراهيم؛ أبي الخليل حكم الله  عليه أنه في النار، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لمن سأله عن أبيه  فأخبر أنه في النار كأنما تململ وما استراح، قال: ( أبي وأبوك في النار )  فليس أبوك أنت وحدك.وأوضح من هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا فاطمة! إني  لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً، يا فاطمة! أنقذي نفسك من النار ).ونعود إلى  القضية لننهيها، فلا تفهمن أبداً أن نسبتك إلى ولي أو نبي أو عبد صالح تشفع  لك، وتدخل الجنة إذا كانت النفس خبيثة، وحكم الله الذي ليس فيه تردد:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10].ثم لِم الناس لا يطلبون تزكية أنفسهم؟! إذاً: هم الظالمون،  فيسمع أحدهم هذا الحكم، ويقرع طبلة أذنه عشرين .. ثلاثين سنة، وهو يعلم:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا [الشمس:9]، ولا يسأل يوماً: بِم تزكَّى  النفس؟ كيف نزكيها؟فإن قيل له: المسئول عن هذا في أقصى البلاد، في شرقها  وغربها، ليركبن مركوبه ويمشي إليه؛ ما دام المصير متوقف على تزكية  نفسه.والأصل أن الواحد منا يسأل نفسه: أنا كيف أزكيها، وما هي الأدوات التي  أزكيها بها، وكيف أستعملها يا شيخ؟لكن مع الأسف -وهذا واقع البشرية كلها  إلا من رحم الله- لا يسألون، يكفي أنه مسلم .. يكفي أنه يهودي .. يكفي أنه  بوذي .. يكفي أنه مجوسي .. يكفي أنه كذا، وهذه كلها أوهام وضلالات.إذا لم  تزكِ نفسك يا بشري حتى تصبح كأرواح أهل السماء فلن تدخل الجنة، وهذه  الحقيقة مضت بنا يوماً فلا ننساها، وقد عرفنا كيف فصل الله الحكم وبينه.لما  تنازع اليهود والنصارى قال تعالى:  بَلَى [البقرة:112] ليس الأمر كما  يزعمون:  مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [البقرة:112]، لا تعطي قلبك ولا وجهك لله وتعرض عن الله ولا تستعمل أدوات  التزكية التي شرعها الله، ونفسك منتنة خبيثة، وتقول: ندخل الجنة، والله  إنها لحماقة، وجهل وضلال!!                                                                 
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
** التشنيع على من يسعى في خراب المساجد ويمنع ذكر الله فيها                                                                                                    
**
                               الآن مع هذه الآية الكريمة:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ  مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:114]، هذا حكم عام، فلا يوجد على وجه  البسيطة من هو أشد ظلماً أو أقبح ظلماً وأسوأه من شخص يمنع مساجد الله:   أَنْ يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ وَسَعَى فِي خَرَابِهَا   [البقرة:114].والمساجد: جمع مسجد، أي: مكان السجود لله تعالى، وأيما بناية  بنيت على بسم الله، وأطلق عليها اسم مسجد يسجد فيها لله فهي مسجد، وليس  هناك أظلم من إنسان يمنع الناس من الصلاة فيها، وذكر الله فيها، وتعلم  الهدى والكتاب فيها.ثم لا يكتفي بالمنع، بل يسعى في خرابها، ويعمل ليل نهار  على تدميرها أو إسقاطها أو إغلاق أبوابها، أو طرد الناس منها.فإن قال  قائل: وهل حصل مثل هذا في التاريخ؟نقول: نعم، حصل في التاريخ القديم من قبل  بختنصر عندما دمر المسجد الأقصى كاملاً، وكذلك من قبل قريش عندما منعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين من دخول المسجد الحرام في السنة  السادسة عام صلح الحديبية.إذاً: هذا الحكم عام؛ فأيما بشري يسعى في إفساد  بيت من بيوت الله بأي نوع من الفساد، إما بمنع الناس من الصلاة فيها أو  بإفسادها وهدمها أو تغيير أحوالها فيعتبر من أعظم الناس ظلماً بهذا النص  الإلهي الكريم:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ  يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ وَسَعَى فِي خَرَابِهَا  [البقرة:114]، والخراب  والتدمير بمعنى واحد.                                                                     

** حكم دخول المشركين والكفار إلى المساجد                                                                                                    
**
                               ثم قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:114] البعداء  مَا  كَانَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوهَا إِلَّا خَائِفِينَ  [البقرة:114]، فقضى  الله تعالى على هذه الأمة بأن تمنع كل من يريد أن يدخل بيت الله من  المشركين والكافرين، وإن أرادت أن يدخل فتأذن له، فلا يدخلها قاهراً مذلاً  للمؤمنين، إنما يدخلها بإذنهم لحاجة اقتضت ذلك، أما أن يدخلوا بقوة وعنف،  غير مبالين بسلطان المسلمين، فهذا حرام علينا أن نذل لهم، وأن نسكن ونتركهم  يدخلون بيوت الله وهم نجس، هذا في عامة المساجد.أما المسجد الحرام فلا يحل  لمشرك أن يدخله، ولا يحل للمسلمين أن يأذنوا في دخول هذا المشرك إلى  المسجد الحرام، إذ قال تعالى:  فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ  بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا  [التوبة:28]، والمسجد النبوي كذلك مسجد فيه حرم،  وحمى حرمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال: ( إن إبراهيم حرم مكة، وأنا  أحرم المدينة، فالمدينة حرام من عير إلى ثور ).إذاً: فهذان المسجدان لهما  ميزتهما، فلا يسمح لكافر مشرك يهودي أو نصراني أن يدخلهما، وأما باقي  المساجد فإن دخلوا بإذننا فلا حرج، أما إن يدخلوا قاهرين أو متسلطين، فلا،  بل يجب أن نجاهد.إذاً قوله:  أُوْلَئِكَ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَنْ  يَدْخُلُوهَا إِلَّا خَائِفِينَ  [البقرة:114] معناه: إن دخلوا بأمرنا  وإذننا وهم أذلاء خائفون فليدخلوا، أما أن يدخلوا قاهرين فلا؛ لأنهم إذا  دخلوها قاهرين فقد يبولون فيها ويدمرونها، ولكن إذا دخلوا تحت إشرافنا  وبإذننا وهم في ذلك مطأطئو الرءوس منكسرون، فلا حرج، وهذا هو حكم الله:   مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوهَا إِلَّا خَائِفِينَ  [البقرة:114].                                                                     

** سوء عاقبة من منع الذكر في بيوت الله وسعى في خرابها                                                                                                    
**
                               قال تعالى:  لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [البقرة:114]، من هؤلاء الذين توعدهم الجبار  -جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه- بالخزي في الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة؟ إنهم -باستثناء  أهل لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله- اليهود، والنصارى، والمجوس، والصابئة،  والبوذا، والهنادك، وكل الملل:  لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ  فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [البقرة:114]، لِم؟ لأنهم أعرضوا عن الله،  وحاربوا مولاهم، وعادوه، وعادوا أولياءه، وحاربوه، وحاربوا أولياءه فكيف  ينعم عليهم بأن يسكنهم في دار السلام؟!ولا تقولن: من الجائز أن يكونوا ما  بلغتهم الدعوة.أقول: لقد بلغت هذه الدعوة الآن الشرق والغرب، فلا يوجد بلد  في العالم ما بلغ أهله أن هناك ديناً إسلامياً، لا يقبل الله ديناً سواه،  وهذا في كل أنحاء المعمورة.وهذا سر أن الله تعالى ختم النبوات بنبوة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لعلمه أن العالم سيكون في يوم من الأيام كمدينة واحدة،  فالآن من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها هذا العالم المسكون كأنه بلد واحد،  والأنباء تتوارد، والأخبار تتساقط عليهم من العلو، والمراكب والطائرات  كأنهم في بلد واحد، فلا يحتاجون إلى تعدد الرسالات.أعود فأقول: لعل بعض  السامعين ما عرفوا هذه الحقيقة، وهي لِم ختم الله النبوات بنبوة رسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، والعالم عالم؟الجواب: علماً منه تعالى بأن العالم  سيتصل ببعضه البعض، وستصبح هذه الدعوة تبلغهم من أي جانب، والآن الإذاعات  من خمسين سنة وهي تذيع، والعالم كامل يسمع، والمسافة التي تمشيها في شهر  وشهرين وثلاثة تمشيها الآن في ساعة، فاتصل العالم ببعضه البعض، فمن هنا  نبوة واحدة ونبي واحد يكفي، بخلاف ما قبل النبوة المحمدية فالأقاليم  متباعدة، فالإقليم هذا لا يعرف عن ذلك الإقليم الآخر حتى يموتوا إلا من  ندر، فكان الله يبعث في كل أمة رسولاً، فيبعثه وينبؤه ويعلمها، لكن لعلمه  الأزلي القديم أن العالم سيتصل ببعضه البعض، وستبلغ هذه الدعوة الشرق  والغرب ختم الرسالات بهذه الرسالة، فلا يقولن قائل: ممكن البلد الفلاني ما  بلغته الدعوة، فإنه لا يوجد بلد ما بلغته الدعوة في هذه الأعصر.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا  تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115]، ذكرنا فيما سبق أن اليهود  شنعوا، وقبحوا، وأنكروا على الرسول: لم يترك بيت المقدس بعدما استقبلها  سبعة عشر شهراً، والآن يستقبل بلده، ويترك بيت المقدس.وهذه المسألة دار  فيها صراع ونزاع كبير في المدينة، وسيأتي بيان ذلك في الآيات  الآتية.والشاهد أنهم لما تكلموا قال الله لهم:  وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ  وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:115]، فلا تثيروا زوبعة وفتنة في قضية القبلة، فالمشارق والمغارب  كلها لله، وحيثما اتجهتم فثم وجه الله:  وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ  وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا  [البقرة:115] أي: وجوهكم:  فَثَمَّ  وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115].إذاً: بيان هذه القضية، اذكروا ما سمعتموه من  أن العوالم هذه يقبضها الجبار في قبضته كما قال تعالى:  وَالسَّموَاتُ  مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ  [الزمر:67]، والأرض يضعها في يده، ويقلبها كحبة  خردل، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ  وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ  مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   [الزمر:67]، فهذا الذي الملك كله في قبضته.فكيف نقول: لا يوجد؟نقول: أينما  اتجهت فثم الله، شرّق أو غرّب، تشاءم أو تيامن، فالله عز وجل فوق الكل، فهو  في كل مكان بقدرته، وعلمه مع علوه.والمثل البسيط: الشمس، لما تكون أنت  تحتها حيثما اتجهت، فهي ليست معك بل بينك وبينها ما لا يعد ولا يحصى من  الأميال، ولكن بكبرها وعظم جسمها -وهي أكبر من الأرض مليون ونصف المليون  مرة- هي معك، فهذا المثال يقرب المعنى، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (  إنكم سترون ربكم يوم القيامة، كما ترون القمر ليلة البدر، فهل تضامون في  رؤيته )، تتزاحمون حتى تشاهدوه، فحيثما وقفت رأيته.إذاً: فهذه الثورة أو  الدعوى التي أقامها اليهود في قضية القبلة دعوى باطلة، فالله عز وجل ليس في  بيت المقدس، ولا في مكان آخر، فالله عز وجل فوق خلقه، والخلق كله في قبضته  وتحت سلطانه حيثما اتجه عبد الله هو اتجه نحو القبلة:  وَلِلَّهِ  الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ  [البقرة:115] خلقاً، وملكاً، وتدبيراً   فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا  [البقرة:115] أيها الناس  فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:115].  

** حكم استقبال القبلة للصلاة                                                                                                    
**
                               هنا القاعدة والقضية الفقهية هذا موطنها، نقول: استقبال  الكعبة .. استقبال البيت لمن قدر عليه واجب، ولا تصح صلاتك إن لم تستقبل  بيت الله، لكن إذا عجزت عن استقبالها، كالمريض على السرير لا يستطيع أن  يستقبل البيت، ولا يجد من يوجهه، فتصح صلاته إلى غير القبلة، لقوله:   فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115]، فهو أراد  الله ليناجيه لكنه ما استطاع أن يستقبل، فلم يكن استقبال الكعبة شرطاً.كذلك  الإنسان الخائف الذي لا يستطيع أن يستدبر المكان الذي فيه العدو، فأصبح  عاجزاً عن القبلة فإنه يصلي وهو خائف، وإن كان بعيداً، منحرفاً عن القبلة،  مطارداً يجري العدو وراءه فإنه يصلي حيث أمكن، وصلاته صحيحة، لأن الله قال:   فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115].كذلك الجاهل  الذي لا يعرف القبلة وقد اجتهد فقال: ممكن أن هنا القبلة، وقام فصلى سنة  كاملة، وجاء من قال: إن هذه القبلة ليست بسليمة، والقبلة التي تركتها جهتها  كذا، فصلاة هذا الجاهل صحيحة، ولا شيء عليه، واقرأ:  فَأَيْنَمَا  تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:115].                                                                     

** التفريق بين الفريضة والنافلة في استقبال القبلة                                                                                                    
**
                               أما النافلة فقد صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يركب  دابته أو بغلته أو بعيره إلى غير القبلة، وكل من يركب سيارة أو بعيراً أو  بغلاً يتنفل حيث اتجهت دابته، ولا يبالي؛ لأن الله قال:  فَأَيْنَمَا  تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115]، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام  يصلي على راحلته، والآن نحن نصلي النافلة على السيارة، ولا حرج، لكن  الفريضة لا.فالفريضة على القطار والطائرة والسيارة فيها هذا البيان: فإذا  كنت سألت ربانها وقائدها فأجابك أن الطائرة سوف تنزل في المطار الفلاني قبل  غروب الشمس بنصف ساعة أو بساعة، ففي هذه الحال لا تصل الظهر والعصر على  الطائرة، وأخرهما جامعاً لهما جمع تأخير حتى تنزل في المطار، وتتوضأ وتصلي  أو تتيمم وتصلي إن لم تجد ماء.كذلك صلاتي المغرب والعشاء؛ فإذا كنت تعلم أن  الطائرة ستنزل بعد نصف الليل أو قبله، والمهم قبل الفجر، فأخر المغرب  والعشاء إلى أن تنزل من على الطائرة وتصليهما على الأرض مستقبل  القبلة.والصبح هو الوقت الضيق، فكذلك إن عرفت أن الطائرة تنزل في المطار  قبل طلوع الشمس أخّر، وإن كنت تعرف أنها لا تنزل إلا بعد طلوع الشمس  فصلّ.وهكذا الفريضة لا تصلى إلا على الأرض ما دمت مستطيعاً، والقطار  كالسيارة؛ لأن بعض السائقين في غير بلادنا هذه لا يوقف سيارته، بل تجده  يصرخ ولا يلتفت إليك، ولا يقف، فأنت انظر إذا خفت أن لا تصل السيارة إلى  مكان إلا بعد غروب الشمس فصلّ على السيارة، فإن علمت أنك ستنزل قبل الغروب  فصلّ الظهر والعصر على الأرض جمع تأخير، وهكذا المغرب والعشاء، هذا في  الفريضة.أما النافلة: فتنفل كما شئت على السيارة .. على الدابة .. على  البعير، واستقبل القبلة أو لا تستقبل، كيفما كانت؛ لأنها ذكر وتسبيح، والله  حيثما كنت فوجهه هناك، أخذاً من قوله تعالى:  فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا  فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:115]، أي:  واسع الفضل، والكرم، والإحسان .. واسع الذات جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، عليم  بخلقه، وحاجاتهم، واضطرارهم، وقدراتهم، وضعفهم، وهو الذي أذن لك.وإذا صليت  إلى غير القبلة ركعة .. ركعتين، وناداك منادي أن اتجه كذا، إلى يمينك  مثلاً، فيجب أن تطيعه بلا تردد.                                                                     

** حكم من صلى إلى غير القبلة                                                                                                    
**
                               يبقى دقيقة أخرى فقهية: إذا صليت إلى غير القبلة وما زال  الوقت، وجاء من علّمك أن القبلة هنا وليست هناك، فيستحب لك أن تعيد صلاتك،  هذا إذا لم يخرج الوقت.أما إن صليت وخرج الوقت فلا إعادة إجماعاً على شرط  -أيضاً- أن تجتهد، لا أنك تصلي بدون مبالاة أصبت القبلة أو أخطأت، لابد وأن  تجتهد في معرفتها في حدود طاقتك، إما بالسؤال، إما بالنظر إلى الكواكب،  وإما وإما .. فإن اجتهدت وصليت فصحت صلاتك، وإن أخطأت القبلة وكان الوقت ما  زال، فيستحب لك أن تعيد استحباباً كالنافلة، وإن لم تعد فلا حرج.أما إذا  دخل المغرب، أو طلع الفجر على المغرب والعشاء، أو طلعت الشمس فلا إعادة.                                                                     

** حكم صلاة النافلة والفريضة على وسائل النقل 
** 
                               بالنسبة إلى المراكب: على السيارة .. على البهيمة .. على أي  مركوب تصلى النافلة بلا خلاف.والخلاف فقط في الفريضة، هل تصلى على الطائرة  أو فوق السيارة أو القطار أو الحمار؟الجواب: لا تصلي إلا إذا خفت -موقناً-  أن الوقت يخرج، أما إذا كان الوقت لا يخرج، وأنك تصل إلى الأرض قبل غروب  الشمس فلا تصل الظهر ولا العصر، وأخرهما واجمعهما حتى تصليهما على الأرض،  وكذا المغرب والعشاء.والنافل
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (78) 
الحلقة (85)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (48) 

الجهل سبب كل الرزايا، بما في ذلك رزية الكفر، فهاهم كفار قريش يشترطون  لإيمانهم أن يكلمهم الله كفاحاً، أو تأتيهم آية، رغم أنه قد جاءتهم آيات،  ولأن داء مشركي قريش والمشركين السابقين واحد، فقلوبهم واحدة، إذ كان طلب  قوم موسى منه أن يروا الله جهرة حتى يؤمنوا! ولأن هذا الموقف يحزن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد بين سبحانه أن مهمة الأنبياء ومثلهم الدعاة هو  البيان، وتبشير المؤمنين، وإنذار الكافرين.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلا  يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ   *  إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ  بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ   *  وَلَنْ  تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ  ..  [البقرة:118-120] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وقال الذين لا يعلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!إليكم  هذا الخبر الإلهي ومن أصدق من الله قولاً أو حديثاً، يخبر تعالى يقول:   وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ  تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ  [البقرة:118]، حتى يؤمنوا.أولاً: تأملوا قوله تعالى:   وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:118].ومن هنا نعود نذكر أنفسنا  وإخواننا وكل من يقبل التذكير فنقول: إن الخبث، والشر، والظلم، والفساد هذه  التي تعاني منها البشرية في العالم مردها إلى الجهل، وعلتها عدم  العلم.وهذا شاهد قرآني، وخبر من أخبار الله تعالى:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:118]، فلو كانوا يعلمون ما قالوا هذه القولة الرديئة  الهابطة، لكن الجهل هو السبب، فمن هنا -وهذه القضية قررناها وتحدثنا فيها  ما شاء الله- الشر، والظلم، والفساد، والخبث مبغوض مكروه لكل ذي عقل، وعلة  وجود ذلك كله هو الجهل.وقد سبق أن قلنا مرات: لو انعقد مؤتمر لعلماء النفس  والاجتماع والسياسة والأدب والفلك والعلوم الكونية على اختلافها، وطرحنا  عليهم هذا السؤال: ما سبب الظلم الذي انتشر في العالم، والسرقات، والتلصص،  والجرائم، والقتل، والاعتداء، والحروب؟ وما سبب الخبث من اللواط إلى الزنا  .. إلى أفظع ما يكون، وقد خمت الدنيا بهذا الشر والفساد؟ وما سبب وجود شر  عام في كل مجالات الحياة؟هل ترون أنهم يستطيعون أن يعللوا لهذا؟أما أنا  فأقول: والله لا يقدرون على هذا، وما هم له بأهل، وأنتم الآن أصبحتم قادرين  على التعليم، وإليكم الدليل والبرهنة، فهل بلغكم أن الأنبياء والرسل يزنون  ويفجرون أو يعبثون ويأخذون الباطل ويعملون به؟أبداً، والله ما كان.هل  بلغكم أن العلماء الربانيين في العالم الإسلامي يفجرون، ويسرقون، ويكذبون،  ويخونون؟ والله ما كان.فهذه برهنة واضحة.أزيد إخواننا فأقول: في أي بيت،  الذي يكون أعلمنا بالله وأعرفنا بما عنده هو أتقانا فيه، وأجهلنا هو الذي  يكون أظلمنا وأشرنا، والله لا نتردد في هذا:  قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي  الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  [الزمر:9]، وضرب الله  الأمثال فقال:  وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ  [العنكبوت:43]،  وقال لرسوله:  وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا  [طه:114].إذاً: هذه فائدة  عظيمة جليلة استفدناها من هذه الآية.ثم يجب أن نعلم أنفسنا وإخواننا، فيا  من يريدون أن يصلحوا البلاد والعباد! علموا النساء والرجال والأطفال حتى  يعرفوا ربهم معرفة يقينية، ويعرفوا ما يحب وما يكره، فيصبحوا أهلاً لأن  يستقيموا على منهج الله، وإلا فإن الخبط، والخلط، والاضطراب، والقلق،  والفتن لا تنتهي. وإياك أن تفهم أنها تنتهي بالحديد والنار، لا تنتهي إلا  بالعلم، ومن أجل هذا أرسل الله الرسل.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لولا يكلمنا الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:118] ماذا قالوا؟  لَوْلا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ  [البقرة:118]،  فإذا كلمنا وسمعنا كلامه آمنا بكتابه، ورسوله، وشرعه.وهذا لا يقوله  عالم.ولو كلم الله الناس وخاطبهم وسمعوا كلامه ما بقي معنى للتكليف ولا  للحياة كلها، إذ لو أراد الله أن يخلق البشر كالملائكة فلا يفسقون، ولا  يفجرون، ولا يعصون الله ما أمرهم، ويفعلون ما يؤمرون لفعل، لكن الله أراد  أن يمتحن البشرية والجن فيأمرهم بالإيمان بالغيب، ويكلفهم، فمن أطاعه وطلب  رضاه وهداه اهتدى، ورضي عنه، وأكرمه وأنزله في جواره، ومن رغب عن ذلك وأعرض  وانصرف هيأ له داراً تناسبه، وهي النار؛ عالم الشقاء.فكون الله يكلمهم  كلاماً حتى يؤمنوا هذا يتنافى مع الحكمة من خلق البشر وإرسال الرسل.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أو تأتينا آية)                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  أَوْ تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ  [البقرة:118] كالتي كانت  لموسى عليه السلام، فالعصا انقلبت ثعباناً تهتز كأنها جان، ويده يدخلها في  جيبه ويخرجها بيضاء نقية كأنها فلقة قمر.وفي العرض الذي تم مع السحرة الذين  ملئوا الوادي بالحيات والثعابين، ثغرت عصا موسى فاها، ودخل فيها كل ذلك  الباطل.أو يريدون آيات كآيات عيسى في إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمه  والأبرص.فهذا الكلام طلبه من طلبه من الجهال، فقالوا: لا نؤمن بك يا محمد  رسولاً، ولا بما جئت به ديناً وشرعاً حتى تأتينا آية أو يكلمنا الله، وهذا  عناد ومكابرة، ولا تصح من ذي عقل فضلاً عن ذي علم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ  [البقرة:118] أي: فليسوا أول من طالب بهذه المطالب التي  لا تقبل ولا تعقل في دار الامتحان والابتلاء والاختبار، بل تقدم لنا أن  السبعين رجلاً الذين اختارهم موسى لكلام الله، فلما سمعوا كلام الله قالوا:  أرنا وجه الله؟ وبعد أن سمعوا الكلام ما اقتنعوا، فهؤلاء الذين يقولون:   لَوْلا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ   والله لو كلمهم ما آمنوا، ولا قبلوا، بل  يزدادون عناداً.وسبق أن هؤلاء السبعين الممتازين اختارهم موسى إلى جبل  الطور، وسمعوا كلام الله:  فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً   [النساء:153]، فالهداية بيد الله، فمن طلبها من الله في صدق هداه الله، ومن  استنكف، وتكبر، وأعرض أضله الله.وقوله:  كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ   أي: كما يقولون. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (تشابهت قلوبهم)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [البقرة:118]، أي:  تشابهت قلوب الأولين والآخرين .. قلوب المعاندين والمكابرين.لكن ما سبب  تشابه القلوب؟ فالقلوب من حيث هذا العضو الصنوبري متساوية، لكن مختلفة في  الفهم والإدراك، والعلم، والمعرفة. فما سر هذا التشابه بين قلوبهم؟إنه  الشيطان الذي أغوى آدم حتى أخرجه من الجنة، فالشيطان الذي أغوى من أغوى من  البشر والجن واحد، فمن هنا القلوب متشابهة، فالباطل الذي يقوله أحد الناس  اليوم يقوله من يأتي بعد قرن، والقول الذي يقوله المبطل اليوم قد قيل من  قبله بمئات بل بآلاف السنين؛ لأن الدافع أو المحرك أو المزين أو الباعث  واحد، فالصنعة -إذاً- واحدة، والبضاعة واحدة؛ ولأن مروّجها واحد هو  الشيطان.قال:  تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ   فيمَ تشابهت؟تشابهت في الجهل،  والكفر، والظلم، والعناد؛ لأن الباعث على هذا الفساد والشر هو إبليس -عليه  لعائن الله-، وقد قال وهو بين يدي الله:  قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ  لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83]، وقال:  لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  وَلَأُغْوِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ  [الحجر:39]، فمن هنا تشابهت القلوب،  فثقوا وافهموا واعلموا أن ما يقوله الضال اليوم فقد سبق أن قاله الضلال منذ  ألف سنة، وعشرة آلاف سنة؛ لأن الدافع واحد، والمحرك واحد، وليس هناك  اختلاف.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  قَدْ بَيَّنَّا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ   [البقرة:118]، الذين أيقنوا بعد أن علموا أنها تنزيل العزيز الحكيم، فآيات  القرآن المبينة المفصلة، المظهرة للحق، المميزة له من الباطل، هذه الآيات  قد بينت بالأدلة القطعية، والبراهين الساطعة والحجج التي لا ترد ما كذب به  هؤلاء المكذبون، وكفر به هؤلاء الكافرون؛ وذلك من وجود الله الحي القيوم،  السميع البصير، العليم الخبير، وأنه لا إله إلا هو، وأن سائر الآلهة  المدعاة المعبودة باطلة، وأنه رب كل شيء ومليكه، وأنه ذو قدرة لا يعجزها  شيء، وعلم أحاط بكل شيء، وحكمة ما خلا منها شيء، أكثر من أن يشاهدوا آية  فجأة وتنتهي، كأن يكلمهم ساعة ويسمعون كلامه، ثم يقولون: ما سمعنا، أو يحيي  لهم ميت أو أمواتاً ثم يقولون: سحركم، وكيف يحيا الميت!وهذا أخبر تعالى  عنه من سورة الحجر:  وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ  [الحجر:14]، وهل هناك أعظم من هذا؟ إنها رحلة  إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فتعالوا أنتم وأبناءكم ونساءكم، واصعدوا إلى السماء  السابعة، ثم انزلوا، فهل يقولون حقاً: ما رأيناه آمنا به، لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله. والله ما قالوا إلا: سحر أعينكم، أنتم مجانين! هل هناك من  يصعد إلى السماء؟ لأن الذين يصعدون مجموعة: عشرة .. عشرون .. ثلاثون،  فيظلون في الملكوت الأعلى، وفي المساء يقولون: صعدنا. فيقال لهم: أنتم  مجانين. وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا  فِيهِ  [الحجر:14] طول النهار  يَعْرُجُونَ   *  لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا  سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ  [الحجر:14-15]،  لِم هذا؟ لأن أناساً كتب الله شقاءهم في كتاب المقادير، وهم أهل العذاب  الدائم الثابت المقيم، وأمثال هؤلاء لن يهتدوا، ولا يقبلون الهداية بأي  نوع، ومهما عرضت عليهم.يا من تطالبون بالآيات الكونية! كنزول الشمس أو  القمر أو الملائكة أو إحياء الميت، هناك آيات أعظم من هذه، ألا وهي هذا  الكلام الإلهي الخالد الباقي، فلو أن الله عز وجل أيد رسوله المصطفى صلى  الله عليه وسلم بآيات مادية، وشاهدها أهل مكة وقريش فسوف يأتي الجيل الذي  بعد هذا فيقول: خرافة وكذب، ما رأينا نحن هذا.فلهذا ما أعطى ما طالبوا به  من الآيات الكونية الحادثة؛ لأن هذا لا يجدي ولا ينفع، أولاً: المصرون على  الجاهلية والعناد والظلم لا يؤمنون.ثانياً: ينقلب من شاهد المعجزة والذي  جاء بعد ذلك يقول: نحن ما شاهدنا، من أين لنا أن هذا وقع؟فالقرآن -إذاً- هو  آية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، و( ما من نبي من الأنبياء إلا وأعطاه الله  ما آمن عليه مثله البشر، وكان الذي أوتيته وحياً أوحاه الله إليّ؛ فأنا  أرجو أن أكون أكثرهم تابعاً يوم القيامة )، وتحقق رجاؤه؛ فهذه الأمة  المحمدية يوم القيامة أعظم أمة وأكبر أمة عدداً.وسر ذلك في هذا القرآن، فلو  كانت المعجزات فقط، والله في القرن الأول ينتهي الإسلام، وحارب الإسلام  الإنس والجن والأبيض والأسود، وما استطاعوا أن ينهوه أو يطووا صفحته أو  يقضوا على أهله؛ لأن القرآن بينهم، ولولا القرآن لانتهى الإسلام.لا  تعجب!تقدم أن عرفنا أن الدين المسيحي الإلهي ما عاش أكثر من سبعين سنة، ثم  تحول إلى تثليث، وإلى شرك، وإلى باطل، لكن الإسلام حفظه الله بما حفظ  كتابه:  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ   [الحجر:9]، فلهذا الآن ألف وأربعمائة سنة وزيادة والإسلام موجود، ما تغير  ولا تبدل أبداً، محفوظ، وكون الناس تبدلوا وتغيروا فهذا شأنهم، أنهم  استجابوا للشيطان وأعوانه وخلصائه، لكن من طلب الإسلام فهو موجود كالذهب،  لا زيادة ولا نقص، بحفظ الله تعالى.إذاً:  كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ  [البقرة:118] إنها آيات القرآن، من يشاهد  أنوارها؟ من يشاهد عجائبها؟ من يشاهد آثارها؟ إنهم الموقنون بأنه لا إله  إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن الدين الإسلامي هو دين الله ولا يقبل  ديناً سواه .. فهؤلاء الموقنون هم الذين يشاهدون هذه الآيات. أما  الموسوسون، والشاكون، والمرتابون فلا ينتفعون بهذا، وهو كذلك.إذاً: من هم  الذين ينتفعون بالقرآن الآن من المسلمين؟الجواب  : إنهم المؤمنون، الموقنون  بما يحمله هذا القرآن من نور وهداية، وهم الذين يدرسونه، ويتعلمونه،  ويطلبونه، ويعملون به، أما الذين لا يقين لهم فيقرءونه على الموتى.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى يخاطب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسلياً له مخففاً  عنه الحمل:  إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا   [البقرة:119]، وهذا خبر من أخبار الله يقول لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  إِنَّا  أي: رب العزة والجلال  أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ  بالحق لا  بالباطل، فالإسلام هو الدين الحق، والقرآن الكريم هو كلام الله الحق، وكل  ما جاء به رسول الله من هداية، وتعاليم، وقوانين، وشرائع .. الحق، ولا باطل  في جزء منها قط. أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ  حال كونك  مبشراً ونذيراً .ما  المراد بالمبشر؟المبشر: الذي يبشر صاحب الخير بالخير، فيقول له كلمات ينشرح  لها صدره، وتتهلل له بشرته بالبشر والطلاقة، فهو يبشر المؤمنين المستقيمين  على منهج الله بما وعدهم الله به من إعزاز وإكرام في الدنيا، ونعيم دائم  خالد في الآخرة.وهذه مهمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبشر المؤمنين  المتقين .. المؤمنين العاملين للصالحات .. المؤمنين المستقيمين على منهج  الله، فلا التواء، ولا خروج، ولا انحراف، فهؤلاء يبشرهم بما يثلج صدورهم  وبما يطيب خواطرهم، وبما يظهر في وجوههم من البشر والطلاقة، وهذا هو  التبشير.وهو نذير ومنذر لمن أصر على الشرك، والكفر، والشر، والفساد،  والفسق، والفجور .. ينذره ويخوفه عواقب هذه الحياة التي يحياها، وينذره  بعذاب الله الذي قد يعجل له في الدنيا، أما عذاب الآخرة فهو ثابت لازم لا  يتخلف ولا يتأخر.وهذه هي مهمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليست مهمته  أن يهدي الناس، ويدخل الإيمان في قلوبهم، أو يغير طباعهم ويحول سجاياهم  وفطرهم؛ فهذا لا يقدر عليه، وليس موكولاً إليه، فهذا لله.فهذه الآيات تعزي  رسول الله، وتخفف عنه الآلام التي يتلقاها من الطغاة المتكبرين الذين قالوا  له الآن: لولا تأتينا بآية، أو يكلمنا الله حتى نؤمن، والذين قالوا له هذا  في مكة من أبي جهل إلى عقبة بن أبي معيط إلى العشرات.ماذا يصنع رسول الله  فهو لا يملك هداية القلوب؟يخفف الله تعالى عنه، ويسري عنه آلامه، ويقول له:   إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا  [البقرة:119] فما  كلفناك بهداية الناس، وأنت لا تقدر على ذلك، ولو كان يقدر لهدى عمه أبا  طالب ، فما استطاع مع أنه وقف معه طيلة حياته مواقف لا تنسى، وعند وفاته  وهو على سرير الموت يعرض عليه كلمة التوحيد فما قبلها، والله كأنكم تسمعون:  ( يا عم! قل: لا إله إلا الله أحاج لك بها عند الله، يا عم! قل: لا إله  إلا الله ) فما استطاع؛ لأن الله كتب شقاء أبي طالب وأنه من أهل النار.وكان  -مع الأسف- يريد أن يقولها، فينظر إلى الزائرين من رجالات قريش الذين  جاءوا يعودونه في مرضه فيخجل وقال له أبو جهل : أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ؟  فكان آخر ما قاله: هو على ملة عبد المطلب . ومع هذا قال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( لأستغفرن لك يا أبا طالب ما لم أنه عن ذلك )، وهَمَّ  بالاستغفار فنزل قول الله تعالى:  مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي  قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ   [التوبة:113] ومن احتج بإبراهيم قال تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ  فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ  [التوبة:114].وإبراهيم واعد أباه فقال:   لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ   [الممتحنة:4] فمضت الأيام، وازداد في العناد، والكفر، والباطل، وعرف أن  الله قد حكم عليه بالخلود في النار، فتبرأ منه، فلا تحتج باستغفار  إبراهيم.وحتى آمنة أم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، جاء في الصحيح أن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان آتياً من مكة إلى المدينة أو ذاهباً من  المدينة إلى مكة، فمر بالأبواء التي دفنت فيها أمه، فاستأذن من الله أن  يزورها فأذن له، ولما وقف على القبر ظل يبكي ويبكي، فسألوه: ما يبكيك يا  رسول الله؟ قال: ( لقد استأذنت ربي في أن أزور قبر أمي فأذن لي، واستأذنته  في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي ).                                                                     

** علّة الفلاح والخسران                                                                                                   * *

                               والعلة كما عرفنا من قبل في قول الله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] فـأبو  طالب أو عبد الله أو آمنة هل قالوا يوماً: ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا؟ هل قالوا  يوماً: لا إله إلا الله؟ هل .. هل .. إذاً على أي شيء تزكو نفوسهم وتطيب  وتطهر؟!فمن هنا من زكى نفسه، وطيبها، وطهرها قُبِل في الملكوت الأعلى، ومن  دساها، وخبثها، وأفرغ عليها أطنان الذنوب والآثام لم يشفع له شافع قط ولن  يرى دار السلام، وهذا قضاء الله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].والرسول نادى ابنته فقال: ( يا  فاطمة ! أنقذي نفسك من النار فإني لا أملك لك من الله شيئاً ).ومع هذا  العالم كله نائم، يطمعون في الجنة دار السلام، فأين عواملها وأسبابها؟                                                                     

** وظيفة الداعية                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا  وَنَذِيرًا  [البقرة:119] توضيح لمهمة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي مهمة  كل داع .. كل واعظ .. كل مذكر .. كل معلم في القرية والجبل والسهل والوادي  والبيت والمسجد، وليست المهمة هداية الخلق، فالهداية بيد الله، ومن أراد  هداية أبيه أو أخيه فليسأل الله ذلك، وليبين له ما هو المطلوب، أما أن  تحوله أنت فلن تستطيع، ورسول الله ما أسند إليه هذا.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ   [البقرة:119] وقراءة نافع قراءة أهل المدينة:  ولا تَسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم  .يقول ابن عباس فيما روي عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( يا ليت  شعري ما فعل أبواي؟ ) فنزلت هذه الآية  ولا تَسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم ، أي:  فلا تسأل يا رسولنا عن أصحاب الجحيم، اتركهم، واترك أمك وأباك، فما هم أهل  دار السلام الآن.وقرأ حفص :  وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ   [البقرة:119] أي: لا يسألك الله يوم القيامة: لم ما آمن أبو جهل وأنت رسول  الله وما هديته؟ والله ما كان، ولم دخل أبو طالب النار، وهو عمك، وأنت رسول  الله، كيف هذا يا محمد؟ الجواب: لا.. لا؛ لأن الله ما بعثه ليهدي البشر  ويقلب قلوبها، وإنما ليبشر من استجاب فآمن وعمل صالحاً، وتخلى عن الشرك  والفساد، ومنذر من أعرض عن الإيمان والعمل الصالح، وانغمس في أودية الباطل  والخبث والشر والفساد، فهذه رسالتك ومهمتك، أما أن تهدي فلا تملك.وحقاً هل  هناك من يملك هداية أحد؟الجواب: لو كان هناك من يملك أو يقدر مع بذل أقصى  الجهد بالحجج والبراهين لكان إبراهيم أولى بهذا مع والده، لكن هل استجاب  آزر وأسلم؟ لا.إذاً: ادع يا عبد الله عباد الله وبشر المستقيمين، وأنذر  المعوجين المنحرفين، فهذه هي مهمتك، أما أن تحزن وتبكي وتقول: آه، ما  أسلموا .. ما اهتدوا، أو ترمي بالقلم وتقول: تركناكم، لستم من أهل الجنة،  فقد دعوناكم وما استجبتم، فعيشوا على الباطل، والخبث، والشر، والفساد..!  لا، هذا لا يصح أن تقوله، بل وأنت مطمئن النفس، طاهر القلب ادع الناس  بالابتسامة:  ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ  الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  [النحل:125] والحكمة  أن تضع الشيء في موضعه، فالشخص الكيس، الأديب، الراقي الذي عنده تقبل  للهداية، لم تتعنتر عليه وتسب وتشتم وتنتفخ أمامه، ادعه بالتي هي  أحسن.وكذلك شخص من أقاربك شديد غليظ، فلا بأس أن تغلظ عليه، لكن الليّن  شيء، والغليظ شيء ثان، فضع كل شيء في موضعه، وهذه هي الحكمة.والشاهد عندنا  في قول ربنا:  وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ  [البقرة:119] فهذا  يتمم الكلام الأول، فما أنت إلا بشير ونذير، وما أنت بمسئول عن أصحاب  الجحيم، والله لا يسأله ربه: لم لم يؤمن فلان وأنت رسولنا، والقرآن أنزلناه  إليك، وأيدناك بكذا وكذا، كيف يدخلون النار، أين كنت؟هذا لا وجود له.وشأن  رسول الله شأن أمته، فالعالم في القرية .. في البيت .. في السوق يبلغ دعوة  الله بالتي هي أحسن، فمن استجاب بشره بحسن العاقبة والمستقبل السعيد، ومن  أعرض واستنكف واستكبر أنذره قائلاً: انتبه! مصيرك معروف الخلود في عذاب  الله، فانته يا عبد الله، هذه المهمة. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ...)** 

          ثم قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ  وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ  [البقرة:120] الملة: الدين  والنحلة.وهل اليهود والنصارى لهم ملة واحدة؟الجواب: لا. اليهودية ملة،  والنصرانية ملة، والمجوسية ملة، والصابئة ملة .. فهم ملل.                               

** حكم توارث أصحاب الملل الكفرية فيما بينهم                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا مسألة فقهية: ذهب مالك رحمه الله وأحمد في بعض الروايات  إلى أن اليهود ملة والنصارى ملة، والصابئة والمجوس ملل، واحتجوا بقول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يتوارث أهل ملتين ) أي: لا يرث اليهودي  النصراني، ولا النصراني اليهودي، ولا الصابئي المجوسي، ولا المجوسي  الصابئي.. بل كل ذي ملة يرثه أهله من ملته، وهذا الحديث صحيح.ويبقى قول  الجمهور: إن الكفر ملة واحدة، وليس معنى هذا أن اليهودية هي النصرانية  أبداً، ولا المجوسية هي البوذية ..! لا، هي ملل ولكن ليس هناك تفاضل فالكفر  ملة واحدة، فالكل ضال وإلى النار.إذاً الكفر ملة واحدة، فلا فاضل ولا  مفضول، أما من حيث القضاء الشرعي والحكم فاليهودي لا يرث النصراني لخلاف  بينهما في معتقدهم وملتهم كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى)                                                                                                   * *

                               أي: لن ترضى عنك يا رسولنا، ولن ترضى عنك يا عبدنا، وأمته  هي تابعة له، فانتبه .. كل من لبس لباس محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتقمص  قميصه، فنهج نهجه، وقام على ما قام عليه رسول الله قبله من العقيدة  والتوحيد والطهر والصفاء، وكل من كان هكذا فلن يرضى عنه اليهود ولا النصارى  إلى الآن، وممكن يرضى عنك يهودي أو نصراني إذا أنت تخليت عن الإيمان،  والإسلام، والإحسان، وأصبحت تشارك في الباطل، والخبث، والشر، والفساد، نعم،  أما أن يبقى موقفك موقف لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ثم ترجو أن يحبك  يهودي أو نصراني فهذا لن يكون.الشاهد: أن هذا الخبر من الله يستحيل أن  ينقضه أحد، فلن ترضى عنك يا رسولنا اليهود والنصارى إلى غاية أن تتبع  ملتهم، فإذا اعتنقت اليهودية رضي عنك اليهود ورحبوا بك، وإذا اعتنقت  المسيحية أو الصليبية فرح بك النصارى وقبلوك، أما وأنت على نور الله  وهدايته وإسلامه فلا رضا.والآن الكثيرون يتملقون لليهود والنصارى، حتى في  المساهمة في أعيادهم، لكن هل يرضون عنهم؟والله لا يرضون، فما دمت تقول: لا  إله إلا اله محمد رسول الله ما هناك رضا، وما دمت تقول: الزنا حرام، والربا  حرام، وقتل النفس حرام، والخبث ليس يليق بنا، ولا نحن من أهله، فما يرضون  عنك أبداً حتى تتقمص قميصهم، فتقول بقولهم، وترقص رقصهم، وتعتقد اعتقادهم،  نعم، سواء كنت أبيض أو أسود، ولا معنى لكلمة أوروبي ولا أفريقي فهم إخوان.  فيعانقون السود، ويدخلونهم في قلوبهم؛ لأنهم اعتنقوا دينهم، وأصبحوا على  ملتهم.هل عرفتم هذا الخبر الإلهي أو لا؟لا أقول: من أراد منا أن يحبه  اليهود والنصارى فليكفر، نقول: فقط استقم على منهج الله، ولا يضرك عداؤهم  ولا بغضهم لك، ولا عدم حبهم لك؛ لأن هذه فطرتهم، وما دمت على غير دينهم  فإنهم لا يحبونك.ومن ردَّ علي يتفضل، يقول: أنا مستقيم على منهج محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم في لباسه .. في أكله .. في طعامه .. في نكاحه .. في تجارته  .. في أعماله، وعندي يهود ونصارى يحبوننا، نعم قد يتملقونك بلسانهم، أما أن  يكون قلباً وواقعاً فوالله ما كان؛ لأن الله خالق القلوب، وطابع الطبائع،  وغارز الغرائز، هو الذي أخبر، وهل تراه لا يصدق؟ أعوذ بالله.ومعنى هذا: لا  تطلبوا مودة اليهود والنصارى فإنها مستحيلة، ولن تتم، ولن تحصل، إلا إذا  أنت انسلخت من دينك الإسلامي وعايشتهم على الشرك والباطل، نعم هم يريدون  هذا، ويبذلون الأموال في سبيل القضاء على الإسلام؛ لأنه الدين الحق، وأكثر  رجال الكنائس والبيع يعرفون هذه الجملة، وقد يوجد تلاميذ ضللوهم وغرروا  بهم، لكن هناك رؤساء يعرفون أنهم على باطل، وأن الدين الإلهي الحق هو  الإسلام، معرفة أكثر منا، لكن لا يستطيعون أن يتخلوا عن مناصبهم، وإن  تركوها يقتلون، ولو قامت الكنيسة وقالت: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله،  تهتز أركان الدنيا، وتشتعل النيران، فلهذا هم مصرون على الباطل، وقَلَّ من  ينجيه الله عز وجل، ونعم يوجد كثيرون من رجال العلم عندهم تركوا الكفر  ودخلوا في الإسلام، وآمنوا بالله ولقائه ورسوله.هكذا يخبر تعالى عباده في  شخصية رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول أولاً: بلام الزمخشري  وَلَنْ  تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى  [البقرة:120] إلى غاية وهي:  إلى أن تتبع ملتهم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى)                                                                                                   * *

                               ماذا تفعل يا رسولنا؟قال له الله تعالى:  قُلْ   [البقرة:120] في صراحة ووضوح:  إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى   [البقرة:120] فإذا عرض عليك مسيحي المسيحية .. أو يهودي اليهودية .. أو  بوذي البوذية .. أو مجوسي المجوسية.. فماذا تجيب أنت يا رسولنا؟ قال:  قُلْ  إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى  [البقرة:120].لكن ما هو هدى الله؟هدى  الله هو الإسلام الهادي إلى العزة والكرامة، والأمن والرخاء، والطهر  والصفاء في الدنيا، والهادي إلى حب الله ورضوانه، ومواكبة النبيين،  والصديقين، والشهداء، والصالحين بعد الموت.وإياكم أن تفهموا أو يخطر ببالكم  أو تصدقوا مفترياً كاذباً أن الإسلام إذا طبق في قرية -لا أقول: في أمة-  تطبيقاً كما أراد الله ولم يعز أهل القرية، ولم يصفوا، ولم يطهروا، فوالله  لا يتخلف وعد الله.أعيد فأقول: إياك -يا عبد الله- أن تفهم أن الإسلام لو  طبق في إقليم .. في قرية .. في مدينة التطبيق الذي يريده الله أن أهل  القرية يضامون أو يهانون أو يذلون! والله ما كان، والله إلا أعزهم الله  وطهرهم وكملهم في الدنيا، وفتح لهم باب دار السلام في الآخرة.وهل هناك  أقليم أو بلد كان على طهر وصفا وإيمان، فأذلهم الله؟!والله لا وجود لهذا،  لا في أوروبا الشرقية، ولا الغربية، ولا أفريقيا، ولا في جزيرة العرب،  فمستحيل أن يخذل الله أولياءه، أو يسلط عليهم أعداءه، وإنما سلط أعداءه على  من فسق عن أمره، وخرج عن طاعته كحال العرب والمسلمين في قرون عديدة إلى  هذه الساعة.إذاً: من طلب منك أن تدخل في نصرانية أو يهودية أو ملة من الملل  فقل لهم:  قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى  [البقرة:120] فقط، هدى  الله هو: الإسلام وكتابه .. الإسلام ورسوله، فهذا هو الهدى يا من يريد  الهدى والهداية إلى العز، والكرامة، والطهر، والصفا في الدنيا، وإلى جوار  الله في الملكوت الأعلى؛ في مواكب النبيين، والصديقين، والشهداء، والصالحين  في الدار الآخرة، بل بعد الموت فقط، لا ننتظر يوم القيامة، والله إن هؤلاء  وهم على أسرة الموت، وقد أيس الأطباء من دوائهم، وعلاجهم، وودعوهم، ثم  الملائكة تحتفل بهم، وتتنزل عليهم أفواجها تبشرهم وتريهم كرامة الله لهم،  ما نحتاج إلى هذه: يوم القيامة، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا   [فصلت:30] كلمتان فقط، لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ثم استقام على منهج  رسول الله عقيدة، وقولاً، وعملاً، فاستقام وما انحرف يميناً، ولا شمالاً،  ولا اعوج، فأحل ما أحل الله، وحرم ما حرم الله، ونهض بما أوجب الله، وتخلى  وابتعد عما نهى وحرم الله، ومشى في طريقه إلى ساعة الموت.. فهذا العبد   تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [فصلت:30] تتنزل فوجاً بعد فوج  احتفاء بهذه الروح الطاهرة، لترفع إلى الملكوت الأعلى .. إلى سدرة المنتهى   أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي  كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ  [فصلت:30]. فمن كان منا ولياً لله ما إن يودعه مودعه،  وييأس من علاجه الأطباء في تلك اللحظات فليستعد بهذه البشريات العظيمة: لا  تخافوا، ولا تحزنوا، وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدونها في كتاب الله،  وعلى لسان رسول الله، وعلى لسان عباد الله من الدعاة المبلغين عن الله   نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ   [فصلت:31] كانوا معهم في الدنيا فصرفوهم عن الباطل والخبث والشر، وحموهم  حماية كاملة، فأولياء الله يحميهم الملائكة من أن يقعوا فيما يغضب الله  ويسخط الله طول الحياة، وإلا كيف يعيش خمسين .. سبعين سنة لا يزني، ولا  يسرق، ولا يكذب، ولا يقتل، ولا يظلم .. لولا حماية الله كيف يتم هذا؟  وإخوانه بالملايين يتخبطون في أودية الخبث، والضلال، والشر، والفساد، وليس  ذلك قدرة منه بل حماية:  نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَفِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ  فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ  [فصلت:31] ادع فقط، اطلب  نُزُلًا  [فصلت:32] النزل  هو الضيافة والقِرى، ولهذا سموا الفندق نزلاً وضيافة، ففيه السكن،  والطعام، والشراب والفراش و.. و..  نُزُلًا مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ   [فصلت:32].أيها المستمعون والمستمعات! من منكم يهيأ لهذا؟ قولوا: كلنا إن  شاء الله، أو ما تموتون؟ لا بد.إذاً نسأل الله أن نكون منهم  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ  [فصلت:30] ولو سخط العالم كله، وغضبت  الدنيا بما فيها: ربنا الله، لا رب لنا سواه  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا   [فصلت:30] والاستقامة ليست هينة، ومثل الاستقامة كالذي يمشي على سطح البحر  برجليه، فالمستقيم اليوم في بلاد وقرى وعالم خم بالخبث والشر والفساد، ثم  استقام ومشى فذلك أصعب ممن يمشي على سطح الماء، ولهذا قالت العلماء:  استقامة خير من ألف كرامة، وخاصة لما يخبث الجو كاملاً، ويتعفن، فكيف  تسلم؟!لكن لولايتك لله يحميك الله بملائكته، ويعصمك، ويتلوث غيرك، وأنت لا  تتلوث.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ  الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا  نَصِيرٍ  [البقرة:120] هذه حالكم أيها المسلمون تنطبق تمام المطابقة،  فقوله:  وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ  كل البلاد التي لا تطبق شرع  الله والله قد اتبعت أهواء اليهود والنصارى أحببنا أم كرهنا، وكل البلاد  التي تبيح ما حرم الله، وتأذن فيه، وتسكت عنه اتبعوا أهواءهم؛ لأن أعداء  الإسلام يريدون هذا.إذاً قال تعالى بعد ذلك:  مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ  [البقرة:120] والآن هذا حق أو باطل؟!بكينا، وصرخنا،  واستغثنا: أنقذونا، ففلسطين -مثلاً- إلى الآن أكثر من خمسة وأربعين سنة وهي  محتلة، فما وجدنا ولياً أو نصيراً، وها نحن نصرخ أيضاً على البوسنة  والهرسك فما وجدنا من نصير، وغداً نستصرخ لأي مكان آخر فما نجد أبداً، حتى  نعرف الله عز وجل.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (79) 
الحلقة (86)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (49) 
أنزل الله الكتب لتكون منار هداية للناس، وكان خاتمة هذه الكتب هو القرآن،  الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، ولهذا وجب على المسلم أن  يتلوه حق تلاوته، وذلك بأن يقيم حروفه، وكلماته، وأحكامه التجويدية، وأن  يتدبره ويتأمل ما فيه من معانٍ، وأن يسعى جاهداً للعمل بما فيه، ليبقى  دائماً على ذكر بأن هذا الكتاب من أعظم نعم الله عليه، وأنه من مظاهر تفضيل  هذه الأمة، وأن الكفر به هو الخسران المبين.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته ... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة  ما زالت كعهدنا بنا سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين الله  تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء  بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ  تِلاوَتِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ   *  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ  الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ    *  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا  يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا تَنفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   [البقرة:121-123] .. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! إليكم هذا  الخبر، فإنه خبر عظيم الشأن، فالمخبر هو الله، والمخبرين هم نحن، والحمد  لله رب العالمين، فنحن أهل لأن يحدثنا الله ويكلمنا ويخبرنا، فإنها والله  لنعمة.وسبب هذا الإفضال والإنعام هو الإيمان، فآمنا وأصبحنا أهلاً لأن  يحدثنا الله ويكلمنا ويخبرنا.وقد قال الضالون:  لَوْلا يُكَلِّمُنَا  اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ  [البقرة:118] وها نحن يكلمنا بواسطة وحيه  الذي ينزله على رسوله، وقد وصل إلينا من طريق الوحي الإلهي على رسول الله،  ونحن أهل لذلك بإيماننا، ولو كنا غير مؤمنين -والعياذ بالله- ما يخاطبنا  الله ولا يكلمنا، لأننا أموات، والميت لا يخاطب ولا يخبر؛ لأنه لا يسمع ولا  يبصر، ولا ينهض بما يكلف ولا يقدر عليه.                               

** المراد بالكتاب في قوله تعالى: (الذين آتيناهم الكتاب)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   [البقرة:121] قد يكون المراد من الكتاب التوراة، وقد يكون المراد من الكتاب  الإنجيل، ولكن المراد هنا القرآن العظيم.فقوله:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ   أي: أعطيناهم  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:121] وقد أعطانا ربنا الكتاب، وهو في  صدورنا، ومكتوب في سطورنا، ويوجد في بيوتنا، وهذا فضل الله علينا، فالحمد  لله.                                                                     

** من حقوق تلاوة القرآن إقامة حروفه وتجويده                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   [البقرة:121] ما لهم؟ أخبر عنهم يا رب!  يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ   [البقرة:121] يتلونه بمعنى يقرءونه حق القراءة، فيجودون قراءته، وينطقون  بالحروف، ويخرجونها من مخارجها، فلا يقدمون ولا يؤخرون، ولا يزيدون ولا  ينقصون، فينطقون بتلك الحروف كما هي في لسان العرب، ولو أن شخصاً يقرأ (عصى  ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم) فالله يعصي! هذا كفر، وتعالى الله، وكل هذا  لأنه ما فرق بين حرفين في مخرجيهما: بين السين والصاد، فعصى بمعنى: ما  أطاع، وعسى بمعنى: رجا، ومن هنا إخراج الحروف من مخارجها ضروري، وتستلزم  هذه الآية الإلهية أن يتلوه حق تلاوته.كذلك يتدبرونه عندما يتلونه، ويقرءون  الآية وينتهون منها ويعيدونها مرة أخرى؛ لأنهم يستدرون لبنها، ويستخرجون  حلواها وعسلها .. وهل هذا ممكن؟ إي نعم.ولقد صح يقيناً أن أحد السلف الصالح  من الصحابة والتابعين قام يتلو كتاب الله بالليل، فلما انتهى إلى قول الله  تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ  نَجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاءً  مَحْيَاهُمْ وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  [الجاثية:21] فهذه الآية  ما استطاع أن يتجاوزها، وما زال يرددها ويبكي حتى طلع الفجر.ولعل السامعين  يفهمون معنى هذه الكلمة الإلهية  أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا  أي:  فعلوا بجوارحهم  السَّيِّئَاتِ  أي: المحرمات والمنهيات من كبائر الذنوب  والآثام  أَنْ نَجْعَلَهُمْ  أي: في قضائنا، وحكمنا، ومجازاتنا   كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [الجاثية:21] لا والله ما  كان هذا، ولهذا قال:  سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  أي: قبُح قُبحاً وحكماً  يحكمون به،  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ  أَقْفَالُهَا  [محمد:24].إذاً: الذين يتلون كتاب الله حق تلاوته، هم  الذين:أولاً: يجودون النطق ويحسنونه.ثانياً: يتدبرونه عند تلاوته.ثالثاً:  إذا مروا بآية رحمة سألوا الله إياها، وإذا مروا بآية عذاب استعاذوا بالله  من النار والعذاب. وهذا مأخوذ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان  إذا قام يتهجد ليصلي إذا مر بآية رحمة وقف وسأل الله تلك الرحمة، وإذا جاءت  آية عذاب وقف واستعاذ بالله من العذاب وهو رسول الله الذي لا يدخل الجنة  أحد قبله قط، وقد أعطي بذلك المواثيق، وحسبكم أن تقرءوا قول الله عز وجل:   وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ  رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79] ألا وهو مقام الشفاعة العظمى،  فهو الذي يخر ساجداً بين يدي الله تحت العرش، ويلهم تسابيح، وأذكاراً،  ومحامداً ما عرفها إلا تلك الساعة، وهو واضع جبهته على الأرض حتى يقول له  الرب تعالى: ( محمد! ارفع رأسك، وسل تعطه، واشفع تشفع )، ومع هذا كان إذا  مر بآية رحمة سأل الله متضرعاً إليه أن يرحمه، وإذا مر بآية عذاب وقف  واستعاذ بالله تعالى من العذاب.وهذه أمنا الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها  وأرضاها قالت: ( افتقدت ليلة رسول الله من فراشه ) إذ كان يقسم الليالي بين  نسائه أمهات المؤمنين، فليلة عند عائشة ، وأخرى عند صفية ، وأخرى عند حفصة  ، وأخرى عند ميمونة .. ومن يعدل إذا لم يعدل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ثم قالت: ( فالتمسته ) فما عندهم كهرباء، ولا فوانيس، لا بالزيت، ولا  بالغاز، والله ما عندهم، وفي الظلام، في تلك الحجرة التمسته فما وجدته،  فقامت تطلبه، فوجدته قد اغتسل بالماء البارد، وما أشد برد الماء في مدينتنا  المنورة أيام الشتاء، فاغتسل بالماء البارد، وإذا هو قائم يصلي؛ يركع  ويسجد، والدموع قد عملت خطوطاً هكذا على حصيره، فتعجبت منه وسألته: ( يا  رسول الله! أهذا منك وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ ) فأجابها بقوله  الخالد: ( أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً )، فما دام قد غفر لي ما تقدم من ذنبي  وما تأخر ينبغي أن أشكره، وبم يُشكر الله إن لم يُشكر بذكره وعبادته  وطاعته؟  

** من حقوق تلاوة القرآن تدبره                                                                                                   * *

                               قالت العلماء: تلاوة القرآن حق تلاوته أن تحل ما أحل  القرآن، وتحرم ما حرم القرآن، أما الذي يستبيح ما أحل الله وهو يتلو الآيات  التي تحرم، ويحرم ما أباح الله وهو يتلو آيات الإباحة فهذا خارج عن طاعة  الله، وما تلا القرآن حق تلاوته، والذي لا يقيم حدوده، ويتعداها،  ويتجاوزها، وهو يتلوها ويقرؤها والله ما تلا كتاب الله حق تلاوته، فلا بد  أن يقيم حدوده كما يقيم حروفه، ولا بد أن يحل ما أحل، ويحرم ما حرم، ولا بد  أن يتدبر ويتأمل ويتفكر، لا أن يتلوه كلغة أجنبية لا يدري ما يقرأ ولا ما  يقول؛ لأن الله أثنى عليهم فقال:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  [البقرة:121]  أي: أولئك السامون، الشرفاء الأعلون فأشار إليهم بلام البعد لبعد مكانتهم،  وعلو درجتهم، وعظم شأنهم  أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  [البقرة:121] أي:  يؤمنون بهذا القرآن.                                                                     

** استحباب سماع القرآن من الغير                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا ابن أم عبد وهو عبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي رضي الله عنه  وأرضاه، وقد كان كالظل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يفارقه إلا إذا  دخل بيته وأغلق بابه، يقول عبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه: (  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لي يوماً: يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي  شيئاً من القرآن. فقلت: أعليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ؟! ) متعجباً، مستفهماً كيف  ينزل عليك وأقرأ عليك، فأنت أحق به وأولى، فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري ).وكم نادينا وقلنا للسائلين غير ما مرة،  في أي مجتمع كهذا: دلوني على أحد من إخواننا المؤمنين قال يوماً لأخيه:  تعال من فضلك يا بني إن كان صغيراً، أو يا أبتاه إن كان كبيراً، أو يا أخاه  إن كان مثله ومساوياً له في السن، من فضلك: اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن؟هل  حصل هذا؟!من الشرق إلى الغرب وعبر القرون، من هو الذي يقول: أي فلان! اقرأ  علي شيئاً من القرآن؟وقد حصل هذا مرة كما أخبرتكم، وذلك أن مؤمناً شغالاً  -كما يقولون: حمال- دخل في رحمة الله في درس من دروس العلم الحق في تفسير  كتاب الله، فسمع هذه الكلمة من شيخ رحمة الله عليه، فكان يأتيني ويقول: أي  أبا بكر! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، وهو عامي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ولكن فتح  الله عليه فأصبح عالماً ربانياً بالسماع.فهذا هو الوحيد الذي رأيناه في  حياتنا يأتي، ويتربع، ويطأطئ رأسه ويقول: اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، وأنا  أقرأ وأنا طفل وهو يبكي.إن القرآن الآن يقرأ على الموتى! يقال لقارئ  القرآن: تعال خذ ألف ريال، وأقرأ ختمة على أمي؛ فإنها ماتت. أو يجمع الطلبة  ويقال لهم: اقرءوا القرآن على والدي فقد توفي، ويضع بين أيديهم أو في  جيوبهم ريالات، وهذا موجود من إندونيسيا إلى المغرب، أما أن أقول: اقرأ علي  آيات الله؛ أتدبرها، وأخشع عند سماعها، وأبكي، فهذا نادر، ونسينا ونستغفر  الله.وكان سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله كثيراً لما يجلس يقول:  من منكم يسمعنا شيئاً من القرآن؟هذا موجود وما ننساه.                                                                     

** استحباب الخشوع عند تلاوة القرآن                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ  تِلاوَتِهِ  [البقرة:121] أي: كما ينبغي أن يتلى، وكما يجب أن يقرأ، وهو  تصحيح الألفاظ، والكلمات، والنطق بها سليمة كما نزلت.ثانياً: يتدبرونه، فلا  يقرءون قراءة الغافلين والجاهلين، فيقفون عند الآية، ويعرفون ما تدل عليه،  وما ترشد إليه، ويحلون ما أحل، ويحرمون ما حرم، ويقيمون حدوده فلا  يتعدونها .. وهؤلاء هم المؤمنون.عبد الله بن مسعود لما قال له الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( أسمعني يا ابن أم عبد )، فكناه بأمه .. ( يا ابن أم عبد !  أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن ) أي: اقرأ علي حتى أسمع، فتعجب عبد الله وقال: (  أعليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ؟! قال: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري )؛ لأن الذي يصغي  يذكر أكثر ممن يتلو، والتالي قد يشغله حفظ الآيات وتتبعها حتى ما يجهل أو  يقف، أما السامع متفرغ، وخاصة إذا أصغى واستمع.قال: ( فقرأت بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ  مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي  تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   [النساء:1] حتى انتهيت في حدود الثلاثين آية، إلى قول الله عز وجل:   فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى  هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41]. قال: لما انتهيت هنا، فإذا برسول الله  عيناه تذرفان الدموع؛ يبكي، ويقول: حسبك .. حسبك .. حسبك )، يعني: يكفي  يكفي، فرسول الله يطلب من يقرأ عليه القرآن، ونحن لا نطلب؛ لأننا ما ذقنا  حلاوة الإيمان، فإننا مخدرون، تجدنا نبصر ونتحرك، ولكن لا نشعر.وفتح الله  علينا في ضرب مثل لعلكم تذكرونه، وأنا أتكلم عن نفسي: أرأيتم قبة زجاجية  -والآن يصنعونها كمكان لبيع الدخان وبيع المشروبات- ونحن داخل تلك القبة  نشاهد من يمرض، فنراه كما هو يضحك ويبكي ولكن لا نحس بشيء، ولا نسمع صوتاً،  ولا نحس بحركة.فهذا الشخص في القبة الزجاجية يشاهد كل شيء، لكن لا يحس،  ولا يسمع، ولا يشم رائحة، فهو محجوب بالزجاج، ونحن أشبه بهذا، نعم مؤمنون  مسلمون، ونقرأ كتاب الله، ولكننا لا نحس ولا نشعر، ولا نبكي ولا نتألم، ولا  نفرح عند آية، ولا نحزن، صح هذا أو لا؟فهذا هو الواقع ولا نخفيه، إلا من  فتح الله عليه نافذة، وقد قلت لكم غير ما مرة: أحياناً في العام .. في  العامين ينفتح ذلك الزجاج لحظة، تجد أحداً يبكي، يرتعد، لا يشعر بما حوله  أبداً، وينتفض، ولا يشعر بمن حوله، يصلي أو يقرأ أو يتلو، كأن العالم  كاملاً انفصل عنه، وهذه نادرة.والمفروض فينا أن تكون هذه حالنا دائماً،  فإذا تلونا كتاب الله أو وقفنا بين يدي الله نناجيه، ونتكلم معه ونطرح  حوائجنا بين يديه مستغفرين سائلين، ينبغي أن نكون هكذا، كأننا لا نشعر  بالوجود حولنا، وهؤلاء في صلاتهم خاشعون،  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   *   الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ  [المؤمنون:1-2]. ونحن نتكلم  مع الله ونناجيه في الصلاة وبالنا مشغول: القدر ماذا فيه؟ والسوق ماذا  فيه؟يقول المصلي: الله أكبر..  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ   *   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:1-2] فنقرأ والقلوب  هناك. فكيف تتكلم مع الله وتعرض عنه ويبقى وجهك أمامه؟!ولو تحدثت مع ذي  قدرة ومال عن قضاء حوائجك، تريد أن تسأله ما تريد، فتسلم عليه: السلام  عليكم فلان. ثم تبدأ الحديث معه وأنت ذاهل عنه، مشغول ببيتك وسوقك أو كذا،  لاندهش قائلاً: ماذا هناك؟ ما له؟ انتبه!فيخاطبك ما لك؟ أين أنت غائب؟فهل  نطلب هذا الهدى إن شاء الله؟وأعظم باب جربناه هو أن تعلم وتُعلم نفسك أنك  بين يدي الله، والله إنك لبين يديه، وإنه لنصب وجهه لك، ويسمع منك كلماتك،  ويرى موقفك.. فإذا ذكرت هذا استحيت أن تتركه، أو تلتفت أو تعبث، لكن كونك  لا تذكر هذا فهذا هو البلاء.وقد سأل جبريل عليه السلام رسولنا صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ما الإحسان؟ فقال: ( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه  فإنه يراك ) فأنت بين حالين: إما أن تشعر أنك بين يدي الله كأنك تنظر إليه،  فلا تستطيع أن تلتفت ولا أن تغفل، ولا أن تعرض عن كلامه أبداً، وأقل شيء  أن تعلم أنك بين يديه، وهو يراك، ويرى حركاتك وسكناتك، ويسمع كلماتك، ويعرف  دقات قلبك، وما يجري في نفسك.فإذا علمت نفسك هذا لا تستطيع أن تعرض عن  الله حتى تفرغ من عبادتك وتقول: السلام عليكم. ثم بع واشتر.آه لو ربينا على  هذا.إذاً قول ربنا جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:121] أعطيناهم التوراة أو القرآن، الذين  يَتْلُونَهُ  حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ  [البقرة:121]، فحق التلاوة تعني التجويد والتغني، ولا بد  كذلك من تدبره وتفهم معانيه، وتوطين النفس على العمل بما فيه، فإن كان  أمراً نهضت به، وإن كان نهياً تركت وتخليت عما نهاك عنه.  

** خسران من يكفر بالقرآن الكريم                                                                                                   * *

                               قال:  أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ   [البقرة:121] أي: بالقرآن .. بالكتاب  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ   [البقرة:121] هذا خبر عظيم، والله لا يعجز أن يعاقب، أن يخسر الشيء تخسيراً  كاملاً، فالذين لا يؤمنون بالقرآن أنه كلام الله ووحيه، وحامل شرائعه، وأن  فيه الهدى والنور، ولم يعمل بما فيه.. والله لهو الخاسر خسراناً  كاملاً.ودائماً نقول: لا تفهم من الخسران أنه خسران الدنيا: فقد وظيفته أو  خسر البضاعة كلها أو ضاع ما كان عنده أو خسر امرأته وماتت أو خسر ولده  ومات! فهذا الخسران: خسران الدينار، والدرهم، والشاة، والبعير، لا يعتبر  خسراناً عند الله.لكن ما هو الخسران الحق؟اسمع الله يبين من سورتي الزمر  وحم، يقول تعالى:  قُلْ  [الزمر:15] يا رسولنا، قل أيها المبلغ عنا، قل   إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:15] من هم؟  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15]  أَلا  [الزمر:15] انتبهوا، اسمعوا  ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15] فتجد نفسك في عالم كله بلاء، وعذاب،  وشقاء، ولا تجد امرأة، ولا ولداً، ولا أخاً قريباً، ولا بعيداً، فأنت وحدك  في وحشتك .. في غربتك .. في بعدك، تتلقى العذاب في كل لحظة وساعة، فلا  يُفتّر أبداً وتشتكي، وتطالب التخفيف، فلا يأتي الجواب إلا بعد ألف  عام.وهناك سورة أخرى فيها أنه يوضع أحدهم في صندوق من حديد، ويغلق عليه،  ويسمر بالمسامير، ويلقى في ذلك العالم آلاف السنين، والله لا يأكل، والجوع  يمزقه، والله لا يشرب، والظمأ يقتله، والله لا يتكلم، ولا يسمع كلاماً في  ذلك الصندوق آلاف السنين، لا إله إلا الله، صم، بكم، عمي.. هكذا. فقالوا  للرسول: كيف يمشون على وجوههم ويسحبون في النار على وجوههم؟ قال: الذي  أمشاهم على أرجلهم يستطيع أن يمشيهم على وجوههم.أما رأيتم الأفعى تزحف على  وجهها؟ والله إنهم ليمشون على وجوههم، والآية من سورة بني إسرائيل:   وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى وَجُوهِهِمْ عُمْيًا وَبُكْمًا  وَصُمًّا مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ كُلَّمَا خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ سَعِيرًا   [الإسراء:97].فقوله:  وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  على أرجلهم؟ لا   عَلَى وَجُوهِهِمْ عُمْيًا وَبُكْمًا وَصُمًّا  [الإسراء:97] فلا يبصرون،  ولا ينطقون، ولا يسمعون، وهم على وجوههم، قالوا: يا رسول الله! كيف يمشون  على وجوههم؟ قال: الذي أمشاهم على أرجلهم يمشيهم على وجوههم، والله لكما  تسمعون.هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون .. الكفار بالقرآن، وما جاء به بالرسول، وما  يدعو إليه، فما اغتسلوا من جنابة، ولا صاموا يوماً لله، ولا صلوا ركعة، ولا  قالوا معروفاً، وماتوا على فسقهم وضلالهم .. والله لهذا جزاؤهم   وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى وَجُوهِهِمْ عُمْيًا وَبُكْمًا  وَصُمًّا  [الإسراء:97] لا ينطقون، ولا يبصرون، ولا يسمعون.إذاً: هذا خبر  عظيم  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ  أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ  ما الخبر؟   فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ  [البقرة:121] يخسرون أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم  القيامة.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
**مناداة الله لبني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   [البقرة:122] يا أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم!واليهود وقت نزل هذا  القرآن هم الذين كانوا مع رسول الله في المدينة من القبائل أو الطوائف  الثلاث: بني قينقاع، وبني النضير، وبني قريظة، لكن قال: بني إسرائيل؛ لأنهم  -والله- أولاد إسرائيل وأحفاده إلى اليوم.وسبحان الله! فقد علمتم أنهم لا  يسمحون لأحد أن يدخل في دينهم، ولا يزوجون نساءهم إلا لأبنائهم وإخوانهم،  وإذا حصل أن زوجوا مسيحياً أو بوذياً فلغرض محدود، ثم يحتالون ويطلقون أو  يقتلونها أو يقتلوه فاحتفظوا بأصالتهم .. بعرقهم، ويكفيك أن الله يناديهم  بهذا الاسم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   فلولا علمه بأنهم من أولاد إسرائيل  ما ناداهم بهذا.واليهود في اليمن .. في الشام .. في مصر .. في فلسطين .. في  المغرب ما كانوا يزوجون بناتهم للمسلمين، ولا يزوجونهن للنصارى ولا  يعطونهم، وذلك للحفاظ على هذه الأصالة؛ لأنهم يحلمون بأن يعيدوا مملكة  إسرائيل من النيل إلى الفرات، وقد مشوا خطوات شاسعة في هذا الشأن، وقد  رأيتم كيف أذلنا الله لهم، وأصبحوا فوقنا يعتزون، ويصولون، ويجولون، مع  أنهم عرق مصاب بمرض الذل والمسكنة، إلا أن الله عز وجل ليؤدب المسلمين علهم  يفيقون .. علهم يصحون .. علهم يرجعون، فأراهم أعظم آية لم تعرف الدنيا آية  أعظم منها، فألف مليون مسلم من أهل لا إله إلا الله يذلهم خمسة ملايين  يهودي، ولو تتحدث بهذا مع من يأتي من أجيال سيقول: هذا مستحيل! كيف يمكن أن  ألف مليون يقهرهم ويذلهم خمسة ملايين، كالذي يقول: خمسة آلاف رجل فحل  أذلهم خمسة رجال، أهناك من يصدق هذا!ولكن أراد الله آية أخرى، فثلاثة آلاف  مؤمن رباني هزموا واستطاعوا أن يتخلصوا من مائتي ألف مقاتل، وذلك في غزوة  مؤتة، فقد كان عدد المؤمنين ثلاثة آلاف، وكان عدد الروم مائتا ألف.فهيا يا  مسلمون نتوب إلى الله.قالوا: لا نستطيع.أقول: أما تستطيعون أن تتوبوا؟ وهل  إذا تركتم الربا، والزنا، والغش، والخداع، وأقمتم الصلاة، وآتيتم الزكاة  تصابون بالمرض .. بالفقر؟ بأي شيء يصيبكم؟ لا أدري.هيا نحاول أن نقبل -فقط-  على الله، فنجتمع ونبكي بين يديه من المغرب إلى العشاء في كل بيوت الله،  ولا يتخلف مؤمن ولا مؤمنة إلا ذو عذر لا يتمكن من الحضور، ونجرب عاماً ..  عامين .. ثلاثة فقط، وننظر كيف أن الله سيذل لنا الجبابرة، ويرغم أنوفهم،  فلا يمكن أن توالي الله ثم يخزيك ويذلك ويهينك! حاشا لله وكلا.والشاهد  عندنا في بني إسرائيل أنهم أولاد يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل، ومعنى إسرائيل عبد  الله أو عبد الرحمن.                                                                     

** تذكير بني إسرائيل بنعمة الله عليهم                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول الله تعالى لهم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا   [البقرة:122] فلا تنسوا  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:122] والله هذه الآية الآن لا تليق باليهود، إنما تليق  بنا نحن فقط، وذكر النعمة يدفع إلى شكرها، فهو ما أمرهم بالشكر، وما قال:  يا بني إسرائيل اشكروا، إنما قال: اذكروا أولاً. فاذكروا أول نعمة أنعم  الله بها عليكم، فإذا ذكرتموها دمتم بين يدي الله تشكرونه بالركوع والسجود،  والصبر والصلاة، والجهاد والإنفاق، فتلطفوا في هذه وتأملوها.                                                                     

** الفائدة من ذكر النعمة                                                                                                   * *

                                قوله: (( اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ )) ما الفائدة من ذكر  النعمة؟من أجل أن نشكر؛ لأن الذي ينكر النعمة ولا يذكر -والله- لا يشكرها،  لكن لما تذكر طبق التمر بين يديك والخبز اللين وأنت تأكل ستقول: الحمد  لله.لكن إذا كنت لا تذكر من أين هذا الخبز؟ من أين هذا الرطب؟ كيف هذا  الماء؟ كيف أنا جالس؟ فإنك والله لا تعرف الحمد والشكر لله أبداً.كذلك لما  ترى قوتك البدنية تظهر، فتنتشل -مثلاً- القنطار، وتحمل الأشد، وتذكر حينئذ  أن الذي أعطاك هذه القوة هو الله، وهو يريد منك فقط أن تشكره وتحمده.وهذه  المعاني والتأملات لو نقف عندها عشرة أيام، فهذه بيت القصيد.                                                                     

** المسلمون أولى بالخطاب من بني إسرائيل في التذكير بالنعم                                                                                                   * *

                               أنا قلت الآن: هذا لا يليق مع بني إسرائيل فقد انتهى أمرهم،  فهذا الخطاب لنا نحن؛ لأن هذا الكتاب كتاب هداية وإصلاح إلى يوم القيامة،  والبشرية كلها خلق الله وعبيده، فأمة الإسلام لو ذكرت ما أنعم الله به  عليها من نعمة الإيمان والإسلام، وكيف أن الأمم الكافرة هائجة مائجة، تعيش  في الظلام والخبث، ونحن أهل النور والهداية الإلهية، ولو نذكر هذا ما فرطنا  في فريضة، ولا قصرنا في أداء واجب، ولا غشينا محرماً أو مكروهاً إلا إذا  استغفلنا العدو ورمى الشيطان بنا في ساعة، ثم نستفيق ونصرخ مستغفرين تائبين  إلى الله.وهناك نعمة قريبة على المسلمين، فقد كانوا مستعمرين مستذلين،  يتحكم فيهم الشرق والغرب؛ من بريطانيا إلى هولندا .. إلى إيطاليا .. إلى  فرنسا.أما كنتم كذلك أيها المسلمون فحرركم الله! وكان عليكم أن تشكروه، ومن  ذلك أن تقيموا الصلاة فقط ليرى الله عز وجل شكركم، فلا يتركها عسكري، ولا  شرطي، ولا مسئول، ولا غني، ولا فقير، فإذا قيل: حي على الصلاة، أقبلت الأمة  زرافات ووحداناً إلى بيوت الرب؛ تشكره عشر دقائق أو ربع ساعة ثم تنطلق إلى  عملها.لكنهم قالوا: لا نستطيع.أسألكم بالله، أنا أريد أن أعرف: هل أقيمت  الصلاة إجبارية في أي بلد غير هذا البلد، في سوريا .. في العراق .. في مصر  .. في المغرب .. في باكستان؟ والله ما كان، وأنا أسأل وحيران، أما خلقنا  لها؟  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   [الذاريات:56].والله لو أقيمت الصلاة في أي إقليم إسلامي لتجلت أنوار  الرحمة، ومحاسن الكمال الإسلامي، وقل الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد، ولا  آلمهم فقر ولا جوع -أبداً- وهم مع الله.لكن ما أقيمت الصلاة، وكأنهم تعمدوا  ألا تقام، ولعل هناك سحراً يهودياً، فما يدرينا.                                                                     

** ثمرات إقامة الصلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               نحن إذا أقمنا الصلاة فإن كثيراً من الأمور ستحصل:أولاً: كل  خبث وظلم وشر وفساد ينتهي، وإياك أن تفهم أن عبداً يقف بين يدي الله  زاكياً، واعياً، بصيراً، يناجي ربه، ويتكلم معه، ويطرح حاجته بين يديه، ثم  يخرج يفسق! والله ما كان، فكل ما تشكوه في العالم الإسلامي من الخبث،  والسرقة، والجرائم، وشهادة الزور، والكذب، والخيانة، وعدم الرحمة مرده إلى  أنهم ما أقاموا الصلاة؛ لأن الله العليم الحكيم يقول:  اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [العنكبوت:45] أي: أيها المسلمون! اقرءوا القرآن  في بيوتكم، وفي بيوت ربكم، فيزداد إيمانكم، ومعارفكم، وعلومكم، وتسمون،  وترتفعون، ثم قال:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45] فلن يستطيع بوليس، ولا شرطة،  ولا ساحر، ولا غشاش، ولا .. أن يقوم اعوجاج الشعب أو الأمة في القرية أو  المدينة كما تقوم الصلاة.ودائماً نقول: تفضلوا وادخلوا أي مكتب من مكاتب  الشرط والمسئولين من المحافظات و.. و.. واسألوهم عن عدد الجرائم في هذا  الأسبوع؟ قالوا: والله سجلنا مائة جريمة، بعضها سرقة، وبعضها سب وشتم،  وبعضها كذا، وبعضها كذا .. نقول: اسمعوا، إن وجدتم من بين المائة أكثر من  خمسة من مقيمي الصلاة اذبحوني، وأنا أقول هذا دائماً، وهناك (95) من تاركي  الصلاة، والمصلون العابدون بصدق ما عرفوا إقامة الصلاة، تجده يقف بين يدي  الله وهو مشغول عن الله، وصارت الصلاة كالعادة فإذا قال: السلام عليكم خرج  يدخن عند باب المسجد.وكم صحنا وبكينا أكثر من أربعين سنة، فهل تحرك إقليم  واحد وقال: نقيم الصلاة؟ والله ما كان؛ وفقط إقليم واحد.وهذه الدولة  المباركة يعمل ليل نهار على إحباطها وإفسادها وتخريبها متعاونون عليها  والعياذ بالله، حتى مع الكفار، والله لولا أنهم بنوها على إقام الصلاة ما  شاهدوا فيها نوراً ولا كان فيها خير، لكن رحمة الله على مؤسسها عبد العزيز  فقد أقامها على ما أراد الله أن تقام عليه الدولة الإسلامية، وذلك من خلال  بعض آية فقط:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41] فهذه أربع دعامات.فإقام الصلاة أن لا يبقى عسكري،  ولا مدني، ولا رجل، ولا امرأة يعيش في ديار الإسلام وهو لا يصلي، فإن شاهدت  قريبك أو جارك لا يصلي، فاتصل بالهيئة يأخذوه ويؤدبوه أو يحبسوه حتى  يصلي.أما إيتاء الزكاة فهي فريضة الله، ولا بد من رجال مهمتهم أن يجبوا هذه  الصدقة من أجل إقامة الدولة.أما الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فتقام  هيئات في كل قرية .. في كل مدينة .. في كل حي يأمرون بالخير وينهون عن  الشر.لكن ما المانع من إقامة كل هذا؟! فما استطاع إقليم واحد من المسلمين  أن يفعل هذا، كأنهم ضد الله، ولا يؤمنون بكلام الله، وهم ليسوا في حاجة إلى  القرآن.ثم ماذا جنى المسلمون من استقلالاتهم؟ فازوا؟ كملوا؟ سعدوا؟ نموا؟  تربوا؟سلوهم، وسلوني أخبركم، إنها -والله- محن وبلايا ورزايا، أمرّ مما  كانوا عليه أيام الاستعمار.وما أفقنا إلى الآن، ومتى نفيق؟ابدءوا فقط  بإقامة الصلاة، وما قلنا لكم افعلوا شيئاً آخر، وإنما أقيموا الصلاة ينفتح  باب الهبة والرحمة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (80) 
الحلقة (87)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (5) 


أخبر الله تعالى أن من صفات المنافقين أنهم إذا لقوا المؤمنين أظهروا  الإيمان، فإذا ما ذهبوا إلى رفقائهم وأسيادهم ولاموهم كان جواب المنافقين  أنهم ما يزالون باقين على كفرهم، وأنهم ما قالوا ذلك إلا استهزاء  بالمؤمنين، وسخرية بالمسلمين، فكان أن جازاهم الله بالمثل، فالله يستهزئ  بهم ويزيدهم حسب سنته أن السيئة تلد سيئة، فهؤلاء قد استبدلوا الكفر  بالإيمان، فما ربحوا دنيا ولا أخرى.                     

**القرآن نور ومنهج حياة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  ليلتنا هذه ليلة القرآن العظيم، ليلة الروح الإلهي والنور الرباني، وذلكم  أن القرآن روح، ولا حياة بدون روح، وأن القرآن نور، ولا هداية بدون نور،  والله كما تسمعون.قال تعالى في كون القرآن روحاً به تتم الحياة:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي  مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ  مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52]. وقال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8].وها نحن  نشاهد الواقع، فالبشرية في الشرق أو الغرب إذا لم تقبل على هذا الإسلام،  وتأخذ كتابه وتقرؤه وتفهم ما يحمله، وتعمل بما فيه، والله ما سعدت ولا  كملت، وحياتها حياة البهائم، ولا فرق بينها وبين البهائم، بل هي شر،  واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ  شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6] والبرية الخليقة، بمعنى: المخلوقة. من شر  الخليقة؟ القردة، الخنازير، الكلاب، الذئاب، السباع، القطط؟ لا لا، هم  الذين كفروا بربهم، وأعرضوا عن ذكره وكتابه.ومن أراد أن يستقصي الخبر:  أيخلقك، ويرزقك، ويهبك حياتك ثم تنكره وتكفر به، وتتعمد الفسق والفجور  والعصيان عن أمره؟ هذا ينبغي أن يطحن طحناً، فأولئك  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الزمر:15].فمن هنا وهب  الله تعالى هذه الأمة القرآن الكريم الروح؛ الإلهي والنور الرباني، واحتال  عليها خصومها وأعداؤها من أهل الشرك والكفر فزحزحوها وأبعدوها وتركوها تعيش  في أغلب أحوالها كما يعيشون، بل بلغ بنا السحر والكيد والمكر حتى أصبحنا  نتعشق حياة الكافرين، ونتسابق إليها، وأرقانا من تشبه وأصبح مثلهم.أليس هذا  واقعاً يا بني الإسلام؟ فكيف المخرج من هذه الفتنة؟ كيف نعود؟                                                                 

**المخرج من الفتنة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ليس هناك سحر، ولا طاقات، ولا قدرات، ولا ولا.. ليس هناك إلا أن  نحقق إيماننا، أنت مؤمن؟ إي نعم مؤمن. صادق الإيمان؟ قال: نعم. إذاً فهيا  بنا إلى مصدر قوتنا، وهيا بنا إلى الروح وإلى النور لنحيا ونهتدي إلى  الكمال والإسعاد، فنأتي إلى بيت ربنا سواء كنا في رءوس الجبال أو في السفوح  والوهاد، كنا في المدن أو القرى، في البادية أو الحاضرة، أردنا أن نقبل  على الله ليقبل علينا فيكرمنا ويسعدنا، نجتمع بنسائنا وأطفالنا ومسئولينا  في بيت ربنا كل ليلة من المغرب إلى العشاء، طول الحياة. الكفار، المشركون،  المجوس، الدنيويون، إذا فرغوا من العمل ذهبوا إلى المراقص والمقاصف  والملاهي والملاعب ودور الباطل يروحون عن أنفسهم كما يزعمون، ويخففون آلام  النفس والتعب، وأين يذهب المسلمون؟ يجب أن يذهبوا إلى بيت ربهم، فيجتمعون  ويتلقون الكتاب والحكمة؛ قال الله وقال رسوله، وما تمضي سنة ولا سنتان أو  ثلاث إلا وقد تغير وضع المسلمين، وتغيرت نفسياتهم وآمالهم وأطماعهم  واتجاهاتهم، وعادت كلها إلى اتجاه واحد: أن يرضى الله عز وجل ويكرمنا  ويسعدنا، فلم يبق زنا، ولا خمر، ولا حشيشة، ولا كذب، ولا كبر، ولا رياء،  ولا عجب، ولا نفاق، ولا تلصص، ولا خيانة، ولا ظلم، ولا اعتداء، فلا يبقى من  هذا شيء، لأن العلاج قوي، فهو روح الله ونوره، وحينئذ تدين الدنيا كلها  لنا، وتخضع بين أيدينا؛ لسمونا وارتفاعنا.والله! لو أن أهل إقليم أو بلد  حققوا هذا المبدأ لكان يأتي الكفار ويشاهدون الأنوار ويسلمون بالمشاهدة،  وخاصة في هذا الظرف العالمي الذي أصبح الصوت يسمعه كل إنسان، والمنظر  يشاهده كل إنسان، وتطير من الشرق إلى الغرب، في يومك وقد طفت بالعالم، فلو  يدخلون فقط على أهل قرية وهم زي واحد، سمت واحد، نظام واحد، طهر كامل،  صفاء، إخاء، محبة، نظام وعمل لبهرتهم هذه الأفعال.يا شيخ! ما الدليل؟الدليل  أنه في خمس وعشرين سنة فقط اتسعت رقعة العالم الإسلامي من وراء نهر السند  إلى الأندلس، فهل أجبروا الناس بالحديد على الإسلام؟ لا والله،  لا  إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ  [البقرة:256] ولا يوجد مسلم أسلم بالعصا والضرب  والتجويع، والله ما كان.دخلوا في الإسلام لأنهم شاهدوا الربانية، وشاهدوا  الأنوار تتلألأ، وشاهدوا الصفاء، الرحمة والإخاء، العدل والصدق، فانبهروا  ودخلوا في الإسلام. وقد صح هذا، ولا يرده إلا مكابر معاند، نعم كانوا  يتلصصون، يجرمون، يسرقون، يكذبون، يتكبرون و.. لكنهم شاهدوا العدل، الرحمة،  الإخاء، الطهر، الصفاء، ومن يرفض هذا؟                                                                 

**الدعوة في البلاد غير الإسلامية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          بالمناسبة دعنا نقل: بكينا مرات، ومسحنا دموعنا وسكتنا وقلنا: لا  تبك، أمة هابطة، من يرفعها سوى الله. وقلنا: هذه الجاليات الموجودة في  قارة أمريكا، قارة أوروبا، في اليابان، في الصين، في كل مكان. هذه الجاليات  لو نظمت لهم لجنة عليا عالمية إسلامية، وجمعت لهم الدينار والدرهم من  المسلمين، ضريبة الإسلام علي وعليك، كل يوم ريال، وكانت ميزانية، ثم وضعت  خارطة لتلك الجاليات: هنا مسجد، هنا مدرسة، هنا جماعة من المسلمين، هنا  كذا.. ثم قدم لهم أئمة هدى ودعاة نور على حساب اللجنة، وأعطوا كتاباً  واحداً لا مذهبية، ولا طرقية، ولا انتظام في حال من الأحوال، مسلم فقط،  وأخذت تلك الجاليات تلتئم وتتجمع، والنور يغمرها، فلم يبق هرج ولا مرج، ولا  شر ولا فساد ولا باطل، فما تمضي عليهم خمس وعشرون سنة وهم في تلك الأنوار  إلا وأصبح الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً وجماعات.ما المانع من هذا؟ من  الذي يمكن أن يقوم بهذا؟رابطة العالم الإسلامي تصدق وتزور العالم الإسلامي،  وتكون هذه الجماعة، وتوحد الإمام الداعي والكتاب الذي يدرس، وما تمضي فترة  إلا والنصارى بالذات يدخلون في دين الله.ومن قال: كيف؟ نقول: الآن دخل من  النصارى مئات الآلاف، مع أن الدعوة ليست بشيء، وإذا شاهدونا يضحكون: مسلم  يسرق، مسلم يشرب الخمر، مسلم يفجر ويزني، مسلم معلق صليب، كيف هذا  الإسلام؟!وقد فتح الله تلك البلاد فبدل ما نغزو وترسوا بواخرنا الحربية في  الموانئ وندخل قال: لا .. لا، البلاد مفتوحة، ادخلوا. لكن كتب الله هذا  الهبوط، لم ما يكون هذا؟ أليس واجباً على المسلمين أن يدخلوا الكفار في دين  الله؟! من ينقذهم؟ من يهديهم؟ من المسئول؟ المسلمون، القرآن في أيديهم أو  لا؟ إذاً هم المسئولون.لو كان لا بد من سلاح وقتال نقول: حتى نتجمع، وحتى  نقوى، وحتى.. أما الآن لا، بالمال فقط، والكلمة الطيبة وتحكيم الكتاب  والسنة، وإذا بالإسلام ينمو، ومع هذا فيه نماء، من كان يحلم أن فرنسا يوجد  فيها ثلاثمائة مسجد؟! من كان يحلم أن بريطانيا عدوة الإسلام الأولى يوجد  فيها مئات المساجد؟! وعلى هذا فقس. سمعتم هذه؟ بلغوها، قالوا: لا  نستطيع.إذاً نعود إلى النواة الأولى كتاب (المسجد وبيت المسلم) فهيا يا  علماء، ويا بصراء، ويا طلاب العلم، كل واحد يجمع كل أهل قرية في جامعها  ومسجدها ويأخذ في تربيتها وتطهيرها، غاضاً الطرف عن الخلافات والصراعات  والحزبية والجماعات، بل إخوة مؤمنون مسلمون في بيت الله، فتستنير تلك  القرية ويستنير ذلك البلد، شيئاً فشيئاً وإذا النور يغمرها، أو ننتظر ماذا؟  عيسى عليه السلام! إذا نزل ابن مريم انتهى الإسلام وغير الإسلام، المسلم  مسلم، والكافر كافر، فهو آية من آيات قرب الساعة.                                                                 

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          باسم الله! ما زال السياق الكريم في بيان عورات المنافقين،  والصواب: في علاج مرض المنافقين، رجاء أن يشفوا ويبرءوا من سقمهم، ويدخلوا  في رحمة ربهم.   

** صنف المؤمنين المتقين                                                                                                   * *

                               أشير إلى ما سبق وهو: أن الآيات التي ندرسها صنفت البشرية  ثلاثة أصناف: مؤمنون متقون، وهم المفلحون، وانظر إليهم وهم متمكنون من  هداية الله،  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:5]. وهل الذي  متمكن من هداية الله يسرق، يحسد، يبغض، يغتاب وينمم، يفجر ويقتل؟! كيف  الهداية هذه؟  عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ ، هؤلاء هم المفلحون، سواء كانوا  من البيض أو الصفر أو الحمر، العجم أو العرب، بل حتى من الجن. الم   *   ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى  [البقرة:1-2] لمن؟   لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2] من هم؟  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ  وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ   [البقرة:3-4] فدخل اليهود والنصارى  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:5] هؤلاء أسلموا لله القلوب  والوجوه، منهم الكافر واليهودي، والنصراني، والعرب، والعجم. هذا صنف  السعداء.                                                                      

** صنف الكفار                                                                                                   * *

                               هناك صنف آخر قال الله فيهم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   [البقرة:6] لم؟ لأنهم توغلوا في الكفر، وضربوا في الفساد والشر، فطبع على  قلوبهم فهم لا يعلمون ولا يفقهون، وبين تعالى العلة فقال:  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ  [البقرة:7] فلا يدخلها إيمان ولا نور القرآن ولا حكمة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم فما يسمعون  أبداً، يدخلون أصابعهم في آذانهم حتى لا يسمعوا الأذان. وَعَلَى  أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ  [البقرة:7] غطاء أسود فما يشاهدون آية من آيات  الله، وهؤلاء لا يؤمنون، وهم أصحاب النار، وأهل الجحيم والخسران.أما  الكافرون الذين ما انتهوا إلى هذا المستوى فهم الذين يدخلون في رحمة الله،  ويسلمون قبل أن يأتي الطبع والختم.   

** صنف المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               الصنف الثالث: هم المنافقون، قال تعالى فيهم:  وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ  بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:8]. وَمِنَ النَّاسِ [البقرة:8] ناس عرفهم الله،  ناس من أسوأ الناس يقولون: آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر، وقد عرفتم أن ركيزة  الإيمان التي بها يقوى العبد على أن يفعل ويترك هو تحقيق الإيمان بالله  وبلقاء الله. أما الإيمان بالرسالة، بالقدر، بالكتب، فأمرها أهون. لكن  الإيمان بالله رباً وإلهاً لا إله غيره، يعلم ظاهرك وباطنك، بيده أمرك،  حياتك .. مماتك، سعادتك .. شقاؤك، إن شاء أخذ أنفاسك وأماتك، وإن شاء أبقاك  وأحياك، والذي لا يملك معه كائن ذرة بالكون. هذا الإيمان بالله، ثم  الإيمان بلقائه وجهاً لوجه في ساحة فصل القضاء. ويؤمن بالدار الآخرة، وما  يتم ويجري فيها من حساب دقيق وجزاء عظيم، إما نعيم مقيم، وإما جحيم وعذاب  أليم. وهذا الإيمان إذا ضعف في النفس ما يستطيع صاحبه حتى يبصق في  المزبلة.وهنا نذكر هذه الحقيقة: قوِ يا عبد الله إيمانك بربك، وتعرف إليه،  واسأل عنه، وتصفح كتابه، واسمع ما يقول القرآن في صفاته، حتى تكتسب نوراً  عظيماً يتولد منه حبك لله وخوفك من الله، فمتى أصبح الآدمي يحب الله أكثر  من حبه لنفسه وماله وولده والناس أجمعين، وأصبح يرهبه ويخافه، أصبح يستطيع  أن يغض بصره، ويستطيع أن ينطق بالكلمة الطيبة دون الخبيثة، يستطيع أن يموت  جوعاً ولا يمد يده، يستطيع أن يعيش أربعين سنة عزباً، ولا يفكر في زنا ولا  باطل.قوة الإيمان: حب الله والخوف منه.والإيمان بيوم القيامة وما يجري فيه  إذا نماه العبد، وزاده بالنظر في الملكوت، بالنظر في الكتاب، بسماع كلام  الله، صير صاحبه وجعله لا يدخل إلى بيته قشة أو إبره وهي حرام أبداً، وما  يستطيع أن يسب مؤمناً أو يشتمه فضلاً على أن يذبحه ويمزق بطونه.فالإيمان  بالله وباليوم الآخر هو الركن الركين في أركان الإيمان الستة.قال تعالى:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ [البقرة:8] فما استقر هذا الإيمان في قلوبهم، ولا  صدقوا الرسول، ولا كتابه، ولا آمنوا. إذاً: كيف؟ قال:  يُخَادِعُونَ  اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا  يَشْعُرُونَ [البقرة:9] هؤلاء هم المنافقون.كان المنافقون على عهد الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة، أما مكة فلم يكن فيها نفاق، والمدينة كان  فيها يهود، وفيها عرب مشركون قلوبهم ميتة، وضمائرهم ممزقة، يحبون الدنيا،  ويحبون المال والسلطان، فلما وجدوا نور الإسلام غشى البلاد وغطاها أظهروا  الإيمان فقط بألسنتهم، أما قلوبهم فليس فيها ذرة من إيمان، فينافقون  ويقولون: نحن مؤمنون.كان عبد الله بن أبي يدخل الروضة ويعلن: والله إنك  لرسول الله. حتى يزيل التهم عن نفسه، والله يقول:  إِذَا جَاءَكَ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  لَكَاذِبُونَ  *  اتَّخَذُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً  [المنافقون:1-2] أي:  وقاية فقط، وهؤلاء عالجهم القرآن فأذهب تلك الأمراض من نفوسهم من يوم إلى  آخر، ومن عام إلى آخر، وما قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي المدينة  منافق، فانتهوا. هذا علاج أو لا؟ هذا هو القرآن، هذا هو الشفاء:   وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [الإسراء:82].اسمع ما يقول عنهم؟  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  *   يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا  أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  [البقرة:8-10]  يعني: سرطان؟! مرض القلب هذا هو مرض حب الدنيا والشهوات والأطماع الكاذبة،  مرض الشرك والكفر، وحب الباطل، وهذا أخطر من الأمراض العادية. فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا [البقرة:10] نعم، سنة الله  أنه إذا استشرى الداء ينتشر بالجسم، وما دام وجد المرض فكل يوم يزدادون  مرضاً جديداً  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ  [البقرة:10] وفي قراءة: (يكذِّبون)، عرفتم العلة؟ بما كانوا يكذبون على  الله ورسوله والمؤمنين بدعوى أنهم مؤمنون، وبما كانوا يكذبون في باطنهم لله  ورسوله، فمنهم من يكذِّب ومنهم من يكذِب، والقرآن جمَّاع المعاني.                                                                     

** الادعاء الكاذب من صفات المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:11] من يقول لهم: لا تفسدوا في  الأرض؟ أي: لا ترتكبوا المعاصي. مؤمن وتشرب الخمر سراً؟! مؤمن وتغتاب أبا  بكر وفلاناً وفلاناً؟! مؤمن وتؤخر الصلاة؟! ما لك! لا تفسد في الأرض،   قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ [البقرة:11] لسنا بمفسدين، وفعلنا كذا  وكذا من أجل الإصلاح، لأنهم يبيتون مع الزملاء، فيتآمرون على الحق ودعوته،  وإذا قيل: لم هذا؟ يقول: نحن مصلحون، هذا من أجل الإصلاح. أَلا إِنَّهُمْ  هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ [البقرة:12] هذا البيان ممن؟ من الله. أَلا إِنَّهُمْ  هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ [البقرة:12] من هم المفسدون اليوم وغداً؟ هم الذين  يعملون بمعاصي الله، والله العظيم لهم المفسدون، وما من نعمة تزول إلا  بعصيانهم وفسقهم وفجورهم.فهمتم هذه أو لا؟!ولهذا نقول للمسلمين: يا عباد  الله! لا ينجيكم من نقم الله وعذابه وسلب نعمه إلا أن تعتصموا بحبله، ما  ترضى أبداً أن يكون في بيتك فاسق، ولا أن يكون جارك فاسق ولا مع فاسق، اعمل  على تطهير القرية والحي والبلاد، وبهذا تستطيع أن تفرح بنعمة الله ولا  تزول.فالذين يعملون بالمعاصي دعوني مع واحد منهم: أنا في حيرة، ما فهمت،  هنا مقابل المسجد النبوي بيت متهشم، ما هو عمارة، فيه دش عرض وطول كذا، فما  استسغنا أن يكون هذا أمام الرسول، أمام مسجده، في طريق المؤمنين، لم هو  عامل ذلك الدش؟ ما بلغه أنه حرام! صدرت الفتيا من كبار العلماء، من أعلم  أهل الأرض ولا فخر سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز وقرأتموها أن الدش حرام، لم؟  لأنه يورث مفاسد عظاماً. فكتبنا له رسالة، وكلما مررنا الدش منصوب، قلنا  له: أنت تتحدى رسول الله، كأنك تقول: رغم أنفك يا محمد! أنت كنت تغضب  للصورة، أنا آتي بصور الكفار والعواهر في بيتي أمامك، فهل هذا يبقى له  إيمان أو وجود؟ أنت يا محمد! تضطرب لما تشاهد الصورة لأن المصور يغاضب ربك  عز وجل، وتقول لـعائشة : ( أخرجي، أبعدي عني هذه؛ فإن الملائكة لا تدخل  بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة )، وأنت تتحدى رسول الله؛ لأنه ميت. تصورتم هذا أو  لا؟إذا كان يستفيد ريالاً واحداً في اليوم نقول: معذور، فقير يأكل بالريال،  والله ما يفيده ريال، لو كان يهذب أخلاقه وأخلاق بناته وامرأته وأولاده  فيسمون ويرتقون، ويصبحون أصفياء نقول: نعم، ولكن -والله- ما يزيدهم إلا  دماراً فقط.لعل الشيخ واهم! إن النظرة فقط تدخل على النفس أو على القلب  ظلمة قد يهلك معها.إذاً: ما ندري لم؟ إلا إذا أراد الله أن يزيل هذه النعمة  وأسبابها، فننتحر بأيدينا، فهم ما يحضرون الدروس، وما يطلبون العلم، ما  يسألون، بهائم أو ماذا؟ نحن عشنا على مبدأ: لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقدم على أمر  حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه. هل سأل أهل العلم؟ يقولون: لا بأس، كيف يقولون: لا  بأس؟ ما هي النتيجة إلا أنه يترك الصلاة؟ ما هي النتيجة إلا أنه يحب الزنا  والفجور؟ ما هي النتيجة إلا أن تصاب بيته بالخراب والدمار؟ كيف؟ إلا أنه  يتحدى رسول الله، هذا الواقع.ما هي العلة؟ النفاق، إيمان صوري فقط، مؤمن ..  مسلم، تعال نستعرض إيمانك على ضوء ونور الكتاب والسنة، وانظر أنت مؤمن أو  لا؟إذاً: هذه الآية ما هي خاصة بتلك الجماعة على عهد الرسول، هذه آيات  هداية للبشر إلى يوم القيامة، نماذج حية وباقية. وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا  تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  *  أَلا  إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ  [البقرة:11-13] فلان وفلان، أنت مؤمن؟ لم  فلان ما يفعل كذا وكذا؟ آمن إيمانه.  قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ  السُّفَهَاءُ [البقرة:13] هؤلاء رجعيون، متخلفون، متأخرون. منهم هذا الشيخ  الذي يتمنطق ويتمشدق في المسجد النبوي، ويسمع له البهاليل، الأمم رقت وطارت  في السماء وحلقت في كذا وهو يرجع بنا إلى الوراء، يقول: الصور حرام وكذا.  والله لهذا منطقهم:  أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ [البقرة:13] قال  تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:13] ما السفيه؟ خفيف الإرادة، قليل العلم، الذي يتخبط في أودية  الشر والفساد، ويظن أنه مترقي، ناجح، خفة العقل والحلم، وقلة العلم هي  عناصر السفه. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم يقول الله تعالى عن المنافقين:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُوا  إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ  [البقرة:14] فقط، هذه  الحلقة موجودة الآن أيضاً ولا تنقطع، يبقى:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا  [البقرة:14] إذا جمعهم مجلس فيه مؤمنون قالوا:  نحن مؤمنون، آمنا. وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى  [البقرة:14] من؟  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ   [البقرة:14] من هؤلاء الشياطين؟ الشيطان إنسي أو جني، من بعد عن الخير  وساحاته كلها، وانغمس في الشر بكله، سواء كان من الآدميين أو من الجن،  مأخوذ من شطن الحبل في البئر إذا بعد، فكل من بعد عن الخير، وأصبح لا يميل  إلى الخير، ولا يدعو إليه، ولا يفكر فيه، وأصبح همه الشر، والشر هو الذنوب  والمعاصي والجرائم، فالذي يغتاب مؤمناً ويمزق عرضه هذا خير؟! الذي يفجر  بامرأة أخيه وإلا بنته فيفسد عليها هذا خير؟!إذاً:  وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ  [البقرة:14] الذين لا خير فيهم، ولا يفكرون في الخير، ولا  يعملون على إيجاده، ولا على العيش فيه بل يكرهون رؤيته، هؤلاء إذا اجتمعوا  معهم قالوا:  إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ   [البقرة:14]. أنت كنت مع الجماعة الفلانيين؟ قال: نعم ولكن الظروف فقط،  الظروف فقط وإلا نحن كما عهدتمونا على المبدأ ملتزمون، وإنما للظروف جلسنا  معهم، قلنا مثل ما يقولون ونحن نسخر منهم، هل يقع هذا اليوم؟ والله ليقعن،  لم؟ لأن القضية قضية إيمان وكفر فقط، فإذا ذهب الإيمان واضمحل أو ما آمن من  أول ما عرف الإيمان، هل سأل عن الله أو عن لقائه؟ إذاً فالوضع هو هو.  وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ  [البقرة:14] أي: من الإنس لا من  الجن، هل هناك شياطين الجن يعقدون اجتماعات؟ لا، هؤلاء إخوانهم في بيوتهم،  وفي مجالسهم الخاصة، وفي البساتين، إذا خلوا إليهم أي: أفضوا إليهم، وما  قال: خلوا بهم، بل ذهبوا إليهم فعدى بـ(إلى)  قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ  [البقرة:14].   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم ماذا قال تعالى لهم؟ قال:  اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ  وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  [البقرة:15] يا ويلهم!  يستهزئون بأولياء الله فيتركهم الله! وهو القائل: ( من آذى لي ولياً فقد  آذنته بالحرب، من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) يستهزئون بأوليائه  فيسكت؟ بل يعاملهم بالمثل، إلا أن استهزاء الله كما هي ذاته وصفاته، فلا  نشبهه بصفات المحدثين وأخلاق الهابطين.قوله:  وَيَمُدُّهُمْ  [البقرة:15]  أي: يغمسهم ويدفعهم في بحر الضلال والظلام. فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   [البقرة:15] العمه يكون للقلوب، والعمى يكون للعيون، وعمى القلب أخطر من  عمى العين. وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ  [البقرة:15] والطغيان هذا هو  العصيان، وعدم الطاعة لله والرسول وللمؤمنين، هذا هو الطغيان، أي: مجاوزة  حدهم، فبدل أن يؤمنوا ويستقيموا وينهجوا منهج الله كسائر المؤمنين يحتالون  ويفكرون، ويعدون العدد، ويتصلون باليهود والنصارى في الشرق والغرب، فيدبرون  المؤامرات.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم يقول تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:16] البعداء من ساحة  الإيمان والمؤمنين  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ  بِالْهُدَى  [البقرة:16] أعطوا الهدى، وتسلموا الضلالة. والهدى هو الإيمان  بالله ولقائه، والاستقامة على منهجه، نهوضاً بالتكاليف، وابتعاداً عن  المحرمات والمنهيات، هذا هو الهدى، لكنهم باعوه بالكفر -والعياذ بالله-  وبغض الإيمان والمؤمنين، وحرب الإيمان والمؤمنين في الخلوات والجلوات. هل  هذا البيع يصلح؟! هذه هي التجارة:  اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى   [البقرة:16] أعوذ بالله! كالذي يشتري الموت بالحياة؛ يعطي الحياة ويأخذ  الموت.قوله:  فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ   [البقرة:16] هذا التعقيب فمن عقب؟ الله العليم الخبير، خالق كل شيء، ما  ننطق حتى يأذن لي فأنطق، هذا الذي أخبر بهذا الخبر، هذا هو التوقيع  الأخير.قوله:  فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ  [البقرة:16] أو ربحت؟ والله  لقد عاشوا على عهد الرسول في ذل وكرب، وهم وغم حتى أسلموا، والذين ماتوا  على همهم ومصائبهم إلى جهنم، فلا يعرفون السعادة أبداً، لكن الآن الذي نأسف  له أنه ما عندنا دعوة في قرانا ومجتمعاتنا تعالج أمراض المنافقين، أمراض  العلمانيين، أمراض الشهوانيين. لا يوجد علاج! هذه هي المحنة.أيام كان  الرسول موجوداً، والقرآن ينزل، والمؤمنون ينقلون هذا، تنزل آية ما تبيت إلا  في كل بيت، عجب! ينزل خبر تجده في كل بيوت المدينة.فلهذا قلنا: ما في إلا  كتاب (المسجد وبيت المسلم) سيقال: لعل الشيخ مصاب بشيء من الجنون؟! والله  إني لعلى عقل كامل والحمد لله، ووالله لن يرتفع لهذه الأمة راية ولا شأن  إلا إذا عادت من جديد إلى العلم بمعرفة الله، ومعرفة ما يحب، وما يكره،  ونهضت بذلك. ما الطريق؟ المدارس والكليات! دلوني على بلد إسلامي ليس فيه  مدارس وكليات، هل أجدت شيئاً؟ هل نفعت؟! فقط كل ما تقول: هي خير من لا شيء،  لكن إذا أردنا أن يحبنا الله، وأن نكون أولياء الله وأن يرهب أعداءنا  ويفزعهم بنا فهذا عندما نرجع الرجعة الحقة كما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.أهل القرية في المسجد بانتظام لا يتخلف أحد إلا إنسان مريض أو امرأة  حائض أو نفساء، من المغرب إلى العشاء يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة؛ أنوار الله  وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، عاماً أو عامين إلا والدنيا كلها أنوار،  وينتهي الفقر والبلاء والمحائن والجرائم، وتنمحي، هذه سنة الله، القرآن روح  أو لا؟ أحيوا. القرآن نور أو لا؟ اهتدوا. مَن مِن العلماء من يفكر هذا  التفكير؟ وكلنا الأمر إليكم يا علماء، يا طلاب العلم! دلونا على قرية جمعتم  أهلها فنزورها لله تعالى، ودلونا على بلد نسافر لنشاهد هذا النور، ونأتي  بالكفار ليشاهدوه: انظروا إلى الإسلام كيف تتلألأ أنواره، انظروا إلى  العدل، والصفاء، والرحمة، والطهور، والإخاء. قلتم: ما استطعنا. إيه، تكليف  عظيم هذا! بدل أن تلهوا وتلعبوا بين المغرب والعشاء اجتمعوا في بيت الله،  ابكوا فقط ولا تقرءوا، فقط البكاء والنحيب بين يدي الله حتى يرفع هذا  البلاء. قالوا: ما نستطيع. إذاً ما الذي نستطيع؟ نرد الأمر إلى الله، إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون.                                                                   
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [شرح الكلمات:  لَقُوا  [البقرة:14] اللقاء والملاقاة  المواجهة وجهاً لوجه. آمَنُوا [البقرة:14] الإيمان الشرعي: التصديق بالله  وبكل ما جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الله، وأهله هم المؤمنون  بحق. خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ [البقرة:14] الخلو بالشيء الانفراد به.  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ [البقرة:14] الشيطان: كل بعيد عن الخير قريب من الشر، يفسد  ولا يصلح من إنسان أو جان، والمراد بهم هنا: رؤساؤهم في الشر  والفساد.(مستهزئو  ن) الاستهزاء: الاستخفاف والاستسخار بالمرء.(الطغيان):  مجاوزة الحد في الأمر والإسراف فيه.(العمه): للقلب كالعمى للبصر، عدم  الرؤية، وما ينتج عنه من الحيرة والضلال. اشْتَرَوُا [البقرة:16]: استبدلوا  بالهدى الضلالة، أي: تركوا الإيمان وأخذوا الكفر. تِجَارَتُهُمْ  [البقرة:16] التجارة: دفع رأس مال لشراء ما يربح إذا باعه. والمنافقون هنا  دفعوا رأس مالهم وهو الإيمان لشراء الكفر آملين أن يربحوا عزاً وغنىً في  الدنيا فخسروا ولم يربحوا، إذ ذلوا وعذبوا وافتقروا بكفرهم.(المهتدي):  السالك سبيلاً قاصدة تصل به إلى ما يريده في أقرب وقت وبلا عناء، والضال  خلاف المهتدي وهو السالك سبيلاً غير قاصدة، فلا تصل به إلى مراده حتى يهلك  قبل الوصول والعياذ بالله].                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [معنى الآيات: ما زالت الآيات تخبر عن المنافقين وتصف  أحوالهم، إذ أخبر تعالى عنهم في الآية الأولى (14) أنهم لنفاقهم وخبثهم إذا  لقوا الذين آمنوا في مكان ما أخبروهم بأنهم مؤمنون بالله والرسول وما جاء  به من الدين، وإذا انفردوا برؤسائهم في الفتنة والضلالة فلاموهم عما ادعوه  من الإيمان قالوا لهم: إنا معكم على دينكم وما آمنا أبداً، وإنما أظهرنا  الإيمان استهزاءً وسخرية بمحمد وأصحابه.كما أخبر في الآية الثانية (15) أنه  تعالى يستهزئ بهم معاملة لهم بالمثل جزاءً وفاقاً، ويزيدهم حسب سنته في أن  السيئة تلد سيئة في طغيانهم؛ لتزداد حيرتهم، واضطراب نفوسهم، وضلال  عقولهم.كما أخبر في الآية (16) أن أولئك البعداء في الضلال قد استبدلوا  الإيمان بالكفر، والإخلاص بالنفاق، فلذلك لا تربح تجارتهم، ولا يهتدون إلى  سبيل ربح أو نجح بحال من الأحوال ].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: التنديد بالمنافقين والتحذير  من سلوكهم في ملاقاتهم هذا بوجه وهذا بوجه، وفي الحديث الشريف: ( شراركم  ذو الوجهين ) ] يلقى هؤلاء بوجه وهؤلاء بوجه، وإن شاء الله لا يكون بيننا  واحد من هذا النوع.[ ثانياً: إن من الناس شياطين يدعون إلى الكفر والمعاصي،  ويأمرون بالمنكر، وينهون عن المعروف ].موجودون هؤلاء. أعيد فأقول: من  هداية الآية: إنها تخبر أن من الناس شياطين يدعون إلى الكفر والمعاصي،  ويأمرون بالمنكر، وينهون عن المعروف، ينهون عن الصلاة، أبداً: كيف تغلق  دكانك أنت وتصلي؟ أليس هذا نهياً عن المعروف؟ الذين يهربون الحشيش  والمسكرات ويبيعونها في مدينة الرسول أليسوا هم؟ الذين يوردون الصور  الخليعة ويبيعونها أليسوا هم؟قال: [ ثالثاً: بيان نقم الله وإنزالها  بأعدائه عز وجل ] طال الزمان أو قصر.والله أسأل أن يعافينا، ويحفظ ديارنا  من هذه المحنة، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (81) 
الحلقة (88)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (50) 


هناك يوم كثير منا لا يحسب حسابه، ولا يُعدّ له جوابه، إنه يوم الدين، يوم  مقداره خمسون ألف سنة، يوم تجدب فيه عاطفة الأبوة والبنوة، ويغدو الذهب  والفضة حطاماً بعد أن كان سوقاً رائجة، يوم يهرع فيه الناس يمنة ويسرة  باحثين عن شفيع لهم، عن منقذ لهم من عذاب لم يكن يدور بخلدهم؛ لأنهم كانوا  في حلم عميق، اسمه الدنيا، فمتى سنفيق؟!                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ  الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ    *  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا  يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا تَنفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   [البقرة:122-123].                               

** نعمة القرآن الكريم والعمل به                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!من قال:   يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:122]؟ والله إنه الله، فهذا كلامه، وهذا كتابه، وذاك  رسوله، ونحن شهداء له على أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله.  فالحمد لله أن عندنا كلام الله، وقد حرمه الأبيض والأصفر، ونحن أكرمنا الله  فأعطانا كلامه، فها نحن نتلو ونسمع، والحمد لله.وهذه نعمة الله، لنا سببها  الإيمان، ولو أننا ما آمنا لكنا مبعدين .. ملعونين .. مطرودين .. محرومين،  فلا نعرف الله ولا نعرف عنه شيئاً، كما هو مشاهد في (99%) من العالم أبيضه  وأسوده، أما نحن فالحمد لله.ربنا .. خالقنا .. رازقنا .. خالق الكون ..  مدبر حياتنا .. الذي رزقنا أسماعنا، وأبصارنا، وعقولنا، ينزل كتابه إلينا،  وها نحن نتلوه، ونتدبره، ونفهم ما فيه، ونعمل بما فيه، فأي نعمة أجل وأعظم  من هذه؟ لا نعمة.فهيا بنا ندرس هذه الآيات الثلاث.                                                                     

** نسب بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:122] من هم  بنو إسرائيل؟ إنهم اليهود، وقال فيهم: بنو إسرائيل؛ لأنهم قطعاً من ذرية  يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم، ويعقوب عليه السلام يلقب بإسرائيل، كعبد الله  وعبد الرحمن.وإسرائيل مضى عليه آلاف السنين، وهكذا أولاده، وأحفاده، وأحفاد  أحفاد أحفاد أحفاد .. فهم سلسلة، وقد ماتوا، والذين بقوا أحياء على عهد  نزول هذا الكتاب كانوا يسكنون هذه المدينة، فهو يخاطبهم تعالى بوصفهم سلسلة  ما انقطعت من إسرائيل عليه السلام.وقد علمتم أنهم يحتفظون بأنسابهم،  ويحتفظون بيهوديتهم البدعة الباطلة، فلا يفتحون باباً للتهويد كما فعل  النصارى الذين فتحوا أبواباً للتنصير، ولا يريدون أن يدخل الناس في دينهم،  وهم يعتقدون تلك الفرية الباطلة؛ أنهم شعب الله المختار، في حين أننا علمنا  علماً يقينياً أن الله قد غضب عليهم ولعنهم، وما من مؤمن منا ولا مؤمنة  إلا ويقرأ:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:6-7]،  فصراط غير المغضوب عليهم هم والله اليهود، فغضب الله عليهم.                                                                     

** أسباب غضب الله على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               فإن قال قائل: هل لك -يا شيخ- أن تبين لنا أسباب غضب الله  عليهم حتى نتقيها؛ لأننا نخشى أن يغضب الله علينا ويطردنا من رحمته؟ فبين  لنا -يا شيخ- شيئاً مما استوجب غضب الله على اليهود حتى لعنهم وغضب عليهم؛  خشية أن نقع نحن في ذلك الإثم، وتلك المعاصي، فيغضب الجبار علينا  ويلعننا؟الجواب: مما استوجب غضب الله تعالى على اليهود -بني عمنا- يا أولاد  إسماعيل عليكم السلام، أنهم قتلوا الأنبياء والعلماء، ونحن ما قلتنا  الأنبياء؛ لأنهم غير موجودين، ولو كانوا موجودين من يضمن أننا لا نقتلهم،  وقد قتلنا العلماء؟!ثانياً: استوجبوا غضب الله؛ لأنهم أكلوا الربا،  واستباحوه، وأشاعوه بينهم، ونشروه في العالم اليوم، فغضب الله عليهم؛ لأنهم  تحدوه، وفسقوا عن أمره، وخرجوا عن طاعته، فاستباحوا الربا، وتعاملوا به،  وأكلوه.وهل المسلمون اليوم سلموا من هذه؟الجواب: كلكم يعلم، وما يدرينا أن  الله قد غضب، فما هناك وحي جديد أبداً، لكن الرسول والكتاب بيَّنا لنا  موجبات الغضب، فالذي يتحدى الجبار، ويخرج عن أمره، ويفسق عن طاعته يغضب  عليه.ومن موجبات غضب الله وسخطه أنهم يستبيحون المحرمات بفتاوى يفتونها،  ويلصقونها بكتاب الله.وهل فعل المسلمون هذا؟نعم ألفوا كتباً بالقناطير ..  بالأطنان، وحشوها كلها باطلاً ونسبوها إلى الله وإلى الإسلام، ففعلوا مثلما  فعل اليهود.وعطل المسلمون شرائع الله، واستبدلوها بأهوائهم، وشهواتهم،  وأطماعهم، فاستوجبوا غضب الله.وكذلك فعل المسلمون في الجملة فعطلوا شرع  الله، وأوقفوه، وأبعدوه من ساحة القضاء والحكم، واستباحوا ما حرم الله، ومن  يضمن أننا غير مغضوب علينا؟!                                                                     

** مظاهر غضب الله على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               غضب الله على بني إسرائيل فسلط الله عليهم ضربتين  قاسيتين:الأولى: على يد البابليين، فشردوهم ومزقوهم ونكلوا بهم، وبعد مرور  القرون تراجع من تراجع، وتابوا إلى الله وأنابوا، فعادوا وقالوا لأحد  أنبيائهم: عين لنا ملكاً نقاتل تحت رايته، ونسترد مجدنا، ونظامنا، ودولتنا،  فاستجاب الله، وانتصر داود عليه السلام في تلك المعركة الخالدة، وما إن  مات ذلك الحاكم حتى أصبح داود الحاكم والنبي المرسل، وتكونت دولة اتسع  نطاقها على يد ولي عهده سليمان عليه السلام، فساد بنو إسرائيل العالم؛  الشرق والغرب، وكانت أنوار الإله، والأنبياء، والحكمة، والحكم، والكتاب  تغمر الدنيا.ثم لما شبعوا وسكنت نفوسهم واطمئنوا ومات سليمان تمردوا على  الله، وفسقوا عن أمره، ولبس نساؤهم الكعب العالي.فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! لكن  الكعب العالي وجد عندنا نحن أيضاً؟!هذا صحيح ولست أنا القائل، فهذا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يحدثنا عنهم.ولبست المرأة الإسرائيلية  الكعب العالي؛ لأنها قصيرة القامة فتريد أن تطول وترتفع، فيصنع لها حذاء  كعبه طويل.وقد قال لي أحد الأبناء: يا شيخ! ليست القضية أن الكعب عال  ومرتفع حتى تظهر للرجال، لا؛ ولكن القضية أنها إذا لبسته تتغنج، وتتكسر،  وتتمايل لتفتن القلوب، وقد فعل نساء المؤمنين اليوم ما هو أفضع وأبشع،  فانتهى الحياء إلا من رحم الله.ثم أصبح نساء بني إسرائيل يبعن ويشترين في  البيع، فصدر الأمر بطردهن.قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: قد يطرد نساء اليوم  كما طرد نساء بني إسرائيل.فما إن فسق بنو إسرائيل -وفسق هذه الأمة اليوم  ليس بأقل- حتى سلط الله عليهم الرومان، فأذاقوهم مر العذاب، وشتتوهم،  ومزقوهم، ويدلك على تشتيتهم أنهم نزلوا بهذه الصحراء القفراء .. بهذه  المدينة السبخة، هاربين من سطوة وسلطان الروم في الشمال.وفعل الله هذا ببني  إسرائيل؛ لأنهم فسقوا عن أمره، وخرجوا عن طاعته، ولا أحسبهم أنهم كانوا  أسوأ منا وأهبط منا أبداً. ومن هنا غضب الله عز وجل فسلط الكافرين على  المسلمين.فإن قال قائل: أحقيقة هذا يا شيخ؟ هل الكفار أعداء الله وأولياء  الشيطان يسلطهم الرحمن على المؤمنين؟!الجوا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (82) 
الحلقة (89)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (51) 



                         في بلدة بعيدة جثم فيها الشيطان وفرّخ، وأصبح الإنسان فيها يعبد  حجراً، لم يكن الوضع سليماً، فقام نبي الله إبراهيم مبيناً الحق، رافعاً به  صوته، ثم ما لبث أن اتخذ خطة أخرى، فغافل قومه وحطم الأصنام، جاء القوم  فرحين، متبركين، فإذا بهم يصعقون لهول ما رأوا، وعرفوا الفاعل، وعزموا على  عقوبته، لكن الله نجاه وحفظه وجعله إماماً للعالمين.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها، وفهم معانيها؛ سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ  بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:124].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** إبراهيم هو الأب الرحيم بالسريانية                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!من هذا  إبراهيم الذي ابتلاه الله واختبره وامتحنه فنجح حتى أصبح إماماً؟ألا إنه  إبراهيم الخليل؛ الذي فاز بالخلة بينه وبين الله عز وجل.وهو الأب الرحيم؛  لأن كلمة إبراهيم باللغة السريانية هي الأب الرحيم، وقد تجلت رحمته في  مواقف شتى، فحقاً كان أباً رحيماً.ومن مظاهر تلك الرحمة أنه لما سأل الله  عز وجل قائلاً:  رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ  غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ  وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ  [إبراهيم:37]،  فتتجلى حقائق الرحمة في هذا الكلام، وقبلها يقول من سورة إبراهيم:  رَبِّ  إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ  مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [إبراهيم:36]، يا رب!  إن هذه الأصنام التي عبدها البشر الجهال أضللن كثيراً من الناس، حيث عبدوها  وتركوا الخالق المعبود الحق، ثم يقول:  فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي   وأنا منه:  وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ، فلم يقل: فاضربه  .. فانتقم منه .. فأنت العزيز الجبار .. أنت العزيز الحكيم وهو كذلك، ولكن  قال:  فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ، كأنما قال: فاغفر له وارحمه.أما عيسى  عليه السلام فقال ما سجل القرآن له في تلك الوقفة العجيبة في عرصات القيامة  .. في ساحة فصل القضاء والله يقول له:  أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ  اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ  مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ  فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ   *  مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ  إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي  كُنتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ    *  إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ  فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [المائدة:116-118]، فانظر ما بين  الموقفين، فهنا ما قال: فإنك أنت الغفور الرحيم؛ بل أنت العزيز القوي،  القادر، الذي لا يعجزه شيء، الحكيم فتضع الشيء في موضعه؛ فالكافر الخبيث،  المنتن، المجرم لا يضعه الحكيم بين أولياء الرحمن في دار السلام، بل يضعه  في أتون الجحيم.والخلاصة أن الأمة التي سمت إبراهيم أباً رحيماً وفقت في  ذلك الاسم، حقاً هو أب رحيم.                                                                     

** إبراهيم هو أبو الضيفان                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا إبراهيم يكنى بأبي الضيفان، وهو ما ولد ضيفاً، ولكن كني  بأبي الضيفان، والضيفان: جمع ضيف، يقال: ضيوف وضيفان.وإليكم سورة شاهدوا  فيها كرم إبراهيم، فبعد هجرته واستقراره بدار القدس وأرض الطهر، شاء الله  عز وجل أن يضرب المؤتفكات وبها قوم لوط عليه السلام؛ لأن لوطاً هو ابن أخي  إبراهيم، وهاجر معه أيام هجرته، فلم يخرج من أرض بابل سوى إبراهيم وزوجه  الكريمة سارة وابن أخيه لوط.ونبأ الله لوطاً، وأرسله رسولاً إلى المؤتفكات:  سدوم وعمورة، وهي مدن البحر الميت المنتن، فلما دعاهم إبراهيم إلى أن  يعبدوا الله وحده، وأن يتخلوا عن الفاحشة التي لم يسبقهم إليها أحد من  العالمين؛ وهي إتيان الذكور من العالمين، وتم وعد الله، وبذل لوط صلى الله  عليه وسلم أقصى جهده، ولم يستجب له، فلم يسلم أحد ما عدا أهل بيت فقط ..  أهل بيت لا غير، واقرءوا لذلك:  قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا  الْمُرْسَلُونَ   *  قَالُوا إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمٍ مُجْرِمِينَ    *  لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ طِينٍ   *  مُسَوَّمَةً عِنْدَ  رَبِّكَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ  [الذاريات:31-34].. الشاهد:  فَمَا وَجَدْنَا  فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الذاريات:36].وقد كانت هناك  مدن في ذلك العالم لكن:  فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  ، ولا حرج، فنوح قبله دعا قومه ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً،  وحصيلة الدعوة كانت نيفاً وثمانين رجلاً وامرأة لا أقل ولا أكثر، وتخيلوا  في تسعمائة وخمسين عاماً وهو يدعو الليل والنهار، في السر والعلن، فلم  يتابعه على ملة الإسلام إلا نيف وثمانون رجلاً وامرأة، فيا عجب!وقد أخبرنا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أن النبي يبعث يوم القيامة ومعه النفر  والنفران، ويبعث وليس معه أحد )، لأنهم ما استجابوا.فلما أراد الله إنهاء  ذلك الوجود العفن الخبيث المنتن؛ أرسل جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل؛ فنزلوا  ضيوفاً على إبراهيم؛ لأن فلسطين والأردن متصلتان، فلما نزلوا بإبراهيم أهلّ  وسهّل ورحّب:  فَرَاغَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ فَجَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ   [الذاريات:26] فهم ثلاثة أنفار، فقام إبراهيم بذبح عجل سمين وقدمه مشوياً  أيضاً، ثم قال:  فَقَرَّبَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَ أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ   [الذاريات:27]، فتأدب معهم، فما قال: كلوا، كأنه أعلاهم يأمرهم، بل قال:   أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ  فأبوا أن يأكلوا:  فَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً   [الذاريات:28] لم لا يأكلون!وهذه إن شئتم قولوا: عادة بشرية، حتى في  الإسلام، فإذا أراد الشخص بالآخر سوءاً لا يسلم عليه؛ لأنه لو قال: السلام  عليكم أمنه، ولو أراد به خيراً لسلم عليه وأكل طعامه، فإذا رفض أن يأكل  فهذا معناه أنه ما جاء للأكل، بل جاء ليذبحه أو يسلبه ماله، فإبراهيم أوجس  في نفسه خيفة، لم؟  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ .وكانوا في صورة رجال، كرام، حسان  الوجوه؛ لأن الملك يتشكل كما أراد الله، فقال جبريل: إنا لا نأكل طعاماً  إلا بحقه.وهل تأكلون طعاماً بدون حقه؟ وهل تدخل المطبخ فتأكل وتشبع ثم  تخرج؟ هذا من غير المعقول.قال جبريل: إنا لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بحقه، فقال  إبراهيم عليه السلام: كلوه بحقه. فقالوا له: وما حقه؟ قال: أن تسموا الله  في أوله وتحمدوه في آخره.أيها المستمعون والمستمعات! هل بلغكم إنه لا حق لك  في طعام الله ولا شرابه إلا بأن تذكر اسمه أولاً وتحمده أخيراً، وإلا فأنت  آكل ما لا يحل لك.هل يفهم الواعون هذه؟هذا الطعام من خلقه .. من أوجده ..  من وضعه بين يديك، أفتأكل بدون إذنه، وهل يحل لك أن تأكل طعاماً بدون إذن  صاحبه، أسارق أنت أم لص؟فمن هنا لابد إذا أراد عبد الله أو أمته أن يأكل أن  يقول: بسم الله، أي: باسمه إذ هو الذي أذن لي فيه، ولو لم يأذن لي فيه  والله ما أكلته، كأنك تأكل ميتة أو خنزيراً أو مغصوباً محرماً؟إذاً: لا  تأكل؛ لأنه ما أذن لك فيه، ولهذا أيأكل المؤمن ما حرم الله؟ لا يقدر، أما  إذا أذن له فيه فإنه يقول: بسم الله، ويأكل.كذلك إذا فرغ من الأكل يحمد  المنعم فيقول: الحمد لله.ومن الأسف أن ملايين المؤمنين لا يعرفون هذا، ومن  عرفه عرفه تقليداً أعمى فقط، لا عن علم وبصيرة، فلهذا لا يبالي أسمى الله  أم لم يسم، حمد أو لم يحمد.وهل يجوز لعبد من عباد الله أن يتناول كأس الخمر  ويقول: بسم الله ويشرب؟والله لا يجوز، كَذِب، كَذَبَ على الله وزَوّر،  آلله أذن له بذلك، كيف يكذب على الله ويقول: بسم الله؟ ومن أذن لك حتى  تقول: بسم الله، فتكون قد كذبت على الله مرتين: الأولى حين تشرب ما حرم أو  تأكل ما حرم والثانية حين تقول: بسم الله.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  بين يديه غلام صغير يأكل الطعام فقال له: ( يا غلام! سم الله )، فيعلم هذا  الطفل وهو في السادسة من عمره أو أقل: ( يا غلام! سم الله وكل بيمينك وكل  مما يليك )، فهل علمنا أطفالنا هذا؟ آه.وا حر قلباه! هل علم المسلمون  غلمانهم أن يبتدئوا طعامهم: بسم الله، وأن يتناولوه بأيديهم اليمنى لا  اليسرى، وإذا فرغوا أن يحمدوا الله.أي فلانة! أي بني! أي بنيتي! فرغت من  الأكل؟ قالت: نعم أبتاه، قال لها: قولي: الحمد لله.ومن قص هذه القصة؟ وهل  عاصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إبراهيم ولوطاً وبينهما أربعة آلاف سنة؟إنه  الوحي الإلهي.فلما قالا: إنا لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بحقه، قال: كلوا بحقه،  قالوا: فما حقه؟ قال: أن تذكروا اسم الله في أوله وتحمدوه في آخره، فالتفت  جبريل إلى ميكائيل وقالا: حق للرجل أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً. فمن ثم عرفنا أن  إبراهيم كان خليلاً للرحمن.والشاهد عندنا في أبي الضيفان فهو حقاً أبو  الضيفان.                                                                     

** إبراهيم هو أبو الأنبياء                                                                                                   * *

                               ويكنى إبراهيم أيضاً بأبي الأنبياء، فإذا سئلت: من أبو  الأنبياء؟ فقل: إبراهيم، لأنه ما من نبي ولا رسول نبئ وأرسل بعده إلا من  ذرية إبراهيم، وما من نبي نبأه الله بعد إبراهيم إلا من ولد إبراهيم.إذاً  إبراهيم هو أبو الأنبياء .. أبو الضيفان .. خليل الرحمن.                                                                     

** استجابة الله لدعاء إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *

                               إبراهيم عليه السلام دعا الله عز وجل دعوة مباركة واستجابها  الرحمن، ولو تذكرونها من سورة الشعراء؛ حيث قال:  الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي  فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ   *  وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ   *   وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ   *  وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ  يُحْيِينِ   *  وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ  الدِّينِ   *  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ   *   وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الآخِرِينَ   *  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ  وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ   *  وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ  الضَّالِّينَ   *  وَلا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ   *  يَوْمَ لا  يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ   *  إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ  سَلِيمٍ  [الشعراء:78-89].. عجب هذه الكلمات! دعوه إلى أن يعبد الأصنام  والأوثان والأوهام، فرفض وقال: أعبد الذي خلقني فهو يهديني، والذي هو  يطعمني ويسقيني.يطمعني ويسقيني؟ وأنتم الآن من يطعمكم ويسقيكم؟ أمهاتكم  وآباؤكم!أيها الغافلون! من الذي يطعم ويسقي سوى الله خالق المادة، ومسخر  أسبابها.وإياك أن تفهم أنك تطعم نفسك، وتسقي نفسك، فمن خلق الماء، ومن عرفك  أنه يرويك، ومن خلق الطعام وهداك إلى أكله، وعلمك كيف تأكله؛ لتعرفوا أننا  لاصقون بالأرض.من منا يعرف هذه الحقيقة: أنا آكل .. أنا أشرب .. أنا أطعم  .. أنا كذا!! أنت أنت؟! وأنت ما كنت شيئاً يذكر.عجب هذا الكلام:  الَّذِي  خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ   * وَالَّذِي هُوَِ [الشعراء:78-79] لا غيره   يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ   *  وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ   *   وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ   *  وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ  يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ   *  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا  وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ   *  وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي  الآخِرِينَ  [الشعراء:79-84] واستجاب الله، فاليهود والنصارى والمجوس ..  وكل أهل العالم يعترفون لإبراهيم بالمقام الأسمى، والمنزلة العليا، وأنه  أبو الأنبياء؛ استجابة الله له.وفي السياق الكريم تقدم لنا ما قال اليهود،  وما قال النصارى، وما قال المشركون، وهم يتشبثون بالنسبة إلى إبراهيم،  فكلهم يقول: إبراهيم منا، وإبراهيم بريء منهم؛ وإبراهيم يقول تعالى عنه من  آخر سورة آل عمران:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا  نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا  [آل عمران:67] ويقول عنه  من سورة النحل:  إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ  حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [النحل:120]، فتمزقت تلك الخيوط  الباطلة التي يتشبث بها المشركون في مكة، ويدعون أنهم أتباع إبراهيم وما  هم في حاجة إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   [البقرة:135]، ومن سورة آل عمران قالت اليهود: إن إبراهيم كان يهودياً،  والنصارى ادعت نفس الدعوى: إن إبراهيم كان نصرانياً، فأبطلها الله، ورد هذا  وأبطلهم.إذاً: إبراهيم عليه السلام كان حنيفاً مسلماً، مائلاً عن كل  الباطل وضروبه، وأنواعه، وعباداته، وآلهته إلى الحق مسلماً قلبه ووجهه لله  رب العالمين، فأبطل دعواهم، وهم ثلاث طوائف: اليهود، والنصارى، والمشركون  من العرب. 

** وفاء إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *

                               وهاهو ذا تعالى يريهم صورة حقيقية لإبراهيم، فقال:  وَإِذِ  ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:124]، ابتلاه: امتحنه  واختبره، (بكلمات) جمع كلمة، وهي كما يقولون: أوامر ونواهي؛ لأن الأمر يكون  بالكلمة: افعل، والنهي يكون بالكلمة: لا تفعل.إذاً: فإبراهيم امتحن  ونجح.قوله:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [البقرة:124] أي: واذكر يا  رسولنا لهؤلاء الطوائف الضالة من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين اذكر لهم  ليسمعوا ويعوا ويشاهدوا:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ  بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ  [البقرة:124] وفاهن:  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي  وَفَّى  [النجم:37] تمام التوفية في كل ما أسند إليه، وأمر به، ودعي إليه،  ولم يثبت من أتم ما عهد إليه ووفاه سوى إبراهيم، ولهذا أثنى الله عليه  بقوله:  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى  .                                                                     

** إبراهيم يحطم الأصنام                                                                                                   * *

                               من الكلمات الشاقة الصعبة التي لا ينهض بها إلا مثل إبراهيم  ذلك الموقف الذي وقفه في بابل العراق، يوم هاجم الأصنام والأوثان بمعول ..  بفأس، فحطمها وكسرها وتركها شذراً مذراً، ومن يقوى على هذا؟فإبراهيم عرف  أن قومه سيخرجون في الربيع إلى عيد الفصح كما يسميه النصارى اليوم، فعرضوا  عليه الخروج معهم فاعتذر وقال:  إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ  [الصافات:89].قال تعالى:   وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ   *  إِذْ جَاءَ رَبَّهُ بِقَلْبٍ  سَلِيمٍ   *  إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَاذَا تَعْبُدُونَ   *   أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ   *  فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ   *  فَقَالَ إِنِّي  سَقِيمٌ  [الصافات:83-89]، فأوهمهم أنه ينظر إلى النجوم؛ لأنهم يعبدون  الكواكب، وقال: إني سقيم، لا أستطيع الخروج معكم.نعم عرضوا عليه الخروج  للفصح؛ للأكل، والشرب، والقصائد الماجنة، فلما تركوه جاء بمعول أعده من  قبل، ودخل بهو الآلهة وصالونها الفخم وكسرها وحطمها، وعلق المعول في عنق  أكبرها وانصرف.فإبراهيم خرج عن نظام الدولة بكامله، فحارب الأمة وسلطانها،  وهو وحده.عشنا وما زال العرب في جاهليتهم في بعض البلاد، هناك في يوم من  الأيام وخاصة أيام الخريف عندما توجد الحمى الفصلية ينادي المنادي في  القرية: إن إخواننا من الجن قد عسكروا عندنا فكيف نتقيهم؟يقولون:  بالنشرة.لكن ما هذه النشرة؟يقولون: اذبحوا، واطبخوا الطعام واللحم، وضعوه  في البيوت، وأغلقوا الأبواب حتى يأكل إخواننا من الجن ويرحلون، وبذلك نسلم  نحن وأولادنا ونساءنا من أذاهم.والله العظيم!فإذا وضعت السيدة طعامها  وأغلقت باب الغرفة، وبعد ساعة يأخذون الطعام ويأكلونه بما فيه من البركة،  وهذا موروث عن البابليين من ستة آلاف سنة.فإن سأل سائل: كيف نقل  إلينا؟الجواب: مضى في الدرس الماضي أن قلوب الكافرين متشابهة عرباً وعجماً؛  لأن الداعي إلى الباطل واحد، وهو إبليس. وإبراهيم بيننا وبينه أربعة آلاف  سنة أو ستة آلاف فقط، وعندنا في قرية من قرانا الإسلامية يعبد يعوق ونسر من  عهد نوح، أما قال نوح لما أمرهم بعبادة الله:  وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ  آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ  وَنَسْرًا  [نوح:23]، جبلان رأيناهما: هذا يعوق وهذا نسر، وإذا انقطع المطر  وأجدبت الأرض خرج أهل البلاد بالنساء والرجال، فيذبحون ليعوق ونسر،  ويأكلون الزاد والطعام حتى يسقوا.كيف نتخطى أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة؟ كيف  يتم هذا؟!لأن الداعي إلى الشرك والباطل هو إبليس، فلا عجب ولا غرابة أن  ينتقل هذا إلى العالم الإسلامي من عهد البابليين؛ إذ يخرجون ويتركون أطباق  الطعام والحلويات بين يدي الآلهة لتباركها، فإذا رجعوا من عيد الفصح  أخذوها.وأظن أن النصارى يعملون هذا إلى اليوم، فيضعون أطباق الحلويات عند  الآلهة.فإبراهيم استغل الفرصة وحطم الأصنام والآلهة الباطلة، وعاد إلى  بيته، فجاء المغرورون؛ المخدوعون ليتناولوا الأطعمة المباركة، فوجدوا  الآلهة متناثرة:  قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ   *  قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ  [الأنبياء:59-60]، (سمعنا فتى) أي: شاباً (يذكرهم) أي:  بالسوء، وعدم الرضا، والغضب، فما هو راضٍ عنه:  قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ  عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ  [الأنبياء:61]، هناك نوع  من الحق أو العدالة ما هم هابطين تماماً:  فَأْتُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ  النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ  أن هذا الذي فعل هذه الفعلة، وجيء به،  واستنطقوه:  أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *   قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا  يَنطِقُونَ  [الأنبياء:62-63]، وهذه كذبة من الكذبات الثلاث، فهو  قَالَ  بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا  [الأنبياء:63] يشير إلى يده، وهم ظنوا  أنه يشير إلى الإله الذي ما حطم:  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا  فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنطِقُونَ  [الأنبياء:63] فبكتهم،   فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ  إله لا يجيب؟ كيف ترجو أن يرحمك وأن يدفع العذاب عنك، وهو  ما ينطق؟  فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ   *  ثُمَّ نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا  هَؤُلاءِ يَنطِقُونَ   *  قَالَ أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا  يَنفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلا يَضُرُّكُمْ   *  أُفٍّ لَكُمْ وَلِمَا  تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [الأنبياء:64-67]؟!                                                                     

** توكل إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *

                               فهذا الغلام الشاب هو إبراهيم، قالوا: إذاً  حَرِّقُوهُ  وَانصُرُوا آلِهَتَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ  [الأنبياء:68]، فلما  عجزوا عن البيان والحجة والبرهان رفعوا الهراوة عليه، وهذا واقع البشر،  تجده يجادل يحاج بالمنطق، فإذا فشل: آه اقتلوه، فهذا النوع من البشرية هي  هي، وإياك أن تفهم أننا في القرن العشرين، والله إن الأخلاق والأفكار  والسياسة التي منذ سبعة آلاف سنة هي الموجودة الآن، فما تغير الآدمي،  فالبشر ما تغيروا، وما صار هناك مخ جديد أو عقل آخر.إذاً: إبراهيم الخليل  وقف هذا الموقف فألقوا القبض عليه وسلسلوه وغللوه ودعوه وتركوه في السجن  أكثر من أربعين يوماً وهم يجمعون الحطب ويؤججون النار، وهذا الأسلوب معروف  من أجل إرهاب الشعب حتى لا يقلد إبراهيم أو يمشي وراءه أو يرحمه،  انتبه.وبلغنا عن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الوزغ الملعونة كانت والله  تنفخ في النار لتتقد وتشتعل، فهي تكره التوحيد والموحدين.وكانت المرأة تنذر  النذر للآلهة بحزمة حطب إذا نجح ولدها أو حصل له كذا حتى تساعد على إشعال  النار، فأججوها كذا يوماً وأصبح الطير لا يستطيع أن يطير فوقها للهبها؛ وكل  ذلك من باب الإرهاب والتخويف لعل إبراهيم يتراجع، فأبى.لكن كيف يلقون  إبراهيم في هذا الجحيم؟ ومن يقوى على الوصول إليه؟فما كان منهم إلا أن  وضعوه في منجنيق، ورموا به بالآلة؛ لأنهم ما يستطيعون أن يصلوا إلى  النار.واسمع كأنك حاضر تشاهد كلام الرب؛ رب العالمين، فيبينه رسول رب  العالمين، فلما وضعوه في المنجنيق أو في العقال ورموه وفي الطريق قبل أن  يصل وصلت برقية عاجلة، فقد اتصل به جبريل عليه السلام وقال: هل لك يا  إبراهيم حاجة؟ وبالمصري: عاوز خدمة يا إبراهيم؟ قال: أما إليك فلا، حسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل. يكفيني الله، ما أنا في حاجة إلى غيره، ونعم وكيلي هو  الله.وهذه الكلمة أول من قالها إبراهيم، وقالها الطيبون الطاهرون، من صفوة  هذه الأمة، من الأنصار والمهاجرين قالوها هنا، في هذا البلد، فإنهم لما  عادوا من أحد وكانت هزيمة مُرَّة، فقد سقط فيها سبعون قتيلاً، واستشهد حمزة  ، وكسرت رباعية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشج وجهه، ولصق المغفر برأسه،  وسببها لا أقول ذنب، بل ذنيب، وهو بالنسبة إلى ذنوبنا ليس بشيء، ولا واحد  إلى مليون، وهذا الذنب أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا رماة! الزموا  الجبل، ولا تهبطوا، وإن رأيتم ما رأيتم. فلما أن شاهدوا الهزيمة تمت  للمشركين وفر نساؤهم ورجالهم، واندفع المسلمون يجمعون الغنائم هبطوا من على  الجبل، فرآهم خالد قائد القوات الكافرة يومئذ -وهو آية من آيات الله في  قيادة الحروب- فاحتل الجبل وصب البلاء على المسلمين، وكانت هزيمة، وانتهت  المعركة، فما عادوا إلى المدينة إلا جرحى، دماؤهم، ودموعهم، وآلامهم تسيل،  ومن يضحك، ومن يأكل والرسول جريح؟وفجأة جاء خبر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن أبا سفيان عزم على أن يعود إليهم ليصفي حسابهم، وينهي وجودهم  بالمرة، وقد عسكر على نحو ثلاثين كيلو متر خارج المدينة. فما كان منه صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلا أن أعلن التعبئة والخروج وقالوا: حسبنا الله ونعم  الوكيل، واقرءوا ذلك في قوله:  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ  لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *   الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ  فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ  الْوَكِيلُ  [آل عمران:171-173] فقال الرسول: ( قالها من قبل إبراهيم  ).أيها المسلمون! يا أبطال الدنيا! تريدون أن تنتصروا على إسرائيل؟ كم  ذنباً عندنا؟إن أصحاب رسول الله كان معهم ذنب واحد .. مخالفة واحدة، ونحن  خالفنا الله، ورسوله، وشرع الله، وما أبقينا شيئاً إلا وعكسناه، ونريد في  الأخير أن ننتصر؟! كيف يمكن هذا؟ نغالط أنفسنا، هذه فكرة عابرة  فقط.والشاهد: في البرقية أن جبريل اتصل بإبراهيم باللاسلكي: ( هل لك حاجة؟  فقال: أما إليك فلا، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ) ويصدر أمر الله إلى النار  المتأججة:  يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [الأنبياء:69] وهذه آية من سورة الأنبياء، ولولا أنه ألحق الأمر بكلمة  (سلاماً) لتحولت تلك النار إلى كتلة من الثلج، ومات إبراهيم من شدة البرد،  لكن لما قال:  وَسَلامًا  والله ما أتت النار إلا على رجليه ويديه، ولم تمس  النار جسمه.وقد ذكرت لكم كرامة أخرى: أن أحد الصالحين الربانيين داهمه  الدرك الفرنسي وهو على كرسي الدرس، وأدخل يديه في الحديد، وأخذ يضغط عليه،  فقال الشيخ رحمة الله عليه: لقد وسعه الله، ولن تستطيع أن تضيقه، ويحلف ما  مس يده.فهذا ولي من أولياء الله، وعالم رباني، وخريج هذا المسجد، قد تربى  وتنشأ في هذا المكان الطاهر، وما عرف قومه وأهله حقه ولا قيمته، كصالح في  ثمود.إذاً:  قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ   *  وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الأَخْسَرِينَ   [الأنبياء:69-70] خسروا ونزلوا. وهذا الموقف امتحن فيه إبراهيم فنجح،  وأتم الأمر كما أراد الله.                                                                     

** ابتلاء إبراهيم بالهجرة                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا أمر آخر: إلى أين يذهب إبراهيم؟ فلا مواصلات ولا ولا  ولا، ولا عرف البلاد، إلى أين يذهب؟وكانت أول هجرة عرفتها البشرية، فأول من  هاجر في سبيل الله إبراهيم بشهادة أبي القاسم الحفيد الكريم، فأول هجرة  كانت لله في العالم هجرة إبراهيم، وهاجر من أرض بابل في العراق ومعه زوجه  الطاهرة سارة بنت عمه، ومعه ابن أخيه لوط عليه السلام فقط، فترك الأهل،  والمال، والآباء والإخوان، والدنيا وخرج، لا يملك شيئاً. وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:124] وهذه كلمة من الكلمات، أو  الهجرة لا تعدونها شيئاً؟المهاجرون الأولون أثنى الله تعالى عليهم، فيخرج  الرجل ويترك أهله، وماله، ومعارفه، ويخرج لا يملك شيئاً، إلى أين يذهب؟ كيف  يعيش وهو لا يعرف أحداً؟ ولكن لوجه الله .. طلباً لمرضاة الله .. فراراً  بدينه، حتى لا يعبد غير الله.وعندما تقدم المسلمون نحو جنوب أوروبا حصلت  معركة فاستشهد فيها من استشهد، فجيء بهم إلى مدينة دخلت في الإسلام على  ساحل البحر، فخرج أهل البلاد مع المجاهد، ولم يخرج مع المهاجر إلا عدد قليل  في الجنازة، فقام أحد المؤمنين وقال: أما أنا فو الله! لا أبالي أن أقبر  في قبر مجاهد أو قبر مهاجر، إذ لا فرق بين المهاجر والمجاهد، وقرأ هذه  الآية من سورة الحج:  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  قُتِلُوا أَوْ مَاتُوا لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ اللَّهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا وَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ  [الحج:58] أي: في الجنة، فما هناك  فرق بين المهاجر والمجاهد.فقوله:  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ ثُمَّ قُتِلُوا أَوْ مَاتُوا  [الحج:58] قتلوا مجاهدين أو ماتوا  على فرشهم كما مات هذا، ثم قال:  لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ مُدْخَلًا يَرْضَوْنَهُ  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ  [الحج:59] فليرزقنهم وليدخلنهم  الجنة.فالهجرة ليست لأن العيش ضاق، وما وجدنا شغلاً، الهجرة في الله هي أنك  تحرم من أن تعبد الله، فأنت خلقت لهذه العبادة، فإذا عرض عارِض ومنعك أن  تعبد الله فيجب أن تهاجر، ولتترك كل شيء؛ لأنك لم تخلق إلا لأن تعبد الله،  فإذا منع مانع من العبادة وجبت الهجرة، وقد هاجر أصحاب الرسول من مكة،  وتركوا أهليهم وذريتهم وأولادهم، وخرجوا بأيديهم ونزلوا على أهل المدينة،  فآووهم ونصروهم، واقرءوا القرآن، فالهجرة لها شأنها لو كنا نفقه ذلك.واسمع  يا عبد الله! واسمعي يا أمة الله! لو نزلت في عمارة ووجدت نفسك لا تستطيع  أن تستقيم في هذا المنزل، وقد تصاب بارتكاب معصية فيجب أن تهاجر.وإن نزلت  منزلاً وعرفت أنك ستنظر بعينيك إلى ما لا يحل لك، وأنك ستسمع ما لا يجوز لك  أن تسمعه، وأنك سترتكب معصية من المعاصي، وما هناك سبيل إلا أن تغشى هذا  الذنب فيجب أن تهاجر من هذا المنزل إلى آخر.وجدت نفسك في بلد لا تستطيع أن  تقيم به دهراً، أياماً أو ليالي إلا وقد تركت واجبات أو فعلت محرمات، فيجب  أن تهاجر إلى بلد آخر، ولو خمسين كيلو، وليس بشرط أن يكون إقليماً آخر أو  من بلد إلى بلد، أما هاجروا من مكة إلى المدينة؟ هما بلد واحد، ولا تقل  الهجرة: الانتقال من بلد إلى بلد أو من دولة إلى دولة أو من إقليم إلى  إقليم. فالهجرة أن تترك مكاناً وجدت نفسك لا تعبد الله فيه، ولا تستطيع أن  تقيم على منهجه، فارحل.وهذه الهجرة -كما علمتم- كالجهاد، فلا فرق بين  المهاجر والجهاد:  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  قُتِلُوا أَوْ مَاتُوا لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ اللَّهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا وَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ   *  لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ مُدْخَلًا  يَرْضَوْنَهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ  [الحج:58-59].والسر هل  خلقنا لأن نأكل ونشرب وننكح؟! لا، إنما خلقنا لأن نعبد الله، فإذا منعت من  عبادة الله يجوز أن تبقى في ذلك المكان؟والعلة التي خلقت من أجلها تعطلت  فيجب أن تهاجر.إذاً: إبراهيم هاجر مع سارة ومع لوط من أرض العراق إلى أرض  الشام. فهذه كلمة ابتلاه الله بها وهي أعظم ابتلاء.                                                                     

** ابتلاء إبراهيم بأمره بذبح ابنه إسماعيل                                                                                                   * *

                               يأتي ابتلاء آخر، وهذا الابتلاء جاء بحكم رقة قلب إبراهيم،  وفيضان رحمته على حواسه ومشاعره وأحاسيسه، فيبتليه الله تعالى بأن يذبح  ولده، وأي امتحان أعظم من هذا؟ فلو كان قاسي القلب، شريراً من أهل الشر  لذبح أمه وأخاه ولا يبالي، ما هناك شيء أن يذبح طفلاً ويرفسه، لكن قلب  إبراهيم المفعم بالرحمة، يوحي إليه تعالى امتحاناً له أن اذبح ولدك، وفعلاً  يقول لـهاجر: أعديه، وطيبيه، وطهريه، ونظفيه ويخرج به من حجره ملاصقاً  للبيت إلى منى ليريق دمه هناك:  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ  أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ  [الصافات:102] فقال الغلام:  فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى   [الصافات:102] افعل ما تؤمر يا أبتاه، وخرج به، وتله للجبين على الأرض،  والمدية في يده، ووضعها، فلم تقطع، ووقف الحديد، وبطلت سنة الله، وهذه آية  من آيات الله، فناداه مناد: أن اترك هذا وخذ هذا يا إبراهيم  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ  بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ  [الصافات:107] وهذه أصعب من الأولى.                                                                     

** ابتلاء إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل بأمرهما ببناء البيت                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخرى: لما أخذ إسماعيل يقوى على العمل في الثامنة أو  التاسعة من عمره أمره الله أن يبني له بيتاً.وكيف أن الدولة تكلف فرداً  يبني بيتاً؟ فأين الأموال، وأين الرجال، وأين وأين؟وأيضاً في صحراء، وفي  وادٍ خال: ابن لنا بيتاً.فينهض إبراهيم، والله كأنكم تشاهدونه وهو يضع  اللبن، حجرة فوق الأخرى، وهو يتقاول مع ولده:  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا  تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *  رَبَّنَا  وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُسْلِمَةً  لَكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ  الرَّحِيمُ   *  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:127-129]  فهما يتقاولان هذا الكلام وهما يبنيان البيت، فإبراهيم يأخذ الحجر من  إسماعيل ويبني.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إني جاعلك للناس إماما)                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا لم يبق إلا الجائزة العظمى، فقد نجح إبراهيم، قال  تعالى:  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124] لما نجح أعطاه  جائزة لم تحلم الدنيا بمثلها:  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا   أي:  قدوة يقتدي بك الأبيض والأسود طول الحياة.ثم قال تعالى:  قَالَ وَمِنْ  ذُرِّيَّتِي  [البقرة:124] أيضاً  قَالَ لا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:124] فما نعطيك عهداً مطلقاً، فيأتي من أولادك المشرك، والكافر  والظالم، والفاسق، ويصبحون -إذاً- أئمة، لا، قال:  لا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي  الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:124]. قالت العلماء: من هذه الآية أخذ ما يعرف  بولاية العهد.وغداً إن شاء الله نواصل الحديث. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (83) 
الحلقة (90)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (52)* 
*
قال بعض السلف: بالصبر واليقين تنال الإمامة في الدين، فهذان هما ركنا  الإمامة، وقد حصلا لنبي الله إبراهيم، حيث صبر على معاداة قومه له، وصبر  على طاعة ربه، وصبر على الابتلاءات التي ابتلاه الله بها، وكان في كل تلك  الحالات موقناً بصدق وعد الله، فكان حقاً إماماً، وكان حقاً من أولي العزم.                      

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا  نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب، سميع الدعاء.والآيات  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ  بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [البقرة:124] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** القرآن الكريم هو كلام الله المعجز                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!أعيد إلى  أذهانكم أن هذه الآيات تشهد شهادة الحق أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً  رسول الله، إذ هذه كلمات الله عز وجل.أيوجد كلام بدون متكلم؟ لا، مستحيل.هل  هناك من ادعى أن هذه الكلمات من كلامه؟ لا أحد.والبشرية كلها طأطأت رأسها  لهذا الكلام الإلهي، الحاوي للعلوم والمعارف التي تعجز البشرية عن  محاكاتها، فضلاً عن الإتيان بمثلها.وهذا الكلام الإلهي على من نزل؟الذي نزل  عليه لن يكون إلا رسول الله، وآي القرآن ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعون آية،  ومن هنا كل آية تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، إذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل أمِّي؛ لم يقرأ ولم يكتب، حتى  بلغ أربعين سنة من عمره، فأوحى الله إليه هذا الكتاب، وتم وحيه في خلال  ثلاث وعشرين سنة.                                                                     

** تحدي الله للإنس والجن بالإتيان بمثل القرآن                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا الكتاب العظيم اذكروا أن الله تعالى قد تحدى به الإنس  والجن، وطلب إليهم أن يتظاهروا، ويتعاونوا على أن يأتوا بمثله، فعجزوا، قال  تعالى:  قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا  بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ  بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا  [الإسراء:88] والزمان يمضي والقرون تتوالى  فما استطاعت البشرية مستعينة بالجن على أن يأتوا بكتاب مثل هذا  الكتاب.وتحدى الجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه العرب، وهم أهل هذا اللسان،  وبلسانهم نزل هذا القرآن، فقال لهم:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ  [البقرة:23]  سورة فقط، وتحداهم بعشر فعجزوا.وآخر ما نزل في هذا الشأن بالمدينة النبوية  في هذه السورة المدنية:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ  وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24] قالت العلماء ..  قال البصراء .. قال أرباب هذا الدين وأهله: هذه الجملة (ولن تفعلوا) يستحيل  أن تكون من غير كلام الله.يا معشر العقلاء والبصراء والمفكرين! لم؟قالوا:  كلمة:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   لن يقولها إلا الله، إذ ليس هناك من يملك  السيطرة على القلوب والعقول البشرية اليوم بعد اليوم، والعام بعد الآخر،  والقرن بعد القرن حتى يقول: ولن تفعلوا، ولن يكون هذا إلا الله.سبحان الله!  هذه الجملة:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   تصرخ بأعلى صوتها أن هذا من كلام الله،  ويستحيل أن يكون من كلام غيره.والأمثلة القريبة التي نوردها أحياناً: هل  تستطيع دولة صناعية كاليابان في هذه الأيام أن تنتج آلة من الآلات وتقول:  أتحدى البشرية لمدة سبعين سنة إن استطاعت أن تنتج مثل هذه؟ وهل تستطيع  أمريكا وقد سيطرت على مصانع القدرة الصناعية أن تنتج أي نتاج وتقول: أتحدى  العالم لمدة ثمانين سنة أو مائة سنة أن ينتجوا مثل هذا المصل أو مثل هذه  القطعة من الحديد؟ أيكون هذا؟ لن يكون.إذاً القائل:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   [البقرة:24] لن يكون إلا الله.وهل فعل العرب فأتوا بسورة من رجل أمِّي مثل  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومضى القرن الأول والثاني والثالث والعاشر  وأيسوا، فمستحيل أن يأتوا بمثل هذه السورة؛ لأن القلوب بين يديه يقلبهم في  ليلة واحدة، ويصبحون وهم مجانين، وهل يقدرون على أن يحفظوا عقولهم؟  فليحفظوا أرواحهم إذا أراد إماتتهم. آمنا بالله، آمنا بالله.وهذه كلمة  عظيمة سمعناها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على كرسي التدريس أو  على منبر الخطابة يحدثهم ويقول: ( آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله )  لم؟قال: ( كان في من كان قبلنا رجل يركب على بقرة، فرفعت البقرة إليه رأسها  ملتفتة إليه: ما لهذا خلقت ) أي: ما خلقني الله لتركبني، إنما خلقني للسني  والحراثة، وخلق الخيل، والبغال، والحمير للركوب، فلم تخرج عن الفطرة؟! (  فيمسك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بلحيته ويقول: آمنت به، وآمن به أبو بكر  وآمن به عمر ) وهما غائبان.فهذه الثقة في هذين الشيخين الجليلين: أبي بكر  وعمر ، وقد كانا غائبين في المجلس وقال: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر )  وهذا من الغيب الذي لا يقبله إلا من شرح الله صدره ووسعه وأناره، وكيف  تصدقني إذا قلت لك: إن بقرة قالت: ( ما لهذا خلقت ) بلسان عربي وأفهمتني؟  من يصدق؟ ولكن لما كان غيباً بادر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإعلان عن  الإيمان به وقال: ( آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به ).                                                                     

** معنى (ربّ)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ  بِكَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:124] أتدرون ما معنى ربه؟إنه سيده .. مولاه .. خالقه  .. مالك أمره .. إلهه الحق، ومعبوده بصدق.وما ألطف هذه الإضافة، وما  أحسنها، وما أجملها! ناداه ربه، فابتلاه .. امتحنه .. اختبره، من؟ إنه  ربه.والحمد لله رب العالمين. هل تفرحون بأن لكم رباً خلقكم .. رزقكم ..  وهبكم عقولكم وأسماعكم وأبصاركم، وخلق كل شيء من أجلكم.آمنتم بالله؟ الحمد  لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله.وخلق كل شيء في العالم العلوي والسفلي من  أجلكم.واسمعوا هذا الحديث القدسي: ( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك  وخلقتك من أجلي ).ولو عرفت البشرية التائهة في أودية الضلال هذه الجملة  فقط: ( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك، وخلقتك من أجلي ).وإن قلت:  هذا الحديث قد لا يصح، فاسمع الله تعالى يقول:  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ  مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:29] من هذه السورة المباركة الميمونة،  فخلق لكم يا بني آدم ما في الأرض جميعاً، ومن سورة أخرى يقول:  وَسَخَّرَ  لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِنْهُ   [الجاثية:13].إذاً: عرفتم قدر هذا الإنسان وقيمته متى ما عرف ربه، وأناب  إليه، وأقبل عليه، فصفي، وطاب، وطهر، وأصبح يسامي أهل الملكوت الأعلى في  طهارة روحه، وصفاء نفسه، وزكاتها.فهذا الآدمي الذي هو أكرم المخلوقات على  الله، إذا كفر الله، وجحده، وغطاه، وتنكر لإنعامه وإفضاله وإحسانه إليه،  وعبد فرجه أو شهوته أو عبد هواه سواء تمثل في حجر أو صنم أو إنسان، أتدري  كيف تهبط قيمته حتى يصبح شر الخلق على الإطلاق؟ واقرءوا:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ  [البينة:6] وقد اشتملت  الآية على أصناف البشرية باستثناء أهل الإيمان وصالحي الأعمال  إن الذين  كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر  البريئة  [البينة:6] والبريئة بمعنى الخليقة، وبريئة بمعنى مبروءة، والله  هو البارئ الخالق المصور، ومن قرأ البرية فقد حول الهمزة إلى ياء وأدغمها  في أختها، فقال: برية.فمن شر الخليقة على الإطلاق؟ الكفار.وما مصيرهم؟  الخلود في النار.وأين النار؟ تسألني أين النار! وهذا الجزء الذي تتعاطاه مع  إخوانك، وتوقده، وتنتفع به، أأنت خلقته؟ آباؤك وأجدادك هم الذين  خلقوه؟!إذاً: يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك.الحمد لله، الحمد لله،  الحمد لله، فلولاكم أيها المستمعون ما كانت شمس ولا قمر، ولا كان حر ولا  برد، ولا كان عنب ولا تمر، ولا كان ولا كان، إي نعم، بله ما كانت جنة، ولا  كانت نار من أجلكم يا بني آدم.                                                                     

** سر الحياة في خلق الإنس والجن                                                                                                   * *

                               السؤال الذي يطرح الآن: ونحن من أجل من خلقنا؟علة الوجود  وسر الحياة أنه خلقه لنا، لكن نحن لم خلقنا؟ لنرقص .. لنلهو .. لنلعب ..  لنفرفش ونفرح؟ لم؟الجواب: يقول تعالى:  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ  إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   *  مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ  أَنْ يُطْعِمُونِ   *  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ  الْمَتِينُ  [الذاريات:56-58].( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك،  وخلقتك من أجلي ) ماذا يبغي الله منا؟ ماذا يريد منا؟يا معشر المستمعين! من  يحمل هذه الأمانة؟ من يستطيع أن يرفع رأسه في وسط العالم بأسره؟لن يستطيع  ذو عقل بشري أن يرد هذا أو ينقضه بأي واسطة إلا بالمكابرة والعناد.أتدري  لماذا خلق الله كل شيء.. كل العوالم؟ من أجلنا.المطلب هو: أن الله تعالى  أراد أن يذكر ويشكر، فأعد هذه الفنادق والنزل وهيأها، سماواتها وأرضونها،  وأوجد كل شيء، ثم أتى بابن آدم ليعيش، ليحيا هنا من أجل أن يسمع ذكره، ويرى  شكره.وفكروا! أراد الله تعالى أن يذكر ويشكر، فأوجد الكون كله، وأوجد من  يقوى على الذكر والشكر، وأنزل الكتاب، وبعث الرسل من أجل أن يذكر في هذا  الكون ويشكر، فمن أعرض عن ذكر الله وتخلى عن شكره أصبح شر الخلق على  الإطلاق.وتأملوا! كثيراً ما يخطر ببال أحدنا ويقول: قد يعيش الإنسان ألف  سنة إلى ألف ومائتي سنة ثم يعذب بليارات السنين، فيلقى في عالم لا ينتهي  عذابه أبداً، فكيف هذا؟ والجواب: هذا العبد الذي لم يذكر الله ولم يشكره،  فعصاه وتمرد عليه، وخرج عن طاعته، وفسق عن أمره، هذا ليس معناه أن ذنبه أنه  ما ذكر الله ولا شكر فقط، هذا جريمته أنه نسف الجنة؛ دار السلام، وحولها  إلى بخار، ونسف النار وعالم الشقاء ودمره، وحوله إلى سديم، ومسخ الأرض  وحولها، وأفسد الكون كله.وهذا الفعل لو فعله إنسان كم تحكمون عليه من سنة  بتعذيبه؟ أجيبوا.هذا ما أحرق قرية، ولا دمر إقليماً، ولا أفسد سماء من  السماوات، بل هذه العوالم كلها نسفها، إذ هذه العوالم كلها خلقت من أجله،  من أجل أن يَذكر ويَشكر، فلما كفر وترك الذكر والشكر كانت جريمته أنه أفسد  الكون كله.لكن يا قضاة! احكموا عليه بالسجن .. بالعذاب، كم؟ لا يمكن  مليارات السنين.هل عرفتم معنى الخلود في عذاب الشقاء للكافر أو لا؟وهو ما  قتل إنساناً أو أهل قرية أو دمر إقليماً أو أفسد الأرض، لكن خرب العوالم  كلها، إذ العوالم كلها خلقت من أجله هو؛ ليذكر الله ويشكره، فلما كفر الله  وترك ذكره وشكره بكم تعذبونه من قرن؟وهذا معنى الخلود عندما تقرءون:   خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا .لكن هل نحن من الذاكرين الشاكرين؟أتدرون كيف  كان يعيش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لتعرفوا معنى الذكر، يقول عبد الله  بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: ( كنا نعد -أي: نحسب- لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم في الجلسة الواحدة، نعد له قوله: رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب  الرحيم، في الجلسة الواحدة مائة مرة ) من ساعة أن يستيقظ من فراشه ونومه  وهو يذكر الله إلى أن يعود إلى فراشه فيضع جنبه الأيمن على الأرض، كله  ذكر.وهذا هو معنى الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات، فإذا قام .. إذا قعد ..  إذا مشى .. إذا ركب .. إذا أعطى .. إذا أخذ .. إذا قرأ .. إذا علم، فكل  ساعاته مملوءة بالذكر.أما اللهو، والباطل، والفراغ فهذا يتنافى مع سر  الوجود، وعلة هذه الحياة، إنها الذكر والشكر.وقد عرفتم أن إبراهيم وفّى  ونجح:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ  قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124].                                                                     

** بعض مواقف الذكر والشكر من كتاب الله                                                                                                   * *

                               هيا معنا نستعرض مواقف الذكر والشكر من كتاب الله.اسمعوا  هذا الخبر العظيم الجليل، فالمخبر هو الله، والخبر مدون ومسجل في كتابه،  وشاهدوا أنفسكم.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  [التوبة:111] تأكد يا  عبد الله! تأكديِ يا أمة الله! أتمت هذه البيعة؟ أتمت هذه الصفقة أو لا؟   إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ   [التوبة:111] بقي وراء نفسك ومالك شيء؟ ما بقي شيء.قال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ  الْجَنَّةَ  [التوبة:111] هذا هو الثمن، والبضاعة هي النفس والمال، والبائع  أنت يا عبد الله، والمشتري هو الله، وما أعظم كرمه وأوفاه، يهبك حياتك  ومالك ويشتريهما منك.وقد حدث هذا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك  عندما اشترى من جابر بن عبد الله بعيره لما كلّ وانحصر وما قدر على المشي،  واشتراه منه في السفر، ثم اشترط جابر على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصل  به إلى المدينة. وعاد الجمل كما كان آية من آيات النبوة ومعجزة من معجزات  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما وصل إلى المدينة قال: أعطنا البعير، فهذا  بعيرنا. فوهبه البعير والثمن، والله عز وجل هكذا عاملنا، أعطانا أموالنا  وأنفسنا واشتراها منا، وبأي ثمن؟ اسمع يا عبد الله!  بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ  الْجَنَّةَ  [التوبة:111].قال:  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ  [التوبة:111] ثلاثة سجلات .. فدُوِّنت هذه  الصفقة في ثلاثة كتب إلهية: التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن.ثم قال:  وَمَنْ  أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:111] أيوجد؟ لا والله. إذاً:   فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [التوبة:111].من هؤلاء الرابحون، أصحاب الصفقة  العظيمة؟اسمع الآن -وهو محل الشاهد- لننظر هل نحن بينهم؟ هل نحن منهم؟ هل  نحن معهم؟ ومتى نصل إليهم؟اسمع:  التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ  الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدُونَ الآمِرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ  اللَّهِ  [التوبة:112] هذه مما وفاه إبراهيم لله  وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [التوبة:112]، وهل نحن وفينا؟الحمد لله، وبشراكم أيها المؤمنون، هذه ثمان  صفات.ولعل بعض السامعين والسامعات يقولون: ما السياحة؟ إلى أين؟ إلى  هولندا .. إلى كندا؟!السياحة هي هنا: الصيام، فسياحة الروح البشرية للصائم،  لما يترفع عن الشهوة واللذة من الطعام والشراب والجماع، فتسيح روحه في  عالم الطهر والصفاء.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات هل نحن معهم؟فإن قيل: يا  شيخ! نحن ما نأمر بمعروف، ولا ننهى عن منكر.أقول: لم؟ أما عندك امرأتك  وأولادك فتأمر بينهم بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر.أما عندك أصدقاؤك وأقاربك  يحترمونك وتحترمهم، فإن رأيتهم تركوا معروفاً فامرهم حتى يفعلوه، وإن  رأيتهم فعلوا منكراً فانههم حتى ينتهوا ويتركوه، وليس شرطاً أن تكون موظفاً  حكومياً، وليس شرطاً أن تأمر عامة الناس وتنهاهم لقصورك عن ذلك، ولكن لو  كان المجتمع ربانياً من هذا النوع لأمرت ونهيت في أي مكان وجدت من شعب آمن  بالله ولقائه، ولكن إذا حصل الذي حصل فعلى الأقل تؤدي هذا الواجب، وتثبت  أنك من الوارثين لدار السلام، فأمر بالمعروف في بيتك والمحيط الذي تعيش  فيه، وتقدر فيه على أن تأمر وتنهى.وأنت تستطيع أن تأمر وتنهى في دار الكفر  فضلاً عن دار الإيمان؛ لأنك عندما تبتسم وتقول: يا مسيو! يا سيد! هذا لا  ينبغي لك وأنت من أنت في كمالك وبشريتك، فإنه لا يغضب.وأنت تستطيع أن تقول:  يا سيد! أنا أحبك .. أنا أخوك، لو تفعل كذا لكان خيراً لك، فلا يغضب؛ لأن  الكلمة الطيبة ينفتح لها الصدر، وتقبلها الجوارح.أما قوله تعالى:   التَّائِبُونَ  [التوبة:112] فيا من يزاولون المعصية الكبيرة توبوا، ومن  الآن بالعزم والنية والتصميم.إذاً: قوله تعالى:  التَّائِبُونَ  الْعَابِدُونَ الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدُونَ  الآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ  لِحُدُودِ اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [التوبة:112] وإبراهيم قد وفى  في هذه.وموقف آخر: اسمع قول الله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [المؤمنون:1] من هم؟  الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   *   وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  لِلزَّكَاةِ فَاعِلُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ   *   إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ  غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ   *  فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْعَادُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ    *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْوَارِثُونَ  [المؤمنون:2-10] الوارثون للدينار والدرهم! لا إنهم  الوارثون للجنة دار السلام  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْوَارِثُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يَرِثُونَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [المؤمنون:10-11] وقد وفى  إبراهيم في هذه، فهل وفينا؟ قولوا: إن شاء الله وفينا ونوفي.وموقف آخر:   إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَات  ِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ  وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ  وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّابِرَاتِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ  وَالْمُتَصَدِّق  ِينَ وَالْمُتَصَدِّق  َاتِ وَالصَّائِمِينَ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ  وَالْحَافِظِينَ فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ  كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا  [الأحزاب:35].كيف أنتم أيها المؤمنون ويا أيتها المؤمنات؟ حتى  المؤمنات ذكرن هنا؛ لأن المطلوب أن يوفين لله كما وفى إبراهيم.وآخر عرض وكل  هذا نسب إلى إبراهيم حتى قيل فيه:  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى   [النجم:37].قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا  مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا   *  إِلَّا [المعارج:19-22] هذا النوع الجديد  إِلَّا الْمُصَلِّينَ   *   الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ فِي  أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَعْلُومٌ   *  لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ   *   وَالَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ  عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   *  إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ  مَأْمُونٍ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ   *  إِلَّا  عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ  مَلُومِينَ   *  فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْعَادُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ    *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ مُكْرَمُونَ   [المعارج:22-35].كيف حالكم معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات؟ أنتم هم؟                                                                     

** كيفية الوصول إلى الإمامة في الدين                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا سؤال: هل تريدون الإمامة؟ هل أعطيكم صكاً بالإمامة؟ هل  تريدون أن تكونوا أئمة؟أما سمعتم عباد الرحمن وهم يقولون:  وَاجْعَلْنَا  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا  [الفرقان:74]؟ أي: يقتدون بنا، ويأتسون بحالنا،  ويمشون وراءنا، ونقودهم إلى ساحات العز، والكمال، والسيادة، وبلوغ  الآمال.أتريدون أن تكونوا أئمة؟اسمعوا الله تعالى يقول:  وَجَعَلْنَا  مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً  [السجدة:24] أي: قادة يقتدى بهم، ويمشى وراءهم، وهم  يقودون، لم؟  وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا  صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ  [السجدة:24] فلذا يقول بعض  الحكماء: بالصبر واليقين تنال الإمامة في الدين.فإن قيل: ما الصبر يا شيخ؟  كيف نصبر؟أقول: الصبر حبس النفس وهي تصرخ كارهة غير راضية في ثلاثة مواطن،  فلا يسمح لها أن تهرب .. أن تشرد .. أن تفر وتتخلى عن موقفها:الموطن الأول:  أن تحبسها على ما أوجب الله، وما فرض الله من الطاعات والعبادات، فلا تسمح  لها أن تتخلى عن كلمة مما فرض الله أن تقوله، أو عن التفاتة مما أمر الله  تعالى أن تلتفت، فاحبسها وهي كارهة على طاعة الله. هذا موطن.الموطن الثاني:  أن تحبسها دون معصية الله، فلا تسمح لها أن تنطلق فتفجر أو تفسق أو ترتكب  ما يغضب الله مما نهى عنه وحرمه أبداً وطول العمر، فهو صبر متوالي، وأنت  حابس لها، وغاصب لها حتى لا تتجاوز ما حد الله، وما أذن الله فيه.الموطن  الثالث: أن تصبر على ما تجري به الأقضية والأقدار، إذ قد تمتحن من قبل سيدك  ليظهر باطنك، وينصع طيبك، ثم تنتقل إلى درجة الإمامة.إذاً: صبر على ما  تجري به الأقدار الإلهية فقد تمرض .. تجوع .. تضرب .. تسجن .. تبتلى، لكنك  مع الله، فلم يتغير فيك شيء عن الله، فلسانك ذاكر، وقلبك شاكر، وبعد فترة  من الزمن ينزل القبول من السماء.فهذه هي مواطن الصبر مع اليقين، فلا تتردد،  ولا تشك، ولا يخطر ببالك سوء، فأنت عبد الله ووليه، وبعدها تتخرج إماماً  يقتدى بك ويؤتسى بك بين الناس.                                                                     

** إبراهيم إماماً للبشرية                                                                                                   * *

                               وإبراهيم عليه السلام قد ظفر بهذا المقام، بسبب الابتلاء   وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  من ابتلاه؟  رَبُّهُ  [البقرة:124] فامتحنه  واختبره، فلما فاز نزل من عند الله صك القبول:  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ  إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124] فكان -والله- إماماً للبشرية، فما اكتحلت عين  الوجود بمثلك يا إبراهيم.وإبراهي
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (84) 
الحلقة (91)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (53) 


بأمر من الله خرج إبراهيم بهاجر وإسماعيل إلى مكة، وهناك حيث لا ماء، ولا  زرع، ولا ضرع تركهما، تركهما في حفظ الله ورعايته، ومرّت السنون ويعود إلى  مكة ليجد ابنه يافعاً، ويأتيه الأمر الإلهي ببناء البيت الحرام برفقة ابنه  إسماعيل، فوفيا بالمهمة، وكان البيت الذي غدا مثاباً ومرجعاً للناس، يؤدون  فيه صلواتهم، ويستيغيثون حوله بربهم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمناً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ  وَأَمْنًا وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى وَعَهِدْنَا  إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ  وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ   *  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ  مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ  فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلًا ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ  الْمَصِيرُ  [البقرة:125-126] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني  المبارك الكريم.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإذ جعلنا البيت)                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قوله  تعالى:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْنًا   [البقرة:125] هذا خبر، وكأن الله تعالى يقول لرسوله: اذكر لهم إذ جعلنا  البيت مثابة للناس وأمناً.وقد سبق أن عرفنا دعوى اليهود، والنصارى،  والمشركين أنهم حنفاء، وأنهم أتباع إبراهيم، وإبراهيم مقدس عندهم مطهر،  مبجل، مرجل، وكل طائفة تنتسب إليه، وتدعي أنها من أتباع إبراهيم، وهم  كاذبون، فأزاح الله الستار عنهم، وكشف عورتهم، وليس لهم بإبراهيم إلا  النسبة الفارغة، وإبراهيم كان موحداً وهم مشركون، وما بقي بعد هذا شيء.فها  هو تعالى يقول لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ   [البقرة:125] أيُّ بيت هذا يرحمكم الله؟ إنه الكعبة المشرفة .. إنه البيت  العتيق، فـ(أل) للعهد، فهو المبيت المعروف، إذ حج هذا البيت آدم، ونوح،  وهود، وصالح، وموسى، ومن بعده من الأنبياء.وهذا البيت أول بيت بني في  الأرض، وذلكم أن آدم عليه السلام لما نزل من سماء الكمال إلى الأرض استوحش،  فقد كان في أنس، ثم أصبح غريباً في هذه الديار مع زوجه حواء، وقيل: إنهما  تلاقيا في عرفة، وكل عرف الآخر، فبنى الله تعالى بواسطة ملائكته أو من شاء  من خلقه هذا البيت، فكان آدم إذا استوحش يأتي إلى ربيت ربه يسأله حاجته،  ويطلب من الله مراده، فكان ملاذاً، ونِعْمَ الملاذ لآدم وحواء ولذريتهما من  بعدهما.وسبب كون إبراهيم عليه السلام بناه؛ لأن السيول والأودية هدمته،  وبقي زمناً طويلاً وهو عبارة عن كوم من التراب، فهذا هو البيت.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (مثابة للناس)                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ   أي: اذكر يا  رسولنا، والمبلغ عنا! إذ جعلنا البيت  مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْنًا   [البقرة:125] ما معنى مثابة؟المثابة: مصدر ثاب إليه يثوب إذا جاء ورجع  إليه، والمثابة مصدر زيدت فيه التاء.ومعنى:  مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ  أي:  مرجعاً، يروحون ويعودون، فيذهبون ويجيئون الدهر كله. أي: للطواف به، ولسؤال  ربهم حاجاتهم، فهم عبيده، وهذا بيت مولاهم، وإلى الآن إذا عظمت عليك مسألة  ولم تجد لها حلاً فافزع إلى الله واغتسل، وتطهر، وتجرد، ولبِ وامشِ، وبين  المقام والحجر اسأل الله، فلن تخيب.وقوله:  مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ  أولهم  وآخرهم، أبيضهم وأسودهم، فليس للعرب ولا للعجم فقط، فلفظ الناس يعني لكل  إنسان، فهذا بيت ربه.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأمناً)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْنًا  [البقرة:125]  البيت هو الأمن .. الحرم هو الأمن، وهذه لا يقدر عليها إلا الله، فالرجل  يمر بقاتل أبيه أو قاتل أخيه أو سالبه ماله وحياته، ويمر به في الحرم يطأطئ  رأسه، ولا ينظر إليه.والذي غرز هذه الغريزة في قلوب الجهلة في الجاهلية هو  الله!قال تعالى من سورة المائدة:  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ  الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  [المائدة:97] أي: معايشهم قائمة عليها،  فالتجارة الفخمة العظيمة هي تجارة الحج، فيأتي العرب من أنحاء ديارهم  يسوقون أموالهم وتجاراتهم، ويبيعون، ويشترون، ويتزوجون لمدة سنة، فيقطعون  المسافات ولا يعترضهم أحد، ولا تشن عليهم غارة، ولا ينصب لهم كمين أبداً،  وذلك في الأشهر الحرم: القعدة، والحجة، ومحرم، ثلاثة أشهر يوضع فيها  السلاح، وشهر رجب وإن كان بعيداً لكن تدبير الله أن جعله في الوسط، فقد  يحتاجون إلى رحلات في الشرق والغرب، فهذا الشهر -أيضاً- شهر الأمان، فاركب  ناقتك، واحمل ذهبك، ولا يصدك صاد.قال:  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ  الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ  [المائدة:97]، فكانوا يهدون الإبل، والغنم،  والأموال إلى الحرم .. إلى سكان بيت الله وحرمه .. إلى جيرة الكعبة، وقد  سمعتم أن رجلاً واحداً كان ينحر كل موسم ألف بعير! وليس بصاحب بنك كأنتم،  ولا صاحب مصانع، ولا بصاحب تجارة مع أوروبا، لا، إنما عبد جاهل هو الآن في  النار، فيذبح ألف بعير للحجيج؛ نساء ورجالاً! ويكسو ويوزع كل سنة ألف حلة  للفقراء والمساكين، والحلة: ثوبان من نوع واحد.وها هو عبد الله بن جدعان  الذي انعقد في بيته حلف الفضول التاريخي الذي ما عرفت الدنيا نظيره، وشهده  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل النبوة، تقول عنه أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها  للرسول: ( أرأيت يا رسول الله عبد الله بن جدعان فقد كان يفعل ويفعل هل هو  في الجنة؟ قال: لا، إنه في النار ) لم؟ ( لأنه لم يقل يوماً من الدهر: رب  اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ) فما كان مؤمناً، بل كان كافراً لا يؤمن بالبعث  والجزاء، ولا بالنبوة، والرسالة، والوحي الإلهي.إذاً: معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! من القائل:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ  وَأَمْنًا  [البقرة:125]؟ الله.نسمع كلام الله؟ إي والله! هذا كلامه.الحمد  لله! الحمد لله أن عرفنا ربنا، ونسمع كلامه، ونحن -والله- جالسون في بيته!  وملايين البشر تائهون في أودية الضلال كالبهائم، لا بصيرة، ولا نور، ولا  هداية، ولا معرفة، فهم أشبه بالحيوانات، والحيوانات أطهر منهم! فهم يعملون  الليل والنهار من أجل -فقط- قضاء شهوة البطن والفرج.وأية نعمة أكبر من نعمة  الإيمان؟! واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ  دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ  دِينًا  [المائدة:3] هذه نزلت في عرفات.وقوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا  الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْنًا  [البقرة:125] ما معنى الأمن؟  الأمن بكامله، فمن دخل الحرم أو دخل في الأشهر الحرم فهو آمن، وهذا كان في  الجاهلية، حيث لا قانون، ولا شريعة، ولا نبي، ولا رسول! فلما جاء الإسلام،  وساد الأرض، وظهرت أعلام العدل فيه كان المسلمون هم المسئولون عن تحقيق  الأمن في ذلك البلد الآمن.نعم، الآن يوجد سراق، فيأتي حجاج لهذه المهمة،  يسرقون، ويأخذون أموال الحجاج وهم يطوفون بالبيت! والله العظيم.فلم ما فعل  الله بهم كما فعل بالأولين؟الجواب  : لأن الأولين لا شرع لهم، ولا قانون، ولا  رسالة، ولا دولة، ولا حكومة، فلا بد وأن يرحمهم، فيلقي في قلوبهم مخافة  الله والهيبة من الله؛ حتى لا يعتدوا على حاج أو معتمر.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125] هذه قراءة سبعية، وقرأ نافع بصيغة الماضي  واتخَذوا  من مقام إبراهيم مصلى .يقول عمر رضي الله عنه: ( وافقت ربي في ثلاث )،  وزاد: وافق في خمس!ومما وافق فيه الله تعالى أو وافقه الله تعالى فيما قال،  ونزل القرآن به، أنه الذي اقترح وقال: ( يا رسول الله! لو اتخذت من مقام  إبراهيم مصلى؟! فنزلت هذه الآية:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125] )، والمصلى مكان للصلاة، وها نحن -والحمد لله- نصلي  خلف المقام، فأيما طائف أو طائفة بالبيت إذا فرغ من الأشواط السبعة، ولا  يكون الطواف إلا سبعة أشواط، فلا يصح ستة ولا ثمانية، ومن زاد أو نقص بطل  مفعول هذه العبادة، ومعنى بطل مفعولها: لم تولد الطاقة المطلوبة، فهي تعب  فقط؛ لأن العبادة إذا قننها الحكيم، واختل أداؤها بالزيادة، أو النقص، أو  التقديم، أو التأخير؛ فإنها لا تولد الحسنات!وليس معنى لا تولد الحسنات أن  الله لا يعطي حسنات، أو أن الملائكة لا يكتبون، إنما المعنى أن هذه العبادة  توجد نوراً وطهراً في قلب العبد؛ فلهذا كم من مصل، وكم من صائم، وكم من  متصدق، وكم من طالب علم، وكم من مجاهد، وكم من مرابط، وكم من ذاكر، وكم من  راكع وساجد؛ يخرجون كما يقال: أصفار اليدين لا شيء!وإن قلت: كيف؟أقول: لأن  هذه العبادات مقننة تقنيناً أعظم من تقنين الكيمياويات وتراكيبها، ومتى حصل  فيها خلل فإنها لا تنتج أبداً.ولو عرف المسلمون هذا ما بقي مسلم لا يطلب  العلم أبداً، نعم، وفي القرون الذهبية كان النساء كالرجال، فكل مؤمن يعرف  كيف يعبد ربه! لكن لما صرفنا، واستجبنا للصرفة، وصرفونا، ما وجد من  يعرف.فإذا سألت الفقيه: يا شيخ! أنا صليت المغرب وزدت ركعة متعمداً؟ فيقول:  صلاتك باطلة، أعد صلاتك، وهذا الذي يملكه الفقيه!وآخر يقول: أنا تكاسلت  فصليت العصر ثلاث ركعات فقط؟ فيقول الفقيه: صلاتك باطلة.أما نحن ففهمنا من  قوله: باطلة أنها ما أنتجت، وما ولدت، فأعد الصلاة!فقوله تعالى:   وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125] وافق فيها  عمر ربه.                                                                     

** من موافقات عمر لربه                                                                                                   * *

                               كذلك لما نزلت آية من سورة المؤمنون:  وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا  الإِنسَانَ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ  [المؤمنون:12] إلى آخر الآية، قال  عمر : الله أحسن الخالقين، وما زال كذلك حتى نزلت:  فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ  أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ  [المؤمنون:14].الثالثة: كانت غزوة بدر هي أول  معركة إسلامية ظهر فيها أبطال بدر، ورجالات الجهاد، فلما انتصر الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون استشار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر وبعض  الصحابة، فرأوا أنهم يفادون الأسرى، لقلة ذات اليد، فلا ميزانية، ولا دولة،  ولا مال، والبلاد محاصرة؛ فالأحسن أن يفادوا، فالأسير بكذا ألف وبكذا  وكذا، فقال عمر : لا، لا نفاديهم، إنما نقيم عليهم القتل! فما هناك أنفع من  قتلهم.فلما كان المستشارون الأولون جماعة ما استطاع أن يفعل شيئاً، فسكت!  فنزل القرآن يؤيد عمر في القتل، فقال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ  يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ  الدُّنْيَا  [الأنفال:67]، أي: ما كان لنبي من الأنبياء أن يكون له أسرى  حتى يثخن في الأرض، ويفتح الشرق والغرب، أما الواجب في أول معركة هو قتلهم  حتى يرهب العدو في الشرق والغرب، أما إذا بعتموهم بالمال فسيقولون: هؤلاء  ماديون! لا نبالي بهم، فوافق عمر ربه في هذه أيضاً.ورابعاً: قال للنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( يا رسول الله! نساؤك يدخل عليهن البار والفاجر، لو  أمرتهن بالحجاب؟ ) فنزلت:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَدْخُلُوا  بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ  نَاظِرِينَ  [الأحزاب:53] ونزل قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ  [الأحزاب:53] سواء ستارة  أو باب أو جدار، المهم الحجاب الحجاب!إذاً: ولا تعجبوا من عمر !تريدون أن  تكونوا عمريين؟فهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( ما سلك عمر فجاً  إلا سلك الشيطان فجاً غير فجه ) فما يطيق الشيطان أن يمشي معه في شارع  واحد، ولو كان عرضه ستين متراً، فما يقوى بل يهرب وله ضراط!ويقول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( لو كان في أمتي محدثون -أي: من تحدثهم الملائكة- لكان منهم  عمر ، ولكن لا نبي بعدي )، لم؟ لصفاء روحه، وهو كتلة من نور لزكاة  نفسه!فهذه النفس ما زكت بالصابون إنما زكت بصدق الإيمان وصالح الأعمال،  والبعد كل البعد عما يدسيها أو يلوثها أو يصيبها بظلمة أو عفن أو نتن، إذ  كل الذنوب هذا شأنها.وقال عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: ما قال أبي في  شيء: أظنه كذا إلا كان كما قال.فإذا نظر إلى الحادثة وقال كذا فإنه لا  يخطئ! وكم من آت ليقتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مغطي لسلاحه فيقول  له عمر : أخرج سلاحك. وهذه هي كما قال الرسول: ( اتقوا فراسة المؤمن، فإنه  ينظر بنور الله )، فهذا نور القلب الذي طاب وزكا وطهر! وما تلوث  بالقاذورات والأوساخ الهابطة.                                                                     

** تقوى عمر                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً لما ولي أمر المسلمين دعاه أحد الولاة إلى طعام،  فوضع له مائدة فيها كذا نوع من الطعام، وطعامنا الآن أوسع منها، فنظر إلى  تنوع الطعام فاضطرب وقام كالأسد، فقيل له: يا أمير المؤمنين! ما لك لا  تطعم؟! قال: إني خشيت أن أكون ممن قال الله فيهم من سورة الأحقاف:   أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ  بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَفْسُقُونَ  [الأحقاف:20].وهذه الآية تزن الدنيا وما فيها، فالزبانية في  جهنم تقول لهذا النوع:  أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ  الدُّنْيَا  أي: أكلتموها في الدنيا، فما تركتم حلاوة، ولا طعاماً، ولا  شراباً، ولا لباساً إلا أخذتموه، فماذا بقي؟!  وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا   والاستمتاع معلوم  فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ  أي: العذاب  الذي فيه الإهانة، وكسر المروءة، وتحطيم الشرف  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  والاستكبار في الأرض بمعنى العلو والارتفاع،  وكيف يستكبر مَن أصله نطفة قذرة، ويحمل في بطنه العذرة المذرة، ونهايته  جيفة قذرة منتنة؟! كيف يستكبر هذا؟!والاستكبار هو: غمص الناس وبطر الحق،  فالمستكبر لا يذعن .. لا ينحني .. لا ينتصح، فهو دائماً مع هواه!والاستكبار  في الأرض من أعظم الذنوب؛ لأنه تعدٍّ على الله عز وجل، فالكبر لله، والذي  يريد أن يكون كبيراً متكبراً فقد نازع الله عز وجل في صفته؛ ولهذا يأتي  الوعيد على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيقول: ( إن الله لا يدخل  الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر )، ولا تعجب! فإن هذا المثقال من  الكبر يجعل صاحبه لو حضره الموت وقيل له: أي فلان! قل: لا إله إلا الله،  فسيقول: لا أقول. ويموت كافراً.ولا تعجب فإن مثقال ذرة من كبر يفعل العجب،  فيحمله على ألا يركع ولا يسجد، ويحمله على ألا يعترف بحقوق الناس، ويأكلها  ويظلمهم.وأي حق لك أن تتكبر وأنت عرفت أصلك، ومادة خلقك، وعرفت مصيرك؟! من  أين لك يا ابن آدم أن تتكبر؟! فالكبرياء لله، ومن نازع الله في كبريائه  قصمه ولا يبالي.فإذا حصل نزاع بينك وبين أخيك، وعرفت أن الحق له لكنك  تتكبر، وتمنعه حقه، فأنت متكبر!ونعود إلى السياق الكريم:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125] هذه مما وافق فيها عمر  ربه تعالى، قال: ( أرأيت يا رسول الله! لو نتخذ من مقام إبراهيم مصلى  -مكاناً نصلي فيه- فنزلت الآية )، فالطواف بالبيت سبعة أشواط كالسلام من  الصلاة، فإذا صليت ركعتين أو أربع تخرج من الصلاة بقولك: السلام عليكم. أما  الطواف فإنك لما تطوف فإنك تخرج من الطواف بصلاة ركعتين، ومن استطاع أن  يصلي عند المقام فذاك، وإن عجز أو كانت امرأة فما دام في الحرم متجهاً إلى  الكعبة يصلي؛ للزحام والضرورة، أما خارج الحرم فقد سئل عمر عن ذلك فقال: لا  يصلي، ولا ينفع ذلك.                                                                     

** معنى مقام إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله تعالى:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125] أي: تصلون فيه، والمقام: مكان قيام، فهذا الحجر ..  هذا المقام سببه أن إبراهيم عليه السلام كان يبني البيت بأمر الله، وهذه  واحدة من الأوامر التي نجح فيها وفاز بالإمامة، وكان إسماعيل الغلام،  الزكي، النقي يساعده، فيأتي بالحجارة من جبل أبي قبيس ومن المروة، والجبال  قريبة، وإبراهيم يبني، فلما ارتفع البناء احتاج إبراهيم إلى حجر يقف فوقه  ليواصل البناء، وليس بشرط، له أن يبنيه كما هو الآن مبني، كقامة الإنسان  وبقدر ما يستطيع، فكان كلما بنى قطعة دعس الحجر أمامه وعلا فوقه، وواصل  البناء، فلما انتهى كان الحجر بين الركن الشامي والحجر الأسود، عند الباب،  وبقي الحجر إلى أن جاءت السيول وزحزحته؛ فوجد في مكانه الآن.وهذا المقام  بلغتنا العصرية (قدم خدمة لله)، فجزاه الله بأعظم وسام؛ لأن الله لا يضيع  المعروف عنده.انتبه! والله لا يضيع المعروف عند الله! وما من عبد يعمل  شيئاً لله إلا ويأخذ جزاءه وثوابه.فهذا الحجر قدم خدمة وهي أن بني البيت  بواسطته في علوه وارتفاعه، فشرفه الله بأن جعل أعظم عبادة تؤدى دونه.ولعل  بعض السامعين أو السامعات ما فهموا.                                                                     

** لا يضيع المعروف عند الله                                                                                                   * *

                               أقول: ثقوا في أن الله لا يضيع المعروف عنده، فمن فعل  معروفاً لله وبالله فلن يحرمه الله مثوبته أبداً وجزاءه، فتعاملوا مع ربكم  بما شئتم.فهذا الحجر لما بنى إبراهيم البيت بواسطته ارتفع البناء، وتركه  حيث انتهى البناء، ما بين الركن الشامي والحجر الأسود، فجاءت السيول وأخرته  إلى المقام الذي فيه هو الآن، وفي عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  اتركوه هناك، فكل طائف أو طائفة بالبيت يصلي ركعتين خلفه؛ امتثالاً لأمر  الله:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى   [البقرة:125].وأشرف عبادة على الإطلاق هي الصلاة، فما فوقها عبادة؛ لأن  فيها ركوعاً وسجوداً في الأرض بين يدي الله، ومن الغريب أن أحد الأبناء أو  الإخوان أراني الآن مجلة فيها صورة زعيم عربي كان راكعاً ومنحنياً أمام  يهودي يصافحه!وكل هذا بسبب الجهل، فما عرف أنه لا انحناء ولا ركوع إلا  للجبار .. إلا لخالق الليل والنهار .. إلا لرب السماوات والأرض وما  بينهما.ومع الأسف هناك الكثيرون يركعون، فلم شرفت الصلاة وعظم شأنها،  وأصبحت العبادة الوحيدة التي تولد أعظم طاقة؟الجواب: لأن فيها الانكسار،  والذل، والانحناء، وتعفير الوجه في التراب لله عز وجل!وأنت عندما تصافح  شخصاً تصافحه ورأسك مرفوعة، ولا تركع.ثم هذا الزعيم -حقنا كما يقول العامة-  كان مع يهودي! ونحن نقول: لا يجوز، لا مع اليهودي، ولا مع علي بن أبي طالب  . فما نقول: لو كان مع مسلم لا بأس، بل المصيبة أعظم حينئذ، لأن هذا  المسلم الذي ركع له وسكت فهو أيضاً دخل في جهنم! أما هذا اليهودي فشأنه، هو  من أهل النار، لكن المؤمن لا يركع لغير الله عز وجل.وهذه الظاهرة أيضاً  موجودة عند لاعبي الكرة، وعند الملاكمين، وعند لاعبي الكاراتيه، فإذا فرغوا  يركعون، وقد أخذوها من المجوس الذين لا دين لهم، وللأسف أنهم لا يسألون،  ولا يستفتون، ولا يبحثون، فإذا فرغوا سألوا: أيجوز هذا؟والمعلوم أن المسلم  يقتل ويصلب ولا يسجد ولا يركع لغير الله.فإن قيل: لكن ما العلة يا  شيخ؟!الجواب: الجهل، فمن رباهم؟ وفي حجور من جلسوا، وتعلموا، وتربوا؟وسيجيب  بعض الناس: نحن كالبهائم نعيش في الصحارى، فلا تلمنا يا شيخ!والشاهد عندنا  أن في هذا المقام تؤدى أشرف عبادة وهي الصلاة! إكراماً من الله له؛ لأنه  قدم (خدمة جليلة لله عز وجل)، فما ضاع المعروف عند الله.إذاً: فائدة: يا  عبد الله! يا أمة الله! إذا قدمت لله شيئاً من قلبك، ورغبة في ما عند الله،  وفي حب الله؛ فاعلم أنه لن يضيع معروفك، ولن يضيع المعروف عند الله، وهذا  هو الشاهد، ونحن الآن كلنا نصلي الركعتين خلف المقام؛ حتى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.وهذا المقام من آيات الله فإن إبراهيم لما كان عليه غاصت  قدماه فيه وهو صخرة؛ لتبقى آية إلى يوم القيامة، واقرءوا قول الله عز وجل:   فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ  آمِنًا  [آل عمران:97] (فيه) أي: في الحرم (آيات) علامات كالشمس (بينات)  دلائل، وبراهين ساطعة، ومنها: أن قدم وأصابع إبراهيم كانت على هذا الحجر،  وبكثرة تمسح الناس وتقبيلها في الجاهلية انطمست. وإلا كيف تغوص قدما  إبراهيم في الصخر. فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ  دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا   أي: الحرم. وإذا كان الفعل بالماضي فهذا إخبار بما  هو مفروغ منه وسيكون، وقد كان.                                                                     

** قصة تسري إبراهيم عليه السلام بهاجر                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  [البقرة:125] أي: أوصيناهما.وقوله:  وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ   وإسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم، وأمه هي هاجر ،  وهي قبطية مصرية، كانت أمة.لكن كيف حصل عليها إبراهيم؟لما كان إبراهيم عليه  السلام مع سارة يمشيان في الأرض، وقد تركا ديارهما، فساحا مهاجرين؛ وانتهت  بهم السياحة إلى مصر، من طريق غزة وسيناء، فلما وصل إبراهيم الديار  المصرية في ذلك الزمن، ولا تنظروا إلى القاهرة والاسكندرية، وشى به بعض  المرضى إلى السلطان، وقال: إن غريباً بالدار نزل عندنا، ومعه امرأة حسناء  لا تصلح إلا لك.والعامة في المغرب يسمون هذا قواداً، أي: يقود إلى الفاحشة،  ويسمى عندنا الجرار، وأيهما أعظم: القواد أم الجرار؟ القواد أخف، لأنه  يقوده، والجرار يسحبه، ويجره جراً حتى يوصله، وأعوذ بالله أن يكون في ديار  الإيمان والإسلام القوادون والجرارون، موقدو نار الشهوات، والفتن،  والأهواء.وتلك الأمة كافرة فلا عتاب ولا لوم، وإنما كيف يوجد هذا بين  المسلمين، ونظيره الذي يفتح ماخور للدعارة.إذاً: لما وشى هذا الجرار بعث  إلى إبراهيم بعسكري، وقال لإبراهيم: هات المرأة، فقال: يا سارة ! إنه لا  يوجد على الأرض اليوم مؤمن إلا أنا وأنت -وهو كذلك- فإذا سألك عني فقولي:  أخي، ولا تقولي: زوجي، لأنها إذا قالت: زوجي إبراهيم سيقتله، وكيف يستحل  امرأة بزوج، فهذا لا بد من إعدامه، لكن قولي: أخي، ولا يوجد يومئذ على  الأرض مؤمن إلا هو وهي.ورفعوها إلى المقام السامي، وجلست إلى جوار السلطان،  وأخذ يداعبها ويراودها، وكلما وضع يده عليها سواء كتفها أو فخذها أو رأسها  يصاب بالشلل الفوري، والله العظيم! وتيبس يده! وفي المرة الأولى ماذا  فعلت؟ تدعو الله فتعود يده، وهكذا في المرة الثانية والثالثة، ثم نادى في  العسكر: أخرجوا هذه عني، واصنعوا لها من اللباس والكرامة والمأكل، وأكرمها  بأن أعطاها هاجر خادمة مصرية تخدمها؛ لأنه شاهد آيات الله.فسألها إبراهيم:  ما فعل الطاغية؟ قالت: كذا وكذا، وهذه هي هاجر أهدانيها.وتبرعت سارة  لإبراهيم ابن عمها وزوجها، قالت له: خذ هذه وتسراها.قلب رحيم! أتوجد هذه  المرأة الآن؟! امرأة اليوم إذا سمعت به يخطب فقط فيا ويله، ويا ويلها!فقالت  سارة : خذها وتسراها يا إبراهيم! لأن سارة لا تنجب، وتسراها إبراهيم،  فأنجبت إسماعيل في أرض القدس، ولما أنجبت إسماعيل تضايقت سارة عليها السلام  وحزنت: كيف أن هذه الجارية تلد، وأنا كيف أعيش هكذا؟ فأوحي إلى إبراهيم أن  يبعد هاجر مع طفلها؛ إكراماً لسارة حتى لا تتألم وتعيش في حزن صباح مساء،  وعاشت سارة كذا سنة ما ولدت، وبعد سنين أنجبت لما جاء الملائكة لتدمير  المؤتفكات، فنزلوا ضيوفاً وبشروها، وهي تسمع؛  فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا  وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ   *  قَالُوا كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ   [الذاريات:29-30]،  أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا  إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ   *  قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ  اللَّهِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ  إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ  [هود:72-73]. وذلك بعدما تجاوز إبراهيم مائة  وعشرين أو مائة وثلاثين سنة.فرحمة بهذه المؤمنة قال: أبعدها عنها؛ حتى لا  تشاهد الطفل، وذهب بها إلى جبال فاران .. إلى الوادي الأمين .. إلى بكة،  فركب براقاً، والله لقد ركبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد  الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، وربطه في حلقة باب المسجد الأقصى! يخلق الله ما  يشاء.والعجب أن الذي حدثنا بهذا الحديث هو أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                     

** قصة ماء زمزم                                                                                                   * *

                               لما دخل إبراهيم مكة مع هاجر والطفل الصغير رضيع، جلس معهما  والبيت لا وجود له، عبارة عن كوم من التراب، ولكن تحت شجرة من السدر، وشجر  السدر ينبت في الصحراء، وأراد أن يعود فقفل راجعاً؛ فنظرت إليه هاجر وقالت  له هذه الكلمة: آالله أمرك بهذا يا إبراهيم! أن تتركني وطفلي في هذه  الصحراء؟! لا أنيس، ولا ماء، ولا طعام، آالله أمرك بهذا؟ فالتفت إليها  وقال: نعم يا هاجر ! قالت: إذاً: اذهب، فإنه لن يضيعنا.يا من يتذوق طعم  التوكل على الله! انظر إلى قولها: اذهب فإنه لن يضيعنا، فما دام أنه قد  أمرك بأن تتركني وطفلي في واد ليس فيه أنيس، ولا طعام، ولا شراب، فالله لا  يضيعنا إذاً.وعندما نعود إلى نماذج من مجتمعنا! فتقول مثلاً: يا فلان! أنت  مؤمن .. أنت مسلم في المدينة، ما يجوز لك أن تبيع في دكانك مجلات فيها صور  الخلاعة .. أو تبيع الدخان، خفف عن المسلمين، فيقول: إذا ما بعت المجلة  والدخان من يشتري؟ الزبناء يطلبون غيرنا، هذا توكل على من؟!وإذا قلت: يا  فلان! الربا حرام، واخرج من هذه الفتنة، وأغلق هذا الباب، وحول هذا الربا  إلى إسلام صحيح، يقول: كيف نصنع مع الظروف والأزمنة ؟!وإذا قلت لصاحب صالون  حلاقة يحلق وجوه الرجال: يا عبد الله! أنت فحل، لا تحلق وجوه الفحول، أصلح  اللحية وحسنها، واحلق شعر الرأس، أما تحلق وجوه الرجال فلا، يقول: وهذا  الصالون والعمال كيف نعيش؟ لا بد! هذا ما توكل على الله، إنما توكل على  صالون الحلاقة.ومظاهر هذا كثيرة، فما سر هذا؟الجواب: ما آمنا حق الإيمان،  ولا عرفنا الرحمن، ولا امتلأت قلوبنا بخشيته، ولا بحبه، ولا رغبة لنا في  لقائه، فلا تلمنا إذاً، أما تلك المؤمنة فقد عاشت أياماً في حجر إبراهيم،  وعلى فراش إبراهيم، وقد انتقلت أنواره إليها، ولازمته سنة أو أكثر، فعرفت  أن الله ما دام قد أمره فلن يضيعنا!وما هي إلا أربع وعشرون ساعة ونفد الماء  الذي كان في القربة أو الشن، ونفد الخبز الذي كان في المزود، وبقي -والله  العظيم- إسماعيل يتلوى في الأرض من شدة العطش! وليس في تلك الديار أحد،  فلما شاهدت إسماعيل في تلك الحال نظرت إلى أقرب جبل منها وهو الصفا، ولهذا  لما نسعى الآن تعبداً نبدأ بالصفا، إذ بدأت به هاجر . فطلعت فنظرت يميناً  وشمالاً ولم تر شيئاً في ذلك الوادي، فهبطت فرأت جبل المروة أمامها على  قرابة كيلو متر أو نصف كيلو، وما هناك من الجبال إلا هو، فذهبت إلى الجهة  الشمالية علها تشاهد شيئاً، وكان ما بين الجبلين واد، والآن الوادي مضبوط  بالمليمتر، ما بين الميلين الأخضرين، وقبل وجود الكهرباء كانوا يصبغون  العمود بالصبغة الخضراء؛ الميلين الأخضرين، والآن بالكهرباء خضراء، بينهما  هذا الوادي، فلما تصل إليه تسرع لهفة، تسرع حتى تخرج من المنخفض إلى  المرتفع؛ لعلها تشاهد أو ترى.ومن ثم خلد الله ذكر هاجر ، فما من فحل منا  قادر على أن يخب في ذلك الوادي إلا وخب! أو هجر السنة وتركها.أرأيتم كيف  يحيي الله ذكرى الصالحين وصنعتهم؟فلما صعدت المروة ما شاهدت شيئاً حتى  اكتملت سبع مرات، وإذا بهاتف يهتف، وتقول: أسمعت، أسمعت، هل من مغيث، نظرت  وإذا برجل على رأس إسماعيل واقف، على أحسن ما يكون الرجال ثياباً وجمالاً،  وكان جبريل عليه السلام، كما كان يدخل أمام الصحابة.فلما دنت من جبريل قال  بعقبه هكذا في الأرض، فصار زمزم، والله الذي لا إله غيره، بعقبه هكذا فقط  سال وخرج الماء، فأخذت تزمه حتى لا يسيح في الأرض، وشفقة على الماء؛ خافت  أنه ينقطع، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل لو  تركته لكان عيناً معيناً إلى يوم الدين ) يسيل دائماً، أما الآن فلا بد من  الحبال والدلاء، وبعدها الآلات أيضاً لسحب الماء، ولو تركته يسيل دائماً،  وقوله: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل ) هذه كلمة تساوي الكثير، وهل يستطيع أحدنا  أن يقولها؟ ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل لو تركته لكان عيناً معيناً إلى يوم  الدين ) هذا زمزم.وزمزم مما سجله القرآن وأذن فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن من طاف بالبيت وصلى خلف المقام من السنة أن يشرب ماء زمزم، وإن كان  رياناً؛ تخليداً للذكريات، فإذا طاف المرء منا بالبيت وصلى خلف المقام من  السنة أن يشرب من ماء زمزم، ويكثر منه في حدود طاقته، ولقد رأيت حاجاً  انقطع من حجاجنا قديماً أيام كان الدلو فيشرب الدلو بكامله، ويوسع بطنه  بيديه، ولو يشرب هذا الماء من النيل أو الفرات أو من ماء كذا لا يبيت إلا  في المستشفى! ولكن ( زمزم لما شرب له )، ( زمزم شفاء سقم وطعام طعم ).وهذا  كله كان ببركة الصابرة المتوكلة اليقينية هاجر أم إسماعيل عليه السلام، جدة  سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: هذه تابعة للسعي:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125].ثم قال تعالى:   وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  [البقرة:125] بم؟  أَنْ  طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ  [البقرة:125] إلى غد إن  شاء الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (85) 
الحلقة (92)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (54) 


كما أن الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلاً، فهو كذلك يصطفي من الناس رسلاً، وهو  أيضاً يخص ما شاء من البقاع والأماكن والأزمان بما شاء من تشريف وتكريم،  وقد اصطفى الله إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل ليكونا نبيين، وليطهرا بيته -الكعبة-  للطائفين والعابدين، وجعل الله بلدة بيته آمنة مطمئنة، ورزق أهلها من  الثمرات والله ذو الفضل العظيم.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها, وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت كعهدنا بها سورة البقرة، ومع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها, سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.والآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ  السُّجُودِ   *  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا  آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلًا  ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   [البقرة:125-126] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!ها أنتم تدرسون  كتاب الله، وفي مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والجائزة إنها والله  لعظيمة، واسمعوا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ). ولو بذلنا ملء  الأرض ذهباً على أن يذكرنا الله في الملكوت الأعلى ما حققنا ذلك.وفي حديث  آخر يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه  أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).ها نحن مع كتاب الله عز وجل إذ قال  تعالى:  وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  [البقرة:125] أن  افعلا كذا وكذا.والقائل:  وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ    هو الله جل جلاله.من هو الله؟هو خالقنا .. رازقنا .. خالق العوالم كلها ..  رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما .. ولي المؤمنين، ومتولي الصالحين، ومرسل  المرسلين، ومنبئ الأنبياء، فهذا الله الذي لولاه ما كنا.يقول: (وعهدنا) أي:  نحن رب العزة، والجلال، والكمال.عهدنا إلى من؟ إلى إبراهيم وابنه  إسماعيل.وعهدنا بمعنى: أوصينا، لأنه عدي بـ (إلى)، فأمرنا موصين مؤكدين،  مَن؟ إبراهيم.                               

** معنى إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *

                               من هذا إبراهيم؟هذا أبو الأنبياء، هذا أبو الضيفان، هذا  خليل الرحمن.وهذه الكلمة (إبراهيم) حقيقتها بالعبرية: أب رحيم، وحقاً والله  إنه لأب رحيم، ويدلك على رحمته أن ابتلاه سيده ومولاه بأن يذبح فلذة كبده  ويقدمها قرباناً لله رب العالمين!ولعل الغافلين ما يتنبهون، ولو كان قلبه  قاسياً -مثلي- ما هناك حاجة إذا قال له: اذبح، فإنه يذبحه وهو يغني! لكن من  له قلب رحيم، رقيق، وعواطف جياشة كيف يقوى على أن يذبح ولده؟!وهذا شأن  الاختبار والامتحان، فإذا نجح صاحبه وفاز انتهى إلى أسمى قمة في الكمال  البشري.أما سمعتم الله تعالى يقول على لسان إبراهيم:  قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ  إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى  قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا  [الصافات:102-103] أسلما  ماذا؟ أعطيا ماذا؟ أمرهما وقلباهما ووجهاهما لله  وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ   *   وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا  إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [الصافات:103-105].هذا هو  إبراهيم، أبو الأنبياء، وما من نبي بعده إلا من ذريته.إذاً: عهد إليه الله  جل جلاله، رب العزة والجلال.                                                                     

** معنى إسماعيل                                                                                                   * *

                               أما إسماعيل فهو ابن إبراهيم, كان ما زال صغيراً، لكنه ناهز  البلوغ، وأصبح يناول أباه الحجارة وهو يبني البيت.قالت العلماء: ومعنى  إسماعيل بالسريانية لا العبرية: سمع الله دعاءك يا إبراهيم وأعطاك ولداً،  فهو إسماعيل؛ لأن إيل معناها: الله, ويدلك لذلك: جبريل، ميكائيل، إسرافيل،  عزرائيل، كما نقول: عبد الله، عبد الرحمن، عبد الرحيم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أن طهرا بيتي)                                                                                                   * *

                               عهد إليهما بماذا؟ كلفهما بماذا؟قال:  أَنْ طَهِّرَا  بَيْتِيَ  [البقرة:125].إذاً: أخطأت وغلطت في أن إسماعيل هنا ليس غلاماً  مناهزاً للبلوغ، بل أصبح رجلاً في هذا السياق أن ينهض بهذا التكليف بعد  والده ومع والده. أن طهرا  أي: يا إبراهيم وإسماعيل! أيها النبيان  والرسولان! طهرا بيتي. وذلك بعدما بني البيت ممكن بسنين أو بأيام، أما  أثناء بناء البيت فكان إسماعيل مناهزاً للبلوغ فقط، وما شب، ولا  ترعرع.وإبراهيم هو الذي كان يبني، أما إسماعيل فكان يناوله الحجارة، فلما  ارتفع البناء، وما أصبح يقوى على أن يصل بالحجرة إلى الجدار؛ جاء الله بهذا  الحجر -مقام إبراهيم- بما شاء من وسائل، فأصبح يعلو فوقه، ويواصل البناء،  حتى أكمل البناء.إذاً: في هذا السياق كان إبراهيم وإسماعيل نبيين  رسولين.قوله:  أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ  [البقرة:125] لمن يطهرانها؟ قال:   لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ   [البقرة:125].والتطهير معروف عندنا، يكون بالماء والصابون، فتطهر ثوبك  وبدنك من النجاسة كالبول، والعذرة، والدم، والقيح وما إلى ذلك.إذاً: يا  إبراهيم ويا إسماعيل! طهرا بيتي، ونظفاه، ونقياه من كل ما هو نجاسة معنوية  كالشرك، والكفر، والتلصص، والخيانة، والزنا، والفجور، ومن كل ما هو نجاسة  حسية كالجيف والنجاسات من بول وما إلى ذلك.فالتطهير هنا تنقية كاملة لما هو  مكروه لله، ومبغوض لرب العالمين من النجاسات الحسيات والمعنويات.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (للطائفين والعاكفين)                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله: (للطائفين) أي: إذا جاء الطائف لا يخاف أن أحداً  ينهشه أو أن يزلق في مستنقع ماء أو بول أو كذا أو كذا؛ لأنه جاء يطوف ببيت  ربه.وقوله: (والعاكفين) جمع عاكف، والعُكوف لم يبق له أثر في العالم  الإسلامي إلا أيام رمضان، والسنة أنه في رمضان، ويصح في كل السنة، فمن قال:  لله علي أن أعكف شهراً في المسجد الحرام؛ فيجب أن ينفذ.والعكوف معناه:  انقطاع كامل إلى الله عز وجل، فلا يخرج من المسجد إلا لقضاء الحاجة  البشرية، أو إذا لم يكن له ولي أو مولى يتولاه؛ فيخرج إلى السوق يأخذ قرص  الخبز أو عنقود العنب ويأتي إلى المسجد, وطول الليل والنهار وهو مع الله:  ذاكراً، مسبحاً، مكبراً، راكعاً، ساجداً، فإذا غلبه النوم نام، وإذا ذهب  قام.وانظر قيمة هذا العكوف -أي: انقطاع كامل إلى الله- فقد لا يتخرج إلا  وهو نوراني، فقلبه كله نور، ولم تبق عليه خطيئة ولا سيئة مدونة عليه،  فتمحى، ولا سيما في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي مُعتكَف الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والركع السجود)                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  وَالرُّكَّعِ  [البقرة:125] جمع راكع، و السُّجُودِ   [البقرة:125] جمع ساجد، كقاعد وقعود.ولم خص الركوع والسجود؟إنها الصلاة،  فالصلاة معراج الوصول إلى الملكوت الأعلى، ومن أراد منكم أيها السامعون!  أيتها السامعات! أن يتصل بذي العرش جل جلاله في أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار  باستثناء الأوقات التي لا مقابلة ولا مناجاة فيها؛ فليتطهر ولينظف ثيابه  وبدنه، وليغسل جسمه، والطهارة معروفة بالوضوء أو بالغسل، ويستقبل بيته،  ويقول: الله أكبر! فقد انفتح الباب، فأنت مع الله حتى تستأذن وتقول: السلام  عليكم.لكن من منا يشعر بهذا الشعور؟وقد يقول قائل: لا تلمنا يا شيخ! ما  جلسنا في حجور الصالحين.أليس كذلك؟ والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرر هذه  المعاني السامية ويقول: ( المصلي يناجي ربه ) فإذا قلت: لا لا، فإنك  تكفر.فقوله: ( المصلي يناجي ربه )، كيف يناجيه؟ يتكلم معه سراً، والمناجاة  عندنا معروفة، ومن أحكامها: لا يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث، ولا ثلاثة دون  الرابع، ولا أربعة دون الخامس؛ لأنهم يتكلمون سراً فيما بينهم، فيخشى أن  يكونوا قد تآمروا عليه أو أرادوا به سوءاً، ومعنى هذا أننا آذيناه، وأذية  المؤمن حرام، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يؤذي مؤمناً ولو بحال كهذه، فإذا كنتم ثلاثة  ولويت رأسك إلى أخيك وتحدثت معه سراً، فإن أخوك يقول: أخشى أن هذان يتآمرن  علي.فأوجدوا في نفسه ألماً أم لا؟وكيف يؤذى المؤمن؟!فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ!  إنهم يذبحون المؤمنين، فماذا نصنع؟ هل نصرخ؟!أقول: يبلغنا -اللهم بلغ عنا-  أن سجون العرب تجري فيها ألوان من العذاب، والله ما توجد في النار يوم  القيامة.وما نلوم يا أبنائي! فنحن ما علمناهم وما ربيناهم, أين جلسوا؟ في  حجور من؟ قولوا لي!فكيف يصبحون ربانيين، حلماء، كرماء؟!وكيف يتم هذا؟  بالتربية أو بدون تربية؟والله ما كان، ولن يكون إلا بالتربية.أمامنا آية  كريمة في إبراهيم حيث قال:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129] تزكية النفوس .. تطهير الأرواح .. تهذيب  الأخلاق .. السمو بالآداب، وهذا ما يتم أبداً إلا أن تجلس بين يدي المربي  جلسة كجبريل عليه السلام، وأنت تستقي المعاني والمعارف، وتمتزج بلحمك ودمك،  ويمتلئ بها قلبك، وما تخرج من المسجد إلا وأنت تمثلها، وهي ظاهرة في  سلوكك!آه! وا حسرتاه! وا أسفاه! ما الطريق يا عباد الله؟!العالم الإسلامي  هبط من علياء الكمال فلصق بالأرض، منذ قرون ومئات السنين، ومن يوم أن كاد  له الثالوث فصرفوهم عن هذه المجالس، وعوضوهم بالمقاهي، والملاهي، والملاعب،  وبغضوا إليهم كلام الله، وكلام رسوله، فقالوا في القرآن: صوابه خطأ، وخطؤه  كفر!فأصبح الرجل إذا سمع العبد يقول: قال الله؛ يغلق أذنيه!فهل من عودة؟  عائدون إن شاء الله.ما الطريق يرحمكم الله؟! ما الطريق؟                                                                     

** طريق العودة إلى الله                                                                                                   * *

                               الطريق فتح الله لنا به بابه، وهو كتاب: (المسجد وبيت  المسلم).لعل أبا مرة يلقي في نفس أحد السامعين والسامعات فيقول: هذا الشيخ  قائم بدعاية لكتابه ليحصل على الريالات, أسألكم بالله: هل بِيع هذا الكتاب؟  أما طبع منه سبعون ألفا؟! وننادي في العالم: اطبعوه، ووزعوه.كتاب: (المسجد  وبيت المسلم) حيلة مما فتح الله تعالى به علينا.كيف أجمع أهل البيت؟ لو  تعطّى الملايين ما تنتفع!كيف تعهد إلى أهل بيت إذا صلوا المغرب أو العشاء  يجلس الفحل وامرأته إلى جنبه، وأمه إلى يمينه، وأطفاله من بنين وبنات بين  يديه، ويتغنون بآية، فيقرءونها .. يرددونها .. يتلذذون بها، وأنوارها تغمر  قلوبهم، وخلال نصف ساعة حفظوها؟! فيقول الأب: حفظت يا بنيتي! فتقول: إيه يا  أبتاه! اسمع، فتقرؤها. ويقول: حفظت يا أماه! فتقول العجوز: نعم، اسمع يا  بني! فحفظوا الآية.هذه الآية من الملكوت الأعلى، هذا من كلام الله رب  العالمين.وماذا في هذه الآية؟أولاً: ما سميت آية بمعنى: علامة إلا لأنها  تدل دلالة قطعية على وجود الرب تعالى، وعلى صدق نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم.ولن يستطيع أحد تحت الأرض أن ينقض هذا الكلام! فهذا كلام عالٍ  سامٍ.أيتصور وجود كلام بدون متكلم؟! مستحيل! فهذا الكلام كلام الله، وهل  هناك من ادعى وقال: كلامي؟! والدنيا تصرخ ألفاً وأبعمائة سنة: هذا كلام  الله.إذاً: كلام الله آية على وجود الله وعلمه، وقدرته ورحمته، وولايته  لأوليائه، وقل ما شئت من الكمال الإلهي.وهل الذي نزلت عليه هذه الآية يكون  غير رسول؟! مستحيل! فلولا أنه هيأه وهو في أصلاب وأرحام أمهاته وآبائه  لذلك، وأوحى إليه، كيف يوحي إليه كلامه؟ فهو رسول!إذاً: كل آية في كتاب  الله الذي تقرءونه على الموتى، كل آية تصرخ بأنه: لا إله إلا الله، وأن  محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وكل آية تحمل الهدى .. تحمل النور،  فلما تحفظها الأسرة حفظاً جيداً، ويشرحها لهم الأب: أبنائي! أمي! يا أم  فلان! هذه الآية لها معانٍ ودلالات؛ لأن الله أنزلها بالعلم والبيان، فهذه  الآية تأمرنا أن نعتقد الحق، ونكفر بالباطل! وهذه الآية تدعونا إلى حسن  الخلق، وهذه الآية تدعونا إلى أن نقيم الصلاة، وهذه الآية تدعونا إلى أن  نرحم إخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات.وهكذا يعطيهم ما تدعو إليه الآية، وما  نزلت له من أجله، وإن شاء الله تتمسكوا بهذا النور، وبهذه الهداية  الإلهية.ومن الغد أيضاً يجلسون في البيت الطاهر، والملائكة تعمره وتحفه،  فيقرءون حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهي متوفرة بعشرات  الآلاف كأنه نطق بها الآن، إذ لا تنقض أبداً، مهما طال الزمان، فيقرءون  الحديث، اسمع كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، اسمع ما قال الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فيتغنون بذلك الحديث؛ لتنشرح صدورهم، وتطمئن نفوسهم،  ويجدون روحانية في نفوسهم، فيحفظونه بعد بربع ساعة.يقول: أعيدي يا فلانة  الحديث، فتعيده. ويقول: وأنت يا غلام حفظت؟! قال: نعم، أسمعني، حفظتم؟  حفظنا.احفظوا فلن يضيع هذا بعد اليوم، احفظوا فلا ينسى: ماذا يريد الرسول  من قوله هذا وهو المعلم المربي، والسائس الحكيم؟ يريد منا كذا وكذا، ويريد  منا أن نفعل كذا، وأن نتجنب كذا، فيحفظون الحديث ومعناه، وقد وطنوا أنفسهم،  وأشرقت أرواحهم بأن يعملوا بما علموا على الفور بلا تأجيل.ويوماً بعد يوم،  يوماً آية ويوماً حديثاً، وسنة .. سنتين .. ثلاث سنوات .. كيف  يصبحون؟أسألكم بالله: أهل هذا البيت كيف يصبحون؟ أليسوا علماء .. ربانيين  .. صلحاء .. أولياء لله تعالى؟ فهل مثل هؤلاء يذلهم الله أو يهينهم الله؟  والله ما كان وهو ناصر أوليائه.آه! بيوت المسلمين احتلتها الشياطين.

** غلبة المعاصي على بيوت المسلمين                                                                                                   * *

                               أبشركم أو أنذركم: نعم بيوت المسلمين حتى في مدينة الرسول  في حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحرم رب العالمين في مكة احتلتها  الشياطين، وخرجت الملائكة.فإن قال قائل: كيف هذا يا شيخ؟! أصحيح هذا؟أقول:  والله الذي لا إله غيره إنه لصح، وكما سمعتم! فالبيت الذي يجلس الرجل  وامرأته وبناته، والعاهرة ترقص أمامهم، وتتغنج وتتكسر، وتغني وهم جالسون،  والله لا يبقى المَلك.واقرءوا قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم واحفظوا، فقد  دخل يوماً حجرة الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها، الحبيبة بنت الحبيب، أم  المؤمنين، فيجد في حجرتها سهوة نافذة، غير نافذة للخارج، تضع فيها بعض  أمتعتها، وما عندها خزائن كما عندكم، ولا دواليب، وسترتها بخرقة كتان فيها  صورة، وما هي التي رسمتها بل النساجة هي التي نسجتها، فدخل وتمعر وجهه!  وظهر الغضب عليه، وقال: ( أزيلي عني قرامك يا عائشة! فإن الملائكة لا تدخل  بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ).وكان جبريل عند الباب فأبى أن يدخل! وقال: طهر  البيت يا رسول الله! هناك جرو كلاب تحت السرير لابن فاطمة الطفل الصغير،  ولن أدخل حتى تخرجوا ذلك الجرو. ثم دخل جبريل.وهذه يقينيات كأننا  موجودون.كيف بيوتكم أيها المؤمنون؟! كيف هي؟رحلت الملائكة، إلا من رحم  الله.أنا لا أنكر أن يوجد مؤمنون ومؤمنات يكرهون كل ما يكرهه الله ورسول  الله، ويحبون كل ما يحب الله ورسول الله، ولكن هذا هو العالم الإسلامي،  فطردوا الملائكة من بيوتهم، وحلت الشياطين.إذاً: كيف تتحقق لهم ولاية  الله؟! كيف ينصرهم الله؟ كيف يهدي قلوبهم؟ كيف يأخذ بأيديهم من  وحلتهم؟الجواب: غير ممكن.إذاً: وهذا الصحن الهوائي في بلادنا له سنة، وفي  بلاد العرب صار له أربع سنوات .. خمس سنوات، وقد أحدث فتنة.وقد قلت لكم: إن  الذي يستمر على هذا الوضع سوف يموت على سوء الخاتمة!والذي يجلس مع امرأته  وأولاده من صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل .. إلى قبل الفجر وهم يشاهدون  الأفلام الخليعة الدمارة المدمرة للعالم كاملاً، ففي ليلة واحدة تنطبع تلك  الأخلاق في قلوبهم، فكيف إذا كان كل ليلة وطول العام؟! وشيئاً فشيئاً حتى  ينكروا وجود الله, وإن لم ينطقوا, ما يقولون: لا إله، إنما لا يوجد في  قلوبهم إيمان بالله، ولو وجد الإيمان بالله لبكوا، وخروا ساجدين.وترتفع  مستويات الفساد في قلوبهم حتى يصبحوا مؤمنين بالاسم، ويأتي الأجل وهو ينكر  وجود الله، فيموت على سوء الخاتمة.وهذا الكلام بلغناه، وسمعه الناس أم  لا؟نعم يسمعه بهذه الأذن، ويخرج من هذه. لا إله إلا الله.                                                                     

** حين يكون البيت مدرسة إسلامية                                                                                                   * *

                               نحن نقول: كتاب: (المسجد وبيت المسلم)، اشغل بيتك بهذا  الكتاب، واجمع أهلك، واقرأ معهم ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً، فترتفع أنت وإياهم،  ويصبح البيت كتلة من النور، ووالله جل جلاله لينتهي السرف والعبث في  المأكل والمشرب والملبس، ويتوفر لكم مالكم ويزيد، مع البركة التي تحل!ثم  أهل المدن والقرى في العالم الإسلامي، فإذا التزم أهل قرية من القرى بأن  يجتمعوا كل ليلة في بيت ربهم، وإن كان ضيقاً وسعوه بالخشب لا بالحديد  والاسمنت، كمسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويجلسون فيه بنسائهم  وأطفالهم من المغرب إلى العشاء كل ليلة، فإذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب قلنا  لهم: هيا! اتركوا العمل، فارم المسحاة يا فلاح! وارم المرزبة يا حداد! وارم  القلم يا كاتب، وأغلق الباب يا تاجر!فإذا قيل: إلى أين؟ إنها دعوة ربانية!  فنحن ذاهبون إلى الرب جل جلاله في بيته.وإن قيل: ماذا نصنع؟ نقول: نتلقى  الكتاب والحكمة ونستمطر رحمات الله، فيصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجلسون  جلوسنا هذا، والمربي أمامهم، وآية يرددونها حتى تحفظ، ويشرح لهم معناها،  وتوضع أيديهم على المطلوب منها: فهمتم أبنائي! إخوتي! أبائي! أمهاتي!  قالوا: فهمنا، فمن الليلة نطبق هذا الواجب، ونجتنب هذا المكروه لله ورسوله  والمؤمنين. وهكذا الغد وبعده، وعام بعد عام.لكن كيف تصبح تلك القرية؟!سلوني  أخبركم: تصبح كتلة من نور ككوكب في السماء، لم يبق فيها من يشرب حراماً،  ولا من يأكل حراماً، ولا من يستبيح حراماً، ولا حسد، ولا غل، ولا غش، ولا  خداع، ولا كبر، ولا رياء، ولا سمعة، ولا شح، ولا بخل، ولا خبث، فيصبحون  كأسرة واحدة وأطهر!فإن قال قائل: كيف يتحقق هذا يا شيخ؟!أقول: تريد كيف؟هل  إذا أكلت تشبع أم لا؟ تشبع, فهذه السنة ما تبدلت.وإذا شربت ترتوي أم لا؟  ترتوي.وإذا أدخلت إصبعك في النار أحرقته أم لا؟ تحرقه.وإذا قطعت بالحديد  شيئاً انقطع أم لا؟ ينقطع.فهذه سنن لا تتبدل، كيف تتبدل هذه السنة؟ لن  تتبدل! فبمجرد ما يجتمعون في صدق على تعلم الهدى الكتاب والحكمة وتزكية  النفس؛ إلا ويصبحون كتلة من النور، وما تبقى جريمة في تلك القرية.ولو تريد  أن تلزم الناس بالحديد والنار على أن يستقيموا؛ والله ما استطعت! ولن  يستطيع إلا على منهج الله.هذا الله تعالى يقول:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ  فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129] اسمعوا إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما  السلام يبنيان البيت، وهذا التقاول موجود عند العمال عندنا الذين يبنون أو  يشتغلون شغلاً واحداً، فيسلون أنفسهم بالأغاني، لكن الصالحين يسلون أنفسهم  بذكر الله وسؤال الله.اسمع إبراهيم وإسماعيل يقولان:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ  فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:129] وهما يبنيان البيت!هل استجاب الله دعوتهما؟إيه،  بعث في أولاد إسماعيل محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم.وهل فعل الرسول هذا؟ والله  كأنكم تشاهدونه، يجلس في ذاك المجلس وحوله الناس، فالنساء من وراء،  والرجال أمامه، وهو يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، فتخرج من حجره .. من  مسجده رجال لم تحلم الدنيا بمثلهم قط! وإن شوه المبطلون ذلك الجمال وذلك  النور وأرادوا أن يطفئوه، ولكن والله ما اكتحلت عين الوجود برجال تخرجوا من  حجور الصالحين كما عرفت أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.واستدام ذلك  الكمال مع الكيد والمكر لهم من كل جهة، ثلاثة قرون، وثلاثة أجيال: الصحابة،  وأبناؤهم، وأبناء أبنائهم، فلم تعرف الدنيا أمثال أولئك.كيف تعلموا؟ وكيف  تخرجوا؟ ماذا درسوا؟درسوا الكتاب والسنة،  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129] يطهرهم أخلاقاً وأرواحاً.                                                                     

** الجهل بالقرآن والسنة موقع في الفساد                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن؟ آه! من ينقل هذا الكلام إلى العالم الإسلامي؟ ما  هناك أحد، لو كان هناك من ينقل كلامنا؛ لغيروا سلوكهم في سجونهم، في  بلادهم.فإن قيل: ولم تعيد هذا الكلام؟أقول: يأتيني واحد من بعيد يظل أمامي  ويبكي ويبكي. فأقول له: ما لك؟يقول: فعلوا بي الفاحشة في السجن.إذاً: كيف  لا تتمزق قلوبنا؟!وجاءني أحدهم من سنوات فقلت له: أين فمك؟ قال: قلعوا  أسناني سناً بعد سن.هؤلاء مؤمنون، مسلمون؟ أيصدر هذا عن مؤمنين بالله .. عن  مسلمين أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله؟!ولا نلومهم فمن علمهم؟ ومن رباهم؟ لقد  جلسوا في حجور البلاشفة، واليهود، والنصارى، وتعلموا وتخرجوا على أيديهم  هنا وهناك، فكيف ترجو منهم الخير، وإليكم بيان الله:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]،  من يقول: لا، فهو مجنون، فهذا خبر الله أو لا؟  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا   من هم؟ المختصون في علم النفس، والقانون، والسياسة  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا  فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ ، أنا لا أستطيع أن أقتنع بأن شخصاً يأخذ مواطنه  ويكسر وجهه، ويسلب لحيته، ويفعل، ويفعل. هذا حيوان .. هل هذا إنسان مسلم؟  هذا كافر، هذا لا يوجد في قلبه بصيص من إيمان، والرسول يقول: ( وإذا قتلتم  فأحسنوا القتلة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح، وليحد أحدكم شفرته )، حتى في  الشاة لا يعذبها، وهؤلاء يدعون أنهم مواطنون، ويفعل بالمواطنين هذا، وكلما  جاء واحد من الخارج يقص علينا هذا البلاء.سمعتم هذا البيان؟أعيده:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:100]، حق أو لا؟ثم يقول تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]،  من غير المعقول أن نرتد ما دمنا نجلس هذا المجلس طول العام نتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة.هل فهم السامعون والسامعات؟أين توجد الحصانة؟ في كتاب المسجد وبيت  المسلم.الجماعة التي تجلس كل ليلة منذ طفولتها إلى شيخوختها في بيت ربها  ساعة أو ساعة ونصف تتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، هذه الجماعة لا يستطيع واحد  تكفيرها، والله لا بالسحر، وهل يستطيع قوم أو أمة أن يردوها على أعقابها  فتخرج من دينها وإسلامها؟ والله ما كان ولن يكون، لكنهم عرفوا نور الكتاب  وهداية السنة فصرفوهما عنا، فعشنا قروناً كالبهائم.إذاً: عرفتم قيمة كتاب:  (المسجد وبيت المسلم)؟وليس بشرط أن يكون هذا الكتاب، الشرط: ليلة آية وليلة  حديثاً من البخاري .. من الموطأ .. من مسلم أو من أي كتاب، وكل ما في  الأمر أن الأحاديث موجودة ومتوفرة، وهذا أحسن من أن تبحث عنها من جديد، وهي  مشروحة ومبينة، لا أقل ولا أكثر.وقد قلت غير ما مرة: لو أن أهل قرية في  العالم الإسلامي التزموا بهذا، وأخبرونا عن نورهم، والله لنحجنّ ونذهب  إليهم لنشاهد أنوارهم، وكيف أصبحت تلك القرية، وإن كان سكانها أقل من ألف  نسمة، فنشاهد النور، إذ لا يتخلف وعد الله بحال من الأحوال.وإلى الآن ما  بلغنا؛ فآه على الهبوط قروناً، وهذا كتاب الله بين أيدينا.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال رب اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً ...)               * * 
           ‏                                
** دعوة إبراهيم لمكة وأهلها                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى السياق:  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ   [البقرة:126] يا رب  اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا  [البقرة:126]، أي بلد  هذا؟ مكة. بلد أو لا؟ بلد، وقد أقسم الله به فقال:  وَالتِّينِ  وَالزَّيْتُونِ   *  وَطُورِ سِينِينَ   *  وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الأَمِينِ   [التين:1-3]، أي: الآمن المحقق للأمن لمن دخله، وقال:  لا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا  الْبَلَدِ   *  وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ  [البلد:1-2] إنها مكة  بلد الله.دعوة الخليل:  رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ  أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ  [البقرة:126]، ولما قال إبراهيم هذا كانت مكة  ليس فيها نخلة، ولا تين، ولا عنب، ولا زرع: لا بر، ولا شعير، وهذا هو حال  جبال فاران والوادي بينها،  وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ  وشاء  الله أن يتحقق ذلك، فقد شهدت مكة أمناً لم تشهده بلدة أخرى في العالم، ففي  أيام الجاهلية، حيث لا إسلام، ولا شرع، ولا قانون، ألقى الله في قلوبهم  الرعب والخوف، فيمر الرجل بقاتل أبيه لا يفتح عينيه فيه أبداً، أمنهم،  والله على كل شيء قدير. وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ  فأصبحت  تأتيهم الأموال والثمار من أنحاء العالم وإلى الآن.ثم قال:  مَنْ آمَنَ  مِنْهُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:126]، هذا احتراز احترزه  إبراهيم، لأنه في السابق لما قال تعالى له .. لما توجه بتاج الملك، وأصبح  إماماً للعالم،  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ   [البقرة:124] أوامر  فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ  إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]، وهذه الشهادة لو تدرسونها مليون سنة -والله- ما  تحصلون عليها في مدارس الدنيا كلها، كلمات وأوامر معدودة، وقد استعرضناها،  ومنها أن يذبح ولده  فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ  إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]، يقتدى بك، وحقق الله هذا فلا يهودي ولا نصراني ولا  أحد على الأرض إلا ويقدس إبراهيم ويود الانتساب إليه على الإطلاق.ثم قال:   قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي  [البقرة:124] طمع، والطمع في الله لا بأس به،   وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي  [البقرة:124] أيضاً اجعل منهم أئمة. فقال تعالى:  لا  يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:124]، إذا أولادك ظلموا، وأشركوا،  وكفروا، وأحلوا ما حرم الله، واستباحوا ما حرم الله، فما لهم حق.وهنا  تكلمنا على ولاية العهد، وقلنا: لا بأس للحاكم والسلطان والملك عندما تحضره  الوفاة أو يخاف الفتنة أن يعين أحسن واحد في البلاد من أقاربه أو من  غيرهم، فهذه أمانة حتى لا تضيع الأمة.ورد الله تعالى عليه بقوله:  لا  يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:124]، أي: ما نعطيك عهداً يناله  الظالمون، أما من كان مؤمناً، حنيفاً، موحداً، مستقيماً فهو معك، مثلك، أما  من كان مشركاً؛ كافراً فاسقاً فلا يعطى هذا.أرأيتم هذا الرد؟فإبراهيم الآن  خاف، فتذكر هذه الآداب، فقال:  وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ  آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:126]، أما الكافر  فلا تعطه ولا شربة ماء، ولا أكل، ولا خبز.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً)                                                                                                   * *

                               بناءً على ما سبق قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ  قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:126]، بالطعام والشراب حتى يموت ثم إلى جهنم، فكفره لا  يمنع من أن يأكل، ويشرب، ويلبس، ويركب أبداً، وإنما إذا أعلن الحرب وحارب  فإنه يقتل، وأما إذا سالم فإنه يأكل ويشرب حتى الموت، ولا نقول: لأنه كافر  لن يأكل ولن يشرب.ولولا هذا لكان من حق المسلمين ألا يطعموا كافراً ولا  يسقوه حتى يموت، لأن هذا الكافر مخلوق للعبادة فعطلها وقال: أنا ما أعبد  الله، إذاً يجب أن يموت، فلماذا يعيش؟هذا سر آخر.أتعرفون لم نأكل ونشرب؟من  أجل أن نذكر الله ونشكره، فإذا عطلنا الذكر والشكر تعطلت الحياة، ولا قيمة  لوجودنا،  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   [الذاريات:56]، فلهذا يهان الكافر، ولا يكرم، ولا يعز، ولا يبجل، ولا يعظم،  لم؟ لأنه ترك علة الحياة وسر الوجود، فقط لا يقتل، وما يدريك أنه ينجب  ولداً يعبد الله؟ وما يدريك أنه يدخل في رحمة الله؟ فما تملك هذا، إذاً  دعهم يأكلون ويشربون حتى نهاية آجالهم، والمصير معروف.أرأيتم كيف رد الله  على إبراهيم؟ إبراهيم تحفَّظ؛ لأنه سمع في الآية الأولى: لا ولاية إلا  لمؤمن، طاهر، صالح، فهنا لما تحفظ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ   [البقرة:126]، تعرفون التمتع؟ بالأكل والشرب واللباس إلى أن ينتهي الأجل،   فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:126] قليلاً فقط، هذا شيء آخر، أما أهل  الإيمان، والصلاح، والاستقامة فيمتعهم كثيراً؛ لأننا نجد اللذة في الطعام  بسم الله ومن أجل الله، فهؤلاء الكفار يأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام، ولا يعرفون  لم يأكلون، ولا لم يشربون، ولا يعرفون لم وجدوا، وإلى أين يصيرون، فمتاعهم  ولو ألف سنة ما هو إلا قليل.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير)                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ   [البقرة:126]، أي نار هذه؟ ما تعرفون النار يرحمكم الله. أما تشعلونها في  بيوتكم؟ والفحم موجود.ومن قال: أي نار هذه تجمع البشرية؟قلنا له: ارفع رأسك  إن شاء الله في وقت الضحى للشمس، وانظر وتأمل والحرارة نازلة، واسأل  الخبراء يقولون: هذا الكوكب أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، ولو  جمعنا البشرية ورميناها في الشمس ما سدت زاوية ولا كملتها، فكيف بالعالم  الآخر، وراء هذه الأكوان؟ آه.ثم قال:  وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [البقرة:126]،  مصير يصل إليه عبد الله أو أمة الله إذ يلقى في عالم الشقاء يخسر كل  شيء.وعندنا أيضاً بعض المعلومات فإنه يؤتى بالرجل من أمثالنا، ضرسه كجبل  أحد، وعرضه -والله- كما بين مكة وقديد، أي: مائة وخمسة وثلاثون كيلو متراً،  فتأكله النار مليارات السنين.وقد أخبر بهذا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال: ( ضرس الكافر في النار كجبل أحد )، وقد كنا نعجب كيف هذا الضرس؟  وكيف هذا الجسم؟ حتى قال: ( وما بين كتفيه كما بين مكة وقديد )، أي: مائة  وخمسة وثلاثون كيلو متراً تقريباً، فيؤخذ هذا الرجل ويوضع في صندوق وتابوت  من حديد، ويغلق عليه، ويرمى في زاوية من زوايا الشمس في ذلك العالم، والله  لا يأكل، ولا يشرب، ولا يتكلم، ولا يموت، وهو معذب، ملايين السنين في هذا  العذاب.انظر البشرية مقبلة على ماذا، انظر المؤمنين الضائعين جهلوهم،  وكفروهم، وأنسوهم لقاء ربهم، وأصبحت حياتهم كحياة غيرهم، لا هم لهم إلا  الفرج والبطن.فهيا نعود، والله لا عودة ولو جاء عمر بن الخطاب والله لا  يردهم، ولا يقوى عليهم في أي بلد.لا نرجع إلا إذا أردنا الله والدار  الآخرة، فقط عرفنا الحياة ونجتمع في بيوت ربنا، فنبكي كل ليلة بنسائنا  وأطفالنا، ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، وما يمضي زمان إلا ونحن ربانيون.وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (86) 
الحلقة (93)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (55) 


إبراهيم عليه السلام هو أبو الأنبياء الذي خرج بأهله مهاجراً في سبيل الله،  حتى استقر بهم بواد غير ذي زرع وتركهم فيه بأمر الله عز وجل، فلما كبر  ابنه إسماعيل وصار غلاماً جاءه الأمر من ربه بذبحه، فأذعن الأب وامتثل  الابن فأثابهما الله عز وجل بأن فدى الابن وأكرم الأب فكان خليل الرحمن، ثم  أمرهما الله ببناء بيته الحرام، والنداء في الناس ليحجوا إليه، فجعل الله  عز وجل هذا البيت مثابة للناس وأمناً، وجعل هذه الأرض المباركة مبعثاً  للنبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.                     
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، فمع الآيات المباركات التي ما  زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ  الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *  رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ  وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُسْلِمَةً لَكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا  وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   *  رَبَّنَا  وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:127-129] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق  القرآني المبارك الكريم. 

 معنى اسم إبراهيم وكنيته                                                                                                    

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ   [البقرة:127]، عرفنا من هو إبراهيم، إنه الأب الرحيم، وهو مركب من كلمة:  أب، ورحيم، إبراهيم باللغة السريانية: أب رحيم، (أب راهيم)، وقد عرفتم أنه  خليل الرحمن، وبلغنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لو كنت متخذاً غير  ربي خليلاً لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً )، فالخلة نهاية الحب، فإذا تخلل الحب  القلب وتعمق فيه كان المحبوب خليلاً.إبراهيم عليه السلام عرفتم أنه يكنى  بأبي الأنبياء؛ لأن الأنبياء من بعده إلى خاتمهم نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم  من ذريته، فهو -إذاً- أبو الأنبياء. وله كنية أخرى أيضاً فاز بها، وهي أنه:  أبو الضيفان، والضيفان والضيوف بمعنى واحد، وقد عرفنا لم كني بهذه من قصة  جاءت مبينة في كتاب الله، إذ نزل عليه جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل ضيوفاً، وهو  لا يدري؛ إذ كانوا في صورة رجال حسان، فماذا فعل؟ ما كان منه إلا أن مال  إلى عجل فذبحه وشواه، وقدمه مصلياً، وقال:  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ   [الصافات:91]، فمن ثم كني بأبي الضيفان.                                                                     

 ذكر خبر إلقاء إبراهيم عليه السلام في النار                                                                                                    

                               إبراهيم عليه السلام عرفتم أنه من ديار العراق من أرض بابل،  وأنه قام بدعوة الله وحده، كانت الديار كلها تفيض بالشرك والكفر، يعبدون  الكواكب، ووضعوا لها تماثيل وصوراً في الأرض، فقام بدعوة التوحيد، وكان من  جراء ما دعا إليه وواجه به الظلم والظالمين أن حكم عليه بالإعدام، اتخذت  الحكومة الكافرة البابلية حكماً بإعدام إبراهيم، ليس بالسيف ولا بالعصا،  وإنما بإحراقه في النار، فقد أججوا النار وأوقدوها مدة من الزمان، حتى إن  الطير لا يمر فوقها إلا احترق؛ لشدة اللهب المتصاعد منها، وتم لهم ما  أرادوا، وجعلوه في معلاق كالمنجنيق؛ لأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يقربوا من النار  حتى يدفعوه، فوضعوه في هذه الآلة ورموا به من مسافة بعيدة، واعترضه جبريل  عليه السلام قائلاً: هل لك يا إبراهيم حاجة؟ فقال: أما إليك فلا، حسبي الله  ونعم الوكيل. وقبل أن يصل إلى بؤرة الجحيم صدر أمر الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه بالكلمة الآتية المسجلة في كتاب الله:  قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي  بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]، فوالله! ما أتت  النار إلى على كتافه في رجليه ويديه. وقالت العلماء: لولا قول الله:   وَسَلامًا  [الأنبياء:69] لكان البرد يقتله، والبرد كالحر، كلاهما إذا  تجاوز مستواه قتل.                                                                     

 خروجه عليه السلام بهاجر وإسماعيل إلى مكة                                                                                                    

                               وخرج من الفتنة، وودع الديار والأذى فهاجر في سبيل الله،  فكانت هذه أول هجرة في الأرض لله عز وجل،  وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى  رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  [الصافات:99]، وخرج معه زوجه الطاهرة سارة بنت عمه  المؤمنة الصالحة، وابن أخيه لوط بن هاران، ودخلوا أرض الشام.وبإيجاز: لما  أنجبت هاجر إسماعيل -ومعناه: سمع الله، أو: اسمع يا الله- أخذت الغيرة سارة  وما أطاقت، وهي عاقر عقيم لا تلد، والجارية القبطية المصرية أنجبت ولداً،  فبتدبير الله وقضائه أمر إبراهيم أن يرحل بهاجر إلى وادي مكة؛ ليضع هاجر  وطفلها هناك، وما هي الواسطة التي ركباها؟ نترك هذا لله، وحسبنا أن نقول:  الله أعلم، والله يفعل ما يشاء، وهو على كل شيء قدير، فالذي رفع خاتم  الأنبياء محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى في  لحظات، ومن المسجد الأقصى إلى دار السلام في لحظات أو دقائق معدودات لا  يسأل كيف يفعل، إن الله على كل شيء قدير.إذاً: فتركها وإسماعيل وليس معهما  سوى قليل من الخبز وإداوة فيها ماء أو شن فيه ماء قليل قليل، وقفل راجعاً،  فنظرت إليه وهي وطفلها في واد خال ما به إنس ولا جن، قالت: إلى من تتركنا  يا إبراهيم؟ آلله أمرك بهذا؟ قال: نعم، قالت: إذاً فاذهب فإنه لن  يضيعنا!وكم وقفنا هذا الموقف، ولكن ما استفدنا، ما عندنا ذاك التوكل الذي  هو سلم النجاة وجسر الخلاص من هذه الفتن في هذه الحياة، من فقد التوكل على  الله هام وتاه في الحياة، أصبح يخاف كل شيء، ويرهب كل شيء، لكن كيف نحصل  على هذا التوكل؟ لا بد أن تمتلئ قلوبنا بذكر الله ومراقبة الله، ومعرفة  أسماء وصفات الله، منها أنه على كل شيء قدير، منها أنه ما شاء كان وما لم  يشأ لم يكن، منها أنه لا يتحرك متحرك ولا يسكن ساكن إلا بإذنه، هذه  المراقبة تجعل العبد يفوض أمره إليه ويتوكل عليه.ونحن لسنا مطالبين بأن  نترك العمل، نعمل من أجل توفير الغذاء والكساء، من أجل أن نذكر الله  ونشكره، لكن إذا تعارض هذا المطلوب مع معصية الله جب أن نتركه ولنطلب رضا  الله عز وجل، فكم من مؤمن لا يسهل عليه أن يتوكل على الله فيغشى المعصية  ويرتكب الكبيرة ويغضب الله ويسخطه، بحجة أنها الظروف أو الحال أو كذا أو  كذا، وكل هذا ضعف في عقيدة التوكل،  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:122]،  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ  كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [المائدة:23].إبراهيم قالت له هاجر : إلى من تتركنا؟  آلله أمرك بهذا؟ قال: نعم، قالت: إذاً فاذهب فإنه لن يضيعنا. وأخبرنا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه: ( من ترك شيئاً لله -أي: من أجل الله- عوضه  الله خيراً منه )، ما من عبد مؤمن يترك شيئاً لوجه الله إلا عوضه الله  تعالى خيراً منه، فـهاجر حسبنا أن نذكر من شأنها أن جبريل هو الذي ضرب  الأرض بعقبه ففاضت زمزم.وأما قبيلة جرهم فما إن رأت الماء في المنطقة حتى  جاءت، وطلبت النزول في جوارها، وهذه أيضاً نذكر بها الغافلين، قبيلة جرهم  جاءت من اليمن فلما رأوا الماء في المنطقة نزلوا واستأذنوا هاجر الغريبة،  الوحيدة، الأنثى، التي ليس معها إلا الله ثم ذاك الطفل الصغير، استأذنوها:  هل تسمحين لنا أن ننزل بجوارك من أجل هذا الماء؟ قالت عليها السلام: على  شرط: ألا حق لكم في الماء، قالوا: نعم! أمة برجالها ونسائها وعتادها وعدتها  يستأذنون من امرأة، وتقول: على شرط: ألا حق لكم في الماء، الماء مائي  والبئر بئري، قالوا: نعم. فلو كان أولئك كهذا النوع فوالله ليلوُنَّ  رأسها.أما بلغناكم عن سجون العرب والمسلمين ماذا يفعلون؟ إذاً: فسبحان  الله! كلما نتأخر في الزمان تغلظ أكبادنا، ويشتد -والعياذ بالله- طغياننا،  فالأولون كانوا أحسن حالاً، أما سمعتم محاكمة إبراهيم؟  قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا  فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ  عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ   *  قَالُوا أَأَنْتَ  فَعَلْتَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ  كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا  [الأنبياء:60-63]، ودار حوار كامل، ولو كانوا من جماعة  البلاشفة لقالوا: اركلوه في الأرض.إذاً: هذا الذي وجدنا أنفسنا فيه، والحمد  لله أننا مؤمنون مسلمون، فهذه النعمة لا تعادلها أخرى، وإنما الجهل هو  الذي هبط بنا ففقدنا نور الإيمان وبراهينه ودلائله في الحياة.                                                                      

 الوحي إلى إبراهيم بذبح إسماعيل                                                                                                    

                               ولما كبر إسماعيل وأصبح غلاماً يدخل بيت أمه ويخرج أوحى  الله تعالى إلى والده إبراهيم بأن يذبحه، بأن يتقرب به إلى الله، وما كان  من إبراهيم إلا أن عرض الأمر على طفله الصغير:  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى  فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ  افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ   [الصافات:102]، وبالفعل أخذه إلى منى حيث تراق الدماء، وأضجعه على الأرض،  ومديته في يده، ووضعها على عنقه وقال: باسم الله، فأصبحت كعود الخشب لا  تقطع، وبالأمس أما تحولت النار إلى برد وسلام؟ إذاً:  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ  بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ  [الصافات:107].                                                                      

 بناء إبراهيم وإسماعيل البيت الحرام                                                                                                    

                               وكبر إسماعيل، وجاء إبراهيم بأمر الله ليبني البيت، وهذه من  الكلمات التي ابتلاه الله بها، وها نحن معه في هذه الساعة وهو يبني البيت،  واسمعوا قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ   [البقرة:127]، أي: الأسس التي بني عليها البيت.وهذه البيت بناه الله عز وجل  بواسطة من شاء، والذي عليه أكثر أهل العلم والبصيرة أن الملائكة هم الذين  بنوا هذا البيت، فآدم استوحش، وحق له أن يستوحش، بعد أن كان في أنس في  الملكوت الأعلى نزل إلى هذا العالم المظلم، ليس فيه أحد، ما هناك إلا هو  وزوجه حواء، فهذه الوحشة كيف تزول؟ فبنى الله تعالى له بيتاً، فإذا استوحش  أو احتاج إلى شيء أو رغب في مطلوب فليأت بيت ربه وليسأل مولاه ليعطيه ما  أراد وطلب، وأنجب آدم وحواء البنين والبنات، وأصبح البيت من تلك الأيام يحج  ويقصد لطلب الحاجات، هذا بيت الرب جل جلاله، وكلما انهدم بسبب عواصف أو  بسبب أمطار أو أودية يجدد في تلك الأحقاب من السنين، فإبراهيم عليه السلام  نزل بمكان البيت، كان البيت عبارة عن تل من تراب، السيول عن يمينه وشماله  قد هدمته، فأمره الله تعالى أن يجدد بناءه، واقرءوا هذه الآية:  وَإِذْ  يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ  [البقرة:127]، القواعد  التي بني عليها أولاً من كذا ألف سنة،  وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ  [البقرة:127]،  أيضاً يساعده ويعاونه، اثنان فقط: إبراهيم وإسماعيل،  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ  [البقرة:127]،  وهما يقولان:  رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ  [البقرة:127]، يا ربنا! تقبل منها هذا الجهد، هذه الطاقة التي  نبذلها في بناء بيتك،  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  [البقرة:127] لأقوالنا  وأدعيتنا،  الْعَلِيمُ  [البقرة:127] بحالنا، بضعفنا وقوتنا وقدرتنا، هكذا  قالا توسلا إلى الله عز وجل بأسمائه وصفاته.والمسلمو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (87) 
الحلقة (94)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (56) 


إن من فضل الله على هذه الأمة أن بعث فيها نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وأنزل عليه أفضل كتبه القرآن الكريم، فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم دعوة أبيه  إبراهيم، فأتى عباد الله عز وجل يتلو عليهم آياته، ويعلمهم معاني الكتاب  وهي الحكمة المحمدية، ليعرفوا الحلال والحرام، والحق والباطل، والخير  والشر، وهذا هو ما دعت إليه ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام، ولا يرغب عنها إلا من  جهل ما تحتاج إليه نفسه من الطهر والصفاء، الذي يقود إلى الفوز والفلاح. 

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياتك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي ما زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز  وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ  عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَقَدِ  اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ   *  إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ قَالَ أَسْلَمْتُ  لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ  وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا  تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:129-132]، إلى آخر ما  جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم. معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ  رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129]، اذكروا أن هذه دعوة إبراهيم الخليل مع  ولده إسماعيل عليهما السلام، سألا وطلبا ربهما وهما يبنيان البيت العتيق،  الذي هو سرة هذا الكون، يسألان الله عز وجل أن يبعث في ذريتهما رسولاً  يبعثه من ذريتهما لا من غيرهما:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129]، أي: من جنسهم، ومهمة هذا الرسول ما هي؟  يَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]. يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129]،  أي: يقرؤها، وهي آيات القرآن الكريم.                                

** أثر تلاوة الآيات القرآنية على المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                                وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   [البقرة:129]، فلنتأمل هذا المطلب الغالي السامي الرفيع، وهو طلب إبراهيم  وإسماعيل أن يكون هذا الرسول الذي يبعث في ذريتهما مهمته أن يتلو عليهم  آياتك يا رب، ومعنى هذا: أن تلاوة القرآن على المؤمنين والمؤمنات تزيد في  نورهم، وطاقة إيمانهم، تعلمهم وتعرفهم وترفع مستواهم إلى أن يصبحوا أولياء  لله ربانيين، ومعنى هذا: أن المؤمنين إذا لم يتل عليهم كلام ربهم، ولم  يسمعوا، ولم يصغوا إليه طول حياتهم؛ معنى هذا أنهم يجفون، ييبسون، قد  يحترقون، فلهذه التلاوة آثارها، وإلا لما سألا ربهما هذا. ومما يدل على هذه  الحقيقة، وهي أن المؤمنين والمؤمنات إذا كان يتلى عليهم كتاب الله ويصغون  إليه ويستمعون ويتفكرون ويتدبرون، فهذه الحال تجعل إيمانهم ينمو ويزيد،  وعلومهم ومعارفهم أيضاً تقوى وتزيد، وإذا حرموا من هذا تعرضوا للهلاك  والموت، مما يدل على هذه الحقيقة قول الله عز وجل:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، وصدق الله  العظيم،  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ [آل  عمران:100] من اليهود والنصارى  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، وقد تجلت هذه الحقيقة، والمطلوب هو:  وَكَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:101]،  قد يتعثر المؤمن، ولكن يستحيل أن يرتد مؤمن عن دين والله وينتكس ويرتمي في  أحضان الكفر والشرك والباطل وهو يسمع آيات الله تقرأ عليه طول حياته. فمتى  ما أصبحت آيات الله تتلى على المؤمن والمؤمنة فسوف يترتب على ذلك قساوة  القلب والجمود، والبعد عن نور الله، ومن ثم يصبح أهلاً لأن ينتكس ويعود إلى  الوراء.                                                                     

** زيادة الإيمان وتحصيل المعرفة والمناعة بتلاوة القرآن الكريم                                                                                                   * *

                               أعيد إلى السامعين والسامعات قول الخليلين:  يَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129]، ما المراد من هذا؟ هل أن يقرأ عليهم  القرآن كما يقرأ على الموتى؟ مع أن تلاوة القرآن على المؤمنين والمؤمنات  تحفظ عليهم إيمانهم، تزيد في طاقة إيمانهم، ترفع مستوياتهم العقلية،  يزدادون فهما وعلماً، تطهر نفوسهم، على الأقل يحتفظون بكمالهم لا يفقدونه،  والبرهنة القطعية والدليل القاطع هو قوله تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ   [آل عمران:101]، من أين يأتي الكفر؟ كيف يحصل لكم الردة، كيف تنتكسون وأنتم  تتلى عليكم آيات الله؟ ومن يوم أن فقد المؤمنون تلاوة آيات الله عليهم،  ومنذ أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة وهم هابطون إلى الحضيض، إذ ما أصبح المؤمنون من  قرون تتلى عليهم آيات الله صباحاً ومساء، أي: يجتمعون في بيوت ربهم أو  بيوتهم ويتلى عليهم كتاب الله وهم مصغون متدبرون متأملون، الذي عرفناه -وهو  الواقع- أنهم لا يجتمعون إلا على قراءة القرآن على الميت، سواء في المقبرة  أو في بيت الهالك. أما أن يجتمع اثنان وثلاثة وأربعة تحت ظل شجرة، تحت ظل  جدار، في منزل، في بيت الله ويقول أحدهم: اقرأ علينا كتاب الله، أسمعونا  آيات الله، فتطأطأ رءوسهم وهو يبكون ويتأملون؛ فهل هذا واقع؟ فمن هنا  أتينا. وسبحان الله! إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام في ضراعتهما ودعائهما  يقولان:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا  [البقرة:129] لِم؟ ما  مهمته؟  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129]، يقرأ عليهم القرآن،  أما كانا عليهما السلام واعيين بصيرين عالمين، ما المقصود من أن يقرأ عليهم  القرآن؟ هل على الموتى حتى يثابوا على ذلك وينقذوا من النار كما نفهم نحن؟  لِمَ يتلو عليهم آيات الله؟أولاً: لزيادة الإيمان.ثانياً: للعلم  والمعرفة.ثالثاً: للحصانة والمناعة حتى لا يتسرب إليهم دخان وظلمة الكفر من  حولهم؛ لأن تلاوة القرآن مانع من أعظم الموانع عن الفسق والفجور والردة  والكفر، والدليل القاطع قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]، وصدق الله العظيم، والله! ما  أطاع مؤمن كافراً من هذا النوع، من هذه الطائفة التي تريد محو الإسلام  وإزالة آثاره واستجاب لها وأطاعها إلا ارتد؛ لأن الذي يخبر بهذا هو خالق  الغرائز وطابعها، هو العالم بالنفوس،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]، أحببتم أم أبيتم.وقوله  تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:101]، من أين يأتيكم الكفر؟ سبحان الله! كيف ترتدون  والحال أن آيات الله تتلى عليكم وفيكم رسوله؟ والجواب: يا رب! ما تليت  علينا آيات الله قروناً، ما رأينا من يقول: تعالوا أسمعكم كلام الله، لا في  البيت ولا في السوق ولا في المصنع، وإنما القرآن يتلى على الموتى لا على  الأحياء، وسبحان الله! متى نفيق؟ ما زلنا وإلى الآن نقول: هل فرغ أحد من  عمل في مصنع أو في متجر أو في مكان وقال: من يقرأ علينا شيئاً من القرآن  حتى نخشع ونبكي ونتدبر، هل أهل بيت من بيوتكم بعد الفراغ من الطعام أو كذا  يقول أحدهم: من يسمعنا شيئاً من كلام ربنا فيقرأ عليهم؟ هل جماعة يعملون في  دائرة من الدوائر الحكومية، وفي ساعة الاستراحة يقول أحدهم: يا جماعة! من  يسمعنا شيئاً من كلام ربنا؟ هل هذا واقع؟ لا وجود له، إذاً: هل يحصل المخوف  أم لا؟ ممكن أن تفسد القلوب، وقد فسدت، وهل نحن في خير؟ إن الحسد والبغض  والكبر والنفاق وأمراض القلوب من الغش والخداع كلها أكلت قلوبنا، ما هناك  أبداً ما يدفعها أو يصرفها، لِم؟ لأننا لا نجتمع على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم. رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ   [البقرة:129]، حتى يفهموا لغته ولسانه، ويعرفوا طبيعته وما هو عليه:   يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129]، لم يتلو عليهم الآيات؟ يقرأ  عليهم القرآن لأي شيء؟ لأن المناعة كل المناعة في سماع كلام الله، أيسمع  كلام الله طول عمره وينفذ الشيطان إلى قلبه ويرتد ويكفر ويخرج من دينه؟  والله! ما كان.  

** دور المساجد في تعليم الكتاب والحكمة بعد التلاوة القرآنية                                                                                                   * *

                                يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ   [البقرة:129] بعد ذلك  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ [البقرة:129]، أولاً:  التلاوة الدائمة؛ لأنها الغذاء أو الطاقة التي لا بد منها، تزداد يومياً،  ثم يعلمهم ما يحمله الكتاب من بيان أحكام وشرائع وقوانين وآداب وأخلاق،  ويزيد بعد ذلك الحكمة التي هي بيان رسول الله، تفسير رسول الله؛ لأن الرسول  هو الذي يبين ويفسر ويعلم، فيحفظون إيمانهم، ويزدادون علماً بمعرفة الكتاب  والسنة. أيها المؤمنون! هل نستطيع أن نأخذ في هذا المسلك من الليلة؟ أم  أننا مكبلون؟ حين تجلس مع إخوانك في البيت، مع أخيك مع أبيك قل: اسمع يا  أبي، سأقرأ عليك شيئاً من القرآن. أو يقول هو: يا بني! أسمعني شيئاً من  القرآن، أو جلست مجلساً ما في مكان ما، استرحتم، فتقول: من يسمعنا شيئاً من  القرآن؟ لِم؟ لأن هذا السماع يقوي إيماننا، يحفظ ما عندنا، إن لم يزد  الإيمان فإنه يحفظه.ثم بعد ذلك هذه المجالس الضرورية في بيوت الله، بين  المغرب والعشاء على الأقل، وقت -والله- مناسب وملائم، وصالح وينفع ولا يضر،  إذ كل الناس إذا تركوا العمل وفرغوا منه وغسلوا أيديهم وغيروا ملابسهم  يذهبون إلى الراحة، اليهود والنصارى والمشركون يذهبون إلى اللهو إلى الباطل  إلى اللعب ونحن إلى أين نذهب؟ يجب أن نذهب إلى بيوت ربنا، وهي موجودة في  قرانا، في مدننا، في أحيائنا والحمد لله متوافرة، لِم لا نحمل نساءنا  وأطفالنا ونذهب إلى بيوت ربنا نبكي بين يديه، نستمطر رحماته، نتعلم هداه؟  كيف تكون حالنا يومئذٍ، إذا أصبحنا كل ليلة طول العام نتعلم الكتاب  والحكمة؟ كيف لا نصبح علماء ربانيين حكماء لا نضع شيئاً إلا في موضعه؟ هكذا  الآيات تتلو هذه المعاني وتكررها والمسلمون في غفلة كاملة، هل بلغكم في  بلد ما في الشرق في الغرب في الوسط في الشمال أو الجنوب أن أهل البلد أخذوا  على أنفسهم العمل بهذا الهدي الإلهي والهدى الرباني، وأصبحوا يجتمعون  بنسائهم وأطفالهم في بيوت الله يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة كل يوم؟ هل بلغنا  الكمال في معارفنا وآدابنا وأخلاقنا؟ الجواب: لا، ضاع كل شيء، لو تطلع على  عوراتنا وتنكشف أمامك سوآتنا فشاهدت بغضنا وحسدنا وأمراضنا لقلت: هؤلاء ما  هم بمؤمنين! هذا هو الواقع، كيف نستقيم، كيف نصفو، كيف نطهر ونحن لا نتعلم؟  نطالب بالمحال.                                                                     

** دور المربي في التعليم والتزكية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، أولاً: يتلو علينا آيات الله.ثانياً: يعلمنا  المعلم الكتاب ومعاني الكتاب وهي الحكمة المحمدية، وبذلك نعرف الحلال  والحرام والحق والباطل، والخير والشر، وما يسمو بالعبد وما يهبط به.  وزيادة: أن هذا المربي يزكينا، وما معنى أنه يزكينا؟ هل يعطينا شهادات  تزكية أننا ربانيون، فيشهد بالباطل؟ ما معنى أنه (يزكينا)؟ اقرءوا قول الله  عز وجل:  خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ  بِهَا  [التوبة:103]، خذ من أموال المؤمنين صدقة من شأنها: أنها تطهرهم  وتزكيهم، فالتزكية هي: تطهير النفس، وهل النفس فيها نجاسات قاذورات؟ إي  والله لهي أفظع من الخرء والبول والقيء والدم، والله! لأفظع وأشد ضرراً.  إذاً: (يزكيهم): يطهر تلك النفوس مما يلي:أولاً: من أوضار وأوساخ الشرك  والعياذ بالله، والشرك ما هو؟ الالتفات إلى غير الله، النظر إلى غير الله،  الغفلة والإعراض عن الله، ووضع الرأس والنفس والهم على هذه الحياة، من يزيل  هذا الأذى أو القذر إن لم يكن المربي بالكتاب والحكمة؟الغفلة عن الله تودي  بحياة العبد، ومن يزكيك هو الذي يزيل تلك الأوساخ والقاذورات، من أعظمها  الالتفات إلى غير الله، وهو الشرك بمظاهره الخفيفة والجلية.ثانياً: يطهرها  من أمراض أخرى، كالنفاق في النفس، كيف يزال وبِم يعالج؟ يعالجه هذا الحكيم  الذي نجلس بين يديه يزكينا.الأمراض التي نشكو منها: الحسد، البغض، الغيرة،  العداء، حب الذات، حب النفس، الكبر، هذه الأمراض كيف تعالج؟ والله! ما  تعالج ولا يشفى منها العبد إلا بالمربي الحكيم الذي يتلو آيات الله ويعلم  الكتاب والحكمة، هذا الذي يقوى ويقدر على تزكية النفوس.وهذا -يا معشر  المستمعين- لا يتم في اجتماع كهذا، بل أهل كل حي في مسجدهم طول العام،  بنسائهم وأطفالهم، بذلك تزكو النفوس وتطيب الأرواح وتطهر وتتأهل للكمال  الأخروي والدنيوي.  

** الحاجة إلى التربية في بلاط الصالحين                                                                                                   * *

                               وشيء آخر أكرره: ألسنا نشكو من المقاطعات والعداء والتباعد  عن بعضها، وقلة الرحمة وانعدام الأخوة، والكل يعمل لنفسه غير مبالٍ بجاره  ولا بأخيه، لا بقريب ولا ببعيد، هذه كيف تزال؟ كيف نصبح كأننا نفس واحدة؟  وهذا هوا لمطلوب، وهذا هو المفروض فينا: ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم  وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى  والسهر )، ( المسلم أخو المسلم ). هل يوجد بين المسلمين زنا أم لا؟ أنا  محتار وأنا في كرب، وأنا في هم: كيف يزني المؤمن بامرأة أخيه المؤمن أو  بابنته أو أخته؟ كيف يحطم كرامته ويقضي على شرفه ويدوس وجوده بيديه ورجليه؟  أهذا موجود أم لا؟ أتوجد سرقات وتلصص وخيانة وإجرام؟ والله! لقد وخمت  الدنيا بهذا بين المؤمنين، وسلوا المسئولين عن السجون في العالم وما يجري  بين المسلمين، ما سبب هذا؟ سببه أننا ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ما تعلمنا  الكتاب والحكمة، ولا تليت علينا آيات القرآن ليل نهار، وطول عمرنا وامتداد  حياتنا نعيش كما تعيش الحيوانات، ورثنا كلمة مؤمن ومسلم أو الصلاة فقط، مع  وجود إيمان هزيل ما هو بالقوي، ما هو بالقادر على أن يرفعنا ويطهرنا، ماذا  ننتظر وكل يوم نتأخر مسيرة جديدة؟ فما الطريق، ما السر؟ ماذا نفعل؟ قد  يقول القائل: يوم توجد الخلافة، وأنا قلت غير ما مرة: لو يسود عمر رضي الله  عنه ويحكم فلن يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً إلا من طريق واحد، وهو أن نسلم لله  قلوبنا ووجوهنا، ونحقق أننا مسلمون حقاً وصدقاً. فعدنا من حيث بدأ إبراهيم  وإسماعيل، لا بد أن نصغي ونسمع لكلام الله طول عمرنا، الليل والنهار  والآيات تتلى علينا، فلم يبق ملهى ولا ملعب ولا ممسخ، فهذه أمة تريد  السماء، إذاً: لتعش في بيوت الله، تقضي ساعاتها في المزارع والمصانع  والمتاجر، تعمل بجد وصدق، ولكن لا بد من ساعات تتلقى فيها نور الله ورحمة  الله، لتخرج من ورطة الجهل الذي يحمل على الحسد والبغض والعداوة وسائر  المفاسد والشرور.فنساؤنا كأطفالنا كرجالنا، الكل تتلى عليهم آيات الله  ويعلمون الكتاب وما يحويه من هدى، والحكمة وما تفصل وما تبين من المعارف  التي تضمنها كتاب الله، كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  وأولادهم وأتباعهم في ثلاثة قرون.                                                                     

** تحصيل الطهارة بتلاوة القرآن وتعليم الكتاب والحكمة                                                                                                   * *

                               ماذا نفهم من هذه الآية العظيمة؟ إبراهيم وإسماعيل يبنيان  البيت ويسألان الله تعالى أن يجعل في ذريتهما نبياً رسولاً منهم مهمته:   يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129] أولاً،  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:129] ثانياً،  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   [البقرة:129] يطهرهم، ترتفع هممهم ومروءاتهم وكمالاتهم الآدمية البشرية،  فيصبحون ككواكب في السماء ينيرون الأرض، وهل تحقق هذا؟ والله! تحقق طيلة  ثلاثمائة سنة، ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بأمة أطهر ولا أعدل ولا أرحم، ولا أشد  إخاء ولا صفاء من تلك الأمة، ومن يوم أن أبعدوا القرآن عنهم وحولوه إلى  الموتى، وأصبح ما يسمع به المرء ولا يتلى عليه من حينها أخذنا الظلام حتى  لصقنا بالأرض. هل تذكرون أن القرآن في العالم ما يقرأ إلا على الموتى؟ من  يتحداني؟ أروني من جلس مع أخيه وقال لوجه الله: أسمعني شيئاً من كلام ربي؟  وإن وجد واحد أو عشرة فهل يكفي في إصلاح ألف مليون؟ ماذا نصنع بهذه الآية:   يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  [البقرة:129]؟ معناها: إذا لم نسمع آيات  الله ولم تتل علينا ولم تقرأ فإنه يجف إيماننا وييبس، ما نستطيع أن ننمو،  بل يتسلط علينا الشياطين فنهبط؛ لأن المناعة كل المناعة في تلاوة القرآن  عليكم، وفي سماع كلام نبيكم.                                                                     

** أهمية إرسال المعلم المربي مع الطلاب المبتعثين إلى الغرب                                                                                                   * *

                               هيا نعيد الآية مرة أخرى، اسمعوا هذا البلاغ الإلهي:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:100]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نسمع  ونطع.  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  [آل عمران:100]، من هذا الفريق؟ الأساتذة  الذين جلسنا بين أيديهم في الشرق والغرب نتعلم العلم والمعرفة، وتخرجنا  نحمل الشهادات وتولينا المناصب والكراسي، أهذا هو واقع هذه الأمة أم لا؟  والله! إنه لهو، ونشكو ونتألم: كيف لا نرجع إلى ديننا، كيف لا نعود إلى  كتاب ربنا؟ لِم لا نحكم شرع الله؟ لم نبعد هذه الشريعة ونعتاض عنها  بالقوانين؟ ونسينا العلة ما هي. لقد أتينا من قبل قوله تعالى:  إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل عمران:100]،  أولاً: من أهل الكتاب، ما هم بجهال، بل علماء اليهود والنصارى المتخصصون في  إفساد قلوب المؤمنين وإبطال نور الإيمان بينهم، جلسنا بين أيديهم وبعثنا  أولادنا، قرءوا وتعلموا وتخرجوا من أكثر من خمسين سنة، أليس ذلك هو الواقع.  فالله ماذا يقول؟  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]،  من يقول: لا يستطيعون؟ ثم ماذا قال بعد ذلك؟  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101]، وهذا تعجب، فمن لم تتل عليه آيات الله صباح مساء طول عمره،  وابتعد عنها لا يسمعها فوالله! ليرتدن.  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]،  لو كنا بصراء وعرفنا هذه الآية من خمسين سنة فهل كنا سنبتعث أولادنا هكذا؟  أولادنا حين نبعث بهم إلى روسيا إلى بلغاريا إلى يوغسلافيا، إلى أيطاليا،  أسبانيا، أمريكا؛ لأننا وجدنا أنفسنا غير متعلمين، نحتاج إلى العلم الصناعي  لننهض به، حين نبعث البعثة من خمسين طالباً إلى ألمانيا، فألمانيا قالت:  تفضلوا فنحن نقبل أبناءكم ليتعلموا الطب أو الكيمياء أو الهندسة أو  الطيران، حين نبعث هذه البعثة نبعث معها إماماً من أئمة الهدى والقرآن  والبصيرة، ونتخذ لهم سكناً خاصاً، ومن ذلك السكن غرفة لأداء الصلوات الخمس،  والإمام يصلي بهم، ويتلو عليهم القرآن الكريم صباح مساء.فيدخلون فيجلسون  بين يدي الكافر، قد يلوك بلسانه فيرمي كلمات ولكن المناعة موجودة، يسمعون  وقلوبهم لا تثق فيما يقول، ويتعلمون المادية التي يتعلمونها ولا دخل أبداً  لذلك في القلوب، فيذهبون ويعودون علماء صناعة، وفي نفس الوقت أنوارهم  تغمرهم. أما كيف فعل المسلمون ذلك في الواقع؟ كيف بعثوا أولادهم؟ فالجواب:  من ساعة أن يدخل ينغمس في أوضار الباطل والشر والخبث والفساد، يأكلون  الحرام، يشربون الحرام، يشاهدون الحرام، ما تمضي عليهم سنوات إلا وقد عموا،  وفقدوا إيمانهم، حتى إذا عادوا يعودون منافقين، إذا وجدوا الأمة أو الدولة  مسلمة يراوغون وينافقون وقلوبهم مظلمة، فكيف بهؤلاء يسوسون ويسودون؟ هل  عرف السامعون هذه الحقيقة؟ والله! لكما تسمعون، هذا كلام الله، هذا نور  الله وهدايته، وإلى الآن هل تفطنوا؟ ما تفطنوا، العمال الذين يعملون في  بلاد الكفر الآن جاءهم جماعات من الدعاة عوام، واستطاعوا أن يردوهم إلى  الإسلام، أصبحوا يصلون ويتركون الخمر والفجور على الأقل.يقول تعالى:   رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ   [البقرة:129]، كيف يتلو عليهم؟ يقرأ عليهم، هل مرة واحدة تكفي؟ بل  دائماً، فهذا النور إذا انقطع متنا.  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:129]، يشرح لهم القرآن  ويبين لهم السنة حتى يصبحوا علماء رجالاً ونساءً كباراً وصغاراً، وفوق ذلك  يزكيهم، لا بد من عالم رباني في مسجد الحي، أو مسجد القرية، عالم ذي بصيرة  يعالج ما في القلوب، لا يوصل المعاني فقط، يوجهها إلى النفوس، يزكي هذا من  بخله، هذا من حسده، هذا من كبريائه، هذا من مرض كذا وكذا، يوماً بعد يوم  حتى تصفو النفوس وتطيب، أما أن نعيش هكذا فالواقع شاهد ما يحتاج إلى برهنة.                                                                       

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال الله تعالى:  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   [البقرة:129]، هذه وسيلة، كما توسلا بالأمس فقالا: أنت السميع العليم،  فحقق طلبنا. والعزيز: الغالب الذي لا يغلب، العزيز الذي لا يمانع في شيء  أراده أبداً، القاهر الذي لا يعجزه شيء، والحكيم: الذي يضع الشيء في موضعه،  والعوام قديماً يسمون الطبيب: الحكيم، لِم؟ لأنه يضع الدواء موضع الداء،  وإذا كانت الدمامل في يده ويضع الدواء في رأسه أو في رجله فهل هذا حكيم؟  هذا أحمق.إذاً: الحكيم منا هو الذي يضع الشيء في موضعه، مثلاً: الآن في  مجلس الذكر والعلم لو يدخل أحدهم إصبعيه في أذنيه ويقوم يؤذن فهذا أحمق أم  حكيم؟ أو وقف يغني، فهل هذا وضع الأمر في موضعه؟ هذا حكيم أم أحمق؟ وعلى  هذا فقيسوا، من كان يضع الشيء في موضعه هو الحكيم، يضع الطهارة في موضع  الطهارة، والصدق في موضع الصدق، والوفاء في موضع الوفاء، والصدقة في موضع  الصدقة أيضاً، ذاك هو الحكيم. فهما يقولان: فبما أنك عزيز حكيم لا يعجزك  شيء، وتضع الشيء في موضعه، إذاً: فابعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم مهمته كذا  وكذا؛ لأنك القادر على كل شيء، فتوسلا إلى الله بصفتين عظيمتين تدلان على  المطلوب وتحققانه، وهذا من حكمتهما في دعائهما، ما قالا: (إنك أنت الغفور  الرحيم)، فهنا لا يتلاءم هذا، قالا: (العزيز) القادر على كل شيء، الحكيم  الذي يضع الشيء في موضعه.فهذه الحصيلة لا بد أن تبقى -إن شاء الله- في  أذهانكم، فإذا جلستم بعد الأكل تقولون: من يقرأ علينا شيئاً من القرآن  لنسمع ونبكي، ثم نقول: من يفسر لنا هذه الجملة من كلام ربنا، ما المقصود  منها؟ ما المراد منا؟ ما المطلوب؟ فيقال: المطلوب كذا وكذا، كيف عرفت هذا؟  لأنه قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجمعنا الكتاب والحكمة.سبق لي أن قلت  وكتبت: إنه لما فقدنا المربين هبطنا، وقلت: من الجائز أن اثنين يقول أحدهما  للآخر: يا فلان! أنا أخوك في الله، أسألك بالله العظيم أن تلاحظ سلوكي  ..مشيتي.. كلامي.. منطقي.. أكلي.. حركاتي، ولا ترى خللاً أو ضعفاً يتنافى  مع هدي الله ورسوله إلا نبهتني إليه وذكرته لي. والآخر يقول: وأنا أسألك  بالله أن تكون مثلي، إذا رأيت في خللاً في عقيدتي، في خلقي، في سلوكي، في  حركتي إلا نبهتني لذلك. ثم يسيران على هذا المنوال شهرين، أو عامين، فكيف  سيكونان؟ والله! لطهرا تمام الطهر، وتهذبا، وصفت قلوبهما بهذه المناعة  والرعاية، هذا إذا لم نجد، فكيف إذا وجدنا من يجلس بين أيدينا كل ليلة طول  حياتنا، ويزكينا، ويطهرنا، من أين يأتي الخبث أو النجس أو الضعف والعجز؟ هل  يمكن طهر وصفاء بدون هذا الطريق؟ والله! ما كان ولن يكون، لو كان لذكر  إبراهيم هذا، ما هناك إلا هذا فقط:  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]،  يقول المربي: أنت يا بني أما حفظت قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا  يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحبه لنفسه )؟ لماذا إذاً لا تحب لأخيك كذا،  لماذا غضبت أو كرهت وحسدته؟ وهكذا. 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [البقرة:130] لا  أحد، هل فيكم من يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم؟ أعوذ بالله!  إِلَّا مَنْ سَفِهَ  نَفْسَهُ [البقرة:130]، اللهم إلا من سفه نفسه، أرأيتم ملاءمة الآيات؟ ملة  إبراهيم شرحت لنا وبينت، وهي في تلاوة آيات الله، فإبراهيم كان يتلوها، وفي  تعليم أبنائه الكتاب والحكمة، في تزكية أبنائه وأسرته، هذه هي طريقة  إبراهيم، فمن يرغب عنها؟ الجواب: لا أحد، اللهم إلا من سفه نفسه. وما معنى  (سفه نفسه)؟ جهل نفسه وما عرف نفسه، أما من عرف نفسه وأنها في حاجة إلى  الطهر والصفاء، إلى السعادة والكمال، هذه النفس البشرية الزكية الطاهرة إذا  جهلها يبحث عن عوامل تزكيتها، تطهيرهاً، تربيتها، تنميتها، متى تحل المكان  الأعلى والمقام الأسمى، فهو معني بها، أما الذي هو جاهل نفسه ما عرفها  فيصب عليها أطنان الذنوب في كل يوم ولا يبالي، يقول الباطل، يفعل الباطل،  يعتقد الباطل؛ لأنه ما عرف نفسه؛ لأنه ما سمع حكم الله في هذه النفس، ونحن  قد عرفناه ولكنها العوائق والمعطلات. أما سمعت حكم الله أنه قد أفلح من زكى  نفسه، وقد خاب وخسر من دسى نفسه؟اسمع إلى هذا الحكم الإلهي: أقسم الله  عليه بأحد عشر قسماً، ما رأينا لله في كتابه أقساماً أعظم من هذه وأكثر،  وجواب القسم:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا [الشمس:9] ما هي هذه؟ النفس؛  لأنه سبق في الكلام:  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا  *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا  فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:7-8]، متهيئة للفجور وللتقوى مستعدة، زكها  تزك، وأخبثها تخبث، هذه سنة الله فيها، ما هي معصومة كأرواح الملائكة، ولا  خبيثة كأرواح الشياطين لا يدخلها هدى ولا نور، هذه قابلة للتزكية والتطهير  وللتلويث وللتخبيث. إذاً: قد أفلح من زكى نفسه، فكيف نزكيها، بم نزكيها؟  ارحل إلى العالم الفلاني واجلس بين يديه حتى تتعلم كيف تزكي نفسك، فأدوات  التزكية كثيرة، فكيف تستعملها؟ ما هي أوقاتها ما هي ظروفها؟ لا بد من هذا.   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، معنى (أفلح): فاز بالمناصب العالية، الآن يقال: فلان أفلح،  فاز، نجح، حصل له ماجستير أو دكتوراه في كذا، ونتبادل التهاني، يا فلان!  أنا نجحت، وفلانة نجحت والحمد لله، فهي في فرح كبير، كيف؟! لأنها حصلت على  شهادة فغداً ستصبح موظفة. وهذا في الذكور لا بأس به، لكن في الإناث هل نترك  الديار والمنازل والبيوت ونعمرها بالشياطين، ونترك البنات والنساء يشتغلن  كاليهوديات والنصرانيات مع الفحول؟ هذه وحدها ضربة من الضربات القاسية  بأيدي الذين تعلمنا على أيديهم وأطعناهم.                                

** حقيقة ملة إبراهيم ودعامتها                                                                                                   * *

                               فمن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم القائمة على لا إله إلا الله؟ وهل  تعرفون دعامة هذه الملة؟ لا يرهب، لا يخاف، لا يحب، لا يكره إلا ما يرضي  الله، كل شيء تحت هذا النظام، أنت مؤمن تحب ما أحب ربك، وتكره ما كره ربك  من كل أسباب وألوان الحياة، هذا معنى لا إله إلا الله، أما أن يحب ربك  شيئاً وتكرهه، أو يكره الشيء وتحبه؛ فقد عاديت الله، خرجت من طاعته، أعلنت  الحرب عليه، ومن يفلح من هذا النوع؟ لا أحد.فملة إبراهيم: هي أن يعبد الله  بما شرع، ما هي ملة إبراهيم التي كان يعيش عليها ودعا البشرية إليها؟ أن  تعبد الله وحده بما شرع، فإن أنت قسمت قلبك ووزعت نفسك تعبد مع الله فلاناً  وفلاناً انهار البناء وسقط كل شيء، تعبد الله بهواك وبما تمليه الشياطين  وتقول: أنا راكع ساجد عابد فذلك لا ينفع، لا بد أن تعبده بما أحب أن يعبد  به من الكلمة إلى الحركة. فما هي ملة إبراهيم؟ هي معنى: لا إله إلا الله،  أي: لا معبود يعبد بحق إلا الله، ويعبد من طريق رسول الله، فهو الذي يبين  لنا كيف نستعمل العبادات، كيف نغتسل، كيف نصلي، كيف نحج، كيف نصف في الصلاة  والجهاد، كيف نتصدق، كيف نمنع، كيف نحب، كيف نكره، لا بد من رسول الله،  فلاحظ أن الملة كاملة تحت: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله. وبالعقل إذا  قلت لكافر: أتشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، فيقول: كيف أشهد؟ فإنك تقول: من  خلقك؟ من خلق أمك وأباك؟ من رفع السماء؟ من أنار الحياة؟ من أوجد هذه  الأغذية؟ فإنه يقول: ما أدري! فتقول له: الله. وهل هناك من يستحق أن يعبد  مع الله؟ الجواب: لا؛ إذ هو وحده الخالق الرازق المدبر، إذاً: قل: أشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله، إذاً: هيا اعبده. ما دمت علمت أنه لا معبود إلا هو  فاعبده، يقول لك: دلني كيف نعبده، لا بد أن تعلمني كيف أعبده، وبِم أعبده؟  فحينئذ تضطر إلى أن تأتي بكلمة: (وأن محمداً رسول الله)، إذ هو الذي يعلمك  كيف تعبد الله، وبم تعبده، وهذه هي ملة إبراهيم: أن نعبد الله وحده بما شرع  لنا من أنواع العبادات، وهي قلبية وجارحية كما علمتم، وبذلك نكمل ونسعد.   وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ   [البقرة:130]، ما معنى (سفه)؟ جهلها، ما أعطى لها قيمة، ما عرف نفسه، ككل  الكافرين والظالمين يعيشون بدون نفوس، لو عرف نفسه لأعزها وأكرمها، لا  يهينها ويمزقها.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين)                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [البقرة:130]، بشراك يا  إبراهيم، أولاد المؤمنين من بنين وبنات من الأطفال الصغار كلهم الآن حول  إبراهيم، هو راعيهم، يحفظهم إلى يوم القيامة، له منزلة في دار السلام، كل  أولاد المؤمنين والمؤمنات يؤتى بأرواحهم عند إبراهيم الخليل، وكيف شكل هذه  الأرواح؟ هل في أشكال في صور في هياكل؟ الله يعلمها. أما قال الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم في ولده إبراهيم: إن له مرضعاً خاصة عند إبراهيم؟ وفي  دعائنا للأطفال نقول: (اللهم وألحقهم بسلف الصالحين في كفالة أبيهم  إبراهيم)، هذا إبراهيم الأب الرحيم، ماذا يقول تعالى عنه:  وَلَقَدِ  اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ  [البقرة:130] ما معنى اصطفيناه؟ اصطفى الشيء: أخذ صفوته،  كما تصطفي العسل أو الطعام الصالح، اختيار الشيء وأخذ وسطه، اصطفاه الله عز  وجل من ملايين البشر على عهده من أهل الشرك والباطل والكفر، اختاره هو  وحمله أمانته، وهذا الاصطفاء عظيم؛ حيث اختاره من البشرية كلها في ضلالها:   اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:130]، فأصبح أفضل كائن على وجه  الأرض،  وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [البقرة:130] منهم  فقط.ومن هم الصالحون؟ هل كلنا منهم؟ اسمع آية المواكب في دار السلام:   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69] من أبيض أو أحمر أو أسود،  وعربي وعجمي،  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ   [النساء:69] أي: المطيعون  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ   [النساء:69]، إبراهيم مع الصالحين. ومن هم الصالحون؟ هل سيدي عبد القادر،  مولاي إدريس، سيدي عيدروس؟ ما كنا نعرف الصالحين -والله- إلا الذين ماتوا  ودفنوهم وبنوا عليهم القباب الخضراء والبيضاء ووضعوا الستائر، هؤلاء هم  الصالحون، أما أهل البلاد فكلهم فاسدون! وهنا لطيفة كررناها، قلنا: قبل  أربعين أو خمسين سنة، قبل أن تنتشر هذه الدعوة، والله العظيم! لو دخلت  القاهرة المعزية ذات الملايين ولقيت أول مصري قاهري فقلت: أنا غريب عن هذه  الدار وجئت من بلاد بعيدة، فدلني على ولي من أولياء هذه البلاد، فوالله! ما  يأتي بك إلا إلى قبر! فلا إله إلا الله.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (88) 
الحلقة (95)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (57) 

ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام هي ملة الإسلام، وهي إسلام القلب والوجه لله،  والانقياد له ظاهراً وباطناً، فمن فعل ذلك فهو المسلم الحق، المستحق  لاصطفاء الله ومحبته ورضوانه، ومن رغب عن هذه الملة فقد جهل نفسه وظلمها،  وتنكب بها طريق الصالحين، وحاد بها عن سبيل المؤمنين، فصارت مظلمة بظلامات  الكفر والجحود، منجسة بنجاسات المعاصي والذنوب، فأنى لها أن ترى النور أو  تدرك السرور.                     
                                                                                            تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء. أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَّا  مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ  فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *  إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ  قَالَ أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ  فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  أَمْ كُنتُمْ  شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا  تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:131-133].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني  المبارك الكريم.                                

** انتفاء تحقق التزكية والتطهير بغير ملة الإسلام                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [البقرة:130]،  أتدرون ما هي ملة إبراهيم؟ إن ملة إبراهيم الإسلام الذي أكرمنا الله به،  وأسبغ علينا نعمه به، وأصبحنا أحياء نسمع ونبصر، نعقل ونفهم، نأخذ ونعطي،  لكمال حياتنا بالإسلام، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]، فكل ما لم يكن الإسلام فهو دين باطل، لا يزكي  النفس البشرية ولا يطهرها، وسعادة الآخرة متوقفة على زكاة النفس وطهارتها:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، كل ما كان غير الإسلام من الملل والنحل والأديان فهو باطل،  ومعنى ذلك أولاً: أن تلك الملل لا تزكي النفس، والله الذي لا إله غيره! لو  تعبد الله باليهودية بكل ما فيها من عقائد، وآداب، وأخلاق، وشرائع، فوالله!  ما تفعل في نفسك شيئاً من النور والطهر والصفاء، لو تطبق المسيحية أو  النصرانية بكل قواعدها وأهدافها ومبادئها فوالله! لا تفعل شيئاً، إذاً: فما  دون اليهودية والنصرانية من أي ملة أخرى هل ستزكي النفس وتطهرها؟ لم يبقَ  إلا الإسلام، قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل  عمران:19]، ما السر في هذا؟ السر في هذا -يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات-  أن الله تعالى الذي جعل الماء يروي الظمآن، والطعام يشبع الجائع، والحديد  يقطع؛ هو الذي إذا شرع كلمة لعبده ليقولها فلا يقولها ذلك العبد إلا وانطبع  أثرها وانعكست على نفسه، لو شرع تعالى أغنية -وحاشاه- فتغنينا بها إيماناً  به وطاعة له وانقياداً لأمره لأوجدت تلك الأغنية أثرها في نفوسنا بالتزكية  والتطهير، هذا مثال.فما لم يشرعه الله من اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل فهيهات  هيهات أن يحدث في النفس زكاة وطهراً! هذا من باب المحال، إذاً: فإذا عبد  الناس اللهَ بعبادة ما شرعها فما هي النتيجة؟ التعب فقط، أما أنها تزكي  نفوسهم فوالله! لا تزكيها، فالنفس من الله:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ  قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي  [الإسراء:85]، هو الذي إذا شرع لها  كلمة، أو جرياً بين الصفا والمروة أحدث ذلك أثره فيها.وإليكم مثلاً  محسوساً: أليس هذا المسجد النبوي بيت الله؟ الجواب: بلى. فلو أن أحدنا قال:  لأطوفن لله بالمسجد النبوي سبعة أشواط، وأخذ يتردد من غربه إلى شرقه مع  العرق والتعب، ويقول: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، سبحان الله، هل  يحدث هذا الطواف في نفسه شيئاً من الزكاة أو الطهر؟ والله! لا، ولا جراماً  واحداً.فإن قيل: بذل جهده وطاقته؟ فالجواب: هل الله شرع هذا وقال:  (وليطوفوا بمسجد رسولنا)؟ونعود إلى واقع الحياة، شرع الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه في دينه الذي أوجده لعباده أبيضهم وأصفرهم، شرع قطع يد السارق، إذا  سرق العاقل البالغ المكلف، أما طفل صغير أو مجنون فلا شأن لهما في القصاص،  سرق السارق فتقطع يده، هل تنتج هذه العملية شيئاً؟ الجواب: تؤمن أموال  المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ما إن يسرق السارق ويقام عليه حد الله فتقطع يده وتعلق  عند باب المسجد حتى يكف كل من في قلبه رغبة في أن يسرق مال الناس، ويتحقق  أمن، ووالله! لا يتحقق بغير ذلك حتى ولو جعلت عند باب كل بيت عسكرياً في  يده الرشاش، لو استعملت ما استعملت من الوسائل لتأمين أموال الناس فوالله!  ما تحقق ذلك، ولن يتحقق إلا بهذا الذي وضع الله من قانون حد السرقة، هذا  مثال. فكيف -إذاً- بشأن الروح وهي خفية، من يستطيع أن يطهرها أو يزكيها بما  يوجد لها من أذكار، من تسابيح، من حركات؟ لن يستطيع أحد، فمن رغب في تزكية  نفسه فليتعلم عن الله ورسوله الأعمال التي تزكيها، بشرط أن يكون مؤمناً  موقناً بها، وأن يؤديها كما وضعها الشارع، فإن زاد فيها بطل مفعولها، وإن  نقص منها بطل مفعولها، قدم جزءاً وأخر آخر بطل مفعولها، لا بد أن تؤدى  أداءً صحيحاً سليماً كما بين ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! هل فهمتم هذه المسألة في أذهانكم؟ لو يجتمع علماء  الملة على أن يبتدعوا لنا عبادة جديدة، وأخذنا نأتي ونفعلها، فهل يمكن أن  تزكي هذه العبادة أنفسنا؟ والله! ما زكتها أبداً، فلهذا اسمع أبا القاسم  -فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع- يقول: ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو  رد )، ويقول: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد )، ويقول: ( كل بدعة  ضلالة )، ما معنى (ضلالة)؟ تضل صاحبها وتسوقه في متاهات، ولا تنتج له عملاً  يزكي نفسه.                                                                     

** الإسلام ملة إبراهيم التي أوصى بها بنيه                                                                                                   * *

                               ونعود -معاشر الأبناء- إلى قول ربنا:  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ  مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [البقرة:130]، عرفنا هذه الملة؟ إنها -والله-  للإسلام، أي: إسلام القلب والوجه لله، انقياد في الظاهر والباطن لله،  استسلام كامل، قال: صم فصمت، قال: أفطر فأفطرت، قال: حج فحججت، قال: أعطِ  فأعطيت، قال: اسكت فسكت، هذا هو الانقياد، هذا هو الإسلام، بحيث لم يبقَ لك  حق في الاختيار فإن شئت فعلت وإن شئت لا، هذا -والله- ما هو بالإسلام.فمن  أسلم قلبه لله، فأصبح قلبه لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله، هذا همه، وأسلم  وجهه فلا يرى إلا الله؛ حيث وجهه يتجه، إن قال: نم نام، إن قال: قم قام،  أليس هذا شأن المؤمن المسلم؟  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  إِلَّا مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ  [البقرة:130]، فمن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم؟ لا  أحد، اللهم إلا من جهل قدر نفسه، ما عرف لنفسه قيمة ولا قدراً، هذا يرغب عن  ملة إبراهيم ويطلب ملة الشيطان.ما زلت أقول للسامعين والسامعات: إن ملة  إبراهيم هي الإسلام وهو دين الله في الأولين والآخرين:  وَوَصَّى بِهَا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ  [البقرة:132]، وصاهم بماذا؟ بالإسلام، ويعقوب جمع  أولاده قبل سكرات الموت:  إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ  بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   [البقرة:133]، ويوسف قال:  فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ  وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي  بِالصَّالِحِينَ  [يوسف:101]، وسائر الأنبياء من نوح عليه السلام، والله!  ما وجد نبي ولا ولي ولا عبد صالح إلا ويسأل الله الوفاة على الإسلام. إذاً:  رغب اليهود والنصارى حيث ابتدعوا اليهودية والنصرانية، ورغبوا بذلك عن ملة  إبراهيم، فكيف ترونهم: سفهاء أم رشداء؟ والله! إنهم لسفهاء، يرغبون عن ملة  إبراهيم وهم يعتقدون كماله واصطفاءه ورسالته ونبوته، ويرغبون عنها ويحدثون  بدعة اسمها اليهودية، والله يقول من سورة آل عمران:  مَا كَانَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا  [آل عمران:67]، إذاً: هل  بينكم من يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم؟! أعوذ بالله! لو نعطى الدنيا بما فيها  فوالله! ما رغبنا عن ملة إبراهيم، ما هذه الملة؟ إنها الحنيفية المسلمة  الطاهرة، هي معنى: لا إله إلا الله، لا عيسى ولا مريم، ولا العزير، ليس  هناك إلا الله الواحد الأحد، وهكذا ندخل في رحمة الله بكلمة: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله على علم، والله! إنا لعلى علم أنه لا يوجد في العالمين من  يستحق أن يركع له ويسجد أبداً إلا الله.وإن وجدتم في العالم من يخلق ويرزق  ومن يدبر حياة المخلوقين، إن وجدتم من هذا وصفه فاعبدوه، وهل نجد؟ كل  الخليقة مخلوقة مربوبة، والله خلقها، فكيف يعبد مخلوق مع خالق، مربوب مع  الرب؟ إذاً: كيف وجد الكفر؟ لأن الشياطين تدعو إلى ذلك، الشياطين هي التي  تدعو إلى الكفر بالله ولقائه، إذاً: فلنحمد لله على أننا -والله- لا نرغب  عن ملة إبراهيم، لا نرضى بملة من الملل، ولا بنحلة من النحل.                                                                     

** اصطفاء الله تعالى واجتباؤه لإبراهيم عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَّا  مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ  [البقرة:130]، ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدِ  اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:130]، من هو هذا الذي اصطفى  إبراهيم؟ الله جل جلاله، هو المخبر عن نفسه.ما معنى (اصطفاه)؟ اجتباه،  اختباره، كان العالم يفيض بالشرك والباطل، يعبدون الكواكب، يعبدون النجوم،  يعبدون التماثيل التي نحتوها وصوروها، فاصطفى الله تعالى إبراهيم من تلك  الأمة العريقة في الشر والباطل، واجتباه واختاره، وأصبح وليه بالحق، وأوحى  إليه شرعه، وبعثه إلى الخليقة يدعوها إلى (لا إله إلا الله، إبراهيم رسول  الله).من اصطفى إبراهيم؟ الله جل جلاله:  اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا   [البقرة:130]، وفي الآخرة كيف حاله؟  وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ  [البقرة:130]، ما معنى الآخرة؟ الحياة الآخرة، وهل هناك  حياة أولى؟ نعم. هي هذه التي نعيشها وتحياها الخليقة، هذه حياة فيها سمع  وبصر، وطعام، وشراب، ونكاح، ولباس، وتنتهي، هذه الحياة الأولى، ثم الحياة  الآخرة، وحذف لفظ (الحياة) واكتفي بالآخرة، لأنها معروفة.                                                                     

** مواكب المنعم عليهم                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   [البقرة:130]، من هم الصالحون؟ اسمع حكم الله في هذه البشرية، يقول تعالى  من سورة النساء من كتاب الله القرآن العظيم الذي نسخ به كل الكتب السابقة،  يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ [النساء:69]، من منكم  يحفظ هذه الجملة؟ والله! لهي خير له من مليون ريال إذا حفظها وفهمها وارتفع  مستواه فوق هذه البشرية الهابطة.  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69] من الرسول؟ هو هنا -والله- محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن (أل)  هنا للتعريف وللعهد. وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:69] أي: المطيعون؛ لأن (من) من ألفاظ العموم، أبيض، أسود عربي،  عجمي، من أي جنس كان.  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:69] أي: المطيعون  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:69]، لم يخرج منهم أبداً، بل في زمرتهم،  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:69]، هل أنعم عليهم بالذرية والأولاد،  بالأموال، بالجاه العريض الطويل، أنعم عليهم بالشرف، أنعم عليهم بالبترول،  بالصناعة، أنعم عليهم بماذا؟ أنعم عليهم بنعمة الإسلام، أسلموا قلوبهم  ووجوههم لله، تلك هي النعمة، ونحن نقول في كل ركعة:  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  *  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *   صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:5-7]، هل هناك نعمة  أعظم من نعمة الإسلام؟ البشرية تعبد الشياطين والأهواء والفروج والدنيا،  وأنت تعبد الرحمن الذي لا إله إلا هو، أية نعمة أعظم من هذه؟ البشرية تعيش  في الخبث والنجس، وأنت طاهر نقي صاف ظاهرك كباطنك، أية نعمة أكبر من هذه؟   مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:69] بالإسلام، وهو  إيمان وإحسان، ثم بين لنا مواكب هؤلاء المنعم عليهم، فقال:  مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ [النساء:69] هذا موكب،  وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ [النساء:69] موكب  ثان،  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ [النساء:69] موكب ثالث،  وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69]، موكب رابع، سبحان الله! من حيث الظاهر أفضلهم النبيون، ويليهم  الصديقون، وفي المرتبة الثالثة الشهداء، وفي الرابعة الصالحون، والله! ما  كان نبي إلا كان صالحاً، ولا كان صديق إلا كان صالحاً، ولا كان شهيد إلا  كان صالحاً، إذاً: فالبيت الجامع هو الصلاح، فمن منا يرغب أن يكون صالحاً؟  لك أن تكون صديقاً، لك أن تكون شهيداً، لك أن تكون صالحاً، إلا أن تكون  نبياً فلا، لا تطمع ولا تسل الله، لو وجدنا شخصاً يقول: يا ربي! اجعلني  نبياً، وطول الليل يبكي، فنقول: أنت تكلفت ما ليس لك، لو تدعو الله مليون  سنة فوالله! ما نبأك، ختم النبوات وانتهت، والنبوة ما تأتي بالطلب، الله  يصطفي، ينظر إلى من هو أهل ويؤهله حتى يصبح أهلاً فيتلقى المعارف الإلهية  بقلبه.                                                                     

** سبيل الدخول في موكب الصديقين                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: فمن منا يرغب أن يكون صديقاً؟ كلنا ذاك، إذاً: فإليكم  تعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، من الليلة فقط اعزم وصمم، وتوكل على  الله، ما يمضي عليك زمن إلا وأنت مسجل في ديوان الصديقين، ونشاهد ذلك فيك  أيضاً، اسمع الرسول الكريم يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب أمة الإسلام،  الأمة الحية التي تسمع وتبصر، لا الكافرة الميتة المشركة. يقول: ( عليكم  بالصدق ) أي: الزموه وحافظوا عليه، والصدق يكون في القول والعمل والاعتقاد،  لا في القول فقط، وإن كان هو الظاهر، صدق فلان في قوله، وصدق في عمله.(  عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر )، يقود، يسوق إلى البر، والبر:  الخير كله، كلمة جامعة، لا يوجد خير يخرج عن كلمة (بر)؛ لقول الله تعالى:   لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ  [آل  عمران:92].هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لنا: ( عليكم بالصدق )  الزموه، حافظوا عليه، تحروه، ( فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى  الجنة )، هل تفهمون معنى (يهدي)؟ حين أقول لك: أين بيت فلان؟ تقول: تعال  أوصلك إليه، فهذا هداني أم لا؟ هذا معنى الهداية. ( ولا يزال المرء يصدق  ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً )، لا شك أن فيكم من بدءوا منذ زمن،  ومنا من بدأ أمس، أو سيبدأ غداً، فالموكب ماش لا يرد أحداً.( عليكم بالصدق  فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال المرء -ذكراً  أو أنثى- يصدق ويتحرى الصدق -يطلبه ويبحث عنه- حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً  )، أصبح في الموكب الثاني بعد النبيين.                                                                     

** سبيل الدخول في موكب الشهداء                                                                                                   * *

                               من يريد منا أن يكون شهيداً في الشهداء؟ هذا المقام مقام  سام، ولكن باب الله مفتوح.أولاً: انوِ في قلبك -وكن صادق النية- أنه إذا  قام جهاد تحت راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، تحت بيعة مؤمن رباني،  يقود الأمة إلى صفاء الحياة وطهارتها، فإنك سترمي بنفسك، هذه النية أكدها،  ما إن ينادى مناد أنه لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وأن جاهدوا عباد  الله لإنقاذ البشرية وتطهيرها وتصفيتها إلا وأنت معه.ثانياً: اسأل الله  تعالى الشهادة في صدق، كلما دعوت الله قل: اللهم اجعلني شهيداً، اللهم اكتب  لي الشهادة في سبيلك، اللهم اجعلني من الشهداء، اللهم ارزقني الشهادة في  سبيلك، ومن عجيب فعل عمر أنه كان يقول: ( اللهم إني أسألك موتةً في بلد  رسولك وشهادة في سبيلك )، فتعجب بنيته حفصة بنت عمر : كيف يا أبتاه تسأل  الله الشهادة وتموت في المدينة! المدينة الآن مدينة إسلام، فكيف تحصل على  شهادة فيها؟ فيقول: يا بنيتي! فضل الله عظيم واسع. واستجاب الله لـعمر،  وطعن وهو في محراب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بالمؤمنين بين يدي  الله، أية شهادة أعظم من هذه؟ من طعنه؟ مجوسي من عبدة النار، أبو لؤلؤة كان  مملوكاً عبداً للمغيرة بن شعبة كسائر العبيد الذين يحصلون عليهم، ولكنه من  الحزب الوطني الذي ما إن رأى الإسلام يغمر تلك الديار حتى تكون لينتقم من  الإسلام الذي كسر عرش كسرى، وأطفأ نار المجوس، وظهرت أول طلقة وهي هذه، وما  زال ذلك الحزب يعمل إلى الآن.إذاً: سبحان الله! عمر يقول: ربّ أسألك شهادة  في سبيلك وموتة في بلد رسولك، كيف يتحقق هذا؟ هل تحقق أم لا؟ تحقق لـعمر  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.إذاً: فمن سأل الله في صدق الشهادة يقول عنه الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( بلغه الله منازل الشهداء وإن مات على فراشه ).  فالنية أولاً، إذا نادى منادي إمام المسلمين أن: حي على الجهاد فارتم معهم،  وإذا ما نادى مناد وما جاء جهاد حق كما هو واقع اليوم، فأنت ابقَ على  نيتك، واسأل الله أن يكتبك في عداد الشهداء، ومع هذه النية وهذا العزم أنت  من الشهداء ولو مت على فراشك. إذاً: هذه -إن شاء الله- نحصل عليها كالأولى.                                                                      

** سبيل الدخول في موكب الصالحين                                                                                                   * *

                               الثالثة والأخيرة: نريد أن نكون من الصالحين الذين نسلم  عليهم كلما نصلي: السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، السلام علينا وعلى  عباد الله الصالحين طول الحياة، وهذا اللفظ يشمل كل صالح في الأرض  والسماء، ولا يشمل الفاسدين والمفسدين في الأرض أو في السماء، وهل في  السماء مفسدون؟ إنهم الشياطين. فإن قلت: كيف نكون صالحين يا شيخ فهذه مسألة  صعبة؟ فالجواب: كلا أبداً، هذه أسهل، وهي: أنك تؤدي حقوق الله وافية، ما  تبخس الله ولا تنقصه حقاً من حقوقه، وأن تعبده وحده لا شريك له، هذا حق  الله، أن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع من أنواع العبادات.ثانياً: حق عباد الله،  فلا تبخس امرأتك حقها ولا ابنك ولا أباك ولا قريبك ولا البعيد، ولا أي  إنسان أبيض أو أسود، كافر أو مؤمن، لا تنقصه حقه، تؤدي حقوق العباد وافية،  لا تنقص منها شيئاً، بذلك تكون في ديوان الصالحين، أصبحت دون النبي ولكنك  صديق وشهيد وصالح، مع أن الكل يعود إلى زمرة الصالحين.وهذا إبراهيم ماذا  يقول تعالى عنه؟  وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي  الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [البقرة:130].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ  [البقرة:131]  رب من؟ رب إبراهيم، هو الذي قال له أسلم، ولعلكم تذكرون تلك التربية  الربانية، ففي سورة الأنعام يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  [الأنعام:74]، اذكر يا رسولنا، اذكر أيها المؤمن هذه  الحادثة الجليلة:  وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ   [الأنعام:74]، والعجيب أنه يوجد من المفسرين من يقولون: عمه، ويستسيغونه  نقلاً عن أهل الكتاب، يقولون: هو عمه. الله يقول: أبوه، وأنت تقول: عمه!  أما يستحي العبد أن يقول هذا؟ حتى لو عرفت أنه عمه، ما دام أن الله تعالى  قال: هو أبوه فلم تخالف قول الله؟! أعوذ بالله. وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً  [الأنعام:74]، يعتب عليه،  يوبخه، يؤدبه، ينكر عليه:  أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً  [الأنعام:74]  تعبدها!  إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  [الأنعام:74]، هذه  كلمة إبراهيم بعد اصطفاء الله له:  إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ  مُبِينٍ  [الأنعام:74].قال تعالى -وهو الشاهد-:  وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُوقِنِينَ  [الأنعام:75]، الله هو الذي رباه، هو الذي نماه، هو الذي  رقاه من حال إلى حال،  وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ   *  فَلَمَّا  جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي   [الأنعام:75-76]، قوله:  فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ  [الأنعام:76]  غطاه بظلامه، قال: رأى كوكباً، سواء الزهراء أو المريخ أو كوكب مشرق،   قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ  أي: غاب الكوكب  قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ  الآفِلِينَ  [الأنعام:76]، كيف يغيب ربي؟ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ  بَازِغًا  [الأنعام:77] طلع القمر،  قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ  قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ  الضَّالِّينَ   *  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  هَذَا أَكْبَرُ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا  تُشْرِكُونَ   *  إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [الأنعام:77-79]،  هكذا رباه ربه ورقاه حتى انتهى إلى الحقيقة.                                

** معنى الإسلام لله                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا يقول تعالى:  إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ قَالَ  أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [البقرة:131] أسلم ماذا؟ شاة أم بعيراً،  أم دراهم ودنانير؟ أسلم قلبه ووجهه لله، فكل أعماله لله، وهذا أيضاً نحن  عليه، هل فينا من يتزوج لغير الله، أو يطلق لغير الله، أو يبني لغير الله،  أو يهدم بناء لغير الله، أو يسافر لغير الله، أو يقيم لغير الله؟ والله! لا  يوجد، إذ نحن المسلمون لا نأتي ولا نذر إلا لله؛ لأننا وقف على الله، مضى  هذا فينا يوم نزل قول ربنا:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ  وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ  أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163]. أنت لماذا  أعفيت لحيتك؟ لله، وأنت لم حلقت؟ هل لله؟ لا والله، فهذه فضيحة، لا يقول:  لله، أنت لماذا تشرب هذا الكأس من الماء؟ لله؛ لأحفظ حياتي، وأنت لم تشرب  كأس الخمر؟ هل يقول: لله؟ إذاً: الحمد لله، فنحن من المسلمين، حياتنا وقف  على الله عز وجل:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ  وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163].هيا بنا إلى مزرعة لنجد  فلاحاً في يده المسحاة وهو يضرب باسم الله في الأرض، لم يا عم؟ قال: لله،  كيف يكون لله؟ هل الله أمرك بهذا؟ قال: نعم، أنا أفلح هذه الأرض من أجل أن  أحصل على قوتي وقوت أهل بيتي لنعبد الله؛ لأننا إذا ما اقتتنا متنا، فلا  نعبد الله، فلا بد أن نعمل لله، وهكذا ذو الصناعة في صناعته، وكل مؤمن عرف،  فإن حياته كلها وقف على الله عز وجل.                                                                     

** تجهيل المسلمين وإبعادهم عن إسلام الوجوه والقلوب لله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               والذي أبعد المؤمنين والمؤمنات عن هذا الطريق أنهم ما  عرفوا، والله! ما عرفوا، أما من عرف أخذ بطريق الهداية، فما أحوجنا إلى  العلم، فعدنا من حيث بدأنا، وهذه دعوة إبراهيم:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ  فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129]، يفعل معهم ماذا؟ هل يأتي لهم  بالخبز واللحم والمرق؟  وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129]  ماذا يصنع؟  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   [البقرة:129]. سلوا الدنيا تخبركم عن أصحاب رسول الله وأبنائهم وأحفادهم  طيلة ثلاثمائة سنة أو ثلاثة قرون، والله! ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بأمة أطهر  ولا أصفى ولا أعدل ولا أرحم ولا أتقى من تلك الأمة، كيف وصلت إلى هذا؟ ما  هي الجامعات التي درسوا فيها والكليات والمعارف؟ أين هي؟ إنها هنا، يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم فقط، فتفوقوا ونجحوا، ومن يوم أن أبعدوا  المسلمين عن كتاب ربهم وحولوه إلى المقابر وإلى دور الموتى، وصارت السنة  مهجورة؛ من ذلك اليوم ونحن نهبط حتى فقدنا كل شيء.أما فقدنا الأندلس؟ أما  فقدنا الجمهوريات الإسلامية في شرق أوروبا؟ أما استعمرتنا إيطاليا وفرنسا  وأسبانيا وبريطانيا؟ سبحان الله! المسلم يحكم من قبل الكافر؟ نعم هذا حاصل؛  لأنه ما هو بمسلم، ما أعطى لله شيئاً، هو مسلم بالاسم، لو أعطاه قلبه  ونفسه وماله ما استطاع الكافر أن يسوده ويحكمه، فما هي العلة؟الجهل، جهلونا  فسادونا، والآن نحن نصرخ: العلم .. العلم، فما استجابوا. وقد تقول: اسكت  يا شيخ، فما هناك بلد إسلامي إلا فيه وزارات المعارف والمدارس والكليات  والمعاهد، فما لك يا هذا؟فنقول: أين آثار ذلك؟ ما هو السر في ذلك؟ السر  أنهم ما طلبوا العلم لله، أي: ما طلبوه من أجل أن يعرفوا الله ويعرفوا  محابه ومساخطه، وكيف يجاهدون أنفسهم لتستقيم على منهج العلم والحق، فطلبنا  العلم للدنيا، حتى بناتنا، يبعث بابنته تدرس، هل من أجل أن تعبد الله؟ لا،  لو أرادت أن تعبد الله فستعبده في البيت، تتعلم من جدتها.. من أمها.. من  زوجها، تقول: كيف أذكر الله؟ كيف أصلي؟ تتعلم وتعبد الله، ولكن من أجل  الوظيفة، وقد بوب البخاري في الصحيح بـ(باب: العلم قبل القول والعمل).                                                                     

** طريق العودة إلى الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد يقول قائل: الآن يا شيخ كم صحت هذا الصياح، فماذا ينفع؟  دلنا على الطريق.فأقول: الطريق -والحمد لله- واضح سهل لا عقبات ولا أحجار  ولا حيات ولا بوليس ولا شرط، فقط أهل القرية المسلمة يتعاهدون لله فيما  بينهم أنهم يفزعون إلى ربهم كل ليلة من صلاة المغرب إلى العشاء في بيت  الرب، هذه أول خطوة، وهذا لا يوقف حياتهم أبداً ولا يعطلها، الفلاح يشتغل،  التاجر يشتغل، الصانع يشتغل، الكل عندما تميل الشمس للغروب يتوضئون ويلبسون  ملابسهم ويأتون بنسائهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت الرب تعالى، من يلومهم؟ من يسخر  منهم؟ من يضحك؟ يجتمعون في بيت الرب وسيهيئ الله لهم من يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة ويزكيهم، والله! ليهيئن لهم من يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم،  يوماً بعد يوم وعاماً بعد عام، كيف يصبح أهل تلك القرية؟ أنا أعرف كيف  سيصبحون، كالملائكة، لا خيانة، لا غش، لا حسد، لا كبر، لا إسراف، لا بذخ،  لا حب دنيا، لا تكالب على الشهوات، أم أنك تقول: هذا لا يمكن، محال! فأقول:  أنسيت سنن الله؟ الطعام يشبع والماء يروي والنار تحرق والحديد يقطع، سنن  لا تتبدل، إذاً: فتعلم الكتاب والحكمة لا بد أن ينتج الطهارة والصفاء،  والأمثلة قائمة والحياة شاهدة وما هو بأمر خفي.كم حياً في المدينة؟ قالوا:  سبعة عشر حياً، وفي بعض المدن عشرون، أهل كل حي يتعاهدون لله أنهم إذا مالت  الشمس للغروب يفرغون من أعمالهم، الحلاق يرمي الموسى ويغلق الدكان، التاجر  يغلق الباب، الصانع كذا، ويأتون إلى الجامع الذي في حيهم، لا يوجد حي ليس  فيه جامع أبداً في العالم الإسلامي من عرب وعجم، يجتمعون في بيت ربهم  يستمطرون رحمته، يبكون بين يديه، يذكرون اسمه، ويهيأ لهم أيضاً مرب حليم،  يجلس لهم جلوسنا هذا ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم العام بعد العام،  أسألكم بالله: هل يبقى في الحي لص مجرم، أو مسرف؟ والله! ما يبقى، فماذا  يصنعون بالمال؟ هل يبقى بينهم جائع؟ والله! ما يبقى، هل يبقى بينهم عار؟  والله! ما يبقى أبداً، هل يبقى بينهم جاهل؟ كيف يبقى الجاهل؟ كيف يوجد  الجاهل؟ويتم لهم من الكمال ما تم لأصحاب رسول الله وأبنائهم وأحفادهم في  العصور الذهبية، لا سيما في وقت كهذا.فما المانع أن يفعل المسلمون هذا؟ إلى  الآن ما عرفنا. هل سحرنا اليهود؟ لا ندري. ما هي الموانع؟ ما عرفنا. فهل  عرفتم سر هذا البكاء كم نبكي؟وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (89) 
الحلقة (96)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (58)* 

*

إن عقيدة التوحيد هي وصية الأولين والآخرين، وصية الآباء للأبناء، وصية  الأنبياء للأتباع، فلا حياة بلا توحيد، ولا دنيا ولا أخرى بدون عقيدة  صحيحة، وقد وصى إبراهيم الخليل بنيه بالتوحيد، أن يعيشوا عليه ويموتوا  عليه، ووصى به يعقوب بنيه، فلم يمت حتى استوثق منهم لأنفسهم، وعلم حقيقة  عقيدتهم، واطمأن إلى سلامة توحيدهم، وهذا من بر الآباء بالأبناء.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن  الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا  بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا  وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ  الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا  نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  تِلْكَ  أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا  تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:132-134] إلى آخر ما جاء  في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهانكم تلك البشرى النبوية التي أكرمنا الله  بأن أصبحنا من أهلها، وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فأبشروا بما  بشرنا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأخرى أيضاً هي قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان  كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).إذاً: بعدما تلونا آيات الكتاب هيا نتدارس تلك  الآيات:                               

** وصية إبراهيم ويعقوب بالملة الحنيفية                                                                                                   * *

                               ما معنى قوله تعالى:  وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  [البقرة:132]؟ ما هذه التي وصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب؟  ألستم ترغبون فيها؟ أما تريدون أن توصوا بها نساءكم وأولادكم وإخوانكم؟إنها  لا إله إلا الله، إنها الملة الحنيفية، الملة الإبراهيمية، وهي: أن نعبد  الله وحده ولا نعبد معه غيره، هذه هي التي وصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب  أيضاً، ويعقوب هو حفيد إبراهيم، إذ إبراهيم عليه السلام ولد إسحاق، وإسحاق  ولد يعقوب.وإسحاق ويعقوب بشرى الرحمن الرحيم لـسارة وإبراهيم، في قصة ضيوف  إبراهيم لما دخلوا عليه وقام بإكرامهم:  فَجَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ   *   فَقَرَّبَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَ أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ  [الذاريات:26-27]، وامرأته  قائمة ورأوها تعمل وتقدم الطعام فبشروها،  فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ  عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ  [الذاريات:29]، كيف ألد وهذا بعلي شيخاً؟   فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ   [هود:71].التبشير بإسحاق من باب المألوف، المرأة موجودة والفحل موجود وإن  كان شيخاً كبيراً وكانت المرأة عجوزاً لا تحيض ولا تحمل، فالله على كل شيء  قدير، لكن البشرى أن هذا المولود الذي يولد لكما سيكبر ويتزوج ويلد مولوداً  واسمه يعقوب، هذا ما يقدر عليه إلا الله،  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ  وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71]، إذاً: هذا يعقوب الذي يلقب  بإسرائيل. وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ  [البقرة:132] وهي: الموت  على لا إله إلا الله، لا تعترفوا بألوهية كائن من كان إلا الله، ولا تعبدوا  كائناً من كان إلا الله، فوصوا بها أولادكم وبناتكم ونساءكم كما وصى بها  إبراهيم.وها هو ذا يعقوب عليه السلام وقد حضره الموت، والصالحون قد يرون في  المنام أنهم يموتون ولا حرج، الرؤيا الصالحة جزء من النبوة. وَوَصَّى  بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ  [البقرة:132]  يناديهم: يا أولادي!  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا  تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:132].ومعنى: (اصطفى):  اختاره لكم واجتباه وانتقاه من بين الأديان الهابطة الباطلة التي هي بدع  وضلالات وخرافات، اصطفى لكم الدين الحق، إذاً بناء على هذا: الزموا هذا  الدين ولا تتخلوا عنه أبداً، حتى يوافيكم الموت وأنتم مسلمون؛ لأن من عبد  ثم انقطع كان كمن لم يعبد، لو عاش دهراً يعبد الله وقبل موته انقطع ضاع ذلك  كله ولم يثب عليه ولم يؤجر أبداً؛ فلهذا لا بد من مواصلة العبادة الحقة  القائمة على أساس التوحيد وعلى أساس ما شرع الله وبين من تلك العبادات حتى  الوفاة.                                                                      

** موافقة وصية النبيين لأمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بالديمومة على الإسلام                                                                                                   * *

                               وهذا الذي طالب به يعقوب بنيه طالبنا الله نحن به، أما قال  تعالى من سورة آل عمران:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:102]، لا يقولن قائل: أنا عبدت ربي سبعين سنة أو ثمانين قضيتها  رباطاً وجهاداً وإنفاقاً وصلاة وصياماً، والآن أستريح، فهل هذا ممكن؟ لو  يترك فريضة واحدة متعمداً محي ذلك كله وبطل، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:   وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ  أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   [الزمر:65]، مجرد شرك، ليس تركاً للعبادة بالكلية، فقط التفت بقلبه إلى غير  ربه فسأل غير الله أو تضرع إليه أو ذل له أو ركع له وسجد، فبطل كل  ذلك.وللعلماء في هذا مثل معقول جداً، وهو: إذا توضأ أحدنا وأحسن الوضوء،  وقبل أن يدخل الصلاة فسا أو ضرط فانتقض وضوؤه، هل ينفعه ذلك الوضوء؟ والله!  ما ينفعه، انتهى، فكذلك العبادة إذا داخلها الشرك وهو الالتفات إلى غير  الله رغبة فيه أو طمعاً أو خوفاً أو رهبة، فناداه أو استغاث به أو تملقه  وتقرب إليه بشيء بطل ذلك الدين كله وما أثيب على شيء.                                                                     

** معنى الدين وشروط كونه حقاً                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الدعوة دعوة أبينا إبراهيم:  وَوَصَّى بِهَا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ  [البقرة:132]، ويعقوب كذلك وصى بها  بنيه، واسمع ماذا قال؟  يَا بَنِيَّ  [البقرة:132] يا أولادي!  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ  [البقرة:132] الحق، ما معنى الدين؟الدين  العمل الذي تثاب عليه وتعطى الجزاء، وفيه معنى الذلة والخضوع لله، هذه  العبادة أقوال وأفعال شرعها الله لنا وأمرنا بها، بل وألزمنا بها ووعدنا  خيراً عليها أو شراً إن تركناها، هذه العبادات هي الدين، نعبده ويجزينا  عليها ويثيبنا بها كالدَين بين الناس في هذا المعنى.إذاً: اصطفى لكم الدين  الحق، والدين الحق يعتمد على أمرين:الأول: أن يكون الله هو شارعه ومقننه  وواضعه.والأمر الثاني: أن تؤديه على النحو الذي بين الله عز وجل، فإن زدت  أو نقصت، قدمت أو أخرت بطل، ما أصبح صالحاً لتزكية النفس وتطهيرها.آهٍ لو  عرف المسلمون هذا، الدين الذي هو عبادة الله لن ينتج لنا نتاجاً طيباً ولن  نسعد به في الدنيا ولا في الأخرى إلا إذا كان الله شارعه، الله منزله،  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مبينه ومفصله، فنأتيه كما أتاه الرسول ونؤديه  كما أداه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.وهذا يتوقف على العلم والمعرفة، يتوقف  على أن ندرس السنة والكتاب حتى نعرف الدين الصحيح من الباطل، حتى نعرف كيف  نؤدي هذا الدين تأدية من شأنها أن تزكي أنفسنا وتطيبها وتطهرها، لا بد من  العلم. 

** أهمية الوصية بالحقوق ووصية الأولاد بالثبات على الدين                                                                                                   * *

                                إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ   [البقرة:132] أيها الأبناء  إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ [البقرة:132]  أي: والحال أنكم مسلمون قلوبكم ووجوهكم وحياتكم لله عز وجل.هذه وصية يعقوب،  وقبلها وصية إبراهيم، ونحن نوصي أو لا نوصي؟ نحن ما من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة له  أو عليه حق يبيت ليلة إلا ووصيته عند رأسه، هذه الوصية المتعلقة بالحقوق،  إذا كان لك حقوق على آخرين أو كان عليك حقوق لآخرين ينبغي أن تكتبها، وهذا  لا خلاف فيه، وأعظم من هذا إذا مرض الفحل واجتمع عليه بنوه وأهله فيوصيهم  بوصية يعقوب لبنيه: (يا أبنائي) إن كانوا ذكوراً، (يا بناتي) إن كن إناثاً،  (يا أولادي) إن كانوا ذكوراً وإناثاً، يقول لهم: إن الله أكرمكم بالإسلام  واختاره لكم ديناً ووفقكم له فحافظوا عليه، فلا يمت أحدكم إلا وهو مسلم،  ونكون قد ائتسينا بالصالحين من قبلنا، أما أن يوصي أولاده بكذا وكذا وكذا  ويترك هذه الوصية فقد حاف وانحاز ولم يسلك سبيل الرشاد.أقول: كلنا مهيأ  للوفاة، فمن كان له بنون أو بنات أو أولاد واجتمعوا عليه وهو في سياقات  الموت فليذكر هذه الوصية ويوصيهم: أوصيكم يا أبنائي أو يا أولادي أو يا  بناتي أن تواصلوا دينكم وعبادة ربكم وإسلامكم لله حتى الموت، فإن الله  أمرنا بذلك فقال:  وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ [آل  عمران:102].ونحن مأمورون بالتواصي بالحق والتواصي بالصبر، لا سيما عند  سياقات الموت:  وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ  [العصر:3]. 

** وجوب النصح للناس                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد ذكرنا الصالحين وقلنا: الصالحون هم الذين يؤدون حقوق  الله كاملة لا ينقصها شيء أبداً، ويؤدون حقوق العباد كذلك، وفاتني أن أقول  لكم: إن من حق أخيك عليك أن تأمره بمعروف إذا تركه وإلا قصرت في هذا  الواجب، وأن تنهاه عن منكر إذا فعله أو ارتكبه أو قاله من باب حقه عليك أن  تنهاه، فإن لم تأمره ولم تنهه فما أديت هذا الحق. وقد تكلمنا على الحق  العام: لا تؤذه لا بسب، ولا شتم، ولا بضرب، لا تأكل ماله، لا تغتبه، أد له  الحقوق الواجبة له، وفاتنا أن نذكر: أن من أوجب الواجبات الحقوقية ألا ترى  أخاك تاركاً لمعروف وهو قادر على فعله وتسكت عنه ولا تعلمه، فما أديت حقه،  أو تراه يغشى ويرتكب ويفعل باطلاً منكراً وتتركه ولا تنصح له ولا تبين له  أن هذا باطل وأنه يضره ولا ينفعه؛ لأننا طمعنا في أن نكون من الصالحين، وقد  ذكرنا أننا إذا أردنا ذلك ما آذينا مؤمناً ولا بخسناه حقه وأدينا حق كل  صاحب حق، وبقيت هذه وهي أعظم، كونك تعيش مع أخيك وتراه تاركاً لمعروف ولا  تأمره به، أو مرتكباً لمنكر ولا تنهاه، هل أديت حقه؟ والله! ما أديت، فكيف  تصبح من الصالحين؟لأن الصالح هو الذي أدى حقوق الله كاملة ما بخسها ولا  نقصها ولا ترك ركعة أو سجدة، كل حقوق الله، سواء كانت صياماً أو زكاة أو  صلاة أو جهاداً، كل حقوق الله أداها وافية. وأدى حقوق العباد كذلك، سواء  كانوا كافرين أو مؤمنين، والكافر أيضاً تعيش معه أو هو جارك أو تعمل معه ثم  لا تنصح له بأن هذا الذي هو عليه يقوده إلى عذاب أبدي خالد في النار،  تقول: يا عبد الله! أنقذ نفسك، أنا ناصح لك، هذا حقك علي، هذا إذا كان  كافراً؛ فكيف بالمؤمن وأنت تراه تاركاً للمعروف أو مرتكباً للمنكر؟ ما أديت  حقه وافياً حتى تصبح في عداد الصالحين، لا بد من هذا.وبعض الناس إذا قلت  له: صل غضب، فدعه ينتفض ويغض، فغضبه وعدم رضاه لا يمنعك من أن تؤدي حقه  عليك، هذا من حقه عليك، قل له: يا عبد الله! والله إن من حقك علي أن أبين  لك وأن أنصح لك، ولتغضب أو لا تغضب، أنا مسئول، أنت عبد من عباد الله، نعيش  مع بعضنا في هذه الحياة، واجبك علي أن أبين لك وأنصح لك، لم؟ قل: أريد أن  أسجل في ديوان الصالحين، فإذا لم آمرك وأنهك فما أستطيع أن أسجل في ديوان  الصالحين، فلا بد من هذا.وإذا رفع العصا عليك فممكن أن نقول: إلا من أكره،  لكن كونه يغضب أو ينتفض هذا ليس بضار أبداً، لو تبتسم وتقول له: هذا واجبك  علي، أنا ملزم بهذا لأنك أخي، فوالله! ليعودن يبكي أو يضحك، ولا يغضب ولا  يسخط.وهكذا وصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ووصى بها يعقوب بنيه فقال:  يَا بَنِيَّ   [البقرة:132] يا أولادي!  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ   [البقرة:132] الحق الإسلام الملة الحنيفية، فبناء على هذا يا أبنائي واصلوا  العبادة، واصلوا الإيمان، واصلوا الطاعة؛ حتى لا تموتوا إلا وأنتم  مسلمون.وقد بينت لكم أن من عبد الله دهراً طويلاً ثم في آخر أيامه ترك  العبادة هلك، اللهم إلا عبد ما زال يعبد الله وفجأة أصيب بشلل أو شيء منعه  من العبادة، فهذا لا بأس عليه، أما أن يموت على ترك الملة والعبادة والطاعة  فلن يستفيد مما مضى كله، وقد أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين المسلمين بما كان  يأمر به إبراهيم أولاده:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:102].  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ  الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ  [البقرة:133] كذا وكذا، هذا الكلام موجه  إلى اليهود والنصارى الذين تعصبوا للبدعة، فاليهودية بدعة والنصرانية بدعة،  كالطرق عندنا: القادرية والتجانية والرحمانية، بدع ابتدعوها، الإسلام ليس  فيه قادري ولا رحماني ولا تجاني ولا عيساوي أبداً، مسلمون فقط، ابتدعوا  البدع، فهل اليهودية كانت موجودة على عهد موسى؟ والله! ما كانت، هي بدعة،  هل النصرانية كانت موجودة على عهد عيسى تسمى النصرانية؟ والله! لا وجود  لها، ابتدعوها، كما نقول: هل كان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الروافض والزيدية والباطنية والمعتزلة؟ ما كان هذا موجوداً، فضلاً عن  القادرية والرحمانية والتجانية، هذه بدع ابتدعها الناس واخترعوها وأوجدوها  لأغراض ليست شريفة في الغالب.قال تعالى:  أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ  حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ  [البقرة:133]، فهل وصى باليهودية بنيه، أم هل  وصى عيسى بالنصرانية؟ وهذا استفهام تقريع لهم وتوبيخ. أَمْ كُنتُمْ  شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا  تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي  [البقرة:133] هذا يعقوب عليه السلام وحوله اثنا  عشر رجلاً نبياً وهم الأسباط: يوسف ومن معه، اثنا عشر ولداً، وكل ولد تحته  أولاد؛ فلذا يسمون بالأسباط، أصبحوا قبائل.إذاً: يا من يدعون اليهودية  ديناً وهي بدعة منتنة، يا من يدعون النصرانية ديناً وهي بدعة باطلة! هل  كنتم حاضرين مع يعقوب لما حضرته الوفاة وهو يوصي أبناءه، هل وصاهم بيهودية  أو بنصرانية؟ ما عرفوها ولا ذكروها، فمن أين جاءت هذه؟ ابتدعتموها بعد غياب  ذاك النور الإلهي.يقول تعالى لليهود والنصارى:  أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ   [البقرة:133] أي: حاضرين، الشاهد الحاضر، والشهيد كذلك، مأخوذ من المشاهدة.  إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ  [البقرة:133] وليس شرطاً أنهم رأوا ملك  الموت معه، ولكن علامة الموت معروفة تظهر على المريض، وهو يشعر بها. إِذْ  قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ  [البقرة:133] الاثني عشر فحلاً، منهم يوسف عليه السلام،  ولعل أحفادهم وأولادهم بينهم أيضاً  إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ  مِنْ بَعْدِي  [البقرة:133] أنا إذا مت الآن فمن تعبدون أنتم بعدي؟  استفهام. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قالوا نبعد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إلهاً واحداً)                                                                                                   * *

                                قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ   [البقرة:133] ما نعبد غيره، نعبد. أيها الإخوة! ما معنى (نعبد) سلمكم  الله؟معناه: نطيعه في ذلة وخضوع، إذا أمرنا بالصيام صمنا، وإذا أمرنا  بالإفطار أفطرنا، إذا قال: جاهدوا جاهدنا، وإذا قال: اقعدوا قعدنا،  العبادة: الطاعة مع غاية الذل والتعظيم، أما طاعة بدون تعظيم للمطاع فما هي  عبادة، طاعة مع العنترية وعدم الاستكانة والذلة ما هي بعبادة أبداً، هي  مجرد طاعة لا نسميها عبادة، طاعة مع عدم تعظيم المطاع وإجلاله وإكباره  وتعظيمه ما تسمى عبادة، العبادة: هي الطاعة مع غاية الذل والتعظيم.فيعقوب  عليه السلام يقول لهم: يا أبنائي! ما تعبدون من بعدي إذا رحلت عنكم  وتركتكم؟  قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ [البقرة:133] أي: معبودك، ومعبود  يعقوب هو الله تعالى، لا يشك في هذا عاقل. نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ  آبَائِكَ [البقرة:133] أي: ومعبود آبائك. وسموهم:  إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ [البقرة:133]، وهل إسماعيل أبوه؟ إسحاق أبوه،  لكن العم إذا ذكر مع الآباء يقال له: أب، نحن الآن إذا مررنا برجل كبير  نقول: يا أبت! وليس في هذا عيب أبداً، ونقول للصغير: يا بني، والموازي لي  في سني أقول له: يا أخي، هذه هي آداب البشرية، فكل من كان أكبر منك هو  بمنزلة أبيك، ومن كان دونك هو بمنزلة ابنك، ارحمه كما ترحم ابنك، ومن كان  مساوياً لك هو بمنزلة أخيك، عامله معاملة الأخ.إذاً: فهذا يعقوب عليه  السلام، ومن هو يعقوب؟ هذا من أنبياء الله ورسله،  إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ  مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ [البقرة:133] أي:  معبودك الذي تعبده أنت وهو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو. وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ  [البقرة:133] من هم؟ قال:  إِبْرَاهِيمَ [البقرة:133] أولاً،   وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ [البقرة:133] ثانياً،  وَإِسْحَاقَ [البقرة:133].                                                                     

** إشارة الآية الكريمة إلى ولادة إسماعيل قبل إسحاق                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا إشارة إلى أن إسماعيل ولد لإبراهيم قبل إسحاق، والغريب  أن هناك من علماء المسلمين من يرون أن إسحاق ولد لإبراهيم قبل إسماعيل،  ويذكرون هذا في التفسير، مع أن هذه كذبة يهودية، اليهود يكرهون العرب  ودينهم وإسماعيل، فقالوا: إسحاق هو الأول! مع أن القصة واضحة كالشمس، لما  هاجر إبراهيم من العراق من أرض بابل هاجر معه سارة ، وهل كان معها ولد؟  والله! ما كان معها ولد، وكان معه لوط بن هاران ابن أخيه، فخرج هو وزوجته  وابن أخيه، هؤلاء الذين أسلموا ووحدوا الله، فلما ساح إبراهيم في الأرض  وانتهى إلى الديار المصرية كما علمتم أعطى الملك لامرأته سارة هاجر ،  فـهاجر تسراها إبراهيم لأن سارة أعطتها له، فأنجبت إسماعيل، فغارت سارة وما  أطاقت أن تراها تلد وهي ما ولدت، فمن هذه الغيرة أُمر إبراهيم بأن يبعد  إسماعيل وأمه حتى لا تتأذى وتتألم رحمة بها، وهي من هي، هي سارة امرأة  الخليل، فجاء بها إبراهيم إلى مكة وكانت وادياً ما بها أحد، فكيف نقول:  إسحاق قبل إسماعيل؟ والله يقول:  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ  وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71]، بشرها بالولد؛ لأنها كانت لا  تلد.ثم إنا نقول: هذا الأمر العلم به لا ينفع والجهل به لا يضر، فلهذا ما  نتعرض له، كون إسحاق أولاً أو إسماعيل أولاً، لا فرق بين هذا وذاك، وإنما  لما قالوا:  نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  [البقرة:133] فمعناه: أن إسماعيل كان قبل  إسحاق حسب الترتيب اللفظي. قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا  [البقرة:133]  لا ثاني له، أي: معبوداً واحداً.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ونحن له مسلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:133] منقادون خاضعون  مستكينون، يأمرنا فنطيع، ينهانا فنطيع، يخبرنا فنصدق، هذا معنى الإسلام.أين  اليهودية؟ قل لليهود والنصارى: هذا جدكم، هذا إسرائيل عليه ألف سلام يوصي  أولاده ويسألهم ويستنطقهم، فهل قالوا: إنهم يهود أو نصارى؟ قالوا:   وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ [البقرة:133]، فكيف أصبح الدين -إذاً- ثالوثاً؟  على كل حال القرآن بكَّتهم وأخزاهم وأذلهم، ولكن لا يريدون أن يعترفوا بهذه  الحقيقة؛ ليعيشوا على باطل اليهودية والنصرانية لتأكلهم جهنم، وإلا  فوالله! ما عندهم ما يعتمدون عليه أبداً في صحة بدعتهم، لا يهودية ولا  نصرانية، قال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا  نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ [آل عمران:67]، وهم مشركون.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ  [البقرة:134] ما  هناك حاجة إلى النزاع والصراع،  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ  [البقرة:134]  مضت وما بقي شيء، إذاً: لم نبقى نتشبث بالماضي، نحن أمام واقع جديد، أكرم  الله البشرية بالإسلام وأنزل كتاباً عظيماً هو القرآن الكريم، وحمَّله  رسولاً عظيماً شريفاً كريماً عاش على بلاغه وتبليغه ودعوة البشرية إليه،  فلم نتشاغل بالماضي؟ سبحان الله العظيم! تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا  مَا كَسَبَتْ  [البقرة:134] من خير أو شر، وتجزى بالخير كما تجزى بالشر.  وَلَكُمْ  [البقرة:134] أنتم أيضاً  مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ  عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:134]، معنى هذا: ما هناك حاجة إلى أن  يتشبث اليهود بدين سموه يهودية، ولا أن يتشبث النصارى بدين سموه المسيحية  أو النصرانية، الرب واحد لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه، الذي أرسل موسى وهارون  وأرسل عيسى، ونبأ إبراهيم ويعقوب وإسحاق هو الله، ها هو ذا تعالى قد أنزل  كتابه وبعث رسوله، أي عذر لكم أن تتركوا الإسلام؟ بأي منطق أو حجة أو عقل؟  أنتم تعبدون الله أم لا؟ عبدتموه دهراً، فأنزل كتابه وبعث رسولاً وأوقف تلك  العبادة كاملة ووضع شرعاً جديداً وقانوناً جديداً، فهل من العقل أن نقول:  لا ونتشبث بالماضي؟من الأمثلة القريبة المعقولة -لو يفهمونها- أنا نقول:  الدولة سنت قانون كذا وألزمت الشعب به، لا فرق بين الغني والفقير والكبير  والصغير لا بد من تنفيذ هذا القانون لصالح الشعب والأمة، بعد عشر سنين أو  عشرين سنة نسخته وأبطلته ووضعت غيره، هل يستطيع مواطن أن يقول: أنا أعمل  بذلك القانون الماضي؟ أسألكم بالله: لو يتشبث مواطن ويقول: لا، هذا كان  قانوناً شرعته الدولة، وهو يعلم أنه نسخ وأبطل العمل به ولم يصح أبداً أن  يعمل به مواطن، فالذي يعمل به هل يقال له: عاقل؟الدولة سنت قانوناً في  المال أو في غيره، وعمل به الشعب سنة أو سنتين أو عشر سنوات، ثم بدا لها أن  من المصلحة إيقاف هذا القانون واستبداله بقانون آخر أنفع للشعب، وعرف  المواطنون هذا وأخذوا يطبقون الجديد، لو قال قائل: أنا أعمل بهذا القديم  وأصر على ذلك فكيف ينظرون إليه؟ يرونه أحمق، ويؤدبونه ويقهرونه ويذلونه حتى  يخضع للقانون الجديد، ولا يسمح له أن يقول: لا، ذلك قانون شرعه الحاكم،  فهذه الصورة واضحة.ولذلك نقول: يا يهودي أو يا نصراني أو يا بوذي! ما دمت  تؤمن بالله وتشريعه وتقنينه وإرسال رسله؛ فها هو ذا تعالى الذي أرسل موسى  وأرسل عيسى أرسل محمداً وأبطل ما كان، وجاء بقانون جديد وكتاب جديد، فكيف  تؤمن بالكتب وبالرسل ولا تؤمن بهذا؟ هذه مهزلة؛ ولهذا فكفرهم عفن، ما له  أبداً قيمة، نعم لو كانوا ملاحدة لا يؤمنون بالله فهذا أمر آخر، لكن أنت  تؤمن بالله وبرسله وتعتقد أنك على دينه وسميته باليهودية أو النصرانية،  وجاء الكتاب العظيم والرسول الكريم فبين أخطاءكم ومفاسدكم وما أنتم عليه من  البدع والضلالات ونسخها بما هو النور والهداية، فبأي منطق أو ذوق تقول:  نتمسك بديننا؟ إذاً: ما تريدون الله ولا الدار الآخرة، أصبحت المسألة  قبليات وعصبيات، يقال: نتمسك بديننا، فهذا دين من؟ أليس هذا دين البشرية  كلها؟  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]، والرسول  يقول له ربه:  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ  [سبأ:28]،   قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا   [الأعراف:158] هل استثنى الله شعباً أو أمة، أبيض أو أسود؟ كلمة (الناس)  تشمل البشرية كلها، ما بعث للعرب فقط ولا للعجم فقط ولا لأهل إقليم، كانت  الرسل تبعث في أممها بحسب الأحوال والظروف، والله العليم الحكيم، وقد علم  الله أن يوماً سيأتي تصبح البشرية فيه كلها كأنها إقليم واحد، والآن ارفع  صوتك في آلة من الآلات والعالم يسمع، إذاً: ما هناك حاجة إلى أن يبعث في كل  إقليم رسول ما دامت الدعوة تصل في يومها.فنقول: آمنا بالله .. آمنا بالله  .. آمنا بالله، سبحان الله العظيم! أرسل محمداً إلى الأبيض والأسود وإلى  الناس كافة لعلمه بما سيقع وما يوجد في الكون من هذه الآلات والاتصالات،  حتى يصبح العالم وكأنه إقليم واحد، وأما القرون الماضية فأهل كل إقليم  منقطعون في إقليمهم، حتى إن فيهم من يعيش ثمانين سنة أو مائة سنة ما يخرج  من ذلك المكان، ولا يشاهد رجلاً من إقليم آخر؛ لانعدام الاتصالات. فعلم  الله عز وجل ما سيكون فبعث رسولاً واحداً للبشرية كلها،  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا  [الأعراف:158]، ما  استثنى أحداً، وتحقق هذا، ومن أراد نجاته من عذاب الخلد بعد نهاية هذه  الحياة فهذا هو سبيل النجاة، يؤمن بمحمد رسولاً وبالقرآن كتاباً ويعبد الله  بما جاء به الكتاب والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                 

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          هذه الآيات -كما قلت لكم- كانت خطاباً لليهود والنصارى:  أَمْ  كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ   [البقرة:133] ماذا؟  مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي  [البقرة:133]، فماذا  قالوا؟ هل قالوا: نعبد عيسى؟ قالوا:  نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ   [البقرة:133]، من هم؟  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا  وَاحِدًا  [البقرة:133] أيضاً،  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:133]،  آمنا بالله وأسلمنا لله.ثم قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ  [البقرة:134] فما  سبق من باب البيان والتوضيح وإيقاع الحق في موقعه، وإلا فدعنا منهم فقد  مضوا،  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ  [البقرة:134]، وهانحن أمام وحي جديد  وتنزيل وكتاب ورسول وقانون وشريعة، فلم نتشاغل بالماضي؟ أما نريد أن نسعد  ونكمل في حياتنا في الدنيا والآخرة؟ تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ  [البقرة:134] لها ما كسبت تجزى به، أم  أن هناك من لا يجزى بكسبه؟ لا يوجد إلا مجنون، وإلا فكل ذي عقل سيجزى بكسبه  خيراً أو شراً. لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا  تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:134]، هل يسأل اليهودي أو  النصراني عما كان يعمل الماضون؟ ما يسأل عنه أبداً، ما هو بمسئول، قد يسأل  المرء عن عمل عمله هو، من نشر بدعة وعلم الناس باطلاً فكل الذين عملوا به  هو يسأل عنه؛ لأنه كسبه، من دعا إلى ضلالة، من دعا إلى فتنة، من دعا إلى  باطل واستجاب الناس له، فكل كسبهم هو يجزى به، وهم كذلك يجزون به، ولكن بما  أنه هو الذي نشر هذا الباطل فسوف يحاسب ويجزى به.وقوله تعالى:  لَهَا مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ  [البقرة:134] كقوله:  وَلا تَزِرُ  وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى  [فاطر:18]، الوازرة: الحاملة للوزر، والوزر هو  حمل الذنوب والآثام، وقد بين هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأدق صورة،  حين توضع الموازين في ساحة فصل القضاء للحكم بين الخلائق، ويجيء الرب تبارك  وتعالى ليحكم بين عباده، يخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الأم توضع  حسناتها في كفة الميزان وسيئاتها في الكفة المقابلة، ويستوي الوزن، فتأتي  لابنها وتقول: أي بني! لقد علمت أني كنت لك خير الأمهات، فيقول: نعم يا  أماه. فتقول: أريد حسنة فقط من حسناتك ترجح بها كفة حسناتي، فيجيبها الولد  بقوله: أي أماه! أعلم أنك كنت خير الأمهات لي ولكن نفسي نفسي، إذا أعطيتك  حسنة فرجحت كفتك سأدخل النار، ويأتي أيضاً الابن إلى أبيه والأب إلى ابنه:  يا أبي! يا بني! يطلب حسنة واحدة فما يتحقق ذلك أبداً،  وَلا تَزِرُ  وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى  [فاطر:18]،  وَإِنْ تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ إِلَى  حِمْلِهَا لا يُحْمَلْ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى  [فاطر:18]،  ولو كان أماً أو أباً، ما تجد أبداً من يساعدك، ومن يحمل معك.إذاً: فمن  الجد ومن النصح للنفس أن نترك ما كان عليه الأولون من ضلالة أو هداية،  ولنعمل على هداية أنفسنا وإصلاحها وإسعادها، لا نشتغل بالماضي ونعتز بما  ليس بعز، هذه هداية الله عز وجل لعباده. تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا  مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:134]، وهذا الذي ينبغي أن نعيش عليه ونذكره، نحن نعتز  بآبائنا وأجدادنا وقبائلنا ومذاهبنا وطرقنا، فينبغي أن نعمل على هداية  أنفسنا وإنقاذها، لا ننظر إلى الماضي كما كان، فهل أخذنا بهذه الهداية  الإلهية؟نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا وإياكم لسلوك سبيل الرشاد، وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (90) 
الحلقة (97)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (59) 


*

*
لما جاء وفد نصارى نجران اجتمعوا مع اليهود عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وأخذوا يتجادلون في مجلسه، وقام بعضهم بتسفيه بعض، وكفر بعضهم بعضاً،  فقالت يهود للنصارى: كونوا على اليهودية لتهتدوا، وقالت النصارى لليهود:  كونوا على النصرانية تهتدوا، فجاء خطاب الله عز وجل لهم بأن من أراد  الهداية الحقة والاستقامة على الدين القويم فعليه أن يؤمن بالله، وبما أنزل  على النبيين والمرسلين دون تفريق بينهم ولا انتقاص من قدرهم.                     

**مكانة المدينة النبوية وخصوصيتها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة ما  زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات التي نستعين  الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا قُلْ  بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *   قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا  أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا  نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   [البقرة:135-136]. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! اذكروا أن هذه  السورة مدنية، ومرحباً بالمدنيات والمكيات، والمدنية: هي التي نزلت في  المدينة النبوية، وأين توجد المدينة النبوية؟ والله! إنها هذه لهي، فالحمد  لله، لو كنتم في كندا أو في الصين أو اليابان وذكرت لكم المدينة النبوية  فكيف يكون شعوركم وانفعالكم؟ ستتمنون لو كنتم فيها، ها أنتم الآن فيها، فهل  أحسنتم قيامكم فيها؟ هل عرفتم أنها حرم؟ ( المدينة حرام من عير إلى ثور،  من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس  أجمعين، لا يقبل منه صرف ولا عدل ). هل تعلمون أنكم مطالبون بآداب خاصة في  هذه الديار؟ قد تقولون: نعم يا شيخ، ولكن غلبتنا الدنيا، غلبتنا الأهواء،  غلبتنا الشهوات. فأقول: إذاً: انهزمتم، مشيتم وراء عدوكم، وقد حذركم الرحمن  فقال:  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا  إِنَّمَا يَدْعُوا حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ   [فاطر:6]، فاحذري يا أمة الله احذر يا عبد الله أن ترتكب معصية في هذه  البلاد، إنها قدس وطهر، ومن لم يعرف ما هي المعصية فليسأل أهل العلم، فإن  هذا السؤال واجب؛ لقول الله تعالى:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43].ومن هنا لم يبق بين المسلمين الجديرين  بهذا الاسم جاهل من امرأة ولا رجل، ولا يحتاجون إلى قرطاس ولا قلم، وإنما  قبل أن يقدم على الشيء يسأل أهل العلم، فإن قالوا: نعم هو مما أحب الله؛  فباسم الله يقدم عليه، وإن قالوا: هذا مما كره الله تركه، ولا نزال نسأل  ونعمل حتى نصبح علماء رجالاً ونساء، لكن صرفونا، فماذا نصنع؟ هل من عودة؟  نحن عائدون إن شاء الله تعالى.                                                                 

**سبب هجرة اليهود من الشام إلى المدينة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          هذه المدينة عند نزول هذه الآيات كان فيها وفد نجران، واليهود  مقيمون يعيشون في المدينة، ووفد نجران نصارى صليبيون مسيحيون والعياذ  بالله، كانوا يسكنون في جنوب الجزيرة، واليهود يسكنون بالمدينة، فمن أين  جاءوا؟ هل تعرفون من أين جاء اليهود؟ جاءوا من الشام، من القدس، فلم جاءوا  إلى هذه المدينة وما فيها إلا السبخة وحبات التمر والعنب؟الجواب: لأنهم  لاقوا الأمَرَّين من النصارى، النصارى هم الذين أسقطوا دولة بني إسرائيل،  وهم الذين شردوا بني إسرائيل، ولم سلطهم الله عليهم؟ لأنهم فسقوا عن أمر  الله، وخرجوا عن طاعته، وهل لذلك صورة ينظر إليها؟الجواب: انظر إلى العالم  الإسلامي اليوم ومنذ قرون وقد فسق عن أمر الله وخرج عن طاعته، فاستوجب  النقمة، فسلط الله عليهم بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وهولندا، وما  زالوا تحت النظارة أيضاً، مزقوهم وشتتوهم، أين الدولة الإسلامية التي أصبحت  ثلاثاً وأربعين دولة؟ أين المذهب الإسلامي؟ سبعون مذهباً، أين الأمة؟  انتهت، بسبب ماذا؟ بسبب الفسق، ما معنى الفسق هذا؟ إنه الخروج عن طاعة الله  وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاعة أولي الأمر حكاماً وعلماء هداة  مبينين.فبنو إسرائيل كانوا أعز منا وأكرم، هم أبناء الأنبياء، فلما فسقوا  عن أمر الله فشاع فيهم الزنا، وأصبحت المرأة تتبرج، تلبس الكعب الطويل هذا  الذي يلبسه نساؤكم وبناتكم، هذا أخبرنا رسول الله به من بداية أمرهم، أكلوا  الربا، هجروا كتاب الله، أعرضوا عن ذكر الله كحالنا، فاستوجبوا نقمة الله،  فسلط عليهم الرومان، فشتتوهم ومزقوهم وعذبوهم، لم؟ لأنهم أعداؤهم قتلوا  إلههم، من قتل عيسى في اعتقاد النصارى؟ اليهود هم الذين قتلوه، والذي يقتل  إلهك تنظر إليه؟ أين إيمانك؟ الذي تعتقد أنه قتل ربك هل تحبه وترضى عنه؟  كانوا يقلونهم كالسمك في الزيت؛ لأنهم قتلوا إلههم، ووالله! ما قتلوه،  أخبرنا العلام الحكيم بقوله من سورة النساء:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا  صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157].إلا أن الجريمة جزاؤها  حاصل، لأنهم قتلوا من شبه وصلبوه وعلقوه، فكأنما قتلوا عيسى، أما عيسى روح  الله فما قتلوه أبداً ولا صلبوه، إنه في الملكوت الأعلى، رفعه الله من  روزنة البيت والبيت مطوق بالشرطة.إذاً: فهاجروا إلى هذه الديار لوجود الأمن  فيها، فهنا أمة جاهلة أمية لا تعرف شيئاً وهم أهل كتاب وعلم يسودون بين  الجهال، وإلى الآن العالم يسود بين الجاهلين أحبوا أم كرهوا، هذا من  جهة.ومن جهة أخرى: أنهم يتطلعون إلى النبوة المحمدية، عندهم من الأدلة  القطعية في التوراة والإنجيل أن نبي آخر الزمان قد أظل زمانه، إنه يخرج من  بين جبال فاران، جبال مكة، فقالوا: هذا الذي نعز به ونسود، متى ظهر في تلك  الديار احتضنا دعوته ومشينا وراءه وأعدنا من جديد مملكة إسرائيل، فنزلوا  المدينة وقبلها ديار متصلة كتبوك وخيبر وتيماء.. وما إلى ذلك.وشاهد ذلك يا  أهل القرآن من سورة البقرة التي ندرسها، إذ قال تعالى عنهم:  وَكَانُوا  مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:89] ما  معنى: يستفتحون عليهم؟ يقولون لهم: إن نبي آخر الزمن قد أظل زمانه وسوف  نؤمن به ونمشي وراءه ونقاتلكم وننتصر عليكم،  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ   [البقرة:89] أي: من قبل ظهور الرسالة المحمدية والأنوار المحمدية يستفتحون  على المشركين، يقولون: سوف نفعل ونفعل ونفعل،  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا  عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:89].وكان بالمدينة ثلاث قبائل كبرى: بنو قينقاع في الوسط، بنو  قريظة في الجنوب، بنو النضير في الشمال، وكانوا مسيطرين، فلما هاجر الحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة ارتجت المدينة تحت أقدامهم، ما إن كانت  وقعة بدر في السنة الثانية وشاهدوا انتصار رسول الله والمؤمنين حتى تغيرت  قلوبهم ووجوههم وعرفوا، وأخذوا يجادلون ويخاصمون ويدعون العلم فوق ما  نتصور، ولو تتبعنا القرآن لوقفنا على ذلك.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا كونوا هوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الآن جاء وفد نجران من النصارى وتلاعنوا، فكفَّر اليهود النصارى  وكفَّر النصارى اليهود أمام الرسول والمؤمنين:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ  الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:113]، كفَّر  بعضهم بعضاً في مجالس العلم بين يدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقرآن  دون هذا وسجله:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ  وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ عَلَى شَيْءٍ  [البقرة:113] لا شيء من  الدين الحق، وصدقوا في تكفير بعضهم بعضاً؛ إذ -والله- ما هم على شيء لا  اليهود ولا النصارى، اليهود مشبهة، وقالوا: عزير ابن الله، وفسقوا عن أمر  الله في كل مجالات الحياة، والنصارى ماذا فعلوا؟ قالوا: عيسى ابن الله وأمه  مريم إله وروح القدس إله، وتاهوا، فهل هم على شيء؟ والله! لا شيء، سبحان  الله! انتصر الإسلام وهم يشاهدون وكفر بعضهم بعضاً، وسجل الله هذا.وواصلوا  الحجاج والجدال ومشينا معهم في هذه الآيات الكريمات، وانتهينا الآن إلى  قوله تعالى:  وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا   [البقرة:135].قال اليهود للنصارى: كونوا يهوداً تهتدوا، وقالت النصارى  لليهود: كونوا نصارى تهتدوا، قالوا للمسلمين: كونوا يهوداً أو نصارى  تهتدوا، هكذا يعرضون بضاعتهم الفاسدة، بعضهم ماكر خادع، وبعضهم مقلد جاهل  تابع. وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى  [البقرة:135] أي: يهوداً أو  نصارى؛ تهتدوا إلى سبيل الرشاد وطريق السلامة، إلى منهج الحق والعدل  والخير والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً وما كان من المشركين) * * 

                               والله تعالى مع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين، فماذا  قال تعالى ليفصل هذا النزاع؟ قُلْ  [البقرة:135] يا رسولنا، أيها المبلغ  عنا، يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَنِيفًا  [البقرة:135]، بل نتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً، وأنتم تزعمون أنكم  إبراهيميون وأنكم على ملة إبراهيم، وتحبونه وتعتزون به، وتقولون: نحن على  ملة إبراهيم، وقد عرفتم من إبراهيم.  قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَنِيفًا  [البقرة:135]، ما معنى: حنيفاً؟ أي: كان موحداً، ما كان والله  مشركاً، كان حنيفاً إذ أوجده الله في عالم ليس فيه من يوحد الله عز وجل،  العالم يفيض بالشرك والكفر، فمال إبراهيم عن آلهتهم ودياناتهم ومعتقداتهم  وأصبح وحده، فقالوا: هذا حنيف؛ لأنه مأخوذ من الحنف وهو التواء الرجلين  وميلهما إلى بعضهما، نعم هو حنيف مائل عن ديانات الباطل واعتقادات الشر  والفساد إلى الحنيفية ملته، وهي أن لا إله إلا الله.وقال بعضهم: حنيف من  باب التفاؤل، لأن الجنف ضد الحنف، الجنف هو الميل، فمن باب التفاؤل قالوا:  حنيف، ما قالوا: جنيف، ولسنا في حاجة إلى قول الناس في هذا الباب، حسبنا أن  نعرف أنه كان موحداً ومن حوله من العالم كانوا مشركين، فالموحد منا هو  الحنيف؛ لأنه على نهج إبراهيم وعلى طريقته وملته.فما كان إبراهيم -والله*-  من المشركين أبداً، وها أنتم أيها اليهود والنصارى مشركون، فكيف تنتسبون  إلى إبراهيم؟ إذاً: اتركوا الشرك وتخلوا عنه وابتعدوا من ساحته لتكونوا  حنفاء على ملة إبراهيم، أما وأنتم مشركون بالله عز وجل تعبدون معه غيره  وتقولون: نحن على نهج إبراهيم، نحن على ملة إبراهيم؛ فهذه الدعوى باطلة  وكذب ولا تصح، ادعاها العرب المشركون وقالوا: نحن على ملة أبينا إبراهيم،  فهل كان إبراهيم يعبد الأصنام والأحجار والأهواء والشهوات؟ كان موحداً،  فوحدوا الله تكونوا مؤمنين وتكونوا إبراهيميين على ملة إبراهيم.فهذا كلام  قليل، ولكن كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يجادلهم ويحاجهم فوق ما  نتصور، لكن القرآن يذكر المسائل بإيجاز؛ لأنه كتاب يحفظ في الصدور.إذاً:  لما قال اليهود للمسلمين: كونوا يهوداً، وقال النصارى: كونوا نصارى، وقال  اليهود للنصارى: كونوا نصارى، قال تعالى:  قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [البقرة:135] هي التي نكون عليها، هي التي ندين لله بها، هي التي ننضم  إليها، أما تلك البدع من اليهودية والنصرانية والشرك فلا حاجة لنا فيها،  باطل هذا كله، بل نتبع ملة إبراهيم حال كونه حنيفاً مائلاً عن كل الأديان  الباطلة إلى دين الحق، حتى قالوا فيه: حنيف أو جنيف.                                                                     

** عظم منة الله تعالى على العبد بالإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: وجههم رسول الله باسم الله، فمن أمر الرسول أن يقول  هذا؟ الله عز وجل،  قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا   [البقرة:135]، هذا الذي نلتزم به، هذا الذي نتبعه، هذا الذي نعيش عليه، فلا  يهودية ولا نصرانية ولا مجوسية ولا شرك ولا باطل، هذا هو الحق، من هداهم  لهذا؟ الله جل جلاله، هيا نحمد الله لنا ولهم، الحمد لله .. الحمد لله،  لولا الله ما كنا في هذا المجلس، ولا نعرف لله كلاماً، ولا نعرف لله ديناً  ولا ملة، فالحمد لله.أتظنون أن هذا رخيص وتفضلون عليه شيكاً فيه مليار  دولار؟ أقسم لكم بالله جل جلاله على أن مؤمناً كهذا الشاب بيننا لو وضع في  كفة ميزان ووضع العالم كله من أهل الشرك والباطل والكفر في كفة لرجح بهم،  أما تعطون قيمة للإسلام والمسلمين؟إليكم هذا العرض السريع لنتأكد من صحة  القضية: كان أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً مع بعض أصحابه في ظل  جدار، فمر رجل من الفقراء المؤمنين دميم الخلقة، والله يخلق ما يشاء، فمر  وسلم ومضى، فلما غاب عنهم قال لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تقولون في  هذا الرجل؟ فقالوا: هذا حري -جدير- بأن إذا خطب لا يزوج، وإذا قال لم يسمع  له، وإذا أمر لا يطاع، لم؟ لضعفه وعدم حاجة الناس إليه، فسكت أبو القاسم،  وأخذ في تعليمهم وتزكية نفوسهم، حتى مر منافق من أعيان المنافقين في الأبهة  والمنظر واللباس والصحة البدنية، فلما غاب عنهم قال: وما تقولون في هذا؟  وهذا من باب التعليم بواسطة السؤال والجواب، فقالوا: هذا حري إذا خطب أن  يزوج، وإذا أمر أن يطاع، وإذا قال أن يسمع له.فقال لهم الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: والله! إن ملء الأرض من مثل هذا لا يعدل ذاك الذي قلتم فيه كذا  وكذا. ملء الأرض من هذا المنافق لا يزن أبداً ذاك المؤمن الضعيف القصير  الدميم الخلقة، فمن هنا عرفنا أن مؤمناً يزن ما على الأرض من الكفار من  اليهود والنصارى والبوذيين والمجوس والمشركين.أزيدك
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (91) 
الحلقة (98)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (6) 


بيّن القرآن جملة من صفات المنافقين وأحوالهم، ومن ذلك أنه ضرب مثلين  يبينان تخبطهم وضياعهم في الدنيا ومصيرهم البائس في الآخرة، حيث لا يجدون  مفراً ولا مهرباً؛ والسبب في ذلك أنهم فقدوا كل استعداد للاهتداء، فلا  يسمعون، ولا يبصرون، ولا يعقلون، فلذا هم لا يرجعون عن غيهم وكفرهم، فكانت  عاقبتهم ماحقة.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  ليلتنا هذه كسابقتها ليلة القرآن الكريم، وها نحن مع قول ربنا عز وجل بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ  نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ  وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ   *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ  فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   *  أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ  ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ  مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ   *   يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ  مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:17-20].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات!هذا السياق الكريم نراجع فيه ما سبق أن درسناه ووقفنا عليه  وفهمناه إن شاء الله ربنا.  

** أصناف الناس                                                                                                   * *

                               عرفنا أن هناك ثلاث فرق: فريق المؤمنين الصادقين في  إيمانهم، والذين بشرهم الله بالفلاح والفوز. أي: بالنجاة من النار ودخول  الجنة؛ دار الأبرار.والفريق الثاني هم الكفار، وهم صنفان: صنف توغلوا في  الكفر والظلم والشر والفساد، فطبع على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم، وجاءت الغشاوة  على أبصارهم، فهم -والعياذ بالله- آيسون من رحمة الله، ولهم عذاب عظيم.وصنف  آخر لم يتوغلوا في الكفر والشر والفساد، فهم مستعدون لقبول الإيمان  والاستقامة على منهج الرحمن، وبذلك يفوزون مع الفائزين بالنجاة من النار  ودخول الجنة.ولم قلنا هذا؟ لأن الآية الكريمة تقول:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:6] والعلة  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى  سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:7] فهذا نوع من الكافرين توغلوا في الكفر، وضربوا فيه حتى ختم على  قلوبهم فمن أين يدخل الإيمان؟! أنذرهم أو لا تنذرهم، خوف أو لا تخوف، أغلق  الباب؛ بسببهم هم، أما الله تعالى فحاشاه.والفريق الثالث: هم المنافقون،  والمنافقون هم الذين يبطنون الكفر ويخفونه في قلوبهم وفي صدورهم، وينطقون  بالإسلام والإيمان بألسنتهم وجوارحهم، وهؤلاء هم شر الخلق؛ فأذاهم وضررهم  على الإسلام والمسلمين أكثر من ضرر الكافرين الصرحاء البين كفرهم.                                                                      

** من صفات المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               هنا نتلو الآيات التي نزلت في المنافقين، قال تعالى:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:8-11] قال تعالى:   أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ  [البقرة:12].وقفة: بمَ كان فسادهم  أيها المستمعون؟ بارتكاب معاصي الله ورسله.خذوا هذه قاعدة ثابتة: المفسد في  الأرض هو الذي يعصي الله تعالى فيها بترك ما أوجب الله وارتكاب ما حرم  الله. والمصلح في الأرض والصالح هو الذي يعبد الله تعالى فيها بما  شرع.فالإصلاح والصلاح يبقيان على النعمة، والفساد والإفساد هما سبب زوالها.  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:11] أي:  بارتكاب الذنوب والمعاصي  قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ   [البقرة:11] لأنهم يبررون تلك الذنوب، فقد تكون اتصالاً بالكافرين  وباليهود، فيقول: من أجل الدفع عن البلاد والعباد، قال تعالى:  أَلا  إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ  السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:12-13] ومعنى هذا أنهم يدعون المعرفة، ويدعون العلم،  فإذا قال لهم مؤمن من أقاربهم أو ممن شاهدهم يتخبطون في ضلالهم: آمنوا كما  آمن فلان وفلان، والمؤمن ما يرتكب هذه الذنوب، ولا يغشى هذه الكبائر،  يقولون:  أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ ؟! إيمان الرجعيين  والمتخلفين و.. و.. كما سمعنا؛ لأن هذه الآيات وإن نزلت في المدينة لعلاج  المنافقين من اليهود والعرب، إلا أنها عامة خالدة ببقاء هذه البشرية، فتطبق  على كل منافق ومنافقة في أي زمان وجد أو في أي مكان كان؛ لأنها آيات  الهداية الإلهية، فإذا قرئت على الناس وفهموها ينتفع بها الكثيرون ممن في  قلوبهم مرض، فهي خالدة بخلود هذه البشرية إلى أن تنتهي، فلهذا تتنوع  الأساليب والعبارات والمعنى واحد. قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ  السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   *   وَإِذَا لَقوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا  [البقرة:13-14] في  مجلس من المجالس وفي خلوة من الخلوات  وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ  [البقرة:14] من الإنس لا من الجن، من هو الشيطان؟ الذي لا  خير فيه، وكله شر، وكل سلوكه وكل قوله وعمله يدعو إلى الشر، هذا هو  الشيطان؛ لأن إبليس لعن وأُبلس من الخير كله، وذريته لا خير فيهم البتة،  فأيما إنسي أو جني ينسلخ من الخير ويصبح همه .. تفكيره .. قوله .. عمله ..  سلوكه .. كله في أودية الشر، فقد أصبح شيطاناً وإن كان اسمه خالداً أو  إبراهيم، فالخلو إلى شياطينهم هو أن يتصلوا بأصحاب المؤامرات والباطل،   قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ  [البقرة:14] فقط  بأولئك المغفلين؛ الرجعيين من المؤمنين.قال تعالى:  اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ  بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  [البقرة:15] يعاملهم  بالمثل، يستهزئون بالمؤمنين والله عز وجل يستهزئ بهم  وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي  طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  [البقرة:15] فلا يفيقون ولا يستفيقون إلى أن  يدخلوا جهنم.ثم قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:16] أي: البعداء، فأشار  إليهم بلام البعد هنا لبعدهم عن ساحات الخير والفضيلة والكمال والنعيم في  دار السلام،  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى   [البقرة:16] أي: أعطوا الهدى الذي هو الإيمان والاستقامة على دين الله،  واستعاضوا عنها الكفر والشرك والعياذ بالله، إذاً: فكيف تكون تجارتهم هذه  رابحة؟ قال:  فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ   [البقرة:16]. فالذي يعطى الإيمان والاستقامة على منهج الحق، ويستبدل بذلك  الشرك والنفاق والكفر، يصبح شر البرية والخليقة، فهذا ما ربحت تجارته بل  خسرت خسراناً أبدياً،  فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا  مُهْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:16] في سلوكهم أو في بيعهم وشرائهم، وما اهتدوا إلى  سبيل نجاتهم وفوزهم.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ضرب الله تعالى للمنافقين مثلين: مثلاً نارياً ومثلاً مائياً،  والمثل في الحقيقة صفة من الصفات، وهو يضرب من أجل تقريب المعاني إلى أذهان  المستمعين والذين يتلى عليهم كلام الله.فالمثل الأول يقول تعالى:   مَثَلُهُمْ  [البقرة:17] في ماذا؟ في خسرانهم، في ضلالهم، في حيرتهم، في  تخبطهم، في مصيرهم  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا  [البقرة:17] جاء  بالحطب وأشعل النار من أجل أن ينتفع بها، فيرى الحية إذا جاءته واللص إذا  هاجمه، فيرى ما هو في حاجة إلى رؤيته؛ لأن الظلام صعب،  فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ  مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ  [البقرة:17] فلما اتقدت واشتعلت  وأضاءت ما حولهم جاءت ريح عاصفة أطفأتها، ومطر غزير أطفأها، وبقوا في  الظلام.فهذا مثل المنافقين الذين يؤمنون ثم ينتكسون ويعودون إلى الكفر، فهم  يظهرون الإيمان كأنهم مؤمنون، وهم في ظلام الكفر والشرك والعياذ بالله   مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا  حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا  يُبْصِرُونَ  [البقرة:17]. هذه مصيبة عظيمة، فتصور أن أناساً في خلاء  والظلام دامس، فلا يعرفون كيف يتحركون، فجاءوا بحطب وأوقدوا نارهم فاتقدت،  واستنارت المنطقة، وفجأة يذهب الله بنورهم، ويبقون في ذلك المكان.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون)               * * 

          قال تعالى:  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   [البقرة:18] (صم) ما يسمعون، لو ناداهم مناد: أن تعالوا هنا، النجاة هنا،  الطريق من هنا! لا يسمعون.(بُكْمٌ) لو أرادوا أن ينادوا من بعيد: ألا من  ينقذنا؟ ألا من يدلنا على الطريق؟ لا يتكلمون.(عُمْيٌ) لو كان لهم أبصار  فيمكن أن يشاهدوا حركة فينادوا أو يصرخوا.إذاً: خذلوا تمام الخذلان، فلهذا  لا يرجعون إلى سبيل النجاة وطريق السلامة والسعادة.وهذا مثل لبعضهم يتناسب  مع كل فريق،  مَثَلُهُمْ   في نفاقهم وكفرهم وترددهم ورجوعهم إلى الباطل  بعد مشاهدة الحق، أي: المثل الذي يتلاءم مع واقعهم هو هذا  كَمَثَلِ  الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا  [البقرة:17] لأجل الانتفاع بها  فَلَمَّا  أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي  ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ   *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   [البقرة:17-18] لو بقيت لهم أسماعهم وأبصارهم وألسنتهم ينطقون، فيمكن أن  يخرجوا من الفتنة، لكن فقدوا كل ذلك، وهذا معناه أنهم كفروا وتوغلوا في  الكفر كأولئك الذين ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم، وهذا  النوع لا يرجعون  فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ  [البقرة:18].   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق ... )               * * 

          أما المثل المائي فجاء في قول الله تعالى:  أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ  [البقرة:19] الصيب: المطر الذي يصب، ويقال فيه: الصيب، ويقال  فيه: المطر،  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ   [البقرة:19] مطر مصحوب بالظلام، ظلام السحاب وظلام الليل، وفيه رعد قاصف  وبرق يخطف الأبصار، حالة من أصعب الأحوال  أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي  آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ  [البقرة:19] أصوات الصواعق تفزعهم، وتكاد  تقتلع قلوبهم، فلهذا يدخلون أصابعهم في آذانهم حتى لا يسمعوا صوت الرعد،  لم؟ قال:  حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ  [البقرة:19] خوفاً من الموت، فيحاولون ألا  يموتوا بالصواعق التي تنزل، وأنتم تعرفون الصاعقة -أعاذنا الله وإياكم  منها- قطعة من النار تسقط على منزل تهدمه، وعلى جماعة تبيدهم وتحرقهم   حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:19] لا مهرب،  من أين ينجون والله قد أحاط بهم؟!إذاً هذا المنظر لا يطاق.الخلاصة قوله:   أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ  أي مثلهم كصيب أي: مطر  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  من فوق  فِيهِ   ذلك الصيب أو ذلك المطر  ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ  أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ  وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:19] محيط بالكافرين اليوم وقبل  اليوم، ما قال: والله محيط بهم، سجل عليهم الكفر، وليكن اللفظ عاماً إلى  يوم القيامة، والله محيط بكل شيء، فالملكوت كله في يده، وإذا كانت الأرض  يجعلها في كف والسماوات مطويات في آخر، إذاً ما بقي من هو خارج عن قدرة  الله وإحاطته بالخلق!  وَاللَّهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ مُحِيطٌ  [البروج:20]  والله محيط بكل شيء.إذاً: فمن أين تأتيهم النجاة والمهرب؟!                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ   [البقرة:20] يكاد ويقرب البرق أن يخطف أبصارهم، وهذا تشاهدونه عند البرق   كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ  [البقرة:20] لما يضيء البرق يمشون  خطوات، ولما ينتهي يقفون  كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا  أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا  [البقرة:20] وقفوا، فلاحظ هنا: القرآن الكريم  آياته تنزل صباح مساء ويوماً بعد يوم وكل يوم، وتلك الآيات تتلاءم مع هذا  المثل.إذا نزلت الآيات تندد بالمنافقين والكافرين، وتنذر وتخوف يكادون  يصعقون، وإذا نزلت الآيات فيها انفتاح وانفراج وما تعرضت لهم مشوا في  إيمانهم وواصلوا يوماً أو يومين، فإذا ما نزلت الآيات ترعبهم يقفون، وهذا  مثل الآيات القرآنية النازلة من السماء مع أنوار الله  أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ  فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ  بِالْكَافِرِينَ   *  يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا  أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:19-20] آمنا بالله، إن الله على كل شيء  قدير.ما فعلت هذه الآيات في ذلك المجتمع؟ طهرته، نقته، صفته، ومن مات على  النفاق كانوا أفراداً معدودين، ومن عداهم دخلوا في رحمة الله، وأسلموا وهم  في دار السلام مع مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين؛ لأنهم  عولجوا بهذا النور الإلهي، فلهذا أيما مجتمع قلَّ عدده أو كثر، عرب أو عجم  مصاب بهذه الأمراض، فإن علاجه بهذا القرآن الكريم، ولو أن أهل القرية أو  الحي اجتمعوا طول السنة والآيات تتلى كأنها تنزل يوماً بعد يوم، فلا بد وأن  تطهر قلوبهم، وأن تزكوا نفوسهم، وأن تتغير طباعهم، وتتبدل مفاهيمهم  وأذواقهم؛ لأنها سنة الله، فما أنزل هذا الكتاب إلا للشفاء والدواء  والعلاج، وتطهير القلوب والنفوس، ولكن إذا ترك المؤمنون أو المسلمون  الاجتماع على كتاب الله فما أصبحوا يسمعون آية، ولا يتلى عليهم هذا الكلام  الإلهي، وتزداد ظلمات نفوسهم، ويصبح حالهم كالمثل الأخير، فإذا فرج الله  عنهم غماً أو كرباً فرحوا وحمدوا الله، وإن جاء الظلام والكرب -والعياذ  بالله- انتكسوا!                                                                  

**ضرب الأمثال للمنافقين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          هنا نعيد المثلين السابقين متأملين ومتدبرين، فهذان المثالان  المائي والناري ضربهما الله للمنافقين الذين توغلوا في الكفر والشرك  والنفاق، والذين بين بين، يترددون فيمشون خطوة ويقفون، ولم لا يواصلون  المشي؟ لأنهم مرتبطون بنياتهم وأفكارهم وعقائدهم وصلاتهم برؤسائهم من  الشياطين.                                

** المثل الأول: المثل الناري                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ  نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ  وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ   *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ  فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ  [البقرة:17-18] وهذا ينطبق تمام الانطباق على من  أصيب بالإلحاد، وعلى من أصيب -والعياذ بالله تعالى- بالشرك والكفر، فزين له  الشيطان ذلك، وأغواه دعاة الباطل والشر ففقد نوره من قلبه وبصيرته من  نفسه، فينطبق عليه هذا المثل تمام الانطباق:  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ  نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ  وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ  [البقرة:17] وهل الكفار  والمنافقون والمشركون اليوم يبصرون حقيقة؟ نعم هم يبصرون ما تبصر البهائم،  فلا هم لهم إلا بطونهم وفروجهم، وهل هذا حقيقة الإبصار؟! فلا يشاهدون شيئاً  فيعيشون في الظلام  ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي  ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ  [البقرة:17]. صُمٌّ  [البقرة:18] لا يسمعون،  اقرأ عليهم القرآن لا يسمعون، حي على الصلاة لا يسمعون، أن اتقوا الله لا  يسمعون .. فالأصم لا يسمع. بُكْمٌ  [البقرة:18] لا ينطقون بالمعروف، ولا  بالخير، ولا بالفضيلة، ولا بالهدى أبداً، بل لا ينطقون إلا بالخبث، والعبث،  والشر، والفساد. عُمْيٌ  [البقرة:18] هل شاهدوا آيات الله في الكون؟ فهل  نظر أحدهم فقط إلى القمر وقال: سبحان الله؟! من علَّق هذا الكوكب في  السماء؟! من سخره ليضيء لنا، ولنعرف أعداد أيامنا وأعوامنا؟! هل نظر أحدهم  إلى الشمس وفكر في طاقتها الملتهبة؟ ومن أوجد هذه الشمس؟ لم وجدت؟ لم تطلع  وتغيب؟ لم.. لم؟ ما يبصرون.وقد يتناول عنقود العنب فلا ينظر كيف كان، ولم  كان، ومن كونه، ولم.. لا سؤال أبداً، لا ينظر إلى نفسه فقط، ما أنت يا عبد  الله، ومن أنت، ومن أين أتيت؟ وإلى أين تذهب؟ كيف وكيف وكيف..؟ لا يبصرون،  وهذا شأن من على بصره غشاوة من بياض فما يبصر شيئاً. صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ  فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ  [البقرة:18] ومن أصيب بالصمم أصبح لا يسمع، بالبكم  أصبح لا ينطق ولا يسأل، بالعمى أصبح لا يبصر.. كيف يرجع؟ قولوا: كيف يعود  إلى بيته أو إلى عمله؟ مثل عجب!                                                                      

** المثل الثاني: المثل المائي                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  أَوْ  مثل آخر مائي  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   مطر، لكن مصحوب بالرعد والبرق الخاطف والرعد القاصف  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ  [البقرة:19]، أهله كيف  يتحركون؟  يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ   [البقرة:19] خوف الموت. الآيات القرآنية تمثل هذا المنظر لما كانت تنزل،  وكذلك لو أنها تتلى بحق، ويسمعها البشر وتبلغهم فإنهم يصابون بمثل ما أصيب  به المنافقون، والله يخافون وترتعد فرائصهم، ويعودون إلى الحق  فِيهِ  ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ  مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:19] أينما كانوا، وحيثما وجدوا، وفي كل زمان ومكان الله محيط بهم،  فإما أن يطهروا ويكملوا، وإما أن تنزل بهم نقم الله عز وجل، ولا تظن أن  أمريكا وأوروبا واليابان والصين سوف يبقون هكذا، والله إن يوماً لا بد منه،  ويريهم الله عجائب قدرته.أما من ينتسبون إلى الإسلام فقد يعجل الله لهم  العقوبات؛ ليريهم آياته؛ لعلهم يرجعون كما قال تعالى من سورة السجدة:   وَلَنُذِيقَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الأَكْبَرِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ  [السجدة:21] فإذا أذاقهم العذاب وما رجعوا  استحقوا حينئذ الإبادة الشاملة.أما الكفار فيبقيهم، ويملي لهم، ويزيد في  أعمارهم، في أولادهم، .. إلى ساعة ما، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:  وَلا  يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ  تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِنْ دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [الرعد:31] .قال تعالى:  ... وَاللَّهُ  مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ   *  يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ  كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ  قَامُوا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ   [البقرة:19-20] هؤلاء يرجى لهم العودة، وعادوا بخلاف النوع الأول، فلهذا  دخلوا في الإسلام، وقلَّ من مات من المنافقين على النفاق والكفر؛ لأن هذه  الآيات تنزل أنواراً من السماء، وهم عرب يفهمون لغة القرآن، فدخلوا في رحمة  الله نساء ورجالاً وأطفالاً، وإنما اليهود قلَّ من دخل منهم في رحمة الله؛  لعلة عرفناها وهي الشعور بأنهم أكمل الناس، وأنهم أبناء الأنبياء، وأن لهم  شأناً ومنزلة عند الله، فغرر بهم رؤساؤهم فرفضوا الإسلام؛ خشية ألا يبقى  لهم أمل في مملكة بني إسرائيل وإعادة مجدهم كما كانوا أيام الاستقامة على  منهج الله على عهد داود وسليمان ومن بعدهم.وهنا قد يسأل السائل عن الرعد:  جاء في التفاسير منهم من يقول: الرعد هذا صوت ملك، والبرق شرر يتطاير من  فمه؟ والله ما ذكر هذا، ولا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر بهذا التفسير،  وهذا منقول ومأثور عن بني إسرائيل، فالرعد صوت إذا سمعناه ينبغي أن نقول:  سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته، وبهذا علمنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.أيها المؤمن! أيتها المؤمنة! إذا سمعت صوت الرعد فقل: سبحان  من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته، الرعد يسبح، والنمل يسبح، وليس  الرعد فقط!  وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لا  تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ  [الإسراء:44] ليس التسبيح خاصاً بالرعد، وإنما  لما نسمع هذا الصوت المدوي، المتكون من السحب المتراكمة هنا نقول: سبحان من  يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة يسبحون من الخوف منه  يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ  مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ  [النحل:50] فكيف إذاً  بالبشرية، لم لا تسبح ربها؟ سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من  خيفته!فهذا الصوت ليس صوت الملك، والملك ما هو ذات كذواتنا حتى يكون له صوت  هو هذا الرعد، نعم لو نطق ملك من الملائكة، قد يكون له صوت إذا أراد الله  أن يسمعنا أسمعنا، وجبريل كان ينزل في صورة إنسان ويسمعون كلامه، والرسول  يفتيه ويجيبه، لكن ما دام على هيئته الملكية الخاصة لا يمكن أن نسمع له  صوتاً. الآن الملائكة معنا ويكتبون هل نسمعهم؟ فلم نسمع صوت الرعد فقط  ونقول: ملك؟! هذا الدوي نتيجة الاحتكاك بين السحب المتراكمة.وأما البرق قد  عرف أخيراً بالسالب والموجب من الكهرباء، فالاحتكاك بين تلك الجزيئات يحدث  هذا، الآن احتكاك بالسلكين، هذا سالب وموجب يوجد النور.نعم. يجب أن نؤمن  إيماناً يقينياً أن الرعد والبرق من فعل الله عز وجل، كما كل الكون  والمخلوقات من فعل الله وخلقه وتدبيره، وإذا سمعنا الرعد وصوته نخاف ونخشى  أن تنزل بنا صاعقة.الآن أوجدوا للبلاد التي يكثر فيها الرعد والصواعق آلة  يجعلونها في أعلى مكان تبعد الكهرباء وتسلبها، فما تنزل الصاعقة.وكل ما في  الأمر أننا نقول: صوت الرعد ليس بصوت ملك، ونكذب على الله وعلى الملائكة لو  قلنا ذلك؛ إذ لو كان صوت ملك ما سكت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولبينه  ولقال لنا، وضرب المثل، فما دام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ذكر هذا فما  نلتفت إلى روايات يذكرها الناس أو فلان في التفاسير محكية عن بني إسرائيل  كـابن منبه وغيره.إذاً: والبرق هذا فعل الله عز وجل، ونحن الآن نشعل النار  في السعف أو لا، في الحطب؟ نحك الصخر على الصخر فتشتعل النار، وحجرين  تحكهما على بعضهما البعض فتشتعل النار، فهذا الاحتكاك في تلك الأجرام يوجد  هذا النور أو النار.والواجب الذي نحن أهله إذا سمعنا صوت الرعد أن نخاف،  ولا بأس من الله عز وجل أن يعاقبنا بذنب من ذنوبنا، فتنزل صاعقة علينا،  فنفزع إلى الله ماذا نقول؟ سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته  .. سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته، وتبقى قلوبنا معلقة  بربنا، فهو الذي يدفع المكروه عنا، وهو الذي يقينا العذاب ويحفظنا مما  يؤذينا؛ إذ هو مفزعنا وملاذنا بخلاف الكافرين، إلى من يفزعون؟ إلى من  يلجئون؟ خسران كبير، فما عندهم مفزع، ولا ملجأ، ولا ملاذ، فانظر الفرق  بيننا وبينهم، نحن أحياء وهم أموات.                                                                                                        

**علامات المؤمن والمنافق والكافر والفاسق                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين! انتهى الحديث عن الفرق الثلاث، وقد ذكرت لكم قاعدة حاولوا أن تحفظوها، وخاصة طلبة العلم، ما هي؟  ‏                                

** علامات المؤمن                                                                                                   * *

                               لو قلنا: ما هو الإيمان الصحيح لنكون من الفرقة الأولى؟  قالت العلماء: الإيمان الصحيح هو اعتقاد الحق في القلب، والعربنة عليه  بالنطق: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، والبرهنة عليه  والتدليل بالعمل. فهذا هو المؤمن المبشر بالجنة، والمبشر بالفوز والنجاة  في الدنيا والآخرة.اعتقد الحق لا الباطل، وما أكثر المعتقدين للباطل،  ويظنون أو يعتقدون أنه حق، فنحن نعتقد الحق الذي علمناه الله ورسوله، وهو  أولاً: أنه لا إله إلا الله، لا عيسى ولا البتول، ولا جبريل، ولا عبد  القادر ، ولا الملائكة، ولا كائن يستحق أن يؤله بالعبادة إلا الله، لم؟  لأنه هو الخالق، الرازق، المدبر، هل من خالق غير الله؟ والله لا يوجد،  ودلونا على من خلق بعوضة .. ريشة في طير .. شعرة في آدمي أو حيوان؟  أَلا  لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ  [الأعراف:54]، فما دام لا خالق، ولا رازق، ولا  مدبر الحياة إلا هو، إذاً قل: لا إله إلا الله، واعتقد هذا الحق، هذا  اعتقاد حق أو باطل؟! اعتقاد حق. أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله.. هذا الاعتقاد  حق أو باطل؟ حق، كيف؟ هذا كتاب الله أين يُذهب بعقول البشر، ولولا أن الله  تعالى أرسله ونبأه كيف يوحي إليه كتابه؟ وهذا الكتاب ليس رسالة أو صفحة،  هذا الكتاب قل الآن للإنس والجن: يتلاءمون ويجتمعون على أن ياتوا بسورة من  مثله، فما هو مجرد كتاب حوى علوم الكون كله، الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ارتاب أو  شك فما زال التحدي قائماً:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:23-24] هل فعلوا بعد ألف وأربعمائة سنة وزيادة  ما فعلوا، ولن يفعلوا، حتى لو أرادوا واستطاعوا يختم الله على قلوبهم، يختم  الله على ألسنتهم، يفقدهم عقولهم ونطقهم ولن يأتوا، وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا.إذاً هذا الكتاب العظيم؛ القرآن الكريم حفظه النساء والرجال في  صدورهم أربعة عشر قرناً، يحمل الهدى والخير والنور والإصلاح، ولم تعرف  الدنيا قط كتاباً أسمى ولا أعز من هذا الكتاب، ومن أين جاء هذا الكتاب؟  أنبتته الشجرة، أو رمى به البحر، أو وجد في جبل! كيف هذا الكتاب؟!والبشري
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (92) 
الحلقة (99)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (60) 

إن جدال اليهود والنصارى ليس مبنياً على حجة، وتفاخرهم فيما بينهم ليس له  شاهد من واقع، إنما هو محض افتراء على الله وتألٍ عليه سبحانه، فلا  اليهودية مقبولة عنده سبحانه، ولا النصرانية مرضية عنده عز وجل، فلا بد لهم  من أجل نيل رضا الله من الدخول فيما دخل فيه المؤمنون، من إيمان بعقيدة  التوحيد، ودخول تحت راية الإسلام الصافي، حتى يتجنبوا ما أعده الله  للمؤمنين من الوعيد.  

**حكم التمسح والتبرك بمنبر المسجد النبوي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُمْ بِهِ فَقَدِ  اهْتَدَوا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ  فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *  صِبْغَةَ  اللَّهِ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ    *  قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ   [البقرة:137-139].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! وقف إلى جانبي  شيخ كبير يقول: إن منكراً شاهده بالمسجد النبوي، فلم لا يغير هذا المنكر،  فما هو؟ قال: إن المنبر الذي يخطب عليه إمام المسجد يوجد به حلق أو كذا يرى  الناس يتمسحون بذلك ويضعون أعينهم عليه متبركين.فالجواب: هؤلاء عجم،  وليسوا بعرب، لو كانوا يعرفون لساننا لجلسوا إلينا ولبينا لهم الطريق،  وعلمناهم الهدى الذي جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن علماءهم  غشوهم وما نصحوا لهم، فما عندنا حَجَر في العالم ولا حلقة باب ولا عتبة ولا  جدار نتمسح به ونتبرك سوى الحجر الأسود، وكل تمسح وكل تبرك بالجدران  بالقباب بالحجارة هو من عمل أهل الجاهلية وليس من الإسلام في شيء، ما عندنا  إلا الحجر الأسود، والركن اليماني نضع أكفنا هكذا عليه فقط، اتباعاً لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والحجر الأسود يقبل، من استطاع أن يقبله بفيه  فليفعل، وإذا ما استطاع فليضع يده عليه ويقبلها، فإن عجز فإنه يشير إعلاناً  بأنه عجز، وما عدا ذلك فما أوصانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء  نقبله أو نتمسح به أو نتبرك قط، لكن الجهل الذي غشينا وغطانا، وأصبح كالليل  المظلم فوقنا منذ قرون ليس منذ قرن واحد، تركنا في هذا التخبط والحيرة،  ولو قلت لهذا المسلم: هذا لا يجوز فإنه يغضب، وإن قلت: هذا ممنوع حرام فلن  يفهم، فماذا تصنع؟ أتتقاتل معه؟ لا يحل ذلك عندنا؛ لأنه يريد الخير، ولكن  ما عرفه، ويأثم لأنه ما سأل أهل العلم.                                                                 

**وجوب العلم بحكم العمل قبل الإقدام عليه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأعيد ما سبق أن ذكرت، واحفظوا وبلغوا إن كنتم تريدون الملكوت  الأعلى، إن كنتم تؤمنون بالجنة دار السلام والانتقال إليها بعد الموت،  اعلموا أنه لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يقدم على أمر حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه،  فلا يعتقدن عقيدة في نفسه حتى يسأل أهل القرآن والسنة: هل هذه العقيدة مما  شرع الله ورسوله أم لا؟ فإن قالوا: نعم، قال: إذاً: أعتقد. وأصر عليه حتى  الموت، وإن قالوا: هذا المعتقد باطل لا وجود له في كتاب الله ولا في هدي  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب عليه أن يغسل قلبه منه، وأن ينحيه من نفسه  بالمرة؛ لأنه يريد الملكوت الأعلى، ولا يقول قولاً ولا يتكلم بكلمة حتى  يعرف هل أذن الله فيها أو لم يأذن، أتعبدنا الله بهذه الكلمة أو لم  يتعبدنا، فإن عرف أنها من دين الله وأن الله شرعها في كتابه وبينها رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الكلمة وحافظ عليها، فإن قيل له: هذه ليست بدين ولا  بعبادة شرعها الله فإنه لا يقولها أبداً، ولو هدد ولو توعد بالسجن والضرب  فإنه لا يقول الباطل، ولا يأكل لقمة حتى يعرف هل أذن الله في هذا الطعام أو  لم يأذن، ولا يشرب شراباً حتى يعلم آلله أذن فيه أو لم يأذن، بل ولا يمشي  مشية حتى يعلم آلله أذن في هذا النوع من المشي أو لم يأذن. ولو أخذ  المسلمون بهذا المبدأ في قرية من القرى فقط فلن يحول الحول عليهم إلا وهم  علماء، ولكن ما نبالي أوقعنا في الحلال أو الحرام، أصبنا أم أخطأنا، نأتي  ما تمليه نفوسنا، وما تزينه شياطيننا، فغرقنا في ظلمات الجهل والإثم، فمن  ينقذنا، من يمد يده إلينا؟ أما الله فقد بين، وحسبنا أن أنزل كتابه وبعث  رسوله ودعا رسوله ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة، ما مات وترك شيئاً تحتاجه الأمة إلا  بينه، ونحن الذين أعرضنا، فماذا نصنع؟  

**وقت انغلاق باب التوبة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن ما زال الحجاج مع اليهود والنصارى، ما زال الصراع والنزاع  والجدال والخصومة مع اليهود والنصارى إلى أن تطلع الشمس من مغربها، ومن ثم  ينتهي كل شيء، وهل ستطلع الشمس من المغرب؟ إي ورب الكعبة، يختل فلكها  ويضعف، فترجع إلى الوراء، ونراها قد طلعت من المغرب، ومعنى ذلك أن المؤمن  مؤمن والكافر كافر، والبر بر والفاجر فاجر، والمتقي متق، والفاسد فاسد،  أغلق باب التوبة، باب التوبة مفتوح لا يغلق إلا عند ما تغرغر النفس في حال  نزعها، إذا غرغرت أغلق باب التوبة على هذا المريض، ثم طلوع الشمس من  مغربها، إذا لاحت في الأفق من الغرب علمنا أن باب التوبة أغلق، واقرءوا  لذلك قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم  يغرغر )، والله! لهذا الحديث خير من ملء الأرض ذهباً، فأوساخ الدنيا لا  قيمة لها، فلم نسمعه ولا نحفظه، ما المانع فيه؟ هل ندفع غرامة؟ نؤخذ به في  الشارع فيقال: هذا حفظ حديث الرسول فاضربوه؟ والله ما كان، وإنما ليس عندنا  استعداد كما لم يكن لآبائنا ولا لأمهاتنا ولا لأجدادنا، ما عندنا استعداد  أن نعلم لنصل إلى دار السلام، وإلا فهذا الحديث كرره، هو حديث صحيح، فبلغه  أهلك إخوانك، ما هو؟ يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله يقبل توبة  العبد ما لم يغرغر )، والغرغرة: صوت متغير، إذا بلغت الروح الحلقوم تغير  الصوت؛ لأنها ارتفعت من الرجلين ومن الصدر ووصلت إلى الحلقوم ولن تعود، آن  أوان الفراق.وفي الآية الكريمة من سورة الأنعام يقول تعالى:  هَلْ  يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [الأنعام:158]  فيؤمنوا، من هؤلاء؟ المتباطئون، المترددون، ما منعهم من الإيمان؟ ماذا  ينتظرون؟  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَوْ  يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ  [الأنعام:158]، إذا جاء الله آمنوا، فهل ينفع الإيمان في  ذلك الوقت؟ لا ينفع،  أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي  بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ  [الأنعام:158]، بعضها فقط لا كلها،  يَوْمَ  يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ  [الأنعام:158] الدالة على قرب الساعة  ونهاية هذه الحياة الدنيا  يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لا  يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ  كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا  [الأنعام:158]، فاسق، فاجر، ضائع، مؤمن  رأى الشمس تطلع، وأراد أن يكتسب خيراً فلا يقبل منه، لا صدقة ولا صيام ولا  صلاة ولا طهر ولا صفاء. فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله يقبل توبة  العبد ما لم يغرغر )، هذا في حياة الفرد، وفي حياة الجميع: إذا طلعت الشمس  من مغربها، فالمؤمن مؤمن، والكافر كافر، والبر بر، والفاجر فاجر، والمستقيم  مستقيم، والمعوج معوج، ما السر؟ لأن هذه العبادة تنتج الطاقة وتولدها  عندما كان العبد يؤمن بالغيب، أما وقد انتهى الغيب وأصبحنا في عالم الواقع  والشهادة فتلك العبادة ما تزكي نفسك ولا تطهرها.                                                                  

**الرد على اليهود والنصارى في الدعوة إلى اليهودية والنصرانية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! مع السياق الكريم، يقول تعالى:   فَإِنْ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:137]، من هؤلاء؟ اليهود والنصارى، إذ قال في  السياق قبل ذلك:  قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا  أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:136]، هذا نقوله نحن لأنفسنا ونقوله لهم وهم  يخاصموننا، إذ قالوا:  كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا   [البقرة:135]، قالوا لنا هذا ويقولونه إلى الآن، ففي حضرة النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال وفد نجران واليهود: كونوا يهوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا! وكأن  الهداية محصورة في اليهودية والنصرانية، والله ما فيهما هداية، ومن قال:  لم؟ قلنا: أرنا هداية في النصارى؛ بل الزنا والعهر والفجور والربا وسفك  الدماء والتلصص والخنا والدعارة، فأين الهداية، فهل توجد هداية عند  النصارى؟ وأين الهداية عند اليهود؟ أفظع الجرائم يرتكبونها، فأين الهداية،  أين القوانين التي تسود البشرية وتقودها تتجلى فيها الرحمة والعدل والإحسان  والخير والطهر والصفاء؟ هذا لن يوجد إلا في الإسلام دين البشرية العام.   وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا  [البقرة:135]، نهتدي  إلى ماذا؟! والله يقول لنا:  قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ  النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  [البقرة:136]، لمن؟ لله،  مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:136]، هل  أسلم اليهود اليوم وقبل اليوم قلوبهم لله، هل أسلموا لله وجوههم، هل أسلم  النصارى لله قلوبهم ووجوههم؟ إنهم ما عرفوا الله، إنهم يعبدون الشيطان الذي  وضع لهم الثالوث، أين هم من الإسلام وإسلام القلوب لله؟ مخدوعون مغرر بهم  مضللون، تائهون في صحاري الباطل وأودية الضلال.                                                                  

**وجوب القيام بدعوة اليهود والنصارى إلى الإسلام                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ولكن نحن أيضاً مسئولون عنهم، نحن خلفاء محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، متى نحمل رايته ونقود المؤمنين إلى أن يصلحوا العالم وينقذوا البشرية  من ضلالها؟ لقد فعلنا ذلك ثلاثة قرون، وانتشر النور في العالم، وبلغ أقصى  الشرق والغرب، ولكن هم تآمروا علينا وتكاتفوا ضدنا، وكونوا ثالوثاً أسود من  المجوس واليهود والنصارى، وضربونا تلك الضربة فهبطنا، فهم المسئولون عن  شقاوتهم، فرقوا كلمتنا، مزقوا دولتنا، شتتوا جماعتنا، نفخوا فينا روح  الباطل والشر والتحزب والتكتل والإقليمية والعصبية والمذهبية، فتركونا  كالجثث الهامدة، فهل نستطيع أن ننقذهم؟ لا نستطيع، فقد قتلونا. ولكن أما  نحيا؟ إن الروح موجودة، ولو ضاعت لكان لنا عذر، فالروح -والله- ما زالت،  فهل تدرون ما الروح أيها المستمعون والمستمعات؟ إنه القرآن الكريم، كتاب  الله رب العالمين، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا  الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ  نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52]، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره! لا حياة  بدون روح، ولا هداية بدون نور، هل يوجد تحت السماء من ينقض هذه الحقيقة،  فيقول: نعم توجد حياة بدون روح؟ فليثبت ذلك ولو في البعوضة، فوالله! ما  كان. وهل توجد هداية بدون نور؟ الماشي في الظلام هل يهتدي إلى حاجته، هل  يصل إلى منزله، إلى بغيته؟ لا والله، والقرآن هو الروح، وهو النور، أخبر  بذلك منزله الذي تكلم به، وأوحاه إلى رسوله، القرآن روح ونور، فلا حياة  بدون روح، ولا هداية بدون نور، وهل لذلك مثل؟ الجواب: نعم، فالعرب ذرية  إسماعيل وإخوانهم القحطانيون كانوا أمواتاً، كانوا في ضلال عظيم، لا تسأل  عما كانوا فيه وعليه، يعبدون الأصنام والأحجار، يعبد الرجل حجرة من الحجارة  ثم يستبدل بها أخرى، كانوا أمواتاً فبم أحياهم الله؟ بالقرآن حيوا، أصبحوا  مضرب المثل في الكمال البشري، ووالله! ما اكتحلت عيون الوجود بأمة أطهر  ولا أصفى ولا أرحم ولا أعدل من تلك الأمة في قرونها الذهبية: الصحابة  وأبناؤهم وأبناء أبنائهم، ما عرفت الدنيا أبداً أكمل ولا أشرف من أولئك،  وإن ضلل المضللون تاريخهم وغطوه بالأباطيل والترهات، ولكن الواقع واقع،  والله! ما عرفت الدنيا أمة أكمل ولا أعز ولا أطهر ولا أصفى من تلك الأمة،  بم؟ بالبلشفية الحمراء؟ بالديمقراطية الهابطة؟ باليهودية المبتدعة؟  بالنصرانية الهالكة؟ بالمجوسية الممزقة؟ بم؟ بالقرآن، وسنة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم لازمة للقرآن؛ إذ عهد إليه ربه بأن يبين:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]، فلا غنى عن رسول الله أبداً، ولا تفهمن دين الله بدون رسول  الله، فهو المبين المفسر.إذاً: هم الذين فعلوا بنا ما فعلوا، فهل من عودة؟  نحتاج إلى تربية ربع قرن، خمس وعشرين سنة، لو نأخذ في تربية أنفسنا خمساً  وعشرين سنة فإنه يهلك من يهلك وينشأ النشأ المبارك، وفي استطاعتهم بإذن  الله أن يحولوا العالم إلى كتلة من نور، وسيأتي هذا أحببتم أم كرهتم، أحب  الخصوم أو كرهوا، حلف رسول الله أن هذا الدين سيبلغ ما بلغ الليل والنهار،  فلا يبقى يبت مدر ولا وبر إلا دخله بعز عزيز أو بذل ذليل، والآن العالم  يتخبط يبحث عن المخرج، وخمت الدنيا وتعفنت بالخبث والباطل والشر والفساد،  فمن يطهرها؟ بأي وسيلة، بأي منهج أو مبدأ؟ لا وسيلة إلا الإسلام.                                                                  

**طريق العودة إلى الله تعالى لهداية العالم وسيادته                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وقد قلنا غير ما مرة: هيا بنا نراجع الطريق، وبسهولة وبيسر، لا  كلفة، لا مشقة أبداً، فما الطريق؟ الجواب: أهل القرية المسلمة -سواء كانت  في رءوس الجبال أو في السهول- يتعهد أهلها وهم مسلمون ولو صورياً، يتعهدون  بأن ينزلوا بيت ربهم كل ليلة، من غروب الشمس إلى أن يصلوا العشاء وهم في  المسجد بيت ربهم مع نسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم.أعيد فأقول: العودة هي أننا  نلتزم في صدق، في جد وحزم أن لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة ولا ولد عن بيت الرب  في القرية، ذلك الجامع الذي يجمعنا، وكل ليلة نتلقى فيه الهدى من الكتاب  والحكمة، وكذلك المدن ذات المناطق أو الأحياء المتعددة، ويقال لشيخ الحارة  أو عمدة الحي: يا صاحب المكانة! قل لأهل حيك هذا: لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة  ولا ولد عن المسجد إلا مريض أو ممرض للضرورة، الكل في بيت الرب، ومن المغرب  إلى العشاء يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة ويزكون أنفسهم، كما كان رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم.معاشر المستمعين -وفيكم  العلماء والفحول والبصراء والساسة-! هل هذا العمل يوقف دولاب الحياة؟ هل  تكسد التجارة، تتعطل الزراعة، تنتهي الصناعة؟ ما الذي يصيب الأمة من كونها  تتفرغ من المغرب إلى العشاء لتتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، ما الذي يحدث، ما الذي  يحدثه هذا التفرغ بين المغرب والعشاء؟ والله! أنه لتنمو معه التجارة،  ويبارك الله في الصناعة، ويبارك في الزراعة، وما ينقص شيء، والله! لتتضاعف  النتائج. ولما نجتمع في بيت الرب اجتماعنا هذا سنة واحدة كيف تصبح قلوبنا  وأرواحنا، هل تطهر أو لا؟ هل تزكو أو لا؟ وإذا زكت الأرواح وطابت النفوس هل  يبقى شح بيننا، هل يبقى بخل فينا، هل يبقى خبث عندنا، هل يكون هناك من  يفكر أن يفجر بامرأة أخيه، أو من يتسلط على أخيه يضره ويؤذيه؟ والله! ما  يكون. وينتهي السرف وحب الدنيا والشهوات، ووالله! ليتوافرن المال فماذا  يصنعون به؟ وأقول: والله العظيم! لن ترتفع لنا راية ولن نسود العالم إلا  بالعودة إلى هذا المنهج المحمدي، هذه مسألة سهلة أو صعبة؟ ما المانع إذاً  حتى نصبح علماء ربانيين؟   

**مقترح بتكوين لجنة إسلامية ممولة لمتابعة أحوال المسلمين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأخرى أعلنها أيضاً لعلكم تنقلونها، وما عندنا من ينقل، وإن نقل  فإنه ينقل الخطأ، إذا أخطأ الشيخ فيا ويحه، لا يبيت الخطأ إلا في الشرق  والغرب، كأننا لا نرصد إلا الخطأ، فلا تعجب؛ فمن ربانا، وفي حجور من  تعلمنا؟أقول: الآن الفرصة ذهبية، لو تكونت لجنة عليا للإسلام يساهم فيها كل  بلد إسلامي، هذه اللجنة العليا تضرب ضريبة على كل مؤمن يدفعها، سواء شهرية  أو سنوية، فتوجد ميزانية للإسلام هي أكبر ميزانية في العالم، لم؟ لأنه  يسهم فيها ألف مليون مسلم، ثم بعد ذلك تكون لجنة أخرى تطوف العالم، تزور  اليابان والصين وأمريكا وأوروبا، وتتعاهد الجمعيات الإسلامية، وتعرف موطن  كل جماعة وما هي فيه وما هي عليه، مع سرية كاملة، لا تبجح ولا إعلانات، ثم  تتولى إنفاقاً حقيقياً على تلك الجمعيات الموجودة في العالم الكافر، تقدم  الكتاب الذي يجب أن يجمع القلوب ولا يفرقها، وتبعث بالإمام والمربي الرباني  الذي يربي ويزكي النفوس ويعلم الكتاب والحكمة، وهكذا، فما هي إلا فترة  وإذا بتلك الجاليات عبارة عن كواكب من النور، عبارة عن كواكب نورانية، إذ  ما يبقى بينهم من يسرق أو يفجر أو يكذب أو يجهل أو يقلد الباطل أو يمشي في  ركاب الظالمين، ويوم يتم هذا فسوف تشاهدون الناس يدخلون في دين الله  أفواجاً. والفرصة متاحة، فقد بلغنا اليوم أن بفرنسا ألف مسجد، فلو أن هذه  اللجنة الإسلامية العليا التي يجب أن تكون نيابة عن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وتأخذ في نشر الإسلام بالتي هي أحسن والدعوة الربانية، وقد وجد  من يحملها، لا يوجد في أمريكا ولا اليابان ولا الصين مكان خالٍ من مسلم  ومسلمة، فقط يحتاجون إلى أن يصبحوا نورانيين لينيروا الحياة أمام الناس.  فهاتان الخطوتان ما المانع أن نقوم بهما في بلاد المسلمين؟ فقط نتعلم  الكتاب والحكمة، ونجتمع في بيت ربنا، فما يبقى فينا من يخرف، ما يبقى فينا  من يقول بالبدعة ولا بالخرافة ولا بالضلالة، ما يبقى فينا إيمان ضعيف هزيل  ما يقوى صاحبه على أن يقول كلمة الحق أو ينهض بواجب، وينتهي ما نشاهد من  ألوان الباطل والشر والفساد في العالم الإسلامي، وفي العالم الآخر، فتلك  الجمعيات التي توجد بالفعل تنمى في خمس وعشرين سنة، فيدخل الناس في رحمة  الله، فما المانع؟ فبلغوا، بلغوا رابطة العالم الإسلامي، وقد كتبنا هذا في  الكتب، ولكن:لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياًولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ونعود إلى السياق الكريم، قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:137] أي: اليهود والنصارى،  بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُمْ بِهِ   [البقرة:137] أيها المسلمون، آمنا بماذا؟ أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً  رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق وأن النار حق، آمنا بأن الله لا يعبد إلا بما شرع  وبين رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُمْ  بِهِ  [البقرة:137]، وهو أن الأنبياء والرسل كلهم أنبياء الله ورسله، لا  نفرق بين أحد منهم، لا فرق بين موسى وهارون ولا عيسى ومحمد، ولا إبراهيم  وإسحاق، آمنا بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، فإن آمن اليهود  والنصارى المتبجحون الذين يقولون لنا: كونوا هوداً أو نصارى؛ إن آمنوا بمثل  ما آمنتم به  فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا  [البقرة:137]، فقد اهتدوا إلى ماذا؟ إلى  سلم الكمال، وسلم الرقي والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، اهتدوا إلى معرفة الحق  من الباطل والخير من الشر والكمال من النقصان، عرفوا الطريق إلى الله عز  وجل.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ   [البقرة:137]، يا لله هذا الشقاق! فـ(شقاق) هنا نكرة تفيد التهويل، أي: في  شقاق عظيم، وصدق الله العظيم، فقد تولوا وأعرضوا وما قبلوا دعوة الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وبقيت اليهودية والنصرانية وبقي أهلها، إذاً: هم في شقاق  عظيم بعيد طويل معنا. ومعنى الشقاق: من الشق، فهناك شق وهنا آخر، هذا  الشقاق، ما هناك اتصال، أنتم وإياهم في شقاق بعيد كبير، شخص يقول: لا إله  إلا الله وآخر يقول: الآلهة ثلاثة، فكيف يتفقان؟ شخص يقول: الربا والزنا  حرام، وآخر يقول: الحياة متوقفة عليه، كيف نلتقي معهم؟ شخص يقول: الصدق  والوفاء والحب والطهر، وآخر يقول: على الخيانة والكذب والزندقة تعيش  الحياة، فكيف نتفق؟ سبحان الله العظيم! اسمعوا كلام الله:  فَإِنْ آمَنُوا  بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُمْ بِهِ [البقرة:137] أيها المسلمون  فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا  [البقرة:137]، إلى أي شيء اهتدوا؟ إلى طريق كمالهم وسبيل سعادتهم ونجاتهم،  اهتدوا إلى الحق وتركوا الباطل وراءهم. وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا [البقرة:137]، ما  معنى: تولوا؟ رفضوا الإسلام، رفضوا لا إله إلا الله محمدٌ رسول الله،  تولوا عنه ورجعوا إلى الوراء بعدما جادلوا ووقفوا أمامكم،  فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ  فِي شِقَاقٍ [البقرة:137]، أقول: في شقاق بينهم، بين اليهود والنصارى إلى  الآن، وإن كان اليهود نجحوا فيما علمتموه وقررناه وكررناه مرات، اليهود  نجحوا في إيجاد البلشفة الماركسية العلمانية، استطاعوا أن يجهلوا النصارى  ويبعدوهم عن دينهم ويجعلوهم حرباً على الإسلام، الآن تستطيع أن تجد 1% ما  زال يعتقد النصرانية ويعيش لها، و99% لا يؤمنون، فمن فعل بهم هذا؟ اليهود  بنو عمنا، أتدري لم؟ كان النصراني الصليبي إذا نظر إلى اليهودي فكأنما نظر  إلى قاتل إلهه، ما يستطيع أن يفتح عينيه فيه أبداً، ولا أن يرضى عنه ولا  يحبه أبداً، كيف وهو قاتل إلهه؟ فمن صلب عيسى في نظر النصارى، من صلبه  وقتله، أليس اليهود؟ كيف تحب الذي يقتل إلهك؟ عاشوا قروناً وهم أشد بغضاً  لليهود حتى من الإسلام، فكيف تحولوا؟ إنه صنع اليهود، استطاعوا أن يذوبوا  معتقدهم تذويباً كاملاً وهم لائكيون لادينيون، وبقيت جماعات التنصير والذين  يعيشون عليها يدافعون عنها وينشرونها بين المسلمين، أحقيقة هذا أو دعوى  باطلة، هل هناك من يرد علي؟ هذا هو الواقع، فخف الضغط على اليهود. بل عندنا  دليل قاطع: منذ كذا سنة أعلن بولس الثامن قبل موته بأن اليهود برآء من دم  السيد المسيح! ونشر في الصحف وأذيع في الإذاعات، قالوا: اليهود برآء من دم  السيد المسيح، أي: ما قتلوه، إذاً: فلم تبغضونهم وتحاربونهم؟ وقلنا: صدق  الله العظيم الله، أكبر.. الله أكبر، نحن نقرأ قول الله تعالى من سورة  النساء:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157]، وهم الذين يقولون: قتلوه، منذ ما يقرب من ألفي سنة وأنتم  تكذبون وبعد ذلك ترجعون؟! ارجعوا إلى الإسلام وقولوا: آمنا بالله.إذاً: فهم  في شقاق فيما بينهم، ولولا هذا السحر اليهودي لكان النصارى ضد اليهود  واليهود ضد النصارى أعداء ألداء، يكفيك أنه يعتقد أنه قتل إلهه، هل هناك  أكثر من هذا؟ وأما بيننا وبينهم فالشقاق دائم حتى يدخلوا في رحمة الله، أو  حتى نتنصر أو نتهود والعياذ بالله وتنتهي المعركة، ولن يكون هذا أبداً،  سيبقى هذا النور مهما طالت الأيام.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:   فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:137]، فسيكفيك يا رسول الله الله،   وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  [البقرة:137] فلا تخفهم، وهل صدق الله في  وعده لرسوله أم لا؟ قال: فسيكفيكهم، فقد تآمروا على قتله ثلاث مرات ونجاه  الله، وهل يعرف المؤمنون أن اليهود تآمروا على قتل نبيهم أو لا؟ فبنو  النضير أرادوا أن يلقوا عليه رحى من السطح على رأسه، وهيئوها وتآمروا، وقبل  أن يطلقوها نزل الوحي: قم يا رسول الله، فقام من عندهم، هذه واحدة وقبلها  سحروه في بئر ذروان وأرادوا قتله، وبعدها أطعموه السم في خيبر، وكم أتى من  يريد أن يقتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. والأحزاب من حزبهم وجمعهم؟ من جمع  العرب من الشرق والغرب والجنوب وجاء بهم إلى المدينة لقتل رسول الله  وأصحابه؟ أليس هو حيي بن أخطب اليهودي؟ هو الذي حزب الأحزاب.إذاً: قولوا:  صدق الله،  فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   [البقرة:137] سميع لأقوال العباد عليم بحركاتهم، لا يحدث شيء في الكون إلا  والله قد سمع حركته وعلمها، فلهذا إذا وعدك بكفاية فلا تخف، فهو قادر على  أن يكفيك همك وكربك وأعداءك، لو قال تعالى: فسيكفيكموهم لقلنا: الله أكبر!  لو كانت الآية: (فسيكفيكموهم أيها المؤمنون) لانتهينا، لكن الله علم أننا  نتخلى عن دعوة الحق، وحينئذ نتعرض لذلك، ومع هذا فأيما جماعة مؤمنة في  إقليم، في بلد، في دولة، في مملكة، في جمهورية يستمسكون بحبل الله حق  الاستمساك؛ فإن الله تعالى يكفيهم الشرق والغرب والإنس والجن، أما قال  تعالى:  اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:257]؟ أما قال:  أَلا  إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [يونس:62]؟ ويتجلى ذلك في الفرد، في الأسرة، في القرية، في الإقليم، أيما  عبد آمن حق الإيمان واتقى الله وجاءت الولاية فوالله لو كاده أهل الأرض ما  كانوا ليؤذوه، ولكن حالنا كحالهم.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ثم قال تعالى:  صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  صِبْغَةً  [البقرة:138]، تعرفون الصبغة والصباغين، فالثوب الأبيض يصبغونه  فيصير أصفر، هذه الصبغة، نحن صبغنا الله بصبغة لا نظير لها أبداً، ألا  وإنها الإسلام، ألا وإنها الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم، ما هي صبغة اليهود  والنصارى، النصارى إذا ولد الولد ففي اليوم السابع يأتون بالماء والزعفران  أو بماء ندي، ويغمسونه فيه ويقولون: صبغناه فلن يموت إلا نصرانياً، من الآن  يفعل ما يشاء فهو نصراني، عرفتم هذه الخرافة أو لا؟ هكذا تكون النصرانية،  واليهود يفعلون مثلهم، هذه هي صبغتهم. أما صبغة الله لنا فهي أننا أهل لا  إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، أهل الإسلام، أسلمنا لله قلوبنا، فلا تفكر  إلا فيه ولا تتحرك إلا من أجله، وجوارحنا مقبلة عليه لا نرى إلا الله، هذه  هي الصبغة التي صبغنا الله بها، وهي ملة أبيكم إبراهيم،  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ  مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً  [البقرة:138]، فمن صبغه الله بصبغة الإيمان  والتوحيد هل يستطيع واحد أن يصبغ بمثلها؟  صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ  [البقرة:138]،  والله! إنا لك يا رب عابدون، ومعنى عابدين: مطيعون مستقيمون على منهجك  خائفون منك، راغبون وطامعون فيك، لا نعبد غيرك، ولا نؤله سواك، ليس لنا إلا  أنت يا رب، ونحن لك عابدون، إن شاء الله نصدق في هذا، فقولوا: آمين. لا  نعبد دنيا ولا شهوة ولا هوى، ولا منصباً ولا رياسة، لا نعبد إلا الله جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه. أرأيتم كيف علم الله رسوله والمؤمنين كيف يقولون؟  قولوا: صبغة الله لا صبغة اليهودية والنصرانية،  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ  [البقرة:138].                                                                 * *

                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا  فِي اللَّهِ  [البقرة:139]، اليهود قالوا: كونوا يهوداً، والنصارى قالوا:  كونوا نصارى، قل: أتحاجوننا في الله؟ تريدوننا أن نكفر به، أن نصفه بصفات  العجز والنقص، ماذا تريدون من المحاجة في الله؟ أو المعنى: أتحاجوننا في  دين الله.  قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ   [البقرة:139]، نحن أعلم منكم بالله، أليس كذلك؟ أدنى مؤمن أعلم بالله من  عامة اليهود والنصارى، فكيف يحاجوننا في ربنا، يريدون أن يجعلوه ثلاثة،  يريدون أن يصفوه بصفات العجز كالإنسان كما يفعل اليهود، فهذا غير ممكن  أبداً، قل لهم يا رسولنا: أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم أيضاً، أوليس  بربهم؟ هل هناك من يقول: ليس بربنا؟ من خلقك أنت، من خلق أمك وأباك؟ من خلق  الأرض تحتك والسماء فوقك، من أوجد هذا الكون، من خلقه؟ إنه الخالق، وهم  يعترفون بهذا. وقوله:  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ   [البقرة:139]، هذا فيه تهدئة للموقف، بعد الصراع أعلمهم أن أعمالنا لنا  وأعمالكم لكم، من يجزي بها ويثيب عليها أو يعاقب؟ الله، أعمالكم إن كانت  صالحة فأجرها لكم، وإن كانت فاسدة فجزاؤها عليكم، ونحن كذلك أعمالنا إن  كانت مرضية لله وفق مراد الله أنتجت الطاقة النورانية وأثابنا عليها، وإن  كانت مخالفة لرضا الله وما شرع فجزاؤها علينا:  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا  وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ  [البقرة:139].                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ونحن له مخلصون)                                                                                                   * *

                               ولكن الختام الأخير:  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  [البقرة:139]، لا  لغيره،  مُخْلِصُونَ  [البقرة:139]، كل أقوالنا، كل أعمالنا، كل حركاتنا،  كل سكناتنا، كل دنيانا لله عز وجل، ما عندنا غير الله، لا نلتفت إلى سوى  الله عز وجل. ومعنى إخلاص العمل لله بيناه غير ما مرة، لماذا أنتم جالسون  هنا؟ لله، لماذا تنصرفون؟ لله، وتتناول الطعام باسم الله وعلى ذكر الله،  وتنام لله، والذين يخرجون ويذهبون إلى الباطل والشر هل عملهم لله؟ معاذ  الله.  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ  [البقرة:139] أقوالنا، أعمالنا، نياتنا،  حركاتنا، سكناتنا.. الكل خاص بالله، وهذا شأن المؤمن.وكثيراً ما نبين  للسامعين أننا وقف على الله، والوقف كما يقال: هذا العمارة وقف على طلبة  العلم، غلتها توزع عليهم، هذا البستان وقف على المسافرين، غلته تقسم عليهم  ولا يأخذها واحد آخر، والمؤمن وقف على الله، إذا أكل يأكل من أجل الله، إذا  شرب يشرب من أجل الله، إذا نام ينام من أجل الله، إذ استيقظ يستيقظ من أجل  الله، إذا تزوج فوالله من أجل الله، وإذا طلق فوالله من أجل الله، وكيف  يطلق من أجل الله؟ مؤمنة خاف أن يضر بحياتها، فلا بد أن يطلق حتى لا تشقى  معه، أو خاف أن يلحقه ضرر هو، إذاً: يفارقها ليبقى عبداً لله معافى في دينه  وبدنه، وكذلك يبني، يهدم، يبيع، يشتري، أعمالنا كلها لله. هل بلغكم قول  الله تعالى:  إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ  [البقرة:156]،  ما معنى (إنا لله)؟ فكيف تقول: أنا لله ولا تعطي الله منك شيئاً، فهذا كذب،  من قال: إنا لله فمعناه: نقوم ونقعد، نبني، نهدم، نسافر، كل أعمالنا لوجه  الله، أم نكذب فنقول: إنا لله ولا نعطي لله شيئاً! هذه خيانة، كيف يقال:  هذا الوقف على فلان وما يعطيه ريالاً؟ هل يصح هذا الوقف؟ فنحن نقول: إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون، فلهذا لا نكرب ولا نحزن بوفاة أصدقائنا أو أبنائنا  أو أهلينا؛ لأننا راجعون إلى الله، فكيف تكون راجعاً إليه وتكرب وتحزن؟  إذاً: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.                                                                                                  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (93) 
الحلقة (100)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (2) 

القرآن الكريم هو النور الذي يهتدي به المتقون، لأنهم من يتدبر آياته ويعمل  بها، ولهذا وصفوا في أوائل آيات سورة البقرة بجملة صفات يجب على كل مسلم  أن يتحلى بها، وهي الإيمان بالغيب، وإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، والإنفاق  في سبيل الله، والإيمان بالكتب المنزلة، والإيمان باليوم الآخر، وبيّن  القرآن أن من تحلى بهذه الصفات كان على هدى من ربه، وحاز الفوز في الدنيا  والآخرة.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نراجع الآيات السابقة؛ إذ ما  وفيناها حقها، ولا تدبرناها كما ينبغي، ولعل السر في ذلك اتباعنا للمكتوب،  وهذا غير مجد؛ لأننا نريد أن نكتسب علماً ونوراً، ونريد أن نقف على تخلفنا  وتأخرنا عن مسابقة السابقين؛ عل الله يدفع بنا فنسبق، والله يقول:   وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ   [الواقعة:10-11].   

** القرآن الكريم في واقع المسلمين                                                                                                   * *

                               قال ربنا تعالى:  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ  [البقرة:2]  هذا تعظيم وتضخيم لشأن القرآن العظيم، فهل عظمناه وأعلينا من شأنه، ورفعنا  من قدره، أو ما زلنا نقرأه على الموتى، ونكتبه في حروز يعلقها المرضى على  أنفسهم؟ وهل دخل هذا الكتاب المحاكم وأصبح مصدر التشريع وإصدار الأحكام  الإلهية؟ سلوني أجبكم: لقد هجر الكتاب من عشرات بله من قرون عديدة إلا ما  رحم الله، فلا يتحاكم إليه اثنان، ولا يجتمع على تلاوته وتدبره اثنان، فهو  مهجور، ومن يوم أن هجر الكتاب انقطعت صلة هذه الأمة بربها، وهي تتخبط تخبط  المجنون، فما عرفت الطريق بعد؛ لأن القرآن هو الروح وهو النور، وهل تتم  حياة بدون روح؟ لا والله. وهل تتم هداية إلى خير .. إلى سعادة .. إلى كمال  بدون نور؟ لا والله.وهذا الكتاب  فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2]  يهدي إلى أين؟ بأوجز العبارة: يهدي إلى العز والكمال .. إلى السعادة في هذه  الدنيا وفي الآخرة، فهل سعد المؤمنون والمؤمنات؟ نعم سعدوا وكملوا يوم ما  تمسكوا به، والتاريخ شاهد، ولا ينكر هذا إلا جاحد ومكابر.والله ما عرفت  البشرية منذ أن كانت أمة أكمل، ولا أطهر، ولا أرحم، ولا أعدل، ولا أصفى من  أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في قرونها الثلاثة الأولى: عهد الصحابة، وعهد  أبنائهم، وعهد أحفادهم.فما سبب عزهم وسعادتهم وكمالهم حتى سادوا العالم  وأضاءوا المعمورة وأنقذوها من وهدة لا تتصورونها؟هل كان ذلك بعلوم الكون  والذرة، والهيدروجين، والفلسفة، والمنطق، وعلوم التقنية والصناعة؟!الجوا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (94) 
الحلقة (101)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (61) 

نعى الله عز وجل على اليهود والنصارى الجدال والمحاجة في الله عز وجل، وعاب  عليهم الافتراء عليه سبحانه والتقول عليه بغير علم، فمنهم الذين زعموا   لله الولد والصاحبة، ومنهم الذين زعموا أنه ثالث ثلاثة، ومنهم الذين زعموا  أنهم أولياء الله وأحباؤه وخيرته من خلقه وأصفياؤه، وهم في كل ذلك كذبة  مفترون، ولنبوة محمد خاتم الأنبياء والرسل جاحدون، ولما أخذ الله عز وجل  عليهم من العهد والميثاق كاتمون، فاستحقوا بذلك أن يكونوا ملعونين، ومن  رحمة الله ورضوانه مطرودين.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** ابتداء الصراع واستمراره بين المسلمين وأهل الكتاب * * 

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا  وَرَبُّكُمْ وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  مُخْلِصُونَ   *  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ  أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ  شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا  تَعْمَلُونَ   *  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ  مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   [البقرة:139-141].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك  الكريم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهان  المستمعين تذكيراً للناسين وتعليماً لغير العالمين أن الصراع بين أهل  الكتاب والمسلمين صراع بدأ من ساعة أن حل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه  المدينة، والبداية الحقيقية من وقعة بدر في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وما  زال الصراع إلى الآن وإلى أن تقوم الساعة. والمراد من أهل الكتاب اليهود  والنصارى، اليهود يعتزون باليهودية وهي بدعة ابتدعوها ولم يشرعها الله عز  وجل، ولم ينزل بها كتاب، ولم يتفوه بها نبي ولا رسول، والنصارى كذلك  ابتدعوا النصرانية وجعلوها ملة وعقيدة وديناً، بل ونظاماً، وهم يصارعون  الإسلام مصارعة عنيفة.ومن هنا كانت سورة البقرة من أولها إلى هذه الآيات  وإلى ما بعدها وهي تبين لهم الطريق وتشرح لهم ما تنشرح له الصدور وتطيب له  القلوب والنفوس، فمن أراد الله إكرامه وإنعامه وإسعاده استجاب للدعوة، ودخل  في رحمة الله وأصبح من أولياء الله، ومن لم يكتب الله تعالى له السعادة  أصر على يهوديته أو نصرانيته وما سكن ولا سكت، وما زال إلى الآن يضرب  الإسلام بأشد قوة.                                                                      

** وقوف اليهود والنصارى وراء الفساد في العالم الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *

                               وخطر ببالي أن أذكر أن هذا الفساد الذي انتشر في العالم  الإسلامي سببه اليهود والنصارى، نذكر ولا حرج أنه شاع في ديار الإسلام ضروب  من الكبائر يندى لها جبين العاقل، فالربا من سنه ومن قننه ومن جعله نظاماً  عاماً تعيش عليه البشرية؟ إنهم اليهود عليهم لعائن الله، حتى السحر من  نشره في العالم الإسلامي وأصبح المسلمون نساءً ورجالاً يعانون من هذه  الفتنة؟ اليهود هم أهل السحر. وكشف الوجوه والعري والاختلاط بين النساء  والرجال وإشاعة الزنا -والعياذ بالله- ما هي عوامله؟ اليهود والنصارى،  وزادوا الطين بلة -كما يقولون- في هذه الآلات الناقلة للأصوات والصور  فملئوا بها بيوت المسلمين، فهجرتها الملائكة وحلت محلها الشياطين فانتشر  الفحش والدمار. لو تتبعنا ما نسميه بحضارة خطوة خطوة فسنجد أنها الدمار لا  الحضارة، الخراب لا العمران، البادية أرحم وأحسن.                                                                     

** توبيخ أهل الكتاب في محاجتهم المسلمين في الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               اذكروا هذا واسمعوا هذا الكلام الإلهي، فماذا يقول ربنا؟   قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ  [البقرة:139] من القائل؟ الله، من الذي  قال له: قل؟ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قل يا رسولنا أيها المبلغ عنا،  قل يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، قل لأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، قل  لهم موبخاً مقرعاً مؤدباً:  أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ  [البقرة:139]  نحن أعرف منكم بالله، نحن أعلم منكم بالله، نحن أولياءه، وأنتم تدعون أنكم  أولياء الله، يدعون أنهم أولى بالله من المسلمين ويفترون الكذب ويختلقون  الأباطيل، ومن بين ذلك اليهودية والنصرانية،  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ  [المائدة:18] هذه  الدعوة الفارغة الباطلة تعالى الله عن مثلها، هل أنتم أبناء الله؟! تعالى  الله عن أن يلد أو يولد:  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ   *  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ    *  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ   *  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ   [الإخلاص:1-4] . وادعوا فقالوا:  إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى   [البقرة:140]، والله! ما عرفوا اليهودية ولا سمعوا بها، ولا عرفوا نصرانية  ولا سمعوا بها قط، ويلصقون هذه الأباطيل بأولئك الأنبياء المصطفين الأخيار،  ليفحموا المسلمين في نظرهم، والله ولي المؤمنين، ومن كان الله وليه لا  ينهزم ولا ينكسر، فها هو ذا تعالى يقول لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قُلْ  أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ  [البقرة:139]،  أي: خالقنا وخالقكم، رازقنا ورازقكم، معبودنا الحق ومعبودكم، سيدنا وسيدكم،  كيف تحاجوننا فيه وتجادلون وتقولون: نحن أولى بالله منكم؟! كيف جاءت هذه  الولاية؟! أللإيمان الهابط الساقط الباطل، أو لتقواكم التي لا وجود لها،  فالعهر والفجور والربا وسفك الدماء والشر والخبث كله في وسطهم، ويدعون  ولاية الله! أولياء الله هم المؤمنون الصادقون في إيمانهم المتقون لربهم  الذين لم يخرجوا عن طاعته ولم يفسقوا عن أمره في اعتقاد ولا قول ولا عمل.  أما الذين ما عرفوا الله حق المعرفة، ما آمنوا به حق الإيمان، الذين يقولون  في الله: إنه ولد وإن له ولداً، فهل آمنوا بالله؟ لقد آمنوا بالشيطان،  والذين يشبهون الله بمخلوقاته ويقولون: إنه ينسى ويعطي ويتراجع، وهذا مذهب  اليهود لعنة الله عليهم، أهذا الإيمان يكونون به أولياء؟ أما التقوى فأين  التقوى؟ أين اتقاء ما سخط الله وغضب عليه؟ قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي  اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ  أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ  [البقرة:139] هذه كلمات الله  البينة الفاصلة التي تقطع هذا الحجاج الباطل والجدال الذي لا معنى له،  يقول: كيف تجادلوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم، ليس ربكم وحدكم بل ربنا  وربكم، لكن عرفناه وما عرفتموه، أطعناه وعصيتموه، استجبنا له وأعرضتم عن  ندائه واستجبتم للشياطين!   

** حقيقة أعمال المؤمنين وأعمال الكفرة من أهل الكتاب * * 

                               وخلاصة القول:  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ  أَعْمَالُكُمْ  [البقرة:139] أعمالهم ما هي؟ كل ضروب الفسق والفجور والفساد  هي أعمال اليهود والنصارى، المكر والخداع والغش والتضليل والحيل والباطل،  ولكن أعمالهم سوف يجزون بها.  وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا  [البقرة:139] وما هي  أعمال المسلمين؟ استقامة على منهج الله، إذا أذن الله في الكلمة قلناها،  وإذا لم يأذن فيها صمتنا وسكتنا، نظرة أذن فيها نظرنا، وإن منعنا امتنعنا،  لقمة عيش أذن فيها أكلناها، وإن لم يأذن تركناها، هذه الأعمال التي ترضي  الله عنا وتحببنا إليه وتحببه إلينا، هذه الأعمال المزكية للنفس المطهرة  للروح البشرية. أعمال شرعها وأودع فيها قوة التأثير في تزكية النفس  والتطهير، لا بدع وضلالات وخرافات يضعها القسس والرهبان والأحبار ويقدمونها  لأولئك البلداء الأغبياء الضالين فيسومونهم ويسوسونهم كما تسام البهائم.  فمن هؤلاء المخاطبون؟ إنهم أهل الكتاب، يقول لهم: أتؤمنون بالله وتكفرون  برسوله؟! تؤمنون بالله وتجادلون فيه وتكذبون كلامه وكتابه وتنكرونه؟! أي مس  في العقل أكثر من هذا؟! تقولون: نحن أبناء الله وأولياء الله، ها هو ذا  تعالى قد أنزل كتابه القرآن العظيم فكيف تردونه؟ كيف تنكرونه؟ بأي منطق أو  حجة أو ذوق؟ واصطفى رسولاً وأرسله، وعندكم صفاته كاملة وافية، وتحرفون  وتؤولون وتغطون وتجحدون وتضللون أتباعكم ولا تؤمنون بخاتم الأنبياء!   

** المفارقة بين المؤمنين وكفرة أهل الكتاب في الإخلاص                                                                                                   * *

                                وَلَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ  لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ  [البقرة:139]، هذه كلمتنا نحن أيها المسلمون،  وَنَحْنُ  لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ [البقرة:139]، أما هم فمخلصون للدنيا، والله! ما أخلصوا  إلا لأهوائهم وشهواتهم وأطماعهم وأغراضهم السافلة المادية، فلو أخلصوا  قلوبهم لله وأعمالهم لما باتوا ليلة واحدة على يهودية مبتدعة ولا على  نصرانية باطلة لا تقوم على أساس ولا منطق ولا عقل ولا ذوق، فضلاً عن الوحي  الإلهي، وهم مصرون عليها ويدعون إليها ويحاربون الإسلام حرباً شعواء حتى لا  يظهر هذا الإسلام.  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ [البقرة:139] أخلصنا له  ماذا يا عباد الله؟ أخلصنا له قلوبنا، فقلب المسلم الحق لا يتقلب طول حياته  إلى طلباً لمرضاة الله، قلب المؤمن المسلم -لا بالنسبة ولكن بالحق- دائماً  يريد الله، لا هم له إلا رضا الله عز وجل، أسلمنا جوارحنا لا نعطي ولا  نأخذ لا نرفع ولا نضع إلا بإذنه وبرضاه وكيفما يريد منا. فهل أنتم - معشر  اليهود والنصارى- فعلتم هذا؟ هل أخلص اليهود والنصارى شيئاً لله؟ لا شيء،  ولكن بما أنهم يجادلون ويحاجون فالله عز وجل يبين لرسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم كيف يرد أباطيلهم ويمزق حججهم الهاوية.                                                                      

** حقيقة الإخلاص وأهميته                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! هذه تعنينا أكثر، أتعرفون ما هو الإخلاص؟  هل نحن مأمورون بالإخلاص؟ ما هي سورة الإخلاص؟  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ    *  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ   *  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ   *  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ  لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1-4] . ومن سورة تنزيل الزمر:  تَنْزِيلُ  الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   *  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ   [الزمر:1-2]. ومن سورة البينة:  وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ  [البينة:5] . خلاصة ما  أقول للمستمعين والمستمعات في هذا الأصل: أن الإخلاص هو عنصر العبادة، متى  تأكد ووجد أمكن للعبد أن يستفيد من عبادته، فإن ضعف هذا الأصل بطلت  العبادة ولا أثر لها في النفس، الإخلاص أن تريد بحياتك وجه الله، تقول،  تعمل، تبني، تتزوج، تطلق، تسافر، تقوم، تقعد، دائماً تريد الله. الإخلاص:  ألا تلتفت بقلبك إلى غير الله، ترابط السنة والسنتين والعشر وأنت رابط نفسك  في حدود وثغور دار الإسلام لا تريد جزاءً إلا من الله، تنفق أموالك وتضعها  في أيدي المحاويج والفقراء والمساكين ولا تريد أن يقال: فلان منفق أو فلان  يتصدق، تبيت راكعاً ساجداً بوجهك لا يراك أحد ولا يسمع أحد أنك صليت ولا  قمت، تطلب العلم من أول ساعة إلى أن تتخرج لا هم لك إلا وجه الله. فالإخلاص  معناه: جعل العمل كله لله، إذ هو الخالق هو الرازق هو الإله الحق، ونحن له  مخلصون، نحن له مسلمون، فكل أعمالنا له، فمن صرف من أعماله شيئاً إلى غير  الله فما أخلص بل أشرك. وهذا الإخلاص يحتاج إلى مقاومة النفس ومجاهدتها،  ويساعدك على هذا أن تعيش وأنت تشعر أنك بين يدي الله، يرى حركاتك وسكناتك،  يسمع دقات قلبك وما يخطر ببالك، فهذه المراقبة هي التي تساعد على الإخلاص.  واعلم أن الخلق كلهم لا يساوون شيئاً، ليس بينهم من يحيي ولا من يميت، لا  من يعطي ولا من يمنع، ولا من يضر ولا من ينفع، وإنما الضر والنفع هو بيد  الله، والمعطي والمانع هو الله، والمحيي والمميت هو الله، لا تغفل يا مؤمن  وتظن أن القضية سهلة، لا بد من جهاد نفسك. واذكروا دائماً أننا وقف على  الله، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ  وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ  أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163]، وهل بعد  الحياة والممات شيء؟ لا شيء.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هوداً أو نصارى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم يقول تعالى لرسوله:  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ  نَصَارَى  [البقرة:140]، الاستفهام هنا للتقريع، أتقولون: إن إبراهيم  وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط -وهم أولاد يعقوب الاثني عشر- كانوا  يهوداً أو نصارى؟ النصارى يقولون: كانوا نصارى، واليهود يقولون: كانوا  يهوداً. والله! ما سمعوا باليهودية ولا بالنصرانية، فاليهودية متى وجدت؟  على عهد موسى، لما فسقوا وظلموا وخرجوا عن طاعة الله أعلنوا عن توبتهم في  مواقف وقالوا:  إِنَّا هُدْنَا إِلَيْكَ  [الأعراف:156]، فمن ثم عرف بينهم  لفظ اليهود. والنصارى من متى؟ قبل نبينا بخمسمائة سنة فقط، قال الحواريون:  يا عيسى نحن أنصار الله، فهو الذي قال:  مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ  قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:52]، فمن ثم  وجدت كلمة نصارى، فكيف يكون إبراهيم وأحفاده يهوداً ونصارى. ومن سورة آل  عمران قال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا  وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا  [آل عمران:67]، إذاً: يوبخهم ويقرعهم  بهذا الاستفهام،  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى   [البقرة:140]، اليهود يقولون: (كانوا هوداً)، والنصارى يقولون: (كانوا  نصارى)، أما رؤساؤهم من الأحبار والقسس فهم يعرفون أن هذه أباطيل وترهات  ليخدعوا بها العوام ويضللوا بها الناس، وإلا فكيف توجد يهودية ونصرانية على  عهد إبراهيم وولده إسحاق ويعقوب وأحفاده، كيف يمكن هذا؟ ولكن حب الدنيا  والطمع وحب السلطة والسيطرة على القلوب، لكن القرآن فضحهم فما استطاعوا أن  يقفوا أمام هذه الآيات القرآنية.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               واسمع ماذا يقول تعالى:  قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ  اللَّهُ  [البقرة:140]؟ فإن قالوا: نحن أعلم كفروا وكذبوا وانتهى أمرهم،  وتمزقت رابطتهم.  قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:140]، قل  لهم يا رسولنا: أخبروني: أنتم أعلم أم الله؟ فإن قالوا: نحن أعلم كفروا،  ولا كلام معهم ولا جدال، وإن قالوا: الله أعلم انقطعوا، فالله نفى أن يكون  الأنبياء والرسل يهوداً أو نصارى، وبهذا قطع ألسنتهم. فمن علم رسولنا هذه  الحجة؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:140]، فإن قالوا: الله أعلم قلنا: الحمد لله، فالله نفى:  مَا  كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ  حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [آل عمران:67]، وإن  قالوا: نحن أعلم فلا كلام معهم لأنهم كفروا، ادعوا العلم فوق الله والله  عليم بكل شيء، والله معلم كل ذي علم، فقطع الله بهذه الجملة خصومتهم،  أسكتهم تماماً، فماذا يقولون؟ إن قالوا: نحن أعلم كفروا وكذبوا ولا يقبل  منهم جدال ولا صراع ولا كلام، وإن قالوا: الله أعلم فالله نفى أن يكون  إبراهيم وأولاده وأحفاده يهوداً أو نصارى، وقرر وأثبت أنهم كانوا مسلمين.                                                                     * *

                                                              معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً  عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:140] هذه لنا جميعاً، اسمعوا هذه الكلمة  الإلهية:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:140] الجواب: لا أظلم منه والله، لا يوجد ظلم أعظم من هذا أبداً،  لا يوجد ظالم أعظم ممن يكتم شهادة عنده من الله ويخفيها ويسترها ويغطيها.  ومعنى هذا -والله- أن اليهود والنصارى بأحبارهم ورهبانهم وقسسهم وأتباعهم  ظلمة، الكل ظالم لا أظلم منهم، أي ظلم أفظع من أن ينسب إلى الله العلي  الحكيم القوي القدير الولد؟ وهم يعرفون أم عيسى وأنها مريم ويقولون: عيسى  ابن الله، أي ظلم أفظع وأعظم من هذا الظلم؟! ينسبون إلى الله ما هو منزه  ومقدس عنه وهم يعلمون بأن هذا لن يكون أبداً ولا يعقل، ومع هذا يشيعونه في  أتباعهم والمتبعين لهم في الشرق والغرب ويقولون: الإله مكون من ثلاثة  أقانيم: الرب والابن وروح المقدس، ومرة يقولون: الابن والأب وروح القدس.  إذاً: فالشهادة التي عندهم وكتموها ولم يخبروا بها هي ما عندهم من صفات  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونعوته التي تكاد تصرخ بأن محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم هو نبي آخر الزمان، وأن رسالته عامة للأبيض والأصفر، وأنه لا نبي  بعده، وأنه هو الذي يدعو إلى الإسلام، فهذه موجودة فكيف يكتمونها؟ إذاً: هل  يوجد من هو أظلم من اليهود والنصارى؟  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ  شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:140]؛ لأن الله أخذ عليهم العهد  والميثاق أن يبينوا للناس صفات ونعوت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد  جاء من سورة آل عمران:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ  لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ  [آل  عمران:81] . أخذ الله على جميع الرسل والأنبياء -وأممهم تابعة لهم- إذا بعث  الله نبياً وجب أن يؤمنوا به وأن يتابعوه، وخاصة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين  صلى الله عليه وسلم. إذاً: الآية تقول: إن اليهود والنصارى جحدوا نبوة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتموها وهي شهادة في أعناقهم، أخذ عليهم العهد  والميثاق ألا يكتموها وها هم أولاء قد كتموها، فمن أظلم منهم؟ لو سئلت عمن  هو أظلم من اليهود والنصارى فتقول: لا أحد أظلم منهم،  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ  مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:140].                                                                     

** الأمر بالإخلاص وتحريم كتمان الشهادة وقولها زوراً                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا يتعلق بنا: الإخلاص  والشهادة، فكما نحن مأمورون بالإخلاص أمر الأولون بالإخلاص، فلتكن أعمالنا  ونياتنا وإراداتنا وتحركاتنا كلها مراداً بها وجه الله. أعيد القول:  الإخلاص حلقة إذا انقطعت سقط العبد، فإذا تمت واستحكمت استمسك بحبل الله  وثبت، فلتكن نياتنا وإراداتنا وخواطرنا وحركاتنا وسكناتنا، ليكن المراد من  ذلك هو الله. ثانياً: ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله، مثلاً: استشهدك  فلان وفلان في قضية من قضايا الحياة وكنت الشاهد، هل يصح منك أو يجوز لك  أن تكتم هذه الشهادة وتخفيها وتجحدها؟ والله! ما جاز ولا صح. ولنعرف أن  كتمان الشهادة -والعياذ بالله- كشهادة الزور من أعظم الذنوب عند الله، وهذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أصحابه بطريق السؤال والجواب فيقول  لهم: ( اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات، قالوا: وما هي يا رسول الله؟ فقال: الشرك  بالله وعقوق الوالدين وشهادة الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور،  حتى تمنى أصحابه أن لو سكت ). ومع الأسف ما أعطينا للشهادة قيمتها أبداً،  فترى الرجل يشهد مع الرجل لا لشيء إلا لمجرد أدنى علاقة مادية، ونحن  مأمورون أن نشهد على أنفسنا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا  قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ  الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا  فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا  [النساء:135] . إذاً: شهادة الزور من أكبر  الكبائر عند الله، وها هو ذا تعالى يقول لليهود والنصارى:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ  مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:140] وعما نعمل وعما يعمل كل عامل. فلتكن هذه  من مقتضيات حياتنا التي لا تفارقنا، أن لا نقول إلا حقاً ولا نشهد إلا بحق،  وأن نتجنب قول الزور وشهادته، ما ننطق بالكذب حتى ولو كان لا يترتب عليه  شيء، ألسنتنا صادقة، وقلوبنا وألسنتنا متحدة، القلب طاهر واللسان يعرب عن  تلك الطهارة، أما الكذب، أما المنطق السيء، أما الباطل سواء في طالب شهادة  أو في غير شهادة فكل هذا ليس لنا؛ لأننا مسلمون ومخلصون، فكيف للمخلص أن  يلتفت إلى غير الله يرهبه أو يخاف أو يطمع فيه؟ وكيف لمن أسلم قلبه لله  ووجهه أن ينطق بالباطل ويشهد بالزور ليمنع حقاً من حقوق الناس أو ليرتب على  آخر حقاً ليس هو له؟                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما الله بغافل عما تعملون)                                                                                                   * *

                               وهكذا يقول تعالى لهؤلاء اليهود والنصارى:  قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ  أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:140]،  لا يغفل الله عن أعمالنا؛ إذ أعمالنا كلها هو خالقها، كتبها وقدرها قبل أن  نكون ونحن بين يديه لا يعزب عنه من أمرنا شيء وإن كان مثقال ذرة، وقد عرفتم  أن العوالم كلها في قبضته، فمن هو الذي يخفى عن الله أو يغيب عن الله؟  فأعمالنا كلها معلومة مقدرة، وهي لا تقع إلا على رؤية الله عز وجل وسمعه.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأخيراً قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ  [البقرة:141]،  الإشارة إلى من سبق من عهد إبراهيم إلى بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، هم  يجادلون في الماضي ويتمسكون بأمجاد أجدادهم وآبائهم وهذا لا ينفع، والله!  لا ينفع، لو كنت ابن نبي فلن يجديك ذلك شيئاً.وقد بين تعالى لنا هذه  الحقيقة، وهي أننا نؤاخذ بكسبنا لا بكسب آبائنا وأجدادنا، ونعطى وننتصر  ونفوز ونربح بكسبنا لا بكسب الآباء والأجداد أبداً، فهذه قضية معلومة  بالضرورة، وهي أن الطمع الذي نعيش عليه -أن نسكن دار السلام، أن ننزل الجنة  دار الأبرار- فهذا النزول وهذا السكن في ذلك العالم الأقدس الأطهر لن يتم  بالنسب أبداً، لا ببنوة ولا بأبوة ولا بأجداد ولا بأحفاد، ما هو إلا أن  تزكي نفسك يا عبد الله، فإن زكيتها طيبتها طهرتها أصبحت صالحة للملكوت  الأعلى، فإن أنت لوثتها واخبثتها وأرجستها ونجستها فمستحيل أن ترقى إلى  السماء أو تدخل دار الأبرار، وقد علمنا حكم الله في هذا:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. إلا أننا  مأمورون يا أبناء الإسلام بأن نعرف بم نزكي أنفسنا وبم تكون تزكيتها؛ لنعمل  على التزكية ونبعد أنفسنا عن التدسية، فالقضية ليست قضية نسب، وها نحن مع  قول الله عز وجل وقوله الحق:  ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ  [التحريم:10]، هذه حليلته أم أبنائه  وامرأته في عصمته، لما خالفت منهج الله فخبثت روحها ما نفعها نبي الله  ورسوله، فامرأة نوح وامرأة لوط أين هما؟ في الجحيم. والرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم يعلنها مدوية واضحة صريحة: يا بني فلان، يا بني فلان، يا بني فلان،  بدأ ببني هاشم وانتهى إلى فاطمة الزهراء، فقال: ( يا فاطمة ! إني لا أغني  عنك من الله شيئاً )، وبعد فاطمة من يطمع في أن يغني عنه رسول الله شيئاً  وهو لا يؤمن ولا يعبد ولا يزكي نفسه ولا يطهرها؟ و آزر والد إبراهيم عرفنا  ما حكم الله به عليه، آزر والد إبراهيم في الجحيم، وقد تضرع إبراهيم وتوسل  إلى الله ليغفر لوالده ولم يقبل ذلك منه؛ لأنه كافر مشرك ضال أنى له أن  تشفع فيه شفاعة! فقد كان يدعو الله ويقول:  وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ  كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   *  وَلا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ   *   يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ   *  إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ  بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ  [الشعراء:86-89] . وقد أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  -وهو العليم الخبير بهذا الشأن- أن إبراهيم عليه السلام في عرصات القيامة  في ساحة فصل القضاء والحكم بين الخلق يرفع يديه ويقول: يا رب! لقد وعدتني  أن لا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار، فأي خزي أخزى من هذا؟  فيقول له الرب تبارك وتعالى: إبراهيم! انظر تحت قدميك. فينظر -لأنه كان  رافعاً رأسه ضارعاً سائلاً- ينظر تحت قدميه وإذا بوالده آزر في صورة ضبع  ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح بين يديه، وما إن يراه إبراهيم حتى تشمئز نفسه ويتألم  ويرفع صوته: سحقاً سحقاً. فوالله! ليؤخذن من قوائمه الأربع ويرمى في عالم  الشقاء في النار.                                

** تحذير من فتنة الدشات وآلات الفيديو                                                                                                   * *

                               يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! اعلموا أن الفتنة دائرة،  وتبلغنا أخبار وأنباء آلمتنا ومزقت قلوبنا من فتنة هذه المحنة الجديدة،  أعني العرض الذي يعرض فيه آلات الفيديو والتلفاز وتلتقط تلك الصور المدمرة،  وكنا نبكي ونقول: نخشى أن يموت صاحب هذا الصحن الهوائي أو الدش على سوء  الخاتمة. يبيتون ساهرين طول الليل يشاهدون الخلاعة والدمار، يشاهدون فضائع  ما يقولها العاقل ولا ينطق بها المؤمن، وهم مصرون يومياً على هذا، وكل يوم  نشاهد على سطح المؤمن المسلم تلك الآلة التي يلتقط بها هذا الدمار والخراب،  سوف تمضي عليهم أيام وقد فقدوا إيمانهم، ولكن قد يصيبوننا نحن بالبلاء إذا  نزلت النقمة فنهلك نحن معهم، أما هم فهم هالكون من الآن. انتهى الحياء،  والحياء أخو الإيمان، الحياء من الإيمان، الحياء كله خير، مسخوه من وجوههم  ووجوه بناتهم ونسائهم وأولادهم، فيرتكبون فضائع الذنوب، فكيف نقول؟ أين هذه  الأمة، أين ذهبت؟ أين القرآن وأين السنة وأين أصوات العلماء؟ لا سماع  أبداً، لا إقبال أبداً، لا تراجع لا ندم ولا توبة ولا بكاء، هذا القرآن على  من نزل؟ تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ونحن لنا ما كسبنا أم لا؟                                                                     

** أثر كسب الجوارح على العباد                                                                                                   * *

                               والكواسب -يا معاشر الأبناء- هي الجوارح السبعة، العين  -والله- تكسب، أقسم بالله! ما رمى مؤمن أو فاسق أو ماجن بنظرة في وجه لا  يحل له النظر إليه إلا انعكس دخان وظلمة في قلبه ويجد أثره بعد ساعة أو  ساعات، فيقول الباطل أو ينغمس في الخبث، لا ينطق بكلمة فقط من غضب الله  وسخط الله إلا كان كذلك، وقد أخبرنا الرسول بما ليس فيه لبس ولا خفاء أنه  قد يقول المرء كلمة لا يلقي لها بالاً ولا يلتفت إليها وهي من سخط الله عز  وجل، فيلقى بها في النار أربعين خريفاً. فهذه الجوارح الكواسب وهذه التي  نكسب بها اللسان من أشدها، وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأله صاحبه  عن عمل يدخله الجنة ويباعده من النار فيقول له: كف عليك هذا. وأخذ صلى الله  عليه وسلم بلسانه، فقال الرجل: ( وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به يا رسول  الله؟ قال: ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ! وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم أو على  مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم؟ ). ولولا الكذب -والله- ما وجد باطل ولا شر، كل  المعاصي تنتج عن هذه الجريمة، لو كففنا ألسنتنا ولم ننطق إلا بالحق والخير  فوالله! ما كان للباطل وجود ولا للمنكر مظهر أبداً، لكن ألسنتنا هي التي  تنتج هذا، كواسب أيدينا تكسب ويسجل علينا ما كسبت، ليست سرقة فقط أو أذية  مؤمن بضربه أو قتله، فاليد تأخذ وتعطي، فاليد التي تأخذ الحرام كالتي تضرب  وتقتل، هي جارحة كاسبة. أرجلنا نمشي بها إلى أين؟ ينبغي ألا نمشي خطوة  واحدة في غضب الله، خطوة واحدة لا نمشيها في طريق لا يرضى الله به، ما نمشي  أبداً إلا في رضا الله عز وجل. وأعظم من ذلك -والعياذ بالله- البطن  والفرج، أكل الحرام وغشيان المحرمات، فهذا أعظم من ذاك كله. فقوله تعالى  لها:  لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ  [البقرة:134]، ونحن  أيضاً لنا ما كسبنا، إن كان الكسب خيراً فزنا بالخير، وإن كان الكسب شراً  هلكنا في الشر والعياذ بالله تعالى.                                                                      

** مسئولية المرء عن كسبه وانتفاعه بما كان سبباً فيه من الخير                                                                                                   * *

                               أقول: القرآن كتاب هداية ورحمة للبشرية، وإن ذكر حجاجاً  بيننا وبين أهل الكتاب فالمقصود تربيتنا وإنجاحنا وإكمالنا وعزنا وطهارتنا؛  لأنه كتابنا، فالله تعالى يقول:  تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:141]، هم يتمسكون بأعمال الأولين، فأعلمهم الله تعالى  أن أعمال الأولين لا تسألون عنها قطعاً. هل يسال اليهود والنصارى عن أعمال  إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب؟ وهل نحن نسأل عن أعمال اليهود والنصارى أو أعمال  من سبقنا؟ كل يسأل عن عمله، اللهم إلا ما كان سبباً في وجوده؛ لما علمتم  وعرفتم من أن المرء إذا مات انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث، فمنها: ( علم ينتفع به  )، فالذي يعلم مؤمناً أو مؤمنة مسألة في دين الله فيعمل بها ذاك المؤمن أو  تلك المؤمنة؛ فإنه يثاب عليها ما دام يعمل بها. أيما علم حول حب الله  ولقائه، حول العمل الصالح تورثه في أي عبد ويعمل به فإنه ما يزال يجرى لك  الأجر حتى ينتهي ذلك العمل، وقد يعلمه آخر فتمتد الحلقات. ثانياً: ( أو ولد  صالح يدعو له )، فالولد الصالح من أنجبه؟ أنت، أنت الذي بذلت وأنت الذي  أنفقت وأنت الذي عملت حتى وجد هذا الولد، فما دام أنه يدعو فهو يدعو لك،  ودعاؤه لا يرد في أبيه أو أمه، يستجاب. وهكذا الصدقة الجارية أيضاً، إذا  بنى المرء مسجداً، أو حفر بئراً ذات ماء عذب للشاربين، أو عبد طريقاً، أو  وضع جسراً من الجسور، أو أعد عدة لدولة تجاهد في سبيل الله، فهذا العمل  متواصل، فقوله تعالى:  لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ   [البقرة:134] هو حق، ومن كسبنا أنا نخلف وراءنا من يعمل.                                                                     

** مسئولية المرء عمن تلزمه تربيتهم                                                                                                   * *

                                وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   [البقرة:141] هذا ختام هذا الحجاج،  وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ [البقرة:141]، فهل أحدنا يسأل عن أبيه إذا مات لا يصلي؟  الجواب: يسأل ولا يسأل، إن كان قد بلغه ونصحه ودعاه وجلب عليه الصالحين  فدعوه فأبى أن يهتدي ومات -والعياذ بالله- تاركاً صلاته فهو من أهل النار،  ولا يسأل عنه الولد يوم القيامة، لكن إذا قصر وما نصح وما علم وما دعاه إلى  الهدى فإنه يسأل. أبناؤك تسأل عنهم إذا أنت قصرت في تربيتهم في توجيههم  لهدايتهم، إذا أهملتهم وتركتهم في الشوارع والغابات يعبثون ويلعبون، وتأتي  إلى البيت فتجدهم غائبين فلا تسأل، تجدهم نائمين فلا تسال، أنت مسئول عنهم،  هم يعملون الباطل وأنت تأثم به، وهكذا. فالآية ليست على عمومها أنه لنا ما  كسبنا ولهم ما كسبوا، نعم ولكن من كسبنا ما نكون السبب في إيجاده وحصوله.                                                                       

** تحذير من مشاهدة صور العاهرات والماجنين في البيوت                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا كتاب الله أكرمنا الله عز  وجل واجتمعنا عليه فلله الحمد والمنة، فلنذكر ما سمعنا ولنبذل ما استطعنا  في إصلاح أنفسنا وتزكية أرواحنا، والطريق الوحيد يا معاشر الأبناء هو أن لا  نخلو أبداً من مجالس الذكر، ما هذا الذكر؟ مجالس الذكر في بيوت الله نتعلم  كتاب الله وهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن قدر منكم -وكلكم قادر-  على أن يطرد الشياطين من بيوته فليفعل. يا معاشر المستمعين! أقسم لكم  بالله! إن البيت الذي تظهر فيه صور العواهر والمغنيات وصور الكفار  والماجنين من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم؛ هذا البيت ما تبقى فيه الملائكة،  وسوف تنزل بهم الشياطين، ولا يندم إلا من تورط ولا ينفع الندم، هذا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل حجرة عائشة ، هذه الحجرة الطاهرة التي فيها  رسول الله وصاحباه، فإذا فيها خرقة من كتان فيها صورة لا ملامح لها ولا  تجاعيد، فوالله! لقد غضب صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرفت عائشة الغضب في وجهه حتى  صاحت: أتوب إلى الله ورسوله، ماذا فعلت يا رسول الله؟ فيقول لها: ( أزيلي  عني قرامك يا عائشة )، أزيلي هذه الخرقة التي فيها الصورة، ( فإن الملائكة  لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ). وجبريل عند الباب ما استطاع أن يدخل،  أيسمع هذا المسلمون؟ أيسمحون بهذه الصور والخلاعة في بيوتهم والأغاني  والرقص، فتتحول كأنها مواخير في بيت يجب أن لا يسمع فيه إلا ذكر الله، وأن  لا يرى فيه صورة، فتطرد الملائكة وتخرج وتحل الشياطين محلهم. والعاقبة ما  هي؟ أن ينزل بنا دمار وخراب، فنبكي ساعة ولا ينفع البكاء، فالله بالمرصاد،  سلط علينا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا فأذاقونا مر العذاب وسامونا، والآن هل  نحن أصلح من آبائنا وأجدادنا؟ نحن هابطون هبوطاً لا حد له، والله! ما كان  هذا الفحش والباطل في ديار المسلمين، كانت كرامة وإباء وشرف. أما اليوم فمن  هيأنا لهذه الفتنة؟ اليهود والنصارى، والله! إنهم لينتظرون متى نحترق ومتى  نسقط، وهم يعملون ليلاً ونهاراً ونحن غافلون، ما قرأنا القرآن، فهذا  المجلس الذي كنا فيه فيه حجاج بين الرسول واليهود والنصارى:  قُلْ  أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:140] ،  قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا  فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ  [البقرة:139]، هل هؤلاء الأعداء  نتخذهم أولياء ينصحون لنا ويهدوننا لما فيه الخير؟ والله! إنهم ليعملون على  تدميرنا. فيا عباد الله! انتبهوا، غيروا هذا النظام في الحياة، بيوتكم  طهروها، ألسنتكم طهروها، قلوبكم طهروها لله لا تلتفوا إلى غير الله،  فتكونوا قد عرفتم الطريق إلى الله. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (95) 
الحلقة (102)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (62) 

أول ما فرضت الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين كانوا يصلون  مستقبلين للكعبة، ولبثوا على هذه الحال ثلاث سنين، فلما هاجر النبي إلى  المدينة صلى تجاه بيت المقدس وصلى معه المؤمنون قرابة سبعة عشر شهراً، وكان  صلى الله عليه وسلم حينها يتطلع إلى أن يؤمر باستقبال الكعبة حتى جاءه  الأمر بذلك وقت صلاة الظهر، حيث تحول من استقبال بيت المقدس إلى استقبال  الكعبة أثناء الصلاة، فقام عندها المرجفون والمنافقون بإثارة الشبهات حول  ذلك الأمر، فأنزل الله عز وجل مخبراً إياهم ومبيناً لمن عداهم أن الأرض  كلها له سبحانه، مشارقها ومغاربها، وعباده المؤمنون يتجهون حيث أمرهم،  مسلمين أمرهم له سبحانه طائعين منيبين.                     

**فضائل الجلوس في المساجد للعلم ومدارسة القرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ  عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ  وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *   وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى  النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا وَمَا جَعَلْنَا  الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ  الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً  إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ  إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  قَدْ نَرَى  تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:142-144].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهانكم الجائزة الكبرى التي تفوزون بها في  هذا المجلس، اذكروا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، هذه لكم.  وأخرى: يقول الرسول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا  يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وثالثة: هي أن  المرء إذا صلى في المسجد وجلس ينتظر الصلاة الأخرى -كانتظارنا هذا لصلاة  العشاء- فإن الملائكة تصلي عليه: اللهم اغفر له .. اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر  له .. اللهم ارحمه، ما لم يحدث، أي: ينتقض وضوؤه، إلى صلاة العشاء. لو  أردت أن تستخدم ملكاً واحداً يصلي عليك ساعة ونصفاً فكم ستعطيه؟ ما تستطيع،  وها أنت بفضل الله في ملائكة تحف بالحلقة وتصلي علينا وتدعو لنا، غفل عن  هذا المؤمنون وجهلوه، فهجروا بيوت الله وملئوا بيوت الباطل وحرموا هذا  الهدى، وويل للذين كانوا سبب هذه الفرقة وهذا البعد عن دين الله وبيوت  الله.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** خلاصة الأحداث المتعلقة بالصلاة إلى زمن تحويل القبلة                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، يقول الجبار جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:142]، أعطيكم  خلاصة لهذه الأحداث وبها تفهمون عن الله مراده من هاتين الآيتين: اعلموا  أن القبلة حيث نستقبل مكاناً فيصبح قبلتنا أمامنا، لما فرض الله عز وجل على  نبينا وعلينا معه الصلوات الخمس؛ هذا الفرض تم في الملكوت الأعلى، الصلوات  الخمس فرضت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته في الملكوت الأعلى،  أي: فوق دار السلام، إذ تمت له رحلة من الأرض إلى السماء، ووصل إلى مكان  فتأخر جبريل وتقدم هو صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجبريل تأخر وهو الدليل، فقال:   وَمَا مِنَّا إِلَّا لَهُ مَقَامٌ مَعْلُومٌ  [الصافات:164]، وتقدم الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده وناجاه ربه وكلمه وفرض عليه وعلى أمته الصلوات  الخمس. متى هذا؟ كان في السنة العاشرة من البعثة، عرج بالرسول إلى السماء  وفرضت عليه الصلوات الخمس فنزل وصلى به جبريل عليه السلام، علم جبريل  الرسول كيف يصلي، وعلمه أوقات الصلوات الخمس حول الكعبة، جبريل يصلي  والرسول وراءه، فعلمه الصلاة وأوقاتها. وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي  إلى الكعبة وهو -فيما يبدو- ما بين الركنين: الركن اليماني وركن الحجر  الأسود، فصلى ثلاث سنوات، فلما هاجر إلى المدينة استقبل بيت المقدس، فصلى  هو والمؤمنون والمؤمنات قرابة السبعة عشر شهراً وهم يستقبلون بيت المقدس.  وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتطلع إلى تحويل القبلة إلى الكعبة، كان يود  ويرغب كما سيأتي بيان ذلك في قول الله تعالى:  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ  وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ  وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144]، واليهود فرحوا لأن  الرسول يستقبل قبلتهم، وكانوا بالمدينة يكونون ثلاثة أرباعها. إذاً: فلما  تطلع إلى أن يستقبل الكعبة بيت الله أنزل الله تعالى هاتين الآيتين، وهو  إخبار بما سيكون:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ  [البقرة:142]، والسفهاء: جمع  سفيه ضد الرشيد، والمراد من السفهاء هنا اليهود والمنافقون وضعفة الإيمان  ممن لم يتمكن الإيمان من نفوسهم. سيقولون عندما تتحول القبلة كذا وكذا،  أخبر تعالى بهذا قبل حدوثه حتى لا يحصل للرسول والمؤمنين اضطراب وتألم مما  يسمعون من المنافقين واليهود والمشركين،  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ  النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا   [البقرة:142]، القبلة التي كانوا عليها هي بيت المقدس، ثم نزلت الآية:   فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144]. قيل: هذه الآية -آية  التحول- نزلت في مسجد بني سلمة الذي يعرف الآن بمسجد القبلتين، وهو جائز؛  إذ قد يكون دعي لطعام عند أحد المؤمنين هناك، فجاءت صلاة الظهر فخرج وصلى  بهم ركعتين، ثم أعلم بتحويل القبلة فاستداروا كما هم عليه إلى الكعبة  النساء والرجال، وهذا مروي وجائز. وبعض الروايات تقول: الآيات نزلت والرسول  هنا على المنبر يخطب الناس؛ حتى إن بعض الصحابة لما قرأ الرسول هذا عرفوا  أن القبلة ستتحول، فقالوا: هيا بنا نغتنم الفرصة فنصلي فنكون أول من صلى  إلى القبلة، وتم لهم ذلك ففازوا بالأولية والأسبقية.                                                                      

** الخبر عن قالة السفهاء حال تحويل القبلة                                                                                                   * *

                                سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ  قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا  [البقرة:142]، بعضهم يقول: هذا  ما عنده ثبات ولا تطمئن النفوس إلى الإيمان به واتباعه ما دام يتقلب هكذا،  أمس كان كذا واليوم كذا، فممكن غداً أن يتحول إلى جهة ثانية، هذا يحسنه  المنافقون والمرضى ويجيدون الخبط في هذا الشأن، وقد عرفنا هذا من أعدائنا  حين يتكلمون عن الإسلام فيشوهون ويقبحون ويقولون ما يقولون، هذا شأنهم إلى  اليوم. إذاً: فهذه الأقاويل زلزلت أقدام المؤمنين واضطرب الناس، فهم يحسنون  كيف يعيبون، يقولون: كيف يستقبل بالأمس بيت المقدس والآن يتحول؟ ما سبب  هذا التحول غير عدم رأي وعدم بصيرة؟ هذا من الجائز أن يترك القبلة بالمرة  والعياذ بالله، هذا الذي أخبر به تعالى قبل أن يكون وكان كما أخبر.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم)                                                                                                   * *

                                سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ  قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا  [البقرة:142]، فالجواب من الله  عز وجل يقول: يا رسولنا المبلغ عنا! قل لهؤلاء:  لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ  وَالْمَغْرِبُ [البقرة:142] المشرق لله والمغرب لله، إن شاء حولنا إلى شمال  أو إلى جنوب، والمشرق والمغرب عبارة عن الكرة الأرضية،  قُلْ لِلَّهِ  الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:142] . وبهذا قطع ألسنتهم وهدأ من روع واضطراب المؤمنين، ألسنا  بالمؤمنين؟ بلى، أليس الله بالعليم الحكيم؟ بلى، يهدي من يشاء؟ نعم، إذاً:  أراد أن نستقبل بيت المقدس فاستقبلناه، ثم أراد أن يحولنا إلى الكعبة  فتحولنا، وهذه هي طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، فلم يبق مجال لمن يعترض أو ينتقد  أو يقول ويقول.  قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ [البقرة:142]، والصراط المستقيم هو سبيل  الله الموصل بالسالكين إلى دار السلام، الصراط: الطريق الذي لا اعوجاج  فيه، سالكه ينجو ويفوز ويسعد، وقد علمنا من سورة الفاتحة أن الصراط  المستقيم هو الإسلام، من أسلم ظاهراً وباطناً، أسلم قلبه ووجهه لله واستقام  على طاعة الله وطاعة رسول الله فهو ناج فائز، ما إن يتوفاه الله حتى يكون  في دار السلام.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** وسطية الأمة الإسلامية بين اليهود والنصارى                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم يقول تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا   [البقرة:143] كما حولنا القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة  وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  [البقرة:143]، أي: خياراً عدولاً، والوسط  في كل شيء ممدوح ومحمود، والغلو والتفريط مذمومان، الإفراط والتفريط،  والغلو والإهمال والضياع، لكن السبيل المحمود هو الوسطية. وهناك أمثلة:  اليهود عليهم لعائن الله ماذا قالوا في عيسى ابن مريم؟ قالوا: ساحر،  وقالوا: ابن زنا، وقالوا ما فيه من الأباطيل ما قالوا، هذا طرف فرط،  والنصارى ماذا قالوا في عيسى ابن مريم؟ قالوا: ابن الله وهو الله وثالث  ثلاثة مع الله، هؤلاء غلوا، وماذا قال المؤمنون المسلمون؟ قالوا في عيسى:  عبد الله ورسوله، يكفيه أن يكون عبداً لله ورسولاً له، فانظر إلى الوسطية.  اليهود قالوا: عيسى ابن زنا وساحر ودجال وكذاب، وصرفوا الناس عن رسالته  ودعوته، والنصارى الذين اتبعوه ما هي إلا فترة سبعين سنة وأفسدوا عليهم  دينهم وقلبوا أوضاعهم وحولوهم إلى وثنيين يقولون في عيسى: هو ابن الله،  ومنهم من يقول: هو الله وثالث ثلاثة مع الله، فأمة الإسلام أمة محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم قالوا في عيسى ما قال الله فيه: عبد الله ورسوله، فهذا مثال  للوسط. مثال آخر: فيما فرض الله على بني إسرائيل أن من قتل يقتل، لا دية  ولا عفو، إن قتل فلا بد أن يقتل، وأما المسيحيون النصارى فعندهم أن من قتل  لا تؤخذ دية منه ولا يقتل، يجب أن يعفى عنه! فانظر إلى الطرفين: اليهود  أمروا بألا يقبلوا دية ولا يعفوا، لا بد أن يقتل، وهذا شرع الله فيهم،  والنصارى أمروا بالعفو، فرض عليهم العفو، فمن قتل يعفى عنه، لا دية ولا  قصاص، وأمة الإسلام أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مخيرة في الثلاثة: القتل  والدية والعفو، إذا طالب أولياء القتيل بالقتل قدم لهم القاتل وقتل قصاصاً،  وإن طالبوا بالدية وأعطيت لهم أخذوها، وإن شاءوا قالوا: عفونا لا نأخذ دية  ولا نقتص ممن قتل أخانا أو أبانا، فانظر إلى الوسطية:  وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  [البقرة:143] أي: خياراً عدولاً. فمن هنا  -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- تتجلى كرامة هذه الأمة لو استقامت على منهج  الله؛ لأن العدل بيننا وعندنا هو ذاك الذي يجتنب كبائر الذنوب والآثام،  العدل بيننا من لا يغشى كبائر الذنوب ولم يأت الآثام، وليس معنى هذا أنه  معصوم، هو محفوظ بحفظ الله، فإن زلت قدمه في يوم من الأيام وارتكب كبيرة  وتاب توبة نصوحاً عاد إليه نوره وكماله الأول وما زال عدلاً.   

** اعتبار شهادة الجماعة على الميت بالخير والشر                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا نذكر حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه القضية:  صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أن جنازة مر بها حاملوها فتكلم من تكلم وأثنى  على هذه الجنازة خيراً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: وجبت وجبت وجبت. ثم  مر بجنازة وذكرها الناس فقالوا فيها شراً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وجبت وجبت وجبت. فقال عمر : فدى لك أبي وأمي! مر بجنازة فأثني عليها خيرٌ  فقلت: وجبت وجبت وجبت. ومر بجنازة فأثني عليها شر فقلت: وجبت وجبت وجبت؟  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من أثنيتم عليه خيراً وجبت له الجنة،  ومن أثنيتم عليه شراً وجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض، أنتم شهداء  الله في الأرض ). فالذي شهدتم له بالخير فهو على خير وهو في الجنة، والذي  شهدتم عليه بعدم الخير بالشر وجبت له النار؛ لأنكم شهداء الله في الأرض،  وهذه بينت قوله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ  شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143] . وهذا نظيره ما علمتم من ( أن الله تعالى إذا أحب  المؤمن أو المؤمنة ينادي جبريل عليه السلام: يا جبريل! إني أحب فلان ابن  فلان فأحبه. فيحبه جبريل، ثم ينادي في السماوات: إن الله يحب فلان ابن فلان  فأحبوه. فيحبه أهل السماء، ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض )، لا يراه عبد  صالح إلا أحبه.إذاً: بيننا من هم محبوبون ومن الناس من لا يحبهم بل لا يشهد  لهم بخير، فهل غير العادل تقبل شهادته؟ ما تقبل، الآن في المحاكم إذا  استدعى الأمر شاهدين فلا بد أن يكونا عدلين، وإلا فما يعطي القاضي حكماً  بمجرد شهادة، لا بد من شهادة عدل، فمن هنا نقول: إذا شهد المؤمنون الصالحون  لعبد مؤمن فقولوا: وجبت وجبت له الجنة، وإذا شهد أولئك الصالحون المؤمنون  الأتقياء على شخص بالشر فقولوا: وجبت له النار. أما الذين ليسوا بعدول  فشهادتهم لا تقبل ولا يعول عليها، ففي المحاكم يرفضونها ولا يقبلون شهادة  معروف بالفجور معروف بالظلم والشر والفساد وبالخبث والشرك، ما تقبل شهادته.  وأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا حقاً عدولاً، ما رأت الدنيا  أعدل ولا أرحم من أولئك الأصحاب في الأمم السابقة واللاحقة، أما بعد مرور  هذه القرون المتتالية ففي هذه الأمة عدول وما أكثرهم وفيها سفهاء وما  أكثرهم، فأحببت أن تعرفوا أن العدل هو الذي تقبل شهادته، ذاك المؤمن  المستقيم على منهج الله الذي لا يعرف الكذب ولا قول الزور ولا شهادة الزور  ولم يغش كبائر الذنوب، فهذا إذا أعطى شهادته لا يعطيها إلا لمن عرفه وعرف  ظاهره وباطنه، وقال: فلان عبد صالح فاشهدوا له بالصلاح.                                                                      

** شهادة الأمة للأنبياء على أممهم يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                                وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  [البقرة:143]  أي: خياراً عدولاً،  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ [البقرة:143]  وذلك يوم القيامة، هذه منزلة عالية ودرجة رفيعة ما نالتها أمة من الأمم  أبداً إلا نحن، يوم القيامة يقف النبي بين يدي الله تعالى ويقول: بلغت  رسالتي يا رب إلى من أرسلتني إليهم، فيقال له: من يشهد لك؟ فيشهد له أمة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيقال: كيف شهدتم وما عاصرتموهم وما عرفتم عنهم؟  فيقولون: ربنا! أنزلت إلينا كتابك وبعثت فينا رسولك، وقد أخبرنا كتابك  ورسولك بأن رسلك قد بلغوا وأن أممهم قد رفضت ذلك البلاغ وحاربته ولم تقبله،  فشهدنا بشهادة كتابك ورسولك، فتقبل شهادتهم على الأمم التي سبقت.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيداً)                                                                                                   * *

                                لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ  الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143] أي: هيأكم لهذا الكمال الذي  أنتم عليه أيها المؤمنون العدول وتلك الاستقامة على منهج الحق والعدل، ذلك  الصفاء الروحي والطهارة النفسية أهلتكم لتكونوا شهداء على الناس يوم  القيامة، والرسول يكون شهيداً عليكم، وكيف يشهد علينا؟ بلغنا أن أعمالنا  تعرض عليه؛ إذ الأعمال تعرض على الله يوم الخميس، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يصوم يوم الإثنين ويوم الخميس، فسئل: لم تصومهما؟ قال: أما يوم  الاثنين فهو يوم ولدت فيه. وبعث فيه وهو يوم توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه،  وأما الخميس ففيه تعرض الأعمال على الله سبحانه وتعالى. إذاً: فالنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يشهد علينا، يشهد على أنه بلغنا فقضى ثلاثاً وعشرين وسنة  وهو يبلغ هذه الدعوة، وحملها رجاله وأصحابه ونشروها في الشرق والغرب، إذاً:  فالرسول يشهد على هذه الأمة بأنه بلغها ما أمر بإبلاغه وأوصل ما أمر أن  يصل به إليها، ولنذكر أن شهادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها درجة عالية  ومستوى راق، كون محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يشهد على هذه الأمة، وهو الذي  يقول الله عز وجل له:  وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى [الضحى:5]  وعد صادق، فيقول: كيف أرضى وواحد من أمتي في النار! فلهذا فإن أهل لا إله  إلا الله محمد رسول الله، أي: الموحدون لله عز وجل في ربوبيته وألوهيته  وأسمائه وصفاته لم يعرفوا له شريكاً في قلوبهم ولا في حياتهم؛ هؤلاء من  ارتكب منهم كبيرة فزج به في عالم الشقاء في النار بشروه أنه لا يخلد فيها؛  لأنه تابع لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يقول: كيف أرضى وواحد من أمتي في  جهنم؟ فهذه الشفاعة التي يخرج بها الموحدون من النار. أما الذين ماتوا على  الشرك -والعياذ بالله تعالى- والكفر فكونهم من أمة محمد نسباً لا قيمة  لذلك، وقد عرفتم أن للرسول شفاعات، منها أنه يشفع لمن دخل النار من أهل  التوحيد ويخرج منها. 

**وبعض المفسرين يقولون في قول الله تعالى:  وَيَكُونَ  الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا 

**[البقرة:143] أي: لكم. ولا حاجة إلى هذا،  ما دام أنه أخبر تعالى بقوله:  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ  وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا [البقرة:143]، فأن نقول: ويكون  الرسول لنا شهيداً فكأننا نرد على الله عز وجل، وهذا اللفظ موجود في  التفاسير، لكن الحقيقة ما أخبر الله تعالى به، يشهد رسول الله على أمته أنه  بلغها. وأمم ما آمنت به صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذه الأمم المعاصرة لنا؛ إذ  الرسالات ختمت برسالته والنبوات ختمت بنبوته، فما بعده من رسول ولا نبي،  إذاً: فالبشرية كلها الرسول شاهد عليها، فلهذا لا نحتاج إلى أن نقول  (عليكم) بمعنى (لكم)، فهذه الأمم من اليهود والنصارى والصابئة والبوذيين  والمشركين من عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم من هو نبيهم؟ من هو رسولهم؟ هو محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لقوله تعالى:  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا [الأعراف:158]، فهو يشهد على أنه بلغ  اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والصابئة والمشركين، لا يشهد لهم بل عليهم، أما  العدول الخيار فهم يشهدون لغيرهم وعلى غيرهم. هذه كمالات هذه الأمة، ومع  الأسف خانوها وغشوها وخدعوها وأبعدوها عن كل سبيل لنجاتها وسعادتها، فحسبنا  الله ونعم الوكيل.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم يقول تعالى:  وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ  عَلَيْهَا  [البقرة:143]، ما هي القبلة التي كان عليها رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم؟ هي بيت المقدس، مكث سبعة عشر شهراً -سنة ونصف سنة- وهو يستقبل  بيت المقدس، من الذي جعلها له قبلة؟ الله عز وجل، ما استقبل بيت المقدس عن  هوى وإنما بوحي أوحاه الله إليه أو إلهام ألهمه الله إياه، فألهمه استقبال  بيت المقدس، ومن الجائز أن يكون هذا فيه معنى الترغيب لليهود في الإسلام،  فيقولون: ما دام قد استقبل قبلة قبلتنا فما هو الفرق بيننا وبينه؟ فلندخل  في هذا الدين. قد يكون هذا من باب هداية الله لو قبلوا واهتدوا.  وَمَا  جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ  يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ  [البقرة:143]  أي: قضية اختبار وامتحان، وقد مر قوله تعالى:  الم   *  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ  أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ   [العنكبوت:1-2] هذا الحسبان باطل، لا بد من الافتتان، لا بد من امتحان لا  بد من الاختبار حتى يصفو النبع وتطيب النفس. فانظر ماذا حدث في تحويل هذه  القبلة، والله هو الذي حولها، فهو الآمر والمشرع للامتحان والاختبار، إذ  قال تعالى:  وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا  لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ   [البقرة:143]، وبالفعل أصيب المنافقون بمرض فصاحوا وضجوا، وضعاف الإيمان  كذلك انتكسوا؛ فقالوا ما قالوا، وتعرفون البشر في مجالس في بيوتهم، يقولون:  انظروا ماذا حدث! كيف تحولت القبلة؟ بالأمس كان هنا واليوم هنا وغداً يكون  في جهة ثالثة! فاضطرب الناس وثبت أهل الإيمان واليقين وزادهم الله ثباتاً  ويقيناً، والضعاف المهزولون انتكسوا ومنهم من ارتد والعياذ بالله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً  [البقرة:143]  هذه هي الفتن التي إذا لم يثبت العبد فيها يتمزق ويسقط، فهي كبيرة، ونحن  الآن ما نشعر بكبرها وعظمتها، لكن حين كان القرآن ينزل والناس يتطلعون  يومياً إلى التشريع، ثم يشاهدون الرسول قد تحول فجأة من قبلة إلى قبلة  يقولون: كيف نفعل؟ لأن جيرانهم ومن معهم في الشوارع وفي البيوت يقولون:  انظروا: بالأمس كنتم كذا واليوم كذا وغداً ستصبح لكم قبلة أخرى! أين الثبات  وأين الصدق وأين وأين؟ فتضطرب نفوس الناس. وهذه التي تعرف الآن بالطابور  الخامس، ويستعملها الغرب وخاصة اليهود بأبشع صورة،  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ  لَكَبِيرَةً  [البقرة:143] تلك التحويلة من جهة إلى جهة  إِلَّا عَلَى  الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ  [البقرة:143]، الذين هداهم الله لحبه وطاعته  والإيمان بلقائه والاستقامة على منهجه هؤلاء ما تزعزعوا ولا تحركوا ولا  تألموا أبداً، فهم يقولون: إن شاء حولنا يومياً إلى جهة، أليس ربنا ونحن  مأمورون بطاعته؟ يمتحننا كل شهر فيحولنا إلى جهة فنتحول، أطعناه في كل شيء،  لا في قضية القبلة فقط. يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا  عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ  [البقرة:143] عز وجل، وهم أبو بكر وعمر  وأصحاب الرسول والعشرة المبشرون بالجنة وأمثالهم في المدينة، وقد صاروا  أكثر من ثلاثين ألفاً.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ  [البقرة:143]  هنا لما تحولت القبلة تأسف بعض المؤمنين، قالوا: فلان مات قبل أن تتحول  القبلة، فلان توفي قبل أن تتحول القبلة، كيف حالهم؟ كيف صلاتهم؟ هل صلاتنا  التي صليناها الآن لسنة وزيادة تقبل أو لا تقبل؟ فنفوسهم اضطربت وتحركت،  فأخبرهم الله تعالى بأنه لا يضيع تلك الصلاة.إذاً: فهذه الصلاة هي الإيمان  بهذه الآية الكريمة، فهل يقف عبد بين يدي الله يبكي، يركع ويسجد ويعفر وجهه  في التراب ولا يكون مؤمناً؟ اللهم إلا إذا كان ينافق، فقلبه كافر، أما عبد  يقيم الصلاة ويسجد بين يدي الله وفي اليوم خمس مرات فكيف لا يكون مؤمناً؟  فلهذا أطلق على الصلاة بهيكلها لفظ الإيمان، بهذه الآية الكريمة:  وَمَا  كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ [البقرة:143].إذاً: فالذين ماتوا وهم  يستقبلون بيت المقدس قبل تحويل القبلة صلاتهم مقبولة صحيحة سليمة لا تشكوا  فيها، وصلاتكم أنتم أيضاً يا من ما زلتم وتحولتم إلى الكعبة؛ صلاتكم في  العام الماضي والأشهر الماضية مقبولة، ويكفي أن يقول الله تعالى لهم:   وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ [البقرة:143].أعيد فأقول:  الصلاة إيمان، الله سماها إيماناً، فتارك الصلاة لا إيمان له، تارك الصلاة  كافر.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم)                                                                                                   * *

                                إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ   [البقرة:143]، الرأفة أعظم من الرحمة، ومولانا وسيدنا وربنا تعالى رءوف  رحيم، ليس بالمؤمنين فقط، بل بالناس:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ  رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:143]، ومن أراد أن يشاهد الرأفة والرحمة الإلهية في الخلق  فلينظر إليهم وهم يكفرون به ويحاربون دينه وأولياءه ومع هذا يمطر أرضهم  ويسقيهم ويرزقهم ويأكلون ويشربون، لو كان غير الله فمن عصاه وتمرد عليه  وكفر به يهلكه، يمنع عنه الطعام والشراب حتى يهلك، فسبحان الله! أعظم برحمة  الله تعالى ورأفته! إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ [البقرة:143] كل الناس   لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:143]، إلا أن أولياءه هم أولى برحمته ورأفته،  بخلاف أعدائه، إلا أن رحمة الله واسعة، وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: ( إن الله خلق مائة رحمة كل رحمة ملء ما بين السماء والأرض، قسم منها  رحمة بين الخلائق بها تعطف الوالدة على ولدها وبها يشرب الوحش والطير  الماء وبها تتراحم الخلائق، فإذا كان يوم القيامة قصرها على المتقين وزادهم  تسعًا وتسعين )، جزأ تعالى الرحمة إلى مائة جزء، وادخر لأوليائه تسعة  وتسعين في الجنة، ورحمة واحدة تتراحم بها الخليقة كلها، حتى إن الفرس لترفع  حافرها مخافة أن تطأ مهرها أو فلوها، هذه الظواهر تشاهدونها في الحيوان.  والأم من بني آدم يكون الحمل في بطنها، ما إن تأتي ساعة الطلق والوضع  والولادة حتى يتحول دمها الأحمر إلى لبن أبيض خالص ناصع حتى يرضع هذا الطفل  من هذا اللبن، اللبن هذا كان دماً خالصاً، فانظر إلى تلك الرحمة الإلهية  التي أودعت في الأمهات كيف تتحول إلى لبن! انظر إلى العصفور كيف يزق  أفراخه! انظر إلى الدجاجة كيف تزق أفراخها وكيف تطعمهم! انظر إلى العنز كيف  تصنع مع وليدها، تميل له وتنزل حتى تكاد تقع على الأرض وتناغيه بصوت  خاص.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! إن الله قسم الرحمة  إلى مائة قسمة، ادخر لنا -أيها المؤمنون والمؤمنات- تسعة وتسعين جزءاً،  وجزء واحد تتراحم الخليقة كلها به، إذاً: حقاً إن الله رءوف رحيم،  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:143].  

** حكم الصلاة إلى غير القبلة                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا نبين حكم من يصلي إلى غير القبلة؟ فنقول: لا تصح  الصلاة إلى غير القبلة التي شرعها الله، فمن عزف عنها أو تكبر أو ارتفع أو  أبى أن يستقبل بيت الله فصلاته باطلة بالإجماع، إذ من شروط صحة الصلاة:  الطهارة واستقبال القبلة، لكن إذا عجز العبد عن استقبال القبلة، كمريض على  سريره لا يستطيع أن يتحول، فهذا يكون رخصة له فيصلي حيث أمكنه، أو مسجون،  أو مكبل بالأغلال، أو مكتوف في يديه ورجليه ما يستطيع أن يستقبل القبلة  فيصلي حيث أمكنه. وأما جاهل بالقبلة ما عرفها، وجد نفسه في صحراء أو في  طائرة أو في باخرة؛ فإنه يجتهد فحيث ترجح عنده أن الكعبة هنا اتجه، ولو صلى  وجاء من قال: إنك صليت إلى غير القبلة فليس عليه أن يعيد صلاته، تكفيه  صلاته الأولى، فإن صلى ركعتين أو ثلاثاً إلى غير القبلة ظناً أن القبلة هنا  وجاء من قال: يا فلان! استدر يميناً أو شمالاً، فإنه يستقبلها وصلاته  صحيحة، والذين كانوا في مسجد قباء كانوا في صلاة الصبح، فجاءهم رجل صلى  العشاء مع رسول الله هنا، فأعلمهم بأن القبلة قد تحولت إلى الكعبة،  فاستداروا كذلك بعدما صلوا ركعة من صلاة الصبح، وأتموها إلى الكعبة.أما  الذي يتعمد عدم استقبال القبلة فبالإجماع صلاته باطلة، أما الذي صلى ولم  يجتهد فصلى كما يرى؛ فهذا إن صلى إلى غير القبلة فصلاته باطلة، فلا بد  للمؤمن أو المؤمنة عند القيام لله في الصلاة أن يتحرى القبلة ما استطاع،  فإن وفق وصلى إليها صحت صلاته، وإن لم يوفق وصلى إلى غيرها صحت صلاته، ولا  يعيدها، وهذا من رحمة الله عز وجل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ  رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:143].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ  فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا  [البقرة:144]، الآن بدأ تحويل  القبلة، فذاك الذي تقدم من أجل ألا يحصل ارتباك واضطراب بين المؤمنين، ومع  هذا حصل ما حصل. قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ   [البقرة:144] كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يرغب في أن يستقبل الكعبة ويود  ذلك، فكان ينتظر الوحي متى ينزل، والوحي ينزل من السماء، فكان يرفع رأسه  انتظاراً لجبريل متى ينزل والله عز وجل به عليم، فأخبره بما كان عليه:   قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً  تَرْضَاهَا  [البقرة:144] هذا وعد الله:  فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً  تَرْضَاهَا  [البقرة:144]، إذاً:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ  [البقرة:144] أيها المؤمنون  فَوَلُّوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144]. 

** حالات لزوم استقبال جهة الكعبة وعينها                                                                                                   * *

                               إذا كان أحدنا في المسجد الحرام لا تصح صلاته إلا إلى  القبلة، سواء كان مكانه شمالاً أو غرباً أو جنوباً، وإن كان خارج المسجد  فلا تصح صلاته إلا إذا اتجه نحو القبلة لقربها، فمن بعد في الآفاق فيكفيه  أن يتجه إلى النحو الذي يرى أنه القبلة؛ لأن عين القبلة غير ظاهر، ما يراه  أحد في الآفاق البعيدة، فيكفي الاتجاه، أهل المغرب يصلون إلى المشرق، فمكة  شرقهم، وأهل الشمال إلى ما فوق سيبيريا يتجهون جنوباً لأن القبلة تعتبر  جنوباً، وأهل المشرق كالرياض قبلتهم المغرب، وأهل اليمن يتجهون شمالاً،  وهكذا. فالذي نريد أن يفهمه المستمعون والمستمعات أن الذي يصلي في المسجد  الحرام والكعبة أمامه لا يصح أن يصلي منحرفاً عنها، لا بد أن يستقبل الكعبة  وإلا فصلاته باطلة. ومن كان خارج المسجد من أهل مكة وهم قريبون من الكعبة  قد يشاهدونها وهم على سطوحهم، فهذا أيضاً يجب أن يتجه شطرها، والذين في  الآفاق يكفيهم الجهة التي فيها الكعبة.ثم هذه الكعبة كانت قبلة الأنبياء  قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت قبلة إبراهيم وموسى والأنبياء، فلم  -إذاً- حول الله عز وجل رسوله والمؤمنين إلى بيت المقدس؟ للامتحان،  للاختبار، فلهذا كان ذلك التحول من أجل امتحان المؤمنين واختبارهم ليبقى  المؤمن الصادق وينهزم الكاذب كالمنافقين واليهود. قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ  وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ  وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144] إن كنا في اليابان أو الصين أو كنا في  كندا وأمريكا، حيثما كنا نولي وجوهنا شطر المسجد الحرام.                                                                                                        

**وقفة مع هجران القرآن في حياة المسلمين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الرسول يوم القيامة يقول: رب! إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن  مهجوراً، فالمشركون الذين جاهدهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقاومهم  ودعاهم وحاربهم كانوا هاجرين للقرآن غير مقبلين عليه ولا ملتفتين إليه، ما  آمنوا به ولا عملوا بما فيه، وكل البشرية يشكو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمرها الذي هو اتخاذ القرآن هجراً مهجوراً، فأيما إنسان لم يقبل على هذا  الكتاب فيؤمن به ويقرؤه ويعمل بما فيه من هدى فإنه يشكوه الرسول إلى الله  عز وجل، ويهلك قطعاً بلا جدال ولا شك. وها نحن نشاهد أيضاً العالم الإسلامي  قد هجر القرآن إلا من رحم الله عز وجل، فالبلاد التي لا تطبق شريعة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا تطبق شرع الله الذي حواه كتابه وسنة رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أما هجرت القرآن؟ بلى هجرته، والجزاء معلوم عند الله، فلهذا  نسأل الله أن يتوب علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (96) 
الحلقة (103)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (63) 

كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول مقدمه المدينة يتوجه في صلاته إلى بيت  المقدس، وكانت نفسه تهفو إلى التحول تجاه البيت الحرام، ثم أذن الله عز وجل  له بذلك مبيناً له أن أهل الكفر والنفاق والجدال بالباطل سيستغلون هذه  الحادثة، وسيثيرون حولها الشبهات، وسيشغبون بها عليه وعلى المؤمنين، ورغم  علمهم وقناعتهم بأن هذه القبلة هي الحق، ولكنهم لا يقبلونها لأنهم لا  يقبلون الحق، فهذا هو حالهم وهذه هي سجيتهم.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                               * * تطلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تحويل القبلة لمخالفة اليهود                                                                                                   * *

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر الله شيئاً ولا يضر إلا نفسه. أما  بعد:معشر الأبناء والإخوان! ما زالت السورة -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها  نحن مع الآيات المباركات التي ما زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم  معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه  قريب مجيب.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ  فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ  شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ  شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ   *   وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا  قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُمْ  بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *   الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ  أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ   *  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ   *  وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا فَاسْتَبِقُوا  الْخَيْرَاتِ أَيْنَ مَا تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ بِكُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ  وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِنَّهُ لَلْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ   *  وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ  حُجَّةٌ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ  وَاخْشَوْنِي وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ    *  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ  آيَاتِنَا وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:144-151].معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قد عرفنا من درسنا الماضي أن  السفهاء من المنافقين واليهود، وهم حقاً سفهاء لا رشد لهم، فالذي يقدم على  الكفر ويقدم على النفاق ويتحلى بأسوأ الأخلاق كيف لا يكون سفيهاً؟عرفنا ذلك  وعرفنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في مكة ثلاث سنوات يصلي، وقد صلى  به جبريل عليه السلام، وكان يقف في صلاته ما بين الركنين اليماني والحجر  الأسود، ويصبح الشام أمامه والكعبة أمامه، فلما هاجر إلى المدينة الطيبة  المباركة استقبل بيت المقدس، واستقبلها المؤمنون والمؤمنات نحواً من ستة أو  سبعة عشر شهراً، ثم كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يتطلع متى ينزل الوحي عليه  ويحول الله قبلته إلى الكعبة، لم؟ أراد أن يخالف اليهود، لما ظهر مكرهم  وخداعهم ونفاقهم أحب أن يخالفهم، وقد عرفتم كيف نهانا عن صيام يوم السبت؛  إنه من أجل مخالفة اليهود، وكنا نصوم يوم عاشوراء فزادنا اليوم التاسع حتى  نخالف اليهود، فقال: ( لئن عشت إلى قابل لأصومن التاسع )، والآن يصوم  المسلمون يوم تاسع المحرم وعاشره مخالفة لليهود.وأصبح يعمل ما استطاع على  مخالفة أهل الكتاب ليستقل المؤمنون استقلالاً كاملاً، فمن رغب من أهل  الكتاب في الإسلام فباب الله مفتوح، فليدخل إلى رحمة الله.ولما حقق الله  أمله وأمره بأن يستقبل الكعبة إلى بيت المقدس صرح المنافقون والمشركون  واليهود -والكل سفيه- وقالوا الكثير، فأنزل الله تبارك وتعالى قوله:   سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ  الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي  مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:142]، فقطع ألسنتهم  وأسكت أصواتهم إذ هذا أمر الله، فالمشرق والمغرب كلاهما لله وهو يهدي من  يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم، وثبت المؤمنون عند هذه الفتنة. ثم قال تعالى:  قَدْ  نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ  [البقرة:144]، إذ كان صلى الله  عليه وسلم يتطلع إلى يوم يؤمر فيه باستقبال الكعبة إذ هي القبلة التي  استقبلها إبراهيم والأنبياء والرسل من بعده، فنزلت هذه الآية:  قَدْ نَرَى  تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ  [البقرة:144] متطلعاً منتظراً الوحي،   فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144].ويروى: أنه  كان يصلي في مسجد بني سلمة، فنزل الوحي وهو في الصلاة يصلي بأهل ذلك الحي،  فاستداروا، كانوا متجهين نحو الشام فاستداروا إلى الكعبة، استدار النساء  والرجال بصورة لا يستطيعها الناس اليوم، ولهذا سمي هذا المسجد بمسجد  القبلتين، وما زال يعرف بهذا إلى اليوم. 

** تحديد قبلة الكائن في المسجد الحرام وخارجه                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   [البقرة:144]، فمن هنا أصبحت القبلة التي يصلي إليها المؤمنون والمؤمنات هي  شطر المسجد الحرام، وقد روى ابن عباس عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (  من كان في المسجد الحرام فقبلته البيت )، فالذي يصلي داخل المسجد الحرام  بمكة قبلته الكعبة بعينها، فلو صلى إلى غيرها ما صحت صلاته، وأهل الحرم  قبلتهم المسجد الحرام، حيثما كانوا في أنحاء الحرم فقبلتهم المسجد، ومن كان  من وراء الحرم من أهل المشرق والمغرب فقبلتهم شطر المسجد الحرام، وهذا هو  قوله:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144]،  والشطر يطلق على نصف الشيء وعلى الجزء منه، فقبلة المؤمنين والمؤمنات في  المسجد الحرام الكعبة، وفي مكة والحرم قبلتهم المسجد، وفي خارج الحرم شرقاً  أو غرباً شمالاً أو جنوباً قبلتهم شطر المسجد الحرام، أي: الجهة التي فيها  المسجد الحرام.وقوله تعالى:  فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا   [البقرة:144] لأنه كان يتطلع ويرغب ويحب أن يحوله ربه تعالى إلى الكعبة،  فها هو ذا تعالى يبشره:  فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ  وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144] حيث ما كنتم أيها المؤمنون فولوا  وجوهكم شطر المسجد الحرام، ولولا هذه الجملة من كلام الله لقال الناس: هذا  خاص بأهل المدينة، هم الذين يستقبلون الكعبة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يتطلع إلى ذلك، والله عز وجل أفرحه وأثلج صدره ووجهه إلى المسجد  الحرام، فهذا لأهل المدينة، ولكن قوله:  وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ   [البقرة:144] أيها المؤمنون فولوا وجوهكم شطر المسجد الحرام. وذكرنا ما  ينبغي أن يعرف: وهو أن على المؤمن أو المؤمنة أن يجتهد حتى يصلي إلى  القبلة، فإن اجتهد وما وفق وصلى فصلاته صحيحة ولو صلاها بعيدة عن جهة  الكعبة، وإذا صلى فلا يعيد، أما الذي لا يجتهد ويقوم يصلي وما يسأل الناس  ولا ينظر إلى الكوكب وإلى السماء ويصلى كما يرى؛ فإن صلى إلى غير القبلة  فصلاته باطلة، وعليه أن يعيدها، أما من اجتهد فلا حرج إن أخطأ في القبلة:   وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115].                                                                     

** الجمع بين أقوال العلماء في موضع نظر المصلي                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله:  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144] أي:  جهته، هنا الإمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى خالف الأئمة الثلاثة، في هذه القضية  خالف أبا حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد رحمهم الله أجمعين؛ إذ الثلاثة يقولون:  المصلي ينظر مكان سجوده، والإمام مالك يقول: قال تعالى:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ  شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144]، إذاً: لا بد أن تولي وجهك  شطر المسجد الحرام، بمعنى: أن تنظر أمامك ووجهك مستقيم إلى الكعبة. والذي  يجمع بين أقوال هؤلاء الأعلام رضوان الله عليهم أنك عندما تحرم بالصلاة  فتقول: الله أكبر تكون مستقيماً ووجهك إلى القبلة، وحين تحرم وتدخل في  القراءة لا تطأطئ رأسك، ولكن في اعتدال وأنت تنظر إلى مكان سجودك، وهذا هو  الجمع بين آراء الأئمة رحمهم الله.أعيد هذه القضية: مالك يرى فهماً من قوله  تعالى:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144] أن  من أحرم بالصلاة يكون وجهه إلى القبلة، أما أن يطأطئ رأسه فهذا مكروه، ففي  هذه الحالة قد لا يستطيع أن ينظر مكان سجوده ورأسه مستقيم معتدل. فالقول  الجامع أنك عند الإحرام تكون مستقيماً ووجهك إلى القبلة، ثم حين تأخذ في  القراءة حينئذ تنظر وأنت معتدل إلى مكان سجودك، أخذاً من قوله تعالى:   وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144].   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:144] أخبر تعالى  نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين أن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى يعلمون  أن القبلة هي الحق، كيف يعلمون ذلك؟ لوجوده في التوراة والإنجيل، فعندهم أن  نبي آخر الزمان المنعوت بكذا وكذا قبلته الكعبة، وهم يعلمون هذا، ولكن  اليهود مصرون على قبلتهم والنصارى كذلك، وأبوا أن يستقبلوا بيت الله، مع أن  الكعبة هي أول قبلة عرفتها البشرية، ويكفي أن علمنا أن هذا البيت بنته  الملائكة لآدم عليه السلام وحواء، لما نزلا من السماء من الملكوت الأعلى  استوحشا في تلك الأرض في هذا العالم الذي ليس فيه إنسان سواهما، فمن باب  رأفة الله ورحمته بعبديه آدم وحواء بنى لهما البيت، فإذا طلبا شيئاً  استقبلاه، فإذا احتاجا إلى شيء جاءا إليه وطافا به وسألا ربهما.فالكعبة هي  قبلة البشرية من عهد آدم، واستقبال اليهود بيت المقدس والنصارى المشرق  وطلوع الشمس استقبال لا شرع فيه ولا حق لهم فيه. وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:144] وهم اليهود والنصارى قطعاً،  لَيَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [البقرة:144] أي: تحول القبلة واستقبالك  بيت الله الكعبة هو الحق. وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ  [البقرة:144] ومعنى هذا: أنه سيعذبهم على كتمانهم الحق  وجحودهم له، مع علمهم واعترافهم بأن هذا هو الحق، ومع ذلك آذوا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ  بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ  [البقرة:145]، الله هو الذي غرز  الغرائز وطبع الطبائع وعرف القلوب، أخبره بخبر الصدق، فقال له:  وَلَئِنْ  أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ  [البقرة:145] على أن  يستقبلوا معك بيت الله ما فعلوا، وكذلك كانوا، فما استقبل يهودي ولا نصراني  الكعبة أبداً إلى اليوم وإلى يوم القيامة، مع علمهم أنها الحق، وهذا  الكلام مؤكد:  وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ  آيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا  بَعْضُهُمْ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ  [البقرة:145] واستمر الوضع إلى  اليوم، اليهودي لا يستقبل الكعبة والنصراني لا يستقبل بيت المقدس، واليهودي  لا يستقبل الكعبة ولا يستقبل مطلع الشمس، إذ القبلة ثلاث: الكعبة وبيت  المقدس ومطلع الشمس، فقبلة النصارى إلى الآن المشرق طلوع الشمس؛ لأن  الشيطان يدخل تحت الشمس ويجعلها على رأسه حتى يعبد، واليهود قبلتهم بيت  المقدس، وهذا الخبر العظيم ما تغير ولا تبدل:  وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ  بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُمْ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ   [البقرة:145]، هل اليهود استقبلوا الآن مطلع الشمس مع النصارى في كنسائهم؟  لا. هل النصارى استقبلوا بيت المقدس؟ الجواب: لا. والمؤمنون من باب المحال  أن يستقبلوا غير بيت الله، غير الكعبة التي فرض الله استقبالها عليهم. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ   [البقرة:145] أي: أهواء أهل الكتاب  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:145]، وهذا -معشر  المستمعين- عام، فاتباع الأهواء يسقط العبد وينزله من علياء السماء إلى  الأرض، يبعده عن ساحة الهدى وطريق الخير، فالهوى -والعياذ بالله تعالى-  وميل النفس إلى ما تشتهيه، إلى ما يزينه الشيطان لها ويرغبها فيه؛ هذا  جزاؤه الخسار والدمار، وهذا الله تعالى يقول لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولئن اتبعت يا رسولنا أهواء أهل الكتاب  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:145].وهنا: هل  المسلمون وقفوا موقف نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ لقد اتبعنا أهل الكتاب في  مجالات كثيرة، نذكر منها: أننا حلقنا وجوهنا اتباعاً لهم، نذكر منها: أننا  كشف وجوه نسائنا اتباعاً لهم، منها: أننا فتحنا أبواب الربا وأقمنا له  البنوك اتباعاً لهم منها: أن المسلمين -باستثناء هذه القطعة من الأرض-  أعرضوا عن الكتاب والسنة وحكموا شرائع أهل الكتاب، بل ولا شرائع أهل  الكتاب، وإنما أهواء اليهود والنصارى، ومن هنا فإننا لمن الظالمين، إن لم  يعف الله ويصفح ويتكرم فسيجزينا بظلمنا، وقد جازى آباءنا وأسلافنا وسلط  عليهم أعداءه وأعداءهم، لم؟ جزاء الانحراف عن هدي الله عز وجل وصراطه  المستقيم. فهذا تهديد عظيم يوجه إلى رسول الله، فيقول له وقوله الحق:   وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ  إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:145] والظالم جزاؤه معروف.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  [البقرة:146] يعرفون رسول  الله،  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:146] يقرءون التوراة  والإنجيل ويعلمون ما فيهما، يعلمون أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله  كما يعرفون أبناءهم، لا ريب في هذا ولا شك، ورضي الله عن عبد الله بن سلام  الحبر من أحبار اليهود، هو أول من أسلم من اليهود في المدينة، فقد قال رضي  الله تعالى عنه: والله! إني لأعرف رسول الله أكثر مما أعرف أبنائي. قيل:  لم؟ قال: لأن أبنائي من الجائز أن تكون أمهم خانتني، أما رسول الله فلا أشك  في رسالته ونبوته. ومع هذه المعرفة لم أعرضوا عن الإسلام وأدبروا عنه؟ قد  تجيب بجواب سهل: لأن الله كتب شقاوتهم، ما أراد الله سعادتهم، ما هم بأهل  لذلك، فلهذا عرفوا الحق وأغمضوا عيونهم واستدبروه.أما كون الأدلة ناقصة  والبراهين ما هي بمتوافرة والحجج عند رسول الله ما هي موجودة فهذا -والله-  ما كان، ويكفي شهادة الله أنهم يعرفونه رسولاً من الله كما يعرفون أولادهم،  وإلى الآن القسس والرهبان والأحبار يعرفون، ولكنهم يجحدون عن أممهم،  ويخفون عن جهالهم، ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه، ويعبرون بتعبير يختلف عما في  التوراة إلى الآن، وسر ذلك اتباع الأهواء وإيثار الدنيا على الآخرة حتى  يبقوا في مناصبهم وسيادتهم على معتنقي دينهم، وهكذا يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:146] ولفظ  الكتاب اسم جنس يدخل فيه التوراة، والإنجيل، والزبور، والقرآن،   يَعْرِفُونَهُ  [البقرة:146] الضمير عائد إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  [البقرة:146] أولادهم من بنين  وبنات. وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:146]، وإن فريقاً كبيراً كثيراً وهم القسس والرهبان  والأحبار، أما عوام اليهود وعوام النصارى والذين ما درسوا الكتاب فمن  الجائز أنهم مقلدون فقط، لا يعرفون أما أهل الكتاب الذين يدرسونه ويعلمونه  لأولادهم ونسائهم وإخوانهم ويقرءون التوراة والإنجيل فيعرفون معرفة يقينية،  ولكنهم يكتمون الحق؛ لأنهم إذا أفصحوا عنه وأعلنوه دخلوا في الإسلام، وإذا  دخلوا في الإسلام انقطعت تلك الرياسة وانتهى ذلك السلطان الذي كان يعيشون  عليه، فهم -والله- مؤثرون الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة، وسيلقون جزاءهم.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  [البقرة:147] الحق من  الله هو الذي بينه وهداك إليه وأنزل به كتابه وعلمك الهدى، فالحق من الله  عز وجل، إذاً:  فَلا تَكُونَنَّ  [البقرة:147] يا رسولنا  مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ  [البقرة:147]، ومن هم الممترون؟ هم الشاكون الذين مرة  يقولون: هذا حق، ومرة يقولون: باطل. مرة يقولون: هذا هو الصواب، ومرة  يقولون: لا، هذا خطأ! هذا هو الامتراء: اضطراب، فالشك يدافع اليقين واليقين  يدافع الشك، ويبقى في هذه الفتنة النفسية القلبية، فالله عز وجل ينهى  رسوله محذراً له أن يكون من الممترين:  فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ  [البقرة:147].

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى في هذا الباب وقوله الحق:  وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ  مُوَلِّيهَا  [البقرة:148] ولكلٍ منكم أنتم أيها المؤمنون ويا أيها اليهود  ويا أيها النصارى؛ لكل منكم قبلة هو مستقبلها، وصدق الله العظيم، فهل عدل  اليهود عن قبلتهم؟ ما زالوا يوجهون وجوههم إليها. هل عدل النصارى؟ الجواب:  لا. وهل المسلمون يعدلون وجوههم عن القبلة التي أكرمهم الله بها وشرعها  لهم؟ الجواب: لا. إذاً: فهذا هو الواقع سواء كان حلواً أو مراً، يخبر تعالى  بواقع البشرية، والصراع بين المؤمنين والمسلمين وبين أهل الكتاب دائم،  فلهذا يقول تعالى:  وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا   [البقرة:148].إذاً: فماذا علينا؟ قال:  فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ   [البقرة:148]، اثبتوا أيها المؤمنون على قبلتكم والزموها؛ فإن الآخرين على  قبلتهم ملازمين لها ثابتين عليها، إذاً: فالطريق هو أن تستبقوا الخيرات،  أي: أكثروا من فعل الصالحات، والخيرات: جمع خير، وهو ما شرع الله تعالى لنا  من أنواع العبادات، من الجهاد إلى الصدقات، فكل ما شرع الله لنا أن نعتقده  أو نقوله وننطق به أو نعمل به هو من باب الخير لا من باب الشر، فالله عز  وجل يستحثنا، يدفعنا دفعاً إلى أن نتسابق في الخيرات.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعاً إن الله على كل شيء قدير)                                                                                                   * *

                                أَيْنَ مَا تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ بِكُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا   [البقرة:148] هذه الحياة ستنتهي، ومن مات في الشرق كمن مات في الغرب، ومن  مات اليوم كمن مات أمس أو كمن يموت غداً، المرجع إلى الله عز وجل، إلى الله  مرجعكم جميعاً، أبيضنا كأسودنا، كافرنا كمؤمننا، الصالحون كالفاسدين، الكل  مرجعهم إلى الله، وإذا رجعنا إليه فالجزاء العادل، أهل الإيمان وصالح  الأعمال جزاؤهم أن ينزلهم منازل الأبرار، ويخلدون في النعيم المقيم لا  يفارقونه ولا يفارقهم أبداً، إذ لا نهاية لتلك الحياة، إنها حياة الخلد  والبقاء، والذين يأتونه بالشرك والكفر والقلوب المظلمة والنفوس الخبيثة ممن  أصروا على الباطل وقاموا عليه وعاشوا عليه حتى ماتوا جزاؤهم معلوم  بالضرورة، عالم الشقاء، النار ذات الدركات السبع، ذات الأبواب السبعة،  يخلدون فيها إلى ما لا نهاية، اللهم إلا من كان من أهل التوحيد كما علمتم،  فأهل التوحيد يخرجون من النار بعدما يلبثون فيها أحقاباً، يخرجون منها بذلك  التوحيد الذي عرفوا به الله وما عرفوا غير الله، وأعطوا لله قلوبهم  ووجوههم وما أعطوها للمخلوقات ولا للكائنات، وإن فسقوا وفجروا عن الطاعة  يوماً فاستوجبوا العذاب ودخلوا النار فإنهم يخرجون كما أخبر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، يخرجون وقد امتحشوا واحترقت وجوههم، فيغسلون في نهر عند باب  الجنة، فينبتون كما تنبت الخامة من الزرع، هؤلاء هم أهل التوحيد، أما أهل  الشرك فالجنة محرمة عليهم لا يدخلونها.  أَيْنَ مَا تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ  بِكُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [البقرة:148]، لا يوجد شيء يصعب على الله أو يعجز الله دونه، وكيف وهو الذي  يقول للشيء: كن فيكون؟  إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ  أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ [النحل:40]، إذا اتجهت إرادة الله إلى  شيء وأراده فلا يستعصي أبداً، بل يكون كما أراد الله.إذاً: فهذه البشرية  ومثلها عالم الجن الكل يجمعون في صعيد واحد، الكل يحشرون إلى موقف واحد،  إلى ساحة واحدة، ويجازيهم الله وهو أرحم الراحمين وأعدل العادلين. وقد  عرفنا حكمه عز وجل الذي أقسم عليه بأعظم إقسام، وهو قوله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فالإنسي  كالجني، والجني مكلف كالإنسي بتزكية نفسه وتطهيرها، فمن استجاب لله وزكى  نفسه أنزله منازل الأبرار، ومن أبى إلا أن يخبث نفسه ويدرنها بأوزار الذنوب  والآثام فمصيره معروف.                                                                                                        

**أدوات التزكية التي يتدارك بها العبد قصر العمر وانصرام الدنيا                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه الحياة  ستنقضي، وهي تنصرم يوماً بعد يوم، وقبلها نموت ونرى نتائج أعمالنا وثمار  سلوكنا في القبر، بل ساعة الموت، لا نؤجل حتى ندفن، والله! لنعرفن ذلك ساعة  الاحتضار، يوم ينقطع الكلام عنا ونصبح محجوزين عن إخواننا ولا نرد ولا  نتكلم معهم فثَمَّ يعرف عبد الله وأمة الله هل هو من أهل الجنة أو من أهل  النار، ولنقرأ لذلك قول ربنا:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا  وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ    *  نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ    *  نُزُلًا مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ  [فصلت:30-32].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! الفرصة ضيقة، ولا تظن أن العمر طويل مهما كان، ولا يدري أحدنا  إذا أمسى أن يصبح وإذا أصبح أن يمسي، فمن أراد النجاة فليقبل على نفسه  فليزكها، فليطهرها، فلينظفها، فإن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً.                               

** العقيدة الصحيحة القائمة على الكتاب والسنة                                                                                                   * *

                               وأدوات التزكية وعواملها وضعها الله بين أيدينا، حملها  كتابه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فابدأ بعقيدتك صفها، أصلحها، أبعد  عنها كل شائبة من الشك والريب، ولتكن عقيدتك عقيدة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأصحابه، إذ نظر يوماً فقال: ( افترقت اليهود إلى إحدى وسبعين فرقة،  وافترقت النصارى إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، وستفترق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث  وسبعين فرقة )، وصدق رسول الله، وافترقت هذه الأمة -وما زالت مفترقة- إلى  ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ( كلها في النار إلا واحدة ففي الجنة )، اثنتان وسبعون  فرقة من هذه الأمة المحمدية في النار إلا واحدة في الجنة، وألهم الله أحد  الصحابة وهو جالس فقال: ( من هي الفرقة الناجية يا رسول الله؟ فقال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: هم الذين يكونون على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )، الفرقة  الناجية أفرادها من رجال ونساء وأحرار وعبيد هم الذين يكونون على ما أنا  عليه اليوم وأصحابي. وهنا -معاشر المستمعين- لا بد أن تكون عقائدنا هي  عقائد رسول الله وأصحابه، لا نعتقد شيئاً ما اعتقده رسول الله ولا اعتقده  أصحابه وهم من عرفتم، لم تكتحل عين الوجود بصحبة وأصحاب مثل أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويكفي قوله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ  أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ  الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143].إذاً: العقيدة مصدرها قال  الله وقال رسوله، إياك أن تفهم أن عقيدة المسلمين مستنبطة أو مستخرجة من  كتاب، إنما هي ما جاء في كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، عنوانها  ورمزها الأول والأخير: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ومعنى لا إله إلا الله: لا معبود حق نعترف به ونعبده إلا الله عز  وجل، ولا يدخل العبد في رحمة الله إلا بالإعلان عن هذه الحقيقة: لا إله إلا  الله، أي: لا يستحق أن يعبد إلا الله.ثانياً: وأن يشهد عن علم أن محمداً  رسول الله. وهنا -معاشر المستمعين- يجب علينا أن نعرف عقيدتنا من كتاب ربنا  وهدي نبينا، يجب أن نعرف أدوات التزكية للنفس والتطهير وكيف نستعملها،  وهنا نجد أنفسنا مفتقرين إلى العلم افتقاراً كاملاً، ولا يستطيع أحد من هذه  الأمة أن يعرف محاب الله ومساخطه، وكيف يقدم لله المحبوب وكيف يبتعد  المكروه ما لم يدرس الكتاب والسنة؟ونعود إلى تلك الكلمة وهي الفرقة  الناجية، فقد قالوا: من هي يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال: ( هم  الذين يكونون على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )، هل كان لأصحاب رسول الله  مذاهب؟ هل كان لهم طرق؟ هل كان لهم أحزاب؟ هل كان لهم تجمعات؟ كانوا كأسرة  واحدة، وهذا شأن المؤمنين، أما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( مثل المؤمنين في  توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له  سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر )؟ فمن طلب النجاة نجا، وأنصح لك يا عبد الله أو  يا أمة الله أن تبدأ بالعقيدة، فلا تفهم أبداً من عقيدتك ما لم تجده في  كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.   

** العبادات المؤداة على الوجه المشروع                                                                                                   * *

                               ثانياً: العبادات إذا لم يؤدها المؤمن على الوجه المطلوب  فإنها لا تزكي النفس، فلا بد أن تعرف كيف تتوضأ عندما تتوضأ، وأن تعرف كيف  تصلي عندما تقوم تصلي، وكيف تصوم عندما تشرع في صومك، وكيف تعتمر، وكيف  تحج، هذه العبادات إذا لم تؤد على الوجه الذي وضع الشارع فإنها ما تنتج هذا  النور ولا تولد هذه الحسنات. وعندنا أمثلة يا معاشر المستمعين: لو أن  شخصاً قام يصلي أمام فقيه، فقدم السجود على الركوع، أو قدم قراءة الفاتحة  على تكبيرة الإحرام، ماذا يقول له الفقيه؟ يقول له: صلاتك باطلة. لم يا شيخ  باطلة؟ لأنك قدمت وأخرت. لو قام يصلي فصلى المغرب أربع ركعات، فقيل له: لم  تزيد هذه الركعة؟ قال: أزيدها لوجه الله، أنا عبد الله فزدت هذه الركعة،  ماذا يقول له الفقيه؟ يقول: صلاتك باطلة أعدها، لم يعيدها؟ لم بطلت؟ لأنه  زاد ركعة ما شرعها الله، فلم تنتج تلك الصلاة المطلوب وهو الحسنات التي  تحسن بها النفس وتطيب وتطهر، فهو كمن نقص؛ لو صلى أحدنا العشاء ثلاث ركعات  -بل لو نقص سجدة واحدة- يقول له الفقيه: صلاتك باطلة. ما معنى باطلة؟ ما  أنتجت لك المراد المطلوب وهو الحسنات، ما تزكي نفسك.                                                                      

** تلقي علم الكتاب والسنة في المساجد                                                                                                   * *

                               فلهذا -معاشر المستمعين- يجب أن نعود إلى بيوت الله نطلب  العلم والهدى، يكفينا ذلك الفرار وذلك البعد الذي دام قروناً والمسلمون  هاجرون بيوت الله، لا يجتمعون فيها، ولا يتلون كتاب الله، ولا يتدبرونه،  ولا يدرسون سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ كل الذي نعانيه في ديارنا  الإسلامية هو نتيجة الجهل، ما عرفنا الطريق إلى الله كيف نسلكه، صرفونا  بأنواع الحيل وشتى الوسائل فأخلينا بيوت الله وأصبحنا نجري في الحياة ولا  بصيرة ولا هدى، فهل الذي لا يعلم الطريق يسلكه؟ وكيف يسلكه؟ لا بد من  العلم، والرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( إنما العلم بالتعلم ) ،  ويقول: ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين )، هذا العلم معاشر الأبناء  مصدره قال الله وقال رسوله، لا تطلبه من غير الكتاب والسنة. إذاً: ما  الطريق؟ كيف نعود إلى بيوت الله؟ نحتاج إلى حزم فقط وصدق فيه وجد صادق،  فأهل القرية وأهل الحي إذا فرغوا من عمل الدنيا، الفلاح كالصانع كالتاجر،  وغابت الشمس أو مالت إلى الغروب فإلى أين نذهب؟ فتحوا لنا المقاهي والملاهي  وحدائق الباطل لنلهو فيها ونلعب فصرفونا عن بيت الله والمسجد، لماذا لا  نأخذ أنفسنا بجد ونسلك سبيل رسول الله والمؤمنين الأولين من سلفنا الصالح؟  نجتمع في بيوت ربنا في أنحاء العالم، حيث وجدنا وجدت مساجد الله والبيوت  التي نجتمع فيها من المغرب إلى العشاء كاجتماعنا هذا، كل ليلة وطول العام،  بل طول العمر، هل يبقى بيننا من لا يعرف الله؟ هل يبقى بيننا من لا يعرف  كيف يتملق الله ويتزلف إليه ويتقرب منه؟ ما يبقى أبداً، لأنه حصل العلم  والمعرفة، وكم أثنى الله تعالى على العلم والعلماء في كتابه العزيز في آيات  كثيرة، ومنه قول الله تعالى:  وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ   [العنكبوت:43]، ضرب مثلاً للشرك والباطل فقال:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ  اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ الْعَنكَبُوتِ  اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ  لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ  [العنكبوت:41]، ثم قال:  وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ  نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ   [العنكبوت:43].وقد رغب صلى الله عليه وسلم في العلم بما لا مزيد عليه،  وحسبنا حديث مسلم ، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله ) بهذا اللفظ العام، ( ما اجتمع قوم ) عرب أو عجم.. في الشرق أو  الغرب، ( في بيت من بيوت الله ) لا الكعبة ولا المسجد النبوي، في أي بيت من  بيوت الله، اجتمعوا اجتماعنا هذا ( يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم )،  يقرأ القارئ الآيات ويأخذون في دراستها كما فعلنا، ( إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة )، ونقول: قف يا عبد الله وانظر إلى هذا المجلس  المبارك، لو كان هذا المجلس في حديقة أو في دار سينما أو في مقهى فماذا  تسمع؟ ماذا تشاهد من اللغط والكلام والباطل؟ انظر هل ترى حركة؟ والله! لقد  نزلت السكينة.( وغشيتهم الرحمة ) إي والله غشيتنا الرحمة، فالآن لنا ساعة  أو نصف ساعة، فهل أوذي مؤمن؟ هل أوذي واحد بيننا بما يؤلمه؟ والله ما كان،  أليست هذه هي الرحمة؟( وحفتهم الملائكة ) لو كنا نراهم بهذه الأبصار  الضعيفة لرأينا ملائكة تطوف بنا احتفاءً واحتفالاً بنا، وأعظم من هذا: (  وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالذي يذكره ربه في الملكوت الأعلى ما يشقى  أبداً، هذه ثمرة ما أطيبها. وفوق ذلك -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- أن  الشياطين تريد أن تبعدنا عن ساحة الرحمة وعن طريق الهدى والخير، فهيا بنا  نكيد لها، نحتال عليها، فنجتمع على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فتنتهي الفرقة نهائياً، لا فرقة ولا خلاف، الشيخ المدرس المربي قال:  قال الله تعالى: اعتقد كذا، فاعتقدناه، فكيف نستطيع أن نتحول ونتبدل؟ قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا، سواء كان خلقاً أو أدباً أو عبادة أو  معرفة حق، فنعرفه نساءً ورجالاً، فهذا هو الطريق.لو أن العلماء عرفوا هذا  الطريق لجمعوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات في بيوت الله في كل المدن والقرى، وما  المانع؟ والله! لا مانع إلا الهوى والدنيا والشيطان، فلو يقبل المؤمنون على  كتاب ربهم وسنة نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم يدرسون هذا العلم كل ليلة طول  العمر؛ فهل يبقى في القرية جاهل؟ هل يبقى في المدينة جاهل؟ وإذا انتفى  الجهل انتفى معه كل شر وكل ظلم وفساد؛ لما تعلمون. سأل الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم أصحابه يوماً: ( من أعظم الخلق إيماناً؟ قالت الصحابة: الملائكة.  فقال: وكيف لا يؤمن الملائكة وهم يعاينون الأمر؟ قالوا: فالنبيون يا رسول  الله. قال: وكيف لا يؤمن النبيون والوحي ينزل عليهم من السماء؟ قالوا:  فأصحابك يا رسول الله. قال: وكيف لا يؤمن أصحابي وهم يرون ما يرون؟ ولكن  أعجب الناس إيماناً قوم يجيئون من بعدي يؤمنون بي ولم يروني ويصدقوني ولم  يروني، أولئك إخواني ).فالعلم نور، وصاحب النور ما يقع أبداً في الفساد  والشر، هذا أمر واقع، ونقول دائماً: في أي بلد أعلمنا بالله وبمحابه  ومساخطه أتقانا لله عز وجل، وأفسقنا أجهلنا. وهذا العلم -معاشر المستمعين-  لا يتطلب منا قرطاساً ولا قلماً، هذا يستطيعه كل مؤمن ومؤمنة يعمل طول  النهار في مزرعته أو في مصنعه أو متجره، وإذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب  يندفعون إلى بيت ربهم، يجتمعون فيه بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم، ويجلس لهم  مرب مؤمن في يده كتاب الله ويقول لهم: قال الله وقال رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهم يعلمون كل ليلة علماً جديداً ويعملون به في نفس الوقت، يعلمون  ويعملون يوماً بعد يوم وشهراً بعد شهر وعاماً بعد عام، أسألكم بالله: أيبقى  فيهم جهل؟ أيبقى بينهم جاهل؟ أصبحوا علماء، فهل العالم الذي عرف يفسق؟ هل  يجاهر بالفسق؟ هل يقبل على الشر والباطل؟ والله ما كان، فأعلمنا أتقانا لله  عز وجل بالتجربة القائمة، في أي بلد في أي إقليم العلماء العاملون بالفعل  هم أتقى أهل البلاد، أليس كذلك؟ وحسبنا أن يقول الله لرسوله:  وَقُلْ رَبِّ  زِدْنِي عِلْمًا  [طه:114]، ويكفي في منزلة العلماء أن الله قال:   يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ  [المجادلة:11].   

**تنديد بمظاهر الفسق في بيوت المسلمين الناجمة عن الجهل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وأخيراً: كل الذي نشكوه من وجود فسق، فجور، ظلم، اعتداء، حسد،  كبر، كل هذه التي نتألم لها ما هي إلا ثمرات الجهل، ويوم يزول الجهل ينتهي  الظلم والشر والفساد، فما المانع؟ وقد جربنا هذه القضية في هذا المسجد،  درسنا (كتاب المسجد وبيت المسلم) سنة كاملة وزيادة، ونحن نصرخ ونقول  للمؤمنين في الشرق والغرب: إنه لا سبيل إلى اجتماعكم ووحدتكم واتفاقكم إلا  أن تعلموا عن الله ورسوله، لا تتوحد أبداً صفوفكم إلا من طريق الكتاب  والسنة، خذوا هذا الكتاب واجتمعوا عليه في بيوتكم، تلك البيوت التي تحولت  إلى مباءة للشياطين، فهيا نبكي على بيوت المسلمين، فالبيت الذي ترقص فيه  راقصة في شاشة فيديو أو تلفاز، ويغني فيه مغن ويرقص فيه راقص ويتكلم فيه  كافر، هل ترون أن الملائكة تبقى في البيت؟ والله! ما تبقى، بل لا تدخله،  فهجرنا المساجد هجراناً كاملاً وجئنا إلى البيوت فحولناها إلى مباءات  للشياطين.معاشر المستمعين! البيت الذي ترى فيه الصور الخليعة المدمرة ويسمع  فيه أصوات الخليعين من المغنين والمغنيات ما تدخله الملائكة، فإذا خرجت  الملائكة امتلأ البيت بالشياطين، هؤلاء الشياطين هم الذين يدفعوننا إلى  الفجور، يدفعوننا إلى قول الباطل، يدفعونا إلى الكبر والعناد وما إلى  ذلك.ولنذكر الحديث في البخاري ومسلم والموطأ عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها:  ( أنها اشترت نمرقة فيها تصاوير، فلما رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قام على الباب فلم يدخل، فعرفت في وجهه الكراهية، قالت: فقلت: يا رسول  الله! أتوب إلى الله وإلى رسوله، ماذا أذنبت؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ما بال هذه النمرقة؟ قالت: اشتريتها لك لتقعد عليها وتوسدها. فقال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن أصحاب هذه الصور يعذبون يوم القيامة،  فيقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم. وقال: إن البيت الذي فيه الصور لا تدخله  الملائكة ). وازدادت المحنة بهذه الآلة الجديدة المسماة بالصحن الهوائي،  هذه تجلب لأهل البيت أنواعاً من الفجور والباطل ما لا يقدر قدره، والله!  لقد أصبح أولئك الذين نصبوها على سطوحهم أصبحوا يفقدون إيمانهم وحياءهم،  والعياذ بالله.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (97) 
الحلقة (104)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (64) 

لما جاء الأمر الإلهي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتغيير اتجاه القبلة نحو  الكعبة المشرفة بدلاً من القبلة السابقة تجاه بيت المقدس، كثرت أقاويل  المرجفين، وتهويشات المنافقين في هذا الأمر، رجاء أن يذعن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم والمؤمنون لذلك ويعودوا إلى قبلتهم الأولى، حتى يحتجوا عليهم من  جديد على عدم ثباتهم على أمر، فبين الله لنبيه هذا الأمر، وامتن عليه وعلى  المؤمنين بما أتم عليهم من النعمة والهداية.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر الله شيئاً ولا يضر إلا نفسه. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ  شَطْرَهُ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ   *  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ  رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ  تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي  وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ  [البقرة:150-152] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني  المبارك الكريم.                               

** ذكر ما وقع قبيل تحويل القبلة وبعده                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد  إلى أذهانكم تذكيراً للناسين وتعليماً لغير العالمين: أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان بمكة يصلي فيجعل البيت أمامه والشام أو بيت المقدس وراء  البيت، أي: يقف بين الركنين اليماني والحجر الأسود، وقضى على ذلك ثلاث  سنوات، وجاء المدينة النبوية مهاجراً بعد أن تقدم إليها كثيرون من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، فلما دخل المدينة استقبل في صلاته بيت المقدس نحواً من سبعة  عشر شهراً، سنة وزيادة، ثم كان يود وكان يحب وكان يرغب أن لو أذن له بأن  يستقبل الكعبة بيت الله، وكان يتطلع حتى إنه يرفع رأسه انتظاراً للوحي متى  ينزل، إذ قال تعالى في هذا الباب:  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي  السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا  [البقرة:144] ألا وهي  الكعبة البيت العتيق قبلة إبراهيم والأنبياء من قبل.فلما استقبل البيت وترك  بيت المقدس أخذ الناس يتكلمون، وخاصة مرضى القلوب من المنافقين واليهود  والمشركين وضعاف الإيمان، أما اليهود فقالوا: ينكر ديننا ويستقبل قبلتنا!  في هزء وسخرية، وهذا تعرفونه من بعضنا كيف نتكلم، فالبشر هم البشر؛ لأن  إبليس هو إبليس، هو الذي يلعب بقلوب البشر وبأخلاقهم وآدابهم، والمشركون  قالوا: حن إذا ديار آبائه وأجداده! وبعضهم قالوا: اليوم إلى الكعبة وغداً  لا ندري إلى أين يتجه! وآخر يقول: هذه الذبذبة وهذه الحيرة كيف يدعي معها  النبوة ويقول كذا؟ فكان موقفاً صعباً، واضطرب المؤمنون، فلهذا تكررت  الآيات، وآخر ما فيها:  وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ  [البقرة:150] أنتم أيها  المؤمنون في أي مكان  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:150]، أي:  جهته. وبهذا استقرت القبلة إلى يوم الدين، فلا تصح صلاة عبد يتعمد عدم  التوجه إلى الكعبة، فإن استقبال الكعبة شرط في صحة الصلاة، فلا تصح بدونه،  وقد علمنا -زادنا الله علماً- أن من تعمد عدم استقبال القبلة فصلاته باطلة  بالإجماع. وأما من كان عاجزاً ما يستطيع فإنه يصلي حيث يستطيع، كالمكتوف  الرجلين أو الملقى في زنانة أو مريض لا يقوى على أن يستقبل القبلة.ثانياً:  من جهلها ولم يعرفها يجب عليه أن يطلبها، وأن يتحرى طلبها، فإذا اجتهد وصلى  ولم يوفق فصلاته صحيحة؛ لأنه بذل ما في وسعه، سأل الناس إن وجدهم، أو ما  وجد أحداً فنظر إلى السماء، فكر في الشرق والغرب وصلى، فهذا معذور وصلاته  صحيحة؛ لأنه طلب وما وجد، هذا بالنسبة إلى صلاة الفرض. وأما المسافر الراكب  على الطائرة أو السيارة فيستقبل إن أمكن في أول مرة البيت، وإن دارت دابته  أو سيارته فليصل حيث اتجهت دابته النوافل، فلقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنه كان يصلي على راحلته النوافل حيثما اتجهت، والله عز وجل يقول:   وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:115].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني)                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: انتهت تلك الفتنة، والله عز وجل يقول لرسوله  وللمؤمنين:  وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ  [البقرة:150] أيها الرسول -صلى الله  عليه وسلم-  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا  كُنتُمْ  [البقرة:150] أيها المؤمنون  فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ   [البقرة:150]، لماذا؟  لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ   [البقرة:150]، لو رجعوا بسبب الفتنة والصياح وعادوا إلى بيت المقدس لقالوا:  هذا هو التلاعب، كيف اليوم من هنا وغداً من هناك؟ فلهذا علل تعالى لذلك  بقوله:  لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ  [البقرة:150]،  اللهم  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي   [البقرة:150]، فهؤلاء لن تستطيعوا أبداً أن تسكتوهم، فلا ينفع معهم إلا  الإعراض عنهم، وهذه قاعدة: إذا كان الشخص يتعمد ويقصد ويريد فتنة المؤمن  فلا حاجة إلى جداله ولا إلى صراعه، من الحكمة أن تعرض عنه ولا تلتفت إليه،  إذا كان الشخص معانداً يريد فتنتك أيها المؤمن فإنه لا يقبل حجة من حججك،  ويرد كل ما تلقيه إليه؛ فمن هنا فأي فائدة في نزاعه أو جداله أو خصومته،  أعرض عنه فذلك هو الحكمة.  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ   [البقرة:150] فهؤلاء لن تستطيعوا إقناعهم، إذاً:  فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ  وَاخْشَوْنِي  [البقرة:150] إن كنتم مؤمنين.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثانياً:  وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ  تَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:150] بالعلم والمعرفة والهداية والإصلاح، وهذا وعد  الله عز وجل، وقد أتم نعمته، وأتم هذا الدين بأكمله، وأعلن عن تمامه في آية  المائدة يوم عرفات:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي  [المائدة:3] ولا نعمة أعظم من هذا الدين، والله! لا  توجد نعمة على سطح الأرض أجل ولا أعظم ولا أكثر خيراً وبركة وفائدة من هذا  الدين الإسلامي، إذ هو سلم الكمال ومرقاة العروج إلى دار السلام.لا تفهم أن  نعمة المال أو الولد أو السلطان تعدل نعمة الإسلام، والله! لا تعادلها  نعمة؛ لأنها الطريق إلى دار السلام، وما عدا ذلك فأين يصل بالعبد؟ ساعات  وتنتهي تلك النعم!  وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ  تَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:150]، و(لعل) من الله كـ(عسى) تفيد الحقيقة، والهداية  تكون إلى ما يحب الله ويرضى، الهداية إلى دار السلام، إلى الجنة. وهكذا  هدأ الله تلك الضجة، وأطفأ تلك النار، واستقرت الحال على أحسن حال بتوجيه  الله عز وجل وتدبيره. وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:150] أي: رجاء أن  تهتدوا، أو ليعدكم ويؤهلكم للهداية إلى ما فيه خيركم وسعادتكم في الدنيا  والآخرة، وانتهت بهذا قضية القبلة واستقر أمرها إلى يوم الدين.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولاً منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ   [البقرة:151] هذه نعمة أخرى، إرساله تعالى الرسول النبي الأمي محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم لهذه البشرية عامة، ولأمة العرب خاصة، هذه من أجل النعم  وأعظمها، كيف كان حال البشرية قبل النبوة المحمدية؟ لو تتصفح تاريخ البشر  لوجدت أنه هبطت البشرية إلى أبعد حد: الظلم، الشر، الفساد، الخبث، الجهل،  عبادة الأوثان، عبادة الشهوات، عبادة الشياطين، كما أخبر صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنه لم يبق إلا أفراد قلائل من أهل الكتاب ليسوا بشيء، والبشرية كلها  في الظلام.فكانت نعمة الله عز وجل بإرسال هذه الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وأخذ القرآن ينزل وأخذت الشريعة تطبق، وما هي إلا خمس وعشرين سنة فقط  والإسلام قد تجاوز نهر السند، وتجاوز الغرب، ووصل إلى أقصى الشرق والغرب  في خمس وعشرين سنة!ومن ثم افهموا أنه لولا الإسلام الذي أضاء الدنيا وأشرقت  به الحياة ما كانت هذه الكهرباء موجودة، ولا عرف الناس الطائرة ولا  الباخرة، قبل الإسلام كانوا كالبهائم، ما إن تفتحت قلوب البشر بنور الله  حتى أصبحت البشرية تتطور إلى أن وصلت إلى هذا الحد! ولعل هذه الكلمة ما هي  بمسلمة عندكم؟ ولكن قالها علماء الغرب الصناعيون، قالوا: لولا الإسلام ما  عرفنا هذا النور، ولا وصلنا إلى هذه الحضارة.فنعمة الله بإرسال الرسول نعمة  عظيمة:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:151]، لو  أرسل الله الرسول من العجم للعرب لقالوا: لا نؤمن به ولا نتابعه، أو  لقالوا: لساننا يختلف عن لسانه، أو سيتعبون ويعانون ويقاسون حتى يعلموا  ويفهموا، لكن قطع الله ذلك بإرساله منهم ينطق بلسانهم، ومنهم حيث عرفوه من  ولادته إلى نبوته أنه أكمل مخلوق وأعز مخلوق وأعظم إنسان على الإطلاق، فهي  نعمة عظمى:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا  [البقرة:151] يقرؤها على أسماعكم وأنتم تسمعون، أي  نعمة أعظم من هذه؟ بلغتكم ولسانكم، لا يطالبكم بأجر ولا بجزاء، أجره على  الله عز وجل، فاذكروا هذه النعم واشكروها:  وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:150] إلى أين؟ إلى سبل  السلام وطرق السعادة، وهل بدون العلم نصل إلى هذا الكمال؟                               

** المراد بالتزكية التي بعث لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                                كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ  [البقرة:151]، التلاوة للآيات عامل  قوي للتزكية، لأن ما يحمله الكتاب من علم ومعرفة يكون أداة صالحة لتزكية  النفوس.فهل المراد بالتزكية أن يقال: فلان ذو علم، فلان ذو شرف، فلان ذو  كرامة؟! ليست بتزكية هذه، هذه التزكية هي تزكية النفس، بمعنى: تطهير النفس  وتطييبها، فإذا طابت النفس وطهرت تجلى ذلك وانكشف في سلوك العبد، أيما  إنسان زكت نفسه- أي: طابت وطهرت- إلا تجلى ذلك في منطقه، فلا ينطق  بالمكروه، ولا يتلفظ بالسوء، وتجلى ذلك في مشيته، فلا يمشي خيلاء ولا  كبرياء، وتجلى ذلك في يديه، فلا يتناول ما يؤذي ولا يضر، وتجلى ذلك في  تفكيره، في كل حياته! النفس البشرية إذا طابت وطهرت انعكس ذاك النور على  السمع والبصر والنطق وعلى الجوارح، فإذا كانت النفس خبيثة مدساة مظلمة ظهر  ذلك في سلوك هذا الإنسان، في منطقه، في سمعه، في كل حركاته وسكناته، وإن  قلت: كيف؟ قلنا: النفس هي المحرك للجسم، وبدون نفس هل تكون فيه حياة؟ إذا  خرجت الروح هل يبقى للجسم ما يتحرك به، أو يفكر أو يعقل أو يبصر؟!  انتهى.فهذه الروح التي هي من أمر الله إما أن تتدسى وتخبث وإما أن تطيب  وتطهر، فإن طابت وطهرت حصل الكمال للإنسان بكامله، وإن خبثت هبط حتى يصبح  أسوأ من الحيوان.والواقع شاهد، وهذا ملموس، مرئي محسوس في البشر كلهم،  فلهذا قال تعالى في نعمة ثالثة:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا  مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا [البقرة:151] لم يتلو عليهم الآيات؟  ليذكرهم، ليعظهم، ليأمرهم، لينهاهم، ليبشرهم، لينذرهم، ليدفعهم إلى  الكمال، ليسوقهم إلى السعادة، فالآيات تلاوتها هي الدافع، ويزكي نفوسكم  ويطيبها ويطهرها.                                                                      

** توقف الفلاح على زكاة النفس وطهارتها                                                                                                   * *

                               وأعيد إلى أذهان السامعين والسامعات أن سعادة الآخرة وفلاح  العبد فيها وفوزه فيها متوقف -والله- على زكاة النفس أحببنا أم كرهنا، كما  أن شقاء العالم الثاني، شقاء الدار الآخرة، والخلود في مر العذاب وشقائه في  الجحيم متوقف على خبث النفس وتدسيتها، وهذا قسم الله العظيم، واسمعوا  وتأملوا، فسأتلوه كما كان يتلو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، اسمع يا عبد  الله:  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا  [الشمس:1] هذه الواو واو القسم، هذه صيغة  يمين، تأملها يا عبد الله.  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا  تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا  يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا  طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا  وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8] هذه أيمان، هذا قسم، فمن أقسم؟ الله، أقسم على  هذه الحكم الصارم القاطع الذي لا ينقض:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. فهيا نبكي إذاً؟ هل عرفتم؟ من  زكى نفسه أفلح، ومن دساها خاب، والخيبة والفلاح بينهما تعالى حتى لا يبقى  لك عذر أو كلمة تقولها.قال تعالى في بيان هذا الفلاح:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ  عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، فهل  عرفتم الفوز ما هو؟ ما الفلاح؟ إنه الزحزحة عن النار ودخول الجنة.والخسران  والخيبة ما هما؟ بين تعالى الخسران بنفسه، فقال تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ  الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:15] بحق  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15]، هل بقي وراء هذا شيء؟فالله تعالى يقول:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]،  وأسند الله تعالى الأمر إليك يا ابن آدم أو يا ابن الجان. وأعيد فأقول:  معشر السامعين! هل عرفتم هذا الحكم الصارم القاطع؟ من أصدره؟ الله. ما  مفهومه؟ ما مضمونه؟ ما حقيقته؟ الجواب: من زكى نفسه منا فاز بدخول الجنة  والنجاة من النار، ومن دساها منا وأخبثها دخل جهنم، وخسر الخسران  المبين.ونقول: الذين يحضرون هذا الدرس فازوا بالعلم والمعرفة، والذين ما  جلسوا نقول لهم: هل عرفتم بم تزكون أنفسكم، أم أنه لا شأن لكم؟! أعوذ بالله  .. أعوذ بالله! أقول على علم: لو أن مستمعاً أو مستمعة لهذا الكلام الإلهي  علم يقيناً أن فلاحه متوقف على زكاة نفسه معرفة كاملة، وسكتُّ أنا وأعرضت،  فوالله! لما استطاع أن يبيت الليلة حتى يقرع الباب ويقول: والله! لتبينن  لي كيف أزكي نفسي، بم أزكيها؟ ولك أن تتكلم في مجتمعات العالم الإسلامي في  الشرق والغرب وتقول هذا، ولا يقف واحد ويقول: كيف نزكيها يا شيخ؟! بماذا  نزكيها؟ فإذا قال الشيخ: تعبت قال: لا. لا بد أن تبين لي. فإنا لله وإنا  إليه راجعون! فهل تريدون أن تزكوا أنفسكم أم لا؟ إن مصيرنا هكذا، أقسم  الجبار ألا فلاح ولا فوز إلا بتزكية النفس، فمن يزكيها؟ هل أبي أم أمي؟ من  يزكيها؟ هل الطبيب أم فلان؟ أنت الذي تزكي نفسك.                                                                      

** العلم الشرعي بيان لكيفية استعمال أدوات التزكية                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ما هي أدوات التزكية؟ وأين توجد؟ في أية صيدلية؟ هذه  الأدوات التي تزكي أين هي؟ وما هي؟ أين نجدها؟ كيف نحصل عليها؟ هذا هو  السؤال الضروري الحتمي. ثم إذا عرفنا الأدوات وأحضرناها بين أيدينا يبقى  سؤال آخر: كيف نستعملها؟ فحين يوضع الدواء بين يديك أما تسأل كيف تستعمله؟  لا بد من معرفة كيف تستعمله. من هنا كان يقيناً أن طلب العلم فريضة، تسمعون  هذا من علمائكم؛ إذ لا تستطيع أن تسعد إلا به، مستحيل أن تزكي نفسك  وتطهرها بدون علم. إذاً: العلم فريضة، فلم لا نطلب العلم؟ نقول: مشغولون  بتجارتنا، فلاحتنا، مصانعنا، أزواجنا، أولادنا، والدنيا، فكيف نطلب العلم؟!  ما علمنا آباؤنا، ما ربونا على العلم، والآن ونحن رجال وآباء وأمهات كيف  نطلب العلم؟! فهل هذا يعتبر عذراً؟ والله! ما هو بعذر، ولا يقبل عند الله؛  لأن طلب العلم لا يشترط له الرحلة، ولا القلم ولا القرطاس، ولا العكوف أمام  العالم طول النهار، ولا طول العام، العلم فقط يؤخذ بالسؤال الصادق والجواب  الحق، اسأل العالم في صدق: كيف أزكي نفسي؟ وستعلم.ونعود لبيان الحقيقة  الضائعة، فنقول: اسمعوا يا أيها المؤمنون ويا أيها المسلمون: واجبنا، طريق  نجاتنا، سلم رقينا العلم بالله جل جلاله، وبمحابه ومكارهه، وبما عنده وما  لديه، هذه المعرفة، هذا هو العلم المطلوب والفرض على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، هذا  العلم الحصول عليه -لو عرفنا- من أيسر الأمور وأسهلها، قال تعالى:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [النحل:43].فمن كان لا يعلم شيئاً من مزكيات النفس ومطهراتها فليتعلمه، من  كان لا يعرف ما يدسي النفس أو يخبثها فليسأل فيعلم، أما ألا نسأل ولا نتعلم  فكيف نطمع أن نلحق بالسماء، وننزل الملكوت الأعلى؟ ولعل السامعين يخطر  ببالهم أشياء، لقد عرفنا واقعنا، هل يبلغكم ما يصبه المؤمنون على إخوانهم  من ألوان العذاب؟ يدعون أنهم مؤمنون، ويرتكبون عظائم يكاد القلب يتمزق لها،  كيف لعبد مؤمن يفعل هذا بمؤمن؟! هذا نتيجة عدم المعرفة، نتيجة الجهل  المظلم، ما عرفوا الله، فهل لمجرد قوله: أنا مسلم وأصلي عرف الله؟ وأضرب  لكم مثلاً جزئياً: هذه الصحون الهوائية التي على السطوح أهلها -والله- لقد  علموا أنها محرمة، وصدرت فتيا مفتي الديار السعودية الكريمة بحرمتها، ونبكي  ونصرخ هنا، وكل يوم تجدها على سطح، ما سر هذا؟ والله! ما عرفوا الله،  والله ما عرفوا الله كسائر الناس، أين العلم؟ وأين المعرفة؟                                                                      

** المساجد طريق تحصيل العلم المزكي                                                                                                   * *

                               ونعود بعد هذا الألم والبكاء فنقول: لم ما نجتمع في بيوت  ربنا؟ قبل غروب الشمس يتوضأ الرجل وامرأته وأولاده، ويذهبون إلى بيت ربهم،  كل حي فيه مسجد، كل قرية فيها مسجد، إن لم يكن موجوداً أوجدناه ونحن  قادرون، ونجتمع بأطفالنا ونسائنا في بيت ربنا على ولو على التراب، لسنا  بأفضل من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان يصلي والطين في جبهته، ونجلس  في بيت الرب، يوماً نتعلم حكماً ويوماً حكمة ويوماً علماً ويوماً كذا طول  الحياة، من ثم نصبح علماء نساء ورجالاً كباراً وصغاراً، وانتهى الجهل  وظلمته، ولا تسألني عن نتائج العلم ما هي، والله! لتنتهين كل مظاهر الشر  والفساد والخبث والباطل والسوء.ومع ذلك أبينا هذا وما نريده، فكيف نعمل؟ أي  مانع من أن يجتمع أهل القرية في مسجدهم؟ قولوا لي يرحمكم الله: ما المانع  ما بين المغرب والعشاء؟ هل يشتغلون بين المغرب والعشاء؟ قلنا لكم: إن  اليهود والنصارى والمشركين في الدنيا إذا غابت الشمس ذهبوا إلى الملاهي  والمقاهي والملاعب، ذهبوا يطلبون الاستراحة، ونحن إلى أين نذهب؟ نذهب إلى  بيت الإله، بيت الرب: المسجد؛ نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، تتلى علينا آيات الله،  ونزكي أخلاقنا وآدابنا ونفوسنا.فالله تعالى يقول:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا  فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:151]، مات رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن يخلفه؟ يخلفه المؤمنون العالمون، ويكذب من يقول:  ما وجدنا عالماً، فالله عز وجل يأتي به لتقوم الحجة على الناس، والذي يسمع  نداء العلماء بأعلى صوت أن هذا حرام قد يقول: لماذا هو حرام؟ فيقال: لأنه  يشيع الفاحشة والخبث، ويدمر النفس، ويحول الإنسان إلى خنزير أو كلب، ولذلك  أصبحوا ينزو بعضهم على بعض أمام التلفاز! فكيف نرقى؟ كيف نصل إلى الملكوت  الأعلى؟ أنخادع أنفسنا؟ الجنة ما هي بمقهى من المقاهي، الجنة متوقفة على أن  تكون نفسك شبيهة بنفس الملك، ما عليها دخن أبداً ولا ظلم ولا عفن، وإن طرأ  عليها شيء فهناك أدوات المسح والتنظيف والتطهير، وهي التوبة الصادقة،  ارتكب ذنباً فصاح: أستغفر الله، أتوب إلى الله، يبكي بين يدي الله ويتمرغ؛  فيمحى ذلك الأثر.ماذا نقول والله يمتن علينا؟ وقد فاز ذلك السلف الصالح  بهذه الآيات:  كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا  [البقرة:151]، فإذا لم نجتمع حوله فكيف سيتلو علينا  آياته؟ لو كان الصحابة ما يجلسون مع رسول الله فكيف سيتلو عليهم الآيات؟   وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:151].  والله! ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بأصحاب أنجاب فضلاء كرام صادقين كما عرفت  أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل الكمالات البشرية، فمن أين  تخرجوا؟ ماذا تعلموا؟ والله! ما هو إلا ما أخبر الله تعالى: يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة ويزكيهم.وأنا أقول هنا في المجلس: والله! لأعلمنا بالله أتقانا له،  أقسم بالله على يقين: أعرفنا بالله وجلاله وكماله أتقانا له، وأجهلنا  أفجرنا وأكثرنا سوءاً وباطلاً، فهذه أمور ملموسة محسوسة، أفلا نعود إلى  بيوت الله إذاً؟ يكفي قرون مضت ونحن من الجهل إلى الجهل حتى وصلنا إلى  الحضيض، فلم لا نرجع؟ ما المانع؟ قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   [الشمس:9].                                                                      

** أدوات التزكية وكيفية استعمالها                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! تزكية  النفس تكون بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال، هذه هي الأدوات، إيمان وعمل صالح  عليهما تزكو النفس البشرية.فالثوب هذا يزكو على الماء والصابون، لا شيء  آخر، بماء وصابون فقط ينظف ويطيب أم لا؟ ونفسي تزكو على الإيمان والعمل  الصالح، حقق إيمانك، ثبته حتى تصبح موقناً أنك مؤمن، ثم اعمل الصالحات التي  وضعها الله لتزكية النفوس وتطهيرها.يبقى السؤال: كيف تستعمل تلك الأدوات؟  الجواب: تحتاج إلى العلم، كيف تصلي صلاة تزكي نفسك، كيف تصوم صياماً ينتج  لك الطاقة ويولد لك النور، كيف تتصدق بصدقة يعود نورها عليك؟ لا بد من  العلم.   

** عرض النفس على القرآن وسيلة معرفة حقيقة إيمان العبد                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا عرفنا أن النفس تزكو بالإيمان، فهل أنت مؤمن؟ اعرض  إيمانك على القرآن واسمع، أو تعال عندي وقل: أنا أريد أن أتأكد هل أنا  مؤمن؟ فإن وجدت نفسك في هذه السوق فكبر وهلل وقل: الحمد لله أنا مؤمن، وإن  عرضنا أمامك المؤمنين وأنت لست بينهم، أو توجد هنا وتغيب هناك فابك على  نفسك حتى تؤمن.يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في وصف المؤمنين والمؤمنات من سورة  التوبة:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ   [التوبة:71] ما معنى أولياء؟ هذه الولاية عبارة عن حب ونصرة، من لم يحب  مؤمناً فوالله ما هو بأخيه، ومن لم ينصر مؤمناً فما هو بمؤمن، وانظر الآن  هل المؤمنون يحب بعضهم بعضاً أم يأكل بعضهم بعضاً؟ هل المؤمنون ينصر بعضهم  البعض أم يهزم بعضهم بعضاً؟ أين الإيمان؟  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71] هذه صفة،   يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  [التوبة:71] هل  المؤمنون يأمرون بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف؟! والله! ليوجد الملايين يأمرون  بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف، فهل هؤلاء يحسبون على المؤمنين؟ هل نكذب الله  تعالى في أنهم يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر. وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ   [التوبة:71] ملايين المؤمنين ما يصلون، محسوبون في العالم الإسلامي أنهم  مسلمون، ومنهم من يصلي ولا تنتج له صلاته حسنة واحدة، بل ينعكس عليه  باطلها، صلاة لا يذكر فيها الله، ولا يشعر أنه بين يدي الله، ولا تدمع له  عين، ولا يرتعد له جسم أبداً، دخل وخرج وما مس شيئاً؛ فماذا ينتج؟! قال  تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ  خَاشِعُونَ  [المؤمنون:1-2].ومن شاء أن يجادلني فليتفضل، فالله تعالى يقول  وقوله الحق:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45] لم يا ألله؟! ما العلة؟   إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]  فإذا كان يخرج من المسجد ليتكلم بالباطل عند باب المسجد -بل يصلي وهو متلبس  بالحرام- فأين آثار الصلاة؟ يصلي ويخرج يلعب القمار، ويتكلم بالباطل،  ويغتاب المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ويمزق أعراضهم، ويقول ويقول، فأين آثار الصلاة؟  لو أنتجت النور المطلوب واستنار قلبه وانعكس على لسانه وسمعه وبصره لما  كان يرتكب ما حرم الله! وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  [التوبة:71]  بحق، هذا وصف الله لهم:  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  [التوبة:71] حتى  في قلم الأظافر، أو الأكل باليمين، أو نزع النعل من الرجل اليمنى أولاً،  طاعة الرسول في كل جوانب الحياة.فهل عرفتم المؤمنين بحق؟ هؤلاء قال تعالى  عنهم:  أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   [التوبة:71]، فهل نحن من هؤلاء؟ أو مرة هنا ومرة هناك؟ وإليكم آية أخرى:  قال تعالى من سورة الأنفال:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأنفال:2] أي: بحق  وصدق، ما هو بالادعاء والنطق،  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا  ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الأنفال:2] خافت واضطربت، أقول: على  الأقل إذا قيل لك: يا عبد الله! أما تخاف الله وأنت على هذه المعصية؟ في  هذه الحال إذا ما خشعت ولا تألمت فما أنت بالمؤمن، امرؤ متلبس بالجريمة  بمعصية الله والرسول، يقول له أخوه المؤمن: أما تخاف الله؟ أما تتقي الله؟  إن تحرك الإيمان وكان موجوداً وقال: أستغفر الله، أتوب إلى الله، فهذا فيه  إيمان، وإذا قلت له: اتق الله فضحك، وأخرج لسانه واستهزأ بك، فهل هذا مؤمن؟  والله! ما هو بمؤمن، ولا يصح أن يقال فيه: مؤمن! إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [الأنفال:2] بحق وصدق  الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا   [الأنفال:2]، كان عداد الإيمان يشير إلى درجة مائة وستين، فيرتفع عند سماع  القرآن إلى مائتين كما تعرفون في عقارب الطقس. وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  [الأنفال:2] لا على المرأة، ولا على الوظيفة، ولا على  الولد، ولا على السلطان وعلى فلان وفلان، ولا على مزرعة ولا مصنع،  وَعَلَى  رَبِّهِمْ  [الأنفال:2] وحده  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  [الأنفال:2] أي: يعتمدون.  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  [الأنفال:3-4]، هذا كلام الله:   أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  [الأنفال:4] وصدقاً، فكيف حالنا  أيها المستمعون والمستمعات؟! نحن مؤمنون إن شاء الله.                                                                      

** وجوب سلوك المنهج النبوي في التربية المسجدية                                                                                                   * *

                               أقول: ما ينفع درس ولا موعظة فقط، يجب أن نعود إلى الله،  فقولوا: نحن عائدون، فما تغرب الشمس إلا ونحن بنسائنا وأطفالنا في بيوت  ربنا، والعالم أمامنا، يعلمنا الكتاب والحكمة ويزكينا، فهو خليفة رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس أسبوعاً ولا شهراً ولا عاماً، ولكن طول حياتنا،  دنيانا نشتغل لها من صلاة الصبح، فالكفار يشتغلون من الساعة الثامنة، ونحن  إذا صلينا الصبح اندفعنا إلى أعمالنا، هذا يصنع وهذا يفلح وهذا يتجر إلى  قبل غروب الشمس، أما يكفي هذا للدنيا؟ أما يكفي من صلاة الصبح إلى غروب  الشمس؟ ثم غابت الشمس وإذا نحن في بيت ربنا، نستمطر رحماته، ونتلقى العلم  والمعرفة من كتابه وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وأزيدكم فبلغوا: والله!  إن لم نعد إلى هذا المسلك النبوي ما ارتفع لنا شأن، ولا عز لنا شأن، ولا  نزداد إلا هبوطاً وتمزقاً، هذه منة الله ونعمته، يقول تعالى:  كَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولًا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا  وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:151] أو  يعلمكم الكرة واللعب؟ أو يعلمكم الرقص؟  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ  تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:151] كل يوم نزداد علماً من هذا الكتاب.ثم  يقول تعالى:  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   [البقرة:152] هذا أمر، فاذكروني يا عبادي أذكركم، ومن ذكره الله فهل  أهانه؟ أذله؟ أفقره؟ أمرضه؟ كلا، بل أعزه ورفعه،  فَاذْكُرُونِي  أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي  [البقرة:152] إنعامي وما أفضته عليكم وأنعمت  به عليكم، اشكروني أزدكم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! هل عرفنا أننا مطالبون بتزكية أنفسنا أم لا؟ فمن الليلة نعمل إن  شاء الله، فبماذا نزكيها؟ هل بالماء والصابون؟ بالإيمان والعمل الصالح،  الإيمان الذي بينه الرحمن في كتابه والعمل الصالح الذي جاء به رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وبينه لنا، من الصلاة إلى سبحان الله والحمد لله والله  أكبر، على شرط أن نؤدي العبادات على النحو الذي أداها عليه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وإلا فإذا أديناها أداء مخالفاً فلن تنتج تزكية، سنة الله،  لا تنتج الحسنات أبداً، لا بد أن نؤديها كما فعلها النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فإن زدنا أو نقصنا بطلت ولم تفعل شيئاً. وهذا يحتاج إلى العلم أم لا؟  نحتاج إلى العلم؟ أين نطلب العلم؟ في أوروبا؟ في أمريكا؟ في الصين؟ لا،  نطلبه في قريتنا، في حينا أيها المؤمنون، نطلبه في بيت الله، ومصدره موجود،  هو قال الله وقال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.أيعجزنا هذا؟ فمتى نسمع أن أهل  القرية الفلانية أصبحوا لا يفارقون مسجدهم من المغرب إلى العشاء، وكل ليلة  نساؤهم وراء الستارة وأطفالهم بينهم، وهم يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة؟ هل سمعتم  أن هذا حصل في قرية؟  عندكم (كتاب المسجد وبيت المسلم) فيه ثلاثمائة وستون  آية وحديثاً، اطبعوه بالآلاف، صوروه، ضعوه في كل بيت من بيوت العالم  الإسلامي، اجتمعوا في بيت ربكم، ولكن كأننا لا نعي ولا نسمع، فلا يسعنا إلا  أن نقول: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون! وما يئسنا أبداً، ولكن نصرخ ونبكي:  عودوا إلى بيوت الله ينته الخلاف والصراع والبغض والحسد والشره والطمع، وحب  الدنيا والإسراف والشهوات، هذا هو العلاج، لا ينفع إلا هذا.وصل اللهم وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (98) 
الحلقة (105)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (65) 

إن ذكر الله عز وجل من أفضل العبادات وأجل القربات، فهو سبحانه وتعالى قريب  من عباده الذاكرين، إذا ذكروه في ملأ ذكرهم في ملأ خير منهم، وإذا ذكروه  في أنفسهم ذكرهم سبحانه وتعالى في نفسه، ومن ذكر الله لعباده المؤمنين  الذاكرين الإحسان إليهم، وإسباغ النعم عليهم، ورفع درجاتهم، وإعلاء مقامهم  في الدنيا والآخرة، فهو سبحانه الذي يعطي الكثير على العمل القليل، ويجازي  بالجليل على الفعل الجميل.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن السورة  ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات التي ما  زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا  تَكْفُرُونِ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ  وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [البقرة:152-153] إلى آخر  ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم. معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات  من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره:  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ   [البقرة:152] أليس هذا أمر الله؟ قوله: (اذكروني) أليس هذا أمراً؟ وهل يليق  بالمؤمن أن يعصي لله أمراً؟! لك أن تقول: كيف أذكره؟ وبم أذكره؟ ومتى  أذكره؟ علمني يرحمك الله.وإليك -يا بني- البيان: الله تعالى يذكر بأسمائه  وصفاته، فإن لله تعالى مائة اسم إلا اسماً واحداً، فهي -إذاً- تسعة وتسعون  اسماً، فبها تذكره، وبها تبجله وتناديه: يا رباه .. يا رباه، يا الله .. يا  الله، يا أرحم الراحمين، يا رب العالمين، يا متولي الصالحين، يا ذا الجلال  والإكرام. وواصل دعاءك وأنت ذاكر لربك، ويذكر تعالى بما أحب أن يذكر به.                               

** فضل قول: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير)                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد تولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيان ذكر الله، فقد  قال: ( خير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،  له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير )، هذا الذكر الفاضل وضع رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ورده بين أيدينا، فحوض الذكر الطاهر النقي نرده لنذهب  ظمأ نفوسنا وعطش أرواحنا، وإليكم ما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: ( من  قال حين يصبح ) بعدما يطلع الفجر صليت الصبح أو لم تصل، ( من قال حين يصبح:  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير  مائة مرة ) مائة مرة تعدها بالمسبحة، بالنوى، بالحصى، بأصابعك، حتى بآلة،  الآن توجد آلة للعد، مائة مرة وأنت واع، وأنت تعرف ما تقول، قال: ( كانت له  عدل عشر رقاب من ولد إسماعيل )، تعرفون قيمة الرقبة؟ هي كفارة الظهار،  كفارة الصيام، كفارة القتل الخطأ عتق رقبة، ثمنها غال ورفيع، تكون أنت في  هذا الصباح كمن أعتق عشر رقاب! ولو يعي أحد هذا ويفهمه لما استطاع أن يتخلى  عن هذا الورد يوماً من الأيام قط، ما دام ينطق ويتكلم، فكأنما كان له عدل  عشر رقاب من ولد إسماعيل حررهم في سبيل الله.قال: ( وكتب له مائة حسنة )،  ولا ندري مقدار هذه الحسنات، ( وحط عنه مائة خطيئة )، كتبت له مائة حسنة،  وحطت عنه مائة خطيئة، ( وكانت له حرزاً من الشيطان يومه ذاك حتى يمسي )  حماية، ما يستطيع الشيطان إغواءه أو إضلاله أو إفساده، أو إغراقه في الذنوب  والآثام.( ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه )، هذا  الورد صاحبه لا يظمأ أبداً على شرط: أن يكون حال ذكره مع الله، يذكره  بلسانه مع قلبه، ويكون فاهماً للكلمات التي يقولها، عارفاً بمعانيها، إذا  استوفى هذا فالجزاء كما علمتم: ( كان له عدل عشر رقاب، وكتبت له مائة حسنة،  وحطت عنه مائة خطيئة، وكانت له حرزاً من الشيطان يومه ذاك حتى يمسي، ولم  يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه ).فهل أنتم متهيئون لهذا  الورد؟ حتى ولو كنت تقود سيارتك، أو تأخذ بخطام فرسك، أو لجام بعيرك، حتى  ولو كنت تضرب الأرض بفأسك أو معولك، ما يمنعك العمل أن تقول: لا إله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير. هذا الورد  العذب الصافي من فم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر لنا به قوله تعالى:   فَاذْكُرُونِي  [البقرة:152].                                                                      

** فضل الله على عباده بتيسير الذكر                                                                                                   * *

                               وهناك ورد آخر، ولا تقولوا: أكثرتم علينا، إذ هذا الذكر لا  يتنافى معك إلا إذا كنت تسمع لأصوات المغنين، أو هرج المبطلين، أما أن  تبني، أما أن تغرس، أما أن تصنع، أما أن تمشي فما يمنعك؟! لا يمنعك من هذه  الأوراد العذبة النبوية إلا أنك تتكلم بالباطل، أو تصغي وتسمع الباطل،  وأعوذ بالله من قول الباطل وسماع الباطل، فأولياء الله قال تعالى فيهم:   وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ  [المؤمنون:3]، يعطونه عرضهم،  لا يلتفتون إليه، ولا يقبلون عليه، وما هو اللغو؟ اللغو: هو كل قول أو عمل  أو تفكير لا ينتج لك حسنة لمعادك يوم القيامة، ولا درهماً لمعاشك اليوم في  هذه الدنيا.ومعنى هذا: أننا أغلقنا أبواب الكلام الباطل، ما أصبحت تسمع في  مدينتنا، في قريتنا، في بيوتنا إلا الحق، وهذا المطلوب؛ لأننا أمة راقية،  لأننا أولياء الله، لا تسمع في سوقنا ولا في بيوتنا ولا شوارعنا طول حياتك  كلمة نابية، كلمة لا فائدة منها، أي: لا تحقق حسنة ليوم القيامة، ولا  درهماً لمعاشنا اليوم.فالذين يجلسون أمام شاشة التلفاز أو الفيديو وينصتون  ويقبلون على تلك الشاشة يسمعون من الباطل، ويسمعون من الكفر أحياناً،  ويسمعون من الكذب ومن دعاوى الباطل، ويرون صور الخلاعة والدعارة، وينصتون،  وتنطبع تلك الصورة في قلوبهم فتنعمي، ويذهب نور الله، ويصبحون كالبهائم قد  ينزو بعضهم على بعض، هؤلاء هل عرفوا معنى قول الله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ  هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ  [المؤمنون:3]؟ ما عرفوا، ما سمعوه، ما  فهموه، ما عرفوه، يقضي الساعة والساعتين والثلاث لا يستنتج حسنة واحدة، ولا  درهماً واحداً في ساعات الراحة، أو في ساعات مناجاة الرب بالليل، وهو منصت  ومع بناته ونسائه، وقد يكون مع أبويه أيضاً! فهذا شر من اللغو، هذا يدمر  القلب تدميراً، ويحوله إلى قلب حيوان، والحيوان أقدس وأطهر.هذا الورد هو  المراد من قوله تعالى:  فَاذْكُرُونِي  [البقرة:152] بم نذكرك يا رب؟!  رسولنا يبين لكم بم تذكرون وكيف تذكرون، ها هو ذا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد  أعلن عن هذه المسابقة العظيمة: ( من قال حين يصبح: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير مائة مرة؛ كان له عدل  عشر رقاب، وكتب الله له مائة حسنة، وحط عنه مائة خطيئة، ولم يأت أحد بأفضل  مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه )، أي أجر أعظم من هذا؟! عدل عشر رقاب،  ويكتب له مائة حسنة، ويمحى عنه مائة سيئة، ولم يأت أحد بمثل ما أتى به حتى  ولو كان يقاتل الكفار، إلا من قال مثلما قال وزاد، ومعنى (وزاد): أنه لا  تكتفي بالمائة إن شئت، اذكر مائتين وثلاثمائة وألفاً، أو اشغل ساعاتك كلها  بذكر الله.                                                                      

** فضل قول: (سبحان الله وبحمده)                                                                                                   * *

                               وذكر آخر: يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم فداه أبي وأمي والعالم  أجمع: ( من قال حين يمسي أو حين يصبح: سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة حطت عنه  خطاياه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر ).( من قال حين يصبح أو حين يمسي ) أي: يدخل  في الصباح أو يدخل في المساء، ماذا يقول؟ سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله  وبحمده، سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة، حطت عنه خطاياه ولو كانت في الكثرة  مثل زبد البحر! أية جائزة هذه؟ بم تقدر؟ وقد حرمها المؤمنون والمؤمنات، ما  سمعوا بها ولا عرفوها، ومن سمعها وهو غافل ومعرض لا يبالي لم ترتسخ في  نفسه، ولم تثبت في قلبه.أي ورد هذا؟ إنه عظيم، ما هي الكلفة؟ سبحان الله  وبحمده، سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله وبحمده، بشرط: أن تكون ذاكراً لله  بقلبك، أنت تقول: أنزه الله عز وجل عن كل النقائص، أنزهه عن الشريك والنظير  والشبيه، وعن الولد والصاحبة، وعن كل نقص، فـ(سبحان): مصدر سبح يسبح، أنزه  الله تنزيهاً عن كل النقائص.(وبحمده): أي: مع حمده. أنزهه وأحمده، أجمع  بين نفي ما ينفى عنه وما يجب له تعالى، بهذا التركيب العجيب، هذا ما يعرفه  إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولن يستطيع ذو عقل أن ينتجه. تقول:  سبحان الله وبحمده، تنزهه، كأنك تقول: الله ليس كمثله شيء، تعالى الله أن  يكون له ولد، سبحان الله أن يكون له زوجة، تعالى الله أن يكون كذا، كل  النقائص تنفيها، ثم تقول: الله العلي الكبير الغني الحميد الرب الذي لا إله  إلا هو، فكل المحامد تطلقها عليه في هذه الجملة، ما أيسرها، ما أعذبها!  جربها فقل: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله وبحمده،  سبحان الله وبحمده، وأنت مع الله؛ فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الله عز  وجل: ( يقول الله تعالى: أنا مع عبدي إذا ذكرني، فإذا ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته  في نفسي، وإذا ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منه )، فالملائكة خير من  البشر قطعاً.وإياك أن تفهم أنك إذا ذكرت الله فأنت بعيد عن الله، أنت مع  الله، ولكن انتبه أن تذكره بلسانك وقلبك مع ليلى وسلمى، أو مع القدر وما  فيه! أو في السوق وما فيه من بضائع، اجمع القلب مع اللسان، كأنك بين يدي  الله، وإلا فالغافلون لا يستفيدون، إلا أن من تدبير الله أن من أخذ يذكر  الله بقلبه ينطلق لسانه، ما يشعر إلا ولسانه ينطق، ومن أخذ يذكر الله  بلسانه وواصل فما يشعر إلا والقلب يذكر ويتفق مع اللسان.هذا الورد معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات لو كنا سمعناه وما عرفناه، وكنا مؤمنين صادقين، وقام  قائم وقال: أيها الناس! هل لكم في ورد من الذكر تحط به جميع خطاياكم ولو  كانت مثل زبد البحر؟! فقلنا: نعم، فقال: لا بد أن تدفعوا خمسة آلاف ريال  لكل من يريده؛ فوالله العظيم! لو كنا عالمين عارفين موقنين لهانت الخمسة  آلاف والعشرة آلاف، ووالله! ليست بشيء أمام هذا، وها أنتم أخذتموه مجاناً،  فهل يراكم ربكم غداً مع الصباح ترددونه؟ قولوا: إن شاء الله.إذاً:   فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ  [البقرة:152] ما زلنا، فأين نذهب؟ الآن وردنا  حوضين فقط، فاسمعوا ذكر الله، ولو لم يكن ذكر الله بهذه المثابة لما أمر  الله به، ولما دعانا إليه، ولما رغبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه.  

** فضل الذكر دبر كل صلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               إليكم ذكراً آخر، فإن شاء الله فسنستوفي الأوراد، أيها  الظمآى، يا معشر العطاش! إليكم حياض النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذكر  الله، فردوها صباح مساء خير من الدنيا وما فيها.معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! لما هاجر المؤمنون من مكة إلى المدينة ومنهم من هاجر من غيرها،  لكن أغلب المهاجرين كانوا من مكة، إذ اضطرتهم جماعات الضلال والشرك إلى  الهجرة، وكتب الله عليهم الهجرة فهاجروا، فنزلوا المدينة النبوية هذه،  وأنتم تعرفون مستوى المهاجرين، فعلى رأسهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ودون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر ، عمر ، عثمان ، علي ، عبد  الرحمن بن عوف ، سعد ، زمرة الأنوار هنا.ولم يكن في المدينة مصانع ولا بها  متاجر، والحصار مضروب عليهم من أعداء لا إله إلا الله، فكان الأنصار من  الأوس والخزرج من سكان المدينة يؤاخون بينهم وبين المهاجرين، فيقول  الأنصاري للمهاجري: أنت أخي، ويقاسمه الطعام والشراب والكساء والسكن.فتألم  المهاجرون، وقالوا: كيف نطعم ونسقى ونسكن، ذهب بالجنة أهلها، فماذا بقي  لنا؟ فجاءوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفعون شكواهم إليه عسى الله أن  يفرج عنهم ما في نفوسهم، فقالوا: ( يا رسول الله! ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجور،  يصلون كما نصلي، ويصومون كما نصوم، ويتصدقون بفضول أموالهم ) ولا نتصدق،  ففازوا، فما لنا نحن؟! فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أفلا أعلمكم شيئاً  تدركون به من سبقكم وتسبقون به من بعدكم ولا يكون أحدٌ أفضل منكم إلا من  صنع مثل ما صنعتم؟! ) فزتم وتفوقتم على غيركم، وما أرحم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهو يتكلم بإذن الله وبوحي الله وباسم الله، فقالوا: دلنا يا  رسول الله. فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( تسبحون وتكبرون وتحمدون دبر كل صلاة  ثلاثاً وثلاثين مرة ).معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هل هذا الذكر عندكم؟ هل  هذا الورد من أورادكم؟ إنه لا يحرمه إلا شقي، كيف يحرم هذا الورد مؤمن  يرجو الله والدار الآخرة، مؤمن غذاؤه الروحي ذكر الله؟ أنبه إلى أن العدو  أبا مرة إبليس الذي أخرج أباكم وأمكم من دار السلام، قد يستغفلنا ويعبث  بنا، ويفوت علينا أجر هذا الورد، فنرد ونخرج عطاشاً، فكيف ذلك؟ يجعلك تتكلم  بلسانك وقلبك ليس مع الله، وتختزل الحروف، وإليكم ما يفعل بنا: يقول  أحدنا: سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله بسرعة شديدة، فيمكر بنا حتى لا  يصل إلى قلوبنا نور، وكأننا سبحنا وما سبحنا، فما يجوز هذا وما ينبغي، ولكن  العدو بالمرصاد، إذا لم تستعذ بالله وتتحصن بحصن الله، وتعرف عدوك إبليس؛  فسوف يفقدك عباداتك، فهو قد حاول ألا يسمح لنا لنذكر الله فما نجح، أبينا  إلا أن نذكر، إذاً: فحاول محاولة أخرى أن نفقد الأجر والمثوبة، فالذي يقول:  سبحان الله سبحان الله بسرعة شديدة لا يصح ذلك منه، بل ينبغي أن يقول:  سبحان الله .. سبحان الله .. سبحان الله، الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد  لله، الله أكبر.. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر، يذكر بالقلب واللسان.هذا الورد  العظيم خمس مرات في اليوم والليلة، ومعنى هذا: أنك تذكر الله خمسمائة مرة،  فهذا كنز عظيم لا حد له، والعدو لا يسمح، لكن فاعصه واخرج عن طاعته، وتفطن  له، واملأ فاك بذكر الله وتلذذ به، قل: سبحان الله .. سبحان الله .. سبحان  الله، الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله، الله أكبر .. الله أكبر ..  الله أكبر، حتى تستوفي هذا الورد العذب الفرات دبر كل صلاة، فإن منعك العمل  فقله وأنت ماش، وأنت راكب، ولا حرج.ويجوز أن تجمعها في كل مرة فتقول فيها:  سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر وتعقد أصبعاً، سبحان الله والحمد لله  والله أكبر وتعقد أصبعاً، سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر وتعقد أصبعاً،  لا فرق، وإنما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: تسبحون وتحمدون وتكبرون، ما  قال: كلمة كلمة! والكل جائز، اجمع أو أفرد، إلا أن القلب ينبغي أن يكون  حاضراً مع الله. هذا الورد معاشر -المستمعين والمستمعات- لا يحرمه إلا  محروم، فالآن سبق لنا الذكران الأولان بمائتي مرة، وهذه خمسمائة، فالجميع  سبعمائة، ونتدرج إلى أن نصل إلى الألف، وبذلك نفوق عبد القادر الجيلاني .   

** فضل التسبيح والتحميد والتكبير عند النوم                                                                                                   * *

                               ولتعرفوا -يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- قيمة ذكر الله  وثمرته وفائدته، إليكم الصورة الآتية:زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة  بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، زوجها من ابن عمه علي المهاجر، وهي مهاجرة في  المدينة، فكانت رضي الله عنها وهي أم الحسنين امرأة علي وبنت محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، كانت تطحن الشعير بيديها، أنتم الآن في جنة، أمي كانت تطحن  وأنام على ركبتها والدقيق علي، ففاطمة كانت تطحن بالرحى، وتكنس المنزل  وتخيط الثوب وتغسله، وتطبخ، هذه امرأة جنرال لا راتب له، فتورم كفاها من  التعب والعمل، وهي ساكنة قريبة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوضعت  عليها خمارها وخرجت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تشكو إليه حاجتها إلى  خادمة تساعدها على شئون البيت، فوقفت بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وعرف حاجتها، ولا يملك ما يعطيها، فسكت وخفض رأسه وتألم، وعرفت أنه  لا يملك شيئاً، فعادت إلى بيتها، فما حصلت على شيء، وبقي رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في ألمه، حتى جن الظلام واختلط ونامت العيون، فدخل على  فاطمة وهي على فراشها مع بعلها علي ، فأرادا أن يقوما فقال: لا، فدخل في  الفراش بينهما، هذا الذي يملكه لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأعطى  يده اليمنى لأحدهما واليسرى للآخر، هذا الذي عنده، ثم قال لهما: ( هل  أدلكما على خير من خادم؟ ) ما هذا؟ أيكتب لهما شيكاً بمليون دولار؟ ماذا  سيعطيهما؟ اسمع لتعرف قيمة الذكر، ذكر الله الذي أحبه الله وأمر به، ورفع  أولياءه من أجله.قال: ( إذا أويتما إلى فراشكما ) إذا جئتما إلى فراشكما  لتناما ( فسبحا الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين، واحمداه ثلاثاً وثلاثين، وكبراه  أربعاً وثلاثين )، فذلك يعين على أتعاب الحياة وآلامها.هذا الورد لما بلغنا  وعرفناه صار عندنا أعز وأحلى من الحلوى والعسل، أعذب من أي عذب في هذه  الحياة، والمسلمون غافلون، تائهون، لا يذوقون ولا يطعمون، هذا ورد أعطاه  رسول الله لأحب الناس إليه، وأفضل العباد بين يديه: فاطمة وعلي رضي الله  عنهما، وفي أية ساعة أعطاهما هذا؟ وفي أي مكان هذا؟ ومن أجل ماذا؟ وقبل  وفاة علي قال رضي الله تعالى عنه: فوالله! ما تركتهن منذ علمنيهن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقال له جنراله ابن الكواء : ولا ليلة صفين؟ قال:  نعم، ولا ليلة صفين! ما تركه ولا ليلة صفين التي شاب منها الأطفال، الحرب  التي دارت بينه وبين خصومه، ولا تلك الليلة. والآن ما أظن أن عشرة في  المائة يحافظون على هذا، واسمحوا إن قلت: كيف يترك هذا الورد إذا كان  المبشر بالجنة علي ما تركه في أصعب الليالي وأظلمها، ونحن ننام على الحرير  على الأسرة، على الأنوار، ولا نقول هذا الورد، أين يذهب بنا؟ فسبحان الله،  سبحان الله، سبحان الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله  ثلاثاً وثلاثين، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر أربعاً وثلاثين، صارت  مائة.واذكر سواء كنت متوضئاً أو محدثاً، جنباً أو غير جنب، الممنوع على  الجنب القرآن كتاب الله، أما الذكر والدعاء فلا يمنع.الآن كم عندكم  ثمانمائة، فمتى نصل إلى الألف؟! نحتاج إلى مائتين فقط لنكمل الألف، والذي  يذكر الله ألفاً في اليوم والليلة ارتقى ووصل مستوى عالياً.                                                                      

** فضل قول: (رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم)                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، وتعرفون عمر بن الخطاب  ، عمر يقول فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما سلك عمر فجاً إلا سلك  الشيطان فجاً غير فجه )، والفج مفرد فجاج، وهو الشارع الواسع، وما يطيق  الشيطان أن يمشي مع عمر ، ما يقدر، أما لو كان الشارع ضيقاً فإنه يحترق  الشيطان: ( ما سلك عمر فجاً إلا سلك الشيطان فجاً غير فجه )، وقال: ( لو  كان في أمتي محدثون -أي: من تحدثهم الملائكة كالأنبياء- لكان منهم عمر ) ،  لو كان في أمتي من عهدي إلى يوم القيامة؛ إذ لا نبي بعد نبينا صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ( لو كان في أمتي محدثون لكان منهم عمر )، أي: متهيئ لأن تحدثه  الملائكة. فإليكم هذا المنظر الكريم أيام خلافته رضوان الله عليه: فقد دعاه  أحد الولاة أو الأمراء إلى طعام فوضع له سفرة لا أحسبها كسفرتكم أنتم الآن  أو سفرنا نحن الفقراء، نحن الآن نعد الفول، البيض، الحليب، الشاي، الخبز،  الجبن.. نجد تسعة أنواع، وضعوا له تلك السفرة، فقال: أخشى أن أكون ممن قال  الله تعالى فيهم:  أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا  وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَفْسُقُونَ  [الأحقاف:20] وترك الطعام، فهذه وحدها تكفي.إن فقراء  المؤمنين الآن مائدتهم فيها نوعان وثلاثة، والسلطة وحدها نوعان، أما عمر  فانتفض كالأسد وما أطاق، وعلل لتلك القومة بقوله: أخشى أن أكون ممن قال  الله فيهم:  أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا  وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ  [الأحقاف:20] يوم القيامة   تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ  [الأحقاف:20] عذاب الإهانة؛ لأنكم كنتم  متكبرين بغير حق،  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ  [الأحقاف:20].فولده عبد الله يقول:  (كنا نعد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -أي: نحسب- في الجلسة الواحدة: رب  اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم مائة مرة )، هو معهم يعلمهم،  يزكيهم، يربيهم، ولكن حين يترك الكلام يعود إلى الذكر بين الفينة إلى  الأخرى: رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، وهم يعدون، قال: فنجدها  مائة مرة، فهل عرفتم؟ هذا الورد أغلى الأوراد: رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت  التواب الرحيم، هذا خللوا به مجالسكم عندما تتحدثون، عندما تأكلون، عندما  تطعمون، عندما تجلسون، بين الفينة إلى الأخرى: رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت  التواب الرحيم، فيتم لك المائة والمائتان والثلاث، وتصل إلى الألف بحمد  الله ذاكراً شاكراً.                                                                      
** جزاء الذاكرين في الدنيا                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قد تزودتم بهذه الأوراد إن شاء  الله، ويبقى السؤال: ما هو الجزاء في الدنيا؟ قال تعالى:  فَاذْكُرُونِي  أَذْكُرْكُمْ  [البقرة:152] ذكر الله لك يا عبده كم يساوي؟ والله! لو كنت  تملك الدنيا بكاملها وتريد أن يذكرك الله وهو لا يريد فوالله ما استطعت،  فكيف تجعل الله يذكرك؟ ما أنت ومن أنت؟وها أنت يذكرك الله، كلما ذكرته  ذكرك، أما ترغب في أن يذكرك الله؟ أفي المؤمنين من لا يحب أن يذكره الله؟  لا يوجد، فلم -إذاً- لا نذكر الله حتى يذكرنا. وذكر الله لك يا بني كيف  يكون؟ يثني عليك في الملكوت الأعلى، يحسن إليك، يغدق النعم، يواليها، يرفع  درجاتك، يعلي مقامك، ينعم عليك في الحياة والممات، لا تسأل عن فوائد ذكر  الله، وويل لمن غفل عن الله فلم يذكره الله، فالله تعالى يقول:   فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   [البقرة:152].وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (99) 
الحلقة (106)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (66) 

إن ذكر الله عز وجل لعبده هو غاية رغبة العابدين، ومنتهى أمل القاصدين، وقد  وعد الله عز وجل الذاكرين له بأن يذكرهم في الملأ الأعلى بين الملائكة،  ووعدهم بمزيد من الإنعام والإكرام لهم إن هم أدوا ما عهد به إليهم من  الأعمال والعبادات الظاهرة والباطنة، وإن هم لهجوا بشكره على تفضله عليهم،  فنطقت بذلك ألسنتهم، وانعقدت عليه قلوبهم، وترجمته جوارحهم.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** وعد الله تعالى بذكره عباده الذاكرين له                                                                                                   * *

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي ما زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز  وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها، والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع  الدعاء.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ  وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ   [البقرة:152-153].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أمرنا  الله تعالى بذكره ووعدنا بأن يذكرنا، فما أعلى درجتنا، ما أسمى مقامنا، ما  أفضل مكاننا، سبحان الله، الله يذكرنا!الحمد لله، وويل للكافرين، ويل  للغافلين، ويل للمشركين، ويل للمعرضين، ويل للمتكبرين، ويل للناسين،  وهنيئاً للذاكرين والذاكرات،  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ   [البقرة:152].لقد قلت لك يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله: لو كنت تملك ما في  الأرض وتريد أن تنفقه من أجل أن يذكرك الله لما استطعت ولن تظفر بذلك، فما  أنت ومن أنت حتى يذكرك رب العرش العظيم، ملك الملوك، قيوم السماوات والأرض  رب العالمين، من بيده كل شيء؟ يذكرك في الملكوت الأعلى، ويذكرك بإفضاله،  بإنعامه، بإحسانه، برحمته.. بشتى أنواع الذكر، ومع هذا فنحن أشحاء، بخلاء،  ما نذكر الله إلا قليلاً!                                                                      

** فضل الذكر الوارد دبر كل صلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               وأذكركم بما عاهدتم عليه، من أنكم تأتون بتلك الأوراد، فهل  وفيتم أو نسيتم؟ أم ليس عندكم وقت؟وأعيدها تذكيراً للناسين، وتعليماً لغير  العالمين: أولاً: دبر كل صلاة، وهي خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة، موزعة  بتوزيع الحكيم بين ساعات الليل وساعات النهار، تقول: سبحان الله.. سبحان  الله.. سبحان الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين، الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله  ثلاثاً وثلاثين، الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر ثلاثاً وثلاثين، هذه  تسع وتسعون تسبيحة، ختام المائة: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له  الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، هذه مائة في خمس صلوات بخمسمائة،  والله! لأفضل من خمسمائة مليون دولار، حتى لا تستهينوا بها.ونبهتكم إلى أن  عدوكم لا يريد أن تسموا وتسعدوا، فلهذا إياك أن يلعب بك فتصبح كما يفعل  الغافلون فتقول بسرعة: سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله، املأ  فاك وقلبك: سبحان الله.. سبحان الله.. سبحان الله، الحمد لله.. الحمد لله،  الله أكبر.. الله أكبر، بكل جوارحك، أما الذين يركضون ركضاً فلا يستفيدون  حسنة واحدة؛ لأنهم ما أكملوا الكلمة، ما أتموها، وتشاهدون هذا في إخوانكم  رأي العين للغفلة.   

** فضل الذكر بـ(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ...) مائة مرة                                                                                                   * *

                               فهذه خمسمائة، أضفنا إليها ذكر الصباح، تلك الغنيمة الباردة  التي لا تعدلها الأرض وما فيها، وهي: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له  الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير مائة مرة، سواء ما بين أذان الصبح  وصلاتها أو بعد صلاة الصبح إلى أن تعود إلى بيتك، إلى أن تتناول أداتك  لتعمل، تستطيع أن تأتي بها وأنت ماش في طريقك على رجليك، أو وأنت راكب على  دابتك أو سيارتك، فما يمنعك؟ لا شيء، تقول: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك  له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، وأنت تذكر بقلبك معاني هذه  الكلمات.أتذكرون المثوبة؟ أتذكرون الأجر؟ ما هو؟ كان له كعدل عشر رقاب،  كأنك أعتقت عشرة رقاب، وحررتهم في سبيل الله، وليس هذا فقط، بل كتبت لك  مائة حسنة وحط عنك مائة سيئة، ولا تزال يومك ذلك كله في حرز من الشيطان،  كأن الملائكة تحرسك، طول النهار وأنت في حرز من الشيطان، لن يصل إليك ليفسد  قلبك، ولم يأت أحد بمثل ما أتيت به من الأجر في ذلك اليوم إلا الذي قال  مثلك وزاد عليك، فهل هذا الورد يمكن أن نتركه ونحن أحياء عقلاء؟ هذه  ستمائة.                                                                      

** فضل الذكر بـ(سبحان الله وبحمده) في الصباح والمساء                                                                                                   * *

                               وهناك ورد الصباح والمساء: سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله  وبحمده، لو قلته وأنت فاهم ما تقول، وتدرك معنى هذه الكلمة فإنك تكاد تطير  بها: سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله وبحمده، مائة مرة في الصباح، ومائة  مرة في المساء، نقولها ما بين أذان المغرب إلى الإقامة، بل أقل من ذلك، فمن  موقف السيارات إلى المسجد النبوي نكملها. وهذه جائزتها: أن تغفر ذنوبك ولو  كانت مثل زبد البحر، هذا لا يأتي من طريق الأحاديث الضعيفة، إياك أن تفكر  هذا التفكير، هذه أحاديث في الصحاح، لا نذكر حديثاً ضعيفاً، حتى لا يوسوس  لك الشيطان، ففيما يخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ( من قال:  سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة إذا أصبح وإذا أمسى حطت خطاياه ولو كانت مثل  زبد البحر )، هذه سبعمائة.                                                                      

** فضل الذكر الوارد عند النوم                                                                                                   * *

                               وهل تذكرون عطية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لـفاطمة  الزهراء ولـعلي بن أبي طالب ، رسول الله هو الملك، هو السلطان، هو الأمير،  هو الإمام، هو الحاكم، قل ما شئت، وتأتي الزهراء تطلبه عوناً لها على تعب  حياتها فيعطيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الذكر، فبكم يقدر هذا؟ وهل  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واهم؟ أعوذ بالله، حاشاه صلى الله عليه  وسلم!يأتي إليها وهي على فراشها مع بعلها رضي الله عنهما فيقول: هل أدلكما  على شيء إذا فعلتماه كان عوناً لكما على أتعاب الحياة، ويأخذ به علي ،  ويسأله ابن الكواء أحد رجاله يقول: يا إمام المسلمين! هل تركت ذلك الذكر  الذي أعطاك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً؟ قال: والله! ما تركته حتى  ليلة صفين!وأنتم تتركونه، فأعوذ بالله! ما المانع؟ تقولون: يا شيخ! مشغولون  بشاشة التلفاز وسماع الأغاني وأصوات العواهر ومناظر الباطل والسوء،  محجوبون، إلى متى؟ أما هناك رحلة إلى السماء؟ أنريد هبوطاً إلى الأرض؟  تقولون: لا، إنا راجون، إنا طامعون أن ننزل الملكوت الأعلى بعد ساعات أو  أيام، أما تستطيع أن تتهيأ للعروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى؟ ماذا يتعبك وأنت على  فراشك وأصابعك في يديك تقول: سبحان الله.. سبحان الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين،  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله ثلاثاً وثلاثين، الله أكبر.. الله أكبر أربعاً  وثلاثين، هذه مائة.وعلي من هو؟ لو جمعت هذه البشرية ما كانت كـعلي في  إيمانها ولا صلاحها ولا علو درجتها، وما يترك هذا الذكر أربعين أو خمسين  سنة، حتى في ليلة من أصعب الليالي مرت به، حرب أوقد نارها المجوس واليهود  والنصارى، ما تركها، ونحن نأكل ونشرب كالضباع وننام كالبهائم بلا ذكر لله!  من فعل بنا هذا؟ إنه الجهل، ما عرفنا الله ولا أحببناه ولا سألنا عنه ولا  تعرفنا عليه، هذه هي جملتنا.                                                                      

** فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: تلك ثمانمائة، ثم الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه  وآله وسلم، تستطيع أن تستوفي بها الألف وتزيد، واسمع الله تعالى يقول: ((  إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا  ))[الأحزاب:56]، من قال: لا؛ تمزق وتلاشى، ولم يبق له مكانة عند الله، الله  تعالى يقول: (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ  ))[الأحزاب:56] وأنت تقول: لا؟! الله الذي يطوي السماوات السبع في يمينه  وهذه الأرض في قبضته يصلي على النبي! وملائكته كم عددهم؟ والله! لا يعرف  لهم عدد، لا يعرفهم إلا الله. أتريد أن تعرف عن الملائكة؟ جبريل عليه  السلام تجلى لرسول الله فسد الأفق كله بستمائة جناح، ومدن سدوم وعمورة  رفعها إلى السماء وقلبها.يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أذن لي )،  أعطيت إذناً من ربي ( أن أحدث عن ملك رأسه تحت العرش ورجلاه في تخوم الأرض  السابعة )، الملائكة يصلون على النبي، والبشري المسكين يقول: لا، ولا يصلي،  فلهذا إذا ذكر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم باسمه العلم أو بعنوان النبوة أو  الرسالة ولم تصل عليه فإنك تتمزق: ( رغم أنف امرئ ذكرت عنده ولم يصل علي )  صلى الله عليه وسلم.ويقول مبشراً معلماً: ( من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه  بها عشراً )، والعشر بمائة، والمائة بألف، والألف بعشرة آلاف، ومع هذا يمضي  على ملايين المؤمنين والمؤمنات أربع وعشرون ساعة ما يقولون فيها: صلى الله  عليه وسلم، أما أن يستقبل القبلة، أما أن يجلس، أما أن يذكر ويقول: اللهم  صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد  مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل  إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد؛ فقل من يقول هذا، مع أنها واجبة في كل صلاة، إذا  صليت ركعتين أو فريضة ذات الأربع ركعات أو ثلاث فلا بد أن تصلي هذه الصلاة  في صلاتك، وإلا فصلاتك ناقصة إن لم تكن باطلة.   

** أعلى صيغ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               والصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ورد عنه فيها نيف وثلاثون  صيغة من الصيغ، علمها أصحابه ونساءه وبناته، أعطيكم صيغتين: كبرى ما فوقها  صيغة، وصغرى أدناها صيغة، وأنت خذ بما تستطيع، الكبرى هي الصلاة  الإبراهيمية التي نصلي بها في كل صلاة نصليها، أعيدها ليسمعها الغافلون  وليحفظوها من إخوانهم الليلة، فلا يبيتن رجل منا ولا امرأة الليلة وهو لا  يحفظ هذه الصلاة، ولو أن يقرع باب جاره يقول: اسمع. هل صلاتي صحيحة أو  لا؟(اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم  إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم  وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد).أنا أعرف أن السامعين بينهم من لا يحفظها،  والسامعات كذلك، لكن لم؟ أرخيصة هذه؟ لو كانت دجاجة مشوية لفزعنا إليها،  فكيف لا نحفظها؟ وهي واجبة في كل صلاة طول العمر: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى  آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك  على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد  مجيد.هذه أكمل صلاة وأسماها وأشرفها وأغلاها، الصلاة الإبراهيمية؛ إذ علمها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه، قالوا: يا رسول الله! قد علمنا  السلام عليك، فكيف نصلي عليك؟ هؤلاء القائلون جنرالات الدنيا لا أوساخ  البشر، هؤلاء أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ورجالات الإسلام، قالوا: يا رسول الله!  أما السلام عليك فعرفناه، وهو: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته،  فكيف نصلي عليك إذاً؟ فقال: ( قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما  صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى  آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ).نقولها في  كل صلاة بعدما نقول: التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، السلام عليك أيها  النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبذا تشعرون أنكم تكلمون رسول الله، فملايين من  العرب والمسلمين ما يفهمون هذا ولا ذاقوا طعمه، نعم قبل وجود هذه المخترعات  التي فتح الله أبوابها وأنار الوجود بها ما كان المؤمنون إلا على مطية  التسليم لله، ولذا فإنهم بعد وفاته قالوا: كيف نقول: السلام عليك أيها  النبي وهو غائب، أيام كان يصلي بنا هو بين أيدينا، لكن بعدما مات كيف نقول:  السلام عليك أيها النبي؟ نقول: السلام على النبي. فقال العلماء منهم:  اسكتوا، علمنا رسول الله أن نقول هذا. وتمضي القرون ونحن الآن موقنون أنا  نقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، فتصله على الفور ويرد  السلام، ومن شك في هذا فلا عقل له؛ لأني أنا الآن هنا أقول: (ألو) وأتكلم  مع شخص في أمريكا، فحين نقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته  فعلى الفور تكون عنده، لأن الله تعالى هو الذي خلق الهواء والأثير والموج،  فلهذا إذا سلمت عليه وأنا غافل فإني أعيد: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة  الله وبركاته، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، فتصل كل عبد صالح في  الملكوت الأعلى والأرض.ثم أقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا لله وحده لا شريك له  وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، ففي كل صلاة وأنت بين يدي الله تشهد هذه  الشهادة وتكررها طول حياتك، ذلك معراجك إلى الملكوت الأعلى، في كل صلاة  نعيد شهادة الدخول في الإسلام: أشهد أن لا إله إلا لله وحده لا شريك له  وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، ثم نصلي على النبي: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى  آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك  على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد  مجيد. فهذه أعلاها.                                                                      

** أدنى صيغ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               وأدناها: اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً. فهذه تؤدي بها  الواجب؛ إذ بهذا أمرك الله فقال جل وعلا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا  [الأحزاب:56] فإن قلت: اللهم صل  على محمد وسلم تسليماً فقد أديت الواجب.فهذه تستطيع أن تقولها مائة مرة في  خمس دقائق: اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً.. اللهم صل على محمد وسلم  تسليماً.. اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً، وإن أردت أن ترقى إلى ما هو  أفضل من هذه فزد كلمة: (وآله): اللهم صل على محمد وآله وسلم تسليماً..  اللهم صل على محمد وآله وسلم تسليماً، فكم تصلون على النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في اليوم؟ وسأعطيكم ورداً فيها لثلاثمائة مرة على الأقل، وقد تقولون:  يا شيخ! شغلتنا عن دنيانا، أخذت منا نومنا، تركتنا في هذه! فأقول: هل تتعب  حين تقول: اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً؟ هل تشعر بالإعياء؟ وأنت ماش،  وأنت تنتظر الصلاة، فمن الأذان إلى الإقامة تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ألف مرة.على الأقل ثلاثمائة مرة في اليوم والليلة، منها مائة نوزعها  بعد الصلوات الخمس، بعد كل صلاة تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرين  مرة في خمس صلوات بمائة، تقول: اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً.. اللهم صل  على محمد وسلم تسليماً، ومائة في الصباح ومائة في المساء، فهذه ثلاثمائة؛  لأن حد الكثرة -كما قال علماء السلف- ثلاثمائة، لا تقل: أنا ذكرت الله  كثيراً إذا ما ذكرت ثلاثمائة مرة في اليوم والليلة.                                                                      

** فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                               والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي أعظم ذكر لله،  فحين تقول: اللهم صل فقد ناديت الله وذكرته بأعظم ذكر، فالصلاة على النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر وصلاة، تنادي ربك: (اللهم) معناها: يا ألله، حذفت  الياء وأبدلت عنها الميم؛ لأن الله ما هو بغائب حتى تناديه بـ(يا ألله)،  فهذه الميم في (اللهم) عوض عن ياء النداء، فبدل أن تقول: يا ألله قل:  اللهم، لم؟ لأن الله ليس بغائب أبداً، قل بشفتيك يسمعك، يعلم دقات قلبك  ونبضات عروقك، قل: اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً، وأي مانع من ذلك؟ ما  هناك مانع أبداً، من ساعة أن تصلي الصبح أو تمشي في طريقك إلى صلاة الصبح  تأتي بالأوراد هذه، وأنت عائد من صلاة الصبح تأتي بها، وأنت جالس تنتظر  إقامة الصلاة تأتي بها، بل إني إذا نسيت قول (سبحان الله وبحمده) آتي بها  بين الإقامة والدخول في الصلاة: سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله وبحمده..  سبحان الله وبحمده، فما تتم الإقامة ويدخل الإمام في الصلاة إلا وقد انتهيت  منها، أما تحبون أن يكون الله معكم دائماً؟ أما قال لنا: ( أنا مع عبدي  إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ- جماعة-  ذكرته في ملأ خير منه )، أفضل وأقدس، من الملائكة وليسوا البشر.إذاً:  الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر وزيادة، ذكر ودعاء، وهل تعرفون  قيمة الدعاء؟ احفظوا هذا الحديث: ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) حصر العبادة في  الدعاء، وورد ( الدعاء مخ العبادة )، وانزع المخ من الحيوان فهل يبقى حياً؟  انتهى، إذا بطل الدعاء بطلت العبادة.  

** أثر الذكر في الكف عن الجرائم                                                                                                   * *

                               قد يقول القائل: أكثرت يا هذا من الذكر، الناس في حاجة إلى  مقاومة الزنا والربا واللواط والخيانة والكذب والسرقة والإجرام وعقوق  الوالدين، خمت الدنيا! ونحن نقول: هل الذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات يغشون  هذه الكبائر من الذنوب؟ والله! ما كان، فالحصن الحصين هو ذكر الله عز وجل،  الذي يذكر الله بقلبه ولسانه، فهو مشدود بالسماع ومربوط مع الله هل يزني؟  هل يقول كلمة سوء وهو ينطق باسم الله؟ والله! ما كان.لو ذكرنا الله لانتهت  الجرائم وانتهى الباطل والشر والفساد نهائياً، لا رشاش ولا بوليس، بذكر  الله، قلوبنا مع الله، فكيف نقدم على معصيته ونحاربه ونحارب دينه وأولياءه  ونحن معه نذكره؟قل لي بربك: من يقول: سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر  ويمد يده ليأخذ الباطل؟ يقول: سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله  ويفتح عينيه في جارته ينظر إليها؟ والله! ما كان، وما وقعنا في الجرائم إلا  بعد الإعراض عن ذكره تعالى.أما أثنى الله تعالى على الذاكرين؟ أما قال:   وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ  [الأحزاب:35]؟ خالق  الطباع وغارزها هو الذي يقول.وإليكم حادثة وقعت في بني إسرائيل أيام عيسى  عليه السلام وابن خالته يحيى عليه السلام، فقد أوحى الله تعالى إلى يحيى  بأربع كلمات أن يقولها لبني إسرائيل ويعمل بها، وفي ذلك الوقت كان بنو  إسرائيل كالمسلمين اليوم، الكعب العالي، والربا، والزنا، والدنيا،  والتكالب، مثل المسلمين الآن.فخاف يحيى كيف يواجه بني إسرائيل بها، فتردد  فقال عيسى: أعطنيها أنا أقولها وليكن ما يكون، والآن في العالم الإسلامي ما  يستطيع العالم أن يقول كلمات، لأنه يمزق. إذاً: لما خاف قال عيسى: أنا  أقولها، فاضطرب يحيى وقال: يا ويحيى إذا لم أقلها، فصعد في شرفة منزل حتى  لا يصلوا إليه بالحجارة، واجتمع بنو إسرائيل وهم يحبون التجمعات كالعرب  والمسلمين الآن، إذا جاء مغن أو دجال امتلأ السوق عليه. فاجتمعوا وقالوا:  تعالوا انظروا إلى يحيى ماذا يريد أن يقول؟ وقالها وبرئت ذمته، هذه الأربع  الكلمات منها: ( وآمركم بذكر الله، فإن مثل ذكر الله مثل حصن حصين )،  كإنسان جرى العدو وراءه وهو هارب، فوجد حصناً فدخله وتحصن به، هذا مثل ذكر  الله تعالى، الذي يريد أن ينجو من الشيطان فلا يزني، ولا يسرق، ولا يغتاب،  ولا ينم، ولا يكذب، ولا يضجر، ولا يعق أمه، ولا يعصي الله ولا الرسول؛  فالحصن من الشيطان ذكر الله، الزم ذكر الله بقلبك ولسانك فما يقوى الشيطان  على إفسادك. إذاً: الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر لله ودعاء  وصلاة على المصطفى.                                                                      

** الذكر بتلاوة القرآن الكريم                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخرى: تلاوة كتاب الله عز وجل، هذا ذكر عظيم، ذكر وحصول  على العلم، الذي يتلو كتاب الله متدبراً متأملاً يحصل على أنواع العلوم  والمعارف المختلفة المتنوعة، وفي نفس الوقت هو يذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى، من  ساعة أن يقول: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم إلى أن يفرغ من تلاوته وهو مع  الله، يتلو كلامه ويتدبره ويذكر اسمه، قلما تمر آية ما فيها اسم الله، فهو  نعم الذكر، ولهذا سماه الله ذكراً، أما قال تعالى:  وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي  الذِّكْرِ  [ص:1]؟ القرآن صاحب الذكر، ما قرأه عبد إلا ذكر الله، فكيف تقرأ  القرآن ولا تذكره؟ فمن تلاوة القرآن إلى الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بهذا تكون قد أتيت بورد يزيد على الألف، وأهنئكم وأحمد الله تعالى  إليكم على ما فزتم به في ليلتكم هذه، ووفوا وانتبهوا، فما يبقى بيننا من  يكذب، ولا يسرق، ولا يزني، ولا يأكل الربا، ولا يفعل جريمة أبداً؛ لأننا في  عصمة الله ما دمنا ذاكرين لله، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  فَاذْكُرُونِي  أَذْكُرْكُمْ  [البقرة:152].  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون)                                                                                                   * *

                               وما معنى  وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   [البقرة:152]؟واشكروا لي: إنعامي، إفضالي، إحساني.. ولا تكفروه وتغطوه  وتجحدوه، ومن مظاهر شكر الله على إنعامه: شكره على خلقك، فأنت مخلوق أم لا؟  وهل هناك من يقول: أنا لست بمخلوق؟ أعاقل يقول هذا الكلام؟ مخلوق اسم  مفعول، فمن خلقك؟ الفطرة تصرخ وتقول: الله، الله هو الذي خلقني، فهذا الخلق  كم يساوي؟ ديتك كم تساوي؟ ولو جزأناك فدية العين دية كاملة، ودية اللسان  دية كاملة، وهكذا، كل هذا الإنعام لا تحمد عليه المنعم ولا تشكره؟ تعجز أن  تقول: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله؟  

** أركان الشكر                                                                                                   * *

                               الشكر يكون بالقلب وباللسان وبالجوارح، وفي هذا المعنى يقول  الحكيم:أفادتكم النعماء مني ثلاثةيدي ولساني والضمير المحجبا.فالشكر يكون  بالقلب، واللسان، والجوارح، فكيف يكون الشكر بالقلب؟ الشكر بالقلب هو  الاعتراف الباطني بنعمة الله، اعترافك في قلبك بأن هذا الريال من فضل الله،  بأن هذا اللسان من عطاء الله، بأن هذه الحياة من فضل الله، هذا الاعتراف  بالقلب هو الشكر؛ إذ كم جاحداً كافراً لا يعترف بقلبه لله بنعمة ولا بفضل  ولا بإحسان أبداً، وهذا شأن كل كافر على الأرض، هل يعترفون بما أنعم الله  عليهم بقلوبهم؟ لو اعترفوا لوقعوا ساجدين بين يدي الله.فأولاً: أن تعترف  بقلبك بهذه النعمة، سواء كانت في النطق، أو البصر، أو الريال، أو الصحة، أو  الولد، أو الزوجة، والظل تحت شجرة، عندما تحصل النعمة اذكر الله بقلبك أن  هذا من فضل الله، أما ألا تذكر بالقلب فهيهات أن تذكر باللسان، فأولاً  القلب، وهو اعتراف قلبي باطني بنعم الله.ثانياً: تترجم ذلك الاعتراف  الباطني بلسانك الطيب الطاهر فتقول: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، والشكر لله،  هذه الكلمة الطيبة تزن الدنيا وما فيها، عندما تشعر بأية نعمة وأنت تقول:  الحمد لله، فمن هنا إن شربت ماء أو لبناً أو عسلاً فبعدما تفرغ مباشرة يجب  أن تقول: الحمد لله، إذا أكلت طعاماً أي نوع أكلت وفرغت فقل: الحمد لله،  ولن تقول: الحمد لله إلا بعد أن تذكر إنعام الله عليك بقلبك، فقلت: الحمد  لله، إذا ركبت ووضعت جسمك على الدابة أو مقعد السيارة أو الطيارة فقل:  الحمد لله. إذا أكلت، إذا شربت، إذا ركبت، عندما تفرغ من النعمة تقول:  الحمد لله. ومما أذكره للصالحين أنه استدعانا لطعام أحد الإخوان في بريدة  منذ سنوات، أستاذ دعانا على طعام، ووالده شيخ كبير، وضع المائدة وأخذنا  باسم الله نأكل، وذاك الشيخ الكبير أبو هذا الأستاذ يقول: الحمد لله..  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، حتى فرغنا من الأكل بعد ساعة أو زيادة، كلما ذكر  النعمة وفكر فيها فاضت نفسه: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله. فهل عرفتم قيمة الحمد  لله؟ جاء في التوراة والإنجيل في صفات هذه الأمة أنهم الحمادون، صفاتنا في  التوراة والإنجيل، أمة آخر الزمان، أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تعرف  بالحمادين، ما معنى الحمادين؟كثيرو الحمد، هيا معنا إلى المستشفى، إلى أسرة  المرضى المؤمنين الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات، تقول لأحدهم: كيف حالك  يا إبراهيم؟ فيقول: الحمد لله وهو يموت، تلتقي به على عكازه وهو جائع،  فتقول: كيف حالك؟ يقول: الحمد لله.هؤلاء هم الذاكرون الحمادون، أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما نأخذ بهديه ونسلك سبيله ونتمسك بطريقه، أما إذا  غفلنا كما غفل ملايين منا فما يعرف (الحمد لله)، ولا يقولها إلا الأحياء،  أحياء القلوب والضمائر العارفون بالله الشاكرون الذاكرون.فإن شاء الله لا  يفارقنا لفظ: الحمد لله، نستيقظ من النوم: الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعدما  أماتني وإليه النشور، الحمد لله الذي رد علي روحي وعافاني في جسدي وأذن لي  بذكره. فهل هذه لا تطيقونها يا أبنائي؟ تأملوا: هذا ذكر رسول الله عندما  يستيقظ من النوم، ماذا يقول؟ ( الحمد لله الذي رد علي روحي وعافاني في جسدي  وأذن لي بذكره ).ومعنى أذن لي: سمح لي أن أذكره، وإلا فما أنا ومن أنا حتى  أذكر ذا الجلال والإكرام، لولا إذنه لنا فهل نحن أهل لأن نذكره؟ أنا عرفت  هذا من العجائز في القرية، حين تغضب العجوز تقول: لا تذكر اسمي، أنا أجل من  أن تذكرني. فالله أذن لنا أن نذكره، ويثيبنا على ذكره، وأبو القاسم صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( الحمد لله الذي رد علي روحي )؛ لأنها فارقت الجسم،  نعم التيار متصل بالملكوت الأعلى، ( وعافاني في جسدي )، قد يقوم الإنسان من  نومه أعمى، أو مشلولاً لا يملك شيئاً، فحية قد تأكله، وعدو يغرز فيه حربة،  فمن عافاك؟ الله، ( وأذن لي في ذكره )، هذه هي، سمح لي أن أذكره، وهو أجل  وأعظم من أن نذكره نحن.إذاً: شكر الله أولاً بالقلب، يذكر النعمة والمنعم،  ثم باللسان فيلهج بكلمة: الحمد لله، هذان ركنا الشكر، والثالث: أن تصرف  النعمة فيما أحب أن تصرفها فيه، وإلا فأنت كافر النعمة ولست لها بشاكر،  أعطاك ريالاً أو ألفاً فأنفقها فيما يحب، فيما أذن لك، فإن أنفقتها فيما  نهى وحرم فوالله! ما شكرته، واستهزأت وسخرت، ما أعطاك هذا الريال أبداً  لتشرب به السم، أو تقتل به عمراً، أعطاك لتنفقه عليك أو على من تنفق من أجل  أن يعبد الله بالذكر والشكر.                                                                     

** ذم صرف النعمة فيما لا يرضي الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا وقفة لو نتأملها، لو عرف إخواننا هذا فوالله! ما شربوا  الأفيون ولا الكوكايين ولا الدخان ولا السجائر ولا الخمرة أبداً، كيف  يعطيك هذا الريال وتعصيه به، أين يذهب بعقلك؟ إلا إذا قلت: أنا كافر فنعم،  أما أن تقول: أنا مؤمن، ويعطيك الدينار والدرهم إفضالاً منه وإحساناً، وأنت  ما خلقت ولا أوجدت، هو الذي سخر لك وأعطاك، ثم تعصيه به، فكيف هذا؟ والصحة  البدنية من وهبكها، من أعطاك صحة بدنك؟ فكيف تستخدم هذه الصحة ضد ربك، ضد  الذي أعطاها؟ فتذبح المؤمنين وتبقر بطونهم، أو تسلب أموالهم وتنتهك  أعراضهم؟ هذه الصحة من الذي أعطاك إياها؟ أليست نعمة الله؟ أهكذا يكون  الشكر؟ قوة البدن تستخدمها ضد أولياء الله؟ قد تقولون: يا شيخ! ما تعلمنا،  ما عرفنا، هذه علتنا، ما علمتمونا! وأنا أقول: ما جئتمونا، ما قرعتم  أبوابنا، ما اجتمعتم في بيت ربكم وناديتم أن: علمونا، أنتم شاردون تائهون  في المقاهي والملاهي والملاعب، فكيف نتعلم إذاً؟ نعم العلة أننا ما تعلمنا،  والله! ما تعلموا، ملايين ماتوا أحياء، ما جلسوا هذا المجلس ولا عرفوا ما  عرفتم هذه الليلة أبداً، فما الحيلة إذاً؟ هيا نستأنف الحياة من جديد، ما  زالت الحياة بأيدينا، فماذا نصنع؟ لن من هذا الكلام، ولن نمل حتى ننتهي،  فنقول: بلغوا رجال الحكم عندكم، بلغوا رجال العلم، بلغوا البصراء، بلغوا  الأذكياء أن الطريق هو أن نعرف أننا مسلمون مؤمنون نريد أن نسكن السماء في  الملكوت الأعلى، وعليه فإذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب وقف دولاب العمل، توضأ  واحمل زوجتك وأولادك إلى بيت الله، بيت الله مسجد تبنونه في القرية أو في  الحي، وتجلسون والله يفتح ويعلم.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (100) 
الحلقة (107)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (67) 

الصبر الجميل هو سلاح عباد الله السائرين في طريق الإيمان، وصاحب الصبر  وعده الله عز وجل أن يوفيه أجره يوم القيامة بغير حساب، إضافة إلى ما يحصله  الصابر في الدنيا من اللذة والسكينة، فما أوتي المؤمنون في دنياهم خيراً  من الصبر، فإن أمروا من الله ورسوله بشيء صبروا على طاعتهما، وإن نهوا عن  شيء صبروا على تركه، وإن أصابتهم المكاره والبلايا صبروا ابتغاء عظيم ثواب  الله.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون)               * * 

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  ما زلنا مع آية الذكر والشكر والاستعانة بالصلاة والصبر.يقول الحق تبارك  وتعالى:  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   *   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [البقرة:152-153].                               

** وصية رسول الله لمعاذ بالذكر دبر كل صلاة                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أمرنا الله تعالى بذكره، ونحن  الرجال عبيده والنساء إماؤه، هو مالكنا ومالك أمرنا، خالقنا ورازقنا، ومدبر  حياتنا، أمرنا بذكره وأمرنا بشكره، فهل ذكرناه؟ الجواب: لنستمع إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول لأحد أصحابه البررة الطاهرين، وهو معاذ  بن جبل الأنصاري: ( يا معاذ ! والله إني لأحبك )، من معاذ هذا الذي يحلف له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنه يحبه، فهل من أحبه رسول الله يشقى؟  هذا الوسام لا يدانيه وسام، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحب إلا الطيبين  الطاهرين؛ لأن الرسول مع ربه يحب ما يحبه، ويكره ما يكرهه، والله طيب لا  يقبل إلا طيباً،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ  [البقرة:222]. قال: ( يا معاذ ! والله إني لأحبك، فلا  تدعن ) أي: لا تتركن ( أن تقول دبر كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك  وحسن عبادتك ) ثلاث مرات، هذه أعطاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبداً  أحبه الله فأحبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهل يعقل أن يسمعها منا عبد  أو أمة ولا يفرح بها ولا يستمر عليها حتى الموت؟ ذلك غير معقول، إلا ما  كان من أهل الغفلة والإعراض والنسيان، فوجوده كعدمه، فهل يعقل أن أحد  السامعين أو إحدى السامعات ممن لم يبلغهم هذا لا يحفظون هذه الجملة الليلة  ولا يقولونها دبر كل صلاة؟ ما أظن هذا يقع. تقول: (اللهم أعني على ذكرك  وشكرك وحسن عبادتك)، أتدرون لم؟ قد سبق أن عرف السامعون والسامعات  والحاضرون والحاضرات من الزائرين والزائرات أن علة الحياة وسر هذا الوجود  هو الذكر والشكر، لن يستطيع أحد غير أتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  ينبئك بهذا النبأ، لو تسأل الحكماء والعلماء: ما سر هذه الحياة؟ ما علة هذا  الوجود؟ لم كان؟ فستجد الجواب: أراد الله تعالى أن يُذكر ويُشكر، فخلق هذه  العوالم كلها وخلق الإنس والجن والملائكة من أجل أن يذكروه ويشكروه، فمن  ذكر وشكر أكرمه، أسعده، ومن كفر بذكره وشكره أخسره وأشقاه شقاء أبدياً.أبعد  أن يعرف العاقل سر هذه الحياة -وهو ذكر الله وشكره- يترك الذكر ويغفل عنه،  ويعرض عن الشكر ولا يقبل عليه؟ كيف يعقل هذا؟ وها نحن مع هذه الآية  الكريمة:  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ   [البقرة:152].وقد علمنا أن الذكر يكون باللسان والقلب، وخيره ما تواطأ فيه  القلب واللسان، خير الذكر وأفضله ما تواطأ فيه القلب واللسان، القلب يذكر  واللسان يترجم وينطق.                                                                     

** السنة النبوية مورد الأذكار                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد عرفنا -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- أننا لا نعرف بم  نذكر الله ولا كيف نذكره حتى يعلمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بم نذكر  الله وكيف نذكره، لا مجال للعقول هنا والفهوم والأفكار، هذا الذكر توقيفي،  الله يأمرنا ورسوله يعلمنا كيف نذكر ربنا، وقد عرفنا من أنواع الذكر ما  علمتم، وأفضل أنواع الذكر: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله  الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير.يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خير ما قلت  أنا والنبيون من قبلي: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله  الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ).وقد عرفتم جائزة هذا الذكر، هذا الورد الذي هو  مائة في الصباح، يقول عبد الله أو تقول أمة الله: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، مائة مرة، جائزته عظيمة  والمحروم من حرمها، إنها تعدل عشر رقاب، لو تشتري بنقودك بآلاف دراهمك  عشرة عبيد وتعتقهم في سبيل الله فصاحب هذا الورد مثلك وزيادة، فكيف يترك  هذا الورد رجل سمعه أو امرأة؟ أنا أحتار وما أدري كيف يعقل هذا؟ أما لنا  رغبة في السماع! أما نريد الملكوت الأعلى! أما نحن طامعون في دار السلام!  أما عرفنا لماذا خلقنا؟! أيعجز أحدنا عن مثل هذا الورد؟ لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير مائة مرة يعدها  بأصابعه، بالحصى، بالنوى، بالمسبحة، بعد صلاة الصبح أو قبلها حين يصبح،  ويحط الله تعالى عنه مائة خطيئة، ويرفع له مائة درجة، يكتب له مائة حسنة  بدخل يومي، ويعفو عن مائة سيئة، فماذا بعد هذا؟ ويظل يومه ذلك كله في حرز  من الشيطان حتى يمسي، لا يقوى الشيطان على إغوائه، أو إضلاله، أو إفساده،  أو إهماله وتضييعه، فهو في حماية الله، مناعة ربانية، ولم يأت أحد بمثل ما  أتى به من الأجر إلا من قال مثله وزاد.                                                                      

** الذكر حصن من وسوسة الشيطان وإغوائه                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه الأوراد ذكرنا منها ألف ورد، فاللهم لا تحرمناها ما  أحييتنا، اللهم لا تحرمناها ما أحييتنا، وعرفنا أن الذكر مناعة وحصانة لا  تعدلها حصانة أو توازيها مناعة، وبالبرهنة والتدليل قلت لكم أيها السامعون  المؤمنون: من يستطيع منكم أن يذكر الله بقوله: سبحان الله، أو الحمد لله،  أو لا إله إلا الله، أو الله أكبر، ثم يفتح عينيه يتعمد النظر إلى امرأة لا  تحل له؟ أو يقول: الله أكبر، أو سبحان الله، أو لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له، ويمد يده ليسلب أخاه ماله؟ أو يقول: آمنت بالله.. آمنت بالله،  سبحان الله، لا إله إلا الله، ويستطيع أن ينطق بكلمة سوء أو بذاءة؟ فهذا  أمر مفروغ منه، فإن ذكر الله بقلبه ولسانه فلن يجرؤ، ولا يقوى، ما يقدر على  أن يخرج عن طاعته، والأدلة والبراهين قائمة، وجرب تجد، وقد ذكر لنا نبينا  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أحد شبيبة بني إسرائيل كانت له بنت عم، وراودها عن  نفسها، فلإيمانها كانت تمتنع وأبت عليه، حتى ألجأتها الضرورة جوع البطن،  فاطرحت بين يديه، فلما دنا منها وجلس منها مجلس الرجل من امرأته ذكرت ربها  وقالت: اتق الله ولا تفض الخاتم إلا بحقه، ما إن سمع كلمة: (اتق الله) حتى  انتفض وصرخ وهو يذكر الله، وتركها وترك ما أعطاها من دنانير.وما زلت على  علم مما أقول، إن عبداً يذكر الله بقلبه أو لسانه لا يقوى على أن يعصي  الله، وإنما يعصي الله الغافلون المعرضون عن ذكر الله، والله العظيم!  للفسقة والفجرة والظلمة وأخباث الخلق هم الذين يعرضون عن ذكر الله، أما  الذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات فهيهات هيهات أن يتلوثوا بأوساخ المعاصي  وأوضار الذنوب، فلهذا أمرنا الله بذكره:  فَاذْكُرُونِي  [البقرة:152] وجعل  الجزاء أن يذكرنا بإنعامه، بإحسانه، بإفضاله، بهدايته، بتوفيقه، بنصره،  برفع الدرجات، بل بأن يذكرنا بنفسه؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الله  تعالى: ( يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي، وأنا معه حين يذكرني، فإن  ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإذا ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم )،  وكيف لا وهو القائل:  فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ  [البقرة:152]؟                                                                      

** بطلان المخترعات من الأذكار والأوراد                                                                                                   * *

                               لقد بدأنا حديثنا وقلنا: كيف نذكر الله؟ وهنا ننبه إلى أنه  ما نستطيع أن نبتكر أو نخترع، أو نوجد ذكراً نذكر الله به، بل لا بد من  تعليم الله لنا بواسطة كتابه أو رسوله، لا بالأحلام ولا بالمنام.ومن قال:  لم؟ قلنا: هذا موسى كليم الله، أي: الذي كلمه الله كفاحاً بلا واسطة في جبل  الطور، قال: يا رب! علمني شيئاً أذكرك به. سأل الله أن يعلمه، فقال له:  قل: لا إله إلا الله. فلا تفهم أن عالماً يخترع ورداً من الأوراد ويقدمه  للطاهرين والطاهرات يردونه صباح مساء، هيهات هيهات، فلا بد من أن نتعلم من  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف نذكر ربنا.فمن هنا فالذين يذكرون الله من أهل  الغفلة والجهل بلفظ الضمير: هو.. هو.. هو، هؤلاء ابتدعوا ذكراً لله، والله  عز وجل ليس من أسمائه (هو) أبداً، هذه أسماؤه التسعة والتسعون حواها كلامه  في كتابه، وبينها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله! ما فيها كلمة (هو)،  فـ(هو) ضمير يطلق على كل غائب، يقال: إبراهيم هو الذي أُمر بذبح إسماعيل،  علي هو الذي خلف عثمان في الخلافة، كلمة (هو) تعود على غائب ذكر، ما هي من  أسماء الله، والغافلون وأهل الجهل يذكرون الله بقولهم: هو.. هو.. هو.. هو!  ولذا نبهنا وقلنا: عباد الله! تعلموا كيف تذكرون ربكم، فإنما العلم  بالتعلم. وكذلك أوراد عند الغافلين من أهل الجهل: يذكرون الله بالاسم  المفرد (هو)، ثم يقولون: حي.. حي.. حي، يعني: يا حي.. يا حي.. يا حي!  يحذفون حرف النداء، ويقولون: حي.. حي.. حي، لربع ساعة أو عشر دقائق وساعة.                                                                       

** موت الكافر بفقده روح الإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                               أما الكفار فأموات، أيعقل أن تنادي ميتاً لتأمره أو تنهاه؟  قف على قبر وقل: يا صاحب القبر! قم فأذن وصل، أو قل: يا صاحب القبر! من  الآن لا تقل الباطل ولا تنطق بالسوء! فهل أنت تأمر ميتاً أو حياً؟ والميت  هل يسمع ويفهم ما تقول وينهض فيعمل أو يترك؟ لا؛ فهنا أريد أن يفهم  السامعون والسامعات أن الإيمان به الحياة، أما الكافر فكالميت.ومن قال: ما  الدليل على ما تقول يا شيخ؟قلت: الدليل: أن أهل الذمة من اليهود والنصارى  يعيشون تحت راية لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، تحت الدولة الإسلامية،  فإذا رأينا هلال رمضان وأعلنا الصيام فهل نأمر هذا الذمي من اليهود أو  النصارى بالصيام؟ أتأمر ميتاً؟ وإن وجبت الزكاة فهل نقول: يا معشر أهل  الذمة في ديارنا! قد دخل شهر الزكاة فأعدوا زكاة أموالكم، أيجوز أن نقول  هذا؟ هذا عبث، ولهو ولعب، فهو ميت فكيف تأمره؟! أذن المؤذن، نادى إلى  الصلاة عباد الله، ويهودي أو نصراني أمام بابه، هل تقول له: امش فصل؟ أتأمر  ميتاً؟ هذا هو ما جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.فمن هنا عرفنا أن  الكافر ميت، لا يؤمر ولا ينهى، إذا نفخنا فيه الروح وسرت في جسمه ولاحت  أنوارها على جوارحه فأصبح يسمع ويفهم بمجرد أن يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله؛ يكون قد حيي، فتقول: قم يا عبد الله  فاغتسل، هذا هو الحمام أو المستحم، فيقوم فيغتسل، تقول: هيا بنا إلى المسجد  لنصلي فيمشي، حي يسمع ويقوى على أن يفعل، أما وهو ميت بكفره وظلمة نفسه  أفمن المعقول أن تأمره وتنهاه؟معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! هل عرفتم أنكم أحياء؟ وهل عرفتم أن الكفار أموات؟ إذاً: لا  تقلدوهم، أتريد أن تكون كالميت؟ ميت كيف تأخذ بآدابه وأفكاره حتى تتزيا  بزيه وهو ميت؟! هذا لا يصح أبداً، إذاً: فلنحمد الله على أن أنعم علينا  بنعمة الإيمان، وهي نعمة من الله، كم من حاذق لبيب، عليم، عارف، وحرم هذه  النعمة وهو كافر في عداد الكافرين، ذكاؤه خارق للعادة، وما عرف أنه عبد  مربوب لرب عظيم، كل شيء يدل على علمه وقدرته ووجوده، وما سأل أهل العلم ولا  قال: من خلقني؟ لم خلقت؟ إلى أين مصيري؟ ولكن في باب الطعام والشراب  واللباس والمركوب يحذق تلك الأمور حذقاً عجباً؛ لأن الله ما أراد أن ينزله  منازل الأبرار، علم أن هذا العبد عندما يعرض عليه الإيمان يرفضه باختياره  وإرادته، بل ويحارب أهله ويعاديهم، فكتب ذلك في كتاب المقادير قبل أن يكون  هذا الكافر.                                                                      

** إشادة بكتاب نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد كتبنا كتاب النداءات، واسمه: نداءات الرحمن لأهل  الإيمان، هذا الكتاب حوى تسعين نداءاً من الله إلى عباده المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، هذا الكتاب ينبغي -إن لم أقل: يجب- أن يكون عند وسادة كل مؤمن  ومؤمنة، قبل أن ينام يسمع نداء الله له، فيقول: ماذا طلب مولاي؟ فهذا  الكتاب (نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان) اشتمل على كل ما يهم المؤمن، ما ترك  المال والاقتصاد، الحرب والسلم، المعاهدات، العبادات، الدماء، الحدود.. كل  ما تتطلبه حياة المؤمن حواه هذا الكتاب، لم؟ لأنه اشتمل على تسعين نداء من  نداءات الله لعبداه المؤمنين،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا  [البقرة:104]، من  سورة البقرة، وتوالت النداءات إلى آخرها وهو:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا  [التحريم:8]، من سورة  التحريم. فأنا أنصح لكل مؤمن أن يوجد هذا الكتاب عنده؛ لأنه مؤمن ويناديه  سيده، أما يسمع نداء مولاه؟ إلا إذا لبس برنيطة وقال: ما أنا بمؤمن، حينئذٍ  لا ينادى، أما وهو مؤمن ويناديه ربه من فوق عرشه أن: يا عبدي المؤمن! اسمع  ما أقول، فيأمره بما يسعده ويكمله، وينهاه عما يشقيه ويؤذيه، يأمره بما  يهذب أخلاقه وآدابه، ينهاه عما ينقص أخلاقه وآدابه، ثم لا يعرف ما ناداه به  ربه؟! غفلة غفلها المؤمنون والمؤمنات، الآن فتح الله عز وجل، فهذا الكتاب  ينبغي أن يوجد بعدد المؤمنين، ألف مليون نسخة.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا  بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ  [البقرة:153]، من أجل هذا ناداكم الله، استعينوا،  اطلبوا العون بالصبر وبالصلاة، هنا تجد العون الوافي الكافي، وهو حبس  النفس وهي كارهة.                               

** مواطن الصبر                                                                                                   * *

                               والصبر في ثلاثة مواطن، فمن منكم يريد أن يظفر بهذا العلم،  وهذا الكمال؟ثلاثة مواطن جاهد نفسك فيها واحملها على أن تصبر فيها:الموطن  الأولى: الصبر على طاعة الله ورسوله، الصبر على أداء الواجبات والنهوض بها  على وجهها المطلوب منها، وتتململ النفس، تتضجر، تظهر كسلاً، جاهدها حتى لا  تترك واجباً تقدر على القيام به، هذا أول موطن: النهوض بالتكاليف الشرعية  التي هي أفعال، وأقوال، وأعمال.الموطن الثاني: الصبر على ترك معصية الله  ورسوله، إذا حرم الله تعالى قولاً أو عملاً أو نية أو اعتقاداً أو صفة احبس  نفسك بعيداً كل البعد عنها، احبس نفسك بعيداً كل البعد عن معصية الله  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا يتطلب مجاهدة النفس.الموطن الثالث من  مواطن الصبر: هو الصبر على المكاره، إذا ابتلاك الله بمكروه، كمرض عافانا  الله وإياكم، جوع، فقر، تعب، تصبر على ذلك البلاء فلا تجزع، ولا تقل: آهٍ،  حتى يصبح المكروه كأنه محبوب عندك، لا تسمع الله كلمة: آهٍ، أو: لم هذا؟  وأفظع من ذلك قولك: ماذا فعلت؟ كما يفعل الجاهلون، تسأل والحمى تهزك فتقول:  الحمد لله، أنا في خير، تسأل والبطن جائع: كيف حالك؟ فتقول: الحمد لله،  أنا في خير، لا تظهر أبداً الجزع مما ابتلاك الله به ليمحصك ويظهر طيبك إن  كنت طيباً ليرفعك إلى مستويات وإلى درجات ما كنت لتصل إليها إلا بهذا  الابتلاء.فمن هنا كان أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، واسمعوا قول  الله تعالى من سورة يونس:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، لا في الدنيا، ولا في  البرزخ، ولا في الآخرة، ولي الله هل يخاف؟ هل يخاف من الموت؟ هو يفرح به،  لينتقل إلى جوار ربه، هل يحزن لموت ولده؟ سبقه إلى ربه وهو على إثره لاحق  به، هل يحزن على موت دابته؟ لا، ابتلاه ربه ليسمع منه كلمة: الحمد لله،  وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، أولياء الله لا يخافون ولا يحزنون؛ لأنهم أهل  الصبر، وهم الصابرون، فلهذا الصابر ما يظهر عليه علامة الخوف ولا الحزن  أبداً.                                                                      

** إرشاد الآية الكريمة إلى الصبر بشأن تحويل القبلة                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: اصبروا، وأول ما يصبر عليه المخاطبون بهذه الآية  قبلتهم التي وجههم الله تعالى إليها؛ لأن الآية نزلت في ظرف كان فيه  المؤمنون في هذا البلد في اضطراب، فاليهود والمنافقون يشنون حملات كلامية  يزعزعون بها إيمان المؤمنين، وقد تقدم هذا وعرفناه، وأمرنا تعالى بالصبر،  فقد كنا نستقبل بيت المقدس بإذن ربنا، فأراد الله تعالى أن يخلصنا من  التشبه بأعدائه وأعدائنا اليهود، فحول قبلتنا إلى الكعبة، وكون المنافقين  والمرجفين يقولون: ما هذه الذبذبة وهذه الحيرة، وغداً سوف يولون وجوههم إلى  المغرب، وغداً إلى كذا؛ هذا الطابور الخامس واجهوه بالصبر، واستعينوا  بالصبر على هذا، واستعينوا على ذكر الله وشكره بالصبر، واستعينوا على ما  يهمكم أو ينزل بكم أو تريدون الوصول إليه بالصبر، استعينوا بالصبر أولاً،  وبالصلاة ثانياً.  

** توجيه المؤمنين إلى الاستعانة بالصلاة على مهام الحياة                                                                                                   * *

                               نادى الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين والمؤمنات ليرشدهم إلى  الاستعانة على مهام حياتهم بالصبر والصلاة. فاحبس نفسك على ما فرض الله  عليك، احبسها بعيدة عن كل ما كرهه الله ومنع عباده المؤمنين منه، من الكلمة  إلى قتل المؤمن، احبسها بعيداً، إذا ابتليت للامتحان -ولا بد- ولتمحيصك  وإظهار باطنك وعرفت أنك مبتلى فاصبر، والصلاة أكبر عون على مثل هذا، وهذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كان إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة ).ورضي  الله عن عبد الله بن عمر ، وهو في طريقه من مكة إلى المدينة، والمسافة  مسافة عشرة أيام على الإبل، في أثناء طريقه جاء من المدينة أحد المؤمنين  ذاهباً إلى مكة، فقال: يا ابن عمر ! لقد توفيت امرأتك. وكان على دابته،  فنزل وصلى، فقيل له في ذلك: يا عبد الله! ما الذي صنعت؟ قال: ( رأيت رسول  الله إذا حزبه أمر -أصابه كرب أو شدة- يفزع إلى الصلاة )؛ لأن الصلاة يا  عباد الله هي لقاء مع الرب تبارك وتعالى، لقاء كامل تام، إذا تطهرت، وكانت  ثيابك طاهرة وجلست على مكان طاهر واستقبلت بيته وقلت: الله أكبر؛ فأنت  -والله- بين يدي الله، ( المصلي يناجي ربه )، من قال هذا؟ من أخبر بهذا  الخبر؟ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما معنى أنه يناجيه؟ يتكلم معه سراً،  فالمناجاة: هي كلام السر بين اثنين أو ثلاثة، فإذا دخل العبد في الصلاة  ينظر الله تعالى إليه ويسمع منه؛ فلهذا يقبح أشد القبح أن تلوي رأسك يميناً  أو شمالاً، أما إن استدبرت الله وقد نصب وجهه الكريم إليك فهذا معصية  كبيرة، صلاتك باطلة بالإجماع، وذلك أقبح شيء، الله مقبل عليك بوجهه يسمع  منك وتستدبر أو تلتفت؟ أو تتكلم معه ويبقى اللسان ينطق والقلب في البستان  أو في الدكان؟! هذه أيضاً عيب كبير، سيدك مقبل عليك يسمع طلباتك ويرى  مرادك، وأنت بقلبك في الدكان أو في البستان، هذه زلة لو تشعرون بها.ومن باب  التمثيل: شخص تريد منه حاجتك، وتقبل عليه: يا سيدي! يا فلان! وإذا بك  تنصرف، فيقول: أين أنت؟ فتقول: في المطبخ، تسأل عما طبخوا له! أيليق هذا  بذوي الأدب؟إذاً: الاستعانة بالصلاة هي أنك إذا حزبك أمر واشتد بك كرب  وضاقت النفس؛ فبدل أن تقول لزوجك: أنت طالق بالثلاث، أو تسب فلاناً أو تضرب  القدر برجلك؛ افزع إلى ربك واطرح بين يديه، ولما لم يعرف أبناؤنا هذا فإن  أحدهم تغضبه سيدة البيت بكلمة فيقول: أنت طالق بالثلاث، يشفي صدره بهذا حتى  يعيش على الحرام حتى يموت، يغضبه ولده فيسب الله والرسول، يغضبه من معه من  زملائه أو العمال معه، فيأخذ في السب والشتم والصياح والضجيج، أين حبس  النفس؟ حين تشعر بالضغط الباطني افزع إلى الله.   

** حاجة المسلمين إلى التربية المفقودة                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: يا شيخ! لا تلمنا؛ لأننا ما تربينا في حجور الصالحين،  إي والله يا بني إنك تقول الصدق، الذي ما يتربى في حجور الصالحين ماذا  يكون؟ عاش في أسرة لا يسمع إلا السب والشتم والغضب والصياح والضجيج، مشى مع  أناس وجالسهم وعاش معهم في الحي أو في القرية أو في العمل لا يسمع كلمة  الهدى ولا يرى نورها، وتريد منه أن يكمل بهذه السرعة؟ نعم ما ربينا في حجور  الصالحين.إذاً: هل من طريق إلى تربيتنا يا شيخ؟ هل من طريق إلى العودة؟  الجواب: نعم؛ باب الله مفتوح، فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -وإن مات، وهو  في دار السلام في جوار ربه- فحكمته وهداه بين أيدينا، كتاب الله، وربنا إن  لم يناجنا ولم يكلمنا ولم يوح إلينا فكتابه بين أيدينا، فقط نجلس جلوس  الصدق وبالنية الصالحة بين يدي المعلم أو المربي وندرس كتاب الله وسنة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.أما قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا  مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  [الجمعة:2]، وقال:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ  اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [آل عمران:164].وسبق هذا دعوة الخليل إبراهيم  عليه السلام وهو يبني البيت العتيق الذي نحج إليه، كان يبني البيت وإسماعيل  ولده معه يناوله الحجارة، وهما يبنيان البيت كانا يتقاولان، وسجل الله لنا  كلماتهما، فماذا كانا يقولان؟  وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ  مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  [البقرة:127]، يتقبل منهما ماذا؟ العرق والجهد في  تلك الصحراء في ذلك الوادي حيث يبنيان بيتاً ليس معهما أحد إلا الله.                                                                      

** وجوب الإسلام لله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قالا:  رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ   [البقرة:128]، سبحان الله! إبراهيم يسأل الله أن يجعله وولده مسلمين؛ لأن  الإسلام غال وعزيز ورفيع، من منكم يريد أن يسلم لله قلبه ووجهه، فتصبح  أعماله، ونياته، وأفكاره، وتدبره كله لله عز وجل؟ وقد بينا هذا وفصلناه،  قلنا: تمر بالرجل يهدم الجدار فتقول: لم؟ فيقول: في الله، خفت أن يسقط على  عبد مؤمن فيؤذيه، تمر بكناس يكنس الشارع، فتقول: لم؟ فيقول: لله، أولياء  الله يمرون من هنا؛ فأنا أكنسه خشية أن يؤذيهم هذا الشوك أو هذا الأذى،  والآخر تمر به يبني، فتقول: لم تبن؟ يقول: لله، كيف تبني لله؟ هل هو مسجد؟  فيقول: لا، أبنيه لأكن فيه المؤمنين من أولادي والمؤمنات وأسترهم به، وفلان  طلق زوجته اليوم، فقلنا: هل طلقت؟ قال: نعم، لم؟ قال: لله، سبحان الله! هل  طلقت لله؟ أي نعم، هذه المؤمنة ما سعدت معي، شقيت، ما رضيتني لها، نفسها  كارهة، طلقتها لتسعد، هذه أختي المؤمنة، فطلق لله، وفلان تزوج، لم يتزوج؟  لله، كيف يتزوج لله؟ أراد أن ينجب بنين وبنات يعبدون الله، فلمن زواجه؟  لله.فـ(أل) في كلمة (المسلم) دالة على العراقة والمتانة في الوصف، المسلم:  ذاك الذي أسلم كل شيء لله، أسلم بمعنى: أعطى، أنت سلمت البضاعة الفلانية،  سلمتها أو أسلمتها بمعنى واحد، المسلم الذي أعطى لله قلبه فلا يتقلب إلا في  رضا الله عز وجل، وأسلم جوارحه، فلا يمشي ولا يقعد ولا يقوم ولا ينام ولا  يبني ولا يهدم ولا يتزوج ولا يطلق ولا يعطي ولا يمنع إلا لله، فهل يستطيع  المؤمنون أن يفعلوا هذا؟ لو علموا لفعلوا، فإن لم يعلموا فوالله! ما  يفعلون.   

** ضرورة العلم بأحكام الصلاة لحصول أثرها                                                                                                   * *

                               العلم قبل القول والعمل،  فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [محمد:19].الذي ما يعرف أن يبني جداراً هل سيبنيه؟ الذي ما  يحسن طبخ طعام هل سيطبخه؟ يفسده، الذي ما يحسن خياطة ثوب هل سيخيطه؟  سيمزقه، نحن في الدنيا واعون تمام الوعي، إذا لم يستطع أن يسوق سيارة هل  يرمي بها في الوادي؟ كلا. والعبادات أمر غير مهم، مع أنها -والله- لأدق من  سياقة السيارة أو من طبخ الطعام، بل أدق مما يسمى بالكيمياويات.أض
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (101) 
الحلقة (108)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (68) 

منح الله عز وجل معيته لمن صبر وأقام الصلاة من عباده، ومعية الله سبحانه  وتعالى تقتضي التأييد والنصرة والرعاية، كما وهب الله عز وجل الحياة لمن  قتل في سبيله، وأعد له عنده سبحانه مقاماً كريماً، وأمنه من فتنة القبر،  ومن فزع يوم العرض، ذلك أنه بذل نفسه وروحه في سبيل الله، وأراق دمه طلباً  لمرضاته، واستعجالاً لأجره وثوابه.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * * وقفات مع جملة (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)                                                                                                   * *

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع الآيات المباركات  التي ما زلنا نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز  وجل أن يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا  بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَلا  تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ  وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ   *  وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ  وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ  وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:153-157].                                                                     

** فضلها ومعناها                                                                                                   * *

                               قبل أن نشرع في تفسير الآيات أقول: إن كثيرين من عوام  المسلمين لا يحفظون هذه الجملة ويحفظون أغنيات متسلسلة، ويعجز أن يحفظ هذه  الجملة، وهي: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، إنا لله  وإنا إليه راجعون، فهل يعجز المؤمن أو المؤمنة أن يعيد كلمة من كلام الله،  هل يستطيع أن يقص القصص ويحكي أطول الحكايات ويعجز عن هذه الجملة: إنا لله  وإنا إليه راجعون؟ والله! إنها لتزن ما على الأرض من ذهب، فـ ( ما من مؤمن  يصيبه الله بمصيبة -في نفسه أو ماله أو ولده- فيقول: إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون، اللهم اؤجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيراً منها؛ إلا آجره في مصيبته  وأخلفه خيراً منها ).ومعنى قوله: (إنا لله) أنه ما دمت تعترف أنك لله فإذا  قتلك الله، سلبك الله، فعل ما شاء أن يفعل بك؛ فأنت عبد له، كما إذا رأيت  الرجل يذبح شاته فهل تقول: لا تذبحها؟ رأيت الرجل يهدم جداره، فهل تقول:  لا؟ رأيت الرجل يطالبك بأماناته عندك، فهل تقول: لا؟ فأنت عبد الله، فإذا  أراد منك شيئاً فكيف تجزع؟ كيف تسخط؟ كيف تقول الباطل؟ وعهدناك إذا طلب منك  شيء مما هو لغيرك تسلمه ولا تغضب ولا تسخط، وإذا أراد الله منك شيئاً من  مالك أو من أولادك أو من نفسك تسخط وتغضب وتجزع، بل يقولون الهجر وينطقون  بالباطل والكفر، فما سر ذلك؟ ما حفظوا هذه الجملة، ما هم في حاجة إليها، ما  وجدوا يوماً من يرغبهم أو يحثهم أو يحضهم على حفظ كلمة من كلام الله، يعيش  أربعين سنة ما يحفظها.                                                                     

** ثواب قولها                                                                                                   * *

                               أيها المستمعون ويا أيتها المستمعات! إذا قال العبد: إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون، فاسمع الجزاء:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:157] السامون،   أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:157].لأن الذي إذا أصابته مصيبة عرف وقال:  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ما تفوه بكلمة سوء، ولا تململ ولا تضجر، ولا ظهر  في صفحات وجهه سخط ولا غضب، إنما رضي بقضاء ربه وحكمه، وهون على نفسه  بقوله: إنا لله، فما دمنا له فليأخذ ما شاء منا وليبق ما شاء، يرفع منا ما  شاء ويضع ما شاء، فنحن ملكه، فإنا لله. ثانياً: وإليه راجعون، فما دمنا  راجعون إليه فإذا مت أو مات ابني أو مات أبي أو أخي أو امرأتي فهذا الموت  أليس رجوعاً إلى الله؟ أما جئنا بإيجاده والرجوع إليه، فكيف نغضب؟ كيف يغضب  الإنسان أن يرجع إلى الله؟هذه الكلمة لها وزنها وقيمتها، انتفع بها  السالفون الأولون وجاء الجهل وغطى العالم الإسلامي، ألف سنة وهم في تيهان.  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:157] الذين يقولون هذا  عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ  [البقرة:157]، يغفر ذنوبهم ويرحمهم، وماذا بقي إذا  غفر ذنبك وأدخلك الجنة، هل بقي طلب آخر؟ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ   [البقرة:157] في طريق الكمال وسبيل السعادة، المهتدون إلى رضا الله عز  وجل.قول ربنا جل جلاله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا  بِالصَّبْرِ  [البقرة:153]، إنه الصبر الذي يكون لنا عوناً على النهوض  بالتكاليف فعلاً وتركاً، الصبر الذي يجعلنا نحبس أنفسنا حتى لا تتململ ولا  تتضجر ولا تسخط، هذا الصبر على الطاعات، وحبس النفس بعيدة عن الشهوات  والمعاصي، والصبر على القضاء والقدر بالابتلاء بفقد المال أو الولد، هذا  الصبر حين يتم بشر صاحبه بأن الله تعالى معه:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ  [البقرة:153]، لا يضيعهم، لا يخسرهم، لا يهلكهم، لا يكربهم  ولا يحزنهم، لا يفوت النعم عليهم؛ لأنه معهم، أيما صابر في ميدان من  الميادين لا يفقد ثمار ذلك العمل بوعد الله، ومن جزع وانقطع وما واصل العمل  خاب وخسر. قد عرفنا قيمة الصلاة، وما واصلنا الحديث فيها، فنقول  بإيجاز:إقام الصلاة -كما علمتم- أن تؤدى في أوقاتها التي حددها الله  وبينها، إذ قال تعالى:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفِيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا  مِنَ اللَّيْلِ  [هود:114]، وقال:  فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ  وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ   *  وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَعَشِيًّا وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ  [الروم:17-18]، الإمام الشافعي أخذ أوقات  الصلوات الخمس من هذه الآية من سورة الروم، ومالك رحمه الله أخذها من قوله  تعالى:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفِيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ  إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ  [هود:114]، وقد عرف المؤمنون  والمؤمنات أوقات الصلاة: الصبح والظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء.هذه الصلاة  إذا أديت في أوقاتها نفعت، أما الذي يصليها قبل حلول وقتها فصلاته باطلة،  والذي يؤخرها حتى يخرج وقتها خسر، ( من ترك صلاة العصر فكأنما وتر أهله  وماله )، هذه الصلوات الخمس من شرط إنتاجها وتوليدها للإيمان والطاقة أن  تؤدى أولاً في أوقاتها، ثانياً: في بيوت الله مع عباده المؤمنين، ولا يصلين  أحد في بيته أو دكانه أو مزرعته إلا إذا بعد عن المسجد بثلاثة كيلو متر،  وأقل من ثلاثة كيلو متر ينبغي أن يشهد الصلاة، وإن كان ذا عذر كمرض أو  تمريض أو حراسة أو حماية فإنه يصلي حيث أمكنه، أما أن يكون في ديار الإسلام  وبين المؤمنين والصلاة تقام في بيوت الله وهو يتحدث ويضحك حتى تفرغ الصلاة  ويقوم يصلي، فهذه ما تنتج شيئاً، كالذي دخل الحمام وخرج وما غسل ولا  نظف.ثم لا بد أن تؤديها على الوجه المطلوب، كما علمها جبريل رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وقد قلنا: نزل جبريل من السماء وصلى برسول الله في الكعبة  يومين، علمه أوقاتها وكيفيتها، فمن لم يطمئن في الركوع أو في السجود أو في  القيام أو الجلوس فصلاته باطلة، من لم يحسن قراءة الفاتحة مجودة مرتلة  فصلاته باطلة، وما معنى باطلة؟ لا تولد له النور، الصلاة عبارة عن مولِّد  النور، وتعرفون مكائن توليد الكهرباء التي تشترونها لبيوتكم، مكينة تدور  فتولِّد الكهرباء، وهذه الكهرباء من أين؟ والصلاة مولِّدة للنور حقاً  وصدقاً، ما إن يشع في صدرك حتى يظهر على بصرك.. على سمعك.. على لسانك، يظهر  في سلوكك، ومن فقد هذا النور فهو كالأعمى يتخبط في كل واد للضلالة.وأنتم  تعرفون أن فقهاءكم يقولون: إذا صليت قبل الوقت فصلاتك باطلة، وكذلك باطلة  لأنك ما ركعت فيها الركوع المطلوب، فما معنى باطلة؟ أي: لا تولد الطاقة  النورانية.وملاي
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (102) 
الحلقة (109)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (69) 

إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله تعالى، وقد فرض الله عز وجل على عباده  فريضة السعي بينهما لمن أتى بحج أو عمرة، وفي ذلك إحياء للمشاهد التي مرت  في حياة إبراهيم عليه السلام وأسرته حين تركهم في وادي مكة بأمر الله،  وانصرف عنهم عائداً إلى فلسطين، وكان ما كان من نفاد الماء عن هاجر وابنها  إسماعيل عليهما السلام، واضطرارها إلى السعي بين الصفا والمروة سبعة أشواط  بحثاً عن الماء، حتى أخرجه الله لهما من بئر زمزم الذي جعله الله آية إلى  يومنا هذا.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فهو المهتدي، ومن يضلل فلن تجد له  ولياً مرشداً.أما بعد:معاشر الأبناء والإخوان! هذه ليلة تفسير كتاب الله عز  وجل، ومثلها الليلة التي تأتي بعدها، ثم نواصل التدريس بإذن الله حسب ما  سبق أن درسنا، فيوم الإثنين يوم العقيدة، ويوم الثلاثاء يوم كتاب المسجد  وبيت المسلم، ويوم الأربعاء -إن شاء الله- نداءات الرحمن، ويوم الخميس صحيح  الإمام البخاري رحمه الله، وقد عرفتم أننا اخترنا هذه الليلة -ليلة  الخميس- لصحيح البخاري لنكثر فيها من الصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وفي يوم الجمعة ليلة السبت السيرة النبوية العطرة من كتاب: هذا  الحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا محب، وفي هذا العلم الغزير  والخير الكثير، فلا تتململوا ولا تتضجروا.والدراس
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (103) 
الحلقة (110)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (7) 


نادى الله سبحانه الجميع بعنوان: (الناس) ليشمل البشرية جمعاء، وأمرهم  بعبادته وحده، لأنه من خلقهم وخلق أسلافهم، ولعلهم بعبادته وحده يرجون  النجاة من عذابه يوم القيامة، ونبههم سبحانه بأنه هو الذي أعد وهيأ الكون  كله لهم، وأن ما يدعون من دونه لا يملكون شيئاً، ورغم أنهم يعلمون ذلك إلا  أنهم جعلوا لله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، ومع آياتها المباركات التي  نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا  الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها، إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.وتلاوة تلك الآيات  هي قول الله عز وجل بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   *  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ  فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً  فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ  أَندَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:21-22] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا  السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.  ‏   

** صنف المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! تقدم في  السياق الكريم أن البشرية ثلاث فرق: فرقة هداها الله فاهتدت، وزكاها الله  فزكت، وأنعم عليها فهي في نعمه، وهي فرقة آمنت بالله ولقائه.. آمنت بالله  ورسوله .. آمنت بالله وكتابه. وجاء هذا القرآن يحمل لها الهدى، فهي تعيش  على هدى القرآن الكريم، وهي المعنية بقول الله تعالى:  الم   *  ذَلِكَ  الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ  يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ  [البقرة:1-4]، ودخل  في هذا: المؤمنون من العرب، والمؤمنون من أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى،  الجميع يبشرهم ربهم فيقول:  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:5].اللهم اجعلنا منهم، هذا فريق  السعداء الأطهار الأتقياء، أهل الإيمان واليقين، أهل إقام الصلاة والإنفاق  مما رزق الله.                                                                      

** صنف الكفار                                                                                                   * *

                               الفريق الثاني: الذين قال فيهم الله تعالى:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ  تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:6] لم؟  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ [البقرة:7] هؤلاء توغلوا في الشر والفساد، وضربوا في طرق  الضلال حتى ختم على قلوبهم، فلم يجد الإيمان منفذاً ليدخل إليها، فكان  جزاؤهم:  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ .                                                                      

** صنف المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               الفريق الثالث: فريق المنافقين، هم مؤمنون في الظاهر  وكافرون في الباطن، وهم شر الخليقة.. مؤمنون في الظاهر: يصلون ويؤتون  الزكاة، وإن دعوا إلى الجهاد خرجوا مع المؤمنين في سبيل الله، وقلوبهم لا  تؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه، ولا بالرسول ولا برسالته، ولا بالكتاب ولا بأنواره،  وهم أيضاً نوعان: نوع كالذين عرفناهم من الكافرين لا يموتون إلا على  النفاق، ونوع مذبذبون متهيئون لأن يدخلوا في رحمة الله، واسمعوا لقول الله:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ   *  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا  كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا  إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَإِذَا لَقُوا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ  قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ   *  اللَّهُ  يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ  تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:8-16]. وهؤلاء المنافقون  ضرب الله لهم مثلين: مثلاً نارياً ومثلاً مائياً؛ لأنهم نوعان: نوع انتهى  أمرهم، ونوع متهيئون لقبول الحق والهداية إن شاء الله، فقال تعالى:   مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا  حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا  يُبْصِرُونَ   *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   [البقرة:17-18] هؤلاء انتهى أمرهم كتلك الفرقة الكافرة، وحكم الله بأنهم لا  يرجعون إلى الحق وطريقه؛ لما أصابهم من عمى القلوب، ونتيجة التوغل في الشر  والظلم والكيد للإسلام والمسلمين.والمث
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (104) 
الحلقة (111)



**تفسير سورة البقرة   (70)* *


إن كتمان العلم من شر الخصال، وقد توعد الله فاعله بأسوأ مآل، فتوعد سبحانه  بلعنه على لسانه سبحانه وعلى لسان عباده، وذلك لما في كتمان العلم والهدى  من إشاعة الفساد في الأرض، ولما في كتمان الأحكام والشرائع من إضلال  العباد، وتعطيل شرع الله في أرضه، ومن تاب من هذا الكتمان لزمه أن يصلح ما  أفسد، وينشر ما كتم، حتى يتوب الله عز وجل عليه، ويقبله عند أوبته إليه.  

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  مع التفسير لكتاب رب العالمين، وقد كنا درسنا هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة،  وتذكروا ما علمتم منها، وما فهمتم من هدايتها، وسوف أقرأ شرحها وما فيها من  الكتاب أيضاً، تأكيداً لما علمتم، ثم نأخذ في الآيات التي بعدها.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ  اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ  يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ  عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:158].  

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               إليكم شرح الآية من هذا التفسير تقريراً لما علمتم وتوكيداً  لما حفظتم. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح  الكلمات:الصفا والمروة: جبل مقابل البيت في الجهة الشرقية الجنوبية ] هذا  الصفا، [ والمروة جبل آخر مقابل الصفا من الجهة الشمالية، والمسافة بينهما  قرابة سبعمائة وستين ذراعاً .شعائر الله: أعلام دينه، والشعائر: جمع شعيرة،  وهي العلامة على عبادة الله تعالى، فالسعي بين الصفا والمروة شعيرة ] لِم؟  [ لأنه دال على طاعة الله عز وجل.الحج ] ما الحج؟ لغة القصد، وشرعاً: [  زيارة بيت الله تعالى لأداء عبادات معينة تسمى نسكاً ]، هكذا علمنا فيما  سبق.[ العمرة: زيارة بيت الله تعالى للطواف به، والسعي بين الصفا والمروة،  والتحلل بحلق شعر الرأس أو تقصيره.الجناح ] في قوله:  فَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:158] [ الإثم، وما يترتب على المخالفة بترك الواجب أو  بفعل المنهي عنه.  (يطوف): يسعى بينهما ذاهباً جائياً ]. هذه مفردات الآية  الكريمة، ذكرت الأبناء والصالحين بها.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               وأما معنى الآية الكريمة؛ فقال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات: يخبر تعالى مقرراً فريضة السعي بين  الصفا والمروة ]، وقد علمنا أن السعي ركن من أركان الحج والعمرة، [  ودافعاً ما توهمه بعض المؤمنين من وجود إثم في السعي بينهما، نظراً إلى أنه  كان في الجاهلية على الصفا صنم يقال له: إساف، وآخر على المروة يقال له:  نائلة، يتمسح بهما من يسعى بين الصفا والمروة في عهد الجاهلية، فقال تعالى:   إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ  [البقرة:158] يعني: السعي بينهما  مِنْ  شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:158] أي: عبادة من عباداته؛ إذ تعبد بالسعي  بينهما نبيه إبراهيم وولده إسماعيل والمسلمين من ذريتهما ]، وقلت لكم: إن  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إنكم على إرث من إرث أبيكم إبراهيم ). [  فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ  [البقرة:158] لأداء فريضة الحج،  أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ   [البقرة:158] لأداء واجب العمرة فليسعَ بينهما أداءً لركن الحج والعمرة، إذ  السعي ركن في الحج والعمرة، ولا إثم عليه في كون المشركين كانوا يسعون  بينهما لأجل الصنمين إساف ونائلة ].وقد ذكرنا قصة إساف ونائلة، حيث تقول  الروايات: إنهما زنيا في الكعبة في الجاهلية فمسخهما الله صنمين، فوضعهما  المشركون على الصفا والمروة، وجاء جيل آخر فأصبح يتقرب إليهما ويعبدهما،  ولا تأسف، فعبد القادر الجيلاني أما عبد؟ كل الأولياء عبدوا.قال: [ ثم أخبر  تعالى واعداً عباده المؤمنين ]، وهو قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ  خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:158]، هذا وعد أو لا؟ من  تطوع من المؤمنين والمؤمنات بفعل خير فليعلم أن الله يجزيه بأعظم منه؛  لأنه تعالى شاكر وعليم.[ ثم أخبر تعالى واعداً عباده المؤمنين أن من يتطوع  منهم بفعل خير من الخيرات يجزيه به ويثيبه عليه؛ لأنه تعالى يشكر لعباده  المؤمنين أعمالهم الصالحة، ويثيبهم عليها؛ لعمله بتلك الأعمال ونيات  أصحابها، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:158].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآية الكريمة ]، أي: ما يؤخذ منها من هداية. [ أولاً: وجوب السعي  بين الصفا والمروة لكل من طاف بالبيت حاجاً أو معتمراً ]، وقد علمنا هذا  وأصبح من الضروري عندنا، [ وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اسعوا  فإن الله كتب عليكم السعي ) ]، ليطرد الشك من نفوس بعض المؤمنين الذين  تحرجوا من السعي بين الصفا والمروة.قال: [ وسعى صلى الله عليه وسلم في  عمراته كلها وفي حجه كذلك ]، اعتمر أربع عمرات، وحج حجة الوداع فسعى في كل  عمرته وفي حجه.[ ثانياً: لا حرج في الصلاة في كنيسة حولت مسجداً ]، من أين  استنبطنا هذا؟ من السعي، ما دام قد أجاز لنا أن نسعى بين الصفا والمروة  وكان هناك من يعبد غير الله، وكان هناك صنمان، إذاً: لو حولت الكنيسة إلى  مسجد فلا تتحرج، لا تقل: هذه كانت كنيسة، اعبد الله فيها، ولا يضر كونها  كانت معبداً للكفار، هذا مستنبط من قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:158].. الآية.[ ثالثاً:  الترغيب في فعل الخيرات من غير الواجبات؛ وذلك من سائر النوافل كالطواف  والصلاة والصيام، والصدقات والرباط والجهاد ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله  تعالى:  وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:158]. فالحمد لله، فهذه الآية حفظها وفهم ما فهمتم منها والعمل به  والله! لخير من سبعين قنطاراً من الذهب يا عشاق الذهب، الذهب يذهب يا عشاق  الهدى وطلاب العلم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات  والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *

          والآن مع هذه الآيات، وإنها لثلاث آيات، فنتغنى بها أولاً لنتلذذ  بتلك الكلمات النورانية الطيبة فتنشرح الصدور وتطمئن القلوب؛ لأنه كلام  ربنا، كلام سيدنا ومالكنا، كلام خالقنا ورازقنا، كلام من أنزل كتابه على  نبينا، فسبحانه لا إله إلا هو، تحببوا إليه يحبكم.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ  أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ   *  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:159-160]، من المتحدث؟  الله تعالى، يستثني فيقول:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا  وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ  الرَّحِيمُ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ  أَجْمَعِينَ   *  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا  هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ  [البقرة:160-162].ما معنى (ينظرون)؟ أي: يمهلون حتى  يراجعوا أنفسهم ويتوبوا، فلا توبة ولا مراجعة يوم القيامة، انتهى  الأمر.ومعنا في الآيات خبران:الخبر الأول: إليكموه، يقول تعالى مخبراً:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا  التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:159-160].والخبر الثاني:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ   [البقرة:161-162] أي: يمهلون حتى يتوبوا. فهذان خبران عظيمان أم لا؟

** دخول اليهود في كتمان البينات واستحقاقهم اللعن بذلك                                                                                                   * *

                               هيا نقرأ ونتأمل:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا  أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ  لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:159]، أي: القرآن،  أُوْلَئِكَ  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، من  هؤلاء؟ أولهم: اليهود بنو عمنا، الآية فيهم نزلت، إذ هم الذين كتموا ما  أنزل الله من البينات في كتابه، تلك البينات التي تحقق رسالة النبي الخاتم  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتؤكدها وتوضحها وتبينها، البينات والآيات التي تبين  أن النبي الخاتم هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. والهدى ما جاء في هذا الكتاب  وسنة الرسول من بيان الحق والباطل والخير والشر والضلال والهدى، والآداب  والأخلاق والشرائع، كل هذا هدى يهتدي به العبد إلى سعادة الدنيا والآخرة.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:159]، يجحدون، يغطون، يخفون  مَا  أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ  لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:159]، أي: القرآن،  أُوْلَئِكَ  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159].إذاً:  لعنهم الله وطردهم من ساحة الخير وأفنية الطهر والسلام، واللاعنون من هم؟  الملائكة، والمؤمنون، والدواب كلها تلعنهم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا الذين تابوا أصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          واستثنى تعالى وفتح الباب لهم لعلهم يدخلون في رحمة الله، فقال:   إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا  [البقرة:160]، تابوا من كفرهم  وضلالهم، ودخلوا في رحمة الله في الإسلام، تابوا وأصلحوا ما أفسدوه، أفسدوا  القلوب وعقول إخوانهم، فلا بد أن يصلحوها، فيقولون لهم: ما علمناكم وما  قلنا لكم فيما مضى كله باطل وخداع وغش، وكنا، وكنا، والآن تبنا وتاب الله  علينا.  وَبَيَّنُوا  [البقرة:160] ما جحدوه وكتموه، وأعلنوه وأظهروه، وإن  لعنهم الناس وسخط عليهم إخوانهم، لا بد أن يقفوا هذا الموقف.  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:160]، أقبلهم،  وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ  الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:160]، فالحمد لله.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الخبر الثاني:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:161] من العرب  والعجم من اليهود والنصارى ومن غيرهم،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  [البقرة:161]، ما تابوا، ما رجعوا،  أُوْلَئِكَ   [البقرة:161] البعداء  عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ   [البقرة:161] أي: ولعنة الملائكة،  وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ  [البقرة:161]  عليهم لعنة الناس أجمعين، ويوم القيامة يلعن بعضهم بعضاً:  كُلَّمَا  دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا  [الأعراف:38]، كلما دخل فوج في عذاب  النار لعن من وجده قبله، وهكذا.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وقوله تعالى:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [البقرة:162] أي: في تلك  اللعنة، في ذلك البعد عن دار السلام ورحمة الرحمن،  لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ  الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ  [البقرة:162] ولو ساعة،  لا يُفَتَّرُ  عَنْهُمْ وَهُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ  [الزخرف:75]، ولا يلتفت إليهم، ولا  تقبل لهم توبة ولا يسمع منهم.عجب هذا القرآن! فهذان خبران عظيمان، والحمد  لله على أننا ما نقرأ القرآن على الموتى، لو كنتم موتى كإخواننا وآبائنا  لكان علينا أن نتغنى بالقرآن ولا نسأل عن معنى أبداً، لكن الحمد لله أن  أحيانا الله، كان آباؤنا وأجدادنا قرابة ستمائة سنة لا يقرءون القرآن هكذا  أبداً، لا يقرءونه إلا على الموتى، الميت بين أيديهم وهم يقرءون، والختمة  بألف ريال، يقال: تحب ختمة على والدك؟ هات ألف ريال ليختم القرآن عليه!                                                                  

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي  الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:159]، ويدخل فيها اليهود أولاً، ويدخل فيها كل من سلك  هذا المسلك فكتم ما أنزل الله من البينات والهدى والشرائع والأحكام.  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:159] الكاتمون قبل أن يتوبوا  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، الملائكة هم اللاعنون،  والمؤمنون أيضاً، والدواب كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح أو الحسن.ثم قال تعالى:   إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا  [البقرة:160]، شخص عالم جحد العلم، كتم  البينات ليعيش ويعبده الناس ويقدسوه ثم تاب الله عليه ورجع، فعليه أن يقول:  أيها الناس! اعلموا أني كنت جاهلاً ضالاً، بل كنت متمرداً فاسقاً، فبينت  لكم الباطل ودعوتكم إلى الشر، والآن الحقيقة هي كذا وكذا، وإني قد تبت إلى  الله، فأصلحم ما أفسده، فهذا مقبول:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا  وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا  [البقرة:160]، كونه يتوب ويصلح نفسه ويعلم  الناس، أو يكتب ما يجب عليه أن يبينه، بهذه الشروط الثلاثة: تابوا وأصلحوا  وبينوا، ولو ما بين وبقي ما جحده مجحوداً لا تقبل له توبة، ولهذا فالمطلوب  إذا أخطأ العالم وقال خطأ أن يعلن للناس أنه أخطأ، وأن ما سمعتموه ليس  بحقيقة ولا بجائز بل هو باطل، أو يكتب هذا في جريدة أو في كتاب:  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ  عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:160]، إذا أفسد عقائد أسرته أو جماعته أو جماعة في  قريته فإنه يحاول أن يصلحها ويرجع بها إلى الحق. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  [البقرة:161] يعني: ما تابوا.  أُوْلَئِكَ  عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   [البقرة:161]، من هم اللاعنون؟ الملائكة والمؤمنون، فهل يستجاب لهم أو لا؟  أما الكافر فإذا لعن آخر فهل يستجاب له؟ دعوة الكافر باطلة، ما يستجيبها  الله؛ لأن اللعن دعوة. ويلعنه الناس أجمعون هنا، أما قوله تعالى: كُلَّمَا  دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا  [الأعراف:38] فذلك يوم القيامة.                                                                  
**معالم وأحكام في كتمان العلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** حديثان عظيمان في تحريم كتمان العلم                                                                                                   * *

                               والآن معنا حديثان جليلان لا بد من حفظهما:الأول: يقول فيه  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار )،  اللجام ما يوضع في فم الفرس، إذاً: هذه العقوبة تبدأ بالفم؛ لأنه كتمه وما  نطق به، ( من كتم علماً ) جحده، غطاه، ستره، لِم؟ لأنه إذا بينه تذهب  مصالحه، يفقد منصبه، يساء إليه، خاف على مركزه فكتمه.يقول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار )، فهل صعب هذا الحديث؟  ومعنى هذا: أننا نحن -المسلمين- حرام علينا أن نكتم العلم، وقد رأينا وعيد  الله للكاتمين للعلم، ففي الآية الأولى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا  أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ  لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ  اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، وفي هذا الحديث: ( من كتم علماً ألجمه الله  بلجام من النار ). والآن عرفنا اللجام، لأن بعض الناس ما يعرفون الخيل ولا  البغال، يعرفون السيارات اليابانية، فالخيول والبغال والحمير يوضع لها  اللجام، ويقال: فلان ألجمه: أي: لم يسمح له أن يتكلم.إليكم حديثاً آخر لأبي  هريرة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، قاله في ظروف معينة، وذلك لما حصل الذي حصل من  الفتن، كقضية معاوية وعلي رضي الله عنهما، وقبلها قضية عثمان ، في هذا  الوقت يقول أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: (لولا آية من كتاب الله ما حدثتكم  حديثاً)، مع أنه كان له وعاءان من العلم، فما هذه الآية؟ هي آيتنا لهذه  الليلة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ  أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ   *  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا  [البقرة:159-160].ماذا يقول أبو هريرة ؟ يقول: (لولا  آية في كتاب الله ما حدثتكم حديثاً)، لكن هذه الآية تجعلني أحدث ولو قطع  هذا اللسان، فماذا نصنع؟ لأن عذاب الآخرة أشد من عذاب الدنيا، عذاب الدنيا  زائل وفان، وعذاب الآخرة ثابت وباق ودائم.فالآن عرفنا أن هذين الحديثين  أكدا معنى الآية وزاداها شرحاً وتفصيلاً:الحديث الأول: ( من كتم علماً  ألجمه الله بلجام من النار )، بمعنى: أدخله النار وجعل اللجام من جنهم في  فمه، زيادة في العذاب، وعلى هذا فإياك يا بني أن تكتم علماً شرعياً، بينه  ولا تجحد، لا تخف.الثاني: بيان لعظم هذه الآية الكريمة، فماذا قال فيها أبو  هريرة ؟ قال: (لولا آية من كتاب الله ما حدثتكم حديثاً)، وهي هذه الآية  الكريمة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ  أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ   *  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا  [البقرة:159-160]، اللهم تب علينا. فلهذا قلت لكم: من  علم وتأكد من صحة ما علم وطلب منه فيجب أن يبين وإلا انتحر.                                                                      

** أهمية تحديث الناس بما يفهمون                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا لطيفة أخرى، ولا تقولوا: هذا تناقض، ومن وسوس له  الشيطان فليقل: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. يقول علي رضي الله تعالى  عنه: (حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، أتريدون أن يكذب الله ورسوله؟)، فيا معشر  المؤمنين! يا طلبة الهدى! حدثوا الناس بما يفهمون، أتحبون أن يكذب الله  ورسوله، ومن يحب ذلك؟فهذا معناه: إذا كان مستوى المستمعين والمستمعات مستوى  نازلاً ما هو بعالٍ وما هو برفيع، فأنت أيها الداعي، أيها الهادي، أيها  المربي، أيها المعلم حدثهم بما يمكنهم فهمه ويقدرون على استيعابه، لا تأتهم  بأمور فوق عقولهم وطاقتهم، فحينئذٍ قد يكذبون، فيرجعون إلى بيوتهم غير  راضين به، غير مصدقين، ومن أوقعهم في الفتنة؟ هذا المربي. أعيد فأقول: صح  عن مالك أنه كان يكره صيام ستة أيام من شوال، فقد يقول طالب علم: إذا صح  هذا فأنا ألعنه، ولا أقول برأيي، الرسول سن هذا، وبين أن صيام ستة أيام من  شوال مع رمضان كصيام الدهر، وهو يقول: لا تصوموا؟!لكن العالم البصير يعرف  لِم كره مالك الصيام؟ لقد رأى الناس يتسابقون، رأى الناس يقول بعضهم: عيدكم  أنتم متى؟ فيقولون: يوم الخميس، وأنتم متى؟ فيقولون: يوم الثلاثاء، فخاف  أن يأتي أناس يعتبرون هذه الستة الأيام من رمضان تابعة له، فدفعاً لهذا  الخطر لأن يزاد في دين الله ويضاف إلى رمضان ستة أيام أخرى قال: أنا أكره  الصيام.فإذا كنت ذا علم وبصيرة فانظر إلى مستوى من تربيهم، من تهذبهم، من  تزكيهم، فحدثهم بما يفهمون خشية أن يكذبوا الله ورسوله. والرسول الكريم صلى  الله عليه وسلم لما أخبر معاذاً وهو يركب معه على دابته بذلك الحديث،  فقال: ( يا رسول الله! أفلا أبشر به الناس؟ قال: لا تبشرهم فيتكلوا )، خاف  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أن يستغل أرباب الهوى والدنيا ذلك فيقولوا:  يكفينا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، فقال: لا. وما أخبر به الصاحب  الجليل إلا خشية أن لا يعلمه الناس عند موته فقط.                                                                      

** الرخصة للعالم في ترك إشاعة ما يخشى منه الفتنة من العلم                                                                                                   * *

                               والذي نقرره -معاشر الأبناء- أن كتمان العلم حرام، ويكفي  قول الله تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ  اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من  كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار ) أليس كذلك؟يبقى أنه قد توجد ظروف  وأحوال يكتم فيها العالم هذا الحديث أو هذه القضية ولا يقولها للناس، لا  لإرادة إضلالهم وإفسادهم ليعيش ويأكل، لا، بل من أجل المحافظة على عقيدتهم،  أو سلوكهم، أو ما هم عليه من التقوى والدين، فلا يذكر ذلك الحديث أو لا  يشرح لهم تلك الآية، لا طلباً لنفعه هو، بل لنفعهم هم ولصالحهم، ونستدل  لهذا بقول علي رضي الله تعالى عنه: (حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، أتحبون أن  يكذب الله ورسوله؟)، العوام ليس باستطاعتهم أن يدركوا معاني يحار لها  الألباء والعقلاء، فكيف تقولها للعوام؟ إذاً: هناك رخصة، ففي بعض الأحوال  والظروف نبينها للناس، وفي بعض الظروف لا نبين، فلو بينا هذه الرخصة لخرجوا  عن الإسلام.خلاصة القول -معاشر المستمعين والمتسمعات- أن بيان العلم واجب،  وكتمانه حرام، والوعيد شديد في الكتاب والسنة. وتبقى المسألة أن أهل العلم  والبصائر ليسو مثلنا، من هم على مستوى عالٍ، هؤلاء قد يكتمون حديثاً أو  آية طُلب منهم بيانها فخافوا أن تقع الفتنة بين الناس فسكتوا، من حقهم هذا؛  لأنهم راعوا حال القرية وأهلها أو الجماعة أو البلاد أو كذا، فخافوا أن  يقع بلاء أو فتنة، ليس كتمانهم لصالح أنفسهم كما فعل اليهود للحفاظ على  أموالهم ومناصبهم، وإنما خشية أن يتأذى المؤمنون، فكونهم لا يعلمون هذه  القضية أو لا يفعلون هذه السنة لا يضر ذلك إذا فعلوا غيرها من الواجبات  والسنن.                                                                      

** نقد الفتوى بتحريم لبس النساء الذهب المحلق                                                                                                   * *

                               وعندنا مثال: بعض أهل العلم في هذه الأيام وجد حديثاً فيه  أن المرأة لا تلبس الذهب إلا مكسراً، فهذا الحديث قرأه مالك وأحمد والشافعي  وأبو حنيفة وتلامذتهم، والأمة على أن المرأة تلبس الذهب مكسراً أو محلقاً،  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلنها على المنبر: ( هذان حرام على ذكور أمتي  حل لإناثها )، يعني الذهب والحرير، وعاش المسلمون وهم على أن المرأة تلبس  الذهب والحرير، فعثر أحدنا على حديث منع الذهب المحلق فأشاعه، فاضطرب  النساء وكثرت التساؤلات، فهذا العلم مما ينبغي ألا نحدث به، فالأمة بدأت  تستفيق من جهلها وباطلها وانتشر الهدى فيها، فهل نربكها؟ الأئمة الأربعة  ومشايخهم كتبهم كلها ما تذكر هذا، فإذاً: كانوا يخفون هذا العلم ويكتمونه،  فلم نوجد هذه البلبلة؟ إذا كنت تربي وتزكي وتهدي فما ينبغي أن تفعل هذا.                                                                      

** نقد الفتوى بلزوم طواف الإفاضة في ملابس الإحرام* * 

                               ووجدوا أثراً: أن من أفاض من عرفة ورمى الجمرة وتحلل قبل أن  يفيض فلا بد أن يلبس الإحرام ليفيض بإحرامه، وهذه ما عثرنا عليها للأئمة  والفقهاء والمحدثين، عثر أحدنا على حديث في هذا الباب، وبدأت الفتنة،  فقالوا: يجب عليك أن تعود إلى إحرامك، ونحن قلنا: إذا رمينا الجمرة تحللنا  ولبسنا المخيط، وغداً نفيض أو بعد غد أو الآن، ولولا أن الله وفق سماحة  الشيخ عبد العزيز ووقف في وجه القضية من أيامها لكان يحصل شغب وتعب لا نظير  له. هذا مثال.                                                                      

** خلاصة معالم كتمان العلم                                                                                                   * *

                               وأعود فأقول: بيان العلم واجب، وكتمانه حرام: ( من كتم  علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار )،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا  أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ  لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:159].وهناك أحوال يجوز لك أن تخفي مسألة ولا تعلنها، لِم؟ خشية أن  تحدث فتنة فيضيع الناس ما عندهم، أمن أجل سنة تحمل الناس على ارتكاب كبائر؟  فكل ما أقوله: على الداعي، على المربي أن يكون ذا بصيرة ويذكر ما ذكره  السلف الصالح، حتى لا يوقع نفسه أو غيره في أخطاء تحدث شغباً وتعباً، وقد  تضلل الناس أو تصرفهم عن الهدى، ولنحفظ هذه الكلمة: ( يا رسول الله! أفلا  أبشر به الناس؟ قال: لا تبشرهم فيتكلوا )، وعلي رضي الله تعالى عنه يقول:  (حدثوا الناس بما يفهمون) لِم؟ (أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله)؟فنريد أن نركز  على هذه القضية؛ فما هي بهينة، وهي أن كتمان العلم حرام:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، والرسول ماذا قال؟ ( من كتم  علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار ).وهنا مسألة أخرى: هل يجوز للعالم في  القرية أو في المدينة أو في الظرف الخاص أن يكتم علماً؟ يجوز، لِم؟ خاف أن  يترتب عليه فساد.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (105) 
الحلقة (112)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (71) 

لما أوجب الله على العلماء بيان العلم والهدى وحرم كتمانهما أخبر أنه الإله  الواحد الرحمن الرحيم، وأن أول ما يجب على العلماء أن يبينوه للناس هو  توحيده سبحانه وتعالى في ربوبيته وعبادته وأسمائه وصفاته، ثم أتى بالأدلة  التي طلبها المشركون من رسوله على ذلك، وهي خلق السماوات والأرض، واختلاف  الليل والنهار، وتسخير الفلك في البحر بأمره، وإنزال المطر من السماء  وإحياء الأرض به، وتصريف الرياح التي يبعثها مبشرات بين يدي رحمته سبحانه.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من  البينات والهدى ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  مع تفسير كتاب الله عز وجل، مع قوله تبارك وتعالى:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ  وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ   *  إِنَّ فِي  خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ  بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ  الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:163-164].سبق هذه الآيات الكريمة  قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي  الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ    *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ  اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا  يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ   [البقرة:159-162].فهذه الآيات شرحناها ولم نقرأ شرحها في الكتاب، فإليكم  قراءة شرح هذه الآيات وبيان هدايتها. 

** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح  الكلمات ]. أولاً: قوله تعالى:  يَكْتُمُونَ  [البقرة:159]] كل السامعين  والسامعات يعرفون معنى الكتمان، كتم الشيء: إذا أخفاه. قال: [ (يكتمون):  يخفون ويغطون ]، من هؤلاء؟ هؤلاء المغضوب عليهم اليهود، [ يخفون ويغطون حتى  لا يظهر الشيء المكتوم ولا يعرف فيؤخذ به. البينات: جمع بينة، وهو ما يثبت  به الشيء المراد إثباته ]، البينات: جمع بينة، والبينة ما هي؟ شيء يثبت به  الشيء المراد إثباته، [ والمراد به هنا: ما يثبت نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم من نعوت وصفات جاءت في كتاب أهل الكتاب ] في التوراة والإنجيل؛ لأن  الآية يقول تعالى فيها:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي  الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]، ألا وهم اليهود.[ والهدى: ما يدل على المطلب الصحيح، ويساعد  على الوصول إليه، والمراد به هنا: ما جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من الدين الصحيح المفضي بالآخذ به إلى الكمال والسعادة في الدنيا  والآخرة.في الكتاب: التوراة والإنجيل. اللعنة: الطرد والبعد من كل خير  ورحمة ]، لعنه: طرده، معلون: مطرود ومبعد من كل خير ورحمة.[ اللاعنون: من  يصدر عنهم اللعن، كالملائكة والمؤمنين. (أصلحوا) ] في قوله تعالى:  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ [البقرة:160] [ أصلحوا ما  أفسدوه من عقائد الناس وأمور دينهم بإظهار ما كتموه، والإيمان بما كذبوا به  وأنكروه ]. لا يتم إصلاحهم إلا بأن يبينوا للناس ما أفسدوهم به، وغرروا  بهم، وساقوهم إليه من الباطل، وأن يؤمنوا بالحق، هؤلاء وعد الله بأنه يتوب  عليهم، وكيف لا وهو التواب الرحيم؟وقوله تعالى:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [البقرة:162] أي: في نار جنهم.  لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ  [البقرة:162] كما تقدم ولو ساعة، لا يفتر عنهم ولا تنخفض درجته. وَلا هُمْ  يُنظَرُونَ [البقرة:162] أي: يمهلون.إذاً: هذه المفردات لتلك الآيات التي  شرحناها، فهذا تكرار لها، أما الشرح الموجود في التفسير فإليكموه:                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى  الآيات: عاد السياق بعد الإجابة عن تحرج بعض المسلمين من السعي بين الصفا  والمروة ]، وقد سبق أن عرفنا: أن بعض المسلمين تحرجوا، خافوا من الإثم  والحرج، قالوا: كيف نسعى بين صنمين؟ إذ كان إساف على الصفا ونائلة على  المروة، فلما تحرجوا اقتضت رحمة الله أن ينزل هذه الآية، فأزالت خوفهم  وتحرجهم:  إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ  حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ  بِهِمَا وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ   [البقرة:158].قال: [ عاد السياق ]؛ لأن السياق من أول السورة كان في اليهود  إلى هذه الآيات، ثم كانت تلك الاستطرادات للحاجة، وعاد السياق مع بني  إسرائيل مع أهل الكتاب. قال: [ عاد إلى التنديد بجرائم علماء أهل الكتاب ]،  اليهود علماؤهم يقال لهم: الأحبار، جمع حبر، وعلماء النصارى يقال لهم:  القسس، أما الرهبان فهم العباد جمع راهب.قال: [ عاد إلى التنديد بجرائم  علماء أهل الكتاب ودعوتهم إلى التوبة ]، إذ بعث الله محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم رحمة للعالمين، وأنزل الكتاب الكريم بهداية البشرية جمعاء، إذاً: فلا  تعجب أن هذا التنديد هو عبارة عن دعوة لهم إلى أن يعودوا إلى الحق فيكملوا  ويسعدوا. قال: [ عاد إلى التنديد بجرائم علماء أهل الكتاب ودعوتهم إلى  التوبة بإظهار الحق والإيمان به ]، أولاً: يظهرون الحق الذي كتموه وغطوه  وأخفوه، ودلسوا على العرب وعلى العجم وعلى أنفسهم، لا تقبل لهم توبة حتى  يظهروا ما أخفوه ويعلنوا في صراحة، ثم يؤمنوا به.[ فأخبره تعالى: أن الذين  يكتمون ما أنزله تعالى من البينات والهدى في التوراة والإنجيل من صفات  الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأمر بالإيمان به، وبما جاء به من الدين  ]؛ لأن التوراة والإنجيل فيهما نعوت الرسول وصفاته بحيث إنك حين تقرأها  تكاد تنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكنهم يحرفونها ويؤولونها  كما يفعل بعض إخواننا في التأويل والتحريف للأحاديث والآيات، أما قال  الروافض في البقرة: هي عائشة ؟ قالوا في قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً [البقرة:67]، قالوا: هذه عائشة ،  وعلموا نساءهم ورجالهم وأطفالهم جيلاً بعد جيل، هذا هو التحريف والتغطية،  فمن تاب منهم فعليه أن يعلن أنه كان كاذباً وأن المراد من الآية هي البقرة  المعروفة، هذا مثال.قال: [ هؤلاء البعداء ] عن كل خير وكل كرامة؛ لأنهم  مسخوا [ يلعنهم الله تعالى وتلعنهم الملائكة ويلعنهم المؤمنون ]، هذا ما  يفهم من قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي  الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159].قال: [ وفي الآية الثانية استثنى تعالى من المبعدين من تاب من  أولئك الكاتمين للحق بعد ما عرفوه فبينوه وأصلحوا، فهؤلاء يتوب عليهم  ويرحمهم وهو التواب الرحيم ]، هنيئاً لمن تاب منهم، فإنه فاز بهذه المغفرة  والرحمة.[ وفي الآية الثالثة والرابعة أخبر تعالى أن الذين كفروا ] أي:  جحدوا الحق، وكذبوا به [ من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم بنبيه ودينه ] أي: بنبي الله  ودينه [ ولم يتوبوا، فماتوا على كفرهم أن ] هؤلاء [  عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ  اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ [البقرة:161]؛ ولذا فهم  مطرودون مبعدون من الرحمة الإلهية وهي الجنة، خالدون في جهنم لا يخفف عنهم  عذابها، ولا يمهلون فيعتذرون، ويوم القيامة يكفر بعضهم ببعض ويلعن بعضهم  بعضاً، فاللعنة كاملة يوم القيامة.                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               كان ذلك شرح هذه الآيات، وهذه هدايتها: قال المؤلف غفر الله  له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً:  حرمة كتمان العلم ]، كتمان العلم حرام، كأكل لحم الخنزير وكالزنا والربا،  فلا يحل لمؤمنة ولا مؤمنة أن يعلم عن الله ورسوله ويكتم ذلك العلم.قال: [  وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( من كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من نار )، وقال أبو  هريرة رضي الله عنه في ظروف معينة: لولا آية من كتاب الله ما حدثتكم حديثاً  ]، ما هذه الآية التي يعنيها؟هي قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ  مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُوْلَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ  [البقرة:159]. قال: لولا هذه الآية ما  حدثتكم حديثاً أيها المسلمون، هذا أيام الفتنة واضطراب المسلمين.[ ثانياً:  يشترط لتوبة من أفسد في ظلمه وجهله: إصلاح ما أفسد ببيان ما حرف أو بدل  وغير، وإظهار ما كتم، وأداء ما أخذه بغير الحق ]، هذه شروط التوبة، أما قال  تعالى:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا  [البقرة:160]، كيف تابوا؟ نريد أن نعرف  كيف يتوبون؟فمن هنا اذكر أنه [ يشترط لتوبة من أفسد في ظلمه وجهله ]، أيام  كان ظالماً جاهلاً، يشترط فيه لتوبته: [ إصلاح ما أفسد ]، فإن هد بنياناً  فإنه يبنيه، أو أحرق بستاناً فإنه يعيده، أو أخذ مالاً فإنه يرده، هذا  إصلاح ما أفسد.[ إصلاح ما أفسد ببيان ما حرف أو بدل وغير ]، يظهر أنه حرف  الكلمة الفلانية، أنه أول القرآن في كذا وكذا؛ ليرجع الناس إلى الحق  والصواب.[ وأداء ما أخذه بغير الحق ]، شاة، بعير، دينار، مليون ريال يرده،  وإلا فلا توبة، هذه توبة العلماء الذين يكتمون الحق ويخفونه لمصالحهم، فإن  تابوا فإنه يجب أن يبينوا، أفسدوا يجب أن يصلحوا، أخذوا يجب أن يردوا، وإلا  فتوبتهم لا تصح.واسمعوا الآية الكريمة:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا   [البقرة:160]، أي: رجعوا إلى الحق بعد أن شردوا منه وكفروا به.  وَأَصْلَحُوا  [البقرة:160] ما أفسدوه من العقائد، من الآداب، من الأموال،  كل شيء أفسدوه يصلحونه. وَبَيَّنُوا  [البقرة:160]، فما كانوا يخفونه  يظهرونه، هؤلاء يعدهم الله عز وجل بقوله:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:160]، والحمد لله.[ ثالثاً: من  كفر ومات على كفره من سائر الناس يلقى في جهنم بعد موته خالداً في العذاب  مخلداً فيه لا يخفف عنه ولا ينظر فيعتذر، ولا يفتر عنه العذاب فيستريح ]،  من أين اهتدينا إلى هذا؟ من قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا   [البقرة:161-162]، تلك اللعنة هي النار، أبعدوا من ساحة الخير من الجنة،   لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ  [البقرة:162]، أي:  لا يمهلون فيعتذرون حتى يتوبوا، لا توبة.قال: [ ثالثاً: من كفر ومات على  كفره ] ما أسلم [ من سائر الناس ]، العرب والعجم وأهل الكتاب والمشركين على  حد سواء، [ يلقى في جهنم بعد موته خالداً في العذاب مخلداً لا يخفف عنه  ولا ينظر فيعتذر، ولا يفتر عنه العذاب فيستريح.رابعاً: جواز لعن المجاهرين  بالمعاصي ]، كأن تقول: لعن الله شراب الخمور، لعن الله آكل الربا، باللفظ  العام، لعن لله المتشبهين من النساء بالرجال، لعن الله المتشبهات من النساء  بالرجال، هذا لعن عام، لكن لا تقل: لعن الله أبا فلان لأنه كذا؛ فإنه ورد  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن لعن المؤمن، وقال: ( لا تكونوا عوناً  للشيطان على أخيكم )، لا تقل: فلان ملعون، لكن اللعن العام، كأن تقول: لعنة  الله على من يتشبه بالكافرين، فلا حرج، لعن الله آكل الربا، لعن الله  السارق، لعن الله عاق الوالدين مثلاً. من أين أخذنا هذا؟ أما قال تعالى:   أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ  أَجْمَعِينَ  [البقرة:161]؟ بعد أن أخبر تعالى عن لعنهم من قبله والملائكة  والناس أجمعين، فكيف تتحرج أنت؟ الممنوع أن تقول: خالد لعنة الله عليه لأنه  فعل كذا وكذا.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع قوله تعالى:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]، هذا بيان، هذا إعلام،  هذا إعلان من الله، يا بني الناس! إلهكم إله واحد، فاعرفوه وتوبوا إليه،  واستقيموا على شرعه ودينه تكملوا وتسعدوا. وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   [البقرة:163]، لا ثاني له، ولا ثالث ولا رابع، وهو إله واحد في ذاته، في  صفاته، في أفعاله، لا شبيه له، لا نظير له، لا كفؤ له أبداً، وعندنا سورة  تعدل ثلث القرآن جاءت بهذا المعنى:  هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ   *  اللَّهُ  الصَّمَدُ   *  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ  [الإخلاص:1-3]،  لَيْسَ  كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ  [الشورى:11].ومعنى إله:  معبود، وكلمة: (إله) وردت في القرآن، وأطلقت على غير الله، كآلهة المشركين  المتعددة، لكن لفظ (الإله) لم يكن إلا لله، لفظ (الإله) لا يكون إلا الله،  لكن (إله) بالتنكير: إله معبود من سائر المعبودات، أما الإله الحق فهو الله  الذي لا إله إلا هو، ولهذا فكلمة التوحيد: لا إله إلا الله، يقول العلماء:  هذه الجملة أولها كفر وآخرها إيمان، وهذه لطيفة، يعني: حين تقول: (لا إله)  وتسكت فإنك تكفر، لكن حين تقول: إلا الله تكون آمنت، أولها كفر وآخرها  إيمان، فلهذا لا يحل لك أن تقول: لا إله وتسكت، إلا إذا شرقت مثلاً، أو  غلبك التثاؤب فما استطعت، فيعفى عن هذا، أما أن تقول: لا إله وتسكت، وبعدها  تقول: إلا الله؛ فيا ويلك؛ لأنك لو قلت: لا إله ومت فإلى جهنم.  وَإِلَهُكُمْ  [البقرة:163]، أي: معبودكم الحق، الذي لا معبود بحق سواه.   لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [البقرة:163]، لا معبود يستحق أن يعبد لما يتفضل به  ويعطي ولأنه يحيي ويميت إلا الله.وقال:  الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ   [البقرة:163]، فلولا أنه الرحمن الرحيم لكان يمسخ أو ينزل بلاء بكل من كفر  به، لكن من صفاته الرحمن الرحيم، يسبونه، يشتمونه، يكذبون، يكفرون، ويسقيهم  المطر، وينزل عليهم الغيث، ويأكلون ويشربون، فمن يشك في أنه هو الرحمن  الرحيم؟يعبدون غيره، لا يبالون به وهو خالقهم، رازقهم، بل ويسبونه وينسبون  إليه ما لا ينبغي، ومع هذا يطعمهم ويسقيهم، لو كان من يملك غير الله فأنكره  أهل إقليم فقط وجحدوه، وحاربوه، فإنه سيمسحهم من الأرض، إذ لا يملك هذه  الرحمة إلا الله. وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]، لم هاتان الصفتان:  الرَّحْمَنُ  الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]؟ يخلق أهل إقليم من عنده تفضلاً، ويخلق أرزاقهم  ويخلق ما يحفظ حياتهم، ثم يظلون ويبيتون يسبونه، ويشتمونه، وينكرون فضله  وإحسانه، لو لم يكن رحيماً رحمة ذاتية فهل سيمهلهم؟ سيحولهم كلا شيء، لكن  ها هم البشر، يكفرون به، يسبونه، قالوا: له ولد، أوجدوا معه آلهة عبدوها  معه، ومع هذا لا يأخذ إلا إذا تعين العذاب، هذا سر قوله:  هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ  الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163].   

** لوازم الشهادة لله تعالى بالوحدانية                                                                                                   * *

                               إذا عرفت هذا يا عبد الله فاعبده وحده، ولا تشرك في عبادته  غيره، فإن أنت ما عبدته فقد ضحكت وسخرت، كأنك تقول: عرفنا أنه لا معبود إلا  أنت، ولكن تركت عبادته استخفافاً وعدم مبالاة، أو تقول: لا أؤمن بأنك  تعذب، فهذا موقف. ثم حين تعبده كيف تعبد غيره؟! هل تستهزئ به؟ علمت أنه لا  إله إلا هو وحده وعبدته، فكيف تعبد معه غيره؟! فلهذا قررنا هذه الحقيقة  مئات المرات، وهي: من قال: (أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله) لا تصح شهادته ولا  تقبل منه ولا يدخل بها الجنة إلا إذا التزم بما يلي:أولاً: يعبده؛ لأنه أقر  وأشهد على أنه لا معبود إلا الله، فإذا لم يعبده فما معنى شهادته؟ إنه  يكذب، لم تقول: لا معبود إلا هو ولا تعبده؟ثانياً: أن يعبده وحده، فإن عبد  معه غيره تناقض، وأبطل فعله قوله، فشهادتك باطلة، كيف تقول: لا معبود إلا  الله، وها أنت تعبده وتعبد معه غيره؟ إذاً: شهادتك باطلة منقوضة.ثالثاً:  ألا يعترف ويقر بعبادة غيره، فإذا رأى من يعبد الأصنام وسكت ورضي وابتسم  فقد تناقض، فيقال له: قل -إذاً- من أول مرة: لا إله إلا الله وفلان وفلان!  لا إله إلا الله وما يعبده الفلانيون! من قال: لا إله إلا الله لزمه أن  يعبد الله وإلا فهو كاذب ما عرف لا إله إلا الله، قالها بلسانه وما  يعتقدها، كيف يعتقد أن لا معبود إلا الله ولا يعبده؟! كالذي يعتقد أن هذه  سيارتك ثم يقول لك: والله! لا تركبها، فماذا تقولون فيه؟ قال: هذه سيارتك،  إذاً: انزل ودعني أركب، فهل اعترف؟ ما اعترف، بل كذب، فمن قال: لا إله إلا  الله وجب أن يعبد الله.وكيف يعبده يا شيخ؟! يذل له ويخضع وينقاد، كما يفعل  العبيد مع ساداتهم، إذا قال: قف وقف، إذا قال: امش مشى، إذا قال: اجلس جلس،  إذا قال: احمل كذا حمله، إذا قال: ضع وضع، أليست هذه هي العبادة؟ قال:  صوموا صمنا، حجوا حججنا، اخرجوا الزكاة أخرجناها، صلوا صلينا، امسكوا عن  الباطل واللغو لا تتكلموا لم نتكلم؛ لأننا عبيده، هذه هي العبادة.إذاً: وبم  نعبده؟ بما شرع، من طريق رسول الله، فلهذا قل: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله، فإن قلت: لا أعترف بأن محمداً رسول الله، ولكن أقول: لا إله إلا  الله، قلنا: إذاً: كيف تعبد الله؟ دلنا؟ لا تستطيع، فلا بد من رسول يعلمك  كيف تعبده وبم تعبده، فلهذا كانت الشهادتان مقترنتين، لو قال: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله ولكن لا أشهد لمحمد بالرسالة حتى أفكر سنة فهو كافر.                                                                      

** مظاهر رحمة الله تعالى المتجلية في المخلوقات                                                                                                   * *

                                وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]، ورد أن (الرَّحْمَنُ): هو رحمان  الدنيا والآخرة، لأن هذه الصغية صيغة مبالغة، كظمآن وعطشان، وهو كذلك رحمان  الدنيا والآخرة.و(الرَّح  ِيمُ) بأوليائه في دار السلام، ولكن لا مانع أنه  الرحيم بنا، ومظاهر الرحمة تتجلى في مخلوقاته، هل تعرفون الدجاجة؟ إذا فقس  بيضها وخرجت الكتاكيت فماذا تصنع معها؟ والله! إنها لتفرد جناحها وتدخلها  تحتها، تكاد تدخلها في بطنها، وتأخذ تعلمها كيف تنقر الحب.أما العنز فوالله  إنك تراها وهي تنخفض حتى يصل وليدها إلى ثديها، ثم تأخذ تناغية مناغاة  خاصة؛ حتى يرتاح ويشرب اللبن. والطائر رأيناه يزق أفراخه، يحمل الطعام  والماء من بعيد ويأتي به ويصبه في أفواه أفراخه، هذه مظاهر الرحمة، وأجل  منها أن لبن المرأة أو البهيمة كان دماً خالصاً فاستحال إلى لبن أبيض.ولهذا  يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله تعالى خلق مائة رحمة، فرحمة  بين خلقه يتراحمون بها، وادخر لأوليائه تسعة وتسعين )، قسم الله تعالى  الرحمة مائة قسم، فتسعة وتسعون قسماً ادخرها لأوليائه في دار السلام يرحمون  بها، وقسم واحد للخليقة كلها تتراحم بها، ( حتى إن الفرس لترفع حافرها  مخافة أن تطأ مهرها )، وهذا مشاهد، ترفع رجلها خشية أن تطأ مهرها الذي يرضع  منها.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن في خلق السموات والأرض والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          تقول الروايات: لما سمع بعض المشركين المتوغلين في الإلحاد وفي  الشرك قوله تعالى:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]؛ قالوا: ما هي الأدلة على أنه لا إله  إلا الله؟ نريد أدلة تثبت أنه لا إله إلا هو؛ لأن الآية تقول:   وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  [البقرة:163]، قالوا: ما الدليل على أن الإله  واحد فقط؟ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية الثانية فقط وفيها ستة أدلة. ‏   

** الآيات الستة الدالة على وحدانية الله تعالى * * 

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  الدليل الأول: خلق السماوات والأرض، وهو خلق عظيم لا يتأتى إلا للقادر الذي  لا يعجزه شيء ]،  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ   [البقرة:164]، أكبر دليل، فهل الذي يخلق السماوات والأرض وحده يحتاج إلى أن  يكون معه إله آخر؟[ ثاني الأدلة: اختلاف الليل والنهار بتعاقبهما، وطول  هذا وقصر هذا ] طول العام، فمن أوجد الظلمة والضياء؟ أوجد الليل والنهار  يختلفان، إذا جاء الليل رحل النهار، وإذا جاء النهار رحل الليل لصالح  العباد، هذا مظلم وهذا مضيء منير، يطول هذا ويقصر هذا، كيف يطول ويقصر؟  الآن دخل في النهار ساعتان تقريباً من ساعات الليل، وعما قريب يدخل من  النهار ساعتان في الليل، باللحظة والدقيقة. [ ثالثاً: جريان الفلك -السفن-  في البحر على ضخامتها وكبرها وهي تحمل مئات الأطنان من الأرزاق وما ينتفع  به الناس في حياتهم ]، السفن بواخر تحمل ألف طن من البر، تحمل ألف شاة،  تحمل كذا.. تمخر البحر من الشرق إلى الغرب، هذه السفن على سطح الماء كيف لا  تغرق؟ من دبر هذا؟ من أوجده؟ هذا العليم الحكيم، لم أوجد هذا؟ رحمة  بعباده؛ حتى يرزقوا وينتفعوا بما خلق الله من الأطعمة، والغافل ما يهتدي  لهذا، وإلا فلو تفكر في سفينة تمخر البحر من أقصى المحيط الجنوبي إلى أقصى  المحيط الشمالي لقال: من أوجدها؟ كيف تسير فما تغرق؟ [ رابعاً: إنزاله  تعالى المطر من السماء لحياة الأرض بالنباتات والزروع بعد جدبها وموتها ]،  من ينزل الماء من السماء؟ الله. وأشيع من سنوات أنهم الآن يصبحون في غير  حاجة إلى المطر، استطاعوا الآن أن ينزلوا المطر، سموه: المطر الصناعي،  واندهشنا وقلنا: كيف هذا؟ هل يأتون بالسحب ويسوقونها ويعصرونها؟ ووالله!  إنهم لكاذبون، ولا قطرة يستطيعون خلقها أو إيجادها، كل ما في الأمر أن  الماء يرتفع بالرش، فقالوا: مطر صناعي، وهذا كذب، أما يستحون من الله؟  فإنزال المطر من السماء لحياة الأرض بالنباتات والزروع بعد جدبها وموتها  أكبر دليل على أنه لا إله إلا الله. [ خامساً: تصريف الرياح، حارة وباردة،  ملقحة وغير ملقحة، شرقية، غربية، شمالية، جنوبية، بحسب حاجة الناس وما  تطلبه حياتهم ]، من أين الرياح؟ كيف تأتي؟ من أين تخرج؟ من أوجدها؟ لن تجد  من يقول: أبي ولا أمي، هنا لا عبد القادر ولا اللات ولا عيسى، ما هو إلا  الله،  وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ  [الأعراف:57]. [ سادس الأدلة:  السحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض، تكوينه أولاً، وسوقه من بلد إلى آخر  ليمطر هناك ولا يمطر هنا حسب إرادة العزيز الحكيم ]، سمي السحاب سحاباً  لأنه يسحب كما تسحب الشاة في الأرض من مكان إلى مكان، من يسحبه؟ خالقه، وإن  رأيت سنة من سننه تسوقه فمن خلق تلك السنة حتى انسحب بها السحاب؟إذاً:  فكان ذلك رداً مفحماً للذين قالوا: ما الدليل على أنه لا إله إلا الله؟  فالقادر على خلق هذه المخلوقات هل يوجد معه إله آخر؟ ثم إن القادر على خلق  هذه المخلوقات لن يكون إلا عليماً أحاط علمه بكل شيء، قديراً لا يعجزه شيء،  رحيماً رحمته تغلغلت في كل شيء.ونقرأ الآيات:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ  وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ   *  إِنَّ   [البقرة:163-164]، يا من طلبت الدليل اسمع:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي  تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ  فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ  الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ   [البقرة:164].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لآيات لقوم يعقلون)                                                                                                   * *

                               (لَآيَاتٍ): علامات، أدلة، براهين على وجود الله وعلمه،  وحكمته، وقدرته، وربوبيته، وألوهيته، وتنزهه عن مخلوقاته، وصفات من أحدثهم،  ولكن من يشاهد هذا؟ العقلاء، فالذي لا عقل له يكذب أمامك، وينكر الشمس؛  لأنه يتبع هواه وشهوته وما يمليه عليه الشيطان. لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164] أي: فيما ذكر تعالى، إن في كذا وكذا لآيات لقوم  يعقلون، فقوله تعالى: (لآيات) هو اسم (إِنَّ)، إن في هذه المخلوقات لآيات  لقوم يعقلون، أما الذين لا يعقلون فليس لهم في هذا شيء.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح  الكلمات:الإله: المعبود بحق أو بباطل، والله سبحانه وتعالى هو الإله الحق  المعبود بحق ]، وسبق أن قلت: لا تقل: الإله في غير الله عز وجل، أما كلمة  (إله) فلما عبد من دون الله، كتأليه النصارى لعيسى وأمه، كعبادة المشركين  الأصنام، فهذا يقال فيه: إله، أما الإله بحق فلا يكون إلا الله.[   وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  [البقرة:163] في ذاته وصفاته، وفي ربوبيته،  فلا خالق ولا رازق ولا مدبر للكون والحياة إلا هو، وفي ألوهيته، أي: في  عبادته، فلا معبود بحق يستحق العبادة سواه. وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ [البقرة:164] بوجود أحدهما وغياب الثاني؛ وذلك لمنافع العباد،  بحيث لا يكون النهار دائماً ولا الليل دائماً. وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ  دَابَّةٍ [البقرة:164]، وفرق في الأرض ونشر فيها من سائر أنواع الدواب.  وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ [البقرة:164]، باختلاف مهابها: مرة صبا، ومرة دبور،  ومرة شمالية، ومرة غربية، أو مرة ملقحة ومرة عقيم ]. هذا معنى المفردات.  

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               إليكم شرح هذه الآيات.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيتين: لما أوجب الله على العلماء بيان العلم  والهدى وحرم كتمانهما أخبر أنه الإله الواحد الرحمن الرحيم، وأن هذا أول ما  على العلماء أن يبينوه للناس، وهو توحيده تعالى في ربوبيته وعباداته،  وأسمائه وصفاته، ولما سمع بعض المشركين تقرير هذه الحقيقة:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ  إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  [البقرة:163]، قالوا: هل من دليل؟ يريدون: على أنه لا إله  إلا الله، فانزل الله تعالى هذه الآية:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ [البقرة:164].. إلى قوله:  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164]، مشتملة على ست آيات كونية كل آية برهان ساطع ودليل قاطع على  وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته، وهي كلها موجبة لعبادته وحده دون من سواه  ].وقد بينا هذه الآيات الست أو الأدلة الستة.                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               الآن مع هداية هاتين الآيتين: قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ أولاً: لا إله إلا الله، فلا تصح العبادة لغير  الله تعالى ]، لم؟ [ لأنه لا إله حق إلا هو.ثانياً: الآيات الكونية في  السماوات والأرض تثبت وجود الله تعالى رباً وإلهاً موصوفاً بكل كمال منزهاً  عن كل نقصان.ثالثاً: الآيات التنزيلية القرآنية تثبت وجود الله رباً  وإلهاً، وثبوت النبوة المحمدية، وتقرر رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم ]. كيف  ذلك؟ الجواب: نقول: هذا الكلام كلام من؟ كلام الله. إذاً: الله موجود، وهل  يوجد كلام بدون متكلم؟ وهذا الكلام يحوي العلوم والمعارف، إذاً: الله ذو  علم، والذي نزل عليه لن يكون إلا رسول الله، وهل يعقل أن ينزل عليه كتاب  الله ولا يكون رسولاً ولا نبياً، كيف يعقل هذا؟[ رابعاً: الانتفاع بالآيات  مطلقاً ] آيات الكتاب أو آيات الكون [ خاص بمن يستعملون عقولهم ]، آيات  الكون: وجود الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والمطر، والحياة والموت، هذه آيات  أم لا؟ فمن ينتفع بها؟ العقلاء؛ إذ الله تعالى قال:  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164]، آيات التنزيل، آيات القرآن المختلفة، وفي  القرآن ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية، كل آية تدل على أنه لا إله إلا  الله، محمد رسول الله، والله العظيم! إن كل آية تدل على أنه لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله. كيف دلت على أنه لا إله إلا الله؟ لأنها أنزلها الله  عز وجل الموجود الحق، وهو يخبر أنه لا إله إلا هو، وكيف تثبت أن محمداً  رسول الله؟ لأنها نزلت عليه، فكيف تنزل عليه ولا يكون رسولاً؟! لا وجود  لهذا أبداً. فالانتفاع بالآيات مطلق، سواء كانت آيات الكتاب أو آيات الكون،  فالشمس آية وعلامة على وجود خالق عليم حكيم، والمطر آية دالة على وجود  خالق عليم رحيم حكيم ذي قدرة وعلم لا يعجزه شيء، وهكذا كل ذرة في الكون آية  من آيات الله، لكن من ينتفع بهذه الآيات؟ أصحاب العقول. أما الذين فسدت  عقولهم أو تعطلت وما أصبحت تعقل بسبب التأثيرات والمؤثرات من الشيطان عليه  لعائن الله، فهؤلاء يشاهدون الشمس وينكرون وجود الله، أما قال علماء  الاتحاد السوفيتي في مؤتمرات كثيرة: لا إله أبداً والحياة مادة؟ أين  عقولهم؟هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا دائماً بما ندرس ونسمع، وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (106) 
الحلقة (113)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (72) 

يبين الله عز وجل أنه مع تنزيل الآيات الباهرات الدالة على وحدانيته سبحانه  إلا أن من الناس من يتخذ مع الله آلهة آخرى من الأصنام والأوثان والرؤساء  الذين يحبونهم كحبهم لله تعالى، ثم بين الله حالهم ومآلهم يوم القيامة، يوم  أن يعاينوا عذاب ذلك اليوم وفظاعته، يومها يتبرأ المتبوع من التابع،  ويتنصل المعبود من العابد، ويتمنى التابعون الضالون أن لو ردوا إلى الدنيا  ليتبرءوا من أولئك كما تبرءوا منهم، ولكن لا مصير لهم إلا النار، وهي  مستقرهم وبئس القرار.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** الواجبات الثلاثة على من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *

                               الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس  التفسير لكتاب الله العظيم، والآيات التي ندرسها في ليلتنا المباركة هذه  إليكم تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ  يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ   *  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ  اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ  بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ   *  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا  كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا كَذَلِكَ  يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا هُمْ  بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:165-167].قبل الشروع في تفسيره هذه  الآيات المباركات أذكر الصالحين بما علمناه من تفسير الآيات السابقة، فقد  قلنا: يجب على من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله ثلاثة أمور: أولاً: يجب عليه أن  يعبد الله.ثانياً: يجب عليه بأنه يفرد العبادة لله واحده.ثالثاً: ألا يعترف  بعبادة أحد غير الله عز وجل.هذه الحقيقة تساوي الدنيا وما عليها، من قال:  أنا شهدت على علم أنه لا إله إلا الله، نقول له: إذاً: اعبد الذي شهدت ألا  تعبد إلا هو، فإن تفصى أو تنصل أو أعرض فشهادته باطلة، ما اعتقد ولا علم  ولا عرف إذ لو علم بالأدلة والبراهين أنه لا إله إلا الله؛ والله ما استطاع  ألا يعبد إلا الله، أبداً فما دام أنه ما عبده فشهادته لا تقبل.ثانياً:  ألا يعبد معه غيره، إذ أعلن للملأ أنه لا معبود إلا الله وعبده، فكيف إذاً  يعترف بعبادة غيره فيعبده معه؟ فإن عبد معه غيره دل هذا على أنه ما شهد  شهادة الحق، وأنه ما عرف، إذ لو عرف حقاً أنه لا معبود إلا الله وعبده فكيف  يعبد معه غيره؟ بأي منطق؟ فإذا كان يعبد مع الله غيره نقول: ما عرف الله  ولا حقق معنى: لا إله إلا الله، كعوام المسلمين بالملايين الذين يشهدون أن  لا إله إلا الله، ويعبدون الله، ويدعون الأولياء ويذبحون لهم وينذرون لهم،  ويتقربون إليهم كأنهم آلهة.إذاً: لو عرفوا ما عرفنا والله ما التفوا إلى  غير الله، ولا وقفوا بين معبود يسألونه أو يتضرعون أبداً، لكن ما  عرفوا.والحقيقة الثالثة: ألا يعترف بعبادة غير الله، من عبد صنماً كمن عبد  نبياً، كمن عبد ولياً، كمن عبد اللات والعزى، الكل يقرر أن عبادتهم باطلة  ولا يرضاها ولا يقرهم عليها، وبذلك يكون قد أدى الشهادة على علم، فقال:  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، فهل استقرت هذه الحقيقة؟ إذاً: بلغوها، من أراد  أن يستقر العلم في نفسه فليبلغه.                                                                     

** البراهين الستة على وحدانية الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               وكيف عرفنا أنه لا إله إلا الله وشهدنا هذه الشهادة؟ ما  أدلتنا؟ ما براهيننا؟ ما حججنا؟ أم نحن جهال سمعناهم يقولون فقلنا؟لما نزل  قول الله تعالى:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163] ماذا قال بعض المشركين؟ طالبوا  بالدليل، قالوا: ما الدليل؟ ما هي أدلتك يا محمد على أنه لا إله إلا الله؟  وهل أنزل الله أدلة؟ نعم. ستة براهين، ستة أدلة في الآية التي بعدها.هيا  نستعرض تلك الأدلة:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا  يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ  فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ  دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ  السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164]،  فأفحمهم، قطع ألسنتهم، طالبوا بالدليل فقال: إليكم الأدلة، هذه آيات الكون،  آيات الله الكونية التي قال لها: كوني فكانت، فهي شاهدة على أنه لا إله  إلا الله وأنه أعلم من يعلم، وأنه الخالق الذي لا يعجزه شيء، والحكيم لا  يخرج عمله عن حكمة، والقدير، وله كل صفات الكمال، وبهذا استحق أن يعبد وحده  دون سواه.إذاً: هذه الأدلة الستة نستعرضها كما في الكتاب:[ الأول: خلق  السماوات والأرض، وهو خلق عظيم لا يتأتى إلا للقادر الذي لا يعجزه شيء ]،  فخلق السماوات والأرض وإيجادهما وتكوينهما هل يتم مع عاجز؟ لا يتم إلا لذي  قدرة لا يعجزها شيء، وهو الله تعالى،  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ  [البقرة:164]، فأعظم آية تدل على وجود الله، وعلى ألوهيته،  وأنه لا إله إلا هو هي خلقه السماوات السبع والأرضين وما فيهما.[ ثانياً:  اختلاف الليل والنهار بتعاقبهما، وطول هذا وقصر هذا ]، لو تجتمع البشرية  كلها إنسها وجنها على أن يأتوا الآن بالنهار فجأة فوالله ما يستطيعون، لو  كنا في النهار، في رابعة النهار، في الضحى، ونريد ليلاً، واجتمعت البشرية  كلها بسحرها ودجلها وقواتها أيستطيعون أن يقدموا الليل؟ ما يستطيعون، فدل  على عجزهم وعلى قدرة خالقهم. واختلاف الليل والنهار لصالح الخليقة، لو كانت  الحياة كلها ليلاً ما استتب أمرها ولا كانت، ولو كانت كلها نهار فكذلك،   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا  إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ  بِضِيَاءٍ أَفَلا تَسْمَعُونَ   *  قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ  غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفَلا تُبْصِرُونَ   [القصص:71-72]، والآيات القرآنية في هذا الباب لا تسأل عنها، فتقف  البشرية والجن مطأطئة رأسها، فمن الخالق؟ من المدبر؟ من يقول: عيسى أو أمه  أو اللات أو العزى أو عبد القادر أو البدوي ؟ من يقوى أن يقول غير  الله؟ولهذا قال الله تعالى عن المشركين:  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ  خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ  [الزخرف:87]، يستحون أن يكذبوا، كذبت  البلشفية اليهودية الشيوعية خمساً وسبعين سنة وانتهت، كانوا يقولون: لا إله  والحياة المادة، فمسخهم الله، أين الشيوعية؟ والحمد لله فقد وقفنا ضدهم  حتى ذبحوا، أما كنا نندد بالاشتراكية؟ أين الاشتراكية والاشتراكيون؟ انتهوا  ومسخوا.[ الثالث من الأدلة: جريان الفلك ]، السفن تجري من أقصى الشرق إلى  أقصى العرب تحمل البضائع والرجال والسلاح، هذه السفن من يجريها؟ من وفق  البشر لصنعها وهداهم إليه؟ أتعلمون أول سفينة على وجه البحر؟ سفينة نوح، من  علمه صنعها؟ فهذه السفن التي تجري في البحر في المحيطات تتنقل لصالح  البشرية من خلقها؟ ستقول: الصانع، فنقول: ومن خلق الصانع؟ فاسكت إذاً.وهنا  مثل وقع عندنا ذكرناه من يوم بدأنا التدريس في المسجد النبوي، هو: أن  صقلبياً من شمال أوروبا روسياً أبيض ما ذاق التمر ولا عرفه، جاء عندنا إلى  بلاد التمر، فقدمنا له صحفة من الرطب أو من التمور الجزائرية، فقال: من صنع  هذا؟ ألكم مصانع؟ قلنا: لا. هذا صنعه الله، قال: إن ربكم عظيم. أيوجد هذه؟  قلنا: نعم. وخرجنا في جولة إلى البستان، فوجد النخل والأقنية والعراجين  ورأى الفلاحين، فقال: من هذا؟ قلنا: هذا الفلاح، هو الذي يؤبر النخل  ويغرسه، قال: إذاً: خدعتموني، لم تقولون: ربنا، قولوا: الفلاح! قلنا :له يا  غبي! يا جاهل! التربة التي غرس فيها الفلاح الفسيلة من أوجدها؟ الفلاح أم  أمه؟والماء الذي يتفاعل مع التربة حتى تخرج الفسيلة من أوجده، الله أم  الفلاح؟ ثم إيجاد هذه الحياة من التراب إلى الماء حتى تنبت الفسيلة، من فعل  هذ؟ والفلاح من خلق يديه؟ ومن وهبه عقلاً وسخر له المسحاة والتربة حتى  يفعل؟ إنه الله. إذاً: لا إله إلا الله.ولهذا فالذين لا عقول لهم ما  يهتدون، أما ختم الله الآيات بالعقل:  لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164]؟  أما الذين لا عقول لهم فتتحكم فيهم أهواؤهم وشهواتهم، أو يقادون بالتقليد  الأعمى، هؤلاء يعون ولا يفهمون ولا قيمة لهم.قد يقول قائل: مصانع بريطانيا  وهولندا هي التي تصنع السفن! فنقول: والأخشاب من صنعها؟ والحديد من أوجده؟  وهؤلاء الكفرة من ساقهم، من قادهم؟ من علمهم؟ من دفعهم؟ من سخر لهم؟ الله.  إذاً: نقول من أول مرة: من صنع السفن؟ والجواب: الله، لا تتعب نفسك،  إِنَّ  فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ   [البقرة:164].[ الرابع: إنزاله تعالى المطر من السماء لحياة الأرض  بالنباتات والزروع بعد جدبها وموتها ]، إنزال الماء من السماء، أولاً: من  كوَّنه ماء؟ بالسحر؟ ثم من سخر السحب وساقها من هنا إلى هناك؟ ومن أذن لها  أن تمطر؟ قد تقولون: الحرارة تعصرها فيسيل منها؟ فنقول: الآن في شهر الأسد  تمر بكم سحب ضخمة عظيمة، والسماء كما تعرفون والأرض ملتهبة، وما تمطر،  وتذهب إلى أوروبا حيث البرد والثلج وتمطر، أين نظريات البشرية؟السحب تأتينا  في شهر الأسد، في شهر أغسطس، وتقف أياماً عندنا وترحل ما تمطر ولا قطرة،  وتأتي إلى البلاد الجامدة ذات الثلوج فتمطر، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.قال: [  الخامسة: تصريف الرياح: حارة وباردة، ملقحة وغير ملقحة، شرقية، غربية ]،  على اختلاف أنواعها، هذه الرياح من أوجدها؟ أمهاتنا؟ آباؤنا؟ مصانع في  اليابان؟ مستحيل! من سخر الريح؟ من يسحب السحاب كأنه يجره بالسلاسل لينقله  من مكان إلى مكان، ومن إقليم إلى إقليم، تدبير من هذا؟  اللَّهُ الَّذِي  يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَيَبْسُطُهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ  كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَيَجْعَلُهُ كِسَفًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ  خِلالِهِ  [الروم:48]، من يفعل هذا؟ سيدي عبد القادر ؟ ليس إلا الله، إذاً:  لا إله إلا الله وإن سخط العالم. [ السادسة: السحاب المسخر بين السماء  والأرض، تكوينه أولاً، وسوقه من بلد إلى بلد ليمطر هنا ولا يمطر هناك حسب  إرادة العزيز الحكيم ].أقول مرة ثانية: لما نزل قول الله تعالى:   وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [البقرة:163] في تقرير  هذه العقيدة، أي: لا معبود بحق إلا هو، كل الآلهة باطلة وإن بلغت  الملايين؛ لأنها مربوبة، مخلوقة، محدثة، فانية، فكيف تعبد؟! إلا أن  الشياطين زينت عبادتها، فلما قال ما قال قالوا: ما الدليل على أنه لا إله  إلا الله؟ فساق الله لنا هذه الآية فيهما ستة أدلة.اسمعوا القراءة مرة  ثانية:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ  النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ  الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ  وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَالأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164]، فالذين لا عقول  لهم ما يدركون، ولا يفهمون. والآن استقر التوحيد فكل عبادة تفرض لغير الله  صاحبها مشرك وهو كافر، ومصيره العذاب الذي لا يخرج منه أبداً، فاللهم  ارزقنا التوحيد.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع هذه الآيات، وهي ذات شأن خطير: يقول تعالى:  وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ  [البقرة:165]، ناس من الناس، ما قال: ومن الجن والإنس؛ لأن  الهداية التي يقوم بها الرسول متعلقة بالبشر، وللجن دعاتهم. وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا  [البقرة:165]،  الأنداد: جمع ند، وهو المثيل والضد، فلان ندك يساويك، يطلب ما تطلب أنت من  العظمة والخير، فالأنداد: جمع ند، وهو ما عبد من دون الله، مما اتخذه  الجهال والضلال آلهة يعبدونه، هذا إخبار من الله، وهو حق، والله! كما أخبر:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا  يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:165]، يحبون تلك الأنداد وتلك  المعبودات مع الله كحب الله، هذا بالنسبة إلى المشركين من العرب، كانوا  يحبون الله، ويدلك على حبهم أنهم يعظمون حرمة الأشهر الحرم، إذا أهل هلال  رجب لا تسمع قعقعة السلاح، إذا دخل الشهر الحرام لا قتال ولا نهب ولا غزو  ولا غارة، إذا دخل الحرم وقد قتل أباك لا تنظر إليه، ويعظمون بيته،  ويحجونه، إذاً: فهم يحبون الله شيئاً ما، ويحبون اللات والعزى ومناة  والآلهة، فيخبر الله عنهم فيقول:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:165].                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا أشد حباً لله)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ   [البقرة:165]، أشد حباً من كل محبوب ومحب لله، فالذي يروح على أنفسنا هو:  هل يوجد بيننا مؤمن أو مؤمنة يكره الله؟ لا والله، مستحيل أن يكرهه مؤمن أو  مؤمنة، وإذا لم يكرهوه فمعناه أنهم أحبوه، فالحمد لله أننا أشد حباً لله.  فالمشركون منهم من يحبون الله ويحبون آلهتهم، سواء كانت الآلهة أنبياء أو  أولياء أو ملائكة أو أصناماً وأحجاراً، ونحن نحب الله عز وجل، ولكن نتفاوت  في هذا الحب، وتتجلى محبة الله في العبد بقدر ما هو مقبل على طاعته،  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم علمنا وهو يدعو: ( اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من  يحبك، وحب كل عمل يقربني من حبك، اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من أهلي ونفسي  ومالي )، هكذا يدعو بهذا الدعاء: ( اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك، وحب  كل عمل يقربني من حبك، اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من أهلي ونفسي ومالي وأحب  إلي من الماء البارد )، الماء البارد تعرفون قيمته أيام لم تكن الثلاجة في  هذه البلاد الحارة في الصيف، الماء يكاد يغلي غلياناً، فمن ذا الذي يفضل  على الماء البارد شيئاً آخر من الطعام أو الشراب أو كذا؟ويقول معلماً صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من نعمه، وأحبوني بحبه )، وهل  الذي يحب الله لا يحب رسوله ولا يحب أولياءه؟ إذ قلنا: الذي يحب الله تعالى  يحب كل ما يحب الله، أليس كذلك؟                                                                      

** ذكر نعم الله تعالى محصل لمحبته في قلب العبد                                                                                                   * *

                               وهناك لفتة تستطيعون إدراكها: من أراد أن يشعر بحب الله في  قلبه، من أراد منكم -أيها السامعون ويا أيتها المستمعات- أن يشعر شعوراً  حقيقياً بأنه يحب الله تعالى فوق كل محبوب؛ فليذكر نعم الله تعالى عليه،  يغمض عينيه ويطأطئ رأسه ويذكر إفضال الله وإنعامه عليه، فإنها لحظات وإذا  عيناه تذرفان الدموع، وجلده يقشعر، وهو كأنه بين يدي الله.اخل بنفسك وإن  كنت مع الناس، واذكر ما أنعم الله به عليك وما أكثر تلك النعم، يوم نجاك من  حادث السيارة، يوم وهبك، كذا، يوم أعطاك كذا، فوالله! لا تزال تذكر حتى  تندفع بالبكاء وتعرف حب الله عز وجل، وويل للغافلين. وهذا الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من نعمه، وأحبوني بحبه )، أنا  عبده ورسوله، وهكذا المؤمنون الصادقون يحبون الله تعالى، ويجبون كل ما يحب  الله من معتقد، ومن قول وعمل ومن صفة، ومن ذات من الذوات، إذا علمنا أن  الله يحب فلاناً فنحن مدفوعون إلى حبه، ونكره ما يكره الله، إذا علمنا من  طريق الوحي أن الله يكره الكلمة الفلانية فيجب أن نكرهها، يكره السلوك  الفلاني فيجب أن نكرهه، وتجد هذا مغروساً في نفسك. من منكم يحب المشركين؟  لا أحد، من منكم يحب الخائنين؟ لا أحد، من منكم يحب الظالمين؟ لا أحد، لم؟  لأن الله يكره ذلك، ونحن أولياؤه وعبيده نحب ما يحب، ونكره ما يكره. وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا  [البقرة:165]  شركاء،  يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:165]، ولو تسأل عن عوام  وجهال المسلمين الذين يتمسحون بالقبور ويعكفون عليها ويحلفون بها، ويسوقون  إليها الشاة، وينقلون المريض، فستجدهم يحبون تلك الأضرحة كما يحبون الله،  هذا خبر من؟ أليس الله هو القائل؟  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:165]، قولوا: نحن أشد حباً لله من  كل محبوب عندنا، نحن نحب البرتقال والبطاطس والبقلاوة، لكن هذا الحب هل  كحب الله؟ لا والله، نحب حب الغريزة، ولكن نسخر ذلك لله، ولولا الله ما  أحببنا الطعام ولا الشراب، ولا طعمنا ولا شربنا؛ إذ حياتنا على الله  موقوفة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعاً وأن الله شديد العذاب)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   [البقرة:165]، أي: أشركوا، ظلموا ربهم، أخذوا حقه من العبادة وأعطوه غيره  من مخلوقاته، فتقرر لدينا أنه لا ظلم أعظم من الشرك، واقرءوا لذلك قول  لقمان الحكيم:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  [لقمان:13]، لم يا  أبتاه؟  إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]، وبينا ذلك باللهجة  العامية القريبة، وفهم المؤمنون والمؤمنات، فظلمك لأخيك ليس كظلمك لنبيك،  أليس كذلك؟ فظلمك لربك بأخذ حقه وسلبه ونهبه وإعطائه لمخلوقاته تحاده  وتضاده بها؟ أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟!  إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   [لقمان:13]. وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ   [البقرة:165] لرأوا الفظائع، الخبر هنا لا يذكر، ومن يقوى عليه؟ أي: لرأوا  الهول العظيم،  وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ   [البقرة:165]، وهذا متى؟ عند الموت وفي القبر، ويوم القيامة بصورة أوضح،  لو رأوا ذلك لعلموا أن القوة لله، وأن الله شديد العذاب. وَلَوْ يَرَى  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ  جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ  [البقرة:165]، إذا عذب  فعذابه شديد ما يطاق.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ تبرأ الذين اتُّبعوا من الذين اتَّبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى:  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ  [البقرة:166]، هذه كلها ظروف في  وقت واحد،  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا   [البقرة:166]، الرؤساء، المعبودون، المؤلهون، ما إن يقفوا بين يدي الله  ويساقوا إلى جهنم ويدخلوها حتى يتبرءوا ممن عبدوهم البراءة الكاملة،  يقولون: ما عرفناهم، وينكرون. إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ  الأَسْبَابُ  [البقرة:166]، شاهدوا العذاب بأعينهم، والأسباب انتهت، لم يبق  سبب، لا حبل ولا صلة ينجون بها أو يخرجون من عذاب الله؛ لأنهم وقفوا في  ساحة فصل القضاء يوم القيامة.قال:  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا  مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  [البقرة:166]، أي: اتبعوهم، فسيدي عبد القادر  والله! ليتبرأن من هذه الآلاف والملايين من الذين ذبحوا له وحلفوا باسمه  وعظموه وفعلوا وفعلوا، لا يعترف أبداً بعبادتهم، وما يقوى، ما هناك إلا  البراءة الكاملة، وهو رحمه الله تعالى ما أمرهم ولا دعاهم ولا رغبهم ولا  رضي بعبادتهم، الشياطين هي التي زينت لهم ذلك بعد موته وحسنته لهم فعبدوه،  فعبد القادر كمثال، وقد عبدت فاطمة والحسين ، والبدوي ، وعيدروس .قد تقول:  كيف عبدوهم؟! والجواب: حلفوا بهم: وحق سيدي عبد القادر ، فهذه عبادة، جعلوه  مثل الله وحلفوا به، هذه أقل الأشياء، أما الذي ينذر النذر: يا سيدي فلان!  إن ولدت امرأتي في معافاة وولدت كذا فلك علي كذا، أي نذر أعظم من هذا في  باب العبادة؟ أم تقول: لا بد من الركوع والسجود في العبادة؟ فوالله! إنهم  ليدخلون الأضرحة راكعين، وفي بلاد يأتون زاحفين وهم يقرءون القرآن، مضت  فترة قبل هذه الدعوة الربانية هبطت فيها أمة الإسلام إلى ما تحت  الجاهلية.وعندنا مثال: ذكر الشيخ رشيد رضا تغمده الله برحمته في تفسير  المنار أن سفينة عثمانية على عهد الخلافة العثمانية تقل الحجاج من طرابلس  الغرب إلى الإسكندرية، إلى حيفا عبر موانئ الشرق الأوسط، وكانت تقل حجاج  المسلمين من طرابلس، الشام، فلسطين، سوريا، ذاهبون إلى الحج أيام كانت  السفن قليلة، فقال رحمه الله: وكان الشيخ محمد عبده معهم في السفينة،  فاضطربت السفينة وتململت، وإذا بالحجاج: يا سيدي عبد القادر ! يا الله! يا  مولاي إدريس ! يا مولاي فلان! يا الله! يا كذا! وكان بينهم عملاق لا ندري  أوهابي هو أم لا، قال: فوقف ورفع يديه وقال: اللهم أغرقهم فإنهم ما عرفوك.  فشفى صدره، أفي حال الغرق يدعون غير الله! المشركون ما كانوا يفعلون هذا،  والله! ما يفعلونه، إذا دقت ساعة الخطر فزعوا إلى الله.ويوضح هذا: أن عكرمة  بن أبي جهل ، وأبو جهل طاغية المشركين في مكة وذبيح بدر، ترك ولداً مثله  في البطولة والشجاعة، وكان رقم واحد بعد موته في بغض الرسول والمسلمين،  وسقطت مكة في يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة ثمان، وبعض الطغاة  هربوا، وبعضهم سكتوا ينتظرون حكم الرسول، وأكثرهم جلس حول الكعبة، فدخل  فقال: ( يا معشر قريش! ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا: أخ كريم وابن أخ  كريم، قال: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء )، هذا محمد رسول الله، فعكرمة هرب مع  الذين هربوا إلى الساحل، فوجد سفينة ما ندري في جدة أو في ميناء آخر في ذاك  الوقت، فركب، فلما ركب السفينة وأقلعت في البحر إذا بعاصفة تتململ تحتها  السفينة، فقال ربان السفينة: يا معشر الركاب! ادعوا الله فإنه لا ينقذكم  إلا هو! ففكر عكرمة ، قال: لم أنا هربت من محمد؟! ثم قال: والله! لترجعن  بنا، ارجع بالسفينة إلى الشاطئ، ما دام أنه لا بد من التوحيد فلم أهرب أنا؟  لا بد أن آتي محمداً وأصافحه، وبالفعل رجع ودخل في رحمة الله، هذا عكرمة  .والشاهد من هذا: أن المشركين من العرب قبل الإسلام كانوا في حال الشدة  يفزعون إلى الله، لا يعرفون اللات ولا العزى ولا مناة، وإذا كانوا في حال  الرخاء يفرفشون:  فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ  مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ  يُشْرِكُونَ  [العنكبوت:65]، أما جماعتنا ففي الرخاء والشدة على سواء، ما  هناك فرق.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا ...)** 

          قال تعالى:  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوا وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ   *   وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً  [البقرة:166-167]،  رجعة إلى الحياة الدنيا،  فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا  مِنَّا  [البقرة:167]، هذا الذي شفوا به صدورهم،  لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً   [البقرة:167]، أي: رجعة ثانية إلى الحياة الدنيا، فنبرأ من هؤلاء الذين  عبدناهم أمس وتبرءوا منا اليوم.وختم تعالى هذا بقوله:  كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ  اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:167]، أعمالهم التي  قاموا بها في الدنيا، الأعمال الشركية الباطلة، أراهم إياها حسرات: جمع  حسرة، الهم والغم والكرب الذي يقعد بك ويحسرك. وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ  مِنَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:167]، والله! ما هم بخارجين منها، ماتوا على الكفر  والشرك، من يشفع لهم؟ أما أهل التوحيد فنعم، يوجد من يشفع لهم، وأما أهل  الشرك والكفر فلا شفاعة، واسمع عيسى عليه السلام مع بني إسرائيل:  يَا  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72]،  هذه كلمة عيسى في بني إسرائيل اليهود.إذاً: نسمعكم الآيات مرة ثانية:   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا  يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا  لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ  الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ   *  إِذْ  تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا وَرَأَوُا  الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ   *  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا  تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ حَسَرَاتٍ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:165-167].                                                                 
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               نقرأ الشرح دون المفردات، قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات: لما تقرر في الآيتين السابقتين  بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة أن إله الناس -أي: ربهم ومعبودهم- واحد،  وهو الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه ]، لما تقرر هذا [ أخبر تعالى أنه مع هذا  البيان ومع هذا الوضوح يوجد ناس يتخذون من دون الله آلهة أصناماً ورؤساء  يحبونهم كحبهم لله تعالى، أي: يسوون بين حبهم وحب الله تعالى، والمؤمنون  أشد منهم حباً لله تعالى. كما أخبر تعالى أنه لو يرى المشركون عند معاينتهم  العذاب يوم القيامة لرأوا أمراً فظيعاً يعجز الوصف عنه، ولعلموا أن القوة  لله وأن الله شديد العذاب، إذ تبرأ المتبعون وهم الرؤساء الظلمة دعاة الشرك  والضلالة من متبوعيهم الجهلة المقلدين، وعاينوا العذاب أمامهم، وتقطعت تلك  الروابط التي كانت تربط بينهم، وتمنى التابعون العودة إلى الحياة الدنيا  لينتقموا من رؤسائهم في الضلالة فيتبرءوا منهم في الدنيا كما تبرءوا هم  منهم في الآخرة، وكما أراهم الله تعالى العذاب فعاينوه يريهم أعمالهم  القبيحة من الشرك والمعاصي، فتعظم حسرتهم ويشتد كربهم ويدخلون بها النار  فلا يخرجونهم منها أبداً ].                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات ]، سنستخرج من هذه الآيات الأربع هدايتها:قال: [ من هداية  الآيات: أولاً: وجوب حب الله تعالى وحب كل ما يحب الله عز وجل بحبه تعالى  ]، دلت الآيات على وجوب حب الله تعالى وحب كل ما يحب الله من أجل الله.[  ثانياً: من الشرك الحب مع الله تعالى ]، نحن لا نحب زيداً ولا عمراً ولا  ديناراً ولا منزلاً إلا بحب الله ومن أجل الله، أنت تحب بقرتك لا بأس، ولكن  من أجل من؟ من أجل الله؛ لأنك تحلب لبنها وتقتات به لتعبد الله، لا تحبها  استقلالاً، أنت تحب الشيخ أو لا؟ لم تحبه؟ من أجل الله، وهكذا، حتى حب  الغريزة نصرفه لله، لا نحب إلا لله وبالله. [ ثالثاً: يوم القيامة تنحل  جميع الروابط من صداقة ونسب، ولم يبق إلا رابطة الإيمان والأخوة فيه ]، هذا  الذي يبقى، كل الروابط انحلت، لا قرابة لا صداقة، إلا ما كان في الله.[  رابعاً: تبرؤ رؤساء الشرك والضلال ودعاة الشر والفساد ممن أطاعوهم في  الدنيا واتبعوهم على الظلم والشر والفساد، وليس بنافعهم ذلك ]، فحين  يتبرءون هل يرحمون، أو يكون هذا عذراً لهم؟ ما ينفع، بل زيادة في الحسرة لا  أقل ولا أكثر.قلت لكم: هل المؤمن يكره الله؟ أيوجد مؤمن يكره الله أو يكره  ما يحب الله؟ إذاً: هذا معناه أنه يحب الله، وبذلك سعدنا وارتحنا. قلنا:  لا يوجد في نفوس المؤمنين الصادقين كره لله قط، ومعناه أنهم يحبونه، فالشخص  الذي لا تكرهه تحبه، وهل الذي تحبه تكرهه؟ الجواب: لا.ثانياً: من أراد أن  يحب الله حباً يسيطر على مشاعره فليذكر آلاءه وإنعامه عليه، لا تنس إفضال  الله وإنعامه عليك، فتتوق نفسك إلى الله. وزد ثالثاً: ذكره تعالى، ذكر الله  إذا لازمته يكسبك حب الله أكثر. والله تعالى أسأل أن يرزقنا هذا، وأن  يجعلنا من أحبائه ومحبيه، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (107) 
الحلقة (114)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (73) 

إن غضب الله عز وجل لا يقوم له شيء، وعذابه جل وعلا لا يتصور أحد من خلقه  تحمله فضلاً عن اللبث فيه، والمشركون حين يرون غضب الله ويعاينون ما أعده  لأهل الشرك من العذاب، ثم بعد ذلك تأتي متبوعاتهم ومعبوداتهم لتتبرأ من  شركهم، وتتنصل عن عبادتهم، فعندها يسقط في أيديهم، وتأكل الحسرة قلوبهم ألا  يستطيعوا الرجوع إلى الدنيا والتبرؤ من هذه المعبودات، وإخلاص العبادة لله  الواحد القهار.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله ...) وما بعدها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، فنحن  نرجو من الله تعالى أن يحقق لنا ما وعدنا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في قوله كما في صحيح مسلم : ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع قول ربنا جل ذكره من  سورة البقرة:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ  حُبًّا لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ  أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ   *   إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنْ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  وَرَأَوْا الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمْ الأَسْبَابُ   *  وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ  كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ   [البقرة:165-167]، وقانا الله وإياكم عذابها.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهان السامعين والسامعات أن عقيدة المؤمن  تقوم على مبدأ الإيمان بالله عز وجل وبلقائه، وأركانها الستة هي ضمن هذا  المبدأ؛ لأن الله كثيراً ما يقول لنا:  ذَلِكَ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ  مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [البقرة:232]؛ لأن هذه  العقيدة بمثابة الروح، إذا حلت في القلب واستشرت آثارها في الجسم حيي عبد  الله وأصبح يعي ما يقال له ويفهم، وأصبح قادراً على أن ينهض بالتكاليف  فعلاً أو تركاً؛ وذلك لكمال حياته.فالإيمان بالله رباً وإلهاً لا إله غيره  ولا رب سواه، بيده كل شيء وإليه مصير كل شيء، يحيي ويميت، يعطي ويمنع، يضر  وينفع، هذا الإيمان يضاف إليه الإيمان بالبعث الآخر، وهو لقاء الله والوقوف  بين يديه للسؤال والاستنطاق ثم الجزاء إما بالنعيم المقيم أو بعذاب أليم،  فهذه الآيات الكريمة -وهي ثلاث آيات- تقرر مبدأ البعث الآخر. ‏                                

** اتخاذ المشركين الأنداد لله تعالى في عبادته                                                                                                   * *

                               فقوله تعالى:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:165] ناس وما  أكثرهم؛ إذ المشركون أكثر من الموحدين في كل الأعصر وفي كل الأزمان،   وَمِنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:165] والعياذ بالله تعالى  مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:165].  والأنداد: جمع ند، والند: الضد والمثل، والمراد من الأنداد من عبدوا من دون  الله، فمن الناس من عبدوا الملائكة، وقالوا: إنهم بنات الله، قبيلة بكامل  رجالها ونسائها من العرب عبدوا الملائكة.ومن الناس من يعبد الأنبياء،  وجيراننا النصارى يعبدون عيسى، ومن الناس من يعبد الأولياء وصالح عباد  الله، وهذا حدث في جاهلية المسلمين، إذ عبدوا الأولياء عبادة حقيقية؛ رفعوا  أكفهم إليهم، سألوهم، تضرعوا بين يديهم، ساقوا لهم قطعان البقر والغنم،  حلفوا بهم، نذروا لهم النذور، عكفوا حول قبورهم، رفعوا إليهم مرضاهم، وهي  عبادة لا ينكرها إلا ذو جهل، وعلة هذا هي الجهل، ما وجدنا من يعلمنا، ما  وجد بيننا من يعرف الحق وأهله ويعمل به فنقتدي به؛ إذ هي قرون أصابت  المسلمين بظلمة لا نظير لها.ومن الناس من يعبد أصناماً وتماثيل لا تعبد  لذاتها، ولكنها تمثل ملائكة أو تمثل أنبياء أو تمثل صالحين فيعبدونها، وها  هو ذا عز وجل يخبر بما يعملون، وهل هناك من يعلم علم الله؟   

** جمع بعض المشركين بين محبة الله تعالى ومحبة آلهتهم                                                                                                   * *

                               فالله يقول وقوله الحق:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:165] وبالفعل يحبونهم كحب الله تعالى، إلا أن هذا قد يكون خاصاً  ببعض الناس، إذ من العرب -وخاصة القرشيين ومن إليهم- من كانوا يحبون الله،  يدلك على حبهم لله أنهم يكرمون الضيف، وأنهم يحجون بيت الله، وأنهم يحرمون  ما حرم الله من الأشهر الحرم.. إلى غير ذلك من الصفات الدالة على أنهم  يحبون الله، ولكنه حب مع حب آلهتهم، فبطل لذلك حبهم؛ لأن الله عز وجل لا  يقبل عملاً أشرك فيه غيره، إما أن يكون العمل كله لله، وإلا فلا يقبله  الله، فهم يحبون الله ويحبون الآلهة التي يعبدونها من أجل أن تقربهم إلى  الله، ما كان العرب في الجاهلية يعبدون الآلهة لذاتها، يعبدونها متقربين  بها إلى الله رب إسماعيل وإبراهيم، وشاهد هذا من كتاب الله عز وجل؛ إذ قال  تعالى من سورة الزمر:  مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى  اللَّهِ زُلْفَى  [الزمر:3]، ردوا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أنكر  عليهم عبادتهم، قالوا: نحن ما نعبدهم استقلالاً لذاتهم، ما نعبدهم إلا  ليقربونا إلى الله قربى وزلفى.ويشهد لهذا بوضوح أن هؤلاء المشركين ممن نزل  فيهم هذا القرآن كانوا إذا كانت شدة وأزمة قوية يفزعون فيها إلى الله،  وخاصة إذا ركبوا البحر واضطربت السفينة للعاصفة التي أثرت فيها يدعون الله  وحده ولا ينادون معه سواه، وجاء هذا في عدة آيات:  فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي  الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ  إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ   *  لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا  آتَيْنَاهُمْ فَتَمَتَّعُوا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:65-55]. وهنا  حادثة كررناها للعظة والعبرة، وهي أن عكرمة بن أبي جهل ، وأبو جهل هو عمرو  بن هشام المخزومي القرشي ، كان أحد طغاة الشرك وعتاتهم في مكة، وكان أشد  خصم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وقد ذبح في بدر، له ولد يقال له:  عكرمة رضي الله عنه، هذا الشاب كان نسخة من أبيه في عداوة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وبقي على عدائه، وشن الحروب مع قومه في الأحزاب وما إلى ذلك،  ولما فتح الله تعالى على رسوله والمؤمنين مكة ودخلوها باثني عشر ألف مقاتل  وانهزم المشركون بفضل الله كان عكرمة ممن فر وهرب، وما أطاق أن يعيش مع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما الكثيرون فجلسوا ينتظرون حكم الرسول  فيهم، وقد خلدت تلك الكلمة لما اجتمعوا حول البيت، حول الكعبة، وطأطئوا  رءوسهم أذلاء صاغرين، ودخل أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم والسيف بيده أو  الرمح، فقال لهم: ( يا معشر قريش! ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا: أخ كريم  وابن أخ كريم، قال: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ).ونعود إلى عكرمة فما أطاق أن  ينظر إلى وجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من شدة الحنق والتغيظ والبغض، وأخذ  ساحل البحر لا أدري هل جدة أو قبلها من الساحل، وإذا بسفينة تكاد تقلع،  فركب، إلى أين؟ إلى الحبشة أو إلى فارس أو إلى بلاد أخرى، ومشت السفينة في  البحر وجاءت موجة عاتية من تلك الموجات البحرية، فاضطربت السفينة يميناً  وشمالاً، وخافوا الغرق، فنادى ربان السفينة أو ملاحها: معشر الركاب! سلوا  الله عز وجل وحدوه، فإنه لا ينقذكم إلا هو! فعجب عكرمة وقال: الذي هربت منه  وجدته هنا؟! لا بد من توحيد الله؟ إذاً: والله! لترجعن بنا يا ملاح إلى  ساحل البحر وأذهب إلى محمد وأصافحه، وبالفعل مالت السفينة إلى الساحل ونزل  عكرمة وأتى مكة بعد يومين أو كذا، واعتنق الإسلام، وعاهد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وأعلن عن حبه كأشد ما يكون حباً له.                                                                      

** شدة محبة المؤمن لله تعالى فوق محبة المشرك لمعبوده                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ   [البقرة:165]، والذين آمنوا بصدق وحق بالله ولقائه ورسوله محمد وكتابه،  وقضاء الله وقدره، هؤلاء أشد حباً لله.وأولئك المشركون يحبون آلهتهم التي  تقربهم -في زعمهم- من الله وترضي الله تعالى عنهم، ويحبون الله، لكن حبهم  للآلهة أشد، والمؤمنون أشداً حباً لله، فلا يحبون معه غيره أحداً، وإنما  يحبون به. وهنا تأمل أيها السامع وأيتها السامعة: أحب -يا عبد الله- بالله،  ولا تحب مع الله، باستثناء ما هو غريزة البشر كحبنا الطعام والشراب  والراحة ورقيق اللباس، هذا الحب نحن أهل الحق نحبه أيضاً لله؛ نأكل من أجل  الله، نشرب من أجل الله، ننام من أجل الله، وهكذا نعطي نمنع من أجل الله،  إذا أعطينا فمن أجل الله، وإذا منعنا فمن أجل الله، ما وجه العطاء والمنع  لله؟ إن تصدقت بزائد عن حاجتي وأهلي تصدقت به لله من أجل الله، وإذا منعت  فلأن ورائي أطفالاً أو نساء أو كذا، فمن أجل الله، بل قلنا: نبني ونهدم من  أجل الله، نسافر يوم نسافر ونقعد يوم نقعد لله، إذ حياة المؤمنين بحق وقف  على الله عز وجل، واقرءوا لذلك آية الأنعام فهي واضحة الدلالة، يقول تعالى:   قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163]، قوله: محياي ومماتي لله، أي: حياتي  وموتي. إذاً:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:165]  من حب عابد الآلهة لله، ومن حب عابد الآلهة لآلهته، عباد الآلهة يحبونها  حباً عظيماً، ولكن حب المؤمنين لله -والله- أشد من حبهم لآلهتهم، ولهذا ورد  الحب في الله والبغض في الله، إيمان المؤمنين قائم على هذا المبدأ وعلى  هذا الأساس، إن أحببنا زيداً أو عمراً أحببناه لله، وإن كرهنا فلاناً أو  فلاناً فمن أجل الله، إن أكلنا أو شربنا، إن ركبنا أو نزلنا، كل حياتنا  دائرة في فلك واحد ألا وهو رضا الله وطلب مرضاته.                                                                      

** الشرك بالله تعالى أعظم الظلم                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   [البقرة:165]، أي: أشركوا بالله عز وجل غيره، إذ الظلم أنواع، لكن إذا أطلق  في القرآن فالمراد به الشرك، إذ هو أعظم الظلم، كيف كان الشرك أعظم الظلم؟  إليك البيان: يخلقك ويرزقك ويحفظك ويخلق كل شيء حولك من أجلك، ويربيك،  وينشئك، ثم تلتفت إلى غيره وتغمض عينيك فلا تنظر إليه، فتمدح غيره وتشكر  غيره، وتثني على غيره، وتطيع غيره، وتتقرب إلى سواه، وهو كأن لم يكن ذاك  الذي لولاه ما كنت، فأي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ يخلقك يرزقك يربيك يكلؤك، يخلق كل  شيء من أجلك، ثم لا تلتفت إليه وتتقرب إلى سواه؟ فهل عرفتم أن الشرك أعظم  أنواع الظلم؟و لقمان الحكيم هذا من المؤمنين على عهد بني إسرائيل أيام داود  عليه السلام، وهو نوبي من النوبة، كان له ولد يحبه كأنه الوحيد، فأجلسه  بين يديه يوماً يعظه، وقد نقل تعالى إلينا تلك القصة بكاملها بالحرف  الواحد، إذ قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ   [لقمان:13]، أي: اذكر يا رسولنا للمسلمين، اذكر لقومك المصرين على الشرك  والمعاندين فيه، بل والمحاربين من أجله، اذكر لهم ما يلي علهم يفيقون، علهم  يرجعون:  وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ  لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]، هل  فهمتم أن الشرك ظلم كبير أو لا؟ لما ضربت لكم مثلاً وقلت: يخلقك ويرزقك  ويكلؤك ويحفظك طول حياتك، ويخلق كل شيء من أجلك وتلتفت إلى غيره تدعوه أو  تتملقه وتتقرب إليه، أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟! أنت مخلوق لله أو لا؟ يجب عقلاً  ومنطقاً وسياسة وقانوناً أن تكون جميع تصرفاتك له، فشاتك صوفها لمن؟ لجارك  أو لك؟ لبنها، حملها، حياتها كلها لك أيها المالك، فكيف يملكنا الله ملكاً  حقيقياً -لأنه خالقنا ورازقنا- ونلتفت إلى غيره نعبده؟ أي فظاعة أعظم من  هذه؟ مع العلم أن الذين نعبدهم لا يملكون شيئاً، عبادتنا لهم هراء وباطلة،  لو نعبد حجراً أو ملكاً أو إنسياً أو جنياً ألف سنة فلا يستطيع أن يعطينا  ما لم يعطنا الله، ولا يدفع عنا ما لم يدفعه الله، فلم -إذاً- هذه  العبادة؟! إن الشيطان هو الذي زين عبادة غير الله ليهلك العابدون معه، هذا  هو السر.                                                                      

** فظاعة عذاب الظلمة يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   [البقرة:165] أشركوا  إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ  [البقرة:165] لرأوا أمراً  فظيعاً لا يقادر قدره ولا يمكن للعبارة أن توضحه أو تدل عليه، فوق ما يطاق،  فالجواب محذوف؛ لأنه أمر عظيم. وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ  يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ  [البقرة:165]، ما بقي من له قوة يحدث بها شيئاً أو  يتصرف بها في شيء والخليقة كلها واقفة حفاة عراة إنسها وجنها.                                                                      

** تبرؤ المتبوعين من عبادة متبعيهم وتعظيمهم لهم                                                                                                   * *

                               وجاء تفصيل هذا:  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  [البقرة:166]، والتبرؤ معروف: أنا بريء من قولك،  بريء من سلوكك، بريء من عملك هذا، ليس لي فيه دخل. تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ  اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  [البقرة:166]، من هم الذين  اتُّبعوا؟ الذين عبدوا من دون الله، كعيسى عليه السلام والعزير، والعذراء  مريم، وسيدي عبد القادر والبدوي والعيدروس، وفاطمة والحسين، ملايين عبدوهم  من دون الله، فيتبرءون منهم: ما أمرناكم، ما رضينا بعبادتكم، ما كلفناكم،  نفي كامل، وهل يستطيع معبود أن يقول: نعم يا رب عبدوني؟ لا يقوى على هذا.  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا  [البقرة:166]، أي: المتبوعون، تبرءوا  ممن عبدوهم من دون الله أو قدسوهم أو بجلوهم أو عظموهم، أو اتبعوهم في  الباطل، كالرؤساء والزعماء وما إلى ذلك، هؤلاء المتبعون هل يستطيعون أن  يدافعوا عن متبوعيهم؟ هل يقولون: ما اتبعونا إلا حباً في الله فقط، إلا  طلباً لمرضاتك يا رب، هؤلاء كانوا جهلة، اعف عنهم وسامحهم؟ والله !ما  يقولون كلمة من هذا، ولا عيسى يقول هذا. إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ  اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  [البقرة:166] اتبعوهم.                                                                      

** انقطاع العلائق بين الأتباع والمتبوعين بعد معاينة العذاب                                                                                                   * *

                                وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ  [البقرة:166]، وشاهدوا العذاب، جهنم  جيء بها تجر بالسلاسل، شاهدوا ما علموه من الغيب، ما حدثوا عنه في الدنيا  شاهدوه عياناً. وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ  [البقرة:166] لا مصاهرة، لا نسب، لا صداقة، لا وطنية، لا أخوة أبداً، كل  الأسباب تمزقت، لم يبق إلا سبب الإيمان هو الذي ما تمزق:  وَتَقَطَّعَتْ  بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ [البقرة:166]، المفروض أن الشيخ يشفع لمريديه، والمعبود  يشفع لمن عبدوه، والعظيم الذي اتبعوه في الباطل ففجر وقتل وسفك الدماء  يشفع لهم، ولكن لا شفاعة، فهل فهمتم معنى:  وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ  الأَسْبَابُ [البقرة:166]؟ كل واحد موكول إلى عمله، إن كان خيراً فخير، وإن  كان شراً فشر.  

** تمني الأتباع الرجعة إلى الدنيا للبراءة من المتبوعين                                                                                                   * *

                                وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا  [البقرة:167] صاحوا:  لَوْ  أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا  [البقرة:167]،  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا [البقرة:167] العوام الذين لا  بصيرة لهم، عبدوا الشيخ، وجروا وراءه، عبدوا الحكام والسلاطين، وقالوا  بقولهم وسلكوا مسالكهم، قالوا: لو أن لنا كرة، أي: رجعة إلى الحياة الدنيا،   لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ [البقرة:167] في الحياة  الدنيا كما تبرءوا منا الآن، لا نقبل من يقول لنا ولا من يزين ولا من يحسن  ولا من يعد ولا من يتسلط علينا أو يدعي القوة علينا أبداً. لكن هذا التمني  هل ينفع؟ ما ينفع، بل يزدادون به ألماً وحسرة، إذ هذه كلمات المتحسر  المتأسف المتحطم،  لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً [البقرة:167] أي: رجعة إلى  الحياة الدنيا،  فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا  [البقرة:167] اليوم، ولا نسمع لقولهم ولا نجري وراءهم، ولا نقبل أحاديثهم  ولا أمانيهم.                                                                      

** زيادة حسرة الكافرين وخلودهم في النار                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:167]، أعمالهم التي هي المدائح والقصائد  والأناشيد والذبائح، ويقضون ليلة كاملة في مدح الشيخ، أعمالهم يريهم الله  إياها حسرات تمزق قلوبهم. والخاتم الأخير:  وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ  النَّارِ  [البقرة:167]؛ لأنهم ماتوا مشركين، والمشركون آيسون من الخروج من  النار ودخول الجنة، اللهم إلا الموحدين الذين ماتوا على التوحيد، عبدوا  الله وحده، ولكن قارفوا ذنوباً وارتكبوا سيئات وما تابوا منها وماتوا  عليها، فدخلوا النار لتطهيرهم؛ لأنهم يحترقون فيها ويمتحشون حتى يكونوا  كالفحم، ثم يعودون إلى الجنة بتوحيدهم؛ لأن الله قال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ  مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40]، أما أهل الكفر والشرك  فأعمالهم الصالحة قد يخفف بها عنهم العذاب، فينزلون في دركات أخف، أما أن  يخرجوا من عالم الشقاء وينتقلوا إلى عالم السعادة فوالله ما كان، هم آيسون،  فلهذا من مات من أقارب المرء على الشرك والكفر فليبك عليه، لا رجاء أبداً  في نجاته من النار.  كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ حَسَرَاتٍ  عَلَيْهِمْ  [البقرة:167] الحسرات: جمع حسرة، وهي الألم القاتل الشديد الذي  يقعد بصاحبه ولا يستطيع أن يتحرك، على حد:  يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ  خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ  [الملك:4] من الحسرة.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: معاشر المستمعين! زيادة في البيان والتوضيح نقرأ  الكلمات مفسرة بهذا التفسير وازدادوا بها علماً.قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح الكلمات:أنداداً: جمع ند، وهو المثل  والنظير، والمراد بالأنداد هنا الشركاء ]، سواء كانوا ملائكة أو أنبياء أو  أولياء أو حيوانات أو نباتات أو جمادات، [ يعبدونها بحبها والتقرب إليها  بأنواع العبادات كالدعاء والنذر لها والحلف بها ]، هذه من أنواع  العبادات.وقولهم:  لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا  تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا  [البقرة:167] ما معنى التبرؤ يا عبد الله؟ قال: [  التبرؤ: التنصل من الشيء والتباعد عنه لكرهه ]، تبرأ منه: تنصل وابتعد لأنه  يكرهه.وقوله:  الَّذِينَ اتُّبَعُوا  [البقرة:166]، من المراد بهم؟ قال: [  المعبودون والرؤساء المضلون ]، وهل يوجد اليوم مضل؟ نعم. جميع رؤساء  الروافض والله! لمضلون لأتباعهم، يعرفون الحق ويضلون، ومن أهل السنة  والجماعة مضلون من أجل أن يركبوا رءوس الناس ويأكلوا طعامهم، يزخرفون لهم  الباطل ويحسنون لهم البدع من أجل أن يتبعوهم، موجود هذا البلاء.قا: [ الذين  اتَبعوا: هم المشركون والمقلدون لرؤسائهم في الضلال ].قال تعالى:   وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ  [البقرة:166]، ما معنى الأسباب هذه؟  قال: [ الأسباب: جمع سبب، وهي لغة: الحبل ]، السبب: الحبل الذي تربط به بين  شيئين، [ ثم استعمل في كل ما يربط بين شيئين، وفي كل ما يتوصل به إلى مقصد  أو غرض خاص ]، فما سبب مجيئك إلى المسجد؟ لا بد من حبل ربطك به، كلمة أو  إيمان أو دعوة أخيك.وقوله تعالى:  لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:167]، ما معنى الكرة؟ قال: [ الكرة الرجعة والعودة إلى  الحياة الدنيا.الحسرات: جمع حسرة، وهي الندم الشديد الذي يكاد يحسر صاحبه  فيقعد به عن الحركة والعمل ]، شدة الحزن والألم تقعد بالإنسان فما يستطيع  حتى المشي، وهذا واقع، إذا كرب عبد وأصيب بحزن يلصق بالأرض. تلك مفردات قد  تكون خفية على أكثر المؤمنين، فتفسر لهم كلمة كلمة.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               أما الشرح الموجز فإليكموه كما هو في هذا التفسير.قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات.لما تقرر  في الآيتين السابقتين ]، وهي قوله تعالى:  وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:163]، هذه آية، وجاء  الآية الأخرى فيها ستة أدلة على أنه لا إله إلا الله؛ إذ قال تعالى:  إِنَّ  فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ  بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ  الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:164] ]، أما الذين لا عقول لهم  فكيف يفهمون؟ مجانين.بعد هذا قال: [ لما تقرر في الآيتين السابقتين بالأدلة  القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة أن إله الناس -أي: ربهم ومعبودهم- واحد وهو  الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه ]، والله! ما هو إلا واحد، لو تجتمع الخليقة  كلها على أن توجد ثانياً فوالله! ما أوجدته.قال: [ أخبر ] بعد التقرير  للألوهية، بعد تقرير الوحدانية لله، [ أخبر تعالى أنه مع هذا البيان وهذا  الوضوح يوجد ناس ]، أي: مع هذه الأدلة الستة التي لا تبقي أبداً في النفس  شكاً في أنه لا إله إلا الله، ومع هذا وجد ناس [ يتخذون من دون الله  أصناماً ورؤساء يحبونهم كحب الله تعالى، أي: يسوون بين حبهم وحب الله تعالى  ]. وبينت لكم هذا، فالمشركون في مكة وفي غيرها يجمعون بين حب الله وحب  ألهتهم، والنصارى الآن كذلك، واليهود، والحب إذا شاركه حب آخر بطل، رد على  صاحبه، فنحن نحب الله ونحب في الله، إن أحببنا طعاماً أحببناه من أجل الله،  أحببنا زيداً أو عمراً أحببناه من أجل الله، ما هناك حب خارج عن دائرة حب  الله، وإلا فنحن مشركون إذاً.قال: [ والمؤمنون ] بحق وصدق [ أشد منهم حباً  لله ]، هم يحبون الله، لكن حباً ضعيفاً؛ لأن نصفه أعطاه لغير الله، توزع  هذا الحب، ما أصبح حباً حقيقياً، أما المؤمنون الكمل في إيمانهم الصادقون  فهم أشد حباً لله تعالى.قال: [ كما أخبر تعالى أنه لو يرى المشركون عند  معاينتهم العذاب يوم القيامة ]، لو يرى المشركون الذين أشركوا في الدنيا مع  الله غيره، [ عند معاينتهم العذاب يوم القيامة لرأوا أمراً فظيعاً يعجز  الوصف عنه، ولعلموا أن القوة لله، وأن الله شديد العذاب ]، يدلك على هذا [  إذ تبرأ المتَّبعون وهم الرؤساء الظلمة ودعاة الشرك والضلالة من متبعيهم  الجهلة المقلدين، وعاينوا العذاب أمامهم، وتقطعت تلك الروابط التي كانت  تربط بينهم، وتمنى التابعون العودة إلى الحياة الدنيا لينتقموا من رؤسائهم  في الضلالة، وكما أراهم الله تعالى العذاب فعاينوه يريهم أيضاً أعمالهم  القبيحة من الشرك والمعاصي ]. والآن لا تقل: كيف يريهم الله أعمالهم؟ يري  القاتل يقتل، والفاجر يفجر، والسارق يسرق، ولا تقل: كيف يمكن هذا؟ فالآن  بعد شاشة التلفاز بقي شيء؟ تعرض أعمالهم هكذا، حتى يتمزقوا من الكرب والهم  والحسرة، يريهم أعمالهم كما هي، وفي سورة الزلزلة:  لِيُرَوْا  أَعْمَالَهُمْ  [الزلزلة:6]، من الذي يريهم أعمالهم؟ هو الله، الأولون  يفسرون الآية بنتائج أعمالهم وثمراتها، لكن الواقع أن الأعمال ترى، والآن  الواقع شاهد، يعرضون عليك معركة فتشاهد الدماء تسيل والرءوس تتقطع، والقتال  دائراً، وينقلون صورة لفاجر تراها كما هي.[ وكما أراهم الله تعالى العذاب  فعاينوه يريهم أيضاً أعمالهم القبيحة من الشرك والمعاصي فتعظم حسرتهم ويشتد  كربهم، ويدخلون بها النار فلا يخرجونهم منها أبداً ] فقولوا: الحمد لله  على أننا من أهل لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.   

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات ]، كل آية تحمل هداية أو لا؟ أما قال تعالى:  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ   [البقرة:185]؟ كل آية تحمل هداية، كما أن كل آية تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله، لا توجد آية من الستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية  لا تقرر أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ومن يسألني: كيف يا  شيخ؛ فسأبين له كيف:فقوله تعالى:  يس  *  وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ   [يس:1-2]، هذا كلام أم لا؟ من تكلم به؟ أتقول: أبي.. أمي.. جدي.. شيخ  القبيلة الفلانية؟ لن تجد من تكلم به سوى الله تعالى.إذاً: هذا الكلام هل  يوجد بدون متكلم؟ أيستقر في عقولكم وجود كلام بدون متكلم؟ مستحيل، فمن  المتكلم إذاً؟ الله، إذاً: الله موجود، وهذا القرآن كلامه كله علم وحكمة،  ومظاهر الكون كلها تدل على علم الله وحكمته ورحمته.إذاً: الله عز وجل  أخبرنا أنه لا إله إلا هو، وشهد بذلك شهادة، فقال:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ [آل عمران:18] أيضاً  وَأُوْلُوا  الْعِلْمِ [آل عمران:18] كذلك، فالآية وحدها تدل على وجود الله. والآية  الواحدة تدل على أن محمداً رسول الله، لو لم يكن رسول الله فكيف يوحي الله  إليه هذه الآية، هل أوحى الله إلينا نحن؟ منذ أن كنا وكانت البشرية إذا لم  يوح إلى نبي فهل يوحي إلى غيره؟إذاً: فكل آية هي علامة على أنه لا إله إلا  الله محمدٌ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.فهذه الآيات الأربع فيها أربع  هدايات، يا من يريد أن يهتدي إلى حب الله، يا من يريد أن يهتدي إلى رضوان  الله، يا من يريد أن يهتدي إلى العلم والمعرفة بالله! إليك هذه الهداية من  أربع آيات:[ أولاً: وجوب حب الله ]، الذي لا يحب الله والله! ما هو بمؤمن..  والله! ما هو بمؤمن .. والله! ما هو بمؤمن، حب الله لا بد منه، وأشد من  حبك لأمك وأبيك، بل ونفسك التي بين جنبيك والناس أجمعين، اذكر ما أنعم به  عليك، اذكر إفضاله، اذكر إحسانه، لولاه هل تكلمت أنا؟ لولاه هل جلستم أنتم؟  فصاحب هذا الإنعام، هذا الإفضال، هذا الإحسان، هذه القدرة، هذا الجلال،  هذا الجمال، هذا الكمال، كيف لا يحب؟! والضائعون أحبوا الأمريكاني لاعب  الكرة ماردونا والعياذ بالله. فطرتك يا آدمي تحب كل ذي فضل وإحسان وكرم،  تسمع أن فلان شجاع فتحبه لشجاعته، فلان كريم تحبه لكرمه، فلان جميل الوجه  والطلعة فتحبه، والله خالق الجمال، خالق الكمال، واهب الكائنات، كل ذلك  فضله وإحسانه، فكيف لا تحبه؟ أما أخبر تعالى عنكم بقوله:  وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ [البقرة:165].قال: [ وجوب حب الله وحب كل  ما يُحب الله عز وجل ]، هذه أخرى، كل ما بلغنا أن الله يحبه حتى المشية  نحبها، حتى اللحظة والنظرة إذا بلغنا أن الله يحبها أحببناها، فإذا أخبر  الله أنه يحب عبده فلاناً فإنا نحبه، وعلى أتم الاستعداد، متى علمنا أن  الله يحب كذا أحببناه، ويجب، وإلا فقدنا الإيمان الصحيح.[ ثانياً: من الشرك  الحب مع الله ]، هل هناك فرق بين الحب مع الله والحب لله؟ نعم. هل نحن نحب  مع الله؟ لا، نحب بالله، أحب الله تعالى (سبحان الله وبحمده) فأحببناها،  أحب الله صفوف الجهاد فأحببناها، أحب صفوف الصلاة فأحببناها، أحب الله  محمداً فأحببناه، أحب الزهراء فأحببناها، نحب بحب الله، لا استقلالاً.قال: [  من الشرك الحب مع الله، ومن التوحيد الحب بحب الله عز وجل.ثالثاً: يوم  القيامة تنحل جميع الروابط من صداقة ونسب، ولم تبق إلا رابطة الإيمان  والأخوة فيه ]، كل الأسباب والروابط انحلت إلا رابطة الإيمان والأخوة فيه،  أي: في الإيمان، هذه لا تنحل فحافظوا عليها.[ رابعاً: تبرؤ رؤساء الشرك  والضلال ودعاة الشر والفساد ممن أطاعوهم في الدنيا واتبعوهم على الظلم  والشرك والفساد، وليس بنافعهم ذلك شيئاً ]، تبرءوا ولكن ما ينفع التبرؤ،  التبرؤ ينفع الآن، لا نقلد أعمى ولا نجري وراء جاهل، ولا نطيع حاكماً ولا  محكوماً في معصية الله عز وجل.قال: [ تبرؤ رؤساء الشرك والضلال ودعاة الشر  والفساد ممن أطاعوهم ]. هم تبرءوا لأنهم ما يستطيعون أن يقولوا: هؤلاء  عبدونا،  يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ  قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  [المائدة:109]، ما قالوا: أجابنا فلان ولم يجبنا فلان، فوضوا الأمر إلى  الله عز وجل، أما المتبوعون فكل ما في الأمر أنهم يتحسرون ويتمزقون: آهٍ لو  رجعنا إلى الدنيا لتبرأنا منهم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (108) 
الحلقة (115)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (74) 

بعد أن عرض الله عز وجل أحوال أهل الشرك والمعاصي، وما انتهوا إليه من  نهاية مرة وهي الخلود في النار، نادى سبحانه وتعالى البشرية جمعاء مبيناً  لهم أنه أحل لهم ما في الأرض من الطيبات، أما ما نهاهم عنه وما لم يأذن لم  فيه فإنه لا خير لهم في أكله، لما فيه من الأذى لأرواحهم وأبدانهم، ثم  نهاهم سبحانه من اتباع خطوات وآثار عدوه وعدوهم؛ لأنه لا يقود إلا إلى  الشقاء والهلاك، وخسران الدنيا والآخرة.                     
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيباً ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله، رزقنا الله وإياكم فهمه والعمل به. آمين.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه  الآيات المباركات، وهي قول ربنا جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه:  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ   *  إِنَّمَا  يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ  مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ   [البقرة:168-170].. إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني الكريم. ‏  

** عموم النداء بلفظ الناس لبني البشر                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين! هذا النداء الإلهي عام يشمل الأبيض  والأسود، الكافر والمؤمن، الأول والآخر، إذ لفظ الناس عام.أما نداءات  الرحمن التسعون فهي خاصة بكم أيها المؤمنون، أما هذه النداءات بعنوان الناس  فهي عامة. يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [البقرة:168]، والناس لفظ مفرد دال على  متعدد، من أين اشتق لفظ الناس؟ من ناس ينوس إذا تحرك، والإنسان يتحرك،  فلعله اشتق هذا من ذاك، ولا عبرة بالاشتقاق، فالعبرة بأن نعرف من هم الناس؟  هل بنو تميم، سكان اليمن، الأوربيون؟ هذا الذي نحتار نريد أن نعرفه؟ قلنا:  إنهم بنو الإنسان، مؤمنهم وكافرهم، عربهم وعجمهم، أولهم وآخرهم سواء، الكل  مخلوق لله والله خالقهم، ناداهم ليأذن لهم بأن يأكلوا مما في الأرض:  العنب، البرتقال، التفاح، الأرز، القمح، الشعير، الفواكه، الخضر، اللحوم،  مما في الأرض، هذا الذي في الأرض من أوجده؟ الله جل جلاله، هؤلاء عبيده،  فهل يستطيعون أن يعيشوا بدون أكل ولا شرب؟ كلا أبداً.   

** الإذن في أكل الطيب الحلال وتحريم الخبيث في غير ضرورة                                                                                                   * *

                               فأذن لهم بقوله:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:168]  حال كونه  حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  [البقرة:168]، أما ما كان حراماً فلم يأذن  فيه لهم أن يأكلوه ولا أن يشربوه ولا أن يركبوه حتى الجلوس عليه، ما حرمه  الله تعالى- أي: حظره ومنع منه- فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أكله إلا في حالة  بينها تعالى في كتابه، وهي حالة الاضطرار القصوى: إما أن يأكل وإما أن  يموت، وجاء ذلك في قول الله تعالى:  فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ   [المائدة:3]، بطنه يبس من شدة الجوع، فلا بأس أن يأكل ما حرم الله من  الميتة على أنواعها، ومن لحم الخنزير، لا بأس، ولكن بقيد:  غَيْرَ  مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ  [المائدة:3]، في مخمصة حال كونه غير مائل إلى الإثم،  لا أنه يفرح فيقول: الآن نأكل من لحم الخنزير، الآن نأكل الميتة، بل لأنه  أصبح مضطراً، يأكل وهو متألم ومتحسر ومتأسف، لا أن يقول: أذن لنا فيأكل  ويفرفش.                                                                      

** المراد بالأمر في الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: الأمر في الآية الكريمة للإباحة، وقد يكون للوجوب، لو  أن شخصاً قال: أنا لا آكل، سأصوم الليل والنهار، فإنه يؤمر بالأكل وجوباً  وإلا قتل نفسه، لا بد أن يأكل ويشرب إبقاءً على جسمه صالحاً لعبادة الله،  إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   [الذاريات:56]، فهذه تدلنا دلالة واضحة أن علة وجودنا وسر حياتنا أن نعبد  الله بما أحب أن نعبده به، لا بأهوائنا وما تزينه الشياطين لنا، ولكن بما  أحب هو أن يعبد به، من الذكر إلى الدعاء وما بينهما مما شرع الله من  العبادات. وكثيراً ما أعيد على أذهانكم أنه أراد الله عز وجل أن يذكر  ويشكر، بمعنى: أراد أن يعبد، فأوجد هذه العوالم كلها علويها وسفلها، وأوجد  فيها مواد بقاء أهلها، وخلق آدم وحواء، وأنزلهما وبارك في ذريتهما، حتى  أصبحت الذرية لا يحصي عددها إلا الله، لم فعل هذا؟ ليعبد. وعالم الجن كذلك،  وعالم الملائكة، أين البشر وأين الجن من عدد الملائكة؟ هذا الواحد منكم  مكلف به عشرة من الملائكة، إذاً: فمن يحصي هذا العدد، لم فعل الله هذا؟ من  أجل أن يعبد.إذاً: فالأكل والشرب لا بد منهما من أجل البقاء على الحياة  التي بها يعبد الله، فمن هنا قد يقول: كلوا على سبيل الوجوب.                                                                      

** حقيقة وجود ما يؤكل على غير كوكب الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قوله تعالى:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:168]،  لو جاء كذاب بفواكه وخضر يقول: هذه أتينا بها من سطح القمر، فهل يجوز  أكلها أو لا؟ أهل الورع والبصيرة يقولون: ما أذن الله لنا في أكل ما على  الزهرة أو عطارد أو القمر، قال:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:168]  لا نأكل من غير الأرض، وإنهم لعلى حق.والحمد لله، ففرية صعود القمر  انفضحت، انكشفت سوأتها، ظهرت عورتها، والحمد لله، ما أماتنا الله حتى أرانا  الحق حقاً، أيام كنا في باب المجيد والإذاعات العربية تتعنتر، وصحف العرب  الهابطين تتعنتر: صعدوا القمر! ونحن نرتعد خائفين نقول: يا عباد الله! لا  تتمدحوا بأمجاد أعدائكم، لا تتبجحوا بفضائل أعدائكم، اجحدوها، فيضحكون: هذا  جمود! ومضت فترة من الزمان، ووقعت في يدي مجلة صينية، قال صاحب المجلة:  كذبة صعود القمر مؤامرة بين الدولتين العظميين لتخدير الشعوب والسيطرة على  قلوبها، وما هي إلا أفلام تمت في الأرض، والله! كما تسمعون، وموقفنا نحن  -المؤمنين- أننا قلنا: من الجائز أن يكون هذا، ولكن لا نثبت ولا ننفي،  نقول: من الجائز، ولكن لا نتمدح بأمجاد أعداء الإسلام ونسبقهم إلى القول.  وقلنا لهم: هيا نرجع إلى أربعة آلاف سنة، إلى بلقيس الملكة اليمنية، بلقيس  ملكة اليمن، لما أراد سليمان أن يغزو بلادها، وما كانت المواصلات السلكية  واللاسلكية والبرية، وإنما أناس يعيشون في إقليم لا يسمع بهم آدمي لقرون،  فالهدهد طائر ممتاز، بارع في الذكاء والفطنة، واستخدم أيضاً في الجيوش  والاطلاع على أسرارها، فالهدهد فقده سليمان؛ لأن الطير كان يحضره، ويحلق  فوق جيشه، فافتقد الهدهد فسأل عنه، وقال متوعداً:  مَا لِيَ لا أَرَى  الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ   *  لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا  شَدِيدًا أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ   [النمل:20-21]، كيف يخرج عن النظام بدون إذن؟ وجاء بالخبر:  إِنِّي  وَجَدتُّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا  عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ  [النمل:23-24]، كفار، وتم الذي تم، وخلاصته أنه أحضر عرش  بلقيس بين يدي سليمان ورجاله، كرسي الملك من الذهب والفضة، فوضع بين يديها،  فقال لها: أهكذا عرشك يا بلقيس ؟ قالت:  كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ  [النمل:42]،  فهربت من الورطة، لو قالت: هو ولم يكن كذلك لقيل: هذه حمقى مجنونة، كيف  يؤتى بعرشها من اليمن هكذا ويوضع بين أيدينا، ولو قالت: مستحيل، لن يكون؛  فإنها ضائعة؛ حيث تنفي حتى عرشها، فكيف تصلح للملك هذه؟ فاتقت العار والذم  والملامة بكلمة خالدة، قالت: كأنه هو؛ حتى ما تؤاخذ، هكذا قلنا للعرب:  قولوا: ممكن وجائز أن يكونوا قد صعدوا، ولكن الصين نفته لم؟ لأنها القوة  الثالثة عدوة للغرب والشرق، فأرادت أن تحمي قلوب شعبها، حتى ما يخدروا  بالخوف والهم، فكتبت وصرحت؛ ليبقى الشعب الصيني قوياً وقادراً، وأما العرب  فلسان حالهم: اذبحوهم، امسخوهم، فإذاعاتنا وصحفنا تتغنى بأمجاد أمريكا  وروسيا. وتمضي الأعوام ويعلن الذي كان يدعي أنه صعد القمر فقال: هذا كذب  كامل، ما صعدنا ولا عرفنا قمراً! وما استطاعوا أن يقتلوه ولا أن يكذبوه، بل  سكتوا، وطأطئوا رءوسهم.فقول ربنا:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ   [البقرة:168] لو يأتينا من الشمس، من القمر فلن نأكل.                                                                      

** امتناع دفن بشر في غير كوكب الأرض                                                                                                   * *

                               ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى:  مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا  نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى  [طه:55]، كنت أحلف  بالله: لن يستطيع أحد أن يبقى على سطح القمر حتى يموت ويدفن هناك، لا بد أن  يدفن في الأرض؛ لأن الله قال:  وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى   [طه:55]، وإذا مات في القمر أو في الزهرة أو في عطارد أو في هذه الأفلاك  فكيف يدفن هنا، ومن ثم عرفنا أنها كذبة، أرادوا أن يتمدحوا بالباطل ليضلوا  البشرية ويسحروها بالباطل.ونظير هذه القضية أن المملكة -حفظها الله- صبرت  وما اعترفت أبداً بالشيوعية، ولا أقرت بالسفارة في المملكة لأية دولة  شيوعية، وحفظها الله واستمرت كذلك حتى تمزقت الشيوعية وتحطمت وباءت بالفشل،  لولا الصبر لكنا ماذا سنصنع؟ سنقول: افتحوا سفارة لألبانيا وأخرى لكذا،  والحمد لله. ومعنى هذا: إذا عرفت الحق يا عبد الله فاصبر، ما هي إلا أوقات  وتنتهي ويظهر الحق كما هو، أما تذوقتم هذه؟ الشيوعية والاشتراكية  والعلمانية والكفر والباطل الذي ملأ بلاد العرب ما سببه؟ أليست السفارات  والاتصالات بروسيا؟ والله! إنها لهي، بل بعثوا أولادهم يدرسون في روسيا  والدول الشيوعية، وبلغنا أن شاباً درس في روسيا وتخرج؛ يدرسون الكفر  الخالص، لما دخل على أبيه وأسرته نظر إلى أخته فوجدها جميلة وطويلة فقال:  يا أبي! زوجني بأختي! فقال له: أزوجك بأختك؟! قال: ماذا في أختي، أنا أولى  بها! فقيل له: حرام هذا! فقال: من حرمه؟! هذه خرافات باقية في عقولكم! فما  كان من ذلك الوالد إلا أن قام في ليله المظلم وذبحه كالكبش وفصل رأسه. لو  كنا كـعبد العزيز وأبنائه حين استقللنا فلن نعترف بالشيوعية والإلحاد، ولن  يدخلوا بلادنا ينشرون الكفر، وما كان سيحصل الذي حصل، لكن كنا نصفق لهم، هل  فهمتم أيها الساسة والسياسيون أو لا؟ أم أن أهل القرآن لا سياسة لهم؟ إن  الذي يقرأ كتاب الله ويفهمه هو أعلم إنسان على وجه الأرض بالسياسة، أما  سياسة الزندقة والكذب والافتراء والباطل والتخمينات والحيرة فماذا أجدت؟ أي  شعب ارتقى إلى الطهر والصفاء والكمال والكرامة والبشرية والآدمية بها؟  هبطوا وأصبحوا كالحيوانات، بل أقبح من الحيوانات أيضاً، فأين السياسة؟                                                                      

** أهمية توافر الحل والطيب في المأكول                                                                                                   * *

                                يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [البقرة:168] يا بني آدم!  كُلُوا  مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ [البقرة:168] على شرط أن يكون حلالاً وطيباً، قد يكون  حلالاً وهو مستخبث مستقذر فما يؤكل، عندك صحفة فيها أرز، فجاءت دجاجة وسلحت  عليها، فهل تستقذرها أو لا؟ ما تؤكل، وإن كانت حلالاً فما هي طيبة،  فالحلال: ما انحلت عقدة المنع منه بإذن الله تعالى بأكله أو شربه، وكونه  طيباً شيء آخر، قد يستقذر ويستخبث بمرور الأيام، توجد فيه ديدان، يوجد فيه  وسخ فما يؤكل؛ لأنه يؤذي الجسم الذي نحفظه لنذكر الله به ونعبده، هذه  واحدة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ   [البقرة:168]، لم يا رب؟  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  [البقرة:168]،  أذن لنا في الأكل من الطيبات والحلال ولم يأذن لنا في اتباع خطوات الشيطان،  وهل للشيطان خطوات يا شيخ؟ أي نعم، سأدلك عليها: حين يخرج الرجل من بيته  ذاهباً إلى المخمارة إلى الحانة، إلى المزناة، إلى محل اللعب والباطل، فمن  الذي يمشي أمامه وهو يتبع خطواته، أهو ملك؟ لا والله، بل الشيطان، هو الذي  زين له وحسن له ودفعه ليمشي وراءه إلى أن يعمل المعصية.أزيدكم توضيحاً: كل  من يمشي خطوة أو أكثر إلى معصية الله ورسوله فأول من حسنها وشجع عليها  وزينها هو الشيطان، ثم يمشي أمامه وهو لا يشعر، حتى يصل إلى الجريمة  ويقارفها.  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:168]، إذ  الشيطان هو الذي فعل بالعرب العجب، ماذا فعل؟ هو الذي دعاهم إلى عبادة  اللات والعزى ومناة وهبل والأصنام كلها، مع أنهم مؤمنون بالله يعرفون الله،  يكفيهم أنهم يحجون بيته ويعتمرون، ويكرمون الحجاج ويفعلون ويفعلون، كانوا  مؤمنين بالله، وزين لهم عبادة الأصنام بحكم التوسل بها إلى الله، والتقرب  بها إليه.ثانياً: زين لهم تحريم أربعة أنواع من الغنم والإبل، ما هي؟  البحيرة والوصيلة والحامي والسائبة، هذه أنواع من الإبل والغنم من حرمها  عليهم؟ الشيطان، والوصيلة التي تصل بطناً ببطن، أو تصلى أنثى بأخيها،  يقولون: اتركوها للإله هبل، والبحيرة التي تعيش كذا سنة أو يفعلون كذا بها،  يقولون: ابحروا أذنها واتركوها للات والعزى، والسائبة كذلك يسيبونها  لأصنامهم.فمن فعل بهم هذا والله يقول:  مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ  وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  [المائدة:103]، يقولون: هذا حرمه  الله. فقال لهم:  تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ   [الأنعام:151] لا الذي حرمتموه أنتم بوسواس الشيطان.وخلاصة القول: ليس من  حق أحد أن يحرم ما أحل الله، أو يحلل ما حرم الله، لم؟ لأن الملك الحق هو  الله، كل ما في الأرض له، ما أذن فيه أحله، وما لم يأذن فيه حرمه، فهل  يتدخل شيخ أو إمام ويقول: هذا ما ينبغي، لا تأكلوه، وهذا كلوه؟ فقد نازع  الله في منصبه، نازع الله عز وجل في سلطانه، العبيد عبيده، وهو الذي يحل  لهم ويحرم، وهذا جاء يريد أن يحل لهم ما حرم الله أو يحرم عليهم ما أحل  الله، فنازع الله في الملك وفي الألوهية والعبادة والربوبية، هذا أقبح  إنسان؛ الذي ينصب نفسه هذا المنصب.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إنه لكم عدو مبين)                                                                                                   * *

                                يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ حَلالًا  طَيِّبًا وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:168]، لم؟   إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ [البقرة:168]، ما معنى: مبين؟ ظاهر  العداوة، لا تسفك دماء على الأرض بين بني آدم إلا والشيطان هو العامل، لا  يتم خناً ولا زناً ولا رباً ولا كذب ولا باطل ولا شر ولا خيانة للأمانة ولا  خلف للعهد، وكل الجرائم إلا وهو الذي زينها، أما قال أمام الله عز وجل:   فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83]؟ لولا الشيطان فالإنسان بفطرته يكره الخيانة،  يكره الكذب، يكره الظلم، ما تميل نفسه إليه أبداً، حتى يأتي هذا العدو  بجيشه ورجاله، ويحسن ويغش ويخدع، وويل للغافلين.إذاً:  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ [البقرة:168]، هل يجوز لك أن تمشي وراء عدوك،  السكين في يده أو البندقية ليدفنك تحت الجبل، وأنت تمشي وراءه، أين عقلك،  أين يذهب بك؟ فلهذا إذا شعرت بخاطر يدعو إلى معصية الله والرسول فقل: أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وعاكسه، قم صل، حتى في الغضب حين يوقد النار في  قلبك ويظهر الحمرة في عينيك وينتفخ أوداجك فهو نفخ فيك، فماذا تصنع؟ قل:  الله أكبر وادخل في صلاة نافلة، فإنه يتمزق.فهل عرفت البشرية أن الشيطان  عدوٌ لها؟ ما عرفت، الكفار من أين يعرفون؟ الجهال كيف يعرفون؟ إِنَّهُ  لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ [البقرة:168]، أي: بين العداوة ظاهرها.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** المراد بالسوء وبيان علة أمر الشيطان به                                                                                                   * *

                                إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ  تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:169]، ثلاث سيئات من  أقبح السيئات:الأولى: يأمركم بالسوء، وهو ما يسوء إلى النفس البشرية،  فيلوثها ويخبثها ويعفنها وينتنها، حتى تصبح كأرواح الشياطين، لأن الله أصدر  حكمه فقال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].إذاً: لكي يسعد بوجود بني آدم معه في عالم الشقاء،  وهو يتبجح بينهم ويعقد أيضاً حفلة عظيمة، يعقد احتفالاً عظيماً في النار،  وتجتمع عليه البشرية، وإليكم نص كلماته بالحرف الواحد، فالله قد علم ما  سيقول، وكتبه قبل أن ينطق، جاء من سورة إبراهيم عليه السلام:  وَقَالَ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ [إبراهيم:22]، ماذا قال؟  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا  كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ  فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مَا أَنَا  بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا  أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ [إبراهيم:22]، الله أكبر! لولا القرآن فكيف  سنحصل على خطبة تقال في عالم الشقاء؟ فالحمد لله.والله! إنها بالحرف  الواحد، وإن كنت تشك في وجودك فشك في هذه الكلمات:  وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ  لَمَّا قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ [إبراهيم:22]، ودخل أهل الجنة الجنة، ودخل أهل  النار النار، واستقرت الأحوال، يقوم خطيباً، ويوضع له السرادق، كما تعرفون  عن الزعماء حين كانوا يخطبون أيام الاشتراكية. فماذا يقول؟  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ  لِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ [إبراهيم:22]، فكلمة (أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم) تطرده ألف كيلو، فأي سلطان له؟ هل تشعر أنه يقودك إلى  المعصية؟ كلا، بل تزيين فقط. وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ  إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي [إبراهيم:22]، ما هو إلا أن  أدعوكم وأنتم تمشون ورائي وتأتون إلي:  إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ  فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي [إبراهيم:22]، إذاً:  فَلا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا  أَنْفُسَكُمْ [إبراهيم:22].وأخيراً ييئسهم:  مَا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ  [إبراهيم:22]، أي: بمزيل صراخكم، فيصرخون إلى الأبد،  وَمَا أَنْتُمْ  بِمُصْرِخِيَّ [إبراهيم:22]، أنا أبكي وأندب فهل ستنفعونني؟   إِنِّي  كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ [إبراهيم:22] أشركوه من قبل أم  لا؟ كل من عبد غير الله عبد الشيطان؛ إذ هو الذي دعا إلى ذلك وزين وحسن.  إذاً: هنا ثلاثة أفعال:  إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ  وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ [البقرة:169]، أولاً:  السوء: وهو ما يسوء النفس البشرية، ويجعلها تهبط إلى مستوى الحيوانات أو  الشياطين في الخبث، كيف هذا؟ الكذب، الخيانة، السرقة، الكبر، العجب، الحسد،  تلك العلل هي السوء، ما يسوء، الآن تقوم إلى الشيخ وتبصق في وجهه وتسبه،  وتقول: اسكت يا وهابي يا ملعون، فماذا يحصل؟ تحصل إساءة بهذا أم لا؟ هذا هو  السوء.                                                                      

** المراد بالفحشاء                                                                                                   * *

                                يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ  [البقرة:169] هل  هناك أفحش من اللواط؟ ما عرفت البشرية من عهد آدم إلى عهد قوم لوط هذه  الجريمة، حتى الشيطان علمهم إياها في كز يهم، فهل هناك أقبح من هذه؟ ما  هناك أبداً، بل الحيوانات ما تفعلها، هل رأيتم فرساً ينزو على الفرس الذكر؟  هل زكجمل ينزو على الجمل؟ هل الكلب ينزو على الكلب؟ لا أبداً، ولكن  الشيطان لما زين هذه الفاحشة وحسنها بلغنا أن أنزية موجودة في أوروبا،  أندية اللوط، من يفعل هذا؟ هذا عدوكم، زين الفحشاء، والفحشاء بعد اللواط  الزنا، فالزنا أفحش فاحشة:  إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا  [الإسراء:32]، لو لم يكن فاحشة بالفطرة فمن الذي يرضى أن يز ى بأخته أو  بأمه أو بامرأته؟ وإن كان فاجراً فإنه ما يرضى، النفس ما تقبل هذا، ولكن  الشيطان يحسنها ويحمل عليها ويسوق إليها. قالوا: لفظ الفحشاء إذا أطلق  فالمراد به الزنا واللواط، وأطلق لفظ الفحشاء على البخل في آية واحدة من  كتاب الله من سورة البقرة:  الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ  وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ [البقرة:268] أي: بالبخل. فلم كان البخل  فاحشة؟ لو كنا نعيش أيام الفطرة السليمة فإن الشخص إذا كان في يده أو بين  يديه طعام وقلت له: أريد أن آكل معك فأنا جائع، فقال: لا؛ فكيف تنظر إليه؟  ما كانوا يعرفون البخل، إذا زاد عنك طعامك أو شرابك وهذا يموت بالعطش أو  بالجوع فما تستطيع أن تمنعه. فلهذا من أصيب بهذه المحنة والشيطان غرسها فيه  يصبح من أفحش ما يقول قوله هذا ومنعه.  الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ  [البقرة:268] أي: إذا أنفقتم، يقول: إذا أخرجت ما في جيبك الآن تصاب  بالفقر، فلا تنفق،  وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ [البقرة:268] بالبخل.                                                                      

** عظم خطر القول على الله بغير علم                                                                                                   * *

                               والثالثة من عظائم المعاصي: القول على الله بدون علم:   وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:169] هذه  أعظم، ولم كانت أعظم؟ القول على الله بدون علم هو الذي يفسد الدين، ما الذي  أفسد الديانات الإلهية؟ والله! إنه للقول على الله بدون علم، كاليهودية،  النصرانية، الصابئة، والإسلام ما هبط إلا حين قال الناس بآرائهم وعقولهم.   وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:169] ومن قال  على الله بدون علم أباح الحرام أو حرم الحلال أو عطل كذا وكذا، وفي سورة  الأعراف آية اشتملت على أصول المفاسد، والأولى منها أخف، والثانية أشد،  والثالثة أشد، ثم الرابعة، والخامسة أعظمها، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:   قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا  بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا  بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأعراف:33].مرة أخرى: ما أفسد دين الله  -سواء في المسلمين أو في غير المسلمين- إلا القول على الله بدون علم، فلهذا  لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يقول: هذا حرام أو حلال إلا إذا علم، ولا أن  يقول: واجب أو جائز أو ممنوع أو بدعة حتى يعلم. وقد تقولون: معنى هذا أنك  ألجمتنا بلجام؟ فأقول: أي نعم، نلجمكم خيراً من أن نهلككم. وشيء آخر: لو  التزمنا بألا نقول إلا بعد علم ما بقي جاهل بيننا، كلنا نطلب العلم، لكن ما  دام الواحد منا يقول كما يشاء فلماذا يتعب وينقطع ليطلب العلم، لماذا يرحل  إلى البلاد الفلانية؟ قل بعقلك وكفى، ولهذا في قول الله تعالى:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنبياء:7]  قلنا: حقيقة هذه الآية أنه ما يبقى جاهل في العالم الإسلامي ولا جاهلة  أبداً، لم؟ لأن من كان عالماً هو عالم، وإذا سئل يجب أن يعلم، ومن لم يكن  عالماً يجب عليه أن يسأل، وحرام أن يبقى بدون علم،  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ  الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنبياء:7]، لكن من بين لنا هذه  الآية، وما عرفناها إلا بعد قرون مضت، فالقرآن لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى،  وإذا سمعوا الشخص يقول: قال الله يغلقون آذانهم، وما يسمعون.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع المشركين في مكة وحولها:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ  اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا  آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:170] أي: ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا. وهذا عندنا في القرى،  في المدن، في الضواحي، في القاهرة، في العالم الإسلامي، صاحب السنة والبيان  يقول كذا فيقولون: لا، نعمل كما يعمل علماؤنا، أنت وهابي، أنت من كذا، هل  آباؤنا كلهم كانوا ضلالاً ما يعرفون إلا أنت تعرف؟ هذه هي، فمن يمليها؟  الشيطان. وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   [البقرة:170] في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله، سواء قيل هذا لليهود أو النصارى أو  للعرب والمشركين، فيحتجون بماذا؟  قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا  عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:170] ما نحن في حاجة إلى دين جديد. وهذا هو  واقع البشر. فقال تعالى منكراً عليهم مستفهماً استفهام إنكار وتأديب:   أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا  [البقرة:170] يتبعون  آباءهم ولو كان آباؤهم جهالاً ما يعرفون ولا يعلمون؟ أعاقل يقول هذا؟ تتبع  أباك وإن كان ما يفرق بين الكاف والياء ولا الكوع والبوع؟ أهذه حجة؟  فالتقليد الأعمى حرام، لا يحل لك أبداً أن تمشي وراء أعمى، أين يصل بك؟ إلى  الحفرة، امش وراء ذي بصيرة وعينين، قلد عالماً، أما أن تقلد جاهلاً فلا،  هكذا ينكر الله تعالى علينا، وانتفع بهذا خلق لا يحصون عدداً، من عهد  الصحابة والتابعين وتابعي التابعين في القرون الذهبية ما كان أحد مقلداً  آخر إلا قال الله وقال رسوله، لكن عرف العدو هذا وأماتونا.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى الشرح للبركة من جهة، ولتقرير القضية من جهة  ثانية. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح  الكلمات: الحلال: هو ما انحلت عقدة الحظر عنه ] أي: المنع منه، [ وهو ما  أذن الله تعالى فيه ] من قول أو فعل أو أكل أو شرب أو اعتقاد، الحلال ما  انحلت عقدة المنع والحظر منه، فلو سئلت عن الحلال ما هو؟ فهو الذي انحلت  عقدة الحظر منه. وهنا اختلف أهل العلم: هل الأصل في الأشياء التحليل أو  التحريم؟ منهم من قال: الأصل في الأشياء الحل حتى ينزل وحي بالمنع، ومنهم  من قال: لا، الأصل في الأشياء المنع حتى يأتي إذن بالفعل، وهذه الآية شاهد  للآخرين، فالحلال: ما انحلت عقدة الحظر عنه؛ إذ كان محظوراً.ثم قال: [  الطيب: ما كان طاهراً غير نجس ولا مستقذر تعافه النفوس ] كما شرحنا.[ خطوات  الشيطان: الخطوات: جمع خطوة، وهي المسافة بين قدمي الماشي، والمراد بها  هنا: مسالك الشيطان وطرقه المفضية بالعبد إلى تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما  حرم.عدو مبين: عداوته بينة، وكيف وهو الذي أخرج أبوينا آدم وحواء من الجنة  ]، هل هناك عداوة أكثر من هذه؟ يطرد أباك وأمك من دارهما وتقول: ما هو  عدوي؟ قال: [ وأكثر الشرور والمفاسد في الدنيا إنما هي بوسواسه وبإغوائه ]  أنا قلت أولاً: ما سالت قطرة دم إلا وهو الذي أسالها، ما من ذنب إلا وهو  الذي دعا إليه.قال: [ السوء: كل ما يسوء النفس ويصيبها بالحزن والغم ويدخل  فيها سائر الذنوب.الفحشاء: كل خصلة قبيحة؛ كالزنا، واللواط، والبخل، وسائر  المعاصي ذات القبح الشديد.ألفينا: وجدنا ]، وجاء في آية أخرى:  مَا  وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [لقمان:21]، ألفاه على كذا: وجده على كذا.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:  [  معنى الآيات: بعد ذلك العرض لأحوال أهل الشرك والمعاصي والنهاية المرة التي  انتهوا إليها، وهي الخلود في عذاب النار ]، كما قال تعالى:  وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ  كَمَا تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  حَسَرَاتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:167]  لا بعد مليون سنة ولا مليار، بل خلود أبدي.قال: [ بعد ذلك العرض لأحوال  أهل الشرك والمعاصي والنهاية المرة التي انتهوا إليها، وهي الخلود في عذاب  النار؛ نادى الرب ذو الرحمة الواسعة، نادى البشرية جمعاء ] لأن لفظ الناس  عام، [  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ [البقرة:168]  وهو عطاؤه وإفضاله، حلالاً طيباً؛ حيث أذن لهم فيه، وأما ما لم يأذن لهم  فيه فإنه لا خير لهم في أكله؛ لما فيه من الأذى لأبدانهم وأرواحهم معاً ]؛  لأن المحرمات في نفس الوقت تضر بالجسم، كالجيفة، الدم، ولحم الخنزير بإجماع  الأطباء أنه يضر. وعندنا لطيفة: هل تعرفون الدياثة؟ لا أراكم الله، نجانا  الله منها، نحن فحول نغار على نسائنا وبناتنا، بالتجربة وجد أن الذين  يأكلون لحم الخنزير يفقدون الغيرة، ويصبح يرى امرأته يصافحها فلان ويقبلها  وهو ميت لا حركة به، من أين ورثوا هذا؟ لأن هذه الدياثة من الخنزير، لا  يغار على أنثاه أبداً.ودائماً نقول: ما عندنا كلام نقوله بدون علم،  فالخنزير موجود في غابات في جبال في العالم، الخنزير ما يغار على أنثاه،  والجمل يغار أم لا؟ يغار، وله هدير، والقط يغار، وسائر الحيوانات إلا  الخنزير -والعياذ بالله- فغيرته ميتة، من أكل لحمه وعاش على لحم الخنزير  يفقد الغيرة من نفسه.إذاً: عرفتم لماذا حرم الله عليكم الخنزير؟ قال: [  فإنه لا خير لهم في أكله لما فيه من الأذى لأبدانهم وأرواحهم معاً، ثم  نهاهم عن اتباع آثار عدوه وعدوهم، فإنهم إن اتبعوا خطواته قادهم إلى حيث  شقاؤهم وهلاكهم، وأعلمهم وهو ربهم أن الشيطان لا يأمرهم إلا بما يضر  أبدانهم وأرواحهم. والسوء، وهو كل ما يسوء النفس، والفحشاء وهي أقبح  الأفعال وأردى الأخلاق، وأفظع من ذلك أن يأمرهم بأن يكذبوا على الله  فيقولوا عليه ما لا يعلمون فيحرمون ويحللون ويشرعون باسم الله، والله من  ذلك بريء، وهذه قاصمة الظهر والعياذ بالله تعالى، حتى إذا أعرضوا عن إرشاد  ربهم واتبعوا خطوات الشيطان عدوهم ففعلوا السوء وارتكبوا الفواحش وحللوا  وحرموا وشرعوا ما لم يأذن به الله ربهم، وقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: اتبعوا -إذاً- ما أنزل الله، قالوا: بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا.  يا سبحان الله! يتبعون ما وجدوا عليه آباءهم ولو كان باطلاً وضلالاً؟  أيقلدون آباءهم ولو كان آباءهم لا يعقلون شيئاً من أمور الشرع والدين، ولا  يهتدون إلى ما فيه الصلاح والخير. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (109) 
الحلقة (116)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (75) 

ندد الله عز وجل بالتقليد والمقلدين الذين يعطلون حواسهم ومداركهم، ويفعلون  ما يأمرهم به رؤساؤهم، ويطبقون توجيهاتهم بتسليم تام، لا يعرفون لم فعلوا  هذا ولم تركوا ذاك، ثم مثل سبحانه وتعالى حالهم بمثل عجيب، وهو أنهم حينما  عطلوا قواهم العقلية واكتفوا بالتبعية صاروا كالأغنام التي لا تسمع من  داعيها إلا مجرد الصوت، لكنها لا تفهم ولا تعي، وإنما تتجه إلى مصدر الصوت  الذي ألفته دون تردد، حتى لو كان هذا النداء لها لتذبح.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت المبارك- ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل، ولنا رجاء أن يتحقق لنا ذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) .وها نحن مع قول ربنا جل  ذكره:  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لا  يَسْمَعُ إِلَّا دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا  يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:171].                               

** أمر الناس بالأكل من الحلال الطيب دون المحرم                                                                                                   * *

                               نعود إلى الآيات السابقة لهذه الآيات، وقد درسناها وما  استوفينا كل معانيها، وهي قول ربنا جل ذكره:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ   [البقرة:168]، وقد علمنا أن هذا نداء عام يشمل الكافر والمؤمن، والأبيض  والأصفر والأحمر، فهو نداء لبني آدم أجمعين، والمنادي هو الله جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه، الله الذي خلقهم وخلق هذه العوالم من أجلهم، خلقهم ليرى شكرهم  ويسمع ذكرهم، ناداهم بهذا النداء العام فقال لهم:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي  الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  [البقرة:168] إذ هو المالك لكل شيء، فما أذن  فيه فهو الحلال، وما لم يأذن فيه فهو الحرام، هذه الأرض عبارة عن مائدة  أوجدها الله لبني آدم وحواء، وقبل أن يتناسلا، وقبل أن يكثر هذا العدد من  بنيهما أوجد هذه الأرض، فها هو ذا تعالى يقول لنا:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:168] على شرط أن يكون حلالاً طيباً.فما كان حراماً  ممنوعاً منهياً عنه من قبله تعالى، إذ الملك ملكه والمخلوقات مخلوقاته، فما  أذن في أكله أو شربه أو لباسه فليأكل عبد الله وليشرب وليلبس، وما لم يأذن  بل نهى ومنع وحرم فلا يحل للآدمي أن يلبس أو يأكل أو يشرب ما لم يأذن له  فيه سيده ومالك أمره، مع العلم اليقيني أن الله عز وجل ما نهى أو حرم إلا  لما في ذلك المنهي عنه أو المحرم من الضرر والفساد بحيث يعود على فاعله  بالضرر في الدنيا أو الآخرة. ما نهى الله تعالى عن شيء أو حرمه أو منعه إلا  لما فيه من الضرر، أي: فيه ما يضر بفاعله، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم في ذلك، ما  حرم الله قولاً ولا عملاً ولا فكراً ولا اعتقاداً إلا لأنه ضار بابن آدم،  إن عاجلاً أو آجلاً، لا بد من الضرر. وإن قلتم: لم؟ فالجواب: لأنهم عبيده  وهو خالقهم وسيدهم ومولاهم، وخلقهم من أجل أن يسمع ذكرهم له ويرى شكرهم له،  فهو -والله- لأرحم بهم من أنفسهم. وأذكر هنا وتذكرون: أن امرأة في غزاة من  الغزوات وقعت في السبي فطلبت طفلها فما وجدته، فاحترق كبدها وهاجت نفسها  وأخذت تبحث عنه حتى وجدته، فضمته إلى صدرها وهي تبكي، فقال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( إن الله عز وجل لأرحم من هذه المرأة بولدها )، لأرحم بعباده  من هذه المرأة بطفلها، فكيف إذاً لا يمنعهم مما يؤذيهم ويفسد حياتهم عليهم؟  أما الذين ما عرفوا الله ولا آمنوا به -كما سيأتي حالهم في الآيات الآتية-  فهم كالأموات، بل الأموات أحسن حالاً منهم، هذا بالنسبة إلى العقلاء  البصراء أهل الإيمان والمعرفة. يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي  الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  [البقرة:168]، وهنا لفتنا النظر إلى أن من أراد  أن يفتري فرية ويكذب كذبة وينمق ويحسن ويقول: نأتيكم بالبقلاوة، أو  بالبطاطس من القمر أو من كوكب الزهرة أو عطارد لا يسمع لكلامه ولا يلتفت  إليه، وإنه دجال كذاب، لأن الله قال:  مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:168]،  فما كان خارج الأرض لا حق لنا فيه ولا يصل إلينا ولسنا من أهله. كُلُوا  مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  [البقرة:168]، وكلمة (طيب) نعت للفظ  الحلال، معناه: غير مستقذر ولا مستخبث، فيوجد طعام مستقذر مضت عليه ليال  فتعفن، وجدت فيه جراثيم، يوجد طعام خبث وتعفن، أو ألقي عليه بعض النجاسات،  فلا تقولوا: هذا مما أحل الله، فالله قيد ذلك بقوله:  حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   [البقرة:168].   

** نهي الله تعالى الناس عن اتباع خطوات الشيطان                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم وجه إليهم هذا النهي، بعد ما أذن لهم في الأكل وأباحه  لهم لقوام حياتهم حذرهم من الخطر الأحمر، فقال:  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:168]، يا بني آدم! يا أيها الناس! لا  تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان، فهل للشيطان من خطا؟ أي نعم، ما يستطيع أن يأخذ  بثوبك أو يضع السلسلة في عنقك ويقودك إلى المزناة أو إلى المخمارة أو إلى  مجالس الباطل أو إلى سلوك الانحراف، هذا ما يقدر عليه وما هو شأنه، وإنما  يمشي أمامك ويزين لك ويحسن لك ذلك القبيح، فإن مشيت وراءه فوالله! ما انتهى  بك إلا إلى معصية ربك.  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ   [البقرة:168]، إذاً: اعلموا -والعلم ينفع- أن كل ما حرم الله عز وجل من  الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال على اختلافها وتنوعها؛ ما حرمها إلا لضررها  وفسادها وما تنتجه لعباد الله من الضرر والأذى في الحياتين: في الدنيا  والأخرى، وأن تلك المحرمات الشيطان مهيأ لدعوة الناس إليها وحملهم على  إتيانها بالوسائل التي يملكها، ولا يملك سوى التزيين والتحسين، يجري  الشيطان من ابن آدم مجرى الدم من العروق، ويتصل بقلبك محطة الإرسال  والتلقي، وقد يفسد قلبك عليك، ويصبح يأمر وينهى وأنت تستجيب، واقرءوا توجيه  الله عز وجل لنا لطلب المناعة والحصانة والحفظ من هذا العدو، اقرءوا قوله  في آخر سورة من كتابه العزيز:  قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ   *  مَلِكِ  النَّاسِ   *  إِلَهِ النَّاسِ   *  مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ    *  الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ   *  مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ  وَالنَّاسِ  [الناس:1-6].هذا هو القلب، وهو إذا ما استعذت بالله ولا لجأت  إليه ولا احتميت بحماه؛ فإنه يرفع رأسه ويسيطر على قلبك ويملي ما شاء أن  يملي، فإذا استيقظت وعذت بالله واستعذت انخنس، لأننا قررنا غير ما مرة أن  قلوبنا كالمحطات للتلقي والإرسال، فمن عصمها وحفظها من الشياطين كانت تلك  المحطة صالحة لتتلقى عن الله، وإن دمرها إبليس وخربها ما بقي لصاحبها شيء،  واستدللنا بقول ربنا من سورة الأعراف:  وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ  [الأعراف:200-201] طيف   مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ   *   وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ  [الأعراف:201-202] إخوان الشياطين  يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي  الغَيِّ ثُمَّ لا يُقْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:202]. فبهذا إن عملت حراسة كاملة  لمحطتك فلن يصل إليها العدو ولن يفتنك ولا يفتن غيرك بك، وإن أنت أهملتها  واحتلها وأصبح الذي يعطي ويأخذ فقد انتهى أمرك يا عبد الله:  وَإِمَّا  يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [الأعراف:200].اسمع:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا   [الأعراف:201] اتقوا من؟ الله. كيف اتقوه؟ ما عصوه، ما أهملوا ما أوجب ولا  غشوا وارتكبوا ما نهى عنه وحرم، هؤلاء جهازهم صالح للتلقي والإرسال، بدليل:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:201]، والرادارات الموجودة  للحراسة في العالم إذا حومت طائرة العدو يتلقونها من أقصى البلاد لقوة هذه  الأجهزة الرادارية، والمؤمن له هذا الجهاز، ذو الروح الزكية والنفس  الطاهرة التي ما تلوثت بأدران الذنوب وأوساخ الآثام، هذه الروح في صفائها  كالرادار الصالح للعمل، فبمجرد أن يحوم العدو يضربه. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا  هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ   *  وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الغَيِّ ثُمَّ  لا يُقْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:201-202] ولا يقصرون في الذنوب والآثام. وَلا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:168] جمع خطوة، وهي كل طريق  إلى معصية الله ورسوله، تلك هي خطوات الشيطان، وهناك من سورة النور يقول  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النور:21] هذا خطاب لأولياء  الله،  لا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ  الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   [النور:21]، وعندنا ملايين البشر والله! ليأمرون بالفواحش ويحسنون ويزينون  ويظهرون في مظاهر الدعوة الصريحة إليها، فالذين يمشون وراء الشيطان يوماً  بعد يوم لا يأتي زمن إلا وهم دعاة الباطل والمنكر. 

** الإخبار عن عداوة إبليس الظاهرة لبني آدم                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى معللاً للنهي عن اتباع خطواته:  إِنَّهُ  لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  [البقرة:168] بين العداوة ظاهرها، ومن هنا فإني  أحلف بالله أنه ما ارتكبت جريمة على وجه الأرض من بني آدم إلا والشيطان هو  الذي دعا إليها وحمل عليها، وقد عرفنا ببيان ربنا لنا أنه ناقم ساخط علينا  لأننا السبب في شقائه وخسرانه، أليس هو الذي أخرج آدم من الجنة مع حواء؟  إذاً: وهو كيف أبلس وطرد من رحمة الله وأيس من الخير؟ بسبب ماذا؟ بسبب آدم،  لما خلق الله تعالى آدم ومضى عليه أربعون سنة بأيامنا هذه، كما قال تعالى:   هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئًا  مَذْكُورًا  [الإنسان:1]، فكان إبليس يمر بهذه الصورة من ذاك الطين ويقول:  إن لهذه شأناً، يتوقع أن يكون لها خطر عليه، فلما نفخ الله تعالى فيه الروح  وأصبح آدم حياً يسمع ويبصر؛ أمر تعالى ملائكته أن يسجدوا لآدم تحية،  السجود لله والتحية لآدم، كصلاتنا خلف مقام إبراهيم، الصلاة لله ولكن  المقام تشريف له لما قدم من خدمة جلى لله في بناء بيته، فأمرنا الله أن  نوقع هذه العبادة دونه:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى   [البقرة:125] فالصلاة لله.فسجود الملائكة لمن؟ لله؛ إذ هو الذي أمر به،  والفضل والشرف لمن يحصل؟ لآدم، وأسجد له ملائكته، هذا العدو أبى أن يسجد  تكبراً، وقال:  أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ  [الأعراف:12]، وعلل فقال:   خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ  [الأعراف:12]، والنار  أسمى وأشرف من الطين الهابط. وقالت العلماء: لقد أخطأ إبليس في نظريته هذه  كما يخطئ أصحاب النظريات، أخطأ بدليل أن النار تحرق، أليس كذلك؟ والطين  ينبت الزهور والفواكه وأنواع الخضر، فأيهما أفضل: النار أم التراب؟ التراب،  والطين أفضل، فقاس قياساً أخطأ فيه، وما أصاب. إذاً: فلما أفلس ويئس من  رحمة الله واجه الحق بما أخبر تعالى، فقال:  فَبِعِزَّتِكَ  [ص:82] يا رب   لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83].فهاهو ذا تعالى يقول:  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ  مُبِينٌ  [البقرة:168] عداوته ظاهرة، كيف تستجيبون لندائه؟ كيف تمشون  وراءه؟ كيف تأخذون في الخطوات التي يخطوها بكم إلى سخط الله تعالى ونقمته  وعذابه؟  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  [البقرة:168]، فمن سمع نداء الله  وأجابه نجا، ومن أعرض عنه هلك كما سيأتي بيان ذلك.  

** دعوة الشيطان إلى السوء والفحشاء والقول على الله بغير علم                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ  وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:169] هذه عظائم ثلاث، أولاً: يأمركم بالسوء، وهو ما يسوء إلى النفس  البشرية، ما يسوء إلى الإنسان في عقله، في دمه، في بدنه، في ماله، في  أخلاقه، لا يأمر إلا بما يسوء ويضر ويفسد، كما يأمر أيضاً بالفحشاء، وقد  علمنا أن الفحشاء هو الذي قبح واشتد قبحه، فكل ما قبح وعظم قبحه واشتد فهو  فحشاء، ولكن إذا أطلقت الفحشاء في القرآن فافهم أنها الزنا واللواط، وأطلقت  مرة واحدة على البخل من سورة البقرة:  الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ  وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ  [البقرة:268] أي: بالبخل لتبخلوا، وما عدا  هذا فلفظ الفحشاء هو الزنا واللواط:  وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى إِنَّهُ  كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا  [الإسراء:32]،  أَتَأْتُونَ  الْفَاحِشَةَ  [النمل:54] في آيات قوم لوط.والثانية:  وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا  عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:169]، هذه مدمرة أكثر من الأولى  والثانية، والناس عنها غافلون. وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا  [البقرة:169] ويأمركم أن  تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون، فتصفون الله بغير ما وصف به نفسه، وتقولون  على الله بغير علم، وتحللون وتحرمون وتشرعون وتبيحون وتمنعون وتنسبون ذلك  إلى الله، والله ما حرم ولا شرع ولا أمر ولا قال.فما وجه هذه الحقيقة؟  وجهها أنه لو أن كل إنسان التزم بألا يقول على الله إلا ما علم منه بواسطة  كتبه أو رسله لما كان للجهل وجود بين الناس، نحن في ديارنا الإيمانية لو  التزم أهل البلد أو أهل القرية بألا يقول الرجل ولا المرأة إلا ما علم، وما  عدا ذلك لا ينطق ولا يتكلم ولا يفتي ولا يأذن؛ لوجدتمونا نطلب العلم نساءً  ورجالاً وكباراً وصغاراً، فالذي حرمنا من طلب العلم أننا نقول بالجواز  والمنع بدون إذن من الله، فلو خفنا من الله وعرفنا أن القول عليه من أكبر  الذنوب وأعظم الخطايا لما تجرأ أحدنا أن يقول على الله بدون علم، وحينئذ  أصبحنا مضطرين إلى طلب العلم، وقد جاء في سورة الأعراف بيان عظائم الذنوب  في سلسلة، قال تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا  ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ  [الأعراف:33] لا فرق بين الزنا العلني أو  السري،  وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا  بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأعراف:33]، الأولى أخف والثانية أعظم ثم  الثالثة، وآخرها: القول على الله؛ لأن القول على الله يبطل شرائع الله، ما  دام كل واحد يقول بما شاء وينسب ذلك إلى الله فما بقي تشريع ولا بقي علم  ولا علماء، أكبر الذنوب أن يقول العبد أو الأمة على الله ما لا يعلم،  فيقول: هذا حلال أو حرام، هذا يجوز، هذا ممنوع بدون علم. وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا  عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأعراف:33] فهذا مما يأمر الشيطان به  ويحسنه ويزينه لأصحابه، فتهلك الأمة وتضل. فهذه الآيات درسناها فيما سبق.                                                                                                       

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:170] من هؤلاء؟ إنهم المشركون على عهد الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ هم الذين حرموا السائبة والوصيلة والحامي، وقالوا: هذه  نذرناها للآلهة لا يحل أكلها، وفيهم نزل هذا الخطاب:  كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي  الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ   [البقرة:168] إذ هو الذي حرم عليكم ما أحل الله لكم، فاخترعوا مذهباً أو  طريقة أو تقنيناً وشريعة وقالوا: السائبة من الإبل والحامي من الجمال  والوصيلة من النوق هذه لا تحل لنا؛ لأنها للآلهة، من حسّن لهم هذا؟ من  زينه؟ من علمهم هذا؟ الشيطان، اتبعوا خطواته فوقعوا في هذا. إِنَّمَا  يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ  مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:169]، بدليل أنه قال تعالى لهم:  قُلْ  تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ  [الأنعام:151]، لا  الذي حرمتموه أنتم أو مشايخكم أو رؤساؤكم أو أهل الديانة الباطلة عندكم،  وإنما أنا أقرأ عليكم ما حرم عليكم ربكم، وذكر لهم عشر محرمات. وهنا قال:   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:170]، يا  عباد الله! أنتم عبيده أم لا؟ فاتبعوا ما أنزل في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله من  الواجبات والمستحبات ومن بيان المحرمات والممنوعات، فكان جوابهم:  بَلْ  نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:170]، هذا هو  الجمود والتقليد الأعمى، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ورجاله ودعاته وأصحابه  يقولون لهم: اتبعوا ما أنزل الله في العبادات، في الآداب، في الأخلاق، في  الشرائع، في التقنين، في الحقوق، في كل شيء اتبعوا ما أنزل الله، فكانت  حجتهم الباطلة: لا، بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا.                               

** مرض تقليد الآباء والمشايخ في العالم الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا المرض انتشر في أمتنا أيضاً بعد دخولها في الإسلام  ورحمة الله، وأصبح الكثيرون يرفضون كل دعوة تأتيهم من طالب علم أو شيخ من  مشايخ العلم، ويقولون: يكفي ما وجدنا عليه أهل بلادنا، فكم من بدع، فكم من  ضلالات، فكم من صور واضحة للشرك بالله عز وجل، ويتمسكون بهذه الكلمة: حسبنا  ما وجدنا عليه مشايخنا أو آباءنا وأجدادنا! فهذا القول أنكره الله وقبحه،  فكيف يبين لك الحق وتقول: لا، نحن أهل هذا الإقليم أو البلاد ما عندنا هذا،  نعيش على ما عاش عليه أجدادنا؟ ولكن هذا هو الواقع، لم؟ لأن الشيطان هو  الداعي لذلك والحامل عليه والواقف على نشره ودفع الناس إليه. وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا  [البقرة:170] لا،  بَلْ  نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:170] وألفينا  بمعنى: وجدنا. ألفيت فلان عند فلان: وجدته. والآن حين نقول لحكام العالم  الإسلامي: اتبعوا ما أنزل الله في أحكامكم فطبقوا ما شرع الله لكم،  يعتذرون: وجدنا الوضع هكذا، ما نستطيع تغييره، فهل هذه حجة؟ والله! ما هي  بحجة، وإنهم لمؤاخذون. قد تقول: يا شيخ! لا تحلف، وأقول: قد أخذهم الله،  فعن الفقر والذل والبلاء والمصائب والمحن لا تسأل، فهذه ثمرة ماذا؟ نتيجة  الإعراض عن شرع الله عز وجل، والله! لو طبقوا شرع الله في بلادهم لسادهم  أمن ما عرفته الدنيا، ولسادهم طهر ما عرفته الحياة، ولسادهم شبع ما عرفته  أوروبا ولا غيرها، لكن حجتهم: ما نستطيع، ما عرفنا هذا، ما وجدنا كذا. ومن  دفعهم إلى هذا؟ الشيطان:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي  الأَرْضِ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ   *  إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ  وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ  نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:168-170] قال  تعالى:  أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا  يَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:170]، أيقولون هذا ويحتجون به ويقفون عنده ولو كان  آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون؟نعم نحتج بما بين لنا آباؤنا ودعونا  إليه وعشنا عليه إذا كان على نور من الله، إذا كان من كتاب الله، من هدي  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا كان آباؤنا وأجدادنا عقلاء علماء بصراء.أما  أن نحتج بآباء جهال وأجداد لا يعرفون الشرق من الغرب فكيف يمكن؟ هذه معرة  كبيرة أن يقفوا هذا الموقف ولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون إلى  خير وإلى معروف أو إلى كمال. فهنا التقليد الأعمى محرم بيننا أيها  المسلمون، التقليد: هو أن تقبل قول الغير بدون دليل ولا حجة ولا برهان،  وإنما قال فلان، فلا بد أن نتبع العلماء العارفين بالله البصراء الذين  أهلهم الله لمعرفة شرعه ودينه وبينوه للناس ودعوا إليه، أما أن نقلد من لا  يعلم فهذا التقليد باطل وحرام، ويكفي هذا الإنكار الإلهي:  أَوَلَوْ كَانَ  آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:170]، ما  وكلنا الله إلى الآباء ولا إلى الأجداد، بل وكلنا إلى كتابه، فإن قال  العالم قولته ننظر: هل مصداقها في كتاب الله أو في سنة رسول الله؟ فإن  وجدنا ذلك فأهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً، فإن وجدناها فرية أو ضلالة أو جهالة ما  وجدنا لها دليلاً من كتاب ولا سنة رفضناها وتبرأنا منها ولم نقبلها، لأننا  أهل نور وبصيرة.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون)                                                                                                   * *

                                أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا  يَهْتَدُونَ  [البقرة:170]، فتقليد الجهلة حرام، تقليد الضلال حرام، تقليد  العلماء بدون معرفة الدليل كذلك لا يجوز، لا بد من معرفة دليل هذا الحكم  الذي قاله العالم، ومعنى هذا: يجب أن نكون كلنا علماء؛ لأن مصدر العلم قال  الله وقال رسوله، ما يحتاج إلى بناية كليات ولا مدارس، في بيوت الله، في  القرى، في الأرياف، في الجبال أهل القرية يجتمعون من المغرب إلى العشاء  بنسائهم وراء الستارة وأطفالهم دونهن والفحول أمامهم، وليلة آية وليلة حديث  مع الله ورسوله طول العمر، والله! ما يبقى جاهل ولا جاهلة وإن كانوا لا  يعرفون القراءة ولا الكتابة، كما كان أصحاب رسول الله أكثرهم لا يقرأ ولا  يكتب أبداً، فقط حفظوا ما قال الله، فهموا معناه، عملوا به، ما هي إلا  سنيات معدودة والقرية كلها نور، وإذا عمها النور نور العلم فهل يبقى فيها  ظلمة الجهل: الزنا واللواط والربا والخيانة والكبر والعجب والسخرية؟ والله!  ما كان ولن يكون. والبرهنة أننا دائماً نقول: أيما أهل قرية انظر إلى  أعلمهم بالله وأتقاهم لله، وطبق من الآن، أيما أهل حي من الأحياء أعلمهم  بالله أقلهم خيانة وكذباً وسرقة وفجوراً وباطلاً، ومن يرد هذا الكلام؟  فلهذا إذا علموا وعرفوا ارتقوا وسموا، وصلوا إلى الكمال الذي أعده الله  لأمة الإسلام.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع هذه الآية: مثل عجيب يروح على النفس:  وَمَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:171] مع داعيهم إلى الله موجههم إلى الكمال  والإسعاد في الحياتين،  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لا يَسْمَعُ   [البقرة:171] نعق الغراب ينعق ونعب ونغق ونعق: إذا رفع صوته.  كَمَثَلِ  الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لا يَسْمَعُ  [البقرة:171] أي: ينعق ببهائم،  بحيوانات لا تسمع،  إِلَّا دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً  [البقرة:171] أنت مع الغنم،  مع البقر تتحدث، فهل تفهم شيئاً؟ لا تسمع ، إلا إذا قلت (وا) بأعلى صوتك.   إِلَّا دُعَاءً  [البقرة:171] والدعاء هو الصوت القريب، كدعائنا لله؛ لأن  الله ما هو ببعيد منا، فنقول: يا رب.. يا رب! بدعائنا، ولا نناديه المناداة  للبعيد، نحن ننادي الله أو ندعوه؟ هل قال تعالى: (ادعوا ربكم) أو قال:  نادوه؟ هل في القرآن: نادوه؟ ادعوه لأنه معكم. كيف يكون معنا يا شيخ؟ إذا  كانت الأرضون السبع والسماوات السبع يضعهما في كفه فأين البعد؟ نحن بين  يديه، هو فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه، والخليقة كلها بين يديه، لا يخفى عليه من  أمرهم شيء، فلهذا تدعو ربك: يا رب.. يا يا رب، يا الله، يا عليم، يا حليم،  ما هناك حاجة إلى أن ترفع صوتك.وقوله:  وَزَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ   [الأنبياء:89] ناداه نداء خفياً: يا رب.. يا رب! هب لي من لدنك ذرية،  والشاهد عندنا في لغة القرآن: أن النداء غير الدعاء، الدعاء للقريب والنداء  للبعيد.  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لا  يَسْمَعُ إِلَّا دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا  يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:171]، إذاً: فيا أيها الداعي! تسلى، لا تحزن، لا  تكرب، إن كنت تدعو كفاراً مشركين إلى الله فلا تفهم أنك بمجرد أن تقول:  أيها الناس! أيها القوم! آمنوا وافعلوا فإنهم سيستجيبون، حالك معهم كحال من  مع غنم أو بقر أو إبل أو حيوانات يدعوها ويناديها إذا كانت بعيدة، فلا  تسمع إلا الدعاء إن كانت قريبة أو النداء، أما أن يفهموا عنك الحلال  والحرام والطيب والخبيث والصالح والفاسد فما هم بأهل لذلك أبداً.وذكر ابن  جرير معنىً لطيفاً لهذا أيضاً، قال: حال الكفار مع أصنامهم وآلهتهم التي  ينادون ويعبدون ويتبركون ويذبحون ويعكفون حولها؛ كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا  يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء. وهو كذلك، لكن المعنى الأول هو أن مثل الداعي إلى  الله مع الكفرة والمعرضين كالذي يدعو وينادي الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون،  فلا يحزن ولا يكرب وليواصل دعوته، لا يفهم أنه بمجرد أن يقول: أيها الناس!  إن ربكم واحد فآمنوا به سيستجيبون، أنى لهم ذلك والشياطين قد أعمتهم  وأصمتهم وحجبت عنهم كل نور وهداية؟ فتحتاج إلى مواصلة الدعوة وتلوين  الأسلوب وتغيير النظام شيئاً فشيئاً عاماً بعد عام حتى تصل؛ لأن حالك  وحالهم كما قال الله تعالى:  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [البقرة:171]  بربهم وألوهيته، بلقائه، بكتبه، برسله، حجبوا حجباً كاملاً عن الله فلا  يعرفونه ولا يعرفون أسماءه ولا صفاته، حالهم  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ   [البقرة:171] ويرفع صوته بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء أو نداء فقط،  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ  عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:171] فكان المؤمنون وعلى رأسهم  نبيهم يتسلون بمثل هذه، ما يحزنون، ما يكربون، ما يشتد ألمهم عندما ترفض  دعوتهم ولا يجابون لها، لأن القوم هكذا، هذا شأن الكافر، أعماهم الشيطان  وأصمهم وذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم، فكيف يستجيبون لك؟ استعن بالله عز وجل وواصل  دعوتك في حدود قدرتك وما تستطيع، والأمر لله.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               لنستمع إلى شرح هذه الآيات، حيث قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح الكلمات: مثل: المثل: الصفة والحال ]،  فلان مثله مثل كذا، أي: صفته وحاله كحال كذا.[ ينعق: يصيح، والاسم النعيق،  وهو الصياح ورفع الصوت.[ الدعاء: طلب القريب؛ كدعاء المؤمن لربه: يا رب يا  رب. النداء: طلب البعيد، كأذان الصلاة ]، يقول: حي على الصلاة على خمسة  كيلو حول المدينة، فهذا نداء أم دعاء؟ وفي الحديث: ( قم فألقه على بلال  فإنه أندى منك صوتاً ) . [ والصم: جمع أصم، وهو فاقد حاسة السمع فهو لا  يسمع.البكم: جمع أبكم، فاقد حاسة النطق فهو لا ينطق.لا يعقلون، أي: لا  يدركون معنى الكلام ولا يميزون بين الأشياء لتعطل آلة الإدراك عندهم، وهي  العقل ]، العقل أخذه الشيطان وصرفه كما شاء.                                                                      

** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآية الكريمة:لما نددت الآية قبل هذه بالتقليد والمقلدين ]، أما قال  تعالى:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ  نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  [البقرة:170]؟ قال: [ لما  نددت الآية قبل هذه بالتقليد والمقلدين الذين يعطلون حواسهم ومداركهم  ويفعلون ما يقول لهم رؤساؤهم ويطبقون ما يأمرونهم به مسلمين به لا يعرفون  لم فعلوا ولم تركوا؛ جاءت هذه الآية بصورة عجيبة ومثل غريب للذين يعطلون  قواهم العقلية ويكتفون بالتبعية في كل شيء حتى أصبحوا كالشياه من الغنم  يسوقها راعيها حيث شاء، فإذا نعق بها داعياً لها أجابته ولو كان دعاؤه  إياها لذبحها ] وهو كذلك، [ وكذا إذا ناداها بأن كانت بعيدة أجابته وهي لا  تدري لم دعيت، إذ هي لا تسمع ولا تفهم إلا مجرد الصوت الذي ألفته بالتقليد  الطويل والاتباع بدون دليل ].عندي مثل: الذين خرجوا عن مذهب أهل السنة  والجماعة من الفرق والضالة والله! لهذه حالهم، لو كانوا عقلاء وقد سمعوا أن  العالم الإسلامي هم أهل السنة والجماعة، هم أصحاب رسول الله وأتباعهم إلى  يوم القيامة؛ فكيف سيعيشون متقوقعين هناك بمذاهب ومبادئ وكلام يمليه عليهم  رؤساؤهم ومشايخهم ولا يسألون؟ هل جاءنا واحد وسألنا في ليلة من الليالي؟  أبداً. والله! لهذه حالهم، كيف يرون أن العالم الإسلامي هم أهل السنة  والجماعة وأن الفرق الضالة منها الكافر ومنها الضال ولا يسألون؟ يقولون:  وجدنا آباءنا هكذا، وتقليداً لمشايخهم، ولا يقولون: أين الدليل من قال الله  وقال رسوله![ فقال تعالى:  وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا [البقرة:171] في  جمودهم وتقليد آبائهم في الشرك والضلال كمثل غنم ينعق بها راعيها، فهو إذا  صاح فيها داعياً لها أو منادياً لها سمعت الصوت وأجابت ولكن لا تدري لماذا  دعيت ولا لماذا نوديت؛ لفقدها العقل. وهذا المثل صالح لكل من يدعو أهل  الكفر والضلال إلى الإيمان والهداية، فهو مع من يدعوهم من الكفرة والمقلدين  والضلال الجامدين كمثل الذي ينعق ] بالغنم والإبل.                                                                      

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               هذا وفي الآية هدايات في ثلاثة مواضع: قال المؤلف غفر الله  له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآية: من هداية الآية  الكريمة:أولاً: تسلية الدعاة إلى الله تعالى عندما يواجهون المقلدة من أهل  الشرك والضلال ]، يتسلون بهذه الآية.[ ثانياً: حرمة التقليد لأهل الأهواء  والبدع ]، صاحب بدعة وطالب هوى لا نقلده ولا نمشي وراءه ولا نتبعه أبداً.[  ثالثاً: وجوب طلب العلم والمعرفة حتى لا يفعل المؤمن ولا يترك إلا على علم  بما فعل أو بما ترك ]، هذا واجبنا وهذا طريقنا.[ رابعاً: لا يتابع إلا أهل  العلم والبصيرة في الدين؛ لأن اتباع الجهال يعتبر تقليداً ] والعياذ  بالله.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (110) 
الحلقة (117)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (76) 

بعد أن ذكر الله حال الكفرة المقلدين لآبائهم في الشرك، وما أقدموا عليه من  تحريم ما أحل سبحانه وتعالى من الأنعام، نادى هنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده  المؤمنين آمراً لهم بأن يأكلوا من طيبات ما رزقهم، وأن يشكروه على ما أنعم  به عليهم من حلال اللحوم، ولا يحرموها كما حرمها مقلدة المشركين؛ لأنه ليس  لهم إلا أن يحرموا ما حرمه الله عز وجل من ميتة ودم ولحم خنزير وما أهل به  لغيره تعالى.                     

**تحقق الكمال والطهر في تعلم الكتاب والحكمة في المساجد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين المباركة- ندرس كتاب الله،  آملين، راجين، طامعين في ذلك الموعود الذي جاء على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) .ولم يرغب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم في هذه القضية بالذات؟ لعلمه أن هذه الأمة لن تكمل ولن تسعد، لن  تسمو ولن ترتفع إلا إذا اجتمعت في بيوت ربها على كتابه وهدي نبيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ومن طالبنا بالدليل وقال: ما البرهنة على ما تقول؟ نقول: أيام  كانت هذه الأمة تتعلم الكتاب والحكمة في بيوت ربها من أهل الكتاب والحكمة  بلغت من الكمال شيئاً -والله- ما بلغته أمة على وجه الأرض، كمال الطهر  والصفاء، كمال العزة والكرامة والسمو والعلو والآداب والأخلاق، في خلال خمس  وعشرين سنة فقط حملت راية الكتاب والسنة إلى ما وراء نهر الصين شرقاً وإلى  ديار الأندلس غرباً، ولا تملك صواريخ ولا هيدروجين ولا ذرة، وإنما إيمان  صادق ويقين ثابت ومعرفة، علم بالكتاب والسنة. ومن أراد أن يرد علينا  فليتفضل، فليجمع أهل قرية من قرى العالم الإسلامي سواء كانوا عرباً أو  عجماً، يجمعهم بنية أن يتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة ليزكوا ويسموا ويطهروا،  ويجمعهم بنسائهم وأطفالهم وذلك كل ليلة وطول العام من صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة  العشاء، ويجلس لهم رباني يعلم الكتاب والحكمة كجلوسنا هذا، ليلة آية والتي  بعدها حديث، الليلة آية والتي بعدها حديث طول العام. ولينظروا: فإن بقي  جهل فليطالبونا بغرامة، وإن انتفى الجهل فوالله! ما يبقى زناً ولا قمار ولا  رباً ولا سرقة ولا تلصص ولا حسد ولا بغضاء ولا كبر ولا ظلم، ويصبح أهل تلك  القرية كأنهم أسرة واحدة متحابين في الله، متآخين في دين الله، متعاطفين  متراحمين برحمة الله، وتعالوا بالعالم ليشاهد من بعيد أنوار تلك القرية.  وقد جربتم الشيوعية والاشتراكية والمبادئ الغربية، فأين وصلت هممكم  وأخلاقكم وآدابكم وعزتكم وسيادتكم أيام كنتم تقولون: اشتراكيتنا نوالي من  يواليها ونعادي من يعاديها؟ أرونا عزنا وكمالنا وسعادتنا وطهرنا وصفاءنا،  هل هناك من يرد على هذا غير المجانين؟ أما العقلاء فحاشاهم. إن لله سنناً  لا تتبدل ولا تتغير، واقرءوا دائماً:  فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ  تَبْدِيلًا وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلًا  [فاطر:43]، ومن  ثَمَّ فالطعام يشبع، ترقت الشعوب ووصلت إلى القمر فهل استغنوا عن الطعام،  فما أصبح الطعام يشبعهم لا خبز ولا تمر ولا لبن؟ والنار تحرق، فهل تعطلت  هذه السنة وأصبحت النار ما تحرق؟ والحديد يقطع، فهل أصبح الحديد الآن ما  يقطع؟إن لله سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير شاءها كذلك، ومن ذلك سنته في أن من  عرف الله فأنتجت له المعرفة حب الله فأحبه، أنتجت له خوف الله فخافه؛ فإنه  بذلك يستطيع أن يستقيم على منهج الحق والعدل والخير والطهر والصفاء، سنن لا  تتبدل أبداً. ونطالب ببرهنة: فنقول: هيا نذهب إلى أية قرية من قرى العالم  الإسلامي في صدق، فنجد أن أعلمهم بالله أتقاهم له، أقلهم شراً وفساداً، وأن  أجهلهم بالله ومحابه ومساخطه أكثرهم فسقاً وفجوراً وخيانة وكذباً، فمن  يرد؟ لم إذاً؟ ما الذي يمنع أمة الإسلام أن تعود إلى بيوت ربها؟ تحمل  نساءها وأطفالها ساعتين من المغرب إلى العشاء فقط يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة  ويزكون أنفسهم، ما المانع؟ ما وجدنا لذلك مانعاً أبداً، رأينا اليهود،  النصارى، البوذيين، المشركين، الشيوعيين، الكل إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب  ودقت الساعة السادسة يقف دولاب العمل، لا مصنع ولا متجر ولا مطعم ولا مقهى،  وتذهب تلك الجماعات من النساء والأطفال والرجال إلى الملاهي، إلى المقاهي،  إلى الملاعب، إلى المساخط، ولا لوم فإنهم أموات:  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ  فَهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  [البقرة:171]. فما المانع لنا؟ هيا نجرب في قرية  فقط، فإن قيل: ما نستطيع، قلنا: لم ما نستطيع؟ ما الذي يقف في وجهنا؟ هل  التجارة تتعطل، هل الصناعة تقف؟ إن أرباب التجارة والصناعة الذين نجري  وراءهم ونقلدهم يوقفون أعمالهم مع غروب الشمس، لم ما قالوا: تعطلت تجارتنا  وصناعتنا؟   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          وها نحن مع هذه الآيتين من كتاب الله من سورة البقرة، فهيا  نتلوهما.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ   *  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ  اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:172-173].هذه لو يكررها أهل المسجد  ثلث ساعة ويحفظها الأطفال والنساء والرجال ويفهمون معناها ويطبقونه  فستتغير الحياة رأساً على عقب، يصبحون خلقاً غير هذا الخلق الهابط، عرف  العدو هذا، المجوس واليهود والنصارى عرفوا هذا منذ ألف سنة، عرفوا أن الروح  التي بها الحياة هي القرآن العظيم، أن النور الذي به الهداية إلى السعادة  والكمال هو القرآن، فصرفوا المسلمين بالسحر والتدجيل والحيل، صرفوهم عن  القرآن، وأصبح القرآن لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى، لا تسمع من يقرأ القرآن إلا  إذا كان في البيت ميت، وهل أفقنا؟ ما أفقنا. أينزل الله كتابه يحمل العلم  والمعرفة والهداية ونعرض عنه ونقرؤه على الموتى؟ لم لا نجتمع عليه في بيوت  ربنا ندرسه ونتعلمه؟ لعلنا ما نحن في حاجة إلى هذا، حسبنا كليات العلم  ومدارس التربية، أهذا يكفي؟ إليكم صورة ربانية: ماذا تعرفون عن رسول الله؟  أليس هو الذي أنزل عليه القرآن؟ أليس الذي أمر ببيان القرآن وتفسيره؟ يقول  يوماً لـعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ( يا ابن أم عبد ) يكنيه تدليلاً  له، ( يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن. فيعجب عبد الله ويقول:  سبحان الله! أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري. وأخذ  عبد الله يقرأ بإلهام، فقرأ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا  [النساء:1] حتى بلغ قول الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ  إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى  هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41] وإذا بعيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  تذرفان وهو يقول: حسبك ) . أين أمة الإسلام؟ أين مظاهر الكمال فيها؟ الآن  الركض المتواصل بين طلبة العلم وبين الأمة بكاملها -إلا من رحم الله- على  الأكل والشرب والنكاح، إذاً: أصبحنا كالآخرين، ما نستطيع أن نتفرغ ساعة  بأبنائنا ونسائنا لنسمع كلام الله ونحثهم ونحضهم على فهمه وتطبيقه والعمل  به، لأنه سلم كمالنا ورقينا في الدنيا والآخرة.                               

** علة نداء المؤمنين بلفظ الإيمان ومقاصده                                                                                                   * *

                               اسمع هذا النداء:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:172] لبيك اللهم لبيك، أما نادانا؟ هل نقول: لا، ما نحن بمؤمنين؟  أعوذ بالله! عبد الله بن مسعود يقول لنا: إذا سمعت الله تعالى يقول: (يا  أيها الذين آمنوا) فأرعها سمعك، أعطها أذنك. لم يا عبد الله ؟ لأنه خير  تؤمر به أو شر تنهى عنه. وهل أنت ترضى بفقدان الخير أو بحلول الشر؟ إذاً:  كيف لا تسمع؟ناداهم بعنوان الإيمان، لم يا أبنائي؟ لأن المؤمن حي كامل  الحياة يسمع، يبصر، ينطق، يعي ويفهم، يأخذ ويترك، قادر على أن يفعل لأنه  حي، لو كان كافراً ميتاً فلن يناديه ولن يكلفه، فهو ميت، أتضع بين يديك  ميتاً وتأخذ تأمره: قم صل، قم اغتسل من جنابتك، أد حقوقك؟! فلكمال الحياة  يناديهم الله عز وجل إما ليأمرهم بما فيه خيرهم، أو لينهاهم عما فيه شرهم،  أو لينذرهم عما فيه مخاوف لهم وعواقب سوء، أو يبشرهم بما يزيد في فرحهم  وسرورهم، أو ليعلمهم، أما أن يناديهم لا لشيء فتعالى الله عن اللهو واللعب،  تعالى الله علواً كبيراً.                                                                      

** أمر المؤمنين بالأكل من طيبات الرزق                                                                                                   * *

                               فماذا قال لهم الآن؟ ماذا قال لنا؟  كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ  مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172] أولاً،  وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ   [البقرة:172] ثانياً  إِنْ كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ  [البقرة:172].  كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172]، والطيبات جمع  طيب، ما الطيب يا أبنائي؟ الحلال، وهو ما انحلت عقدة الحظر منه وأصبح  مأذوناً فيه من مالكه مباحاً، هذا هو الحلال. كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172] هل من رازق غير الله؟ المرأة تقول: أنا الذي  طهوت الطعام وأنا الذي فعلته، نقول لها: وأنتِ من خلقكِ؟ يداك من شغلهما؟  عقلكِ من قاده؟ من علمكِ؟ ما هو إلا الله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ   [البقرة:172] من لم يشكر نعم الله ما عبد الله، وقد عرفنا أن علة الحياة  بكاملها وسر هذا الوجود الذكر والشكر، أراد الله عز وجل أن يذكر ويشكر  فأوجد هذه العوالم وأوجد البشر ليذكروه ويشكروه، فمن أعرض عن ذكر الله تمزق  وتلاشى، ومن كفر نعم الله تمزق وخسر نهائياً.أما الذكر فمعروف، الصلاة  التي نصليها نفتتحها بذكر الله: الله أكبر، ونختمها بـ(السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته)، وما بين الافتتاح والسلام كله ذكر: الله أكبر، سبحان الله،  قراءة القرآن، كله ذكر.إذاً: وأعظم من هذا أننا نحن -المؤمنين بحق- الذين  ننادى لا يمكن أن تمضي الساعة والساعتان على أحدنا ولا يذكر الله أبداً،  إلا إذا نام فقط، القلوب والألسنة متفقة متواطئة، يذكر القلب فيتبعه  اللسان، ويذكر اللسان فيتبعه القلب؛ لأن ذكر الله غذاءنا الروحي، لأن ذكر  الله حصننا الحصين، لا تستطيع الشياطين أن تدخل على قلب صاحبه يذكر الله،  ولا تحتله أبداً، والذين يتركون ذكر الله تحتل الشياطين قلوبهم وتعبث بها  كما شاءت. وقد تقول: يا شيخ! كيف هذا الكلام؟ فأقول: الذي يجري إلى معصية  من دفعه؟ من حسنها؟ من زينها إن لم يكن الشيطان؟ وقد عرفتم أن الخناس ذاك  الذي يوسوس، فإذا لاح في الأفق (أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم) انخنس  وانكسر وسكت، ما يقوى، وعرفنا أن أهل التقوى التي هي طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله  وطاعة أولي الأمر فيما أمر الله به ونهى عنه، هذه الطاعة هي التي تزكي  النفس البشرية وتطيبها وتطهرها، بمعنى أن ما نقوم به من عبادات يزكي أنفسنا  يغسلها ينظفها يطهرها، وما نتجنب من المعاصي والذنوب وغير ذلك من الذي  يخبثها ويدسيها، فإذا اتقينا الله وخفنا منه فعملنا بما أمر وتركنا ما نهى  عنه وزجر احتفظنا بطهارة أرواحنا، احتفظنا بزكاة نفوسنا، فإذا جاء العدو  يريد أن يغزوك تلوح على الفور أنوار التقوى فيشاهدها فيهرب، كالرادار  الممتاز الآن في مطاردة العدو، ولنقرأ لذلك دائماً:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا  هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ  *  وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الغَيِّ ثُمَّ لا  يُقْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:201-202] إخوان من؟ إخوان الشياطين، فهل يصبح  الآدمي أخاً للشياطين؟ أي نعم، إذا تزيا بزيهم ونطق بمنطقهم ولبس لباسهم  وعمل عملهم فهو واحد منهم، أما قال تعالى:  مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ  [هود:119].                                                                     

** حقيقة الشكر                                                                                                   * *

                                يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ  مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:172] وحده، فما هو الشكر؟  نريد أن نشكر، فما هو الشكر؟ الشكر مادته مأخوذة من الظهور، شكرت الدابة:  إذا ظهر سمنها بالعلف الذي قدمته لها، شكرت فهي شكور، فالشكر -إذاً- إظهار  النعمة، وذلك يتم بثلاثة أمور: أولاً: الاعتراف للمنعم بقلبك ولسانك، ما  هذا الثوب الذي ترتديه؟ من الله، ما هذه السيارة التي تركبها؟ من الله، ما  هذه المرأة التي في بيتك؟ من الله، كل شيء من الله لا من زيد أو عمرو،  فالاعتراف بالنعمة لله، فما بنا من نعمة إلا وهي من الله. ثانياً: الاعتراف  باللسان بأن تحمد الله عز وجل على نعمه، أكلت فقل: الحمد لله، شربت فقل:  الحمد لله، ركبت الدابة والسيارة فقل: الحمد لله، نزلت فقل: الحمد لله، نمت  فقل: الحمد لله، استيقظت فقل: الحمد لله، وتتبع سيرة رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فقد كان يستيقظ من النوم فيقول: ( الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعدما  أماتني وإليه النشور )، ( الحمد لله الذي رد علي روحي وعافاني في جسدي ).  وما رفعت مائدته بين يديه بعد الفراغ من الأكل إلا قال: ( الحمد لله حمداً  كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه غير مكفي ولا مودع ولا مستغنى عنه ربنا ).فالشكر:  الاعتراف بالنعمة للمنعم أولاً. ثانياً: النطق بها وحمده والثناء بها  عليه. ثالثاً: صرفها فيما يحب، فمن صرفها فيما يكره فوالله! ما شكر، وكيف  تصرف النعمة فيما يحب الله؟                                                                      

** كيفية شكر نعمة العلم                                                                                                   * *

                               هيا نبدأ بالنعم القائمة عندنا، نعمة العلم نعمة، إذاً:  شكرها كيف يتم؟ هل في المقاهي والملاهي؟ هل في قضاء العطلة في لندن؟ بم يتم  شكر الله على نعمة العلم؟ أولاً: بالعمل به. ثانياً: بتعليمه غيرك، فإن لم  تعمل به فأنت كافر النعمة -والله- وجاحدها، أين هي النعمة؟ فإن عملت ولم  تعمل فأنت أيضاً غير معترف بفضلها ولا بكمالها ولا بأجرها ولا بحسناتها، لم  لا تعلمها؟ وهكذا أصبح العالم في القرية في المدينة في أي مكان يعلم ويعمل  ويعلم.   

** كيفية شكر نعمة الصحة البدنية                                                                                                   * *

                               ننتقل إلى شكر القوة البدنية، فهذه نعمة أم لا؟ لو مرضت  يوماً فقط عرفت قيمتها، هذه النعمة من أعظم النعم، صحة البدن والقدرة على  القول والعمل، هذه النعمة كيف نشكر الله تعالى عليها؟ أولاً: الاعتراف بأن  هذه الصحة من الله عز وجل. ثانياً: نحمده في كل مناسبة: الحمد لله.. الحمد  لله. ثالثاً: ألا نعمل بها معصية من المعاصي. ونبدأ من ذلك باللسان، لا  تغتب مؤمناً، لا تسب مؤمناً، لا تؤذ مؤمناً، لا تنطق ببذاء، لا تنطق بسوء  أبداً، حتى تشكر نعمة الله على المنطق والنطق. ونعمة العين انظر بها إلى  كتاب الله، انظر بها إلى الآيات الكونية، انظر بها الطريق إلى بيتك، انظر  بها إلى كتابك الذي تقرؤه، انظر بها إلى أولادك لتحبهم وتفرح بهم، أما أن  تنظر بعينيك إلى ما حرم الله عليك فوالله! لأنت كافر بهذه النعمة، وما شكرت  الله. وهل هناك أشياء غير مسموح لنا النظر إليها؟ أي نعم، كل محارم  المؤمنين لا يحل النظر إليها، لا يحل لك أن تقلب عينيك في امرأة ليست من  محارمك، وسواء كانت في الشارع أو في الطيارة، غض بصرك وطأطئ رأسك ولا تلتفت  إليها، وما لك إلا النظرة الضرورية الأولى، وإلا فما شكرت نعمة البصر.  والسمع نعمة أم لا؟ سلوا أهل الصمم: كيف حالكم؟ في كرب، ما يسمعون، فهذه  النعمة كيف تشكر، هذه تشكر بسماع الحق، تشكر بسماع ذكر الله، تشكر بسماع  كلام يفيد وينفع، أما أنك تصغي إلى عاهرة تغني أو إلى ماجن ساقط هابط يغني  فوالله! ما شكرت هذه النعمة، لقد كفرتها وسيؤدي بك هذا الكفر إلى ويلات، قد  تموت على سوء الخاتمة. وإن قلتم: ما هذا التشديد يا شيخ؟ قلت: أما عرفتم  لماذا؟ إن أمريكا والصين واليابان وأوروبا والعالم آيسون من الصعود إلى  الملكوت الأعلى والنزول في الفراديس العلا، آيسون بالمرة، ونحن نرجو ونأمل،  إذاً: فإذا صمنا الدهر كله فذلك لا يضر، وإلا فكيف ترقى، كيف تخترق مسافة  سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة سنة ساعة خروج روحك، كيف تنزل في الملكوت الأعلى؟ لو  طلب منك أن لا تأكل فلا تأكل، أو أن لا تشرب فلا تشرب، أو أن تقف في مكان  لا تتحرك فإنك تقف، لم؟ لأن الغاية عظيمة. ومع هذا فما حرمه الله علينا من  السماع وكلام البذاءة ما منعه إلا لأنه يلوث أرواحنا ويخبث نفوسنا ويحول  بيننا وبين حب الله ورضاه. إذاً: عرفتم الصحة البدنية، إذا مررت بأخيك يحمل  حملاً ثقيلاً فاحمل معه ساعده، وإذا كنت ما تستطيع فادع له بالعون من الله  عز وجل.                                                                      

** كيفية شكر نعمة المال                                                                                                   * *

                               وننتقل إلى نعمة الدينار والدرهم، فهذه نعمة معروفة أم لا؟  هي السلم لعيشنا وحياتنا، والله يقول:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ  أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  [النساء:5]، حياتنا  تقوم على الدينار والدرهم، به نشتري اللباس والطعام والسكن والمركوب  ونعالج المريض، هذا تدبير الله عز وجل، لو صرف قلوب البشرية في يوم ما عن  الدينار والذهب والفضة فإنها تكسد وتصبح أوساخاً فقط، وعندنا علم اليقين أن  يوماً -والله- قريباً سيخرج فيه أحدنا بصدقة الذهب فما يجد من يقبلها،  والوقت قريب جداً. إذاً: هذا المال الذين يشترون به ما يسمونه بالصحن  الهوائي كان يساوي مبالغ مالية طائلة ما يملكها أمثالنا، يبلغ خمسين أو  ستين ألفاً، فعرف العدو الماكر إبليس وجنده أن هذا ما يفسد على هذه الأمة  عقولها ولا قلوبها، ونحن نريد دمارها وخرابها، فأنزلوا ثمنه حتى أصبح بألفي  ريال أو بثلاثة، وأصدر فتيا ربانية إلهية سماوية أعلم أهل الأرض -فيما  نعرف- وأتقاهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز بحرمة هذا، ووزعت الفتيا وكتب  في الجرائد، وإخوانكم الهابطون يتحدون الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وبعضهم  فقراء ولا تشعر إلا والدش على السطح، البيت الواحد فيه أربعة أو خمسة بحسب  السكان في المدينة، فهل المؤمنون عرفوا الله حقيقة؟ أنا في حيرة، المؤمن  يقول كلمة فيرتبك ويضطرب، ويبحث ويقول: كيف وقعت هذه المحنة؟ بكيف بهذا  الذي يتحدى، وتحدوا أيضاً حكومة القرآن، وأصدرت بياناتها وأبطلتها، وهم إلى  الآن يتحدون. نعرف مؤمنين في القرى إذا قال الشيخ: هذا حرام يبتعد عنه  نهائياً وهو أمي، يقول: أنا سألت فقال الشيخ: ما يجوز هذا، فما يدخله بيته!  ونحن ندعي العلم والمعرفة والصناعة ونتحدى الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، فهل  يجوز؟ واسمعوا وبلغوا: لو دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بيتك وفيه عاهرة  تغني أو ماجن راقص يرقص، فماذا تقول؟ وفي مدينته وتحت رايته: لا إله إلا  الله، محمد رسول الله، هذه -والله العظيم- وحدها لو وعاها ذو وعي أو معرفة  لمزق هذا، وإن أكره بالتعذيب والضرب فإنه يهاجر ولا يتحدى رسول الله  ويغضبه. والله! لقد كتبت كتاباً بالعبارات التي سمعتم، وأعطيناه لصاحب دش  مقابل المسجد النبوي، ولا أدري من هو هذا، فوالله! ما التفت ولا تغير، وقلت  لكم: والله! لو كان يهودياً لخجل واحترم هذا الكتاب والكلام وتركه، فهل  عرفتم وضعنا أم لا؟ إننا منحدرون، ما علة هذا يا شيخ؟ الجهل بالله، مؤمن  مقلد، اسأله عن الله، ما عرفه، فكيف يحبه أو يخافه. لكن المحنة أن يعرف أن  هناك علماً وعلماء يجب أن يسألهم ولا يسأل، والله تعالى يقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا  أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]، وجاهد نفسك،  إذا قال عالم: هذا باطل فلا تجعله حقاً أبداً.  وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ   [البقرة:172] نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة بالاعتراف بها وحمد الله بالألسن عليها  وبإنفاقها في محابه وإبعادها عن مساخطه،  إِنْ كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ  تَعْبُدُونَ  [البقرة:172]، ألستم تدعون تقولون: إننا مؤمنون؟ تقولون: لا  إله إلا الله أم لا؟ تقولون: لا نعبد إلا الله؟ إذاً: إن كنتم كذلك فاشكروا  الله، ومن قال: لا فقد كذب.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى وهو يعلم ويربي عباده المؤمنين به، يقول لهم:   إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ  وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:173]، هذا الذي حرم أو حرم  رسوله باسم الله، ككل ذي ناب من السباع وذي مخلب من الطيور، فما هذه  المحرمات الممنوعة المحظورة التي لم يسمح لنا ربها ومالكها بأن نأكلها؟  أربعة: أولاً: الميتة، فالحيوان المأكول اللحم كالأنعام من الإبل والبقر  والغنم والأرانب والغزلان إذا مات بدون عملية التذكية فهو ميتة، ولا يحل  لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يأكلها، لم؟ فيها جراثيم فيها أمراض فيها كذا، حاشاه  سبحانه أن يحرم شيئاً لا خطر فيه ولا ضرر، والله! ما كان، وإن كابر الأطباء  الدنيا. الثاني: الدم، ما هو الدم؟ هو القاني الأحمر، هذا الدم الذي يتجمع  إذا ذبحت الشاة أو البعير أو البقرة ووضع له إناء يجمع فيه، أما الدم مع  العظام مع اللحوم فما فيه شيء، الدم المسفوح المصبوب صباً، فهذا الدم  المسفوح حرام، أما المختلط باللحم والعظم فلا شيء فيه. الثالث: لحم  الخنزير، حرمه لم؟ لأنه يورث الدياثة، والديوث لا يدخل الجنة، بهذا أعلن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الديوث هو الذي يرضى الخبث في أهله، والذي  يأكل لحم الخنزير ويتربى عليه يصبح ديوثاً، يقدم امرأته أو أخته للآخر وهو  يبتسم، أما رأيتموهم في أوروبا يكونون جالسين في المرقص فيقول لزوجه: قومي  ارقصي مع فلان، أو يأتي فلان فيأخذها يقول: تعالي نرقص، ويرقص مع امرأة  فلان وهو جالس؛ لأنهم أكلوا الخنزير ففقدوا الفحولة والمروءة. وعندنا كلمة  نبلغها للنساء حفظناها عن عائشة أمنا قالت: الديوثة من النساء التي يسمع  صوتها الضيف في حجرتها. فبلغوها، الديوثة من النساء من هي؟ التي يسمع صوتها  ضيف زوجها في حجرته وهي ترفع في صوتها. والله تعالى أسأل أن يحيي قلوبنا  وأن يردنا إلى الصراط المستقيم حتى نعرف الله ونحبه ونخشاه. وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                             


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (111) 
الحلقة (118)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (77) 


إن الله عز وجل طيب لا يقبل إلا الطيب، ولا يرتضي لعباده المؤمنين إلا  الطيب من المآكل والمشارب، لذلك فإنه سبحانه قد أحل لهم الطيبات من هذه  المآكل والمشارب وحرم عليهم الخبيث منها، فلم يأذن لهم بأكل الميتة ولا  الدم المسفوح ولا الخنزير؛ لأن هذه كلها تحمل نجاسة عينية، كما حرم عليهم  أكل ما أهل به لغيره سبحانه لأنها تحمل نجاسة معنوية، أما من اضطر إلى أكل  شيء من هذه المحرمات فإن له ذلك على قدر الحاجة والإبقاء على حياته ولا  يزيد على ذلك. 

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله  راجين أن ينالنا ذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، وهو قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا هذا يا ولي المؤمنين ويا متولي الصالحين.  وقد انتهى بنا التفسير إلى هذه الآيات المباركات: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ   *   إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ  وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا  عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   [البقرة:172-173].شرعنا في دراسة هذه الآيات في الدرس السابق، وإليكم  خلاصتها: ‏                                

** نداء المؤمنين لشرفهم                                                                                                   * *

                               أولاً: من المنادي بقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [البقرة:172]؟ إنه الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، ومن المنادَى؟ نحن المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، فلنذكر هذا ولا ننسه، وهو شرف وأي شرف أن ينادينا رب السماوات  والأرض وما بينهما، رب العالمين. وقد علمتم -وزادكم الله علماً- أن سر هذا  الشرف هو الإيمان، لو ما كنا مؤمنين لما كنا أهلاً لينادينا عز وجل، ولكن  إيماننا هو السبب، وعلة ذلك أيضاً أن المؤمنين أحياء يسمعون نداء ربهم  ويجيبونه، إن أمرهم فعلوا وإن نهاهم تركوا وإن علمهم علموا، وإن بشرهم  استبشروا، وإن حذرهم حذروا؛ لكمال حياتهم.                                                                      

** أمر المؤمنين بالأكل من طيب الزرق وشكر الله الرزاق                                                                                                   * *

                                يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ  مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172] هذه منة أخرى امتن بها علينا؛ إذ أذن لنا  بأن نأكل من طيبات ما رزقنا، والمشركون الوثنيون الجهال الفاسقون أكلوا ما  حرم الله من الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما وضعوه لآلهتهم الباطلة وأوثانهم  الملعونة، وحرم عليهم مشايخهم ما أحل الله، فحرموا السوائب وما إلى ذلك  مما كان المشركون يحرمونه على أنفسهم. أما نحن -المؤمنين- فقد آمنا بالله  وبلقائه وبكتابه الذي أنزله على رسوله وهو هذا الكتاب، فنحن أذن لنا بأن  نأكل من الطيبات، جمع طيب، وهو ما كان حلالاً غير مستقذر، الطيب: ما كان  حلالاً، أي: أذن الله لنا في أكله أو شربه، وكان غير مستقذر، ما فيه قذر  ولا وسخ، لا بد من الجمع بين الحلية وبين الطيب، وإن كان فيه أوساخ وقذر  فما نأكله إلا في حالة الضرورة كما سيأتي. قال تعالى:  كُلُوا مِنْ  طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ [البقرة:172] من الرازق؟ الله. وإياك أن يخطر  ببالك أن هناك رازقاً سوى الله، فجميع المأكولات والمشروبات من خلقها؟ من  أوجدها؟ من سخرنا لطلبها والحصول عليها؟ من أذن لنا في تناولها؟ إذاً: كل  ذلك من رزق الله، فكلوا مأذوناً لكم من طيبات ما رزقناكم، وبعد هذا فاشكروا  إذاً، أم أنك تأكل الغلة وتسب الملة كما تقول العجائز من العرب والمسلمين،  أيجوز هذا؟ تأكل وتشرب ولا تقول: الحمد لله، أيصح هذا؟ أي جحود وأي كنود  وأي إساءة أدب أعظم من هذ؟ تجلس على مائدة أخيك فتأكل وتشرب بإذنه وبعد ذلك  لا تقول شيئاً! فهذا لن يصح عقلاً أبداً. إذاً: فبما أنه أذن لنا في  الطيبات التي رزقناها أمرنا بشكره.                                                                      

** أركان الشكر                                                                                                   * *

                               وقد عرفتم الشكر زادكم الله معرفة، الشكر يتكون من ثلاثة:  أولاً: شكر القلب، اعترف بقلبك بأن هذا الطعام أو الشراب أو الكساء أو  المركوب أو المسكن هو من الله. ثانياً: ترجم عن ذلك الذي وقع في قلبك  بكلمة: الحمد لله، عندما تنظر إلى النعمة وتعرف أنها من الله المنعم بها لا  تجد بداً من أن تقول: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله، أما الغافل الذي لا يعترف  بالمنعم فكيف يحمده؟ إلا إذا قلد المؤمنين وكان يقول إذا فرغ من الطعام:  الحمد لله، فنحن لا نقلد، نحن أولاً ننظر إلى النعمة ومن أنعم بها علينا،  فنجد أنفسنا مضطرين إلى حمده وشكره والثناء عليه، فلا نلبث أن نقول: الحمد  لله. وهكذا من أكل من شرب من لبس من ركب، كل من حصلت له نعمة فليعترف بها  في قلبه أولاً ثم يعلن عنها بلسانه بكلمة: الحمد لله. ثالثاً: أن يصرف تلك  النعمة فيما من أجله أنعم الله تعالى بها عليه، وهنا وقفنا وقفات،  والخلاصة: أن نعمة المال شكر الله تعالى عليها أن لا تنفق درهماً واحداً في  معصية الله، أيعطيك أخوك السلاح لتقاتله؟ فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن ينفق  درهماً واحداً وهبه الله وأعطاه إياه في معصية الله، لا في خمر ولا زناً  ولا لباس ولا سفر، أنعم الله عليك بهذه النعمة فأنفقها حيث أذن لك في  إنفاقها، أما أن تتحداه وتنفقها ضده وهو ساخط غير راض فإنك تحارب الله،  ولولا حلمه لسلبها فور إعطائك، فأحلم به تعالى!فهل فهم السامعون والسامعات؟  هل يجوز لمؤمن أو مؤمنة أن يشتري ما حرم الله ليلبس أو يركب أو يأكل،  والله! لا يجوز. ثانياً: نعمة البدن، عرفنا أن صحتك نعمة جلى، فلا تبدد  طاقة من طاقاتك في معصية الله ولو أن تمشي خطوات إلى معصية، وسمعك بصرك  نطقك لسانك يداك رجلاك كل هذا نعمة الله عليك، فإياك أن تنفقها في سخطه  وعدم رضاه، ومعنى هذا: لا تمش إلى باطل ولا إلى منكر ولا تسافر إليه، ولا  تنظر إلى محرم ولا تسمعه ولا تتكلم به ولا تتناوله بيدك ولا تمش إليه  برجلك. قد يقال: قيدتنا يا شيخ! فأقول: أي نعم، نحن -كما تعرفون- وقف على  الله، وأنتم تعرفون الوقف، كعمارة هي وقف على طلبة العلم، هل يجوز أن تنفق  في غيرهم؟ وقف على المهاجرين، هل يعطى مالها لغيرهم؟ وقف على مسجد، هل يعطى  لغير المسجد، ونحن وقف أم لا؟ وآية الوقف هي قوله تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ  صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *   لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   [الأنعام:162-163]، هذا الأمر للرسول وأتباعه وراءه أم لا؟فصحتنا وقف على  الله، فالذي يبيت ساهراً أمام فيديو أو تلفاز ينقل الباطل ويعرض الشر  والسوء هل يجوز أن ينظر إليه بعينين وهبه الله إياهما، هل يجوز أن يصغي  ويسمع الباطل والمنكر وقد وهبه الله سمعه، هل يجوز أن يضيع الساعة  والساعتين في غير خدمة الله وطاعته؟ والله! ما يجوز. إذاً: ماذا تريد منا  يا شيخ؟ أريد أن نكون أولياء الله، وهل هناك مرتبة أسمى أو أعلى منها؟ نريد  أن نكون أولياء الله، لا نأكل ولا نشرب ولا نسمع ولا ننظر ولا نأخذ ولا  نعطي ولا ننام ولا نستيقظ ولا نأكل إلا من أجله ووفق مراده، ومن زلت قدمه  منا فغلط استغفر وتاب وعاد إلى ربه، إلى متى؟ حتى تدق الساعة وننتقل إلى  الملكوت الأعلى. إذاً: ونعمة العلم بم يكون شكرها؟ بعد الاعتراف بها وحمد  الله عليها يكون بالعمل بهذا العلم الذي علمك الله، ثم بتعليمه سواك من  عباد الله، اشكر هذه النعمة ولا تكفرها، أما عالم يعرف كل شيء ولم يعمل فأي  علم هذا؟ هو أجهل الخلق، يعمل ولا يعلم غيره ويجحد هذا العلم ويكتمه، هذا  كفر هذه النعمة وما بينها وما شكر الله عليها، وبهذا ينتشر العلم بين  المؤمنين المؤمنات، فمن علم شيئاً علمه غيره.                                                                      

** استلزام عبادة الله تعالى شكر نعمه                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:172] لا لغيره  إِنْ  كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ  [البقرة:172] . وقوله تعالى:  إِنْ كُنتُمْ  إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ  [البقرة:172] هذا تذكير، إذا كنتم تعبدون الله إذاً  فاشكروه على ما أولاكم ووهبكم وأعطاكم، ولأن النعم كلها تدور على الذكر  والشكر، ما من عبادة -سواء كانت من أعمال القلوب أو أعمال الألسن أو  الجوارح- إلا وهي مظهر من مظاهر ذكر الله وشكره. فبما أنكم تعبدونه إذاً  فشكره عبادة، فكلوا من طيبات ما رزقكم واشكروا له هذه النعم بذكره وصرف  النعمة في مرضاته.                                                                                                        
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما أهل به لغير الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:173]، وهو الذي ذبح باسم غير اسم الله، والإهلال: رفع الصوت، كما  يقال في هلال رمضان: انظر فقد طلع الهلال. فالذي يذبح الشاة أو الطير أو  العصفور ويقول: باسم فلان، هذا لا يؤكل ما دام بغير اسم الله ولو كان  سميناً نظيفاً صالحاً والتذكية جيدة وراقية، ما دام أنه ذكر اسم غير اسم  الله فلا يحل أكله، لم؟ تقدم أن قلنا: حين نشرب نقول: باسم الله أم لا؟ حين  نأكل نقول: بسم الله أم لا؟ لولا إذنه لنا فهل سنفعل؟ وقلنا: لا يحل لرجل  يشعل سيجارة ويقول: باسم الله، فهو كاذب، أو يتناول الخمر ويقول: باسم  الله، أو يتناول المحرم من الطعام ويقول: باسم الله، هذا كذب على الله، فما  دام أنه تعالى قد حرم ما أهل لغير الله فكيف يأكله والله ما أذن به، هذا  سمي عليه آخر، فإن كنت عبد هذا الذي سميت له فنعم، ولكن ما أنت بعبده، أنت  عبد الله وهذه نعمة الله.   وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:173] إذ كانوا لا يقولون: باسم الله، ولكن بالعزى أو مناة أو كذا،  ولما بعدنا عن القرآن ودراسته وما فيه وأصبحنا نقرؤه على الموتى فقط عم  الجهل العالم الإسلامي، أصبح المؤمنون والمؤمنات -والعياذ بالله تعالى-  يذبحون لغير الله، فشاة لسيدي عبد القادر ، وعجل لسيدي البدوي ، هذا شائع  في العالم الإسلامي، هو عند الذبح يقول: باسم الله، ولكن لمن هذه؟ هذه  لسيدي فلان، حتى بلغ بنا الجهل والهبوط أن المرأة في القرية أيام كنا  نستولد الدجاج من بيضه ونتركه لأمهاته، كانت المرأة تضع تحت الدجاجة عشر  بيضات ثم تحلق على واحدة بالفحم معلمة وتقول: هذه بيضة سيدي عبد القادر،  هذه بيضة سيدي مبروك أو سيدي البدوي، لم يا أماه؟ حتى يحفظ الله هذه  البيضات وتفقس عن فراخ ولا تفسد ولا تصاب بالمرض. إلى هذا الحد! ويغرس  الرجل غرساً فيجعل منطقة كلها زيتوناً ويجعل فيها شجرة لسيدي فلان، والله!  إنهم ليغرسون النخيل ويقولن: هذه نخلة سيدي فلان، فهم يمشون وراء أهل  الجاهلية خطوة بخطوة ولا غرابة ولا عجب، فمن علمهم؟ ما عرفوا، الشياطين  تحسن وتزين وتعلم والناس معرضون وغافلون وجهلاء. فلهذا إذا قيل: هذه شاة  سيدي البدوي فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يأكل منها قطعة لحم قط، هذا العجل لمن؟  لفلان، فلا يحل أبداً أن يأكل شيئاً منه، لقول الله تعالى:  وَمَا أُهِلَّ  بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:173]، وقوله من سورة المائدة:  وَمَا  ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  [المائدة:3]، والنصب: جمع نصب، وهو ما ينصب، كما  بلغنا أيام أصبح عندنا زعماء في البلاد العربية أنهم نصبوا لهم تذكارات،  ومن السنة إلى السنة يذبحون عندها، فهذا لا يحل أكله أبداً بنص كتاب الله.                                                                       

** ذكر أنواع الميتة                                                                                                   * *

                               وفي آية المائدة ذكر تعالى أنواع الميتة فقال:  حُرِّمَتْ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ  لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  [المائدة:3]، هذه كلها داخلة في  لفظ الميتة مفصلة فقط؛ لأن حال الموت سيكون بالتردي من جبل أو من السطح  إلى الأرض فيموت الحيوان، وأحياناً يكون موقوذاً بحجر أو بعصا فيموت،  أحياناً يختنق بين شجرتين تدخل الشاة رأسها بين غصنين فما تستطيع أن تخرج  رأسها فتموت، أو تكون مربوطة بحبل فتحاول أن تطلق نفسها فتختنق. فالموقوذة  والمتردية والنطيحة تنطحها أختها بقرنها فتقتلها، وما أكل السبع، الذئب  يجري وراءها فيأخذها، فهذه إن ماتت بدون تذكية فهي ميتة، من أدركها حية  والحياة مستقرة فيها تستطيع أن تعيش بعدها وذكاها حلت له:  إِلَّا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ  [المائدة:3]، أما إذا وجدها وقد أيس من حياتها حيث فارقتها  الروح وبقيت فيها بقية لا تنفع فهذه لا تذكى ولا تنفع، لا بد أن تكون  الحياة مستقرة فيها وإن كان بطنها مفقوءاً. وإذا صاد الصائد حيواناً وقال:  باسم الله وأطلق رصاصته، أو باسم الله وضربه بسيفه، فإن وجده حياً ذكاه وإن  وجده قد مات فهو حلال، لكن لو وجده حياً فبدل أن يذكيه لوى رأسه وقطعه  بيده فهذا ما يجوز، إن وجده حياً ذكاه، وإن وجده مات يأكله ولا حرج، هذا  مشروط بأن يقول: باسم الله ويرمي، فإن لم يسم الله فلا يأكل.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم)                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله تعالى:  غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ  [البقرة:173]، هذه  عامة وتحتاج إلى بعض الحفظ، فمن الباغي هذا؟ هذا يتناول البغاة الذين  يخرجون على إمام المسلمين، خرجوا عن الإمام وتحزبوا وتعصبوا بالجبال  والطرق، وهم خارج البلد، هؤلاء إن جاعوا لا يأكلون الميتة ولا الدم ولحم  الخنزير.الباغي: الذي يقطع طرقات المؤمنين وليس ضد الحكومة فقط، متسلط جبار  يروع المسافرين ليستولي على ما عندهم ويقتلهم، هذا الذي في الطرقات يبغي  على الناس هل يجوز له أن يأكل الحرام؟ لا يجوز، موته أولى، ما أذن الله له  فيه، لأنه قال:  غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ  [البقرة:173]، والعادي بمعنى:  المعتدي، فإذا خرج لمخرج باطل وسوء ليقتل المسلمين أو يأخذ أموالهم أو  يسلبهم ما عندهم فهذا المعتدي، فهذا إذا جاع لا يأكل الميتة. نظيره المسافر  إذا سافر لمعصية الله، سافر باغياً أو عادياً، لا يحل أن يتيمم ولا أن  يجمع الصلاة أو يقصرها؛ لأن سفره حرام لا يحل له ذلك السفر. ويدخل في قوله  تعالى: (غير باغ) أن يأكل القدر الذي يسد رمقه ويقيم صلبه، ولا يشبع من  الميتة أو الدم ولحم الخنزير، فإن طلب ما هو زائد على حاجته. كذلك الاعتداء  إذا كان في غير حاجة ماسة إلى أكل هذه الميتة، ويدخل في الاعتداء أيضاً  أنه لا يشبع ويمتلئ بطنه بالميتة أو بالمحرم؛ لأنه يأكل بالقدر الذي يحفظ  حياته ليذكر الله ويشكره، فلا بد من هذا الاستثناء:  غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا  عَادٍ  [البقرة:173] ظالم معتد متجاوز للحد، إلا أن مالكاً رحمه الله يرى  أنه إذا أكل فلا بأس أن يشبع، لكن ليس رغبة في الأكل من هذا الحرام، وإنما  يعرف أن الطريق والمسافة بعيدة ولا يمكنه أن يواصل سفره، فلهذا يأكل القدر  الذي يستطيع أن يسافر به ويواصل سفره، بل أجاز بعضهم أن يأخذ منها لأنه  يعلم أن الطريق بعيدة، فيأخذ هذا الفخذ من الشاة لكن لا على نية أن يأكله  إلا إذا خاف على نفسه الموت؛ لأنه لا يحل له أن يأكل مما حرم الله إلا إذا  خاف الموت والهلاك على نفسه، لا أن يأكله متلذذاً طالباً له، بل لا بد ألا  يأكل إلا حفاظاً على حياته ليعبد الله ربه، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  غَيْرَ  بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:173]، فإن كان باغياً أو  عادياً فعليه الإثم وحرام أن يأكل المحرم، لا ميتة ولا دم ولا لحم خنزير.  وعلل لذلك بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:173] غفور لمن  تاب رحيم بعباده، ولولا رحمته ما أذن لهم ولقال: موتوا ولا تأكلوا.   

** حكم ترك المضطر الأكل من المحرم مفضلاً الموت على ذلك                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا السؤال: هل يجوز للمؤمن أن يموت وبين يديه جيفة ميتة  أو لحم خنزير أو دم؟ الجواب: لا يحل له أن يرضى بالموت ولا يأكل، لم؟ لأنه  عصى الله عز وجل، أذن الله له فقال: ما نأكل، فهذا تعدي أم لا؟ فلا يحل له  أبداً أن يمتنع من الأكل حتى يموت أو من الشرب حتى يموت؛ لأن حياته لله؛  فكيف يقضي عليها لينقطع ذكره وشكره؟ فالله ما يرضى هذا لعباده، وحسبنا أننا  نسمع قوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:173].                                                                     

** تحريم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير                                                                                                   * *

                               وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ  وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ  [البقرة:173] لما أذن لنا في الحلال، وهو  اللبن والشاي والبن والعسل والبطيخ والتفاح، وما أكثر الحلال، فمن الحكمة  اكتفى بقوله:  مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:57]؛ لأن ذكر كل  الحلال صعب ما يتسع له الوقت ولا الورق، والذي هو حرام محدود يعد، فذكر  تعالى ما حرم علينا من المطاعم فقال:  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْمَيْتَةَ  [البقرة:173]، وهي كل ما مات حتف أنفه بدون تذكية له من بعير  أو بقرة أو كبش أو أو دجاجة أو عصفور، كل المأكولات من الأنعام والطيور،  اللهم إلا السمك والجراد، فميتة السمك وميتة الجراد أحلهما الله على لسان  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال: ( أحل لنا ميتتان: السمك والجراد ) فكل  ما مات حتف أنفه بدون تذكية فهو ميتة وحرام ولا يؤكل. ثانياً: الدم، بشرط  بأن يكون سائلاً مسفوحاً، أما الدم الذي هو ممتزج مختلط باللحم والعظم فلا  شيء فيه؛ لأنه من الصعب أن نصفي اللحوم ونزيل الدم، ما كلفنا الله بهذا،  فالدم الحرام الذي يؤذي هو الدم الذي يسيل حين تذبح الشاة أو البقرة أو  البعير، فكانوا يجعلون آنية تحتها ويجمعون الدم ويطبخونه. هذا الدم حرام،  وعلة تحريمه ما فيه من الضرر والأذى، والله! إن فيه أذى وضرراً وإن أكله  الكفار سمان الأجسام، فهم لا يعترفون، وإلا فهم يتأذون به، وسواء كان دم  حيوان أو طير. قال تعالى:  وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ  [البقرة:173]، والخنزير  حيوان معروف من أخبث الحيوانات، وهو ديوث، فلم لا نأكل لحم الخنزير؟ لأنه  يورثنا الدياثة؛ لأنه الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يغار على أنثاه، والديوث في  الإسلام والمسلمين من يرضى الخبث في أهله، والديوث لا يدخل الجنة. وبلغنا  عن أمنا عائشة أنها قالت: الديوثة من النساء تلك التي يسمع ضيفها صوتها في  حجرتها. هذه أمكم تقول هذا، يا معشر المؤمنات! اسمعن عائشة تقول لكن: إن  الديوثة من النساء هي التي ترفع صوتها حتى يسمعها ضيفها وهي في حجرتها.  فلتكن أصوات المؤمنات منخفضة على قدر الحاجة، وحتى أصوات الرجال، فلا تبدد  طاقتك فيما لا معنى له، أما قال تعالى:  وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ صَوْتِكَ   [لقمان:19]؟ تكلم بصوتك على قدر الحاجة كريالك في جيبك تخرجه على قدر حاجتك  تنفقها، فلا تبدد طاقتك فتتكلم بصوت عال، بل اخفض من صوتك وتأدب. هذا  الفحل فكيف بالمرأة؟ فهي من باب أولى أم لا؟ لأن صوتها يتأثر به الفحل، ومن  يمسح هذه الطبيعة والغريزة التي جبلنا الله عليها؟ صوت الأنثى في الحيوان  يتأثر به ذكور الحيوانات، فصوت الأنثى في البشر يتأثر به الرجل، ونحن نحافظ  على طهارة أرواحنا استعداداً للعروج إلى السماء، نخشى أن نموت والنفس  خبيثة فيبطل عملنا ونهلك.                                                                      

** حرمة كل أجزاء الخنزير                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ولحم الخنزير حرام، وهل شحمه لا بأس به؟ النص يقول:  اللحم؟ فما حكم الشحم؟الجواب: كل أجزائه محرمة، العظام والعصب والعنق والدم  والجلد أيضاً، ينبغي ألا يوجد في ديارنا ولا نسمح بتربيته أو وجوده في  بلادنا؛ إذ لا يحل أكله بأية صورة من الصور، وهل يوجد في المدينة خنازير؟  كلا. هل يوجد في المملكة خنازير؟ كل بلاد المسلمين يجب أن تطهر من هذا  الحيوان، لا خير فيه.                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيتين                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: نسمعكم دراسة هاتين الآيتين من الكتاب:قال المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيتين الكريمتين: بعد أن  بينت الآية السابقة حال الكفرة المقلدة لآبائهم في الشرك وتحريم ما أحل  الله من الأنعام؛ حيث سيبوا للآلهة السوائب وحموا لها الحامات وبحروا لها  البحائر؛ نادى الجبار عز وجل عباده المؤمنين:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا  [البقرة:172] أي: بالله رباً وإلهاً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد  رسولاً!  كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:57]   وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:172] ربكم على ما أنعم به عليكم من حلال  اللحوم ولا تحرموها كما حرمها مقلدة المشركين؛ فإنه تعالى لم يحرم عليكم  إلا أكل الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغيره تعالى.ومع هذا من  ألجأته الضرورة فخاف على نفسه الهلاك فأكل فلا إثم عليه، على شرط أن لا  يكون في سفره باغياً على المسلمين ولا عادياً يقطع الطريق عليهم، وذلك لأن  الله غفور لأوليائه التائبين إليه رحيم بهم لا يتركهم في ضيق ولا حرج ]،  هذا معنى الآيات.  

** هداية الآيتين                                                                                                   * *

                               في الآيتين هدايات إلهية: قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيتين: من هداية الآيتين: الندب إلى أكل  الطيبات من رزق الله تعالى في غير إسراف. ثانياً: وجوب شكر الله تعالى،  وذلك بالاعتراف بالنعمة له وحده وحمده عليها وعدم صرفها في معاصيه. ثالثاً:  حرمة أكل الميتة والدم المسفوح ] بهذا القيد، أي: السائل، لا العالق  بالعظم أو اللحم، [ ولحم الخنزير ]، وقد عرفتم أن كل أجزاء الخنزير محرمة، [  وما أهل به لغير الله ] سواء كان عبد القادر أو اللات أو عيسى أو موسى  عليهما السلام، كل ما قيل: هذا لفلان فهو له، إلا من قال: هذه لله فنعم.  رابعاً: جواز الأكل من المذكورات عند الضرورة، وهي خوف الهلاك، مع مراعاة  الاستثناء في الآية، وهو (غير باغ ولا عاد).خامساً: أذن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في أكل السمك والجراد وهما من الميتة، وحرم أكل كل ذي ناب من  السباع وذي مخلب من الطيور ]، فالذئب حلال أو حرام؟ له أنياب، والسبع النمر  الفهد، وذوات المخالب من الطيور كالبازات، كذلك نهى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم عن أكلها، كل ذي ناب من السباع وذي المخلب من الطير. وما الفرق بين  الميتة والميِّتة؟ هذه مسألة لغوية: ما الفرق بين الميِّت والميت؟ قالوا:  الميت من انقطعت حياته نهائياً، وأما الميِّت فهو في حياة ما مات، ومن هنا  قال الشاعر: ليس من مات فاستراح بميت إنما الميِّت ميت الأحياء.والآية  واضحة، فالميِّت يكون حياً ويموت، وأظهر من هذا كله قوله تعالى:  إِنَّكَ  مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ  [الزمر:30]، فهل لما نزلت الآية كان  الرسول ميتاً؟ لكن بحكم أنه سيموت قال تعالى:  إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ  مَيِّتُونَ  [الزمر:30]، فإذا أطلق لفظ الموت ننظر: فإذا كان بلفظ:  الميِّت أو الميِّتة فما انقطعت روحه ولا انتهت حياته، فكلمة (ميِّت) يصح  أن تطلق على حيوان مات، لكن الصواب أن تقول: ميت، أما الميِّت فما زال في  الحياة ويموت فيما بعد. والدم مقيد، فما كل دم حرام، فهناك دم حلال، فقيد  الدم هو المسفوح، ما معنى المسفوح؟ السائل، هل هذا الدم المسفوح من الشاة  أو البعير أو البقرة حرم لضرر يحصل منه أو لا لشيء وإنما تعبداً فقط؟  الجواب: لضرر، لأن الجراثيم عندما تذبح الشاة والحيوان تخرج مع ذلك الدم  فما تبقى في الجسم، فإذا ما ذبحت الشاة أو البعير بقيت تلك الجراثيم فيها،  فحرم الله الميتة لما فيها من الضرر، فإذا خرجت مع الدم واحتسينا الدم أو  طبخناه حصل نفس الضرر، فمن هنا من لطف الله ورحمته بعباده أنه حرم الميتة  لما فيها من الضرر وحرم الدم المسفوح السائل الذي تخرج معه الجراثيم لما  فيه من الأذى والضرر، وأما الشاة المريضة فتذبح وتؤكل، إذا ذبحها وسالت  الجراثيم والدم أكلها. وما علة تحريم لحم الخنزير؟ الجواب: لأنه يورث  الدياثة، وهي عدم الغيرة على الأنثى، فالحيوانات تغار على إناثها إلا  الخنزير فلا يغار، إذاً: فالديوث من الرجال هو الذي لا يغار على امرأته أو  أهله، وحكمه أنه لا يدخل الجنة، والديوثة من النساء تقول عنها عائشة هي  التي يسمع ضيفها صوتها في حجرتها. ومعنى هذا أن نتأدب ذكوراً وإناثاً فلا  نرفع أصواتنا إلا على قدر الحاجة، فإذا كنت تنادي بعيداً فارفع صوتك، أما  رفع الصوت بغير حاجة فتبديد للطاقة وتبذير لما أعطاك الله،  وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ  صَوْتِكَ  [لقمان:19]. اللهم ارزقنا الأدب معك والأدب في طلب العلم يا رب  العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (112) 
الحلقة (119)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (78) 

يبين الله عز وجل حال اليهود ويندد بصنيعهم من كتمان لما أنزل الله من  الكتاب والدين، وبيعهم له بعرض من الدنيا خسيس، جاحدين ما جاء به نبي الله  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وإرضاء لأهل الشرك والنفاق، رغبة في عطاياهم  وحرصاً على هداياهم، مخبراً سبحانه أن كل ما يأكلونه من ذلك إنما هو النار،  مع ما يصاحب ذلك من غضب الجبار، فلهم الويل والبوار.

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب  ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله  نفسر آيات الله وكلنا رجاء في أن يتحقق لنا ذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) اللهم اجعلنا منهم. وها  نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث من سورة البقرة: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ  فَمَا أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ   *  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ  الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ لَفِي  شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ  [البقرة:174-176].                               

** سبب تسمية السور القرآنية                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من المخبر بهذا الخبر؟ الله،  هذا خبر وأي خبر! يقول الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه في كتابه العزيز القرآن  الكريم الذي أنزله على سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من سورة تسمى  سورة البقرة، وسميت سورة البقرة لأن لفظ البقرة فيها، فتسمى سور القرآن  ببعض الكلمات التي تمتاز بها حتى تتميز عن باقي السور؛ لأن السور مائة  وأربع عشرة سورة، فمن تدبير الله وحكمته أن جعل لكل سورة اسماً علماً  عليها، فهذه السورة الجليلة العظيمة ذات الجزئين والنصف اسمها البقرة؛ إذ  قال تعالى فيها عن موسى عليه السلام:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ  تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً  [البقرة:67]، هذا الخطاب موجه لليهود،  وَإِذْ قَالَ  مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً   [البقرة:67]، وإذا ذبحتموها اسلخوها وخذوا قطعة لحم منها وقولوا: باسم الله  واضربوا قتيلكم؛ فإن الله يحييه وينطق ويقول: قتلني فلان. وذلك لأنهم وقعت  بينهم جريمة القتل، فاتهمت كل قبيلة الأخرى وكادوا يقتتلون، فمن رحمة الله  بهم وإنعامه عليهم أوحى إلى عبده موسى أن يقول لهم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا   [البقرة:67]، أعوذ بالله! أنجاس أجلاف قساة جهلة، كيف يخاطبون رسول الله  بهذا؟  أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ  الْجَاهِلِينَ  [البقرة:67]؛ إذ لا يستهزئ إلا جاهل، أما العالم العارف  بربه فحاشاه أن يستهزئ أو يسخر من مؤمن، وسوف تكشف هذه الآيات عن حالهم،  والشاهد هنا أنها سورة البقرة.                                                                     

** المراد بكتمان ما أنزل الله في الكتاب                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:174]، والكتمان: الجحود والستر  والتغطية والإخفاء بشيء معلوم يغطونه، يكتمون ماذا؟ ما أنزل الله من  الكتاب؟ وما المراد بالكتاب؟ إنه التوراة، والإنجيل والقرآن أيضاً، فمن كتم  آيات القرآن لمصالحه ومنافعه فهو -والله- منهم، والنصارى إن كتموا ما في  الإنجيل -وقد فعلوا- فهم -والله- منهم؛ لأن القرآن كتاب هداية عامة للبشرية  كلها منذ نزوله إلى أن يرفعه مولاه، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب.  نعم نزلت في أحبار اليهود:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:174]، والمراد مما كتموا صفات النبي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ونعوته المبينة له المظهرة له، كتموها جحدوها غطوها  حتى لا يؤمنوا به ولا يتابعوه.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً)                                                                                                   * *

                                وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:174] يشترون  بذلك الكتمان والجحود والتغطية، ويقولون: إن نبي آخر الزمان لم يظهر بعد  وسيظهر، أما هذا الذي ظهر الآن فليس هو، راجع حاشية فلان، راجع تعليق فلان  على التوراة، راجع شرح فلان. وهم يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويفسرون بغير مراد  الله منه للإبقاء على المنصب من طاعة وإجلال ومال؛ ليعيشوا على حساب  العوام الجهلة يكرمونهم يبجلونهم يطيعونهم يأتونهم باللبن والزبدة ويأتونهم  بالطعام واللباس، فهم ساداتهم وأئمتهم ومشايخهم، وقد فعل هذا بين  المسلمين، فعجب هذا القرآن!  وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [البقرة:174] ويشترون بذلك الذي كتموه ثمناً قليلاً، فما قيمة ما يعطونه من  عوامهم من الطعام أو اللباس أو المال أو التبجيل والتعظيم وتقبيل اليدين  والرجلين، أي شيء هذا؟ ليس بشيء، هو ثمن قليل.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار)* * 

                               واسمع:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:174] البعداء الأشقياء التعساء  الهابطون السفلة الجاحدون لآيات الله الغاشون لعباده، ما قال: هؤلاء، بل  أشار إليهم بلام البعد، فما أبعدهم عن الخير والكمال! أُوْلَئِكَ مَا  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ  [البقرة:174]، فالبيض واللحم  المشوي والبرتقال والموز، كل هذا هو عبارة عن نار في بطونهم، وسيئول هذا  إلى نار يأكلونها عند موتهم، ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار، ومن سورة  النساء قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى  ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ  سَعِيرًا  [النساء:10] لمن هذه وفيمن نزلت؟ فينا أم لا؟ أيما مسلم يدعي  الإسلام والإيمان ويصلي ويزكي ثم يأكل أموال اليتامى بدون حق ظلماً إما  بالاختلاس أو بالسرقة أو بادعاءات فالويل له:  إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا  [النساء:10] ثم  وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا  [النساء:10]  . فلهذا كان أكل مال اليتيم من كبائر الذنوب، وأكل ماله كالشرك وقتل النفس  والسحر وعقوق الوالدين، يتيم فقد أباه امتحاناً من الله له ووكلك أنت بهذا  الولد، سواء ابن أخيك أو ابن أختك أو عمك، فاحفظ ماله حتى يكبر ونمه وأنفق  عليه في حدود ما يستطيع أن يعيش واحفظ له هذا المال، أما أن تستغله وتأكله  ظلماً وعدواناً فهذا حرام، وأغلب الذين يتولون أمور اليتامى قبل هذه  الإفاقة كانوا يأكلون أموال اليتامى إلا من رحم الله. ولا عجب: فالذين  يقتلون المسلمون تعجب منهم؟ الذين يتعاطون سحر المؤمنات تعجب منهم؟ الذين  يتركون الصلاة تعجب منهم؟ لا عجب، فهو الجهل، المال بين يديه يوفر ماله  ويأكل من مال اليتيم، وشاهدناهم ورأيناهم. ما هي العلة؟ إنها الجهل؟ هل  الجهل بالتقنية؟ بالسحر؟ إنه الجهل بالله تعالى وبمحابه ومساخطه وبما عنده  لأوليائه وما لديه لأعدائه، فالجاهل بهذه يفعل ما لا تتصور. دلونا -يرحمكم  الله- على طريقة نذهب بها هذا الجهل عن المسلمين ونبعده من ديارهم  ليستنيروا ويعودوا إلى ربهم فتزدان الحياة بهم ويصبحون هداة الخلق وأئمة  البشرية.الطريق: أن يعرف المسلمون هذا الذي هبط بهم وسقط بهم من علياء  كراماتهم إلى أسفل الأرض، فهذا الجهل يعرفونه أولاً كما عرفناه الآن، لا  سعادة معه ولا كمال ولا هداية ولا طهر ولا صفاء ولا هدوء ولا استقرار  أبداً، يعرفون هذا فيقولون: هيا نطلب العلم الذي هو معرفة الله ومعرفة  محابه من عقائد من عبادات من أقوال، ومساخطه من ذلك، وما عنده وما لديه،  فمعرفة هذا أيها المسلمون تتم لكم بأن تعترفوا أولاً بهذا، ثم تعزموا على  ألا تغيب الشمس في دياركم إلا وأنتم في بيوت ربكم المساجد، النساء الأطفال  الرجال، الأغنياء كالفقراء والمسئولون كغيرهم، الشمس غابت فأهل القرية كلهم  في بيت ربهم، النساء وراء الستائر والأطفال دونهن والفحول أمامهم، والمعلم  المربي أمامهم يتعلمون ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، وهذا هو الكتاب وهذه  الحكمة، يزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وفي كل القرى والمدن، المدن ذات  المناطق، كل منطقة في المدينة أو كل حي كما يسمونه يوسعون مسجدهم حتى يتسع  لأفراد الحي كلهم ذكوراً وإناثاً ويجلسون من المغرب إلى العشاء، يقف دولاب  العمل فلا يبقى واحد في الشارع ولا في البيت، أين أهل الحي؟ في بيت ربهم،  ماذا يريدون؟ يريدون رضاه، يريدون أن يحبهم يريدون أن يسعدهم ويكملهم  يريدون أن يرفعهم وأن يعزهم بمعرفته التي توجد لهم حبه في قلوبهم أكثر من  حبهم لأنفسهم، وتوجد لهم خوفاً في نفوسهم فترتعد فرائصهم إذا ذكر ربهم بين  أيديهم، فضلاً أن يكفروا أو يكذبوا أو يفجروا، فهل فهم السامعون هذه اللغة؟  كم كررناها؟ بالله الذي لا إله غيره! لن يرتفع شعب ولا أهل إقليم ولا أهل  بلدة ولا قرية ولا حي في العالم الإسلامي إلا من هذا المبدأ، اقبلوا أو لا  تقبلوا، والبرهنة والتدليل كالشمس. ثم نقول: لم لا نفعل هذا؟ اليهود  والنصارى والكفار والمشركون إذا غابت الشمس ودقت الساعة السادسة وقف دولاب  العمل، إلى أين يذهبون؟ إلى المقاهي والملاهي والمراقص إلى نصف الليل، ولا  لوم؛ فهم بهائم على الأرض لا هم لهم إلا شهوة بطونهم وفروجهم، والمسلمون لم  لا يذهبون إلى ربهم، لا إلى المقاهي والملاهي، يجلسون في بيت مولاهم  يستمطرون رحماته ويضفي عليهم آلاءه وإنعامه ورضاه، سنة واحدة وهم كلهم  أولياء الله، فاختفى الفقر والظلم والفسق وسوء الأدب وأصبحت القرية كأنهم  ملائكة في السماء، فلم لا نعمل هذا؟ ما وجدنا لهذا جواباً إلا أن نقول: كتب  الله هذا!                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم)                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ مَا  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [البقرة:174]، والمراد من عدم التكليم: التكليم  التكريمي والإكبار والإجلال والرحمة، أما مطلق التكليم فإنه يكلمهم:   اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلا تُكَلِّمُونِ  [المؤمنون:108] هذه كلماته أم لا؟  يقول لأهل النار:  اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلا تُكَلِّمُونِ  [المؤمنون:108]، لا  يكلمهم هنا تكليم تكريم وإعزاز وإكبار لشأنهم كما يكلم أولياءه، أما  أعداءه فلا يكلمهم إلا تكليم الإهانة والتصغير والتحقير، فحين يصرخون في  النار يقول: (اخسئوا)، كما تقول للكلب: اخسأ في مكانك، يقول لهم الله عز  وجل:  اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلا تُكَلِّمُونِ   *  إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْ  عِبَادِي يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا  وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ   *  فَاتَّخَذْتُمُو  هُمْ سِخْرِيًّا حَتَّى  أَنسَوْكُمْ ذِكْرِي وَكُنتُمْ مِنْهُمْ تَضْحَكُونَ  [المؤمنون:108-110]،  يسخرون بالمؤمنين الآن، فلا تلمهم يا شيخ لأنهم ما عرفوا، إي والله ما  عرفوا، الذي عرف هل يسخر من سنة الرسول ومن شرائع الله ودينه؟ والله! ما  كان، بل يرضى أن يصلب أو يقتل ولا يسخر من دين الله. لكنهم جهلاء، وهل  جهلاء وهم يقرءون ويكتبون؟ نقول: وهل القراءة والكتابة هي العلم؟ فعدنا من  حيث بدأنا، فنقول: تعالوا نتعلم، قالوا: ما نستطيع، نحن مشغولون من طلوع  الفجر إلى المغرب، مشغولون بالدنيا. قال تعالى:  وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ   [البقرة:174] أيضاً، لا يكلمهم ولا يزكيهم، ومعنى: ولا يزكيهم: أي: ولا  يطهرهم من ذنوبهم وأوضارها حتى يدخلهم دار السلام، لا يزكيهم، تبقى أدرانهم  وأوساخهم وذنوبهم عليهم حتى يعيشوا في جهنم ولا يخرجون منها.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولهم عذاب أليم)                                                                                                   * *

                               وأخيراً:  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:174] الأليم:  الموجع الشديد الإيلام، آلمه يؤلمه العذاب: إذا اشتد عليه، وما أطاقه، هذا  العذاب ألوان، أتريدون صورة منه؟ يقول الشقي: عطشت، أريد ماءً، فيؤتى بقدح  من الحميم، فما يدليه من فمه حتى تسقط جلدة وجهه! وفي آية سورة محمد:   وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ  [محمد:15]، ماذا نعرف عن  عذابهم؟  قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِنْ نَارٍ يُصَبُّ مِنْ فَوْقِ  رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ   *  يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  وَالْجُلُودُ   *  وَلَهُمْ مَقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ  [الحج:19-21].أهل  النار ما هم كذباب مثلنا حتى تقول: ضربة واحدة تكفيه، إن ضرس أحدهم -والله-  كجبل أحد، لأن عرض جسمه أخبر به أبو القاسم فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  بين كتفي الكافر يوم القيامة في النار كما بين مكة وقديد )، ومكة وقديد  بينهما مائة وخمسة وسبعون كيلو، هذا العرض فقط، لا تسأل عن الطول إذاً،  فضرسه كجبل أحد، فلهذا يحترق ويعذب ملايين السنين فما يموت.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ثم قال تعالى في خبر بعد خبر:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا  الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى  [البقرة:175] شروها بكتمان الحق، وصرف الأمة عنه  ليعيشوا سعداء أغنياء مرفهين، باعوا آخرتهم بدنياهم:  أُوْلَئِكَ   [البقرة:175] البعداء  الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى   [البقرة:175]، الناس العقلاء يطلبون الهدى، وهم اشتروا الضلالة، أعطوا  الهدى وأخذوا الضلالة! أبعدوا الهدى مرة واحدة، وأقبلوا على الضلالات  يعيشون وينشرونها بين إخوانهم؛ من أجل أن يستمتعوا يوماً من الأيام في  حياتهم بالطعام والشراب! قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا  الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ  [البقرة:175] شروا  العذاب بالمغفرة أم لا؟ كل من فسق فجر كفر فقد اشترى الضلالة بالهدى،  واشترى العذاب بالمغفرة، بدل أن يتوب إلى الله ويرجع إليه بعدما لاحت أعلام  الحق وظهرت الهداية؛ أعرض عنها، فكان كمن اشترى الضلال بالهدى والعذاب  بالمغفرة.وأخيرا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (113) 
الحلقة (120)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (79) 

لما أمر الله عز وجل نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحويل القبلة تجاه  البيت الحرام، زعم اليهود أن قبلتهم هي القبلة الحق، وزعم النصارى أيضاً أن  قبلتهم هي القبلة الصحيحة، فبين الله سبحانه وتعالى هنا أن البر ليس  باستقبال المسجد الحرام أو بيت المقدس، ولكن البر والحق هو بالإتيان بأركان  الدين، وفعل ما أمر الله عز وجل به، والانتهاء عما نهى الله عز وجل عنه،  فإن ذلك هو سبيل المتقين، والموصل إلى مرضاة رب العالمين.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله  من الكتاب ....) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة السبت من يوم الجمعة المبارك- ندرس  كتاب الله من كتاب أيسر التفاسير لكلام العلي القدير.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس  عند هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  لَيْسَ  الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى  حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ  السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى  الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ  فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:177]، هذه آية من أجل  الآيات القرآنية وأعظمها. ‏  

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               ونشير هنا إلى هداية الآيات السابقة؛ حيث قال المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات:  أولاً: حرمة كتمان الحق ]، علمنا الله عز وجل بما قص علينا من شأن أهل  الكتاب أنه لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يكتم الحق إذا عرفه، ولا يلتفت إلى  أي اعتبار يطلب منه لأن يكتم هذا الحق.قال: [ حرمة كتمان الحق إذا كان  للحصول على منافع دنيوية مالاً أو رياسة ]، تشتد حرمة كتمان الحق إذا كان  الكاتم للحق يرجو من وراء ذلك منفعة دنيوية مالاً أو جاهاً؛ لأن الذين  كتموا الحق من أهل الكتاب كتموه من أجل مصالح دنيوية بحتة:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ  بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا  النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا  يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَا  أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ   *  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ  الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ لَفِي  شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ  [البقرة:174-176]، وهم اليهود والنصارى عليهم لعائن  الله.[ ثانياً: تحذير علماء الإسلام من سلوك مسلك علماء أهل الكتاب ]،  الآية الكريمة تهدينا إلى أن الله حذرنا نحن -علماء الإسلام- من سلوك مسلك  علماء أهل الكتاب [ بكتمانهم الحق وإفتاء الناس بالباطل للحصول على منافع  مادية معينة ]، فعلماء اليهود والنصارى كتموا الحق، إذ صفات النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ونعوته في الكتابين في التوراة والإنجيل واضحة وضوح الشمس، ولكن  للبقاء على السلطة والسيطرة الروحية على أتباعهم حرفوا تلك الصفات، وجحدوا  أكثرها، وهذا هو الكتمان؛ لأجل البقاء على الرئاسة والسيطرة الروحية على  أتباعهم. ومع الأسف حصل هذا للمسلمين ووقع، فكثير من مشايخ الطرق وأصحاب  الزوايا كانت هذه حالهم، فاستولوا على العوام من الناس وحرموهم هداية الله  عز وجل، وما علموهم إلا أشياء قليلة من دين الله، كل ذلك للحفاظ على  أتباعهم؛ حتى لا يتصدروا ويهربوا منهم، فإذا سمعوا بدعوة الحق بغضوها إلى  أتباعهم، وحرموهم من قبولها وطلبها، وما زال إلى الآن الروافض يسيطرون على  العوام، ويحرمونهم من هداية الله ليبقوا تحت سلطتهم وسلطانهم، هذا واقع  البشرية.إذاً: هذه الآية تحذر علماء الإسلام من سلوك مسلك علماء أهل  الكتاب، وذلك بكتمانهم الحق، وبإفتائهم الناس بالباطل، يحلون ما حرم الله،  ويحرمون ما أحل الله من أجل الحصول على المادة، سواء كانت السلطة أو  الرئاسة، أو كان المال: الدينار والدرهم.[ ثالثاً: التحذير من الاختلاف في  القرآن الكريم ]؛ لأن اليهود والنصارى اختلفوا في كتب الله، وسبَّب ذلك  الاختلاف انقسامهم وسقوطهم وهبوطهم، فالآية تحذرنا من الاختلاف في القرآن  الكريم؛ [ لما يفضي إليه الاختلاف من العداء والشقاق البعيد بين المسلمين  ]. وها نحن مع الروافض مختلفون، والسبب أنهم حرفوا كلام الله وفسروه  بأهوائهم، فمنعوا من أن يتصلوا بالعالم الإسلامي ويعيشوا معهم.وسبحان الله!  فقد تبين بالتتبع والاستقراء أنه ما من عبادة إلا ووضعوا فيها ما يخرجون  به عن جماعة المسلمين! لا حج ولا عمرة ولا غسل، ولا وضوء، ولا تيمم، ولا  صلاة، كل عبادة حتى النكاح، أباحوا المتعة لا لشيء إلا للخروج من جماعة  المسلمين؛ ليبقى ذلك الشعب وتلك الأمة خاضعة لسلطان الأئمة! فها هو ذا  تعالى يحذرنا من الاختلاف في القرآن الكريم، إذ اختلف اليهود والنصارى في  التوراة والإنجيل فحصلت الفرقة وتم الخلاف على أشده، فحذرنا تعالى من أجل  ما يفضي إليه الخلاف من العداوة بين المؤمنين والشقاق البعيد، فكيف -إذاً-  يحملون راية التوحيد؟                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          والآن مع هذه الآية الكريمة:  لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى  وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي  الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ  بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ  وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:177].                               

** سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               سبب هذه الآية: أن اليهود زعموا أن قبلتهم هي القبلة الحق،  والنصارى كذلك قالوا: قبلتنا هي القبلة الحق. وتأثر بعض السفهاء من  المنافقين، ونسمع قول الله تعالى فيهم:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ  النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا   [البقرة:142]، إذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما نزل المدينة، وقويت شوكته  فيها وعظم سلطانه؛ كان يرغب جداً في أن يخالف أهل الكتاب، ولا يرضى أن يتصل  بهم في أي جانب من جوانب الدين، من ذلك: أنه نهانا عن صيام يوم السبت، من  ذلك: أنه كان يتطلع إلى أن يحول الله القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة  المشرفة، إذ صلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون بالمدينة سبعة عشر  شهراً وهم يستقبلون بيت المقدس، فكانت القبلة غرباً وليست بالجنوب، فكان  عليه الصلاة والسلام يتطلع متى ينزل الوحي بتحويل القبلة، إذ قال تعالى:   قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً  تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا  كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144]، وقال تعالى:   وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ   [البقرة:148]، وقال تعالى:  وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا  بَعْضُهُمْ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ  [البقرة:145] فهل اليهود استقبلوا  المشرق كالنصارى؟ ما استقبلوا، ولا النصارى استقبلوا بيت المقدس، فاحتفظت  كل أمة بقبلتها، فلما حصل هذا تبجح من تبجح، فقال تعالى في رده على هذا:   لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ  وَالْمَغْرِبِ  [البقرة:177] ليس الخير كل الخير والإسلام كل الإسلام  والهداية كل الهداية في أن تستقبلوا بيت المقدس أو الكعبة،  لَيْسَ  الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   [البقرة:177] أي: في الصلوات،  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:177] أو صاحب  البر أو ذا البر  مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  [البقرة:177]، وذكر من أركان  الإيمان خمسة ركناً بعد ركن.                                                                      

** مجمل أركان الإيمان الواردة في الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                                وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:177] أو ذا البر أو الخير أو  فاعل الخير بحق عبد آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، هذه خمسة  أركان في آية واحدة، والركن السادس جاء في سورة القمر، إذ قال تعالى من  سورة القمر:  إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ [القمر:49]، فكان  هذا الركن السادس لأركان الإيمان الستة.وقد ذكر منها أيضاً في آخر البقرة  في قوله تعالى:  آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ [البقرة:285] عدة أركان، مجموعها ستة  عليها ينبني الإيمان، فإن سقط ركن سقط البناء، وأصبح صاحبه كافراً.وفي حديث  جبريل في صحيح مسلم عدها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لجبريل، وجبريل يقول:  صدقت، صدقت، إذ سأله عن الإيمان فقال: ( الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته  وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره ).إذاً: هذا رد على من ظنوا أن  القضية كلها تدور حول استقبال القبلة أو بيت المقدس، وهذا جزء من آلاف  الأجزاء، نحن الآن إذا أردنا أن نصلي وما عرفنا القبلة صلينا حيث صلينا:   فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ [البقرة:115]، ولكن كوننا نرغب في أن نتميز ونستقل هذا أمر ضروري،  ما دمتم لا ترضون بديننا ولا تدخلون في إسلامنا إذاً: فالمفاصلة بيننا أولى  حتى لا تكون شبهة على المؤمنين، فكانت رغبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  أن تتحول القبلة، وعرف الله ذلك منه، واستجاب له، وحول القبلة، وبقي من  يتكلم ويكرر الكلام في موضوع القبلة كما تعرفون الطابور الخامس الذين  ينشرون الفتنة؛ فأسكتهم الله عز وجل بقوله:  لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ  تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ  الْبِرَّ [البقرة:177] صاحب البر الحق  مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ [البقرة:177].                                                                      

** معنى الإيمان بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                               وهنا بإيجاز نقول: الإيمان بالله: التصديق بوجود الله رباً  وإلهاً، لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، وأنه موصوف بكل صفات الجلال والكمال،  منزه عن كل صفات النقصان، إذ هو رب كل شيء ومليكه، لا إله إلا هو ولا رب  سواه.ثم الإيمان باليوم الآخر، وهو آخر يوم تنتهي فيه هذه الحياة، فندخل في  ذلك اليوم الذي هو آخر الأيام، هذه الأيام التي تمر بنا يوماً بعد يوم  وعاماً بعد عام سوف تنتهي في آخر يوم وهو يوم الجمعة، فيه تقوم  الساعة.وفجأة نستقبل اليوم الآخر، إذ لم يبق بعده يوم، وفي الحساب وفي فصل  القضاء يدوم ذلك اليوم خمسين ألف سنة، ثم يستقر أهل الجنة في الجنة وأهل  النار في النار، أهل الملكوت الأعلى في الملكوت الأعلى، وأهل الملكوت  الأسفل في الأسفل، وطويت صفحة هذه الحياة.                                                                      

** الإيمان بالملائكة وذكر بعض خبرهم                                                                                                   * *

                               والملائكة: جمع ملأك، ويجمع على ملائك، والملائكة مادة  خلقهم من النور، خلقهم الله تعالى من النور، وخلق الجان من مارج من نار،  فلهذا يوجد تقارب بين عالم الملائكة وعالم الجن، ويدلك أن إبليس عليه لعائن  الله قبل أن يبلس من رحمة الله كان مع الملائكة يعبد الله، وأخبرنا الحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الملائكة في السماء إذا تكلمت بكلمة يختطفها الجني  ويقرقرها في أذن صاحبه.إذاً: الملائكة عالم من نور، ولا يوصفون بأنوثة ولا  بذكورة، لا يقال فيهم: إناث ولا ذكور، ما هم بإناث ولا بذكور، ولولا أن  الله عرفنا بالإناث والذكور فهل سنعرف شيئاً؟ لما خلق هذا أخبرنا، خلق  الملائكة من نور، ولم يجعل بينهم ذكراً ولا أنثى؛ ولهذا زين الشيطان لبعض  القبائل في العرب خطيئة وزلة كبيرة، وهي قوله لهم: إن الله تعالى أصهر إلى  الجن فأنجب الملائكة، وفي الآية من سورة اليقطين:  وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنَهُ  وَبَيْنَ الْجِنَّةِ نَسَبًا  [الصافات:158]، قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله!  وكيف تولد الملائكة؟ قالوا: إن الله أصهر إلى الجن، خطب منهم جنية وتزوجها،  فولد الملائكة؛ فلهذا نعبدهم بوصفهم بنات الله! ولا تعجب، فالعرب جهال،  فكيف بالنصارى الذين يقولون: عيسى ابن الله؟! لا تعجب لأن الحامل لراية  الإفساد والإغواء والإضلال هو الشيطان، إلى الآن النصارى أطباء ودكاترة  وفلاسفة يقولون: عيسى بن مريم هو ابن الله! أو الناسوت واللاهوت، مركب من  إله وعبد مخلوق.إذاً: فالملائكة عبدهم قبيلة من العرب بهذه الفرية التي  افتراها إبليس ليضللهم! فرد الله تعالى بقوله:  أَصْطَفَى الْبَنَاتِ عَلَى  الْبَنِينَ   *  مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ   *  أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ    *  أَمْ لَكُمْ سُلْطَانٌ مُبِينٌ   *  فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابِكُمْ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجِنَّةِ نَسَبًا  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمَتِ الْجِنَّةُ إِنَّهُمْ لَمُحْضَرُونَ  [الصافات:153-158]  ممنوعون من الوصول إلى السماء ومخالطة الملائكة فيها، وآيات كثيرة تشنع على  هذا النوع من العبادة،  وَجَعَلُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ  الرَّحْمَنِ إِنَاثًا أَشَهِدُوا خَلْقَهُمْ سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ  وَيُسْأَلُونَ  [الزخرف:19]، وجعلوا له البنات سبحانه وتعالى عما  يشركون.المهم أن هذه الخدعة الشيطانية وجدت مناخ الجهل في الجزيرة، فوجدت  قبيلة تعبد الملائكة بوصفهم بنات الله.فالملائكة خلقهم الله من نور لعبادته  فقط، وليسوا بذكور ولا بإناث، وتعالى الله أن يصهر إلى الجن وهو خالق كل  شيء.                                                                      

** أصناف الملائكة وأعمالهم                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: عرفنا عن الملائكة وأنهم أصناف، أعظمهم وأجلهم  الملائكة المقربون من الله، ولا يعرف عددهم إلا هو، كذلك حملة العرش أربعة  منذ أن خلق الله العرش، خلق هؤلاء الملائكة وأسند إليهم مهمة حمل العرش،  فهم يحملونه، ويوم القيامة يعززون بأربعة، فيصبحون ثمانية، واقرءوا لذلك من  سورة الحاقة:  وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ  ثَمَانِيَةٌ   *  يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ لا تَخْفَى مِنْكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ   [الحاقة:17-18].ومنهم المخلوقون فقط لتسبيح الله وذكره، لا يفترون أبداً:   يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لا يَفْتُرُونَ  [الأنبياء:20]،  يلهمون التسبيح كأنفاسنا نحن نرددها،  يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ  لا يَفْتُرُونَ  [الأنبياء:20].ومنهم من كلفهم بالجنة ونعيمها، مهمتهم فقط  إسعاد أهل الجنة، والملائكة يطوفون عليهم:  يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ  كُلِّ بَابٍ   *  سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى  الدَّارِ  [الرعد:23-24]، ومنهم الذين يقدمون أطباق الطعام وألوان الشراب،  هذه مهمتهم.ومنهم أيضاً ملائكة موكلون بالنار فقط وعذابها، لا مهمة لهم إلا  هذه، وقد أعلمنا الله عن عددهم فعلمناه، ألا وإنهم تسعة عشر من الزبانية!  جاء هذا من سورة المدثر:  عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ   *  وَمَا جَعَلْنَا  أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ إِلَّا مَلائِكَةً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا  فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [المدثر:30-31]؛ لأن أبا جهل لما نزلت الآية  قال: يا معشر قريش! أنا أكفيكم شر سبعة عشر، فهل تعجزون أنتم عن اثنين  ونطفئ النار ونخرج الناس من بعدنا؟! فهذا مجنون؛ لأنه يكثر التبجح، يقول:  تسعة عشر؟! أنا أكفيكم سبعة عشر! وما درى هذا الجاهل الأحمق أن ملكاً أخبر  الرسول عنه كما في سنن أبي داود بحديث سنده صحيح، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( أذن لي أن أحدث عن ملك من ملائكة الله من حملة العرش إن ما بين  شحمة أذنه إلى عاتقه مسيرة سبعمائة عام )، فيا أبا جهل ! أين أنت؟ وجبريل  عليه السلام لما ترك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار حراء، بعد أن دخل  عليه في صورة رجل كريم، وعلمه وأدبه، بعد ذلك تركه، وحين كان الرسول عائداً  رآه وقد تجلى في الصورة التي خلقه الله عليها، وكان له ستمائة جناح، فسد  الأفق كله، وناداه: يا محمد! أنت رسول الله وأنا جبريل. ومدائن قوم لوط  -عمورة وسدوم وغيرها-كيف قلب ظاهرها على باطنها بجناح جبريل؟! إذا:ً لا  تسأل عن عظم الملائكة وما آتاهم الله من قدرة.ومن الملائكة الموكلون  بالعباد والحمد لله، وما حمدنا الله على هذه النعمة؛ لأننا جهال، فمن أنت  حتى يوكل الملك بك؟ عشرة ملائكة يحرسونك، فكيف تشكر الله؟ الآن إذا كان  أمير أو كذا يخاف عليه يعطونه عسكرياً واحداً يحرسه، وما ينفع، وأنت با ابن  آدم يحرسك عشرة، اثنان من الكرام الكاتبين، وثمانية يحمونك من الجن  والشياطين.فكم عددهم إذاً؟ الجواب: لا يحصي عددهم إلا الله، يخلق ما يشاء  وهو على كل شيء قدير.                                                                     

** قدرة الملائكة على التشكل                                                                                                   * *

                               والملائكة يتشكلون بإذن الله كما شاء الله، وحسبنا أن جبريل  عليه السلام يشاهده المؤمنون بينهم، ففي حديث عند مسلم وهو صحيح، ولا نزاع  فيه، أن الرسول كان جالساً بين أصحابه يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم في  الروضة، وإذا بجبريل يأتي في صورة رجل، ولا يرى عليه أثر السفر، شديد بياض  الثياب، شديد سواد الشعر، لحيته سوداء، شاب سهل، ثيابه نظيفة بيضاء، ما  عليه غبار ولا رمل؛ لأن المسافر في ذلك الوقت ينكره أهل البيت، فالرمال  والرياح والعواصف وهو على جمل أو على حمار، ما إن يصل حتى يدخل الحمام  للغسل، وجربنا هذا، والحمد لله، كنا نأتي من الرياض على السيارة التي  تسمونها (لوري) مكشوفة ثلاثة أيام، ما نصل إلى المدينة إلا وكلنا رمال!  إذاً: فلهذا قال: ( لا يرى عليه أثر السفر، ولا يعرفه منا أحد ) أيضاً،  وجاء من طرف الحلقة وهو يشق الصفوف، فتعجب الأصحاب من هذا البدوي، حتى جلس  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، ووضع يديه على  فخذيه، ليعلمهم كيف التلقي، فالذي يتلقى العلم ما يلتفت، ما ينظر إلا إلى  ما يخرج من كلام، فوضع يديه على فخذيه، وأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، أسندهما  ووضع يديه على فخذيه يتلقى، وأخذ يسأله، فسأله أولاً عن الإسلام، فقال:  كذا، قال: صدقت، قالت الصحابة: عجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه، هذا أعلم منه إذاً!  فلما فرغ من ذلك التعليم الذي حوى الشريعة بكاملها، وأعظم ما جاء فيه  الإحسان المفقود عندنا من قرون؛ فلما فرغ قال: أخبرني عن الساعة، قال: ( ما  المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل )، أنت أعلم مني، وأمر الساعة خفي على الإنس  والجن والملائكة والبشر، علمها عند الله:  لا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا  إِلَّا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا  بَغْتَةً  [الأعراف:187] حتى ينتظم الكون وتمشي الحياة إلى نهايتها.قال: (  فأخبرني عن أماراتها )، والأمارة: العلامة، والجمع علامات، قال: أخبرني عن  أماراتها، أي: العلامة الدالة عليها.قال: ( أن تلد الأمة ربتها ) وهل الأمة  تلد سيدتها؟! السيدة هي التي تلد، كيف يتم هذا؟ تم على عهد الصحابة  والتابعين، إذ كان الرجل يشتري الأمة وقد كان تسراها أحد الناس، وأنجبت لمن  تسراها بنتاً، فيبيعها، وتتنقل بحسب الظروف والأيام والأعوام، فيشتريها  الأول، فتصبح البنت ربة الأمة.المهم أنه لما كثر الناس ما التزموا، كحالنا،  وإلا فمن تسرى جارية وولدت له بنتاً فهي حرة بسبب بنتها، وهي تابعة له مع  ابنته، لا يبيعها، والشاهد عندنا: هذه العلامة، وهي خفية، لكن العلامة  الواضحة هي: أن ترى الحفاة العراة رعاء الشاء يتطاولون في البنيان، تحققت  بعد ألف سنة أو أكثر، أن ترى الحفاة العراة من سكان البادية والجبال  والأرياف في العالم بكامله حتى في أوروبا يتطاولون في البنيان: أيهم عمارته  أعلى؟! هذا خبر عجب، من يرد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فلهذا  أخبار الغيب تشهد أن محمداً رسول الله.                                                                      

** الأدب مع الملائكة                                                                                                   * *

                               والشاهد عندنا في الملائكة عليهم السلام، هؤلاء الملائكة ما  موقفنا معهم يا معشر المؤمنين؟! أن نتستر ولا نبدي عوراتنا لهم، حاول أن  تستر نفسك دائماً ولا تكشف عورتك.ثانياً: احذر أن تلوث ساحتهم برائحة  كريهة، وويل للمدخنين الذين ينفخون الرائحة الكريهة في وجوه الملائكة وهم  لا يشعرون.يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يشعل  سيجارة فينفخ في وجه الكرام الكاتبين ذاك اللهب وتلك الرائحة الكريهة، ومن  شك في هذا القول فليذكر ما جاء في صحيح الأحاديث من أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً فلا يقربن مساجدنا، فإن الملائكة تتأذى  مما يتأذى منه بنو آدم )، من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً نيئاً رائحته في فيه فلا  يدخل المسجد، لم يا رسول الله؟! لأنه يؤذي الملائكة وهم سكان بيوت الله.فإن  شاء الله لا يسمع هذا الخبر مؤمن ولا مؤمنة ويدخن ليلته هذه! ثالثاً:  معاشر الأبناء والإخوان! معاشر المؤمنات! لا تطردوا الملائكة من بيوتكم، لا  تسلطوا عليهم صور الخلاعة والدعارة في بيوتكم، فأزيلوا آلات الفيديو  وأزيلوا التلفاز إذا لم تكن قادراً على صيانته والتحكم به؛ حيث لا تفتحه  إلا لأمر ينفعك في دينك ودنياك.أما أن تفتحوه لبناتكم ونسائكم وأبنائكم؛  فتدخلون على قلوبهم الخبث فيفسدون أمامكم وأنتم السبب، وأعظم من هذا وذاك  أن تطردوا الملائكة من بيوتكم! وقد تقول: وكيف؟ الجواب: الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ) صورة في  كتان، أو في ورق، أو في خشبة.وشيء آخر: لو يدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم عليك في بيتك، ويجدك جالساً مع بناتك وأولادك، وممكن أن أمك معكم  أيضاً، وعاهرة تغني وترقص وهي كافرة وخبيثة، أو فاسقة من العرب والمسلمين،  فكيف يكون موقفك؟ تذوب أمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أم لا؟ يغمى عليك،  فما حملك على هذا؟ فأنا أقول بأعلى صوتي: إن كانت هذه المناظر -يا أهل  القرآن، يا أهل لا إله إلا الله- تكسبكم مالاً وأنتم في حاجة إليه لسد  جوعتكم وستر عريكم فلا مانع، فأنتم مضطرون، ولكن هل يكسبكم مالاً؟ إذا كان  هذا يدفع عنكم البلاء، والأمراض والعاهات من الحمى إلى غيرها، فقولوا: نحمي  أنفسنا حتى نعبد الله، ولكن هل يكسب هذا صحة وعافية بدنية؟ والله! إنه  ليبددها.إذاً: ما هو السبب إلا أن نغضب الله ونخرج الملائكة؟! أعوذ بالله!  ما عندنا سبب إلا أن نغضب الله ونطرد الملائكة من بيوتنا حتى يرضى اليهود  والنصارى عنا! أرأيتم هذا الكفر كيف عمل؟ شيء عظيم هذا، لو أن أهل البيت  يجتمعون على آية من كتاب الله يتغنون بها ساعة ويحفظونها لكان خيراً من  أوروبا وما فيها، لأن يجتمعوا على حديث من أحاديث نبيهم يصلون عليه  ويسلمون، ويتعلمون الهدى والمعرفة من قال رسول الله؛ لكان خيراً من الدنيا  وما فيها.لكن غشونا وخدعونا وضللونا؛ فوقعنا في هذه المحنة إلا من نجاه  الله، ولكن إلام؟ بل في بعض بلاد العرب من أدخل التلفاز يدفع ضريبة أيضاً،  الحكومة فقيرة، تضرب ضريبة على من يدخل تلفازاً في بيته، ويعطون الضرائب  ويدخلون التلفاز! فسلوا الله تعالى العافية، من عوفي فليحمد الله!                                                                      

** الإيمان بالكتب                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ  [البقرة:177]، و(أل)  هنا للجنس، لا بمعنى القرآن فقط، الكتاب كالإنسان لفظ جنس يستغرق كل إنسان،  والكتب -معاشر الأبناء- التي نزلت جملة واحدة بين لنا تعالى منها التوراة  والإنجيل والزبور وصحف إبراهيم وموسى، وأخبرنا الرسول عن صحف شيث عليه  السلام، لكن الكتب الأربعة هي التي عليها المدار، وناسخها القرآن العظيم  وهو آخرها نزولاً، ونزل مفرقاً في خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة؛ فلهذا قال  المشركون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ  جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً  [الفرقان:32] يعنون ما سمعوا عن اليهود والنصارى، ولله  تعالى في تنزيله الحكمة العالية البالغة، فلو نزل جملة فمن سيحفظه؟ من  يعمل بما فيه؟ لكن ينزل آيات بحسب الأحوال، كلما يحصل إشكال تنزل الآية  تبين وتفصل، ويحفظها المؤمنون والمؤمنات.إذاً: إيماننا بالكتب هو أن نصدق  بكل ما أنزل الله من كتاب في الجملة، لا بما داخله من الزيادة والنقص  والتبديل والتحريف؛ لأننا علمنا أن الله نسخ تلك الشرائع وتلك الأحكام من  تلك الكتب، وجعل القرآن الكتاب الحاوي لكل ما فيها! لو كان اليهود أو  النصارى يعقلون لأفهمناهم بكلمة واحدة، وهي: أن رئيس الجمهورية يصدر  أحكاماً لعشر سنوات والشعب يطبقها، أليس كذلك؟ ثم يصدر حكماً بإلغائها، هل  يبقى مواطن يحتج يقول: هذا كان الحاكم قد أمر به؟ مضى عشرون سنة والدولة  تقوم بكذا، والشعب يقوم به، ثم بدا لها نقض هذا القانون لفساده، أو لوقوع  ظروف لا يتناسب معه، فأبطلوه، فهل يبقى المواطنون يحتجون بالأول ويعملون  به؟والله! ما كان، إذاً: اليهود والنصارى يعرفون أن القرآن نسخ الكتب  السابقة، فلم لا يعملون به ويتركون المنسوخ؟! الجواب: ما علمتم الآن:  رؤساؤهم، أحبارهم، علماؤهم الذين يعيشون على حسابهم يحملونهم على هذا  الباطل، وإلا فأدنى عاقل يفهم، أنت تؤمن بالكتب الإلهية أم لا؟ هذا آخر  كتاب نسخ الله به ما سبق من القضايا والأحكام؛ لأن الزمان تغير. إذاً: يجب  أن نعمل بهذا الكتاب ونلغي تلك الكتب.                                                                      

** الإيمان بالأنبياء والرسل                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ   [البقرة:177]، والنبيون يقال فيها: والنبيئون، كالنبي والنبيء، وقرأ ورش :  (يا أيها النبيء) في كل القرآن، من أنبأ ينبئ إنباء، فهو منبأ من الله عز  وجل، ولا بأس للتخفيف أن تحذف الهمزة وتعوض بها الياء: النبيون، فهذا أسهل  من: (النبيئون)، كـ(الآخرة والأولى) بنقل حركة الهمز إلى الساكن قبله،  فتقرأ: (الاخرة ولولى)، وهو أسهل من (الآخرة والأولى). ورأيت لبعض أهل  العلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحذف الهمزة في مثل الآخرة والأولى؛  لأنه أسهل في المدينة، وقراءة ورش هي قراءة أهل المدينة بالتخفيف.إذاً:  النبيون أولهم آدم وآخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم صنفان: أنبياء رسل،  وأنبياء ليسوا برسل، ما كل رسول إلا وهو نبي، لا يكون رسولاً حتى يكون  نبياً، فكل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي رسولاً.وعدد الرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  على عدة قوم طالوت الذين هزم الله بهم جالوت ، وعلى عدة أهل بدر الذين هزم  الله بهم أبا جهل ، فسبحان الله! عدة قوم طالوت ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر هزموا  جيشاً عرمرماً، وكان داود البطل فيه، ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر فقط من المدينة  من المهاجرين بقيادة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هزموا ألف مشرك في  بدر.إذاً: عدد الرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر، وعدد الأنبياء مائة وعشرون  ألفاً، ولا تنكر العدد، إن أنكرته أنت أنكره غيرك، ولكن الذي عليه جمهور  الأئمة أن هذا العدد ثابت بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يضرنا إن  زاد العدد أو نقص، وفي الجملة أن الأنبياء هكذا كان عددهم. وفي حديث صحيح:  أن اليهود كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في اليوم الواحد! ويقيمون أسواقهم في  المساء للبيع والشراء وكأن شيئاً ما وقع! وذلك لموت قلوبهم، وقساوة قلوبهم،  قتلوا زكريا نبياً ورسولاً، وقتلوا ولده يحيى نبي الله ورسوله، وتآمروا  على قتل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكادوا يقتلونه مرتين أو ثلاثاً.والرسول:  من أوحي إليه بشرع وأمر بتبليغه، أو أرسل ونبئ بشريعة سبقته، كأنبياء بني  إسرائيل.وعندما نذكر الأنبياء ماذا نقول؟ نقول: عليهم السلام: يوسف عليه  السلام، يعقوب عليه السلام، إلا إبراهيم فإننا نقول: صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وإننا في كل صلاة نصليها نقول: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت  على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.وأول الأنبياء آدم، وآخرهم محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأولو العزم منهم خمسة، وحفظ هؤلاء الخمسة ومعرفتهم  واجب وركن من أركان العقيدة، وهم: نوح عليه السلام، إبراهيم عليه السلام،  موسى عليه السلام، عيسى عليه السلام، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم في آية  واحدة من سورة الأحزاب:  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ  وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [الأحزاب:7] بدأ بقوله تعالى:  (منك)، فهو أولهم وأفضلهم في الآية، وحديث الشفاعة العظمى جاء بمثل هذا.قال  تعالى:  فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ   [الأحقاف:35] وصبر إبراهيم معلوم.نكتفي بهذا القدر، وصلى الله وسلم على  نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (114) 
الحلقة (121)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (8) 


أنزل الله سبحانه القرآن الكريم برهاناً على صدق نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وتحدى العرب وغيرهم أن يأتوا بمثله فعجزوا، فتحداهم أن يأتوا بعشر  سور فعجزوا، فتحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة فعجزوا، بل إن الله سبحانه قد بين أنهم  لن يستطيعوا، وأن الأجدر بهم أن يتقوا النار التي وقودها العصاة من الناس  والحجارة، والتي هيأها الله سبحانه لكل من جحد به أو بدينه.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إن  السورة ما زالت -كعهدنا بها- سورة البقرة، وها نحن مع بعض الآيات المباركات  التي نستعين الله تعالى على تفسيرها وفهم معانيها، سائلين الله عز وجل أن  يرزقنا الاهتداء بهديها والعمل بها؛ إنه قريب مجيب سميع الدعاء.قراءة تلك  الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ  وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *   فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي  وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ   [البقرة:23-24] إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم. ‏                                

** استشعار العبودية لله في كل شئون الإنسان وأحواله                                                                                                   * *

                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! دراسة  كتاب الله وقراءته من أجل استخراج تلك الدرر والمعاني التي تغمر النفس  والقلب بالنور الإلهي، فيصبح عبد الله وأمة الله النور على علمه وفي سمعه  وبصره وفي لسانه، ويصبح أشبه بملاك في الأرض، فلا يصدر عنه شيء اسمه معصية  لله ورسوله، ويقضي أوقاته كلها في ذكر الله وطاعته وعبادته.وقد قلت وبينت  أن هذا المؤمن الذي يعيش على طاعة الله تحقيقاً للعبودية، تراه يحصد الزرع  والمنجل في يده وهو في طاعة الله! تراه يضرب بفأسه الصخرة ليكسرها وهو في  طاعة الله! تجد المائدة بين يديه يأكل ويشرب وهو في عبادة الله! هذا هو  العبد الخالص لله. لمَ؟ لأنه يذكر دائماً بأنه خلق لذكر الله وشكره، وذكر  الله تعالى يكون بالقلب واللسان، وشكره يكون بالأركان .. بالطاعة، فعبد  الله إذا وجدته يبني أو يهدم اسأله: لم؟ يقول: أردت أن أبني غرفة أو حجرة  لتكنني من الحر والبرد أنا وأفراد عائلتي، فعملي هذا لله. وتراه يحرث أو  يزرع أو يصنع، لم؟ لله، لأنني وقف لله، وهذا الزرع أو هذه الصناعة من أجل  عباد الله، أنتفع أولاً بشيء يسد حاجتي، والعمل كله لله، وينتفع به عباد  الله.وإذا جلست في مجالس هؤلاء فإنك لا تسمع كلمة سوء، ولا بذاء، ولا باطل،  ولا منكر أبداً كأنهم الملائكة، فأحاديثهم وكلامهم لا تخرج أبداً عن دائرة  مرضاة الله عز وجل، وهؤلاء أهل النور الإلهي الذي اكتسبوه من كلامه؛ لأن  كلام الله نور، إذا يقول تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]، و جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي  بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52].وآية الوقفية على الله  ينبغي أن لا ننساها؛ لتفهم أنك إذا كنت مؤمناً حقاً فأنت وقف على الله،  فريعك ودخلك وغلالك كلها لله، وحياتك وموتك لله، وفي هذا يقول تعالى من  سورة الأنعام واحفظوا الآية وتأملوها:  قُلْ  [الأنعام:162]، والمخاطِب هو  الله، والآمر هو الله، والمخاطَب هو رسول الله، والمأمور هو رسول الله،  وأمته تابعة له، ولا تنفك عنه في أغلب الأحوال،  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي  وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا  شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   [الأنعام:162-163]، فهذه هي آية الوقفية، فنحن وقف على الله، فنأكل من أجل  الله، ونشرب من أجل الله، ونتزوج من أجل الله، ونطلق من أجل الله، ونبني ..  نهدم .. نبيع .. نشتري .. الكل من أجل الله. فصاحب هذا النور إذا باع أو  اشترى هل يغش .. يخدع .. يكذب؟! والله لا يفعل، وصاحب هذا النور إذا بنى هل  يبني على غير هدي الله ورسوله؟ يقتطع قطعة أرض ويبني عليها؟! والله لا  يفعل.المهم فيما نريد أن نقوله: هيا نتدبر كلام الله، فإنه الروح التي بها  الحياة، والنور الذي به الهداية.   

** هداية القرآن الكريم                                                                                                   * *

                               عرفنا مما درسنا أن هذا القرآن الكريم -كلام الله- لا ريب  فيه، وأن فيه هدى، والهدى: ما يصل بك إلى مطلوبك، وينتهي بك إلى رغائبك،  وما تريد أن تنتهي إليه من كمال وسعادة، لكن هذا الهدى مكنون في باطنه. من  ينال هذا الهدى؟أولاً: من يؤمن بالله ولقائه .. بالله ورسوله .. بالله  وكتابه، ثم يتقي الله عز وجل فلا يخرج عن طاعته فيما يأمر وفيما ينهى، فهذا  الذي تتجلى له أنوار الهداية ويجدها في القرآن الكريم،  هُدًى  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:2].وذكر الله تعالى أنهم:  هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   [البقرة:5]، واقرءوا إن شئتم:  هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاة وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ  يُنفِقُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   [البقرة:2-5]، لا سواهم.                                                                      

** أقسام الكافرين                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم ذكر تعالى حال الكافرين، وقد عرفنا أنهم صنفان: صنف  توغلوا في الشر، في الظلم، في الفساد، في الخبث يوماً بعد يوم، عاماً بعد  عام، حتى مضت فيهم سنة الله عز وجل، فختم على قلوبهم وعلى أسماعهم، وجعل  على أبصارهم غشاوة، فهم لا يسمعون، ولا يفهمون، ولا يعقلون، ولا يبصرون،  هؤلاء مصيرهم معلوم، الخلود في عالم الشقاء في النار دار البوار، لا يخرجون  أبداً بليارات السنين، وليس هناك مكان آخر، وفيهم يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ  تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  [البقرة:6] لم؟  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ  [البقرة:7]، الختم على الظرف، الختم على الآنية، من أين يدخل  الشيء والختم موجود؟ من أين يدخل نور الإيمان أو معاني الإيمان أو مفاهيم  الكلام وقد أغلق على القلب،  خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى  سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [البقرة:7]، نعوذ بالله أن نكون منهم، أو يكون بيننا أحد منهم!الصنف  الثاني: كفروا، وظلموا، وفسدوا، لكنهم ما توغلوا، أي: ما وصلوا إلى مستوى  أن طبع على قلوبهم وختم على سمعهم وأبصارهم، فهؤلاء بلغهم دعوتك يا رسولنا!  وأنذر وخوف، فإنهم يدخلون في رحمة الله، وقد دخل من هذا العدد بلايين.                                                                      

** صنف المنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               جاءت الآيات تذكر لنا صنفاً آخر من الخلق، ألا وهم  المنافقون.ومن هم المنافقون أيها المؤمنون؟ هم الذين يبطنون الكفر في  قلوبهم ويخفونه في نفوسهم ولا ينطقون به أمامكم أيها المؤمنون، وهم الذين  يتظاهرون بالإسلام فيصلون معكم، وقد يجاهدون إلى جنبكم، ولكن من باب أن  يحفظوا على أنفسهم حياتهم وأموالهم ووجودهم؛ لأنهم لو أعلنوا عن الكفر  والردة لقتلوا بيننا، ولا نسمح لهم بالبقاء في ديارنا.فخوفهم من السيف  حملهم على أن يصروا على كفرهم، وعلى تكذيبهم بوجود الله .. بعلم الله ..  بقدرته .. بحقه في الطاعة والعبادة .. بالكفر برسول الله وبكتابه، ولكن  يداهنون مؤقتاً.وهؤلاء المنافقون كانوا موجودين والقرآن ينزل في هذه  المدينة النبوية، فما زال القرآن ينزل ويصفي ويغربل حتى ما بقي منهم أحد،  فمنهم من مات على كفره ونفاقه، وأغلبهم مات على الإيمان والتوحيد.والآن لا  يسمون بالمنافقين بل يسميهم العلماء بالزنادقة، والواحد زنديق، والجمع  زنادقة، فالزنديق: هو الذي يتكلم ببسم الله، ورسول الله، كأنه مؤمن، وهو  فقط يضحك على المؤمنين، ويسخر منهم من أجل أن يصل إلى أغراضه الهابطة  الدنية، أو يخاف أن يطرد من القرية أو من الحي أو يهجر فلا يتكلم معه، فهذا  يقال عنه: الزنديق، وهو المنافق.وهؤلاء المنافقون نسمع الله تعالى يخبرنا  عنهم:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  [البقرة:8]، ومن أخبر عنهم؟ العليم  بقلوبهم،  وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ   [البقرة:8-9]، إي والله. فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  [البقرة:10]، أي مرض هذا؟  هل يعرفه الأطباء؟! هل هو الخفقان؟! هذا مرض الشرك، والكفر، والنفاق، وبغض  الإسلام وأهله، وبغض التوحيد والداعين إليه، وبغض دار السلام وأهلها،  فهؤلاء يزيدهم الله مرضاً، والمرض إذا لم يعالج في الجسم فإنه يستشري  وينتصر فيعجز الأطباء عن مداواته، فهذا الفريق من المنافقين يموت على الكفر  ولا يعالج. وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ   [البقرة:10]، إن ماتوا على كفرهم ونفاقهم. وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا  تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ   *  أَلا  إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ  [البقرة:11-12]، وقد ذكرنا وأشرنا إلى أنهم  كانت لهم اتصالات باليهود، واتصالات بالكافرين في مكة وخارجها، بل حتى مع  الروم، وإذا سئل يقول: هذا من أجل تحقيق الأمن للبلاد .. من أجل أن ندفع شر  هؤلاء الكفار أو اليهود، نحن مصلحون، وعندما يقول له المؤمن: كيف تتصل  بفلان، فالبارحة كنت في بيته وهو كافر من اليهود؟ يقول: لغرض صحيح، للدفاع  عن الحقيقة، لرد هؤلاء عن ظلمنا والاعتداء علينا.إذاً:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ  لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  [البقرة:11] أي: بالمعاصي، فالإفساد في  الأرض يكون بماذا؟ وأنا أريد أن يبقى هذا علماً راسخاً في نفوس المؤمنين  والمؤمنات فلا نتردد: الإفساد في الأرض بم يكون؟ الإفساد يكون بمعصية الله  ورسوله؛ لأن الذي عصى الله: أجرم، ظلم، فجر، اعتدى، سرق، كذب.إذاً: هذا هو  الفساد؛ ولهذا جاء في آية سورة الأعراف:  وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا  [الأعراف:56]، كان في البلاد كفر، وظلم، وشر، وفساد،  فجاء نور الإيمان فاشتملته القلوب والأبصار، وظهر النور، واستقام أهل  البلاد، فمن جاء يحدث باطلاً أو شركاً أو كفراً أو ذنباً فقد جاء ليفسد في  الأرض.إذاً:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:11] قال تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ  آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ  [البقرة:12-13]، آمنوا كما آمن فلان وفلان  وفلان من إخوانكم وجيرانكم:  قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ   [البقرة:13]، فيعتبرون الذين دخلوا في الإسلام من اليهود ومن العرب  المشركين سفهاء، كيف يذوبون في هذه الدعوة ويتخلون عن عقائد آبائهم  وأجدادهم ومميزاتهم، ويدخلون في هذه الدعوة التي قد لا تدوم أعواماً بعد  اليوم؟! فيقولون بهذا القول:  أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ   [البقرة:13].قال تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:13]، كيف يعلمون وهم كالأبقار انطمست بصائرهم وعميت  عيونهم.                                                                      

** ضرب الأمثال للمنافقين                                                                                                   * *

                               ضرب الله تعالى للمنافقين مثلين فقال:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى شَيَاطِينِهِمْ  قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ   *  اللَّهُ  يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ  تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:14-16]. هنا مثلين: مثل  ناري: مضروب للذين علم الله أنهم يموتون على النفاق، ومثل مائي: مضروب لمن  يرجى لهم العودة إلى الطريق المستقيم، وإلى الدخول في رحمة الله.قال تعالى:   مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا  حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا  يُبْصِرُونَ  *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   [البقرة:17-18]، وهذا النور معبر عنه بالنار والنور القرآني، والآيات تنزل،  فإذا نزلت الآية وكانت تحمل بشرى وهداية، وما سمتهم، ولا عرَّضت بهم،  فرحوا واطمأنوا، فإذا نزلت الآية كالرعد القاصف تخرج نفاق المنافقين  -والعياذ بالله تعالى- أصابهم ما أصابهم،  مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي  اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ  بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ  *  صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ  عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ  [البقرة:17-18].المثل الثاني:  أَوْ  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ [البقرة:19]، مطر يقال فيه: الصيب؛ لأنه يصب،   أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ  [البقرة:19]، هذه هي الآيات وأنوارها،  فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ  يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ  الْمَوْتِ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  *  يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ  يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ  [البقرة:19-20]، برق الآيات وأنوارها.  كُلَّمَا  أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [البقرة:20]، ولو شاء الله لأصابهم ما أصاب الأولين،  وماتوا على النفاق، ولا دخول في الإسلام، ولا نظر إلى رحمة الله.                                                                      

** نداء الله للناس أجمعين                                                                                                   * *

                               بعد الآيات الأولى التي كشفت الهدى وبينته جاء نداء الله عز  وجل للبشرية كلها بعنوان: الناس، فقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ   [البقرة:21]، أبيضكم وأسودكم .. عربكم وعجمكم،  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [البقرة:21]، أمرنا بأن نعبده، كيف نعبده؟ نعبده بما  يبين لنا من أنواع الطاعة، إذ العبادة من العبودية، إذا قال: قوموا قمنا،  وإذا قال: اقعدوا قعدنا، وإذا قال: انظروا، نظرنا، وإذا قال: أغمضوا أعينكم  غمضنا. ولو لطول الحياة؛ لأننا عبيد.قوله:  اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ   [البقرة:21]، أي: بما شرع لكم من أنواع العبادات والطاعات.لم هذه العبادة؟   اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   [البقرة:21]، إذا خطر ببال أحد: مَنْ هو هذا الذي يأمرنا بعبادته؟ من هو؟  الله الذي خلقك، وخلق أمك، وأباك، وجدك، وجدتك وإلى آدم  الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ  [البقرة:21]، قد يقولون: نحن لسنا بمخلوقين، إذاً: هؤلاء  مجانين، فلا يدخلون في دائرة الكلام معهم، مخلوقون  وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:21] أيضاً، ما أنتم وحدكم، أي: اعبدوا الله الذي  خلقكم، وخلق من قبلكم بل وخلق كل شي،  وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ   [يس:81]، فالذي صنعك، وصورك، ووهبك حياتك، طلب منك أن تطيعه من أجل أن  يكملك ويسعدك وأنت تقول: لا، لا. هذا جنون أو عقل؟! خلقك وصورك، ووهبك سمعك  وبصرك وحياتك، وخلق كل شيء في الكون من أجلك، وطلب منك أن تطيعه؛ لأجلك  أنت لا لأجله هو، حتى تكمل وتسعد في الدار الأولى والدار الثانية، وأنت  تقول: لا، لا.. لا أعرفه.أرأيتم هبوط الكافرين والمشركين؟! دون البهائم،  فالذين يرفضون عبادة الله مستواهم أحط من البهائم، والله تعالى ما قال:  اعبدوا الجبار العظيم الذي بيده أرواحكم وأرزاقكم، والذي إن شاء أماتكم  وأبادكم. ما نادى بهذا النداء، بل نادانا بما يمكن أن يعقله الرجل والمرأة  والعربي والعجمي. اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [البقرة:21]، أي: خالقكم،  الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:21]، وعلل فقال:   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:21] بذلك عذابه ونقمه، أي: اعبدوه لتحصلوا  بتلك العبادة على النجاة مما تخافون، ومما تحزنون وتتألمون. لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:21]، نتقي ماذا؟ عذاب الله، حتى لا نقع في فقر، ولا في  فتنة، ولا في اضطراب، ولا في آلام، ولا في حروب، ولا ولا.. هذا في الدنيا،  وعلَّنا نتقي أيضاً عذاب الدار الآخرة التي نرحل إليها تباعاً، واحداً بعد  واحد، ومائة بعد مائة، والمصير واحد إلى دار البوار أو دار السلام.سبحان  الله العظيم! ماذا يريد الله تعالى من العباد؟ يريد أن يكملوا ويسعدوا في  الدنيا والآخرة، وأسباب الكمال والسعادة في طاعته، طاعته فيما وضع من  قوانين من شأنها أن تزكي النفس وتطهرها، وأن تهذب الأخلاق وترفعها، وأن  تحسن الآداب وتسمو بها، فينتهي الظلم والشر والخبث والفساد، فيعيشون على  سطح الأرض كالملائكة في السماء، قالوا: لا، الشيطان ما يريد.                                                                      

** إثبات ربوبية الله على العباد وتفضله عليهم                                                                                                   * *

                               زاد الله الأمر بياناً فقال:  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ  الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا  [البقرة:22]، إذا ما عرفتم الله بخلقه لكم، وخلق من  قبلكم انظر ..  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا  [البقرة:22]،  مبسوطة: تبني، تنام، تحرث، أليس كذلك؟!  وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً   [البقرة:22]، فوقكم، لو شاء لخرَّت من فوقكم، من يبقى؟  وَيُمْسِكُ  السَّمَاءَ أَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ  [الحج:65].لو  تسقط الشمس فقط -والعياذ بالله- والله لا يبقى موجود على الأرض. لا يا شيخ!  ما من شأنها أن تنزل، أن تسقط فقط، فلو نزلت عن مستواها لاحترق الكون،  والشمس حرارتها معروفة والأبعاد ما تدركها بعقلك، ومع هذا لو تخرج عن فلكها  وتنزل لاحترق كل شيء، ولو ارتفعت لتجمد كل شيء، فنحن نعيش بحرارة الشمس  بفضل الله. الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً  وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً  [البقرة:22]، تكلمنا عن المطر الصناعي،  وهل هناك مطر صناعي هذه الأيام في الصين أو في اليابان؟ قالوا: المطر  الصناعي .. المطر الصناعي، وكتبت الجرائد والصحف: يتحدون بالمطر الصناعي،  هل فعلاً حصل مطر صناعي؟ فرنسا عندما أصابها جدب في عام من الأعوام قالوا  للمسلمين: صلوا وادعوا لنا الله عسى أن يمطرنا، وخرجنا وصلينا وأمطرهم  الله.أين المطر الصناعي؟! فقط أنابيب مخروقة يخرج الماء منها، وقالوا: هذا  المطر الصناعي.تدرون قبل ثلاثين .. أربعين سنة لما بدءوا يفكرون في قضية  الطلوع إلى القمر، أخذت صحف العرب تكتب: من يحجز من الآن؟ احجزوا منازل في  القمر، وشطحوا ورقصوا. فأين الطلوع إلى القمر؟! وقبل أيام أعلن أنها  مناورات وكذب، وتمثيليات في الجبال فقط، وقد سبقت إلى هذا الصين الشيوعية  أيام قوتها وشدتها، فنشرت في مجلاتها أنها مؤامرة ضد البشرية تمت بين  الدولتين العظيمتين: روسيا وأمريكا، لإذلال البشر وإخضاعهم، وكل ما قالوا  باطل، والذي يعرضونه في التلفاز وشاشات السينما تمثيليات فقط. أما نحن  فبكينا، وقلنا: يا رب!يا مسلمون! اخجلوا، لا تتبجحوا بانتصارات أعدائكم،  فعدوك يحقق هذه الأهداف السامية العالية، وأنت تمدحه وتثني عليه، ما  تستحي؟! أما الصين فما أخفت هذا عن شعبها ولم تذكره، بل قالت: باطل، ليبقى  الشعب الصيني متماسكاً وقوي الروح، ويستطيع أن يقف في وجه روسيا أو أمريكا،  ونحن أبقار هابطون نصفق لهم، وإذا قلت: ما طلعوا. قالوا: اسكت، أنت رجعي،  وأنت كيف ما طلعوا؟! وهذا الحديث سمعتموه أو لا؟ أعدناه من ثلاثين سنة، أين  الطلوع إلى القمر؟ آه.إذاً:  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا  وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ  مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ  [البقرة:22]، رزقاً لمن؟ لله وملائكته!  لا، لكم يا بني آدم، من ينزل الماء من السماء؟ كيف يتحول هذا الماء؟ كيف  يتكون؟ كيف؟ دعنا من آثار تكوينه، نزل ماءً عذباً فراتاً، فإذا انقطع ماتت  الأرض ومات أهلها، وهذا ما نعرفه، أنه ربنا وخالقنا، نقول: من هذا؟                                                                      

** ربوبية الله تقتضي توحيده في عبادته وعدم الإشراك به                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَندَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:22]، فبعد هذه المعرفة اليقينية يجوز أن تقول: يا  ألله! ويا عيسى؟! أو يا رب ويا هبل؟ أو يا رب وسيدي عبد القادر ؟! يجوز أن  تجعل مضاداً لله تضاده به؟! لا يصح أبداً إلا التوحيد: لا إله إلا الله، لا  ملك مقرب، ولا نبي مرسل، ولا ولي من الصالحين، فضلاً عن الأوهام، وما عبد  البشر إلا بأمر الشيطان وتزيينه، إذ عبدوا حتى الفروج.إذاً:  فَلا  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَندَادًا  [البقرة:22]، تضادونه بها بأن تعبدوه، فمعه  تدعونها، تستغيثون بها، تذبحون لها الذبائح، تنذرون لها النذور، تتمسحون  بها، تعكفون عليها، تعلقونها في أعناقكم.واليوم أخبرني طالب وهو صادق، أن  مسيحياً مصرياً مدسوساً هنا جاء للعمل، فضبطوه وفي عنقه سلسلة الصليب،  فمسكوه وكسروا الصليب وتركوه، وهو لا ينفعه. وعيسى نفسه الذي وضع الصليب له  والله لن يغني عنك من الله شيئاً، والصليب في عنقه مضادة لله ومحادة له،  فماذا ينفع الصليب؟ ماذا ينفع عيسى، أو أمه، أو جبريل عليهم السلام؟ من  يستحق أن يعبد؟ الله،  أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ  [الأعراف:54]،  فالذي ما خلق، ولا أمر، ولا كوَّن كيف يعبد؟إذاً:  فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ  أَندَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:22]، نعم يعلمون، لو تسألوه عن  هذا الصليب: هل يشفيك من مرضك؟ تترك العلاج؟ يقول: لا، لا يشفي، هذا  الصليب يمثل عيسى، وعيسى عليه السلام أنت تقول: ذبحوه وقتلوه، فلو كان ينفع  ويضر فكيف يصلبونه على أخشاب والناس يشاهدون؟ أين عقول النصارى؟! والله  -سبحان الله العظيم- إذا تكلم البصير منهم يقول: عادات فقط جرى عليها  الناس، الإله يذبح ويصلب! سبحان الله العظيم! والدليل على أنه صلب أنهم  يعلقون الصليب؛ لأنه صورة عيسى لما قتل وصلب من قبل اليهود، يا سبحان الله!  والقرآن يصرح بأن عيسى ما قتل ولا صلب،  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ   [النساء:158]، ونقول: لا. القرآن يقول:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ  وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157]، لا لا لا.. هذا قرآن العرب.وتمضي  الأيام وتتوالى القرون والأعوام ونسمع ونحن في الدرس أن بولس الثامن أعلن  أن اليهود برآء من دم المسيح، أما سمعتم بهذا بولس ! والغريب أن بولس هذا  اسم قس، ورئيس كنيسة، وبولس عندنا ماذا في جهنم؟ درك من دركات النار اسمه:  بولس.بولس يقول: إن اليهود برآء من دم السيد المسيح، فلا تحملوا لهم أيها  النصارى العداء والبغضاء، وما قال هذا إلا بالمال؛ لأن اليهود سيطروا على  العالم في باب البنك والرصيد والمال، فأخضعوا أوروبا وأمريكا، وأخضعوا  العرب والمسلمين. سمعتم بهذه؟ قلنا: آمنا بالله، نحن من قبل نقول: عيسى  حاشاه ما قتلوه وما صلبوه، بل رفعه الله إليه، وسينزل، وهم: لا لا لا..  قتلوه، هل استطاعوا أن ينزعوا الآن الصليب من أعناقهم؟ ما استطاعوا.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الآن مع قول ربنا:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا  شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:23]،  يخاطب الله تعالى البشرية كلها، وبخاصة الكافرين، والمشركين، والمنافقين،  فيقول لهم:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ  [البقرة:23]، وبعد هذا النداء الذي وجهناه  إليكم، والبيانات والبراهين التي لاحت في الآفاق بينكم بأنه لا إله إلا  الله، فاعلموا أن محمداً رسول الله. يا من شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله لما  ظهر لهم من الآيات ولاح لهم في الآفاق من بينات، وعرفوا ألا يعبد إلا الله،  فقالوا: لا إله إلا الله قولوا: محمد رسول الله.والبرهنة والتدبير على أن  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله اسمع!  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ   [البقرة:23]، والريب: الشك الذي معه اضطراب في النفس، وقلق وحيرة، فليس  مجرد شك وصاحبه هادي النفس بل في قلق. وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا  [البقرة:23]، من عبده هذا؟ هذا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وهذه الإضافة للتشريف: عبد الله، ومن منا يرقى إلى هذا  المستوى، ويصبح حقاً عبد الله؟ تصبح عبداً لله مطيعاً له في حركاتك  وسكناتك، وفي أفكارك، وميولك، وما تحمل من حياة، كل ذلك لله فأنت عبده إذا  قال: قف. وقفت الدهر كله، وإذا قال: نم. نمت كذلك، ولا تصرف لك أبداً بل  الكل لله. هذا العبد الذي استعبده بالخدمة، بالطاعة .. بالعمل المتواصل ..  بترك كل شيء من أجل الله عز وجل. وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا  [البقرة:23] من الآيات القرآنية التي حواها  هذا الكتاب. ومن نزل هذا الكتاب؟ الله جل جلاله.فإن كنتم في ريب من تنزيل  هذا الكتاب، أي: من كونه نزله الله على عبده محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقرر  رسالته ونبوته، وليجيب طاعته والاتباع له  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ  مِثْلِهِ  [البقرة:23]، تفضلوا! الباب مفتوح، نعطيكم عاماً .. عامين ..  ثلاثة .. ألف سنة، تفضلوا فأتوا بسورة من مثل محمد في أميته، وعدم قراءته  وكتابته وعلمه، أو من مثل هذا القرآن الكريم، والقرآن حمال أوجه.والشاهد في  الاثنين، فأتوا بسورة من مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد عاش أربعين سنة  وهو أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ونزل عليه القرآن، وهو لا يفرق بين الألف  والباء، ولا بين الهاء والواو.ولما بلغ الأربعين سنة نبئ، وهذه سنة الله في  تنبئته وإرسال رسله، فعامتهم ينبئهم إذا بلغوا سن الرشد والكمال العقلي؛  لأن الفتوة والشباب يوجد فيها طيش للعبد؛ ما فيه ثبات ورصانة، ولكن إذا بلغ  الأربعين اكتمل عقله ونماؤه، فسنة الله في هذا الباب ما نبأ ولا أرسل إلا  من بلغ الأربعين، هذا في الغالب. فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ  [البقرة:23] من مثل  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتفضلوا!ووجه آخر:  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ   [البقرة:23] من مثل القرآن.وهذا التحدي الإلهي قائم إلى الآن، فهل استطاعت  البشرية أنت تأتي برجل يقول: أوحي إلي القرآن وأنزل علي كتاب، وهذه سورة من  سوره؟! ما استطاعوا.وهنا حقيقتان أو وجهان مشرقان:الأول: أن الله عز وجل  صرف قلوب البشر عن محاولة الإتيان بسورة، ومن يقوى على صرف قلوب البشر إلا  الله؟ أجيال، الجيل بعد الجيل، وما هناك من حاول أن يأتي بسورة من مثل  القرآن، ومن يقدر على قلب القلوب وصرفها؟ ما هي من جيل ولا من أمة؟ ألف  وأربعمائة سنة، وهو كذلك.ثانياً: القرآن المعجز بألفاظه .. بكلماته ..  بجمله .. بمعانيه لا يستطيع أحد مهما أوتي من الفصاحة والبلاغة والبيان لن  يستطيع أن يأتي بسورة من مثل القرآن.إذاً: هذا التحدي قائم وباقٍ إلى الآن،  فهو وحده يشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، إن طولبت وطلب منك التدليل على نبوة  محمد ورسالته أجيبوا بكل سهولة: أنزل الله عليه كتابه مائة وأربعة عشر  سورة، وتحدى الله البشرية كلها أن تأتي بسورة من مثله فعجزت، فدل هذا  يقيناً أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ   [البقرة:23]، وجاء قول الله عز وجل:  فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ  مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ  [هود:13]، وجاء أيضاً: فأتوا بمثل القرآن، فعجزوا إذ قال  تعالى:  قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ  [الإسراء:88]  وتعاونوا وتضافروا،  عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا  يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ  [الإسراء:88]، من سورة الإسراء،  قُلْ لَئِنِ  اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا  الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ  ظَهِيرًا  [الإسراء:88]، أي: معيناً ومساعداً، فالشياطين والجن فسقتهم  وفجرتهم، والبشرية فجارهم وطغاتهم كلهم تعاونوا على أن يأتوا بمثل القرآن  في هدايته وقضائه وأحكامه وشرائعه وبلاغته وبيانه فوالله ما استطاعوا، ومن  هنا نزل تعالى وتحداهم بعشر فقط:  فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ   [هود:13]، ثم تحداهم بسورة واحدة من سورة يونس:  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ  مِثْلِهِ  [يونس:38]، وفي البقرة هذه الآية التي ندرسها:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ  فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا  [البقرة:23]، أي: من القرآن  بأحكامه، وشرائعه، وآدابه، وقصصه، وأخباره، وأنبائه:  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ  مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ  [البقرة:23] الذين تعبدونهم،  وتستغيثون بهم، وتستعينون بهم، وترجون شفاعتهم فليتفضلوا ليعينوكم، ويقفوا  إلى جنبكم، ويساعدوكم على إتيان سورة فقط من مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ويشهدوا لكم بأنكم على حق أيضاً، فعجزوا وما استطاعوا إلى اليوم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** تصريح القرآن بعجز المنكرين له عن الإتيان بسورة من مثله                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، يفعلون  ماذا؟ الإتيان بسورة من مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مستعينين بشهدائهم،  بآلهتهم، بشركائهم، بمن يدعونهم، بمن يعولون عليهم من الإنس والجن،  فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، هذه (لن) الزمخشرية.وقد  اختلف النحاة في (لن) هل نفيها مؤبد أو نفيها كنفي لا: لا تأكل .. لا تشرب،  لن تأكل بعد اليوم ولن تشرب؟ فالجمهور على أنها مثل لا النافية، أما  الزمخشري اللغوي البحر فيقول: (لن) هذه تدل على النفي المؤبد، فإذا أردت أن  تحرم أخاك من شيء، تقول له: لن أعطيك بعد اليوم، فلا يطمع، أما إذا قلت  له: لا أعطيك بعد اليوم. ممكن تتراجع وتعطيه، لكن إذا قلت: (لن) أبَّدت  النفي، وهنا (لن) للتأبيد. وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   هل فعلوا؟ لا.وهنا دائماً  أذكر الأبناء والإخوان والمؤمنات من باب التبيين والتوضيح، أقول: لو أن  أمريكا أنتجت آلة من الآلات الصناعية، ثم أعلنت أنها تتحدى العالم الإنساني  سبعين سنة، ومن بين ذلك أوروبا الصناعية، واليابان الصناعية، وروسيا  الاتحادية، فإذا استطاعوا أن ينتجوا مثل هذه الآلة، وهل تفعل أمريكا هذا  التحدي؟ لا تفعل، وإذا تحدت فإنها تفضح.وأقول كذلك: اليابان الصناعية الآن  متفوقة، فهل تستطيع أن توجد شيئاً من الصناعات ولو إبريقاً من أباريق الماء  أو الشاي وتقول: أتحدى العالم الإنساني لمدة خمسين سنة أن ينتجوا مثل هذا؟  ممكن يقع هذا؟!والجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه يقول:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   [البقرة:24]، إلى الأبد، هل فعلوا؟ ما فعلوا.لو اجتمع علماء اللغة والبيان  والفصاحة والسحر والمنطق كلهم وقالوا: نجمع عقولنا وقلوبنا على أن نأتي  بسورة، ونعلن عنها في الصحف وفي الجرائد وفي الكتب أنها كسور القرآن:أولاً:  الله يصرفهم، والله ما يجتمعون على ذلك، أليست قلوبهم بيد الله فهو الذي  يصرفهم!.ثانياً: لو أراد الله أن يتركهم يتخبطون ليفضحوا، وتنكشف عورتهم،  والله ما أن يقدموه حتى يضحك منها النساء والرجال: هذا كلام الله؟ هذا يشبه  كلام الله حتى ننسبه إلى الله عز وجل؟ وتتم الفضيحة الكبرى.هذا معنى قوله:   فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24].                                                                      

** كيفية اتقاء النار                                                                                                   * *

                               إذاً: ماذا تنتظرون؟ ثبتت نبوة محمد، وتقررت رسالته، صح  دينه. إذاً: فانجوا واطلبوا النجاة لأنفسكم:  فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي  وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ  [البقرة:24]، وما دمتم عجزتم، وعرفتم  ضعفكم وعجزكم، ولاحت أنوار الكمال المحمدي وأنه رسول الله، وأن هذا وحي  الله وكتابه، فأنقذوا أنفسكم من النار.إذاً:  فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي  وَقُودُهَا  [البقرة:24]، أي: ما تتقد به وتشتعل، ليس فحماً، ولا حطباً،  ولا بنزيناً، ولا غازات، بل وقودها أجسام الكفرة والكافرات، والمشركين  والمشركات، العظام واللحوم، ومادة أخرى هي حجر من سجين،  وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ  [البقرة:24]، وهذا النوع من الحجارة ما رأيناه،  ولكن البشر رأيناهم، فما هناك حطب، ولا خشب، ولا غازات، ولا.. هذا العالم  المشتعل يشتعل بأجسام البشر وبالحجارة التي كانت آلهة وأصناماً يعبدها  المشركون، وهذه الحجارة هي أصنام المشركين التي نصبوها حول بيوتهم وفي  المنعطفات يعكفون عليها ويأتونها، ويتقربون إلى الله بالتمسح بها، والعكوف  حولها.ومن الأمثال اللطيفة، أن العرب في جاهليتهم لما جاءهم عمرو بن لحي  بالأصنام من الشام، الذي رآه الرسول في النار لما كشفت له وشاهدها، فوجده  يجر قصبه في جهنم، فـعمرو بن لحي لما جاء بالأصنام انتشرت، وأصبح كل منعطف،  كل حي في المدن، يجعلون تمثالاً، وإذا بأحد الأعراب ذهب إلى صنمه ليزوره  ويستشفع به ويتبرك به، فلما دنا منه وجد ثعلباً قد رفع رجله ووضعها على  كتفه ويبول عليه، كعادة الذئاب والكلاب عندما يبول أحدها يرفع رجله على شيء  مرتفع، فنظر إليه ثم قال:أرب يبول الثعلبان برأسه لقد ذل من بالت عليه  الثعالبواعتزله حتى مات، وتخلى عنه. ففطرته اقتضت هذا، كيف أن ربي آتيه  لأعبده والثعلب يبول على رأسه، وما يدفعه ولا يقتله؟!ووا أسفاه، ووا  حسرتاه!! فقد وقع آباؤنا وأجدادنا من القرن الثامن أو السابع في مثل هذه  العمياء فعبدوا قباب الصالحين وقبورهم، وتقربوا إليها أكثر مما يتقربون إلى  الله، فيحلفون بها، ويستغيثون بها، ويجعلون البقر والغنم لها، ويجعلون  الأشجار لها، وهكذا مثل ما كان المشركون، ولا لوم ولا عتاب؛ لأن نور القرآن  صُرف عنهم، فعاشوا في ظلام.وأنتم الآن ترون شيخاً يدرسكم القرآن أو لا؟  هذا كان مستحيلاً، يقولون: كيف يتكلم في كلام الله؟ ممنوع، لم؟ يقولون:  القرآن فيه الناسخ والمنسوخ، فيه مجمل ومفصل، فيكفينا كتب الفقه، لا نتورط  ونكذب على الله، فأصبح من يقول: قال الله؛ يرمى بالحجارة، فصرفوا أمة  الإسلام عن القرآن.إذا ذهب القرآن بنوره أسألكم بالله: من أين تأتي  الهداية؟ كيف يعرفون التوحيد؟! هذا هو السر.الحمد لله الآن، ولا ندري لو  كنا في بلد آخر يسمحون لنا أو لا؟ الآن الحمد لله من نيف وأربعين سنة ندرس  كلام الله في بيت الله ومسجد رسوله.والشاهد عندنا في أن ظلام الجهل هو الذي  أوقعهم في عبادة غير الله عز وجل يستشفعون بغير الله.وقوله تعالى:   فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ   [البقرة:24]، والسؤال معاشر الأبناء: بم نتقي النار؟ كنا نقول بالأمس: بم  نتقي الله أو لا؟ وبم نتقي الحر أسألكم بالله؟ بالمكيفات والشمسيات أو لا؟  وبم نتقي البرد؟ وبم نتقي الجوع؟ لكل ما نخاف منه له ما يتقى به أو لا؟  فالنار بم تتقى؟إن عرفنا بم يتقى الله عرفنا بم تتقى النار، وإذا اتقينا  الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أمرا باعتقاده وقوله  وعمله، وفيما نهيا عن اعتقاده وقوله وفعله، فذاك الذي نتقي به النار؛ لأننا  إذا اتقينا الله وبعُد غضبه عنا وعذابه اتقينا النار، لكن من باب التوضيح  ومن باب البيان:  فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ  وَالْحِجَارَةُ  [البقرة:24]، فلا تشتعل بمادة غير أصنام المشركين وآلهتهم  التي عبدوها ثم بأجسامهم الضخمة في تلك النار أو ذلك العالم.                                                                      

** إعداد النار للكافرين برب العالمين                                                                                                   * *

                               هذه النار  أُعِدَّتْ  [البقرة:24]، الإعداد للشيء إذا كان  ذا قيمة، تقول: أعددنا لكم عشاء، معناه تعبنا وهيأنا، كذا أو لا؟ أعددنا  للحرب عدتها، أعدت وهيئت بعناية خاصة. لمن أعدت النار؟ للكافرين، للكافرين  بيض أو حمر، سود أو سمر. من هم الكافرون؟ إنهم الذين أنكروا وجود الله،  وقالوا: الحياة مادة، وهؤلاء كفار جدد ما مضى عليهم أكثر من مائة وخمسين  سنة، وهم البلاشفة الحمر الروس، وهؤلاء لم يسبقهم من كفر كفرهم قط في  البشرية، بل البشرية موحدوهم ومشركوهم، مؤمنوهم وكافروهم يؤمنون بوجود الله  الخلاق العليم، الذي يحيي ويميت، ويعطي ويمنع، ويضر وينفع، ولكن أهل الشرك  يتوسلون إليه بعبادة غيره، تلك العبادة التي زينها العدو لهم فعبدوها من  أجل الله، واقرءوا:  مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى  اللَّهِ زُلْفَى  [الزمر:3].ويدلك لذلك أن أبا سفيان يحلف بالله، وأبا جهل  يقسم بالله عز وجل، ويحج بيته، فهم مؤمنون بوجود الله، وأما هذا الكفر  فجديد، وقد تغير بعدما انهزمت الشيوعية وتحطمت فلبسوا بدلة جديدة وهي  العلمانية؛ ليسلبوا عقول البشر، وليتغنوا بالعلم، فيرفضون كل شيء إلا  العلم، وهم ما يسمون بالعلمانيين.هل عرفتم الآن العلمانيين؟ ما استطاعوا أن  يقولوا: لا إله والحياة مادة. فشلت هذه النظرية. إذاً: كيف يختبئون؟  تستروا بالعلم، فلو رفعت يديك بالدعاء قيل لك: قم اشتغل واسترزق، ولا ترفع  يديك إلى السماء، بل اعمل وتعلم العلم.ومن هو الذي وضع هذا المبدأ البلشفي؟  والله إنهم اليهود، ولا عجب، فهم الذين وضعوا هذه من أجل التعجيل بتدمير  البشرية والقضاء عليها لتصبح حيوانات يركبون منها ما شاءوا، ويأكلون  ويذبحون ما شاءوا، وترتفع راية بني إسرائيل، ومملكة بني إسرائيل، فكل  العظائم من السحر ومن موبقات الجرائم من وضعهم، وهم السر في ذلك، لو يسمعون  كلامي هذا تأخذهم الحمى، ونحن ما يأخذنا شيء.وأخيراً: ما قلت لكم منذ أيام  أنهم عرفوا أن هذه الدولة القرآنية لا تسقط ولا تزول إلا إذا عم أفرادها  الخبث، وغطاها الفسق والفجور بالله العظيم، ومددنا أعناقنا كالأبقار، وما  بكينا ولا اطرحنا بين أيدي ربنا، واستجبنا لهم ونحن لا نشعر، فهم يعملون  على نشر الإلحاد والفسق والفجور؛ حتى تزول هذه العقبة من بين أيديهم، وهذه  هي المانعة، عرفوا هذا أو لا؟ فهيا نقارن معرفتهم بأن نستقيم، لا نأكل إلا  الحلال، ولا ننطق إلا بالحق، ولا نسكت إلا على الحق، وهكذا طهر وصفاء، ولو  يجمعون الجن كلهم بسحرهم ما يؤثرون علينا، ولا يطفئون هذا النور الذي نعيش  عليه، لكن عرفوا وما عرفنا، نشروا أفلام الدعارة والفجور بأنواعها، والسحر  بضروبه، والآن في المدينة سحرة فكل يوم يكتشفون ساحراً.واسمع الآن، يقول لي  طالب: في المدرسة أساتذة يقررون أن كشف الوجه ليس بحرام، بدليل القرآن  والسنة، المرأة تكشف عن وجهها وكفيها. يا هؤلاء! أنسيتم قول ربنا:   وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحًا فَلَيْسَ  عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ  [النور:60] أية ثياب  يضعونها؟ تنزع ثيابها وتخرج حمراء؟ هذا مقصود الله؟ أعوذ بالله! ما الذي  تنزعه؟ تنزع ما كانت تغطي به وجهها وعنقها ويديها، ومع هذا يقول الله:   وَأَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْنَ خَيْرٌ لَهُنَّ  [النور:60] تبقى كالبنت، عمرها مائة  وعشرون سنة وهي تخرج كالكتلة في ثيابها السوداء، لا تعرف كبيرة هي أو  صغيرة. ولولا هذه الصيحات لفعلوا ما فعلوا، وبدأ الحجاب من عشرين سنة يزول  في جامعة جدة، لكن بكى العلماء وبكى المسلمون وأدبوهم، الآن بدءوا يرددون  -أيضاً- عن كشف الوجه، وهل ترضى أن تخرج امرأتك كاشفة وتضحك في الشوارع يا  ديوث؟ يرضى بهذا مؤمن أو عاقل؟! حتى ولو كانت رمصاء، عمشاء، عمياء ما تريد  أن تفضح بين الناس.إن نساء المؤمنين مستورات في الخيام مقصورات حتى في  الجنة، فكيف نرضى بأن تصبح المرأة كاشفة عن وجهها ثم عن عنقها أيضاً،  وكفيها وهي تلوح في الشوارع؟ أعوذ بالله.ثم لما بدأ دعاة السفور؛ عملاء  اليهود في العالم الإسلامي، هل انتهى السفور فقط إلى الوجه؟ نزل إلى  الفخذين والركبتين والساعدين، ودمج النساء مع الرجال في كل الأعمال  والوظائف حتى أصبحوا كاليهود والنصارى.وهؤلاء في المدرسة لا يستحون أن  يقولوا: الكشف ليس في الوجه والكفين، إذا كان فقط الكف والوجه مكشوفان إذاً  ماذا بقي؟أنا أقول لهم: انظروا، أنا مستور أو مكشوف؟ انظروا إليّ، هل هناك  غير وجهي وكفي؟ هذا هو الحجاب، إذاً السعوديون كلهم متحجبون، هذا فهم وذوق  الذي يقصر الحجاب على الوجه والكفين.والشاهد عندنا: هذه أصابع الماسونية  اليهودية لعنها الله عز وجل وقطع دابرها. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى  آله.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (115) 
الحلقة (122)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (80) 


رد الله عز وجل على أهل الكتاب تبجحهم بالقبلة، وادعاءهم الإيمان والكمال  فيه، لمجرد أنهم يصلون إلى بيت المقدس، ثم بين سبحانه أن البر الحقيقي،  والإيمان الصادق هو بالإيمان بالله سبحانه وتعالى وكتبه ورسله، وإقامة شرع  الله عز وجل، وحكم دينه في سائر شئون حياته، والالتزام بأداء الحقوق على  الوجه الذي يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهذا هو طريق الفلاح والنجاح.  

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) اللهم حقق لنا ذلك يا رب العالمين.وقد  كنا مع هذه الآية العظيمة الجليلة وما استوفيناها شرحاً ولا تفسيراً.                               

** معرفة مقياس الإيمان بعرضه على قوله تعالى: (ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ...)                                                                                                   * *

                               أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ  تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ  الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ  وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ  وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ  وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي  الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:177]. يصح -معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات- أن نقول: هذا عرض للمؤمنين الصادقين، شاشة بيضاء من  نور الله عز وجل، إن شئت أن ترى نفسك في هذه المواكب السعيدة فانظر: فإن  وجدت نفسك فيهم وبينهم ومعهم فاحمد الله وأكثر من حمده وشكره، وإن وجدت  نفسك غير موجود فابك على نفسك، واقرع باب الله فإنه يفتحه لك، وادخل في  رحمته.وإن وجدت نفسك تظهر في معرض وتغيب في آخر فجد في عزمك من جديد، وأصلح  حالك، وحدد وجهة نظرك في مسيرتك، وادخل مع مواكب الإيمان والإسلام قبل أن  تفوت الفرصة، والله! إنها لضيقة.                                                                     

** الرد على اليهود والنصارى في ترك حقائق الإيمان والاعتراض بتحويل القبلة                                                                                                   * *

                               ذكرت لكم أنه لما استجاب الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  إذ كان يتطلع إلى القبلة ليستقبل بيت الله الكعبة المشرفة، وقد جاء في هذا  قول الله عز وجل:  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ  فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ  شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144]، لما استجاب الله تعالى لرسوله اغتاظ اليهود،  وكانوا يساكنون اليهود في المدينة، وقالوا: بالأمس يستقبل قبلتنا، واليوم  يعدل عنها، ومن الجائز أن يعدل عن القبلة الثانية غداً! والمرض موجود،  وكانت شائعات تألم لها المؤمنون، ويكفي أن نسمع قول الله تعالى:  سَيَقُولُ  السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي  كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:142]، إذ صلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون قرابة سبعة عشر شهراً إلى بيت المقدس، ثم رغب  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مخالفة اليهود، فكان يتطلع إلى ذلك، ففتح  الله، وأمر المؤمنين أن يتجهوا نحو الكعبة المكرمة.هذه الشائعة أبطلها الله  عز وجل بقوله:  لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:177] وفي قراءة: ( ليس البرُّ )   أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   [البقرة:177]، ما هي قضية قبلة وصلاة فقط، وهذه الآية أيضاً تهز قلوب الذين  لا هم لهم من الإسلام إلا الصلاة، فإذا صلى ظن أنه بلغ الكمال في  إسلامه!ليس البر تولية وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب، أي: للصلاة، ولكن البر  الحق والبرور والصدق والبار بالحق هذا الذي آمن بالله حق الإيمان أولاً،  وهل هناك إيمان غير صحيح غير حق؟ نعم. إنه إيمان المنافقين بألسنتهم، ولا  دخل له في قلوبهم، وكم من مدعي الإيمان وما هو بمؤمن، فإيمانه كاذب وليس  بصادق.                                                                      

** صور الإيمان الحق المتجلية في أركانه وأعماله                                                                                                   * *

                               فالإيمان الحق تتجلى لكم صوره فيما يأتي: أولاً: آمن بالله،  أي: رباً وإلهاً، لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، هذا الإيمان الحق إن وجد أثمر  لصاحبه ثمرتين عجيبتين: الأولى: حب الله، فيصبح يحب الله أكثر من نفسه  وأهله والناس أجمعين.ثانياً: يثمر له خشية الله، الخوف من الله، يصبح إذا  ذكر الله ترتعد فرائصه ويوجل قلبه، فأيما دعوة للإيمان وصاحبها لا يحب الله  ولا يخشاه فهي دعوى باطلة ما هي بحق.ثانياً: وآمن باليوم الآخر، أي: آمن  بالله وبلقائه، ولقاء الله متى يتم؟ يوم القيامة في اليوم الآخر حيث  البشرية كلها في صعيد واحد في ساحة واحدة تسمى ساحة فصل القضاء، وانظر إلى  هذا المنظر: قال تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ  جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ  بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   *  وَنُفِخَ فِي  الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ  يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ  الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا  عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ   *  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا  [الزمر:67-71] ثم قال تعالى بعدها:   وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَراً   [الزمر:73]، وانتهى كل شيء،  وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الزمر:75]، فاستقر أهل النعيم في  نعيمهم وأهل العذاب في عذابهم.فالإيمان بلقاء الله والإيمان باليوم الآخر  قوة دافعة للعبد على أن يطيع الله ورسوله، إذا قويت هذه العقيدة في النفس  وأصبح لا يفارق قلبه ذكر الدار الآخرة فهذا يجد العصمة الكاملة، وقد أثنى  الله على بعض عباده الصالحين وقال:  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ  ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ  [ص:46] الآخرة، من نسي يوماً واحداً الموت والفناء  والبلاء ثم الوقوف بين يدي رب الأرض والسماء أكلته المعاصي واجتاحته، فلهذا  من الحكمة أن تجعل الموت نصب عينيك.والإيمان باليوم الآخر -معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات- معناه: الإيمان بالبعث والحساب والجزاء، ليس مجرد  لقاء. ثم الإيمان بالملائكة، وقد عرفنا عنهم ما شاء الله، ومن ذلك أنهم لا  يحصي عددهم إلا الله، وأنهم موكلون بوظائف وأعمال يقومون بها، وأنهم لا  يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون، وأنهم يسبحون الليل والنهار لا  يفترون، وأن من أعظمهم المقربين، ثم الكروبيين، ثم حملة العرش الأربعة  الذين يعززون يوم القيامة بأربعة فيصبحون ثمانية، إذ قال تعالى:   وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ   [الحاقة:17]، وأن منهم الموكلين بالجنة ونعيمها، ومنهم موكلون بالنار  وعذابها، وقد عرفنا الزبانية التسعة عشر، وعرفنا مدى قوة هؤلاء الملائكة،  فجبريل تجلى وظهر بمكة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أيام البعثة الأولى  وقد سد الأفق كله بستمائة جناح، وعرفنا قوته في سدوم وعمورة مدن قوم لوط؛  جعل عاليها سافلها، ونفخة إسرافيل في البوق في الصور نفخة واحدة تتزلزل  الكائنات وتبددها، وقد عرفنا عددهم، فإذا كان كل واحد منا له عشرة: ثمانية  حراس واثنان يكتبان أعماله، فكم عددهم إذاً؟وعرفنا الإيمان بالكتب، وهي جمع  كتاب، والمراد من الكتب ما أنزل الله تعالى على رسله، وأعظم الكتب أربعة:  القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والزبور، وهناك صحف شيث عليه السلام ستون صحيفة،  وصحف إبراهيم عليه السلام، وما لم نعلمه أكثر، والذي جاء في كتاب الله وعلى  لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب أن نعرفه وأن نؤمن به.ثم الإيمان  بالنبيين: جمع نبي، وكل رسول نبي وليس كل نبي رسولاً، فما كان رسول إلا وهو  نبي، ثم أرسل فهو رسول، وأما النبي فقد يكون نبياً وليس برسول.وقلنا:  الفرق بينهما: أن الرسول يحمل الرسالة يبلغها أهل إقليم من الأقاليم أو  بلاد من البلدان، والنبي لا رسالة له، يعلمه الله ويخبره ويوحي إليه ولكن  هو يعيش على شريعة ورسالة من سبقه، هذا الفرق. فلهذا فعلماء المسلمين  شبيهون بالأنبياء، إذا صاموا وصلوا، إذا صدقوا واستقاموا وبلغوا رسالة الله  فهم كالأنبياء في بني إسرائيل، لم يوح إليهم بشرع والشرع موجود وهم يدعون  إليه.وعرفنا أن عدد المرسلين ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، على عدة قوم  طالوت وعلى عدة أهل بدر، وأما الأنبياء فقد ورد في الحديث أنهم مائة ألف  وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً، ويدلك على كثرتهم ما أخبر به أبو القاسم صلى الله  عليه وسلم من أن اليهود لما هبطوا هبوطنا هذا كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في  اليوم ويقيمون أسواقهم في المساء. إذاً: ذلك الذي درسناه من الآية وهو  بعضها.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين)                                                                                                   * *

                               انتهينا إلى قوله تعالى:  وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ   [البقرة:177]، (آتى) بمعنى: أعطى، كما قال تعالى:  فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ   [الحاقة:19] أي: أعطي  كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ  [الحاقة:19]. فهذا البار  المؤمن الصادق صاحب البر:  وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ  [البقرة:177]  أي: على شدة حبه له وضنه به أعطاه، وإن شئت أيضاً فقل:  وَآتَى الْمَالَ  عَلَى حُبِّهِ  [البقرة:177] أي: من أجل حبه الله تعالى أنفق فيما أمره أن  ينفق، والكل صحيح، والقرآن حمال الوجوه، ولولا حب الله ما أنفق ماله، ولكن  الظاهر هو الأول: أنفق المال مع حبه له ورغبته فيه،  وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى  حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى  [البقرة:177] ذوي بمعنى: أصحاب، ذو المال: صاحب  المال، ذو الجاه: صاحب الجاه، والجمع ذوو مرفوع وذوي منصوب.(ذوي القربى)  أي: القرابات الأقرب فالأقرب، كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه: تعلموا من أنسابكم  ما تصلون به أرحامكم، فأنت لا تستطيع أن تصل كل رحم وهم ألف نسمة أو أكثر،  لكن الأقرب فالأقرب، الابن قبل ابن الابن، والبنت قبل بنت البنت، والأخ  قبل ابن الأخ.. وهكذا في حدود طاقتك وما تتسع له.  وَآتَى الْمَالَ   [البقرة:177] أعطاه، يحمله بيده ويضعه في يد الآخر.وقوله تعالى:   وَالْيَتَامَى  [البقرة:177] الذين فقدوا الآباء قبل بلوغهم واستكمال  حياتهم، فهؤلاء اليتامى من يقيتهم؟ من يعيشهم؟ لا بد من مؤمنين صادقين  ينفقون عليهم.وقوله تعالى:  وَالْمَسَاكِينَ  [البقرة:177] جمع مسكين، من  أسكنته الحاجة وأذلته وقعدت به، فمن لهذا المسكين؟ المؤمنون الصادقون في  إيمانهم ذوو البر والتقوى هم الذين ينفقون. وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ   [البقرة:177] وهل السبيل تلد؟ ما السبيل يا هذا؟ هي الطريق، فالسبيل لا تلد  ولداً ورجلاً، لا، ولكن الذي جاء معها ودخل بلادنا ولا يعرف فيها أحداً هو  ابن السبيل، لا تعرف أباه ولا أمه فتقول: هذا ابن عثمان ولا ابن زيد، هذا  ابن السبيل، فهذا إذا نزل بالقرية كما في الزمن الأول لا فندق ولا مطعم،  فمن له؟ وإن كان من أغنى الأغنياء في دياره، لكن انقطع، جاء على راحلته أو  على رجليه بينه وبين بلاده آلاف الأميال وإن كان غنياً، فماذا يصنع؟  فالمؤمنون الصادقون هم الذين ينفقون عليه حتى يعود. وَالسَّائِلِينَ   [البقرة:177] أي: وينفقون على السائلين الذين تدفعهم الحاجة إلى أن يقولوا:  يا فلان! سد حاجتي، جعت.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وفي الرقاب)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَفِي الرِّقَابِ  [البقرة:177] أيضاً، ما  معنى: في الرقاب؟ الرقبة هي الجزء المعروف من البدن، ما بين الرأس والجسد،  والمراد من الرقاب: المملوكون، المملوك يملك من رقبته أم لا؟ من أين يجر؟  يؤخذ من رقبته، إذاً: هذا المملوك ينتظر من يحرره؟ من يعتقه؟ متى؟ ما  يستطيع، فيتفضل المؤمنون المتقون أولياء الله فيشترونه: فيقولون: أنت حر في  سبيل الله فاعبد ربك، يتملقون إلى الجبار ويتزلفونه بتحرير عبيده، فهم  استُعبدوا بما أذن الله به، ولكن يمتحن الله أولياءه بعتق هؤلاء وتحريرهم.  فهذه مشاريع وأبواب الإنفاق: أولاً: (ذوو القربى)، ثانياً: (اليتامى)،  ثالثاً: (المساكين)، رابعاً: (ابن السبيل)، خامساً: (السائلون)، سادساً:  (في الرقاب)، أي بيان أعظم من هذا البيان؟ بيان من هذا؟ هذا بيان الله،  فلهذا أمة حرمت القرآن أمة ضلت وهلكت.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأقام الصلاة)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:177] هذا الذي هو  بحق مؤمن بار من ذوي البر، آمن بالله وباليوم الآخر وملائكته وكتبه ورسله  والقضاء والقدر، كما في آية سورة القمر:  إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ  بِقَدَرٍ  [القمر:49]، الآية الوحيدة، وبينته السنة في صحيح مسلم وغيره من  حديث جبريل عليه السلام.ثم بعد هذا بين وجوه الإنفاق بالمال الذي يحبه، أما  إذا كان يكره المال وما له فيه حاجة فما يكون هذا مظهراً من المظاهر كما  لهذا الفحل، لكن ما حاجته إليه؟ورد في السنة النبوية أن أفضل الصدقة أن  تتصدق وأنت قوي شحيح، أما إذا مرضت وتخاف الموت فالصدقة هينة، أو كنت سخياً  طبعت على السخاء تنفق الليل والنهار، لكن أعظم الصدقة أجراً ومثوبة وأنت  قوي شحيح تحب الدنيا والمال. وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:177]، هل عرفتم  إقام الصلاة، ما قال: وصلى، كلا، قال:  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:177]،  وورد:  فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ  [الماعون:4]، فرق بين (صلى) وبين (أقام  الصلاة)، فذاك صلى صلاة لا تنتج له الطاقة النورانية، لا تولِّد له  الحسنات، أيما صلاة لا تستوفي شرائطها وأركانها وسننها وواجباتها فهذه  عملية فاشلة، ما تولد النور، وقد علمنا -زادنا الله علماً- أنه لا عبادة  أكثر توليداً للحسنات من الصلاة، شاهد هذا قوله تعالى:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]،  فما من مؤمن يقيم الصلاة إلا وينتهي انتهاء كلياً عن القول أو الفعل  الفاحش أو الفعل الباطل والمنكر، وكل من ترك الصلاة فهو عرضة لغشيان الذنوب  والآثام، وكل من صلى ولم يقم الصلاة لا يسلم من السقوط في الجرائم  والموبقات.وهنا كلمة رددناها مئات المرات ولكن ما استجاب أحد، حيث قلت: إذا  كنتم تريدون أن تتأكدوا فاذهبوا إلى محافظ المدينة أي مدينة، وقولوا: يا  سيد! أعطنا قائمة بالمجرمين في هذا الشهر، وهم كثيرون، هذا سرق.. هذا كذب..  هذا عق أباه.. هذا سب فلاناً، فأقول: أنا أقسم بالله! لن تجدوا نسبة أكثر  من خمسة في المائة من المقيمين الصلاة وخمسة وتسعون من تاركي الصلاة ومن  المصلين، وأحياناً أقول: اذبحوني إذا ما صدقت، وفي أي بلد في العالم  الإسلامي.فالذي يناجي ربه في الليل والنهار لا يفارق محاربه هل هذا ينغمس  في المعاصي والذنوب والآثام؟ ما يستطيع، النور يمنعه، أما قال تعالى:   إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]،  فكل المخالفات نتيجة ترك الصلاة أو التهاون بها وعدم إقامتها.والآن أسألكم:  لم يقول تعالى:  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ  [البقرة:177]ولم يقل: صلى؟لأن هذه  عبادة إذا أديت على ما وضعها الله عليه تنتج النور للقلب، فإذا امتلأ القلب  نوراً فاض على سمعه فلا يسمع باطلاً، فاض على لسانه فلا ينطق بسوء، فاض  على عينيه فلا ينظر حراماً، غطاه النور، والذي يعيش في الظلمة أما يقع في  الهاوية؟   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وآتى الزكاة)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:177] فضلاً عن  الإنفاق العام في تلك الطرق الستة قال: (وآتى الزكاة)، فيعترف بها أنها  قاعدة الإسلام، وآتاها وأعطاها أهلها، وما سميت الزكاة زكاة إلا لأنها تزكي  النفس وتطهرها وتزكي المال وتنميه بإذن الله أيضاً، إذا أديت إيماناً  واحتساباً وعلى الوجه الذي بين الله عز وجل بلا زيادة ولا نقصان فهذه من  شأنها أن تزكي النفس البشرية وتطهرها كالصلاة، لكنها دون الصلاة، الصلاة كل  يوم والزكاة في العام مرة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا   [البقرة:177] هذه لا تظنوها سهلة، والموفي من: أوفى، عاهد وأوفى،   وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا  [البقرة:177] إذا عاهدوا الله  أولاً أو عاهدوا رسوله أو عاهدوا إخوانهم أو عاهدوا من عاهدوا لا ينقضون  العهد، ولو يترتب عليه هلاكهم أو ضياع مالهم. ومن لم يوف فهو مريض بالنفاق،  وقد بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك، وأعطى رجاله أمارة، وما كان عندهم  شرطة ولا مخابرات ولا أمن، كل مؤمن شرطي وخبير بالمخابرات وحام وحارس  للبلاد والعباد، ولماذا نعمل نحن الآن المخابرات والشرط؟ لأننا هبطنا، فكل  مؤمن يجب أن يكون في القرية حارساً أميناً يرعى الحق والفضيلة، وكم كان  للرسول من شرطي؟ فكل مؤمن شرطي، أتمر بجريمة وتسكت؟ أتمر بفساد أو شر  وتسكت؟ غيِّره فأنت المسئول، لكن قلدنا الغرب من جهة؛ لأن الغرب كفار لا  يخافون الله، إذا جاع أكل أمه، لكن المؤمن إذا جاع يحتسب جوعته لله، ما  يأكل مال أخيه، لكن لما هبطنا وأصبحنا لا نأمر بمعروف ولا ننهى عن منكر، بل  نتآمر ونكون عصابات للشر، إذاً: لا بد من الشرطة والمخابرات والآلات،  فاللهم سلم سلم، أو تريدون أن نقول لكم: اتركوا هذا؟ أسلموا يوماً واحداً  فقط، هيا نسلم، والله! لتبيتن أبوابكم مفتوحة، أما وقد أعرضنا وما أسلمنا  لله شيئاً فكيف إذاً يتحقق الأمن؟ هل لكوننا كنا مؤمنين؟يقول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا اؤتمن خان )،  إذا ضبطتم الرجل في القرية هكذا فألقوا القبض عليه فإنه منافق، ( أربع من  كن فيه كان منافقاً خالصاً، ومن كانت فيه واحدة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من  النفاق حتى يدعها: إذا اؤتمن خان، وإذا حدث كذب، وإذا عاهد غدر، وإذا خاصم  فجر)، والعياذ بالله.  

** الحاجة إلى التربية المسجدية لإصلاح أخلاق المسلمين                                                                                                   * *

                               تدخل المحاكم في العالم الإسلامي فتتجلى في الخصومات أنواع  الفجور، والخروج عن الآداب واللياقة والعقل والمعروف، ما علة هذا؟والله! لا  علة إلا الجهل، قد يقال: كيف تقول: الجهل، والكليات والجامعات والمدارس من  موريتانيا إلى إندونيسيا، أي جهل هذا الذي تعني؟ تريد منا أن نجعل في كل  بيت مدرسة؟فأقول: الجهل بالله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، الجهل بمحابه تعالى  ومكارهه، الجهل بما عنده لأوليائه وما لديه لأعدائه، وهذه شريعته كائنة ما  كانت، فالذي ما عرف الله بأسمائه وصفاته فما أحبه ولا خافه، فمثل هذا  تأمنه؟ يفجر ويأكل ويسخط.إذاً: هيا نتعلم، وما الطريق؟ سوف أموت وتبقى هذه  الكلمة مسجلة ولم تطبق، لم؟ أمة هبطت، كيف نطهر قلوبنا ونزكي أرواحنا؟ كيف  نبعد ظلمة الجهل عن نفوسنا؟ المدارس كثيرة ووسائل التعليم لا حد لها ولكن  ما نفعت؛ لأننا ما طلبنا العلم لله، ما وضعنا وسائله لله.الطريق الوحيد  -اللهم اشهد- أن نراجع تاريخ الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحينئذ نجد أنفسنا  كما كان رسول الله وأصحابه.إذا مالت الشمس للغروب في الساعة السادسة وقف  دولاب العمل، الفلاح يرمي بالمسحاة ويوقف العمل، والتاجر يغلق باب المتجر،  والعامل، حتى الكناس يلقي المكنسة، أهل البيت يحملون أطفالهم ويخرجون إلى  بيت ربهم، ما إن يؤذن المغرب إلا وأهل القرية كلهم في المسجد، ما بقي أحد  خارج المسجد إلا مريض أو من في حكم المريض، أهل الحي من المدينة ذات  الأحياء إذا أذن المغرب لا يبقي من هو خارج المسجد، كلهم في بيت ربهم،  النساء وراء ستارة ومكبرات الصوت تبلغهن الكلام، والأطفال صفوف كأنهم  ملائكة دون النساء، والفحول مثلكم أمامهم، ويجلس لهم مرب يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة ويزكيهم، وذلك كل ليلة، فليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، وهم ينمون ويرتقون  ويتعلمون ويعملون، وبعد سنة فقط لن تعثر على معصية في تلك القرية، فلم يبق  شح ولا بخل ولا حسد ولا رياء ولا كبر ولا نفاق ولا زناً ولا سرقة ولا خلف  العهد ولا كذب، كل ذلك يزول؛ لأنها سنة الله، فالطعام يشبع والماء يروي  والنار تحرق والكتاب والسنة يزكيان النفس ويطهرانها، سنة الله تعالى لن  تتخلف أبداً، ومن مرض أو اشتد مرضه فليرحل ولا يقيم في الحي ولا في القرية،  فلان رحل وما أطاق أن يعيش على نور الله، هذا هو الذي يزول به الجهل، لا  المدارس والمكاتب والكليات، هذا هو الطريق، والمدارس افتحوها وتعلموا أنواع  الصناعات فيها وتفوقوا، ما عندنا مانع، افتحوها ليتخرج علماء الكتاب  والسنة والشريعة، أما التعليم الرباني الروحي المزكي للنفس الذي تظهر  نتائجه في أول ساعة فهو في بيوت الله عز وجل، بـ(قال الله قال رسوله)،  فتنتهي الفرقة والمذهبية نهائياً، أهل بيت الله يتعلمون كتاب الله وسنة  رسول الله، لا إباضي ولا زيدي ولا رافضي، ولا مذهبي، هم مسلمون، والذي ما  يطيق هذا النور فهو كالشيطان فليرحل، والله! ما يبقى في القرية أبداً ولا  يبقى في الحي، يذهب إلى من هم على صفاته، فهذا هو الطريق.ولا غير هذا  أبداً، وقلنا لهم: جربوا، ونحن سنزورهم، والله! لو أن أهل قرية التزموا  بهذا المبدأ المحمدي وعاشوا سنة لذهبنا إلى دارهم لنشاهد كمالاتهم، ولكن ما  وجدنا، كم مرة ونحن نعيد هذا الكلام، فأين العلماء؟ أين الأمراء؟ أين  الأذكياء؟ أين الأغنياء؟ أين البصراء؟ خيم علينا ظلام المستقبل، فلا إله  إلا الله!                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  وَالصَّابِرِينَ  [البقرة:177] أيضاً  فِي  الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  [البقرة:177]، هؤلاء أصحاب البر الحق،   وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ  [البقرة:177]، والبأساء:حالة البؤس، قد  تكون فقراً، والضراء: حالة الضرس، مرض أو غيره من آلام، لا يتتعتعون ولا  يتزعزعون، فقير ما يشكو فقره إلا إلى الله، مريض لا يفارقه قول: الحمد لله  .. الحمد لله، هذا الصبر لن يتم إلا لأصحاب العقائد التي مرت بنا، فهم  الصابرون بحق في حال البأساء وحال الضراء. وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ  [البقرة:177]  أي: وقت الحرب والشدة، البأس هنا القتال، إذا اندفعت كتائب الله تجاهد لا  يتزعزعون والموت يتخطفهم، أولئك العالون السامون أين هم؟ في الملكوت  الأعلى.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون)                                                                                                   * *

                                أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:177] أشار إليهم بلام البعد، أولئك  الذين صدقوا في أنهم مؤمنون، وادعوا الإيمان وقالوا: نحن مؤمنون، هؤلاء هم  الذين صدقوا، ومن لم يكن على نهجهم وعلى التجمل بصفاتهم فما هو بصادق، ما  صدق في دعواه الإيمان وأنه من أهل البر والتقوى. أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ [البقرة:177] هؤلاء هم المتقون  لسخط الله وغضبه وعذابه ونقمه، هؤلاء هم المتقون لغضب الله فلا يغضب عليهم،  ولسخطه فلا يسخط عليهم، ولعذاب الله فلا يعذبهم، لا يخزيهم ولا يذلهم لا  في دنياهم ولا في أخراهم، لما هم عليه من هذه المناعة الكاملة: إيمان وعمل  صالح، فاللهم اجعلنا منهم، واحشرنا في زمرتهم.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآية الكريمة:في الآيات الثلاث السابقة لهذه الآية ندد الله تبارك  وتعالى بأحبار أهل الكتاب وذكر ما توعدهم به من غضبه وأليم عقابه يوم  القيامة، كما تضمن ذلك تخويف علماء الإسلام من أن يكتموا العلم على الناس  طلباً لحظوظ الدنيا الفانية.وفي هذه الآية رد الله تعالى على أهل الكتاب  أيضاً تبجحهم بالقبلة، وادعاءهم الإيمان والكمال فيه؛ لمجرد أنهم يصلون إلى  قبلتهم بيت المقدس بالمغرب أو طلوع الشمس بالمشرق؛ إذ الأولى قبلة اليهود  والثانية قبلة النصارى، فقال تعالى:  لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:177] كل  البر  أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   [البقرة:177]، وفي هذا تنبيه عظيم للمسلم الذي يقصر إسلامه على الصلاة ولا  يبالي بعدها ما ترك من واجبات وما ارتكب من منهيات.بين تعالى لهم البار  الحق في دعوى الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان فقال:  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ   [البقرة:177] أي: ذا البر أو البار بحق هو  مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ   [البقرة:177]، وذكر أركان الإيمان إلا السادس منها: القضاء والقدر،   وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:177] وهما من أعظم أركان  الإسلام، وأنفق المال في سبيل الله مع حبه له وضنه به على ذوي القربى  واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل، فهو ينفق ماله على من لا يرجو منه جزاء  ولا مدحاً ولا ثناء؛ كالمساكين وأبناء السبيل والسائلين من ذوي الخصاصة  والمسغبة، وفي تحرير الأرقاء وفكاك الأسرى،  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ   [البقرة:177]] أي: [ أدامها على الوجه الأكمل في أدائها،  وَآتَى  الزَّكَاةَ  [البقرة:177] المستحقين لها، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة من  أعظم قواعد الإسلام، وذكر من صفاتهم الوفاء بالعهود والصبر في أصعب الظروف  وأشد الأحوال، فقال تعالى:  وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا  وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ   [البقرة:177]، وهذا هو مبدأ الإحسان وهو مراقبة الله تعالى والنظر إليه وهو  يزاول عبادته.ومن هنا قرر تعالى أن هؤلاء هم الصادقون في دعوى الإيمان  والإسلام، وهم المتقون بحق غضب الله وأليم عذابه، جعلنا الله منهم، فقال  تعالى مشيراً لهم بلام البعد وكاف الخطاب لبعد مكانتهم وارتفاع درجاتهم:   أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ   [البقرة:177] ]. هذا معنى الآية.                                                                      

** هداية الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                               ومن هدايتها: قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآية الكريمة:من هداية الآية الكريمة:أولاً: الاكتفاء  ببعض أمور الدين دون القيام ببعض لا يعتبر صاحبه مؤمناً ولا ناجياً ]،  فالذي يكتفي ببعض العبادات أو بعض التكاليف عن الأخرى ما آمن ولا هو بناج.[  ثانياً: أركان الإيمان هي المذكورة في هذه الآية، والمراد بالكتاب في  الآية: الكتب.ثالثاً: بيان وجوه الإنفاق المرجو ثوابه يوم القيامة، وهو ذوو  القربى... إلخ ] إلى آخر ما ذكر تعالى.[ رابعاً: بيان عظم شأن الصلاة  والزكاة ]، ولو أن أهل إقليم أقاموا الصلاة فقط فوالله! لانتفت مظاهر  الباطل كلها، ما بقي شيء اسمه جريمة، تقام الصلاة فقط، فإذا تركت الصلاة أو  أهملت الصلاة تجلى الفسق والظلم والفجور في أعظم صوره.وقد استقل العالم  الإسلامي من بريطانيا وفرنسا ومن إيطاليا، وما استطاعت دولة أن تأمر  بالصلاة، فأنا في حيرة من هذا، فمن إندونيسيا إلى بريطانيا تستقل الحكومة  عن الحكومة الغاصبة والمستعمرة ولا يصدر أمر بإقام الصلاة، ما السر في  هذا؟العدو عرف قبل أن نعرف، فمن ثم نزع هذا من قلوب من ولاهم وسلطهم، عرفوا  لو أن الصلاة أقيمت فإنه ينتهي الفقر والبلاء والذل والهون والجرائم كلها،  تمسح مسحاً كاملاً إذا أقيمت الصلاة، لم؟أما قال الله:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ  تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]؟ فالكذب والخيانة  وخلف الوعد كل هذه المصائب من ترك الصلاة وعدم إقامتها.[ خامساً: وجوب  الوفاء بالعهود.سادساً: وجوب الصبر وخاصة عند القتال ]؛ لقوله تعالى:   وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ  [البقرة:177]. [ سابعاً: التقوى هي ملاك الأمر والغاية  التي ما بعدها غاية للعاملين ].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (116) 
الحلقة (123)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (81) 


كان بعض قبائل العرب يتعاملون مع قضايا القتل والثأر بنوع من التميز،  ويتخذون لأنفسهم مقاماً أعلى من مقام الناس، ظناً منهم أن ذلك يجوز لهم،  فإن قُتل لهم امرأة قتلوا بها رجلاً ممن سواهم، وإن قُتل لهم عبد قتلوا به  حراً من غيرهم، فجاء الإسلام مبطلاً لذلك، ومبيناً لهم ضوابط الاقتصاص  والأخذ بحق الدم، فلا يقتل بالعبد حر ولا عبدان، ولا بالرجل رجلان، ولا  بالمرأة رجل ولا امرأتان، لكن من قتل إنساناً قتل به، إلا أن يتنازل أولياء  الدم إلى الدية أو العفو فلهم ذلك.                     
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم  القصاص في القتلى ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات من سورة البقرة:  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ  بِالْعَبْدِ وَالأُنثَى بِالأُنثَى فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ  فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ  تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُوْلِي  الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:178-179].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! أذكركم بما صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  )، كما أذكركم بفضيلة أخرى هي لكم بإذن الله، وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في  سبيل الله ).وهذه الآيات سبقت لنا دراستها في نداءات الرحمن؛ لأنها إحدى  النداءات الإلهية، ولا بأس بتكرارها؛ إذ الشيء إذا تكرر تقرر، بهذا قال أهل  العلم، فهيا إلى شرح هذه المفردات المباركة.                               

** شرح الكلمات** 
                               قوله تعالى:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ  [البقرة:178]،  من الذي كتب؟ الله جل جلاله، وهذا الكتب بمعنى الفرض، وكتب في أي كتاب؟ في  القرآن وكتاب المقادير اللوح المحفوظ، إذ القرآن مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ،  واذكروا قول الله تعالى:  بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ   *  فِي لَوْحٍ  مَحْفُوظٍ  [البروج:21-22]، ونزل في ليلة القدر، واستمر نزوله ثلاثاً  وعشرين سنة.                                                                     

** وسطية الأمة في استيفاء الولي حق دم وليه                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح  الكلمات: كتب: فرض، والقصاص: إذا لم يرض ولي الدم بالدية ولم يعف ]، أما  إذا رضي ولي الدم بالدية أو بالعفو فلا قصاص، وقد عرفتم فضيلة هذه الأمة؛  إذ كان القصاص فرضاً على بني إسرائيل ولا دية ولا عفو، لو قال ولي المقتول:  آخذ دية، لم يقبل الحاكم بذلك، ولو قال: نعفو لوجه الله، لم يقبل الحاكم  بذلك؛ وذلك لحكمة علمتموها: أن القوم قست قلوبهم وتمردوا على شرع الله  وفسقوا عن أوامره، فلما عتوا أغلظ الله الحكم عليهم تأديباً وتربية.وأما  النصارى من عهد عيسى عليه السلام فقد استقلوا أيضاً بديانتهم، فرض الله  تعالى عليهم العفو، فلا قصاص ولا دية، من صفعك على خدك الأيمن فأدر له خدك  الأيسر.وهذه الأمة أمة الوسط، وهي -في الحقيقة- البشرية اليوم كلها، وإنما  من أجاب أصبح من أمة الإجابة، ومن أعرض أصبح من أمة الكفر والعياذ بالله،  والكل نزل القرآن لهم، وبعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم ولهم.قال: [ في  القتلى: الفاء سببية، أي: بسبب القتل ]، فقوله تعالى:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى  [البقرة:178] أي: بسببه.[ والقتلى: جمع قتيل ]،  قتيل وقتلى كمريض ومرضى. [ وهو الذي أزهقت روحه فمات بأي آلة ] كان القتل،  بحصاة أو بعصا، بسيف أو برمح، الكل واحد.                                                                      

** قتل العبد بالعبد وبيان تشوف الإسلام إلى تحرير الرقيق                                                                                                   * *

                               [ الحر ] في قوله تعالى:  الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ   [البقرة:178] [ خلاف العبد ]، وهو كذلك، [ والعبد هو: الرقيق المملوك  ].كلنا عبيد الله، ولكن فيما تعارفت عليه البشرية أن العبد من مُلِك  وتُصرِف فيه، ولملكه عوامل وأسباب أظهرها: أن الحرب إذا أعلنت وانتصر فريق  على آخر فسبيهم من الذراري والنساء والأطفال يسترقون، فإذا ما استرقوا  ووزعوا على المجاهدين أو المقاتلين يصبح كل واحد مالكاً لعدد من أولئك  العبيد، جاء الإسلام والحال هكذا في العالم بأسره، فلم يشأ الله أن يبطله  رأساً وفوراً؛ لما في ذلك من تبعات ومسئوليات وقضايا قد لا يتمكن ولاة  المسلمين من تنفيذها، لكنه عمل على تحرير الأرقاء.واذكروا قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( من قال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد  وهو على كل شيء قدير مائة مرة حين يصبح كان له عدل عشر رقاب )، ففيه  الترغيب بتحرير العباد المسترقين.واذكر لذلك: أن من حلف بالله لا أعطيك، أو  بالله لأعطينك وحنث فعليه كفارة، بم يكفِّر هذا الذنب الذي علق بنفسه؟  وسبب الذنب هو أنه نسي أو غفل عن أنه لا يملك أن يعطي ولا يأخذ، أنفاسه  مملوكة لله، فمن أين لك القدرة على أن تفعل أو لا تفعل، أتملك ذلك أنت؟  المفروض أن تقول: إن شاء الله، أو: إلا أن يشاء الله، فإذا ما قلت هذا  وتجاهلت وقلت: والله! لأفعلن، ثم عجزت تعلق بك إثم لا يمحى ولا يزول أثره  إلا بما حدد الشارع وعين، إذاً: فمن حنث فليكفِّر أولاً بعتق رقبة، فإن لم  يجد فبإطعام عشرة مساكين أو كسوتهم، فإن عجز صام ثلاثة أيام، هذه دعوة إلى  تحرير العبيد أم لا؟ومن ظاهر من امرأته وقال: أنت عليَّ كأمي أو كأختي،  فعليه كفارة، لم؟ لأنه كذب، لأنه حرم ما أحل الله، كيف تكون كأمك أو كأختك؟  فتعلق به إثم عظيم، بم يزول هذا الإثم؟ هل بالتوبة؟ لا تكفي التوبة هنا،  شاء الله أن يكون المزيل لهذا الأثر هو أن تعتق رقبة وتحررها لتعبد الله عز  وجل، فإن عجزت فصيام شهرين متتابعين، فإن عجزت فإطعام ستين مسكيناً، هذا  من عوامل تحرير العبيد أم لا؟والشاهد عندنا في اصطفاء الله لهذه الأمة  وتفضيله لها على غيرها من الأمم، ومن ذلك هذه التي نعالجها وهي القصاص،  فالحر بخلاف العبد، والعبد هو الرقيق المملوك.                                                                      

** حكم قتل المسلم بالكافر * * 

                               وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ   [البقرة:178]، هناك لطيفة في كلمة: (من أخيه)، هل هو أخوه ابن أبيه أو ابن  أمه؟ هذه أخوة الإسلام، والسر فيها: أن الكافر لا يقتل بالمؤمن، ليس الكافر  بأخينا حتى إذا قتلناه نُقتل بسببه، وهذا الذي عليه جماهير العلماء  والأئمة من الصحابة والتابعين؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المسلمون  تتكافؤ دمائهم )، ثم قال: ( ولا يقتل مسلم بكافر )، لو قتل مسلم كافراً من  أي جنس فهل يقتل هذا المسلم؟الجواب: لا؛ لأن دمه لا يتكافأ مع دم المؤمن،  والسر وراء ذلك: هو أن هذا المسلم لما أبقي على حياته يبقى يذكر الله  ويشكره، والذكر والشكر سر الحياة كلها ووجودها، فإذا قتلناه عطلنا هذا  الخير، وحرمناه منه، وعطلنا الملائكة الذين كانوا يكتبون؛ فلهذا من الحكمة  أن المسلم لا يقتل بكافر: ( لا يقتل المسلم بكافر )، ما السر في هذا؟الكافر  لو قُتل أو ترك هل يعبد الله؟ هل يذكر الله ويشكره؟ لولا رحمة الله  والرجاء أن يسلم لم يكن له حق أن يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتنفس الهواء، لولا  رجاء أن يسلم ويعبد الله لم يكن له حق في الحياة، إذ خلق الله كل شيء من  أجلنا وخلقنا نحن من أجل أن نعبده، وكثيراً ما تترد هذه الجملة، لو سئلنا  عن سر الحياة وعلة الوجود ما هي؟ فإنا نقول: ذكر الله وشكره، أراد الله أن  يذكر ويشكر فأوجد هذا الكون وأوجد هذه البشرية، فمن عطل ذكر الله وشكر الله  فكفر بالله ونسيه لا حق له في الحياة، فلم يأكل ويشرب؟ وهل هناك سر غير  هذا؟ والله! لا وجود له فيما نعلم.فمن هنا هذه اللطيفة في الآية:  فَمَنْ  عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ  [البقرة:178] أي: في الإسلام والإيمان، أما إذا  كان ليس بأخ فلا قصاص.                                                                      

** الواجب على الولي والقاتل حال العدول عن القصاص                                                                                                   * *

                                قال: [  فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ   [البقرة:178] فمن تنازل له ولي الدم عن القود إلى الدية أو العفو ].ما  معنى: ولي الدم؟ إذا قلت لأخيك: أنت ولي الدم، قتل عمك فأنت ولي الدم.قال: [  فمن تنازل له ولي الدم عن القود ] وقال: لا أقتادك إلى المجزرة حيث  القصاص، تنازل عن القود إلى الدية أو العفو، عفونا عنك، اعبد الله والأجر  لنا ولك، أو: قال: أعطونا المبلغ الذي أعطانا الله. [  فَاتِّبَاعٌ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [البقرة:178]: فالواجب أن تكون مطالبة الدية بالمعروف ]،  أي: [ بالرفق واللين ].[  وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:178]:  وأن يكون أداء الدية بإحسان خالياً من المماطلة والنقص ] وما إلى ذلك، فهذه  تعاليم ربانية، هذا هو الأدب الإلهي، الله يؤدب عباده في هذا الكتاب وعلى  لسان من أنزل عليه هذا الكتاب. فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ   [البقرة:178] المؤمن  شَيْءٌ  [البقرة:178] تنازل عن القصاص عن القود ورضي  بالدية، فيا من وجبت عليك الدية! تأدب عند أدائها لا تماطل ولا تنتقص منها  لا تأتي بأشياء غير سليمة كالإبل يأتي ببعض الأبعرة المريضة أو لا تساوي  شيئاً، وأنت أيها المطالب بالدية وقد عفوت ورضيت بالدية أيضاً اطلبها بالتي  هي أحسن، لا تعنف وتؤذي هذا المؤمن وقد عفوت عنه، هذه الآداب أين توجد في  غير القرآن العظيم؟ والمسلمون عنه معرضون. [  ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:178] ] أي:  ما سمعتم من الأحكام [  تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:178] أي: ذلك  الحكم العادل الرحيم وهو جواز أخذ الدية بدلاً من القصاص تخفيف عنكم من  ربكم؛ إذ كان في شرع من قبلكم القصاص فقط أو الدية فقط، وأنتم مخبرون بين  العفو والدية والقصاص ].أي توسيع أعظم من هذا؟ فقولوا: الحمد لله، الحمد  لله.                                                                      

** حكم قتل القاتل بعد أخذ الدية                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى: [  فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ   [البقرة:178] يريد ] أن [ من أخذ الدية ثم قتل فإنه يتعين قتله لا غير  ].رجل قتل آخر فأهل القتيل أخذوا الدية وقالوا: نتنازل عن قتله إلى الدية،  ولما أخذوا الدية قتلوه، اعتدوا وقتلوه، فما الحكم؟قال: [  فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  [البقرة:178] يريد: من أخذ الدية ثم قتل فإنه يتعين قتله  لا غير ] عند بعض أهل العلم.قال في الهامش: [ اختلف فيمن قتل بعد أخذ  الدية:فقال مالك والشافعي وكثير من العلماء: هو كمن قتل ابتداء، إن شاء  الولي قتله، وإن شاء عفا عنه وعذابه في الآخرة ].مالك والشافعي قالا: هذا  كالذي قتل ابتداء، أولياء المقتول مخيرون: إن شاءوا عفوا وإن شاءوا قتلوه  وإن شاءوا أخذوا الدية، وهذا مذهب الجمهور في هذه القضية.[ وقال آخرون:  عذابه أن يقتل، ولا يمكِّن الحاكم الولي من العفو ]، لو قال ولي الدم: أنا  عفوت، يقول الحاكم: لا بد من قتله، من أجل هذه الجرأة والوقاحة، كيف يقبل  الدية وبعد ذلك ينتقم ويقتل؟[ وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز ]، وعمر بن عبد  العزيز كان أميراً على المدينة، وجاء الحر في مثل هذه الأيام، وكان مولاه  يروح عليه حتى ينام؛ إذ ما هناك حيلة، فالمرأة تروح على زوجها، والولد على  والده، والصديق على صديقه، والعبد على مولاه، فأخذ النعاس العبد فنام  أيضاً، فاستيقظ عمر وإذا بمن يروح عليه نائم، فأخذ المروحة وأخذ يروح عليه،  فاستيقظ العبد فقال: لا تخف، ما الفرق بيني وبينك؟ أنت عبد الله وأنا عبد  الله، نم أروح عليك، فمن يرقى إلى هذا المستوى؟وكان والياً لعمه الخليفة  بالشام، ولما ولي الخلافة انكسرت درجة من درج بيته، فقالت المرأة أو الخدم:  يا سيدي! الدرجة الفلانية لا بد من إصلاحها، قال: لا أصلحها، ما دمت قد  وليت أمر المسلمين فلا أضع لبنة على أخرى، لا أبني بيتاً ولا منزلاً ولا  أصلح درجة! هذا الزهد الحقيقي.إذاً: عمر بن عبد العزيز ماذا قال في هذه  القضية؟ قال رحمه الله: [ أمره إلى الإمام ]، أمر هذا القاتل الذي أخذ  الدية وقتل إلى الإمام، فينظر الإمام هل تحدث هذه القضية اضطرابات بين  القبائل.. بين الأفراد.. بين الأسر، فالأمر الذي يراه يحقق الأمن  والاستقرار يطبقه، ويجوز اجتهاداً منه ومن أئمة العلم.   

** المساواة في القصاص                                                                                                   * *

                                وما معنى القصاص في قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ  [البقرة:178]؟قال: [ القصاص:  المساواة في القتل والجراحات وفي آلة القتل أيضاً ].المساواة في القتل، قتل  واحد فلا يقتل به اثنان، والجراحات تقدر حتى بالمعاير والمقاييس وتتساوى،  وفي آلة القتل كذلك، هذا قتل برصاص فما تقتله أنت بعصا، فالمرء مقتول بما  قتل، قاعدة وضعها أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم.وقد ورد أن يهودياً قتل  جارية مسلمة رضخ رأسها بين حجرين، فأمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقتل  كذلك، وهذا هو معنى القصاص.                                                                      

** تحقق حياة الناس بالقصاص * * 

                                قال: [ حياة ] في قوله تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ  حَيَاةٌ  [البقرة:179] أي: [إبقاء شامل عميم، إذ من يريد أن يقتل يذكر أنه  سيُقتل فيترك القتل فيحيا ] إذاً، [ ويحيا من أراد قتله، ويحيا بحياتهما  خلق كثير وعدد كبير ].وصدق الله العظيم:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ   [البقرة:179] عظيمة كثيرة، وجهها: [ إبقاء شامل عميم، إذ من يريد أن يقتل ]  أول مرة [ يذكر أنه سيُقتل فيترك القتل فيحيا، ومن أراد قتله يحيا ]،  وهكذا يحيا بحياتهما أيضاً آخرون، وهذا معنى قوله:  وَلَكُمْ فِي  الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ  [البقرة:179].وقوله: [  أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ   [البقرة:179] ] في قوله تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا  أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ  [البقرة:179]، أولي وأولو مثل: ذو وذي بمعنى صاحب،  هذا ذو المصحف الفلاني، هذا ذو السيارة الفلانية، بمعنى صاحب، هذا ذو الدار  أو ذو الخلق العظيم، هؤلاء أولو الدار الفلانية، بمعنى: أصحابها، أولو:  بمعنى أصحاب.[ أولو الألباب: أصحاب العقول الراجحة ]، الألباب: جمع لب، ولب  الخبزة وسطها اللذيذ منها، ولب الإنسان أيضاً قلبه، أعظم جزء في الإنسان  وأبركه وأطيبه القلب: ( ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا  فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي القلب ).إذاً: أصحاب الألباب أي: أرباب  العقول، ذوو العقول.قال: [ أصحاب العقول الراجحة ]، أما العقول المرجوحة  التائهة فلا قيمة لها، أولو الألباب: أصحاب العقول الراجحة الثقيلة الوزن  التي لا تتحرك بسرعة فتخطئ.قال: [ واحد الألباب: لب، وهو في الإنسان العقل  ].وقوله: [  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:179] ليعدكم ]، هذه (لعل)  ليست للترجي، بل للإعداد، قال بعض أهل العلم -وأصابوا-: هذه لعل  الإعدادية.أي: [ ليعدكم بهذا التشريع الحكيم لاتقاء ما يضر ولا يسر في  الدنيا والآخرة ]. لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:179]، شرعنا هذا الحكم  بالقصاص لماذا؟ لنعدكم للتقوى فتتقون ما يؤذيكم ويضركم في دنياكم وفي  آخرتكم، ولله الحمد والمنة. هذا شرح الكلمات، فهيا بنا إلى معنى الآية  الكريمة.   

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآيات: هذه الآية نزلت في حيين من العرب كان أحد الحيين يرى أنه أشرف  من الآخر، فلذا يقتل الحر بالعبد والرجل بالمرأة تطاولاً وكبرياء، فحدث  بين الحيين قتل وهم في الإسلام، فشكوا ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فنزلت هذه الآية ]  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ  وَالأُنثَى بِالأُنثَى فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:178]، أجمله تعالى وتركه هكذا، وأهل العلم والحكم يوفقهم  الله لما فيه الخير، فما قالوه لا يخطئون؛ لأن اللفظ عام. فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  *  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ  يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:178-179]،  ليعدكم بذلك إلى التقوى، نتقي ماذا؟ البلاء والشقاء الخسران والعذاب في  الدنيا والآخرة.قال: [ هذه الآية نزلت في حيين كان أحد الحيين يرى أنه أشرف  من الآخر؛ فلذا يقتل الحر بالعبد والرجل بالمرأة تطاولاً وكبرياء، فحدث  بين الحيين قتل وهم في الإسلام، فشكوا ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فنزلت هذه الآية تبطل ذحل الجاهلية وتقرر مبدأ العدل والمساواة في  الإسلام ].تبطل ذحل الجاهلية: الذحل هو يجمع على ذحول، أي: الثأر الذي كان  في نفوس أهل الجهالة؛ ولهذا ورد في الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن  من أعتى الناس على الله يوم القيامة ثلاثة )، اللهم لا تجعل واحداً منا  منهم، ( إن من أعتى الناس على الله يوم القيامة ثلاثة: رجل قتل غير قاتله  )، قتل ابن عمه أو أباه أو أخاه، قتل غير الذي قتل، ( رجل قتل غير قاتله،  ورجل قتل في الحرم )، في حرم مكة أو المدينة، ( ورجل أخذ بذحول الجاهلية )  جمع ذحل، أي: بعاداتها الباطلة من الثأر إلى غير ذلك.الله أكبر! هكذا إذاً  نطوي الكتاب، العرب والمسلمون اليوم كلهم من أعتى الناس على الله يوم  القيامة، يطبقون شرائع الغابات، لا قصاص أبداً يعرفونه.فالآن العالم  الإسلامي من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا لا يطبق شريعة الله ويأخذ بقوانين  الشرق والغرب وهم أجهل الجاهلين، لا إله إلا الله! قال: [ فقال تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى  الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالأُنثَى بِالأُنثَى  [البقرة:178]، فلا يقتل بالرجل رجلان، ولا بالمرأة رجل ولا امرأتان، ولا  بالعبد حر ولا عبدان، فمن تنازل له أخوه ]، أخوه في الإسلام، [ فمن تنازل  له أخوه -وهو ولي الدم- عن القصاص إلى الدية أو العفو مطلقاً فليتبع ذلك،  ولا يقل: لا أقبل إلا القصاص، بل عليه أن يقبل ما عفا عنه أخوه ]، لو أن  القاتل قال: اقتلوني، وأولياء الدم قالوا: لا نقتل، سنأخذ الدية، عفونا  عنك، فلا يؤخذ برأيه.قال: [ ولا يقل: لا أقبل إلا القصاص، بل عليه أن يقبل  ما عفا عنه أخوه له من قصاص أو دية أو عفو، وليطلب ولي الدم الدية بالرفق  والأدب، وليؤد القاتل الدية بإحسان بحيث لا يماطل ولا ينقص منه شيئاً ]،  هذا كله تقرر عندنا زادنا الله وإياكم علماً. [ ثم ذكر تعالى منته على  المسلمين ] ولله الحمد والمنة، [ حيث وسع عليهم في هذه المسألة فجعل ولي  الدم مخيراً بين ثلاثة: العفو، أو الدية، أو القود ] أي: [ القصاص، في حين  أن اليهود كان مفروضاً عليهم القصاص فقط، والنصارى الدية فقط.وأخبر تعالى  بحكم آخر في هذه القصة، وهو: أن من أخذ الدية وعفا عن القتل ثم تراجع وقتل،  فقال:  فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:178]، واختلف في هذا العذاب الأليم هل هو عذاب الدنيا ] بالقتل [  أو هو عذاب الآخرة؟ومن هنا قال مالك والشافعي : حكم هذا المعتدي كحكم  القاتل ابتداء: إن عفي عنه قبل، وإن طولب بالقود أو الدية أعطى. وقال  آخرون: ترد منه الدية ] التي أخذها [ ويترك لأمر الله ]، نقول له: أعطنا  الدية واذهب، نتركك لله عز وجل.[ وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله: يرد  أمره إلى الإمام يحكم فيه بما يحقق المصلحة العامة.ثم أخبر تعالى: أن في  القصاص الذي شرع لنا وكتبه علينا مع التخفيف حياة عظيمة؛ لما فيه من الكف  عن إزهاق الأرواح وسفك الدماء، فقال تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ  حَيَاةٌ يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ [البقرة:179]  ].واضح معنى الآيات، ولو درسنا القرآن هكذا ما بقي مؤمن غير عالم.                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآية الكريمة ]، كل آية فيها هداية تحملها، كما أن كل لقمة فيها  مادة مغذية.قال: [ من هداية الآية الكريمة:أولاً: حكم القصاص في الإسلام  وهو المساواة والمماثلة، فيقتل الرجل بالرجل، والمرأة بالمرأة، والمرأة  بالرجل والرجل بالمرأة، ويقتل القاتل بما قتل به مماثلة ]، فالسكين بالسكين  -كما علمتم- والرصاصة بالرصاصة؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: [ (  المرء مقتول بما قتل به )، ولما كان العبد مقوَّماً بالمال فإنه لا يقتل به  الحر ]، وهذا عرفناه وتقرر عندنا؛ لأن الحر إذا قتل العبد فالعبد هذا يباع  في السوق وقيمته معروفة، إذاً: يعطى هذا المبلغ لمولاه وسيده ينتفع به ولا  يُقتل هدراً، وهذا الذي عليه الجمهور، وذهب أبو حنيفة رحمه الله إلى أن  العبد يُقتل بالحر والحر يُقتل بالعبد، فخالف الجمهور.قال: [ وعليه الأئمة  الثلاثة: مالك والشافعي وأحمد ، وخالف أبو حنيفة ] رحمه الله، [ فرأى  القود، فيقتل الحر بالعبد أخذاً بظاهر الآية ]، فـأبو حنيفة احتج بآية  المائدة:  النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ  [المائدة:45]. [ ثانياً: محاسن الشرع  الإسلامي وما فيه من اليسر والرحمة حيث أجاز العفو والدية بدل  القصاص.ثالثا: بلاغة القرآن الكريم ]، ما وجه ذلك؟ [ إذ كان حكماء العرب في  الجاهلية يقولون: القتل أنفى للقتل ].حكماء العرب في الجاهلية أطلقوا هذه  الحكمة وقالوا: القتل أنفى للقتل، ما معنى: القتل أنفى للقتل؟أي: إذا قتل  قيل: اقتلوه، فهذا يجعل حداً للقتل، فالقتل أنفى للقتل، فماذا قال القرآن  الكريم؟ [ فقال القرآن:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ [البقرة:179] ]،  ما ذكر القتل؛ لأن لفظ القتل مزعج.[ فقال القرآن:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ  حَيَاةٌ [البقرة:179]، فلم يذكر لفظ القتل بالمرة، فنفاه لفظاً وواقعاً ]،  فقال:  فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ [البقرة:179] لأننا إذا تركنا القتل فهذا  المؤمن يعبد الله عز وجل.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعني وإياكم دائماً بما  ندرس ونتعلم ونسمع، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (117) 
الحلقة (124)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (82) 


بعد أن ذكر الله في الآيات السابقة أحكام القصاص، ثنى هنا بذكر الوصايا  لارتباطها بمن استحق حكم القصاص وأن عليه أن يوصي للوالدين والأقربين، ولكن  هذه الآية نسخت بآية المواريث، ونسخ الحكم بالوجوب في الوصية إلى  الاستحباب، فصارت الوصية مستحبة لغير الوالدين أو الأقربين الوارثين، إلا  أن يجيز ذلك بقية الورثة.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله.                               
                                                              نسخ قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى) بآية المائدة                                                                                                    
                                وكنا مع قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى  [البقرة:178].وهذه الآية  نسخت بآية سورة المائدة، في قوله تعالى:  وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا  أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ  وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ  تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الظَّالِمُونَ  [المائدة:45].وقد قلنا: كان  العرب -أي: حكماؤهم- يطلقون كلمة يعتزون بها؛ لأنها من حكمهم، فنزلت آية  طمستها ولم يبقَ لها أثر، حيث كانوا يقولون: القتل أنفى للقتل. ونزلت  الآية:  وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ   [البقرة:179].                                                                      

** ذكر سبب نزول آية القصاص في القتلى وبيان وسطية الأمة فيه                                                                                                   * *

                                وسبب نزول هذه الآية التي نسخت، وهي قوله تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى  الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ ..  [البقرة:178]، نزلت في قبيلتين من العرب، كانت  إحداهما تتفوق في الشرف والمكانة، فكان إذا قتل منهم امرأة يقتلون من  القبيلة الثانية رجلاً، ما يقبلون امرأة، وإذا قتل منهم عبد قتلوا حراً،  فأبطل الله هذا، وقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ  وَالأُنثَى بِالأُنثَى  [البقرة:178]، ونزلت آية المائدة:  وَكَتَبْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ   [المائدة:45].وهل القصاص خاص بالنفس أو يتناول الأعضاء؟ يتناول الأعضاء،  فالعين بالعين، والأنف بالأنف.. حتى الجراحة تقدر بمقاييس، وهذه نعمة فازت  بهذه الأمة الإسلامية دون غيرها، فقد كان حال اليهود القتل في النفس فقط،  إذا قتل اليهودي فلا بد أن يقتل، لا دية ولا عفو، بل القصاص تأديباً لهم،  لأنهم قساة القلوب، وكان النصارى بعدهم: لا دية ولا قصاص، فمن صفعك على خدك  الأيمن فأدر له خدك الأيسر، لِم هذا؟ تربية وتأديب، فجاءت أسمى الأمم  وأشرفها فأعطيت الثلاثة: إن شئتم قتلتم، إن شئتم أخذتم دية، إن شئتم عفوتم،  الأمر واسع لكم، ونعم السعة هذه.وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ  أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [البقرة:178] أي أن الذي يريد الدية يتبعها ويطالب بها بالمعروف، لا  بالعنف والشدة، والذي يؤدي الدية ينبغي أن يؤديها أيضاً بلا مماطلة ولا  نقصان.                                                                      

** امتناع قتل المسلم بالكافر                                                                                                   * *

                                وذكرنا في قوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ   [البقرة:178] لطيفة في قوله تعالى: (من أخيه)، أي: في الإسلام، وبناءً على  هذا فالكافر إذا قتل مسلماً فلا عفو ولا دية، الكافر إذا قتل مسلماً  فالقصاص، لا عفو ولا دية، أنت تعفو عنه ليواصل كفره بالله وشركه! ما  استفادت الدنيا، لكن المؤمن إذا عفوت عنه عبد الله سنين، والكافر ماذا  يصنع؟ يزداد في الظلم والشر والخبث، إذاً: فالموت خير له، ولهذا قال تعالى:   فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ  [البقرة:178]، لا ابن أبيه أو أمه، أي:  في الإسلام.ولا يقتل مسلم بكافر، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( لا يقتل مسلم بكافر  )، قد يقول الجفاة: هذا تعصب، وهذه شدة، وهذه غلظة!والجواب: أن الكافر  ميت، أتقتل حياً بميت؟ أتميت حياً بميت؟ وقد تقرر عندنا أن الكافر حكمه حكم  الميت، فالكافر من حقه أن لا يحيا ولا يعيش؛ لأنه خلق لعبادة الله بذكره  وشكره فعطلها، إذاً: لِم يأكل ويشرب ويتنفس الهواء إلا رجاء أن يؤمن ويعبد  الله، فلهذا لا يستحق القتل أبداً إلا قصاصاً، رجاء أن يسلم غداً أو بعد  غدٍ فيعبد الله، فلهذا فالمؤمن حي يسمع ويعي، ينطق ويفهم، ويأخذ ويعطي،  ولهذا كلفناه بالغسل فاغتسل، وبالحج فحج، وبالصيام فصام، وكلف كافراً فهل  سيصوم؟ هل سيصلي؟ سيغتسل من جنابة؟ كلا، لأنه ميت، فلا نكلفه، وأهل الذمة  في ديار المسلمين لا يكلفون، لا بصلاة ولا صيام، ولا بحج ولا زكاة، ولا  بجهاد، ولا برباط، شأنهم شأن الموتى، فإذا أسلموا حيوا، وحينئذ كلفهم ولا  تخف.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً الوصية للوالدين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** مناسبة الآية الكريمة لما قبلها                                                                                                   * *

                               ونحن الآن مع آيات أخرى، والمناسبة بينها وبين السابقة أنه  لما ذكر تعالى القصاص، والقصاص موت، فهذا الذي أريد أن يقتص منه له وصايا،  فينبغي أن يوصي، فمن هنا قال تعالى:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:180].فهيا نسمع الآيات مرتلة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى  الْمُتَّقِينَ   *  فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَ مَا سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا  إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *   فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا أَوْ إِثْمًا فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ  فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:180-182]،  هذه آيات الأحكام. كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:180]، الخطاب لمن؟ للمؤمنين  قطعاً، ومعنى (كتب): فرض، وكتب في اللوح المحفوظ وفي القرآن العظيم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إذا حضر أحدكم الموت)                                                                                                   * *

                                كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:180] ماذا؟  إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ [البقرة:180]، بمعنى: إذا جاءه الموت وعرفنا مجيئه،  لا أنه جاء في شخصية بارزة، وإذا جاء الموت فحينئذ ما بقيت وصية، فالمعنى:   إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ [البقرة:180] أي: حضرت أسبابه وعوامله،  ومقتضياته، صدر الحكم على فلان بالقتل، قد يقتل بعد سنة، لكن يعتبر أنه  حضر الموت، فليوصِ بما لديه وما عنده لغيره ولنفسه، ومن هذا قول الشاعر:أنا  الموت الذي حدثت عنهفليس لهارب مني نجاءهذا جرير سمى نفسه الموت، باعتبار  أنه سبب الموت، فقال وهو يهجو الفرزدق في مناورات عجيبة، قال له: أنا الموت  الذي حدثت عنهفليس لهارب مني نجاءوالشاهد عندنا في ذكر الموت، والمراد  أسبابه ومقتضياته وعوامله، وإن لم يحضر هو بعد عام أو أعوام.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن ترك خيراً الوصية للوالدين والأقربين)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ  [البقرة:180] أيها  المؤمنون  الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  [البقرة:180] إن ترك الذي حضره  الموت ولاحت أعلامه ودلائله وبراهنه، ككبر السن مثلاً، فماذا يفعل؟  إِنْ  تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  [البقرة:180] ما الخير الذي يتركه الإنسان؟ المال، صامتاً  كان أو ناطقاً، كالأراضي.. الدكاكين.. الإبل.. البقر.. الذهب.. الفضة، كل  ما يتمول يسمى مالاً وخيراً. إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ   [البقرة:180] أي: فالوصية، فالوصية هنا من حيث هي واجبة، لا يحل لمؤمن أن  يبيت وله ديون أو عليه ديون ولم يكتب وصيته عند رأسه، بهذا جاءت السنة  الصحيحة: ( ما حق امرئ مسلم يبيت ليلتين إلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده )، إن كانت  له حقوق أو عليه حقوق، حتى لا تضيع بموته، فمن الناس من لهم حقوق عند  آخرين، فالورثة يفقدونها إذا مات، ومن الناس من عليه حقوق للآخرين إذا مات  وما كتبها فالورثة يجحدون، ينكرون، ويعذب هو، إذاً: الوصية.وهنا لطيفة لأهل  النحو: لِم ما قال: إن ترك خيراً فالوصية؛ إذ إن (إن) الشرطية الجواب  بعدها يكون مقروناً بالفاء: من حضرته الصلاة فليقم، من حضره الطعام فليأكل  أو ليتقدم. والجواب: حذفت هذه الفاء من باب التخفيف:  إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ  [البقرة:180]، بدلاً من: (فالوصية)، وهذا الكلام الإلهي  الراقي السامي تتجلى فيه آيات الإعجاز في بلاغته وفصاحته في مثل هذه  المواطن، وهذا معروف بالضرورة:  إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ   [البقرة:180]؟ أي: وصية واجبة عليه أن يفعل كذا وكذا. ومن هذا قول  الشاعر:من يفعل الحسنات الله يشكرهاوالشر بالشر عند الله مثلان.والشاهد: من  يفعل الحسنات الله يشكرها، كان المفروض أن يقول: فالله يشكرها، ولكن ضرورة  الشعر والهروب إلى التخفيف، ما قال: (فالله)، لو قال: فالله فإنه ينخرم  الوزن.                                                                      

** نسخ الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بآيات المواريث                                                                                                   * *

                                والشاهد عندنا في قوله:  الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:180].وهنا نسخ هذا اللفظ بالذات، ما هذا اللفظ؟  إِنْ تَرَكَ  خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ  [البقرة:180] الواجبة  لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  [البقرة:180] واجباً  عَلَى  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:180]، هذا قبل نزول آية المواريث، قبل أن تنزل سورة  النساء، وفيها:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] إلى آخر الآيات.فقد فرض الله أولاً على  المؤمنين إذا حضر أحدهم الموت أن يوصي لوالديه أولاً ثم الأقربين كالأبناء  والإخوان وما إلى ذلك، إذ ما كانت قسمة، وهذا هو التدرج والترقي لتبلغ هذه  الأمة كمالها في ظرف ثلاث وعشرين سنة.أمك قبل كل شيء، أوص لها بشيء، وأبوك  كذلك، ثم الأقرب فالأقرب، هذا قبل نزول آية المواريث، قبل قسمة المواريث  التي أنزلها الله فيما بعد. إذاً:  حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:180] معناه: واجباً على الذين يتقون غضب الله وسخطه، الذين يتقون  النار وما فيها من عذاب مقيم، حق واجب عليهم، وهذه الآية منسوخة، وبقيت  فيها أحكام لم تنسخ، منها ما علمتم من أنه لا ينبغي لمؤمن له حقوق أو عليه  حقوق أن يبقى ثلاثاً وليست وصيته عند رأسه.                                                                      

** حكم الوصية للوارث                                                                                                   * *

                                ثانياً: أذن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أن يوصي المؤمن  أو المؤمنة بثلث ماله في وجوه البر والإحسان، ولا يوصي للورثة، إذ قال فداه  أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( لا وصية لوارث ) خلدت هذه الكلمة، قلها يا عبد  الله، فالوارث له حق في التركة أم لا؟ فلِم توصي له؟ لو فتح الله هذا الباب  لكان الرجل يوصي لمن يشاء من أحبائه، من أبنائه وأعمامه وأخواله، لكن  الباب أغلقه أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا وصية لوارث ) ما معنى هذا  الكلام؟ أي: لا توصِ بالثلث أو بالربع أو بالسدس أو بشيء لواحد من ورثتك  وأنت تموت، وأجاز أهل العلم أخذاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يوصي  لوارث بشرط أن يرضى بذلك سائر الورثة، فيقول: يا أبنائي.. يا إخوتي: إن  فلاناً أعمى أو أعرج، أو أمي كذا، ونريد أن نوصي له بشيء، فهل توافقون؟  قالوا: نوافق ونوقع، أوص لأخينا مثلاً، فإن أجازها الورثة أجمعون جازت.فـ (  لا وصية لوارث )، فإذا رضي الورثة بأن عرض عليهم الهالك أن فلاناً أو  فلانة في حاجة إلى كذا، وذكر الأسباب والعوامل، فاقتنع الورثة كلهم،  وقالوا: لا بأس فإنه يجوز، أليس هو خيراً أو لا؟ أصبح الورثة قد تصدقوا على  هذا، ولهم أجرهم، كأنهم اشتركوا في صدقة، فيجوز.                                                                      

** حكم رجوع الموصي عن الوصية                                                                                                   * *

                                وهل للموصي أن يتراجع عن وصيته قبل أن يموت؟ الجواب: نعم.  أوصى بالبستان الفلاني للفلانيين، أو الدار الفلانية للفلانيين، ثم أصابه  ضعف أو مرض أو حصل له موانع فتراجع وأبطل الوصية وهو حي، وهي لا تنفذ إلا  بعد موته، حتى ولو كتب، والوصية بالكتابة وبالشهود، أوصى لابن عمه الذي ليس  من الورثة، ولاحظ فيه بعد أعوام أو أيام التمرد والفسق والباطل والشر،  فقال: أنا ما أعطي مالي لهذا ليعصي به الله، فأبطل الوصية عند القاضي،  فيجوز إبطالها، فله أن يوصي ثم يتراجع لأمر شرعي أو لنظرية سديدة صالحة،  فله الحق في ذلك ما لم يمت أو يحضره الموت.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَ مَا سَمِعَهُ   [البقرة:181]، إذا أوصى المؤمن بوصية وأشهد اثنين وسمعا، ثم لما مات بدلا  وغيرا، فهل يأثمان أو لا؟ يأثمان، والمتوفى ما يأثم:  فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ  [البقرة:181]. وقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:181] تهديد، إياك أن تظن أنك وحدك، وتغير الوصية  وتزيد وتنقص، فمعك السميع العليم، السميع لأقوالك، العليم حتى بنياتك  وإراداتك.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن خاف من موص جنفاً أو إثماً فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه ...)              * * 

          قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا أَوْ إِثْمًا  فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:182]، من هو هذا؟ أنت  حاضر في المجلس، وخفت من هذا الذي يوصي ميلاً عن الحق، أو رأيت منه جنفاً  واضحاً في وصيته، حيث قال: تعال يا فلان، يا فلان، أنا مريض أشهدكم على  وصيتي،  فَمَنْ خَافَ  [البقرة:182]، منكم  مِنْ مُوصٍ  [البقرة:182]، من  هذا الموصي  جَنَفًا  [البقرة:182] ميلاً، إما عن جهل وإما عن عدم بصيرة،  خاف ميلاً عن الحق في وصيته  أَوْ إِثْمًا  [البقرة:182]، بمعنى أنه متعمد  الحيف والجور في وصيته، قال:  فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ  [البقرة:182]، قال  للموصي: هذا ما ينبغي، ما يجوز هذا، كيف تحيد، كيف تجور؟ ما الفرق بين ابنك  إبراهيم وخالك فلان أو عمك فلان،  فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلا إِثْمَ  عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:182]، فهذا غير الوصية وبدلها؛ لأنه كان فيها انحراف  واعوجاج، فتحمل واجتهد وأصلح تلك الوصية ومضى بها على الوجه المطلوب، فهل  حين بدل وغير يعتبر آثماً؟الجواب: لا، فإن الله قال:  فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   [البقرة:182]؛ لأنه أصلح فاسداً، لا لرغبة ولا لهوى، ولكن للحق وحب  الخير،  فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:182]، لِم لا إثم عليه؟  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:182]، يغفر له ويرحمه، ويغفر للموصي الذي  مال وصوبناه، أو انحرف، بل سقط في الإثم وأنقذناه، وإن كان مريضاً ومات  بعد ساعات، لكن لما استقر الوضع على وصية شرعية فلا إثم عليه، لِم؟ لأن  الله غفور رحيم، فيغفر له ويرحمه، هذا معنى الآيات، ونقرؤها في الكتاب.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح  الكلمات: كُتِبَ  [البقرة:180]: فرض وأثبت. خَيْرًا [البقرة:180] أي:  مالاً، نقداً أو عرضاً أو عقاراً ]، والعقارات: الأراضي والمباني، والنقد:  الدينار والدرهم.[  الْوَصِيَّةُ [البقرة:180] الوصية: ما يوصى به من مال  وغيره. بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [البقرة:180] هو ما تعارف عليه الناس كثيراً أو  قليلاً؛ بحيث لا يزيد على الثلث ]، لا تزيد وصيتك على ثلث مالك، لو أوصيت  بثلثين أو بنصف فالقاضي يبطل هذه الوصية، ما عندك أبناء ولا آباء، عندك  أبناء عم أغنياء، فقلت: إذاً: أوصي بالنصف فلا، فالقاضي لا يقر ذلك، أو  بالثلثين، فهذا حسد للورثة، ما أنت بمسئول عن غناهم وفقرهم.إذاً: الذي  تعارف عليه المسلمون: أن الوصية لا تزيد على الثلث، سواء لحي أو ميت.قال: [   فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ [البقرة:180] التبديل: التغيير للشيء بآخر. جَنَفًا  أَوْ إِثْمًا [البقرة:182]، الجنف: الميل عن الحق خطأ، والإثم: تعمد الخروج  عن الحق والعدل ].هذه كلمات تحتاج إلى شرح، والآن مع معنى الآيات.   

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآيات: بمناسبة ذكر آية القصاص، وفيها: أن القاتل عرضة للقتل،  والمفروض فيه أن يوصي في ماله قبل قتله؛ ذكر تعالى آية الوصية هنا، فقال  تعالى:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:180] أيها المسلمون  إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا [البقرة:180] إن ترك مالاً   الْوَصِيَّةُ [البقرة:180] أي: الإيصاء  لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ [البقرة:180].ثم نسخ الله تعالى  هذا الحكم بآية المواريث ]، في سورة النساء:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ ..  [النساء:11] إلى آخر الآيات، [ وبقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا وصية  لوارث ) .ونسخ الوجوب وبقي الاستحباب، ولكن لغير الوالدين والأقربين  الوارثين، إلا أن يجيز ذلك الورثة، وأن تكون الوصية ثلثاً فأقل ] إن أجاز  الورثة، [ فإن زادت وأجازها الورثة جازت؛ لحديث ابن عباس عند الدارقطني : (  لا تجوز الوصية لوارث إلا أن يشاء الورثة ) ]، إذا أجاز الورثة ما فوق  الثلث فلهم ذلك؛ لأن المال مالهم إذا أرادوا أن يتطوعوا.[ ودليل الاستحباب ]  استحباب الوصية [ حديث سعد في الصحيح؛ حيث أذن له الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم في الوصية بالثلث. وقد تكون الوصية واجبة على المسلم، وذلك إن ترك  ديوناً لازمة أو حقوقاً واجبة في ذمته، فيجب أن يوصي بقضائها واقتضائها بعد  موته، لحديث ابن عمر في الصحيح: ( ما حق امرئ مسلم له شيء يوصي فيه يبيت  ليلتين إلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده )، هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى، وهي المائة  والثمانون. وأما الآية الثانية -وهي: المائة وإحدى وثمانون- فيقول تعالى  لعباده المؤمنين: فمن بدل إيصاء مؤمن أوصى به بأن زاد فيه أو نقص، أو غيره،  أو بدل نوعاً بآخر؛ فلا إثم على الموصي، ولكن الإثم على من بدل وغير، وختم  هذا الحكم بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ [البقرة:181]، تهديداً  ووعيداً لمن يقدم على تغيير الوصايا لغرض فاسد وهوى سيئ. وفي الآية الأخرى  أخبر تعالى: أن من خاف من موصٍ جنفاً أو ميلاً عن الحق والعدل بأن جار في  وصيته بدون تعمد الجور، ولكن خطأ، أو خاف الإثم على موص حيث جار وتعدى على  علم في وصيته  فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ [البقرة:182] أي: بين الموصي والموصى  لهم،  فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ [البقرة:182] في إصلاح الخطأ وتصويب الخطأ  والغلط، وختم هذا الحكم بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:182].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *


                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: نسخ الوصية للوارثين مطلقاً إلا  بإجازة الورثة ].وهنا سؤال: هل يجوز للمؤمن أن يقسم التركة قبل  موته؟الجواب: يجوز، وإذا كسب مالاً جديداً فإنه يقسمه أو يتركه يُقسم  بعده.إذاً: من هداية الآيات أولاً: نسخ الوصية للوارثين مطلقاً إلا بإجازة  الورثة، وإذا أجاز بعض الورثة أجاز والبعض ما أجاز فلا تنفذ الوصية، لا بد  أن يتفقوا.[ ثانياً: استحباب الوصية بالمال لمن ترك مالاً كثيراً يوصي به  في وجوه البر والخير ].يستحب لأي مؤمن أو مؤمنة يكون له مال كثير وخير كثير  أن يوصي في وجوه البر كالمساجد، الفقراء، طلبة العلم، المسافرين، الغرباء،  المرضى، المستشفيات، يوصي بشيء من ماله، يستحب له هذا، لكن هل هذا واجب؟  الجواب: لا، فيستحب لمن حضره الموت أن يوصي بالثلث فأقل في وجوه البر  والإحسان.[ ثالثاً: تأكد الوصية حضر الموت أو لم يحضر ]، ليس شرطاً أن يحضر  الموت، وإنما الغالب، فالشخص إذا مرض مرضاً شديداً وخاف الوفاة فإنه  يوصي.[ تأكد الوصية حضر الموت أو لم يحضر لمن له أو عليه حقوق، خشية أن  يموت فتضيع الحقوق، فيأثم بإضاعتها ]كما قدمنا، فلا يبيت أحدنا ثلاث ليال  أو ليلتين كما ورد وله شيء يوصي به إلا وكتب وصيته، كم من إنسان عنده ديون  عند الناس، فإذا وما وصى فالورثة لا حق لهم، أو تكون عليه حقوق لفلان وفلان  وفلان، فإذا مات يؤاخذ بها ويطالب، فلا بد أن يوصي.[ رابعاً: حرمة تبديل  الوصية وتغييرها إلى غير الصالح ]، ما معنى (إلى غير الصالح)؟ الشيخ  الفلاني حضره الموت والمرض فقال: أوصيكم بأن تأخذوا ثلث مالي بعد موتي  لبناية القباب على قبور الصالحين، فالآن ما بقي الناس يحترمون الأولياء،  ولا يقدسونهم، وأصبحت القباب إذا سقطت لا تجدد، فهذا المال في ذمتكم أن  تجددوا به قباب الصالحين، فهل يجوز هذا؟وآخر كان مغرماً بالحشيشة أو  بالخمر، فقال: ثلث مالي للحشاشين من أصدقائي وأحبائي! فهل يجوز؟! لا يجوز،  وهكذا، فإن كان تغييرها وتبديلها لأجل الصالح فنعم، هذا أوصى على الخمر  فيبدلونها إلى الفقراء والمساكين، أوصى لبناية القبور أو للمواليد، فلان  يقول: كل سنة تقيمون المولد على حسابي، غلة البيت الفلاني أو البستان  الفلاني تنفق في هذا! فهل يجوز هذا؟ لا يجوز، ويبدل إلى الصالح، فهذا لا  يصح، هو بدعة، فكيف تنفق فيها المال؟مرة أخرى أقول: هذه الآيات ذات هدايات:  الهداية الأولى: [ نسخ الوصية للوارثين مطلقاً إلا بإجازة الورثة ]، فإذا  أجاز الورثة فلا بأس، كم من إنسان يكون له أربعة أولاد أكثرهم موظفون  وأغنياء وواحد منهم معتوه وضعيف، فيقول: أبنائي! الدار الفلانية أوصينا بها  لأخيكم، فهل توافقون؟ إن قالوا: لا أسكتوه، وإن قالوا: نعم يا والدنا،  ونحن أحق بهذا منك، فلا حرج.[ استحباب الوصية بالمال لمن ترك مالاً كثيراً  ]، لماذا قلنا: كثيراً؟ عندك أربعة أولاد وعندك دخل خمسة آلاف في الشهر،  فتوصي بماذا؟ مثلاً: عندك ثلاث بنات متزوجات ومع أولادهن، وعندك مال ما شاء  الله، فأوص بالثلث، لِم؟ لأن ورثتك أغنياء، يرضون أو لا يرضون؟ لا حق لهم؛  لأنك أوصيت بما دون الثلث أو بالثلث فقط.هذه الوصية مستحبة، وتذكرون سعداً  رضي الله عنه، ذهب إلى مكة فمرض، فخاف أن يموت في غير دار هجرته، فعاده  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبكى وذكر له ماله، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( الثلث والثلث كثير ) .[ تأكد الوصية سواء حضر الموت أو لم يحضر ]  وهذا للذي عليه حقوق أو له حقوق، فكيف لا يكتب ويوصي إلا عند المرض؟ لا  يدري الإنسان فقد يموت وهو يمشي، أو وهو راكب، فالذي له حقوق ينبغي أن  يكتبها ويوصي، والذي عليه حقوق كذلك يكتب: لفلان علينا كذا، لفلان علينا  كذا وكذا، حتى إذا مات فالورثة يوزعون ذلك المال على الورثة، إذ القسمة لا  يبدأ بها إلا بعد سداد الدين وقضائه.[ تأكد الوصية حضر الموت أو لم يحضر  لمن له أو عليه حقوق خشية أن يموت فتضيع الحقوق فيأثم بإضاعتها ]؛ إذ هو  الذي أضاعها. وأخيراً: [ حرمة تبديل الوصية وتغييرها إلى غير الصالح ]، هل  هذا له إشارة في الآية؟ نعم. قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَ مَا  سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ   [البقرة:181].فإن أوصى بمال لبناء قبة، أو أوصى بأن يدفن في المسجد  الفلاني، فهذا التبديل يصح، فإن كان التبديل لغير صالح فهو حرام، ولا يجوز،  وعليه الإثم:  فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَ مَا سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [البقرة:181].هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعني وإياكم بما ندرس ونسمع، وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (118) 
الحلقة (125)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (83) 

لما هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة بدأت تتوالى الأحكام وبدأ  التشريع ينزل تباعاً، ولما كان الصيام من أعظم ما يكوّن عند الإنسان ملكة  التقوى، فقد أنزل الله عز وجل فرضه في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وشرع  لعباده صيام شهر رمضان، وبين سبحانه أنه فرضه على هذه الأمة كما فرضه على  من كان قبلهم من الأمم، وهون عليهم سبحانه بأن جعله شهراً واحداً في العام،  ورتب عليه الثواب الجزيل إضافة إلى غفران الذنوب وذهاب الأدواء والأمراض.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات المباركة:أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ   *  أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا  أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ  يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَهُ وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:183-184].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أذكركم ونفسي بالموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )  فليهننا ذلك الخير وهذا الموعود على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ألسنا في بيت الله؟ أليست هذه آيات من كتاب الله؟ ألسنا متدارسين لها؟  إذاً: الحمد لله، ولولا فضل الله علينا ورحمته ما اجتمعنا ولا تلونا ولا  تدارسنا، فالمحرومون ملايين البشر.يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:183] هذا نداء الله عز وجل،  وإن كنا درسناه في النداءات في الأسبوع الماضي هذا النداء باختصار، وليس  بوافي الدراسة، والشيء إذا تكرر تقرر وثبت، هذا النداء موجه من قبل الله عز  وجل إلى عباده المؤمنين ونحن إن شاء منهم. ينادينا بعنوان الإيمان، وسر  ذلك معروف؛ لأننا أحياء بإيماننا نسمع ونعي، ونعقل ونعمل، نادانا ليخبرنا  بخبر عظيم، يقول:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ  [البقرة:183]، افرحوا،  أبشروا، فرض عليكم الصيام.                              * *

                                                              حقيقة الصيام وشرط تبييت النية فيه                                                                                                   * *

                                والصيام: إمساك عن شهوتي البطن والفرج، إمساك بمعنى امتناع  عن شهوتين: شهوة البطن فلا طعام ولا شراب، والفرج فلا جماع ولا وطء.هذا  الصيام امتناع وإمساك، وقد علمنا أن من شرط صحته تبييت النية، العزم على أن  نصبح غداً إن شاء الله صائمين، وعلمنا -وزادكم الله علماً- أن النية تبيت  بالليل، إلا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أصبح ولم يفطر ولم يتناول  شيئاً من المفطرات، ودخل على أهله يطلب طعاماً ليفطر، فإذا قالوا له: ما  عندنا يا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- شيء، قال: إذاً أنا صائم. وينوي  الصيام ويصوم إلى الليل، هذا الصيام صيام النافلة، لا الفريضة ولا الواجب،  ومن حدث له هذا وفعل فإنه قد ائتسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن  نعوذ بالله أن نصبح نطلب طعاماً ولا نجده، ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم دخل على أهله يطلب فطوراً، فقالوا: ما عندنا شيء، فقال: إذاً: أنا  صائم.أما أحدنا إذا أصبح وما نوى الصيام، فلما أصبح وطلع النهار وجاء  الضحى، وجاء الإفطار قال: إذاً: أنا سأصوم، فهذا لا يصح: ( من لم يبيت  الصيام من الليل فلا صيام له )، ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما  نوى )، لا توجد عبادة إلا وتسبقها نية التقرب إلى الله والتزلف إليه  والتملق، أو نية أداء الواجب وما افترضَ عليّ مولاي، وما ألزمني به سيدي.                                                                      

** فرض الصيام على الأمم السابقة وفائدة ذكره                                                                                                   * *

                                و(كتب) هنا بمعنى: فرض، وهو مكتوب أيضاً في اللوح المحفوظ،  مكتوب في القرآن كتابة. كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   [البقرة:183]، من آدم عبد الله ونبيه إلى آخر أمة، وهي أمة الإسلام، لما في  الصيام من عوائد خير وبر وبركة على المؤمنين، سنستعرض بعضها إن شاء الله؛  لأن الله حكيم عليم، أليس كذلك؟ والحكيم إذا شرع أو قنن فهل يشرع لغير  مصلحة؟ مستحيل هذا، وينزه الله تعالى عنه، فإذا شرع للمؤمنين الصيام فقد  شرعه لحكم عالية، وفيه من الخيرات والبركات والعوائد ما لا يقادر قدره.وفي  قوله:  كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:183] معنى  التهوين والتخفيف، لستم وحدكم الأمة التي كتب عليها الصيام، فتمتنع من  الطعام والشراب والوقاع، بل هذا تم لكل الأمم المؤمنة قبلكم، فلا حاجة إلى  التململ أو التضجر.وشيء آخر:  أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [البقرة:184]، لا  أعوام ولا أشهر، بل أيام معدودات: تسعة وعشرين يوماً، وأكثر شيء ثلاثون  يوماً.                                                                      

** تحصيل التقوى بالصيام                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله:  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:183]، هذه (لعل)  نسميها الإعدادية، أي: ليعدكم بذلك للتقوى، والتقوى رأس مالكم، وأهل هذه  الحلقة يعرفون قيمة التقوى، وباقي المسلمين لا يعرفون، إنها الخطوة الثانية  للوصول إلى ولاية الرب تبارك وتعالى، فخطوتان يخطوهما العبد أو الأمة يصل  إلى ولاية الله، ويصبح ولياً من أولياء الله، لا خوف عليه ولا حزن.اقرءوا  قول الله عز وجل:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62] من هم يا رب؟  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63].فمن لم يؤمن إيماناً يوقع عليه القرآن  ويصدقه، ويعيش على تقوى الله فيأتي بالواجبات ويتخلى عن المحرمات وينافس في  الصالحات ويبتعد عن المكروهات والمشبوهات؛لم تتحقق له ولاية الله، لن يكون  ولي الله، فمَن من السامعين والسامعات يرغب أن يصبح غداً ولياً لله؟  الجواب: كلنا. إذاً: حقق إيمانك، واعرضه على القرآن، فإن وافق عليه وصدق  فأنت مؤمن، مشيت الخطوة الأولى فزد الثانية، وهي أن تعيش تتقي الله، لا  تتكلم بالكلمة حتى تعلم هل أذن لك أو لم يأذن، لا تفتح عينيك تنظر حتى  تتأكد أذن لك أن تنظر أو لم يأذن، لا تتناول اللقمة -بله حبة العنب- حتى  تعرف أذن لك أو لم يأذن، لا تنام حتى تعلم أذن أو لم يأذن، ولا تقم ولا  تقعد، وهكذا تحقق تقوى الله عز وجل فتصبح من أولياء الله تعالى ممن قال  الله فيهم:  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ   [يونس:64] فاللهم اجعلنا منهم.والبشرى في الحياة الدنيا: قال أبو القاسم  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الرؤيا الصالحة يراها المؤمن أو ترى له )، لن تموت  يا ولي الله حتى تبشر بالجنة دار السلام، إما أن ترى ذلك أنت أو يراه لك  عبد صالح ويخبرك ويبشرك.أما عند سياقات الموت وحال سكراته فلا تعجب، وفود  تنزل من السماء محتفلة بروحك ورفعها في الملكوت الأعلى، وهي تبشرك وأنت  تبتسم وتفارقك روحك وأنت تبتسم، وجاء هذا في كتاب الله، إذ قال تعالى من  سورة (حم فصلت):  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30] هؤلاء هم الأولياء أو لا؟  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ  الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ  [فصلت:30]، بشارات متتالية، هؤلاء أولياء  الله ينتظرونه ساعة الاحتضار وهو في غرفة الإنعاش كما يقولون، فهل يتم لنا  هذا؟  فهل عرفتم منزلة التقوى؟ الصيام يساعدكم على تقوى الله عز وجل؛ لأنك  طيلة ما أنت صائم ما تجرؤ على أن تقول باطلاً أو ترتكب محرماً وأنت صائم أو  تقول سوءاً، أو تحدث باطلاً، فأنت معصوم بالصيام.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أياماً معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا  [البقرة:184]،  والمرض من أعراض الحياة، وفيه خير أيضاً، فبالنسبة إلى المؤمنين المرض خير  لهم، وبالنسبة لغير المؤمنين هو عذاب عجل لهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، أما  المؤمن فبالمرض تكفر سيئاته وتمحى ذنوبه، وترتفع درجاته، ما من مؤمن تصيبه  مصيبة حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا حط الله بها خطاياه، فالحمد لله.أحد الصحابة  لما سمع هذا الخبر قال يا رسول الله: اسأل الله تعالى أن لا تفارقني الحمى  ولكن لا تقعد بي عن العمل. واستجاب الله له، فما سافر إلا والحمى عليه ليل  نهار طول حياته، وهو يواصل الطاعات والعبادات ولا تفارقه الحمى رضي الله  عنه وأرضاه. فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ  [البقرة:184]، فالواجب عدة أخرى من أيام أخر يصومها.   فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:184] أيها المؤمنون والمؤمنات مريضاً  مرضاً لا يقوى معه على الصيام، والمرض درجتان: درجة الخطر، وهنا يحرم  الصوم، ودرجة دون الخطورة، درجة ألم فقط، فالصوم أفضل، ولو أفطر جاز له  الإفطار، والمسافر المسافة المعروفة: ثمانية وأربعون ميلاً، والميل ألفا  ذراع، والكيلو متر بالحساب الفرنسي ألف متر، والمتر ذراعان، فهذا القول  الوسط عند أهل العلم، وهو: أن المسافة لا تنقص عن ثمانية وأربعين كيلو متر،  فإن زادت فلا تسأل. فَعِدَّةٌ  [البقرة:184] أي: فعليه، أو فواجب عدة من  أيام أخر بعددها.                                 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ  [البقرة:184]، يقدرون  عليه ولكن مع المشقة، وهذا الجزء منسوخ، فالصيام فرض على مراحل، حيث فرض  صيام عاشوراء في السنة الأولى من الهجرة، ما إن دخل النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في محرم حتى وجد اليهود يصومون عاشوراء، فسألهم فقالوا: ( هذا يوم  أنجى الله فيه موسى وبني إسرائيل فنحن نصومه شكراً لله، قال: نحن أحق بموسى  منكم ) ، ونحن أحق بموسى منهم، فصام وأمر أهل المدينة أن يصوموا، فصوم  الأنصار والمهاجرون أطفالهم الصغار، صاموا وصوموا أطفالهم الصغار.ثم جاءت  السنة الثانية ففرض الله صيام رمضان، ونسخ الصيام الأول، وبقي صيام عاشوراء  سنة مستحبة، ليس بواجب أبداً.إذاً: ففي أول سنة فرض صيام رمضان كانت هذه  الآية تقول:  وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ  [البقرة:184]، وما يقال:  تطيق في نحو حمل الكتاب، لكن إذا وضع بين يديك كيساً فيه مائة كيلو فإنه  يسألك: تطيق حمله أم لا؟ أقول: هل من المعقول أن تقول لأخيك: تستطيع أن  تحمل هذا الكأس من الشاي؟ هذا لا يقوله عاقل، لكن إذا كانت غرارة، أو  صندوق، أو شيء كبير يقول: تطيق هذا أو لا؟ فقوله تعالى:  وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ  يُطِيقُونَهُ  [البقرة:184] معناه: يتحملونه بمشقة وعناء، إما لكبر سن  وإما لمرض وإما للعادة، ما تعودوا أن يتركوا الأكل والشرب طول النهار، فقال  تعالى:  وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ  [البقرة:184] أي: يقدرون عليه مع  العناء والمشقة والألم والتململ، هؤلاء يفطرون ويطعمون عن كل يوم مسكيناً  رحمة من الله تعالى. وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ  مِسْكِينٍ  [البقرة:184] يدفع الفدية ويأكل، ولا يلومه أحد، لأنه ما هو  منشرح الصدر وقوي على أن يصوم، ما يقوى، فمن رحمة الله بالمؤمنين أوليائه  شرع هذا:  وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ   [البقرة:184] يقدمها ويفطر، ولا يقضي.ثم نسخ هذا بالآية التي تأتي بعد هذا،  وهي قول الله تعالى:  شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ  مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ  [البقرة:185]، أما مجرد أنه يتململ أو ما  تعود فقد انتهى. فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ  [البقرة:185] أي: دخول  الشهر، وشهده وحضر الإعلان عنه أو رآه، فالصيام لا بد منه حينئذ، إلا أن  يكون مريضاً حقاً، أو مسافراً. فهذا الجزء نسخ:  وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ  يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا   [البقرة:184] أطعم عشرة مساكين فله ذلك. والإطعام يقول فيه أهل العراق في  الزمان الأول: إنه نصف صاع، أي: مدان. وأهل الحجاز وأهل المدينة بالذات  يقولون: مد واحد، والمد: حفنة بحفنة الرجل المتوسط، والآن الإطعام هو كيلو  إلى كيلو ونصف.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن تطوع خيراً فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ   [البقرة:184]، إذا أطعم عشرين فليفعل، بدل أن يعطي المد يعطي أربعة أمداد،  هل هناك من يقول: لا؟  فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ   [البقرة:184]. وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا  [البقرة:184] أيها المطيقون للصيام  بالتكلف، إن شئتم أطعمتم، ولكن:  وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:184] ففوائد الصيام وآثاره طيبة في النفس  والحياة،  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:184].                                                                                                        

**الأحكام المتعلقة بفطر الشيخ الكبير والمريض والحامل والمرضع                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           هنا عندنا شيخ كبير هرم، وعندنا مريض ميئوس من شفائه، على سرير  الموت، وعندنا حامل في بطنها جنين أو جنينان، وعندنا مرضع ترضع ولداً، ما  كان الثدي الصناعي ولا كانت الإبرة، هؤلاء أربعة أصناف. فالرجل الكبير  المسن، طالت به الحياة فما أصبح يستطيع الصيام، هذا يفطر بلا نزاع، ولا  يكلف نفسه ما لا يطيق، ويطعم عن كل يوم مسكيناً.ونظيره المريض الذي لازمه  المرض، وما أصبح ينتظر الشفاء حتى يقضي، هذا أيضاً كالأول يطعم مسكيناً عن  كل يوم ولا قضاء عليه.أما الحامل والمرضع فشفقة بهما ورحمة بهما، الحامل في  بطنها الجنين، وهي تتألم، إذا جاعت تخشى أن يسقط جنينها، والمرضع تخشى إذا  جاعت أن ينقطع لبنها ويبكي طفلها ويصرخ، فتفطران وتطعمان وتقضيان، تفطران  وتطعمان عن كل يوم مسكيناً، وتقضيان.هنا مسألة: المرضع إذا خافت على ولدها،  والحامل إذا خافت على حملها، هاتان تفطران وتطعمان وتقضيان، وإذا خافت على  نفسها فقط لا على الولد، مرضع أو حامل خافت إذا صامت أن تتأذى وتمرض هي،  فهذه تقضي ولا تطعم، كالمسافر والمريض.والموضو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (119) 
الحلقة (126)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (84) 

لما ذكر سبحانه وتعالى أنه كتب على الأمة الصيام وجعله أياماً معدودات، ذكر  هنا أن هذه الأيام المعدودات هي أيام شهر رمضان المبارك، الذي أنزل فيه  القرآن هادياً وموضحاً طرق الهداية، وفارقاً بين الحق والباطل، ثم بين  سبحانه أن من كان حاضراً في البلد عند دخول الشهر فقد وجب عليه الصوم، ومن  كان مريضاً أو مسافراً أفطر ثم قضى بعدة الأيام التي أفطرها بسبب ذلك  تيسيراً على العباد، ورفعاً للمشقة عنهم.                     

تفسير قوله تعالى: (شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله،  وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآية المباركة، فلنتلها أولاً ثم نأخذ في  بيان ما احتوت عليه من العلم والمعرفة.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ  الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ  بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى  مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:185]. ‏                                

 معنى رمضان                                                                                                    

                               أولاً: شهر رمضان هو الشهر التاسع من شهور الشمس القمرية،  ورمضان مأخوذ مشتق من الرمضاء، وهي شدة الحر، ولهذا ورد: ( صلاة الأوابين  حين ترمض الفصال )، والفصال جميع فصيل: ابن الناقة الصغير، إذا اشتد الحر  وارتفعت الشمس فالفصيل ما يقوى على الوقوف بخفيه، فيبرك على الأرض، فهذا  وقت صلاة الأوابين، والمراد منها: صلاة الضحى حين ترتفع الشمس وتشتد  الحرارة، والرمض: هو شدة الحر للعطشان، من به ظمأ وعطش ترمض نفسه، فمن هذا  سمي شهر الصوم برمضان، ويجوز أن تقول: شهر رمضان أو تقول: رمضان، ولا حرج.  وقوله تعالى:  الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ  [البقرة:185] أولاً: أنزل  القرآن في بيان فضل الصيام، وأنزل القرآن في شهر رمضان، بل ورد أن كتب  الله من صحف إبراهيم إلى الإنجيل إلى القرآن كلها نزلت في رمضان.                                                                      

 نزول القرآن في شهر رمضان                                                                                                    

                               ثم إن نزول القرآن من اللوح المحفوظ، أما قال تعالى:  بَلْ  هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ   *  فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ  [البروج:21-22]؟ نزل في  رمضان إلى السماء الدنيا في بيت العزة، ثم أخذ ينزل منجماً نجماً بعد نجم  بحسب أحوال البشرية، فكلما تطلب الأمر نزول آية أو آيات تنزل والرسول يعلم  ويبلغ، والكتبة يكتبون ويدونون، إذ كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثون  كاتباً يحسنون الكتابة، وكلما نزلت الآية أو السورة كتبوها.إذاً: وما هي  الليلة التي نزل فيها القرآن؟ الظاهر أنها ليلة القدر، وذلك لقول الله  تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا  مُنذِرِينَ   *  فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ   *  أَمْرًا مِنْ  عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ  [الدخان:3-5]، وقال تعالى:  إِنَّا  أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ   *  وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ  الْقَدْرِ   *  لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ   *   تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ  أَمْرٍ   *  سَلامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ  [القدر:1-5]. شَهْرُ  رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ  [البقرة:185]، والقرآن: هذا  اللفظ علم على كتاب الله، وله علم آخر: الفرقان، القرآن مشتق من القرء الذي  هو الجمع، جمعت حروفه وكلماته وآياته وسوره في كتاب واحد، فهو قرآن،  وسمي  بالفرقان؛ لأن الله فرق به بين الحق والباطل، بين المعروف والمنكر، بين  الشر والخير، بين كل متلابسات الحياة.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان)                                                                                                    

                                وقوله:  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى   [البقرة:185] هذا هو القرآن، والله! لهدى للناس أبيضهم وأصفرهم، عربهم  وعجمهم، لفظ الناس عام، فأيما إنسان ذكر أو أنثى يؤمن بهذا الكتاب ويقبل  عليه يقرؤه ويتفهم مراد الله منه ويعمل به إلا اهتدى إلى طريق سعادته  وكماله ونجا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، ولا يقولن قائل: قرأناه ولم نجد  فيه الهداية! فهذا كلام باطل ولا ينطق به حتى إبليس. هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى  [البقرة:185] ليس مجرد هدى، بل كان بينات،  أنواع وفنون من أنواع الهدايات، فهو في العقل، في الآداب، في الأخلاق، في  المال، في الحياة بكلها لا يوجد موضع في الحياة إلا والقرآن يهدي ويبين ما  فيه.إذاً: والفرقان كذلك، فرق الله بالقرآن بين الكفر والإيمان، بين الشرك  والتوحيد، بين الحق والباطل، بين الخير والشر، بين الصالحين والمفسدين، بين  الأبرار والفجار، القرآن هو الفرقان، وشأن الفرقان عظيم.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه)                                                                                                    

                                بعد هذا قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ  فَلْيَصُمْهُ  [البقرة:185]، وتقدم لنا في الدرس الماضي أن الله أخبرنا أنه  كتب علينا الصيام، وأنه أيام معدودات لا أعوام ولا أشهر، وكما بينها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بين تسعة وعشرين يوماً إلى ثلاثين، وأن هذا ليس  مما كلفنا به دون غيرنا، بل الأمم التي عرفت الله كلها فرض عليها  الصيام.إذاً: متى نصوم؟ بين تعالى الشهر الذي كتب أيامه، فقال:  شَهْرُ  رَمَضَانَ  [البقرة:185] كأن سائلاً يقول: ما هو الشهر الذي نصوم فيه؟ ما  هي الأيام التي نصومها؟ فأخبر تعالى أنها أيام شهر رمضان. فَمَنْ شَهِدَ  مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ  [البقرة:185] كيف يشهد الشهر؟ يشهده: يحضر في القرية  أو في الحي، يشهد من يقول: انظروا إلى الهلال، أو يقول: أنا رأيت الهلال أو  رؤي الهلال، شهده وكان حاضراً غير مسافر.ثم هنا مسألة فقهية لا بد من  معرفتها: وهي أن ثبوت رؤية الهلال للصيام تثبت برؤية المؤمن العدل، ولا  يتطلب الأمر شاهدين أو استفاضة الشهادة، أ يما مؤمن عاقل يشهد بأنه رأى  مساء الليلة الهلال فقد وجب على المؤمنين الصيام، هذا الذي عليه أكثر أئمة  الإسلام.أما الإفطار -وهو الإعلان عن شهادة رؤية هلال شوال- فثَمَّ لا تقبل  شهادة الواحد وإن كان عدلاً، وإنما لا بد من شهادة اثنين من المسلمين  العدول.والسر واضح؛ لأن الذي يشهد بأنه رأى هلال رمضان ليصوم ويصوم  المؤمنون؛ فالفطرة تتنافى مع تحمل الأتعاب والظمأ والعطش وترك الأكل  والشرب، فكيف إذاً يقول: رأيته وما رآه؟ أما الرؤية من أجل أن يفطر فقد  يكذب حتى يفطر، هذا ليس واجباً أنه يقع، لكن هذه وضعية البشر، هذه فطرة  الناس، فمن هنا تقبل في رؤية هلال رمضان شهادة مؤمن واحد ولا نطلب شهادة  اثنين أو ثلاثة.أما العيد برؤية هلال شوال فلا بد من اثنين من العدول، فلو  قال واحد: أنا رأيت فلا نأخذ برؤيته، له أن يفطر هو في بيته، فإذا تأكد من  الرؤية ورآها فله الحق أن يفطر، لكن لا يحمل الأمة أن تفطر برؤيته، ولا  يقبل منه هذا أبداً، إلا إذا شهد اثنان فأكثر على أنهم رأوا الهلال. فَمَنْ  شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ  [البقرة:185] أيها المؤمنون، ولو قامت كتلة من اليهود  وقالوا: رأينا الهلال فلا نقبل قولهم، لو قالت أوروبا الصليبية كلها: لقد  رأينا الهلال الليلة، فصوموا، فلا نقبل؛ لأنهم غير عدول، وأي انحراف وهبوط  أكثر ممن يكفر بالله ويجحده؟ إذاً: قوله تعالى:  مِنْكُمُ  [البقرة:185]  أيها المؤمنون.ثم هنا أمر آخر:  مِنْكُمُ  [البقرة:185] أيها المكلفون،  فغير المكلف لا يدخل في هذا، والمكلف هو المؤمن العاقل البالغ، فغير المؤمن  ما هو بمكلف، لو رأى الهلال فلا التفات إليه، وطفل صغير لم يبلغ لا تقبل  شهادته، ومجنون مختل العقل لا تقبل شهادته.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر ...)                                                                                                    

                                قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا  يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ  [البقرة:185].[ ذكر تعالى عذر المرض والسفر، وأن  على من أفطر بهما قضاء ما أفطر بعدده، وأخبر تعالى أنه يريد بالإذن في  الإفطار للمريض والمسافر اليسر بالأمة، ولا يريد بها العسر، فله الحمد وله  المنة ].                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم)                                                                                                    

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا  هَدَاكُمْ  [البقرة:185] على هدايته لكم، وهذا في ليلة العيد، فهل الكافرون  يكبرون؟ ائت لي بكافر يكبر وسنعطيك ألف ريال، يكره أن يقول: الله أكبر،  وإذا بك أنت تتلذذ بها وترفع صوتك بها وأنت في فرح وسرور، أليس هذا مما  يحمد الله عليه ويشكر؟ عندنا مثل عامي، فالعجوز إذا كانت تكره جارتها تقول:  لا تنطقي باسمي، ما أسمح أن تقولي: فلانة، فكيف هذا؟ بمعنى: أنا فوق  مستواكِ أنتِ حتى تذكري اسمي. ومن هنا أذن الله لنا في ذكر اسمه، فهذا  إنعام لا حد له، وإلا فمن نحن وما نحن حتى نذكر اسم الله الجليل؟ هل نحن  أهل لأن نذكر الله؟ والله! ما نحن بأهل، ما قيمتنا؟ ولكن من فضله علينا  وامتنانه أن أذن لنا في ذكره، بل وأثابنا عليه، بل ورفعنا درجات بذكره.   

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولعلكم تشكرون)                                                                                                    

                                 وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:185] أي: وليعدكم أيضاً للشكر، وقد  تقرر عند السامعين والسامعات الشكر، فالشكر أولاً: الاعتراف في القلب  بالنعمة للمنعم.ثانياً: ترجمتها والإعراب عنها باللفظ: الحمد لله.ثالثاً:  صرف النعمة فيما من أجله أنعم بها المنعم، لا أن ينعم عليك بألف ريال  فتشتري بها كأس خمر وتشربه، أنعم عليك بنعمة الصحة فلا تبدد طاقتك في  معصيته، أنعم عليك بنعمة الشرف والمكانة الرفيعة فتواضع وتطامن، لا تترفع  على أوليائه وتتكبر عليهم، وهكذا.. فهذه الحقيقة لن تفوت المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، الشكر علة الحياة كلها، أليس كذلك؟ لو سألت: يا رب! لم خلقت هذه  العوالم كلها؟ يقول: خلقتها لأجلك. يا رب! وأنا خلقتني لم؟ يقول: من أجل  أن تذكرني وتشكرني. فعلة الوجود بكله: أن يذكر الله ويشكر، لهذا فالذي لا  يذكر الله ولا يشكره جزاؤه أن يخلد في العذاب الأبدي.وبينا غير ما مرة  فقلنا: لو أن شخصاً نسف مدينة فسيحكمون عليه بسجن خمسين سنة، وإذا كان نسف  قارة بكاملها فسيسجن حتى الموت، وهذا الذي ترك ذكر الله وشكره كأنما نسف  السماوات كلها ونسف الأرض وبدد العوالم كلها، إذ كلها مخلوقة لأن يذكر الله  ويشكر، فلما رفض ذكر الله وشكره كان كمن نسف العوالم كلها وصيرها دخاناً،  إذاً: كم يعذب هذا؟ لا نهاية لعذابه؛ لأن جريمته أعظم.قد يقول قائل: هذا  كفر سبعين عاماً فكيف يخلد في جهنم؟ فنقول: لأنه ما كفر سبعين عاماً، بل  لأنه كمن نسف الكون كله ودمره، لأن الحياة كلها مخلوقة لنا، أما قال تعالى:   هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً  [البقرة:29]،  وقال:  وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً  مِنْهُ  [الجاثية:13]؟ وفي الحديث: ( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك  )، إذاً: فإذا أراد من عبده أن يذكره ويشكره فرفض الذكر والشكر كان شر  الخليقة والبرية، وجزاؤه أن يخلد في عذاب لا ينتهي.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    

                                الآن نقرأ الدرس من الكتاب.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح الكلمات:شهر رمضان: هو الشهر التاسع من شهور  السنة القمرية، ولفظ الشهر مأخوذ من الشهرة ]، والشهرة: الاشتهار  والانتشار، مأخوذ من الشهرة؛ لأنهم يشاهدون الهلال.ورمضان مأخوذ من: رمض  الصائم إذا حر جوفه من العطش. الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ   [البقرة:185] هذه آية فضله على غيره من سائر الشهور حيث أنزل فيه القرآن،  وذلك في ليلة القدر منه لآية:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ  [القدر:1] ] وفي ليلة مباركة.قال: [ أنزل جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى  بيت العزة في سماء الدنيا ثم نزل ] منجماً [ نجماً بعد نجم ]، والنجم  كوكب، لأن البشرية قبل الحساب وقبل هذا الترقي في المادة كانوا إذا طلع  النجم الفلاني فإن أحدهم يسافر، أو طلع النجم الفلاني فيسدد دينه، يشاهدون  السماء والنجوم تطلع وتغيب، فيحسبون هذا الحساب، هذا معنى أنه منجم نجماً  بعد نجم، فترة بعد فترة، زمناً بعد زمن.قال: [ وابتدئ نزوله على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان أيضاً ]، وهل في ليلة السابع عشر؟ خلاف. [   هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ [البقرة:185]: هادياً للناس إلى ما فيه كمالهم وسعادتهم في  الدارين. وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ [البقرة:185]  البينات: جمع بينة، والهدى: الإرشاد، والمراد أن القرآن نزل هادياً للناس  ومبيناً لهم سبيل الهدى موضحاً طريق الفوز والنجاة فارقاً لهم بين الحق  والباطل وفي كل شئون الحياة.شهد الشهر: حضر الإعلان عن رؤيته. فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ [البقرة:185] أي: فعليه القضاء بعدد الأيام التي  أفطرها مريضاً أو مسافراً ] أو حائضاً أو نفساء.قال: [  وَلِتُكْمِلُوا  الْعِدَّةَ [البقرة:185] وجب القضاء من أجل إكمال عدة الشهر ثلاثين أو تسعة  وعشرين يوماً. وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ [البقرة:185]  وذلك عند إتمام صيام رمضان من رؤية الهلال إلى العودة من صلاة العيد،  والتكبير مشروع وفيه أجر عظيم، وصفته المشهورة: الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا  إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ] هذا محفوظ عند أكثر  الناس.[  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ [البقرة:185] أي: فرض عليكم الصوم  وندبكم إلى التكبير لتكونوا بذلك من الشاكرين لله تعالى على نعمه؛ لأن  الشكر هو الطاعة ] هذه هي المفردات، فهيا معنى الآية الإجمالي.                                                                      

 معنى الآية                                                                                                    

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآية الكريمة:لما ذكر تعالى أنه كتب على أمة الإسلام الصيام في الآية  السابقة وأنه أيام معدودات؛ بين في هذه الآية أن المراد من الأيام  المعدودات أيام شهر رمضان المبارك الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هادياً وموضحاً طرق  الهداية، وفارقاً بين الحق والباطل، فقال تعالى:  شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ  الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ  الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ   [البقرة:185] يريد شهر رمضان، ومعنى شهد: كان حاضراً غير مسافر لما أعلن عن  رؤية هلال رمضان، فليصمه على سبيل الوجوب إن كان مكلفاً ]، والمكلف:  العاقل البالغ، وإن أسلم الكافر وبلغ الغلام في الليل وجب الصيام، وإن كان  في النهار فلا شيء عليه.[ ثم ذكر عرض المرض والسفر، وأن على من أفطر بهما  قضاء ما أفطر بعدته، وأخبر تعالى أنه يريد بالإذن في الإفطار للمريض  والمسافر اليسر بالأمة، ولا يريد بها العسر، فله الحمد وله المنة، فقال  تعالى:  وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ  أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ  [البقرة:185].ثم علل تعالى للقضاء ] قضاء رمضان [ بقوله:  وَلِتُكْمِلُوا  الْعِدَّةَ [البقرة:185] أي: عدة أيام رمضان، هذا أولاً. وثانياً: لتكبروا  الله على ما هداكم عندما تكملون الصيام برؤية هلال شوال. وأخيراً: ليعدكم  بالصيام والذكر للشكر، فقال عز وجل:  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [البقرة:185] ].الآن مع هداية الآيات، وكل آية فيها هداية، والله! لكل آية  فيها هداية، كل آية تقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، أليس كذلك؟ هذه  الآية من أين أتت؟ إذاً: الله موجود وعليم، وعلى من نزلت؟ على محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، إذاً: هو رسول الله.                                                                     

 هداية الآية                                                                                                    

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآية: من هداية الآية:أولاً: فضل شهر رمضان وفضل القرآن.ثانياً:  وجوب صيام رمضان على المكلفين، والمكلف هو: المسلم العاقل البالغ مع سلامة  المرأة من دمي الحيض والنفاس.ثالثاً: الرخصة للمريض الذي يخاف تأخر برئه أو  زيادة مرضه ]، فالمريض الذي إذا صام يتأخر الشفاء وتطول مدة مرضه يفطر، أو  يخاف زيادة المرض وارتفاع درجته.قال: [ الرخصة للمريض الذي يخاف تأخر برئه  أو زيادة مرضه، والمسافر مسافة قصر ]، وهي ثمانية وأربعون كيلو متر،  وأصلها: أربعة برد، والبريد اثنا عشر ميلاً، والميل: هو عند علماء الأندلس  والمغرب: ألفا ذراع، أما عند أهل العراق والمشرق فلا بد من مسافة سبعين  كيلو، ومنهم من يقول: ثمانين، ما هي بمضبوطة؛ لكن المسافة التي يمشيها  الرجل على ناقته لا تزيد على ثمانية وأربعين كيلو في اليوم، ومشينا هذا  وجربناه، اركب ناقتك في الصحراء وامش، تأتي القيلولة فتنزل، تنام وتستريح  وتجدد السفر، فتمشي ثمانية وأربعين كيلو، فهذا الحساب للأندلسيين المالكية  من أبدع ما يكون، جاءت فرنسا تركض وأوروبا وأخذوا به، فقالوا: الكيلو ألف  متر، والمتر ذراعان، فاتفقنا إذاً، جروا وراءنا وسبقناهم. وهذا ننظر إليه  من جهة أخرى: أن من أهل العلم من يقول: من سافر ولو عشرين كيلو فله أن يفطر  ويقصر، كالظاهرية، ومنهم من قال: مسافة سبعين كيلو، ونحن دائماً مع الوسط،  وهو ثمانية وأربعون كيلو، يبتدئ عندما يغادر البلد ويترك الديار وراءه،  أما وهو ما زال في بلده ويفطر فلا يصح، أما قال تعالى:  أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ   [البقرة:185]؟ وهذا ما سافر بعد فكيف يفطر؟  [ رابعاً: وجوب القضاء على من  أفطر لعذر ] والذي أفطر لغير العذر فعليه الكفارة والقضاء، فالذي أفطر  بعذر من مرض أو سفر أو دم حيض أو نفاس يقضي، أما أن يقول: لن نصوم؛ فهذا  عليه الكفارة والقضاء. وهذه المسألة شيخكم فيها يجري وراء ظل ابن عباس رضي  الله عنه، فـابن عباس رضي الله عنه كان إذا جاء الرجل يسأل: ما تقول فيمن  قتل نفساً، فهل له توبة؟ هل تقبل توبته؟ يقول له الحبر: أنت قتلت؟ فإن قال:  نعم قتلت. يقول: من يمنعك من التوبة وباب الله مفتوح والله يدعو إلى  التوبة، تب يا بني. وإن قال: لا، ما قتلت، قال: أعوذ بالله! هل قاتل النفس  له توبة، والله يقول:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ  جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]. ففرق بين من قتل ومن لا  يقتل، فنحن كذلك إذا جاءنا الشخص وقال: ما تقول فيمن يأكل في رمضان فقط،  فيشرب ويأكل؟ فنقول: عليه القضاء والكفارة. وإن قال: أنا أكلت ولم أستطع،  قلنا: هل جامعت؟ فقال: لا، ولكن أكلت وشربت، فنقول له: اقض فقط ولا كفارة  عليك؛ وذلك لأن مذاهبنا الأربعة نصفهم يقول بالقضاء ونصفهم يقول: لا قضاء  إلا في الجماع، فالمفتي أو الذي يعلم ينبغي أن يسلك مسالك الهداية. [  خامساً: يسر الشريعة الإسلامية وخلوها من العسر والحرج.سادساً: مشروعية  التكبير ليلة العيد ويومه، وهذا التكبير جزء لشكر نعمة الهداية إلى  الإسلام.سابعاً: الطاعات: هي الشكر، فمن لم يطع الله ورسوله لم يكن شاكراً  أبداً حتى يعد مع الشاكرين ] فمن لم يطع الله تعالى ورسوله فما شكر، بل  كفر.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (120) 
الحلقة (127)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (85) 

لما جاء نفر من الصحابة إلى النبي يسألونه عن ربهم أهو قريب فيناجى أم بعيد  فينادى، فجاء الجواب مباشرة من عند الله لهم ولمن بعدهم، أنه سبحانه قريب  مجيب لدعوة الداعي، فمن التزم آداب الدعاء وأطاب مطعمه ومشربه كان أرجى أن  تجاب دعوته، وما من مؤمن يدعو دعوة إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى خصال ثلاث: إما  أن يستجيب له بها، أو يرد عنه من الشر ما يقابلها، أو يدخرها له يوم  القيامة، وما عند الله خير لعبده مما أراد لنفسه.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان ...)
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآية القرآنية النورانية المباركة:أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي  قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ  [البقرة:186].                                 

** سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                                هذه الآية لها سبب نزلت به، وكثير من آي القرآن الكريم  ينزل لأسباب اقتضت نزوله، ومعرفة السبب تساعد على معرفة المراد من الآيات  التي نزلت لذلك السبب.سبب هذا: هو أن بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم سألوا  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلين: ( أقريب ربنا فنناجيه أم بعيد فنناديه؟ )  لأن المناجاة تكون سرية خفية، وقد عرفتم المناجاة وحكم الله فيها:  إِذَا  تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلا تَتَنَاجَوْا بِالإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  [المجادلة:9]،  وناجى الله تعالى موسى عليه السلام، قالوا: ( أقريب ربنا فنناجيه أم بعيد  فنناديه؟ )، والنداء بـ(يا ألله)، فنزلت هذه الآية:  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ  عِبَادِي عَنِّي [البقرة:186] أي: أقريب أم بعيد؟ فأجبهم أني قريب  أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ [البقرة:186].إذاً: هذا السؤال معقول  ومشروع، لا عنت فيه ولا تكلف، أرادوا أن يعرفوا إذا نادوا ربهم هل ينادونه  بأعلى أصواتهم أو يدعونه بالألفاظ القريبة، فقالوا: ( أقريب ربنا فنناجيه  أم بعيد فنناديه؟ ) فأنزل الله تعالى قوله:  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ [البقرة:186]  يا رسولنا  عِبَادِي عَنِّي [البقرة:186] أي: في كوني قريباً أم بعيداً،   فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ [البقرة:186]  إذا دعاني الداعي أجيب دعوته.

** مثال توضيحي لقرب الله تعالى من عباده                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- كثيراً ما أكرر تلك  اللطيفة لتعرفوا القرب والبعد، فالله تعالى يقول:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ  [الزمر:67] يضع الجبار السموات والأرض في كفه ويقلبها ويقول:  أنا الملك، أين الملوك؟ هذه أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي يتلقاها  بالوحي الإلهي. إذاً: فأين البعد؟ فنحن بين يديه، لو وضعت نملة في كفك فأنت  محيط بها من كل جوانبها، أنت فوقها، أنت تحتها، أنت عن يمينها، عن شمالها؛  لعظمتك وحقارتها، إذاً: فالله عز وجل والعوالم كلها كهذه النملة بين يديه،  فكلنا بين يديه. وشيء آخر: أحوالنا الظاهرة والباطنة هو الذي يسيرها، لا  تنطق حتى ينطقك، لا تبصر حتى يجعلك تبصر، لا ترفع يديك حتى يجعلك ترفعها،  وكل شيء قد كتبه في كتاب المقادير قبل خلق السماوات والأرض فضلاً عن البشر،  إذاً:  أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ   [الملك:14].إذاً: فالله معنا، قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا  كُنْتُمْ  [الحديد:4] لا تفهم أنك تبعد عن الله أو تغيب عن الله، هيهات  هيهات! وهنا -معاشر الإخوان والأبناء- أذكر أن أحد المؤمنين رأى رؤيا،  وفيها: أن على الشيخ هذا أن يعلم المستمعين والمستمعات الآداب مع الله عز  وجل، وهي رؤيا صالحة، والله يعلم أننا ما تأدبنا معه، ودائماً نذكر هذا،  أدبنا مع الله ليس بشيء، فباسم الله كل ليلة إن شاء الله أضع بين أيديكم  مسألة فاذكروها وتأدبوا بها مع الله. الأولى: الشكر على النعم. لو أن أحد  إخوانك في بيتك وبين يديك تطعمه وتسقيه، تكسوه وتلبسه، تسكنه وتركبه، تحميه  وتدافع عنه، ولا يذكرك بخير، ولا يقول: جزاك الله خيراً، ولا يشكر لك نعمة  بين الناس، كيف تنظر إلى هذا؟ أي أدب هذا عنده؟ هذا أسوأ الناس أدباً.  ونحن نعيش في كنف الله وفي نعمه وفي رعايته وحمايته، وفي أرضه وتحت سمائه،  وبه نأكل ونشرب، ونجيء ونذهب، حركاتنا من فضله وإحسانه، فمن الأدب أن ننسى  هذه النعم وأن ننساه وهو المنعم المتفضل، فهيا نتأدب مع الله، فدائماً  لساننا يذكر الله ويحمده، دائماً مع الله نشكر له إنعامه وإفضاله وإحسانه،  لا يفارقنا لفظ: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله، في المرض والصحة، في  الجوع والشبع، في القيام والقعود، في السفر والإقامة، في كل حال: الحمد  لله، نذكر النعم التي نتقلب فيها، ونذكر المنعم بها وهو الله، ونحمده بما  علمنا، والحمد لله أن قبل منا كلمة: الحمد لله، هذه نعمة أخرى، أن قبل منا  كلمة: الحمد لله وشرعها لنا وانتدبنا إليها، هذه نعمة أخرى. فإن شاء الله  سنتأدب من الآن، فنعم الله لا ننساها، وحمد الله وشكره لا ننساه، هذه خطوة  إن شاء الله، وسنواصل خطواتنا بإذن الله حتى نصبح من أهل الأدب مع الله،  وإن كانت الرؤيا تعنيني أنا فقط فأنا مقصر في الأدب مع ربي، فاسألوا الله  لي أن يجعلني من المتأدبين معه، اللهم آمين.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان)                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً:  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي   [البقرة:186] فأعلمهم أني  قَرِيبٌ  [البقرة:186] أي: منهم.  أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ  [البقرة:186] وحذفت الياء للتخفيف؛ لأن القرآن يتلى  آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، يتلوه العربي والعجمي والصغير والكبير والفصيح  والألكن، فهو قائم على الخفة، بدل الداعي: الداع، فالياء محذوفة.  أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ  [البقرة:186] ما معنى: دعاني؟ قال: يا  رب! اغفر لي وارحمني، يا رب! أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك، يا رب! فرج  ما بي، يا رب! فرج كربي، يا رب! اقض حاجتي، يا رب! أسكني المدينة، هذا مؤمن  قال لي: ادع الله لي أن يجعلني من سكان المدينة، فاللهم اجعله من سكان  المدينة يا رب العالمين، اللهم ائت به إلى المدينة.إذاً:  أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ  الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ  [البقرة:186] والذي لا يدعو الله كافر، الذي  يستغني عن الله تربب وتأله وادعى الربوبية، وإلا فكيف يستغني عمن أنفاسه  بيده؟ والدعاء هو العبادة، اذكروا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الدعاء  هو العبادة )، و( الدعاء مخ العبادة ) في حديث ضعيف؛ لأن المخ في الحيوان  هو مقر الحياة، إذا أخذ المخ سقطت البنية، لكن الحديث الصحيح: ( الدعاء هو  العبادة ) .وقد عرفتم كيف كان الدعاء هو العبادة، وسأعلمكم بهذه للناسي  والغافل أريكم كيف كان الدعاء هو العبادة:فأنا إذا رفعت يدي إلى السماء فقد  أعلنت عن فقري، الذي يرفع كفيه أعلن عن فقره أم لا؟ المتسول يقول هكذا  فتضع ريالاً في يده، إذاً: هذه صورة معناها: أن هذا الشيخ فقير محتاج إلى  الله.ولو كان غير الله يقضي حاجته ويسد خلته لقال هكذا أو هكذا يميناً  وشمالاً، لكن يرفع يديه إلى من فوق عرشه وفوق سماواته، إذاً: أنا مؤمن بعلو  ربي عز وجل، وأنه فوق ليس تحت ولا عن يمين وشمال، وأنا فقير ومحتاج. ثم  حين أقول: يا رب يا رب فأنا مؤمن بأنه يسمع سري ونجواي، ولهذا أقول: يا رب  يا رب يا رب! فمعناه: أنني مؤمن بأن الله يسمعني، وأن الله قادر على قضاء  حاجتي وإعطائي سؤلي وإلا فما رفعت كفي إليه.ثم لو كان في الكائنات من يقضي  حاجتي أو يفرج كربي أو يعطيني سؤلي لسألته، إذاً: عميت عن كل المخلوقات ولم  أر إلا الله، فأعطيته قلبي ويدي ولساني وكلي وأملي، وهذا هو التوحيد،  العبادات كلها تعود إلى هذا، فصلوا على أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم  القائل: ( الدعاء هو العبادة ).فلذا أيما إنسان يتجه إلى غير الله ويسأله  حاجته فقد مسخ ومسح اسمه من ديوان المؤمنين وإن صام وصلى، فالذي يقول: يا  سيدي عبد القادر ، يا مولاي، يا فاطمة، ينادي ميتاً وغائباً أعطاه صفات  الله من الجلال والكمال وسأله فقد مسخ وما بقي مسلماً، فلولا يقيننا بأن  الله يسمعنا ويرانا ويقدر على إعطائنا الحاجة هل سنسأله؟ فالذين يدعون غير  الله عز وجل ويرفعون أصواتهم بأسمائهم منادين صارخين هؤلاء لولا أنهم جهلة  ما علمهم العلماء لقلنا لهم قولاً غير هذا، ولكن نكل أمرهم إلى الله.   وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ  الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ  [البقرة:186] إذا لم تدع واستغنيت عن الله وتكبرت  فإنه لا يجيبك، ما هو في حاجة إليك، وفي هذا ترغيب في الدعاء وحث عليه وحظ  عليه، لو تظل طول ليلك ونهارك: يا رب يا رب؛ فأنت في أحسن حال، فأكثروا من  الدعاء.   

** آداب الدعاء                                                                                                   * *

                                لكن للدعاء آداب، نذكر بعضها:أولاً: الذي يمنع الإجابة أكل  الحرام، سواء كان دماً أو ميتة أو خنزيراً أو مالاً مسروقاً أو مغصوباً أو  مأخوذاً، المال الحرام، أكل الحرام محجوب صاحبه عن إجابة الدعاء، والذين  يعيشون على الربا كيف حالهم؟ ارحموهم، استغفروا لهم، ادعوا لهم بالتوبة، ما  ترفع لهم دعوة أبداً، ورطهم الجاهلون. وإن قلت: ما الدليل على ما تقول؟  قلت: حديث مسلم ؛ إذ ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الرجل يطيل السفر -في  الجهاد والغزو والحج والعمرة- أشعث أغبر يمد يديه إلى السماء: يا رب يا رب  يا رب! ومطعمه حرام، ومشربه حرام، وملبسه حرام، وغذي بالحرام، فأنى يستجاب  له؟ ) كيف؟ فهذا الحديث واضح. فالذي في بطنه الحرام محروم من الإجابة، إلا  إذا تقيأ وأخرج ما في بطنه، وهل يستطيع؟ فعل ذلك أبو بكر الصديق ، والله!  لقد تقيأ اللقمة التي أكلها، أدخل أصبعه وأخرجها، وهي بالنسبة إلينا من أحل  الحلال واعتبرها شبهة وأخرجها، هذه واحدة.ثانياً: الاستعجال في الدعاء،  وهذا متورط فيه أكثر الناس، وهو أن تقول: دعوت وما استجيب لي! فأنت ترجوا  الاستجابة ولو بعد أربعين سنة، إلا إذا قلت: دعوت وما استجيب لي فقد  انتهيت، فلا تيأس، لا تقنط، لا تقطع رجاءك، ابق مع سؤالك عشرين سنة، أربعين  سنة، ستين عاماً ما تترك الدعاء، ويستجيب الله لك، فلا تستعجلن الدعاء  وتقول: دعوت ولم يستجب لي.من الآداب: أن على الداعي أن يعزم في دعوته،  يطلب: اللهم أعطني، اللهم أكرمني، اللهم افعل بي كذا، ولا يقول: اللهم  ارزقني ولداً إن شئت، اللهم أسكني مدينة نبيك إن رأيت ذلك أو شئت، هذا حرمه  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقل: اللهم أعطني كذا إذا شئت، فقد قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث البخاري : ( فإذا دعا أحدكم فليعزم  المسألة، ولا يقولن: اللهم إن شئت فأعطني؛ فإنه لا مستكره لله ) ما هناك  قوة فوق الله تكره الله على أن يعطي أو لا يعطي، اعزم المسألة: أعطني، اغفر  لي، ارحمني، ارفعني، أعزني، بلا تردد. ومن الآداب: أنه يستحب الإسرار  بالدعاء، أي: يستحب إخفاء الدعاء، ما معنى الإسرار به؟ عدم الجهر، واذكروا  قول الله تعالى عن نبيه زكريا:  إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا   [مريم:3] الخفي ضد العلني والجهري فيستحب في الدعاء أن يكون خفياً، فلهذا  لا ندعو كل ليلة وفي كل حلقة، بل ندعو عند المناسبة ونسأل الله العفو، وإلا  فالدعاء يكون سراً فيما بينك وبين الله عز وجل.                                                                      

** أوقات إجابة الدعاء                                                                                                   * *

                                هناك أوقات يستجاب فيها الدعاء، نضبطها ونسأل الله فيها،  أوقات عدة بينها أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم.من الأوقات التي يرجى فيها  استجابة الدعاء: ما بين الأذان والإقامة، فإذا أذن المؤذن ادخل في الدعاء  حتى يقول المقيم للصلاة: قد قامت الصلاة، وهي عشر دقائق وأحياناً عشرون  دقيقة، فهذه -والله- نتصيدها كل يوم على علم، قبل أن يقول: الله أكبر ونحن  في الطريق أو في الصف ندعو، فبين الأذان والإقامة اطلب حاجتك.ثانياً:  السَّحر، وقت السحور، الثلث الأخير من الليل إلى أذان الصبح، هذا الوقت وقت  استجابة، وسر ذلك: أن الله عز وجل ينزل في هذا الوقت إلى السماء الدنيا  وينادي: هل من داع فأستجيب له؟ هل من مستغفر فأغفر له؟ فهذه فرصة.ثالثاً:  وقت الفطر، وقت فطر الصائم، عندما يؤذن المؤذن قبل أن ترمي بالتمرة في فيك  ادع الدعوة التي تحتاج إليها وبعد ذلك أفطر، وتحين الوقت، بعدما يقول: الله  أكبر قل: يا رب! افعل بي كذا وكذا، ثم كل التمر أو اشرب الماء.رابعاً: حال  السفر. أيها المسافرون! إن كان سفركم لله لا للشيطان ولا للهوى فلكم دعوة  مستجابة، ادعوا الله عز وجل فإنه يستجيب لكم؛ لأنكم مسافرون له، حتى ولو  كنت تاجراً تتجر من أجل أن تعول أسرتك وتحفظ نفسك عن سؤال غير الله،  والتجارة مأذون فيها والمال حلال وبيعك وشراؤك على أسس البيع والشراء الذي  أباح الله؛ فأنت في عبادة، ادع الله وأنت مسافر، أما إذا كنت في الحج  والعمرة والزيارة وطلب العلم والدعوة إلى الله فادع بما شئت.أما إذا كان  السفر كسفر الغافلين للنزهة والترويح على النفس، ويخالطون الكفار والفساق  والفجار، ويعيشون معهم الشهر والشهرين ويعودون ملطخين، وأعوذ بالله من هذه  الحالة، ولا تغضبوا، فما سمينا زيداً ولا عمراً، لكن بلغنا أن هناك من  يسافر لا لشيء إلا للهوى، تخرج من مدينة الرسول؟ تترك مكة وتذهب إلى بلد  لتروح على نفسك؟ !والله إن الذي لا يجد الروحانية في الحرمين لن يجدها في  العالم، لو أعطوه أموال بريطانيا ونساءها كلها فوالله لن يجدها، ولكن  الجفاف والقسوة سببها البعد عن الله، فيحاولون كيف يخففون.خامساً: المرض،  أيها المرضى -ونحن منهم- ادعوا الله عز وجل طول الليل والنهار فدعاؤكم لا  يرد، إذا كان المرض ما تسببنا فيه بمعصية الله، إذا امتحنك الله وابتلاك  ليطهرك ويزكيك، أما إذا أنت شربت الخمر أو لعقت السم بيدك فهذا أمر ثان،  أنت عاص لله، حتى الذي يسرف في الأكل والشرب حتى يتخم ويمرض لا يستجاب له،  عصى الله عز وجل.سادساً: في السجود، هذه أصعب من سابقتها، يضع رأسه بسرعة  ويرفع، فما هي قضية سهلة، ما يعرف حتى سبحان الله أو سبحان ربي الأعلى،  يخطفها ويرفع رأسه، فإين يسجد؟ أين يدعو؟ فالدعاء يستجاب في السجود وأعظمك  السبعة على الأرض ووجهك معفر في التراب وأنت تسأل الله، أقرب ما يكون العبد  من ربه وهو ساجد، لو تظل ألف سنة وأنت صاعد في السماء فما أنت بأقرب من  ساجد في الأرض يسجد لله، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ   [العلق:19] واسجد واقترب من الله عز وجل، والسجود: وضع الجبهة والأنف  والكفين والركبتين والرجلين على الأرض، ( أمرت أن أسجد على سبعة أعظم ) حال  السجود.سابعاً: دبر الصلوات، عرفنا حديث معاذ : ( يا معاذ! والله إني  لأحبك، لا تدعن أن تقول دبر كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن  عبادتك ) هل فيكم من لم يدع بهذا الدعاء اليوم؟ نحن لا نتعلم ونترك، ما  تعلمنا مسألة إلا طبقناها، وإلا فكيف نسمو؟ ثامناً: عند اشتداد الكرب من  ظلم وغيره، إذا اشتد البلاء وعظم الكرب ففي الحالة هذه الله معك، فادع الله  عز وجل، إذا ابتلينا بحرب، بفتنة، بعذاب، بعدو يعذبنا، عند اشتداد الكرب  من ظلم وغيره، فقد ورد من الأحاديث والآثار ما يصدق هذا ويؤكده. تاسعاً:  عند رؤية الكعبة، ورد عندما ندخل المسجد ونشاهد الكعبة أننا ندعو بدعاء،  والحاصل أن ما ذكرنا ليس معناه الإحصاء والإحاطة، فأبواب الفضل كثيرة.وأما  الدعاء في الركوع فباطل، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أما الركوع فعظموا  فيه الرب، وأما السجود فأكثروا فيه من الدعاء فقمن أن يستجاب لكم ) لا دعاء  في الركوع.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي  قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ  [البقرة:186]، قوله:   وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي  [البقرة:186] فالذي لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه، لا يؤمن بما  أمر الله بالإيمان به من الغيب والشهادة؛ هذا سفيه، ضائع، خاسر، لا وجود  له.فقوله تعالى:  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ   [البقرة:186] أقول: الكفار السفهاء، لا يعرفون الرشد أبداً، ولا يذوقون له  طعماً، ولا يظفرون بفائدة منه قط، لأن الله اشترط للرشد أولاً الإيمان به،   وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي  [البقرة:186] بجلالي، بكمالي، بوجودي، بإنعامي،  بإفضالي، بإحساني، بشرائعي، بقوانيني،  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ  [البقرة:186]. لكن نعود إلى الوراء:  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي   [البقرة:186]، فكيف تدعو الله: يا رب! أكرمني، تريد أن يستجيب لك وأنت لم  تستجب له؟ أعوذ بالله! تقول: يا رب أعطني، يا رب افعل بي، وتلح تريد أن  يستجيب لك، وهو يدعو: عبدي، ولا تستجيب، فوالله! لا يستجاب لك. وهل نادانا  الله؟ نعم، نادانا تسعين نداء إلا نداء، فالذي لا يستجيب لله إذا ناداه  الله فهل يستجيب له الله تعالى؟فهل هذا هو الأدب مع الله: أن تقول: أعطني  وأنا لا أعطيك، أمعقول هذا؟ أتقول: يا فلان! أعطنا، خذ كذا، أعنا، وأنت لا  تعطيه، كيف يمكن هذا؟ هذا هو سوء الأدب مع الله. عجب هذه الآية:   فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  [البقرة:186] إذا دعوتهم، وكم دعانا ربنا في  القرآن؟ تسعين مرة، دعانا لأي شيء؟ لا لشيء، وإنما دعانا ليأمرنا بفعل ما  يسمو بنا ويعزنا ويكملنا، دعانا لينهانا عما يشقينا ويردينا ويهبط بنا،  دعانا ليبشرنا لننطلق في ميادين الصالحات، دعانا لينذرنا من عواقب السوء  والمصائب والويلات، دعانا ليعلمنا فنسموا ونتعلم، فالذي ما استجاب لله  ويقول له: أعطني فهل سيستجيب له؟ هذا سوء أدب.فمثله: أني أعطيك ما تسأل وما  تطلب، دائماً أقول: خذ، وحين أقول: من فضلك أعطني كذا تسكت، فهل هذا أدب؟  لعام وعامين وأنت تعطيه وبعد ذلك قلت: أعطني فلوى رأسه. فحالنا مع الله  تعالى هي هذه، كأننا ما سمعناها أبداً:  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي   [البقرة:186] إذا دعوتهم، وقد دعانا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ  عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  [المائدة:90] استجبنا،  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ  وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ  غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا  [النساء:135]،  استجبنا،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا  الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:59]، في تسعين نداء، أكثر المسلمين ما شعروا أن الله  ناداهم، وقد تضمنها القرآن الكريم، والحمد لله، فقد علمنا الله وهدانا  وكتبنا وعرفنا، وها نحن ندرسها. فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  [البقرة:186] إذا  كانوا يريدون أن نستجيب لهم  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ   [البقرة:186]، الرشد ضد السفه، فالرشد هو أن تمشي دائماً في سبيل نجاتك،  بعيداً عن سبيل هلاكك، هذا الرشد، فالإيمان بالله وطاعته في أوامره ونواهيه  بعد معرفة الأمر والنهي والله! لهو الرشد، وصاحبه راشد ورشيد.والإعراض عن  معرفة محابه ومساخطه والعيش بعيداً عنها والله! لهو السفه الكامل، وصاحبه  خاسر.إذاً: هذه (لعل) الإعدادية ما هي للترجي، ليعدكم بذلك للرشد، فمن آمن  بالله وعرف محابه ومكارهه وأخذ بطريق طاعته رشد، أصبح من الراشدين، أعطه  مليار ريال أمانة وغب أربعين سنة، فوالله! لتجدنها كما هي؛ لأنه ما هو  بسفيه، بل راشد.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                الآن نعود للآيات في الكتاب. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح الكلمات: الداعي: السائل ربه حاجته ]، يقال  فيه: الداعي.[  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  [البقرة:186]: أي: يجيبوا ندائي إذا  دعوتهم لطاعتي وطاعة رسولي بفعل المأمور وترك المنهي والتقرب إلي بفعل  القرب وترك ما يوجب السخط. يَرْشُدُونَ [البقرة:186]: بكمال القوتين  العلمية والعملية، إذ الرشد: هو العلم بمحاب الله ومساخطه، وفعل المحاب  وترك المساخط، ومن لا علم له ولا عمل فهو السفيه الغاوي والضال الهالك ].   

** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآية الكريمة:ورد أن جماعة من الصحابة سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قائلين: ( أقريب ربنا فنناجيه أم بعيد فنناديه؟ فأنزل الله تعالى  قوله: (( وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ))[البقرة:186].. الآية ).ومعنى المناجاة:  المكالمة بخفض الصوت، والمناداة: برفع الصوت ]، ناجاه: كلمه بصوت منخفض،  ناداه: كلمه بصوت عالٍ مرتفع.[ وإجابة الله دعوة عبده معناها: قبول طلبه  وإعطاؤه مطلوبه، وما على العباد إلا أن يستجيبوا لربهم ] إذ دعاهم [  بالإيمان به وبطاعته في أمره ونهيه، وبذلك يتم رشدهم ويتأهلون للكمال  والإسعاد في الدارين: الدنيا والآخرة معاً ].                                                                      

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآية ]، كل آية فيها هداية، إذ في كل تمرة مادة غذاء وفي كل حبة عنب  كذلك، فكيف بآية ما فيها هداية؟ والله! ما تخلو آية من هداية.قال: [ من  هداية الآية:أولا: قرب الله تعالى من عباده ]، لو كان الله بعيداً عنا فمن  يبلغ صوتنا، من يرفع سؤالنا؟ لكنه معنا، قريب منا، فادع وأنت مرتاح.[ قرب  الله تعالى من عباده، إذ العوالم كلها في قبضته وتحت سلطانه، ولا يبعد عن  الله شيء من خلقه؛ إذ ما من كائن إلا والله يراه ويسمعه ويقدر عليه، وهذه  حقيقة القرب ]. فالقرب ما هو؟ أن يسمعك ويقدر على أن يمنعك ويعطيك، هذا هو  القرب.[ ثانياً: كراهية رفع الصوت بالعبادات، إلا ما كان في التلبية  والأذان والإقامة ]، مطلق العبادات رفع الصوت بها مكروه، فلم ترفع صوتك،  أما يسمع هو؟ هذا اتهام له، فهذا وجه الكراهة، هل أنت خائف أنه لا يسمعك،  فلهذا العبادة كلها يستحب فيها خفض الصوت والمناجاة مع الله، إلا التلبية،  فقد أذن الرسول بذلك، فارفعوا أصواتكم: لبيك اللهم لبيك، حتى تصاب بالبحة،  والإقامة والأذان، فالأذان لا بد حتى يسمع أهل الحي، والإقامة حتى يسمع أهل  المسجد، فقط هذه الثلاثة: الأذان والإقامة والتلبية، وهل ترفع التلبية  للمؤمنات؟ لا، هذا خاص بالفحول الرجال، أما أم سعيد فلا، المؤمنة لا يحل  لها أن ترفع صوتها، والديوثة التي يسمع ضيفها صوتها في حجرتها، هكذا تقول  الصديقة ، فالمؤمنة صوتها منخفض فكيف تلبي بصوتها؟[ ثالثاً: وجوب الاستجابة  لله تعالى بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال ]، أما دعانا فقال:  فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا  لِي  [البقرة:186]؟[ رابعاً: الرشد في طاعة الله والغي والسفه في معصية  الله ]، أين يوجد الرشد؟ في طاعة الله ورسوله، أين يوجد السفه؟ في معصية  الله ورسوله، والسفيه: هو الذي يشرب الخمر وينفق أمواله في الباطل.وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (121) 
الحلقة (128)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (86) 

كان في بداية فرض الصيام أن من نام بالليل ثم استيقظ في وسطه لم يأكل ولم  يشرب ولم يقرب امرأته حتى الليلة الآتية، وكأن الصيام هنا يبتدئ من النوم  لا من طلوع الفجر، فأتى ناس من الصحابة نساءهم في الليل فشق ذلك عليهم،  فأنزل الله عز وجل بيان وقت الصيام من النهار، وأذن لهم بالأكل والشرب  وإتيان النساء طالما وأن الفجر لم يطلع، ثم امتن سبحانه عليهم بما بين لهم  من الأحكام وما شرع لهم من الشرائع التي توصلهم إلى تقواه سبحانه وتعالى.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا ذاك، أنت ولينا ولا ولي  لنا سواك.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآية المباركة من سورة البقرة: أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ  إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ عَلِمَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ  الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا  الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ  فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   [البقرة:187].                               

** اختصاص الله تعالى بالتشريع                                                                                                    
**
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قوله  تعالى:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:187] من الذي أحل لنا؟ الله، إذ لا يحل  ولا يحرم إلا هو، لم؟ لأنه هو المالك لكل شيء، فما أذن فيه فهو كذلك، وما  منعه وحظره ولم يأذن فيه فممنوع، أليست هذه حالكم؟ مالك الدار إن أذن لأحد  نزل وإن لم يأذن لم ينزل، هذا أولاً.وثانياً: أليس الله عليماً حكيماً؟  فالعليم يعرف المنافع والمضار، فلا يأذن إلا بما فيه منفعة، ولا يمنع إلا  ما فيه مضرة، والحكيم يضع كل شيء في موضعه، إذاً: لا يحل ولا يحرم إلا  الله، ومن أخذ يحلل ويحرم بدون إذن الله فقد تربب وادعى الربوبية. وهنا  لطيفة كررناها عمراً طويلاً، وقلنا للحكام المسلمين: أيها الحاكم! طبق شرع  الله في جماعتك في أمتك، أنت عبد الله، كلفك الله وأناط بك هذا، فطبقه كما  أراد هو، فإن شقي الشعب أو سعد فلا لوم عليك، إن أصابهم بلاء وجوع فقل:  ربكم هو الذي فعل وتبرأ ذمتك، إن أصابهم خير وطهارة وكمال فقل: هذا فضل  الله عليكم، فإن أبيت هذا فاخلق إقليماً من الأقاليم من البلاستيك أو من  الطين وانفخ فيهم الأرواح، واجلس على سرير ملكك، وإذا نازعك أحد في حكمك  فاقتله، فهل يستطيع أحد أن يخلق أمة حتى يحكم فيها بما يريد؟ الجواب:  لا.إذاً: أما تستحي يا عبد الله أن تبعد الله عز وجل عن حكمه وتحكم أنت بما  تشتهي؟ يا ويحك، يا ويلك! إلا أن يتوب الله عليك.فإذا أراد الإنسان أن  يحكم بهواه على المؤمنين أهل الكتاب والسنة فليصنع ما شاء من البلاستيك  مليون نسمة أو مليونين وينفخ فيها الروح وليتربع على سرير ملكه يأمر وينهى:  افعلوا، لا تفعلوا، ولا يلومه أحد، لأنه يقول: خلقي، صنعي وصنعتي، فمن  يلومه؟ أما أن يخلق الله ويرزق الله ويدبر الله وينزل كتابه ويبعث رسوله  ويكل الأمر إليك لتطبقه فتعرض عن الله وعن كتابه وشرعه، وتطبق على المؤمنين  شرائع الهوى والأباطيل فهذا عار ومذمة، ولو فقه هذا واحد فإنه سيدعي  الجنون ويهرب، ما يقبل أبداً أن يبقى على كرسي الحكم، لكن من بلغهم؟                                                                      

** الأدب القرآني في الكناية عن الجماع                                                                                                    
**
                                والشاهد عندنا قوله تعالى:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  [البقرة:187]  من المحلل؟ الله، ماذا أحل لنا؟ قال:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ  الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ  [البقرة:187]، الرفث: الجماع، لم ما قال:  الجماع أو الوطء أو النكاح؟ لأن هذا كتاب مقدس، هذا تقرؤه الفتاة وتتلقى عن  أبيها، ويتلقاه الشاب عن أبيه، بل عن أمه، فكل عبارة من شأنها أن تثير  الغريزة أو تحدث فكرة في الجنس لا يستعملها، آمنا بالله!ومعنى هذا: تربوا  يا عباد الله وطهروا ألسنتكم وأقلامكم، فلا تتكلموا بما يسيء، بما يضر،  تأدبوا بآداب ربكم، وارتقوا إلى مستويات نبيكم، هذا هو المطلوب منا، وقد  يقال: يا شيخ! من علمنا هذا، ما وجد من يعلمنا، ونحن مشغولون بالملاهي  والمقاهي والملاعب والطعام والشراب! إذاً: فلا نلومن إلا أنفسنا، ولا حجة  لنا عند الله أن نقول: ما تعلمنا، فلم ما تعلمتم؟ كان سلفكم يرحل الرجل من  المدينة إلى حمص من أجل حديث واحد يتعلمه، وأنتم التعليم في بيوتكم وتعرضون  عنه، فأي عذر لهذه الأمة؟قال:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ   [البقرة:187]، أي: إذا كان الغد هو يوم صيام فتلك الليلة قبله هي ليلة  الصيام،  الرَّفَثُ  [البقرة:187]، أي: الجماع ومخالطة نسائكم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن)                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم قال تعالى:  هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ  لَهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، من هن هؤلاء؟ الزوجات، والضمير يختلف، فـ(هن) غير  (أنتم). ودعاة المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة يقولون: اتركوا كلمة (هن) هذه،  فالكل (هم)! فيا للسخرية والاستهزاء والهبوط، أين تهبط البشرية؟ هذا شأن من  جهلوا الله وما عرفوه، شأن من كفروا بالله وأنكروه، شأن من أعرضوا عن ذكر  الله وكتابه وتجاهلوه، فهم في حيرتهم يتخبطون. إن الله تعالى يقول:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ  جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ   [البينة:6]، شر الخليقة، من شر الخليقة؟ الكفار، من قضى بهذا؟ خالقهم، ولو  حللنا ذلك تحليلاً علمياً فوالله! لوجدناهم شراً من القردة والخنازير، ولكن  ما دمنا هبطنا وجاريناهم ومشينا وراءهم فما يتبين لنا هذا، لو كنا في  سمائنا وكمالاتنا ننظر إليهم كالقردة والخنازير لا وزن لهم ولا قيمة، لكن  هبطنا فتساوينا، بل تفوقوا علينا، فماذا نقول؟ هُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، أي:  الزوجات  لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ  [البقرة:187] كيف  لباس؟ العامة من عجائز القرية يقلن: فلانة تستر زوجها وهو يسترها، واللباس  هل يستر أو يفضح؟ فزوجتك تسترك، وأنت تسترها، حتى لا تتعرض للفضيحة أنت ولا  هي، إذاً: فهي لباس وهو لباس، سبحان الله!                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم ...) وبيان سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                    
**
                                وقوله بعد:  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ  تَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ   [البقرة:187]، لهذه الجملة سبب نزلت به، حيث كانوا إذا نام أحدهم بعد  المغرب ثم استيقظ لا يأكل ولا يشرب حتى اليوم الآتي ويفطر مع غروب الشمس،  فمن أراد أن يأكل، يشرب، يجامع أهله فقبل أن ينام، إذا نام واستيقظ فهو  صائم لا أكل ولا شرب ولا جماع، ومشى الحال هكذا لسنة أو سنتين، أو لأيام  وليال، فـعمر رضي الله عنه استيقظ وأتى أهله رضي الله عنه، فشعر بأنها زلة،  فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقص عليه القصة، فأجاب الله تعالى عمر  والمؤمنين:  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ   [البقرة:187]، فتلوثونها بأدران المخالفة والمعصية،  فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ  [البقرة:187]، بشراك يا ابن الخطاب بشراك، الحمد الله،   فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ  [البقرة:187]، لا مؤاخذة، ولا قضاء  ولا إثم، منة الله على ذاك النور الأرضي عمر .و عمر يقول عنه الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما سلك عمر فجاً إلا سلك الشيطان فجاً غير فجه )، ما  يقدر وما يستطيع الشيطان أن يمشي مع عمر في شارع واحد، فيحترق، ويقول فيه: (  لو كان في أمتي محدثون -أي: من تحدثهم الملائكة- لكان منهم عمر ، ولكن لا  نبي بعدي )، هذا هو عمر ، هذا هو ابن الخطاب .ويوجد من الغافلين والجهال  المضلين من يسبونه، وضبط واحد منهم يبصق على قبره! فما هذا العمى، ما هذا  الجهل، ما هذا الضلال؟! تعالوا اسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون، ما  عندنا إلا أن نقول: كتب الله خلقاً للجنة وخلقاً للنار.إذاً: عرفتم سبب  نزول الآية، وتأمل قوله تعالى:  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ  تَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ   [البقرة:187]، وإن كان الذي فعل واحداً فقط، لكن القرآن في سماء الآداب  والكمال، ما يقول: علم أنك، فتسأل: من هذا؟ فقال: (أنكم) أنتم أيها  المؤمنون، إذ الواحد منكم جزء منكم والكل واحد، كما قال تعالى:   وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى  الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  [المائدة:2]، أمرنا واحد.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم)                                                                                                    
**
                                وقوله تعالى:  فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، أي:  أذنا لكم، إذا أذن المغرب وأكلت أو أشربت أو صليت العشاء فائت زوجتك، نم  حتى تشبع نوماً وقم وائتها وكل واشرب حتى الفجر، والحمد لله، هذه فضيلة عمر  .  فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، فالآن بعد الذي حدث وبعد العفو  الذي تم باشروهن، ما معنى باشروهن؟ من أراد أن يجامع زوجته فليجامع، وإن  نام واستيقظ ولا حرج، لم هذه المباشرة، لم هذا الجماع يا حكيم يا عليم؟ قال  تعالى:  وَابْتَغُوا  [البقرة:187]، اطلبوا ماذا؟  مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ  [البقرة:187]، ما هو بجماع شهوة فقط، اطلبوا البنين والبنات، إذا  كتب الله لكم ذلك في كتاب القضاء والقدر في اللوح المحفوظ فسوف يكون الولد  والبنت، فانظر كيف رفع مستوانا إلى الكمال، ما هي بقضية بهائم فقط، باشر  انكح.. اطلب الولد حتى يعبد الله عز وجل، ما هو لمجرد الشهوة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر)                                                                                                    
**
                                قال تعالى:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ  لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ   [البقرة:187]، كان أحد الأصحاب قد فهم من الآية أنها خيوط، فوضع تحت رأسه  عند وسادته خيطين أبيض وأسود، وما عندهم كهرباء، فكان ينظر: فإذا وجد الخيط  أسود قال: ما زال الليل، وإذا وجد الخيط الأبيض قال: طلع الفجر، فذكر ذلك  للحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: ( إنك لعريض القفا )، قفاك عريض، لم؟  تجعل المشرق والمغرب كله تحت رأسك؟! تجعل الأفق بكامله تحت رأسك وأنت نائم!  هذه اللطيفة المحمدية، فليس المراد من الخيوط هذه خيط يلوح هكذا أبيض فتظن  الفجر، وخيط يأتي بعده أسود. وهذا عرفناه وعشناه وجربناه قبل وجود هذه  الكهرباء الظالمة التي أفسدت حياتنا، وقد تقول: يا شيخ! لا تقل هذا. فأقول:  والله ما استعملناها في منافعنا، لو استعملناها في النافع لكانت نعمة،  الآن أقل ما يكون أن أولادنا يعلبون طول الليل وهم يجرون ويصيحون، وينامون  بعد الفجر إلى الظهر أو إلى العصر، بل حتى النساء تغيرن فجعلن النهار ليلاً  والليل نهاراً؛ بسبب ماذا؟ أيام كان الفانوس والزيت أو جريد النخل ما كان  هذا، الآن يسهرون فلا يصلون الصبح ولا يشهدونها، ولا يذكرون الله، ولولا  هذه الكهرباء فمن أين يأتي التلفاز والفيديو؟ هي محنة الكهرباء.المهم أننا  سفهاء، لا رشد لنا، فلهذا ما ننتفع بما فيه نفعنا، ونحول المنافع إلى مضار؛  وذلك لهبوطنا، ما نحن سادة البشرية وقادتها.إذاً:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا   [البقرة:187]، إلى متى؟  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ  مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ  [البقرة:187]، نكون في المسجد في القرية، وفجأة  يضاء المسجد من النوافذ وما هناك كهرباء ولا فوانيس، فنقول: طلع الفجر،  ونأخذ في صلاة النافلة، وفجأة يأتي الظلام كما كان خيطاً أسود، بعدها  بدقائق ينبلج الصبح، هذا الذي أراده الله عز وجل:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ  مِنَ الْفَجْرِ  [البقرة:187]، الخيط الأول كذنب السرحان، حيث يطلع بياض  في الأفق عشر دقائق أو خمس دقائق ثم ينسخ ويأتي ظلام الخيط الأسود، بعدها  ينبلج الفجر. حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ  الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ  [البقرة:187]، وسمي الفجر فجراً  لانفجار الضوء وانتشاره، فاشرب مع الخيط الأسود وكُلْ حتى ينبلج الفجر  الخيط الأبيض.وقوله تعالى:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  [البقرة:187]، هذا الأمر  للإباحة، منة الله، ولو أن شخصاً قال: يجب أن نأكل، فربي قال:  وَكُلُوا  وَاشْرَبُوا  [البقرة:187]، فسيبقى يراقب الفجر حتى يأكل، ولكن هذا  للإباحة، فإذا لم ترد أن تأكل فلا تأكل ولا تشرب، فقد كان ذلك ممنوعاً فأذن  لهم فيه.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل)                                                                                                    
**
                                قال:  ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ   [البقرة:187] أتموا الصيام من الفجر الذي هو انتشار الضوء في الأفق إلى  الليل، والليل يبتدئ بغروب الشمس، سقطت عين الشمس بالأفق فدخل الليل.إذاً:  وأتموا الصيام إلى الليل، ما هو الصيام؟ هو الإمساك والامتناع عن شهوتي  البطن والفرج، وهل للبطن شهوة؟ أي نعم، يشتهي الطعام والحلويات أو لا؟  يشتهي الماء والعصير أو لا؟ والفرج له شهوة.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد)                                                                                                    
**
                                إذاً:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، أي: الزوجات   وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ  [البقرة:187]، هذا إعلام لنا  بمشروعية الاعتكاف، وهو ملازمة المسجد للعبادة، ويشترط للعكوف أن يكون  المسجد مسجداً جامعاً، أي: تصلى فيه الجمعة، حتى لا يخرج منه ليصلي الجمعة،  والعكوف أقله يوم وليلة، كونك تجلس نصف النهار أو الليل وتقول: اعتكفت ليس  هو العكوف الشرعي، هو عكوف لغوي، العكوف في المسجد: ملازمة المسجد لا تخرج  إلا للبول أو الوضوء، أو تأتي بطعام من السوق أو شراب بدون أن تتكلم ولا  تجادل، إذا لم يكن لك من يأتيك بطعامك وشرابك، وتنام في المسجد، وإن احتلمت  فاخرج على الفور اغتسل وارجع، لا تبق محتلماً.إذاً: هذا الاعتكاف فيه فضل  عظيم لا يقادر قدره، حسبك أن عبد الله عكف في بيت ربه يذكره، وهو قراءة  القرآن والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعاء والركوع والسجود  أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، فإذا جاءك النوم فنم ولا حرج، وقد اعتكف النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم عشر ليالٍ، والاعتكاف سنة في العشر الأواخر من رمضان.يقول  تعالى:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ   [البقرة:187]، ما معنى: ولا تباشروهن؟ المباشرة: أن تمس البشرة البشرة،  فنحن بشر لأن بشرتنا ما عليها ريش ولا وبر، فـ(باشر زوجته): اختلطت بشرته  ببشرتها، كناية عن الجماع والوطء.  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]، لا  الناهية، حرام عليكم،  وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ   [البقرة:187]، فمن غلبته شهوته فذهب إلى بيته وواقع امرأته بطل اعتكافه  وفسد، ويجب قضاؤه حتماً؛ لأنه دخل في عبادة وتركها بدون مقتضٍ ولا موجب،  أثم وعليه أن يقضيها، إذ المعتكف قد تغلبه نفسه ويمشي إلى البيت مثلاً  ليأتي بطعام أو شراب فينهزم، فإذا انهزم بطل اعتكافه وعليه قضاؤه، وهذا  كلام الله:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187] والحال أنكم عاكفون في  المساجد.ويقضي في شوال أو في أي وقت، إذا التزم بعشرة أيام فإنه يقضيها في  شوال، وإذا التزم بيوم وليلة فقط يقضي يوماً وليلة.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها)                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:187]، تلك  الأحكام التي بيناها من قوله:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ   [البقرة:187] إلى هذه الجملة:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ  فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ  [البقرة:187] هذه كلها حدود الله،  فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا   [البقرة:187] ولا تعتدوها، ابتعدوا عنها، وقوله:  فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا   [البقرة:187] أعظم من: تعتدوها؛ لأن النهي عن قربانها من بعيد.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون)                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم يقول تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ  [البقرة:187] كهذا البيان  والتبيين  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:187] التي تحمل  شرائعه وأحكامه، وآداب وأخلاق الكمال البشري، يبينها للناس أبيضهم وأسودهم  من عرب وعجم، ولكن من هم؟ الذين يؤمنون بهذا الكتاب، ويقرءونه ويفهمون ما  فيه من طريق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والعلة:  لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:187] كل هذا من أجل التقوى، إذاً: للتقوى شأن عظيم.  والذين ما حضروا هذه الحلقة ليقم أحدهم ويبين لنا سر التقوى وسنعطيه ألف  ريال، ولكن لا يعرفون، وقد يقال: يا شيخ! ماذا تريد؟ فأقول: نريد أهل  المدينة المنورة يأتون بيوت الله يتعلمون العلم، في ساعة ونصف فقط بين  المغرب والعشاء، ينبغي أن يمتلأ المسجد بنا نحن ونسائنا وأطفالنا، كل ليلة  نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، وتمضي الأيام والأعوام وأحدهم ما يجلس جلسة كهذه  أبداً، فكيف يتعلم، من أين له أن يتعلم، أيوحى إلينا؟ إنما العلم بالتعلم  كما يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.فالتقوى هي امتثال الأمر واجتناب  النهي، أن تطيع الله ورسوله وأولي الأمر في الأمر والنهي، هذه هي التقوى،  فكيف علت وأصبحت هكذا؟ الجواب: لأن المتقي طيب النفس زكي الروح، روحه  كأرواح الملائكة في السماء، هذا الذي يقبله الله ويرضى عنه ويدنيه، وولاية  الله التي يطلبها العقلاء متوقفة على التقوى، من هم أولياء الله؟   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، أولياء الله من ألف  سنة عند العرب والعجم سيدي عبد القادر ، سيدي عيدروس وفلان وفلان، ولا  يعرفون ولياً بين الناس، تدخل إلى القاهرة وإلى الإسكندرية أو دمشق أو  بغداد أو الرياض، وتقول لشخص: من فضلك أنا جئت من بلاد بعيدة، نريد ولياً  من أولياء هذه البلاد أزوره، فوالله! ما يأخذك إلا إلى ضريح، ولا يعرف أن  هناك ولياً لله! فمن فعل بنا هذا؟ الثالوث الأسود المكون من المجوس واليهود  والنصارى، كيف فعلوا بنا هذا؟ لأننا بالولاية نحفظ، فولي الله انتبه أن  تقول فيه كلمة سوء: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، فأصبح الرجل  إذا فجر ما يمر بقبر الولي أو بضريحه، بل يأتي من شارع آخر خائفاً من  الولي، فحصروا خوفنا في القبور، وسلطوا بعضنا على بعض: الزنا، السرقة،  الكذب، القتل، الضرب، الدمار بيننا؛ لأننا أعداء الله ما نحن أولياء الله،  لو علمونا أننا أولياء فما يستطيع الإنسان أن يؤذي ولي الله أبداً والله  يقول: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، فانظر كيف توصلوا إلى أن  أبحنا الزنا والربا واللواط والجرائم، فالمؤمن أخوه يقتله يسبه يشتمه،  ويزني بامرأته، فكيف يتم هذا؟ لأننا لسنا أولياء الله، ما علمونا أننا  أولياء الله، من فعل هذا؟ العدو، هل عرفنا عداوته؟ كلا أبداً، بل هم  أصحابنا! إذاً: ماذا نقول؟  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62] من هم؟  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، الولاية تتحقق بخطوتين: آمن حق الإيمان  واتق الرحمن فأنت ولي الله، وإن لم تؤمن أو لم تتق فأنت ولي الشيطان.فلهذا  أمرنا بهذه الحدود وهذه الآداب في الصيام والاعتكاف ثم قال:  لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:187] فيصبحوا أولياء الله عز وجل، فاللهم اجعلنا من  المتقين.  

**ذكر بعض أحكام سنة السحور                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           من سنن الصيام: السحور، يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فصل  ما بين صيامنا وصيام أهل الكتاب أكلة السحر )، الفرق بين صيامنا وصيام  اليهود والنصارى أكلة السحر، هم لا يتسحرون؛ لأنهم بهائم، أما نحن فمرابطون  مجاهدون صناع، نأكل قبل الفجر بخمس دقائق ونمشي للعمل لننتج، فالسحور هو  الغداء المبارك، لو كنا أهل علم فلن نتسحر وننام، بل نتسحر وإذا أذن المؤذن  صل واحمل مسحاتك أو آلتك إلى عملك، ولن تفكر في الطعام لأنك شبعان. ويدعو  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تأخير هذه السنة فيقول: ( لا يزال الناس بخير  ما عجلوا الفطر وأخروا السحور )، ما هذه الرحمة المحمدية؟ يدعونا إلى أنه  بمجرد أن تغيب الشمس نأكل، رحمة بنا أو لا؟ لو قال: أخروا حتى تصلوا العشاء  أو المغرب ففي ذلك أجر لكان ذلك ضرراً بنا، لكن قال: ( عجلوا الفطر وأخروا  السحور ) إلى قبيل الفجر بدقائق، فهذا الشارع حكيم أو لا؟ إنه أستاذ  الحكمة ومعلمها صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
**
                                والآن تسمعون شرح هذه الآيات مرة ثانية.قال المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح الكلمات: لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ   [البقرة:187]: الليلة التي يصبح العبد بعدها صائماً.الرفث: الجماع. لِبَاسٌ  لَكُمْ [البقرة:187]: كناية عن اختلاط بعضكم ببعض؛ كاختلاط الثوب بالبدن.  تَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَكُمْ [البقرة:187]: بتعريضها للعقاب، ونقصان حظها من  الثواب بالجماع ليلة الصيام قبل أن يحل الله تعالى ذلك. بَاشِرُوهُنَّ  [البقرة:187]: جامعوهن، أباح لهم ذلك ليلاً لا نهاراً. وَابْتَغُوا مَا  كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ [البقرة:187]: أي: اطلبوا بالجماع الولد إن كان قد  كتب لكم في قضاء الله وقدره، ولا يكن الجماع لمجرد الشهوة ]، هذه تربية  ربانية.[  الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ [البقرة:187]: الفجر الكاذب، وهو بياض يلوح  في الأفق كذنب السرحان ]، أي: كذنب الذئب. [  الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ  [البقرة:187]: سواد يأتي بعد البياض الأول فينسخه تماماً. الْفَجْرِ  [البقرة:187]: انتشار الضوء أفقياً، ينسخ سواد الخيط الأسود ويعم الضياء  الأفق كله. عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ [البقرة:187]: منقطعون إلى العبادة  في المسجد تقرباً إلى الله تعالى. حُدُودُ اللَّهِ [البقرة:187]: جمع حد،  وهو ما شرع الله تعالى من الطاعات فعلاً أو تركاً. كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ [البقرة:187]: أي كما بين أحكام الصيام يبين أحكام سائر  العبادات من أفعال وتروك ليهيئهم للتقوى التي هي السبب المورث للجنة ].  التقوى سبب مورث للجنة، كما قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ  مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا [مريم:63]،  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ  وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ [الشعراء:85]، قالها إبراهيم عليه السلام،  إذاً: الجنة تورث، وسبب إرثها التقوى.                                                                      

** معنى الآية                                                                                                    
**
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآية الكريمة:كان في بداية فرض الصيام أن من نام بالليل لم يأكل ولم  يشرب ولم يقرب امرأته حتى الليلة الآتية؛ كأن الصيام يبتدئ من النوم لا من  طلوع الفجر، ثم إن ناساً أتوا نساءهم وأخبروا بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية الكريمة تبيح لهم الأكل والشرب والجماع  طوال الليل إلى طلوع الفجر، فقال تعالى:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ  الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ  [البقرة:187] أي: الاختلاط بهن؛  إذ لا غنى للرجل عن امرأته، ولا للمرأة عن زوجها. هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ  وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ [البقرة:187]: يسترها وتستره؛ كالثوب يستر  الجسم، وأعلمهم أنه تعالى علم منهم ما فعلوه من إتيان نسائهم ليلاً بعد  النوم قبل أن ينزل حكم الله فيه بالإباحة أو المنع، فكان ذلك منهم خيانة  لأنفسهم، فقال تعالى:  عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ [البقرة:187]  فاحمدوه.وأعلن لهم عن الإباحة بقوله:  فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا  مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ [البقرة:187]، يريد: من الولد؛ لأن الجماع لا  يكون لمجرد قضاء الشهوة، بل للإنجاب والولد ]، وغداً سينعقد مؤتمر يمنع  الولادة، فلعنة الله عليهم.قال: [ وحدد لهم الظرف الذي يصومون فيه، وهو  النهار من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس، فقال تعالى:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ  مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ [البقرة:187]،  وحرم على المعتكفين في المساجد مباشرة نسائهم، فلا يحل للرجل وهو معتكف أن  يخرج من المسجد ويغشى امرأته، وإن فعل أثم وفسد اعتكافه ووجب عليه قضاؤه،  قال تعالى:  وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ  [البقرة:187]، وأخبرهم أن ما بينه لهم من الواجبات والمحرمات هي حدوده  تعالى فلا يحل القرب منها ولا تعديها، فقال عز وجل:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ  اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا [البقرة:187]، ثم قال:  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ [البقرة:187]، فامتن  تعالى على المسلمين بهذه النعمة، وهي بيان الشرائع والأحكام والحدود بما  يوحيه إلى رسوله من الكتاب والسنة؛ ليعد بذلك المؤمنين للتقوى، إذ لا يمكن  أن تكون تقوى ما لم تكن شرائع تتبع وحدود تحترم، وقد فعل فله الحمد وله  المنة ].وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (122) 
الحلقة (129)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (87) 

يبين الله عز وجل في هذه الآية حكم أكل أموال المسلمين بالباطل، وأنه يحرم  على المسلم أن يأكل لحم أخيه بغير طيب نفس منه، ثم ذكر نوعاً من شر أنواع  أكل المال بالباطل، وهو دفع الرشوة إلى القضاة والحكام ليحكموا لهم بغير  الحق، فيورطوا القضاة في الحكم بغير الحق ليأكلوا أموال إخوانهم بشهادة  الزور واليمين الغموس الفاجرة، وهذا الحكم من الله يدخل فيه مال المسلم  ومال غير المسلم على حد سواء.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله؛ رجاء أن يتحقق لنا ذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا ذلك يا ولي المؤمنين.كنا  قد أخذنا في الدرس السابق قوله تعالى:  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ  الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ  أَنفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ  وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى  يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ  الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ وَلا  تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ  اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ  [البقرة:187]، هذه الآية شرحناها وفهمنا مراد الله  تعالى منها، وبقي أن نذكر هداية هذه الآية الكريمة.                               

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآية: من هداية الآية:أولاً: إباحة الأكل والشرب والجماع في ليالي  الصيام من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع الفجر ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى:  (( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ  ))[البقرة:187] الآية.[ ثانياً: بيان ظرف الصيام ]، بيان وقت الصيام، [ وهو  من طلوع الفجر الصادق إلى غروب الشمس ]، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من  قوله تعالى: (( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ  الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ))[البقرة:187]،  فالفجر إذاً فجران: صادق وكاذب.[ ثالثاً: بيان ما يمسك عنه الصائم، وهو  الأكل الشرب والجماع ]، من أين أخذ هذا الحكم أو هذه الهداية؟ من قوله  تعالى: (( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ  الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ ))[البقرة:187] الآية.[ رابعاً:  مشروعية الاعتكاف وخاصة في رمضان، وأن المعتكف لا يحل له مخالطة امرأته وهو  معتكف، حتى تنتهي مدة اعتكافه التي عزم أن يعتكفها ]، من أين أخذنا ذلك من  الآية؟ من قوله تعالى: (( وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي  الْمَسَاجِدِ ))[البقرة:187]، وقد عرفنا أن من باشر امرأته وهو معتكف فسد  اعتكافه، ووجب قضاؤه بعد رمضان، وعرفنا أن الاعتكاف لا يقل عن أربع وعشرين  ساعة، عن يوم وليلة، ولا يكون اعتكافاً شرعياً إلا إذا كان صاحبه صائماً،  لا اعتكاف بدون صيام، أقله يوم وليلة، وأفضل ما يكون الاعتكاف في العشر  الأواخر من رمضان.[ خامساً: استعمال الكناية بدل التصريح فيما يستحى من  ذكره ]، حيث قال تعالى: (( وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ ))[البقرة:187]، فكنى عن  الجماع بالمباشرة من باب تربيتنا لنعيش على الآداب وحسن الأخلاق، ما قال:  ولا تجامعوهن. [ سادساً: حرمة انتهاك حرمات الشرع وتعدي حدوده ]، من قوله  تعالى: (( تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا ))[البقرة:187].[  سابعاً: بيان الغاية من إنزال الشرائع ووضع الحدود وهي تقوى الله عز وجل ]،  إذ قال تعالى: (( كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ ))[البقرة:187].[ ثامناً: ثبت بالسنة سنة السحور،  واستحباب تأخيره ما لم يخش طلوع الفجر، واستحباب تعجيل الفطر ]، لحديث: (  فصل ما بين صومنا وصوم أهل الكتاب أكلة السحر )، ( لا يزال الناس بخير ما  عجلوا الفطر وأخروا السحور ).

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          ولننتقل للآية الآتية من هذه السورة المباركة.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ  النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:188].هذا النهي  الإلهي، والذي نهانا هو ربنا العليم الحكيم، فقال:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا   [البقرة:188] و(لا) ناهية، ويطلق الأكل للمال على كل استعمالاته، سواء  للباس، للسكن، للركوب، للشراء، الكل يطلق عليه لفظ: أكل المال؛ لأن الغالب  أن الأموال تستعمل فيما يأكله الآدمي. وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ   [البقرة:188] هل هي أموالنا؟ أي نعم، فالله هو واهبها لنا، ونحن كفرد واحد،  أمة واحدة، لا فرق بين البعيد والقريب ولا الشريف والوضيع، ولا العربي ولا  العجمي، نحن مثل أمة واحدة. وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  [البقرة:188]أيها المؤمنون   أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [البقرة:188] والباطل خلاف الحق،  وفي هذا يدخل المال الذي يؤخذ من طريق الاغتصاب، إذ الاغتصاب باطل، والذي  يؤخذ من طريق الخداع والغش فهو باطل، والذي يؤخذ من طريق شهادة الزور فهو  أخذ باطل، الباطل ما كان بغير مقابل، فلا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب نفسه،  وكل ما أخذ بغير طيب النفس فهو حرام، وهو مأخوذ بالباطل، وقد حرم الله  علينا أن نأخذ أموالنا بالباطل، وقد يأخذ المرء مال أخيه مع طيب نفسه؛ وذلك  كالذي يقامر ويأخذ مال أخيه بالقمار ونفسه طيبة، لكن كونه راضياً ولا ينكر  هل هو راضٍ حقيقة عن أخذ ماله؟ والله! ما هو براضٍ، إذاً: فيبقى اللفظ على  عمومه، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يأكل مال مؤمن بغير حق، بأن يأكله بالباطل، وأموال  أهل الذمة كأموال المسلمين، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يأخذ مال كتابي كيهودي أو  نصراني بغير حق، لا فرق بين هذا وذاك، وكلمة (بينكم) تشمل الأمة كلها على  اختلافها.                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقاً من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله:  وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ  [البقرة:188]  هذا يندد بالرشوة وبأصحابها وبالقضاة الذين يأخذونها، الرِشوة والرُشوة  والرَشوة: ما يعطى للحاكم ليحكم بغير حق، يعرف المواطن المؤمن أن هذا  البستان لي لا له هو، ولوجود شبهة أو محاولة يرشي الحاكم ليحكم له بذلك  البستان، والبستان كالدار، كالدابة، ككل شيء، الأمور ذات البال هي التي  ترفع إلى القضاء، فحرم الله تعالى على المؤمنين أن يدلوا بأموالهم إلى  القضاة والحكام ليتوصلوا بذلك إلى أكل أموال إخوانهم بالباطل؛ إذ قال  تعالى:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا  بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ  بِالإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:188].وقوله تعالى:   لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا  [البقرة:188] قدراً معيناً  مِنْ أَمْوَالِ  النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ  [البقرة:188] الملطخ للنفس، المقبح لها المشوه لها،   وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:188] أن هذا المال حرام، وأن الدابة ليست  لك أو البستان أو كذا، وترشي الحاكم مع وجود شبهة تدعي بها أن الدابة دابتك  أو أن الدار دارك، وأنت تعرف أنها ليست لك، وتغرر بالحاكم وتضلله، وتفسد  عليه حياته، فتشجع القضاء بالباطل بما تدلي به إليه من مال،  وَتُدْلُوا  بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ  [البقرة:188] من أجل ماذا؟  لِتَأْكُلُوا  فَرِيقًا  [البقرة:188] يقل ويكثر، وهذه اللام لام العاقبة والصيرورة،   لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ  [البقرة:188]  وكلمة (النَّاسِ) تشمل الكافر والمؤمن، فلهذا قال أهل التفسير: أهل الذمة  بيننا لا يصح لمؤمن أن يأكل أموالهم بالباطل بحال من الأحوال، لا يقولن:  هذا يهودي أو هذا نصراني ويقيم شبهة، ويقدم القضية للحاكم ويقول: هذا يهودي  عدو، فيقضي له بالباطل ويأكل مال الناس.وقوله تعالى:  وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:188] والحال أنكم تعلمون أن هذا حرام ولا يصح ولا  يجوز بحال من الأحوال، ولهذا كانت الرشوة من أفظع الذنوب وأسوئها؛ أن نعطي  الحاكم مالاً كالرشاء الذي ننزع به الدلو من البئر، من أجل أن نحصل على مال  محرم.هذه الآية نص في حرمة الرشوة واستعمالها، ولا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن  يدعي أخيه في ماله، ثم يرفع القضية إلى القضاء إلى الحاكم ويرشي الحاكم  ليحكم له بمال أخيه. ولنرجع إلى الآية الكريمة في الكتاب.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح  الكلمات:الباطل: خلاف الحق ]، فالشيء إما أن يكون حقاً أو باطلاً، لا وسط  بينهما، ما هناك شيء ما هو لا حق ولا باطل، إما أن يكون حقاً أو باطلاً،  فالباطل خلاف الحق.[ تدلوا: الإدلاء بالشيء: إلقاؤه، والمراد هنا: إعطاء  القضاة والحكام الرشوة ليحكموا لهم بالباطل حتى يتوصلوا إلى أموال غيرهم ]  فيأكلوها بالباطل.[ فريقاً: أي: طائفة وقطعة من المال ]، وفريق من الناس:  جماعة، كذلك فريق من المال، قطعة من المال، كل ما يؤخذ من مجموعة ويفرق  بينه وبين غيره يقال فيه: فريق، سواء كان دنانير ودراهم، أو كان رجالاً  ونساء، الفريق هو القطعة من المال في هذه الآية:  لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا  مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:188].[  بِالإِثْمِ [البقرة:188]: المراد به هنا: بالرشوة وشهادة  الزور، واليمين الفاجرة، أي: الحلف بالكذب ليقضي القاضي لكم بالباطل في  صورة حق ]؛ لأن المدعي هذا قد يحلف، يقول القاضي: احلف، فيحلف بالله الذي  لا إله غيره وهو كاذب، ولهذا فاليمين الغموس هي التي يحلف صاحبها وهو كاذب  ويتعمد، بعض أهل العلم قالوا: هذه لا كفارة فيها، ومنهم مالك ، ما يكفي  فيها صيام ولا إطعام؛ لأنها سميت بالغموس؛ لأنها تغمس صاحبها في أتون  الجحيم، وبعض أهل الفقه يقول: مهما كان فإنه يكفر فيطعم عشرة مساكين ولا  ينفعه ذلك؛ لأنه حلف فاجراً متعمداً من أجل أن يأخذ أموال الناس أو يمزق  أعراضهم، فلهذا قال: المراد بالإثم هنا: الرشوة وشهادة الزور، وشهادة الزور  أن يقول: أشهد بالله أن كذا لفلان وهو يكذب، أشهد أن فلاناً ما قال كذا  وكذا، يقوله أمام القاضي.ولهذا في الصحيح أيام كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يربي رجاله كان جالساً بينهم في هذا المسجد، ثم قال لهم بهذا  الاستفهام: ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ فقالوا: بلى يا رسول الله، قال:  الشرك بالله وعقوق الوالدين، وكان متكئاً فجلس -اهتماماً بالأخيرة- ثم قال:  ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور )،  وما زال يكررها حتى فزع الأصحاب وتمنوا أن لو سكت خشية أن ينزل ما ينزل،  قال الراوي: ( حتى قلنا: ليته سكت ). وشهادة الزور كثرت لما هبطت أمتنا  وأصبح يحوم حول المحكمة صعاليك ويتحسسون، فإذا جاء أحد قال له: تريد شهادة؟  أنا أشهد معك، فيضع في جيبه نقوداً ويدخل يشهد، ويحلف بالله ما كان هذا أو  لم يكن، أما إذا كان من قبيلته أو من أهل قريته -بل حتى من إقليمه- فيشهد  له شهادة زور لكونه من بلاده، ما سبب هذا؟ الجهل، ما جلسوا في حجور  الصالحين كما جلس الأصحاب في حجر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن أين يعرف  ويتعلم؟ بل يشهد وهو يضحك.قال: [  بِالإِثْمِ [البقرة:188]: المراد به هنا:  بالرشوة وشهادة الزور، واليمين الفاجرة ]، أي: اليمين الغموس، هذه يمين  الفجور والخروج عن طاعة الله ورضوانه.قال: [ أي: الحلف بالكذب ليقضي القاضي  لكم بالباطل في صورة حق ]؛ لأنه قال: اعتمد على شهادة فلان وفلان. فهذه  مفردات هذه الآية المباركة.                                                                      

** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآية الكريمة: لما أخبر تعالى في الآية السابقة ] ذات الأحكام  المتعددة [أنه يبين للناس ] إذ قال تعالى:  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:187]، والآيات القرآنية هي التي تحمل الأحكام  الشرعية: الحلال والحرام والحق والباطل وما إلى ذلك.[ أنه يبين للناس أحكام  دينه ليتقوه بفعل المأمور وترك المنهي ]، ليتقوه: أي: ليتقوا الله، بأي  شيء يتقوه؟ بفعل ما أمرهم وترك ما نهاهم، والتقوى: التي بها نتقي الله حتى  لا يسخط علينا ولا يغضب ولا ينتقم، فهي امتثال أوامره وأوامر نبيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم، واجتناب نواهي الله ونواهي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، بهذا  يتقى الله، ما يتقى بالجيوش الجرارة، بالحصون العالية، بالأسوار الحصينة،  هذه ما تنفع، والله! لا تنفع، بم يتقى الله؟ بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، فمن أطاع  الله تعالى فيما أمر وفيما نهى -أي: في فعل المأمور وترك المنهي- وأطاع  الرسول في ذلك فهو متقٍ، وهو في عداد المتقين.                                                                      

** وراثة الجنة بالتقوى                                                                                                   * *

                                وللتقوى فضل عظيم، فهي سبب وراثة الجنة، فالجنة دار السلام  تورث، وورثتها معلومون، وسبب الوراثة تقوى الله عز وجل، واقرءوا:  تِلْكَ  الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا   [مريم:63]، يورث الله الجنة من كان تقياً. وإبراهيم الخليل في دعوته التي  حفظناها قال:  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ   [الشعراء:85]، إذاً: الجنة تورث كالتركات المالية تورث، نحن الآن نتوارث  بثلاثة أسباب: النسب، المصاهرة، الولاء، فالنسب: كالبنوة والأخوة والقرابة،  والمصاهرة: بين الزوجة والزوج، والولاء أيام كان عندنا العبيد، والآن كلنا  عبيد، لكن هل نحن عبيد لله؟ لا، للدينار والدرهم، إذاً: فالجنة دار السلام  لها ورثة يرثونها، وسبب إرثهم تقواهم لله عز وجل. وسر هذه التقوى: أنها  تزكي النفس أي: تطهرها، كيف تزكي النفس يا شيخ، كيف تطهرها؟ الجواب: أن  الله إذا أمر بكلمة تقال أو حركة تحدث فقد جعل تلك الكلمة يخرج منها إشعاع  نوراني يصل إلى النفس فتطهر به، ما شرع الله جل جلاله من عبادة قولية أو  فعلية أو اعتقادية إلا وعمل ذلك يولد الطاقة النورانية في النفس المعبر عنه  بالحسنات، فالمتقي كل يوم يزكي بنفسه، المواد التي تزكي النفس يفعلها،  والمواد التي تخبث النفس يتركها، يفعل المأمور المزكي للنفس، ويترك المنهي  المخبث لها الملوث لها، وهكذا كل يوم يزكي هذه النفس ويبعدها عما يخبثها،  وإن حدث مرة أنه أذنب فإنه يتوب إلى الله ويرجع إليه، ويغسل ذلك الأثر بما  يفرغ عليه من الحسنات، فإذا وافاه الأجل والنفس طاهرة فإنه تفتح له أبواب  السماء. وهل تعرفون حكم الله في هذه القضية؟ صدر على البشرية كلها، حكم  الله صدر وأكثر البشر لا يعرفون هذا ولا يسمعون به، ولو كانوا بصراء فإنه  إن قيل: صدر حكم الله عليكم، وبلغنا أن عالماً بالهند عرف هذا الحكم؛  فوالله ليمشن إليه. فما هذا الحكم؟ إنه قوله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، ومن يراجع؟ لا  استئناف ولا مراجعة، قد أفلح من زكى نفسه أي: طيبها وطهرها، وقد خاب -أي:  خسر- من دساها بما صب عليها من أطنان الذنوب والآثام حتى لم يبق لها  وجود.هذا حكم الله الذي صدر على البشرية، ولشأن هذا الحكم ولتأثيره أقسم  الله عليه بأقسام ما أقسمها على حكم كهذا، فماذا قال تعالى؟  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا  بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8].والمقسم عليه قوله  تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]؛ لأن الله عز وجل لما خلق الجنة، وهيأها بنعيمها حكم ألا  يدخلها إلا ذو نفس طاهرة، ولما خلق عالم الشقاء وأعده كذلك حكم بألا يدخله  إلا خبيث النفس منتن الروح.ولهذا قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي  نَعِيمٍ   *  وَإِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ  [الانفطار:13-14]، من هم  الأبرار؟ بنو هاشم؟ أتباع عيسى؟ الأبرار: جمع بر أو بار، هم المطيعون  الصادقون.والفجا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (123) 
الحلقة (130)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (88) 

سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأهلة ما بالها تكون صغيرة، ثم تكبر حتى  تتكامل، ثم تعود لتصغر حتى تكون كما بدأت، فجاءه الوحي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن يبين لهم أن هذه الأهلة هي مواقيت، وعلة بدئها صغيرة، ثم تكبر حتى  تتكامل، ثم تعود تصغر حتى المحاق، هي أن يعرف الناس بها مواقيتهم التي  يؤقتونها لأعمالهم وعباداتهم، فتفرق الشهور ويعرف الصيام ويعرف الحج، وتعرف  العقود وآجالها وغير ذلك من المصالح.  

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل.وأعيد تلك البشرى التي زفت إليكم من طريق الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: (من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه  إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله).وأخرى ما ننساها: أن  المؤمن إذا صلى الفريضة وجلس ينتظر أختها التي تأتي بعدها كانت الملائكة  تصلي عليه: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، ما لم يحدث، حتى يصلي الصلاة  الثانية، ولو أردنا هذا الخير بالمال فلن يقادر قدره، ولن نجد مالاً يبلغه،  وهذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.وثالثة البشريات: (ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ).وقد سبق لنا دراسة قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ  بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا  فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [البقرة:188]، هذه الآية دلت دلالة قطعية على حرمة أكل أموال الناس بغير  طيب نفوسهم، وسواء كانوا مؤمنين أو كافرين، نص قطعي الدلالة على تحريم أكل  أموال الناس بغير طيب نفوسهم.ثانياً: دلت على تحريم الرشوة، وأنها من أقبح  ما يكون، وأن المؤمن لا يقدم على مثلها.والرشوة: أن تعطي الحاكم أو القاضي  مالاً ليقضي لك بحق أخيك فتأخذه، فتهلك وتهلك القاضي معك، إذ قال:  وَلا  تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى  الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالإِثْمِ  وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ [البقرة:188].                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وها نحن الليلة مع هذه الآية المباركة من سورة البقرة، إذ انتهى  الدرس إليها:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ  بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ  اتَّقَى وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:189].قوله تعالى:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الأَهِلَّةِ  [البقرة:189]، هذا الخطاب ممن؟ من الله عز وجل، وإلى من؟ إلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. يقال: سأله كذا، أي: طلب منه كذا، سأله  مالاً، سأله قرطاساً، سأله دابة، أي: طلبه، وإذا كان المطلوب خبراً وعلماً  يقال: سأله عن كذا ليعرف، فسأل للطلب يتعدى بنفسه، سألته كذا، أي: طلبت  منه، وسألته عن كذا: طلبت بيانه وما أريد منه.  يَسْأَلُونَكَ   [البقرة:189]، عم؟  عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ  [البقرة:189]، ولم يسألون هذا  السؤال؟ سألوا وقالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: لم الأهلة تبدو صغيرة ثم  تتكامل وتصبح قمراً، ثم تأخذ في الاضمحلال حتى تغيب، ما سر هذا؟ وعلى كل  حال فصاحب الفراغ يسأل هذا السؤال، وإلا فما هناك حاجة إلى هذا، وقد سألوا  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبره تعالى بقوله:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الأَهِلَّةِ  [البقرة:189].                                 

** المراد بالأهلة                                                                                                   * *

                                الأهلة: جمع هلال، وهو الأيام الأولى من الشهر، ثلاثة  أيام، إذا رآه الناس رفعوا أصواتهم: الهلال.. أهل الهلال، ظهر، وبعد  الثلاثة أيام يصبح قمراً إلى أن يضمحل، والعامة يقولون: مات الشهر، ويولد  يوم كذا! وهذا مأخوذ عن اليهود وجهالهم، وإلا فالقمر ما يموت ثم يخلق في  اليوم الثاني، وإنما يستتر ويظهر في اليوم الذي بعده. والشهر تسعة وعشرون  يوماً أو ثلاثون، قرر هذه القاعدة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلن  يستطيع ابن امرأة تحت السماء أن ينقضها، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  الشهر هكذا وهكذا وهكذا ) وعقد أصابعه، يعني: تسعة وعشرين يوماً وثلاثين  يوماً.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج)                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  قُلْ  [البقرة:189]، أجبهم يا رسولنا عن  سؤالهم هذا،  قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ  [البقرة:189]،  هذا الجواب، بمعنى أن الشهر حين يبتدئ بالهلال ثلاثة أيام ثم يتكامل ويصبح  قمراً ثم يضمحل وينتهي ويستأنف رجوعه من جديد، العلة في هذا أو السر أو  الحكمة أن ذلك مواقيت للناس وللحج.ومواقيت: جمع ميقات، والميقات أخص من  الوقت، الوقت عام، والميقات محدد، مواقيت للناس؛ لأنهم يتعاملون بالسلم،  بالاستقراض، بالديون، فلولا الشهر فكيف سيعرفون الآجال؟  مَوَاقِيتُ  لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:189]، يعده مدة شهرين ويأتيه بما وعده، يعده لشهر رجب  أو رمضان، لولا هذه الأهلة بهذه الطريقة فكيف سيعرف الناس الآجال؟ ستتعطل  حياتهم، وفوق ذلك الحج، وهو يوم واحد في السنة، وهو تاسع ذي الحجة، فلولا  الأهلة تبدو صغيرة وتتكامل وتكبر ثم ترجع وتعود، فكيف سنعرف الحج الذي قرره  الله وافترضه على عباده. قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ   [البقرة:189] بصورة خاصة؛ لأنه تاسع شهر ذي الحجة، فكان الجواب مقنعاً  مسكتاً،  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ  [البقرة:189] يا رسولنا،  قُلْ   [البقرة:189] لهم:  هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:189] عامة، أبيضهم  وأصفرهم، والحج بصورة خاصة، فمواعيد الناس وعقودهم لا بد لها من ضوابط وليس  إلا الشهور، لو جعلنا الشهر الشمسي فكيف سنعرف أن الشهر دخل أو لم يدخل؟  إلا من يحسب أو في جيبه مفكرة، لكن البشرية ليست كلها هكذا، يعرفون الشهر  بالهلال، يعرفون العام بعدة الشهور، يعرفون نصف السنة كذلك.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ  مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:189]، هذا يقرر  أن العرب في الجاهلية -وخاصة أهل المدينة من الأوس والخزرج- كان أحدهم إذا  أحرم بالحج أو العمرة وتجرد وخرج من بيته يريد مكة، فإذا عنَّ له أن يعود  إلى بيته لأمر ما فماذا يصنع؟ لا يجيز لنفسه أن يدخل تحت نجف الباب يظلله،  فيحتاج إلى أن يصعد على الجدار من فوق السقف ويهبط؛ حتى لا يدخل تحت نجف  الباب. ولا تضحك؛ فالروافض إلى الآن ما زالوا إذا أحرم أحدهم لا يريد أن  يظلله شيء، حتى سقف السيارة!إذاً: فأبطل الله هذه البدعة، إذ الله ما  تعبدنا بها، والله لا يعبد إلا بما شرع، فكوننا نخترع، نبتكر، نوجد ما  نسميه طاعة لله، ونطيع الله به وهو ما شرعه، فهذا لا يحل أبداً وهو بدعة  وضلال. وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا   [البقرة:189]، من فوق السقف وتهبطون؛ خشية أن تنزلوا تحت نجف الباب.                                                                      

** صور من إنكار الشارع التقرب بغير المشروع                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:189]، البر بر  عبد اتقى الله عز وجل، بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه، هذا هو العبد البار، وهذا  هو البر والخير، أما بدعة تبتدعها يا عبد الله وتتقرب بها فما تقبل.ونذكر  حادثة أبي إسرائيل أحد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، ولعله كان من اليهود  وأسلم، نذر أن يقوم ولا يقعد، وأن يقوم في الشمس ولا يستظل، وأن يسكت ولا  يتكلم، وأن يصوم ولا يفطر، وهو في الحصباء، فنظر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى الرجل فرأى أنه واقف في الشمس ولم يقعد وطالت مدته وهو ساكت لا يتكلم،  فسألهم عن حاله، فقالوا: هذا أبو إسرائيل نذر أن يقوم لله ولا يقعد، وأن  يسكت ولا يتكلم، وأن يصوم ولا يفطر، وأن يقف في الشمس ولا يستظل بأي شيء  يظله، فأمرهم أن يأتوا به، وقال لهم: ( مروه فليتكلم وليستظل وليقعد وليتم  صومه )، اسقط ثلاثاً وأبقى الرابعة؛ لأن الله ما تعبدنا بالوقوف في الشمس،  ولا بالقيام دون القعود، ولا بدون استظلال، وإنما أمرنا بالصيام، فمن أراد  أن يصوم تملقاً لله وتزلفاً فليفعل، أما أن يتملق الله ويطلب حبه ورضاه  ببدعة يبتدعها فوالله! ما تنفع؛ ولهذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إياكم  ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة )، ضلالة تضل صاحبها عن  طريق الهدى ليشقى ويردى، فإياكم، احذروا! وهذا القضية واضحة.وفي خبر  الثلاثة الذين دخلوا على عائشة رضي الله عنها وسألوا عن صيام الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقيامه، فيه أنها أخبرتهم، فتعاهدوا فقال أحدهم: أنا أصوم  ولا أفطر، والآخر قال: أنا لا أتزوج النساء، والثالث قال: أنا أصلي الليل  كله ولا أنام، فإذا كان الرسول يصوم ويقوم فأين نحن منه؟ وهو مغفور له ما  تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر! وبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوقف يخطب  الناس وقال: ( ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا؟ إني -وأنا رسول الله- أصوم  وأفطر، وأنام وأقوم، وآتي النساء، فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني )، هذه سني ومن  رغب عن سنتي فليس مني، فتابوا وتراجعوا، وعلى رأسهم ابن مظعون رضي الله  تعالى عنه أخو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة.والشاهد عندنا:   وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا   [البقرة:189]؛ لأن هذه بدعة ابتدعها الناس، فالله أمر بتعرية الرأس وكشفه  والتجرد من المخيط، بهذا تعبدنا الله على لسان رسوله، فكل من أراد مكة  للعمرة والحج لا بد أن يتجرد من المخيط وأن يعري رأسه ويكشفه لله في الحر  والبرد على حد سواء، أما أن نبتكر أو نخترع أو نحاول أن نتقرب إلى الله بما  لم يشرع فهذا لا يقربنا من الله، بل يبعدنا.                                                                      

** انتفاء تحصيل الطهارة بغير العبادات المشروعة                                                                                                   * *

                                وهذه الحقيقة تقررت عندنا مئات المرات، وهي: أن هذه  العبادات ما سرها؟ هل لأن الله في حاجة إليها؟ لا والله، إذا: عوائدها تعود  على من؟ على العباد، فهذه العبادات شأنها شأن الغذاء والماء والهواء  للبدن، حياتك متوقفة على الغذاء والماء والهواء، بدونها تموت يا عبد الله،  فصحتك متوقفة على هذه.إذاً: وطهارة روحك لتصبح كأرواح أهل السماء في الطهر  والصفاء؛ ليتم التجانس وتنتقل إلى أهل السماء وتعيش معهم، فهذه الروح بم  تطيب وتطهر؟ ما هي الأدوات؟ الجواب: هي هذه العبادات التي شرعها الله عز  وجل، لا غيرها، فمن لم يعبد الله تعالى بها فوالله! ما زكت نفسه، ولا طابت،  ولا طهرت، ولا ينفع فيها ماء ولا صابون، ولا حيلة أبداً.إذاً: هذه الأدوات  التي تزكي النفس إن لم يكن الله قد شرعها فهل تفعل شيئاً؟ كلا. ولو اجتمع  العلماء ليخترعوا بدعة عظيمة.وعلى سبيل المثال: هل هناك أفضل من الحجرة  النبوية وما فيها بعد الكعبة؟ كلا. فلو قال قائل: هيا بنا نطوف بحجرة  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نهلل ونكبر ونصلي على الرسول وآله وصبحه  سبع مرات لنشفي صدورنا، لنطهر نفوسنا، وأخذوا يفعلون، فهل هذا الطواف يحدث  زكاة لنفوسهم؟ والله! ما كان، ولن يحدث إلا ظلمة وعفناً ونتناً، وعلى هذا  المبدأ لا يرضى مؤمن ببدعة مهما كانت؛ لأنها لا تنتج الطاقة المطلوبة وهو  النور المعبر عنه بالحسنات.  

** رد التقرب بغير المشروع                                                                                                   * *

                                وعندنا قاعدة حفظها المؤمنون والمؤمنات، كلمة فاصلة هي قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذي يسمعها ولا يحفظها وما يبالي بها ميت،  ولأن يخرج من المسجد خير له. يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من عمل  عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد )، من عمل عملاً ما أمرنا به فهو مردود على  صاحبه، لن يعود بأجر ولا مثوبة ولا حسنة أبداً؛ لأننا ما كلفناه، هو الذي  اخترع وابتدع وفعل، وهكذا سائر البدع التي استحسنتها العقول الفارغة أو  الضالة أو اللاهية البعيدة عن سر هذه الشريعة الإلهية فجعلت البدعة لوجه  الله. فهؤلاء قالوا: أحرمنا، فكيف أدخل تحت الباب ويكون فوق رأسي السقف!  وهذا تقرب إلى الله، فعلوه تقرباً، إي والله العظيم، ما هو لأجل الرياء ولا  السمعة، يريدون رضا الله، لكن لما لم يشرع الله هذا عاتبهم وأبطل به  عملهم.                                                                      

** كيفية تقوى الله عز وجل                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ  ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:189]، أي: صاحب البر  المتقي.ونعود فنقول: الله جل جلاله بم يتقى عذابه وسخطه، هل بجحافل الجيوش؟  هل بالأموال؟ بالرجال؟ بالعصبيات؟ بما يتقى غضب الله وعذابه؟يتقى فقط  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، لا تعصه فقط، قال: صم فصم، قال: أفطر فأفطر، قال: نم  فنم، قال: استيقظ فاستيقظ، هذا الذي يتقى به الله عز وجل، فالبر كله في  تقوى الله عز وجل، وصاحب البر هو التقي، أما الفاجر الخارج عن طاعة الله  ورسوله فما هو بالمتقي أبداً ولا يستطيع أن يتقي عذاب الله، ولا غضبه ولا  سخطه بأي وسيلة من الوسائل إلا بالإسلام له، بأن يسلم قلبه ووجهه لله.  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ  [البقرة:189] يا رسولنا  هِيَ  مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ  [البقرة:189]، يوقتون بها ديونهم  وأعمالهم، وميقات للحج بصورة خاصة، إذ الحج عرفة: ( الحج عرفة )، ويوم عرفة  هو تاسع ذي الحجة، فلولا هذه الأهلة فكيف سنعرف الحج؟ كيف نعرف الشهر،  ونعرف التاسع منه؟ ما نستطيع، مع أن الحج مفروض قبل الإسلام، من يوم أن بنى  إبراهيم البيت أمر أن يؤذن في الناس أبيضهم وأصفرهم بالحج.وقوله:   وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ  الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:189] بر  مَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:189]، الذي يتقي الله،  يخافه، فلا يفجر، ولا يفسق، ولا يخرج عن طاعته، ذاك الذي حصل له النجاة،  ذاك الذي اتقى عذاب الله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها)                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا   [البقرة:189]، هذا كالمثل، من طلب شيئاً ينبغي أن يطلبه من الطريق الذي  يحصل منه عادة،  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ  [البقرة:189]، من أين؟  مِنْ  أَبْوَابِهَا  [البقرة:189]، كل من أراد أن يطلب شيئاً جرت سنة الله الحصول  عليه يطلبه من ذاك الطريق لا من طريق آخر.رجل أراد أن يصبح غنياً ثرياً،  فكيف يطلب الآن الغنى والثروة؟ يجب أن يكدح، وأن يعمل الليل والنهار، وأن  يربط على نفسه، من أجل أن يحصل، إذ من هنا تأتي الثروة أو لا؟ وإن قال: أنا  آتي بالثروة وأحصل عليها من طريق الإجرام والتلصص والسرقة والاحتيال فهل  هذا هو الطريق؟  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا  [البقرة:189]، لا  تأتوها من ظهورها.أراد أن يشبع، فهل يدخل الطعام من أذنيه أو منخريه؟ لا بد  أن يدخله من فمه،  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا  [البقرة:189].                                                                       

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون)                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   [البقرة:189]، نقول: هذه (لعل) الإعدادية: لتعدكم التقوى للفلاح، ولو قلنا:  (لعل) للترجي فسيبقى العاملون المتقون خائفين دائماً وأبداً، فالتقوى  تعدهم للفلاح، هذه سنة الله، فمن أكل شبع، من شرب ارتوى، من اتقى الله عز  وجل أفلح. والفلاح يكون دنيوياً وأخروياً، فمن اتقى الله ففعل الأوامر  واجتنب النواهي فوالله! ليسعدن في دنياه، فلا وسواس، ولا هواجس، ولا آلام  ولا خوف ولا اضطراب أبداً ما دام على منهج الله سائراً، والفلاح الأخري هو  المقصود بالذات، فما هو الفلاح في الآخرة؟ أن يبعد عن النار ويدخل الجنة،  لآية آل عمران:  زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ  فَازَ [آل عمران:185]، آمنا بالله، اجتاز المفازة المهلكة ودخل دار النعيم.  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [البقرة:189]، واتقوا الله  -يا عباد الله، أيها المؤمنون- رجاء أن تفلحوا، فمن اتقى الله أفلح؛ لأن  المتقي لله ذاك الذي أسلم لله قلبه ووجهه، قلبه لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا  الله، وجهه لا يلتفت أبداً إلى غير الله، دائماً مع الله، فهذا العبد أفلح.                                                                                                         
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                نقرأ هذه الآية من الكتاب؛ لنقف على بعض ما فيها من بيان  وهدى.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ شرح الكلمات:  الأهلة: جمع هلال، وهو القمر في بداية ظهوره في الثلاثة الأيام الأولى ]،  يقال فيه: هلال؛ [ لأن الناس إذا رأوه رفعوا أصواتهم: الهلال ..  الهلال.المواقيت: جمع ميقات، الوقت المحدد المعلوم للناس ]، الوقت المحدد  المعلوم للناس، فإن كان مطلقاً غير محدد ولا معلوم فهو الوقت، والدنيا كلها  وقت واحد من بدايتها إلى نهايتها، لكن الميقات وقت محدد بالشهر أو بالشهور  أو بالأعوام.[ إتيان البيوت من ظهورها: أن يتسور الجدار ويدخل البيت  تحاشياً أن يدخل من الباب ]، هذه بدعة باطلة لا يثابون عليها.[  وَلَكِنَّ  الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:189]: البر الموصل إلى رضوان الله تعالى بر  عبد اتقى الله تعالى بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ]، فليس البر دخول البيوت  من ظهورها، هذه بدعة لا تصح ولا تقبل.[ الفلاح: الفوز، وهو النجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة ]، كما قال تعالى:  وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  *  وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ  [الشعراء:90-91]،  الجنة تبرز للمتقين كما يبرز القمر، فالجنة أزلفت وأدنيت وقربت للمتقين،   وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ [الشعراء:91].أتذكرون كيفية بروز  النار؟ أما تذكرون قول الله تعالى من سورة الفجر:  وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ  بِجَهَنَّمَ [الفجر:23]، جيء بها من أين؟ تجر بسبعين ألف زمام، كل زمام  ممسك به سبعون ألف ملك، تجر حتى تبرز ويشاهدها أهل الموقف.إذاً: إياك أن  تفهم أن الزمام هذا حبل غليظ صنعته اليابان، نحن علمنا أن أهل النار، أهل  الكفر والفجور والظلم والشر كل واحد منهم تدخل فيه سلسلة من فيه وتخرج من  دبره طولها سبعون ذراعاً، ما هو بذراع السلطان اليوم، فإذا كان عرض هذا  الكافر مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو متر، وضرسه كجبل أحد؛ إذاً: فهذه السلسلة  بأي ذراع؟  فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ  [الحاقة:32]، لم؟  إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ  *   وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ  [الحاقة:33-34].إذاً: برزت  الجحيم للغاوين، أزلفت الجنة للمتقين، هذا الموقف والبشرية هائجة مائجة،  تنتظر حكم الله فيها، فمن نجاه الله من النار وأدخله الجنة دار الأبرار قيل  عنه: فاز فلان ابن فلان، هذا هو الفوز العظيم: النجاة من النار أولاً،  ودخول الجنة ثانياً.أما من دخلوا النار ولو خرجوا منها بعد أحقاب من السنين  فما فازوا، فإنهم يخرجون منها وقد امتحشوا، أصبحوا كالفحم، ويغسلون في نهر  عند باب الجنة يقال له: نهر الحياة، فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في السيل.وقد  يقال: يا شيخ! عرفنا الفلاح أنه النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، فنريد أن  نعرف بم يكون هذا الفلاح؟ ما هي الأدوات؟ ما هي الآلات؟ كيف نحصل عليه؟  الجواب: طاعة الله ورسوله والتقوى هي السبب المورث، يا من يريدون الجنة! إن  للجنة سبباً فحققوه وإلا فلا حظ لكم في هذا الأمل أو الطمع، السبب هو  التقوى؛ لأنها تزكي نفسك وتطهرها حتى تصبح كأنفس وأرواح أهل السماء في  الملكوت الأعلى. وأصحاب الأرواح الخبيثة، العفنة، المنتنة من أوضار الذنوب  والآثام؛ أرواحهم كأرواح الشياطين، والله! ما تدخل الجنة وهي كذلك، بل تنزل  إلى عالم الخبث والدرن.وهل من شاهد في القرآن على هذه القضية؟ يا أهل  القرآن! الأرواح الطاهرة تفتح لها أبواب السماء إلى أن تصل إلى دار السلام،  والأرواح الخبيثة المنتنة تخبث بالمعاصي، فالكذبة يكذبها العبد تحول نفسه  إلى هذا العفن أو النتن، فإذا لم يبادر إلى غسلها وتنظيفها خسرت. إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا [الأعراف:40]، والذي كذب بآيات القرآن هل  صام وصلى؟ هل تجنب الربا والزنا؟ ما آمن، كذب بالآيات. وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا  عَنْهَا [الأعراف:40]، والمستكبر عنها وإن آمن هل يعمل بها؟ الآن المسلمون  استكبروا عن شرع الله وما طبقوه، فهل انتفعوا بالشريعة؟ هل طهرت البلاد؟ هل  حصل أمن وإخاء ومودة؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنهم ما طبقوا.وضربنا مثلاً لنفرق بين  المستكبر والمكذب، فقلنا: مريضان في مستشفى، هذا على سرير وهذا على سرير،  ففحصوا فقالوا لهما: عليكما أن تستعملا هذه الأدوية بهذا النظام بالساعة  كالصلوات الخمس، فالأول قال: أنا لا أومن بهذه الخرافة، أي دواء هذا؟ ما  آمن بالدواء ورفضه، فهلك ومات.والثاني: وصفوا له الأدوية وأوقاتها فقال:  جزاكم الله خيراً، لكن نفسي ما تقبله، ما عندي قابلية لهذه الأدوية، أنا  أعرف أنها نافعة لكن ما هناك انشراح للصدر عندي، فما استعملها فهلك كالأول،  فأي فرق بينهما؟ فاليهود والنصارى ما آمنوا بالشريعة الإسلامية، فهلكوا،  والمسلمون من يوم أن أعرضوا عنها وتركوها مثلهم، أولئك كفروا وهؤلاء في  صورة المستكبرين، يقولون: كيف نطبق قانون الرجعية؟! والواقع يشهد أنه ما في  العالم إلا هذا البلد، فكل دولة استقلت تطبق قوانين وشرائع من استعمرها،  كأنهم مسحورون، فما تحقق أمن ولا طهر ولا صفاء؛ لأنها سنة الله، فالطعام  يشبع، الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع، سنن لا تتبدل، من لم يطبق شرع  الله الذي أنزله لتحقيق الطهر والأمن والصفاء والكمال فوالله! لن يحصل له  شيء. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا  [الأعراف:40]، ما لهم؟  لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا  يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ  [الأعراف:40]، هل الجمل الأورق يدخل في عين الإبرة؟ والإبرة: حديدة رقيقة  فيها ثقب تدخل فيها المرأة الخيط وتستخرجه وتخيط الثياب المقطعة، فهل يمكن  أن ندخل بعيراً في عين إبرة؟ مستحيل، كذلك مستحيل أن يدخل من كذب بآيات  الله واستكبر عنها فخبث بشركه وكفره وفسقه، مستحيل أن يدخل دار السلام، فمن  يفتح له أبواب السماء حتى يلج ويدخل؟وقال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، لقد قضى الله،  لقد حكم الجبار، ولا مراجع لقضائه ولا معقب لحكمه، فقد قال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، هنا تقرير  المصير، لا في الأمم المتحدة، يا ابن آدم! يتقرر مصيرك في الدار الآخرة،  فإن أنت آمنت واستقمت وجاهدت نفسك والهوى وفعلت ما أمر به وتركت ما نهي عنه  فأنت قررت مصيرك إلى الجنة، وإن أعرضت واستكبرت وتجاهلت وجريت وراء الشهوة  والهوى والدنيا ولعبت معرضاً عن الله وذكره فأنت قررت مصيرك في العالم  الثاني الأسفل.                                                                      

** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  معنى الآية الكريمة ]، وهي قوله تعالى:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ  قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ  تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ  [البقرة:189]قال: [ روي أن بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم  سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلين: ما بال الهلال يبدو دقيقاً، ثم  يزيد ثم يعظم ويصبح بدراً ثم لا يزال ينقص حتى يعود كما كان أول بدئه؟  فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ  مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ [البقرة:189] ].قال: [ وأمر رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن يقول لهم: هي مواقيت للناس، وعلة بدئها صغيرة، ثم  تتكامل، ثم تنقص حتى المحاق: هي أن يعرف الناس بها مواقيتهم التي يؤقتونها  لأعمالهم، فبوجود القمر على هذه الأحوال تعرف عدة النساء ]، فالمرأة  المعتدة بالموفاة عدتها أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام، فلولا الهلال فكيف سنعرف  الأشهر؟ قال: [ وتعرف الشهور، فنعرف رمضان ونعرف شهر الحج ووقته، كما نعرف  آجال العقود في البيع والإيجار، وسداد الديون وما إلى ذلك ]، فلا بد من هذا  القمر بهذه الطريقة.[ وكان الأنصار في الجاهلية إذا أحرم أحدهم بحج أو  عمرة وخرج من بيته وأراد أن يدخل لغرض خاص لا يدخل من الباب حتى لا يظله  نجف الباب، فيتسور الجدار ويدخل من ظهر البيت لا من بابه، وكانوا يرون هذا  طاعة وبراً، فأبطل الله تعالى هذا التعبد الجاهلي بقوله عز وجل:  وَلَيْسَ  الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ  [البقرة:189] بر أهل التقوى والصلاح، وأمرهم أن يأتوا البيوت من أبوابها  فقال تعالى:  وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا [البقرة:189]، وأمرهم  بتقواه عز وجل ليفلحوا في الدنيا والآخرة فقال:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [البقرة:189] ].                                                                      

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[هداية الآية الكريمة:من هداية الآية: أولاً: أن يسأل المرء عما  ينفعه ويترك السؤال عما لا ينفعه ]، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( من حسن إسلام  المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )، فحين تقوم الآن وتسأل سؤالاً ما يتحقق به أي خير  لك ولا للسامعين، فهل يجوز هذا السؤال؟ هو إضاعة للوقت، ( من حسن إسلام  المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )، كل ما لا علاقة له بطهره وصفائه أو بكماله لا  يلتفت إليه.[ ثانياً: فائدة الشهور القمرية عظيمة؛ إذ بها تعرف كثير من  العبادات.ثالثاً: حرمة الابتداع في الدين، ولو كان برغبة في طاعة الله  تعالى وحصول الأجر ]؛ لأن المبتدع في الغالب يريد رضا الله والحصول على  الأجر، لا يبتدع فقط للفتنة، قد يوجد في الضلال من يبتدعون لفتنة الناس،  لكن أغلب الناس يبتدعون رغبة فيما عند الله وحباً فيه.[ رابعاً: الأمر  بالتقوى المفضية بالعبد إلى فلاح العبد ونجاته في الدارين ]. معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! هيا نتأدب مع الله، وقد عرفنا أول أدب: أننا نشكره  على آلائه وإنعامه، وإلا فقد أسأنا الأدب مع الله، فهو يطعمنا ويسقينا،  يركبنا ويكسونا ويداوينا، خلق الكون كله لنا حتى الجنة والنار، ثم لا نقول:  الحمد لله والشكر لله، أي أدب هذا؟ ويا ويل من يسب الله ويشتمه، ويكذبه  ويكفر به وهو يأكل ويشرب من رزقه!ثانياً: الحياء عند الميل إلى المعصية،  عندما تميل يا عبد الله إلى الكلمة السيئة أو الفعل المحرم فاستح من الله؛  لأنه يراك، ويعلم حالك، وما تقدم على فعله، فأنت بين يديه، فكيف لا تستحي؟  هل يستطيع واحد الآن وهو عاقل أن يكشف عن سوأته ويبول؟ هل يكشف عن فرجه  فقط؟إذاً: فيا عبد الله! عندما تميل نفسك إلى معصية اذكر أن الله يراك،  فاستح منه، واقطع عملك وقف؛ لأنك بين يديه، كيف يراك وأنت تسرق؟! كيف وأنت  بين يديه ترتكب إثماً وهو يراك؟ فمن رزق الحياء من الله فما يستطيع أبداً  أن يعصي الله، فقط نحتاج إلى الذكر ونبعد الغفلة، عندما يهم أحدنا بمعصية  الله فليذكر الله أنه معه ويراه، فيقف، ولا يقدم عليها.إذاً: الحياء عند  الميل إلى معصية الله، عندما تميل النفس وتريد أن تفعل اذكر أن الله تعالى  يراك وأنك بين يديه فتستحي منه كما تستحي من الناس، وكنا نعرف كثيراً من  الشبيبة يدخنون، لكن ما يستطيع أن يدخن أمام والده، أبداً، بل رأيناهم إذا  مروا برجل صالح من أهل العلم أو الصلاح أو كبار السن يطفئون السيجارة حياء،  فمثل هذا لو علم أن الله يكره التدخين لأنه يؤذي ملائكته لما دخن، ولكن  الجهل هو المصيبة.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (124) 
الحلقة (131)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (89) 

هذه الآيات من أوائل ما نزل من القرآن في شأن قتال الكافرين، وهي متضمنة  الإذن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين بقتال من يقاتلهم، والكف  عمن يكف عنهم، مبيناً سبحانه أن فتنة قتال أهل الشرك والكفر أهون عند الله  من فتنة الكافرين للمؤمنين، وحملهم على الكفر باضطهادهم وتعذيبهم وصدهم عن  دين الله، وأن إخراج الكافرين وقتالهم إنما هو جزاء كفرهم واعتدائهم  وظلمهم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل أملاً في أن يحقق الله تعالى لنا ذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا ذلك يا  ربنا.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع من سورة البقرة: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم.  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلا  تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ   *  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ  فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا فَلا عُدْوَانَ  إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:190-193].                                

** مراحل تشريع الجهاد                                                                                                   * *

                                بين يدي تفسير هذه الآية أعلمكم: أن الله لم يأذن لرسوله  والمؤمنين بقتال الكافرين والمشركين فترة من الزمن، كما هو شأنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم في مكة قبل الهجرة، وبعد الهجرة أذن الله تعالى لهم في القتال،  وأول آية في هذه الشأن قوله تعالى:  أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ  بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   [الحج:39]، ثم خص هذا العام بهذه الآية الكريمة:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:190]، من؟  الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  [البقرة:190]،  فمن قاتلكم قاتلوه، من كف عن قتالكم كفوا عن قتاله،  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:190].إذاً: أذن لهم في قتال من  يقاتلونهم، ولم يأذن لهم في قتال من لم يقاتلهم، ثم بعدما انتصر الإسلام  وانتشرت الدعوة نزلت آيات من سورة التوبة، فأعطى الله المشركين في الجزيرة  فرصة للتفكر والتأمل: إما أن يدخلوا في الإسلام، أو أن يخرجوا من هذه  الديار، وإلا فسوف يقاتلون، قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ  الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5]،  أعطاهم أربعة أشهر، حيث قال تعالى:  بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  فَسِيحُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي  اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْزِي الْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [التوبة:1-3]، إذا بعث الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم علياً في السنة التاسعة يعلن هذا الإعلان: لا يطوفن بالبيت  عريان، ولا يحجن مشرك بعد هذا العام.إذاً: فهم ممهلون أربعة أشهر، هؤلاء  أصحاب العهود، فمن كانت مدته أقل من أربعة أشهر فمدته تلك، ومن كانت أكثر  من أربعة أشهر فأربعة فقط:  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ  وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ  [التوبة:5]، والمراد من  هذا: تطهير هذه الديار، ديار التوحيد، ديار الجزيرة. ثم نزلت آية أخرى في  آخر سورة التوبة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ  يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123]، إعلان في قتال المشركين  والكافرين، ومعنى (يَلُونَكُمْ) أي: يحاددونكم.إذاً: فدائرة القتال تكون  ضيقة أولاً، ثم نقاتل من حولنا فتتسع وتتسع حتى تنتظم الكرة الأرضية،  فالجهاد واجب كفائي، ولا ينتهي حتى لا يبقى في الأرض من يعبد غير الله.   

** خطوات ومراحل قتال الكفار                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ   [الأنفال:39]، أي: شرك،  وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ   [الأنفال:39]، ولفظ (قاتِل) غير (اقتل)؛ فلهذا بين الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم كيف نقاتل المشركين الذين يلوننا، مهما اتسعت ديارنا، وهو أن نعسكر  بجيوشنا على مقربة من بلادهم، ثم نبعث رسولنا أو سفيرنا إليهم، فهم مخيرون  بين اثنين، فإن رفضوهما تعين القتال:الأول: أن يدخلوا في رحمة الله، في  الإسلام، نقول لهم: جئناكم بدين ربكم، من أجل إكمالكم وإسعادكم، والقضاء  على الشر والفساد والخبث بينكم، فإن قبلوا دعوة الله وادخلوا في رحمته  فكلنا إخوان في الله عز وجل، وإن رفضوا، وأصروا على معتقداتهم ودينهم قلنا:  إذاً: اسمحوا لنا أن ندخل دياركم، ونتولى أمر قيادتكم وأنتم آمنون في  بلادكم على دينكم؛ لأن دخولنا ومشاهدة إخوانكم لنا يحملهم على أن يدخلوا في  الإسلام، كانوا خائفين من الإسلام والمسلمين، إذا دخل المسلمون ديارهم،  وشاهدوا أنوار الصدق والطهر والعدل والرحمة والكمال انجذبوا ودخلوا في رحمة  الله، ونحن نتولى حمايتكم والدفاع عنكم، مقابل إعلان أنكم قابلون  لحمايتنا، ويدفعون الجزية، يدفعها الذكور منهم دون الإناث، والقادرون دون  العجزة، كذا درهماً في السنة يسمى بالجزية، فإن قبلوا هذه دخل المسلمون  وتولوا القضاء، ونشر الدعوة والتعليم والإصلاح؛ وفي سنة أو أقل إذا البلاد  كلها أنوار. فإن رفضوا فلم يبق إذاً إلا القتال، فإن رفضوا الأولى والثانية  تعين قتالهم، لا قتلهم، فندخل في حرب مع جيوشهم، وسوف ينكسرون، وتدخل خيل  الله لتنشر الهدى والطهر والصفاء، وهذا الذي تم في البلاد الإسلامية، طهرت  الجزيرة، يليها الشام، يليها اليمن، يليها العراق، وأخذ الإسلام ينتشر.هذه  لا بد من معرفتها:أولاً: ما أذن للمؤمنين بالقتال؛ لضعفهم وعدم قدرتهم،  كانوا يؤمرون بكف أيديهم، ولم يسمح لهم بقتال، فما اغتال مؤمن كافراً في  مكة ثلاث عشرة سنة أبداً، ولم يسمح لهم بالقتال ولا في المدينة، حتى نزلت  آية:  أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ  [الحج:39] لأنهم يقاتلونهم   بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   [الحج:39]. ثم تتابعت الآيات، فأذن لهم بقتال من يقاتلهم والكف عمن يكف  عنهم، وبعد فترة من الزمن انتشر الإسلام وانتصرت دولته، فأمروا أولاً  بتطهير الجزيرة، حتى لا يبقى فيها دينان أبداً، لا يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة،  وبعد طهر الجزيرة نزل قوله تعالى:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنْ  الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123]كلما اتسعت الحدود قاتلنا من يلينا حتى لا يبقى  على الأرض من لا يعبد الله، هذا هو المفروض الواجب، فإن عجز المسلمون  فعجزهم مؤقت، ويوم يزول ويقوون ويقدرون يقاتلون ويدخلون الناس في رحمة  الله.                                                                      

** المقصد الشرعي من الجهاد                                                                                                   * *

                                فالآن قوله تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:190] هذا قيد، وسبيل الله هي أن يعبد وحده وتعلو كلمته، هذا سبيل  الله، وقاتلوا في سبيل الله لا في سبيل قبلية ولا مال ولا سمعة ولا  انتصارات، وإنما الدافع الأول والأخير هو أن نقاتل من أجل أن يعبد الله  وحده، لا هدف سوى هذا،  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ  يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  [البقرة:190] والذين لا يقاتلونكم لا تقاتلوهم،  وَلا  تَعْتَدُوا  [البقرة:190] بقتالهم؛  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ  الْمُعْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:190].                                                                                                       * *

                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ   [البقرة:191] الذين قاتلوكم وحاربوكم اقتلوهم حيث تمكنتم منهم،   وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  [البقرة:191] من دياركم، أما  أخرجوهم من مكة؟  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ  [البقرة:191]  يعني: ذنب الشرك ومصيبته أعظم من القتل،  وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:191] والمراد به مكة والحرم، لا المسجد  فقط،  وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:191]،  أي: في حرم مكة  حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ  [البقرة:191]، ولهذا لما دخل  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ورجاله فاتحين سنة ثمان أعلن أن مكة حرمها الله  منذ أن خلق السماوات والأرض، فهي حرام إلى يوم القيامة، ولم تحل إلا ساعة  أحلها الله له ثم عادت حرمتها إلى الأبد. وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ   [البقرة:191] إذاً  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ  [البقرة:191]، أي: قتالكم لهم  وإخراجكم لهم  كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:191]، هم قاتلوكم  وأخرجوكم.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا  [البقرة:192] فدخلوا في الإسلام  وعبدوا الله وحده  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  [البقرة:192] لهم  رَحِيمٌ   [البقرة:192] بهم، لا يحاسبهم ولا يجزيهم على شرهم وكفرهم وقتالهم لكم قبل  إسلامهم، وعد الله الصادق،  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا  [البقرة:192] عن الشرك  والظلم وقتال المؤمنين  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:192]  سيغفر لهم ذنوبهم ويرحمهم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وقوله:  وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ  الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:193] هذا في الجزيرة،  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا فَلا  عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:193] إذا كفوا عن قتالكم  فكفوا عنهم؛ فإنه لا عدوان إلا على من ظلم.وأطلق العدوان هنا من باب  المشاكلة فقط، وإلا فقتالنا لمن قاتلنا لا يسمى عدواناً ولا ظلماً، مثل  قوله تعالى:  وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا  [الشورى:40]، ما هي  بسيئة لكن من باب المشاكلة في اللفظ.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                إليكم شرح هذه الآيات: قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح الكلمات:  سبيل الله: الطريق الموصل إلى رضوانه وهو  الإسلام، والمراد إعلاء كلمة الله ].هذا سبيل الله: الإسلام؛ لأنه يصل  بالسالك إلى الجنة، والإسلام معناه: أن من أسلم قلبه لله عبد الله وحده،  إذاً: فسبيل الله هو الطريق الموصل إلى رضوانه تعالى وهو الإسلام، فلن يظفر  إنسان برضا الله ما لم يسلم له قلبه ووجهه. الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ   [البقرة:190]: المشركون الذين يبدءونكم بالقتال.  وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  [البقرة:190]: لا تجاوزوا الحد فتقتلوا النساء والأطفال أو من اعتزل القتال  من الرجال ].نقاتل ولكن في عدل لا في ظلم واعتداء، فلهذا لا يحل قتل  النساء ولا الأطفال ولا من اعتزل القتال ولم يرض به، فالنساء إن قاتلن  ودخلن المعارك يقتلن، كذلك أهل الصوامع والرهبان والعُبّاد من اليهود  والنصارى إن بقوا في صوامعهم وعبادتهم فلا يحل قتالهم، فإن دخلوا المعارك  وحملوا السلاح فإنهم يقتلون، والأطفال أمرهم واضح أنهم لا يقتلون.[   ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ [البقرة:191]: تمكنتم من قتالهم. وَالْفِتْنَةُ  [البقرة:191]: الشرك. الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:191]: المراد به مكة  والحرم من حولها. وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ [البقرة:193]: بأن لم يبق من  يعبد غير الله تعالى. فَلا عُدْوَانَ [البقرة:193]: أي: لا اعتداء بالقتل  والمحاربة  إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة:193]، أما من أسلم فلا  يقاتل ] ولا يقتل.  

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآيات: هذه الآيات الثلاث:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:190] ] إلى قوله:  جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ [البقرة:191] هذه الآيات  الثلاث [ من أوائل ما نزل من الآيات في شأن قتال المشركين، وهي متضمنة  الإذن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين بقتال من يقاتلهم، والكف  عمن يكف عنهم.وقال تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [البقرة:190]  أي: في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الله ليعبد وحده  الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  [البقرة:190]، واقتلوهم حيث تمكنتم منه، وأخرجوهم من ديارهم كما أخرجوكم  أيها المهاجرون من دياركم ] لأن المهاجرين في المدينة هم الذين يعودون إلى  قتال أهل مكة.[ ولا تتحرجوا من القتل، فإن فتنتهم للمؤمنين لحملهم على  الكفر بالاضطهاد والتعذيب أشد من القتل نفسه.  وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ [البقرة:191] فلا  تكونوا البادئين؛  فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ [البقرة:191]، كذلك  القتل والإخراج الواقع منكم لهم يكون جزاء كل كافر يعتدي ويظلم، فإن انتهوا  عن الشرك والكفر وأسلموا فإن الله يغفر لهم ويرحمهم؛ لأن الله تعالى غفور  رحيم.أما الآية الرابعة ] في هذه الآيات [ وهي قوله تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ  حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ [البقرة:193] فهي مقررة لحكم سابقاتها؛ إذ  فيها الأمر بقتال المشركين الذين قاتلوهم قتالاً يستمر حتى لا يبقى في مكة  من يضطهد في دينه ويفتن فيه، ويكون الدين كله لله فلا يُعبد غير الله عز  وجل في مكة.وقوله:  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا [البقرة:193] من الشرك بأن اسلموا  ووحدوا فكفوا عنهم ولا تقاتلوهم؛ إذ لا عدوان إلا على الظالمين، وهم بعد  إسلامهم ما أصبحوا ظالمين.   

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب قتال من يقاتل المسلمين، والكف  عمن يكف عن قتالهم، وهذا قبل نسخ هذه الآية ].أما الآية الختامية من آخر  سورة التوبة وآخر ما نزل فهي قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123]، كيف  يلوننا؟ مثلاً: لنفرض أن البلاد التي حول الجزيرة ما زالوا كافرين، فهل  نزحف لنقاتل تركيا قبل الشام؟ هل نقاتل إيران قبل بغداد؟ الجواب: لا، هل  نقاتل شمال إفريقيا قبل المصريين؟ الجواب: لا.نقاتل الذين يلوننا، فإذا  أسلموا دخلوا في رحمة الله ويصبح جيرانهم من الجهة الثانية هم جيراننا،  ونأخذ في القتال حتى تتسع دائرة الإسلام وتنتظم الأرض كلها، كبركة ماء أو  مستنقع واسع، فخذ حجراً وارمه في وسطه، فستنفتح دائرة ثم لا تزال تتسع حتى  تصل إلى كل حافاته. فما نتجاوز بلداً مجاوراً ونذهب نقاتل من وراءه، لا يصح  هذا، فالذي يلينا أولى بالرحمة والإحسان ممن كان بعيداً، والناس يعرفون أن  الصدقة أولى بها الأقربون؛ لأن هذه الدعوة ما هي دعوة استعمار واستغلال،  هذه دعوة نشر الهدى والرحمة بين البشر، والله رب الجميع هو الذي أذن في هذا  وأمر به.وهكذا فعل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما وصلوا إلى  الأندلس إلا بعدما فتحوا شمال إفريقيا، ما وصلوا إلى جبال الألب في فرنسا  حتى فتحوا أسبانيا.. وهكذا،  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ  الْكُفَّارِ [التوبة:123].                                                                      

** التشابه في التدرج بين تشريع الجهاد وتحريم الخمر                                                                                                   * *

                                وشأن الجهاد كشأن تحريم الخمر، فالخمر ما حرمت في يوم  واحد، أو في آية واحدة، بل في فترات، وأول ما نزل فيها: أننا إذا شربناها  لا نصلي:  لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى  [النساء:43]، فمن  كان سكران لا يحل له أن يدخل في الصلاة، حتى يزول سكره ويتوضأ ويصلي. وهنا  حدثت التساؤلات: لماذا -إذاً- نشرب الخمر؟ فنزلت:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  [البقرة:219]، فأجاب الله تعالى:  قُلْ فِيهِمَا  إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  نَفْعِهِمَا  [البقرة:219]، واستمرت الحالة على هذا فترة من الزمن، فكان  عمر يرفع صوته: يا رب! بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، يا ألله! بين لنا  في الخمر بياناً شافياً. فنزلت آخر آية بشأن الخمر في سورة المائدة:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ   [المائدة:90] إلى قوله:  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  [المائدة:91] فقال  عمر : انتهينا يا ربنا. فأهريقت في أزقة المدينة حتى جرت في الأرض. فكذلك  القتال، كانوا يتمنون ويطلبون الإذن من الرسول فقال لهم: اصبروا، أقيموا  الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة، فلما قويت شوكتهم وأصبحوا أهلاً نزلت:  أُذِنَ  لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ  [الحج:39] نزلت هذه الآية أن: قاتلوا من يقاتلكم،  ثم في الآية قبل الختامية أعطوا المشركين عهداً لأربعة أشهر: إما أن  تسلموا أو تخرجوا من الجزيرة؛ لأن وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قربت،  ولم يصلح أن يموت الرسول وفي الجزيرة من يعبد غير الله، لتكون قبة الإسلام  وبيضته، وبعدها نزلت آية:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ  [التوبة:123]  فتحمل مسئوليتها أبو بكر الصديق، فبعث بجيش أسامة إلى الأردن والشام، وعمر  بعث بجيشه إلى العراق وفارس.. وهكذا، وعثمان بعث بجيشه إلى شمال إفريقيا،  وأخذ الإسلام ينتشر وأصبحت حدودنا تلي نهر السند، ثم توقفنا بكيد أعدائنا  ومكرهم، لكن في يوم ما لو عاد لنا سلطاننا وقدرتنا وقتالنا فسنطبق أمر الله  عز وجل، نبدأ من جديد بأسبانيا لأنها في حدود المغرب، نبدأ بروسيا لأنها  في حدود يوغسلافيا.. وهكذا.                                                                      

** معية الله تعالى بالنصر للمتقين الآخذين بالأسباب                                                                                                   * *

                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ  يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً  [التوبة:123]  بالسلاح والعتاد والقوة،  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   [التوبة:123] ومعنى هذا: اتقوا الله في كل أوامره ونواهيه، فالتفريط في  السلاح والعتاد أيضاً معصية، صاحبه ما ينتصر، الخلاف والفرقة هي آيات  الهزيمة، الإعلان عن معاصي الله والمجاهرة بها أهلها لا ينتصرون؛ فالله  تعالى ما قال: يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا  فيكم غلظة واعلموا أن الله معكم، ما قال هذا، فلو قال هذا فحينئذ سيكونون  مخدوعين، سيقولون: الله معنا! إذاً: غنوا واشربوا الخمر وغداً قاتلوا،  فالله معكم! ولكن قال تعالى:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123] الذين يتقون غضب الله بترك معاصيه ومعاصي  رسوله، أما أن نقاتل ونحن مرتكبو الجرائم والموبقات فلن ينصرنا، ومن أيسر  ما يكون هنا أننا إذا اختلفنا انهزمنا، فالخلاف حرام بيننا، وإذا ما أعددنا  العدة والسلاح فلن ننتصر، والله يقول:  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ  [الأنفال:60]، ونحن نقول: لا، ما هناك حاجة،  فالله معنا!فلو كانت الآية: يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من  الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة واعلموا أن الله معكم؛ لغنى المؤمنون، ولما أصبح  أحدهم يبالي بالمعصية، فالنصر حتم لأن الله معنا، لكنه قال تعالى: (مع  المتقين)، إن اتقيتم أوامرنا فنحن معكم، وإن عصيتم تركناكم لأنفسكم.                                                                      

** وجوب قتال الكفار بمراحله وخطواته                                                                                                   * *

                                فالهداية الأولى: [ وجوب قتال من يقاتل المسلمين، والكف  عمن يكف عن قتالهم، وهذا قبل نسخ هذه الآية]، أما قلنا: إن الخطة هي: أن  الذين يلوننا في الشمال في الجنوب في الشرق في الغرب نعسكر حقيقة أمامهم،  ثم نراسلهم، وهم مخيرون بين الدخول في الإسلام ليكملوا ويطهروا ويسعدوا،  ولا شيء ولا درهم يؤخذ منهم، بل نحمل إليهم المال إن كانوا فقراء، فإن  رفضوا فليأذنوا لنا أن ندخل ديارهم لتعليم الناس وهدايتهم، وأن نطبق بينهم  شرع الله لإصلاحهم وإكمالهم، ويعطونا ما يسمى بالجزية، يعني: نقد لا قيمة  له، وإنما هو إعلان عن أنهم دخلوا في ولاية المسلمين وحمايتهم، فإن رفضوا  فلم يبق حينئذ إلا أن نقاتلهم حتى يخضعوا، ومن نقاتل؟ نقاتل الجيوش  والحكومة، فهل يبقى الشعب المسكين محروماً من هداية الله؟ فإذا هزمنا  الجيوش دخلنا ونشرنا الرحمة والخير والهدى بينهم.                                                                      

** حرمة الاعتداء في القتال                                                                                                   * *

                                [ ثانياً: حرمة الاعتداء في القتال ]، ويكون الاعتداء في  القتال مثلاً بالإحراق بالنار، يكون الاعتداء بقتل الأطفال، كيف بطفل يقتل،  أو يضرب، أو يؤذى؟! يكون الاعتداء بقتل النساء، النساء حسب سنة الله تعالى  لا يبرزن للقتال، وإن حدثت حادثة نادرة فلا قيمة لها، النساء لا يقاتلن  أبداً.والآن بعض حكوماتنا المتقدمة جيشت النساء! وهذه أضحوكة، رأيت في  المجلة مجاهدات، والشاهد عندنا أن هذا خبط وضلال وتفاهة في العقول، نعرض عن  الإسلام ولا نطبق قواعده ولا شرائعه، ونجيش النساء ونجعل الحارسات  والمجاهدات، هل انعدم الرجال؟قال: [ حرمة الاعتداء في القتال بقتل الأطفال  والشيوخ والنساء إلا أن يقاتلن ] فشيء آخر، فمن أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من  قوله تعالى:  وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  [البقرة:190].                                                                     

** حرمة القتال في الحرم وبيان حكم قتل اللائذ به                                                                                                   * *

                                [ ثالثاً: حرمة القتال عند المسجد الحرام، أي: في مكة  والحرم، إلا أن يبدأ العدو بالقتال فيه ].لما دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم باثني عشر ألفاً هل دخلوا ليقتلوا المشركين؟ كلا أبداً، من قاتلهم  قتلوه، ومن أسلم وانقاد لم يقتل، ومع هذا أعلن الرسول عن حرمتها من يوم أن  خلق الله السماوات والأرض، وأنها حرام إلى يوم القيامة، ولم تحل إلا ساعة  من نهار، أحلها الله لرسوله، ثم عادت حرمتها إلى يوم القيامة، لكن لو أن  أشخاصاً هربوا إلى مكة وهم مجرمون فما الحكم؟ الجواب: الأولى أننا نلقي  القبض عليهم ونخرجهم خارج الحرم، ونعدمهم إذا كانوا قد قتلوا، ولا نقتلهم  في الحرم، هم قتلوا إخواننا خارج مكة في جدة في الطائف وهربوا إلى الحرم،  فهل نقتلهم في الحرم؟ الذي عليه الجمهور أن يخرجوا إلى خارج الحرم ويقام  عليهم حد القتل خارج الحرم، امتثالاً لقول الله تعالى:  وَلا  تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:191]، لكن لو  هاجموا ودخلوا برجالهم إلى مكة فماذا نصنع؟ نقاتلهم، ما دام أنهم قد  قاتلونا فيه فلا بد أن نقاتلهم.                                                                      

** محو الإسلام والتوبة ما قبلهما من الذنوب                                                                                                   * *

                                [ رابعاً: الإسلام يجب ما قبله ]، ما معنى: يجب؟ يقطع،  الجب: القطع، ما قبل إسلام المرء يترك كله ولو قتل ألف مقتول وأخذ مليار  دولار وفعل ما فعل، إذا أسلم جاء في عهد جديد والأول كله معفو عنه، لا  يطالب به ولا يؤاخذ به أبداً، الإسلام يجب ما قبله، والتوبة أيضاً تجب ما  قبلها، كان يشرب خمراً، كان يتعاطى ربا، كان عاقاً لوالديه، كان خائناً  لجيرانه، ثم تاب توبة نصوحاً، فما يبقى مطالباً بشيء، اللهم إلا الحقوق  الخاصة بالأفراد، فالمال يرده إلى أصحابه. فالتوبة أيضاً تجب ما قبلها، وهي  التوبة النصوح التي صاحبها لا يعود إلى الذنب ولو صلب وقتل وأحرق،  والإسلام يجب -أي: يقطع- ما قبله، ما الدليل على هذا؟ هو قوله تعالى:   فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا  [البقرة:192] عن الشرك والكفر وقتالكم وأذيتكم وإخراجكم  من دياركم  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:192]، فإن انتهوا  وتابوا فالله عز وجل يغفر لهم ويرحمهم، لماذا؟ لأنه تعالى غفور  رحيم.فالإسلام يجب ما قبله، أخذنا ذلك من قوله تعالى:  فَإِنِ انتَهَوْا   [البقرة:192] عن قتالكم وحربكم وعن الشرك والكفر والفسق والفجور؛  فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:192] فسيغفر لهم ويرحمهم؛ لأنه هذا وصفه:  الغفور الرحيم.                                                                      

** حكم الجهاد وبيان حالات تعينه                                                                                                   * *

                                [ خامساً: وجوب الجهاد ] أي: قتال الكفار من أجل أن يعبد  الله وحده، هذا القتال واجب، [ وهو فرض كفاية ]، وفرض الكفاية يقابل فرض  العين، فرض العين هو ما تعين على كل واحد من أهل الجهاد ذكر ليس بأعرج ولا  مريض ولا أعمى، وليس بشيخ هرم، هذا هو الذي يتعين عليه القتال، أما النساء  والأطفال والمرضى والعميان والعرجان فلا، فالجهاد فرض كفاية إذا قام به بعض  المؤمنين وأدوا الواجب وانتصروا أو دفعوا عن المسلمين الخطر فالآخرون لا  يأثمون أبداً، نعم يحرمون الأجر وما في ذلك شك، ما داموا جالسين ولا  يقاتلون فكيف يثابون؟ كل ما في الأمر أنهم لا يأثمون، ومن أراد الثواب  فليخرج، إلا إذا قال إمام المسلمين: لا تخرجوا، فحينئذ أطاعوا إمام  المسلمين فأطاعوا الله، فهم مأجورون لأن قلوبهم مع الجهاد، كالذين رجعوا  لضعفهم وعجزهم وقلوبهم تتحرق. إذاً: [ وجوب الجهاد، وهو فرض كفاية ] إذا  قام به جيوش المسلمين أو مقاتلوهم سقط الواجب عن الباقين، فإن عجز الجيش  ولم يقدر على الفتح أو الدفع فحينئذ تعين على المؤمنين أن يكملوا ذلك النقص  ويسقط الواجب حينئذ، ولهذا يقول أهل الفقه: يتعين الجهاد ويكون فرض عين في  ثلاثة مواطن:الأول: أن يداهم العدو مدينة من مدننا في حدوده، ميناء من  موانئنا، فأهل المدينة أو المنطقة يجب عليهم أن يقاتلوا هذا العدو نساء  ورجالاً حتى يردوه من حيث أتى، ويواصلوا قتالهم حتى يصلهم المدد، وفي  الزمان الأول كان المدد يحتاج إلى عشرة أيام، لأنهم يسيرون ببغال وخيول  وجمال، والآن في خمس ساعات، فأهل المنطقة التي هاجمها العدو بالليل أو  بالنهار يجب أن يقاتلوا ولا يسقط الفرض عن أحدهم إلا عن عاجز، حتى يردوا  العدو ويقهروه، أو يصل إليهم إمدادات المسلمين وحينئذ يسقط وما يصبح فرض  عين، هذا موطن.الموطن الثاني: أن يعين الإمام المجاهدين، يقول: أبناء  الخامسة والعشرين إلى الثلاثين كلهم في التعبئة، أو يقول: أصحاب الواحد  والعشرين من أعمارهم إلى الثلاثين الكل يدخلون ويلتحقون بالجهاد، فلا يصح  لواحد من هؤلاء أن يتأخر.وموطن آخر وهو ما يعرف بالتعبئة العامة أو النفير،  إذا رأى إمام المسلمين أن هذا العدو ما يكفي له عدد فالأمة كلها تدخل  المعركة، كما حدث في غزوة تبوك ونزل:  إِلَّا تَنفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ   [التوبة:39]، فلم يبق مؤمن إلا مريض أو من اعتذر بعذر باطل، وما تخلف إلا  ثلاثة نفر بدون عذر، وحصل الذي حصل، وتاب الله تعالى عليهم.                                                                      

** حكم جهاد النفس                                                                                                   * *

                                ذاك هو التعبئة العامة، وما عدا هذا فالجهاد فرض كفاية،  إلا أن جهاد النفس -وهو أشق- فرض عين، لا يسقط عن مؤمن ولا مؤمنة، جاهد  نفسك حتى لا تعبد إلا ربك، أي: لا تعبد هواك ولا دنياك ولا شياطينك، بل  اعبد الله وحده، ومعنى هذا أن تحملها على النهوض بالتكاليف والواجبات بلا  تردد، وتحملها على الابتعاد عن معاصي الله، وحاربها ليلاً ونهاراً، ما هو  بعام أو عشرة أعوام، بل طول عمرك، فلهذا يقال: الجهاد الأكبر هو جهاد  النفس، والجهاد الأصغر ضمنه، وورد في هذا حديث ضعيف لكن معناه صحيح، لما  عادوا من غزوة قال لهم: ( رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد الأكبر  ).وقوله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [العنكبوت:69] هذا يتناول أولاً  جهاد النفس، يجاهد نفسه في ذات الله، أتدري لم نجاهد الكفار؟ لأجل أن  يعبدوا الله أولاً، من أجل أن يعبدوا الله وحده ويدخلوا في الرحمة.إذاً:  وجهادنا لأنفسنا لأجل ماذا؟ من أجل أن نعبد الله أولاً، وأن ندخل في رحمته،  ولهذا فجهاد النفس ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في شرحه للبخاري فقال: جهاد النفس  هو أن تحملها وهي كارهة على أن تتعلم ما يُعبد به الله، وتعرف كيف تعبده.  فتعلم العلم الضروري، تتعلم كيف تتوضأ، وتغتسل، وتتيمم، وتصلي،و تصوم،  وتزكي، وتحسن.. وسائر هذه الضروريات، تحملها على أن تتعلمها وهي كارهة  قطعاً، فهي ما تريد التعب ولا السهر، ثم تحملها على أن تعمل بكل ما علمته،  ولا تتخلى أبداً عن فريضة عرفتها أو واجب علمته ولم تعمله، وهذا يحتاج إلى  إكراه لها وضغط عليها، حتى تعمل بكل ما تعلمته، ثم تحملها على أن تُعلِّم  ذلك، فهذا هو الجهاد الأكبر. نحن نغزو الكفار من أجل أن نعلمهم، وهذه  المرتبة الثانية، إذ نحن أولاً نعبد الله ونستقيم على منهجه، فإذا كملنا  وطبنا وطهرنا ننقل رحمة الله إلى غيرنا، هذا الجهاد هو جهاد النفس.                                                                      

** حكم المعاهدات مع الدول الكافرة في حالة ضعف المسلمين                                                                                                   * *

                                أما جهاد الكفار فكما علمتم:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ  يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123] بجيوشنا المدربة المسلحة في  الحدود، وهي تراسل من حولها وتغزوهم، فإن ضعفنا فلا بأس أن نتخذ معهم  معاهدات مؤقتة، فإذا ما استطعنا أن نقاتل فرنسا فإننا نتخذ معها عهداً  لأربعين سنة، لثلاث سنوات.. لكذا، كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  باليهود في المدينة، لما نزل المدينة عاهد بني قريظة، عاهد بني النضير،  عاهد بني قينقاع، ومن أخلف الوعد ومزقه فإنه يستوجب القتال، وما قاتلهم حتى  نقضوا، فبنو قينقاع ماذا فعلوا؟ آذوا مؤمنة جاءت إلى حداد تصلح عنده  سواراً أو خلخالاً أو كذا، وجلست تنتظر بنقابها، فجاء يهودي وهي جالسة  يتهكم بها وأخذ ثوبها من ورائها ووضعه على رأسها لتبدو عورتها، وهم يضحكون،  فصاحت فجاء مسلم فقتله، فاجمعوا على المسلم فقتلوه، وحينئذ أعلن الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتالهم؛ لأنهم نقضوا العهد بأذية المؤمنة، وشفع لهم  ابن أبي وأجلاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المدينة بدون قتال، ولكن  خرجوا ولم يبق منهم أحد.وبنو النضير تآمروا على قتل الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، كان بينه وبينهم معاهدة على أنهم يدفعون الدية باشتراك وتعاون، وكانت  الدية كثيرة، فذهب الرسول مع أبي بكر وعمر إلى بني النضير يطالب بموجب  الاتفاقية أن يساهموا في هذه الدية التي تحملها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقالوا: مرحباً، وأنزلوه في ظل جدار وفرشوا له الفراش، ثم أخذوا يفكرون  كيف يقتلونه، فهداهم الشيطان إلى أن يطلقوا عليه رحى من السطح، واتفقوا على  هذا، وأوحي إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمؤامرة بالهاتف الإلهي أن: قم،  فجمع عليه ثيابه وقام ومشى وراءه أصحابه، ودخل المدينة وأمر بإعداد العدة  لجهاد بني النضير، فخرج مع رجاله وعلى رأسهم الراشدون وطوقوا البلاد.ونزل  فيهم قرآن:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ لأَوَّلِ الْحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ  يَخْرُجُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ مَانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُمْ مِنْ اللَّهِ  فَأَتَاهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ الرُّعْبَ يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الأَبْصَارِ  [الحشر:2]هؤلاء بنو  النضير، فلما هاجمهم الأصحاب قطعوا نخلهم، كما قال تعالى:  مَا قَطَعْتُمْ  مِنْ لِينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [الحشر:5]، وإن كان بعض الصحابة تألم  لقطع النخل أو إحراقه؛ لأنهم أصروا وأبوا أن ينزلوا، وبعد ذلك أعلنوا عن  هزيمتهم وطلبوا من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحملوا أمتعتهم، فأذن لهم،  فحملوا حتى الأبواب والأخشاب، وذهبوا ونزلوا بخيبر.وبنو قريظة آخرهم لما  جاءت الأحزاب بالمؤامرات وتضامنوا مع أعداء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن  ثم أعلن عن قتالهم. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                    


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (125) 
الحلقة (132)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (90) 

في سياق الأمر من الله عز وجل لنبيه ومن معهم من المؤمنين بقتال المشركين،  وجههم سبحانه هنا بأن من قاتلهم في الشهر الحرام فليقاتلوه في الشهر  الحرام، ومن قاتلهم في الحرم فليقاتلوه في الحرم، ومن قاتلهم محرماً  فليقاتلوه وهم محرمون، وهكذا الحرمات قصاص بينهم ومساواة، ومن اعتدى عليهم  فلهم أن يعتدوا عليه بمثل ذلك، ثم أمرهم سبحانه بتقواه والإنفاق في سبيله  لمجاهدة أعدائه سبحانه؛ لأن في ذلك نجاتهم، وفي التخلي عنه خسرانهم  وهلاكهم.                          

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، بالإضافة إلى ذلكم الأمل الغالي المنشود لكل العقلاء من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات، وهو قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا  المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله  ).فحالكم كحال المجاهدين والحمد لله، هل يمكن أن نظفر بمثل هذا الخير في  غير هذا المجلس؟ لا. وها نحن مع قول ربنا عز وجل:  الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ  بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ  فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   *  وَأَنفِقُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:194-195].هذه  الآية الأولى مع ما قبلها في سياق تشجيع المؤمنين المعتدى عليهم على قتال  أعدائهم، وتعليمهم أن من قتلهم في الشهر الحرام فليقاتلوه في الشهر الحرام.  ‏                                

** المراد بالشهر الحرام                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً: قوله جل ذكره:  الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ  [البقرة:194]  ما المراد بالشهر الحرام؟ الأشهر الحرم أربعة: ثلاثة سرد، أي: متوالية  واحداً بعد واحد، وآخرها فرد ليس قبله ولا بعده شهر حرام، فالثلاثة السرد  هي: القعدة، والحجة، ومحرم، ثلاثة أشهر سرد واحداً بعد واحد، والفرد هو:  رجب، بين شعبان وجمادى الآخرة، ويقال فيه: رجب الأصم؛ لأنك لا تسمع فيه صوت  السلاح وقعقعته، هدنة فرضها الله عز وجل على العرب في الجاهلية، إذا  شاهدوا هلال رجب لم تسمع صوت السلاح أبداً، ويسود الجزيرة أمن لن تستطيع  الأمم المتحدة أن تفرضه لو جلبت كل قواتها، ولكن تدبير الله.ويقال فيه: رجب  الأصب؛ لأن الخير يصب فيه صباً، هذا الشهر صيامه مستحب، ولكن لا يكمل  كرمضان، لا بد من الفرق بين الواجب والمستحب، فليصم ما شاء أن يصوم، ثم  يفطر في أوله أو آخره.                                                                      

** المراد بكون الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام وكون الحرمات قصاصاً                                                                                                   * *

                                فقوله تعالى:  الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ  الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:194] أي: من قاتلكم في الشهر الحرام فقاتلوه في الشهر  الحرام، أما أن يستحل هو القتال بالشهر الحرام ويقاتلكم وأنتم لا تستحلونه  وتمدون أعناقكم لهم فسيدكم ما يرضى لكم بهذا. وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ   [البقرة:194] الحرمات: جمع حرمة، كظلمات وظلمة، والحرمة: ما يحرم تناوله أو  أخذه أو إعطاؤه، الحرمات منها الشهر الحرام، منها البلد الحرام، منها  الإحرام، فمن قاتلنا في البلد الحرام نقاتله، من قاتلنا في الشهر الحرم  نقاتله في الشهر الحرم، من قاتلنا وهو محرم نقاتله ونحن كذلك محرمون، هذا  تدبير الله لأوليائه.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم)** 

                                 فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ  بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:194]، هنا تأمل يا عبد الله  وتأملي يا أمة الله، لا تفهمن أنك أنت مأمور بأن تعتدي على من اعتدى عليك،  هذا لا يصح أبداً؛ لأن الفوضى انتهت وأصبحت الدولة الإسلامية قائمة بإمام  المسلمين، والشريعة والقانون لا يحل لأحد أن يعتدي عليه آخر فيعتدي هو  عليه، بل يجب أن يحمل أمره إلى الحاكم وهو الذي يقتص، وإلا فمعناه الفوضى  على منتهاها، هذا بالنسبة إلى الفرد، أما بالنسبة إلى الأمة فنعم، والله  يخاطب رسوله والمؤمنين: يا أمة الإسلام! الحرمات قصاص، من اعتدى عليكم  فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى.أما الفرد المسلم فلأن يعفو ويصفح أفضل بكثير  من أن ينقل أمره إلى الحكومة ويطالب بحقه  فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ  فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  [الشورى:40]، فإن كان ولا بد فليرفع أمره إلى  المسئولين: كقضاة، أمراء، حكام، وهم الذين يقتصون له من عدوه.  فَمَنِ  اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى  عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:194] أيتها الأمة الإسلامية، دولة من الدول أغارت  واعتدت على شعب أو على قبيلة، أذن الله لنا في ذلك، أما الأفراد المؤمنون  فإياكم أن تفهموا أن كل من ضُرب يضرب، وكل من أُخذ ماله يأخذ، فإنه إن كان  هذا فلا حكم ولا حكومة ولا نظام إذاً، فأين الإسلام؟                                                                      

** حكم أخذ المرء مثل ماله من مال ظالمه                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا مسألة دقيقة من استطاع أن يفهمها فلا بأس، فإن لم  تسطع فهمها فلا تحكها ولا تعمل بها، وهي أن محمد بن إدريس الشافعي الإمام  من أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة، هذا القرشي المطلبي يرى أن المؤمن إذا سلبه  أحد إخوانه مالاً، وتأكد أن فلاناً أخذ نعجته أو أخذ ثمرته، أو أخذ ثوبه،  وهو متأكد أنه لو رفع أمره إلى الحاكم لا يستطيع الحاكم أن يعطيه حقه؛ ما  هناك بينة ولا حجة، يقول الشافعي باجتهاد منه فقط: إذا كان في إمكانك يا  عبد الله المسلم أن تأخذ من صاحبك بقدر ما أخذ، لا تزد ولا ربع تمرة، إذا  كنت تقدر على أن تأخذ ممن أخذ منك بقدر ما أخذ أو أقل فلك ذلك، وإياك أن  تزيد بأدنى شيء، فإن كنت قادراً على هذا الموقف وتستطيع ألا يعلم بك فتتهم  بالسرقة ويقام عليك الحد بقطع يدك، فالموقف صعب، قد يتأتى لواحد ولا يتأتى  لألف، لكن في بلاد ما فيها حكم عادل، فلان أنا موقن أنه أخذ مني نعجة، وأنا  في حاجة، فإن كنت أعلم أنني سآخذ نعجة دون نعجته في السمن والجسم ولا يطلع  علي أحد فلا بأس؛ لأني ما ظلمت، استرددت حقي فقط، ولكن من الخير أن تترك  هذا، فوض أمرك إلى الله واعف واصفح والله يعوضك.فقوله:  فَاعْتَدُوا  عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ  [البقرة:194] هذا خطاب لرسول  الله والمسلمين، يخاطب الأمة والدولة وليس الأفراد، وهذا أيضاً منسوخ بآية  الجهاد:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ  مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123]،  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5] اعتدوا أو  لم يعتدوا، انتهى أمر وجودهم في دار الإسلام.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:194] هذا أمر  إلهي لعباده المؤمنين بأن يتقوه، أي: يتقوا غضبه وسخطه وعذابه؛ لأنه إذا  غضب، إذا سخط، إذا انتقم فهو شديد العقاب.وأنتم أيها المؤمنون تعرفون قدرة  الله، يحول النعمة إلى نقمة، والسعادة إلى شقاء، والصحة إلى مرض، والحياة  إلى موت، أمم يقلب عليهم الأرض، إذاً: فاتقوا الله، أي: لا تخرجوا عن  طاعته، لا تفسقوا عن طاعته، امتثلوا أمره بفعله وامتثلوا نهيه  باجتنابه.أوامر الله ونواهيه لا تتصور فقط في الصلاة والزكاة، هي في كل ما  شرع لنا أن نأخذ به ونعمل به، فالجهاد فريضة الله وقد عرفنا حكمه وبيناه،  هذا الجهاد لا بد له من عدة، فإن خرجنا نقاتل عدونا بدون عدة وبدون عدد  يكافئه ويقاتله فما اتقينا الله، إذاً: فقد يصيبنا بالنكبة ويسلط علينا  العدو بالهزيمة؛ لأننا ما اتقيناه، فلو اتقيناه لعملنا بقوله:  وَأَعِدُّوا  لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ  تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ  [الأنفال:60]، فإذا كان  عدونا يقاتلنا بالمدافع ونخرج بالعصي ونقول: عصاي أفضل من مدفع بريطانيا أو  إسرائيل؛ فهذا موقف غير صحيح.  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:194] أي:  خافوا نقمته، خافوا سننه أن تنعكس عليكم، إذاً: فامتثلوا أمره واجتنبوا  نهيه، أطيعوا رسوله وأطيعوا قائدكم في المعركة، لا تفترقوا ولا تختلفوا  عليه.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين)                                                                                                   * *

                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:194] أمرهم أولاً بأن يتقوه، ثم أعلمهم أنه مع  المتقين، ما قال: واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله معكم، فمن يضمن أنهم اتقوا  الله حتى يكون معهم؟ فلهذا قال: واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين له، الذين  يعملون بسننه الكونية، ولا يفرطون أبداً فيما سن وقنن من قوانين الحياة،  هؤلاء الله معهم بالنصر والتأييد، وما إلى ذلك من أنواع حب الله عز وجل  للمؤمنين،  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:194].   

** أهمية العلم في تحصيل التقوى** 

                                وهنا لطيفة: لو قيل لنا: من هم المتقون؟ نقول: بنو هاشم،  الأنصار؟ المتقون: الذين يفعلون ما أمر الله به ورسوله وينتهون عما نهى  الله عنه ورسوله.ثم ما الذي أمر الله به ورسوله، وما الذي نهى الله عنه  ورسوله؟ هنا الوقفة الطويلة: فـ(95%) من المسلمين والمسلمات ما يعرفون ما  أمر الله به ولا ما نهى عنه، فكيف يتقونه إذاً؟ الذي ما يعرف ما أمر الله  به كيف يتقيه فيه ويطيعه؟ لا يعرف ما نهى الله عنه فكيف يتقيه بتركه؟ هنا  نبدأ بأول خطوة:  فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [محمد:19]  بم بدأ؟ اعلم أولاً، اعرف الأوامر والنواهي بالتفصيل في المعتقد والقول  والعمل والسلوك معرفة يقينية، ثم افعل ما أمر الله به واترك ما نهى الله  عنه، وبدون معرفة لن يستطيع أحد أن يكون تقياً، يغش نفسه، من يريد أن يكون  من المتقين وهو لا يعرف بم يتقى الله وما سأل كيف يتحقق له ذلك؟ومن هنا وجب  طلب العلم قبل أية حركة، قبل أن تتوضأ وتصلي يجب أن تعرف كيف تتوضأ، وكيف  تصلي، ومعنى هذا: أن على المسلمين أن يتعلموا.                                                                      

** كيفية تحصيل العلم الموصل إلى التقوى                                                                                                   * *

                                وكيف يتعلمون يا شيخ وهم مشغولون، يطلبون العيش من الصبح  إلى الليل فكيف يتعلمون؟ أما تجدون لنا حلاً أيها المؤمنون؟ كيف نتعلم ونحن  في هموم الحياة ومتطلباتها؟ الجواب معروف مللناه بالتكرار: اعملوا أيها  العمال في المزارع، في المصانع، في الدكاكين، حتى العمال في السماء صاعدين  هابطين بالمظلات، وإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء أوقفوا دولاب العمل،  تطهروا، البسوا ثيابكم الطاهرة النظيفة، ألقوا بثياب العمل، واحملوا نساءكم  وأطفالكم إلى المسجد الجامع، وليجلس النساء وراء الستارة والأطفال دونهن،  والفحول أمامهن، ويجلس لهم عالم رباني يعرف عن الله ورسوله، فليلة آية  وليلة حديث، ليلة آية يتعلمون وليلة حديثاً طول الحياة، هذا نظام حياتنا؛  لأننا نتهيأ لنخترق السبع الطباق وننزل بالملكوت الأعلى، فلا يشق علينا  أبداً أن ننقطع إلى الله ساعة ساعتين في بيته، ويتم لنا -والله- العلم  الكامل، ما يبقى في القرية ولا في الحي رجل ولا امرأة لا يعرف ما أحل الله  ولا ما حرم، ولا يعرف ما أوجب الله ولا ما حرم، بالسماع فقط. قد تقول: يا  شيخ! لا يمكن أن نتعلم بالسماع هذا؟فأقول: وأصحاب نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم  هل تعلموا بالقراطيس والأقلام؟ جلهم ما كان يقرأ ولا يكتب، هذا العلم ما  يتطلب أبداً قراءة ولا كتابة، بل اعلم واعمل فقط، تعلمت مسألة فطبقها  الليلة، فيرسخ العلم في جسمك كاملاً وفي كل حواسك، وإذا قلنا: ما نستطيع  هذا، وأردنا أن ننفس عن أنفسنا إذا تركنا العمل وقلنا: نمشي إلى المقاهي  ونريح أنفسنا كاليهود والنصارى؛ فإذاً: لا بأس، لكن لا ترفع رأسك إلى  السماء ولا تطمع أن تدخل الملكوت الأعلى، كن كالهابطين إلى الدركات السفلى.                                                                       

** حكم الله تعالى بفلاح مزكي نفسه وهلاك مدسيها                                                                                                   * *

                                قد تقول: يا شيخ! هذه مبالغة! فأقول: هل بلغكم حكم الله  الصادر علينا؟ ما نص هذا الحكم؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ  خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] زكاها أي: نفسه، بم يزكيها؟  بالبقلاوة، بالأرز واللحم، بالرقص؟ بم يزكيها؟ بما شرع من هذه العبادات  التي تؤدى على الوجه الذي شرعت لتنتج الزكاة والطهارة للنفس، وفي نفس الوقت  يتخلى ويبعد عن كل ما من شأنه أن يدسي نفسه كالكذب والنظرة المحرمة وسائر  المعاصي إلى الكفر والشرك.وجهاد متواصل حتى الموت، ما هو بالأمر الهين أن  تغمض عينيك وأنت في الملكوت الأعلى مع مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء  والصالحين.من أين لنا هذا؟ ولكن ضاعت قرون عديدة لآبائنا وأمهاتنا وأجدادنا  وهم كالبهائم، والآن هل أفقنا؟ ما زلنا، فثلاثة أرباع المسلمين ما يعرفون  الله ولا مراده ولا محبته.فلم لا تبلغون هذا؟ حتى لا نلوم الغائبين: لم  أنتم لا تبلغون؟ هذا الشيخ يبكي كل ليلة فأدى الواجب، وأنتم لم كل صاحب حي  لا يقول لأهل الحي: تعالوا نصلي المغرب والعشاء في مسجدنا، نأتي ببناتنا  ونسائنا ونتعلم كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله، حتى نخرج من ظلمة الجهل حتى نزكي  أنفسنا، وأهل القرية كذلك. إن كلامي هذا كان المفروض أن رؤساء البلديات  يطبقونه، وشيخ القرية يقول: يا معشر المؤمنين! أنتم ماذا تصنعون بعد نهاية  العمل؟ تعالوا إلى بيت الرب فكلنا نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، لنزكي أنفسنا،  لنهذب أخلاقنا، لنتأدب بآداب نبينا، لنكمل، وإذا صلينا العشاء شبعنا، ما  نبغي أغاني ولا لهواً ولا باطلاً، حتى الأكل، فوالله! لتفاحة تكفيك ليوم،  وتنامون مع الملائكة.فإن قالوا: لا. قلنا: غنوا، زمروا، واعبثوا لتناموا مع  الشياطين، هذا واقعنا المر رضينا أم أبينا، حتى نتوب إلى الله توبة الصدق  ونعود إليه بحق.                                                                      

** أركان التقوى وحقيقة المتقين                                                                                                   * *

                                قال تعالى:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:194] من هم المتقون؟ الذين عرفوا فيم يتقون الله من الفعل  والترك، وفعلوا المأمور وتجنبوا المنهي، أولئك هم المتقون، أولئك الله معهم  لن يخذلهم ولن يسلط عليهم عدوهم، ولن يكربهم ولن يحزنهم أبداً، لا في  الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، للبيان السابق الذي أعلنه تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [يونس:62]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم، فمن هم هؤلاء؟الجواب: المؤمنون المتقون هم  أولياء الله، كأن سائلاً يقول: يا رب من هم أولياؤك؟ قال:  الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وقوله تعالى:  وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا  بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  [البقرة:195] الإنفاق في سبيل الله  إنفاق الطاقات، المال، العقل، البدن.وسبيل الله الإسلام الموصل إلى جوار  الله في الملكوت الأعلى، سبيل الله أن يُعبد الله وحده، وتعبد البشرية كلها  ربها حتى تصل إلى جواره في الملكوت الأعلى. وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ  إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  [البقرة:195] التهلكة والهلكة والهلاك بمعنى واحد.  ‏                                 

** مناسبة نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                   * *

                                هنا يروى أن أبا أيوب الأنصاري مضيف نبيكم صلى الله عليه  وسلم أول ضيافة في المدينة قال: لما رأينا انتصار رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم والمسلمين قلنا: هيا بنا يا أهل المدينة نعود إلى حقولنا ومزارعنا  ننميها ونصلح من حالها، فقد أوقفنا العمل فيها لسنوات أربع أو خمس والآن  الإسلام ظهر وانتصر، هيا نعود إلى أعمالنا الدنيوية، ما إن فاهوا بها  ونطقوا في مجتمع خاص حتى فوجئوا بهذه الآية:  وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  [البقرة:195]  لأن إيقاف الجهاد وإيقاف الاستعداد يجعل العدو ينظر إلينا على أننا ضعفة لا  قدرة لنا فيكر علينا ويحطمنا.فلهذا رحم الله الشيخ رشيد رضا في مناره،  قال: هذا يسمى بالسلم المسلح، على الأمة أن تعد العدة ما أمكنها، وإن كانت  لا تنوي القتال، وليس هناك من يخامره فكر أن يقاتلها، معاهدات وأمن كامل  كما هي أحوالنا، في هذا الوقت بالذات يجب أن تكون عدتنا أعظم عدة، أنواع  السلاح على اختلافه، وأنواع رجالها، وإن كان ما لنا أمل في أن نقاتل، إذا  شاهد العدو تلك القوة لا يفكر في الإغارة علينا ولا في قتالنا، أما إذا ميز  وقدر وعرف كميات سلاحنا وما عندنا إذاً يدفعه الشيطان إلى أن يغير علينا،  ولهذا قال لنا تعالى:  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [الأنفال:60]  يعني: في حدود قدرتكم.ومن القدرة أنه إذا قيل: اسمعوا أيها المواطنون: من  الآن لا نأكل أكلة الصباح أبداً، نكتفي بالغداء والعشاء، ونفقة الصباح كلها  في ميزان الجهاد، فلا تصبح دولة أخرى أقوى منا، يعلن الإمام: اسمعوا:  نكتفي بأكلة واحدة في الأربع وعشرين ساعة، وثمن تلك الأكلة في ميزانية  الجهاد وإعداد العدة، والله! لكما تسمعون، وإلا فكيف يقول الله تعالى:   وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ  [الأنفال:60]؟ أي:  ابذلوا ما تستطيعونه، وكوننا نحرم أكلة في اليوم مثلاً لأن نصبح أهل عتاد  حربي ما هو بشيء أبداً في سبيل إبقائنا أحياء سعداء أطهاراً أتقياء، حتى لا  يسلط علينا خبيث نجس كافر مشرك يذلنا ويهيننا ويفعل بنا العجب، وهل فعل أو  لم يفعل؟ استعمرتنا بريطانيا، إيطاليا، أسبانيا، بلجيكا، هولندا.. العالم  الإسلامي بكامله وضع تحت أقدام النصارى واليهود، واليهود حثالة البشر  أذلونا، أهانونا، فعلوا بنا العجب، فلم؟ والله! إني لعلى علم، لقد أعرضنا  عن الله فأعرض عنا ووكلنا إلى أنفسنا.وقد عرفنا قول أبي أيوب الأنصاري لما  ظهر الإسلام وانتصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: قلنا لبعضنا: نحن  الأنصار نعود إلى حدائقنا وأعمالنا وبساتيننا، فلم يرض الله تعالى ذلك لهم،  فأنزل قوله تعالى:  وَأَنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا  بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  [البقرة:195].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَأَحْسِنُوا  [البقرة:195] من هم  المخاطبون؟ المؤمنون، أحسنوا لا تسيئوا، الإحسان بمعناه الحقيقي هو ثلث  الإسلام، الدين الإسلامي السبيل الموصل إلى الله يتكون من ثلاث خطوات:  الإيمان، الإسلام، الإحسان.والخطوة الأخيرة -الإحسان- أعظم من الإيمان  والإسلام، لم؟ إذا لم يحسن إسلامه ما انتفع به، فالإحسان معناه العام:  الإحسان إلى الفقراء المساكين المحاويج، إلى الأقارب، إلى إخوانك المؤمنين  بالابتسامة والسلام عليهم، والنصرة.. وما إلى ذلك، كله إحسان، لكن الإحسان  الخاص هو أن تعبد الله عبادة من شأنها أن تنتج لك القوة والكمال والطهارة  والنظافة والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، بمعنى: أن تطبق شرع الله تطبيقاً  تاماً فينتج هذه الكمالات.ولا يتم لك ذلك إلا إذا كنت تعيش مع الله، لا  تفارق الله أبداً، أنت مع الله، إذا أردت أن تقول كلمة فاستئذنه هل تقولها  أو لا، فإن كانت حلالاً نافعاً أذن لك، وإن كانت حراماً ضالة قال: لا تقل،  لا تنظر نظرة إلا بإذنه، لا تأكل لقمة إلا بإذنه، لا تمش خطوة إلا بإذنه،  لا تنم ساعة إلا بإذنه، أنت مع الله، فالذين يعيشون مع الله والله معهم  هؤلاء لن يضرهم شيء ما داموا مع الله، ويشهد لهذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لجبريل: ( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه )، فإن ضعفت عن هذه المرتبة السامية  ونزلت فاعبده وأنت تعلم أنه يراك، أما أن تعبده ولا أنت تراه ولا تعتقد أنه  يراك فوالله لن تحسن العبادة، حتى ولو كان الوضوء فلن تتقنه.لا يمكنك أن  تحسن العبادة حتى تنتج الطاقة الحقيقية من النور إلا إذا كنت تراقب الله في  ذلك، مع مراقبة الله لا تستطيع أن تعبث أو تزيد أو تنقص أبداً، تؤديها كما  هي، فإذا أديتها كما هي فإنها تولد النور الذي هو الحسنة. وَأَحْسِنُوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:195]، هل الذي أحبه الله  يلقي به في أتون القاذورات والأوساخ؟ والله! ما كان، إذا أحبك الله أمنت يا  عبد الله؛ لا لشيء إلا على طهر وصفاء وكمال، ومناعة من كل عدو وكل شيطان،  والذين يرغبون في حب الله فمن الليلة يحسنون فقط والله سيحبهم، هل تريدون  أن يحبنا الله حقاً؟ لنحسن أعمالنا فقط، صلينا ركعتين، صلينا ركعة، ذكرنا،  قرأنا، مشينا، جلسنا.. نحسن أعمالنا، ولا يتم ذلك إلا بمراقبة الله كأننا  بين يدي الله نستحي أن نزيد أو ننقص.هذا الإحسان يولد النور فتشرق النفس  والقلب، ويشع ذلك النور على السمع والبصر والمنطق واللسان، فنصبح كأننا  ملائكة أطهار، والله يحب المطهرين، الله لا يحب الخبث أبداً ولا يحب أهله،  يحب الطهر، والطهور شطر الإيمان، فمن أراد أن يكون من أحباء الله فماذا  يعمل؟ يحسن عمله، كيف يحسن عمله؟ يؤديه كما هو مطلوب، لا يزيد، ولا ينقص،  لا يقدم، لا يؤخر، لا يضيع منه شرطاً من شروطه ولا ركناً من أركانه، هذا  العمل يولد له الحسنات فتشرق نفسه وتطيب وتطهر، فيصبح بذلك أهلاً لأن يحبه  الله؛ لأنه من المطهرين.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                لنستمع إلى شرح الآية في التفسير:قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح الكلمات: الشهر الحرام: الشهر المحرم  القتال فيه، والأشهر الحرم أربعة: ثلاثة سرد وواحد فرد، فالثلاثة هي:  القعدة، والحجة، ومحرم، والرابع الفرد: رجب.الحرمات: جمع حرمة؛ كالشهر  الحرام، والبلد الحرام، والإحرام ] هذه حرمات.[  أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [البقرة:194]: المتقون: هم المؤمنون الذين يتقون معاصي الله  تعالى ومخالفة سننه في الحياة، وكونه تعالى معهم يسددهم ويعينهم  وينصرهم.التهلكة: الهلكة، والهلاك مثلها.الإحسان: اتقان الطاعة وتخليصها من  شوائب الشرك، وفعل الخير أيضاً ] كله إحسان.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآيتين: الآية الأولى في سياق ما قبلها تشجع المؤمنين المعتدى عليهم  على قتال أعدائهم، وتعلمهم أن من قاتلهم في الشهر الحرام فليقاتلوه في  الشهر الحرام، ومن قاتلهم في الحرم فليقاتلوه في الحرم، ومن قاتلهم وهم  محرمون فليقاتلوه وهو محرم، وهكذا الحرمات قصاص بينهم ومساواة، ومن اعتدى  عليهم فليعتدوا عليه بمثل اعتدائه عليهم، وأمرهم بتقواه عز وجل وأعلمهم أنه  معهم ما اتقوه بالتسديد والعون والنصر ]، فهو معهم ما اتقوه، أي: مدة ما  هم متقون، بماذا؟ بالتسديد والعون والنصر.[ وأما الآية الثانية فقد أمرهم  بإنفاق المال للجهاد لإعداد العدة وتسيير السرايا والمقاتلين، ونهاهم أن  يتركوا الإنفاق في سبيل الله الذي هو الجهاد، فإنهم متى تركوا الإنفاق  والجهاد كانوا كمن ألقى بيده في الهلاك، وذلك أن العدو المتربص بهم إذا  رآهم قعدوا عن الجهاد غزاهم وقاتلهم وانتصر عليهم فهلكوا قطعاً، كما أمرهم  بالإحسان في أعمالهم كافة ]، حتى في الطبخ، فالذي ما يحسن طبخ قدر هل يؤكل  طعامه؟ الشاي إذا لم تحسن طبخه لا يشرب، فكيف بمعراج السماء الصلاة، إذا لم  تحسنها ما تنتج الطاقة ولا تولدها أبداً.[ وإحسان الأعمال: إتقانها  وتجويدها، وتنقيتها من الخلل والفساد، وواعدهم إن هم أحسنوا أعمالهم  بتأييدهم ونصرهم، فقال تعالى :  وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [البقرة:195] ومن أحبه الله أكرمه ونصره وما أهانه ولا  خذله ]؛ لأن الله لا يهين أحباءه ولا يخذلهم، فما ذلك من شأنه عز وجل.                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيتين:من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: احترام الشهر الحرام وسائر الحرمات  ]، فهيا نحترم الشهر الحرام، إذا دخل القعدة تركنا التدخين، دخل الحج  فتركنا لعب الكيرم، دخل المحرم فتركنا السهرات، هذه أشهر حرم نحترمها، دخل  رجب فما بقي فينا من يعصي الله، هذا شهر الله.[ ثانياً: جواز المقاصة  والمجازاة لمن اعتدى بحيث يعامل بما عامل به سواء بسواء ].هذا في حق  الحكومات لا في حق الأفراد، فـ( المرء مقتول بما قتل )، والقصاص لا يسقط  إلا في شيئين: فجر فاجر بامرأة فماتت، فلا يقتل بالفجور به، وكيف يمكن ذلك؟  أو لاط لائط فقتل، فهل يقتل بطريق اللواط؟ كلا، أما إذا ضرب بعصا فإنه  يضرب بعصا، أو سقى السم فإنه يسقى السم، أو قطع الرأس فإنه يقطع رأسه،  المرء مقتول بما قتل، فالقصاص: المساواة.ففي الحديث: ( المرء مقتول بما قتل  )، فالجارية التي قتلها اليهودي بحجر على رأسها أما قتله الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالحجر أيضاً؟ هذا الحكم الشرعي، قتل برصاص يقتل برصاص، ذبح  بسكين يذبح بسكين عندما يقام الحد عليه، إلا من قتل بزنا أو لواط فإنه لا  يقتل بذلك، استثنى أهل العلم هذا الذي لا يمكن فيه المقاصة، فيقتل وكفى،  فإن زنا حتى ماتت من زنا بها فإنه يقتل بها، أو لاط حتى مات من فعل به فإنه  يقتل به، وفي باقي الأشياء المقاصة، كما لو أخذ منك نعجة فإنه تؤخذ منه  نعجة، أخذ ألف ريال فيؤخذ منه ألف ريال، قطع يداً فتقطع يده، والذي يقوم  بهذا هو الحاكم، أما أفراد الشعب والأمة فلا، ومن عفا وسمح وصفح فذلك أفضل  له، وإن طالب بحقه فالقصاص، وقد سبق ما حكيناه عن الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى.  [ ثالثاً: رد الاعتداء والنيل من المعتدي الظالم البادئ بالظلم والاعتداء  ].هذا للدولة، يفعله إمام المسلمين إذا اعتدت دولة مجاورة، مع أن هذا منسوخ  -كما قدمنا- بآية الجهاد، فالآن اعتدوا أو لم يعتدوا فنحن نعسكر أمامهم  وندعوهم إلى الله ليدخلوا في رحمة الله، فهذه الآيات نزلت قبل آيات سورة  التوبة.[ رابعاً: معية الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان والتقوى والإحسان ].معية  الله: كون الله معهم يؤيدهم وينصرهم ويفتح عليهم ويحبهم، من هم؟ أهل التقوى  والإيمان والإحسان، أما المعية العامة فالله عليم بكل خلقه، إذا كانت  السموات يطويها بيمينه فأين البعد بيننا وبينه؟ نحن بين يديه حيثما كنا،  فقط جاء المدفوعون إلى تحطيم الإسلام والقضاء عليه فجعلوا الحلول مبدأ  وقالوا: الله حل في كل شيء، والله منزه أن يحل في هذه الأجسام الغارقة  الباطلة الهاوية، هذا الكون يحمله بيديه فكيف يحل فيه؟ وهذا المذهب مذهب  شر، وأخزاهم الله وما بقي منهم أحد، فحين نقول: الله معنا بنصره وتأييده  فنعم، والله مع الكل أينما كانوا؛ لأنهم بين يديه كالنملة بين يدي إنسان،  لا يخفى من أمرنا على الله شيء ولا يبعد عن الله منا شيء.[ فضيلة الإحسان  لحب الله تعالى للمحسنين ].الإحسان ذو فضل كبير؛ لأنه يرزقك حب الله، وأي  شيء يقربنا من حب الله هو أحب الأشياء إلينا، فالإحسان يقرب من حب الله؛  فالإحسان فضيلة لا تساويها فضيلة، اللهم اجعلنا من المحسنين.وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (126) 
الحلقة (133)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (91) 

شرع الله عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين حج بيته الحرام، وجعل ذلك ركناً من أركان  الإسلام التي يقوم عليها، فمن استطاع حج بيت الله وتوفر له زاده وراحلته  وكفاية أهله وجب عليه الحج ولم يعذر بتركه، والحج يصاحبه أحياناً ما يمنع  الحاج من إتمام حجه، لذا شرع الله له أن يشترط عند تلبيته بحج أو عمرة، حتى  إذا ما أحصر ومنعه مانع من إتمام نسكه جاز له أن يتحلل في مكانه ويعود إلى  بلده ولا شيء عليه.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل،  ورجاؤنا في الله أن يتحقق لنا ذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع قول ربنا تبارك وتعالى من  سورة البقرة:  وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ  أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلا تَحْلِقُوا  رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ  صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنتُمْ فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ  إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ  فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ  تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:196].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هيا بنا  نتدارس هذه الآية.فقول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَأَتِمُّوا  [البقرة:196] يخاطبنا  الله عز وجل والحمد لله، ومن نحن وما نحن حتى يخاطبنا رب السماوات والأرض  ورب كل شيء ومليكه؟ فالحمد لله، بم فزنا -يرحمكم الله- بهذا الكمال؟ هل  بشرف الآباء.. بالوطن، بم؟ بإيماننا؛ لأن المؤمن حي متهيئ لأن يخاطب ويسمع  ويعي ويفعل ويترك، والكافر ميت، فالحمد لله أن أحيانا الله مرتين: أحيانا  بأرواحنا وأحيانا بالإيمان، فأصبحنا أهلاً لأن يشرفنا بأمره ونهيه.إذاً:  نحن مأمورون بهذا، فبماذا يأمرنا؟ قال تعالى:  وَأَتِمُّوا  [البقرة:196]  أيها المؤمنون  الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:196].                                

** كيفية إتمام النسك لله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                                والسؤال: كيف نتمهما لله يا شيخ؟ بين لنا ما الطريق؟  الجواب: أولاً: ألا يخطر ببالنا خاطر يلفتنا إليه ويتركنا بعيدين عن ربنا،  بل نتمهما لله وحده لا شريك له، ومن هنا فلا رياء ولا سمعة ولا قصد تجارة  ولا كسب ولا فائدة، لا هم لك يا عبد الله إلا أن تحج أو تعتمر. وَأَتِمُّوا  الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:196]، فلا يحل لك أن تدخل في حج  ثم بعدما تأتي ببعض الفرائض تقول: يكفينا، أو: أنا شعرت بتعب فسأعود إلى  أهلي، فإتمامهما من كلمة: لبيك اللهم لبيك إلى طواف الوداع، فلا يحل أن  تنقص منهما واجباً ولا ركناً، هذا الإتمام، وأن يكون عملك خالصاً لله، لا  تقل: أنا ذاهب إلى الحج وسأشتري بضائع من مكة فأربح فيها ما يشاء الله أن  أربح، مع العلم أنك إذا ما نويت ثم وجدت بضائع في مكة أو في منى واشتريت  للتجارة فلا حرج؛ لقول الله تعالى:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:198]، لا تشرك التجارة في الحج  أو العمرة، وإلا فما أطعت الله تعالى في أمره إياك بقوله: (وأتموا)، فقد  نقصتهما وما أتممتهما.خلاصة ما نفهم به هذا ونقوله ونعمل به: أولاً:  الإخلاص في هذه العبادة كغيرها، لا ليقال: حج فلان ولا اعتمر فلان، ولا  لنشاهد البشرية أو نرى مظاهر الناس، لا يخطر هذا ببال، وإن خطر بباله لفظه  وطرده، لا يريد إلا زيارة بيت الله والوقوف بعرفات يوم يباهي الله بعباده  المؤمنين.ثم هذه النية -كما قدمنا- لا يخلط فيها عمله التعبدي بعمل دنيوي،  لأنه تعالى قال:  وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   [البقرة:196] فإتمامهما كيف يكون؟أولاً: بالإتيان بكل منهما وافياً كاملاً،  لا يسقط ركناً ولا فرضاً ولا واجباً.ثانياً: أن تكون الفريضة لله لا يتمها  لغير الله، ومن ذلك: ألا يشرك التجارة فيها فيحمل النقود ويقول: أنا إذا  فرغت من الحج أو العمرة سأشتري بضائع وأبيعها، بل ينفي هذا عن نفسه، وإن  حصل له ذلك.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ  الْهَدْيِ  [البقرة:196] الإحصار والحصر معناه: أن عدواً أحصرنا في الطريق  وقال: لن تدخلوا مكة، كما فعل المشركون بالمؤمنين في عمرة الحديبية، إذ  خرج نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه ألف وأربعمائة معتمرين يلبون من ذي  الحليفة، وعلمت قريش بخروجهم فأعدت عدتها وجهزت جيشها وقالت: لن يدخلوا،  إذاً: فما كان من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن نزل بالحديبية، وجرت  سفارة بينه وبين قريش، وانتهت بألا يعتمروا هذا العام ولهم أن يعتمروا  العام المقبل، وقد فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولذلك تسمى بعمرة  القضاء أو القضية، وتمت الاتفاقية على صلح بارك الله فيه ونفع الله به  المؤمنين نفعاً عظيماً، ومن ذلك إلقاء السلاح وإطفاء نار الحرب عشر سنين.  فحين حصروا ما كان من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن أمر أصحابه بأن  ينحروا ويذبحوا ما عندهم ويتحللوا.                                                                      

** حكم التحلل بحصر المرض                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً:  فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ  [البقرة:196] بسبب العدو أو  بسبب مرض شديد مانع، وهنا يقف مالك وحده ومعه الشافعي فيقولان: المريض يبقى  على إحرامه ولو بقي سنة لا يتحلل حتى يعود إلى مكة ويطوف، وفي هذا من  الشدة ما فيه.ثم إنه ليس عندهم دليل، فالأمر قضية اجتهادية، فما دامت  اجتهادية فالإحصار كما يكون بالعدو يكون بالمرض، سواء بالسيف أو بالأذى،  وهل إذا ما استطاع أن يواصل العمرة أو الحج يبقى سنة وهو في مرضه على  إحرامه يلبي؟ رحمة الله أوسع من هذا؛ فلهذا آثرنا هذا، فجعلنا الإحصار  بالعدو وبالمرض الشديد، لا أن يبلغه أن امرأته ماتت أو حدث حادث في بيته  فيرجع، هذا لا يسمى إحصاراً، الإحصار حقاً من الحصر والضغط، فما يستطيع،  لمرض، أو عدو قال: لن تمر هذا العام، فما الحكم؟قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ  أُحْصِرْتُمْ  [البقرة:196] فالواجب هو  فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   [البقرة:196] إن استطعت، يعني: شاة أو بقرة أو بعيراً، الذي يتيسر لك،   فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ  [البقرة:196] أي: استسهل وخف وسهل، فاذبح وعد إلى بيتك.  فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ  [البقرة:196] والهدي ما يهدى إلى الحرم  لجيران الله عز وجل، فالواجب هو ما استيسر من الهدي.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله)                                                                                                   * *

                                (( وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ  مَحِلَّهُ ))[البقرة:196] إذا كان في الإمكان أن نبعث بالغنم.. بالبقر..  بالإبل إلى مكة فتذبح في الحرم، وحين نعلم أنهم وصلوا وانتهوا نحلق رءوسنا  ونلبس ثيابنا ونعود، والمسافة ليست بعيدة، وإذا كان لا يتأتى أن نذبح في  مكة فإننا نذبح في المكان الذي نحن فيه إذا كنا في قرية من القرى، فإن لم  نستطع فإنا نذبح في أي مكان، أو نعود إلى المدينة ونذبح ونوزع على الفقراء  والمساكين، (( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ ))[البقرة:196]، وبعدما  نذبح نحلق شعورنا ونعلن عن تحللنا.(( وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ ))[البقرة:196] ومحله الحرم، ليس مكة فقط  ومنى، الحرم حدوده عشرين كيلو من الغرب وحوالي سبعة عشر من الشرق وكذا من  الجنوب وسبعة كيلو من الشام؛ لأن ميقات عائشة هو التنعيم أو جبال التنعيم،  هذه قريبة من مكة، والآن دخلت المباني وغطتها، لكن بقيت حراماً إلى يوم  القيامة.   

** حكم التحلل بحصر الحوادث وحكم الاشتراط في الحج                                                                                                   * *

                                وأما الحصر بالحوادث فالحوادث تختلف، أنا أصابني حادث  وانقلبت بي السيارة وضربت في رأسي وبقيت محرماً في المستشفى حتى شفيت وعدت  إلى مكة واعتمرت، فإذا كان الحادث خطيراً فحينئذ هذا هو المرض الخطير الذي  يحصر به، وأما إذا كان جزئياً وأنت بوعيك، وإنما جراحات أو آلام فقط فلتصبر  عليها بالعلاج حتى تشفى، هذا كله إذا لم يشترط المعتمر أو الحاج عند  إحرامه، فإن اشترط وقال: لبيك اللهم لبيك عمرة لا رياء فيها ولا سمعة، وإن  محلي حيث تحبسني من الأرض، فهذا الذي اشترط على ربه إذا أصابه حادث أو مرض  أو منع من عدو فما عليه إلا أن يتحلل ويعود إلى دياره.هذه القضية خالف فيها  مالك وحده، ولم يبلغه الاشتراط، ولكنه صح وثبت وعمل به الصحابة، فلا نلتفت  إلى رأي إمام من الأئمة والحديث أمامنا، ولم نعمل نحن بالحديث، فقد عمل به  أئمة من إخوان مالك، ونحن لا قيمة لنا.فلهذا من اشترط على ربه تعالى أن  محله من الأرض حيث يحبسه، وحبس بالفعل بمرض أو بمانع آخر فليتحلل بحلق رأسه  وليعد إلى بلاده، ولا حرج عليه. وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ  لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلا  تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ  [البقرة:196]  أين محل الهدي؟ الحرم، إذا كان في الإمكان أن يبلغ، وإذا قالوا: لا يدخل  شيء بلادنا، فماذا نصنع؟ نفعل كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ نحر هناك  في الحديبية، وإذا ما استطعنا لأنه ما عندنا شاة ولا بعير فإنا نعود إلى  ديارنا وننحر وقد امتثلنا أمر ربنا عز وجل.                                                                      

**معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ  أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ   [البقرة:196] هذا حكم آخر،  فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  [البقرة:196] أيها  المؤمنون ويا أيتها المؤمنات  مَرِيضًا  [البقرة:196] به جراحات لا يستطيع  أن يعري جسمه، لا بد من ثياب،  أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ   [البقرة:196] لا بد أن يحلق شعره؛ لأن القمل آذاه، كما حدث للصحابي الجليل  كعب بن عجرة . فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ  رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ  [البقرة:196] فليغط رأسه، فليلبس الثوب أو السراويل  وعليه فدية، فالواجب فدية  مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ   [البقرة:196]، وفسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصيام فقال: ثلاثة أيام،  وفسر الصدقة: بإطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين كيلو ونصف أرز، والنسك: ذبح شاة  أو بقرة أو بعير حسب قدرته، النسك هنا معناه: ذبح شاة لهذا الذي غطى رأسه  أو لبس ثيابه لمرض أو لأذى في رأسه كالقمل ونحوه، هذه رحمة الله بعباده  المؤمنين، وهذه الفدية على التخيير، إن شئت ذبحت أو صمت أو أطعمت.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ   [البقرة:196] فرغنا من هذا الحكم، وبقي حكم آخر:  فَإِذَا أَمِنتُمْ   [البقرة:196] من العدو، وانتهت حرب الحديبية،  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ  بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196] بمعنى: أحرم بعمرة من أجل أن  يقضيها ويبقى في مكة فإذا جاء الحج أحرم به،  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ  بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196] بأن يحرم في شوال في القعدة  بالعمرة ويقصر شعره ويبقى في مكة، فيدخل الحج فيحج، فماذا عليه؟ فَمَنْ  تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196] فما الواجب؟ قال  تعالى:  فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ  [البقرة:196]، الذي تيسر: شاة..  بعير.. بقرة، ويشترك سبعة في بقرة أو بعير.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ  [البقرة:196] إما أنه ما وجد المال،  أو ما وجد الشاة وتعذر وجودها، فالواجب ما هو؟قال تعالى:  فَصِيَامُ  ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196] في مكة ومنى لا في جدة،   وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ  [البقرة:196] فالمجموع عشرة كاملة، أحرم في  شوال بالعمرة وجلس، ثم دخل شهر الحج وهو عازم على الحج، فإنه يصوم ثلاثة  أيام: أول الحجة ثاني الحجة ثالث الحجة، أو ثاني وثالث ورابع، أو ثالث  ورابع وخامس، أو خامس وسادس وسابع؛ لكن كونه أحرم بالعمرة في شوال وتحلل  ينتظر الحج فقد لا يحج، فلهذا قال تعالى:  فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي  الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196].قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ  ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ  [البقرة:196]  أي: إلى بلادكم ودياركم. تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ  [البقرة:196] فثلاثة  وسبعة عشرة.والخلاصة أن من أحرم بالعمرة في أشهر الحج وبقي في مكة ينتظر  الحج ليحج فماذا عليه إن حج؟ عليه هدي ذبح شاة أو أن يشترك في بعير مع سبعة  أنفار هو السابع، فإن لم يجد المال أو الحيوان فما هو الواجب؟ صيام عشرة  أيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع، يصوم ثلاثة أيام في شهر الحج، فهو  أحرم بالعمرة في القعدة وجلس، فما هناك حاجة إلى أن يصوم؛ لأنه لا يدري  أيحج أو لا؟ لكن حين يدخل شهر الحج فمعناه أن المسألة قربت، فهنا ما دام  ليس عنده نقود فإنه يصوم ثلاثة أيام، ولو نسي أو عجز يصوم حتى بعد العيد  بثلاثة أيام، أيام التشريق يصح أن يصومها، يصوم السابع والثامن والتاسع  أيضاً إلا العاشر، فيوم العيد لا يصومه، أو يصوم الثلاثة الأيام بعده، فإذا  انقضت الأيام الثلاثة وما أصبح يسعه الصيام فعليه الهدي في ذمته.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ  حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:196] هذا الذي سمعتم من حكم صيام  عشرة أيام أو ذبح شاة على من تمتع، هذا  لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ  حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:196]، أما الذي يسكن في مكة وفي  منى وفي الحرم بأهله فهذا لو اعتمر ألف عمرة ما عليه هدي، فهذا في بلده،  والحكم لمن جاء من خارج الحرم من جدة من الطائف من المدينة من أسبانيا وجلس  في مكة ينتظر الحج وقد دخل بعمرة في أشهر الحج، هذا الذي عليه الهدي، أما  الذي يسكن في مكة فخرج إلى الطائف وإلى جدة ودخل بعمرة وحج من عامه، فهذا  ليس عليه هدي أو صيام؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ  أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:196]. ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:196] أما  من كان أهله نساء وأولاداً في مكة فإنه لو يعتمر عشرين عمرة ليس عليه هدي.  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   [البقرة:196]، أما من كان يسكن في داخل الحرم ولو ولم يكن في مكة بل حدود  الحرم؛ فهذا إذا اعتمر في أشهر الحج وحج فلا هدي عليه ولا صيام.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:196] انتبهوا  خافوه فلا تفسقوا عن أمره وتخرجوا عن طاعته وتتصرفوا كما تشاءون، وإن كان  هذا اللفظ عاماً في أوامر الله ونواهيه، ولكن بصورة خاصة هذه التعاليم لا  يعبث بها أو يلعب بها كما علمنا.وهددنا فقال:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:196]إذا عاقب؛ فلهذا لا يحل التلاعب أبداً  بالعبادة، تؤدى كما هي، وهذا لصالحنا؛ لأن العبادة لو بذلت فيها الملايين  وجهدك بكامله وما أديتها على الوجه المطلوب لا تنتج لك حسنة واحدة، وأنت  مطالب بها لأجل زكاة نفسك لتدخل الجنة.                                                                      

** الخلاف في اعتبار المعتمر في أشهر الحج متمتعاً إذا رجع إلى بلده                                                                                                   * *

                                وهنا مسألتان:الأولى: اختلف في هذا الرجل إذا اعتمر في  أشهر الحج وعاد إلى بلاده ثم حج من عامه هل يعتبر متمتعاً؟الصحيح الذي عليه  أكثر الأئمة أنه ليس بمتمتع متى عاد إلى بلاده، حتى ولو كان في الطائف  وجدة أو بحرة، وهذا الذي عليه أئمة الإسلام ونقول به.والقول الشاذ يقول: ما  دام حج من عامه فهو متمتع، ولا نلتفت إلى هذا، هذه واحدة.ثم إن اليمني  الذي جاء من الجنوب واعتمر ثم جاء إلى المدينة بالشمال هل يعتبر متمتعاً أو  غير متمتع؟فنحن نقول: لو كان السفر سفراً كما كان فوالله! لا نقول: إنه  متمتع أبداً، يأتي من مكة إلى المدينة في عشرة أيام على رجليه ويعود في  عشرة أيام، فأين التمتع؟ تمتع بماذا؟ لا بنوم ولا براحة، ولكن المسألة الآن  بالطائرة يسير ساعتين ويعود، فماذا نقول؟نقول: إن استطعت أن تعتبر نفسك  متمتعاً فخير لك فصم أو اذبح، أما لو كان السفر كما كان فيأتي المدينة في  عشرة أيام ويعود في عشرة أيام فأي شيء تمتع به؟ لا راحة ولا نوم، لكن  المتمتع ذاته يستقر في مكة، يأكل ويشرب وهو نائم مستريح، وإذا جاء الحج حج،  ويتمتع حتى بزوجته حين يأتيها. لكن هذا السفر إلى المدينة فيه مشقة؛ فلهذا  ترانا إذا وجدنا الرجل ضعيفاً نرحمه فنقول: ما دمت قد تجاوزت الميقات  لمسافة القصر فلا عليك شيء، وإن وجدناه سميناً نقول: خير لك أن تذبح شاة  وتطمئن نفسك؛ لأن الجمهور على أن من خرج من الحرم مسافة قصر-يعني: مسافة  ثمانية وأربعين كيلو أو خمسة وسبعين كما عند بعض الأئمة- فما أصبح متمتعاً،  وهذا كله ملاحظ أيام كان الذي يمشي مسافة قصر على الأقل ثلاثة أيام ذهاب  وثلاثة أيام إياب وهو في شقاء وتعب، أما اليوم فالحمد لله نطير كالملائكة.  فمن هنا خذوا هذه ولكم أن تفتوا بها بعد موتي ولا تخافوا، فمن كان فقيراً  ضعيفاً فلا تحملوه؛ فقد تجاوز مسافة قصر مرتين أو ثلاثاً، أليس كذلك؟ وهذا  مذهب الجمهور، فقولوا: لا بأس، وإذا رأيتموه في استطاعته أن يذبح أو يصوم  فقولوا: الأفضل لك لتطمئن أنك تصوم أو تطعم، هذه القضية الأولى.   

** المفاضلة بين أنواع النسك في الحج                                                                                                   * *

                                الثانية: أي أنواع النسك أفضل: الإفراد أو التمتع أو  القران؟الآية:  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ   [البقرة:196] معناها: فمن لم يتمتع فلا شيء عليه، فالآية نص في مشروعية  الحج بدون عمرة.فلهذا أئمة الإسلام وهداة المسلمين على أن أنواع النسك  ثلاثة: الإفراد والتمتع والقران، إن شئت أفردت أو تمتعت أو قرنت، الكل  جائز.وذهب بعض الذاهبين في متاهات فقالوا: لا إفراد أبداً! فيقال لهم: الله  يقول:  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:196]!  فقالوا: ليس بصحيح، فقيل لهم: كيف وهذا تخفيف الله عز وجل؟ ولهم شبهة دحضها  أهل العلم وانتهينا منها، الشبهة هذه أنه لما حج الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم حجة الوداع وهي الأولى والأخيرة، فرحمة بالمؤمنين الذين كانوا يسيرون  على أرجلهم أو على البهائم، فرآهم تعبوا وشعثوا فقال: ( من ساق منكم الهدي  فلا يحل، ومن لم يسق الهدي فليجعل حجه عمرة )، وبهذا أدى فائدتين:الأولى:  رحمة بإخوانه المؤمنين الشعث الغبر من التعب، قال لهم: تحللوا، والآن بقي  على الحج أربعة أيام أو خمسة فتمتعوا وأتوا حتى نساءكم.ثانياً: كان العرب  لا يجيزون ولا يبيحون أبداً التمتع في أشهر الحج، لا يتمتعون إلا في صفر،  فأبطل الرسول هذه البدعة التي كان عليها المشركون.ففهم من فهم أنه لا  إفراد، أحدهم في قرن التابعين، والآخر في القرن الرابع وهو ابن حزم ، وآخر  في القرن السابع، وآخر في القرن الرابع عشر، قالوا: ما هناك إفراد!ونحن  سلمنا أن أنواع النسك ثلاثة، والله! إنها لثلاثة: الإفراد والتمتع والقران،  يبقى: أيها أفضل؟ الجواب: إذا سقت الهدي من قريتك من دويرتك وأنت تلبي  فالقران أفضل، وجه الفضل فيه: أن الله اختار لرسوله القران ولا يختار  لرسوله إلا ما هو أكمل وأفضل، وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو  استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ) قاله تطيباً لخواطر إخوانه؛  حتى لا يكربوا ولا يحزنوا، لكل مقام مقال، حتى تطيب خواطرهم، وإلا فالله لا  يختار لرسوله إلا أكمل العبادات.أقول: من ساق الهدي من القصيم من نجران من  تبوك من المدينة من الطائف، ساق جمله أو شاته وهو يلبي، هذا القران أفضل  له، ومن لم يستطع سوق القران وحج قارناً فحجه مفضول. ومن استطاع أن يذهب  إلى مكة معتمراً ويعود إلى بلاده ثم يعود فيحج من عامه فالإفراد أفضل بلا  شك؛ لأنه أنفق نفقة في سفر خاص للعمرة وعاد إلى دياره وعاد إلى الحج بنفقة  أخرى، فكيف يكون مفضولاً وقد أنفق نفقتين؟وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (127) 
الحلقة (134)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (92) 

بعد أن بين الله عز وجل حكم الحج إلى بيته الحرام وفضل ذلك ذكر هنا الأشهر  التي يكون فيها الإحرام بالحج، وهي شوال وذو القعدة والعشر الأول من ذي  الحجة، وبين أن من أحرم فيها بالحج فيجب عليه أن يجتنب الرفث والفسوق  والجدال، حتى لا يفسد حجه أو ينقص من أجره فيه، وانتدب سبحانه من أراد الحج  أن يكثر من فعل الخيرات من صدقات وغيرها، وأن يتقي الله ربه، فالتقوى خير  زاد.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله  عز وجل. وسنتلو هذه الآيات الثلاث، ثم نتدارسها بيننا؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، وأعظمه أن يذكرنا الله في الملكوت  الأعلى.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ  فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ  فِي الْحَجِّ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ  وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُوْلِي  الأَلْبَابِ   *  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ  الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   *  ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ  النَّاسُ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   [البقرة:197-199].                               

** المراد بأشهر الحج المعلومات                                                                                                   * *

                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  القائل:  الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ  [البقرة:197] ؟ هذا خبر، فمن  المخبر؟ الله جل جلاله، كيف عرفنا أنه الله؟ لأن هذا كتابه، أنزله على من؟  على مصطفاه ونبيه ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. هذا الخبر له شأن أم لا؟   الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ  [البقرة:197] ما معنى هذا الخبر؟ الحج  الذي هو زيارة البيت، وأداء المناسك من الإحرام إلى الوقوف بعرفة إلى طواف  الوداع، هذا الحج أشهر معلومات معروفات محفوظات، وما هو في حاجة إلى ذكرها؛  لأن العرب يعرفونها، ولأن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ملزم ببيانها، لأنه لو  قال: الحج أشهر معلومات هي شوال والقعدة والحجة فسيصبح القرآن لا يحفظ،  ولا تحمله الإبل لطوله! فلهذا يأتي مجملاً والرسول يبينه:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]، فصلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً.إذاً: المراد من الأشهر المعلومات  التي يحرم فيها العبد بالحج هي شهر شوال بعد رمضان مباشرة، والقعدة، وعشر  ليال من الحجة، هذه الأشهر يحل لك أن تحرم بالحج من أول شوال، وتبقى تلبي  وتذكر الله وتعبده شهرين وعشر ليال، وليس هناك من يلومك، لو أراد أحدنا أن  يحرم من رمضان، أو من شعبان، أو رجب فلِم يرهق نفسه؟ ما الداعي إلى هذا؟  فالله عز وجل بين لنا الأشهر التي نحرم فيها ونلبي؛ فلهذا يكره للمؤمن أن  يحرم بالحج في غير أشهره، وإن فرضنا أنه أحرم فإنا نقول له: تحلل بفدية،  واخرج من هذه، وإن أصر فليبق يذكر ربنا الليل والنهار في العبادة، لأن  المحرم لا يتأتى له العصيان، كيف يفسق؟ مربوط بربه، اتركوه محرماً.وهل  يستطيع أحدنا أن يحج يوم العاشر من ذي الحجة، فيحرم ويأتي يلبي، ويدخل عرفة  وحده ويرجع؟ كلا. فلو أحرم بالحج ليلة العيد وأدرك ووصل إلى عرفات في نفس  الليلة قبل الفجر فيعتبر حاجاً وقد صح حجه، لكن إذا أحرم من الشام ومشى  وتعطلت الدابة أو هبطت الطيارة وما وصل إلا بعد الفجر؛ فنقول: في العام  الآتي تحج إن شاء الله، الحج الآن انتهى، فامش وطف بالبيت واسع وتحلل  وانوها عمرة؛ وذلك لأن مولانا عز وجل علمنا فقال: الحج المعروف وتلك  العبادة في أشهر معلومات.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا  رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:197] هذا خبر آخر  أم لا؟ وهو يحمل معه الإنشاء والتكليف، فمن فرض على نفسه في تلك الأشهر  الحج، وقال: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً لا رياء فيه ولا سمعة فهذا دخل في  العبادة، كالذي يحرم بالصلاة: (الله أكبر) ودخل في الفريضة والنافلة، فهل  يجوز أن يضحك؟ يأكل؟ يشرب؟ ينادي أمه؟ يقول: أغلقوا الباب؟ لا كلام أبداً  ولا ضحك ولا أكل ولا شرب؛ لأنه دخل في مناجاة الله، ولو تكلم بكلمة بطلت  صلاته، فالحج إذا لبى العبد وقال: لبيك اللهم لبيك فقد دخل في هذه العبادة،  ومن ثم  فَلا رَفَثَ  [البقرة:197]، الرفث بعبارة موجزة يطلق على الجماع:  وطء الزوجة أو الجارية، ويشمل كل مقدمات الجماع من الغمز والمضاحكة  والمجالسة، كل تلك المقدمات داخلة في الرفث.فمن لبى ودخل في الحج لا يحل له  أن يجامع امرأته أبداً، ولا يحل له أن يغازلها أو يلمسها بشهوة؛ لأنه  كالذي في الصلاة. فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ  [البقرة:197] ما الفسوق؟ هو  الخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله بترك واجب أو بفعل حرام، فمن منا يعجز عن حفظ  هذه الكلمة؟ من هو الفاسق؟ الذي يترك الواجبات ويغشى المحرمات، هذا الفاسق،  على شرط أن يواصل ذلك، أما من ترك واجباً وندم ثم فعله فما يبقى فاسقاً.  فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ  [البقرة:197] لا معصية مطلقاً وأنت محرم، لا تحل  أبداً، فهي كبيرة عظيمة، وإليكم مثالاً: سبك لفلان وأنت خارج الصلاة كبيرة  عظيمة أم لا؟ لكن إذا قلت وأنت تصلي: يا ملعون فكيف يكون هذا الموقف؟ أهو  بشع أم لا؟ فسبك للمؤمن وأنت وهو لستما في الصلاة حرام، كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب أم لا؟ لكن أرأيت لو سببته وأنت تصلي، كيف يصبح هذا؟ فكذلك الفسق  مطلقاً حرام، ولكن أن يفسق وهو متلبس بعبادة فكيف يكون هذا؟! فلا رفث  بالمرة ولا وجود له، ولا فسوق،  وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:197]  وكلمة: (في الحج) ليست عائدة على الجدال فقط، بل الرفث والفسوق والجدال  الكل في الحج حرام وقبيحة من أكبر القبائح؛ لأن من أحرم بالحج أصبح في  الحج، والحج ما هو بيوم واحد، بل شهران وعشرة أيام، أي: سبعون ليلة. فَلا  رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:197] ما الجدال؟  الجدل، الخصومة، كل يريد أن يثني رأي الآخر ويغلبه، حتى ولو كان في  المساومة في البيع، كأن يقول: بكم الكيلو من التفاح؟ قال: بريالين. فيقول:  بريال ونصف! ويتجادلان، فهل يجوز لهما؟ لا يجوز.أو أن يسأل أحدهم: كم يوماً  في الشهر؟ فهذا يقول: سبعة عشر، هذا يقول: ستة عشر، ويتجادلان وهما  محرمان، لا يجوز مطلق الجدل. لا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  [البقرة:197] لم؟  لأن الحاج متلبس بعبادة، هو مع الله، كيف يتفرغ ويجادل الناس ويخاصمهم؟  عرفتم هذا؟

** ثواب مجتنب الرفث والفسوق في الحج                                                                                                   * *

                                واسمعوا الرسول الكريم يقول: ( من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث  ولم يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه )، هذه جائزة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، من ظفر بها؟! السابقون الأولون، ( من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق  خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ) لا شيء عليه.وإن قلت: كيف؟ فالجواب: إذا  وفقك الله لهذا فأنت مهيأ من قبل، إذا وفقت لأن تحج ولم تفسق ولم ترفث فأنت  مهيأ لهذا الكمال من قبل، ثم يتوب عليك ويقبل توبتك، وبذلك يمحى كل ذنب  سجل عليك، وتكون كأنك ما ارتكبت ذنباً، كأنك الآن خرجت من بطن أمك.وعندنا  لطيفة: فهنا ميزان معرفة الطاقة، كيف نعرف أن فلاناً خرج من ذنبه كيوم  ولدته أمه؟ نقول: إذا فرغ من الحج وودع، وركب دابته أو طائرته؛ فإن رأيناه  يراجع الذنوب بترك الواجب وفعل المنكر والمحرم عرفنا أن هذا ما غفر له، ما  زالت نفسه ملطخة عفنة لا نور فيها ولا إشراق، لكن إذا رجع من الحج لا ينطق  بسوء، ولا يتلفظ ببذاءة، ولا يمد يده إلى ما حرم الله، ولا يتخلى عن واجب؛  فهذا هو والله العظيم، هذا الذي قبل؛ لأن نفسه مشرقة كأنفس الصبيان، ما  يغشى كبيرة أبداً، والنور أمامه، فكيف يعصي؟ لكن إذا كان ما قبل في الحج  وما غفر له، فمعناه أنه: بقيت الظلمة على النفس أم لا؟ والسيئات متراكمة ما  زالت.إذاً: من السهولة أن يحلف بالكذب في المطار، وأن يدخن وهو في  الطيارة، وأن يقرأ مجلة الدعارة والعهر وهو في المطار، في الطائرة. فهذه  اللطيفة خير من ألف ريال هذه، وبلغوها: ( من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم  يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ) والحمد لله. فكيف نعرف أننا فزنا بهذه  الجائزة المحمدية؟ قلنا: عندما نخرج من مكة ونبدأ نباشر في الحياة؛ إن اتحد  سلوكنا وانتظم، وأصبحنا مع الله كما كنا في الحج، لا كذب ولا سرقة ولا  فجور، ولا حسد ولا رياء ولا شرك ولا نفاق؛ فقد علمنا أننا قد قبلنا وغفر  لنا، وإن كنا نبدأ من مكة في الذنوب والآثام فما حججنا.والتعليل واضح: فحين  يغفر له تزول كل ظلمة عن النفس أم لا؟ تشرق نفسه أم لا؟ فصاحب النور هل  يدوس حية؟ هل يجلس في المرحاض؟ كلا، فالنور أمامه، كيف يقع -إذاً- في  المحرمات والنور بين يديه؟ لكن الذي لا نور له هو الذي يتخبط.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ  اللَّهُ  [البقرة:197] ليست القضية قضية أن لا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال فحسب،  فهناك أيضاً مساعدات، افعلوا الخير وأنتم في الحج، هذا بالكلمة الطيبة،  وهذا بتعليم أخيه، وهذا بتوجيهه، وهذا بإرشاده، وهذا بسد جوعته، وهذا بسقيه  الماء، وهذا بإعطائه الدواء، فعل الخيرات في الحج تتضاعف حسناته فوق  العادة، وما تفعلوا من خير في الحج يعلمه الله، وإذا كان يعلمه فإنه يثيب  عليه، وما قال: يجزي به، ولكن لن يضيع المعروف أبداً عند الله.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى) وبيان سبب نزوله                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ  التَّقْوَى  [البقرة:197] هذا أمر أم لا؟ فمن الآمر؟ الله. من المأمور؟  المؤمنون، يقول تعالى: تزودوا، فمن كان عنده تمر يحمل تمره معه، أو خبز ولو  جافاً، أو جبن، ما تطعمه في حجك تزود به، ولا تمد يدك للناس. على الحاج أن  يحمل معه طعامه وشرابه، وما تطلبه أيامه وهو في الحج، لا يحرج الناس  ويفتقر إليهم ويقول: أعطوني! وإذا ما كان عنده زاد ولا طعام فالحج ما هو  بواجب عليه حتى يقوى عليه، أليس كذلك؟ فالاستطاعة مفسرة بالزاد والراحلة،  والذي ليس عنده زاد لا يحج، كيف يحج وهو يسأل الحجاج ويؤذيهم؟ حرام  هذا.أراد الله رفعتنا وإعلاء مقامنا، فكيف ونحن في ضيافته نسأل غيره ونذل  للأغنياء ونسألهم ونحن أولياء الله؟ فما يريد الله لنا هذا.والآية كان لها  سبب نزول، فبعض إخواننا من اليمن قالوا: نحن متوكلون، كيف نذهب إليه ونطلبه  ونحمل الزاد ونحن ضيوفه؟ كيف ننزل عليه في بيته ونحمل الزاد؟! فلما وصلوا  إلى الحج أخذوا يسألون الناس، فنزلت هذه الآية:  وَتَزَوَّدُوا   [البقرة:197] فمن ثم ما أصبح حاج من الشرق أو الغرب يأتي أبداً إلا ومعه  زاده، إما نقود يشتري بها، أو يحمل طعامه وشرابه، فإن لم يكن عنده قدرة لم  يحج، فكيف ببعض الفقراء من العالم الإسلامي يحجون للسؤال؟! يحج لهذا الغرض!  فهذه فاحشة أكبر من الأولى، لا يجوز هذا أبداً.وقوله تعالى:  فَإِنَّ  خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى  [البقرة:197] أي: تزودوا بالطعام والشراب أو  بالدنانير والدراهم لتأكلوا وتشربوا وتركبوا، واعلموا أن أفضل زاد هو تقوى  الله عز وجل، لا تعتز بالريالات فقط في جيبك فتقول: أنا متزود، هناك زاد  أعظم من هذا، وهو تقواه عز وجل، الخوف منه جل جلاله، يتمثل في طاعته وطاعة  رسوله، بفعل ما يأمران به وترك ما ينهيان عنه، هذا أغلى زاد، فالزاد محمود  وقد أمر الله به، لكن لا تعول عليه فقط، عليك بتقوى الله عز وجل، وهذه  التعاليم الإلهية موجهة إلى المؤمنين، زادهم الله كمالاً.  

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقون يا أولي الألباب)                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله:  وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ   [البقرة:197] أمرنا بتقواه أم لا؟ إياكم أن تعصوه، وتخرجوا عن طاعته، فإن  الأمر صعب، إن أرواحكم بيده، أرزاقكم بيده، مصيركم إليه، فانتبهوا يا أصحاب  العقول. والألباب: جمع لب، ولب الشيء: داخله، وأين يوجد العقل؟ في الباطن،  أو في المخ، فيا أصحاب العقول! اتقوا الجبار، امتثلوا أمره في هذا وفي  غيره.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلاً من ربكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا  فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:198] ما هذه الجملة؟ ما هذا الخبر العظيم؟   لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ  [البقرة:198] أي: إثم أو حرج  أَنْ  تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:198]، تبتغوا: تطلبون، فمن  أين؟ أمن الأغنياء؟ أم من سيدي عبد القادر؟ كلا. بل من ربكم، خالقكم،  مالككم، رازقكم، من إليه مصيركم.هذه الآية أذن الله تعالى فيها للمؤمنين في  أيام منى وهم في ضيافة الرحمن عز وجل ثلاثة أيام بلياليها حتى يستردوا  قواهم وطاقتهم التي ذهبت في الحج، وبعد ذلك ودع وسافر.في هذه الأيام إذا  بعت شيئاً زائداً فاضلاً عندك فلا بأس، وجدت بضاعة نفيسة ولا توجد في ديارك  فاشتريتها فلا بأس:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا   [البقرة:198] أي: تطلبوا فضل رزق من ربكم، بأية واسطة؟ بدعائه وبالبيع  والشراء، على شرط: ألا يخرج من بلاده يريد هذا، لقوله تعالى:  وَأَتِمُّوا  الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ  [البقرة:196]، إنما لما فرغ من العبادة  وانتهى من عرفات ومزدلفة وجلس في أيام المتعة والراحة، فإن اشترى بضاعة أو  باع شيئاً من عنده يرى فيه فضلاً من الله فلا بأس. لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ  جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [البقرة:198] واضح هذا  المعنى؟ وسبحان الله! هل أصبحنا كلنا مفسرين للقرآن؟! أي نعم، فهو ما نزل  إلا ليفهمه الرجل والمرأة، ولو اجتمع عليه المسلمون في جد لفهموه، وأصبحوا  علماء ربانيين، ولو لم يقرءوا ولم يكتبوا، هذه تعاليم تلقى إليهم فقط.                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام)                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا  هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ  [البقرة:198]  ما معنى هذا الكلام؟  فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ  [البقرة:198]  كيف أفضنا من عرفات؟ أفضنا: تدفقنا كالماء، ولو شاهدت الحجيج مع أذان  المغرب وهم مفيضون لرأيتهم كسيل وفيضان.  فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ  عَرَفَاتٍ  [البقرة:198] ووصلتم إلى مزدلفة حيث المشعر الحرام  فَاذْكُرُوا  اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:198] ما هو المشعر هذا؟  مكان الإشعار، ومشعر على وزن مفعل، كمضرب حيث الضرب، فالمشعر: مكان الإشعار  في مزدلفة، وهي بين عرفات ومنى، هذا المكان في جبيل، كان المشركون في  الجاهلية يشعرون هديهم هناك، يأتي من الشرق من الغرب فيشعر ناقته أو بقرته  ويعلمها، والإشعار: الإعلام، يعلم بأنها مهداة للحرم، إما أن يجرحها  بالمبضع في سنامها فيسيل الدم ويلطخها به في الوبر، وإما أن يعلق فيها  شيئاً، ليعلم الناس أن هذه ذاهبة إلى الله، مهداة إلى الله عند هذا المكان؛  فسمي بالمشعر الحرام، وهو داخل الحرم، ما هو بخارج الحرم، كمنى داخل  الحرم.إذاً: فإذا أفضتم من عرفات، ونزلتم بمزدلفة فماذا تصنعون؟ هل تغنون؟   فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:198]، ومن  هنا فالمبيت في مزدلفة واجب، فمن تركه لغير عذر وجب عليه دم والتوبة  بالبكاء والندم والاستغفار، ومن عجز عن المبيت فلا شيء عليه. ومن ذكر الله  في مزدلفة أن نصلي المغرب والعشاء جمعاً، المغرب دخل علينا في عرفات،  والعشاء ونحن مشاة، قد يؤذن قبل أن نصل، أو نصل ولم يؤذن، الكل واحد؛ فنصلي  المغرب والعشاء جمع تأخير، وهذا من ذكر الله أم لا؟ الأذان والإقامة  والتسبيح هذا هو الذكر. ثم استريحوا، وقبل الفجر قوموا، فيكون الأذان  والصلاة ثم الدعاء ساعة كاملة إلى قبيل طلوع الشمس وأنتم واقفون بين يدي  الله تسألون حاجاتكم، حتى إذا كان الإسفار مشيتم إلى منى، والتقطتم حصيات  سبع لرمي الشيطان بها.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ   [البقرة:198] أين؟  عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا  هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ  [البقرة:198]  كنتم مشركين كفرة ضلالاً تعبدون الأصنام، وفي جاهلية، فمن هداكم؟ الله.  فأصبحتم أفضل الخلق على الإطلاق في هذه الأرض.إذاً: اذكروه كما هداكم،  اذكروا هدايته لكم، اشكروه عليها، وذلك بدعائه واللجأ إليه، وذكره وتسبيحه  وحمده، وإفاضة الخير أيضاً على إخوانكم شكراً لله على هذه النعمة، فهذه  نعمة عظيمة يعرفها من عاش في الجاهلية وعاش في الإسلام. وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا  هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   [البقرة:198] أي: الذين ضلوا الطريق ما عرفوه فهم في متاهات الحياة في  الجهل والكفر والضلال، فكلام الله بين.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال:  ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ   [البقرة:199] فكيف هذا؟ كان الحمس -جمع أحمس، كحُمر واحدهم أحمر، والحمس:  أشراف مكة من قريش- كانت لهم ميزة أنهم لا يقفون مع الناس في عرفة في  وسطها، يقفون دونها، يقفون دون عرفة في مزدلفة، حتى إذا أذن المغرب وأفاضوا  يصبحون هم الأولين، لا يصطدمون مع الناس ولا يؤذونهم؛ لأنهم أشراف! فلم  يرض الله تعالى لعباده هذه الحالة، فقال:  ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ  أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ  [البقرة:199] من المكان الذي أفاض منه أهل الموقف أفيضوا  أنتم، لا تتميزوا بمكان خاص تقولون: هذا مكان الأشراف، حتى لا تصطدموا  بالمشاة والركبان من الحجاج، هذا تعليم الله تعالى، وأصبح القرشي والحبشي  على حد سواء. ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ  وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [البقرة:199] عما  سبق من ذنوبكم، ولهذا فالملك والمملوك والتاجر والغني والأبيض والأسود  بمجرد أن يقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك كلهم سواء: الرءوس عارية، والنعال في  الأقدام، والكفن على الأبدان إزار ورداء، ولو كنت تملك بنوك أمريكا كلها  فهذا هو سبيلك، أليس كذلك؟ وكذلك الطواف بالبيت، لا تقل: أنا شريف، لا  تزاحمني، وكذلك السعي واحد، والذهاب إلى منى، كل الحج صورة واحدة تتجلى فيه  عبودية الله عز وجل.  

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           يقول تعالى:  الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ فَمَنْ فَرَضَ  فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:197] والطعام  والشراب إذا استطعتم. وَتَزَوَّدُوا [البقرة:197] لا تأتوا من دياركم إلا  ومعكم نقودكم ودراهمكم، لا تعولوا على الحجاج يطعمونكم ويسقونكم، من لم  يستطع فلا يأت، وتزودوا لحجكم  فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى  [البقرة:197] تأتي بالأموال ولا تطيع الرحمن، هل ينفعك ذلك؟ فهذا تنبيه  عجيب.وقوله:  وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ [البقرة:197] خافوني يا  عقلاء قبل أن نحيل نعمتكم إلى نقمة، وسعادتكم إلى شقاء. وكيف نتقيك يا رب؟!  يقول: لا تعصني، نفذ أوامري هذه وطبقها، بهذا تتقيني، لا بالجبال ولا  بالجيوش ولا بالحصون، يتقى الله بالإذعان له، بالتسليم له، وهل في الإذعان  والتسليم له شقاء؟ والله! لا شقاء أبداً، ما فيه إلا زيادة كمال، لا تفهم  يا غافل أن الله يأمر بتقواه لإهانتك والتحكم فيك، انزع هذا الباطل من  ذهنك، والله! ما أمرنا إلا بما يسعدنا وينجينا من الشقاء والبلاء، ولا  نهانا عن شيء إلا لأنه ضار بنا، مدمر لحياتنا، وهو الرحمن الرحيم.وما تراه  من ضعف وهزال وشقاء وذل وهون فهو والله لعصيانه، لا بفعل أوامر وترك نواه،  بل لخروجنا عن طاعته، كالذي نهاك أن تأكل السم فأكلته فإنك تموت، أنت الذي  أمت نفسك. وقوله:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ [البقرة:198] ما هذه الجملة؟ ما هذا الخبر؟ أي: لا حرج إذا بعت  واشتريت أيام منى، لكن لا أنك تأتي لهذا الغرض، ثم ماذا؟  فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ  الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:198]. هذا بيان أن النزول بمزدلفة والمبيت بها لذكر  الله واجب، أمر الله به:  فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا  اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:198] والأذان والإقامة  والصلاة ذكر، وأي ذكر أعظم من هذا؟ وقوله:  وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ [البقرة:198] هل هذه  تتلاءم مع الصحابة فقط؟ فنحن أما هدانا؟ من أمثالنا ملايين ضلال، بل  مليارات البشر لا يعرفون الله ولا يقفون بين يديه، فهل هدانا نحن أم لا؟    ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ [البقرة:199] أشراف مكة  الحمس كانوا يقفون في مكان مستقل حتى يبتعدوا عن الاصطدام حين يفيض الناس،  فقال تعالى: لا، أفيضوا مع الناس في وقت واحد من مكان واحد.  وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ [البقرة:199] أستغفر الله .. أستغفر الله،  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:199] من استغفره غفر له، ومن استرحمه  رحمه، إذ هذه صفات الكمال لله تعالى، فاستغفروه  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:199].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح  الكلمات:أشهر معلومات: هي شوال والقعدة وعشر ليال من الحجة، هذه هي الأشهر  التي يحرم فيها بالحج ]، أما العمرة ففي أي يوم طوال السنة، لكن الحج في  هذه الأشهر.[ فرض الحج: نوى الحج وأحرم به ]، فقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ فَرَضَ  فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ  [البقرة:197] يعني: فرضه على نفسه، أحرم به ودخل فيه.[  فَلا رَفَثَ [البقرة:197]: الرفث: الجماع ومقدماته ] التي تسبقه، وهل  الجماع يقع بدون مقدمات؟ مستحيل هذا، كيف يتم؟ [ وَلا فُسُوقَ  [البقرة:197]: الفسق والفسوق: هو الخروج عن طاعة الله بترك واجب أو فعل  حرام.الجدال: المخاصمة والمنازعة.الجنا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (128) 
الحلقة (135)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (93) 

يشرع للحاج إذا قضى مناسكه من يوم النحر أن يكثر من ذكر الله سبحانه  وتعالى، وأن يسأل الله عز وجل من خير الدنيا والآخرة، ولا يكون كالجاهلين  الذين كانوا يذكرون مفاخر آبائهم، وإذا سألوا الله عز وجل فإنهم يسألونه من  خير الدنيا ومصالحها ولا يسألونه من أمور الآخرة شيئاً، فأولئك ليس لهم  إلا ما سألوا، وأما أهل الإيمان الموحدون فإن الله يعطيهم من خير الدنيا  فضلاً عما يدخره لهم من خير الآخرة ونعيمها.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكراً ...)                
** 
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، راجين أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد  في سبيل الله )، فلنحمد الله على هذا الإنعام وهذا الإفضال. وها نحن مع  هذه الآيات المباركات، فاسمعوها وتأملوها قبل أن نأخذ في تدريسها وشرحها  وبيان معانيها.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ  مَنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءَكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ  ذِكْرًا فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ   *  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا  عَذَابَ النَّارِ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا  وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   *  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ  مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ  تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  [البقرة:200-203].هذا كلام  من؟ كلام الله، فالحمد لله أن عرفنا الله وعرفنا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وأنزل علينا كتابه، فأصبحنا نتلو كلامه، ونسمع كلامه تعالى، وما رأيناه  لضعفنا وقصور طاقتنا عن رؤية ربنا، إذ لو كشف الحجاب عن وجهه لاحترق الكون،  ولكن الحمد لله فهذا كلامه نتلوه، ونتدبره، ونعمل بهداية الله فيه، فأية  نعمة أعظم من هذه النعمة؟! والله! لا توجد، وفي الشرق والغرب ملايين البشر  لا يعرفون الله عز وجل، ولا يسمعون به، ولا يعرفون له كلاماً، ولا شرعا،  يعيشون كالبهائم، والله! لأشر من البهائم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6]، من هم شر البرية؟ لا  تقل: الحيات والذئاب والثعابين. لا؛ تلك طاهرة، شر البرية من كفروا بربهم،  وتنكروا له وأعرضوا عن ذكره، وخرجوا عن طاعته، وعبدوا الشهوات والأهواء  والشياطين، ومثلوها في أصنام وتماثيل، أولئك شر الخلق.                                

** أمر المؤمنين بذكر الله تعالى بعد فراغهم من مناسك الحج                                                                                                    
**
                                فاسمع ما يقول تعالى لنا ونحن حجاج بيته يعلمنا ويرشدنا،  يقول:  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ  [البقرة:200] أكملتموها،  أتممتموها، أحرمتم وطفتم ووقفتم بعرفة، ونزلتم للضيافة الإلهية في منى  ثلاثة أيام، للتهيؤ للعودة إلى الديار،  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ   [البقرة:200] فماذا تفعلون؟ قال:  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:200]  اذكروا الله بألسنتكم: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، الحمد لله،  هذا ذكر الله. فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءَكُمْ  [البقرة:200]  أي: يا من كنتم تجتمعون في منى للمفاخرة والمباهاة وإنشاد الأشعار والتباهي  بالقبيلة وزعمائها في عهد الظلام عهد الجاهلية! اذكروا الله كما كنتم  تذكرون آباءكم، إذ كانوا كفرة مشركين لا يعرفون الله، فيذكرون آباءهم  وأجدادهم: هذا فعل كذا، وهذا فعل كذا. أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا  [البقرة:200]  أي نعم، بل أشد ذكراً؛ لأن ذكر الله يرفعهم، وذكر الآباء والأجداد يهبط  بهم، ولكن من باب أنكم كنتم أيام منى تتفاخرون ثلاثة أيام وتذكرون أجدادكم  فالآن اذكروا ربكم أشد ذكراً.ومن ثم فطول الليل والنهار ونحن في ذكر الله،  لا سيما عند رمي الجمرات: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر سبع مرات، وننزل  إلى الثانية مثل ذلك، وإلى الثالثة مثل ذلك، وكلنا ذكر، وإذا صلينا  الصلوات الخمس من ظهر يوم العيد إلى عصر اليوم الثالث ونحن في بيوت الله في  الشرق في الغرب في كل مكان، ما إن نسلم من الصلاة حتى نقول جهراً: الله  أكبر .. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر .. الله أكبر  .. الله أكبر ولله الحمد، ثلاث مرات في العالم بأسره. والحمد لله، فهل  استجبنا لربنا أم لا؟  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ  [البقرة:200]  فماذا تفعلون؟  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءَكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ  ذِكْرًا [البقرة:200].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا وما له في الآخرة من خلاق)                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم قال تعالى مزيحاً الستار عن صورة:  فَمِنَ النَّاسِ  مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:200] طيلة ما هو في  الحج وهو يسأل الله الزوجة، الولد، البقرة، الشاة، المنصب، الوظيفة، لا  يسأل الله سوى هذه والعياذ بالله! هابط لاصق بالأرض، نسي الله والدار  الآخرة مرة واحدة، همه حين يرفع كفيه: يا رب! زوجني، يا رب! انصرني على  فلان، يا رب! أكثر إبلي وغنمي، وهل هذا موجود؟ والله! إنه لموجود، أيخبر  الله تعالى وتشك؟!  فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي  الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:200] ماذا؟ الذي بينت لكم،  وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ  مِنْ خَلاقٍ  [البقرة:200] أي: من نصيب، همه الدنيا، تطلع الشمس أو يطلع  النهار وتقبل البشرية على العمل و(95%) لا يسألون الله إلا الدنيا، مع أنها  زائلة وفانية ومنتنة وعفنة، كلها بلاء وشر، ومع هذا فكل الطاقات والجهود  للدنيا، وعلة هذا الكفر والجهل، الكافرون كافرون، والمؤمنون جهلة ما  يعرفون.هذا إخبار العليم الحكيم أم لا؟  فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ   [البقرة:200] أبداً، مصيره عالم الشقاء إلى الأبد.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى:  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي  الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   [البقرة:201] اللهم اجعلنا منهم. والذي يسمع هذه الدعوة في المجلس وما كان  يحفظها ولم يحاول أن يحفظها الليلة ويعود بها إلى بيته ويدعو بها؛ بشروه  بأنه لا شيء، وأنه ميت، ولا تنزعجوا، فهذا الواقع.كيف بدعوة يعلمها الله  أولياءه، ويبشرهم بقبولها وأنت لا تبالي بها؟ تقول: امش إلى المقهى خير لك!  ما هذا مقامك.هذه الدعوة هي قوله تعالى:  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:201]  حتى لو كانت على غير لغتك، فسهل عليك أن تحفظها، ما هي؟  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا  فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ  النَّارِ  [البقرة:201]، لا دعوة أجمع من هذه الدعوة، إذا أعطاك حسنة  الدنيا فلا تسأل عن الأبناء والزوجة والإخوان والصلاح والطهر، وإذا أعطاك  حسنة الآخرة فالجنة، ووقاك النار وصرفك عنها، فماذا بقي لك؟ وهذا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا يدخل الجنة يوم الحشر والحساب رجل قبله قط،  أول من يدخل الجنة، لا إبراهيم ولا موسى ولا عيسى، كان إذا طاف في عُمَره  أو في حجه يختم الشوط بهذه الدعوة، يبدأ بالحجر الأسود ويطوف، عندما يقاربه  يدعو الله بهذه الدعوة:  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي  الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:201] في كل شوط، وهو  مبشر بالجنة، هو صاحب المفتاح بإذن الله، ونحن نطوف ولا نذكرها!   وَمِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:201] اللهم اجعلنا منهم  مَنْ يَقُولُ  [البقرة:201]  في تلك الأيام المشرقة أيام الحج:  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   [البقرة:201].                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [البقرة:202] الأشراف السامون الأعلون،  لأنه أشار إليهم بكاف البعد،  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا  وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  [البقرة:202] لهم نصيب عظيم مما كسبوا من  الصالحات، من الإيمان والعمل الصالح،  وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   [البقرة:202] يعني: موقفهم في ذلك اليوم الذي طوله خمسون ألف سنة يدخلون  الجنة في فترة كما بين الصبح والظهر؛ لأن الله سريع الحساب.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه)                
**
           ثم يقول تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ   [البقرة:203] هذا أمر الله أم لا؟ موجه إلى من؟ إلى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، حتى  ولو لم يكن في الحج، أما قدمنا أن تلك الأيام الثلاثة يذكر الله فيها في  العالم بأسره بعد الصلوات الخمس؟ إذا سلمنا من صلاة الصبح نقول: أستغفر  الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، ثم نقول: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله  إلا الله، الله أكبر، الله أكبر ولله الحمد، والمسجد كله دوي بهذا في  العالم بأسره ثلاثة أيام. وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ   [البقرة:203] من بين العدد؟ الموكل ببيان كلام الله هو رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، معدودات عداً، يوم العيد ويومان بعده.                                 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم إليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى)                                                                                                    
**
                               قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ  عَلَيْهِ [البقرة:203] بمعنى: تعجل السفر والعودة إلى أهله، أفاض وحلق  واستراح، فيجوز له في ثاني يوم أن يرمي الجمرة ويودع، يطوف بالبيت ولا شيء  عليه.  وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ  [البقرة:203] إلى اليوم الثالث حتى رمى الجمرات  بعد العصر أو بعد الظهر فليودع ويخرج. يقول تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ  فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [البقرة:203] ما هي هذه الأيام المعدودات؟ أيام  التشريق الثلاثة، لم قيل فيها: أيام التشريق؟ لأنا نشرق فيها الغنم  نذبحها، فمتى نذبح الذبائح؟ أيام التشريق، وأيام التشريق هي يوم العيد  وثلاثة أيام بعده.قال:  وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ  [البقرة:203] ما استعجل  فَلا  إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  [البقرة:203] فلا إثم على الأول ولا الثاني، مع ملاحظة   لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:203] لا يقل قائل: لقد نفى الله عني الإثم في هذا  اليوم، فدعنا نفسق ونفجر! وإنما لمن اتقى الله، فلم يخرج عن طاعته، ولم  يفسق عن أمره. فبعض الجهلة يقول: هذا اليوم ما فيه شيء، لا إثم علينا،  ويشرب المحرم، أو يأكل الحرام، أو ينهش عرض المؤمن أو يسلب ماله، يقول: هذا  اليوم ما فيه إثم! فهل انتبهتم لهذا الاحتراس أم لا؟                                                                      

** سبب الأمر بالتقوى في قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله)                                                                                                    
**
                                يقول تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ  مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ  تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   [البقرة:203] لم يأمر بالتقوى دائماً؟ لن تنتظم حياة البشرية على سطح هذه  الأرض إلا على قانون تقوى الله عز وجل، إن اتقوا الله فلا سرقة، ولا خيانة،  لا حرب، لا كذب، لا خداع، لا غش، لا باطل، لا ظلم، لا جور، لأن تقوى الله  تورث هذا الكمال. وإن فسقوا فما اتقوا الله فيا ويلهم، حياتهم حياة  الحيوانات والبهائم يأكل بعضها بعضاً، وهل يذكر السامعون منزلة التقوى؟ إن  بها تتحقق ولاية الله للعبد، فالإيمان أولاً، وتقوى الله ثانياً، فأيما  بشري على الإطلاق أبيض أو أصفر آمن حق الإيمان واتقى الله فقد أصبح من  أولياء الله، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62] من هم؟   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63].إذاً: بم تتحقق ولاية  الله؟ بالإيمان وتقوى الرحمن، هل يمكن أن يوالي الله عبداً ما آمن به ولا  اتقاه؟ والله! ما كان.                                                                      

** سبب سعي العدو لصرف المسلمين عن مدارسة القرآن الكريم                                                                                                    
**
                                الآن عرفتم أنتم ما لم يعرفه آباؤكم وأجدادكم، قبل هذه  الحركة الإصلاحية كنت تدخل إلى القاهرة المعزية أو إلى دمشق أو كراتشي أو  إسطنبول عاصمة العالم الإسلامي، تدخل وتلتقي بمواطن فتقول: يا أخي! أنا  أتيت زائراً من بلاد بعيدة، فدلني من فضلك على ولي من أولياء هذه البلاد.  فوالله! ما يقودك إلا إلى قبر عليه قبة وضريح، ولا يفهم أن في أسطنبول  والقاهرة ولياً يمشي في الشارع! فهل فهمتم هذه؟ فالشيخ يحلف على علم، ما  نعرف ولياً إلا من عبد فذبحت له الذبائح، وأقسم باسمه، والتف حوله النساء  والرجال، وعكفوا عليه وزاروه، هذا هو الولي! ومن يكذب هذا فليرفع رأسه  وليراجع التاريخ. وما هو السبب؟ من فعل بنا هذا؟ هل سيدنا علي ؟ هل الإمام  مالك ؟ هل الإمام أبو حنيفة ؟ من فعل بنا هذا؟ الثالوث الأسود، ما الثالوث  الأسود؟! ذاك المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى.لم تكون هذا الثالوث؟  للانتقام، فعرش كسرى أسقطه الإسلام، واليهود حرموا من آمالهم وما كانوا  يأملونه، والنصارى غشيهم نور الإسلام، فصاح الرهبان والقسس وقالوا: ما بقي  لنا وجود، فهيا نتعاون مع الموتورين، فوجدوا عبد الله بن سبأ الزعيم  اليهودي، وفلاناً وفلاناً وكونوا منظمة عالمية لضرب الإسلام.ونجحوا، ومن  مظاهر نجاحهم أن القرآن الكريم الذي هو روح ولا حياة بدونه، والله الذي  سماه روحاً:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا   [الشورى:52]، وما حيي المسلمون في القرون الذهبية -والله- إلا على القرآن؛  لأنه روح، وما كانت تلك الأشعة وذلك الكمال البشري إلا على روح القرآن،  فالقرآن روح حييت به هذه الأمة، وخاصة العرب الذين كانوا لاصقين بالأرض لا  وجود لهم ولا قيمة. فقالوا: ماذا نصنع بالقرآن؟ لا يمكن أن نأخذه من قلوبهم  أبداً، هذا يحفظه النساء والرجال، فما هناك حيلة أبداً إلا أننا نحتال  عليهم حتى يتخلوا عنه ويتركوه للموتى، فلا يجتمع اثنان على قراءة آية  وتدبرها وفهم مراد الله منها، ونجحوا، فمضت قرون عدة والعالم الإسلامي لا  يجتمع فيه الناس على القرآن إلا على الموتى. أيها الأحداث! اسألوا كبار  الشيوخ يعلموكم، لا يجتمع اثنان ولا عشرة على تلاوة آية وتدبرها، وفهم مراد  الله منها؛ للنهوض والعمل بما فيها أبداً، إذا مررت بحي في طرف وسمعت  القرآن يقرأ فاعلم أن ميتاً هنا فقط، فهل نجحوا أم لا؟ نجحوا، وإلا فكيف  مزقونا واستبدوا بنا واستعمرونا وجهلونا واستغلونا وأذلونا، كيف ما نجحوا؟  هل سنن الله تتبدل؟ فالروح سلبوها فمتنا.الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول لـابن مسعود : ( اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن. فيعجب عبد الله فيقول:  أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟! فيقول: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري )، وأنتم أيها  الحاضرون هل رأيتم رجلاً قال لأخيه: تعال اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن؟! تحت  ظل شجرة، أو جدار أو في المسجد أو في المصنع؟ أبداً! لأننا ورثنا هذه  القاعدة: القرآن تفسيره صوابه خطأ، وخطؤه كفر، فحرموا أمة الإسلام من الروح  فماتت.فهذه مسألة واضحة أم لا؟ ولأن تتعلم هذا خير لك من خمسين ألف ريال  تعود بها إلى بيتك أو إلى بلدك إن كنت ذا روح ترقى إلى السماء.                                                                      

** سبب سعي العدو في حصر الولاية في الموتى                                                                                                    
**
                                والثانية: لماذا حصروا ولاية الله في الموتى؟ كيف تفسر هذه  الظاهرة الاجتماعية السياسية؟ ما هو السر؟ حصروا الولاية في الموتى،  أتدرون لماذا؟ أعلمكم بإذن ربي أنهم يريدون أن يستبيحوا فروج نسائنا  وأموالنا وأعراضنا ودمائنا؛ لأنهم لا يخافون منا، فما نحن بأولياء! أما  الولي فترتعد فرائصهم منه؛ لأن الله تعالى قال: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد  آذنته بالحرب )، حتى إن الرجل إذا فجر لا يمر بقبر الولي، يخاف، وتحلفه  بالله فيحلف بالله سبعين مرة، وتقول: احلف بسيدي فلان فما يحلف، يخاف، حتى  إن القضاة أصبحوا يحلفون بالأولياء، يقولون: دفاعاً عن حقوق الناس! يقول  له: احلف بالله فيحلف سبعين مرة، ويقول: احلف بالسيد فلان فما يحلف، فماذا  أصنع أنا القاضي؟ أنا مسئول عن رد الحقوق والمحافظة عليها.إذاً: فلما حصروا  الولاية في الموتى فالأحياء ما هم بأولياء، سب، اشتم، مزق، قل، افعل بهم،  احتل عليهم، امكر بهم، ولا تخف، فما هم بأولياء، فزال الأمن والطهر والإخاء  والمودة والولاء، وأصبح المسلمون كالبهائم يأكل بعضهم بعضاً، إلا من رحم  الله؛ لأنك لو عرفت أن هذا ولي فلن تستطيع حتى أن تفتح عينيك فيه، هذا ولي  الله، والله يقول:( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، فجاءوا فقلبوا  الوضع وحصروا الولاية في الأموات، كما حصروا القرآن في الأموات، تمشي إلى  الضريح فتجد الناس حوله ليلة الجمعة أو الإثنين وترى البكاء والتمرغ  والدعاء والصياح أكثر من الطائفين بالبيت!وكم سنة ونحن نصرخ هذا الصراخ:  لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياًولكن لا حياة لمن تناديما زلنا في اضطرابات وشكوك  وأوهام، وبعضنا يقول: هذا الشيخ عميل، هذا كذا، يقولون كلاماً يعجز عنه  الشيطان وإن كان هو الذي يمليه، ولا شيء إلا لصرف النفوس عن الهدى؛ ليبقى  الضلال والفساد كما هو.وا حر قلباه ممن قلبه شبم.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
**
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! إليكم شرح هذه الآيات في  الكتاب.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح كلمات:  قضيتم: أديتم وفرغتم منها ]،  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ   [البقرة:200] كيف قضيناها؟ أديناها وفرغنا منها.[ المناسك ] في قوله تعالى:   فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ [البقرة:200] واحدها منسك، [ جمع منسك،  وهي عبادات الحج المختلفة ] من الإحرام إلى الرمل إلى الطواف، إلى الوقوف  بعرفة، إلى المبيت بمزدلفة، هذه كلها مناسك أم لا؟ الواحد منسك، بمعنى: أنه  مطهر، يطهر الروح البشرية، كلما تقوم بمنسك تطهر نفسك. [ الخلاق: الحظ  والنصيب ]،  وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ [البقرة:200] أي: من  نصيب.[ حسنة ] في قوله تعالى: رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً  [البقرة:201] [ الحسنة: كل ما يسر ولا يضر ]، عبارة لطيفة، كل ما يسر ولا  يضر؛ فشيء يسر ويضر ما هو بحسنة، بل سيئة، ويوجد ما يضر ولا يسر بالمرة،  وهذه أقبح سيئة، فالحسنة [ كل ما يسر ولا يضر من زوجة صالحة وولد صالح ورزق  حلال، وحسنة الآخرة: النجاة من النار ودخول الجنان ].[  وَقِنَا  [البقرة:201] ] يقال: وقاه يقيه وقاية، والوقاية: ما تقي به نفسك من الشمس  أوالحر والبرد، فقنا بمعنى: [ احفظنا ونجنا من عذاب النار ].[ نصيب: حظ  وقسط من أعمالهم الصالحة ودعائهم الصالح.الأيام المعدودات: أيام التشريق  الثلاثة بعد يوم العيد. تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ [البقرة:203] بمعنى: رمى  اليوم الأول والثاني وسافر ]، هذا معنى (تعجل)، ويوم العيد لا يحسب.[   وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ [البقرة:203]: رمى للأيام الثلاثة كلها. فَلا إِثْمَ  عَلَيْهِ [البقرة:203] أي: لا ذنب في التعجل ولا في التأخر. لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:203]: للذي اتقى ربه بعدم ترك واجب أوجبه أو فعل حرام حرمه.  (تحشرون): تجمعون للحساب والجزاء يوم القيامة ]. فقوله تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ [البقرة:203] من  يحشرنا؟ الملائكة، فنحن مشتتون في الأرض، من يحشرنا ويقودنا إلى ساحة فصل  القضاء والحكم الإلهي؟ الملائكة:  يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  صَفًّا [النبأ:38] وهل هناك من يهرب؟ فهذه المفردات يستعين بها الطالب على  الفهم اللغوي.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                                الآن تسمعون الشرح في الآيات، وهذا كتاب (أيسر التفاسير)  هو أسهل التفاسير، أقول لكم: درسنا التفاسير وتصفحنا وعرفنا ولا يوجد تفسير  بهذا المستوى في السهولة واليسر والبيان أبداً، ولا تقولوا: الشيخ يمدح  كتابه، نقول هذا من أجل أن يفهم العالم الإسلامي، أما أنا فماذا أستفيد؟  فأجري عند الله.والله! إن المفروض أن يدرس هذا في كل العالم الإسلامي، إذ  لابد من فهم مراد الله من كلامه، فإذا كان هذا التفسير يشرح بسهولة ويبين  بيقين وسلامة العقيدة قبل كل شيء، لا خرافة لا ضلالة لا تدجيل لا حكايات لا  قصص لا أعاجيب، فلم لا يجتمع عليه المسلمون؟ حين يحيون إن شاء الله سيتم  هذا.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ بهذه الآيات  الأربع انتهى الكلام على أحكام الحج ]، هذا آخر كلام في الحج في هذه الآيات  من سورة البقرة، [ ففي الآية الأولى -وهي رقم مائتين- يرشد تعالى المؤمنين  إذا فرغوا من مناسكهم بأن رموا جمرة العقبة ونحروا وطافوا طواف الإفاضة  واستقروا بمنى للراحة والاستجمام أن يكثروا من ذكر الله تعالى عند رمي  الجمرات وعند الخروج من الصلوات ذكراً مبالغاً في الكثرة منه على النحو  الذي كانوا في الجاهلية يذكرون فيه مفاخر آبائهم وأحساب أجدادهم. وبين  تعالى حالهم، وهي أن منهم من همه الدنيا وهو لا يسأل الله تعالى إلا ما  يهمه منها، وهذا كان عليه أكثر الحجاج في الجاهلية، وأن منهم من يسأل الله  تعالى خير الدنيا والآخرة وهم المؤمنون الموحدون، فيقول تعالى عنهم:   رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا  عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [البقرة:201]، وهذا متضمن تعليم المؤمنين وإرشادهم إلى  هذا الدعاء الجامع والقصد الصالح النافع، فلله الحمد والمنة. وفي الآية  الثانية بعد المائتين يخبر تعالى أن لأهل الدعاء الصالح -وهم المؤمنون  الموحدون- لهم نصيب من الأجر على أعمالهم التي كسبوها في الدنيا، وهو تعالى  سريع الحساب فيعجل لهم تقديم الثواب وهو الجنة. وفي الآية الثالثة بعد  المائتين يأمر تعالى عباده الحجاج المؤمنين بذكره تعالى في أيام التشريق  عند رمي الجمار وبعد الصلوات الخمس قائلين: الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا  الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ثلاث مرات إلى عصر اليوم الثالث في  أيام التشريق. ثم أخبرهم الله تعالى بأنه لا حرج على من تعجل السفر إلى  أهله بعد رمي اليوم الثاني، كما لا حرج على من تأخر فرمى في اليوم الثالث،  فقال تعالى:  فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ  تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ [البقرة:203]، فالأمر على التخيير، وقيد  نفي الإثم بتقواه عز وجل، فمن ترك واجباً أو فعل محرماً فإن عليه إثم  معصيته ولا يطهره منها إلا التوبة، فنفي الإثم مقيد بالتعجل وعدمه فقط ]،  أما مع الإثم فما ينفى إلا بالتوبة، [ فكان قوله تعالى:  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [البقرة:203] قيداً جميلاً، ولذا أمرهم بتقواه عز وجل ونبههم إلى مصيرهم  الحتمي وهو الوقوف بين يديه سبحانه وتعالى، فليستعدوا لذلك اليوم بذكره  وشكره والحرص على طاعته ].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
**
                               هذه الآيات بعد تفسيرها نستخرج منها درراً غالية، وهذا مما  امتاز به هذا التفسير. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب الذكر بمنى عند رمي  الجمرات؛ إذ يكبر مع كل حصاة قائلاً: الله أكبر.ثانياً: فضيلة الذكر  والرغبة فيه لأنه من محاب الله تعالى ]، الله يحب الذكر، وكيف لا وقد أمر  به فقال:  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ  [البقرة:203]؟ثالثاً: فضيلة سؤال الله  تعالى الخيرين، وعدم الاقتصار على أحدهما، وشره الاقتصار على طلب الدنيا  وحدها. رابعاً: فضيلة دعاء (ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا  عذاب النار)، فهي جامعة للخيرين معاً؛ فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا  طاف بالبيت يختم بها كل شوط ]، ولا تفهم أن هذا خاص بالطواف، كل يوم ندعو  بهذا الدعاء ليلاً ونهاراً. [ خامساً: وجوب المبيت ثلاث ليال بمنى ووجوب  رمي الجمرات؛ إذ بها يتأتى ذكر الله في الأيام المعدودات وهي أيام  التشريق.سادساً: الرخصة في التعجل لمن رمى اليوم الثاني. سابعاً: الأمر  بتقوى الله وذكر الحشر والحساب والجزاء؛ إذ هذا الذكر يساعد على تقوى الله  عز وجل ].أنا أقول دائماً: أتحدى أن يستطيع أحد أن يذكر الله بقلبه ولسانه  ويمد يده ليسرق؟ هل يذكر الله بقلبه ولسانه وينظر إلى امرأة مرت بين يديه  ويتابعها بالنظر؟ والله! ما كان. هل يستطيع أحد أن يذكر الله بلقبه ولسانه  ويذبح أخاه؟ مستحيل، فلهذا لا حصانة أكثر من الذكر، ولن يقع في المعاصي  والجرائم إلا تارك لذكر الله وناسيه. وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (129) 
الحلقة (136)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (94) 

ضرب الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم مثلاً لأهل الإيمان الصادق وأهل النفاق،  فضرب عز وجل لنبيه وللمؤمنين معه مثلاً لأهل النفاق بالأخنس بن شريق، وأنه  يحسن كلامه حتى يعجب المؤمنين ويشهد الله على ذلك الكلام، لكنه إذا فارق  مجالس المؤمنين تولى في الأرض بالمعاصي والموبقات والفساد الذي يؤدي لرفع  رحمة الله عن العباد والبلاد، أما أهل الإيمان فقد ضرب لهم مثلاً في صهيب  الرومي رضوان الله عليه؛ لأنه باع نفسه وماله في الدنيا لله عز وجل، وطلباً  لرضوانه تعالى، وهذان المثلان هما لكل مؤمن صادق الإيمان، ولكل منافق مريض  القلب والوجدان.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله  عز وجل رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). وها نحن مع هذه الآيات القرآنية  الكريمة من سورة البقرة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ  مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ  عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ   *  وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى  سَعَى فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ  أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ  الْمِهَادُ   *  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ  مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [البقرة:204-207].                               

** ذكر من نزلت فيهما الآيات الكريمات                                                                                                   * *

                                هذه الآيات الأربع نزلت في شخصيتين إحداهما ملعونة  وثانيتهما مرحومة، الأولى شخصية الأخنس بن شريق من شياطين المشركين،  والثانية في صهيب الرومي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، فهيا نتأمل الكلمات الإلهية  كلمة كلمة.  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ  الْخِصَامِ  [البقرة:204] من القائل؟ الله، يخاطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ونحن أتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم يتناولنا الخطاب يتناولنا إذا آمنا  حق الإيمان وأسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله. ومن الناس شخصية عفنة خبيثة منتنة،  لأنه ما بعد الكفر وسخ ولا دنس، فكيف إذا أضيف إليه المكر والتمرد والكذب  والنفاق؟ والصيغة صيغة تعجب:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ  فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:204] إذا تكلم في الدنيا: في الطبخ في  التجارة في الحرب تعجب بكلامه لبراعته وطلاقة لسانه، كلامه عجب.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام)                                                                                                   * *

                                وإذا تكلم يشهد الله يقول: الله يشهد أني ما قلت إلا حقاً،  يشهد الله أنه كذا وكذا وهو كاذب، وإنما يريد التمويه والتغطية والتضليل.   وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ   [البقرة:204] بارع في الخصومة شديد قوي؛ لأن إبليس يمده بالطاقة. وقوله  تعالى:  وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ  [البقرة:204] استنبطنا  منه أن المؤمن إذا قال: أشهد الله على كذا، الله يشهد أني كذا، الله يعلم؛  فاحذر يا عبد الله أن تكون كاذباً فتقع في هذه الهاوية، فلا تقل: أشهد  الله على ما قلت، الله يشهد على ما قلت، الله يعلم أني كذا، ينبغي أن تكون  صادقاً وإلا فهي الحالقة، لأن هذا المسلك سلكه الأخنس ، واسمع ما توعده  الله.  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:204] أي: إذا تكلم في أمور الحياة -اللباس الطعام  الحكم الدولة- تعجب، بيان وفصاحة، ويؤكد أقواله وآراءه بكلمة: يشهد الله  على كذا، أشهد الله، الله يعلم، حتى يموه ويغرق الناس في الأوهام والباطل،  والله فضحه شر فضيحة.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

            وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى  [البقرة:205] أو حكم وساد واستولى  سَعَى  فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ   [البقرة:205] الحرث كل ما يحرث ويزرع من الحبوب والثمار إلى غير ذلك،  والنسل كل الحيوانات كالإبل البقر، المهم أنه يدمر الحياة. وأيضاً:   وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى  [البقرة:205] رجع من مجلسه وانصرف عنه وغاب عن حضرتك  أهلك الحرث والنسل، فكيف إذا تولى بمعنى حكم وتسلط؟ يدمر الحياة كلها،   وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ  [البقرة:205] ويكرهه، وإذا كره الفساد  كره المفسد من باب أولى، إذ هو الذي جر الفساد وأتى به، والفساد في الأرض  يكون بالشرك والمعاصي، تتعفن وتصبح بلاء وشراً ولا خير فيها إذا ساد الشرك  وعبد غير الله وعصي الله عز وجل بمخالفة أوامره ونواهيه. قرية يدخلها شخص  يروج فيها الباطل والمنكر والبدعة والضلالة فإنه يفسدها، قرية يأتي تاجر  يبيع فيها أشرطة الدعارة والخلاعة فقد أفسدها، وهكذا لا يتم فساد في الأرض  إلا بالشرك والمعاصي، ومن قال: لا؛ فليتفضل ليرينا أرضاً طالحة لم يشرك  أهلها ولم يعصوا الله عز وجل.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           وقوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ  [البقرة:206] يقول له من  يعرفه، من ينصح له، من يوجهه من قريب أو زميل أو مسئول: اتق الله يا فلان،  لا تقل هذا الكلام، لا تفعل هذا الفعل، فكيف يكون موقفه؟ قال:  أَخَذَتْهُ  الْعِزَّةُ  [البقرة:206] وتعنتر وتعالى وغضب ورد عليه،  أَخَذَتْهُ  الْعِزَّةُ  [البقرة:206] مصحوبة  بِالإِثْمِ  [البقرة:206] لأنه مريض  الباطن ما يطيق ولا يتحمل، أما المؤمن فإذا زلت قدمه، إذا قال كلمة سوء،  إذا تحرك حركة يكرهها الله، إذا قال قولاً لا يحبه الله وقيل له: اتق الله،  أما تخاف الله؟ فعلى الفور يستغفر الله ويتطامن ويعتذر. أما هذا المريض  بالشرك والكفر والفساد في الأرض فإذا قلت: اتق الله تأخذه العزة بطيارة  الإثم وتعلو به في مجالات الفساد والدمار، لا يطيق كلمة (اتق الله).فخذ أنت  هذا الميزان، إذا لاحظ أخوك خطأً منك وقال: اتق الله يا فلان، كيف تقول  هذه الكلمة؟ فانظر إلى حالك: إن اشتد غضبك واحمرت عيناك وصحت فإنك من هذا  النوع، وإن أنت قلت: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، علمت  أنك من أهل الكمال، هذا ميزان. وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ  أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ  [البقرة:206] هذا  الجزاء يكفيه، أما يكفيه جهنم؟  وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [البقرة:206] هي،  تمهد له.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوف بالعباد)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

            وَمِنَ النَّاسِ  [البقرة:207] من هذا؟ هذا صهيب الرومي ، قصة  صهيب ستأتي، هذا أسلم في مكة، وكان -كما تعرفون- في جوار أحد أهل مكة؛ لأنه  رومي من بلاد الروم، وأسلم، وتاقت نفسه إلى الهجرة وأراد أن يهاجر، فخرج  فاعترضته قوات قريش في الطريق: إلى أين؟ قال: إلى محمد؟ قالوا: لن تخرج حتى  تدلنا أين وضعت مالك، أما أن تخرج بنفسك ومالك فلا! فأطلعهم على كل دراهمه  ودنانيره، وخرج لا يملك شيئاً، وما إن رآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقد أقبل بوجهه حتى قال: ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى، ربح البيع أبا يحيى )، باع  كل الدنيا من أجل الله، وفيه نزل:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي   [البقرة:207] أي: يبيع  نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:207] أي: طلباً لرضا الله عز وجل،  وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   [البقرة:207]، ما تركه الله، أعزه وأكرمه وأصبح من خيرة الناس في مدينة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد سبق أن علمنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بقوله: ( من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه ). وجرب، فمنذ حوالي ثلاثين  سنة لما بدأت فتنة الربا كان البنك الأهلي، وكانوا يعملون سراً، فقد كان  الربا ممنوعاً، لكن كانوا يرابون بالحيلة، وانكشفت القضية لنا وكتبنا  (رسالة إلى اللاعبين بالنار)، من هم اللاعبون بالنار؟ المرابون، وتململ  الناس وانكشفت العورة، كانوا يعملون سراً. وكان أحد الطلبة في الحلقة  موظفاً عندهم بأربعمائة ريال، فقال: إذاً: من الآن لن أعود، وانقطع وجاءنا  بعد أيام وبشرنا بأنه أعطاه الله أفضل مما ترك، وقلنا: الحمد لله، صدق رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه ) .                                                                  

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الآن أسمعكم الآيات مرة أخرى فتأملوا: وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ  يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:204] يعني: إذا  قال في شئون الحياة الدنيا، قال:  وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي  قَلْبِهِ  [البقرة:204] أنه صادق وأنه يحبكم وأنه وأنه،  وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ  الْخِصَامِ  [البقرة:204] فتميزت هذه الشخصية بين الناس الآن.  وَإِذَا  تَوَلَّى  [البقرة:205] عن مجلسك وانصرف، أو تولى فحكم وأدار شيئاً  سَعَى  فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ   [البقرة:205]، الآن يهلكون النسل، ليس نسل البهائم، يريدون أن يهلكوا نسل  البشر، بتحديد الأولاد وتنظيم الولادة وكذا، هذا إهلاك للنسل البشري هو مثل  إهلاك النسل الحيواني: الإبل والبقر والغنم، والقرآن عجب، فهذا النوع  والله! ليوجد الآن، وهذه الشخصيات بالآلاف، يعجبك قوله في مسائل الدنيا،   وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ  [البقرة:204] أني صادق ومحب  لكم وأريد خيركم وكمالكم وسعادتكم،  وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ   *   وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى  [البقرة:204-205] استقل وأدار فإنه يسعى في الأرض  بالفساد  لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لا  يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ   *  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ  الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ  [البقرة:205-206] لم يقل: أستغفر الله، ولا: أتوب  إليه، ولا يندم أبداً، بل يبقى مصمماً، إذاً:  فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ  وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   *  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ   [البقرة:206-207] يبيعها، باع نفسه لله، يذبح يصلب يقتل يخرج من ماله من  بيته من أهله لوجه الله:  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:207]، همه  وطلبه أن يرضى الله عنه، هذه أسمى غاية وأعلى هدف.   وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ  [البقرة:207] معناه: أن الله لا يضيعه، هل ضيع صهيباً  الرومي؟ خرج من مكة ليس معه إلا ثيابه عليه، وترك أمواله كلها في الخزانة  أو صندوق ودلهم عليه فأخذوه، فما ضيعه الله عز وجل.                                                                 
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                الآن تسمعون شرح الكلمات لتزدادوا معرفة. قال المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح الكلمات:  يُعْجِبُكَ   [البقرة:204]: يروق لك وتستحسنه ]، أعجبني كلامه: راق لي ومشى في جسمي  واستحليته واستعذبته. [  فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا [البقرة:204]: إذا تحدث  في أمور الدنيا ]، أما أمور الآخرة فليس لها بأهل ولا يعرف عنها شيئاً؛  لأنه لا يؤمن بما فيها، أما الدنيا فإذا تكلم عن التجارة والصناعة يبدع. [   أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ [البقرة:204] قوي الخصومة شديدها لذلاقة لسانه ]  وانطلاقه، خريج كلية السحر أو كلية الأدب، كلية إبليس، كلية القانون. [   تَوَلَّى [البقرة:205]: رجع وانصرف، أو كانت له ولاية ]، والقرآن حمال  الوجوه، هذه كلمة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، قال: (القرآن حمال  الوجوه)، الآية تحمل وجهين وثلاثة وكلها حق ومراد الله عز وجل؛ لأنه موجز،  ولو كانت تفسر الكلمة بما تحمله لأصبح القرآن لا يحفظ أبداً ولا تحمله إلا  الإبل أو السفن؛ فلهذا فيه إجمال عجب، وأهل البصيرة والمعرفة والنور  يستخرجون من الآية أنواراً،كـعلي بن أبي طالب ، فلهذا قال: (القرآن حمال  الوجوه). فانظر إلى قوله تعالى:  تَوَلَّى [البقرة:205]، فهو صالح لمعنى:  رجع من عندكم، أو تولى ولاية وأصبح يدير بلداً أو قرية أو جماعة. [   الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ [البقرة:205]: الحرث: الزرع مطلقاً ]، النخل يزرع  وكل الفواكه والخضار زرع، [ والنسل: الحيوان.  أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ  بِالإِثْمِ [البقرة:206]: أخذته الحمية والأنفة بذنوبه، فهو لا يتقي الله.   يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ [البقرة:207]: يبيع نفسه لله تعالى بالجهاد في سبيله  بنفسه وماله ]؛ إذ هاجر من مكة إلى المدينة ليجاهد مع رسول الله والمؤمنين.                                                                       

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى  الآيات ]، فهيا مع معنى الآيات نتدبرها مرة ثانية. قال: [ يخبر تعالى  رسوله والمؤمنين ]، فيقول تعالى:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ   [البقرة:204] يا رسولنا، ويعجبكم أيها المؤمنون من أتباعه صلى الله عليه  وسلم إن كنتم على منهجه، [ يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين عن حال المنافقين  والمؤمنين الصادقين ] في شخصية الأخنس وشخصية صهيب، وهو صالح لكل المنافقين  ولكل المؤمنين، [ فقال تعالى مخاطباً الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ومن  الناس منافق يحسن القول إذا قال يعجبك قوله لما عليه من طلاوة ورونق، وذلك  إذا تكلم في أمور الحياة الدنيا، بخلاف أمور الآخرة فإنه يجهلها وليس له  دافع ليقول فيها؛ لأنه كافر ]، ينافق بالإسلام يظهره ويبطن الكفر. [ وعندما  يحدث يشهد الله أنه يعتقد ما يقول ]، يقول: أشهد الله أني أحبك يا رسول  الله وأني مؤمن من المؤمنين، وهذا النوع موجود أمثاله بالملايين. قال: [  وعندما يحدث يشهد الله أنه يعتقد ما يقول، فيقول للرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: يعلم الله أني مؤمن وأني أحبك، ويشهد الله أني كذا وكذا، وإذا قام من  مجلسك يا رسولنا وانصرف عنك سعى في الأرض، أي: مشى فيها بالفساد ليهلك  الحرث والنسل بارتكاب عظائم الجرائم، فيمنع المطر وتيبس المحاصيل الزراعية  وتمحل الأرض وتموت البهائم وينقطع النسل، وعمله هذا مبغوض لله تعالى، فلا  يحبه ولا يحب فاعله ]. ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ هذه المعاصي والذنوب إذا عمت  وانتشرت ورضيها أهلها يعاقبهم الله عز وجل بالقحط والجدب وقلة المطر، فلا  محاصيل زراعية، والبهائم تموت نقمة من الله عز وجل، فإذا أخذ الناس يعصون  الله ويفجرون ويخرجون عن طاعته وطاعة رسوله يوماً بعد يوم فإنهم يستوجبون  نقمة الله، وبذلك يكونون هم الذين أهلكوا الحرث والنسل، هم الذين أفسدوا  الوضع بذنوبهم وآثامهم. وإن قلت: الكفار قد لا يمنعهم الله المطر؟ فالجواب:  كم مرة منعهم، ففي سنة من السنين أجدبت فرنسا جدباً لا نظير له، والله!  اضطروا إلى أن يقولوا للمسلمين: استسقوا لنا ليسقينا الله، واجتمع المسلمون  وصلوا في مساجدهم وسقاهم الله. فإقبال الناس على المعاصي متحدين غير  مبالين بما أحل الله ولا بما حرم، ويواصلون ذلك يجعلهم يتعرضون لنقمة  إلهية، ويصبحون هم الذين أفسدوا في الأرض ودمروها، ولهذا قلنا: الشرك  والمعاصي بهما يتم الفساد في البلاد والعباد. قال: [ كما أخبر تعالى أن هذا  المنافق إذا أُمر بمعروف أو نهي عن منكر فقيل له: اتق الله لا تفعل كذا،  اتق الله اترك كذا؛ تأخذه الأنفة والحمية بسبب ذنوبه التي هو متلبس بها،  فلا يتقي الله ولا يتوب إليه، فيكفيه جزاء على نفاقه وشره وفساده جهنم  يمتهدها فراشاً له يجلس عليها لا يبرح منها أبداً، ولبئس المهاد جهنم ]،  والمهاد: الفراش والمهد للطفل، فجهنم مهاد له يجلس عليها. [ كما يخبر تعالى  عن المؤمن الصادق ] هذا صهيب ، وهذه أمثلة فقط، فالأخنس انتهى وصهيب في  الملكوت الأعلى، ولكن القرآن الكريم كتاب هداية، فلنحذر أن نسلك سبيل  الأخنس أو نتخلى عن سبيل صهيب ، لنتبع سلوك صهيب ونبغض سلوك الأخنس بن شريق  ، ولهذا فالقرآن يبقى ما بقيت الحياة ثم يرفعه الله لأن المهمة انتهت؛ إذ  لا هداية بدون هذا الكتاب. قال: [ كما يخبر تعالى عن المؤمن الصادق فيقول:  من الناس رجل مؤمن صادق الإيمان باع نفسه وماله لله تعالى طلباً لمرضاته  والحياة في جواره في الجنة دار السلام ]، وهل بلغكم أن رائداً ارتادها؟ لقد  ارتادها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتجول في ساحاتها ووطئت أرضها قدماه  الشريفتان، وشاهد أنوارها وقصورها وحورها حتى امرأة عمر أيضاً، لما قص  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على عمر أنه رأى حوراء فقال: لمن هذه؟ قالوا:  هذه لـعمر ، قال: فغضضت بصري وانصرفت، خفت من غيرتك يا عمر ، قال: أعليك  أغار يا رسول الله؟إذاً: عمر كان غيوراً، لا يسمح لرجل أن ينظر إلى امرأته،  والذين هبطوا يقدمونها: تفضل هذه المدام صافحها، وهبطوا حتى أصبح زوجها  يجلس وهي ترقص في الحفل، فأين غيرة عمر ؟ ذهبت.فرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أول رائد للسماوات، أما هؤلاء الرواد فكالذباب حول السماء هذه، فأنى  لهم أن يخترقوا سماء واحدة والمسافة سمكها مسافة خمسمائة عام وأنت طائر.  حتى كذبة صعود القمر انتهت وانفضحت، والله! ما وضعوا أقدامهم على القمر ولا  وصلوا إليه، فالذي كانوا يزعمون صعوده كذبهم قبل أن يموت. قال: [ كما يخبر  تعالى عن المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه فيقول: من الناس رجل مؤمن صادق الإيمان  باع نفسه وماله لله تعالى طلباً لمرضاته والحياة في جواره في الجنة دار  السلام ]، هل بلغكم أن الله تعالى يدعو إلى الجنة؟ في سورة يونس يقول  تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُوا إِلَى دَارِ السَّلامِ [يونس:25] أن: هلموا  عباد الله إلى الجنة، ما وكل بذلك ملكاً، هو بنفسه يدعو إلى دار السلام،   وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُوا إِلَى دَارِ السَّلامِ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ [يونس:25] إلى صراط يصل به إلى الجنة، هو يدعو إلى  الجنة فكيف نصل؟ لا بد من طريق، ما هذا الطريق؟ والله! إنه الإسلام، الطريق  الموصل إلى الجنة والله! إنه للإسلام، ولا طريق آخر. وما دامت القضية عنده  أنه يهدي من يشاء فكيف نصنع؟ لقد شرحنا هذا وبيناه، فالذي يشاء الله  هدايته هو ذاك الذي يطلب الهداية ويبحث عنها ويرحل من أجلها ويترك طعامه  للحصول عليها، هذا الراغب هذا الطالب هو الذي يشاء الله هدايته، أما  المتكبر المستنكف الضاحك المستهزئ الساخر بالإيمان والمؤمنين فهذا الذي لا  يشاء الله هدايته. لأنك قد تقول: إذاً: ما دامت المشيئة له فما هناك حيلة،  لنترك الموضوع له! فلا تفهم هذا الفهم، فقد علمنا أنه من قرع بابه أدخله  ومن استنكف وأعرض طرده، من طلب الهداية اهتدى ومن أعرض عنها فلن يهتدي،   وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُوا إِلَى دَارِ السَّلامِ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ [يونس:25]، أي: الصراط الذي يصل إلى الجنة، فهو تعالى  يدعو إلى الجنة، وطريقها هو الإسلام، فمن شرح صدره له وانفتح قلبه ولبى  وقال: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله؛ مشى في الطريق، ومن أعرض أو لوى  رأسه واستكبر لا يهديه الله. قال: [ فقال تعالى:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ  يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ [البقرة:207] رحيم بهم، قيل: إن الرجل المنافق الذي تضمنت  الحديث عنه الآيات الثلاث هو الأخنس بن شريق ، وإن الرجل المؤمن الذي تضمنت  الحديث عنه الآية الرابعة هو صهيب بن سنان الرومي أبو يحيى ]، هذا قول، قد  لا يكون الأخنس بن شريق بالضبط ولا صهيباً بالضبط؛ لأن الله ما أخبر  عنهما، قال:  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ [البقرة:207] رجل في الأول والثاني، فلهذا  قلت: (قيل) بصيغة التضعيف، ما فيها الجزم. قال: [ قيل: إن الرجل المنافق  الذي تضمنت الحديث عنه الآيات الثلاث هو الأخنس بن شريق ، وإن الرجل المؤمن  الذي تضمنت الحديث عنه الآية الرابعة هو صهيب بن سنان الرومي أبو يحيى ؛  إذ المشركون لما علموا به أنه سيهاجر إلى المدينة ليلحق بالرسول وأصحابه  قالوا: لن تذهب بنفسك ومالك لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلن نسمح لك بالهجرة  إلا إذا أعطيتنا مالك كله، فأعطاهم كل ما يملك وهاجر، فلما وصل المدينة  ورآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى ، ربح  البيع أبا يحيى )] من أعلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ كيف اطلع؟ سبق  الوحي، فقال: ( ربح البيع )، وهل صهيب باع؟ أما قال تعالى:  وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي [البقرة:207] بمعنى: يبيع، شرى بمعنى: باع واشترى  كذلك، يصح هذا وذاك، إلا أن شراه في البيع واشتراه في الشراء في الغالب،  قال له: ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى ) وهنا يؤخذ منه أن الكنية الطيبة محمودة،  فإذا رأيت رجلاً يحب الكمال فكنه بأبي جميل.  وقد كانت كنية علي بن أبي  طالب (أبو تراب)، كناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو أبو الحسن ،  وإنما كناه بذلك لقصة لطيفة ظريفة؛ حيث طلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صهره  علياً زوج فاطمة لأمر ما، فقال: أي فاطمة ! أين علي ، أين بعلك؟ قالت: خرج،  قد يكون في المسجد، ما هناك إلا المسجد، فـعلي لهمه اضطجع ونام في المسجد  لا فراش وطاء، فعلاه التراب، فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( قم أبا  تراب ) ، فكان علي يقول: لا أحب إلي من هذه الكنية أبداً؛ إذ كناني بها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا جنرال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومفتي  المدينة والعرب بكلها ينام على الأرض في المسجد! فيا ويلنا: ننام على  الأسرة ونجلس على الفرش ونصلي على هذا ولا حمد ولا شكر!فلابد من كلمة  (الحمد لله) حارة تخرج من القلب على هذا الإنعام العجب كأننا في الجنة،  انظر إلى هذه الكواكب فوق رءوسنا، وهذه الفرش التي تحتنا، هذه المراكب  أمامنا نطير بها في السماء، كيف نحمد الله وكيف نشكره إن لم نظل طول يومنا  على قول: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله؟وأكثر من (95%) لا يذكرون  النعمة ولا يعرفها أحدهم ولا يقول: الحمد لله، أكل شرب لبس ركب هبط نكح ولا  يقول: الحمد لله، أموات وهم لا يشعرون، ما علة هذا؟ الجهل. وقد فاتتني  كلمة في درس الصباح؛ حيث كان موضوع الدرس الجهاد: أسباب الجهاد وأركان  الجهاد، فقلنا: على المسلمين أن يعدوا العتاد الحربي للجهاد، سواء كانوا  دولة واحدة أو متفرقين، هذه فريضة الله:  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ [الأنفال:60]، لكن لا بد أن يكون إعداد العدة  والرجال والتدريب من أجل الله ليعبد الله وحده، لا من أجل المال والتراب  والطين أبداً، فقط من أجل أن يعبد الله، فأولياؤه يحفظون حتى يعبدوا الله  أحراراً، ويدخل الآخرون في رحمة الله تعالى. ثم قلت: لم ما يجتمع المسلمون  في هذه الروضة؟ لو جاء الحكام واجتمعوا في روضة الرسول وبايعوا إمامهم  وقالوا: أنت إمام المسلمين، وأخذوا الدستور في أيديهم وأخذوا يطبقونه، ونحن  مستعدون أن نضع لهم الدستور في أربعين يوماً، ما يحتاجون إلى فلسفة ولا  فكر هراء، وتصبح أمة الإسلام أمة واحدة. فقيل: هذا بعيد كالمستحيل، وقد  طالبنا به وكتبنا رسالة وبعثناها للملوك والرؤساء منذ ثلاثين سنة فكأنما  وزعت على المقابر، وبقي شيء: وهو أن هذا الاجتماع لن يتم -والله- ولن يكون  إلا إذا أسلم شعوبهم ومحكوموهم قلوبهم لله تعالى.لن يأتي الحكام ويبايعون  إماماً في روضة الرسول عاصمة الإسلام الأولى إلا إذا أسلم شعوبهم قلوبهم  ووجوههم لله تعالى، فحينئذ يجدون أنفسهم متهيئين، أما والأمم والشعوب هابطة  تعبد الهوى والشهوة لاصقة بالأرض تعبد الضلالة والخرافة، ومن يتكلم في  الإسلام يبغض ويكره، فأنى لهم ؟ من سيدفعهم لهذا الاجتماع؟ مستحيل. وهل في  الإمكان أن يطهر المسلمون ويصفوا في مدة سنة؟ عدنا إلى بيت القصيد، والله  لو آمنوا حق الإيمان واجتمعوا في بيوت ربهم بنسائهم وأطفالهم كل ليلة فقط  من المغرب إلى العشاء يدرسون كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  أربعة أشهر لمحيت الفوارق، لا وطنية ولا حمية ولا حزبية ولا مذهبية،  ولأصبحوا كلمة واحدة بيتاً واحداً، وطهرت بلادهم وصفت وزالت تلك المخاوف،  لا فقر لا خبث لا خوف لا هم لا كرب لا حزن؛ لأن الله نفى عن أوليائه ذلك:   أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ [يونس:62]، ولتغيرت الحياة، ولله ما هي إلا أيام بعد أن  يبايعوا إمام المسلمين وتصبح البلاد الإسلامية كلها ولايات تابعة، ويصبح  القانون واحداً، والأمة قلبها واحد لا مذهبية ولا عنصرية ولا طائفية، بل  مسلم عنده قال الله وقال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. والفرص مواتية إلى أبعد  حد، أصبح العالم كالبلد الواحد، قبل ثلاثمائة سنة يستحيل هذا، أما الآن  ففي يوم واحد نطير في السماء، وكتاب واحد يطبع بملايين النسخ على قدر  المسلمين ويوضع في كل مسجد. لقد هممت أن أقولها والآن جاءت الفرصة، يستحيل  أن يجتمع حكام المسلمين على الحق والهدى والنور وشعوبهم هابطة لاصقة  بالأرض، فإذا قامت الشعوب وقالت: الله ربنا، واستقامت وأخذت بمنهج الله عز  وجل ورسوله ففي أربعين يوماً فقط يصبح المسلمون أمرهم واحد وعلى كلمة  واحدة. قال: [ والآيات وإن نزلت في شأن الأخنس وصهيب فإن العبرة بعموم  اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، فـالأخنس مثل سوء لكل من يتصف بصفاته، وصهيب مثل خير  وكمال لكل من يتصف بصفاته ]، اللهم اجعلنا من جماعة صهيب .                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                والآن مع هداية الآيات، هذه الآيات الأربع لها هداية تقودك  إلى الجنة. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية  الآيات:من هداية الآيات:[ أولاً: التحذير من الاغترار بفصاحة وبيان الرجل  إذا لم يكن من أهل الإيمان والإخلاص ]، أما إذا كان مؤمناً صادقاً مخلصاً  وأوتي فصاحة وبلاغة فهذا خير كثير، لكن الفاسق والكافر والمنافق لا تغتر  بفصاحته وبيانه.[ ثانياً: شر الناس من يفسد في الأرض بارتكاب الجرائم مما  يسبب فساداً وهلاكاً للناس والمواشي ] أيضاً. [ ثالثاً: قول الرجل: يعلم  الله، يشهد الله يعتبر يميناً، فليحذر المؤمن أن يقول ذلك وهو يعلم من نفسه  أنه كاذب ]، قلت لكم: هذه احذرها، لا تقل: يعلم الله كذا أو يشهد الله إلا  إذا كنت صادقاً؛ لأنها يمين. [ رابعاً: إذا قيل للمؤمن: اتق الله، يجب  عليه ألا يغضب أو يكره من أمره بالتقوى، بل عليه أن يعترف بذنبه ويستغفر  الله تعالى ويقلع عن المعصية فوراً ]؛ لأنه حي قادر على هذا. [ خامساً:  الترغيب في الجهاد بالنفس والمال، وجواز أن يخرج المسلم من كل ماله في سبيل  الله تعالى، ولا يعد ذلك إسرافاً ولا تبذيراً؛ إذ الإسراف والتبذير في  الإنفاق في المعاصي والذنوب ]، فـصهيب خرج من كل ماله يريد الله والدار  الآخرة، هل قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: أسرفت وبذرت، ما كان من حقك  أن تفعل هكذا، اصبر يا صهيب ولا تعط مالك للكفار؟ ماذا قال؟ قال: ( ربح  البيع أبا يحيى ، ربح البيع أبا يحيى )، اللهم اجعلنا من جماعة صهيب. وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (130) 
الحلقة (137)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (95) 


ينادي الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين آمراً إياهم بالدخول في الإسلام دخولاً  كلياً شاملاً، بحيث لا يتخيرون من أحكامه وشرائعه ولا يتشهون فيها، فما  وافق أهواءهم ومصالحهم قبلوه وعملوا به، وما لم يوافق ردوه أو تركوه  وأهملوه، ثم نهاهم سبحانه عن اتباع الشيطان في تحسين القبيح وتزيين المنكر،  إذ هو الذي زين لبعض مؤمني أهل الكتاب تعظيم السبت وتحريم أكل لحم الإبل  بحجة أن هذا ما كان عليه صلحاء بني إسرائيل، حيث أنساهم أن دين الإسلام جاء  مهيمناً على كل ما قبله من أديان.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله القرآن العظيم، رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ). حقق اللهم لنا هذا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك. وها نحن مع قول ربنا جل  ذكره وعظم سلطانه من سورة البقرة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ   *  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   *   هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ  الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ  الأُمُورُ  [البقرة:208-210].هذه الآيات عظيمة الشأن أيها المستمعون  والمستمعات، فهيا نكرر قراءتها ونتدبرها. يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:208] لبيك اللهم لبيك، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان  لأننا أحياء؛ إذ المؤمنون أحياء والكافرون أموات، فالله لا ينادي الأموات  ولكن ينادي الأحياء، الحمد لله أن كنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا الله الذي خلق كل  شيء وملك كل شيء وبيده كل شيء، ذاك الذي يحيي ويميت ويعز ويذل ويرفع ويضع  ويعطي ويمنع، ذاك الذي أمره أن يقول للشيء إذا أراده: (كن) فيكون. الله  الذي خلقنا ووهبنا عقولنا وأوجد الحياة كلها من أجلنا، وأوجد دار السلام  لنا وأوجد دار البوار لأعدائنا، هذا الله ينادينا، فكيف حال قلوبنا؟  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً   [البقرة:208] لا يتخلف منكم أحد، لهذا نادانا، نادانا لأن يأمرنا بأن ندخل  في الإسلام نساءً ورجالاً أحرارً وعبيداً، لم؟ إذ لا كمال ولا سعادة إلا  بالإسلام.  ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً  [البقرة:208] لا يتخلف رجل  ولا امرأة ولا شعب ولا قبيلة، هذا سبيل نجاتكم وسعادتكم، فالحمد لله، فأعظم  برحمة ربنا وحلمه! ينادينا ليأمرنا بما يسعدنا وينجينا من الشقاء والخسران  الأبدي:  ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً  [البقرة:208].                               

** ذكر المعنيين في الآية الكريمة وبيان مناسبة نزولها                                                                                                   * *

                                ومن معاني هذه الكلمة -والقرآن حمال الوجوه كما علمنا عن  علي بن أبي طالب -، من معانيها: ادخلوا في الإسلام كلكم لا يتخلف رجل ولا  امرأة من الذين آمنوا. والمعنى اللطيف الآخر: طبقوا كل ما يأمر الله به  وينهى عنه بفعل المأمور وترك المنهي، ولا ترغبوا عن شيء وتعرضوا عن آخر  سواء كان أمراً أو نهياً. ويوضح هذا المعنى أن عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله  عنه وأرضاه، ذلكم الحبر اليهودي الإسرائيلي الذي كان أول من أسلم من أهل  الكتاب، ما إن دخل الرسول المدينة حتى جاء يمتحنه فطرح عليه ثلاثة أسئلة،  فأخبره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جبريل قد أتاه بها الآن قبل مجيئك  إلي، فما إن أجابه على الثلاثة حتى قال: أشهد أنك رسول الله، وكان بحراً في  العلم. ومضت أيام وزين له الشيطان أن يعظم السبت كما كان يعظمه في شريعة  بني إسرائيل، وقال: وما الفرق؟ تعظيم السبت طاعة لله عز وجل؛ إذ فرض هذا  على عباده، فلنضف إلى تعظيم الجمعة تعظيم السبت! وسمع ذلك منه الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فأنزل الله هذه الآية  ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً   [البقرة:208] لا يبقى شيء من الإسلام خارجاً عنكم أو أنتم خارجون عنه، لا  تدخل في الإسلام ببعضه، تدخل في الإسلام وتبقى متعلقاً بتعظيم السبت الذي  كان شريعة مضت ونسخها الله عز وجل. كما أن بعضهم أيضاً ممن أسلموا استمروا  على عدم أكل لحم الإبل؛ لأنها محرمة على بني إسرائيل في الكتاب، فقالوا:  نبقى على تحريمها أيضاً، فلا نأكلها، فكانت هذه الآية رادعة لهم عن هذه  الخواطر والهواجس التي يمليها الشيطان، فلا يصح إسلامك يا عبد الله حتى  تسلم قلبك ووجهك لله، حتى لا يبقى لك اختيار مع الله. والله عز وجل قد نسخ  تلك الشريعة بكاملها فلم تتشبث ببعض ما فيها وإن كنت برغبة صادقة تريد أن  تزيد حسناتك وأن يعظم أجرك؟ فكفوا عن ذلك وانتهوا.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين)                                                                                                   * *

                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ  كَافَّةً وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:208] إذ هو  الذي مشى أمامهم ووسوس لهم ومشوا وراءه حتى كاد يرديهم ويهلكهم، حتى كاد  يوقعهم في الكفر والعياذ بالله،  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:208] وعلل ذلك بقوله:  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  [البقرة:208] . أيعقل أن رجلاً يعرف أن آخر عدو له وفي يده سكين ليذبحه  ويمشي وراءه؟ أمعقول هذا؟ مستحيل، عدوك الذي يريد أن يقتلك والخنجر أو  السكين في يده أو البندقية ويقول: تعال إلى ما وراء الجبل، فهل هناك عاقل  يمشي وراءه؟ فالشيطان عدو الآدميين عداوة أصيلة باقية لا تزول ما بقيت  الحياة، لا يريد لهم سعادة ولا كمالاً أبداً، لا يريد لهم إلا الشقاء  والخسران في الدنيا والآخرة معاً، فكيف -إذاً- نستجيب لندائه ونمشي وراءه  خطوة بخطوة؟! من مشى وراءه فوالله! لن ينتهي به إلا إلى فضيحة وإلى جريمة  من جرائم الذنوب، فلهذا جاء نداء آخر لعامة المؤمنين:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [النور:21]، فكل فاحشة ارتكبت الشيطان هو الذي دعا إليها، وكل منكر فضيع أو  غير فضيع ما فعله الآدمي إلا بدعوة الشيطان له وتحسينه له وتزيينه؛ لأنه  عدو هذه مهمته،  إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ [البقرة:208] بين العداوة  ظاهرها، ما ارتكبت جريمة على الأرض إلا وهو الداعي إليها والباعث عليها. ما  يريد الآدمي أن يكمل ويسعد بحجة أنه شقي بسببه، وذلك يعود إلى أنه لما أمر  بالسجود لآدم رفض وتعالى وتكبر فأبلسه الله وطرده، فقال: هذا الذي أبلست  بسببه وطردت إلى النار وأبعدت من الجنة؛ إذاً: لأعملن طول حياتي على إفساده  وإضلاله. وقد قالها واضحة:  فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83]، فانظر إلى عبد  الله بن سلام المبشر بالجنة على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءه  ووسوس وقال له: ما هناك شيء، فالسبت عظمه الله في التوراة فلنعظمه أيضاً،  وهذا اللحم حرمه الله علينا في التوراة، إذاً: لا نأكله، وليس فيه ضرر، لكن  فيه حنين وشوق إلى ما نسخه الله من الشريعة السابقة، وما أراد الله هذا.  فكانت هذه الآيات تتناول هذه الحادثة بالذات، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص  السبب، لو أن مؤمناً في بريطانيا أو إيطاليا أو في اليابان أو الصين وقال:  أنا سأدخل في الإسلام إلا أنني لا أستطيع ولا أقدر على ترك الخمر، هل يقبل  إسلامه؟ ما يقبل، لو قال: أنا أسلم وسأفعل كل شيء إلا أنني ما أصلي صلاة  الفجر، فهل يقبل إسلامه؟ وهكذا لو رفض مسألة واحدة من واجبات الإسلام ما صح  إسلامه حتى يذعن ظاهراً وباطناً ويقبل ذلك، ونقرأ عليه قوله تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً  [البقرة:208]. وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:208] هذا لفظ أيضاً عام. يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! إن الشيطان  يحسن لنا القبائح ويزين الفضائح، فلا نستجب له، لنطرده بكلمة (أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم) لم؟ لأنه عدو لنا بين العداوة ظاهرها أصيل فيها، فكيف  نتبعه؟  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:209]، يقال: زلت  قدمه، أي: زلق، يمشي في الماء والطين فزلق وسقط وتكسر، يصاب بانكسار في  عظمه.  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:209] أنتم ماشون في الطريق إلى الله على  الصراط المستقيم، فمن زل أو سقط فاستحل ما حرم الله أو ترك وهجر ما أوجب  الله فهذا الذي زل وسقط.  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ  [البقرة:209] بترك فرائض أو  بارتكاب محرمات،  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:209]  التي يحملها القرآن والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما من حرام إلا وقد جاء  في القرآن وبينه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، وما من واجب ولا فريضة إلا  جاء في القرآن وبينه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَاعْلَمُوا  [البقرة:209] ماذا  نعلم؟  أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:209] عزيز لا يمانع في شيء  أراده أبداً، عزيز غالب قاهر لكل شيء، حتى لا تظنوا أنكم بقبائلكم ورجالكم  أو ما أنتم عليه يمكنكم أن تنجوا من نقمة الله، انزعوا هذا من أذهانكم، فإن  الله عزيز غالب قاهر. وشيء آخر: أنه حكيم لا ينتقم إلا ممن يستحق النقمة،  لا يعذب إلا من استحق العذاب، فلا يخلط ولا يخبط حتى تظن أنه يلتبس عليه  الأمر ولا يراك وأنت تستر نفسك بمعصيتك، فهو القوي القادر الحكيم الذي يضع  كل شيء في موضعه؛ إذ كل الحياة بين يديه، فهل هذا يُعصى؟ هل يحاول العاقل  أن يهرب منه ويمشي وراء عدوه؟ لو كان عاجزاً فقد تقول: لا يستطيع أن ينزل  البلاء بأمة كاملة، لو كان غير حكيم فستقول: ممكن أنه بدل أن يضربنا نحن  العصاة يضرب آخرين، فلا والله ما كان ولن يكون.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم قال تعالى:  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ  [البقرة:210]، فالكسالى  المعرضون البطالون الشهوانيون المتعصبون المتزمتون، هؤلاء الذين استجابوا  للشيطان عدوهم وأعرضوا عن ربهم فدخلوا في بعض الإسلام وخرجوا من البعض  الآخر، فأحلوا بعضاً وحرموا الآخر، وقاموا ببعض وتركوا البعض، هؤلاء ماذا  ينتظرون بعد هذا التهديد والوعيد:  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:209] وعرفتم الحلال والحرام والواجب  والمطلوب  فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [البقرة:209].إذاً:  ما لهم تقاعدوا فما تحركوا، ماذا ينتظرون؟ هذا الوعيد الشديد:  هَلْ  يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [البقرة:210] هل ينظر هؤلاء المعرضون عن الله المتكبرون  عن طاعته الخارجون عن نظامه، هؤلاء السائحون بالباطل ماذا ينتظرون بعد هذا  التهديد والوعيد؟ لم ما أسلموا ودخلوا في الإسلام بكامله، ماذا ينتظرون؟ هل  ينتظرون أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة أيضاً؟ وإذا جاء الله  لفصل القضاء هل بقي أمل للآملين؟ واقرءوا من سورة الفجر:  كَلَّا إِذَا  دُكَّتِ الأَرْضُ دَكًّا دَكًّا   *  وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا  صَفًّا   *  وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ  الإِنسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى  [الفجر:21-23]، ماذا ينفع؟  وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   *  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ  فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى  [الزمر:67-68] مرة أخرى  فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ  يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ  الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا  عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ   *  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ  [الزمر:68-71]، ثم قال تعالى:  وَسِيقَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا  [الزمر:73]،  وانتهت الحياة كلها واستقر أهل النعيم في نعيمهم وأهل الشقاء في شقائهم، إذ  لا عالم ثالثاً، عالم علوي هو الجنة دار السلام وعالم سفلي هو النار دار  الشقاء والبوار.                                

** استبطاء المسلمين في تحكيم الشريعة والعمل بكامل الإسلام                                                                                                   * *

                                سبحان الله! هذه الآية استبطأت العرب المسلمين، ماذا  ينتظرون إلى الآن  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ  الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [البقرة:210]؟ حكموا وسادوا فلم ما يعبدون  ربهم؟ لم لا يدخلون في الإسلام بكامله؟ يحلون البعض ويحرمون البعض، يقومون  ببعض ويتركون البعض، من خيرهم في هذا؟ من أعطاهم الخيرة؟ لا إله إلا الله!  يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في الإسلام بكامله، حرموا ما حرم الله وأحلوا  ما أحل الله وانهضوا بكل ما أوجب الله وتخلوا واتركوا كل ما نهى الله  بكلكم، ليس هناك اختيار لا للفرد ولا للجماعة ولا للأمة، وإلا فالنقمة  منتظرة. وقد يقال: كيف تقول للمسلمين هذا، وتقول: النقمة منتظرة؟ والله!  إنها لمنتظرة، وهل سبق في تاريخ المسلمين أن أصابهم شيء؟ لما عبدوا سيدي  عبد القادر وحجوا القبور وزاروا الأضرحة واستحلوا الحرام، وأصبح الذي لا  يزني ليس له قيمة، يقول لصاحبه: أنت ما عندك صديقة؟ فيقول: لا، فيقول له:  أنت ميت! وأصبح القرآن يقرءونه على الموتى ولا يجتمع اثنان على تلاوة آية  يتدبرانها، وهبطت الأمة، فسلط الله تعالى عليهم الكفرة المشركين، فساموهم  الخسف وأذاقوهم مر العذاب، استعمروهم استعبدوهم أذلوهم ترفعوا فوقهم  وسادوهم، كيف تم هذا؟ لأنهم ما قبلوا الإسلام بكامله، اختل نظام الإسلام،  نظام الإسلام نظام دقيق كالمركبات الكيماوية إذا اختل فيه جزء هبط فلم يفعل  شيئاً. عطلوا حدود الله عز وجل وأوقفوها، أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات  وفعلوا ما فعلوا، فضربنا الجبار تلك الضربة، والآن ننتظر متى تنزل النقمة،  لم لا تقام الصلاة في العالم الإسلامي بكل دقة ولا يبقى عسكري ولا مدني ولا  رجل ولا امرأة لا يشهد صلاة الجماعة إذا دقت الساعة؟ أما خلقنا لهذه؟ لم  ما تجبى الزكاة ويعرض عن الضرائب إلا من حاجة؟ لم عطلت الزكاة؟ لم ما هناك  من يأمر بمعروف ولا ينهى عن منكر؟ يقوم الرجل في المقهى فيكفر حتى تحمر  السماء، ولا يجد من يقول: هذا لا يجوز، وامرأة تخرج سافرة عاهرة وليس هناك  من يقول: هذا باطل أو منكر، فماذا نقول؟ إعراض كامل. وبعد فماذا يفعل الله  بهم؟ يمهلهم على حسب علمه، فإذا دقت الساعة ضربهم، وقد قلت: كان نبينا صلى  الله عليه وسلم على ذاك المنبر وقرأ قول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ  رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ  شَدِيدٌ  [هود:102] ثم قال: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى أخذه لم يفلته ).  أين الأندلس؟ أين الجمهوريات الإسلامية في شرق أوروبا؟ انتقم الله تعالى،  فهذه الآية هل درسها المسلمون، هل اجتمع عليها ثلاثة أو أربعة وتفكروا  فيها؟ هل درسها مجلس الوزراء وتكلم فيها؟ والله! ما قرءوها ولا يريدون أن  يقرءوها. المهم النجاة النجاة، يا عبد الله! اطلب النجاة لنفسك، عجل والتزم  بما ألزمك الله به، كف لسانك لا تنطق إلا بما فيه رضا ربك، غض بصرك، طيب  طعامك وشرابك وكساءك، ولا تبال بما عليه غيرك من الهابطين، والزم باب الله  فإنك لن تذل ولن تخزى، ويجعل الله لك النجاة، أما أن تمشي مع ركب الهالكين  فستهلك معهم في أي مكان من العالم. يقول تعالى:  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا  أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ   [البقرة:210] من هؤلاء؟ المتباطئون، ماذا ينتظرون وبعضهم في الإسلام وبعضهم  خارج عنه والله تعالى يقول لهم: ادخلوا كلكم كافة، قبل أن يحين الحين وتدق  الساعة،  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ  مِنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [البقرة:210] إذا جاء الله لفصل القضاء  وجاء الملك صفاً صفاً انتهت الحياة، وقضي الأمر  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ  الأُمُورُ  [البقرة:210] إليه تعود كل القضايا والشئون.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ شرح  الكلمات: السلم: الإسلام.كافة ] في قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً  [البقرة:208]: [ جميعاً، لا  يتخلف عن الدخول في الإسلام أحد، ولا يترك من شرائعه ولا من أحكامه شيء ].  أما قلت: إن الآية تحمل وجهين مشرقين أم لا؟ أولاً: لا يتخلف عن الدخول في  الإسلام أحد لا أبيض ولا أصفر ولا أسود في العالم البشري.ثانياً: لا يترك  من شرائعه ولا من أحكامه شيء، كل أحكام الله يجب أن تطبق وتنفذ، كل شرائعه  يجب أن ينهض بها المؤمنون والمؤمنات.[  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  [البقرة:208]: مسالكه في الدعوة إلى الباطل وتزيين الشر والقبيح. فَإِنْ  زَلَلْتُمْ [البقرة:209]: وقعتم في الزلل، وهو الفسق والمعاصي ]، الفسق عن  طاعة الله ورسوله والخروج عنها ومعصية الله ورسوله.[  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ  [البقرة:210]: ما ينظرون، الاستفهام للنفي ] ما ينظرون إلا كذا فقط، إلا  ساعة الحساب والجزاء.[ الظلل: جمع ظلة، ما يظلل من سحاب أو شجر  ونحوهما.الغمام: السحاب الرقيق الأبيض ]، هذا الذي يتجلى فيه الله عز وجل.                                                                       

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  معنى الآيتين الكريمتين:نادى الحق تبارك وتعالى عباده المؤمنين ] فقال:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:208]، [ ناداهم آمراً إياهم  بالدخول في الإسلام دخولاً شمولياً ] ما يبقى جزء لا من الناس ولا من  الشريعة، [ بحيث لا يتخيرون بين شرائعه وأحكامه، ما وافق مصالحهم وأهواءهم  قبلوه وعملوا به، وما لم يوافق ردوه أو تركوه وأهملوه، وإنما عليهم أن  يقبلوا شرائع الإسلام وأحكامه كافة، ونهاهم عن اتباع خطوات الشيطان في  تحسين القبيح وتزيين المنكر، إذ هو الذي زين لبعض مؤمني أهل الكتاب تعظيم  السبت وتحريم أكل الإبل بحجة أن هذا من دين الله الذي كان عليه صلحاء بني  إسرائيل، فنزلت هذه الآية فيهم تأمرهم وتأمر سائر المؤمنين بقبول كافة  شرائع الإسلام وأحكامه، وتحذرهم من عاقبة اتباع الشيطان فإنها الهلاك  التام، وهو ما يريده الشيطان بحكم عداوته للإنسان. هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الثامنة بعد المائتين.أما الآية الثانية -وهي التاسعة بعد المائتين- فقد  تضمنت أعظم تهديد وأشد وعيد لمن أزله الشيطان فقبل بعض شرائع الإسلام ولم  يقبل البعض الآخر، وقد عرف أن الإسلام حق وشرائعه حق ]، وفي العالم  الإسلامي من يصلي ومنهم من لا يصلي، منهم من يزكي ومنهم من لا يزكي، امرأة  محجوبة متحجبة وأخرى سافرة، الربا مباح، البنوك نتكالب عليها، بيوت  المؤمنين من صلاة العشاء تغني فيها العواهر ويزغردن ويرقصن، وفيها صور  الفساق والفجار والكفار يتبجحون بالكلام وأهل البيت ينظرون، هل كفروا بعد  إيمانهم؟ آلله أذن لهم في هذا؟ هذا هو الإسلام؟ ولولا حلم الله وإنظاره  وإمهاله لكانت هذه موجبة لنقمة الله منا، بيوتنا شأنها شأن بيوت الرب لا  تسمع فيها لغواً ولا باطلاً ولا كلمة سوء، ولا ترى فيها منظراً يسيء بحال  من الأحوال؛ لأن المؤمنون أولياء الله، كيف تصبح كبيوت اليهود والنصارى  وأخبث؟ أين يذهب بعقولنا؟ يا شيخ! لا تلمنا لأننا ما علمنا! أي نعم ما  علموا، والله! ما علموا، ومن علمهم؟إذاً: الطريق هو أن نعلم أم لا؟ والله  الذي لا إله غيره! لا طريق إلى إقامتنا واستقامتنا وتحقيق ولاية ربنا إلا  بالعودة إلى الكتاب والحكمة في بيوت الرب تعالى، وأعطوني وزراء الإعلام  ووزراء التعليم ووزراء الدولة فإن غلبوني فاذبحوني، والله لا سبيل إلى  النجاة مما يتوقع في يوم ما من الخراب والدمار إلا بالعودة إلى بيوت الله  عز وجل، ففي الساعة السادسة مساءً يقف دولاب العمل، لا مقهى ولا متجر ولا  مصنع ولا مزرعة ولا ملهى، ونحمل نساءنا وأطفالنا وقد تطهرنا وتطيبنا إلى  بيوت ربنا، ما هي بيوت الله؟ المساجد حيث الطهر الكامل، ونصلي المغرب كما  صليناه الآن ونجلس كما جلسنا الآن، فالنساء وراء الستارة والفحول أمامهن،  وليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، ندرس كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله، فلا نزال نسمو  ونعلو ونرتفع، والعلم نور وهداية، فنطهر، فلا غش ولا خداع ولا كذب ولا شح  ولا باطل ولا إسراف ولا ترف ولا كسل ولا قعود عن العمل، وبعد سنة واحدة  يصير أهل القرية كأنهم أسرة واحدة من أسر الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. ومن  غير هذا فوالله الذي لا إله غيره! لا يتحقق الكمال، وجربنا، أما عندكم  مدارس وكليات وجامعات، أين آثارها؟ أين هي؟ السرقة والتلصص والإجرام  والخيانة والكذب وشهادة الزور والربا؛ لأننا ما علمنا، ما عرفنا، أعرضنا  فأعرض الله عنا.وعندنا بشرى قد يفرح بها بعض المؤمنين، وهي: أننا -كما  علمتم- لسنة كاملة وزيادة ونحن نصرخ هذا الصراخ ونبكي هذا البكاء ونقول:  هيا بنا نعود إلى ربنا ليرحمنا، فقط من المغرب إلى العشاء، المصانع تشتغل  والمدارس وكل الأعمال طول النهار، وفيما بين المغرب والعشاء فقط نأتي بيت  ربنا بأطفالنا ونسائنا ونبكي بين يديه ساعة وندعوه ونستمطر رحماته ونطلب  ألطافه وإحسانه، ونخرج شباعاً مستنيري القلوب والبصائر، وهذا كل ليلة، فلا  تمضي سنة إلا ونحن علماء، ليلة نحفظ آية ونفهم معناها وغداً نطبقها على  الفور ونعمل بها، وفي الليلة بعدها حديث من أحاديث الرسول الشارحة للقرآن  المفسرة المبينة له، يحفظ الحديث ويعمل به، وبعد سنة أو سنتين كيف تكون تلك  الأمة؟ كأنهم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا غيبة، لا نميمة، لا  كبر، لا غش، لا خداع، لا شح، لا بخل، لا كبر، كل مظاهر السوء والباطل  تنتهي؛ لأنها سنة الله في خلقه.وندلل على هذا ونقول: هيا يا علماء الفلسفة  والنفس، فعندنا شيء واقع: أعلمنا بالله وأعرفنا به وبمحابه أتقانا لله عز  وجل، في أي بقعة، هل هناك من يرد هذا؟ أعرفنا بالله أتقانا لله، أقلنا  سوءاً وباطلاً ومنكراً، وأجهلنا أكثرنا ضلالاً وظلماً وشراً وفساداً، أمر  واضح كالشمس، فمن يرده؟ ثم أكبر برهان أن القرون الذهبية الثلاثة لما كانت  الأمة فيها مقبلة على الكتاب والسنة لا تعرف غيرهما أين وصلت؟ والله! ما  عرفت الدنيا لهم نظيراً ولا مثيلاً.ثانياً: لما هجرنا الكتاب والسنة وأحيل  القرآن إلى الموتى وتركت السنة وأهملت أين وصلنا؟ إلى الحضيض. وهل تطالب  بدليل وبرهان؟ تفضل امش إلى قرية واجمع نساءها وأطفالها وعلمهم ليلة آية  وليلة حديثاً وانظر العاقبة كيف تتم؟ ففي سنة واحدة فقط نسبة الفساد تقل  أكثر من خمسة وتسعين في المائة. وهذه البشرى أزفها إليكم؛ حيث وردنا اليوم  كتاب يقول صاحبه: حضرنا دروسكم في المسجد النبوي وقرأنا معكم كتاب (المسجد  وبيت المسلم)، وقد حملنا الفكرة كما هي في قرية في مدينة صحراء الديار  الجزائرية البعيدة، يقول: نحن الآن إذا جاء المغرب لن تجد رجلاً ولا ولداً  ولا امرأة في الشارع، كلهم في المسجد، ونقرأ ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً كما في  الكتاب، وضاق المسجد بنا ما اتسع لنا فوسعناه فاتسع. هذه ظاهرة ككوكب لاح  في سماء المسلمين، فلو عمل العلماء وأخذوا بهذه لانتشر هذا النور في الشرق  والغرب، ولكن ما وفقوا. قال: [ أما الآية الثانية -وهي التاسعة بعد  المائتين- فقد تضمنت أعظم تهديد وأشد وعيد لمن أزله الشيطان فقبل بعض شرائع  الإسلام ولم يقبل البعض الآخر، وقد عرف أن الإسلام حق وشرائعه حق، فقال  تعالى:  فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:209] يحملها كتاب الله القرآن الكريم ويبينها رسول الله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم؛ فإن الله سينتقم منكم؛ لأنه تعالى غالب على أمره، حكيم في  تدبيره وإنجاز وعده ووعيده. وأما الآية الثالثة فقد تضمنت حث المتباطئين  على الدخول في الإسلام؛ إذ لا عذر لهم في ذلك حيث قامت الحجة وظهرت ولاحت  المحجة ] أي: الطريق، [ فقال تعالى:  هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ [البقرة:210] أي: ما  ينظرون  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ [البقرة:210] وعند ذلك يؤمنون، ومثل هذا الإيمان الاضطراري  لا ينفع حيث يكون العذاب لزاماً بقضاء الله العادل، قال تعالى:  وَقُضِيَ  الأَمْرُ [البقرة:210] أي: إذا جاء الله تعالى لفصل القضاء وانتهى الأمر  إليه فحكم وانتهى كل شيء، فعلى أولئك المتباطئين المترددين في الدخول في  الإسلام المعبر عنه بالسلم -لأن الدخول فيه حقاً سلم، والخروج منه أو عدم  الدخول فيه حقاً حرب ] والعياذ بالله عليهم [ أن يدخلوا في الإسلام، ألا  إلى الإسلام يا عباد الله ] عجلوا، أسلموا قلوبكم ووجوهكم لله، إذا أحل  شيئاً فأحلوه، وإذا حرم شيئاً فحرموه حتى النظرة والكلمة، وإذا أوجب واجباً  فقوموا به، وإذا نهى عن شيء فاتركوه، هذا هو الإسلام؟                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                هاتان الآيتان تضمنتا خمس هدايات. قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب  قبول شرائع الإسلام كافة وحرمة التخير فيها.ثانياً: ما من مستحل حراماً أو  تارك واجباً إلا وهو متبع للشيطان في ذلك.ثالثاً: وجوب توقع العقوبة عند  ظهور المعاصي العظام؛ لئلا يكون أمناً من مكر الله.رابعاً: إثبات صفة  المجيء للرب تعالى لفصل القضاء يوم القيامة.خامساً: حرمة التسويف والمماطلة  ] والتراخي [ في التوبة ].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (131) 
الحلقة (138)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (96) 

لقد أخبر الله عز وجل عن بني إسرائيل وبين حالهم مع أنبيائهم ومع رسالات  ربهم، حيث إنه لم يرسل الله إلى أحد من خلقه من الرسل بقدر ما أرسل إلى بني  إسرائيل، لكنهم لفرط طغيانهم وتمردهم كذبوا كل رسول جاءهم، وطلبوا الآيات  المعجزات الدالة على صدق الرسالة، ومع ذلك لم يؤمنوا ولم تخبت قلوبهم  لربهم، وإنما أمعنوا في الضلال فكذبوا المرسلين حتى إنهم قتلوا فريقاً  منهم، فاستحقوا بذلك غضب الله وأليم عقابه.                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل وكلنا أمل ورجاء في أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).ولا ننس تلك البشرى  أيضاً في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير  يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وها نحن مع قول ربنا جل ذكره  وعظم سلطانه من سورة البقرة:  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ  مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   *  زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [البقرة:211-212].هاتان الآيتان نوران  وكوكبان، من يهتدي بهما وعليهما؟معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! يا من  يتدارسون كتاب الله! قوله تعالى:  سَلْ  [البقرة:211] هذه بمعنى: اسأل،  فحذفت الهمزتان للتخفيف؛ لأن هذا القرآن يحفظ عن ظهر قلب، فمن هنا يسره  الله وسهله، وقد أخبر بذلك في غير آية: وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ  لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ [القمر:17]، ففرق بين: (اسأل) و(سل).                               

** ذكر بعض خبر إبراهيم عليه السلام الذي انحدر من نسله بنو إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               يقول تعالى:  سَلْ  [البقرة:211] من المأمور بأن يسأل؟ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن هم بنو إسرائيل؟ إنهم ذرية يعقوب بن إسحاق  بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، ويعقوب هو الملقب بإسرائيل، يعقوب بن إسحاق بن  إبراهيم، أولاد يعقوب انتشروا وتكونت منهم أمة بني إسرائيل إلى الآن. وهل  تعرفون عن إسحاق ويعقوب شيئاً؟لما هاجر إبراهيم من أرض بابل من دياره وديار  آبائه وأجداده، فكانت هجرته أول هجرة في التاريخ البشري، هاجر لأنه دعا  إلى الله في أمة تعبد الأوثان والأصنام، فلم يجد من يصغي إليه أو يسمع أو  يستجيب، ووقف والده آزر في حلقه وشدد عليه، وأصدرت الحكومة حكمها بالإعدام  عليه وبأبشع صورة في قتل الآدمي؛ إذ حكموا بإحراقه بالنار، وقد علمنا أنه  لا يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار، ولكنه الظلم البشري، وشاء الله أن يريهم آية  من آياته ومعجزة من معجزاته الخارقة للعادات، أججوا النيران وأوقدوها وأسهم  كل واحد بحزمة حطب، والحيوانات ما أسهمت في هذه النار إلا الوزغ، فالوزغة  كانت تنفخ بفمها لتؤجج النار، ولهذا سن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قتلها في  البيوت في المدينة، وكانت لأمنا عائشة الصديقة جريدة من جريد النخل في  حجرتها، فكلما رأتها قتلتها.لما أرادوا أن يلقوه في ذلك الأتون من النار ما  استطاعوا أن يقتربوا من النار، فكيف يصلون بإبراهيم إلى تلك النار  الملتهبة كأعظم تنور في التاريخ؟ فما كان منهم إلا أن أرشدهم الشيطان  بواسطة أوليائه بأن يصنعوا منجنيقاً أو ما يسمى بالمقلاع، وهو موجود عندنا  كنا نرمي به الحجارة، فصنعوا المقلاع ووضعوا فيه إبراهيم ودفعوه؛ لأن الطير  ما كان يمر فوقها، كان يحترق من النار.لما رموا به عرض له جبريل يمتحنه:  يا إبراهيم! هل لك حاجة؟ وهو في أشد الحاجة، فلحظات وستلتهمه النيران،  فقال: أما إليك فلا، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل. هذه قالها إبراهيم وقالها  المهاجرون والأنصار في هذه الدار بعدما تمت هزيمتهم في أحد، سبحان الله! هل  هزموا وهم الأنصار والمهاجرون؟ إي ورب الكعبة، لم؟ لتأديبهم وتربيتهم،  لأنهم مهيئون لأن يضيئوا الدنيا بنور الله، فلو سامحهم وعفا عنهم وقد  خالفوا نظام الحرب والقتال لقالوا: من الآن لا خوف علينا ولا حزن، نفعل ما  نشاء، نحن أولياء الله! وقد ذكرت لكم رؤيا رآها الشيخ محمد عبده أو تلميذه  رشيد رضا، ذكرت في تفسير المنار لهما قالا: تكلمنا في هذه القضية ونمنا،  فإذا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بغلته قادماً من أحد وهو يقول: لو  خيرت بين النصر والهزيمة لاخترت الهزيمة. ليوافق ربه عز جل؛ لأن الرماة  -وكانوا خمسين رامياً- أجلسهم القائد صلى الله عليه وسلم في مركز وألزمهم  بالثبات ألا يتحركوا حتى ولو تتخطفهم الطير، ولكن العدو إبليس لما انهزم  المشركون وجرى وراءهم أبطال الإيمان يسلبون ويأخذون الغنائم قال لهم: الآن  ما بقي حاجة إلى البقاء في هذا المركز، الهزيمة تمت للمشركين، فنزلوا إلا  قائدهم ونفر، قال: أمرنا رسول الله أن نثبت فلنثبت. ما إن نزلوا من الجبيل  الموجود إلى الآن حتى جاءت خيل المشركين يقودها خالد بن الوليد ، فاستحلوا  المركز وأرسلوا عليهم نبالهم وسهامهم، فوقعوا بين فكي المقراض، فكانت  هزيمة، يكفي أن تكسر رباعية الرسول القائد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يشج  وجهه وتسيل دماؤه، يكفي أن يستشهد عمه حمزة بن عبد المطلب ومعه سبعون  مؤمناً، لمخالفة لا نعدها نحن مخالفة أبداً ولا معصية، ونريد أن نعيش على  طول الخط مخالفين لرسول الله وفي كل شيء وننتصر ونعتز ونسود، والله! ما كان  ولن يكون.ثم إن أبا سفيان لما انتصر وعاد بجيشه وتجاوز الروحاء فكر في  العودة لاستئصال البقية الباقية، قالوا: ما حققنا الهدف الحقيقي، هيا نرجع.  فبلغ رسول الله وأصحابه أن أبا سفيان يريد الكر عليهم من جديد، فقالوا  قولة إبراهيم: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. وسجلها الله في كتابه العزيز،  واقرءوا:  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا  لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ  أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  الَّذِينَ قَالَ  لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ  فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ   [آل عمران:171-173]، والله! لقد خرج الرجل يحمل أخاه جريحاً كسيراً ليشهد  المعركة من جديد، ما هي إلا ليلة واحدة وحمل المؤمنون أنفسهم وخرجوا لقتال  جيش أبي سفيان ، ولكن الله صرف أبا سفيان وأبعده،  فَانْقَلَبُوا  بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا  رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:174].فإبراهيم عليه السلام قال: حسبنا الله  ونعم الوكيل، فنجاه الله، إذ قال الله تعالى للنار المتأججة الملتهبة التي  جمع لها الحطب أكثر من أربعين يوماً وهي تشتعل، صدر أمر الله تعالى إليها  وهو قوله:  قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [الأنبياء:69]، وهل النار تعقل؟ أيكلمها خالقها ولا تعقل ولا تفهم؟ ما  الفرق بينك وبينها؟ ما الفرق بينك وبين السحاب والرياح؟ الكل مخلوق فقط.  يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]  لولا قوله تعالى:  وَسَلامًا  [الأنبياء:69] لمات إبراهيم من شدة البرد،  لكن قال تعالى:  وَسَلامًا  [الأنبياء:69] فسلم، والله! ما احترق من الخليل  إلى كتافه الذي يشد به يداه ورجلاه فقط، وخرج وجبينه يتفصد عرقاً، ومن  ثَمَّ هاجر، فلا ضرورة تستدعي بقاءه هنا، فمن خرج معه؟ زوجه بنت عمه سارة  وابن أخيه لوط عليه السلام، هذه هي حصيلة دعوة إبراهيم كذا سنة من السنين،  فخرج، وتجول في أرض الشام إلى أن انتهى إلى مصر كما تعلمون.                                                                      

** البشارة بإسحاق الذي كان من ذريته بنو إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                               وخلاصة القول في إسحاق: أنه لما أرسل الله تعالى لوطاً إلى  سدوم عمورة، مدن كبيرة هي الآن تسمى بالبحر الميت، حتى الحوت لا يوجد فيه،  لأنه منتن، إذ قلب جبريل تلك المدن عاليها سافلها.إذاً: لما أرسل الله  تعالى لوطاً إلى تلك الأمة العاتية الطاغية المتحضرة المتمدنة التي استزلها  الشيطان وأسقطها إلى حضيض الوسخ، وأراد الله عز وجل إهلاكها؛ لأنها بدلت  نعمة الله كفراً؛ كان إبراهيم عليه السلام في أرض فلسطين، وإذا بوفد من  ثلاثة رجال من خيار الرجال وأحسنهم، إنهم جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، نزلوا  عليهم ضيوفاً فأهل وسهل ورحب، وفجأة مال إلى وراء بيته وجاء بعجل ذبيح سمين  وقربه إليهم، فلهذا لقب بأبي الضيفان، وقربه إليهم وقال: ألا تأكلون؟ وهنا  لطيفتان كثيراً ما قلناهما: اللطيفة الأولى: أنه قربه إليهم، ما وضعه في  الغرفة وقال: تعالوا ليسوقهم كالأغنام، بل أدناه منهم وقربه إليهم.الثانية:  ما قال: كلوا كأنه يأمرهم ويتحكم فيهم، بل قال:  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ   [الذاريات:27] ألا: أداة عرض،  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ  [الذاريات:27] قالوا: إنا  لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بحقه. قال: إذاً: كلوه بحقه. قالوا: وما حقه؟ قال: أن  تسموا الله في أوله وتحمدوه في آخره.يا معشر الآكلين والآكلات والمزدردين  والمزدردات للطعام كل يوم! افتتحوه بباسم الله واختموه بحمد الله وإلا  فأكلكم باطل وما أكلتم حلالاً، ما حق الطعام؟ البسملة في أوله وحمد الله في  آخره، باسم الله وتشرع في الأكل، فإذا ختمت فالحمد لله، هذا هو الثمن،  وإلا أكلت ما لا ينبغي لك، ما هو حقك. وهنا نظر جبريل إلى ميكائيل أو  مكائيل إلى جبريل وقال: حق للرجل أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً! أي: وجب وثبت للرجل  أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً، هل بعد الخلة حب؟ كل أنواع الحب الخلة فوقها؛ لأنها  تتخلل شرايين القلب وتملؤه، فمن خليل الرحمن؟ هل جاء بعده لله من خليل؟ أي  نعم. رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ( لو كنت متخذاً غير ربي خليلاً  لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً ) معناه: أنه اتخذ الله خليلاً. إذاً: وعرف أنهم  ملائكة، وكانت البشرى، فقد كانت السيدة سارة هذه زعيمة نساء العالم عليها  ألف سلام إلى يوم القيامة، كانت تباشر مع زوجها، ساعدته على تقديم الطعام  وهي واقفة، فبشروها بغلام، فصكت وجهها متعجبة:  أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ  وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ  [هود:72] فصكت  وجهها على عادة ربات الحياء وقالت:  أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا  بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ   *  قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ  مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ  الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ  [هود:72-73].قال تعالى:   فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71]  لما قدم تلك الضيافة أكرمه الله:  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ  وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71] هذه البشرى لن يقوى عليها كائن من  الخلق، بشروه بإسحاق، فشعرت بالولد في بطنها وقد كانت عقيماً ما تلد وكبرت  سنها وإبراهيم تجاوز المائة والعشرين، لكن كونه يحيا إسحاق ويولد له ويسمى  بيعقوب هذا هو الذي ذكرنا، هذا يعقوب هو إسرائيل، وإسرائيل كعبد الله، كعبد  الرحمن، لأن (إيل) بمعنى: الله.                                                                      

** إعراض بني إسرائيل مع كثرة ما رأوه من الآيات البينات                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:211] عرفنا  من هم بنو إسرائيل؟ أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، ولم  يقول الله تعالى لمصطفاه:  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:211]؟ ليخفف  عنه آلامه، ليخفف عنه أتراحه وأحزانه مما يعاني من المشركين والمنافقين  واليهود. سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:211] يخبروك كم شاهدوا من آيات  وما آمنوا ولا انقادوا ولا أسلموا ولا أطاعوا، أما شاهدوا عصا موسى تتحول  إلى ثعبان تلتهم وادياً كاملاً بما فيه؟ أما شاهدوا آية أخرى هي يد موسى  يخرجها من جيبه وكأنها فلقة قمر؟ أما شاهدوا البحر كيف ينقسم إلى اثني عشر  قسماً وكل قبيل يدخل في قسمه؟ أما شاهدوا في تيههم أنه ينزل اللحم المشوي  وأن العسل ينزل من السماء؟ آيات، هل نفعتهم تلك الآيات؟ إذاً: لا تحزن يا  رسول الله إذا لم يستجيبوا لك ولم يقبلوا دعوتك، كما أن في الآية أيضاً:  تأنيباً وتعنيفاً للذين ما زالوا مصرين على الكفر من اليهود والمشركين.   سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ   [البقرة:211] وهنا (كم) للتكثير، والآيات جمع آية، وهي العلامة الدالة على  الشيء، ولكنها هنا خارقة للعادة.مثالها: أنهم لما قتل أحدهم عمه ليرثه  ورفعت القضية إلى موسى وما عرفوا من القاتل، وكل ادعى كذا وأخذ القتيل  ووضعوه عند باب الآخر، فقال تعالى لهم: اذبحوا بقرة وخذوا قطعة من لحمها  واضربوه فإنه يحيا وينطق ويقول: قتلني فلان، والله! لكان ذلك، إذاً: أية  آية أعظم من هذه الآية؟ أما كان عيسى ينادي من على النعش وهو محمول إلى  المقبرة: يا فلان بن فلان، فيرفع عن نفسه الكفن ويقول: لبيك يا روح الله،  يقول: ضعوه، امش إلى أمك!آيات، فهل آمنوا عليها؟ ما آمنوا. ورسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان له آية انفلاق القمر وانشقاقه فلقتين، أية آية أعظم من  هذه؟ القمر مثل الأرض أو أكبر ينقسم قسمين أمامهم ما بين جبل أبي قبيس  ورأوه أمامهم، هل آمنوا؟ آيات الرسول بلغت ألف آية، منها أنه حان الأذان  يوماً وأخذ الناس يتوضئون فما وجدوا الماء، إذاً: فجيء بركوة فيها ماء فغمس  فيها الرسول أصابعه وإذا بها تفيض بالماء، فتوضأ منها سبعون رجلاً أو  ثمانون. وفي الحديبية كان العمار ألفاً وأربعمائة معتمر، عطشوا أيضاً  وانقطع الماء وخافوا من العطش والموت، فأتوا بركوة أيضاً فوضع فيها أبو  القاسم يده فصارت كعين فوارة، فسقوا وملئوا قربهم وأزودتهم وتوضئوا وشربوا  والماء يفور، أية آية أعظم من هذه؟  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ  آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ  [البقرة:211] واضحة كالشمس دالة على  وجود الله ووجوب عبادته وحده دون من سواه، وعلى نبوة النبي وصدق دعواه فيما  يدعو إليه.                                                                      
                                                              معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ   [البقرة:211]، اسمع هذا الخبر العظيم:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] ما الذي يحصل؟ الانتقام، التدمير،  التخريب، الإذلال، الإهانة، التمزيق؛ لأن الله شديد العقاب، إذا عاقب وأخذ  بعد الإثم أو الذنب فعقابه شديد. والآن كيف أمسيتم؟  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:211] ما هي نعمة الله؟ النعم كثيرة لا تحصى، إذ  قال:  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [إبراهيم:34]، لكن  في هذا الموطن بالذات، في هذا الموقف، في هذا السياق الكريم نعمة الله هنا  الإسلام وشرائعه، أما قال تعالى من سورة المائدة:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ  لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ  الإِسْلامَ دِينًا  [المائدة:3]؟ نعمة الله هنا الإسلام وشرائعه، الموصل  أهله إلى عز الدنيا وكرامتها، إلى السيادة والريادة والقيادة على الطهر  والصفاء، إلى الغنى، وفي الآخرة إلى دخول دار الأبرار الجنة دار السلام،  فكيف تبدل نعمة الله؟ اليهود بدلوها بالكفر والشرك، فأصابهم الذل والإهانة  آلاف السنين وهم يعيشون في الذل والهون والدون. هنا يجب أن نتدبر، عرفنا  قول ربنا:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:211] والله! لا نعمة أجل ولا  أبرك ولا أطيب ولا أنفع من نعمة الإسلام، الإسلام بشرائعه وقوانينه، إذ هو  سبيل السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                      

** الاستعمار عقوبة استبدال المسلمين العقيدة بالخرافة                                                                                                   * *

                                وقد استبدل المسلمون من القرن السابع بالعقيدة الربانية  السليمة الصحيحة الخرافات والأوهام والضلالات، إذاً: فعاقبهم الله -كما  علمتم- فسلط عليهم الغرب والشرق فأذلوهم، أهانوهم، حكموهم، فعلوا فيهم  الأعاجيب، ويكفي أنهم أورثوا فيهم صفات الدون والهون، الآن نحن نصلي المغرب  والرجل ببرنيطته -والله- كأنه يهودي مر بين أيدينا، أعوذ بالله! لأن الغرب  لما غلب وساد وانتصر وأذلنا وأهاننا أصبحنا نعشق حياته في المأكل، في  المشرب، في الملبس، في الفهم، في كل شيء كشأن المغلوب يتأسى بالغالب.  

** إعراض المسلمين عن إقامة دعائم الإسلام بعد الاستقلال                                                                                                   * *

                                والآن جاءت محنة جديدة، استقل العالم الإسلامي من  أندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا استقلالاً، لا تعترض علي وتقول: ما استقلوا،  والله! استقلوا، الآن يديرون أمورهم بأيديهم، وإذا كان هناك خبراء أو كذا  من غير المسلمين فهذا لا حرج فيه ولا ضيق، فهم مستقلون، فماذا فعلوا؟ أين  تطبيق شريعة السماء في الأرض؟ ابتدئوا بالقواعد الأربع البسيطة التي لا  تكلف ديناراً ولا درهماً، وهي دعائم الدولة الإسلامية، وقد تكررت وقرأناها،  إلا أن السورة التي فيها هذه الدعائم ما تقرأ على الموتى، فهي طويلة، لو  كانت كالكهف أو (يس) لعرفها المسلمون، أنها سورة الحج، فما هذه الدعائم؟  يقول تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] ما  معنى: مكناهم، ومكنا لهم؟ أي: حكموا، سادوا. الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ  فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] ماذا فعلوا؟  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41] ما  معنى: أقاموها؟ لم يسمح لمواطن ذكراً أو أنثى، عزيزاً أو ذليلاً، غنياً أو  فقيراً أن يؤذن المؤذن وهو في الشارع يلعب أو في دكانه يبيع ويشتري، الكل  إلى بيت الرب عز وجل، ومن ضبط وهو لا يصلي فإنه يستتاب ثلاثة فإن تاب وإلا  أعدم، إذ خلقنا للصلاة، خلقنا لأي شيء؟ والله! للصلاة، إذ مظاهر العبادة  كلها في الصلاة، وإليكم بعض بيانها: المصلي قبل أن يأتي إلى بيت الرب يطهر  ثيابه ويغسل بدنه ويزيل الحدث عنه ويمشي إلى بيت الرب، هذا التطهر، هذا  الغسل، هذا الوضوء لوجه الله، فهو عبادة، ثم يدخل بيت الرب فيستقبل بيته لا  يحرف وجهه لا شرقاً ولا غرباً، ولكن إلى بيت ربه، ويقف بين يديه وقفة  الذليل المنكسر ويرفع يديه: الله أكبر، فما يبقى في العالم من هو أكبر من  الله يخافه أو يرهبه أو يلتفت إليه أو يفكر في حاله وشأنه.ويقرأ كتاب الله،  يتملقه بآياته التي أنزلها، وفجأة ينحني، يركع بين يديه وإن كان فلان بن  فلان، ينكسر ويذل ويركع بين يدي الله، ويأخذ في تسبيحه لله: سبحان ربي  العظيم، سبحان ربي العظيم، سبعاً أو تسعاً أو إحدى عشرة أو إحدى وعشرين، ثم  يرفع رأسه بين يدي ربه قلاً: سمع الله لمن حمده، اللهم ربنا لك الحمد، ثم  يخر إلى الأرض ساجداً على التراب يعفر أعز عضو في أعضائه وأطهرها وأصفاها  وهو الوجه، هل بعد الوجه شيء؟ وضعك قدمك على الأرض غير مهم، ووضع كفيك غير  مهم، ووضع ركبتيك غير مهم، لكن وضع وجهك على الأرض، يضع جبهته وأنفه الذي  يشمخ به علواً وكبرياء، يذل بين يدي الله ويأخذ في هذه العملية الساعة  والساعات، أية عبادة أعظم من هذه؟ فلهذا فالذي لا يصلي كافر لا يدخل الجنة  أبداً، وليس من أهل الإيمان ولا الإسلام. إذاً: هذه العبادة التي خلقنا من  أجلها:  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   [الذاريات:56] لا لشيء آخر أبداً، ما هو في حاجة إليهم أبداً، ما خلقهم إلا  ليسمع ذكرهم له ويرى شكرهم له عز وجل.وقد عايشنا -والحمد لله- الاستقلالات  استقلالاً بعد استقلال، كلما يستقل إقليم نكبر في نادي الترقي: الله أكبر،  طلع الإسلام من جديد، وخاصة يوم استقلت إندونيسيا وباكستان، اعتقدنا أن  الإسلام طلع كوكبه، والآن سيسود العالم، فكان يستقل الإقليم ويمكنهم من  الله، فبدل أن يقيموا الصلاة يقيموا حفلات الرقص وشرب الخمر والصياح، ولا  إله إلا الله! كأنهم ما عرفوا الله ولا سمعوا به. وإياكم أن تفهموا أن هذا  الشيخ يقول ما لا يعلم أو يكذب عليكم، انزع هذا من ذهنك، لقد أقاموا حفلات  استقلال، والله يقول: أقاموا الصلاة. ورحم الله مسعودنا وأخاه، مضيا  وسبقانا إلى دار السلام، لما استقلت الجزائر قالا: هيا بنا نمشي نصلي في  قباء على أرجلنا شكراً لله تعالى، وفعلا،  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ  فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا  [الحج:41] ماذا؟  الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41]. وأعطوني  علماء النفس والاجتماع والسياسة نتكلم معهم دقيقة، والله العظيم! لو أقيمت  الصلاة في بلد في إقليم لساده الأمن الذي لو وضعوا أمام كل باب بوليساً  بالرشاش ما حققوه، إذا أقيمت الصلاة بالمعنى الذي يقول الله:  أَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41] على علم وبصيرة، ذلك البلد ينتهي منه الخبث، ذاك  الخبث الذي لو تبذل الملايين على إزالته ما يزول إلا بإقامة الصلاة، وما  ينفق على إبطال المنكر وما لا يتلاءم مع الأمة ودينها لو يبذلون المستحيل  فلا يمكن أن يزول، ولكن يزول بإقام الصلاة. ومن قال: برهن يا شيخ ودلل؛  قلنا: هل دولة الرسول وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي كان عندهم بوليس وشرط؟ لا،  هل عرفت الدنيا أمناً وطهراً كما عرفته يومئذ؟ الجواب: لا، لأنهم أقاموا  الصلاة، كل مؤمن بوليس، هل تعرفون هذا أم لا؟ أيام أحداث جهيمان خاف بعض  أهل القرى إذا أردنا أن نتكلم معهم، فقلت لهم: لا تخافوا أبداً، أتدرون من  نحن؟ كل واحد منا هو في المباحث وهو بوليس، هل فينا من يرى منكراً ويسكت؟  يرى باطلاً ويشجع عليه؟ يجوز هذا؟ ما هي مهمة البوليس إذاً؟ أهي مقاومة  الفساد أم لا؟ فهيا أروني مؤمناً يشاهد منكراً ويرضى وتطمئن نفسه؟ إذ كل  مؤمن باستقلاله آمر بالمعروف ناه عن المنكر، هو سيد البوليس في العالم،  ولكن أبوا أن يجعلوا للصلاة شأناً، فمن شاء صلى ومن شاء غنَّى. والبرهنة ما  سأقول، وقد يقول لكم إبليس: هذا الشيخ يتملق الحكومة السعودية، عميل، ذنب،  فلعنة الله على إبليس، والعجب: كيف يقبل العقلاء هذا الكلام؟ هذا الكلام  نقوله ونردده ويا ليتنا أسمعناه كل مسلم في الأرض، هذه براهين أنوار الله  في كتابه وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                      

** دولة عبد العزيز وتباطؤ الحكام عن ضم الأقاليم المستقلة إليها                                                                                                   * *

                                لما أقام عبد العزيز باسم الله هذه الدولة فوالله العظيم!  لقد ساد هذه البلاد أمن لم تحلم به ولم تره بقعة في العالم، إلا على عهد  القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، كان الرجل يمشي من أقصى المملكة إلى أقصاها لا  يخاف إلا الله، أبعد هذا يقولون: كيف؟ ما يريدون هذا؟ لأنهم لا يريدون أن  تقام الصلاة ويؤمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، هذا الله واضع هذه القواعد:   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا  الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ   [الحج:41] هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر انتشرت في هذه المملكة  انتشاراً عجباً، أريكم منها صوراً وعندي من ينطق.كان رجل الهيئة وهو إمام  المسجد يقرأ في صلاة الصبح قائمة: إبراهيم بن عثمان، صالح بن زيد، علي بن  فلان، من هو الذي تخلف عن صلاة الصبح؟ فيذهبون إليه، إن كان مريضاً واسوه  أو داووه، وإن كان غائباً حرسوا بيته، وإن كان تأخر أدبوه وجروه بعمامته  وأدبوه تأديباً كاملاً، فأقيمت الصلاة وجبيت الزكاة، ويجبون ماذا؟ صاع  الشعير والعنز، هل هناك غير هذا؟ لا بترول ولا فضة، بل حفنة التمر والشعير  والعنز، جبيت الزكاة طاعة لله عز وجل، إذاً: فساد هذه الأرض طهر لم تعرفه  إلا أيام الصحابة وأحفادهم وأحفاد أحفاهم، ثلاثة قرون. فلم حين كان يستقل  الإقليم من فرنسا أو بريطانيا أو إيطاليا ويمكن الله للعباد البلاد؛ لم لا  يأتون عبد العزيز ويقولون: أنت دولتك أول دولة في هذا العهد، أعطنا قضاة  يطبقون الشريعة، ونتعاهد معكم؟ وسوف تعرفون هذا يوم القيامة.كان المفروض  أنه أول إقليم يستقل -وأظنه سورية من فرنسا- يجب أن يأتي أهله ويضمون سورية  إلى السعودية، والله! إنه لواجب، وامتناعهم هو الذي دمرهم وحرمهم الإسلام،  لو انضمت سورية وطبق فيها شرع الله فستصبح كالجنة. واستقل الإقليم الآخر  فيأتي رجاله: لقد خرجت بريطانيا، فهيا باسم الله تعالى، ابعث والياً وقضاة،  وهكذا، فما تمضي ثلاثون سنة أو أربعون إلا وأمة الإسلام دولة واحدة،  وشريعة الله تطبق، فلماذا ما فعلنا؟ ما نريد الإسلام ولا شرائعه ولا قواعده  ومن ثَمَّ كان البلاء، وأعطانا الله آية عجيبة، فاللهم لك الحمد، الحمد  لله، الحمد لله أن أرانا آية من آياته، وهي: أن أوجد تلك الحفنة من اليهود  وأذلنا بهم إذلالاً عجباً، لما دخلوا فلسطين وأخرجوا الأردن جمعوا قناصل  وسفراء العرب على جدار وبالوا عليهم! فمن أذلنا؟ الله، لا الغرب ولا الشرق  ولا أمريكا ولا الهند، هو جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، هو الذي أرانا آياته ومع  هذا أعمينا أنفسنا عنها وأبينا أن ننظر إليها، واستمر العرب والمسلمون على  الإلحاد والباطل والزيغ، لا صلاة ولا زكاة ولا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن منكر  ولا وتطبيق لشرع الله وهكذا، فهذا كفر أم ماذا؟ ما هذه الآية؟  وَمَنْ  يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:211] معناه: سيعاقب أشد العقاب وآلمه في  الدنيا وفي الآخرة معاً، فهل فهمتم هذه؟ هل يسمعها العرب والمسلمون؟ هل  رجال العلم والصحافة يكتبون؟ لا، أمة ميتة حتى يحييها الله عز وجل، اللهم  أحينا يا ربنا، اللهم أحينا يا ربنا، يا من يحيي العظام وهي رميم أحي هذه  الأمة بعد موتها يا رب العالمين.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (132) 
الحلقة (139)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (97) 

إن إبليس عليه لعنة الله أخذ عهداً على نفسه أن يضل العباد، فهو يزين للذين  كفروا الحياة الدنيا، ويصور لهم متاعها على أنه المتاع الدائم الذي لا  يحول ولا يزول، ويزهدهم في الآخرة فلا يريدون سماع خبرها ولا الكلام عنها،  فعاقبهم الله عز وجل بأن وكلهم إليها وجعل متاعها هو جل ما يجنون، وهم في  الآخرة محرومون مطرودون، ويرفع المؤمنين فوقهم يوم القيامة بما كانوا  يسخرون منهم في الدنيا.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع : ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فكيف نظفر بهذا الخير لولا  توفيق ربنا وهدايته لنا، حيث جمعنا على كتابه في بيته نتلوه ونتدارسه؟ وها  نحن مع هذه الآيات المباركات، وهما آيتان من سورة البقرة انتهى الدرس  إليهما.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ  آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   *  زُيِّنَ  لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَاللَّهُ  يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [البقرة:211-212].                                

** الأمر بسؤال بني إسرائيل عما جاءهم من الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  القائل:  سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:211]؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه، خالق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وما فيهما، خالقنا ورازقنا،  واهبنا عقولنا وطاقاتنا وقدراتنا، هذا الذي يقول لرسوله ومصطفاه:  سَلْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [البقرة:211] عرفتم من الآمر؟ الله جل جلاله، الذي  اصطفى محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرسله رسولاً للعالمين. سَلْ   [البقرة:211] أي: اسأل، وحذفت الهمزة -كما قدمنا- مع همزة الوصل للتخفيف،  لقوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ  مُدَّكِرٍ  [القمر:17]؛ فإن قولك: (اسأل) فيه صعوبة، أما (سل) فتخفيف من  ربكم، سل يا رسولنا، يا مصطفانا، سل بني إسرائيل أهل الكتاب اليهود، أولاد  إسرائيل هم أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، إذ يعقوب يكنى  بإسرائيل واسمه يعقوب.                                                                      

** بشارة سارة بإسحاق عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                                وتذكرون أن سارة امرأة إبراهيم لما بشرت بالولد مع عقمها  وكبر سن زوجها قالت:  أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا  إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ  [هود:72]، قالت الملائكة:  أَتَعْجَبِينَ  مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ  الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ  [هود:73]. سارة التي هاجرت وفارقت  ديارها مع زوجها إبراهيم الخليل عليهم السلام، ولما دقت الساعة لتدمير  حواضر ما حلمت الدنيا بمثلها -سدوم وعمورة- جاء الوفد الذي يقوم بهذه  المهمة وعلى رأسهم جبريل، وهم جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، نزلوا ضيوفاً على  إبراهيم، فلما نزلوا عليه ضيوفاً ماذا فعل؟ قال تعالى:  فَرَاغَ   [الذاريات:26] مال  إِلَى أَهْلِهِ فَجَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ   *   فَقَرَّبَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ  [الذاريات:26-27] هذا الكرم، ولهذا كني إبراهيم  بأبي الضيفان على لسان سيد المرسلين، فجاء بعجل حنيذ، مشوي باللهجة  اليمنية، وقربه إليهم، ثم ما قال: كلوا، فما ينبغي أن يكون فوقهم، من آدابه  السامية الرفيعة أنه قال:  أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ  [الذاريات:27] عرضٌ عرضه لا  أمرٌ أمرهم به. فقالوا: إنا لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بحقه. قال: كلوه بحقه.  قالوا: فما حقه يا إبراهيم؟ قال: أن تسموا الله في أوله وأن تحمدوه في  آخره. والحمد لله؛ فنحن نأكل الطعام صباح مساء بحقه، لا نأكل طعاماً ولا  نشرب شراباً بدون أن ندفع القيمة، والحمد لله، القيمة أن تقول: باسم الله،  فإذا شبعت قل: الحمد لله، فقد أديت الثمن المطلوب. إذاً: فلما قال إبراهيم:  كلوه بحقه، وسألوه: ما حقه؟ قال: أن تذكروا اسم الله في أوله وتحمدوه في  آخره؛ التفت جبريل إلى ميكائيل وقال: حق للرجل أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً! هو  أهلٌ للخلة، حق للرجل أي: ثبت وتعين أن يتخذه ربه خليلاً.إذاً: وعرف أنهم  ملائكة، والملائكة لا يأكلون ولا يشربون، فقالوا: جئناك لمهمة، ومع هذا  تلطف إبراهيم وقال: إن فيهم لوطاً،  قَالُوا نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِيهَا  لَنُنَجِّيَنَّه  ُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ  الْغَابِرِينَ  [العنكبوت:32] خبيثة منتنة، وأما لوط وبناته فسوف نستلهم  استلال الشعرة من العجين، فقلبت تلك العواصم وانقلب ظاهرها باطنها وباطنها  ظاهرها، وتحولت بمرور الأيام إلى بحيرة منتنة تسمى الآن بالبحر الميت، هذا  البحر ما يوجد فيه حوت ولا ضفادع.                                                                      

** ذكر بعض الآيات التي أريها بنو إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً: سل بني إسرائيل يا رسولنا كم آتيناهم من آية بينة،  عشرات ومئات الآيات، وهل آمنوا؟ ما آمنوا؛ إذ من الجائز أن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم تتوق نفسه للمعجزات أو يطالبه أصحابه أو بعض الناس، لكن  المعجزات لن تكون سبباً للإيمان، فكم من معجزات خارقة للعادة يسخر منها  الكافرون ويستهزئون. إذاً: فاصبر يا رسولنا وتحمل واثبت، وسل بني إسرائيل  كم آتيناهم من آية بينة كالشمس دالة على أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن موسى رسول  الله وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسول الله وما آمنوا. ومن أظهر الآيات -كما  عرفتم- العصا، عصا موسى كان يرعى بها الغنم فأمره تعالى أن يلقيها فألقاها  فإذا هي حية تسعى تهتز كأنها جان، وابتلعت وأدخلت في جوفها ذلك الوادي  المليء بالحبال التي يتصورها ويشاهدها المتفرجون أنها حيات وثعابين، فهذه  أعظم آية.وانفلاق البحر، ضربه موسى باسم الله فانفلق اثنتي عشر فلقة، كل  طائفة أو قبيل من بني إسرائيل تمشي في طريق واحد خاص بها، فهل أسلموا؟ ما  أسلموا، إذاً: فاصبر يا رسولنا وتحمل واثبت.                                                                      

** تخويف المسلمين من تبديل نعمة الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم قال له:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] هذه الآية لو تتلى على العالم الإسلامي  في ساعة واحدة ويسمعونها ويرزقهم الله إيماناً لبكوا منها إلى طلوع  النهار، ولتابوا إلى ربهم ورجعوا إليه، لما فيها من الوعيد الذي لا يقادر  قدره ولا يطاق، حيث قال تعالى:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   [البقرة:211]، إذ العقوبة لا تستطيعونها. وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ  [البقرة:211]  (من) من ألفاظ العموم يدخل فيه الواحد والواحدة والاثنان والاثنتان  والجماعة والأمة،  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] وشاهدها؛  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   [البقرة:211]. وإن أردتم صورة فماذا حل باليهود؟ ماذا أصابهم؟ ما عرفت أمة  من الأمم الذل والهون والدون والصغار والاحتقار في العالم كما عرف  اليهود،كان المسيحي لا يفتح عينيه في اليهودي بغضاً له وكرهاً له، ما ينظر  إلى وجهه، وكانوا يقلونهم كالسمك في قدور الزيت بدعوى أنهم قتلوا إلههم،  وتشردوا وتمزقوا وسلط الله عليهم البابليين فساموهم الخسف وسلطوا عليهم ما  لا يطاق، ثم تجدد لهم العهد من جديد وظهرت دولتهم وسادت لما رجعوا إلى  الله، ثم ما إن فسقوا وخرجوا عن طاعة الله ولبس نساؤهم الكعب العالي حتى  أخذوا يهبطون، فاستباحوا الخلاعة والدعارة والزنا والربا، فضربهم وسلط  عليهم الرومان فساموهم الخسف والعذاب، شتتوهم، مزقوهم، أهانوهم، فشردت  جماعات منهم إلى هذه المدينة، وما زالوا في الهون والدون حتى هبط العالم  الإسلامي فظهروا.هبط العالم الإسلامي وذهبت منه السيادة والقيادة وإرادة  الخير للبشرية، ولصق بالأرض وأخلد إليها، حينئذ ظهر اليهود من جديد، وظهروا  بالمكر والخديعة، مكروا فوضعوا المذهب الشيوعي، اجتمعوا عليه وفكروا فيه  ونظموه وقعدوه وأصلوه وعرضوه، فاجتاح ذلك المذهب أوروبا السامية العالية،  فثلاثة أرباعها أصبحوا لا يؤمنون بالله ولا لقائه، يقولون: لا إله والحياة  مادة! ومن ثم استولوا على قلوب أوروبا، ذاك العدو الألد الذي لا يفتح عينيه  في اليهود أصبح يركع لليهود وينحني لهم، ووضعوا فتنة الربا والبنوك  وساسوها وتحكموا فيها وسادوها، فوضعوا العالم تحت أرجلهم.ولا ينقذ العالم  من اليهود إلا المسلمون فقط، وهل نحن أولئك المسلمون؟ لا، فنحن كفرنا بنعمة  الله:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ   [البقرة:211]، فالعقاب لا يقادر قدره ولا يقوم به شيء؛ لأن الله إذا عاقب  فهو شديد العقاب، ها هو ذا قد أذلنا وأهاننا وأفقرنا وشتتنا ورمانا في  متاهات لما كفرنا نعمة الإسلام، ما اعتززنا بها ولا التففنا حولها، ولا  عشقناها ولا قمنا بها ولا دعونا البشرية إليها، بل أصبحنا نجري وراء الكفر  ونتمثله ونعمل ما استطعنا على أن نكون مثلهم، أواقع هذا أو لا؟ والله! إنه  لواقع،  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:211].إذاً: من يؤدب اليهود؟  هم المسلمون، والله! إن ساعتهم لآتية، لكن هذا الجيل منا ما هو بأهل لذلك؛  لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المتكلم بالغيب المخبر عن الله بما يوحيه  إليه، وكم من غيب أعلنه وتحقق كما أخبر بلا زيادة ولا نقصان، فاسمعوه يقول:  ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، وهذه الكلمة يقولها في أصحابه، وهل بقي يهود يستحقون  القتال؟ بنو قينقاع شردوا عن آخرهم، بنو النضير شردوا إلى الشام، أين  اليهود؟ ذهبوا إلى الروم ليذلوهم، فكيف يصبحون أمة ويقاتلهم المسلمون؟ ولكن  الغيب لله، ( لتقاتلن ) بلام القسم ( اليهود فتقتلونهم حتى يقول الشجر  والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله، إلا شجر الغرقد فإنه من شجر  اليهود )، تعرفون شجر الغرقد؟كان البقيع كله غرقداً أيام الأمطار، شجر ذو  شوك، وفي بلد المغرب موجود عندنا الآن، فلم يقدِّس اليهود هذا الشجر؟  لعلمهم أنهم إذا اختبئوا تحت الشجرة وجاء مسلم يطاردهم لا تعترف الشجرة بأن  اليهودي عندها، وسلوا إخوانكم الفلسطينيين عندما يحجون ويعتمرون فسيعطونكم  فكرة كاملة عن شجر الغرقد والعناية به كالتفاح والعنب بل أشد، هم به أكثر  عناية من التفاح والتمر.إذاً: هل الشجر والحجر يكذب؟ يقول: يا مسلم وما هو  بمسلم؟ لا يكذب، فلهذا نحن لسنا بأهل لذلك، ليس معنى هذا أن هذا مستحيل وما  يمكن، والله العظيم! لو نسلم لله أربعاً وعشرين ساعة فقط نعلن (لا إله إلا  الله) ويصير أمرنا واحداً على شرع الله لمات اليهود من الخوف والفزع، فما  الذي يمنعنا من أن نسلم؟ لا شيء.ليجتمع حكامنا في الروضة بالطيارة، الذي في  أقصى الشرق وأقصى الغرب تأتي به الطائرة في ست ساعات، ويبايعون خليفة لهم  ويأخذون الدستور ويطبقونه، فتقام الصلاة.. تجبى الزكاة.. يؤمر بالمعروف ..  ينهى عن المنكر، ينتشر ظل الآداب والأخلاق، وبعد أربعين يوماً وأمة محمد هي  الأمة الرائدة القائدة، وتأخذ الدول تسقط، تمد أيديها للإسلام وتعتنقه،  وهذا اليوم سيأتي أيضاً، ليأتين يوم لا يبقى بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا دخله  الإسلام بعز عزيز أو ذل ذليل في الكرة الأرضية بكاملها، والمقدمات موجودة،  فهيا نسلم.                                                                      

** ضرر تبديل العبد نعمة الله تعالى عليه                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] ويبددها، أعطاك الله مالاً فأنفقته في الحشيشة،  أنفقته في العهر، أنفقته في أكل الحرام، هذا بدل نعمة الله كفراً أم لا؟  ويعاقبه الله، ويذله ويهينه إلا أن يتوب عليه، أعطاك نعمة السمع والبصر  والعقل وأنت البشر المسلم؛ إذا لم تشكر الله على هذه النعمة فإن عقاب الله  شديد، وهكذا كل ذي نعمة إذا لم يشكر الله تعالى ولم يعترف بها لله خالقها  وواهبها؛ هذا الذي كفر نعمة الله وجحدها وغطاها وسترها يتوقع له عذاب شديد  لا يطاق، وأبرز نعمة وأظهرها هي الإسلام، هل هناك نعمة أعظم من الإسلام؟  الكفار حيوانات وبهائم إلى جهنم، فما هذه الحياة؟ والمسلمون بحق سادات  الكون في هذه الحياة، طهر وصفاء وآداب وأخلاق وعز وكرامة، قل ما شئت من  الكمالات، لا خوف ولا حزن ولا هم ولا كرب، إنه الإسلام.ومع الأسف قد بدل  المسلمون نعمة الإسلام بالكفر، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، باستثناء هذه  البقعة، لا يلتفتون إلى الشريعة، القوانين الغربية المستوردة المستوحاة  درَّسوها ودرَسوها، بعثوا أولادهم فتعلموا في إيطاليا وأوروبا والإسلام  مسكوت عنه، ومن تكلم خافوا منه وقالوا: اسكت لا تزعجنا، اعبد الله إن شئت.                                                                       

** الوعيد بالعذاب لمن بدل نعمة الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً: صدق الله العظيم:  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:211]، دول الخليج كانوا شحاتين فقراء لاصقين بالأرض، يصيدون السمك  في البحر، لا عنب ولا زرع، فأغدق الله علينا نعمة المال، فهل سنشكر أم لا؟  والله! إننا لتحت النظارة، ومن يعش سيرى ومن يمت سيسمع أيضاً ويبلغه، إما  أن يشكروا وإما أن تسلب هذه النعمة، ما لهم ميزة على باقي البشرية أبداً،  كلهم عبيد الله، من كفر نعمة الله سلبها منه وإن كان ابن الرسول. وَمَنْ  يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] ما  هذا العذاب؟ ما يقادر قدره فيطاق، يكفي فيه قوله تعالى:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [البقرة:211]، والعقاب سمي كذلك لأن الإنسان يؤخذ من  عقبه وهو هالك.معاشر المستمعين! من أوتي نعمة فليشكر الله، على الأقل يقول:  الحمد لله .. الحمد لله، ربنا لك الحمد، أنعمت وأفضلت وأحسنت، اللهم لك  الحمد، فالله يحب هذا، هيا نتملقه، ثلاثة أرباعنا لا يقولون: الحمد لله عند  الطعام والشراب ولا اللباس ولا الركوب، كأنهم هم خالقو النعمة وموجدوها،  فهذا كفران للنعمة، أينعم الله علينا بهذه النعم ثم ما نذكرها له، ولا  نشكره من أجلها، ولا نحاول أن نرد إفضاله بشكر فنصلي بين يديه ركعتين على  الأقل شكراً له على نعمته؟آية عجب:  وَمَنْ  [البقرة:211] من أبيض وأسود،  في الأولين وفي الآخرين، في أي جنس،  وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ  [البقرة:211] وأصبحت بين يديه وأكلها أو شربها،  أو لبسها وعمل فيها،  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   [البقرة:211].هذه الآية الأولى واضحة، فهل استفدنا شيئاً؟ الآن أصبحنا ننظر  إلى العالم بين أيدينا، وأنه يتوقع له الإبادة والدمار.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم يقول تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:212]، من الذي زينها لهم؟ ما قال: زين الشيطان لهم،  ولا قال: زينا لهم، قال: (زُيِّن)، من الذي يزين الحياة الدنيا؟ إبليس أبو  مرة العدو، يزين للكفار الذين هم كالأموات، الذين يعيشون في الظلماء، الذين  فقدوا الحواس وأصبحوا كالبهائم لانقطاع النور عن قلوبهم لكفرهم بالله  وكتابه ولقائه، هؤلاء يزين لهم الشيطان الحياة الدنيا، امش إلى إيطاليا..  إلى بلجيكا.. إلى هولندا.. إلى أمريكا.. إلى روسيا، إلى أي بلد كافر وانظر  إلى الكفار ماذا يفعلون؟ همه الدنيا، لا هم له سوى أن يأكل ويشرب ويلبس  وينكح، لا هم له أبداً إلا كيف يتجمل.. كيف يتحسن.. كيف يحسن لباسه طعامه  شرابه منزله فراشه مركوبه، كل طاقاته مسخرة هنا، زينت لهم الحياة الدنيا،  فجروا وراءها، يجرون من الساعة السابعة أو الثامنة وهم في العمل النساء  والرجال، فإذا انتهى العمل أقبلوا على الأكل والشرب والنكاح واللهو  والباطل، وهكذا، من فعل بهم هذا؟ الشيطان؛ لأنهم رضوا به موجهاً وسائساً  وقائداً ورائداً، دعاهم فاستجابوا، ناداهم فقالوا: لبيك أبا مرة لبيك، عرض  عليهم الإيمان والإسلام وشرائع الله فرفضوها وقبحها لهم الشيطان وحسن لهم  الشرك والمعاصي والجرائم.أزيدكم وضوحاً: كل من يأتي كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب  فوالله! إن الشيطان هو الذي زين له، وهل الله يزين الفواحش؟ تعالى الله عن  ذلك علواً كبيراً، هل الملائكة تحسن اللواط والجرائم؟ والله! ما كان، فهذه  الجرائم المنتنة القبيحة من يزينها للناس؟ الشيطان،  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ  حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ  [آل عمران:14]، من يزين؟ العدو.  ‏                                

** نماذج من إقبال الناس على زينة الدنيا ونسيان الآخرة                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا  [البقرة:212] لا يرون الآخرة، ولا يريدون أن يسمعوها، ولا أن  يتحدثوا عنها، ويشمئزون، ومن يذكر الآخرة أو ما يتم فيها يقولون: أنت تريد  أن تنغص علينا معيشتنا أو حياتنا، اترك الآخرة.لعلكم شاهدتم هذا، إذا جرى  حديث عن الآخرة في جماعة من هذا النوع يغضبون، يجتمعون على اللعب: الكيرم..  الدمنو، ويضحكون ويدخنون ويكفرون ويسب بعضهم بعضاً وكأنهم ما عرفوا لا إله  إلا الله، والله! لهذا هو الواقع، ويجلس الرجل مع بناته وامرأته وشاشة  التلفاز أمامه أو الفيديو، وعاهرة ترقص وتلوح بيديها وبرأسها وثديها بارز  والحمرة في وجهها وشفتيها وهم يضحكون، كأنهم أموات لا يشعرون، أما يستحي  أحدهم؟ لو كان فيه إيمان لذاب بين يدي الله، هل هذا هو الطريق الموصل إلى  الله؟ أليس هذا المميت للقلوب والمهيج للشهوات والنزعات؟ آهٍ! وامصيبتاه.ما  هي مصيبتنا يا مسلمون؟ أعرضنا عن ذكر الله، أعرضنا عن القرآن، وأصبحنا لا  نجتمع عليه إلا ليلة الموت، من منكم يقول: أنا قلت مرة لأخ لي ونحن في  العمل وتعبنا وجلسنا لنستريح تحت ظل شجرة أو كذا: اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن  أتدبره؟ هل حصل هذا؟ أو جلس ثلاثة يتحدثون عن أمور دنياهم أو ينتظرون  الأكل فيقول أحدهم: أي فلان! أسمعنا شيئاً من القرآن؟ هذا ما عرفناه إلا  عند باز هذه الأمة، عند الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، إذا جلسوا للأكل ينتظرون  يقول: من منكم يسمعنا شيئاً من كلام الله؟ وعرفت مؤمناً وأنا صبي أحفظ  القرآن قبل البلوغ يأتي يقول: أبا بكر ! أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن. والله!  ليعمل هكذا ويصغي وهو أمي ما يفرق بين الباء والتاء، لكنه تلميذ خريج هذه  المدينة، يجيء يقول لي: أسمعني، اقرأ علي. أما غيره في ذلك العالم فما واحد  يقول: أسمعني شيئاً من كلام ربي أبداً، كل ما في الأمر إذا مات الميت  ادعوا طلبة القرآن فيحضرون، فإن كان غنياً فسبع ليال، وإذا كان فقيراً  فثلاث ليال، وعندهم الأربعين أيضاً عند الأغنياء.وفي سورية بالذات عملوا  نقابة، فبالتلفون تقول: ألو! نريد عشرة من طلبة القرآن، مات عندنا ميت،  فيقول النقيب: من فئة المائة ليرة أو الخمسين؟ فإن كان غنياً فمن فئة مائة،  وإذا كان فقيراً فمن فئة خمسين، هذا القرآن من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا لا  يجتمع عليه اثنان ولا يتدبرون ولا يتفكرون فيما خاطبهم الله به ودعاهم  إليه أو نهاهم عنه أبداً، ومن كذبني فليقل لي: هل استعمرت بلاد العالم  الإسلامي من قبل الكفار أم لا؟ إذاً: انقطع الكلام، لو كانوا أهل قرآن فهل  سيستغلون ويستعمرون؟ معاذ الله.                                                                      

** تولي الشيطان تزيين الحياة الدنيا                                                                                                   * *

                                 زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا   [البقرة:212]، ولم -ونحن مؤمنون- نقبل تزيين الشيطان لنا ونتنافس فيها؟  وأعظم ما حدث عندنا البنوك، كم من بنك في المدينة يرحمكم الله؟ لتكن عشرة،  فهل بالمدينة يهود؟ هل هناك يهود ساكنون هنا؟ هل فيها نصارى أو مجوس؟ كلا  أبداً، بل مسلمون، إذاً: مسلمون ويقلدون اليهود ويفتحون البنوك، ومن  يعمرها؟ أتظن أنه تأتي الأموال من الخارج وتوضع فيها؟ والله! لمن جيوبنا  نحن المواطنين؟ من زين هذا لنا؟ الشيطان، والله! إنه للشيطان، ما جاءنا  أبداً عالم من علمائنا ولا سيد من ساداتنا وخطب فينا وقال: اسمعوا: ساهموا،  فالبنوك ترفع مقاماتكم وتعزكم، هل فعل هذا أحد؟ إذاً: لم نعمرها؟ الشيطان  هو الذي زين. وهو الذي زين اللواط وهو أخبث خبث عرفته البشرية، وأصبحت له  أندية في العالم، هو الذي يزين هذه الجرائم والموبقات.وقولو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (133) 
الحلقة (140)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (98) 


كان الناس ما بين آدم ونوح عليهما السلام فترة طويلة أمة واحدة على دين  الإسلام، لم يعبد بينهم إلا الله وحده، حتى زين الشيطان لبعضهم عبادة غير  الله فكان الشرك والضلال، فبعث الله نوحاً لهدايتهم فاختلفوا إلى مؤمن  وكافر، وموحد ومشرك، ثم توالت الرسل تحمل كتب الله، المتضمنة الحكم في كل  ما يختلفون فيه، فكانت سنة الله في المختلفين أن هدى عباده المؤمنين إلى  الحق، وحققت الضلالة على من حملهم الحسد وحب الرئاسة فردوا الكتاب.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من  آية بينة ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع قول  ربنا تبارك وتعالى من سورة البقرة: كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَأَنزَلَ  مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ  وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   [البقرة:213].لا مانع من أن نذكر أنفسنا بالآيتين السابقتين في ليلة مضت،  ثم نذكر هداية الآيتين تعليماً وتذكيراً، أما الآيتان فهما قوله تعالى:   سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ  يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   *  زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ  حِسَابٍ  [البقرة:211-212].  

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيتين:من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: التحذير من كفر النعم ]، حذرنا الله  بهذه الآية من أن نكفر نعمه، أي: نجحدها، ولا نعترف بها لله، ولا نشكره  عليها، حذرنا ربنا تعالى من كفر النعم، وما يترتب عليه من سلبها والانتقام  من الكافرين بها.[ التحذير من كفر النعم؛ لما يترتب على ذلك من أليم العذاب  وشديد العقاب، ومن أجلِّ النعم ] وأفضلها وأعظمها [ نعمة الإسلام ]، نعمة  الدين الإسلامي، [ فمن كفر به وأعرض عنه فقد تعرض لأشد العقوبات وأقساها،  وما حل ببني إسرائيل من ألوان الهون والدون دهراً طويلاً شاهد قوي ] على أن  من أعرض عن دين الله استوجب غضب الله ولعنه الله وأذله وأخزاه، [ وما حل  بالمسلمين يوم أعرضوا عن الإسلام واستبدلوا به الخرافات ثم القوانين  الوضعية شاهد أكبر أيضاً ]، عسى المستمعون يعون هذه المسائل العلمية.[  ثانياً: التحذير من زينة الحياة الدنيا والرغبة فيها والجمع لها ونسيان  الدار الآخرة وترك العمل لها، فإن أبناء الدنيا اليوم يسخرون من أبناء  الآخرة، ولكن أبناء الآخرة أهل الإيمان والتقوى يكونون يوم القيامة فوقهم  درجات، إذ هم في أعالي الجنان والآخرون في أسافل النيران ].تلك هداية  الآيتين الكريمتين، فهيا بنا مع هذه الآية، وهي واحدة ولكنها طويلة.  

**دلالة الآية القرآنية على وحدانية الله تعالى ونبوة رسوله                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           معشر المستمعين! هل بينكم من لم يفهم أو يعرف معنى الآية؟ ما  معنى آية؟الآية في لغتنا: العلامة، القرآن فيه ستة آلاف ومائتان وست  وثلاثون آية، كل آية علامة على وجود الله وربوبيته وإلهيته وصحة شرعه  ودينه، وعلى صحة نبوة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.ووجه ذلك: أن من أنزل  هذه الآية هل يكون معدوماً؟ هذه الآية التي تحمل الهداية الكاملة للبشرية  هل صاحبها يكون جاهلاً؟ مستحيل، والذي نزلت عليه وقرأها وكتبها أصحابه ألا  يكون رسول الله؟ مستحيل! كيف لا يكون رسور الله وقد أوحى إليه بالآيات  وأنزلها عليه؟فلهذا كل آية في القرآن تقول: لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول  الله، ولن يستطيع ذو منطق أو عقل أو فلسفة أن ينقض هذه، والله! لا يقدر،  فالآية من أنزلها؟ هل هناك من ادعى نزولها وقال: أبي أو جدي، أو قال: بنو  فلان؟ سكتت البشرية وطأطأت رأسها وسلمت أن هذا وحي الله وإنزاله وكتابه،  إذاً: فهل يكون منزل الوحي والكتاب غير موجود، أو يكون جاهلاً، أو يكون  ضعيفاً؟ مستحيل، ومن نزلت عليه هو رسول الله قطعاً، إذاً: فكل آية تقول: لا  إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** زمن أول تحول في البشرية من التوحيد إلى الشرك                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى -واسمع العلوم التي ما وصلت إليها فهوم البشر  ولا أدركتها عقولهم-:  كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً  [البقرة:213]، من  هم الناس؟ بنو آدم أبيضهم وأصفرهم على حد سواء، كان الناس في وقت ما في  ظرف بعيد، هذا الوقت هو ما بين آدم أبي البشر نبي الله عليه السلام ونبي  الله نوح عليه السلام، ولكن في هذا تجوُّز؛ إذ ذلك الوقت من آدم إلى قبل  نوح بزمن، كان الناس كلهم على ملة الإسلام، ليس فيهم كافر ولا مشرك ولا  يهودي ولا نصراني، كلهم على الإسلام أمة واحدة، لا مذهبية ولا فرقة حوالي  ألف سنة، ثم مكر بهم الشيطان ودس لهم دسائس الخبث واستطاع أن يحولهم من  موحدين إلى مشركين، فلما أشركوا استلزم ذلك وجود وحي وكتاب وتعليم، ثم  انقسموا ما بين مؤمن وكافر، أما الفترة من آدم إلى ما قبل نوح بزمن فكانت  البشرية كلها أمة واحدة، لا فرقة بينها ولا خلاف.وعلم الله تعالى بداية  الفتنة، وهي أن إبليس عدو آدم وبنيه ما أعجبه أن تستمر البشرية دائماً في  انتظام وإسلام وطهر لتدخل الجنة كلها، فزين لمن قبل نوح، أي: قبل البعثة،  زين لهم أن يضعوا تماثيل لخمسة رجال من الصالحين، هؤلاء الرجال الصالحون  زين لهم وضع تماثيل لهم، حتى إذا نظروا إليهم أحبوهم ورغبوا في صلاحهم وما  كانوا عليه، ويأخذون في زيارتهم فترة من الزمن، وبعد فترة من الزمن مات من  عرفوا هذه القضية، فزين لهم عبادة تلك الأوثان أو تلك التماثيل الخمسة،  فعبدوهم بحجة الاستشفاع والتقرب بهم إلى الله، فلما عبدوهم وأشركوا بربهم  أرسل الله تعالى إليهم رسوله نوحاً عليه السلام، هؤلاء الصالحون الخمسة  جاءوا في سورة نوح بلفظ بين واضح؛ إذ قال تعالى عنهم:  وَقَالُوا لا  تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ  [نوح:23] التي تعبدونها،  وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا  وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا  [نوح:23]، قالوا: هذا من  باب التوصية والتحذير: إياكم أن تغتروا بهذا الرجل وما يقوله لكم فتتخلوا  عن آلهتكم وعن الصالحين من أولياء الله،  وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ  آلِهَتَكُمْ  [نوح:23] أي: لا تتركن آلهتكم، وبخاصة:  وَلا تَذَرُنَّ  وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا   *  وَقَدْ  أَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا  [نوح:23-24].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه)                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً: الآن كان الناس أمة واحدة، في أية فترة؟ ما بين آدم  ونوح بإجمال، فلما ظهر فيهم الشرك والكفر واختلفوا قال تعالى:  فَبَعَثَ  اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ  [البقرة:213] نبياً بعد نبي ورسولاً بعد رسول في  أوقات مختلفة بحسب حالة الناس وحاجاتهم، مهمتهم:  مُبَشِّرِينَ   [البقرة:213] المؤمنين المستقيمين برضا الله وجنته،  وَمُنذِرِينَ   [البقرة:213] الكافرين بغضب الله وعذابه، إذ ليس لهم مهمة إلا هذه، يعلمون  الهدى فمن أجاب نجا ومن أعرض خسر وهلك. كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً   [البقرة:213] أي: على ملة التوحيد، فلما اختلفوا ودس العدو بينهم الشرك  والضلال،  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ  [البقرة:213]  للمستقيمين،  وَمُنذِرِينَ  [البقرة:213] للمنحرفين. وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:213] والكتاب هنا اسم جنس، فـ(أل) للجنس، أي: الكتب،  فصحف إبراهيم كانت عشر صحف، وصحف موسى، وصحف شيث كانت ستين صحيفة.إذاً:   وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  [البقرة:213]، تحمل تلك الكتب  من أجل ماذا؟ قال:  لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ   [البقرة:213].من الذي يحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه من عقائد وشرائع  وآداب؟ الله عز وجل منزل الكتاب ومنبئ النبي ومرسل الرسول هو الذي فعل هذا.                                                                       
                                                              معنى قوله تعالى: (وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغياً بينهم)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ   [البقرة:213].هنا في الكلام إجمال، وأنزل الكتاب أيضاً على مصطفاه ورسوله  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنزله بالحق أيضاً؛ إذ قال تعالى:  إِنَّا  أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ..   [النساء:105] الآية.إذاً: أنزل مع الرسل -كموسى عليه السلام- الكتب، لم؟  ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه فيبين صاحب الحق من صاحب الباطل، والمؤمن  من الكافر، والسعيد من الشقي.ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ   [البقرة:213] أي: في الكتاب، وهو صالح لأن يكون الإنجيل والقرآن، إذ اليهود  اختلفوا في الإنجيل وأنكروه وكذبوا به، وقالوا في عيسى: ساحر وابن زناً،  إذاً: فاختلفوا، فمن الذين اختلفوا؟ أهل الكتاب من اليهود، اختلفوا في شأن  عيسى والإنجيل، واختلفوا في شأن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ  فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ  [البقرة:213] أي: الكتاب  مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:213] والأدلة والمعجزات القاطعة  كالشمس تقرر نبوة عيسى ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم وقف هؤلاء  اليهود هذا الموقف؟قال تعالى:  بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ  [البقرة:213] لأنهم  رؤساء ومسئولون ومسيطرون وقادة والبشرية دونهم، فإذا تنازلوا عن مراكزهم  الدنيوية التي تحمل شعار الدين والمعرفة والعلم أصبحوا كسائر الناس، فعرفوا  هذا فأصروا على البغي والعدوان؛ حتى لا ينزلوا من مراكزهم، ومن مظاهر ذلك  أنهم صرحوا غير ما مرة في المدينة بصحة الإسلام وصدق نبوة محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، لكن قالوا: إذا اتبعناه انتهى وجودنا، ما بقي لنا وجود أبداً في  العالم، ذبنا في الإسلام، ويشهد لهذا: أنهم كانوا يستفتحون على الذين  كفروا من الأوس والخزرج، ويقولون لهم: إن نبياً قد أظل زمانه وسنؤمن به  ونتبعه ونقتلكم قتل عاد وإرم، فحين يقع شجار أو نزاع بين الأوس والخزرج  واليهود يقولون لهم هذا، قال تعالى:  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا  كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   *  بِئْسَمَا  اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ  [البقرة:89-90].إذاً: يقول تعالى:  وَمَا  اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ  [البقرة:213] في الكتاب الذي أنزلناه على عيسى وعلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:213] من هؤلاء؟ اليهود، وذلك  بَغْيًا   [البقرة:213] أي: من أجل البغي بينهم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم)                                                                                                   * *

                                 فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا  فِيهِ  [البقرة:213] فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلف فيه أهل الكتاب  اليهود  مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:213]، وهنا هذه الآية تحمل  أيضاً معنى آخر واضحاً بينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو: أن يوم  الجمعة، هذا اليوم الذي خلق الله فيه آدم، وأهبطه إلى الأرض فيه، وهو الذي  تقوم فيه الساعة، أفضل أيام الأسبوع يوم الجمعة، هذا اليوم عرض على اليهود  فرفضوه وردوه على أنبيائهم واختاروا السبت فكان لهم السبت، فكانوا يعبدون  الله فيه بعبادات مشروعة مبينة من قبل الشارع، وجاء النصارى من بعد فرفضوا  الجمعة ورفضوا السبت ورضوا بالأحد، فعالم النصارى عالم الصليب يقدس الأحد،  والكل يعبدون الله بتلك العبادة الباطلة في كنائسهم يوم الأحد، فهذا اليوم  الفاضل العظيم اختلفوا فيه فهدى الله أمة الإسلام إليه، قال تعالى:   فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ  بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:213]، من الذي هدانا؟ الله عز وجل. وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي  مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:213] والصراط المستقيم هو  الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، هو الذي ينتهي بالسالكين إلى دار السلام، إنه  الإسلام، والله يهدي من يشاء هدايته إلى أين؟ هل إلى المسيحية أو اليهودية  أو المجوسية؟ إلى الإسلام، وسماه الصراط المستقيم، وعلمنا كيف ندعو الله  ونقول:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:6] أي: ثبتنا على  سلوكنا ومشيتنا وسيرنا على الإسلام حتى ننتهي إلى دار السلام.                                                                                                        

**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           مرة ثانية تأملوا هذه الآية الكريمة قبل أن نأخذ في شرحها من  الكتاب.يقول تعالى:  كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً  [البقرة:213] على  الإسلام وعلى التوحيد، في بداية أمر الحياة قرابة الألف سنة،  فَبَعَثَ  اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ [البقرة:213] لم؟ لما  اختلفوا وتناحروا وظهر الكفر بعث الله تعالى النبيين، كان الناس أمة  فاختلفوا فبعث الله النبيين، أو فضلوا فبعثهم لهدايتهم، إذ ذلك من رحمة  الله تعالى بعباده، وهو أرحم بهم من أنفسهم لا يريد لهم البلاء ولا الشقاء  ولا الأذى، يريدهم أن يذكروه ويشكروه، وهذه علة خلقه لهم، فلو سئلت: لم خلق  الله الجنة والنار؟ لم خلق الله السماوات والأرضين؟ لم خلق الله هذه  العوالم؟فالجواب  : خلقها للإنسان، والإنسان لم خلقه؟ ليذكره ويشكره، أراد  الله عز وجل أن يذكر ويشكر فأوجد هذه العوالم لابن آدم، وأوجد الجنة  لأوليائه والنار لأعدائه لعلمه أنهم سيعادونه ويحاربونه، وشرع لهم الذكر  والشكر، فقال: خلقتكم لهذه المهمة، وفي القرآن: وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ  وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ [الذاريات:56]، والجن تابعون للإنس لا  يستقلون، وفي حديث قدسي: (يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك وخلقتك من  أجلي)، وماذا يفعل الله بنا؟يريد منا أن نذكره ونشكره، نذكره في قلوبنا  وألسنتنا طول الحياة، ونشكره بطاعتنا له، بفعل الأوامر وترك النواهي، وفعل  الأوامر من شأنه تزكية نفوسنا وتطهيرها، وترك النواهي من شأنه أن يبقي لنا  طهرنا وصفاءنا، فعل الأوامر به تنتظم حياتنا في المأكل والمشرب والملبس  والمركب، وترك النواهي من شأنه أن يبقى صلاحنا في حياتنا في طعامنا في  لباسنا، ما خلق الله شيئاً عبثاً، تعالى الله علواً كبيراً عن اللهو  والعبث:  وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  لاعِبِينَ *  مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ  لا يَعْلَمُونَ  [الدخان:38-39].                                

** نهاية قوم نوح عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً   [البقرة:213] إذاً فاختلفوا، ظهر الشرك وبدأ بقوم نوح، نوح عاش فيهم ألف  سنة إلا خمسين عاماً وهو يدعو إلى الله ويلون الدعوة فمرة يسر ومرة يعلن،  مرة يدعوهم مجتمعين ومرة يدعوهم متفرقين، ألف سنة كانت الحصيلة فيها ثلاثة  وثمانين امرأة ورجلاً على قدر حمل تلك السفينة، ثلاثة وثمانون رجلاً وامرأة  في ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً، وعابوه وقالوا فيه وفعلوا العجب، لولا حماية  الله لقتلوه، وأما القول فلا تسأل عن أقوالهم، كان إذا تكلم معهم ماذا  يفعلون؟  جَعَلُوا أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَاسْتَغْشَوْا  ثِيَابَهُمْ  [نوح:7]، ما نريد أن نسمع ولا نرى وجهك، يدخلون أصابعهم حتى  ما يسمعون، يغطون وجوههم بثيابهم هكذا حتى لا يشاهدوه، ما نريد أن نرى وجهك  اذهب عنا، اتركنا، لتسعمائة وخمسين عاماً.ولما دقت الساعة وأراد الله أن  ينتقم، والله يملي ويزيد ويفسح المجال للظالم، حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ  أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ  [هود:102].إذاً: فما كان منه تعالى إلا أن أمره  بأن يصنع فلكاً، وجبريل يساعده أو ميكائيل، وكانوا يمرون عليه ويسخرون به:  يا نوح! تأتي بالبحر هنا أو تنقل هذه إلى البحر! كلما مر سخروا منه  واستهزءوا:  وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا  مِنْهُ  [هود:38].والشاهد عندنا: أنه لما دقت الساعة قال تعالى:  احْمِلْ  فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ  عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ  [هود:40] وقضاء الله وقدره فيه كابنه كنعان ؛ فإنه  هالك، ورست السفينة على جبل الجودي، وقد عثر عليها في قرون متأخرة.والشاهد  عندنا: أنه تعالى أملى لهم ألف سنة تقريباً والدعوة بينهم وهم يسخرون  ويضحكون ويستهزئون، والرسل الآخرون ما أعطاهم هذه الفترة.                                                                      

** عاقبة قوم عاد                                                                                                   * *

                                قوم عاد كانوا جبابرة في الأرض، واقرءوا:  إِرَمَ ذَاتِ  الْعِمَادِ   *  الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ   [الفجر:7-8]، كان طولهم قريباً من ستين ذراع كأبينا آدم عليه السلام؛ لأن  آدم لما خلقه الله كان طوله ستين ذراعاً ولا يزال الخلق ينقص إلى اليوم،  فنحن بالنسبة إلى آدم أقزام، وفينا من هو مثلي قزم تماماً. فعاد كانوا في  القرون الأولى، إذاً: كانوا عجباً، ولكن ما فعل الله بهم؟ عاصفة في سبع  ليال وثمانية أيام فقط، والمساحة التي خرجت منها قالوا: كعين الإبرة فقط،  فما تركت داراً ولا بناء، تركتهم كالنخيل الخاوية:  كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ  نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ   *  فَهَلْ تَرَى لَهُمْ مِنْ بَاقِيَةٍ  [الحاقة:7-8]،  حتى إن عجوزاً دخلت في غار في الجبل وظنت أنها نجت، فدخلت الريح كاللولب  وأخرجتها وصرعتها على الجبل، وما زال المؤرخون يقولون عن بعض الأيام: هذه  قرة العجوز، هذه الأيام معروفة عند العرب، القرة من البرد، وقرة العجوز آخر  يوم من السبعة الأيام.                                                                      

** عاقبة قوم ثمود                                                                                                   * *

                               ثم كانت ثمود، وديارهم شمال المدينة على بعد ستمائة كيلو،  لما نجا المؤمنون مع هود عليه السلام نزحوا إلى الشمال واستقروا في تلك  الأماكن وطالت الحياة وأصبحت أمة كأمة عاد، وحسبك أن تشاهد آثارهم في تحويل  الجبال إلى منازل وقصور، أين الآلات التي كانت عندهم؟ فلما أعرضوا عن ذكر  الله وتعالوا وتكبروا وسخروا من صالح أيضاً وقالوا:  يَا صَالِحُ ائْتِنَا  بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [الأعراف:77]، وقالوا: إن  كنت تزعم أنك رسول فاسأل ربك أن يخرج لنا ناقة من هذا الجبل، في تحد واضح،  فقام يصلي ويدعو فتصدع الجبل وخرجت منه ناقة عشراء لم تر الدنيا مثلها،   هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ  اللَّهِ وَلا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   [الأعراف:73]، وجعل الماء قسمة بينهم  لَهَا شِرْبٌ وَلَكُمْ شِرْبُ يَوْمٍ  مَعْلُومٍ  [الشعراء:155] حتى لا تختلطوا معها، فيوم الخميس للناقة ويوم  الجمعة لكم وهكذا، فما كان منهم إلا أن تمالئوا وتآمروا وعقروها، فلما  عقروها دقت الساعة، واقرءوا من سورة الشمس:  كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ  بِطَغْوَاهَا  [الشمس:11]، المال والقوة، فلهذا الفقر دائماً خير من الغنى،   كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِطَغْوَاهَا   *  إِذْ انْبَعَثَ أَشْقَاهَا   [الشمس:11-12]، هذا قدار بن سالف ،  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا  [الشمس:13] انتبهوا! ناقة الله احذروها  واتركوها واتركوا سقياها معها، فلما أبوا  فَدَمْدَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ  بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسَوَّاهَا  [الشمس:14]، حولهم إلى خبر كان بصيحة واحدة  أيضاً، ولكن على ثلاثة أيام: فيوم الأربعاء اصفرت وجوههم، ويوم الخميس  احمرت وجوههم وهم جاثمون ما بقي من يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتحرك، جاثمون على  الأرض، ويوم الجمعة اسودت وجوههم اسوداداً كاملاً، وفي صباح السبت بعد  الفجر مباشرة كانت الصيحة فصعقوا عن آخرهم، بقوا جثثاً على الأرض تأكلها  الطيور والحيوانات، أمة كاملة؛ لأن آية صالح الناقة هذه عجب عجاب.والشاهد  عندنا: أنه بعث الله النبيين لهداية البشر بعدما ضلوا واختلفوا، ومهمتهم  أنهم مبشرون من يستجيب لهم ويمشي وراءهم ويتبع خطاهم فيطيعهم ويطيع ربهم،  يبشرونه بالسعادة المطلقة في الدنيا والآخرة، ومنذرون لمن يعرضون ويتكبرون  أو يعاندون ويحاربون، وأنزل معهم الكتاب أيضاً بالحق يحمله من أجل ماذا؟  ليحكم بين الناس فيعطي كل ذي حق حقه، قال تعالى:  وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا  فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [البقرة:213].اليهود اختلفوا مع النصارى في  عيسى عليه السلام، واختلفوا مع المؤمنين في محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لم؟  لأن البغي أصبح طبعاً لهم، ما يستريحون إذا لم يظلموا ولم يحسدوا. فَهَدَى  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:213] وهم المسلمون، هداهم للذي اختلف  فيه اليهود والنصارى، من جملة ذلك الجمعة، الجمعة اختلفوا فيها، عرضت على  اليهود على ألسنة رسلهم فرفضوها، عرضت على النصارى فرفضوها، إذاً: ونحن  الآخرون السابقون.                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                والآن معنى الآية الكريمة في الشرح. قال المؤلف غفر الله  له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآية الكريمة:يخبر تعالى أن الناس  كانوا ما بين آدم ونوح عليهما السلام في فترة طويلة أمة واحدة على دين  الإسلام لم يعبد بينهم إلا الله تعالى، حتى زين الشيطان لبعضهم عبادة غير  الله تعالى فكان الشرك والضلال ].والشيطان هذه مهمته، أما زين لقوم لوط  -كما علمتم- أفحش فاحشة ما عرفتها الدنيا قط؟ ومع هذا علمهم إياها فكانوا  يأتونها في أنديتهم أمام بعضهم والعياذ بالله.قال: [ فبعث الله تعالى  لهدايتهم نوحاً عليه السلام فاختلفوا إلى مؤمن وكافر وموحد ومشرك، وتوالت  الرسل تحمل كتب الله تعالى المتضمنة الحكم الفصل في كل ما يختلفون فيه.ثم  أخبر تعالى عن سننه في الناس ] وطريقته فيهم، [ وهي أن الذين يختلفون في  الكتاب -أي: فيما يحويه من الشرائع والأحكام- هم الذين سبق أن أوتوه  وجاءتهم البينات، فهؤلاء يحملهم الحسد وحب الرئاسة والإبقاء على مصالحهم  على عدم قبول ما جاء به الكتاب ].فاليهود لم رفضوا القرآن ونبيه؟ جاء  بالهدى، ولكن معناه: أن يسلبهم مناصبهم ومراكزهم، وينتهي ما كان يعبدون  الله به، وهذا لا يريدونه، وقد أفصحوا وتجلت هذه الحقيقة، فهم يعملون على  إعادة مجد بني إسرائيل وحكمهم ودولتهم، فالدين مجرد تمسح فقط، وإلا  فالاتجاه الحقيقي أن يعود لهم ملكهم ودولتهم، هذا السبب الوحيد الذي رفضوا  به قبول الإسلام وإن لم يصرحوا به، قالوا: نحن في غنى عن الإسلام، عندنا  دين الله وكتاب الله لسنا في حاجة إلى هذا، لكن الواقع أنهم يريدون أن  يعيدوا مملكة بني إسرائيل، وظهر هذا الآن واتضح بعد ألف وأربعمائة سنة حيث  ظهرت دولة إسرائيل في أعظم مركز من مراكز العالم الإسلامي في القدس؛ فلهذا  لا يسلمون ولا يقبلون الإسلام.قال: [ واليهود هم المثل لهذه السنة، فإنهم  أوتوا التوراة فيها حكم الله تعالى وجاءتهم البينات على أيدي العابدين ]  الكثيرين [ من أنبيائهم ورسلهم، واختلفوا في كثير من الشرائع والأحكام،  وكان الحامل لهم على ذلك البغي والحسد، والعياذ بالله ] تعالى، [ وهدى الله  تعالى أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لما اختلف فيه أهل الكتابين اليهود  والنصارى، فقال تعالى:  فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:213]  ]، أي: من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم المسلمون، هداهم للإيمان بكل  الكتب وسائر الرسل ونجاهم مما اختلف فيه من قبلهم والحمد لله.قال: [ فقال  تعالى:  فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [البقرة:213] لما اختلف فيه  أولئك المختلفون من الحق، هداهم بإذنه ولطفه وتوفيقه، فله الحمد وله  المنة.ومن ذلك الحق الذي اختلف فيه أهل الكتاب من قبلنا وهدانا الله تعالى  إليه:أولاً: الإيمان بعيسى ]، فعيسى اختلف فيه اليهود والنصارى، اليهود  قالوا: ساحر ودجال وابن زناً، وكفروا به، وعزموا على قتله وقتلوا من شبه  لهم به، وجعلوه كما تعرفون، والنصارى قالوا: هو الله وابن الله وثالث ثلاثة  مع الله، وتاهوا في متاهات لا حد لها، هذا اختلاف واضح، وهدى الله هذه  الأمة فقالوا: عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، والله! إنه لعبد الله ورسوله، ما هو  بالله ولا ابن الله ولا بساحر ولا بدجال ولا بكذاب.إذاً: [ الإيمان بعيسى  عبد الله ورسوله حيث كفر به اليهود وكذبوه واتهموه بالسحر وحاولوا قتله،  وألَّهه النصارى وجعلوه إلهاً مع الله، وقالوا فيه: إنه ابن الله، تعالى  الله عن الصاحبة والولد.ثانياً: يوم الجمعة وهو أفضل الأيام، أخذ اليهود  السبت والنصارى الأحد، وهدى الله تعالى إليه أمة الإسلام ]، وقد جئنا  بعدهم، فالمفروض أنهم الذين يأخذونه.[ ثالثاً: القبلة قبلة أبي الأنبياء  إبراهيم ]، ما هي قبلة إبراهيم؟ الكعبة، أليس هو الذي بناها، إذاً: [  استقبل اليهود بيت المقدس، واستقبل النصارى مطلع الشمس ] إلى الآن، [ وهدى  الله أمة الإسلام إلى استقبال البيت العتيق قبلة إبراهيم عليه السلام،  والله يهدي من شاء إلى صراط مستقيم ].لو شاء الله هدايتهم لهداهم، أي:  اليهود والنصارى، لكن لما تمردوا وكفروا واحتالوا ومكروا لم يشأ هدايتهم،  ورأى هذه الأمة مقبلة على الله تريد رضاه فهداها إلى القبلة الحق، إذ صلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا حوالي سبعة عشر شهراً إلى بيت المقدس، وكان  يتطلع إلى قبلة الكعبة، حتى أنزل الله قرآناً واضحاً في هذا:  وَحَيْثُ مَا  كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ [البقرة:144]، حتى إن بني سلمة في  مسجدهم صلوا العصر ركعتين إلى بيت المقدس وجاء من قال لهم: إن القبلة  تحولت فصلوا الركعتين الأخيرتين إلى الكعبة.إذاً: عرفنا الأمور التي اختلف  فيها أهل الكتاب وفزنا بها نحن: الأمر الأول: عيسى عليه السلام، قال اليهود  فيه: ساحر وابن زناً، وحاولوا قتله وقتلوا من شبه به، فحكمه حكم من قتل؛  لأن الذي تمثل به قتلوه وصلبوه.الثاني: الجمعة، اختلفوا في أفضل الأيام  وأقدسها وأطيبها، فأخذ اليهود السبت والنصارى والأحد، والمسلمون هداهم الله  تعالى إلى الجمعة، أتدرون ما يوم الجمعة؟ فيه ساعة لا يوافقها مؤمن يصلي  ويسأل الله شيئاً إلا أعطاه، وهات أكتب لك بذلك صكاً، ساعة لا يوافيها مؤمن  يصلي ويدعو الله وسأل الله شيئاً إلا أعطاه، هذه فقدها الفريقان اليهود  والنصارى.الثالث: القبلة، اختلفوا فيها، فالنصارى قبلتهم مطلع الشمس  واليهود بيت المقدس، وهدى الله المسلمين إلى قبلة أبيهم إبراهيم، فالحمد  لله.                                                                      

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات:أولاً: الأصل هو التوحيد والشرك طارئ على  البشرية ]، عبد الله آدم وأولاده وأحفادهم ألف سنة ليس هناك شرك، فالأصل هو  التوحيد، والشرك طرأ بوسوسة الشيطان وتزيينه.[ ثانياً: الأصل في مهمة  الرسل ] أمران: [ البشارة لمن آمن واتقى، والنذارة لمن كفر وفجر ]، مهمة  الرسل ما هي؟ تتجلى في أمرين: البشارة والنذارة، البشارة لمن آمن واتقى،  والنذارة لمن كفر وفجر، [ وقد يشرع لهم قتال من يقاتلهم فيقاتلونه كما شرع  ذلك لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثالثاً: من علامات خذلان الأمة وتعرضها  للخسار والدمار: أن تختلف في كتابها ودينها، فيحرفون كلام الله ويبدلون  شرائعه طلباً للرئاسة وجرياً وراء الأهواء والعصبيات، وهذا الذي تعاني منه  أمة الإسلام اليوم وقبل اليوم، وكان سبب دمار بني إسرائيل ].وهذا واقع أم  لا؟ مذاهب متعددة هابطة في الأمة.[ رابعاً: أمة الإسلام التي تعيش على  الكتاب والسنة عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء هي المعنية بقوله تعالى:  فَهَدَى  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ  بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:213] ].فأمة الإسلام التي تعيش على الكتاب والسنة،  الكتاب القرآن والسنة سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وطريقته، وذلك عقيدة  وعبادة وحكم، هذه هي الأمة المعنية بقوله تعالى في هذه الآية:  فَهَدَى  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ  بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:213].[ خامساً: الهداية بيد الله، فليطلب العبد دائماً الهداية من  الله تعالى بسؤاله المتكرر ] ليل ونهاراً [ أن يهديه دائماً إلى الحق ]،   وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ [البقرة:213] فمن هو الذي يشاء الله  هدايته؟ الطالبون الراغبون الملحون الذين يقرعون باب الله يسألونه الهداية،  هم الذي يهديهم، والمعرض والمتكبر لا يهتدي.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة البقرة - (134) 
الحلقة (141)



تفسير سورة البقرة   (99) 

إن دخول الجنة واستحقاقها ليس بالأمر السهل الهيّن، فإن من سنة الله في  خلقه أن يتعرض عباده المؤمنون لأيام شدة ولأواء، ويمتحنوا في ذات الله،  ويبتلوا في أنفسهم وأموالهم، وقد أنكر الله عز وجل على المؤمنين ظنهم أن  يدخلوا الجنة دون امتحان وابتلاء، وقبل أن يصيبهم ما أصاب من قبلهم من  البأساء والضراء والزلزال، حتى يستبطئ النبي ومن معه نصر الله من شدة ما  يلاقون.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة البقرة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الموعود، اللهم  آمين.الآية التي درسناها في الدرس السابق كنا ما وفيناها حقها مما ينبغي أن  نعرفه منها ونفهمه، فلهذا أذكركم بها أولاً تلاوة وتأملوا مضمونها، ثم  نذكر مضمونها في الشرح.                               

** بعثة الرسل بعد ظهور الشرك في الناس                                                                                                   * *

                                أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً  وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ  بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   [البقرة:213].فعلمنا أن البشرية أو الإنسانية مرت بها فترة طويلة من عهد  آدم عليه السلام إلى أن بعث الله تعالى نوحاً، كانت تعيش على التوحيد، لا  شرك ولا كفر، فلما اجتالتها الشياطين، ونفخت فيها روح الإلحاد والشرك  والكفر، وأصبحوا يشركون بربهم ويكفرون به؛ بعث الله تعالى رسوله نوحاً،  فكان أول الرسل يحمل الرسالة للبشارة والنذارة، يبشر المؤمنين المتقين،  وينذر الكافرين الفاجرين، دل على هذا قوله تعالى:  كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً  وَاحِدَةً  [البقرة:213] أي: على ملة التوحيد، إذ الأصل التوحيد، إذاً:   فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  [البقرة:213]  بعدما ارتبكت الحالة واختلطت، وأصبح فيها الشرك والفسق والباطل والشر،  فحكمة الله تقتضي أن يرسل رسلاً يحملون هدايته إلى عباده، فمن أجاب فآمن  واستقام بشروه بوعد الله الصادق بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، ومن أصر على  الشرك ومشى وراء الشياطين فإنهم ينذرونه بعذاب الله اللازم له.                                                                      

** إنزال الكتب على المرسلين لهداية الخلق                                                                                                   * *

                                 كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ  النَّبِيِّينَ  [البقرة:213] بعدما اختلفوا  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  [البقرة:213]، فإبراهيم كان معه ثلاثون  صحيفة، وشيث كان معه ستون صحيفة، وموسى معه عشر صحف، وهكذا التوراة  والإنجيل والزبور وسائر الكتب، فلفظ الكتاب هنا اسم جنس، يدخل فيه كل ما  أنزل الله من الكتب،  وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ   [البقرة:213] لعلة أن يحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه من شأن التوحيد  والشرك، والكفر والإيمان، وطاعة الرحمن عز وجل.                                                                      

** اختلاف أهل الكتاب في الحق                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم أخبرنا تعالى أن الذين اختلفوا فيه هم الذين أوتوه من  قبل، وهذه تنطبق على اليهود انطباقاً كاملاً، هم الذين اختلفوا في رسالة  عيسى؛ لأنه كان بين أيديهم التوراة، ويتلونها ويعملون ببعض ما فيها،  فالمفروض أن يؤمنوا بالإنجيل، ويدخلوا تحت راية عيسى لينجوا، فاختلفوا،  واستمر خلافهم حتى بعث الله النبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالوا: لسنا  في حاجة إلى دين جديد ولا إلى كتاب جديد!  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا  بَيْنَهُمْ  [البقرة:213] حال كونهم بغاة، من أجل البغي والحسد فقط، وإلا  فكتاب الله هو كتاب الله، ورسول الله هو رسول الله، أنزل الله كتاباً ونسخه  بآخر، فنأخذ بالناسخ ونترك المنسوخ، لكن البغي النفسي والحسد والبغض هو  الذي حملهم على هذا.                                                                      

** هداية المؤمنين لما اختُلِف فيه من الحق                                                                                                   * *

                                وقوله تعالى:  فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:213] قطعاً هم  المؤمنون المحمديون، هداهم الله تعالى لما اختلف فيه اليهود والنصارى،   فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [البقرة:213] بالله رباً، وبالإسلام  ديناً، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً، وهم المؤمنون الصادقون في  إيمانهم، هداهم الله عز وجل للذي اختلف فيه أهل الكتاب، وقد حصرناه في  ثلاث مسائل:أولاً: اختلف اليهود والنصارى في عيسى، اليهود قالوا: ابن زناً  والعياذ بالله، وقالوا: ساحر، حين كانوا يشاهدون المعجزات يقولون: سحر،  والنصارى قالوا فيه: ابن الله، واختلفوا، وقال المؤمنون المسلمون بحق: هو  عبد الله ورسوله، عبد الله من سائر عبيده اصطفاه بالرسالة فأرسله، فهو عبد  الله ورسوله، ولهذا نشهد أن عيسى ابن مريم عبد الله ورسوله.ثانياً: اختلفوا  في يوم الجمعة مع ما له من فضل، هذا اليوم خلق الله فيه آدم، وأنزله فيه  إلى الأرض، وهو يوم تقوم فيه الساعة، وهو أفضل الأيام، وحسبنا أن فيه ساعة  لا يوافقها مؤمن يصلي ويدعو الله شيئاً إلا أعطاه الله إياه.فاليهود عليهم  لعائن الله قالوا: إن الله تعالى خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام، وهي:  الأحد والإثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس والجمعة واستراح يوم السبت،  فقالوا: هذا هو اليوم الذي نستريح فيه نحن، وهذا من تزيين الشيطان، وأبطل  الله هذه الفرية في آية من سورة (ق)، إذ قال:  وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا  مَسَّنَا مِنْ لُغُوبٍ  [ق:38]، أي: نصب أو تعب، فأبطل فريتهم.وجاء النصارى  فاختاروا الأحد، وجاء المسلمون بعدهم أتباع النبي الخاتم فهداهم الله إلى  يوم الجمعة، فلنا يوم الجمعة ولليهود السبت، وللنصارى الأحد، هدانا الله  لما اختلفوا فيه، فالحمد لله.ومما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن فترة  الحياة من عهد آدم إلى أن تقوم الساعة هي بمثابة طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها،  كيوم واحد، فتلك الأمم توالت وجئنا، فنحن الآخرون الأولون، وقتنا: من صلاة  العصر إلى غروب الشمس، هكذا بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنحن الآخرون  الأولون.                                                                      

** اختصاص الله تعالى بالهداية                                                                                                   * *

                                إذاً:  فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ  [البقرة:213] لا هداية بدون  إذن الله، فلهذا من طلب الهداية يطلبها من الله بإلحاح، ولا يفهم أنه في  إمكانه أن يهتدي إلى الصراط المستقيم؛ إلى محاب الله فيعملها، وإلى مكاره  الله فيتركها، هيهات هيهات إذا لم يكن الله عوناً له وهادياً له، وحسبنا في  هذا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قام من الليل يتهجد ويصلي يقول  هذا الدعاء: ( اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل، فاطر السماوات والأرض، عالم الغيب  والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، اهدني لما اختلف فيه  من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم )، هذا الرسول حامل راية  الهداية، وهو داعيها، ومع هذا كل ليلة يتضرع بين يدي الله ويسأله أن يهديه  لما اختلف فيه الأولون من الحق بإذنه.                                                                      

** أهمية ديمومة سؤال الله تعالى الهداية                                                                                                   * *

                                فمن هنا قول ربنا:  وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [البقرة:213] ويحب  إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [البقرة:213] يجعلنا نضطر  أنفسنا إلى أن نسأل الهداية طول حياتنا، لسنا بأهدى من رسول الله، ومع ذلك  يقول: ( اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، فاطر السماوات والأرض، عالم  الغيب والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، اهدني لما  اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ). وكثيراً ما  أقول للمستمعين والمستمعات: من هم الذين يشاء الله هدايتهم؟ بنو الأصفر،  العرب، بنو كذا؟ من هم؟ الجواب -معشر المستمعين والمستمعات-: هم الذين  قرعوا باب الله ولازموه، واستمروا طول حياتهم يدعونه الهداية، هم الذين شاء  الله هدايتهم، أما المتنكبون والمعرضون -فضلاً عن الساخرين والكافرين-  فهؤلاء لا يشاء الله هدايتهم؛ لأنه عليم حكيم، فالذي أقبل على الله في صدق  يتضرع إليه ويسأله الهداية حاشا لله أن يحرمه إياها أو يخيبه في دعائه،  والذي يقرع الباب مرة ومرتين ثم يتأخر ما ينتفع، لا بد من ملازمة، وحسبنا  هذا الحديث، كلما قام في الليل يتهجد ويبكي يتوسل إلى الله بهذه الوسيلة  العظيمة: ( اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، فاطر السماوات والأرض، عالم  الغيب والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، اهدني لما  اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم )، فلا بد من  سؤال الله الهداية طول الحياة.إذاً: ومما اختلف فيه الأولون وهدى الله إليه  المؤمنين: القبلة، كان اليهود يستقبلون بيت المقدس، والنصارى يستقبلون  مطلع الشمس ومشرقها، فهدانا الله نحن إلى الكعبة، وهي قبلة إبراهيم  وإسماعيل والأنبياء حتى هود وصالح، فاختلفوا في القبلة فاستقبل اليهود بيت  المقدس، واستقبل النصارى طلوع الشمس، وهدانا الله نحن إلى كعبته التي بناها  لآدم لما هبط إلى الأرض، فاختلفوا وهدانا الله، فالحمد لله.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تابع قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث  الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                تلك الآية فيها هدايات:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآية:من هداية الآية:أولاً: الأصل هو التوحيد  والشرك طارئ على البشرية ] كما قدمنا؛ لأن آدم خلقه الله بيديه ونفخ فيه من  روحه وأسجد له ملائكته، وأخرج من ضلعه الأيسر حواء امرأته وأهبطهما إلى  الأرض، فآدم نبي الله، يعلم عن الله ويوحي الله تعالى إليه، وأولاده  تناسلوا، كلما يولد مولود يعرف الحق ويعرف التوحيد ويعبد الله، وقد قص الله  تعالى علينا قصة قابيل وهابيل، وهما ابنا آدم عليه السلام، وقتل قابيل  هابيل حسداً، ولهذا فالحسد أخطر ما يصاب به البشر، قل لأخيه: لم يقبل الله  صدقتك ولا يقبل صدقي؟  إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ  أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ   [المائدة:27]، والعلة في قبول الله هذا ورفض هذا أن هابيل قدم خير ماله  وأفضل ما يملك لربه، والآخر جمع أشياء فاسدة ما له حاجة إليها، وتقدم بها  قربناً لله، وهكذا الصدقة إذا كانت مما فيه رداءة وعدم صلاحية لا قيمة لها،  أنت تتقرب إلى الله وتقدم إليه بما لا تريده! كيف يصح هذا؟ كيف تواجه الله  عز وجل؟ ( إن الله تعالى طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً ).إذاً: واستمر التوحيد في  أحفاد آدم وأحفاد أحفاده إلى أن حدث الشرك بدعوة إبليس وفتنته، إذاً: لما  انتشر الشرك أرسل الله نوحاً، فدعا قومه ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً.[ ثانياً:  الأصل في مهمة الرسل البشارة لمن آمن واتقى والنذارة لمن كفر وفجر ]،  الأصل في مهمة الرسل ما هي؟ أن يبشروا من آمن واتقى، وينذروا من كفر وفجر،  ثم المهام الأخر من العبادات إلى الجهاد تابعة، يقوم بها المؤمنون  الصادقون.[ ثالثاً: من علامات خذلان الأمة وتعرضها للخسار والدمار أن تختلف  في كتابها ودينها، فيحرفون كلام الله ويبدلون شرائعه طلباً للرياسة وجرياً  وراء الأهواء والعصبيات، وهذا الذي تعاني منه أمة الإسلام اليوم وقبل  اليوم، وكان سبب دمار بني إسرائيل ]. من علامات الخذلان أن يختلف الناس في  دين الله، فلهذا على العلماء أن يعملوا ما استطاعوا على أن لا يفتحوا باب  الخلاف للمسلمين، ولو قام بهذا الواجب العلماء لما ظهر الخلاف، الخلاف كله  شر لا خير فيه، الأمم التي اختلفت تدمرت وخسرت حياتها.إذاً: فالآية تحمل  هذا التنبيه: لا تختلفوا في كتابكم، فإن من اختلفوا في كتابهم هلكوا.[  رابعاً: أمة الإسلام التي تعيش على الكتاب والسنة عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء هي  المعنية بقوله تعالى:  فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ [البقرة:213] ]، أي: لما اختلف  فيه أهل الكتاب: اليهود والنصارى.[ خامساً: الهداية بيد الله، فليطلب  العبد دائماً الهداية من الله بسؤاله المتكرر أن يهديه دائماً إلى الحق  وإلى الطريق المستقيم ]، وقد قدمنا الحديث الصحيح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان كل ليلة يسأل الله أن يهديه لما اختلف فيه الناس من الحق، ويهديه إلى  صراط مستقيم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           كانت تلك الآية، والآن معنا آية أخرى، هي قول الله عز وجل:   أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ  [البقرة:214]. قوله  تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ  [البقرة:214] هذا  الاستفهام معناه: بل أحسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة أيها المؤمنون. وهذه كانت أيام  الشدة، أيام البأساء واللأواء؛ المدينة محاصرة من جهاتها، حرب الخندق، حرب  أحد، الجوع، وحسبنا ما علمنا أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ولم يشبع  من خبز الشعير ثلاثة أيام متوالية، حسبنا أن أبا هريرة كان يصرع في المسجد  من شدة الجوع، فيأتي أطفال المدينة يركبون على ظهره ويقولون: جن أبو هريرة  ! قال: وما فيَّ من جنون، ولكن الجوع.هذه الآية تحملهم على الصبر والثبات  والشجاعة، حتى يفرج الله الهم ويزيل الغم ويرفع البلاء، وفعلت هذه الآية ما  فعلت فيهم، صبروا ثبتوا، فهو يقول لهم: أحسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة دار السلام  بدون بلاء؟ ما هو بمعقول أبداً.  ‏                                

** دخول التكاليف في الابتلاء الممحص لدخول الجنة                                                                                                   * *

                                والبلاء والابتلاء منه التكليف، فالغسل من الجنابة في  الليلة الباردة من هذا، وإخراج زكاة مالك وإعطائها لغيرك من الابتلاء،  شهودك بيت الله خمس مرات في الأربع والعشرين ساعة تسجد وتركع بين يديه مع  إخوانك المؤمنين هذا ابتلاء، الإمساك عن الطعام والشراب شهر رمضان من  الابتلاء، بر الوالدين، طاعة إمام المسلمين.. هذه كلها من الابتلاء، ويجب  أن تصبر، وهي عوامل تزكية النفس وتطهيرها، فهل يدخل المرء الجنة ونفسه  خبيثة؟ والله! ما كان أبداً، إذا لم يزكها بأدوات التزكية التي وضعها الله  لها، ثم مات ونفسه خبيثة كأرواح الشياطين والكافرين فهيهات هيهات أن يدخل  الجنة دار السلام. وحسبنا أن لا ننسى حكم الله الصادر علينا، أبيضنا  وأسودنا أولنا وآخرنا؛ ذلكم الحكم العظيم الذي أقسم الجبار عليه لتطمئن  النفوس وتسكن إليه، إذ قال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ  خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، كثيراً ما نقول: هنا تقرير المصير، لا  تفهم أن مصيرك تقرره يوم القيامة، لا والله، المصير يتقرر هنا، فمن آمن  وحقق إيماناً سليماً صادقاً يقينياً، ثم اتقى الله فلم يفسق عن أمره ويخرج  عن طاعته في الفعل والترك فقد زكى نفسه بهذه العبادات وطهرها من تلك  الأرجاس والأنجاس، إذ ابتعد عن الشرك والكفر والخبث والفسق والفجور، فإذا  جاء ملك الموت وجد نفسه مشرقة، والله! إنه ليحييه ويسلم عليه ويبشره وهو  على سرير الموت:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا  [فصلت:30]، ما مالوا يميناً ولا شمالاً، أحلوا ما أحل الله  وحرموا ما حرم الله، ونهضوا بما أوجب الله من الجهاد والرباط إلى الصيام  والصلاة، هؤلاء:  تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [فصلت:30] في ساعة  الاحتضار، وفود الملائكة تبشرهم وتهنئهم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.أما الذين  يموتون وأرواحهم خبيثة منتنة بالإلحاد والشرك والكفر والعياذ بالله فقد  أعلمنا الله بحكمه فيهم، ما ننسى آية من سورة الأعراف:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40]،   وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأعراف:41]، إذ المجرمون أجرموا على  أنفسهم، لوثوها وأخبثوها بما أفرغوا عليها من أطنان الذنوب والآثام، ولا  توبة ولا تراجع، الظالمون هم المشركون، ظلموا أنفسهم، بدل أن يطيبوها  ويطهروها أخبثوها وعفنوها، وبين الرسول هذا بياناً شافياً، عندما يحتضر  المؤمن التقي ولي الله، وتأتي الملائكة يسفر وجهه ويستبشر ويبتسم وهو يعالج  بقبض روحه، ثم يعرجون بها ويستأذنون من أهل السماوات فيؤذن لهم إلى أن  يقفوا بها عند العرش، ويكتب اسمها في عليين، ثم تعود إلى الأرض لفتنة  القبر، ثم تعود إلى الجنة دار السلام، وأما الروح الخبيثة فوالله! ما يؤذن  لها ولا تعرج إلى السماء ولا تصل إلى دار السلام، وتعود إلى الأرض لفتنة  القبر، ثم تعود إلى أسفل سافلين في الدركات التي ما يخطر في البال أين هي.   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  [الأعراف:40]، التكذيب بالآيات هو  التكذيب بالوضوء والغسل، هو التكذيب بالصلاة والزكاة، الذي كذب بالآيات  كيف يعبد الله؟ الآيات هي حاملة للشرائع والعقائد والآداب والأخلاق  والعبادات، والمستكبر كالمكذب، قال: أنا مؤمن، لكن يمنعه الكبر أن يغتسل من  جنابة أو يصلي، فهل ينفعه هذا الإيمان؟وضربنا لهذا مثلاً قديماً: مريضان  بأشد المرض، زرناهما فقدمنا للأول أدوية وعقاقير للعلاج، فقال: مع الأسف  أنا لا أؤمن بهذه الخرافات والضلال، لا أقبل هذا العلاج الذي تقولونه. فهذا  كذب به فمات، انتهى، فمشينا إلى الثاني فقلنا: مرحباً، أهلاً وسهلاً،  جئناك بعلاج، فقال: جزاكم الله خيراً، نعم أنا مريض والعلاج نافع وأنا مؤمن  بنفعه، ولكن مع الأسف ما عندي رغبة في هذا، تركه استكباراً فمات، فما  الفرق بين المكذب والمستكبر؟ كلاهما هلك، فالذي يكذب بآيات الله ولا يقول  بها ولا يعترف كالذي يقول: آيات الله ودين الله الإسلام حق ولا يريد أن  يطبق شيئاً كبرياء، هل بينهما فرق؟ لا فرق.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ  السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ  الْخِيَاطِ  [الأعراف:40]، تعرفون سَم الخياط؟ سَم الخياط: عين الإبرة،  التي كنا نخيط بها ثيابنا قبل الآلات، هل تستطيع أن تدخل حبلاً في عين  الإبرة؟ فكيف بالجمل؟!إذاً: من أراد أن يدخل الجنة ونفسه خبيثة طلب  المستحيل، كالذي يريد أن يدخل حبلاً في عين الإبرة، أو جملاً في عين  الإبرة، هذا يقال فيه: التعليق على المستحيل، فهو مستحيل.وهكذا القرآن  يخاطب العرب والعجم والعالم والجاهل بألفاظ قريبة جداً، هل من المعقول أن  يدخل الجمل في عين الإبرة؟ مستحيل، كذلك النفس الخبيثة بالشرك والجرائم،  هذه النفس يستحيل أن تدخل الجنة أو تفتح لها أبواب السماء أبداً، لا تعود  إلا إلى الدركات السفلى في الكون في سجين.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا ...)                                                                                                   * *

                                يقول تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ   [البقرة:214] أيها المؤمنون المحاصرون الجائعون،  وَلَمَّا  [البقرة:214]،  (لما) بمعنى:لم،  وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:214]، وفيه إشارة إلى أنه سيأتيهم البلاء والامتحان  والشدائد؛ لأن (لما) تفيد الوقوع في المستقبل، ولما يأتكم صفة وحال الذين  من قبلكم،  مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ  [البقرة:214]، شدة البأس والبلاء،   وَالضَّرَّاءُ  [البقرة:214] الأمراض وما إلى ذلك،  وَزُلْزِلُوا   [البقرة:214] زلزالاً يهز قلوبهم، والخوف من الأعداء يطوقونهم، ولو شاهدنا  غزوة أحد فقط كيف كانت أو غزوة الخندق، خاصة غزوة الخندق هذه، أهل المشرق  تجمعوا وزحفوا، أهل الجنوب كذلك، وطوقوا المدينة، ما كان من الرسول إلا أن  أمر رجاله أن ينزلوا كلهم في سفح جبل سلَّع، وتركوا الأطفال والنساء في  المدينة؛ لأن العدو ما جاء للأطفال والنساء، جاء لقتل الرسول وإنهاء وجوده،  ومضت خمسة وعشرون يوماً، والبرد الشديد، ولا تسأل عن الطعام والشراب، فلا  شيء، إذاً: مسهم مثل ما مس الذين خلوا من قبلهم من الأمم المؤمنة الصالحة،  لا بد أن تتعرض لهذا، والمسلمون اليوم في غنى وفي سعادة، في كمال، ومعرضون  عن الله، يريدون أن يدخلوا الجنة بالقوة!  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ  [البقرة:214]  أحسبتم  أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ  [البقرة:214] هكذا بالاستراحة  الدائمة؛ بالأكل والشرب والركوب والأمن ثم يقال: ادخلوا الجنة! فهذا  التساؤل معناه: الإنكار عليهم، انزعوا من آذانكم هذا، لا بد إذاً أن تبتلوا  -كما قدمنا- بالصلاة بالزكاة بالصيام بالحج بصلة المعروف، بالبر بالإحسان،  بكلمة الحق، بالرحمة بالعدل، هذه التي تزكي النفس، فإذا ما عملتم والنفوس  خبيثة فكيف تدخلون الجنة؟ وقد تصابون أياماً بحصار عدو وحرب تدخلون فيها  معه، وبجوع، وقحط، ولا يتبدل فيكم شيء، قلوبكم مع الله وألسنتكم ذاكرة،  وقلوبكم ذاكرة شاكرة، هذا هو الطريق.  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   [البقرة:214] أي: حالهم وصفتهم،  مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا  [البقرة:214] زلزالاً، وتزلزلت المدينة في حرب أحد لما انكسر  المؤمنون وانهزموا، كل بيت فيه من يصرخ ويبكي،  حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:214] هذا مع  الرسل السابقين، وحتى مع رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقولون:  مَتَى نَصْرُ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:214]؟ والله يقول لهم:  أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ  قَرِيبٌ  [البقرة:214] لا تستبطئوه.                                                                      

** التربية بالرد النبوي على شكاية المضطهدين في مكة                                                                                                   * *

                                ولنذكر حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما كان متكئاً تحت  البيت مستظلاً بجدار الكعبة، فجاءه من يبكي ويقول: ألا تدعو الله لنا، ألا  تستنصر لنا يا رسول الله؟ من أولئك المضطهدين المعذبين المنكل بهم، يقول:  ألا تستنصر لنا، ألا تدعو الله لنا؟ فيقول له: ( لقد كان من كان قبلكم يؤتى  بالرجل فيوضع المنشار على رأسه فيقسم نصفين، ويمشط ما دون لحمه وعظمه  بأمشاط الحديد لا يرده ذلك عن دينه، ثم قال: والله! ليتمن الله هذا الأمر  حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه )،  وتم هذا، فلم الاستعجال؟ لو تعرفون حياة الصحابة والذين ما عاشوا حتى  الفتوحات فسنستحي أن نقول: نحن مؤمنون أمامهم.إذاً: ها نحن الآن مبتلون فقط  بالتكاليف، هيا نتخلى عن الربا، لا يراني الله واقفاً أمام بنك ربوي،  وصاحب البنك يغلقه أيضاً ويرمي بالمفتاح، ويطلب رزق الله حتى من الحمالة أو  من أي شيء، نطهر قلوبنا من النظر إلى غير الله، من التعلق بغير الله،  ونجعل قلوبنا خالصة لله، لا نلتفت إلى نبي ولا ولي، ما لنا إلا الله عز  وجل، نطهر أنفسنا من اللغو والكلام الباطل، هذه الغيبة والنميمة والأضاحيك،  نطهر بيوتنا، عجلوا قبل أن تنزل المصيبة، بيوت المؤمنين فيها عاهرات  يغنين، والمؤمن وامرأته وأولاده يشاهدون، أهذا هو الإيمان؟ أين الحجاب؟ وقد  بلغنا اليوم خبر من نقمة الله، أحد الغافلين سقط الدش على رأسه فكسر رأسه،  هل من معتبر؟ الأحياء يعتبرون والأموات لا يعتبرون، على الأقل نقلل من هذا  الإسراف في الطعام والشراب، وإذا توافر ريال أو عشرة نسد به خلة محتاج أو  نساعد به مؤمناً، أو نضعه في خير من الخيرات، لم التكالب على هذه الأوساخ  مادمنا في أمن ورخاء، لم ما نتنزه عن هذه القاذورات والأوساخ؟ كأننا نسينا  أن الله بالمرصاد، ونحن نريد أن ندخل الجنة، هل نحسب أن ندخل الجنة؟  أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا  [البقرة:214] إلى حد أن يقول الرسول والمؤمنون معه:  مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:214] يستبطئون هذا، والرسول يقول ذلك لأن الأعراض  البشرية عامة في الرسل وفي غيرهم، يقولون: متى نصر الله؟ والرسول يقول:  اثبتوا واصبروا فستنفرج:  أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ   [البقرة:214].                                                                      

** صيحة نذير بترك الدخان وإعفاء اللحية                                                                                                   * *

                                نصرخ بين المؤمنين في التدخين فقط طول أربعين سنة: يا عبد  الله يا أمة الله! الذي يذكر الله بفمه وقلبه كيف يخبث فمه برائحة كريهة؟  أسألكم بالله يا علماء: هل الذي يأخذ اسم الله في ورقة ويدسه في عذرة هل  تحكمون بكفره أو لا؟ والله! ما بقي له من الإيمان شيء، ارتد وكفر.إذاً:  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يسلم عليه أحد أصحابه وهو على غير وضوء، فيعمد  إلى جدار من جدران المدينة من لبن وتراب، ويتيمم من أجل أن يرد السلام؛ لأن  في الرد اسم الله: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أي: من أجل أن يذكر  الله، ما استطاع أن يذكر الله بدون وضوء، وشرع لنا السواك لم؟ قال: ( لولا  أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة )؛ لأنهم يذكرون الله عز وجل،  هذه الأفواه مجاري ذكر الله أو لا؟ كيف تذكر الله بدون فمك وحلقومك  ولسانك؟ هذا الموضع حرام أن يتلوث، أما الكافر الذي لا يذكر الله فيجعل في  فمه حتى الخرء ما يضره ذلك، أرني مؤمناً تمضي عليه ساعة ما يذكر الله، ما  هو بمعقول أبداً، فهو يرد السلام: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، ويقال  له: كيف حالك، فيقول: الحمد لله، ويقف: باسم الله، ويجلس: باسم الله،  دائماً يذكر الله، كيف يلوث فمه؟ وما استجبنا، وما عرفنا، كأننا مشدودون  بالأرض. وكذلك اللحية، قلنا: يا عباد الله! أنتم عسكر محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، أنتم جيش الله، لا بد أن تكون لكم سمات خاصة لا تشتبه بسمات الكفار  والمشركين والفاسقين أبداً، ما هي الميزة التي تميزكم؟ هي لحاكم، اليهود  والنصارى والكفار لا لحى لهم، وجيش محمد له لحية أو لا؟ يحرم أن يكون  مثلهم، وقد قلنا لهم: الجندي في اليابان، في الصين، في الأمم الهابطة، في  الراقية، العسكري لا يستطيع مدني أن يلبس لباسه، فإنه يسجن أربع سنوات  ويؤدب، كيف تلبس لباس جندي وأنت مدني؟ هذا معروف في العالم أو لا؟ ورجال  الإسلام كلهم عسكر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذاً: فلباسهم يجب أن يتميز عن  لباس الكافرين والمشركين، ومن أكبر الميزات الذي وضعها الرسول اللحية،  فأعفوا لحاكم، فالمشركون والكافرون يحلقون، وصرخنا في باب الحجاب. المهم  أننا -والله- لبالمرصاد، ما ندري متى يغضب الجبار، سئل أحدهم: أين الله؟  فقال: بالمرصاد، أتعرفون المرصاد أو لا؟ ذاك الذي يجلس على جبل ويترقب  الغزلان أو الطيور متى تنزل ليضرب. إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ   [الفجر:14]، فإما أن يتوب المسلمون فوراً بعجالة، ويظهروا في مظهر إسلامهم  الحق، وإلا فسوف تنزل بهم الويلات والنكبات ويخسرون دنياهم وآخرتهم إلا من  رحمه الله، هكذا قيل لأصحاب الرسول أو لا؟  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ  تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ  [البقرة:214] ما هو؟  مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ  [البقرة:214] من شدة البلاء والكرب، ونحن -والحمد لله- لا  كرب ولا بلاء، أحدثنا الكروب والبلاء بأنفسنا، مزقنا صلات الروابط  والعلاقات الطيبة علاقات الإيمان، وأخذ الحسد يمزقنا والكبر يشتتنا، وأثارت  الشياطين الخلاف بيننا، وتمزقنا بأنفسنا، إلى أين مصيرنا؟ إنا لله وإنا  إليه راجعون.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                والآن مع شرح هذه الآية الكريمة. قال المؤلف غفر الله له  ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ معنى الآية الكريمة: ينكر تعالى على  المؤمنين وهم في أيام شدة ولأواء ] ينكر عليهم [ ظنهم أنهم يدخلون الجنة  بدون امتحان ولا ابتلاء في النفس والمال، بل وأن يصيبهم ما أصاب غيرهم من  البأساء والضراء والزلزال، وهو الاضطراب والقلق من الأهوال، حتى يقول  الرسول والمؤمنون معه استبطاءً للنصر الذي وُعدوا به:  مَتَى نَصْرُ  اللَّهِ  [البقرة:214]؟ فيجيبهم ربهم تعالى بقوله:  أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ  اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ [البقرة:214]].  

** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *

                                هذه الآية فيها أربع هدايات:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآية الكريمة:من هداية الآية:أولاً:  الابتلاء بالتكاليف الشرعية -ومنها الجهاد بالنفس والمال- ضروري لدخول  الجنة ]، الابتلاء والله لا بد منه لدخول الجنة، والذي يريد أن لا يبتلى  ولا يكلف ويعيش كالحيوان مصيره معروف إلى عالم الشقاء النار والعياذ  بالله.[ ثانياً: الترغيب في الائتساء بالصالحين والاقتداء بهم في العمل  والصبر ]؛ إذ قال تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ  وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ  الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا  [البقرة:214] إذاً: ائتسوا  واقتدوا أيضاً، فاصبروا كما صبروا، وإن كان زلزالكم وبلاؤكم أقل أو أكثر  فلقد سبقكم أمم من الصالحين وصبروا على هذا.[ ثالثاً: جواز الأعراض البشرية  على الرسل كالقلق ]، فالرسول رسول، ولكن يقلق، يستبطئ النصر، يتألم،  لماذا؟ لأنه بشري ما هو بملك، فيه صفات البشر، والإنسان يحزن، يكرب، يخاف،  يجوع، ويعطش، لا بد من هذا، وإن كان نبياً ورسولاً، فهذه الآية دلت على  هذه.[ جواز الأعراض البشرية على الرسل كالقلق والاستبطاء للوعد الإلهي  انتظاراً له.رابعاً: بيان ما أصاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من  شدة وبلاء أيام الجهاد وحصار المشركين لهم ] في مكة، وفي المدينة أعظم، في  مكة ابتلوا من المشركين، فهذا يضربونه، وهذا يقتلونه وهذا يفعلون به كذا،  وما ننسى أبداً أن سمية وزوجها ياسر قتلا على مرأى ومسمع بين الناس.معاشر  المستمعين! هل من توبة إلى الله، هل من رجعة إلى الله قبل فوات الوقت،  والله! إننا لتحت النظارة، والبلاء ينتقل من بقعة إلى بقعة، فالمؤمنون إذا  ثبتوا وصبروا كان هذا القلق والاضطراب رفعاً لدرجاتهم، وأما العذاب فيمسهم  منه ما يمس غيرهم، والذين تهوكوا وهبطوا وأعرضوا عن الله وذكره فمصيرهم  معروف، والله تعالى أسأل أن يحسن عاقبتنا وعاقبة كل مؤمن ومؤمنة.ندعو  لإخواننا المصابين بالبلاء في الأفغان والديار الجزائرية، إذ ما نملك إلا  الدعاء، فنحن ندعو الله عز وجل والله لا يخيب داعياً يدعوه في صدق  وإخلاص.فاللهم يا ولي المؤمنين، ويا متولي الصالحين، ويا رب العالمين، إن  عباداً لك مؤمنين في الديار الأفغانية والجزائرية قد أصيبوا بكرب عظيم  وخلاف شديد، واشتعلت نار الفتنة بينهم فقتل بعضهم بعضاً، ونكل بعضهم ببعض،  اللهم فرج ما بهم، اللهم فرج ما بهم، وأطفئ نار الفتنة بينهم، واجمع كلمتهم  على الحق والهدى يا رب العالمين، ربنا إنه لا يعجزك شيء في الأرض ولا في  السماء وأنت السميع العليم، كما نصرت نبيك ورسولك محمداً والمؤمنين في غزوة  الخندق بعد الحصار الشديد، فانصر عبادك المؤمنين على أنفسهم وعلى شياطينهم  وأهوائهم؛ ليعودوا إليك ويتوبوا إلى صراطك لينجوا من هذه الإحن والمحن  والفتن يا رب العالمين، وق ديارنا هذه من مثلها وديار المؤمنين يا رب  العالمين، وتب على الجميع إنك رب الجميع.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد  وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
**تفسير آل عمران- (1) 
الحلقة (142)



**تفسير سورة آل عمران   (1)* *
**

بعث الله عز وجل محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بدين الإسلام، وأنزل عليه  القرآن مصدقاً لما بين يديه، كما أنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل على موسى  وعيسى، وهذا القرآن الذي أنزل على محمد أنزل عليه بالحق، لا يفارقه ولا  ينفصل عنه، فلو اجتمع علماء الأرض ومثقفوها ليثبتوا ورود خطأ واحد في  القرآن، لما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلاً.                     

**بين يدي سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ) فالحمد لله أن أهلنا الله لهذا الخير!ووراء ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد  في سبيل الله )، ووراء ذلك: ( لا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دام ينتظر التي  بعدها، ولا تزال الملائكة تصلي على أحدكم ما دام في مسجده: اللهم اغفر له،  اللهم ارحمه، ما لم يحدث ). فهذه غنائم باردة لا تكلفنا شيئاً، ومع هذا  أعرضنا عنها وأدبرنا فحرمنا تزكية أنفسنا وطهارة أرواحنا، وحرمنا العلم  الذي يرفع تعالى أهله درجات، وساد الجهل وخيم في ديارنا، ولهذا نبكي  ونتباكى!لم لا نعود إلى ما كان عليه رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  وأحفادهم وأبناءهم؟أما بلغنا قول الله عز وجل وإبراهيم وإسماعيل يبنيان  الكعبة وهما يتقاولان:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]؟أما استجاب الله لهما وبعث في ذرية إسماعيل  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان يجلس لأصحابه رجالاً ونساء كباراً وصغاراً  يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم؟!بلى. وقد امتن الله تعالى بهذه النعمة  علينا في آيتين من كتابه إذ قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2].  زكاهم. أي: طيبهم وطهرهم، حتى أصبحوا لا يماثلهم بشري على سطح هذه الأرض  مما عدا أنبياء الله ورسله.فكيف زكوا وطابوا وتعلموا؟ هل تنقلوا من جامعة  إلى أخرى؟ لا. بل كانوا يجلسون في بيت ربهم ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، وما  زالوا يتعلمون حتى أصبحوا علماء ربانيين؛ فاختفى كل مظهر من مظاهر الشر  والخبث والفساد والظلم في حياتهم، فهيا نعود إلى ما كان عليه أسلافنا!أما  تستطيعون أن تجتمعوا كل ليلة في جامعكم الذي يجمعكم ساعة ونصف بين المغرب  والعشاء؟ يا أهل المدن! إن لكم أحياء تعيشون فيها فاجتمعوا في جامع حيكم  بنسائكم وأطفالكم ورجالكم كل ليلة وطول الحياة من المغرب إلى العشاء!  أتعجزون عن هذا؟ فكيف إذاً تخترقون السبع الطباق وتنزلون بالملكوت الأعلى  وتجتازون مسافة سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة عام؟أين يذهب بعقولكم؟نريد ألا نرى  مظهراً من مظاهر الظلم والفسق والفجور والخبث، وألا نرى فقراً ولا مرضاً  ولا تعاسة ولا ظلماً ولا جوراً، ولكن هذا لا يتأتى بالكلام فحسب، بل لا بد  من العمل. ووالله أنه لا سبيل إلى نجاتنا إلا هذا الطريق، وإلا فإننا  سنتمزق ونخسر خسراناً أبدياً، فإن لله تعالى سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير:  الطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والنار تحرق، والحديد يقطع، تلك سنن لا تتبدل،  الكتاب والحكمة يطهران وينظفان ويعلمان ويرفعان إلى الملكوت الأعلى!خذوها  من باب التعليم الواضح! ألسنا نقتدي بالأوروبيين حتى في الزي واللباس، فلم  لا نقتدي بهم في هذه القضية؟ هم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة أوقفوا دولاب  العمل، فلبسوا أحسن ثيابهم وأخذوا بناتهم ونساءهم وأولادهم إلى الملاهي  والمراقص والمقاصف ودور السينما، فلماذا نحن لا نوقف العمل عند أذان المغرب  ونذهب إلى بيوت الرب لنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة لتزكو أنفسنا ونأخذ صك الفلاح  من ربنا:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9]؟هذا الكلام يا أهل  الدرس مكرر سئمتموه ومللتموه، ولكن هل بلغكم أن أهل قرية قالوا: آمنا  واجتمعوا في جامعهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، النساء وراء ستارة، والأطفال  دونهن، والفحول أمامهن، ومعلم الكتاب والحكمة بين أيديهم، ليلة آية، وأخرى  حديثاً، طول العام؟تصور إذا دقت الساعة السادسة لم يبق دكاناً مفتوحاً ولا  مقهى ولا متجراً ولا فلاحاً بيده مسحاة.. ولا ولا، فجميع أهل القرية في بيت  ربهم! الله أكبر! أي شرف هذا؟ فلو يجلسون فقط يبكون بين يديه سبحانه  لرحمهم ورفعهم إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فضلاً على أنهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة  لتزكية نفوسهم، ثم لتطهير أرواحهم، ثم للتأدب بالآداب التي لا يساويها أدب  في هذا العالم.والآن مع سورة آل عمران ثالثة السور القرآنية من الكتاب  العظيم القرآن الكريم، فالسورة الأولى الفاتحة وبها افتتح الله كتابه،  والثانية البقرة ذات الألف حكم، والثالثة (سورة آل عمران) على الحكاية،  و(آل) بمعنى: أهل. (عمران) من أعلام بني إسرائيل.وعدد آيات هذه السورة:  مائتا آية بلا خلاف، كل آية كالشمس تضيء الحياة، وكل آية علامة على أنه لا  إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن لقاء الله حق ثابت لا ينكره إلا  أحمق أو مجنون.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          يقول الله تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم: الم   *  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ   *  نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ   *  مِنْ قَبْلُ  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ    *  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي  السَّمَاءِ   *  هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ  يَشَاءُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [آل عمران:1-6].فما  معنى:  الم  [آل عمران:1]؟الجواب: هذا من المتشابه الذي امتحن الله به  عباده، واستأثر تعالى بعلمه ومعرفته، فقال:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ  عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ  وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ  فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ  تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ  فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا  [آل  عمران:7]، آمنا به، فكل من المحكم المتشابه من عند ربنا!وقد قرأنا في  البقرة وقلنا: لهذه الحروف فوائد عجيبة عظيمة، فعندما تريد أن تفسرها فقل:  الله أعلم بمراده بها، فوض الأمر للعليم الحكيم.                               

** فوائد الحروف المقطعة في أوائل سور القرآن                                                                                                   * *

                               إن سئلت عن فوائد الحروف المقطعة في أوائل سور القرآن  الكريم فقل:أولاً: لما أعرض المشركون في مكة عن سماع القرآن، وأصدروا  أوامرهم بمعاقبة من ضبط يسمع القرآن، كما بين ذلك الله تعالى في سورة فصلت  فقال:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ  وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ  [فصلت:26]. أي: إياكم أن  تسمعوا، وإذا أخذ يقرأ صيحوا أنتم وضجوا وصفروا حتى لا يسمع أحد! هذا  حفاظاً على الوطنية، فأيام الحزبية والوطنيات كان إذا قام رئيس حزب يخطب  قام أعداؤه من الحزب الثاني يفعلون كما فعل حزبه فيصيحون ويصفرون حتى  يحجبوا كلامه.إذاً: لما منعت قريش سماع القرآن جاءهم الله عز وجل بهذه  الحروف التي ما عهدوها، ولا سمعوا بهذا النغم وهذا الصوت، فما عرفوه أبداً  طول حياتهم هم وأجدادهم وآبائهم، فكان أحدهم إذا سمع:  طسم  [الشعراء:1]  يضطر اضطراراً إلى أن يستمع ليعلم ما وراء ذلك. وإذا سمع:  المر  [الرعد:1]  سمع نغماً جديداً فيصغي ويسمع، حتى ولو كان من جنودهم وزبانيتهم فلا  يبالي، وإن أخذ أجرة وتعهد ألا يسمع. وقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يسمعهم القرآن حول الكعبة، فلا يستطيعون أن يحضروا، فما إن يعتم الظلام حتى  يتسللون إلى مكان بجوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيسمعون ترنمه بالقرآن  وهو يصلي، حتى إذا التقى بعضهم ببعض لاموا أنفسهم وتعاهدوا أن لا يفعلوا  ذلك مرة أخرى، وقد جاء هذا في سورة الإسراء إذ قال تعالى:  نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ إِذْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِذْ هُمْ  نَجْوَى إِذْ يَقُولُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا رَجُلًا  مَسْحُورًا  [الإسراء:47]. وأما نحن فقد صرفنا عن القرآن بالحيلة الأدبية..  بالأغاني، وهذا أسلوب جديد من مكر أعداء الدين، فأصبح أهل البيت المسلم  بدل أن يجتمعوا حول كتاب الله قبيل تناول طعام العشاء أو بعد صلاة العشاء  فيتلون آية ويبكون وتنشرح صدورهم وتسمو آدابهم، بدل هذا أصبحوا يطربون  للأغاني، وهذا أسلوب شيطاني وضعه بنو عمنا اليهود، وانجذبنا ومشينا وراءهم،  فما أصبحت تسمع قرآناً في بيت إلا إذا كان فيه ميت فقط، أما أن يجتمعوا  على أن يتلوا آياته ويتأدبوا بآدابه ويتعلموا أحكامه فلا يوجد ذلك أبداً،  وهذه الحيلة أكثر خطراً من قانون أبي سفيان وزمرته فقد كانوا لا يسمحون  للناس بالسماع ومع هذا هم يسترقون السمع ويتسمعون شوقاً ورغبة، أما بيوت  المسلمين اليوم فقد تركت للأغاني والمزامير؛ وذلك حتى يعرضوا عن ذكر الله  فيهلكوا ويتمزقوا فيتمكن اليهود من أن يسودوا ويحكموا. هذه الفائدة الأولى  من الحروف المقطعة في أوائل سور القرآن الكريم.الفائدة الثانية: لما حاج  المشركون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا: هذا ليس بقرآن إنما هو شعر، هم  في حقيقة أمرهم يعلمون أنهم يكذبون، فما هو بالشعر، وقالوا سحر وما هو  بسحر، وكل ذلك ليدحضوا الحق بالباطل، فتحداهم الحق عز وجل بهذه الحروف،  فهذا القرآن مؤلف من هذه الحروف:  كهيعص  [مريم:1]،  يس  [يس:1]،  طه   [طه:1]،  ق  [ق:1]، فألفوا مثله أو اعترفوا بأنه كلام الله وتوبوا  إليه.إذاً: تحداهم الله بهذه الحروف وطالبهم أن يأتوا بسورة فقط، واقرءوا  لذلك قول الله تعالى:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  [البقرة:23] أي: شك   مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ  وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ  [البقرة:23] ممن تعولون عليهم  مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ  وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24]، ما قال: أعدت  لكم بل قال: (للكافرين)؛ لأن العبرة بالكفر.قال أهل البصيرة: قوله تعالى:   وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24] هذه الكلمة لا يقدر على قولها إلا الله.  وقالوا: هيا بنا إلى اليابان أهل الصناعة هل في بإمكان اليابان أن تنتج آلة  من الآلات أو مركباً من المراكب أو حتى ملعقة وتقول لك: أتحدى العالم  الإنساني سبعين سنة أن يوجدوا مثلها؟ هل يمكن أن تفعل اليابان هذا؟ أمريكا؟  ألمانيا؟ لا، يملكون أن يحتفظوا بهذا النوع من الصناعة إلى بعد سبعين سنة  أو مائة سنة ثم يوجد من يصنع مثله، فلا يقولون هذا أبداً. أما الله فقال:  (ولن تفعلوا) وقد مضى من السنين ألف وأربعمائة وخمسة عشر سنة فهل استطاع  أحد أن يأتي بسورة من مثل هذا القرآن؟ لم يستطيعوا، فدل هذا على أنه كلام  الله.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          قال تعالى:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ   [آل عمران:2]. (الله) لفظ الجلالة اسم للرب تبارك وتعالى، يخبر تعالى عن  نفسه بأنه:  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:2] وحده لا شريك له.أيها  الملاحدة والمبطلون والسحرة هل تستطيعون أن تجدوا إلهاً مثل الله يخلق  ويرزق مخلوقه ويدبر حياته من أولها إلى نهايتها؟والله لو تجتمع الدول  الصناعية بأكملها على أن يخلقوا من لا شيء حيواناً ولو ذبابة والله ما  قدروا، ووالله ما استطاعوا! قد يقول قائل: يا شيخ! صنعوا الطيارة تحمل  خمسمائة نسمة، وهذا المسجد يتسع لهذا العدد، فأقول له: هذه صناعة علمهم  الله إياها وأقدرهم عليها وأوجد إمكانياتها، فهم ما خلقوا شيئاً، فالطين  لله والحجارة والحديد والنار والعمال كلهم خلق الله وتذليله، فماذا فعلوا؟  
 ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (لا إله إلا هو)                                                                                                   * *

                                لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:2] فلا تفهم من (لا إله)  هذا أنه لا رب إلا هو، ولكن معناه: لا معبود يستحق أن يعبد إلا هو سبحانه،  فلا معبود في الكائنات العلوية أو السفلية يستحق أن يعبد فتوضع الجباه له  على الأرض وترفع إليه الأكف ويستغاث به وينادى في ظلمات البر والبحر فيغيث  ويجيب إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى، لا يوجد والله إلا الله. هل يوجد من ينقض هذه  الحقيقة؟ لا أحد.قلنا: هيا بنا إلى مؤتمر الشيوعية في موسكو، البلشفية  الحمراء، أهل الإلحاد ومبدأ: (لا إله والحياة مادة)، انعقد المؤتمر وحضره  أتباع الشيوعية من الصين إلى البرازيل وكذا أهل الشيوعية من العرب الذين  مازالوا على شيوعيتهم بعد أن هبطت الشيوعية وتمزقت، فما زال المغفلون  الأغبياء يتكلمون بالشيوعية! اجتمعوا في مؤتمرهم وقالوا: ( لا إله والحياة  مادة). فنقول لهم : اسمعوا بما أوتيتم من البصيرة والعلم والمعرفة في  الحياة كلها! اعلموا أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأما أنتم فسفهاء حمقى! قف أنت  يا مسيو! حضرت المؤتمر ولكن نريد أن نسألك هذا السؤال البسيط: أنت موجود أو  غير موجود؟ يا مسيو هل أنت موجود أم لا؟ فإن قال: أنا غير موجود غير مخلوق  قلنا: أخرجوه، فهذا أحمق مجنون. وإن قال: نعم. كيف ذلك، أنا موجود. نقول:  من أوجدك؟ من هو موجدك؟ عندها يقول: هاه! يفغر بها فاه! أين معنى: (لا إله  والحياة مادة) التي تتشدقون بها وتضللون الناس بها؟ أيها المسحورون! قد  سحرتكم اليهودية والمسيحية، وإلا فالبشرية منذ أن كانت تفقد النور تفقد  الأنبياء تفقد العلم لا تنكر وجود الله أبداً، بل تثبت وجود الله  بالفطرة.المشركو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير آل عمران- (2) 
الحلقة (143)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (10) 



بعث الله رسله ليبلغوا دينه، ويقيموا الحجة على عباده، وأيدهم بالآيات  والمعجزات، فكان من الناس من آمن بالله وصدق برسالاته، ومنهم من كفر بآيات  الله وكذب رسله وآذاهم، حتى بلغ ببعضهم أن قتلوا رسل الله صلوات الله  وسلامه عليهم، وقتلوا أتباعهم ممن يأمرون بالقسط من الناس، فتوعدهم الله عز  وجل بالعذاب الأليم والخزي يوم القيامة.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى:  (شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، فالحمد لله الذي أهلنا  لهذا الخير، وربنا على كل شيء قدير.أذكركم معشر المستمعين والمستمعات  بالآيات الثلاث السابقة، إذ لها نتائج وعبر نريد أن نمر بها إن شاء الله  لنجتني عبرها ونعود بنورها في قلوبنا وأبصارنا، اللهم حقق لنا ذلك.الثلاث  الآيات التي سبقت دراستها قبل اليوم تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   *  فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ  أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ  اهْتَدَوا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ  بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:18-20].                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *

                                هذه الآيات الثلاث نتائجها كما قال المصنف: [ هداية  الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: اعتبار الشهادة والأخذ بها إن كانت قائمة  على العلم وكان الشاهد أهلاً لذلك بأن كان مسلماً عدلاً ]. الشهادة تعتبر  شهادة ويحتفل بها وتقبل إذا كانت قائمة على العلم، وكل شهادة لم تقم على  مبدأ العلم وكون الشاهد عدلاً مسلماً فإنها لا تقبل  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ  أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ  [آل  عمران:18]، شهادة الله لأنه العليم بكل الكائنات وهو خالقها، فلم ير من هو  أهل لأن يعبد معه فأعلن عن شهادته، شهد الله أنه لا معبود إلا هو،  والملائكة يشهدون؛ لأنهم يطوفون بالعوالم كلها، فلو كان هناك من يستحق أن  يؤله فيعبد مع الله لعرفوا، فشهدوا والله أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأولوا  العلم وعلى رأسهم الرسل والأنبياء والعلماء شهدوا أيضاً، ومن فضيلة شهادتهم  أن عطفها الله على شهادته وشهادة ملائكته.قال: (أولوا العلم) والذي لا علم  لا قيمة لشهادته، تشهد بأن فلان قال أو فعل وأنت لا تعلم شهادتك باطلة،  تشهد وأنت غير عدل ولا مستقيم منحرف معوج لا يوثق في شهادتك.هل تذكرون تلك  اللطيفة؟ وهي: أن العلماء اختلفوا هل تقبل شهادة المقلد أو لا تقبل؟قال:  سمعت الناس يقولون: لا إله إلا الله فقلت: لا إله إلا الله، ما عندي علم،  قد يوجد إله آخر، فهل هذه الشهادة شهادة المقلد تنفع؟ ما تنفع، لا بد وأن  يكون بنى شهادته على علم يقيني، وأقل ما يكون: أن نظر إلى الخليقة فوجدها  كلها كانت في عدم وأصبحت موجودة، كيف يوجد فيها إله مع الله؟ ينظر فقط إلى  المخلوقات العلوية والسفلية هل هناك من خلق سوى الله؟ لا أحد، لا خالق إلا  الله، فلا بد إذاً من أن نخرج بشهادتنا من دائرة التقليد الأعمى.ثم ماذا  أعطانا الله؟ أن تقول يا عبد الله: أنا لا أقرأ ولا أكتب ولا أستطيع أن  أفكر أو أستنتج وأعتبر، أنا حسبي أن ربي شهد فأنا أشهد بشهادة الله، وأن  الملائكة شهدوا فأنا أشهد بشهادتهم إذ يستحيل أن يكذبوا، وأن أولوا العلم  شهدوا فأنا أشهد بشهادتهم، فهذه في صورة تقليد وفي الواقع والله على علم،  فأيما مؤمن يقول: ما دام الله قد شهد أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة كذلك  وأولوا العلم ومنهم الأنبياء والرسل الكل شهدوا فأنا أشهد بشهادة الله  وملائكته وأولي العلم. هذه تنهي التقليد.هل تذكرون تلك اللطيفة؟ أن من أخذ  يقرأ سورة آل عمران وانتهى إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، وقال: وأنا أشهد بما شهد  الله به وأستودعك اللهم هذه الشهادة فهي لي عندك وديعة ردها إلي يا ربي  يوم القيامة، هذا يجاء يوم القيامة به ويقول: إن عبدي كذا وأنا أحق من يفي  أدخلوه الجنة.إذاً: إذا كنت تقرأ سورة آل عمران وانتهيت بالتلاوة إلى قول  الله تعالى:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ [آل عمران:18] فقل: وأنا أيضاً وأنا  أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودعك اللهم هذه الشهادة فهي لي عندك يا ربي  وديعة؛ يردها الله تعالى إليك يوم القيامة وتدخل الجنة.وقد ذكرت لكم ما  روي: أن أحد الطلبة نزل على عالم وسمعه يتلوا هذه الآية ويقول ذلك، فقال:  علمني وأطلعني على سرك. فقال: لا أطلعك حتى تمضي عليك سنة وأنت معنا تتعلم،  وحبس نفسه عاماً كاملاً، ونحن نعطاها هكذا ولا نبالي؛ لأننا هبطنا، كانوا  في علياء السماء ونزلنا إلى الأرض.  [ ثانياً: شهادة الله ] تعالى [ أعظم  شهادة تثبت بها الشرائع والأحكام وتليها شهادة الملائكة وأولي العلم.  ثالثاً: بطلان كل دين بعد الإسلام وكل ملة غير ملته ] وذلك [ لشهادة الله  تعالى بذلك في قوله:  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ  يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ [آل عمران:85] ] أي: ومن يطلب غير الإسلام ديناً يدين به  يجزيه به ويثيبه على عبادته فهو باطل. وإن قلت: كيف كان الأولون يدينون به  لله ويكرمهم وينعم عليهم ويدخلهم الجنة؟الجواب: أولاً: تلك الأديان وهي  اليهودية والنصرانية.. وما إلى ذلك داخلها الفساد بالزيد والنقصان والتقديم  والتأخير فبطل مفعولها فلا تنفع.ثانياً: الذي نسخها بهذه الشريعة وأبطل  مفعولها وتأثيرها هو الله عز وجل، أوجد في المادة الفلانية فائدة كذا ثم  بعد قرون سلبها فأصبحت لا تنفع.وأوضح من هذا: أن الحكومة تسن قانوناً  للمواطنين فيلتزمونه ويعملون به، ومن يخطئ يعاقب عليه، ثم تمضي سنوات  وتنسخه، ويبقى من يعمل به سوى مجنون أو أحمق. مادة كانت تعمل بها الدولة  وبعد عشرين سنة رأت عدم صلاحيتها فنسختها وأبطلتها، فلا يحتج المواطن  ويقول: هذا كان دين، كان شرع في الماضي إلا أن يكون مجنوناً  إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ [آل عمران:19]،  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ  غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ  مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ [آل عمران:85]. [ رابعاً: الخلاف بين أهل العلم والدين  يتم عندما يؤثرون الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة فيتورطون في المطاعم والمشارب،  ويتشوقون إلى الكراسي والمناصب، ويرغبون في الشرف، يومئذ يختلفون بغياً  بينهم وحسداً لبعضهم بعضاً ].سنة الله: الخلاف يقع بين أهل العلم وسببه:  البغي والحسد، الطمع في الدنيا، التكالب عليها، يختلفون، هذا يحلل وهذا  يحرم، هذه سنة الله عز وجل في خلقه  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ  [آل عمران:19]، ففي اليهود من آمن أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول  الله، ومنهم من كفر فاختلفوا، فالذين كفروا كفروا حفاظاً على مناصبهم  ومكانتهم بين مواطنيهم وإخوانهم. والنصارى دخل في الإسلام مئات الآلاف من  علمائهم واستمر آخرون على النصرانية لأجل المناصب والدنيا.[ خامساً: من  أسلم قلبه لله وجوارحه وأصبح وقفاً في حياته على الله فقد اهتدى إلى سبيل  النجاة والسلام ].من أسلم وجهه وجوارحه لله، الكل لله، (وأصبح وقفاً في  حياته على الله) كلامه لله.. سكوته لله.. أكله لله.. بناءه لله.. هدمه لله،  كل حياته لله وقف، من وقف هذا الموقف نجا وسلك سبيل السلام.[ سادساً: من  علق قلبه بالحياة الدنيا وأعرض عما يصرفه عنها من العبادات ] لأن العبادات  من شأنها أن تصرف عن كثير من أمور الدنيا[ ضل في حياته وسعيه وحسابه على  الله وسيلقى جزاءه ] دل على هذا قول الله عز وجل:  وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا  فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ [آل  عمران:20]، تولوا عن دعوة الحق وأعرضوا عنها يريدون الدنيا وما فيها.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           معنا هاتان الآيتان الكريمتان تلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ  يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:21-22]. تأملوا هاتين الآيتين:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ  النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:21] وهم الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر، فبشرهم  يا رسولنا بعذاب أليم. والتعقيب:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [آل عمران:22] البعداء في  الخسران والضلال  حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  [آل  عمران:22] فلم ينتفعوا بها ولم يستفيدوا منها شيئاً  وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ  نَاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:22]، فمن أذله الله من ينصره؟ ومن هزمه الله من  ينصره؟تأملوا آيات الله نتدارسها:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ  الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:21] هؤلاء   فَبَشِّرْهُمْ  [آل عمران:21] يا رسولنا،  فَبَشِّرْهُمْ  [آل عمران:21]  أيها السامع،  بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  [آل عمران:21-22] لم ينتفعوا  بها  وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:22] لا يوجد لهم من ينصرهم  إذا كان الله قد هزمهم وخذلهم وأذلهم.  ‏                                

** رواية ابن جرير الطبري في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين...)                                                                                                   * *

                                لكي يتضح معنى الآيتين إليكم الرواية الآتية: أخرجها ابن  جرير الطبري في تفسيره فتأملوها يتضح لكم هذا المعنى.قال: [ روى ابن أبي  حاتم وابن جرير عن أبي عبيدة رضي الله عنه ] أحد العشرة [ قال أبو عبيدة :  قلت: ( يا رسول الله! أي الناس أشد عذاباً يوم القيامة؟ ) ] أبو عبيدة عامر  بن الجراح رضي الله عنه أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة قال: سألت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانوا رضي الله عنهم يسألونه، بل كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم يفتح لهم المجال للسؤال، قال: قلت: ( يا رسول الله! أي الناس أشد  عذاباً يوم القيامة؟ ) لأن العذاب فهم وهو أنه بحسب الجرائم، وهو كذلك،  فيعظم ويسهل بحسب الإثم، قال: قلت: ( يا رسول الله! أي الناس أشد عذاباً  يوم القيامة؟ ) نستمع إلى جواب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يتلقاه  غضاً طرياً وحياً من الملكوت الأعلى، ماذا أجابه [ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( رجل قتل نبياً ) ] رجل قتل نبياً من الأنبياء، والنبي ذكر من بني آدم  أوحي إليه من الله عز وجل، فمن قتل نبياً فهو أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة  [ ( أو رجلاً أمر بمعروف ونهى عن منكر وقتل ) ] سواء بين من يقتل نبياً  وبين من يقتل غير نبي ولكنه يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر [ ( ثم قرأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية وهي قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ  [آل عمران:21] ) ] والقسط هو العدل والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر، هو الخير، ثم قال: [ ( يا أبا عبيدة ) ] وجه هذا النداء رسول الله  إلى أبي عبيدة [ ( يا أبا عبيدة قتلت بنو إسرائيل ثلاثة وأربعين نبياً أول  النهار في ساعة واحدة ) ] بنو إسرائيل في عهد من عهودهم لما هبطوا وآثروا  الدنيا عن الآخرة قتلوا ثلاثة وأربعين نبياً في أول النهار في ساعة واحدة،  قطعوا رقابهم [ ( فقام مائة وسبعون رجلاً من عباد بني إسرائيل فأمروا من  قتلهم بالمعروف ونهوهم عن المنكر فقتلوا جميعاً من آخر النهار من ذلك  اليوم، فهم الذين ذكر الله تعالى ) ].في هذه الآية، أن المائة والسبعون  قاموا وقالوا للذين قتلوا الأنبياء: لم تقتلوهم؟ أمروهم بالمعروف ونهوهم عن  المنكر، فقتلوهم عن آخرهم، فتجاوز القتل في ذلك اليوم مائتي نبي وولي من  أولياء الله، فلهذا فالآية منطبقة عليهم تمام الانطباق:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ  فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  [آل عمران:21].                                                                      

** رواية القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين...)                                                                                                   * *

                                قال: [ وذكر القرطبي في تفسيره الرواية التالية: كل بلدة ]  أو إقليم [ يكون فيها أربعة فأهلها معصومون من البلاء ] أيما مدينة أو  قرية أو بلد يوجد فيه أربعة رجال فأهله معصومون من البلاء، محفوظون بحفظ  الله، لا يصيبهم بلاء في دنياهم فضلاً عن أخراهم، أربعة، فمن هم يا  ترى؟قال: [إمام عادل لا يظلم ] أولاً: حاكم.. أمير.. شيخ، المهم في ذلك  البلد حاكم عادل لا يظلم أحداً. هذا أول الأربعة: إمام عادل.ثانياً: [  وعالم على سبيل الهدى ] عالم يعلم الناس الخير ويدعوهم إليه ويساعدهم عليه،  متى وجد هذا الشخص أيضاً فأهل القرية مع الإمام العادل ناجون من البلاء  سالمون من المحن.ثالثاً: [ ومشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر،  ويحرسون على طلب العلم والقرآن ].أولاً: إمام عادل. ثانياً: عالم على سبيل  الهدى يوضح الطريق وينصر أعلام الهداية. ثالثاً: مشايخ من أهل العلم يأمرون  بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ويحرسون على العلم والقرآن الكريم. رابعاً: [  ونساؤهم مستورات لا يتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى ] متى وجدت هذه الأربع  فبشر أهل بلادهم بأنهم آمنون من البلاء.هل في بلاد العالم الإسلامي هؤلاء  الأربعة؟ موجودون عندنا، والله موجودون عندنا في المملكة:أولاً: إمام عادل،  فهل هناك من يرفع يده ويقول: عبد العزيز أو ابنه فيصل أو خالد أو فهد  أخذوا مالي، سلبوني، ظلموني؟ ما بلغنا، وما كان، وهذا هو العدل.ثانياً:  عالم على سبيل الهدى، فما خلت هذه البلاد من علماء كـمحمد بن إبراهيم  وكـابن حميد وكـالباز يدعون على سبيل الهدى. ثالثاً: مشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف  وينهون عن المنكر، وها هي هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل  قرية وكل بلد مشايخ بعمائمهم ولحاهم.رابعاً: نساؤهم مستورات لم يتبرجن تبرج  الجاهلية الأولى، أنتم ما عرفتم هذا والعدو والله لقد عرف هذا من سنين،  وهو يعمل جاهداً على أن ينتهي العدل من هذه البلاد، ويعمل جاهداً والله  العظيم على أن لا يبقى علماء من هذا النوع جاهدين على أن ينتهي الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والله يكتبون ويتقززون من هيئة الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر، أما الحجاب الذي تنعم به هذه الأمة وفقد في العالم إلا  من رحم الله فيعملون بكل الوسائل على أن تكشف المرأة السعودية وجهها،  ومظاهرات تمت حتى بجدة. هذا القرطبي في القرن الرابع يقول: أربع إذا وجدوا  في بلد أمن أهله من الفتن والمحن والبلايا:الأولى: إمام عادل، سواء كان  حاكماً أو شيخاً أو أميراً في القرية، إذا كان عادلاً فهذا أول  الخير.الثانية: عالم يبين للناس الطريق ويزيل عن أعينهم الغشاوة والعمى؛  ليعرفوا الطريق إلى الله، فبدون علم كيف ننجو ونسلك؟ هذا ضروري.الثالثة:  مشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ويحرصون على العلم والقرآن  العظيم؛ حتى ما يفقد ويضيع.رابعاً: نساء مستورات لا يتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية  الأولى.لعلكم ما اطمأنت نفوسكم إلى ما قلت لكم، والله لكما أقول، انزع من  ذهنك معنى الجهل وعدم البصيرة، يعملون ليل نهار أن لا يبقى هذا الحجاب في  نسائنا، بالوسائل المتعددة، من الأفلام إلى الأقلام، الأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر لا يوجد في العالم إلا في هذا البلد، وهم يجرون بالوسائل ولولا  الله لكانوا أسقطوا الهيئة، ما يريدونها، فالحمد لله، نقول هذا ليبلغ عنا  الخبراء أن على هذه الحكومة أن تحافظ على هؤلاء الأربعة ليستمر أمنها  وطهارتها وصفاؤها.أولاً: العدل في كل من يلي أمر البلاد، حتى شيخ القرية  يجب أن يكون عادلاً.ثانياً: أن لا يخلو بلد من عالم رباني يعلم الناس الهدى  ويرشدهم إلى ما فيه رضا الله عز وجل.ثالثاً: لا بد من رجال يأمرون  بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر في كل قرية وفي كل مدينة، مهمتهم إذا رأوا  منكراً غيروه، وجدوا معروفاً متروكاً أمروا به حتى يفعل.والأخيرة: الحجاب،  يتغنون يكيدون يمكرون فلا نسمع، فالمرأة لا تخرج كاشفة عن وجهها ولا  محاسنها، وإن غضب العالم بأسره.وهناك ما رواه غير واحد: [ عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال: قيل: ( يا رسول الله! متى يترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر؟ ) ] صاحب سأل كما سأل أبو عبيدة : ( من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم  القيامة؟ )، هذا قال: ( متى يترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يا رسول  الله؟ )، الجواب [ ( قال: إذا ظهر فيكم ما ظهر في الأمم من قبلكم ) ].إذا  ظهر فيكم أيها المسلمون ما ظهر في الأمم من قبلكم يترك الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر، وصدق رسول الله فمن إندونيسيا إلى بريطانيا انتهى الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؛ لأننا استغربنا وأصبحنا غربيين، ما نسمح لرجل  يقف أمامي يقل لي: صل، أو: يا فلانة غط وجهك، ما نسمح بهذا؛ لأن الغرب ما  يفعل هذا، وكأن رسول الله شاشة أمامه يشاهد أحداث العالم فيها، عجب.[ قال: (  يا رسول الله! متى يترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟ قال: إذا ظهر  فيكم ما ظهر في الأمم من قبلكم. قلنا: يا رسول الله وما ظهر في الأمم  قبلنا؟ ) ] يتابعونه سؤال وجواب [ ( قلنا: يا رسول الله! وما ظهر في الأمم  قبلنا؟ قال: الملك في صغاركم ) ] الحكم في أيدي صغاركم؛ لأن الحاكم يصدق أن  يكون تجاوز الخمسين على الأقل، المفروض ستين وسبعين، أما حدث ما زال يلعب  ويسند إليه الأمر لا يفلح [ ( قال: الملك في صغاركم، والفاحشة في كباركم ) ]  الكبار يزنون ويفجرون [ ( الملك في صغاركم، والفاحشة في كباركم، والعلم في  رذالتكم ) الرذالة: كحثالة ] العلم يوجد في حثالة الناس. إذا حصلت هذه  انتهى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ووقع هذا فعلاً، وهو غيب يخبر به  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتمضي القرون متتالية ولا بد وأن يتحقق، فإنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (يكفرون بآيات الله)                                                                                                   * *

                               قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ  يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   [آل عمران:21] هذا خبر إلهي جاء بالمضارع في (يكفرون، ويقتلون، ويؤمرون)،  فلم ما قال: (إن الذين كفروا بآيات الله وقتلوا)؟الجواب: لنتصور الواقع  كأنه حاضر بين أيدينا، ولعلم الله تعالى أن هذا سيتكرر على مدى الحياة، (إن  الذين يكفرون) اليوم أو غداً أو بعد ألف سنة. فما معنى: (يكفرون بآيات  الله)؟ وما هي آيات الله؟علمنا أولاً: أن هذا اللفظ يشمل المعجزات التي  يظهرها الله على أيدي نبيه، إذ كل معجزة آية، أي: علامة بارزة على أن من  ظهرت على يده فهو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد جحد الآيات اليهود  والنصارى بالمدينة وأبوا أن يؤمنوا بالمعجزات المحمدية.ثانياً: الآيات  التنزيلية القرآنية سواء في التوراة أو الإنجيل أو القرآن، تلك الآيات  علامات على الحق والعدل وعلى وجود الله عز وجل وألوهيته الحاملة لشرائعه  وأحكامه. إذاً: الكفران به معناه جحودها والتكذيب بها وبما تحمله من هدى،  فالذي يكذب بآية واحدة من كتاب الله كفر ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير، والذي  يكفر بحكم واحد يقول: لا أعترف بالزكاة. والله كفر، أو يقول: لا أعترف بهذا  الصيام. كفر، أو يقول: لا أعترف بقطع يد السارق ولا أقره. كفر. إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:21] هذه الجريمة  الأولى. والثانية:  وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  [آل  عمران:21].وهل هناك نبي قتل بحق؟ مستحيل، فهو معصوم فكيف يرتكب ذنباً يقتل  به، ولكن من باب تقبيح قتل الأنبياء. الجريمة الثالثة:  وَيَقْتُلُونَ  الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:21]. من هم  الذين يأمرون بالقسط من الناس؟ الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر،  العلماء العارفون بآيات الله وشرائعه، إذا أمروا بالعدل والحق والخير  والمعروف قتلوهم كما فعل بنو عمنا اليهود، وفعله المسلمون في شتى العصور.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فبشرهم بعذاب أليم)                                                                                                   * *

                                قوله: فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  من الذي يبشرهم؟  وهل العذاب بشرى تزف إليهم؟ هذا فيه معنى التهكم وهو أشد لذاعة وآلم في  النفس من ضرب الجسد؛ لأن هؤلاء موجودون على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فبشرهم يا رسولنا بخبر من شأنه أن يغير بشرة وجوههم فتسود وتكلح   فَبَشِّرْهُمْ  [آل عمران:21] بماذا نبشرهم يا رب؟ قال:  بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   [آل عمران:21].أتدرون ما العذاب؟ العذاب: كل شيء يزيل عذوبة حياتك فهو  عذاب، موت أبيه عذاب يزيل عذوبة طعامه وشرابه في تلك الأيام، وكل ما يزيل  عذوبة الحياة فهو العذاب، الذي يزيل ويبعد عذوبة الماء الحلو هو العذاب أو  الطعام الشهي هو العذاب.والأليم الموصوف بشدة الإيلام والإيجاع، أي: شديد  الإيلام والإيجاع، هذا صالح أن يكون في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، وقد تم لهم في  الدنيا أيضاً، فالذين كفروا بآيات الله وقتلوا النبيين وقتلوا الآمرين  بالمعروف نزلت بهم البلايا، أما في اليهود فلا تسأل، وفي النصارى أشد  أيضاً.فبشرهم بعذاب موجع أولاً في الدنيا وأخيراً وثانياً في الآخرة، ولو  أراد الآخرة لقال: فبشرهم بعذاب أليم يوم القيامة، لكن أطلق؛ لأن هذا يناله  الناس في دنياهم وأخراهم.قد تقولون: بين لنا وأعطنا صورة يا شيخ؟فأقول:  لما حكمتنا بريطانيا وإيطاليا وفرنسا وأسبانيا والبرتغال وفعلوا بنا  الأعاجيب كان ذلك عذاباً بسبب ذنوبنا، فهو عذاب في الدنيا، وينتظرنا آخر  غداً إن لم نرجع إلى الطريق السوي ونسلك سبيل الله عز وجل.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وما لهم من ناصرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:22]. قوله  تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [آل عمران:22] أشار إليهم بلام البعد (أولئك) أي:  البعداء في الشقاوة والخسران.. في الضلال والكفران  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  [آل عمران:22].  ‏                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (حبطت أعمالهم)                                                                                                   * *

                                ما معنى:  حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  [آل عمران:22]؟ بطلت،  ما نفعتهم أعمالهم في الدنيا من البناء والتعمير والأموال، كل ذلك ما  أفادهم شيئاً في الآخرة، كفرهم وشركهم وعباداتهم كلها بطلت ولم تنفعهم  شيئاً. حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  [آل عمران:22]  معاً، ولذا كان العذاب أيضاً في الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                      

** إحباط الشرك للعمل في الدنيا والآخرة                                                                                                   * *

                                هل تدرون ما الذي يحبط العمل في الآخرة؟ بلا شك هو الشرك  بالله عز وجل، فالشرك مبطل للعمل محبط له، لو يعبد صاحبه ربه ألف سنة وهو  راكع ساجد صائم قائم ثم يفعل شركاً اعتقده أو قاله أو عمله يبطل ذلك العمل  كله ويتبخر ويتلاشى. ما الدليل؟أولاً: قول الله عز وجل على لسان عيسى بن  مريم، عيسى ابن البتول عليه السلام يخطب الناس من بني إسرائيل في حفل عظيم  كما حكاه الله عنه في سورة المائدة فقال:  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72].  سبحان الله! كيف بلغنا هذا؟ عيسى خطب في بني إسرائيل واعظاً معلماً فمن نقل  إلينا هذا؟ قولوا: الله! فالحمد لله، هذا كتابه المشتمل على كل المعارف في  الدنيا والآخرة، كأننا حاضرون مع بني إسرائيل، بيان رسمي ألقاه عيسى،  اسمعوا:  إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ   [المائدة:72]، فأي ظلم أعظم من الشرك؟ ما وجه ذلك؟أنت تظلم أخاك فتأخذ  دابته، تظلم أخاك فتفسد عليه زوجته لتتزوجها، تظلم أخاك فتسلب ثوبه، هذا  ظلم والذي يأخذ حق الله بكامله ويصرفه لمخلوق من مخلوقاته فأي ظلم أبشع من  هذا؟ يعلم أن الله ما خلق الخلق إلا ليعبد، فهو سر وجود الحياة بكاملها،  علة الوجود بكامله أنه أراد تعالى أن يذكر ويشكر، والعبادة ما خرجت عن  الذكر والشكر، فخلق الجنة والنار والعوالم كلها، وخلق الإنس والجن من أجل  أن يذكر ويشكر، فإذا ترك العبد ذكر الله وشكره خسر خسراناً أبدياً، لن يخرج  من عالم الشقاء أبداً؛ لأن جريمته قومناها، جريمته كأنما نسف الكون كله.  تعرفون جريمة من لم يعبد الله؟ القضاة بكم يقدرونها؟ جريمته كأنه نسف  السماوات ومزق الأرض والخليقة والجنة والنار كل ذلك أبطله. هذه جريمته. كم  يعذب من مليار سنة؟ فلهذا أهل الشرك خالدين فيها أبداً، فما هو قتل نفس ولا  جماعة أو إحراق مدينة، هذا الخلق كله دمره؛ لأن الله ما خلق هذا الخلق إلا  ليذكر هو ويشكر.إذاً: أعظم الظلم هو الشرك؛ لأنك تسلب حق الله وتعطيه  للشيطان، فأعوذ بالله منك يا عبد الله! تأخذ حق الله الملك الحق وتعطيه  لعدو الله؟!عرف هذا ذاكم العبد الحبشي النوبي لقمان الحكيم، عرف هذا ولم  نعرفه يا أهل القرآن، أجلس طفله بين يديه يعظه:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13] هذه قالها لقمان  من بلاد الحبشة. ولما نزلت آية الأنعام واحتار الصحابة وارتبكوا: ( من منا  لم يظلم يا رسول الله؟ ) وهي قوله تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا  أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ  يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ  بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنعام:81] فأي الفريقين نحن أم  أنتم أيها المشركون أحق بالأمن من عذاب الله  فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ  أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنعام:81] أجاب الله  بنفسه فقال:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا  [الأنعام:82] أي: لم  يخلطوا  إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ  مُهْتَدُونَ  [الأنعام:82]فهم أحق بالنجاة من النار، الذين آمنوا ثم لم  يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم. لما نزلت هذه الآية احتار الصحابة وجاء وفدهم إلى  رسول الله وقال: ( أينا لم يظلم نفسه يا رسول الله؟ ) إذا كان لا نجاة إلا  لمن لم يظلم نفسه فأينا ما يظلم؟ فقال: ( ليس الأمر كما علمتم، ألم تسمعوا  إلى قول لقمان الحكيم:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ  لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13] )، فالظلم المانع من دخول الجنة هو ظلم  الله، أن تأخذ حق الله الذي أوجبه بخلقك ورزقك وحياتك وتعطيه لغيره.                                                                      

** صور من الشرك                                                                                                   * *

                                معشر المستمعين! هل تعرفون عن الشرك شيئاً؟ لا تعرفون،  إذاً: أعلمكم؟تسأل أحدهم: هذه النخلة لمن؟ فيقول: هذه نخلة سيدي عبد القادر  . لم؟ حتى يبارك البستان بما فيه. تسأل: هذا التيس لمن؟ فيقول: هذا التيس  لسيدي عبد القادر .عبدوا عبد القادر والبدوي وإدريس .. وكل الأولياء،  وفاطمة والحسين أيضاً، فكل من يعطي حق الله لمخلوق فقد عبد ذلك المخلوق  وأشرك بعبادة الله هذا المخلوق. الذي يقف ويقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر .. يا  رسول الله .. يا فاطمة .. يا رجال البلاد، أنقذوني، أنا أستشفع بكم، فقد  جعلهم مثل الله يسمعون كلامه ويعرفون حاله ويقدرون على إلجائه أو إعطاء  سؤاله، سواء بسواء. ومن قال: لم؟ نقول: كيف ينادي بقلبه ولسانه ويطلب  وتقول: لا لا، هذا تناقض ، فالذي يقول: يا سيدي فلان المدد المدد، والعوام  يقولون حتى لرسول الله، لو كان بينهم لأدبهم أو سلط عليهم عمر ، يقولون: يا  رسول الله المدد! الغوث أغثنا. انصرفوا عن الله وأقبلوا على غيره، فكيف  يرضى الله بهذا وهو ما خلقهم إلا لعبادته، قال تعالى:  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ  الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  [الذاريات:56].اسمعوا! في تلك  الحجرة الطاهرة كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجماعة من الصحابة بجواره في  المسجد، وكان منافق يتسلط عليهم في بداية الإسلام في السنة الأولى أو  الثانية، فقالوا: هيا بنا نستغيث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من هذا  الكافر المنافق، فسمعهم صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لهم: ( إنه لا يستغاث بي  إنما يستغاث بالله )، واقرأ في القرآن:  إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ  [الأنفال:9].وهذا رجل يتكلم فقط مع الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وقال: ( ما شاء الله وشئت يا رسول الله، قال: لا، ما زدت أن  جعلتني لله نداً قل: ما شاء الله وحده )، الرجل بنيته قال: ما شاء الله  وشئت يا رسول الله، فغضب الرسول وقال: لا تقل هذا، قل: ما شاء الله وحده،  فكيف تسوي مشيئة الله بمشيئة العبد؟ سمعهم يحلفون بالسيد فلان وحقي ورأس  كذا، فصعد صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر فخطب وقال: ( ألا إن الله ورسوله  ينهيانكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم، ومن كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت ). ومرة  أخرى قال: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك ). ومرة قال: ( فقد كفر ). كيف هذا  يا رسول الله؟الجواب: نسيت ربك، نسيت من بيده أمرك، نسيت من رزقك بيده،  نسيت العليم الحكيم، نسيت العليم الخبير.. نسيت نسيت، وتقول: على المخلوق،  وتقول: أحلف به، أين ذهب بعقلك؟ ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك ) أي: في  تعظيم الله فعظم سواه، كفر لأنه غطى الله وجحده ولم يحلف به وحلف بمخلوق من  مخلوقاته.ولما رآهم متورطين لحداثة إيمانهم وإسلامهم بين لهم أنه ما يشرع  لأحد أن يقول: (واللات). آخر يقول: (والعزى)، عاش خمسين عاماً يحلف بهما  والآن يتوب، ففي يوم واحد لا يستطيع يبقى يجري على لسانه. وآخر يقول: تعال  أقامرك، جماعة مكة؛ لأنهم يعيشون على القمار، تعال أقامرك، فيجري على  لسانه، فنظر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذه الحادثة كيف يعالجها؟ هم لا  يقصدون ذلك ولكن تجري على ألسنتهم؛ لطول ما لازموها، فوضع قاعدة نفعنا  الله بها وانتفع بها المؤمنون الذين يحضرون هذه الحلقة كثيراً وهي اسمع: (  من حلف باللات فليقل: لا إله إلا الله تمحها ). أنت تعودت أن تحلف بسيدي  عبد القادر ، جرى على لسانك ولا تقصد فقل: لا إله إلا الله تمحها. ( ومن  قال لأخيه: تعال أقامرك فليتصدق )، بريال.. بحفنة تمر تمحو ذلك؛ لأنه لا  يريد أن يقامر، لكن لطول ما لعب القمار يجري على لسانه: تعال أقامرك،  فالعلاج صدقة، وما حددها لتكون نافعة من الكبير والصغير، ( ومن حلف باللات  والعزى فليقل: لا إله إلا الله ).إذاً: إخواننا المصريون ونحن معهم اعتادوا  على قول: (والنبي)، يجيء الرجل يسألني وأنا على الكرسي فيقول لي: (والنبي)  ما قلت كذا؟ يقول: والنبي ما نزيد، والنبي لا أزيد مرة ثانية. فلم ينفعنا  شيء أكثر من هذه القاعدة، من قال: (والنبي) يقول: لا إله إلا الله؛ لأن  الإنسان إذا اعتاد شيئاً لا يتركه بسهولة، بل يحتاج إلى زمن، فوضع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه القاعدة: من حلف بغير الله فليقل: لا إله إلا الله  تمحو تلك السيئة، ومن قال لأخيه: تعال نلعب القمار يتصدق بصدقة.وصلى الله  على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير آل عمران- (3) 
الحلقة (144)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (11) 

أوجب الله على الناس التحاكم إلى كتابه عند الاختلاف، وقد كان اليهود من  شأنهم أنهم إذا دعوا إلى التحاكم إلى كتاب الله تولوا وأعرضوا مستهزئين  بأمر الله زاعمين أنهم لن يعذبوا بسبب مخالفتهم لأنهم أبناء الله وأحباؤه،  وحتى لو أدخلهم النار فلن يزيد بقاؤهم فيها على أيام معدودة، لكن الله عز  وجل هو من سيحكم عليهم في الآخرة وسيدخلهم النار جزاء رفضهم لحكمه في  الدنيا.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم اجعلنا من هؤلاء المؤمنين الذين فازوا بهذا الأجر  العظيم.وها نحن مع تلاوة هذه الآيات الثلاث بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى  فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   *  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ  تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي  دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ   *  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ  لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:23-25]. وقبل الشروع في تفسير هذه الآيات أذكركم  بنتائج الآيات السابقة التي درسناها أمس بإذن الله. ‏                                

** الكفر والظلم من موجبات الهلاك في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة                                                                                                    
**
                                عرفنا أن الكفر والظلم من موجبات هلاك الدنيا ولزوم عذاب  الآخرة، فالكفر والظلم من موجبات ومقتضيات ومستلزمات هلاك الدنيا وعذاب  الآخرة.وتذكرون ذلكم الحديث، حديث أبي عبيدة لما سأل رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قائلاً: ( أي الناس أشد عذاباً يوم القيامة؟ فأجابه الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم: رجل قتل نبياً )،فهذا من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة (  رجل قتل نبياً بغير حق، ورجل أمر بالمعروف أو نهى عن منكر فقتلوه )؛ لأن  الله قال:  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ   [آل عمران:21]، والقسط هو العدل، والعدل يدور حول ما أمر الله به وما نهى  عنه، فمن أمر بما أمر الله به ونهى عما نهى الله عنه ما زاد أبداً على  العدل.ثم ذكر محنة بني إسرائيل أنهم قتلوا ثلاثة وأربعين نبياً في الصباح،  ولما قام العباد الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر ونهوهم وأمروهم  قتلوهم، وكان عددهم مائة وسبعة وسبعين. والله عز وجل توعد من يفعل ذلك  فقال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ  النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  [آل  عمران:21].                                                                      

** خصال أربع تمنع البلاء                                                                                                    
**
                                هل تذكرون تلك الكلمات الطيبة التي رواها القرطبي في  تفسيره وهي تنطبع تماماً على هذه الدولة أو هذه البقية الباقية في العالم  الإسلامي. ماذا قال؟ كل بلدة يكون فيها أربع خصال أو أمور فهي آمنة من  البلاء، بعيدة من الشقاء. أول هذه الخصال الأربع: إمام عادل. أي: حاكم لا  يظلم ولا يجور، لا يعتدي على أعراض الناس ولا أموالهم ولا على أبدانهم،  ويحكم بينهم بما حكم الله به ورسوله. هذه واقية من أعظم الواقيات  الأربع.الثانية: رجل على سبيل الهدى. أي: عالماً يعلم الناس الخير والهدى  ويدعوهم إليه، فإذا وجد في البلدة عالم قائم بواجب البيان والهداية فالأمن  حاصل.الثالثة: مشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، مشايخ من أهل العلم  يأمرون أهل البلدة بالمعروف إذا تركوه، وينهونهم عن المنكر إذا فعلوه، فهم  وقاية عجيبة.الرابعة من الواقيات من البلاء: نساء متسترات غير متبرجات  تبرج الجاهلية الأولى. وهذه ما إن ظهرت هذه الدولة على يد عبد العزيز حتى  ظهرت فيها هذه الوقايات الأربع، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله، واستمر النور  والهداية والأمن والطهر وعرف هذا العدو من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين وما  عرفه المسلمون، فأعداء الإسلام إلى هذه الساعة يعملون بجد واجتهاد على  إبطال هذه الأربع الواقيات وإبعادها لتهبط هذه البقية الباقية إلى مستوى  العالم الإسلامي، فلا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن منكر، ولا حجاب ولا تستر، ولا  عدل ولا رحمة، ومن الأسف أننا نحن أهل البلاد ما عرفنا هذا، فمن الحين إلى  الحين تظهر ظاهرة دعوة إلى السفور، إلى كشف وجوه النساء. وإذا تبرجت النساء  وخرجن واختلطن بالرجال كاشفات الوجوه فعلى الطهر السلام، يحل محله الخبث،  ولازم الخبث غضب الرب وسخطه وبذلك يحل العذاب.وأما الأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر، فهذه الهيئات تسمع من ينقد، تسمع من يطعن، حاولوا أن يكتبوا  أيضاً وكتبوا متقززين: كيف تقام الصلاة ويخرج الناس من دكاكينهم وأعمالهم؟  تألموا لذلك ولا هم لهم إلا إطفاء هذا النور الباقي.                                                                      

** دعائم الدولة الإسلامية                                                                                                    
**
                                نقول بالعلم الذي تقرر عندنا: إن الدولة الإسلامية -بلغوا  المسلمين- لا تقوم على مقام يرضاه الله ويثمر الطهر والأمن والصفاء إلا إذا  أقيمت على أربع دعائم وضعها الله العليم الحكيم، وجاء هذا واضحاً بيناً،  من سمع الآية فهم، من قرأها علم، فلا لبس ولا غموض، ولا تقديم ولا تأخير،  وإليكم هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الحج المدنية المكية، إذ قال تعالى:   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] أي: حكموا وسادوا.                                                                      

** الأولى: إقامة الصلاة                                                                                                    
**
                                الأولى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41] هذه واحدة  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41]  ما قال صلوا، بل قال:  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41] وإقام الصلاة: إذا  أذن المؤذن ونادى أن حي على الصلاة وقف دولاب العمل وأقبل المؤمنون على  بيوت ربهم كالمظاهرة الغربية التي يتعشقها الغافلون، المظاهرات في أوروبا  يزحف النساء والرجال والأطفال فيسدون الشوارع والطرقات يشتكون، ونحن معنا  تلك المظاهرة الربانية خمس مرات في أربع وعشرين ساعة، إذا نادى منادي  الصلاة لصلاة الظهر وقف العمل نهائياً وأقبل المؤمنون على بيوت ربهم  ليناجوا مولاهم ويتملقوه ويتزلفوا إليه بذكره ودعائه ورفع شكاتهم إليه.  وإذا انتهت الصلاة عاد العمل كما كان وأحر مما كان، لأنهم أهل إيمان، لأنهم  أحياء تمام الحياة، فإذا نادى منادي صلاة العصر وقف العمل وخرجت الأمة إلى  ربها، إذ لهذا خلقها، فلا تفهم غير هذا، فوالله ما خلقنا إلا لهذه، فكيف  نحاول أن نتملص ونخرج ونشرد ونقول: صل حيثما وجدت،فإذا أذن المغرب وأذن  العشاء خمس مظاهرات ربانية يلتقي المؤمنون بعضهم ببعض في بيوت ربهم في مظهر  من مظاهر الدين الحق.أما أن يؤذن المؤذن فمن شاء أن يغلق دكانه ومن شاء أن  يفتحه، من شاء أن يغني ومن شاء أن يصلي، من شاء ومن شاء.. فأين الربانية  إذاً؟ أين مظاهر العبودية لله؟  وقد مكن الله عز وجل العالم الإسلامي في  الحكم بعد أن استدل واستعبد واسترق على أيدي أعدائه الكافرين من مستعمري  الشرق والغرب فخلصهم ليبتليهم، فتستقل الدولة والإقليم ولا تقام بينهم  صلاة، وأنا أعجب، من صرفهم؟ هل اشترطت عليهم بريطانيا : اسمعوا! أعطيكم  الاستقلال، نخرج من دياركم على شرط أن لا تصلوا؟ والله ما كان هذا أبداً  ولا تفعله بريطانيا أو فرنسا، فلم ما أقمنا الصلاة وقد مكننا الله في الأرض  وسودنا وحكمنا؟! من ثَمَّ المسلمون في بلاء وشقاء وتعاسة وآلام إلى اليوم،  فأين ثمار الاستقلال ونتائجه الطيبة؟ أين الأمن؟ أين الطهر؟ أين الإخاء؟  أين المودة؟ ما الذي حصل؟ حال لا نشكوها إلا إلى الله.                                                                      

** الثانية: إيتاء الزكاة                                                                                                    
**
                                الدعامة الثانية:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  [الحج:41] إقام الصلاة  هي الدعامة الأولى، والثانية:  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  [الحج:41] الزكاة التي  بينها الله في كتابه وبينها رسوله من حيث المقادير، والأنصبة، ومن حيث  الحول والشروط. الزكاة هي قاعدة الإسلام الثالثة، ولكننا ما علمنا وما  بلغنا أن إقليماً استقل أهله عن بلجيكا أو بريطانيا أو فرنسا فأجبروا  المواطنين على إخراج الزكاة، فهل اشترطت عليهم فرنسا وقالت: نخرج من دياركم  على شرط أن لا تجبوا الزكاة حتى يتحطم الإسلام؟ لا والله.ومن العجيب ونحن  أطفال صغار كانت تأتي ضرائب تسمى غرامة من الدولة الحاكمة فرنسا، والله  تسميها الزكاة، وتذكرنا نحن المستعمرين بالزكاة، لا تلوموا ولا تبكوا إذا  أخذنا منكم هذا القدر لأنكم أنتم تؤدون الزكاة، والله بعيني أقرأ كلمة  زكاة، وكأنما تذكرنا بالإسلام، ولما جاء رجالنا وأبناؤنا مسحوها فليس هناك  زكاة بل الضريبة حتى ينسى المؤمنون الزكاة، فأي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟  وما زلنا  نرقص لأننا نمشي إلى الهاوية، لم تخطئ سنة الله بشراً إما أن نتوب وإما أن  تنزل البلايا والرزايا. سئل أحدهم: أين الله؟ قال: بالمرصاد، يشير إلى  قوله تعالى لما دمر عاداً وثمود وفرعون قال:  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  [الفجر:14] يا  محمد  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14] فلسنا بأفضل من قوم عاد أو قوم صالح  وثمود أو فرعون. إذاً: جباية الزكاة فريضة الله، ودعامة الدولة. ولما كون  عبد العزيز تغمده الله برحمته هذه الدولة، جعل نوابه في القرى وأخذوا  يجمعون الناس على الكتاب والسنة، ويقرأ قائمة في كل صلاة صبح، إبراهيم بن  عيسى، عثمان بن خالد، زيد بن إبراهيم، نعم نعم، كلهم حضروا، وإذا غاب واحد  يمشون إليه: لم غبت؟ فإذا كان مريضاً يدعون الله أو يداوونه، وإن كان  غائباً بلا عذر يعرفونه، فإن أبى أن يحضر يؤدبونه بالعصا، فأقيمت الصلاة  بمعنى الكلمة. وقولوا لي: ما الذي تبع إقام الصلاة؟ تبعها أن انتهى الخبث  ومظاهر الشر والباطل والفساد، وهذه سنة الله عز وجل.                                                                      

** الثالثة: الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر                                                                                                    
**
                                القاعدة الثالثة: وجود مشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن  المنكر؛ إذ قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41] نحن نكون رجال الأمن وقوى الأمن، ما  حاجتنا للبوليس والدرك والجند والشرط، ولكن شيخ بلحيته يأمر بالمعروف في  القرية.. في السوق. أسألكم بالله! من صرفهم؟ أنا قلت لكم: ما بلغنا وقد  خبرنا الحياة ظاهرها وباطنها ما بلغنا أن دولة مستعمرة اشترطت على ذاك  الشعب المستعمر عند استقلاله أن لا يصلي أو أن لا يؤتي الزكاة أو أن لا  يأمر بالمعروف.. أبداً، فما الذي صرفنا لتنزل بنا المحنة ويحل بنا البلاء  والشقاء والعذاب؟! الله الله في هذه الأيام أيام هذه الاختراعات العجيبة  والفتوحات الربانية، لو أسلمنا لدخل البشر كلهم في الإسلام، لكن نحن صرفنا  الشرق والغرب عن الإسلام لأنهم ينظرون إلينا ونحن أشد هبوطاً منهم، لا وفاء  ولا صدق ولا حرم ولا كرامة ولا ولا. إذاً: يتقززون من حالنا، ينظرون إلينا  وإلى الإسلام من خلال سلوكنا، والآن لا نستطيع أن نصلي صلاة الظهر في  العالم الإسلامي مع بعضنا البعض، فنؤخر نحن ويقدم الآخرون في وسطها ونصلي  الصلاة في ساعة واحدة. أما الصيام أما العيد فلا تسأل! فهل نحن أمة واحدة،  إذاعتها واحدة.إذاً: القاعدة الثالثة: هي الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.  هذه دعائم الدولة الإسلامية، فأيما شخص يفكر في إقامة دولة ولم ير فيها ما  رأى الله ولم يقيم على ما أراد الله والله إن سلكها لهاو وإنها لساقطة ولن  ينتفع أهلها بها، ولا كرامة ولا طهر ولا صفاء ولا سعادة.لم لا يتكلم بهذا  العلماء والكتاب والمربون؟قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41] لم يشأ الله أن تقوم  دولة على هذه القواعد فتسند هذه الدولة وتشد من عضدها أبداً.إذاً: قال  القرطبي في ما يرويه: أربع إذا وجد في بلد أمنت من البلاء والدمار  والعذاب.الأولى: إمام عادل، عدل الإسلام لا عدل الاشتراكية الذين سلبوا  أموال الأغنياء وأراضيهم ومزارعهم وأعطوها للفقراء والشعب، وقالوا: عدل  كبير هذا، أي عدل هذا؟ هذا أبشع أنواع الظلم، هذا تقرير قاعدة بلشفية حمراء  روسية وضعها اليهود من أجل تدمير العالم والقضاء على الروح الإنسانية.  أيضاً: الضرائب ففي بعض البلاد النافذة عليها ضريبة، كيف تفتح نافذة في  الشارع؟ ادفع ضريبة. والضرائب: أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، لم يأذن الشارع  فيها إلا في حالة ضرورية قصوى، كأن يكون إمام المسلمين مضطر لظروف دعت إلى  ذلك، أما أن تصبح فريضة بدل الزكاة ويحجب معنى الزكاة ولفظها فهذا والله  لظلم عظيم، وآثاره واضحة.ثانياً: عالم على سبيل الهدى، وليس عالماً خرافياً  صوفياً، وقد جئناكم بمجموعة من الكتب نسمعكم كل يوم إن شاء الله منها، بعث  بها إلينا رجل عالم من نيجيريا، جمع كتب المتصوفة كلها وجمع العجائب من كل  كتاب عجيبة، وهذا يتفق مع آيتنا الآن. ثالثاً: مشايخ يأمرون بالمعروف  وينهون عن المنكر، يا أهل القرى! اجتمعوا في مسجدكم وإن كانت الحاكمة  بريطانية وكونوا لجنة من صلحائكم، تجولوا في القرية فإذا رأيتم طفلاً يقول  الباطل، أو رجلاً يرتكب حماقة أدبوه وعلموه، فهذا هو الأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر، حتى يرضى الله عنا ولا يسخط.  

** الرابعة: تستر النساء وعدم التبرج  
**
                                والأخيرة: نساء مستورات غير متبرجات، والدعوة الآن إلى كشف  الوجوه عندنا قائمة، ولولا لطف الله عز وجل لانتشر السفور بيننا، ونحن  نندد بهذا السلوك والجماعة تغضب، قلنا لهم: بناتكم علموهن ست سنوات في  الابتدائية، فإذا كملت السنة السادسة وأصبحت تعرف الله بأسمائه وصفاته،  أصبحت تعرف كيف تتملق إلى الله بذكره، عرفت كيف تبر أباها وأمها، عرفت كيف  تربي أولادها، تقول لها: حسبكِ يا بنية، الزمي البيت، ساعدي أمكِ على  مهامها وغداً تتزوجين وتصبحين ربة بيت، أعانكِ الله، لهذا خلقتِ. إياكم  والمتوسطة والثانوية والجامعة وأخيراً: الوظيفة! وحلفت لهم بالله في رسالة  قديمة بعنوان (الإعلام بأن العزف والغناء حرام) أنكم إذا فتحتم الابتدائيات  كانوا يطالبون بالثانوية.جريدة البلاد: تكتب وتقول: المرأة السعودية في  ديجور من ظلمات الجهل.. كذا، وهم مدفوعون بدوافع الشيطان وأوليائه. قلنا:  والله! إن فتحتم الابتدائيات لتطالبن بالثانويات يومئذ، ولتفتحن الثانويات  ولتطالبن بالجامعات، ووقع هذا، وكان هذا قبل خمس وثلاثين سنة. والآن  الوظيفة شريفة أو خبيثة؟ ما دام هذا النور فليس بمسموح أن المرأة تتوظف مع  الرجال، وهم يتألمون لماذا؟ آه! أين أولوا البصائر والنهى؟ هيا بنا ندرس  الحياة بكاملها؟ أخلقنا لهذه؟ من قال نعم قل له: لا تمت، ولم مات أبوك  وماتت أمك؟ أين يذهبون؟ إذاً: ما دمت عاجزاً على أن تفرض بقاءك على الله  فاعلم أنك لم تخلق لهذه بل خلقت لغيرها، فتهيأ للملكوت الأعلى حتى تسكن  السماوات العلى، والشاهد عندنا:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:123] سنة الله، السم يقتل،  الطعام يشبع، الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع، الكفر يوجب غضب الرب  وعذابه، الفسق يقود إلى الهاوية وزوال النعم، وهكذا، لن تتبدل سنن الله.  فإن قال قائل: علل يا شيخ لهذه المحنة؟ الجواب معروف، الجهل، جهلونا،  أبعدونا عن الله ومعرفته فأصبحنا كالبهائم يسوسوننا كما شاءوا ويركبوننا  كما أرادوا، فهيا نخرج من هذا المضيق؟فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! ما نستطيع، نحن  مسحورون، نقول: سبحان الله! لماذا لما تسحر امرأتك لا تأتي بمن يقرأ عليها  حتى تشفى؟ هل ترضى أن تكون مسحوراً؟ حاول أن تخرج نفسك من هذا السحر.فإن  قال: بماذا؟ نقول: أن نتعاهد لربنا بأننا عدنا وله أسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا،  وأننا من اليوم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً أوقفنا العمل، إن كنا في مقهى  أغلقنا بابها، دكان كذلك، متجر، مصنع، كل عمل، وأخذنا نساءنا وأطفالنا  طاهرين إلى بيت ربنا، إلى المسجد مسجد القرية ونجتمع فيه، ونبكي بين يدي  ربنا الساعة والساعة والنصف ونحن بين يديه منطرحين نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة،  يوماً بعد يوم حتى تلوح الأنوار وحتى تتصدع الصدور بتلك الأنوار ونصبح لا  نرى إلا ما يرى الله، ولا نسمع إلا ما يسمع الله، ولا نعمل إلا بما أذن  الله، ويومها لو أراد أهل الأرض أن يزلزلوها من تحت أقدامنا ما استطاعوا.  ولا تسألني عن النتائج المادية، ينتهي كل مظهر من مظاهر الجريمة، فلا غش،  لا خداع، لا كذب، لا باطل، لا خيانة، لا لا.. بل حل محل ذلك الأمن، الطهر،  الولاء، المحبة، الغنى، والله ما يبقى في القرية من يشكو جوعاً وإخوانه  شباع، ولا من يتألم للبرد وإخوانه مكسوون، ينتهي هذا نهائياً. ستقولون: آه!  ما نستطيع هذا يا شيخ، فأقول لكم: ما يمنعكم؟ لو كانت تحكمنا بريطانيا  وأردنا هذا والله ما تمنعنا. أقسم بالله لو كانت تحكمنا إيطاليا والله ما  تمنعنا من هذا، فهذا يساعدهم على أن يستقر الوضع وتهدأ الأحوال ويستغني  الناس وينتهي التلصص والجريمة والخيانة، فلم يمنعوننا إذاً؟ هذا الكلام  يشهد الله أننا قد رددناه مئات المرات، فهل من واعٍ يعي هذا؟ لا أحد. هل من  سامع؟ لا أحد. لماذا؟ نرد الأمر إلى الله، بهذا قضى الله عز وجل.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيباً من الكتاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ  يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  [آل عمران:23].  ‏                                

** سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيباً من الكتاب...)                                                                                                    
**
                                روى ابن جرير الطبري وغيره في سبب نزول هذه الآية: عن ابن  عباس قال: ( دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيت المدراس على جماعة من  يهود فدعاهم إلى الله ) دخل عليهم وهم مع علمائهم ليعرض عليهم الإسلام (  فقال له: نعيم بن عمرو والحارث بن زيد ) أي: سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( على أي دين أنت يا محمد؟ فقال: على ملة إبراهيم ودينه ) ، أي:أنا  على دين إبراهيم، وهو والله كذلك، فالتوحيد ملة إبراهيم، وتبقى القوانين  توجد بحسب أحوال البشر، يحل اليوم شيء ويحرم غداً؛ لأن المربي العليم  الحكيم هو الذي يقنن ويشرع، أما الملة فلا إله إلا الله، لا يعبد إلا الله  وبما شرع الله. ( فقالا: فإن إبراهيم كان يهودياً ). أي: كيف تقول أنا على  ملة إبراهيم وإبراهيم كان يهودياً، إذاً: ادخل أنت في اليهودية حتى تكون  كما تقول على ملة إبراهيم، فإبراهيم كان يهودياً، ( فقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: فهلموا إلى التوراة فهي بيننا وبينكم )، أي: بيننا وبينكم التوراة،  هاتوا التوراة، ومعلوم أن التوراة نزلت بعد وجود إبراهيم بمئات السنين،  التوراة نزلت على موسى وبين موسى وإبراهيم قرون عديدة ( فأبيا عليه ) لما  عرفوا أن التوراة ليس فيها يهودية ولا نصرانية، رفضوا إتيان التوراة والنظر  فيها والعمل بما فيها ( فأنزل الله  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  [آل  عمران:23] ) . فكانت الآية منطبقة عليهم، واتضح معنى الآية تماماً. هنا  قالت العلماء: إذا دعوت مؤمناً إلى التحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ورفض  دخل مع هذه الجماعة الملعونة! إذا دعوت مؤمناً حاكماً كان أو مواطناً إلى  التقاضي إلى الكتاب والسنة والتحاكم إليهما فرفض لأنه خائف من الحق أن يخرج  من جيبه فهو ممن قال الله فيهم:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  [آل  عمران:23] غير ملتفتين إلى التحاكم إلى كتاب الله التوراة.هذه الآية وحدها  يقرؤها النساء والرجال من المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولو كانوا يقرءونها ويفهمون  معناها لم يتحاكم مؤمن ولا مؤمنة عند بريطانيا ولا الأمم المتحدة، والآن  يتحاكمون في مجلس الأمن، نزاع بين دولتين إلى مجلس الأمن.هذه مظاهر الجهل  بالله، ما عرفنا الله معرفة تثمر لنا حبه في قلوبنا، ولا الرغبة والخوف منه  في نفوسنا، فلهذا لا نبالي أن نتحاكم إلى اليهود والنصارى، ونحن أهل  العدل، أهل الكتاب والحكمة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أوتوا نصيباً من الكتاب)                                                                                                    
**
                                وقوله:  أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:23]  أي: قطعة من الكتاب. لم والتوراة بين أيديهم؟ لأن التوراة لم يبق فيها ما  تسمى به التوراة على الحقيقة، همشوا وحشوا وزادوا ونقصوا وبدلوا فأصبحت  كلمات الله فيها كالكواكب هناك كوكب وآخر هنا والباقي كله خرافات وأباطيل.  إي نعم. من فعل هذا؟ علماؤهم، ساداتهم، أرباب السلطة والجاه عندهم. ونحن  أهل الإسلام جرينا وراءهم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً بذراع إلا أن الله عز وجل حفظ  لنا كتابه، فما استطاع شرقي ولا غربي أن ينقص منه حرفاً واحداً أو يزيد  كلمة، وذلك لتعهد الله تعالى به؛ إذ قال عز وجل:  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا  الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  [الحجر:9] فما أسنده إلى الأشراف  ولا إلى العلماء ليحفظونه، بل تولى عز وجل حفظه بنفسه، فلهذا حاول النصارى  واليهود محاولات متعددة على إسقاط حرفي (قل) فعجزوا. مؤتمرات انعقدت في  السودان وفي روسيا وفي العالم يبحثون: كيف يسقطون كلمة (قل) من القرآن فما  استطاعوا؛ لأن كلمة (قل) ترغم أنوفهم أن هذا كلام الله. الرسول نفسه يقول  لنفسه: قل؟ هل هناك متحدث يقول لنفسه: (قل)؟ مجنون هذا. إذاً: من الذي قال  له: قل يا أيها الكافرون، قل هو الله أحد، قل يا أيها الناس؟ من؟ سلطة  عليا، إذاً: هذا الله هو الذي يأمره. فقالوا: لو استطعنا أن نسقط كلمة (قل)  لقلنا هذا كلام محمد فقط وليس بكلام الله ولا بتنزيله، فعملوا المستحيل  فما استطاعوا، وكيف يستطيعون والله العزيز تولى حفظ كتابه بنفسه؟ لما أسند  الله التوراة والإنجيل إلى أهلها ما استطاعوا أن يحفظوها، فالإنجيل حولوه  إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً، ولما انكشفت عورتهم اجتمعوا اجتماعات متعددة  وصفوا تلك الأناجيل وغربلوها وجمعوها في خمس كتل: إنجيل لوقا، إنجيل  برنابا، إنجيل مرقس، إنجيل يوحنا، خمسة أناجيل، والشيطان هو الذي يدعو إلى  الكفر والضلال.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (يدعون إلى كتاب الله)                                                                                                    
**
                                قوله:  يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:23]  من دعاهم يرحمكم الله؟ رسول الله  يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:23] والمقصود بكتاب الله هنا: التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، فالكل كتاب  الله، ولو جاءوا القرآن لا يجدون إلا التوحيد، والإنجيل كذلك وإن كانت  الحادثة هنا في التوراة  لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى  [آل  عمران:23] فكروا وبعد قالوا: لا  ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ  مُعْرِضُونَ  [آل عمران:23] لماذا ما قال: ثم تولوا فريق؛ لأن منهم من آمن  وعرف الحق كـعبد الله بن سلام وأخيه وفلان وفلان، وهم معرضون عازمون أن لا  يرجعوا إلى الله ولا إلى دينه ورسوله، و ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ  تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [آل عمران:24].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك بأنهم قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودات... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا  النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي دِينِهِمْ مَا  كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ  [آل عمران:24]يعني: نفجر، نكفر، نفسق، نفعل ما شئنا،  فنحن آمنون من النار، لن تمسنا إلا أربعين يوماً، وهي الأيام التي كفر فيها  أسلافهم على عهد موسى وعبدوا العجل أربعين يوماً، قالوا: نؤاخذ بتلك  الأيام فقط. وهذا مرض وجنون، كيف تؤاخذون بعمل أسلافكم؟ كيف هذا؟ وإذا كان  أسلافنا كفار وأسلمنا ندخل النار لأن أسلافنا كفار؟ هذا هبوط، هذا أسوأ  الفهوم، كون أسلافكم عبدوا العجل وضربهم الله وقتل منهم أربعين ألفاً  وانتهت أنتم تؤاخذون بذلك؟ نحن لا يعتقد الرجل أنه يؤاخذ بذنب أبيه أو ولده  أبداً، لكنهم جهال في ظلام يعيشون، قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ  إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  . وفي سورة البقرة قال تعالى:  قُلْ  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا  [البقرة:80] بهذا  فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ  اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *   بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [البقرة:80-81] صفعتهم صفعة  واحدة، جهلة ضلال، قل أفاتخذتم عهداً عند الله أنه لا يعذبكم إلا أربعين  يوماً؟ هل عندكم عهد من الله بذلك؟  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:80] لا تستحون، تكذبون على الله؟ ثم بين لهم أن الأمر  ليس كمزاعمكم وضلالاتكم  بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً  [البقرة:81] أبيض  أو أسود، يهودي أو نصراني أو مسلم ، كل من كسب سيئة  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ  خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:81] عجب هذا القرآن! قطع ألسنتهم. وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا  النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً قُلْ أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ  خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   [البقرة:80-81] وفي قراءة: (خطاياه).أما نحن فقد عرفنا لو كنت ابن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم تزك نفسك بهذه العبادات حتى تطهر وتطيب والله  لن تدخل الجنة، ولن يشفع لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو كنت ابن  رسول الله ولو كنت أباً رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء والله ما شفع لك ولا دخلت  الجنة إن مت على خبث النفس وتدسيتها. وهذا رجل يأتي إلى الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وكان أبوه من أهل الفترة فسأله أين أبي؟ فقال: ( أبوك في النار )  متزمت ما فهم، فسأل: أين أبي؟ فقال له: في النار، مات مشركاً، فتململ  الرجل فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أبي وأبوك في النار )، مات على الكفر،  فنفسه خبيثة مدساة مظلمة منتنة، من يدخله دار السلام؟ كيف يرقى ويخترق  السبع الطباق؟ إبراهيم عليه السلام هل هناك من هو أكرم من إبراهيم؟ أرحم من  إبراهيم في الدنيا؟ سمي بالأب الرحيم، وفي عرصات القيامة يسأل ربه: ( رب!  لقد وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم القيامة يوم يبعثون وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار،  فأي خزي أعظم من هذا الخزي يا رب؟ فيقال له: إبراهيم! انظر تحت قدميك وكان  رافع رأسه إلى الله، انظر، فإذا أبيه آزر عليه لعائن الله في صورة ذكر  الضباع ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح بين يديه، فما إن يراه حتى يقول: سحقاً سحقاً  سحقاً، فيؤخذ من قوائمه الأربع ويلقى في أتون النار ) .  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] هذا حكم من  الله، عرفتموه، فلم إخوانكم ما عرفوه في الشرق والغرب؟ لأنهم لا يجتمعون  على كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله. صدر حكم الله على البشرية كلها، فيا ويلها  من هذا الحكم، إنه صارم، حكم ذي الجلال والإكرام؛ وهو قوله تعالى بعد  الإقسام العظيم والحلف الكبير:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9]  أي: نفسه  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:10] أي: نفسه. من يراجع  الله  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]، سنن لا  تتبدل، فهيا نزكي أنفسنا. بم نزكيها يا رب؟ بما شرعنا لكم من صلاة وصيام  وذكر وعبادات وقربات. بم تتدسى النفس يا رب وتخبث؟ بما حرمنا عليكم من  النظرة إلى اللقمة الحرام، فكل معصية تعود آثارها على النفس بالخبث والظلمة  والنتن، فاعرفوا عبادة الله فاعبدوه بها تزكوا نفوسكم وتطيب، أما كوننا  أتباع الزعيم الفلاني أو أولاد الأشراف أو أبناء السادة الفلانية فهذه  ضلالات عجب. قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا  مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ  [آل عمران:24] خدعهم  فِي دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ  [آل عمران:24] من الأكاذيب والأباطيل التي حرفوا بها الكتاب  وحشوا وهمشوا وشرحوا وبينوا، هي التي أوقعتهم في هذا  وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي  دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ  [آل عمران:24].                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فكيف إذا جمعناهم ليوم لا ريب فيه ... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           قال تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ  فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل  عمران:25]. فَكَيْفَ  [آل عمران:25] الحال  إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ  [آل  عمران:25] كلهم  لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [آل عمران:25] ألا وهو يوم  القيامة، كيف يكون حالهم؟  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ  [آل  عمران:25] أي: ما عملت  وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:25] لأن القاضي  الحاكم الله ذو العدل والرحمة والإحسان.                                                                  

**خرافات وبدع وضلالات التيجانية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           الآن نقرأ هذه الأوراق -وهذا من تدبير الله- التي بعث بها هذا  الرجل ونحن لا نعرفه، بعث إلي بهذه الأوراق من بلاد نيجيريا، فقال: ( من  إبراهيم علي تشاد إلى الشيخ أبو بكر جابر الجزائري).  ‏                                
** بعض كتب التيجانية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، اللهم صل على محمد  وسلم.وبعد: فهذه أسماء كتب أهل الطرق كتبتها نصيحة ليحذر منها المسلمون لما  فيها من الضلالات، أعاذنا الله).أولاً: يذكر الكتاب والمؤلف مثلاً: (الفتح  الرباني لـمحمد الطفطفاوي بالقاهرة، الياقوتة الفريدة لـمحمد النطيفي ،  جيش الكفيل لـمحمد الصغير).أيضاً: يذكر: إيقاظ الهمم، الطبقات الكبرى،  الفوز والنجاة، أورد أسماء الكتب وأسماء مؤلفيها والبلاد التي كتبت فيها،  والأعجب من هذا: ما يذكره عنهم من أقوالهم وبدعهم.                                                                      
** زعمهم أن الصلاة في زاوية الشيخ مقبولة قطعاً                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: ( يقولون: الصلاة في زاوية الشيخ مقبولة قطعاً). أي:  الصلاة في زاوية الشيخ سيدي فلان مقبولة قطعاً بلا جدال، بمعنى لا تذهبوا  إلى لمساجد فيفسدون عليكم سلوككم، بل صلوا في الزاوية. انتبهتم أم لا؟  يقولون: الصلاة في زاوية الشيخ مقبولة قطعاً، ونحن نقول ولو في كانت في  الكعبة فهي غير مقبولة قطعاً حتى تستوفي أركانها وشروطها.                                                                      
** زعمهم أن للتيجاني مقام أربعين نبياً في الجنة                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: ( قال أيضاً: يقولون: للتجاني مقام أربعين نبياً  في الجنة). يقولون: للشيخ التجاني مقام أربعين نبي في الجنة، وليس مقام نبي  واحد، وآباؤنا وأمهاتنا لما يسمعون هذا يبكون، فانظروا كيف يصنع الجهل؟!                                                                      
** زعمهم أن معرفة الولي أصعب من معرفة الله                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: ( يقول: لا يلتفتون إلى ما يقوله الفقهاء، بل  ينصرفون عن الكتاب والسنة فيقولون: معرفة الولي أصعب من معرفة الله). وهذا  معناه: أن الولي أعظم من الله.   

** زعمهم أن أحمد البدوي يغمض عينيه كي لا يموت الكفار                                                                                                    
**
                                رابعاً: قال: (يقولون: أحمد البدوي يغمض عينيه كي لا يموت  الكفار). أي: حتى لا يموت الكفار يغمض عينيه، ولو فتحهما لمات كل الكفار.  إذا خاطبه كافر أو وقف بين يديه يغمض عينيه ولو لم يفعل فإن الكافر يموت،  فلهذا الشيخ يغمض عينيه.                                                                      

** زعمهم أن الولي يخرج من القبر ليقضي الحاجة لمن توسل به  
** 
                                خامساً: يقول: ( يقولون: يخرج الولي من القبر ليقضي الحاجة  لمن توسل به). أي: إذا أتيت الولي المدفون تستشفع به وتتوسل يخرج من قبره  ويقضي حاجتك ويعود. والعجيب أنه آمن بهذا بلايين المسلمين، ويبكون، والله  رأيناهم خاشعين متعجبين يبكيون!  وتجد بعضهم والله يأتي من المغرب ليزور  عبد القادر في بغداد بالطائرة.كم يكلف ذلك؟ من المغرب الأقصى يأتي يزور قبر  عبد القادر الجيلاني ؟ لم؟ لوجه الله؟ ما السبب؟ لتقضى حاجاته.                                                                      
                                                              زعمهم أن الصلاة على النبي ليست مختصة بما علمناه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                    
                                سادساً: قال: ( يقولون: الصلاة على النبي ليست مختصة بما  علمناه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). ونحن نقول: من لم يعتقد أنها من كلام  الله لم يصح له الثواب.                                                                      

** زعمهم أن صلاة الفاتح تعدل ستة آلاف ختمة من القرآن                                                                                                    
**
                                سابعاً: قال: ( ويقولون: إن صلاة الفاتح تعدل بستة آلاف  ختمة من القرآن). أي: صلاة الفاتح التجانية تعدل بست آلاف ختمة من القرآن.  أسألكم بالله! الذي يفهم هذا هل سيقرأ القرآن؟عام كامل ولا يختمه، فيقول:  أصلي مرة واحدة بستة آلاف ختمة.  ووالله لقد فهم هذا آباؤكم وأجدادكم  وأمهاتكم وكبرنا وهللنا وقلنا: إيه، هكذا، فهم لا يفهمون كما تفهمون الآن  حيث انتشر النور والهداية، ولو قلت: هذا باطل يضربونك بالعصي.

** زعمهم أن التيجاني هو خليفة النبي وبه يبقى الوجود                                                                                                    
**
                                ثامناً: قال: ( ويقولون: التجاني هو خليفة النبي، وبه يبقى  الوجود). الله أكبر! التجاني هو خليفة النبي وبه يبقى الوجود؟! من هو  التجاني هذا؟ وأين هو؟ هذا في صحراء الجزائر، ارتقى إلى هذا المستوى، وأصبح  صيته من إسطنبول إلى نيجيريا؛ لأن الشياطين تريد إطفاء نور الله وتريد  إهلاك البشر وإقحامهم في جهنم، والتجاني هذا هو أحمد التجاني .                                                                      
                                                              زعمهم أن من قرأ السيدي يكون ولياً متصرفاً في الغيب                                                                                                    
                                تاسعاً: قال: ( ومن قرأ السيدي كذا يكون ولياً متصرفاً في الغيب). هذا كتاب أو ذكر أو دعاء يسمونه بالسيدي.                                                                      
                                                              زعمهم أن كل كتاب يدعو إلى خدمة التيجاني فاق ملء الأرض ذهباً                                                                                                    
                                عاشراً: قال: ( يقولون: كل كتاب يدعو إلى خدمة الشيخ فاق  ملء الأرض ذهباً). كل كتاب يدعو إلى خدمة الشيخ سيدي أحمد التجاني فاق ملء  الأرض ذهباً.                                                                      
                                                              زعمهم أن هناك دعاء من قرأه يجد ثواب أربعة من الأنبياء                                                                                                    
                                الحادي عشر: زاد عليها وقال: يقولون: ( وهناك دعاء من قرأه  يجد ثواب أربعة من الأنبياء). أي: هذا الكتاب فيه دعاء الذي يقرأ هذا  الدعاء يفوز بثواب أربعة من الأنبياء. وهذا كله كفر والعياذ بالله.                                                                      

** زعمهم أن حب التيجاني واجب على كل مسلم                                                                                                    
**
                                الثاني عشر: قال: ( يقولون: حب التجاني واجب على كل مسلم،  فعضوا على التجانية بالنواجذ). مما عرفناه: أن فرنسياً دخل مدينة فاس أو  مكناس المغربية ودخل في طريقة أربعين سنة وهو ينشر في تلك الطريقة من هذا  النوع والناس يهللون ويكبرون، وبعدها عاد إلى فرنسا ولبس الكرفات والبدلة  والبرنطية وقال: أنا شيخ تلك الجماعة. إياك أن تفهم هذا فهو باطل. والبرهنة  القاطعة: كيف حكمتنا فرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا لولا أننا هبطنا  وتمزقنا ومتنا؟ وكيف يعلو الكفر على الإيمان والله يقول:  وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:141]؟                                                                      

** زعمهم أن النبي وأصحابه يحضرون عند قراءة جوهرة الكمال                                                                                                    
**
                                الثالث عشر: قال: ( يقولون: يحضر النبي وأصحابه عند جوهرة  الكمال، وعلى الذاكر أن يصور شيخه أو مقدمه). اسمع كيف الكفر، يحضر النبي  وأصحابه الأربعة عند جوهرة الكمال. يا معشر المستمعين من الزوار! من منكم  عنده جوهرة الكمال؟ يجحدونها، موجودة، يقرءونها في الليل وفي النهار، جوهرة  الكمال عبارة عن قصائد وترنمات.يقول: جوهرة الكمال على الذاكر أن يصور  شيخه أو مقدم الشيخ -الواسطة- خادم التجاني ، ثم يأخذ في الذكر ولا بد أن  يتخيل أن الشيخ بين يديه، وإذا ما استطاع أن يتخيل الشيخ فالمقدم يسمونه  وهو النائب عن الشيخ.                                                                      

** زعمهم أن خادم التيجاني يشفع لألف ألف عند الله                                                                                                    
**
                                الرابع عشر: قال: ( ويقول: خادم التجاني يشفع لألف ألف عند  الله). أي: الذي يخدم سيدي أحمد التجاني يشفعه الله في ألف ألف، الكل  يدخلون الجنة ويخرجون من النار.

** زعمهم أن قضاء الوظيفة واجب                                                                                                    
**
                                الخامس عشر: قال: يقولون: ( قضاء الوظيفة إذا فاته واجب).  إذا وظيفتك نسيتها وعجزت عنها وما انتبهت وفاتتك يجب أن تقضيها، فقضاء  الوظيفة واجب عنهم، فمن أوجب هذا؟ وما هي الوظيفة؟ نعوذ بالله من الخسران!                                                                       

** زعمهم أن صلاة الفاتح كالحديث القدسي                                                                                                    
**
                                السادس عشر: قال: ( يقولون: صلاة الفاتح كالحديث القدسي؛  لأن الرسول في اليقظة أعطاها للشيخ). فالحمد لله الذي عافانا! الحمد لله  الذي طيبنا وطهرنا! الحمد لله الذي علمنا! الحمد لله الذي ردنا بعد غيبتنا  إلى كتابه وهدي رسوله. اللهم احفظ لنا هذا النور ولا تمحه يا رب العالمين،  وتوفنا مسلمين، وألحقنا بالصالحين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير آل عمران- (4) 
الحلقة (145)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (12) 

الله عز وجل هو خالق الخلق ومصرف أمورهم، وأعلم بما ينفعهم وما يضرهم، ومن  تمام حكمته أن جعل الملك فيمن شاء من عباده، وحرم آخرين منه، ويسر الأرزاق  لمن شاء من عباده، وقدرها على من شاء منهم، وهذه من مظاهر الربوبية  المستلزمة للألوهية؛ فمن عرف قدرة الله عز وجل وحكمته عبده، ومن جهلها آل  به الأمر إلى الكفر بربه فخسر خسراناً مبيناً.                     

قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيباً  من الكتاب...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في مثل هذا اليوم  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ) . اللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك.أعيد إلى أذهاننا جميعاً هداية الآيات الثلاث التي  تدارسناها بالأمس، وتلاوة الآيات تلك بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ  إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   *  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ  تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي  دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ   *  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ  لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:23-25]. ‏                                

 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    

                                قال المصنف غفر الله لنا وله ورحمنا وإياه [ هداية الآيات:  من هداية الآيات: أولاً: من الإعراض عن الدين والكفر به: رفض التحاكم إلى  كتاب الله عز وجل ] مما يدل على أن فلاناً أو الجماعة الفلانية أو الأمة  الفلانية معرضة عن دين الله عدم تحاكمها إلى كتاب الله عز وجل [ إذ قال  تعالى وقوله الحق:  فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ  فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا  مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا  [النساء:65] ]. وقال تعالى:   فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [النساء:59] فوفد  نجران رفضوا أن يرجعوا إلى كتاب الله والتوراة كالإنجيل تحملان صفات رسول  الله ونعوته بصورة تكاد تنطق، ولما دعوا إلى ذلك رفضوا.[ثانياً: أفسد شيء  للأديان بعقائدها وشرائعها وعباداتها: الافتراء فيها -على الله- والابتداع  عليها والقول فيها بغير علم]. الأديان الإلهية يفسدها الافتراء على الله  والكذب وإضافة ذلك إلى كتاب الله والابتداع في دين الله. وعلى سبيل المثال:  من أين لليهود أن النار لن تمسهم يوم القيامة إلا أربعين يوماً؟ والله لهو  الافتراء والكذب على الله. من وضع لهم هذه؟ علماؤهم ليسهلوا عليهم طرق  الفساد والشر ومواصلة الكذب والنفاق، وآية البقرة فضحتهم أيما فضيحة؛ إذ  قالوا:  لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً قُلْ  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ  [البقرة:80] هاتوا عهد الله الذي عهد إليكم أنه لن يمسكم العذاب إلا أربعين  يوماً  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ [البقرة:80]  وهذه أسوأ، بل تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون. ثم قال تعالى:  بَلَى  [البقرة:81] أي: ليس الأمر كما زعمتم أو كما تعتقدون الباطل  مَنْ كَسَبَ  سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [البقرة:81]، وقد وقع المسلمون في هذه الورطة  بالذات، فكتب العلماء وهمشوا وحشوا وكتبوا وأضافوا إلى دين الله ما ليس  منه، فوقعت أمتنا في ما وقعت فيه الأمم السابقة إلا من رحم الله.[ ثالثاً:  مضرة الاغترار بما يقوله بعض المفسرين والمحدثين على الكتب الدينية من  الحكايات والأباطيل بحجة الترغيب والترهيب، فيغتر بها الناس فيضلوا ويهلكوا  ] وقد قرأنا أمس نبذة من كلام المشايخ رؤساء الطرق كيف يكذبون على هذه  الأمة. [ رابعاً: فضيلة ذكر أهوال يوم القيامة وما يلاقي فيها أهل الظلم  والشر والفساد ] لأن الله قال:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ لا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:25]. هذه هداية الآيات الثلاث السابقة.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           الآن مع الآيتين الكريمتين لهذه الليلة وهما قول الله تعالى بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ  مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ  مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ  الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي  النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ  الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ  بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل عمران:26-27].                               

 معنى قوله تعالى: (اللهم)                                                                                                    

                                أولاً: كلمة (اللهم) قل يا رسولنا (اللهم)، وأصلها: الله،  ثم إذا نودي الله عز وجل بحرف النداء يقال: يا ألله، فلما كان الله عز وجل  أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا فلا ينادى بـ (يا) لقربه، فتنادي بياء النداء البعيد:  يا إبراهيم، يا عثمان، أما إذا كان بين يديك فتقول: إبراهيم، عثمان اسمع  ما أقول. وعوضت عن ياء النداء مع اسم الجلالة الأعظم الميم المشددة في آخر  اسم الجلالة: (اللهم)، هذه الميم المشددة عوض عن ياء النداء، وهذا مما اختص  الله به عز وجل، (اللهم) كأنك تقول: يا ألله. ويروى عن السلف: أن هذا  الاسم بهذه الميم اشتمل على كل أسماء الله الحسنى، فمن سأل الله بقوله:  اللهم هب لي كذا فكأنما دعاه بأسمائه كلها؛ لأن اسم الجلالة الأعظم (الله)  يدل على تلك الأسماء: العليم والحكيم واللطيف والخبير والرءوف والرحيم  وغيرها.إذاً: فلنكثر من دعاء الله عز وجل ولنفتتحه بكلمة: (اللهم).                                                                      

 فضل قراءة هاتين الآيتين                                                                                                    

                                وذكر أيضاً أبو نعيم في الحلية: أن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله  عنه -وهو الصاحب المعروف- تأخر يوماً عن صلاة الجمعة فلم يشهدها، فسأله  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: لم ما شهدت صلاة الجمعة؟ فقال: إن لفلان  اليهودي ديناً علي، وقد رصدني عند باب بيتي، فمنعني هذا الرصد والانتظار من  الخروج، فعلمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الله بهذه الآيات كل  يوم، فإن الله يقضي عليه دينه ولو كان ملء الأرض ذهباً. كيف يصنع؟ يقول: (  اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء، وتعز من تشاء  وتذل من تشاء، بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير، تولج الليل في النهار وتولج  النهار في الليل، وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي، وترزق من تشاء  بغير حساب، رحمان الدنيا والآخرة، يا رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما تعطي  منهما من تشاء وتمنع من تشاء، اقض عني ديني ) . لازمها يا عبد الله إن كنت  مديناً، لا تفتر تقولها يومياً، فإن الله سيقضي عنك دينك ولو كان ملء الأرض  ذهباً.وكان في الحلقة أحد الصالحين أقسم بالله لقد كان عليه سبعون ألف  ريال دين وقضيت في أيام، ونحن لا نمتحن ربنا -معاذ الله- ولكن بلغنا هذا  فقلنا به. يا أصحاب الديون! يا من يشتكون ديوناً للغير هذا باب قضائها  وسدادها قد انفتح لكم، لا تفتر صباح مساء. نحن نقولها والحمد لله دبر كل  صلاة، فادع الله بهذا الدعاء وكلك يقين بأن الله سيقضي عنك دينك، تقرأ  هاتين الآيتين ثم بعد ذلك تقول: رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما اقض عني  ديني، ترزق من تشاء، اقض عني ديني. وكررها كل يوم، فإن الله عز وجل سيقضي  عنك دينك. والحديث هكذا كما ذكره القرطبي . ونص الحديث كما أخرجه أبو نعيم  في الحلية: ( أن معاذاً حبس يوماً من صلاة الجمعة مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فسأله عما حبسه، فقال: كان علي دين لـيوحنا اليهودي، فوقف عند  بابي يرصدني، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتحب أن يقضى عنك دينك؟  قال: قلت: نعم. قال: اقرأ كل يوم:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ  [آل  عمران:26] إلى قوله:  بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل عمران:27]... الآيتين. ثم قل:  رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما ) أي: يا رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما (  تعطي منها من تشاء وتمنع من تشاء، اقض عني ديني، فلو كان عليك ملء الأرض  ديناً لأداه عنك ) . كيف ترون هذه الفائدة؟ يا أيها المدينون! هذا باب قضاء  دينكم قد انفتح فلا تحرموه، ما يمنعك أن تتملق ربك مرة في الليلة ومرة في  النهار: ( اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء، وتعز  من تشاء وتذل من تشاء، بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير، تولج الليل في  النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي  وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب، رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما تعطي منها من تشاء  وتمنع من تشاء، اقض عني ديني ) . وكرر هذا الالتجاء الصادق وكلك يقين في  أن الله سيؤدي عنك هذا الدين فإنك والله لن تحرم. أو نترك هذا ونذهب إلى  البنوك وبيع السيارات؟! ستقولون: يا شيخ! ما علمنا هذا، ما عرفناه إلا  اليوم وإلا ما وقعنا في ذلك.إذاً: افتح المصحف تجد هاتان الآيتان، وإذا كنت  لا تعرف القراءة فاجلس إلى بنتك أو ابنك يقرأ وتعلم عنه الآيتين وتحفظهما،  فإذا حفظت الآيتين بقي نص الحديث: ( رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما، تعطي  منهما ما تشاء وتمنع من تشاء، اقض عني ديني ) وكرر هذا اليوم بعد اليوم حتى  تنفرج عنك الحال ويقضى دينك.وأهل العلم يرغبون في تلاوة هاتين الآيتين دبر  كل صلاة، نقرأ آية الكرسي ونضيف إليها:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:18] و:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ  [آل  عمران:26] فهذا ذكر رباني، كلام الله نتملق به ونتزلف إليه سبحانه.                                                                     

 قرب الله تعالى من عباده                                                                                                    

                                إذاً: عرفتم معنى (اللهم) وأن معناها: (يا ألله)! وعدلنا  عن (يا ألله) إلى (اللهم)؛ لأن الله قريب منا ليس ببعيد  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ  نَجْوَى ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ  سَادِسُهُمْ وَلا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ  أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا  [المجادلة:7] والقريب لا نناديه بياء النداء. فإذا كان  أخوك بين يديك فإنك لا تقول: يا إبراهيم، بل تقول: إبراهيم صب الماء،  إبراهيم قم لكذا، وأما إذا كان بعيداً فتحتاج إلى أن تقول: يا إبراهيم.  ولما كان الله أقرب إلينا من حبل الوريد منا جاءنا بهذه الكلمة الطيبة منة  منه وفضلاً، بلغتنا عن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اللهم).الله يعلم رسوله:  (قل اللهم) إلا إذا قلنا: (قلِ اللهم) حسب القراءة حركنا اللام الساكنة  قلنا: (قلِ اللهم)؛ لأن اسم الله إذا سبق بحرف جر يلين ويرقق ولا يفخم، كأن  تقول: بسم الله، وتقول: وصلى الله. أليس كذلك؟ تقول: هذا من فضل الله،  وتقول: هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء.إذاً: اسم الجلالة إذا سبقه حرف جر يأتي  بالترقيق، بسم الله، من فضل الله، وإن سبقه رفع أو نصب يفخم، قال الله جل  جلاله. كذلك: قل اللهم، لكن إذا حذفنا قل ستقول: اللهم. أي: يا ألله.                                                                      

 مناسبة هذه الآية                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ  [آل عمران:26]  من الآمر بهذا؟ الله عز وجل أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول هذا. ما  المناسبة؟ المناسبة: أن اليهود رفضوا الدخول في الإسلام على علم، لا يريدون  الإسلام؛ طلباً للملك، وطلباً للسيادة، طلباً للعزة والدولة والسلطان. كيف  يطمعون في هذا الطمع وهم شراذم ممزقة هنا وهناك؟ ما يئسوا، قالوا: إذا  دخلنا في الإسلام وأصبحنا أتباعاً للنبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم انتهى  أملنا في إيجاد مملكة بني إسرائيل نهائياً. والأمر واضح، إذا دخلوا في  الإسلام هل سيكونون مملكة في الإسلام لبني إسرائيل؟ هذا ليس بمعقول أبداً،  فآثروا الدنيا على الآخرة، انتبهتم، وغرر بهم علماؤهم وقالوا: إن كفرتم  بمحمد ودينه رجوتم أن يعود إليكم ملككم ودينكم أما النار إن عذبتم بها فلن  تزيد مدة العذاب على أيام معدودات، فاصبروا إذاً على الكفر. هل فهتم هذه  الحقيقة؟ وما زال اليهود إلى الآن يعملون بكل الإمكانيات لتحقيقها، يضحون  بأعراضهم، بدمائهم، بوجودهم من أجل أن يقيموا مملكة بني إسرائيل كالتي كانت  لهم على عهد داود وسليمان، لكن لحمقهم وجهلهم وضلالهم أرادوا أن يكونوها  من حيث لا تكون، لأن الذي يعطي الملك هو الله، لا أن تعلن الحرب على الله  ليعطيك الملك، أنت أحمق. قل يا رسولنا: اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من  تشاء. والنصارى كذلك، والمجوس كاليهود حاربوا الإسلام من أجل الملك ولبقاء  الدولة والسلطان، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله، رفضوا الإسلام لبقاء دولتهم  وسلطانهم، إذ الإسلام إذا دخلوا فيه عمتهم رحمة الله وأصبحوا عابدين لله  مسلمين، ليس هناك عنتريات وتعال وعزة وسلطان. هكذا يعلم الله تعالى رسوله  أن يقول: اللهم مالك الملك، ولفظ الملك يشمل كل مملوك، فلا تفهم منه فقط  الدولة، فكل ما نملك يسمى ملكاً، تقول: هذه الدار ملكي، هذه السيارة ملك  فلان.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (مالك الملك)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ  [آل عمران:26] من هو مالك الملك  كله؟ إنه الله، ناده باسم الجلالة وبهذه الصفة الخاصة به، يا مالك الملك،   قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ  [آل  عمران:26] تعطي الملك ما يملك من كل الموجودات والمملوكات من تشاء، فإنك  المالك الحق للدنيا والآخرة، فمن أراد أن يطلب ملكاً فليطلبه ممن يملكه،  أما من صنم وحجر وعيسى ومريم والأباطيل فهذه خطأ لا يعقل. تطلب الملك ممن  لا يملك؟! يجوز ذلك؟ هل يصح أن تأتي إلى فقير وتقول له: من فضلك أعطيني  سيارة؟ من أين يعطيك سيارة؟ لو كان يملكها فمعقول أن تقول له: أعطيني  سيارة، إما إذا كان فقيراً فأنت تضحك على نفسك.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (تؤتي الملك من تشاء)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ   [آل عمران:26]، لنعلم أن مشيئة الله ليست مشيئة أحمق ولا جاهل، ولا غافل،  بل مشيئة الله تابعة لحكمه سبحانه.إياك أن تفهم أن الله يشاء أن يعطيك  شيئاً وأنت لست بأهل له، لا يفعل هذا؛ لأنه عليم حكيم، يضع كل شيء في  موضعه، فلا تفهم أنك تحاربه ليل نهار وتقول له: أعطني ملكاً أسود به وأحكم  به فيعطيك، هذا خطأ.إذاً: اطلب ما تطلب يا عبد الله من الله، إذا هو الملك  الحق، واعلم أنه يعطيك إذا كنت أهلاً لهذا العطاء، فإن لم تكن متأهلاً له  لا يعطيك؛ لأنه الحكيم الذي يضع الشيء في موضعه، تيقن أن الملك بيد الله  يؤتيه من يشاء وينزعه ممن يشاء.إذاً: الجأ إلى الله عز وجل واعمل برضاه،  وبالسنن التي وضعها وسنها وقننها للوصول إلى الملك، فإن الله لا يحرمك، أما  أن تطلب ذلك من غيره، أو تطلبه من سنن ما وضعها وقوانين ما سنها وتريد أن  تصل إلى مطلوبك فلا والله، إلا إذا كنت ما آمنت بالله ولا بسلطانه وملكه.  فيا بني إسرائيل! إذا أردتم الملك والسيادة والعز فادخلوا في رحمة الله  تصبحون سادة البشر وأئمة.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي  الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:26]، كم من مالك نزع الملك منه؟ كم من مالك نزع ما  يملك؟ والتاريخ شاهد والوقع أكثر شهادة، فهيا بنا إذاً نفزع إليه سبحانه،  ما بقي عيسى ولا مريم ولا عزير ولا سيدي عبد القادر ولا مولاي إدريس ، فمن  أراد أن يملك دابة وامرأة فالمالك الحق هو الله، فليقرع باب الله عز وجل،  وليسأله في ضراعة، وليستقم على منهج الله حتى يتحقق له مراده ورضاه، أما أن  تطلب ما ليس عندك من غير الله فهيهات هيهات أن تحصل عليه! أو أن تطلب من  الله وأنت كافر معرض عن سنن الطلب وطرق الوصول إلى الخير فهيهات هيهات أن  تحصل عليه! تأملوا هذه!  اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:26] أي: من عبادك  وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ  [آل  عمران:26] وتأخذه  مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:26] لأنه ما أهل لذلك. وهل  فعل الله هذا؟ نعم فعله مع بني إسرائيل. أين تلك الإمبراطورية العظمى؟ أين  مملكة سليمان من أقصى الشرق إلى الغرب فقد حكم الإنس والجن؟ زالت، لما  تبرجت نساؤهم، وكشفن عن وجوههن، ولبسن الكعب العالي.السفور من نشره في  العالم؟ رجال الكنيسة؟ لا والله العظيم. فمن؟ إنهم اليهود، بنو عمنا؛ لأنهم  يريدون أن نسقط من علياء السماء، وأن ننزل إلى الأرض بنفس الطريق الذي  هبطوا به هم. كيف سقطت دولة بني إسرائيل؟ أخبرنا أبو القاسم، بدأت بالكعب  العالي والسفور، وهم اليوم يصنعون الكعب العالي لنسائنا ونسائنا يتبخترن  به. أما تعرفون الكعب العالي هذا؟ سبحان الله! هو الحذاء يجعلون له كعب  رقيق طويل، لما تلبسه المرأة تصبح تتمايل، في الشارع في السوق تتمايل، تجذب  قلوب أصحاب الشهوات ليقعوا في الفجور.أيضاً:كشف الوجوه لنساء البشر ما كان  معروفاً أبداً حتى سن هذا القانون اليهود؛ لإيقاع الأمة في الفجور والفسق  ثم الهبوط، حتى يتمكنوا من أن يعودوا كما كانوا سادة مالكين حاكمين.والعالم  الإسلامي، كيف هبط؟ ما سبب هبوطه؟ هو إعراضه عما عن الله عز وجل، وطلب ما  ليس لهم بحق، فهبطنا وحكمنا الشرق والغرب.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ   [آل عمران:26]، ما بقي ولي يدعى ولا عيسى ولا مريم ولا البتول ولا الحيل  ولا السحر ولا ولا.. يا من يريد العزة اطلبها من الله، يا من يخاف الذل  افزع إلى الله، يا طالب الملك اقرع باب الله، فلا إله إلا الله. ماذا فعل  الله باليهود والنصارى؟ أذلهم وأزال ملكهم. وأما العرب الذين كانوا يطالبون  بالملك علمهم من أين يأتى الملك وكيف يطلب، إلى الآن من أراد أن يعز  فليطلب العز من الله.ما هو سبيل العز؟ هل هو المال والقوة والسلطان؟ والله  ليذل. أين روسيا؟ أذلها الله وأنتم أحياء تشاهدون، وقد مضت فترة إذا خطب  خطيب في موسكو تهتز أوروبا من الفزع والخوف، فأين هي؟ قالوا: لا إله  والحياة مادة، فما مضى عليها ثمانون سنة. أين عزها؟ مجموعة من الشيشان  أذلتهم وأخزتهم وحطمتهم. أبعد هذا نطلب العزة من غير الله؟!ستقولون: يا  شيخ! علمنا كيف نطلب العز من الله؟ هل بالدعاء فقط؟ أو بالأخذ بالأسباب  والسنن؟ الجواب: بالدعاء، وبالأخذ بالأسباب، أول شيء أن تعرف أن العز يملكه  الله، وأنه لا يطلب إلا من الله، ثم تقبل على الله طالباً سائلاً ضارعاً،  آخذاً بالأسباب التي وضعها لأن تعز وتسود، والأمر عندنا سهل، فقط رجعة  صادقة إلى الله، وخلال أربع وعشرين ساعة لا أعز من المسلمين في الأرض.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (بيدك الخير)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ  [آل عمران:26] لا بيد سواك يا  رب! بيدك الخير تعطيه من تشاء وتمنعه ممن تشاء، مفاتيح الكون بيدك، وعنده  مفاتيح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو. افزعوا إلى الله، ما بقي والله بيننا من  يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر أبداً، ولا يا رسول الله ولا يا فاطمة بعد  الليلة، ولا يا حسين ولا إدريس ! عرفنا يا رب أنه لا ملك إلا أنت، أنت  الملك الحق، بيدك الملك تهبه من تشاء، وتمنعه ممن تشاء، تعز من تشاء وتذل  من تشاء، ولو عرف المؤمنون والمؤمنات هذا والله ما قالوا يا رجال البلاد،  أو يا مولى بغداد، يا راعي الحمراء، يا عيدروس ، يا حسين ، لكنهم ما  عرفوا!ثم الذين يريدون أن يطلبوا ملكاً كيف يطلبونه؟ مثلاً: بلد من بلاد  المسلمين أراد شبانها أن يطلبوا الحكم، أن يصبحوا الحاكمين، ما الطريق؟  الطريق أن يفزعوا إلى الله ويطرحوا بين يديه يبكون الليل والنهار، يزكون  أنفسهم ويطهرونها، حتى تصبح كأرواح الملائكة؛ فحينئذٍ إذا رفعوا أكفهم إلى  الله أن يزول من شاءوا أن يزول والله لأزاله الله، أما فقط بالعنترية  والكلام الفارغ والمتفجرات فهذا هراء تابع لهراء.ستقولون: لا تلمهم يا شيخ!  ما عرفوا. إي والله ما عرفوا. من عرفهم؟ ما تربوا في حجور الصالحين، لا  أعواماً قليلة ولا كثيرة. بِيَدِكَ  [آل عمران:26]، لا بيد غيرك، الخير  والشر أيضاً، ولكن لا حاجة إلى ذكر الشر؛ لأننا نريد أن نسأل الخير، لا  نريد أن تسقط دولتنا أو نمرض أو نصاب بالفقر.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (إنك على كل شيء قدير)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل  عمران:26]، ذكر السيوطي في تفسيره عند نهاية سورة المائدة، وهي مختومة  بقوله تعالى:  وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [المائدة:120]، قال: على  كل شيء قدير إلا على إيجاد إله مثله. فهل يقال مثل هذا الكلام؟! قال: على  كل شيء قدير باستثناء أنه لا يوجد إله مثله. أقول تنبيهاً: هذا الكلام لا  يقال؛ لأن الله يخاطبنا بما تعارفنا عليه وما تعايشنا فيه من أمور دنيانا   عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [المائدة:120]، أن يملك، وأن يعز، يحيي، يميت،  يعطي، يمنع، يدخل الجنة، يدخل النار، على كل شيء قدير، فلم نستثني إلا  ذاتاً كذاته، أي داع إلى هذا، فقوله:  إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   [آل عمران:26] هذه الجملة تعليلية.كيف تقول: رب إنك على كل شيء قدير  ارزقني أولاداً صالحين وأنت تأبى أن تتزوج؟ عرض عليك والدك الزواج فقلت لا  أتزوج وتقول: رب ارزقني أولاداً صالحين، هل يجوز هذا الدعاء؟ أو تقول: يا  رب إنك على كل شيء قدير فاجعلني نبي آخر هذه الأمة، هل يجوز الكلام هذا  وأنت تعرف عن النبوة ختمها؟ أو تقول: رب أعلم أنك على كل شيء قدير فأخرج  مني عنصراً من الذهب نعيش عليه؟ ما جرت سنة الله بهذا، فلابد وأن تطلب الله  الذي على كل شيء قدير ما جرت به سنته في خلقه، فلا تناقض سنن الله.  اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ  الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ  بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل عمران:26]،  مثلاً: أراد ملك أن يدوم ملكه، ويسأل الله عز وجل بدون ما يأخذ بأسباب  البقاء يستجاب له؟ لا. إذاً: يدوم الملك بالعدل، وإقامة الشرع، وعبادة  الرحمن عز وجل. أي طاعة الله في كل ما أمر به ونهى عنه ومن ذلك إعداد العدة  للجهاد والقتال والتسلح وصناعة ذلك.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           قال تعالى:  تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ  النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ  الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل  عمران:27]. ‏                                

 معنى إيلاج الله لليل في النهار والنهار في الليل                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ  [آل عمران:27]،  أين الليل يا إخواننا الآن؟ في بطن النهار أدخله الله فيه وبعد ساعات يذهب  نهارنا فيدخله الله في بطن الليل.إذاً: إيلاج الليل في النهار هو إدخال  الليل في النهار والنهار في الليل ولا تقل الشمس ولا.. كله هراء يصرفك عن  تعظم الله والخوف والرهبة منه والحب فيه، والشمس من أدارها في فلكها حتى  تكون الليل والنهار؟ انظر أمامك وأنت في رابعة النهار أين الليل؟ أمك وأبوك  طرداه؟ أهل البلاد زجروه؟ انظر هذا! الآن يدخل الظلام الحالك ويعم البلاد  بكاملها فأين النهار؟ من ذهب به؟ لو اجتمع أهل الأرض كلهم على أن يذهبوا به  دقيقة ما استطاعوا، فهذه عظمة الله، حكمة الله، جلال الله، قدرة الله،  فقل: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله..الشيطان يعبث بالقلوب ويبعدها عما  أراد الله لها من الهداية والخير، يفكرون كيف الليل والنهار، أما سمعت الله  يقول:  تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ  [آل عمران:27]. هل هناك من قال:  نحن بني فلان نولجه؟ لا.  وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ  [آل  عمران:27]، فأهل الإقليم ليلهم ليل، ونهارهم نهار، في كل أنحاء العالم، من  يفعل هذا سوى الله؟ كيف فعله؟ بحسب قوانينه وسننه وتدبيره في ملكوته وخلقه،  فلا ولي من الأولياء ولا نبي من الأنبياء، ولا عبد صالح ولا عيسى ولا مريم  يستطيع هذا. وهذه صفعات لوفد نجران الذين يقولون: عيسى هو الله، فقال الله  لهم:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ  وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *   تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ  [آل  عمران:26-27]. هل هناك من يشارك الله في هذا؟الجواب: لا. إذاً:لم يشاركونه  في دعائهم والذبح والنذر لهم، والتزلف والتقرب إليهم وهم لا يملكون  شيئاً؟وأخرى: والله لو يجتمع أهل الأرض على أن يغيروا نظام الليل والنهار  والله ما استطاعوا أبداً، ثم لو أخبرهم الله وأراد إهلاكهم وغيروا لخرب  العالم وهلكوا أجمعين.                                                                     

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  [آل  عمران:27]، ما وجه ذلك؟ البيضة ميتة ميتة، والدجاجة حية لها صياحها.إذاً:   وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  [آل عمران:27]، البيضة ميتة، وتكفش  فوقها أمها كذا ليلة وإذا بها تفقسها وإذا بحي خرج منها، وهذا مشاهد في هذه  الحيوانات، وإن قال علماء الكون وعلماء الحياة: قالوا: النواة حية،  فالبيضة فيها عنصر حي، كالمني، مني الفحول أيضاً فيه مادة الحياة. نقول:  هذا لا يتلفت إليه؛ لأنه لا يفقه ولا يفهم ولا تدعى إليه البشرية لتفهمه،  حتى ترهب الله وتحبه، فالقرآن يخاطب الصغير والكبير، والبصير والأعمى  والأول والآخر، أشياء مشاهدة، فلا نبحث عن خيالات، نحن نشاهد أن البيضة  ميتة، تخرج من الحي، وأن الكتكوت أو الفرخ يخرج من البيضة الميتة فهذه آية  من آيات الله، لو اجتمع أهل أوروبا بل أهل الأرض على أن يخرجوا من ميت حي  لا يستطيعون والله ولا ذبابة، لو تجتمع البشرية على خلق ذبابة ما تستطيع.  إذاً: من يستحق التأليه والعبادة والرجوع إليه سوى الله؟وهناك أيضاً معنى  مراد في الآية:  يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  [الأنعام:95]، عكرمة  بن أبي جهل قائد، بطل الرباني، خرج من صلب أبي جهل ، وأبو جهل مات أسوء  موتة، والكافرون أموات:  إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ  الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ  [النمل:80]، فالكافر ميت،  وهذه حقيقة.نقول: الإيمان الحق بالله ولقائه وكتابه ورسوله هذا الإيمان  بمثابة الروح، بمنزلة الروح للإنسان إذا آمن الآدمي حيي، وأصبح حياً، وإذا  لم يؤمن فهو ميت، وأصبح حكمه حكم الميت. والدليل والبرهنة: نحن أهل راية لا  إله إلا الله، إن وجد بيننا يهودي أو نصراني أو مجوسي ذمياً تحت رايتنا  نؤمن حياته ونحفظه من كل ما يسئ إليه، هذا والله لا نأمره بأن يصوم معنا،  والله لا نأمره أن يشهد الصلاة معنا، والله لا نسمح له أن يدخل الجيش  ليجاهد معنا. لم؟ لأنه ميت، فهل الميت يفعل شيئاً؟  أهل الذمة في بلاد  المسلمين هل نقول لهم: صوموا، رمضان غداً فصوموا معنا؟ والله ما يجوز أن  نقول ذلك، ميت فكيف تكلف ميتاً؟ انفخ فيه الروح فإذا حيي فكلفه فإن يقدر  على أن ينهض ويفعل، أما وهو ميت فلا.من عرف الله عز وجل وعبده بما شرع فهذا  حيي حياة كاملة، يقدر أن يقول الخير ويسكت عن الشر، يقدر على أن ينهض  بالواجب ويتخلى عن المكروه؛ لوجود حياة فيه، أما من لا إيمان له فلا يكلف  حتى يؤمن؛ لأنه كالميت. يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ  الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  [يونس:31] كم من إنسان صالح مؤمن رباني يخرج من  صلبه ابن فاسد، كافر ميت؟!  يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ  الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  [يونس:31]، هذا فعل من؟ فعل الله. هل هناك من  يشارك الله في هذا؟ الجواب: لا. إذاً: لا إله إلا الله، هذا مسك الختام، لا  إله إلا الله والله العظيم، لا يوجد إله يعبد بحق إلا الله. من رفع لنا  معبوداً ننظر إليه: هل خلق شيئاً؟ الجواب: لا. إذاً: من لا يخلق لا يعبد.  هل رزق شيئاً؟ لو تتفق البشرية على إيجاد غذاء ما أوجده الله وتعرض عن  اللحم، والخضار فهل تستطيع ذلك؟ والله ما تستطيع.إذاً: الخالق الرازق  المدبر للحياة بالإحياء والإماتة والإعطاء والمنع والإعجاز والإذلال هو  الله جل جلاله، فلا يعبد إلا هو، فلهذا أكبت الله وفد نجران وألقمهم حجراً  وانهاروا وانهزموا؛ لأنهم جاءوا يجادلون رسولنا في أن عيسى ابن الله، وأنه  إله مع الله، فبكتهم الله في ثلاث وثمانين آية وأسكتتهم وذهبوا مرتعدين  خائفين.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب)                                                                                                    

                                قوله:  وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل  عمران:27] يا رب! أنت مالك الملك، أنت ذو الجلال والإكرام ترزق من تشاء من  عبادك.. من مخلوقاتك، من تشاء رزقه ترزقه وتوفر رزقه وتعطيه بدون حساب وليس  بالعد، قنطار لحم أو صاع شعير، بل ترزق من تشاء رزقاً بغير حساب، فليس  هناك من يحسب عليك أو يحاسبك: لماذا أنفقت كذا أو أعطيت كذا؟ وَتَرْزُقُ   [آل عمران:27] أيضاً  مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل عمران:27]،  فتعطيه العطاء الوافي الذي ما يحتاج إلى عد ولا حساب.هذه مظاهر الربوبية  المستلزمة للألوهية، فمن عرف الله عبده، ومن لم يعرفه صرف عن عبادته وهرب  منها؛ ليخسر خسراناً أبدياً في الحياتين الأولى العاجلة والآخرة الآجلة.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي  الملك من تشاء...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    

                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ هداية الآيات] فهيا إلى ما  في الآيتين من هداية [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: فضل الدعاء بهاتين الآيتين  بأن يقرأهما العبد ثم يقول: ( رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما تعطي منهما من  تشاء، وتمنع من تشاء اقض عني الدين). فإنه يقضى بإذن الله تعالى ويعطى إن  سأل حاجة له من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة ] إن شاء الله هذه حفظناها والذين لم  يحفظونها يحفظونها من الآن ويضيفون إليها: ( رحمان الدنيا الآخرة) أي: يا  رحمان الدنيا.. ولا نناديه بياء البعيد ( رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما،  تعطي منهما من تشاء، وتمنع من تشاء، اقض عني الدين). تقولها يومياً في  الليل والنهار حتى يقضى دينك. وإياك أن تمل، تقول: آه! دعوت وما استجيب لي،  إياك! فقد حذرنا رسول الله من هذا، فإياك أن تسأل الله وتقول: آه! سألت  فما أعطاني، فتلك والله الحالقة، انتبهوا! اثبت وكلك يقين على أن يقضي الله  عنك دينك ويسدده.ثم اسأل بها غير الدين، توسل إلى الله عز وجل بها لما  تختمها: اللهم اكشف ما بي من هم وكرب، اللهم اشف مريضي، وتكون قد توسلت إلى  الله بأسمائه وصفاته.قال: [ثانياً: استجابة الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وإنجازه ما وعده في أمته ]. تدرون أن الرسول يوم الخندق أيام كان  يحمل التراب على كتفه الطاهر وهم يحفرون الخندق كبر: الله أكبر الله أكبر،  الله أكبر فسألوه، قال: ( لاح لي ملك أمتي في بلاد فارس شرقاً وغرباً )،  فضحك المنافقون واستهزءوا وقالوا: أحدنا لا يستطيع أن يتغوط خارج بيته وهو  يقول: ( ملك أمتي سيبلغ كذا وكذا ). وضحك لها اليهود، وتعاونوا مع  المنافقين، وإذا بهذه تتحقق كما أراد الله، والله لقد ملكت هذه الأمة مملكة  فارس والروم، وتحقق ما ذكر الله عز وجل وأراه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  سيبلغ ملك أمتي كذا وكذا، انتهى إلى ما وراء نهر السند وإلى ما وراء  الأندلس، تحقق هذا:  قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:26]، فنزع  ملك فارس والروم ووضعه في أيدي المسلمين أصحاب رسول الله، وأحفادهم  وأولادهم.قال: [ ثالثاً: بطلان ألوهية عيسى عليه السلام، وثبوت عبوديته لله  ورسالته وكرامته ]، أما الألوهية فله لا إله إلا الله، وأما كونه عبد الله  ورسوله ووليه فنعم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (5) 
الحلقة (146)



**تفسير سورة آل عمران   (13)** 

الله عز وجل ولي المؤمنين، والمؤمنون أولياء بعض، ومن تمام هذه الولاية ألا  يصرفوا شيئاً منها للكافرين، لا بمحبة ولا بنصرة؛ لأن الله عز وجل يحب  المؤمنين وبذلك تكون موالاتهم واجبة، ويبغض الكافرين فتكون معاداتهم واجبة،  ومن فعل غير ذلك فقد خرج من ولاية الله وصار عدواً له، وعرض نفسه لسخطه  وأليم عقابه حين يصير إليه الخلائق يوم القيامة.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم، ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق  اللهم رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين. وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث وما  زلنا مع سورة آل عمران، تلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ   *  قُلْ إِنْ تُخْفُوا مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ  أَوْ تُبْدُوهُ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  يَوْمَ تَجِدُ  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ  سُوءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا بَعِيدًا  وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل  عمران:28-30].  

** النهي عن موالاة الكافرين                                                                                                   * *

                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  القائل:  لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ  دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:28]؟إنه الله ربنا، منزل كتابه علينا،  باعث رسوله فينا، الذي خلقنا ورزقنا، الذي أوجدنا بعد العدم، فأحيانا ثم  يميتنا ثم يحيينا، الله الذي رفع السماء بغير عمد، وبسط الأرض على الماء  فجمد، آياته الدالة على وجوده لا تعد ولا تحصى، فكل ذرة في الكون موجودة  الله هو الذي أوجدها.اسمع هذا الخبر العظيم!  لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:28]، هذا  نهي واضح صريح من الله لعباده المؤمنين -جعلنا الله تعالى منهم- أن نتخذ  الكافرين أولياء لنا نحبهم وننصرهم، ونعرض عن المؤمنين أو نخذلهم ولا  ننصرهم.(لا): ناهية، لا يحل أبداً لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يتخذ كافراً أو  كافرة، منافقاً أو منافقة، يهودياً أو نصرانياً، أن يتخذه ولياً له، ويترك  المؤمنين لا يحبهم ولا ينصرهم. وهذا واضح بين. أيعقل يا عاقلين! أن نتخذ  الكافرين أولياء نحبهم ونقف إلى جنبهم وننصرهم ونترك المؤمنين فلا نحبهم  ولا ننصرهم؟ أيعقل هذا؟ كيف يتم هذا؟ لما كان الضعف البشري متأصلاً فالله  عز وجل علمنا هذا، انتبهوا! لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يتخذ  كافراً أو كافرة ولياً له. أي: يحبه بقلبه وينصره ويترك المؤمنين فلا يتخذ  منهم ولياً ولا نصيراً.                                                                      

** معنى الموالاة                                                                                                   * *

                                وتأملوا! (( لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ  أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ))[آل عمران:28]، لا يحل، لا يجوز،  ممنوع، حرام.يبقى: هل تذكرون أننا فسرنا البراءة والولاء؟ بلى تذكرون، وقد  فسرنا ذلك: بالحب والنصرة، بالحب: والحب موطنه القلب، ومظاهره: الابتسامة،  واللين والعطف والرحمة والعون والمودة.إذاً: والنصرة تكون بالسكين والرمح،  بالكلمة والمال، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يوالي كافراً أو كافرة، حتى  ولو كان الكافرة هو أبوه، ولو كانت الكافرة هي أمه، ولو كان الكافر شقيقه  أو ابن أبيه أو أمه. لا يحل لك يا عبد الله المؤمن أن تحب بقلبك من كرهه  الله وأبغضه الله وسخط عليه وإلا تناقضت مع سيدك ومولاك.. مع ربك وإلهك،  فهو يكره أبا جهل وأنت تحبه؟! أليس هذا هو التناقض؟ أعلنت الانفصال عنه وما  اعترفت به سيداً لك ولا مولى. الولاء والبراء: يجب أن نوالي المؤمنين وأن  نتبرأ من الكافرين، ليس لهذه الآية وحدها، بل لآيات كثيرة متفرقة في هذا  الكتاب الإلهي، منها: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا  الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ))[النساء:144].  ومنها: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ ))[المائدة:51] غيرها آيات كثيرة.إذاً: يجب أن  نعلم: أن حب الله وحب ما يحب الله واجب، وأن كره ما يكره الله واجب، فإذا  عرفت أن زيداً أو عمراً يبغضه الله ويكرهه؛ لأنه سب الله وكفر بالله، ولأنه  حارب أولياءه، فيقيناً أن الله يكرهه، فإياك أن تحب هذا الكافر المبغض لله  وإن كان أقرب قريب كالأبوين فلا أقرب منهما. وقوله من سورة المجادلة: ((  لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ  مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ  أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ ))[المجادلة:22]، فما  ترك بياناً بعد هذا. فهل أنتم مستعدون؟ قولوا: نحن عافانا الله ما عندنا  يهود ولا نصارى بيننا، ولا مجوس ولا صابئة ولا مشركون.أقول: ومع هذا احذروا  أن تحبوا من يكره الله، اعزم في صدق أنك لا تحب إلا من يحبه مولاك، وأنك  لا تكره إلا من يكرهه مولاك، وعلى هذا تنتظم حياتك الربانية الصحيحة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فليس من الله في شيء)                                                                                                   * *

                                 لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:28]، الحب والنصرة، أحبوا المؤمنين  وانصروهم على أعدائهم الكافرين، واكرهوا الكافرين ولا تنصروهم على إخوانكم  المؤمنين.ثم جاء الاستثناء، فقال تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ  تُقَاةً  [آل عمران:28]، لكن قبلها قوله:  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  [آل  عمران:28] منكم أيها المؤمنون  فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ  [آل  عمران:28]، وولايتهم قطعت صلتها، كان ولياً لله بالإيمان به وتقواه، فلما  والى أعداءه انقطعت ولاية الله عنه، وأصبح عدواً لله وليس ولياً له، فليس  من الله في شيء، ما بقيت له صلة بالله؛ لأنه أحب ما يكره الله، ونصر من  يخذل الله، ووقف موقفاً مضاداً لله. إذاً: ماذا بقي له مع الله؟ لا  شيء.وأنتم تعلمون أن ولاية الله لنا تتم بشيئين: الإيمان الصحيح، والتقوى  العامة، فمن والى أعداء الله ضد أولياء الله فقد انقطعت صلته بالله، ولم  يبق له شيء  فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ  [آل عمران:28].اسمعوا  الآية! يقول تعالى وهو يخاطبنا في صورة الغيب، لأن المؤمنين لا يحضرون كلهم  في يوم واحد  لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ  دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  [آل عمران:28]، أي: يواليهم  دون المؤمنين  فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ  [آل عمران:28]، ما بقيت  له صلة بالله، وولايته التي كانت تربطه بالله انقطعت أسبابها وأصبح عدواً  لله. 

** معنى قوله تعالى: (إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة)                                                                                                   * *

                               قوله:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً  [آل  عمران:28]، وقرئ: (إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقي)، التقى: بمعنى التقية، بمعنى:  التقوى، إلا أن تتقوا أذاهم أو شرهم أو بلاهم بصورة من الصور الجائزة  المسموح بها، هذه الصور الجائزة ليس معناها أنك تترك الصلاة، أو تشرب معهم  الحشيش أو الخمر، وتقول: أنا اتقيت بلاءهم بهذا، وأن تساكنهم أو تعاشرهم،  ما قال بهذا ذو علم أو بصيرة، بل تتقي منهم بالكلمة اللينة والعطف والعمل  المادي، لا بأس أن تقدم إليه ماءً أو طعاماً، لا بأس أن تساعده على إصلاح  دابته أو سيارته حتى ما تحمله على ضربك أو قتلك أو منعك من فعل الخير أو  عمل صالح.                                                                      

** الفرق بين المداهنة والمدارة                                                                                                   * *

                                تعرفون أن هناك فرقاً بين المداهنة والمدارة، يوجد فرق  كبير بين المداهنة والمداراة، والعامة تقول: دارهم ما دمت في دارهم، ففرق  ما بين المداهنة،والمدا  راة، فالمداهنة حرام، والله يقول:  وَدُّوا لَوْ  تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ  [القلم:9]، فلا مداهنة بينك وبين الظلمة والكفرة،  والفجار والمشركين.أما المداراة فتدخل تحت:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا  مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً  [آل عمران:28]، هيا نعود بهذه الكلمة الليلة إن شاء  الله، وهي أننا عرفنا كيف نداري وكيف لا نداهن؛ لأن المداهنة موت. والمدارة  جائزة دل على هذا قول ربنا:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً  [آل  عمران:28]، نتقي أذاهم، شرهم، بلاءهم بالمدارة، بالمصانعة والمجاملة  المعروفة عند الناس.قال الحكماء: المداهنة: أن تتنازل عن شيء من دينك.  انتبه! تتنازل عن شيء من دينك لتحصل به على شيء من دنياك، تتنازل عن شيء من  دينك يسقط عنك ويخرج منك؛ من أجل أن تحفظ شيئاً من دنياك، هذه هي المداهنة  وهي محرمة.وأما المداراة: أن تتنازل عن شيء من دنياك لتحفظ شيئاً من  دينك.مثاله: جلست مع كافر وأنت مضطر إلى أن تجالسه؛ لأنك في بلاده وبين  رجاله، وأنت بعيد الدار وغريب، وما تستطيع أن تفعل شيئاً. إذاً: اعمل بقول  الله تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً  [آل عمران:28]. كيف  تصنع؟ إذا قال لك: يا فلان! أغلق الباب تقوم فتغلق الباب! يا فلان! أصلح لي  السيارة؛ تقوم وتصلحها! يا فلان! أعد لي نعلي؛ فتعد له نعله وتحضره له.  فأنت بهذا تداريه، فتتنازل عن شيء من دنياك. يا فلان! أقرضني ألفاً، أعطيني  كذا فتعطيه من أجل أن تحفظ دينك، تعطيه من دنياك ما استطعت، وتداريه به من  أجل أن تحفظ عليك دينك. هذه هي المدارة. أما أن تشرب معه الخمر المحرم في  مجلسه، أو يسب الله والرسول فتضحك وتقول مثل ما يقول، فهذه ليست والله  بمداراة، بل هي مداهنة. إذاً: المدارة جائزة، أذن الله فيها، وهي: أن  تتنازل عن شيء من بدنك.. من مالك؛ لتدفع به عن دينك وتحفظ به دينك.  والمداهنة: أن تتنازل عن شيء من دينك من أجل أن تحفظ شيئاً من بدنك  ومالك.إذاً: المداهنة والمدارة غالباً ما تكون في ديار الكفر، أما بين  المسلمين فليس هناك كافر تداريه أو تداهنه. نعم! قد يوجد بعض الفساق، بعض  الفجرة أغنياء وأنت في حاجة إليهم فيحملك الضعف على أن تداريهم، لكن لا  تداهنهم للحفاظ والحصول على ما تريد من المال فتشرب معهم الخمر، وتلعب معهم  الكيرم والورق، ويسبون العلماء والحكام فتسب معهم حتى ما يفصلوك عنهم وحتى  لا يحرموك، فهذه مداهنة فقد تنازلت عن شيء من دينك لتحفظ شيئاً من دنياك،  وظيفتك أو مالك أو كذا.. ولا يحل هذا أبداً.أما أن تتنازل عن شيء من دنياك  لتحفظك دينك فنعم، هذا الفاسق الطاغية أصلح له نعله.. أصلح له سيارته، قدم  له نعله ليلبسه، لا حرج، فهذا شيء من دنياك وليس من دينك تتنازل به، حتى  تحفظ به شيئاً من دينك؛ وهذه هي المداراة. أما أن نتنازل عن شيء من ديننا  لنحفظ شيئاً من دنيانا فهذه هي المداهنة الحرام:  وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ  فَيُدْهِنُونَ  [القلم:9]، فلا مداهنة عندنا أيها المؤمنون، بل المداراة  وهي المجاملة المصانعة، تتنازل عن أكلك وتعطيه يأكله حتى تقوم تصلي ولا  حرج، أما أن تتنازل عن الصلاة لتأكل معه فلا نأكل أبداً ولكن نصلي.                                                                      

** جواز التعامل مع الكفار دون مودتهم ونصرتهم                                                                                                   * *

                                نعود إلى الآية الكريمة نستنير بنورها، قال تعالى:  لا  يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:28]. نعود إلى الوضع العام، هل يجوز لنا أن  نتعامل مع بريطانيا أو فرنسا أو إيطاليا أو مع اليهود أو مع الأمريكان؟ أو  مع الروس؟ لا. لا يجوز. لم؟ لأن الروس بلاشفة حمر، ملاحدة، يقولون: (لا  إله). لا خير فيهم ألبتة، بخلاف أهل الكتاب والمشركين فهم يقرون بالله  وبربوبيته.وهنا أذكر أن فضيلة للإمام عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود  رحمة الله عليه لم يعترف بروسيا ولم يتبادل معها بسفارة في مملكته حتى  تمزقت واحترقت. فلم ما فعل المسلمون هذا؟ جهال ما عرفوا. لم تعرف روسيا هذا  البلد بسفارتها وقنصليتها حتى سقطت الآن واحترقت.أما أهل الكتاب كاليهود  والنصارى فلا نتخذهم أولياء نحبهم وننصرهم دون المؤمنين لن يكون هذا، لكن  نتبادل المنافع معهم، فهذا أمر مأذون فيه ومسموح به ولا جدال فيه ولا  خصومة. إذاً: نتعامل معهم بالتجارة، بيعاً وشراء، نتعامل معهم بصناعة، كل  هذا واسع وليس بمغلق أبداً، مع المحافظة على بغضهم لله، وعدم حبهم، ثم عدم  نصرتهم على مؤمن أو مؤمنة. عندنا معاهدة بيننا وبين الإيطاليين نوفي لهم  بمعاهدتنا، لكن لو حاربوا المؤمنين ننقض المعاهدة ونقاتل مع المؤمنين عدوهم  الذي بيننا وبينه معاهدة. وانظروا إلى الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم -وقد  درسنا هذا في السيرة النبوية- كانت بينه وبين اليهود معاهدة، جليلة -سبق  وأن قرأنا بنودها- في هذه المدينة، بنو النظير، بنو قريظة، بنو قينقاع،  عاهدهم وصالحهم، لكن ما إن نقضت قبيلة العهد حتى ضربها الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وكان أول من نقض العهد هم بنو قينقاع.كان بينهم وبين النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم معاهدة سلم وعدم حرب، وتعاون بالمال على أداء الديات وما  إلى ذلك، فلا ظلم، ولا اعتداء، ولا ولا.. فلما انتصر النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في بدر في السنة الثانية من هجرته طاشت سهامهم، وامتلأت قلوبهم من  الغيظ والحقد، وقالوا: يا محمد! لا تفهم أننا مثل العرب الجهال، تحاربنا  وتنتصر علينا. هددوا، سكت صلى الله عليه وسلم. وإذا بمؤمنة جلبت شيئاً إلى  السوق فباعت ومرت بصائغ يهودي تريد أن تشتري مصاغ ذهب أو فضة وإذا باليهود  يسخرون بها، ويأتي يهودي من ورائها فيرفع خمارها حتى بدأت عورتها فصاحت: يا  للمسلمين! فجاء مسلم فقتل اليهودي، وكشف اليهود عن عدائهم وعن تمزيق  المعاهدة، وما هي إلا ساعات وقد طوقتهم رجال الله، واستسلموا، ورماهم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم خارج الجزيرة كلها، لأنهم نقضوا العهد، فلو بقوا على  عهدهم إلى اليوم لا يضرهم شيء، ولكنهم نقضوا العهد.أيضاً: بنو النظير،  بموجب المعاهدة الرسمية خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلب منهم مالاً حسب  الاتفاقية أنهم يشتركون في الديات، وهم أيضاً لو أصيبوا بديات فالرسول  يساهم فيها، وقد قتل مؤمن جهلاً وخطأ، فطلب أهله الدية، فخرج يطالبهم بشيء  منها، فأجلسوه في ظل دار من دورهم على البنايات القديمة، وأخذوا يتآمرون  عليه، كيف يقتلونه ويستريحون منه، وبالفعل جاءوا برحى مطحن، وصعدوا بها إلى  السطح دورهم، وأرادوا أن يلقوها على رأس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه، فأعلم الله من طريق الوحي نبيه بذلك، فأخذ رداءه ومشى هو ورجاله  ومن ثم نقضت بنو النظير عهدها ونقضوا عهدهم وأصبحوا حرباً، فما كان منه صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلا أن طوقهم، وبالتالي أذعنوا للجلاء عن المدينة، واقرءوا  سورة الحشر ففيها هذا البيان:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ لِأَوَّلِ الْحَشْرِ  [الحشر:2]،  فما إن خرجت خيل الله حتى استسلموا.إذاً: خرجوا وحملوا أموالهم وأولادهم  ونساءهم حتى أخشاب المنزل كانوا يأخذونها، الأبواب أخذوها. المهم اذهبوا  أيها المخذولون والتحقوا بالشمال من خيبر إلى الشام.أيضاً: بنو قريظة  اتفاقيتهم ثابتة حتى جاءت الأحزاب، وفهموا أن الأحزاب سوف ينتصرون على  الرسول والمؤمنين، وجاء من راودهم وطمعهم فما هي إلا ليلتان أو ثلاث ونقضوا  العهد، وانتهت الحرب مع الأحزاب وأجلاهم الله وأبعدهم بتلك الآية العجيبة:   فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا  [الأحزاب:9]، اقتلعت الخيام وأكفأت  القدور، وما كان من المشركين إلا الهرب، فلما هربوا وعاد الرسول مع رجاله،  ما زالوا يغتسلون من التراب والغبار والآلام خمسة وعشرين يوم وهم في البرد  والجوع والآلام، وإذا بجبريل على فرس يقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أو  ضعت السلاح يا محمد؟ نحن ما وضعنا السلاح فهيا إلى بني قريظة، وأذن مؤذن  رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يصلين العصر إلا في بني  قريظة ) فلما طوقهم الرسول بجيشه وحاصرهم احترقت قلوبهم من الغيظ،  واستسلموا ورضوا بحكم سعد بن معاذ ، قالوا: رضينا بحكمه، ولو رضوا بحكم  الله عز وجل ما كانوا يقتلون، قالوا: لا رضينا حكم سعد فينا؛ للصلة التي  كانت بينهم في الجاهلية، فحكم سعد رضي الله عنه بقتل رجالهم وسبي نسائهم  وأطفالهم، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لقد حكمت بهم بحكم من في  السبع )، فوق سبع سماوات. هنا وأظن في طرف المسجد حفر لهم حفرة كبيرة وكان  يضرب الرأس ويلقى في الحفرة سبعمائة رجل، والنساء رحمة الله بهن والأولاد  أصبحوا مسلمين.إذاً: المعاهدة، نحن أحق بالوفاء بها من اليهود والنصارى،  والكافرين والمشركين؛ لأننا أحياء ربانيون، وهم أموات شياطين مخذولون، لن  نكون مثلهم في الخيانة.أقول: المعاهدة إذا احتاج إليها إمام المسلمين بل  حتى قائد معركة، إذا احتاج إلى مهادنة.. إلى مصالحة.. إلى مدة محدودة..  معاهدة، فقد أذن الله تعالى فيها وأذن فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن  مع ذلكم الشرط العظيم، لا حب ولا نصرة أبداً، لا نحب يهودياً ولا نصرانياً  ولا مشركاً ولو كان هاشمياً قرشياً أبداً؛ لأن قلوبنا لله فيها حب الله،  فلا يجتمع مع حب الله حب أعدائه، فلا حب ولا نصرة على المؤمنين. بيننا وبين  بريطانيا معاهدة سلم وعدم حرب وبيننا تجارات و.. و.. فلو أعلنت بريطانيا  الحرب ضد شعب مسلم تنقطع تلك الصلة، ونقاتلها مع إخوننا المؤمنين.وهكذا يا  أبناء الإسلام! اعلموا أنه لا يحل للمؤمنين أن يحبوا الكافرين ولا أن  ينصروهم، هذا حرام، أما أن تتعامل مع يهودي أو نصراني فلا شيء في ذلك  أبداً. تذكرون الولد اليهودي الذي يخدم نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمرض  فزاره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعرض عليه الإسلام ( قل: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله تنجو من النار. فخاف من والده، فقال له والده: أطع أبا القاسم  )، لو كان حب الكافر يجوز لأحببت أنا هذا اليهودي، لبصيرته، أطع أبا  القاسم، عرف أنه إذا شهد شهادة الحق دخل الجنة، ومع هذا هو مصر على الكفر  فقال له: أطع أبا القاسم، فتشهد الغلام وفاضت روحه، فخرج النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهو يقول: ( الحمد لله الذي أنقذه بي من النار ).إذاً: عرفتم  المداهنة والمدارة، وعلمتم أن الجائزة هي المدارة، وأن الممنوعة هي  المداهنة.الجائز
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (6) 
الحلقة (147)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (14)
محبة الله عز وجل ليست أمراً يدعيه كل أحد دون أن يقدم عليه الأدلة  والبراهين، وقد بين الله عز وجل أن من أدلة محبته سبحانه وتعالى اتباع ما  جاء به نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهدى والرشاد، فمن فعل ذلك فهو محب لله  سبحانه وتعالى، بل ومستحق لمحبة الله، ومن تولى وأبى فإن الله لا يحب  القوم الكافرين.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يتخذ المؤمنين الكافرين  أولياء من دون المؤمنين ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن ضل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين ونحن ما زلنا مع آيات سورة آل  عمران، وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ   [آل عمران:31-32].وقبل الشروع في دراسة هاتين الآيتين المباركتين أعيد إلى  أذهانكم ما جاء في الآيات قبل هاتين، وإليكم تلاوة الآيات الثلاث التي  درسناها بالأمس ، ونتذاكر ما سبق أن علمناه منها، قال تعالى: لا يَتَّخِذِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلَّا أَنْ  تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى  اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ   *  قُلْ إِنْ تُخْفُوا مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ أَوْ  تُبْدُوهُ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ  تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ   أي: السوء  أَمَدًا بَعِيدًا  وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل  عمران:28-30].                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               إليكم هداية هذه الآيات الثلاث:قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا  وله:[ من هداية الآيات:  أولاً: حرمة موالاة الكافرين مطلقاً] حرمة موالاة  الكافرين سواء كانوا من أهل الكتاب أو المشركين، فموالاتهم محرمة تحريماً  مطلقاً بلا قيد. هل تعرفون معنى الموالاة المحرمة؟الموالا  ة المحرمة: هي حب  الكافر ونصرته، فمن أحب الكفار بقلبه كما يحب نفسه وربه وأولياء الله  المؤمنين ثم نصرهم على المؤمنين، فهذه موالاة محرمة، بل هي كفر.وهذه هي  عقيدة الولاء والبراء التي يتغنى بها كثير من الناس ولا يعرفون معناها،  والولاء: الحب والنصرة، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يحب كافراً ولو كان أباه، ولو كان  ابنه، ولو كان أحد أفراد عشيرته، فإن أحبه رحل حب الله من قلبه، وقد قال  تعالى في سورة المجادلة: ((لا تَجِدُ)) يا عبد الله لو كنت طالباً (( لا  تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ  مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ  أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ ))[المجادلة:22].  وهذا كلام الله، فلو بحثت بما أوتيت من قدرة على العلم ما وجدت ولن تجد  عبداً آمن بالله واليوم الآخر حق الإيمان يواد من يحاد الله ورسوله ولو كان  أقرب قريب.إذاً: من هداية الآيات الثلاث التي درسناها بالأمس كما قال  المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله:[ أولاً: حرمة موالاة الكافرين مطلقاً] وموالاتهم  ليس معناه: أن يجوع أحدهم فتطعمه، أو يعطش فتسقيه، أو يمرض فتداويه، أو  يتعب فتحمله، لا، فهذه ليست هي الموالاة، ليس من الموالاة أن تتعاون معه في  سفر من الأسفار أو تبني معه جداراً، أو تغرس معه بستاناً.. ليست هذه  الموالاة، بل الموالاة: أن تحبه وتنصره على الله والمؤمنين. هذا هو الولاء  والبراء.قال: [ ثانياً: موالاة الكافرين على المؤمنين ردة وكفر وبراءة من  الله تعالى] الذي يقف إلى جنب اليهود ويقاتل معهم المسلمين كافر، والذي يقف  إلى جنب بريطانيا أو روسيا وهم يقاتلون المؤمنين ويقاتل معهم المؤمنين  كافر مرتد ليس بمؤمن.وهنا -للعلم- إن كانت بيننا وبين أمة كافرة معاهدة  -كما عاهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خزاعة ضد قريش- إن كانت بيننا وبين  دولة كافرة معاهدة سلم وعدم اعتداء وحرب، وكان من بنود المعاهدة: أننا نقف  إلى جنبهم إن اعتدى عليهم معتد ويقفون إلى جنبنا إن اعتدى علينا معتد، هنا  إذا كان الذي اعتدى عليهم كافر قاتلنا معهم هذا الكافر وفاء بالعهد الذي  بيننا وبينهم، وإن قاتلهم مؤمن أو قاتلوا مؤمنين فلا يسمح لنا ربنا بهذا،  بل نقف، ومن أراد أن يقف على هذه فليقرأ خاتمة سورة الأنفال، وكذلك ما جاء  في سورة التوبة، وفي سورة النساء يقول الله: (( إِلَّا الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ  إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ  صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ فَإِنِ اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ  فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا ))[النساء:90].وهذا إذا اضطررنا إلى أن  نصالح كافراً كتابياً أو مشركاً، وقد صالح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  قريشاً صلحاً لمدة عشر سنوات، وتنازل فيه عن أشياء يغمى علينا لو نذكرها،  ليحفظ لهذه الأمة دينها ولتنتشر دعوة ربها بين الناس، وهي معاهدة صلح  الحديبية وسماها الله فتحاً، تنازل فيها عن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؛ لأن  ممثل قريش وسفيرها سهيل بن عمرو رضي الله عنه لما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم للكاتب: اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقال سهيل : لا، ما نعرف الرحمن  الرحيم، اكتب باسمك اللهم، فضج الصحابة ، فقال: اسكتوا أنا رسول الله،  وكتب باسمك اللهم.رفض بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا الكافر وتنازل الرسول؛  لأن التنازل لا يضر شيئاً فالله هو الرحمن الرحيم يقولونها أو لا يقولونها؛  وذلك ليتم صلح ترفع به تلك الشدة وذاك الحصار على المؤمنين، فيتجولون في  الجزيرة، ويتاجرون، ويبقى الباب مفتوحاً لمن أراد أن يعرف الإسلام فيدخل  المدينة ويتعرف لذلك. ولما قال له: اكتب: هذا ما عاهد عليه محمد رسول الله.  قال سهيل : لو عرفناك رسول الله ما قاتلناك، اكتب محمد بن عبد الله.  وتنازل رسول الله، وكتب: محمد بن عبد الله.وهذه الأمور يرجع فيها إلى كتاب  الله وسنة رسول الله لا للأفكار والأوهام والتخمينات، فموالاة الكافرين على  المؤمنين ردة. كيف تقف إلى جنب الكفار تضرب المؤمنين وتطعن وتقتل وتقول  أنك مؤمن؟! من يقبل منك هذا الإيمان؟! قال: [ ثالثاً: جواز التقية في حال  ضعف المؤمنين وقوة الكافرين].والتقية والتقية: كلمات تتقي بها ظلم هذا  الكافر.. كلمات تقولها تلين بها جانبه وترقق بها عواطفه. قل لهم: يا سيادة  فلان ولا حرج، وبالإنجليزي (مستر)، لا بأس، أما أن تناديه: يا كلب فسيصفعك  وستصرخ ولن ينجدك أحد، فكل من حولك يهود ونصارى. لم هذا؟ لتتقه، أصلح له  نعله.. سيارته وقفت فتدفعها معه.. أو تفتح له حتى باب السيارة، هذه تعاليم  رب العالمين، (( إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً ))[آل عمران:28]  تقون بها أنفسكم بلاء الكفار وعذابهم ونقمهم؛ لأنهم لا قلوب لهم، أموات غير  أحياء لا يرحمونكم، فإذا كنت بينهم ضعيفاً فاتقهم بشيء، لكن ليس بأن تسب  الله أو رسوله، أو تسخر من كتاب الله، أو تترك الصلاة، أو تشرب الحشيش  والخمر، أو.. أو..، وإنما تتقيهم بما هو جائز أن تتقي به، تغضبهم وتسخطهم  في قلبك، ولكن لا تسبهم ولا تسب دينهم، لا.. لا، وهكذا حتى لا يؤذوك ويذروك  وأنت عاجز. من شرع هذه التقية؟ ربي رحمني وعرف ضعفي، فإذا كنت بين كفار  علمني أنه لا بأس أن نتقيهم بالكلمة والحركة المحمودة، أما في حالة التعذيب  فذلك شيء آخر، فلو قالوا لك: اكفر بالله نرفع عنك السيف، أو المنشار الذي  ننشر به فيجوز أن تقول كلمة الكفر باللسان وقلبك لا يتغير، وقلبك مطمئن  بالإيمان.وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمر بـعمار بن ياسر وهم  يعذبونه ويقولون له: اذكر آلهتنا بالخير، واذكر محمداً بسوء نطلقك ونرفع  العذاب عنك، فيأبى أن يقول: فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعطهم يا  عمار . ونزل في ذلك قرآن يتلى إلى اليوم إذ قال تعالى: (( إِلَّا مَنْ  أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ  بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ ))[النحل:106]  الآية.قال: [ رابعاً: وجوب الحذر من عذاب الله تعالى وذلك بطاعته].كيف تحذر  عذاب الله؟ بأي شيء؟ بالسور أم بتحت الأرض؟ الجواب: بالطاعة، فمن أطاع  الله فيما أمره ونهاه نجا من عذاب الله ومقته وغضبه. أما قال تعالى: ((  وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ ))[آل عمران:28] كيف نحذر إذاً؟ نطيعه،  قال: صم، صمنا، قال: أفطر، أفطرنا، هذه هي الطاعة.[ خامساً: خطورة الموقف  يوم القيامة، ووجوب الاستعداد له بالإيمان والتقوى؛ إذا قال تعالى: ((  وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ ))[آل  عمران:30]].إن شاء الله علمنا الآن ووالله لهو خير من خمسين ألف ريال، من  عرف هذه الحقائق الشرعية العلمية لأن يعود بها واعياً بصيراً عازماً على  العمل والدعوة خير له من خمسين ألف ريال فليس هناك فرق كبير بين قرص العيش  وحفنة التمر، وبين المشوي والمطلي والمصلي.. فالمقصود هو امتلاء البطن  ليقوم البدن بواجبه، وهو عبادة الله بذكره وشكره.                                                                                                       

**الفرق بين المداراة والمداهنة وذكر حكمهما                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           نضيف إلى هذا العلم: الفرق بين المداراة والمداهنة، والمداراة  جائزة والمداهنة ممنوعة، ويكفي في منع المداهنة قول الله تعالى من سورة  القلم:  وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ  [القلم:9] إذاً: فلا تدهنوا  أنتم حتى يداهنوكم هم.والفرق بين المداراة والمداهنة:أن المداراة: أن  تتنازل عن شيء من دنياك لتحفظ شيئاً من دينك، وهنيئاً لك.تتنازل وتعطي  شيئاً من دنياك من أجل أن تحفظ به دينك، تعطيهم دارهم ما دمت الدارهم  موجودة ولا حرج.. تتنازل عن شيء من دنياك فتعطيهم البترول كاملاً من أجل أن  تحفظ دين الله عندك، والله جائزة وهي مداراة وليست مداهنة.والمدارا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (7) 
الحلقة (148)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (15)

عداوة إبليس لآدم عليه السلام وذريته لا تنتهي إلا بانتهاء الدنيا، ودخول  آدم والمؤمنين الجنة، ودخول إبليس ومن تبعه من الخلق النار، وقد ذكر الله  قصة هذه العداوة في كتابه العزيز، محذراً عباده من اتباع خطوات الشيطان،  ومذكراً إياهم بمكره بآدم وحواء ليخرجهما من الجنة، حسداً منه لهما  ولذريتهما من المؤمنين من بعدهما.  

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وقد تم  لنا هذا الموعود، فقف يا عبد الله وانظر إلى هؤلاء المؤمنين في هذه الحلقة  فإنك تشاهد السكينة، ولو كان هذا الاجتماع في غير هذا المكان لكنت تسمع  اللغط، والقول، والكلام، والضحك، والالتفات، والقيام والقعود، فما لنا  ساكنين؟ لأن السكينة نزلت، والرحمة غشيتنا في هذه الساعة، في هذه اللحظة،  فلا شر ولا أذى ولا ظلم ولا، فأية رحمة أظهر من هذه؟!وأما الملائكة  فيحفوننا، والله إنهم ليحفون بالحلقة ويطوفون بها ويستمعون الذكر وإن كنا  لا نراهم لضعف أبصارنا، فلا قدرة لنا على رؤيتهم وإلا فهم يحفون بهذه  الحلقة، وأما ذكر الله لنا في الملكوت الأعلى فهو ثابت بإذن الله وإن كنا  لا نرى ولا نسمع، والحمد لله.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات: أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   *  ذُرِّيَّةً  بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  إِذْ قَالَتِ  امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي  مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *   فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي  سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   *  فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ  وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا  [آل عمران:34-37]  إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق القرآني المبارك الكريم.                               

** الفرق بين المداهنة والمداراة                                                                                                   * *
                                هنا أضع بعض الأسئلة:الأول: ما الفرق بين المداهنة  والمداراة؟ وما الممنوع منهما وما الجائز؟الجواب: المداهنة حرام؛ لأن الله  تعالى قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ  فَيُدْهِنُونَ  [القلم:9]، والمداهنة: أن نتنازل عن شيء من ديننا لنحفظ به  شيئاً من دنيانا والعياذ بالله. أما المداراة والمصانعة والمجاملة فهي: أن  نتنازل عن شيء من دنيانا لنحفظ به شيئاً من ديننا، وهذا محمود.                                                                      

** سبب تآمر المجوس واليهود والنصارى على أمة الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                السؤال الثاني وهو ذو أهمية: لماذا تآمر علينا الثالوث  الأسود المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى، وقلبوا الأوضاع علينا فجعلوا  أحياءنا أعداء لله وأمواتنا أولياء لله، وحصروا الولاية فيمن مات فقط فضربت  على قبره القباب ووضعت التوابيت والأخشاب، وسيق إليه قطعان البقر والغنم،  وحلف به وعظم وبجل كالله، وأما الأحياء فلا يوجد ولي فينا! حتى قال أحد  المحشين على متن خليل بن إسحاق المالكي : من قال: أنا ولي فإنه يخشى عليه  أن يموت على سوء الخاتمة!وجواب ذلك: أن هذا أمر عظيم، وقد روى الإمام  البخاري رحمه الله عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( يقول الله تعالى: من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، ومعنى  هذا: أيما قرية، أيما جماعة، أيما مؤمنون أو مؤمنات بلغهم هذا وعرفوه فقد  انتهى الأذى من بينهم، فلا سب، ولا شتم، ولا تعيير، ولا تقبيح، ولا ضرب،  ولا سلب.ومن يقدر على أن يؤذي ولي الله؟ لا نقدر؛ لأننا إذا آذينا ولي الله  أعلن الله الحرب علينا، وانهزمنا وانكسرنا، بل وخسرنا؛ لأن الله يقول في  هذا الحديث القدسي: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، فلكي يأكل  المؤمنون بعضهم بعضاً ويسخرون من بعضهم ويستهزئون ويأكلون أموالهم ويفجرون  بنسائهم، فامرأة مؤمن يفجر بها مؤمن، وبنت مؤمن يفجر بها مؤمن؛ إذاً: نقول:  لا ولي لله إلا من مات وبني على قبره ضريح، ووضعت التوابيت والأزر  الحريرية عليه وعكف حوله النساء، وسيق إليه المرضى! ذاكم الولي، أما أنتم  الأحياء فلا ولي فيكم، هذه هو قصد هؤلاء.                                                                      

** صفات أولياء الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من هم أولياء الله؟ الجواب: كل  مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي، أبيض أو أسود، عربياً كان أو أعجمياً، غنياً أو  فقيراً، شريفاً أو وضيعاً، كل مؤمن ومؤمنة اتقى الله عز وجل -أي: خافه- فلم  يترك ما أوجب عليه ولم يرتكب ما حرم عليه؛ فهو ولي الله، ومن آذاه فقد  أعلن الله تعالى الحرب عليه، وهل يفلح من أعلن الله الحرب عليه؟لا والله لا  يفلح، فمن هنا كان مجتمعنا الإسلامي مجتمع الطهر والصفاء والعدل والمحبة  والولاء، فلما عرف الأعداء هذا احتالوا علينا في عصور الظلمة والجهل، وهم  الذين جهّلونا ومنعونا من أن نقول: قال الله، تعيش بين علماء لا يقول  أحدهم: قال الله ولا قال رسول الله، بل قال الشيخ الفلاني، وقال سيدي فلان!  فحرمونا حتى من ذكر الله.والقرآن هو الروح، تلك الروح التي -والله- لا  حياة بدونها! القرآن حولوه إلى المقابر والمآتم وليالي البكاء، يقرأ على  الموتى فقط، ولا يجتمع اثنان في ظل شجرة أو جدار ويقول أحدهما للثاني:  أسمعني شيئاً من كلام الله.. اقرأ علي من كلام ربي شيئاً. لن يكون هذا  أبداً! وزادوا المحنة الأخيرة التي ذكرنا، وهي: من قال: أنا ولي فإنه يخشى  عليه أن يموت على سوء الخاتمة! إذاً: هل أقول: أنا عدو الله! أعوذ  بالله.الآن ما بقي من السامعين والسامعات من يؤذي أحداً منا بنظرة ولا  بكلمة نابية، ولا بسلب مال وإن قل، ولا ولا بهتك عرض وإن صغر، لأننا أولياء  الله، والله يقول: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ).عند باب المنزل  جاءني شاب يبكي، فقلت: ما يبكيك؟ قال: أنا حارس هذا المنزل، فإذا جاء الرجل  بسيارة قلت له: ضع السيارة هكذا، فأول كلمة يقولها لي: ما هو بحق أبيك، من  أنت! ويسبونني، فهل هؤلاء مؤمنون؟ أهذا هو الولاء يتركون المؤمن  يبكي؟معاشر المستمعين! أعود فأقول: من هو ولي الله؟ هل سيدي عبد القادر ؟  لقد عايشناه وعاصرناه، عرفنا عنه، مولاي إدريس عرفنا عنه، سيدي العيدروس،  البدوي، سيدي أحمد التجاني.. عرفنا أنهم أولياء؟ فكيف عرفنا؟ لقد عرفنا ما  لا ينبغي أن يعرف، وجهلنا ما يجب أن يعلم ويعرف.أولياء الله هم المؤمنون  والمؤمنات الذين يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ويقيمون  الصلاة، ويحلون ما أحل الله، ويحرمون ما حرم الله، كل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي،  فمن هنا لا غيبة، لا نميمة، لا كذب، لا خيانة في مجتمعنا الإيماني مجتمع  أولياء الله، على هذا نحيا وعليه إن شاء الله نموت.                                                                      

** سبيل تحقيق ولاية الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                كيف نحصل على ولاية الله؟ نحصل على ذلك بإيمان وتقوى؛ إذ  قال تعالى في تقرير هذه الحقيقة التي جهلها ملايين من المسلمين، قال تعالى  من سورة يونس:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، وكأن سائلاً يقول: من هم أولياؤك يا رب الذين  لا خوف عليهم ولا حزن؟ فيجيب تعالى بقوله:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا  يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63] أولئك أولياء الله  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  [يونس:64]، لا يموت أحدهم حتى يبشر  بالجنة، برؤيا صالحة يراها أو ترى له.                                                                      

** الاتباع سبيل الفوز بمحبة الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                نعود إلى نتائج وعبر وهداية الآيتين اللتين شرحناهما  بالأمس، وهما قوله تعالى:  قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ  فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:31-32].تذكرون أن وفد نجران النصراني لما وفد على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم في هذه المدينة النبوية وجاء يجادل، وادعوا أنهم ما ألهوا عيسى  وأمه إلا من أجل أن يحصلوا على حب الله! يقولون: عظمنا مريم أم عيسى،  وعظمنا عيسى إلى حد التقديس والتجليل والإكبار والعبادة، من أجل أن نحصل  على حب ربنا عز وجل!قالوا: ما عبدناهما لذاتهما، ولكن من أجل أن يحبنا الله  ربنا وربهما، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية يقول فيها لرسوله: يا رسولنا! قل  لهم:  قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ  اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:31]، ومعنى هذا: إن كنت تحب الله والله لا يحبك فماذا استفدت إلا  الحزن والكرب والألم، أنت تحب الله وهو لا يحبك، فماذا استفدت يا محب سوى  الكرب والهم والحزن؟ إذ ليس الشأن أن تحب، إنما الشأن أن تُحب.يا عقلاء!  أليس الشأن أن تُحَب لا أن تَحِب، فما دمتم تريدون أن يحبكم الله فحبه لا  يأتيكم من طريق عبادة غيره وتأليه مخلوقاته، وأنا أرشدكم إلى الطريق الذي  يصل بكم إلى أن يحبكم الله، فتسعدوا بحبه وتكملوا، ألا وإنه اتباع رسوله  النبي الأمي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، اتبعوه يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم  ذنوبكم، هذه من اليقينيات، وهل يتم حب للعبد من الله بدون أن يمشي وراء  خاتم الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ والله ما ظفر به ولا حصل عليه  أبداً.معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من أراد أن يظفر بحب الله تعالى له فليمش  وراء رسوله، يرفع رجله كما يرفعها رسول الله ويضعها كما يضعها رسول الله،  ويتناول اللقمة كما يتناولها رسول الله، ويركب ويهبط على نهج رسول الله،  وينام ويستيقظ على نهج رسول الله، ويقضي ويحكم بما حكم وقضى به رسول الله،  هذا الذي يظفر بحب الله، ومن طلب حباً لله من غير هذا المسلك فوالله ما ظفر  به ولا حاز عليه:  قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي  يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:31]، وقد شرحنا هذا الموضوع.                                                                     

** سر جلب اتباع رسول الله محبة الله تعالى للعبد                                                                                                   * *
                                كيف كان اتباع رسول الله يجلب حب الله ويحققه للعبد؟ ما  السر في هذه القضية؟إن متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه العقائد  والعبادات والآداب والأخلاق من شأنها أن تزكي نفس العبد وتطهر روحه، فإذا  زكت روح العبد وطابت وطهرت أحبه الله؛ لأن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا الطيبين،  وقد أصدر حكمه على الخليقة كلها بقوله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   [الشمس:9] أي: نفسه. وتزكية النفس تتم بماذا؟ هل بالماء والصابون؟! يا عبد  الله! بم تزكي نفسك؟ زكها بهذه العبادات التي بينها رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، أدها كما بينها فتنتج بحمد الله زكاة نفسك، وتطيب روحك، وتصبح  بين الصالحين طاهر النفس، ويدل على ذلك أنه لا خبث ولا تلوث ولا ظلم، ولا  شر ولا فساد؛ لأن النفس طابت وطهرت، فكل ظلم وخبث وشر ناتج عن خبث النفس  أولاً. وقد رمز إلى هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال: ( ألا وإن في  الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي  القلب )، فمحط الطهر والزكاة في القلب والقلب مقر النفس.إذاً: متابعة  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل شيء حتى في الخراءة، تبول كما كان يبول  رسول الله، تتابعه في كل شيء، فهذه المتابعة تنتج للعبد المتابع بصدق زكاة  روحه وطهارتها، ويومها يحبه الله عز وجل، ويصبح من أحباء الله، ومن أحبه  الله أسعده والله وما أشقاه؛ إذ كيف يشقي أولياءه؟!                                                                                                        
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل إن كنتم تحبون الله  فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ هداية الآيات] أي: نتائج  هاتين الآيتين [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: محبة العبد للرب تعالى واجبة  وإيمان ]، محبتنا نحن لله واجبة علينا، وإنسان لا يحب سيده ملعون يقطع  رأسه، فمولاك وسيدك لا تحبه! كيف ذلك وهو يغدق عليك نعمه الليل والنهار؟!  فحب الله فريضة على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة. [ محبة العبد للرب تعالى واجبة وإيمان؛  وذلك لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من  النعم، وأحبوني بحب الله ) ]، أحبوا الله أيها المؤمنون لما يغدق عليكم من  الطعام والشراب والأمن والصحة والعافية، وكيف تنسى هذا الإنعام ولا تحب  صاحبه؟وقد قلت لكم غير مرة: إذا خلوت بنفسك فضع رأسك بين ركبتيك وتذكر ما  أنعم الله به عليك، فلا تلبث لحظات إلا وعيناك تذرفان الدموع وجسدك يرتعد  وأنت في شوق إلى الله وحب له، والذي يعيش السنين العديدة ما يذكر لله نعمة  كيف يحبه؟ مع أن طبعك يا ابن آدم أنك تعطى كأس اللبن أو الماء فقط وأنت في  حاجة إليه فتحب من أعطاك وتثني عليه وتذكره بخير، والذي يغدق عليك نعمه كل  لحظة تنساه ولا تحبه؟!والعلة هي الجهل، ما عرفنا الطريق إلى الله، أبعدونا  عنه، وإلا فهذا الحديث الصحيح كافٍ شافٍ، يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من النعم، وأحبوني أنا بحب الله )، ألستُ رسوله؟  ألست نبيه؟ ألست المبلغ عنه؟ فكيف لا تحبونني؟ أحبوني بحب الله عز وجل،  إذا أحببتم سيدكم ومولاكم فأحبوا من يحبه هو، وهذا هو الحب الصحيح: أن نحب  ما يحب ربنا ونكره ما يكره.قال: [ ثانياً: محبة الله تعالى للعبد هي غاية  ما يسعى إليه أولو العلم في هذه الحياة ]، حب الله غاية نعمل الليل والنهار  من أجل أن نفوز بها، أن نصبح من أحباء الله. وقد ادعى اليهود هذه وادعاها  النصارى وما فازوا بها، إذ قال تعالى عنهم:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ  يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ   [المائدة:18]، العبرة بما قبل هذه الدعوى؛ إذ محبة الله تنتج طاعة الله  الكاملة، ومن ادعى حب الله وهو لا يطيعه فهو كاذب لا تصدقوه في دعواه،  وقديماً قال الحكيم:تعصي الإله وأنت تزعم حبههذا لعمري في القياس بديعلو  كان حبك صادقاً لأطعتهإن المحب لمن يحب مطيعفهيا نعمل على أن نمسي أحباء  لله بالنية، عزمنا على ألا نعصي ربنا، فنحن أولياؤه، ونمتحن بأوليائه، إياك  أن يراك الله الليل أو غداً تؤذي مؤمناً أو مؤمنة ولو بكلمة! انتبه!  أولياء الله يحميهم الله، وأولياؤه يحمونهم أيضاً. [ ثالثاً: طريق الحصول  على محبة الله تعالى للعبد هو اتباع النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالإيمان بما جاء به، وباتباع شرعه وطاعته في المنشط والمكره، لقول الله  تعالى:  قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي  يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ [آل عمران:31]، إذ ليس  الشأن أن تُحِب وإنما الشأن أن تُحَب ].وقصة مجنون ليلى معروفة، فـمجنون  ليلى تائه في الصحاري والأودية والجبال من حب ليلى وهي تكرهه، فماذا  استفاد؟ الفائدة: أنك تُحَب لا أن تُحِب فقط، فمن أراد منا أن يحبه الرحمن  فليطهر نفسه فقط من أدران الذنوب وأوضارها بالبكاء والتوبة بين يديه فيصبح  محبوباً لله.وبقيت زهرة اقتطفناها، وقلنا: هي خير من خمسين ألف ريالاً، حيث  قلنا: من منا يعرف أنه محبوب لله؟ لو يجتمع أهل الدنيا والسماء غير الله  لا يستطيعون أن يعطوك الجواب، فكيف تعرف أنك محبوب؟ لكن الله عز وجل علمنا،  فمن أراد أن يعرف أنه محبوب لله فإنه يعرف، كما في حديث أبي هريرة : ( من  عادى لي ولياً )، فقد قال فيه: ( وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إليّ بالنوافل ) بعد  الفرائض قطعاً، وما يزال يوماً بعد يوم وعاماً بعد عام ( حتى أحبه، فإذا  أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها،  ورجله التي يمشي بها ). قلت: إذا أصبحت يا أمة الله لا تطيقي أن تسمعي كلمة  سوء فاعلمي أنك قبلتِ! وأنت يا عبد الله إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع أن تسمع كلمة  من كلمات السوء فكذلك، ابدأ بالأغاني وانته بالغيبة وسب الناس، إذا أصبحت  لا تستطيع ولا تقدر على ذلك فاعلم أن سمعك قد ملكه الله فهو لا يستخدمه ضده  أبداً، ولا يستخدمه إلا في رضاه.ثانياً: إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع أن تملأ  عينيك نظراً إلى ما حرم الله عليك فاعلم أنك قبلت وأنك محبوب، فإن أصحبت  تملأ عينيك وتنظر إلى النساء غاديات رائحات مكشوفات ومستورات وتجد لذاذة في  ذلك فوالله ما قبلت، وبصرك يستخدمه الشيطان لا الرحمن، فما هو ملك لك  الآن! إن أصبحت تشعر كأن اللهب والنار في وجهك لا تقوى على أن تنظر فاعلم  أن بصرك مملوك لله، ولا يستخدمه إلا فيما يرضيه ويحبه.أيضاً: يدك التي تبطش  بها بطشاً، تختطف الرجل من على صهوة جواده، هذه اليد إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع  أن تمدها لتأخذ إبرة من مال مؤمن حرمه الله عليك فاعلم أنها مملوكة لله، ما  تقدر أن تلطم بها جسم المؤمن؛ لأنه ولي الله وأنت وليه، فلا تقدر أبداً أن  تؤذي بها مؤمناً أو مؤمنة.إذاً: أصبحت اليد ليست لك بل ملكها الله، فهو لا  يستخدمها إلا في رضاه، فتستطيع أن تستخدمها وتصفع عدو الله من الكافرين أو  الفساق أو الفجار وأنت كالأسد، لكن كونك تنال بها سوءاً من مؤمن أو مؤمنة  لا تستطيع، كأنك ألين الناس وأرقهم وأجبنهم.وكذلك رجلك، تستطيع أن تمشي إلى  مكة بها حافياً، تمشي بها إلى أبعد المساجد، تمشي بها إلى أبعد المزارات  كالأقرباء والمرضى ومن إليهم، وتعجز أن تخطو خطوة واحدة في معصية الله، لا  تقدر أبداً، فهنا اعلم أنك ولي الله محبوب له، فزت بحب الله.والمرحلة  الثانية: إن سألته أعطاك، والله لا يخيبك، اللهم إلا أن تسأل شيئاً ليس لك  فيه خير، فيصرفه عنك ولا يعطيكه ويعطيك عوضه فوق ما تتصور: ( ولئن سألني  لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه، وما ترددت في شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض  روح عبدي المؤمن يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته )، آمنا بالله! العبد يكره  الموت والله يكره إن يسيء إلى عبده، ولكن لابد منه! هذا هو الحبيب، هذا  الرحمن الرحيم، أحبوه بما يغذوكم من النعم يحببكم.قال: [ رابعاً: دعوى محبة  الله ورسوله مع مخالفة أمرهما ونهيهما دعوى باطلة، وصاحبها خاسر لا محالة  ].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن مع هذه الآية العجيبة العظيمة، واسمعوا هذا الإعلان وهذا  الخبر، وأنتم تعرفون الأخبار وأخبار لندن تهتزون لها، ولكن هذه أخبار الله  التي كلها صدق ومحال أن يصاحبها غير الصدق. اسمع هذا الإعلان: قال تعالى:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ  عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:33]، من أخبر بهذا الخبر؟ إنه الله. وكيف  وصلنا هذا؟ من طريق كتابه ورسوله، كتابه الذي أنزله، ورسوله بينه لنا  وعلمناه.  ‏                                

** بيان ما يسلكه المنحرفون من تحريف الألفاظ القرآنية عن مواضعها                                                                                                   * *
                                 إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ  [آل عمران:33]، ومن هو  آدم؟ يقول بعضهم: هو السيد أحمد التجاني ! كيف تقول هذا؟ يقول: لأي فائدة  يذكر آدم، المراد سيدي أحمد التجاني ! يقول بعضهم مثل هذا لما أعلمناكم من  أنهم يحرفون كلام الله، وسبقهم إلى هذا اليهود والنصارى، لا يتركون صفة على  حقيقتها أبداً إلا ويؤولون ويحرفون ليبقى الظلام وتبقى الأمة في جهالتها  ويسودونها.وها هو السيد واقف يجادلني، قال: كيف تقول في قوله تعالى:   وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  [الأنعام:74]: إنه أبوه، هذا  عمه! قلت: الله يقول: أبوه، وأنت تقول: عمه! قال: نعم. وشاعت عند المفسرين  من السيوطي إلى البوطي ، فلِم هذا؟ ما حملني على هذا؟ الله يقول: أبوه،  وتقول: لا، قل: عمه! كيف هذا؟ قالوا: هذا جار على لسان لغة العرب، يطلقون  العم على الأب، والأب على العم!قلنا له: يا بني! هذه القضية درسناها  وعرفناها، من أراد أن يظهر في مظهر عال ويسمو في درجة ليكون الناس دونه  فإنه يفتري الكذب ليقبل الناس عليه، لقد قال مفسر: الناس غالطون؛ ليس هذا  بأبيه، هذا عمه، إذ كيف يدخل أبوه النار! فيفوز هذا العالم بهذه الشطحات  يلتقطها، يأتي بغرائب الألفاظ والمعاني ليظهر في المجتمع، وأحدثكم حديث  علم: إن رغبة الآدمي في التفوق والعلو تحمله إذا انفصل عن ولاية الله على  أن يفتري ويكذب على الله.                                                                      

** تحريف الشيعة ومخالفتهم النصوص الثابتة                                                                                                   * *
                                والروافض الشيعة تعرفون عنهم، قالوا: أبو طالب في الجنة،  فهو عم الرسول، فكيف يدخل النار؟ ويعلمون هذا نساءهم وأطفالهم: أبو طالب في  الجنة! أبو الرسول في الجنة، أم الرسول في الجنة، لِم؟ لأن أهل الحق أهل  السنة والجماعة المؤمنون بعلم يعرفون أن أبا الرسول في النار، الرسول أخبر  بهذا، قال للرجل: ( أبي وأبوك في النار ) ، وأن أبا طالب في النار، أخبر  رسول الله عنه، قال: ( إنه في ضحضاح من نار يغلي منه دماغه )، إذ عرض عليه  كلمة التوحيد وهو على سرير الموت فرفض، وقال: هو على ملة عبد المطلب ، فمات  على الكفر.إذاً: لكي يفارقون جماعة المسلمين ليعملوا على إعادة مملكة  الساسانيين ومجدهم وتاجهم لا بد أن يضعوا في كل مسألة فاصلاً بيننا أهل  السنة وبينهم، تتبعناهم فوجدنا كل عبادة فيها فاصل، حتى النكاح، فهم  يتناكحون بنكاح المتعة، وأهل السنة والجماعة أعلمهم رسول الله بحرمة هذا  النكاح وأعلن هذا في مكة، وأعلنه عمر ، إذاً: لكي ينفصلوا ويتكتلوا وحدهم  تزوجوا بنكاح في المتعة حتى في المدينة.فلا توجد عبادة بدون فاصل، يقولون:  حتى نخرج من دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة علنا نعود من جديد إلى مملكتنا  ودولتنا، هذه هي السياسة، فالوضوء يسمح فيه على رجله، وهل فيكم من يمسح في  الوضوء على رجله ويعتبره غسلها، وأنه أطاع الله؟فلا توجد عبادة إلا ووضع  أئمتهم فاصلاً لها، هل خوفاً من الله؟ والله ما هو من ذلك، هل رغبة في  الجنة؟ العلة: أن توجد تلك الأمة التي هدم عرشها عمر .إذاً: ما عساي أن  أقول؟! إن العلماء من النصارى واليهود والمجوس والمسلمين عندما يتورطون في  حب الجاه والمنصب يخترعون ويبتدعون ليتفوقوا ويظهروا، ومن جملة هذا  اعتقادهم أن آزر هذا عم إبراهيم وليس بأبيه، مع أن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم تحدث بهذا عشرات المرات في القيامة وفي الدنيا، وقال: أبوه، فقالوا:  لا. لا، أنت قل: عمه، ما السر؟ حتى لا نقول: أبوه في النار، نقول: في  الجنة.                                                                      

** العمل الصالح طريق الفوز والعمل السيئ سبيل الهلاك                                                                                                   * *
                                والنسب لا قيمة له بالمرة، كن ابن من شئت أو أباً لمن شئت،  أو من قبيل أو عشيرة من شئت، فوالله لا عبرة عند الله بالنسب، أما قال  تعالى:  فَلا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ   [المؤمنون:101]، نكذب الله لنؤمن بقول فلان؟!وفي القرآن الكريم أن امرأة  نوح وامرأة لوط كانتا تحت عبدين صالحين  فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا  عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلا النَّارَ مَعَ  الدَّاخِلِينَ  [التحريم:10].فأبو إبراهيم آزر كابن نوح كنعان ، هل نفعتهم  الأبوة أو البنوة أو النسب؟ ما نفعت، ونحن عندنا الآن علم وبصيرة، فقد  عرفنا أن دخول الجنة بزكاة أنفسنا وطهارة أرواحنا، لقد أقسم الجبار بأعظم  إقسام:  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *   وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *   وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ  وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8]  كم يميناً هذه؟ ثمانية. يقسم تعالى على النفس فيقول:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ  [الشمس:9-10] وخسر  مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:10]، فهل بقي الآن كلام، هل بقي جدال أو خصومة؟ أيحلف الله ويقسم  بأعظم أيمان وإقسامات ويقول: حكمنا بكذا، وتقول: لا! من يقول هذا القول؟  والله ما هي إلا رحمة الله، إن زكيت نفسك يا عبد الله بهذه المواد الطيبة  الطاهرة المزكية فزت وإن كنت ابن فرعون، وإن أنت لوثتها وغفلت عنها وشغلتك  الدنيا وشهواتها ومت وهي خبيثة فلن تفلح وإن دفنت في البقيع؛ لأن حكم الله  صدر:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، فمن يراجع؟ هل بلغكم أن الله إذا حكم يعقب على حكمه في هيئة  استئناف؟! لقد قال تعالى من سورة الرعد:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ  لِحُكْمِهِ   [الرعد:41]، انتهى الأمر.                                                                     

** ذكر ما فضل الله تعالى به آدم عليه السلام وحسد إبليس له                                                                                                   * *
                               ونعود إلى آدم عليه السلام، فآدم سمي آدم من الأدمة،  والأدمة هو لون بين البياض الصقلبي الروسي وبين السواد، هذه الأدمة، هذا  آدم، وهو مخلوق خلقه الله عز وجل من الطين، من التربة، وتخمرت فأصبحت حمأة،  ثم يبست فأصبحت صلصالاً، ومن كرامات آدم: أن الله عز وجل خلقه بيديه عز  وجل، لا صانع ولا ماء، وهل نعرف يدي الله؟ والله ما نعرفهما، ومستحيل أن  نعرفهما، ومن نحن حتى نعرف ذات الله؟!نبينا موسى ما إن تجلى الله تعالى  للجبل حتى أغمي عليه وصعق، فكيف تستطيع أن تنظر إلى الله وتعرف ذاته؟!  فالله تعالى خلق آدم بيديه ونفخ فيه من روحه، أول روح هي روح آدم من الله  عز وجل.وتعرفون كيف أكرمه في دار السلام، وأوجد له عروسه، فزوجه ليست من  طين، بل من لحمه ودمه، حواء جدتنا من أين خُلقت؟ من ضلع آدم الأيسر، خرجت  وأحبها آدم، وسكن إليها وسكنت إليه، وهما في دار السلام ينعمان بالنعيم  الدائم، وإذا بالعدو إبليس، والله ما زنى زانٍ ولا فجر فاجر، ولا كذب كاذب  ولا سرق سارق، ولا قتل قاتل، ولا قال سوءاً قائل إلا بنزغته، فكل الشر الذي  تشاهده هو علامة وجود إبليس، بعد هذا أيبقى عاقل يقول: أين هو؟ هذا الذي  يتشحط في دمه من قتله؟ إنه إبليس، هذا العدو الأصيل.اغتم وكرب وحزن عندما  قال تعالى للملائكة بعد أن خلق آدم:  اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ  [البقرة:34]، أي:  حيوه بتحية السجود، والركوع والسجود بمعنى واحد، فما كان منهم إلا أن  قالوا: الله أكبر وسجدوا. وإبليس كنيته هي أبو مرة، فكل مرارة هو والدها!  فحينئذ قال:  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا  [الإسراء:61]؟ قال الله  تعالى له: اسجد، فقال: لا أسجد؛  أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ  نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ  [ص:76]، قالت العلماء: أساء إبليس في  القياس، فقياسه فاسد، ادعى أن النار خير من الطين وهذا خطأ، الطين ينبت  البقلاوة والحلاوة والبر والنار ولا تنبت، تحرق كل شيء، فهذا القياس باطل،  فلما أبى أبلسه الله وطرده فأخرج من دار السلام.إبليس هذا هو من عالم الجن،  والعوالم الأربعة التي أصبحت معرفتها من الضروريات عندنا: عالم الجن،  وعالم الملائكة، وعالم الإنس، وعالم الحيوانات، إذاً: إبليس من عالم الجن،  وكان يعبد الله مع الملائكة، إذ الاتصال بين الجن والملائكة ثابت، فالجن  مخلوقون من النار والملائكة من النور، وما الفرق بين النار والنور إلا أن  هذه تحرق وهذه لا تحرق.                                                                     

** مكر إبليس لإخراج آدم وحواء عليهما السلام من الجنة                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: أخبر تعالى عن هذه الحقيقة بقوله:  وَإِذْ قُلْنَا  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ  الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ  [الكهف:50] أطاع، فأبلسه عز وجل  وأيأسه.وازداد الكرب بعد الإبلاس والهم، وأراد الإغواء قبل وجود اللاسلكي،  فالمؤمنون المحمديون يقولون: أخبر الله تعالى فقط، فلا بد أنه وقع،  والجاهلون والمتخبطون قالوا: إبليس دخل في صورة أفعى، ومن يسمح لها أن تدخل  الجنة؟ قالوا: بعدما أبلس وأخرج دخل بحيلة. ما هذه الحيلة، قالوا: دخل في  صورة أفعى! ويقبل هذا المفسرون والعلماء!لأنهم أبوا أن يقولوا: آمنا بالله،  حيث أخبر تعالى أنه اتصل بآدم وحواء في الجنة اتصالاً أراده الله، ولما  عجزوا قالوا: دخل في صورة حية، فهل الجنة فيها حيات!والآن يوسوس باللاسلكي،  خلق الله في قلب كل مؤمن محطة صالحة للتلقي والإرسال، واقرءوا:  مِنْ  شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ   *  الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ  النَّاسِ   [الناس:4-5]، المحطة الموجودة في صدر آدم وحواء، اتصل بهما  إبليس بمحطته وراسلهما، وقال: هل أدلكما على شجرة في الجنة إذا أكلتما منها  لن تموتا وستخلدا. فآدم تحرج وتردد، وحواء قالت: ها أنا آكل، فالنساء  شجاعات إذا كنّ يدلين إلى الهاوية، قالت: ما بي شيء فكل أنت.ولهذا أنصح لكم  ألا تستجيبوا لنسائكم إلا إذا كنّ ربانيات صالحات طاهرات، أول امرأة خانت  في الدنيا حواء خانت أبانا آدم، أخبر بهذا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه  وسلم.فلما أكلا من الشجرة انكشفت سوأتهما، وقبل كانا مستورين بأنوار الله،  ما يخطر ببالهما شيء اسمه فرج ولا شهوة ولا جسم أبداً، سبحان الله! كالطفل  الرضيع، طفلك الرضيع هل يعرف شهوة أو لذة أو عورة؟ لا أبداً، غافل  تماماً.فكذلك هما كانا في دار الخلد لا يشعران بشيء أبداً، ما إن زلت القدم  وسقط الحجاب حتى تاها، أخذا يضعان ورق الشجر على فرجيهما بالفطرة:   وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ  رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى   *  ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى   [طه:121-122].قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ  [آل عمران:33]  متى؟ بعد أن تاب عليه وهدى، اجتباه، فنبأه وأضفى عليه من الكمالات، ليحمل  رسالة الله ويبلغها إلى أبنائه وأبناء أبنائه وأحفاده، فكان ممن اصطفى الله  آدم، مع أنه سبقت له زلة لكن تاب، و( التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له ) ،  خذوا هذه القاعدة: من تاب من ذنبه أصبح كمن لا ذنب له، والتوبة: هي الإقلاع  الفوري عن الزلة والاستغفار والبكاء والعزم على أن لا عود أبداً، فيمحى  ذلك الأثر بإذن الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (8) 
الحلقة (149)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (16)

إن الله عز وجل يتفضل على من يشاء من عباده، وينعم على من يشاء من خلقه،  ويختص بعض خلقه بالكرامات كما اختص آل عمران وفضلهم واصطفاهم على العالمين،  وأكرم مريم بنت عمران فجعل لها ولداً من غير زوج، واختص هذا الولد  بالرسالة والنبوة، كما أكرم زكريا عليه السلام بأن وهبه على الكبر يحيى،  وجعله سيداً وحصوراً ونبياً كأبيه، فضلاً منه ونعمة والله ذو الفضل العظيم.                      

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).حقق اللهم  رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك. آمين.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران ومع  هذه الآيات المباركات الكريمات، والتي سبق أن تلوناها ولنتلها الآن ولنتأمل  ولنتدبر ولنتفكر، ولنتذكر بما حملته من أنوار الهداية الإلهية عسى الله أن  يهدينا إليه صراطاً مستقيماً.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  ذُرِّيَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ   *  إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ  مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ   *  فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا  أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى  وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   *  فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ  حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا  دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقًا قَالَ  يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل عمران:33-37].                               

** ذكر حادثة نزول آيات خبر عيسى وأمه وبيان عظيم دلالتها                                                                                                   * *
                                أعيد إلى أذهانكم -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- أن وفد  نجران المكون من ستين فارساً جاء ليحاج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  شأن عيسى.ونبينا لا يعرف عن عيسى شيئاً ولا عن أمه ولا عن جدته، عربي في  هذه الديار ما تنصر ولا تمجس ولا تهود، ولا قرأ ولا كتب، عاش في مكة.إذاً:  هنا أنتم تجادلونني في شأن عيسى، اسمعوا أحدثكم عن جدة عيسى، لا عن عيسى  بالذات وأمه، أحدثكم عن جدة عيسى، وبذلك أنا أعلم منكم، وما تحملونه من  علوم علوم باطلة مزيفة كلها افتراءات وكذب، استحوا خيراً لكم واخجلوا.  وبالفعل ذابوا، من أين لمحمد العربي الأمي أن يحدثهم عن جدة عيسى لا عن  عيسى، وعن ولادتها وكفالة ابنتها؟ ومن ثم يقول الله تعالى له:  وَمَا  كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ  مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ  [آل عمران:44]. ما  يسعنا يا عقلاء إلا أن نقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول  الله.                                                                      

** مكانة آدم عليه السلام في اصطفاء الله تعالى له                                                                                                   * *
                                اسمعوا هذا الخبر الإلهي العظيم، يقول تعالى مخبراً  معلماً:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ  [آل عمران:33]. وقد عرفنا  الاصطفاء: الاختيار، الاجتباء، الانتقاء، أخذ الصفوة، آدم أبو البشر اصطفاه  الله بإفضالات وإنعامات لا يقادر قدرها، وكيف وقد خلقه تعالى بيديه من طين  لازب، من حمأ مسنون، ونفخ فيه من روحه عز وجل، ثم أسجد له ملائكته،  الملائكة النورانيون، يصدر أمر الله خالقهم إليهم بأن يسجدوا لآدم فيسجدون،  ومن تمرد ورفض لم يكن إلا فردا واحدا، ألا وهو إبليس، فقد أبلسه الله من  رحمته وأيأسه من الخير، ومسحه مسحاً من كل كمال من كمال الإنس أو الجن.  اصطفى آدم، وقد عرفتم كيف فتنه إبليس، وكيف اتصل به، وكان سبب إخراجه من  دار السلام وهبوطه إلى الأرض دار البلاء والشقاء:  فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا  الشَّيْطَانُ  [الأعراف:20]، وقد أخبرنا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن  حواء هي التي غررت بزوجها، هي التي بادرت بالأكل من الشجرة، وقالت: انظر  آدم ما أصابني شيء. ولنترك هذا، وحسبنا أننا من ذريتهما نعاني الآلام  والأتعاب والمحن في دار البلاء والشقاء، آه لو بقينا هناك.وتذكرون حجاج  موسى مع آدم، قال موسى الكليم: ( يا آدم! أنت أخرجتنا من الجنة -يلومه-  فقال له آدم: أتلومني على شيء كتب عليّ قبل أن أخلق بخمسين ألف سنة؟! فحج  آدم موسى ) شاء الله هذا، وقد درسنا وعرفنا يا أهل العلم: أن سر الحياة  وعلة الوجود كله أن يذكر الله ويشكر، علة الوجود، سر الحياة بكاملها،  بعبارة أوضح: ما علة وجود النار والجنة والسماوات والأرضين، وما أوجد الله  فيهما، ما السر؟ أراد الله أن يذكر ويشكر، فخلق هذا الكون وأوجدنا ليسمع  ذكرنا ويرى شكرنا، وإلا فإنه يغضب علينا ويسخط ويردينا ويخسرنا في عالم لا  نرى فيه طعم الحياة أبداً.                                                                      

** إفضال الله تعالى على نوح عليه السلام وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران باصطفائهم                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: تدبير الله عز وجل، اصطفى آدم واصطفى نوحاً، ونوح من  آيات الاصطفاء له: أنه بعثه وأرسله في أمة لا تعرف الله، يعيشون على عبادة  الأوثان والأصنام، ومن آلهتهم التي عرفناها ما جاء في سورته عليه السلام،  إذ قالوا:  لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا  وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا  [نوح:23]، اثبتوا على عبادة آلهتكم، ولا  تسمعوا لهذا الرجل ما يقول.ومن آيات إفضال الله عليه: أن استجاب دعوته في  الكافرين فأغرقهم أجمعين:  رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا   *  إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ  وَلا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا  [نوح:26-27]، فأغرق الله  البشرية كلها إلا نوحاً ونيفاً وثمانين رجلاً وامرأة، وهم المؤمنون، حملهم  في سفينة كان جبريل يعلمه صنعها، فلما نزلت السماء وفاضت الأرض  فَالْتَقَى  الْمَاءُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ  [القمر:12]؛ حمل نوح أهله في السفينة،  وابنه وامرأته هلكا معاً.نوح عاش ألف سنة، هذا اجتباء الله واختياره أم  لا؟ عمر تسعمائة وخمسين وهو يدعو إلى الله، ونبئ في الأربعين، وحسبه أن من  جاء من الأنبياء والرسل من بعده من ذريته، هذا اجتباء واصطفاء الله لنوح،  واصطفى آل إبراهيم. من أين لأمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب أن يحدث علماء النصارى  بهذه العلوم والمعارف؟ وآل إبراهيم: ذريته وأتباعه على التوحيد إلى اليوم،  أول ذريته إسماعيل، ثم إسحاق ثم أولاده إلى خاتمهم وسيدهم محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم.محمد من آل إبراهيم أم لا؟ من آل إبراهيم، فمنهم الأنبياء والرسل  بالألوف، اجتباء الله واختياره لهم، واجتبى آل عمران، وعمران هذا رجل صالح  من صلحاء بني إسرائيل، وذريته أهله، حنة امرأته، مريم ابنته، عيسى حفيده،  وكل مؤمن صالح من آل عمران في ذلك الزمن.                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ذرية بعضها من بعض والله سميع عليم )                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى بعدما أخبر عمن اصطفاهم واجتباهم واختارهم،  وأهلهم للكمالات الروحية، قال:  ذُرِّيَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ   [آل  عمران:34]، يطلق لفظ (الذرية) على الآباء والأولاد، نحن ذرية آدم أم لا؟  وهكذا.هؤلاء الذين اجتباهم ذرية بعضهم من بعض على سمت واحد، على نمط واحد  في الإيمان وسلامة القلوب وزكاة الأرواح والعمل الصالح كأنهم جسم واحد:   ذُرِّيَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ   [آل عمران:34]. وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  [آل  عمران:34] لأقوال من يقولون، بل لحركات ما تحرك في الكون، الله عز وجل  يسمع كل شيء حتى دبيب النملة السوداء على الصخرة الصماء في الليلة  الظلماء.(سميع) وإن أردت أن تعرف سمع الله؛ فهذه الأسماع من خلقها؟ من  وهبها؟ من أعطاها؟ أيهبها ويخلقها ويكون أقل منها أو دونها؟ يجب أن يكون لا  شبيه لسمعه أبداً، أسماع الخلائق محدودة، سواء أسماع الملائكة أو الجن أو  البشر، أما الله عز وجل فسميع لكل حركة في العالمين. عَلِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:34] لا يجهل شيئاً، لا يخفى عنه شيء من الذرة إلى المجرة، من حملة  العرش إلى ملك الموت إلى هذه الخليقة والبشرية:  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:34] سميع بـحنة ، وعليم بحالها.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محرراً فتقبل مني ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ولنبدأ القصة: قال تعالى: قال تعالى:  إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ  عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا  فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  [آل عمران:35].  
 ‏                                
** ذكر قصة امرأة عمران ورغبتها في الولد ودلالتها على عظيم قدرة الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ  [آل عمران:35]  وهي حنة بنت رجل من بني إسرائيل تزوجها عمران ، وكانت لا تلد، والآن يوجد  بيننا من يقول: يا شيخ ادع الله لنا أن يرزقنا ولداً. امرأته عقيم وعاقر ما  تلد.وحنت إلى الولد وتاقت نفسها واشتاقت والتهب ذاك الشوق لما رأت عصفوراً  يزق أفراخه في حديقتها، عصفور يأتي بالطعام أو الماء إلى عش ووكر أولاده  أفراخه، ويفتح الفرخ فاه، ويصب فيه العصفور الطعام والشراب، من علم الطير  هذا؟ إنه الله تعالى.فليتكلم البلاشفة الحمر والملاحدة الشيوعيون، أهي  الطبيعة؟! يا عميان ما هي الطبيعة؟ الطبيعة ذات عقل، ذات إرادة، ذات قدرات،  ذات معارف؟! لا.. لا، ما هي؟ تفاعلات كيماوية، هذه هي الطبيعة! وفضحهم  الله، انعقد مؤتمر للبلاشفة وحضره علماء الحق، وناقشوهم، وهذه ما بلغت  العرب الذين ما زالوا يحبون الشيوعية.ناقشوه
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (9) 
الحلقة (150)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (17)* 
* كان زكريا نبياً من أنبياء الله امتد به العمر ولم يرزقه الله الذرية، وقد  كان كفل مريم بنت عمران عليهما السلام ورباها في كنفه، ولما كان يرى  الكرامات التي يحف بها الله مريم علم أنه ما من شيء يمنعه من سؤال الله أن  يهبه ذرية صالحة، فقام في المحراب متوسلاً إلى الله رافعاً أكف الضراعة،  فما برح أن بشرته الملائكة بأن الله وهبه يحيى وجعله سيداً وحصوراً ونبياً  من الصالحين.  

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل  إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سابق  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق  اللهم لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.أولاً: نسمعكم الآيات التي  درسناها ثم نذكر هدايتها، وبعد ذلك ننتقل إلى درس اليوم.لنصغ ونستمع وسوف  تلوح لكم أنوار تلك الهداية وتعرفون مصادرها من هذه الآيات التي هي  كالكواكب النورانية، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  ذُرِّيَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ   *  إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ  مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ   *  فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا  أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى  وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ   *  فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ  حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا  دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقًا قَالَ  يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  [آل عمران:33-37].درسنا  هذا، وعرفنا كيف اصطفى الله آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على  العالمين، وعرفنا عن حنة أم مريم وكيف تاقت نفسها للولد وكانت لا تلد،  فنذرت لربها أن يرزقها ولداً وتجعله له لا تأنس به ولا يخدمها، فتهبه لله  يعبد الله، كل ما في الأمر أن تلد ولداً، واستجاب الله، وحملت بـمريم، ومات  بعلها عليه السلام وولدت مريم، وسمتها مريم أي: خادمة الله، ما إن وضعتها  لفتها في قماطها، ثم بعثت بها إلى صلحاء بني إسرائيل، فأيهم يظفر بأن تتربى  هذه النذيرة في بيته، فاختلفوا وتنازعوا كل يريدها، ثم ألهمهم الله رشداً  وهو القرعة، ففاز بها زكريا بالقرعة، تدبير الله؛ لأن زكريا تحته خالتها  أخت حنة، ففاز بها زكريا، قال تعالى:  وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا  [آل  عمران:37]، زكريا عليه السلام سيأتي ما منَّ الله به عليه.                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المصنف غفر الله لنا وله: [هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات] أي: التي سمعنا تلاوتها.                                                                      

** إفضال الله تعالى على من يشاء من عباده                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ أولاً: بيان إفضال الله تعالى وإنعامه على من يشاء ]  من عباده، فالله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين  إفضال وإنعام وإحسان منه، وقد أنعم علينا وأحسن إلينا وآتانا ما لم يؤت  غيرنا، إلا أننا ناسون أو غافلون. اذكر ما أفضل الله عليك من الآلاء والنعم  لتشكره وتحمده وتقول: الحمد لله.                                                                      

** إثبات عبودية عيسى لله تعالى وحده                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ ثانياً: بيان أن عيسى عليه السلام ليس بابن لله، ولا  هو الله، ولا هو ثالث ثلاثة ] كما يعتقد النصارى [ بل هو عبد الله ورسوله،  أمه مريم ] عليها السلام [وجدته حنة وجده عمران من بيت شرف وصلاح في بني  إسرائيل ].أين فهوم النصارى وعقولهم؟ يسخر منهم اليهود ويستهزئون بهم  ويصورون لهم هذا التصوير الباطل؟! عيسى عرفنا أمه، مريم أمه عرفنا أباها  وأمها، فكيف يكون ابن الله؟ الذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون يحتاج إلى ولد؟! أين  زوجة الله؟! والتزوج يكون بالتجانس بالجنس، والله ليس كمثله شيء، فكيف  تكون له زوجة من البشر؟ أين عقول البشر؟ أين يهبطون؟ الحيوانات تفوقهم  وتعلو فوقهم، يسخر منهم اليهود، انتقموا منهم فحولوهم إلى وثنيين مشركين  يعيشون على عقيدة يسخر منها الإنس والجن.                                                                      

** استجابة الله تعالى لدعاء أوليائه                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ ثالثاً: استجابة الله تعالى لدعاء أوليائه ] أولياء  الله إذا رفعوا أكفهم إليه والله لا يردها صفرًا خائبة أبداً[ استجابة الله  تعالى لدعاء أوليائه كما استجاب لـحنة ورزقها الولد، وأعاذ بنتها وولدها  من الشيطان الرجيم ].أما قالت:  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ  [آل عمران:36]؟! فحفظ الله مريم حفظاً لا نظير  له.واذكروا لما جاء جبريل يريد أن ينفخ في كمها:  قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ  بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ تَقِيًّا   *  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا  رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ أَنَّى  يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا   [مريم:18-20]، هذه العذراء البتول، هذه مريم خادمة الله حفظها الله من أن  تذنب ذنباً بدعوة حنة أمها، وولدها عيسى كما علمتم لم يقارف ذنباً قط، حفظ  من؟ حفظ الله، وفي هذا يقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما من  مولود يلد أو يولد إلا ينخس الشيطان في خاصرته إلا ما كان من ابن مريم )،  استجابة الله لها.                                                                     

** مشروعية النذر واختصاصه بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [رابعاً: مشروعية النذر لله تعالى، وهو التزام المؤمن  الطاعة تقرباً إلى الله تعالى ].النذر مشروع لكن لمن؟ ليس لسيدي عبد القادر  .. مولاي إدريس.. رجال البلاد.. سيدي إبراهيم، لمن النذر؟ لله، إخوانكم  وآباؤكم وأجدادكم طيلة خمسة قرون أو ستة ما يعرفون النذر لله، ينذرون  للأولياء والصالحين، يا سيدي فلان إذا ولدت امرأتي ولداً أفعل لك كذا وكذا،  كأنهم لا يعرفون الله، إيه ما يعرفون، من عرفهم بالله؟ سلوهم، هل جلسوا  جلسة كهذه؟ والله ما كان، من أين يتعلمون؟ أيوحى إليهم؟ أهملهم الحكام  والمسئولون وأضاعهم العلماء فتاهوا في أودية الضلال، فهم ينذرون لغير الله،  لمن نذرت حنة لله وإلا لسيدها إبراهيم أو جدها إسحاق أو يعقوب؟ لمن نذرت؟  لله، إني نذرت لله، النذر أصله تملق وتزلف إلى الله عز وجل، لله علي أن  أصوم هذا الشهر بكامله، لم؟ ليحبني ليرضى عني ليقضي حاجتي، لله علي ألا  أنام بعد هذه الليلة أسبوعاً كاملاً أعبد الله في الليل، لم أتيت بهذا  النذر يا عبد الله؟ أتزلف إلى الله، أتقرب إليه ليحبني ويرضى عني ويحقق  ولايتي، أما أن ينذروا لسيدي فلان وفلان يشركون بالله غيره في عبادته  وتتعلق قلوبهم بغير ربهم؛ فما السبب؟الجهل، ما درسنا كتاب الله، نقرؤه على  الموتى فقط، ما درسنا سنة رسول الله، نقرؤها للتبرك بها لا للعلم ولا  للعمل، طيلة ثمانمائة سنة تقريباً، كيف نعلم؟ وإلى الآن هل أفقنا؟ هل  صحونا؟ مررنا الآن بقرب المسجد والأولاد يلعبون والأطفال والصياح بالألاعيب  كأننا في لندن أو في تشيكوسلوفاكيا؛ لأن أولئك أولادهم ونساؤهم وأطفالهم  لا يعرفون الله، آيسون قانطون، إذا فرغوا من العمل أو جاء يوم الراحة ماذا  يصنعون؟ يذكرون الله؟ ما عرفوه، ماذا يصنعون؟ يلعبون على البغال والحمير  والصياح والضجيج، هذه حالهم، فهل نكون نحن مثلهم؟نحن ننادي بأعلى أصواتنا:  أيها المسلمون إذا دقت الساعة السادسة ائتوا بنسائكم وأطفالكم إلى بيوت  ربكم، وتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة؛ لأنكم أمة ممتازة تتأهلون إلى السماء  واختراقها للنزول بدار السلام، لستم كاليهود ولا النصارى ولا المشركين،  ولكن كما قال الشاعر:لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياًولكن لا حياة لمن تنادينحن  ربانيون أولياء الله، إذا فرغنا من العمل الدنيوي الضروري للإبقاء على  حياتنا نفزع إلى بيوت ربنا نناجيه نتملقه نتعلم الهدى والسير إليه، فيقل  الشر والشره والطمع والتكالب على الدنيا والأوساخ والقاذورات والجرائم  والموبقات، قالوا بلسان الحال: لا لا. دعنا نلعب ونفرفش.أنا أبكي من هذه  البربرية، والله الذي لا إله غيره لن يستقيم أمر هذه الأمة إلا أن تعود إلى  هذا المنهج المحمدي، يوم ملكت كل شيء، لن تطيب ولن تطهر ولن تصفو ولن تكمل  ولن تسود ولن تسعد إلا أن تعود إلى منهج الله عز وجل، تملك ما تملك وتزداد  بعداً عن الله وهبوطاً إلى الحضيض، هل سنة الله تتبدل؟ هل أصبح الطعام لا  يشبع، تغيرت السنة؟ لا والله، أصبحت النار ما تحرق؟ تبدلت سنة الله؟ أصبح  الحديد لا يقطع؟ مستحيل، إذاً: فلن تصفو النفوس ولن تزكو الأرواح إلا على  الكتاب والحكمة، كيف نتلقى هذا؟ نتلقاه في بيوت الله من أولياء الله، إعراض  هكذا هيهات هيهات أن تكمل هذه الأمة أو تسعد وهي كل يوم تهبط إلى الحضيض،  والفتن تغشاها وتحل ديارها في الشرق والغرب، متى نفيق؟                                                                      

** فضل الذكر على الأنثى في النهوض بالأعمال والواجبات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ خامساً: بيان فضل الذكر على الأنثى في باب النهوض  بالأعمال والواجبات ]. تأسفت وتحسرت حنة :  رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا  أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  [آل عمران:36] هي لا تخبر الله، والله أعلم  بما وضعت، ولكن متحسرة:  وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى  [آل عمران:36]  ماذا تشغل هذه البنت؟ أرادت رجلاً يجاهد يؤم الناس يهدي البشرية، على الأقل  يصلح المسجد المقدس، لكن البنت ماذا تصنع؟ تتكلم مع الرجال حرام، كيف  تعمل؟ عرفت الحقيقة أم لا؟ ليس الذكر كالأنثى في باب التكاليف والنهوض  بالواجبات والقيام بالدعوة إلى الله، هذا وجه تحسرها؛ فلهذا في هذه الآية  بيان فضل الذكر على الأنثى في باب النهوض بالأعمال والتكاليف والواجبات.                                                                      

** جواز التأسف على فوات الخير                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ سادساً: جواز التحسر والتأسف ] كما تشاهدون نتأسف  ونتحسر ونبكي، جائز [ جواز التحسر والتأسف لما يفوت العبد من الخير الذي  كان يأمله ].ويرجوه ويريد أن يحققه، تأسفت حنة وتحسرت أم لا؟ كانت ترجو أن  يكون في بطنها ذكر فإذا به أنثى.   

** إثبات كرامات الأولياء                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ سابعاً: ثبوت كرامات الأولياء كما تم لـمريم في  محرابها ].كرامات الأولياء من يكرمهم بها؟ الله وليهم ومولاهم يعطيهم  العجائب، مريم في المقصورة في المحراب في المسجد يدخل زكريا بطعامها يجد  الملائكة سبقته فبين يديها الطعام والشراب،  أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا  [آل  عمران:37] يا مريم،  هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:37].جيش محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم في سرية سيف البحر خرجوا بمائة من التمر فأصبح قائدهم يوزع  عليهم تمرة تمرة في كل يوم، يلوكونها ساعة يمتصونها وتبقى النواة في  أفواههم، ورفعوا أيديهم فرمى الله تعالى إليهم بحوت لم تر الدنيا مثله على  ساحل البحر، أخذوا يأكلون اللحم ويستظلون تحت عظامه، آية الله وكرامته.و  خبيب مسجون في بيت بمكة أيامًا، المشركون حكموا عليه بالموت، قالوا لامرأة:  اتركيه عندك حتى نأخذه يوم يجتمع الناس، تدخل على خبيب فتجده يأكل العنب  في الشتاء، عجب هذا، خبيب استشهد أم لا؟ صلبوه، قتلوه على الأعواد خارج  الحرم، لما وضعوه على الأعواد جاءه رئيس مكة أبو سفيان رضي الله عنه في ذلك  الوقت فقال: اذكر محمدًا فقط هنا بسوء، سبه الآن نطلقك، اذكر آلهتنا فقط  والناس يتفرجون ويسمعون، اذكرها بخير الآن نطلقك لتعود إلى أهلك، قال: لا  أحب أن يشاك محمد بشوكة وتطلقونني، قال: إذاً اسمحوا لي أن أصلي ركعتين  أودع الحياة، فقالوا صل، لو كان جماعتكم اليوم أيها العرب والله ما يسمحون  له، إلا من رحم الله، نعم في ديارنا هذه، بل يطلبون منه أن يصلي أولاً  والحمد لله. صلى ركعتين وما أطال، خفف، لم؟ قال: خشيت أن تقولوا: خوفاً من  الموت يطول في الصلاة، ولولا هذا القول لكنت مددتها؛ لأني أناجي ربي.إذاً:  [ثبوت كرامات الأولياء كما تم ] ذلك [ لمريم عليها السلام في محرابها].                                                                      

** تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ ثامناً: تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ]  إثباتها وتقريرها [ إذ مثل هذه القصص لا يتأتى لأمي أن يقصه إلا أن يكون  رسولاً يوحى إليه ].مستحيل أن يتكلم عربي في مكة أو في يثرب أو في أي مكان  عن تاريخ بني إسرائيل قبل سبعمائة سنة، ثم لا يستطيع يهودي ولا نصراني أن  يرد كلمة، كيف يتم هذا؟ ممكن؟ مستحيل، إلا أن يكون وحي الله ينزل عليه، أو  ما فهمتم هذا؟كيف عرفت أن محمداً رسول الله؟ كيف شهدت على أنه رسول الله؟  بماذا؟ كيف يتحدث بهذه الأنباء، بهذه الأخبار الصادقة؟ من أين تأتيه؟ لولا  أنه وحي الله يوحى إليه، أكبر آية على نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله  قال:  نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ  [يوسف:3]،  وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ  أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ  [هود:120]؛ فلهذا قلنا:  تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ مثل هذا القصص لا يتأتى لأمي لا  يقرأ ولا يكتب أن يقصه إلا أن يكون رسولاً يوحى إليه. [ ولهذا ختمه بقوله:   ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ  [آل عمران: 44]. ذَلِكَ مِنْ  أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:44] أخبار الغيب العظيمة،  نُوحِيهِ  إِلَيْكَ  [آل عمران:44]، قولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة...)               * * 
           الآن مع هذه الآيات الأربع التي نريد دراستها إن شاء الله،  إليكم تلاوتها وتأملوا؛ لأنكم تدرسون كتاب الله والرحمة قد غشيتكم، يقول  تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا  رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ  سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ   *  فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ  يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقًا  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ   *  قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَقَدْ  بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللَّهُ  يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ   *  قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ  أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلَّا رَمْزًا وَاذْكُرْ  رَبَّكَ كَثِيرًا وَسَبِّحْ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ  [آل  عمران:38-41].قوله:  هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ  [آل عمران:38]،  بعض طلبة العلم يقولون: الشيخ لا يأتي بالتجويد، والتجويد لا يدع العوام  يفهمون وهو ليس بفريضة. ومقولة: (من لم يجود القرآن آثم) ما قالها رسول  الله ولا مالك بن أنس، ولكن معناها: اللحن في كلام الله حرام، (سبحانه)  يقول: سبحان، حرام عليه، لكن إذا نطق بالآيات كما هي على لغة العرب واضحة  بينة فلا حرج أبداً؛ لأن بعض الطلاب قد يقولون: الشيخ لا يجود القرآن،  فقطعنا عليهم الطريق فنحن نريد البيان والإفهام والتعليم.                               

** ذكر سبب دعوة زكريا وطلبه من الله الولد                                                                                                   * *
                                 هُنَالِكَ  [آل عمران:38] أين هذا؟ الله أكبر! لما وجد  زكريا مريم تأكل فاكهة الشتاء في الصيف وفاكهة الصيف في الشتاء: أين  الفواكه في هذا الصيف؟ قالت: من عند الله، قال: إذاً: ما هناك مستحيل على  الله، أنا كبير السن وامرأتي عاقر يعطيني إذاً، أليس قادرًا على أن يوقف  السنن أم لا؟أما أوقف النار على إبراهيم، نار أججت أكثر من أربعين يوماً  حتى علت السماء، ومع هذا لما صدر أمر الله:  يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا  وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]، لولا قوله:  وَسَلامًا   [الأنبياء:69] لمات بالثلج، لتحولت إلى ثلج كامل، أبطل هذه السنة أم لا؟  الحديد يقطع، وضع على عنق إسماعيل فهل قطع؟ ما قطع، أوقفه الله عز  وجل.إذاً: هنالك تنبه زكريا وهو رسول الله ونبيه، عرف أنه كبر سنه وامرأته  عقيم وهو عاقر، لكن لما شاهد أن السنن أوقفها الذي وضعها  هُنَالِكَ دَعَا  زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ  [آل عمران:38] سأله:  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ  ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ  [آل عمران:38].                                                                      

** توسل زكريا عليه السلام بأسماء الله تعالى وصفاته                                                                                                   * *
                                توسل إلى الله بماذا؟ بسيدي يعقوب.. بنبي الله إسحاق؟ توسل  بماذا؟ توسل بأسماء الله وصفاته إذ قال:  إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ  [آل  عمران:38]، تملقه بذكر هذه الصفة له، ما قال: رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة  بجاه نبيك وخليلك إبراهيم وهو جده.ونحن من أين جاءنا بجاه السيد فلان؟ من  الثالوث؛ ليصرفونا عن التوسل النافع ويحملونا على توسلات باطلة، لو تبقى  طول حياتك: اللهم إني أسألك بجاه فلان، أعطني بحق فلان، الملائكة تسخر منك،  بهلول أنت؟! تطالب بماذا؟ ما تعطى بهذه التوسلات، تعلم كيف تتوسل إلى  الله، قم في آخر الليل واغتسل والجو بارد وابك بين يدي الله وصل واطلب تعط،  أما أن تقول: أعطني بحق فلان فبمن تستهزئ؟يروى عن أبي حنيفة النعمان رحمه  الله: أن هذا من الكفر، والذي يتأمل وكل واع يفهم، بدل أن تقول: اللهم إني  أسألك من فضلك.. من جودك.. من كرمك، يا أكرم الأكرمين يا أرحم الراحمين يا  رب العالمين أعطني كذا؛ تقول: أعطني بحق فلان عليك! أعوذ بالله، من هذا  الذي له حق على الله؟ في الملكوت الأعلى وفي الأرض هل هناك من له حق على  الله، وما تستحي أن تقول له: إذا لم تعطني أنت أعطني من حق فلان؟ أعوذ  بالله، فهمتم هذا أم لا؟ علماء في هذه الأمة لما هبطت يعتقدون هذا  الاعتقاد، أعطني بحق فلان، أوما فهمتم؟أليس من الأدب أن تقول: أعطني من  فضلك أم لا؟ من إحسانك يا رب.. من جودك.. من كرمك، أما أن تقول: أسألك بحق  فلان؛ فالمعنى باللغة العامية: إذا لم تعطني من عندك أعطني من حق فلان  عليك، هذا يواجه به الله؟! يمسخ العبد ويكفر، ومع هذا يفعل ذلك الناس، إلى  الآن ما زالوا غافلين ونائمين.بم توسل زكريا؟ بقوله:  إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ  الدُّعَاءِ  [آل عمران:38] وقد دعوتك وأنت السميع فأعطني.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فنادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب أن الله يبشرك بيحيى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي  فِي الْمِحْرَابِ  [آل عمران:39] نادته الملائكة بصوتها وسمعه وفهمه؛  لأنهم نادوه بلغته التي يعيش عليها بين أمه وأبيه، الملائكة نادته وهو أين؟  في المقهى.. على سرير النوم؟ وهو قائم يفعل ماذا؟ يصلي، أين؟ أمام الناس؟  لا، في المقصورة؛ لأن المحراب في لغة بني إسرائيل البيت الملتصق بالمسجد،  انتبهتم؟ غرفة يصعد إليها بدرجتين عند المسجد تابعة له، يتعبد فيها  المتعبدون. فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي  الْمِحْرَابِ  [آل عمران:39]، ماذا قالت له؟  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ  بِيَحْيَى  [آل عمران:39].أول اسم وضع في الدنيا، لم تسمع البشرية باسم  يحيى هذا الأول وسموا أنتم بعده، يحيا لا يموت، فيه معنى الحياة،  أَنَّ  اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى  [آل عمران:39] والبشارة الكلمة السارة  المفرحة التي يتهلل لها البشر بالوجه والطلاقة.  ‏                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (مصدقاً بكلمة من الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                يبشر بماذا؟ بيحيى، ما وصفه؟  مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:39]مصدقاً، هو يصدق بكلمة من الله قد أنكرها غيره وهي  عيسى عليه السلام، عيسى من أسمائه: كلمة الله، لم سمي: كلمة الله؟ لأنه وجد  على غير سنن الولادة في البشر، وجد بكلمة الله: (كن) فكان، فسمي عيسى  بكلمة الله، يحيى يكبر إن شاء الله ويولد عيسى من مريم وينكر اليهود كلهم  ويكذبون ويقولون: زانية، وهو يصدق به، بشارة قبل أن تقع الأسباب كلها.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وسيداً)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقًا  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّدًا  [آل عمران:39] ويكون سيد الناس. هل  سيد يملك الناس؟ ما معنى سيد؟ (سيداً) معناها: أنه يدعو إلى الله، يهدي  البشرية، يزكي أرواحها، يهذب أخلاقها، يساعد على طيبة الحياة وسعادتها  بدعوته وكماله، إذ علمنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن من خدمك فقد ساد  عليك فقال: ( خادم القوم سيدهم )، من سيدنا؟ خادمنا، لم؟ لأننا احتجنا إليه  وافتقرناه وعجزنا وهو يسقينا ويطعمنا، ويوقف السيارة لنا عند بابنا، أصبح  سيدنا أم لا؟ أحببنا أم كرهنا.ومن هنا قيل لأحد الأعراب في قبيلة من  القبائل: بم ساد فيكم فلان يا بني عوف.. يا بني خالد.. بم ساد فيكم فلان  وأصبح سيدكم؟ قال: احتجنا إليه واستغنى عنا. وهذا هو السيد، أليس الله هو  السيد؟ ( إنما السيد الله )، ما وجه ذلك؟ الخليقة كلها مفتقرة إليه وهو  مستغن عنها غنى مطلقاً، ساد أم لا؟ سيد القوم خادمهم، من وضع هذه القاعدة؟  رسول الله، سيد الحكماء وأستاذهم، أوما فهمتم هذه؟الذي يخدمك هو سيدك،  فلهذا تطلق على العبد: سيدي خادمي، الله أكبر! إذاً: كيف ساد بني إسرائيل؟  بالدعوة والإصلاح والخدمة لوجه الله تعالى، ما هو كسول ولا جهول ولا ظالم  ولا طماع يأكل أموال الناس، عرفتم؟ بشره بأنه سيد.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وحصوراً)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا  [آل عمران:39] عازفاً عن  شهوات النساء والقاذورات وأوساخها، وليس معناه أنه لا يأتي النساء، بل  معصوماً ما يتلقاه ويقع فيه عامة الناس. ولهذا قال المفسرون في الحصور  أقوالاً كثيرة: منها: أنه كان معصوماً من الفواحش والقاذورات، وهو كذلك،  وليس معنى ذلك أنه ممنوع من تزوج النساء للإنجاب والزواج الحلال.  وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:39]نبياً ينبئه الله  وهو نبي ورسول أيضاً.وهل تسمعون عن عجائب بني عمكم اليهود؟ قتلوا زكريا  وقتلوا يحيى، شهيدان، والعرب والحمد لله ما قتلوا نبياً، والله ما قتلوا  نبياً، وأما اليهود فورد أن زكريا ويحيى قتلوهما وعيسى ادعوا أنهم صلبوه.  لما حاصرته الشرطة ليخرجوه ما خرج، دخل قائد الشرطة فألقى الله تعالى عليه  شبه عيسى كأنه هو، فاقتحموا وأخذوه وقيدوه باليدين وخرجوا به، وعيسى رفعه  الله من الروزنة، وصلبوا رئيس شرطتهم، والذي يشك يسأل النصارى: الصليب في  أعناقهم لماذا؟ وهذه من المهازل! إله رب يصلب ويقتل ويعلق صليبه في عنقه،  مجانين هؤلاء، عميان هؤلاء، ماذا أصابهم؟ الناس يعبدون حجرة لينتفعوا بها  مثلاً، أما هذا فمصلوب مقتول ويعطيك ويمنعك من الشر؟ أين يذهب بعقلك؟ من  فعل هذا بالنصارى؟ بنو عمنا اليهود، حولوهم إلى وثنيين، ما إن انتشرت دعوة  عيسى في الحواريين وخرجت من فلسطين إلى ضفاف شرق أوروبا ودخلت في بلاد  الروم، سبعين سنة فقط عبد النصارى الله عبادة شرعية ربانية، ما إن انتهت  السبعين حتى جاء أكبر قس شيطاني يهودي وادعى النصرانية ودخل معهم وأفسد  عليهم دينهم، وفعلوا هذا بنا، بدل ما كنا على مذهب رسول الله وأصحابه  أصبحنا مذاهب، كنا جماعة واحدة فأصبحنا جماعات، كنا دولة واحدة فأصبحنا  دويلات، من فعل هذا؟ اليهود، لم تعملون هذا يا بني عمنا؟ لأنكم سلبتمونا  السيادة والقيادة وفزتم بها، لن نسمح بها، هذا لنا ليس لكم، نجحوا أم لا؟  أما أوجدوا دولة بني إسرائيل وها نحن نعترف بها أم لا؟ نجحوا أم لا؟ نجحوا،  ولولا حماية الله لكنا الآن تحت أرجلهم، وهم قادرون على هذا لأننا نحن  مرضنا وهبطنا، نسينا الله وما عرفناه، أما ننزل إلى الأولياء والقبور؟  يكفي، لا إله إلا الله، من حول القرآن عن هذه المجالس الربانية إلى الموتى؟  أصابعهم وتخطيطاتهم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ونبياً من الصالحين)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:39].نبي ومن الصالحين أيضاً، هذه بشرى لكم، من هم  الصالحون؟ موكب من أربعة مواكب هو الأخير في آية من سورة النساء، يقول  تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   [النساء:69]، كم موكبًا؟ أربعة، هناك موكب خامس؟ لا، نبي صديق شهيد صالح،  قال أهل العلم: أتدرون من الصالح؟ الصالح من أدى حقوق الله كاملة لم يبخس  منها حقا ولم ينقصه، وأدى حقوق العباد كذلك كاملة لم يبخس ولم ينقص، ذلكم  العبد الصالح، والذي ينقص حقوق الله ويسرقها ويعبث بها لن يكون صالحاً،  والذي يأخذ حقوق الناس ولا يعترف بها لن يكون صالحاً، الصالح: من أدى حقوق  الله وحقوق عباده، ما نقص منها ولا بخس، ذلكم العبد الصالح، اللهم اجعلنا  منهم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَقَدْ  بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ  [آل عمران:40] تجاوز الثمانين أو المائة.  وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ  [آل عمران:40] والعقر هو القطع، عقر الناقة، كأن  التي ما تلد قطعت رحمها، أصبحت عاقرًا، عقرته فهي عاقر، عقر الناقة: قطع  عنقها.إذاً: كيف قال زكريا هذا؟تقول الأخبار السليمة الصحيحة: لما بشرته  الملائكة وهو يصلي جاءه أبو مرة، تعرفونه؟ إبليس: إيه يا زكريا! هذا  الشيطان يضحك عليك، ويبشرك بغلام كذا وكذا وأنت شيخ كبير وامرأتك عاقر، أين  يذهب بعقلك يا زكريا؟ يفعل إبليس هذا أم لا؟ أو ما يستطيع؟ أما فعله مع  الخليل أبي الأنبياء إبراهيم؟ لم ترمون الجمرات الثلاث؟ تلك مواقفه، لما  رأى إبراهيم الرؤيا بأن يذبح إسماعيل تقرباً إلى الله وتزلفاً، وخرج به  استقبله في جمرة العقبة: أين تذهب يا إبراهيم؟ تذهب بهذا الطفل تذبحه! حاشا  لله أن يأمرك بهذا، ما حاجة الله بذبح هذا الطفل أو الغلام، أمه تتحسر في  بيتها، كيف هذا؟ وعرف إبراهيم فرجم الشيطان، ثم مشى كيلو متر: يا إبراهيم!  أين يذهب بعقلك؟ تذبح ولدك؟ الله بحاجة إليه؟ راجع نفسك، هذه رؤيا منامية  من الشيطان. فرجمه، حتى الجمرة الثالثة تعرفونها أم لا؟ ثم آيس إبليس قنط،  وعرف أن إبراهيم صَلْب، وبالفعل تله للجبين ليذبحه، وإذا بنداء الله: يا  إبراهيم  قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [الصافات:105]،  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   [الصافات:107]، كبش لم تر الدنيا نظيره، اترك هذا وخذ هذا.فلا عجب أن  الشيطان جاء لزكريا يفتنه: هذا الذي ناداك شيطان فقط، أو جان من الجن،  أبداً ما هو بملك، من أين الملك؟ كيف هذا؟إذاً: هنا  قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى  يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ  قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:40]، هو راجع ربه  في ندائه ومناجاته.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزاً...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً  [آل عمران:41]  أعطني آية وعلامة كالشمس حتى أحرج العدو الذي يكذبني  اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً  قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ  [آل  عمران:41]، لن تستطيع أن تتكلم، ثلاثة أيام وهو يرمز، وذكر الله على لسانه  أعلى من صوته، لا إله إلا الله! يذكر الله: سبحان الله، الحمد لله، لا إله  إلا الله، الله أكبر، رب اغفر لي، رب ارحمني، ويعجز أن يقول: يا أم فلان  أعطيني الماء، والله ما يقدر، سبحان الله!  ليس هناك علامة وآية أكثر من  هذه  آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ  [آل عمران:41]  سوياً، في آية مريم:  ثَلاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا  [مريم:10]، انتبهتم؟   إِلَّا رَمْزًا  [آل عمران:41] يرمز بيده وبرأسه كذا كذا فيفهمون عنه، وذكر  الله ما ينساه؛ ولهذا قال العلماء: ذكر الله غذاء الأرواح، ما يستغني عنه  ذو إيمان أبداً، ولو كان الله يرخص في شيء لرخص فيه لزكريا، وأعظم من هذا  عندما تلتقي الصفوف وتقتحم خيل الله جيوش العدو في نفس الوقت الذكر لا يجوز  السكوت عنه؛ فلهذا لا يجوز السكوت عن ذكر الله إلا في حالة واحدة والعبد  على كرسي المرحاض يتغوط فقط، أما حين يمشي في السوق.. في الطيارة.. يسوق  السيارة.. يأكل دائماً يذكر الله، إلا في حال التبرز والتغوط يسكت، وانظر  كيف أذن له أن يذكر الله ليكون علامة على أنه قد وهبه الله هذا الولد.  قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ  [آل عمران:41] هي:  أَلَّا  تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلَّا رَمْزًا وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ  كَثِيرًا وَسَبِّحْ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ  [آل عمران:41].بالصباح  والمساء، (بالعشي والإبكار) عندكم أنتم في هذا شيء؟ اسمعوا الجائزة  المحمدية: ( من صلى البردين دخل الجنة )، ( من صلى البردين ) أي: صلاة  الصبح وصلاة العصر، ( دخل الجنة ) جائزة محمدية.(وسبح بالعشي) العصر،  (والإبكار) الصبح.معاشر المستمعين! نترك هذا إلى غد إن شاء الله، وصلى الله  على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.                                                             


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (10) 
الحلقة (151)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (18) 

*
*
اختار الله عز وجل مريم بنت عمران واصطفاها من بين نساء العالمين لتكون آية  للناس، وتحمل في جوفها آية أخرى ألا وهي عيسى عليه السلام الذي أوجده الله  دون أب، وقد بعث الله ملائكته إلى مريم ليبشروها بهذا الاصطفاء، ويرشدونها  إلى ما يؤهلها لاستحقاق هذا الاصطفاء، من الاطراح بين يدي الله، وتعفير  الوجه على عتبات فضله ورحمته، والانكسار بين يديه سبحانه وتعالى.                     

**أهمية الارتباط بالمسجد والجلوس فيه للذكر وسماع العلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سابق عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الخير واجعلنا من  أهله يا رب العالمين.وأزيدك
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (11) 
الحلقة (152)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (19) 


فضّل الله عز وجل مريم على نساء العالمين، وجعلها صديقة وكلمتها الملائكة،  إلا أنها لم تكن نبية كما يدعيه البعض، وإنما جعل الله من ذريتها نبياً وهو  عيسى عليه السلام، فهي كانت من أهل القرب من الله لطاعتها له وقنوتها بين  يديه وتضرعها إليه، واتصالها بربها بالوسيلة المتاحة لكل عباد الله  الصالحين وهي الصلاة.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )،  اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد انتهى بنا  الدرس إلى هذه الآيات، وقد درسنا بعضها في الليلة الماضية.تلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ   *  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ  يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ   *  إِذْ  قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ  مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ   *  وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:42-46].                               

** مجادلة نصارى نجران في شأن عيسى عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد  إلى أذهانكم أن هذه الآيات النورانية القرآنية نزلت في وفد نجران، ذلكم  الوفد المكون من ستين فارساً، قدموا من مدينة نجران جنوب مكة المكرمة  ليحاوروا الرسول ويجادلوه في شأن عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام، إذ النصارى من  ذلك العهد وإلى اليوم يؤلهون عيسى ويعبدونه مع الله، واختلفت عقيدتهم فيه،  فمنهم من يقول: عيسى ابن الله، ومنهم من يقول: إنه ثالث ثلاثة مع الله،  ومنهم من يقول: هو في حد ذاته إله، وهذا شأن من ضلوا الطريق، وهم والله  ضالون، وشهادة الله كافية، إذ قال تعالى لنا: سلوني، قولوا:  اهْدِنَا  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:6-7]،  فالمغضوب عليهم هم اليهود والله العظيم، والضالون منهم: النصارى، ضلوا  الطريق وتاهوا في متاهات عرفنا منها: أن عيسى عبد الله ورسول الله فألهوه  وجعلوه إلهاً، ومن عجيب فهمهم: أنهم يعتقدون أن اليهود صلبوا عيسى عليه  السلام، وهل الرب الخالق المدبر يصلب ويقتل؟ ويكرهون اليهود كرهاً عجباً  لأنهم قتلوا وصلبوا عيسى، والله يقول:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ  وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157].على كل حال جاء الوفد يجادل وإذا  بالحق جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه ينزل نيفاً وثمانين آية على رسوله الأمي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتقوم الحجة لله ورسوله على هؤلاء المشركين الكافرين  الضالين.  

** بشارة الملائكة لمريم عليها السلام بالاصطفاء وحثها على العبادة والقنوت لله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول الله:  وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [آل عمران:42]  اذكر يا رسولنا لهذا الوفد. وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:42] من أين للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا  العلم؟ وهو أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، وعاش في مكة أربعين سنة لم يعرف ما  الكتاب ولا الإيمان، من علمه هذا؟ الملائكة تقول لـمريم البتول العذراء أم  عيسى، مريم بنت من؟ عمران، أمها من هي؟ حنة. مريم تخاطبها الملائكة، مَن  مِن الملائكة؟ هذا جبريل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ  [آل عمران:42]  واختاركِ واجتباكِ لأمر عظيم، وهو أن يخرج منكِ عيسى عليه السلام، وطهركِ  من سائر الذنوب، فلن تقارف ذنباً أبداً كولدها استجابة لدعوة أمها، أمها  لما نذرت لله ما في بطنها ما كانت تدري أنه مريم، لكن قالت لما وضعتها  متحسرة متأسفة:  رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا  مَرْيَمَ  [آل عمران:36] أي: خادمة الله.  وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ  وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ  [آل عمران:36] فـمريم لم  تقارف ذنباً، طهرها الله، وولدها عيسى أيضاً لم يقارف ذنباً، طهره الله؛  لأن جدته قالت:  وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  [آل عمران:36]  وعيسى أحد ذريتها. وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل  عمران:42] أي: عالمي زمانها، فلم توجد امرأة أفضل من مريم في ذلك الزمان  أبداً، اختيار الله واصطفاؤه لها.وقالت الملائكة لها:  اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ  وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [آل عمران:43] لأن والدتها  نذرتها لله، لا ترى منها شيئاً ولا تنتفع منها بشيء، فلهذا أخذها زكريا  الكفيل بحق عليه السلام وتركها في المحراب في مقصورة في المسجد تعبد الله  فقط، لا هم لها إلا ذاك، والملائكة تشجعها وتقول: يا مريم! اقنتي، اعبدي  ربكِ واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين، فكانت تصلي مع المؤمنين في بيت المقدس وهي  في محرابها.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى هنا:  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:44]  ذلك الذي سمعتم من أمر حنة ونذرها وولادتها مريم وكفالة مريم  ذَلِكَ مِنْ  أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:44] الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله. نُوحِيهِ  إِلَيْكَ  [آل عمران:44] فأنت رسول الله، أنت نبي الله، كيف يوحي إليه بهذا  الغيب من العلوم والمعارف ولا يكون رسوله؟ مستحيل، هذا تقرير للنبوة  المحمدية، ولا ينكرها إلا كافر أحمق ضال أشبه بالمجانين؛ إذ نبوته أكثر من  الشمس سطوعاً وظهوراً، فكيف تنكر؟ والله ما ينكرها إلا ذو غرض هابط مادي  يريد البقاء على سلطانه أو مادته، آيات النبوة أكثر من ألف آية، كيف؟ يكفي  هذا:  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ  لَدَيْهِمْ  [آل عمران:44] أي: بين يديهم حاضرًا في مجلسهم وهم يقترعون  أيهم يكفل مريم، والزمن أكثر من حوالي سبعمائة سنة أو ستمائة سنة بين هذه  الأحداث وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  ‏                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم...)                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى له:  وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ  أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ  [آل عمران:44]، سبق أن عرفتم أن  حنة عليها السلام لما وضعت مريم لفتها في القماطة وبعثت بها إلى علماء  وصلحاء بني إسرائيل في المسجد ليكفلوا هذه النذيرة؛ لأنه لا حق لأمها فيها،  نذرتها لله، ما إن رآها أولياء الله صلحاء بني إسرائيل وعلماؤهم حتى تاقت  نفس كل واحد منهم وهشت روحه لأن تكون في بيته، فهذه نذيرة الله، إذاً:  فاختلفوا أيهم يظفر بها ويفوز. هل كنت يا محمد بن عبد الله - صلى الله عليك  وسلم - حاضراً معهم؟ من علمك إذاً؟ كيف عرفت هذا؟ إذاً: أنت رسول الله  يوحي إليك بهذه الأنباء والأخبار.  وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ  أَقْلامَهُمْ  [آل عمران:44] كيف يلقونها؟ قالوا: نستهم ونقترع، الذي تخرج  قرعته يأخذ هذه الفتاة، هذه النذيرة، فجمعوا أقلامهم التي يكتبون بها  التوراة، هذه الأقلام ليست كأقلامكم أيها الصحفيون والدجالون، هذه أقلام ما  تكتب إلا الحق ولا تكتب إلا ما هو رضا الله عز وجل، فهي صالحة إذاً لأن  تتحقق بها المعجزة، جمعوا أقلامهم ولا أدري كم هي بحسب عددهم، أقلام كانوا  يكتبون بها الحق، يكتبون أحكام الله، يأخذون من التوراة.إذاً: جمعوها  وألقوها قلماً بعد قلم في نهر الأردن والماء يسير، من وقف قلمه هو الذي  يأخذ مريم، باسم الله يلقي القلم، يدحرجه الماء ويمشي، ثم قلم ثان، وثالث  .. حتى رموا قلم زكريا فوقف في الماء، خذها يا زكريا، هل كان الرسول محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضراً في هذه الحادثة؟ لم يكن حاضرًا هو ولا أبوه ولا  جده ولا عمه، فكيف عرف هذا؟ بالوحي الإلهي، إذاً: هو رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، هذه آيات النبوة:  وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ  أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ  يَخْتَصِمُونَ  [آل عمران:44].  

** مشروعية القرعة                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن هنا كانت القرعة في شرع من قبلنا ونقلها الله إلينا،  فإذا اختلف اثنان في قسمة شيء قابل للقسمة يقترعونها، وكان النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم إذا أراد الخروج إلى الغزو والجهاد يقرع بين نسائه، فمن خرجت  قرعتها أخذها معه، والتي ما لها قرعة تبقى في بيتها مطمئنة. وَمَا كُنْتَ  لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا  كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ  [آل عمران:44].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا  مَرْيَمُ  [آل عمران:45] أي: اذكر لهذا الوفد الغافل الجاهل الضائع الضال،  اذكر لهم:  إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ [آل عمران:45] جبريل  عليه السلام هو الذي خاطبها، وجاء هذا من سورة مريم، مريم لها سورة كاملة؟  إي والله، ما بين الكهف وطه سورة مريم: وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ  إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا  *  فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ  دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا  بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ  كُنتَ تَقِيًّا   *  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ  غُلامًا زَكِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ  يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا   *  قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ  رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً  مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا   *  فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ  مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا   *  فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ  قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا   *   فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ  تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا   *  وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ  عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا   *  فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا  فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ  لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا   *  فَأَتَتْ  بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا  فَرِيًّا   *  يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا  كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا   *  فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ  نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا   *  قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ  اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي  مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا  دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا  شَقِيًّا   *  وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ  وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا  [مريم:16-33] قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ [مريم:34] أو يشكون.  هذه من سورتها عليها السلام، ونحن الآن في سورة آل عمران.قال تعالى:  إِذْ  قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ [آل عمران:45] يا خادمة الله  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ [آل عمران:45] بكلمة؟! ما هذه الكلمة؟ الجواب: هي قوله تعالى:  (كن) فكان. كان بكلمة التكوين أم لا؟ يسمى كلمة إذاً، هو كلمة.  بِكَلِمَةٍ  مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ [آل عمران:45] المسيح  كـالصديق، ومن معاني المسيح: الصديق أيضاً، عيسى هكذا سمته أمه، بل سماه  الله لها.  

** ذكر ما حبا الله تعالى به عيسى من فضل الوجاهة والقرب                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:45] أي:  ذو جاه في الدنيا حقاً في العرب والعجم، وفي الآخرة أيضاً ذو جاه.  وَمِنَ  الْمُقَرَّبِينَ  [آل عمران:45] إلى الله تعالى، والمقربون هم الطبقة  العالية الممتازة، ومن أراد أن يقف على ذلك فليستعرض سورة الواقعة؛ إذ قال  تعالى:  إِذَا وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ   *  لَيْسَ لِوَقْعَتِهَا كَاذِبَةٌ    *  خَافِضَةٌ رَافِعَةٌ  [الواقعة:1-3] متى؟  إِذَا رُجَّتِ الأَرْضُ  رَجًّا   *  وَبُسَّتِ الْجِبَالُ بَسًّا   *  فَكَانَتْ هَبَاءً  مُنْبَثًّا   *  وَكُنتُمْ أَزْوَاجًا ثَلاثَةً   *  فَأَصْحَابُ  الْمَيْمَنَةِ مَا أَصْحَابُ الْمَيْمَنَةِ   *  وَأَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ  مَا أَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ   *  وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  [الواقعة:4-11] عيسى من المقربين، الطبقة  الممتازة، أما أصحاب اليمين فعليهم السلام، ولكن المقربين فوق أصحاب  اليمين، عيسى من أي طبقة؟ من المقربين، بشرى لمريم بالولد وبجاهه العظيم  العريض الطويل في الدنيا والآخرة، وبمنزلته في دار السلام أنه من المقربين.                                                                      

** بيان ما أكرم الله تعالى به عيسى عليه السلام من تكليم الناس في المهد                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً:  وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ  [آل  عمران:46]، كيف يكلم الناس في المهد؟ ما المهد؟ المهد: سرير الطفل، سلوا  النساء يعلمنكم المهد ما هو، فراش يمهد للطفل، قد يكون من خشب، قد يكون من  حديد، قد يكون فقط من كتان وقماش، تمهده المرأة لطفلها وتهيئه قبل أن تولد،  أليس كذلك؟ تهيئه وتمهده قبل أن يكون مهداً. وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ  [آل عمران:46]، هل جرت سنة الله أن الأطفال يتكلمون؟ الطفل يزعق  كما هو معروف، أما أن يتكلم فهذا يحتاج إلى سنتين أو ثلاث، وهذا يكلم  الناس في المهد كلامًا ما هو بخاص بالأولياء، بالعلماء، بالأنبياء، بل يكلم  عامة الناس.                                                                      

** المعنى البلاغي في الاحتراس بذكر تكليم عيسى للناس في الكهولة                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَكَهْلًا  [آل عمران:46] أي: ويكلمهم وهو كهل. لم هذا  الاحتراس؟ لو لم يقل:  وَكَهْلًا  [آل عمران:46] لفهموا أن عيسى يموت وهو  صغير، لولا قوله تعالى:  وَكَهْلًا  [آل عمران:46] أيضاً لفهم أن عيسى يموت  وهو صغير، فقط يكلم الناس وهو في المهد وبعد ذلك يموت.إذاً: فلكي يطيب  خاطرها وتطمئن نفسها على أنه لا يموت وهو صبي، بل يكبر حتى يكتمل ويكلم،  وهنا اعلموا أن عيسى عليه السلام عاش ثلاثًا وثلاثين سنة، لما أكملها ودخل  في سن الكهولة رفع إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وهو والله هناك؛ لأن الصبا ينتهي  بالخامسة عشرة بالبلوغ ويدخل سن الشبيبة، يستمر سن الشبيبة إلى الثالثة  والثلاثين، فيدخل في الكهولة حتى يتجاوز الأربعين ويدخل في سن الشيخوخة، أو  تستمر الكهولة إلى الستين ويدخل سن الشيخوخة والكبر ثم الهرم ثم الوداع،  انتهت الحياة. فعيسى عليه السلام والله لينزلن من السماء، ويعيش فترة  الكهولة كاملة، ولما يصل إلى الشيخوخة ويكون صاحب ثلاث وستين سنة يموت كما  كان عمر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأين يدفن؟ غالب الظن أنه في  الحجرة الشريفة، الرسول ما أخبر بذلك، ولكن قال: ( كأني بابن مريم في فجاج  الروحاء يلبي: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً أو عمرة )، فإن مات فأي مكان يكون أفضل  مكان؟ هنا، ودليل آخر: الحجرة الآن بقي فيها قبر فقط، فيها القبور الثلاثة  الطاهرة: قبر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبر أبي بكر وقبر عمر ، وبقي  مكان قدر قبر فقط، لن يتأهل له غير عيسى، لا يتأهل له الملوك، ولا  الأولياء.. العلماء.. الأشراف، محفوظ بحفظ الله مدخر لعيسى عليه السلام.  هذا الكلام ما هو سياسة، هذا قاله أهل العلم من السلف، ونحن ما نجزم ولكن  نقول: ما دام أنه يحج ويعتمر ويأتي المدينة ويزور مسجد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فلو مات فأين يدفن؟ في البقيع؟ لا، لا ندفنه إلا في الحجرة،  فهذا المكان أليق به.إذاً: فهمتم سبب الاحتراس:  وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا  [آل عمران:46]؟ يكلمهم وهو طفل، ويكبر ويشب ويكلمهم  وهو كهل.                                                                      

** فضيلة عيسى عليه السلام بدخوله في عباد الله الصالحين                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:46] عرفنا نحن  الصالحين، ولكن ملايين من المسلمين ما عرفوا، لا يعرفون الصالح إلا الولي  الذي يدعى ويستغاث به ويذبح له ويعكف حول قبره وينقل إليه المريض، هؤلاء هم  الصالحون. تذكرون هذا أم لا تذكرون؟ من هم الصالحون؟ موكب من أربعة مواكب  في دار السلام، جاء بيان ذلك في القرآن العظيم، وبين تعالى الطريق الموصلة  إلى أن تكون مع مواكب الصالحين وهو في كلمة واحدة، اسمع عبد الله! اسمعي  أمة الله! يا من يرغب أن يكون مع الصالحين أطع الله والرسول فقط، إذ قال  تعالى في سورة النساء:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ   [النساء:69] أي: المطيعون  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69] أما أن تكون نبياً فهذا لا يطمع فيه أحد،  أغلق الباب وختمت النبوة بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مهما بلغت من الكمال لا  تطمعن في النبوة، لكن تريد أن تكون في المواكب الثلاثة؟ نعم. ما هو الموكب  الثاني؟ الصديقون، مريم والله منهم، أما قال تعالى:  وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ   [المائدة:75]؟ شهادة الله هذه أم لا؟ وأبو بكر الصديق من الصديقين أم لا؟                                                                       

** طريق تحقيق الصلاح ورتبة الصديقية                                                                                                   * *
                                من منكم يرغب أن يكون منهم؟ إن باب الله مفتوح فتحه الرسول  على مصراعيه؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عليكم بالصدق ) الزموه، لا  تفرطوا فيه، لا تتخلوا عنه، عليكم بالصدق في القول والعمل والتفكير والحياة  كلها، ( عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، والبر يهدي إلى الجنة )،  أما قال تعالى:  لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا  تُحِبُّونَ  [آل عمران:92]؟أعيد الكلام: يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  معلماً مربياً مزكياً للنفوس: ( عليكم بالصدق ) يا عباد الله! الزموه، لا  تفارقوا الصدق أبداً، إذا قلت أو عملت أو اعتقدت أو فكرت - حتى التفكير -  فالزم الصدق.( فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ) والله العظيم. ( والبر يهدي ) إلى  أين؟ ( إلى الجنة، ولا يزال الرجل -والمرأة كذلك- يصدق ويتحرى الصدق  -بعناية يطلبه- حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً ) .الآن تفضلوا، باب الله مفتوح،  من الليلة اصدق إذا قلت، اصدق إذا عملت، لا كذب ولا غش ولا تضليل ولا خداع،  واطلب الصدق بعناية، وتحراه طول كلامك وطول أعمالك، ولا تزال تصدق وتتحرى  الصدق حتى يكتبك الله مع الصديقين، فلان صديق من الصديقين، أما مريم فقد  شهد الله لها بذلك.وقول الله تعالى:  فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَبَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ وَكَذَّبَ بِالصِّدْقِ  [الزمر:32] من سورة الزمر حتى قال:   وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِالصِّدْقِ وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ   [الزمر:33] قال العلماء: هذه الآية تشير إلى أبي بكر الصديق . فالذي جاء  بالصدق من هو؟ رسول الله، والذي صدق به أول واحد؟ أبو بكر الصديق ، إذ ثبت  باليقينيات أن أول من أسلم من الفحول من الرجال هو أبو بكر الصديق ، وأول  من أسلم من نساء العالم هي خديجة بنت خويلد ، وأول من أسلم من العبيد  الأرقاء بلال بن رباح ، وأول من أسلم من الأطفال الصغار علي بن أبي طالب ،  ففازوا بالأولية والأسبقية.إذاً: أنتم الآن مخيرون، قولوا: إن شاء الله  نكون كلنا من الصديقين، فقط لا تكذب أبداً لا في قولك ولا عملك، ليكن الصدق  طبعك، لا تزال تطلب الصدق وتتحراه في حياتك حتى يسجل اسمك في ديوان  الصديقين، إذ هذا الحديث من أصح الأحاديث. ( عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي  إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال الرجل ) وكلمة (الرجل) ليس  معناها أن النساء لا يدخلن، فهذه مريم صديقة، وإنما لعلم الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم بآداب الفحول وأخلاقهم لا يذكر النساء بينهم، عرفتم؟ والدليل: هل  بيننا امرأة جالسة؟ أبداً، النساء وراء الستار، تلك منازلهن، والفحول هذا  هو منزلهم، فمن هنا يراعي الله عز وجل ورسوله آداب وأخلاق المؤمنين، ما  يقحم النساء في كل ميدان من الميادين؛ لأن الرجال لا يرضون بهذا، لم؟  لشرفهن.إذاً: قال: ( ولا يزال الرجل ) والمرأة كذلك.( يصدق ) في قوله وعمله  ( ويتحرى الصدق -ويطلبه- حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً ) حتى يفوز بالجائزة  المسماة بالصديقية ويصبح فلان صديقاً. إذاً:  وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي  الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:46] هل عرفتم من هم  الصالحون؟ بينا هذا وعرفه السامعون والسامعات، لكن إخوان لنا زائرون ما  عرفوا، من يرغب أن يكون من الصالحين؟ كلنا، يا راغبًا في أن تكون من  الصالحين! أد حقوق الله كاملة، لا تبخس ولا تنقص منها حقاً وأنت قادر على  أدائه، وأد حقوق الناس أبيضهم وأسودهم، كافرهم ومؤمنهم، أد حقوقهم وافية،  لا تنقص حقاً من حقوقهم يسجل اسمك في ديوان الصالحين، كـعبد القادر  الجيلاني ومولاي إدريس وسيدي العيدروس . عرفتم؟ أد حقوق الله التي أوجبها  عليك وأنت قادر على أدائها، وإذا عجزت فقل: رب عجزت سامحني، ما استطعت،  والله يسامحك ويعفو عنك. أد حقوق الناس، امرأتك، أولادك، جيرانك، إخوانك،  أي إنسان له حق عليك أعطه حقه، لا تستهن به ولا تحتقره ولا تحتل عليه، أد  حقوقه، وبذلك لا تزال هكذا حتى يأتيك القبول وتصبح في عداد الصالحين،  فالأولياء والأنبياء صالحون والله العظيم، والشهداء صالحون، والصديقون  صالحون، إذ كل المواكب تعود إلى أنهم من الصالحين،  وَأَدْخِلْنِي  بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [النمل:19].                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * * هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات:]                                                                      

** أولاً: فضل مريم عليها السلام وكونها ولية صديقة                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [أولاً: فضل مريم عليها السلام وأنها ولية صديقة ]،  ولكن هل هناك من يقول: مريم نبية؟ أي نعم. منهم من يقول: نبية؛ لأن جبريل  أرسل إليها والله يوحي إليها ويكلمها، فكيف لا تكون نبية؟ والجمهور من أئمة  الإسلام أن المرأة لا تنبأ؛ لأن النبي مأمور بإبلاغ الرسالة والنبوة،  والمرأة ليست متأهلة لأن تخاطب الرجال وتدخل في صفوفهم حتى تعلم  وتبلغ.إذاً: فهي ولية صديقة ولكن ليست نبية، وإن كلمها ملك وهتف بها  الملائكة كأم موسى، أما قال تعالى:  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ  أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا  تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي  [القصص:7]؟لتبقى النبوة والرسالة محصورة في الذين  يستطيعون البلاغ والبيان والتعليم، فيكفيها أن تكون صديقة ولية، والرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( كمل من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا  أربع ) من هن؟ آسية بنت مزاحم امرأة فرعون. سبحان الله! امرأة فرعون ولية؟  أي نعم. وحسبها أنه قتلها في المشنقة، آسية بنت مزاحم ، مريم بنت عمران ،  خديجة بنت خويلد ، رابعاً: فاطمة الزهراء بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. (  وفضل عائشة على سائر النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام )، سمت لأن رسول  الله يحبها، هذه بنت الصديق ، هذه أعلم نساء العالمين، أخذت معارف رسول  الله وكانت تفتي وراء الستار، ويأتي كبار الصحابة يسألونها وتعلمهم، من لم  يحب عائشة ما أحب رسول الله، ومن لم يحب رسول الله كافر عليه لعنة الله  والملائكة والناس أجمعين. تعرفون من عائشة هذه؟ هذه بنت أبي بكر الصديق  .إذاً: من هداية الآيات كما سمعتم: [ فضل مريم عليها السلام وأنها ولية  صديقة، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها من كمل النساء، ففي الصحيح:  ( كمل من الرجال كثير ولم يكمل من النساء إلا آسية امرأة فرعون ومريم بنت  عمران، وإن فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام ) ].وفي  رواية أخرى: ( وخير نساء العالمين أربع: مريم بنت عمران وآسية امرأة فرعون  وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أما أمي وأمك  فإن شاء الله صديقة ولية، أمهاتنا وليات أم لا؟ كل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي،  وإذا لم يكن وليًا الله ماذا يكون؟ يكون عدوًا لله؟ إذاً: هل يوجد من  المؤمنين عدو لله؟ لا أبداً، كل مؤمن تقي فهو لله ولي، ولو لم تظهر  الكرامات على يديه، المهم أن يكون مؤمناً صادق الإيمان تقياً لم يفجر ولم  يفسق ولم يخرج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، وإن زلت قدمه وفجر يوماً أو فسق عاد  وغسل وطاب وطهر بتوبته.                                                                      

** ثانياً: أهل القرب هم المطيعون القانتون                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ ثانياً: أهل القرب من الله هم أهل طاعته القانتون له  ] من هم أهل القرب من الله القريبون من الله؟ أهل الطاعة القانتون له؛ لأن  هذا مأخوذ من قوله تعالى:  يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي  وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [آل عمران:43]، فمن أراد أن يقرب من الله  فالله يقول: ( من تقرب إلي شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً ) أليس كذلك؟ تقرب إلى  الله ولو بخفض صوتك، لا ترفع صوتك على المؤمنين، تقرب إلى الله ولو بشوكة  تجدها في طريق المؤمنين، أبعدها عنهم، تقرب إلى الله ولو بلقمة تضعها في في  جائع من المؤمنين، القرب إلى الله سهل جداً، قم صل ركعتين وابك، تقرب إلى  الله عز وجل، واقرءوا لذلك أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ولا يزال  المرء يتقرب إلى الله حتى يحبه ) فإذا أحبك نم فالمخاوف أمان.                                                                      

** علامات معرفة حصول الولاية ومحبة الله تعالى للعبد                                                                                                   * *
                                أهل الحلقة يعرفون من هم أولياء الله؟ من هم؟ هم المؤمنون  المتقون، كل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي.وأخرى أيضاً: من منكم يعرف أن الله يحبه  أو لا يحبه؟ من يرغب في أن يعرف أن الله يحبه؟ كلنا يرغب. وهل يوجد بينكم  من يحبه الله؟ أي نعم. وكيف لا؟ إذاً لماذا نصوم ونصلي؟ لماذا نحن عاكفون  هنا؟ نريد أن يحبنا أم لا؟ من لم يحبه الله خسر خسراناً أبدياً.إذاً:  العلامة هي أن تنظر: فإذا ما كنت تستطيع أن تسمع السوء والباطل والمنكر  والكذب والحرام فهذه خطوة إلى حب الله.ثانياً: إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع أن تنظر  إلى ما حرم الله عليك فهذه علامة أن الله قد أحبك، إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع أن  تنطق بكلمة مما يغضب الله؛ فهذه علامة أنك محبوب، إذا أصبحت لا تستطيع أن  تتناول بيدك أو تعمل بها أي شيء يغضب الله؛ فهذه علامة أنك محبوب، إذا  أصبحت لا تستطيع أن تمشي خطوة ولا خطوتين ولا عشرًا في طريق غضب الله اعلم  أنك محبوب، واسمعوا الخبر الصادق، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رواية  البخاري عن أبي هريرة -والحديث قدسي شريف-: ( يقول الله تعالى: من عادى لي  ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) الذي يعادي ولياً من أولياء الله أعلن الله الحرب  عليه، فليحمل سلاحه.( وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضته عليه )  التقرب إلى الله أي: طلب القرب من الله بفعل الفرائض أعظم شيء، بنص كلامه  تعالى، ( وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضته عليه، ولا يزال العبد  يتقرب إلي ) أي: يطلب القرب مني بالعبادات والصالحات( حتى أحبه ).إذا كنت  عسكريًا فهل تكون عقيداً أو عميداً في يوم واحد؟لا بد من التأخر، تعمل  وتعمل في مراحل حتى تصبح عميداً أو جنرالاً، فبعض الرجال يصل إلى هذا في  أربع سنوات، وبعضهم في سبع سنين، وبعضهم يمكث عشرين عامًا وهو عُسكري ما  تقدم، عشرين سنة ما تقدم، فكذلك الولاية، فبعض الناس من سنة واحدة وهو ولي  لله، أقرب الناس إلى الله منا؛ لأن الله قال: ( وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي  بالنوافل حتى أحبه )، فما ندري: في عام أو عامين أو عشرة أو خمسين سنة؟  المهم أن تتقرب إلى أن يحبك الله، فإذا أحبك فما علامة حبه لك؟ هو هذا: (  فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش  بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، ولئن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنّه،  ولئن استنصرني لأنصرنّه، وما ترددت في شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض روح  عبدي؛ يكره الموت وأكره مساءته ) .الآن عرفنا المحبوبين لله، إذا صدقك  صديقك وقال: والله ما نستطيع أن نسمع الباطل، إذا تحدث الناس أقوم أنا، ما  نستطيع أن ننظر إلى ما حرم الله، كأنما لهب النار في وجهي، ما نقوى على أن  ننظر إلى امرأة لا تحل لنا، ما نقدر على أن نلطم مؤمنًا بكف، يدي ملكها  الله، ما نستطيع أن نمشي خطوة واحدة إلى منكر أو إلى باطل، ما نقوى، ما  نستطيع سماع الحرام، لم؟ لأن الله ملك هذه الآذان: ( كنت سمعه الذين يسمع  به ) ، وهل الله يستخدم سمعه في ضده؟! حاشا لله، يستعمل الله هذا البصر  الذي ملكه ليشيع الباطل والزنا؟! لا، وهكذا أيما واحد منا - معشر المستمعين  والمستمعات - أصبح لا يقدر على أن يسمع باطلاً ولا أن ينظر إلى حرام ولا  أن يتناول منكراً أو حراما، ولا يمشي إلى باطل؛ فليعلم أن الله قد أحبه، هل  هناك أوضح من هذا الطريق؟                                                                      

** ثالثاً: الصلاة سلم العروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ثالثاً: الصلاة سلم العروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى]، كيف  هذا؟سبحان الله! توضأ وتطيب وقف بين يدي الله، الله أكبر! أنت مع الله،  اخترقت الملكوت كاملاً وأنت تتكلم مع الله.والله تعالى أسأل أن يحقق لنا  ذلك؛ إنه وليه والقادر عليه.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (12) 
الحلقة (153)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (2) 

الله عز وجل هو خالق الخلق، لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء،  ولا يخفى عليه شيء في كونه الفسيح، فهو يصور عباده في أرحام أمهاتهم كيف  يشاء، ويعلم ما سيكسبه كل واحد من عباده طيلة حياته، وما ستئول إليه  نهايته، ومصيره في الآخرة، فهو العليم بعباده، ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف  الخبير.                     

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن الكريم رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء إنك ولينا! ها نحن في فاتحة  سورة آل عمران، وهي السورة الثالثة من كتاب الله، سبقتها البقرة والفاتحة،  وهذه السورة مدنية، والسور المكية ما نزلت في مكة والمدنية ما نزلت  بالمدينة. وهناك ضابط آخر: ما نزل بعد الهجرة فهو مدني، وما نزل قبل الهجرة  فهو مكي.والذي أرى هنا: أن السورة المكية تعالج العقيدة وتضع لها قواعدها  وأسسها، وأما السورة المدنية فإنها بالإضافة إلى العقيدة تقرر الأحكام  الشرعية، وتبين الحلال والحرام، وتبين الواجبات والمتطلبات لهذه الحياة. من  عجيب هذه السورة المدنية: أن آخرها نزل قبل أولها. كيف ذلك؟ القرآن مكتوب  في اللوح المحفوظ في الإمام المبين وينزل بحسب الأحداث والمتطلبات، فينزل  آيات.. أحياناً تنزل آية واحدة ويقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  لكتبة الوحي: ضعوها عند كذا في مكان كذا فيكتبونها، حتى إذا انتهت السورة  ختمت، وقد يبدو لهم أن السورة قد كملت وتأتي آيات فيؤمرون بكتابتها بين كذا  وكذا. ومن هذا: أن حوالي ثمانين آية من سورة آل عمران نزلت في وفد نجران  كما علمنا، ووفد نجران وفد في سنة الوفود في السنة التاسعة للهجرة، وآخر آل  عمران نزل في أحد، وأحد كانت في السنة الرابعة أو الثالثة. إذاً: أول هذه  السورة متأخر النزول وأولها متقدم. ولا تحفلوا بهذا كثيراً فإنما هو مزيد  علم فقط.                               

 معنى قوله تعالى: (الم)                                                                                                    
                                هذه السورة مفتتحة بقول الله عز وجل بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  الم  [آل عمران:1]. فماذا عرفنا  وعلمنا عن فواتح السور؟ الجواب: علمنا أن هذا من المتشابه، فيفوض أمر فهمه  إلى الله، فقل: الله أعلم بمراده به، الله أعلم بمراده من هذا اللفظ،  وستأتي الآية التي انتهينا إليها في الدرس الماضي وهي: أن القرآن الكريم  منه المحكم ومنه المتشابه، والمتشابه لا يعلمه إلا الله،  وَالرَّاسِخُونَ  فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا  [آل  عمران:7]، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إذا رأيتم الذين يتبعون ما  تشابه منه فأولئك الذين سمى الله فاحذروهم)، يبتغون تأويله من أجل الفتنة  فاحذروه.                                                                      

 فوائد الحروف المقطعة في فواتح السور                                                                                                    
                                هناك لطيفة ثانية وهي أن لهذه الحروف حكمتين ذكرناهما ولكن  لا بأس أن نذكرهما مرة ثانية:الأولى: أن هذه الحروف بهذه الصيغة وهذا  واللحن هذا الجرس ما كان معروفاً عند العرب، وهم أهل اللسان، أهل اللغة،  أهل البيان، والقرآن نزل بلسانهم لكنهم لم يكونوا يسمعون:  كهيعص  [مريم:1]  أبداً، هذا الصوت ما سمعوه أبداً،  المر  [الرعد:1]،  طسم   [الشعراء:1].إذاً: لما كانوا معرضين عن سماع القرآن وكانوا يسدون آذانهم  حتى لا يسمعون، بل صدر أمر حكومي في مكة من رئيس مكة أبي سفيان : ممنوع على  المواطن أن يسمع قراءة القرآن. لم؟ حفاظاً على معتقد الشعب، حفاظاً على  وحدته، هذه الدعوة تريد أن تزلزله وتزعزعه. إذاً: ممنوع سماع القرآن، وإذا  قدر لك وقرأ رسول الله أو فلان فاصرخ بأعلى صوتك حتى لا يتسرب صوته إلى  سمعك.ذكر الله عنهم هذا في سورة فصلت إذ قال:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَغْلِبُونَ  [فصلت:26]،  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَسْمَعُوا  لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ  [فصلت:26] باللغو والكلام الباطل،  عندما يقرأ أبو بكر أو فلان أو فلان الغوا فيه؛  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ   [فصلت:26] فتبقى لكم عقيدة الشرك والباطل. من زين هذا لهم؟ إنه أبو مرة عدو  الإنسانية إبليس، هو الذي يخترع هذه الاختراعات ويوسوس بهذه الوساوس!فلما  كانوا معرضين عن سماعه شاء الله أن ينزل فواتح بعض سور القرآن بهذه الحروف،  فإذا سمع الذي لا يريد أن يسمع:  حم   *  عسق  [الشورى:1-2]، اضطر إلى أن  يصبر، فلا بد يسمع ليعلم ما بعد هذا، فهذا شيء جديد، ونغم لم يسمعه، فلما  يسمع يتسرب النور إلى قلبه. هذه فائدة جليلة وعظيمة من فواتح السور عرفها  المؤمنون.ثاني فائدة:: لقد عقد أهل مؤتمراتهم في دار ندوتهم وقالوا وقالوا،  قالوا: هذا سحر، وقالوا في صاحبه: مجنون، وقالوا: هذا كلام الكهنة، وغير  ذلك مما قالوه ظلماً وعدواناً؛ حتى لا يقتنع مواطن بأن هذا وحي الله  وكلامه، فيؤمن ويدخل في رحمة الله، فرد الله عليهم بقوله تعالى:  هَلْ  أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ   *  تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى  كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ   *  يُلْقُونَ السَّمْعَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ  كَاذِبُونَ   *  وَالشُّعَرَاءُ يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ   [الشعراء:221-224]، فأبطل دعوى: أن محمد شاعر. أين الشعر؟ وأبطل أنه كاهن  تتنزل عليه الشياطين، فأبطل الله هذه بالمرة، فقال لهم:  هَلْ  أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ  [الشعراء:221] الجواب:   تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ  [الشعراء:222]، ذاك الكذاب الذي  يقلب الحقائق ويبطل الحق ويحق الباطل. (الأثيم): المغموس في الإثم من  الخمر.. القمار.. الباطل.. الكذب، هذا الذي تهيأ لأن تنزل عليه الشياطين؛  لأنه أصبح مثيلاً لهم، أخاً من إخوانهم، أما صاحب القلب الطيب والروح  الزكية فلا تستطيع الشياطين أن تستقر فيها، فهم ينزلون في المراحيض  والمزابل والقمائم والحشش، فإذا كان القلب خبيثاً يستقر إبليس وينزل فيه  وكأنه قصر، وأما إذا كان القلب طيب ورائحته زكية فلا يستطيع. افتتح الله  نيفاً وعشرين سورة بهذه الحروف وكأنما يقول لهم: إن هذا القرآن المعجز الذي  تحداكم منزله على الإتيان بمثله.. بعشر سور.. بسورة واحدة، فحزنتم وبكيتم  وما استطعتم، هذا الكلام الإلهي مؤلف من هذه الحروف:  حم  [الشورى:1]،  ق   [ق:1]،  يس  [يس:1]،  طه  [طه:1]،  ص  [ص:1]،  ن  [القلم:1]، فألفوا مثله  أنتم! إن كنتم تدعون أن هذا ليس كلام الله فأتوا بمثله، فهذه ليست بحروف  أعجمية، وإنما هي حروف لغتكم:  الم  [البقرة:1]،  ص  [ص:1]، فألفوا من هذه  الحروف كلاماً آخر وحادوا الله به إن استطعتم! ويشهد لهذه اللطيفة في  الغالب: أنه ما ذكرت الحروف إلا ذكر القرآن بعدها :  ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي  الذِّكْرِ  [ص:1]،  ق وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ  [ق:1]،  المر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  الْكِتَابِ  [الرعد:1]،  الم   *  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ   [البقرة:1-2]، من هذه الحروف يتألف هذا القرآن، فألفوا مثله، أو اسكتوا  وطأطئوا رءوسكم وقولوا: آمنا بالله!والآن أتباع هؤلاء يحاربون الدعوات  الإسلامية ويقفون في وجهها، وما حوربت دعوة أكثر من دعوة محمد بن عبد  الوهاب ، فقد حوربت في الشرق والغرب بالأباطيل والتراهات، مع أنه رحمه الله  ما زاد على أن قال: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له). ولكم كل من كان  يرأس جماعة أو يأكل على حسابهم لا يسمح لهذا الدين الصحيح أن يتغلغل في  جماعته، ورجال الكنيسة من النصارى أكثرهم يعرف أن هذا هو دين الله وأنهم  كفار، ولكن المنصب الذي نصب عليه يجعله لا يتخلى عن هذا الدين الباطل ولا  يتنازل عنه أبداً.                                                                     

 معنى قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو)                                                                                                    
                               يقول الله:    اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ  [آل عمران:2]. (الله) لفظ الجلالة مبتدأ أخبر عنه:  لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:2]. (الله) هذا الاسم العلم على ذات الرب تبارك  وتعالى، هذا الاسم اسم الله إذا ذكر الله عرفت ذات الله التي أوجدت كل  موجود ودبرت كل أمر في السماء والأرض منذ أن أوجد الله الكائنات! الله الذي  خلقك في رحم أمك! الله الذي جاءك بالشمس لتكتسب الحرارة والدفء منها! الله  الذي به نطقنا وبه نظرنا وبه قمنا وقعدنا، ولولاه ما كنا فلا إله إلا  هو!ما معنى:  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:2] في لغة العرب؟أولاً:  الإله هو المعبود، فكل ما عبد يطلق عليه اسم إله في لسان العرب، سواء كان  في لغة الحجاز أو تميم، فكلمة (إله) معناها: معبود، سواء كان كوكباً أو كان  حجراً أو كان إنساناً أو حيواناً، فلفظة (إله) معناها: معبود، فلما تقول:  (لا إله) أي: لا معبود (إلا الله).أين جاء ذكر (إله) بمعنى معبود في لسان  العرب من القرآن الكريم؟ جاء من سورة  إذ قالوا في اعتراضهم:  أَجَعَلَ  الآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ  [ص:5]، هذه قولة  رجالات قريش وصناديدها قبل أن يهلكوا في بدر،  قالوا:  أَجَعَلَ الآلِهَةَ  إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ   *  وَانطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ  مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا  لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ  [ص:5-6]! إي والله عجب! دفاع قوي وحماس! علام يدافعون؟  على باطل ألفوه، عاشوا عليه ورضعوه من ثدي الأم، فلا يستطيعون أن يتخلوا  عنه أبداً! هذا هو العجب!  أَجَعَلَ الآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا  [ص:5]،  كلها صبغها بصبغة واحدة؟ جعل الإله واحداً! فهنا أسمع الله وفد نجران  الصليبي النصراني قوله:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:2]، لا  عيسى ولا مريم ولا روح القدس.. ولا أحد غيره سبحانه، فزلزلت أقدامهم، إذا  جاءوا يجادلون رسول الله ويحاورونه يريدون أن يقنعوه أن عيسى إله مع الله.  هذا الوفد كان يتألف من ستين فارساً نزلوا بالمدينة، ولم يمن بالمدينة  فنادق ولا شقق، ولكن وزعهم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم على أصحابه واحداً  واحداً، وهم من كبار علماء النصارى ورجالهم، جاءوا يجادلون الرسول ليقنعوه  أن عيسى ابن الله! من أعظم الخرافات أن يكون الإله خلق في بطن امرأة اسمها  مريم ويصبح هو الله أو ابن الله! فهذا المعتقد انتهى، ولكنهم الآن يتغنون  ويبذلون المليارات في سبيل نشر هذا الباطل! كيف يعقل أن يكون الرب مخلوقاً  أمه مريم، وخرج من بطنها ومات أو يموت وكان عدماً ويصبح هو الرب؟ ولكن  النصارى يزعمون ذلك، ويقولون: الأقانيم ثلاثة: الأب، والابن، وروح القدس،  ويسمعون ذلك ويقبلونه؛ لأنهم مسحورون بالمادة، مع عرفوا معنى لا إله إلا  الله ولم يخالط التوحيد قلوبهم!                                                                     

 معنى قوله تعالى: (الحي القيوم)                                                                                                    
                                قال الله:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  [آل  عمران:2] الحياة الأبدية الأزلية، كان ولم يكن شيئاً! يقول الإمام البخاري  في كتاب الأنبياء: (باب: كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره) فهو سبحانه الحي  الحياة الأزلية التي لم تسبق بعدم، والأبدية التي لا يلحقها عدم. هذا هو  الحي.والحياة تستلزم السمع والبصر والقدرة..  وغير ذلك من الصفات، ويدلك  على ذلك: قوله:  الْقَيُّومُ [آل عمران:2]، فالقيوم أعظم من القائم،  فالقائم على الأسرة فلان، والقائم على البلاد فلان، ولكن الله هو القيوم  على كل ذرات الكون وموجوداته، الله هو القائم عليها، ولولا قيوميته لتصادمت  الكواكب واحترقت وانتهى الكون، فلو تقترب الشمس من الأرض درجة واحدة أو  تهبط لاحترق الكون كله! فمن هو القائم عليها؟ إنه القيوم سبحانه! وقد جاء  في سورة الكرسي:  لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ [البقرة:255]! وقد قيل  لموسى أو أحد الأنبياء: كيف لا ينام الله؟ فقال: خذ هذا الكوب وضعه بين  يديك ولا تنم طول الليل. فسهر حتى أخذ النوم يراوده والكوب في يديه فسقط  الكوب وتحطم. فقال له: لو كان الله ينام لخرب العالم منذ الآلاف السنين!                                                                                                       

التحدي العظيم بإنزال القرآن الكريم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يقول الله تعالى:  نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  [آل  عمران:3]. نزل عليك يا رسولنا يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، نزل عليك  الكتاب الفخم العظيم الجليل. القرآن عظيم جليل؟ إي والله، يدلك على جلالته  وعظمته أن الله تحدى البشرية من الجن والإنس على الإتيان بكتاب مثله  فطأطئوا رءوسهم وفشلوا:  قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى  أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ  كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا  [الإسراء:88] أي: ناصراً ومعيناً.  وأما العرب فتحداهم بسورة فقط، والله ما استطاعوا! وإلى اليوم أيضاً باب  التحدي مفتوح!  ‏                                

 الفرق بين (نزّل) و (أنزل)                                                                                                    
                                لم قال الله (نزّل) ولم يقل: (أنزل) عليك الكتاب؟ هل هناك  فرق بين (نزَّل) و(أنزل)؟ نعم، هناك فرق. (أنزله)، أي: جملة واحدة.  و(نزله). أي: تدريجاً آية بعد آية وسورة بعد سورة وحكماً بعد حكم في ظرف  ثلاثة وعشرين سنة، أما (أنزله) فجملة واحدة كما أنزل التوراة والإنجيل، أما  القرآن فقد نزله تنزيلاً.قال:  نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  [آل  عمران:3]. فقرر التوحيد، وقرر نبوة محمد ورسالته، وكأنما الآية تقول: (لا  إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله)، يا معشر النصارى اكفروا بصليبكم وآمنوا  بالإسلام، فهذا نبيه ورسوله، فأبطل دعواهم. نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  بِالْحَقِّ  [آل عمران:3] فلا يفارقه أبداً، وكله حق، ليحق به الحق ويبطل  الباطل.                                                                      

 تصديق القرآن بالكتب السماوية من قبله                                                                                                    
                                يقول الله:  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  [آل  عمران:3]. معنى: (مصدقاً)؟ أي: القرآن مصدق. (لما بين يديه) أي: لما أمامه  من الكتب التي تقدم نزولها على رسل الله. وهذا التصديق له دلالته، فلو كان  القرآن كلام إنسان كما قالوا: محمد عاش في صحراء حارة صهرت ذهنه وفاضت روحه  بهذا الكلام، فلو كان ليس كتاب الله لأخذ يطعن في الكتب السابقة ولا  يوافقها، ويعلن عن بطلانها، ولا يرضاها! فلو كان القرآن ليس بكلام الله ما  كان ليشيد بالكتب السابقة ويثني عليها ويعترف بها. فهذا دليل عقلي منطقي،  فما دام يصدق بالكتب السابقة ولا ينفيها ولا يبطلها فهذا كلام الله.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل)                                                                                                    
                                يقول الله:  وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ  [آل  عمران:3]، ما قال: (ونزل التوراة والإنجيل) بل قال: (وأنزل التوراة  والإنجيل)، أي: الذي نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق أنزل أيضاً التوراة على موسى  والإنجيل على عيسى عليهما السلام، فالتوراة نزلت جملة واحدة وكذلك الإنجيل،  فالتوراة قيل عربيها: الشريعة، والإنجيل قيل معناه العربي: التعليم، ولا  حرج، فهما كتابان منزلان من عند الله عز وجل، إلا أن اليهود كالنصارى  أفسدوا كتاب الله بما أضافوا فيه من حواش وتفسيرات وتأويلات كما شاءوا،  وغطوا الأصل موجود، وأخذوا يفسرون كلام الله بحسب أهوائهم وشهواتهم  ومصالحهم، ويؤولون كلام الله الصحيح، وخاصة في صفات محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم ونعوته؛ حتى لا يؤمنوا به. اسمعوا عيسى مع بني إسرائيل:  لَقَدْ  كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي   [المائدة:72]، (يا بني إسرائيل) يا أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم!   اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72]. هذه كلمة قالها عيسى بن مريم  عبد الله ورسوله، قال في ملأ من بني إسرائيل وهو يدعوهم إلى الله:   اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  [المائدة:72] أنا عبد وأنتم عبيد،  والرب واحد، إلهي وإلهكم واحد  إِنَّهُ  [المائدة:72] والله  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ  [المائدة:72] غيره في عبادته  فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  الْجَنَّةَ  [المائدة:72]، فالجنة دار السلام ممنوعة عن المشركين ومحرمة  عليهم؛ لأن المشرك بخس حق الله وأعطاه لمن لا يستحقه متحدياً ربه معرضاً  عنه، يلعب بشرائعه وأحكامه؛ لأن الحياة كلها علتها وسر وجودها هي أن يعبد  الله وحده، أراد الله أن يعبد فأوجد هذا الكون وهذه المخلوقات، فالله عز  وجل خلق الجنة وخلق النار وراء هذا الكون وخلق هذه الأكوان وخلق الإنس  والجان لشيء واحد وهو أن يذكر ويشكر، والعبادة كلها ذكر وشكر، ما خرجت  عنهما، فكان صرف تلك العبادة التي خلق الله الخلق وخلق الحياة كلها من  أجلها مسخ وشرك بالله العظيم.                                                                      

 أعظم الذنوب الشرك بالله                                                                                                    
                                إن المتأمل المتفكر يعرف أن الشرك من أعظم الذنوب، وهذا  لقمان الحكيم من بلاد النوبة، أسود أوتي الحكمة، وضع بين يديه طفله الصغير  يربيه، يؤدبه، يعلمه، فقال:  يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ  إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ   *  وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ  وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ  مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ  [لقمان:17-18].وقبل هذا قال:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]، لا يُقادر قدره  أبداً! كيف يخلقك الجبار ويرزقك ويهبك بصرك وسمعك وعقلك ويوجد التراب حولك  وكل الفواكه والخضر، ثم تقف أمام حجر وتصرف له العبادة من دون الله.مررت  مرة بالهند برجل متحضر كأنه بريطاني، الكرافتة في عنقه، وهو ماثل أمام قرد  ميت، فقلت: يا ليتنا نقف أمام الله هكذا بهذا الخشوع والخضوع! وتمر  بالمحلات ودور السلع فتجد الإحليل وخصيتين من نحاس ويشتريها من رجل عاقل  فيعبد هذا الفرج في بيته! الخضوع والخنوع والخشوع والانطراح يجب أن لا يكون  بين يدي كائن من كان إلا الله عز وجل، ولكن لما جهل المسلمون القرآن صارت  آلهتهم بالمئات، لكنهم لا يسمونهم آلهة؛ لأن هذا لا يقبل، ولكن يقولون:  سيدي فلان، أما العبادة بالذات فتقدم له، خوفاً منه، ورغبة وطمعاً فيه،  وتذبح له الذبائح التي تعرفونها، وإخواننا المصريون عندهم عجل البدوي ،  فيذبح للسيد البدوي ، المواسم، المواليد أو الموالد، وأهل المغرب الإسلامي  يسمونه: الموسم، موسم سيدي فلان، والمشارقة يسمونه: مولد، مولد سيدي فلان،  ويذبحون الأبقار والأغنام والدجاج أيضاً إذا ما عنده دجاجة، ولا يفهمون أن  هذا عبادة لغير الله أبداً، أبداً.  

 الحلف بغير الله شرك                                                                                                    
                                يحلفون: (وحق سيدي فلان، ورأس سيدي فلان)، ولا يفهمون أنهم  عظموا غير الله، وعبدوا غير الله! هل تدرون أن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )؟ والحديث صحيح في سنن الترمذي وجامعه،  ونحن لو حللنا هذا، ولو ما صح الحديث عرفنا هذا، فالحلف بالشيء تعظيم له أو  لا؟ أسألكم بالله! الإنسان عندما يحلف ببقرة، يحلف بامرأة، يحلف بشيء  يعظمه أو لا؟إذاً: من هو الأكبر؟ الله أكبر! فإذا حلف بكائن عظمته وجعلته  مثل الله، وأشركت هذا المخلوق في عظمة الله؛ حيث عظمت هذا المخلوق وحلفت  به، وهو أمر واضح كالشمس، لولا أن الرسول نهانا وحرم علينا وقال على  المنبر: ( ألا من كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت )، فقد نرتاب أو نشك،  وقال على المنبر: ( ألا إن الله ينهاكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم ومن كان حالفاً  فليحلف بالله أو ليسكت ).ومن باب التذكير أقول: لما هبطت الأمة إلى هذا  الحضيض بعد أن كانت في علياء السماء، إذا اشتكى اثنان في المحكمة يقول  سيادة القاضي: احلف بالله. فيقول الخصم: لا لا، سيحلف بالله خمسين مرة،  حلفه بسيده فلان؛ فيأبى الحلف، فأصبح القاضي إذا حلف اثنين في خصومة يحلفهم  بالسيد عبد القادر أو سيده موسى أو سيده عبد الرحمن أو مولاه إدريس أو  السيد البدوي ، ولما بدأت دعوة الإصلاح تنتشر قالوا: لم هذا؟ قال: هذه حقوق  الناس، أموال الناس. إذا قلنا: احلف بالله سيحلف سبعين مرة؛ ويأخذ حق أخيه  الإنسان، لكن إذا قلنا: احلف بسيدي فلان؛ فإنه يخاف ويعترف بالبقرة!ووقعت  حادثة عندنا، لا بأس أن أقصها عليكم، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  أحياناً يرفه على أصحابه، وهي حكمة:تحاكم اثنان في المحكمة، فصدر الحكم بأن  يحلفه بسيده فلان، ويعطيه شاته أو دراهمه، فأحدهما عفريت من بني آدم، جعل  هراوة تحت برنوسه أو جناحه، وقال: امش تحلف، وكان الضريح مغلقاً، ولكن يوجد  به نافذة يدخل منها رأسه ويحلف فالقبر في قبة، فلما وصلا أدخل الرجل رأسه  يحلف؛ فانهال الآخر عليه بالهراوة، فتركه يتشحط في دمه وهرب. فجاء الناس ما  هذا؟ فقال: سيدي فلان هو الذي ضربه؛ لأنه حلف به كذباً! سبحان الله! هذا  شأن الذي يحلف بالباطل! فالحمد لله عدنا إلى معرفة لا إله إلا الله، فلا  نركع ولا نسجد ولا ننحني ولا نخضع ولا نذل إلا لله عز وجل، فكيف أحلف باسم  إنسان وأعظمه؟! الله أكبر، لا أكبر منه أبداً.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (من قبل هدى للناس وأنزل الفرقان...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال الله:  وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ   *  مِنْ  قَبْلُ  [آل عمران:3-4]، أي: من قبل القرآن، الذي نزله عليك يا رسولنا   وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ   *  مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ   [آل عمران:3-4]. ‏                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (هدى للناس)                                                                                                    
                                ما معنى:  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:4]؟ أي: لهداية  الإنس. الناس بنو آدم، بنو إسرائيل، اليونان.. تلك الأمم لولا أن الله أنزل  كتابه كيف تهتدي؟ أنزل من قبل القرآن التوراة والإنجيل لهداية الناس إلى  طريق سعادتهم وكمالهم، وليطهروا ويصفوا، وليعدلوا ويتراحموا، وليعزوا  ويسودوا، وليدخلوا الجنة دار السلام بعد موتهم، ما أنزلها للباطل ولا للهو  ولا للعب.                                                                      

 معنى (الفرقان)                                                                                                    
                                قال: الله  مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ  الْفُرْقَانَ  [آل عمران:4]، لفظة (الْفُرْقَانَ) تطلق على القرآن،  واقرءوا:  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ  لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا  [الفرقان:1]. ما (الْفُرْقَانَ)؟  القرآن. لم تكرر هنا؟ هنا القرآن يراد به: ما يفرق الله به بين الحق  والباطل من الحجج، والدلائل والبراهين والبينات، كلها أنزلها الله، ورسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم ببيانها وإظهارها للناس ليهتدوا بذلك إلى  ربهم فيعبدوه ويسلموا من العذاب والشقاء.                                                                      

 التهديد بالعذاب الشديد لمن كفر بآيات الله                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ  [آل عمران:4]، يا ويحكم يا وفد نجران! سجل الله  كفركم؛ لأنكم أصررتم على تأليه عيسى فأنتم كافرون، أبيتم أن تؤمنوا بمحمد  ورسالته وكتابه! إذاً: إن لكم العذاب الشديد، لكن ما قال: إن لوفد نجران  الذين كفروا، قال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:4]؛ ليشمل كل من  كفر، إلى أن تقوم الساعة. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:4]، بأي  شيء؟  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:4]، ما هي آيات الله؟ القرآنية،  الإنجيلية، الزبورية، التوراتية، التي نزل بها كتابه، وآيات أيضاً أخرى  معجزات يعطيها الله لرسله وأنبيائه، فهي علامات دالة على صدق ذلك الرسول،  وعلى وجود الله الحي القيوم، وعلى أن دين الله هو الإسلام.  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:4]، لعل بعض السامعين  يقول: كيف كفر بالآيات؟ ما اعترف بها، قال: لا نؤمن بها، هذا هو، جحد أن  يكون هذا كلام الله، وأبى أن يأخذ بما فيه ويعمل بما فيه، الكفران: هو  الجحود والإنكار وعدم الاعتراف، وهو لغة من لغة العرب، كفر وجحد بمعنى  أنكر، بمعنى واحد.  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ  [آل عمران:4]، والتنكير في (عَذَابٌ) للتفخيم. ما بالكم  بالرجل يوضع في تابوت من حديد ويغلق عليه ويرمى في أتون النار ملايين  السنيين، والله لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يرى، وهو حي يتألم  جوعاً وعطشاً في النار؟ أي عذاب هذا؟ يقف الرجل ويصب الحميم على رأسه  فيصهر ما في بطنه.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله عزيز ذو انتقام)                                                                                                    
                               قال الله:  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ  [آل  عمران:4]، صفتان جليلتان لله، الله رب العالمين الإله الحق عزيز، فما معنى:  (عَزِيزٌ)؟ ليس بذليل سبحانه، لا يمانع في شيء أراده، فالعزيز بحق الذي  إذا أراد شيئاً لا يمكن أن يحال بينه وبين ما يريد، هذه هي العزة، الغلبة  والقهر، عزيز. (ذو انتقام). ينتقم من أعدائه لأوليائه، والله العظيم.سيقول  البعض: أرنا الانتقامات يا هذا في الدنيا! فأقول: أتعرفون عن قوم عاد أم  لا؟ أين كانت عاد هذه؟ جنوبنا، أمامنا، كانت مدناً حضارية، ناطحات السحاب  عندهم قبل أن تعرفها أوروبا؛ لأنهم كانوا طوال الأجسام، منهم من طوله عشرون  ذراعاً ثلاثون إلى ستين كآدم عليه السلام، ويكفيك قولهم:  مَنْ أَشَدُّ  مِنَّا قُوَّةً  [فصلت:15]، فرد الله عليهم بقوله:  أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَكَانُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ  [فصلت:15]، تحدى القوة بالقوة. وقال:  أَلَمْ  تَرَ  [الفجر:6] يا رسولنا كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ   *  إِرَمَ  ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ   *  الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ   [الفجر:6-8]، ما هي إلا جولة فقط، سبع ليالي وثمانية أيام، عواصف لم تر  الدنيا نظيرها سبع ليالي وثمانية أيام، بدأت باليوم وانتهت بالليل، ثمانية  أيام وسبع ليال، فتحولت ديارهم إلى دمار كامل، واقرءوا قول الله:  وَأَمَّا  عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ   *  سَخَّرَهَا  عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى  الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ   *   فَهَلْ تَرَى لَهُمْ مِنْ بَاقِيَةٍ  [الحاقة:6-8]. والفلاحون يعرفون هذه  الأيام بالضبط، في آخر الشتاء، وتسمى عندهم بقرة العجوز، والقر هو البرد ضد  الحر! في آخر يوم دخلت عجوز في عمق جبل في غار، وظنت أنها تنجوا وتسلم،  وإذا بالريح في آخر اليوم تتلولب فوصلت إليها وجرتها! فلا إله إلا الله!ومن  أراد أن يرى أطلال ثمود يمشي إلى مدائن صالح، وينظر بعينه كيف صنعوا من  الجبال منازلاً وقصوراً،  وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا   [الشعراء:149]، الآن أمريكا لا تستطيع أن تفعل هذا، ولكن تلك الأمة ماذا  أصابها؟ قال الله:  تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ  وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ  [هود:65]، فلما كان اليوم الأول أصيبوا باصفرار  في وجوههم، وفي اليوم الثاني اسودت وجوههم، واليوم الثالث بركوا على ركبهم  لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا يتزوجون ولا يعملون، أمة كاملة جاثمة على ركبها،  فودعها صالح وقال:  فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ  [الأعراف:93]،  صباح السبت أخذتهم الصيحة فإذا أرواحهم كلها في عالم الشقاء، صيحة واحدة  ثلاثة أيام!أين فرعون وملئه؟ أمسوا في قعر البحر وعمقه، إلا ما كان من  فرعون رمته أمواج النيل أو البحر ليكون آية من آيات الله  فَالْيَوْمَ  نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا  مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ  [يونس:92]. قالت العلماء: لما  تربع بني إسرائيل في ساحة الخوف والهلع والفزع، لو أنهم لم يروا فرعون حقاً  ميتاً ما كانوا يصدقون أبداً، فمن تدبير الله ورحمته أن قذفته أمواج  البحر.أعطيكم مثالاً حياً: كان عندنا حاكم جبار طالت مدة حكمه وهو في  الحقيقة عامل للحكومة لفرنسية والياً في منطقة، فلما مات لم يصدق الناس  أبداً، من طول ما حكم وأدب وضرب ما خطر ببالهم أنه سيموت. إذاً: من تدبير  الله عز وجل أن ألقى بجثة فرعون ليشاهدها الشعب الحقير الضعيف الخائف؛ حتى  يطمئن إلى أن فرعون قد مات.إذاً: كل هذا دل عليه قوله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ  عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ  [آل عمران:4]. لما أعرض المسلمون عنه وعبدوا  الأولياء والقبور والصالحين ومزقوا دعوة الإسلام وشتتوها فأصبحوا مذاهب  وطرقاً قدداً هنا وهناك انتقم منهم فسلط عليهم أذل الخلق من اليهود، حفنة  من اليهود لا يتجاوزون خمسة ملايين عبثوا بألف مليون مسلم، أذلهم الله على  أيدي أذل الخلق. ووالله إن لم يرجع المسلمون إلى الطريق من جديد لنزل بهم  بلاء ما عرفوه من قبل؛ لأن الله عزيز ذو انتقام، والله لهم بالمرصاد فيمهل  ولا يهمل! إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14]، ما المرصاد؟  المرصاد يعرفه الصياد الذي يصطاد النعام وبقر الوحش والغزلان، ينزل في مكان  معين ويراقب، فالله عز وجل ينظر إلينا. يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو واقف  يخطب الناس على منبره: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم ). ما معنى: (يملي) يزيد  الليالي والأيام ( ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته، وقرأ قول الله  تعالى من سورة هود:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى  وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ  [هود:102] ). وقد رأينا. 

تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يقول الله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي  الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ  [آل عمران:5]. فلا تقل: ممكن ليس بمطلع  علينا، فدعنا نفرفش ونغني فهو ما يدري،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ  شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ  [آل عمران:5]، ولو كان هناك إله  مع الله لأبانه الله وكشف عنه النقاب وأعلنه للناس، فكيف يكون عيسى إلهاً  مع الله؟! ويأتي الإعلان الرباني:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [آل عمران:18].فلا يخفى على  الله شيء، مطلق شيء، لا في الأرض ولا في السماء، فكيف إذاً توجدون آلهة معه  وتقولون: هذا إله مع الله؟! أبطل النظرية الصليبية ومزقها فقال:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ  [آل  عمران:5]. وهذه من أدلة وبراهين علمه وحكمته وقدرته.                                                                  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ  [آل  عمران:6].  هُوَ  [آل عمران:6] لا غيره سبحانه  الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي  الأَرْحَامِ  [آل عمران:6]. والرحم مستودع الجنين، ثم يصور الله الإنسان،  هذا أحمر، وهذا أبيض، هذا طويل، وهذا قصير، هذا جميل، وهذا دميم، هذا شقي  وهذا سعيد في الأرحام. فكيف يصورنا في الأرحام ويدعي بعض الخلق أن عيسى  إله، والله هو الذي صوره في رحم مريم ؟! وكيف إذاً يصوره هو ولا يدري أنه  إله معه؟ والله إنها لخرافة النصارى! ويا ليتهم يحضرون عندنا، والله تمنيت  طيلة ما كنت أتردد على أوروبا عشرين سنة أن يجادلني نصراني فما وجدت،  خرافات عمياء!  كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:6] كيف يشاء سبحانه، فلا أحد  يفرض على الله أن يكون ولده ككذا أو كذا كما يريد! قولوا: آمنا بالله، آمنا  بالله، لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول  الله، لا إله إلا الله العزيز الحكيم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (13) 
الحلقة (154)



تفسير سورة آل عمران   (20) 


الله عز وجل كما يخلق بأسباب وسنن فهو أيضاً يخلق بدون أسباب، فقال ليعسى  كن فكان في بطن أمه دون زوج لها من قبل، فكان هذا المخلوق آية في حمله،  وكان آية في ولادته، وكان آية في نبوته ورسالته، وسيكون آية بنزوله آخر  الزمان من السماء ليحكم الناس بشرع الله ودين الإسلام، فسبحان الذي إذا  أراد شيئاً إنما يقول له كن فيكون، وسبحان الذي بيده كل شيء وهو العزيز  الحكيم.  

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن  الله اصطفاك وطهرك ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن في سورة آل عمران،  وقد درسنا في الدرس السابق هذه الآيات الثلاث، أسمعكم تلاوتها، وتذكروا ما  علمتم منها، وسوف نستعرض نتائجها وعبرها؛ لنتأكد من صحة ما علمنا، ثم  ننتقل إلى ثلاث آيات أخرى ندرسها إن شاء الله.الآيات السابقات تلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي  مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ   *  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ  يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:42-44]. ‏   

** هداية الآيات
**هذه الآيات سبقت دراستها ونتائجها كالتالي:
** أولاً: فضل مريم عليها السلام                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [أولاً: فضل مريم عليها السلام وأنها وليّة صدّيقة،  وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها من كمل النساء]، فكيف لا تكون  صدّيقة ولية والملائكة تخاطبها بإذن الله: يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل  عمران:42]، فهذه دالة على كمال هذه المؤمنة، وهل هي نبية؟ النبوة في  الرجال، وليست في النساء؛ لأن النبي مأمور بالإبلاغ، والإبلاغ يلزمه  الاتصال بالرجال والخلوة بهم وتعليمهم، والمرأة ليس لها ذلك، إذ بيتها هو  مقر عملها، لا بأس أن تشهد الصلاة في مساجد الله إن أمنت الفتنة، إذ كان  نساء المؤمنين على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤذن لهن بشهود الصلاة  في الليل إذ لم تكن هناك أضواء وأنوار كهذه، فتشهد المرأة صلاة الصبح  وصلاة المغرب والعشاء، ويعدن إلى بيوتهن ما يعرفن من الغلس كما قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها.وهذه الصدّيقة مريم أمرت بذلك في قوله تعالى لها:  اقْنُتِي  لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [آل عمران:43]، إذ  كانت تعيش في مقصورة، والمقصورة لاصقة بالمسجد، ومن هنا تشهد الصلاة مع  المؤمنين، أمرها بالقنوت وهو الطاعة الكاملة لله والخشوع والخضوع، وأمرها  أن تسجد وتركع مع الراكعين.                                                                     

** فضل مريم وآسية بنت مزاحم وخديجة وفاطمة وعائشة                                                                                                   * *
                                وقد ذكرنا الحديث وهو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كمل  من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا آسية امرأة فرعون ) ، وهي آسية  بنت مزاحم ، آسية امرأة فرعون الشهيدة التي ربت موسى ونمت في أخلاقه  وآدابه، قال: ( ومريم بنت عمران ).قال: ( وفضل عائشة على سائر النساء كفضل  الثريد على سائر الطعام ) ، فأضاف إلى أولئك الفضليات عائشة زوج النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بنت أبي بكر الصديق .وورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: (  خير نساء العالمين أربع: مريم ابنة عمران ، وآسية بنت مزاحم ، وخديجة بنت  خويلد ، وفاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، ولا منافاة بين ذاك  وذا؛ إذ الكمال يتفاوت فيه الكمل، الكمال يتفاوت فيه الكمل من الناس ومن  الرجال والنساء سواء.فهؤلاء الأربع: آسية بنت مزاحم جاء ذكرها في القرآن  الكريم، إذ هي التي قالت:  رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي  الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ  الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ  [التحريم:11]، واستجاب الله تعالى لها ففاضت  روحها وأخذها ملك الموت قبل أن ينزل السيف فيقسمها، وشاهدت مقامها في  الجنة، هذه امرأة فرعون وما ضرها أن كانت تحت كافر طاغية جبار؛ لأنها  مؤمنة.و مريم بنت عمران عرفتم عنها أنها نذيره لله، نذرتها أمها لله تعالى  بحيث لا تنتفع منها بشيء، وبمجرد ما وضعتها وقمّطتها خرجت بها إلى بني  إسرائيل ودفعتها إليهم؛ ليكلفوها، ومن ثم لم تنتفع بشيء منها، فتربت في حجر  زكريا عليها السلام وهو أحد أنبياء الله ورسله، والله الحكيم العليم  كفّلها زكريا؛ لتعيش فترة من الزمن مع خالتها؛ لأن امرأة زكريا أخت حنة .  ثم لما كانت لله ما كان من زكريا عليه السلام إلا أن وضعها في المحراب الذي  هو عبارة عن بنية صغيرة لاصقة بالمسجد بدرج يصعد عليه إلى ذلك المكان،  وكانت تعبد الله فيها ليل نهار.                                                                      

** ثانياً: أهل القرب من الله تعالى هم أهل طاعته القانتون له                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ثانياً: أهل القرب من الله هم أهل طاعته القانتون  له]، لو سئلنا: من هم أهل القرب إلى الله بم نجيب؟ هم أهل الطاعة، أهل طاعة  الله أهل القنوت والخضوع والخشوع هم أهل القرب من الله، وأهل التكبر  والترفع أبعد الناس عن الله، ( لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من  كبر )، حديث مسلم .فمن أراد أن يقرب من الله فليتواضع، واقرءوا لذلك قول  الله تعالى:  وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ  [العلق:19]، اسجد واطلب القرب وتقرب،  وفي الحديث القدسي: ( من تقرّب مني شبرًا تقربت منه ذراعًا ).إذاً: يا طالب  القرب من الله! إن الطريق إليه الطاعة والقنوت له عز وجل.                                                                      

** ثالثاً: مكانة الصلاة وما يبلغه العبد بها* * 
                               قال: [ثالثاً: الصلاة سلم العروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى]، من  أراد أن يخترق السبع الطباق -أي: السموات السبع- ويرتفع فوقها ليقرب من  الله عز وجل؛ فليتطهر وليقف في مكان طاهر وعليه ثياب طاهرة ويستقبل بيت  الله ويكبر: الله أكبر، نافلة أو فريضة، وفي هذه الحالة أصبح مع الله؛ إذ  صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: ( إن الله ينصب وجهه للعبد في الصلاة  )، فما دام في صلاته ومع الله يتكلم معه سراً والله يسمعه، فثق بأنك بين  يدي الله، وهذا سر حرمة المرور بين يدي المصلي، لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن  يمر بين يدي المصلي وسترته؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لأن يقف  أحدكم أربعين خريفاً -أي: سنة- خير له من أن يمر بين يدي المصلي )، يقف  أربعين سنة وهو واقف ينتظر هذا المؤمن حتى يفرغ من صلاته ثم يمر خير له من  أن يمر بين يدي المصلي، ما سر هذا؟ المصلي كما علمنا هو مع الله وبين يدي  الله وقلبه مع الله، ووجهه إلى الله، وجه الله إليه، فهذا الذي يمر ينتقل  المصلي من الله إليه ينظر إليه، وينتقل التفكير والذكر لله إلى ذلك المار  بين يديه.إليكم مثالاً محسوساً يعقله العالمون: لو كنت أنت تتصل بملك في  أعظم أمر تتوقف عليه سعادتك أو شقاوتك، وشرعت في الحديث معه، وجاء من قطعك،  كيف تعامله؟يكرب يحزن يضطرب، لو أمكنه أن يضرب به الأرض لضرب به الأرض؛  لما فوّت عليه من تلك السعادة، أنا أقول: الأمثلة معقولة: وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ  مَثَلًا  ليعرف لماذا يحرم علينا أن نمر بين يدي المصلي، كيف نرضى أن نقف  أربعين سنة ولا نمر بين يديه؛ لأن الأمر عظيم، وهو أن العبد مع الله يناجيه  ويساره ويكلمه ويطلب حاجته، فإذا مر بين يديه رجل قطعه، فقطع هذه الصلة  التي بينه وبين الله، ووالله لن تتم لك - ولو أنفقت ما في الأرض ذهباً -  إلا في هذه الحال، كيف إذاً ترضى عن هذا الذي قطعك عن الله؟ فمن هنا يجب  علينا أن نقف ولا نمر بين يدي المصلي وسترته إن كانت له سترة، فإن لم تكن  له سترة نبتعد عنه مسافة مكان وضع رأسه، نترك قدر ممر الشاة، والتنبيهات من  أهل العلم يقولون: أحياناً المصلي هو الآثم، المصلي الذي يصلي في ممرات  الناس وطرقهم هو الآثم، حرمهم من العمل ووقف بهم عن أعمالهم، فلم يظلمهم؟  هو العاصي هو الآثم، والذي يصلي بدون سترة وفي إمكانه أن يضع سترة لم لا  يتخذ سترة يصلي إليها؟ كانوا يتسابقون إلى أعمدة المسجد يصلون؛ إذ هذه  الصلاة هي النوافل، أما الفريضة فإذا دخلوا فيها ومر من مر بين الصفوف؛  لإتمامها أو لوجود مكان يصلي فيه فمأذون في هذا، أقر هذا النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في منى لـعبد الله بن عباس .إذاً: عرفنا من هم أهل القرب من  الله؟ أهل الطاعة والقنوت؛ لأن الملائكة ماذا قالت لـمريم؟ قالت:  اقْنُتِي  لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ  [آل عمران:43].قلنا:  الصلاة سلم العروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى، يا من يرغب في أن يصل إلى ما فوق  السموات السبع! الطريق موجود، فيه سلم آلي: توضأ تطهر قف في مكان طاهر،  أقبل على الله وقل: الله أكبر، فإذا أنت قد اجتزت هذا الملكوت وأنت مع الله  عز وجل.                                                                      

** رابعاً: ثبوت الوحي المحمدي وتقرير رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [رابعاً: ثبوت الوحي المحمدي وتقريره]. من أين  استنبطنا أو استنتجنا نتيجة ثبوت الوحي المحمدي وأنه نبي الله ورسوله؟من  قوله تعالى:  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا  كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ  مَرْيَمَ  [آل عمران:44]، هل تذكرون أن حنة عليها السلام لما ألقت بطفلتها  في صلحاء بني إسرائيل أنهم تنازعوها كل أراد أن يكفلها، لا يوجد عالم من  علمائهم ولا صالح إلا رغب أن تعيش هذه في بيته، لم؟ لأنها نذيرة الله؛  لأنها بنت عبدين صالحين حنة وعمران عليهما السلام، فرغبة كل واحد فيها  ألجأتهم إلى الاقتراع، فاستهموا عليها فكفّلها الله زكريا، ماذا صنعوا؟  جمعوا أقلامهم التي يكبتون بها التوراة كتاب الله، وأخذوا يرمونها في النهر  -نهر الأردن-، ومن وقف قلمه هو الذي يأخذها، ومن دحرج الماء قلمه ورمى به  بعيداً فما له حق في ذلك، فأخذوا يطلقون الأقلام قلمًا بعد قلم والماء يذهب  بها، لما ألقوا قلم زكريا وقف كأنما هو خشبة في الأرض، هل كان نبينا صلى  الله عليه وسلم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي القرشي، هل كان في  ذلك الزمن؟هذه حاثة قبل سبعمائة سنة تقريباً، فكيف عرف هذا؟ وإذا كان أبوه  لا يعرف وأمه وجده والعرب كلهم سواه فكيف هذا؟ هذا دليل نبوته وبرهان  رسالته، ويكفي أن يقول الله تعالى له:  ذَلِكَ مِنْ أنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ  نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ   [آل عمران:44]، أنباء الغيب: قصة حنة وعمران ومريم كل هذا ما كان يعرفه  الرسول من غيب أوحاه الله إليه، وما كنت حاضرًا يوم استهموا واقترعوا على  من يكفل مريم ، ما كنت معهم، فكيف عرفت؟  وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ  يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ  لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ  [آل عمران:44]، إذاً: صلوا على نبينا  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.هذه كافية في إثبات نبوته، ومع هذا ملايين البشر  لا يؤمنون بها؛ لأنهم عميان ومحجوبون ومسحورون، كيف تُنكر نبوة محمد عليه  الصلاة والسلام مع هذه الحجج والبراهين القطعية؟                                                                      

** خامساً: مشروعية القرعة حال الاختلاف** 
                               قال: [خامساً: مشروعية الاقتراع عند الاختلاف، وهذه وإن  كانت في شرع من قبلنا إلا أنها مقررة في شرعنا والحمد لله]. القرعة معروفة،  إذا قسمنا داراً أو بستاناً قابلا للقسمة كل يريد أن يأخذ هذا أو هذا؛  فالقرعة تفصل بيننا، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يخرج  إلى جهاد أو نحوه يقرع بين نسائه، فمن خرجت قرعتها خرجت معه، إذ ما هو  بقادر أن يأخذ تسع نسوة.إذاً: واحدة فقط تخدمه في سفره، وتعبد الله معه،  وعلى الذين تحتهم زوجات أيضاً أن يأخذوا بهذه السنة، عندك امرأتان كلتاهما  تريد العمرة معك فالقرعة، والتي خرجت قرعتها اعتمرت أو حجت، سنة أبي القاسم  صلى الله عليه وسلم.فالقرعة مشروعة وقد ذكرت القرعة في سورة الصافات، تمت  قرعة قبل زكريا، وهي قسمة يونس بن متّى عليه السلام، إذ قال تعالى:   فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ   *  فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ  مُلِيمٌ  [الصافات:141-142]، اقترعوا؛ لأن السفينة حملها كبير، فربانها  وملاحوها قالوا للركاب: أنتم بين خيارين: بين أن تضحوا بواحد منكم وينجو  الباقون، وبين أن تشحوا بنفوسكم وتغرقوا كلكم، فماذا يصنعون؟ قالوا:  القرعة، الذي تخرج القرعة عليه هو الذي يلقى في البحر، وهذا تدبير العزيز  العليم، فاقترعوا فخرجت القرعة على يونس الهارب من الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل  الذي ملّها.وهذا قول الله عز وجل:  وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ    *  إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ   *  فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ  مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ   *  فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ   *   فَلَوْلا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ   *  لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ  إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ  [الصافات:139-144].فسبحوا ربكم، نزهوه وقدسوه  بتلك الكلمة الطيبة: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم، اشغل بها - يا  عبد الله - وقتك، إذا فرغت من أكلك من شربك من وضوئك اشتغل  بالتسبيح.والمسح
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (14) 
الحلقة (155)

**تفسير سورة آل عمران (21)**

لقد تفضل الله عز وجل على عيسى عليه السلام وبعثه بالنبوة والرسالة، وأيده  بمعجزات شتى ليثبت الأمر على بني إسرائيل ويقيم الحجة عليهم، ومما جاء به  عيسى بني إسرائيل أنه كان يخلق لهم من الطين كهيئة الطير فينفخ فيه فيكون  طيراً بإذن الله، وأنه يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويحيي الموتى بإذن الله، وأنه  كان ينبئهم بما يأكلون من الأطعمة وما يدخرون منها، وغيرها من الآيات لعلهم  يتقون وإلى ربهم يرجعون.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة كسابقتها واللاحقة بها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ) ، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وأعيد  إلى أذهانكم - فتح الله علي وعليكم - تلاوة الآيات التي درسناها بالأمس،  ولنستحضر ما علمناه منها وما فتح الله به علينا فيها، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ   *   وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *   قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ  كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا  يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل عمران:45-47].تذكرون أن مريم استبشرت لما  بشرت فقالت: رب كيف يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر؟ تريد أن تعرف السر أو  السبب أو العلة، ومن هنا يجوز الاستفسار عن الأمر المجهول، قالت رب أي: يا  رب،  أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر ، أي: بالمجامعة ولا بغيرها، ومن آية  سورتها عليها السلام:  قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ  يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا [مريم:20]، وجمع البغي: بغايا،  وهن الزواني والعياذ بالله.والشاهد عندنا في استفسارها أنها ليست منكرة لما  أمر الله وقال، ولكن تريد أن تعرف السر؛ لأنه خارج عن سنن الله، سنة الله  في الولادة أن يجامع الفحل امرأته، وهذه ما مسها بشر، فكيف؟ لها الحق أن  تسأل هذا السؤال، وكان جواب الله: الله يخلق ما يشاء.وقد ذكرنا بالأمس تلك  اللطيفة، فعرفنا أن الله خلق مخلوقاً من غير أب ولا أم، من هو هذا؟هو آدم  عليه الصلاة والسلام، ما له أم ولا أب، وهناك من خلق من أب وبدون أم، وهي  حواء أم البشر خلقها الله من الذكر من آدم من ضلعه الأعوج، وهناك من خلق من  أم بدون أب، وهو عيسى المسيح عليه السلام، وخلق من أب وأم سائر البشر.هذه  سنته في خلقه يخلق ما يشاء، إذا قضى أمراً وحكم به يقول له: كن فيكون، ما  يحتاج إلى وسائط أو أسباب أو وسائل أبداً، وما كان من الأشياء التي توجد  بالأسباب والسنن فلها ذلك، أما وإذا أراد شيئاً فبكلمة (كن) يكون، كما قال  لعيسى: كن فكان، ساعة واحدة وأخذها الطلق ولجأت إلى النخلة.                                                                 
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن  الله يبشرك بكلمة منه ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ هداية الآيات] هذه الآيات الثلاث فيها أربع نتائج وعبر [من هداية الآيات:]                                                                      
** شرف مريم عليها السلام وكرامتها                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [أولاً: بيان شرف مريم وكرامتها على ربها؛ إذ كلمها  جبريل وبشرها]، هل أمهاتكم أو نساؤكم وبناتكم يظفرن بهذا؟ من هي التي  يكلمها جبريل؟ إذاً: فتكليم جبريل عليه السلام رسول الوحي إياها وتبشيرها  بولد كيف لا يكون هذا شرفًا لـمريم؟ وفي الحديث: ( كمل من الرجال كثير، ولم  يكمل من النساء إلا أربع ) وذكر منهن مريم بنت عمران .

** شرف عيسى عليه السلام ووجاهته وكونه من المقربين                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: [بيان شرف عيسى عليه السلام ووجاهته في الدنيا  والآخرة]، أما قال تعالى:  وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  [آل  عمران:45]؟ الوجيه بالوجاهة في الدنيا والآخرة.وثانياً: [وأنه من المقربين]  بشهادة الله، أخبر الله تعالى: أن عيسى من المقربين، لو يصل إلينا خبر نحن  بهذا فسنسجد ونبكي ساعات ولو برؤيا منامية من الصالحين، أما عيسى فالله  تعالى أخبر أنه من المقربين.                                                                      

** دلالة تكلم عيسى عليه السلام في المهد على عظيم قدرة الله تعالى وعجيب آياته                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: [تكلم عيسى في المهد آية من آيات الله تعالى؛ حيث  لم تجر العادة أن الرضيع يتكلم في زمان رضاعه]، وهل هناك من تكلم؟أربعة  فقط: شاهد يوسف لما حصل النزاع بين امرأة العزيز وبين يوسف وهرب وجذبته من  ثوبه ومزقته وما أراد أن يصفعها، وحضر السيد، وكان رضيع في يد إحدى النساء  فنطق وقال: يوسف مظلوم ظلمته زليخا ،  وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا  إِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنْ  الْكَاذِبِينَ   *  وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ  وَهُوَ مِنْ الصَّادِقِينَ  [يوسف:26-27].هذا الغلام شهد بهذه الشهادة وفصل  في هذه القضية وهو يرضع.الثاني: صاحب جريج الذي اتهمته المومس وأبوه راع  فجر بها، فلما قال له جريج: من أبوك؟ نطق الغلام وقال: أبي فلان، وبرأ الله  وليه جريجاً .الرابع: مرة من المرات مؤمنة تحمل طفلها في يدها وترضعه، فمر  بين يديها رجل فارس على أجمل ما يكون من الخيول والهيئة، فقالت: أي رب!  اجعل ولدي مثل هذا، فنطق الولد وقال: اللهم لا تجعلني مثله. من أنطقه؟ الله  عز وجل، الذي أنطقنا ونحن كالأخشاب، أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء.                                                                     

** مشروعية الاستفسار عما يخالف العادة لمعرفة سره وحكمته                                                                                                   * *
                                رابعاً: [جواز طلب الاستفسار عما يكون مخالفاً للعادة؛  لمعرفة سر ذلك أو علته أو حكمته]. أخذنا هذا من قولها:  أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي  وَلَدٌ  [آل عمران:47]، كيف يكون لي ولد؟   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن مع بعض الآيات التي بين أيدينا، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالإِنجِيلَ   *  وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ  جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنينَ   *   وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ   *  إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ  فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ  [آل عمران:48-51].                               

** تقرير عبودية عيسى عليه السلام لله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                هذه والله كلمة عيسى أنزلها الله تعالى إلينا كأننا حاضرون  مجلسه، هذه الآيات كلها تقرر أن عيسى لم يكن بابن لله، ولم يكن أبداً هو  الله، وما زال على أنه عبد الله ورسوله، احلف بالله الذي لا إله غيره ولا  تحنث: ما كان عيسى بإله أبداً، وما هو بإله وما هو إلا عبد الله ورسوله،  فتقول: أشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وكفر النصارى نساءً ورجالاً بالجهل  والتقليد الأعمى والتضليل المتعمد، وإلا فهذه فرية باطلة بكل عقل، كيف وقد  عرفناه وعرفنا أمه وعرفنا أسرته وتاريخه وبلده والإنجيل الذي نزل عليه،  وأنه عبد الله ورسوله، ثم نقول: إله ونعبده!الجهل أولاً، والتقليد من بعضهم  لبعض ثانياً، والتغرير والتضليل من العلماء الذين يعيشون على حساب هذه  العقيدة الباطلة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة)                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ، من الذي يعلمه الكتاب والحكمة؟  الله، هذا كلام تابع للأول، إذ قال الملائكة ما قالت، ومن جملة ما قالته  لـمريم :  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  ، وقد فعل هذه البشرى،  فهذا الكلام بشرى فقط، إذ لم يوجد عيسى بعد.  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ  ،  المراد من الكتاب هنا: الكتابة، يعرف الكتابة، كان يكتب على القرطاس  بالقلم، ولهذا فضل الكتابة معروف، إذا كنت كاتباً تكتب حقاً والخير فأنت من  خيرة الناس، وإن كنت تكتب الباطل والشر والظلم فأنت من أسوأ الناس.قال:  وَالْحِكْمَةَ ، يعلمه الحكمة، يصبح حكيماً فيما يقول ويقضي ويفكر ويعمل،  دائماً مصيب في كل ما يريده، ويعلمه التوراة أيضاً التي نزلت على موسى عليه  السلام وهي في أيدي بني إسرائيل، وكذلك يعلمه إياها ويفهمه معناها ويصبح  أهلاً لها، ويعلمه الإنجيل بعد ذلك.هذه الأخبار هل يستطيع أن يقولها آدمي،  ماذا في قماطته، ويخبر الله تعالى أنه سوف يكون منه كذا وكذا، وفعل الله  ذلك كله، علمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة وأنزل عليه الإنجيل.                                                                      

** تحريف النصارى الإنجيل                                                                                                   * *
                                والإنجيل الآن في يد النصارى، لكنه محرف مبدل مغيّر، زادوا  فيه ثلاثة أرباع، أو أربعة أخماس، الأناجيل خمسة الآن، إذاً: والله إن  الأربعة كلها كذب، من فعل بهم هذا؟ رؤساؤهم، والعوام يمدون أعناقهم،  والجهال ما يبالون، ورجال الكنيسة يعبثون كما شاءوا، وقد ثبت أنهم حولوا  الإنجيل إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً بالزيادة، ثم لامهم من لامهم وفضحوا،  فعقدوا مؤتمراً عالمياً للنصارى وجمعوها في خمسة أناجيل: لوقا، ومتى،  ويوحنا، ومرقس.وأما إنجيل برنابا فقالوا: هذا مغشوش. هذا مذهب وهّابي أيضاً  كما يقول العرب الهابطون، فروا منه لأن فيه التوحيد، ما يقبلونه، وأنتم  تذكرون أن وفد نجران هو الذي بسببه نزلت هذه الآيات، ستون راكباً جاءوا  ليجادلوا رسول الله في الباطل في شأن عيسى، تعالوا نسمعكم تاريخه، من جدته  حنة إلى أمه مريم بهذا التفصيل.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ورسولاً إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ [آل عمران:49]  أيضاً، وأرسله رسولاً إلى بني إسرائيل فوق النبوة، وبالفعل أرسله إلى بني  إسرائيل، وإليكم بعض آياته أو كلماته:  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72].  وقال تعالى:  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ  ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنتَهُوا  عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ   *  أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا  رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا  يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ  [المائدة:73-75]، الذي يأكل الطعام يبول  ويتغوط،فكيف يكون إلهًا؟! إلهك تجده في الحمام يبول، أهذا إله؟! كيف يعقل  هذا الكلام؟ما قال مثلما قلت أنا البول والتغوط، نحن شرحنا، وإلا فالمقصود  أن هذا الذي يأكل الطعام ويفرز البول أيصلح للإلهية؟ أين يذهب بعقلك.وفي  هذا يذكر أن أحد الأعراب - والأعراب كانوا ممتازين في الذكاء - كان له صنم  يعبده بين جبلين في مكان، فجاءه يوماً ليتقرب إليه ويتمسح وإذا بثعلب رفع  رجله اليسرى أو اليمنى على كتف الصنم يبول عليه، فهذا العربي دهش: أنا جئت  من مكان بعيد؛ لأستفيد من هذا الإله والثعلب يبول عليه فكيف يفيدني؟ فقال  بيتاً من الشعر:أرب يبول الثعلبان برأسهلقد ذل من بالت عليه الثعالبوتركه  فلم يرجع إليه أبداً.  

** معجزة عيسى عليه السلام في خلق الطير من الطين وإحياء الموتى بإذن الله تعالى* * 
                                قوله تعالى:  وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ [آل  عمران:49]يقول لهم:  أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي  أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ  فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:49] علامة أظهر وضوحاً من  الشمس إن شئتم تدل على أني رسول الله إليكم يا معشر يهود، قالوا: هات  الآية، قال: اطلبوا، قالوا: أحي لنا سام بن نوح . فصلى ورفع يديه إلى ربه  فقام سام بن نوح من قبره وقال: أنا سام بن نوح ! فما آمنوا.وذات مرة توفي  ابن لمؤمنة وليس لها سواه، وبينما هم يمشون به إلى المقبرة وهو على النعش  فقالت: يا روح الله! ادع الله لي ليحيي لي ولدي، فدعا له وقال: يا فلان!  قال: نعم، فوضعوه فلف الكفن وعاد مع أمه.وقالوا: اخلق لنا من الطين كهيئة  الطير وانفخ فيها حتى تطير وبذلك نؤمن لك، واشترطوا أن يكون هذا المخلوق من  الخفاش، والخفاش من أعجب المخلوقات؛ أولاً: لا يرى في الظلام ولا في  الضياء، هناك حيوانات ترى في الظلام ولا ترى في الضياء، هو بالعكس، لا يرى  في الظلام ولا في الضياء، يرى قبل طلوع الشمس بساعة وبعد غروبها بساعة،  وبعدها ما يرى شيئاً.ثانياً: هذا المخلوق مخلوق من لحم وعظم ودم وليس فيه  ريش أبداً ويطير، يطير بدون ريش، وأغرب منه أن أنثاه تحيض كما يحيض النساء،  وفيها لبن فترضع أولادها بلبنها، عجب هذا المخلوق، وبالفعل جيء بالطين  وصنع منه خفاشاً ونفخ فيه فطار، فقالوا: ساحر.العامة عندنا يقولون: من لم  يرد أن يتصدق يقول: مال اليتامى، هو يحمل الرطب على ظهره، فيقول له  المسكين: أعطيني حفنة رطب، فيقول: لا؛ هذا مال اليتامى، ما يريدون أن  يؤمنوا فقالوا: سحر ساحر، كيف يطير هذا! وهذا يدلنا على وضعية البشر وما  فطروا عليه إذا لم ينقوا ويهذبوا ويطهروا ويزكوا، هذه كل أحوالهم، يكذبون  ويردون الحق ويتجاهلون، هذه غرائزهم وفطرهم، فإن هم هذبوا وطهروا وسلموا  أصبحوا كالملائكة، أما مع الجهل فهذه هي أحوالهم، بنو إسرائيل كانوا أرقى  من العرب اليوم؛ لأن الدنيا كلما يجيء عام أسوأ من الأول، ومع هذا كذبوا  عيسى عليه السلام بعد تلك الآيات.  ‏                                                                      

** معجزته عليه السلام في إبراء الأكمه والأبرص                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي  قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ  الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:49].ثانياً:  وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ  [آل  عمران:49]، الأكمه: الذي ولد أعمى لا عين له مطموس العين، لو كان مرض  بعينيه وعالجه فممكن أن يشفى، لو كانت العينان فيهما بياض فهذا أسهل، لكن  ولد لا يبصر، وبالفعل يدعو الله تعالى فيعود إليه بصره.والبرص: مرض معروف  أعيا الأطباء إلى اليوم، منذ أن بدأ البرص إلى الآن ما عرف الطب ماذا يصنع،  البرص: أن يتحول جلد الإنسان إلى لون أبيض، هو أسود ويصبح جلده أبيض  كالثوب، هذا البرص، فيمسح عليه بيده فيذهب البرص، فأية آية أعظم من هذه؟ هل  آمنوا به؟ قتلوه، تآمروا على قتله وصلبوا من تمثل به.                                                                      

** معجزته عليه السلام في إخبار بني إسرائيل بما يأكلون وما يدخرون                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ    [آل عمران:49]، يقول: اسألوني، أكلتم كذا وكذا، وادخرتم للعشاء في القدر  الفلاني في الزاوية الفلانية كذا وكذا. ما يستطيعون أن ينكروا، فعقولهم  صغيرة وهابطة، لو أخبرهم عن ملكوت السماء وعن الغيب لم يفهموا، لكن قال  لهم: أنا أخبركم عما تأكلون وما تدخرون، وأنا لست في بيوتكم، وأنا لا أخبر  عن بيت فلان فقط، أنتم يا أهل الدار الفلانية طعامكم اليوم كذا، عشاؤكم  كذا، ادخرتم لأولادكم كذا، كيف يعرف هذا؟ والمفروض أنهم يؤمنون كلهم نساؤهم  ورجالهم؛ لأن هذه الآية بين أيديهم ما هي وهمية:  وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا  تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ  [آل عمران:49]، حتى لو  كانت بيضة ادخرتها لابنها يقول: ادخرت البيضة الفلانية لولدك، ولكن من لم  يشأ الله هدايته فوالله لا يهتدي، ما آمنوا، بل طردوا أتباعه الحواريين  وأبعدوهم من البلاد فلجئوا إلى الجبال، هؤلاء من هم؟ ما زالوا على أشد ما  يكونوا مكراً وخديعة، إلا أن لهم بعض الأساليب أحسن من أساليب العروبة  الهابطة وأذكى.قال:  وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ  بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنينَ  [آل عمران:49] إن كنتم مؤمنين  بالله ولقائه، بالله ورسله، بالله وكتبه، بالله ووعده ووعيده، بالله وقدرته  ورحمته وحكمته، لما لا تؤمنون بهذه؟ أية آية أوضح من هذه الآية؟ يخبر أهل  القرية بما يأكلونه وما يدخرون، ما كان معهم ولا أكل معهم ولا يخطئ ولا  يكذب أبداً، لو لم يكن رسول الله فكيف يخبر بهذا، الساحر والله ما يستطيع  ولا يقدر على هذا، لكن ضعف إيمانهم هو الذي أدى بهم إلى التكذيب، فلهذا  قال: إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنينَ ، فوالله لو كانوا مؤمنين بحق لكانت تنشرح  صدورهم وتطيب نفوسهم لهذه الآيات الإلهية، لكن المرض متأصل، ما هم  بالمؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وما زالت البراهين:  وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ  [آل  عمران:50]، وهذا الكلام الذي تسمعونه قاله عيسى وهو في القماطة، تكلم في  المهد بهذا الكلام وبغيره، وما أخبر به كله وقع بالحرف الواحد.   وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  [آل عمران:50]، أي:  من أحكامها في الحلال والحرام والشرائع والقوانين؛ لأنه كتاب إلهي، وإن  دخله النقص والزيادة، لكن الأصل هو التوراة أنزلها الله تعالى على موسى،  وبين موسى وعيسى أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة. وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  [آل عمران:50]، ما السر في هذه؟ لو كان دجالاً  أو ساحراً أو يريد دولة أو يريد منصبًا فلن يوافق ما في التوراة أبداً،  يأتي بما يخالقها ويناقضها، لكن كون ما أدعو إليه وأقوم به وتلبست به كله  كما في التوراة؛ إذاً أنا من أنبياء الله ورسله، أوما تفطنتم لقوله:   وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  [آل عمران:50]؟ لو  كان ما جاء به يتنافى معها لسهل أن يقال: كذاب ودجال، لو يأتي الآن واحد  منا يدعي الولاية أو النبوة ويناقض ما في القرآن فهل هناك من يقبله؟ لا  أحد، لكن لو دعا بدعوى وجدناها في القرآن نقبله، ولهذا قبلنا الدعاة  الصالحين، لأنهم لا يناقضون ما في كتاب الله، بل يؤيدونه ويعبرون عنه  ويدعون إليه، فلو تناقض داعي بدعوة ما مع القرآن فقوله مرفوض، أليس كذلك؟                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ  التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [آل  عمران:50]، ولأحل لكم بإذن الله عز وجل بعض الطعام، بعض الشراب، بعض  اللباس، بعض المركوب الذي كان حلالاً وحرم عليهم، هذا الذي يحله لهم هو ذاك  الذي حرم لأنهم ظلموا واعتدوا على عهد أنبياء الله، فحرمهم الله منه،  فجاءت رحمة الله مع عيسى عليه السلام، فلو آمنوا لأحل لهم بعض الذي كان  محرماً عليهم من أجل بغيهم وعدوانهم، أما الذي حرم عليهم لأجل ما فيه من  الضرر فهو يبقى على أصله، القتل حرام دائماً، الزنا حرام، الربا حرام،  الكذب حرام، لكن اللحوم التي حرمها أو بعض الشحوم أحلها لهم، هذه آية  نبوته؛ أنه يحل لهم بعض الذي حرم الله عليهم عقوبة لهم:  فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ  الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ   [النساء:160]، فلما جاء عيسى جاء برحمة الله عز وجل، ولو آمنوا به لأحل لهم  ما كان قد حرم عليهم.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وجئتكم بآية من ربكم فاتقوا الله وأطيعون)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [آل عمران:50]، لم قال:  (آية) وهي آيات؟ لأن لفظ آية اسم جنس كنعمة:  وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [النحل:18]، نعمة واحدة كيف نعدها ولا نحصيها؟ الذي  لا يحصى العدد أو الواحد؟إذاً: فنعمة معناها: نِعم، كذلك:  وَجِئْتُكُمْ  بِآيَةٍ  [آل عمران:50]، عشرات ومئات الآيات، فـ(آية) اسم جنس، كـ(نعمة)  كما قلت لكم، هل نعمة الله واحدة؟ نعمة السمع، البصر، العلم.. نِعَم، قال:   وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا  [النحل:18]، هل يفهم  العربي أن الواحد لا يحصى؟  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ  [آل  عمران:50]، أي: بناء على هذا ما بقي لكم إلا أن تتقوا الله عز وجل، ولا  تخرجوا عن أمره، وأطيعوني فيما أدعوكم إليه؛ لأني رسول الله إليكم؛ أقودكم  إلى شواطئ السلامة والسعادة، وطاعة الرسول واجبة أم لا؟ إذا لم يطع فكيف  يعلم، كيف يهتدي الناس؟ إذاً: أمرهم بتقوى الله عز وجل، أي: خافوا ربكم أن  ينتقم منكم، أن ينزل بكم بلاء أو شقاء، أو يعذبكم.إذاً: فآمنوا بأني رسول  الله إليكم وأطيعوني لأني أقول لكم: افعلوا كذا فافعلوا، ولا تفعلوا كذا  فلا تفعلوا، فإذا لم تطيعوني فلن ينفعكم إيمانكم وتقواكم:  فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ  [آل عمران:50].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وجاء الختم الأخير:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ  [آل  عمران:51]، عيسى مربوب له رب، إذاً: ما هو برب، كيف يجعلونه رباً وهو يعترف  فيقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ  [آل عمران:51]؟  ‏                                 

** حقيقة العبادة                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هي عبادة الله أيها المسلمون؟ هل نحن الآن نعبد  الله؟العبادة: هي الطاعة، وعندنا: فلان عبد لفلان، أي: يخدمه ويطيعه، إذا  قال: الزم الباب يلزم الباب، إذا قال: امش نم ينام، أطاع، فالطاعة: هي فعل  الأمر واجتناب النهي، إذا أمرك سيدك بأن تقول قل، فإن قلت: لا أقول عصيته،  وأصبحت تساويه، قال سيدك: افعل قلت: ما نفعل؛ ما أنت بعبد، ما عبدته ما  أطعته، لكن ليس مجرد الطاعة يتحقق فيها معنى العبادة.هل تعرفون الطريق  المعبد؟ هو طريق الصحراء ذو الأشواك والحفر والتراب والرمل يأتي المسئول  يعبده بالآلاف ليذل ويسكن، إذاً: فالعبادة الطاعة التي صاحبها يذل غاية  الذل لمعبوده ولمن أطاعه، ويعظمه غاية التعظيم له، انظر إلى المعنيين:  ينكسر ويذل تماماً كالأرض المعبدة، ما يرفع جنبه ولا رأسه، ثم يعظم معبوده  فوق كل تعظيم وإجلال وإكبار. وثالث أيضاً: أن يحبه أكثر من نفسه، هو الذي  ذلل هذا العبد واستعبده فعبده، ويجب أن يحبه أكثر من نفسه.فالعبد الحق الذي  يعبد الله إنسان يطيع الله عز وجل في أمره ونهيه، ولكن لا في عنترية وتعال  وترفع، مع ذل وصغار وتطامن وقنوت وخضوع، أما أن تعبد وأنت تتعنتر فلا، بل  وأنت تذل وتسكن، ثم تحبه أكثر من حبك لنفسك وأهلك ومالك، ثم تعظمه وتجله  وتكبره حتى يكون أكبر من كل شيء عندك. هذا قول عيسى إذاً:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ  [آل عمران:51]، ثم قال لهم:  هَذَا  صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ  [آل عمران:51]، هذا الذي بينت لكم صراط مستقيم، والله  لا ينتهي بأهله إلا إلى الجنة، ألا وهو عبادة الله وتقواه، وطاعة رسوله،  هذا هو الطريق الموصل أصحابه إلى الجنة، إلى الفوز في الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                      

** إجمال الخبر عما تكلم به عيسى عليه السلام في آيات سورة آل عمران * * 
                                هذه كلمات عيسى وهو طفل مازال يرضع، تحققت -والله- كلها،  وإليكموها مرة أخرى:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [آل  عمران:48]، هذا إخبار عنه قبل أن يوجد:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ   *  وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ  فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *  قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى  يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ  فَيَكُونُ   *  وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالإِنجِيلَ  [آل عمران:45-48]، ويرسله رسولاً إلى بني إسرائيل، ويقول:   أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ  مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ  فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنينَ   [آل عمران:49]، هذا فيه آية إن كنتم مؤمنين، وإذا كنتم كفارًا فلن  تشاهدوا شيئاً، الشمس ينكرونها، قالوا: ما نعرفها.  وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  [آل عمران:50]، وفي هذا ما علمتم، لو أن  داعية يأتي بلادنا ويدعو بغير القرآن فقوله مرفوض، من يقبله؟ لكن إذا كان  يقول: قال الله وقال رسوله نقبله، ما يتناقض. وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ  الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [آل عمران:50] بلطف الله وإحسانه، ببركة عيسى،  لو آمنوا به لأحل لهم كثيرًا من المحرمات عليهم عقوبة.  وَجِئْتُكُمْ  بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ   *  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ  [آل عمران:50-51]، ما قال: إن الله أبي  وأبوكم؟  إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ  ، كيف يقولون: عيسى ابن الله؟!  يا ليته يأتينا مسيحي ويقبل منا البيان، علقوا في أعناقهم الصلبان، حتى  الساعة يتبركون بالصليب، كيف تعتقدون أن اليهود قتلوه وتبعدونه؟! لا بأس أن  تغضبوا على اليهود، نعم نحن لا ننكر، غضبهم على اليهود حق، وما صلبوا  عيسى، لكن الذي تمثل بعيسى، أما أنكم تعبدونه وقد قتله اليهود أعداؤكم فأين  عقولكم، كيف يعقل هذا الكلام؟ إنه الجهل والتقليد والتضليل، أولاً: الجهل  هذه ثماره. ثانياً: التقليد، جاهل ويقلد، ما يفكر فيما يقول فلان. ثالثاً:  التضليل من الرؤساء والذين يريدون أن يسودوا على حساب غيرهم، يعرفون الحق  وينكرونه، وقد جربنا هذا في المسلمين، هناك مشايخ من الطرق كانوا يفجرون  بنسائنا.                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                               * *
                                                              هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [هداية الآيات] نأخذ هداية  هذه الآيات، وتفطنوا من أين أخذنا هذه الثمار الطيبة[ من هداية  الآيات:أولاً: شرف الكتابة وفضلها] الكتابة لها شرف وفضل، قال تعالى:   وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [آل عمران:48]، إذاً: الكاتب  عندنا خير من الذي لا يكتب، لا توظف إلا إذا كان عندك شهادة، وقد قال  تعالى:  وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ  [البقرة:282] شكراً لله عز وجل. وإن قال مريض: النبي لا يعرف الكتابة!  قلنا: ذلك آية أنه نبي الله ورسوله، لو كان يكتب لقال الكفرة: هذا الكتاب  كتبه، رأيناه في الجبل الفلاني أربعين سنة يخطه، وقال: هذا كتاب الله، ولكن  لتقوم الحجة على الإنس والجن أنه لا يكتب ولا يقرأ وكيف يأتي بهذه العلوم  والمعارف؟ مستحيل لولا أنها وحي الله وتنزيله وكتابه، ائتوني ببدوي أو عربي  أو أعجمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ثم يأتي بعلوم ومعارف، مستحيل، فكونه أمياً  آية نبوته ومصداق رسالته:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا  مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ [الجمعة:2]. [ثانياً: فضل الحكمة، وهي الفقه في  أسرار الشرع والإصابة في الأمور]، ما بينا هذا البيان الكافي، ها هي ذي  جاءت بين أيديكم، أخبر تعالى أنه سيعلم عيسى الكتاب أولاً والحكمة، وبعد  ذلك التوراة والإنجيل.ما الحكمة؟ قال: [هي الفقه في أسرار الشرع]، والله  يقول:  وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا  [البقرة:269]، ويفهم أسرار الشرع، لم الوضوء؟ لم يغسل ثلاث مرات؟ لم صلاة  الصبح في هذا الوقت، لم حرم الله كذا، وهكذا، الفقيه الحكيم الذي يفهم  أسرار الشريعة، هذا أولاً.والثاني: الإصابة، الحكيم لا يخطئ، يضع كل شيء في  موضعه، لما يجلس يعرف أين يجلس، والذي لا حكمة له يجلس في مجلس الشيخ.  وأنا بهلول بعثتني أمي لأدرس، وطلبوا لي كتاب كذا ، ولما دخلت المسجد كان  الطلاب جلوس والشيخ ما جاء، لكن مكانه فارغاً، والبدو مجتمعون من شتى  الآفاق ما هم كأهل الحضر اليوم، فأنا جئت فجلست في مكان الشيخ، فصاحوا في  وجهي: قم.. قم! لا إله إلا الله! ما هناك لطف ولا رحمة، ما قالوا: هذا صغير  وما يفهم وكذا، فيجيء أحدهم إليك فيقول لك: من فضلك هذا المكان ما هو لك،  هذا للشيخ. لكن أين الآداب؟والشاهد عندنا: الإصابة في الأمور كلها، حتى  الملعقة يعرف من أين يمسكها، اللقمة يعرف كيف يتناولها، نعله كيف يمشي به..  وهكذا الحكيم الذي يضع الأمور في مواضعها قلما يخطئ. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل  الحكمة.قال: [فضل الحكمة، وهي الفقه في أسرار الشرع] أولاً [والإصابة في  الأمور]، يعني: قلما يخطئ الحكيم، لم؟ لأنه يستعين بالله عز وجل وبالنور  الباطني، وهذه الطاقة أكبر من هذه الطاقة المادية، وهي نتيجة لمولد عجيب،  وهو تقوى الله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا [الأنفال:29]، الفرقان أعظم ما تفرق به بين  الحق والباطل والخطأ والصواب والخير والشر والنافع والضار:  إِنْ تَتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا ، فالذين يعيشون على تقوى الله ظاهراً  وباطناً يوجد في قلوبهم نور يميزون به بين الحق والباطل والخير والشر  والنافع والضار، كأنما هو نور بين أيديهم، هذا وعد الله. هل عرفتم من هو  الذي فاز بهذه الشهادة أولاً؟ هل هو نابليون ؟ إنه ابن الخطاب عمر ، يقول  فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو كان من أمتي محدثون -أي: تحدثهم  الملائكة- لكان عمر ، ولكن لا نبي بعدي )، ولده عبد الله الذكي التلميذ  لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما قال أبي في شيء أظنه كذا إلا كان كما  ظن. هؤلاء هم الذين يجب أن يكونوا في المباحث، هذا النوع ينظر إلى الشخص  فيقول: ارمها من جيبك، أنت سارق، فلهذا ندعو المسئولين في العالم الإسلامي  أن يخرجوا ربانيين ويجعلوهم في الاستخبارات والمباحث، أما إذا كانوا جهالاً  يتخبطون فوالله إنهم يؤذون الحكومة، لكن يقولون: وأين أنتم يا أصحاب  الفرقان، نقول: نحن وإياكم سواء، هيا نعود إلى المدرسة المحمدية، ونتخرج  كلنا بنسائنا وأطفالنا، وهي المسجد، في القرية أو الحي، لا يتخلف رجل ولا  امرأة ولا ولد، كل ليلة من المغرب إلى العشاء، نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ونزكي  أنفسنا ونهذب آدابنا وأرواحنا، ثم بعدها كلنا علماء ربانيون.وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد..


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (15) 
الحلقة (156)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (22)

من الصفات التي لا تنفك عن اليهود تكذيبهم لرسل الله، وإعراضهم عما جاءوهم  به مهما كانت المعجزات التي يأتونهم بها، بل ولا يتوقفون عند ذلك وإنما  يؤذون أنبياء الله ويقتلون فريقاً منهم، وحالهم مع عيسى لم يختلف عن حالهم  مع من سبقه، فلما أحس منهم الكفر نصره الله بالحواريين من قومه، فآمنوا به  وآزروه، ومع ذلك فقد حاول الكفار المكر بعيسى وقتله إلا أن الله عز وجل  نجاه منهم ورفعه إليه.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات المباركات، سبع آيات:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم: فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ  أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ  آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ   *  رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا  بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ  الشَّاهِدِينَ   *  وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ  الْمَاكِرِينَ   *  إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ  وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا  كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ   *  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا  لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ   *  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ  الظَّالِمِينَ   *  ذَلِكَ نَتْلُوهُ عَليْكَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالذِّكْرِ  الْحَكِيمِ  [آل عمران:52-58].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أعيد إلى  أذهانكم أن هذه الآيات نزلت في إبطال تأليه عيسى عليه السلام، وهي تحمل  الرد المفحم لوفد نصارى نجران، إذ جاءوا يجادلون رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ويحاجونه في شأن عيسى ووالدته، إذ يؤلهون عيسى وأمه، وهم مرتبكون في  الأقانيم الثلاثة، هل هي الله وعيسى وروح القدس؟! أو هي مريم وعيسى وروح  القدس؟! فكل طائفة تقول بما أملى عليها الشيطان، والحقيقة هي أن عيسى عبد  الله ورسوله.ومن عظيم بيان الله عز وجل أنه قص عليهم قصة عيسى من عهد جدته،  والسياق في تقرير هذه الحقيقة هي: أن عيسى لم يكن بإله أبداً، ولا بابن  الله أبداً، وتعالى الله أن يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة -أي: زوجة-.  

** طلب عيسى من الحواريين النصرة لما أحس من قومه الكفر                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله عز وجل:  فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ  الْكُفْرَ  [آل عمران:52]، الإحساس لا يكون إلا بالحواس الخمس: السمع  والبصر واللسان والشم واليدان والرجلان. أَحَسَّ  أي: علم بواسطة النظر أو  السمع، عرف منهم الكفر. فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ   وعرف  أنهم يريدون أذاه وقتله، وشعر بالإحساس الكامل  قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي  إِلَى اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:52] طلب النصرة من المؤمنين؛ لأن القوم يمكرون  ويدبرون له الأذى والقتل.فأجابه الحواريون، والحواريون جمع حواري، وهو  الأبيض القلب، الزكي النفس، ذو الأخلاق العالية.والحوار
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (16) 
الحلقة (157)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (23)

خلق الله عز وجل آدم من تراب، وجعل ذريته من نطفة من ماء مهين، فكل مولود  له أب وأم إلا عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام فقد خلقه من غير أب كما خلق آدم من  قبل، فكان هذا مما فتن به النصارى فقالوا: إن عيسى هو ابن الله! وقالوا:  إن عيسى هو الله!! وما علموا أن من خلق آدم بلا أب ولا أم قادر على أن يخلق  عيسى من أم بلا أب، ولكن إنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في  الصدور.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم  الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا فيك  يا ولينا وولي المؤمنين.الآيات التي درسناها بالأمس أسمعكموها تلاوة،  وتذكروا ما علمتم منها في الدرس السابق، وما لها من نتائج وعبر تدلنا على  ما كنا قد علمناه.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى  مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ  الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ  بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ   *  رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ  وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *  وَمَكَرُوا  وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ   *  إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ  يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ  بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ   *  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ   *  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ  الظَّالِمِينَ   *  ذَلِكَ نَتْلُوهُ عَليْكَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالذِّكْرِ  الْحَكِيمِ  [آل عمران:52-58].                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                هذه الآيات تذكروا منها ما يلي: [ أولاً: قيام الحجة على  نصارى نجران؛ إذ أخبرهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوحي، فقرر به بطلان  ألوهية عيسى عليه السلام بذكر أوصافه وأحواله مع قومه، وكرامة الله تعالى  له ولأتباعه معه ومن بعده في الدنيا والآخرة]. هذا من قوله تعالى:   فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى  اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:52]؛ علمهم أن عيسى  عليه السلام حاصره اليهود وأرادوا قتله، ولما شعر بذلك - بل أيقن بالأذى -  رفع كفيه إلى ربه، و قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ؟ فأيقظ الله  أولئك المؤمنين فرفعوا أصواتهم قائلين:  نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ [آل  عمران:52].  وَمَكَرُوا [آل عمران:54] أي: اليهود بعيسى عليه السلام حيث  ائتمروا على قتله، ولكن الله مكر؛ فرفعه إليه وألقى الشبه على رئيس شرطتهم  فصلبوه وقتلوه،  وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ [آل عمران:54] ، دبروا  شيئاً ودبر الله آخر، بيتوا شراً وبيت الله خيراً، وكان الله هو  الظاهر.[ثانياً: الإسلام دين الأنبياء وسائر الأمم البشرية، ولا دين حق  غيره، فكل دين غيره باطل]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قولهم:  وَاشْهَدْ  بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران:52].إذاً: فالإسلام: هو الانقياد والإذعان  الكامل لله تعالى فيما يأمر به وينهى عنه، وهذا دين الأنبياء عامة، ودين  المؤمنين الصادقين في كل زمان ومكان، فدعوى أن المسلمين لهم دين خاص أو دين  جديد دعوى باطلة، دين المسلمين هو دين الأنبياء: نوح فإبراهيم فمن دونهما  فعيسى.. إلى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم.[ثالثاً: تقرير حديث الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم في أن لكل نبي حواريين وأنصاراً]، ذكرت لكم أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال: ( لكل نبي من الأنبياء حواريون، وأنا حواريي الزبير بن  العوام )، وهذا دل عليه قول عيسى:  مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ [آل  عمران:52]، من أجاب؟ الحواريون، وهم أصحاب القلوب البيضاء والنفوس الزكية  الطاهرة.[رابعاً: فضل أهل لا إله إلا الله، إذ هم الشاهدون بالحق والناطقون  به]، وبالأمس قلنا: نحن من الشاهدين، إي والله، كل من قال: أشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله؛ هو من الشاهدين، والشاهدون غير  الشهداء؟ الشهداء من ماتوا في الجهاد، والشاهد من شهد شهادة الحق، أما قال  الحواريون: اكتبنا مع الشاهدين؟ أي: معكم، ومع كل من يشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله ولمن أرسله الله؛ موسى وعيسى أو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  الحمد لله أننا من الشاهدين.[خامساً: تقرير قبض الله تعالى لعيسى ورفعه  إليه حياً]، في هذه الآية تقرر أن الله عز وجل رفع إليه عيسى بن مريم حياً،  وهو عنده في جواره، وسوف ينزله في آخر الأيام، أخبر بهذا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ومن كذبه فقد كفر، من كذب رسول الله كفر، في حين أن هناك  آية من سورة الزخرف تكاد تصرح بنزول عيسى، إذ قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّهُ  لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا [الزخرف:61]، عيسى علم لها  يعرف بنزوله قرب الساعة، إذا نزل عيسى عرفت الساعة وعرفها الأبيض والأسود،  علامتها نزول عيسى.إذاً: [تقرير قبض الله تعالى لعيسى ورفعه إليه حياً]،  ولا عجب، وقد تقول: كيف يرفعه حياً؟ أما رفع رسول الله حياً وعاد؟ أيعجز  الله أن يرفع شخصاً إلى الملكوت الأعلى، قادر على أن يرفع البشرية كلها،  وإنما لو أنه أماته ورفعه ثم يحييه وينزله ويميته، فقد جمع له بين موتتين،  وحاشا لله عز وجل، لم يجمع الله لعبد من عباده بين موتتين يعذب مرتين؛ لأن  الموت عذاب، إذاً: رفعه حياً وهو عنده في الملكوت الأعلى، يأكل ويشرب ولا  يبول ولا يتغوط، هذا شأن أهل الجنة دار الخلد؛ يأكلون ويشربون، ووالله لا  يبولون ولا يتغوطون، الشراب يستحيل إلى عرق أطيب من ريح المسك، والطعام إلى  جشاء، ما هي دار خراءة وبول، هذه دار الطهر والقدس.على كل حال هذا التنبيه  لأنه يوجد في بعض التفاسير تخبطات، وخاصة المعاصرين.قال: [ونزوله في آخر  الدنيا] أي: أيامها، ينزل [ليحكم زمناً ثم يموت الموتة التي كتب الله على  كل إنسان، فلم يجمع الله تعالى له بين موتتين، هذا دليل أنه رفع إلى السماء  حياً لا ميتاً].[سادساً: صادق وعد الله تعالى بعزة أهل الإسلام، وذلة  اليهود على مدى الحياة]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟  وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل  عمران:55]، من هم الذين اتبعوا عيسى: المسلمون أم اليهود؟ المسلمون، وهل  النصارى اتبعوه؟ لقد كفروا به، ألهوه، فهم شر الخلق، شر من اليهود.فمن  اتبعوا عيسى بحق؟ المسلمون، في عقيدته وفيما جاء به، هم المسلمون بحق.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           إذاً: بعد هذه الذكرى ننتقل إلى الآيات التي ندرسها إن شاء الله  في ساعتنا هذه بإذن الله، هيا نسمع مثل عيسى عند الله.قال تعالى:  إِنَّ  مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ  قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ   *  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ   *  فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ  وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ  فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ   *  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ  الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ  [آل عمران:59-63].هذه الآيات المدنية صفعت  النصارى صفعة لن يفيقوا بعدها إلا في جهنم أو يسلموا. ‏                                
** ذكر ما تضمنته الآية من دحض شبهة النصارى في تأليه عيسى عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى: إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  آدَمَ  [آل عمران:59] هذا الوفد المحاج المجادل بالباطل وفد نصارى نجران  قالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل آدمي له أب، فما شأن عيسى لا أب له؟  إذ هذه من الفتن التي فتنتهم فعبدوا عيسى، قالوا: إذاً: هذا ابن الله! ما  دام ليس له أب وأمه موجودة؛ إذاً هذا ابن الله، هذه هي الشبهة التي تورطوا  فيها.قالوا: كل آدمي له أب، وعيسى لا أب له، ولما طرحوا هذا السؤال نزل  الجواب من الرحمن جل وعز:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ  [آل عمران:59] أي: آدم ِمنْ تُرَابٍ  ثم قال له: كن فكان،  آدم ليس له أب ولا أم، وعيسى أيضاً لا أب له، إذاً: شأن عيسى كان كشأن آدم،  لو لم يسبق الوجود إنسان لا أب له فممكن أن تقع الشبهة والفتنة، لكن وجد  من لا أب له، ألا وهو آدم، من أبو آدم؟ كيف إذاً؟ خلقه الله وقال له: كن  فكان، وكذلك عيسى.وقد تقدم لنا أن أصناف المخلوقات أربعة: من لا أب له ولا  أم وهو آدم، ومن له أب ولا أم وهو حواء، ومن له أم ولا أب وهو عيسى، ومن له  أب وأم وهو نحن، والله يخلق ما يشاء وهو على كل شيء قدير.المهم لما طرحوا  هذا السؤال، وهو في الحقيقة سؤال هم مصابون بفتنته، لم قالوا: عيسى ابن  الله؟ قالوا: لأنه لا أب له، إذاً: هذا ابن الله! الشيطان زين لهم ذلك  وحسنه، وانخدعوا وقلدوا وضلوا؛ فكان الجواب شافياً كافياً:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ  عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ  [آل عمران:59] أي: آدم   مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل عمران:59].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وهنا قال تعالى:  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ  [آل عمران:60] مصدر الحق من هو؟ الله، هذا الحق الذي بين  تعالى فيه أن عيسى كمثل آدم من أين جاء؟ من الله، الحق من ربك فلا تكن يا  رسولنا من الممترين، أي: الشاكين. وهنا اعلموا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم لا يشك، ولا يكون من الشاكين؛ إذ الشك كفر، ولكن هذا من باب: إياك  أعني واسمعي يا جارة! أما رسول الله وهو المعصوم وهو المطهر الذي انتزع منه  حظ الشيطان فلا يداخله؛ أنى له أن يمتار أو يشك، ولكن هذا بالنسبة إلى  غيره، فلا تكن - أيها السامع - من الممترين. أي: الشاكين، إذ الحق ورد من  الله عز وجل، وبين لنا كيف خلق عيسى، ما هي إلا نفخة نفخها جبريل في كم درع  مريم فسرت النفخة، وكان عيسى عليه السلام في ساعة واحدة.فهزها الطلق إلى  جذع النخلة وألجأها إليه وولدته، وتكلم معها وبين لها ما ينبغي أن تقوله  وتفعله:  فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا   *   فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي  مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا   *  فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا   *   وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا  جَنِيًّا   *  فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ  الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ  أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا   *  فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ  قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا   *  يَا أُخْتَ  هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا    *  فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ  [مريم:22-29] كلموه!  قَالُوا كَيْفَ  نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا   *  قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ  اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي  مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا  دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا  شَقِيًّا   *  وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ  وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا   *  ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   [مريم:29-34].هذه الكلمات قالها ساعة ولادته، إذاً: الحق الثابت جاء من  الله في شأن عيسى، وأنه عبد الله ورسوله، ما هو بإله مع الله ولا بابن لله  كما يقول الضُّلاَّل، إنما هو عبد الله ورسوله، ومن قال غير هذا كفر وانسلخ  من الإيمان، هذا هو الحق مصدره الله عز وجل.إذاً: فلا تكن - يا سامع - من  الممترين، أي: الشاكين في أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناءكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين أجمعين:   فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ  [آل عمران:61] أي: جادلك، يعني: جماعة نجران  مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:61] وعلم أن عيسى عبد الله  ورسوله، وأنه كان بكلمة التكوين: كن، ولم يكن له أب  فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:61] فإليك الحد الفاصل  والنهاية، هذا ما يسمى بالمباهلة، إذا اختلف اثنان وكان أحدهما من  الصالحين، والحق معه، وكان الآخر من الطالحين، والحق بعيد عنه؛ باهله،  فيقال: اجتمعوا واجمعوا من تريدون من إخوانكم وقولوا: اللهم العن من كان  كاذباً منا، فإنهم ما إن يفرغوا حتى يهلك الكاذب! هذه المباهلة، إذا اختلف  اثنان أو أكثر - جماعتان - وادعت كل واحدة الحق فالمباهلة هي الحد الفاصل،  يجتمعون فيأتون بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم ليهلكوا كلهم، ويقولون: اللهم  العن من كان منا كاذباً. وبالفعل خرج أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وفاطمة  الزهراء وراءه، وعن يمينه الحسن وعن يساره الحسين ، وعلي وراء ذلك، وما إن  شاهدوا تلك الكتلة من النور حتى كادوا يذوبون، فروا هاربين، قالوا: والله  لو باهلناه ما بقيت عين تطرف فينا، وانهزموا نهائياً، من حل هذا المشكلة؟  الله بهذه الآية الكريمة:  فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ  مِنَ الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:61] الصحيح في شأنه  فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ  أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا  وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى  الْكَاذِبِينَ  [آل عمران:61].قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعلي وفاطمة  والحسن والحسين : ( إن أنا دعوت فأمنوا ) أي: فقولوا بعدي: آمين! لم جاء  الرسول بابنته وولديها وبصهره وبنفسه؟ من أجل إذا دعا وقال: اللهم العن من  كان كاذباً ليقولوا هم: آمين! فهذه لطيفة أن دعاء الصالحين فيه قرب  الإجابة، الذي يدعو وحده ليس كالذي يدعو ومعه غيره، فإذا دعا الداعي وقال  من معه: آمين؛ فإنه إن لم يستجب للداعي يستجاب لمن قال: آمين! ثم إن أبناء  البنت أبناء، وهذا الشيء هو جائز، فـالحسن والحسين أبناء فاطمة ، وليس  أبناء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وأبناؤها إذاً أبناؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا حرج. قال تعالى:   فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا  وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ  [آل عمران:61] حين نجتمع في  الساحة نقوم بالدعاء، نقول: اللهم العن من كان كاذباً، ومن وراءنا يؤمنون،  ويهلك الله تعالى الكاذبين.                                                                  
**
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن هذا لهو القصص الحق وما من إله إلا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ  [آل  عمران:62] الذي قصصنا عليك يا رسول الله في شأن عيسى وحنة امرأة عمران ، من  يستطيع أن يخبر بهذه الأخبار؟ من كان حاضراً لما كان زكريا يرفع صوته  داعيا سائلاً؟ من كان مع مريم وهي في محرابها تأكل فاكهة الشتاء في الصيف؟  لما اختلفوا أيهم يكفل مريم من كان حاضراً؟ كيف عرفنا القرعة التي  اقترعوها؟ سلسلة من القصص تتبع آثار هذه الأحداث كأنك حاضر فيها، إن لم يكن  هذا وحي الله فماذا يكون؟ إذاً: فوالله إن محمدًا لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ومن أنكر هذا لا عقل له ولا مروءة، كيف لأمي يقص هذا القصص؟ في  أي كتاب وجده؟ من حدثه به؟ ولكن الله هو الذي قال:  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ  الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ  [آل عمران:62]، وسمي القصص من: قص الأثر إذا تتبعه،  أحداث حدث بعد حدث.قال تعالى:  هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ  إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:62] وليس من إله إلا الله، فحطم  الصليبية وقضى عليها نهائياً، ما من إله إلا الله، كل مألوه معبود دون الله  فهو باطل، وليس من حقه أن يسميه الناس إلهاً، أرأيتم هذا الختم أم لا؟   وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ  [آل عمران:62].العزيز: الغالب الذي لا يمانع في شيء قط، العزة:  الغلبة، العزيز: الغالب الذي لا يمانع في شيء يريده، ولله العزة.الحكيم:  الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه، لا يخلط ويخبط ولا يقدم ولا يؤخر، بل كل شيء في  موضعه.إذاً: فأخباره تعالى أخبار الحق والصدق، الذين يعرضون عنها ويدبرون  هلكوا وليسوا بذوي مروءات ولا ديانات، بل كالبهائم والحيوانات!                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن تولوا فإن الله عليم بالمفسدين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وأخيراً يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا  [آل عمران:63] وفد نجران وأعرضوا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ  بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ  [آل عمران:63]، ما قال: فإنهم مفسدون، وإنهم والله  لمفسدون، ينصرون الصليبية في جزيرة العرب؛ لأنهم يأكلون لقيمات من الروم في  الشام وينشرون الصليبية، يفسدون فطر أهل اليمن، ويقلبونها إلى هذا الباطل.  وقوله تعالى: (عليم) أي: بهم، فليتهيئوا إذاً لنقمة الله، فالله عزيز حكيم  لا يمانع في شيء يريده، يضع الشيء في موضعه، وهم مفسدون يفسدون قلوب  الناس، إذاً: فنقمة الله نازلة بهم، لن ينجوا:  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ  [آل عمران:63]، وإن لم يتولوا بل رجعوا  وقبلوا الحق وأذعنوا وقالوا: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ونشهد أن  عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم نجوا، لكن تولوا وأبوا أن  يعودوا، فإن جزاءهم محتوم معلوم.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن نسمعكم شرح هذه الآيات من الكتاب؛ ليتقرر ما سمعتموه ويزيد.                               
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عبودية  عيسى ورسالته دون ربوبيته وألوهيته]، ما زال التقرير متواصلاً يقرر عبودية  عيسى، هو عبد الله ما هو بابن الله، ولا بثالث ثلاثة مع الله، ورسالته  يقررها دون ربوبيته وألوهيته، [فقد روي أن وفد نجران قالوا للرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيما قالوا: كل آدمي له أب، فما شأن عيسى لا أب له؟ فأنزل الله  تعالى على رسوله:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ  خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل عمران:59]  فإذا هو كائن، فأي داع لاتخاذ عيسى إلهاً، ألكونه خلقه الله من غير أب؟  فآدم كذلك خلق بدون أب ولا أم!] لم ما ألهنا آدم ولا عبدناه؟ [وإنما كان  بكلمة الله، فكذلك عيسى خلق بكلمة الله التي هي (كن) فكان، هذا هو الحق  الثابت من الله في شأن عيسى عليه السلام، فلا تكونن من الشاكين فيه، وحاشاه  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشك]، وقد قال: ( نحن أحق بالشك من إبراهيم ) وما  شك إبراهيم.قال: [ولما أكثروا عليه من التردد والمجادلة أرشده ربه تعالى  إلى طريق التخلص منهم، وهو المباهلة، بأن يجتمعوا ويقول كل فريق: اللهم  العن الكاذب منا، ومن كان كاذباً منهم يهلك على الفور، فقال له ربه تعالى:   فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ  تَعَالَوْا [آل عمران:61] هلموا  نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ  وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ  فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ [آل عمران:61]] فهل  فشلوا أم لا؟ قلت لكم: قالوا: والله إن باهلتم هذا الرجل لم تبق فيكم عين  تطرف! كلكم تهلكون، فاهربوا خير لكم.قال: [وخرج في الغد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ومعه الحسن والحسين وفاطمة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، إلا أن  النصارى عرفوا الحق وخافوا إن لاعنوا هلكوا؛ فهربوا من الملاعنة، ودعاهم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام فأبوا]، أسلموا تسلموا. قالوا: لا،  نحن حاملو راية دعوة، كيف نتركها ونتخلى عنها؟ ما هو بغريب هذا ولا عجيب،  في المسلمين يوجد ناس يعيشون على الباطل بمعنى الكلمة، ويعلمون أنه الباطل؛  لكن للحفاظ على المادة إما جاه ومنصب أو مال أو كذا، يعرفون الحق وما  يقبلونه، تعرفون هذا أم لا؟ لأن البشر هم البشر، ما هناك أصناف مختلفة،  والشيطان هو الشيطان، والهوى والشهوة والدنيا هي هي، إذاً: فالناجي من نجاه  الله، والسليم من سلمه الله.قال: [ودعاهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى  الإسلام فأبوا، ورضوا بالكفر إبقاء على زعامتهم ودنياهم، ورضوا بالمصالحة،  فالتزموا بأداء الجزية للمسلمين والبقاء على دينهم الباطل]، لما رفضوا  الدخول في الإسلام أعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يبقي على حياتهم  وعلى دينهم إذا دفعوا مقداراً معيناً من المال سنوياً للمسلمين، فرضوا  بالجزية وبقوا على كفرهم حتى أسلموا.قال: [ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ هَذَا  لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ [آل عمران:62] أي: الذي قصصناه عليك في شأن عيسى  عليه السلام، وهو أنه عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه،  وأنه لا إله إلا الله، أي: لا معبود بحق إلا هو تعالى، وأن الله لهو العزيز  الغالب الذي لا يمانع في شيء أراده، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره. ثم توعد  نصارى نجران وغيرهم من أهل الفساد في الأرض بأنه عليم بهم وسوف يحل نقمته  بهم، وينزل لعنته عليهم، وهو على كل شيء قدير.إن شاء الله نكون قد فهمنا  هذه الآيات؟ اسمعوها مرة ثانية: إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  *   الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ   *  فَمَنْ  حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا  نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ  وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ   *  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ  وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ   *  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ  بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ  [آل عمران:59-63].                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات:أولاً: ولاية الله  تعالى لرسوله بإرشاده إلى الطريق التي أنهى بها جدال النصارى]، لو لم يكن  الله ولياً لرسوله ما كان يرشده إلى هذا السلاح الذي حطم به الصليبيين، إذا  والاك الله لا يتخلى عنك، ينصرك ويكون دائماً معك.إذاً: فكيف يتخلص الرسول  من هذا الوفد المتعالي المتغطرس؟ حكم الولاية اقتضى أن يعلمه هذه  المباهلة، ما كان يعرفها، فقل: تعالوا نخرج بنسائنا ونسائكم وأبنائنا  وأبنائكم وندعو فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين. وهنا يقال: لو وجد الآن  جماعة ثانية، جماعة حق وجماعة باطل، وتأكدت جماعة الحق من أنها على الحق،  وأن الأخرى على الباطل، ثم دعوهم إلى المباهلة، فهل تصح المباهلة أو لا  تصح؟ تصح، ويهلك الله المفسدين، وإذا كانت الجماعة ما هي بمطمئنة إلى أنها  على حق فما تستطيع إذاً أن تباهل، وإن كانت تعلم أن الأخرى على باطل، لكن  موقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقيني.الآن لو يأتي النصارى فوالله  لنباهلنهم، لأننا على حق، وهم يقيناً على باطل، هيا تعالوا نباهلكم ونجعل  لعنة الله على الكاذبين. [ثانياً: مشروعية المباهلة غير أنها تكون في  الصالحين الذين يستجاب لهم]، تكون في الصالحين من عباد الله الذين إذا  سألوا الله أعطاهم، إذا دعوه أجابهم، أما إذا لم يكن حالهم هكذا فما  ينتفعون، ما يقع شيء، لا يهلك العدو ولا يهلكون هم.[ثالثاً: تقرير ألوهية  الله تعالى دون سواه، وبطلان دعوى النصارى في تأليه عيسى عليه السلام]،  عدنا من حيث بدأنا، لا إله إلا الله! وما عيسى إلا عبد الله ورسول الله،  وإذا كان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله؛ فأولياؤنا الذين نذبح لهم الذبائح ونقرب  لهم القرابين - كعجل مولد سيدي البدوي - كيف حالهم؟ أية عبادة أعظم من أن  يقول: هذا مولاي فلان! بل يغرسون النخل: هذه نخلة سيدي فلان، يشتري قطيعاً  من الغنم: هذه نعجة سيدي فلان، لم تفعل هذا؟ حتى يباركها الله وتنمو، وأنت  أعطيتها لله أم لعبد الله؟ لو قلت: هذه لله نعم تطمع أن يبارك لك، أما أن  تقول: هذه لسيدي فلان وتقول: يباركها الله! إنه والله لا أعظم من الدعاء  عبادة، لا صلاة ولا جهاد ولا رباط؛ لما علمتم أن الداعي إذا دعا تمثلت فيه  كل أنواع العبادة، وإليكموها:لما أرفع كفي: يا رب! تقول: هذا الشيخ فقير؛  بدليل رفع كفيه إلى السماء. ثانياً: أناجيه: يا رب! يا رب! يا رب! تقول:  لولا علم هذا الشيخ بأن ربه موجود ويسمع ويرى ويقدر على أن يعطيه فهل  سيناديه ويسأله؟! إذاً: فهو الفقير؛ لوجود الله وعلمه وقدرته  ورحمته.ثالثاً: لما يطرح عليه حاجاته: أعطني كذا، احفظني من كذا؛ فهذا دال  على أنه لا يقضي هذه الحوائج إلا الله، وإلا لما التفت إلى هنا أو هنا يسأل  ويطلب، فلهذا الدعاء هو العبادة، ( من لم يسأل الله يغضب عليه )، ألح في  الدعاء فإن الله يحب الملحين في الدعاء، والشرك فيه -والعياذ بالله- أن  يقول: يا رسول الله! ويا سيدي فلان! وعاشت أمتنا قروناً تشرك به هذا  الشرك.تجد المرء يوحد الله، والمسبحة في يده: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا  الله، لا إله إلا الله ألف مرة، يأخذه النعاس وتسقط المسبحة من يده وإذ به  يقول: يا رسول الله! يا أهل البلاد! أين الله الذي كان يؤلهه؟ لعلي واهم؟  أما قلت لكم: إن قائد السيارة خرج بنا عن خط السير فإذ به يقول: يا رسول  الله! يا رسول الله! قلت: كيف هذا يا فلان؟! لو متنا لهلكنا؟ هل الرسول  يجيئك الآن يمر ينقذك؟ كيف هذا؟! فيقول لي: لساني هكذا![رابعاً: تهديد الله  تعالى لأهل الفساد في الأرض، وهم الذين يعملون بالشرك والمعاصي]، هددهم  الله في هذه الآيات فقال:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ  [آل  عمران:63]، معناه: يا مفسدون انتبهوا، إنكم تحت الرقابة، وهو كذلك.والله  أسأل أن يصلحنا، وأن يبعدنا من ساحة المفسدين، اللهم آمين!
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (17) 
الحلقة (158)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (24)

إن إفراد الله عز وجل بالعبادة هو الغاية من كل رسالة، وهدف كل نبي من  الأنبياء، وقد جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واليهود قد حرفوا دينهم،  واتخذوا أحبارهم أرباباً من دون الله، ومثل ذلك فعل النصارى حيث عبدوا  رهبانهم، وزادوا على ذلك أن كل فريق منهم ادعى نسبة إبراهيم عليه السلام  إلى ديانته، وقد أخبرهم الله أن إبراهيم ما كان يهودياً ولا نصرانياً،  وإنما كان حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة ندرس كتاب ربنا عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد  كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله،  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وبالمشاهدة نشاهد  السكينة، لا ضوضاء ولا فوضى ولا لغط ولا سخط ولا كلام، هذه السكينة، أما  الرحمة فقد غشيتنا، فهل تشاهد بيننا الآن عذاباً؟ أبداً، رحمة كاملة، وأما  كون الملائكة تحفنا فكما أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أننا لا  نشاهدهم؛ لأن أبصارنا ضعيفة لا تقوى على رؤية الملائكة النورانيين وهم  يحفون بالحلقة.وأما ذكر الله تعالى لنا عنده في الملكوت الأعلى فهو كما  أخبر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الحمد لله على هذا الإفضال والإنعام، الحمد  لله على أن رزقنا الله إيماناً به وبلقائه، به وبكتابه ورسوله، ويسر لنا  أن نصلي المغرب والعشاء في أقدس بيت من بيوت الله، ونتلو كتاب الله  ونتدارسه، اللهم لك الحمد! اللهم لك الحمد! اللهم لك الحمد على ما أوليت  وأنعمت وأفضلت.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس ونحن في سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام إلى  هذه الآيات الخمس، فهيا أنا أتلو وأنتم استمعوا، ونصبح كلنا دارسين  وتالين، قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ  بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا  فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ   *  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ  تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   *  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ  لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  مَا  كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ  حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  إِنَّ أَوْلَى  النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل  عمران:64-68].الحمد لله! الحمد لله! الحمد لله! عجب هذا القرآن العظيم. هيا  بنا نتدارس هذه الآيات.                               

 المراد بأهل الكتاب وحكمة مناداتهم بهذه الصفة                                                                                                    
                                 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:64] من الآمر  بكلمة: (قل)؟ الله رب العالمين، منزل القرآن العظيم على خاتم أنبيائه وإمام  رسله نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل  عمران:64] نادهم: يا أهل الكتاب! ومن هم أهل الكتاب؟ إنهم والله لليهود  والنصارى؛ لأن اليهود بين أيديهم التوراة وإن حرفوها، وإن زادوا وإن نقصوا،  وإن قدموا وإن أخروا، لكن أصلها موجود، التوراة النور الإلهي.والنصارى بين  أيديهم الإنجيل، الإنجيل الذي أنزله الله على عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه  السلام، إذاً: فهم حقاً أهل كتاب أم لا؟ ويكفي أن الله عز وجل يقول لرسوله:   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:64]، ناداهم بهذه الصفة التي  يفرحون بها، ولا ينكرونها، ولهذا يبتدئ النداء بهذا: (يا أهل الكتاب) يريد  أن يقول لهم: تعالوا، ما قال: هلم، تعالوا؛ لأن مقام الرسول عال، كأنه  يقول: ارتفعوا أيها الهابطون إلى المقام السامي العالي، وهو مقام النبي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ارتفعوا أيها الهابطون إلى مقام النبوة المحمدية  لتتعلموا الهدى وتعرفوا الحق.                                                                      

 المراد بالكلمة السواء                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى  كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64] كلمة العدل والحق  والإنصاف، (كلمة سواء) أي: كلمة عدل بيننا وبينكم، ما هذه الكلمة؟ هي   أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ  بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:64] هذه هي  كلمة العدل، وهي ألا نعبد نحن وأنتم إلا الله، لا نعبد الله نحن وأنتم  تعبدون الأصنام والأوثان، أو تعبدون الأولياء والرهبان، ألا نعبد نحن ولا  أنتم إلا الله، هذا هو الإنصاف والعدل.ولا نشرك به تعالى شيئاً، لا عيسى  ولا أمه ولا روح القدس جبريل ولا غير جبريل، لا موسى ولا العزير، فقط نعبد  الله وحده، ولا نشرك به شيئاً من الشركاء قلوا أو كثروا، ولا شيئاً من  الشرك ولو كلمة، ولو انحناء برءوسنا.ثانياً: ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضاً أرباباً  وآلهة من دون الله،  وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:64] أي: آلهة يعبدون من دون الله عز وجل.إذاً:  فاليهود كالنصارى، قدسوا علماءهم ورهبانهم، ورفعوهم إلى مستوى الألوهية  والربوبية، فقد أحلوا لهم ما حرم الله فأطاعوهم، فأحلوا ما حرم الله،  وحرموا عليهم ما أحل الله وأباح وأذن، فحرموه على أنفسهم اتباعاً لعلمائهم،  فكانوا بذلك قد اتخذوهم أرباباً؛ لأن الرب هو الذي يحل ويحرم، هو الذي  يمنع ويجيز، لأن الرب هو المربي العليم الحكيم، فهو يحل ما فيه خير للعباد،  ويحرم ما فيه ضرر على العباد وشر.فإذا جاء العالم يحرم ما أحل الله ويحل  ما حرم الله أصبح هو الإله، واتصف بصفات الرب؛ لأن لفظ الرب فيه معنى  التربية.وهنا جاء من سورة التوبة قول الله تعالى:  اتَّخَذُوا  أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  [التوبة:31]، هذه الآية لما سمعها ذاك الصاحب عدي بن حاتم  الطائي ابن حاتم الطائي مضرب المثل في الكرم والجود، وولده تنصر وأصبح  نصرانياً، فلما أسلم في أخريات من أسلم سمع الرسول يقرأ:  اتَّخَذُوا  أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:31]  فأنكر ذلك وقال: لا يا رسول الله! ما اتخذناهم أرباباً، فقال له النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( أليسوا يحلون لكم الحرام فتحلونه؟ قال: بلى، أليسوا  يحرمون عليكم الحلال فتحرمونه؟ قال: بلى. قال: فتلك عبادتهم ) ما هي  العبادة إذاً؟ أليست العبادة طاعة في ذل وانكسار وتعظيم لذلك المطاع؟ بلى،  إذاً: تلك هي العبادة.(اتخذوا أحبارهم) أي: علماءهم، (ورهبانهم):  عُبَّادهم، اتخذوهم أرباباً، كيف جعلوهم أرباباً؟ أطاعوهم في معصية  الله.إذاً: هذه هي الدعوة دعوة الإنصاف والعدل، يا أهل الكتاب من يهود  ونصارى! تعالوا ارتفعوا إلى مقامنا السامي، ارتفعوا من هذا الهبوط الذي  هبطتموه، وأصبحتم لاصقين بالأرض من أجل المادة والأهواء والشهوات والأطماع،  ارتفعوا.  

 ذكر ما تضمنته كلمة السواء من جماع معاني التوحيد                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ  [آل  عمران:64] أي: عدل  بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64]. ما هذه الكلمة؟  هي  أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:64] لا العزير ولا عيسى  ولا فلان وفلان وفلان. وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:64]، فكوننا  نعبده ونعبد معه غيره ما استفدنا، ما حققنا الهدف، ما زلنا ضلالاً، ولنذكر  هذا دائماً ونقول: من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وجب عليه أن يعبد الله  أولاً، كيف يشهد له بأنه لا إله إلا هو ولا يعبده؟ فهو إذاً يسخر  ويستهزئ.ثانياً: ألا يعبد معه غيره، وإلا تناقض، كيف يقول: أنا أعلم علم  يقين أنه لا يوجد إله يعبد بحق إلا الله، وها أنا قد عبدته، ثم يعبد معه  غيره؟ أي تناقض أعظم من هذا؟ فضيحة! من أول مرة يقول: لا إله إلا الله  وفلان! حتى يعبده مع الله، أما أن تنفي وجود إله مع الله وتعبد الله ثم  تعبد معه غيره فهذه خيانة وسوء أدب.ثالثاً: ألا تعترف بعبادة غير الله، ولا  تقرها أبداً، فإن أنت عبدت الله وعبدت وحده، ثم رضيت بأن يعبد غيره معه؛  إذاً تناقضت، فإذا كنت من أول مرة تستثني، فتقول: لا إله إلا الله والمسيح.  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلا ما كان من عبادتنا لـمريم مثلاً،  فهذا تناقض.إذاً:  كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64]  هي ألا نعبد أولاً إلا الله، ولا نشرك به شيئاً أبداً، لا من الشرك ولا من  الشركاء، فقد يعبد الله عز وجل وحده ولكن يقول كلمة شرك، أو يعتقد عقيدة  شرك تتنافى مع التوحيد، فهو كافر ومشرك، ولا يقبل منه ذلك التوحيد.ثالثاً:   وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:64] لا يتخذ جهالنا علماءنا آلهة يعبدونهم، وهل العلماء يعبدون؟ إذا  أحلوا لنا ما حرم الله فاتبعناهم عبدناهم، إذا حرموا علينا ما أحل الله  فحرمنا ما أحل الله عبدناهم، ضاددنا الله تعالى وناددناه بهم، وجعلناهم  آلهة، إذ لا يشرع إلا الله، لا يقنن إلا الله، وقولوا: لم؟ الجواب: الذي  يشرع ويقنن يجب أن يكون عليماً حكيماً قادراً: قدرة لا يعجزها شيء، علم  أحاط بكل شيء، حكمة لا يخلو منها شيء، والإنسان الضعيف يستطيع؟ لا يعرف  المستقبل ما فيه، لا يعرف مضار الناس ولا منافعهم، الذي يستحق أن يشرع  ويقنن فيحلل ويحرم ويأمر وينهى ذاك الذي هو الله ذو القدرة التي لا يعجزها  شيء، ذو العلم الذي أحاط بكل شيء، ذو الحكمة التي لا يفارقها شيء! إن الذي  يشرع العبادات ليعبد البشر بها الله يجب أن يكون عالماً بكل شيء، والذي لا  يعلم ما وراء هذه الجبال، أو لا يعلم ما بعد أسبوع أو عام أو خمسين سنة ولا  يعلم ما بعد قرن وقرون؛ كيف يطاع فيما يشرع؟!هذه هي الحقيقة، ووضحها لنا  آية سورة التوبة، إذ نزل فيها:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا  الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ  عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ  [التوبة:28].هذا إعلان أعلنه علي بن أبي طالب  وأبو بكر الصديق ومن أرسلهم الرسول في حجة سنة تسع من الهجرة، أعلنوا ألا  يحج بعد هذا العام مشرك أبداً، في تلك السنة حج المشركون؛ لأنهم ما منعوا،  ولم يبق إلا حجة واحدة في السنة العاشرة، حجة الوداع، فبعث الرسول أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه نائباً عنه، فكان أول أمير في الحج، ثم زاد فبعث علياً وبعض  الصحابة أن ينادوا في عرفات وفي مزدلفة وفي منى وفي مكة ألا يحج بعد العام  مشرك، وألا يطوف بالبيت عريان، هذا ما يحمله النداء:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا  الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً   [التوبة:28] وفقراً، وقلتم: الآن نجوع، الآن تتعطل التجارة، كان المشركون  يأتون بالبضائع والسلع ويشترون ما شاء الله، والآن نصاب بالجوع والفقر،   وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ  شَاءَ  [التوبة:28]، لم قال: إن شاء؟ لو لم يقل: (إن شاء) لتركوا العمل  وكل شيء ولقالوا: أبشروا فقد وعدكم الله بالغنى، لا تحرثوا ولا تزرعوا! لا  إله إلا الله الحكيم العليم! كلمة (إن شاء) هذه تعدل الدنيا وما فيها،  والله لو ما قالها لترك الناسجون النسج، والحارثون الحرث، والمجاهدون  قالوا: انتهينا، وعدنا الله بالغنى! لا إله إلا الله، أو ما انتبهتم لهذا  القيد؟  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ  فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا   [التوبة:28] هنا تضطرب القلوب أم لا؟ أين البضائع والسلع والتجارات والذين  يشترون؟ تعطلت الحياة! قال:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً  [التوبة:28] وفقراً  من منعكم المشركين من دخول الحرم من الحج بعد هذا العام  فَسَوْفَ  يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ  [التوبة:28] ثم ماذا قال  بعد (إن شاء)؟ قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  [التوبة:28]  عرفتم هاتين الصفتين؟ عليم بكل شيء، حكيم في تشريعه في كل شيء، فاستجيبوا،  أطيعوا، امنعوا المشركين بعد هذا العام، لا تقبل مشركاً يحج بعد هذا العام.                                                                       
                                                              ضلال اليهود والنصارى باعتقادهم في عيسى وعزير واتخاذهم الأحبار والرهبان أرباباً                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ   [التوبة:29] أذلاء، هنا بين لنا شركهم وكفرهم، لا تقل: اليهود والنصارى ما  هم بكفار ولا مشركين! اسمع الله يقرر شركهم وكفرهم: وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ  ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ  [التوبة:30] أما الواقع فوالله ما  المسيح ابن الله ولا العزير ابن الله. ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ  يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  [التوبة:30] قالوا  كما قال المشركون من العرب وغيرهم.  يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ  [التوبة:30]  اسمع علة هذا اللعن:قال:  اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ  أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:31] اليهود اتخذوا العلماء  أرباباً، والنصارى اتخذوا العباد والرهبان أرباباً من دون الله، من أخبر  بهذا الواقع؟ الله عز وجل، هل يقول الله غير الصدق والواقع؟ حاشاه تعالى أن  يقوله.قال:  اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا  لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ  [التوبة:31]، هنا لما سمع عدي بن حاتم الطائي النصراني العربي  حيث كان في الشام وكان متنصراً؛ قال: يا رسول الله! ما اتخذناهم أرباباً  من دون الله. كيف تقول هذا؟ لو كان متزناً ثابت العقل لما قال هذا والله هو  الذي قال، هذا ما هو بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا قول الله، يا  حاتم ! أأنت أعلم أم الله؟! لكن لما كان يواجه الرسول قال: يا رسول الله!  ما اتخذناهم أرباباً من دون الله! فأجابه أستاذ الحكمة صلى الله عليه وسلم  ومعلمها بما شفى صدره، وهدأ من قلقه وروعه، قال: ( أليسوا يحلون لكم الحرام  فتحلونه؟ قال: بلى. أليسوا يحرمون عليكم الحلال فتحرمونه؟ قال: بلى. قال:  فتلك عبادتهم ) تلك هي العبادة إذاً. أليست هي الطاعة مع الإذعان والذل  والاحترام والتعظيم؟ إذاً: عبدتموهم، واتخذتموهم أرباباً.وهذه الآية نزلت  في وفد نجران فاسمعوها:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى  كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64] لا ظلم ولا جور،  نحن وأنتم سواء، ما هذه الكلمة؟  أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا  نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:64] من الشرك أو الشركاء،  وَلا  يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:64].                                                                      

 منع النبي الصحابة من القيام له صورة من صور حمايته لجناب التوحيد                                                                                                    
                                من هنا كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد الناس في المسجد  أن يقوموا يقول: لا تقوموا، ما سمح لأحد أن يقوم له، يدخل على أصحابه في  الروضة من بيته، فهموا أن يقوموا فقال: لا تقوموا، حتى لا يقال: الرسول يحب  أن يعظم ويعبد. فهذا من عمل اليهود والنصارى، يقومون لأحبارهم ورهبانهم؛  لأن القيام عبادة سببها الطاعة والتعظيم والحب والذل والانكسار، والانحناء  الذي هو امتداد الظهر أو ما نسميه بالركوع أليس هذا من باب التعظيم  والإجلال لمن عبدناه أم لا؟ والسجود من باب أولى، ولهذا قال: ( من سره أن  يمتثل له الناس قيامًا ) بحب صادق ( فليتبوأ - والعياذ بالله- مقعده من  النار ).فلهذا ما من حق المؤمن صادق الإيمان أن يرغب في أن يقوم الناس له،  وإن قاموا له وبدون حب منه ولا رغبة؛ فلا بأس، أما أن يحب لنفسه أن يقوم  الناس له تعظيماً وإجلالاً وإكباراً فقد تبوأ مقعده في النار.فعبادنا  وزهادنا وعلماؤنا نحبهم نبجلهم نعظمهم نقدرهم، لكن ليس إكباراً وإجلالاً  كالعبادة، وهم أنفسهم عليهم الرضوان لا يرغبون أن يذلوا الناس ويهينوهم؛  حتى يركعوا لهم أو يقوموا لهم، وليس ذلك في نفوسهم، فإن فعله من فعله من  إخوانهم فهو من باب احترام أو تعظيم العالم أو الحاكم، ليس عبادة له وذلاً  وصغاراً أو إعظاماً وإجلالاً؛ لأننا كلنا عبيد الله، ولكن فضل الله بعضنا  على بعض، فمن هنا الذين يركعون وينحنون خوفاً وتبجيلاً وتعظيماً عبدوا غير  الله عز وجل. وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:64] الأرباب: جمع رب، ما الرب؟ الرب يطلق ويراد به:  المعبود، لم عبد؟ لأنه يربي، يطعم ويسقي ويحيي ويميت، ويعز ويذل؛ فتذل له  النفوس تعظيماً له وخوفاً منه ورغبة فيما عنده.                                                                      

 ذكر ما يعتبر عبادة مما ليس بعبادة من طاعة البشر فيما أمروا به ودعوا إليه                                                                                                    
                                أقول: خلاصة القول: أن اليهود والنصارى عبدوا علماءهم  وعبادهم، وبين لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك فشفى صدورنا مع عدي بن  حاتم رضي الله عنه، إذ قال: ( يحلون لكم الحرام فتحلونه، ويحرمون عليكم  الحلال فتحرمونه )، فالآن أيما حاكم من حكام المسلمين عرباً أو عجماً ينصب  نفسه هذا المنصب، ويبيح للناس الخمر يقول: اشربوها، هل نطيعه؟ والله إن  أطعناه عبدناه، يبيح لهم الزنا يقول: أيش فيه؟ فإن أطاعوه عبدوه وألهوه،  يبيح لهم الربا، يقول: الربا حلال! فإن أطاعوه فقد ألهوه وجعلوه إلهاً مع  الله، يبيح لهم عقوق الأبوين، يقول: ما هناك حاجة إلى هذه الطاعة العمياء  لأب أو أم، أنت حر، فلو أطاعوه في ذلك فقد ألهوه، وهكذا لو قال: لا معنى  لهذا الصيام أبداً، فأطعناه فتركنا الصيام الذي فرض الله فقد عبدناه  وألهناه! أقول: أما ما كان من غير ما أحل الله ولا حرم من أمور الدنيا  كالحرث والزراعة والصناعة والتجارة وما إلى ذلك؛ فهذه إذا نظر الحاكم إلى  مصالح الأمة أو المسلمين وقال: اتركوا هذا لما يترتب عليه؛ فهذا أمر واسع  وجائز، ما هو بعبادة.الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يحرمون عليكم ما أحل  الله لكم فتحرمونه، أو يبيحون لكم ما حرم الله فتبيحونه وتحلونه، هذه مضادة  لله أم لا؟ هذا هو الشرك بعينه.فالدعوة الإسلامية الربانية تدعو إلى أن  المحلل والمحرم هو الله عز وجل، والمطاع في ذلك هو الله، إذ هو المربي وهو  العليم الحكيم.فإن قال لك والدك يا بني: لا تجلس مجالس الباطل والمنكر،  فطاعته هنا من طاعة الله عز وجل؛ لأن الله حرم هذا، أبوك ما يرضى لك هذا  الفساد، لا تقل: إذاً عبدت أبي! أبداً، إذا قال لك مربيك أو شيخك: يا فلان!  لا تستعمل هذا الدخان لأن فيه مضرة ومفسدة، فلا تقل: إن أطعته عبدته  وجعلته إلهاً مع الله؛ لأن معلمك أو مربيك رأى أن هذا ضار بك ومفسد لعقلك  أو مالك فنهاك عنه! مثلاً: هؤلاء رجال المرور كونهم فعلوا هذه الإشارة  الحمراء، وهذه خضراء؛ من أجل مصالح الناس حتى لا يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، وحتى لا  يؤذي بعضهم بعضاً، فهل تقول: أنا لا أطيعهم، إذا أطعتهم عبدتهم وأصبحت  مشركاً! يأتي هذا الوسواس، يقول: إذاً أنا أتحداهم، أنا لا أعبد إلا الله،  لا نطيع رجل المرور! فرجل المرور ما حرم ما أحل الله، ولا أباح ما حرم  الله، نعم مأذون لك أن تمشي في هذا الشارع، ولكن إذا وجد شوك يقول لك: لا  تمش فيضرك هذا الشوك، أتقول: أنت ألهت نفسك وأصبحت إلهاً؟ لا؛ لأنني منعتك  من هذا الضرر الذي يحصل لك.أقول: فلا بد من وعي وبصيرة، والقاعدة التي  وضعها الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم واضحة كالشمس: ( يا عدي ! أليسوا قد حرموا  عليكم ما أحل الله فأطعتموهم؟ أليسوا أباحوا لكم ما حرم الله فأطعتموهم؟  فتلك عبادتهم يا عدي ! )، قال عدي : آمنت بالله. وصلى الله وسلم على رسول  الله.  

 مجمل القول فيما تضمنته الآية الكريمة من النهي عن صور الشرك                                                                                                    
                                ولنسمع الآية مرة ثانية:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64]  ما هناك تفوق: نحن أشراف وأنتم وضعاء، أو نحن سادة وأنتم كذا، كلمة سواء،  وهي أولاً: ألا نعبد نحن ولا أنتم إلا الله، العبادة التي تعبدنا الله بها  لا ننصبها لغيره، لا لعيسى ولا لجبريل ولا لموسى ولا لعزير، لأن الله  تعبدنا بهذه الكلمة، أو بهذه الركعة، أو بهذا الأمر والنهي، لا نعبد إلا  الله.ثانياً: ولا نشرك به غيره، لأنهم قد يعبدون الله ويشركون، فما هي حال  عوام المسلمين وجهالهم؟ يكفرون، يعبدون الله ويشركون معه غيره، والشرك  مأخوذ من الشركة، هذا المنزل بيني وبين فلان شركة، كذا أم لا؟ هذه عبادة  خاصة بالله، هذا المنزل خاص لفلان، لا شرك له فيه، فما تعبدنا الله به  وجعله من عبادته كالذبح والنذر والحلف والركوع والسجود فهذه عبادات شرعها  الله، فمن ذبح لغير الله عز وجل تقرباً إليه وتزلفاً أو رجاء أن يحصل له  خير أو يحصل له معروف فقد عبد الذي ذبح له كما يذبح لله عز وجل.والذي ينذر  كذلك، والعرب كانوا ينذرون للآلهة، ونحن ننذر لله:  يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ   [الإنسان:7] وهو أن يقول: يا رب! علي أن أصوم كذا، أو أتصدق بكذا، أو أبيت  الليلة راكعاً ساجداً لك يا رب العالمين! هذا النذر، وهل يجوز أم لا يجوز؟  يجوز، تملق إذاً إلى الله وتزلف، ليقضي حوائجك أيضاً إن شئت من أجل أن يفعل  بك خيراً، وإن شئت أن يحبك فإنك تتقرب تقول: لك يا رب أن أصوم ثلاثة أيام  من كل شهر، من يمنعك؟ تقرب إلى الله وتزلف إليه.أما أن تنذر لغير الله فقد  جعلته إلهاً، لك يا سيدي فلان أن أفعل كذا وكذا. أصبح شريكاً مع الله أم  لا؟ تعبدنا الله بالإقسام به والحلف؛ لأنه تعظيم وإجلال وإكبار، فأنت لا  تحلف بالله وتحلف بفلان، أشركت هذا المخلوق في عظمة الله وفي عبادته.فلهذا  العامة يقولون: والنبي، نقول: حرام، قل: لا إله إلا الله، أشركت بالله، كيف  تقول: والنبي؟ هل النبي إله؟ أعوذ بالله! هو عبد الله ورسوله، فكيف تحلف  به إذاً وتجعله إلهاً؟ولهذا من تعاليم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لما شاهد  بعض المؤمنين أسلموا من عهد قريب، فيحلفون بالعزى وباللات بدون قصد، فقال: (  من حلف باللات فليقل: لا إله إلا الله ) أي: يكفر ذلك الذنب بكلمة  التوحيد، تربية له، فلهذا من جرى على لسانه الحلف بسيده فلان أو برأس فلان  أو بكذا مباشرة يقول: لا إله إلا الله فتمحوها، على شرط: ألا يكون متعمداً.  إذاً:  وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:64] لا نقول: مستعدون لأن  نصلي ونصوم ونحج لله وحده، ولكن لا بأس أن ننذر لغيره، أو نتوسل إلى غيره،  فهذا لا يصح بهذه اللفظة من كلام الله:  وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:64].ثالثاً:  وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:64] كلنا عبد الله، الحاكم والمحكوم، العالم  والعابد والجاهل، كلهم عبيد الله عز وجل، أما الاحترام والتبجيل والإكبار  فلا بأس، لكن ليس تبجيل ولا إكبار عبادة، يقبل بعضنا بعضاً، ولكن لا إلى  مستوى العبادة التي هي الذل والانكسار والخشية والرهبة والخوف.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا  [آل عمران:64] عن هذا  وأعرضوا فقالوا: ما نسمع هذا، فقل لهم ونادهم: (تعالوا إلى كلمة). (فإن  تولوا) أصلها: فإن تتولوا، فإن تولوا عما دعوتهم إليه وأعرضوا عنه فقل  إذاً:  اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:64] وأنتم إذاً كافرون،  ما قالها لكنها معروفة، فإن تولوا عن هذه الدعوة وعن هذه المناظرة وعن هذا  اللقاء ورفضوا الحضور فقولوا لهم: اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون وأنتم معروف أنكم  كافرون، لكن من آداب القرآن وكمالات كلام الله وهو علاج القلوب والأرواح  أنه ما قال:  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ   [آل عمران:64] وأنتم كافرون، فهذه تنفرهم، ما تجعلهم يسمعون، لكن سبحان  الله العظيم! هو لازم هذا، يقول أو لا يقول، إن كنا نحن مسلمين إذاً أنتم  غير مسلمين؛ لأننا أقبلنا وأنتم رفضتم وأبيتم، رضينا وأبيتم، أقبلنا  وأعرضتم. سبحان الله العظيم! أعيد هذا النداء الكريم:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل  عمران:64] هي  أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:64] أولاً  وَلا  نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:64] ثانياً  وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا  بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا  اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:64] وأنتم كافرون. ما معنى  مسلمون؟ أسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله فعبدناه وحده، ولا نشرك به شيئاً، ولا  يتخذ المسلم المسلم إلهاً مع الله، لا يطيعه في معصية الله ورسوله، إنما  الطاعة في المعروف، أطع أمك، أطع أباك، أطع شيخك، أطع جارك صديقك، أطع  إمامك وحاكمك، لكن فيما هو معروف مأذون فيه، لا فيما حرم الله وأوجب الله،  فتترك ما أوجب الله أو تفعل ما حرم الله طاعة لأمك أو أبيك أو شيخك أو  حاكمك؛ إذ القاعدة التي وضعها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إنما الطاعة في  المعروف ).وأزيدكم: مع هذا الهياج الموجود في العالم العربي من أجل هذه  الصحوة ما بلغنا يقيناً أن حاكماً أمر مواطنيه بأن يفجروا، أو يسرقوا، أو  يسبوا الله ورسوله، أو يتركوا الصلاة، أو يؤذوا الجيران إلا ما كان من محنة  عدن لما ظهر فيها الشيوعية، نعم حاولوا أن يكفروهم، ولكن الله عز وجل  أزالهم وأبادهم. نعم وجد في بعض البلاد بعض الحكام انتقدوا الصيام وقالوا:  إنه أعاقنا وعطلنا، لكن ما سمعوا لهم ولا أطاعوهم، ولا أكلوا في رمضان،  ففشلوا.أما أننا بلغنا أن حاكماً في بلاد العرب قال للمواطنين: أيها  المواطنون! دعونا من هذا الصيام، أو دعونا من هذا التزمت، كيف لا يتزوج إلا  كذا وكذا، فليتزوج ما شاء، أو قال لهم: كيف هذا الربا؟ افعلوا ما شئتم،  يجب أن ترابوا؛ ما كان أبداً فيما علمنا، والله أعلم، ولكن هم الذين تهوروا  وسقطوا في المحنة، ما سألوا أهل العلم ولا انقادوا لعلمائهم، ولا استجابوا  لهم، ففعلوا ما حرم الله عز وجل.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في إبراهيم وما أنزلت التوراة والإنجيل إلا من  بعده ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           جاء النداء الثاني:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ  فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [آل عمران:65] وتقولون: كان إبراهيم يهودياً، والنصارى  قالوا: إبراهيم كان نصرانياً، مجانين هؤلاء! قال: روي أن ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما قال: قال رؤساء اليهود: والله يا محمد لقد علمت أنا أولى الناس بدين  إبراهيم منك ومن غيرك، فإنه كان يهودياً، وما بك إلا الحسد فقط، فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا  نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [آل عمران:67]، والعبرة بالعموم. يقول تعالى: قل لهم:  يَا  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتْ  التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل  عمران:65]، فما سميت اليهود يهودية إلا بعدما نزلت التوراة، وما قيل:  النصارى إلا بعدما نزل الإنجيل، وإبراهيم كان قبل موسى وكان قبل عيسى، فكيف  تجادلون في هذا؟  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ   والحجاج: الجدال في قول اليهود: إبراهيم كان يهودياً،  والنصارى قالوا: كان إبراهيم نصرانيًا، في الحقيقة النصرانية كاليهودية  بدعتان وجدتا بعد إبراهيم بألف سنة، أو أكثر من ألف سنة، كيف يكون هذا؟ هذا  كله نتيجة الجهل من عوامهم، قالوا: إبراهيم كان يهودياً على ديننا،  والنصارى عوامهم قالوا كذلك، أما الرؤساء فهم يدجلون ويكذبون فقط للفتنة،  ولصرف الناس عن الإسلام؛ فأبطل الله هذه الدعوة بهذه الآية الكريمة:  يَا  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ  التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [آل عمران:65]، والله ما  كان إبراهيم يهودياً ولا نصرانياً، إذ على عهده لا يهودية ولا نصرانية،  اليهودية بدأت متى؟ لما قالوا:  إِنَّا هُدْنَا إِلَيْكَ  [الأعراف:156] أو  من يهوذا، أبدلت الذال دالاً، فاليهودية بدعة ابتدعها اليهود وقالوا: نحن  على ملة اليهودية، والنصرانية ما كانت معروفة على عهد إبراهيم أبداً، ما  وجدت إلا على عهد عيسى لما قال:  مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:52]، أو من ولادته في الناصرة قرية من قرى فلسطين، بدعة فقط ابتدعها  اليهود والنصارى، فقال اليهود: لا، نحن على دين إبراهيم، وإبراهيم كان  يهودياً، والنصارى قالوا: نحن على دين إبراهيم؛ لأن النصرانية كانت دين  إبراهيم؛ فأبطل الله هذه الدعوة بشيء عجيب:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ  تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [آل عمران:65] فهل بقي لهم كلام؟ ما أنزلت التوراة  التي فيها ذكر اليهود، ولا الإنجيل الذي فيه ذكر النصارى إلا بعد إبراهيم  بقرون، فكيف إذاً يكون إبراهيم يهودياً أو نصرانياً؟ فلهذا قال:  أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:65] أين عقولكم؟ ألا تعقلون؟ وهكذا أسكتهم أيضاً  بهذه الحجة:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [آل عمران:65] ما معنى أنهم حاجوا في إبراهيم؟ قال اليهود: إبراهيم كان  يهودياً، وقالت النصارى: إبراهيم كان نصرانياً، ونحن من أتباع إبراهيم وعلى  ملته ودينه، فقال تعالى:  وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [آل عمران:65] أي: من بعد إبراهيم بقرون،  أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:65]، أين يذهب بعقولكم؟!                                                                  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ها أنتم هؤلاء حاججتم فيما لكم به علم ...)                 
           ثم قال لهم:  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  [آل عمران:66] الهابطون  الساقطون  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ   [آل عمران:66] في قضايا التوراة الموجودة فيها وفي الإنجيل، إذاً:  فَلِمَ  تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ  [آل عمران:66] حاججتم فيما  لكم به علم، التوراة بين أيديكم، قلتم: فيها كذا وكذا، الإنجيل بين أيدي  النصارى، قالوا: فيه كذا وكذا، والذي ما هو في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل كيف  تحاجون فيه؟ أفلا تعقلون؟  وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [آل عمران:66].                                                                  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما كان إبراهيم يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولكن كان حنيفاً مسلماً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           وختم تعالى هذا بقوله:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا  وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا  [آل عمران:67] والله العظيم! ما كان على ملة اليهود؛  لأنها بدعة أساساً، ما أنزل الله اليهودية ولا النصرانية، ابتدعوها كما  ابتدعنا التجانية والقادرية والرحمانية والعيساوية، لما يقول: أنا قادري،  هل أنزل الله القادرية في كتابه؟ لما يقول: أنا تجاني، هل التجانية شرعها  الله على لسان رسوله؟ بدعة، كذلك اليهودية والنصرانية بدعتان. مَا كَانَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا  مُسْلِمًا  [آل عمران:67] فقولوا: أسلمنا، قالوا: لا. فلتأكلهم جهنم،  إبراهيم كان حنيفاً، أي: موحداً مائلاً عن ملل الشرك كلها والكفر، وكان  وحده يقول: لا إله إلا الله، وغيره مشركون هابطون.إذاً:  مَا كَانَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا  مُسْلِمًا  [آل عمران:67]، ما معنى الحنف؟ الميل، كان مائلاً عن كل الشرك  والكفر إلى الله عز وجل، ومسلماً القلب والوجه لله.وأخيراً هذه البشرى:   إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا  النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:68]، والحمد لله على أننا من  أهلها.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.                                                             
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (18) 
الحلقة (159)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (25)


كثير من اليهود والنصارى يودون إضلال المسلمين وإهلاكهم، وسنة الله التي لا  تتخلف أن المكر السيئ لا يحيق إلا بأهله، وأن عاقبة الشر والفساد تعود على  صاحبها في نهاية الأمر، وقد عاب الله على هؤلاء اليهود والنصارى كتمانهم  للحق مع معرفتهم له، وإنكارهم لنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم موقنون  أنه النبي الخاتم، وبين سبحانه أن هذا الأمر من طبيعتهم، سواء فيما يتعلق  بالرسالة والنبوة أو في غير ذلك.                     

قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى  كلمة سواء ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليالي ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذالكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي والعالم  أجمع- صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي  المؤمنين.الآيات المباركات التي تدارسناها بالأمس نسمع تلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى  كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ  وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا  مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:64]، أي: قولوا -أيها المؤمنون- لأهل الكتاب:  اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون. يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ   *  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا  لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ  وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   *  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا  كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:65-68]، فالحمد لله على أننا أولى الناس بإبراهيم من اليهود والنصارى  والمشركين،  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:68].درسنا هذه  الآيات وتذكرناها، ونعود إلى نتائجها ونراجعها إن شاء الله؛ لنزداد بصيرة  في هذه الآيات.                               

 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المصنف غفر الله لنا وله: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: لا  يصلح حال البشرية ولا يستقيم أمرها إلا إذا أخذت بمبدأ (الكلمة السواء)  وهي: أن تعبد ربها وحده لا تشرك به سواه، وألا يعلو بعضها على بعض تحت أي  قانون أو شعار].نعلم يقيناً أنه لا يصلح حالنا ولا يستقيم أمرنا إلا إذا  أخذنا بمبدأ (الكلمة السواء) والكلمة السواء هي أن نعبد الله وحده ولا نشرك  به سواه، وألا يعلو بعضنا على بعض تحت أي قانون أو شعار، وهذا ما دل عليه  قوله تعالى:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ  سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ  [آل عمران:64]، وهي:  أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ  إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا  بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:64]، فهناك من الناس من  يتخذ بعضهم بعضاً أرباباً من دون الله، كالذي يسجد له، ويركع، ويعظم، ويطاع  ويعصى الله فهذه هي عبادته، وهذا ظاهر في أحبار اليهود ورهبان النصارى،  ومشى على ظلهم وطريقهم علماء من هذه الأمة، وعلى سبيل التوضيح: علماء  الروافض والشيعة، فهم أكثر تقديساً من علماء النصارى واليهود، حسبك أن تفهم  أنهم يأخذون خمس أموال أمتهم، والخمس هو ما يساوي (20%)، وإذا أمروهم أو  نهوهم، أو علموهم انقادوا وذلوا، واتبعوهم على الباطل.بل ومن أهل السنة  والجماعة كرجال التصوف وعلماء التصوف عبدهم الناس عبادة كما يعبد الله،  يركعون ويسجدون لهم، وهذا شأن من يخرج عن دائرة الحق، فإنه يسقط، ويخسر  ويتمزق، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المسلمون سواسية كأسنان المشط، يسعى  بذمتهم أدناهم، وهم يد واحدة على من سواهم )، لا يعبد بعضنا بعضاً، فالعالم  الذي يحل ما حرم الله أو يحرم ما أحل الله؛ لفوائده وسلطانه ومركزه عُبد  من دون الله أصبح رباً يعبد.فهذا عدي بن حاتم الطائي كان قد تنصر في بلاد  الشام، ثم دخل في الإسلام: ( فسمع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ:   اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:31]، فقال عدي : لا يا رسول الله! ما اتخذناهم أرباباً، فقال: يا  عدي ! أليسوا يحلون لكم الحرام فتحلوه؟ قال: بلى، أليسوا يحرمون عليكم  الحلال فتحرموه؟ قال: بلى، قال: فتلك عبادتهم ).والقاعدة عندنا: ( لا طاعة  لمخلوق في معصية الخالق، إنما الطاعة في المعروف )، فلو قال لك أبوك: أي  بني! احلق لحيتك، فقل له: لا يا أبتاه. ملعون من فعل هذا على لسان رسول  الله؛ لأنه تشبه بالنساء. أو قال لك: يا بني! لا تشهد الصلوات صل في بيتك،  فقل له: لا يا أبتاه، لا نفارق جماعة المسلمين في بيوت الله. وهكذا لو قال  الأمير أو الشيخ أو غيرهم، إلا إذا أحداً منهم أمرك بمعروف فقد وجبت  الطاعة، وإن أمرك بمعصية فلا طاعة له، ( إنما الطاعة في المعروف )، لا في  المعصية.[ثانياً: حجية التاريخ وبيان الحاجة إليه]، فحجية التاريخ قوية  وفاصلة وقاطعة، ونحن بحاجة إلى أن نعرف التاريخ -وإن كنا قد فرطنا في هذا-  ودليل ذلك، قال: [إذ رد الله تعالى على أهل الكتاب في دعواهم أن إبراهيم  كان على دينهم]، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ  وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ [آل عمران:65]، فكيف يكون إبراهيم  يهودياً واليهودية ما وجدت إلا مع نزول التوراة؟! وكيف يكون إبراهيم  نصرانياً والنصرانية ما وجدت إلا مع الإنجيل والزمان بينهم قرون  عديدة؟!فأسكتهم الله عز وجل بحجية التاريخ إذ قال:  وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ  التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ [آل  عمران:65]، وقال أيضاً:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا  نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ [آل عمران:67].قال: [ثالثاً: ذم من يجادل فيما لا علم له  به، ولا شأن له فيه]، والذم واللوم والعتاب معروف.ذم من يجادل في شيء لا  علم له به، وليس له حق في أن يجادل فيما لا يعلم ولا شأن له به، ولا في شيء  ينفعه أو يضره، فلماذا إذاً يقضي الوقت في الجدال؟!لكن إذا كان الجدال  لإحقاق حق، أو لإبطال باطل، أو لإظهار خفي، أو لإخفاء ظاهر لمصلحة الدعوة  أو لمصلحة المؤمنين، فلا حرج؛ لأن الآية الكريمة حملت هذا المعنى:   هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ  تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ [آل عمران:66]، فمعناه: إذا  كنت على علم وبصيرة في شيء حاجج وجادل وبين، وإذا كنت لا تعلم لا تدخل في  جدال قد تتأثر به وتهلك، فجدال لا ينتج لك خيراً ولا يدفع عنك شراً، فلماذا  تقضي الوقت في جدال باطل لا معنى له؟فقد ورد في الحديث: ( جاء رجل إلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا رسول الله! إن امرأتي ولدت غلاماً  أسود وأنا أبيض وهي بيضاء، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: وهل لك من إبل؟  فقال الرجل: نعم، قال: ما لونها؟ قال: حمر، قال: هل فيها من أروق؟ قال:  نعم، قال: فمن أين ذلك؟ -ما دامت حمر كيف جاء هذا الجمل أروق؟- قال: لعل  عرقاً نزعه -من أصل آبائه وأجداه-، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: لعل عرقاً نزع  )، وما أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بطلاقها ولا بتهمتها، فهذا الجدال حسن  وجائز، فإذا كان على علم، ولفائدة ومصلحة وخير محمود الجدال والحجاج، لكن  إذا كان بدون علم، أو كان لغير فائدة فلا ينبغي إضاعة الوقت.قال: [رابعاً:  اليهودية كالنصرانية لم تكن دين الله تعالى، وإنما هما بدعتان لا غير]،  فكما قلنا: أن التجانية، والقادرية، والرحمانية، والعيسوية، والعمارية،  والعيدروسية هي طرائق وبدع، فلم يكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرفها، ولم  ينزل بها القرآن، ولم تبينها السنة، فهذه بدع ابتدعوها؛ ليفرقوا كلمة  المسلمين. فالقرية الواحدة مفرقة إلى أربع فرق، ففيها التجانية، والقادرية،  والرحمانية، والعمارية، آلله أذن بهذا؟!مسلمون نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وكتابهم القرآن، إن كان عندك قال الله قال الرسول علمنا، وإن لم يكن  عندك فلا تكذب علينا، ولا تقل: كذا وكذا، لا تفرق كلمتنا.[خامساً: المؤمنون  بعضهم أولياء بعض -المؤمنون بحق وصدق بعضهم أولياء بعض-، وإن تناءت ديارهم  وتباعدت أقطارهم، والله ولي المؤمنين].وتظهر هذه الولاية بالنصرة والحب،  فيجب على المؤمن أن ينصر أخاه المؤمن ولا يخذله ولا يهزمه، ويجب عليه أن  يحبه ولا يبغضه ولا يكرهه، وهذا هو الولاء والبراء، ( المؤمن للمؤمن  كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً )، أما أن يبغض المؤمن أخاه، ويهزمه ويخذله، فهذا  قطّع هذه الصلة التي قررها الله عز وجل في قوله:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ [التوبة:71]، وقال تعالى:   وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:68].وهنا فاتحة هذه الآيات:   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَكُمْ [آل عمران:64]، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تمثلها وقام بها  وأدى واجبه فيها، إذ كان يراسل ملوك الروم والفرس، من جملة ذلك كتابه إلى  هرقل ، وهذا نصه: قال: [ وقد راسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ملوك الروم  بمضمون هذه الآية، إذ كتب إلى هرقل قائلاً: ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من  محمد رسول الله إلى هرقل عظيم الروم، سلام على من اتبع الهدى، أما بعد:  فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام: أسلم تسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين، وإن توليت فإن  عليك إثم الأريسيين ) أي: الفلاحين.و يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا  إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا  اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا  أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا  بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران:64] ]، أدى واجبه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكتب  إلى هرقل وإلى غيره.                                                                                                        

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ودت طائفة من أهل الكتاب لو يضلونكم وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           إذاً: بعد هذه الآيات.. إليكم الآيات الثلاث الآتية: نتلوها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:69]، فهذا حق وإخبار الله عز وجل،  (وَدَّتْ): أي: أحبت حباً كاملاً، (طَائِفَةٌ): لا كل أهل الكتاب. وَدَّتْ  طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ  إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ   *  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ  تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ   *  يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ  وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:69-71]، فهذا توبيخ إلهي.والمعنيون  بتبليغ هذه الآيات ونقلها إلى المشركين هم المسلمون المؤمنون، أما رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أدى واجبه، وأما أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأبناؤهم فقد أدوا واجبهم، وأما أحفادهم فقد بلغوا.ونحن الآن وقفنا عن  التبليغ منذ قرون؛ فالكفار هم الذين كبلونا وقيدونا، وهم الذين جهلونا  وأفقرونا، وهم الذين فرقونا ومزقونا، فحرموا -زادهم الله حرماناً- أنفسهم  بإفسادنا وإضلالنا وتمزيقنا، ولو ما خدعونا وتركونا ننير الحياة والدنيا؛  لدخلوا كلهم في رحمة الله، لكن مكروا فعاد مكرهم عليهم، وإن حرمنا نحن  أيضاً، لكن هم السبب وهم الهالكون أولاً.(وَدَّتْ)، أي: أحبت  بصدق.(طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ) أي: من اليهود والنصارى، وسموا  بـ(أهل الكتاب)؛ لأنهم أصحاب التوراة والإنجيل، فاليهود بين أيدهم وفي  رفوفهم ومكاتبهم وعند رءوسهم التوراة، والنصارى أيضاً في مكاتبهم وبيوتهم  الإنجيل، فهم أهل كتاب.                               

 رغبة قادة اليهود والنصارى في إضلال المسلمين وإهلاكهم                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:69]، أي: أحبوا لو تمكنوا من إضلالكم؛  لعلمهم أنهم هالكون يريدون أن نهلك معهم، فهم عرفوا أنهم خاسرون، فودوا أن  نخسر مثلهم، الحسد حملهم على هذا، فهذا إخبار الحق عز وجل، فلم يقل الله عز  وجل: (ود أهل الكتاب)، وإنما قال: (طَائِفَةٌ)، فالآن يوجد في النصارى  الملايين لا يعرفون الإسلام ولا يكرهونه ولا يحاربونه، وتوجد طائفة وهي  التي تعمل على إضلال المسلمين، وإيقاف نورهم وهدايتهم، وهم رؤساء الكنائس،  ومن والاهم من الأغنياء وصافحهم من أهل الأمجاد والحكم، وإلا ملايين من  النصارى لا يعرفون شيئاً عن الإسلام.كذلك من اليهود توجد أيضاً أعداد كبيرة  لا يعرفون شيئاً إلا التقليد والمشي وراء أئمتهم وهداتهم، ورؤساؤهم هم  الذين يمكرون بالمسلمين ويودون لو خرجوا من دينهم.وهناك لفتة كثيراً ما  قلناها: اليهود -عليهم لعائن الله- عرفوا حديث أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وبلغهم ودرسوه، وأكثر المسلمين ما سمعوا به، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم في صحيح مسلم وغيره: ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، هنا اللام لام التوكيد  وموطئة للقسم، بمعنى: (والله لتقاتلن اليهود)، كيف نقاتلهم وقد شردوا، وقد  بددوا وهلكوا؟! فقد قاتلناهم وهزمونا بعد ألف ثلاثمائة سنة، فهذا نبي الله  يخبر بهذا الغيب: ( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم لتسلطن عليهم )، هذا البناء للمفعول  (لتسلطن)، أي: يسلطنا الله عليهم، لا أمريكا ولا بريطانيا ولا روسيا،  وتسليط الله معلوم، لكن معنى آخر: ( لتسلطن عليهم، فتقتلوهم حتى يقول الشجر  والحجر يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )، واليهودي مختبئ تحت الشجرة أو  الحجر، ينطق الله عز وجل ما لا ينطق، فينطق الله الحجر، ( فقد أنطق الله عز  وجل الشجر التي مع ركانة فقد قال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تعالي  فجاءت تزحف، وقال لها: اشهدي، فقالت: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول  الله ).( يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله إلا شجر الغرقد )، اللهم إلا  شجر الغرقد؛ فإنه لا يكشف عن اليهود ولا يخبر عنهم؛ لأنه شجر اليهود،  فلماذا سمي بقيع الغرقد بهذا الاسم؟ لأن شجر الغرقد كان ينبت فيه بكثرة،  والآن لعدم نزول الأمطار فيه وقف هذا الإنبات، الذين جاءوا من فلسطين التي  هي تحت اليهود أخبرونا في مجالسنا من ثلاثين سنة أن اليهود يحتفلون بشجر  الغرقد ويبجلونه ويجلونه ويعنون به؛ في سقايته وتربيته، كما يعنون  بالبرتقال والعنب والتين.إذاً: هذا هو تبيين قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (لتسلطن).أقول: لو أن المسلمين أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله في يوم ما  من الأيام، من الأسباب الظاهرة أن تتخلى أوروبا وأمريكا عن اليهود اقتلوهم،  فيحصل لهم ما حصل لهم على يد النازية تحت إمارة هتلر ، الأحداث لا يعرفون  عن هتلر ، ولا النازية ولا ألمانيا، لكن الشيوخ عرفوا هذا، فقد اكتشفت  ألمانيا حينذاك مؤامرة يهودية في بلادها، فأمرت بقتل اليهود، فقتلوهم  وذبحوهم وأحرقوهم، حتى اليهود الذين في شمال أفريقيا وخارج ألمانيا أصبحوا  أذلاء يرتعدون، قتلوا منهم عشرات الآلاف، وألمانيا في وسط أوروبا، سحر  اليهود لبريطانيا وفرنسا وأمريكا ما نفع؛ لأن الله أراد.فمن هنا قلت مئات  المرات: لو أن المسلمين صدقوا الله، ودخلوا في الإسلام بحق سيوجد الله عز  وجل مؤامرة يهودية في أمريكا لنسفها وتمزيقها، أو مؤامرة ضد بريطانيا،  يكتشفونها يريدون إحراق بريطانيا، والله ليقولون للمسلمين: اقتلوهم وعجلوا،  ونكون قد سلطنا عليهم.لكن ما دمنا غير المسلمين بحق ولم يحن الوقت.. الحجر  والشجر ما يكذبان وهما آية من آيات الله، فكثير من جيوش العرب والمسلمين  ما يصدق عليهم يا مسلم، وهو ما أسلم لله لا قلبه ولا وجهه.إذاً: اليهود  عرفوا أن الطريق للإبقاء عليهم أن يفسق المسلمون ويفجروا؛ حتى لا تتحقق لهم  ولاية الله، فأخذوا ينشرون ضروب الفسق والفجور في العالم الإسلامي، من  الربا، إلى الزنا، إلى الحشيش، إلى الباطل، إلى ترك الصلاة، إلى الكفر  بالله، إلى السب، إلى التمزيق؛ حتى لا توجد لهم ولاية ربانية ليصبح الشجر  يناديهم: ( يا مسلم هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )، فالمسلمون ما عرفوا هذا، ولا  واحد في المليون، واليهود عرفوا هذا، فهم الذين بوسائط الإعلام، والعجائب،  و.. و.. ينشرون الدعارة والفسق والفجور والباطل في العالم بأسره؛ لأنهم  أعداء البشرية كلها، وليسوا أعداءً للعرب والمسلمين فقط، والمفروض أن العرب  هم الذين يفيقون؛ لأنهم أمناء على هذه الدعوة والرسالة، لكن سحروهم، خبطوا  فيه.فمقاتلتنا لليهود وتسليطنا عليهم تكون عندما تتحقق ولاية الله لنا،  ويصبح الله يحبنا ونحبه.. يأمر فنمتثل، وينهى فنمتثل، يومها يتحقق هذا بإذن  الله -إذ لابد وأن يقع- فوالله ليقعن! ( ليقاتلن المسلمون اليهود في يوم  ما حتى يقول: الشجر والحجر يا مسلم هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )، فلو أن  إخواننا الفلسطينيين تجمعوا في غزة أو في أريحا أو في القدس، وتربوا زمناً  وتحققت ولاية الله لهم لتحقق لهم النصر على اليهود في داخل في فلسطين.أما  ونحن كما تعرفون لا ولاية بيننا وبين الله.. حاربنا الله.. خرجنا عن طاعته،  فسقنا عن أمره، ما التزمنا بشرعه ولا مبادئه ولا دينه، فكيف يتحقق لنا  هذا؟! من باب المستحيل، إن لله سنناً لا تتبدل، فالطعام يشبع والماء يروي،  والحديد يقطع والنار تحرق، فلن تتبدل سنن الله عز وجل. إذاً: سنة الله في  العباد من والاه نصره وأيده، من عاداه أذله وخذله، فكيف تغير أنت سنة  الله؟! فيجب الإبلاغ حتى تنتشر دعوة الله، ويعم الوعي والبصيرة.                                                                      

 عاقبة الشر والفساد                                                                                                    
                                يقول تعالى:  وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:69]، (يُضِلُّونَكُمْ)  ؟ أي: يبعدونكم عن  الحق، وعن التوحيد وعن عبادة الله، وعن الإسلام وأنواره؛ لتصبحوا مشركين  خرافيين ضلال مثلهم.والله يقول:  وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ   [آل عمران:69]، يا يهود! يا نصارى! يا من يعملون الليل والنهار على  إضلالنا! اعلموا أنكم لا تضلون إلا أنفسكم، أنتم الذين تخسرون، فقد خسروا  الإسلام وأنواره.. خسروا عدله ورحمته، فلو أنهم ما أضلوا المسلمين لعمهم  نور الله عز وجل، ولدخلوا جنة الله، ولكن وجزاء السيئة سيئة مثلها، في  الظاهر يضلون المسلمين والواقع يضلون أنفسهم، ليخسروا ويتمزقوا،  وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  [آل عمران:69]، أي: ليس  عندهم إحساس ولا فهم ولا وعي ولا شعور، فلو شعروا لعرفوا أنهم بإضلال  المسلمين أضلوا أنفسهم؛ لكفوا عن إضلال المسلمين، ولانتصر الإسلام ودخلوا  في أنواره ورحمته، ولكن ما يشعرون، غمرتهم شهوة الدنيا، وطلب ملاذها  وفتنتها والتكبر فيها والتعالي على الناس. فصدق الله العظيم.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (لم تكفرون بآيات الله وأنتم تشهدون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           وناداهم وهو الرحمن الرحيم، يا أهل الكتاب! يا أهل التوراة  والإنجيل!  لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ  [آل  عمران:70] أنها حق. وهنا المراد من آيات الله التي يكفرونها هي آيات  التوراة والإنجيل التي فيها صفات النبي الأمي ونعوته بنعت الله، يقرءونها  ويعرفون أن هذه صفات النبي الأمي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويغطوها  ويجحدوها ويؤولونها، ويقولون: ما زال هذا هو الشخص ما خرج بعد، إذا جادلهم  من إخوانهم، يقولون: لا لا لا.. هذه لا تنطبق عليه، هذه سيأتي صاحبها، ومن  قرأ الإنجيل والتوراة وقف على هذه الصفات. لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:70]، أي: الآيات الدالة على نبوة محمد ورسالته،   وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ  [آل عمران:70]، فأي توبيخ أعظم من هذا؟ وأي تقريع  أشد من هذا التقريع؟ ولا نقول: أنهم أعرضوا عنه، فقد وجد ربانيون علماء من  اليهود والنصارى ملئوا الدنيا أنواراً وطهراً وصفاءً.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق بالباطل وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال الله عز وجل:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ  الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [آل عمران:71]، فإلباس الحق ثوب الباطل يكون باطل،  والباطل يلبسونه ثوب الحق وظهر كأنه حق، وهذا هو إعلام اليوم الذي يديره  اليهود في صحفهم ومجلاتهم وإذاعاتهم وقنواتهم وهذا هو الواقع.فلماذا تشتري  خمس مجلات وخمس جرائد وتقضي أربع ساعات وأنت تقرأ في الهراء؟!اقرأ سورة  البقرة، نور بها بيتك، وحلِّ بها قلبك، وبناتك وأهلك، بدل أن تقضي ساعتين  في الجرائد، ساعة واحدة في البقرة أو ساعتين، فإن قيل: لم؟ قل: نعم، أنا  مسلم، أنا أريد أن أنزل دار السلام، تتطلب مني جهداً كبيراً، وبذلك نخيب  مسعاهم.أبشركم: أن ذاك صاحب الدش الذي نددنا به قد أزاله.فالحمد لله، بعد  ما صرخنا وبكينا وقلنا: والله الكتاب الذي كتبته له لو كتبته إلى يهودي  يشفع، وأبطل هذا الدش من سطحه؛ لأنه مقابل المسجد النبوي يتحدى رسول الله  والمؤمنين، وبعد كذا شهر الآن أزاله.اسمع يا جامد! يا رجعي! يا متخلف! ما  الذي يضر هذا الدش وأنت تندد به؟أنا أقول: يا عم! يا ولدي! هيا ندرس  القضية، دلني على النتائج المباركة والطيبة التي تحصل عليها من دشك؟نبدأ  بالمال فهو كل شيء، كم ريال ينتجه لك في الليلة؟ أو في الشهر؟الجواب: ولا  قرش واحد.ثانياً: ما هي معارفك وعلومك الإلهية التي تسمو بها وترتفع وتتنزه  عن النقائص والحفلات والأوساخ والعثرات؟والله ولا شيء، والله ولا  فائدة.والجانب الثاني:أولاً: أنت كأنك تنشر الخبث بين أولادك أو أهلك،  أحببت أم كرهت، لقد قلت لكم: إن مؤمنة تتصل بي بالهاتف، وتقول: ماذا نصنع؛  ابني يفعل الفاحشة بأخته. فمن أين تعلم هذا؟ فلم يكن يعرف هذا بين البشر لا  في اليهود ولا في النصارى، لكن هذه المناظر التي تعرض عليهم ويشاهدونها،  يجربونها ويعملونها.يقول: يا شيخ! ما نصنع ابني يفعل الفاحشة مع أخيه؟ كيف  تم هذا؟! أليس له سبب؟المشاهدة لتلك الأوضاع الهابطة التي تعرض في الشرق  والغرب، ونتلقاها في بيوت الإيمان، والإسلام.أنا أقول واسمحوا لي: والله!  لو أن مؤمناً حاضراً معنا وعنده دش ما تركه إلى غدٍ، اللهم إلا إذا كان  مكره بالرشاش ومهدد بالسجن، وهذا والله لا وجود له، لا في الشرق ولا في  الغرب، أو كان راتبه موقف، أنا أسرتي تعيش على هذا، كيف نصنع؟ نقول: اللهم  فرج عنه، مسكين، مضطر، لكن هل هذا حاصل في دش في العالم؟ لا في بلاد  الإسلام، ولا في بلاد الكفر.إذاً: لم يبقى هذا؟ لأن القلوب تعلقت بالباطل  وانقطعت صلتها عن الحق، فأصابها الذي أصابها، وليبكِ التجار، الشيخ عطل  علينا تجارتنا، ما أصبح من يشتري دش؛ الحمد لله وإن متم جوعاً خير لكم ألف  مرة من أن تفسدوا جيرانكم وبلادكم ودولتكم.                               

 حرمة كتمان الحق في الشهادة                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ  الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [آل  عمران:71]، أنه حق، الجواب يا مسلم: لأننا نحافظ على مركزنا، وعلى وجودنا  وعلى آمالنا في إيجاد دولتنا؛ لأننا نحافظ على أن يبقى الشعب يقدسنا  ويكبرنا ويجلنا، فإذا قلنا: هذا باطل، أصبحنا كالفقراء والمساكين. إذاً:  بعتم دنياكم بآخرتكم، لأن تموتوا فقراء خير من أن تحيوا أغنياء والله ساخط  عليكم وغاضب لا يريدكم ولا يرضاكم، الدنيا كلها ساعة والآخرة لا حد لها ولا  نهاية، لئن يعيش العبد خمسين أو ستين سنة مريضاً على الأرض، فقيراً لا يجد  طعام، لا بأس إذا مات وهو من أهل الإيمان وولاية الرحمن، ينتقل إلى سعادة  أبدية لا تنهي، أما سعادة مؤقتة وما هي كاملة، فيها المرض، فيها الهرم،  فيها الخوف، فيها كذا.. ما قيمتها؟ وتنتهي بعذاب أبدي لا ينتهي، فأين  العقول؟ فهذا الرحمن جل وعز يخاطبهم علهم يرجعون:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ   *  يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ  الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:70-71].                                                                                                       

قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

 هداية الآيات   
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات] هذه الآيات الثلاث[ من هداية الآيات:  أولاً: بيان رغبة كثير من اليهود والنصارى في إضلال المسلمين  وإهلاكهم.ثانياً: عاقبة الشر والفساد تعود على صاحبها في نهاية الأمر ].  قاعدة مسلَّم بها: عاقبة الشر والفساد ترجع على صاحبها في نهاية الأمر، كل  من أراد بالمؤمنين ولو بمؤمن سوءً يعود عليه في النهاية، كل من أراد  بالمؤمنين أو مؤمن شراً، والله ليعود عليه؛ لأن الله ولي ذلك المؤمن، وهذا  الخبيث لا ولاية له بينه وبين الله، فيرد البلاء عليه في النهاية هو  الخاسر؛ دل على هذا قوله تعالى:  وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  [آل عمران:69].[ثالثاً: قبح من يكتم الحق وهو يعرفه ]،  علماء اليهود، علماء النصارى، علماء الروافض، علماء أهل الباطل يعرفون  ويكتمون؛ لمصلحة الإبقاء على مركزهم؛ لأنه ما ترقى وأصبح شيخاً إلا بعد  العلم، فالذي يعلم الباطل يعرف الحق، ولكن المحافظة على الوجود الهاوي  الباطل.[ رابعاً: حرمة التدليس والتلبيس في كل شيء ]، حتى في البضاعة، فقد  مر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأحد البائعين فوجد كيس الشعير، فشعر عليه  الصلاة والسلام أن باطن الكيس فيه البلل، فأدخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يده في الكيس، فاستخرج الشعير المبتلة، فقال: ( يا صاحب الطعام! لم ما جعلت  هذا أعلاه وهذا أسفله؟ من غشنا فليس منا )، فنحن لا ندلس ولا نلبس، نظهر  الحق كما هو حق.فمثلاً: إذا خطبوا ابنتك وهي مصابة بمرض، فقل: إنها مريضة.  أو مثلاً: ساومك في سيارتك، قل: بها علة اعرضها على المهندس. خطب ابنك ابنة  فلان، فقل لوالد البنت: يا سيد! ابني لا يصلي فلا تزوجه. فلا تلبيس ولا  تدليس بين المسلمين أبداً وحرام هذا وليس من شأنهم.[خامساً: حرمة كتمان  الحق في الشهادة وغيرها]، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يشهد بالباطل وأن يجحد حق  ويكتمه، فهذا شأن أولياء الله، حقق اللهم لنا هذا، وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد وآله وسلم.                                                                                                  
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (19) 
الحلقة (160)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (26)


لما أن نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه من المهاجرين المدينة، ثقل  ذلك على اليهود، فقاموا يروجون لقضايا وشبهات بين المسلمين، كقولهم: إن  النبي خالف دينهم وهو يصلي إلى قبلتهم، فلما تحولت القبلة من بيت المقدس  إلى البيت الحرام، أنكروا ذلك وقالوا: إن محمداً لا يستقر على قبلة، ثم  تواطئوا بينهم على الإيمان أول النهار والكفر آخره لعل ذلك يحمل المسلمين  على ترك دينهم والعودة إلى الوثنية.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليالي ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذالكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين!وها نحن  في سورة آل عمران، وما زلنا مع الآيات التي نزلت بسبب وفد نجران، وهم نصارى  جاءوا من نجران، من جنوب البلاد يجادلون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  شأن عيسى.والآيات التي درسناها بالأمس، وهي ثلاث آيات نعيد تلاوتها؛ لنتذكر  النور الذي أضفاه علينا بها، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  [آل عمران:69]، وهذه  الطائفة هي: رؤساء اليهود والنصارى.. علماؤهم وأحبارهم، يحافظون على  العوام؛ للإبقاء على سلطتهم، وعلى منزلتهم بينهم، وعلى ما يكتسبونه من  أموال منهم، عرفوا الحق وجحدوه؛ للحفاظ على متاع الدنيا وحطامها، فلنحذر  نحن المسلمين أن يوجد بيننا هذا النوع. وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ [آل عمران:69]، (أهل الكتاب) أي: اليهود والنصارى، ودوا وأحبوا:   لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ [آل عمران:69]، فأنتم الآن على هداية الطريق الموصل  إلى السعادة والكمال، وهم منحرفون ضالون يريدون أن يخرجوا بنا عن الصراط  المستقيم إلى هاوية الضلال والكفر والشر والفساد، ولا يستطيع ابن امرأة أن  ينكر هذا، إلا أن يكون أحمق أو جاهلاً؛ لأن هذا إخبار غارز الغرائز وطابع  الطبائع وعلام الغيوب، العليم بذات الصدور، إلا أن الواقع معروف، لا ينكره  ذو عقل، فإلى الآن اليهود والنصارى طوائف منهم يعملون على إضلالنا بشتى  الوسائل والحيل، وحسبنا ما ينشره اليهود من الدعارة والخلاعة والسفور  والفجور وأندية اللواط، وأندية القمار والربا، وما إلى ذلك في العالم فواضح  كالشمس. وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ  وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ [آل عمران:69]،  يضلون أنفسهم، إذ أبعدوها عن طريق الكمال والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة،  ولوثوا أنفسهم وخبثوها وعرضوها لغضب الله وسخطه، ثم بالتالي إلى عذابه  الدائم الذي لا ينتهي. قال تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:70]، أي: لم تكذبون  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ  [آل عمران:70]، فهذا تقريع وتوبيخ وتأديب من الله عز وجل لليهود والنصارى.  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَشْهَدُونَ [آل عمران:70]؛ أي: تشهدون أن هذه الآيات هي الحق من الله،  كفروا وكذبوا بالقرآن، وبكل ما فيه من الشرائع والأحكام، وكذبوا وأنكروا ما  في التوراة والإنجيل من نعوت نبي الأمة، وخاتم أنبياء الله ورسله.فنعوت  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفاته في التوراة والإنجيل واضحة كالشمس، ودالة  على خاتم الأنبياء أحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهاهي كلمة عيسى:  وَإِذْ  قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ [الصف:6]،  فلم تكذبون يا يهود ويا نصارى بهذه الصفات وهذه النعوت؟! حتى تحرموا  أتباعكم من رحمة الله، حتى تمنعوا أتباعكم من الدخول في الإسلام؛ لينجوا من  سخط الله وعذابه، ليكملوا ويسعدوا في الدارين، فهؤلاء يستحقون كل هذا  التوبيخ.والاستف
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (20) 
الحلقة (161)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (27)


من الأمور الشائعة والعقائد الثابتة عند يهود أن من عداهم من البشر نجس،  يحل أكل ماله، وسفك دمه، والنيل من شرفه، وهذه كذبة بيّن الله زيفها ودحضها  في كتابه الكريم، وبيّن سبحانه وتعالى أن من أوفى بعهده، ولم يخرج عن طاعة  ربه، ولم يظلم عباده، فهو التقي المحبوب إلى ربه سبحانه وتعالى، المستحق  لثوابه وجنته.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلى نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) حقق  اللهم لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين. وما زلنا مع سورة آل عمران  عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، تلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ  تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ  بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   *  بَلَى مَنْ  أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ   *   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا  قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:75-77].سبق ما أخبر به تعالى عن أهل  الكتاب، إذ قال:  وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [آل  عمران:72] وقد عرفنا ما قالوا وهذه أيضاً أخرى:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   [آل عمران:75] أي: من اليهود والنصارى  مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ  يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ  [آل عمران:75] يوجد فضلاء كُمل، عقلاء من أهل الكتاب  ومن اليهود بالذات من إن تأمنه بقنطار من الذهب، وتجعله في ذمته وتودعه  عنده يحفظه، وإذا قلت: رد علي أمانتي ردها بكل ارتياح. وهكذا القرآن وهو  كلام العليم الخبير ما يعمم المدح ولا الذم، إذ يوجد من اليهود من أهل  الكتاب من لو ائتمنته على قنطار من الذهب ثم طالبته برده إليك رده إليك  كاملاً غير منقوص، ومنهم وهي الأكثرية الساحقة من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده  إليك إلا ما دمت عليه قائماً. لولا أنك تلازمه صباح مساء حيثما يوجد وأنت  على رأسه وتقول له: أعطني ما يعطيك، ومنهم الربانيون الصلحاء العلماء  العارفون كـعبد الله بن سلام ، لو ائتمنته على قنطار والله ما خانك، ولوفى  إليك وأعطاك ما ائتمنته عليه، فهذا إخبار الله تعالى، وليس بإخبار البشر قد  يزيدون أو ينقصون، هذا إخبار العليم بخلقه الحكيم في تدبيره.  وَمِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:75] وإن كان اللفظ يشمل اليهود والنصارى لكن  هنا المراد بهم اليهود،  مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ  إِلَيْكَ  [آل عمران:75] والقنطار ألف أوقية.ومنهم صنف آخر:  وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ  [آل عمران:75] والدينار معروف لا يؤده  إليك وأنت تلح وتطالب به  إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا  [آل  عمران:75] بمعنى أنك تلازمه حيثما وجد أنت وراءه أعطني رد إلي ما أسلفتك،  أعطني ما أقرضتك. هنا لطيفة فقهية من أهل الفقه من يقول: يجوز ملازمة  المدين، ولا تفارقه حتى يؤدي إليك دينك، وأغلب المسلمين والفقهاء على أنه  لا حاجة إلى هذا، لا تتعب أخاك وترهقه حتى يصبح يختفي بين الناس حتى لا  تراه أو يراك، ولا بأس أن يحاكم ويرفع أمره إلى القضاء ويحكم القاضي بما  يراه، لكن كونك لا تفارقه، ملازمة ليل نهار فيه عدم احترام لإمام المؤمنين،  وعدم تقديرهم. إذ من الجائز أن يكون هذا المدين لا يملك شيئاً، لا يملك ما  يؤدي إليك، فأنت تلازمه فتذله وتهينه وتضيق عليه الحياة من أجل دينار أو  ألف كرامة المؤمن أعظم من هذا، فالجمهور على أن لا ملازمة، لكن يوجد من أهل  العلم من قال: يلازمه حتى يسدد دينه. ونعود إلى حديثنا عن أهل الكتاب، قال  تعالى:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ  سَبِيلٌ  [آل عمران:75] الأمر الشائع والعقيدة الثابتة عندهم، والسائدة  فيهم أن البشرية نجس إلا اليهود وخاصة المشركين، وهم المعنيون بالأميين  الذين لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون، فالمتعارف عليه عندهم والمتداول بينهم والمقرر  في نفوسهم أن الإنسان نجس إلا أن يتهود. فإذا كان يهودي العقيدة كان نقياً  طاهراً لا يحل أكل ماله، ولا إراقة دمه، ولا النيل من شرفه؛ لأنه كامل،  فغير اليهود كل أموالهم، اذبح أبناءهم افعل ما تشاء لا إثم عليك، فهذا  المعتقد عند اليهود، سنه فيهم وأقره بينهم ودعاهم إلى اعتقاده علماؤهم  وأحبارهم، يكذبون على الله عز وجل. وحاشا لله أن يأذن في سفك دماء البشر،  وانتهاك أعراضهم وتحطيم كراماتهم، وأكل أموالهم، وهم كلهم عباد الله، فهذه  كذبة يهودية شاعت بينهم وتناقلتها الأجيال جيلاً بعد جيل على أن الأميين من  العرب وهم المشركون وعامة البشر نجس يصح أكل أموالهم وإراقة دمائهم.واسمع  الله تعالى يقول:  ذَلِكَ  [آل عمران:75] أي: من أنك لو تأمنه على دينار لا  يؤده إليك إلا بالملازمة الدائمة، وسبب ذلك قالوا:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ  [آل عمران:75] أي: لا يؤاخذنا الله ولا يعذبنا  الله، إذا نحن أذينا المشركين، وأكلنا أموالهم أو فعلنا ما فعلنا في دمائهم  وأعراضهم، وقرر هذا المعتقد عند اليهود هم علماؤهم وأحبارهم.قال تعالى:   ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  [آل عمران:75] متبجحين  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ  [آل عمران:75] في هذه الآية خصوا العرب؛ لأنهم هم  الأميون، ولكن ورد أن البشرية بأكملها نجس باستثناء الطائفة اليهودية،  يستباح دماؤها وأموالها والعياذ بالله. قال تعالى:  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:75] أي: يعلمون أنهم  كاذبون، لا يكذبون على الله باعتقادهم أن الله قال: لا، وهم يعلمون أن الله  ما أذن في هذا ولا أباحه، ولكن لمصالحهم الخاصة ومنافعهم التي يعيشون لها  يكذبون على الله، فيوهمون أتباعهم وأبناءهم وإخوانهم على أن هذا كلام الله،  وأن الله أذن لكم في أن تأكلوا أموال من شئتم من البشر إن تمكنتم منه؛ لأن  هؤلاء نجس وأنتم الأطهار فقط. هذا خبر الله عز وجل عنهم:  وَيَقُولُونَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:75] أي: يعلمون أنه  كذب، ويوجد من غيرهم حتى ممن انتسبوا إلى الإسلام من يعتقدون اعتقادات  باطلة كهذه، فيوجد من أهل السنة من يستبيح أموال ودماء وأعراض غير السنيين  كالإباضيين والزيديين والطوائف الأخرى، في حين أن هذا لا يقوله ذو علم  وبصيرة، ولا يحل مال امرئ إلا بحقه سواء كان يهودياً أو نصرانياً أو  مجوسياً أو كان خارج عن مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة، فأموال الناس ودماؤهم  حرام وكلهم عبيد الله. فلا يأذن الله إلا فيما أذن فيه، فإن سرق قطعت يده،  وإن قتل يقتل، وإن فجر يرجم، أما أنك تبيح دماء الناس وأعراضهم؛ لأنهم غير  مؤمنين أو مسلمين هذا لا يوجد في دين الله، وإن وجد من يقول أو يرى فهو  يكذب على الله عز وجل، ويقول على الله الكذب، وقد يكون يعلم، وقد يكون لا  يعلم.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (بلى من أوفى بعهده واتقى فإن الله يحب المتقين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  بَلَى  [آل عمران:76] أي: ليس الأمر كما يزعمون،  وكما يدعون ويقولون،  مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:76]، أي: ليس الأمر كهذه الترهات  والأباطيل والأكاذيب، يكذبون على الله ويقولون: أذن لنا في أكل أموال  الناس، وإراقة دمائهم؛ لأنهم أنجاس أو أخباث أو ليسوا بمؤمنين حاشا لله.   مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ  [آل عمران:76] مع اليهودي والنصراني، والمشرك  والكافر والبار والفاجر، من أوفى بعهده أولاً واتقى ربه، فلم يفسق عن أمره  ولم يخرج عن طاعته ولم يضيع ما أوجب، ولم يفرط فيما ألزم الله، وابتعد كل  البعد عما حرم الله من قول أو اعتقاد أو عمل، إذ تقوى الله عز وجل لا تتم  إلا بفعل ما أمر الله في حدود طاقة الإنسان، واجتناب ما حرم الله. من أوفى  بعهده ولم يخن ولم يكذب واتقى الله فليبشر بأنه محبوب لله،  فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:76]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم! فلا يحب  كتابياً يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولا منتسباً إلى الإسلام بغير تقوى، فالقضية  قضية وفاء، وعدم غدر وخيانة، ثم تقوى لله عز وجل في السر والعلن، في العسر  واليسر، في الشدة والرخاء على حد سواء أولئك أهل محبة الله، وهؤلاء الذين  يحبهم الله عز وجل. معاشر المستمعين! كررنا القول في أنك لا تستطيع أن تكون  تقياً يحبك الله عز وجل إلا إذا عرفت ما يحب الله وما يكره، لا يمكنك يا  بني أن تصبح تقياً من أولياء الله ومحبيه، وأنت لا تعرف ما يحبه الله ولا  ما يكره، يتعذر هذا تعذراً كالمستحيل.أقول: ولاية الله تتحقق بمعرفة ما يحب  وما يكره، وفعل المحبوب وترك المكروه، فلابد من هذا، فالذي لا يعرف ما يحب  الله من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال، ولا ما يكره من ذلك كيف يفعل  المحبوب وهو لا يعرفه، كيف يترك المكروه، وهولا يعرفه، ومن هنا عدنا من حيث  بدأنا طلب العلم فريضة. طلب العلم الشرعي الحاوي لمحاب الله ومكارهه فريضة  كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، وما سقط من سقط، وتورث من تورث، وهوى من هوى إلا للجهل لا  علة سوى الجهل.فلابد من العلم أي المعرفة لمحاب الله وما أكثرها، ومعرفة  كيف يقدمها تملقاً إليه وتزلفاً وتقرباً، أو عبودية لله عز وجل وذلة  ومسكنة، والذي لا يعرف ما يكره الله، وما يسخطه تعالى ويغضبه على عباده مما  حرم الله في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله فكيف ستتم له التقوى؟!ولهذا قال بعض  أهل العلم تلك الكلمة التي لن ننساها: ما اتخذ الله ولياً جاهلاً إلا علمه،  هيهات هيهات أن يرضى الله بك ويحبك وأنت جاهل، فإذا أراد ذلك علمك، ويوجد  في نفسك رغبة في طلب العلم، تترك شاتك ترعى وحدها، وتأتي تقرع الباب  لتتعلم، ثم إذا علمت الشيء فرحت به وسرك، وانشرح له صدرك وعملت به، ولا  تزال تعلم وتعمل، تعلم وتترك حتى تصل مستوى الولاية وتصبح ولي الله. أما  جاهل.. فلا يوجد ولي من أولياء الله وهو جاهل، فالجاهل يسرق، والجاهل يكذب،  والجاهل يخون، والجاهل لا يفي بوعد، والجاهل يسب، والجاهل يشتم، والجاهل..  الجاهل..؛ لأن ظلمة قلبه هي التي توقعه في هذا لا نور له. ولو عرف  المسلمون هذا لما فارقوا طلب العلم حتى الموت، ولكن هذا الذي حصل.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمناً قليلاً...)              * * 
           قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ  وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [آل عمران:77]، وهذا يشمل أهل الكتاب،  ويشمل المسلمين، فهذا اللفظ عام.. فالله تعالى يقول متوعداً:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ  [آل عمران:77]، أي: لا حظ ولا  نصيب أبداً في دار السلام،  وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ  إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:77] فالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يبين هذا، قال:  أخرج أهل السنن وغيرهم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من حلف على يمين هو فيها فاجر -أي: كاذب خارج عن  الآداب واللياقة- ليقتطع بها حق امرئ مسلم لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان )، وفي  رواية أحمد أيضاً وله شواهد في الصحاح، وروى الأئمة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  قوله: ( من اقتطع حق امرئ مسلم بيمينه -ليس بيده اليمنى، بل بحلفه الكاذب-  فقد أوجب الله له النار وحرم عليه الجنة، فقال له رجل: وإن كان شيئاً  يسيراً يا رسول الله! قال: وإن كان قضيباً من أراك ).إذاً: فهذه الآية  معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ليست خاصة بأهل الكتاب، فهذا إعلام رباني، فالله  الذي يحب العدل وأمر به وفرضه، والله سبحانه وتعالى هو الرحمن الرحيم يحب  الرحمة وأهلها، وهو الذي توعد الخارجين عن نظام شرعه ودينه:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   [آل عمران:77]، فلا ثمن كثير في هذه الدنيا، ولو كانت القناطير كلها، ما  عندنا ينفد وما عند الله باق. فلا نفهم من هذا الثمن القليل ريال أو عشرة،  فكل الأموال هي قليلة لقضاء الله وحكمه، فالذي يبيع عهده ويمينه بثمن قليل  لا خلاق له في الآخرة. فعهد الله هو مع كل من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله قد عاهد الله عز وجل ودخل في عهد بينه  وبين الله، ويجب عليه الوفاء بما عاهد الله عليه:  وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِ  اللَّهِ إِذَا عَاهَدْتُمْ  [النحل:91]. فكل من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، قد أعطى الله تعالى عهداً وميثاقاً أن  يعبد الله وحده ولا يعبد معه سواه، وأن لا يضيع تلك العبادة ولا ينقصها،  وهو قادر على إكمالها، وأن تكون من جهة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي من حيث  تعليمه وسنته وبيانه وهدايته، فكل مؤمن قد قطع لله عهداً على نفسه أن يعبد  الله بما شرع من طريق رسوله، وأن لا يعبد معه سواه، وأن لا يعترف أيضاً  بعبادة غير الله. إذاً: هذا العهد عهد كل مؤمن ومؤمنة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:77] أي: الذين عاهدوا الله عليه،  فيترك واجباً أو يغشى حراماً، أو يفعل منكراً؛ من أجل الدينار والدرهم يكون  قد خان الله في عهده. الأيمان جمع يمين، وهي الحلف، وسميت اليمين يميناً؛  لأن الرجل إذا عاهد يضع يمينه على يمين غيره، فهذا هو العهد وهذه هي  اليمين، فسميت اليمين يميناً؛ لأنها كانت باليد اليمنى.                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ثمناً قليلاً)                                                                                                   * *
                                (ثمناً قليلاً) أي: لو كانت قناطير الذهب، ولو كانت مملكة  بكاملها فهي في حكم الله ثمناً قليلاً. فالمؤمن لا ينقض عهده، ويخرج من دين  الله بعد أن استنار به ودخل فيه، ولو أعطي الدنيا بما فيها، فكل الأموال  لا تساوي كلمة (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)،  فالذين يرتدون ويخرجون عن الإسلام من أجل دنيا يؤثرونها، وكلها تعتبر ثمناً  قليلاً، وجزاؤهم عند الله كما قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ  فِي الآخِرَةِ  [آل عمران:77].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لا خلاق لهم ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ  [آل  عمران:77]، أي: يوم القيامة.والخلاق: معناه النصيب والقسط والحظ. وَلا  يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:77]، وهذا لا يطاق، فالذي لا يكلمه الله  ولا ينظر إليه هو أشقى الخلق وأتعسهم. فالله هو مولاك وسيدك وهو راحمك  ومعطيك وواهبك، إذا غضب عليك ولا ينظر إليك ولا يكلمك، فكيف تسعد بعد هذا؟!  والله! ما سعد امرؤ غضب الله عليه، فلم ينظر إليه ولم يكلمه. وعند البصراء  والعقلاء يرضى أن يقطع ويحرق ولا يرضى أن يغضب عليه سيده ويحرمه من النظر  إلى وجهه، فإذا عرف العبد أن هذا العهد إذا نقضه حرم الله عليه النظر إليه  والكلام معه، ولا يقدر على أن يفعل هذا الحرام، ولا يتقحم هذه المحنة أو  النقمة.هذه الآية معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! وإن كانت في سياق الحديث عن  أهل الكتاب، فهي عامة لما سمعتم من تفاسير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وبياناته. إذاً: فقوله تعالى:  وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ  [آل عمران:77]، فإذا لم يزكهم الله ولم  يطهرهم فكيف سيدخلون دار السلام وهم أنجاس؟! فمن لم يزكه الله ولم يطهره  فلا حق له في أن يدخل دار السلام؛ إنها دار الأبرار، دار الأطهار، ( يدخل  العبد النار ويحترق، ويخرجه الله عز وجل منها، ويغسله في نهر الحيوان عند  باب الجنة، فينبت كما ينبت البقل، ثم يدخل الجنة طائراً )، فالذي لا يزكيه  الله ولا يطهره لو يحترق في النار ملايين السنين، وقد أخبر تعالى أنه لن  يطهره، فلن يدخل الجنة. ومعنى هذا كقوله:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا   [النساء:57]، وخاصة الذين دخلوا في الإسلام وغرتهم الدنيا فخرجوا منه  وارتدوا وانتكسوا والعياذ بالله، فهؤلاء:  وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا  يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:77].                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق الكريم في هتك وتمزيق  أستار أهل الكتاب، وبيان نفسياتهم المريضة، وصفاتهم الذميمة، ففي هذه الآية  الكريمة يخبر تعالى أن في اليهود وبينهم من إن ائتمنته على أكبر مال أداه  إليك وافياً كاملاً، ومنهم من إذا ائتمنته على دينار فأقل، خانك فيه وأنكره  عليك، فلا يؤده إليك إلا بمقاضاتك له، وملازمتك له الليل والنهار. فقال  تعالى في خطاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ  إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ  [آل عمران:75] -يا رسولنا-  بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ  إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ  إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا [آل عمران:75]، ويعلل الرب  تبارك وتعالى سلوكهم هذا، بأنهم يقولون:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ [آل عمران:75]، وأنت أمي من الأميين، فلهذا لو  ائتمنته على دينار ما أداه إليك]، سبحان الله! قال: [ويعلل الرب تعالى  سلوكهم هذا]، بأنهم يقولون فيما بينهم، بل يدرسون هذا ويتعلمونه ويتوارثه  الصغير عن الكبير، والأنثى عن الذكر، يقولون:  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ [آل عمران:75]، أي: ليس علينا طريق لأذانا وتعذيبنا وخلودنا  في النار، فأموالهم ونساؤهم حلال. يوجد بعض المسلمين -كما نقول- يستبيحون  أموال آخرين؛ لأنهم كذا وكذا، لكن خفتت هذه الثورة، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يأخذ  مال إنسان وإن كان أنجس الخلق، ولا يحل مال الغير إلا بحقه، اللهم إلا في  حال إعلان الحرب بيننا وبين الكفرة، فحينئذ أذن الله في دمائهم فضلاً عن  أموالهم. ومع هذا لا يحل لمؤمن مجاهد أن يسرق خاتماً من يد كافر ميت، أو  يأخذ ساعته أو يخفي ديناراً أو درهماً وجده في جيبه واقرءوا:  وَمَا كَانَ  لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:161]، فيا أيها المجاهد! إذا دارت المعركة بيننا  وبين الكفار إياك أن تختلس شيئاً من دراهم أو دنانير، أو ما إلى ذلك  وتخفيه؛ لتأخذه وتقول: هذا مال المشركين والكافرين، بل تأخذ ذلك المال  وتؤديه إلى قيادة الجيش، وهي تجمع الأموال وتقسمها بما قسمها الله تعالى.  قال تعالى:  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ  خُمُسَهُ [الأنفال:41] والأربعة أخماس يوزعها قائد المعركة على المجاهدين،  فمن كان له تأثير في الحرب كأصحاب الخيول فله حظان، ومن كان يقاتل على  قدميه له حظ واحد.أما كون اليهودي في بلادنا أو نحن في بلاده، فلا يجوز لنا  أن نأخذ ماله في السرقة والتلصص، فقد نعاقب من الله عز وجل، ونحرم حتى من  النظر إلى الله. قال تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يُغُلَّ [آل  عمران:161]، (يُغُلَّ) بضم الياء، وهي قراءة نافع وأهل المدينة، ومعناه:  يحملون معه عليه الصلاة والسلام الغنيمة ويسرقون منها، أما هو صلى الله  عليه وسلم فحاشاه أن يغل. فلهذا تركنا قراءة حفص :  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ  أَنْ يَغُلَّ [آل عمران:161].فالرجل الذي أخذ شملة احترق بها في نار جهنم،  وهذا كان في معسكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، رجل سرق شملة وهي حزام كحزام  أهل اليمن على ظهورهم -كما تعرفون-، أعجبته إذاً سرقها فأخبر الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه في النار، فلما تألم من الجراحات في المعركة طعن نفسه  حتى مات، فدخل النار. قال: [ويعلل الرب تعالى سلوكهم هذا بأنهم يقولون:   لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ [آل عمران:75]].فبعض الناس  يقول: الإباضي هذا كافر.. اكذب عليه، مع أن الإباضية عندنا أصدق الناس  وأوفاهم، فلا يمكن أن يغشك أو يخدعك، وأكثرهم تجار، والعوام يقولون: هذا  إباضي، وآخر يقول: هذا شيعي.. هذا نخولي ما يهم، كل هذه أباطيل وإملاءات  الشياطين، وإلا سلكنا مسلك بني عمنا اليهود، فاليهود على الأقل قال لهم  علماؤهم: هذا كتاب الله عندنا، أباح الله لنا أكل أموال غير اليهود؛ لأنهم  نجس، لكن هل في المسلمين عالم يقول هذا؟! فهذا من إملاءات الشياطين على  العوام.فلو قال قائل: الإباضية يأكلون أموال أهل السنة، فمنهم إن تأمنه  بدينار لا يؤده إليك، أما قنطار لا تسأل. وعلة هذا هو الجهل.. عدم  المعرفة.. ما عرفوا الله حتى يحبوه.. ما عرفوا الله حتى يخافوه.. ما عرفوا  ما عند الله يقيناً؛ حتى يطلبوه، ولا ما لديه من العذاب والنكال؛ حتى  يخافوه ويرهبوه، علموهم.. فهذا هو الطريق. قال: [أي لا حرج علينا ولا إثم  في أكل أموال العرب؛ لأنهم مشركون، فلا نؤاخذ بأكل أموالهم، وكذبهم الله  تعالى في هذه الدعوى الباطلة، فقال تعالى:  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:75] أي: أنه كذب على الله، ولكن  يكذبون؛ ليسوغوا كذبهم وخيانتهم ويجوزونها]. قال: [وفي الآية الثانية يقول  تعالى:  بَلَى [آل عمران:76] أي: ليس الأمر كما يدعون، بل عليهم الإثم  والحرج والمؤاخذة، وإنما لا إثم ولا حرج ولا مؤاخذة على من أوفى بعهد الله،  فآمن برسوله وبما جاء به، واتقى الشرك والمعاصي، فهذا الذي يحبه الله فلا  يعذبه؛ لأنه عز وجل يحب المتقين]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم. فمن يرغب أن يكون من  المتقين يجب أن يعرف محاب الله، ويسأل عنها ويتصفح الكتاب والسنة، ومن عرف  أن الله يحب هذه الكلمة يقولها تملقاً لله، فالله يحب هذه الجلسة، فليجلسها  كما يحبها الله، وهكذا.. وكذلك من يرغب أن يكون من المتقين يجب أن يعرف ما  يكره الله حتى من النظرة المحرمة، ويجب عليه أن يتجنب مكاره الله، فلا  يصبح إلا وهو ولي الله، يحبه ومن أحبه الله فلا يهينه ولا يذله. قال: [وأما  الآية الأخيرة -الثالثة- فيتوعد الرب تعالى بأشد أنواع العقوبات، أولئك  الذين يعاهدون ويخونون ويحلفون ويكذبون؛ من أجل حطام الدنيا ومتاعها  القليل، فيقول:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ  وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ [آل عمران:77]] أي: لا حظ ولا نصيب لهم في نعيم الدار الآخرة،   وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ [آل عمران:77]، أي: حتى لا يكون لهم الكلام  تشريفاً وإكراماً.[أما تكليم الإهانة فجائز، قال تعالى:  اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا  وَلا تُكَلِّمُونِ [المؤمنون:108]، أما كلام التشريف والتبجيل والإكرام فلا  يكلمهم، ولا يزكيهم بالثناء عليهم ولا بتطهيرهم من ذنوبهم، ولهم عذاب مؤلم  في دار الشقاء، وهو عذاب دائم مقيم لا يفارق أبداً أهله؛ لأن الحياة  استقرت]، أهل النعيم في نعيم أبداً، وأهل العذاب في عذاب أبداً، فلا يوجد  إلا علو وسفل، جنة ونار، نعيم وشقاء، تبقى هكذا. قولوا: آمنا بالله، ومن  أراد أن تتجلى له الحقيقة، هذه التي ما فارقتنا فليقم الآن فقط، ويجلس  مجلسي وينظر إلينا فلن يجد اثنين كأنهما رجل واحد، ما هذا العلم؟ أنا  والله! إني أعجب من هذا! لو يجتمع البشر كلهم يفرق الله بينهم في سماتهم  وصفاتهم؛ حتى لا يختلط اثنان فلان يكون هذا أبداً، من فعل هذا؟ وما هذه  القدرة؟ وما هذه العظمة؟ وما هذا العلم؟! فهذا هو الله رب العالمين.. يطلب  إلينا أن نحبه ويحبنا، فكيف لا نعرفه؟ لا إله إلا الله!!                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين! أعيد تلاوة الآيات، ثم نضع أيدينا على  نتائجها وعبرها، وننظر هل فهمنا أم لا، يقول تعالى:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ  عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا  [آل عمران:75] أي: والعصا في يدك،  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  قَالُوا [آل عمران:75] اسمع الجهل والكذب:  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:75] . عياذاً بالله من الكذب على  الله، فنحل ما حرم، ونحرم ما أحل،  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  *  بَلَى  [آل عمران:75-76] أي: ليس الأمر كما زعموا  وحلموا،  بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُتَّقِينَ  *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ  وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:76-77] موجع.قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: يجب أن لا يغتر باليهود  ولا يوثق فيهم؛ لما عرفوا به من الخيانة]. يجب علينا معشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات أن لا نثق في يهودي ولا نغتر بصلاحه ولا بأمانته؛ لأننا ما نميز  بين هذا وذاك، ما دام من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك إلا إذا حاصرته  وعذبته، إذاً الآية تقول: لا تغتروا باليهود -وقد اغتررنا بهم-، فهم الذين  حلقوا وجوهنا، وهم الذين نفخوا السوء والباطل في بيوتنا وامتلأت بالكذب  والخيانة، وهم الذين نشروا الربا بيننا، وأخذناه وعملنا به، وهم الذين  علمونا المراقص، ودور اللهو، والسينما والتمثيليات.فكل خبث في بلاد  المسلمين هم اليهود الذين نشروه، وتلك مهمتهم، وهم عازمون على أن لا يبقى  صلاح ولا صالحون في بلادنا؛ لأنهم يعرفون أن حلمهم لن يتحقق إلا إذا هبطت  البشرية إلى مستوى الحيوان، وانتشر العهر، والزنا، واللواط، والربا،  والخيانة، والكذب، والتكالب على الدنيا حينئذ يمكنهم أن يحكموا العالم  ويسودوا البشرية، فكل أنواع الفساد في العالم.. في أوروبا، وفي أمريكا، وفي  اليابان.. وفي الأرض كلها التي تهبط بالإنسان من آدميته إلى الحيوانية  أصابع اليهود الماسونية هي التي تغرس وتحصد؛ لأنهم كيف سيحكمون العالم؟  وكيف سيوجدون مملكة بني إسرائيل من النيل إلى الفرات، إذا كانت البشرية  واعية، بصيرة تفرق بين الحق والباطل، بين الطهر والخبث، بين الصدق والكذب.  إذاً اعملوا على هبوط هذه البشرية. وأنتم تعرفون.. من المجلات إلى الأفلام  إلى الدعارة ...إلخ، فكل ذلك من أجل أن تهبط البشرية إلى حضيض الحيوانات،  وحينئذ يسوسونها ويركبون ظهورها.فمعنى الآية: إياكم أن تغتروا باليهود أو  تثقوا بهم أبداً، وإن بدا لك نصحهم وإرشادهم فلا تثق بهم. [ثانياً: من كذب  على الله أحرى به أن يكذب على الناس]، فالذي يكذب على الله يكذب على الناس،  فكل من يكذب على الله، ويحل ويحرم ويشرع، فهو على الناس أكثر كذباً، لم  يخف من الله، فكيف يخاف من الناس؟![من كذب على الله أحرى به أن يكذب على  الناس فاجتنبوا الذين يكذبون على ربكم]. [ثالثاً: بيان اعتقاد اليهود في أن  البشرية غير اليهود نجس، وأن أموالهم وأعراضهم مباحة لليهود حلال لهم؛  لأنهم المؤمنون في نظرهم وغيرهم الكفار]، هذه قد ما يصرحون بها، لكن لو  تطلع على دروسهم وخلواتهم تجد هذا، فالبشر غيرهم كلهم نجس في اعتقادهم يجوز  استباحة دماءهم وأموالهم.  [رابعاً: إن عظم ذنب من يخون عهده من أجل المال  وكذا من يحلف كاذباً؛ لأجل المال قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من حلف  على يمين يستحق بها مالاً وهو فيها فاجر، لقي الله تعالى وهو عليه غضبان  )، والأحاديث النبوية: ( لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له )، (لا إيمان) يصدق  صاحبه فيه وهو مؤمن وهو لا أمانة له]، فالذي يخون الأمانات لا إيمان له. لو  آمن كيف يخون العهود والمواثيق والرسول يقول: ( أربع من كن فيه كان  منافقاً خالصاً، ومن كانت فيه خصلة كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق: إذا واعد أخلف  -والعياذ بالله-، وإذا اؤتمن خان، وإذا خاصم فجر، وإذا حدث كذب )؟! وكم  وكم من المصابين بهذه الفتنة يعدون ولا يفون، ويعاهدون ولا يوفون، ويكذبون  ويتحدثون به.فعلى كل حال العلة هي الجهل، إن أردتم أن تستقيم أمتكم  الإسلامية، فعلموها وعرفوها بربها حتى تعرف، فإذا عرفت أمكنكم تقويمها  وإصلاحها، أما والجهل مخيم على قلوب النساء والرجال فهيهات هيهات أن يوجد  بيننا ربانيون ونحن على هذه الوضعية. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (21) 
الحلقة (162)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (28)

من طبائع يهود أنهم إذا قرءوا آيات الله من التوراة يلوون ألسنتهم بها  ليحسب السامع لها أنها من كتاب الله، وهم بذلك يريدون إضلال العامة،  ويتعمدون الكذب على الله عز وجل، وقد بين الله عز وجل أنه إنما يريد من  عباده أن يكونوا ربانيين بما عندهم من الكتاب الذي يتعلمونه ويعلمونه  للناس.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة كسابقتها واللاحقة بها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي  وأمي- صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) حقق اللهم! رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي  لنا سواك. نستذكر أولاً الآيات التي درسناها في الدرس الماضي.. هل بقي في  أذهاننا شيء؟ وهل في قلوبنا من نورها نور؟نتلوها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ  يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ  [آل عمران:75]، فمنا نحن -أيضاً- المسلمين من إن تأمنه  بقنطار وليس بألف قنطار لرده إليك، فنحن أولى بهذا. ولكن يوجد من أهل  الكتاب ممن عرفوا الله والطريق إليه هم كما أخبر تعالى عنهم:  وَمِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا  مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا [آل عمران:75]، أي: والعصا في يدك، فلماذا  هذا؟فالأول عرف، والثاني لم يعرف.. الأول آمن واستقام على منهج الحق،  والثاني إيمانه دعوى باطلة ومعرفته كاذبة هذه حاله. ولا ننسى قول الحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له، ولا دين لمن لا عهد له )،  والمؤمن بحق هو من إذا ائتمنته لم يخنك، وإذا عاهدته لم ينكث عهده، فكل  هذا يعود إلى الإيمان الصحيح والمعرفة السليمة، قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ [آل  عمران:75]، فهذه فرية ودعوى نشرت فيهم وبينهم من قبل رؤسائهم المبطلين،  فأصبحوا يفهمون أن أموال، وأعراض، ودماء غير اليهود مباح؛ لأن غير اليهود  كفار أنجاس، وهم فقط المؤمنون الربانيون، فلهذا إذا استطاعوا أن يسلبوا مال  أي إنسان أو يسفكوا دمه فلا حرج ولا يخافون من الله؛ لأن الله أذن لهم.قال  تعالى:  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [آل  عمران:75]، فهذه النزعة ما زالت إلى الآن يعيش عليها اليهود، ويتناقلونها  ويعلمها الكبير الصغير. ثم قال تعالى:  بَلَى [آل عمران:76] أي: ليس الأمر  كما يزعمون ويدعون،  مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ [آل عمران:76]، فأبطل ذلك الزعم نهائياً. ثم قال  تعالى متوعداً:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ  وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [آل عمران:77]،  سواء كانوا من أهل الكتاب، أو من أهل القرآن، ( لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له،  ولا دين لمن لا عهد له ) ، فهذه هي التي رفعت مستوى المسلمين إلى أعلى  مستوى عرفته البشرية، فلو تودع عند المسلم صناديق الذهب فلن يسلب منها  ديناراً واحداً، فلو تأتمنه على أعز شيء فلو أن أحداً وضع -مثلاً- امرأته  أمانة في بيته -أي: المسلم-، والله! ما نظر إليها ولا نالها بسوء. فقوله  تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ [آل  عمران:77] أي: يشترون ماذا؟  ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا [آل عمران:77]، فكل أموال  الدنيا قليلة بالنسبة إلى ما عند الله والدار الآخرة،  أُوْلَئِكَ لا  خَلاقَ لَهُمْ [آل عمران:77] أي: لا حظ ولا نصيب في الجنة، وما فيها من  نعيم.وقوله تعالى:  وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ [آل عمران:77]، أي: أن الله  لا يكلمهم كلام التشريف والعزة والكمال، ولكن يكلمهم بالإهانة؛ قال تعالى:   اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلا تُكَلِّمُونِ [المؤمنون:108].وقوله تعالى:  وَلا  يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل عمران:77] أي: لا يرون وجهه  سبحانه، فهو محجوب عنهم،  وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ [آل عمران:77]، أي: لا يثني  عليهم في عرصات القيامة، ولا يطهرهم حتى في الإحراق في النار، وإدخالهم  الجنة،  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [آل عمران:77] أي: موجع، وهو عذاب النار  والعياذ بالله! ومن فوائد هذه الآيات:أولاً: يجب علينا معاشر المسلمين أن  لا نغتر باليهود ولا نثق فيهم؛ لأنهم لا يفون بعهد وحسبهم أنهم يستبيحون  أموالنا وأعراضنا. فالحذر الحذر، فإن تعاملنا معهم نكون يقظين وإلا أخذوا  أموالنا. ثانياً: من كذب على الله أحرى أن يكذب على الناس. فالشخص الذي  يكذب على الله، ويقول: قال الله وأحل الله، وحرم الله وهو كاذب، فهذا يكون  كذب على الناس من باب أولى، وليس في أهل الكتاب أيما إنسان يكذب على الله  لا تأمنه فإنه يكذب عليك من باب أولى، فالذي ما خاف الله ولا هابه وكذب  عليه، فكيف لا يكذب على الناس؟! ثالثاً: بيان اعتقاد اليهود في أن البشرية  غير اليهود نجس. والله يقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا  الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ  عَامِهِمْ هَذَا [التوبة:28]، واليهود مشركون، والنصارى مشركون فهم نجس،  لكن هم عكسوا القضية، وجعلوا البشرية أبيضها وأصفرها نجس، إلا ما كان من  بني إسرائيل فإنهم أطهار أصفياء، مع أنهم أنجس الخلق في سلوكهم، فالشرك  والاحتيال والمكر والخديعة والتكبر، وكل الأمراض مصبوبة عليهم وقالوا: لا.  فالحمد لله أن فضحهم الله. رابعاً: عظم ذنب من يخون عهده من أجل المال.عظم  وكبر ذنب عبد يخون عهده من أجل الدينار والدرهم، فالذي يحلف ويعاهد ثم يخون  ذنبه عظيم، وكذلك من يحلف كاذباً لأجل أن يحقق مالاً، فقد قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( من اقتطع حق امرئ مسلم بيمينه، فقد أوجب الله له النار، وحرم  عليه الجنة )، وقال له الرجل: ( يا رسول الله! وإن كان يسيراً؟ قال: ولو  كان قضيباً من أراك ).فيا عباد الله! انتبهوا وارفعوا رءوسكم، فإياكم  والحلف كذباً من أجل أن الحصول على مال قل أو كثر، فلا نبيع آخرتنا، ونمزق  صلتنا بربنا؛ من أجل مال أغنانا الله عنه بالصبر، فلنجوع الليالي والأيام  ولا نحلف بالباطل؛ لنأخذ مال الناس. فهذا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كان  يضع الحجر على بطنه، ويعصبها بعصابة حتى يتمكن من المشي والصلاة من شدة  الجوع، فهل حلف بالباطل أو كذب؟! وهذه الصديقة بنت الصديق امرأة رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم تخبر في صدق، قالت: [ إن كانت إحدانا لتتحيض الحيضتين  والثلاث في ثوب واحد ]، فلا مبرر؛ لأن نكذب ونخون ونحلف بالباطل من أجل  أوساخ الدنيا، فأين الصبر؟ ولكننا ما عرفنا هذا ولا اجتمعنا عليه، فلو كشف  عن حالنا لبانت عوراتنا. رابعاً: عظم من يخون عهده من أجل المال، وكذا من  يحلف كاذباً؛ لأجل المال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ومن حلف على  يمين يستحق بها مالاً وهو فيها فاجر ) أي: كاذب خارج عن نظام الحق ( لقي  الله تعالى وهو عليه غضبان ) . فهذا استذكار لدرس يوم أمس نفعنا الله به.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن منهم لفريقاً يلوون ألسنتهم بالكتاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ  أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   [آل عمران:78]، فهذه طائفة أخرى من طوائف أهل الكتاب التي سبق بيانها، وهذه  الطائفة كانوا يعيشون في المدينة ويضللون المسلمين، وإخوانهم من اليهود،  فيوجد فريق منهم يلوون ألسنتهم وكأنه يقرأ التوراة، وليس من التوراة في  شيء، فيحسبه السامع أن هذا من الكتاب، وما هو من الكتاب.فهذه طائفة من  اليهود تقل أو تكثر فهذا وضعها، يضللون العوام ويدعون أنهم يقرءون من  الكتاب، وألسنتهم تلو الكلمات وما هي من التوراة، بل من كذبهم.قال تعالى:   وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:78]،  فقد فضحهم الله وأزاح الستار عنهم، وقد ورث هذا الضلال من قومنا من  المسلمين، ويذكرون أن الله قال: كذا وكذا للعوام، والله ما قال، وما هو في  كتابه، ويذكرون أقوال علمائهم، وكأنها قرآن وما هي بقرآن. فيجب أن نتحاشى  أن نقول على الله ما لم يقل، وألا نكذب على إخواننا، ونقول لهم: هذا كلام  الله، أو هذا حديث رسول الله، أو هذه سنة نبي الله، وليست من السنة ولا من  الكتاب، ولكن فقط؛ من أجل تضليل إخواننا ليبقوا راسخين تحت أقدامنا نسودهم  ونتحكم بهم؛ لأنهم جهّال ما عرفوا الطريق.وما يفعله اليهود يفعله غيرهم؛  لأننا بشر والشيطان عدونا جميعاً، فلا عجب أن يقع فينا هذا الباطل الذي ندد  الله به على اليهود، وقد وقع، فمروج البدع وخاصة الشركيات منها يأتون  بالأباطيل والأكاذيب، وينسبونها إلى الكتاب والسنة، وهذا في قوله تعالى:   وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا  [آل عمران:78] يقل أو يكثر  يَلْوُونَ  أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:78] أي: كأنه يقرأ في التوراة،  وكأن هذا كلام الله يجوده،  لِتَحْسَبُوهُ  [آل عمران:78] أنتم أيها  المستمعون  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:78]،  أي: من التوراة أو الإنجيل أو القرآن،  وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ  اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:78]، فكذبهم الله  العليم الخبير،  وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:78] أي: يعلمون أنه كذب،  لكن المصلحة.. المنفعة.. الحاجة.. المنصب.. المركز.. هو الذي يحملهم على  هذا الكذب.فهذه طباع البشر إلا من طهره الله، والذين يطهرهم هم الذين رزقهم  إيماناً ويقيناً، وزادهم بعد ذلك علماً ومعرفة، وزادهم توفيقاً، فهؤلاء هم  المعصومون.قال تعالى:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ   [الفاتحة:7] أي: أنعم عليهم:أولاً: نعمة الإيمان، وهي تطلب من الله عز وجل،  وهبة الله وعطيته.ثانياً: نعمة معرفة الله معرفة يقينية، فتثمر لصاحبها حب  الله والخوف منه.ثالثاً: معرفة محاب الله ومساخطه، أي: وما يكره من  الاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال.والنعم
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (22) 
الحلقة (163)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (29)

إن الأنبياء هم أفضل خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى وأصدقهم، وما يكون لمن هذا  شأنه بعد أن شرفه الله عز وجل بالنبوة والرسالة أن يدعو الناس إلى عبادة  نفسه، فضلاً عن عبادة غيره، ومثل هذا الأمر من المحال، وما تصوره ولا ادعاه  على أنبياء الله إلا اليهود والنصارى، وقد بين الله براءة أنبيائه من ذلك  في كتابه العزيز.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )  اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى  هذه الآيات الأربع تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ  أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ  وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا  مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *  فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   *  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ  وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا  وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:81-83].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لا  بأس أن نذكر أنفسنا بالآيتين اللتين درسناهما البارحة، والآيات صلتها قوية  ببعضها البعض. قال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا  عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ [آل  عمران:79].قال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا  عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:79] لا، فحاشى وكلا،  وَلَكِنْ  [آل عمران:79] يقول لهم:  كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ [آل عمران:79] أي: اعلموا  واعملوا وعلّموا، تصبحون ربانيين،  كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ [آل عمران:79].فهذه  بشرى لنا -والحمد لله- أننا ربانيون، فالذين يعلمون كلام الله لعباده  ويدّرسونه ويدرسونه هم الربانيون، لكن لا ننسى أنهم يعلمون ويعملون  ويعلّمون، ( من علم وعمل بما علم، وعلّمه غيره دعي في السماء عظيماً )، فمن  يرغب في أن يكون من الربانيين؛ فليتعلم كتاب الله، وليعمل بما علمه فيه،  ولينقله إلى غيره فيعلمه سواه، فهذا هو الرباني، فمثل هذا لا يرضى أن يسجد  له الناس أو يركعوا وينحنوا له، أو يحلفون برأسه، أو يستغيثون به. فقوله  تعالى:  مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحُكْمَ [آل عمران:79] أي: الفقه في الدين،  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ  يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:79]  فهيهات هيهات أن يقع هذا.فرد الله بهذا على اليهود والنصارى وعلى بدعهم،  فقال لهم:  وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ  الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ  *  وَلا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ  تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ  بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:79-80] فحاشى  وكلا.هذه فزنا بها، هي مع الآتيات من الآيات البينات.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول تعالى مخاطباً رسوله ومصطفاه صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَإِذْ  أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ  [آل عمران:81] أي: اذكر لطائفة  اليهود والنصارى الوقت الذي أخذ الله فيه ميثاق النبيين، ما من نبي ينبئه  الله ولا رسول يرسله الله إلا يأخذ عليه، وعلى أمته هذا العهد الموثق  المضبوط بالالتزامات.وهو: إذا بعث الله نبياً أو أرسل رسولاً على ذلك النبي  أو الرسول وعلى أمته أن يؤمنوا به ويصدقوه، وتورط اليهود والنصارى، أخذ  الله هذا الميثاق على عيسى كما أخذه على موسى، وهم يدعون اتباع موسى وعيسى،  وبعث الله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان الواجب الحتمي أن يؤمنوا به  ويصدقوه، فعكسوا فكفروا به وكذبوه، فيا ويلهم من الخلود في العذاب الدائم.   ‏                                

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإذا أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ   [آل عمران:81] والميثاق هو: العهد الموثق بالأيمان  لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ  مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ  [آل عمران:81] أي: مهما آتيتكم، وبلغ ذلك ما بلغ  في العلم والمعرفة  ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  [آل  عمران:81]؛ لأن الرسول إذا كان يكذب ما عند الأنبياء من قبله ما هو برسول،  ساحر أو دجال؛ لأن دعوة الله واحدة، فهيهات هيهات أن يأتي رسول ويكذب بما  جاء به موسى أو عيسى أو إبراهيم، فهذا كاذب؛ فكل رسول يبعث ويرسل يصدق من  كان قبله، ومن عاصرهم ووجدهم آمن بما عندهم ولا يرد شيئاً أو يكذبه.إذاً:  اذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء اليهود والنصارى من نجران وغيرهم إذ أخذ الله ميثاق  النبيين، وهم مائة وأربع وعشرين ألف نبي، مهما آتيتكم من كتاب أيها الرسل  والأنبياء، وآتيتكم من حكمة وفقه ومعرفة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ  [آل عمران:81] أي: وتقفون  إلى جنبه يبلغ دعوته، فهذا الميثاق أخذه الله على الأنبياء والرسل.ثم قوله:   قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ  [آل عمران:81] أي: الاستفهام تقريري،   وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي  [آل عمران:81] أي: عهدي وميثاقي   قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا  [آل عمران:81] أي: أقررنا بهذه القضية وسلمنا.قال  إذاً: اشهدوا أيها الرسل والأنبياء على هذه القضية التي تعلقت بكم، والله  معكم من الشاهدين،  وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ  [آل عمران:81]كيف  يصح إذاً ليهودي أو نصراني يعرف هذا ويكفر بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ويكذب بما جاء به؟ كيف تبقى له صلة بالدين أو الإسلام أو العبادة؟!وهذا  الله عز وجل يخبر عن نفسه ويقول لرسوله: اذكر هذا لليهود والنصارى  المتبجحين بأنهم على الحق، وأنهم على الدين الصحيح، واذكر لهم هذا الميثاق،  وهو قوله تعالى للنبي والرسول: إذا جاء رسول من رسلي أو نبي من أنبيائي،  مهما كنت يا نبي، ويا رسول من العلم والمعرفة والكتاب والوحي، يجب أن تصدق  بهذا الرسول وتنصره، ولا تقف ضده ولا تخذله؛ لأن دعوة الله واحدة هي: أن  يعبد الله وحده عبادة تسعد أهلها في الدنيا والآخرة، وتنجيهم من الشقاء  والعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة.فهل يصح لليهود أو النصارى أن يردوا على  هذا؟!قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا  آتَيْتُكُمْ  [آل عمران:81] أي: مهما آتيتكم  مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ  [آل  عمران:81] ما تعتزوا بذلك وتقولوا: لسنا في حاجة إلى موسى إن بعث أو محمد،  فقال:  ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  [آل عمران:81]،  فإن جاء الرسول يكذب فليس برسول الله، هذا رسول الشيطان؛ لأن الله واحد  ودعوته واحدة، والمبلغون عنه أمرهم واحد.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه...)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ  [آل عمران:81] واللام  لام التوكيد للقسم،  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ  [آل عمران:81]  أي: ليس مجرد إيمان ويتركونه للأعداء، أو يقوم بالدعوة وحده وهم يضحكون، لا  بد من الإيمان والنصرة، وأن تقفوا إلى جنبه حتى يبلغ رسالة ربه.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قال: أأقررتم وأخذتم على  ذلكم إصري ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                وقوله:  قَالَ  [آل عمران:81] أي: الله عز وجل لأولئك  النبيين والرسل:  أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ   [آل عمران:81]؟ أي: بهذا الذي اعترفتم؟  قالوا: أقررنا  وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي  [آل عمران:81] وعهدي  وميثاقي؟  قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا  [آل عمران:81].إذاً:  قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا   [آل عمران:81] قالوا: شهدنا، قال:  وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   [آل عمران:81].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن تولى بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           فالآن لو يأتينا رسول أو نبي ويصدق ما عندنا، فلا نقف إلى جنبه  ولا ننصره؛ لأن الله أغلق هذا الباب، وأعلمنا أنه ختمها بخاتم لا ينفض ولا  ينقض، فمهما جاءنا رجل يدعي هذا نرد عليه أنه كذاب ودجال وليس برسول الله،  لكن قبل بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت الرسل والأنبياء تتوارد في  البلد الواحد عشرات، يجب على كل نبي أن يؤمن بالنبي الذي قبله، أو الذي جاء  بعده، وأن ينصره ولا يخذله في دعوته، لكن بعد أن ختم الله الرسالات بخاتم  الأنبياء نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فكل من جاء يدعي النبوة وقال: أنا  نبي أو رسول فهو ساحر ودجال يستتاب ثلاثة أيام أو يقتل.قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ  تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  [آل عمران:82] أي: أعرض عن هذا العهد ونقضه ونكثه،  ولم يؤمن بمن جاء يحمل هداية الله ولم يقف إلى جنبه ناصراً له، هذا هو  الفاسق الخارج عن أمر الله وطاعته، فمن تولى بعد ذلك العهد والميثاق الذي  أُخذ عليه، والمراد بهم: الرسل وأتباعهم وأممهم  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ  [آل عمران:82] وإن كان الرسول -والنبي حاشاه أن يفسق-، ولكن  من باب هذا الخطاب لأمته، ومن باب الفرض أيضاً ليفهموا لو كان نبياً وفسق  عذابه معروف.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفغير دين الله يبغون وله أسلم من في السموات والأرض...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ  أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ  يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:83].  ‏                                

** سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                هنا ذكر في سبب هذه الآية: أن كعب بن الأشرف اليهودي -عليه  لعائن الله- تجادل مع النصارى من نجران أو من غيرهم، وأتوا النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ليحكم بينهم، في أي الفريقين على ملة إبراهيم النصارى أو  اليهود؟ فحكم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن كلا الفريقين ليس على ملة  إبراهيم، لا اليهود ولا النصارى، أي: كلا الفريقين بريء من ملة إبراهيم؛  لأن ملة إبراهيم هي التوحيد وهي أن يعبد الله بما شرع وحده، فكل من عبد  بغير ما شرع الله فهو من المبطلين، وكل من عبد الله وأضاف إلى عبادة الله  عبادة غيره فهو مشرك وليس على ملة إبراهيم، (( إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ  أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  ))[النحل:120].إذاً فلما أعلمهم بالحق والواقع تبرءوا منه وقالوا: لن نؤمن  بك. فقال تعالى: (( فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ ))[آل عمران:82].   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (أفغير دين الله يبغون)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى موبخاً مؤدباً  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ  يَبْغُونَ  [آل عمران:83] أي: كيف يطلبون ديناً غير دين الله، ويطلبون  عبادة ما شرعها الله يعبدونه بها؟! فأين يذهب بعقولهم؟مع أنه أسلم لله من  في السماوات ومن في الأرض، فلا يوجد كائن في الملكوت الأعلى أو الأسفل من  الإنس والجان، والملائكة، والحيوان، والنباتات، والمخلوقات.. فكلها ذلت  وخضعت لأمر الله يحكم بها ما يريد.والكافر ما أسلم وما خضع، يحييه الله متى  شاء ويميته متى شاء، ويفقره متى شاء ويغنيه متى شاء، ويصححه ويمرضه، فهل  يستطيع الكافر أن يخرج عن تدبير الله فيه؟!فكل الكائنات خاضعة مسلمة منقادة  لله عز وجل، يحكم فيها بما يريد، ويدبرها كما يشاء، كيف يرغبون عن الإيمان  بالله وعبادته وحده، وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض؟وإذا قلنا: من في  السماوات نذكر ذلك العالم الأقدس الأطهر وهم الملائكة الذين لا يحصي عددهم  إلا الله، -وحسبنا- لما في الروضة سمعوا هزة ودوي، وقالوا: ما هذا؟ فقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أطت السماء وحق لها أن تئط، ما عليها موضع شبر إلا  وعليه ملك راكع أو ساجد )، ذلك العالم الذي لا يعصي الله عز وجل، ولا يترك  ذكره ولا لحظة،  يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لا يَفْتُرُونَ   [الأنبياء:20]، وعالم الجن خاضع لأمر الله، ينفذه فيك ما شاء، عالم الإنس  كذلك، عالم الحيوان.. الكل أسلم، أي: انقاد وخضع لأحكام الله فيه وقضائه  عليها.فالكافر أوجده الله، ويميته الله، ويعطيه ويمنعه الله ويعزه ويذله  الله عز وجل، فما خرج عن تدبير الله وحكمه ولا لحظة.   

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وله أسلم من في السموات والأرض طوعاً وكرهاً)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا  [آل عمران:83] أي: الملائكة والمؤمنون  والمؤمنات أسلموا طوعاً، وأذعنوا لله وخضعوا لأمره، والكفار مكرهون على أن  ينفذ الله أمره فيهم، هذا يعميه وهذا يبصره، وهذا يعطيه وهذا يمنعه، وهذا  يميته وهذا يحييه.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإليه يرجعون)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:83] أي:  إلى الله المصير، ومن ثم يتم الجزاء، جزاء العدل الإلهي عز وجل، فلو كانوا  يرجعون إلى غيره لهان الأمر، يمكنهم أن يعربدوا كما يشاءون ما هم راجعين  إليه، اخرجوا عن طاعتي وافسقوا عن أمري؛ لأنكم لا تعودون إلي، ولكن المصير  إلى الله عز وجل:  وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:83].قال تعالى:   وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:83] أي: ليس باختيارهم، يرجعون رغم  أنوفهم وحسب مراد الله منهم.أين يوجد الله الذين يرجعون إليه؟قال تعالى:   وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   *  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ  فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ  الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا  [الزمر:67-69] جاء الرب عز وجل.  وَأَشْرَقَتِ  الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   *   وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ   [الزمر:69-70].وانظر:  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ  زُمَرًا  [الزمر:71] أي: يساقون كما تساق الإبل والبهائم  وَسِيقَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا  [الزمر:71] أي: زمرة بعد  زمرة، وطائفة بعد أخرى  حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا   [الزمر:71] أي: كانت الأبواب مغلقة؛ حتى لا يخرج لهبها ولا تتلطف ولا تصاب  ببرودة. حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ  خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ  آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا  بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   *   قِيلَ ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى  الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ  [الزمر:71-72]. فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ   [الزمر:72] أي: الذين رفضوا أن يسجدوا لله، ورفضوا أن يخضعوا لله، ورفضوا  أن يسلموا لله أمره في عباده، فامتنعوا عن طاعته وعبادته.وغير الكافرين أين  هم؟ قال تعالى:  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ  زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا  [الزمر:73] أي:  أبواب الجنة الثمانية وهي مفتوحة من قبل،  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا  سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ  [الزمر:73]. سَلامٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ  [الزمر:73] وطهرتم  فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ   *   وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا  الأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ  [الزمر:73-74] أي:  أرض الجنة  فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ   *  وَتَرَى الْمَلائِكَةَ  حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ  بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الزمر:74-75].فاستقر أهل النعيم في نعيمهم وأهل العذاب في عذابهم، وانتهت  الحياة بكاملها، وتمت حياة قائمة دائمة باقية ببقاء الله عز وجل إلى  الأبد.موكبان أو مواكب صدر حكم الله:  أَوَ لَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ  رُسُلُكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا بَلَى  [غافر:50]،  وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ  كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [الزمر:71].إذاً:  ادْخُلُوا  أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ   [الزمر:72].أهل الجنة:  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ   [الزمر:73] كيف يتقون ربهم؟! فهل: كما نتقيه، نجعل بيننا وبين غضبه وقاية  ما يغضب علينا، إذا قال: صوموا صمنا، وإذا قال: أفطروا أفطرنا، إذا قال:  خذوا أخذنا، وإذا قال: هاتوا أعطينا، بهذا يتقى الله عز وجل.ولكن معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! لا ننسى أنه لا بد من معرفة كيف نتقي الله وبم  نتقيه؟فهيهات هيهات أن يتقي الله عبد وهو ما عرف ما يحب الله ولا ما يكره،  وهيهات هيهات أن تتقي الله امرأة وهي لا تعرف ما يحب الله ولا ما يكره، ولا  تعرف كيف تؤدي ذلك المحبوب له، وكيف تقدمه على الصورة التي يحبها وهي التي  شرعها، وبينها في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله.فاليهود والنصارى أعرضوا عن دعوة  الله، وحملهم على ذلك الكبر -والعياذ بالله- والطمع وأوساخ الدنيا، فضلوا  وأضلوا أمماً وأجيالاً تعيش إلى جهنم. فالحمد لله الذي نجانا من هذه  الفتنة.                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير              * * 
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق] أي سياق الآيات [ في  الرد] على من؟ [ على نصارى نجران، فيقول تعالى لرسوله: اذكر لهم -يا نبينا-  ما أخذ الله على النبيين وأممهم من ميثاق ] وهذا الميثاق هو [ أنه مهما  آتاهم من كتاب وحكمة ثم جاءهم رسول مصدق لما معهم من النور والهدى ليؤمنن  به ولينصرنه على أعداءه ومناؤيه من أهل الكفر، وأنه تعالى قررهم فأقروا  واعترفوا ثم استشدهم على ذلك فشهدوا وشهد تعالى أيضاً ] سبحان الله! كيف  اليهودي أو النصراني يسمع بهذا ويفهم كما فهمنا ويبيت كافراً؟ أمراً عجب [  فقال:  وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ  [آل عمران:81] ثم أكد تعالى  ذلك مرة أخرى بأن من يعرض عن هذا الميثاق ولم يف به يعتبر فاسقاً ويلقى  جزاء الفاسقين ]. فجزاء الفاسقين الهون والدون، والشقاء والبلاء في دار  الخلد التي لا تطلب الفناء، أي: عذاب أبدي.[ قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ [آل عمران:82] -أي: لا غيرهم-   الْفَاسِقُونَ [آل عمران:82] ].قال: [ وقد نقض هذا الميثاق ] وحلوا ما أبرم  فيه [ كل من اليهود والنصارى ]، فاليوم وقبل اليوم نقضوا، [ إذ لم يؤمنوا  بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به، وقد أُخذ عليهم الميثاق بالإيمان  به، وبنصره، فكفروا به، وخذلوه ] بل وحاربوه [ فكانوا بذلك الفاسقين  المستوجبين لعذاب الله تعالى ] في الدنيا والآخرة.قال: [ ثم وبخ تعالى أهل  الكتاب قائلاً:  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ [آل عمران:83] ]  فالهمز هنا للتوبيخ  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ [آل عمران:83]  يبغون: أي الإسلام.[ أي يطلبون، ولله أسلم، أي: انقاد وخضع من في السموات  من الملائكة والأرض من سائر المخلوقات الأرضية طوعاً أو كرهاً، أي: طائعين  أو مكرهين وفوق هذا أنكم ترجعون إليه فيحاسبكم، ويجزيكم بأعمالكم.هذا ما  تضمنته الآية الأخيرة، إذ قال تعالى :  أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ  [آل عمران:83]] هذا الاستفهام توبيخ وإنكار عليهم غير دين الله يطلبون.  وَلَهُ [آل عمران:83] أي: لله  أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:83] وأنتم لا تسلمون؟  طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  [آل عمران:83].                                                                      

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات:أولاً: بيان سنة الله تعالى في  الأنبياء السابقين، وهي أن يؤمن بعضهم ببعض وينصر بعضهم بعضاً].مثلاً: ما  كان من هارون مع موسى؟ وهل خذل موسى هارون أو هارون خذل موسى؟ لا والله.وما  كان من إسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب مع بعضهم البعض في عصر واحد، هل كذّب أحدهم  الآخر أو خذله أو وقف ضده، أو قال: لا تصدقوا فلان؟ الجواب: لا.وداود  وسليمان نبيان رسولان فهل خذل أحدهما الآخر أو كذب أحدهما بالآخر؟ الجواب:  لا. والله أبداً، بل كانا مسلمين مصدقين لبعضهم البعض.وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى  مع بعضهم البعض هل كذب أحدهم الآخر؟ لا. شأنهم شأن العلماء في أمة الإسلام،  فهل كذب أبو حنيفة مالكاً وقال: لا تأخذوا برأيه؟ لا والله.وهل كذب مالكاً  الشافعي ؟ وهل كذب أحمد الشافعي أو مالك ؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأن أمرهم واحد:  الإسلام لله عز وجل، وإلى الآن العلماء بحق، العارفين لا يكذب بعضهم بعضاً  ولا يخذل بعضهم بعضاً، والله! ما كان، بل ينصر بعضهم بعضاً ويصدق بعضهم  بعضاً، ومن جاء بالتدجيل والباطل والكذب فهو مرفوض ومرمي به بعيداً ولا  يقبل، فإذا جاء الآن -كما قلت- من يدعي النبوة يقتل، وقد ادعاه ثلاثون  رجلاً فلم تقبل منهم قتلوا.. يستتابوا ثلاثة أيام إما أن يتوب ويرجع ويقول:  لست برسول ولا نبي وإلا يقتل.آخر واحد منهم جاءنا في البيت في القرن  الخامس عشر كنا مع طالب في البيت فقال: أنا نبي الله! فقلت: أنت نبي الله؟!  قال: نعم، آمنوا بي. قلنا له: كيف؟ اتق الله، قد ختم الله النبوة. فقال:  ليس الأمر لكم، أنا على علم، أنا نبأني الله، أنا نبي.. اتبعوني.جاء:  السلام عليكم. يا عبد الله! وعصاه في يده، هذا الشاب جاء من القصيم.. أو من  الجنوب، يدعي أنه نبي، قال: وأنت نبي؟ قال: نعم، وانهال عليه بالعصا،  اضرب.. اضرب حتى صرخ، أنا كاذب لست بنبي، هذا في في حارة السحمان.وهذا كان  قبل ثلاث أو أربع سنين.وهكذا ادعى النبوة بعد نبينا ثلاثون رجلاً، الآن  واحد وثلاثين، لكن يفضحون منهم من يقتل ومنهم من الضرب فقط يؤدبوه  ويسكت.لكن قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ظهر نبي نبأه الله إلا وآمن به  من كان قبله، ورحب به وأهل وسهل ووقف إلى جنبه؛ لأنه المبلغ عن الله عز وجل  الرسالة، وهي أن يعبد الله بالأمر والنهي؛ من أجل أن يكمل الناس ويسعدوا  في الدنيا والآخرة.فالعباد
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (23) 
الحلقة (164)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (3)


أنزل الله عز وجل القرآن على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتحدى الإنس  والجن أن يأتوا بمثله أو بسورة أو آية، وهم إلى اليوم عاجزون عن ذلك،  وسيستمر عجزهم إلى قيام الساعة، فالقرآن كلام الله منه المحكم ومنه  المتشابه، والمؤمنون القانتون يتبعون المحكم منه ويتركون أمر المتشابة لله،  وأما الذين زاغت قلوبهم فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة لعباد الله  المؤمنين.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات .... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في مثل هذا  اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فهنيئاً لكم معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه  الآيات الثلاث من سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وتلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ  مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ  تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ  آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُوْلُوا  الأَلْبَابِ   *  رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا  وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ   *   رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [آل عمران:7-9].وقبل أن نشرع في تدارس هذه  الآيات أعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات أن نيفاً وثمانين آية من هذه  السورة نزل في وفد نجران، نجران تقع في جنوب المملكة، وكان فيها نصارى،  وجاءت النصرانية من الشام وتوغلت هناك وظهرت، فلما رغبوا في محاجتهم لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثوا وفداً منهم مكوناًمن ستين فارساً، وجادلوا  وهزموا شر هزيمة!لقد دعاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المباهلة  فرغبوا، فما إن شاهدوا رسول الله وقد خرج كأنه البدر وإلى جنبه الحسن  والحسين ووراءه علي وفاطمة -وهؤلاء أهل البيت- حتى انهاروا وقال رئيسهم: لو  باهلتم هذا لم تبق فيكم عين تطرف، ورضوا بالجزية يدفعونها وعادوا إلى  ديارهم. إذاً: قوله تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ   [آل عمران:7] تقرير لنبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتقرير لألوهية  الله العليم الحكيم الحي القيوم.                              * *

                                                              عظمة القرآن الكريم وتحدي الله للإنس والجن أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ   [آل عمران:7] هو لا غيره ( الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ ) الفخم،  العظيم، الجليل. إي والله، الله لا أفخم من القرآن ولا أجل ولا أعظم منه،  ومن أراد أن يقول: كيف؟ فقد تحدى الله به الإنس والجن إلى اليوم على أن  يأتوا بمثله فلم يأتوا بمثله، وتحدى العرب، وهم أرباب الفصاحة والبيان؛ على  أن يأتوا بعشر سور من مثله فوالله ما استطاعوا، ثم تحداهم بعد فترة بسورة  واحدة فما استطاعوا، وأعلمهم أنهم لن يستطيعوا، فأيأسهم، ولنقرأ لذلك قوله  تعالى في أوائل سورة البقرة:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا  شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24]. هل  فهمتم:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، هذه اللام الزمخشرية. ومن باب  البيان والشرح والتفسير للأبناء والإخوان على عادتنا نقول: لن يستطيع أحد  أن يقول:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا   إلا الله، فهو الذي يملك القلوب والوجوه،  وبيده زمام كل الحياة.ونقول: في اليابان الصناعة تفوقت، فهل تستطيع أن تنتج  آلة من الآلات الصناعية وتقول: أتحدى البشرية لمدة خمسين سنة أن يوجدوا  مثلها؟ هل يمكن أن يقول أهل اليابان هذا ؟ لا يمكن. لما ما قالوا وتبجحوا  فهل تستطيع أمريكا أو ألمانيا أو البلاشفة الحمر من الشيوعية أن يتحدوا  العالم في إحداث صناعة من الصناعات؟ لا يستطيعون؛ لأنهم لا يدرون متى ينتج  غيرهم ذلك ويتحداهم، أما الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه وهو الحي القيوم فقال  لهم:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]. وهل فعلوا؟ مرت ألف وأربعمائة سنة  وخمسة عشر عاماً واستطاع العرب أن يأتوا بسورة كسور القرآن؟ كتبوا وألفوا  عشرات بل مئات المصنفات، فأين هي من كلام الله رب العالمين؟!  لا يَأْتِيهِ  الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ  حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ  [فصلت:42].                                                                      

** معنى الآيات المحكمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى: مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ  [آل عمران:7]. أي:  من هذا الكتاب العظيم الجليل آيات محكمات، لا خلل فيها أبداً، ولا يتطرق  إليها الضعف ولا النقص ولا الخلل بحال، فهي محكمة متقنة، ظاهرة المعنى،  بينة الدلالة، ليس فيها أبداً من الشبه ما يصرف الناس عنها، محكمة، متقنة.  ومعنى محكمة بالمعنى الذي يراد هنا: أنها ظاهرة المعنى بينة الدلالة لا  تلتبس على ذي عقل أو ذي فهم من البشر.إذاً:  هُنَّ  [آل عمران:7]، أي: تلك  الآيات المحكمات،  أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:7]، تعرفون الأم أم لا؟ أم  الأولاد من بنين وبنات منها انحدروا ووجدوا، فهذه الآيات المحكمات كل  الأحكام الشرعية في بيان العقيدة، وفي بيان الحلال، الحرم، والآداب،  والأخلاق، والسياسية، والمال، والاقتصاد، والحرب والسلم، كلها متولدة عنها،  كما أن الفاتحة  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2] هي  أيضاً أم الكتاب، قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ  الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ  [الحجر:87]، والسبع المثاني: هي  الآيات السبع، سماها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أم القرآن، وأم الكتاب،  ومعلوم عندنا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب  فلا صلاة له )، وقوله: ( من لم يقرأ بأم الكتاب فصلاته خداج خداج خداج ).  لم؟ لأن الفاتحة اشتملت على العقائد، أسماء الله وصفاته، وربوبيته  وألوهيته، اشتملت على البعث والدار الآخرة في كلمة  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   [الفاتحة:4]، واشتملت على أنواع العبادات والقرب على تنوعها واختلافها، كما  اشتملت على قصص وأحداث العالم إذا قال:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ   [الفاتحة:7]، فهي حقاً أم الكتاب وفاتحة الكتاب، وأم القرآن، والسبع  المثاني.                                                                      

** معنى الآيات المتشابهات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ  مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ  [آل عمران:7]: ( هُنَّ ). أي: تلك الآيات المحكمة، (أُمُّ  الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ) أي: وآيات أخر  مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ  [آل عمران:7]. ومعنى  التشابه فيها: أنه لا يظهر للسامع أو للقارئ معناها؛ لوجود التشابه؛ من باب  الامتحان والاختبار والابتلاء، ومن باب أن نعرف أننا عجزة ضعفاء، فلو لا  أن الله أقوانا على فهم الكتاب والله ما فهمناه! ولولا أنه علمنا والله ما  علمنا، فمن نحن؟ آيات متشابهة يعجز العقل البشري عن إدراك معناها، وفهم  مراد الله تعالى منها، ولو كان العرب مثلنا لهان الأمر، ولكنهم كانوا أرباب  البيان واللسان، ويقفون عند هذه الآيات المتشابهة فيطأطئون رءوسهم.ومن  الآيات المتشابهات: الحروف المقطعة في فواتح السور:  الم  [آل عمران:1]؟  الله أعلم بمراده،  طسم  [الشعراء:1]، الله أعلم بمراده،  كهيعص  [مريم:1]،  الله أعلم بمراده به، فهذا من المتشابه، وأهل العلم والبصيرة   وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ  رَبِّنَا  [آل عمران:7]، فالمحكم والمتشابه أنزلهما الله في كتابه على  رسوله، والكل من عند الله، فكون عقولنا قصرت وما استطاعت أن تدرك فهذا ليس  عيباً في الكلام الإلهي، بل هذا آية عجزنا وضعفنا عن فهم كلام ربنا عز  وجل.يأجوج ومأجوج كيف تتصور أولئك القوم؟ كيف تدرك ماهيتهم؟ الله يخبرنا  فيقول:  حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ  حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ   *  وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ  [الأنبياء:96-97]..  الآيات.من يأجوج ومأجوج؟ كيف؟ سلم الأمر لله، فهذه الآية ليست كآية:   وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ   [البقرة:43].نزول عيسى عليه السلام:  وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا  تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا  [الزخرف:61]، هذا عيسى بن مريم، علامة على قرب الساعة.  كيف ينزل؟ كيف أخذ؟ كيف رفع؟ قل: آمنت بالله وسلمت.ما معنى قوله تعالى في  عيسى:  وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ   [النساء:171] ؟ قل: آمنت بالله. وهذا شأن أهل العلم، قال تعالى:   وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ  رَبِّنَا  [آل عمران:7]، وقال تعالى:  وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُوْلُوا  الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:7]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.                                                                    * *

                                                              التحذير من الزيغ واتباع المتشابه من الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ   [آل عمران:7]، أتدرون ما الزيغ هذا؟! يقال: زاغ يزيغ الثعلب؛ إذا مال، وزاغ  البصر؛ إذا مال، فالزيغ: هو الميل، والقلب إذا زاغ مال عن الحق.إذاً:  الزيغ: هو الميل، ميل إلى الشهوات والأهواء، وميل إلى الدنيا وما تحويه من  هذه الملذات الفانية، فأصحاب القلوب المائلة الزائغة عن الحق يبحثون عن  الآيات المتشابهة، ويأخذون في تأويلها؛ لإبطال الحق، ولتشتيت وتفريق جماعة  المؤمنين، وقد حذر منهم أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( إذا رأيتم  الذين يبتغون المتشابه فأولئك الذين سماهم الله؛ فحذروهم! ).وهنا أذكر صورة  توضح لكم أكثر: النصارى لما قيل لهم: كيف تؤلهون الله وهو الإله الواحد  الأحد؟ قالوا: في كتابكم في القرآن يقول عز وجل:  فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ  رُوحِنَا  [التحريم:12]، وهذا الضمير يعود إلى متعدد ولا يعود إلى  واحد.وقالوا: أيضاً قوله تعالى:  إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا  أَرَدْنَاهُ أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ  [النحل:40]، قالوا: هذه النون نون الجماعة.  هذا المتمسك عندهم، وهو والله لأوهى من خيط العنكبوت.فقلنا لهم: هذه لغة  القرآن، لغة العرب، إذا كان المتكلم ذا جناب عظيم وسلطان قاهر وقدرة باهرة  يتكلم بصيغة الجمع، وأنتم رؤساءكم إذا تكلموا يتكلمون كذلك: نحن فعلنا، نحن  نفعل، نحن الذي قررنا هذا، هذا نظام دولتنا، فهذه شبهة لا تزن جناح بعوضة،  فالذي قرره وحدانيته وقال:  فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ   [محمد:19]، هو الذي تكلم بهذا الكلام؛ ليعلمنا بعظمته وجلاله، وأن الملكوت  كله بيده، يحيي ويميت، يعطي ويمنع، يرفع ويضع، يبسط ويقبض، فهو يتكلم بصفة  التعظيم، فالذين يريدون أن يتمسكوا بالباطل؛ ليستمروا على باطلهم وعلى  أوساخهم وفهومهم السقيمة هم الذين يبحثون عن كذا آية من المتشابهات  ويتشبثون بها، مع أن المتشابهات آيات جزئية ولا تمثل واحد إلى مائة من  الكتاب الكريم، فأكثر الآيات من المحكم.إذاً: إذا رأيتم الذين يتتبعون هذا  المتشابه فاحذروهم، فإنهم الذين سماهم الله، فقال عنهم:  فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ   [آل عمران:7]، أي: من القرآن  ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ  [آل عمران:7]،  وطلباً لها.يفتنون من؟ يفتنون المسلمين عن دينهم، ويبعدونهم عن رحمة ربهم؛  ليصبحوا أمثالهم هابطين لاصقين بالأرض وأوساخ البشرية، ويؤلهون الأصنام  والأحجار ويعلقون الصلبان.  الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ  آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:7]، القرآن كله دار  على هذه المحكمات؛ إذ فيها بيان الحلال والحرام، بيان ما ينجي ويسعد، بيان  ما يشقي ويؤذي، بيان ما يعز ويذل  وَأُخَرُ  [آل عمران:7]، آيات أخرى  متشابهات،  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ  [آل عمران:7]  والزيغ: الميل من الحق إلى الباطل، ومن المعروف إلى المنكر، ومن الخير إلى  الشر؛ اتباعاً للشهوات والأهواء، نسأل الله أن يطهر قلوبنا.ويروى: أن أبا  بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أيام الردة التي أعلنها العرب على عهده كان يصلي  المغرب بقصار المفصل، وفي الركعة الأخيرة يقرأ بهذه الآية:  رَبَّنَا لا  تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ  رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ  [آل عمران:8].                                                                     

** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ   [آل عمران:7]، أي: لا يعلم ما يئول إليه الأمر إلا الله عز وجل، ومن عقيدة  أهل الإيمان: أن الشقي منا كالسعيد قد مضى حكم الله فيه، قال تعالى:   إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ  [القمر:49]، فهل يستطيع أحدنا  أن يقول: فلان من أهل الجنة، أو فلان من أهل النار؟الجواب: لا. من يستطيع؟!  مؤمنون تمام الإيمان بأن السعيد من كتبت سعادته، والشقي من كتبت شقاوته في  كتاب المقادير، ومع هذا لا نستطيع أن نقول: فلان من أهل النار أو فلان من  أهل الجنة، إذ هذا متشابه علينا لا يعلمه إلا الله، وكل ما في الأمر: إذا  بشر الله على لسان رسوله بأن فلاناً من أهل الجنة يجب أن نرددها وأن نقول  وراءه وهي الحق، ثم إلى جانب ذلك علمنا وهو من علم الله، أن من كتب الله  سعادته وإن زلت قدمه، وإن زاغ قلبه فإن أمره سيئول ويرجع إلى أن يستقيم  قلبه ويوحد ربه ويعبده بعبادة تدخله الجنة، وأن من كتب الله شقاوته فسوف  يعمل ولابد وأن يأتي يوم يزيغ قلبه، ويكفر بربه، ويخرج عن طاعته، ليدخل  النار بموجب عمله؛ لأن الله حكم وهو العدل،  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا    *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. يا معشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! هذا حكم الله الصادر علينا، هل بلغكم؟ هذا حكم الله قد صدر،   وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]، أن من زكى نفسه  بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال أفلح، فاز، نجا من النار ودخل الجنة، وأن من دسى  نفسه وخبثها ولوثها ووضع عليها أطنان الذنوب والآثام فتدست فهو من أهل  الخسران، أهل الخيبة والعياذ بالله، خاب من دخول الجنة واستقر في عالم  الشقاء النار، ونحن نعرف هذا ولكن لا نجزم أبداً بأن فلان من أهل الجنة أو  فلان من أهل النار؛ لقوله تعالى:  وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:7]، جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه، أي: ما يئول إليه الأمر، أو  ما هو المراد لله منه، هو وحده، لا ننسى ما قال أهل العلم عند الآيات  المتشابهة كفواتح السور: الله أعلم بمراده به. تسلم، لأنك لا تستطيع أن  تفهم، عاجز، ولولا أن الله علمنا والله ما علمنا، فاستأثر تعالى بهذه  الآيات المتشابهة امتحاناً لنا: أنسلم له أو لا؟ فمن سلم سلم، ومن آمن أمن،  ومن حاول أن يتعالى ويقول ما ليس له علم تعرض لغضب الله وسخطه.                                                                     * *

                                                              أوصاف الراسخين في العلم                                                                                                   * *
                                أهل العلم بالقراءات والتفسير قالوا: إن الوقف هنا  وَمَا  يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:7] لابد منه، ويضعون عليها  حرف الميم، وهو يعني الوقف اللازم.قالوا: ثم نستأنف كلاماً آخر ونقول:   وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ  رَبِّنَا  [آل عمران:7]، فلا تعطف والراسخون فتقول: (وما يعلم تأويله إلا  الله والراسخون في العلم)، إياك! بل قف عند قوله:  وَمَا يَعْلَمُ  تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:7]، واستأنف كلاماً جديداً، فقل:   وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ  [آل عمران:7]. من  هم الراسخون في العلم؟ رسخ الشيء يرسخ رسوخاً إذا ثبت، إذا تقرر، ما بقي له  أن يتزحزح أو يتبدل أو يتغير أبداً، هذا هو الرسوخ.وورد عن عائشة رضي الله  عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر الراسخ بالعلم فقال: ( الراسخ في  العلم من برت يمينه ). ما معنى: (برت يمينه)؟ أي: لا يحلف بالكذب، فيمينه  دائماً صادقة، ( وصدق لسانه )، فلا يقول غير الصدق والحق أبداً ( واستقام  قلبه )، فلا يميل يميناً ولا شمالاً. هذا هو الراسخ في العلم، ولن نكون  راسخين في العلم، إذا توفرت لنا هذه:أولاً: أن تكون أيماننا بارة، صادقة،  ولا يقوى على هذا إلا من علم.ثانياً: أن تكون ألسنتا صادقة لا تقول الكذب  أبداً؛ وذلك للعلم الراسخ في نفوسنا.ثالثاً: أن تكون قلوبنا مستقيمة، تنهج  صراط الله المستقيم، لا تميل إلى يهودية ولا نصرانية، ولا شرك ولا باطل.  هؤلاء هم الراسخون في العلم، أصحاب الأيمان البارة، والألسن الصادقة،  والقلوب المستقيمة. ويروى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: أنا من  الراسخين في العلم. إي والله! إنه لمن الراسخين في العلم، حبر هذه الأمة من  الراسخين في العلم، ولكن لا يعلم المتشابه ولا يقول فيه كذا وكذا،  فالراسخون في العلم موقفهم دائماً وأبداً:  يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ  مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا  [آل عمران:7]. (كُلٌّ)، أي: من المتشابه والمحكم،  (مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا): هو الذي أنزله على رسولنا في كتابه القرآن العظيم  المحفوظ في صدورنا والمكتوب في سطورنا، وهذا هو المنهج الرباني السليم.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ  هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْوَهَّابُ  [آل عمران:8]. هذا تعليم الله، الله عز وجل أرشدنا إلى ما  نقول إذا اضطربت النفس وتحير القلب، وهذا هو السؤال، اسأل الله، افزع إلى  الله: رب لا تزغ قلبي بعد إذ هديتني! يستجيب لك.  ‏                                

** استحباب طلب الهداية والاستعاذة من الفتن                                                                                                   * *
                                روى مسلم عن الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها: (أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: كان إذا استيقظ من الليل قال: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك،  أستغفرك لذنبي وأسألك رحمتك، اللهم زدني علماً ولا تزغ قلبي بعد إذ هديتني  وهب لي من لدنك رحمة؛ إنك أنت الوهاب )، فيا ليتنا نحفظ هذا ونقوم به، هيا  عبد الله! اكتبها سجلها جربها الليلة، لما أنت تستيقظ قل: ( لا إله إلا أنت  سبحانك، أستغفرك لذنبي وأسألك رحمتك، اللهم لا تزغ قلبي بعد إذ هديتني،  وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب )، فصاحب هذه الدعوة لا يخيب! فتوسل  إلى الله بهذه الجملة: ( وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ) لا غيرك!وقد  بلغنا هذا العلم، وحاولت، وكنت إذا استيقظت يرتبك لساني فحاولت مرتين  وثلاث مرات حتى رسخ، وأنبه لهذا قد تستيقظ وتحاول فتنساها، فلا تقل:  نتركها، بل راجعها من اليوم الثاني، حتى تستقر ويكون هذا وردك إذا قمت من  الليل، وهو في راية مسلم عن عائشة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا  إله إلا أنت سبحانك أستغفرك لذنبي وأسألك رحمتك، اللهم زدني علماً ولا تزغ  قلبي بعد إذ هديتني وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب )، والله لجمعت خير  الدنيا والآخرة ما تركت شيئاً تحتاج إليه، أبداً، لما تقول: ( لا إله إلا  أنت )، هذه كلمة التوحيد بها تدخل الجنة، لا إله إلا الله ( من مات وآخر  كلامه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة )، وإن زنا وإن سرق، فهذا الختم، قد يعاقب  فيعذب بالنار، ولكن مصيره الأخير هو الجنة دار السلام.                                                                     * *

                                                              حكم الحج والعمرة عن تارك الصلاة                                                                                                   * *
                                هنا أعطيكم هذه اللطيفة: يأتيك الرجل ويقول لك: يا شيخ!  أبي مات وهو لا يصلي فأحج عنه أو لا؟ أعتمر عنه أو لا ؟ ويأتي آخر ويقول:  آه! أمي ماتت وهي تعبد عبد القادر الجيلاني أنحج عنها ونعتمر أو لا؟ كيف  المخرج؟ الذي فتح الله به علي أن أقول: إذا كان على سرير الموت ولقنتموه  الشهادة فكان آخر ما قال: لا إله إلا الله ومات عليها، نقول: نعم! حج عن  أبيك واعتمر، وإذا مات على السرير وهو يغني وا ليلاه، ويتكلم عن البقلاوة  والحلاوة فهذا لا ينفع، ولا تحج ولا تعتمر عنه، فهذا هو المرمى الأخير، من  وفق إلى قول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ثم فاضت روحه فهو من أهل الجنة، وذلك  لما أخبر به الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من مات وآخر كلامه لا إله إلا  الله دخل الجنة )، فهل عرف المسلمون هذا؟ بعضهم عرف ولا يبالي؛ لأنه من  الهابطين، نزل من علياء السماء على الأرض، وبعضهم ما عرفوا.                                                                      

** مشروعية تلقين المحتضر لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *
                                لو عرفنا هذا لوظفنا في المستشفيات علماء وظيفتهم لما  يشاهدون المريض يعاني من سكرات الموت يجلس أحدهم إلى جنبه ويقول: لا إله  إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله؛ فإن قال المريض: لا إله إلا الله، سكت عنه، ثم  إذا أعاد المريض وتكلم بكلام آخر انقطعت تلك الصلة، فيعيد الملقن قول لا  إله إلا الله، فإن قالها المريض سكت، فإن تكلم بكلام آخر وانقطع يعيدها  عليه، وإن كانت آخر ما قال يبشره بالجنة. وينبغي أيضاً أن يوجد هذا في  مستشفيات النساء، توظف عالمات وظيفتهن تلقين من شارف على الموت لا إله إلا  الله، فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( لقنوا موتاكم لا إله إلا الله  ). فمن عاد مريضاً ووجده يعاني من سكرات الموت فليلقنه: (لا إله إلا  الله)، فإن قالها وأنت تسمعه ومات عنها، فبشر بنعمة الله التي أنعمها عليه،  فهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه المدينة الطاهرة زار يهودياً  كان يخدمه -يخدم بيت الرسول وأبوه يهودي- لما بلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  مريض، فذهب إليه ودخل وإذا بالغلام مريض وقد بلغ سن التكليف وما زال على  اليهودية، فقال له الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا فلان! قل لا إله إلا  الله! فنظر إلى أبيه فسكت أبوه، فأعاد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنظر  إلى أبيه فقال أبوه : أطع أبا القاسم. فقال الغلام: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله، وأنك رسول الله. فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول : الحمد لله  الذي أخرجه بي من النار ).  بنو عمنا فتنوهم فقط بفتنة الوطنية والمملكة  وإعادة المجد، هذا الذي باعدهم عنا وإلا فهم عالمون عارفون أنه الحق فهم  أبناء الأنبياء وأبناء الرسل، ولكنهم يقولون: إذا أسلمنا ودخلنا في الإسلام  متى يعود مجد بني إسرائيل؟ متى تظهر مملكتهم وتسود العالم؟ فلهذا قالوا:  لا ندخل في الإسلام؛ لأننا سنذوب فيه، فلا يبقى لنا وجود. هذه هي الحقيقة  والله. إذاً: فلما قالها الغلام: لا إله إلا الله، قال: ( أبشر يا غلام  بالجنة ).إذاً: عرفتم تلقين الميت أو لا؟ الرسول لقن. وإليكم صورة أخرى لمن  كتب الله شقاوته أزلاً في كتاب المقادير وهو أبو طالب بن عبد المطلب ، هذا  عم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا ساعده الأيمن، هذا درعه الواقي أبو  طالب ، أبو طالب الذي دافع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يستطع أحد من  أهل الشرك أن ينال من رسول الله بكلمة وأبو طالب موجود، وهو على ملة الكفر،  فلما توفي نال المشركون من رسول الله ما نالوا، فهذا عقبة بن أبي معيط  عليه لعائن الله يأتي والرسول يصلي خلف الكعبة فيضع سلا الجزور بين كتفي  رسول الله وهو يصلي، والجماعة الطائشة يضحكون ويتمرغون على الأرض، فهل فعل  هذا وأبو طالب حي؟ لا. لا يقدر.إذاً: مرض أبو طالب فجاء الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم يعوده في مرضه الذي توفي فيه، فوجد رجالات قريش ومشايخها من أبي  جهل إلى عقبة إلى فلان وفلان، فقال: ( أي عم! -يا عمي- قل كلمة أحاج لك بها  عند الله يوم القيامة، قل: لا إله إلا الله، فينظر أبو طالب إلى رجالات  قريش، فيقولون له: أترغب عن ملة أجدادك يا أبا طالب ؟! )، أترغب عن ملة  أبيك وجدك يا أبا طالب ؟ وكرر عليه الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان آخر ما  قال: هو على ملة عبد المطلب . لأن قرناء السوء كانوا يقولون له: أترغب عن  ملة عبد المطلب وتدخل في ملة جديدة ودين جديد؟! لما كتب الله شقاوته في  كتاب المقادير فلن يقول إلا هذا، وعن إرادة واختيار قال هو على ملة عبد  المطلب ، فقال الرسول: ( لأستغفرن لك إلا أن أنهى عن ذلك )، وأخذ يستغفر له  ويطلب المغفرة حتى نزلت آية التوبة:  مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي  قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ   [التوبة:113].                                                                      

** حكم الاستغفار للمشركين                                                                                                   * *
                                عجب هذا القرآن!  مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ  [التوبة:113]أي:  لا ينبغي له هذا،  مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ  يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي قُرْبَى   [التوبة:113]، كالآباء والأمهات والإخوة والأخوات والأعمام والعمات  مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ   [التوبة:113]؛ لأن من مات على الكفر فهو من أصحاب الجحيم، قال تعالى:   وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ  وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ  تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ  [التوبة:114]،  إبراهيم واعد أباه أيضاً أن يستغفر له، قال: لأستغفرن لك، وأخذ يستغفر،  فلما تجلت حقيقة شركه وكفره تركه. ومع هذا أخبرنا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه  وسلم عن هذه الحادثة فقال: ( إن إبراهيم رأى أباه يوم القيامة عليه الغبرة  والقترة فقال له: قد نهيتك عن هذا فعصيتني. قال: لكنني اليوم لا أعصيك  واحدة. قال: أي رب! وعدتني ألا تخزني يوم يبعثون فإن أخزيت أباه فقد أخزيت  الأبعد. قال: يا إبراهيم! إني حرمتها على الكافرين فأخذ منه. فقال: يا  إبراهيم! أين أبوك؟ قال: أنت أخذته مني. قال: انظر أسفل منه فنظر فإذا ذيخ  يتمرغ في نتنه فأخذ بقوائمه فألقي في النار )، لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام  أعلى درجة في باب الرحمة، لم تعرف الدنيا أرحم منك يا إبراهيم! ما الدليل؟  اذبح ولدك. لا إله إلا الله! هو الذي ملأ قلبه بالرحمة فأصبح أرحم أهل  الأرض، هو الأب الرحيم، ومن ثم ليرفع منزلته قال: اذبح ولدك يا إبراهيم.  كيف يذبح ولده؟ إن كنت تطيع وتعبدنا بحق فقد أمرناك أن تذبح ولدك، فساقه  عليه السلام إلى منى وتله للجبين والمدية في يمينه، وقبل أن يذبحه التفت  وإذا بجبريل يقول له: خذ هذا واترك هذا، قال تعالى:  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ  بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   *  وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ   *  سَلامٌ  عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الصافات:107-109]. إذاً: الرسول نهي رسمياً والمؤمنون  أن يستغفروا لمن مات كافراً أو مشركاً.وها هو صلى الله عليه وسلم فداه أبي  وأمي والعالم أجمع يعود من مكة فيمر بالجحفة شرق رابغ وبها قبر أمه آمنة  بنت وهب الزهرية ، مدفونة هناك، فقد كانت في زيارة لأخوله في المدنية،  فماتت في الطريق، مرضت وماتت، فدفنت بالجحفة، فلما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم  عائداً من مكة استأذن ربه أن يسمح له بأن يزور أمه، إذا قال: ( استأذنت ربي  في أن أزور أمي فأذن لي )، ووراءه رجاله وتلامذته البررة، وهو واقف يبكي  يبكي يبكي.. على قبرها، فقالوا: ما يبكيك يا رسول الله! قال: ( استأذنت ربي  في أن أزور أمي فأذن لي، واستأذنته في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي فلذا أنا  أبكي ). عرفتم! هذا حكم الله الصادر على البشرية والجن معها:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]،  إما أن تزكي نفسك بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال وتبعدها عن مدسياتها من الشرك  والأعمال الباطلة وإلا فالمصير معروف.  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] سواءً كان أباً لإبراهيم أو  ابناً له، أو أباً لرسول الله أو ابناً له، والقرآن وضح هذا وبينه. هل  استطاع نوح أن يشفع لابنه؟ لا. قال:  رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي  وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ  [هود:45]   قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ  [هود:46]. لماذا يا رب؟   إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ  عِلْمٌِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  [هود:46].                                                                      

** حكم التوسل إلى الله بحق مخلوق                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ  هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً  [آل عمران:8]، رحمة  عظيمة تغمرنا في حياتنا، وفي برزخنا ويوم نلقى ربنا  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  [آل  عمران:8] لا غيرك  الْوَهَّابُ  [آل عمران:8]. هذه الجملة عندنا نحن، عرفنا  أنها من باب التوسل إلى الله، أما إخواننا فيتوسلون: اللهم بحق نبيك أعطنا  كذا، بجاه سيدي فلان! حرموهم أعداء الدين من أن يتوسلوا إلى الله بوسيلة  مشروعة، ولكن اللهم إنا نسألك بجاه فلان، وأعطنا بحق فلان. وهذا لا يجوز،  بل قدم شيئاً يحبه الله، قل: اللهم اغفر لفلان وارحمه واغفر لي أيضاً  وارحمني، تكون قد توسلت؛ لأنك دعوت لمؤمن بالمغفرة والرحمة، وهذه وسيلة،   رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا  [آل عمران:16]، توسلوا أو لا؟و  نحن نتوسل إلى الله بابتسامة في وجه مؤمن، بلقمة في فم جائع، بشوكة نزيلها  من الطريق، بصلاة ركعتين في جوف الليل، بذكر الله مائة مرة أو عشر مرات،  ونسأل الله. وهذا الباب المفتوح أغلقه أعداء الإسلام في وجوه أمة الإسلام  أكثر من سبعمائة سنة، ليس عندهم وسيلة إلا بحق فلان أو بجاه فلا، فلا  يعرفون وسيلة إلا هذه، فسبحان الله العظيم!يروى عن الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة  النعمان رحمه الله أنه قال: من سأل الله بحق فلان فقد كفر. فما وجه كفره؟  لأن معنى كلامك حقيقة: إن لم تعطنني أنت فأعطني بحق فلان عليك! أعوذ بالله!  هل يوجد إنسان مخلوق مربوب له حق على الله؟ أما نستحي أن نقول هذه  الكلمة؟! هل يقولها عاقل؟الجواب لا. هل كفر من قال هذا أو لا؟ كفره كالشمس  واضح. إخواننا وآباؤنا وأمهاتنا عاشوا قروناً لا يعرفون من الوسيلة إلا بحق  فلان وجاه فلان. من حرمهم الوسيلة المشروعة؟ إنه الثالوث الأسود: اليهود،  والمجوس، والنصارى، تعانقوا، تحابوا، تلاقوا وقالوا: نطفئ هذا النور؛ لتبقى  لنا يهوديتنا ونصرانيتا ومجوسيتنا، وتعاونوا قروناً على تضليل الأمة، وإلى  الآن ما زالوا متعاونين في الخفاء.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا إنك جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه.... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول تعالى:  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [آل عمران:9].  رَبَّنَا  [آل عمران:9]، أي: يا ربنا. وحذفت  الياء؛ لأن الله قريب ليس ببعيد حتى نقول يا ربنا.  ‏                                

** جمع الله الناس ليوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *
                                 إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [آل  عمران:9]، أي يوم هذا؟ هذا يوم لا شك فيه، يجمع الله الناس فيه ليقضي  بينهم، ليحاسب ويسأل ويستنطق ويجزي الخير بالخير والشر بالشر.  رَبَّنَا   [آل عمران:9]: يا ربنا  إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ  [آل  عمران:9]، أي: لا شك فيه. أفي هذا شك؟ الشك يأتي من شخص يقول: نحن غير  موجودين أبدا،ً ولا نموت. فهذا نقول له: إذا كانت موجود فمن أوجدك؟ وإذا  كنت ستموت فمن يميتك؟ وإذا كنت تموت من يحييك؟ إذاً: كيف تقول: لا؟ قل:  آمنت بالله.                                                                      

** إنجاز الله وعده لرسوله والمؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [آل  عمران:9]، الميعاد: الوعد المعين بالمكان. قال تعالى:  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم  فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ  وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لا  يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ  [النور:55]. والله لقد تم هذا الوعد بالحرف الواحد! نزلت  هذه الآية والمؤمن لا يستطيع أن يبول خارج بيته يخاف في الليل من اليهود  والمشركين ومع هذا أنجز الله وعده لرسوله، والله يسير الراكب من هذا  المدينة إلى السند لا يخاف إلا الله! إلى عدن لا يخاف إلا الله، في تلك  الأيام الزاهرة! فلا يخلف الميعاد، وعدهم بأن يجمعهم مرة أخرى ويحاسبهم  ويجزيهم إما في دار السلام في العلو، وإما في دار البوار في السفل ألا وهي  النار، والعياذ بالله.وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (24) 
الحلقة (165)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (30)

سادات الناس هم الربانيون الذين يربون الناس بالعلم والحكمة، فيصلحونهم  ويهذبونهم، وعظماء الناس من يعلمونهم الخير ويهدونهم إليه، أما الذين  يجتهدون في إضلال الناس، ويأتون الضلال قبلهم، ويدلون الناس على الشر  ويسوقونهم إليه فأولئك هم أراذل الناس وأسافلهم، وليس لهم عند الله في  الآخرة من خلاق.  

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله  الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ثم يقول للناس كونوا عباداً لي... ) وما بعدها من  كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع-  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم! رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي  المؤمنين.قد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين المباركتين من سورة آل  عمران، نتلوهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ  وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ  مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ  أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ  الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:84-85]، هاتان الآيتان الكريمتان سبقهما آيتان  درسناهما في درس سابق. فهيا نراجع ونستذكر ما استفدناه من الآيتين  السابقتين. يقول تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  مَا كَانَ  لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ  كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا  كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ   *  وَلا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا  الْمَلائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ  بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:79-80]، هاتان الآيتان نستمع  إلى ثمرتهما ونتائجهما؛ فيتجلى لنا -أكثر- معرفة ما فيهما.                               

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: لم يكن من الممكن -مما  يتأتى وقوعه- لمن آتاه الله الكتاب والحكمة -أي: الكتاب والسنة- وشرفه  بالنبوة أن يدعو الناس لعبادة نفسه، فضلاً عن عبادة غيره]. فهذا والله! ليس  من الممكن، بل ومن المستحيل أن يعطي الله عبداً الكتاب والحكمة، ويشرفه  بالنبوة، ثم يقول للناس: اعبدوني من دون الله!فهكذا ينفي الله تعالى هذا  الزعم الذي ادعاه اليهود والنصارى، فيقول:  مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ  [آل  عمران:79] أي إنسان من البشر  أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:79]؛ لأن السفهاء من اليهود قالوا: تريد منا  أن نعبدك يا محمد؟! فإذا أمرهم بطاعته، أمرهم بطاعة الله عز وجل، بأن  يعبدوا الله لا أن يعبدوه، فلما تفوه بعض السفهاء ألقمهم الله بهذا الحجر،  ونفى أن يتم هذا لمخلوق، وإذا وجدنا من دعا الناس إلى عبادته؛ فإنه ما  دعاهم إلا لجهله وضلاله وعماه، وبعده كل البعد عن الوحي الإلهي والحكمة  الإلهية، أما وقد آتاه الله الكتاب والحكمة والنبوة ثم يدعو الناس لأن  يعبدوه، فهذا والله! لن يكون.  [ ثانياً: سادات الناس هم الربانيون الذين  يربون الناس بالعلم والحكمة فيصلحونهم ويهذبونهم ] سادات الناس هم أولئك  الربانيون الذين يربون الناس بالعلم والحكمة فيصلحونهم ويهذبونهم؛ إذ قال  تعالى:  وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ  الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ [آل عمران:79].أما رِبِّي اليهود  ورهبان النصارى فليسوا أهلاً لهذا أبداً؛ لأنهم لا يعلمونهم الكتاب ولا  يعلمونهم الحكمة، ولكن يحشون عقولهم بالأباطيل والضلالات والخرافات؛ ليبقوا  مسخرين لهم يعبدونهم من دون الله. فرد عجيب! قوله تعالى:  مَا كَانَ  لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ  كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا  كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ [آل عمران:79].  [ثالثاً: عظماء الناس من يعلمون الناس  الخير ويهدونهم إليه] روى ابن عبد البر في كتابه العلم قال: ( من علم وعمل  بما علم، وعلّمه غيره دُعي في السماء عظيماً )، قد كنا نقول من عظماء  الرجال: نابليون وأفلاطون وسقراط ، وأخيراً عظماء الشيوعية ستالين ، ثم عبد  الناصر ، ثم الزعيم الأوحد صدام .. لماذا؟ لأننا ما عرفنا وما علمنا.والآن  علمنا وعرفنا أن عظماء الرجال هم الذين يتعلمون الهدى ويعملون به،  ويعلمونه غيرهم، فأولئك هم عظماء الرجال في السماء والملكوت الأعلى، أما  الذين يجاهدون الناس، ويعلمونهم الضلال ويأتونه قبلهم، فهؤلاء أسافل وأساقط  الرجال.من علِم الكتاب والحكمة، وعمل بهما وعلَّم بهما أسرته وجيرانه،  وأهل بلده، والناس عامة، فأولئك يدعون في السماء: عظماء الرجال. فالآية  شاهدة، إذ يقول تعالى:  وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ [آل عمران:79].   [رابعاً: السجود لغير الله كفر؛ لما ورد أن الآية نزلت رداً على من أرادوا  أن يسجدوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال تعالى:  أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ  بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران:80]]. (أيأمركم):  استفهام إنكاري. ( هم من هم ممن جاءوا من الشام -وكانوا نصارى- أن يسجدوا  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: لا. السجود لله )، وهكذا تحيتنا تحية أهل  الجنة: السلام عليكم، أما الانحناء والركوع والسجود فهذا لله لا لسواه،   وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ [البقرة:43].هناك غلطة شامية نلفت النظر  إليها: أبناء الشام تربوا على هذه الخطيئة، يقبل يد أبيه.. يد الشيخ.. يد  عمه، ثم يسجد عليها، فأصبح حتى الشباب الكبار إذا سلموا على المشايخ يفعلون  هذا، يقبل يد الشيخ ثم يسجد، فمن لاحظها من أخيه يلفت نظره إليه، ويقول:  هذا لا ينبغي، ويكفيك التقبيل، فلماذا تسجد؟!إذ السجود لغير الله كفر، فلا  نعفر وجوهنا في التراب إلا لله رب الأرباب، فلا يستحق المخلوق ما هو حق لله  دون سواه.وحتى التحية العسكرية لطفناها وقلنا للعسكري: إذا حييت الرئيس رد  بـ: السلام عليكم؛ لأن هذه التحية مأخوذة عن المسيحيين، فنحن ندعو ربنا  ونحييه برفع أيدينا الثنتين ونقول: الله أكبر، أما من كان له يد واحدة  فالله غالب، لكن لو كان له يدان ويتوجه إلى الله فلا يجوز له أن يمد يد  واحدة ويقول: الله أكبر، ألست تقول في آخر صلاتك: التحيات لله؟فقلنا  لإخواننا لما فتح الله علينا: إذا حييت الرئيس، وإلا قل: السلام عليكم تخرج  من الفتنة.قال أخونا: بعضهم يقبل المصحف ويسجد عليه. وهذا التقبيل أخف من  أن يقبل يد الشيخ، وإن كان لا ينبغي، فهذا فعل الجهال، والذين سمعوا هذا  وعرفوه وفعلوه، فإنه يخشى عليهم أن يهلكوا، فإن كنت جاهلاً معفي عنك، أما  وقد علمت وتقول: إيش في هذا؟ فهل رأيت رسول الله فعل هذا؟ وهل ورد حديث  وقال: اسجدوا للقرآن وعليه، فكيف تصر على هذا؟!وهكذا يرفع الله أقواماً  ويضع آخرين بهذا القرآن، قبَّله وليس له حاجة، فكيف يقبله بفمه، ولا يحبه  بقلبه ولا يقرأه طول عمره؟!لكن لا بأس بتقبيل المصحف، لكن لا تسجد عليه،  فلا تؤلهه.فلو قال قائل: لا تلمنا يا شيخ! ما تعلمنا. نقول: نلومكم، فلم لا  تتعلمون؟ تعرفون صنع السيارات وقيادتها، والمزارع وإنتاج البصل والفول..  وو...، إلا كيف تعبدون الله ما تعرفون؟!الوقت يا شيخ! لا يتسع.. ما عندنا  وقت. لا، بل عندكم وقت، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً فكل الدنيا يجب أن  تتخلى عن الأعمال الدنيوية.فالنصا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (25) 
الحلقة (166)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (31)

من مقتضيات الإيمان أن يؤمن المرء بكل الرسل الذين أرسلهم الله على مر  التاريخ، فلا يصح إيمان عبد يؤمن ببعض الرسل دون بعض، كما لا يصح إيمان عبد  يؤمن ببعض ما أنزل الله ويكفر بالبعض الآخر، وقد ختم الله عز وجل الرسالات  برسالة الإسلام، وختم الأنبياء والرسل بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجعل  دينه مهيمناً على الدين كله، فلا دين في الأرض إلا الإسلام.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل آمنا بالله وما أنزل علينا وما أنزل على إبراهيم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سابق عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، فحقق اللهم رجاءنا إنك ولينا، ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل  عمران، ومع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ  وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا  نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَمَنْ  يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي  الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:84-85].                               

** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل آمنا بالله وما أنزل علينا)                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قول ربنا:  قُلْ آمَنَّا  [آل  عمران:84] فالله يأمر نبيه ورسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول:   آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  [آل عمران:84]، والرسول هنا  معه أمته، ونحن من أفرادها، فلنقل جميعاً: آمنا بالله، أي: صدقنا بوجوده،  وبكونه رباً لا رب غيره، وبكونه إلهاً لا إله سواه. وقولنا: آمنا بوجود  الله إذ كل هذه الموجودات دالة على وجوده.نعم كل موجود من هذه الكائنات دال  دلالة قطعية يقينية على وجود موجدها، فهل عرفت البشرية خالقاً سوى الله؟  وهل وُجِد خالق غير الله؟ وهل يعقل أن يوجد موجود بدون موجد؟ مستحيل.لو كان  الموجود مقلمة أظافر فإنك لا تستطيع أن تقنعني أنها وجدت بدون موجد، ولو  كان الموجود نعلاً على باب المسجد فإنك لا تستطيع أن تقنع ذا عقل بأن هذا  النعل وجد هكذا من نفسه؟ وكذلك لا تستطيع أن تقنع ذا عقل أن كأساً من الماء  وجد هكذا من نفسه على طاولة؟ فإذا كان كل ما سبق وغيره مستحيل الوجود بدون  موجد، فكيف إذاً بهذه العوالم العلوية والسفلية؟وانظر إلى السماء وفكر  فيمن بناها، أو هل وجدت من نفسها؟ هذا غير ممكن.وانظر إلى الشمس ومن علقها  كالمنار في السماء.ولا تذهب بعيداً فانظر إلى نفسك تتجلى لك عظمة الخالق عز  وجل: كيف أنك تنطق؟ كيف أنك تنظر؟ كيف أنك تحس وتشعر؟ كيف أنك تأكل وتشرب؟  كيف أنك تنام وتستيقظ؟!فقولوا: آمنا بالله رباً لا رب غيره وإلهاً، لا إله  يستحق أن يؤله ويعبد سواه.إذاً قوله: (قولوا) أي: قل يا رسولنا وأمتك معك:  ( آمنا بالله).وقال تعالى: ( وما أنزل علينا ) أي: من هذا القرآن العظيم،  فآمنا بما أنزل علينا من هذا الكتاب الكريم، وهذه الشرائع والأحكام  والتعاليم الإلهية الذي أنعم بها علينا.                                                                      

** الإيمان بما أنزل على إبراهيم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   وإبراهيم  باللغة العبرية: الأب الرحيم، وقد ذكرنا أن مما امتاز به الخليل أنه ممن  هاجر في سبيل الله، فأول هجرة تمت على الأرض لله تعالى هجرة إبراهيم، وقيل  في إبراهيم: خليل الرحمن؛ لأن محبة الله تخللت في قلبه ففاز بهذه فقيل فيه:  الخليل، وقد قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو كنت متخذاً غير ربي  خليلاً لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً )، ولكن تكفيه خلة الإسلام.وقد ابتلي إبراهيم  فنجح وفاز في ابتلاء الله تعالى له، إذ قال عز وجل من سورة البقرة:   وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]، فأصبح إمام الموحدين؛  لأنه ابتلي بالتكاليف فنهض بها ونجح فيها، ومن هذه التكاليف أنه أمر أن  يبني له بيتاً في مكة في ذلك الوادي الأمين، ونهض بذلك إبراهيم وساعده ولده  إسماعيل، وبنى لله داراً بيتاً في جبال فاران، فكانت واحدة من  التكاليف.ودون ذلك بل وأعظم: أنه امتحن وهو الأب الرحيم بأن يقرب ولده  إسماعيل قرباناً لله رب العالمين، واقرءوا ذلك في سورة اليقطين إذ قال  تعالى عنه وقوله الحق وهو يخاطب إسماعيل:  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي  الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى  [الصافات:102]، فقال  الغلام الحليم إسماعيل ابن هاجر ، الذي كان سبب هجرة أمه إلى مكة:  افْعَلْ  مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ   [الصافات:102]، وأمر هاجر وطيبته وطهرته وأخذ بيده إلى منى حيث تراق  الدماء، وثم صرعه على الأرض وتله للجبين وفاداه الله عز وجل بذبح عظيم،  وفاز بها إبراهيم.وحسبنا في إبراهيم أننا نصلي عليه في صلواتنا الخمس  فنقول: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل  إبراهيم؛ إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على  إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنك حميد مجيد.فإن سأل سائل: فهل إبراهيم أفضل من  نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟نقول: لا.فإن قال: كيف نقول: صل على نبينا  كما صليت على إبراهيم، فالصلاة على إبراهيم إذاً أفضل من صلاتنا؟نقول له:  يا بني! لا، وإنما إبراهيم وجد قبل نبينا، وصلى الله عليه قبل نبينا، فنحن  نقول لمولانا: صل على نبينا كما صليت على نبيك إبراهيم، مع العلم أن نبينا  أفضل الأنبياء، ومع هذا لم يسمح لنا أن نفضله على غيره من الأنبياء والرسل،  فقال: ( لا تفضلوني على يونس بن متى )، لما علم المسلمون أن يونس ضعف في  الدعوة وهرب منها خاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نفضل نبينا عليه فقال: (  لا تفضلوني على ابن متى ).والشاهد عندنا في إبراهيم.                                                                      

** الإيمان بما أنزل على إسماعيل                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى: وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  إسماعيل هو ابن هاجر المصرية،  وقد أخذت قسراً إلى ملك مصر الذي أراه الله تعالى بعض آيات عظمته، وتلك  الآيات هي التي جعلته يرسل إلى سارة ويتفضل عليها بأن يهديها جارية هي هاجر  ، فقد أعطاها ما شاء الله أن يعطيها وأكرمها وأعطاها هاجر ، وهاجر هذه هي  التي ولدت إسماعيل، وقد تسراها إبراهيم فولدت إسماعيل، وفي هذا يقول الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه الهداة الدعاة المجاهدين: ( إنكم ستفتحون  أرضاً يكثر فيها ذكر القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً )، وهذا أيام كانوا  محصورين في المدينة فيعدهم بأنهم سيفتحون الديار المصرية، فهو يقول: (  ستفتحون أرضاً يكثر فيها ذكر القيراط )، والقيراط هو جزء من أربعة وعشرين  جزءاً، ( فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً )، والذمة والرحم  سببهما أن هاجر أم إسماعيل قبطية مصرية، وأن المقوقس ملك مصر على عهد رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما راسله ليدخل في الإسلام مع أمته أبى أن يدخل،  ولكنه أهدى رسول رسول الله جارية وبغلة بيضاء تسمى الدلدل، وهذه الجارية هي  مارية القبطية فتسراها رسول الله وأنجبت إبراهيم بن محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، إلا أنه مات وهو رضيع قبل أن يفطم، فهذا الرحم وهذه هي الذمة التي  قال عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فاستوصوا بإخوانكم المصريين خيراً  فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً ).                                                                      

** الإيمان بما أنزل على إسحاق ويعقوب                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَإِسْحَاقَ   إسحاق هذا هو ابن إبراهيم، وأمه  سارة بنت عم إبراهيم، وسارة هي التي هاجرت مع إبراهيم من أرض بابل إلى أرض  الشام إلى فلسطين، وهي التي دفعتها الغيرة لما رأت الجارية تلد وهي لا تلد  زمناً مع إبراهيم، فلما دفعتها الغيرة دبر الله ولي المؤمنين لإبراهيم أن  يهاجر بإسماعيل ويلقيها بين جبال فاران، وقد قالت له: آلله أمرك بهذا يا  إبراهيم؟ فيقول: نعم. فتقول: اذهب فإنه لن يضيعنا، فما الذي تم لها وقد  تركها ومعها جراب فيه شيء من الطعام وسقاء فيه قليل من الماء، وتركها  والرضيع في ذلك الوادي، وما هي إلا ساعات ولا أقول: أيام وقد نفد الماء  الذي كان في ذلك السقاء، فالتفتت يميناً وشمالاً فلم تر شيئاً، والطفل  والله يتلوى على الأرض من شدة العطش، والبلاد كما تعرفونها حارة.وجاشت  النفس واضطربت هاجر ، وإذا بها تنظر إلى أقرب جبل تعلو عليه فوجدت الصفا،  فأسرعت إلى الصفا فعلته وارتفعت عليه ونظرت يميناً وشمالاً فلم تر شيئاً،  ثم رأت جبلاً أمامها وهو المروة فهبطت، وكان بين الجبلين واد منخفض الأرض  فأسرعت لما وصلت إلى الوادي وهبطت أسرعت أكثر واجتازته وانتهت إلى المروة  فعلت عليه وارتفعت، فنظرت يميناً وشمالاً ولا شيء، وفعلت ذلك سبع مرات، ثم  وإذا بهاتف يهتف فتقول: أسمعت أسمعت، هل من غياث؟ولما هبطت من السعي إذا  بجبريل عليه السلام واقف في صورة آدمي كريم، وبين يديه أو تحت رجليه  إسماعيل يتلوى من العطش، فدنت، ولما دنت منه وقربت قال جبريل هكذا بقدمه  الأرض ففار زمزم وذهب جبريل واختفى، وإذا بالماء يطير على الأرض وهاجر  تزمه؛ حتى لا يسيخ في كل الأرض، فيقول حفيدها الطاهر أبو القاسم صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل لو تركته لكان عيناً معيناً تجري إلى يوم  القيامة )، فما نحتاج إلى دلو أيام الدلاء ولا إلى مكينة أيام المكينات،  فتسيل دائماً، وهذه كلمة أحلى عندنا من العسل وأدب من محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل لو تركتها لكانت عيناً معيناً )، لكنها حشرتها  بالتراب وأصبحت كالحوض فقط، فهذا هو زمزم.والله العظيم لو اجتمع علماء  الطبيعة والكون والهبوط والصعود وقالوا: هذا ليس الماء الذي كان على عهد  هاجر لكذبناهم ولعناهم، وهذا الآن أكثر من ستة آلاف سنة.وقد أطلق العليم  الحكيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الكلمة فقال: ( زمزم لما شرب له  )، وقال: ( زمزم طعام طعم وشفاء سقم )، وكم وكم من مريض شفي، وكم من عقيم  ولدت، وكم من غائب عاد، فأنت بقوة إيمانك وصدقك مع ربك وإقبالك على الله في  صدق تشرب زمزم لغرض ما فيحققه الله تعالى إن كان فيه خير لك.ومن السنة: أن  من طاف بالبيت سبعة أشواط وهو حاج وصلى ركعتين خلف المقام يأتي زمزم فيشرب  ويتضلع، ومعنى التضلع: أن يشرب الحاج حتى يمتلئ ضلوعك بالماء.وأحد الإخوة  الصالحين كان يشرب دلواً كاملاً من زمزم ويوسع بطنه بيديه، ليحقق معنى  التضلع بيديه.وإسماعيل كان مع والدته وإذا بقافلة من قوافل العرب مارة وهي  من جرهم، يطلبون الماء فلم يجدوه، وظمئوا، فأرسلوا من يطلب لهم الماء،  فشاهد طائراً يحوم حول جبال مكة، فقال: لن يكون هنا إلا ماء، والطير لا  يطير إلا حول الماء، فجاء فوجد الماء فسر وفرح وعاد إلى قبيلة جرهم وقال  لهم: تعالوا فإن الماء موجود في جبال فاران، فجاءت القافلة فنزلوا. وقالوا:  أتأذنين لنا يا أم إسماعيل في أن ننزل بهذه الديار حولك من أجل الماء؟وهذه  امرأة غريبة الدار، لا ولي لها إلا الله، وما معها إلا طفلها إسماعيل،  فيستأذنونها في البقاء في النزول هنا، وهل يفعل هذا غير المسلمين؟ أما  المسلمين بحق فنعم أما نحن فلا.إذاً هي امرأة غريبة وحيدة يطلب إذنها في أن  ينزلوا عندها، فتقول: نعم على ألا حق لكم في الماء، ويوافقون ويطأطئون  رءوسهم: الماء ماؤك.أو ما فهمتم هذه اللغة السياسية: الآن لو أن يهودياً ..  نصرانياً .. عربياً .. كافراً .. شيوعياً وجد امرأة على ماء فإنه لا  يستأذنها بل يلوي رأسها وعنقها، ويأخذ البلاد والعباد بالقوة، والشيوعية  مثلاً صادرت أموال الناس: مزارعهم .. مصانعهم .. أموالهم بالقوة.أما قبيلة  جرهم فتستأذن امرأة غريبة: هل تسمحين لنا؟ولو قالت: لا نسمح لعادوا من حيث  أتوا، ولو اشترطت ألا حق لهم في الماء، لقبلوا الشرط ونزلوا.وقد ذكرت لكم  أن إسماعيل واعد شخصاً فأقام سنة كاملة، وأثنى الله تعالى عليه بقوله:   وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ  وَكَانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيًّا   *  وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلاةِ  وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا  [مريم:54-55]، اللهم  اجعلنا من محبيهم، أما أن نكون مثلهم فهذا لا يتحقق،  وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ  أَهْلَهُ  [مريم:55]، وهم في مكة، فقد تزوج الجرهمية، وأنجب من أنجب، وكان  من ولده عدنان، ونحن من ذرية عدنان.وقوله:  وَإِسْحَاقَ  [آل عمران:84]،  فإسحاق هو ابن إبراهيم عليه السلام، وأمه هي سارة بالسين لا بالصاد.واليوم  تعلمنا علماً جديداً، ونحن نفرح بالعلم وفهمنا أن الماسون بالفرنسية  الماصون وهو الذي يبني، وفي اللغة الإنجليزية ليس عندهم الصاد فقالوا:  ماسون، فالماصو باللغة الفرنسية البناء، فالماصونيون البناءون لأمجاد  اليهود، ومعنى الماسونيين البناءون لأمجاد بني إسرائيل الهدامون لأمجاد  الخلق كلهم إلا لمجدهم يبنون.وأم إسحاق كانت عاقراً لا تلد، وإبراهيم كبرت  سنه، وقد انخدع بعض المفسرين وحكوا حكاية اليهود وقالوا: إن إسحاق ولد قبل  إسماعيل، وإن إسحاق هو الذي أخذه إبراهيم ليذبحه قرباناً لله تعالى، وهذا  خطأ فاحش، فقد هاجر إبراهيم مع سارة وكانت زوجته من قديم فتزوجها في بيته  مع أمه وأبيه وما ولدت لعقمها، وشاخ إبراهيم وكبر واختتن لما بلغ الثمانين  من عمره، والقصة في القرآن واضحة من سورة هود عليه السلام في ذلك  القصص.المهم لما دخل الوفد أصحاب المهمة لنسف مدن سدوم وعمورة نزلوا على  إبراهيم في طريقهم إلى مهمتهم:  إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُوا سَلامًا  قَالَ سَلامٌ قَوْمٌ مُنكَرُونَ   *  فَرَاغَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ فَجَاءَ  بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ   *  فَقَرَّبَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَ أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ   *   فَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لا تَخَفْ وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلامٍ  عَلِيمٍ   *  فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا  وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ  [الذاريات:25-29]، كيف ألد؟ وضربت وجهها على  عادة النساء  قَالُوا كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْحَكِيمُ  الْعَلِيمُ  [الذاريات:30].والشاهد في (عجوز عقيم):  قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَا  أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ  عَجِيبٌ   *  قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ  وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ   [هود:72-73]، فهذه هي سارة وقد بشرت الآن بأن تلد ولداً هو إسحاق، قال  تعالى:  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ   [هود:71]، ولا يقوى على هذه البشرى من الخلق إلا الله، فهو يبشرك بولد  ويولد ويعيش ويولد له ولد اسمه يعقوب؛ ولهذا قال:  وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ  إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً  [الأنبياء:72]، فالبشرى الأولى بإسحاق  وزادوها نافلة أخرى يعقوب، فتكون أم إسحاق وجدة ليعقوب، ومن يفعل هذا سوى  الله.                                                                     

** الإيمان بما أنزل على الأسباط                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَالأَسْبَاطِ  [آل عمران:84] الأسباط جمع  سبط، والسبط هو الحفيد ابن بنتك أو ابن ابنك، والأسباط هنا هم أولاد يعقوب،  وهم اثنا عشر ولداً على رأسهم الصديق يوسف وأخوه بنيامين، وهؤلاء الأسباط  كل منهم أصبح شيخ قبيلة، والأسباط في بني إسرائيل كالقبائل في العرب، فهذا  جرهمي .. وهذا غفاري .. وهذا جهني، فكل واحد من أولاد يعقوب أصبح أباً  لقبيلة، وإخوة يوسف نبأهم الله وكانوا أنبياء؛ ولهذا نؤمن بالأسباط.                                                                      

** الإيمان بما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى  وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ   نحن معاشر المسلمين منهجنا أننا نؤمن بكل  نبي وكل رسول، ونؤمن بكل كتاب وصحيفة أنزلها الله عز وجل، فلا نؤمن ببعض  الكتب ونكفر ببعض، ولا نؤمن ببعض الأنبياء ونكفر ببعض، فإن الذين يفعلون  هذا قد خرجوا من دائرة الإسلام والإيمان، وهم كفار ملعونون، وهذه صفعة على  وجه وفد نجران وقبائل اليهود الذين يتبجحون بأنهم مؤمنون ومسلمون، فأبطل  الله دعواهم، وقرر هذه الحقيقة.                                                                      

** الإسلام دين الأنبياء كلهم                                                                                                   * *
                                ختم الله تعالى الآيات بقوله:  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   [آل عمران:84]، وهذا هو منهجنا:  قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ  النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ  [البقرة:136]، فهؤلاء هم المسلمون، وهم مناقدون  خاضعون فنمتثل الأمر ونجتنب النهي، أما اليهود فقد آمنوا بموسى وكفروا  بعيسى، ولا قيمة لإيمانهم، أما النصارى فقد آمنوا بعيسى وكفروا بمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ولا قيمة إيمانهم.واعلموا أن الإجماع قد انقعد على أن من  كذب رسولاً كأنما كذب كل الرسل، وأن من كذب بصحيفة واحدة فكأنما كذب بكل  الصحف والكتب؛ لأنه تعالى على الله وأصبح يختار، فيؤمن بهذا الكتاب ولا  يؤمن بهذا، ويؤمن بهذا الرسول ولا يؤمن بهذا، والله أمر بالإيمان بالكتب  كلها وحينئذ يكون قد كفر وخرج من ملة الإسلام.وقوله:  مُوسَى وَعِيسَى  وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [آل عمران:84]، أي: ما أعطوا وما أوحي  إليهم،  لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ   [آل عمران:84].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أخيراً يقول تعالى: وَمَنْ  (مَن) مِن ألفاظ العموم، الذكر  والأنثى والكل  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ   أي: يطلب  غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا  [آل  عمران:85]. يدين به لله، فوالله لن يقبل منه.وأيما أبيض .. أسود .. أصفر  .. أحمر، نصراني .. مسيحي .. بوذي .. عربي .. عجمي، يطلب غير الإسلام ديناً  له يتدين به لا يقبل منه، وهذه الآية قطعية الدلالة، ففي أول السورة أخبر  تعالى بأن الدين عند الله هو الإسلام:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]، وتلك الآية عامة يقول: أنا مسلم قلبي ووجهي  لله، وأنا أعبد الله بما جاء عن عيسى أو موسى مثلاً، لكن هنا: ومن يطلب غير  الإسلام، أي: الإسلام المعروف الذي قواعده الخمس والذي بعثت به الرسل  وآخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. أي: الإسلام ذو الإيمان والإحسان، فمن  يبتغ ديناً يدين به لله غير الإسلام فلن يقبله الله منه، وفي الأخير هو من  الخاسرين، فبطل كل دين على وجه الأرض بعد أن بعث الله محمداً وأرسله وأنزل  عليه وحيه وكتابه، وبين له شرائع الله وما يعبد به، فمن يطلب ديناً غير  الإسلام فهو كافر ولن يقبل منه وهو في الدار الآخرة من الخاسرين، الخاسرين  لكل شيء حتى أنفسهم، إذ قال تعالى لرسوله: قُل ْ يا رسولنا إِنَّ  الْخَاسِرِينَ  أي: بحق  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ   [الزمر:15]، وأي خسران لإنسان يوضع في تابوت وصندوق من حديد، ويغلق عليه  الصندوق، ويرمى في عالم الشقاء فلا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يأكل ولا  يشرب ولا يصاحب أحداً ولا يلازمه آخر ولا يتصل بأحد بليارات السنين، وهذا  نوع من العذاب، فأي خسران أعظم من هذا؟ وأهل النار لا يجدون أباً ولا أماً  ولا أختاً ولا صديقاً ولا زميلاً ولا غربة نهائياً، والغربة من أشد الآلام،  وهذا يتحقق في عالم النار.                                                                  

**خلاصة تفسير الآيتين السابقتين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           إذاً: هاتين الآيتين نعيد تلاوتهما وتأملوا:  قُلْ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ  مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ  أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  [آل عمران:84] أي: لله،  مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:84]، ومعنى مسلمون: منقادون خاضعون، فإن قال: لا تأكلوا؛ لا نأكل،  وإن قال: صلوا صلينا، وإن قال: أعطوا أعطينا، وإن قال: امنعوا منعنا، فهذا  هو الإسلام؛ انقياد كامل لله عز وجل مع حب الله وتعظيمه والخوف منه والرغبة  فيه.ورسول الله يعلمكم يقول: ( المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده )،  فالمسلم الحق هو من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده، أما الذي يأكل أموال  المسلمين أو يضرب أجسامهم أو يقتلهم ويسفك دماءهم فهذا المسلم! هل المسلم  هو الذي يلغ في أعراض المسلمين فينهشها ويأكلها، ويسب ويشتم ويعير ويسخر  ويستهزئ بالمسلمين أولياء الله؟! لا.وقوله:  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ  الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ  [آل عمران:85]؛ لأن هذا الدين  الذي دان به لله بدعة ابتدعها رجاله كالنصرانية واليهودية والهندوكية  والبوذية والمجوسية، فما أنزل الله نصرانية ولا يهودية ولا بوذية، وهذه  بدعة ابتدعوها، ولا يقبل الله إلا ما شرعه، وسر ذلك عند الدارسين معروف  كالشمس في رابعة النهار.والعبادة إذا لم يشرعها الله ويقننها فإن هذه  العبادة لن تزكي النفس ولن تطهر الروح، ولن يفلح صاحبها؛ لأن الفلاح متوقف  على زكاة النفس وطهارتها:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ  مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فكونك تعبد الله بعبادات طول الليل ولا  تزكي نفسك فماذا استفدت؟ ولهذا نددنا بالبدع وقلنا: كل بدعة ضلالة، حتى  الذكر إذا لم يشرعه الله فلن ينفعك، فإن كنت تقول: أنا مع الله وأنت تذكر:  هو هو هو هو، حي حي حي، طول الليل فلن ينفعك هذا؛ لأن الله ما شرع هذه  العبادة، ولن تنتج لك الطاقة النورانية التي تزكو بها النفس البشرية.وقد  جاءني كتاب فيه قصيدة فيها مائة بيت كذا لـعبد القادر الجيلاني قد جعلوه  مثل الله، وأخذوا يمجدونه: يا قطب الأقطاب! لا قطب إلا أنت، يا كذا! يا  كذا! يا كذا! والعامي يقرأ هذا طول الليل يتقرب به إلى الله، وهو والله  إنما يتقرب إلى الشيطان:  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ  يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:85].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: لا يصح إيمان عبد  يؤمن ببعض الرسل ويكفر ببعض ]. فلو قلت: أنا لا أؤمن بيوشع بن نون تلميذ  موسى وخادمه خرجت من الإسلام، فإذا ثبتت نبوة نبي أو رسالة رسول ما بقي لنا  خيار أبداً، آمنا بالله ورسله.وقوله: (لا يصح إيمان عبد يؤمن ببعض الرسل  ويكفر ببعض) كما هي حال اليهود والنصارى والمجوس ومن إليهم.قال: [ كما لا  يصح إيمان عبد يؤمن ببعض ما أنزل الله تعالى على رسله ويكفر ببعض ] فلو  يقول قائل: أنا أؤمن بالقرآن بكامله إلا آية واحدة مثل:  حُرِّمَتْ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ  [المائدة:3] فقائل  هذا يبقى مسلماً؟ لا يصح إيمانه وإسلامه.قال: [ ثانياً: الإسلام هو  الانقياد ] ما هو الانقياد؟أعطني حبلاً أجعله في رقبة أحدنا ونجره، فإذا  مشى معي يقال: هذا انقاد، وإذا لوى رأسه وقال: لا أمشي، فهذا غير منقاد،  فالإسلام في عنقك فإن مشيت وطبقت شرائعه وأحكامه انقدت، وإن قلت: أنا ما  أطبق الصوم مثلاً، فهذا غير منقاد.قال: [ الإسلام هو الانقياد والخضوع لله  تعالى، وهو يتنافى مع التخيير بين رسل الله ووحيه إليهم ]. فالمنقاد لا  يخير يقول: أنا أؤمن بهذا ولا أؤمن بهذا.[ ثالثاً: بطلان سائر الأديان  والملل سوى الدين الإسلامي وملة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ].فيجب أن يعلم  هذا الأبيض والأصفر وفي دنيا البشر، فالإسلام دين البشرية كلها أبيضها  وأصفرها، وليس دين المسلمين خاصة، فالإسلام: هو الانقياد لله والخضوع بفعل  ما أمر وترك ما نهى، ويثبت ذلك الأمر والنهي في كتابه القرآن الذي نسخ به  الكتب وعلى لسان رسوله الخاتم المبين المفسر الشارح لعبادات الله. وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (26) 
الحلقة (167)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (32)


لقد توعد الله عز وجل من يكفر بعد إيمانه بالوعيد الشديد، وبين أن جزاءهم  اللعن والطرد من رحمة الله، ولعنة الملائكة والناس أجمعين، ومن عطل شريعة  الله سبحانه وتعالى بكاملها وأعرض عنها، واستورد عوضاً عنها القوانين  الوضعية والأحكام البشرية، داخل في هذا الوعيد، إلا أن يتوب إلى الله من  بعد ذلك ويعمل صالحاً.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الثلاثاء من يوم الإثنين ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ) .اللهم حقق رجاءنا يا ولينا؛  إنه لا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع من سورة آل  عمران.وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ  قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ  وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ    *  أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا  يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ   *  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [آل عمران:86-89].هذا كلام الله عز وجل. وقبل الشروع فيها  نذكر أنفسنا بالآيتين السابقتين اللتين درسناهما الليلة الماضية.                               

** الدعوة إلى الإيمان بالله والإسلام له                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:84] وهذه عقيدتنا مهما تغيرت الأزمان والأحوال،  فأمرنا الله أن نقول، قلنا: يا ربنا، قال: قل يا رسولنا وأمتك معك:  قُلْ  آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  [آل عمران:84] من هذا القرآن   وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ  مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:84] أي: مسلمون لله، لا للدنيا ولا للهوى ولا  للشهوة ولا للباطل، وإنما مسلمون لله.ولو قال لنا قائل: ماذا أسلمتم لله؟  تعلنون أنكم مسلمون فأي شيء أسلمتموه؟جوابنا  : أسلمنا له قلوبنا فلا تتقلب  أبداً إلا في طلب رضاه، وأسلمنا له وجوهنا وتبعتها أعضاؤنا، فو الله لا  نبني ولا نهدم ولا نتزوج ولا نطلق ولا نأكل ولا نشرب ولا ننام ولا نستيقظ  إلا من أجل الله؛ لأننا وقف على الله، وكل ريع الوقف يعود إلى من أوقف  عليه، وآية الوقفية من سورة الأنعام المباركة وهي قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ  إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163].إذاً: أنتم وقف على الله، فإياكم أن  يضيع شيء منكم لغير الله. فلما تجلس يا شيخ عبد الله أمام شاشة الفيديو أو  التلفاز، وتبدأ أنواع العروض تظهر من دقيقة إلى أخرى، وأنت وسيدتك وبناتك  وأولادك، وهذه تضحك وهذا يقول: انظر يا بابا، وهذا كذا، ساعتين أو ثلاث  ساعات، فهذا الوقت من سمح لكم ووهبكم أن تضيعوه في ما يغضب الله .. في ما  يسخط الملائكة ويخرجهم من بيوتكم؟ وإذا فرغ المنزل يعمره العدو المتربص ألا  وهم الشياطين.فإذا دخلت الشياطين ماذا تصنع معكم؟تطبخ لكم الطعام! تحرس  لكم بيتكم من اللصوص! تزيد في طاقة إيمانكم!مهمة الشياطين إفساد قلوبكم؛  لتخبث نفوسكم، فتتحدون معهم في أنكم من أهل النار، وهذه مهمة إبليس، إذ قال  لربه:  قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ   يا رب  لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   [ص:82].فالذي يضيع الساعتين في هذا الباطل يكون الشيطان قد أخذ منه ربع  وقفه؛ لأنه يستيقظ عشر ساعات ويقضي اثنا عشر ساعة في النوم.وكذلك لما تجلس  تقول: هات يا ولد جريدة البلاد .. الجزيرة .. الرياض .. كذا، وتبدأ تتصفح  وتقرأ ثم ترمي، ولمدة ساعتين. فما الذي استفدته وقدمته لله في الساعتين؟  أسألك بالله أن تخبرني.الجواب: لا شيء. هل نفعت هذه الصحف في زيادة المعارف  والعلوم؟ وهل رقتهم وسمت بهم في آدابهم وأخلاقهم فتأتسي أنت وتجري وراءهم؟  كلا.أين الفائدة المرجوة؟!لو كنت مسئولاً على البلاد والعباد وأردت أن  تتبع أحداث العالم فهل أنت وليهم لنعذرك، وهل يكون عملك هذا في قراءة الصحف  بالساعة والساعتين هذا لله؛ لأنك تريد أن تحمي من تحتك وأنت أميرهم  ووليهم، لكن ما دمت لا صلة لك بالسياسة ولا علاقة لك بالحكم فتضييعك لهذا  الوقت في سبيل من؟!والله لأن تصلي ركعتين خير لك ألف مرة من تلك الساعتين  التي تقرأ فيهما المجلات والصحف الهابطة، لا تتعلم فيهما آية ولا سنة.أين  الوقفية على الله؟ اتصلت بي مؤمنة تقول: يا شيخ! زوجي يفجر بالخادمة وفي  رمضان، فماذا أصنع؟قلت لها: انصحيه وقولي له: اسمع يا فحل! إما أن تتوب  وإما أن نفارقك، فإن الله لا يجمع الطيبين مع الأخباث ولا الخبثاء مع  الطيبين، فالطيبون للطيبات والخبيثون للخبيثات.ثم سألتها: هل عندكم في  البيت تلفاز؟ قالت: نعم عندنا نلفاز نجلس عليه.قلت لها: لم؟ قالت: من أجل  الأولاد.فوضعت السماعة وتركتها، وعرفت أن العلة في الشياطين فهي التي زينت  وحسنت وحملت هذا الرجل على أن يفجر بخادمته وأم أولاده بين يديه.فمن مسخ  قلبه وأزال ذلك النور وأبطله؟ كيف اكتسب هذا؟ والله إنه لمن السماع والنظر.  إذاً: نقول: وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ  نعم يا رب! لك لا لسواك مسلمون،  أسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا، فلا هم لنا إلا أن يرضى الله ولا يسخط علينا، وليس  هذا بمانع أن تتناول مسحاتك يا فلاح وتسقي زرعك أو أن تعمل في حديقتك  لتكتسب قوتك، أو أن تحمل كيسك أو زنبيلك وتجول في الشوارع تلتقط الأوساخ  كناس في البلدية، لنعم ذلك العمل إن كنت تريد به وجه الله عز وجل.                                                                     

** لا دين إلا الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                الإسلام لا نبغي ديناً سواه للآية الأخيرة:  وَمَنْ  يَبْتَغِ   أي: يطلب  غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ   ديناً يتدين به  فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ  مِنْهُ   أولاً  وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:85]  فالخاسرون ليسوا الذين خسروا شياههم وأغنامهم وأولادهم بل كما قال تعالى:   قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [الشورى:15].فالواجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يفهم هذه  الكلمة، فيعرف من هم الخاسرون، فالخاسرون عباد الله هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم  وأهليهم يوم القيامة، وهذا حكم الله عز وجل.والإسلام هو: الانقياد والخضوع،  وتسليم القلب والوجه لله.ومبنى هذا الدين يقوم على: الإيمان والإسلام  والإحسان، وحديث جبريل عليه السلام شاهد في هذا. فقد بعث الله جبريل وتزيا  بزي المؤمنين ودخل كأنه بدوي يشق الصفوف والناس ينظرون إليه، حتى وصل إلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه ووضع يديه على فخذيه  ليعلمنا كيف نتلقى العلم والمعرفة، ثم أخذ في السؤال: ( أخبرني يا محمد عن  الإيمان، فيقول: الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر  والقدر خيره وشره، فيقول: صدقت. أخبرني عن الإسلام يا محمد. فيقول:  الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة،  وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت الحرام إن استطعت إليه سبيلاً،  فيقول: صدقت. فقالوا: عجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه ) إذاً هو أعلم منه. ( أخبرني  عن الإحسان يا محمد! قال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه ) فإن عجزت وهبطت  وما استطعت أن تصل إلى هذا المستوى فعلى الأقل أن تعبد الله وأنت موقن أنه  يراك، فإن لم تكن تراه أنت لعجزك وضعفك فهو يراك.فأيما مؤمن صادق الإيمان  يدخل في عبادة ويؤديها كأنه ينظر إلى الله أو موقن أن الله ينظر إليه من  المستحيل أن يعبث بها أو يخرج بها عن دائرتها، أو يؤديها على غير الوجه  المطلوب منها لتثمر الزكاة والطهر لنفسه، لكن الذي يصلي ولا يشعر أنه مع  الله ولا أن الله ينظر إليه ولا هو يتصور أنه بين يدي الله وأنه يناجيه كيف  يعبد الله؟ إنها عبادة فارغة لا تنتج زكاة ولا طهراً.فإن قال قائل: ما  الدليل على ما تقول يا شيخ؟الجواب: الدليل يقول تعالى في بيان سبيل الهداية  والطرق الموصلة إلى الكمال، يقول لرسوله وأمته تابعة له:  اتْلُ مَا  أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   أي: اقرأ ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ  وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا  تَصْنَعُونَ  [العنكبوت:45]، فابتدأ بقوله: إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ  التي أمرت أن  تقيمها  تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45] فيقول  العليم الحكيم: من لم تنهه صلاته عن الفحشاء والمنكر فلا صلاة له. فهو  كالذي لا يأكل فلا يشبع، والذي لا يشرب فلا يرتوي، والذي لا يستريح فلا  يستريح، فإنها سنن لا تتبدل، فلو كانت تلك الصلاة قد أثمرت له زكاة روحه  وطهارة نفسه لما خرج من المسجد يكذب، ولما صلى ثم خرج من المسجد يغش ..  يخدع .. ينظر إلى نساء الناس .. يشتم ويلعن .. يعير ويضحك ويسخر.أين آثار  الصلاة؟!والصحيح أنه ما صلى؛ إذ (لو صلى ما غنى) وهذه كلمة قيلت أيام كانت  المدينة محط الأنوار على عهد التابعين، فقد مر رجلان في أزقة المدينة  الضيقة أيام ما كانت سيارات ولا دبابات، وأثناء الليل وإذا بصوت مغني يسمع  من الكوة أو النافذة، وليس بصوت عاهر أو فريد الأطرش ، قال: آه! يا ترى، هل  صلى هذا العشاء؟ قال له صاحبه: لو صلى ما غنى. إي والله! لو صلى ما  غنى.الآن مضت عليكم فترة، وقبل ثلاثين سنة .. سبع وعشرين سنة، كان الذي  يستنكر الأغاني يعتبر معتوه لا قيمة له: كيف يستنكر الأغاني؟ والناس يهيئون  الأفراد لهذا، فيتعلم الأغاني النساء والبنات والفتيات والرجال، وكانت  هناك مدارس خاصة للتمثيل، وكان هناك فلان مغني، وفلانة مغنية، لكن الحمد  لله! زالت تلك السحب ولاحت أنوار الشمس من جديد، وأصبح الحاضرون لا يتألم  وممكن واحد في المائة إذا نددنا بالأغاني وأهلها، وقبل اليوم يا ويحك.على  كل حال! عرفتم الإسلام الذي نحن من أهله: وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ  أي:  آمنا بالله رباً وإلهاً، لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، فلا نصرف طاعة من طاعته  لغيره أبداً كيفما كانت الأحوال إلا إذا هددنا بالقتل أو التعذيب فقد رفع  الله عنا ذلك:  إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ   [النحل:106].ثانياً: الإسلام قائم على الإيمان، ومن لم يؤمن لا يستطيع أن  يسلم شيئاً، فهو شحيح، حتى بساعة من يومه أو ليلته، لكن إذا آمن وأيقن  وأصبح على نور من ربه فهو مستعد أن يجاهد.لقد كان الأوائل يرقصون فرحاً إذا  دخلوا الميدان ومعركة الجهاد فرحاً بلقاء الله عز وجل؛ لأنهم عرفوا الله  عز وجل. وكان أحدهم يخرج بماله، وقد خرج أبو بكر من ماله كله، وخرج عمر من  نصف ماله، وخرج شيخكم في جهاد الجزائر من نصف ماله، كان عندي قدر من المال  قسمته قسمين وقدمناه للمجاهدين أيام كان الجهاد لله.أما الحكومة السعودية  التي نسأل الله تعالى أن يميتنا قبل أن يسقطها، وألا يرينا الله تعالى فيها  مكروهاً، فإنها آية الله وحجته على البشرية كلها، أين الذين يفقهون  ويفهمون؟لما هبطت أمة الإسلام ولصقت بالأرض وسادها الكفر وقادها إلى العهر  والفجور والسحر والباطل وعزم العالم كله ألا عودة للإسلام، وألا قيمة لهذا  القرآن، يقرأ على الموتى، ولا يتحقق به أمن ولا طهارة ولا صفاء؛ فجاء الله  بـعبد العزيز قدس الله روحه، ولعن الله من يلعنه، جاء به في ظروف قاسية  وشديدة، واسألوا الذين كانوا في جيشه فقد كان راتبهم صاعاً من شعير أو تمر،  ولا طائرة ولا سيارة ولا هاتف، فحكَّم كتاب الله، وأقام تلك الدولة  البدوية الصحراوية على دعائم إلهية ربانية؛ أربع دعائم فقط جاءت في قول  الله تعالى من سورة الحج يا أهل القرآن:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41] وبالله الذي لا إله  غيره لن تكمل أمة ولن يسعد شعب ولن تطهر بلاد ولن تعز ما لم تقم الدولة على  هذه الأركان الأربعة.وساد البلاد أمن ما حلمت به هذه البلاد من عهد القرون  الذهبية الأولى، بعدما كان الرجل في المدينة يجد باب بيته يباع في السوق  فلا يتكلم. وكان الحاج يأكل ذهبه يدخرها في بطنه حتى إذا خرأها استخرجها  وإلا تسلب منه.فساد هذه البلاد أمن، ويمشي الرجل من طرف المملكة إلى طرفها  شرقاً وغرباً لا يخاف إلا الله، وقد سكنا من كذا وأربعين سنة في منزل والله  بلا باب، وهذه السويقة الصغيرة باب السلام تمر بالذهب والدراهم والدنانير  مكومة وعليها غشاء غطاء من خرقة بالية والمؤمنون بين يدي الله يصلون، لا  يخافون أن يسلب دينار ولا درهم، فكيف تحقق هذا الأمن؟ بالسحر! تحقق  بالبوليس! بالآلات!فرنسا رسمياً تعلن عن عشرة آلاف جريمة في كل يوم، ومن  منا يملك طاقات الأمن كفرنسا؟ وهل نفعت؟!لقد تحقق طهر ما كانت تعرفه هذه  البلاد إلا في عهد القرون الذهبية بقوة ماذا؟ لا شيء.لقد أراد الله أن يقيم  حجته على الخلق ليعلموا أن الإسلام إذا طبق وعمل به لابد وأن يتحقق به  مراد الله من الأمن والطهر والصفاء.وسحر اليهود العرب والمسلمون فاستقل لنا  نيف وأربعون إقليماً، وعايشنا تلك الاستقلالات، فلما كان الإقليم يستقل  كان نقول: الله أكبر! الله أكبر! فاستقلت باكستان .. استقلت إندونيسيا ..  ولم يعرف إقليم واحد هذه القواعد الأربعة وبنى عليها دولته، وهو كذلك حال  الدويلات الهابطة والتي فيها حفنات من البشر.أنا أعجب! حاربنا فرنسا  وطردناها وأجليناها فلم لا نطبق شريعة الله؟طردنا بريطانيا وأبعدنا هولندا  العجوز وقد كانت تحكمنا في إندونيسيا، كيف أن ثلاثة عشر مليوناً يسوسون  مائة مليون، فأين المسلمون؟ الجواب: ماتوا. فلا أقيمت الصلاة في بلد ولا  جبيت الزكاة في بلد ولا وجد من يأمر بالمعروف أو ينهى عن المنكر في  بلد.وكان المفروض بنا لو كنا متأهلين للخير أنه ما إن يستقل إقليم - ونحن  ما استقللنا في يوم واحد ولا في عام واحد بل أكثر من خمسين سنة- في الشرق  أو الغرب، في بلاد العجم أو العرب يأتي رجاله على الفور، وتأتي لجنة سباعية  .. عشارية، ويقولون: أي عبد العزيز ! أنت إمام المسلمين، وهذه مفاتيح  البلاد بين يديك، فابعث لنا قضاة يقضون بيننا بالكتاب والسنة كما عندكم،  ويكونون هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فيدخلون البلاد أولاً:  إقام الصلاة إجبارية. ثانياً: جباية الزكاة رسمية، فلا ضريبة ولا مضروبة،  وثالثاً: الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وهم تابعون للدولة الإسلامية  وجزء منها حتى تعود الخلافة من جديد. والله ما فعل هذا قطر ولا إقليم لا من  العرب ولا من المسلمين. وهذا الواقع. وبعد ماذا أصابهم من بلاء؟ هل عزوا؟  هل كملوا؟ هل سعدوا؟ هل طابوا وطهروا؟أسألكم بالله! لا شيء، هذا جزاؤنا، لو  تم هذا لكانت الخلافة قائمة، لكن على العكس هناك من يقول: السعودية  اليهودية، السعودية الوهابية، فالسب والشتم. ومحدثكم هذا الذي تغضبون له  وعليه سمع هذا من الشرق والغرب، كأنه لا عدو إلا هذا، والله بأذني هاتين  ركبت حافلة في بلد ما، وطلع أعمى ومعه دف وزميله مساعده معه، يدفدفون هكذا  ويطلبون الفلوس يقولون: يا سعودية يا يهودية؛ ليجمعوا الفلوس ويعطيهم  إخوانكم. آه! فماذا عسانا أن نقول؟وجاءت الفاضحة، وليست الحاقة ولا  الواقعة، وهي حرب الخليج، وإخواننا المسلمون يرقصون ويصفقون فرحون بالجهاد  مع صدام . والله لولا الله لتبقى هذه الحجة له قائمة لكانوا في أربعة أيام  يطبقون علينا نهائياً، وقد طوقونا من الشمال والجنوب والغرب والشرق، ولكن  الله قال: قفوا، فما زالت حجة الله عز وجل. فوقفوا.هل من واع؟ كلا، فلا  بصيرة ولا وعي.وفي داخل البلاد يعملون على إسقاطها وإحباطها، فيهزءون من  الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ويسخرون من العلماء، ويستهزئون بالحكام  وهم لا يشعرون.ونحن نقول: يا جماعة! يا مسلمون في الشرق والغرب! هذه آية  ربكم لا تطفئوا نورها، فاعملوا على بقائها وتقويتها.إن الذي يزني في هذه  البلاد يهدم في هذه الحكومة، والذي يكذب في هذه البلاد كالذي يسرق ويهدم،  والذي يترك ذكر الله ويقبل على ذكر الشيطان هو يعمل على هدم هذه البقية  الباقية، تقول: استقيموا، ولكن:أسمعت لو ناديت حياً ولكن لا حياة لمن  تناديوليمض حكم الله وهو العزيز الحكيم.إلا أننا نتوقع أن محنة وفتنة وبلاء  ستنزل بالعرب والمسلمين، لا ندري كيف، وظواهرها وبوادرها لائحة في الآفاق،  لأننا ما عرفنا الطريق إلى الله. والعلة ما من مصيبة إلا بذنب، وصدق الله  العظيم:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ   [الشورى:30].                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كيف يهدي الله قوماً كفروا بعد إيمانهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى: كَيْفَ  بمعنى الاستبعاد: كيف هذا؟  كَيْفَ يَهْدِي  اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ  [آل عمران:86] أي: كيف ترجع  هذه الأمة إلى ربها وتعود إلى منهج إلهها لتسموا وتكمل وقد هبطت؟قال:   كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا  أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [آل عمران:86] أي:  كالشمس  وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:86] أي:  لا يهديهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم وكمالهم .. لا يهديهم إلى طرق النجاة  والسلامة من عذاب الدنيا وخزيها وعذاب الآخرة وخزيها.وهذه الآية وإن نزلت  في أحداث فهي عامة.كم واحد دخل في الإسلام مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم  ذهبوا إلى مكة وارتدوا؟هناك مجموعة من اليهود حصل منهم هذا، لكن الآية  ليست بسبب شخص أو أشخاص.قوله:  كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا   قلوا أو  كثروا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ  أي: بعد أن شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله انتكسوا وارتدوا وعبدوا غير الله، وكذبوا رسول الله  وحاربوا دينه ورسالته.فيستبعد الله تعالى إيمان هؤلاء، فما يعودون.وبنو  أبيرق كانوا قد سرقوا درعاً، والدروع كانت ذات قيمة في الحروب، فلما طلبوه  وشعروا أخذوا الدرع ورموه في بيت يهودي وقالوا: تعالوا، فالدرع في سقيفة  اليهودي. فجاء الأصحاب ووجدوا الدرع في بيت اليهودي، فقال اليهودي: أبداً،  أنا ما فعلت، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر، فدافع عن بني أبيرق، ثم فضحهم  الله، وشرد زعيمهم وذهب إلى مكة مرتداً، وجاء يخون في منزل فحفر الجدار  وأدخل رأسه فسقط عليه الجدار، فألقي كالفأر ميتاً كافراً في الجدار، وفيه  نزل:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا   *   وَاسْتَغْفِرِ...  [النساء:105-106] الآيات.فهذه الأحداث وجدت، لكن الآية  أعم من جماعة أو فرد.ثم لما نبحث في قوله:  كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا  كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ  [آل عمران:86] نجد ينطبق على الذين عطلوا  الشريعة بكاملها وأعرضوا عنها، ويستوردون القوانين الهابطة من ديار  الشيوعية والصليبية والكفر ويعرضون عن الإسلام.وشيء آخر: هل سادوا أو عزوا  وكملوا؟ هل ذاقوا نسيم الأمن والطهر في ديارهم؟ والله ما ذاقوه.هي نتوب إلى  الله، فإن الله قال:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [آل عمران:89]. من يبلغهم  هذا؟ لا أحد، فهناك إعراض كامل.  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك جزاؤهم أن عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول تعالى في بيان الجزاء للمرتدين والمنتكسين والمعرضين بعدما  لاحت أنوار القرآن وهدايته في الأرض، يقول: أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ  ماذا؟  مائة ريال .. سجن .. أولئك البعداء الخاسرون:  جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ  عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ  [آل  عمران:87] واللعن هو: الطرد والبعد، تقول: العنه أي: اطرده وأبعده من  ساحتك. فلعنة الله تعني إبعادهم عن كل خير، ولعنة الملائكة تعني الدعاء  عليهم بالبلاء والشقاء، ولعنة الناس أجمعين تكون يوم القيامة، فالظالمون  يلعن بعضهم بعضاً وهم في جهنم.إذاً أولئك البعداء جزاؤهم مقابل ردتهم  وانتكاستهم وإعراضهم ونسيانهم لذكر الله بعدما جاءهم الحق وعرفوه، الكتاب  بين أيديهم والرسول يعرفون حتى قبره وبلاده؛  جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ  لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ  [آل عمران:87] .                                                                   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [آل عمران:88] فلا يخرجون من هذه  اللعنة، من أين يخرجون وقد أغلقوا الباب على أنفسهم، فارتدوا وانتكسوا، ولو  عرفوا الطريق وعادوا ممكن كما سيأتي، لكن الواقع هو هذا:  خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ [آل عمران:88] لا يفتر ولا يخفف  العذاب  وَلا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ [آل عمران:88]، فالله غاضب ساخط عليهم، لا  يرحمهم ولا يلتفت إليهم.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           اللهم:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  وَأَصْلَحُوا  [آل عمران:89] فرجعوا إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح وما أفسدوه،  وأما القلوب التي أفسدوها والنفوس التي دسوها بالباطل والشر يعملون على  إصلاحها.إذاً:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [آل عمران:89] فيغفر لهم  ذنوبهم ويرحمهم، إذ من صفاته صفات الجلال والكمال أنه غفور، فلو لم يكن من  ذنب كيف يعرف أن الله غفور؟وهو رحيم بعباده .. بالحيوانات .. بكل  المخلوقات، فكيف بمن رجعوا إليه واطرحوا بين يديه معلنين عن توبتهم  وإسلامهم؟!هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما نقول ونسمع.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (27) 
الحلقة (168)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (33)


إن أعظم نعمة ينعم بها الله على عباده أن يهيئهم للإيمان والتوبة من  العصيان، ومن أعظم الخذلان أن يكفر المرء بعد إيمان، وأن يعود إلى الظلمات  بعد أن أخرجه الله منها، ومن كان هذا حاله فلن ينفعه شيء في الآخرة، ولن  ينجيه من عذاب الله شيء، حتى لوى افتدى نفسه بملء الأرض ذهباً، وحتى لو  افتدى نفسه بالقريب والبعيد.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم ازدادوا كفراً لن تقبل توبتهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الثلاثاء من يوم الأربعاء، ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ).اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا  فيك يا رب العالمين.وبشرى أخرى نزفها لكم يا أيها المؤمنون! يقول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان  كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ) فهنيئاً لكم.وثالثة: إذا صلى العبد الفريضة وجلس  في مصلاه يذكر الله حتى صلى الفريضة الثانية غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه،  فالحمد لله الذي أعطانا ما حرمه غيرنا، والآن عشرات الآلاف من أبنائنا  وإخواننا يتواجدون هنا وهناك وهم محرومون من هذه الجلسة، لا لشيء، فقط ما  أقبلوا على الله لا أقل ولا أكثر، فالحمد لله! وهذه هبته وعطيته، فلا يحمد  على الحقيقة إلا هو.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث.تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ  ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الضَّالُّونَ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا وَلَوِ افْتَدَى  بِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ   *   لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا  تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:90-92].                               

** أهمية الإسراع في التوبة وعدم الاستمرار على المعاصي                                                                                                   * *
                                معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! انتبهوا لهذا الخبر، يقول الله  العليم الحكيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ  ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الضَّالُّونَ  [آل عمران:90] بالنسبة إلى أهل الإيمان من أمثالكم -أكثر  الله منكم- أن عبد الله أو أمته إذا تاب قبلت توبته ما لم يغرغر، فإذا  حشرجت النفس في الصدر وأصبح غر لا يفصح عما يقول ثَمَّ أغلق باب التوبة عنه  فلا يفتح، أما قبل أن يغرغر فإن توبته مقبولة ولو عصى الله في اليوم سبعين  مرة وتاب عند كل معصية باب الله مفتوح.ولكن مع هذا تنبيه .. تحذير ..  إعلام: احذر يا عبد الله واحذر يا أمة الله! من الاستمرار على المعصية،  فإنه يأتي وقت يحال بينك وبين التوبة، فلا تستطيعها، ولا تقدر عليها، أما  الله تعالى فهو مستعد لأن يقبلها إن جاءت، وإذا حال بينك وبينها حوائل  فماذا تصنع؟!فليحذر عبد الله أو أمته من الاستمرار على المعصية.يا عبد  الله! يا أمة الله! إذا زلت القدم وأصر عبد الله أو أمته على المعصية  فليعجل التوبة وليسرع بها؛ خشية أن يحال بينه وبينها، واسمعوا قول الله عز  وجل في هذا الشأن، فقد جاء من سورة النساء المدنية:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ  يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ  إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ   [النساء:17-18].ومن هنا بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته سبيل  نجاتها، فقال وقوله مستقى من كلام ربه، قال: ( عجلوا بالتوبة ولا تؤخروها  )، فمن أذنب ذنباً فليسارع بالتوبة ولا يتماطل أو يتسوف، فأسرع يا عبد الله  خشية أن يصبح العبد على حال لا يستطيع معها أن يتوب؛ لأنها سنة الله في  الناس. فالذي تعود أكل الحلال .. تعود أن يتناول تمرة عند يقظته من نومه  يصبح في حال لا يستطيع أن يصبر على ذلك، فقد تعود أن يأكل نوعاً من الطعام  يصبح لا يرغب إلا فيه، وهذه أمور مشاهدة، كالذي يعتاد الكذب ويستمر عليه  يصعب عليه أن يتوب منه، والذي يعتاد أية معصية ويستمر معها ولا يسارع إلى  التوبة ولا يتوب منها ففي أغلب الأحوال أنه يموت عليها، ولهذا أجمع أهل هذه  الملة على وجوب التوبة وعدم تأخيرها.قوله:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى  اللَّهِ   أي: واجبة على الله واجب تفضل به وامتن به علينا، وإلا الله من  يوجب عليه؟  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السُّوءَ   وهو كل سيئة من شأنها أن تسوء إلى النفس البشرية فتلوثها  وتدسيها  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17] أما عمداً وتحدياً  وعدم مبالاة بالله فمثل هذا لا يتوب الله عليه. ومن هذه الجهالات أن يقول:  سأتوب إن شاء الله، أو إذا زال كذا، أو إذا حصل كذا، أو يقول: لو كان هذا  حرام فلم فعله الشيخ الفلاني؟ أو لو كان هذا مما يكرهه الله فلم يفعله فلان  وفلان؟ هذه أنواع الجهالات.بخلاف من يتحدى الله فيقول: أعرف ربي أنه حرم  وأنا سآتيه، فمثل هذا لا يتاب عليه.ومن يقول: هذا ليس بحرام، ولا يفهم أنه  حرام، فهذا نوع من الجهالة، وبمجرد أن يقبل على الله فإن الله يقبله ويتوب  عليه، وله التوبة.ولاحظ هذا القيد فقال:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى  اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ   أولاً: بِجَهَالَةٍ  وثانياً:   ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17] والقرب هنا نسبي، فليس مسافة  كيلو أو ميل أو عشرة، ولا مسافة يوم ولا عام ولا عشرين عاماً، فمن هنا كانت  الحيطة تتطلب أنك بمجرد ما تفعل المعصية أن تقول: أستغفر الله وأتوب  إليه.وإليكم صورة أمام أعينكم: في سوق التمَّارين كانت هناك امرأة مؤمنة  زوجها في غزوة من غزوات المؤمنين، فاضطرت إلى أن تأتي إلى السوق لتشتري  تمراً لأولادها إذ هذا غذاؤهم، فوقفت على بائع التمر، وأخرجت يدها بيضاء  كفلقة القمر؛ لأنها مستورة، فأخرجت النقود، فما إن رآها الفحل التمار حتى  أعماه الشيطان فأكب على ذلك الكبش يقبله، ثم قالت: أما تتقي الله؟ فأفاق  والله من ذلك السوق وهو يجري ينتف شعر لحيته، ويحثو التراب على رأسه، وعاد  يصرخ ويبكي إلى هذا المسجد .. إلى الروضة وهو في حالة لا تتصورها، فسأل أحد  الصحابة فرده، وانتظر حتى صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المغرب  بالمسلمين وشكا إليه وهو يبكي، فقال: ( صليت معنا هذه الصلاة؟ قال: نعم.  قال: إن الله يقول:  إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ   [هود:114] فمسح دموعه ). والله يقول: ( وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق  الناس بخلق حسن ). هذه هي التوبة.أما أن يستمر الليالي الطوال والأيام  والأعوام على معصية من كبائر الذنوب فأنى له أن يتوب، ولكن باب الله واسع؛  فكم من إنسان لازم معصية عشر سنين وأقدره الله على التوبة وأعانه عليها  فتاب، وكم من إنسان هلك في أسبوعه الأول، ومن هنا الحيطة تقتضي بمجرد ما  أشعر أنني أخطأت تقول: أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.                                                                     

** عدم قبول توبة من ازداد كفراً بعد إيمان                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى في الآية الكريمة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ  [آل عمران:90] فكانوا مؤمنين، فلما بعث فيهم عيسى  عليه السلام كفروا بعيسى وادعوا أنه ساحر وأنه ابن زنا وأنه.. وأنه..؛  محافظة على أموالهم ومناصبهم وعلى رئاستهم بين إخوانهم، والعوام يتبعون  العلماء.ثم قال:  ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا  [آل عمران:90] أي: فزادوا  كفرهم الأول كفرهم بالنبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به،  وهؤلاء أخبر تعالى أنه لن يقبل توبتهم، لأنهم ليسوا بأهل لأن يتوبوا، ولو  تابوا فلن تقبل توبتهم ولن يتوبوا، فإنهم كفروا على علم في المرة الأولى،  ثم كفروا في المرة الثانية، وكفرهم ليس مجرد تكذيب، بل يضاف إليه الكيد  والمكر والقتل وسفك الدماء وإثارة النفوس و.. و.. وجرائم أخرى فعلوها.وقد  حاولوا قتل النبي ثلاث مرات، ومات والله متأثراً بالسم الذي سقته  الخيبرية.وهذا النوع يقول فيه تعالى:  لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ  [آل عمران:90] والضلال بعيد.وهذه مسألة  أخرى نضرب لها مثلاً: فهناك فرق بين الضلال القريب والضلال البعيد، والآية  فيها ضلال بعيد، فلو أراد أخونا أن يمشي إلى مكة الليلة، فاتجه شمالاً،  ومشى طول الليل فتبين له أن مكة في الجنوب وليس في الشمال، فرجع وأمكنه؛  لأن الزاد ما زال عنده والإعياء ما أخذه والراحلة معه، لكن إذا ما كان قد  مشى وواصل المشي شهراً أو شهرين فوصل إلى تركيا مثلاً فكيف يرجع؟ فما بقيت  له قدرة على الرجوع؛ لأن ضلاله بعيد.ففرق بين الضلال القريب والبعيد، فمن  هنا قوله تعالى:  لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الضَّالُّونَ  [آل عمران:90] لأنهم توغلوا في الكفر والشر والفساد والظلم  والخبث، وما أصبحوا أهلاً لرضا الله أبداً، فلا يقبلهم الله عز وجل.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ  كُفَّارٌ  [آل عمران:91] أي: كفروا بالله ولقائه .. بالله ورسوله .. بالله  وكتابه .. بالله وشرائعه، وماتوا على الكفر، فما أسلموا بعد ذلك ولا رجعوا،  فهؤلاء يقول تعالى:  فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ  ذَهَبًا وَلَوِ افْتَدَى بِهِ  [آل عمران:91] كل هذا يوم القيامة في  عرصاتها .. في ساحة فصل القضاء. وهل هناك مال يومئذ؟ لا، وهذا من باب  التقريب للأذهان، فتوبتهم لا تقبل، والفداء لا يقبل، ولو أراد أحدهم أن  يفتدي وكان يملك ملء الأرض ذهباً وقدمه والله ما قبل منه، إذ العمل قد  انتهى، والدار دار جزاء إما نعيم مقيم أو عذاب أليم.قوله: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  أي: من العرب والعجم .. من اليهود والنصارى .. من أي جنس  وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  ماتوا على الكفر، هؤلاء:  فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ  أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا وَلَوِ افْتَدَى بِهِ   لو قال: رب!  هذه الأموال كلها وأنقذني بها من دخول النار؛ إذ يوم القيامة لا دينار ولا  درهم، بل ولا نسب ولا حسب، قال تعالى:  فَلا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ  يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ  [المؤمنون:101]، وكل ما في الأمر: هل  النفس زكية طاهرة أو خبيثة منتنة؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] وزكاتها يومئذ، وطهارتها مبنية  على تزكيتها اليوم وتطهيرها بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال وبإبعاده عن الشرك  والعصيان.ثم قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:91]  أي: موجع.ما هذا العذاب الأليم؟قال تعالى:  يَوْمَ يُدَعُّونَ إِلَى نَارِ  جَهَنَّمَ دَعًّا   *  هَذِهِ النَّارُ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ بِهَا  تُكَذِّبُونَ  [الطور:13-14]،  اصْلَوْهَا فَاصْبِرُوا أَوْ لا تَصْبِرُوا  سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ   [الطور:16] أي: تدري؟  إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ   *  طَعَامُ الأَثِيمِ   [الدخان:43-44] والأثيم هو المتوغل في الآثام من الشرك والكفر إلى الظلم  والشر والفساد، فقد خبثت نفسه، وهذا هو طعامهم،  كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي  الْبُطُونِ   *  كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ  [الدخان:45-46] فهذا الزقوم لما  يأكلوه يغلي في بطنه كما تسمع الغليان في القدر، كغلي الحميم، لا، كالماء  الحار لما يغلو  خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ   إلى أين؟  إِلَى سَوَاءِ  الْجَحِيمِ   *  ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْحَمِيمِ   [الدخان:47-48] فهذا عذاب جسماني قد يطاق ويتحمل، ووراءه عذاب نفسي لا يطاق  وهو قوله تعالى:  ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ  [الدخان:49]  أي: ذق إنك أنت العزيز في الدنيا الغالب المعتز بوجودك وبلادك وكرمك، فهذا  عذاب الروح أشد من عذاب البدن، وإلى الآن الأحرار كلمة في أعراضهم تقتلهم  أكثر من ضربة بالسيف.وهل تريدون ألواناً من هذا العذاب؟قال تعالى:  هَذَانِ  خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ   موحد ومشرك  فَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِنْ نَارٍ  [الحج:19] ثياب من نار من يفصلها  ويقطعها الزبانية  يُصَبُّ مِنْ فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ   *   يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ وَالْجُلُودُ   *  وَلَهُمْ مَقَامِعُ  مِنْ حَدِيدٍ  [الحج:19-21] أي: مرزبة على رأسه مقامع من حديد.ماذا تقولون؟  هَذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ   *  اصْلَوْهَا الْيَوْمَ  بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  [يس:63-64]. والله تعالى نسأل أن يقينا عذاب  النار، فلهذا لا يصلين أحدكم صلاة حتى يستعيذ بالله من أربع، وهي آخر ما  يصلي على النبي يقول: ( اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب جهنم، وأعوذ بك من عذاب  القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات، وفتنة المسيح الدجال ). وما تركها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مات. وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:91] فلا يوجد من ينصرهم بتأخير العذاب أو بتفتيره عن أوقات معينة،  فقد انطوت الحياة كلها وما بقي إلا عالمان أعلى وأسفل .. عليون وسجين، ليس  هناك حياة أخرى، وأهل النار في سجين، وإن كانوا من أهل التوحيد فإنهم  يصهرون فيها ويلبثون فيها أحقاباً ويحترقون حتى يصبحوا كالحمم أي: كالفحم،  ثم يخرجهم الله بتلك الحسنة وهي قولهم: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله!  ويقدمون أو يساقون إلى نهر يسمى: نهر الحيوان، مبالغة في الحياة، فيغسلون  فيه فينبتون كما ينبت البقل، ثم يدخلون دار السلام. هذا إن كانوا موحدين لم  يشركوا بالله شيئاً، لكن من ذنوبهم أنهم سفكوا الدماء .. أكلوا أموال  الناس .. فجروا، كذا .. وماتوا بدون ما توبة، والله يقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ  مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40] فهذه حسنة التوحيد.يا من  قلوبهم مع الله! أبشروا حتى لو عذبتم ما شاء الله في عالم الشقاء تعودون إن  شاء الله إلى دار السلام.نسأل الله ألا ندخل النار وألا نعذب لا ساعة فيها  ولا يوم، بل نريد أن ندخل مع السابقين:  وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ   *  فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   *  ثُلَّةٌ  مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ   *  وَقَلِيلٌ مِنَ الآخِرِينَ  [الواقعة:10-14] اللهم  اجعلنا من هذا القليل.                                                                 

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون  ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ  [آل عمران:92] يا معشر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات  حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا  مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:92] وسيجزيكم عليه  قل الجزاء أو كثر بحسب عمله. وهذه الآية معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات نزلت فينا  لا في اليهود ولا في النصارى؛ لأننا تواقون إلى البر، وسباقون، وكل يرغب  أن يكون من الأبرار، والأبرار جمع بار وهو المطيع الصادق في طاعته لله  ورسوله، قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ   *  وَإِنَّ  الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ   *  يَصْلَوْنَهَا  [الانفطار:13-15] متى؟   يَصْلَوْنَهَا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ   *  وَمَا هُمْ عَنْهَا بِغَائِبِينَ   [الانفطار:15-16].يا من صاموا وصلوا! يا من قاموا الليل! يا من بذلوا  أنفسهم! يا من يسارعون في الخيرات ويسابقون! يا عمر! يا فلان! تعالوا إلى  هذا الإرشاد الإلهي وهو: اعلموا أنكم لن تنالوا البر وجزاءه وهي الجنة دار  النعيم، ولن تنالوا وصف الأبرار على الحقيقة حتى تنفقوا في سبيل الله مما  تحبون، أما الذي لا ينفق أو ينفق مما يكره لا مما يحب فلن يصل إلى هذا  المستوى؛ لأن لفظ البر كلمة جامعة للخير كله، والمراد به هنا: الجنة، إذ هي  جزاء الأبرار، فلن تنالوها حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون.والحمد لله! ما قال: حتى  تنفقوا ما تحبون وإلا خرجنا الليلة من بيوتنا:  حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا  تُحِبُّونَ  [آل عمران:92].واشرأبت أعناق المؤمنين لهذا النداء القرآني،  فهذا عمر قال: يا رب! أنا ما عندي إلا الجارية الفلانية هي أحب ما أحب من  الجواري، فهي لك يا رب، فعتقها.أما ولده عبد الله فقال: أنا عندي نافع  مولاي فهو لك يا رب، فأعتق نافعاً .ومِن الصحابة من كان عنده فرس هي أحب ما  يكون إليه فقال: هذه فرسي لك يا رب! فهي الذي أحب.وجاء ذاكم الصحابي  الجليل طلحة صاحب حديقة بيرحاء، وبئرها كان موجوداً، والآن زال، وقد رأينا  بئرها وشربنا منه، فقال : ( يا رسول الله! لقد نزل عليك قول الله تعالى:   لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ  [آل  عمران:92] وإن أحب أموالي إلي بيرحاء ) أي: حائط بيرحاء، وعنده بساتين أخرى  لكن هذه ذات أشجار وظلال ونخيل وماء عذب، وهذا الماء شربنا منه بعد ألف  وأربعمائة سنة.قال الصحابي: ( ضعها يا رسول الله حيث أراك الله، فقال له  الرسول: بخ بخ، ربح البيع. اجعلها في أقاربك، فوزعها بين أقاربه ).ولو يقوم  إمام المسلمين الآن ويقول: نريد أن نغزو فأنفقوا مما تحبون، فالذي يقدم  سيارة ممتازة يكون حاله كحال هذا الصحابي، والذي يقدم سيارة مهللهة فلا  ينفع.أقول: الحمد لله! ما قال: أنفقوا ما تحبون، فمن يطيق؟ بل قال:  مِمَّا  تُحِبُّونَ  [آل عمران:92]، فإذا كان عندك قطع من الذهب فأنفق منها قطعة،  وإذا كان عندك قطع من الفضة فأنفق منها قطعة، وإذا كان عندك من البساتين  الكثير وأحب إليك البستان الفلاني فأخرجه تصدق به، وهكذا. وفعل أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما زال المؤمنون يفعلون.قال تعالى: وَمَا  تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ  قل أو كثر  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:92] ومعنى هذا: لازمه أنه يجزيكم عليه، ويعطيكم ثوابه، والحسنة بعشر  أمثالها، وريال الذي راتبه ألف ريال يعدل مائة ريال الذي راتبه عشرة آلاف  ريال، فتختلف الحسنة بأصحابها، فإن كانوا أغنياء فدرهمهم ليس كدرهم الفقير  الذي لا يملك، ومعنى هذا أن باب الله مفتوح، فيا من يريدون أن يدخلوا الجنة  فإنها مفتحة الأبواب. قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا  [آل عمران:90] فلو كان كفروا ثم  تابوا قبلوا كما تقدم في الآية السابقة، لكن ازدادوا كفراً وتوغلوا فيه فلن  تقبل التوبة، فخبثوا، وما أصبحت أرواحهم قابلة للطهر والصفاء   وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ  [آل عمران:90] والضال هو البعيد الضلال  الذي لا يرجع.ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ  كُفَّارٌ  [آل عمران:91] فما تابوا قبل أن يموتوا، فهؤلاء الجزاء :  فَلَنْ  يُقْبَلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمْ   فداء  مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا  [آل عمران:91]  لو افتدى به، مع أن هذا لا وجود له، فهو من باب الفرض والتقدير فقط. قال:   أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:91] ينصرونهم، لا بتخفيف العذاب ولا بتأخيره ولا ولا.                                                                 
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم  ازدادوا كفراً لن تقبل توبتهم...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           ‏                                
** من هداية الآيتين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: سنة الله فيمن توغل  في الكفر أو الظلم أو الفسق وبلغ حداً بعيداً أنه لا يتوب ] فلهذا عجل  بالتوبة ولا تؤخرها أبداً، ولا تقل: حتى أتزوج .. حتى تعود أمي .. حتى أبني  المنزل .. حتى أتوظف، فانتبه لهذه الكلمات التي يمليها الشيطان، فإذا شعرت  بأنك أذنبت فقل: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه .. أستغفر الله وأتوب إليك، خشية  أن يحال بينك وبين التوبة.ثم قال: [ ثانياً: اليأس من نجاة من مات كافراً  يوم القيامة ] فإذا مات أبوك أو أخوك أو زوجتك أو أمك -والعياذ بالله- على  الكفر، فلا نجاة أبداً، وليس هناك رجاء أبداً، أيئس. وإذا مات من مات على  الكفر أيسوا المؤمنين من أن يدخلوا الجنة أبداً، وهذا كما قال تعالى:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ  أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا  [آل عمران:91] فهذا تيئيس.ثم قال: [  ثالثاً: لا فدية تقبل يوم القيامة من أحد، ولا فداء لأحد فيه ] فلو قدمت  أسرتك كلها أو تقدمت الأسرة تقول: يا رب! أدخلنا النار وأنج والدنا وأدخله  الجنة؛ والله لا يقبل أبداً، بل لو تقف البشرية كلها وتقول: يا رب! أنقذ  فلاناً فقط وأدخله الجنة.ومن أراد الصورة المثالية: فهذا رسول الله قائم  على الحوض في عرصات القيامة، وإذا بجماعات ممن ينتسبون إلى الإسلام يقبلون  على الحوض فيطردون، فتطردهم الملائكة فيقول: ( رب! إخواني، يقول: إنك لا  تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك، فأقول: سحقاً سحقاً ).وأوضح من هذا إبراهيم وقد واعده  ربه في القرآن بإنقاذ والده من النار، فلما يجد والده في النار يصرخ: يا  رب! لقد واعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار فأي خزي  أخزى من هذا يا رب! فيقال له: انظر تحت قدميك. وكان رافع رأسه يبكي، فينظر  وإذا بين يديه والده آزر البابلي في صورة ذكر الضباع ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح،  فما إن يراه إبراهيم عليه السلام حتى يقول: سحقاً سحقاً، فيؤخذ من قوائمه  الأربع ويلقى في عالم الشقاء، فتطيب نفس إبراهيم.إذاً: من مات له ميت على  الشرك والكفر فلييأس من نجاته، أما من مات على ذنب: آكل ربا .. زنا فعل كذا  وعقيدته مؤمنة سليمة فهذا يرجى له، وأما من مات على الكفر، والكفر هو  الجحود، فمن جحد كلمة واحدة من شرع الله فهو كافر، والتكذيب من كذب الله أو  رسوله في قضية واحدة وآمن بكل القضايا فهو كافر.  قول ربنا لنا نحن  المؤمنين:  لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ  وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ   قلَّ أو كثر  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ   [آل عمران:92]، ولازم ذلك أن يجزيكم، فلا تقل: آه لعل الله ما يدري أنني  أنفقت يوم كذا كذا وكذا، فانتبه!  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:92].                                                                                                       
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** من هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [من هداية الآية: أولاً: البر وهو فعل الخير  يهدي إلى الجنة]، وإياك أن تفهم البيرة فهي خمر عالمية، والمرضى بالجهل  مساكين صاروا يورّدونها إلى المدينة بحجة أنها خالية من مادة الإسكار  الكحول، وأصبحنا نسمع البيرة: أعطني بيرة في المقاهي. وهذه قبل ثلاثين سنة،  والحمد صرخنا وبكينا في هذا الدرس وقلنا: يا جماعة! حتى لو كانت عسلاً ما  دام اسمها البيرة فهي حرام.وهذا الشاطبي يقول في أصول الفقه: لو تتناول كأس  اللبن أو الماء أو العسل على الهيئة التي يتناولها عليها الشرّيب الذي  اعتاد يشرب الخمر؛ فتأخذ الكأس على الطريقة التي يأخذ انقلب فوالله إن لبنك  إلى خمر، وإنك آثم.وكذلك الذي يمسك القلم ليكتب به على هيئة الحشاشين  أصحاب الدخان، وانظر لما يركب السيارة كيف يعمل السيجارة، وأنت تتناول  القلم رغبة في أن تكون مثله فانقلب قلمك إلى سيجارة، وهذا لا يصح.واسم  البيرة يكفي، وأكثر من يشربها من أبنائنا الطائشين يشربها من أجل اسمها  البيرة.ثانياً: الحجاج والزوار عندما يزورون دولة الإسلام التي يمنع فيها  صنع الخمر وبيعه وتوريده، ويجلد صاحبه أمام المسجد، يقولون: البيرة موجودة  في المدينة، كيف هذا؟! وهي والله موجودة، فسببتم حكومة القرآن وشتمتموها  أمام العالم، وهذه وحدها كافية في تحريم هذه المادة، وهذا السائل حرام أن  تقدمه، وقد سببتم دولة القرآن وعرضتموها للطعن والنقد والإهانة.ثالثاً:  إنهم يوردون عشرين كرتونة كما يقولون بيرة، ويدسون كرتون الوسكي بينها،  والله قد فعلوا، وهذه حيل الفساق والفجار والجاهلين الذين لا يعرفون الله  إلا بالانتساب، والحمد لله قد استجابت الهيئة وطاردوهم ومنعوها من  الدكاكين. قال: [ ثانياً: لن يبلغ العبد بر الله وما عنده من نعيم الآخرة  حتى ينفق من أحب أمواله إليه ]، فإن ورثت باخرة كاملة من البيرة فارمها في  البحر، والله ليعوضنك الله أكثر مما رميته، وأنت يا صاحب المقهى إن  اشتريتها في غفلة أو جهل فارمها في بئر، واطلب الجزاء من الله، فوالله لن  تخيب ولن يخيبك.أما أنت يا ضائع! يا من يتلذذ باسم الحرام في مدينة الرسول!  فاعلم أنك على حفا هاوية، وإن لم ينقذك الله هلكت، والذي يشرب البيرة  ويتلذذ بها والله لو وجد المسكر شربه، أقسم بالله لما نعرف من سنة الله في  الخلق.قال: [ ثالثاً: لا يضيع المعروف عند الله تعالى قلَّ أو كثر، طالما  أريد به وجه الله تعالى ]، فالذي يتصدق بمليار كالذي يتصدق بريال، والله لا  يضيع أجر هذا ولا ذاك، والذي يتصدق بتمرة كالذي يتصدق بصاع من التمر؛ لأن  الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (28) 
الحلقة (169)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (34)

أحل الله عز وجل لعباده الطيبات من الرزق، ومن ذلك أنه أحل لبني إسرائيل كل  الطيبات من المطاعم والمشارب إلا ما حرمه يعقوب على نفسه لنذر سبق وأن  نذره، ثم لعصيان بني إسرائيل وطغيانهم وتمردهم على شرع الله عاقبهم الله  تعالى بأن حرم عليهم طيبات كانت قد أحلت لهم.                     

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كل الطعام كان حلاً لبني إسرائيل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عندهم ) ، اللهم حقق  لنا هذا الرجاء؛ إنك ولينا، ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس ونحن في  سورة آل عمران إلى هذه الآيات، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ قُلْ  فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *   فَمَنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ الكَذِبَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   *  قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ  بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى  لِلْعَالَمِينَ   *  فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ  دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ  اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:93-97].                               

** سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (كل الطعام كان حلاً لبني إسرائيل ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات!قول ربنا جل ذكره:  كُلُّ  الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ...  [آل عمران:93] الآية، ما سبب نزولها؟ما  زال السياق مع أهل الكتاب! وها هم اليهود يقولون للرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: أنت تدّعي أنك على ملة إبراهيم، وها أنت تبيح ما حرم الله على  إبراهيم وبني إسرائيل؛ فتأكل لحوم الإبل وتشرب ألبانها، فأين تقيّدك بملة  إبراهيم؟!فعلماء اليهود بالمدينة لما نزلت الآيات:  أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا  [النحل:123] قالوا: كيف تقول: أنا على ملة إبراهيم  وتستبيح ما كان حراماً على إبراهيم؟فأجاب الرحمن ولي محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم قل لهم:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [آل  عمران:93]، فلا لحوم الإبل ولا الألبان ولا لحوم ذات الظفر ولا ..  ولا.وقوله:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   أي:  لأولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم، وأولاده الأسباط هي قبائل بني إسرائيل.   كَانَ حِلًّا  ، ومن يرد على الله؟قوله: كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ  على اختلاف  أنواعه  كان حلاً   بمعنى: حلال، لبني إسرائيل  اللهم  إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ  [آل  عمران:93]، وبين يعقوب عليه السلام ونزول التوراة قرون ومئات السنين،  فالتوراة أنزلت على موسى، فأين موسى من يعقوب؟والآن أسكتهم فقال:  إِلَّا  مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ   عليه السلام  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ  [آل عمران:93].وماذا حرم إسرائيل على نفسه؟كان  إسرائيل قد مرض بعرق النسا، عافانا الله وإياكم منه، وفيه آلام يعرفها من  أصيبوا به، فنذر لله تعالى إن شفاه ألا يأكل ما يشتهي في هذه الحياة، وأن  يترك أحب الطعام والشراب إليه، وكان أحب الطعام والشراب إليه لحوم الإبل  وألبانها، فما إن شفاه الله تعالى حتى تركها فلا يأكل لحم الإبل ولا يشرب  لبنها، هذا والله لحق.قال:  إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ   وإسرائيل هو يعقوب، ولقب بإسرائيل لأن إيل معناها: اسم الله  القوي القدير، وجبريل .. ميكائيل .. إسرافيل .. إسماعيل، فإيل هو الله  -بالعبرية- القوي القدير.                                                                     

** علاج نبوي لمرض عرق النسا                                                                                                   * *
                                هنا علاج لمرض النسا مذكور في هامش الكتاب: [ روى ابن ماجه  في سننه ]، وهو من أصحاب السنن، وسننه مقبولة إلا ما ضعفه أهل الحديث، [  عن أنس بن مالك ]، خادم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. خادم نبينا صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وقد تبرعت به أمه وأبوه، فلما نزل الرسول بالمدينة وما  عنده أولاد، جاءت به أمه وقالت: هذا ابني يخدمك يا رسول الله!وقد وقع مثل  هذا بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد أم أنس ، فوالله إن رجلاً من  الصالحين كان له ولدان فجاءني وقال: يا شيخ! إن فلاناً يخدمك وهو طفل صغير  في البيت يقدم الطعام ويشتري كذا، فقلت: سبحان الله، ما زال الإيمان هكذا.  وأثنيت عليه ودعوت له بخير، فاللهم اجزه خيراً.فـأنس بن مالك خدم رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين، يقول: ( ما قال لي يوماً في شيء فعلته: لم،  ولا في شيء تركته: لم تركته ). وهيا نرتقي إلى هذا المستوى، فخدمه في البيت  ما قال له في شيء فعله: لم فعلت هذا اليوم، ولا لشيء تركه: لم تركته، فهذا  مظهر من مظاهر الأخلاق المحمدية، وصدق الله العظيم:  وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى  خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ  [القلم:4]، فافعلوا هذا مع نسائكم فقط وجربوا! فهي امرأتك  تسكن إليها وتسكن إليك، فإذا قدمت لك ماء لا تقل لها: لا تفعلي يا كذا  -بالبذاء- أو لم ما فعلتي كذا؟ ولو قاله وهو يبتسم معها لأثلج صدرها وانشرح  ولا بأس، لكن وهو غضبان فلا.وأكثر الناس على هذا إلا من سلم الله  وعافاه.فهذه المؤمنة التي تحتك هي أختك وهي التي تربي أولادك، وتجوع إن  جعت، وتشبع إن شبعت، وإن مرضت مرضت، فلماذا لا تتأدب معها وتحسن إليها،  أليس هناك إلا الكلمة النابية والدفعة القوية!لا إله إلا الله، ماذا  أصابنا؟إننا ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، وهذا هو ذي علتنا.فهيا نتربى من  جديد وبسم الله من الليلة بدأنا إن شاء الله.يا أرباب الزوجات! لا تسمع  امرأتك بعد اليوم: لم فعلتي أو لم تركتي؟هذبها .. أدبها .. علمها الحلال ..  علمها الحرام .. علمها ما يجب، فإذا علمت واقتنعت تمشي على ظلك  وورائك.إذاً أنس دعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعوة: ( اللهم بارك  في عمره وماله ) فما مات أنس بن مالك إلا وله من الأحفاد أكثر من مائة  وثلاثين أو قرابة المائة والثلاثين، وكان نخله في المدينة يلد مرتين، فيطلع  يؤبر ويأخذ البلح والبسر، ويطلع مرة ثانية فلا يجد إلا والثمرة الأخرى  موجودة.وهذه آيات النبوة المحمدية. وبلغني أنه يوجد في منطقة الفقرة نخل  يلد مرتين، من بقايا بركة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وإليكم ما يحدثنا  أنس عن رسولنا به، يقول: سمعت بأذني [ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: ( شفاء عرق النسا ) ]، أي: دواء عرق النسا، ويطلق الشفاء على الدواء؛  لأنه يحصل به تفاؤلاً، [ ( شفاء عرق النساء ألية شاة عربية ) ]، الألية:  الذيلة أو الشحمة في عجز الشاة، وقوله: العربية أي: ليست سودانية أو  أريترية أو تركية، بل من بلاد العرب شاة عربية، ثم قال: [ ( تذاب ثم تجزأ  ثلاثة أجزاء ) ] تذاب؛ لأنها شحم، وأيام كنا في غير هذه الظروف كان الشحم  هذا أعز شيء عندنا، فلما نأتي إلى الجزار أنا وعمي كنا نختار أسمن لحم،  والآن يدفعون الشحم ويرمونه، فالشحم يجمع ويذوب كالسمن دسم -يا سعادة من  يملكه- قولوا: كلمة الشكر! الحمد لله، الحمد لله.قال: [ ( تذاب وتجزأ ثلاثة  أجزاء ) ] إما بمغراف وإلا بكأس تقسم ثلاثة أقسام.قال: [ ( ثم يشرب على  الريق في كل يوم جزء ) ]، يقوم الصبح يتوضأ ويصلي وإذا جاء البيت قبل أن  يفطر يشرب ذاك الكأس أو الفنجان أو الثلث وإن كان نصف لتر لا بد من هذا  ثلاثة أيام وقد شفاه الرحمن.قال: [ ( على الريق كل يوم جزء )، فقال أنس :  فوصفته لأكثر من مائة رجل مريض فشفوا بإذن الله. ].الجماعة الطماعون مثلي  ومثل عدنان من الغد: لا لا لا..يشترون ويذوبون ويقسمونه قراطيس ثلاثة ..  ثلاثة ويبيعون بمائة ريال، على شرط أن تكون الشاة عربية ليست سودانية أو  إثيوبية، وأن تجزئها ثلاثة أجزاء بالميزان أو المغراف، وتجعل كل جزء في  قارورة أو في آنية، وتختم عليه وتقول لمرضى النسا عافانا الله وإياكم منه:  تريدون الدواء؟ تعالوا، وخذ هذه الكمية يوم الخميس والثانية يوم الجمعة  والثالثة يوم السبت، لكن لا تعتقد بأن الأيام فيها بركة، يعني: ثلاثة أيام  متتالية.                                                                      

** حل كل الطعام لبني إسرائيل إلا ما حرم يعقوب على نفسه بسبب النذر                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً قول الله تعالى:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا  لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  [آل  عمران:93]، ما الذي حرم إسرائيل فقد حرم لحم الإبل ولبنها على نفسه لا على  زوجته ولا ولده وهو رسول الله، فما شمل الناس بهذا، فقط لأنه مرض بعرق  النسا وآلامه، فنذر لله هذا النذر: إن شفيتني يا رب فلن آكل ما أحبه ولا  أشربه، وكان أحب الطعام إليه لحوم الإبل ولبنها، وهذا حق.إذاً: قال اليهود  للرسول: كيف تدعي أنك على ملة إبراهيم وأنت تأكل لحم الإبل وتشرب لبنها؟  فأبطل الله هذه الدعوة واجتثها من أصولها فقال تعالى:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ   وكل من ألفاظا العموم فتستغرق كل شيء،  كَانَ حِلًّا   أي: حلالاً: لِبَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ  أولاد يعقوب:  إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ   فالزمن ما بين موسى  وبين يعقوب زمن طويل، فموسى تربى في مصر، لأن لما يوسف عليه السلام ملك مصر  وعاش بها ومعه إخوانه ومضت أجيال ومات، ووجد مجموعة من بني إسرائيل منهم  موسى وأصحابه، ونبئ الله موسى وأرسله وأنزل عليه التوراة، فالفرق بعيد في  الزمان ولا يقدر.إذاً: قل لهم يا رسولنا:  فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ  فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:93]، تفضلوا وهاتوا  التوراة واقرءوا ونحن نسمع، فهل تجدون فيها أن الله حرم على بني إسرائيل  كذا وكذا؟ فما استطاعوا فليس فيها.                                                                      

** سبب تحريم الطيبات على بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *
                                إنما حرم الله على بني إسرائيل لما ظلموا .. لما جاروا  وحرفوا واعتدوا وتمردوا على شرع الله، فعاقبهم الله عز وجل فحرم عليهم  طيبات كانت قد أحلت لهم؛ عقوبة لهم. قال تعالى:  فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ  عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ...  [النساء:160]، الآية من سورة النساء.وقال تعالى:   وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ  وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ  ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ   [الأنعام:146]، فهذا التحريم حق في التوراة عقوبة الله لبني إسرائيل عاقبهم  الله:  فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ  [النساء:160] ، وبيّنها من سورة الأنعام:   وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ   أي: ظفر الرجل في  الإبل وغيرها:  وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  شُحُومَهُمَا  ، فلا يحل لهم شحم إلا ما كان راسخاً في المصارين أو لاصقاً  مع اللحم، أما الشحم الذي ينفصل فحرام إلى اليوم لا يأكلوه.ونحن المسلمون  ماذا حرم علينا؟حرم الله علينا ثمانية، قال تعالى: حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ   أيها المسلمون  الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ  لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  [المائدة:3].هل حرم الله تعالى  علينا هذا عقوبة لنا أو رحمة بنا؟والله لرحمة بنا؛ لأن الميتة كلها جراثيم  ومكروبات، ماتت معها فما سالت مع دم التذكية، فلا يصح أكلها؛ لما فيها من  الأمراض والعلل.أما الدم؛ ففيه جراثيم، لما يذبح الشاة ويجعل الدم في إناء  في قصعة، فهذا الدم فيه جراثيم، وهو قذر، ولا طعم له، والنظر إليه فقط لا  يقوى عليه العبد الصالح فكيف يأكل الدم؛ لما فيه من المرض.ولحم الخنزير  -أعوذ بالله- يورّث الدياثة، فالذي يأكل لحم الخنزير ويعتاده يصبح ديّوثاً،  وعلى باب الجنة مكتوب: الديوث لا يدخل الجنة، والديوث هو الذي يرضى الخبث  في أهله، فيرضى بأن تزني امرأته .. بنته .. أمه .. لا يبالي، فهذا الديوث،  والذين يأكلون لحم الخنزير تتأصل فيهم هذه الخليقة أو الطبيعة، ويصبح يقدم  امرأته ولا حرج، واذهب إلى المراقص وقل له: أعطني فتاتك ترقص معي. فيقول:  تفضلي ارقصي مع فلان والناس يتفرجون، وهذه دياثة.قال العلماء: الخنزير ديوث  ألف مرة لا يغار على أنثاه أبداً، أما الجمل والله لغيرته عجب، قد يأكل،  والله حتى الكلاب والقطط تغار .. فكل الحيوانات تغار على أناثيها إلا هذا  -العياذ بالله- الخنزير فلا يغار أبداً.وأنتم تسمعون سب العوام يقولون:  اسكت يا ديوث!وفي أيام العنترية لو واحد يقول لك: يا ديوث فإنك تذبحه  وتقتله، ولا ترضى بهذه السبة.إذاً: حرم الله لحم الخنزير: أولاً: فيه علل  وأمراض. وثانياً: يورّث هذا الخلق الهابط عن خلق الحيوانات.قوله: وَمَا  أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  فكل ما ذبح لغير ربنا حرام أن نأكله،  والإهلال بالحج هو رفع الصوت بقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجة. والهلال هلال  محرم.والذي يقول: هذه الشاة لسيدي عبد القادر .. هذه الشاة لروح مولاي  إدريس .. هذه الشاة لمولانا أو سيدنا فلان. فهذه الشاة لا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يأكل لحمها؛ لأنها تقرب بها إلى غير الله، وكيف ترضى أن يتقرب  المؤمن أو الإنسان إلى غير ربك وتسكت وتأكل فإذاً أنت راض بعبادة غير الله  ويا ويلك.لكن يقولون: نحن ما ذبحنا لسيدي عبد القادر ولكن ذبحنا لله،  والدليل أننا نقول: باسم الله، فالذابح لما يذبح يقول بالعادة .. بالعرف:  باسم الله، ولا يقول: باسم مولاي فلان، فهذه الشاة لسيدي فلان، أذبحها له.  والقضية هي هي، فليس هناك فرق أبداً، فما أهل به لغير الله لا يحل أكله،  والسر في ذلك أنه يورّث فيك الكفر والشرك، وأي داء أو خطر أعظم  منهما؟!والحمد لله انتصرت دعوة التوحيد وقد أرادها الله فقلَّ الآن من يفعل  هذا.نعم قد يوجد من يغرس في بستانه فيقول: هذه النخلة نخلة سيدي عبد  القادر ؛ حتى يبارك الله في كل النخل وينبت، أو هذه الزيتونة لسيدي فلان.  أو يشتري في آخر الشتاء قطيعاً من الغنم وفي الربيع يقول: هذه الشاة لسيدي  فلان؛ حتى تبارك الغنم. وهذا ما زال عند الغافلين، فلا يجعلون لله شيئاً،  وصار أجدادنا العرب والمشركون أفضل منهم.فإن قال قائل: كيف تقول هذا يا  شيخ؟أقول: اسمع الله يقول من سورة الأنعام:  وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا  ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ  بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا  يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ يَصِلُ إِلَى  شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  [الأنعام:136]، هذا الكلام ليس كلام  محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، إنما كلام الله، فالمشركون قبل نور الإسلام يقولون:  هذه الشاة التي لا تلد هي لله، أما الشاة التي لا تلد فهي للعزى أو لمناة  أو لصنم من الأصنام، وكذلك هو حال الذي يغرس فيقول: هذه النخلة لله، وهذه  للعزى، فهناك بعض الإنصاف، أما حال بعض الناس الآن فلا يجعلون لله شيئاً،  فقط للولي.إذاً: فعاتبهم الله وندد بهذا السلوك وأبطله فقال مخبراً عنهم:   وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ   أي: خلق  مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ  نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ  ، قال: بزعمهم؛ لأن الله  ما شرع هذا ولا أنزل به القرآن ولا بعث به الرسول، فهو من عندهم فقط   وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى  اللَّهِ  ، بمعنى: إذا كان الذي جعلوه للشركاء كالنعجة ولدت .. البقرة ولدت  .. النخل أطلعت، والذي جعلوها لله ما أنتجت، والكثير لا تنتج، فما يحولون  لله شيئاً ليعطوه للحجاج وإلا لأهل البيت، وإذا كان الذي لله هو الذي أنتج،  والذي للشركاء ما أنتج يحولونه، والله في غنى عنه. وهذا عجب! وهذا هو  الإنسان إذا قادته الشياطين.قال تعالى:  وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ  مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ  بِزَعْمِهِمْ  [الأنعام:136]؛ لأن الله ما طلب هذا ولا أمر به،  وَهَذَا  لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  ،  أي: لا يحولوه لله، وإن كانت ناقة الله ما ولدت لا يحولونها .. زرع الله ما  نبت لا يحولونه، وإن كان قد أنبت زرع الله أو نخله وما جعلوا للآلهة ما  أنبت يحولونه؛ بدعوى أن الله غني وليس في حاجة، فقلنا لإخواننا وعلمناهم:  على الأقل اجعل نخلة لله ونخلة لـعبد القادر مثل المشركين، واجعل شاة لله  وشاة لـعبد القادر مثلاً، فلم الله لا تجعل له شيئاً؟وهذا هو نتاج الجهل  فلا لوم عليهم ولا عتاب، فمن علمنا؟ من عرفنا؟ من هدانا؟ من دلنا؟إنها أمم  تعيش على الجاهلية.وإلى الآن الأعاجم في بلادهم وهم نسبة في العالم  الإسلامي نسبة عظيمة ما عرفوا الله، فهل ذهبنا إليهم وعلمناهم؟ هل جلسنا  بين أيديهم؟ هل بكينا أمامهم؟ هل .. هل .. كيف يعرفون؟دلوني؟ لا  يعرفون.وكيف نعلمهم ونحن أيضاً جهلنا وأبينا أن نتعلم ورفضنا التعلم  واشتغلنا بالباطل واللهو؟على كل حال السعيد من سعد في الدار الآخرة، والشقي  من شقي. قال تعالى: قل لهم يا رسولنا:  فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ  فَاتْلُوهَا   اقرءوها إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  فوقفوا.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الظالمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَمَنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ الكَذِبَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  [آل عمران:94]، وقال: ما ليس بحق وادعى دعاوى باطلة:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  البعداء  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [آل عمران:94]، وانتصر الإسلام  وانهزم اليهود، فأولئك هم  لا غيرهم الظالمون ، أي: الذين يضعون الأشياء  في غير موقعها.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل صدق الله فاتبعوا ملة إبراهيم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى لرسوله ولأمته يعلمنا:  قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ  ،  قولوا: صدق الله! ما أكذبهم؟ وبيّن عوارهم  فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ   يا معشر أهل الكتاب! حَنِيفًا ، أي: مائل عن أنواع الباطل  والشرك والضلالات إلى الحق وحده،  وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [آل  عمران:95]، فأنتم تنتسبون إلى إبراهيم وتعتزون بأن اليهود كالنصارى، وحاشا  إبراهيم أنه كان يعبد الأصنام فما كان من المشركين بل كان إمام  الموحدين.ولو تأخذ الآن جهال المسلمين أيضاً وتقول لهم: هل كان محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقيم مولداً؟ هل كان ينذر لسيدي فلان وفلان؟ هل علم ابنته  فاطمة هذا؟ هل كانت عائشة تقول هذا؟الجواب: لا.. لا. إذاً: لم تبتدعون  وتقولون؟!                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي  بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:96]، هذا إعلان،  وهو رد على اليهود الذين قالوا: إن أول بيت بني هو بيت المقدس، فكيف تترك  قبلتك إلى بيت المقدس وتستقبل البيت مع أن بيت المقدس أول بيت بني لله في  الأرض، وهذه كذبة. فلما تحولت القبلة إلى مكة بعدما استقبل النبي والمؤمنين  بيت المقدس سبعة عشر شهراً، أي: سنة وخمسة أشهر، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يتطلع -كما علمتم- إلى أن يحول الله قبلته إلى الكعبة، كما قال  تعالى:  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ  قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144]، فجن  اليهود كيف هذا الأمر وقالوا: كان بيت المقدس أمس والكعبة غداً وبعد غدٍ في  المشرق فلا يثبت على شيء.أما إخواننا الآن فيقولون أكثر من هذا، لأنهم ما  عرفوا الطريق إلى الله فيقولون هذا الكلام فيما بيننا نحن المسلمين.إذاً:  قال تعالى:  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ  مُبَارَكًا  [آل عمران:96]، فأسكتهم، مع أننا نعلم أن إبراهيم بنى البيت  بإذن الله وهو الذي جدّد بنائه في الحقيقة، وقد كان كومة من تراب جرفته  السيول، وقد بناه الله لآدم وحواء عند نزولهما؛ فقد أصابتهما وحشة، لأنهم  نزلوا هذا العالم لا يرون أحداً، فبنى الله لهم هذا البيت فيأتيانه ويطوفان  به ويسألان حاجتهما ويتبركان به فتزول تلك الوحشة، وإلى الآن المؤمن  الصادق الرباني تزول وحشته إذا كان يطوف بالبيت.ولما جدّد البناء أمر أن  يبني بيت المقدس فبناها بعد الكعبة بأربعين سنة، فمضت أربعون عاماً ثم رأى  أن يبني بيت المقدس في فلسطين.فقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ    أي: لله بني  وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ   وضع للناس ماذا يفعلون به؟ يزيلون الوحشة  ببيت ربهم فيطوفون ويتبركون ويدعون ويحجون ويفدون إليه من الشرق والغرب فهو  بيت ربهم؛ لتقبل دعواتهم وترفع درجاتهم وتعظم حسناتهم، ففيه عظائم  الفوائد.قال:  لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ   مكة وبكة سواء من البك، الذي هو الدفع،  بكّه: دفعه، ومكّه كذلك، ومن أراد أن يدخل البيت بقوة يدفعونه: يبكّونه  ويمكّونه، فسميت مكة وبكة لأجل هذا.قوله: مُبَارَكًا  فالبركة لا تفارقه  أبداً والله العظيم.قوله:  وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ   فالمشرق كالمغرب،  والشمال كالجنوب، والمؤمنون حتى على عهد نوح .. على عهد هود .. على عهد  صالح كانوا يحجون والرسول يقول: ( كأني بصالح على ناقة كذا يلبي في فجاج  مكة ). ولفظ العالمين يدخل فيه كل الأجناس البشرية فليس خاصاً بالعرب ولا  ببني فلان.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فيه آيات بينات مقام إبراهيم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ  [آل عمران:97]، الآيات  جمع آية، أي: علامة تدل على كذا وكذا، فهي آيات واضحات بينات منها:   مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [آل عمران:97]، مقام إبراهيم هو الحجر الذي كان يقف  عليه ويبني الكعبة، فيقوم فوقه؛ لأنه كان هو وإسماعيل فقط، فإسماعيل يناول  إبراهيم الحجارة والطين، وإبراهيم يسوي، فلما ارتفع الجدار احتاج إلى شيء  ليصعد فوقه، فجيء بهذا الحجر يعلو عليه إبراهيم ويبني المنطقة هذه متر  اثنين، ويحولون إلى الجهة الثانية وهكذا حتى اكتمل البناء، وتركه ما بين  الحجر الأسود والركن الشامي، ثم جرفته السيول بمرور القرون، وهو الآن في  مكانه الذي هو الآن فيه، فلما أرادوا أن يحولوه اجتمعت كلمة العلماء أن  يبقى في مكانه كما تركه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإلا كان عند جدار  الكعبة.وكونه آية فإن إبراهيم لما كان واقفاً عليه قائماً ساخت قدماه فيه،  فأثر القدمين كما هو، وهذه آية.قال:  وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا  [آل  عمران:97]، ليس كالآن يسرقون، وأيام لا حكم إسلامي ولا ولاية ربانية عندما  كان العرب مشركون كافرون ألقى الله في قلوبهم ألا يسرق في الحرم سارق ولا  يفجر فاجر ولا يؤذي آذي، وهذا تدريب الله عز وجل، ووالله أن الرجل ليمر بمن  قتل أباه وهو في الكعبة وفي الحرم يلوي رأسه ولا ينظر إليه أبداً، فلهذا  قال بعض أهل العلم: هذه الجملة لفظها خبر، ومعناها إنشاء، وهي على  أصلها.نقول: وهذا أيام كان لا حكم إسلامي، فلما وجد الحكم الإسلامي كان يجب  أن يؤمّن كل من يدخل الحرم، فتقطع يد السارق ويقتل القاتل، ويبقى الحرم  آمناً تنام فيه وتضطجع في ليك ونهارك لا تخاف شيئاً، فيجب أن يكون هذا:   وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا  [آل عمران:97].                                                                  

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير** 
          قال: [ وفي المسجد الحرام دلائل واضحات منها مقام إبراهيم وهو  الحجر الذي كان يقوم عليه أثناء بناء البيت حيث بقي أثر قدميه عليه مع أنه  صخرة من الصخور ومنها زمزم ]، زمزم أعظم آية، وقد حفر أو أخرج ماءه بقدم  جبريل قال هكذا بعقبه ففار زمزم، وقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رحم  الله أم إسماعيل لو تركته لكان عيناً معيناً )، وتمضي القرون والآن ستة  آلاف سنة وزمزم كما هو، ودلوني على عين في أمريكا .. في بريطانيا .. في مصر  مضى عليه ستة آلاف سنة، لا وجود له.قال: [ والحِجر ]، أي: حِجر إسماعيل  فقد كان يسكن هناك عند الكعبة، حيث بنى البيت مع أبيه، وتزوج وأنجب، والآن  نطوف بالحجر، ولا نطوف داخل الحجر؛ لأنه ليس بالكعبة، فالحجر آية.قال: [  والصفا والمروة]، وهما آيتان تذكران بعهد هاجر وإسماعيل، وهي تطلب الماء  لابنها الرضيع وهو يتلوى من شدة العطش، فتعلو على المروة وعلى الصفا وتنادي  وتطالع فلا تجد شيئاً فتجري في الوادي وتعلو على المروة هكذا سبع مرات  وإذا بالهاتف يهتف وهي تقول: أسمعت .. أسمعت .. هل من مغيث؟ تنظر وإذا على  طفلها رجل قائم -هذا جبريل- فما إن دنت منه قليلاً حتى قال هكذا بعقبه  ففارت زمزم وذهب جبريل إلى السماء.قال: [ ومنها الأمن التام ]، وهذه أعظم  آية، [ لمن دخله فلا يخاف غير الله تعالى؛ إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ  كَانَ آمِنًا  [آل عمران:97]، ثم هذا الأمن له والعرب يعيشون في جاهلية  جهلاء والفوضى لا حد لها، ولكن الله جعل في قلوبهم حرمة الحرم وقدسيته  ووجوب أمن كل من يدخله؛ ليحجه أو يعتمره، وقوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى  النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا  [آل  عمران:97] ].والحج إن شاء الله ندرسه دراسة وافية، ويوزع عليكم الكتاب،  ودراسته ذات قيمة؛ لأن كل مسألة يذكر حكمها وحكمتها، ولا تجدونه في غير هذا  الكتاب.وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.  
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (29) 
الحلقة (170)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (35)


البيت الحرام هو أول بيت وضع للناس للتعبد فيه والطواف به، وقد كتب الله  على المستطيع من عباده حج هذا البيت، والواجب الإتيان بهذه الفريضة مرة في  العمر وما زاد فهو تطوع، ولا يجوز لمن ملك القدرة والاستطاعة على الحج ألا  يحج؛ لأنه بذلك يكون قد فرط في ركن عظيم من أركان الإسلام.                     

**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (كل الطعام كان حلاً لبني إسرائيل) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سابق عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ لنحظى بتلكم  البشرى التي جاءت على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عندهم  )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء؛ إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد انتهى بنا  الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الخمس، درسنا الأربع منها، وانتهينا إلى الآية  الخامسة.تلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ  كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا  بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَمَنِ افْتَرَى  عَلَى اللَّهِ الكَذِبَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ   *  قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ  وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ   *   فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ  آمِنًا وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ  سَبِيلًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل  عمران:93-97].نستمع إلى شرح هذه الآيات من الكتاب تكرارً لما سمعناه أمس  وعلمناه.                               

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين:  [ معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق في الحجاج مع أهل الكتاب ] اليهود والنصارى [  فقد قال يهود للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] وذلك أيام كانوا معه في المدينة  قالوا: [ كيف تدعي أنك على دين إبراهيم وتأكل ما هو محرم في دينه من لحوم  الإبل وألبانها؟ ] كذا قال اليهود في المدينة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كيف تدعي أنك على دين إبراهيم وملته وتأكل ما هو محرم في دين إبراهيم من  لحوم الإبل وألبانها، [ فرد الله تعالى على هذا الزعم الباطل الكاذب ] أي:  رد عليه [ بقوله:  كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا  [آل عمران:93] أي:  حلالاً لبني إسرائيل ]، وبنو إسرائيل من هم؟ قال: [ وهم ذرية يعقوب الملقب  بإسرائيل ] أي: بعبد الله القوي القدير، قال: [ ولم يكن هناك شيء محرم  عليهم في دين إبراهيم اللهم إلا ما حرم إسرائيل "يعقوب" على نفسه خاصة وهو  لحوم الإبل وألبانها، وذلك لنذر نذره وهو أنه مرض مرضاً آلمه ]، وقد علمنا  أنه عرق النسا، فلما آلمه هذا المرض في رجله، قال: [ فنذر لله تعالى: إن  شفاه الله ترك أحب الطعام والشراب إليه ]، أي: نذر لله نذراً إن شفاني ربي  أترك أحب الطعام إلي وأحب الشراب، وكان أحب الطعام إليه لحم الإبل، وأحب  الشراب إليه لبنها لبن الإبل.قال: [ وكانت لحوم الإبل وألبانها من أحب  الأطعمة والأشربة إليه فتركها لله تعالى، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  كُلُّ  الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ [آل  عمران:93] ]؛ لأن التوراة أنزلها الله على موسى، وبين موسى ويعقوب قرون  عدة.قال: [ إذ التوراة نزلت على موسى بعد إبراهيم ويعقوب بقرون عدة، فكيف  تدعون يا يهود أن إبراهيم كان لا يأكل لحوم الإبل ولا يشرب ألبانها؟! فأتوا  بالتوراة فاقرءوها؛ فسوف تجدون أن ما حرم الله تعالى على اليهود إنما كان  لظلمهم واعتدائهم، فحرم عليهم أنواعاً من الأطعمة وذلك بعد إبراهيم ويعقوب  بقرون طويلة ]. فهذه مظاهر الجهل في اليهود من جهة ومظاهر الكذب والخيانة  من جهة أخرى.ثم قال: [ قال تعالى في سورة النساء:  فَبِظُلْمٍ  ] أي: فبسبب  ظلم [مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا أي: اليهود  حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ [النساء:160]. وقال في سورة الأنعام:  وَعَلَى  الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ  وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا [الأنعام:146]. ولما  طولبوا بالإتيان بالتوراة وقراءتها بهتوا ولم يفعلوا، فقامت الحجة لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم، وقوله تعالى:  فَمَنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى  اللَّهِ الكَذِبَ [آل عمران:94]، بعد قيام الحجة بأن الله تعالى لم يحرم  على إبراهيم وعلى بني إسرائيل شيئاً من الطعام والشراب إلا بعد نزول  التوراة باستثناء ما حرم إسرائيل -أي: يعقوب- على نفسه من لحمان الإبل  وألبانها كما علمتم، فأولئك هم الظالمون لكذبهم على الله تعالى وعلى الناس،  ومن هنا أمر الله تعالى رسوله- محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يقول: صدق  الله فيما أخبر به رسوله ويخبر به وهو الحق من الله. إذاً: فاتبعوا يا معشر  اليهود ملة إبراهيم الحنيف الذي لم يكن أبداً من المشركين ] وها أنتم  مشركون -والعياذ بالله-.قال المؤلف: [ هذا ما تضمنته الآيات الثلاث.وأما  قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ  مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ [آل عمران:96]، فإنه متضمن الرد على  اليهود الذين قالوا: إن بيت المقدس هي أول قبلة شرع للناس استقبالها فلم  يعدل محمد وأصحابه عنها إلى استقبال الكعبة؟ ] قالوا هذا لا سيما لما ترك  بيت المقدس بعدما استقبلها سبعة عشر شهراً، قالوا: كيف هذا؟ وهي أول بيت  وضع للناس، وكذبوا.قال: [ وهي متأخرة الوجود في نظرهم وكذبهم، فأخبر تعالى  أن أول بيت وضع للناس هو الكعبة لا بيت المقدس ]، إي والله، بل الكعبة  بنتها الملائكة لآدم، وحجها نوح وهود وصالح والأنبياء قبل إبراهيم.قال: [  وأنه جعله مباركاً ] أي: البيت العتيق مباركاً [ يدوم بدوام الدنيا،  والبركة لا تفارقه، فكل من يلتمسها بزيارته وحجه والطواف به يجدها ويحظى  ويظفر بها، كما جعله هدىً للعالمين. فالمؤمنون يأتون حجاجاً وعمّاراً فتحصل  لهم بذلك أنواع من الهداية، والمصلون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها يستقبلونه  في صلاتهم، وفي ذلك من الهداية للحصول على الثواب وذكر الله والتقرب إليه  أكبر هداية. وقوله تعالى:  فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ [آل عمران:97] يريد في  المسجد الحرام دلائل واضحات منها: مقام إبراهيم وهو الحجر الذي كان يقوم  عليه أثناء بناء البيت حيث بقي أثر قدميه عليه مع أنه صخرة من الصخور ]  وإلى اليوم آيات، وبعض من يجامل ويراعي الملاحدة يقولون: كان طيناً وهل  الصخر يكون طيناً حتى تنزل فيه القدم؟والله ما كان إلا صخراً من جبل أبي  قبيس، ولكن لتدوم الآية إلى يوم القيامة فلما وقف عليها إبراهيم ارتسمت  قدماه على الصخرة إلى اليوم.ثم لو ما جاء الرسول صاحب المعجزات والآيات  وأقر هذا وصلى خلف المقام وتركه في مكانه فلك أن تقول: هذه اجتهادات وآراء،  لكن أما قال الله عز وجل:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مُصَلًّى [البقرة:125]، فهل معنى هذا أن المسجد ومكة كلها مقام إبراهيم؟  المراد من مقام إبراهيم الحجر الذي كان يقوم عليه وهو يزاول بناء البيت،  وسن هذا الرسول وبينه، فمن طاف بالبيت سبعة أشواط لا ينتهي طوافه إلا إذا  صلى خلف المقام كالمصلي يصلي الظهر أربع ركعات ولا تنتهي صلاته حتى يقول:  السلام عليكم، وكذلك الطائف يبقى طوافه معه حتى يصلي ركعتين خلف  المقام.قال: [ ومنها زمزم والحِجر والصفا والمروة وسائر المشاعر كلها آيات ]  أي: علامات على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته وتدبيره وعلى قدم هذا البيت  قدماً عجيباً من عهد آدم، فكيف يدعي اليهود أن بيت المقدس أولاً؟ والرسول  أخبر أن ما بين بناء الكعبة الذي بناه إبراهيم وبيت المقدس أربعين سنة.نعم  سليمان بن داود بنى المسجد الأقصى في عهد دولته وعظمته كما بنيناه نحن  وجدّدناه في عهد الإسلام، لكن أصل البناء وقع من إبراهيم، فإنه لما هاجر من  العراق نزل بالقدس، وولد له يعقوب.في القدس أين كان يصلي؟ وكيف نقول: هذا  بناه سليمان؟! وهذا بعض المفسرين من المعاصرين قالوا هذا الكلام.أما كان  إبراهيم يصلي؟! وأين كان يصلي؟ وماذ كان يستقبل؟إذاً: سليمان عليه السلام  جدد البناء ورفعه، هل المسجد النبوي على عهد الرسول كما هو الآن؟ فرق  كبير.قال: [ ومنها الأمن التام لمن دخله، فلا يخاف غير الله تعالى، قال  تعالى:  وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا [آل عمران:97]، ثم هذا الأمن له  والعرب كانوا يعيشون في جاهلية جهلاء وفوضى لا حد لها، ولكن الله جعل في  قلوبهم حرمة الحرم وقدسيته ووجوب أمن كل من يدخله ليحجه أو يعتمره ].الآن  إذا لم يكن لنا رجال أمن وحرس ومؤمنون قد لا يأمن الحاج ولا الزائر؛ لأن  الأمر أسنده الله إلينا وإلى الدولة المسلمة، وقبل أن لا يكون إسلام ولا  دولة ولا حكم، كان الله هو الذي يتولى الأمن، فوالله إن أحدهم ليمر بقاتل  أبيه في الحرم لا ينظر إليه بل يغمض عينيه ويمشي، ولو وجده خارج الحرم  لقتله، فهذه آيات تدل على علم الله وقدرته ورحمته ووجوده وحكمته.                                                                                                       

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا)              * * 
           قوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ  اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا  [آل عمران:97].الحج بفتح الحاء، والحِج  بكسرها، وأحسن ما تقول: هما قراءتان: قراءة نافع الحج بالفتح، وقراءة حفص  الحج بالكسر، والأصل فيهما لغتان: لغة أهل نجد ( الحِج )، وأهل الحجاز (  الحَج )؛ لأن الألسن تختلف بحسب المناطق، فهي بلد واحد ويختلف الناس في  النطق.إذاً: اقرأ الحَج والحِج ولا تتحرج، فالكل جائز وواسع، والقرآن نزل  على سبعة أحرف.وقوله:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:97]، هذه  الصيغة صيغة إلزام وإيجاب، وهي أعظم من صيغة: حجوا أو فرضنا عليكم الحج،  فهذه لله حق على عباده المؤمنين، وهي أبلغ من كلمة: حجوا أو ليحجن  أحدكم.فقوله:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ   أي: حق واجب.قوله: حِجُّ  الْبَيْتِ ، وهذا الحج مرة واحدة في العمر واجبة، وما عدا ذلك فهو فضل  كبير، ويكره للمؤمن أن يمضي عليه خمس سنوات ولا يحج، وقبل الخمس السنوات لا  بأس، وهناك في الروضة كأنكم تشاهدون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورجل  يقول له: ( أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟! فيسكت الرسول، أفي كل عام يا رسول  الله؟! ) فلا يريد الرسول أن يجيبه، وفي الثالثة يقول له: ( لو قلت: نعم  لوجبت، ولما استطعتم )، فلو كان الحج واجباً كل عام فلا تقدر أمة الإسلام  عليه؛ لأن الرسول يعرف أن الإسلام ليس في المدينة أو في الحجاز، بل سيبلغ  أقصى الشرق وأقصى الغرب فكيف سيأتي الناس يحجون؟! وحجاج المغرب فقط كانوا  يقضونها سنة ذهاباً وإياباً فكيف بمن في أقصى الشرق وأقصى الغرب.فالحج فرض  مرة واحدة في العمر، ولله حق واجب على الناس أن يحجوا بيت الله، فهو الذي  أمر ببنائها.ولكن هل الله في حاجة إلى بيت؟الجواب: ولهذا كانت الآية  الأخيرة قال تعالى:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ  [آل  عمران:97]، وإنما هذا البيت بناه لآدم وحواء لما اشتاقت نفسهما إلى الله  فقد كانا في الملكوت الأعلى مع الله يكلمهم ويسمعون كلامه، فنزلوا إلى هذا  العالم الهابط فانقطعت تلك الصلة فأصابتهما تلك الوحشة التي نحن نشكوها  الآن، والله يعلم.فبنى لهم هذا البيت ليزورانه ويطوفان به ويسألان الله  حاجاتهما وهما بين يديه، وبقي في ذرية آدم إذ هو للعالمين أبيضهم وأسودهم  وعربهم وعجمهم، أولهم وآخرهم إلى يوم القيامة.وقوله:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى  النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا   الاستطاعة  هنا بمعنى القدرة، تقول: أطاع الشيء واستطاعه قدر عليه، وتقول: لم يستطع  أي: لم يطعه فعجز، وأحسن ما تحفظون: أن الاستطاعة تتوقف على الزاد  والراحلة، ويتفرع عن الراحلة: أمن الطريق، فأنا عندي راحلة أركبها أو باخرة  أو سيارة، ولكن في الطريق موانع كحروب فحينئذ لا أستطيع، والأمن لا بد  منه، فإن كان يخاف على نفسه في الطريق لوجود لصوص ومجرمين أو قطاع طريق أو  ما إلى ذلك، فحينئذٍ ينتظر حتى يزول هذا الخوف.والزاد لا بد من طعام يأكله  ويشرب في طريقه، فقد يمشي شهرين .. ثلاثة وهو يحج، فكيف يأكل ويشرب، ولا بد  وأن يترك لأسرته ما يعيشون عليه في غيبته شهر أو شهرين مثلاً.ولفظ الزاد  والراحلة يشمل ويجمع كل ما يعوق عن الحج ويصرف عنه.والراحلة قد لا يحتاج  إليها المرء لكن لا بد أن يستطيع المشي، فإذا كان شيخاً كبيراً أو مريضاً  لا يقدر، أو ضعفت رجلاه فهو لا يستطيع وهذا معناه أنه ليس عنده راحلة يرحل  عليها.فقوله:  مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا   أي: الزاد والراحلة وما  يتطلبه ذلك من الأمن والقدرة، ومن هنا من كان عاجزاً لشلل في جسمه ومرض  أقعده فهو معفو عنه، وتجوز النيابة عنه فيحج عنه وليه أو قريبه، ولا بد من  أن يعطي نفقة لمن يحج عنه، أما إذا كان قادراً على المشي، وإنما أوعزه  المال أو الأمن فينتظر العام والأعوام حتى يفتح له المجال.                                                                 
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآيات: قوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى  النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا  [آل  عمران:97]، لما ذكر تعالى البيت الحرام وما فيه من بركات وهدايات وآيات  ألزم عباده المؤمنين به وبرسوله ألزمهم بحجه؛ ليحصل لهم الخير والبركة  والهداية ]، نعم قد يشعر العبد بعدم الحاجة إلى الهداية والبركة، لكن الله  لرحمته بأوليائه المؤمنين لما أودع بيته هذا الخير وهذا الكمال فرض على  أوليائه؛ حتى يظفروا ويفوزوا بهذه الخيرات والبركات؛ لأنه وليهم، والولي لا  يريد لوليه إلا خيره وكماله وسعادته، فليس الله في حاجة إلى هذا الحج وهو  في غنى كامل، ولكن لما أودع هذا البيت وهذا الحج من الهداية والبركات  والخيرات، ألزم أولياءه المؤمنين أن يحجوا، ما داموا قادرين على ذلك.قال: [  ففرضه بصيغة:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ ، وهي أبلغ صيغ الإيجاب ]، أي:  أبلغ من حج أو حجوا أو لتحجن.قال: [ واستثنى العاجزين عن حجه واعتماره ]،  والاعتمار: العمرة ومعناها الزيارة، قال: [ بسبب مرض أو خوف أو قلة نفقة  للركوب والإنفاق على النفس والأهل أيام السفر ].وعند شرح هذه الآية ذكر  الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا صاحب المنار عند اشتراط الأمن فقال: كان الأمن على عهد  الجاهلية بتدبير الله، فألقى الله في قلوبهم احترام هذا البيت وهذا الحرم  وتقديسه، كما ألقى في نفوسنا حب الطعام والشراب.كذلك على شركهم وجهلهم  وجاهليتهم فإذا علق أحدهم في كتفه أو في عنقه قشرة من قشور الحرم كان يمشي  من مكة إلى نجد إلى تبوك إلى اليمن فلا يخاف إلا الله.قال تعالى:  جَعَلَ  اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ  الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ [المائدة:97] فتسوق إبلك أو غنمك  للحرم هدية تهديها لله رب البيت ليطعمها أولياءه؛ وعلمها بعلامة تدل على  أنها مهداة للحرم. فيخرج القبائل وأولادهم وهم جياع يريدون الناقة أو الشاة  فيجدونها معلمة يقولون: امش.والخائف يأخذ من قشر شجر الحرم قطعة ويربطها  في عنقه ويمشي، وكل من يراه يقول: هذا للحرم، واقرءوا هذه الآية من سورة  المائدة آخر ما نزلت:  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ  قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  ومعنى (قياماً للناس): أن حياتهم متوقفة عليها قائمة  عليها، ومعنى (والشهر الحرام): إذا أعلن عن دخول القعدة أو الحجة أو محرم  أو صفر انتهت الحرب، والأمم المتحدة والله لا تستطيع ذلك، حتى سمي رجب برجب  الأصم، فلا تسمع قعقعة السلاح أبداً، وهذا من تدبير ربنا.وقد قلت لكم: لما  جاء الإسلام ودولته ورجاله أسند الله القضية إلى الحكام والمؤمنين، ولما  كان لا حاكم ولا دين ولا معرفة أسند هذا وألقاه في قلوب العرب، ولما جاءت  الدولة وجاء النظام والحكم ما وجد سراق ولصوص، وعهد السعودية فيه خير عظيم،  والله لا نظير له إلا في العصور الذهبية.وقال الشيخ رشيد رضا : أين الأمن  في هذه الديار على عهد الملك حسين ؟ وقال: ألف الشيخ أبو بكر خوقير رسالة  بين فيها التوسل الجاهلي، فأخذه حاكم مكة وولده بالسلاسل والأغلال وأدخلهما  السجن حتى مات ولده، وبقي الشيخ أبو بكر خوقير في السجن حتى أطلقه السلطان  عبد العزيز لما دخل مكة.كتب رسالة ضد الخرافات والشركيات؛ لتعرفوا لماذا  امتدت مدة الخرافة والشركيات في الأمة الإسلامية؛ لأن الحكام كانوا على تلك  الضلالات، فمن رفع صوته بالتوحيد قال: اسجنوه.أنا أحياناً أفكر: هذه  القرون التي شاعت فيها هذه الضلالات أين الحكام؟ يوجد علماء لم ما يستطيعون  وهم يشاهدون: القبور تعبد، والأشجار والأحجار؛ أين حكام المسلمين؟لأنهم  كانوا من هذا النوع.يدلك على هذا هذا الشيخ ألف رسالة فقط في بيان التوسل  الحق، ما هو بالقبور والصياح، فما كان من حاكم مكة الشريف إلا أن سجنه  وولده، ومات ولده في السجن معه من أجل رسالة.وبقي الشيخ حياً في السجن حتى  دخل عبد العزيز وحكم مكة وأطلق سراحه، وهذه تفيد طلبة العلم. فاحمدوا الله  عز وجل أن الناس الآن يدعون إلى الله وتوحيده في العالم الإسلامي بأسره،  وليس هناك من يضغط عليه أو يسكت وهو يدعو إلى التوحيد، الحمد لله!كذلك  الأمن الذي حصل في عهد هذه الدولة، وقد كان الحجاج من قبل أيام الخوف  يبتلعون الجواهر في بطونهم، حتى إذا تغوط أرسلها فخرجت وغسلها ويعودها إلى  بطنه أو كذا.ولا تفهم أننا تمدنا وتحضرنا، فوالله إنك لا تزال تجد من  السرقة والتلصص والإجرام العجب العجاب، وقد حدثني شاب قال لي: يا شيخ!  والله إن والدتي وأبي كانا يحجان كل عام لأجل السرقة، وقد بنيا من ذلك  عمارة ذات كذا وكذا.إذاً: ماذا تقولون؟الحمد لله، اللهم أبق هذا الظل  علينا؛ حتى لا نفتن في ديننا ودنيانا كما فتن آباؤنا وأجدادنا.أو تغضبون؟  لا تريدون السعودية؟ إذاً تأتيكم الدولة اليهودية؟نعم، من كفر نعمة الله  سلبها، فهذه سنة الله ماضية، والله العظيم! ما كفر عبد نعمة الله إلا سلبها  الله منه، فالمفروض أن يتعاون كل المؤمنين في الشرق والغرب على إبقاء هذه  البقية الباقية، فيدعمونها بطهارة أنفسهم وزكاة أرواحهم والصدق.لكنهم لا!  لا يريدون، في الداخل يفجرون لتسقط، وفي الخارج يكيدون ويمكرون لتسقط  وهكذا؛ فلهذا نبكي وما نفع البكاء.وهذا رشيد رضا يقول: أين الأمن الذي كان  في الجاهلية؟ فإن الشيخ أبا بكر خوقير ألف رسالة ينقض فيها التوسل الباطل  ويبين التوسل الحقيقي فسجن هو وابنه، حتى مات ولده في السجن من أجل رسالة،  فكيف إذاً لو دعا في الجماهير وقال: هذا شرك وباطل، وبقي في السجن حتى  أخرجه السلطان عبد العزيز لما حكم.قال المؤلف: [ وقوله تعالى في آخر الآية:   وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ [آل  عمران:97]].أي: أن من كفر الحج ولم يحج وأنكره فلا تفهم أن الله في حاجة  إليه! وبنينا البيت وما حجوا، فإنه غني عن العالمين. ولا يخطر ببالك أن  الله في حاجة إلى حج الناس وأفرضه عليه وألزمهم به:  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى  النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ [آل عمران:97] فتصبح للناس منة على الله لا، فإن  الله غني عن العالمين كلهم، كان ولم يكونوا، وحياتهم كلها بيده، فهو  موجدها، وهو معدمها، وأرزاقهم وكل ما لديهم هو من الله المنعم المتفضل  به.فإن الله غني عن العالمين. قال: [ فإنه خبر منه تعالى بأن من كفر بالله  ورسوله وحج بيته بعدما ذكر من الآيات والدلائل الواضحات؛ فإنه لا يضر إلا  نفسه، أما الله تعالى فلا يضره شيء، وكيف وهو القاهر فوق عباده، والغني  عنهم أجمعين؟! ].ومن هنا استنبط بعض الأصحاب كـعمر وعلي أن من قضى على الحج  ولم يحج استخفافاً وعدم مبالاة فإن شاء فليمت إن شاء يهودياً أو نصرانياً؛  أخذاً من نور الآية: وَمَنْ كَفَرَ أي: بالحج  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ  عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ [آل عمران:97] وكلمة كفر دالة على الكفر، لكن لا يحمل  إلا على شخص قدر واستطاع ولم يحج استهتاراً واستخفافاً، وعدم مبالاة، فهذا  معناه أن مرض الكفر في قلبه. فإن الله غني عن العالمين.معاشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! هل الحج واجب على الفور أو على التراخي؟الجواب: للعلماء قولان:  لكن الذي يعول عليه ويؤخذ به أن العبد إذا توفر لديه القدرة المالية  والبدنية فلا يحل له أن يؤخره، فلا نقول: على الفور بحيث لا بد، ولا نقول:  على التراخي، فنقول: من قدر عليه أي: استطاع أن يحج فليعجل وليحج، ومن كانت  هناك موانع فلينتظر حتى تزول بإذن الله تعالى.                                                                     

** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: ثبوت النسخ في الشرائع  الإلهية، إذ حرم الله تعالى على اليهود بعض ما كان حلاً لهم ]، أي: دلالة  على وجود نسخ في الشرائع:  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ  بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا  [البقرة:106] وإن وجد من اليهود من لا يقول بالنسخ فلا  قيمة لهم.والنسخ في الشرائع الإلهية ثابت، فما كان حراماً أو حلالاً مثلاً  على عهد إبراهيم أو يعقوب جاءت شريعة موسى فنسخه الله، وما كان حلالاً على  عهد عيسى جاء الإسلام ونسخه؛ لأن النسخ للأحكام يتوقف على معرفة المشرع  لحال المشرَّع لهم، ولظروفهم وما يترتب عليهم. ما هو لمجرد كذا، بل نظراً  إلى مصالح الناس يحل الله أشياء اليوم ويحرمها غداً بكتاب وشريعة.أما  الإسلام فلم يطرأ عليه نسخ قط بموت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ شرعه  الله للبشرية كلها؛ ولهذا لا يمكن أن يأتي زمان لا يتلاءم مع الصيام، أو لا  يتلاءم مع الزكاة، أو لا يتلاءم مع تحريم الزنا أو الربا، مستحيل!  [  ثانياً: إبطال دعوى اليهود أن إبراهيم كان محرماً عليه لحوم الإبل وألبانها  ]، رد الله هذا فقال لهم: هاتوا التوراة واقرءوا إن وجدتم.[ ثالثاً: تقرير  النبوة المحمدية بتحدي اليهود وعجزهم عن دفع الحق الذي جاء به محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم.رابعاً: البيت الحرام كان قبل بيت المقدس، وأن البيت الحرام  أول بيت وضع للتعبد بالطواف به ]، ولا يقبل أي صوت يدعي أن مكان كذا كان  قبل كذا وكذا.والآن يوجد عند الروافض بيت في كربلاء، يعتبرون زيارته أعظم  وأجل من زيارة الكعبة، فجعلوا الكعبة باطلة، ولا حرج؛ لأن من وضع لهم ذلك  سلخهم سلخاً من الإسلام، وكومهم أكواماً تأكلها النار، وهذا مسخ، ولعل يد  اليهود معهم.[ خامساً: مشروعية طلب البركة بزيارة البيت وحجه والطواف به  والتعبد حوله ]، فيمشي الرجل يصلي فرضه طلباً للبركة، وآخر يزور بيت المقدس  طلباً للبركة، ويعتمر أو يحج التماساً للبركة حيث وضعها الله عز وجل.ولا  حرج بزيارة البيت وحجه والطواف به والتعبد فيه، بل يجوز أن تزور عبداً  صالحاً وتجلس معه وتقول: نأخذ بركة تحصل لي! على الأقل من كلامه معك  وتوجيهه لك، فضلاً على أنك لا تسمع باطلاً ولا تشاهد منكراً، فتقضي الساعة  كلها حسنات.كذلك إذا جلست مع سيئ فإنك تكتسب الآثام، لأنه قد يقدم لك  شراباً حراماً أو طعاماً مسروقاً، فطلب البركة والتماسها مشروع في دين محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم.[ سادساً: وجوب الحج على الفور لمن لم يكن له مانع  يمنعه من ذلك ]. أما إذا كان أطفاله صغاراً، أو الزاد ما كمل، أو يخشى على  المزرعة أن تفسد إذا غاب عنها؛ فإذا ما كان هناك أي مانع أبداً فيجب أن  تحج، ولا تؤخر الحج.ومن الموانع كذلك أن أحد أبنائك قد مرض، أما إذا كان  ليس هناك مانع وهو في عافية كاملة، والنقود موجودة والطريق آمن فلا يؤخر  الحج، فإنه لا يدري قد يموت قبل العام المقبل.[سابعاً: الإشارة إلى كفر من  يترك الحج وهو قادر عليه، ولا مانع يمنعه منه غير عدم المبالاة ] وهنا نورد  هذه الآثار كما في الهامش.قال: [ الإجماع على أن الحج مرة واحدة في العمر؛  لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا، ولو قلت: نعم لوجبت، ولما استطعتم  )].قال: [ ذكر القرطبي عن مجاهد قوله: تفاخر المسلمون واليهود، فقالت  اليهود: بيت المقدس أفضل وأعظم من الكعبة؛ لأنه مهاجر الأنبياء في الأرض  المقدسة، وقال المسلمون: بل الكعبة أفضل؛ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية:   إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا [آل  عمران:96]].قال: [ وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه  قال: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أول مسجد وضع في الأرض. قال: (  المسجد الحرام. قلت: ثم أي؟ قال: المسجد الأقصى. قلت: كم بينهما؟ قال:  أربعون عاماً )] وهذه رواية مسلم ما هي رواية أبي فلان! أو سنن فلان. قال: [  ( أربعون عاماً، ثم جعلت الأرض مسجداً، فحيثما أدركتك الصلاة فصلِّ ) ]  فالأرض كلها مسجد.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                                  
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (30) 
الحلقة (171)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (36)


لما أرسل الله رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم برسالة الإسلام كفر به أهل   الكتاب وأعرضوا عن دعوته رغم علمهم بصدقه وتحقق بشارات كتبهم فيه، ولكن   حملهم الحسد على ذلك، وهم لم يكتفوا بذلك ولكنهم زادوا عليه بأن حاولوا صد   من آمن بالله عن دينه، لذلك فقد حذر الله عباده  المؤمنين أشد التحذير من   اتباع أهل الكتاب، لما في اتباعهم من النكوص عن الدين القويم إلى ظلمات   الكفر والضلال.                     

تفسير  قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور   أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في  هذه  الليلة ندرس كتاب ربنا عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله،  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا  بك يا  ولينا! إنه لا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم  السلام، وانتهى  بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان  الرجيم:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا تَعْمَلُونَ   *  قُلْ يَا  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  لِمَ تَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ  تَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا  وَأَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا  فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل  عمران:98-101].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات!تقدم لنا  ما بينه تعالى من شأن أهل الكتاب اليهود  والنصارى وبخاصة اليهود، إذ  زعموا أن بيت المقدس قد بني قبل الكعبة، وزعموا  أن إبراهيم عليه السلام لم  يبن البيت، وقالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنت تدعي أنك على ملة  إبراهيم وفي نفس الوقت لا تستقبل قبلته التي كان  يستقبلها! فرد الله تعالى  عليهم أباطيلهم رداً حاسماً، وها هو تعالى يوبخهم  ويبكتهم بهذه الآيات  الكريمة. ‏                                

  تنزه الله عن مخاطبة أهل الكتاب مباشرة                                                                                                     
                                يقول الله لرسوله:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ  [آل  عمران:98] فتنزه تعالى أن يخاطبهم، فما هم أهل لأن يقول  الله: يا أهل  الكتاب! وانظر لما أراد المؤمنين ناداهم باسمهم: يا أيها  الذين آمنوا! فما  أسند النداء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن  المؤمنين أولياء الله،  يحبهم ويحبونه، فناداهم: يا أيها الذين آمنوا!أما  اليهود فلبعدهم عن الله  وخبث نفوسهم، ولشرهم وطغيانهم وفسادهم ما ناداهم  بل أسند إلى رسوله أن  يناديهم.وهل تشعرون بهذا أم لا؟فالشخص إذا كان يعادي  آخر فإنه لا يكلمه، بل  يقول: كلمه أنت! واطلب منه كذا.قل يا رسولنا  والمبلغ عنا صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:98]  وهنا يعلم تعالى أنهم يعلمون،  وأنهم على علم بما جاء به رسول الله من الحق  والهدى، وأن الإسلام هو دين  الله وملة إبراهيم والأنبياء.                                                                       

 كفران أهل الكتاب بآيات الله                                                                                                    
                                يا أهل العلم والمعرفة!  لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:98] بعد علمكم ومعرفتكم، وعوامهم لا شأن  لهم، لكن  خواصهم وعلماؤهم يعرفون كما نعرف نحن، وقد حملهم على الكفر  والاستمرار عليه  والكيد للإسلام والمكر به وبأهله الحفاظ على مراكزهم  ومناصبهم، وعلى أملهم  البعيد في أن تعود مملكة إسرائيل ودولتهم وعزهم  وفخارهم. فهذه الحقيقة.  ووثقوا فيما سمعتم.وقوله:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:98] أي: ولو لم يكونوا  علماء فكيف يقال:  تكفرون، وتجحدون بعد العلم والمعرفة؟وآيات الله منها أن  هذا البيت العتيق  بناه إبراهيم وإسماعيل، وأنه قبلة العالم بأسره، وأنه  وجد قبل إبراهيم، وما  إبراهيم عليه السلام إلا جدد بناءه مع إسماعيل، وأن  بيت المقدس ما بني إلا  بعد أربعين سنة، فبنى إبراهيم الكعبة بأمر الله  تعالى، أو جدد بناءها، ثم  أمره أن يبني بيتاً في أرض فلسطين، فبنى بيت  المقدس، وإن جددها سليمان على  نمط عال وراقٍ، لكن إبراهيم بناها لما كان  يقيم هناك بعد هجرته من أرض  بابل.إذاً: قوله:  لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ   ومنها النعوت  والصفات التي في التوراة والإنجيل، وهي تقرر نبوة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  باسمه وبصفاته ونعوته، فجحدوها وأنكروها وأولوها  وحرفوها؛ حتى يبعدوا  العالم عن الإسلام، فلهذا بكتهم ووبخهم.                                                                       

  معنى قوله تعالى: (والله شهيد على ما تعملون)                                                                                                     
                                ثم قال:  وَاللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا  تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل  عمران:98] فهم يعملون المكر .. الكيد .. الدس .. الخديعة  .. التحريف ..  التأويل، وفي هذه الجملة التهديد لهم بالانتقام منهم،  وإنزال البلاء  والشقاء بهم وعليهم.فقوله:  وَاللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا  تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل  عمران:98] أي: من المكر والخداع والغش والتضليل.                                                                                                          

تفسير  قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
           قال تعالى:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ   أي: قل يا رسولنا   لهم، أما أنا فلا أناديهم ولا أكلمهم، فما هم أهل لأن يكلمهم الله عز وجل،   فقد هبطوا إلى الحضيض بالشرك والكفر والنفاق والخداع والتضليل.فقوله: قُلْ    أي: يا رسولنا!  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ   اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ  [آل عمران:99] به، فلم تصرفون المؤمنين من العرب ومن   أهل الكتاب؟ فإذا أسلم أنصاري أوسياً أو خزرجياً يأتون إلى بيته، ويأخذون   في فتنته، وإذا أسلم أحدهم عادوه وأعلنوا الحرب عليه، فلم تصدون عن سبيل   الله وتصرفون الناس عن طريق يسعد أهله السالكين له والقائمين عليه؟ فهذا   توبيخ وتأنيب وتبكيت.ثم قال:  تَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا  [آل عمران:99]أي:   تريدون سبيل الله معوجة، وسبيل الله مستقيمة لا تنتهي بالسالكين إلا إلى   رضا الله ودار السلام، فلم تطلبونها معوجة منحرفة، يقولون: نحن نعرف أنه   رسول، ولكن رسول العرب ما هو رسولنا نحن. فيصرفون إخوانهم عن الإسلام، وإلى   الآن ما زال حالهم هكذا.قال:  وَأَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ  [آل عمران:99] أي:   على ما تعلمونه من صحة هذه الدعوة، وصحة نبوة صاحبها وأنها دين الله الحق   الذي لا دين سواه.إذاً: خواصهم والله كانوا عالمين وعارفين، ومنعهم من   الدخول في الإسلام مراكزهم ومناصبهم، وحتى يبقوا في نظرهم شرف بني إسرائيل،   وحتى لا يذوبوا في الإسلام والمسلمين، أما عوامهم فإنهم يقودونهم   كالبهائم، فرؤساؤهم يحرفون يؤولون، ويفعلون ما شاءوا من أجل أن تبقى هذه   الزمرة اليهودية، لكن يقول تعالى بعد ذلك:  وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا   تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل عمران:99].إذاً أهل الكتاب يبغون سبيل الله معوجة   منحرفة، لا تقود إلى دار السلام وإلى رضا الله، فيحرفون شريعة الله،   ويريدونها معوجة لا مستقيمة، وأنتم شهداء على هذا الذي تعملونه وتعترفون   وتقرون به، والله ليعرفون أن محمداً رسول الله، وألا دين إلا الإسلام.ولا   تعجب! فقد وجد من المسلمين من غرته الحياة الدنيا، وهو يعرف الحق ويعدل   عنه، إلا أن هذه الطائفة والعياذ بالله تعالى واجهت رسول الله والمؤمنين.                                                                   
تفسير  قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقاً من الذين أوتوا الكتاب  ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
           ‏                                
  سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقاً من الذي  أوتوا الكتاب ...)                                                                                                     
                                قال تعالى في نداء آخر لنا:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ  رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ  يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل  عمران:100-101].هذه الآيات جاء في سبب نزولها أن شاس بن  قيس اليهودي وأحد  رجالات اليهود الماكرين، مر بمجموعة من الأوس والخزرج في  مكان ما وقد كانوا  نازلين فيه يتكلمون ويتحدثون، وكانوا مستبشرين فرحين  مسرورين بالإسلام  وبما هداهم الله إليه، فاغتاظ شاس اليهودي وتأسف وتحسر  كيف أن الأوس  والخزرج الذين كانوا يعيشون على عداء كامل وعداوة تامة  بينهم، كيف يتحدون  اليوم ويتعانقون ويتصافحون؟!وقد قامت حرب بعاث والتي  دامت أربعين سنة بين  القبيلتين الأوس والخزرج، وكان اليهود هم الذين  أشعلوا نارها، وهم الذين  فرقوا بين قبيلتين أصلهما واحد، وديارهما واحدة؛  وكل ذلك من أجل أن يجدوا  مكاناً يسودون فيه، ولو ترك الأوس والخزرج  متحابين متعاونين فلا مكان  لليهود، بل سيعيشون أذلاء هابطين، لكنهم أوقدوا  نار الفتنة بينهم، وأججوا  شعلة الحرب فيهم أربعين سنة بما يسمى حرب بعاث،  وكان الذي أوقد نار هذه  الفتنة هم اليهود؛ ليبقى لهم وجود!أما الآن فإن  أعداءنا من اليهود والنصارى  يظنون نفس الأمر أننا لو اتحدنا وأصبحت كلمتنا  واحدة فإنهم سيخسرون الشيء  الكثير، لكن فرقة المسلمين أوجدت لهم مكاناً  بينهم ينتفعون بها.وتبدأ القصة  من أن المدينة قبل الإسلام كان يسكنها  الأوس والخزرج، وأصلهما من اليمن،  بسبب ما حصل لسد مأرب فهربوا ونزلوا هنا  في المدينة، وبعضهم الآخر نزل في  الشام، وكان اليهود قد نزحوا من الشام  ونزلوا المدينة وخيبر وفدك وتيماء،  وقد هربوا من ضغط النصارى؛ إذ كان  النصارى يبغضون اليهود أشد من بغضنا نحن  لليهود، والعلة أنهم يعتقدون أن  اليهود قتلوا إلههم وصلبوه، والذي يعتقد أن  إنساناً قتل ربه لا يرضى عنه،  بل هو كافر، وفعلوا بهم العجب، فهرب اليهود  من بلاد الروم إلى بلاد العرب،  هذا من جهة.ومن جهة أخرى كان اليهود يتطلعون  إلى نبوة آخر الزمان وخاتم  الأنبياء؛ لما يجدون في التوراة والإنجيل من  البشارات الإلهية عن نبي آخر  الزمان، وأنه يخرج من جبال فاران، وأنه من ولد  إسماعيل، وهذه النعوت  موجودة عندهم. فنزحوا إلى هذه البلاد رجاء أن  يستقبلوا النبوة الجديدة،  وينضموا تحت رايتها، ويحققون أهداف بني  إسرائيل.فلما ظهر لهم أن الأمور  ليست في صالحهم شرقوا بريقهم، ووقفوا حرباً  ضد الرسالة الجديدة، ومن مظاهر  ذلك ما نحن بصدده.فقد مر شاس بن قيس  اليهودي الحَبر العالم بمجموعة من  الأوس والخزرج يتبادلون الحب والولاء  والطهر والصفاء فاغتاظ وتألم، فجاء  بيهودي وقال: اجلس بينهم وذكرهم بحرب  بعاث، وأنشد بعض الأشعار التي كانوا  ينشدونها لإثارة الحمية والحماس، فأنشد  الأوسيون والخزرجيون تلك الأشعار  التي فيها السب والشتم، وإذا بنار الفتنة  تتأجج، وقالوا: لن ننتهي إلا  بحرب! وتواعدوا بالحرة: غداً نلتقي هناك  بسيوفنا.وبالفعل خرجوا من الغد  بسلاحهم ورجالهم؛ لينتقم بعضهم من بعض،  وأُعلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بالحادثة؛ فخرج صلى الله عليه وسلم  ماشياً على قدميه، هو وبعض رجاله  من المهاجرين، فما إن شاهدهم حتى رفع صوته  صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلاً: (  أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم؟! أبدعوى  الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم؟! )  فما زال يكررها حتى سالت دموع القوم، وبكوا  وتعانقوا، وذهبت تلك الفتنة  إلى غير رجعة إلى يوم القيامة.فهاتان الآيتان  نزلتا في هذه القضية،  والعبرة -كما تقولون وتفهمون- بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص  السبب، فلنستمع نداء  الله لهم ولنا معهم.                                                                      

 نداء الرحمن لأهل الإيمان                                                                                                    
                                قال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [آل عمران:100]  لبيك اللهم لبيك! فقد نادانا، وإن نادى غيرنا فما نحن  بمؤمنين. والحمد  لله!وكل مؤمن ومؤمنة إذا سمع: يا أيها الذين آمنوا!  فليعطها أذنه وسمعه،  ولينتظر ما يقول ربه، وهذا عبد الله بن مسعود يقول:  إذا سمعت الله يقول: يا  أيها الذين آمنوا! فأعرها سمعك، فإنه خير تؤمر به،  أو شر تنهى عنه. فخذ  نصيبك يا عبد الله!ونداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان  سمعناها بآذاننا، وحفظناها  في صدورنا، وها نحن نطبقها حرفياً في حياتنا،  والحمد لله!وللأسف أن ملايين  المسلمين ما سمعوا أن الله ناداهم، ولا فهموا  أن الله يناديهم أبداً، وعلة  هذا الجهل، وعلة الجهل الإعراض عن كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فأقبلنا على الأغاني والملاهي والطبول  والمزامير والفكاهات والأحاجي  والقصص والخرافات والشركيات قروناً عديدة!  فكيف نعلم؟!وأسألكم بالله: أيوحى  إلينا وأنت لا تتعلم؟! وقد ختمت النبوة  بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فلا بد إذاً من طلب العلم، ولا بد من  معرفة ما أنزل الله وما شرع الله وما  أمر ونهى عنه الله، والجهل هو  محنتنا.                                                                       

  التحذير من طاعة فريق من أهل الكتاب                                                                                                     
                               قال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا    هذه نصيحة  إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ   [آل عمران:100]  وهنا يدخل النصارى، فإن تطيعوا فريقاً مختصاً، وهم أهل  المكر والخديعة  والتضليل والفتنة، والعياذ بالله  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] فلما أطاعوهم وخرجوا إلى الحرة  لولا أن الله  أنقذهم بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعادت الجاهلية من جديد؟  والرسول بأعلى  صوته يقول: ( أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم؟! ) أي: ما  مت بعد!وهنا  كررنا هذا القول مئات المرات والله شاهد، وقلنا: يا معشر  المؤمنين! أيها  المسئولون! يا آباء البنين اسمعوا! إنكم تضعون أبناءكم  بأيدي المعلمين من  أهل الكتاب! فيجلسون بين أيديهم السنوات فكيف يعودون  إليكم ربانيين مؤمنين  صالحين؟ أما تجب طاعة المعلم؟ بلى. تجب!وأنا إذا كان  معلمي يهودياً أو  نصرانياً، قساً أو حَبراً من الأحبار، فإني سأجلس بين  يديه يعلمني أربع  سنوات إلى خمس سنوات وينفث في نفسي روح الكفر؟!وللأسف أن  الوزارات في  العالم الإسلامي عرباً وعجماً يتولاها أولئك الخريجين، وخمسة  وسبعين في  المائة هم من خريجي جامعات أوروبا وروسيا والبلاد الشيوعية،  فهؤلاء الوزراء  في المال .. في الاقتصاد .. في الحرب .. في السلم .. في  كذا .. معصومون؟  كيف يتحركون؟ يتحركون بغير ما علموه وعرفوه؟الجواب: والله  إلا من عصم الله،  لا يتحركون إلا بما فهموه وعلموه، ومن هنا حقروا  الإسلام والمسلمين،  وأعرضوا عن كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وقالوا في أهله:  خرافيون ورجعيون وكذا وكذا.هذا هو السر، واسمع الحكيم  العليم يقول:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:100]، ومن يقول: لا يا رب! لا يردوننا؟ أيقول هذا  عاقل؟!والواقع  شاهد، فلم تعطلت شريعة الإسلام وأبعد القرآن وهجرت السنة،  وترك الحكم بكتاب  الله وسنة رسوله؟ لم؟ وما سبب ذلك؟والله إنه للجهل  المركب الذي تلقاه  أبناؤنا ورجالنا من معلميهم، سواء الذين يعلمونهم  الفيزياء أو الهندسة أو  الديمقراطية أو قل ما شئت، فينفثون فيهم سمومهم،  وإن أنفقوا عليهم الأموال  فلا ينفقونها ليتعلمون حب الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين، وكره الكفر  والكافرين.وهذه الآية عجب فكأنها نزلت الآن:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا   وما قال: إن تطيعوا  أهل الكتاب إنما  قال:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا   أي: مختصاً، وهم الذين  يثيرون الفتن  ويحرضون على الباطل والشر من أجل هبوط هذه الأمة وعدم صعودها  ورقيها، وقد  أطعناهم والواقع شاهد، فلِمَ يستقل الإقليم ولا يطالب  السلطان عبد العزيز  بأن يبعث لهم قضاة ورجالاً يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن  المنكر؟ بل ما إن  يستقل حتى يعلن عن دولته وقانونه بعيداً عن الإسلام  والمسلمين!أعيد القول  وسوف تسألون يوم القيامة: من أوجد دولة عبد العزيز  ؟الضلال الذين يكرهون  التوحيد يقولون: بريطانيا!والله ما أوجدها إلا الله،  وتعلموا هذا إن كنتم  تعقلون، فلما خفتت أنوار الإسلام، ووضع الغرب قدميه  العفنتين على صدور  المسلمين من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، فالعرب والعجم  الكل تحت أقدام  الاستعمار، وصفق اليهود والنصارى والضلال والغافلون، فما  بقي للإسلام شأن  لا قرآن ولا سنة ولا دعوة، فأيس الناس كيف يعود القرآن  يحكم من جديد؟ فجاء  الله عز وجل بهذه الدولة، وأسباب مجيئها ليست بشيء،  ولكن الله أراد، وحكم  عبد العزيز بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، والعالم يشاهد  وينظر، والجاهلون يصفقون للعالمين، والعالمون يكرهون  التوحيد والإسلام  والمسلمين! وشاهدوا بأم أعينهم الأمن الذي تحقق في هذه  البلاد من أقصاها  إلى أقصاها، وشاهدوا الطهر والصفاء اللذين تحققا بحكم  الله عز وجل، ولا  ينكر هذا إلا مغرض أو جاهل مسحور يتكلم بما لا  يعلم.فظهرت آيات الله، وأخذ  الله عز وجل يحرر المسلمين بعد أن أذاقهم مر  العذاب بالهون والدون لفسقهم  وفجورهم وجهلهم وإعراضهم عن الله.وأول إقليم  تحرر وقد عاصرناهم إقليماً بعد  إقليم، وكان الواجب على أهل ذلك الإقليم ما  إن تسلموا زمام الحكم وخرجت  فرنسا أو إيطاليا أو بريطانيا كان الواجب أن  يرسلوا وفداً إلى عبد العزيز  أو من خلفه، ويقولون: هذا الإقليم استقل  وتحرر، وهذه مفاتيحه فعين والياً  عاماً، فهذا إقليم من أقاليم الدولة  الإسلامية، وابعث قضاة يطبقون قال الله  قال رسول الله، ويبقى البلد له  خيراته وبركاته، ولكن تطبق فيه شريعة الله،  فيؤمر فيه بالمعروف وينهى فيه  عن المنكر، وتجبى فيه الزكوات، وتقام فيه  الصلاة إجبارياً، وتغلق أبواب  المخامر، وتدمر المصانع، والحمد لله ستتسع  رقعة البلاد الإسلامية، فينتقل  إلى الإقليم الثاني والثالث والرابع  والخامس، فمن ثم تكون الخلافة  الإسلامية قائمة، وأمة الإسلام أمة واحدة،  وأمرهم واحد.لكن لم أعرض  المسلمون عن هذا؟خوفاً من الله!والآن يبكون  ويبكون، وماذا يجدي البكاء فقد  مزقتنا خلافتنا بأيدينا، وأعرضنا عنها.ونعود  إلى:  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] فأكثر  الوزراء والمسئولون في  الدول العربية والإسلامية بعد استقلالها وأيام  استقلالها هل هم بدو من  أصحاب الكتاتيب؟ من حفاظ القرآن؟!إن حفظة القرآن  يقرءونه على الموتى، ولا  وظيفة ولا مال، والله العظيم! أما الذين ساسوا  وقادوا البلاد فهم خريجو  جامعات بريطانيا وفرنسا وأمريكا وروسيا.إذاً: ماذا  ترجون من هؤلاء والله  يقول:  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   [آل عمران:100] صدق  الله العظيم.أما تبكون على المسلمين وأمورهم؟ أين  الإسلام؟و( من لم يهتم  بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم )! وها نحن نشاهد الفتن  تنتقل من بلد إلى بلد  والمسلمون يحترقون.                                                                                                        
تفسير  قوله تعالى: (وكيف تكفرون وأنتم تتلى عليكم آيات الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
           ‏                                
  العجب من ظهور الكفر بين المسلمين مع وجود تلاوة القرآن ووجود الرسول                                                                                                      
                                يقول تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل  عمران:101] يا  للعجب! بعدما قرر الله يقيناً أننا إذا أطعنا هذا الفريق من  خبرائهم  وعلمائهم وساستهم، لأننا جهلة وهم عالمون، وأخذنا نقلدهم ونمشي  وراءهم؛  يردوننا كافرين! تعجب الرحمن لنتعجب نحن:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ    والحال  أنكم  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ   [آل  عمران:101].وقضية شاس اليهودي تتناول هذا اللفظ، ولكنها انتهت، ووقف  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونوره يلوح فعادوا إلى الله، لكن يبقى هذا  الحكم:   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ   فمن أين يأتيكم الكفر أو يدخل عليكم أو  يفسد  قلوبكم والحال أنكم  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ   رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]؟وقد بينا مئات المرات في هذا المسجد المبارك،   وما بلغنا أن مؤمناً نقل مثل هذا أو تكلم به، لا في بيته ولا مع جلسائه،   وإن تكلم يقولون له: خيالات، هذا خيال فقط ولا حقيقة له!ومعنى الآية أنه لا   يتأتى الكفر لنا ولا يدخل قلوبنا ما دام القرآن يقرئ علينا ويفسر لنا   ويبين لنا، وسنة رسوله تشرح وتبين وتقودنا! فإن نحن اعتزلنا وبعدنا عن   الكتاب والسنة فلا محال من الكفر، فالمناعة انتهت!                                                                       

  التحذير من ابتعاث أبناء المسلمين إلى بلاد الكفر دون قيود وشروط                                                                                                      
                                قلت مئات المرات: المفروض أننا لو ابتعثنا  عدداً من  أبنائنا يدرسون في روسيا أو أمريكا أو بريطانيا، فيجب أن نؤجر  لهم منزلاً  خاصاً بهم، وأن نجعل فيه مصلى يصلون فيه، وأن نبعث معهم  عالمَين ربانيين  بالكتاب والسنة، فيدرسون في الكليات ثم يعودون إلى مقرهم  النوراني فيتلقون  الكتاب والحكمة ويتهجدون ويعبدون الله، ويعودون إلى  كلياتهم وكلهم نور  فيغمر ذلك المربي أو المعلم، وقد يدخل في رحمة الله  والإسلام من كلمة  يسمعها من مؤمن من هؤلاء المؤمنين!أما أن نبعثهم ونرمي  بهم في أحضان  العواهر!وقد نددنا بتلك الإعلانات والتي فيها: وانتهت العطلة  الصيفية: فمن  يبعث ولده إلى بريطانيا ليتعلم أربعين يوماً اللغة  البريطانية، وينزلونهم  في أسرة من العواهر الكفار!فكيف يعودون أسألكم  بالله؟!وصرخنا وبكينا وقلنا:  هذا موت .. هذا دمار، كيف تبعث ابنك أربعين  يوماً في العطلة ليعيش مع  العواهر؟! أستغفر الله! وهل الكافرات مصونات  عفيفات؟!إنه شاب من شبيبة  الإسلام ترميه بين أحضان الفتيات فكيف يسلم من  الفجور؟ وهذا الواقع الذي  نصرخ منه له أسبابه، ومن ذلك أن المسلمين لما  استقلوا ما عرفوا الله،  فكرهوه وكرهوا دينه وملته، وتغنوا بالاشتراكية  والديمقراطية وأعرضوا عن  الإسلام، وبعثوا أولادهم يتعلمون الكفر أحبوا أم  كرهوا.وبهذه الأذن سمعت في  فرنسا مسئولاً في سفارة من السفارات يقول: لما  يقولون: إلى متى هذا الحجاب  وهذا كذا؟ قال: نقول لهم: ما هي إلا أوقات  فقط، ولا بد من التدريج. ففهمت  أنهم يريدون مسخنا ولكن بالتدريج وليس  بالقوة! فالحجاب ليس بممنوع، لكن  شيئاً فشيئاً.وماذا عسانا أن نقول والله  ينادينا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:100-101] ماذا تقولون في  هذه الآية: جديدة أم قديمة؟ولما سمع إخواننا  من الجن آيات كهذه قالوا:   إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  [الجن:1].  ولكننا كالأموات.هل فسرت  هذه الآية في العالم الإسلامي؟وهل بلغكم أنهم  يبعثون مع طلابهم أئمة  يربونهم؟والله لو فعلوا هذه النظرية وقد قلناها من  عشرات السنين؛ لصار  مركز الطلاب مركزاً للدعوة الإسلامية! فيؤذنون فيه  والنصارى يسمعون ثم  يأتون يسألون العالِم: ما هذا الإسلام؟كما قد قررنا  وقلنا: ينبغي للمسلمين  إذا دخلوا إلى مبنى الأمم المتحدة أن يدخلوا  بعمائمهم وطرابيشهم، لا أن  يدخلوا كاليهود والنصارى، وأين المسلم؟!فلما  يدخلون مبنى الأمم المتحدة أو  مجلس الأمن بالمشلح أو العمامة يقولون: من  هذا؟ فيقال لهم: هذا مسلم!  فيقولون: وما مسلم؟ فهو ما سمع بالإسلام. ثم  يقال له: إن كنت تريد أن تسمع  عن الإسلام فامش وراءه، فهو نازل في الفندق  الفلاني فيعلمك!فبالزي فقط  ندعو إلى الإسلام! لكن للأسف الشديد حتى الزي لا  يوجد.كذلك المسلمة لو  سافرت للضرورة معك! فلا تنزع عنها الحجاب من  الطيارة، بل دعها تسافر  محتجبة حتى يقولوا: ماذا هذا؟ فيقال لهم: هذا  الإسلام، فيقول: ما هذا  الإسلام؟ فيسألون أهله ويبدءون يتساءلون.لكن لا،  أكثرنا يقول: لا نريد أن  نعرف أننا مسلمون.فجحدنا الإسلام، وعلة هذا الجهل،  ليس الجهل بالفيزياء أو  بالتقنية، إنما الجهل بالله ومحابه ومكارهه، وما  أعد لأوليائه وما هيأ  لأعدائه.                                                                      

  طريق عودة المسلمين إلى دينهم وعزهم                                                                                                     
                                إن قال قائل: لا تلمنا يا شيخ! هذا هو  واقعنا، نحن ما  ربينا في حجور الصالحين، وقد مضت علينا قرون ونحن نعيش في  الخرافة والشرك  والجهل، ثم انتكسنا انتكاسة أخرى، فتعلمنا من اليهود  والنصارى وتحضرنا  بحضارتهم وسلكنا سبيلهم، فكيف نعود؟فأقول لهم: يقول الله  تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ  رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101] فهيا نعود!يقول: صعب يا شيخ!  أن نعود.أقول:  والله إنها لأسهل من أن تشرب كأس لبن، لأن ولاية الله من  يقاومها؟ من يقهر  الله أو يذل أولياءه؟فإن قال قائل: ما هو الطريق السهل  الميسر؟أقول: الطريق  السهل أن أهل القرية العربية والأعجمية وسكانها ألف  .. ألفان .. ثلاثة  آلاف نسمة يقولون: هيا نعود إلى الإسلام من جديد! فنعود  بسم الله، ويبدأ  إمامهم على المنبر يوم الجمعة يقول لهم: أبناءنا  إخواننا! هي نأخذ على  أنفسنا عهداً لله أننا لا نغيب عن بيت ربنا كل يوم  من المغرب إلى العشاء،  فإذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب نغلق باب التجارة إن  كنا تجاراً، ونرمي المسحاة  من أيدينا إن كنا فلاحين، والمطرقة إن كنا  حدادين، ونتوضأ ونأتي بنسائنا  وأطفالنا إلى المسجد بيت الرب، فيجلس النساء  وراء الستارة، ومكبر الصوت  بينهن، والأطفال دونهن في صفوف عجيبة  كالملائكة، والفحول أمامهم، ويصلون  المغرب، ثم يجلس لهم عالم بالكتاب  والسنة، فقط يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة،  ويأخذون في التلقي يوماً بعد  يوم.وكذلك هو حال أهل الأحياء في المدن يوم  الجمعة يقول لهم خطيبهم: معاشر  المستمعين! من اليوم لا يتخلفن رجل ولا  امرأة عن صلاة المغرب والعشاء في  مسجدنا هذا؛ لنتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، وفي  صدق يقبلون على المسجد، ويتلقون  ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً، كما قد مثلنا هذا  وجربناه في كتاب المسجد ففيه  ثلاثمائة وستين آية وحديثاً، ونظل على ذلك سنة  كاملة ونحن نمرن المسلمين  على هذا، ولا حركة أبداً.فإن سأل سائل: ماذا  ينتج كل هذا؟الجواب: والله إن  النتيجة لهي أن يسود الحب والولاء والأخوة  والصفاء، وينتهي الغش والخداع  والكذب والنفاق والإسراف والتكالب على  الدنيا، وتصبح القرية أو الحي  كالملائكة، فلا جوع ولا فقر ولا خوف ولا  بلاء، والله ليفيضن المال، حتى إن  من راتبه عشرة آلاف يبحث كيف ينفقها.إذاً  فلم لا نقبل على هذا ويصبح  مذهبنا واحداً؛ فلا حنفي ولا حنبلي ولا مالكي  ولا زيدي ولا أباضي، بل  مسلمون، قال الله وقال رسوله، وفي قريتهم أو في  حيهم، في بيوت الله طول  العام، ساعة ونصف فقط أو ساعتين، والله لا منقذ  لأمة الإسلام وقد هبطت إلا  هذا، إلا أن تعود إلى الكتاب والسنة بهذه  الطريقة.فإن قلتم: هذا أمر صعب،  فلم تقولون: وليس هناك إلا الجهاد أو  الديمقراطية أو يقتل بعضنا بعضاً؟يا  أبنائي! هناك نيران مشتعلة في الجزائر  لها أربع سنوات وستنتقل من بلد إلى  بلد، ولا يطفئها إلا الله، ولا تطفأ إلا  بالإيمان الصحيح والعودة  الربانية.  

  الاعتصام بالله بوابة الهداية                                                                                                     
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ  فَقَدْ هُدِيَ  إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل عمران:101] ألا وهو الطريق  الموصل إلى  الجنة دار السلام.لكن كيف يعتصم بالله؟ الجواب: يستمسك بحبل  الله النازل من  السماء.وما هو حبل الله؟ حبل الله هو القرآن الكريم، كتاب  الله عز  وجل.والله تعالى أسأل أن يهدينا والمؤمنين إلى أن نعود إلى ربنا،  فتنشرح  صدورنا وتطيب نفوسنا، ونجد لذة الأنس بذكر ربنا. فاللهم حقق لنا  ذلك، إنك  ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.                                                                                                   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (31) 
الحلقة (172)

تفسير سورة آل عمران (41)

تقوى الله عز وجل طريق كل خير، والتقوى تحمل المؤمنين على طاعة أوامر الله  عز وجل، ومما أمر الله به عباده المؤمنين أن يعتصموا بحبله المتين، وهو دين  الله القويم، وحذرهم سبحانه وتعالى من التفرق والاختلاف، فالاختلاف سبب كل  شر، والتفرق ضعف وهوان، وما أوتي المسلمون إلا من هذا الباب.                      

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة. من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في مثل هذه  الليلة ندرس كتاب ربنا عز وجل؛ راجين من ربنا عز وجل أن يهبنا ذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله في من عنده ). فحقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما  زلنا مع هذه الآيات، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا  تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ  اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ  فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ  مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:102-103].وهذا النداء مسبوق  بآخر وهو موضوع درسنا البارحة، وتلاوة الآيات:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ  يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل  عمران:100-101]. ‏ خلاصة هذا النداء هو أن الله نادانا بعنوان الإيمان؛  لأننا أحياء، نسمع ونفهم ونقدر على أن نعمل أو نترك، وتشريفاً لنا ما قال  لرسوله: قل يا أيها الذين آمنوا! بل تولى نداءنا مباشرة بنفسه، بخلاف أهل  الكتاب قال: قل يا أهل الكتاب! فتنزه الله أن يناديهم! فما هم أهل لذلك، لا  سيما عندما يذكر فظائعهم وخسرانهم وأباطيلهم.                                

 خطورة طاعة أهل الكتاب                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] والله العظيم المخبر هو الله،  الذي يقلب القلوب، والذي غرز الغرائز، وطبع الطبائع، وسن السنن، ووضع  النواميس والقوانين، أيخبر ويخطئ؟! لا والله ما كان.فما من مسلم يطيع جماعة  من أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى الذين لا هم لها إلا تكفيرنا وإبعادنا  عن نور الله ورحمته، فما يطيعها أحد إلا وقع في شَرَك الكفر والعياذ  بالله.وقد سمعتم وقلت لكم: هناك خطأ وقعت فيه أمة الإسلام وهي لا تدري، فقد  بعثت بأبنائها وشبيبتها -ومع الأسف وبناتها أيضاً في بعض البلاد- ووضعتهم  بين أيدي الماكرين من علماء أهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى، فيدرسون السنين  العديدة الأربع والست والسبع والثمان سنين.أسألكم بالله: ألا يفرغون فيهم  باطلهم؟! ويملئون قلوبهم بشرِّهم وكفرهم؟وتجلت الحقيقة وقلنا: إن أكثر من  تولى حكم المسلمين من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا هم خريجو تلك الجامعات،  فتجدونهم في وزارة المال .. في وزارة العدل .. في وزارة التعليم .. في  وزارة كذا وكذا، وهم قد حشوا وملئوا ببغض الإسلام وكرهه!ثم يقودون أمتهم  بحسب ما في قلوبهم، والله إن منهم من يجامل المسلمين مجاملة، وهو لا يثق  فيهم ولا يعد نفسه منهم، بل فوقهم، بل يصفونهم بأنهم رجعيين .. متخلفين ..  جهال! لأنهم ليسوا كمشايخهم في أوروبا وأمريكا! وأحلف لكم بالله: والله إن  إبعاد المسلمين عن دينهم بعد أن استقلوا عمن استعمرهم لمحنة جاءتهم من  مسئولين درسوا عند الكافرين، وأشبعوا بمفاهيمهم وعلوم معارفهم، فعز عليهم  أن يصلوا أو يدعوا إلى الصلاة! وإذا ما رأيتم فسوف تسمعون بهذا في قبوركم  قبل النشر والحشر، وتنكشف الحقائق.فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! ماذا تريد  منا؟الجواب: كان المفروض بنا عندما نبعث بعثة من أبنائنا إلى روسيا .. إلى  الصين .. إلى أمريكا .. إلى اليابان .. إلى أوروبا؛ ليتعلموا الصناعة  والتقنية وما نحن في حاجة إليه؛ أن نبعث معهم علماء شرعيين، ونلزمهم  بطاعتهم إلزاماً، ونعد لهم سكناً خاصاً على حسابنا نحن المسئولين بالدولة.  فيتحول ذلك المركز إلى إشعاعات نورانية! ويعودون من كلياتهم وتمارينهم  ليركعوا ويسجدوا بين يدي ربهم، ويدرسوا الكتاب والسنة، فتغمر تلك البلاد  أنوارهم، ويدخل الناس في الإسلام معهم، لكن مع الأسف يبعثونهم ويضعونهم بين  يدي أعداء الله ورسوله، فكيف يسلمون؟! نعم قد يسلم واحد، لكن العبرة  بالأكثرية لا بالأقلية.فهل إذا وضعوا لهم مركزاً خاصاً يتعلمون فيه الهدى  ويعبدون الله يأمنون؟إي والله! أما قال تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101] فيتعلمون في الصباح من أساتذة الكفر المضطرين إلى التعلم عنهم  هذه الماديات، ويعودون في الليل ليبيتوا ركعاً سجداً، يتلى عليهم كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وهذا ما دل عليه كلام ربنا:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  [آل عمران:100] كالخبراء ..  المعلمون .. المستشارون .. الفنيون .. السياسيون، وما قال: إن تطيعوا الذين  أوتوا الكتاب، لا! سبحان الله العظيم! إنما قال:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا    خاصاً هيئ للفتنة ونشرها  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   [آل عمران:100].                                                                      

 العجب من ظهور الكفر مع تلاوة القرآن وتعليم السنة                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال في صورة تعجب:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ   بعد إيمانكم  وأنوار قلوبكم، كيف والحال أنكم  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]؟!دعنا من تلاميذنا في الخارج، ونعود  إلى ديارنا في الداخل، وكيف زاغت قلوبنا، وضلت فهومنا، وتهنا في متاهات  الشرك والباطل والفسق والفجور؟ ألكوننا تتلى علينا آيات الله وفينا رسوله؟  لا والله! إنما لأننا بعدنا كل البعد عن تلاوة كتاب الله وهداية رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.ومن يمنعنا أن نزل ونسقط؟ ومن يمنعنا أن نضل ونتيه  ونفجر؟أين المناعة؟فالقرآن نقرؤه على الموتى فقط، فإذا مات ميت نقرأ عليه  القرآن في المقبرة أو في بيته؛ من أجل أن نأكل الرز واللحم.وقالت علماء  الزمان: من فسر القرآن الكريم وأصاب فقد أخطأ، أي: حرام أن تفسر كلام الله،  فإنك تهلك، وإن أخطأ فقد كفر، فألجمونا بلجامهم وأسكتونا وقطعوا  أنفاسنا.فقلنا لهم: وماذا نفعل بالقرآن؟!قالوا: اقرءوه على الموتى.معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات!ثبت عندنا يقيناً في بلاد استعمرتها فرنسا، وفي إقليم  من أقاليمها، وقد جاء حاكم عام يقود تلك المنطقة من فرنسا، فأخذ يتجول في  المدينة، فوقف على كتاتيب الطلاب في المساجد يتعلمون القرآن؟ فعجب ذلكم  الفرنسي وكاد يغمى عليه أن المدارس مفتوحة ووزارة المال تنفق ومع ذلك وجدت  هذه الكتاتيب؟ فلا معنى لهذا، أغلقوها، فليست فرنسا في حاجة إلى هذه  الكتاتيب على الأرض، إنما عليها أن تنشئ المدارس وتبعث بالمعلمين. وصدر  الأمر بإغلاق الكتاتيب، فألهم الله تعالى مؤمناً وقال: يا مسيو! لا معنى  لإغلاقك هذه الكتاتيب وسد أبوابها، فهذه الكتاتيب تعلم القرآن من أجل أن  يقرءوه على الموتى، فقط على الموتى؟ فقال: على الموتى فقط، أما الأحياء فلا  يفهمون ولا يقرءون. قال: إذاً: خلهم يقرءون، والله العظيم!فإذاً هبطنا فمن  يرفعنا؟ وهل من رافعة؟الآن الرافعات ملأت ديارنا تحمل الإسمنت إلى الطابق  العاشر، وقد كنا نتحدث عن الرافعة فلا يفهمنا إخواننا، إلا الذين ينزلون  الموانئ والمراسي، ويشاهدون الرافعة تأخذ السيارة من السفينة وتضعها في  الأرض، أو تأخذ الطن من الأرض وتضعه في السفينة.الآن الرافعة معروفة فهي  ترفع من كان على الأرض إلى عنان السماء، وعندنا رافعة حرمها البشر بكيد  الكائدين ومكر الماكرين من فريق من أهل الكتاب، وهذه الرافعة تتجلى لنا  قوتها وسلطانها وقدرتها على الرفع، فقد رفعت العرب الذين كانوا كالبهائم في  الأرض، فالأحباش مستعمرون اليمن، والنصارى مستعمرون الشمال، والمجوس  محتلون الشرق، وليس هناك إلا هذه البقية في الحرمين فقد حماها الله،  فرفعتهم هذه الرافعة خمسة وعشرين سنة وصاروا سادة العالم وأئمة البشرية.ما  هذه الرافعة؟إنه القرآن الكريم. واقرءوا لذلك قول الله عز وجل من سورة  الأعراف:  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا  فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ   *   وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ  وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ  يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ  [الأعراف:175-176] لا إله إلا الله!  هذا قرآن أم ماذا؟فقوله: وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ  أي: يا رسولنا!  نَبَأَ  الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا   كالحية لما تنسلخ من  ثوبها، وتتركه حنش أبيض. فقوله:  آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ مِنْهَا    أي: حولوها إلى الرفوف، وإلى القبور يقرءونها فقط، وليس هناك من يقول بها  أو يعمل بها أو يتعظ بها أو يهدي بها.إذاً: ففقدنا الحصانة والمناعة،  والمناعة كانت في القرآن، فلما انسلخ منه وتركه على الرفوف جرى الشيطان  وراءه، إذ لا حصانة ولا مناعة؛ فأدركه  فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ   [الأعراف:175]، والغي لفظ يكاد يتقيأ منه الإنسان، وأهله هم الغاوون أي:  الفاسدون الأخباث الهابطون.ثم يقول تعالى:  وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ  بِهَا  [الأعراف:176]، ما قال: لرفعناه بأيدينا أو بملائكتنا، قال:   لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا   أي: بالآيات، إذ هي الرافعة للبشرية من سقوطها في  أوضار الذنوب والآثام، وأوساخ الدنيا والجرائم والموبقات.فليست الرافعة  معاشر الأبناء في الاشتراكية أو الديمقراطية.إنه
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (32) 
الحلقة (173)
**تفسير سورة آل عمران  (37)* *
لما أن بعث الله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإسلام، وأنزل عليه القرآن،  كان ذلك مؤذناً بسقوط الممالك القائمة على الوثنية والديانات المحرفة،  فسقطت دولة فارس ودولة الروم وشتت الله شمل يهود، ومنذ ذلك الحين وهذا  الثالوث الأسود لا يدخر وسعاً في حرب الإسلام، ومحاولة انتزاع سبب قوة  المسلمين من صدورهم، ألا وهو كتاب الله العظيم القرآن الكريم.                     

**تسمية القرآن بالروح                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن الكريم،  وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات من سورة آل عمران، وتلاوة الآيات  المباركات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ  يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا  تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ  اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ  فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ  مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:100-103].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهان السامعين وخاصة أن من  بينهم زواراً وحجاجاً ما كانوا قد سمعوا ولا علموا ما درسناه في الأيام  السابقة.أقول: القرآن الكريم سماه الله منزله بالروح في ثلاث آيات، فالله  تعالى خالقنا ورازقنا وموجد العوالم كلها سمى القرآن الكريم الروح.وهل يوجد  حيوان بدون روح؟ وهل توجد حياة في كائن بدون روح؟الجواب: والله ما كان،  ولنستمع إلى الآية التي فيها تسمية القرآن بالروح؛ فقد جاء من سورة الشورى  قول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا   [الشورى:52]، أي: وكذلك أوحينا إليك يا رسولنا روحاً من أمرنا،  وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   [الشورى:52]، فسماه روحاً ونوراً. وقال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]، فالقرآن الكريم  روح ونور.أسألكم بالله: هل توجد حياة بدون روح؟الجواب: لا.وأسألكم بالله:  هل الماشي في الظلمات يهتدي إلى مراده بدون نور؟الجواب: لا، ولنحفظ إن  القرآن روح ولا حياة بدونه، ونور ولا هداية بدونه.وهل هناك برهنة أو تدليل  على ما تقول يا شيخ؟الجواب: نعم، فالعرب في هذه الديار كانوا وثنيين مشركين  ممزقين مفرقين، وفارس من الشرق تستذلهم وتستعمرهم، والروم والرومان من  الشمال يذلونهم ويستعمرونهم، والأحباش من الجنوب يستعمرونهم ويستذلونهم.  فما إن نزل فيهم هذا القرآن، وطلعت شموسه ولاحت أنواره وفي خلال خمسة  وعشرين سنة دان لهم أكثر المعمورة، وأصبحوا هداة وقادة، ولم تعرف الدنيا  أمة أكمل ولا أطهر ولا أصفى ولا أعدل ولا أرحم ولا أقوى من تلك الأمة في  ثلاثة قرون؛ بسبب ماذا؟ هل بالمال .. بالفلسفة .. بالتقنية .. بالعلوم  الآلية؟ الجواب: والله ما كان ذلك، وإنما كان بالقرآن وبيانه على لسان  المنزل عليه.                                                                 

**أمثلة على تأثير القرآن في أصحابه من الجيل الأول                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قد يلطخ ويلوث الملاحدة والأعداء تاريخ الأمة البشرية وتاريخ  الأمة الإسلامية، ولكن لن يستطيعوا أن يوجدوا أمة طابت وطهرت واستقامت  وقادت البشرية إلى الكمال كما كانت أمة الإسلام في ثلاثة قرون: قرن  الصحابة، وقرن أولادهم، وقرن أحفادهم بالقرآن فقط.أعطيكم أمثلة وبرهنة:فهذا  عمر رضي الله عنه يستدعيه أحد ولاته في دولة الخلافة العمرية لتناول  الطعام، فيقدم له سفرة ملونة، وإن كانت لا تبلغ طعامكم اليوم، فينظر عمر  إلى ألوان الطعام فينتفض كالأسد ويقوم، فيقول له واليه: ما لك يا خليفة  رسول الله لا تأكل؟ فقال رضي الله عنه -واسمعوا تربية القرآن-: إني خشيت  وخفت أن أكون ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم:  أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي  حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ  عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ  [الأحقاف:20].فهل رأيتم مثل هذا  الرجل؟ وهل سمعتم في دنياكم اليوم بمثل هذا الموقف؟!وهذا سلمان الفارسي  الأعجمي من ديار فارس، وقد تنقل واستعبد مرات، حتى وصل إلى مدينة النور،  فأسلم، وهو مجوسي وأبوه كان ناظر النار التي كانوا يعبدونها والقيم عليها،  وقد قال فيه الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( سلمان منا آل البيت )، فآل محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم هو كل مؤمن تقي، والفاسق الفاجر الكافر هو عدو وليس من  أولياء محمد، وإن كان ابن أخيه أو ابن عمه.فـسلمان لما ولاه عمر على إحدى  مدن العراق والياً عاماً، جاءت قافلة تجارية من الشام، وكانت القوافل تحمل  بضائعها على الإبل والبغال والحمير في أوروبا وفي بلاد العرب. فدخلت  القافلة، ومر سلمان الفارسي والعصا في يده يتجول في البلاد يأمر بالمعروف  وينهى عن المنكر، فما إن شاهدته القافلة التجارية الشامية حتى قالوا: هذا  حمال، احمل معنا بضائعنا إلى الفندق، فظنوه صعلوكاً، وأخذ حقيبة من وراء  وحقيبة من أمام وأخرى على رأسه، ومشى وراءهم إلى الفندق، فاعترضهم من أهل  البلاد رجل يقول: ويحكم! أتستخدمون أمير المسلمين؟! هذا والي المدينة،  فجروا وراءه يبكون: سامحنا لوجه الله، نحن ما عرفناك فهات الحقائب! قال:  لا، أبداً، سأصل بها إلى الفندق، ما أنا ومن أنا؟ ألست عبد الله أحمل  لإخواني أمتعتهم ماداموا في حاجة إلي.وهل تحلم الدنيا بمثل هذا الموقف  عندكم يا سكان الأرض قاطبة؟ونحن بمجرد ما يترقى أحدنا بنجمة في كتفه يرتفع  ويتكبر، وبمجرد ما يعلو راتبه أو تربح تجارته ينتفخ وينتفش.لكن ما السبب؟  وما العلة؟ وما السر؟الجواب: أولئك حيوا على روح القرآن واستناروا بنوره،  فكملوا واهتدوا، ونحن أين القرآن منا؟ وكل محاكم المسلمين باستثناء هذه  البقعة تدخلها لا تجد قرآناً فيه ولا تفسيراً له فيه.                                                                  
**دور الثالوث الأسود في إفساد الأمة الإسلامية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           عدو المسلمين مكون من ثلاث طوام: المجوس واليهود والنصارى.لكن لِم تكون هذا العدو منهم؟ إليكم البيان:  ‏                                

** الدور المجوسي                                                                                                   * *
                                أما المجوس عبدة النار فما إن سقط عرش كسرى على يد عمر ،  ثم أخذ تاج كسرى ووضعه على رأس سراقة بن جعشم رضي الله تعالى عنه  وأرضاه.وسراقة هذا لما صدر حكم قريش بالإعدام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم اجتمعوا في ناديهم بمكة واتخذوا قراراً بإعدام محمد! والذي أملى هذا  القرار هو عدو الله إبليس عليه لعنة الله، إذ دخل عليهم في دار الندوة وهم  مجتمعون، فهذا يقول: نسجنه إلى الأبد، وهذا يقول: ننفيه من البلاد بالمرة.  فجاء إبليس وقال: تأخذون برأيي، وجاء في صورة رجال نجد وهم معروفون بالحكمة  والسياسة. فقالوا: نعم يا شيخ. قال: إن سجناه لا تستطيعون أن تضمنوه في  السجن، سيأتي رجال ويطلقون سراحه، وخبتم، وأما نفيه فإنه سيكون عصابات في  الخارج ويغزوكم، وما هذا برأي، والرأي أن توزعوا دمه على قبائل قريش،  فتختارون أربعين شاباً، وكل شاب يمثل قبيلة أو فخذاً أو بطناً ويضربونه  ضربة رجل واحد. فيموت ويتوزع دمه بين القبائل، فماذا يصنع بنو هاشم؟ هل  يحاربون العرب كلهم، فيقبلون الدية ويسكتون. قالوا: هذا الرأي وقد أصبت.  فصدر الحكم بإعدامه.ومكث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار ثور مع الصديق  ثلاث ليالٍ هاربين، وقريش تطلبهم تقذف الحجارة، وأعماهم الله عز وجل وما  رأتهم، وكأني بـأبي بكر يقول: يا رسول الله! لو رفع أحدهم قدمه لرآنا، وحزن  أبو بكر فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما بالك يا أبا بكر  باثنين الله ثالثهما )، وجاء هذا بعدما نزلت سورة التوبة بالمدينة بعد كذا  سنة:  إِلَّا تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ  يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا  [التوبة:40]،  وخرجا والخريت الجغرافي أمامهما يدلهم على الطريق الذي ليس فيه  مخاوف.وأعلنت قريش عن جائزة قيمتها مائة بعير لمن يأتيها برأس محمد، وكان  سراقة من رجالات العرب وأبطالها فقال: أنا أفوز بهذه الجائزة، وتلون وغير  طريقه ولباسه حتى لا يعرف ويتبع، وركب فرسه وسيفه على كاهله، فمضى يتلمس  أخبار رسول الله وصاحبيه، فلما انتهى ووصل إليهم إذا بالفرس يعلق في الأرض  بقدميه ويسقط -وهذه من معجزات النبوة المحمدية- ورفع الفرس رجليه وحافره  ومشى، ثم وقع مرة أخرى، فعرف سراقة أن هذا نبي الله. فابتسم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقال له: ( كيف بك يا سراقة إذا توجت بتاج كسرى )، فالرسول  هارب شارد مطارد ويقول لهذا الجاني الطالب له: ( فكيف بك إذا وضع على رأسك  تاج كسرى ).وتم ما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقد قبض رسول  الله وقبض الصديق وتولى عمر وغزا وفتح، وكان سراقة مع جيشه في ديار فارس،  فلما قُتل كسرى أخذ عمر تاجه ووضعه على رأس سراقة ، وهذه وحدها تشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله.إذاً: ما إن سقط عرش كسرى حتى تكون حزب  وطني يعمل في الظلام للانتقام من الإسلام الذي أسقط عرش كسرى.ودخلت البلاد  في الأنوار الإلهية، وأصبحت فارس بقعة من النور، ولكن هذا الحزب الذي يعمل  في الظلام لإعادة عرش كسرى يعمل، وأول طلقة أطلقها هذا الحزب في جسم  الإسلام هو قتل عمر في محرابه. والذي قتل عمر بن الخطاب هو أبو لؤلؤة  الفارسي المجوسي، وقد كان عبداً من عبيد الرجال، ولكن يوحى إليه بطريق خفي  من الحزب النظامي، وهذه أول رصاصة في جسم الإسلام.                                                                      

** الدور اليهودي                                                                                                   * *
                                أما اليهود فكانوا يحلمون من سنين .. من قرون، ويتطلعون  إلى آخر النبوات، وفي التوراة والإنجيل بيان ذلك، وكانوا ينتظرون خروج رسول  من جبال فاران -جبال مكة-، فإذا خرج آمنوا به وانطووا تحت لوائه ورايته،  وقادهم لإعادة مجد بني إسرائيل، وعاشوا في المدينة يتطلعون يوماً بعد يوم،  وإلا ما جاء بهم من القدس في الشام إلى مدينة سبخة وحرة وحفنة التمر؟ جاءوا  لتطلعهم إلى النبوة الخاتمة للنبوات.وما إن لاحت أنوار النبوة في مكة  وأخذوا يتجمعون ويتطلعون، وعندما جاء وفد قريش يسألهم عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم؛ لأنهم أهل علم، والعرب جهال، قالوا لهم: سلوه عن ثلاثة أسئلة إن  أجاب عنها كلها فما هو بنبي، وإن لم يجب عنها فليس بنبي، وإن أجاب عن  بعضها وسكت عن البعض فهو نبي.وكان الوفد برئاسة أبي سفيان فسألوا النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أسئلة عن أصحاب الكهف، وعن ذي القرنين، وعن الروح،  فلما سألوه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( غداً أجبيكم عن أسئلتكم )، انتظاراً  للوحي، فعاتبه ربه من أجل أنه ما قال: إن شاء الله، فانقطع الوحي خمسة عشر  يوماً، وزغردت نساء قريش، وقالوا: انفضح الرجل، وتركه ربه وقلاه، فهو ليس  بنبي وقد عجز. ومسح الله دموع حبيبه ببشرى عظيمة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:   وَالضُّحَى   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى  [الضحى:1-2]، فالحالف هو الله.  والمحلوف عليه:  مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى  [الضحى:3]، أي: ما  تركك ولا أبغضك؛ لأن أم جميل كانت تغني بالشوارع  وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ  مِنَ الأُولَى   *  وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى   *  أَلَمْ  يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى  [الضحى:4-6]، وقد مات أبوه في السنة التي ولد  فيها، وماتت أمه بعد ذلك وعمره أربع سنين  وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا   لا تعرف  شيئاً  فَهَدَى   *  وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا  [الضحى:7-8]، فترك له والده  جارية وناقة أو خمسة من النوق فأغناه، فكانت هذه السورة بشرى عظيمة لرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فانشرح صدره وطابت نفسه.ونزلت سورة الكهف تحمل قصتين:  قصة أصحاب الكهف، وقصة ذي القرنين، وفيها قول الله تعالى:  وَلا تَقُولَنَّ  لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا   *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ   [الكهف:23-24] أي: حتى تقول: إن شاء الله.وهنا نذكر قصة سليمان بن داود  والتي قصها علينا رسول الله في هذا الباب: ( قال سليمان: لأطأن الليلة أو  لأطوفن بمائة جارية، فتلد كل جارية ولداً يقاتل في سبيل الله، ولم يقل: إن  شاء الله، فلم تلد واحدة من المائة جارية، إلا واحدة ولدت ولداً مشلولاً  نصف ولد )، ووضعوه على كرسيه ليشاهده، لأنه ما تأدب مع الله، وما قال: إن  شاء الله.ونحن لما هبطنا بلغنا أن بعض الدوائر الحكومية في العالم الإسلامي  إذا قال أحدهم: إن شاء الله، يقول الآخر: لا تقل: إن شاء الله، فلا يقبلون  منه أن يقول هذا. فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يذكر الله ويذكره، ويقول: أفعل أو لا  أفعل.ونسي هؤلاء أن هذا الإنسان لا يتحرك إلا بالله، ولا يسكن إلا بإرادة  الله، فلهذا إذا لم يقل: إن شاء الله وحنث تلطخت روحه بالنتن والعفونة، ولا  تغسل لا بماء ولا صابون ولا بعملية جراحية، ولا بصيام ولا .. ولا، لا تغسل  إلا بالمادة التي وضعها الله لذلك، وهي كسوة عشرة مساكين عمامة وثوباً، أو  إطعامهم، أو عتق رقبة، وفي الأخير صيام ثلاثة أيام إن لم يستطع.وهذه هي  المواد التي تزيل ذلك الأثر الناتج عن كونه يقول: أفعل، ولم يقل: إن شاء  الله، فنسب القدرة إليه.والصواب يا عبد الله! أنك إذا قلت: أسافر غداً،  فقل: إن شاء الله، وإذا قلت: سنلتقي غداً عند فلان فقل: إن شاء الله، وإذا  قلت: أقوم وأتوضأ، فقل: إن شاء الله، والذي مضى من الأفعال لا تقل فيه: إن  شاء الله، فإن الله شاءه، فإن سئلت: هل صليتم المغرب؟ فلا تقل: إن شاء  الله، فقد شاء الله وصلينا، لكن قل: سنصلي العشاء إن شاء الله، ولو لم يشأ  والله ما صلينا، فيخسف بنا الأرض، ففي الكلام الماضي لا معنى لكلمة: (إن  شاء الله)، فقد شاء ووقع، لكن للمستقبل احفظ هذه الكلمة: (إن شاء الله)،  ومن قال لك: لا تقل: إن شاء الله، فقل: إن شاء الله رغم أنفك.إذاً: اليهود  ما إن طلعت الشمس وانتشر نورها، وهزم المشركون في بدر في السنة الثانية حتى  كشروا عن أنيابهم، وعرفوا أن الريح ليست لهم، وأن هذه النبوة لا تخدمهم،  فإن هم دخلوا في الإسلام ذابوا، وانتهى وجودهم كيهود وبني إسرائيل، وأصبحوا  من عامة البشر، فقالوا: إذاً لن نسلم ولن ندخل في هذا الدين.وبحثوا عمن  يتعاون معهم على ضرب الإسلام ومحوه فوجدوا المجوس والحزب الوطني اللذين  يعملان في الخفاء فتعانقوا، وإلى الآن هم متعاونون، وعملوا ما عملوا في  المدينة ثم أجلوا منها.                                                                     

** الدور النصراني                                                                                                   * *
                                لما انتشر نور الإسلام في شمال إفريقيا، ودخل من الغرب إلى  أوروبا ومن الشرق، صاحت النصارى وقالوا: يا ويلنا! هذا النور سيغمرنا.  فبحثوا مع من يتعاونون، فوجدوا اليهود والمجوس فتعانقوا، وكونوا الثالوث  الأسود، وإلى الآن متعاونون.                                                                      

** شاه إيران يحتفل بذكرى قيام الدولة الساسانية                                                                                                   * *
                                لطيفة سياسية: كان شاه إيران يحكم البلاد وقد قرأت بلساني  ونظرت بعيني مجلة في الدار البيضاء فيها: أن الشاه يقيم ذكرى للدولة  الساسانية التي مضى عليها ألفان وخمسمائة عام.وفكروا يا عقلاء: حاكم مسلم  يحكم مملكة إسلامية يحتفل بذكرى دولة مجوسية مضى عليها ألفان وخمسمائة عام!  فماذا تقولون؟قولوا: لا نعرف.لو أن العرب احتفلوا بموت أبي جهل أو عقبة بن  أبي معيط أو بقتلى بدر من المشركين هل يقال فيهم: مسلمون؟! مستحيل!فهؤلاء  يحيون ذكرى الجاهلية. وأولئك يحيون ذكرى المجوسية فماذا تقولون فيهم؟ وهل  تشكون أن هذا كفر؟!ووراء ذلك لابد من إعادة مجد الساسانيين وعرش كسرى.                                                                      

** دور الثالوث الأسود في انتزاع القرآن الكريم من صدور المسلمين وإخراجه من حياتهم                                                                                                   * *
                                الآن أصبح الثالوث متكوناً من: المجوس .. اليهود ..  النصارى، وإلى اليوم التعاون مستمر.وأخذوا يعملون متعاونين في الظلام،  فخاضوا حروباً مع الإسلام وأهله، واندحروا وانهزموا في مواطن كثيرة، وكادوا  ييأسوا، فاجتمعوا وبحثوا عن سر هذه القوة التي لا تقهر، وهذا السلطان الذي  لا يسقط، فعثروا على الحقيقة، وقالوا: سر هذا هو القرآن الكريم والسنة،  فإذا استطعتم أن تذهبوا من بين أيديهم القرآن وتلهوهم عن سنة الرسول وبيان  القرآن أمكنكم أن تضربوهم ثم تسودوهم وتتحكموا فيهم، فقالوا: هيا نعمل،  وحاولوا أن يسقطوا حرفين فقط كلمة (قل)، وانعقدت محافل بحثوا فيها كيف  يسقطون من القرآن كلمة (قل)، فوالله ما استطاعوا. فالقرآن يحفظه النساء  والرجال والحضر والبدو، ولم يستطيعوا أبداً أن يذهبوا بذلك النور.إذاً:  ماذا صنعوا؟قالوا: اصرفوهم عن دراسته وفهمه.لكن كيف صنعوا؟قالوا: اجعلوا  القرآن يقرأ على الموتى، ومن ذاك التاريخ إلى اليوم يقرأ القرآن على الموتى  فقط، فيحفظه الأبناء، ويحفظه الرجال لا لشيء، إلا ليقرأ على الموتى، حتى  علمنا أن في بلاد سوريا مكتباً خاصاً بهذه القضية، فمن مات له أب أو أم  يتصل بالهاتف على المكتب ويقول: نحتاج عشرة من الطلبة يقرءون القرآن! أو  خمسة على قدر الحال! فيقال له: من فئة مائة ليرة أو خمسين ليرة؟ فإذا كان  الميت غنياً من فئة مائة ليرة، وإذا فقيراً خمسين ليرة.وأصبح القرآن من  إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى! فأكثر من ألف سنة تقريباً  لا يقرأ إلا على الموتى.أما لِم لا يفسر ويبين مراد الله منه لعباده  ليعملوا، فقالوا: إن هناك قاعدة ومن أراد أن يقف عليها فعليه بحاشية الحطاب  على مختصر خليل، وفيها قالوا: تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ، فإذا فسرت وأصبت  فأنت مخطئ، وخطؤه كفر، وإذا فسرت وأصبت فأنت آثم. فكمموا أفواه المؤمنين  وألجموهم، وما بقي من يقول: قال الله أبداً، فالقرآن يقرأ على الموتى.أدلل  لكم بما أنتم عليه، من منكم أيها الزوار يقف ويقول: نحن إذا كنا جالسين تحت  ظل شجرة أو جدار في الصيف، أو كنا في مجلس نقول لأحدنا: أسمعنا شيئاً من  كلام الله، أو تجلس بجوار سارية المسجد ويمر بك من يحفظ القرآن فتقول: يا  شيخ! يا سيدي! من فضلك اقرأ عليّ شيئاً من القرآن، وما حصل هذا أبداً.إذاً:  فارقنا القرآن، وفارقتنا الروح فمتنا، ومن قال: كيف تقول: متنا؟أقول: أما  سادتكم بريطانيا وحكمتكم فرنسا وإيطاليا وهولندا، فمائة مليون مسلم كانوا  تحت أقدام ثلاثة عشرة مليون، أما ذللنا وهِنا وهبطنا؟ وسبب ذلك أننا متنا،  قالروح علت وارتفعت، وعشنا بدون روح، وهذا شأن من لا روح له.والرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان جالساً وجلس إليه عبد الله بن مسعود فيقول: ( يا ابن أم  عبد ! اقرأ عليّ شيئاً من القرآن، فيعجب عبد الله ويقول: أعليك أنزل وعليك  أقرأ؟ فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري، فيقرأ:  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1] ثلاثين آية، وإذا برسول الله يبكي والدموع تسيل من  عينيه، وهو يقول: حسبك حسبك، فلما انتهى إلى قوله الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ  إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ  شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41] بكى رسول الله ).إذاً: عرفتم الثالوث ماذا فعل  بنا؟لا تقولوا: استعمرونا وأذلونا هذا كله ماض، لقد أماتونا وأخذوا الروح  وسلبوها، وكتب الفقه التي تدرسونها في الشتاء والربيع ما فيها قال رسول  الله أبداً، بل قال سيدي فلان .. قال فلان .. قال فلان.فأبعدونا عن الروح  والنور، فهلكنا وضللنا.قلنا: هيا نعود.قالوا: لا نستطيع يا شيخ، ولا  نقدر.قلنا: نحن لم نقل لكم: اخرجوا من أموالكم ودياركم، لا، فقط: هيا بنا  نؤمن إيماناً حقاً وصدقاً، فيعود كل شيء.                                                                                                       
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ‏                                
** نداء الله لأهل الإيمان                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:100] إذا سمعت الله يقول: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) فقل: لبيك اللهم  لبيك، وقد كان عبد الله بن مسعود يقول: إذا سمعت القارئ يقرأ: (يا أيها  الذين آمنوا) فأعرها سمعك، وأعطها أذنك فإنك منادى، ألست مؤمناً؟فقوله: (يا  أيها الذين آمنوا) يعني: أن مولاك يناديك، فاسمع.وقد عرفنا نحن أهل الدرس  بالاستقراء والتتبع، أن الله ما نادانا إلا لواحدة من أربع، إما ليأمرنا  لما فيه كمالنا وسعادتنا، أو لينهانا عما فيه شقاؤنا وخسراننا، أو ليبشرنا  ليزداد إيماننا وصالح أعمالنا، أو ليحذرنا من المفاسد لننجو ونسلم من  المهالك والمعاطب، أو ليعلمنا ما نحن في حاجة إليه.وقد جمعت نداءاته تعالى  تسعون نداءً، وهي عند المؤمنين، فما اجتمعوا عليها ولا قرءوها ولا درسوها،  وما زلنا هابطين.ومن يقول: نحن في القرية الفلانية نجتمع كل ليلة على نداء  نحفظه ونفهم مراد الله منه، ونعزم على العمل وعلى الترك؟ ولا أحد. عشرات  الآلاف وزعت، لِم ما دقت ساعة الحياة وما زلنا هابطين.                                                                      

** التحذير من طاعة الكافرين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   اسمعوا  إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، هذا خبر الله، وهو صحيح  إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  أي: فريقاً خاصاً من المستشارين والساسة والمدرسين  والمعلمين؛ تطيعوهم:  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل  عمران:100].والهبوط الذي أصاب أمتنا سببه أن جل الوزراء والمسئولين  والحاكمين تخرجوا من مدارس اليهود والنصارى، وكل الشهادات السياسية من  عندهم، فجلسوا بين يدي أساتذتهم يعلمونهم فأطاعوهم.ثم قال:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا  فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  ما الذي يحصل؟  يَرُدُّوكُمْ  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، عرفتم العلة أو لا؟  والعالم الإسلامي قد مد عنقه للخبراء والمستشارين و.. و.. من العالم الشرقي  والغربي حتى من روسيا.إذاً: كيف تريدونهم أن يقيموا دولة الإسلام، وقد ختم  على قلوبهم، وصرفت نفوسهم؟!والله يخبر بالواقع:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، هذه الأولى.                                                                      

** التمسك بالكتاب والسنة حصانة للمسلمين * * 
                                والثانية: يقول الله تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101]، فالحصانة والمناعة هي أن نعيش على روح الله ونوره؛ الكتاب  والسنة.واسمع الله يقول:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ   فمن أين يأتي الكفر  والحال أنكم:  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101].وهنا ذكرنا مئات المرات، وقلنا للمسئولين من العالم الإسلامي:  إذا اضطروا إلى أن يبعثوا أولادهم ليتعلموا في الشرق والغرب في ديار اليهود  والنصارى؛ فعليهم أن يبعثوا معهم علماء، وأن يعدوا لهم مساكن خاصة بهم  ينزلون بها، فيصلون الصلاة في الجماعة ويتلون كتاب الله، ويتلقون الكتاب  والحكمة من ذلك العالم المنتدب لهذه المهمة، فيطلبون العلم المادي ويعودون  سالمين آمنين، فلا يصل إلى قلوبهم زيغ ولا كفر ولا.. ولا؛ لأن الكتاب يتلى  عليهم كل ليلة، وسنة الرسول بين أيديهم.وقوله:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101]، أي: مستحيل أن يأتي الكفر لقلب أشبع بمعرفة الله وحب الله، وهو  يسمع كل يوم كلام الله وكلام رسول الله، لكن مع الأسف بعثوا أبناءهم  فعادوا شبه مسلمين فقط، يسخرون من الإسلام.وهنا: عرفتم أن المناعة والحصانة  توجد في الكتاب والسنة، وهذا هو الحل، وهذا هو الطريق، والله إن أردنا أن  نعود إلى الطريق السوي المنجي المسعد؛ فعلينا أن نعود إلى الروح فنحيا وإلى  النور فنهتدي بالكتاب والسنة.كيف الطريق؟ كيف الوصول إلى ذلك؟تقرر مئات  المرات: أهل كل قرية من قرى العالم الإسلامي، عرباً أو عجماً عليهم أن  يوجدوا عالماً بالكتاب والسنة، وأن يلتزموا في صدق؛ فإذا دقت الساعة  السادسة مساءً وقف دولاب العمل، فلا مصنع يشتغل، ولا متجر، ولا مزرعة، ولا  .. ولا، ويأتي أهل القرية بنسائهم وأطفالهم يصلون المغرب كما صلينا،  ويجلسون كما جلسنا، وآية من كتاب الله يتغنون بها حتى يحفظوها، ثم تشرح لهم  وتفسر، ويبين لهم مراد الله منها، فإن كانت عقيدة عقدوها في قلوبهم، ولن  تنحل إلى يوم القيامة، وإذا كانت أدباً تأدبوا بها من تلك اللحظة، وإذا  كانت خلقاً تخلقوا، وإذا كانت واجباً عزموا على القيام به، وإذا كانت  ممنوعاً محرماً عزموا على تركه، وغداً حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيحفظونه ويفسر لهم، وتوضع أيديهم على المطلوب، وكلهم عزم؛  نساء، رجالاً، أطفالاً، أغنياء، فقراء، أشرافاً .. باعة .. كلهم جماعة  واحدة في قريتهم، فليلة آية وليلة حديثاً، ومع هذا العلم وهذا التصميم  والله ما تمضي سنة فقط إلا وتلك القرية كأنهم ملائكة، فلا غش ولا كذب، ولا  خداع، ولا زنا، ولا ربا، ولا فجور، ولا ظلم، ولا يجوع بينهم جائع ولا يعرى  عارٍ، ولا يظلم مؤمن؛ لأنهم أسرة واحدة.يتحقق هذا أو لا؟والله ليتحققن هذا  حسب سنة الله عز وجل، أليس الطعام يشبع والنار تحرق، وكذلك الكتاب والحكمة  يرفعان الإنسان إلى منارات الكمال.ومن شك قلنا لهم: يا أهل القرية! من  أتقاكم من أحسنكم؟أعلم أهل البلد هو أتقاهم لله، وأفجرهم أجهلهم بالله،  وهذه سنة الله، فوالله لا سبيل إلى نجاة العالم الإسلامي لأي بلد إلا  هذا.فنرجع إلى الله في صدق.فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً ذهب اليهود  والنصارى إلى المقاهي والمقاصف والملاهي، وذهب المسلمون إلى بيوت ربهم  بأطفالهم ونسائهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، وخلال سنة واحدة والله ليصبح  إنتاجهم المادي أضعاف ما كانوا، ووالله لتتوفر أموالهم وتزيد؛ لأن السرف  والترف قد انتهى، والتكالب على الشهوات انتهى، فهذا هو الطريق، ولا نحتاج  إلى فلوس ولا إلى رشاش، فيصبحون كالملائكة، والحكام يجلسون معهم فيتبركون  بهم!!وهل هناك طريق سوى هذا؟والله لا وجود له، ولو يخرج عمر والله ما  استطاع إلا على هذا المنهج.وهذه الآية بين أيدينا ونواصل دراستها غداً إن  شاء الله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ    *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:100-101]، فليلة الكتاب وليلة السنة هو  الكتاب والنبي، وبدون هذا لن نسمو ولن نرتفع ولن نسود، بل ولن ننجو إلا من  شاء الله من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.هل فهم السامعون هذا؟ وهل تتحدثون به  في القرية أو لا؟بلغونا أن قريتكم شبعت، فتدرس الكتاب والحكمة، وإذا قالوا:  ما عندنا عالم نبعث لهم عالماً، فيجلس بين أيديهم سنة واحدة وراجعوا  الحياة كيف تبدلت وتغيرت، أما بدون هذا فإن كثر المال عم السرف والبذخ  والإسراف، وإن قل المال صار الشح والسرقة والتلصص، وهكذا لا ينجو إلا من  أنجاه الله، واذكروا هذا وانووا النية الصادقة على أن تعملوا به وتبلغوه،  وأجري وأجركم على الله. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (33) 
الحلقة (174)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (39) 
إن القرآن الكريم ما ترك شيئاً تتوقف عليه سعادة العالمين في الحياتين  الأولى والآخرة إلا بيّنه، وجاءت السنة النبوية مفصلة لما أجمل، وما من شيء  ينفع العباد ويهمهم في أمر معاشهم ومعادهم إلا بيّنه لهم عليه الصلاة  والسلام، فاجتمع للناس النبراسان الأكملان، باتباعهما والأخذ بهما ينال  العباد السعادة والغفران، وبالإعراض عنهما وتنكب طريقهما يتحقق للناس  الشقاوة والخسران.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقاً من الذين أوتوا الكتاب  ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات، إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.وبالأمس كنا مع  هذا النداء الإلهي الكريم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا  فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل عمران:100-101].                               

** عظمة تأثير القرآن والسنة في أتباعهما                                                                                                   * *
                                ما زلنا مع هذا النداء معاشر الإخوان والأبناء:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   فالمنادي هو الله، وسبحان الله! هل الله هو  الذي نادانا؟ إيه وعزته وجلاله.كيف بلغنا هذا النداء؟الجواب: بلغنا من طريق  وحيه إلى رسوله، فقد نبه رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بغراء حراء، ثم  أرسله رسولاً للعالمين، بعد أن بلغ من العمر أربعين من السنين، وأنزل عليه  كتابه القرآن العظيم، وهذا الكتاب ما قدرته البشرية حق قدره.وهذا الكتاب  الحاوي لمائة وأربعة عشر سورة، وهذا القرآن العظيم ما ترك شيئاً تتوقف عليه  سعادة العالمين في الحياتين الأولى هذه والآخرة الآتية إلا بينه، واقرءوا:   وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ   [النحل:89]، وهذا أبو هريرة صاحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول اسمعوا: (  علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل شيء )، أي: ما ترك شيئاً يكفل  شهادتنا ويبعدنا عن شقائنا وخسراننا إلا علمه، ( حتى علمنا الخراءة ) أي:  علمنا كيف نخرأ.والبشرية اليوم تعيش بعيدة كل البعد عن هذه التعاليم  الإلهية، ففقدوا هذا النور وعاشوا في الظلام.نعم ما مات رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وترك شيئاً تحتاج إليه أمته المؤمنة به إلا بينه، حتى كيف تجلس  لقضاء حاجتك بينه والله العظيم، فكيف إذن بالسياسة في الداخل والخارج، وكيف  بالاقتصاد.وكلمة واحدة ما أخذ بها عبد وافتقر قط، وقد تكلم صلى الله عليه  وسلم بمئات الآلاف، وكلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم من يوم أن أوحي إليه كل  كلامه حكم وعلوم ومعارف.وائتني بكلمة من كلامه لا تحمل هدى أو حكماً؛ ومن  ذلك قوله: ( ما خاب من استخار، ولا ندم من استشار، ولا عال من اقتصد )،  فالذي يقتصد في طعامه وشرابه وكسائه ومركوبه ومسكنه لا يفتقر أبداً، والفقر  يصيب الذين لا يقتصدون، والشاهد عندنا في كلمة واحدة من ملايين الكلام: (  ما عال من اقتصد ).وقد جربت هذا، وهدانا الله إليه، والآن نيفنا على ثلاث  وسبعين سنة وما سألت أحداً ديناراً ولا درهماً قط، ولا مددت يدي لأتناول ما  لا يحل لي، وسر هذا الاقتصاد، فإن رزقت ريالاً أنفق بحسب الريال، وإن رزقت  عشرة أنفق بحسب العشرة، والشاهد عندنا فقط في كلمة واحدة لم يستطع أحد أن  يلفظها غير رسول الله: ( ما عال من اقتصد ).إذاً: هذا الرسول الكريم صلى  الله عليه وسلم اختاره الله .. اصطفاه .. اجتباه .. انتقاه من أصلاب الآباء  والأمهات؛ من إسماعيل بن إبراهيم إلى جده عبد المطلب إلى والده عبد الله ،  فما اختلط بشيء اسمه زنا، فنطفة حفظها الله عدة قرون؛ هذا الرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم.هذا الذي قال واصفه: إنه لأشد حياء من البكر في خدرها،  فالبكر غير الثيب تكون في خدرها مخدرة فيه محجوبة تستحي أن تقول كلمة أو  يسمع صوتها رجل، وقد كان الرسول أشد حياء من البكر في خدرها، وما واجه  أحداً من أصحابه وقال: لم قلت أو لم فعلت؟ وما لطم امرأته بيده.وهذا تلميذه  أنس بن مالك الأنصاري لما نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة جاءت به  أمه وقالت: هذا ابني يخدمك يا رسول الله في البيت، وقد كان ابن سبع سنين أو  ثمان، فخدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنوات، يقول رضي الله عنه: (  خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين، والله ما قال لي يوماً في  شيء فعلته: لم فعلت هذا؟ أو في شيء تركته: لم تركت هذا أبداً ).وأنتم ماذا  تفعلون بنسائكم وأولادكم؟للأسف يوجد الضرب والشتم والطلاق!كيف هذا؟! ولا  يحل لمؤمن أن يروع مؤمنة، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن ينظر نظرة شزراً إلى مؤمن؟!أين  نحن؟الحمد لله نتبجح، لعلكم تقتدون: لقد أقمت مع أم أولادي تغمدها الله  برحمته ستين سنة تقريباً، والله ما لطمتها بيدي، ولا قلت لها يوماً: أنت  طالق أو إن فعلت كذا فأنت طالق، ولا قلت لها كلمة تغضبها أبداً.وتبلغنا  الأخبار عنكم معاشر المستمعين! السب والشتم والطلاق.. فلا إله إلا الله،  أين يذهب بنا؟إلى مسارح الباطل والظلام، والعلة الجهل، فما ربينا في حجور  الصالحين، فكيف إذاً نستقيم؟! كيف نهتدي؟! كيف نتهيأ لرضا الله تعالى  وحبه؟!                                                                      

** الطريق القويم هو طريق تلقي الكتاب والحكمة                                                                                                   * *
                                الطريق كما ذكرنا في قوله تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ   [آل عمران:101] أي: من أين يأتيكم الكفر وكيف يصل إلى قلوبكم والمناعة  كاملة والحصانة تامة، وهما أنكم تتلقون الكتاب والحكمة كل يوم وليلة،   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]؟فمن هنا لا حل لمشكلتنا ولا مخرج لنا  من ظلمتنا، ولا طمع في أن نسود ونقود كما ساد أسلافنا وقادوا البشرية إلا  إذا عدنا لتلقي الكتاب والحكمة فقط، فلا مذهبية ولا طائفية ولا وطنية ولا  حزبية ولا جمعية، مسلمون فقط.وهل كان على عهد رسول الله مذهب حنفي .. مالكي  .. أباضي .. زيدي .. إمامي .. شافعي ..؟لا والله لا يوجد إلا أمة  الإسلام.وهل كان على عهد أصحاب رسول الله مذهب وطائفة؟والله لا يوجد.وهل  كان على عهد أحفاد رسول الله وأبناء أصحابه طائفية؟الجواب: لا، مسلمون  فقط.فعرف هذا العدو كما علمتم وأبعدنا عن الكتاب والحكمة، وأبعدنا عن  القرآن والسنة بمكر من أشد أنواع المكر، حيث حول القرآن إلى الموتى  والمقابر، وهجروا السنة.وأعطيكم مثالاً في الديار الجزائرية فأيام كنا بها  كان بعض الجزائريين يجلسون في محراب الجامع الكبير، ويقرءون صحيح البخاري  للبركة لا ليتعلموا حكماً شرعياً أبداً، فقط يقرءون صحيح البخاري للبركة،  وجئنا المدينة مهاجرين، فوجدناهم في تلك الروضة كل رمضان كان أعيان البلاد  ورجالات المدينة يجتمعون حلقة عظيمة ليقرءوا صحيح البخاري للبركة إلى هذا  العام، وليس فيهم من يرد يقول: لا.فهل السنة والحكمة النبوية تقرأ للبركة؟  أيعقل هذا الكلام؟ إيه لقد عقلوه، يقرءون حدثنا .. حدثنا .. قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يسأل عن حكم لا في الآداب والأخلاق ولا السياسة  المالية، ولا الاقتصاد والحرب ولا السلم.. أبداً.إذاً: ذبحنا رسول الله  وأقبرنا القرآن.وهذا مكر الثالوث الأسود: المجوس واليهود والنصارى، ومازال  هذا العدو متعاوناً مع بعضه بعضاً، لا يريدون أن تلوح أنوار الإسلام كما  لاح الصليب، وعرفوا كيف يتحكمون بنا تحكماً كاملاً.فإن قلنا: هيا  نعصهم.قالوا: لا نستطيع يا شيخ.قلنا: لم؟ هل وضعوا الرشاشات على أبوابنا؟  لا لا، كيف لا نستطيع؟ أنعجز أن نبرهن وندلل على أننا مسلمون، ثم في حينا  نحن آل المدينة من مدننا الإسلامية يتصل بعضنا ببعض، نقول: هيا نعود.اسمعوا  يا أبنائي ويا إخوتي! من غدٍ لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة، والكل إذا دقت  الساعة السادسة مساء يتطهر ويتوضأ ويحمل امرأته وأولاده إلى بيت ربه .. إلى  المسجد الجامع، فإذا أتيت متأخراً تمر بالحي لا تجد دكاناً مفتوحاً، لا  حلاقاً ولا تاجراً، ولا مطعماً ولا مقهى أبداً، فإذا سألت: أين أهل  المدينة؟ يقولون لك: في بيت الرب، سبحان الله! في بيت الرب؟ إي والله، وهذه  الكلمة ترعب الشياطين، وتصيبهم بالخذلان: أهل القرية كلهم في بيت  الرب!ويصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا، إلا أن النساء وراء  الستار محتجبات، والأولاد الصغار صفوف بيننا وبين أمهاتهم كالملائكة لا  يلتفتون، ونتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، والكتابُ موجود محفوظ بحفظ الله:  إِنَّا  نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  [الحجر:9]، ألف  وأربعمائة سنة وخمسة عشر عاماً، ولم يستطع العدو مهما تلون أن يحذف حرفاً  واحداً فضلاً عن كلمة أو جملة من كلام الله، والله لولا الله ما بقي إلى  اليوم.أين التوراة؟ (75%) كذب.أين الإنجيل؟ الإنجيل الواحد حولوه إلى خمسة  أناجيل، فبعد أن فضحوا اجتمعوا في روما وجعلوا الأناجيل خمسة وثلاثين  إنجيلاً، ثم لما تفطن لهم الأذكياء وعابوهم وعيروهم اجتمعوا اجتماعاً آخر  وجمعوها في خمسة أناجيل، بمعنى: أن كلمة الله خمسة من أربعة، والأربعة كذب  وتضليل، فلهذا ضل النصارى ضلالاً بعيداً.والمسلمو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (34) 
الحلقة (175)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (4) 

توعد الله الكافرين يوم القيامة بأن يكونوا وقوداً للنار، ولن تغني عنهم  أموالهم التي جمعوها، ولا أولادهم وإن كثر عددهم، وذلك لأنهم اتبعوا سنة من  قبلهم من آل فرعون وغيرهم في تكذيبهم بالرسل وإنكارهم للرسالة، وقد أمر  الله نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يبشر كل من أنكر رسالته وعانده  ورفع راية العداء له أنهم سيغلبون في الدنيا ثم سيحشرون يوم القيامة إلى  النار التي أعدت لهم.                     

**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ).وبشرى ثانية قال فيها  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو  يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وثالثة: ( ما من مؤمن يصلي الفريضة  -كما صليتم العصر- ويبقى في المسجد ينتظر الصلاة الآتية حتى يصليها إلا  كانت الملائكة تصلي عليه، تقول: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، حتى يصلي أو  ينصرف ).تعجبون من هذا؟ من نحن؟! وما نحن حتى تصلي علينا الملائكة  الأنوار؟!لو أردنا أن نفرض على أحدهم أن يصلينا علينا مرة واحدة هل نملك  ذلك؟ هل نقدر عليه؟ هل نستطيعه؟ الجواب: لا. ولكنه فضل الله علينا ورحمته!  الملائكة تصلي علينا بقولها: اللهم اغفر لهم! اللهم ارحمهم! حتى نصلي  المغرب أو العشاء وننصرف، ومع هذا نسبة الذين يحضرون بيوت الله ويطلبون  فيها الذكر والعلم واحد إلى ألف، وتسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون في غفلتهم نائمون!  أليس كذلك؟ بلى. ولا عجب إذ يقول الله عز وجل لآدم عليه السلام في عرصات  القيامة: ( يا آدم خذ بعث النار، فيقول: يا رب وما بعث النار؟ فيقول: من كل  ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين )، إلى جهنم وواحد إلى الجنة، فلا عجب إذاً ولا  غرابة في كفر الكافرين وضلال الضالين وإجرام المجرمين.ولقد انتهى بنا الدرس  إلى هذه الآيات النورانية وهي أربع آيات، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ  أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ  وَقُودُ النَّارِ   *  كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ  وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   *  قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ  وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   *  قَدْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ  وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً  لِأُوْلِي الأَبْصَارِ  [آل عمران:10-13]. هذه الآيات من سورة آل عمران  عليهم السلام. ‏                                

** معنى المحكم والمتشابه                                                                                                   * *
                                أذكركم! بالأمس علمنا أن القرآن الكريم فيه المحكم، فما  موقفكم أيها المؤمنون من ذلك؟ قولوا: نؤمن بمحكمه ومتشابهه، كل من عند  الله.والمحكم ما معناه؟ المحكم ظاهر بيّن واضح نعمل به ونعيش عليه ونطبقه.  والمتشابه: ما خفي معناه وستره الله عنا؛ لعجزنا وليبتلينا فنؤمن بالمحكم  ونفوض أمر المتشابه إليه سبحانه.                                                                      

** تحذير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الذين يتبعون ما تشابه من آيات الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                                أيضاً: سبق أن عرفنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في  الذين يبتغون المتشابه: ( احذروهم ) ، فلهذا واجبنا تجاه أهل الزيغ الذين  يتبعون ما تشابه: هجرانهم والإعراض عنهم؛ لأنهم مبتدعة من أهل الأهواء، فلا  نجادلهم ولا نتكلم معهم؛ لأنهم مرضى بأهوائهم وقلوبهم يريدون إفساد ديننا  علينا، فواجبنا الإعراض عنهم وعدم الالتفات إليهم، وهجرانهم الكامل، إذ قال  الرسول: ( احذروهم ) هكذا!                                                                      

** استحباب الدعاء وطلب النجاة عند ظهور الزيغ ورؤية الفتن                                                                                                   * *
                                عرفنا أيضاً: استحباب الدعاء بطلب النجاة عند ظهور الزيغ  ورؤية الفتن والضلال، كما فعل أبو بكر رضي الله أيام حروب الردة، فقد كان  إذا صلى المغرب وصار إلى الركعة الثانية قرأ فيها بقول الله تعالى:   رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ  لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ [آل عمران:8].أيضاً: تذكرون  ما قالت الصدّيقة عائشة وقد رأت وسمعت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام  من الليل يقول: ( لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك أستغفرك لذنبي وأسألك رحمتك، اللهم  زدني علماًً ولا تزغ قلبي بعد إذ هديتني، وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت  الوهاب ) ، هذا عزمنا على حفظه وعلى أن نقوله كلما استيقظنا.   

** صفات الراسخين في العلم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ  مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ  تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ  آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُوْلُوا  الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:7]. ذكرنا الراسخين في العلم، فمن هم هؤلاء هل  يعني ابن عباس وحده أم من؟ الجواب: الراسخ في العلم من برت يمينه وصدق  لسانه واستقام قلبه، ذلكم الراسخ في العلم. من هم الراسخون في العلم؟ بشرنا  رسول الله وقال: ( من برت يمينه )، ما معنى برت يمينه؟ أي: لا يحلف إلا  على حق، ( وصدق لسانه ) فلا ينطق بكلمة كذب قط، فما يقوله دائماً الصدق  والحق، ( واستقام قلبه ) فلم يزغ يميناً ولا شمالاً، هؤلاء هم الراسخون في  العلم.                                                                      
** طلب الهداية والرحمة من الله                                                                                                   * *

                                قال الله:  رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ  هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْوَهَّابُ  [آل عمران:8]، علمنا الله هذا الدعاء لما لا ندعوه به؟   رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ  لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ  [آل عمران:8] .                                                                      

** جمع الله الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [آل عمران:9] يجمعنا ليوم لا شك فيه، وهو يوم القيامة،  اليوم الآخر، يوم البعث والنشور، يوم الحساب والجزاء بعد نهاية هذه الدورة  التي طالت بنا. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [آل عمران:9]،  الوعد والميعاد لا يخلفهم الله عز وجل، فلا بد وأن يجمعنا مع الأولين  والآخرين في صعيد واحد، ونتلقى الجزاء حسب عدل الله عز وجل ورحمته.                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما آياتنا الأربع في هذه الأمسية المباركة، فنبدؤها بقوله  تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ  وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:10]. هذا خبر أم  لا؟الجواب: الصيغة صيغة خبر، يقول الله:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ  تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:10] .النار في الدنيا توقد  بالفحم وبالحطب وبالغاز، ويوم القيامة مادة اتقادها: لحوم البشر وعظامهم،  والله العظيم تتقد النار يوم القيامة بلحوم الكافرين والمشركين، قال تعالى:   وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ  [البقرة:24]، أي: من الحجارة  والأصنام التي كانوا يعبدونها.هذا الخبر يشمل: أولاً: وفد نجران الذي جاء  يتبجح ويجادل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويريد أن يقنع رسول الله بأن  عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله! أعوذ بالله! الأعمى لا يقول هذا، والجن تعجبت  كيف يكون له ولد ولم تكن له زوجة؟! مجانين هؤلاء؟ أيوجد ولد بدون زوجة؟  مستحيل، كيف يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة؟! ثم هذا الولد أيها النصارى  كبرتموه وعظمتموه وعبدتموه وجعلتموه إلهاً يعبد مع الله، وعلقتم الصلبان في  أعناقكم وحتى على سيارتكم، فأنتم تعتقدون أن اليهود قتلوه وصلبوه! وقبل أن  يسحرهم اليهود كان الصليبي لا يفتح عينيه في يهودي من بغضه له، فهو لا  يريد أن ينظر إليه؛ لأنه قاتل إلهه، فكيف ينظر إلى من قتل ربه؟! فهل الإله  الذي يعطي ويمنع ويبسط ويقبض ويحيي ويميت يقتل ويصلّب؟! كيف يعقل هذا  الكلام؟!ملايين النصارى من أمريكا إلى اليابان يعتقدون هذا الباطل وهذه  الخرافة والضلالة ويموتون عليها!قبل أن يوجد عيسى من كان يدير الكون؟ وأمه  العذراء من أوجدها؟ من نفخ فيها من روحه حتى كان عيسى؟! لا توجد خرافة أعظم  من خرافة النصارى في تأليه عيسى، والآن لما ارتقوا بعض الشيء في الماديات  قالوا: نحن ما عبدنا عيسى لذاته؛ بل عبدناه من أجل الله؛ لأن الله يحبه،  وهذا كذب.إذاً: نقول لهم: اسألوا عن الله وتعالوا نعرفكم به! ما دمتم  تؤمنون بأن عيسى ابن الله فتعالوا نتعرف إلى الله! هل الذي كان ولم يكن شيء  قبله يكون له ولد يا خرافيين؟!هل الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون يحتاج إلى  ولد؟تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً!ثانياً: يدخل في حبر  الوعيد:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ  وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ  النَّارِ  [آل عمران:10] المشركون عامة، ويدخل رأساً اليهود المتبجحون في  المدينة، فهذه الآية اشتملت على وعيد الله للنصارى واليهود والكافرين.  ‏                                

** سبب ذكر الله للأموال والأولاد في هذه الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                 إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ  أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:10].لماذا ذكر الله الأموال والأولاد؟ لأنهم ما أصروا على الكفر  وثبتوا عليه ونفوا التوحيد وهربوا منه إلا من أجل أموالهم وأولادهم،  والحفاظ على المركز والوظيفة! إذاً: ذكر تعالى المال والولد هنا؛ لأن سبب  بقاءهم على الكفر والإصرار عليه بعدما لاحت شموس الهداية ونزل القرآن وبعث  الله الرسول هو الحفاظ على أموالهم وأولادهم ومراكزهم. والآن اليهود  كالنصارى لم يدخلوا في الإسلام بعد علمهم به -بالنسبة إلى كثير منهم- إلا  للحفاظ على حياتهم المادية، وصدق الله العظيم إذ قال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:10]، أي:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ  كُفَّارٌ  [البقرة:161] لا بد من هذا القيد، فهو لازم وضروري. ما معنى  كفروا؟ أي: سبوا الله، سبوا رسوله، وصفوا الله بما لم يصف به نفسه، نسبوا  إليه العجز والنسيان والغلط والخطأ كاليهود، جعلوا له آلهة تشفع لهم عنده  خرافة وضلالة! كفروا: جحدوا رسوله وخاتم أنبيائه محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم! جحدوا القرآن وأنكروه وقالوا: ليس بكلام الله، وهكذا.. لَنْ تُغْنِيَ  عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:10]، لن تغني عنهم أدنى غنى أبداً.                                                                      

** الذين كفروا هم وقود النار يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ  [آل  عمران:10] أولئك البعداء -واللام في أولئك للبعد في هذا المقام- أولئك  البعداء عن ساحة الخير والصلاح والطهر والصفاء هم لا غيرهم، هم  وحدهم   وَقُودُ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:10]، وحطبها الذي تلتهب به. الخبر هذا عظيم!  ولهذا والله لو تأتي بمؤمن صادق الإيمان فتصلبه وتقطعه على أن يكفر بالله  ما كفر بالله! إليكم موقف غريب وما هو بغريب إلا أننا تركنا سيرة رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم! أتعرفون خبيباً ؟ من هو خبيب هذا؟ هذا ولي الله في  مكة، عذبه أهل الشرك بمكة؛ لأنه قال: (لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله)،  سجنوه في بيت، فكانت امرأة الرجل تأتيه بالطعام -ليس كطعامنا ولكن كسرة من  خبز- فتجد عنده العنب يأكله، فتسأله: من أين لك هذا يا خبيب ؟ فيقول: من  الله. كان هذا في بني إسرائيل ، وكان أيضاً في المسلمين. وأما في بني  إسرائيل فـمريم البتول العذراء نذرتها أمها لله، لا لإبراهيم ولا إسحاق ولا  يعقوب نذرت لله ما في بطنها -ونساءنا ينذرن لسيدي عبد القادر - فقالت:   رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا   أي: خالصاً، فلما  ولدته وجدته بنتاً فقالت:  إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا  مَرْيَمَ  . فخرج بها من خرج بين علماء بني إسرائيل وصلحائهم يقول: من يكفل  هذه النذيرة؟ فالكل رغب أن يكون هو الكافل والكفيل فاضطروا إلى القرعة  واقترعوا وفاز بها زكريا؛ لأن امرأته أخت حنا ، وكان زكريا وضعها في غرفة  مرافقة للمسجد كالمقصورة؛ لتعبد الله، إذ ما خلقت إلا لذلك، وما أرادت أمها  إلا أن تعبد الله، فكان إذا دخل عليها يجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء،  وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف فيعجب ويقول:  أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ   [آل عمران:37]. استفاد زكريا من هذا أم لا؟ الجوب: ما إن رأى هذا المنظر  وهذه المرأة العجب حتى قال: لم لا أدعو الله أن يرزقني ولداً، رغم كوني  كبير السن وامرأتي عاقراً، فالله يفعل ما يشاء، قال تعالى:  هُنَالِكَ  دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً  طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ  [آل عمران:38]. لما شاهد العبرة وهو  من أهل العبرة اجتاز عليها بعبارة إلى أن يسأل الله الولد وهو في شوق  وحاجة إليه، وكان يمنعه من الدعاء كونه كبير السن ولم تجر العادة بابن  الثمانين والتسعين والمرأة العاقر العقيم، لكن لما رأى آيات الله وعجائبه  في الخلق قال:  هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا  [آل عمران:38].واستجاب الله  لدعائه:  فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي  الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل  عمران:39].                                                                                                        

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ  [آل عمران:11]. يعني: حال المشركين واليهود ونصارى نجران حالهم  كحال فرعون وقومه ومن قبلهم عاد وثمود ذاقوا العذاب.فرعون تبجح تبجحاً ما  تبجحته أحد، قال:  أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الأَعْلَى  [النازعات:24]، وقال:  مَا  عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي  [القصص:38]، وقال لرجاله: اصنعوا لنا  آلات نطلع إلى السماء نبحث عن إله موسى هذا وإني لأظنه من الكاذبين! وقال:   مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ  عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ  مُوسَى  [القصص:38]. قال العلماء: والله ما قال هذا إلا ليخادع البلهاء  والبسطاء وإلا فهو موقن أنه ليس بإله ولا بالله ولا يستطيع أن يصل إلى  السماء، لكنه استغفل قومه! وظهرت آيات الله في أخذه وعقابه فألقاه في أعماق  البحر هو ورجاله!أين عاد ذات العماد الشداد، الذين قالوا: من أشد منا قوة،  سلط الله عليهم ريحاً لسبع ليالي وثمانية أيام فقط فما أبقت منهم أحداً،  أصبحوا كالنخيل المحطمة الهابطة في الأرض.وأين ثمود؟ وأين.. وأين؟ أهلكهم  الله!إذاً: حال هؤلاء النصارى واليهود والمشركين كحال الأولين:  كَدَأْبِ  آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  .  ‏                                

** تكذيب الكافرين بآيات الله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  هذه العلة كذبوا ، جحدوا  وأنكروا وكفروا بآياتنا. ما هي آيات الله؟ هي العلامات التي أعطاها لرسله؛  ليبينوا بها للناس من هو خالقهم، من الرحيم بهم، من مولاهم وسيدهم سواء  كانت التوراة أو الإنجيل، أو كانت المعجزات على أيدي الرسل. أما كذب فرعون  وقومه بالآيات؟ بلى تسع آيات عجب، أولها العصا وآخرها انفلاق البحر وما  آمنوا، العصا تتحول إلى جان تهتز! وأعظم من هذا: أنهم أقاموا مهرجاناً حضره  أهل البلاد من شرقها إلى غربها وهي مباراة وجاء السحرة بحبالهم ونفخوا  فيها بالسحر فأصبحت كلها حيات وثعابين، فخاف موسى:  فَأَوْجَسَ فِي  نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى   *  قُلْنَا لا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الأَعْلَى    *  وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا  كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى  [طه:67-69]، فألقها  وقال بسم الله ففتحت فاها فدخل ذلك الباطل كله في جوف تلك الحية، إذا بتلك  الثعابين المرهوبة كلها تدخل في جوف عصا موسى، وما إن رأى السحرة تلك  الحال حتى خروا ساجدين على الأرض، آمنا برب موسى وهارون، ما وسعهم إلا أن  يقعوا على الأرض يرتعدون! وهددهم فرعون وأراد وقتلهم وصلّبهم فلم يردهم ذلك  عن دينهم! كنا نقول: خبيب العبرة لما صدر حكم أبي سفيان عليه السلام رضي  الله عنه في إعدام خبيب أيام كان رئيس الدولة الكافرة، أخرجوه من الحرم؛  لأنه لا يجوز القتل في الحرم -كفار ويؤمنون بهذه النعم- خرجوا به إلى الحل  إلى التنعيم، وجاءت الأمة وراءه تتفرج، وخبيب على أعواد المشنقة، فبعثوا  خبيراً سياسياً يساومه، فقال له: هل ترضى أن محمداً في مكانك هذا وأنت تطلق  الآن وتعود إلى أهلك؟ مساومة، لو قال: نعم أرضى لأطلقوه. ولكنه قال لهم:  اسمعوا، والله لا أرضى أن يشاك بشوكة وهو في مكانه الذي هو فيه وأن أعود  أنا إلى أهلي، فصلبوه! لكن قبل أن يصدر حكم التنفيذ، قال: اسمحوا لي أن  أصلي ركعتين، فسمحوا له بذلك! والآن في سجونكم أيها العرب لو يطلب هذا  والله ما يعطوه، لم؟ لأن أولئك كانوا من قديم وبقايا الفطرة السليمة موجودة  فيهم، الصدق والوفاء والرحمة والولاء موجود فيهم، تناقلوه، ونحن شاخت  الدنيا بنا نحن في آخر عمرنا! فلا تعجب.قال :اتركوني أصلي ركعتين، فتركوه  يصلي فقام فتوضأ وصلى وخفف وما أبطأ؛ خاف أن يقولوا: انظروا الخوف من الموت  كيف يفعل به! طول الصلاة خوفاً من ساعة الموت! قال: لولا أني خشيت أن  تقولوا خاف من الموت فأخذ يطيل الصلاة لأطلتها كما كنت أطيلها وأصلي، لكن  دفعاً لهذا الخاطر الباطل استعجلت. فرضي الله عن خبيب وأرضاه! ما سر هذا  الصبر والشجاعة؟ يا معشر العقلاء إنه اليقين، ارتفع إيمانه إلى مستوى  اليقين.وعندنا مظاهر أخرى: أصحاب الأخدود في نجران، تسرب إليهم الإيمان  فآمنوا، وكان الحاكم يهودياً، فحكم عليهم بإحراقهم في النار، واقرءوا:   وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ   *  وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ   *   وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ   *  قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الأُخْدُودِ   *  النَّارِ  ذَاتِ الْوَقُودِ   *  إِذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ   *  وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا  يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ شُهُودٌ  [البروج:1-7]، فكان يؤتى بالرجل  فيقال له: تعود إلى دينك وإلا تلقى في النار؟ فيقول: لا إله إلا الله،  فيدفعونه إلى النار، ويؤتى بالمرأة فتسأل: تعودين إلى دين آبائك وأجدادك؟  فتقول: لا، آمنت بالله، فيدفعونها إلى النار! وجاء دور امرأة وفي يديها  رضيعها ضمته إلى صدرها وفاه معلق بثديها، فلما وقفت ورأت النار ملتهبة  خافت، كيف يحترق هذا الطفل؟ فتأخرت وأحجمت فأنطق الله الطفل الرضيع، وقال:  أماه أدخلي من النار إلى الجنة دار السلام.                                                                      

** حلقات الذكر وتدارس كتاب الله هي طريق التغيير                                                                                                   * *
                                آه متى نؤمن؟ متى نحصل على هذا الإيمان؟ ما الطريق يا  أبناء الإسلام؟تعرفون الطريق أم لا؟ الطريق ما قررناه من سنتين أو ثلاث  سنين! الطريق هو -اسمعوا! بلغوا! علموا- أن أهل القرية من قرى المسلمين  سواء كانت في بلاد العجم أو العرب، القرية ذات العدد المحدود كذا مائة أو  ألف نسمة يتعاهدون على أن لا يؤذن المغرب وفي القرية رجل أو امرأة خارج  المسجد بأطفالهم ونسائهم! يشتغلون في الفلاحة.. في التجارة إلى الساعة  السادسة مساءً، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة أوقف العمل، وتوضأ، حمل زوجه  وأطفاله ونسائه إلى بيت ربه العظيم الجليل، إلى بيت الرب، فيصلون المغرب  وكأنهم نسمة واحدة، ولما يفرغون من صلاة المغرب وأداء السنة النافلة ركعتين  يجتمعون حول مربٍ عليم يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة من صلاة المغرب إلى العشاء  وهم ساكنون سكوننا هذا يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ويوماً بعد يوم والعام كله  وأهل القرية بنسائهم ورجالهم لا يتأخر منهم أحد إلا مريض أو ممرض! أسألكم  بالله كيف سيصبح إيمانهم؟ كل يوم يسقونه بماء النور الإلهي فينمو ويزيد  فيبلغ درجة اليقين!وفي نفس الوقت لا يبقي كذب ولا خيانة ولا غش ولا خداع  ولا سرقة ولا حسد ولا كبر ولا باطل ولا ترف ولا سرف ولا شره ولا طمع أبداً،  تنمحي بهذا النور الإلهي وتصبح قرية كأنها كوكب في السماء تنير هذه الأرض!  والقرية الأخرى والمدينة، أحياؤها الخمسة أو العشرة أهل كل حي يتعهدون ألا  يتخلف رجلاً ولا امرأة من السادسة حتى يصلوا العشاء، ويحضرون كلهم وتغلق  أبواب الدكاكين والمقاهي والمعامل، وترمى المساحي وآلات الحرافة، ويجتمعون  كلهم في بيت ربهم، فيتعلمون ليلة آية وليلة حديثاً، يتعلمون الكتاب  والحكمة، وتزكو أنفسهم وتطيب وتطهر فتتجلى حقائق الإيمان، وتظهر آيات  اليقين فينتهي الباطل ويختفي الشر والخبث والظلم والفساد، ويصبحون أولياء  الله لو رفعوا أكفهم إلى الله على أن يزيل الجبال والله لأزلاها، ولن  يستطيع من على الأرض أن يكيدهم أو يمكر بهم وينجو؛ لأنهم في حماية الله؛  ولأنهم أولياء الله.هل هناك طريق غير هذا؟ والله لا وجود له أبداً، جربوا  ما جربتم! الاشتراكية! الديمقراطية! الرأسمالية! العربية! الوطنية! جربوا  الخرافات كلها.. المنظمات.. الأحزاب.. الجمعيات.. الطعن.. السب.. الشتم،  وبعد دلونا على خير نراه! وسؤالي الآن: هل هذا أمر صعب مستحيل؟ هل هذا أمر  تمنعه الحكومات الموجودة الآن في العالم الإسلامي؟ والله ما تمنعه، أقسم  بالله، والله سيأتون ويجلسون معكم، ما إن تتجلى تلك الأنوار والحقائق وإذا  بهم معنا، فينتهي الظلم، حتى الشرطة تنتهي، ما بقي لها مجال، فكلهم في  المسجد! فهيا نطبق هذا؟ ستقولون: لا نستطيع. إذاً: لماذا تتعنترون وتكفرون  الحكام وتخرجون عليهم وتقاتلونهم؟ من أجل ماذا؟ من أجل إيجاد الدولة  الإسلامية؟ كم سنة وأنتم تقاتلون؟ أين هي؟ لن تكون هذه الدولة إلا إذا كان  أفرادها من المؤمنين والمؤمنات.إياكم أن يقول لكم أبو مرة: اسمعوا هذا  العميل هذا الذنب ماذا يقول ، والله ليسمعونها ويقولونها، وقالوها وهم  أغبياء جهلة لا بصيرة لهم ولا نور ولا هداية.عرفنا أن اليقين هو السبب، أما  إيماننا هذا فلا، ما يستطيع أن يترك معصية ألفها، تورط في ربا فلا يستطيع  أن يتخلص منه، تورط في حشيشه ما يستطيع أن يتركها، تورط في عقوق أبويه  وسبهما فيألف ذلك، ما استفاد، ليس هناك إيمان حقيقي ولا طاقة دافعة.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم)                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول الله:  كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ   بماذا؟  بِذُنُوبِهِمْ . الذنوب بريد العذاب! الذنوب هي التي تصل بالمذنب إلى عذاب  الله في الدنيا والآخرة، هي التي تصل بالعذاب إلى أصحابه! هل تعرفون معنى  الذنوب؟نحن مع إخواننا وأبنائنا العوام طول العام نقرب لهم المعاني  ويفهمونه وتستنير قلوبهم، لما يجري أمامك حيوان هارب من أين تمسكه؟ من  ذنبه. فلا تأتي من أمامه وتأخذه من رأسه، بل تمسكه من موخره، فالله عز وجل  يؤاخذ عباده بذنوبهم! ولكن هل يكون هذا قبل أن يذنبوا؟ لا لا، لما يذنبوا  يأخذهم بذنوبهم، قال تعالى: فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ . والذنوب  جمع ذنب وهي المعصية، وترك الطاعة لله عز وجل.وقد يسأل سائل: ما معنى  المعصية وترك الطاعة يا شيخ؟ إذا قال لك الله: قف ووقفت أطعت، وإذا قال:  اجلس وجلست أطعت، وإذا قال: لا تأكل البرتقال وأكلت عصيت، ما أكلت أطعت،  فطاعة الله هي فعل المأمور به، وترك المنهي عنه. لم يؤاخذنا على هذا؟ لأن  فعل المأمور يزكي أنفسنا ويطهرها ويسمو بها إلى السماء ودخول الجنة،  ومعصيته بترك ما أمر بفعله أو اجتناب ما نهى عنه يخبث نفوسنا ويلطخها فتهبط  إلى الدركات السفلى في عالم الشقاء، فهو يأمرنا وينهانا لصالحنا، فوالله  ما أمر ولا نهى إلا من أجلنا! وهذا الأب يأمر ولده وينهاه لصالحه أم أنه  يريد أن يعذبه؟ لصالحه! إذا نهاه عن مجالسة الضائعين وعن استعمال الدخان  أليس من صالحه؟بلى. والله أرحم من الأب بابنه فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ، وإن شئت فقل بسبب ذنوبهم                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله شديد العقاب)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [آل عمران:11]،  شديد المعاقبة قويها، يستطيع أن يقلب البلاد ظهراً على باطن، يصيب بالوباء  فلا ينجو أحداً، يصيب بالزلازل فيفنون عن آخرهم، يصيب بدولة كافرة يسلطها  على تلك الأمة فتذلها وتهينها شديد العقاب  أي: عقابه قوي وقاس؛ لأنه  الجبار العظيم.   

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل للذين كفروا ستغلبون وتحشرون...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ  وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [آل عمران:12] ، فوجه  الله تعالى الخطاب لمصطفاه ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: قل يا رسولنا  أيها المبلغ عنا، قل  لمن؟  لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ  وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [آل عمران:12]، الله  أكبر!  قم أنت الآن وبلغ أمريكا والهند والصين والعالم الكفري، قل لهم:  والله لتغلبن ولتدخلن جهنم، وتمضي سنة الله فيكم، بلغ عن رسول الله.قُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ، بماذا كفروا؟ بالإسلام وأبو أن يعترفوا به دين الله،  وما كفروا إلا للحفاظ على أموالهم وأولادهم ومناصبهم، وما كفروا إلا أنه  يكلفهم بأن يصلوا ويصوموا ويتصدقوا! أذكركم! لما شاعت وراجت البلشفية  الحمراء الشيوعية ووضعوا ذلك المبدأ العجيب الغريب، والذي استساغه البشر من  غير أهل القرآن والسنة وهو: (لا إله والحياة مادة). من وضع هذا المبدأ؟  وضعه بنو عمنا اليهود، لا عامة اليهود والدراويش والبهاليل، بل رؤساء  ورجالات المأسونية التي تدير دفة العالم في هذه الأيام! قالوا: كيف نهبط  بالبشرية وخاصة الصليبين -أعداء اليهودية- والمسلمين؟ قالوا: نوجد لهم مبدأ  ننسيهم الله، بالأدلة والبراهين (لا إله والحياة مادة فقط)، وراجت الفكرة  ودرست حتى في مدارس بعض العرب، وأظن في الثانوية درسوا نظرية داروين ، وهي  تقول: أن الإنسان أصله قرد! أعوذ بالله، أولاد حواء يتناسلون جيلاً بعد جيل  خلال هذه القرون، يعرفون أمهم وأباهم فيأتي هذا بخرافة ويقول: أصلك قرد،  ويصفق له الهابطون!!لا إله إلا الله! ما انقطعت البشرية قروناً وجاءت من  جديد، والله ما انقطعت، من حواء إلى اليوم والبشر يلد بعضهم بعضاً، فكيف  يسوغ بيننا أن أصل الإنسان قرد؟! ودفنوا القرد في الأرض وأخرجوا رأسه قالوا  هو هذا!! فحاصرهم علماء أوروبا الصليبيون وأخذوا في جلسات خاصة يضغطون  عليهم وقالوا وأخيراً: لو نقول: الله لقلتم صلوا، فلهذا لا نقول الله  أبداً، فضاغطوهم وحاصروهم: من خلق الكوكب؟ الماء؟ من أنزل كذا؟ أين.. أين..  فشلوا. قالوا: تريدون أن نقول الله، إذا قلنا الله تقولون صلوا، ولذا لا  نقول الله، فانكشفت سوءتهم وظهرت عورتهم، وإلى الآن في كل مكان لا ينكر  الإسلام إلا المصر على الفسق والباطل والفجور ولا يريد أن يستقيم ولا يطهر،  أما منطقياً وعقلياً فلا وجود لمانع أبداً يمنع الإنسان من أن يعترف بأنه  مخلوق وأن له خالق وأنه أنزل كتبه وبعث رسله ليتربى ويكمل ويسمو! قُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  قل يا رسولنا للذين كفروا  سَتُغْلَبُونَ   إي والله  العظيم  وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [آل  عمران:12]، وهذا تناول أولاً اليهود من بني النضير فقد انهزموا وتحطموا،  وكذا من بني قينقاع وقريظة دفنوا هنا، وآخر المسجد كانت مقبرة لهم،   سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [آل  عمران:12]، بئس المهاد مهدوه لأنفسهم، مهدوا وأوجدوا لهم عذاباً في عالم  الشقاء.                                                                  

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد كان لكم آية في فئتين التقتا...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا  فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ  مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُوْلِي الأَبْصَارِ  [آل عمران:13]  . قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ  ، أي: علامة كالشمس في رابعة النهار  فِي  فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا  ، الفئة: الجماعة يفيء بعضها إلى بعض  التقتا    تلاقيا في ساحة المعركة. أين كان هذا اللقاء؟ والله في بدر. أي بدر؟ هذا  ماء في طريق مكة، بئر الذي حفره يقال له: بدر، فسميت القرية به في بدر،   فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   وهي فئة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ورجاله أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وَأُخْرَى  فئة ثانية  كَافِرَةٌ   جاحدة  منكرة للخير والكمالات البشرية  يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ   من تدبير الله  عز وجل لما بدأ السيف والرمح في بدر أن المشركين لما نظروا إلى أصحاب  الرسول وهم ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلاً فقط نظروا إليهم وأنهم أضعاف منهم ،  وقللهم في أعين المؤمنين، فالمؤمنون لما شاهدوهم وهم قرابة الألف قللهم  الله فنظروا إليهم فكأنهم أقل منهم، حتى تحتدم المعركة وتسيل الدماء!إذاً:  قد كان لكم آية على صدق دعوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، على صدق هذا الكتاب  ورسوله من أن المشركين الكافرين سينهزمون وسيتحطمون وسيئول أمرهم إلى جهنم  وبئس المهاد، ها هي آية انظروا إليها يا معشر اليهود في المدينة! لما انهزم  المشركون في بدر، بنو قينقاع بدءوا يتبجحون وقالوا: اسمع يا محمد! لا تظن  أننا كمن لقيتهم لا يعلمون ولا يعرفون القتال، لو قاتلتنا لعرفت من نحن،  تبجحوا، فقال تعالى لهم:  قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ  الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ  يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ  [آل عمران:13] .‏                                

** تأييد الله لعباده المؤمنين بالنصر على الأعداء                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [آل عمران:13] منهم الذين يشاء الله تأييدهم؟ بيض أم حمر؟ أغنياء أم فقراء؟  دائماً أنبه السامعين والسامعات إلى أن مشيئة الله قائمة على الحكمة، من  يشاء نصرهم؟ أولئك الذين قدموا لله قلوبهم ووجوههم وانتهت آمالهم في دنياهم  وأصبحوا لا هم لهم إلا رضا ربهم، هؤلاء الذين أقبلوا على الله هم الذين  ينصرهم ويؤيدهم، أما الذين قلوبهم ممزقة هذا ينظر للمرأة وهذا للمال وهذا  للوظيفة وهذا للحياة وهذا كذا فهذا التشتت وأهله لا ينصرون، وليسوا أهلاً  لنصرة الله. إذاً: تأييد الله يكون للمؤمنين الصادقين الذين أسلموا قلوبهم  لله ووجوههم لله. كيف أسلم قلبي لله؟ أنزعه وأعطيه لله؟ ما معنى أسلموا  قلوبهم لله؟ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ  مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى  [لقمان:22]، وإسلام  القلب لله: أن لا يتقلب قلبك طول العام ولا يدور إلا في طلب رضا الله،  حركة القلب ودورانها من أجل الله، لا هم لي إلا أن يرضى الله عني، فهذا هو  إسلام القلب لله، وإسلام الوجه فلا تبقى له وجهة يتجه إليها إلا رضا الله  وطلب طاعته، فهؤلاء يهديهم الله وينصرهم.                                                                      

** الاعتبار بنصر الله وتأييده لعباده المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُوْلِي  الأَبْصَارِ  [آل عمران:13]، إن في ذلك النصر لأولياء الله والهزيمة  لأعدائه عبرة!في هذه الأحداث الجليلة عبرة لأولي الأبصار والبصائر، فمن  الآن عرفوا أن لا نصر إلا من الله، فلا يطلبون النصر من الشرق والغرب ولكن  يطلبونه من الله، برفع أكفهم إليه بعد استقامت القلوب والوجوه، وبانطراحهم  بين يديه، لا هم لهم إلا أن يرضى عنهم، ثم يتحقق النصر! ومن أراد أن  يمتحننا يقول لنا: هيا نعود إلى بيت الله من جديد حتى ننمو ونسمو ونكمل  أربع سنين فقط إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً لا يبقى رجل ولا امرأة خارج  المسجد، الكل يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة أربع سنين والأمة كلها أولياء لله عز  وجل، ومن ثم لو رفعنا أكفنا إلى الله ما ردها صفراً ولا خائبة.                                                                      

** لا حياة ولا هداية بدون القرآن                                                                                                   * *
                                معشر المستمعين! عرفتم هذا الكلام كلام الله، هذا الذي كنا  نقرأه على الموتى قروناً ولا يجتمع عليه ولا يدرس أبداً، ومن فعله كفروه،  ووضعوا قاعدة مُرة: (تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ) أي: إن فسرت وأصبت مراد الله  فأنت مخطئ مذنب، (وخطأه كفر)، فكممونا وألجمونا قروناً!قتلونا؛ لأن القرآن  هو الروح ولا حياة بدون الروح، القرآن هو النور ولا هداية بدون نور.وسرني  أمس أن خطاباً وردني من بهلولة من الصالحات في ديارنا افتتحت الخطاب وتقول:  الحمد لله الذي جعل القرآن روحاً لا حياة بدونه، وجعله نوراً لا هداية  بدونه! فقلت: كيف وصل هذا الخبر واجتاز عشرات الآلاف؟ آمنا بالله، فحمدنا  الله أن هذا الدرس مبارك، ونفع الله به في الشرق والغرب؛ لأنه كلام  الله.نعم. لا حياة بدون القرآن ولا هداية بدونه، واقرءوا لذلك قوله تعالى:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ  تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا  نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52]، فهل تطلب أمة  حياة بدون القرآن؟ هل تحيا؟ تحيا كالقردة والخنازير ينزل بعضها على بعض،  أما حياة الطهر والصفاء والمودة والإخاء والحب والتلاقي والتعاون فوالله لن  تتم إلا على القرآن إيماناً به وحفظاً له ودراسة وتعلماً، وتطبيقاً  وتنفيذاً لأحكامه! هل تريد أن تهتدي بأمتك أو بشعبك أو بإخوانك أو ببيتك  إلى حب الله ورضوانه بدون القرآن؟ والله ما وصلته ولا ظفرت به، فالقرآن هو  النور:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا   [التغابن:8]، سماه الله نوراً؛ فإن انعدم النور تتخبط في الظلام! والبرهنة  على ذلك قاطعة! كيف سلط الله علينا بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا  وهولندا؟ أين ممالك الهند الإسلامية التي حكمت المجموعات من التجار  البريطانيين؛ لأنهم هبطوا؟ كيف يسلط الله على أوليائه أعداءه؟ هذا من شأن  الله العزيز الحكيم! متنا سلبونا الروح وأبعدونا عن النور فهبطنا فركبوا  على أجسادنا وإلى الآن نساق هذا المساق وننتظر يوماً لا تنزل فيه الكوارث  والمصائب والويلات، ولا يكون إلا إذا استيقظنا وعدنا إلى الله! وقد يقول  قائل: يا شيخ! كيف نعود؟ أمر صعب، مستحيل هذا؟ فأقول له: والله ما هو بصعب  والله هو بمستحيل أبداً، فقط ساعتين من كل أربع وعشرين ساعة نبكي بين يدي  الرب في بيته، نبكي يوماً بعد يوم فيرفع الله شأننا ويعلي قدرنا ويذهب  آلامنا وأحزاننا.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (35) 
الحلقة (176)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (38) 


لقد أنعم الله عز وجل على أمة الإسلام بأن عصمها بالكتاب والسنة، فمتى ما  تمسكت هذه الأمة بكتاب ربها وسنة نبيها حازت الفلاح في الدنيا، والفوز  بالجنات في الآخرة، ومتى ما أطاعت أعداء الله الحريصين على إفسادها، فتنكبت  طريق الهدايتين، وأعرضت عن سبيل النبراسين أصابتها سنة الله التي لا تتخلف  فتاهت في سبل الضلال، وحارت في دياجير العماية والظلام.                     

**التمسك بالقرآن الكريم هو سبب سمو أمة الإسلام وعلوها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.وقد عرفتم معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات أن القرآن الكريم روح، وأنه لا حياة بدون روح،  والقرآن الكريم نور، ولا هداية بدون نور، والماشي في الظلام لا يصل إلى  غرضه ولا ينتهي إلى أمله، ولهذا كان الكتاب الكريم والحكمة المحمدية -أي:  السنة النبوية-؛ كانا سلم رقي هذه الأمة، وكانا معراج رسولها إلى غاية  كمالها.  ‏                                

** كيد أعداء الأمة وتآمرهم على القرآن والسنة                                                                                                   * *
                                لعلكم تذكرون أن عدو هذه الأمة المسلمة تكون من اليهود  والمجوس والنصارى، فلما انهزموا في المعارك؛ معارك السيف والسنان، عرفوا  سبب سمو هذه الأمة وعلوها؛ وعرفوا سبب رقيها وسيادتها بعد طهرها وصفائها.  فقالوا: إنه القرآن والسنة، فاحتالوا ونجحوا، فحولوا القرآن إلى المقابر  والأموات، ومن إندونيسيا شرقاً إلى موريتانيا غرباً ومن عدة قرون لا يقرأ  القرآن إلا على الموتى، وطلبة القرآن يحفظونه لهذا الغرض؛ ليقرءوه على  الموتى.أما السنة فقد أبعدوها، وإن كانوا يقرءونها فللبركة.وقد قلت لكم:  إنه كان في هذه الروضة النبوية الشريفة يجتمع أهل الغفلة ويقرءون صحيح  البخاري بركة، لا لتعلم الحكمة، ولا لمعرفة الحلال والحرام، ولا الواجب  والمندوب، ولكن للبركة، فقطعونا عن سلسلة وحبل وصولنا إلى السماء، وما زالت  أمة الإسلام في غفلتها إلى اليوم.                                                                      

** استجابة الله لدعوة إبراهيم وإسماعيل في تعليم أمة الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                القرآن الكريم هو كتاب الهداية، والسنة النبوية بيان لذلك  الكتاب، وشرح هدايته وتفصيلها. وأذكركم بما قاله إبراهيم الخليل وولده  إسماعيل وهما يبنيان هذه الكعبة، وإذا بهما يتقاولان الكلمات الآتية:   رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:129]، وهذه دعوة إبراهيم وولده إسماعيل،  وقوله:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ  ، أي: في ذرية إسماعيل قبل أن يوجدوا،  ابعث فيهم ماذا؟ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  ومهمته ما هي؟  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ  أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  .وتمضي القرون وتتوالى السنون، ويصبح  لإسماعيل مئات الآلاف بل ملايين الذرية، واحتاجوا إلى رسول يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة، فاستجاب الله لإبراهيم وإسماعيل، وبعث في ذريتهما محمداً صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وكان يجلس لأولاد إسماعيل يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويهذبهم ويزكي  أرواحهم.وامتن الله علينا بهذه النعمة في آيتين؛ في آل عمران وفي الجمعة،  إذ قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   [الجمعة:2]، ومن سورة آل عمران:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [آل عمران:164].وسمت أمة الإسلام وعلت وارتفعت، وبلغت مستوى  لم تحلم به الدنيا، ولم تعرف البشرية أمة أرقى ولا أسمى ولا أطهر ولا  أصفى، ولا أعز ولا أكرم، ولا أعلم ولا أعرف من تلك الأمة، استجابة الله  لدعوة إبراهيم وإسماعيل.                                                                                                        
**من مظاهر كيد الثالوث الأسود بالمسلمين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ‏                                
** تحويل قراءة القرآن إلى الموتى دون الأحياء                                                                                                   * *
                                عرف العدو المكون من المجوس الذين سقط عرش كسراهم، وأطفئت  نار عبادتهم وتأليههم؛ ومن اليهود الذين خابوا وخسروا؛ وذهب أملهم في إعادة  مملكتهم؛ ومن النصارى الذين خافوا أن يغمر هذا النور ديارهم؛ فتذهب تلك  السيادة والكرامة لقسسهم ورهبانهم، فتضامنوا على إطفاء هذا النور.لكن كيف  وصلوا إلى إطفائه؟ بالسحر؟ لا، بالسيف والرمح؟ لا، فما يستطيعون.قالوا:  نميتهم، لكن كيف؟قالوا: إن روحهم التي سموا بها وارتفعوا بها وسادوا هي  القرآن والحكمة المحمدية المبينة المفصلة الشارحة لكلام الله، فحولوا  القرآن إلى المقابر وإلى ليالي العزاء، فإذا مات ميتنا نجمع مجموعة من طلبة  القرآن يقرءون على ميتنا من أجل إنقاذه من النار، وتشترى الختمة الواحدة  بألف دينار.وانعدم من يقول لأخيه: يا أخي! أسمعني شيئاً من كلام ربي. فلا  يوجد هذا أبداً، ولا تمر بجالس في المسجد ويقول: يا أخي! إن كنت مساوياً له  في السن، أو يا أبتِ! إن كنت أكبر منه، أو يا ولدي! إن كنت أصغر.. أسمعني  شيئاً من كلام ربي.أسألكم بالله: هل حصل هذا فينا؟ ومن صرفنا عن القرآن؟هل  بلغكم ما سمعتم، وقد رددت عليكم هذا القول لتحفظوه؛ قالوا: تفسير القرآن  صوابه خطأ، وخطؤه كفر.أي: من يستطيع أن يقول: قال الله إذاً؟فإذا فسر آية  وأصاب معناها أخطأ وارتكب خطيئة، ومن يقوى على ارتكاب الخطايا، وإن أخطأ في  تفسيرها كفر، ومن يقوى على أن يكفر؟فألجمونا وكمموا أفواهنا، وما بقي من  يقول: قال الله.إذاً: ماذا نصنع بالقرآن؟ ماذا نصنع؟نعم أراد الله حفظه  وبقاءه، فقالوا: نقرؤه ونحفظه لنقرؤه على الموتى فقط، وأما الأحياء فلا  ينتفعون به.وهنا لطيفة عرفناها من أهل العلم: كان حاكم فرنسي في بلد إسلامي  في شمال إفريقيا أيام استعمرتنا فرنسا، فاستبدل بحاكم آخر، وفرنسا كغيرها  تستبدل الحاكم في الإقليم كل عام أو عامين، فجيء بهذا الحاكم يتجول في  المدينة فعثر على الكتاتيب في المسجد يقرءون القرآن فتعجب، وجدهم جالسين  على الحصر أو على التراب وفي أيديهم ألواح من خشب، وأقلام من قصب، ومظاهر  الفقر والحاجة عليهم، فقال: ما هذا؟ قالوا: يتعلمون القرآن.قال: يتعلمون  القرآن! هل أذنت لهم الحكومة؟ وماذا يريدون من هذا التعلم؟! أعجزت الحكومة  عن فتح المدارس لتعليمهم وترقيتهم؟ ما عجزت، فإلى المدارس وأغلقوا هذه  الكتاتيب فإنها لا تنفعهم. فلمس هذا الحاكم وخاف أن هذا القرآن يعيد الحياة  لأمته فخاف.وألهم الله أحد المؤمنين فقال: يا سيادة الرئيس! أبكيت النساء  والرجال وآلمت الأمة بقرارك هذا، فهؤلاء يقرءون القرآن من أجل الموتى، فإذا  مات ميت يقرءون عليه القرآن، لا لأجل وظيفة ولا عمل ولا سياسة ولا.. فقال:  لأجل هذا فقط ؟ قال: إي نعم، قال: إذاً: افتحوا الكتاتيب، فما دام القرآن  يقرأ على الموتى فقط فخلوهم وحالهم.فهل عرفنا الطريق وعدنا إلى  القرآن؟الجواب: ما زلنا والله يشهد.فهذا القرآن الكريم هو الروح التي بها  الحياة، وقد فعل بنا العدو ما فعل وهبطنا.                                                                      

** تشويه ولاية الله في العباد                                                                                                   * *
                                الكلمة الثانية التي نرددها وهي: من هم أولياء الله يرحمكم  الله؟ سيدي عبد القادر ؟ سيدي العيدروس ؟ مولاي إدريس ؟ سيدي عبد الرحمن  .. سموا أولياءكم.هؤلاء هم الأولياء؟ إي والله، فقط من مات وبني على قبره  قبة ووضع على القبر تابوت من خشب، ووضعت عليه الأزر الحريرية، وأوقدت  الشموع ليلة الإثنين والجمعة فهذا ولي الله، وهذا الذي يحلف به، وهذا الذي  يستغاث به، وهذا الذي تساق له الأبقار والعجول، وهؤلاء هم الأولياء!  فوضعوهم موضع الله عز وجل، فيحلفون بهم كما يحلفون بالله، والله ليجلونهم  أعظم من الله، ويخافونهم أعظم مما يخافون الله.لكن: لم فعل الثالوث بهذه  الولاية بهذه الطريقة؟ وما السر؟السر عرفت قول الله عز وجل في صحيح البخاري  من طريق أبي هريرة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( يقول الله تعالى: من  عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، وفي رواية: ( من آذى لي ولياً فقد آذنته  ) أي: أعلمته، ( بالحرب ) بيني وبينه، ومن يستطيع أن يؤذي ولي الله فيقول  فيه كلمة سوء بشتمة أو عدم مبالاة.إذاً: ماذا فعل العدو؟سلبنا ولايتنا أيها  الأحياء، ووضعها على الموتى، لم؟ من أجل أن يزني بعضنا بنساء بعضنا .. من  أجل أن يسرق أحدنا مال أخيه المؤمن .. من أجل أن يكذب على أخيه المؤمن ..  من أجل أن يضربه بعصاه أو ببندقيته.لعلي واهم! أسألكم بالله: ألا يوجد في  ديار المسلمين زنا .. سرقة .. كذب .. خداع .. غش .. إزهاق الأرواح .. قتل  المؤمنين .. إخافتهم؟!ولو كنا نعتقد أن هؤلاء أولياء الله، فإننا لا نستطيع  أن ننظر إليهم فقط بنظر شزر، أو أن نكذب على ولي الله أو نسخر منه، أو  نفجر بنسائه.ونحن كما تعرفون نستطيع أن نحلف بالله ولا نقدر على أن نحلف  بسيدي فلان تعظيماً وإجلالاً له، حتى إن القضاة في بلاد العالم الإسلامي  أصبحوا يُحلِّفون الخصوم بالأولياء ولا يحلفونهم بالله؛ لعلمهم أن هذا  الإنسان يحلف بالله سبعين مرة ولا يبالي، ولا يقدر على أن يحلف بسيدي  فلان.إذاً: أفقدونا ولاية الله، ونقلوها من الأحياء ووضعوها على الموتى،  ومشينا وراءهم، وأكثر من سبعمائة سنة إلى ألف سنة ونحن هكذا؛ وإذا خرجت  للسوق تجد هذا يشتم هذا، وهذا يسب هذا، وهذا يعير هذا.. ولا يقوى أن يقول  في ولي كلمة، فترتعد فرائصه أبداً ولا يستطيع؛ لأن الولي ميت، وهذا الإنسان  حي.وقد قلت لكم: إلى الآن باستثناء الذين سمعوا هذا الهدى؛ لو تسألوا  رجلاً عن ولي في قريته فإنه لا يهتدي أبداً إلا إلى ميت، ولا يفهم أن في  القرية ذات الخمسة آلاف نسمة بينهم ولي أبداً، ولا ولي إلا الميت  المدفون.لكن هل في الإمكان أن نغير وضعنا أو لا نستطيع؟هيا نعود إلى الكتاب  والسنة، ونعود إلى معرفة ولاية الله ونحققها في أنفسنا.                                                                                                        

**كيفية اكتساب ولاية الله                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ولاية الله تكتسب بشيئين فقط: الإيمان وتقوى الرحمن، فكل مؤمن  تقي هو لله ولي، وأحلف لكم بالله: كل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي، فيحرم أن تنظر  إليه بنظرة شزر، ويحرم عليك أن تمسه بأصبعك إهانة له أو إذلالاً، ويحرم  عليك أن تنال من عرضه بكلمة، أو من ماله بفلس واحد، فهو ولي الله، فكيف  تؤذي ولي الله! أما تخاف الله؟ ( إن الله ليثأر لأوليائه كما يثأر الأسد  الحرب ) يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. فهيا نعود.معشر الأولياء! هل  مرتبتكم واحدة أو متفاوتون؟التفاو  ت حاصل، ونحن رتب على طريقة الجيوش، فأول  ما يدخل الشاب للعسكرية يقال فيه: عسكري، وعام عامين يرتقي إلى جندي أول،  ثم ملازم، ثم ملازم أول، ثم رقيب، ثم نقيب، ثم عريف، ثم كذا، ثم  جنرالا.وأولياء الله كذلك ليسوا بمرتبة واحدة بل يتفاوتون، لكن ما من مؤمن  يتقي الله إلا وهو ولي الله، فيحرم عليك أن تناله بسوء، وإن أبيت إلا أن  يعلن الله الحرب عليك فاستعد ولن تفلح ولن تنجح أبداً وأنت تؤذي  أولياءه.إذاًً: أولياء الله حصلت لهم هذه المنزلة العالية بشيئين: الإيمان  والتقوى.  ‏                                

** معنى الإيمان                                                                                                   * *
                                ما الإيمان يا شيخ؟ هل الإيمان دعوى أن نقول: أنا مؤمن؟  لا.الإيمان اعتقاد جازم قاطع راسخ في القلب بوجود الله لا إله إلا هو ولا  رب سواه، واعتقاد جازم قاطع بأن محمداً رسول الله، واعتقاد جازم قاطع بأن  كل ما أخبر الله تعالى به أو أخبر به رسوله هو واقع كما أخبر، ويستحيل أن  ينتقض هذا هو الإيمان، وهذه هي الطاقة الدافعة، وهذه هي القوى التي تحملك  على تقوى الله، فإن ضعفت ضعف تقواك يا عبد الله.                                                                      

** آيات قرآنية تبين صفات أولياء الله                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن باب تقريب المعاني للمستمعين نعرض عليهم شاشة قرآنية،  وهم متعودون على شاشة التلفاز والسينما؛ شاشة قرآنية تشاهدون عليها أولياء  الله، فمن رأى نفسه بينهم فليحمد الله وليقل: أنا مؤمن، ومن ظهر في زاوية  واختفى في أخرى فليعلم أنه ضعيف الولاية، وليعمل على تحقيق ولايته يا ولي  الله، ومن لم يجد نفسه بينهم والله ما هو بمؤمن.مستعدون تشاهدون أو  لا؟اسمعوا من سورة الأنفال يقول الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه في الرد على  الذين يدعون الإيمان وهم كاذبون، قال جل وعز وتأمل هذه الصيغة: إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  أي: بحق وصدق، لا بالادعاء والنطق:  الَّذِينَ إِذَا  ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الأنفال:2]، فإذا كان في يدك خاتم  من ذهب استعملته للجهل وعدم العلم، ونظر إليك مؤمن فقال: أي فلان! أما تتق  الله كيف تتختم بخاتم الذهب؟! فانظر إذا اهتزت عواطفك واقشعر جلدك وخشيت  الله ونزعت الخاتم من يدك فأنت والله لمؤمن، وإن أنت لا قدر الله ضحكت أو  سخرت واستهزأت فوالله لا إيمان:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا  ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  [الأنفال:2]، أما أن يذكر الله فيضحك  ويسخر ولا يبالي، ويواصل جريمته المتلبس بها، فوالله ما هو بمؤمن.ثم قال:   وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  [الأنفال:2]  فإذا قرئت عليه الآيات ارتفع منسوب إيمانه، فإذا كانت العقرب تشير إلى مائة  وخمسين فإنه يرتفع إلى المائتين والزيادة.وعلى سبيل المثال: إذا قام قائم  يعظنا ويذكرنا، ويطلب منا عملاً ما، وقرأ آيات الله عز وجل، فمن هش ورغب  وأحب أن يعمل وأخرج من جيبه مطلوباً، دل ذلك على أن إيمانه ارتفع وزاد، وأن  إيمانه موجود، والدلالة على وجوده ارتفاع منسوبه. وإن قرأت علينا الآيات  أمراً ونهياً لنفعل كذا أو نترك كذا، ولم تحصل أي إجابة، ولا رغبة فينا أن  نفعل ولا أن نترك..! فوالله من كانوا هؤلاء فليسوا بمؤمنين؛ لأن الذي أخبر  بهذا الخبر هو واضع الإيمان في القلوب:  وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ  آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  [الأنفال:2] فإذا ما ازداد الإيمان فليس  بموجود، لابد وأن ينمو ويرتفع.ثم قال:  وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ   [الأنفال:2] أي: يفوضون أمرهم إلى الله، ويقفون إلى جنب الله ولا يبالون  بالحياة وما فيها من مهام أو آلام.تريدون صورة واضحة.تقول لأحدهم: يا سيد!  أنت والحمد لله في خير وعافية، فلماذا تسمح لزوجتك تشتغل مع الرجال؟ أمن  أجل الخبز والماء؟ فالله قد تكفل به، ودع امرأتك في بيتك تربي أولادك وتصون  عرضك، وتزيد في كرامتك، وتسعدك بابتسامتها وتقديم حاجتك إليها، وهو خير لك  من أن تتركها تشتغل مع البوليس أو مع الشياطين في فندق .. أو متجر .. أو  كذا ..لكنه يقول: الحياة تطلبت هذا.فأين التوكل على الله؟ وأين تفويض الأمر  إلى الله؟واضح هذه الصورة أو لا؟وقد قلنا لهم في مدينة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: لا تزيدوا في تعليم بناتكم على الابتداء فقط، فتتعلم خمس سنوات  وتصبح تعرف الله وما يحب وما يكره، وكيف تقدم له المحبوب وتبعد عنه  المكروه، وتحقق ولاية الله لها، وما هناك حاجة إلى مدرسة ثانوية  وجامعية.قالوا: المستقبل.وهناك فتاة دخلت المتوسطة أو الثانوية فغار أبوها  وقال: أخرجوها، وأمها مطلقة من سنين، وأبت أن تسلم له بنته فهو بالطائف وهي  بالمدينة، فاستدعاني كقريب لها وجلسنا في البيت ومن وراء الستار، فقلت  لها: يا بنيتي! تعلمتي والحمد لله كيف تعبدين ربك وتتقربين إليه، فما هناك  حاجة إلى هذا التعليم، فطريقه موصلة إلى الدمار والخراب.فقالت وراء الستار:  مستقبلي يا بابا .. مستقبلي يا يابا.ومن علمها هذه الكلمة؟فقلت لها:  اسمعي. هذه أمك تسمع، والله من زمن أمك هذه إلى وقت فاطمة الزهراء ما توظفت  امرأة مع الرجال ألف وثلاثمائة سنة وزيادة، وأنتِ فقط: مستقبلي يا بابا!  إن مستقبلك في بيتك مع زوجك وأولادك، وليس مع التحاكي مع الرجال وطلب  الوظيفة.والشاهد عندنا: أين التوكل على الله؟فاترك بنتك في بيتك وقد تعلمت  وعرفت خمس سنوات وحفظت من القرآن ما شاء الله ومن السنة ما شاء الله، وعرفت  كيف تعبد الله، واتركها في البيت تساعد أمها على تربية أخواتها  وإخوانها.لكن الشياطين أرسلهم الثالوث الأسود، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله: إن  ذلك الثالوث هو الذي حسن تعليم بنات المؤمنين والزج بهم في مدارس الكليات  والجامعات ليفقدن الصلة بالله عز وجل.أين التوكل على الله واحجب ابنتك،  وفوض أمرك وأمرها إلى ربك.والآن الذين توظفت نساؤهم استعاضوا عن النساء  بالخادمات، لينظر إلى ما لا يحل النظر إليهن، ويجالسه وقد يأكل معه،  فانمسخوا، ولم يبق إيمان ولا نور، فعرف هذا العدو وما عرفناه؛ لأننا هجرنا  كتاب الله، وسيشكونا رسول الله إلى ربه:  يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي  اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا  [الفرقان:30].إذاً أيها المستمعون  بينكم متوكلون على الله لا على المحراث، ولا على القلم، ولا على الوظيفة  .. على الله فلا نعصيه ونجاهر بالمعصية؛ إذ الأمر له وبيده.ثم قال:   الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  [الأنفال:3] تعرفون معنى يقيمون الصلاة  بحق؟!فإذا قال المؤذن: حي على الصلاة، في منارة القرية أو المدينة، أخذ أهل  القرية يلبسون ثيابهم، ويغلقون أبوابهم، وإذا بمظاهرة لم تعرف الدنيا  مثلها، فأهل المدينة كلهم مقبلون على الله، ولم يبق دكان مفتوح ولا مقهى،  ولا واقف بالباب ولا أحد.. فالكل إلى الله في خمس مظاهرات في الأربع  والعشرين ساعة، ولم يتخلف إلا مريض أو ممرض.فهذا هو إقام الصلاة، وهذا هو  الذي ينتج الطاقة ويولد النور في النفس؛ ليعرف صاحبها الطريق إلى ربه.ولكن  هل هذا موجود في ديار المسلمين؟ الجواب: المؤذن يؤذن وهو يغني، والمؤذن  يؤذن وهو يحلق في وجه فحل ولا يبالي. الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ   [الأنفال:3] وإقامتها أن تقف على قدميها فلا تميل يميناً ولا شمالاً، وتؤدى  في أوقاتها المحددة، وبالصفات والهيئات التي نزل جبريل فعلمها رسول الله  والمؤمنين. وهذا مظهر من مظاهر الإيمان الحق.أما أن هذا يصلي وذلك لا يصلي،  وهذا يصلي وهذا يغني .. فما أقيمت الصلاة.وأخيراً:  وَمِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ  [الأنفال:3] فدائماً وأبداً مما رزقناهم ينفقون،  فليس الإنفاق مرة في العام أو في الشهر، بل الإنفاق متواصل.فإن قيل: كيف  ننفق يا شيخ ونحن كذابون، ودجالون، وسحرة، ومتلصصة وبعضنا يكذب فيقول: إنه  جائع وهو شبعان، أو يقول: أنا مدين وهو يشتري الحشيش ويأكلها. كيف  نصنع؟أقول: هذا يتلاءم معه ذلكم المنهج الرباني في أن أهل القرية يجتمعون  في مسجد قريتهم بنسائهم ورجالهم كل ليلة وطول العام، وعلى مدى الحياة  فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ومن ثم يكونون كلهم علماء صادقون صالحون بررة،  فتنتفي كل مظهر من مظاهر الخيانة والكذب والباطل لتعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة.ويجعل صندوق في المحراب من حديد، ويقول المربي: معاشر المستمعين!  من زاد ريال عن قوته اليوم يدفعه إلى هذا الصندوق، وهو بين خيارين: إما أن  ينمى ويأخذ الفوائد المباركة أو يتركه فقط فماله محفوظ وعند الحاجة يتسلمه،  وهذا الصندوق إذا مضى عليه ستة أشهر إذا به يفيض، فإن كان أهل القرية من  أهل الزراعة أنشئوا مزرعة ربانية، مزرعة في المسجد، وإن كانوا في بلاد  صناعية أنشئوا مصنعاً ولو لإنتاج الملاعق أو الإبر، وسوف يبارك الله في ذلك  الصندوق ويدر ويجلب المال.ومن ثم فإن أهل تلك القرية هيهات هيهات أن تجد  بينهم عارياً أو جائعاً أو مريضاً بدون علاج ولا دواء، فأمرهم واحد وكأنهم  بيت واحد.هنا النفقة أنت تطلبها، وأنت تبحث أين تضعها، للتكاثر والتضامن  الإيماني المؤمن أخو المؤمن، المسلم أخو المسلم.والآن تستطيع أن تنفق هذا؟  لا تستطيع، ولا تعرف المحل اللائق، فما عندنا صدق ولا وفاء ولا..  ولا.وأخيراً اسمع هذا الختم الإلهي:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ   [الأنفال:4]. كيف حال أبنائنا إن شاء الله؟ وجدتم أنفسكم هنا، أو ظهرتم في  مكان واختبيتم في آخر.إليكم شاشة أخرى، ولا تقولوا: الشيخ يشجعنا على  السينما والتلفاز والفيديو!هذا فقط من باب أنكم عرفتم هذا، وإلا بيتك يا  عبد الله لا توجد فيه شاشة تلفاز ولا فيديو.فإن قيل: لم يا شيخ؟أقول لك:  أسألك وأجبني: هل وجود التلفاز في بيتك تعرض فيه صور العواهر والكافرين  والمجرمين، ينتج لك يومياً عشرة ريالات؟والله ما كان.هل ينمي كل يوم صحتك  وصحة أولادك؟الجواب: لا.هل يرضي عنك الله عز وجل؟الجواب: لا.هل يزيد في  معارفك وعلومك الإلهية؟والله لا.إذاً النتيجة أن ترحل الملائكة من بيتك  وتنزل منازل الشياطين فقط، وإذا نزلت الشياطين ورحلت الملائكة والله  لينتشرن الخبث بين أهلك وأولادك، أحببت أم كرهت.لعلي واهم؟ والواقع واضح،  فهبطنا والرسول يقول: ( لا تدخل الملائكة بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ).وإن  قلت: أنا سياسي ومسئول عن الدولة! فاجعل تلفازاً في غرفة المكتب، واحضر  ساعات تتلقى فيها لك ذلك قد تؤجر، لكن بيوت المؤمنين والمؤمنات ماذا  يستفيدون من تلك المناظر والملاهي والأباطيل.أما قلت لكم: إن الأطفال  تعلموا اللواط من طريقها؟ وتعلموا الفجور بواسطتها وهم صبيان.وزادتنا محنة  الصحن الهوائي المسمى بالدش، وتكالب عليه إخواننا كأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله؛  إذ كم صحنا وبكينا؟ وصدر إفتاء من رجل ما تكتحل عين الوجود بمثله هذه  الأيام، إنه مفتي المملكة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز بحرمة هذا الفيديو. لكن  البعض كأنه يتحدى وبعض السطوح فيها أربعة وخمسة صحون، وهذا يدل على إيمان  مؤمنون! هذا خرافة.لكن تذكروا: أين ربكم؟ أين الله؟ بالمرصاد  إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14].وها هو رسول الله على المنبر يقول: (  إن الله ليملي للظالم ) الإملاء الزيادة في المال والمتعة والحياة ( ليملي  للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته )، وقرأ:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا  أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ   [هود:102].والمسلمون الآن ألف مليون في الشرق والغرب تحرروا، وفسقوا،  فجروا، وفعلوا كل شيء، فهل أنتم آمنون؟ والله ما هي إلا إملاء لله  وإمهالاً، ومن يعش سيذكر هذه الكلمة.أنعيش منحرفين عن طريق الله ونسلم،  وتقولوا: سلامتنا وشهادتنا..؟ هيهات هيهات.ومن قال: دلل على ما تقول؟أقول:  استذلنا الغرب وسادونا أو لا؟ حكمونا أو لا؟ وفعلوا بنا الأعاجيب أو لا؟كيف  هذا ونحن مؤمنون؟الجواب: فسقنا عن أمر الله، وخرجنا عن طريق الله، وسنة  الله من أكل السم هلك، ولا تتخلف السنن، فإذا خرجنا عن منهج الله نتحطم لا  محالة، طال الزمان أو قصر.وأكثر المسلمين ظنوا أنهم لا يخافون الله، ماذا  يفعل؟  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14] يرصدنا، وفسر هذا رسول  الله ( إن الله ليملي للظالم ) والظالم هو الذي ظلم نفسه فدلاها في مهاوي  الشر والخبث والعفونة والفساد.إذاً: الآن عرفتم الطريق إن شاء الله؟ فهيا  نحقق ولاية الله.                                                                                                        
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقاً من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ‏                                
** العصمة في الكتاب والسنة                                                                                                   * *
                                الآية الكريمة ختمها تعالى بقوله:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل عمران:101] الآية  التي نحن بصددها نصها الكريم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:100-101].فإن  قيل: يا شيخ! ما تتلى علينا الآيات ولا نسمعها، وما بيننا رسول الله!يا  ويلنا إذاً! متى تتلى علينا آيات الله ويكون الرسول فينا؟ إذا اجتمعنا في  بيوت ربنا اجتماعنا هذا، نقرأ كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101] أي: من أين يأتيكم الكفر وأنتم  في هذه المناعة وهذه الحصانة العظيمة ويتلى عليكم القرآن، وأنتم أحياء  لتتعلموا الطريق إلى الله، وفيكم الرسول يبين ويشرح ويفصل.فالعصمة كل  العصمة للأسرة والقرية والعالم الإسلامي في قال الله وقال رسوله، إما أن  نخصص وقتاً في الأربعة وعشرين ساعة لنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، لنزكو ونطهر ..  لنسمو ونعلو .. لتنتهي مظاهر الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد، وتتجلى مظاهر  العلم والمعرفة والصدق والطهر والصفاء، إما وإما، ولا تفهم أنك حر تعمل ما  تشاء، إنما أنت تحت النظارة.                                                                      

** الاعتصام بالله طريق الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل عمران:101] هذا خبر، والمخبر هو الله.ماذا يقول؟  يقول:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ   أي: من رجل أو امرأة .. من عربي أو عجمي، في  الأولين في الآخرين.. فـ(من) من ألفاظ العموم  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ    ونعتصم بالله أي: بحبل الله وهو دينه، ومن يعتصم أي: يأخذ بيديه بشدة  وبقوة، فلا ينحرف يميناً ولا شمالاً في عقيدته .. في عبادته .. في سلوكه ..  وهذا الذي يعتصم بحبل الله  فَقَدْ هُدِيَ   من هداه؟ الله، إلى أين؟ إلى  طريق الجنة إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  أي: الطريق الموصل إلى دار  السلام.عرفتم الآن لما حذرنا من موالاة الكافرين واتخاذهم قادة وهداة،  فحذرنا من ذلك وأرشدنا إلى العصمة وهي أن نجتمع على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله  طول الحياة، وأخيراً قال واسمعوا أيضاً هذا الخبر:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ  بِاللَّهِ  [آل عمران:101] أي: يستمسك بدينه .. بحبله الممتد من السماء إلى  الأرض، فهذا العبد قد هدي إلى الصراط المستقيم الموصل إلى رضا الله وإلى  الجنة دار السلام.ونعتصم بالله بأن: أولاً: يجب أن نعرف العقيدة التي شرعها  الله وأحبها لنا، ثانياً: يجب أن نعرف العبادات التي شرعها وكيف نؤديها،  وبعد ذلك يمكننا أن نستعصم ونعتصم، أما جاهل لا يعرف عن الله شيء، فكيف  يستعصم؟وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (36) 
الحلقة (177)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (40) 


إن طاعة المؤمنين لأعدائهم من الكافرين سبب لبعدهم عن كتاب ربهم وسنة نبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعدهم عن هذين المصدرين سبب لضعفهم وذهاب ريحهم،  وتسلط عدوهم عليهم؛ لأنهم إنما يقوون باتباع الكتاب والسنة، وتحكيمها في كل  شأن من شئونهم الدنيوية والأخروية.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقاً من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليالي التي سبقتها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى بنا  الدرس إلى هذه الآيات، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:100-103].                               

** مخططات الأعداء في صرف المسلمين عن القرآن                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! عرفنا  بتعريف الله لنا أن الذي يطيع فريقاً من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين  والكافرين يردوه عن دينه، لكن الآية خصت أهل الكتاب: اليهود والنصارى؛ لأن  اليهود لا يريدون أن يبقى الإسلام ولا المسلمون، يريدون فقط أن يبقى بنو  إسرائيل، والنصارى لا يريدون أن يغمرهم نور الإسلام، يريدون الصليب ليسودوا  على أممهم الجاهلة ويتحكموا فيها.وقد علم أهل الكتاب أن الإسلام روح لا  حياة بدونه، ونور لا هداية بدونه، عرف اليهود والنصارى هذا معرفة يقينية.  وقد قررنا -على علم- أن القرآن روح ولا حياة بدون روح، وأن القرآن نور ولا  هداية بدون نور، فلما عرف أعداء الإسلام هذا صرفوا أمة الإسلام عن القرآن،  ففقدت الروح فماتت، وابتعدت عن النور القرآني فضلت وما اهتدت، وقد علمتم  -ولا يخالكم تنسون هذا- أنهم حولوا القرآن ليُقرأ على الموتى، فلا يجتمع  اثنان تحت ظل شجرة أو جدار أو سارية في مسجد أو على حصير في بيت ويقول  أحدهما للآخر: اقرأ عليّ شيئاً من القرآن. أبداً، وإنما إذا مات أحدنا يؤتى  بطلبة القرآن يقرءون عليه ثلاث ليال، سبع ليال، أربعين ليلة.. بحسب غناه  وفقره، لا أقل ولا أكثر.فلما أخذوا القرآن وحولوه ليُقرأ على الموتى ماتت  وضلت أمة الإسلام، ومن ثَّم أمكنهم أن يسودونا ويحكمونا، ويتحكموا فينا من  اندونيسيا التي حكمتها بلجيكا إلى موريتانيا والمغرب التي حكمتهم فرنسا،  والشرق الأوسط بكامله لبريطانيا وممالك الهند. كيف حكمونا؟! كيف سادوا  علينا؟! كيف ساقونا سوقَ البهائم؟ لأنهم أماتونا أولاً، أخذوا الروح  القرآن، ولكنهم ما عرفوا أين يضعونه، فقد تعهد الله بحفظه، حاولوا أن  ينتزعوا من القرآن كلمة: (قل) فقط وعقدوا مؤتمرات سرية لذلك فما  استطاعوا.إذاً: ماذا يصنعون به؟ حوَّلوه ليُقرأ على الموتى فقط، وما زال  المسلمون إلى الآن يقرءون القرآن على الموتى! حتى إن بغياً-زانية-في دار  البغاء يُؤتى لها إذا ماتت بأهل القرآن يقرءون عليها في بيتها! وعليه فلا  تسألني كيف هبطنا؟! كيف متنا؟! كيف سادنا الشرق والغرب؟! كيف عزَّ اليهود  الأذلاء وذل المؤمنون الأعزاء؟! تطلب دليلاً؟ الآن علمتم، ولن يَرُدَّ هذا  أحد على الأرض.                                                                      

** وصف الله للقرآن الكريم بأنه روح ونور                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا  [الشورى:52] أيسميه الله روحاً وهو ليس بروح؟! ممكن؟! مستحيل،  أيكذب الله؟! لمَ لم يقل: وكذلك أوحينا إليك قرآناً؟ بل قال: روحاً؛  ليعلِّم البشرية أنه لا حياة بدون القرآن، ومن عاش بدونه عاش حياة البهائم،  يأكل ويشرب وينكح، وكل آماله في ذلك لا تخرج عنه.وقال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8] أي نور  أنزله الله؟ والله إنه للقرآن، فهو نور، فالذي حفظه، فهمه، عرفه، عاش عليه،  لن يضل أبداً، لن يخطئ طريق الحق أبداً، ولن يتيه في متاهات الحياة والنور  بين يديه.                                                                      

** كيد الأعداء للكتاب والسنة                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: عرفتم ما فعل بنا أهل الكتاب؟ لقد أبعدونا عن مصدر  حياتنا: الكتاب والسنة. وهل تذكرون أن السنة النبوية -وهي المفسرة للقرآن،  المبينة لأحكامه، الشارحة لكلماته- في عصور الهبوط تُقرأ للبركة، يجتمعون  في الروضة في المسجد النبوي يدرسون البخاري فقط حدثنا حدثنا، قال الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا وكذا، ولا يسألون عن حكمٍ في الأموال، ولا في  السياسة، ولا في الاجتماع، ولا في الحرب، ولا في السلم، ولا في الآداب، ولا  في الأخلاق، ولا في العقيدة، ولا في العبادة، أبداً، يسمعون فقط، فإذا  فرغوا رفعوا أيديهم يدعون ليحصلوا على بركة دراسة كتاب البخاري!أزيدكم:  توجد مؤلفات ومصنفات في الفقه، في العقيدة، لا يوجد فيها: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، لمَ؟ لأن العدو أراد أن يميتنا، وأن يهبط بنا لنساويه  وننزل إلى الدرك الأسفل دونه، فعرفوا الحياة والنور فأبعدونا عنهما فضللنا  في متاهات الحياة وإلى الآن.                                                                      

** دعائم الدولة القرآنية الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] من يقول: لا يا رب؟! أعوذ بالله،  إن الواقع شاهد، ثم لمَ لما استقل العالم الإسلامي عن مستعمريه في الشرق  والغرب ما طبق شريعة الله؟ من يقف ويدلل ويبرهن؟إن قلت: قد جهلوها فكيف  يطبقونها؟! قلنا: الدولة القرآنية الإسلامية تقوم على ثلاثة دعائم يعرفها  النساء والرجال والصبيان والعلماء والجهال، وهي بعض آية فقط من القرآن  الكريم، إذ إن القرآن الكريم يحتوي على ستة آلاف آية ومائتين وأربعين، كل  آية علامة أكثر من الشمس تدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول  الله، وسميت الآية آية أو علامة -لا فرق بين آية وعلامة- لتدل على أنه لا  إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، جاء ذلك في سورة الحج المدنية المكية،  إذ بعضها مكي وبعضها مدني، جاء فيها قول الله عز وجل:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] ما معنى: مكناهم في الأرض؟  سوَّدنهم، حكَّمناهم، أصبحوا حاكمين سائدين في الأرض. الَّذِينَ إِنْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] ماذا فعلوا؟ الذي عاصرناه مع آبائكم  أيام استقلالاتكم، أنه إذا تم الاستقلال ماذا نصنع؟! حفلات الرقص،  والاختلاط، وشرب الخمر، والكذب، والصياعة، فهذه هي حفلات الاستقلال!!وأنتم  لا تعرفون لأنكم أحداث، لكن كبار السن يعرفون حفلات رقص الاستقلال، والله  يقول:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41] أي: أزمِّة الأمور بيد  الله.فأيما إقليم يستقل عن الاستعمار، وتتكوَّن فيه دولة، هذه الدولة إن لم  تقم على هذه القواعد الثلاث والله ما سعد أهلها، ولا طابت حياتهم، ولا  كمُلوا، بل يسلبها الله في يوم ما من الأيام، فبلغوا أن هذا الشيخ الكبير  في المدينة يعلن طول العام على أن محنة يقترب منها العالم الإسلامي وتقترب  منه، وهي والله لأشد مرارة من الاستعمار، إلا أن ينقذنا الله بتوبة صادقة  في أربع وعشرين ساعة، أمَا لو نستمر هكذا معرضين عن الله، عن ذكر الله، عن  عبادته، نستحل ما حرم، ونستبيح ما منع، ونترك الواجبات، ونتخلى عن  المسئوليات، وكأن الله لا وجود له، مع علمنا أن الله بالمرصاد:  إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَبِا لْمِرْصَادِ  [الفجر:14]، أتعرفون الرَصَد؟ يجلس فيه الرجل  ويطلع على كل ما يجري.وعليه؛ فإما أن يتوب المسلمون -في أي بلد- ويرجعون  إلى الله، فيكتب لهم المناعة، ويسودهم ويعزهم، وإما أن تستمر الحال هكذا  حتى تدق ساعة سنة الله تعالى، فلله سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير  لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   [النساء:123].                                                                      

** حكم وفوائد إقامة الصلاة                                                                                                   * *
                                ما المانع أن نعود ونحن قادرون على العودة؟! يصدر قرار  حكومي، جمهوري، ملكي، سلطاني: أنه لا يتخلف عن الصلاة جندي عسكري ولا مدني،  فإذا دقت الساعة وأذن المؤذن تقف الحياة كلها، وتُقبل الأمة على  ربها-ولهذا خلقت-فإذا قضيت الصلاة انتشر المؤمنون في الأرض ينتجون ويوجدون  ويصنعون، فوالله لو أقيمت الصلاة بهذه الطريقة لاختفى الظلم، والفسق،  والفجور، والكذب، والخيانة، والشر، والفساد تلقائياً.ولنقرأ لذلك قول الله  تعالى:  اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ   [العنكبوت:45]، وكأن سائل يقول: لمَ؟ ما فائدة إقامة الصلاة؟ فكان الجواب  بالعلة:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   [العنكبوت:45] الصلاة إذا أقامها العبد أو الأمة من شأنها أو من خواصها  أنها تمنعه من أن يأتي الفواحش أو يرتكب المنكرات، وعندنا مثل -نكرره- على  ذلك وهو: لو مشينا في أي بلد إسلامي إلى المحافظ، أو مدير الشرطة والأمن،  ونقول: يا سيادة الرئيس أعطنا قائمة بالجرائم التي ارتكبت في هذا الأسبوع  أو في هذا الشهر، هذا زنى، وهذا سرق، وهذا ضرب أمه، وهذا لعن أباه.. وتُرفع  القضية قطعاً للشرطة، فهي مدونة عندهم، فأعطانا القائمة، وأنا أقول لكم:  والله لن تجد نسبة أكثر من 5% من أصحاب الجرائم من مقيمي الصلاة، و95% من  تارك الصلاة ومن المصلين الذين ما أقاموا الصلاة، وهذا الكلام كررته أربعين  سنة وزيادة، فهل وجد من نقضه فذهب إلى مدير الشرطة وقال: أعطنا قائمة  بالمجرمين لهذا الأسبوع، ووجد أكثر من 5% من مقيمي الصلاة؟! إن سنة الله لا  تتخلف، فالطعام يشبع أو لا؟ الماء يروي العطشان أو لا؟ الحديد يقطع أو لا؟  النار تحرق أو لا؟ الجواب: نعم، وإقام الصلاة سنة من سنن الله لن تتخلف،  والمقيم للصلاة لا يأتي الفواحش ولا يرتكب المنكر.وإن سألت عن العلة سؤال  فلسفة: إقام الصلاة عملية لتوليد الطاقة، عملية لتوليد النور، فهي كمولدات  الكهرباء، إذا أُديت أداء صحيحاً في أوقاتها المحددة بشروطها وأركانها فلن  تتخلف عن إنتاجها، بل تنتج النور يغمر قلب الإنسان، فيظهر على سمعه، على  بصره، على لسانه، على جوارحه، والذي ما صلى من أين يأتيه النور حتى يعرف  قبح الجريمة وسوء المنكر؟! والذي صلى وما أقامها حق إقامتها، وما حسَّنها  فما ولَّدت وأنتجت؟! الفقيه يقول: صلاته باطلة، فمثلاً: صلى أحدنا المغرب  ركعتين فقط، هل يقول له فقيه: صلاتك صحيحة؟! لا، وإنما يقول له: أعد صلاتك،  فصلاتك باطلة، ولو أنه قال: أنا سأصلي المغرب أربع ركعات، فأنا في صحة  وعافية، وقال: لمَ لا نزيد ركعة؟! فصلى المغرب أربع ركعات تفضلاً منه، فهل  تجد فقيهاً يقول له: صلاتك صحيحة؟ لا والله، بل صلاته باطلة، فالفقيه يقول:  باطلة، ونحن نقول الليلة ماذا؟! يا سامعيّ! ماذا نقول؟ ما أنتجت النور  المطلوب منها، فهي عملية فاسدة، ما ولَّدت الحسنات، فيبقى القلب في ظلمة،  وتنتشر الظلمة ودخنه على جوارحه، فيسمع الباطل ويرضى به، وينظر إلى الحرام  ويتلذذ به، وينطق بالسوء ويجد له لذة وراحة، ويمشي على قدميه إلى الباطل  ولا يتعجب؛ لأنه فاقد للنور، واسمعوا حتى أبرهن لكم: حديث البخاري، وهو  حديث قدسي، أي: من كلام الله أوحاه إلى رسول الله، خارجاً عن القرآن، أي:  ما هو في القرآن، وبالتالي فكلام الله: القرآن والحديث القدسي الذي يأتي به  جبريل إلى رسول الله، أو يلقي الله في روع رسول الله فيفهم عنه، فهذا هو  الحديث القدسي، وإليكم نصه:يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يقول الله  تعالى: من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) يا ويح من يسرق أموال  المؤمنين! من يفجر بنسائهم! من يسفك دماءهم! من يأكل لحومهم! من يحتقرهم  ويزدريهم، أو يهينهم ويذلهم! على شرط أن يكونوا أولياء الله، أما إذا كانوا  أعداء الله فافعل فلا حماية ولا مناعة، إنما هذه المناعة لأولياء الله  تعالى فقط.والدليل على ذلك: أن قومك في بلادك لا يذكرون ولياً بسوء أبداً،  ولا يستهينون به ولا بضريحه ولا بقبره، مع العلم أنه قد يكون ليس بولي، لكن  استقر في أذهان المؤمنين على أن أولياء الله هم الذين ماتوا وضربت عليهم  القباب، ووضعت عليهم التوابيت، ووضع عليها الأُزر الحريرية، ووقدت الشموع..  والآن لا ندري هل هناك شموع أو كهرباء؟ كنا نعرف إضاءة الشمع على قبر  السيد ليلة الإثنين، ليلة الخميس والجمعة، وكأنه يبيت يقرأ على الشمعة! أمة  هابطة، ميت تجعل له شمعة في قبره! ماذا يصنع؟ لا إله إلا الله! كالذي يضع  له قصعة من الثريد! هل يأكل منها؟! ومثله الذي يقرأ عليه حزباً وحزبين من  القرآن! هل يقوم يتفكر فيها؟! يتدبرها؟! لا إله إلا الله! وصلنا إلى هذا؟  إي والله.من فعل بنا هذا؟ إنه الثالوث الأسود المكون من اليهود والمجوس  والنصارى، واسأل إذاعة بريطانيا عن هذا الثالوث الذي عزم على أن يطفئ نور  الله؛ لأن هذا النور أضاء الدنيا، وهم يحبون الظلام ليعيشوا فيه، ما يريدون  الحق ولا العدل ولا الطهر ولا الصفاء ولا الكمال.يقول: ( من عادى لي ولياً  فقد آذنته بالحرب ) أي: أعلنت الحرب عليه، فأسألكم بالله، هل الذي يحارب  الله ينتصر عليه؟! هل ينكسر وينهزم ويتمزق؟ لا. وإن آذيت أولياء الله -طال  الزمان أو قصر- والله لتتحطمن، فالحرب معلنة إلا أن تتوب، وهذا أمر مشاهد  بالعيون.وقوله: ( وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه ) فتح  لكم الباب أيها الطلاب لتدخلوا إلى قصر الولاية فتتخرجوا منها أولياء أفضل  من عبد القادر، وسيدي أحمد فقال: ( وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء )، أي: يتزلَّف  ويتملَّق حتى يحبه سيده، والعوام يعرفون هذا فيما بينهم، فإذا أراد أن يحصل  على شيء من عندك يأتي إليك فيصلح لك نعلك مثلاً، أو يتقرب إليك، أو يشكرك،  ويقول لك: أنت سيد، أنت كذا، سمعنا عنك كذا وكذا.. حتى يستميلك، ولكنهم لا  يعرفون التملق إلى الله. ستقول لي: يا شيخ! علماؤكم ما عرفوا هذا حتى  يعرفه العوام؟ فأقول: التزلف إلى الله والتملق ولو بذكره.قوله: ( وما تقرب  إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه ) لا أفضل من الفرائض أبداً، فيا من  يريد أن يتملق إلى الله ليحبه ويواليه، الفرائض أعظم من النوافل بسبعين  مرة، والغافلون يستهينون بالفريضة ويعبثون بها، ويتقربون ليلة كاملة  بالنوافل وهي لا تنفع، ولذا فاعلم الفرائض، واعرف كيف تؤديها، واعرف  أوقاتها وشروطها.. وتقرب بها إلى الله، فإنك ما تقربت بشيء أفضل منها.( وما  يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه ) تأملوا إماء الله وعبيد الله (  وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل ) أي: بعد أداء الفرائض، ( حتى أحبه )،  فإذا أحبك الله نم فالمخاوف كلهن أمان، إذا أحبك عصمك فلا يرضى أن تتلوث  ولو بكلمة سوء، فإن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا الطيبين، إذا قربك وأدناك وأصبحت  وليه حفظك من التلوث، بل لن تتلوث أبدأ.إذاً: ( وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي  بالنوافل حتى أحبه ) كم سنة؟ كم شهراً؟ ما يزال يتقرب يوماً بعد يوم، شهراً  بعد آخر، عاماً بعد عام ( حتى أحبه ).ونضرب المثل بالمعتاد، فقد بينا لكم  في السابق أن ولاية الله أهلها يتفاوتون فيها، إذ إن كل الحاضرين أولياء  الله، لكن مستواهم غير واحد.وقلنا: إن أصحاب رسول الله رضي الله عنهم ليس  مستواهم واحداً، فـأبو بكر أفضلهم، ولكن الولاية ولاية، فمن آمن واتقى فهو  ولي الله.كما ضربنا مثلاً بالرتب في الجيش، فهذا عسكري، وهذا ملازم أول،  وهذا عريف، وهذا عقيد، إلى عشرة أو عشرين جنرالاً، عرفتم هذا أو لا؟ فهل  بالإمكان أنك من أول أسبوع تدخل الجيش فتصبح جنرالاً؟ لا، إلا أن يشاء  الله، فيهيئك تهيئة خاصة في أمر ما.قال: ( وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي  بالنوافل ) يوماً بعد يوم ( حتى أحبه )، هنا أحببت أن أقول: من الجائز أن  يُدخل عبد الله في طلب رضا الله وحب الله شهرين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة وإذا هو  ولي الله، قد أحبه الله، وقد يعمل في هذا الشأن عشرين سنة حتى يظفر، وذلك  لقصوره ولعدم أدائه هذه العبادات على وجهها، ولهذا قال: ( وما يزال -يوماً  بعد يوم- يتقرب إليّ -أي: بأداء الفرائض والنوافل- حتى أحبه ) .وهنا معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! من منكم يرغب أن يعرف هل أحبه الله أو لا؟ لو أجد من  يخبرني أن الله يحبني لكدت أطير من الفرح؛ لأن من أحبه الله أمّنه، وحاشا  لله أن يعذب أولياءه.أيها المتسابقون! أيها المتنافسون! هل منكم من عرف أنه  أُحب أو لا؟ من يرغب أن يعرف؟ قولوا: كلنا، أو لستم في حاجة إلى هذا؟ نعوذ  بالله.اسمع كلامه تعالى يبين لنا ويعرفنا الطريق، يقول: ( فإذا أحببته كنت  سمعه الذي يسمع به )، إذا وجدتَ نفسك يا بني أو يا أُخيّ لا تستطيع أن  تسمع ما يغضب الله، وترتاح وتسعد لسماع ما يحب الله فاعلم أنك وصلت،  وبالتالي فهؤلاء إذا سمعوا كلام الله، كلام رسول الله، كلام الحق، كلام  الخير، كلام المعروف يرتاحون ويصغون ويسمعون ويطيب لهم المجلس، وإذا سمعوا  كلمة منكرة، كغيبة، أو نميمة، أو أغان، أو أصوات عاهرات.. لا يستطيعون أن  يجلسوا، وإنما يأخذون نعالهم ويخرجون، بل والله ليغلقون آذانهم، وكأنهم  مدفوعون إلى هذا؛ لأن الله أحبهم، ومن أحبه الله لا يرضى له أن يلوث روحه  بسماع الغيبة والباطل والكذب والسب، وهذه الحقيقة-والله-نسلٍّم بها كما  علمتم.قال: ( وكنت بصره الذي يبصر به ) الولي أن ينظر إلى المؤمن فيرتاح،  ينظر إلى أمه، إلى زوجته، إلى أولاده، إلى أقاربه.. فيسعد بالنظر إليهم،  ولا يستطيع أن ينظر إلى امرأة لا تحل له؛ لأنه يشعر وكأن اللهب في وجهه،  فلا يشعر إلا وقد طأطأ رأسه وأغمض عينيه، لأن الله أحبه، فلا يتركه يتلوث  ويتلطخ بالآثام والجرائم وهو حبيب الله، وإنما يحفظه من ذلك، وجرب ذلك في  نفسك، فإذا وجدتَ أنك لا تقوى على أن تسمع الباطل، ولا أن تنظر إلى الحرام،  فاعلم أنك قُبلت من يوم ما أصبحت هكذا.قال: ( وكنت لسانه الذي ينطق به )،  فملك الله سمعك فلا يسخره إلا في رضاه، وملك بصرك فلا يسخره إلا في رضاه،  وملك لسانك فلا تستطيع أن تنطق إلا بما يحب، فتجلس مع أخيك-ولي الله-عاماً  وعامين ما تسمع كلمة سوء أبداً، ما ينطق بها، من عصمه؟ من حفظه؟ إنه الله؛  لأنه تقرب إليه حتى قبله ورضي عنه وأحبه، فهنا يحفظه حتى لا يتلوث، وإن زلت  القدم ووقع الشيطان عليه، ووضع عصابة سوداء على عينيه، وارتكب يوماً ذنباً  من الذنوب، فإنه يلهم على الفور أن يستغفر الله، ويندم ويتألم ويحزن حتى  يزول ذلك الأثر، وتبقى الولاية ثابتة.قوله: ( وكنت يده التي يبطش بها )  الأبطال يختطفون الفارس من على صهوة جواده على الأرض ويأخذون القنطار  ويرفعونه، والله لا يستطيعون أن يتناولون بأيديهم كأس خمر، ولا يستطيعون أن  يمسوه بأيديهم أو يلطمون وجه مؤمن؛ لأن يده ملكها الله، فلا يستخدمها إلا  فيما يرضيه ويحبه ( وكنت يده التي يبطش بها )، فإذا ملك يدك سخرها فيما يحب  لا فيما يسخط.قوله: ( وكنت رجله التي يمشي بها )، قد عرفنا أيام كنا مع  العوام يعجز الرجل أن يمشي مائة خطوة إلى المسجد، فيصلي في بيته، لكن إن  أُعلن عن حفل غناء ورقص أو عرس ووليمة، فإنه يمشي عشرة كيلو أو عشرين كيلو!  فانظر العجب؛ لأن الله ما ملك رجله، وإنما ملكها الشيطان، فيدفعه إلى حيث  يغضب الله جل جلاله، ولا يدفعه حيث يرضى الله جل جلاله.وأخيراً يقول الله  تعالى: ( ولئن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني ) أي: طلب الحفظ ( لأعيذنه،  ولئن استنصرني لأنصرنه )، وأعظم من ذاك وذا ( وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله  ترددي في قبض عبدي المؤمن، يكره الموت وأكره مساءته ) لا إله إلا الله!  أبشروا يا أولياء الله، يعلم أن وليه يكره الموت وهو لا يريد أن يؤذي وليه،  ولكن لا بد من الموت ( وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض روح عبدي  المؤمن، يكره الموت وأكره مساءته )، هذا سبب التردد. إذاً: هنيئاً لكم يا  أولياء الله. عرفتم الطريق إلى الولاية، فزكِ نفسك يا عبد الله وطيبها  وطهرها بأنواع العبادات، فإذا طابت وطهرت قبلك الله ووالاك، وإذا مت أنزلك  بجواره.أما الروح الخبيثة العفنة المنتنة بأوضار الذنوب، والآثام، والشرك،  والكفر، والربا، والزنا، وقتل النفس، والغيبة، والنميمة، والحسد، والكبر..  فهذه الظلمات صاحبها ما يرقى إلى السماء، ولا ترفع روحه إلى الله.والدليل  على ما نقول: قوله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ  مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فهذا حكم الله صادر علينا، فهل هناك من  يعقب على الله ويبطل حكمه؟! أمَا قال في سورة الرعد:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ  لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]؟ أيما قاضٍ يصدر قضاء أو حكماً قد  يعقَّب عليه، قد يخطئ أو يجهل أو ينسى، أما الله فمن يعقب عليه؟! قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ  [الشمس:9] ما معنى: أفلح؟ التجار يعرفونه في تجارتهم، في  مزارعهم، ألا وهو بمعنى: فاز ونجا من المرهوب وظفر بالمرغوب المحبوب. واسمع  إلى حال أصحاب الأرواح الخبيثة التي سببها الكفر والتكذيب وعدم العمل بما  تطهر عليه النفس، جاء في آية من سورة الأعراف ما ننساها:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ  [الأعراف:40]. وسم الخياط: الإبرة التي لها ثقب  يدخل فيه الخيط، ذاك سم الخياط، فهل البعير أو الجمل الأورق يستطيع أن يدخل  في عين الإبرة؟! مستحيل. إذاً: فصاحب الروح الخبيثة مستحيل أن يدخل دار  السلام،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا  لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ  [الأعراف:40] يعني: لأرواحهم،  فالروح لما تقبض يعرجون بها إلى السماء فتغلق الأبواب في وجهها وتهبط إلى  الأسفل  وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ  الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40]، الذين أجرموا  على أنفسهم، فصبوا عليها أطنان الذنوب والآثام فنتنت وتعفنت، وما أصبحت  أهلاً للملكوت الأعلى  لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ   فراش  وَمِنْ  فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ   أي: أغطية، فالنار فراشهم وغطاؤهم  وَكَذَلِكَ  نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأعراف:41] هذا جزاء الظالمين أرضاً، الذين ظلموا  أنفسهم الطيبة الطاهرة وهم صبية وغلاماناً، فلما بلغوا وأصبحوا مكلفين أخذ  يصبون عليها أطنان الذنوب والآثام ظلماً لها، فخبثت وأنتنت وتعفنت، فلن  يرضاها الله ولا نحن أيضاً.والآن لو يجيئنا فحل يلبس ثياب ملطخة بالقيح  والدماء، والرائحة المنتنة، فهل نفسح له في المجلس؟ لا، وإنما نقول له:  اذهب يا نجس، اخرج، فكذلك دار السلام دار الطهر والصفاء، لا يدخلها -والله-  إلا الطيبون الأطهار الأصفياء،  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ  خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].                                                                     

** الطريق إلى ولاية الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين! هذه ذكرى لا ننساها، فلو قيل لنا: كيف  نرجع إلى الله وقد غشينا الظلم والفسق والفجور، وخرجنا عن عبادة الله  وطاعته، وتهنا في متاهات الحياة؟ ما الطريق؟ دلونا؟ تقولون على علم: لن  تستطيع يا عبد الله أن تستقيم على منهج الله إلا إذا عرفت الله، وعرفت ما  يحب وما يكره، وعرفت كيف تتملق وتتزلف إليه بأداء ذلك المحبوب، والبعد وترك  ذلك المبغوض المكروه، فلا طريق إلا العلم، وكلمة إبراهيم وإسماعيل ما  ننساها:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   [البقرة:129]، فهل استجاب الله أو لا؟ نعم، استجاب في ذرية محمد وإسماعيل،  وأصبحت تلك الأمة مضرب المثل في الكمال ثلاثة قرون، ثلاثة أجيال، ثم تسلط  عليها الثالوث فهبط بها.فهيا نعد، فلا طريق إلا أن نعود إلى بيوت الله  بنسائنا وأطفالنا، في جامع القرية أو الحي، وذلك كل ليلة من غروب الشمس إلى  أن نفرغ من صلاة العشاء، فنحفظ آية من كتاب الله بعد أن نتغنى بها وتدخل  كلها في قلوبنا، ثم يبين لنا المربي العليم الحكيم مراد الله منها، ثم  العمل والتطبيق بها، يوماً آية ويوماً حديثاً، وعند ذلك سنة ويتغير وضع  البلاد تماماً، ويصبح أهل القرية كلهم أولياء الله، حتى لو أنهم رفعوا  أيديهم على أن يُزيل الله الجبال لأزالها.. على أن يدمر عدوهم لدمره، أما  قال الله: ( ولئن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه )؟أرأيتم أهل إقليم  -مدنهم وقراهم- قالوا: الآن نعود إلى الله، وعادوا إلى تعلم الكتاب  والحكمة في صدق، وأخذوا يتعلمون ويعملون، سنة أو سنتين فقط، كيف يصبحون؟  لاشك أنهم سيصبحون أولياء الله كالملائكة، وتهجرهم الشياطين من الإنس  والجن. وإن أردت التفصيل: فوالله ما يبقى فقر، ولا هون، ولا دون، ولا ذلة،  ولا مسكنة، ولا ظلم، ولا خبث، ولا شر، ولا فساد أبداً.. يصبحون فاعلين،  يبحثون في الأرض ويخرجون كنوزها، ويزرعون فينبت النبت، وتنزل بركات السماء  بدون أن يتكلفوا شيئاً، فقط قالوا: نرجع إلى مجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، نحقق دعوة إبراهيم وإسماعيل، فيؤذن للمغرب فتأتي إلى القرية فلا تجد  رجلاً ولا امرأة إلا في المسجد، دقت الساعة السادسة في المدينة فلا تجد  أبداً إلا من هو يهرع إلى بيت الله، يتعلمون العلم الحقيقي: قال الله، قال  رسوله، ويتدرجون في التطبيق والعمل، وبالتالي فمستحيل أن يبقوا فجرة أو  فسقة أو مجرمين، سنة الله لا تتبدل.هذه هي الدعوة فقوموا بها، والعودة  العودة والإنابة والتوبة الصادقة إلى الله.لما نجتمع في المسجد كلنا هل  يبقى فينا من يقول: سامحوني أنا مالكي؟ هل سيوجد من يقول هذا الكلام؟  يستحي.هل سيوجد من يقول: أنا حنفي؟ هل يبقى من يقول: أنا زيدي؟ أنا أباضي؟!  لا وجود لهذا، وإنما قال الله قال رسوله، أصبحنا أمة واحدة كما أراد الله،  فالبعد عن الكتاب والسنة هو الذي مزقنا فرقاً وأحزاباً وجماعات. وهل يبقى  بين الربانيين من يقول: هذا وطنه كذا وهذا كذا، وهم أمة واحدة؟!لا. يا حجاج  بيت الله! يا وافديّ المسجد النبوي! هل علمتم هذا؟ ادعوا بهذا وبلغونا  نزوركم، نزور هذه القرية التي إذا دقت الساعة السادسة أقبلوا على بيت الله،  وهم مجتمعون بنسائهم وأطفالهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ومن أراد أن يدلل  نقول له: أهل قريتك أعلمهم بالله أتقاهم لله، أليس كذلك؟ بلى، فهل عرفتم  علماء ربانيين زناة؟ لائطين؟ مرابين؟ خونة؟ والله ما كان، بل أعلمنا هم  أطهرنا، فلا سبيل إلى الطهر والصفاء إلا هذا العلم فقط، العلم الجاد  الصادق، نجلس في بيت ربنا نستمطر رحمته، ونطلب هداه ومعرفته، فاذكروا هذا  ولا تنسوه.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (37) 
الحلقة (178)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (42) 


تقوى الله عز وجل سبب كل فلاح، فلابد للعبد أن يتقي الله حق تقواه، باتباع  ما أمر به سبحانه، وما أمر به رسوله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، واجتناب ما  نهى عنه سبحانه، وما نهى عنه رسوله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وبذلك يتحقق  لهم الإيمان الحق الذي امتدحهم الله سبحانه وتعالى به في مواطن كثيرة من  كتابه العزيز.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع نداء من نداءات الرحمن  لأهل الإيمان، والنداء من سورة آل عمران، ونصه بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ  وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا  بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ  فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ  مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:102-103].                               

** الحكمة من مناداة الله لعباده المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قد سبق  أن علمتم-زادني الله وإياكم علماً-أن الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه لا ينادي  عباده المؤمنين إلا لواحدة من أربع: إما ليأمرهم باعتقادي أو قولي أو فعلي،  ما من شأنه أن يزكي نفوسهم ويطهر أرواحهم؛ لتستوجب رضاه والنزول بجواره،  أو يناديهم لينهاهم عما من شأنه أن يُخبِّث نفوسهم، فيدنو من سخط الله  وغضبه. وما ينهاهم عنه فقد يكون اعتقاداً باطلاً، أو قولاً سيئاً، أو عملاً  فاسداً، إذ هم أولياؤه وهو مولاهم ووليهم، ولا يرضى لهم أبداً أن يتلوثوا،  أن تتعفن أرواحهم فتصبح كأرواح الشياطين، فيلعنها بعد أن يسخط عليها،  ويبعدها من ساحته، أو يناديهم ليبشرهم بما من شأنه أن يزيد في إيمانهم  وأعمالهم الصالحة، أو يناديهم ليحذرهم، لينذرهم من مخاوف، من عقائد أو سلوك  أو عمل، من شأنه أن يغضبه عليهم، وهم أولياؤه وهو وليهم، فلا يرضى لهم  أبداً أن يخبثوا ويتلوثوا، أو يناديهم ليعلمهم العلم النافع لهم، ذاك العلم  الذي هو نور يهتدون به إلى ما يحقق لهم إرضاء ربهم عز وجل عنهم، هكذا  عرفنا فلا ننسى هذا.                                                                      

** نعمة الإيمان سبب لمناداة الله لنا                                                                                                   * *
                                وشيء آخر يا معشر الأبناء والإخوان! ويا مؤمنات! من نحن  حتى ينادينا رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما، الذي خلق الخلائق كلها، الذي  أدار الأفلاك كلها، الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو على كل شيء قدير، الغني  الذي كل شيء مفتقر إليه وهو غني عما سواه؟! من نحن حتى ينادينا؟! كيف  أصبحنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا؟! الجواب: إنها نعمة الإيمان، لما آمنا به  وعرفناه، وأحببناه ورغبنا في جواره وما عنده أحبنا، ولذلك ينادينا ليأمرنا  أو ينهانا، ليبشرنا أو ينذرنا، ليعلمنا ما نحن في حاجة إلى معرفته والعلم  به، فقولوا: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله.                                                                      

** مناداة الله لعباده المؤمنين بأن يتقوه حق تقواه                                                                                                   * *
                                نادانا في هذا النداء ليأمرنا أولاً: بتقواه عز وجل حق  التقوى، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأننا مؤمنون، والمؤمنون أحياء يسمعون  ويبصرون، يعقلون ويفهمون، يقدرون على الأخذ والعطاء، على الفعل والترك، أما  الكافر فهو ميت، وهل الميت ينادى؟! وهل إذا نوديَ يسمع؟ وإذا أُمر يفعل؟  وإذا نهي ينتهي؟ الجواب: لا، وإنما ينادى الحي.وقد تذكرون برهنة هذا وقد  تنسونها، كيف تفرقون بين حياة المؤمن والكافر؟ هل تذكرون ما علمتم؟ أن أهل  الذمة من أهل الكتاب والمجوس في ديارنا لا نأمرهم بالصلاة، ولا نأمرهم  بالصيام، ولا نأمرهم بالزكاة، ولا نأمرهم بالحج، ولا نأمرهم بالجهاد، ولا  بالرباط، ولا بالصدقات، لماذا؟ خوفاً منهم؟! أليسوا تحت رايتنا ونحن  السائدون؟! لمَ لا نأمرهم وننهاهم؟ لأنهم أموات، أتأمر ميتاً؟! كيف يعقل  هذا؟! فإذا نفخنا فيه الروح وحيي وقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن  محمداً رسول الله فمُره بالغسل يغتسل، مره بالصلاة يصلي، انهه عن الخمر وما  يتعاطاه من المحرمات ينتهي؛ لأنه حيي، أصبح حياً بين الأحياء، أما وهو ميت  فكيف نكلف الأموات؟! هل أدركتم هذه الحقيقة؟ برهنة كالشمس، والذي يرد عليك  ويقول: ما هذا؟ كيف تفرق بين الأحياء وتقول: هذا حي وهذا ميت؟ فقل له:  الحياة حياتان: حياة بهائمية لا قيمة لها، وأهلها كالأموات، بل هم أضل،  وحياة حق، وهي حياة الإيمان والمعرفة، وهذه التي يُكلَّف صاحبها، وينهض  بالتكاليف ويقدر عليها.                                                                      

** حقيقة الإيمان بالله تعالى وأصاف المؤمنين به تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هو الإيمان؟ كل يدعي أنه مؤمن، فهل عرفت الله الذي آمنت  به، أو تقول: هاه! لا أدري؟ كيف تؤمن بما لا تعرف؟! إن كنت آمنت فدلل  وبرهن على إيمانك، وقد تعلمتم -زادكم الله علماً- آيتين واضحتين في القرآن  الكريم، من أراد أن يمتحن نفسه هل هو مؤمن أو غير مؤمن فلينظر إلى آية في  سورة الأنفال، وآية أخرى في سورة التوبة، فإن رأى نفسه تنطبق عليه تلك  الآية مع مواكب المؤمنين فليبشر، وليهلل، وليكبر، وليحمد الله، وليقل: إني  مؤمن، وإذا وجد غير ذلك فكيف يكون مؤمناً؟! وكيف يقول: أنا مؤمن؟! وأتل  عليكم هاتين الآيتين لتشاهدوا بأنفسكم هل تنطبق فيكم أم لا؟الأولى: من سورة  الأنفال، بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [الأنفال:2]، يا عرب!  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأنفال:2]، هذه الصيغة  ترد على دعاة الإيمان بالباطل،  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأنفال:2] بحق  وبصدق لا بالادعاء والنطق، و(إِنَّمَا): أداة حصر وقصر  إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  [الأنفال:2]  أي: يرتفع منسوب الإيمان عنده، وكأنه يشير إلى المائة والخمسين إلى مائتين  وعشرين، على الفور، دلالة على وجود إيمان حي، وإلا كيف يرتفع؟! إذا تليت  عليه الآيات ولم يرتفع منسوب إيمانه فهو ميت وغير حي، إيمانه جامد ليس  بسليم ولا صحيح،  وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  [الأنفال:2] فاللهم  اجعلنا منهم، آمين. أجرح إخواننا، وهم مستحقون للجراح حتى يعالجوا أنفسهم،  الذي يبيع المحرمات في مدينة الرسول توكل على الله؟! يقول: لولا بيعي لكذا  وكذا.. ما حصلت على قوتي، ولا عشت! بالإجمال: المتوكل على الله لا يتعاطى  ما حرم الله من أجل الخوف من الجوع أو المرض أو الموت، إذا أمره الله أو  نهاه لا يبالي بمخاوف الشياطين وما تزينه أو توسوس به، ويصبر على ترك ما  حرم الله، ذلك هو المتوكل على الله، الذي يفوض أمره إلى الله، إن عذبه حمده  على التعذيب، وإن أسعده حمده على السعادة، اطرح بين يديه وفوض أمره إليه،  إلا أن هذا يا أبنائي لا يتم لأناس ما عرفوا الله، كيف يتم لهم وهم ما  عرفوه حتى يتوكلوا عليه؟! الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ   [الأنفال:3-4]، هذه الآيات من سورة الأنفال ما سمع بها المسلمون؛ لأنهم لا  يقرءونها على الموتى؟! إذاً: كيف وجدتم أنفسكم يا أبنائي؟ هل انطبقت هذه  الآيات على كل واحد منكم أم لا؟ من وجد ذلك فليحمد الله، ومن وجد غير ذلك  فليسأل الله من فضله.الآية الثانية: من سورة التوبة، وذلك لما ادعى  المنافقون ما ادعوه من الإيمان، قال الله تعالى:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  [التوبة:71] بحق وصدق لا بالادعاء والنطق، و(أل) هنا  للأصالة وللعراقة والمتانة في اللفظ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  [التوبة:71] بحق،   وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، المؤمن ولي  المؤمن، والمؤمنة ولية المؤمن والمؤمنة، ومن هنا سادهم الحب والولاء، فلا  يكذب مؤمن على مؤمن، ولا يشتم أو يسب المؤمن المؤمنة، ولا يغش ولا يخدع ولا  يهزأ ولا يستسخر ولا.. ولا.. فضلاً عن أن يتركه فريسة للعدو من الشياطين  والإنس،  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71] النصرة الكاملة،  والحب الشامل الكامل، فالذي لا يحب المؤمنين -والله- ما هو بمؤمن، والذي  يخذل المؤمنين ويهزمهم ويعرِّضهم للمحن والإحن والبلاء؛ والله ما هو بمؤمن،  والذي ينهك أعراضهم ويأكل أموالهم ويمزق كرامتهم ويهينهم ويدوسهم بنعاله؛  والله ما هو بمؤمن.وإن قلتم: يا شيخ! أمة المسلمين هذه حالها في كل مكان،  فالجواب: ما عرفوا الله حتى يؤمنوا به، كيف يعرفونه وما سألوا عنه، ولا  قرعوا أبواب العلماء، ولا نزلوا على عتبة أبوابهم يطالبونهم بمعرفة الله؟!  يسأل أحدهم عن البصل والثوم، وعن الفحم واللحم، ولا يسأل عن الله! كيف يعرف  الله؟! وقد عرفتم الدليل على معرفة الله: هو حبه له وخوفه منه، فالذي لا  يحب الله ما عرفه، والذي لا يخاف الله والله ما عرفه، ماذا نصنع؟ هيا  نتعلم، قالوا: ما نستطيع أن نتعلم! لمَ لا نستطيع أن نتعلم؟ هذا أمر أعظم  من أي عظيم في حياتنا، لمَ لا نتعرف إلى ربنا حتى نحبه ونخافه؟!إذاً:   وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  [التوبة:71] بحق وصدق،  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71] الولاء والبراء سائدة في الأحزاب  والجماعات والمنظمات! وحب المؤمنين لبعضهم البعض فريضة الله، إذ إن آية  الإيمان وعلامته: نصرة المؤمنين لبعضهم بعضاً؛ لأن ذلك من أوجب الواجبات،  وألزم ما يلزم يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله، أما أن يزني بعضهم بنساء وببنات  بعض، ويسرق أموالهم، ويحتقرهم ويزدريهم، ويتكبر عليهم، ويحسدهم ويبغضهم و..  و.. و.. من هذه الفضائح، ويقول: نحن مؤمنون! أين الإيمان؟! أين الولاء؟!  يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يقول: هذا باطل أو منكر، أو يدعوا إلى  صلح أو مصالحة، أين الولاء؟! يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  [التوبة:71] فلهذا تدخل قرية المؤمنين أو مدينتهم لا تسمع  -وإن عشت بينهم أربعين سنة- بأن فلاناً زنى أو فلانة زنت، بمن يزني وهو  يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر؟! كيف تزني هذه المرأة وهي تأمر بالمعروف  وتنهى عن المنكر؟! فلا تسمع أبداً بجريمة من الجرائم إلا نادراً؛ لفقدان  وانطفاء نور الإيمان على العبد، فيحصل هذا مرة في زمانه، أما أن يعيش أهل  البلد يزني بعضهم بنساء بعض، فهذا من المنكر العظيم، ولو أقص عليكم ما أسمع  وما يسألونني تبكون الدماء، نسأل: أفي مدينة الرسول؟! ما هذا الذي حصل؟!  ما هذه الانتكاسة؟! أردة بعد إيمان؟! أين الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر؟! حتى الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر يسخرون منهم، ويستهزئون  بهم، ولا يلتفتون إليهم.                                                                      

** هلاك الصالح والطالح إذا كثر الخبث                                                                                                   * *
                                صاح أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم في عشية من العشايا  لغبار وغيم وسحاب وعواصف ويقول: ( ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب، فتقول أم  المؤمنين: أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟! فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نعم، إذا كثر الخبث )، نعم نهلك وبيننا الصالحون إذا كثر الخبث، وهذا حديث  صحيح، وقد وضع القواعد التي لا تنخرم على مدى الحياة، والخبث هو الغش،  الخداع، الكذب، النفاق، الزنا، اللواط.. ماذا أقول؟ أي شيء هو خبث. ومع  الأسف عرف هذا خصومنا، عرف هذا أعداؤنا، عرف هذا اليهود والنصارى، فعملوا  على نشر الخبث في العالم الإسلامي، فخمَّت ديار العالم الإسلامي بالخبث،  وندر الطهر فيها والصفاء، وهي تتأهل للفتنة العامة، والضربة الربانية، وهذا  البلد الأمين، وهذه البقعة الطاهرة، تحت راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله، فيها من يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، يحكمون شرع الله، فتضايق  الأعداء، وتململوا، وتحرجوا، كيف يصنعون؟ كيف يعملون؟ فعرفوا، ومددنا  أعناقنا فهبطنا! من يوم ما أصبحت العاهرات تغني في بيوتنا عرفنا الطريق إلى  الهاوية! هذا بيت مسلم تدخله فتجد رجلاً وامرأة ومعهم البنون والبنات  وعاهرة تغني على شاشة الفيديو والتلفاز! أهذا البيت يُحتضن بالطهر؟! والله  ما احتضنه الطهر.والعجيب-كما ذكرنا-أنك تجد هذا في مدينة الرسول الأعظم صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وقد قلنا هذا وبكينا، فتمر بأسواق المدينة فتجد دكاناً من  أعلاه إلى أسفله يحتوي على أشرطة أغاني، بل حول مسجد رسول الله قبل أن  تهدم هذه المباني، كان هناك دكان يسمى بالديكور أو بالبلكور، من أعلاه إلى  أسفله يحتوي على أشرطة أغاني، من يشتريها؟! من يغني في بيته؟ آلله أمر  بهذا؟! لا والله، وهل الرسول سمح بهذا وهو الذي يقول: ( إن الملائكة لا  تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ) ويغضب ويتجلى الغضب في وجه الطاهر، فتعرف  ذلك أم المؤمنين وتقول: أتوب إلى الله ورسوله، ويقول: ( أزيلي عني قرامَك  يا عائشة )، وهي خرقة من الصوف فيها صورة منسوجة بالصوف على نافذة تُسْتُر  بها بعض حاجتها. والآن خمَّت البلاد من الزنا والعهر والجرائم، ولولا هذه  الدويلة-التي نسأل الله أن نموت ولا تموت-وهذا الظل والله لرأيتم -إن عشتم-  العجب العجاب، مُسخت القلوب، انطفأ نور الإيمان، ونحن تائهون في متاهات لا  ندري ما مصيرنا؟! فهيا نتب. كيف يتصور هذا في مدينة الرسول؟! في بلد  الإسلام وشرعه ينتشر هذا الخبث بين الناس؟! جاءني إلى البيت مؤمن يبكي  ويقول: أشاهد الرجال يدخلون على بيت جاري! ماذا أصنع؟ قلت له: علِّمه،  انصحه، ابعث زوجتك لتنصح زوجته. وآخر يقول: كذا وكذا. وواحدة تقول: زوجي  يعرف إحدى عشرة امرأة! ما هذا الخبث؟! كيف انتشر؟! بالسحر؟! والله ما له من  أسباب سوى أننا فتحنا أبوابنا وقلوبنا للشياطين، والأغاني والمزامير  والطبول، وما إلى ذلك وشيئاً فشيئاً حتى قست القلوب وماتت لدى أكثرنا، وسوف  نذوق الألم والمرارة إن طالت الحياة بنا.                                                                      

** العلم النافع طريق إلى معرفة الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                هذا الله عز وجل يأمرنا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ  [آل عمران:102] فهيا بنا نعمل على أن  نتقي الله، قولوا للناس: اتقوا الله، وأولاً: عرفوهم بالله حتى يعرفوا  عظمته، سلطانه، قدرته، وجوده، رحمته، ملكوته، ثم عرفوهم بمحابه، علموهم ما  يحب ربهم وما يكره، وعلموهم كيف يفعلون المحبوب، وكيف يقدمونه له تملقاً  وتزلفاً ليرضى ويحب، ولا يعذب ولا يشقي.عدنا من حيث بدأنا، ووالله ما هناك  حيلة، لو يخرج عمر ما استطاع إلا من طريق: هيا يجب أن نتعلم.كيف نتعلم؟  المدارس والجامعات والكليات موجودة، فماذا تريد من هذا العلم؟ أين يُذهب  بعقلك؟! قلنا: أين آثار تلك المدارس والجامعات والكليات؟! أين آثارها في  مظاهر الحياة.. في العز والكرامة.. في الصدق والوفاء.. في الطهر والصفاء..  في المودة والرحمة والإخاء.. في الرغبة في الملكوت الأعلى؟! أين آثار ذلك؟!  إن وجودها أصبح كعدمها؛ لأن العدو الذي رسم ووضع الخطط، وضع طلب العلم  للوظيفة فقط، وأتحداكم أن تأتوا لي برجل -واسمحوا لي إن شئتم أو ادعوا علي-  يقول لولده: يا ولدي! تعلم كيف تعرف ربك، تعلم كيف تعبد مولاك، تعلم كيف  تحصل على رضاه، بل لا نجد إلا: تعلم لتكون كذا وكذا.. تعلم لتصبح كذا  وكذا.. وهذا كان مع الذكور، والآن والله مع الإناث أيضاً، تعلمي لتكوني كذا  وكذا.. فكيف نرتفع وقد لصقنا لصوقاً كاملاً بالأرض؟!                                                                      

** الطريق إلى رفعة هذه الأمة                                                                                                   * *
                                بحت حلوقنا ونحن نردد هذه الكلمة، وملها الغافلون أيضاً،  فأصبحوا لا يريدون سماعها: الطريق -إن أردنا أن نتعلم العلم الذي يرفعنا  إلى الملكوت الأعلى، هو: أن يجتمع نساؤنا ورجالنا في بيوت ربنا، هذا  الاجتماع على هذه الصورة في بيوت ربنا المتواجدة في كل حي وفي كل مكان من  مدننا، نساؤنا وراء الستار، وأبناؤنا دونهن، وفحولنا -كأنتم- في الأمام،  والمربين بين أيديهم، وفي ليلة يحفظون آية من كتاب الله، وليلة أخرى يحفظون  حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله، فيحفظون ويفهمون، وكلهم عزم وصدق في أن  يعملوا بما علموا، فيعودون والأنوار تغمر قلوبهم وجوارحهم، وذلك كل ليلة  وطول العام وعلى مدى حياتنا، ووالله الذي لا إله إلا الله غيره -ولا  تقولوا: لمَ يحلف الشيخ كثيراً؟ أما ينتقد الناس الحلف؟ والجواب: الله  يحلف، ورسول الله يحلف، إذ إن الحلف حتى يُقبل الخبر ويصدق، وهذا شأن  الإنسان، إذا لم تحلف له لا تطمئن نفسه- لا يمكن لأهل بلد في العالم  الإسلامي أن يعودوا إلى الطهر والصفاء، والولاء والمودة ولإخاء، إلا إذا  سلكوا هذا المسلك الذي سلكه رسول الله والمؤمنون، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة  مساءً وقف العمل، ولم يبق مقهى ولا مطعماً ولا دكاناً ولا متجراً ولا..  ولا..إلا أُغلق؛ لأن كل أهل المدينة أو القرية قد تطهروا، وحملوا نساءهم  وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم، يستمطرون رحماته، ويطلبون آلاءه وإنعامه وإحسانه  إليهم، ويتعلمون الهدى، وعند ذلك والله ما تمضي سنة وما في القرية جاهل  وجاهلة بربها، وإذا زال الجهل وحل محله العلم فلا تسأل عن الطهر كيف ينشر؟!  وعن الولاء والمودة ولإخاء كيف يتم؟! فكل مظهر من مظاهر الباطل والسوء  اختبأ، وإن شذ شاذ فالشاذ لا حكم له.وإن قالوا: نحن لا نستطيع على ذلك!  قلنا لهم: كيف لا تستطيعون وأنتم تقتدون بالنصارى، وتعتزون بسلوكهم  وبنظامهم وبديمقراطيتهم وبحضارتهم، وهم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة أوقفوا  العمل، ولبسوا أحسن ثيابهم، وأخذوا نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى دور السينما، إلى  المراقص، إلى المقاصف، إلى الملاهي، إلى الملاعب، حتى نصف الليل أو ثلث  الليل؟! استطاعوا هذا ونحن الذين نريد أن نسود الدنيا، ونقود البشرية لا  نضحي بساعة ونصف! ونحن الذين نريد أن نخترق السبع الطباق، وأن ننزل  بالملكوت الأعلى في الفراديس العلى؟! هذه المسافة كيف نجتازها؟ كيف نصل  إليها؟ نشح بساعة ونصف نتعلم فيها هدى الله؟ أين يُذهب بعقولنا لو كنا  عاقلين؟ لمَ العلماء لا يرددون هذا الكلام؟ هل أنهم لم يفهموه؟ لا، بل هو  مكتوب علينا. جاء في سورة الأعراف قول الله تعالى:  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ   [الأعراف:175]، من يأمر؟ الله، ومن المأمور؟ رسول الله، ومن المقروء  والمتلو عليهم؟ نحن.  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ  آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ  [الأعراف:175]، كيف ينسلخ منها؟ هل كان يلبسها  كالثوب؟! تعرفون الثعبان يا أهل الصحراء ينسلخ من ثوبه ويترك الأبيض  نظيفاً، ويذهب هو أسوداً، فالآيات هي كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، والانسلاخ  منها: وضعها على الرفوف، وعدم قراءتها ودراستها والعمل بها والتفقه بما  فيها.   فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ  [الأعراف:175] أي: أدركه، كان الشيطان  خائفاً يوسوس من بعيد، ما يقوى على أن يصل إلى هذا القلب المعمور بالنور،  فلما زالت الحصانة وانتهت المناعة -إذ كانت في كتاب الله وهدي رسوله-أصبح  ذاك الإنسان أهْلاً لأن يركبه الشيطان،  فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ   [الأعراف:175] والغاوي من الغي، أي: الوساخة، الكذب، الزنا، الربا، اللواط،  الغش، الخداع، خلف الوعد، الكره، البغض،  فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ   [الأعراف:175]؛ لأن الشيطان هو الذي يغمسه في هذه الأغياء، فيعلمه الخيانة  والكذب والفجور والباطل والشرك  وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا  [الأعراف:176] لمَ هذه الآية ما يقرؤها العرب والمسلمون؟! هل لأنها لا  تُقرأ إلا على الموتى أم أنها طويلة؟!  وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ   [الأعراف:176] بماذا؟  بِهَا  [الأعراف:176]، أي: بالآيات، فهل هناك رافعة  لأمة العرب من هبوطها وسقوطها غير آيات الله؟ والله لا رافعة لهم، فقد  جربوا الاشتراكية وقالوا: اشتراكيتنا نوالي من يواليها، ونعادي من يعاديها،  فتمزقوا وتمنطقوا أكثر من أربعين سنة، وبعد أين وصلوا؟! كذلك الجمهورية،  أين آثار الجمهوريات؟ أصبحت نيراناً أحرقت من فيها، والآن يطالبون  بالديمقراطية والعدالة! وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا  [الأعراف:176]  ما هي الرافعة؟ آيات الله، هل سبق أن رفعت أو لا؟ نعم، سبق أن رفعت أمة  العرب حتى أصبحت مضرب المثل في كمال البشرية، فقد كانت أمة جاهلة لاصقة  بالأرض وثنية تعبد الأوثان، فرفعتها خلال خمسة وعشرين سنة فقط.   وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ  [الأعراف:176]، هذا هو الواقع،  فأبناؤنا وبناتنا تعلموا لأجل الوظيفة والخبز، كل شيء للخبز.   وَاتَّبَعَ  هَوَاهُ  [الأعراف:176] لا عقله ولا هدى الله له.إذاً: ماذا حصل؟   فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ  [الأعراف:176]، لو كنا لا نحفظ القرآن  لقلنا: كيف أن القرآن فيه هذه الكلمة؟!  فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ   [الأعراف:176] من هذا؟ الذي انسلخ من آيات الله ومشى في ظلمة الحياة،  فاستولت عليه الشياطين فأغوته وحطمت كرامته، وأصبح في هذه الوضعية كالكلب   إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ  [الأعراف:176]  بالتجربة، إن جريت وراء الكلب والعصا بيدك لهث وأخرج لسانه، وإن تركته تحت  الشجرة والظل والماء بين يديه والله يلهث -شاهدناهم- فوالله لن ينتهي لهث  العرب والمسلمين إلا إذا عادوا إلى الرافعة، لا فلسفة ولا باطل ولا.. ولا..  وإنما قال الله وقال رسوله، إيمان صادق، وقلب متفتح يريد الملكوت  الأعلى.قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل  عمران:102] لو كنا صادقين لقلنا: يا رب! كيف نتقيك؟ علمنا، دلنا. يقول:  عليكم بعلمائكم يعلمونكم كيف تتقون الله، وإن شاء الله غداً نتعلم كيف نتقي  الله تعالى.والله أسأل أن يتوفنا مسلمين، وأن يلحقنا بالصالحين.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (38) 
الحلقة (179)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (43) 


ولاية الله عز وجل هي أمل كل عبد من عباده، ومنتهى مطلب كل من على ظهر هذه  البسيطة، وهذه الولاية لا تتحقق لكل أحد، ولا يدركها كل من تمناها، فقد  اشترط الله على من أراد نيل ولايته أن يتقيد بعدة صفات، ويحقق عدداً من  الخصال؛ ومن هذه الخصال أن يلتزم العبد تقوى الله عز وجل، وأن يلتزم جماعة  المسلمين القائمين بأمر الله، وغير ذلك من الصفات.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذالكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) اللهم  حقق لنا طلبنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم  السلام، ومع هذا النداء الإلهي الكريم، وتلاوته بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:102-103]. ‏                                

** سر مناداة الله تعالى لعباده بوصف الإيمان                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! عرفنا  فيما مضى أن هذا النداء يحمل ما يلي:أولاً: الأمر بتقوى الله عز وجل، فهيا  نطع ربنا، أما نادانا بعنوان الإيمان لأننا مؤمنون فقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:102]؟ فقلنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نفعل، انه  نجتنب، بشر نفرح، أنذر نخاف ونحذر، علم نتعلم، كلنا استعداد، وذلك لأننا  أحياء، ولأن الإيمان روح وصاحبه حي، والحي يسمع ويأمر وينهى، ويمتثل ويترك  لكامل حياته.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (اتقوا الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:102] ما معنى: أمره  لنا بتقواه؟ أي: أن نتقي غضبه وسخطه وعذابه، وقل: اتقوا الله: خافوه،  ارهبوه، اخشوه، ولازم ذلك أن تطيعوه.إذاً مرة أخرى: نتقي الله بطاعته فيما  أمر، وفيما نهى عنه وزجر، إذ لا يمكن لآدمي أو جني أن يتقي عذاب الله وسخطه  بدون طاعته عز وجل، فأطيعوه بفعل ما أمركم بفعله، وترك ما نهاكم عن تركه،  والمأمور والمنهي يدور على أعمال القلوب والألسن والجوارح.إذا أمر الله  بمعتقد -سواء استطعنا إدراكه وفهمه أو عجزنا لضعفنا- أمرنا أن نؤمن به، كأن  يُخبرنا بأنه تعالى فوق عرشه، بائن من خلقه، وكأن يُخبرنا رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه ينزل إلى سماء الدنيا كل ليلة وينادي: ( هل من تائب فأتوب  عليه، هل من مستغفر فأغفر له، هل من سائل فأعطيه )، فنقول: آمنا بالله، ولا  نقول:كيف ينزل؟! بل آمنا فقط، وذلك لعجزك يا ابن آدم، ولضعفك، ولعدم قدرتك  على ذلك، إذ إننا قد عرفنا أن طاقاتنا محدودة، فالطاقة البدنية صاحبها  يستطيع أن يحمل كيساً من الدقيق، وقد يعجز عنه آخر، كذلك الطاقة البصرية قد  تبصر إلى مدى ستة أميال عشرة أميال، ثم يعجز بصرك فلا تستطيع أن ترى،  أيضاً طاقة سمعك، فقد تسمع صوتاً ينادي من ثلاثة أميال من عشرين ميلاً، ثم  تعجز فلا تستطيع أن تسمع، فكذلك عقلك يدرك في حدود محدودة، ولا يستطيع أن  يدرك كل شيء، فإذا أمرنا الله تعالى بعقيدة فيجب أن نعتقدها ونعقدها في  قلوبنا، سواء قدرنا على فهمها أو عجزنا، والمثال الذي ذكرته لكم واضح، فإذا  كان الله ينزل إلى سماء الدنيا في ثلث الليل الآخر وينادي، فلا نقول:  كيف؟! فالله أخبرنا، ورسوله يقول: ( إن الله ينصب وجهه لعبده في صلاته )  فإذا قلت: الله أكبر ودخلت في الصلاة، فالرحمن جل جلاله ينصب وجهه لك، وهو  معك، فلا تقل: كيف؟! فهو يعلم السر وأخفى، يعلم نبضات العروق وتدفق الدم  فيها،  لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ  [آل  عمران:5]،  وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  [البقرة:137]، أخبر عنه رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله ) آمنا بالله.كذلك  إذا أمرنا أن نقول قولاً فيجب أن نطيعه ونقول، ولو كان ذلك القول يتنافى مع  أغراضنا، مع شهواتنا، مع أطماعنا، مع متطلبات حياتنا، قد أمر الله فأطعه،  واتق عذابه بطاعته، فإذا نهانا عن قول أو عمل ينبغي أن ننتهي، إذ تقوى الله  عز وجل تكون بالخوف والرهبة منه، والخوف والرهبة يحملان العبد على الطاعة،  فالخائف يطيع، والذي لا يخاف ما يطيع.                                                                      

** الإيمان والتقوى طريق تحقيق الولاية لله                                                                                                   * *
                                وأذكركم بشأن التقوى، فهي الخطوة الثانية في تحقيق ولاية  الله عز وجل، فمن أراد أن يصبح ولياً لله، أو يمسي من أولياء الله، فعليه  بالإيمان والتقوى، فالذين لا يتقون الله لا يصبحون أولياء الله أبداً، وهذا  أمر مفروغٍ منه، وذلكم لما حفظتم وعلمتم من قول الله عز وجل:  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [يونس:62]، فإذا رأيت العبد لا يخاف من غير الله، ولا يحزن لموت امرأة ولا  ولد، ولا لفوات مال، فاعلم أنه ولي الله،  لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62] لا في الدنيا، ولا في البرزخ -أي: في الحياة بين  الحياتين- ولا يوم القيامة، منفي عنهم الخوف والحزن، لكن أعداء الله هم محط  الخوف والحزن في الدنيا والبرزخ ويوم القيامة  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]. كأن  سائلاً يقول: من هم أولياؤك يا رب الذين قلت فيهم:  لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]؟ قد يقول لك العوام: سيدي عبد القادر،  مولاي إدريس ، سيدي العيدروس! فهم لا يعرفون أولياء لله بين الناس أبداً،  وإنما يعرفون أولياء الله الذين ماتوا وبنيت على قبورهم القباب، ووضعت  عليها الستائر الحرير، وأنيرت قبورهم بالمصابيح، أولئك أولياء الله عندهم!  أما أولياء الله الأحياء في الأسواق والمتاجر والمزارع فلا يعرفونهم  أبداً.وقد تكرر هذا القول فبلغوه؛ لأنه لا يزال (95%) منا معاشر المسلمين!  لا يعرفون أننا أولياء الله، وإنما أولياء الله -في نظرهم- الذين ماتوا  وعُبِدوا من دون الله بالذبح والنذر لهم، والحلف بهم، والخوف منهم عند  وجودنا أمام قبورهم، أولئك الأولياء حسب اعتقاد العوام، أما الموجودون على  سطح الأرض، يبيعون ويشترون، ويحرثون ويحصدون، ما هم بأولياء! فهل هناك من  يرد علي لعليَ واهم؟الجواب لا، لا يوجد، وقد عرفنا سر ذلك معرفة علمية  يقينية، فقد أراد الثالوث الأسود، وأراد العدو أن يهبط بنا لنصبح دونه،  فقنن هذه القوانين، وحصر ولاية الله في الموتى فقط من أجل أن يستبيح  الأحياء دماء بعضهم بعضاً، وأعراض بعضهم بعضاً، وأموال بعضهم بعضاً، فترى  المسلمين في القرية هذا يزني بامرأة أخيه، وهذا يسرق ماله، وهذا يسبه  ويشتمه، وهذا يتكبر عليه ويترفع فوقه، وهذا يزدريه ويحتقره، ولا يستطيع أن  يفعل شيئاً، من هذا مع ولي من أولياء الله ما يقدر على أن يقول في ولي: يا  كذا.. ممن ماتوا وبنيت عليهم القباب، فهل فهمتم هذه وبلغتموها أو ما زلنا  نبكي فقط؟هيا نسافر إلى دمشق، أو بغداد، أو القاهرة المعزية، أو كراتشي  الباكستانية، أو اسطنبول، وبمجرد ما ننزل من الطائرة وندخل المدينة، أول من  يقابلنا من أهل البلاد نقول له: يا سيد! جئنا لنزور أحد أولياء الله في  هذه المدينة، فمن فضلك دلنا على ولي، والله -إن لم يكن حضر في هذه الحلقة  وعرف- لا يقودونا إلا إلى قبر، ولا يفهم أن في كراتشي ولياً بين الناس، ولا  في اسطنبول ولا في بغداد ولا في دمشق ولا في مراكش، اللهم إلا الذين  بلغتهم هذه الدعوة، وقد انتشرت ففهموا، أما أولئك فلا يفهمون وجود ولياً  بين الناس، ولهذا وجد الشتم، والتعيير، والتلصص، والسرقة، والخيانة،  والزنا، والفجور، فلا إله إلا الله! لو كانوا مع أولياء الله يفعلون هذا؟!  أحدهم ما يستطيع أن يحلف بالكذب بولي من أولياء الله.فهل عرفتم من هم  أولياء الله؟ الجواب من رب الأرباب، إذ قال في بيان ذلك:  الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63].                                                                      

** التحذير من إيذاء أولياء الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                احذر يا عبد الله! احذري يا أمة الله! أن تؤذي ولياً من  أولياء الله ولو بكلمة شر، أو نظرة شر، أو كلمة قاسية، وما أجمل أن تدخل  سوق المؤمنين وتخرج، وتدخل مساجدهم وتخرج، فلا تجد من يسب أخاً له، أو  يشتمه، أو يعيره، أو يحاول أن ينال منه شيئاً من ماله أو جسمه أو عرضه؛  لأنهم أولياء الله، فمن يؤذي ولي الله والله يقول: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد  آذنته بالحرب، وإني لأثأر لأوليائي كما يثأر الأسد الحرِب )؟! فهل الذي  يعرف هذا يعتدي على ولي الله؟! يسخر منه؟! يستهزئ به؟! يمكر به؟! يفجر  بامرأته؟! والله ما كان.إذاً: تنال ولاية الله بأمرين اثنين: الإيمان،  والتقوى الدائمة المتجددة المتكررة، إذ قال:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا  يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63] يتقون من؟ الله؛ حتى لا يغضب ويسخط عليهم، أو يمحو  اسمهم من ديوان أوليائه.كيف نتقي الله يا أبناء الإسلام؟ نتقيه بطاعته،  بالإذعان له، بالتسليم له، إن قال: آمِن، قلت: آمنت، قال: قل، قلت، قال:  قف، وقفت، قال: سر، سرت، فهذا هو الإيمان، وهذه هي التقوى.                                                                      

** سؤال أهل العلم لمعرفة ما يحب الله وما يكره                                                                                                   * *
                                بالأمس نبهت وعلَّمت وقلت: الذي لا يعرف أوامر الله ولا  نواهيه، أسألكم بالله هل يتقي الله؟ لا، كيف يتقيه؟! فلابد من معرفة كل ما  يحب الله، وكل ما يكره الله، من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال، بل والصفات  والذوات أيضاً؛ لأن هناك صفات يكرهها الله، لا يحب لعبده أن يتصف بها،  كالخيلاء ومشية التكبر.وبالتالي فكيف نستطيع أن نعرف محاب الله ونستوفيها،  ونعرف مساخط الله ونجمعها، فنصبح عالمين بما يحب ربنا وبما يكره؟ هل يحصل  هذا بالمنام؟ بالتمني؟ أسألكم بالله بم يحصل؟يحصل بالطلب، فاطلب تجد، وحسبك  أن تسمع قول الله في كتابه:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43] (فَاسْأَلُوا): فعل أمر، أيأمرنا ولا نلتفت إلى  أمره؟! كفرنا به، أم تكبرنا عليه، أم ماذا أصابنا؟! أليس هذا أمره؟ يا من  لا يعرف محاب الله، يجب أن تسأل أهل العلم عنها حتى تعرفها، يا من لا يعرف  مساخط الله، اسأل أهل العلم حتى تعرفها فتتركها حتى لا تُغضب الرب عليك.هل  كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسألون رسول الله؟ ، نعم، فهذا ابن  مسعود وقف في الصف وقال: ( يا رسول الله، أي شيء أحب إلى الله؟ قال -جواب  العالم-: الصلاة على وقتها -أحب شيء: الصلاة على أول وقتها- قلت: ثم أي؟  قال: بر الوالدين )، فأصبح ابن مسعود يبر بأبويه، يؤثرهما على نفسه، يجوع  ولا تجوع أمه، يعرى ولا يعرى أباه، ( قلت: ثم أي؟ قال: الجهاد في سبيل الله  )، فما نودي إلى الجهاد إلا كان في وسط الصف، يسأل أو لا؟ والرسول نفسه  يعلمهم بالسؤال فيقول: ( ألا ) تعرفون: (ألا)؟ ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟  قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله ) أي: نبئنا، أخبرنا، لمَ ينبئهم بأكبر الكبائر؟  ليجتنبوها، وحتى يحققوا تقوى الله لهم، ( بلى يا رسول الله! قال: الشرك  بالله ) فلم يبق أبداً ممن سمعوا من المؤمنين والمؤمنات من يرضى بأن يشرك  بالله ولو في كلمة، والشرك بالله يكون باعتقاد وجود من يخلق أو يرزق أو  يدبر أو يحيي أو يميت أو يعطي أو يمنع أو يضر أو ينفع في هذه الأكوان، فلا  يصرف عبد الله ولا أمته عبادة الله لغير الله ولو بانحناء.كثير من شبيبتكم  أيها المؤمنون! ومن أحفادكم وأولادكم يقبل يد أبيه أو الشيخ، هكذا، ويسجد،  يُقبَّل وهو فحل أطول منك! فهل يجوز هذا؟ هل هناك من يستحق أن يُسجد له على  الجبهة والأنف سوى الله؟ والله لا أحد، فالركوع لا يكون إلا لله.ومن  المؤسف: أن أبطال الكرة -والعياذ بالله- لما ينتهي اللعب ويريدون أن  يتفرقوا يركعون للشيطان! ومع الأسف فيهم من يزعم أنه مؤمن. أرأيتم كيف  يركعون للشيطان؟!آه! لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن بالله ولقائه أن يصرف عبادة من  العبادات لمخلوق من مخلوقات الله يحمل العذرة والبول العفن في بطنه، فكيف  يركع له ويسجد؟! كيف ينحني له؟!وهذا الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد  البشر، والله ما رضي أن يُسجد له، جاء أحدهم من أهل الشام، وأراد أن يفعل  كما يفعل مع حكامه ومسئوليه، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لا، لو كنت آمراً  أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها )؛ لما له عليها من حقوق،  ولكن لا سجود إلا لله.                                                                      

** حكم الحلف بغير الله                                                                                                   * *
                                الحلف بغير الله، هذا الشرك الواضح بيننا وضوح الشمس  والقمر، ثلاثة أرباع المسلمين يحلفون بحق فلان وسيدي فلان، وكأن هذا ليس من  الشرك أبداً، بل يحلف بالله سبعين مرة ولا يبالي، ولا يستطيع أن يحلف بولي  من أولياء الله الموتى، وقد كررت هذا القول على علم لتنقلوه، فقد حدث أيام  الاستعمار الفرنسي في شمال أفريقيا، أنه أخذ بعض القضاة يحلَّفون الخصوم  بالأولياء ولا يخلفونهم بالله! وسألناهم فقالوا: إذا قلنا له: احلف بالله،  فإنه سيحلف سبعين مرة ولا يبالي، وإذا قلنا له: خذه إلى سيدي فلان وليحلف  عنده يرتعد ويخاف! مع أن الرسول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في جامع  الترمذي: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )، ( من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر ).  وبينا لكم كيف الشرك؟ وفيم أشرك؟ في عظمة الله، تلك العظمة مخلوق من  مخلوقات الله؛ لأن أصل الحلف هو تعظيم المحلوف به وإجلاله وإكباره؛ لما له  من سلطة وقوة وقدرة وجناب عظيم، فإذا حلفت بمخلوق فقد أعطيت مما هو لله  لهذا المخلوق، وأشركته في العظمة، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من  حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك ) أشرك هذا المخلوق في حق الله، في عظمة الله،  ولعلكم لا تعلمون أن الفطرة البشرية في الجاهلية أنه لا يحلف إلا بشيء  عظيم، فلا يحلف بالشيء المهان كالقط والكلب وما إلى ذلك، وإنما يحلف بما هو  عزيز وعظيم، ومن هنا من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك في عظمة الله وجلاله  وكبريائه.وأما قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( فقد كفر )، فقد قلت لكم وعلمتم  أن الكفر معناه: الجحود، التغطية، الستر، فمن حلف بغير الله فقد غطَّى الله  وستره وجحده، حتى حلف بغيره، لو تجلى له الله عز وجل ما يستطيع، كيف يحلف  بغيره؟ فمن حلف بغير الله فقد كفر الله، وجحده، ولو ما جحده لمَ لا يحلف  به؟! وكيف يحلف بغيره وهو يؤمن به؟! وماذا نصنع مع هؤلاء؟ نقول لهم: توبوا،  قولوا: لا إله إلا الله.إذاً: لابد من معرفة ما نتقي الله تعالى فيه، وهو  أوامر ونواهي جاءت في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن لم  يعرف تلك الأوامر ولا تلك النواهي -والله- لن يكون ولياً لله، ولو طار في  السماء ونحن نشاهد، أو غاص في الماء ونحن نبصر، والله ما هو بولي لله  أبداً، تذكرون هذه أو نسيتموها؟ قالت الحكماء: ما اتخذ الله ولياً جاهلاً  إلا علَّمه. أي: إذا أرادك الله ولياً له وأنت جاهل علمك، كيف يعلمك؟ يعطيك  ذكاء فارطاً، فلا تسمع كلمة إلا تحفظها، يبعثك إلى حِلق الذِكر ويدفعك  دفعاً، يبعث بك إلى أبواب العلماء فتقرع الباب وتسأل حتى تتعلم، فهو يعلمك  بالإيحاء الخاص، لا أنك بنبي.                                                                      

** طريق تعليم المؤمنين محاب الله ومكارهه                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هو الطريق لتعليم المؤمنين والمؤمنات محاب الله  ومكارهه؟ هل هي المدارس والمعاهد والكليات والجامعات؟! حقاً هي وضعت  للتعليم، ولكن صرفناها لغير الله، وقد قلنا لهم: اتركوها لدنياكم، اتركوها  لتعليم الصناعات ومهن الحياة، وأما تعليم محاب الله ومكارهه فإنه لا يتم في  غير بيوت الله عز وجل، إذ الآتي إلى المسجد لا يرجو شهادة يظفر بوظيفة  بها، ولا سمعة ولا شهرة يرتفع بها، وإنما يجيء فيتململ ويطِّرح بين يدي  الله في بيته يتعلم محابه ومساخطه، ليحب ما يحب ربه، ويكره ما يكره ربه،  وليعمل المحبوب ويقدمه لمولاه، ويبتعد عنه المكروه والمبغوض له. يا علماء  الإسلام! أين أنتم؟ ماتوا.. سبحان الله! أين علماء الإسلام؟ كأنني قاربت  الموت، فلهذا ما أصبحت أخاف، أين العلماء؟ لا وجود لهم أو غطيتموهم؟ كذا  شهراً بل سنة ونحن نقرر هذه الحقيقة، لن نعود إلى الصراط السوي والطريق  المستقيم لنكمل ونسعد إلا إذا عدنا إلى منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهو أن يجتمع نساء ورجال القرية وأولادهم في جامعهم الذي بنوه باللبن  والطوب، بالخشب والشجر أو بالحديد والاسمنت، يصلون المغرب ويجلسون جلوسنا  هذا، النساء وراء، والأطفال دونهن، والفحول أمامهم، ويجلس لهم عالم رباني،  يعلمهم ليلة آية من كتاب الله، وأخرى حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وعند ذلك لن يبقى مذهب ولا فرقة ولا طائفة ولا جماعة؛ لأن أهل  القرية أصبحوا كنفس واحدة، فقد أخذوا يتعلمون: قال الله، قال رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، في العقيدة، في العبادة، في الآداب، في الأخلاق، في  المعاملات، فلا تمض سنة إلا وهم أولياء الله، لو رفعوا أيديهم إلى الله على  أن يزيل جبلاً لأزاله، فيصبحون في حماية الله، من عاداهم أعلن الله الحرب  عليه، فمزقه وشتت شمله وأهلكه، ولا يكلف هذا المؤمنين شيئاً، فلا يوقِف  مزارعهم ولا متاجرهم، ولا يوقِف أعمالهم أبداً، فكل البشر إذا دقت الساعة  السادسة مساءً وقف العمل وأقبلوا على اللهو والباطل والأكل والشرب،  والمؤمنون عرب وعجم في قراهم ومدنهم أولى بهذا أو لا؟ ولا سبيل إلى توحيد  أمة الإسلام، وجمع كلمتها وقلوبها، وإطفاء نار التحزب والخلاف والفتنة  بينها إلا هذا الطريق، أحببنا أم كرهنا.ووالله لن يسعد حكامهم، ولن تطيب  حياتهم، ولن يشعروا بطمأنينة ولا سلام ولا سعادة إلا على هذا المنهج، من  يرد عليّ؟ يا أهل البصائر قولوا، عندنا مثل: يا أهل القرية الفلانية!  نسألكم بالله من هو أتقاكم لله، فلا يسرق ولا يزني ولا يكذب ولا يخون؟  الجواب: أعلمنا، أو في هذا وهم؟! في أي مكان أعلم أهله أتقاهم لربه؟ لمَ؟  لأنه عرف الله وعرف ما يحب وما يكره، وعرف ما لديه لأعدائه ولأوليائه فاتقى  الله، أما أن تأمر جاهلاً بتقوى الله فلن يتقي الله؛ لأنه ليس أهلاً لتقوى  الله.

** دور العلماء في تعليم الناس ما يحب ربهم ويكره                                                                                                   * *
                                ما زلنا ننادي: يا علماء الإسلام هيا! والله لولا المسجد  النبوي لرحلت إلى قرية أو حي من أحياء مدينتنا وناديت في أهل الحي: أن  اجتمعوا، هاتوا نساءكم، هاتوا أبناءكم، نصلي المغرب ونجلس إلى صلاة العشاء  فنبكي بين يدي الله ونتضرع له، نتعلم هداه، نتعرف إلى محابه كل ليلة، وانظر  إلى ذلك الحي كيف يزدهر، كيف تطيب النفوس وتطهر القلوب، ويتم الإخاء  والمودة والحب، اتركوا أبوابكم مفتوحة طول الليل، من يأتيها؟ ما هناك من  يجيب! ماذا نصنع؟وشيء آخر قلته غير ما مرة: حتى في البلاد التي فيها الحكم  العسكري والضغط و.. لما يشاهد المسئولون اجتماع القرية في مسجدهم على هذا  النور، والله لأتوا وجلسوا معهم واطمأنوا، واستفادوا أموالاً كثيرة يصبحون  في غنىً عنها؛ لأن هذا التجمع في الله ينتهي معه الفقر المدقع، إذ إن  العامل ناشط مبارك العمل، فينتهي الإسراف والشهوات والبذخ، والخبز والزيت  كافيان، فلا نريد البقلاوة والحلاوة، ويتوفر الثياب واللباس، وتستريح  الدولة، فهل ما نستطيع أن نفعل ذلك؟ يا علماء! أين الكتاب المفتوح إلى  علماء المسلمين وحكامهم، إلى مسئولي أمة الإسلام علماء وحكام؟ بمن البداية؟  بالعلماء أو بالحكام؟بالعلما  ء، والحكام يكفيهم مهمتهم، ولذا لابد أن  العلماء هم الذين يقرعون أبوابهم، ويقدمون الهدى لهم، فهذا كتاب مفتوح  كأنما وزعناه على القبور إلى الآن! سنة إلى الآن؟ هذا في فاتح المحرم،  والله سنة، كأنما نشرناه على قبور الموتى، ما بلغنا أن عالماً حاول هذه  الحركة بأدب واتصل بالمسئولين وقال: نجمع إخواني في هذا المسجد ولا.. ولا..  لا في الشرق ولا في الغرب، لا في العرب ولا في العجم، أبداً، كأن هذا  الكلام باطل، أو خرافة، أو ضلالة، أو يجلب بلاء، أو يسوق إلى فتنة، والله  لا ذاك ولا ذا، ما هو إلا أن نعود إلى الله؛ لنطهر ونصفوا ونكمل ونسعد،  وينتهي الخبث من ديارنا، وينتهي الشر والفساد؛ ليظهر الحب والولاء، وينتهي  كل مظهر من مظاهر الضعف والهبوط، إذا السُلَّم للرُقي هو ما قال تعالى:   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل  عمران:103].                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (حق تقاته)* * 
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ  [آل عمران:102]، قال العلماء: حق التقوى: أن يذكر  الله فلا ينسى -وها نحن نذكره ولا ننساه- وأن يشكر فلا يكفر -له نعمة، ولو  خيط في إبرة، ما من نعمة إلا والله مسديها والمتفضل بها، لما تفتح وتنظر  تقول: الحمد لله، أنا نظرت بفضل الله- وأن يطاع فلا يعصى، لا في أمر أوجبه  ولا في نهي حرمه.وهنا جاءت آية من سورة التغابن خففت عن نفوس المؤمنين، وهي  قول الله تعالى:  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [التغابن:16]  اتقوا الله بالقدر الذي تقدرون وتستطيعون عليه، فمن أراد أن يحمل كيساً  يحمل، فإن عجز تركه، ولا يقول: أنا ما أستطيع، لا، أولاً: قم طاعة لله  واحمد، فإذا أراد أن يصوم ما يقول: ما أستطيع أن نصوم، وإذا أذن الظهر عجز  أفطر، لما يعرف أنه اتقى الله في حدود طاقته،  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [التغابن:16] فهذه كالمخففة لعموم هذه الآية، وما قاله  العلماء نعيش عليه، نذكر الله فلا ننساه، ونشكره فلا نكفره، ونطيعه فلا  نعصيه. وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (39) 
الحلقة (180)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (44) 


لا تزال أمة الإسلام بخير، ولا يزال الدين في منعة، ما اعتصم المسلمون بحبل  الله المتين، وما كانت كلمتهم واحدة ورأيهم غير مختلف، وقد امتن الله على  عباده من أمة الإسلام أن جمعهم على كلمة الحق، فكانوا بنعمته إخواناً، وأن  أنقذهم من ظلمات الضلال والكفر وهيأ لهم الهداية والرشاد، وكل هذا من آيات  الله التي يهتدى بها المهتدون.  

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل -القرآن الكريم- رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي  والعالم أجمع- صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله،  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا  الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن ما زلنا مع هذا النداء الإلهي  من سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وتلاوة هذا النداء بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:102-103].                                 

** مناداة الله لعباده بأن يتقوه حق التقوى                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نادانا  الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه فكان هذا شرفاً لنا وإلا فمن نحن؟ وما نحن حتى  ينادينا ملك الملوك، ذو الملك والجبروت، المحيي المميت، الذي يضع الأرض في  كفه ويطوي السموات السبع في أخرى؟! لكنها منة الله علينا حيث رزقنا  الإيمان به وبلقائه وبكتابه وبرسوله وبقضائه وبقدره فحيينا، أي: أصبحنا  أحياء نسمع ونبصر وننطق ونأخذ ونعطي لكمال حياتنا، فلما أحيانا نادانا: يا  أيها الذين آمنوا، فأجبناه: لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نفعل، انه نترك، بشر نفرح،  أنذر نحذر، علم نتعلم، هذا استعدادنا معشر الأحياء، أما الأموات فأنى لهم  ذلك، وهذا النداء الكريم اشتمل على ما يلي: أولاً: على الأمر بتقواه عز وجل  حق التقوى، وعرفنا -زادنا الله معرفة- أن الله يُتقى عذابه وسخطه وغضبه  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، فيا من يريد أن يتقي عذاب الله فلا ينزل عليه، وغضب  الله وسخطه فلا يكون عليه، أطع الله ورسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم. كما  عرفنا أن طاعة الله تعالى وطاعة رسوله تكون بفعل الأوامر المستلزمة  للوجوب، وبترك النواهي المستلزمة للتحريم، فبهذا يُطاع الله ورسوله، وبهذا  يتقى الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.                                                                      

** طريق معرفة أوامر الله ونواهيه                                                                                                   * *
                               وهنا بكينا وقلنا: ما هي أوامر الله؟ وما هي نواهيه؟ ما  عرفنا؟ ماذا نصنع؟ ما نستطيع أبداً أن نطيعه في شيء ما عرفناه، فتقرر عندنا  أنه لابد من طلب العلم، ومن أعرض ولوى رأسه وأبى فمصيره معروف، من أعرض  أعرض الله عنه، لابد من معرفة أوامر الله ونواهيه، والطريق إلى ذلك سؤال  أهل العلم، إذ قال تعالى في آيتين من كتابه العزيز من سورة النحل  والأنبياء:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [النحل:43] والمراد بالذكر: القرآن الكريم، فمن سأل وعلم عرف واتقى الله،  ومن لم يسأل لم يعرف، وإذا لم يعرف كيف يتقي الله؟! مستحيل.                                                                      

** مصير المسلمين عند جهلهم بأوامر الله ونواهيه وإعراضهم عن شرعه                                                                                                   * *
                               لو نظرنا إلى أمة الإسلام ذات الألف مليون -مضت عليها قرون-  لوجدنا خمسة وتسعين في المائة لا يعرفون أوامر الله ولا نواهيه، إذاً كيف  يتقون الله؟! كيف يتقون نقمه وعذابه وبأسه؟! ومن ثم سلط الله عليهم أعداءه  وأعداءهم فسادوهم، وحكَموهم، وأذلوهم، وتحكموا فيهم، وأهانوهم، وأخرجوهم عن  دائرة الكمال، وما زلت أقول: إن العالم الإسلامي لينتظر ساعة من أسوأ  الساعات وأشدها؛ لأن الله تعالى مكَّن لهم في الأرض فأبوا أن يعبدوه،  وأعرضوا عنه وعن كتابه وذكره، وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا بزخارفها، وقد كررنا  القول: أين ربكم؟ بالمرصاد،  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14].  إذاً: فالعالم الإسلامي تحت النظارة، وفي إمكانهم أن يعلنوا عن وحدتهم في  أربع وعشرين ساعة، والصوت يدوي فيدخل كل بيت من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب،  وهذا كان متعدياً ومستحيلاً فيما مضى، لكن الآن في إمكانهم أن يجتمعوا على  كتاب واحد يدرسونه، كلهم رجالاً ونساءً في العالم الإسلام بأسره، ولا مشقة  في ذلك، بل في الإمكان أن يبايعوا إماماً لهم -الله أكبر إمامنا فلان-  وإذا بالأمة الإسلامية تحت راية لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول الله، وأسهل  من أكلها البقلاوة وشربها الشاي، فقط تسلم قلوبها ووجوهها لله، وتصبح بلاد  المسلمين حقاً بلاد المسلمين، لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي ولا أعجمي على عربي،  كما في إمكانهم أن يطبقوا شريعة الله -فيزول الجهل ويظهر العلم- فيجتمع  علماء الفقه ليضعوا الدستور الإسلامي في أربعة أيام، وفي أربعين يوماً  يُطبع منه مئات الآلاف، ويوضع في يد كل حاكم ويقول لمسئوله: طبقوا شرع  الله، وهذا كان مستحيلاً في القرون الماضية، ولو فعلنا ذلك فإننا سنطير في  السماء كالملائكة، فما المانع أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله تعالى حتى تنتهي  الفوارق، فلا عنصريات ولا تحزبات ولا مذاهب ولا تجمعات، وإنما مسلم فقط؟إن  هذا الخير متوفر والمسلمون معرضون، فماذا عسى أن يكون مستقبلهم؟ أهملهم  الله، إن لله سنناً، صدقت يا أبا عبد الله، قال: أمهلهم، إي نعم، إن الله  يمهل ولا يهمل، وكأننا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على منبره ذاك  يخطب في المؤمنين، ثم قال لهم: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم ) يزيده ( حتى إذا  أخذه لم يفلته )، وقرأ قول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا  أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ   [هود:102]، ما المراد بالقرى؟ العواصم، الحواضر، ما يقول: البادية، إذ  البلاء في المدن،  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى   [هود:102]، والحال أنها ظالمة، ظالمة لربها، ظالمة لنفسها، ظالمة لغيرها،  أي: ما نهجت منهج الله المؤدي إلى سعادتها وكمالها، كالذي يحتسي السم ويشرب  الخمر ويلاعب الأفاعي والحيات، فهل يسلم هذا؟! إذاً: فعلى المسلمين أن  يتعلموا محاب الله ومكارهه، وكيف يؤدون تلك الفرائض على الوجه الذي من شأنه  أن يولد لهم الطاقة النورانية في قلوبهم،وقد تكرر العلم عندنا أن هذه  العبادات مولدة للنور، فأنت لا تدري إذا صمت ماذا حصل؟ وإذا صليت لم تدر  ماذا حصل؟ إن هذه العبادة التي شرعها الله العليم الحكيم لعباده شرعها لهم  من أجل تزكية نفوسهم وتطهير أرواحهم، فإذا كان الماء والصابون من شأنهما  تطهير الأجسام أو الأبدان أو الثياب فكذلك العبادة إذا أداها عبد الله أو  أمة الله بإخلاص لله -أداها وقلبه مع الله لا يتلفت إلى سواه، وأداها كما  بينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا زاد فيها ولا نقص منها، ولا قدم  جزءاً ولا أخر آخر- فإنها تولد النور المسمى بالحسنات، فإذا زكت روح العبد  أو الأمة رضيه الله وقبله ورفعه إليه.أما إذا كانت روحاً خبيثة عفنة من  أوضار الذنوب والآثام، ولم تزك يوماً، ولم تطهر ساعة، فإن مصيرها سجين أسفل  الكون، ولا ترتفع إلى الله، ولن تصل إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وهذا بنص كتاب  الله تعالى، أما قرأنا قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا  يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ   [الأعراف:40]؟ متى يدخل البعير في عين الإبرة؟! مستحيل، فكذلك صاحب الروح  الخبيثة المنتنة بأوضار الشرك والمعاصي، مستحيل في حق روحه أن ترقى إلى  الملكوت الأعلى. أيضاً: عرفنا حكم الله الصادر علينا إنساً وجناً، أولين  وآخرين، حكم الله الذي لا يُوارِب، إذ قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فهل في الإمكان  أن يُنقض هذا الحكم؟ من يقوى على نقضه أو التعقيب عليه والله القائل:   وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]؟! وهنا تقرر مصيرك  يا ابن آدم ويا ابن الجان، فإن أنت عملت على تزكية نفسك فزت وأفلحت ونجوت  من عذاب النار، وسكنت الجنة دار الأبرار. وإن أنت لوثتها بأكل الربا وتعاطي  الزنا وسب العلماء وسب المؤمنين و.. و.. و.. أصبحت عفنة كأرواح الشياطين،  فهيهات هيهات أن تقبل هذه الروح في الملكوت الأعلى، فالذي خلق الماء العذب  والصابون المطهر للأبدان هو الذي أوجد كلمة: لا إله إلا الله، أو سبحان  الله، أو الله أكبر، أو الحمد لله، وما قالها مؤمن موقناً بها عالماً  بمعناها إلا وعملت في نفسه الزكاة والطهر والصفاء، ولن تتخلف، ولا قال كلمة  سوء أو نطق بكلمة باطل أو خبث إلا وانعكس أثره على نفسه ظلمة وعفناً  ونتناً والعياذ بالله تعالى.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ  [آل عمران:102]، وقد علمتم أننا نذكره ولا ننساه،  ونشكره ولا نكفره، ونطيعه ولا نعصيه، وبذلك نكون قد اتقينا الله حق تقاته،  وبهذا أمرنا.                                                                      

** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون)                                                                                                   * *
                               لننتقل إلى الأمر أو النهي الثاني، وذلك بعد أن نادنا  وأمرنا بتقواه حق التقوى، نهانا أن نموت على غير الإسلام، فقال تعالى:   وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:102] و(اللام)  هنا ناهية، فلا تمت يا عبد الله إلا وأنت مسلم، وقبل ذلك أمرنا بتقواه حق  التقوى من أجل أن يرفعنا إليه بعد أن يطهرنا ويزكي نفوسنا، وهو ذا ينهانا  عن الموت على غير الإسلام، لماذا؟ خشية أن ننقطع؛ لأنك قد تزكي نفسك أربعين  سنة، بل سبعين سنة، ثم تقول كلمة الكفر فتتحول إلى عفن وإلى نتن والعياذ  بالله، وعند ذلك يحال بينك وبين الملكوت الأعلى. وكلمة الكفر إن أردتم لها  مثلاً فبحبة الهيدروجين أو الذرة، إذ إنها في وزن حمصة، لكنها تنسف مدينة  بكاملها، فكذلك كلمة الكفر كلمة واحدة تبطل كل عمل صالح قد عملته، ولا عجب.  وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:102]، فإن من  مات غير مسلم حرم من لقاء الله، استحال أمره أن يرفع إلى الملكوت الأعلى.                                                                      

** معنى الإسلام المطلوب تحقيقه                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:102] قد سبق أن بينا للصالحين والصالحات معنى الإسلام، إذ إن الإسلام  هو: أن تسلم قلبك ووجهك لله، فيا فلان هل أسلمت؟ نعم. هل أديت حق فلان؟ ما  معنى: أسلم يا عبد الله؟ وأُسلم ماذا؟ أسلم قلبك ووجهك لله، فالمسلم الحق  عبدٌ أسلم قلبه ووجهه لله تعالى، وفي القرآن:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا  مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:125]، كيف أعطي وجهي لربي؟ لا  ننظر إلا إليه، لا نرى إلا هو، كيف أسلم قلبي لله؟ لا يتطلب أربع وعشرين  ساعة إلا في طلب رضا الله. فهذا إسلام القلب والوجه لله، فما لنا إلا الله،  نأكل ونشرب لله، نبني ونهدم لله، نبيع ونشتري لله، ننام ونستيقظ لله،  نتزوج ونطلق لله، لا تخرج أعمالنا أبداً عن دائرة رضا الله عز وجل، فهل عرف  المسلمون هذا؟ وهل في إمكانهم أن يفعلوه؟ ما يستطيعون، ما عرفوا. إِنَّمَا  يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]، إذ كان صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( إني أعلمكم بالله، وأشدكم له خشية )، فأعلمنا بالله  أتقانا لله، وأجهلنا بالله أفجرنا عن طاعة الله. عرف هذا الثالوث المكون من  المجوس واليهود والنصارى معرفة يقينية، فأبعدونا عن العلم ووضعونا في برك  الجهل نشرب منها ونرتع، والقرآن يُقرأ على الموتى منذ قرابة ألف سنة ولا  يُقرأ على الأحياء وإنما على الموتى فقط من إندونيسيا إلى الدار البيضاء.  أي سخرية هذه؟ أي استهزاء هذا؟ أي أجنون هذا؟ أي أموت هذا؟ تضع بين يديك  ميت وترغبه وتعظه وتخوفه وتهدده بعذاب الله في الآيات، هل يقوم يتوضأ  ويصلي؟! هل يقوم يستسمح منك ويقول: سامحني؟! كيف هذا؟! أين عقولنا؟! لا إله  إلا الله! القرآن يُقرأ على الموتى؟! من فعل هذا بنا؟! اليهود.وأيضاً بقيت  الأنوار المحمدية -السنة النبوية- ماذا فعلوا بها؟ قالوا: السنة فيها  الناسخ والمنسوخ، والخاص والعام، والصحيح والضعيف، اتركوها ويكفينا مصنفات  الفقه التي صنفها علماؤنا! وما أصبح الرسول يُذكر بينهم، من يقول: قال رسول  الله؟ أبعدهم العدو عن مصدر حياتهم كاملة، لا كتاب ولا سنة، فكيف نعرف  الله والطريق إليه؟! معاشر المستمعين -وخاصة الغرباء والزوار- هل بلغكم هذا  الكلام وسمعتموه؟ هل فهمتم ما سمعتم؟ دلوني على شخص يقول: تعال أسمعني  شيئاً من القرآن، في قرية أو في حاضرة أو في أي مكان، هُجِر كتاب الله،  والذين يقرءونه إنما يقرءونه على الموتى ليأكلوا الخبز والحليب، لا ليُعرف  الله ومحابه ومكارهه.   

** تعاليم ربانية لمن أراد أن يموت مسلماً                                                                                                   * *
                                يا من صح عزمه على ألا يموت إلا مسلماً، أنصح لك بالتالي، إليك هذه التعاليم:                                                                      

** أولاً: أن لا ننسى الله أبداً                                                                                                   * *
                                أولاً: أن لا تنسى الله أبداً، دائماً اذكره، فإذا أكلت:  باسم الله، شربت: باسم الله، فرغت من الطعام: الحمد لله، نمت: باسم الله،  استيقظت: باسم الله، أخذت المعول أو الفأس: باسم الله، ضربت: باسم الله،  وعندها تصبح حياتك كلها مع الله، ومثلك لا يموت على غير الإسلام، وأما  الذين يتعرضون للموت على غير الإسلام هم الذين يعرضون عن ذكر الله، هم  الذين ينسون الله.إذاً: فأول ما ينبغي أن نعلم ونعمل ألا ننسى الله أبداً،  نذكره طول النهار والليل، حتى عند الدخول إلى المرحاض تقول: باسم الله الذي  لا إله إلا هو، أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث، الرجس النجس الشيطان  الرجيم، وثم تسكت فلا تتكلم، فإذا خرجت ألقيت برجلك اليمنى خارج المرحاض  وقلت: الحمد لله الذي رزقني لذته وأبقى في جسمي قوته.                                                                      

** ثانياً: أداء الواجبات باجتهاد وصدق                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: أداء الواجبات باجتهاد وصدق -ومن أعظمها: الصلوات  الخمس- إذ إن أداء هذه الفرائض والمحافظة عليها فيه ضمان للموت على  الإسلام، والذي يتلاعب أو يتهاون بها، يأتيها يوماً ويترك يوماً، والله إنه  لعرضة لأن يموت على غير الإسلام.وبالتال
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (40) 
الحلقة (181)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (45) 


يدعو الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين إلى طاعته، ويحضهم سبحانه وتعالى على  تقواه واتباع سبيله، وأن يكونوا عباده المسلمين، وحتى يكون العبد من  المسلمين فعليه أن يلتزم الآداب الإسلامية، ومن هذه الآداب أن يبقى لسانه  رطباً بذكر الله عز وجل، وأن يؤدي واجباته الشرعية باجتهاد وصدق، وأن يفارق  أهل الكفر والعصيان والفجور، وأن يطهر نفسه وبيته من المعاصي والآثام،  وغير ذلك من الآداب الإسلامية.                     

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقط رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! ما زلنا  على عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع ذلكم  النداء الإلهي العظيم من سورة آل عمران، وتلاوته بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:102-103].                               

 التقوى طريق تحقيق ولاية الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نادانا  مولانا أولاً ليأمرنا بتقواه، إذ تقواه عز وجل -كما علمتم- هي الخطوة  المؤكدة لولاية الله لعبده الله المؤمن وأمته المؤمنة، والأمر بتقوى الله  عز وجل معناه تحقيق ولاية الله للعبد، إذ لا يكون العبد ولياً لله إلا إذا  كان تقياً لله. واذكروا قول الله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا  يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:63]، فهذه التقوى عليها مدار تحقيق سعادة الدنيا  والآخرة، إذ إن أهلها لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، وقد نبهنا إلى أنه لا  يتأتى لعبد ولا لأمة من إماء الله وعبيده أن يتقي الله بدون ما لم يعلم ما  يتقيه فيه، فثبت أن طلب العلم فريضة أكيدة، فالذي لا يعرف ما أوجب الله ولا  ما حرم الله -أسألكم بالله- كيف يفعل واجباً ما عرفه؟! كيف يحذر ويتقي  محرماً ما عرفه؟! غير ممكن أبداً. فوجب على كل من دخل في الإسلام أن يعرف  ما أمر الله به وما نهى عنه بنية أن يفعل المأمور، وأن يجتنب المنهي.وكما  قد علمتم أكثر من هذا، أن كل أوامر الله ونواهيه تدور على تزكية هذه النفس  وتطهيرها، ففعل الأوامر أدوات تزكية، وترك المحرمات إبقاء على التزكية كما  هي، فالذي يصلي ركعتين ويشتم مؤمناً كأنما غسل ثوبه ثم أفرغ عليه زنبيلاً  من الوسخ، وهذا عابث ولاعب، والذي أدى الزكاة فزكت بها نفسه ثم انغمس في  أكل الحرام من السرقة والربا، كان كمن اغتسل بالماء والصابون ثم أفرغ عليه  زنبيلاً من القاذورات والأوساخ. ففعل الأوامر أدوات تزكية، واجتناب  المنهيات إبقاء لتلك التزكية على ما هي، فإنه إذا ارتكب كبيرة معنى ذلك أنه  عم ذلك الأثر وأفسده، ولهذا أرشدنا الرسول الكريم بقوله: ( وأتبع السيئة  الحسنة تمحها )، وقعت نجاسة في يدك أفرغ عليها الماء واغسلها، وقعت لطخة من  دم في ثوبك أفرغ عليها الماء واغسلها، كذلك قلت كلمة سوء، نظرت نظرة  محرمة، تناولت ما لا يحل لك، عجل بالتوبة، واعمل الصالحات، فإنها تحيلها  إلى كتلة من النور، ( وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها ). إذاً: هذه هي التقوى  التي أمر بها المولى عز وجل لصالحنا قطعاً.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون)                                                                                                    
                                ثانياً: نهانا الله فقال:  وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا  وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:102]، فنهانا أن نموت على غير الإسلام  فيفسد كل ذلك الذي بنيناه وينهدم كما علمنا، فلو أن عبداً عبد الله سبعين  سنة ليلاً ونهاراً، ثم قال كلمة الكفر أو الشرك ومات عليها انمحى ذلك كله  ولم يبق له أثر، ومن هنا أرشدنا ولينا -وله الحمد والمنة- على أن نحافظ على  إسلامنا لله، أي: نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله حتى يتوفانا ونحن مسلمون،  والإنسان لا يدري تقلبات الحياة، فقد يأتي يوم يكره فيه العبادة ويبغض فيه  الصالحين.وهذا الصديق ابن الصديق ابن الصديق، يوسف الكريم ابن الكريم ابن  الكريم يقول في ابتهاله بينه وبين ربه:  رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ  الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ [يوسف:101]، أتدرون  متى قال هذه الكلمة؟ قال هذه الكلمة لما جلس على أريكة الملك، وحكم الديار  المصرية، وأصبح مالكها، ودانت له بالطاعة، وجاء الله بأبويه وإخوته، وتم له  كل مطلوب في هذه الحياة، فبدل أن يقبل على النساء وعلى اللهو والطعام  والشراب، إذ إنه كان في نِعم متوالية، بدل أن يقبل على اللذات والشهوات،  بعد أن حضرت بين يديه، وتم له السلطان عليها والقدرة، رغب عنها بالمرة،  واتصل بذي العرش يقول له: يا رب، يا خالقي، ويا رازقي، يا إلهي الذي ليس لي  إله سواه،  قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ  الأَحَادِيثِ [يوسف:101]، وهي النبوة وتعبير الرؤى -ولا ننسى تعبيره لرؤيا  الملك وهو في السجن-  فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ [يوسف:101]، يا  خالق السموات والأرض، أنت لا غيرك، أنت وحدك،  وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالآخِرَةِ [يوسف:101] . إذاً: توسلتَ إليك رب بإنعامك عليّ، وها أنا أريد  منك شيئاً واحداً وهو أن تتوفني مسلماً وتلحقني بالصالحين، فهل عرفتم هذا؟  إخواننا آباؤنا أبناؤنا من أهل الجهل والغفلة بمجرد ما يجلس على أريكة،  سواء كانت وظيفة أو شركة، بدل أن يفزع إلى الله ويشكو ويبكي بين يديه  يستفرغ ذلك كله في الشهوات، وكأنما أعطاه الله ما أعطاه ليعصيه به وحاشا  لله.  تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ [يوسف:101]، هل  تسألون ربكم هذا أو لستم في حاجة إليه؟! لم لا نسأل؟! يا  فَاطِرَ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي [يوسف:101] وليس لي ولي سواك في  الدنيا والآخرة معاً، أطلب منك أن تتوفني مسلماً، أي: على الإسلام، إسلام  قلبي ووجهي لك، وقد علمنا من قبل معنى إسلام القلب والوجه، فأسلم قلبك لله،  فلا تفكر أبداً إلا في ما يرضي الله، لا تلتفت بقلبك إلى غير الله، لا  مانع ولا معطي ولا ضار ولا نافع ولا رافع ولا واضع إلا هو، أعطه قلبك  ووجهك، فلا تلتفت إلى أحد سواه، أنت وليي فليس لي ولي سواك.                                                                      

 بعض التعاليم لمن أراد أن يموت مسلماً                                                                                                    
                                كما بينت لكم ما ينبغي أن نسلكه لنحصل على هذه الجائزة  العظمى وهي أن نموت مسلمين، فمن ما بينت لكم: البعد عن مجالس السوء والباطل  حتى لا تسري العدوى إلى قلبك من قلوبهم، فهذا الله جل جلاله يوصي رسوله  ويقول له:  وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ  بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ  عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ مَنْ  أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ  [الكهف:28]،  فاحذروا مجالس السوء -وأنتم تعرفونها- كمجالس الغيبة والنميمة والقمار  والكذب والأغاني والمزمار والأباطيل والأضاحيك فأهلها قلوبهم ميتة. ثم  طهروا بيوتكم ونقوها، اطردوا الشياطين منها -وقد أعطاكم الله قدرة على ذلك-  واملئوها بالملائكة أهل النور، فلا يرى الله تعالى في بيتك في حجرتك في  غرفتك شاشة للتلفاز أو الفيديو، كما لا يرى الله عاهرة من عاهرات الدنيا  تغني أو تتبجح وتتكلم، أو يرى كافراً أو فاسقاً في بيتك يتكلم بالباطل  وينطق بالسوء. وقد ظهرت آثار هذه الفتنة، وأصبح الناس يموتون على سوء  الخاتمة، إذ إن لله سنناً لا تتبدل أبداً، فالطعام يشبع، والماء يروي،  والنار تحرق، والحديد يقطع، ومجالسة السوء والإقبال عليه وإعطاؤه القلب  والنفس نهايته أن يموت العبد وهو لا يقول: لا إله إلا الله. واذكروا قول  الله عز وجل:  وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [النور:31]، وإرشاد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يقول: ( وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن )،  والله عز وجل يقول -وقوله الحق- في سورة النساء:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:17]، حق أوجبه على نفسه تفضلاً منه وتكرماً على  عبده،  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]، ما السوء؟ موسى؟ سكيناً؟ سماً؟ ما  السوء؟ قيل: إن عالماً بالرياض يعرف السوء، فهل نبعث إليه واحداً يعلمنا  السوء أو ليس هناك حاجة؟ وإن قالوا: إنه غير موجود في الرياض، فقد التحق  بالهند، فهل نبحث من نبعث إليه أو ليس هناك حاجة؟ ما السوء؟ السوء: كل ما  أساء إلى نفسك، فلوثها بالعفن والنتن والظلمة من سائر الذنوب والآثام، كل  ما يسيء إلى تلك النفس الطاهرة فيخبثها أو يلوثها فذلكم هو السوء، وعليه  فيدخل في السوء كل معصية صغرت أم كبرت، وإنما التوبة على الله حقاً وصدقاً  منته تفضله إحسانه، وإلا فمن يوجب على الله شيئاً وهو قاهر الخلق وملك  الكل؟! لكن من إحسانه يوجب على نفسه اطمئناناً لقلوبنا،  إِنَّمَا  التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ   [النساء:17] أولاً،  ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17] ثانياً.  ما معنى:  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]؟ أنواع الجهالة  كثيرة، منها: أن يقول: هذا العالم الفلاني يفعل في هذا، فلو كان حراماً ما  فعله، فهذا نوع من الجهالة، ومنها: أن يقول: هذا أحسن من أن أقتل فلاناً أو  أفعل كذا وكذا، يهون هذا الذنب ويخففه، كذلك من الجهالة أن يقول: سيتوب  الله عليّ وأتوب، أو يقول: إذا فعلت كذا أتوب، فهذه أنواع الجهالة، ويخرج  منها ذاك الذي يتعمد معصية الله والفسق عن أمره عناداً ومكابرة على علم،  ومثل هذا لا يتوب الله عليه، إنما يتوب الله على من فعل المعصية بجهالة من  الجهالات، ثم يتوب من قريب، لا يؤجلها العام والأعوام، أما الذي يعرف أن  الله حرم هذا ويفعله ساخراً وضاحكاً، فمثل هذا لا يتوب أبداً، ولا تقبل له  توبة،  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:17] عليم  وحكيم يضع كل شيء في موضعه.  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ  إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:18]، الباب أُغلق، ما تنفعه تلك التوبة، وقد  بين الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الإجمال بقوله: ( إن الله يقبل توبة  العبد ما لم يغرغر ) إن الله يقبل توبة العبد والأمة ما لم يغرغر، تعرفون  الغرغرة؟ آه، ما يُفصح، عندنا لها مثل الحاضرون ما عرفوه، أيام كانت  البطارية -الحجر- التي نُشغِّل بها الإذاعة -سبحان الله- الكهرباء كالروح  لا محالة، وهي الطاقة، لما تفرغ تلك الطاقة تصبح تلك البطارية تغرغر، فتسمع  لها خشخشة، وكأن الروح كادت أن تخرج، فسبحان الله! الكهرباء هذه سواء  بسواء، فإذا غرغرت وحشرجت الروح في الصدر فلا تقبل توبة العبد، ونحن لا  ندري متى نموت؟ أو فينا من يعلم ذلك؟ يكذبكم من يدعي أبيضاً كان أو أسوداً.  إذاً: فمن هنا وجب علينا أن نأخذ بالإرشاد المحمدي: أتبع السيئة الحسنة،  والتوبة بإجماع أهل العلم من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة على أنها تجب على  الفور، فلا توجد توبة يقول لك: أخرها أسبوعاً، أو انتظر بها حتى يأتي فلان،  أو انتظر حتى تتوظف، أو انتظر حتى تتزوج، فهذا كله باطل ولا وجود له، وكل  هذا من أجل أن نحقق مطلوب الله منا، ألا وهو: أن نموت مسلمين، فقلوبنا لله  لا للشيطان ووجوهنا لله لا للشياطين.                                                                      

 أمر الله لعباده بأن يعتصموا بحبله ولا يتفرقوا                                                                                                    
                                ثم جاء الأمر الثاني:  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ  جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل عمران:103]، كيف نعتذر اليوم إلى الله؟  واعتصموا، الاعتصام: الالتفاف حول الشريعة، وأخذها بعقائدها وعباداتها  وآدابها وأخلاقها وأحكامها، اعتصامٌ كامل بذلك الحبل الممتد من العرش  إلينا، ألا وهو الإسلام وكتابه وشرائعه. كيف حالكم معاشر المسلمين؟! كم  مذهباً عندكم؟ سبعون، كم طائفة؟ كم حزباً؟ كم دولة؟ أين الاعتصام بحبل  الله؟! أين عدم التفرق؟!  وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل عمران:103]، وقد خلعنا  أيدينا من حبل الله وتركناه مدلى، وقلَّ من يُمسكه، فغضب فانتقم، لما  تفرقنا وتمزقنا سلط الله علينا أوروبا التي كانت ترتعد فرائصها إذا قيل:  عربي عند الباب. حدثنا الشيخ رشيد رضا في مناره عن شيخه محمد عبده رحمهما  الله ورضي عنهما -وهناك فئة لا هم لها إلا النقد والطعن! وإنه لضلال في  ضلال- قال: كنت في فندق في باريس -أستغفر الله- أو سويسرا فقلت لربة  الفندق: أريد ماءً أتوضأ به، فجاءته بإناء فيه ماء -الشيخ محمد عبده يتوضأ  ليصليَ المغرب أو الظهر- قال: فلما فرغت من الوضوء من ذلك الماء -ممكن في  صحفة أو غيرها- جاءت طفلة جويرية صغيرة تحبو كعادة الأطفال الصغار، وأرادت  أن تمس الماء، فقالت لها أمها: كخ كخ. فقالت البنت: ماما ماما ديدان ديدان.  أي: العربي هذا سقطت منه هذه الديدان! فانظر كيف حذرت الأم الطفلة وقالت  لها: كخ كخ، ابعدي، لمَ يا أماه؟ فيه وسخ هذا العربي، فالبنت انحسرت عنه  فقالت: ماما ماما، ديدان، حشرات موجودة، جراثيم!  فإذا أرادت هذه الأم أن  تخوف ابنتها تقول: عربي عند الباب! فهل عرفتم أوروبا؟ واسألوهم، إذا أرادت  الأم أو الأب أن يخوف ولده يقول له: عربي عند الباب! وكلمة: (عربي) عندهم  يعني: مسلم، فكل مسلم عربي، صيني هندي بخاري، كل مسلم عربي، فكلمة: (عربي)  هذه طغت؛ لأنهم هم الذين نشروا نور الله، وأخذوا الإسلام وبلغوه الشرق  والغرب. فهؤلاء عرفوا كيف يعاملوننا، فمزقوا جمعنا وشتتوا شملنا، فقط  الطرائق في قرية واحدة سبع طرائق: التجانية، القادرية، العيساوية،  الرحمانية، الأحمدية، وكل طريقة يجتمع أهلها فيشربون الشاي ويأكلون، لا  رابطة ولا جامعة، فهم على مذاهب شتى، فإذا قلت لأحدهم: هذا هو الحديث، يقول  لك: لا، أنا مالكي! اسأل كذا، فيأتي للآخر فيقول لك: لا، أنا حنفي! آلله  جاء بهذا؟! هذه مظاهر الخلاف والفرقة، كما جاءت مصيبة أكبر وهي الحزبية،  فهذا حزب فلان، وهذا حزب فلان، وهكذا لما هبطنا سلط الله علينا أوروبا  فساسونا وسادونا، من يقول: لا، والله إلا هذه البقعة فقط، كرامة الله  لرسوله ولبيته، والعالم الإسلامي تحت أقدام الكفار، لمَ؟ لأنهم عصوا  ربهم.قال تعالى:  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا  تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل عمران:103]، وهؤلاء نفضوا أيديهم من حبل الله وتركوه  وتفرقوا، وبالتالي حقت عليهم كلمة العذاب. وإلى الآن ما زال المسلمون  متفرقين جاهلين متخاصمين متباعدين، فلا إله إلا الله! وتأتينا مجلة كشمير  اليوم إلى البيت فنشاهد الدماء مسفوكة والعظام مكسرة، فماذا نصنع؟ تأتي  أنباء البوسنة والهرسك و.. و.. والشيشان فماذا نفعل؟ جاءتني اليوم ورقة  منشورة عن أحد الإخوان قال: وصل إلى البوسنة والهرسك من المدينة ثلاثة آلاف  مجاهد. كذب هذا! ثلاثة آلاف مجاهداً؟! أين تدربوا؟! أين تعلموا؟! كيف  يجاهدون؟! يذهبون ليزاحموا أولئك المبتلين الممتحنين في قرص العيش؟! بماذا  يجاهدون؟! أهكذا الجهاد؟! إن الجهاد في أمة لا إله إلا لله أن يقودها أمام  واحد، هو الذي يبعث بالكتائب ويرسل بالفيالق التي تغزو وتفتح، أما أن ننتكس  هذه الانتكاسة ونجاهد هذا الجهاد فلا عندما نكون أمة هابطة لا نستطيع أن  نجاهد في أي بلد؛ لأننا ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ولا تجمعنا جامعة ولا  تربطنا رابطة، وليس لنا من الآداب والأخلاق ما يوحد كلمتنا أو يؤاخي بيننا،  فنحتاج إلى تربية ربع قرن على الأقل، خمسة وعشرين سنة حتى نعرف قيمة  الجهاد. إخوانكم في الجزائر أربع سنوات أو ثلاث إلى الآن يريقون دماء بعضهم  بعضاً، ويمزقون لحوم بعضهم بعضاً من أجل الجهاد، وإقامة الدولة الإسلامية؟  هل ستقوم؟! أين الذين تقوم عليهم الدولة؟ أين أولئك الأبرار الصادقون  الصالحون أولوا البصائر والنهى الذين يذوبون في ذات الله، الذين يؤثرون على  أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة؟ أمة هائجة تجري وراء الشهوات والأطماع هل  يمكنها أن تتلاءم وتنحني بين يدي الله فتعطيه القلب والوجه حتى يسودها شرع  الله؟ واحسرتاه! ولكن ماذا يجدي البكاء والتأوه، من الآمر بهذا الأمر:   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل عمران:103]  إنه الله.                                                                      

 معنى قوله تعالى: (واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداءً فألف بين قلوبكم)                                                                                                    
                                وآخر أمر:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ  كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ  [آل عمران:103]،  المسلمون في الهند قبل دخول الإسلام عليهم كانوا أعداء لبعضهم البعض،  المسلمون في الشام، في إفريقيا، في أي مكان قبل وجود الإسلام ما كانوا على  المودة والإخاء، بل كانوا على الفرقة والبلاء، وبخاصة أهل المدينة -الأوس  والخزرج- فقد دارت رحى الحرب بينهم أربعين سنة، وذلك بين قبيلتين من أصل  واحد أيضاً، ولكنه الجهل والكفر والعمى والضلال، فجمع الله بين قلوبهم  بصورة عجيبة بالإسلام                                                                      

 امتنان الله على رسوله بأن ألف بين قلوب المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                واسمع قول الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:   لَوْ أَنفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِهِمْ  [الأنفال:63]، فلو تأتي الآن دولة كبيرة كأمريكا، وتأتي  بباخرة كلها دينار أمريكاني أو دولار وتقول للجزائريين: تحابوا، تعاونوا،  تلاقوا، تعانقوا، خذ شيكاً بمليار، خذ شيكاً بكذا، فهل تزول الأحقاد والإحن  والبغضاء والفتن؟ والله ما تزول، يأخذون المليارات، ويأخذون في الإسراف  فيها والفساد والشر، فلا ننفع.  لَوْ أَنفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ  [الأنفال:63]، ما معنى:  مَا فِي  الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [الأنفال:63]؟ من الأموال؟ لا تفهم أن المال يوحد بين  الناس، بل والله إنه يزيد الفتنة،  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ   [الأنفال:63]، ألف الله بينهم بهذا النور القرآني، بمعرفة الله ومعرفة  محابه ومساخطه، ومعرفة ما عنده لأوليائه وما لديه لأعدائه. هذه هي المعرفة  التي ألفت القلوب ووحدت بينها، ألف الله بينهم أن هداهم للإيمان، وأن جمعهم  حول رسوله الكريم، يزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وفترة من الزمن وإذا هم  على قلب رجل واحد.وإن قلت: هذه القضية تتعلق بالأوس والخزرج أو بالأنصار  والمهاجرين، ونحن بيننا وبينهم قرون، فكيف يذكرنا الله بها؟ فأقول لك: أما  سمعت الله يقول:  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [إبراهيم:6]؟  يذكرهم بأن أنجاهم من آل فرعون، فكم بينهم من الزمن؟ ثلاثة آلاف سنة. ويقول  ليهود المدينة: اذكروا هذه النعمة، فلا يقولون: أوه هذه بعيدة؛ لأن تلك  الوحدة وذلك التآلف والحب هو الذي نقل إلينا هذا النور والإسلام فعشنا  عليه.  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً  فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا  [آل  عمران:103]، كانت القبائل العربية تتقاتل، والقبائل في كل بلاد العالم قبل  الإسلام تتقاتل.                                                                      

 وجوب شكر نعم الله علينا                                                                                                    
                                وهنا معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نذكر النعم فلا ننساها،  فهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا وضع بين يديه طعام، لا بقلاوة  ولا رز بخاري ولا مصلي ولا.. ولا..، بل طعامه من تمر أو غيره لا يقول: ما  هو؟ وما هذا؟ بل يأكل قرص عيش، أو كسرة خبز ثم يقول: ( الحمد لله الذي  أطعمني هذا الطعام ورزقنيه من غير حول مني ولا قوة )، فالحمد لله رأس  الشكر، فاحفظوا هذا يا عباد الله، فمن لم يحمد الله ما شكره. ثم تأتي السنة  الأخرى وهي: ما رفع طعام الرسول أو مائدته أو صحفته من بين يديه إلا وقال:  ( الحمد لله -لا تستعجلوا- حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه غير مكفي ولا  مودع ولا مستغنىً عنه ربنا ) فالصحابي يقول: ما رفع رسول الله صحفة أو  مائدة إلا قال هذا اللفظ حتى مات، فكيف حالكم أنتم؟ هل تقولون هذا؟ إذا  أردت أن تركب سيارتك والمفتاح بيدك ماذا تقول؟ هل تشكر الله؟ أليست هذه  السيارة نعمة؟ والله لنعمة، إنها تسير بنا في الطرقات، وتقطع المسافات التي  كنا نقطعها في الأيام في ساعات، والدابة التي تدب على الأرض، سواء كانت  حماراً أو بغلة أو فرساً أو جملاً ماذا علَّمنا الله تعالى عند ركوبها؟  ماذا قال؟ قال:  سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ  مُقْرِنِينَ   *  وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا لَمُنقَلِبُونَ  [الزخرف:13-14]،  فارفع رجلك يا عبد الله وضعها على جانب السيارة وقل: الحمد لله الذي سخر  لي هذا وما كنت له مقرناً. والسفينة علمنا إذا ركبناها أن نقول: باسم الله  مجراها ومرساها. أما الطائرة فلا تسأل، وطائراتكم أيها المسلمون -باستثناء  هذه الأمة الطاهرة أو الحكومة الإسلامية- تباع فيها أنواع الخمور، تباع في  السماء! ولا يذكر اسم الله، ولا يقال فيها: الله أكبر، فأين شكر الله على  هذه النعم؟ إذاً: الشاهد عندنا: اذكر النعمة تشكرها، أما أن تنساها والله  ما تشكر، فنحن مأمورون بذكر النعمة أو بشكرها؟ بذكرها؛ لأننا إذا ذكرناها  شكرناها، لو قال: اشكروا، لا نستطيع ونحن لا نعرف النعمة ولا نذكرها،  فأولاً: اذكروا النعمة؛ لأنك إذا ذكرتها شكرت الله، فإذا مشيت فاذكر قدميك  وساقيك ورجليك، وأخوك يمشي على عصا، فهلا قلت: الحمد لله؟ وإذا مشيت وترى  أخاً أعمى بين يديك أو ضعيف البصر وأنت تبصر، فهلا قلت: آه! هذه نعمة، أذكر  الله وأشكره عليها. في جيبك ريال وعشرة وعشرون، وآخر ليس في جيبه ريال ولا  قرش واحد، فهلا قلت: الحمد لله والشكر له. كذلك تجلس على مائدة فتأكل ما  شاء الله من الأطعمة، فتذكر أن أناساً بجوارك وفي بلدك وغير بلدك ما وجدوا  هذا الطعام، فهلا قلت: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله. ولنذكر حادثة حتى  نعمل بما نعلم والشكر لله، فإذا تعلمنا المسألة والله من جريدة وما هي من  كتاب، ما نستطيع إلا أن نعمل بها!كنا بمدينة بريدة في رحلة للدعوة أو  محاضرة، واستدعانا أستاذ من أساتذة البلاد للغداء، فوضع السفرة والغداء،  وله شيخ أكبر مني، فلما وضعت السفرة وأقبلنا عليها نأكل وذاك الشيخ يقول:  الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، ينظر في تلك النعم من الرز  واللحم ويقول: الحمد لله، والله حتى فرغنا وهو يقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله،  وإن شاء الله تنتقل إليكم. ومضت سنتان أو ثلاث وحدثت بها في هذا المسجد  وانتشرت، وجمعني الله بآخر في الرياض، كذلك ما إن وضعت السفرة وأخذ الأكلة  يأكلون إلا وهو يقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله. إذاً: ذكر النعمة  يا أبنائي يحملك على شكرها، وأما أن تتجاهل النعمة وتغمض عينيك عنها ولا  تلتفت إليها، فلا يمكن أن تشكر الله عليها، بل اذكر تشكر. ولا تسألني عن  نعمة الشكر، فالشكر قيد النعم، إذا النعمة حاصلة فقيدها الذي تقيدها به هو  شكر الله، وهو أيضاً يجلب النعم ويأتي بها، فإن فقد عبد الله الشكر خرجت  النعم من بين يديه، ولا يطمع في أن يحصل على مثلها، واقرءوا قول الله  تعالى:  لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ  [إبراهيم:7] هذه فيها معنى: وعزتي وجلالي   لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ  [إبراهيم:7]  فماذا؟  إِنَّ عَذَابِي  [إبراهيم:7] ما قال: ولئن كفرتم لأسلبنها أو  لأحرمنكم منها، فهذه العبارة لا تؤدي الغرض، لكن التي تؤدي  إِنَّ عَذَابِي  لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7]، ونعوذ بالله من السلب بعد العطاء، يمشي في صحة  فيصبح مشلولاً، يمشي في رغد من العيش فيصبح فقيراً ، يصبح في أمن وإذا به  في مخاوف، فهذا ألوان العذاب  إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7]،  فاذكروا معاشر الأبناء هذا، ولا تنسوا نعم الله، فإنها أداة الشكر، اللهم  اجعلنا وإياكم من الشاكرين. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (41) 
الحلقة (182)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (46) 


إن طاعة كثير من علماء اليهود والنصارى بالأخذ بنصائحهم وتوجيهاتهم وما  يشيرون به على المسلم تودي به إلى الكفر، شعر بذلك أم لم يشعر، فلذا وجب  الحذر كل الحذر منهم، وإنما يعصم المسلم من مثل ذلك التمسك بكتاب الله  سبحانه وتعالى، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن تمسك بهما لم يضل، وعن  سبيل الهداية لم يزل.                     

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من  عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الموعود، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع  سورة آل عمران، وما زلنا مع النداءين الكريمين أتلوهما وتأملوا ما جاء  فيهما، وقد عرفتم الكثير ولا ينقصكم إلا أن تتذكروا ما علمتم، ثم ندرس  الآيات دراسة في الكتاب -أي: التفسير- إذ لو درسناها بدون قراءة لما جاء  فيها في التفسير، وتلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *   وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ  [آل عمران:100-103].                                 

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                هذه الآيات شرحها في هذا التفسير، فلنستمع ولنتأمل، قال  الشارح غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [ بعد أن وبخ الله  تعالى اليهود على خداعهم ومكرهم وتضليلهم للمؤمنين، وتوعدهم على ذلك، نادى  المؤمنين محذراً إياهم من الوقوع في شباك المضللين من اليهود، فقال تعالى:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:100]، وذلك أن نفراً من الأوس والخزرج ] والأوس والخزرج سكان هذه  المدينة، وقد كان يقال لها: يثرب، وهم من قبائل اليمن، وذلك لما تحطم السد  وشرد أهل البلاد نزح من نزح إلى الشام، ومن نزح نزح في طريقه، فبقي الأوس  والخزرج هنا، وبعد أن طلعت الشمس المحمدية فيهم سماهم الله بالأنصار، إذ  نصروا دين الله ورسوله والمؤمنين. قال: [ وذلك أن نفراً ] سبعة أنفار أو  ثمانية [ من الأوس والخزرج كانوا جالسين في مجلس ] من مجالسهم في مدينتهم [  يسودهم الود والتصافي ] أي: جالسين يسودهم الود والتصافي والحب [ وذلك  ببركة الإسلام الذي هداهم الله تعالى إليه، فمر بهم شاس بن قيس اليهودي ]  عليه لعائن الله، فلما رآهم صامتين مبتسمين هادئين ساكنين مسرورين اغتاظ،  وما طابت له الحياة [ فآلمه ذلك التصافي والتحابب، وأحزنه بعد أن كان  اليهود يعيشون في منجاة -بعيدة - من الخوف من جيرانهم الأوس والخزرج؛ لما  كان بينهم من الدمار والخراب ] أي: من الحروب، فقد دامت حرب أخيرة بينهم في  الجاهلية أربعين سنة، واليهود ينعمون ويضحكون، أعداؤهم يتقاتلون وهم في  راحة. قال: [ فأمر شاس شاباً ] من شبيبة المدينة [ أن يذكرهم بيوم بعاث ].  أرأيتم الإعلام اليهودي؟ إن اليهود اليوم أخبث من اليهود الذين مضوا لما  علمتم أن الدنيا ما تنتهي حتى تشيخ البشرية فيزول ذلك الكمال البشري شيئاً  فشيئاً، كنشأة الإنسان، ينشأ ذكياً طاهراً نقياً أربعة عشر سنة أو خمسة عشر  ثم بعدها يشب، ويبدأ الطيش والمكر وكذا.. وإذا عرج على الستين أخذ يهبط  حتى يخرف، فالدنيا هكذا، الكمال الذي كان في العرب لا يوجد الآن في خريجي  كليات المشركين في أوروبا وغيرها.والشاهد عندنا -وهي لطيفة-: ما يمضي عام  إلا والذي بعده شر منه، وعلة ذلك أن البشرية تكبر وتشيخ شيئاً فشيئاً،  فتصبح تعبث بالحياة.قال: [ فأمر شاس شاباً أن يذكرهم بيوم بعاث، فذكروه  وتناشدوا الشعر، فثارت الحمية القبلية بينهم، فتسابوا وتشاتموا حتى هموا  بالقتال ] عرفتم ما فعل شاس؟ جاء بشاب مغرور لا يدري، فقال له: ذكرهم بأيام  بعاث، فذكرهم فأخذوا يتناشدون الشعر كما كانوا، ويشتم بعضهم بعضاً حتى  هموا بالقتال. قال: [ فأتاهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ذهب من ذهب إليه  وقال: تعال، الأنصار كادوا يقتتلون [ فأتاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وذكرهم بالله تعالى وبمقامه بينهم ] أي: بمقام الرسول بينهم ووجوده فيهم [  فهدءوا، وذهب الشر ونزلت هذه الآيات:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، فحذَّرهم من مكر أهل المكر  من اليهود والنصارى، وأنكر عليهم ما حدث منهم، حاملاً لهم على التعجب من  حالهم لو كفروا بعد إيمانهم؛ فقال عز وجل:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:101] صباح مساء،  في الصلوات وغيرها،  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ [آل عمران:101] هادياً ومبشراً  ونذيراً، وأرشدهم إلى الاعتصام بدين الله. وبشر المعتصمين بالهداية إلى  طريق السعادة والكمال، فقال:  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ [آل عمران:101]  أي: بكتابه وسنة نبيه،  فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ [آل  عمران:101]، ثم كرر تعالى نداءه لهم بعنوان الإيمان تذكيراً لهم به، وأمرهم  بأن يبذلوا وسعهم في تقوى الله عز وجل، وذلك بطاعته كامل الطاعة، بامتثال  أمره واجتناب نهيه، حاضاً لهم على الثبات على دين الله حتى يموتوا عليه،  فلا يبدلوا ولا يغيروا، فقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:102]، وأمرهم بالتمسك بالإسلام عقيدة وشريعة، ونهاهم عن التفرق  والاختلاف، وأرشدهم إلى ذكر نعمته تعالى عليهم بالألفة والمحبة التي كانت  ثمرة هدايتهم للإيمان والإسلام، بعد أن كانوا أعداء متناحرين مختلفين، فألف  بين قلوبهم فأصبحوا بها إخواناً متحابين متعاونين، كما كانوا قبل نعمة  الهداية إلى الإيمان على شفا جهنم، لو مات أحدهم يومئذ لوقع فيها خالداً  أبداً، وكما أنعم عليهم وأنقذهم من النار، ما زال يبين لهم الآيات الدالة  على طريق الهداية الداعية إليه؛ ليثبتهم على الهداية ويكملهم فيها، فقال  تعالى:  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً  فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا  وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ [آل  عمران:103] ] هذا شرحٌ لتلك الآيات، فهيا نضع أيدينا على ثمارها، وعلى  نتائجها وعبرها علَّنا ننتفع بذلك.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الشارح: [ هداية الآيات: ] ولكل آية هداية تهدي المؤمن إلى رضوان الله وجواره الكريم[من هداية الآيات: ]                                                                      

** أولاً: أن طاعة علماء اليهود والنصارى يؤدي بالمسلم إلى الكفر                                                                                                   * *
                                [ أولاً: أن طاعة كثير من علماء اليهود والنصارى بالأخذ  بنصائحهم وتوجيهاتهم وما يشيرون به على المسلم تؤدي بالمسلم إلى الكفر، شعر  بذلك أم لم يشعر، فلذا وجب الحذر كل الحذر منهم ]، وبينا هذا بياناً  شافياً، وسمعتموه في إذاعة القرآن، فانتبهوا، إذ إن طاعة كثير من اليهود  -لا كل اليهود- والنصارى والأخذ بنصائحهم التي يقدمونها لنا وبتوجيهاتهم  السياسية والمالية والعلمية والاجتماعية والديمقراطية وما يشيرون به على  المسلم، افعل كذا، لا تفعل كذا، يؤدي بالمسلم إلى الكفر، شعر بذلك أم لم  يشعر، فلذا وجب الحذر كل الحذر منهم.وقد بلغني اليوم من أحد الناس: أن  امرأة مصرية زوجها ملحد علماني فرفعت أمرها إلى المحكمة وطالبت بالطلاق  لأنه كافر، فطلقها القاضي، فأذاع اليهود من إذاعة لندن فقالوا: إن المصريين  تأخروا بهذا الحكم خمسين سنة إلى الوراء! كيف تُطلِّق المرأة عن زوجها  لأنه علماني، أو لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر؟! تبجحت إذاعة لندن  بهذا.والشاهد عندنا: قولوا: صدق الله العظيم، أقول على علم: إن الكثيرين  ممن يسوسون العالم الإسلامي من وزراء وخبراء وفنيين ومسئولين، كثيرون منهم  لما كانوا يدرسون هذه العلوم المادية في روسيا وبريطانيا وألمانيا وفرنسا،  تخرجوا وقد سمموهم وأفسدوا قلوبهم، ومن قال: لمَ؟ ما الدليل؟ أقول: الدليل:  أنهم مصرون على الباطل، وتطبيق الهوى، والإعراض عن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله،  ولو كانوا أحياء بإيمانهم بصراء لا يثبتون على هذا، لا بد وأن يطالبوا  بالإسلام وتطبيق شريعته، لكنهم كالمسحورين. أو ما فهمتم هذه اللغة؟ أنت  تجلس بين يدي كافر يربيك عشرين سنة حتى تأخذ الدكتوراه، عشر سنوات وأنت  تسمع منه وتتلقى منه وهو كافر، أما ينتقل كفره إليك؟ هل أنت معصوم؟ شاب  يجلس في مجلس فاسد سبعة أيام أربعة أيام فيقلبوه إلى خبيث منتن، فكيف بالذي  نضعه بين أيدي مربين علماء مسيح ويهود ونصارى يتعلم منهم؟! ما يسلم إلا أن  يشاء الله، وهذا كلام الله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:100-101].  من أين يأتي الكفر؟ يا للعجب  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]، وهذا قد بيناه مئات المرات،  لكن صوتنا هذا لا يسمع. هل يمكن أن اليهود سحرونا؟! نقول: ينبغي إذا أردنا  أن نبتعث بعثة من أبنائنا أن نبعث معهم عالَمين، وأن نسكنهم في منزل واحد،  وأن يكون في المنزل مسجداً، فإذا خرجوا من المدرسة يأتون إلى تلك القاعة  النورانية، فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ويعبدون الله عز وجل، فيعودون أطهر  مما كانوا؛ لأنهم حبسوا كذا سنة في بيت الله يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، أما أن  نبعث بهم وهم شبان، حمقى، طائشين، هائجين، شهواتهم عارمة، نبعث بهم  يدرسون، من يسلم منهم من الزنا والعهر؟ ومن يسلم منهم من الباطل؟ ومن ومن؟  إلا أن يشاء الله.في بلادنا هذه المكرمة السعيدة بدولة الإسلام، يأتون ولكن  ما يُفصحون، لا بد وأن يصلي ويقول: لا إله إلا الله، لكن بلاد حرة أخرى  يسب فيها الله والرسول ويسخر منك، فهل فهمتم هذه أم لا؟ لمَ لا تبلغونها؟  والمحنة أيضاً: أنهم يبعثون بناتهم وفتياتهم يتعلمن في سويسرا وفرنسا  وإيطاليا وأسبانيا! كيف يعدن هؤلاء؟ عواهر مائة في المائة، ومن أجل ماذا؟  ومن شرع لنا تعليم بناتنا الكفر والباطل؟ إنهم اليهود والنصارى، الذين  يقولون: حتى لا تبقى المرأة ميتة في البيت، ميتة في البيت! تعال نبين لك  حياتها في البيت، فأنت الميت وأمك وامرأتك، المرأة في بيتها تعبد الله  أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، فهي تذكره دائماً، فهل هذه ميتة؟! إنها تربي البنين  والبنات وتخرجهم صالحات، وتقوم بشئون زوجها، وتسعده في فراشه وفي طعامها  وشرابها، كل هذا العمل لا تأتي به فرنسا كلها، قولوا: مسجونة في البيت!  ونحن نمد أعناقنا لأننا جهالاً لا نعرف شيئاً، ماذا أنتج لهم تعليم بناتهم  في الضلال والزندقة والباطل؟ هل لهم أن يدلونا؟ والشاهد عندنا: قول الله  تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101]، والحال أنكم  تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]؟ هذه هي  المناعة، هذه هي الحصانة، أما أن نبعدهم عن الكتاب والسنة بالمرة ونطرحهم  ونضعهم بين أيدي مربين كفرة، ونقول: يؤمنون، فهذا ليس بمعقول، بل إنهم  يكفرون، فبلغوا هذا للمسلمين.                                                                      

** ثانياً: أن العصمة في التمسك بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                                [ ثانياً: العصمة] كل العصمة [ في التمسك بكتاب الله وسنة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن تمسك بهما لم يضل ] ولن يضل، وأخذنا هذا  المعنى من قول الله تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101]، فأيما  أسرة أو قرية أو أمة أو جيل من الناس يعيشون على كتاب الله وسنة الرسول،  فلا يضلون ولا يكفرون ولا يفسقون -ووالله ما كان- بل مستحيل، فإنها سنن  الله التي لا تتبدل، فالطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والحديد يقطع، والنار  تحرق. فلماذا لم تتوقف هذه السنن؟ هل أصبحنا في وقت الماء لا يروي أبداً؟  هل تشرب برميل ماء فلا تروى؟! هل أصبحت النار لا تحرق؟ هل هذه السنة  تبدلت؟! لا. إذاً: الأخذ بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله من سنن الله أن صاحبهما لن  يزيغ ولن يكفر ولن يهلك أبداً.                                                                      

** ثالثاً: الأخذ بالإسلام جملة والتمسك به عقيدة وشريعة أمان من الزيغ والضلال                                                                                                   * *
                                [ ثالثاً: الأخذ بالإسلام جملة والتمسك به عقيدة وشريعة  أمان من الزيغ والضلال، وأخيراً من الهلاك والخسران ] في الدنيا والآخرة،  فلا زيغ في القلب ولا ضلال في الحياة، ولا هلاك في الدنيا والآخرة، ولا  خسران للذين تمسكوا بالإسلام. والبرهان على هذا: ما زلنا نقول: أنت في بيتك  تمسِّك بالكتاب والسنة، وانظر هل تزيغ أو تهلك؟ هل تخسر؟ والله ما كان،  سواء أسرة أو قرية، وقد بينا غير ما مرة: القرون الثلاثة الذهبية، هل  اكتحلت عين الوجود بمثلها؟ والله ما كان، وعرف هذا الأعداء، فهم يشوهون  ويزيدون وينقصون كالكلاب يلهثون، ولكن مستحيل أن يوجد جيل أو أمة تبلغ ذلك  المستوى الذي بلغته تلك القرون الذهبية من الصحابة وأولادهم وأحفادهم، إنه  الكمال المطلق في عقولهم، في آدابهم، في سلوكهم، في حياتهم كلها. سبب ذلك  ماذا؟ تعاليم سقراط؟ الفلسفة الكاذبة؟ التاريخ الهائج؟ إذاً ماذا؟ ما هو  إلا قال الله وقال رسوله، التمسك بالكتاب والسنة عقيدة وخلقاً وآداباً  وشرائع وأحكاماً وقوانين. وقلنا لهم: تعالوا نريكم بأعينكم يا حسدة، لما  هبط العالم الإسلامي إلى الأرض أين كان؟ كان في السماء، هبط فوضع الغرب  قدميه أو أقدامه على العالم الإسلامي، ممالك الهند حكمتها شركة تجارية  بريطانية، أُسود المغرب وأبطاله شمال إفريقيا كان يضرب بهم المثل، وضعت  فرنسا أقدامها على رقابهم وبالت عليهم. الشرق الأنور الأوسط كله يرزح تحت  وطأة بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا. فكيف هذا؟ ما السبب يا فلاسفة، يا علماء  الاجتماع، يا علماء النفس؟ دلونا؟ والله ما يعرفون، هبطوا لأنهم احتالوا  عليهم منذ قرون، أبعدوهم عن القرآن إي والله، حوَّلوا القرآن ليُقرأ في  المقابر والمآتم، ليُقرأ على الموتى فقط، ويحك! أن تقول: قال الله، اسكت،  كيف تقول بدون علم: قال الله؟! والسنة تُقرأ للبركة، ففقدوا مصدر الحياة  فماتوا، انتشر الشرك، وعمَّ علماء أزهريين بعمائمهم وهم يركعون ويسجدون على  القبور! لا إله إلا الله! قرون فقدوا العقيدة، فقدوا النور، فقدوا  الهداية، وأصبح في القرية خمس طرق، الآن مصر المعزية بها سبعون طريقة، وإن  كان خفت صوتها لكن ما زالت أصولها سبعين طريقة، من التجانية إلى القادرية  إلى.. إلى..، لا إله إلا الله! المذاهب مفرقة، الطرق.. و.. وبالتالي سلط  الله علينا الغرب فحكمونا، وشاء الله عز وجل أن يريهم آية من آياته، ومع  هذا عموا وصموا، لا إله إلا الله! ففجأة طلعت شمس الإسلام من جديد، قالوا:  عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود احتل الرياض وأعلن عن دولة القرآن! كيف  هذا؟! قالوا: نعم، زحف من بلد إلى بلد، ووصل إلى المدينة فحاربوه وقتلوا  رجاله، ثم انتقل إلى مكة وجلس عبد العزيز على كرسي الملك.لطيفة ذكرها الشيخ  رشيد رضا في تفسير المنار فقال: زرت الملك عبد العزيز وهو في قصر  المعابدة، وقصر المعابدة كان لدولة الأشراف، قال: فلما دنوت تلوت آية من  سورة يونس، وهي قوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُوا  [يونس:13] الله أكبر! لما ظلموا أو لا؟   وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُوا  وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   *  ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ  خَلائِفَ فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لِنَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ   [يونس:13-14] قال: وإذا عبد العزيز يغلبه البكاء والنشيج، فأين أنت نازل يا  عبد العزيز ؟ في قصر المعابدة تبع الأشراف، من أجلسك هناك؟ من ملَّكك؟  أليس الله؟ لمَ؟ ليبتليك،  لِنَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ  [يونس:14]. ونحن  صبية في الكُتّاب نتعلم القرآن لنقرأه على الموتى فقط، حتى أمي رحمة الله  عليها -وهي من الصالحات إن شاء الله- قالت: يا رب! أسألك أن تجعل ولدي إما  طالب قرآن وإما جزار. لماذا؟ لأن اللحم عندنا من العام إلى العام، أو كل  ستة أشهر مرة، وسلوا أجدادكم، الجزار لا بد أن يأتي باللحم وبالكرشة وبكذا،  أو طالب قرآن يقرأ على الموتى ويأتيها بقطعة اللحم يلفها في منديله ويأتي  بها، رحمة الله عليها. إذاً: هذا الشيخ يعلمنا القرآن ونحن صبية، فقال:  الآن السلطان عبد العزيز في مكة ومر رجل معه كيس في الشارع فيه دقيق، ومسه  آخر بأصبعه -هذا الرجل- فبلغ السلطان أن هذا الرجل أراد أن يسرق أو كذا،  فقام فقطع له أصبعه -وهذه مبالغة- قطع أصبعه لأنه مسَّ كيساً ليس له، وليس  له ذلك، وبالتالي ساد الأمن في هذه الديار، وما عرفته والله إلا أيام  الخلفاء الراشدين والقرون المفضلة. أمن حارت به الدنيا، لا يوجد في أوروبا  ولا في أي مكان، ما عنده تلفوناً ولا رشاشاً ولا طيارة ولا..، يخرج المؤمن  من المدينة إلى حائل، إلى الأحساء، إلى أبها، إلى الرياض لا يخاف إلا الله،  فلا إله إلا الله! أمن وطهر، فقد انتهت الجريمة، فلا خلاعة ولا زنا ولا  فجور ولا.. ولا..، وما شذ فلا قيمة له، إذ قد شُذَّ حتى على عهد الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ونحن منذ ثلاث وأربعين سنة قلت لكم: كنا ننزل في بيت بلا  أبواب أبداً، ودكاكين الذهب والله ما هي إلا خرق تلقى عليها، ويذهب صاحب  الذهب إلى بيته يقيل ويتغدى وينام ثم يأتي! سحر هذا أم ماذا؟ كيف تحقق هذا؟  إذاً: أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف. هذه هي النعمة. والشاهد عندنا: العرب  والمسلمون يقولون: هؤلاء وهابيون، خوامس! وقد جاءني - وأنا طفل- أحد  الصالحين من تلامذة العقبي في العاصمة بالأصول الثلاثة، وقد طبعت في  الجزائر لأن دعوة الإصلاح منتشرة على عهد العقبي ، فأعطيت الكتاب لشيخي  الذي يعلمنا القرآن، وكان ذكياً وفطناً، فتصفح الكتاب وهو على المنصة أو  الدكة، ثم قال لي: يا أبا بكر ! هذا الكتاب طيب، ولكن قالوا: مؤلفه خامسي،  مذهب خامسي! وأخذ العالم الإسلامي ينهش ويعض ويكسر ويحطم، لا يريد هذا  النور أن يبقى أبداً، لكن الله قهرهم.وجاء دور الاستقلال، وهنا قلت: إن  القوم عموا وصموا - فجاء دور الاستقلال- فأول قطر استقل -اسمعوا يا أحداث-  هو انسحاب فرنسا من سوريا ولبنان، فكان المفروض والواجب القرآني الإسلامي  الإيماني بمجرد ما خرجت فرنسا أن يبعثوا وفداً إلى السلطان عبد العزيز،  وكان يومها هو هو، ويقولون: استقل هذا الإقليم عن دولة الكفر فلينضم إلى  دولة القرآن.  افهموا أن الشيخ يتكلم معكم ولا يعتبر ساسة الدنيا ساسة، بل  هم جهلة يعيشون في الظلام، وأعود فأقول: كان المفروض أن يأتوا إلى عبد  العزيز ويقولون له:يا سلطان عبد العزيز! استقل هذا الإقليم، ابعث لنا قضاة  يطبقون شريعة الله، يحكموننا بالإسلام، وابعث خليفة لك يضيء هذا القطر  وينضم إلى المملكة، وتطبق شريعة الله في دمشق وفي بيروت وفي تلك البلاد كما  هي في المدينة والرياض والأحساء وحائل وتبوك. يسعدون أو لا؟ أو ما تعرفون؟  والله لو فعلوا لسعدوا في الدنيا والآخرة. ثم فجأة استقل العراق عن  بريطانيا، فلو قالوا: يا سلطان عبد العزيز! ابعث قضاة، كنا نُحْكَم بالهوى،  وابعث والياً عاماً يخلفك في تلك الديار، وهكذا استقل الأردن، استقلت مصر،  استقلت كذا.. خمسة وثلاثون سنة والخلافة قائمة، أمة الإسلام أمة واحدة.  لمَ ما فعلوا هذا؟ كل إقليم يستقل ماذا يصنع؟ الجمهورية، الديمقراطية،  الوطنية، كذا.. مضى هذا من أجل أن يذوق المسلمون الذل والهون والدون  والشقاء والخسران في الدنيا قبل الآخرة. أليس هو هذا أيها المسلمون؟ أين  ثمار الاستقلال ونتائجه؟! فهل عرفنا الآن أو لا؟ قال تعالى:  وَاعْتَصِمُوا  بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا  [آل عمران:103]، فما حبل الله سوى دينه وكتابه  وهدي رسوله  وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ  [آل عمران:101] لن يضل ولن يشقى أبداً. إذاً الهداية الثالثة:  [ الأخذ بالإسلام جملة والتمسك به عقيدة وشريعة أمان من الزيغ والضلال،  وأخيراً من الهلاك والخسران ] والله الذي لا إله غيره! لو أن دولة في  أوروبا تسلم غداً بلجيكا أو بريطانيا أو هولندا أو أي دولة، وتقيم الدولة  كما أقامها عبد العزيز، للاحت في آفاق أوروبا أنوار لا حد لها، ولدخل الناس  في دين الله أفواجاً، آيات الله، لكن اليهود والنصارى لا يريدون هذا،  فهاهم الآن في البوسنة والهرسك فقط ما هم بالمسلمين، فقط قالوا: مسلمون،  وإلا لا شريعة ولا ولا ولا، وأوروبا في كرب وهمّ وحيرة، يعقدون مؤتمرات في  الداخل والخارج من جهة أن هؤلاء مظلومين، ومن جهة أنهم يريدون الإسلام، وهم  في فتنة، فكيف لو أسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله؟! أربعة وعشرون ساعة فقط  ويهتز العالم بأسره.وكيف نسلم يا شيخ؟ بينا الطريق، فليس فيه كلفة، فقط  معاشر المسلمين! من الليلة يجب أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا بنسائنا وأطفالنا  ورجالنا، نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، ونبكي بين أيدي ربنا؛ فإنه سوف يعزنا  ويرفعنا. فهل هذا يكلف شيئاً؟ ما إن تقبل الأمة على ربها، وتجتمع في بيوته  يقودها نور الله -الكتاب والسنة- حتى تنتهي الخلافات، وينتهى الباطل والشر  والخداع والتكالب على الدنيا والعبث والسخرية والفجور، كل هذا يمحى، سنة  الله لا تتبدل، وتعود أمة الإسلام من جديد، بالحجارة تهدم كل سور من أسوار  الكفر، بل ما يتركها الله للحجارة، وإنما يفتح عليها أنواعاً من السلاح ما  عرفته أوروبا؛ لأن الله معها.معاشر المستمعين! هذا كلام اليهود والنصارى  على علم به وعلى يقين، والمسلمون ولا واحد في المائة يعرف هذا ويسمع به،  أما هم فيعرفونه يقيناً على علم.                                                                      

** رابعاً: وجوب التمسك بالدين الإسلامي وحرمة الفرقة والاختلاف فيه                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ رابعاً: وجوب التمسك بشدة بالدين الإسلامي، وحرمة  الفرقة والاختلاف فيه ] فلا مذهبية ولا طرقية ولا وطنية ولا.. ولا..، وإنما  مسلم، وهذا شأن المسلم، لكن ما يريد الأعداء ذلك، فقد قسمونا مذاهب  وطرقاً، قسمونا دياراً ووطنيات، فهل في الإسلام وطنية؟ وطن الإسلام الأرض  كلها، ليس فلسطين فقط، أوروبا كاملة يجب أن تكون للمسلمين، أمريكا وكل ما  فيها، ما هي قضية طين وتراب، وإنما يجب أن يُعبد الله في الأرض ولا يعبد  غيره، لكن الوطنية درسناها في كتب السياسة.                                                                      

** خامساً: وجوب ذكر النعم لأجل شكرها                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ خامساً: وجوب ذكر النعم لأجل شكر الله تعالى عليها ]  بمَ يشكر الله؟ بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، بعد الحمد لله الطاعة لله ورسوله، وهي  شكر النعمة. هل أمر تعالى بهذا؟ أما قال:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [آل عمران:103]؟ لمَ نذكرها يا رب؟ من أجل أن تشكروها، فمن ذكر  شكر، ومن جحد وأنكر كيف له أن يشكر؟! الذي لا يعترف أنك أعطيته سيارتك كيف  يقول: جزاك الله خيراً؟ فإذا اعترف أنك أعطيته سيقول لك: جزاك الله خيراً،  فاذكروا تشكروا، ومن لم يذكر والله ما يشكر.                                                                      

** سادساً: أن القيام على الشرك والمعاصي وقوف على شفير جهنم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ سادساً: القيام] أي: البقاء [ على الشرك والمعاصي  وقوف على شفير جهنم ] القائم الواقف على الشرك في عقيدته، في عبادته، في  أحكامه، القائم على المعاصي، ارتكاب المحرمات، غشيان الذنوب، ترك الواجبات؛  هذا معناه أنه واقف على شفير جهنم. أتعرفون الشفير؟ إنه حافة البئر،  والواقف على حافة البئر يكاد أن يسقط.  ثم قال: [فمن مات على ذلك وقع في  جهنم حتماً بقضاء الله وحكمه ] وقد قال الله: وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا  حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ [آل عمران:103]. أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا وإياكم  بما ندرس ونسمع.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (42) 
الحلقة (183)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (47) 


أمة الإسلام هي خير الأمم، لأنها حملت مهمة تبليغ الدين بعد انتقال نبيها  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرفيق الأعلى، وقد حث الله أفراد هذه الأمة أن  تحمل لواء الدعوة إلى التوحيد، والأمر بالمعروف في أوساطها، والنهي عن  المنكر؛ لأن ذلك هو طريق الفلاح والفوز برضا الله عز وجل ودخول جنته.                     

تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي تليها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل  -القرآن العظيم- رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله،  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا  الموعود، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران، ومع قول  ربنا جل ذكره بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ  أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   *  وَلا  تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  يَوْمَ  تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ  وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ   *  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ  فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا  لِلْعالَمِينَ   * وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل عمران:104-109].                                

 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولتكن منكم)                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  القائل:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ  [آل عمران:104] وصفها كذا وكذا؟  والله لهو الله، إذ هذا كلامه في كتابه أوحاه وأنزله على المصطفى الذي  اصطفاه من كافة الخليقة، واجتباه لهذه الرسالة، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  إذاً: هذا أمر، والأمر مثل: قم، صلِ، انطق، افهم، والآمر إذا كان الله فهل  يُعصى؟! لا يصح العصيان أبداً، لا يصح عصيانه وإلا العصا، إذاً: ولتكن منكم  يا معشر المسلمين، و(اللام) هنا لام الأمر يجب أن تكون منا.  أُمَّةٌ  [آل  عمران:104]، والأمة: العدد الكبير من الرجال الذين أمرهم واحد، معتقدهم  واحد، منهجهم واحد، أملهم واحد، تجمعهم جامعة، فلا يكونون أفراداً متفرقين.                                                                       

 صفة ومهمة: (الأمة) في قوله تعالى: (ولتكن منكم أمة)                                                                                                    
                                 وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ  [آل عمران:104] ما مهمتها؟  ما الذي وصفت به؟ قال تعالى:  يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  [آل عمران:104]،  والخير ضد الشر، الخير ما يحصل به كمال الإنسان وسعادته في الدنيا والآخرة،  وما يحصل به شقاؤه وخسرانه ونقصانه في الدنيا والآخرة فهو شر وليس بخير.                                                                      

 تفسير معنى: (الخير) في قوله تعالى: (يدعون إلى الخير)                                                                                                    
                                 يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  [آل عمران:104] الخير ما يحصل  به الكمال والسعادة للإنسان، وينجو به من الشقاء والنقصان والخسران،  وبالتالي فما هو هذا الخير؟ ألا إنه الإسلام بعقائده وآدابه وأخلاقه  وعباداته وشرائعه وأحكامه، هذا هو الخير الذي يجب أن يكون من المسلمين من  يدعون إليه، يدعون الأبيض والأصفر، الأحمر والأسود، العربي والعجمي من بني  آدم أجمعين. وَلْتَكُنْ  [آل عمران:104]، يجب أن تكن؛ لأن الله أهلَكم  لذلك، وهيأكم له وأعدكم، فبعث فيكم رسوله، وأنزل عليكم كتابه، ورزقكم  الإيمان الصادق به وبما جاء به رسوله، فأنتم متأهلون لهذه المهمة.  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ  [آل عمران:104] أيها المسلمون،  أُمَّةٌ  [آل  عمران:104]، كم عددها؟ لا يقال: لها عدد، إنما المهم أن يوجد بين المسلمين  من يغزو ويفتح ويعلن كلمة التوحيد ويدعو البشرية إليها، هل امتثل المسلمون  هذا؟ إي والله، لو ما امتثلوا هذا ما اجتمعنا هذه الليلة، ولا كان فينا  إسلام ولا مسلمون، ولكن الذين امتثلوا هم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأولادهم وأحفادهم وأحفاد أحفادهم، فهم طيلة ثلاثمائة سنة وهم ينشرون راية  العدل والحق في العالمين، حتى انتهى الإسلام إلى المحيط الأطلنطي، فقال  أحدهم وقد رمى بفرسه في البحر: لو أعلم أن وراء هذا البحر أمة لمشيت إليها.  وشرقوا وانتهوا إلى ما وراء نهر السند أداءً لهذا الواجب، ويعلم الله لقد  قاموا به، فلقد كانت منهم أمة الجهاد والغزو والفتح، لا للدنيا ولا للمال،  ولكن لامتثال أمر الله. وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى  الْخَيْرِ  [آل عمران:104]، ألا وهو الإسلام، فهل وراء الإسلام من خير؟  قولوا! لا، فهيا بنا نتجول في ربوع العالم، نبدأ بالبرازيل وننتقل إلى  كندا، ونترك أمريكا في الوسط، ونشرق ونغرب إلى اليابان، إلى الصين، أي خير  هم فيه وعليه؟! الفجور، الخداع، الكفر، الباطل، المقاطعة، بلاء عظيم! أين  الخير؟ الخير هو الإسلام، فهو نعمة الله، إذ قال تعالى:  الْيَوْمَ  أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ  لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا  [المائدة:3].                                                                      

 واجب العلماء الربانيين في السعي لتوحيد الأمة                                                                                                    
                                الآن هل أمة المسلمين وِجدت من هذه الأمة؟ من هم؟ يجب أن  يكون للمسلمين إمام يؤمهم، قائد يقودهم، هادي يهديهم، مرشد يرشدهم، مصلح  يصلحهم، هذا الإمام يجب أن يعد العدة، وأن يجيش الجيش ويهيئوه ويغزو به  بلاد العالم، هل لاستعمار الأمم واستغلال أموالهم وثرواتهم واستذلالهم  وإهانتهم؟! لا والله، وإنما لإدخالهم في رحمة الله، لتطهيرهم وتصفيتهم  وتزكيتهم، وإعدادهم لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة.بعبارة أقرب: من أجل أن يعرفوا  ربهم وخالقهم، رازقهم ومدبر أمرهم، ثم يعبدوه بما شرع، فتلك العبادة هي  التي تكملهم في آدابهم وأخلاقهم ومعارفهم، وتسعدهم في دنياهم وأخراهم، إذ  ليس للبشرية سوى هذه الأمة، فمن يقوم بهذه الرسالة؟ الكاثوليك عبدة الأهواء  والشهوات، أم الملاحدة، أم المجوس؟ من يحمل هذه الرسالة؟ هل يوجد غير  المسلمين؟! فهيا نطيع ربنا، دلونا على الطريق، جماعات تقول: الحاكمية،  الجهاد، الحكام كفار، الأمة كافرة، وصاحوا وذُبِحوا، وصاحوا وخُنِقوا،  وصاحوا وماتوا ولا شيء، لعلي واهم؟ قم وقل لي: أما رأيت كذا؟ حينئذ نقول:  نستغفر الله ونتوب إليه.هل أقمتم حكماً إسلامياً؟ أطلعت شمس تلك البلاد  وأصبحت تضيء الحياة للناس، وأصبحت مضرب المثل؟ تعالوا وزوروا هذا البلد  وشاهدوا الأنوار، الصفاء والطهر، والأخوة والولاء، العزة والكرامة، انظروا  إلى تحكيم شرع الله! ماذا نصنع؟ هيا دلونا، لو تقوم جماعة من الربانيين  الصادقين أولياء الله الذين إذا رفعوا أكفهم إليه ما ردها خائبة أبداً ولا  صفراً، لو سألوه أن يزيل الجبل لأزاله، لو أقسموا على الله لأبرهم وما  حنثهم، هذه الجماعة الربانية تزور العالم الإسلامي إقليماً بعد آخر، وتقرع  باب كل حكم وحكومة، وتقول: هيا بنا نتعانق، نحيي هذه الأمة بعد موتها،  ويبتدئون من بلد إلى بلد وهم يعركون ويُلَيِّنون و.. و.. وفجأة وإذا بحكام  العالم الإسلامي وعلمائه قد اجتمعوا في هذه الروضة، إذ ما هو صعب الآن،  بالطيارة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة وهم فيها، ما هو كالزمان الأول مستحيل.  فيقولون: بايعناك يا إمام المسلمين، ثم يا علماء! لا تخرجوا من هذه الروضة  حتى تضعوا دستور أمة الإسلام، القرآن والسنة وما عليه فقهاء وعلماء الأمة،  في خلال أربعين يوماً والدستور يطبق من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا بأيدي  القضاة والحكام -الكتاب موجود- أربعون يوماً فقط وأمة الإسلام أمة واحدة،  فإذا قلت لها:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ   [آل عمران:104] وجدتها قائمة، الجيوش العربية الإسلامية أصبحت تقام فيها  الصلاة ويعبد فيها الله، وانتهت الضلالة والخرافة، وانتهى هذا الفسق  والمجون والباطل، ولاحت أنوار الصدق والوفاء، وأصبحت كلمتهم كلمة أولياء  الله، فيغزون ما شاء الله، بل إذا اتجهوا صوب إقليم دخل في رحمة الله،  فماذا ترون؟ أو ما هناك حاجة إلى هذا الدرس يا شيخ! اترك هذا؟! أيجوز هذا؟  نقرأ ونمشي، ألسنا مأمورين؟  وَلْتَكُنْ  [آل عمران:104] من؟  مِنْكُمْ   [آل عمران:104] نقول: لا، نحن غير مؤمنين، تكون من غيرنا، نرضى بهذا؟ نقول:  ما نحن بمؤمنين، اتركنا! لا أبداً، نرضى أن نُحرَّق، نصلب، نقتل وما نرضى  أن نكفر ونتخلى عن إيماننا.  وَلْتَكُنْ  [آل عمران:104] هل الأمر صعب؟ لا،  بل سَهُل الآن، وكما قلت لكم وأعيد القول من فتوحات الرحمن: لو بيننا  ربانيون سالمون، صالحون، صادقون، خمس عشرة عالماً، عشرون، مائة من العالم  الإسلامي، وتتكون لجنة من خيارهم وتقوم بزيارة مسئولي أمة الإسلام وحكامهم،  وتعرض عليهم منهجاً ربانياً لجمع كلمة هذه الأمة، وتوحيد صفها؛ لتنهض  بواجباتها، وتقوم بأداء رسالتها، فلا أظن أنهم يخيبون أبداً؛ لأنهم يعرفون  كيف يعرضون، وأنوار الله تلوح من أفواههم ومن أبصارهم، وفجأة وإذا موعدنا  شهر كذا في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما يخرجون من هذه الروضة  إلا وقد بايعوا إمامهم: أنت إمام المسلمين، ويعودون يطبقون شرع الله، وفجأة  وإذا بالبلاد كلها أنوار؛ لأن الوقت مناسب، والزمان مواتي، لكن قبل وجود  هذه المواصلات كان هذا من أبعد البعيد، كيف تزور هذه البلاد وأنت تحتاج إلى  أربع سنوات وأنت تمشي حتى تصل، بينما الآن يطوفون بالعالم الإسلامي في  ثلاثين يوماً، بل أقل، فأين هؤلاء الأولياء الصالحون؟ ما وِجِدوا بيننا؟!  لمَ؟ لأن آباءهم وأمهاتهم ما رُبُوا في حجور الصالحين، فما تربوا هم في  حجور الصالحين، فكيف يوجدون بهذا الصلاح؟! كيف يحصل هذا؟! ونقول: كيف؟  نقول: ما وجدوا، فأين هؤلاء؟ لو وجِدوا لجمعوا كلمة المسلمين، لوحدوا  صفوفهم، لطهروا قلوب المؤمنين من الشرك والضلالات والخرافات والأوهام  والأطماع والشهوات، لكن إن وجد هذا فقد قلت لكم: قطعاً هذا أمر سهل ويسير  في هذه الظروف.                                                                      

 الطريق الموصل إلى الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                قد تقولون: هذه بعيدة، أنى لنا أن نصل إليها، كيف توجد  هذه؟ ماذا نصنع؟ نعود من حيث بدأنا، وأنا أحلف بالله، وبعض الإخوان  يلومونني لماذا أحلف؟ لا تلوموني، فأنا أحلف اقتداء بربي، واقتداء برسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والحلف من أجل أن تطمئن النفس إلى القول وتقبله،  فمن أراد أن يرحم أناساً يحلف لهم، من أراد أن يصدقوا الخبر يحلف لهم،  والحلف الحرام بسيدي عبد القادر ورسول الله وفاطمة والحسين، فهذا من الشرك  والعياذ بالله، الحلف بالباطل حرام، والحلف بالكذب فسق وفجور، لكن الحلف  على الحق دين الله عز وجل. فأقول: الطريق السهل الميسر الذي نُري الله  تعالى فيه قلوبنا وصدقنا في إيماننا، ورغبتنا في لقائه والسير في الطريق  الموصل إليه، هو أن نأخذ بمبدأ: أن أهل القرية كأهل الحي في بلاد العرب  والعجم على حد سواء، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً يقف دولاب العمل، لا  دكاناً ولا مقهى ولا مطعماً ولا مصنعاً ولا مزرعة ولا.. ولا.. أهل القرية  أهل الحي يتوضئون بسرعة، يلبسون أحسن ثيابهم ويحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم في  صدق إلى بيت ربهم، وهل لربهم بيت خاص؟ إي نعم، المسجد، وإن ضاق وسَّعوه،  وليسوا في حاجة إلى الحديد والإسمنت، يوسعونه بالخشب والحطب، باللبن  والتراب، يجتمعون في بيت ربهم، أذَّن المغرب في الساعة السابعة والربع وإذا  بأهل الحجاز كلهم في بيوت الله، أما الجهة الشرقية فبيننا وبينها نصف  ساعة، والأمة كلها في بيوت الله، فيصلون المغرب والنساء وراء الستائر،  والأطفال النورانيون دونهن، والفحول من أمثالكم أمامهن، ويجلس لهم عالم من  ذاك النوع الرباني، فيدرسون كتاب الله وحكمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقط قال الله وقال رسوله، لا أباضي ولا زيدي ولا نخولي ولا رافضي ولا  مالكي ولا شافعي ولا حنبلي ولا حنفي ولا حزبي ولا وطني، وإنما أمة لا إله  إلا الله، أمرها واحد، يخاطبها رب واحد، يهديها إلى الصراط المستقيم إله  واحد، لا فرق بين عربي ولا عجمي، ولا أبيض ولا أسود، أهل القرية أهل الحي  يتعلمون كتاب الله وحكمة رسوله، ليلة بعد ليلة، وفي عام وعامين تصبح تلك  القرية وكأنها في عهد رسول الله وأصحابه. ما الذي يحصل بالعلم؟ يحصل به  المودة، الإخاء، الحب، الولاء، التعاون، الزهد في أوساخ الدنيا وأوضارها  وشهواتها وأطماعها، يتوفر المال عند الناس فماذا يصنعون به؟ من كان ينفق في  الشهر عشرة آلاف ينفق ألفين ويفيض الزائد، ماذا يصنع به؟ لعلي واهم؟ والله  لكما تقولون، عندما يصبح أهل الحي كأمة واحدة، جسم واحد، ماذا يصنعون  بالمال؟ يفيض عليهم، وتنتهي مظاهر الضعف: الخيانة، الغش، الخداع، الكذب،  الكبر، الحسد، الزنا، اللواط، ال.. ال.. انتهت، مُسِحَت، وهل تُمسح يا شيخ؟  إي نعم، سنة الله التي لا تتبدل، ونضرب المثل دائماً فنقول: أعلم أهل  القرية اليوم في بلاد العرب أو العجم أعلمهم بالله ومحابه ووعده ووعيده  أتقاهم لله، وأقلهم فجوراً، وأقلهم خيانة وكذباً، وأقلهم باطلاً وشراً،  والله العظيم، فهل في من يشك بهذا؟ ومن ثَمَّ ما تكلفنا شيئاً، كل ما في  الأمر أن النتاج يقوى، قلوبنا تتغير، يصبح ما يحصل عليه العامل وينتجه  أضعاف ما كان قبل، فنحن نصلي الصبح ونقبل على الأعمال في البساتين، في  المزارع، في المصانع بصدق وجد، بإخاء ومودة وتعاون، والله لننتج أكثر ما  تنتجه مصانع الشرك والباطل والكفر، لا تقولوا: إذاً نعوِّق الحياة ونقف بها  والناس يتقدمون، والله نصبح في وضعية يفتح الله أبواب العلم والمعرفة،  فننتج ما لا تنتجه دول الكفر، وبهذا نكون قد أطعنا ربنا وامتثلنا أمره في  قوله:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [آل  عمران:104].وهنا قد يقول قائلٌ: أنت فسرت الخير بالإسلام، وهذه الأمة -كما  هو معروف- أمة الجهاد والغزو، كما أنك تقول: لو اجتمعنا في بيوت الله  بنسائنا وأطفالنا نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، فسننتقل من وضعية إلى وضعية أحسن،  ونصبح.. ونصبح.. فكيف ونحن قد تركنا الجهاد؟! الجواب: نحن الآن لسنا في  حاجة إلى أن نغزو، لا بريطانيا ولا إيطاليا، ولا تخوفوهم؛ لأن بلادهم  مفتوحة لنا، فادخل وابن المسجد، وادع إلى الله، ووزع الكتاب والنَشْر ولا  تخف، ولسنا في حاجة إلى أن نرسي سفننا في ميناء كذا لندخل إلى كذا، أبداً،  انتهى هذا، فقط هيا ندعو إلى ربنا، كيف يا شيخ؟لقد بينا وقلنا: لمَ لا  تتكون لجنة عليا، والمسئول عنها رابطة العالم الإسلامي، هذه التي بكينا  وصحنا كذا سنة حتى تكونت، فتكوَّنت الرابطة، وتكوَّنت الجامعة الإسلامية،  وتكون صوت الإسلام أو نداء الإسلام، هذا كله بسبب هذه الدعوة، فهل انتبهتم  أو لا؟ أو نحلف لكم؟ والله العظيم، لو أن عندي الآن الرسالة التي رفعتها  إلى جلالة الملك سعود، لاشتريتها بألفين ريال وهي ما تساوي عشرة قروش، لكن  ضاعت، رفعنا رسالة وطبعتها بالآلة، ورفعناها إلى المسئولين، وكان مفتي  الديار السعودية الشيخ: محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ ، أحد كبار العلماء في  أيام الملك سعود رحمة الله عليه، وقلنا: لابد من القيام بهذا الواجب، أي:  إنشاء جامعة أو معهد لتخريج الدعاة، فأمة الإسلام يأكلها الجهل ويغشيها  ويعميها الضلال والشرك، فمن ينقذها؟ لابد من مصدر لتخريج العلماء أهل  التوحيد والمعرفة لتطهير القلوب والنفوس، فوافق على تكوينها، فكذلك لابد من  جماعة تربط العالم الإسلامي بعضه ببعض، وقد أخذ العالم يستقل إقليماً بعد  إقليم. لا بد من هيئة عليا للعلماء تتكلم باسم العالم الإسلامي فتكونت  الرابطة فكانت صوت الإسلام ولكن النتاج قليل؛ لمعوقات، ولأن القائمين عليها  ما هم من النوع الذي نحلم به من الربانيين والأصفياء، أهل كرامة الله هم  من نوعنا، فلهذا ما خطونا الخطوة الواسعة.الشاهد عندنا: الآن تتكون لجنة  عليا من العالم الإسلامي تضم من كل إقليم -كبير وصغير- عالماً أو عالمين،  وإذا بمجلس العلماء أفراده ينيفون على الثمانين، فكل دولة تبعث عالمين، هذه  اللجنة العليا للإسلام لما تجتمع تكوِّن منها لجنان؛ لجنة إلى أمريكا،  لجنة إلى أوروبا الشرقية، إلى أوروبا الغربية، لجنة إلى اليابان، أخرى إلى  الصين.. إلى بلاد الكفر، وتدرس أوضاع الجاليات الإسلامية، وتتعرف إلى  أعدادهم، وإلى مذاهبهم، وإلى سلوكهم، وإلى حاجاتهم، وبعد أربعين يوماً أو  شهرين تأتي بخريطة، الإقليم الفلاني فيه كذا، الدولة الفلانية فيها  كذا.إذاً: فهيا ننشر الإسلام، وحينئذ يكوِّنون ميزانية سرية خفية حتى لا  نفزع اليهود أو الصليبيين، يسهم فيها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة بقرش؛ لأنها ضريبة  الجهاد،  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ  [آل عمران:104]، يشارك فيها كل  مؤمن، فأهل كل إقليم العلماء الذين منه يتولون الاتصال بالأفراد نساء  ورجالاً يعلمونهم بأنه لا بد من المشاركة في هذه الميزانية في نشر الإسلام  ودعوته في العالم، وفي خلال أربعين يوماً يعرفون أكبر ميزانية في العالم،  فتكرس وتأخذ اللجنة العليا أولاً: تنتقي الكتاب اللائق بتدريسه وتعليمه،  تنتقي العلماء الربانيين الصادقين، وتبعث العالم والكتاب بيده، وتتولى نفقة  المسجد أو المدرسة على حسابها، وفجأة وإذا بتلك الجالية من أمريكا إلى  أوروبا إلى اليابان أمرهم واحد؛ لأن مصدر النفقة واحد، ولأن الكتاب الذي  يدرس واحد.وعلى سبيل المثال: منهاج المسلم، فأيما مسلم يقول: أنا لا أدرس  هذا، مُسح اسمه من الإسلام، ما هو بمسلم؛ لأن هذا الكتاب يجمع المسلمين،  فلا فرق بين شرقي، لا بين شافعي ولا حنفي، لا بين زيدي ولا أباضي، ولا بين  مسلم ومسلم، يجتمعون في بيت الله، يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة، وتنمو أخلاقهم،  وتسمو معارفهم، وإذا بالنور ينتشر، وإذا بالكفار من جيرانهم يغمرهم نورهم،  فيطلبون هذا النور ويظفرون به، والله العظيم لو شاهد الكفار أنوار الإيمان  حولهم لما رغبوا عنها ولطلبوها.وبالتا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (43) 
الحلقة (184)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (48)


الأمة المحمدية هي أمة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ولأجل أن تكون  دعوتها على بصيرة فلابد لكل داعية فيها أن يعلم محاب الله عز وجل فيأمر  بها، ويعلم مكاره الله ومساخطه فينهى عنها، ومتى ما قامت الأمة بهذا الواجب  العظيم حفظ الله أمرها في الدنيا، وكتب لها الفلاح في الآخرة.                     

**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات  المباركات من سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وتلاوة الآيات -التي شرعنا في  درسها البارحة- بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ  أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   *  وَلا  تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  يَوْمَ  تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ  وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ   *  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ  فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا  لِلْعالَمِينَ   *  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل عمران:104-109].  ‏                                

** وجوب وجود جماعة من المسلمين تدعو إلى الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! عرفنا  وعلمنا وفهمنا وأيقنا أن على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل أزمنتها  وعصروها أن توجد فيها من يدعو إلى الإسلام، قال تعالى:  وَلْتَكُنْ  مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  [آل عمران:104]، فلا خير أعظم  من الإسلام، وبالتالي فلابد من إمام تبايعه أمة الإسلام، وأن يكون له جيش  عظيم يغزو ويفتح من أجل نشر دعوة الله، وإدخال البشرية في الإسلام الذي هو  رحمة الله، وهذا واجب ضروري، سواء قلنا: كفائي أو عيني، فأين إمام  المسلمين؟ تفرقوا عنه ومزقوا بلاده وكوَّنوا دويلات وجماعات! إذاً فكيف  يوجد لهم جيش إسلامي يدعو فيغزو ويفتح؟!إذاً: يجب أن تلتئم جراحاتهم، وأن  تجتمع كلمتهم، وأن تتحد رايتهم، وأن يحملوا راية الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل،  وإلا فهم آثمون بتركهم هذا الواجب، اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا.وقد ذكرت لكم  فيما مضى ولعل بيننا من ينقل هذه الكلمات الحقة: مادمنا قد عجزنا عن الغزو  والفتح، وقد فتح الله لنا بلاد العالم من الصين واليابان إلى أمريكا  وأوروبا، فباسم الله نكوِّن لجنة عليا يشترك فيها من كل إقليم من أقاليم  العالم الإسلامي عالم أو عالمان، وهذه اللجنة المكونة من أربعين أو خمسين  عالماً تتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية بالكتاب والمعلم، وقبل ذلك بالدينار  والدرهم.كما قلت لكم: إنه في الإمكان أن يرسموا خريطة للجاليات الإسلامية  الموجودة في العالم، ويُعرف عددها وحاجتها، ثم توضع ميزانية تُفرض على كل  مسلم في العالم الإسلامي أن يساهم بدينار، وهذه الأموال لا نريد أن نتبجح  بها في الصحف والإعلانات فنثير أحقاد اليهود والماسونية والصليبيين، وإنما  تتم في حالة سرية، والحكمة تقول: استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان، ثم  يبعث إلى تلك الجاليات بعالم أو عالمين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة على قدر اتساع  رقعتهم، ومعهم الكتاب الذي يوحد كلمتهم وصفوفهم، وحتى لا تبقى الفرقة ولا  مظهر لها، وإنما كلهم مسلمون، فلا مذهبية ولا طائفية ولا عنصرية ولا وطنية،  وإنما ديننا الإسلام الذي مصدره الكتاب وسنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم.وتمشي القافلة فلا تلبث أكثر من ربع قرن إلا وقد تضاعف أعداد المسلمين  في العالم الخارجي، ولا يبعد أن تظهر دويلات إسلامية، ونكون بهذا قد أدينا  هذا الواجب، ولنحمد الله على أن أراحنا من حمل السلاح وغزو البلاد وفتحها،  إذ إن الله قد فتحها فالحمد لله، فهل تذكرون هذا أم لا؟ ننتظر حتى توجد  الخلافة الإسلامية؟! متى؟ إن الباب مفتوح أمامنا انشر دعوة الله تعالى، بل  يستطيع المسلمون أن يتجولوا في تلك البلاد بدون ما أمر من فوق أو من تحت،  وبالتالي فالذي له ساعة في وقته له أن يزور بلداً ما على أن يحسن لغتهم،  وله أن يتصل بفلان وفلان، فيعلمهم دين الله تعالى، وكل ما في الأمر أن الله  رحمنا لضعفنا وعجزنا، ففتح لنا أبواب العالم لننشر الإسلام بكل راحة  وطمأنينة.أما ديارنا الإسلامية فنحن قد هبطنا فمن يرفعنا؟ ورفعتنا ليست  مستحيلة أبداً، إذ إن العالم الإسلامي اليوم كبلد واحد، فإذا كبرت في الشرق  سمعت تكبيرتك في الغرب، وإذا رفعت يديك: وارباه، سمع دعاءك كل مؤمن في  الشرق والغرب، فتستطيع أن تأتي إلى مكة في نصف يوم من أي بلد، وتأتي إلى  المدينة في أقل من أربع ساعات.                                                                      

** الطريق إلى إيجاد جماعة من المسلمين تدعو إلى الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                والمهم والطريق هو -كما علمتم- أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله  تعالى، فنطرحهما بين يديه، وترجمة ذلك أن نقبل على ربنا في بيوته، فنبكي  بين يديه بنسائنا وأطفالنا كل ليلة حتى يستجيب دعاءنا، ويجمع كلمتنا، ويطهر  أرواحنا، ويزكي نفوسنا، وهذا لا يكلفنا شيئاً، فكيف لا ندلل على أننا  مفتقرون إلى الله محتاجون إلى رحمته لأننا في أسوأ الأحوال وأقل الظروف؟  يجتمع أهل القرية في مسجدهم، وأهل الحي في مسجدهم، وذلك من المغرب إلى  العشاء كاجتماعنا هذا، ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ويزكون أنفسهم، واسمعوا  إلى قول الله فيكم:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا  مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2]، أي: القرآن والسنة، فهل فينا يا أهل  هذه الحلقة من يعتز بمذهبه فيقول: أنا حنفي، أنا شافعي، أنا مالكي، أنا  حنبلي، أنا أباضي، أنا زيدي؟ لا أبداً، فالذين يجلسون في صدق فيتعلمون  الكتاب والحكمة أصبحوا مسلمين، فلا عنصرية ولا طائفية ولا مذهبية، وإنما  فقط نتبع هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولسنا في حاجة إلى من يبين لنا ذلك،  وإنما إذا اتضح ولاح سلكناه ولا نبالي بالشرق ولا بالغرب؛ لأننا نريد أن  ننزل بالملكوت الأعلى، نريد أن نخترق ونجتاز السبع السموات الطباق لننزل  بدار السلام، فإذا كان هذا يكلفنا أن نجتمع في بيت الله ونبكي بين يديه طول  حياتنا، فهل هذا غال؟ رخيص هذا.وشيء آخر: أين السياسيون؟ أين علماء النفس؟  أين علماء الاجتماع الذين يستطيعون أن يردوا على الله ورسوله؟ والله ما إن  يطرح المؤمنون بين يدي ربهم إلا وقد انتهى كل مرض في قلوبنا، فلا غش، ولا  خداع، ولا كبر، ولا غيبة، ولا نميمة، ولا سحت، ولا ربا، ولا زنا، ولا باطل،  بل تنتهي كل هذه الأخباث المتنوعة، وهذا الظلم المتنوع، وهذا الشر  والفساد، ولو تجتمع البشرية كلها على إزالته والله ما تزيله إلا على هذا  الهدي الإلهي، ولو يضعون مع كل إنسان عسكري، والله ما يستطيع أن يستقيم،  وإنما يكذب ويخدع ويغش ويخون، فلمَ لا نعرف هذا؟ فهيا نطهر قرانا ومدننا من  هذا الخبث الذي خمت له الأجواء، ومن هذا الشر والفساد الذي طغى، ومن هذا  العجز والضعف الذي أصابنا، بله من الحاجة والفقر، فما السبيل إلى ذلك؟ وما  الطريق إلى ذلك؟ أن نحقق ولاية الله، أن نصبح أولياء الله، فالله قد نفى عن  أوليائه الخوف والحزن فقال:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]. من هم أولياء الله تعالى؟  يقولون: العيدروس وسيدي عبد القادر والبدوي وفلان وفلان! إن أولياء الله كل  مؤمن تقي لله تعالى، قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ   [يونس:63]، أي: يتقون سخط الله وغضبه وعذابه، بمَ يتقونه؟ بالمظلات؟  بالكهوف؟ بالطائرات؟ يتقونه بتسليم قلوبهم ووجوههم لله تعالى، بطاعة الله  وطاعة رسوله، هذه الطاعة محتاج العبد إلى أن يعرف فيمَ يطيع الله؟ فيمَ  يعصه؟وطلب العلم فريضة، وبالتالي فما الطريق إلى طلب العلم؟ عيينا، فتحنا  في العالم الإسلامي مدارس وكليات، ومازال الجهل مخيماً، إذاً كيف نتعلم؟  دلونا على الطريق يا رشداء، يا عقلاء، ما الطريق إلى أن نتعلم؟ أو لستم  بموقنين بما نتكلم به؟ والله لن يزول هذا الجهل وهذه الظلمة إلا إذا أقبلت  الأمة على ربها في صدق، وأصبحت تجتمع في بيت ربها بنسائها وأطفالها،  فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة طول العام، بل طول الحياة، في وقت يجب ألا يبقى  فيه عمل، إذ الكفار لا يعلمون من الساعة السادسة إلى نصف الليل، ونحن نرفض  هذا ونعمل حتى أننا لا نصلي المغرب في جماعة، ولا نجلس بين يدي معلم  يعلمنا.                                                                      

** ضرورة إنشاء هيئات للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل قرى ومدن المسلمين                                                                                                   * *
                               قال تعالى:  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [آل عمران:104]، وقد قلنا في الجملة: لمَ الدويلات  الإسلامية عربها وعجمها لا توجد بها هيئات تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر؟  قالوا: هذا يكلف ميزانية جديدة! قلنا: نقسم الميزانية نصفين، نصفها للبوليس  والشرط، ونصفها للهيئة، إذ البوليس والشرط لتحقيق الأمن، والهيئة لتأمر  بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر، فينتهي نصف الشر أو ثلاثة أرباعه، وشيء آخر:  والله ليوجد من المسلمين من لو يأذنون لهم فيعطونهم سمة رسمية، ولا يحتاجون  إلى مكافأة شهرية ولا عامية، لكن للأسف تستقل الدولة أو الإقليم ولا  يريدون إنشاء هيئة للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ونستطيع أن نقول: إن  الذي صرفهم هو الماسونية، لكن نحن الذين نمد أعناقنا لكل أحد، فالماسونية  نلعنها، والمستعمرون الذين كانوا يحكموننا والله ما ألزمونا بألا نأمر  بمعروف ولاننهى عن المنكر، بل ولا نصدق ذلك، فإقليم من الأقاليم يقول: لا،  فنحن لما خرجت بريطانيا فرضت علينا ألا نفعل كذا! والله ما كان، لم ما  يفعلون؟ ما يريدون الدار الآخرة؟ استغنوا عنها أم ماذا؟ نكل أمرهم إلى  الله، اللهم اشهد فقد بلغنا.                                                                      

** دعائم الدولة الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *
                                وقد بينت لكم ولهم بأن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  فرضهما الله عز وجل على الدولة التي تقوم في البلاد، وهذه ليست نظرية وإنما  سياسية، إذ إن دعائم الدولة الإسلامية أربعة:الأولى: إقامة الصلاة، ومعنى  إقامة الصلاة أن المؤذن إذا قال: حي على الصلاة، وقف العمل، وأقبل المؤمنون  على بيوت ربهم، فالجندي والعسكري كالمدني، والعامل كمراقبه، وأقبلوا على  الله ليستمدوا قواهم، ويستمدوا رحمته وعونه لهم، وفي خلال ربع ساعة تنتهي  الصلاة، ثم اندفعوا وراء أعمالهم، وذلك خمس مرات في الأربعة والعشرين ساعة؛  ليبقوا دائماً أولياء الله، ولتبقى ولاية الله ثابتة لهم.ولا تسألني عن  النتائج المادية المحسوسة الملموسة من إقامة الصلاة، إذ لو أقيمت الصلاة  اختفى كل وجه للباطل والشر والظلم والخبث والفساد، الأمر الذي لا تستطيع  قوى الأمن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تحققه، بينما إقامة الصلاة والله ليحققه،  أما قال العليم الحكيم:  وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]؟ وكررنا هذا القول -واشهد اللهم  وإننا لمودعون- وقلنا لهم: تعالوا إلى أي بلد من العالم الإسلامي العرب  والعجم، ونأتي بمحافظ المدينة ونقول له: يا فلان أعطنا قائمة بأسماء  المجرمين في هذا الأسبوع، فيقدم لنا القائمة: هذا ضرب أباه، وهذا سرق أمه،  وهذا فعل كذا، فقلت: والله لا نجد في تلك القائمة نسبة أكثر من 5% من مقيمي  الصلاة، و95% من المصلين وتاركي الصلاة، والآن أربعين سنة ولم يعرفوا هذا،  فالمقيم الصلاة الذي يناجي ربه على علم وبصيرة خمس مرات يخرج فيلوط ويزني  ويكذب ويفجر ويسرق؟! والله ما كان، وإن وقعت مرة في عمره انغسل منها وانمحى  ذنبه ببكائه وصيامه النهار وقيامه الليل. فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ  *   الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ  [الماعون:4-5]، لم؟ لأنها ما  أنتجت لهم الطاقة النورانية، إذ الصلاة إن لم تقم على قدميها وساقيها كما  هي لتنتج وتولد الطاقة النورانية في القلوب فإنها لا تنفع لضعفها، فهي صلاة  بلا خشوع لا تولد هذا النور. إذاً: والآن لنعلم معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات!  أن قول الله تعالى:  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ [آل عمران:104] وآيات أخرى دالة على أنه يجب على المؤمن أن  يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، سواء كان مسئولاً أو غير مسئول، وذلك في  القرية أو في الحي أو في السوق أو في الطريق أو في المسجد أو في البيت،  فإذا رأى معروفاً متروكاً مهملاً، يلفت النظر إلى تاركه ومهمله، ويرغبه في  فعله، ويكون بذلك قد أدى واجبه، وإن رأى منكراً مرتكباً مفعولاً في قرية أو  في السوق أو في المدينة أو في المسجد أو في أي مكان، وهو يعلم أنه منكر،  فينبغي أن ينبه أخاه بلطف ولين على أن هذا منكر، ومثلك لا يفعله، وأنت ولي  الله، وهنا يتطلب الموقف معرفة المعروف ومعرفة المنكر، فالذي لا يعرف  المعروف كيف يأمر به؟! قد يخطئ، والذي لا يعرف أن هذا الكلام منكر أو هذه  الحركة منكر، أو أن هذا العمل منكر، كيف ينهى عنه؟!                                                                      

** أهمية معرفة محاب الله ومساخطه لنأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر                                                                                                   * *
                               عدنا من حيث بدأنا: يجب علينا أن نعرف محاب الله ومساخطه،  ومحابُ الله هي المعروف، ومساخطه هي المنكر، ولا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن  يعيش زمناً وهو لا يعرف ما يحب ربه ولا ما يكره مولاه؛ خشية أن يترك  المحبوب فيغضب عليه ربه، أو يرتكب المكروه فيسخط عليه ربه، فلا يحل لمؤمن  ولا مؤمنة أن يعيش فترة يتمكن منها من السؤال والعلم والمعرفة، وهو لا يعرف  المعروف ولا يعرف المنكر، إذ المعروف هو ما أحبه الله فشرعه في دينه،  وأنزله في كتابه الذي أوحاه إلى رسوله، والمنكر هو المبغوض لله تعالى، أو  ما حرمه الله تعالى، أو هدد فاعله، أو توعده، أو وضع له حداً من الحدود،  سواء كان عقيدة أو قولاً أو عملاً، وبالتالي نعلم هذا كله في المساجد فقط،  أما المدارس والكليات فلا، وقد بلغني -وأنا ما أطيق أن أسمع الأخبار- أن  أعداداً كبيرة من خريجات الجامعات في البلاد العربية الآن يتزوجن بإطاليين  وأسبان وأمريكان! مع أن الواجب على إمام المسلمين لو تزوجت امرأة مسلمة  بكافر أن نغزو تلك البلاد، وأن نحرر تلك المرأة المؤمنة، ولا نترك الكافر  يعلوها ويحول بينها وبين عبادة ربها. والآن فتياتنا وبناتنا علمناهن ورفعنا  قيمتهن، فتخرجن من الكليات والجامعات، وبعث بهن إلى سويسرا وأسبانيا،  وبالتالي يتزوجن اليهود والنصارى! فاسمعوا أيها المؤمنون! من الآن امنعوا  بناتكم من دخول الجامعات في المدينة النبوية، لا أقول: من الجامعات في  القاهرة المعزية، لكن قدي يقول قائل: يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟ والله ما إن  تزول هذه الراية -لا قدر الله- ويتولى الحكم إخوانكم، تصبح أوضاعكم أسوأ من  أوضاع البلاد الأخرى، ويتسابقن بناتكم إلى أوروبا ليتعلمن، وتحل الخيبة  وينزل البلاء والشقاء.ومع هذا مادمنا مندفعين وراء تعليم بناتنا، والزج بهن  في الكليات والجامعات -هو الطريق المعروف- فلابد وأن ينتهي إلى كشف الوجوه  والخلاعة والدعارة والوصول إلى البلاء، فهل يوجد علماء نفس يجادلوننا؟ أو  علماء سياسة؟ أو علماء الحكمة؟ إن الله سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير، فالطعام  يشبع، والماء يروي، والنار تحرق، والحديد يقطع، فكذلك الزج بالبنات في  الجامعات والكليات والمدارس الثانوية وغيرها من أجل الرغبة في الدينار  والدرهم مآله معروف، ولن يفلح إلا من شاء الله، ونحن أتباع النبي الأمي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نعلم بناتنا كيف يعبدن الله؟ كيف يعشن على ذكر  الله؟ كيف يربين البنين والنبات على نور الله وهداية الله؟ كيف يسعدن  أزواجهن في بيوتهم؟ لا نعلم من أجل الوظيفة، إذ الوظيفة عمل رسمي يُعطى  صاحبه مالاً معيناً.آه لما بدأت الصحف تظهر عندنا، وخاصة صحيفة المدينة  والبلاد والرياض، أخذوا يطالبون بحماس: إلى متى والبنت السعودية في دياجير  من الظلام؟! لم لا تُفتح مدارس للبنات؟! فكتبت رسالة بعنوان: الإعلام بأن  العزف والغناء حرام، وهم يضربون ضربتين، مرة: لمَ تبق بنات السعودية في  الظلام، افتحوا لهن مدارس؟ لمَ تبق إذاعتنا محطمة مهجورة ما فيها امرأة  تغني، ولا فيها صوت كذا؟ وفعلاً انتصروا، وذلك لأننا -كما علمتم- نمد  أعناقنا إلى الأعداء، ما هناك روح إيمانية ولا بصيرة، فقلت: والله إن فتحتم  لهن المدارس الابتدائية لتطالبون بالثانوية، وإذا انتقلتم إلى الثانوية  والله لتطالبون بالجامعة، وقد تم هذا كله بالحرف الواحد، والآن والله  لتطالبن بالوظيفة، وفعلاً بدءوا الآن يطالبون بتوظيف النساء! وإذا تململنا  وتململ آباؤهن وقالوا: كيف تتوظف النساء؟! إن التعليم غير الوظيفة، وهذا لا  ينفع، فيبعثون بهن بالليل إلى جامعات أوروبا ليتعلمن العلوم التي البلاد  في حاجة إليها! لأجل أن نصل إلى الوظيفة لا إلى الله. وعلى كل حال معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! احفظوا بناتكم عن الفتن، وإن جعن وإن عطشن وإن عرين  خير لهن من الخروج عن دائرة الآداب والأخلاق والعقيدة والإيمان والإسلام،  وحتى لا تكون سبباً في الفتنة إذا ظهرت.وقد بلغنا اليوم أن الحكومة قللت من  استقدام الخادمات، فحمدنا الله عز وجل على ذلك، والآن ما يجد إبراهيم أو  عثمان خادمة، إذاً: فيقول لابنته: اجلسي، اتركي هذه المدرسة واشتغلي مع  والدتك في البيت، إذ والله لو شغلنا بناتنا في بيوتنا ما احتجنا إلى خادمات  جاهلات، وبعضهن فاسقات ساحرات مبطلات، وترتب على مجيئهن البلاء وما يغضب  الجبار.ونعود فنقول: يجب على المؤمن أن يعرف المعروف الذي يأمر به، ويعرف  المنكر الذي ينهى عنه، وليس شرطاً أن تعرف كل معروف حتى تأمر بالمعروف، أو  تعرف كل منكر حتى تنهى عن المنكر، وإنما حسبك إن عرفت أن إقامة الصلاة  فريضة الله، وواجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، فإذا وجدت من أهملها أو أعرض عنها  فمره بذلك، أو عرفت أن الغيبة هي ذكر إنسان غائب في مجلس، وتعريته ونقده،  فإذا كنت في مجلس وسمعت من يؤذي مؤمناً فقل: يا إخواننا! لا تذكروا أحداً  وهو غائب، إذ إن هذه غيبة محرمة، أيضاً في مرة من المرات مرت بك امرأة  كاشفة عن محاسنها في بلاد الطهر كهذه -والحجاب قائم والحمد لله- فأمرها  بستر وجهها ومحاسنها، لكن بالكلمة الطيبة، وقد كان عندنا أحد الطلاب وقد  مات، فقد كان يقرب من تلك المرأة المتبرجة ويلتفت بعيداً عنها ويقول: يا  أمة الله! غط وجهكِ، ويمشي ويبتسم، وهو بهذا قد أدى الواجب الذي عليه  .إذاً: يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( بلغوا عني ولو آية )، فمن عرف  آية، بمعنى: حفظ الفاتحة، ثم سمع أمياً يصلي وهو لا يحسن قراءة الفاتحة،  فيجب أن يقول له: يا عبد الله! تعال أعلمك الفاتحة، ويخلو به في جانب  المسجد ويعلمه.أيضاً لو دخل أحدكم إلى بيت صاحبه فوجد في التلفاز نساء  يغنين ويرقصن، فيبين له أن هذا لا يجوز، أو وجد كلباً في حجرة صديقه،  فيتغدون والكلب إلى جنبهم يلهث، ولا يعرف أن وجود هذا الكلب في هذا المكان  حرام، فقل له: يا عبد الله! أبعد هذا الكلب، ضعه عند حراسة الباب أو عند  الغنم، لا عندنا في الحجرة، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (  لا تدخل الملائكة بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة ).كذلك إذا زرت أخاك ووجدت عنده  مغنية تغني في التلفاز وامرأته وبناته يشاهدهن، فقل له: هذا ما ينبغي،  فأنتم مسلمون، طهروا بيتكم، وكل ذلك بكلمة طيبة، وبالتالي يكون قد أديت  الأمانة، وأمرت بالمعروف ونهيت عن المنكر.والذي لا يعرف مسألة لا يجوز له  أن يأمر وينهى بدون علم، بل لابد وأن يكون قد عرف المعروف معرفة حقيقية،  وعرف المنكر معرفة حقيقية، وحينئذ يأمر وبالتي هي أحسن، وعندنا نظام رباني  فاسمع:  ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ  الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  [النحل:125]، فادع يا  عبد الله إلى ربك بالحكمة، والحكمة: وضع الشيء في موضعه، والموعظة الحسنة:  هي التي ترغب العبد في فعل الخير أو تبغض إليه فعل الشر، فتذكره بالدار  الآخرة وما فيها، وإن جادلك من جادل فجادله بالتي هي أحسن؛ لأنه لابد من  الكلم الطيب المعسول كما يقولون حتى يصل إلى قلبه ويستفيد منه، فهل عرفتم  من هم المفلحون الفائزون؟ أبعدهم الله عن النار وأدخلهم الجنة.                                                                      

** نهي الله للمسلمين أن يسلكوا طريق أهل الكتاب في الفرقة والاختلاف في الدين                                                                                                   * *
                                وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَكُونُوا  [آل عمران:105]، وهذا نهي،  فاسمعوا يا عباد الله!  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا  وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:105] في الدنيا والآخرة. وَلا تَكُونُوا  كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا   أي: تفرقوا بعدما كانوا أمة أصبحوا أمماً،  بعدما كانوا جماعة أصبحوا جماعات، واختلفوا في: هذا حلال وهذا حرام، هذا حق  وهذا باطل، وهؤلاء هم أهل الكتاب وبصورة خاصة اليهود والنصارى،  وَأُوْلَئِكَ  أي: البعداء، لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  لا يقدر قدره ولا يعرف  حقيقته إلا الله تعالى.وهنا أذكركم بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( تفرقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة )،  اليهود كانوا قبل النصارى، ( وافترقت النصارى إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة،  وستفترق أمتي على ثلاثين وسبعين فرقة )، رواه الترمذي وهو صحيح، وقال: هذا  حديث صحيح، وفعلاً فقد وجدت ست فرق في أمة الإسلام، وهي: الحرورية والقدرية  والجهمية والمرجئة والرافضة والجبرية، وانقسمت كل فرقة إلى اثنتي عشرة  فرقة، فيكون مجموع تلك الفرق كلها اثنتان وسبعون فرقة، والناجية هي الثالثة  والسبعون.فأولى هذه الفرق: الحرورية، نسبة إلى حروراء مدينة بالكوفة أو  بالبصرة، ثم بعد ذلك القدرية الذين يقولون: لا قدر، وأن الأمر أنف،  وثالثاً: الجهمية محرفوا صفات الله ومؤولوها، ورابعاً: المرجئة الذين ليس  عندهم ذنب أبداً، وإنما كل شيء يغفره الله تعالى، وخامساً: الرافضة أو  الشيعة، وأخيراً: الجبرية القائلون: بالجبر، فيقتل ويقول: أنا مجبور! ويسب  أمه ويصفعها ويقول: أنا مجبور! وكل ذلك حتى يستبيح كل شيء، وكل هذه الفرق  لو تتبعتها في كتبها تجدها. إذاً: ما هي الفرقة الناجية؟ بنو هاشم؟ بنو  تميم؟ الفرقة الناجية هي التي عقائدها وعباداتها وآدابها وأخلاقها وقضاؤها  وحكمها على ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فعقيدتك  كعقيدة رسول الله وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وكل الصحابة، وصلاتك وعبادتك تؤديها  كما كان الرسول يؤديها وأصحابه ومن بعدهم، وزكاتك وصيامك وآدابك وأخلاقك  وسلوكك دائماً مأخوذ من رسول الله وأصحابه، فهذه هي الفرقة الناجية، ومن  عداها ففي النار؛ لأن العبادة إذا أُديت كما شرع الله فإنها تزكي النفس  البشرية وتطهرها، فإذا زكت نفس العبد قبله الله في دار السلام، والعبادات  التي تتنافى مع عبادة الرسول وأصحابه بالزيادة والنقص، أو بالتقديم  والتأخير، هذه العبادة فاشلة، ولا تزكي النفس، وإذا لم تزكُ نفس العبد فكيف  يدخل الجنة؟! فهل ينقض الله حكمه؟ أو هل هناك قوة أقوى من قوة الله؟ وهل  صدر حكم الله على البشرية بأن من زكى نفسه دخل الجنة، ومن دساها دخل النار؟  نعم، ونجد ذلك في قول الله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فكن ابن من شئت، وعش في أي  مكان شئت، إذا لم تزك نفسك -وأنت قادر على تزكيتها- فلن تفتح لك أبواب  السماء، ولن تدخل الجنة مع الداخلين، وهذا حكم الله.وقد انتهت واندرست كل  هذه الفرق والطوائف، إذ ما وجدت إلا للفرقة والتقسيم والضلال والعياذ  بالله، وأنت مسلم أمرك الله بكذا، فقل: سمعاً وطاعة، أمرك الرسول بكذا،  فقل: سمعاً وطاعة، نهاك الله ونهاك رسوله، فقل: سمعاً وطاعة، ولا تقل: أنا  زيدي، أنا أباضي، أنا اثني عشري، بل لا تقل: أنا مالكي ولا شافعي ولا  حنبلي، بل مد عنقك وقل: طاعة لله ورسوله.إذاً:  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ  تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [آل  عمران:105]، ونحن قد جاءتنا البينات، فكتاب الله خالد والله حافظه، وسنة  الرسول حفظها الله وهيأ لها رجالاً يحفظونها، ولم يبق عذر لأحد من  المسلمين، بل ومن الكافرين، ومن طلب وجد، والذين خرجوا عن أمة الإسلام لمَ  لا يسألون العلماء ويرجعون إلى دين الله؟ لمَ يبقوا متعصبين جماعات جماعات،  يضحك عليهم الشيطان وأولياؤه؟ من أجل أن يستقلوا ويكونوا الدولة على  المذهب! إنها فعلة يهودية، وقد مد المسلمون أعناقهم وقبلوا الفرقة وانهزموا  أمام الطغيان والشر، وأبوا أن يُقبِلوا على الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (44) 
الحلقة (185)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (49)


الدنيا هي دار العمل، والآخرة هي دار الجزاء، فمن عمل في الدنيا الأعمال  الصالحات، وقطع عمره في مرضاة الله، والعمل بأمره واجتناب نهيه جاء يوم  القيامة أبيض الوجه، ودخل في رحمة الله عز وجل وجنته، وأما من أقام على  المعاصي في الدنيا، ولم يأتمر بأمر الله عز وجل ورسوله، ولم ينته عن نهيهما  فإنه يجيء يوم القيامة أسود الوجه، ويستحق سخط الله وعقابه.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت، الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ) حقق اللهم لنا هذا الموعود، إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك.هذا وقد انتهى بنا الدرس من سورة آل عمران إلى هذه الآيات  التي درسناها ليلتين متتاليتين، وها نحن في الليلة الثالثة، ولعل الله  يوفقنا لختمها ونهايتها، وإليكم تلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم وتأملوا: وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [آل عمران:104] جعلنا الله منهم،  وَلا تَكُونُوا  كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ  الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ  وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ  أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَكْفُرُونَ   *  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي  رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   *  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا  لِلْعالَمِينَ   *  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل عمران:105-109]. ‏                               * *
                                                              وجوب إيجاد جماعة في الأمة لنشر دعوة الله في العالم                                                                                                   * *
                                أولاً: علمنا موقنين بأن أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في  كل أزمنتها وعصورها لابد فيها من جماعة تغزو وتفتح، وتدعو وتنشر دعوة الله  في العالم،  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ  [آل  عمران:104] الذي هو الإسلام،  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [آل عمران:104].وقلنا: يجب على كل أهل إقليم من أقاليم  العالم الإسلامي أن يوجدوا هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ونظرنا  إلى واقعنا فوجدنا أمة الإسلام أعرضت إعراضاً كاملاً عن هذا الواجب إلا ما  شاء الله، كالدولة السعودية التي أسسها المرحوم عبد العزيز، فما زالت هيئات  الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر قائمة، وخصوم لا إله إلا الله يحاربونها  في كل مكان، وإن حاربها اليهود والنصارى فلا عجب ولا غرابة؛ لأنهم لا  يريدون أن نسعد وننجو، ولكن كون المحاربين لها من المسلمين فهذه التي لا  تطاق.                                                                      
** الأسس الأربعة لقيام الدولة الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [آل عمران:104] بلغوا: لا يحل لمن أقام دولة في أرض  الإسلام، وادعى أنه استقل بشعبه، وأصبح يدير مملكته أو إقليمه أو سلطنته أو  جمهوريته، لا يحل له ألا يوجد هيئات من أهل العلم يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون  عن المنكر، فإن تكبر عن هذا، أو خاف وانهزم، فمآل دولته الخراب والسقوط  والنهاية المرة، أحبوا أم كرهوا؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] أي: حكمناهم وسوَّدناهم وأصبحوا  حاكمين،  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ   [الحج:41].فهذا إخبار بما يجب أن يكون، فإذا مكنك الله يا فلان وأصبحت  حاكماً تدير مملكة أو قطراً أو جمهورية أو سلطنة، إن لم تقم دولتك على هذه  الأسس الأربعة، فالعاقبة لله، وسوف تذوق أنت وقومك مرارة الحياة وآلامها،   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41]، ماذا يصنعون؟   أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  [الحج:41] إجباراً، إلزاماً، لا يحل لمواطن مهما علا  شأنه أو نزل ألا يصلي في دولة الإسلام، والذي يتركها معرضاً عنها يستتاب  ثلاثة أيام أو يقطع رأسه إلى جهنم، وأن تجبى الزكاة جباية نظامية إسلامية  حتى صاع الشعير ورأس العنز؛ استجابة لأمر الله، أما أن نستبدل بها الضرائب  الفادحة أو غير الفادحة، ونعرض عن جباية الزكاة، فمعناه: أننا أعرضنا عن  الله وذكره، وتكبرنا عن الله وشرعه، قلنا هذا أو لم نقل.                                                                      
** إيجاد هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في الأمة صمام أمان من العذاب** 
                                ثالثاً: لابد كما كوَّنا هيئات الشرط والبوليس والدَرَك  للأمن وتحقيقه، فيجب أن نكوِّن هيئات يأمر رجالها بالمعروف وينهون عن  المنكر، فإن رفضنا فالزمام بيد الله، أما قال:  وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ  الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41] أو عاقبة الأمور عند بريطانيا وفرنسا؟ سوف تنزل بهم  المحنة.فإن قيل: يا شيخ! لمَ تقول هذا؟ فنقول على علم: أما أنزل الله  بالمسلمين بلاء عظيماً؛ إذ سلط عليهم هولندا وبريطانيا وإيطاليا وفرنسا  والبرتغال وأسبانيا، فأذلوهم وأهانوهم وسادوهم وتحكموا فيهم ونكلوا بهم؟  فعل الله هذا أو لا؟ خائفون؟ تجاملون؟ فعل أو لا؟ إي نعم، مع أن أجدادنا  الذين تسلط عليهم كانوا أتقى منا اليوم، كان عندهم الحياء والمروءة  والرجولة، ونساؤهم محتجبات، ومع هذا لما أعرضوا ضربهم الله.وأما اليوم بعد  هذه النعم المتتالية يعرض المسلمون عن ربهم، فلا يأمرون بمعروف ولا ينهون  عن منكر، لا يقيمون صلاة ولا يجبون الزكاة! فأين ربنا؟ بالمرصاد:  إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14].إما أن يتوبوا قبل أن تدق الساعة،  وإما والله سينزل بلاء ما عرفوه، مع أنهم في وضعيتهم هذه هم في بلاء،  وليسوا في خير ولا في راحة ولا في سعادة، وإنما خبث وظلم وشر وفساد  وتكالب.فهل عرفتم مضمون:  وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى  الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ   [آل عمران:104]؟ والجائزة:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [آل  عمران:104] الناجون من العذاب، الفائزون بالنعيم المقيم لا غيرهم.                                                                      
** التحذير من مشابهة الذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله تعالى:  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا  وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ  [آل  عمران:105] البعداء،  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:105]، ينهانا أن  نكون كاليهود والنصارى في تفرقنا واختلافنا، ونزاعنا وصارعنا، ويعلمنا أن  هذا الصنف من الناس لهم عذاب عظيم، حتى لا نتفرق ولا نختلف، فهل خِفنا مما  خوفنا الله؟ الجواب: لا أبداً، أصبحنا أكثر من أهل الكتاب في الفرقة  والخلاف، فعندنا ثلاثٌ وأربعون دولة، آلله أمر بهذا؟ أمة واحدة أم أمم؟ كم  دستوراً -قانون- عندكم تحكمون به؟ عشرات، أين دستور الله: كتابه وسنة  رسوله؟ على الرفوف في المكاتب، أما المحاكم فلا، هذه مقتضيات العذاب أو لا؟  والله لمقتضياته،  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  [يوسف:6]، يمهل ولا  يهمل، على ذاك المنبر الشريف يخطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  المؤمنين فيقول: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم ) يزيد في أيامه وطغيانه وحياته،  حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته، ثم قرأ:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ  الْقُرَى  [هود:102]، العواصم والحواضر، وليست جغرافية الملاحدة،   وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى  [هود:102] عاصمة كذا،  وعاصمة كذا،  إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ  [هود:102] شديد الألم،  أَلِيمٌ  شَدِيدٌ  [هود:102] فقل لهم: انتظروا.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           والآن مع قوله تعالى:  يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ  وُجُوهٌ  [آل عمران:106]، اذكروا يا عباد الله، يوم القيامة وساعة فصل  القضاء،  يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ  [آل عمران:106] فتصبح وكأنها الأقمار  المشرقة،  وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ  [آل عمران:106] فتصاب بالظلمة والسواد حتى  كأنها الليل المظلم، وقطعاً سيتحقق هذا.  ‏                                
** جزاء المبيضة وجوههم والمسودة وجوههم يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *
                                 يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ  [آل  عمران:106] بين لنا ربنا جزاء المبيضة والمسودة وجوههم، فقال تعالى:   فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ  [آل عمران:106]، فيقال لهم:   أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  [آل عمران:106]؟ ما لكم؟ ألستم كنتم  بمؤمنين؟  أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  [آل عمران:106]، فماذا يقولون  في ساعة فصل القضاء؟ الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتأنيب والتعنيف والتقرير، وفيه  إشارة إلى أن الذين يعبثون بدين الله ويستهزئون به، ويسخرون منه، ويعطلونه  -وإن انتسبوا إلى الإسلام- فوالله لتسود وجوههم، وهذه فضيحة لهم.                                                                      
** قول الإمام مالك في قول الله تعالى: (يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه...)                                                                                                   * *
                                هذا مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة، وإمام دار النبوة، يروى  عنه في العتبية أنه قال: لا توجد آية في كتاب الله أشد على هذه الأمة من  هذه الآية؛ لأنها لا تتناول اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والمشركين، فلا يقال  لهم: أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم؟ ثم هل كانوا مؤمنين؟! فهذا يتناول هذه  الأمة.اسمع، قال: روى ابن القاسم -تلميذ مالك- عن مالك شيخه في العتبية  -كتاب معروف- أنه قال: ما آية في كتاب الله أشد على أهل الاختلاف من أهل  الأهواء من هذه الآية:  يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ  [آل  عمران:106]، قال مالك : إنما هذه الآية لأهل القبلة بدليل قوله:   أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  [آل عمران:106]، فهاتوا لنا علماء  معاصرين يؤولون هذه الآية، ويقولون: إنها في المشركين واليهود والنصارى،  لا، فاليهود والنصارى قد انتهى أمرهم، فهل يقال لـأبي جهل: أكفرت بعد  إيمانك؟! هو لم يؤمن حتى يقال له ذلك، وهل يقال لابن غوريون أو لـستالين:  أكفرت بعد إيمانك؟ هو كان كافراً، إنما يقال هذا لمن يدعون أنهم مسلمون،  فلا إله إلا الله! والسر في ذلك: أن هذه العبادات، وهذه الأحكام والشرائع  ضمنها الله كفالة، وهي أنها تكفل سعادة الدنيا والآخرة، وذلك إذا طبقت على  الوجه المطلوب، لكن إذا وقفت الشريعة، وعطلت أحكامها -كما هو واقع العالم  الإسلامي إلا ما استثنينا من هذه الرقعة- فهل إذا سُئلوا يقال لهم: أكفرتم  بعد إيمانكم وإلا كيف عطلتم شريعتنا واسودت وجوهكم؟! لأنها فضيحة ربانية،  كذلك أهل الأهواء الذين حرفوا عقيدة الإسلام، فزادوا ونقصوا وكذبوا  وافتروا، وهم يدعون أنهم مسلمون، وإذا دعوناهم إلى الكتاب والسنة، إلى قال  الله ورسوله، تأففوا وترفعوا، وقالوا: لنا معتقدنا ولكم معتقدكم، فهؤلاء  أهل البدع المخطئة المفسقة، فآيات الله فيهم أن تسود وجوههم، ويقول لهم  الرب وملائكته:  أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:106]، تجحدون بالقول أو بالعمل؛ لأن  هذه العبادات إذا لم تؤد على الوجه المطلوب فلا تزكي النفس ولا تطهرها،  فإذا صليت الصلوات الخمس ولم تصليها كما صلاها الرسول وأصحابه، فوالله لن  تولد لك الطاقة، ولن تنتج لك النور، وهات صلاتك واعرضها على فقيه رباني من  أهل السنة وقل له: صلاتي صحيحة أم لا؟ يقول لك: صلاتك باطلة؛ لأنك نقصت  فيها كذا، زدت فيها كذا، أخرجت منها كذا، فبطل مفعولها، وهذه هي الحقيقة،  ولذلك لو عرفوا لأكبوا على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله يبكون، وطالبوا العالمين  بأهل السنة أن بينوا لهم الطريق إلى الله، لا الكبر والعنترية والاعتزاز  بالقبيلة وبالإقليم وبالدولة وبالمذهب وبكذا، وكأن لم يكونوا عبيد  الله.فهذا مالك يقول: إن هذه الآية لأهل القبلة، وليست في المشركين  والكافرين، وإنما لأهل القبلة الذين ينتسبون إلى الإسلام ويصلون إلى  الكعبة، وذلك لقول الله تعالى لهم:  أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:106] وإلا فكيف اسودت وجوهكم؟!إذاً: فما الذي تستفيدونه؟ هو أن  نحافظ -ما حيينا- على معتقدنا الرباني السليم، وعلى عباداتنا كما جاءت عن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنؤديها ونحن موقنون، لا بدعة ولا ارتداد  ولا انتكاس ولا باطل ولا.. ولا..، حتى نُبعث إن شاء الله وينزل بنا ماء من  السماء فتبيض له وجوهنا فنصبح كالقمر.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأما الذين ابيضت وجوههم ففي رحمة الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي  رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [آل عمران:107]، اللهم اجعلنا  منهم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم. ففي رحمة الله   ألا وهي الجنة ورضا الرحمن،  خالدين فيها لا يموتون ولا يخرجون منها ولا يرحلون، إنها بشرى عظيمة، إذ إن  هذه الآية تساوي الدنيا وما فيها.مرة ثانية: اذكروا يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود  وجوه،  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ  [آل عمران:106]،  بذنوبهم وآثامهم، بشركهم وكفرهم وعنادهم، بإعراضهم عن ذكر الله، مع  انتسابهم إلى الإسلام والمسلمين، فهؤلاء يقول لهم الله بنفسه، بل ينزه نفسه  أن يكلمهم، فملائكته تكلمهم وتقول لهم:  أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:106]،  ويساقون إلى جهنم كما تُساق الإبل. وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ  وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [آل  عمران:107]، لا يسألون ولا يستنطقون أبداً، فما إن ابيضت وجوههم إلا وقد  عرفوا أنهم إلى دار السلام إلى الجنة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وأخيراً: يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ  [آل عمران:108]، هذه التي سمعتم  آيات الله وعلاماته الدالة على وجوده رباً وإلهاً عليماً حكيما قوياً  قديراً تغلل علمه في كل شيء، قدرته لا يعجزها شيء، آية تدل على وجود الله  وعلمه وقدرته ورحمته وحكمته، وتدل على نبوة محمد ورسالته، إذ لو لم يكن  رسوله لما أنزل عليه هذا القرآن، ولما أوحى إليه هذا الهدى وهذا البيان،   تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ  [آل عمران:108]،  ينزل بها جبريل بأمر الله تعالى، وجبريل يقرأها على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم،  نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا  لِلْعالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:108]، بشرى، حاشا لله أن يريد الظلم للعالمين،  إنسهم وجنهم، أبيضهم وأسودهم، أولهم وآخرهم، والله ما يريد الله الظلم  لأحد، فهو منزه عن الظلم؛ لأن الظلم من شأن العجزة والضعفة والمحتاجين، فهم  يظلمون من أجل أن يُكمِّلوا حالهم، أما الغني عما سواه فكيف يظلم؟! وأي  داعٍ للظلم؟! إنما الذي يظلم هو العاجز الضعيف، يريد أن يُكمِّل قوته، وأن  يزيد فيها، أما القوي الكامل فكيف يظلم؟! إذاً:  وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  ظُلْمًا لِلْعالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:108]، بل يريد رحمتهم وهدايتهم وسعادتهم  وكمالهم؛ لهذا أنزل كتابه، وبعث رسوله، وبين هذا البيان، وفصل هذا التفصيل.                                                                   
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وأخيراً يأتي هذا التعقيب:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:109]، من يقول: إلا الإقليم الفلاني لنا؟   وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:109]، هل  هناك من يقول: إلا القطر الفلاني فهو لنا، إلا الحكم فهو لنا، أين ستالين  ولينين وجماعة موسكو؟ في جهنم، وأين تلك العنجهية والعنترية والتعالي؟  انتهوا، مائة سنة من هذه الليلة لم يبق منهم كلب ولا خنزير، إذ إن كل ما في  السموات وما في الأرض للباقي الخالد، أما الذي يفنى ويزول ويذهب، أسوأ  أحواله هل يملك شيئاً فيقال: له كذا وكذا.                                
** طلب الحوائج من الله                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل عمران:109]، إذاً: يا  فقراء، اطلبوا من هذا الغني، تريدون عزة وسلطان ودولة اطلبوها من الله، فهو  يقول لكم: طبقوا شريعتنا، امشوا على منهجنا، تكملون وتسعدون، لكن لا نريد  سعادة ولا كمال، وإنما نريد الخبث والظلم والهزؤ والسخرية! إذاً: ابقوا كما  أنتم. إن هذا الإعلان عجيب،  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:109]، يا طلاب الدولة! يا طلاب الرئاسة! يا طلاب  المال! يا طلاب العزة! يا طلاب الطهر! يا طلاب الصفاء! يا محتاجون إلى أي  شيء، اطلبوه من الله، أو هناك آخر نطلبه منه؟ ليس هناك من يملك إلا هو،  فالله ملكاً أبدياً ما في السموات وما في الأرض، فكل من أراد سعادة في  الدنيا وفي الآخرة فيطلبها من الله، أما أن يطلبها من الشياطين بالحيل  والمكر والخديعة والخبث والنتن والعفونة والله ما ظفر بشيء، ومآله الخسران  الأبدي.أردت أن تتزوج، عليك برب الأرباب، قم آخر كل ليلة وصل ركعتين وابكي  وقل: زوجني يا رب، والله يأتيك بها كحوراء، تريد عملاً تقتات منه وتسد  حاجتك، اقرع باب الله، ما هو بالغش وبالحيلة والمكر والخديعة، وإنما اركع  واسجد وابكي عاماً عامين يفتح لك الباب، تريد أن يرفع عنك الظلم وأنت مظلوم  مهان فكذلك، وهكذا. وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   [آل عمران:109]، من كل شيء بيده، هو الذي بيديه، ممن نطلب هذا إذاً؟ نطلب  من أمريكا؟ من فرنسا تقوينا؟ من أسبانيا تمدنا؟ اطلبوا من الله.                                                                      
** كل الأمور مردها إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى                                                                                                   * *
                               وأخيراً:  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل  عمران:109]، مردها كلها إليه تعالى، فما بقي لنا إلا أن نقول: لا إله إلا  الله، محمد رسول الله، علمونا محاب الله لنحبه، علمونا مكاره الله لنتركها،  علمونا كيف نعبد ربنا من طريق رسولنا، بينوا لنا سنته؟ الجواب: تعالوا إلى  بيوت ربكم يعلمكم، فإن رفضتم فلن تموتوا إلا بعداء أشقياء، وهي سنن الله  التي لا تتبدل، فالطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والنار تحرق، والحديد يقطع،  وطلب الهداية من الله يهبها لمن طلبها، وطلب الغنى وعدم الحاجة من الله  الله، فهو الذي يغني عبده، وهكذا، أما أن تستغني عن الله، أو لا تعلن  احتياجك له، وتطلب حاجاتك من الشياطين والأهواء، فوالله لن تفلح، وإنما  تتعب سبعين سنة ثم تتحطم؛ لأن الله قال: وَإِلَى اللَّهِ  لا إلى غيره،   تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  [آل عمران:109]، كلها، أمور الدنيا والدين، أمور  الدنيا والآخرة، قولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: [ معنى الآيات:  بعدما أمر الحق تبارك وتعالى عباده المؤمنين بتقواه، والتمسك بدينه،  ونهاهم عن الفرقة والاختلاف، وحضهم على ذكر نعمه؛ ليشكروها بطاعته، أمرهم  في هذه الآية بأن يوجدوا من أنفسهم جماعة تدعو إلى الإسلام، وذلك بعرضه على  الأمم والشعوب، ودعوتهم إلى الدخول فيه، كما تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن  المنكر في ديار الإسلام وبين أهله، فقال تعالى مخاطباً إياهم:  وَلْتَكُنْ  مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  [آل  عمران:104] - ولتكن منكم  أي: يجب أن تكون منكم طائفة يدعون إلى الخير، أي:  الإسلام، ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر- وبشرهم بأن الأمة التي تنهض  بهذا الواجب هي الفائزة بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، فقال:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ ، الفائزون بالنجاة من العار والنار، وبدخول الجنة مع  الأبرار.وفي الآيات (105) (106) (107) نهاهم أن يسلكوا طريق أهل الكتاب في  التفرق في السياسة والاختلاف في الدين، فيهلكوا هلاكهم، فقال تعالى مخاطباً  إياهم:  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ ، فلا ينبغي أن يكون العلم والمعرفة  بشرائع الله سبباً في الفرقة والخلاف، وهما أداة الوحدة والائتلاف، وأعلمهم  بجزاء المختلفين من أهل الكتاب؛ ليعتبروا فلا يختلفوا، فقال تعالى:   وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ، لا يقادر قدره ولا يعرف مداه،  وأخبرهم عن موعد حلول هذا العذاب العظيم بهم، وأنه يوم القيامة حينما تبيضّ  وجوه المؤمنين المؤتلفين القائمين على الكتاب والسنة، وتسودّ وجوه  الكافرين المختلفين القائمين على البدع والأهواء، فقال تعالى:  يَوْمَ  تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ [آل عمران:106]، وبيّن جزاء  الفريقين فقال: فأما الذين اسودت وجوههم من سوء ما عاينوه من أهوال الموقف،  وما أيقنوا أنهم صائرون إليه من عذاب النار ].لطيفة: اسودت وجوههم بسبب  ماذا؟ قال: من سوء ما شاهدوا من أهوال الموقف، وما أيقنوا أنهم صائرون إليه  من عذاب النار، فلذلك اسودت وجوههم. قال: [ فيقال لهم تقريعاً وتوبيخاً:   أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ ، إذ هذه وجوه من تلك حالهم،  فَذُوقُوا  الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ [آل عمران:106] بالله وشرائعه.وأما  الذين ابيضت وجوههم فلم يطل في الهول موقفهم حتى يدخلوا جنة ربهم، قال  تعالى:  فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [آل عمران:107].وفي  الآية (108) شرف الله تعالى نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بخطابه والوحي  إليه، فقال:  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ [آل  عمران:108]، أي: هذه الآيات المتضمنة للهدى والخير نقرأها عليك بالحق  الثابت الذي لا مرية فيه، ولا شك يعتريه، فبلغها عنا وادع بها إلينا، فمن  استجاب لك نجا ومن أعرض هلك،  وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعالَمِينَ  [آل عمران:108]، فلا يُعذب إلا بعد الإعلام والإنذار.وفي الآية الأخيرة  (109) يخبر تعالى أنه له ملك السموات والأرض خلقاً وتصرفاً وتدبيراً، وأن  مصير الأمور إليه، وسيجزي المحسن بالحسنى، والمسيء بالسُّوأى ].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب وجود طائفة من أمة  الإسلام تدعو الأمم والشعوب إلى الإسلام، وتعرضه عليهم، وتقاتلهم إن  قاتلوها عليه ].وقد بينا هذا وقلنا: لا بد من وجود إما الجهاد وإما لجنة  عليا كما هي اليوم، وإن شاء سوف تسمعون بوجود لجنة عليا تكونت؛ لأنكم  بلَّغتم، وتحدثتم بهذا في بيوتكم، وسوف تنقل إلى بعض الصالحين المسئولين  فيكونونها. قال: [ ووجوب وجود هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل  مدن وقرى المسلمين.ثانياً: حرمة الفرقة بين المسلمين والاختلاف في دين  الله ].فالذين يرفضون الوحدة والاتفاق على منهج الحق ملعونون هالكون،  والذين ينادون: تعالوا، قال الله وقال رسوله ناجون والحمد لله.قال: [  ثالثاً: أهل البدع والأهواء يعرفون في عرصات القيامة باسوداد  وجوههم.رابعاً: أهل السنة والجماعة وهم الذين يعيشون عقيدة وعبادة على ما  كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، يعرفون يوم العرض بابيضاض  وجوههم. خامساً: كرامة الرسول على ربه وتقرير نبوته، وشرف من آمن به واتبع  ما جاء به.سادساً: مرد الأمور إلى الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة، فيجب على  عقلاء العباد أن يتخذوا لهم عند الله عهداً بالإيمان به وتوحيده في عبادته،  بتحقيق لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]. وصلى الله  على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (45) 
الحلقة (186)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (5)


زين الله عز وجل لعباده زينة الدنيا ومحاسنها وما فيها من النساء والأولاد  والأموال فتنة لهم وامتحاناً واختباراً، وذلك حتى يأخذوا منها ما أباحه  لهم، وما سمح لهم بأخذه والاستمتاع به، ويجتنبوا ما نهاهم عنه وحرمه عليهم  من هذه النعم، ثم أخبرهم تعالى بأن ما أخذوا وما تركوا ما هو إلا متاع  الحياة الدنيا والله عنده في الآخرة الجنة لعباده المؤمنين الصادقين.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ) . اللهم حقق  رجاءنا يا ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين!وها نحن اليوم مع آية واحدة من  كتاب الله، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ  حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ  الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ  وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ  عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14]. وقبل أن نشرع في تدارس هذه  الآية الكريمة نتذاكر ما علمناه بالأمس! تذكرون أننا عرفنا أن الذنوب هي  بريد العذاب، إذ قال تعالى: فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ أخذهم الله  فعذبهم أشد العذاب؛ بسبب ذنوبهم، فالذنوب بريد المهالك والمعاصي وبوابة  الخسران والشقاء والعذاب.والذنوب: هي المعاصي، معصية الله في أمره أو نهيه  ذنب، ومعصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمره أو نهيه ذنب، فمن أمر  ولم يفعل كمن نهي وفعل، كلاهما أذنب، فيؤاخذ بذنبه ما لم يتب ويتوب الله  عليه.                               
** الإيمان والعمل الصالح هما سلم الصعود إلى الملكوت الأعلى                                                                                                   * *
                                من منكم يذكر لنا مراقي الصعود؟ ما هي المرقاة التي نخترق  بها السموات السبع وننزل بالفردوس الأعلى؟الطلبة يخافون أو يستحون؟!  الإيمان والعمل الصالح هما مرقاة الصعود إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وإن طلبتم  بيان ذلك فأنتم عليمون به، فقد عرفتم حكم الله الذي صدر علينا:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [ الشمس:9-10]،  والله إذا حكم فلا معقب لحكمه، فهو الذي أخبر بنفسه في سورة الرعد فقال:   وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]!تأملوا! قول الله  عز وجل من سورة النساء:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  ، طاعة الله  وطاعة الرسول أليست هي الإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد التخلي عن الشرك  والمعاصي؟! بلى.والطاعات: فعل ما أمر الله به وترك ما نهى عنه، أمر  بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، ونهى وحرم الشرك والمعاصي، اسمع لتشاهد هذه  المرقاة:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ   أي: المطيعون  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ  وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ  رَفِيقًا  [النساء:69]! كيف انتظم هؤلاء في سلك هذه المواكب في الملكوت  الأعلى؟ ما هي المرقاة؟ ما هو السلم؟ ما هو البريد؟ إنها طاعة الله عز وجل،  وطاعة الرسول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، واللفظ واضح كوضوح الشمس، ولفظ  (من) من ألفاظ العموم، فكل من يطع الله والرسول سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى،  عربياً أو أعجمياً، فقيراً أو غنياً، شريفاً أو ضيعاً مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   [النساء:69]!أين هم الذين أنعم الله عليهم؟ أين رسول الله؟ في الملكوت  الأعلى.أين أرواح الشهداء؟ أين أرواح المؤمنين؟ في الفراديس العلى  وَمَنْ  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا  [النساء:69]. اللهم اجعلنا  منهم ووالدينا يا رب العالمين!                                                                     
** إنعام الله على عباده الطائعين بنعمة الإيمان به                                                                                                   * *
                               هنا سؤال يُطرح على السامعين والسامعات: بماذا أنعم الله  عليهم؟ بالأموال؟ بالذرية والأولاد؟ بالمناصب العالية؟ بالجاه والسلطان؟  نريد أن نعرف بماذا أنعم عليهم؟ من نسي فليقرأ سورة الفاتحة ويتدبر قول  الله تعالى:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:6-7]، إذ أنعم عليهم بأربع نعم: الأولى:  نعمة الإيمان بالله، وبما أمر الله أن نؤمن به ونصدق وإن كان وراء العقول  -كما يقولون- فإذا قال تعالى شيئاً نؤمن بما قال، ونقول: آمنا!في ذات ليلة  وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس كالبدر وحوله الكواكب الزهر من أصحابه قطع  الدرس وقال: (آمنت به، آمنت به ) وأخذ بلحيته الطاهرة ، فما هذا الذي أُمر  الرسول أن يؤمن به على الفور؟ ( أوحى الله إليه أن رجلاً فيمن كان قبلنا من  الأمم السابقة كان يركب بقرة ) فلاح.. مزارع ركب بقرة ( فقالت له: إنا لم  نخلق لهذا ) فالبقرة للسقي والحرث وليست للركوب عليها، فلما كان هذا مما لا  يعقل ما كان منه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن قال: ( آمنت به ). لأنها رفعت  رأسها إليه وقالت: ما لهذا خلقت! البقرة نطقت بلغة الرجل، ورفعت رأسها إلى  الخلف وهو عليها وقالت: ما لهذا خلقت! فقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  آمنت به، آمنت به )، وكان الشيخان غائبين عن المجلس فقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر ) ثقة في إيمان الرجلين!ومعنى هذا يا  أبناء الإسلام! إذا أمر الله بالإيمان بشيء فسلموا وقولوا: آمنا به، سواء  أدركتموه أو لم تدركوه فليس أمامك أيها المسلم إلا أن تقول: آمنت به!                                                                     
** إنعام الله على عباده الطائعين بمعرفته سبحانه بأسمائه وصفاته وجلاله وكماله                                                                                                   * *
                                ثاني نعمة: معرفة الرحمن، معرفة الله، معرفة الله بأسمائه  وصفاته، بجلاله وكماله، بآياته في الكون، بمخلوقاته؛ إذ ما من مخلوق إلا  والله خالقه؛ فدل ذلك على واسع علمه وعظيم قدرته! من منكم يقول: أنا عرفت  الله؟ من منكم يقول:أنا أنعم الله علي بمعرفته فعرفته؟ نحن نقول: عرفنا  ربنا، فما هي البراهين على معرفتنا لله أو عدم ذلك؟ ما الدليل؟ اسمعوا  وعوا! معرفة الله في القلب تثمر شيئين متى وجدا كانت المعرفة موجودة، ومتى  انتفيا أو انتفى أحدهما فلا معرفة، وهما: حبه تعالى والخوف منه. من لم يخف  الله والله ما عرفه! من لم يحب الله عز وجل والله ما عرفه! أنت الآن بفطرتك  تحب من تسمع عن شجاعته.. عن كماله.. عن سخائه.. عن علمه.. عن طهره.. عن  صفائه.. فتحبه لصفاته وليس شرطاً أن تراه أبداً، فكلنا يحب رسول الله لما  له من صفات الجلال والكمال، وكلكم يحب علي بن أبي طالب ؛ لشجاعته.إذاً: من  لم يحب الله ولم يخفه ما عرف الله!ومعرفة الله تثمر وتنتج للعارف شيئين  ضروريين لحياته حتى يستقيم على منهج الحق وهما: حب الله، والخوف منه، فمن  أحب الله عمل كل ما يحب في حدود طاقته، ومن خاف من الله هجر وهرب من كل ما  يكره الله.                                                                      
** إنعام الله على عباده الطائعين بتعريفهم محابه ومساخطه سبحانه                                                                                                   * *
                                النعمة الثالثة: معرفة محابه ومساخطه، معرفة ما يحب الله  من الاعتقادات القلبية والأقوال والأعمال الذاتية، ومعرفة عكس ذلك وضده وهو  ما يكره تعالى من الاعتقادات والأقوال السيئة والأعمال الفاسدة والصفات  الذميمة، فلا بد من معرفة ما يحب الله حتى الكلمة الواحدة: (سبحان الله  وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم)، ولا بد من معرفة ما يكره الله حتى الكذبة. هذه  هي النعمة الثالثة: معرفة ما يحب الله وما يكره، وإذا قلت لنا: كيف أعرف  ذلك؟ يقال لك: اقرع أبواب العلماء واسألهم، اقرع كتابه وادرسه، امشي وراء  رسوله وتتبع سيرته تجد ما يحب الله وما يكره، أما أن يوحي إليك وأنت في  مزرعتك أو مصنعك فهذا مستحيل، والله يقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ  إِنْ كُنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنبياء:7] ، وهذا أمر، اسألوا! من نسأل يا  رب؟ أهل الذكر. ما الذكر هذا؟ إنه القرآن:  ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ   [ص:1].وإذا لم نجد من نسأل ماذا نصنع؟ يجب أن نرحل ونركب بعيراً أو بهيمة  أو طيارة أو باخرة حتى نجد الشخص الذي يعرف ما يحب ربنا وما يكره! قد تقول:  يا شيخ هذا متعب، وهذا غير معقول؟ فأقول لك: ارحل من هذه القرية التي لا  يوجد فيها من لا يعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره وانتقل، هاجر كما هاجر الأصحاب  من مكة إلى المدينة؛ ليتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة! فإذا قلت: لا أستطيع! سأقول  لك: كيف تستطيع أن تخترق سبع سموات وتنزل هناك؟ أهذه سهلة؟ مستحيلة هذه،   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [الأنبياء:7]،  فكل من لا يعلم يجب عليه أن يسأل حتى يعلم أحب أم كره، وبذلك يفترض أن لا  يوجد بين المسلمين جاهل إلا من كان حديث عهد بالإسلام؛ إذ هذا نظام حياتهم،  من لا يعلم يسأل حتى يعلم، ولا يشترط أبداً القلم ولا القرطاس، فإذا كنت  تريد أن تأكل ولأول مرة فائت إلى عالم وقل له: كيف أتناول الطعام؟ سيقول  لك: إذا وضع الطعام بين يديك فقل: (بسم الله)، وتناوله بيدك اليمني، ولا  تأكل من حافة القصعة، وكل مما يليك فقط، وإذا أكلت فلا تشبع، بل كل بقدر ما  تقيم صلبك وحياتك، ثم إذا ختمت فالعق أصابعك كما كان الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم يلعق إن كان فيها إدام، ثم قل: (الحمد لله)، وبهذا تكون قد تعلمت كيف  تأكل، فعلم امرأتك وأولادك ما تعلمته!                                                                      
** إنعام الله على عباده الطائعين بنعمة التوفيق للعمل                                                                                                   * *
                                أخيراً: النعمة الرابعة: توفيق الله لك يا عالم أن تعمل  بما علمت، إذ لو خذلك الله وما وفقك فستصبح كعلماء اليهود المغضوب عليهم!لم  غضب الله عليهم؟ لأنهم علموا وأبوا أن يعملوا، آثروا الدنيا وأوساخها  بعدما علموا فغضب الله عليهم، قال الله:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ  الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ  [الفاتحة:6-7]، صراط المغضوب  عليهم من اليهود لا نسلكه ولا نمشي عليه، وكذا صراط الضلال والجهال من  النصارى، لا نمشي وراءهم! إذاً:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ  أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا  [النساء:69] أنعم الله عليهم بأربع نعم هي: أولاً:  الإيمان؛ لأن هذه النعمة تطلب من الله، فكم وكم ممن طار في السماء وغاص في  الماء ما آمن، فهذه نعمة تطلبها من الرحمن.ثانياً: معرفته عز وجل، وهذه  تطلبها من الكتاب والسنة، وسؤال أهل العلم.ثالثاً: معرفة ما يحب وما يكره  سبحانه، وهذه تطلبها من أهل العلم، وترحل من بلد إلى بلد لتظفر بها. وأما  الأخيرة فنعمة التوفيق، فاطرح بين يدي الله وتململ بين يديه وأنت تبكي: رب  زدني علماً! رب وفقني لما تحب وترضى! فيوفقك، ومن ثم -إن شاء الله- تجدون  أنفسكم قد اخترقتم سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة عام، وما هي إلا لحظات فقط والشيخ  على سرير الموت، وموكب من الملائكة -وليس ملكاً واحداً- فيسلم عليه ملك  الموت: السلام عليكم، فلو كنت حاضراً لرأيت الابتسامة على وجهه وهو فرح،  وتزف إليه البشرى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا  تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ   *   نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ   [فصلت:30-31]، الله أكبر! لأن هذا الميت آمن واستقام، ما اعوج ولا انحرف  ولا زاغ، وواصل مسيرته! وروحه ما هي إلا لحظات وهي تحت العرش! وهنا قد يقول  قائل: لحظات وهي تحت العرش يا شيخ؟ فأقول له: نعم، هذا فوق مستوى عقولنا،  فقل: آمنت بالله! وقد صار أعظم من هذا، من بيت أم هانئ رضي الله عنها إلى  بئر زمزم أجريت عملية جراحية لأول مرة في القلب، وغسل القلب وحشي بالإيمان  والحكمة، وأسري به إلى بيت المقدس، ومن بيت المقدس إلى ما وراء دار السلام،  وعاد صلى الله عليه وسلم. تقول أم هانئ : ما زال فراشه دافئاً ما برد!!                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء والبنين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن مع قوله تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ  مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ  الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ  وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ  حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14]، من المزين؟ إنه الله الذي زين لعباده  الحسن الجميل، وذلك لحكم عالية. ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (زين للناس)                                                                                                   * *
                                ما معنى (زين)؟ هل أنت تحب الطعام وتحب الشراب أم لا؟ بلى،  كيف تحب هذا؟ من جعل هذا الحب فيك؟ إنه الله، فهو الذي زين لك هذا! وأنت  أيها الفحل تحب امرأتك وتأتيها ولولا التزيين الإلهي والله ما تنظر إلى ذلك  المكان ولا ترضاه لنفسك، ولكنها غرائز غرزت وطبائع طبعت لحكم عالية، من  أبسطها: لولا أن الله زين لك حب الطعام والشراب ما كنت لتعيش، ولو قلت: أنا  لا آكل ولا أشرب -كما يفعل الغافلون في السجون فيضربون عن الطعام حتى  الموت- فلا بد أنك ستموت. إذاً: زين الله لك هذا حتى تحيا وتمتد حياتك  لتذكره وتشكره.ومن ذلك أيضاً: قضية إتيان الأنثى في تلك الصورة، فهذه والله  لولا أن الله زينها ما أقبل عليها آدمي ولا عرفها. لِم زينها الله؟  للتناسل وتواجد بالبشرية لتذكر الله وتشكره، وهذا تدبير الحكيم  العليم.إذاً: الله يزين هذه الأمور لعباده لحكم عالية، مع ملاحظة أن الله  يزين الحسن، والشيطان يزين القبيح، فكن مع ما يزين الله الحكيم العليم،  وإياك أن تكون مع ما يزين الشيطان الرجيم، فالشيطان لا يزين إلا القبيح،  والله لا يزين إلا الحسن، وتزيين الله عز وجل لحكمة، وتزيين الشيطان أيضاً  لحكمة، فيزين لك الخبائث والمحرمات من أجل أن تهلك معه، والقضية قديمة  الجذور والأصل، فالشيطان -عليه لعائن الله- حسد أباكم آدم وتكبر، ومن ثم  لما أبلسه الله وأيئسه من الخير وأصبح قانطاً آيساً لا يدخل دار السلام  أبداً سأل الله عز وجل أن يطيل عمره إلى نهاية الحياة من أجل أن يزين لبني  آدم المنكر والباطل، والشرك والكفر، والفسق والفجور؛ ليهلكوا معه ويصبحوا  معه في دار البوار والعذاب والشقاء، كما أخبر الله تعالى عنه في كتابه  فقال:  قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا  عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم! وقال:   لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلَأُغْوِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   [الحجر:39]، فهيا نشرح الواقع: تزيين الطعام الحلال، والشراب الحلال،  والنكاح الحلال حسن أم قبيح؟الجواب: حسن. وتزيين اللواط والزنا، وشرب الخمر  والمسكرات حسن أم قبيح ؟الجواب: قبيح. فكل قبيح لا تفهم أن الله شرعه، أو  أمر به ورغب فيه، وكل حسن تعرف أن الله أمر به وشرعه، فإبليس يزين القبيح،  والرحمن جل جلاله يزين الحسن، ولذلك قال تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل  عمران:14]، فما قال (زينت) أو (زينا) بل قال:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل  عمران:14] من بني آدم!                                                                                                       
                                                                                            الشهوات التي زينها الله عز وجل للإنسان                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ   [آل عمران:14] فماذا زُين لهم؟  الجواب: زين لهم حب الشهوات، والشهوات جمع شهوة، بمعنى المشتهى، فمثلاً:  حبة التفاح تنظر إليها فتشتهيها، فتلك هي الشهوة.  ‏                                
** الأولى: شهوة النساء                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ  [آل عمران:14]، من ينكر هذا من البشر؟ روسي؟ ياباني؟ من هذا؟  لا أحد ينكر هذا، فهذه غرائز غرزها الرحمن في بني آدم لحكم عالية، وقد قلت  لكم: والله لولا أنه غرز هذه الشهوة ما اندفع الآدمي إليها أو حتى الحيوان  وما توالدت البشرية، وما كان لها وجود.قوله:  مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [آل  عمران:14]، النساء: واحده امرأة، وليس له مفرد، والنساء واحدة النساء،  امرأة، ولا يخطر ببالك أنه مادام قد زين هذا فلتأته أنت مع من شئت من بنات  ونساء المؤمنين بالعهر والزنا والفجور، لا ، بل انزع هذا من ذهنك؛ لأنه  سبحانه زينه لحكمة وهي التناسل وكثرة البنين والبنات؛ ليعبد الله عز وجل،  وليس لذات الغريزة والشهوة.إذاً: من زين له الشيطان الزنا أو اللواط فهذا  التزيين للقبيح الذي هو أشد قبحاً، ودائماً نقول: ما أعرف! ما أقبح! ولا  أبشع ولا أرخص ولا أذل ولا أنتن من يأتي الذكر الذكر، وقد بلغنا: أن في  أوروبا أندية مخصصة للواط!! وذكر أن أحد أئمة الإسلام الأمويين، وهو عبد  الملك بن مروان ناشر الدعوة وحامل رايتها زمناً، وقف على منبر دمشق يخطب  الناس فحلف بالله: لولا أن الله تعالى أخبرنا عن قوم لوط ما كان يخطر  ببالنا أن الذكر ينزو على الذكر. لا يخطر ببال العربي أن الرجل ينزو على  الرجل أبداً.أما اليوم فقد وردني كتاب عند باب المسجد من مؤمن يبكي، يقول:  إن أخاً له يأتي أخاً له في بيته، وقد قمنا بتأديبهما وضربنا وعذبنا وما  استطاعا أن يتركا! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! من أين تعلموا هذا؟ كيف وصلنا  إلى هذا؟ لقد كان العرب حتى البغال لا يدخلونها بلادهم، ولا توجد في هذه  الديار بغلة إلا الدلدل التي أهداها مقوقس مصر لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم مع مارية القبطية.لِماذا كان العرب لا يدخلون البغال ديارهم؟ لأن  البغلة تتولد من إنزاء الحمار على الفرس، يسلطون الحمار على الفرس فتنتج  بغلة. هذا العرب لا يعرفونه أبداً، ولا يستسيغون أن حماراً ينزو على فرس،  مستحيل.. أبداً.وما عرفت هذه الجريرة وهذه الفاحشة - اللواط- إلا في خلافة  عمر ، فقد ضبط الصحابة اثنين من العجم في البحرين ينزو أحدهما على الآخر،  فاحتار الصحابة كيف يفعل بهما، فقال علي : نطلقهما من أعلى الجبل إلى  الأرض، ونرميهم بالحجارة كما فعل الله بقوم لوط.آه! هذه الجريرة تمارس في  بيوت الإيمان؟! أتدرون من علمهم؟ إنه إبليس، أبو مرة! ما هي الآلات التي  تقدم بها إليهم؟الجواب: إنه التلفاز، الفيديو، الصحن الهوائي، الدش، فتعلم  الأولاد العهر والفجور مما يشاهدون! آه.. أين الإيمان والمؤمنون، ورسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة  )؟! وإذا رحلت الملائكة من يحل محلها؟! تحل محلها الشياطين. والشياطين ما  مهمتها؟ تزيين القبائح. ائتوني بسياسي يتكلم معي، يقول: هذه رجعية  وتخلف،سأقول له: يا هذا! أتحداك أن تعدد لي النتائج المباركة الطيبة التي  نمت بيننا عندما أدخلنا هذه الآلات في بيوتنا! هل كثرت الأموال؟ ولا ما  استفدنا منها ريالاً واحداً! هل أصبحنا شجعان؟ لا والله فقد عبث بنا أذل  الخلق من اليهود! فما الذي تحقق؟ لا شيء.إذاً: أيها العاقل الرشيد، نحن  نظام حياتنا لا نقول الكلمة إلا إذا عرفنا أنها تنتج خيراً، ولا نتحرك حركة  يميناً ولا شمالاً إلا إذا علمنا إذن الله بها، وأنها تنتج خيراً، فكيف  نطرد الملائكة من بيوتنا؟ وكيف هجرنا بيوت الرب وتركناها ثم طردنا الملائكة  حتى من بيوتنا؟ هل بعد هذا نستطيع أن نعيش طاهرين؟ كيف نطهر؟ هل ماتت  الشياطين أو أعلنوا عن هزيمتهم؟! لا والله، وكنا الأمة تخلت عن دينها!وإن  فرضنا أنك سياسي، ولابد وأن تطلع على أحداث العالم ولم تنفعك الصحف فاجعل  التلفاز في غرفتك أيها الفحل، واضبط أوقات النشرة أو أوقات العرض وادخل  وأغلق الباب عليك في الغرفة، ووالله لو تجعله في المرحاض لكان أفضل! وانظر  ذاك واسمع الأخبار وما جرى في الحادثة وأغلقه واخرج.قد يقول قائل: لِم هذا  يا شيخ؟ فأقول: لأننا عرفنا أنفسنا، هبطنا وما ارتفعنا، ماذا أفادنا هذا؟  زادنا بلاء ومحنة فقط.                                                                      
** الثانية: حب البنين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  [آل عمران:14]، والبنات! أيضاً؟ لا.. لا، البنين  فقط، ولو قال: (والأولاد) لدخل في ذلك البنات، فهن مولودات، لكنه قال  (والبنين)، وأهل هذه الديار، أهل المروءات قديماً كان إذا بشر أحدهم بأنه  ولدت له بنت يظل في كرب ويسود وجهه، ويستحي أن يلتقي مع الناس:  وَإِذَا  بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالأُنثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ    *  يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ أَيُمْسِكُهُ  عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ  [النحل:58-59].عمر رضي الله  عنه فعلها قبل أن يسلم! ولدت له بنت في مكة فدفنها حية، حفر لها وأخذت تمسح  التراب من لحيته، ودسها، وبكى على هذه في الإسلام! مغفور لك يا ابن الخطاب  ، فهذا كان في عهد الجاهلية غير عهد الإيمان والإسلام.إذاً: قال:  (والبنين) ليكونوا فيلقاً تمر بهم بين الرجال ليحموك، ليحوطوك بالحماية،  ولهذا تحبهم!أما الآن فيحبونهم حب شهوة فقط، لأنهم ما ينفعون، أو من أجل  الراتب فقط! من فعل بنا هذا؟ إنه الثالوث الأسود، خصوم لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله؛ المجوس، واليهود، والنصارى، ومددنا أعناقنا وساقونا إلى  المهاوي والمهالك وما شعرنا بعد.إذاً: حب البنين لأنهم يجاهدون ويقاتلون  وينشرون دعوة الله ويبنون ويصنعون، ويسافرون ويتجرون ويربحون، أما البنات  فلو قال تعالى: (حب البنين والبنات) فسيقول أحدهم: لا.. لا، هذا ليس كلام  الله، نحن لا نحب البنات، ولكن الله قال: (والبنين).                                                                      
** الثالثة: حب القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ  [آل عمران:14]  مقنطرة، أي: بعضها فوق بعض، والقنطار: ألف أوقية ومائة، والأوقية معروفة  عند الناس، وهم يحبون القناطير- أي: الكثرة- لأنها غريزة مطبوعة في النفس.   وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ  [آل  عمران:14]، وقدم الذهب على الفضة لأنه أرقى.لِم قلوب البشرية متعلقة  بالذهب؟ لأن الذهب أجمل من الزبدة، وأحلى من العسل، وأطيب من اللبن! أسألكم  بالله! من ربط القلوب الآدمية بهذه الطينة؟ لا إله إلا الله، آمنت بالله!  هل جاء زمان أو وقت كره الناس فيه الذهب والفضة؟ لا، ولهل واهم يقول: لعلها  أيام الشيوعية، فأقول: لا، فقد ربط الله قلوبهم بهذه لينتظم الكون وتنتظم  الحياة إلى نهايتها، آمنت بالله.                                                                      
** الرابعة: حب الخيل المسومة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ  [آل عمران:14]،  وهذه شُغلنا عنها بوجود السيارات، وقد كان للخيل قبا وجود السيارات أهمية  كبيرة فالذي لا يملك فرساً لا قيمة له، وقد كانت الأمة تجاهد على أرجلها  وعلى خيولها، وفرسانها يركبون الخيول سواء العرب أو العجم، الدنيا كلها،  والآن هبطت الخيول لوجود السيارات فقط، ومع هذا ما زالت محترمة، وإذا جاء  في يوم من الأيام وانتهت المادة وانقطعت السيارات سنعود إليها من جديد، فهي  محفوظة، ولعل أحدكم لو يهدى إليه فرس لفرح به مع أنه ليس في حاجة إليه،  ولكنه فرس موسوم جميل، فتبيت ليلتك تحمد الله وتشكره إن كنت مؤمناً.                                                                      
** الخامسة: الأنعام                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  وَالأَنْعَامِ  [آل عمران:14]. ما هي الأنعام؟ في  ثلاثة أصناف من الحيوان: الإبل، والبقر، والغنم، والغنم منها الماعز، ومنها  الضأن، مزينة لأهلها، يحبونها.                                                                      
** السادسة: الحرث                                                                                                   * *
                                وجاء الختم الإلهي، فقال:  وَالْحَرْثِ  [آل عمران:14] .  (الحرث) يدخل فيه كل المزارع والحقول من إنبات الحبوب إلى نبات الورود  والرياحين، ولو تهدى إليك الآن حديقة لطرت بها فرحاً! من غرز هذا فينا؟ إنه  الخلاق العليم؛ من أجل أن تنتظم الحياة وتسير إلى نهايتها.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل  عمران:14] أيها المستمعون وأيتها المستمعات! (ذلك) المزين لكم المذكور في  الآية من حب النساء والبنين والقناطير من الذهب والفضة والحرث  مَتَاعُ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:14].والمتاع: ما يتمتع به ويزول، لما  تسافر تأخذ معك زنبيلاً فيه الخبز والتمر، فتأكله ولا يبقى منه شيء، فتحمل  معك ما يكفيك في سفرك. هذا هو المتاع.(الحياة الدنيا) أي: القريبة. فتترك  متاعها وترحل، ولنقرأ آية سورة الكهف:  إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى  الأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَهَا لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا   [الكهف:7]، فهذا المتاع في الحياة الدنيا زينه الله للابتلاء والاختبار  والامتحان، وهو زائل ومنتهٍ، (لنبلوهم) من يأخذ بما أحل الله، ويتخلى عما  حرم الله، ومن ينغمس فيما حرم الله فتتمزق نفسه وتخبث وتصبح كأرواح  الشياطين.                                                                     * *
                                                              معنى قوله تعالى: (والله عنده حسن المآب)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14]،  أرأيت هذا الختم الإلهي؟  ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل  عمران:14] والآخرة عند من؟ عند الله حسن المرجع والمآب.ومعنى هذا: يا عباد  الله! يا أولياء الله! خذوا من دنياكم ما حل لكم وطاب، وميلوا إلى التقتير  والتقليل؛ لأن آمالكم في السماء وليست في الأرض؛ لأن:  مَا عِنْدَكُمْ  يَنفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ  [النحل:96]! إذاً: اذكروا ما عند  الله، فإنه يصرفكم عما حرم الله.  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ  [آل عمران:14] ماذا؟   حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14] أي المرجع في الجنة دار السلام، دار  النعيم المقيم.                                                                      
** الحكمة من تزيين هذه الشهوات للإنسان                                                                                                   * *
                                عرفتم هذا؟ ما هي النتيجة الطيبة؟النتيجة: عرفنا أن هذا  المحبوب المزين زينه خالقه للفتنة وللاختبار والامتحان، فلنأخذ منه ما أذن  لنا فيه وسمح به لنا، ونتجنب ما نهي عنه وحرم علينا؛ لأننا ممتحنون، فإن  نحن كابدنا فقراً.. كابدنا تعباً ومشقة، فلنصبر ولنعلم أن وراء ذلك: النعيم  المقيم، الذي لا حد له ولا حصر، وإليكم كلمات الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذ يقول: ( حفت الجنة بالمكاره، وحفت النار بالشهوات ) هذا الكلام الحكيم  من أستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها، ( حفت الجنة بالمكاره ) فإذا أنت لم تغامر وتتقوى  وتمزق تلك المخاوف وتقبل على عبادة الله لن تدخل الجنة، فالجنة محفوفة بما  تكره النفس! آه.. الصيام! كيف نترك الطعام والشراب؟ كيف نترك كذا، محفوفة  بما تكره النفس.. الزنا حرام، ما تزوجنا كيف نصبر ليلاً ونهاراً الأعوام  والسنين؟ إذاً: حفت الجنة بالمكاره. تقول: كيف هذا الحج؟ أمشي على رجليّ  وأنا في الأندلس؟ كيف أصنع؟ الاعتراف بالحق! لو صفعك مؤمن فقل: سامحتك!  تجوع وتعطش ولا تمد يدك إلى مال غيرك لتسرقه! هذه المكاره تحوط بالجنة، فإن  أنت اجتزتها وتجاوزتها دخلت دار السلام! ( حفت الجنة بالمكاره ) كحمل راية  الجهاد مع إمام المسلمين، لابد للشبان والكهول أن يخرجوا إلا مريض، أو  عاجز، وهذا تكرهه النفس! أصحاب الأموال أيها المؤمنون من عنده فضل عن قوته  فليضعه غداً في صندوق الجهاد، تجد نفسك مضطر لابد وأن تخرج. قال: ( وحفت  النار بالشهوات )، شهوات الربا، الزنا، الغش، اللهو، الباطل، الخداع، عقوق  الوالدين، سب المؤمنين وتكفيرهم، كل هذه محاطة بالنار حتى يدخلها، ويقول  فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، يقول: ( اتقوا الدنيا واتقوا  النساء فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء )، هذا كلام أستاذ الحكمة  ومعلمها، اسمع ما يقول لنا يا عبد الرحمن!يقول: (اتقوا الدنيا) كيف نتقيها؟  نجعل بيننا وبينها وقاية فلا ننغمس في أوضارها وأوساخها، ولا نتكالب  عليها، بل نأخذ منها الزاد فقط للوصول إلى القبر. لم ننغمس في الأموال  فنصبح في أسوأ الأحوال؟ أنت موظف، فاكتف بوظيفتك ولا تفتح دكاناً، أنصحك!يا  عبد الله ! أنت في خير وعافية فلا تفتح باب شر عليك، وتبدأ تتطلع ماذا  فعلنا، وماذا ربحنا! قال: ( اتقوا الدنيا ) أي: انتبهوا! خافوها واحذروها  بأن لا تقعوا في أحضانها فتهلككم ( واتقوا النساء ). كيف نتقي النساء يا  رسول الله؟ تخاف من فتنتهن، فإذا مرت امرأة كأنها حية أو ثعبان، فأغمض  عينيك واهرب ( فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء ). بنو إسرائيل..  أبناء الأنبياء قادوا العالم بطهرهم وصفائهم، حتى بدأت فتنتهم بالكعب  العالي فهبطوا! الزائرون لا يعرفون الكعب العالي، اذهبوا إلى أسواق المدينة  يعلموكم ما هو الكعب العالي، حذاء كعبه رقيق إذا لبسته المرأة تصبح  تتمايل، الشيطان يجعلها تتمايل هكذا.. وهذا الكعب العالي من سنة  اليهود.وهذه الصديقة رضي الله عنها رأت بعض نساء المؤمنات تخرج وهي متزينة،  فقالت: أو تردن أن ينزل القرآن فيكن كما نزل في بني إسرائيل. والشاهد  عندنا: أن فتنتهم كانت بالنساء وإلى الآن فتنتنا في النساء. إذاً: علموا  بناتكم ست سنين في المدرسة الابتدائية، وإذا تعلمن كيف يعبدن الله ويتقينه،  فاحجبوهن في البيت يخدمن أمهاتهن، ويساعدن على تربية الصغار، ويتهيأن  للأنوار؛ فيتزوجن وينجبن البنين والبنات. أما أنك تعلمهن للمستقبل، مستقبلك  يا ابنتي! وهي تقول: مستقبلي يا بابا! ثم يتقدمون لخطبتها في الثامنة عشر  فتقول لهم: لا، مشغولة، وفي الخامسة والعشرين فتقول: لا، حتى تأخذ شهادة  الجامعة وتتخرج، وبعد ذلك تبحث عن وظيفة، والشيطان يوسوس لها، ويوجد لها  وظيفة وتنتهي حياتها ولا تستفيد منها شيء، فلا وألف لا.إذاً: فتنتنا بدأت  وكانت من النساء كفتنة بني إسرائيل، ولو أن النساء طاهرات صالحات ربانيات  -والله- لأسعدن الفحول والرجال، لكن ما دمن شهوانيات راغبات في المال  والمتعة والتمتع بالحياة فسيعكرن الحياة على أزواجهن.على كل حال: عمر رضي  الله عنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قال: الآن يا رب. أي: ما دمت زينت لنا هذه فمن  الآن، فأنزل الله تعالى:  قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ   [آل عمران:15].. وهذا هو درس أو آية غد إن شاء الله.وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (46) 
الحلقة (187)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (50)


لما أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بتقواه والاعتصام بحبله فامتثلوا، وأمرهم  بتكوين جماعة منهم يدعون إلى الإسلام ويحملون هم تبليغه، ويأمرون بالمعروف  وينهون عن المنكر فامتثلوا، ذكرهم سبحانه وتعالى بخير عظيم وهو أنه جعلهم  خير أمة أخرجت للناس، وامتن عليهم بأن وقاهم من كيد أعدائهم من أهل الكتاب  الذين لم يؤمنوا، بل وسلط عليهم المؤمنين وغضب عليهم بما كانوا يفسقون.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة من يوم السبت والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا  هذا الموعود، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس في سورة آل  عمران عليهم السلام إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ  تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   *  لَنْ يَضُرُّوكُمْ  إِلَّا أَذًى وَإِنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ يُوَلُّوكُمُ الأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لا  يُنْصَرُونَ   *  ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ  حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  [آل  عمران:110-112].معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! يقول تعالى:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ  أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:110]، هذا خبر من أخبار الله التي  لا يتطرق إليها غير الصدق، فيخبر تعالى مبشراً مهنئاً هذه الأمة بأنها خير  أمة أخرجها الله للناس، إذ ما وجدت على وجه الأرض أمة سمت ووصلت إلى ما  وصلت إليه هذه الأمة الإسلامية في الخير وعلو الدرجات، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه  من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم. كُنْتُمْ  [آل عمران:110]، أي: وجدتم،   خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:110]، والمخرج لها هو الله  عز وجل، و(الناس): لفظ يشمل البشرية كلها، عربها وعجمها، أولها وآخرها على  حد سواء.ثم بين وجه الخيرية، وكيف اكتسبناها وظفرنا بها وحصلنا عليها،  فقال تعالى:  تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [آل عمران:110]، أي: لما أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين  بتقواه والاعتصام بحبله فامتثلوا، وأمرهم بتكوين جماعة منهم يدعون إلى  الإسلام، ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر فامتثلوا، ذكَرهم بخير عظيم،  وبشر وأعلن عن خيريتهم وأفضليتهم فقال:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ  أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ  الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [آل عمران:110].وفي هذا إجمال، وقد  بينا (المعروف) الذي تأمر به هذه الأمة ألا وهو شرع الله عز وجل، وما عرفه  الله من خير، فيدخل فيه الإسلام وكل شرائعه، إذ ما شرع الله لعباده إلا  خيراً، و(المنكر) الذي ينهون عنه يشمل الكفر والشرك، وكل ما كره الله  وأبغضه وحرمه ونهى عنه، سواء من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال والصفات  والذوات. وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [آل عمران:110]، ولازم إيمانهم بالله  أنهم آمنوا بكل ما أمرهم الله أن يؤمنوا به، كالملائكة والكتب والرسل  والبعث والجزاء، وكل غيب من الغيوب التي أخبر الله عنها وأمر بالإيمان بها،  فلا تفهمن من قول الله تعالى:  وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  [آل عمران:110]:  لا تؤمنون بغير الله، بل تؤمنون بالله وبكل ما أمرنا الله أن نؤمن به، سواء  كان من عالم الغيب أو الشهادة، فإذا أمر الله بأن نصدق بكذا وجب على  المؤمن أن يصدق.وأركان الإيمان الستة قد بينها جبريل عليه السلام، ونحن  والحمد الله على علم بها، ومع ذلك إذا صح الخبر عن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم يأمرنا بأن نصدق بحادثة معينة وجب الإيمان بها، ولا قيمة لعقولنا حتى  ترفض أو تقبل، فكيف إذا أخبر الله تعالى؟!                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ لما أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بتقواه والاعتصام  بحبله فامتثلوا، وأمرهم بتكوين جماعة منهم يدعون إلى الإسلام، ويأمرون  بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر فامتثلوا، ذكرهم بخير عظيم فقال لهم:  كُنْتُمْ  خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:110]، كما قال لهم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كنتم خير الناس للناس ) ] وهذا حديث صحيح، فكيف  حالنا اليوم؟ هل نحن خير الناس للناس؟ ما قدمنا للناس شيئاً، بل غرقناهم  في الباطل والمنكر، هبطنا فائتسوا بنا وسلكوا سبيلنا، فهذا عمر رضي الله  عنه عام حجه وهو خليفة للمسلمين رأى في الناس دعة وقعوداً، فقرأ هذه الآية:   كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ [آل  عمران:110]، ثم قال: من سره وأفرحه وأثلج صدره أن يكون في هذه الأمة فليؤد  شرط الله فيها، أي: من سره أيها المؤمنون! أن يكون في هذه الأمة الممدوحة  المعلن عن كمالها فليؤد شرط الله فيها، وشرط الله فيها: الجهاد، والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ولذلك لما كنا نجاهد ونغزو ونفتح ونعلن عن كلمة  لا إله إلا الله والبشرية تدخل فيها، وتجلى للبشرية صدقنا وعدلنا ورحمتنا  وإحساننا وكمالاتنا، انجذبوا إلى الإسلام ودخلوا فيه.لكن لما وقفنا وهبطنا  الآن أصبحوا لا يقبلون الإسلام؛ إذ لم يشاهدوا أنواره ولا آثاره بين  المسلمين، فهل نبقى هكذا أو نحاول أن نعود إلى ما كنا؟ الواجب أن نحاول،  والطريق الذي ما زلنا لا نعدله هو أن نخلص قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، ونطرح بين  يدي الله نبكي في بيوته بنسائنا ورجالنا، ونتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، وما هي  والله إلا فترة قصيرة ونحن أولئك الذين أسوة للبشرية في الكمال البشري، ومن  غير هذا الطريق فلا عصا تنفع ولا سحر يؤتَّى.قال: [ كما قال لهم رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كنتم خير الناس للناس )، ووصفهم بما كانوا به خير  أمة فقال:  تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [آل عمران:110]، وهو الإسلام وشرائع  الهدى التي جاء بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ  الْمُنكَرِ [آل عمران:110]، وهو الكفر والشرك وكبائر الإثم والفواحش،   وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ [آل عمران:110]، وبما يتضمنه الإيمان بالله من  الإيمان بكل ما أمر تعالى بالإيمان به، من الملائكة والكتب والرسل والبعث  الآخر والقدر.ثم دعا تعالى أهل الكتاب إلى الإيمان الصحيح المنجي من عذاب  الله فقال عز وجل:  وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ [آل عمران:110]، بالنبي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبما جاء به من الإسلام، لكان خيراً لهم من دعوى  الإيمان الكاذبة التي يدعونها ] أي: ولو آمن أهل الكتاب من اليهود  والنصارى لكان خيراً لهم من هذه الدعاوى الفارغة، وأنهم يدعون إلى اليهودية  والصليبية، إذ كل ذلك من الدعاوى الباطلة، فهذا الله عز وجل الحكيم العليم  يقول لهم:  وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ [آل عمران:110]، بالنبي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبما جاء به عن الله من هذه الشرائع والعبادات  والقوانين، لكان خيراً لهم مما هم عليه من دعوى أنهم يؤمنون، وأنهم موقنون،  وهو كله كذب وباطل. قال: [ وأخبر تعالى عنهم بأن منهم المؤمنين الصادقين  في إيمانهم ]، أي: من اليهود، وقد دخل من النصارى ملايين والآيات تنزل  بالمدينة.قال: [ وذلك كـعبد الله بن سلام وأخيه، وثعلبة بن سعيد وأخيه ]،  وهؤلاء من يهود وعلماء المدينة الذين آمنوا [ وأكثرهم الفاسقون الذين لم  يعملوا بما جاء في كتابهم من العقائد والشرائع، ومن ذلك أمر الله تعالى  بالإيمان بالنبي الأمي، واتباعه على ما يجيء به من الإسلام ] وهذا عندهم في  كتابهم، فلمَ لم يؤمنوا به؟ قد عرفوه وأنكروه وجحدوه وتنكروا له، وذلك  للحفاظ على اليهودية الملعونة المزعومة، وحتى لا يذوبوا في روح الإسلام.  قال: [ ثم أخبر تعالى أن فساق أهل الكتاب لن يضروهم إلا أذى يسيراً،  كإسماعهم الباطل، وقولهم الكذب، وأنهم لو قاتلوهم ينهزمون أمامهم، مولينهم  ظهورهم، فارين من القتال هاربين، ثم لا ينصرون على المسلمين في أي قتال يقع  بين الجانبين ] وهذا ما أخبر به الله تعالى في الآية الثانية إذ قال:   لَنْ يَضُرُّوكُمْ إِلَّا أَذًى [آل عمران:111]، أي: مجرد أذىً فقط  باللسان، كالمهاترات والكذب،  وَإِنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ [آل عمران:111]، في  يوم ما،  يُوَلُّوكُمُ الأَدْبَارَ [آل عمران:111]، أي: يعطوكم ظهورهم  وأدبارهم ولن يقفوا أمامكم،  ثُمَّ لا يُنْصَرُونَ [آل عمران:111]، وهذه  بشرى للمسلمين وقد حصل ذلك، وهو الواقع. ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ  أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا [آل عمران:112]، وهذا في اليهود، والضرب كطبع وختم،  والذي ضربها عليهم وألصقها بهم هو الله خالقهم، ذلك لأنهم كفروا به وبما  بعث به رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل ولقتلهم الأنبياء والعلماء،  ولارتكابهم جرائم لا حد لها، فقد أهانهم الله وأذلهم فضرب عليهم الذلة.  أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا [آل عمران:112]، أي: حيثما وجدوا في العالم، وصدق الله  العظيم، إذ حيثما وجد اليهودي في العالم فهو أذل من الذليل إلى أن ارتبطوا  بأوروبا وأمريكا كما يأتي في الآية الكريمة، إذ قال تعالى:  إِلَّا  بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:112]، فإذا  ارتبطوا بالله ودخلوا في دينه، رفع ذلك الذل وأصبح اليهود من أعز الناس  وأكرمهم، أو ارتبطوا بمعاهدة مع دولة عظيمة كما ارتبطوا أولاً ببريطانيا  التي رفعتهم وسادوا أوروبا، ثم أمريكا، فهم أعزة ونحن الأذلة. إِلَّا  بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:112]، وهذه الآية  مخصصة لعموم آية الأعراف وهي قوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ  [الأعراف:167]، يا رسول الله،  لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ [الأعراف:167]، فهذه الآية  في سورة مكية، وهذه السورة -آل عمران- مدنية.فاسمع إلى قول الله تعالى:   وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ ، أي: أعلن،  لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الأعراف:167]، أي: اليهود،  لَيَبْعَثَنَّ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ  يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ [الأعراف:167]، وهذا عام خصص بهذه الآية  التي نزلت بعدها من سورة آل عمران، إذ قال تعالى:  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:112]، وذلك حتى لا تفهم أن قوله  تعالى:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ [الأعراف:167]، أنهم إذا  أسلموا يبقى العذاب عليهم، لا أبداً، بل إذا ارتبطوا بدولة أو معاهدة قوية  فإنه يرفع العذاب عنهم، لكن إذا لم هناك إسلام ولا معاهدة فيبقون أذلة، بل  أذل من الحيوانات، وقد عرف هذا البشر كلهم، إذ ليس هناك أذل من اليهودي؛  لأنهم أصحاب مكر وخداع وغش وكذب، مع أنهم أقلية لا يساوون أي شعب من  الشعوب، لكن فتح الله تعالى لهم الباب إذا أرادوا أن يخلصوا فقال:  إِلَّا  بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:112]. إذاً: ضرب  الله تعالى على اليهود الذلة والمسكنة أينما ثقفوا وفي أي البلاد وجدوا،  ولن تفارقهم الذلة والمسكنة في حال من الأحوال إلا في حال دخولهم الإسلام  وهو حبل الله، أو معاهدة وارتباط بدولة قوية وذلك حبل الناس، وهذا علمه  الله قبل أن يكون، وما كان النصارى يفرحون باليهود، إذ الثابت عنهم  تاريخياً أن النصراني المسيحي لا يفتح عينيه في اليهودي، بل ينزه بصره أن  ينظر إلى يهودي؛ بحجة أنه قاتل إلهه، فالذي يقتل ربك كيف تنظر إليه؟! لكن  تم ما أخبر الله تعالى به واستطاعوا أن يحتالوا على البشرية، فكان أول ضربة  ضربوها بأن أوجدوا المذهب البلشفي الشيوعي الأحمر، ووالله لهم صانعوه  وناسجوا خيوطه، وهم الذين نشروه في العالم، وبذلك خف الضغط عليهم، واتسعت  رقعة الأرض لهم، بل ورفعوا رؤوسهم، والآن ثلاثة أرباع المسيحيين بلاشفة،  ومن ثم أصبح اليهودي يتعنتر في ألمانيا التي هي مخ الصليبية، وظهرت  البلشفية الشيوعية، وساقت العالم، ووقع الذي وقع، وخف الضغط على اليهود،  والآن لما أدت الشيوعية وظيفتها عوضوها بالعلمانية، فقالوا: كل شيء للعلم  فقط لا للدين، وهكذا يعبثون بالبشرية، وهذا شأن الأمة إذا مدت أعناقها  لعدوها. قال: [ كما أخبر تعالى في الآية (112) أنه تعالى ضرب عليهم الذلة  والمسكنة أينما ثقفوا، وفي أي البلاد وجدوا، لن تفارقهم الذلة والمسكنة ]  والمسكنة هي الفقر والحاجة والضعف.قال: [ إلا في حال دخولهم في الإسلام  أولاً وهو حبل الله، أو معاهدة وارتباط بدولة قوية وذلك حبل الناس.كما أخبر  تعالى عنهم أنهم رجعوا من عنادهم وكفرهم بغضب من الله ] أي: ذاك العناد  والكفر الذي عاشوا عليه رجعوا خائبين، رجعوا بغضب من الله [ وما يستتبعه من  عذاب في الدنيا بحالة الفاقة والفقر المعبر عنها بالمسكنة، وفي الآخرة  بعذاب جهنم، كما ذكر تعالى علة عقوبتهم: وأنها الكفر بآيات الله وقتل  الأنبياء بغير حق، وعصيانهم المستمر، واعتداؤهم الذي لا ينقطع، فقال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ ] أي: كتبنا عليهم تلك الذلة  والمسكنة بسبب عصيانهم أولاً لله ورسله، وثانياً: باعتدائهم بقتلهم  الأنبياء والعلماء، وارتكابهم الجرائم التي لا حد لها.يقول تعالى:   كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ [آل عمران:110]، أي: نحن إن  شاء الله تعالى، فكل من يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، ويؤمن بالله وبما  جاء عن الله فهو منهم، وكل من تخلى عن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  وتورط في الموبقات والجرائم هبط وانسل منهم؛ لأن التعليل واضح:   تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ [آل عمران:110]. وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا  لَهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [آل عمران:110]، وهم أقلية كما علمتم،   وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ [آل عمران:110]، أي: المتوغلون في الفسق،  والفسق: الخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، يقال: فسقت الفأرة إذا خرجت من جحرها،  وبالتالي كل من خرج عن دين الله فهو فاسق.ثم قال تعالى:  لَنْ  يَضُرُّوكُمْ إِلَّا أَذًى [آل عمران:111]، أي: مجرد كلام يقولونه، أما أن  يقاتلوا وينتصروا على المسلمين فلا، وقد وقع ذلك، فهل انتصر اليهود على  العرب في حرب فلسطين؟ لو كان العرب هم المسلمون بحق، والفلسطينيون يشهدون  بأن اليهودية إلى الآن أذل مخلوق، إذ ما يستطيع اليهودي أن يواجه مسلماً  واحداً. وَإِنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ [آل عمران:111]، ما قال: وإذا قاتلوكم،  وإنما قال: إن يقاتلوكم؛ لأن هذا نادر، أي: أن يقاتل اليهود المسلمين، لكن  عندما هبطنا هذه الأيام في فلسطين فقط، فليس من المؤمل فيه أن اليهود  يقاتلون المسلمين، قال:  وَإِنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ [آل عمران:111]، من باب  الفرض، فلن يضروكم أبداً، بل  يُوَلُّوكُمُ الأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لا  يُنْصَرُونَ [آل عمران:111]. ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا  ثُقِفُوا [آل عمران:112]، أي: أينما وجدوا، سواء في الجبال أو في السهول أو  في أوروبا أو في أي مكان من العالم، اللهم  إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:112]، وحبل الله هو الإسلام، فإذا  اعتصموا بحبل الله، أي: دخلوا في الإسلام إيماناً وإسلاماً وإحساناً أعزوا  وكملوا، وما أصبحوا يهوداً ولا أهل ذلة ولا مسكنة،  وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:112]، وهذه ما ننساها، إذ إنهم استطاعوا أن يسحروا أوروبا وأن  يستولوا على أموالها بعد أن مسخوها، ولو بقيت الصليبية النصرانية كما هي  ذات آداب وأخلاق وعطف ورحمة، وتبغض اليهود بغضاً لا حد له ولا نظير له، ما  كانوا ليستولوا على أموالهم وتجارتهم ومصانعهم، لكن سحروهم أولاً ثم حولوهم  إلى بلاشفة حمر، إذ ثلاثة أرباع المسيحيين في أوروبا لا يؤمنون بالله ولا  باليوم الآخر، أي: أنهم ملاحدة. وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ [آل  عمران:112]، أي: عادوا مهزومين أذلاء مغضوباً عليهم من الله، وضربت عليهم  المسكنة، أي: الفقر والحاجة. ذلك [آل عمران:112]، أي: حصل هذا، وتم هذا،  وفعلنا هذا؛  بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ [آل عمران:112]، فقد قتلوا  زكريا، وقتلوا ولده يحيى، وحولوا قتل عيسى، إذ إنهم صلبوا من شبه لهم  بعيسى، وكأنهم قتلوا عيسى عليه السلام، وسحروا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  المدينة، بل وأطعموه السم في خيبر، ومات وأثر السم في لسانه، وكادوا له في  بني النضير وأرادوا أن يرموا عليه الصخرة أو الرحى.كما صح عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في اليوم الواحد، وفي المساء  تكون أسواقهم عامرة بالبيع والتجارة والشراء، وكأن الأمر عادي، ومع هذا  فباب التوبة مفتوح، فلو يسلم اليهودي يصبح مثلنا أو خيراً منا، إذ العبرة  بطهارة النفوس وزكاتها وليس بالأصل، إذ لو نعود إلى الأصل فأصلهم أشرف  الأصول، إذ إنهم أبناء الأنبياء، وأحفاد إبراهيم وأولاده. ضُرِبَتْ  عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ [آل عمران:112]، أي:  في الزمان الأول قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا [آل  عمران:112]، أي: لما تمردوا على شرائع الله وخرجوا عن طاعته، وتوغلوا في  الاعتداء، فذبحوا الأنبياء، وقتلوا العلماء.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: إثبات خيرية أمة الإسلام  ]، إذ إن هذه الآيات قد أثبتت -وهي كلام الله- خيرية هذه الأمة، فلن يستطيع  على وجه الأرض إنس ولا جن أن ينفي خيرية هذه الأمة وقد أثبتها الله عز  وجل، ورسوله يقول: ( كنتم خير الناس للناس )، وما زلنا والله، إذ لو نعود  إلى الله تعالى لنفع الله بنا البشرية وأنقذها من الخلود في النار، ومن  الهبوط والسقوط والحيوانية التي تعيش عليها، ولكن ذنبهم هو الذي جر لهم  هذا، فهم الذين احتالوا على هذه الأمة ومكروا بها وخدعوها وأضاعوها، ففقدوا  من يهديهم ومن يصلحهم. قال: [ وفي الحديث النبوي الشريف: ( أنتم تتمون  سبعين أمة أنتم خيرها وأكرمها على الله ) ] أنتم، أي: أيها المسلمون، تتمون  سبعين أمة، أي: تكملون من الأمم البشرية سبعين أمة، أنتم خيرها وأكرمها  على الله والله العظيم، ويكفي شهادة الله بقوله:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ  أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:110]، وبالتالي لو أراد أو حاول أحدهم أن  يهبط بهذه الأمة، أو ينفي عنها كمالها ما يستطيع، إذ الله يخبر في القرآن  الكريم بخيرية هذه الأمة فيقول:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ [آل عمران:110]،  والرسول يقرر في السنة النبوية فيقول: ( أنتم تتمون سبعين أمة، أنتم خيرها  وأكرمها على الله ) ، فالحمد لله، وأنبهكم إلى أمر وهو ألا تنظروا إلى  خيرية أمتكم، بل ليعمل كل واحد منا على أن يحقق ما به الخير، فيأمر  بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر ويؤمن بالله، ولن يمسح منه هذا اللقب أبداً.  [  ثانياً: بيان علة خيرية أمة الإسلام، وهي الإيمان بالله، والجهاد، والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ] أي: أن علة خيرية أمة الإسلام: الإيمان بالله  وبكل ما أمر الله أن نؤمن به، والجهاد في سبيل الله لنشر راية التوحيد، لكن  لما تركنا الجهاد ما أصبحنا خير أمة؛ لأن الجهاد بذل الجهد والطاقة لهداية  البشرية، فنصل إلى بلادها وندعوها إلى الإسلام، كرهت أم أبت، والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل مكان من الأرض، فهذه مهمة هذه الأمة  لإنقاذ البشرية جمعاء. [ ثالثاً: قال: وعد الله تعالى لأمة الإسلام ما  تمسكت به ]، أي: بالإسلام، فما ضيعت وما فرطت في قاعدة من قواعده ولا في  ركن من أركانه، [ وعد الله لأمة الإسلام ما تمسكت به ]، وإلى يوم القيامة، [  بالنصر على اليهود في أي قتال يقع بينهم ].ولهذا صحنا وبكينا أربعين سنة  وقلنا: لو أن إخواننا الفلسطينيين -والله شاهد- اجتمعوا وبايعوا إماماً  منهم، وتجمعوا في طرف من الأرض وأقاموا الصلاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن  المنكر سبع سنين فقط، وإذا هم أولياء الله تعالى، وقالوا: الله أكبر، والله  لهزموا اليهود، بل والله ما إن يتحرك هذا الجيش الرباني حتى يأخذ اليهود  في الرحيل، ثم على شرط أيضاً وهو لا أنهم يخرجون اليهود فقط، بل يواصلون  المسيرة إلى أقصى الشرق وإلى أقصى الغرب، فما المانع من هذا كله؟ كأن  يتجمعون عندنا في طرف المملكة، أو في طرف لبنان، أو في طرف سيناء مصر،  فيتربون نساءً ورجالاً وأطفالاً، فيقومون الليل ويصومون النهار، ويصبح  الرجل إذا نظر إلى وجه أخيه يرى النور يلوح من وجهه، ثم يعلنونها: الله  أكبر، والله ثلاثة أيام واليهود تشتتوا، ثم يلتفتون إلى جيرانهم فيقولون  لهم: يا أهل لبنان تدخلون في رحمة الله؟ قالوا: لا إله إلا الله، يا أهل  الأردن تدخلون في رحمة الله؟ يا أهل كذا وكذا.ماذا يكلفنا هذا؟ فقط أن نعبد  الله بحق، وأن نسلم إسلاماً حقيقاً فقط، أما الآلام والأتعاب فهاهي معنا،  سواء مع الغنى أو الفقر، وما زال الباب مفتوح، فوالله لن يخرج اليهود من  أرض فلسطين إلا المسلمون بحق، ولهذا ويلكم أن تقاتلوا اليهود فإنهم  يهزمونكم، ولا ننسى قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، يا  رسول الله! أين اليهود الذين نقاتلهم؟ إنهم حفنة وثلة وطائفة قليلة،  والإسلام قد انتشر في الشرق والغرب؟! ( والله لتقاتلن اليهود )، الله أكبر،  تعجب الأصحاب كيف نقاتل اليهود وقد أ جلاهم عمر وطردهم ولم يبق يهودياً  منهم، وهم أذلة في بلاد الروم وفي غيرها؟ لكن سيكون لهم شأن، وستكون لهم  دولة، وستكون لهم قوة، إذاً ولا بد من قتالهم.( ثم لتسلطن عليهم )، وهذه قد  استفدنا منها كلمة سياسية رددناها أربعين سنة في هذا المسجد، فقلت: لو أن  العرب أسلموا قلوبهم لله تعالى ودخلوا في رحمته، وخلعوا المعاهدة التي تربط  اليهود في أوروبا، وشاء الله أن أمريكا التي تنصرهم تعثر على مؤامرة  يهودية تسعى بأن تضر أمريكا، فإنهم يذبحونهم ويقتلونهم، ونظير هذا لما أراد  ألله أن يذلهم اكتشف هتلر النازي مؤامرة يهودية لضرب ألمانيا، فوالله  قتلهم وتتبعهم وأذلهم في العالم بأسره، فقتل منهم ثلاثين ألفاً، وما بقي  يهودي في ألمانيا، فلو أن المسلمين أو العرب أسلموا قلوبهم لله تعالى، فأقل  شيء أن تكتشف أوروبا أو أمريكا مؤامرة يهودية لضرب العالم وإفساد البشرية،  وعند ذلك سيضربونهم أو يسلطوننا عليهم فنقتلهم، وهذا هو نص الحديث: ( ثم  لتسلطن عليهم )، فالله هو الفاعل.( ثم لتسلطن عليهم فتقتلوهم حتى يقول  الشجر والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله، إلا شجر الغرقد فإنه شجر  اليهود )، واليهود الآن يحتفون بهذا الشجر وينمونه أكثر من العنب والتفاح!  وذلك لأنه ما يخبر عنهم، فإذا جاء المسلم يبحث عن اليهودي فإن هذا الشجر  يغطيه ولا يخبر عنه.والشاهد عندنا هل الشجر يكذب؟ هل الحجر يكذب؟ كيف يقول:  يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي تعال فاقتله، وهو ليس بمسلم؛ لأنه ما أعطى لله  لا قلبه ولا وجهه، فأين الإسلام؟!وسيأتي هذا اليوم لا محالة، لكن هل نحن  موجودون؟ الله أعلم، لكن ما زلنا نقول: والله لو نعود إلى الله بالطريقة  السليمة الربانية، وذلك بأن يعلنون في بلاد العالم الإسلامي: هيا نعد إلى  الله عز وجل، فيجتمعون بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم في بيوت ربهم كل ليلة من  المغرب إلى العشاء، فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، ويبكون ويذرفون الدموع أسفاً  وحزناً وألماً، وما هي إلا ساعات وإذا بالباطل يزول والخبث ينتهي والشر  ينمحي، وأمة الإسلام كلها ربانية، إذا سألت الله شيئاً أعطاها، ولا نحتاج  إلى أن نكون جيلاً يطير في السماء ويغوص في الماء، وإنما نسلك هذا الطريق  الذي يعتبر من أيسر الطرق وأسهلها، ولكن مضروب على قلوبنا، مسحورون،  واليهود هم الذين سحرونا.  [ رابعاً: صدق القرآن في إخباره عن اليهود بلزوم  الذلة والمسكنة لهم أينما كانوا ] في الشرق أو الغرب، إلا بأحد الحبلين  كما ذكر الله تعالى، وقد عرفناهم في شمال أفريقيا، وذلك لما انتصرت ألمانيا  أصبح اليهودي أذل من الشاة في الجزائر أو في تونس، فلا يتكلم ولا ينطق،  لكن عزوا وانتصروا وارتفعوا عندما حولوا الصليبيين إلى بلاشفة حمر، ولا  ننسى هذه الحقيقة.  [ خامساً: بيان جرائم اليهود التي كانت سبباً في ذلتهم  ومسكنتهم ].فهل أصابهم الله بالذل والمسكنة لعرقهم أو لشيء آخر؟ لا، ولذلك  نحن نعرف أن المسلمين أطهر الخلق وأعزهم، لكن لما خبثت نفوسهم ولطخوها  بالشرك والمعاصي والجرائم أذلهم الله، فسلط عليهم الكفار فحكموهم  وسادوهم.قال: [ وهي الكفر المستمر ] بدون انقطاع [ وقتل الأنبياء بغير حق ]  وهل الأنبياء يقتلون بحق؟ قتل إنسان يعتبر فضيعة كبيرة، لكن إذا كان بحق  فلا بأس. قال: [ والعصيان ] أي: التمرد على طاعة الله ورسوله [ والاعتداء  على حدود الشرع ] وهذه ظاهرة غريبة وهي واضحة. أسألكم بالله! من الذي كون  بنوك الربا؟! أجدادنا؟! النصارى؟! والله إنهم اليهود، وذلك حتى نهبط فلا  يرفع لنا دعاء، ولا تستجاب لكم كلمة، فهم الذين كونوا هذه البنوك الربوية  ونشروها في العالم، بل وإلى الآن يعملون ليل نهار لإفساد البشرية. ستقولون:  كيف هذا يا شيخ؟ بينته غير ما مرة فقلت: المفروض فينا نحن المسلمون: أن  أهل كل قرية يجمعون ما زاد عن قوتهم وتوفر في صندوق واحد من حديد أو خشب،  وينمونه في طرق التنمية كالتجارة أو الزراعة أو الصناعة، وبذلك تجتمع قلوب  أهل القرية فيتحابون ويتآلفون؛ لأن مالهم أصبح في يد واحدة، ثم من ذلك  الصندوق يسلفون أو يقرضون من أراد أن يستلف، والمؤمن إذا استقرض أو استلف  سوف يرد ذلك أو يقدم دمه وقلبه؛ لأنه المؤمن الحق، وهذه الرابطة قضى عليها  اليهود بإيجاد البنوك، فلم يبق من يسلف ولا من يقرض ولا من يساعد ولا من  يتعاون أبداً، وقد حاول أناس أن يوجدوا شركات مساهمة فما أفلحوا، فهل عرفتم  ما فعل اليهود؟ إن هذه ظاهرة واحدة فقط مما ذكرنا، أما العهر والزنا  وأندية اللواط -وكل هذا من صنائعهم- فحدث ولا حرج، وكل ذلك من أجل أن  يهبطوا بالبشرية ويعلو فوقها، ويوجدوا مملكة بني إسرائيل التي تحكم الشرق  والغرب، وليس لأجل الأكل والشرب، وإنما من أجل أن تعود لهم مملكتهم، إذ  البشرية كلها عدو لليهود.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (47) 
الحلقة (188)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (52)


إن من كفر بالله وجحد حقه لن تغني عنه أمواله وإن كانت مثل حبات الرمال،  ولن يغني عنه أولاده وإن استقوى بهم؛ لأن سبب كفره هو حرصه على هذه الأموال  والأولاد، ومهما أنفق الكافر من أموال لإطفاء نور الله وللصد عن دينه  فسينفقها ثم ستكون عليه حسرة، وحتى لو أنفق ماله في وجوه الخير في الدنيا  فلن ينتفع بها لأن الكافر لا ينتفع بالعمل الصالح.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا، فإنك مولانا ولا مولى لنا  سواك.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس ونحن في سورة آل عمران إلى هاتين الآيتين  الكريمتين، وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ  اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ    *  مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَثَلِ  رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ  يَظْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:116-117].                                 
 معنى الكفر في الآية                                                                                                    
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه  أخبار إلهية، والمخبر بها هو الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فالخبر الأول:  يقول تعالى مؤكداً هذا الخبر:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:116]،  وسواء كانوا من العرب أو العجم، من أهل الكتاب أو من المشركين، من المجوس  أو غيرهم، فما معنى: كفروا؟ كفروا بماذا؟ نريد أن نعرف شيئاً عن هذا الكفر؛  لأن الوعيد شديد، والجزاء عظيم، والمفزوع إليه الله أن ينجنا من هذه  الفتنة.أولاً: الكفر معناه: الجحود، يقال: كفَر نعمة الله، أي: جحدها،  وفلان كفر ما كان بيننا وبينه من الخير والبر والإحسان، أي: جحده، فالكافر  جاحد، وهذا الجحود يتناول أولاً -كما هو مذهب البلاشفة الشيوعيين والملاحدة  الدهريين-: جحود وجود الخالق عز وجل، وهذا كفر باطل هابط ممزوج مردود، ولا  يقول به إلا هؤلاء الذين صنعهم اليهود بأفرادهم، وإلا فالفطرة البشرية  تصرخ بوجود خالقها ورازقها ومدبر أمرها، بل مضت قرون على البشرية -آلاف- ما  أنكر فيها أحد -عربي أو أعجمي- وجود الله، وما كان إنسان من عهد آدم إلى  هذا القرن يوجد من ينكر وجود الله، إذ الفطرة تعد هذا وتقرره، لكن لعبة  اليهود التي صنعوها واستطاعوا أن ينجحوا فيها فقد أوجدوا المذهب الشيوعي  الدهري البلشفي، فقالوا: لا إله والحياة مادة!وأُطايبكم بتلك اللطيفة:  حدثنا أحد إخواننا كان مهاجراً من فرنسا إلى المدينة، يقول: كانت له صديقة  فرنسية أيام كان عيشه في فرنسا، هذه الصديقة أُصيبت بالإلحاد؛ لأن المدارس  علمانية، ولذلك من أراد أن يدرس الدين فليدرس في المدارس الخاصة، أما مدارس  الحكومة فمدارس علمانية، فقد كانوا يعلمونهم الإلحاد، ونظرية داروين  انتقلت حتى إلى بلاد العرب ودرسوها في الثانوية والكليات، ولا عجب؛ لأننا  تابعون إلا من رحم الله، فهذه الصديقة التي تبلشفت -وهي مسيحية- كلما ذكرها  بالخالق، بالرب تعالى تسخر منه، وتقول: أنت متخلف، أنت رجعي، إلى متى وأنت  هابط؟ قال محدثنا غفر الله له: وشاء الله أن تتزوج وتحبل، ثم بلغه أنها  مريضة في المستشفى، وأن الطلق يهزها لتضع، قال: فدخلت عليها وسمعتها تصرخ:  يا رب، يا رب، يا رب، قال: فتعجبت، فأخرجت ألف فرنك أو ألفين وقلت لها:  نادي كما كنت تنادي بهذه، لم عجزت الآن؟! وقبل ذلك كان إذا ذكرها بالله  تخرج الكيس وتقول: هذا هو الله الذي ينفعنا! لكن لما هزَّها الطلق وشاهدت  الموت: الله، الله، يا رباه، يا رباه، قال: فلما أريتها الجنيه وقلت لها:  ادع هذا، سخطت علي وغضبت وقالت: اذهب عني.فهذه كانت بلشفية ملحدة، لكن لما  دقت ساعة الهلاك وعرفت أيقنت أنه لا ينفع إلا الله، فهي تنادي: يا رباه، يا  رباه، وقوم نوح وقوم عاد وقوم ثمود وقوم إبراهيم، أقوام نتلو قصصها في  كتاب الله، فما مر بنا أن قوماً أنكروا وجود الله قط، بل وثقوا فيما  تسمعون، فلم يوجد من ينكر وجود الله إلا هذه الطائفة التي كونها اليهود  المعروفة بالبلاشفة والشيوعيين فقط، والبشر كانوا يؤمنون بالخالق الرازق،  ويؤمنون بالتوسل إليه بالآلهة التي صنعوها وزينها لهم الشيطان، لكن لا  ينكرون وجود الله، كذلك العرب كانوا في القمة في الشرك والعياذ بالله،  وأنتم تسمعون عنهم في التاريخ أنهم كانوا يحلفون بالله ويؤمنون بالله! ومع  هذا كما تسمعون في القرآن أنهم كانوا يسخرون من النبي والقرآن، ويكذبون  بالبعث والجزاء.والمراد من هذا: أن كلمة: (كفروا) لا تفهم منها أنهم اليهود  فقط، أو النصارى أو العرب، بل يجب أن نعرف ما الكفر حتى نتجنبه، حتى نذهب  من ساحته ونبعد من رائحته الكريهة.فخلاصة القول: كل من جحد وجود الله، أو  جحد أسماء الله، أو جحد صفات الله، أو جحد عبادة الله، أو جحد نبياً من  أنبياء الله فضلاً عنهم جميعاً، أو كذب بخبر من أخبار الله، سواء أطاقه  عقله واستطاع أن يفهمه أو لم يفهمه، أو كذب رسول الله في حادثة معينة من  أمور الشريعة أو الدار الآخرة فهو كافر، والمؤمن هو الذي صدَّق بوجود الله،  وبكل ما أخبر الله به، وآمن بكل ما أمر الله أن نؤمن به، ولو أن عبداً آمن  بالقرآن الكريم وكذب فقط بآية واحدة وقال: مثل هذه لا أؤمن بها، فهل يبقى  مؤمناً؟ والله لا يبقي مؤمناً، وإنما كفر بالله تعالى، كذلك آمن بكل الرسل  إلا أنه قال: إن فلاناً -عيسى- لا أصدق أنه رسول الله، فقد كفر وخرج من ملة  الإسلام، إذ إن الكفر: التكذيب والجحود والإنكار لله وبكل ما أمر به من  الإيمان بالملائكة، والكتب، والرسل، والقضاء والقدر، والبعث والجزاء،  وأحوال الآخرة وما يقع فيها من شقاء أو سعادة، فذلكم الكافر،  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:116] بهذا المعنى.                                                                      
 لطيفة في قوله تعالى: (لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئاً)                                                                                                    
                                يقول تعالى عنهم:  لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ  وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:116].وهنا لطيفة: لمَ   لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ  شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:116]؟ لأن كفرهم سببه المال والولد، والحفاظ على  أموالهم وأولادهم حملهم على أن يكذبوا رسول الله، والاعتماد عليهما -المال  والولد- على أن صاحبهما لا يشقى ولا يكرب ولا يحزن ولا يخسر في الدنيا، هذه  النظرية باطلة، وذكر تعالى المال والولد لعلمه بخلقه، وأن الكافرين يعتزون  بأموالهم وأولادهم، كالاعتزاز أيضاً بالجيوش، والاعتزاز بالوطن، والاعتزاز  بالحيل، وبالتالي كل من كفر لا بد وأن لكفره عاملاً وسبباً من الأسباب،  وأكثر ما يحمل على الكفر هو الحفاظ على المال والولد، إذ الاستغناء يجعل  هذا الغني لا يبالي بما يُطلب إليه من الدين، أو ما يُدعى إليه من الإيمان  والعمل الصالح، وصدق الله إذ قال:  أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ  فِتْنَةٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [الأنفال:28]، وتأمل  واقعنا تجد المؤمنين كغيرهم، إذ إن أكثر الذين يعرضون عن ذكر الله سبب ذلك  اعتزازهم واستغناؤهم بأموالهم وأهليهم، فأبطل تعالى هذا بقوله:  لَنْ  [آل  عمران:116] التي تفيد التأبيد،  لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا  أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:116]، فإذا أراد أن يضربهم  في الدنيا بوباء من الأوبئة، بأن يسلط عليهم عدواً من أعدائهم، بأن يسلبهم  عقولهم، بأن يفني ما لديهم وما عندهم من الأولاد والمال، فهل هناك من يرد  عنهم شيئاً؟! تُغني عنهم أموالهم وأولادهم؟! لا؛ لأن الله على كل شيء قدير،  لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، فمن الخير للإنسان أن يفزع إلى الله  ويلجأ إليه ويحتمي بحماه، أما أن تغتر نفسه بما لديه من سلطة أو جاه أو  مال، ويعرض عن الله معتزاً بما عنده، والله لن يغني عنه من الله شيئاً متى  أراده الله؛ لأن كثيراً من كفار العرب -الذين كفروا وحاربوا- كانوا معتزين  بأموالهم وأولادهم، فهذا الوليد بن المغيرة كان معتزاً بأولاده وماله،  واقرءوا ذلك في سورة المدثر، اليهود كذلك حافظوا على كفرهم وأبوا الإسلام  معتزين أيضاً بأموالهم ورجالهم. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ  عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:10]، متى أراد أن يُنْزِل بهم نقمه، وأن ينزل بهم عذابه.                                                                      
 وصف النار التي أعدها الله للكافرين                                                                                                    
                               ثم جاء الخبر الثاني وهو قوله:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ  [آل  عمران:10] البعداء، المنحطون الهابطون، الذين ما أصبحوا يتسمون بسمات البشر  والعقول البشرية، أولئك البعداء أصحاب النار الذين لا يفارقونها ولا  تفارقهم، كما هو صاحب اللسان لا يفارقه أبداً، فكذلك النار لا تفارقهم  أبداً.فأولاً: ما هي هذه النار؟ لولا أن الله عز وجل أوجد لنا جزءاً منها  من سبعين جزءاً، لكان البشر يكذبون بشيء ما عرفوه، فقطع الله عز وجل عليهم  الحجة وأرانا النار، وبها نصطلي ونستدفئ ونطبخ، فهي موجودة، فمن ينكر هذه  النار؟!  جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ الأَخْضَرِ نَارًا فَإِذَا أَنْتُمْ  مِنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ  [يس:80]، هذه النار وهذا اللهب وهذه الحرارة أصلها من  تلك النار التي هي في عالم أسفل، وقد أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  نارنا هذه جزء من سبعين أو ستين جزءاً من نار الدار الآخرة.ثم هذا الكوكب  النهاري -كوكب الشمس- بإجماع البشر على أنه أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف  مليون مرة، هذا الكوكب كله نار، فمن أوجد نار هذا الكوكب؟ آباؤنا؟!  أجدادنا؟! أيضاً هذا الكوكب الناري -كما نقول غير ما مرة- ما دام أنه أكبر  من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، فقد قال علماء الإسلام قبل أن يعرف هذا  علماء الكفر: لو وضعنا البشرية كلها في الشمس فقط ما سدت جزءاً أو زاوية من  زواياها! مع أنه كوكب يجري ويسبح بهذه الضخامة والعظمة طول الحياة، فمن  أوجده؟ تلقائياً؟! أتوماتيكياً؟! خرافة الهابطين وسفه السافهين، إنه الله  خالق كل شيء.فهذه النار وصفها الله تعالى بأوصاف لو يؤمن بها العبد وتُتلى  عليه أو يتلوها يخر مغشياً عليه، وحسبنا منها ما بلغنا عن رسولنا صلى الله  عليه وسلم من أن بعض الناس الأشقياء يوضع في تابوت -صندوق- من حديد ويغلق  عليه، ويقذف في ذلك العالم فيعيش بلايين السنين، لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يسمع  ولا يبصر ولا ينطق، ويمزقه الخوف والجوع والعذاب ملايين السنين، فكيف نأكل  أو نشرب؟! كيف نضحك؟!وهذه النار قد عُرضت في ذلك المحراب، شاشة بيضاء قبل  أن تعرف البشرية عرض دور السينما وشاشات التلفاز، والله لقد عرضت في محراب  رسول الله، في جداره الذي يصلي إليه، وقد شاهدها وشاهد النساء فيها، وآلمه  لهبها في وجهه حتى رجع القهقرى، حتى أشاح بوجهه، وليس ذلك العرض الهابط  الكاذب، وإنما عرض حقيقي.ثم ليلة الإسراء والمعراج عند عودته مر بها وشاهد  ما يتم وما يجري فيها، هذا العالم العظيم، هذه النار حروفها قليلة: (ن، ر،  ا) لكن ماذا نعرف عنها؟ لو نستعرض آيات القرآن.أما طعامها وشرابها فالحميم  والزقوم، والحميم هو: الماء الحار الذي يشوي الوجوه، والله ما يرفع الإناء  ليشرب ويدنيه من وجهه من شدة الظمأ والعطش حتى تتهرى بشرته وتنزل، أما  الضريع: فهو الشوك، وقد عرفه العرب في صحرائهم، وهو طعام أهل النار، وكذلك  الزقوم، وحسب الأشقياء أن يعيشوا في عالم يفقدون آباءهم وأمهاتهم وإخوانهم  وأخواتهم، فلا يعرفهم أحد ولا يعرفونه بلايين السنين، فأي نار هذه؟! ماذا  نقول؟!ضرس أحدهم كجبل أحد، إذ يخلق الله تعالى لهم أجساماً ما هي كأجسامنا  هذه، وإنما يخلقهم خلقاً جديداً، عرض ما بين كتفي الكافر في النار والله  كما بين مكة وقُديد، مائة وخمسة وثلاثون كيلو متراً، فإذا كان عرضه هكذا  فضرسه والله كجبل أحد، إذ كيف يعيشون ملايين السنين لو لم تكن أجسامهم  هكذا؟!  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا  لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   [النساء:56].لطيفة: لما قدَّم أبو جهل -عليه لعائن الله- لأولاده العجوة من  المدينة وصِحاف الزبدة قال: تعالوا نتزقَّم، هذا هو الزقوم الذي يهددنا  ويخوفنا به محمد، فكلوا العجوة والزبدة، فأنزل الله تعالى فيه قرآناً يُتلى  إلى يوم القيامة، جاء في سورة الدخان قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ  الزَّقُّومِ   *  طَعَامُ الأَثِيمِ   *  كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي  الْبُطُونِ   *  كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ   *  خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى  سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ   *  ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ  الْحَمِيمِ  [الدخان:43-48]، وقولوا له:  ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْكَرِيمُ  [الدخان:49]، ذق هذا العذاب الروحي الذي هو أشد مليون مرة من  العذاب البدني،  ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ   *  إِنَّ  هَذَا مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ  [الدخان:49-50] أي: تشكون.  وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:116]أي: أهلها الذين لا  يفارقونها،  هُمْ  [آل عمران:116]أي: لا غيرهم،  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ  [آل  عمران:116] والخلود: البقاء الأبدي، فلا يموتون ولا يحيون، ولا تنتهي النار  أبداً، ولم يشأ الله نهايتها وإفناءها والقضاء عليها، إذ خلقها لحكمة فلا  تخرج عن حكمته، فهل عرفتم جزاء الكفار؟إذاً: فهيا نحمد الله على أنا  مؤمنون: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، بينما أمثالنا بلايين هم كافرون في الشرق  والغرب.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (مثل ما ينفقون في هذه الحياة الدنيا كمثل ريح فيها صر...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ  أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:117].  ‏                                
 إنفاق الكافرين الأموال لإطفاء نور الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                الخبر الثاني: يقول تعالى:  مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ فِي  هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:117]، والآية تعني: جماعات تهدم  الإسلام وتحطمه وتنفق على ذلك الأموال، وعلى رأسهم هؤلاء اليهود  والصليبيون، فهم ينفقون أموالهم لإحباط دعوة الله وإبطالها، ولحمل البشرية  على الكفر وإبعادها عن الإيمان، ولإخراج الناس من نور الإيمان إلى ظلمة  الكفر، ولا شك أنهم ينفقون أموالاً طائلة. مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ  [آل  عمران:117] من أموال في هذه الحياة الدنيا، وليس ينفقونها على أبدانهم  فيطعمون ويشربون ويكتسون ويسكنون، وإنما أناس ينفقون الأموال لإطفاء نور  الله، وقد نجحوا في ذلك،  مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:117]، لهذه الأغراض السيئة.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (كمثل ريح فيها صر أصابت حرث قوم)                                                                                                    
                                 كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ  [آل عمران:117] أي: مثل  الريح، والريح معروفة وخاصة ريح الشتاء والبلاد الباردة، والصر: صوت بارد  شديد، صوت يُسمع منها، وبردها قاتل.هذه الريح  أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ   [آل عمران:117]، والمراد من الحرث: ما يحرث للأرض من سائر الزروع، كالبر  والذرة والشعير وما إلى ذلك،  أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ  [آل عمران:117] أي:  زرع قوم.                                                                      
 معنى قول الله تعالى: (ظلموا أنفسهم)                                                                                                    
                                 ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:117]، ظلموا أنفسهم  بماذا؟ كفروا، فسقوا، فجروا، جحدوا، اعتدوا، ظلموا، أفرغوا وصبوا على  أنفسهم أطنان الذنوب والآثام. ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:117]، وهل  يوجد إنسان يظلم نفسه؟ إي نعم، ومسكينة تلك النفس التي بين جنبيه، فبها  يسمع ويبصر وينطق ويقوم ويقعد، هذه الروح التي أُودعت في جسمه كأرواح  الملائكة طهراً وصفاء، ونوراً وإشراقاً، فيؤاخذ بمجرد أن يصل إلى مستوى  التكليف، وتصبح كلمته ينعكس ظلها على روحه وحركته، كلما أذنب ذنباً صب  عليها طناً من القاذورات والأوساخ، فهو بذلك قد ظلمها.ثم هل أودعت نفسه في  جسمه مظلمة، منتنة، عفنة، خبيثة؟ لا والله، وإنما نفخها الملك المكلف بنفخ  الأرواح وهي نور تتلألأ، والذي حوَّلها من نور إلى ظلمة، ومن طهر إلى خبث،  ومن خير إلى شر وفساد، يكون قد ظلمها.إذاً: فكل الفجار والفساق والكافرين  والمجرمين والمشركين والظالمين ظلموا أنفسهم، وليس من حقهم أن يفعلوا ذلك،   ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:117] فهل عرفتم بمَ ظلموها؟ أخذوا  السياط وضربوها كالبهيمة بين أيديهم؟! لا، وإنما ظلموها بأن صبوا فوقها  أطنان الذنوب والآثام، فاسودت وأظلمت وخبثت وتعفنت.فهل يُرى ذلك في خارج  الحياة؟ إي نعم، فأصحاب هذه النفوس الخبيثة هم الذين يزنون بنسائنا، هم  الذين يحسدوننا على ما آتانا ربنا، هم الذين يتمنون زوال نعمة أنعم الله  بها علينا، هم الذين يحتالون علينا ويأخذون أموالنا، أليس هذا مظهراً من  مظاهر هبوط النفس واسودادها وخبثها؟ وهل صاحب الروح الطاهرة النقية يفجر؟!  والله ما يفجر، وهل صاحب الروح النقية الطاهرة يكذبك؟ والله ما يكذبك، وهل  يمد يده إليك ليأخذ مالك أو يخنقك؟ والله ما كان؛ لأن روحه مشرقة طاهرة،  إذاً: فمن هو الذي يأتي هذه الجرائم؟ صاحب الروح الخبيثة، إذ إنه كلما  ازداد خبثها ازداد شر هذا الخبيث وظلمه وفساده.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فأهلكته)                                                                                                    
                                 كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ  ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ  [آل عمران:117]، أهلكت ماذا؟ ذاك  الزرع الذي كاد أن يصبح سنابل يملأ العين بخضرته وجماله، أصابته تلك الريح  فقضت عليه، فكذلك هؤلاء الذين ظلموا أنفسهم يقضون على مستقبلهم، ويصبح  مصيرهم الفناء والخراب والشقاء والدمار، ولما أصابهم بما أصابهم به من  الخسران والخراب والدمار والهلاك في الدنيا والآخرة ظلمهم الله؟ والله ما  ظلمهم؛ لأن الله حكيم لا يضع الشيء إلا في موضعه، فلما أصابهم بالدمار  والخراب سلط عليهم دولةً اجتاحتهم ودمرتهم، سلط عليهم وباء دمرهم وأفناهم،  سلط عليهم فقراً وجوعاً فأهلكهم، وضعَ ذلك الحكيمُ العليم في موضعه؛ لأن  الله حكيم عليم، إذا أصابك الله يا عبد الله بمصيبة فاعلم أنه الحكيم  العليم، حكمته وعلمه اقتضيا أن يصيبك بهذا المرض أو الألم، فلهذا ما من  مصيبة إلا بذنب، قال تعالى:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا  كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ  [الشورى:30].أنتم الآن  هادئون سالمون راضون، فلو الآن يسب بعضكم بعضاً، ويشتم بعضكم بعضاً،  ويلْكِمُ بعضكم بعضاً، فإذا بالدماء تسيل، وإذا بالجيش يطوقكم، وإذا بكم  تبيتون في السجن، فهل ظلمكم الله أم ظلمتم أنفسكم؟كذلك لو تذهب الآن إلى  بيتك وتقول لزوجتك: يا أم إبراهيم هات الشحم واللحم كله، فأكلت حتى امتلأ  بطنك، وأصبحت لا تستطيع الحركة، ثم نقلوك إلى المستشفى، فهل ظلمك الله أم  ظلمت نفسك؟أيضاً الآن أنا ظالم لنفسي بينكم والله العظيم، فقد شعرت بمغص  هناك، ثم خف الآن والحمد لله، وذلك بأني شربت أربعة أكئوس من الشاي الأخضر،  مع أن أكلي كأكل الطفل، وغدائي لا يغدي طفلكم، لكن مع فراغ البطن أربعة  أكئوس من الشاي أصابني المغص، فهل ظلمني الله؟ لا، وإنما ظلمت نفسي، وقد  هممت أن أقول للدكتور: ماذا أعمل لهذا المغص؟ ما هو الدواء؟ لكن الله لطف  فسكتُ،  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ  وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ  [الشورى:30]، وقال تعالى:  وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:117].كذلك لما  استولى علينا الشرق والغرب وحكمنا، هل ظلمنا الله؟ حاشا لله، وإنما ظلمنا  أنفسنا؛ لأننا انقدنا وجرينا وراء الباطل، وجهلنا بربنا وعصيناه، وفسقنا عن  أمره وعبدنا سواه، ومزقنا كلمتنا وشتتنا أمتنا وأصبحنا مذاهب وطوائف، فدقت  ساعة الانتقام، فأذاق الله أمة الإسلام العذاب، وهذا الذي نصرخ به، وأن  الأمة الإسلامية متهيئة وأنها تحت النظارة، ووالله إن لم تتدارك بالأمة  بالتوبة الصادقة، فتجتمع على كتاب الله، وتعود إلى منهج رسول الله، لنزل  بها بلاء أعظم من بلاء الاستعمار، والغافلون ما يشعرون بهذا. أمة الإسلام  أصبحت أمماً تعبد الطين والوطن، وتُعرض عن ذكر الله وكتابه، وتتعلق  بالأوهام والضلالات، وتعتز بالباطل، فلا إله إلا الله! إلى أين تريد أن تصل  هذه الأمة؟ ولكن أنفسهم ظالمون لها، والله ما ظلمهم أبداً.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
                                قال [ شرح الكلمات: كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:116] ]: كذبوا  بالله ورسوله وشرعه ودينه. لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ [آل عمران:116]: لن تجزي  عنهم يوم القيامة أموالهم ولا أولادهم من عذاب الله شيئاً، إذ لا مال  يومئذ ينفع ولا بنون. مَثَلُ [آل عمران:117] أي: صفة وحال ما ينفقونه  لإبطال دعوة الإسلام أو للتصدق به ] وهم كافرون، فهل تنفعهم صدقاتهم من  بناء المستشفيات وتوزيع الأدوية مع السعي إلى تكفير الناس؟!  كَمَثَلِ  رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ [آل عمران:117]، والآن الصليبيون ينفقون أموالاً طائلة،  فهل هذه تغني عنهم من الله شيئاً؟ إن مثلها: كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ  أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ [آل  عمران:117]، والله لا ينتفعون بحسنة؛ لأنهم كفار، وينفقون ضد الإسلام  للتنصير والتكفير.قال الشارح: [ الصر: الريح الباردة الشديدة البرد التي  تقتل الزرع وتفسده، الحرث: ما تحرث له الأرض وهو الزرع. ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ [آل عمران:117]: حيث دنسوها بالشرك والمعاصي فعرضوها للهلاك  والخسار ].                                                                      
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال [ معنى الآيات: لما ذكر تعالى حال مؤمني أهل الكتاب  وأثنى عليهم بما وهبهم من صفات الكمال، ذكر هنا في هاتين الآيتين ما توعد  به أهل الكفر من الكتابين وغيرهم من المشركين على طريقة القرآن في الترغيب  والترهيب؛ ليهتدي من هيأه الله تعالى للهداية، فقال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:116] أي: كذبوا الله ورسوله، فلم يؤمنوا ولم يوحدوا،   لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ [آل عمران:116]  أي: في الدنيا والآخرة مما أراد الله تعالى بهم شيئاً من الإغناء؛ لأن الله  تعالى غالب على أمره، عزيز ذو انتقام، وقوله تعالى:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ [آل عمران:116] فيه بيان حكم  الله تعالى فيهم، وهو أن أولئك البعداء في الكفر والضلال المتوغلين في الشر  والفساد، هم أصحاب النار الذين يعيشون فيها لا يفارقونها أبداً، ولن تغني  عنهم أموالهم التي كانوا يفاخرون بها، ولا أولادهم الذين كانوا يعتزون بهم  ويستنصرون، إذ يوم القيامة:  لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ  *  إِلَّا  مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ  [الشعراء:88-89] سليم من الشك والشرك  والكبر والعجب والنفاق.هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى، أما الآية الثانية:  فقد ضرب تعالى فيها مثلاً لبطلان نفقات الكفار والمشركين، وأعمالهم التي  يرون أنها نافعة لهم في الدنيا والآخرة، ضرب لها مثلاً: ريحاً باردة شديدة  البرودة أصابت زرع أناس كاد يُحصد -أي: الزرع- وهم به فرحون، وفيه مؤملون،  فأفسدته تلك الريح، وقضت عليه نهائياً، فلم ينتفعوا بشيء منه، قال تعالى في  هذا المثل:  مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ [آل عمران:117] أي: أولئك الكفار،   فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا [آل عمران:117] أي: مما يرونه نافعاً لهم  من بعض أنواع البر،  كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرٌّ أَصَابَتْ [آل  عمران:117] أي: تلك الريح الباردة،  حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ [آل عمران:117] أي:  زرعهم النابت،  فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ [آل عمران:117] أي: أفسدته، فحرموا من حرثهم  ما كانوا يؤملون،  وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ [آل عمران:117] حيث أرسل عليهم الريح  فأهلكت زرعهم، إذ لم يفعل الله تعالى هذا بهم إلا لأنهم ظلموا بالكفر  والشرك والفساد، فجزاهم الله بالحرمان، وبذلك كانوا هم الظالمين لأنفسهم،  قال تعالى:  وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:117] ].                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال [ من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: لن يغني عن المرء مال ولا  ولد متى ظلم وتعرض لنقمة الله تعالى.ثانياً: أهل الكفر هم أهل النار،  وخلودهم فيها محكوم به، مقدر عليهم لا نجاة منه.ثالثاً: بطلان العمل الصالح  بالشرك والموت على الكفر ] فقد يعمل العبد عشر سنين أو خمسين سنة وهو صائم  قائم، وإذا بكلمة كفر تخرج منه فتمحو ذلك كله،  لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ  لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ  [الزمر:65]، أي: أن بطلان العمل الصالح هو بالشرك  وبالموت على الكفر، ومن هنا نعلم أن المشرك يصوم ويتصدق، فهذا الكافر عبد  الله بن جدعان الذي سألت عنه أم المؤمنين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت:  ( ما تقول فيه يا رسول الله؟ قال: هو في النار، قالت: كان يذبح في الحج  الواحد ألف بعير، ويكسو ألف حلة )، من يفعل هذا؟! قال: ( هو في النار؛ لأنه  مات على الشرك، مات ولم يقل يوماً: رب اغفر لي وارحمني ). [ رابعاً:  استحسان ضرب الأمثال في الكلام لتقريب المعاني ]، فالله ضرب المثل من أجل  أن يقرب المعنى إلى الناس ولينتفعوا بما يسمعون، وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (48) 
الحلقة (189)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (53)


حرم الله عز وجل على عباده المؤمنين اتخاذ مستشارين من أهل الكفر، وحرم  إطلاعهم على أسرار المسلمين ومواطن ضعفهم وقوتهم، لما في ذلك من الضرر  الكبير الذي يلحق بالمسلمين، وذلك لفساد الكافرين تجاه المسلمين، وما  يحملونه في قلوبهم من إرادة الشر لهم، والفرح بما يصيبهم من العنت والنصب  والبلاء، وإنما يظهرون لأهل الإيمان النصح والمحبة ويبطنون في أنفسهم البغض  لهذا الدين وأهله.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع- صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، فهنيئاً لكم معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات.وها نحن مع سورة آل  عمران عليهم السلام، وهانحن مع هذه الآيات المباركات الثلاث، وتلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا وَدُّوا  مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي  صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْقِلُونَ   *  هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ  وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا  وَإِذَا خَلَوْا عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الغَيْظِ قُلْ  مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   *  إِنْ  تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا  بِهَا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ  [آل عمران:118-120].                                 
 مناداة الله لعباده بوصف الإيمان                                                                                                    
                                فهيا نتغنى بهذه الآيات، فنكرر تلاوتها، ونتابع معانيها،  وما تهدف إليه، وما تدعو إليه، وما تحققه لنا -معشر المؤمنين-إن كنا مؤمنين  صادقين. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:118] نادانا ربنا،  فلبيك اللهم لبيك، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأن المؤمنين أحياء، والحي يسمع  النداء ويجيب، وإن أُمر فعل، وإن نُهي ترك، وإن بُشر استبشر، وإن حُذِّر  حَذر، وإن عُلم عَلِم وتعلم، هذا العلم علمناه الله، وأصبحنا أهلاً له،  فالحمد لله، وملايين المسلمين لا يخطر ببالهم هذا ولا يعرفونه! فيا معاشر  المستمعين! هل أنتم متفاعلون مع هذه الآيات؟مرة أخرى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا  يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ  مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:118]، ربنا لك  الحمد، فقد بينت لنا إن كنا نعقل، أما إن فقدنا عقولنا، وتهنا في متاهات  الدنيا، وأصبحنا كالمجانين فما ننتفع بهذه الآيات. هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ  تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ   [آل عمران:119] أي: كالتوراة، أو الإنجيل، أو الزبور، وكل كتب الله، وهم لا  يؤمنون بكتابكم.  وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا  عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُوا  [آل  عمران:119] قل: يا رسولنا، قل يا عبد الله المؤمن:  مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ   [آل عمران:119] فلا يضرنا غيظكم شيئاً، سبحان الله! إنه تعليم مولانا،   قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  [آل  عمران:119]. إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُصِبْكُمْ  سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ  كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ  [آل  عمران:120]، كيف يضرنا كيدهم ونحن أولياء الله، والله محيط علمه بهم؟! الله  أكبر! هل هذا القرآن يجوز قراءته على الموتى؟! آه، يا للعجب! يا معشر  العرب! هذا القرآن يُقرأ على الموتى وما أفقنا إلى اليوم! وإن قلت: لا  يُقرأ القرآن على الموتى، يعجبون، كيف لا يُقرأ على الموتى؟! آلله أنزله  ليقرأ على الموتى؟! إن هذه الآيات الثلاث لا يوجد واحد في الألف من مسئولي  العالم الإسلامي قرأها وعرفها، ولا دروا ما هي، لعلي واهم؟ من يرد عليّ؟  وبالتالي كيف يسوسون البشرية؟! كيف يقودون أهل: لا إله إلا الله؟! إنهم لا  يلامون؛ لأن آباءهم وأمهاتهم لا يعرفون القرآن إلا ليلة الميت، فيقرءونه  على الميت سبع ليال، أو إحدى وأربعين ليلة، وكأن القرآن ما نزل إلا للموتى،  فعجب هذا أو لا؟ والآن الحمد لله هذا النداء تضمنته نداءات الرحمن، وأصبح  الآن يقرأه المسئولون، فقد وِزِّع كثيرٌ منه، واليوم طلبوا منا القوات  المسلحة إذناً بطبع هذا الكتاب وتوزيعه على كل أفراد القوات، فالحمد لله،  وهذا نداء منها، إذ إنها تسعون نداء.والمفروض أن كل مؤمن يضع هذا النداءات  عند رأسه، وقبل أن ينام يستمع إلى نداء من نداءات ربه، فيقول: الحمد لله،  الحمد لله، الله يناديني! أية نعمة أعظم من هذه؟! يناديني سيدي ومولاي  ليعلمني وليهذبني وليرفعني، وما نصغي ولا نسمع! وهل كل مؤمن ومؤمنة يسمع  هذه النداءات يبقى جاهلاً؟! والله ما يبقى جاهلاً، يبقى ضالاً؟ والله ما  بقي ضلاله إلا أن يشاء الله، فهو قد عرف أن الضلال لمن فقد الهداية والنور،  أما الذي هدايته تقوده والنور أمامه كيف يضل؟! يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:118]، نادانا الله عز وجل -نحن معاشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات- بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأن المؤمن حي؛ لأن الإيمان بمثابة الروح،  والأجسام لا تحيا إلا بالأرواح، فإذا خرجت الروح مات الجسم، فكذلك الإيمان  والله بمثابة الروح، فلما حيينا بفضله ومنته علينا، وأصبحنا أحياء، نادانا  ليعلمنا، ليؤدبنا، لينجينا، ليبعدنا عن المساخط والمهالك.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال لنا:  لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ   [آل عمران:118]، وهنا اللام ناهية،  لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ  دُونِكُمْ  [آل عمران:118]، ما هي هذه البطانة؟ البطانة من تستبطنهم  وتطلعهم على بطائن أمورك وخفاياها، فأيها المسئول! سواء كنت قائداً  عسكرياً، أو كنت إماماً للمسلمين، أو كنت صاحب متجر، أو مصنع، فمصنعك لا  تريد أن تطلع عليه غير المؤمنين الصالحين، كذلك تجارتك ومورد أموالك، لا  تريد أن تطلع عليه إلا الخواص، الذين تطمئن إليهم، أما أن تطلع عليه أعداءك  فسوف يحرمونك من ذلك. لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:118] من غيركم، أي: من اليهود والنصارى والبلاشفة الشيوعيين والمجوس  والمشركين والكافرين، وقوله:  مِنْ دُونِكُمْ  [آل عمران:118] فقط، أخْرِج  المؤمنين، فلا استثناء إلا للمؤمنين، ومن عداهم هم دوننا، من اليهود  والنصارى والمجوس والمشركين والملاحدة، بل كل الكافرين، فقد نهانا مولانا  أن نتخذ بطانة من دوننا من الكافرين، فنستبطنهم ونطلعهم على خفايا أمورنا  وأسرارنا الحربية والسلمية؛ ليكملنا ويسعدنا ويعزنا.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (لا يألونكم خبالاً)                                                                                                    
                                ثم بين وعلل فقال:  لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا  [آل  عمران:118]، والخبْل: الفساد والشر، أي: لا يقصرون في إفساد حياتكم عليكم،  وقائل هذا هو الله خالق القلوب، وواهب العقول، والعليم بذات الصدور، فإن  قلت: لا، كفرت، كذبت الله، وأعوذ بالله أن تكذب الله، وهل لك قيمة حتى تكذب  العليم الخبير؟! فالأعداء لا يقصرون أبداً في إفساد الحياة عليكم، وصدق  الله العظيم، إذ إلى الآن لا يريدوا للعالم الإسلامي أو أي بلد إسلامي أن  يسمو أو يسعد أو يكمل أبداً؛ لما في نفوسهم من الحقد والغل على الإسلام  والمسلمين.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ودوا ما عنتم)                                                                                                    
                                 وَدُّوا  [آل عمران:118]، أبلغ وأكثر لتأدية المعنى من:  (أحبوا)،  وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ  [آل عمران:118]، العنت: المشقة الشديدة،  مثل: الذي كُسِر وجبر، ثم ازداد كسراً بعد الجبر، فهذا معنى العنت، وهو أشد  من المشقة، وما قال: ودوا مشقتكم، وإنما عنتكم؛ ليبقى المسلمون دائماً في  بلاء وفقر وجدب وضعف وخلاف وهزيمة وشر وهكذا، فهذا الذي يودونه. وَدُّوا  مَا عَنِتُّمْ  [آل عمران:118]، احذر أن تقول: لا، يوجد يهود ونصارى لا  يحبون لنا إلا الخير! والله ما كان، ولن يكون حتى تطهر تلك القلوب، وتحيا  تلك النفوس الميتة، وتتصل بالملكوت الأعلى، وتؤمن بلقاء الله وما عند الله،  ثم يحبون كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، ولا يودون له الشقاء ولا التعاسة ولا البلاء،  أمَا وهم يعرفون أنهم هم أصحاب النار والجحيم الخالدون فيها، والمسلمون أهل  السعادة والكمال، فكيف يحبونهم؟!فإن قيل: يا شيخ! أنت تقول هذا الكلام! إن  هذا أمر واقع، فما الذي أنزلنا من علياء السماء إلى الأرض؟ القرآن؟!  أولياء الله؟! إذاً فمن؟ والجواب: هم، فقد حولوا قلوبنا إلى قلوب شرك وباطل  وأوهام، أبعدونا عن نور الله فعشنا في الظلام، افترقنا وتنازعنا وتناحرنا،  وأكل بعضنا بعضاً، وضاعت آدابنا وأخلاقنا، وهبطنا حتى ساسونا وسادونا، وهم  يديرون دفة حكمنا، فهل هناك من يرد عليّ من أهل العلم والسياسة؟ أهل  السياسة والبصيرة يعرفون هذا، أما الجهال فلا تسأل عنهم.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم...)                                                                                                    
                                ثم يزيدنا ربنا بياناً فيقول:  قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ  مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ  [آل عمران:118]، أي: بغضهم الشديد لنا ظهر من ألسنتهم،  ومن يجلس إليهم ويستمع منهم والله ما يلبث حتى يسمع كلمات دالة على بغضهم  لنا.قوله:  وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ  [آل عمران:118]، أي: ما  تخفي صدورهم من بغضنا وحسدنا، وحب سقوطنا وضعفنا وعجزنا ومصيبتنا، أعظم مما  قد يظهر على ألسنتهم.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (قد بينا لكم الآيات إن كنتم تعقلون)                                                                                                    
                                وأخيراً: يقول لنا ربنا -سامحنا يا رب-:  قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ  [آل عمران:118]، ماذا نقول؟ ربنا لك الحمد، ولا نقول:  جزاك الله خيراً، إذ إنه صاحب الخير، فاللهم لك الحمد على ما علمتنا وبينت  لنا، ونحن نأسف أننا ما عرفنا بيانك، ولا أخذنا بآياتك، فارتبكنا وهبطنا  وتمزقنا، والمنة لك يا رب العالمين. قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:118]، وإذا كنتم لا تعقلون فلن تشاهدوا  الطريق أبداً، وإلا فإن الله بين الطريق -سبيل النجاة- على أوضح ما يكون،  ولكن أين العقول؟ العقول ذهب بها الهوى والدنيا والشهوات، وغطاها الجهل  وظلماته، وارتبك العالم الإسلامي وهو الآن في محنة. قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ   [آل عمران:118]، فلك الحمد يا ربّ أن بينت لنا، وقلت:  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:118]، فالذين لا يعقلون ما ينفعهم البيان أبداً،  فالمجنون، والخبل، والبهلول، إذا قلت له: الطريق من هنا، فاسر عن يمينك إلى  كذا، ثم يأتيك المحل الفلاني، ثم امش حتى تصل إلى كذا، فإنه لا يفهم؛ لأنه  لا يعقل، ما عنده عقل.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (هاأنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبونكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا  يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ  قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ  الغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ  الصُّدُورِ  [آل عمران:119]. هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ  [آل عمران:119] عجيب  هذا الكلام الإلهي! لما جاء بالهاء في (أنتم) ما استعجل فقال: هؤلاء، وإنما  (هَا)،  أَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ  [آل  عمران:119]، إذ عواطف المؤمنين والمسلمين تطغى عليهم، فقد يحب المسلم جاره  اليهودي أو النصراني أو المجوسي، وخاصة إذا أحسن إليه وشاهد منه بعض  الإحسان، ولا يفكر في قلبه، وما ينطوي عليه صدره من الغل والحسد للإسلام  والمسلمين، فمن يرد على الله؟ أعوذ بالله!  هَاأَنْتُمْ  [آل عمران:119]  وخاصة قبل نزول هذه الآيات، قبل نزول هذه التعاليم الإلهية، قال لنا:   هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]،  صدق الله العظيم، إي والله، لا يحبونكم.ثم قال:  وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ  [آل عمران:119]، لفظ: (الكتاب) يا طلبة العلم ما هو  بمفرد، وإنما هو اسم جنس بمعنى: الكتب الإلهية، كقولك: الإنسان، هل هو  واحد؟ لا، إذ إن كل البشرية إنسان.  هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ  وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:119] والبرهنة:  وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:119] الإلهي،  كُلِّهِ  [آل عمران:119]، فلو كان  مفرداً ما يقول: كله، لكن (الكتاب) اسم جنس المراد به الكتب الإلهية، فنحن  نؤمن بالتوراة، والإنجيل، والزبور، وصحف موسى، وصحف إبراهيم، وصحف شيث  وإدريس وهكذا، كل ما أنزله الله من كتاب نحن نؤمن به، وهم لِمَ لا يؤمنون  بكتابكم؟! لِم لا يؤمنون بالقرآن ويدخلونه في صدورهم؟! أو ما هم بمؤمنين  كما يزعمون؟ أنزله الله أو لا؟ يقولون: هذا كتابه، لِم لا يؤمنون به؟ لأنهم  يحافظون على كيان وجودهم، ومن هنا سوف يبغضونكم ويعادونكم، ولا يرون لكم  الخير أبداً، فسبحان الله! كيف يُعلٍّم الله المؤمنين؟ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ  [آل عمران:119]، وهم لا يؤمنون بكتابكم أبداً، بل  ولا بآية منه.ثم قال:  وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]، هذا أيام ضعفهم  ووجودهم في المدينة،  قَالُوا آمَنَّا  [آل عمران:119]، أي: نحن مؤمنون،   وَإِذَا خَلَوْا  [آل عمران:119] ببعضهم البعض، وما بقي معهم مؤمن في  المجلس،  عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الغَيْظِ  [آل عمران:119]،  وهذا من عادة الإنسان وفطرته أنه إذا تألم يعض أصبعه، حتى الأطفال الصغار  يفعلون ذلك، فهؤلاء إذا خلوا فيما بينهم، وما بقي مؤمن يسمع أو يرى مجلسهم،   عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ  [آل عمران:119] من شدة الغيظ، فلا  يريدون أن يروا مؤمناً سعيداً أبداً.وعند ذلك قال الله لرسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم بأن يقول لهم:  قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]، فخفف  عن نفسك يا رسولنا، خفف عن نفسك يا شيخ فلان، قل لهم:  مُوتُوا  بِغَيْظِكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]، وليس شرطاً أن يسمعوك، فما دمت قد علمت هذا  فقل لهم الآن: موتوا بغيظكم، لن ينفعكم الغيظ، بل تحترقون به، وهذا أيام  كنا أولياء الله والله معنا، فلم نبال بغيظهم، إذ قال لنا ربنا: قولوا لهم:   مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]. إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ  الصُّدُورِ  [آل عمران:119]، كل ما في صدر الإنسان وانطوى عليه واختبأ فيه  الله عليم به، ولهذا أخبرنا بغيظهم، وأنهم مصرون عليه، وقلوبهم مملوءة،  وصدورهم محشوة به، فإذا قال لك اليهودي: لا، نحن لا نحمل لكم غيظاً ولا  بغضاً ولا كرهاً! فقل لهم: أخبرنا العلام للغيوب أنكم تبغضون المسلمين،  وهذا إخبار الله عز وجل خالق قلوبكم، وموجد صدوركم.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ  تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا  يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ   [آل عمران:120]، زاد الله تعالى في البيان للآيات، فقال:  إِنْ  تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ  [آل عمران:120]، لا أن تصيبكم، وإنما مجرد المس،  كأن نزل المطر بدياركم، الغزوة الفلانية انتصرتم فيها، الرخاء عمَّ الديار،  أدنى حسنة تمسَّكم تسؤهم، فيكربون ويحزنون ويتألمون، وكذلك إذا سمعوا أننا  أصبحنا ننتج الطائرات المقاتلة يكربون. إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ  [آل  عمران:120] قلَّت أو كثرت، والله:  تَسُؤْهُمْ  [آل عمران:120]، أي: تصبهم  بالإساءة في نفوسهم، لا يريدون أبداً أن يصيبكم خير؛ لأنهم أعداء. وَإِنْ  تُصِبْكُمْ  [آل عمران:120] لا أن تمسكم مصيبة، وإنما تصبكم مصيبة، كالجدب  العام أو هزيمة في معركة،  يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا  [آل عمران:120]، فتمتلئ  صدورهم بالفرح، ويظهر ذلك على ألسنتهم وعلى وجوههم.وبعد:  وَإِنْ  تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:120]، وهذه بشرى الله لعباده المؤمنين، لكن بشرطين عظيمين:أولاً:  الصبر في البلاء والشدة، فلا نتزعزع.ثانياً: أن نتقي الله عز وجل فلا نعصه،  ولا نخرج عن طاعته.وعند ذلك إن نحن صبرنا واتقينا ربنا، والله ما ضرنا  كيدهم ولا مكرهم، بل والله لو تألبوا كلهم، وجاءوا من شرق الدنيا وغربها،  ما زلزلوا أقدامنا ولا أصابونا بما يضرنا؛ لأن من بيده الملكوت هو الذي  يديره، فيخيبهم في كل حملاتهم وظنونهم، ويرجعون خاسرين من حيث أتوا. وَإِنْ  تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا  [آل  عمران:120]، أي: أذاهم، مكرهم، احتيالهم، خبثهم، ما يضر أبداً، إن أنتم  صبرتم واتقيتم، وتقوى الله مستلزمة لطاعته في كل الأمر والنهي، في العقيدة،  في القول، في السلوك، في اللباس، في كل حياتنا؛ لأنها أنظمة ربانية، إذا  تم تنظيمها وأُديت كذلك، فأهلها لن يخسروا أبداً، ولن يضرهم كيد  الكائدين.وكرر ذلك بهذا التعليق فقال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  مُحِيطٌ  [آل عمران:120]، هم يبيتون المكر ويتآمرون ويجتمعون في لندن،  ويجتمعون في الهند، وفي كذا وكذا، والله مطلع عليهم، فلا يستطيعون أن  يفعلوا شيئاً، إذ إن كل أعمالهم مفضوحة لله مكشوفة بين يديه، فلهذا يا معشر  المؤمنين! اصبروا واتقوا، والله لن يضركم كيدهم شيئاً؛ لأن الله سيدنا  ومولانا وخالقنا وولينا مطلع على كل تحركاتهم الظاهرة والباطنة.  وقد قيل  لـعمر -خليفة المسلمين- رضي الله عنه: إن هنا رجلاً نصرانياً من رجالات  الحيرة -والحيرة قريبة من العراق- لا أحد أكتب منه ولا أخط بقلم -أي: أنه  كاتب ممتاز- أفلا يكتب عنك يا عمر؟ فقال عمر: لا آخذ بطانة من دون  المؤمنين؛ لأنه سيصبح يطلع على كل مهام عمر. والناظر إلى الدول الشيوعية  الاشتراكية يوم دخلوا في الاشتراكية، أصبحت بطانتهم كلهم من الروس، خواصهم  الذين يسيرون دفة الاشتراكية من الروس، أو من المجر، أو المناطق الروسية من  يوغسلافيا. كذلك: جاء أبو موسى الأشعري -رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعن  الأشعريين كلهم -بحسَّاب نصراني- حسَّاب لا نظير له في الحساب إلى عمر،  فانتهره عمر وقال له: لا تدنهم وقد أقصاهم الله، ولا تكرمهم وقد أهانهم  الله، ولا تأمنهم وقد خونهم الله. فأدب عمر رضي الله عنه أبا موسى رضي الله  عنه، مع إتيانه له بحساب لا مثيل له، إذ إنه يستطيع أن يحسب الملايين  والبلايين. إذاً: معاشر المسلمين! لا تتخذوا بطانة من غير المؤمنين،  فتطلعونهم على أسراركم وخفايا أموركم، وخاصة العسكرية والمالية والتربوية  والتوجيهية وغيرها؛ لأنهم يدسون، ما يفرحون بسعادتكم وكمالكم، اللهم اجعل  المؤمنين يفيقون.                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               والآن مع هداية الآيات لنتتبع ما علِمناه. قال المصنف غفر  الله لنا وله: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: حرمة -والحرمة: المنع- اتخاذ  مستشارين وأصدقاء من أهل الكفر عامة، وحرمة إطلاعهم على أسرار الدولة  الإسلامية، والأمور التي يخفيها المسلمون على أعدائهم؛ لما في ذلك من الضرر  الكبير ] أي: حرمة اتخاذ مستشارين وأصدقاء من أهل الكفر عامة، سواء كانوا  بيضاً أو سوداً مطلقاً، وحرمة إطلاعهم على أسرار الدولة الإسلامية، وما  تخفيه وتستره عن الناس.[ والأمور التي يخفيها المسلمون على أعدائهم؛ لما في  ذلك من الضرر الكبير على المسلمين ]، فبلغوا هذا، فهم يضحكون عليكم إلا من  شاء الله، ولا تلوموهم؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا، ما جلسوا هذا المجلس ولا عرفوا عن  الله، ووالله لـ(95%) من مسئولي العالم الإسلامي ما عرفوا شيئاً، منهم  دكاترة، أصحاب شهادات، لكن تخرجوا من المسجد النبوي؟! لا، وإنما تخرجوا على  أيدي أعداء الإسلام، فملّئوهم وشحنوهم، ووجهوهم التوجيه الذي لا يرجع إلى  الله أبداً، ومن طلب البرهنة أو التدليل على هذه القضية، فإليه الدليل:كيف  تُسْتَقل ويوجد لنا نيفاً وأربعين دولة، ولا توجد واحدة منها أمر حاكموها  بإقامة الصلاة؟! أنتم لا تفكرون هذا التفكير؛ لأننا هابطين، فأسألكم بالله،  ما علة وجودنا سوى الصلاة؟ هل هناك شيء غير هذا؟! لماذا لا يُؤمر بإقامة  الصلاة؟! السبب: أنهم ما عرفوا، فأبناؤنا وإخواننا غشيهم الجهل، تعلموا من  طريق الكفار فهبطوا بهم وأفسدوا عقولهم، وقالوا لهم: يجب أن ننهض، التمدن،  الحرية، الترقي، اتركونا من التخلف، اتركونا من الرجوع إلى الوراء، و..  و..، وقد سمعت بأذني مسئولاً من المسلمين في أوروبا يقول: ما هي إلا أيام  فقط ونتحرر، وتخرج المرأة عارية تغني، يعني: كالفرنسيات واليهوديات! قال:  [ثانياً: بيان رحمة المؤمنين وفضلهم على الكافرين ]، أما قال:   تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ  [آل عمران:119]؟ فقلوبنا رقيقة، إذ لو  عندي جار أو أسير كافر أرحمه وأشفق عليه، فهل عرفتم فضل المؤمن على الكافر  أو لا؟ كفضل ماذا؟ كفضل الآدمي على الخنزير! كفضل الآدمي على الكلب  والقرد! فإن قيل: يا شيخ! كيف تقول هذا؟! والجواب: قد قرر هذا القرآن فقال:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي  نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة :6]، فما البرية يا عرب؟ الخليقة، وهل شر الخليقة القردة والخنازير  والحيات؟ لا، فلا حيات ولا ثعابين ولا غيرها، وإنما الكفار من أهل الشرك  والنفاق، والدليل: أولاً: أن هذا خالقهم أصدر الحكم عليهم.ثانياً: هل  الأفعى أو الحنش أو الأرقط أو الخنزير أو الكلب كفر ربه؟! جحد مولاه؟! حارب  أولياءه؟! غش عباده؟! الجواب: لا، وهذا الكافر كفر بربه وجحده، وصنع آلهة  باطلة وتركه، وخرج عن عبادته وطاعته! فأيهم أشر إذاً؟! وهل عرف الناس هذا؟  ما عرفوه؛ لأن سورة البينة لا تُقرأ على الموتى، وإنما التي تُقرأ على  الموتى يس والملك! ثم قال تعالى بعدها:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ [البينة:7]  أي: الخليقة، من بَرَأ النسمة يبرأ إذا خلقها، والبارئ هو الله، قال تعالى:   الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ [الحشر:24]، وإنما قرئ (البرية) من  باب التخفيف، وهي قراءة حفص، فقلبت الهمزة ياء وأدغمت في الياء، وإلا فهي  ليست من (برية)، وإنما من (برأ يبرأ بريئة)، بمعنى: مبروءة، على وزن فعيلة  بمعنى مفعولة، خليقة بمعنى: مخلوقة.إذاً: شر البريئة هم الكفار والمشركون،  ومن قال: كيف تقول هذا ياشيخ؟ فنقول: سائر الحيوانات على اختلافها ما عصت  ربها، ولا خرجت عن طاعته، بل ما فطرها عليه وهداها إليه تفعله بانتظام،  والإنسان يسب ربه ويكفر به، ويحارب أولياءه، وينتقم من أوليائه، ويفعل  ويفعل، وكل هذا ضد الله، فهل هذا أصبح فيه خير؟ هذا كله شر، فهو شر  الخليقة. قال: ثالثاً: [ بيان نفسيات الكافرين، وما يحملونه من إرادة الشر  والفساد للمسلمين ]، كيف عرفنا هذا؟ هل درسناه في كلية من الكليات؟ في علم  النفس؟ لا، وإنما عرفنا ذلك من قول الله تعالى:  لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا  وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا  تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ [آل عمران:118]. قال: رابعاً: [ الوقاية  -الكافية- من كيد الكافرين -مطلق كافر- ومكرهم ]، والوقاية: الحبر، وهو شيء  يقيني من البرد كالثوب، ومن الشمس كالمظلة، ثم هذه الوقاية أين توجد؟ أين  تكمن؟ قال: [ تكمن في الصبر والتجلد، وعدم إظهار الخوف للكافرين، ثم تقوى  الله تعالى بإقامة دينه، ولزوم شرعه، والتوكل عليه، والأخذ بسننه في القوة  والنصر ]، وسيأتينا لاحقاً -إن شاء الله- معرفة سبب انهزام المؤمنين في  أحد، وذلك بعدم الأخذ بسنة النصر، فقد تفرقوا وآثروا الدنيا على الآخرة،  فلا إله إلا الله! إن هذا القرآن عجيب.فهيا نسمع للآيات مرة أخيرة:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا  يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ  مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  *  هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ  تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ   [آل عمران:118-119]، وهم لا يؤمنون بكتابكم،  وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا  آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الغَيْظِ [آل  عمران:119]، ماذا تقولون لهم؟  قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  *  إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ  وَإِنْ تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا  وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ  [آل عمران:119-120].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (49) 
الحلقة (190)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (54)


بين الله لعباده المؤمنين أن الصبر والتقوى هما عدة الجهاد في الحياة، وأن  الله عز وجل بولايته لعباده المؤمنين يقيهم مصارع السوء، ويجنبهم موارد  التهلكة، ويهيئهم لطريق السلامة، وقد ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم  مثالاً للفئة المؤمنة التي أوشكت على الهلكة، وباتت قاب قوسين أو أدنى من  الفشل، إلا أن عناية الله تدركها، ورحمة الله عز وجل تحوطها، فيعود فشلها  عزاً وهزيمتها نصراً، كما حدث في غزوة بدر لبني الحارث وبني سلمة.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ غدوت من أهلك تبوِّئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة  آل عمران عليهم السلام، وهذه الآيات الثلاث التي انتهى إليها الدرس،  نتلوها ونكرر تلاوتها، والمستمعون والمستمعات يحاولون ما استطاعوا حفظها  وفهمها، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ  أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَاللَّهُ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   *   وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [آل عمران:121-123]. ‏                                
** سبب نزول قول الله تعالى: (إذ همت طائفة منكم أن تفشلا والله وليهما)                                                                                                   * *
                                وهنا أذكركم بما قاله جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله تعالى  عنهما وأرضاه، إذ إنه قال: فينا نزلت هذه الآية، وهي قوله تعالى:  إِذْ  هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا  [آل عمران:122]، وهما بنو  سلمة من الخزرج، وبنو الحارثة من الأوس، فقد همتا بالعودة عند خروج النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين من المدينة لقتال المشركين بأحد، فرجع عبد  الله بن أبي ابن سلول بثلاثمائة من المنافقين وضعفة الإيمان، وبنو سلمة  وبنو حارثة همتا بالرجوع، ولكن الله عصمهما، فـجابر يقول: فينا نزلت، ولكنا  نحب هاتين الآيتين؛ لأن الله قال:  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا  [آل  عمران:122]، شهادة الله لنا بأنه ولينا تعدل الدنيا وما فيها؛ لأن نزول  هاتين الآيتين فيه معنى التأديب وعدم اللياقة والرضا، أي: كيف تهم الطائفة  بالرجوع وتترك رسول الله في المعركة؟! لكن لما كان فيها:  وَاللَّهُ  وَلِيُّهُمَا  [آل عمران:122]، قال: إني أحب أنها نزلت فينا.فقوله تعالى:   إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ  [آل عمران:122]، أي: اذكروا،  إِذْ هَمَّتْ  طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا  [آل عمران:122]، وتعود إلى المدينة  تابعة لـابن أبي، وهذا ذم قاتل، لكن لما قال:  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا  [آل  عمران:122]، ما ضرنا هذا ولا آلمنا، بل أفرحنا وأثلج صدورنا، إذ شهد الله  لنا بأنه ولينا، أو ما تحبون ولاية الله؟ والله لا خير بدون ولاية الله  لنا، إذ من لم يواله الله عاداه، ومن عاداه الله خسر ودمره لله وأهلكه،  وولاية الله لا تطلب بالملايين أو بالإبل أو البقر، وإنما تطلب بشيئين  اثنين ألا وهما: أولاً: الإيمان الصحيح، وبالتالي فلا تظفرن عبد الله  بولاية الله إلا إذا آمنت إيماناً صحيحاً، إذا عرضته على القرآن وافق عليه  وصدَّق وأمضى.ثانياً: تقوى الله عز وجل، وهي خوف منه يحملك على فعل ما  يأمرك وترك ما ينهاك عنه، ودليل هذا قوله تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، وكأن  سائلاً يقول: منهم أولياؤك يا ربّ؟ بنو هاشم؟! بنو تميم؟! إذاً فمن هم؟  أجاب تعالى بنفسه فقال:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ   [يونس:63]، فكل مؤمن تقي هو ولي لله، ولن يكون المؤمن الفاجر ولياً لله،  ولن يكون التقي غير المؤمن ولياً لله، بل لابد من إيمان وتقوى.وسر هذا  وفقهه: أن المؤمن التقي تطيب نفسه وتطهر وتزكو وتصفو بواسطة الإيمان الحامل  على فعل المأمور وترك المنهي، إذ إن فعل المأمورات تزكي النفس، وترك  المنهيات تحافظ على الزكاة والطهر كما هي، والله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً،  قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].إذاً: ولاية الله -يا من يطلبها- تتحقق لك  بالإيمان الصحيح، وتقوى الله عز وجل التي هي فعل ما أمر بفعله، وترك ما نهى  عن فعله، والسر في ذلك: أن الإيمان والعمل الصالح يطهران النفس ويزكيانها،  فترك المحرمات والمنهيات يحتفظ بزكاة النفس وطهارتها؛ لأنه إذا كان يزكيها  ثم يصب عليه أطنان الأوساخ، فهو كمن يغسلها ثم يفرغ عليها براميل الوسخ،  وعند ذلك لا تنتفع، بل لابد من فعل المزكيات وترك المخبِّثات والملوثات.وكل  ما في الأمر: أنه إذا زلت القدم، وارتكب عبد الله إثماً، فعلى الفور يغسل  وينظف ويطيب ويطهر، أي: يندم ويستغفر ويعمل العمل الصالح.فهل عرفتم معنى  قول جابر؟ وهي رواية البخاري عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما أنه قال:  فينا نزلت هذه الآية:  إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا  [آل عمران:122]، قال: نحن الطائفتان بنو الحارثة  وبنو سلمة، وما أحب أنها لم تنزل فينا؛ لقول الله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ  وَلِيُّهُمَا  [آل عمران:122]، اللهم كن ولينا، اللهم حقق لنا ولايتك.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! نقرأ شرح هذه الكلمات لنتأكد من فهم ما فهمنا.  ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال [ قوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ  [آل عمران:121] أي:  واذكر -يا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذ غدوت، والغدو: الذهاب أول النهار  ]، والرواح: الذهاب آخر النهار، يقال: غدا فلان وراح، إذا مشى في الصباح،  وراح -عاد- بعد الظهر، والخطاب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ وقوله  تعالى:  مِنْ أَهْلِكَ [آل عمران:121]، أهل الرجل: زوجته وأولاده، و(من)  هنا لابتداء الغاية، إذ خرج صلى الله عليه وسلم صباح السبت من بيته إلى  أحد، حيث نزل المشركون به يوم الأربعاء ] بقيادة أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه،  حيث جاءوا للانتقام وضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين؛ لأنهم ذاقوا  الهزيمة في بدر، وقد مضت سنة وعزموا على الانتقام، فجاءوا بأحابيشهم ونزلوا  بأحد، وأحد جبل طويل فيه أكثر من عشرة كيلو، وقد نزلوا في طرفه في الوادي،  وذلك يوم الأربعاء، وقد عرفتم تشاور النبي مع رجاله، هل يخرجون إلى قتالهم  أو يتركونهم حتى يدخلوا المدينة ويقاتلونهم دخل المدينة؟ فالنساء والأطفال  يرمونهم من السطوح بالحجارة وغيرها، والمؤمنون الرجال يقاتلونهم داخل  الأزقة، وهذا كان اختيار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاً، واختاره ابن  أبي رئيس المنافقين، ولهذا رجع من الطريق برجاله، وقال: عدل الرسول عن رأيي  وأخذ برأي الآخرين، فأنا لا أقاتل. قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  تُبَوِّئُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:121] ]، ما معنى تبوّؤهم؟ يقال: بوأه الدار، أي:  أنزله فيها، وبوأه المكان، أي: أنزله فيه.قال: [  تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:121] أي: تنزل المجاهدين الأماكن التي رأيتها صالحة للنزول فيها  من ساحة المعركة ]، إذ هو الذي صفَّ رجاله، وأمر الرماة أن ينزلوا بجبل  الرماة.فال: [ وقوله:  إِذْ هَمَّتْ [آل عمران:122]: حدثت نفسها بالرجوع  إلى المدينة، وتوجهت إرادتها إلى ذلك ]، يقال: هم بالشيء، أي: عزم عليه،  ولكن الله حفظهم وعصمهم؛ لأنهم أولياؤه المؤمنون المتقون، إذ لو عادوا  لخسروا كالمنافقين.قال: [ وقوله:  طَائِفَتَانِ [آل عمران:122]: هما بنو  سلمة وبنو حارثة من الأنصار ]، بنو سلمة من الخزرج، وبنو حارثة من الأوس،  والأنصار هما طائفتا أو قبيلتا الأوس والخزرج.قال: [ وقوله:  تَفْشَلا :  تضعفا وتعودا إلى ديارهما، تاركَين الرسول ومن معه يخوضون المعركة وحدهم ].  قال: [ وقوله:  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا [آل عمران:122]: متولي أمرهما  وناصرهما، ولذا عصمهما من ترك السير إلى المعركة ].قال: [ وقوله:  بِبَدْرٍ  [آل عمران:123]، بدر: اسم رجل ]، وعندنا شاب يقال له: أبو بدر، إذ له ولد  سمَّاه: بدراً، والبدر معروف، وهو القمر إذا امتلأت جعبته بالأنوار، قال: [  وسمي المكان به لأنه كان له فيه ماء -كان لهذا الرجل بدر ماء في هذا  المكان، فسمي المكان به- وهو الآن قرية -أو قُريَّة صغيرة- تبعد عن المدينة  النبوية بنحو من مائة وخمسين ميلاً، أي: كيلو متر ]، وأهل البلاد يعرفون  ذلك، لكن الذين يقرءون التفسير في الهند أو في أمريكا لابد أن يسألوا: أين  توجد مدينة بدر أو قرية بدر؟ قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ  [آل عمران:123]، أي: لقلة عَدَدِكم وعُدَدِكم -وأنتم أذلة في بدر، فقط  ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رجلاً، وفرس واحد- وتفوق العدو عليكم ] أي: عدو  المشركين، فقد كانوا ألفاً تقريباً.والآن وبعد أن عرفنا المفردات، نسمعكم  الآيات مرة أخرى لتتذكروا المفردات: قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ  أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَاللَّهُ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ [آل عمران:121]، اذكر أيضاً:  إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ  مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  *  وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ  وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [آل  عمران:122-123].                                                                      
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين:  [ معنى الآيات: لما حذر الله تعالى المؤمنين من اتخاذ بطانة من أهل الكفر  والنفاق ]، نعم حذرنا فقال قبل هذه الآيات:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ  خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ  أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ  الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:118]، قال: [ لما حذر الله  تعالى المؤمنين ] من أصحاب رسول الله، ومن المؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة؛ لأن  ذاك الحكم عام، قال: [ لما حذر الله تعالى المؤمنين -حذرهم من أي شيء؟- من  اتخاذ بطانة من أهل الكفر والنفاق ]، ما معنى: بطانة؟ البطانة الذين  نستبطنهم ونجعلهم مطلعين على أسرارنا وخفايا أمورنا، قال: [ وأخبرهم أنهم  متى صبروا واتقوا لا يضرهم كيد أعدائهم شيئاً ]، وهذا تقدم في الآيات  السابقة، فقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا  بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ  قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ  أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  *   هَاأَنْتُمْ أُوْلاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ  [آل عمران:118-119]، وهم لا يؤمنون،  وَإِذَا  لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ  مِنَ الغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ  الصُّدُورِ  *  إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُصِبْكُمْ  سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا  [آل عمران:119-120]، ثم قال الله -وهو محل  الشاهد- تعالى:  وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ  شَيْئًا [آل عمران:120]، وذلك لما كشف الله النقاب عنهم، وأزاح الستار عن  غيظهم ومكرهم وعدائهم -وليس معنى هذا أنه يخوفنا ويهددنا،لا، وإنما يبين  لنا- وضع تعالى لنا الطريق فقال:  وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا  يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا [آل عمران:120].فقوله: وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا  أي: على ما أمركم الله به ونهاكم عنه، وَتَتَّقُوا الخروج عن آدابه، عما  شرع من قوانين في الحرب والسلم،  لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ [آل عمران:120].قال: [ لما حذر تعالى  المؤمنين من اتخاذ البطانة من أهل الكفر والنفاق، وأخبرهم أنهم متى صبروا  واتقوا لا يضرهم كيد أعدائهم شيئاً، ذكرهم بموقفين:أحدهما: لم يصبروا فيه  ولم يتقوا فأصابتهم الهزيمة، وهو غزوة أحد.والثاني: صبروا فيه واتقوا  فانتصروا وهزموا عدوهم، وهو غزوة بدر، فقال تعالى:  وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ  أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ [آل عمران:121]،  أي: اذكر يا رسولنا لهم غدوك صباحاً من بيتك إلى ساحة المعركة بأحد، تبوئ  المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال، أي: تنزلهم الأماكن الصالحة للقتال الملائمة لخوض  المعركة، وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ لكل الأقوال التي دارت بينكم في شأن الخروج إلى  العدو أو عدمه وقتاله داخل المدينة، عَلِيمٌ بنياتكم وأعمالكم، ومن ذلك  همُّ بني سلمة وبني حارثة بالرجوع من الطريق لولا أن الله سلَّم، فعصمهما  من الرجوع؛ لأنه وليهما، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ  مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا [آل عمران:122] أي: تجبنا  وتحجما عن ملاقاة العدو،  وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا [آل عمران:122]، فعصمهما  من ذنب الرجوع، وترك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يخوض المعركة بدون جناحيها،  وهما بنو حارثة وبنو سلمة،  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [آل عمران:122]، فتوكلت الطائفتان على الله، وواصلتا سيرهما  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسلمهما الله من شر ذنب وأقبحه -ألا وهو  العودة إلى المدينة وترك الرسول وحده- ولله الحمد ].قال: [ هذا موقف ]،  أي: موقف غزوة أحد، قال: [ والمقصود منه: التذكير بعدم الصبر وترك التقوى  فيه؛ حيث أصاب المؤمنين فيه شر هزيمة، واستشهد من الأنصار سبعون رجلاً ومن  المهاجرين أربعة، وشج رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكسرت رباعيته،  واستشهد عمه حمزة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ]؛ لأنهم ما اتقوا ولا صبروا، فكانت  الهزيمة بترك التقوى والصبر.قال: [ والموقف الثاني: هو غزوة بدر؛ حيث صبر  فيها المؤمنون، واتقوا أسباب الهزيمة، فنصرهم الله وأنجز لهم ما وعدهم؛  لأنهم صبروا واتقوا، فقتلوا سبعين رجلاً وأسروا سبعين، وغنموا غنائم عظيمة  ].إذاً: في أحد ما اتقوا أسباب الهزيمة ولا صبروا عند المواجهة، فكانت  الهزيمة المرة، حيث قتل من الأنصار سبعون رجلاً، ومن المهاجرين أربعة رجال،  كما استشهد حمزة بن عبد المطلب عم رسول الله، وشج وجه النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وكسرت رباعيته صلى الله عليه وسلم، بينما في بدر اتقوا وصبروا،  فقتلوا سبعين مشركاً، وأسروا سبعين -ضعف الذين قتلوا- وأما الغنائم فلا  تسأل فإنها عظيمة.قال: [ والموقف الثاني: هو غزوة بدر؛ حيث صبر فيها  المؤمنون واتقوا أسباب الهزيمة، فنصرهم الله تعالى وأنجز لهم ما وعدهم؛  لأنهم صبروا واتقوا، فقتلوا سبعين رجلاً، وأسروا سبعين، وغنموا غنائم  طائلة، قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ  أَذِلَّةٌ [آل عمران:123]، فاتقوا الله بالعمل بطاعته، ومن ذلك: ترك اتخاذ  بطانة من أعدائكم لتكونوا بذلك شاكرين نِعَم الله عليكم فيزيدكم، فذكر  تعالى في هذا الموقف النصر لأنه خير، فقال:  وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ  بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ [آل عمران:123]، ولم يقل في الموقف الأول:  ولقد هزمكم الله بأحد وأنتم أعزة؛ لأنه تعالى حيي كريم ] الله أكبر! آمنا  بالله، لو شاء لقال كما قال:  وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ [آل  عمران:123]، لقال: ولقد هزمكم الله بأحد! لكن فقط ذكَّرهم بالحادثة، ولم  يقل: الهزيمة.قال: [ لأنه تعالى حيي كريم، فاكتفى بتذكيرهم بالغزوة فقط،  وهم يذكرون هزيمتهم قطعاً ] أي: لما ذكرهم بغزوة أحد، فإنهم سوف يذكرون  الهزيمة ويبكون، ولم يقل: ولقد هزمكم في أحد!قال: [ لأنه تعالى حيي كريم،  فاكتفى بتذكيرهم بالغزوة فقط، وهم يذكرون هزيمتهم فيها، ويعلمون أسبابها  وهي عدم الطاعة وقلة الصبر ]، أي: قلة الصبر عند المواجهة، وأما عدم الطاعة  فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من حذقه وبراعته وعلمه وفهمه وولاية الله  له، لما نزل أحداً جعل الرجال دون الجبل، وجعل ظهورهم إلى أحد، وصفهم  صفوفاً، وجعل الرماة أمام أحد -وكانوا خمسة وثلاثين رامياً- على ذلك الجبل،  وأمرهم فقال لهم: ( لا تنزلوا من الجبل وإن رأيتم الطير تتخطفنا )، أي: لا  تنزلوا من الجبل، سواء كانت الدائرة لنا أو علينا، انتصرنا أو انكسرنا،  وعند ذلك أصبح المشركون بين نارين، بين الرسول وأصحابه وبين الرماة، فانهزم  المشركون وفروا في بداية الأمر، حتى فررن نساء قريش، لكن الرماة خالفوا  الأمر فنزلوا، وكانت هذه معصية، فلما رأى خالد بن الوليد قائد خيل المشركين  أن الجبل خلا احتله، فلما احتله وقع المؤمنون بين فكي المقراض، بين  المشركين وبين الرماة، وعند ذلك أُصيبوا بالهزيمة ففرَّوا. والشاهد عندنا  -حتى لا ننسى- أن الله عز وجل ما ذكرهم بالهزيمة فقال: واذكروا هزيمتكم في  أحد، ولكن ذكر الواقعة فقط، وهم سيذكرون الهزيمة، أما في بدر فقال لهم:   وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ [آل عمران:123]، أي: تشكرون الله على نصره  إياكم.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: فضيلة الصبر والتقوى،  وأنهما عدة الجهاد في الحياة ]، فهيا نكرر هذا ونبلغه المسلمين عرباً  وعجماً، وهنا أقول: هل صبر المسلمون على قتال اليهود في فلسطين؟ بمجرد ما  يلتقون ينهزمون، أو يصدر أمراً من الأمم المتحدة بوقف القتال يوقفون  القتال، وعند ذلك انتصر اليهود على العالم الإسلامي بكامله، من اندونيسيا  إلى موريتانيا، إذ فلسطين بلد الإسلام والمسلمين، وليست بلد العرب  والمستعربين، فلما لم يصبر المسلمون في قتال اليهود هُزِموا وانكسروا،  واحتل اليهود فلسطين وأقاموا دولتهم عالية الراية شامخة اللواء.كما أقول  أيضاً: هل اتقى المسلمون الله في القتال؟ هل اختاروا جيوشهم وأعدوا رجالهم  وسلَّحوهم وزودوهم؟ والله ما فعلوا ذلك أبداً، أما إخواننا الفلسطينيون فلا  ينتصرون ولن ينتصروا؛ لأنه لا إمام لهم يقودهم، لا إمام لهم بايعوه على  طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يُعبد الله وحده، ولذلك  شأنهم شأن المسلمين، هابطين لا يستطيعون أن تجتمع كلمتهم على إمام واحد  فيصلون وراءه، ويقيم بينهم حدود الله، ويدربهم ويروضهم العام والعامين، لكن  ما استطاعوا ككل العرب والمسلمين.كذلك الذين في مصر، وفي الجزائر، وفي  تونس، وفي المغرب، وفي لبنان، وفي العراق، وفي سوريا وغيرها، ينادون بـ:  الحاكمية، والجهاد، وإقامة الدولة الإسلامية! هل أقاموا دولة إسلامية في  تونس؟ لا، بل اضطهدوا المسلمين هناك، وأذاقوهم سوء العذاب، كذا في سوريا،  أين إمامكم؟ من بايعتم؟ هل روَّضكم؟ هل رباكم؟ هل أصبحت كلمتكم واحدة؟  الجواب: لا، وبالتالي مزَّقوا شملهم، وقطعوا ألسنتهم، وفي مصر كل يوم  الدمار والخراب والبلاء، آه! إلى متى تبقى هذه الجماعات متطاحنة متناحرة  متخاصمة يكفر بعضها بعضاً؟ فهل عرفنا الطريق أو لا؟ عرفنا، لكن إخواننا لا  يستطيعون أن يسلكوا هذا الطريق؛ لأنهم ما رُبوا في حجور الصالحين، والطريق  الذي يجمع كلمة المسلمين، ويعلي رايتهم، وينصرهم على اليهود والنصارى  والبوذيين والمشركين والكافرين أجمعين، هو أن يتوبوا إلى الله عز وجل توبة  نصوحة صادقة، وتبتدئ توبتهم وتظهر آثارها في الدنيا وفي العالم بأكمله،  عندما يعترف المسلمون بأنهم أخطئوا الطريق وضلوا السبيل، ونهجوا منهجاً ما  يرضاه الله، وعند ذلك يعودون إلى الله تعالى، ويطرحون بين يديه، فيبكون  الليالي والأيام في بيوت ربهم، النساء وراء الستائر من الكتان، والأبناء  والأطفال والأحداث الذين يمرنونهم على اللعب والباطل، يصطفون دون أمهاتهم،  وأمامهم رجالهم وآباؤهم، ويجلس لهم العالم الرباني، العالم بكلام الله  وكلام رسوله، قال الله وقال رسوله، من المغرب إلى العشاء وهم يتلقون الكتاب  والحكمة، ويزكون أنفسهم، ويهذبون أخلاقهم، ويسمون بآدابهم، اليوم بعد  اليوم، والعام بعد العام، وفجأة وإذا بأمة الإسلام قد أقبلت على الله،  وقبلها الله، وأصبحت لا نفرة ولا خلاف ولا صراع، ولا تحزبات ولا جماعات ولا  وطنيات، وإنما أمة الإسلام أمة واحدة.ومن ثم تتجلى آثار الإيمان والتقوى،  فلا حسد، ولا بغضاء، ولا عداء، ولا كبر، ولا عجب، ولا شح، ولا بخل، ولا  جريمة، ولا تلصص، ولا خيانة، ولا.. ولا..، وكأنهم تلاميذ رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.ويومها يكونون قد آمنوا واتقوا، حتى أنهم لو قالوا: الله  أكبر، لرددها الكون كله، فهل عرفتم الطريق أو لا؟ في أي مدينة، في أي قرية،  في أي بلد، إذا اجتمع أهل القرية في مسجد الله، في بيت ربهم بصدق، يتعلمون  الكتاب والحكمة، والله لتطهرن تلك القرية، ولتصفون تلك النفوس، وإذا بهم  كأنهم في حجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيظهر الصدق والطهر والوفاء  والرحمة والإخوة والإخاء، ولن تبقى مظاهر البخل ولا الفقر ولا الظلم ولا  الفجور ولا الكذب ولا.. ولا..، وإنما أصبحوا كأنهم بين يدي رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.فهل هناك طريق غير هذا؟ والله لا طريق، إما أن نتوب، ونقبل  على الله، ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ونزكي أنفسنا، ونطهر أرواحنا، ونهذب  آدابنا وأخلاقنا، فنصبح حقاً أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإلا فلا طريق  غير هذا. قال: [ أولاً: فضيلة الصبر والتقوى ]، أي: الصبر على طاعة الله  ورسوله، والتقوى مما يفزعنا أو يزعجنا من سائر الذنوب والمعاصي، ومن  الإهمال والترك؛ لما علمنا الله ودعانا إليه.قال: [ ثانياً: استحسان  التذكير بالنعم والنقم للعبرة والاتعاظ ]، أي: يستحسن أن يُذكَّر المسلمون  بنعم الله عليهم، وأن يُذكَّروا بالنقم الإلهية ليرهبوها ويخافوها؛ لأن  الآية ذكَّرت بهزيمة أحد وبنعمة النصر في بدر، فعلمتنا هذا.قال: [ ثالثاً:  ولاية الله تعالى للعبد تقيه مصارع السوء، وتجنبه الأخطار ]، وتجلت هذه في  طائفة بني حارثة وبني سلمة، إذ إن إيمانهم وتقواهم جنبهم الهزيمة؛ لأن الله  وليهم، وإلا كانوا سيقعون في الهاوية ويسقطون، إذاً فولاية الله للعبد  تحفظه من مصارع السوء وتجنبه الأخطار.هل عرفتم ذلك معشر السعوديين  المؤمنين؟ أقسم بالله، لو أقبلنا على الله بصدق، وتركنا هذا الباطل وهذا  الشر، وكادنا اليهود والنصارى والمشركون والعالم بكامله، ما أذلنا الله  لهم، ولا أخزانا أبداً في حربٍ معهم.وقد أرانا آية في حرب الخليج، فقد كانت  جيوشنا قليلة ودولتنا واسعة، فجاء العدو من الغرب ومن الشرق ومن الجنوب  ومن الشمال، وأرادوا أن يضربوا مدة ثلاثة أيام وإذا هم في مكة، فينتهي وجود  هذه الدولة وهذا الإسلام، والذي أوقفهم هو الله عز وجل، ولو ما أوقفهم  الله قبل أن تصل أمريكا ومصر وغيرهما، لدخلوا البلاد واحتلوها؛ لأنهم رتبوا  ترتيباً عجيباً.ثانياً: يحدثكم رجالات الحرب -والله- فيقولون: ما إن  يشاهدنا العدو حتى يرتعدون ويهربون، وبالتالي لا يستطعون أن يقفوا أمام  الجيش السعودي، وهذا كلام الله وليس كلامي، إذ إن ولاية الله للعبد تقيه  مصارع السوء وتجنبه الأخطار، فإذا أردنا أن نحتفظ بهذه البقية الباقية،  فعلينا أن نطهر بيوتنا، وأن نزكي نفوسنا، وأن نهذب آدابنا وأخلاقنا، ونقبل  على الله، فاذكروا هذا إن كنتم تذكرون.قال: [ رابعاً: تقوى الله تعالى  بالعمل بأوامره واجتناب نواهيه هي الشكر الواجب على العبد ]، الشكر: الذكر  والعبادة، وقد خلق الله الكون كله من أجلنا، ونحن خلقنا من أجل أن نذكره  ونشكره، ويتم ذكر الله وشكره بتقواه، بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه، ولهذا قال:   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  [آل عمران:123].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (50) 
الحلقة (191)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (55)


إن النصر وإن كانت له عوامله من كثرة العدد من المقاتلين، وقوة العدة  والعتاد، إلا أنه بيد الله وحده، فقد ينصر الضعيف ويخذل القوي، لذا وجب  تحقيق ولاية الله تعالى أولاً قبل إعداد العدة، وتحقيق هذه الولاية يكون  بالإيمان والصبر والطاعة التامة لله ولرسوله، ثم التوكل على الله عز وجل.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ تقول للمؤمنين ألن يكفيكم أن يمدكم ربكم بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليلة التي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة ) وهي واضحة، فهل هناك ضوضاء  ولغط وأصوات؟ السكينة واقعة، ( إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة )،  فأين العذاب؟ والله إنها لرحمة، ( وحفتهم الملائكة )، ولو كنا نقوى على  رؤيتهم والله لرأيناهم يطوفون بالحلقة، ( وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، وهذه  التي تعدل الدنيا وما فيها، أي: أن يذكرنا ملك الملوك، رب السموات والأرض  في الملكوت الأعلى، فمن نحن وما نحن حتى يذكرنا؟! ولكن منته علينا، وفضله  وإحسانه إلينا، رزقنا الإيمان، وهدانا إلى كتابه وتلاوته ودراسته في أعظم  بيت من بيوته، فاللهم له الحمد، وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام،  وها نحن مع قول ربنا جل ذكره بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِذْ  تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ  بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ  [آل عمران:124] منزَلين:  اسم المفعول،  بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ  فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ  الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ   *  وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى  لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   *  لِيَقْطَعَ طَرَفًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْ يَكْبِتَهُمْ فَيَنْقَلِبُوا خَائِبِينَ  [آل  عمران:125-127].  ‏                                
** خلاف المفسرين في وقت وسبب نزول هذه الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قول ربنا:  إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:124]،  يخاطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: اذكر يا رسولنا -إذ هو الذي ينزل  عليه القرآن ويخاطبه- الوقت الذي تقول للمؤمنين:  أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ  يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ   [آل عمران:124]، فهل وقع هذا في أحد أو في بدر؟أهل التفسير منهم من يقول:  كان هذا في أحد، لما لم يصبروا ويتقوا حرمهم ذلك، أي: يريدون أن يقولوا:  لما كان المؤمنون -أقلية- سبعمائة نفساً والمشركون كذا ألفاً، عند المواجهة  طمأنهم الله عز وجل على لسان رسوله، فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم تخافون أو ترتعدون؟  أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ  بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ   *  بَلَى إِنْ  تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  [آل عمران:124-125]، فلما لم يصبروا ولم يتقوا،  ولم يطيعوا أمر رسول الله، ما نزلت الملائكة، وإنما نزلت المصيبة والهزيمة  بهم.ولذلك كونها نزلت في بدر أولى؛ لأن المؤمنين كانوا ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  رجلاً، والمشركين كانوا ألفاً تقريباً، لكن في بداية المعركة أُعلن أن كرز  بن جابر المحاربي قد أمد قريشاً بكذا ألفاً من المقاتلين، وهو في الطريق  إليهم، فارتعدت نفوسُ المؤمنين، واحتاجوا إلى من يحملهم على الصبر والثبات،  فأنزل الله تعالى على رسوله هذه الجمل، فقال لهم -أي: للمؤمنين- في بدر:   أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ  [آل عمران:124] أيها المؤمنون!  أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ  رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ   *  بَلَى  إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ  [آل عمران:124-125]، أي: كرز  بن جابر المحاربي ورجاله،  مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ  بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ  [آل عمران:125]، لكن كرز بن جابر فشل وانهزم قبل مجيئه  إلى بدر، فمن ثم لم يمدد الله إلا الألف المقاتل من الملائكة كما جاء في  سورة الأنفال؛ إذ قال تعالى:  إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ  لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ   [الأنفال:9]، فهذه الألف نزلت على الخيول مسومة، أي: على رؤوسها ريش أو  عمائم صفر كما يفعل المقاتلون؛ ليظهروا وليفزعوا عدوهم، فقاتلت الملائكة،  وكان جبريل عليه السلام يقودهم على فرس، وتمت هزيمة المشركين في بدر.واسمع  السياق:  إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:124] لما اضطربوا  وقالوا: إن كرز بن جابر المحاربي جاء بآلاف المقاتلين إمداداً لقريش، فقال  لهم:  أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ  [آل عمران:124]، أي: ربكم بهذا العدد الذي جاء  أو يجيء،  أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ  مُنْزَلِينَ   *  بَلَى  [آل عمران:124-125] يمدكم،  إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا  وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا  [آل عمران:125]، والفور  من فار القدر، يعني: على الفور بدون تراخي،  يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ  بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ  [آل عمران:125] أي:  معلِّمين أنفسهم، فلما عاد كرز ورجع بجيشه ولم يسعف قريشاً في جيشها، ما  أنزل الله تعالى الثلاثة ولا الخمسة؛ لأنها بشرط: إن يأتوكم من فورهم هذا،  فلما لم يأتوا ما أنزل الله الملائكة.ثم قال تعالى لهم:  وَمَا جَعَلَهُ  اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ  [آل  عمران:126]، وإلا لو شاء الله لنصركم بكلمة: انتصروا، ولهزم المشركين  بكلمة: انهزموا، لكنها سننه في الخلق،  وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا  بُشْرَى لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا  مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ   الذي لا يمانع فيما يريد، الغالب الذي لا  يقهر بحال من الأحوال،  الْحَكِيمِ  [آل عمران:126] الذي يضع كل شيء في  موضعه، فالنصر من عنده، ويفعل ذلك،  لِيَقْطَعَ طَرَفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  ، أي: يبيدهم ويهلكهم،  أَوْ يَكْبِتَهُمْ  ، أي: يذلهم ويهينهم  ويعودوا خاسئين أذلا، وقد فعل؛ إذ قتل سبعون وأسر سبعون، وأذل الله  المشركين أعظم ذل عرفوه، فرجالاتهم وصناديدهم قتلوا وأسروا.مرة أخرى أعيد  الآيات فاسمعوا:  إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:124]، وكلمة:  (للمؤمنين) تعرفون مغزاها؟ أي: الصحيحي الإيمان الصادقين في إيمانهم، وهم  الثلاثمائة وعلى رأسهم: أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.  إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ  [آل عمران:124]، وقال  لهم هذا -الرسول- لما ارتعدوا وقالوا: كرز بن جابر جاء بجيش عرمرم يؤيد به  أبا سفيان، وهو في الطريق إليهم، فلما رأى الرسول هذه الحال في المعسكر قال  لهم:  أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ  مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ  [آل عمران:124]، أي: ينزلهم الله من  الملكوت الأعلى،  بَلَى   أي: يمددكم،  إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ  [آل عمران:125]، أما إذا ما صبرتم ولا  اتقيتم وهربتم من الآن قبل وصول الإمداد ما يعطيكم شيئاً، إن تصبروا على  ملاقاة العدو مواجهته، وتتقوا الله فلا تخرجوا عن نظام الجهاد وما يتطلب من  الصبر وعدم الهزيمة. وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ  رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ  [آل  عمران:125] معلِّمين أنفسهم بعلامات يُعرفون بها، ثم قال لهم لما لم يأت  كرز:  وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ  قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ  الْحَكِيمِ  [آل عمران:126]، لمَ يفعل هذا؟  لِيَقْطَعَ طَرَفًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:127]، أو يذلهم ويهينهم ويردهم خائبين، فمن  قتل قتل، ومن رجع رجع ذليلاً منهزماً.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن نسمعكم شرح معاني الكلمات أو المفردات كما هي في الكتاب.  ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ شرح الكلمات: قوله: أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ :  الاستفهام إنكاري، أي: ينكر عدم الكفاية -كيف لا يكفي ثلاثة آلاف؟- ومعنى  يكفيكم: يسد حاجتكم ] ولا بأس أيضاً أن يكون الاستفهام تقريري؛ لأن (بلى)  تدل على هذا، وهو صالح للوجهتين.قال: [قوله: أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ أي:  بالملائكة عوناً لكم على قتال أعدائكم المتفوقين عليكم بالعدد والعتاد ]،  إذ ما مع الرسول إلا فرس واحد.قال: [قوله: الْمَلائِكَةِ: واحدهم ملأك، وهم  عباد الله مكرمون مخلوقون من النور، لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم، ويفعلون ما  يؤمرون ]، وهذا اعتقاد المؤمنين في الملائكة، فهم عباد الله مكرمون، أكرمهم  خالقهم، فخلقهم من مادة النور، ولا يعصون الله ما أمرهم، فإذا أمرهم بشيء  فعلوا، ولا يعرفون المعصية؛ لأنهم مطبوعون على طاعة الله، فيفعلون ما  يؤمرون بفعله.قال: [قوله: بَلَى: حرف إجابة، أي: يكفيكم.مُسَوِّم
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (51) 
الحلقة (192)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (56)

إن الله عز وجل مستقل بالأمر كله، فليس لأحد من خلقه تصرف في شيء إلا أن  يأذن الله عز وجل به، ولو كان ملكاً مقرباً أو نبياً مرسلاً، والنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان قد تعرض للأذى الشديد من المشركين في أحد، فداخله الأسف  على ذلك، فبين له الله عز وجل أنه ليس له من الأمر شيء، بل الأمر كله بيد  الله إن شاء رحمهم وأدخلهم في الإيمان، وإن شاء أبقاهم على الكفر فاستحقوا  العذاب يوم القيامة.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال-فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع-صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي  لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الخمس، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ  الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ  ظَالِمُونَ   *  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا  أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَطِيعُوا  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل عمران:128-132]. لَيْسَ  لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ  فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل عمران:128] هذه الجملة موجهة إلى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فإذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القائد والمجاهد  والمدير للمعركة والمبلغ، قد انتزع الله منه هذا، فقال له:  لَيْسَ لَكَ  مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ  [آل عمران:128]، فهل بقي من الناس من يزعم أن له  شيئاً في القول أو العمل؟ كل شيء لله.وهذا لما شُج وجهه صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وسقطت رباعيته، وأوذي في أنفه، وكان يكمِّد الجراحات، فقال عليه  الصلاة والسلام: ( كيف يفلح قوم فعلوا بنبيهم هذا؟ ) ودماؤه تسيل، وجراحاته  تؤلمه، فأنزل الله تعالى:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل عمران:128]،  فقال بعدها عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( رب اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ).  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ   يا رسولنا، أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ   ويدخلون في رحمة الله،  أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:128].                                                                  
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ  [آل عمران:129].قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ [آل عمران:129] خلقاً وملكاً وعبيداً، وليس لغير الله في  الملكوت الأعلى والأسفل من له شيء مع الله، بل ولا إبرة، إذ كل ما في  الملكوت العلوي والسفلي من الكائنات هو ملك لله عز وجل، وكيف لا وهو خالقه  وصانعه وموجده، ثم أيوجد الشيء ويخلقه ثم يكون لغيره؟! إن هذا الغير مخلوق  لله مربوب، فالله أوجده وخلقه، إذاً  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ  من الكائنات كلها.  يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل عمران:129]، يغفر لمن يشاء من عبيده الذين أنابوا إليه،  وتابوا ورجعوا إليه، ويعذب من يشاء ممن أصروا على الكفر والعناد والشرك  والظلم والحرب ضد الإسلام، ومع هذا لسنا كالمعتزلة، فيغفر لمن يشاء أن يغفر  له، وليس هناك سلطة فوق سلطة الله بأن تلهمه بأن يغفر أو لا يغفر، أو يعذب  أو يرحم، إذ له الخلق والأمر، قال عمر : من بقي له شيء فليطلبه، أي: كل  الكائنات قائمة على الخلق والأمر، فالله هو الخالق والآمر والمدبر، فمن بقي  له شيء فليطلبه. وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل عمران:129]، لكن علَّمنا أنه يغفر لمن رجع  إليه، وتاب من ذنبه، وتخلى عن باطله، وابتعد عن كفره وشركه، وعد الصدق  يعدهم الله أن يغفر لهم، وأوعد أيضاً من أصر على الشرك والكفر والظلم وحرب  المسلمين بأنه يعذبه، ويبقى المؤمنون العاملون للصالحات إذا خلطوا عملاً  صالحاً وآخر سيئاً، فالله عز وجل يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء، ولا نجزم  بأن كل مؤمن ارتكب كبيرة من الذنوب ولم يتب منها، أن الله يغفر له، إذ لا  يقول هذا ذو إيمان وعلم ومعرفة، وإنما يُترك الأمر لله، إن شاء غفر له وإن  شاء عذبه، والذي نجزم به عقيدة: أن أهل التوحيد أو أهل الإيمان إذا قارفوا  الذنوب، وغلبت سيئاتهم حسناتهم، وطغت عليها، ثم أدخلوا النار، فإنهم يعذبون  فيها، فإن وعد الله لهؤلاء أن يخرجهم من النار ويدخلهم الجنة.إذاً: أهل  الإيمان الحق، أهل التوحيد الصحيح الذين ليس في قلوبهم غير الله، إن زلت  أقدامهم، وارتكبوا الكبائر من الذنوب، ثم دخلوا بها النار، فحسب قانون الله  وسنته، أن وعد الله على لسان رسوله أن يخرجهم من النار ويدخلهم الجنة دار  الأبرار، وأما من مات على الكفر والشرك، فقد أخبر تعالى-وخبره الصدق  الحق-أنهم في النار خالدون، لا يخرجون منها أبداً. فليهنأ المؤمنون  الصادقون أنهم مهما ارتكبوا من الكبائر واستوجبوا العذاب ودخلوا دار الشقاء  فإنهم يخرجون ويدخلون الجنة، فلا بد من فهم هذا من قوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ  مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل عمران:129]، وختم ذلك بقوله:  وَاللَّهُ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [آل عمران:129]، (غفور) على وزن فعول، أي: كثير المغفرة،  كسئول بمعنى: كثير السؤال.إذاً: ثقوا بأن الله يغفر الذنوب، وإلا فهذا  الاسم وهذا الوصف -غفور- كيف يظهر؟! أيسمي نفسه غفوراً وهو لا يغفر؟!  مستحيل، ورحيم أيضاً فيرحم المعذبين الذين استوجبوا العذاب أو ذاقوه، ولن  يستطيع كائن من كان أن يقول: فلان قد غفر الله له! أو فلان سيعذبه الله!  وإنما يُترك الأمر لله. وأما حكمه على أهل الكفر أنهم خالدون في العذاب  والشقاء، فهذا يجب أن يكون عقيدة كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، وإلا فقد كذَّب الله عز  وجل.وأما خروج أهل التوحيد من النار بعد أن يعذبوا فيها أحقاباً أو دهوراً،  فكذلك عقيدة المؤمنين، فالله عز وجل يخرج الذين ما عبدوا غيره ولا عرفوا  سواه، ولكن غلبتهم دنياهم أو شهواتهم أو شياطينهم، فزلت أقدامهم فارتكبوا  الكبائر من الذنوب، كأن قتلوا نفساً مثلاً، فهؤلاء إذا كانت سيئاتهم أكثر  من حسناتهم فإنهم يدخلون النار، ويخرجون منها بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم، قال  تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً  يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:40]، فلا  تبكِ إلا على أخيك إذا مات على الشرك، مات على الإلحاد، مات على الكفر، مات  على تكذيب الله ورسوله؛ لأن هذا قد فرغ منه. ثم بعد هذا جاء هذا النداء في  استطراد عجيب؛ لأن البلاغة تقتضي أن المتكلم أو الخطيب أو غيرهما ما  يسترسل في أحداث يمل السامعون، بل لا بد وأن يستطرد حادثة أخرى؛ لتستأنس  النفوس وتقبل القلوب.فالآن نحن مع أحداث أحد وبدر من عدة أيام، وهذه الآيات  خاتمة، وقلنا: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( كيف يفلح قوم فعلوا  بنبيهم هذا؟ )، فقال الله له:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ  يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ [آل  عمران:128]، ثم قال بعدها عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم  لا يعلمون )، فعاد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الصواب بتوجيه الله وهدايته له.                                                                   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا الربا أضعافاً مضاعفة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا  الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ  [آل عمران:130].‏                                
 دعوة المؤمنين للخروج من الربا                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:130] لبيك  اللهم لبيك، يا أيها السامعون! من كان لديه قليل من المال في البنك الفرنسي  السعودي، أو في البنك الأمريكي السعودي، أو في البنك الأهلي، يعزم الليلة  على أنه في غدٍ الساعة الثامنة يكون عند باب البنك، يأخذ حقه من المال، فإن  وضع خمسين ألفاً أخذها بدون زيادة أو فائدة؛ لأنها لا تحل له ولا لهم،  وحينئذ يصبح أخونا قد استجاب لله، وإن أصر فالله يقول:  وَاتَّقُوا  النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:131]، قالت العلماء  في هذه الجملة: في هذا إشارة إلى أن المستحل للربا، أي: الذي يعتقد حليته  ولا يرى حرمته، ولا يثق فيمن يقول: حرام، أنه ارتد وكفر، وهذه قاعدة عامة  في كل من استحل محرماً مجمعاً على تحريمه بين المسلمين، أنه قد ارتد وخلع  ربقة الإسلام من عنقه بلا خلاف، وعليه فكل من اعتقد حلية محرماً مما حرم  الله، واستعمله وقال: لا حرمة عندنا ولا حلال، فقد ارتد وكفر بالله.                                                                      
                                                              قول أهل العلم في قول الله تعالى: (أضعافاً مضاعفة)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً  [آل عمران:130] قال أهل  العلم: هذه الصيغة خرجت مخرج الغالب، إذ ليس معناه أنه إذا كان قليلاً فلا  بأس أن تأخذه وتأكله، ثم تقول: الآية تقول:  لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا  أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً  [آل عمران:130]، لا، فهذا خرج بحسب الواقع؛ لأن  الرجل يكون في حاجة إلى مال، فيأتي إلى أخيه فيقول له: أقرضني إلى الحج، أو  إلى الحصاد، أو إلى أن تعود القافلة الفلانية، فيعطيه قرضاً حسناً، فإذا  جاء الوقت وما استطاع أن يسدد، يقول لمن أقرضه: أخرني وزد عليّ، فيقول:  أخرناك سنة أخرى وزدنا عليك عشرة أو عشرين أو كذا، فهذا هو ربا الجاهلية،  أي: أخر وزد، ويسمى ربا النسيئة، أي: التأخير والتأجيل، وهذا الذي نزل به  القرآن فأبطله ومحا أثره بين العرب والمسلمين قروناً.                                                                      
 الفرق بين ربا الجاهلية وربا المعاصرين اليوم                                                                                                    
                                ثم جاء اليهود بعدما استولوا على مصادر العيش والرزق في  العالم، فأعلنوا عن الربا بوضوح، وذلك حتى لا تبقى سلفة ولا رحمة ولا إخاء  ولا إحسان أبداً، ووضعوا هذا الربا، وحال لسانهم يقول: اتركوا البشرية  كالحيات تأكل بعضها بعضاً، بينما ربا الجاهلية أرحم بكثير من ربا اليهود  والحضارة الغربية؛ لأن ربا الجاهلية-كما علمتم-تستقرض من أخيك إلى ستة أشهر  أو سنة، فإذا عجزت تقول: أخرني وزد عليّ، أما ربا اليهود اليوم فمن أول  يوم استلفت عشرة آلاف يحسبونها تسعة، فيعطونك تسعة وفي ذمتك عشرة، وإن  استقرضت مائة ألف يعطونك خمسة وتسعين ويكتبون عليك مائة ألف، فإن سئلوا:  لمَ تفعلون هذا؟ قالوا: نخشى أنه ما يرد، ومن ثم نخصم عليه من الآن.ومن ثم  انتشر الربا في أوروبا أولاً، ثم انتقل إلى العالم حتى لا تبقى رحمة ولا  أخوة ولا ود ولا صداقة، والأسرة الواحدة كأن كل واحد منهم من عائلة أخرى،  بل من إقليم آخر، وهذا كله من صنع بني عمنا اليهود، وللأسف أننا مددنا  أعناقنا إليهم، وقبلنا توجيهاتهم وإرشاداتهم، وقبلنا هذا لما هبطنا، لما  أصبح فينا من لا يعرف الله، ولا ما عند الله، ولا ما لدى الله، فضعف  الإيمان وتخلخل في النفوس، وما أصبح هناك مودة ولا إخاء، ولا حب ولا صفاء،  وبالتالي ماذا نصنع؟ أقبلنا على الربا، مع أن الربا جاءت فيه وعود من  الكتاب والسنة لا تُطاق.إذاً: معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من سبق له أن تورط  فليخرج من الورطة، وليتوكل على الله، وليسحب نقوده من البنوك الربوية، ومن  لم يقع في هذه الورطة فليحمد الله، وليكثر من حمد الله، وليدع لإخوانه أن  ينجيهم الله أيضاً، وأن يخرجهم من هذه الفتنة.                                                                      
 سبب وجود الربا في بلاد المسلمين وكيفية الخلاص منه                                                                                                    
                                معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! إن الربا سببه انحرافنا،  وفقدنا لصلتنا بربنا، فأصبحنا كالبهائم، أصبحنا نستلف ولا نرد السلفة،  نستقرض من إخواننا ولا نرد قرضاً، نعد ولا نفي بوعد، أسرفنا إذا عندنا  الدينار والدرهم، نأكل بلا حساب، ونشرب بلا حساب، ما عرفنا الاقتصاد والصبر  أبداً، فلما هبطنا جاءنا البديل وهو البنك فقط، إذاً فما المخرج؟ أصبح هذا  المخرج عندنا كالشمس، وهو أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، وأن يصبح أهل الحي  من أحياء المدن كأنهم أسرة طاهرة، ويصبح أهل القرية كأنهم أسرة طاهرة؛ وذلك  بإقبالهم على الله في صدق، فيجتمعون في مسجدهم الجامع - الذي وسعوه حتى  أصبح يتسع لأفراد الحي- كلهم رجالاً ونساء، كباراً وصغاراً، فإذا مالت  الشمس إلى الغروب، أوقفوا دولاب العمل، فالفلاح رمى بمسحته ومنجله، والتاجر  أغلق باب دكانه، والصانع رمى بالحديدة من يده، فتطهروا وتوضئوا، وجاءوا  مقبلين على ربهم في بيته، فيصلون المغرب كما صلينا، ويجلسون كما جلسنا هذا  الجلوس، النساء من وراء الستارة، والفحول أمامهن، والأطفال بينهما،  ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة كما نتعلمها، ليلة آية وليلة أخرى حديثاً، ووالله  ما تمضي سنة إلا وهم أولياء الله، وسلوني عما يحدث في هذه السنة، لم يبق  مظهراً للسرقة، ولا للبخل، ولا للشح، ولا للترف، ولا للحزن، ولا للكرب،  وإنما تغيرت طباعهم، وزكت نفوسهم، وطابت أرواحهم، فتعيش في تلك القرية سنة  لا تسمع كلمة سوء، ولا تشاهد منظراً يغضب الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وإنما تجد  الوفاء والصدق والرحمة والأخوة، ووالله ليفيض مالهم، وعند ذلك ماذا يصنعون  به؟ فأكلهم محدود، وشرابهم محدود، ونومتهم محدودة، وعملهم محدود، بل كل  حياتهم منظمة تنظيماً دقيقاً، فهل يبقى حينئذ الربا؟ هل يبقى حينئذٍ من  يحتاج إلى المال؟ الجواب: لا.هذا هو الطريق، وبدون هذا لو أن الحكام رفضوا  البنوك وأغلقوها لأوجدنا في بيوتنا بنوكاً أخرى، وذلك أننا عرفنا عجائز  يفعلن هذا، فتمشي إلى العجوز فتقول لها: يا عمتي، تقول لك: أعطني كذا،  نعطيك كذا، إذاً فما هو الحل؟ الحل أن نسلم قلوبنا لله، فلا هم لنا إلا رضا  الله، ونسلم وجوهنا إليه، فلا نقبل إلا على الله، ويتبع ذلك جوارحنا،  فألسنتنا لا تنطق بما لا يرضي الله، أرجلنا لا تمش حيث يسخط الله، أيدينا  لا تمتد حيث لا يرضى الله، وهذا والله لهو الحق المبين، وهذا ما يتم  بالكرباش ولا بالسحر، وإنما يتم بالطريقة التي سلكها رسول الله والمؤمنون،  أي: أن نتعرف على الله، فتمتلئ قلوبنا بحبه وخشيته.والآن نحن في هذه الفوضى  سلوا الذين يسلفون إخوانكم: هل ردوا عليهم أموالهم؟ لا يراه طول العام،  وقد جربنا هذا والحمد لله تجربة كاملة، وما أظن في حياتي رد عليّ في الوقت  المحدد إلا واحداً فقط! إذاً: ما المخرج يا عباد الله؟! هل نبقى هكذا نهبط  فقط؟ هيا يا أهل حي بني فلان، من غدٍ نجتمع في بيت ربنا، ولا يتخلف رجل ولا  مرأة ولا طفل، وإذا ما اتسع بيت الله نفرش السجادة ونجلس عند الباب، ونعزم  على تزكية نفوسنا، وتطهير أرواحنا، وذلك من طريق الكتاب والحكمة، قال الله  وقال رسوله، ويجلس لنا رباني عليم بشرع الله، فيأخذ معنا ويهذبنا ويطهرنا  وينمي معارفنا ويزيد في كمالاتنا، وكل يوم ونحن نشعر بزيادة من الخير، وفي  خلال أربعين يوماً فقط نصبح نعجز أن نغادر المسجد، بل ما تقوى على أن تبقى  في الدكان أو في البيت، وهذه سنة الله، أما في خلال سنة فسيصبح أهل الحي  كأنهم رجل واحد، يتقاسمون الخير والخيرات على حد سواء.فهل هناك طريق غير  هذا؟ نستعمل الإنجيل؟! السحر؟! أو نأتي بعصا هتلر وكل باب أمامه شرطي  بالعصا؟! والله ما ينفع، وأقسم بالله أنه لا طريق إلا هذا، أي: أن نصدق  ربنا في إسلامنا له، ومن ثم والله لتبحث عن من تعطيهم النقود الفائض عنك،  وراتبك كفاك وأنت مقتصد وزاد، وعند ذلك تتمنى أن يأتي إليك مؤمن يقول لك:  أقرضني كذا، أو هيا نفتح دكاناً، أو ننشئ مزرعة؛ لما تعلم من صدق أخيك، إذ  إنه يرضى أن يقتل ويصلب ويحرق، ولا يرضى أن يخون أو يكذب أو يغتال أو يخدع،  وهذا هو المؤمن، إذاً: نحن في حاجة إلى عودة جديدة إلى الإسلام. يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:130] لبيك اللهم لبيك!  لا  تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً  [آل عمران:130]، وأصل  المضاعفة كانت جارية بها العادة في ربا الجاهلية، خلاف ربا العلمانية  اليوم، إذ إنه أفظع وأعظم، بينما ربا الجاهلية تأتي إلى أبي جهل عمرو بن  هشام، أو إلى عقبة بن أبي معيط فتقول له: الآن موسم تجارة كذا، فأقرضنا  عشرة آلاف درهم، وموعدنا نهاية الموسم، فيعطيك عشرة آلاف، ثم يأت الموسم  ولم تستفد أو تربح، فتأتي فتقول: يا عقبة! الأمر لك، إن شئت أخر وزد، أما  الآن ما عندي شيء، فيقول: نؤخرك إلى عام آخر ونزيد عشرة! كذلك تمشي إلى أبي  سفيان فتقول له: نريد خمسة من الإبل نتجر عليها أو نركب عليها، وفي الحج  المقبل نأتيك بها، ثم أخذت الإبل ومشيت، وشاء الله أن ضاعت أو ماتت، ثم جاء  الوقت المحدد، فماذا تقول؟ لصدقك وكرامتك تقول: يا أبا سفيان! أخر وزد،  أجلني سنة وزد ناقة أو كذا، فهذا هو ربا الجاهلية.أما ربا المعاصرين، ربا  البنوك اليهودية، تأتي إلى البنك فتقول: نريد مائة ألف ريالاً، فيسجل عليك  مائة ألف ويعطيك خمسة وتسعين! ولا يعطيك مائة ألف ثم يقول لك: ردها مائة  وعشرة، فأي الربا أفضل وأهون؟! ربا الجاهلية؛ لأن جهَّال العرب كانوا أكرم  الناس، وكانوا أرحم الخلق، وهذا الربا المعاصر ربا اليهود الذين ينظرون إلى  الإنسان كوسَخ، سواء كان أسبانياً أو إيطالياً أو بريطانياً، إلا اليهودي،  إذ إنهم يعتقدون أنهم شعب الله المختار، ولهم الحق في الحياة، وكل البشر  أوساخ ونجس، فيحتالون على إفسادهم، على تعذيبهم ما استطاعوا، لكن لعجزهم  وعدم قدرتهم يتلوَّنون، ومع ذلك الآن استطاعوا أن يسودوا العالم بأسره  بالربا.فهيا نعصيهم، ولا نستطيع ولا نقدر على ذلك حتى يعود نور الإيمان إلى  قلوبنا، ونصبح نرجو الله والدار الآخرة، وفي ذلك الوقت نستغني عن الحثالات  والفضلات، والأطعمة والألبسة الزائدة، فلا نحتاج إلى أن نستقرض، وإنما  نكتفي بقرص العيش أو بحفنة التمر.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون)                                                                                                    
                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:130] أي: خافوا الله، لا  تعصوه، لا تأكلوا الربا، لا تتعاطوه، لا ترضوا به، لا تقروه.  لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130] رجاء أن تفلحوا، والفلاح في الدنيا أن تطهروا  وتطيبوا وتصفوا وتزكو نفوسكم، وتسعدوا بالإخاء والمودة والطهر والصفاء  والعزة والكمال في الدنيا، فلا ذل ولا إهانة ولا فقر ولا بلاء، وتنجوا من  مخططات الكفار والماكرين والكائدين من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين، والفلاح  في الآخرة أن تزحزحوا عن عالم الشقاء وتدخلون الجنة دار السلام.فاتقوا الله  وأغلقوا أبواب الربا، واحذر يا عبد الله أن يراك الله أمام بنك، إلا إذا  كنت في بلاد المسلمين، فعرفوا أن في جيبك ألف ريال قتلوك من أجلها، أو في  غرفتك هدموها عليك، ففي هذه الحال نقول: ضعوا أموالكم في البنوك لتحميها،  ولكن لا تقبلوا فائدة أبداً مهما احتجتم، بل لا تأخذوا فلساً واحداً؛ لأنه  حرام. وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130]، هذا  الفلاح دنيوي وأخروي والله العظيم، فدنيوي أن يصبح أهل البلاد أو أهل  القرية وكأنهم شخص واحد، ولاء وحب وتعاون، وطاعة وإحسان وبر-فإنها سعادة  وأي سعادة-فتمشي تجاهد أربعة أشهر لا تخاف على امرأتك ولا على مالك ولا  أولادك؛ لأنهم بين إخوانك، يحمونك أكثر مما يحمون أنفسهم، سعادة فلاح في  الدنيا بذهاب المخاوف وحصول الأمان والسعادة، وفلاح في الدار الآخرة  بالزحزحة عن النار ودخول الجنة، وهذا توجيه الله عز وجل. أما بالنسبة  لشركات التأمين، فإذا كانت تؤمن أموالها في البنك، ولا تأخذ فائدة عنه فلا  بأس كما قدمنا، وأنت إذا أُمرت أن تأخذ نقودك من البنك الفلاني فلا يضرك  ذلك، ونحن قلنا: لا يراك الله عند باب بنك، يعني: تودع وتستلف وتأخذ، وهذا  هو مراد المتكلم.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (واتقوا النار التي أعدت للكافرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:131]، أُعدت: أُحضرت، هيئت، وجدت بالفعل، ما  تُعَدُّ في المستقبل، فهي موجودة قبل الأرض، وقد أعدت للكافرين بالله  وبلقائه وبكتابه وبرسوله وبدينه وبتحليل ما أحل وبتحريم ما حرم. قال أهل  التفسير: في هذه الجملة إشارة إلى أن المستبيح للربا كافر، ومعنى المستبيح:  أن يقول: ليس هناك حرام، اتركونا من هذا، بخلاف من يقول: حرام وأستغفر  الله، فهذا ما يكفر أبداً، فهو يستغفر ويندم، ويجيء يوم يترك المنكر الذي  يفعله، أما إذا قال: دعونا من هذا، ليس هناك حرام، فهذا ارتد وكفر وإن صام  وصلى.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأطيعوا الله والرسول لعلكم ترحمون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل عمران:132].قوله:  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [آل  عمران:132] محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم،  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل  عمران:132]، هذه توجيهات الله رب العالمين لهذه الأمة الطاهرة، فأطيعوا  الله في أمره ونهيه، والرسول أيضاً في أمره ونهيه وتوجيهه؛  لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل عمران:132]، أي: يرحمنا الله إذا أطعناه وأطعنا رسوله بكل  أنواع الرحمة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.                                                                  
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           الآيات مرة أخرى:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ  يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل  عمران:128]، قال أهل العلم: (أو) بمعنى: حتى، أي: ليس لك من الأمر شيء حتى  يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم، فاتركهم ما هم لك، وإنما هم لله عز وجل، وقد عذب من  عذب، ورحم وتاب من تاب ورجع إليه، ومن الذين تابوا: أبو سفيان قائد المعركة  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه. إذاً:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ  يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ [آل  عمران:128]، فيعذبهم لأنهم ظالمون، والظالمون هم الذين يضعون الشيء في غير  موضعه، فبدل أن يعبدوا الله عبدوا الشيطان، وبدل أن يتجروا في الحلال  اتجروا في الحرام، وبدل أن يقولوا الطيب من الكلام قالوا الخبيث من الكلام،  فهذا ظلم، والظالم يلقى جزاءه في الدنيا والآخرة، وقد بينا غير ما مرة،  فلو أنك قمتَ الآن وقلت كلمة سيئة فإن إخوانك سينهالون عليك بالضرب؛ لأنك  ظلمت، كذلك كُلْ هذه الليلة خمسة كيلو من الطعام، غداً وأنت في المستشفى من  التخمة؛ لأنك ظلمت.  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:129]، فإياكم أن تطلبوا ما لله من غير الله، فأنت تؤمن بأن لله  ما في السموات وما في الأرض، فكيف تقول: يا سيدي فلان أعطني كذا! إذاً: لا  يصح أن تطلب شيئاً من غير الله، إذ ليس من شيء إلا وهو لله في السموات  والأرض، لا المطر ولا العشب ولا النبات، ولا الذهب ولا الفضة.  يَغْفِرُ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل عمران:129]، إرادته مطلقة،  ولكن عَلَّمنا أنه يغفر لمن قرع بابه، وسأله التوبة والمغفرة، أما من أعرض  واستنكف وتكبر فلا يجري الله وراءه ويقول: تعال أتوب عليك!  وَيُعَذِّبُ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل عمران:129]، من أعرض عن الله وأراد العذاب يعذبه، ومع هذا  حتى نخرج من فتنة المعتزلة نقول: إرادة الله مطلقة، فأهل التوحيد يدخلون  النار ويغفر لهم، بينما المعتزلة يقولون: لا يغفر لهم، وهذا باطل، إذ إن  الله يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء، وهذا إعلان عن إرادته المطلقة، ولكن  يعذب بالحكمة ويرحم بالحكمة؛ لأنه هو العليم الحكيم. يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً [آل  عمران:130]، وقد عرفتم أنه لا يجوز لأحدهم أن يحتج فيقول: ليس هناك مضاعفة،  أعطانا خمسين ألفاً، فأعطيناه ألفين فقط، ليس هناك مضاعفة، ولو نصف ريال؛  لأن هذا خرج مخرج الغالب فقط، فلو تقول: من فضلك أعطني مائة ألف وأردها  مائة وعشرين ألفاً، والله ما صح ولا جاز أن تأخذ ريالاً أبداً. وَاتَّقُوا  النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ [آل عمران:131] لمن؟  لِلْكَافِرِينَ [آل  عمران:131]، أي: الجاحدين والمكذبين لأخبار الله وأخبار رسوله، ولوعود الله  ووعود رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ [آل عمران:132].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (52) 
الحلقة (193)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (57)


الربا ذنب عظيم وجرم جسيم، لذا فقد أمر الله عباده المؤمنين بعد أن خرجوا  من الجاهلية ودخلوا في الإسلام أن يتركوا أكل الربا وكل تعامل به، لما فيه  من أكل الأموال بالباطل وظلم العباد، ولما فيه من المفاسد العظيمة فقد أعلن  الله الحرب على متعاطيه والمتعاملين به، ومن حاربه الله فأنى له أن يفلح.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم  السلام، وها نحن أيضاً مع الآيات الخمس التي تذاكرناها يوم أمس وتدارسناها،  ولم نوفها حقها؛ لأننا ما قرأنا شرحها في الكتاب، فهيا نتذكر ما سبق أن  تعلمناه منها، وإليكم تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لَيْسَ  لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ  فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل عمران:128]، وتذكرون قول الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( كيف يفلح قوم فعلوا بنبيهم هذا )، ثم قال: ( رب اغفر لقومي فإنهم  لا يعلمون ) لما نزلت هذه الآية:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ  يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ [آل  عمران:128]، و( أو ) قلنا: بمعنى: حتى.  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [آل عمران:129]، وتذكرون أيضاً أنا بينا أن  المعتزلة يحتجون بهذه الآية على أن الله لا يغفر كبائر الذنوب، ومن مات  عليها يخلد في النار، والآية لا تحمل هذا؛ لأنها في سياق حال الكافرين  والمشركين الذين جاءوا يحاربون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين في  غزوة أحد وفي غزوة بدر قبلها.فقوله:  يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل  عمران:129]، أي: الذين يشاء الله مغفرة ذنوبهم هم الذين تابوا إليه،  وأنابوا ورجعوا إليه؛ فآمنوا وصدقوا وأطاعوا الله ورسوله، وأخلصوا في  طاعتهما، فهؤلاء وإن عاشوا على الشرك عشرات السنين متى ما تابوا إلى الله  قبلهم وغفر ذنوبهم، وأسكنهم الجنان العالية. وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ [آل  عمران:129]، أي: تعذيبه لمن أصروا على الشرك والكفر وماتوا عليه، أما أهل  الإيمان إن ماتوا على كبائر الذنوب إن شاء غفر لهم ولم يدخلهم النار، وإن  شاء عذبهم ثم أخرجهم بتوحيدهم من النار، وهذا هو الجمع بين مذهب المعتزلة  وعلماء أهل السنة والجماعة.وقوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً [آل عمران:130]، تذكرون أن  هذه الصيغة: (أضعافاً مضاعفة) لا تدل على أن الربا لا يحرم إلا إذا تضاعف،  وإنما خرجت مخرج الواقع أو الغالب في تلك الأيام، إذ كان الرجل يكون عليه  دين لأخيه، فإذا حلَّ الأجل قال: يا أخي! أخر وزد، ليس عندي ما أُسدد به،  أخرني حولاً آخر وزد، فيأتي الحول الثاني وما استطاع السداد، فيقول له مرة  أخرى: أخر وزد، فيصبح الدين أضعافاً مضاعفة! وكان هكذا ربا الجاهلية، وإلا  فدرهم ربا كقنطاره، لا فرق بين القليل والكثير فيما حرم الله عز وجل، فدرهم  واحد يعذب الله به صاحبه، وهو والعياذ بالله أفظع من ثلاثين زنية!  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130]، أي: اتقوا  عذابه، اتقوا عقابه، وذلك بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، ولا يتم فلاح إنسان ولا جان  إلا إذا زكت نفسه وطابت وطهرت، وتزكو النفس وتطيب وتطهر بطاعة الله وطاعة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ الحسنات مزكيات للنفس، والسيئات ملوثات  مخبثات لها، فمن أطاع الله ورسوله فيما أمرا به زكت نفسه، ومن أطاعهما فيما  نهيا عنه فترك الذنوب والآثام احتفظ بزكاة نفسه وطهارتها، وأصبح أهلاً  لدار السلام. وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ [آل  عمران:131]، أي: أُحضرت لهم من قرون، من أزمنة لا يحصيها إلا الله، فهي  موجودة مهيأة للكافرين، والكافرون هم الذين كذبوا الله ورسوله في قليل أو  كثير، والكافر هو الجاحد المكذب، فمن مات على تكذيب وجحود الله ورسوله،  فإنه مهما عمل من الصالحات فلن يغني ذلك عنه شيئاً.فهذا عبد الله بن جدعان  الذي كان يذبح في كل حج ألف بعير للحجاج، فيطعمونها أيام وجودهم في الحرم،  ويكسو كل عام ألف حلة -بدلة من ثوبين- لفقراء الحجاج، ومع هذا سألتَ عائشة  أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: ( هل عبد الله  بن جدعان في الجنة؟ قال: لا، هو في النار؛ لأنه لم يقل يوماً: رب اغفر لي  خطيئتي يوم الدين )، أي: أنه مات كافراً. وبالتالي فالحسنات لا تكون حسنة  محسِّنة للنفس مزكية لها إلا إذا كانت مما شرع الله، وعملها عبد الله أو  أمته إيماناً واحتساباً، أما حسنات ما شرعها الله، فلن تكن حسنة وإن كانت  في ظاهرها من فعل الخير، ثم تلك الحسنة إذا لم تؤد على الوجه الذي بين رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلن تنفع، ولن تزكي النفس.وأخيراً:  وَأَطِيعُوا  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ [آل عمران:132]، فباب الرحمة  مفتوح، أطع الله وأطع رسوله، افعل المأمور واجتنب المنهي، فإنك إن فعلت  ذلك وصلت إلى الفلاح، والفلاح ليس ربحك الشاة والبعير، ولا الدينار ولا  الدرهم، ولا الجاه ولا السلطان، إنما الفلاح أن تزحزح عن النار وتدخل  الجنة، إذ بين تعالى هذا بقوله:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ  عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ [آل عمران:185].                                                                  
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس لك من الأمر شيء ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن مع الآيات بمفرداتها وشرحها وهداياتها؛ لأننا يوم أمس قد تجاوزنا هذا.  ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ قوله:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ  [آل  عمران:128] والأمر: الشأن، والمراد به: توبة الله على الكافرين أو تعذيبهم  ]، أي: ليس لك من أمر تعذيبهم أو هدايتهم يا رسولنا شيء؛ لأن هذا لنا، فنحن  لنا ما في السموات وما في الأرض، نغفر لمن نشاء ونعذب من نشاء [ و(شيء):  نكرة متوغلة في الإبهام -والجهل- وأصل الشيء: ما يُعلم ويُخبر به ] قل أو  كثر، صغر أو عظم. [ قوله:  أَوْ يَتُوبَ [آل عمران:128] -قال العلماء:-  (أو) بمعنى: حتى، أي: فاصبر حتى يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم ]، أي: اتركهم حتى  يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم. [ قوله:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ[آل عمران:129]، أي: ملكاً وخلقاً وعبيداً ]، كل ما في السموات وما  في الأرض هو مملوك لله، إذ هو خالقه وهم عبيده يعبدونه، قال: [ يتصرف فيهم  كيف يشاء، ويحكم كما يريد ].[ وقوله:  لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا [آل  عمران:130] لا مفهوم للأكل، بل كل تصرف بالربا حرام، سواء كان أكلاً أو  شرباً ولباساً ] أو سكناً أو ما كان، وإنما مخرج الغالب أن الأصل في  الأموال أنها تؤكل، فلا تقول: أنا لا آكل الربا، ولكن ألبس به ثياباً! أو  هذا الحاصل من الربا لا ألبسه، أنا أبني به منزلاً! أو تقول: أنا أروِّح به  على نفسي فأذهب به رحلة إلى الخارج! كل هذا باطل، إذ لا يحل درهم ربا ولو  كنت ترميه في المزبلة، ولا يحل التصدق به حتى على اليهود والنصارى، ولذلك  قد منعنا من أخذه فلنمتنع، وعلى كلٍ قال: (لا تأكلوا) باعتبار الأكثرية  والغالب أنه يؤكل. قال: [ الربا -في لغة العرب- لغة: الزيادة ]، يقال: ربا  الشيء يربو، إذا زاد وكثر [ وفي الشرع] أي: ديننا [نوعان] لا ثالث لهما [  ربا فضل، والثاني: ربا نسيئة ] فيجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف هذين  النوعين. [ ربا الفضل يكون في الذهب والفضة والبر والشعير والتمر والملح ]  وبعبارة فقهية: يكون في كل مقتات مدخر، أي: في كل ما يقتات ويعيش به  الإنسان ويصلح للادخار، أما البطيخ والحبحب والبرتقال لا يدخر [فإذا بيع  الجنس بمثله يحرم الفضل، أي: الزيادة، ويحرم التأخير ]. إذا بعت ذهباً بذهب  يجب أن يكون الوزن جراماً بجرام، كيلو بكيلو، ويحرم الفضل، أي: الزيادة،  كذلك إذا بعت فضة بفضة، فإياك أن تفضل وتزيد، وإنما كيلو بكيلو، قنطار  بقنطار، أيضاً بعت قمحاً بقمح، كيساً بكيس، خيشة بأخرى، فلا بد أن يكون  كيلو بكيلو، حفنة بحفنة، ولا تزد شيئاً؛ لأنه نوع واحد، كذلك بعت شعيراً  بشعير، فإياك أن تفضله وتزيد عليه حفنة أو كيلو، أيضاً الملح يدخل في  الربا؛ لأنه عنصر الطعام، فإذا بعت ملحاً بملح، فبع الكيلو بالكيلو،  والقنطار بالقنطار، وإياك أن تزيد، فإن زدت فقد رابيت ربا الفضل، أي: ربا  الزيادة، وكلمة: (الفضل) تعني: الزيادة، يقال: تعشيتم؟ قالوا: نعم، وهذا  الذي بقي؟ قالوا: هذا فضلة، أي: زائد عن طعامنا.فهذه الأجناس وضعها الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم كقاعدة، فإذا بيعت ببعضها البعض فيحرم الفضل والزيادة،  وإن اختلفت الأجناس، كأن بعت فضة بذهب، أو قنطار فضة بعشرة كيلو ذهب فلا  حرج، أو بعت قنطارين شعير بقنطار قمح أو أقل، أو بعت قنطار تمر بعشرة قنطار  ملح، كل ذلك لا حرج. إذاً: إذا اختلفت الأجناس فبيعوا كيف شئتم بحسب  الأسواق، أي: زيدوا الفضل ولا حرج، لكن إذا بعت ربوياً بمثله فلا يحل  الزيادة من جنسه.قال: [ ربا الفضل يكون في الذهب والفضة والبر والشعير  والتمر والملح، فإذا بيع الجنس بمثله يحرم الفضل، أي: الزيادة -ولو حفنة أو  جراماً- ويحرم التأخير ] أيضاً، فإذا بعت فضة بذهب جاز التفاضل، كأن تبيع  كيلو فضة بعشرة كيلو ذهب، لكن يجب أن يكون التقابض في مجلس واحد، فلا تأخذ  الذهب وتقول: سآتيك بالفضة فيما بعد، أو تأخذ الفضة وتقول: سآتيك بالذهب  فيما بعد، لا، بل يجب أن يكون التقابض في المجلس، فإذا بعت تمراً بتمر، كأن  بعت برْنياً بعجوة، فيجب أولاً: أن يكون صاعاً بصاع، وثانياً: أن يكون  التقابض في المجلس، ولا تقل: أعطني وأنا سآتيك بعد.وعليه فربا الفضل  الزيادة فيه محرمة إذا كان الجنس واحد، أما إذا اختلفت الأجناس فبيعوا كيف  شئتم حسب الأسعار والسوق، ويحرم التأخير، أما إذا اشتريت كتاناً بفضة فهذا  شيء آخر، أو اشتريت بعيراً بذهب فلك أن تؤخر، لكن هذه الستة التي ذكرناها  إذا بعتها فيجب أن يتم ذلك في مجلس واحد، ولا يجوز التأخير.قال: [ ربا  النسيئة -هذا سهل-: هو أن يكون على المرء دين إلى أجل، فيحل الأجل ولم يجد  سداداً لدينه، فيقول: أخر لي وزد في الدين ]، وهذا ربا الجاهلية، وقد قلت  لكم: إن ربا الجاهلية أفضل وأهون من ربا العلمانية اليوم! ووجه التفضيل: أن  يكون لك دين على إبراهيم، ثم حل الأجل، فتقول له: سدد، فيقول: ليس عندي  شيء، فتقول له: نزيد، فيزيد خمسة في المائة أو عشرة! أما إذا جئت وقلت:  سدد، فقال: تفضل دينك، فإنك تأخذ دينك فقط، ولا يعرف العرب الزيادة، فقد  كان يستقرض بعضهم من بعض إلى آجال المواسم وغيرها، فإذا حل الأجل يأتي بما  عليه من دين، بلا زيادة أبداً، فإن عجز يعتذر فيقول: أخرني وزد.بينما ربا  البنوك هذه الأيام أشد وأفظع، فيأتي أحدهم إلى البنك يريد مائتين ألف لسنة،  فيعطيه البنك مائة وخمسة وثمانين ألفاً، ويسجل عليه مائتين ألفاً! وهذا هو  الواقع، فقد زادوا قبل نهاية الأجل! ولو أتيتهم بالمال لا يقبلونه، بل لا  بد من الزيادة أن تنتهي.قال: [ وربا النسيئة: هو أن يكون على المرء دين إلى  أجل، فيحل الأجل ولم يجد سداداً لدينه، فيقول له: أخرني وزد في الدين ]،  فيتفقون على الزيادة، كثرة أو قلة.قال: [ قوله:  أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً  [آل عمران:130]: لا مفهوم لهذا القول؛ لأنه خرج مخرج الغالب، إذ الدرهم  الواحد حرام كالألف، وإنما كانوا في الجاهلية يؤخرون الدين ويزيدون مقابل  التأخير حتى يتضاعف الدين، فيصبح أضعافاً كثيرة ]، كانت ألفاً، وفي خلال  خمس سنوات وهو يؤخر فيها صارت خمسة آلاف! وهكذا كلما أخر السداد زد ألفاً  فوقها، حتى تصبح أضعافاً مضاعفة. [ قوله:  تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130]:  تنجون من العذاب وتظفرون بالنعيم المقيم في الجنة ]، وقد بينا الزحزحة  وقلنا إنها: إبعادٌ عن النار ودخول الجنة.[  أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ [آل  عمران:131]: هيئت وأحضرت للمكذبين لله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، وليس  معنى هذا: أن النار ستوجد يوم القيامة، إذ إنها والله لموجودة الآن وقبل  مئات القرون، وقد شاهدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعينيه كما شاهد  الجنة دار السلام، وعالمنا هذا بالنسبة إلى عالم الجنة وعالم النار قطرة  ماء في المحيط الأطلنطي، فعالم الجنة تطوى السموات وهو فوقها، وعالم النار  تطوى الأرضون كلها وهو تحتها، ومثل الدنيا إلى الآخرة كمثل أن يغمس أحدنا  أصبعه في البحر ثم يستخرجها ويزن تلك البلة، فكم سيجدها إذا كان عنده  موازين دقيقة؟! كذلك فإن آخر من يدخل الجنة يعطى مثل الدنيا مرتين، أما  أنتم فتعطون إن شاء الله عشر مرات، فأين دنياكم إذاً؟! وأما عالم الشقاء  فتعرفون أن ضرس الكافر والله كجبل أحد، وعرضه مائة وخمسة وسبعون كيلو، أي:  من مكة إلى قُديد، إذاً: كم تتسع النار؟! قولوا: اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة  ونعوذ بك من النار، اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة ونعوذ بك من النار، اللهم إنا  نسألك الجنة ونعوذ بك من النار، ولله نفحات ما تدري قد يُستجاب لك.قال: [   لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ [آل عمران:132]: لترحموا، فلا تُعذَّبوا بما صدر  منكم من ذنب المعصية] .                                                                      
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                والآن مع الشرح الكامل الوافي لهذه الآيات لنزداد إن شاء  الله يقيناً بما علمنا.قال: [ معنى الآيات: صح] أي: ثبت في الصحيح [أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد دعا على أفراد من المشركين بالعذاب] ما في  ذلك شك [وقال يوم أحد لما شج رأسه وكسرت رباعيته: ( كيف يفلح قوم فعلوا  هذا بنبيهم؟ ) فأنزل الله تعالى عليه قوله:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ  شَيْءٌ  [آل عمران:128]] لا أمر تعذيب ولا أمر هداية [أي: فاصبر حتى يتوب  الله تعالى عليهم، أو يعذبهم بظلمهم فإنهم ظالمون.قوله:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ [آل عمران:129] ملكاً وخلقاً، يتصرف كيف  يشاء، ويحكم ما يريد، فإن عذب فبعدله، وإن رحم فبفضله، وهو الغفور لمن تاب،  الرحيم بمن أناب. هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان الأوليان. وأما الآية الثالثة فإن  الله تعالى نادى عباده المؤمنين ] ومن قال نادى هؤلاء المنافقين فكلامه  باطل، بل نادى المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم فقال: يا أيها الذين آمنوا [  بعد أن خرجوا من الجاهلية ودخلوا في الإسلام، بأن يتركوا أكل الربا وكل  تعامل به ]، فقد كانوا يأكلونه والله العظيم! بل كانوا يتعاملون به كذا سنة  بعد دخولهم في الإسلام، إذ ما حرم الربا إلا في المدينة بعد كذا سنة، وذلك  لما تهيئوا للامتثال والطاعة، ولقوة إيمانهم بالله تعالى، ناداهم فقال:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا [آل عمران:130]،  قال: [ فناداهم بأن يتركوا أكل الربا، وكل تعامل به -ولو ما يؤكل- فقال عز  من قائل:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [آل عمران:130]، أي: بالله رباً،  وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد رسولاً،  لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا  مُضَاعَفَةً [آل عمران:130]، إذ كان الرجل يكون عليه دين ويحل أجله، ولم  يجد ما يسدد به، فيأتي إلى دائنه ويقول: أخر ديني وزد علي، وهكذا للمرة  الثانية والثالثة حتى يصبح الدين بعدما كان عشراً عشرين أو ثلاثين، وهذا  معنى قوله تعالى:  أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً [آل عمران:130].ثم أمرهم بتقواه  عز وجل، وواعدهم بالفلاح -إن هم اتقوه- فقال عز وجل:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130]، أي: كي تفلحوا ]، والفلاح: أن  تزحزح بعيداً عن عالم الشقاء وتدخل الجنة دار السلام، هذا هو الفلاح، لا  ربح تجارة ولا وظيفة ولا شاة أو بعير،  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130]؛ لأن تقوى الله معناها: فعل المأمور، والمأمور  لما يفعله العبد بشروطه فإنه يزكي نفسه ويطيبها ويطهرها، وإذا اجتنب المنهي  يبقى ذلك الطهر كما هو، بل ينمو ويزيد؛ لأن من اغتسل ثم صب على رأسه بولاً  ووسخاً هل انتفع بذلك؟! لا، إذاً لا بد أن يحافظ على ذلك الطهر، وفي هذا  حكم صادر عن الله عز وجل على الإنس والجن، ونصه:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا [الشمس:9]، أي: نفسه،  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا [ الشمس:10]  أي: نفسه، والتزكية تكون بفعل الطاعات، والتدسية تكون بفعل المحرمات،  فالماء والصابون يطهران الأنجاس، والبول والعذرة يوسخان الأبدان، وهذه سنة  الله عز وجل، والعجب كيف يجهل المؤمنون هذا؟! لا عجب؛ لأنهم ما سمعوا هذا  الكلام أبداً، فالقرآن يقرءونه على الموتى! أما الأحياء فلا.قال: [ قوله:   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [آل عمران:130] أي: كي تفلحوا  بالنجاة من العذاب، والحصول على الثواب وهو الجنة ] دار السلام، جعلنا الله  من أهلها.قال: [ وفي الآية الرابعة أمرهم تعالى باتقاء النار التي أعدها  للكافرين، فهي مهيأة محضرة لهم، واتقاؤها يكون بطاعته تعالى وطاعة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال عز وجل:  وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:131] ] فمن هم الكافرون؟ أبو جهل؟ قال: [ أي:  المكذبين الله ورسوله، فلذا لم يعملوا بطاعتهما؛ لأن التكذيب مانع من  الطاعة ] أي: هذه النار للكافرين؛ لأنهم كذبوا فلم يعملوا بما يزكي أنفسهم،  ولم يتخلوا عما يدسيها، فبُعثوا وأنفسهم خبيثة كأرواح الشياطين، وبالتالي  كيف يدخلون دار السلام؟! مستحيل! قال: [ وفي الآية الأخيرة أمرهم تعالى  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، ووعدهم على ذلك بالرحمة في الدنيا والآخرة ]، وقد بينا  كيف نحصل على رحمة الله فقلنا: أن يعيش المسلمون على قلب رجل واحد،  متعاونين متحابين متناصحين، أطهاراً أصفياء أنقياء، لا خبث ولا ظلم ولا شر،  لا فساد ولا خلف للوعد، لا كذب ولا حسد ولا بغضاء، كأنهم أسرة واحدة، فأية  رحمة أعظم من هذه؟! وإذا كانوا هكذا انتفى شيء اسمه عذاب بينهم أبداً،  ووجدت الرحمة في الدنيا، وعزوا وسادوا وقادوا البشرية أيضاً، ثم في الآخرة  بدخول الجنة دار السلام.قال: [ وكأنه يشير إلى الذين عصوا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في أحد، وهم الرماة الذين تخلوا عن مراكزهم الدفاعية، فتسبب  عن ذلك هزيمة المؤمنين أسوأ هزيمة، فقال تعالى:  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ [آل عمران:132] ]، والرماة الذين  أمرهم ونصبهم القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبقاء على الجبل كانوا  خمسين رامياً، وقد أوصاهم ألا يبرحوا أماكنهم، لنا أو عليهم، وبعد لما  شاهدوا الانتصار وفر المشركون، فتركوا أموالهم، والنساء مشمرات على  خلاخلهن، هبطوا يجمعون المال، فرأى خالد خلو الساحة أو المركز القوي فاحتله  برجاله، وصبوا على المسلمين الحِمم، فكانت الهزيمة النكراء بسبب معصية  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعصية الرسول أثرت في أصحاب الرسول، أما  نحن فلا! فنعصي كثيراً ومتى ما أردنا، وبالتالي فمن أولى بالهزيمة نحن أم  هم؟ نحن والله، ولهذا نحن مهزومون اليوم، فأذل الخلق اليوم المسلمون، بل  والله أذل من اليهود! أبعد هذا نطلب بياناً؟! ما السبب؟ إنها معصية الله  ورسوله، وهل هناك غير هذا؟ والله ما هو إلا هذا، فلو تابوا وأطاعوا الله  والرسول، خلال أربعة وعشرين ساعة وهم أعز العالم، والدنيا تضطرب لكلمة:  الله أكبر!قال: [  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُرْحَمُونَ [آل عمران:132]، أي: كي يرحمكم، فيتوب عليكم ويغفر لكم،  ويدخلكم دار السلام والنعيم المقيم ].الآن استقر معنى الآيات الخمس في  نفوسنا إن شاء الله، وهذا خير من خمسين كيلو غراماً من الذهب! ووالله إن  الذي وعي هذه الآيات وفهمها وعمل بها لخير له من خمسين قنطاراً من الذهب!  أو من بنوك أمريكا وأوروبا.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                الآن مع هداية الآيات الخمس، إذ لكل آية هداية ورب الكعبة،  وكل آية تهدي إلى دار السلام والبعد عن دار الشقاء والبوار، وكل آية تدل  دلالة قطعية على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، فهل يعقل أن  يوجد كلام بدون متكلم؟! ثم هذه الآية من تكلم بها؟ من أنزلها؟ من أوحى بها؟  من قالها؟ الله، إذاً الله موجود، وبالتالي كيف يُنكر أو يكذب به؟! إن هذه  الآية من الله على من نزلت؟ على العجائز في القرية؟! على التجار؟! على من؟  اختار الله من البشرية كلها رجلاً واحداً، وهيأه ليوحيَ إليه بها، فمستحيل  أن يكون محمداً غير رسول الله! وكيف يوحي إليه وينزل عليه كلامه ولا يكون  رسولاًً؟! من ينفي هذا مجنون أو لا عقل له، إذاً كل آية تحمل هذا الهدى.  قال: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: استقلال الرب تبارك وتعالى بالأمر كله، فليس  لأحد من خلقه تصرف في شيء إلا ما أذن فيه للعبد ]، وأخذنا هذه الهداية من  قول الله تعالى:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  [آل عمران:128].فإن  قال قائل: يا شيخ! ها نحن عندنا أمور نتصرف فيها فكيف ذلك؟ أقول: قد أذن  الله لنا فيها، ولو ما أذن لنا فيها فلا يجوز، فالآن أنت تركب سيارة  تسرقها؟ يجوز ذلك؟! حرام، أو تشرب شراباً محرماً، هل يجوز لك ذلك؟ لا؛ لأنه  ما أذن، ولذلك نأكل أو نشرب أو ننكح أو نلبس في المأذون فيه، أما غير  المأذون فيه فحرام وأهله عصاة مجرمون.  [ استقلال الرب تبارك وتعالى بالأمر  كله، فليس لأحد من خلقه -حتى ولو كان جبريل أو محمد رسول الأولين  والآخرين- تصرف في شيء إلا ما أذن فيه للعبد ] بالتصرف، وهذا أخذناه من  قوله تعالى:  لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ [آل عمران:128].[ ثانياً: الظلم  ]، والظلم يا عبد الله! يا أمة الله! وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، فلو أن  أحدكم نام في وسط الحلقة فقد ظلم؛ لأن هذا المكان ليس محلاً للنوم، وأفظع  من هذا أن يتبول في المسجد، فكذلك الذي يركع ويسجد لغير الله؛ لأن الركوع  والسجود لا يستحقهما إلا الخالق الرازق، فإذا سجد لـعبد القادر وانحنى أمام  إدريس فهذا ظلم، ولهذا فإن الشرك أفظع أنواع الظلم؛ لأن ظلمي لك بسبك أو  شتمك أو أخذ ريالك أو الاعتداء عليك هو ظلم بيني وبينك بني الإنسان، لكن  كونك تظلم الله الذي بيده كل شيء، وتأخذ حقه وتعطيه لغيره، فهذا من أبشع  وأفظع أنواع الظلم، ومثاله لو أنك تختصم مع عامي عند الباب أو فقير كنَّاس  فتظلمه، فهل ظلمك إياه كظلمك لأمير المدينة لو تسبه أو تشتمه؟! لا أبداً،  فهذا أفظع وأبشع، فكيف بالذي يظلم الله ويأخذ حقه الذي فرضه على خلقه  ويعطيه لعبيده؟! أعوذ بالله! ولهذا قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ  عَظِيمٌ [لقمان:13]. [ الظلم مستوجب للعذاب -أي: مهيئ له- ما لم يتدارك  الرب العبد بتوبة فيتوب ويغفر له ويعفو عنه ]، وهذه قاعدة، أي: أن الظلم من  الإنسان مستوجب لعذابه، إلا إذا تداركه الله فتاب عليه وغفر له، أما إذا  تركه الله على ظلمه فلا توبة ولا مغفرة، بل والله لا بد من العذاب. [  ثالثاً: حرمة أكل الربا -مطلقاً- مضاعفاً كان أو غير مضاعف ]، أمَا قال  الرسول الكريم: ( لدرهم واحد أشد من ثلاثين زنية )؟ إذ ليس عندنا شيء اسمه:  ربا خفيف لأنه قليل، لا، فالكثير والقليل سواء.[ رابعاً: بيان ربا  الجاهلية، إذ هو هذا الذي نهى الله تعالى عنه بقوله:  لا تَأْكُلُوا  الرِّبَا [آل عمران:130].خامساً: وجوب التقوى لمن أراد الفلاح في الدنيا  والآخرة.سادساً: وجوب اتقاء النار ولو بشق تمرة ]، كما قال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة ).[ سابعاً: وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للحصول على الرحمة الإلهية، وهي العفو والمغفرة  ودخول الجنة ].معاشر المستمعين! فهيا نتخلص من الربا، فنزور إخواننا  وأعمامنا وأخوالنا وأقاربنا ونقول لهم: هيا بنا نخرج من هذه الفتنة، نتعهد  ألا يرانا الله غداً أو بعده أمام بنك، ومن عنده نقود يسحبها، وتمشي هذه  الروح والناس يبكون نساء ورجالاً، وفي اليوم الأول والثالث والرابع يترك  العمال العمل في البنك، وإذا برؤساء البنوك قد داخوا وأصابهم الإعياء، وفي  خلال أربعين يوماً يغلقونها، فننتهي من شرها، فهل تستطيعون ذلك؟ أنتم  تستطيعون يا أهل النور! لكن نسبتكم إلى أهل الظلام كم؟ ولا واحد إلى ألف،  إذاً لا ينفع، وهذا ما يسمى بالإضراب العام، وهو ينفع إذا أضربت الأمة  كلها، وهذا هو الهجران الذي أوجبه الله ورسوله، فإذا أخونا أو عمى فسق وأبى  أن يتوب قلنا: لن نتكلم معه ولن نتعامل معه، وفي خلال أربعين يوماً يتوب  ويبكي.ولو تأملنا في الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن المعركة، فقد أعلن الرسول  هجرانهم خمسين يوماً، فكانوا يمشون بالأسواق ولا يكلمهم أحد، بل إن نساءهم  لا تتكلم معهم، وإنما الواحد منهم تضع له زوجته الخبز وتسكت، وبقي هذا  الحال حتى ضاقت بهم الأرض بما رحبت، فهذا هو الهجران الحقيقي، أما أن  أقاطعه وأنت تصاحبه، ولا أتعامل معه وأنت تتعامل معه في كل شيء، فهل ينفع  هذا؟ ونحن والحمد لله قاطعنا البنوك، فهل انتهت؟ لا؛ لأن المقاطعين لها  قليل، لكن إذا الأمة كلها عرفت الطريق إلى الله، فإن هذه البنوك والله  لتتحولن إلى مصارف خير وهدى ورحمة، ووالله لتدر وتغل أضعاف ما كانت تدر،  وأنا أقسم بالله وإني على علم.فإن قيل: يا شيخ! هذا محال وصعب، لا يمكن،  إذاً ما الذي يمكن؟ الذي يمكن أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، وأن يأخذ  علماؤنا وحكامنا فيجمعوننا في بيوت الله من المغرب إلى العشاء كاجتماعنا  هذا، في كل قرانا ومدننا، النساء وراء، والرجال أمام، ونتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة يوماً بعد يوم، والنور يعلو، والمعاني ترتفع، والتقوى تعم، وفجأة  خلال سنة ونحن أولياء الله! بل لو رفعنا أكفنا إلى الله ما ردها، ويومها لن  يبقى معنىً للشح ولا البخل ولا التكالب على الدنيا ولا التلصص، وأفاض الله  رحماته علينا، فهذا هو الطريق الذي نبكي حتى يتحقق أو نموت! ووالله لا  طريق إلا هذا، أي: أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، فنفزع إلى ربنا، ونطرح بين  يديه، ونبكي كل ليلة، ونتلقى هداه ورحمته في قرانا ومدننا، وما هي إلا أيام  وقد أغدق الله علينا نعمه وأفاض رحماته، وطريق غير هذا مستحيل أن يتم به  شيء.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (53) 
الحلقة (194)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (58)



يدعو الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين بالمسارعة إلى مغفرته وجنته، وهذا لا يكون  إلا بالمسارعة إلى التوبة والاستغفار والندم والبعد عن المعاصي، والعمل  بما يوجب للعبد دخول الجنة من الأعمال الصالحة؛ كالإنفاق في سبيل الله في  السراء والضراء، والتخلق بالأخلاق الحسنة من كظم الغيظ والعفو والإحسان.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث  كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر  الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي-صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في  من عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا، فإنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع  سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الخمس،  وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ  يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ  [آل عمران:133-136].هيا نكرر تلاوة الآيات  مرة أخرى، والمستمعون والمستمعات يتأملون ويتدبرون لاستخراج المعاني التي  تحملها هذه الآيات النورانية:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ  يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ  [آل عمران:133-136]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم،  آمين، إذ إن لله نفحات، فإذا سمعت الداعي يدعو فقل: آمين لتشاركه في الأجر  وفي الجزاء. ‏                                
 أمر الله تعالى لعباده بالمسارعة إلى التوبة النصوح لمغفرة ذنوبهم                                                                                                    
                               معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَسَارِعُوا   [آل عمران:133]، أمر موجه إلى عباده المؤمنين الذين ناداهم في الآيات  الماضية، فقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا  أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَطِيعُوا  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل عمران:130-132]، ثم  قال:  وَسَارِعُوا  [آل عمران:133]، فنحن مأمورون بأن نستجيب، فهيا نبادر  قبل فوات الوقت، وقرئت في السبع: (سارعوا) بدون واو العطف، وقرئت بالواو:  (وسارعوا)، والكل واحد.والمسارعة: المبادرة في عجلة دون توانٍ ولا انتظار  ولا تأمل، والمسارعة تكون:  إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [آل  عمران:133]، والمسارعة إلى المغفرة: هي المبادرة إلى التوبة، وكأنما قال:  عجلوا فتوبوا إلى ربكم، فأمرنا ألا نأكل الربا، وأمرنا بطاعته وطاعة رسوله،  ووعدنا بالرحمة والفلاح، إذاً فعجلوا إلى الهدف. وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى  مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [آل عمران:133]، والمسارعة إلى المغفرة هي  المسارعة إلى التوبة والاستغفار والندم والإقلاع والعزم ألا نعود لهذا  الذنب، فهذه هي التي أُمرنا بالمسارعة إليها، أي: إلى المغفرة، فهيا نسارع  إلى مغفرة ذنوبنا، وذلك بالإعلان عن التوبة، وبالاستغفار والندم والإقلاع  والبعد عن المعصية، سواء كانت من كبائر الذنوب أو صغائرها.ثم أيضاً إلى  أين؟ قال تعالى:  وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ  [آل  عمران:133]، ونسارع أيضاً إلى جنة عرضها السموات والأرض.إذاً: تقرر عندنا  وعلمنا وفهمنا واقتنعنا وأصبحنا موقنين بأن الجنة دار السلام لا يدخلها إلا  الطيبون الأطهار الأصفياء فقط، ولا يدخل الجنة من عليه أوضار الذنوب  وأوساخ الآثام، فإن أردت يا عبد الله! الجنة دار السلام ادخل الحمام، فتطهر  وتنظف واغتسل وتطيب ثم تفضل، أما أن تدخل الجنة بالعفن وبالرائحة الكريهة  والله ما كان.فالذي يأكل أموال الناس يجب أن يسارع إلى التوبة ليُغفر ذنبه،  بل لا يبيت الليلة إلا وقد بادر إلى التوبة؛ لأن الجنة دار السلام لا  يدخلها إلا الأطهار الأصفياء، ومن هنا دعانا ربنا تعالى رحمة بنا وشفقة  علينا أن نتطهر من ذنوبنا، وبعد ذلك تفضلوا إلى الجنة التي أعدت وأحضرت -من  زمان- للمتقين.وإن سأل سائل فقال: ما هي التوبة؟ فالجواب: التوبة تعني:  الرجوع إلى الحق والاعتراف به، والاستغفار، والندم، والعزم ألا يعود أبداً  إلى ذلك الذنب، فإن كان الذنب هو أخذ أموال الناس أو سفك دمائهم أو نهش  أعراضهم؛ فلا توبة تصح حتى يتحلل منهم، فإن كان قادراً على سداد المال رده،  وإن كان عاجزاً عن ذلك طلب منهم العفو والرجاء والانتظار، وإن كان عِرضاًً  طلب العفو والمسامحة، وإن كان دماً أراقه كذلك قدَّم نفسه ليراق دمه أو  يعفى عنه، وهذه حقيقة لا بد منها، أما إذا كان الذنب بينك وبين الله -كما  ذكرنا- كأن تركت واجباً، فالتوبة تعني: الندم والاستغفار وفعل الواجب، وإن  كان الذنب ارتكاب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، أو معصية من معاصي الله والرسول،  فالتوبة تعني: الندم والاستغفار والعزم على ألا يعود إلى ذلك الذنب.   وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [آل عمران:133]، فأولاً:  التطهير، ثم بعد ذلك دخول الفردوس، أما وأنت ملوث فلا. وَجَنَّةٍ  [آل  عمران:133]، أي: وإلى جنة،  عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ  [آل  عمران:133]، قال العلماء وعلى رأسهم الحبر عبد الله بن عباس: لو أخذنا  السموات رقعة إلى جنب الأخرى وألصقناها بها، وفعلنا بالأرضين كذلك، فإن عرض  الجنة أكثر من هذا! أما الطول فلا يعلمه إلا الله، إذ العرض في الغالب  مبني على الطول، فإذا كان العرض-مثلاً-ذراعاً فالطول لا شك أنه ستة أذرع،  أما لو قال: (وجنة طولها كذا)، فقد يكون الشخص طويلاً ورقيقاً كالحبل، أو  سلكاً رقيقاً من المدينة إلى أمريكا، فأي عرض له؟! ما له عرض، لكن إذا ذكرت  العرض، فإن الطول ضروري وهو فوق ما تتصور! كما قد عرفنا وقلنا دائماً حتى  نتصور قعر عالم الشقاء: هيا نغمض أعيننا ونضع رؤؤسنا بين ركبنا ولنفكر  ولنقل: نازل، نازل، نازل، إلى أين؟! كلَّ العقل واندهش، فهل فهمتم هذه أم  لا؟ إن عالم الشقاء المعبر عنه بالنار-دار البوار-أعلمَ تعالى أنه أسفل:  قال تعالى:  رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ  [التين:5]، فهذا السفل فكر  فيه، أما الجنة دار السلام فهي فوق السماء السابعة، وسقفها هو عرش الرحمن،  وسيأتي  يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَوَاتُ  وَبَرَزُوا لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ  [إبراهيم:48]، يوم يطوي السماء  كطي السجل للكتب، عند ذلك فقد انتهت السموات وانتهت الأرضون، وبقي  العالمان: عالم السعادة العلوي، وعالم الشقاء السفلي، وسعة هذا العالم لا  يحده عقلك، فقل: آمنت بالله. وقد علمنا أيضاً: أن آخر من يدخل الجنة من أهل  الذنوب الذين كانوا في النار أحقاباً يعطى مثل الدنيا مرتين، أي: مثل هذا  الكوكب مرتين، وقلنا: إن هذه الكواكب لا تعد ولا يحصي عددها إلا الله، فلو  وزعنا هذه الكواكب على أهل الجنة، فأخذ كل واحد كوكباً أو عشرة كواكب، فإنه  سيبقي الكثير منها! فلا إله إلا الله! أين نحن؟ أتدرون أين نحن؟ نحن في  رحم الدنيا، أتعرفون رحم المرأة الذي خرجتم منه أم لا؟ رحم المرأة عرضه أو  طوله ستة سنتيمتر، فلو يمكنك أن تتصل بالجنين في الشهر التاسع -عندما  يتخلق- وقلت له: ويحك يا هذا! إنك في رحم ضيق منتن، اخرج إلى سعة، فإنه  سيضحك، وسيقول: هذا الذي يخاطبني مجنون! أين يوجد هذا العالم الذي تعنيه؟  فلا تستطيع أن تقنعه أبداً إلا إذا آمن كما آمنا نحن بالغيب، فهو لا يفهم  أن وراء هذا الرحم شيء واسع جداً، وإن قلت له مرة أخرى -وهو محفوظ في تلك  الدماء-: إنك في رحم ووسط بطن أمك في ذراع طول وعرض، ووراء هذا البطن غرفة  أو حجرة، ووراء هذا البطن كذا وكذا، فإنه سيزداد كفراً وتكذيباً، وكذلك هذه  هي الحياة كلها، فالآن حياتنا هذه والله لأقل من الرحم، والآن الملاحدة  والكفار لا يؤمنون إلا بهذا فقط، أي: بالمشاهدات، أما وراء هذا العالم  عوالم فلا، فهي خرافات، وبالتالي فالملاحدة لا يؤمنون بعالم السعادة وعالم  الشقاء، لا يؤمنون بعرش الرحمن وكرسي السموات، وإنما لا يؤمنون إلا بهذا  المحيط الذي يحيط بهم، فهم محصورون فيه، وهي أضيق من الرحم! إذاً: قال:   وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ  [آل عمران:133]؛ لأنه يريد  تعالى رحمة بعباده أن يعلمهم، أن يعرفهم؛ حتى يعرفوا ويفهموا ويعلموا.                                                                      
 المتقون هم أهل الجنة وورثتها بحق                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  أُعِدَّتْ  [آل عمران:133]، أي: هيئت وأحضرت،  والإعداد شيء خاص، كإعداد الضيافة للضيف.  أُعِدَّتْ  [آل عمران:133]، لمن؟  لبني هاشم؟! لبني إسرائيل؟! لبني تميم؟! كل ذلك لا، إنما أعدت للمتقين،  فلا يدخل الفاجر، والأمر واضح.  إذاً: فعلموا البشرية أن الجنة دار السلام  تورث، لكن لا بالنسب ولا بالمصاهرة ولا بالولاء لغير الله تعالى -الإرث  أسبابه ثلاثة: إما نسب، وإما صهر، وإما ولاء- وإنما ورثتها معروفون، قال  تعالى:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ  تَقِيًّا  [مريم:63]، وعرف هذا إبراهيم عليه السلام، وسمعناه في ضراعته  وبكائه يقول: ربـ  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ   [الشعراء:85]، فالجنة تورث وسبب إرثها التقوى، فاتق الله يا عبد الله،  وحافظ على تقواك حتى تلقى مولاك، فأنت من الورثة للجنة، فإن فجرت يا عبد  الله فقد خرجت عن طريق الله، وحرمت من هذا الإرث أحببت أم كرهت. أُعِدَّتْ   [آل عمران:133]، لمن؟  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:133]، لو قال: لأهل  البيت، لبني هاشم، لبني فلان أو علان لتململ البشر، إذ المتقي ليس بيض  الوجوه أو سمرها أو حمرها أو سودها، أو قصار الأبدان أو طولها، أو أغنياء  الناس أو فقرائهم، اترك هذا كله ولا تلتفت إليه، وإنما فقط: هل هو تقي أو  فاجر؟ والسر في أن التقوى هي التي تورث الجنة: أن التقوى تزكي النفس  وتطهرها، والله قد أصدر حكمه فقال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   [الشمس:9]، أي: طيبها وطهرها، وكيفية ذلك أن التقوى حقيقتها خوف من الله  تعالى يحمل الخائف على أن يمتثل أوامر الله، فيفعل ما يفعل ويعتقد ما يعتقد  ويقول ما يقول، فهذه هي التي تزكي النفس، أيضاً خاف من الله فترك معاصيه،  فلم يقارف الذنوب التي تلطخ النفس وتعفنها، وإن زلت قدمه يوماً تاب وصقلها  وصفاها وحافظ على ذلك، وعند ذلك أصبح الوارث بحق.وبالتالي فالمتقي عبد خاف  من عذاب الله وغضبه وسخطه فأطاعه، وفعل ما أمره أن يفعله، وقال ما أمر أن  يقوله، واعتقد ما أراد أن يعتقده، وذلك الاعتقاد والقول والفعل هي والله  بمثابة الماء والصابون لتزكية النفس وتطهيرها، فإذا أضاف إلى ذلك اجتناب ما  حرم الله من اعتقاد وقول وعمل، فقد احتفظ إذاً بالطهارة والزكاة، أما إذا  صلى وسرق، صام وزنا، فهو يوجد له زكاة ثم يلطخها، فلو مات قبل التوبة هلك،  إذ إن فعل المأمورات عبارة عن أدوات تزكية وتطهير، واجتناب المنهيات والبعد  عنها معناه المحافظة على تلك الزكاة والطهر والصفاء حتى لا يلوث ويفسد.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ  وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:134]،  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ  فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  [آل عمران:134]، والسَّرَّاءِ -بالسين  والراء مهموز-: حالة السرور، أي: ما يدخل السرور والفرح على النفس،  وَالضَّرَّاءِ: ما يدخل الضرر على النفس، ولكل منها صور، فمن السراء:  الغنى، ومن الضراء: الفقر، ومن السراء: العافية، ومن الضراء: البلوى، حتى  قال بعضهم: السراء: الفرح أو العرس، والضراء: الحبس، وعلى كلٍ كلُ ما يدخل  السرور على النفس البشرية فهو سراء، وكل ما يدخل الضر أو الأذى على النفس  فهو ضراء، لكن قوله عز وجل:  يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ   [آل عمران:134]، أي: في حال الغنى وفي حال الفقر، وهذه الطبقة ممتازة، فهم  ينفقون على كل حال، سواء كان المال متوفراً أو كان غير متوفر، فإذا دعا  الداعي ووجبت النفقة ينفق بقدر الحاجة والمستطاع، وهذه يا معاشر المستمعين!  نعوت وصفات الوارثين للجنة من المتقين، إذ إن قوله: (للمتقين) مجملة،  فتأملوا هذه الصفات:أولاً:  يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ   [آل عمران:134]، أي: الإنفاق في حال السراء والضراء، وهذه أمكم والله تصدقت  يوماً بحبة عنب، هذا العنب الذي ترمونه في المزابل، إذ إنه كان قوتها يوم  ذاك، فأخذت الحبة وقالت لخادمها: أعطها لهذا السائل.إذاً: فذو الألف ينفق  من ألفه بحسبها، وذوا الريال ينفق بحسب رياله، وهذا شأن المتقين الخائفين،  فهم ينفقون في السراء والضراء.ثانياً:  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ  [آل  عمران:134]، والكظم: الحبس، يقال: كظم يكظم، إذا حبس الماء في القربة أو  أغلقها، والغيظ: ما يغيظك ويؤلمك، فالمؤمن المتقي الوارث إذا ناله من أخيه  شيء آلمه، كأن سبه أو شتمه أو عيره أو أهانه أو تكبر عليه أو لطمه، فإنه  لقوة إيمانه وصلته بربه يكظم ذلك الغيظ ولا يظهر منه شيئاً، فيبقيه كله في  قلبه، فلا يرد السب بأخرى، ولا الشتم بشتم، ولا يظهر بوجه متغير، بل ما  يظهر ذلك الغيظ أبداً، وإنما يكظمه ويحبسه كأنما ربط الماء في القربة أو  حبسها بالخيط أو بالعصام، فهل نجرب ذلك؟ امش واركض برجلك أحد إخوانك، وتأمل  في وجهه ستجد أنه تغير، بل قد يقول لك: مالك، هل أنت أعمى؟! آه! إن هذه  النعوت الكمالية لن نصل إليها إلا بالتربية الحقيقة، فكظم الغيظ ألا يُظهر  كلمة تؤذي أو تسيء إلى من آذه، بل وألا ظهر ذلك حتى على وجهه.ثالثاً:   وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:134]، وأما العفو شيء آخر، فإذا  آذاه بأن ضربه أو أخذ ماله، فإنه يعفو عنه ولا يؤاخذه، ولفظ: (الناس) يشمل  حتى الكفار؛ لأنه ما قال: (والعافين عن المؤمنين)، فهو لكماله ولقوة صلته  بربه، ولشعوره بأنه وارث دار السلام، إذا آذاه مؤمن أو غيره فإنه يعفو عنه  ويصفح ويتجاوز.وقد يقول قائل: إن شباب أو أبناء حينا يستهزئون بلحانا  ويسخرون منا، وآباؤهم وإخوانهم واقفون كالجبال، ولا يتألمون لذلك، بل ولا  يؤدبون أبنائهم وإخوانهم؛ لأنه ليس في قلوبهم روح الإيمان، فأقول: وهذا من  العفو إن عفيتم عنهم. ثم قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   [آل عمران:134] فلأنهم محسنون أحبهم الله، وفوق ذلك هذه صفة أخرى، فيا أهل  الإحسان! اعلموا أن الله يحب المحسنين فأبشروا، و(الإحسان) لفظ عام يتناول  الإحسان إلى إخوانك فلا إساءة، ويتناول تجويد وإتقان العمل الذي تقوم به،  فإن كنت خياطاً للثياب أحسن الخياطة، وإن كنت طاهياً للطعام أحسن طهي  الطعام، وإن كنت نجاراً أحسن نجارتك، فكيف إذا كنت تعبد الله وتسيء إلى هذه  العبادة وتفقدها نورها وما تنتجه من الصلاح للنفس والطهر؟! فإذا توضأت  فأحسن الوضوء، وإذا صليت فأحسن الصلاة، وإذا حجيت أو اعتمرت فكذلك، وحسبنا  أن يعلمنا ربنا أنه يحب المحسنين، إذ ما ليس هناك جملة ترغبنا في الطاعة  كهذه، فهل تريد أن يحبك الله؟ أحسن فإن الله يحب المحسنين، أحسن إلى  الفقراء والمساكين والجيران والإخوان والأباعد والأقارب، أحسن صنعتك ومهنتك  وعملك، أحسن قبل ذلك عبادتك حتى تولِّد لك الطاقة الكافية والنور الذي  يزكي نفسك ويطهرها. وهذه التعاليم كان لها أثر في أصحاب رسول الله، فما  اكتحلت عين الوجود بأمة أطهر ولا أكمل ولا أرحم ولا أصفى ولا أتقى من تلك  الأمة، أعني: الصحابة وأولادهم وأولاد أولادهم، فهل كان ذلك نتيجة الفلسفات  الكاذبة؟! الحضارة المادية؟! إنها نتيجة هذه التعاليم الإلهية، فقد آمنوا  وعملوا.وحتى لا يقول قائل: وهذه ماذا تفعل الآن؟ من يعمل بها؟ ما تنتج  شيئاً؟ لا، فما زلنا نقول: لو أن أهل البيت، لو أن أهل القرية، لو أن أهل  المدينة يجتمعون بصدق كل ليلة لتعلم الحكمة والكتاب، والله لظهرت آثار هذه  الأنوار القرآنية، ولتجلى ذلك في نسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم، ووالله ما سخروا  من لحيتك، ولكنهم أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ  وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا  فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:135]، ما زال السياق يوضح الطريق  أيها السالكون، قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:135]، والفاحشة: الخصلة القبيحة الشديدة  القبح، إذ الفحش معناه: القبح الزائد، ولا بأس أن نفهم فهماً عاماً:فأول  فاحشة هي: اللواط، إذ قال تعالى عن قوم لوط:  أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا  سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الأعراف:80]،   أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ وَتَأْتُونَ  فِي نَادِيكُمُ الْمُنكَرَ  [العنكبوت:29].والفاحشة الثانية: الزنا، إذ قال  تعالى:  وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ  سَبِيلًا  [الإسراء:32].ثم كل خصلة قبيحة فاحشة، فلو الآن يقوم أحدكم  وينفعل، ويأخذ يسب الشيخ ويلعنه، فهذه فاحشة قبيحة، لو فعلها في الشارع  فقبحها أقل، لكن بين المؤمنين في مجلس العلم فاحشة قبيحة، إذاً فكل خصلة  قبيحة فاحشة، إلا أن أفحش الفواحش: جريمة اللواط وجريمة الزنا، وبعد ذلك  الذي يسب أمه أو أباه من أقبح الفواحش، وهل تذكرون ما سمعتموه؟ وهو أن  العرب في ديارهم هذه ما كانوا يسمعون بفاحشة اللواط، ولا يخطر ببالهم هذا،  كما تشاهدون الحيوانات، هل الذكر ينزو على الذكر من الحيوانات؟ لا، ولذا  كانت أول فاحشة لواط وقعت على عهد عمر أو أبي بكر في البحرين، وذلك أن  أعجمياً فعل الفاحشة بأعجمي، ورفعت القضية إلى الوالي واحتاروا في تطبيق  الحكم، فقال علي رضي الله عنه-هو من أعلم أصحاب رسول الله-: يُرمى من أعلى  جبل ثم يتبع بالحجارة، أي: نعمل به كما عمل الله بقوم لوط، ثم بعد ذلك أفتى  العلماء بقتله، سواء بالحجارة أو غيرها.والشاهد: أن الخليفة عبد الملك بن  مروان قام خطيباً في الناس فقال: أقسم بالله على أنه لولا أن الله تعالى  أخبرنا في كتابه عن قوم لوط، ما كان يخطر ببالنا أن الذكر ينزو على  الذكر!لكن لما هبطت هذه الأمة هبط كل شيء، والحمد لله نسبة هذه الفاحشة في  بلاد المسلمين أقل بكثير، وتوجد أندية للواط في باريس، في أوروبا، فإذا فعل  عبد الله فاحشة-هذا الوارث للجنة-أو خصلة قبيحة، أو ظلم نفسه بأن ترك  واجباً، فإنه على الفور يعلن استغفاره وتوبته،  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا  فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:135]، فأولاً:  ذَكَرُوا  اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:135] بقلوبهم، ولما يذكرون الله ربهم وهو مطلع عليهم،  ويذكرون أمره ونهيه، يفزعون إلى الاستغفار فيستغفرون الله، وهذه هي التوبة،  أي: أن يقلع العبد فوراً عن الذنب، وأن يعلن عن توبته بكلمة: أستغفر الله،  أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، ويواصل الاستغفار وكله عزم على ألا يعود أبداً  إلى ذلك الذنب كما لا يعود اللبن في الضرع، فإذا حلبت من الشاة لبناً، فهل  يمكنك أن ترجعه إلى الضرع؟! لا ينفع ولو بإبرة، فكذلك توبة العبد الصالح  إذا زلت القدم وخرَّ على المعصية، ثم استفاق فذكر الله وتاب، لن يعود إلى  ذلك الذنب ولو صُلب أو حُرِّق أو قُتِل، وتلكم هي التوبة النصوح.قال:   وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا  اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:135]، الذي أمر ونهى، الذي رغب وحبب، الذي نهى وخوف  وهدد، فهذا الذكر هو الذي يبعث: كيف أعصي ربي؟ ثم بعد ذكر الله يستغفر  الله، قال تعالى:  فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:135]، التي  قارفوها،  وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:135]، فهل  هناك أحد يستطيع أن يطلع على نفسك ويزيل عنها الأثر؟ وهل يمكنك أن تلمس  روحك أو تعطيها للطبيب ليلمسها أو ترى الظلم فيها وتمسحه منها؟ لا، إذاً  فالذي يغفر الذنوب هو الله فقط، ولذا فليستغفر العبد ربه، وليطرح بين يديه،  وليبكى بين يديه؛ حتى يعفو ويصفح ويزيل الأثر من النفس ويطهرها.  وَلَمْ  يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  [آل عمران:135]، وهذه صفة كمال أيضاً، وهي  عدم الإصرار على الذنب، ومن هذا حاله فإنه قريب سيصل إلى الجنة، فإن تعثر  أو وقع فلا يحزن ولا يغتم، وإنما يواصل طريقه إلى الجنة، ومثله من أراد مكة  أو غيرها من البلدان، فمشى إليها تسع ليال أو عشر، وقارب الوصول، ثم سقط  ووقع، كأن انكسرت رجله، فلا شك أنه سيواصل الطريق حتى يصل إلى هدفه.إذاً:  إذا زلت قدم العبد فقال قولاً سيئاً أو فعل جريمة فلا يصر، وإنما على الفور  يعلن عن توبته بالاستغفار والندم ويواصل حتى يصل إلى دار السلام،  وَلَمْ  يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:135]، أن  الإصرار معوِّق، وهم يعلمون أن التوبة واجبة، وأنها تمحو الذنب وتزيل  الأثر.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ  أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ  [آل عمران:136]، فمن مدح هذا الخير؟ إنه الله، ونعم  الأجر الجنة، أجر العاملين لا الكسالى والبطالين، العاملين من صيام  بالنهار، وقيام بليل، ورباط في الثغور، وجهاد وصراع في بلاد الكفار  المجرمين.  أُوْلَئِكَ  [آل عمران:136] أي: السامون الأعلون، جزاؤهم  -أولاً- مَغْفِرَةٌ من ربهم؛ لأنه لن تدخل الجنة إلا إذا طِبت وطهُرت، ولم  يبق عليك ذنب أبداً.ثانياً من الجزاء لهم:  وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [آل عمران:136]، كم الجنات؟ أقل ما يعطى أحدكم  معاشر المؤمنين! مثل الدنيا عشر مرات، والجنة سميت جنة لأن من دخل تحت  أشجارها غطته وجنته، وهذه الجنة قد وصفها خالقها، ووصفها الرائد الأعظم  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ أسري به من مكة إلى بيت المقدس، وعرج به والله  إلى الجنة دار السلام، ومن كذب فقد كفر، والله يقول:  وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ   [النجم:13]، أي: جبريل،  نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى  [النجم:13]، أي: مرة أخرى، أين؟   عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *   إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا  طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى  [النجم:14-18]،  أي: الجنة، كما أنه رأى حوراء لـعمر بن الخطاب ، وخاف من غضب عمر فلم يلتفت  إليها وغض بصره، وذكر ذلك لـعمر ، فقال: أعليك أغار يا رسول الله؟! فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( علمت غيرتك يا عمر )، فاللهم اجعلنا منهم،  اللهم آمين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (54) 
الحلقة (195)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (59)


إن العبد المؤمن منتهى ما يؤمله وجل ما تهفو إليه نفسه أن يدخل في رحمة  الله عز وجل في الدنيا والآخرة، وأن يستحق جنته ورضوانه، وقد دل الله عز  وجل عباده المؤمنين على الطريق الموصلة إلى ذلك، ألا وهي تقوى الله عز وجل،  والتي تحصل بفعل ما أمر الله به والتزامه، وترك ما نهى الله عنه،  والمسارعة إلى التوبة عند الوقوع في شيء منها.                     
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم  وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذالكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، فاللهم يا ولينا حقق رجاءنا إنه لا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة  آل عمران، ومع الآيات الخمس التي تدارسنها بالأمس، نعيد تلاوتها تذكيراً  للناسين، ثم نأخذ في شرحها مرة أخرى كما هو في كتاب التفسير، وتلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ  يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ  [آل عمران:133-136].                                
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ شرح الكلمات:قوله:   وَسَارِعُوا  [آل عمران:133]، المسارعة إلى الشيء: المبادرة إليه بدون  توانٍ ولا تراخ. إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ [آل عمران:133]، المغفرة: ستر الذنوب  وعدم المؤاخذة بها] أي: تغطيتها [والمراد هنا: المسارعة إلى التوبة بترك  الذنوب وكثرة الاستغفار، وفي الحديث: ( ما من رجل -أو امرأة- يذنب ذنباً ثم  يتوضأ ثم يصلي ويستغفر الله إلا غفر له ) ]. فقوله: (ما من رجل)، والمرأة  كالرجل، وإنما الشارع الحكيم لا يعرض بذكر النساء بين الفحول، وإلا فالحكم  واحد. [ وقوله:  وَجَنَّةٍ [آل عمران:133]، الجنة دار النعيم فوق السموات  -السبع- والمسارعة إليها تكون بالإكثار من الصالحات ]، وهي اعتقادات وأقوال  وأفعال.[ قوله:  أُعِدَّتْ [آل عمران:133]: هيئت وأحضرت، فهي موجودة الآن  مهيأة ]، وحسبنا زيارة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لها منذ ألف وأربعمائة  سنة، حيث وطئ الجنة بقدميه الشريفتين، ورأى حورها وقصورها وأنهارها، فرأى  نهره الكوثر عليه الصلاة والسلام، ووصفه بأن ريحه أذكى من المسك الأذفر،  وماءه أبرد من مائنا المثلج، وأبيض من اللبن، وأحلى من العسل، كما رأى أو  شاهد في الجنة حوراء لـعمر فغض بصره وذكر غيرة عمر، فاعتذر عمر وقال: أعنك  أغار يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!ثم إنه بمجرد ما تخرج الروح يُعرج  بها إلى الملكوت الأعلى، إلى الجنة، ويدون اسمها في كتاب عليين، ثم تعود  للفتنة والامتحان في القبر، وتنجح وتعود إلى دار السلام، فتأوي إلى قناديل  معلقة في العرش، ثم إذا جاء البعث الآخر، وخلق الله الأجسام، تُرسل تلك  الأرواح فتدخل كل روح في جسمها، ولا يمكن أن يشتبه عليها أبداً. [ قوله:   لِلْمُتَّقِينَ [آل عمران:133]: المتقون هم الذين اتقوا الله تعالى فلم  يعصوه بترك واجب ولا بفعل محرم، وإن حدث منهم ذنب تابوا منه فوراً.وقوله:   فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ [آل عمران:134]، السراء: الحال المسرة، وهي  اليسر والغنى، والضراء: الحال المضرة وهي الفقر ]، والمرض والبلاء.[ وقوله:   وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ [آل عمران:134]، كظم الغيظ: حبسه، والغيظ: ألم  نفسي يحدث إذا أوذي المرء في بدنه أو عرضه أو ماله، وحبس الغيظ: عدم  إظهاره على الجوارح بسبٍ أو ضرب ونحوهما للتشفي والانتقام ]، وهذه الصفة  ممتازة وأشرف الصفات، فاللهم اجعلنا منهم، فاصدقوه يجعلكم منهم.[ وقوله:   وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:134]، العفو: عدم المؤاخذة للمسيء  مع القدرة على ذلك]، أما إذا كنت عاجزاً عن مؤاخذته وما آخذته فلست من أهل  هذه الصفة، كأن حكم له القاضي بكذا فتنازل عنه، وهو يقدر على أن يرد الكلمة  بأبشع منها، أو الضربة بأخرى، لكن يقول: عفونا لله مع قدرتنا على ذلك.[  قوله:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [آل عمران:134]، المحسنون: هم  الذين يُبرون ولا يسيئون في قول أو عمل ]، أي: وصْفهم البرور ولا يسيئون في  قول ولا عمل.[ قوله:  فَاحِشَةً [آل عمران:135]، الفاحشة: الفعلة القبيحة  الشديدة القبح؛ كالزنا وكبائر الذنوب.وقوله:  أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [آل عمران:135] بترك واجب أو فعل محرم فدنسوها بذلك، فكان هذا ظلماً  لها.وقوله:  وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا [آل عمران:135]، أي: يسارعون إلى التوبة؛ لأن  الإِصرار هو الشد على الشيء والربط عليه، مأخوذ من الصر، والصرة معروفة.  وقوله:  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:135]، أي: أنهم مخالفون للشرع بتركهم  ما أوجب، أو بفعلهم ما حرم ]، فهم يعلمون أنها مخالفة أو معصية وذنب.[  قوله:  وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ [آل عمران:136] الذي هو الجنة ] دار  السلام. فهذه هي مفردات الآيات، وقد فهمنا هذا بالأمس، ولكن ما تكرر ازداد  يقيناً عند صاحبه.                                                                      
                                                              معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: [ معنى الآيات:                                                                      
 ترك المعاصي والذنوب سبب لحصول رحمة الله في الدنيا والآخرة                                                                                                    
                               لما نادى الله تعالى المؤمنين ناهياً لهم عن أكل الربا،  آمراً لهم بتقواه عز وجل، وباتقاء النار وذلك بترك الربا وترك سائر المعاصي  الموجبة لعذاب الله تعالى، ودعاهم إلى طاعته وطاعة رسوله؛ كي يُرحموا في  دنياهم وأخراهم ]، وهذا قد تقدم في الآيات السابقة وهي:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *  وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ  الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ  [آل عمران:130-132]، ثم هنا ناداهم بقوله:   وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  [آل عمران:133] الآية.قال: [  أمرهم بالمسارعة إلى شيئين: الأول: مغفرة ذنوبهم، وذلك بالتوبة النصوح ]،  والتوبة النصوح: هي التي لا يعود صاحبها إلى الذنب كما لا يعود اللبن إلى  الضرع، فإذا حلبنا من شاتنا أو بقرتنا أو ناقتنا لبناً فهل في الإمكان أن  نرده إلى ضرعها؟! مستحيل، فكذلك التوبة النصوح، فإذا تاب عبد الله أو أمة  الله من كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب لن يعود إليها أبداً، والله هو الذي انتدبنا  لهذا بقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ  تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا  [التحريم:8] فوصف التوبة بالنصح.  [ والثاني: دخول  الجنة التي وصفها لهم، وقال تعالى:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:133]، أي: أحضرت وهيئت للمتقين، والمسارعة إلى  الجنة هي المسارعة إلى موجبات دخولها، وهي الإيمان والعمل الصالح، إذ بهما  تزكو الروح وتطيب فتكون أهلاً لدخول الجنة ].إذاً: ندبنا الله للمسارعة إلى  شيئين: الأول: التوبة النصوح، والثاني: دخول الجنة؛ لأن من تاب بقيت نفسه  طاهرة زكية مشرقة، فإذا لفظ ألفاظه الأخيرة خرجت نفسه والله إلى الجنة دار  السلام، قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9]. ].مرة أخرى:  قال ربنا عز وجل وهو يخاطبنا:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:133]، الذين صفاتهم كذا وكذا، فهيا نسارع إلى  مغفرة ذنوبنا بالتوبة النصوح، ومتى تبنا غُفرت ذنوبنا، ثم المسارعة إلى  الجنة بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، إذ هما سلم الرقي إلى دار السلام، فمن آمن  وعمل صالحاً زكت نفسه وطابت طهرت، وبالتالي من يردها أو يصدها عن دخول  الجنة؟!  [ هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى ].                                                                     
 صفات المتقين الذين أعدت لهم الجنة دار السلام                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ وأما الآيتان الثانية والثالثة فقد تضمنتا صفات  المتقين الذين أعدت لهم الجنة دار السلام ]، أي: تضمنت الآيتان بعد الأولى  صفات المتقين الوارثين لدار السلام، إذ الجنة لها ورثة هم المتقون، فلا يحل  أن تقول: بنو فلان أو بنو فلان، أو أصحاب كذا أو كذا، بل كلمة واحدة ما  ننساها وهي: إن ورثة الجنة هم المتقون، والمحرومون هم الفاجرون، إذ لا حق  ولا نصيب لهم فيها أبداً؛ لأن الجنة موروثة وورثتها المتقون، وتذكرون  إبراهيم لما سأل الله فقال:  وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ  النَّعِيمِ  [الشعراء:85]، وقال تعالى في آية أخرى:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ  الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا  [مريم:63].إذاً:  المتقون هم الوارثون للجنة، لا لأنهم بيض أو سود أو أغنياء أو فقراء أو  عاصروا الأنبياء والمرسلين، وإنما هم قوم زكت نفوسهم بفعل المأمورات  والمحافظة على زكاتها بترك المحرمات، فيأتي ملك الموت وأعوانه والروح مشرقة  طيبة طاهرة، غير ملوثة بالشرك ولا بالكفر ولا بكبائر الذنوب، فتدخل هذه  الروح الزكية الطاهرة الجنة دار السلام. قال: [ فقد تضمنتا صفات المتقين  الذين أعدت لهم الجنة دار السلام، فقوله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي  السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  [آل عمران:134]، هذا وصف لهم بكثرة الإنفاق في  سبيل الله ]، لا في سبيل الوطن، ولا رياءً، ولا سمعة، ولا مباهاة، ولا  مفاخرة، ولكن في سبيل الله، وسبيل الله كل ما يوصلك إلى رضا الله، إذ كل ما  يصل بك إلى رضا الله ليرضى عنك فهو سبيل الله، وبالتالي فالإنفاق على  الفقراء، على المساكين، على المحتاجين، على اللاجئين، للإعداد، للجهاد، كله  في سبيل الله. قال: [ هذا وصف لهم بكثرة الإنفاق في سبيل الله، وفي كل  أحايينهم من غنىً وفقر وعسر ويسر ]، ما هو في وقت معين فقط، بل في الصيف  والشتاء والربيع والخريف، في الرخاء والشدة، في اليسر والعسر، في أي  الأحوال فهذا شأنهم دائماً.  [ وقوله:  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ  [آل  عمران:134]، وصف لهم بالحلم والكرم النفسي ]، والحليم لا يرد السيئة  بالسيئة، ولكن يعفو ويصفح، فإن شتمه أو سبه أحد فلا يرد السب بالسب، وإنما  يقول: عفا الله عنك، سامحناك، جزاك الله خيراً.  [ وقوله:  وَالْعَافِينَ  عَنِ النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:134]، وصف لهم بالصفح والتجاوز عن زلات الآخرين  تكرماً، وفعلهم هذا إحسان ظاهر، ومن هنا بشروا بحب الله تعالى لهم، فقال  تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:134] ]، ولفظ  (الإحسان) عام، وإن كان هنا إحسان إلى إخوانهم بعدم الإساءة إليهم،  والإحسان أيضاً هو إتقان العمل وتجويده والإتيان به على الوجه المطلوب،  وذلك من شأنه أن يزكي النفس ويطهرها، فإذا زكت النفس وطهرت أحبها الله؛ لأن  الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً، والله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين، أما  الخبث فلا يحبه الله.  [ كما هو تشجيع على الإحسان وملازمته في القول  والعمل ]. فقوله:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:134]،  إعلان عن حب الله لهم، وفي هذا تشجيع للناس على أن يواصلوا الإحسان ولا  يتخلوا عنه أبداً. [ وقوله:  وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:135] ]، أي: ذكروا الله  أنه حرم هذا، أو أبغض هذا، أو منع هذا، أو توعد بهذا، فذكروا أمر ونهيه،  وعلى الفور -بالفاء-  فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:135].قال: [  وصف لهم بملازمة ذكر الله وعدم الغفلة، ولذا إذا فعلوا فاحشة -ذنباً  كبيراً- أو ظلموا أنفسهم بذنب دون الفاحش ذكروا وعيد الله تعالى، ونهيه عما  فعلوا، فبادروا إلى التوبة -فقال في بيانها مذكراً للناسين- وهي الإقلاع  عن الذنب، والندم عن الفعل، والعزم على عدم العودة إليه، واستغفار الله  تعالى منه ]، إذاً: التوبة: الإقلاع، أتعرفون معنى قولنا: أقلعت السفينة؟  فكذلك أقلع عن الذنب، أي: انفصل عنه وتركه، كأن يكون في يده السيجارة  فيرميها إلى الأرض، أو في يده خاتم ذهب فيرمي به كما فعل أحد أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وقوله: (والندم على الفعل)، وذلك أن العبد المقصر  يقول يوم القيامة: آه! يا ليتني لم أمش في هذا الطريق، ولا جالست فلاناً،  ولا فعلت كذا وكذا مع فلان.وقوله: (والعزم -الباطن- على عدم العودة إليه)  كيف ما كانت الأحوال، فهذه هي التوبة، وأما الاستغفار ما ننساه، وأذكركم  بأن هناك من عباد الله من أهل التوبة يستغفرون الله كلما ذكروا ذنباً  قارفوه ولو من سبعين سنة، إذ قال تعالى في سورة ق مخاطباً أهل الجنة:   هَذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ   *  مَنْ خَشِيَ  الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَجَاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُنِيبٍ   *  ادْخُلُوهَا  بِسَلامٍ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ الْخُلُودِ   *  لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ فِيهَا  وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ  [ق:32-35]. فقوله تعالى:  لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ   [ق:32]، الأواب: الرجاع، كلما زلت قدمه رجع إلى ربه، فلا يبيت ولا يقضي  ساعة ولا دقيقة على ذنب، والحفيظ الذي لا ينسى ذنبه أبداً، فيذكر أنه فعل  ذنباً عام كذا، ما أن يذكره حتى يقول: أستغفر الله، وقد تذرف عيناه الدموع،   لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ   *  مَنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ  وَجَاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُنِيبٍ  [ق:32-33]، قلبه دائماً يرجع إلى الله، فلا يغفل  لحظة أبداً.وقوله: (واستغفار الله تعالى منه)، أي: يقولون: أستغفر الله،  أستغفر الله، غفرانك اللهم، رب اغفر لي، كل هذه الصيغ متلونة، فمرة يقول:  أستغفر الله، ومرة يقول: غفرانك، ومرة يقول: رب اغفر لي، وقد كان الصحابة  يعدون لرسول الله في الجلسة الواحدة: رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب  الرحيم، مائة مرة، فهذا عبد الله بن عمر -الذكي- يقول: ( كنا نجلس مع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحدثنا ويعلمنا ويقص علينا، ولكن من اللحظة  إلى اللحظة يقول: رب اغفر لي وتب عليّ إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، فنعد له هذا  القول مائة مرة )، وأنتم على الأقل قولوه مائة مرة في أربع وعشرين ساعة، أو  فيه صعوبة؟! قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:135] ]، أي: علموا أن من تاب تاب الله عليه،  وهذه من عقائدنا وأخلاقنا وآدابنا، ونحن موقنون بذلك ولا نتردد فيه،  فقوله:  وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل  عمران:135]، أي: من قبل أن من تاب تاب الله عليه، إذ كيف يصر إذاً؟! لو  كانوا لا يعلمون أن من تاب تاب الله عليه، فإن العاصي سيقول: ما دمت أني  هالك إذاً أبقى في ذنوبي ومعاصيَّ، لكن لعلمهم السابق أن من تاب تاب الله  عليه، هذه الحال تجعلهم يتوبون ولا يترددون في ذلك أبداً، وهكذا روي عن  مجاهد، ولا يتنافى مع ما فسرنا به الآية، وورد أيضاً: ( ما أصر من استغفر  وإن عاد في اليوم سبعين مرة )، إذاً: الاستغفار وهو كلمة: أستغفر الله  وأتوب إليه، لو فرضنا أن شخصاً كلما استغفر وسكت أذنب ذنباً، ثم زاد  فاستغفر ولو سبعين مرة، ما ضره ذلك، وهذا من باب الفرض، وإلا لا يعقل أن  يوجد من يذنب في اليوم سبعين مرة ويتوب سبعين مرة! لكن إن فرضنا  هذا.والشاهد في قوله تعالى:  وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:135]: أن من تاب تاب الله عليه، وهذا الذي جعلهم  يتوبون ولا يصرون أبداً، أما لو كانوا لا يعلمون أن من يتوب يتوب الله  عليه، عند ذلك يقولون: إذاً هلكنا، ولنواصل ذنوبنا، لكن علمهم بأن من تاب  تاب الله عليه جعلهم لا يصرون على الذنب أبداً، وإنما يتركونه ويتخلون عنه  بمجرد أن يذكروا.  [ وقوله تعالى:  وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:135]، وصف لهم بعدم الإصرار، أي: المواظبة  على الذنب وعدم تركه وهم يعلمون أنه ذنب ناتج عن تركهم لواجب أو عن فعلهم  لحرام.                                                                     
 بيان جزاء من آمن واتقى                                                                                                    
                               وأما الآية الرابعة فقد تضمنت بيان جزائهم على إيمانهم وعلى  تقواهم وعلى ما اتصفوا به من كمالات نفسية وطهارة روحية، ألا وهو مغفرة  ذنوبهم كل ذنوبهم، وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها، ومدح المنان  -وهو الله؛ إذ من صفات الله وأسمائه المنان- ما جازاهم به من المغفرة  والخلود في الجنة ذات النعيم المقيم، فقال:  وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ   [آل عمران:136] ]، أي: ونعم ذلك الأجر مغفرة ذنوبهم وإدخالهم الجنة، لا  الكسالى ولا البطالين الذين لا يعملون، فسبحان الله! قال:  أَجْرُ  الْعَامِلِينَ  [آل عمران:136]، فانتبه واعمل يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله  الليل والنهار، فالدار دار عمل، ولا تسألن الأجر والجزاء اليوم، فإنك إن  عُمِّرت يا عبد الله أو يا أمة الله سبعين سنة، تعاني الفقر والمرض  والآلام، وأنت تصوم وتقوم الليل وتذكر الله ليلاً ونهاراً، فإن جزاء صلاتك  وصيامك وصبرك أمامك في الدار الآخرة، وفي المقابل تجد الرجل فاجراً ساخطاً  فاسقاً، وهو صحيح البنية، قوي الذات، الأكل والطعام متوفر لديه، فأين جزاء  كفره وظلمه؟ الجزاء هناك، وهل هناك آية تدل على هذا؟ نعم، يقول تعالى في  خاتمة هذه السورة:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل عمران:185]، هل  هناك من يعترض أو يعقب أو يقول: إلا نفس فرعون، إلا نفس لينين زعيم  الاشتراكية؟! الكل ماتوا، فهل هناك من ينقض هذا الحكم؟!  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ  ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:185]، ما معنى: توفون أجوركم؟ أي: مقابل أعمالكم،  فيا أيتها النفس اعملي ولا تطالبي بالأجر اليوم؛ لأن هذه الدار دار عمل لا  جزاء، فهل يستطيع العمال أن يشتغلوا ساعتين أو سبعة أيام من الشهر ثم  يقولون: تركنا العمل، أعطنا أجر عملنا يا رب العمل؟! هل يعطيهم أجورهم أو  يقول لهم: نهاية الشهر؟ نهاية الشهر، وكذلك إذا كانت معاومة، أي: أن استلام  الأجر يكون في نهاية العام، وهذه طبيعة البشر، فكذلك البشرية كلها تعمل  هنا والجزاء هناك في الدار الآخرة، وقد بين تعالى ذلك فقال:  فَمَنْ  زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَمَا  الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ  [آل عمران:185]. ولا  ننسى أن العاملين للصالحات ينالهم حسن وبركة أعمالهم الصالحة، لكن والله ما  هو الجزاء، وأن أهل الفجور والظلم والشر ينالهم شؤم معاصيهم، لكن والله ما  هو الجزاء، إذ الدار هذه ليست دار جزاء أبداً، وإنما هي دار عمل، وقد قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له ).وصل اللهم على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (55) 
الحلقة (196)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (6)


الدنيا يهبها الله لمن يحب ولمن لا يحب، وما هي إلا متاع زائل عما قليل  يتركه العبد وينتقل إلى الحياة الأبدية في الآخرة، التي أعد الله فيها  لعباده المؤمنين جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار، وأعد لهم فيها أزواجاً مطهرة،  وأحل عليهم رضوانه فلا يسخط عليهم أبداً، فيتحقق لهم بذلك النعيم الذي ليس  فوقه نعيم.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن يحقق الله تعالى لنا ذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء؛ إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وقد انتهى  بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   *  الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا  إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   *   الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ  وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ  [آل عمران:15-17].وهذه الآيات من سورة  آل عمران، فهل تعرفون عن هذه السورة شيئاً؟الجواب: عرفنا أنها مدنية،  ومرحباً بالمدنيات والمكيات، وعلمنا أن المكيات تعالج العقيدة، تؤهل العبد  الصالح لأن يتحمل رسالة الله ويرقى بها إلى الملكوت الأعلى، والمدنيات تحمل  الشرائع والأحكام والآداب والعبادات، وكلها أنوار الله.أيضاً: هذه السورة  نزلت في وفد نجران الذين وفدوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليجادلوه  في شأن عيسى عليه السلام، وفيهم نزلت نيف وثمانون آية. أيضاً: من عجيب هذه  السورة: أن آخرها نزل قبل أولها بكذا سنة.قال الله تعالى:  قُلْ  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:15].  قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ  ذَلِكُمْ  [آل عمران:15] هنا أذكركم بكلمة عمر رضي الله عنه -وتعرفون  والحمد لله من هو عمر بن الخطاب - لما نزلت الآية التي درسناها فيما مضى:   زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ  الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14]، قال عمر :  الآن يا رب. ما دمت زينتها لنا الآن. فنزل بعد ذلك كالجواب عليه  قُلْ  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ  [آل عمران:15] أي: قل: يا رسولنا:  هل أدلكم على خير من ذلكم وهو كذا.. وكذا.. وكذا! وكلمة (خير) بمعنى:  أخير، وهو اسم تفضيل، وحذفت الهمزة لكثرته اختصاراً، والعرب إذا تكرر اللفظ  في لسانهم يعدلون عن القوانين. وفي هذا إشارة لا بأس بها -وإن لم نقف  عليها- وهي: أن هذه المزينات من الحرث والأنعام فيها خير متى استخدمت في  طلب رضوان الله عز وجل ورضاه ورحمته؛ فإن استعملت ضد ذلك فكلها شر، ووالله  لا خير فيها. فمثلاً: حب الشهوات من المشتهيات من الطعام والشراب، والنكاح،  والإركاب، هذه إذا كان المحب لها يستعملها وينتفع بها وهو طالب رضا الله  ففيها خير، ولكنها لا تساوي خير دار السلام! أيضاً: البنين.. الأولاد، إذا  سأل العبد ربه الولد بنية أن يعبد الله عز وجل ويكون في عداد الصالحين،  وتزوج لذلك وربى الولد ونماه على ذلك ففي هذا الولد قطعاً خير، ولكنه لا  يعادل خير دار السلام، وإن هو أهمله وأضاعه وطلبه فقط ليشتد ساعده به فيطغى  على الناس ويأكل أموالهم ويعتز عليهم، فوالله ما فيه خير أبداً.أيضاً:  القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب أو الفضة وكثرة المال إذا أخذ عبد الله أو أمته  يجمعه لله، وبسم الله، ومن أجل أن يتقرب به إلى الله، فيتصدق به على  الفقراء والمساكين والمحاويج، ويبني به المساجد ويعبد به الطرق، ويقدمه  للمجاهدين عتاداً حربياً، ففي هذه الحال فيه خير، ولكنه إذا اكتسبه من  الحرام، وهو ينفقه في الحرام، وحمله على الكبر والتعالي على البشر، ومنع  الحقوق منه، فوالله إنه لشر كله، وليس فيه خير أبداً.أيضاً: الخيل المسومة،  إذا اشتراها عبد الله بنية الجهاد عليها والركوب عليها في الغزو والفتح،  لنشر: (لا إله إلا الله) ودعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن العلف الذي  يعلفه لها والله محسوب له بحبة الشعير، وإذا كان يمتلك الفرس للمباهاة  والخيلاء والفخر بها ولا يغزو عليها ولا يجاهد، فوالله إنها لحمل حطب إلى  جنهم، ولا خير فيها بالمرة.أيضاً: الأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم - الضأن  والماعز- إن أنت اكتسبتها واقتنيتها من أجل أن تسد حاجتك، ومن أجل أن تقضي  متطلبات حياتك من كساء أو منزل أو زواج أو كذا وربيتها ونميتها وأديت  زكاتها، وتصدقت بشيء من الألبان والزبد، فهذا فيها خير، وإن اشتريتها  للمباهاة والعلو والفخر والطغيان، ومنعت حق الله فيها لا زكاة ولا صدقة  ولا.. ولا، فهي والله لا خير فيها.أيضاً: الحرث، وهو كل عمل ينتج، فنحن  حارثون، والحرث: كل ما تكتسبه من طريق العمل؛ زراعة، صناعة، تربية مواشي،  العمل وإن كان يتناول البر والشعير، والذرة وأنواع الحبوب، فهذه مزينة من  قبل الخالق لها، زينها للفطرة البشرية، فما من إنسان عاقل إلا ويرغب في  الحصول على هذه المذكورات الخمس:  حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ  وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ  [آل عمران:14]، ثم  يأتي التعقيب فيقول تعالى:  ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل  عمران:14]، هذا الذي سمعتم يتمتع به في هذه الدار فقط، لا ينتقل منه إلى  الدار الآخرة شيء، فهذه الدار محدودة الزمان، معدودة الوقت، نموت بآجالنا،  لا نتقدم ولا نتأخر، ولكن مآلنا الفناء والزوال والرحيل منها إلى الدار  الآخرة.هذه الشهوات  مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:14] فافهموا  هذا، فلا يحملنكم هذا المتاع على أن تنسوا الحياة الأبدية الخالدة، فإن  كانت دار النعيم فلا تسأل عن أنواع النعيم؛ فإنك تعجز عن تقديره بل وتصوره،  وإن كانت دار الشقاء.. دار البوار والهلاك.. النار عالم الشقاء، فلا تسأل  عن ذلك الشقاء والبلاء والعذاب الأليم.هذه الآيات الكريمة، يقول تعالى في  الختام  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ  [آل عمران:14]، يعلمنا أن  عنده حسن المرجع، فيأيها الراجعون! أيها العائدون! إن ربكم عنده حسن المرجع  والمآب، فاطلبوه منه، واقرعوا باب الله، سلوه! ‏                                
 معنى قوله تعالى: (للذين اتقوا)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى: قُلْ  أي: الآن قل يا رسولنا والمبلغ عنا   أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ  [آل عمران:15] الذي سمعتم، إي  والله خير: (بخير من ذلكم) ولكن لبني هاشم؟ للأشراف؟ للأبطال؟ للسادات؟  لمن؟  لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  [آل عمران:15]. أنبئكم بخير مما سمعتم، ولكنه:   لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  [آل عمران:15] كذا الشرط؟  لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا   [آل عمران:15] من هم الذين اتقوا؟ لا يحصرون في إقليم ولا في جيل، ولا في  منطقة، بل كل رجل أو امرأة اتقى عذاب الله عز وجل وجعل بينه وبين عذاب الله  وقاية كالحصون والأسوار العالية، وهذه الوقاية لن تكون بالجيوش الجرارة،  ولا بالمليارات من الدولارات، ولا بالأنساب والأصحاب، والله لا تكون إلا  بطاعة الله ورسوله فقط.إذا أمرك سيدك ومولاك فقل: سمعاً ربي وطاعة، وأقبل  على العمل وحاول، فإن عجزت واطرحت، فقل: ربّ إنك لا تكلف نفساً إلا وسعها  وقد عجزت عن القيام بهذا الواجب! فمثلاً: مريض يتألم، ما طاق الصوم يرفع  حاجته إلى ربه ويضع بين يديه عذره، ويقول: ربّ لقد أحببت ولا أحب لي من  الصيام، ولكن كما تراني قد عجزت فاغفر ربّ وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم!وإذا نهاك  سيدك عن عقيدة فاسدة.. عن النظر إلى باطل.. عن قول خاسر، عن عمل سيء  فابتعد عنه ما استطعت، اهرب من المنطقة كلها، بل من الإقليم كله حتى تتمكن  من طاعة ربك عز وجل! وأما طاعة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي من  طاعة الله، إذ ما أمر رسول الله بغير ما يأمر الله به، ولا نهى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير ما نهى الله عنه، وهؤلاء المتقون الذين اتقوا سخط  الله وغضبه وبالتالي اتقوا عذابه، اتقوه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله. وهنا لطيفة!  أذكر بها من لم يبلغهم هذا: والله إن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم لا تعدو كونها تؤهلك وتعدك للسعادة والكمال في الدنيا والآخرة،  أما الله فهو غني غنىً مطلقاً إذ كان ولم يكن شيء غيره، فلا تفهم أن طاعة  الله وطاعة الرسول ضريبة من الضرائب أمرت بها. والله ما في ذلك شيء، فما هي  إلا سلم بدرج ترقى بها إلى سعادتك وكمالك، فمن عصى الله ورسوله هبط إلى أن  يتمزق.. إلى أن يتلاشى.. إلى أن يصبح من أهل الخسران الأبدي! ومن باب  الترغيب وتحريك الضمائر والنفوس تأتي هذه الأساليب القرآنية وإلا فطاعة  الله وطاعة رسوله لن تسعد يا ابن آدم ولن تكمل إلا على هذه الطاعة أحببت أم  كرهت. ماذا تقولون في طبيب أمامه مريض يقنن له لقمة الطعام بأوقات محددة  وكمية لا تزيد ولا تنقص، فيمنعه من كذا وكذا وكذا، ويأمره بأن يفعل كذا  وكذا، لأجل ماذا؟ لأجل برئه وشفائه.إذاً: هل هناك من يتهم الطبيب ويقول:  لا، هذا يريد أن يضر به. قال: ما تأكل بقلاوة الليلة، ما تشرب العصير،  والله له المثل الأعلى: فقط أحببت أن يفهم المؤمن الواعي والمؤمن البصير أن  أوامر الله وأوامر رسوله ما هي إلا سلم للكمال والسعادة: أعرضت عن هذه  الطاعة هبطت وتمزقت والله العظيم.   قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ  ذَلِكُمْ  [آل عمران:15] الذي سمعتم من قوله:  زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ  الشَّهَوَاتِ  [آل عمران:14] الآية:  لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  [آل عمران:15]،  اتقوا ماذا؟ اتقوا عذاب الله وسخطه. بماذا يتقونه؟ بالإيمان والعمل  الصالح، بترك الشرك والمعاصي، والكلمة الجامعة: بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله. هل  يتقى الله بغير هذا؟ لا والله، فلا سور ولا قبيلة تدفع، ولا حيلة تنفع.  اتقوا من؟ اتقوا ربهم. من هو ربهم؟ خالقهم. هل يوجد مخلوق بدون خالق؟  مستحيل! فالذي خلق وصور وأوجد في الأرحام وأخرج من ظلماتها إلى نور هذه  الحياة، وأوجد اللبن في ثدي الأم بعد كان دماً قانئاً فأصبح لبناً أبيض  مشرقاً وحفظ عليه سمعه وبصره وعقله وبدنه، هذا ربه، هذا سيده، هذا خالقه.                                                                      
 وعد الله للذين اتقوا بجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار                                                                                                    
                                هؤلاء الذين تقوا ربهم ما لهم؟ وما هو هذا الذي سينبئهم به  الرسول وهو خير لهم مما ذكر من الشهوات؟ الجواب: لهم  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [آل عمران:15]، الجنات جمع  جنة.. بستان، لكن ما كل بستان يقال فيه جنة، فالجنة والجنان إذا كانت  أشجاره قد التفت وأصبحت ملتفة ببعضها البعض، أما شجرة هنا وأخرى هناك  والشمس تحرق فليس بجنة هذا. وعدد الجنات لا يحصى، ونحن نعرف عنها واحدة..  الفردوس، فأين توجد هذه الجنات؟ في السماء.فإذا قال قائل: كيف لا تسقط،  تبقى النخلة في السماء لا تسقط.. القصور لا تسقط؟ فالجواب: إذا خطر ببالك  هذا فقل له: يا عدوي، ارفع رأسك إلى هذا الكوكب النهاري.. إلى الشمس، لِم  لا تسقط؟ أحكمته يد أمك هناك؟ لم ما سقط وهو أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف  المليون مرة؟ أو ما في شمس؟ الكواكب تعد حصى الأودية ولا تعدها فوقنا، فكيف  ثبتت؟ بأمر من يقول للشيء كن فيكون.نحن أتباع نبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ارتاد الجنة ووطئها بقدميه الشريفتين، ورآها رأي العين، رأى أنهارها،  قصورها، حورها، وتجاوزها، والذي يشك في هذا ميت لا قيمة له.لما قلنا: ما  وصلوا القمر، لا الأمريكاني الكذاب، ولا الروسي الساحر، فهذا كذب، ماجت  الدنيا وضاقت كيف تقول هذا؟ قلنا لهم: هل آمنوا برائد البشرية محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم الذي ارتحل من مكة إلى فلسطين في لحظات، ومنها اخترق السبع  الطباق إلى الجنة؟ لِم لا يؤمنون ونحن نجري وراءهم ونصفق: وصلوا القمر؟ أي  قمر هذا؟ ما قيمته؟والحمد لله، ما مضى نصف قرن حتى كذبوا أنفسهم، فيخرج  رائد أمريكي فيقول: والله أكاذيب، ما وصلنا القمر وأنى لنا ذلك، فخافوا  وسكتوا، لأنه فضحهم منذ سنة أو سنتين فقط. وأما الجنة فارتادها أبو القاسم  صلى الله عليه وسلم، واسمعوا الله الجبار يحلف:  وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى    *  مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى   *  وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى    *  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى   *  عَلَّمَهُ  [النجم:1-5] جبريل   عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى   *  ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى   *  وَهُوَ  بِالأُفُقِ الأَعْلَى   *  ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   *  فَكَانَ قَابَ  قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى   *  فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى   *   مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى   *  أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى   *   وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً  [النجم:6-13] مرة  أُخْرَى   *  عِنْدَ  سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   [النجم:13-15].عجزت الإنس والجن على أن ينقضوا آية من هذا القرآن، فتاهوا  في الأرض حيارى وما استطاعوا. وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ  [النجم:13] أي: محمد رأى  جبريل، أين؟  عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ  الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ  الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى   [النجم:14-18] هذا كلام الرحمن الرحيم، هذا الذي حوله العدو إلى المقابر  والمآتم يقرأ على الموتى.إذاً: أبواب الجنة ثمانية وأما الجنات والله لا  يحصيها إلا الله، والدليل أن أقل واحد له جنتان:  وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ  رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ  [الرحمن:46]. إذاً: الجنات لا يحصي عددها إلا خالقها،  لكن أبواب الجنة ثمانية، لما تدخل تجد قصورك أنت وجناتك، وهل تعرفون أن أهل  الجنة ينظر أحدهم إلى قصر أخيه كالكوكب الغابر في السماء يتراءون منازلهم  في العلو كما نتراءى الكواكب في السماء، قولوا: آمنا بالله.                                                                      
 أوصاف أنهار الجنة                                                                                                    
                                قال:  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [آل عمران:15].  كم عدد الأنهار؟ اسمعوا الآية المبينة، قال تعالى من سورة محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم والمعروفة أيضاً بـ(القتال):  مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ  الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ  لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ  لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفًّى  [محمد:15] كم نهر؟ أربعة  أنهار: أنهار كاملة من اللبن، وليس لبن أمي ولا غنمتي، بل لبن دار السلام.   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ  [محمد:15] الآن الكيلو بمائة ريال، وهناك أنهار  تجري من العسل، فأية نحلة أنتجت هذا؟ لا تسأل! لا يحتاج إلى نحل فهذا يتم  بأمر (كن فيكون). وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ   [محمد:15]، أظنكم تعرفون الخمر، ومواد تركيبها، هذه الخمر حرمها الله تعالى  على هذه الأمة؛لأنها أمة الرسالة، أمة الهداية، أمة الريادة، فلم يسمح لهم  أن يتجمعوا على كئوب وكئوس الخمر يشربونها؛ فتذهب عقولهم، ويقولون الباطل،  وينطقون بالسوء والهجر والكفر! أئمة البشرية هم أتباع محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فلهذا حرمها عليهم تحريماً باتاً، والمدمن لها المواظب عليها ليل  نهاراً لن يشربها في دار السلام، والله لن يذوقها، مدمن الخمر لا يذوقها في  الجنة أبداً.وإن قلت: علل يا شيخ؟ كيف ذلك؟ فأقول: ما أدمن عليها وواظب  عليها أربعين أو خمسين عاماً إلا لأنه ما آمن، إيمانه ليس بسليم ولا صحيح،  والله لو آمن ما استطاع أن يعاودها أكثر من ثلاث مرات. وإن شئت أن ترقى  رقياً آخر فقل: إذا أدخله الله الجنة يصرف قلبه عن الخمر، فلا يسمع بها ولا  يراها ولا يحبها، يصرفه عنها صرفاً كاملاً إذ لهم فيها ما تشتهيه أنفسهم،  فلا يشتهيها ولا يشربها.                                                                      
 الوضوء مفتاح أبواب الجنة                                                                                                    
                                عندنا جائزة: أبواب الجنة الآن موجودة والله، وهناك كلمات  تشبه السحر إذا قلتها تنفتح أبواب الجنة لك الآن وأنت في الأرض، اسمعوا أبا  القاسم يقرر هذه الحقيقة فيقول فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع وصلى الله عليه  وسلم، يقول: ( من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ) كما شرعه الله في كتابه وبينه رسوله  لأمته (ثم رفع طرفه إلى السماء) والطرف: العين، ومنه: أشارت بطرف العين.. (  وقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين إلا فتفتحت له  أبواب الجنة الثمانية ). كيف تتفتح؟ ليس هناك في فرق بيننا وبينها، آلياً،  أبواب المطارات تفتح لك وأنت مازلت بعيداً.. أبواب السيارات في يده آلة  يضغط عليها فينفتح باب السيارة.. هذا مثال يقرب المعنى إلينا . إذاً: بمجرد  يا عبد الله! يا ولي الله، يا أمة الله المؤمنة تتوضئين وتحسنين الوضوء  وترفعين رأسك إلى السماء وأنت المؤمنة وتشهدين شهادة الحق وتسألين الله  الطهر والصفاء.. بمجر ذلك تتفتح أبواب الجنة، ولو كنت أمامها والله لدخلت،  لكن بيننا وبينها قرون، وسيأتي ذلك اليوم إن شاء الله!                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (خالدين فيها)                                                                                                    
                                قال:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [آل عمران:15]، فلا يخرجون منها  أبداً، لا موت ولا تحول أبداً، فأهل الجنة لا يرغبون أن يتحولون عنها  أبداً.عندنا لطيفة! نكررها للزائرين: الذين يقرءون سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة  لهم جائزة، يقول تعالى في آخرها:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا   *   خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا  [الكهف:107-108]، أي: لا  يطلبون التحول منها أبداً؛ وذلك لوافر نعيمها.وقلنا: الآن سمعنا الذي يسكن  في القاهرة المعزية يقول: آه لو زرت باريس، والذي يسكن باريس يقول: آه لو  زرت دمشق.. آه لو زرت موسكو وهكذا.. إلا المؤمنون المتقون المهاجرون في  مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا   [الكهف:108]، المؤمن الصادق الإيمان، العارف بربه إذا نزل المدينة ونبت  فيها وترعرع والله لو يعرض عليه أن يحكم البلد الفلاني والتاج على رأسه لا  يخرج من المدينة؛ لأن بها قطعة من الجنة. تعرفون أين هذه القطعة؟ إنها  الروضة؛ لقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما بين بيتي ومنبري روضة من  رياض الجنة )، لهذا الجزء في المدينة المؤمنون الصادقون لا يبغون التحول  عنها أبداً. يعرض على المؤمن من أهل المدينة: تعال نجعلك أميراً في الرياض،  فيقول: لا.. لا. نسند إليك مهام جدة والمواني كلها. فيقول: لا.. لا، لا  نخرج من المدينة إلا إذا كان لأمر صدر رغم أنوفنا، كأمر أمير المؤمنين  الجهاد فيجاهد ويرجع.اسمعوا! هذا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان يدعو الله  وبنته أم المؤمنين حفصة زوجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسمعه فيقول:  (اللهم إني أسألك شهادة في سبيلك وموتاً في بلد رسولك). فتقول: يا أبتاه!  كيف هذا؟ الجهاد وراء نهر السند وبالأندلس، وأنت تطلب الموت في المدينة  والشهادة؟ كيف تجمع بين الشرق والغرب يعني؟ فيقول لها: اسكتي، فضل الله  واسع، ليس شأنك يا حفصة ! واستجاب الله لـعمر، واستشهد في محراب رسول الله،  جاء مجوسي منتن عفن مبعوث من قبل الحزب الوطني الإيراني- ليدمر الإسلام  وبخاصة عمر نقمة عليه، فهو الذي مزق تاج كسرى ووضعه على رأس سراقة بن مالك  بن جعشم - أعطوه التعاليم: أن يقتل عمر وهو يصلي بالمؤمنين، فما إن ركع رضي  الله عنه حتى طعنه أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي لعنة الله عليه.والعجيب: لما أغمي  عليه رضي الله عنه والدماء تسيل أخذوه فسأل: من القاتل؟ قالوا: أبو لؤلؤة  المجوسي. فقال: الله أكبر، الحمد لله، الحمد لله.تحقق طلبه، وجمع الله له  بين متباعدات؛ إنه على كل شيء قدير، فكان موته رضي الله عنه شهادة في سبيل  الله وموت في بلد رسوله. استجاب الله دعاءه.                                                                     
 المدينة حرام من عائر إلى ثور                                                                                                    
                                عرفتم المدينة أم لا؟ إنها مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، واسمعوا! بياناً رسمياً هذه الليلة وفكروا وسترحلون منها، لا حق لكم  في البقاء، اسمعوا! يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المدينة حرام من عائر إلى  ثور )، عائر جبل كالحمار؛ لأن العير هو الحمار في لغة العرب. وثور: جبيل  صغير رابض وراء أحد من الشمال، أحد في الحرم وجبل في مكة اسمه ثور أيضاً،  والعرب يسمونه لأنه كهيئة الثور.                                                                      
 معنى الإحداث في المدينة                                                                                                    
                                يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المدينة حرم من عائر إلى ثور،  من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين  لا يقبل منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً ). من يتحمل هذه؟ نشرح لكم أم أنكم  عالمون؟الذي يؤسس بنكاً ربوياً ويأخذ ويعطي هذا أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة  رسول الله! الذي يفتح أستوديو للتصوير في مدينة رسول الله أحدث حدث شر  وسوء؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( لعن الله المصورين ). ويقول: ( إن  من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة: المصورون )! الذي يفتح صالون حلاقة كأنه  في لندن أو باريس فيحلق وجوه الرجال ويخنثهم، أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة  رسول الله! الذي يورد في الخفاء وبالهمسات الكوكائين والأفيون والحشيشة  ويروجها في الخفاء والظلام في مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدث حدث  شر وسوء في مدينة رسول الله! ولا يخرج من هذه اللعنة بل هو أول مستحق  لها.والذي يورد السجائر على اختلافها وتنوعها ليشم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم الرائحة الكريهة في مدينته، مدينة الملائكة والنور ويبيع ويوقع  المسلمين الغافلين الجهلة في هذه الفتنة العظيمة أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة  رسول الله!والذي يأتي ببدعة أو خرافة ينشرها في الخفاء وفي البيوت من  البدع التي تتنافى مع السنة والكتاب ويروجها في الخفاء كالطرق الصوفية وما  إليها هذا أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة رسول الله! أحدث أبشع حدث يفسد على  المؤمنين قلوبهم ويدسي أرواحهم.الذي عند بداية العطلة السنوية يوزع مناشير  أيها الأبناء تعالوا إلى المكتب أربعين يوماً في لندن تتخرجون علماء باللغة  الإنجليزية فيجمع الشبيبة الغافلة ويرمي بها في أحضان الكفر والمسيحية  ويتعلمون الرقص والخنا، وشرب الخمر والباطل ويأتي بهم كالمجانين يكرهوننا  في زينا وفي لبسنا، هذا أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة رسول الله! فأي حدث أعظم  من هذا؟أشار إلي أحد الصالحين: أن الذي يستورد هذه الدشوش أو الصحون  الهوائية وينصبه على بيته ليتفرج بكامل أحاسيسه ومشاعره الساعة والساعتين  والأكثر فيشاهد مناظر العهر والباطل والخنا والشر والفساد ويسمع أصوات  العواهر والمغنين في مدينة الرسول قد أحدث حدث شر وسوء في مدينة رسول الله!  آه! لو كان الرسول حياً، يلعنه لعناً يتمزق فيه ويتشتت.إذاً: (من أحدث  فيها حدثاً) ما كان موجوداً عندنا في كتابنا ولا في هدي رسولنا بل أحدثه  (أو آوى محدثاً) ساعده وناصره وقواه على أن ينشر هذه البدعة أو ينشر هذا  الباطل (فإن عليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين لا يقبل الله منه  صرفاً)، لا فرضاً ولا نفلاً، فالفرائض مردودة والنوافل مردودة.معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! إن شاء الله عرفنا الطريق، فلا نسمع في بيوتنا إلا  كلام ربنا، نتملق إلى ربنا، وعندنا إذاعة ربانية لا نظير لها في دنيا  البشر، إذاعة القرآن الكريم هذه الإذاعة افتح أبواب أبواقها طول النهار  والليل، فلا تسمع امرأة تتكلم ولا تغني، ولا رجلاً يعزف، ولا باطلاً، لا  تسمع إلا قال الله.. قال رسوله.. العلم.. الحكمة.. الآداب.. المعرفة..  السياسة السامية الرفيعة. أعرض عن هذه وآتي بإذاعة تغني فيها عاهرة في  بيتي؟ أدياثة هذه أم ماذا؟سيقول قائل: يا شيخ لا تلمهم؛ لأنهم ما علموا. إي  نعم، لو علموا ما علمتم ما فعلوا، لكن من صرفهم عن العلم؟ لِم لا يحضرون  مجالس العلم وهي بالعشرات في الحرمين الشريفين؟ لِم لا يسألون أهل العلم؟  الجواب: لما أصيبوا بما أصيبوا به، ولكن نسأل الله أن يتوب عليهم. اللهم تب  عليهم وارحمهم، واغفر لهم يا رب العالمين.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وأزواج مطهرة)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ  [آل عمران:15].  الأزواج: جمع زوجة. والزوجة تجمع على زوجات، وهي الزوج. فكيف يكون الرجل  زوج المرأة زوج؟ لأن الزوج ضد الواحد، لما تكون أنت يا عبد الله وحدك فلست  بزوج، فلما نأتيك بالفتاة إلى جنبك تصبحان زوج، ومن أجل التنزل مع العوام  حتى لا يتضايقوا نزيد التاء؛ لأن التاء تؤنث الذكر، عرفتم: زوجة، لكن  القرآن لغته راقية. وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ  [آل عمران:15] من دم الحيض  والنفاس، فنساء الجنة والله لا يلدن ولا يحضن فالحيض دم منتن عفن، فنساء  الجنة مطهرات من البول والغائط.وأما الطعام الذي أكلته والماء الذي شربته  فيتحول الطعام إلى جشاء والماء إلى عرق والله لأطيب من أطيب مسك في دنيا  البشر.وهنا أقص عليكم قصة ألطف بها جوكم؛ لأنكم متألمون من طول الدرس: ركب  مسيحي لبناني في سيارة أو قطار مع مسلم سني، فأخذ المسيحي يسخر من السني،  فيقول: يقولون: أنتم تؤمنون بالجنة، ونحن نؤمن بها، ولكن الجنة أرواح فقط  ليس فيها أبدان -هذا معتقد النصارى الهابطين- وتقولون: إن أهل الجنة يأكلون  ويشربون ولا يبولون ولا يتغوطون، فكيف تصبح بطونهم؟ مراحيض يعني؟ فألهم  الله السني المؤمن وهو ليس بعالم -ولكن  وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا  إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ  [الأنعام:83]- فقال له: يا هذا! الغلام عندما  يبلغ السادس من الشهور يتغذى أو لا؟ فقال: من الشهر الرابع ونصفه وهو  يتغذى وينمو على الغذاء. فقال له: وهل بطن أمه أصبح مرحاضاً؟ أين بول هذا  الولد وأين غائطه؟ فألقمه حجر وأسكته. فالغلام بمجرد ما يخرج من بطن أمه  يبول، فلم ما بال بالأمس في بطن أمه؟ قولوا: آمنا بالله.إذاً:  مُطَهَّرَةٌ   [آل عمران:15] من كل ما هو أذى، بول أو غائط أو مخاط.                                                                      
 رضوان الله على عباده أكبر من أي نعيم                                                                                                    
                                قال الله:  وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:15] هذا  أكبر! رضا الله أكبر من النعيم كله، وعندنا مثل حي: يا أبا جميل لو تنزل في  دار أحد الصالحين، ويقول: ابق عندنا كل واشرب والبس، وهو دائماً غضبان  عليك، لا يكلمك ولا ينظر إليك، يتقزز منك، أسألك بالله: ذاك الطعام والشراب  يروق لك؟ هل ستشرب بسعادة؟ والله تخرج، تصبر شهرين أو ثلاثة وتقول: مادام  يكرهني لا أنزل عنده أبداً.فلهذا نعيم الجنة كله لو فقد رضا الله ما كان  شيئاً، ولهذا قال تعالى:  وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ  [التوبة:72]،  نعم لأن يرضى علي سيدي ولو حرمني الطعام والشراب المهم أن يكون راضياً  عني، أما إذا كان ساخطاً ما قيمة الأكل والشرب واللباس؟!                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله بصير بالعباد)                                                                                                    
                                قال:  وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:15]،  بصير عليم خيبر بالعباد. لم هذه الجملة(وَاللَّه
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (56) 
الحلقة (197)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (60)


يحث الله عز وجل عباده على المسارعة إلى التوبة وعدم التسويف فيها، إذ  المسارعة إلى التوبة دليل التقوى وحياة القلب، ولا يزال العبد بخير ما أحدث  توبة بعد الذنب، وأقبل على الأعمال الصالحة من إنفاق في سبيل الله،  ومعاملة لعباد الله بالإحسان، فإن ذلك يسد الخلل ويجبر التقصير، والله لا  يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذالكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، وصح  أيضاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( من أتى هذا المسجد -يشير  إلى هذا المسجد النبوي- لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد  في سبيل الله )،وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إذا صلى -أحدنا- العبد  الفريضة، وجلس في المسجد ينتظر الأخرى؛ فإن الملائكة تصلي عليه ما لم يحدث،  تقول: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، حتى يفرغ  من الصلاة ويخرج من المسجد )، فلو دفعنا أرواحنا لأن نظفر بهذا الخير ما  اتسعت لذلك، ولو خرجنا مما نملك على أن نظفر بهذا الخير ما يكون ذلك  كافياً، ولكن  فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو  الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ  [الحديد:21].أعود فأقول: أسألكم بالله من نحن وما  نحن حتى يذكرنا الله في الملكوت الأعلى؟! قطعاً يذكرنا بخير، ويباهي بنا  ملائكته.وأخرى أيضاً: من نحن وما نحن حتى تصلي علينا ملائكة الله فتقول:  اللهم اغفر لهم، اللهم ارحمهم، طيلة ما نحن في بيت الله ننتظر الصلاة؟ إنه  لا يسعنا ألا أن أقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، إذ ملايين البشر  والله محرومون من هذا، ولا يُعطونَه ولا يظفرون به، ونحن هيأنا الله بفضل  منه وإحسان، وأهلنا لهذا الخير، فهيا نحمد الله فنقول: الحمد لله، الحمد  لله، الحمد لله.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! بالأمس ظننا الوقت قد انصرم  وما ذكرنا ما في هذه الآيات من هدايات، فنعود إليها الآن إن شاء الله بعد  أن نتلوا الآيات تذكيراً لكم بها، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا  السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ  وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *   وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا  اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ   [آل عمران:133-136].هذه الآيات الخمس لها هدايات؛ إذ كل آية تحمل هداية،  وأُذكركم أن بالقرآن الكريم ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، كل آية تدل  دلالة قطعية على وجود الله عز وجل رباً وإلهاً، عليماً حكيماً، قوياً  قديراً، وتدل على نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وإثبات رسالته، وبيان ذلك:  هل يوجد كلامٌ بدون متكلم؟ مستحيل، وبالتالي فهذه الآية تكلم بها الله  وأوحاها إلى من أوحاها إليه وأنزلها عليه، فهي تدل دالة دلالة قطعية على  وجود الله، ووجود الله عز وجل -كما علمتم- لابد من علم أحاط بكل شيء، ولابد  من قدرة لا يعجزها شيء، ولابد من رحمة لا يخلو منها شيء، ولابد من حكمة لا  يخلو منها شيء في الكون، فالله عز وجل القوي، القدير، العليم، لحكيم،  الرحيم، لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه.والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أين هو؟  هناك قبره الشريف وإلى جنبه صاحبيه أبي بكر وعمر، وتلك الحجرة حجرة  الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها، وهذا مسجده وتلك روضته، وقد عاش آباؤنا أباً  عن أب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنحن موقنون بوجود رسولنا في بيته في حجرته  أكثر من يقيننا بوجودنا الآن في مسجده، فهذا النبي العربي صلى الله عليه  وسلم عاش أربعين سنة أمياً لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ثم بعد الأربعين سنة يتفوق  بحيث والله الذي لا إله غيره ما وصل ولن يصل إلى مستواه العلمي كائناً من  كان، وهذا القرآن الكريم تحدى الله به الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثله  فعجزوا، على أن يأتوا بسورة فقط فعجزوا، وما زال التحدي قائماً إلى يوم  القيامة، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى من سورة البقرة المدنية:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ  فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ  مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا  النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:23-24]، قال العلماء: هذه الجملة:  وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، لا يقدر على قولها إلا الله، ووجه ذلك: لو أن  اليابان الصناع اخترعوا آلة صناعية من نوع الآلات المستعملة في هذه الحياة،  فهل تستطيع اليابان أن تقول: نتحدى البشر لمدة سبعين سنة أن يوجدوا نظير  هذه القطعة أو هذه الآلة؟ والله لا يقولون، كذلك روسيا البلشفية الحمراء  الملحدة التي تفوقت على الصين واليابان، هل تستطيع أن توجد قطعة من قطع  الآلات وتقول: نتحدى البشرية أن توجد مثلها؟ الجواب: لا.فلهذا قول الله  تعالى:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، لا يقول هذا إلا الله؛ لأنه بيده  ملكوت كل شيء، فلا يتحرك متحرك ولا يسكن ساكن إلا بإذنه وعلمه وقدرته، فهو  يعلم أنه لا يوجد أبداً ولن يوجد من يأتي بسورة من مثل هذا القرآن فضلاً عن  الإتيان بمثله، ومن ثم طأطأت البشرية والجن رءوسهم، ولم يستطيعوا أن يأتوا  بسورة من أميٍ مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تحمل الهداية والنور للبشرية  إلى اليوم.                                                                  
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم  وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض ...) وما بعدها من كتاب* *أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب تعجيل التوبة وعدم  التسويف فيها لقوله تعالى:  وَسَارِعُوا  [آل عمران:133] ]، والمسارعة:  المبادرة بدون توانٍ، وقد علمنا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما أجمع عليه أهل  هذه الملة وهو: أن التوبة تجب على الفور، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يقارف ذنباً  ويؤخر التوبة ساعة أو أسبوعاً أو يوماً أو أياماً أو أعواماً، بل إذا زلت  القدم وسقط عبد الله في الذنب قال: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، ولينفض الغبار  عنه وليواصل سيره وطريقه إلى ربه، ولا يقول: سأتوب بعد كذا أو يوم كذا أو  عندما يوجد كذا، فإن هذا حرام بالإجماع، إذ لا يحل تأخير التوبة أبداً، نعم  قد تعترض العبد أو الأمة وهو في طريقه إلى الله شيء من العقبات أو الهواجس  أو الوساوس فيقع، فيلزمه أن يعجل بالتوبة على الفور، وليواصل سيره إلى دار  السلام، أما أن يؤخر التوبة فإنه لا يدري هل يعيش ساعة أو لا يعيشها؟ من  يضمن له أن يعيش كذا عاماً أو يوماً أو ساعة؟والقرآن الكريم هداية الله  تعالى، فنذكر ما قد علمتم وفهمتم وزادكم الله علماً، فيا أهل القرآن! إذ  قال تعالى من سورة النساء:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:17]، هذه الصيغة تفهمون منها أن الله أوجب على نفسه هذا الحق، ولا  يوجب على الله أحد، ولكن هو يتفضل ويوجب على نفسه ليطمئننا أن هذا حق لنا  على الله،  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ [النساء:17]، لمن؟   لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ [النساء:17]، والسوء يا أهل  العلم! كل ما يسيء إلى النفس بالظلمة أو النتن والعفن، كل ما يؤثر على  النفس فيفقدها النور والصفاء.  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ [النساء:17]، وليس معنى  (بِجَهَالَةٍ): فقط الذي يعرف أن الله حرم هذا أو أوجب هذا معرفة يقينية ثم  يسخر أو يستهزئ أو يرفع كتفيه أو يخرج لسانه ساخراً، فإن مثل هذا لا يتوب  الله عليه؛ لأنه أذنب متحدياً لله خارجاً عن طاعته، إذ الذي يتوب ويقبل  الله توبته من يعمل السوء بجهالة، أي: نوع من الجهالة، كأن لا يعرف الحكم،  أو أن يقول: إن شاء الله سيتوب الله عليّ، أو يقول: لو كان هذا يُغضب الله  قلمَ فعله الشيخ الفلاني؟! فلابد من نوع من الظلمة حتى يقوى ويقدر على فعل  هذه المعصية، لا أنه كإبليس يتحدى الله ويتكبر عن عبادته، وهذه لطيفة دل  عليها قوله:  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ [النساء:17].وأما الثانية:  ثُمَّ  يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ [النساء:17]، والقرب هنا نسبي، فنحن لا ندري نسبة  هذه القرب، وقد أجمعت الأمة على أن التوبة تكون على الفور، فإذا زلت القدم  فقلت كلمة السوء، أو نظرت النظرة المحرمة، أو ألقيت بلقمة محرمة في فيك،  فعلى الفور الفظها وألقها بعيداً عنك،  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ  قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا [النساء:17].  وَسَارِعُوا [آل عمران:133]، فعجلوا قبل فوات  الوقت،  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ [آل عمران:133]،  وتكون بالتوبة النصوح، وإلى جنة:  عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ [آل  عمران:133]، وذلك بزكاة النفس وطهارتها.إذاً: [ وجوب تعجيل التوبة وعدم  التسويف فيها ]، فكم إنسان يقول: سأتوب حتى أتزوج! حتى أتوظف! حتى يجيء  والدي! حتى نحصد! وفجأة يأتيه الموت فيموت، ولذا فالدين النصيحة، فيا عبد  الله! اسأل الله أن يحفظك أن لا تقع في ذنب، وإذا قُدِّر ووقعتَ فعجل  بالتوبة، والتوبة ليست أثقالاً ولا أحمالاً لا تطاق، إنما التوبة أولاً:  اللهج الصادق بقول العبد: أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر  لله، مع ندم يَمَضُّ في قلبك ويؤلمك، والبعد عن هذه السيئة، اللهم إلا إذا  كان الذنب يتعلق بأخيك، كأن قذفته، أو أكلت ماله، أو نهشت عرضه، فعند ذلك  لابد وأن تطلب منه العفو والصفح والمسامحة، أو تعطيه وتمكنه من نفسك  ليقتص.فإن قال قائل: كيف أمكنه من نفسي؟! فأقول: تذكرون حادثة بلال رضي  الله عنه عندما عيَّره أبو ذر الغفاري بأمه وقال له: يا ابن السوداء -وهو  في الحقيقة ابن امرأة سوداء- فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( تعير  أخاك وتقول له: يا ابن السوداء، إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية )، فماذا فعل أبو ذر  الغفاري؟ جاء فطرح رأسه على الأرض وقال: لا أرفع هذا العنق من الأرض حتى  تطأه برجلك يا بلال! فهذا هو جزائي، ولذا فمن الجائز أن تأتي إلى أخيك  وتقول: أنا أخذت مالك، أو فعلت كذا وكذا في حقك، وأنا الآن بين يديك، فخذ  حقك، أما إذا كان الذنب بترك واجب أو بفعل محرم مما حرم الله، فالتوبة هنا  هي الاستغفار والندم والإقلاع الفوري والعزم ألا عودة إلى هذا الذنب بحال  من الأحوال.إذاً: هداية  وَسَارِعُوا  دلت على وجوب التوبة على الفور.  [  ثانياً: سعة الجنة، وأنها مخلوقة الآن لقوله تعالى:  أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ [آل عمران:133] ]، فالذي دلنا على أن الجنة موجودة الآن ولم  توجد بعد هو الله؛ لأن الذي خلقنا هو خالقها وموجدها، وقد أخبرنا فقال:  (أُعِدَّتْ)، أي: هيئت وأحضرت للمتقين، فهي محضرة معدة موجودة والله  العظيم.  [ ثالثاً: المتقون هم أهل الجنة وورثتها بحق ]، ودل على هذا الحكم  قوله تعالى:  أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ [آل عمران:133]، فمن أعدها؟ الله،  وهل يستطيع غير الله أن يعدها؟ لو تجتمع البشرية كلها على أن توجد فقط كوكب  القمر أو كوكب الشمس لا تستطيع.إذاً: تلك الجنة التي وصفها خالقها بما لا  مزيد عليه في كتابه، وقبل وفاة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفعه إليها، ومشى  فيها، فشاهد أنوارها وقصورها وأنهارها، ومشى بقدميه على تربتها، وكان أول  رائد عرفته البشرية، ولم يبق في ذلك مجال للريب أو الشك، أو يقال: إن الجنة  مجرد خيالات.إن هذه الجنة موروثة وورثتها هم المتقون، إذ قال تعالى:   تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا  [مريم:63]، والسبب والعلة والحكمة في ذلك: أن المتقين طهروا أرواحهم وزكوها  بالعمل الصالح والبعد عن العمل الفاسد، فأرواحهم زكية طاهرة، وهذه الأرواح  الطاهرة هي التي يرفعها الله إليه ويدخلها دار السلام في جواره، أما  الأرواح الخبيثة العفنة المنتنة من أوضار الشرك والذنوب والآثام فليست  متأهلة للجنة دار السلام.وبعد أن عرفنا ذلك فهيا نتق الله عز وجل، فلا نخرج  عن طاعته وطاعة رسوله، وإن زلت القدم وأعمانا العدو -إبليس- وغرر بنا فعلى  الفور -وهم يعلمون أن من تاب تاب الله عليه- نستغفر الله، ونعزم على عدم  العودة إلى ذلك الذنب، فيبقى ذلك الطهر وذلك الصفاء كما هو؛ لأن المتقي  اتقى عذاب الله بفعل طاعته بما أمر وترك ما نهى، إذ المأمور به يزكي النفس  والمنهي عنه لا يلوثها، بل يبقيها على طهارتها وصفائها. وهذا بيت من الشعر  نستطيع أن ننظر إلى حقيقته من خلال هذه الآيات: ترجو النجاة ولم تسلك  مسالكها   إن السفينة لا تجري على اليبسفيا عبد الله! ترجو النجاة من ماذا؟  من الماء أو لا؟ إن السفينة لا تجري على الرمل والتراب، إنما تجري على  الماء، وبالتالي كيف ترجو النجاة يا عبد الله! ولم تسلك مسالكها؟! إن مسالك  النجاة هي التقوى، الإيمان والعمل الصالح والبعد عن الشرك والكفر  والمعاصي،  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ  عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ [آل عمران:133]، فهل أنت تريد هذا أو  لا؟ هل سلكت مسالك الجنة فمحوت ذنوبك واستغفرت الله منها وعملت الصالحات؟  [  رابعاً: فضل استمرار الإنفاق في سبيل الله ولو بالقليل ]، إذ الاستمرار  والمداومة على النفقة في سبيل الله ولو بالقليل كحبة عنب أو شق تمرة، خيرٌ  من العمل الكثير المنقطع، إذ قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اتقوا النار  ولو بشق تمرة )، والآن من يشق التمرة نصفين فيأخذ نصفها والنصف الآخر  لغيره؟! هل هذا موجود؟ لقد كان أحدهم يتغذى والله بشق تمرة يوماً كاملاً،  وتبقى النواة في فمه يمصها ويتلَّهى بها اليوم واليومين، فهيا نحمد الله  تعالى على نعمه الكثيرة علينا، فإن رأيت أخاك في حاجة إلى شق تمرة فأعطه،  وتكون بذلك قد اتقيت عذاب الله بشق تمرة، ومعنى هذا: اتقوا النار يا عباد  الله! بالحسنات، كبيرة كانت أو صغيرة، قليلة أو كثيرة، المهم أن تقي نفسك  من عذابه، فإذا ما وجدت إلا نصف تمرة شققتها بينك وبين أخيك وأعطيته  نصفها.قال: [ فضل استمرار الإنفاق في سبيل ولو بالقليل ]، ودل على ذلك قول  الله عز وجل:  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ [آل  عمران:134]، أي: في حال اليسر وفي حال العسر وفي حال الحبس، إذ إنهم دائماً  ينفقون، سواء القليل بالقليل والكثير بالكثير، وهذه المواصلة هي التي  رفعتهم إلى هذا العنان من الكمال، والآية ترغبنا في النفقة طول الحياة،  وليست من رمضان إلى رمضان، لكن في حدود الطاقة، فالذي عنده حفنة يعطي منها،  والذي عنده تمرة واحدة يقسمها أيضاً بينه وبين أخيه ولا يقول: هذا الشيء  قليل، وعند ذلك أمة هكذا لا يوجد فيها فقر أو احتياج، بل في هذه الظروف  بالذات لو أقبلت أمة الإسلام في كل ديارها على الله في صدق لتجلى الكمال في  ديارها بصورة لم تحلم به البشرية، لكن مع الأسف سحرونا وأبعدونا عن الله  ونحن تائهون في المتاهات. [ خامساً: فضيلة خُلة ] والخُلَّة -بضم الخاء-:  الصفة، والخَلَّة -بفتح الحاء-: الضعف والحاجة [فضيلة خُلَّة كظم الغيظ  بترك المبادرة إلى التشفي والانتقام ]، إذ قال تعالى:  وَالْكَاظِمِينَ  الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:134]، وقال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( ليس الشديد بالصُّرَعة، ولكن الشديد الذي يملك  نفسه عند الغضب ) . فقوله: ( ليس الشديد بالصُّرَعة )، أتعرفون الصُّرَعة؟  ذاك الملاكم الذي ما لاكمه أحد إلا صرعه، فهذا هو الصرعة، وقد صارع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ركانة فغلبه. إذاً: ليس الشديد والقوي بالصرعة الذي  يصرع الناس، ولكن القوي الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب، فإذا غضب لم ينطق  بسوء، ولم يظهر منه أو عنه شيء اسمه: سوء، وهذا أمر عظيم، فبدل أن يسب أو  يشتم أو يتناول شيئاً بيده ليضرب به، فإنه يكظم غيظه، ولا يظهر ذلك عنه  أبداً، وكأنك مدحته وأثنيت عليه، وقد قلنا لكم:جربوا هذا فيما بينكم حتى  تكتسبوا هذه الصفة، فإذا أغضبك أخاك بكلمة أو بيده أو بأية حركة، فهل أنت  ممن يصبر فيكظم غيظه ويحبسه ولا يظهر عنك شيء لا باللسان فينطق ولا بيدك  بأن تأخذ وتضرب؟وللأسف الشديد أن المتزوجين قد تأتي الزوجة بأدنى حركة  فيطلقها زوجها، فإن سئل: لمَ طلقتها؟ قال: أغضبتني! أو قال: يا أم فلان!  عجِّلي بالإفطار، فردت عليه فقالت: انتظر قليلاً، فقال: كيف ننتظر قليلاً؟  أنتِ طالق، أو يقول لها: أما تستحين؟ أنتِ حيوان، أنتِ كذا وكذا، وهي تغضب  أيضاً، فلا هو يكظم غيظها ولا هي تكظم غيظه، وبالتالي الطلاق والفراق، وأنا  أقول لهم والحمد لله -وهذا من فضل الله علينا-: قد عاشرنا المرأة ستين أو  ثمانية وخمسين سنة والله ما قلنا كلمة سوء ولا قالت هي كلمة سوء، ومن ثَمَّ  لا غضب ولا سخط ولا طلاق ولا شيء من هذا. ثم كيف أعيش معكم في القرية أو  في المدينة العام والأعوام لا أوذي مؤمناً في الطريق لا بسب ولا شتم ولا  أذى، وأوذي أختي في بيتي وهي محبوسة من أجلي؟! فسروا لي هذه الظاهرة، فأنا  لا أعرف كيف تُفسر؟! أنت يا عبد الله! تعيش مع أناس طول العام في الشارع في  العمل أو في أي مكان، فهل قد آذيت مؤمناً؟ لا تسمح لنفسك بذلك، إذاً فلمَ  تؤذي هذه المحبوسة في بيتك بكلمة سوء؟! أعود فأقول: إننا ما ربينا في حجور  الصالحين، ما تعلمنا ولا هذبنا أنفسنا، فهذا هو السر، وإلا فالذين يتربون  في هذه الحلقة الآن والله تجلت عنهم هذه الكمالات وظهرت فيهم، والذين حبسوا  أنفسهم ليتعلموا هذا العلم، والذي ما يعلم هذا ولا يحضره أنى له أن يعرف؟  إذاً لا بد من العلم. وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ [آل عمران:134]، فهل تعرف  كيف تكظم القربة إذا فاض الماء حتى ما يخرج منها؟ كذلك لما تصون نفسك ويريد  اللسان أن ينطق، والعين أن تحمر، والوجه أن يتبدل، فتملك ذلك وتقول:  أستغفر الله، أو الحمد لله، أو سامحني يا رب.  [ سادساً: فضل العفو عن  الناس مطلقاً، مؤمنهم وكافرهم، بارهم وفاجرهم ]، العفو عن الناس أو البشر،  كبارهم كصغارهم، وأشرافهم كضعافهم، مؤمنوهم ككافريهم، فمن أراد أن يظفر  بهذا الكمال ويفوز بهذا الوصف فيقوى على أن يعفو عمن ظلمه، وهو قادر على أن  يضربه ويأخذ حقه، ولكن يريد أن يعلو فلا يبال بمن آذاه، ويعفو ويصفح  ويتجاوز عنه، وكأنني أنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يوزع  الصدقات، وإذا بأحد الأجلاف الغلاظ -غفر الله لنا وله- يأخذ أو يُلبِّب  رسول الله بردائه ويقول: ( اعدل فينا يا رسول الله! )، ومع ذلك يتبسَّم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتركه ولا يؤاخذه، وأنا أسألكم بالله! لو وقع  هذا معكم فكيف سيكون حالكم؟ وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( رحم الله أخي موسى  لقد أوذي بأكثر من هذا وصبر، ويقول له: ويحك إن لم أعدل أنا فمن يعدل؟ )،  وهو كذلك، فهل عرفتم العفو كيف يكون؟ فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  قادراً على أن يضربه أو يؤذيه، بل لو قال فقط لرجاله: اضربوه، لضربوه ضرباً  شديداً، ولكنه العفو النبوي والكمال المحمدي، ولذا فاعفوا على الأقل على  أولادكم وعلى نسائكم وعلى إخوانكم إن لم تعفوا على الظالمين والكافرين، مع  أن العفو يشمل حتى الكافر، لأنها صفة جلال وكمال يريد صاحبها أن يسمو ويعلو  ويرتفع.قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من سره أن يشرُف له في البنيان،  وتُرفع له الدرجات، فليعف عمن ظلمه )، أي: لا يؤاخذه، فلا يرد السب بسبة،  ولا الشتم بشتمة، ولا اللطم بأخرى، وإنما ليعف عمن ظلمه، قال: ( ويعطي من  حرمه )، أي: من حرمه من شيء فلا يقابل ذلك بأن يحرمه، بل يعطيه، فلو أن  أحدنا جاء إلى آخر فقال: أعطنا بعض التمر، فرد عليه فقال: لا أعطيك شيئاً،  ثم في اليوم الثاني جاء يطلبه تمراً والتمر بين يديه، فهل يقول له: لا؛  لأنك حرمتني وما أعطيتني يوم أمس؟ الجواب: لا، بل يعطي من حرمه، وذاك الذي  حرمني هو الذي أعطيه، وأتغلب على الطبيعة وعلو فوق الفطرة، وأبحث عمن  يحرمني فأعطيه؛ لأني أُريد أن يشرُف ويعلو بنائي، وترتفع درجاتي يوم  القيامة، قال: ( ويصل من قطعه )، أي: ذاك الذي قطعني وما أصبح يسلم عليّ  ولا يزورني ولا يجلس إلى جنبي أنا أصله، فأجلس إليه وأسلم عليه وأزوره، ولا  أقطعه مقابل مقاطعته لي؛ لأني أريد أن أتفوق عليه.ومرة أخرى يا أهل  المعرفة! يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من سره أن يشرُف له في البنيان،  وتُرفع له الدرجات، فليعف عمن ظلمه، ويعطي من حرمه، ويصل من قطعه )، وإن  شاء الله سنجرب كل هذه، فإذا ظلمني ظالم أعفو عنه وأتركه لله، مع قدرتي على  أن أنال منه، وإذا حرمني شخص من شيء طلبته منه فلا أحرمه من شيء طلبه مني،  وإن قطعني من قطعني من إخواني أو جيراني فأنا أصلهم، وذلك من أجل أن  أتفوق، وأن يشرُف بنياني، وأن تُرفع وتُعلا درجاتي.ويقول أيضاً النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ثلاث أقسم عليهن )، أي: ثلاث خصال أو ثلاث مسائل أقسم  عليهن، وهي: ( ما نقص مال من صدقة )، فلو عندك كوم من المال فتصدقت منه  بحفنة أو أقل أو أكثر فالرسول يحلف أن مالك ما نقص أبداً.والثانية: ( وما  زاد الله عبداً بعفو إلا عزاً )، أي: ما من عبد يؤذى فيعفو وهو قادر على أن  ينتقم ما زاده الله بذلك إلا عزاً وإكراماً.والثال
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (57) 
الحلقة (198)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (61)


لما حدث ما حدث من انكسار المؤمنين في أحد بسبب عدم الصبر، وعدم طاعة  القائد، أنزل الله آيات بينات يذكر المؤمنين فيها بالسنن المتحققة في الأمم  التي سبقتهم، وإرسال الرسل لهم، وتكذيبهم إياهم، وتحقيق سننه فيهم بإهلاك  الظالمين المكذبين، ونصر المؤمنين الموحدين، ثم يعزي سبحانه وتعالى عباده  المؤمنين ويبشرهم بالعلو على أعدائهم بعدما أصابهم في أحد من البلاء  والقرح.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد خلت من قبلكم سنن...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في مثل  يومنا هذا من ليلتنا هذه ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذالكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في  من عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع  سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهت بنا الدراسة إلى هذه الآيات الخمس،  وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُكَذِّبِينَ   *  هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ  الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  *  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ  فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ  مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:137-141].بعد ذلك الاعتراف العظيم الجليل عاد السياق إلى غزوة أحد،  فتأملوا الآيات مرة أخرى، يقول تعالى:  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ  فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُكَذِّبِينَ   *  هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ  الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ  فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ  مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:137-141]،  وهذا تدبير الله عز وجل.                                 
 معنى قوله تعالى: (قد خلت من قبلكم سنن)                                                                                                    
                                قوله جلت قدرته:  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ  [آل  عمران:137]، هذا إخبار بالواقع، وذلك أنه قد مضت قبل أصحاب رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أمم تجلت فيهم سنن الله تعالى، فأهلك الله المكذبين  والمشركين والمؤذين لأوليائه وصالح عباده، فإن شاءوا وقفوا على تلك  المعالم، فعاد في الجنوب، وثمود في الشمال، وفرعون وقوم لوط في الغرب،  فهكذا يعظهم ربهم فيقول لهم:  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ  [آل  عمران:137].إذاً: فنجَّى الله المؤمنين وأهلك الكافرين، وأنتم -أيها  المؤمنون- هذا صنيعه معكم، فينجيكم ويهلك أعداءكم الكافرين، وقد تم هذا  كاملاً غير منقوص.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين)                                                                                                    
                               ثم قال لهم تعالى:  فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  [آل عمران:137]، ومن سورة اليقطين يقول تعالى:  وَإِنَّ  لُوطًا لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   *  إِذْ نَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ  أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ   *  ثُمَّ دَمَّرْنَا  الآخَرِينَ   *  وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مُصْبِحِينَ   *   وَبِاللَّيْلِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [الصافات:133-138]، فتجار هذه الديار  يذهبون إلى الشام ومصر فيمرون بقوم لوط وديارهم سدوم وعمُّورة، فيرونها قد  أصبحت بحراً ميتاً أو بحيرة منتة.  فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا  كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  [آل عمران:137]، أي: المكذبين لله  ورسله، المكذبين بشرع الله وسننه وقضائه وقدره.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (هذا بيان للناس وهدىً وموعظة للمتقين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   [آل عمران:138]، أي: هذا الذي سمعتموه ويتلوه الله علينا من الآيات بيان  للناس، وبالتالي فمن أراد أن يتبين الحق من الباطل، والخير من الشر،  والفضيلة من الرذيلة، والسعادة من الشقاء، والكمال من النقصان، فالآيات  القرآنية موضحة ومبينة ومفصلة لذلك، وفي نفس الوقت هي هدىً وموعظة للمتقين،  أما الفجَّار فلا يجدون فيها هداية ولا موعظة، وذلك لأن قلوبهم منتكسة،  فلا يعون ولا يفهمون، ولكن المتقون أولوا القلوب الحية والنفوس الزكية،  وأولوا البصائر والنهى، ما من آية في الكون -حتى طلوع الشمس أو غروبها- إلا  ويجدون فيها ما يدلهم على علم الله تعالى وقدرته، ووجوب عبادته وطاعته.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:139]، أي: يقول الله تعالى لهؤلاء الذين  شهدوا معركة أحد:  وَلا تَهِنُوا [آل عمران:139]، أي: لا تضعفوا ولا  تكسلوا، ولا تقفوا عن أداء رسالتكم وهي نشر دعوة الله والجهاد بها. ثم يقول  الله تعالى لهم:  وَلا تَحْزَنُوا [آل عمران:139]، أي: ولا تحزنوا على ما  فاتكم أو ما أصابكم، واذكروا ذلك الانتصار الذي تم في أول النهار، وإذا  بالمشركين -وهم ملوك- يفرون هاربين تاركين أمتعتهم وأسلحتهم، ثم لما زلت  القدم وخرج الرماة عن منهج القيادة الذي وضعته، ابتلاهم ربهم في آخر  النهار، فأصيبوا بنكبة وبكرب وحزن ما عرفوه في تاريخهم.وها هو ذا الرحمن  الرحيم يلاطفهم ويهون من شدة كربهم وحزنهم فيقول لهم:  وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا  تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ [آل عمران:139]، حقاً والله لهمُ  الأعلون، أما الهابطون والأسفلون فهم الكافرون والمشركون، وإن حصلت تلك  الهزيمة المرة فتلك لا تهبط بهم أبداً، إذ إنهم هم المؤمنون، ولهذا قيده  بقوله:  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:139]، فالمؤمنون دائماً والله  هم الأعلون، فلا يهونون ولا ينزلون ولا يذلون، لكن إذا خرجوا عن سنن الله  في الكون وعموا عنها وما أبصروها، وعدلوا عن التمسك بها، فإنه ينزل بهم ما  ينزل بغيرهم؛ لأن الله لا يحابي أحداً، إذ إن الله تعالى وضع سنناً في هذا  الكون، فمن سلكها في إيمان ويقين فاز ونجا ونجح، ومن تنكبها وبعد عنها أو  تعامى عنها ولم ينظر إليها لا بد وأن يصاب بالهون والدون والذل والصغار  والحقار. وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ [آل  عمران:139]، أي: أعلى كل الخلق، فلو أن مؤمناً واحداً من المؤمنين الصادقين  وضع في كفة ميزان، ووضعت البشرية كلها من أهل الكفر والشرك في كفة أخرى،  والله لرجحت كفة المؤمن، إذ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبر أن الله  عز وجل لا يرضى بأن يؤذى مؤمناً من المؤمنين وأن يَسْلَم كل الكافرين، بل  يرضى بأن يؤذى كل الخلق من الكافرين دون ذلك المؤمن، والسر أن هذا المؤمن  عرف ربه وعبده وأحبه وخافه ورهبه، بل كل حياته له، بينما أولئك الكفرة  الضلال المشركون كفروا بخالقهم، وجهلوه وما تعرفوا عليه، وما سألوا عنه،  وما سألوا عن محابه، ما أطاعوه، وبالتالي كيف تكون لهم منزلة عند الله  تعالى؟! إن منزلتهم عند الله أحط من منزلة القردة والخنازير والكلاب  والحيات، فهل عرف البشر هذا؟! المؤمنون عرفوا؛ لأن المؤمن الحق يرضى أن  يقتل أو يقطع أو يصلب ولا يرضى أن يكفر بالله عز وجل، فهذا خباب بن الأرت  لما وضعوه على المشنقة خارج الحرم ليقتلوه، جاءه أبو سفيان ممثل قريش يعرض  عليه المساومة، فقال له: هل ترضى الآن أن تذكر آلهتنا بخير وتذكر محمداً  بسوء ونطلقك فتعود إلى أهلك؟ والمشركون مجتمعون نساء ورجالاً ينتظرون هذا  الحفل لقتل هذا الرجل، فقال حالفاً بالله: والله لا أرضى أن يُشاك محمد  بشوكة وأعود أنا إلى أهلي!ولكي تعرفوا هبوط البشر عندما يكفرون بالله  ولقائه، وأنهم أحط من القردة والخنازير، اقرءوا آية من سورة البينة من قصار  المفصل نسمعها في أغلب الأوقات:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ [البينة:6]، شر بمعنى: أشر، والبريئة:  الخليقة كلها.فقول ربنا لأصحاب رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَلا تَهِنُوا  وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ [آل عمران:139]، أي: والحال أنكم أنتم   الأَعْلَوْنَ [آل عمران:139]، وهذا القيد قول نوراني،  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:139]، أي: هذا الكمال الذي ظفرتم به وحصلتم عليه  إنما هو لإيمانكم بالله عز وجل، أما الكافر فوسخ لا قيمة له عند الله، ومن  شك في ذلك فليرجع إلى أخبار الله التي تقضي وتحكم بأن الكافر يعيش مليارات  السنين في عالم الشقاء فلا تمسح له دمعة أبداً، وليست سنة ولا ألفاً ولا  عشرة، بل مليارات السنين بلا نهاية أبداً، وسر ذلك: أن الله خلقهم ورزقهم،  وخلق كل شيء من أجلهم، ولم يطلب منهم أكثر من الاعتراف به عز وجل، ثم طاعته  فيما يهيؤهم لكمالهم وسعادتهم، وينجيهم من خسرانهم وشقائهم، فيرفضون ذلك  ويأخذون في الافتراء والكذب والتضليل، لا لشيء، وإنما فقط حتى لا يؤمنوا  بالله عز وجل.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ  مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا  يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:140]. ‏                                
 البلاء الذي يصيب المؤمنين يصيب أعداءهم أيضاً                                                                                                    
                               ويقول لهم أيضاً:  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ  الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ  [آل عمران:140]، أي: كما قد قُتِل منكم سبعون  يوم أحد، أربعة من المهاجرين والباقون من الأنصار، فقد قُتِل منهم سبعون  وأسر منهم سبعون في بدر، وغنمتم غنائمهم كلها.  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ  فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ  [آل عمران:140]، والقَرح والقُرح  كالضَعف والضُعف: آلام الجراحات بالسهام أو بالسيوف.                                                                      
 من سنة الله تعالى أن الأيام دول                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ  [آل عمران:140]، وسيأتينا أنه لما انتهت المعركة جاء أبو سفيان  يلاحق ويتابع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فجاء حتى قارب الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فقال: أفيكم ابن أبي كبشة؟ أفيكم ابن أبي قحافة؟  أفيكم عمر بن الخطاب؟ فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: هذا رسول الله، وهذا أبو  بكر، وأنا عمر، فقال أبو سفيان: الحرب سجال، يوم بيوم، يعني: أصبتم منا في  بدر فأصبنا منكم اليوم، فلا تحزنوا ولا تأسفوا، فقال عمر: قتلانا في الجنة  وقتلاكم في النار، فقال أبو سفيان: قد خسرنا إذاً، وهو كذلك. والشاهد عندنا  في قول ربنا لهم:  وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [آل  عمران:140]، وسميت الدولة دولة من المداولة؛ لأنها تدول من شخص إلى آخر،  والأيام دول، فأيام رخاء وأيام غلاء، أيام سعادة وأيام شقاء، أيام أمن  وأيام خوف، وهذا كله ماض حسب سنة الله عز وجل، فهو الذي يؤمن من يشاء ويخوف  من يشاء، ولكن يؤمن ويخوف بسنن لا تتخلف.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:140]، أي: فعل الله تعالى هذا ليُظهر علمه الغيبي إلى العلن  والمشاهدة، ولتظهر حكمته وسنته في خلقه، وليعلم الذين آمنوا من الذين  كفروا، إذ إنه رجع مع ابن أبي ثلاثمائة مقاتل جلهم منافقون كافرون، ولولا  هذا الامتحان لم يظهروا، ولو ما جاء الله بالمشركين إلى المدينة ليقاتلوا  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويوفق الرسول للخروج إليهم، فكيف يتميز الكافر  من المؤمن؟!                                                                      
 معنى قول الله تعالى: (ويتخذ منكم شهداء)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ  [آل  عمران:140]، وقد اتخذ منهم سبعين شهيداً، وهذا بالنسبة إلى من قُتِل في  سبيل الله في الدنيا، وأما يوم القيامة فنشهد أيها المؤمنون على أمم قد  سبقت، فيؤتى بنوح فيقال له: هل بلغت يا نوح؟ فيقول: نعم، فيقال له: من يشهد  لك؟ فيقول: أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيؤتى بنا فنشهد أن نوحاً قد بلغ  أمته، وذلك أننا قد قرأنا في كتاب الله فعرفنا قصة نوح وقومه -في جميع  السور- وأنه قد بلغ رسالته، وبالتالي فيتخذ منا شهداء بمعنى: يُستشهدون في  المعركة فيدخلون الجنة، وشهداء على الأمم السابقة واللاحقة، وهذه مرتبة  عالية وفضيلة لا تعادلها فضيلة.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله لا يحب الظالمين)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل  عمران:140]، قد عرفنا معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أن الظلم هو وضع الشيء في  غير موضعه، فكل من وضع شيئاً في غير موضعه فقد ظلم وهو ظالم، فالذين عبدوا  غير الله وضعوا هذه العبادة في غير موضعها، وبذلك يكونون قد ظلموا وهلكوا،  فالرماة الذين نزلوا من الجبل وعصوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتركوا  المركز خالياً فاحتله المشركون، هؤلاء قد ظلموا؛ لأن الرسول وضعهم في هذا  الموضع وهم وضعوا أنفسهم خارجه يطلبون الدنيا والمال.وكلمة: (الظلم) عامة،  وأفظعها ظلم الله تعالى، وذلك بأن تأخذ حق الله وتعطيه لغيره، وبعض طلبة  العلم ترددوا في هذا التعبير، فقالوا: كيف نقول: ظلموا الله؟! فنقول: إذا  كانت هذه العبادة شرعها الله له، ثم عبدنا بها غيره فقد ظلمنا ربنا وأخذنا  حقه، ووضعنا شيئاً في غير موضعه، ومن الظلم أيضاً: ظلم الناس في أعراضهم،  في أموالهم، في أبدانهم، في كل ما يؤذيهم، ومن الظلم كذلك أن تغني في هذا  الحلقة العلمية؛ لأن الموضع ليس موضع غناء، وهكذا يقول تعالى:   وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:140].                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وليمحص الله الذين آمنوا ويمحق الكافرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:141]. وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:141]، والتمحيص: تمحص الشيء حتى يذهب كل ما  كان فيه من دخن ودخل، وذلك ليبقى فقط العنصر الصافي الكريم، كما تمحص  الجواهر والذهب وغيرها، وهؤلاء قد ابتلاهم الله بهذه المعركة وساقهم إليها،  وكتب ما كتب، والعلة:  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:141].وهذه الآيات غداً لو ندخل في  الإسلام دخولاً جديداً ونواجه نفس المعركة ونتلوا الآيات وكأنها نزلت علينا  في يومنا هذا؛ لأنه كتاب خالد بخلود هذه الحياة، ولا يرفعه الله من صدور  العباد إلا في نهاية هذه الحياة.                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر  المؤمنين: [معنى الآيات:  لما حدث ما حدث من انكسار المؤمنين بسبب عدم  الصبر ] أي: ما صبروا كما أمرهم قائدهم [ والطاعة اللازمة للقيادة، ذكر  تعالى تلك الأحداث -التي تمت في أحد- مقرونة بفقهها لتبقى هدىً وموعظة  للمتقين من المؤمنين ]؛ لأن غير المؤمنين لا يستفيدون [ وبدأها بقوله:   قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا  كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  [آل عمران:137]، فأخبر تعالى  المؤمنين بأن سننه قد مضت فيمن قبلهم من الأمم، كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود  وغيرهم، فقد أرسل الله تعالى إليهم رسله فكذبوهم، فأمضى تعالى سنته فيهم،  فأهلك المكذبين ونجا المؤمنين بعد ما نالهم من أذى أقوامهم المكذبين،  وستمضي سنته اليوم كذلك، فينجيكم وينصركم ويهلك المكذبين أعداءكم، وإن  ارتبتم -في الأمر- فسيروا في الأرض، وقفوا على آثار الهالكين، وانظروا كيف  كانت عاقبتهم.ثم قال تعالى: هذا الذي ذكرت في هذه الآيات هو بيان للناس  يتبينون به الحق من الباطل، والهدى من الضلال، وهو هدىً يهتدون به إلى سبل  السلام، وموعظة يتعظ بها المتقون لاستعدادهم بإيمانهم وتقواهم للاتعاظ،  فيطيعون الله ورسوله فينجون ويفلحون، هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان: الأولى  والثانية.وأما الآيتان: الثالثة والرابعة فقد تضمنتا تعزية الرب تعالى  للمؤمنين ] بمعنى: أنه يحملهم على الصبر [ تضمنت تعزية الرب تعالى للمؤمنين  فيما أصابهم يوم أحد، إذ قال تعالى مخاطباً لهم:  وَلا تَهِنُوا [آل  عمران:139]، أي: لا تضعفوا فتقعدوا عن الجهاد والعمل، ولا تحزنوا على ما  فاتكم من رجالكم،  وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ [آل عمران:139]، أي: الغالبون  لأعدائكم المنتصرون عليهم، وذلك فيما مضى وفيما هو آتٍ مستقبلاً، بشرط  إيمانكم وتقواكم، واعلموا أنه إن يمسسكم قرح بموتٍ أو جراحات لا ينبغي أن  يكون ذلك موهناً لكم، قاعداً بكم عن مواصلة الجهاد؛ فإن عدوكم قد مسه قرح  مثله، وذلك في معركة بدر، والحرب سجال، يوم لكم ويوم عليكم، وهي سنة من سنن  ربكم في الحياة، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ [آل عمران:140].ثم بعد هذا العزاء الكريم الحكيم ذكر تعالى  لهم علة هذا الحدث الجلل والسر فيه وقال:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ [آل عمران:140] ] أي: ما كانت هذه  المعركة لغير حكمة، وإنما كانت مقصودة لهذا البيان [  وَلِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ [آل عمران:140]،  أي: ليظهر بهذا الحادث المؤلم إيمان المؤمنين، وفعلاً فالمنافقون رجعوا من  الطريق بزعامة رئيسهم المنافق الأكبر عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول -عليه  لعائن الله- والمؤمنون واصلوا سيرهم وخاضوا معركتهم، فظهر إيمانهم واتخذ  الله منهم شهداء ]، ولولا الهزيمة لم يكن بيننا شهيد أبداً، إنها حكمة الله  تعالى،  وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ [آل عمران:140].قال: [ واتخذ الله  منهم شهداء، وكانوا نحواً من سبعين شهيداً، منهم أربعة من المهاجرين وعلى  رأسهم حمزة بن عبد المطلب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، ثم عبد الله  بن جحش صهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وابن عمته، ثم عثمان بن شماس [ وكانوا  نحواً من سبعين شهيداً، منهم أربعة من المهاجرين وعلى رأسهم حمزة بن عبد  المطلب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومصعب بن عمير ]، وقبره الآن  موجود بجوار قبر حمزة، ومصعب هذا كان شاباً لأبوين لم ينجبا سواه، وقد  كانوا يكسونه الحرير وأفضل الملابس، ولما أن دخل في الإسلام وآمن بالله  وبلقائه وبرسوله تغير حاله، قال أحد الصحابة: لقد رأيته يرتدي جلد شاة في  مكة، وقد استشهد في أحد فما وجد الرسول ما يكفنه به إلا ثوباً واحداً  غليظاً من جلد، إن غطَّى به رأسه انكشف نصفه الأسفل، وإن غطَّى أسفله انكشف  رأسه، فجيء بالعشب والنبات ووضعوه على رجليه، وما إن هاجر إلى المدينة قبل  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاف بهذه الديار حتى دخل الإيمان إلى كل دار  من دور الأنصار، وصبر ففاز رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، ونحن ما يمسنا من هذا شيء  ومع ذلك نُعرض عن ذكر الله والعياذ بالله!قال: [ والباقون من الأنصار رضي  الله عنهم أجمعين. وقوله تعالى:  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:141]، أي: أوجد هذا الذي أوجده في أحد من جهاد وانكسار تخليصاً  للمؤمنين من ذنوبهم وتطهيراً لهم ليصفوا الصفاء الكامل، ويمحق الكافرين  بإذهابهم وإنهاء وجودهم ]. وهذا تدبير العليم الحكيم، والآن لمَ هبط  المسلمون واستعمرتهم أوروبا والغرب؟! لمَ فعل الله هذا؟! ليمحص الله الذين  آمنوا، إذ لا يحدث حادث في الكون إلا بعلم الله وعلى وفق سننه سبحانه  وتعالى.قال: [ إن هذا الدرس نفعَ المؤمنين فيما بعد، فلم يخرجوا عن طاعة  نبيهم، وبذلك توالت انتصاراتهم حتى أذهبوا ريح الكفر والكافرين من كل أرض  الجزيرة ]، أي: أن هذه الهزيمة التي كانت في أحد كان لها أثرها الطيب في  موالاة الجهاد والانتصارات، وبيان ذلك: أن العلماء قالوا: لو أنهم اغتروا  بكون النبي بينهم، وبكونهم مؤمنين يقاتلون في سبيل الله، وأنهم لن ينهزموا،  سواء تسلحوا أو رموا بالسلاح، أخذوا بالحيطة أو لم يأخذوا بها، لو قالوا  هذا ما انتصروا في المستقبل في أي معركة من المعارك، لكن علمهم الله أنهم  رغم أنهم مع نبيهم، ويقاتلون في سبيل الله تعالى، وهم المؤمنون الصادقون،  إذا خرجوا عن سنته في الانتصار وتعرضوا للهزيمة هزمهم وأذلهم.وقد ذكرت لكم  أيضاً رؤيا منامية ذكرها الشيخ رشيد رضا -تغمده الله برحمته- في المنار  فقال: رأى شيخنا محمد عبده -رحمة الله عليه- النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  المنام وهو راجع من أحد إلى المدينة على بغلته، والمؤمنون وراءه، وهو يقول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو خيرت بين النصر والهزيمة لاخترت الهزيمة على النصر!  وهو والله كذلك، إذ لو اغتر المؤمنون بإيمانهم، وأنهم أولياء الله تعالى،  حملهم ذلك على الإعراض عن سنن الله، وعدم الأخذ بما وضع الله من السنن في  هذا الكون، لا بد وأن ينكسروا ويتحطموا، إذ الإيمان يلزم أصحابه بألا  يتركوا سنة من سننه الله تعالى، فكيف يتركون سنناً واجبة في النصر ثم  يطلبون الانتصار؟! فهذا درس للمسلمين، وقد استفاد من ذلك أصحاب رسول الله  وأولادهم في خلال خمسة وعشرين سنة فقط، حيث قد تم لهم النصر في العالم كله،  من إندونيسيا إلى ما وراء نهر السند؛ لأنهم تربوا على هذه التربية  الإلهية.قال: [ إن هذا الدرس نفع المؤمنين فيما بعد، فلم يخرجوا عن طاعة  نبيهم، وبذلك توالت انتصاراتهم حتى أذهبوا ريح الكفر والكافرين من كل أرض  الجزيرة ]، إذ ما مات صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الجزيرة من يعبد غير الله.                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ هداية الآيات ]، فهيا نتدبر هذه الآيات، فنسمعكموها  مرة أخرى ونذكر الهداية وتأملوا من أين استنبطت وأخذت؟ قال تعالى:  قَدْ  خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ   *  هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى  وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا  وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ  قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ  نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ   *   وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:137-141].قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: عاقبة المكذبين  بدعوة الحق الخسار والوبال ]، أي: عاقبة المكذبين بدعوة الحق الخسران  والبوار وإلى يوم القيامة. قال: [ ثانياً: في آيات القرآن الهدى والبيان  والمواعظ لمن كان من أهل الإيمان والتقوى ]، أما الذين ما آمنوا وما اتقوا  فهم عميان، وأعظم من ذلك أنهم أموات، أو أحياء يمشون في الظلام، وبالتالي  كيف يهتدون؟! إما أن نقول: أموات لأن القرآن روح، وهم قد فقدوا الروح  فماتوا، فهم يعيشون حياة البهائم، والنور هو القرآن الذي أعرضوا عنه وكفروا  به، فهم يمشون في الظلام فكيف يهتدون؟! ومن أراد دليلاً على ذلك فلينظر  إلى العالم الإسلامي وهبوطه تتجلى له هذه الحقيقة، إذ العالم الإسلامي لا  يحيا حياة حقيقية، واليهود يسخرون منه.قال: [ ثالثاً: أهل الإيمان هم  الأعلون في الدنيا والآخرة ]، أي: أهل الإيمان الحق، وكلمة المؤمن معناه:  المتأصل في إيمانه العريق فيه، لا مجرد نسبة أو يقول: أنا مؤمن.إذاً: أهل  الإيمان هم الأعلون في الدنيا والآخرة، ففي الدنيا هم الأعلون بشهادة الله  تعالى، وفي الآخرة هم في الجنات والكفار في السفلى من الدركات والعياذ  بالله.قال: [ رابعاً: الحياة دول وتارات، فليقابلها المؤمن بالشكر والصبر  ]، أي: إن كانت رخاءً وأمناً وعافية فليقابلها المؤمن بشكر الله تعالى  ليلاً ونهاراً، وذلك بلسانه وبجوارحه وبقلبه، وإن جاءت البلوى والعذاب  والفقر والخوف والألم فليقابلها المؤمن بالصبر، وهو فائز في كلا  الحالتين.فيوم لنا ويوم علينا ويوم نُساء فيه ويوم نسروالحرب سجال والدنيا  دول وتارات، يعني: مرات، فيجب أن يقابلها المؤمن بالشكر والصبر، فإن كان  الموقف موقف سعادة فليكثر من شكر الله عز وجل، وإن كان موقف شقاء فليصبر  ولا يخرج عن طاعة الله تعالى وذكره وعبادته حتى يفرج الله ما به. قال: [  خامساً: الفتن تمحص الرجال ]، والفتنة هي التي يُفتن بها الناس في أموالهم  وفي أبدانهم وفي عقائدهم، ومن شأن هذه الفتن أنها تمحص الرجال الصادقين  فتظهر كمالاتهم، وتودي وتهلك العاجزين الجزعين، ولذا قال المؤلف: [ وتودي  بحياة العاجزين الجزعين ]، فهذه هداية الله عز وجل من هذه الآيات. وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (58) 
الحلقة (199)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (62)


أنكر الله على عباده المؤمنين ظنهم أنهم سيدخلون الجنة بمجرد الإيمان ودون  أن يبتلوا بالجهاد والشدائد، بل لابد لهم من الابتلاء تمحيصاً لهم وإظهاراً  للصادقين منهم في دعوى الإيمان والكافرين فيها، وإظهاراً للصابرين  الثابتين والجزعين المرتدين، ثم عاب الله عليهم قلة صبرهم وانهزامهم في  معركة أحد، مذكراً لهم بتمنيات من لم يحضروا بدراً للقتال حتى يحوزوا ما  حازه من سبقهم، وانكشافهم عند وقوع القتال في أحد.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا في مثل هذه  الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن العظيم؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، اللهم حقق  لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران  عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الأربع، وتلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ  وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ    *  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ  أَفَإِينْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ  يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي  اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ   *  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا  وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ  [آل عمران:142-145].قوله تعالى:  أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ  [آل عمران:142]، أي: أم حسبتم أن  تدخلوا الجنة دار السلام، دار النعيم المقيم التي سقفها عرش الرحمن جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه، و(أل) هنا في (الجنة) للعهد، وهذا الحسبان باطل،  والاستفهام هنا إنكاري. وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا  مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل عمران:142]، وعلم الله تعالى هنا  علم ظهور وانكشاف، أما العلم الأزلي القديم فقد علم الله أهل الجنة وأهل  النار، ولهم خلق الجنة والنار.  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ  [آل  عمران:142]، وخاضوا المعارك في بدر وفي أحد،  وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ   [آل عمران:142]، على إيمانهم وتقواهم وجهادهم وحبهم لرسولهم، وبالتالي ففرض  الله الجهاد عليكم من أجل أن يكشف النقاب ويزيح الستار عن الواقع.إذاً:  فلا بد من الابتلاء والامتحان والاختبار، إذ قد فرض الله الجهاد وقدَّره  على عباده ليظهر صدق إيمانهم وصبرهم، أو يظهر العكس، أي: يظهر نفاقهم  وكفرهم وعدم ثباتهم.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت من قبل أن تلقوه...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ  [آل  عمران:143].قوله:  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ  أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ  [آل عمران:143]، وهذا يخص الذين تأسفوا عن عدم حضورهم  غزوة بدر، إذ قد علمنا يقيناً أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعلن  التعبئة العامة في بدر، وإنما ذكر هذا الخبر: أن عيراً لقريش قد خرجت من  الشام، فهيا بنا نخرج لعل الله تعالى يرزقنا إياها، فمن شاء خرج ومن شاء لم  يخرج، فالذين خرجوا فازوا أولاً بذلكم اللقب الذي لا يُنسى: ( وما يدريك  لعل الله قد نظر إلى أهل بدر وقال: اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم )، وفازوا  بالغنائم، وفازوا بشفاء صدورهم من أعدائهم، إذ قتلوهم وأسروهم، وهناك من  المؤمنين من لم يخرج إلى بدر، فتأسف وتحسر وتألم، وتمنى أن لو يأتي غزو آخر  لكان أول من يخرج، وأول من يستشهد إن شاء الله تعالى، وهذا معنى قوله:   وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ  [آل  عمران:143]، أي: في المعركة،  فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَنْظُرُونَ  [آل عمران:143]، فلِمَ تهربون؟ ولمَ تفرون؟ ولمَ تحجمون؟ ولمَ  تقولون وتقولون وقد كنتم تمنيتم ذلك وأراكم الله فقال:  وَأَنْتُمْ  تَنْظُرُونَ  [آل عمران:143]؟ وهذا بعد وقوع الهزيمة؛ إذ قد علما أن النصر  في أول النهار كان للرسول والمؤمنين؛ لأن القيادة حكيمة، والترتيب كان  عجيباً، لكن لما عصى الرماة أمر رسول الله وهبطوا من الجبل، واحتل خالد رضي  الله عنه مراكزهم الدفاعية ووقع المسلمون بين فكي مقراظ فكانت الهزيمة،  وشاهدوا الموت بأعينهم، فقال تعالى مصوراً ذلك:  وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ   [آل عمران:143]، فليس من حقكم أن تفروا وتنهزموا وقد كنتم تطلبون الشهادة  وتتمنونها، وقد ثبت من ثبت، واستشهد من استشهد.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِينْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى  أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ  شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ  [آل عمران:144]قوله:  وَمَا  مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِينْ  مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ  [آل عمران:144]،  وذلك أن ابن قمئة -أقمأه الله- ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحجر فشج وجهه  وكسر رباعيته، وصاح: قتلت محمداً، والشيطان -عليه لعائن الله- استغل هذه  الفرصة وصاح: محمد قد قتل، وانتشر الخبر في الصفوف المصابة بالهزيمة، فوقع  الذي وقع، فمنهم من قال: هيا بنا إلى ابن أبي يأخذ لنا عهوداً ومواثيق مع  أبي سفيان ونعود إلى ديننا، ومنهم من قال: إذا مات محمد فرب محمد لا يموت،  فلمَ الهزيمة والرضا بالكفر بعد الإيمان؟! وعلى كل حال كانت الواقعة ذات  حسرة عظيمة، وحسبنا أن يقول الله تعالى لنا ولهم:  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا  رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ  [آل عمران:144]، أي: قد ماتت  الرسل قبله ومضت، وهو أيضاً والله سيموت ويمضي. أَفَإِينْ مَاتَ  [آل  عمران:144]، أي: موتة حسب سنة الله، أو قتل في المعركة،  انْقَلَبْتُمْ  عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ  [آل عمران:144]، مرتدين كافرين، وهذا هو الذي أصاب  ضعاف الإيمان، وأصاب المنافقين الطابور الخامس.ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ  [آل عمران:144]، منتكساً مرتداً،  فَلَنْ  يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:144]، إي والله لن يضر الله شيئاً،   وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ  [آل عمران:144]، على صبرهم وشكرهم، ومن  باب أولى سيجزي الكافرين بمر العذاب وأشده وأليمه، والكافر ضد الشاكر.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا  وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ  [آل عمران:145].ثم قال تعالى مقرراً هذه  الحقيقة:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:145]، أي: يستحيل أن تموت نفس بدون إذن الله تعالى، وإن شئتم حلفنا  لكم بالله، أبعد إخبار الله تعالى إخبار؟!  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ  [آل  عمران:145]، أي: ما من الأنفس،  أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:145] بموتها، إذ هو الذي حدد موعدها وقرره وسجله في كتاب المقادير،  فوالله لا تتأخر بلحظة ولا تتقدم بأخرى أبداً، فلو ما كان هذا افلآن يموت  منا خمسين أو ستين، فهل نملك نحن ألا نموت؟ الآن في هذه اللحظة يموت أناس،  فيتململ الرجل وتخرج نفسه، لكن ما دامت الأرواح والأنفس قد قُدِّر لها  مواعيد لموتها، فيستحيل على البشر والجن والملائكة أن يقدموا أو يؤخروا،  ومن أجل ذلك انتظمت الحياة ومشت إلى نهايتها، إذ لو كان الموت يأتي فجأة  بدون تقدير ولا تقرير ولا قضاء ولا قدر، فإن الحياة لا تنتظم ولا ساعة  واحدة.  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا  [آل عمران:145]، أي: بأجل معين ووقت محدد باللحظة  والساعة والدقيقة، وقد كشفت الأيام عن هذه الحقيقة، فقد حاول بعض المبطلين  إحياء زعمائهم فما استطاعوا ولا ساعة واحدة، فانكشف عوارهم وآمنوا بأن  النفس البشرية لا تموت إلا إذا أذن الله بموتها؛ فحدد الله الزمان والمكان،  ووضع الأسباب أيضاً والآلات التي تموت بها، وهذه حقيقة تبقى في نفوسنا لا  تتغير،  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا  [آل عمران:145].ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ  الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا  [آل عمران:145]، أي: من ثواب الدنيا، وهذا  أيضاً موقوف على سنة الله عز وجل في طلب الدنيا، فأنت تريد الدنيا  وتتمناها، وأنت صعلوك مثلي لا تقوم ولا تقعد، ولا تبيع ولا تشتري، فكيف  تريدها إذاً يا أخي؟! كذلك ثواب الآخرة، فأنت تريد الجنة والحور العين بدون  صلاة ولا رباط ولا جهاد! إن ذلك لا يتحقق، ولذلك فافهموا هذا، فإذا أراد  العبد الدنيا وعمل بسنن الله تعالى للحصول عليها، فإنه يُعطى منها بقدر ما  كتب له، وإن أراد الآخرة ورغب فيها وأحبها فإن الله يعطيه ثوابها، والحمد  لله فقد قال تعالى: (ثواب)، والثواب الجزاء على العمل، وليس مجرد أمنية.  وهناك آية في سورة هود فاصلة في هذه القضية، وهي قوله تعالى:  مَنْ كَانَ  يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ  [هود:15]، فكونك فرعون  أو طاغية أو كافراً أو مجرماً فهذا لا يجعل الله تعالى يخيبك في زراعتك أو  في صناعتك أو في تجارتك أو في شيء آخر.  مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ  فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ  [هود:15]، فلا تفهم أن الله يحرم الكافر نتاج  مزرعته أو مصنعه لأنه كافر، وإنما يعطيه جزاء عمله إذا كان يسهر الليالي،  ويربط الحزام على بطنه، ويواصل العمل، وأما إذا كان فاشلاً غير عامل فلا  يعطيه إلا على قدر عمله، كذلك حتى لا تقول: كيف أن الله يغني الكفار؟ كيف  أن الله ينبت زرعهم؟ إن هذا سؤال باطل، إذ إن الله عز وجل يعطيهم جزاء  أعمالهم وإن كانوا صعاليك وأحداثاً وفقراء يشحتون، وقد رأيناهم، ففي فرنسا  الصعاليك يشحتون ولا يعملون، لا لأنهم كفروا فأفقرهم، وإنما لأنهم لم  يعملوا، ولو عملوا وسهروا وأداروا المصانع لأعطاهم على قدر أعمالهم بدون  زيادة. فكذلك الآية هنا:  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ  مِنْهَا  [آل عمران:145]، أي: أراد ثواب الدنيا بعمله،  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ  ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ  [آل عمران:145]، أي: جزاء عمله في الدار الآخرة،   نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ  [آل عمران:145] جزاء آخر.  فهيا نكن من الشاكرين، ولنبدأ من هذه الليلة، فإذا أكلت أو شربت أو مشيت أو  قعدت أو نمت أو استيقظت، فأنت دائماً: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله،  فهو سبحانه قد أعطاك صحة في بدنك، في عقلك، في فهمك، في علمك، وأعطاك أيضاً  قوتاً زائداً أو مالاً كثيراً، فاشكر الله تعالى، وأنفق من ذلك الذي أعطاك  لله تعالى، تكن بذلك قطعاً من الشاكرين، وسيكون جزاؤك فوق الثواب المعد  لك، إذ الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، والله يضاعف لمن يشاء، والله  ذو الفضل العظيم. وقد مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين ولم يقتل؛  لأن الله أنزل عليه:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ  وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [المائدة:67]، فقبل نزول هذه الآية  كان على باب حجرة الرسول حرس ليس كحرسنا اليوم بالراتب، وإنما كان كل مؤمن  يقول: نمشي نحرس نبينا ساعة، فيتناوبون في الحراسة، ولا تراهم إلا راكعين  ساجدين حول الحجرة والرسول يعلم بذلك؛ لأن أعداءه من اليهود والمنافقين  والمشركين يضمرون له شراً عليه الصلاة والسلام. فلما نزلت هذه الآية:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ  النَّاسِ  [المائدة:67]، قال للحرس: عودوا إلى دياركم، فقد أغناني الله  عنكم، لكن قد يقول قائل: وكيف إذاً انزعج الناس لما سمعوا أن محمداً قد  قتل؟ والجواب: انزعجوا لأنها الفتنة، ولأن القائل بهذا منافقون وضعفاء  فتتخلخل نفوس السامعين.قال: توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين في وقت  دخوله المدينة مهاجراً، أي: أن يوم دخوله كان يوم وفاته صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وذلك ضحىً حين اشتد الحر، ودفن يوم الثلاثاء ليلة الأربعاء. قال أنس:  لما كان اليوم الذي دخل فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة أضاء منها  كل شيء، ولما كان اليوم الذي مات فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أظلم منها كل شيء،  وما نفضنا أيدينا من دفن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أنكرنا قلوبنا.  أي: ما إن نفضنا أيدينا من التراب من دفنه عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى أنكرنا  قلوبنا، أو ليست هي القلوب التي كانت أمس مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  وأنتم يا أهل الدرس اتركوا الدرس وتخلوا عنه وانظروا إلى قلوبكم إذا كنتم  حذاقاً، والله لتجدنها تبدلت؛ لأن الحياة مع الله كالحياة مع رسول الله،  حياة خلاف الحياة مع غير الله ورسوله، مع الفسقة والماجنين، ومع الدنيا  وطلابها.                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله ورحمنا وإياه: [ معنى الآيات:  ما زال السياق متعلقاً بغزوة أحد، فأنكر تعالى على المؤمنين ظنهم أنهم  بمجرد إيمانهم يدخلون الجنة بدون أن يبتلوا بالجهاد والشدائد؛ تمحيصاً لهم  وإظهاراً للصادقين منهم في دعوى الإيمان والكاذبين فيها، كما يظهر الصابرين  الثابتين والجزعين المرتدين، فقال تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ  تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا  مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل عمران:142] ]. وهذا الحسبان باطل؛  لأنه لابد من الابتلاء وإظهار الغطاء [ ثم عابهم تعالى على قلة صبرهم وعلى  انهزامهم في المعركة، مذكراً إياهم بتمنيات الذين لم يحضروا وقعة بدر،  وفاتهم فيها ما حازه من حضرها من الأجر والغنيمة، بأنهم إذا قدر لهم قتال  في يوم ما من الأيام يبلون فيه البلاء الحسن، فلما قدر تعالى ذلك لهم في  وقعة أحد جزعوا وما صبروا وفروا منهزمين، فقال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ  تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ  وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ [آل عمران:143] ]. وكان منهم من وفى بما وعد فقاتل  حتى استشهد، وهو أنس بن النضر عم أنس بن مالك، فإنه لما رأى المسلمين قد  انكشفوا قال: اللهم إني أبرأ إليك مما صنع هؤلاء، وباشر القتال وهو يقول:  إني لأجد ريح الجنة، إني لأجد ريح الجنة، ولما قتل وِجد به أكثر من ثمانين  طعنة برمح وضربة بسيف، ولم يستطع أحد أن يعرفه إلا أخته، فقد عرفته بعلامة  في أصبعه.  [  وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ [آل عمران:143]،  أي: فلمَ انهزمتم، وما وفيتم ما وعدتم أنفسكم به؟ هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان  الأولى والثانية.وأما الآية الثالث فقد تضمنت عتاباً شديداً لأصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما اشتدت المعركة، وحمي وطيسها، واستحرَّ القتل  في المؤمنين نتيجة خلو ظهورهم من الرماة الذين كانوا يحمونهم من ورائهم،  وضرب ابن قمئة -أقمأه الله- رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحجر في وجهه  فشجه وكسر رباعيته، وأعلن أنه قتل محمداً، فانكشف المسلمون وانهزموا، وقال  من قال منهم: لمَ نقاتل وقد مات رسول الله؟! وقال بعض المنافقين: نبعث إلى  ابن أبي يأتي يأخذ لنا الأمان من أبي سفيان ونعود إلى دين قومنا! فقال  تعالى:  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ  الرُّسُلُ [آل عمران:144]، وما دام رسولاً كغيره من الرسل، وقد مات الرسل  قبله، فلمَ ينكر موته أو يندهش له إذاً؟! بعد تقرير هذه الحقيقة العلمية  الثابتة أنكر تعالى بشدة على أولئك الذين سمعوا صرخة إبليس في المعركة (قتل  محمد) ففروا هاربين إلى المدينة، ومنهم من أعلن ردته والعياذ بالله في  صراحة وهم المنافقون، فقال تعالى:  أَفَإِينْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ  انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ  فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ [آل  عمران:144]، فعاتبهم منكراً على المنهزمين والمرتدين من المنافقين ردتهم،  وأعلمهم أن ارتداد من ارتد أو يرتد لن يضر الله تعالى شيئاً، فالله غني عن  إيمانهم ونصرهم، وأنه تعالى سيجزي الثابتين على إيمانهم وطاعة ربهم وطاعة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسيجزيهم دنيا وأخرى بأعظم الأجر وأحسن  المثوبات، هذا ما تضمنته الآية الثالثة.أما الآية الرابعة فقد تضمنت  حقيقتين علميتين: الأولى: أن موت الإنسان متوقف حصوله على إذن الله خالقه  ومالكه؛ فلا يموت أحد بدون علم الله تعالى بذلك، فلم يكن لملك الموت أن  يقبض روح إنسان قبل إذن الله تعالى له بذلك، وشيء آخر: وهو أن موت كل إنسان  قد ضبط تاريخ وفاته باللحظة فضلاً عن اليوم والساعة، وذلك في كتاب خاص ]  وهو كتاب المقادير، أي: اللوح المحفوظ [ فليس من الممكن أن يتقدم أجل  الإنسان أو يتأخر بحال من الأحوال، هذه حقيقة يجب أن تعلم من قول الله  تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا [آل عمران:145] ] أي: مؤقتاً ليس بمبهم.قال: [  والثانية ] أي: الحقيقة الثانية التي يجب أن نعلمها وقد علمناها [ أن من  دخل المعركة يقاتل باسم الله، فإن كان يريد بقتاله ثواب الدنيا فالله عز  وجل يؤته من الدنيا ما قدره له، وليس له من ثواب الآخرة شيء، وإن كان يريد  ثواب الآخرة لا غير، فالله عز وجل يعطيه في الدنيا ما كتب له، ويعطيه ثواب  الآخرة وهو الجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم، وأن الله تعالى سيجزي الشاكرين  بما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر. هذه الحقيقة التي  تضمنها قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَسَنَجْزِي  الشَّاكِرِينَ [آل عمران:145] ]. وهنا تعليق قال: رثت صفية بنت عبد المطلب  -والرثاء: البكاء على الميت- عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بأبيات من الشعر دلت على مدى ما أصاب المؤمنون من حزن وألم  بفراق نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى أن عمر -على جلالته- قال على المنبر  والسيف بيده: محمد ما مات ولن يموت، وكيف يموت والمنافقون ما زال منهم فلان  وفلان؟! وكان أبو بكر في العوالي فجاء فدخل الحجرة فوجد الرسول مسجى في  كفنه، فكشف عنه وقبله بين عينيه وقال: ( طبت يا رسول الله حياً وميتاً )،  ثم خرج فوجد عمر هائجاً فقال له: اهدأ يا عمر، ثم صعد المنبر وقال:  وَمَا  مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِينْ  مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ  عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ  الشَّاكِرِينَ [آل عمران:144]، فهدأ الموقف تماماً، فكان رضي الله عنه  حكيماً وأهله الله لخلافة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ونعود إلى الأبيات التي  قالتها صفية بنت عبد المطلب ترثي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قالت رضي  الله عنها: أفاطم صلى الله رب محمد على جدث أمسى بيثرب ثاوياً تخاطب فاطمة  بنت الرسول، فهي تشاركها في حزنها وألمها. فدىً لرسول الله أمي وخالي وعمي  وآبائي ونفسي ومالي عرفتم بمَ فدت رسول الله؟ ما تركت شيئاً حتى نفسها. فلو  أن رب الناس أبقى نبينا سعدنا ولكن أمر الله قد كان ماضياً هذه هي صفية  عمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف: [ هداية الآيات ] هذه الآيات الأربع فيها  هدايات، إذ والله لا تخلو آية من هداية، تهدي إلى أين؟ إلى ملاعب الكرة؟!  إلى المقاهي والمراقص؟! إنها تهدي أصحابها إلى رضا الله وحبه والنعيم  المقيم في جواره بالاستقامة عقيدة وقولاً وعملاً، وهذا هو الصراط المفضي  بالسالكين إلى دار السلام. قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: الابتلاء  بالتكاليف الشرعية الصعبة منها والسهلة من ضروريات الإيمان ]، ولا تفهم  أبداً أنك تؤمن وتخالف ربك؛ لأن بعض الغافلين ممن يدخلون في الإسلام يبقى  على الخمر والزنا والباطل، وهذا لا ينفع، إذ لابد من الابتلاء، وأول شيء أن  تغتسل بالماء البارد إذا ما عندك ساخن، وأن تناجي ربك خمس مرات في اليوم  والليلة، فتأتيه إلى بيته أو إلى مكان طاهر وتناجيه، ثم بعد ذلك تؤمن بكل  ما أمرك بالإيمان به، أطاقه عقلك أو عجز عنه، ثم بعد ذلك تحل ما أحل، وتحرم  ما حرم، وتواصل ذلك إلى أن تلقى الله عز وجل، أما أن تقول: أنا آمنت فقط،  ثم تمرح كما يحلو لك، والله لا يصح هذا الإيمان أبداً، فهذه هي الهداية  الأولى، وقد قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ  وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل عمران:142].  [ ثانياً: تقرير رسالة النبي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، فقد قال الله تعالى:  وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا  رَسُولٌ [آل عمران:144]، أي: تقرير للرسالة، إذ إنه ليس بتاجر، ولا بساحر،  وإنما قال: رسول فقط، قال: [ وبشريته المفضلة ] أي: أنه بشر قد يموت وقد  يقتل كما يقتل البشر ويموتون، ولكنها بشرية مفضلة على كل بشرية، قال: [  وموتته المؤلمة لكل مؤمن ].  [ ثالثاً: الجهاد وخوض المعارك لا يقدم أجل  العبد، والفرار من الجهاد لا يؤخره أيضاً ]؛ لأن الله قال:  وَمَا كَانَ  لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ كِتَابًا مُؤَجَّلًا [آل  عمران:145].  [ رابعاً: ثواب الأعمال موقوف على نية العاملين وحسن قصدهم ]،  أي: أن الثواب على الأعمال متوقف على النية وحسن القصد، فمن جاهد للمال  فإنه يثاب بالجنة على جهاده فيعطى المال، ومن جاهد لأجل إعلاء كلمة الله  فإنه يعطى كذلك الجنة، وبالتالي فثواب الأعمال كلها موقوف على النية وحسن  القصد، حتى لو أن أناساً في المسجد إذا لم يريدوا بعملهم المشروع وجه الله  وثواب الله فلا يعطون تعطى إلا ثواب الدنيا فقط. لكن قد يقول بعض الناس:  نحن الآن موظفون نأخذ الراتب، وبالتالي ما لنا أجر، فكيف ذلك؟! فأقول: إذا  لم يكن عندكم نية والله لا أجر لكم، إذ إنكم قد أخذتم أجركم، وإن كنتم قد  وقفتم حياتكم لله من أول اليوم، فكل أعمالكم لله، واقرءوا:  قُلْ إِنَّ  صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الأنعام:162]، فالمؤمن كما علمتم يتزوج لوجه الله، ويطلق والله لأجل الله،  ويبيع ويشتري والله من أجل الله، ويطلب وظيفة ويعمل بالليل أو بالنهار  والله من أجل الله، وبالتالي فحياته كلها وقف لله تعالى؛ لأنه إذا عمل  ليوفر طعاماً أو شراباً فهو من أجل أن يعبد الله؛ لأنه إذا لم يأكل أو يشرب  فقد يموت، وكذلك إذا طلب كسوة يتقي بها الحر أو البرد فهي من أجل الله،  وهكذا حياة المؤمن كلها وقف على الله تعالى، فتراه يبني في جدار لله تعالى،  وآخر يهدم في جدار لأجل الله حتى لا يؤذي مؤمناً.  [ خامساً: فضيلة الشكر  بالثبات على الإيمان والطاعة لله ورسوله في الأمر والنهي ]، وسنجزي  الشاكرين بما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر. اللهم يا حي  يا قيوم، يا بديع السموات والأرض، يا مالك الملك، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام،  اللهم إنا نسألك لإخواننا المؤمنين في ألبانيا وفي البوسنة والهرسك وفي  غيرها من تلك الديار التي يضايقون فيها ويقتلون ويعذبون من أجل لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله، اللهم تولهم يا رب ولا تتركهم، اللهم أنزل بأعدائهم  البلاء والشقاء والفتنة يا رب العالمين، اللهم اصرفهم عن عبادك المؤمنين،  واجعل كيدهم ومكرهم فيهم وبينهم، وانصر إخواننا يا رب العالمين بما تشاء أن  تنصرهم به، وإن كنا مقصرين وإن كنا مضيعين وإن كنا مهملين فلا تنظر إلى  أعمالنا يا ربنا، فإننا عبيدك وأبناء عبيدك وأبناء إمائك فانصر يا ربنا  إخواننا المؤمنين، اللهم انصرهم وأعزهم وسلط على أعدائهم من يؤذيهم، وسلط  عليهم من يهزمهم يا رب العالمين، واشف اللهم مرضى إخواننا، فإننا لنا مرضى  في البيوت وفي المشافي وفيما بيننا فاشفنا يا ربنا إنك ولي ذلك والقادر  عليه. وصلى اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (59) 
الحلقة (200)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (63)


بعد أن عاتب الله عز وجل المؤمنين المنهزمين في أحد، ذكر لهم أن التاريخ  حافل بالأنبياء الذين قاتلوا أهل الباطل، وقاتلهم معهم أتباعهم المؤمنون،  حتى قتل منهم من قتل، فما وهنوا لمصابهم في أنفسهم، وما استكانوا لعدوهم من  أهل الكفر، بل صبروا وصابروا ورابطوا، وهذا هو الواجب في حق حملة العقيدة  وأهل الإيمان.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى  بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث المباركات من سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام،  فهيا بنا نتلوا هذه الآيات ثم نتدارسها رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة )، والله إنها لنازلة، فهل من ضجيج؟ فهل من صياح؟ فهل من  صخب؟ فهل من لغط؟ فهل من ظلم؟ فهل هناك من اعتدى؟ أسألكم بالله، أليست هذه  هي السكينة؟ ( وغشيتهم الرحمة )، إي والله، ( وحفتهم الملائكة )، والله إن  الملائكة لتطوف بالحلقة، ( وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، من نحن معشر الإخوان  حتى يذكرنا الله ويتحدث عنا في الملكوت الأعلى؟! إننا لو أردنا أن نحصل على  هذه الجوائز بدون هذا المجلس والله ما نحصل على ذلك، حتى لو بذلنا أرواحنا  وأموالنا ووجودنا كله، ولكنها منة الله وعطيته، فهو يهب ما يشاء لمن يشاء،  فالحمد لله رب العالمين، فهيا بنا إلى تلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ  كَثِيرٌ  [آل عمران:146]، وفي قراءة سبعية: (وكأين من نبي قُتِلَ معه ربيون  كثير)،  فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا  ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَمَا  كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى  الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *  فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل  عمران:146-148]، فمن أراد أن يحبه الله فليتحلى بحلية الصبر، ومن أراد حب  الله فليحسن النية والعمل، إذ الله يحب الصابرين والمحسنين، فاللهم ارزقنا  حبك وحب كل من يحبك، وحب كل عمل يقربنا من حبك يا رب العالمين. إن هذه  الآيات خبر من أخبار العليم الخبير، وأخبار العليم الخبير لا تحتمل الصدق  والكذب كأخبار الناس، إذ إن أخبار الله كلها صدق؛ لأنه ليس في حاجة إلى أن  يكذب، إذ إنه غني غنىً مطلقاً، فبيده ملكوت كل شيء، فأي حاجة له إلى  الكذب؟! فهو سبحانه منزه عن الكذب لاستغنائه عن الخلق مطلقاً، وهذا الخبر  ذو شأن وعبر. يقول تعالى:  وَكَأَيِّنْ  [آل عمران:146]، أي: وكم،  مِنْ  نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا  أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا  [آل  عمران:146]، بل وصبروا،  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل عمران:146]،  فلمَ لا تكونون مثلهم يا أهل أحد، إذ الآيات في عتاب أهل أحد، وما زال  السياق معهم، إنها معركة يعجز المرء عن وصفها، معركة يشج فيها وجه رسول  الله، وتكسر رباعيته، ويقتل فيها عمه.                                
** شؤم المعصية وأثرها على حياة الإنسان                                                                                                   * *
                                إنها وقعة من أعظم الوقائع، وسببها معصية واحدة! فكم هي  معاصي المسلمين اليوم؟! لا يحصيها إلا الله، فكيف إذاً نريد أن نعز ونكمل  ونسود وننتصر؟! إن معصية واحدة يصاب بسببها أصحاب رسول الله بنكبة ومصيبة  لا نضير لها، لأمر عظيم ومخوف، ونحن والله غارقون في الذنوب والمعاصي،  والشرك والكفر، والضلال والجهل، وكبائر الذنوب كالربا والزنا وقتل النفس،  ثم بعد ذلك نريد أن نسود ونعز وننتصر! إن هذا محال، ولذا فإنه لن يفارقنا  الذل والهون والدون حتى نعود إلى الطريق السوي.إن إخواننا في البوسنة  والهرسك وغيرها من البلدان ينكل بهم، فيذبحون، وتنتهك أعراض نسائهم، ويقتل  أطفالهم، ثم ندعو الله عز وجل، فهل يستجاب لنا ونحن ملطخون بأوضار الذنوب  والآثام؟! هل نريد أن نبدل سنن الله تعالى؟! إن سنن الله لا تتبدل ولا  تتغير أبداً، قال تعالى:  وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا   [الأحزاب:62] . أصحاب رسول الله وهم أفضل الخلق على الإطلاق من يومهم ذاك  إلى يوم القيامة، يرتكبون مخالفة واحدة فينهزمون أمام العدو، وذلك لما  انهزم العدو أمامهم، وأصبح فاراً بين أيديهم، تاركاً ما لديه وما معه من  سلاح ومال، فيُقبل أصحاب رسول الله على التقاط المال وجمعه، وينزلون من  الجبل -جبل الرماة- الذي وضعهم فيه الرسول القائد وقال: ( لا تبرحوا  أماكنكم كيفما كانت الحال والظروف ) ، فلما نزلوا من الجبل لجمع الغنائم  احتل قائد قريش خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه الجبل، ووضع عليه الرماة،  فصبوا على المسلمين البلاء، وعاد المشركون بعد الفرار، وإذا بالمسلمين بين  فكي مقراظ. وهذه كانت نتيجة مخالفة واحدة، فكيف إذا كانت عشرات المخالفات؟!  ومع هذا اسمع إلى الله وهو يعاتبهم فيقول:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ  [آل  عمران:146] أي: وكم من نبي من أنبياء الله الذين مضوا،  قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ  رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ  [آل عمران:146]، والربي معناه: الرباني المنسوب إلى  الرب، إذ كل حياته موقوفة على الله عز وجل، وهم علماء وصلحاء وهداة ودعاة،  قاتلوا مع النبيين وقتلوا أيضاً.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:146]، وإخواننا رضوان الله عليهم منهم من قال:  تعالوا إلى ابن أبي ليفاوض أبا سفيان فنعود إلى دين آبائنا وأجدادنا! وصاح  إبليس فيهم: مات محمد، قتل محمد، فيسمع الرسول ذلك فيقول: إليّ عباد الله،  إليّ عباد الله، إليّ عباد الله، حتى رجع من رجع، والتفوا حول رسول الله.   فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ  [آل عمران:146]، من جراحات وقتل وغير  ذلك،  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:146]، لا في سبيل دنيا يريدونها، ولا  سلطة يريدون أن ينالوها، ولا غير ذلك من ملذات هذه الحياة الدنيا، ولكن في  سبيل الله فقط، من أجل أن يُعبد الله وحده، وأن يُعزَّ أولياؤه وينصر دينه  ودعوته.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وما ضعفوا وما استكانوا)                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا  [آل عمران:146]، أي:  ما استذلوا وما هانوا، بل بقوا كالجبال والصخور ثابتة، فهكذا يعلم الله  المؤمنين بألا يضعفوا وألا يستكينوا، وقد استفادوا وتعلموا، وما أصابهم ما  أصابهم في أحد إلا لحكمة وأمر عظيم أراده الله عز وجل، وقد ذكرت لكم رؤيا  الشيخ محمد عبده، إذ إن بعض السامعين يقول: لماذا الشيخ يقول: كانت الهزيمة  أفضل لهم من النصر؟! قلنا: رأى الشيخ محمد عبده النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في المنام وهو عائد من أحد ورجاله معه وهو يقول: لو خيرت بين النصر  والهزيمة لاخترت الهزيمة ؛ لأنهم لو انتصروا مع معصية رسول الله فإنهم  يألفون المعصية، ويكفيهم أن يقولوا: نحن مسلمون، ونحن نقاتل في سبيل الله،  وبالتالي فلا يضرنا شيء، ويصبحون يغنون ويشربون الخمر في المعارك، ومن ثم  ينتهي أمرهم نهائياً، لكنه درسٌ من أقسى الدروس، وللأسف فقد غفل المسلمون  عن هذا منذ قرون، إذ لم يتنبهوا للفرق بين المعصية والطاعة. وأقول: دلوني  على بلد -باستثناء هذه البقعة- أُمر فيها بإقامة الصلاة إجباراً، هيا فليقم  أحدكم ويقول: نعم، دولتنا الفلانية الصلاة فيها إلزامية للمدنيين  والعسكريين، للرجال والنساء؛ لأن الصلاة عمدة الدين وعموده، ولا دين بدون  صلاة! فأي معصية أكبر من ترك الصلاة، فمن شاء فليصل ومن شاء لم يصل؟! ثم هل  هذا بلد إسلامي؟! وهل هذه أمة مسلمة؟! إن هذا مثال فقط لتعرفوا زلتنا، وقد  قلت لكم -وإني إن شاء الله على علم-: إن لم يتدارك الله أمة الإسلام في  هذه الأيام بتوبة نصوح ورجعة صادقة فقد ينزل بهم البلاء، وليس بلاء  الاستعمار أبداً، بل والله لأشد من ذلك؛ لأن لله سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتخلف،  والله يمهل فقط ولكن لا يهمل، فهذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلو على هذا  المنبر قول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى   [هود:102]، أي: المدن والحواضر والعواصم،  وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ  [هود:102]،  أي: والحال أنها ظالمة لأنفسها، إذ أعرضت عن ذكر ربها،  إن أخذه أليم شديد   [هود:102]، ثم قال: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته ).  وفعلاً فقد أمهل الله الظالمين من المسلمين زمناً طويلاً، ثم سلط عليهم  الغرب والشرق فنالوا منهم وأذلوهم وأخزوهم وداسوا كرامتهم، وليس هذا حباً  في النصارى، وإنما والله تأديباً لهؤلاء المسلمين، وشاء الله أن يمتحنهم  فقام العلماء والدعاة وطالبوا بالاستقلال والحرية، واستجاب الله لنا  فتحررنا من اندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، واستقلينا عن الغرب والشرق، لكن أبينا  أن نعبد الله تعالى، إذ إننا فرحنا بالاستقلال، فأقمنا حفلات الاستقلال تم  فيها شرب الخمر، وقول الباطل والزور، وكأننا لا نؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه،  والآن نحن أذل من اليهود، فماذا بعد هذا الذل من ذل؟! إن أصحاب رسول الله  -والرسول بينهم- يصابون بمصيبة عظيمة فيستشهد منهم سبعون رجلاً، ويجرح  نبيهم ويكلم بسبب معصية واحدة ارتكبوها، وذلك تربية لهم حتى لا يعصوه مرة  أخرى، وها هو عتاب الله لهم:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ  رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا  [آل عمران:146]، كما وهنتم أنتم لما  أصابهم، وما ضعفوا ولا رموا بالسلاح وهربوا وقالوا: نلتحق بـأبي سفيان،   وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا  [آل عمران:146]، والاستكانة: السكون والذل والوقوف.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يحب الصابرين)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:146]، ويكره الجازعين الساقطين، وفعلاً فقد صبروا مع أنبيائهم على ما  أصابهم، فما استكانوا وما ضعفوا، وما ذلوا وما هانوا، فأحبهم الله  تعالى.فهيا نبدأ فنتعلم بأن نصبر، إذ لنا سنوات ونحن نصرخ بذلك فما  استطعنا، وما طالبنا المسلمين أبداً بأن يحملوا السلاح ويقاتلوا، فقط عرفنا  زلتنا وسقوطنا وهبوطنا، وأن لذلك سبباً عظيماً وقوياً وهو الغفلة والإعراض  عن ذكر الله الناشئة عن الجهل بالله ومحابه ومساخطه، فقلنا في رسائل  وكتابات: هيا يا معاشر المسلمين! نتب إلى الله تعالى ونرجع إليه، إذ إن تلك  التوبة وتلك الرجعة لا تكلفنا ريالاً واحداً، بل ولا قطرة دم واحدة أبداً،  وإنما فقط نوقن كما أيقن أولوا البصائر والنهى أن مصيبتنا هي الجهل بربنا  ومحابه ومساخطه، ولذلك فسقنا عن أمره وخرجنا عن طاعته، وما زلت أردد  -والواقع يشهد-: أروني عالماً بالله عارفاً به يتعاطى الربا والزنا وسفك  الدماء، ويمزق اللحوم والأعراض، ويهمل عبادة الله، ويعرض عن ذكره، لا يوجد؛  لأنه علم، وحسبنا أن يقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]، أيكذب الله عز وجل؟! معاذ الله!ولذلك  أي قرية أنت فيها أعلمكم بالله والله لأتقاكم لله، وهذا كله من أجل أن نقرر  حقيقة وهي أن الفسق والفجور والهبوط كله ناتج عن الجهل بالله، إذ ما عرفوا  الله ولا محابه ولا مساخطه، ولا ما عنده لأوليائه ولا ما لديه لأعدائه،  وبالتالي سهل عليهم أن يفسقوا عن أمره، ويخرجوا عن طاعته، ومن ثم انتشر  الفسق والظلم والشر والفساد والبخل والشح والعناد. وقد قلت غير ما مرة: لو  يخرج عمر في أي بلد إسلامي فلن يستطيع أن يهديهم إلا من طريق التعليم  والعلم، إذ العصا لا تنفع، بل لابد للمسلمين أن يقادوا باسم الله إلى حيث  يحب الله، إذ أمة هابطة معرضة كيف تقودها وتوجد فيها حكومة إسلامية؟! أنت  واهم وتتخبط. إذاً: قد عرفنا ذنبنا، وعرفنا حالنا وضعفنا، فهيا بنا إلى  العلاج والخروج من هذا المأزق، وذلك إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب عند الساعة  السادسة يقف دولاب العمل، ولم يبق دكان مفتوح الباب، ولا مصنع فيه صانع  وشغال، ولا مكتب فيه كاتب ولا عامل، وإنما الأمة في القرية أو في الحي  تتوضأ وتلبس أحسن ثيابها، وتأتي بنسائها وأطفالها إلى بيت ربها، فيجلس  النساء وراء الستارة، ويجلس الأبناء كالملائكة بين الرجال والنساء، وذلك  بعد صلاة المغرب مباشرة كما نفعل الآن، ويجلس لهم عالم رباني من الربيين  يعلمهم كتاب الله وحكمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وفي ليلة واحدة  يأخذون آية يترنمون بها حتى يحفظوها رجالاً وأطفالاً ونساء، ثم يشرحها لهم  ويبين مراد الله منها، ويضع أيديهم على المطلوب منها، فإن كان عقيدة عقدوها  فلن تنحل إلى يوم القيامة، وإن كان واجباً عرفوه وصمموا على أن يقوموا به،  وإن كان نهياً عن عمل أو قول عرفوه وعزموا ألا يأتوا ما كره الله وما  حرمه، وإن كان أدباً في الأكل أو في المشي أو في العطاء أو في الأخذ أو في  السلوك عرفوه وتحلوا به على الفور، وهكذا فيأخذون في العلم والعمل والتطبيق  والحفظ يوماً بعد يوم، ولا تمضي والله سنة واحدة إلا وأهل القرية كأنهم  أصحاب رسول الله، فلا كذب ولا رياء ولا خيانة ولا نفاق ولا أي شيء من هذه  القاذورات؛ لأنهم أصبحوا أولياء الله الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون،  والنتيجة والله أنه لا يبقى في القرية من يجوع ويتألم لجوعه، ولا عار يتألم  لعريه، ولا مظلوم مهضوم الحق بين إخوانه، وإنما يصبحون أولياء الله تعالى،  وهذا لن يتحقق بالمدفع ولا بالهيدروجين ولا بالسحر ولا بالاشتراكية ولا  بالمبادئ ولا بالعلمانية، وإنما يتحقق على هداية الله تعالى فقط. معاشر  المستمعين! كم سنة وشيخكم يصرخ: أين العلماء؟ أين العارفون؟ أين الربانيون؟  هل بلغوا حكامنا بهذا؟ هل بينوا لهم الطريق؟ هل جمعوا أممهم؟ والجواب: لا،  وظاهر واقعنا هكذا، إذ ما زلنا ننتظر محناً أخرى لا قدرة ولا طاقة لنا بها  إلا من رحم الله، وكتاب: المسجد وبيت المسلم قد درسناه لمدة سنة كاملة،  وهو نموذج لثلاثمائة وستين آية وحديث، وذلك بمعدل يوم آية ويوم حديث، فلو  أن أهل قرية فقط اجتمعوا عليه سنة وقالوا: تعالوا زورونا لتشاهدوا أنوار  الإيمان والعلم فينا، والله لزرناهم. فهل فعلنا هذا؟ بعضهم يقول: ندرسه بعد  صلاة العصر مع عشرة شيوخ، أما إقبال أمة صادقة بنسائها وأطفالها في وقت  فراغها وانتهاء عملها اليومي من المغرب إلى العشاء، فإن هذا ما وقع، وقد  أخبرنا شخص في غرب الدنيا أنه وقع، لكن لا ندري أصدق أم لم يصدق؟ وقلنا: قد  اقتدينا بالغرب في شتى الأمور، إذ إننا قد عشنا في أوروبا وفي الشرق وفي  الغرب، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف دولاب العمل، ورموا بالآلات،  ولبسوا أحسن ثيابهم، وخرجوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم إلى المراقص ودور السينما  ليروحوا على أنفسهم، فيبقون الساعات الثلاث والأربع والخمس وهم يشاهدون  الباطل ويرقصون للكفر، ونحن قد اقتدينا بهم في شتى الأمور إلا في هذا  الأمر، إذ إننا لم نستطع أن نغلق الدكان أو نغلق المقهى أو نوقف المطعم عند  المغرب! معاشر المؤمنين! هل فيكم من ينكر هذا الكلام؟ إذاً ما الأمر؟ هل  ننتظر فقط بلية من الله تعالى؟ إن الله يقول لأصحاب رسول الله مؤدباً  ومربياً ومعلماً ومعاتباً:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ  رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [آل عمران:146]، من جراحات وقتل، وما ضعفوا أمام أعدائهم، ولا رموا  بالسلاح، ولا طالبوا بالانضمام إلى المشركين، وما استكانوا ولا ذلوا ولا  ضعفوا، بل صبروا فأحبهم الله والله يحب الصابرين، ونحن ما نستطيع أن نصبر  ساعة ونصف في المسجد نتعلم علم الله وهداه! وبالتالي كيف يحبنا الله تعالى؟                                                                                                         
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان قولهم إلا إن قالوا ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا  رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ  أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:147]. وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ  [آل عمران:147]، أي: ما كان قولهم عند  المصيبة والمحنة والبلاء والامتحان والاختبار إلا أن قالوا:  رَبَّنَا  اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ  أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:147].  وهنا يروي لنا الإمام مسلم في صحيحه دعوة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذه  الدعوة التي قد حفظناها وأخذنا ندعو الله تعالى بها، فقد كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم يدعو بهذه الدعوة فيقول: ( رب اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي )، فالرسول يعترف  بأن له خطيئة وجهلاً، ويسأل الله أن يغفر له خطيئته وجهله، والسطحيون من  أمثالنا لا يبالون بهذا، ووالله لو نتأمل ساعة فقط لرأينا أنفسنا غارقين في  الخطايا وليس في خطيئة واحدة، ولو فكرنا لعرفنا جهلنا ولو أخذنا الشهادات  العالية والرفيعة وقال الناس فينا: علماء وعالمون، والله إنا لجاهلون. إذ  لو عرفنا فقط ربنا لأصبحت فرائصنا ترتعد عند ذكره، ولا يخطر ببالنا الخروج  عن طاعته، لكن لأننا جهال ما عرفنا، والرسول يقول: ( رب اغفر لي خطيئتي  وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري ) أي: في حياتي كلها، فهل فارقنا الإسراف عند الأكل  والشرب والنوم والقعود والبناء والسيارة وعند أحوالنا كلها؟ لا يفارقها  الإسراف لو كنا نشعر ونعلم ذلك. وهؤلاء الصلحاء الربانيون من قبل نبينا  قالوا: وإسرافنا في أمرنا، فهل نحن نأكل أو نشرب أو ننام أو نجلس مع الناس  على مقدارٍ أحبه الله تعالى؟ وهل نحن نعمل بمقادير محددة حتى تخلو من  الإسراف؟ من يستطيع أن يقول: نعم؟ فلهذا نفزع إلى الله ونقول: وإسرافنا في  أمرنا.وأخيراً: ( وما أنت أعلم به منا )، أي: وذنباً أنت أعلم به منا، إذ  إن لنا ذنوباً الله أعلم بها منا، ولا يظهر لنا ذلك ولا نعرفه، وهي خطايا  يعلمها الله العليم الحكيم. فهيا نكررها حتى نحفظها:( ربي اغفر لي خطيئتي  وجهلي، وإسرافي في أمري، وما أنت أعلم به مني )، وقد وقف رسول الله بهذا  الدعاء موقفاً للتواضع لم يقفه غيره، فأي تواضع أعظم من هذا؟ يقول: ( ربي  اغفر لي خطيئتي ) وهو المعصوم! ( وجهلي ) وهو الذي يتلقى المعارف من الله  وحياً! ( وإسرافي في أمري )، ما إسراف رسول الله؟ في طعامه؟ في شرابه؟ لا  إسراف بالمرة، ولكن بموقفه وبعبوديته دون الله يخاف الله، ويخاف أن يكون قد  أسرف، ( وما أنت أعلم به مني ).والآن لو يأتيني واحد فيقول: يا شيخ! والله  لا تقوم من مكانك حتى نحفظ هذا الدعاء، فهل أنتم لستم في حاجة إلى هذا  الدعاء؟! أقول: لو أن عبداً من عباد الله عرف وانفتح له باب المعرفة، وسمع  هذا الدعاء وقال: والله لا يبرح الشيخ حتى نحفظ هذا الدعاء، فندعو به الليل  والنهار، إذ إن هذه الدعوة قد صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو بها، فيعترف بخطيئته وجهله وإسرافه  وبأمور أخرى لا يعرفها إلا الله، لكان ذلك خير له في دينه ودنياه. ( ربي  اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي، وإسرافي في أمري، وما أنت أعلم به مني ) ، فهذا  يقوله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم! فأين نحن من ذلك؟ إنها ليست خطيئة  واحدة ولا جهلاً واحداً ولا إسرافاً في باب واحد، وبالتالي فنحن أحق بهذا  الدعاء من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. أيام الشبيبة مع الشبيبة قلنا  لهم: يا شبيبة! الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوماً المغرب بسورة  المرسلات، وصلت وراءه أم عبد الله بن عباس، فقالت: حفظتها لما سمعتها من  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونحن نعطيك مليوناً إذا حفظتها كما هي، بل  قد قرأناها في الألواح وكتبناها وما حفظناها! ولذلك تعجبون عندما يسمع  أحدهم أغنية لفريد الأطرش أو للعاهرة الفلانية، فيحفظها الشاب بنفس اللهجة  والصوت! إنه مظهر من مظاهر الهبوط، ونفسر لهم فنقول: لأن أصحاب رسول الله  كانت هممهم عالية لا يعجزهم شيء، ونحن هابطون لا يقف دوننا شيء في هبوطنا. (  ربي اغفر لي خطيئتي ) فنعترف بأن لنا جهلاً، وللأسف غيرنا لا يعترف بذلك  حتى يسأل الله أن يغفر له جهله! ( وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري وما أنت أعلم به  مني ).                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا وحسن ثواب الآخرة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ  ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:148].  فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ  [آل  عمران:148]، أي: لما دعوا وتضرعوا وثبتوا أعطاهم الله ثواب الدنيا من النصر  والعزة والسيادة والطهر والصفاء والسعادة، وثواب الآخرة ألا وهو الجنة دار  الأبرار دار النعيم المقيم.ثم ختم العتاب بقوله:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:148]، فمن أراد أن يمسي من أحباب الله فليحسن  أولاً في عقيدته، ثم في نياته وأغراضه ونوازع نفسه، فيوجهها التوجيه الذي  يرضى الله به، ويحسن في أعماله ومشيته وتناوله للطعام فضلاً عن صلاته  ووقوفه في ميادين الجهاد، فيؤدي العمل بالإتقان والجودة والإحسان، فلا عبث  ولا لهو لا باطل، وهؤلاء يحبهم الله، وكل هذا يعود إلى أن أعمالهم التي  أحسنوها أنتجت لهم الطاقة وأوجدت لهم النور، فزكت أرواحهم، وطابت نفوسهم،  فأحبهم الله لطهارة أرواحهم، إذ الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً. والله تعالى  أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما درسنا ونسمع، وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله  وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (60) 
الحلقة (201)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (64)


عاتب الله عباده المؤمنين على انهزامهم يوم أحد وانكشافهم عن نبيهم صلى  الله عليه وسلم وسط المعركة، وذكر لهم سبحانه حال أتباع الأنبياء السابقين  من العلماء والصالحين الذين صبروا على القتال مع أنبيائهم وما وهنوا ولا  ضعفوا ولا استكانوا لعدوهم، ثم بين لهم سبحانه ما كان يجب عليهم من التضرع  إلى ربهم وطلب مغفرة ذنوبهم ونصرهم على عدوهم،* *كما فعل من كان قبلهم من  أتباع الأنبياء.                    * *
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، الحمد لله أن أهلنا لذلك وجعلنا من أهله.معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! الآيات الثلاث التي درسناها بالأمس ما استوفينا دراستها من  الكتاب، فهيا نعيد تلاوتها أولاً ثم ندرسها كما هي في الشرح، ثم نذكر  فوائدها أو هداياتها التي رزقنا الله عز وجل، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ  كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا  ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَمَا  كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى  الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *  فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل  عمران:146-148].                                 
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات: [ معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق في الحديث عن أحداث غزوة أحد ]  أي: ما زال سياق القرآن في الحديث عن أحداث غزوة أحد، وقد عايشناها [ فذكر  الله تعالى هنا ما هو في تمام عتابه للمؤمنين في الآيات السابقة، عتابه لهم  عن عدم صبرهم وعن انهزامهم وعن تخليهم عن نبيهم في وسط المعركة وحده حتى  ناداهم: إليّ عباد الله، إليّ عباد الله، فثاب إليه رجال ] أي: فرجع إليه  رجال بعد فرارهم وتشتت جمعهم.  [ فقال تعالى مخبراً بما يكون عظة للمؤمنين  وعبرة لهم:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ  [آل عمران:146]، أي: وكم من نبي من  الأنبياء السابقين قاتل معه جمهور كثيرة من العلماء والأتقياء والصالحين،   فَمَا وَهَنُوا [آل عمران:146]، أي: ما ضعفوا ولا ذلوا لعدوهم، ولا خضعوا  له كما همَّ بعضكم أن يفعل أيها المؤمنون، فصبروا على القتال مع أنبيائهم  متحملين آلام القتل والجرح، فأحبهم ربهم تعالى لذلك لأنه يحب الصابرين ]  أي: صبروا فأحبهم الله تعالى؛ لأنه تعالى يحب الصابرين.  [ هذا ما تضمنته  الآية الأولى، ونصها:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ  رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ [آل  عمران:146]. وأما الآية الثانية فأخبر تعالى فيها عن موقف أولئك الربانيين  وحالهم أثناء الجهاد في سبيله تعالى، فقال:  وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ [آل  عمران:147] ] أي: الذي قالوه، قال: [  إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا  اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ  أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:147] ]  وهذا الذي كان يجب على أصحاب رسول الله أن يقولوه كما قاله أصحاب الأنبياء  من قبل، ولكنهم فتنوا، فهو يعلمنا كيف نقول إذا وقعنا فيما وقع فيه  إخواننا مرة أخرى.  [ ولازم هذا كأنه تعالى يقول للمؤمنين: لمَ لا تكونوا  أنتم مثلهم وتقولوا قولتهم الحسنة الكريمة، وهي الضراعة لله بدعائه  واستغفاره لذنوبهم الصغيرة والكبيرة، والتي كثيراً ما تكون سبباً للهزائم  وللانتكاسات كما حصل لكم أيها المؤمنون، فلم يكن لأولئك الربانيين من قول  سوى قولهم:  رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي  أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْكَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:147]، فسألوا الله تعالى مغفرة ذنوبهم، وتثبيت  أقدامهم في أرض المعركة حتى لا يتزلزلوا فينهزموا، والنصر على القوم  الكافرين أعداء الله وأعدائهم، فاستجاب لهم ربهم فأعطاهم ما سألوه، وهو  ثواب الدنيا بالنصر والتمكين، وحسن ثواب الآخرة وهي رضوانه الذي أحله عليهم  وهم في الجنة دار المتقين والأبرار، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأخيرة:   فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [آل عمران:148] ].                                                                      
** الإحسان ثلث الدين الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *
                                والإحسان ثلث الدين الإسلامي، إذ الدين الإسلامي بعقائده  وعباداته وقضائه وأحكامه وشرائعه وآدابه وأخلاقه ثلاثة أجزاء: الجزء الأول:  الإيمان، والثاني: الإسلام، والثالث: الإحسان، ففي حديث جبريل عليه السلام  عندما سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حلقة العلم عن الإسلام والإيمان  والإحسان فقال: أخبرني عن الإسلام؟ أخبرني عن الإيمان؟ أخبرني عن الإحسان؟  فجعل الإحسان ثلث هذا الدين، وشيء آخر نعلمه وهو أن الإيمان والإسلام إذا  فقدا الإحسان فليس لهما قيمة. ويدلك بوضوح على ذلك أنه إذا توضأ أحدنا ولم  يحسن وضوءه فإن وضوءه باطل وصلاته باطلة، أو صلى ولم يحسن صلاته فيقول له  الفقيه: صلاتك باطلة، أو حج أو اعتمر ولم يحسن أداء حجه أو عمرته فيقول له  الفقيه: حجك باطل وعمرتك باطلة، إذاً ما الإحسان؟ العجيب أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أجاب إجابة لا يرقى إليها سواه، إذ قال له جبريل: ( أخبرني عن  الإحسان؟ فقال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه  يراك، قال: صدقت )، إذاً فالإحسان أن تعبد الله، فالمتوضئ يعبد الله  بالوضوء، والمصلي يعبد الله بالصلاة، والصائم يعبد الله بالصيام، والمتصدق  يعبد الله بالصدقة، وتالي القرآن يعبد الله بتلاوته، وبالتالي فكل هذه  العبادات لا يستطيع المرء أن يحسن أداءها إلا إذا كان يراقب الله تعالى  عندها، فإذا راقب الله تعالى عند وضوئه وكأنه بين يدي الله، أو صلى وكأنه  أمام الله، أو جاهد أو رابط في سبيل الله، أو قال قولاً، أو فعل فعلاً، وهو  كأنه بين يدي الله، فإن مثل هذا لا يخطئ ولا ينقص من العبادة ولا يزيد  فيها، وبذلك يكون قد أحسن أداءها؛ فإذا أحسن أداءها أنتجت له النور  المطلوب، أي: الحسنات المطهرة للنفس والمزكية لها، فإن عجز على أن يكون في  صلاته أو في عبادته كأنه ينظر إلى الله وهو بين يديه، فعلى الأقل ينتقل إلى  المرتبة الثانية وهي أن يؤدي العبادة وهو يعلم أن الله ينظر إليه.إذاً:  هما درجتان: دنيا، وعليا، فالعليا: أن تعبد الله بما تعبده به وكأنك تراه،  وفي هذه الحال لا يمكن أن يسيء عبادته أبداً، فإن عجز عن هذه المرتبة  العليا ينزل إلى الدنيا وهي: أن يعلم أن الله ينظر إليه وهو يتوضأ أو يصلي  أو يزكي أو يصوم أو يحج، فإذا كان عبد الله أو أمته بهذه الحال والله سيحسن  عبادته، وسيتقنها ويجودها، حتى تثمر له ثمرتها، وذلكم هو النور الذي يطهر  النفس ويزكيها.إذاً: إذا لم يحسن العبد في إيمانه ما أفاده، وإذا لم يحسن  في إسلامه ما ينتفع به، ولهذا الإحسان هو الجزء الثالث من أجزاء الدين  الإسلامي، والجزءان قبله مفتقران إليه، فلا ينفعان إذا لم يكن معهما إحسان،  وفوق ذلك:  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [آل عمران:148]، وقد عرفنا  من قبل لم يحب الله المحسنين؟ لا تفهمن من الإحسان ذاك الذي يوزع الريالات،  أو آصع التمر أو الدقيق، إن ذاك محسن عند العامة، أما المحسن الذي يحبه  الله فذاك الذي يحسن في عبادة الله، ويؤديها أداء سليماً صحيحاً موافقاً  لما شرع وبين، وبذلك ينتج له النور، فتطهر نفسه وتزكو والله يحب الطاهرين،  وهذا هو السر في محبة الله تعالى للمحسنين، إذ إن هو الإحسان تجويد العبادة  وإتقانها، وأداؤها على الوجه المطلوب حتى تنتج زكاة النفس وطهارتها، فمن  زكت نفسه وطابت وطهرت والله ليحبه الله، وهو المحبوب لله.أما أصحاب الأرواح  الخبيثة والأنفس المنتنة العفنة فهؤلاء قد حكم تعالى بخسرانهم، ولن يرضى  أبداً أن يجاوروه أو ينزلوا بجنات النعيم في جواره، قال تعالى حاكماً في  ذلك:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، فهذا حكم الله تعالى ولا معقب بعده، إذ نفى تعالى إذا حكم أن  يعقب على حكمه أحد، قال تعالى من سورة الرعد من خاتمتها:  وَاللَّهُ  يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41].                                                                      
** طاعة الله ورسوله ضمان لمرافقة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين في الجنة                                                                                                   * *
                                ولهذا على من يرغب في جوار الله ومواكبة المواكب الأربعة،  فليطع الله والرسول فقط، قال تعالى في سورة النساء:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]، يعني: محمداً،  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:69]،  أي: المطيعين،  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ   [النساء:69]، فمن أراد أن يكون مع هذه المواكب النورانية فليطع الله  والرسول فقط، ولم يقل: يخرج من ماله كله، ولا أن يطلق امرأته، ولذلك قال:  (ومن)، و(من) هي من ألفاظ العموم، فيدخل فيه الذكر والأنثى، والأبيض  والأسود، والفقير والغني، في الأولين والآخرين، بل قل ما شئت،  وَمَنْ  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:69]، أي: المطيعين، مع  من؟  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   بماذا أنعم عليهم؟  برضوانه وبحبه وبجواره،  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ ، وهذا هو الموكب الأول،   وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  ، الموكب الثاني،  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ ، الموكب الثالث،   وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69]، الموكب الرابع.وبالتالي فيمكننا أن نكون من  المواكب الثلاثة الأخيرة، فلنفرح ولنستبشر، فأولاً: في إمكاننا أن نكون من  الصديقين، وأنا أرجو -ورجائي كبير- أنني منهم، ولا تقولوا: الشيخ يمدح  نفسه، لا، أنا أشجعكم فقط، فإن قيل كيف ذلك؟ أقول: ذلك سهل، كونك طول حياتك  لم تكذب كذبة واحدة، أرجو أن تكون من الصديقين، فإن قلت: أنا إلى الآن قد  كذبت أكثر من ألف كذبة! فكيف الخلاص من ذلك؟ أقول لك: من الآن ابدأ حياتك  بالصدق، اختم حياتك بالصدق تسجل في الصديقين؛ إذ قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يعلم ويربي: ( عليكم بالصدق )، أي: الزموه، ثم قال: ( فإن الصدق  يهدي إلى البر، والبر يهدي إلى الجنة )، إي والله، ( ولا يزال الرجل يصدق  ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً )، فأي مانع من أن نصبح صديقين؟ هل  يستطيع أحد أن يقول: يا شيخ! لقد استفدنا من الكذب؟! إنه لا فائدة أبداً من  الكذب، وإنما هو خزي وذل وعار وفتنة في النفس.إذاً: هيا نستجب لأمر رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ قال: ( عليكم بالصدق )، أي: الزموا الصدق يا  عباد الله، لمَ يا رسول الله؟ قال: ( فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر )، أي: يقود  إلى البر، ( وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال المرء )، رجلاً كان أو  امرأة، ( يصدق ويتحرى الصدق ) أي: يطلب الصدق ويتحراه في كل أعماله وأقواله  وأحاديثه، بل ونياته ظاهراً وباطناً، ( حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً ) أي:  يُعلن أن فلاناً ابن فلان قد تحرى الصدق عشرين عاماً أو ثلاث سنوات أو كذا  من السنين، وقد سُجِّل اسمه في ديوان الصديقين، وأصبح من جماعة أبي بكر  الصديق.وكما قلت لكم: إذا فات من العمر كذا سنة، وما انتبهنا أو ما وجدنا  من يعلمنا ذلك، فمن الليلة لا نكذب أبداً، لا مع المرأة ولا مع الولد، لا  مع الظالم ولا مع الحليم، وإنما نتحرى الصدق في كل أحوالنا. ثانياً: في  إمكاننا أيضاً أن نكون مع الشهداء، وليس معنى ذلك أن نمشي إلى البوسنة  والهرسك أو إلى غيرها من البلدان التي احتلها العدو؛ لأن شيخنا ما قال: هذا  جهاد، إذ أين الإمام الذي نجاهد تحت رايته؟ لقد عجزنا عن بيعة إمام فكيف  نستطيع أن نقاتل وننتصر؟! إن كل قتال في الإسلام لم يكن تحت راية لا إله  إلا الله محمد رسول الله ببيعة إمام صالح، نصبح معه إذا قال: قولوا: الله  أكبر، قلناها لا خلاف بيننا، لا يُعتبر جهاداً وأهله ما هم بالشهداء، وهذا  الكلام إذا سمعه المتحمسون -الذين يقولون: الحكام كفار فلنخرج عليهم-  ينكرون ذلك أشد الإنكار، وهم في الحقيقة ينتحرون كالمساكين، ودماؤهم تسيل  في الشرق والغرب، بل وما ظهروا في بلد إلا أطفئوا نور الله فيه والعياذ  بالله؛ لأنهم ما ذاقوا طعم لا إله إلا الله ولا عرفوا معناها.وهذا مثال  محسوس على ذلك: جهادنا في الأفغان، عشر سنوات والشيخ على هذا الكرسي يدعوكم  إلى أنه يجب ألا يراك الله يا عبد الله في غير هذا الجهاد، إما بنفسك إن  قدرت، أو بمالك إن كان لك مال، أو بدعوة إخوانك ليجاهدوا، أو بدعائك  للمجاهدين، ومع هذا نقول: إنه جهاد وفيه دخن، فيغضب الذين لا بصيرة ولا نور  لهم، ويقولون: كيف يقول: إن فيه دخناً؟! والجواب: لأنهم ما اجتمعوا تحت  راية واحدة، ما استطاعوا أن يبايعوا واحداً منهم، إذ إن كلاً منهم يريد  الرياسة، فتقاتلنا ونحن أحزاب وجماعات، فهل تتخلف سنة الله من أجل بكائنا  أو بكاء نسائنا أو صدقاتهم؟كما قد ذكرت لكم أنه يأتيني كيساً من اليمن كله  فضة لصالح الجهاد الأفغاني، وأم أولادي رحمة الله عليها تخلع ذهبها مرتين  وتتصدق به على الجهاد في الأفغان، فنشتريه منها ونرده لها، بل شاركت أمة  الإسلام كلها وخاصة هذه الديار في ذلك الجهاد، فهل ارتفعت راية لا إله إلا  الله؟! وهل أقيم شرع الله؟! وهل تلاقى أولياء الله وتحابوا وتعانقوا؟! لا،  إذاً ما هو السر؟ أو ليس عندنا بصيرة؟ بالله الذي لا إله غيره، إن سر هذا  الانكسار والهبوط هو أنهم ما قاتلوا تحت راية واحدة يحملها إمام رباني  بايعوه في الشرق والغرب، إذ كل قتال من هذا النوع مآله الخسران، ولله سنناً  لن تتخلف ولن تتبدل أبداً، فإخواننا في البوسنة والهرسك يقتلون ويذبحون  ويشردون من ديارهم، ولو كنا مؤمنين لاجتمع حكامنا في الروضة بعد صلاة  الجمعة وبايعوا إماماً للمسلمين، وتحولت تلك الدويلات الإسلامية إلى ولايات  ربانية، فيطبق فيها شرع الله كاملاً، وحينئذٍ إذا قال الإمام: الله أكبر،  حيِّ على الجهاد، انقادت الأمة لذلك، فإذا غزونا وفتحنا فإنها تُرفع راية  لا إله إلا الله، ويُعبد الله عز وجل.أما قتال من أجل الوطنية والتراب  والطين فلا ينفع أبداً، وفي أيام الاستعمار -وإن كنتم تغضبون- كان الإسلام  في مستعمرات فرنسا وبريطانيا أحسن مليون مرة منه اليوم، ولذا يا أبنائي  أنتم أحداث ما عرفتم هذا، ووالله لأيام الاستعمار كان الإسلام فيها أرفع  منه اليوم، بل وأظهر وأكثر، والسر والعلة في ذلك: أننا ما قاتلنا باسم  الله، ومن أجل إقامة دين الله، وإنما قاتلنا لتحرير البلاد، لتحرير الوطن،  فلما تحرر أعرضنا عن الله، وما استطاع إقليم واحد من المتحررين -من باكستان  إلى المغرب- أن يقيموا الصلاة فقط، بمعنى: أن يلزموا المسلمين بإقام  الصلاة، إذ إنها أول فريضة فرضت في الإسلام، فإذا أُهملت ولم يلتفت إليها  فمستحيل أن يوجد طهر وصفاء، بل لا بد من الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد. كذلك  إخواننا في فلسطين، كم نتحسر ونتألم عليهم، إذ لو ألهمهم الله فبايعوا  إماماً منهم منذ خمسة وأربعين سنة، والتفوا حول رايته وعبدوا الله، وأعطوا  قلوبهم لله، وتجمعوا في مكان ما، وخاضوا المعركة باسم الله، والله الذي لا  إله غيره لنصرهم الله، ولأقاموا دولة الإسلام في فلسطين، ولنشروا ظلها في  باقي البلاد العربية التي لا تطبق شرع الله، ولن يتخلف وعد الله، أما بدون  هذه النية وهذا القصد وهذه المعرفة فلا ينصرنا الله أبداً.ولو أن العرب  انتصروا على اليهود في تلك الحروب التي شنوها لهبط الإسلام إلى أسفل الأرض،  ولا ما بقي من يجرؤ أن يقول: الإسلام والمسلمون، لكن رحمة الله وولايته  لأوليائه ما نصرنا ونحن فسقة فجرة، ظلمة بعيدين عن رحمة الله، إذ لو نصر  الله العروبة عندما كانت تصول وتجول، لأصبح لا مجال لأن يقال: باسم الله،  والجهاد من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله؛ لأنهم انتصروا بقوتهم، فقد كانوا يقولون:  قوتنا الضاربة، ويتبجحون في كل مكان، لكن من لطف الله، ومن تدبير العزيز  الحكيم أنه أذلهم لحفنة من اليهود، وذلك لتتجلى حكمة الله عز وجل، ويفتح  باب التوبة، ولكن ما تابوا وما عرفوا، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.وقد قلتها  أمس: يا عباد الله! إننا تحت النظارة، إن ربنا لبالمرصاد، فإما أن نستقيم  كما أراد الله لنا ذلك على منهج الحق فنعبد الله عز وجل بمحابه فعلاً  وبمكارهه تركاً، وإما أننا فقط ننتظر ساعة ينزل فيها البلاء علينا جميعاً،  أحب من أحب، وكره من كره، والصالحون ينزل بهم ما ينزل بإخوانهم من العذاب  والبلاء، لكن لا يحرمهم الله أجر إيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم، فيرفع الله  درجاتهم يوم القيامة.ومن قال: كيف تقول هذا يا شيخ مع وجود هذه الصحوة  فينا؟ قلنا: أيام تسلطت علينا فرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وهولدنا وبريطانيا،  لم يكن المسلمون أسوأ حالاً من مثل هذه، فلم يكن فيهم فسق وفجور بهذه  الطريقة، والتكالب على الدنيا وأوساخها، بل كان فيهم حياء وشهامة وكرامة  وإيمان، مع ما فيهم من الضلال والجهل والفساد، فسلط الله عليهم الأعداء  ليؤدبهم، والآن أوضاع المسلمين مع ما آتاهم الله من هذه الاتصالات وهذه  الخيرات وهذا العلم الحديث، المفروض أن يتبدلوا في أربعة وعشرين ساعة،  فيصبحون كلهم أولياء الله، وكلمتهم واحدة، وعند ذلك اتحدت البلاد والأصوات،  وما أصبحت انقسامات ولا تباعدات.فهم تحت النظارة، وقد سئل أحدهم: أين ربك؟  فقال: بالمرصاد، فهو يمهل ولا يهمل، قالها أبو القاسم على منبره كما  سمعتموها البارحة: ( إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته )، وقرأ:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ  أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ  [هود:102]، فهيا عجلوا بالتوبة، وخفوا من الذنوب  والآثام.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً:  الترغيب في الائتساء بالصالحين ] وقد رغبنا الله في هذه الآيات بأن نتأسى  ونقتدي بالصالحين، ونحاول أن نكون مثلهم [ الترغيب في الائتساء بالصالحين،  في إيمانهم وجهادهم وصبرهم وحسن أقوالهم ] أيضاً، وأُخِذت هذه الهداية من  قول الله تعالى:  وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ  كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا  ضَعُفُوا وَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ   *  وَمَا  كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى  الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:146-147]، وكأن الله قال: كونوا كهؤلاء  الربانيين أيها المسلمون! فقد كانوا هكذا مع أنبيائهم، فلمَ لا تتأسوا  وتقتدوا بهم؟!ونحن قد جعل الله لنا رسولنا أسوتنا فقال:  لَقَدْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ [الأحزاب:21]، فيجب أن نتأسى  برسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام، فإذا جعنا فلا نسرق ولا نكذب ولا نخون،  وإنما نربط الحجارة على بطوننا ونشدها بإزار كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وإذا سببنا أو شتمنا أو عيّرنا أو هزئ بنا أو سخر منا، فلنصبر  كما صبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإذا قاتلونا نقاتل، وإن جرحنا وإن  قتلنا نصبر كما صبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ إن الدماء -في إحدى  المعارك- كانت تسيل من وجهه وهو يقول: ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون  ).كما نتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصدق، إذ والله ما كذب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قط، وأيضاً نتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الشورى، فقد استشار رجاله وأخذ برأي الأكثرية في غزوة أحد، ثم إنهم  خافوا وارتعدت فرائصهم، وقالوا: حملنا الرسول على هذا، فقال تلك المقولة  المشهورة: ( ما كان لنبي أن يضع لأمته عن رأسه حتى يحكم الله بينه وبين  عدوه ).كذلك نتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى في النوم، كيف كان  ينام؟ هل ينام وعاهرة تغني عند رأسه؟! كيف كان يأكل؟ كيف كان يشرب؟ ولذا  يجب أن يكون صورة حية أمام أعيننا نتأسى بها ونقتدي، ومن لم يعرف يسأل: يا  شيخ! كيف كان ينام الرسول؟ يا شيخ! كيف كان يتوضأ الرسول؟ كيف كان يتناول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم طعامه؟ بم يبدأ؟ كيف ينهي طعامه؟ إذا أراد أن  يركب على دابته كيف كان يركب؟ قال: [ ثانياً: فضيلة الصبر والإحسان، وذلك  لحب الله تعالى الصابرين والمحسنين ] والصبر: حبس النفس وهي كارهة -وقد  يأكلها العويل والصياح- على طاعة الله، ولا يسمح لها أبداً أن تفرط في ذلك،  فيبعدها كل البعد عن المعاصي والذنوب والآثام، فإذا أصابها الله بمرض أو  بعذاب فإنها تلجأ إلى الله تعالى، ولا يسمع منها إلا: إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون، وهذا قضاء الله وحكمه، والحمد الله على كل حال، ولا تتململ أو  تتضجر أو تسخط، وهذه مواطن الصبر الثلاثة، أي: حبسها على الطاعة حتى لا  تفارقها، وحبسها بعيدة عن المعاصي حتى لا ترتكبها، وحبسها على قضاء الله  وقدره، فإذا سئلت وأنت مريض: كيف حالك؟ فقل: الحمد لله، ولا تتضجر ولا تسخط  ولا تتململ، وكذلك إن كنت جائعاً.وقد ذكرت لكم قصة لأحد الإخوان، إذ إنه  كان يقول: أنا أعرف متى يكون عبد الرحمن مختار لم يتغد أو لم يتعش، فقالوا  له: كيف ذلك؟ قال: نسأله: كيف حالك؟ فيجيب: إني في خير، إني في نعمة، الحمد  لله، وهو والله ما تغدى ولا تعشى! ويُعرف إذا كان مبتلى أو مصاباً والألم  في نفسه، إذ إنه يفزع إلى الله تعالى فيقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، هذا  إفضال الله وإحسانه إلينا، إننا في خير، إننا في نعمة! وهذا هو شأن  الصابرين، ولا يقول: نحن لم نأكل، نحن في بلاء، نحن في شقاء! وأعطيكم صورة  من الواقع: جماعتنا في المملكة إذا درس أحدهم وتخرج من الجامعة وما وجد  وظيفة، فإنه يأخذ في سب وشتم وبغض الحكومة؛ لأنه لم يجد عملاً، وآخر ما قبل  ولده في الجامعة أو في المدرسة، فبدل أن يقول: قضاء الله وقدره، يأخذ في  السبب والشتم والبغض لهذه الجامعة أو المدرسة! فكون ما نجحت تجارتك أو ما  أفلحت في تعلمك تأخذ في السب والشتم والصياح والضجيج، فهل هذا هو الإيمان  والصبر؟! إذا كنت في المعركة والدماء تسيل هل تكون كالربانيين؟ والله ما  تكون مثلهم، الذين قالوا:  رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى  الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:147].والحقيقة هي أننا ما ربينا في حجور  الصالحين، وأحلف لكم بالله، الذي ما يتربى منذ طفولته في حجر صالح وصالحة  لا ينمو على الطهر والصفاء، وإنما يكبر ويتعلم وهو هائج، وأدنى شيء أن  ينكشف كل عواره.فهيا نربي أولادنا على الكتاب والسنة، ولا نتركهم للتلفاز  واللعب واللهو فيشبون على الانحراف والبعد عن الله تعالى.[ ثالثاً: فضيلة  الاشتغال بالذكر والدعاء عند المصائب والشدائد بدل التأوهات وإبداء  التحسرات والتمنيات، وشرٌ من ذلك: التسخط والتضجر والبكاء والعويل ] فعندما  ترى أخاك يكثر من ذكر الله ويدعو فاعرف أنه مصاب، إذ إن الذكر والدعاء  يكون عند المصائب والشدائد، وذلك بدل: آه! ما هذا؟ كيف هذه الحياة؟ ماذا  نصنع؟ هذه البلاد كذا! هذه الأمة كذا! فهل هذا يليق بالمؤمن؟ بمن عرف الله  ولقاءه؟ لا لوم؛ لأننا ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، إذ الذين تربوا في حجور  الصالحين إذا مرضوا أو جاعوا أو تعبوا، لا يفزعون إلا إلى الله، فلا تصدر  منهم كلمة سوء، ولا نظرة باطلة، ولا حركة غير معقولة ولا غير مقبولة.[  رابعاً: كرم الله تعالى المتجلي الظاهر في استجابة دعاء عباده الصالحين  الصابرين المحسنين ]، قال تعالى:  فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  [آل عمران:148]، أي: تثبيت أقدامهم ونصرهم على أعدائهم، وهذا في الدنيا،  وأما في الدار الآخرة فلا تسأل، إذ إنها جنات النعيم، قال تعالى:   فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ  وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [آل عمران:148].معاشر المؤمنين! استفدنا  من دعاء الربانيين:  رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي  أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْكَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:147]، بحديث مسلم: ( اللهم اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي  وإسرافي في أمري، وما أنت أعلم به مني )، فعندما نتأمل هذه الدعوة نجد أنها  أحاطت بكل الذنوب فلم تترك شيئاً.فـ(اللهم) معناها: يا الله، وحذفت ياء  النداء لأن الله قريب، قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ  [الحديد:4]، وقال:  وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ  [ق:16]، وحذفت ياء النداء وعوض عنها بالميم العظيمة، فبدل أن تقول: يا  الله، قل: اللهم، وهذا خاص بالله عز وجل، ولا يعرف إلا مع الله عز  وجل.ولفظ: (الخطيئة) في الحديث تشمل كل معصية وكل زلة تزلها أقدامنا،  وقوله: (وجهلي)، لو قرأت سبعين سنة فإياك أن تفهم أنك قد علمت، فهذا موسى  الكليم عليه الصلاة والسلام يخطب في جمع من بني إسرائيل، فانبهر الناس  واندهشوا، فقام شاب من شبيبتهم فقال: هل يوجد من هو أعلم منك يا موسى؟  فقال: لا، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه: بلى، إن عبداً لنا يقال له: الخضر هو  أعلم منك، فما كان من موسى الرسول النبي الكريم إلا أن أصبح تلميذاً، وترك  الولاية والحكم والدولة وأخذ يتعلم -واقرءوا سورة الكهف- فقال لربه: يا رب!  دلني عليه حتى أتعلم منه، فقال الله له: خذ طعامك وشرابك، وخذ تلميذك أو  مولاك يوشع بن نون واطلبوه في المكان الفلاني، فمشوا ثم وجدوه، فقال له  موسى:  هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا  [الكهف:66]، وما قال: أنا موسى، أنا ملك ورسول بني إسرائيل فعلمني! لا،  وإنما قال له: من فضلك، هل تسمح لي أن أتعلم منك؟  قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ  تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا [الكهف:67]، قال: وكيف لا أصبر وأنا أريد أن  أتعلم؟! فمشى معه ليالي وأياماً، وفي أثنائها ركبوا البحار وانتقلوا إلى  بلاد أخرى طلباً للعلم. ورسولنا أيضاً عوتب مرة ثانية، وذلك لما سألوه عن  شيء فقال: غداً أجيبكم، ولم يقل: إن شاء الله، فعاتبه الله بانقطاع الوحي  نصف شهر أو خمسة عشر يوماً، ثم نزل قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ  إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا  *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ   [الكهف:23-24]، أي: إلا أن تقول: إن شاء الله، فما تركها حتى مات صلى الله  عليه وسلم، إذ كل شيء في المستقبل لا بد أن تقول: إن شاء الله، والعوام  عندنا قد أخذوا بهذا حتى في الماضي، فيقال لأحدهم: هل تغديت أم لا؟ فيقول:  إن شاء الله، هل صليتم المغرب؟ فيقول: إن شاء الله، فكيف تقول: إن شاء الله  وقد صليناها؟! لكن هو أحسن من طلبة العلم ومن العلماء الذين لا يقولون: إن  شاء الله، إذ إنه يقول: إن شاء الله دائماً في المستقبل وفي الماضي، والذي  يدعي العلم ما يقول: إن شاء الله. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (61) 
الحلقة (202)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (65)


حذر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين من طاعة الذين كفروا؛ لأن مآل طاعتهم الردة  عن دين الله، وتنكب طريق الحق، وفي ذلك الخسران المبين في الدنيا والآخرة،  وإنما الواجب مجاهدتهم وقتالهم، وقد وعد الله عباده المؤمنين حينذاك  بنصرهم على عدوهم، وإلقاء الرعب في قلوب الكافرين، لإعراضهم عن الله،  وكفرهم به، ومحاربتهم لأوليائه.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا يردوكم على أعقابكم فتنقلبوا خاسرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا  ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس  إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا بنا نتلوا هذه الآيات عدة مرات ثم نتدارسها؛  رجاء أن نعلم ما أراده الله منا أن نعلمه، وأن نعمل بما أراده الله منا أن  نعمله؛ لنظفر إن شاء الله بجائزة العلم والعمل، وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا  خَاسِرِينَ   *  بَلِ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ   *   سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا  بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ  وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:149-151].                               
 الحكمة من مناداة الله لعباده المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا  النداء الإلهي الكريم موجه إلى المؤمنين؛ إذ قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:149]، أي: يا من آمنتم بالله رباً وإلهاً،  وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً، وقد علم الأبناء والإخوان أن الله  ينادي المؤمنين لأنهم أحياء يسمعون ويعون، يفهمون ويفقهون، أما الأموات فلا  يناديهم؛ لأن الله حكيم، والحكيم لا ينادي ميتاً، وإنما الذي يُنادى حي  يسمع النداء ويجيب الدعاء.كما قد علمتم -زادكم الله علماً- أن الله تعالى  نادى المؤمنين في كتابه القرآن الكريم تسعين نداءً، فيناديهم ليأمرهم بما  فيه سعادتهم وكمالهم إن هم عملوا به، أو يناديهم لينهاهم عما فيه شقاؤهم  وخسرانهم إن هم لم يستجيبوا، أو يناديهم ليبشرهم فتنشرح صدورهم وتطمئن  قلوبهم وينطلقون في ميادين الخير والعمل، أو يناديهم ليحذرهم من عواقب  الانحراف والخلاف والخروج عن منهج الحق؛ حتى لا يخسروا وينهزموا، أو  يناديهم ليعلمهم ما ينفعهم أو ما به كمالهم وسعادتهم.فهذه خمس رحمات ربانية  أوصاها لعباده المؤمنين، فلا يناديهم إلا لواحد من هذه الخمسة؛ لأنه  وليهم، والولي لا يهمل أولياءه أبداً.                                                                      
 نهي الله للمؤمنين عن طاعة الكافرين                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ  فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:149]، فهو ينهاهم عن طاعة الكافرين  حتى لا يخسروا دنياهم وأخراهم، وذلك لأنه وليهم ومولاهم.معشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! ما زال السياق في معركة أحد، وفي التأنيب والعتاب والتأديب  والتوجيه لأولئك المؤمنين الربانيين، حيث أصابتهم مصيبة، فها هو تعالى يقول  لهم:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:149]، وهم المنافقون  الذين كانوا معهم، والكافرون الذين كانوا مع ابن أبي ابن سلول وأبا سفيان  في المعركة؛ لأنهم قالوا: هيا بنا نعود إلى دين آبائنا وأجدادنا، وننتهي من  هذه الإحن والمحن! وقالوا: من يذهب إلى ابن أبي فيتوسط لنا عند أبي سفيان  ونعود إلى ما كان عليه آباؤنا وأجدادنا.المهم اقتراحات قدمت لهم وسمعت،  فأنقذ الله أولياءه على الفور، وأنزل قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى  أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:149]، أي: ترجعون إلى  الجاهلية الأولى، وتتجرعون غصصها، وتذوقون خسرانها في الدنيا والآخرة.إذاً:  حذرهم ونهاهم أن يسمعوا أقوال المبطلين من الكافرين، ولنعلم يقيناً أن هذا  التوجيه الإلهي، وهذا الإرشاد الرباني، وهذا التعليم الرحماني، ليس خاصاً  بوقعة أحد وبأصحابها، وإنما هذا التوجيه إلى أن تطلع الشمس من مغربها، إلى  أن يغلق باب التوبة ويستقر الوضع، فالمؤمن مؤمن والكافر كافر، والسعيد  سعيد، والشقي شقي، فعلى الأفراد والجماعات والحكومات والمسئولين من  المسلمين ألا يطيعوا الكافرين، سواء كانوا يهوداً أو نصارى أو بوذيين أو  علمانيين أو شيوعيين أو مجوسيين، إذ إن طاعتهم تتنافى مع طاعة  الرحمن.وأزيدكم بياناً: والله إن الأعداء ما يريدون سعادتنا ولا عزنا ولا  كمالنا ولا غنانا ولا علونا أبداً؛ لأن خالق قلوبهم وطبائعهم قد أخبرنا  بهذا، وإن شئت فاخل بواحد منهم وقل له: اصدقني القول، هل تريدون للمسلمين  أن تعلو رايتهم، وترتفع كلمتهم وسلطانهم، وأن ينتصروا في دينهم ودنياهم؟  يقول لك: والله ما نريد ذلك أبداً؛ لحسدهم وبغيهم، فهم يعرفون أن الإسلام  مفتاح دار السعادة، والذي منعهم من أن يدخلوا فيه وينعموا برحمة الله فيه  أنهم يريدون أن يحافظوا على مراكزهم ومناصبهم وسيادتهم وما إلى ذلك، فهذا  هرقل يعلنها فيقول: لو علمت أنني أخلص إلى محمد لغسلت ما تحت قدميه؛ لأنه  عرف أنه النبي المنتظر، وأن هؤلاء هم المؤمنون أهل الجنة، وما منعه أن ينزل  من على سرير ملكه إلا حبه للملك والسلطان.إذاً: إياك أن تطلب النصح أو  الإرشاد من كافر، سواء كان ابن عمك أو أباك أو أخاك، أبيضاً أو أسود؛ لأن  الكافر ميت، فكيف تسترشد بميت؟! ثم إن الكافر ضد المؤمن ضداً كاملاً، فكيف  ينصح لك وتقبل نصيحته، وقد تقدم نداء آخر وهو:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ  خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ  [آل عمران:118]، أي: أحبوا ما يشقيكم  ويرديكم،  قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي  صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْقِلُونَ  [آل عمران:118].يؤتى بنصراني من الحيرة ليكون كاتباً لـعمر  فيرفضه، والكفار اليوم هم الذين يوجهون ويرشدون ويبينون الطريق خمسين سنة!  فهل عز المسلمون وسادوا؟! وهل استغنوا وارتفعوا؟! وهل نفعت استشاراتهم  وتوجيهاتهم وإرشاداتهم؟! والجواب: لا، إذ إن العالم الإسلامي الآن يعيش في  ذلة ومسكنة وضعف أيضاً، والحفنة من اليهود تسود العالم الإسلامي وتتسلط،  سواء علناً أو سراً.وعلى كل حال نحن لسنا مع اليهود ولا مع النصارى في  ديارنا الطاهرة، لكن إخواننا الموجودون في مصر والشام وأوروبا والبلاد التي  فيها كفار ننصح لهم ألا يستشيروا كافراً، بل لهم أن يستشيروا زوجاتهم أو  إخوانهم من المؤمنين، أما أن تستشير الكافرين فلن ينصحوا لك أبداً، ولن  يوجهوك إلا إلى ما فيه الشقاوة والتعاسة لك، فاستغن بالله تعالى، ومن  استغنى بالله أغناه الله، ثم هل انعدم الصلحاء والربانيون بيننا؟ والجواب:  لا، إذ يوجد بيننا ربانيون وعلماء وصلحاء وأتقياء ذووا بصيرة وعلم ومعرفة،  فإذا احتجنا إلى الاستشارة فهم الذين يُستشارون، وإذا وجهونا فهم الذين  نطيعهم ونقبل توجيهاتهم، أما الكافر الذي يكرهني ويكره حتى وجودي في هذه  الحياة فكيف نستشيره؟!إذاً: هذه رحمة الله وقد نصحنا،  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:149]،  وهذا أعظم من النهي: لا تطيعوا، والسبب أنه قد بين لنا الحقيقة كما هي  فقال:  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:149]، أي: جحدوا  ألوهية الله عز وجل ولقائه ورسالة نبيه، وما أنزل من الشرع والأحكام على  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلهذا قلت: يهود ونصارى وبوذيين ومجوس، كلهم  جنس واحد كافر.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (يردوكم على أعقابكم فتنقلبوا خاسرين)                                                                                                    
                                 يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا  خَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:149]، أي: ترجعون إلى الشرك والضلالة، وتعودون مثلهم  كفاراً، فتنقلبون وترجعون بعد هذه الرحلة الطويلة في مسار الكمال والطهر  والصفاء خاسرين ذليلين، وما استفدتم شيئاً من إيمانكم وجهادكم وصبركم  القرون الطويلة أو الأيام والأعوام العديدة.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (بل الله مولاكم وهو خير الناصرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال تعالى:  بَلِ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ  النَّاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:150].ثم قال تعالى:  بَلِ اللَّهُ  [آل  عمران:150]، وقرئت قراءة سبعية: (بل اللهَ) بفتح لفظ الجلالة، أي: أطيعوا  الله، فهو الذي يجب أن تطيعوه لا الكفار.ثم قال:  مَوْلاكُمْ  [آل  عمران:150]، أي: أن الله مولانا، فهو الذي خلقنا ورزقنا وحفظ علينا حياتنا  وتولى كل شئوننا وأمورنا، فكيف لا يكون مولانا؟! إنه مولانا وسيدنا ونحن  عبيده، قال: اركعوا فنركع، قال: اسجدوا فنسجد، قال: صوموا فنصوم، قال:  اكشفوا عن رؤوسكم وهرولوا بين جبلين، أجبنا وهرولنا؛ لأننا عبيده، قال: لا  تشربوا مسكراً، والله ما نشربه، قال: لا تقولوا الباطل، والله ما نقوله،  قال: لا تكذبوا ولا تنطقوا بغير الحق، والله ما نكذب ولا ننطق بغير الحق؛  لأننا عبيده ومصيرنا بيده، إن شاء أسعد وإن شاء أشقى، وفوق ذلك أننا نحبه  ويحبنا، فكيف إذاً نخرج عن طاعته ونعصيه ونحب من يكرهه ويبغضه ويعصيه؟!ثم  قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:150]، أي: وإن طلبتم  النصر على المشركين والكافرين، وعلى من تحاربون ويحاربونكم، فهو جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه خير الناصرين، فلا تطلبوا النصر من فرنسا أو إيطاليا أو  أسبانيا، وإنما اطلبوه من الله، إذ إنه والله خير الناصرين، فهو الذي يملك،  وهو الذي بيده قدرة كل ذي قدرة، إن شاء عز وإن شاء ذل، إن شاء هزم وإن شاء  نصر، وهذا هو الذي ينبغي أن نطلب منه، ولا نطلب النصر على أعدائنا بمعصيته  كما حصل وتم وتذوقنا مرارته وتجرعنا غصصه في حربنا مع اليهود منذ أن دخلوا  فلسطين، وأعلنوا عن دولتهم، ونحن في حماس وحرب بعد أخرى وما انتصرنا  أبداً.وسر ذلك يا ربانيون! يا علماء! أننا ما قاتلناهم من أجل أن نقيم دين  الله، وإنما قاتلناهم من أجل أن نجليهم عن أرضنا ووطننا، فكان هذا هو  القصد، وإن قلت: لا يا شيخ، فأقول لك: عندما قاتلتم اليهود، هل كنتم تقيمون  دين الله في دياركم؟! وهل أحللتم ما أحل وحرمت ما حرم؟ وهل أقمتم حدوده  عليكم وعلى غيركم؟ وهل دعوتم إليه ورفعتم أصواتكم بـلا إله إلا الله وألا  يعبد إلا الله؟! الجواب: لا، باستثناء هذه الدويلة، وباقي الدول العربية من  المغرب الأقصى إلى الشرق هل كانوا يعبدون الله بما شرع، ويقيمون شرعه  ودينه وهم أولياؤه حتى ينصرهم؟! والجواب: لا، إذاً كيف ينصرهم الله؟! ولذلك  كانت هزيمتنا أمام اليهود فيها خير كبير، وقبل ذلك هزيمة المؤمنين مع رسول  الله في أحد كان لها خير كبير، إذ لو انتصروا مع عصيانهم لقائدهم صلى الله  عليه وسلم لكانوا لا يطيعون الله والرسول، ويقولون: نحن مسلمون، والنصر  إلى جانبنا، والله معنا، ولا نبالي بالمعاصي إذا ارتكبناها، ومن ثم يخسرون  كل شيء، فعلمهم أنهم لما عصوا رسول الله قائد المعركة هزمهم الله وسلط  عليهم المشركين، ولذلك لو أن العرب انتصروا على إسرائيل وهم على ما هم عليه  من عدم إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  والأمر بالتوحيد والنهي عن الشرك والخرافات والضلالات، لقالوا: انتصرنا  بقوتنا، ولم يبق مجال لأن يُعبد الله، وكذلك لو انتصر الاشتراكيون في بلاد  العالم، وكثر خيرهم وبركاتهم، وعمهم الغنى، لوقع في هذا الفخ اليهودي كل  المسلمين إلا من شاء الله، ولكن الله ما أغناهم، فقد تبجحوا وتحطموا، وذلوا  وهانوا وافتقروا.وهذا كله ثمرة ولايتنا لله تعالى، إذ الله ولي المؤمنين،  فلا يسمح لهم أن يذوبوا في الكفر وينمسخوا ويهبطوا ويصبحوا لا إيمان ولا  إسلام ولا إحسان.إذاً:  بَلِ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ  [آل عمران:150]، فحققوا  الولاية وشدوا بأيديكم،  وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ  [آل عمران:150]، إن  كنتم ترون أن هناك من ينصر فالله خير الناصرين، فاطلبوا النصر منه، ونطلب  نصر الله لا بالدعاء فقط، بل نطلبه بطاعته وبامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه؛  لأن أوامره كلها عوامل النصر والفوز، ونواهيه كلها عوامل السقوط والهبوط،  فإذا أطعناه فيما أمر وفيما نهى فقد سدنا وانتصرنا وفزنا بسعادة الدارين.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا  وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل عمران:151].ثم  قال تعالى مبشراً عباده المؤمنين:  سَنُلْقِي  [آل عمران:151]، وقد ألقى  وقد فعل،  سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ  [آل  عمران:151]، وأقسم بالله لو أن المسلمين في أي مكان أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم  لله، وأطاعوا وحملوا راية لا إله إلا الله، وقاتلوا المشركين في أي مكان،  والله ليلقين الله الرعب في قلوب المشركين فينهزمون، إذ إنه في خمسة وعشرين  سنة فقط وراية لا إله إلا الله من وراء نهر السند إلى اندونيسيا وإلى  الأندلس، وهذا الرسول الكريم يقول: ( نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر )، وذلك لما  حاول ملك الروم أن يغزو النبي محمداً وآله وقومه، فأعد العدة، وجمع  ثلاثمائة ألف مقاتل في ديار الشام، وعزم على قتال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وبلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عزمه على قتاله، فأعلن التعبئة  العامة، فجهز اثنا عشر ألفاً من المجاهدين، ولما بلغ الروم عزم رسول الله  وخروجه باثني عشرة ألفاً انهزموا وعادوا إلى ديارهم، وعسكر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في تبوك عشرين يوماً، ثم عاد إلى المدينة عليه الصلاة والسلام  وقال: ( نصرت بالرعب ).وإن قلت: هذا رسول الله! فنقول: وهذا عبد الله بن  رواحة، وهذا جعفر بن أبي طالب، وهذا زيد بن حارثة مولى الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم قادوا ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، وخرجوا إلى ديار الشام، واستقبلهم مائتي  ألف مقاتل من الروم، فألقى الله تعالى الرعب في قلوب المشركين، وبعد  استشهاد القادة الثلاثة الأول فالأول، تولى قيادة الجيش خالد بن الوليد رضي  الله عنه، فاستخلص واستل ذلك العدد من مائتي ألف مقاتل كاستلال الشعرة من  العجين، إذاً فمن دبر هذا؟ إنه الله عز وجل، وهذا وعده إذ قال:   وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ   [الحج:40]. بَلِ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:150]، ومن مظاهر النصر أن الله يلقي الخوف والهزيمة في قلوب  المشركين، فيتزعزعون ويتخلخلون، ويتساقطون ويخرون، وهذا ليس خاصاً بمعركة  ولا ألف معركة، بل ما زال إلى الآن، وفي البارحة وجهت -وأنا آسف لأني أقول  ما لا أعرف، وليس هنا من يقبل قولي ولا يرضاه- وقلت: والله لو أن إخواننا  الفلسطينيين تجمعوا في طرف المملكة أو في طرف سوريا أو في طرف مصر أو في أي  مكان من بلاد العرب، وبايعوا إماماً ربانياً عرف الله معرفة يقينية، قد  ملئ قلبه حبه وخشيته، فرباهم سنتين أو ثلاث سنوات، وهم ينمون بأبدانهم  وأرواحهم وعقولهم، لأصبحوا أولياء الله، بل إذا سألوا الله أن يزيل الجبال  لأزالها، وتجلت فيهم ولاية الله تعالى، فظهر فيهم الصدق والطهر والصفاء  والخشوع والإنابة والتقوى، ثم قادهم باسم الله لأن يُعبد الله وحده في أرض  القدس والطهر، وقال: الله أكبر، والله لنصرهم الله تعالى، وفر اليهود  هاربين، بل ومنهم من سيقع في البحر، ومنهم من سيذعن وينقاد ويستسلم، إذ  الله يقول:  سَنُلْقِي  [آل عمران:151]، وعد الصدق،  فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ  [آل عمران:151]؛ لأنهم أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به  سلطاناً.وقد رأينا هذا في التاريخ الطويل، فمتى ما وجِد المسلمون الربانيون  بقيادة ربانية وبقصد سليم ونية حقة أن يعبد الله وحده في الأرض إلا نصرهم  الله عز وجل، وبدون هذا فلا نصر ولا فوز، وقد عرفنا هذا في جهادنا في  أفغانستان، إذ نحن قد ساهمنا وشاركنا فيه، وشيخكم هذا قد لبس البدلة للجهاد  وطلعنا الجبل أيام زيارتنا لنخبرهم: بأنكم لا يقاتلون فقط روسيا، وإنما  تقاتلون الكفار كلهم، ولن يتم لكم نصر حق إلا إذا أخذتم بمبادئ الإسلام  وتعاليمه، فبايعوا إماماً واحداً، وزرنا إخواننا في مخيماتهم، وقال لي  أحدهم: معسكر فلان مصيدة فقط للفلوس وليس قتالاً حقيقياً! والعجيب أنهم  قادة يقودون أمة لعزة الإسلام ونصرته! وقلنا لهم: بايعوا إماماً واحداً،  واستجيبوا لأمر الله تعالى، فأنتم لا تقاتلون روسيا فقط، وإنما تقاتلون من  على الأرض من أهل الكفر، فلا بد وأن يكون الله معكم، فإن لم يكن الله معكم  فلا نصر أبداً، وللأسف ما استجابوا لذلك، فعاشوا يقاتلون متفرقين، وما إن  انهزمت روسيا بأمر الله ودعاء الصالحين حتى عادوا على بعضهم البعض، وهم  الآن في فتنة إلى هذه الساعة، ولن تنتهي هذه الفتنة؛ لأنهم ما بايعوا  إماماً واحداً ليعبدوا الله تحت رايته.والآن توجد جماعات في بلاد العرب  تنادي بالجهاد، وأن الحكومات كافرة، فيجب أن نجاهد وأن نقاتل الكفر! ونحن  نقول: يا أبناءنا! ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا سعد، لا يحل قتال بعضكم بعضاً، من  أفتاكم بهذا ؟ من أجاز لكم هذا؟ ثم أنتم تقاتلون جماعات وأحزاباً، فهل أذن  الله في هذا القتال؟ من إمامكم؟ من بايعتم أنتم وأمتكم، وصليتم وراءه  وقادكم خطوة بعد خطوة ليعدكم للجهاد والقتال؟ إنكم تقاتلون أحزاباً ومنظمات  وجماعات، وسوف تنتهي بقتال بعضكم بعضاً، وقد قلت هذا وما زلت أقول: إما أن  تنتصر الحكومة التي يقاتلونها، وإذا انتصرت فسوف تنتهي هذه الأنوار  وتنطفئ، ويصبح إخوانكم وأمهاتكم وأبناؤكم يتملقون الحاكم الفاجر بالفسق  والفجور؛ لأننا عرفنا طبيعة البشر، وإما أن تنتصروا أنتم وهذا من باب  البعيد بعد السماء عن الأرض، ثم تقتتلون فيقتل بعضكم بعضاً، ولن تقوم  للإسلام دولة على مثلكم؛ لأنكم ما عرفتم الله، ولا ملأ حبه قلوبكم، ولا  خوفه من نفوسكم، فأين يُذهب بعقولكم؟ وكيف ينصركم الله تعالى؟! أوجدوا  أولاً أمة إذا قلتم: الله أكبر رددوها خلفكم. سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ  [آل عمران:151]، بسبب ماذا؟  بِمَا  أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا  [آل عمران:151]،  والباء هنا للسببية، والميم مصدرية، أي: بإشراكهم بالله ما لم ينزل به  سلطاناً، إذ قد أشركوا في عبادة الله تعالى وفي ربوبيته وألوهيته وأسمائه  وصفاته من لا يستحقون ذلك؛ لأنه تعالى ما أمر بعبادتهم ولا بطاعتهم، بل وما  أنزل الله به من سلطان.إذاً: العلة في هزيمة الله للكفار والمشركين  والمنافقين: أنهم أشركوا بالله تعالى، فعبدوا الأحجار والأصنام والشهوات  والبطون والفروج والأهواء، وهذه العبادة -عبادة غير الله- ما أنزل الله بها  من حجة ولا برهان أبداً في أي زمان من أزمنة الحياة، إذ كيف يُعبد من لا  يخلق ولا يرزق؟! كيف يُطاع ويُذعن له ويتابع من لم يؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه؟!  وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ  [آل عمران:151]، أي: أن النار مأواهم الذي يأوون  إليه، ومصيرهم الذي ينتهون إليه كل المشركين والكافرين.إذاً: أين هذه  النار؟ عندنا مثل نكرره للعاقلين، فنقول: غداً إن شاء الله في رابعة النهار  في وقت الساعة العاشرة انظر إلى الشمس، هذا الكوكب المضيء النهاري، إذ قال  فيه العلماء: إنه أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة! وهذا الكوكب كله  نار، والذي أوجده هو الله، ولم تجمع الإنس والجن الفحم والحطب وأشعلوا هناك  ناراً، ثم إن هذا الكوكب يسير بانتظام في فلكه لتنتظم عليه هذه الحياة،  فلو يهبط بأقل هبوط لاحترق الكون، ولو ارتفع بأكثر ارتفاع لمات الناس  بالبرد والجليد، ولا ندري كم سنة وهو في دائرته؟ فهذا هو عالم النار فوقنا،  فكيف تسأل عن عالم النار؟! وسوف يأتي لهم هذه الكائنات الموجودات العلوية  والتي نشاهدها وكلها تصبح سديماً وبخاراً، وعالم السعادة فوق وعالم الشقاء  أسفل.وقد قلت لك حتى تتصور قعر النار: ضع رأسك بين ركبتيك وفكر، وقل: هابط،  هابط، هابط، حتى تتعب وتكل، فإلى أين تريد أن تصل؟ لقد وقف عقلك، وبالتالي  لا يسعك إن كنت العاقل إلا أن تأخذ بلحيتك وتقول: آمنت بالله.. آمنت  بالله.. آمنت بالله، وهذه الصور النيرة قد حفظناها من رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فقد كان على كرسيه يعلم إخوانه الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، وفجأة  يقول: ( آمنت به، آمنت به )، قالوا: ماذا يا رسول الله؟ قال: ( أتاني جبريل  فقال لي: إن رجلاً ممن كان قبلكم يركب على بقرة، فرفعت البقرة رأسها وقالت  له: ما لهذا خلقت يا رجل! )، أي: ما خلقت ليركب عليها، ولكن لتحلب ويحرث  بها، فالرسول تعجب من بقرة تنطق وتفصح بلغة الرجل، فقال عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( آمنت به )، وأمسك بلحيته، ثم قال: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به  عمر )، وهما غائبان عن المجلس وليسا فيه، لكن يقين الرسول في إيمانهم وثقته  في معتقدهم قال: ( وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر ).فهذا هو شأن أهل اليقين،  فإذا أخبر الله أو أخبر رسوله بأمر ما فلا مجال للعقل والتفكير فيه، وإنما  قل فقط: آمنت به، آمنت بالله. وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل  عمران:151]، أي: وبئس المصير يصيرون إليه، إذ النار مصير سيء وأقبح مصير،  وحسبنا أن نذكر ما ثبت عن رسول الله: ( ما بين منكبي الكافر كما بين مكة  وقُديد )، أي: مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو متر، فهذا العرض فكيف بالطول؟ قال: (  وضرسه كجبل أحد )، فكم مدة لتأكله النار؟ وكم قرناً ليفنى؟ وإن تعجبت فهذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في سنن أبي داود : ( أُذن لي )، أي: ما  نستطيع أن نتكلم بدون إذن؛ خشية أن الناس لا يفقهون ولا يعقلون، إذ الواجب  أن نحدث الناس بما يفهمون، ( أذن لي أن أحدث عن ملك رأسه ملوية تحت العرش،  ورجلاه في تخوم الأرض السابعة )، فكم سيكون طوله؟ وقال تعالى:  الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلًا  أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا  يَشَاءُ  [فاطر:1]، يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وتجلى لي جبريل عليه  السلام في السماء على صورته التي خلقه الله عليها فسد الأفق كله )، فقد  كان معه في الغار وضمه إلى صدره كالأم الرحيمة ثلاث مرات وعلمه، ثم فارقه  وظهر في صورته التي خلقه الله عليها بستمائة جناح، فسد الأفق كله.إذاً:  عالم الشقاء بئس المصير يصير إليه الآدمي، من الطعام الزقوم، والشراب  الحميم، وقعرها وبعدها، فوالله لا يعرف فيها أحداً، لا أماً ولا أباً ولا  أخاً ولا عماً، ولهذا قال تعالى:  وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ  [آل  عمران:151].                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً:  تحريم طاعة الكافرين في حال الاختيار ]، أما في حال الاضطرار والعصا  والقدوم والمنشار في يده فأطعه، فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لـعمار : ( أعطهم يا عمار )، ونزل في ذلك قوله تعالى:  وَقَلْبُهُ  مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ  [النحل:106]، فإذا ما أطقت التعذيب، وطلب منك سب  الله وسب رسوله، فقل بلسانك وقلبك بريء من ذلك. [ ثانياً: بيان السر في  تحريم طاعة الكافرين، وهو أنه يترتب عليه الردة والعياذ بالله ] والله لو  نطيع الكفار الآن كأمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا، ونأخذ بتوجيهاتهم، ما هي إلا  دقائق ونحن مرتدون والعياذ بالله.[ ثالثاً: بيان قاعدة: من طلب النصر من  غير الله أذله الله ] وقد عرفنا هذا وجربناه، إذ إن من طلب النصر من غير  الله أذله الله ولم ينتصر.[ رابعاً: وعد الله المؤمنين بنصرهم بعد إلقاء  الرعب في قلوب أعدائهم، إذ همَّ أبو سفيان بالعودة إلى المدينة ] وذلك لما  خرجوا بعيداً قالوا: ماذا فعلنا؟ لماذا رجعنا؟ ما زال محمد وأبو بكر وعمر  أحياء، فهيا نقضي عليهم جميعاً، ولكن الله جاء بـمعبد، فألقى الله الرعب في  قلب أبي سفيان وجيشه وقال: هيا إلى مكة، وصدق الله إذ يقول:  سَنُلْقِي  فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ [آل عمران:151] وقد فعل. [  رابعاً: وعد الله المؤمنين بنصرهم بعد إلقاء الرعب في قلوب أعدائهم، إذ هم  أبو سفيان بالعودة إلى المدينة بعد انصرافه من أحد ليقضي عمن بقى في  المدينة من الرجال، كذا سولت له نفسه، ثم ألقى الله تعالى في قلبه الرعب  فعدل عن الموضوع بتدبير الله تعالى ] وذهب إلى مكة. [ خامساً: بطلان كل  دعوى ما لم يكن لأصحابها حجة، وهي المعبر عنها بالسلطان ] كل دعوة سياسية  أو دينية أو دنيوية لا تقوم على الحجة والسلطان فلا قيمة لها، والدعاوى  باطلة إلا إذا قامت على البراهين الصادعة، وهذا مأخوذ من قوله تعالى:   بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا [آل  عمران:151].[ خامساً: بطلان كل دعوى ما لم يكن لأصحابها حجة، وهي المعبر  عنها بالسلطان في الآية، إذ الحجة يثبت بها الحق ويناله صاحبه بواسطتها  ].وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (62) 
الحلقة (203)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (66)


يذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى أصحاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما حصل منهم يوم  أحد من عصيان بعضهم لأوامر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطمعهم بمتاع  الدنيا من الغنائم وفرحهم بها بعد أن أظفرهم الله بعدوهم، ثم فشلهم بعد ذلك  وتفرقهم من حول نبي الله لما أن دارت الدائرة عليهم، ثم يمتن الله على  عباده المؤمنين بعفوه عنهم وتفضله عليهم سبحانه وتعالى.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا  سواك.وهانحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث،  وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ  وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا  تُحِبُّونَ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ  الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا  عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ  وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ  فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ  وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل  عمران:152-153].هما آيتان اثنتان، فهيا نكرر تلاوتهما ونتأمل معانيهما وما  تحملانه من هدى ونور:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ  تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي  الأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا تُحِبُّونَ مِنْكُمْ  مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ  صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ  عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ فَأَثَابَكُمْ  غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا مَا  أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل عمران:152-153].  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ  [آل عمران:152]، هذا إخبار من الله  تعالى، والمخاطبون بهذا الخطاب هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الذين شهدوا غزوة أحد وخاضوا معركتها، وقد خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  صبيحة السبت بألف مقاتل، وفي أثناء الطريق رجع ابن أبي رئيس المنافقين  بثلاثمائة منهم، فبقي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعمائة رجل من الأنصار  والمهاجرين، وقد عسكروا بوادي أحد، وهمَّ رجال من بني حارثة وبني سلمة  بالعودة أيضاً ولكن الله سلَّم، وكان عدد المشركين ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، ثم  بدأت المعركة واشتعلت نارها. وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ  [آل  عمران:152]، أي: بالنصر. إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ  [آل عمران:152]،  والحس: القتل والقطع. حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ  [آل عمران:152]، أي: حتى  إذا فشلتم عن قتال المشركين، ووجه الفشل هو أن الرماة -وعلى رأسهم عبد الله  بن جبير رضي الله عنه- الذين وضعهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على  الجبل المعروف الآن، وقال لهم: ( لا تبرحوا أماكنكم، انتصرنا أو انتصروا )،  لما شاهدوا هزيمة الكفار، وأخذ المجاهدون يجمعون الغنائم، ما ثبتوا، بل  اختلفوا ونزلوا من أماكنهم، ولم يبق إلا عبد الله بن جبير ومجموعة معه،  ولما خلا الجبل من الرماة احتله خالد بن الوليد قائد خيل المشركين، فوقع  المسلمون بين فكي المقراظ، ورجع المشركون لما شاهدوا الهزيمة قد نزلت  بالمسلمين، وأن الرماة قد نزلوا من أماكنهم، وأن خالداً قد احتل الجبل،  وأصبحت السهام والرماح تأتي على المسلمين من كل جانب، وهذا يدل عليه قوله  تعالى:  حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ  [آل عمران:152]، أي: في القتال.ثم قال  تعالى:  وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ  [آل عمران:152]، من هم الذين  تنازعوا؟ الرماة، منهم من قال: إن المعركة قد انتهت، والمشركون قد انهزموا،  فهيا بنا ننزل لجمع الغنائم، ومنهم من قال: لا، إذ إن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قد أوصانا ألا نبرح أماكننا كيف ما كانت الحال انتصاراً أو انهزاماً،  وكان هذا هو التنازع في الأمر. وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ  مَا تُحِبُّونَ  [آل عمران:152]، أي: من النصر، وهذا عائد إلى الرماة حيث  عصوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونزلوا للمادة. مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ  الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ  [آل عمران:152]، فالذين  هبطوا من الجبل يريدون الدينار والدرهم والغنائم، والذين ثبتوا على الجبل  ولم ينزلوا يريدون الآخرة. ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ  [آل عمران:152]، أي:  عن المشركين. لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ  [آل عمران:152]، أي: ليختبر إيمانكم  وصدقكم وثباتكم أو هزيمتكم. وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ  [آل عمران:152]، أي:  لولا عفوه لما ترك المشركون منكم أحداً، لكن الله صرف المشركين عنكم، ولو  واصلوا قتالكم لانتهيتم، ولكنها منة الله تعالى عليكم. وَاللَّهُ ذُو  فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:152]، من أصحاب رسول الله، ومن أهل  معركة أحد، بل وعلى كل المؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة، وإنه لذو فضل علينا أيها  المستمعون والمستمعات! إن كنا مؤمنين، والله ذو فضل عظيم على المؤمنين،  ولولا فضله أن من زلت به قدمه وعصى ربه أنزل به المحنة والكارثة ما بقي  أحد، لكن فضله لا ينقضي على المؤمنين أبداً، وهو واضح وبيِّن.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ تصعدون ولا تلوون على أحد والرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ  يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا  تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل عمران:153].اذكروا  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا  تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ  [آل عمران:153]، يقال: أصعد في الأرض، إذا ذهب  هارباً في الصعيد لا يلتفت إلى أحد.ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى  أَحَدٍ  [آل عمران:153]، أي: ليس هناك من يلتفت إلى الوراء أبداً، بل إذا  حصلت الهزيمة فالهروب في تلك الصحراء. وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ  [آل  عمران:153]، أي: يقول: إليّ عباد الله، وذلك لما انهزموا وفروا؛ لأن إبليس  صاح فيهم: لقد قتل محمد، وأشاعها المنافقون بين المسلمين، حتى قال من قال:  هيا نلحق بـأبي سفيان ونعود إلى دين آبائنا وأجدادنا، ومنهم من قال: توسطوا  بـابن أبي ليأخذ لكم عهداً عند أبي سفيان، فكانت محنة ما مثلها محنة،  وسببها معصية واحدة لا ثاني لها، ونحن غارقون في معصية الله والرسول! فهذه  معصية واحدة فكيف بمن يعصي الله ليل نهار؟! وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي  أُخْرَاكُمْ  [آل عمران:153]، وأنتم شاردون هاربون في الصعيد.  فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ  [آل عمران:153]،، فالغم الأول: الهزيمة،  والغم الثاني: فقد الغنيمة، ولنا أن نقول: الغم الثاني: الهزيمة وفقد  الغنيمة، والغم الثاني: سماعكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قتل،  فأصابكم كرب لا حد له، وغم أعظم من ذلك الغم، وأعظم من فوت الغنيمة أو وجود  جراحات أو قتلى بينهم. فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ  [آل عمران:153]،  لعلة:  لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ  [آل عمران:153]، أي: من  الغنائم،  وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ  [آل عمران:153]، أي: من القتل والجرح،  وهذا تدبير ذي العرش جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فآمنا بالله وحده، فهو الذي سلط  ابن قمئة -أقمأه الله- بأن جرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم سقوطه في  حفرة من الحفر، فكسرت رباعيته، وسالت دماؤه، ثم صاح: قتلنا محمداً، إن هذا  تدبير ذي العرش جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه. وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   [آل عمران:153]، فأعمالنا الباطنة كالظاهرة، والسرية كالعلنية، إذ كلها  مكشوفة لله، فهو يعلمها أكثر مما نعلمها، فلا يخفى على الله شيء في الأرض  ولا في السماء، والملكوت كله بين يديه.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين:  [ معنى الآيتين:ما زال السياق ] أي: سياق الكلام الإلهي، [ في أحداث أحد ]  أي: هذا الجبل الذي وراءنا، هذا الجبل الذي كان إذا لاح لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم من بعيد خفَّ وأسرع، وقال: ( أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه )، ومن  تدبير الله أنه اشتق له اسم من اسمه، فقال:  اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1]،  فهل تعرفون ماذا فعل أحد؟ قد يقول قائل: يا شيخ! لا تقل: فعل أحد، فأحد ليس  عاقلاً حتى يفعل! فنقول لك: ما الفرق بينك وبين هذه الصخرة؟ إنها تنطق  وتتكلم وتعبد الله مثلك، وكونك نطقت بالنسبة إليه وباقي المخلوقات كلها  تعبد الله وتسبحه، فهو سبحانه الذي جعل عينيك في وجهك، ولسانك في فيك من  أجل أن تنطق وتتكلم، وكل المخلوقات تسبح الله وتعبده.ولما انتهت المعركة في  آخر النهار زحف أبو القاسم مع بعض رجاله إلى الجبل وارتقوا فوقه، وليس في  قمته وإنما في سفحه، ولما جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أحد، ماد  واضطرب الجبل من الفرح، فقال له الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( اسكن أحد،  فإن عليك نبي )، وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( وصديق )، وهو أبو بكر  الصديق، ( وشهيدان )، وهما: عمر وعثمان. لا إله إلا الله! أبو بكر الصديق  استشهد أو قتل في معركة تخلى عنها مع رسول الله؟! والله ما تخلى عن معركة  قط مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويكفيه وسام الصديقية، وقد أخبر رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أبا بكر لن يُستشهد في القتال، ثم توفي رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستخلف المؤمنون أبا بكر، وقاد الأمة سنتين ونصف،  ثم توفي بمرض أصابه.وقوله: ( وشهيدان )، من أخبر رسول الله أن عمر وعثمان  سيستشهدان؟ الله، فلا إله إلا الله! هل شهيدان في معارك فارس والروم؟ أم في  معارك أفريقيا والأندلس؟ إنهما شهيدان في بيتهما، فلا إله إلا الله محمد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم! فهذا عمر رضي الله عنه كان يقول: اللهم إني  أسألك شهادة في سبيلك وموتاً في بلد رسولك، فتعجب ابنته أمنا حفصة رضي الله  عنها وتقول: أيا أبتاه! كيف تجمع بين هذين: الشهادة في بلاد فارس والروم،  والموت في المدينة؟! فيقول لها: اسكتي يا حفصة! إن الله على كل شيء قدير،  وفعلاً استشهد في مدينة رسول الله وهو يصلي في ذاك المحراب الطاهر، فقد كان  أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي يتربص به الدوائر، إذ إنه مبعوث من الحزب الوطني  الفارسي المجوسي لينتقم من عمر الذي حول تلك الظلمة إلى نور، وأطفأ تلك  النار التي كانت تُعبد مع العزيز الجبار، فتكوَّن حزب وطني يعمل في الظلام  للانتقام من العرب والمسلمين وعلى رأسهم عمر، وأبو لؤلؤة المجوسي هذا كان  مملوكاً لأحد أصحاب رسول الله وهو المغيرة بن شعبة، فكان يتربص بـعمر يوماً  بعد يوم حتى أتيحت له الفرصة، فصلى يوماً وراء عمر، ولما سجد أو ركع أخرج  رمحه وضربه، فصاح عمر فالتفت المؤمنون وهرب القاتل فألقوا القبض عليه، فأدى  مهمته ولم يكن خائفاً من الموت، إنما المهم أن يموت عمر وينطفئ نور  الإسلام.هذا الحزب الوطني المجوسي إلى الآن ما زال يعمل على إطفاء نور الله  عز وجل، وإقامة الدولة المجوسية الساسانية، فأيام كان الشاه على رأس الحكم  أقام الشاه ذكرى مرور ألفين وخمسمائة سنة على سقوط دولة الساسانيين،  واحتفل بالذكرى كل السفارات والقنصليات، وشارك في ذلك العرب والمسلمون، وهم  كالأغبياء ما يشعرون، فهل يُعقل أو يُقبل أن المسلمين يحتفلون بذكرى دولة  المجوس؟! أسألكم بالله، لو أن جماعة في مكة قالوا: نحيي ذكرى موت عمرو بن  هشام بطل بني مخزوم! فإنك ستقول: هل هؤلاء مسلمون؟! فكيف بهؤلاء الذين  يحتفلون بذكرى مجوسي كافر؟! آه! ما زلنا في غفلتنا سائرون.كتبت مرة كلمة في  جريدة البلاغ الكويتية محذراً ومنبهاً ومذكراً ولكنا ميتون، وقلت: يا عرب  الجزيرة! إنكم والله بين فكي مقراظ، اليهود من الغرب، والمجوس من الشرق،  وما هي إلا سنوات توالت وإذا بحملة الشاه آية الله، أو الجمهورية الإسلامية  الشرسة على المسلمين، ولولا أن الله أوقفها بالبعث العراقي لما اجتمعنا  الليلة هنا، فهل هذه سياسة أو علم؟ ماذا تقولون؟ الغافلون يقولون: سياسة،  فاتركنا من هذه السياسة.والشاهد عندنا في استشهاد عمر رضي الله عنه: أن  الله تعالى حقق له طلبه ورجاءه، فجمع له بين الموت في المدينة والشهادة في  سبيل الله عز وجل.وهذا عثمان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه شهيد، فقد أخبر بشهادته  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو علم من الله ليس بالهوى، وقد استشهد رضي  الله عنه -وهو خليفة المسلمين- في بيته قريباً من مسجد رسول الله، والمصحف  بين يديه حتى تلطخ بدمائه رضي الله عنه، والذي قتله هو الثالوث الأسود.                                                                                                        
**دور الثالوث الأسود في الكيد لأمة الإسلام                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           لعل أهل الحلقة قد ملوا من كلمة: الثالوث الأسود، لكن نسمعها من  لا يعي هذا ولا يفهمه، وإن كانوا ساسة يقودون الناس، فنقول: إن الثالوث  الأسود مركب من ثعابين سود: الأول: المجوس، والثاني: اليهود، والثالث:  الصليبيون.وبداي
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (63) 
الحلقة (204)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (67)


ذكر الله عز وجل من حال الرماة يوم أحد أنهم لما رأوا غلبة المسلمين ورجحان  كفتهم على أعدائهم من المشركين، أرادت طائفة منهم النزول إلى ميدان  المعركة لجمع الغنائم مع إخوانهم، وهذه الطائفة التي ذكر الله عنها أنها  تريد الدنيا وإدراك الغنيمة، أما الطائفة الأخرى فرأت أن من واجبها التزام  أمر رسول الله بالمكث على الجبل حتى يأتيهم أمر من رسول الله بالنزول، وهذه  الطائفة هي التي أخبر الله عنها أنها تريد الآخرة، فنزل من نزل وبقي من  بقي حتى يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً، من ابتلاء المسلمين وتسلط عدوهم  عليهم.                     
**حكم التدخين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليلتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا  ولي لنا سواك.قبل أن نشرع في إكمال تفسير الآيتين اللتين أخذناهما يوم أمس،  أقدم هذه المقدمة فأقول: معشر المستمعين! قد تكرر القول: بأن التدخين حرام  ومن كبائر الذنوب والآثام، وأن التدخين عادة سيئة انتقلت إلينا من أوروبا  الهابطة، وما كان المسلمون يعرفون التدخين بأي صورة من صوره، لكن لما  حكمونا وسادونا ودخلوا ديارنا وقادونا تركوا فينا هذه الرذيلة الخبيثة؛  لجهلهم وعدم بصيرتهم، وقد ذكرنا والكل يذكر ولا ينسى: أن جميع الشرائع  الإلهية السماوية جاءت بالمحافظة على خمس كليات: العقل والعرض والدين  والمال والبدن، وبالتالي فكل ما يؤذي واحدة من هذه فهو حرام، ولا تبحث عن  الدليل لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة، إذ كل ما يضر بعرض الآدمي أو ببدنه أو  بماله أو بدينه أو بعقله فهو حرام، والتدخين بجميع صوره يضر بهذه الخمس  كلها.فأولاً: ضرره بالبدن، فقد عقدت ندوات ومؤتمرات طبية في أوروبا بشأن  التدخين، وتوصلوا إلى أن نسبة الذين يموتون متأثرين بالسرطان الرئوي نتيجة  التدخين خمسة وسبعون بالمائة، فإذا كان خمسة وسبعون بالمائة يهلكون بسبب  التدخين، فهل يبقى من يقول: يجوز التدخين؟! وقلنا: لو كانت هناك مائة رحلة  بالطائرة من القاهرة إلى المدينة، وخمسة وسبعون رحلة تسقط، وخمسة عشرون  تنجو، فهل ستجدون من يفتي بجواز ركوب الطائرة؟ والله لا يوجد أبداً، بينما  خمسة وسبعون بالمائة يموتون بالسرطان الرئوي شيء عادي!.ثانياً: ضرره  بالعقل، إذ هو الجوهرة التي يحافظ عليها الآدمي، فإذا فقدت أصبح حيواناً لا  خير فيه، ولذلك يجب على الإنسان أن يحافظ عليه من كل ما يضر به، كالسحر  والكذب والشعوذة والدجل والمسكرات والمخدرات؛ لأن العقل هو ميزة هذا  الآدمي، فإذا مُسَّ بسوء هبط الإنسان، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك: أن الموظف  المدمن على التدخين، تدخل عليه في نهار رمضان لحاجتك فتراه شبه نائم ويقول:  دعني، انتظر قليلاً؛ لأنه صائم ولم يدخن.ثالثاً: ضرره بالدين، فالمسلم  يرضى أن يقتل ويصلب ويحرق ولا يفسد دينه، إذ هو سُلم صعوده إلى السماء،  وبالتالي فكل ما يمس بالدين ويضر به ليفسده فهو حرام. كما قد ذكرت لكم أن  أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاعوا في غزوة من الغزوات، فكبوا على بستان  أو مزرعة فيها البصل والثوم، فأكلوا الثوم والبصل لسد الجوعة، فلما وصلوا  إلى المدينة أعلن القائد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً  فلا يقربن مسجدنا )، وعلل -وهو الحكيم- فقال: ( إن الملائكة تتأذى مما  يتأذى منه بنو آدم )، والإنسان يتأذى من رائحة التدخين ويكرهها ولا يقبلها،  وكذلك الملائكة وخاصة الكرام الكاتبين الذين وكلهم الله بتسجيل وكتابة  حسناتك وسيئاتك، فهذا عن يمينك وهذا عن شمالك، والرسول يقول: ( من أراد أن  يبصق فلا يبصق عن يمينه؛ فإن عن يمينه ملكاً، وليبصق بين يديه أو تحت قدمه  )، لا عن شماله ولا عن يمينه، فانظر للذي يدخن يقول: أف في وجه ملك، فكيف  تكون حال هذا الملك؟ لو يدعو الله عليه لاحترق.وكل هذا قد جهله المسلمون  ولم يلتفتوا إليه، والحمد لله فقد أفاق المؤمنون والمؤمنات، ففي المدينة  والله كان النساء يدخن والعياذ بالله، والآن هذه الإفاقة وهذه العودة  نشاهدها، وقد كنا إذا جلسنا في مأدبة فإن صاحب المأدبة يضع علباً أو  طفايات، فتنظر إلى الجالسين من إخوانك فتجد ثلاثة أرباع الحاضرين يدخنون،  والذي لا يدخن ربعهم، والآن ما أصبحت توضع الطفايات، وما أصبح أحد يجرؤ أن  يدخن، فإذا اضطر فإنه يدخل للمرحاض ويدخن.وهذه بشرى أزفها إليكم، وهي أن  المسئولين -جزاهم الله خيراً- قد وضعوا في باب المجيدي أو باب السلام  المصحات لعلاج التدخين، وذلك في خلال خمسة أيام فقط، فتنسى التدخين  نهائياً، فمن استطاع أن يتخلى عن التدخين من الآن فليرمي بالسيجارة أو  العلبة ويدوسها برجله، ومن عجز لما اعتاده فليأت هذه المصحات ليُعالج عندهم  مجاناً، سواء كان مقيماً أو مهاجراً أو وطنياً، ويُشفى بإذن الله تعالى  ويصبح يكره التدخين، وحتى في المستشفيات والمصحات توجد هذه العيادة.                                                                  
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن نعود إلى الآيتين الكريمتين لاستيفاء دراستهما؛ لأننا ما  أكملنا دراستها يوم أمس، فهيا بنا نستمع إلى تلاوة الآيتين بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ  تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي  الأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا تُحِبُّونَ مِنْكُمْ  مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ  صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ  عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ فَأَثَابَكُمْ  غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا مَا  أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل  عمران:152-153].قوله:  مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ  يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ  [آل عمران:152]، والمقصود بهم الرماة الذين كانوا على  الجبل، أي: عبد الله بن جبير ومن معه، إذ لما شاهدوا هزيمة المشركين  وفرارهم، وشاهدوا نساء المشركين مشمرات عن سوقهن هاربات قالوا: الآن ما بقي  لنا حاجة أن نبقى على الجبل، فهبطوا من أجل أن يجمعوا الغنيمة، فأرادوا  الدنيا ومتاعها، بينما الذين قالوا: لا نهبط من الجبل، فقد أمرنا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نلزم أماكننا، سواء كان النصر أو كانت الهزيمة،  فهؤلاء أرادوا الدار الآخرة.قوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ  [آل  عمران:152]، ولو آخذهم لسلط عليهم المشركين فأنهوهم ولم يبقوا منهم أحداً،  ولكن الله ما آخذهم بذلك.قوله:  غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ  [آل عمران:153]، أي:  أصابهم غم الحزن والهزيمة، وأعظم من ذلك لما سمعوا أن محمداً قد قتل، فكان  أعظم الغم.                                                                  
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين  أجمعين: [ ما زال السياق في أحداث أحد ] أي: معركة أحد[ فقد تقدم في  السياق قريباً نهي الله تعالى المؤمنين عن طاعة الكافرين في كل ما يقترحون  ويشيرون به عليهم ]، وهذا باق إلى اليوم وإلى يوم القيامة، إذ لا يحل أبداً  أن نأخذ التوجيهات والنصائح من الكافرين، فإنهم يمكرون بنا ويخدعوننا،  فهذا عمر لما قُدِّم له نصراني يجيد الحساب رده، وقال: كيف نأمنهم وقد  خونهم الله عز وجل؟! نعم قد نضطر في بعض الظروف، لكن لا نعول على الكافرين  والمشركين.قال: [ نهى الله تعالى المؤمنين عن طاعة الكافرين في كل ما  يقترحون ويشيرون به عليهم، ووعدهم بأنه سيلقي الرعب في قلوب الكافرين، وقد  فعل فله الحمد، حيث عزم أبو سفيان على أن يرجع إلى المدينة ليقتل من بها  ويستأصل شأفتهم ] وذلك لما رحل أبو سفيان بجيشه وتجاوزوا الروحاء، فكروا  وقالوا: ما حققنا شيئاً، ما زال محمد وأصحابه عمر وأبو بكر وفلان وفلان  أحياء، فهيا نعود نستأصلهم نهائياً، فألقى الله الرعب في قلوبهم فرجعوا إلى  مكة، وجاء بـمعبد وقال له الرسول: قل كذا وكذا، فعاد إلى أبي سفيان  فهزمهم، ولكنه فعل الله عز وجل.قال: [ فأنزل الله تعالى في قلبه وقلوب  أتباعه الرعب، فعدلوا عن غزو المدينة مرة ثانية وذهبوا إلى مكة، ورجع  الرسول والمؤمنون من حمراء الأسد ولم يلقوا أبا سفيان وجيشه ] وتذكرون كيف  خرجوا إلى حمراء الأسد، فقد كان الرجل الجريح يحمل رجلاً جريحاً، وذلك لأنه  أخوه، وقبل ذلك ما إن وصل الرسول إلى المدينة مساء حتى أعلن الخروج غداً  لمتابعة وملاحقة أبي سفيان، ونزل قول الله تعالى:  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ  وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ  النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا  وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ   *  فَانْقَلَبُوا  [آل  عمران:171-174]، أي: من حمراء الأسد  بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ [آل  عمران:174]، إنها صور للكمال البشري، فلو هناك من يقتدي ويتأسى.قال: [ وفي  هاتين الآيتين يخبرهم تعالى بمنته عليهم حيث أنجزهم ما وعدهم من النصر،  فقال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ  بِإِذْنِهِ [آل عمران:152] ]، والحس: قطع الحس بالقتل والتدمير.قال: [ وذلك  أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بوأ الرماة مقاعدهم وكانوا ثلاثين  رامياً، وجعل عليهم عبد الله بن جبير، أمرهم بألا يبرحوا أماكنهم كيفما  كانت الحال، وقال لهم: إنا لا نزال غالبين ما بقيتم في أماكنكم ترمون  العدو، فتحمون ظهورنا بذلك، وفعلاً دارت المعركة وأنجز الله تعالى لهم  وعده، ففر المشركون أمامهم تاركين كل شيء، هاربين بأنفسهم والمؤمنون  يحسونهم حساً، أي: يقتلونهم قتلاً بإذن الله وتأييده لهم، ولما رأى الرماة  هزيمة المشركين، والمؤمنون يجمعون الغنائم، قالوا: ما قيمة بقائنا هنا  والناس يغنمون، فهيا بنا ننزل إلى ساحة المعركة لنغنم ] فتأولوا أمر الرسول  فقالوا: أمرنا الرسول بالثبات من أجل الانتصار وقد انتصرنا، فلم يبق معنىً  للبقاء في الجبل، وهذا هو التأويل الذي يتخبط فيه المسلمون دائماً وأبداً،  فيصابون بالنكسات والانتكاسات، وهو والله باطل، إذ المفروض أن يبقوا على  الجبل على أي حال، حتى يأذن لهم بالنزول، فليذكر طلبة العلم هذا، إذ ليس كل  تأويل ينفع.قال: [ فذكرهم عبد الله بن جبير قائدهم بأمر رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فتأولوه ونزلوا ] أي: أنهم قالوا: إنما حثنا الرسول على ألا  ننزل من الجبل لأجل أن نحفظ سير المعركة، لكن لما انتصرنا وانهزم المشركون  وهربوا فما هناك حاجة إلى البقاء على الجبل، وبالتالي تأولوا ما وصاهم به  رسول الله.قال: [فذكرهم عبد الله بن جبير قائدهم بأمر رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فتأولوه ونزلوا إلى ساحة المعركة يطلبون الغنائم، وكان على خيل  المشركين خالد بن الوليد ] رضي الله عنه، ويومها كان مشركاً كافراً. قال: [  فلما رأى الرماة أخلوا مراكزهم إلا قليلاً منهم كر بخيله عليهم فاحتل  أماكنهم وقتل من بقي فيها، ورمى المسلمين من ظهورهم فتضعضعوا لذلك، فعاد  المشركون إليهم، ووقعوا بين الرماة الناقمين والمقاتلين الهائجين، فوقعت  الكارثة، فقتل سبعون من المؤمنين ومن بينهم حمزة عم الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وجرح رسول الله في وجهه، وكسرت رباعيته، وصاح الشيطان قائلاً: إن  محمداً قد مات، وفر المؤمنون من ميدان المعركة إلا قليلاً منهم، وفي هذا  يقول تعالى:  حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ [آل  عمران:152]، يريد تنازع الرماة مع قائدهم عبد الله بن جبير، حيث نهاهم عن  ترك مقاعدهم، وذكرهم بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتنازعوا في فهمه  وخالفوا الأمر ونزلوا، وكان ذلك بعد أن رأوا إخوانهم قد انتصروا وأعدائهم  قد انهزموا، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ  مَا تُحِبُّونَ [آل عمران:152]، أي: من النصر،  مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ  الدُّنْيَا [آل عمران:152]، وهم الذين نزلوا إلى الميدان يجمعون الغنائم،   وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ [آل عمران:152]، وهم عبد الله بن جبير  والذين صبروا معه في مراكزهم حتى استشهدوا فيها.وقوله تعالى:  ثُمَّ  صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ [آل عمران:152]، وذلك إخبار عن ترك  القتال لما أصابهم من الضعف حينما رأوا أنفسهم محصورين بين رماة المشركين  ومقاتليهم، فأصعدوا في الوادي هاربين بأنفسهم، وحصل هذا بعلم الله تعالى  وتدبيره، والحكمة فيه أشار إليها تعالى بقوله:  لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ [آل  عمران:152]، أي: يختبركم فيرى المؤمن الصادق من المنافق الكاذب، والصابر من  الجزع.وقوله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ [آل عمران:152]، يريد أنه لو  شاء يؤاخذهم بمعصيتهم أمر رسولهم فسلط عليهم المشركين فقتلوهم أجمعين ولم  يبقوا منهم أحداً، إذ تمكنوا منهم تماماً، ولكن الله سلم. هذا معنى قوله  تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:152] ] ونحن أيضاً معهم، وذاك الذي حققه الله لهم  والله نلناه، إذ لولا انهزموا وماتوا فلن تقم للإسلام قائمة، بل مصيبة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعتبر مصيبة لكل المؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة،  وما دفع الله عن رسوله يعتبر أيضاً نعمة لكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات.قال: [ هذا  ما تضمنته الآية الأولى، أما الآية الثانية فهي تصور الحال التي كان عليها  المؤمنون بعد حصول الانكسار والهزيمة، فيقول تعالى:  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ [آل  عمران:153]، أي: عفا عنكم في الوقت الذي فررتم مصعدين في الأودية هاربين  من المعركة، والرسول يدعوكم من ورائكم: إليَّ عباد الله، ارجعوا، وأنتم  فارون لا تلوون على أحد، أي: لا تلتفتوا إليه.وقوله تعالى:  فَأَثَابَكُمْ  غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ [آل عمران:153]، يريد جزاكم على معصيتكم غماً، والغم: ألم  النفس لضيق الصدر وصعوبة الحال.وقوله:  بِغَمٍّ [آل عمران:153]، أي: على  غم، وسبب الغم الأول: فوات النصر والغنيمة، والثاني: القتل والجراحات،  وخاصة جراحات نبيهم ] صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ وإذاعة قتله ] بينهم عليه  الصلاة والسلام.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا  فَاتَكُمْ وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ [آل عمران:153]، أي: ما أصابكم بالغم  الثاني الذي هو خبر قتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكي لا تحزنوا على ما  فاتكم من النصر والغنيمة، ولا على ما أصابكم من القتل والجراحات، فأنساكم  الغم الثاني ما غمكم به الغم الأول الذي هو فوات النصر والغنيمة ] فقط؛ لأن  غم المؤمن بقتل النبي وجراحاته أعظم من أن يفوته نصر أو غنيمة.قال: [  وقوله:  وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ [آل عمران:153]، يخبرهم تعالى  أنه بكل ما حصل منهم من معصية وتنازع وفرار، وترك النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في المعركة وحده، وانهزامهم وحزنهم، خبير مطلع عليه، عليم به، وسيجزي  به المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء بإساءته، أو يعفو عنه والله عفو كريم ].ومرة  أخرى اسمعوا إلى هاتين الآيتين، يقول الله تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ  اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ  وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا  تُحِبُّونَ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ  الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا  عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  *  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ  وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ  فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ  وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [آل  عمران:152-153]، فإن شاء الله نكون قد فهمنا هاتين الآيتين فهماً صحيحاً  سليماً، والحمد لله.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: مخالفة القيادة  الرشيدة والتنازع في حال الحرب يسبب الهزيمة المنكرة ] وإلى يوم القيامة،  ومعنى هذا أيها المؤمنون! أنكم إذا كنتم في الجهاد والقائد رشيد فإياكم أن  تتنازعوا، بل ردوا الأمر إلى القائد الرشيد، فإن تنازعكم في حال الحرب  والله سبب في حصول الهزيمة، وليس المقصود بالقيادة: الرئيس فقط ولجنته  المكونة من المستشارين، بل أي مخالفة لأي قيادة تسبب الهزيمة دائماً  وأبداً. [ ثانياً: معصية الله ورسوله والاختلافات بين أفراد الأمة تعقب  آثاراً سيئة أخفها عقوبة الدنيا بالهزائم وذهاب الدولة والسلطان ] وهذا هو  الذي حصل للعالم الإسلامي، إذ أمرنا الله فما فعلنا، ونهانا فلم ننته،  وحصلت الاختلافات بين أفراد الأمة من مذهبية وطائفية وحزبية، وآثاراً سيئة  أخفها عقوبة الدنيا بالهزائم وذهاب دولة المسلمين وسلطانهم، فاستعمرتهم  بريطانيا وإيطاليا وفرنسا وهولندا، وكل ذلك بسبب معصية الله ورسوله  والاختلافات، فكيف أمة تقاتل عدواً وهي مختلفة فيما بينها، هذا مذهبه كذا،  وهذا طريقه كذا؟! أما عقوبة الآخرة فلا تسأل.[ ثالثاً: ما من مصيبة تصيب  العبد ] أو الأمة، قال: [ إلا وعند الله ما هو أعظم منها؛ فلذا يجب حمد  الله تعالى على أنها لم تكن أعظم ] أي: ما من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة يصاب بمصيبة  بسبب ذنبه، ولا تفهم أن الله يصيبك بدون سبب؛ فليحمد الله ولا يحزن ولا  يجزع ولا يتسخط، ولا يشكو الله إلى الناس، بل ليصبر وليعلم أن هناك مصيبة  أعظم من هذه، إذ لو شاء الله لأصابك بمصيبة أعظم، فلو سمعت أن فلاناً قد  احترقت سيارته، وبدأ يسخط ويضجر ويسب الله والعياذ بالله، فأنت تحمد الله،  إذ لو شاء الله لاحترقت أنت وسيارتك، وهذا مثال فقط. إذاً: ما من مصيبة  تصيب المؤمن أو المؤمنة بسبب بذنبه إلا وهناك ما هو أعظم من هذه المصيبة،  فليحمد لله وليشكره وليستغفره، وليسأل الله العفو والعافية، ويحمده على أنه  ما أصابه بأعظم من هذا، بينما الحمقى -كما تعرفون- بمجرد ما يصاب بمصيبة  أو بلية فإنه يسب الله والعياذ بالله؛ لأنهم ما ربوا في حجور الصالحين،، ما  جلسوا في مثل هذا المجلس قط، ولا سمعوا عن الله ورسوله، وبالتالي فلا  يلاموا على ذلك، وهذا عامة العالم الإسلامي، واجلسوا في المقاهي واسمعوا  ماذا يقولون؟. [ ما من مصيبة تصيب العبد إلا وعند الله ما هو أعظم منها؛  فلذا يجب حمد الله تعالى على أنها لم تكن أعظم ]، وأخذنا هذه الفائدة من  قوله تعالى:  ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا  عَنْكُمْ  [آل عمران:152]، وقلنا: لو ما عفا عنهم المعصية لسلط عليهم  المشركين فاكتسحوهم ولم يبقوا منهم أحداً.[ رابعاً: ظاهر هزيمة أحد النقمة،  وباطنها النعمة ]، أي: أن هزيمة أصحاب رسول الله في أحد ظاهرها النقمة؛  لأنهم مالوا إلى الدنيا وتركوا أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن في  باطن الهزيمة النعمة، فكيف ذلك؟ لعلكم تذكرون رؤيا الشيخ محمد عبده في  تفسير المنار، إذ قال: رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عائداً من غزوة أحد  على بغلته والأمة وراءه وهو يقول: لو خيرت بين النصر والهزيمة لاخترت  الهزيمة؛ لأنهم لو انتصروا مع المعصية فإنهم سيصبحون لا يبالون بها، وهم  مقبلون على قتال الأبيض والأسود، وسيقولون: عصينا وما أصابنا شيء، فيعصون  الله لأنهم مسلمون، ولأنهم يقاتلون لأجل إعلاء كلمة الله، وبالتالي فكيف  يهزمهم الله أو يسلط عليهم الكافرين؟! ومن ثم يصبحون مهزومين إلى يوم  القيامة، فمن أجل هذا أصابهم الله ليكون هذا درساً لهم في المستقبل وإلى  اليوم، فعلمهم أنهم يقاتلون في سبيل الله ومع رسول الله، ولما عصوا مضت  فيهم سنة الله فانهزموا.وللأسف فقد انهزمت جيوشنا في كل مكان، وذلك لأنهم  يعيشون على معصية الله والرسول، وبالتالي كيف ينصرهم الله؟! وقد بينت لكم  فقلت: والله لو انتصرت الاشتراكية التي عمت العالم العربي والإسلامي إلا  قليلاً، بأن عاش الاشتراكيون في نعيم ورخاء وكثرة أموال، لكفر المسلمون،  ولأصبحوا كلهم اشتراكيين، لكن من حماية الله بالإسلام وأهله ما استفادوا  منها إلا الذل والعار والفقر، وذلك لما كانوا يتبجحون ويقولون: اشتراكيتنا  نوالي من يواليها ونعادي من يعاديها.إذاً: لو انتصر الاشتراكيون واستغنى  مواطنيهم وترفهوا وكثرت أموالهم، لمال الناس كلهم عن الإسلام وتركوه، لكن  لطف الله عز وجل ورحمته ما نالهم إلا الخزي والفقر.وأخرى: لو انتصر العرب  -لا المسلمون- في قتالهم مع اليهود، لم يبق الإسلام فينا أبداً إلا عند بعض  العجائز أو الضعفاء، لكن الله أبى ذلك حتى يبقى هذا النور، وتبقى هذه  العقيدة وهذا الإسلام، وذلك ليوم ما ينتفعون به، فسلط عليهم حفنة من اليهود  كلما قاتلوهم أذلوهم وهزموهم، مع أنهم كانوا يقولون: قوتنا الضاربة، ولا  يذكرون الله أبداً، وبالتالي انهزم العرب في فلسطين، وكان هذا في الظاهر  نقمة، وهو في الباطن نعمة.وليس معنى هذا أن الشيخ فرحان بهزيمة العرب، فأنا  أقول: لو انتصر العرب الذين كانوا يتبجحون ولا يذكرون اسم الله، لم يبق  مجال للإسلام بينهم، ولقالوا: اسكت يا رجعي، يا منتن، لكن أبى الله إلا  الهزيمة، وكانت في الظاهر نقمة، وفي الباطن نعمة؛ ليبقى الإسلام ويبقى  نوره.قال: [ رابعاً: ظاهر هزيمة أحد النقمة وباطنها النعمة، وبيان ذلك: أن  عَلِمَ المؤمنون أن النصر والهزيمة يتمان حسب سنن إلهية، فما أصبحوا بعد  هذه الحادثة المؤلمة يغفلون تلك السنن أو يهملونها ] أبداً، إذ قد عرفوا أن  النصر والهزيمة يتمان حسب سنن إلهية، فما أصبحوا بعد هذه الحادثة المؤلمة  يغفلون تلك السنن أو يهملونها، وهذه السنن هي الوحدة، وطاعة القيادة،  والمشي في طاعة الله ورسوله، وكل ذلك يجلب النصر، والخروج عن هذا يسبب  الهزيمة إلى يوم القيامة.قال: [ خامساً: بيان حقيقة كبرى -وعظمى- وهي: أن  معصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة واحدة، وفي شيء واحد ترتب عليها آلام  وجراحات وقتل وهزائم وفوات خير كبير وكثير، فكيف إذاً بالذين يعصون رسول  الله طوال حياتهم وفي كل أوامره ونواهيه، وهم يضحكون ولا يبكون، وآمنون غير  خائفين؟! ]، وهؤلاء هم العالم الإسلامي إلا من رحم الله.وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد وآله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (64) 
الحلقة (205)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (68)


امتن الله على عباده المؤمنين أنه بعد الغم الذي أصابهم يوم أحد أنزل عليهم  النعاس مما في قلوبهم من اليقين، حتى إن أحدهم لينام فيسقط السيف من يده  ثم يتناوله، أما أهل النفاق والشك فقد حرمهم الله هذه الأمنة، فما زال  الخوف يقطع قلوبهم، والغم يسيطر على قلوبهم، وهم يظنون بالله غير الحق، وأن  الإسلام سينهزم، وأن أهل الإسلام سينتهون، ولكن الله عز وجل يكبتهم وينصر  عباده المؤمنين الصادقين.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ثم أنزل عليكم من بعد الغم أمنة نعاساً يغشى طائفة منكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذالكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير  يعلمه أو يتعلمه، كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله )، وثالثة من إفضالات الله  علينا وإنعامه: ( أن المؤمن إذا صلى المغرب وجلس ينتظر صلاة العشاء، فإن  الملائكة تصلي عليه ما لم يحدث -أي: ينتقض وضوئه- تقول: اللهم اغفر له،  اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، حتى ينصرف من المسجد )، وهذا  الإنعام والإفضال قد رُزِقناه وحرمه الملايين، و ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ   [الحديد:21].وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام وخاصة مع أحداث  أحد، وها نحن مع هاتين الآتين الكريمتين، فهيا نتلوا هاتين الآيتين  ونتدبرهما ونتأملهما، ثم نأخذ في الشرح لزيادة البيان واليقين، وتلاوة  الآيتين بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ  وَطَائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ  الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ مِنْ  شَيْءٍ قُلْ إِنَّ الأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ  مَا لا يُبْدُونَ لَكَ يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ  مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ  الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ  اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ  بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:154-155].إنهما آيتان عظيمتان، فهيا نعد  تلاوتهما، والأجر للجميع، والمستمع كالتالي، والحرف بعشر حسنات، يقول  تعالى:  ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا  يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ وَطَائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ  يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ  هَلْ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ إِنَّ الأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ  يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا لا يُبْدُونَ لَكَ يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ  لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي  بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى  مَضَاجِعِهِمْ وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ  مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   *  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ إِنَّمَا  اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:154-155].إنه بيان  إجمالي من الله عز وجل، فلنشارك سوياً في فهم هاتين الآيتين، يقول تعالى:   ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا  [آل  عمران:154]، فالقائل هو الله، والمخاطبون هم أصحاب رسول الله من أهل وقعة  أحد. ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ  [آل عمران:154]، وقد  تقدم أنه أصابهم غماً بغم، وعرفنا أن الغم كرب عظيم يصيب النفس.                               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (من بعد الغم أمنة نعاساً..)                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى:  ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا  [آل عمران:154]، والأمنة كالأمن، إلا أن  الأمنة تكون حال الخوف، والأمن مطلق، أي: في حال الخوف وغيره، وقد فسر  الأمنة بالنعاس، يقول طلحة والزبير رضي الله تعالى عنهما: لما أنزل الله  علينا النعاس في المعركة كان السيف يسقط من يدي ثم أتناوله، ثم يأخذني  النعاس فيسقط السيف من يدي مرة أخرى، والنعاس: مقدمة النوم، لكن يصاب الجسم  بالفتور فيذهل العقل.قال: يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ  [آل عمران:154]،  وهم الصلحاء الصادقون الموحدون، لا المرتابون الشاكون والمنافقون.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وطائفة قد أهمتهم أنفسهم...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَطَائِفَةٌ  [آل عمران:154] أخرى،  قَدْ  أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: لا هم لهم إلا  النجاة.قال:  يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ   [آل عمران:154]، وهؤلاء منهم ضعاف الإيمان، وأكثرهم منافقون.قال:   يَقُولُونَ هَلْ لَنَا  [آل عمران:154]، أي: ما لنا  مِنَ الأَمْرِ مِنْ  شَيْءٍ قُلْ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: قل لهم يا رسولنا:  إِنَّ الأَمْرَ  كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ  [آل عمران:154]، ليس لغيره، إذ إنهم كانوا يقولون: لو كان  الأمر لنا ما نأتي لنقاتل المشركين في هذا الوادي، بل سنبقى في المدينة  ونقاتلهم فيها، وكان هذا رأي ابن أبي، وقد سبقه إليه الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، لكن ابن أبي صرح به، ونفث هذه الروح في المنافقين، فالذين رجعوا معه  رجعوا، والذي ما رجعوا فهذا النوع منهم.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (قل إن الأمر كله لله ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ الأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ  يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا لا يُبْدُونَ لَكَ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: ما  لا يظهرون يا رسول الله،  يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ  شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا  [آل عمران:154]، فقال تعالى لرسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: قل لهم:  قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:154]، أي: في داخل المدينة،  لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: ليصرعوا هناك؛ لأن هذا  قد كتبه الله في كتاب المقادير أزلاً، فمن كُتب أنه سيموت في هذا اليوم  فإنه سيموت في هذا اليوم، ومن كتب أنه سيصرع في هذا المكان فإنه سيصرع فيه،  فالخروج وعدمه ليس بشيء أبداً، فالذين كتب الله مصارعهم في أحد سوف  يخرجون، بل لو بقوا في منازلهم وما خرجوا للجهاد فإنهم سيصرعون،  قُلْ لَوْ  كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ  إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ  [آل عمران:154]، ليلقوا مصيرهم هناك.قال:   وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: لو شاء  الله لأخذ الأصحاب برأي رسول الله وما خرجوا لقتال المشركين، وتركهم يدخلون  المدينة ويقاتلونهم بالنساء والأطفال والرجال، ولكن كيف يمحص ويبتلي؟قال:   وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي  قُلُوبِكُمْ  [آل عمران:154]، وحسبنا أن ابن أبي عليه لعائن الله رجع  بثلاثمائة من الطريق، إذ إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج بتسعمائة ألف  إلا مائة، فلو ما أمر الله بالخروج وكتبه فكيف سيظهر هذا النفاق؟                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين تولوا منكم يوم التقى الجمعان...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا  كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   [آل عمران:155]، وهذا يشمل طائفتين، وهما بنو حارثة وبنو سلمة، إذ هموا  بالرجوع ولكن الله سلم.قال:  اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ  [آل عمران:155]،  أي: أراد أن يوقعهم في هذه الزلة.قال:  بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا  [آل  عمران:155]، ولنسكت عن هذا الذنب الخفي إن قلنا: إن المراد منه جماعة بنو  حارثة وبنو سلمة، وإن قلنا: هم الرماة الذين نزلوا من فوق الجبل، فالذي  كسبوا هو معصيتهم لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونزولهم لأخذ الغنيمة  والمال.قال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى  الْجَمْعَانِ  [آل عمران:155]، أي: جمع المؤمنين وجمع المشركين، والظاهر  أنهم الرماة أصحاب الجبل.قال:  إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ  بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ  [آل عمران:155]،  والحمد لله،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُ ورٌ حَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:155]، وهذه بشرى  لهم.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر  المؤمنين: [ معنى الآيتين:ما زال السياق في الحديث عن أحداث غزوة أحد،  فأخبر تعالى في الآية الأولى عن أمور عظام ] وهي خمسة [ الأول: أنه تعالى  بعد الغم الذي أصاب به المؤمنين ]، وهو الهزيمة وفقد الغنيمة، ثم الجراحات  التي أصابت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والإعلان عن وفاته وموته عليه  الصلاة والسلام، وهذا الغم أعظم من الأول.قال: [ الأول: أنه تعالى بعد الغم  الذي أصاب به المؤمنين، أنزل على أهل اليقين ] لا أهل الشك والشرك [ أنزل  على أهل اليقين خاصة أمناً كاملاً، فذهب الخوف عنهم، حتى أن أحدهم لينام  والسيف في يده فيسقط من يده ]. فمن يقوى على أن ينزل هذا الأمن وهذا النعاس  في المعركة والدماء تسيل، ومع هذا ينام أحدهم حتى يستريح؟! إنه الله  تعالى. قال: [ حتى أن أحدهم لينام والسيف في يده فيسقط من يده ثم يتناوله  ]، قال طلحة والزبير وأنس: غشينا النعاس حتى أن السيف ليسقط من يد أحدنا  فيتناوله من الأرض.قال: [ قال تعالى -في بيان هذا-:  ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً  مِنْكُمْ  [آل عمران:154] ]، أي: ينزل عليهم ويغطيهم، كالملائكة التي تغشى  حلقتنا هذه وتغطيها.قال: [ والثاني: أن أهل الشك والنفاق حرمهم الله تعالى  من تلك الأمنة، فما زال الخوف يقطع قلوبهم، والغم يسيطر على نفوسهم، وهم لا  يفكرون إلا في أنفسهم، كيف ينجون من الموت؟ وهم المعنيون بقوله تعالى:   وَطَائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ [آل عمران:154].والثالث -من  الأمور العظام-: أن الله تعالى قد كشف الغطاء عن سرائرهم، فقال:   يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ [آل  عمران:154] ]، فيجب أن يظن بالله ظن الحق كأهل اليقين، لا أن يظن به الباطل  والسوء كأهل الجهل والشرك. قال: [ والمراد من ظنهم بالله غير الحق: ظن  المشركين أنهم يعتقدون أن الإسلام باطل، وأن محمداً ليس رسولاً، وأن  المؤمنين سيهزمون ويموتون، وينتهي الإسلام ومن يدعو إليه ]، فهذه هي الظنون  الباطلة، وهذا هو ظن أبي سفيان والمشركين، بل هو ظن ابن أبي والمنافقين. [  والرابع: أن الله تعالى قد كشف سرهم فقال عنهم:  يَقُولُونَ هَلْ لَنَا  مِنَ الأَمْرِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ [آل عمران:154]، هذا القول قالوه سراً فيما  بينهم، ومعناه: ليس لنا من الأمر من شيء، ولو كان لنا ما خرجنا ولا قاتلنا  ولا أصابنا الذي أصابنا، فأطلعه الله تعالى على سرهم، وقال له: رد عليهم يا  رسولنا بقولك:  إِنَّ الأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ [آل عمران:154]، ثم هتك  تعالى مرة أخرى سترهم وكشف سرهم فقال:  يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا لا  يُبْدُونَ لَكَ [آل عمران:154]، أي: يخفون في أنفسهم من الكفر والبغض  والعداء لك ولأصحابك ما لا يظهرونه لك ]، وهذا شأن المنافقين وضعاف الإيمان  في كل زمان ومكان. [ والخامس: لما تحدث المنافقون في سرهم وقالوا:  لَوْ  كَانَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا [آل عمران:154]،  يريدون لو كان الأمر بأيديهم ما خرجوا لقتال المشركين؛ لأنهم إخوانهم في  الشرك والكفر، ولقتلوا مع من قتل في أحد، فأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد  عليهم بقوله:  قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ [آل عمران:154]،  بالمدينة،  لَبَرَزَ [آل عمران:154]، أي: ظهر،  الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ [آل عمران:154]، وصرعوا فيها  وماتوا؛ لأن ما قدره الله نافذ على كل حال، ولا حذر مع القدر ]، وليس معناه  أننا نترك الحذر ونقول: القدر ماضٍ، إذ إن الله تعالى يقول:  خُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ [النساء:71]، لكن لنعلم أن الله إذا قدر شيئاً فلا ينفع الحذر،  وبالتالي لا نفهم من قوله: لا حذر مع القدر، أنه لا حاجة لنا الآن إلى طلب  الحذر، إذ القدر نافذ، لا، بل اطلب الحذر واحذر، والله قد أمرك بذلك، فاحذر  من عدوك، لكن ما قدره الله لا ينفع فيه الحذر، بل لابد وأن يقع، ومن فوائد  الحذر:أولاً: أن تكون نفسك مطمئنة، فلا تكن مرتاباً ولا خائفاً؛ لأنك قد  قمت بالسبب.ثانياً: إذا أصابك شيء بعد أن حذرت وأطعت الله، فإنه سينشرح  صدرك، وتطيب نفسك، وترضى بقضاء الله وقدره عليك، بخلاف إهمال الحذر أو  الاستعداد أو الأخذ بالأسباب، ولهذا قررنا مرات أن ترك الأسباب التي وضعها  الله للوصول إلى غاية من الغايات فسق وفجور، وردٌ لأمر الله ورسوله،  والاعتماد على الأسباب وأنها هي الفاعلة، شرك وكفر بالله، فاعرف هذا يا عبد  الله، ومعنى هذا: خذ بالأسباب التي أمر الله بها ورسوله، وهي طاعة تثاب  عليها وتؤجر، أما أن تعتمد على الأسباب وتقول: قواتنا، إرادتنا، سنفعل كذا،  بدون الاعتماد على الله، فهذا شرك وكفر بالله، فقول أهل العلم: لا حذر مع  القدر، يعني: إذا حذرت وما نفع الحذر؛ لأن الله كاتب هذه البلية أو هذه  المصيبة، فليس معناه: أن نترك الحذر.قال: [ ولا بد أن يتم خروجكم إلى أحد  بتدبير الله تعالى ليبتلي الله، أي: يمتحن، ما في صدوركم ويميز ما في  قلوبكم، فيظهر ما كان غيباً لا يعلمه إلا هو إلى عالم المشاهدة؛ ليعلمه  ويراه على حقيقته رسوله والمؤمنون ]، أي: ما كان مكتوماً في المدينة فقد  أظهره الله في أحد، فعلمه الرسول والمؤمنون.قال: [ وهذا لعلم الله تعالى  بذات الصدور، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ  لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ [آل  عمران:154] -في أحد-  وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ  وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  [آل عمران:154] ]، فالعلم الذي كان غيباً قد أظهره الله لنا، فعرفنا  المنافق من المؤمن الموقن.قال: [ هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى. أما الآية  الثانية فقد تضمنت إخبار الله تعالى عن حقيقة واحدة ينبغي أن تعلم -حقيقة  واحدة ينبغي أن يعلمها المؤمنون والمؤمنات- وهي أن الذين فروا -هربوا- من  المعركة لما اشتد القتال وعظم الكرب، الشيطان هو الذي أوقعهم في هذه الزلة،  وهي توليهم عن القتال -تقدم:  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى  أَحَدٍ [آل عمران:153]-بسبب بعض الذنوب كانت لهم، ولذا عفا الله عنهم ولم  يؤاخذهم بهذه الزلة، وذلك لأن الله غفور حليم، فلذا يمهل عبده حتى يتوب  فيتوب عليه ويغفر له، ولو لم يكن حليماً لكان يؤاخذ لأول الذنب وأول الزلة،  فلا يمكن أحداً من التوبة والنجاة ]، لكن لحلمه ورحمته يمكن عباده،  فيمهلهم حتى يتوبوا ليتوب عليهم ويغفر لهم.قال: [ هذا معنى قوله تعالى:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ [آل عمران:155]، أي: عن القتال،   يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ [آل عمران:155]، أي: جمع المؤمنين وجمع  الكافرين بأحد،  إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا  كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ [آل عمران:155]، فلم يؤاخذهم،  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ [آل عمران:155] ].هذا هو معنى هاتين الآيتين  الكريمتين، وقد نقلنا لكم أحداث أحد مع رسول الله وأصحابه والمنافقين،  وشهدنا هذه الأحداث وكأننا ننظر إليها رأي العين، وتم هذا بفضل الله في  كتابه العزيز القرآن الكريم.وهناك سؤال يقول: ما الفرق بين الصدور والقلوب؟  والجواب: أن الصدر هو الجوف الذي فيه القلب، وفيه أشياء تكون في الصدر،  كوسواس وهواجس، وأخرى تتركز في القلب، وما في القلب أصعب، وكتمانه سهل، أما  في الصدر فيخرج على اللسان، إذ ليس مضبوطاً.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                والآن مع هداية الآيتين، إذ لا توجد آية لا تحمل الهداية  إلى الإسعاد والكمال، وإلى معرفة الطريق، فإذا سلك العارف الطريق نجا وكمل  وسعد، فهذا هو معنى الهداية، وكل آية في كتاب الله لها هدايتها الخاصة،  فهيا نتأمل في هدايات هاتين الآيتين. قال المؤلف: [ من هداية  الآيتين:أولاً: إكرام الله تعالى لأوليائه بالأمان الذي أنزله في قلوبهم ]،  وهذه كرامة من الله تعالى لأوليائه، وأنا قد قلت لكم: إنه في أثناء الحرب  والمعركة دائرة، أنزل الله عليهم النعاس فهدأت نفوسهم وارتاحت أجسامهم،  وكأنهم في المستشفى، بل أفضل من ذلك، فمن يقوى على هذا غير الله؟ والله ما  يقدر عليها أحد إلا الله، وهذه طائفة أهل اليقين لا أهل الشك.فيا عباد  الله! قد تبتلى في يوم من الأيام بما يزلزل أقدامك ويفزعك، فينزل الله  تعالى عليك أمنة كهذه، فلا تبالي عند ذلك، وهذه الهداية مأخوذة من الآية  الأولى:  ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً  نُعَاسًا  [آل عمران:154]، وقرئ: (أمْنَة) بالسكون أيضاً، والنعاس: مقدمات  النوم، وهذه الأمنة التي حصل لكم بها الأمن سببها النعاس.قال: [ ثانياً:  إهانة الله تعالى لأعدائه بحرمانهم مما أكرم به أولياءه وهم في مكان واحد  ]، وقد ظهر هذا واضحاً جلياً، إذ إنهم كانوا كلهم في أحد في ذلك الوادي  والمعركة دائرة، فأولياء الله أكرمهم بإنزال النعاس والأمنة، بينما الآخرون  حرموا من ذلك، فقلوب تتمزق من الخوف والكرب والهم، وأهل اليقين نائمون لا  يزعجهم شيء. وبالتالي لابد وأن تحصل هذا الكرامات لأولياء الله، وثقوا في  هذا، فلا يمضي عليك زمان إلا وتحصل لك، إذ إن الله عز وجل يحب أولياءه  ويكرمهم.وهنا سؤال يقول: من هم أولياء الله؟ والجواب: يقول الله تعالى:   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [يونس:63]، الإيمان الصحيح الحق،  وَكَانُوا [يونس:63]  طول حياتهم،  يَتَّقُونَ [يونس:63] مساخط الله بفعل ما أمر، وبترك ما نهى  وزجر.سؤال آخر: هل للثالوث الأسود في باب الولاية شيء؟ نعم، فقد حوَّلوا  القرآن ليُقرأ على الموتى، وجعلوا السنة تُقرأ للبركة لا للتعلم وأخذ  الهداية، وقصروا أولياء الله في الموتى، فلو أنك قبل ستة قرون دخلت القاهرة  المعزية، أو دمشق الشامية، أو بغداد، أو كراتشي، أو إندونيسيا، أو مراكش،  أو الخرطوم في السودان، ثم قابلت أول شخص لقيته، فقلت له: يا أخي! لقد جئت  من بلاد بعيدة، وأريد منك أن تدلني على ولي من أولياء هذه البلاد، فوالله  لا يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى قبر، ولا يفهم أن في الخرطوم أو في القاهرة ولياً في  الصفوف الأولى في المسجد، وهذه قبل سبعين سنة تقريباً، وأقسم لكم بالله لقد  عاشت هذه الأمة قروناً لا تعرف ولاية الله إلا في الموتى، والذي فعل بها  هذا هو الثالوث الأسود المكون من اليهود والمجوس والنصارى، فقد تعانقوا  جميعاً لإطفاء نور الله تعالى، إذ إنهم عجوزا في الحروب فاحتالوا بالحيل،  وعرفوا أن القرآن روح لا حياة كاملة بدونه، فعملوا على تحويله ليقرأ على  الموتى، سواء في العواصم أو في البادية، وكذلك السنة لا تُقرأ إلا للبركة،  فيجتمعون يقرءون كتاب البخاري أو الموطأ للبركة، لا لاستنباط الأحكام  ومعرفة الهداية.إذاً: الولاية حرموا منها الأحياء، وذلك من أجل أن يزنيَ  بعضهم بنساء بعض، وأن يسب ويشتم بعضهم بعضاً، وأن يأكلوا أموال بعضهم  بعضاً، ووالله العظيم لو كنت تعرف أن هذا السيد ولي لله فإنك لا تستطيع أن  تسبه أو تشتمه، بل لا تستطيع أن تفكر بالزنا بامرأته، وقد عرفناهم، إذ إن  أحدهم إذا مر بقبر ولي فإنه يرتعد، ولذلك فالعدو الثالوث لكي يبيح الزنا  والجرائم، ولكي يفسد المسلمين قالوا: الولاية محصورة في أهل المقابر فقط،  في سيدي عبد القادر الجيلاني، ومولاي إدريس، والعيدروس، والبدوي،  والجيلاني، أما ولي يمشي على الأرض فلا.والبرهنة على ما أقول: إن الزنا  موجود في العالم الإسلامي، إذ إن المسلمين يزنون بنساء وببنات بعضهم البعض!  وكذلك وجود الإجرام والتلصص والسرقة والسلب بين المسلمين، ولو كانوا  يعتقدون أنهم أولياء لله ما استطاعوا أن يؤذوهم، لكن الأعداء مسحوا هذه  القضية نهائياً، وتركوا الأمة كلها أعداء لبعضها البعض، والحمد لله أن  عرفنا ذلك، وقد ذكرت لكم حادثة من ملايين الحوادث وهي: أني عندما كنت صبياً  وجالساً مع شيوخ كبار حول المسجد، حدث أحدهم فقال: إذا زنا فلان فلا يمر  بالشارع الفلاني وهو جنباً؛ احتراماً لسيدي علي! وهو ولي في القرية، فانظر  كيف يزني بامرأة مؤمن من إخوانه، ثم يخاف أن يمر على قبر سيدي فلان وهو  جنباً؟! فهل عرفتم ما فعل الثالوث الأسود؟ إي عرفنا، فهيا نغير وضعنا، فمن  منكم يقول: يا شيخ كيف نغير هذا الوضع؟ هل يقوم زعيم فيقول: بالخلافة! متى  توجد الخلافة؟! وآخر قد يقول: بالمال؟! ما عندنا أموال، إذ إن هذا يحتاج  إلى بنوك أمريكا كلها، إذاً نغير هذا الوضع بأن نقبل على الله في صدق، نساء  ورجالاً وأطفالاً، فنجلس في بيوت الله كجلستنا هذه، أهل القرية وأهل الحي،  وذلك أنه إذا دقت الساعة السادسة فنتوضأ ونتطهر، ونلبس أحسن الثياب، ونحمل  أطفالنا ونسائنا إلى بيوت الله تعالى، فنصلي المغرب كما صلينا، ونجتمع  هكذا، النساء وراءنا دونهن ستاراً، والأطفال بين الرجال والنساء صفوف  كالملائكة، فنتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، ليلة آية من كتاب الله، وأخرى حديثاً من  أحاديث رسول الله، على أن يكون المربي عليماً حكيماً، ويأخذون في هذا  النمو والكمال العقلي والطهارة الروحية والآداب العالية، وفي خلال أربعين  يوماً فقط أو سنة، لا يبق في القرية أو الحي من يسب أخاه المؤمن، ولا يبق  من يمد يده لسلب مال أخيه المؤمن، ولا يبق من يفكر بأن يفجر ببنت أو بابن  أو بامرأة أخيه المؤمن، ولا يبق من يتلوى من الجوع وإخوانه شباع، ولا يمشي  عارياً وهم مكسوون، ولا يبق من يظلم ويسكت عن ظلمه، بل يؤدب ويهذب، وتصبح  القرية أو الحي كأنها في عهد أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم.فما الذي يضير  العالم الإسلامي لو أقبل على الله بهذه الطريقة؟ ما الذي يصيبهم؟ هل تتوقف  الأعمال؟ لا والله ما تتوقف، إن اليهود والنصارى في العالم بأسره إذا دقت  الساعة السادسة وقف دولاب العمل، سواء في فرنسا أو بريطانيا أو أمريكا أو  اليابان، إذ إنهم اشتغلوا من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها فيكفي، ثم يذهبون إلى  دور السينما والمعازف ليروحوا على أنفسهم خمس أو أربع ساعات، ويعودون  كالبهائم إلى بيوتهم، فهل نحن مثلهم؟ نحن إذا ذهبنا إلى بيوت ربنا نتلقى  الكتاب والحكمة، تزكو قلوبنا وعقولنا وفهومنا وأرواحنا، ونعود في أسعد حال  إلى بيوتنا. وأنا أعرف أن علماءنا لا يقبلون هذا في العالم الإسلامي، إذ  إنهم سيستصعبون هذا الأمر! فأقول: هل نسلب الناس أموالهم ونطالبهم بأن  يغتالوا ويقتلوا ويثيروا الفتن؟! ما الذي يكون؟ فقط أن نرجع إلى الله فنبكي  بين يديه، ونطرح أمامه ليرفع ما بنا، وينزل الخير والرحمة علينا، ومع هذا  كم سنة ونحن نبكي؟ إنه لا حل لنا إلا أن نتوب إلى الله. [ ثالثاً: تقرير  مبدأ القضاء والقدر، وأن من كُتب موته في مكان لا بد وأن يموت فيه ]، فكم  من إنسان في المدينة يريد أن يموت في المدينة فيموت في أمريكا، وكم من  إنسان من إندونيسيا يموت في المدينة، ولذلك من كتب أن يموت في مكان ما فلن  يموت إلا فيه، وهذا مظهر من مظاهر قدرة الله، وهو دليل ومنطق القضاء  والقدر، وأخذنا هذه الهداية من قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي  بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى  مَضَاجِعِهِمْ [آل عمران:154]، ليموتوا هناك.[ رابعاً: أفعال الله تعالى لا  تخلو أبداً من حكم عالية، فيجب التسليم لله تعالى والرضا بأفعاله في خلقه  ]، سواء كانت نصراً أو هزيمة، غنى أو فقراً، ذلاً أو عزاً، إذ ما تم ذلك  والله إلا لحكمة عالية؛ لأن الله حكيم عليم، وقد ضربت لكم مثلاً عل ذلك وهو  استعمار الغرب لنا، إذ إنه تم بتدبير الله تعالى، وذنوبنا هي التي أوقعتنا  في ذلك حتى نفيق ولا نرجع مرة ثانية إلى الذل والهوان. إذاً: فنحن ننتظر،  فوالله إن لم يتدارك الله المسلمين في الشرق والغرب بتوبة صادقة لنزل بهم  بلاء أعظم من بلاء الاستعمار، إذ إنهم يبيحون ما حرم الله، ويحرمون ما أحل  الله، فهم معرضون عن الله تماماً، وكأن الله لا وجود له، وسوف ينزل البلاء  على من لم يتب إلى الله ويرجع إليه، ولو عرفوا هذا لبكوا الليل وصرخوا.[  خامساً: الذنب يولد الذنب، والسيئة تتولد عنها سيئة، فلذا وجبت التوبة من  الذنب على الفور ]، وهذه سنة الله تعالى، فإذا أذنبت ذنباً أو فعلت سيئة  ولم تبادر إلى محوه فوالله لتذنب مرة أخرى، وهذه سنة الله تعالى، إذ إن  السيئة تولد السيئة، وأخذنا هذا من قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا [آل عمران:155]، أي: ذنباً ولد ذنباً،  وسيئة ولدت سيئة، فلهذا واجبنا أننا إذا أذنبنا نتوب على الفور، أما إذا  لم نتب فسوف تتوالى السيئات حتى نغرق فيها والعياذ بالله.وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (65) 
الحلقة (206)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (69)


ينادي الله عز وجل في هذه الآيات عباده المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم،  فيناديهم لينهاهم عن الاتصاف بصفات الكافرين النفسية، الذين يقولون  لإخوانهم في الكفر الذين يخرجون للتجارة أو الغزو ثم مات أحدهم أو قتل: لو  أطاعونا ما ماتوا ولا قتلوا، وهذه النفسية يتولد عندهم من جرائها غم  وحسرات، وما درى أولئك الجهال أن الله يحيي ويميت، ثم يبشر الله عباده  المؤمنين بأن من قتل منهم في سبيل الله أو مات فإن مرجعه إلى الله الغفور  الرحيم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين  كفروا وقالوا لإخوانهم إذا ضربوا في الأرض أو كانوا غزى لو كانوا عندنا ما  ماتوا وما قتلوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رغبة فيما  بشرنا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! ما زلنا مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس  إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقَالُوا  لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا غُزًّى لَوْ  كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ  حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   *  وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ  مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ    *  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ قُتِلْتُمْ لَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  [آل  عمران:156-158].هيا نكرر تلاوة هذه الآيات الثلاث متأملين متدبرين:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقَالُوا  لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا غُزًّى لَوْ  كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ  حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   *  وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ  مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ    *  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ قُتِلْتُمْ لَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  [آل  عمران:156-158]، (مِتم)، و(مُتم) قراءتان سبعيتان، فبالكسرة حجازية، وبالضم  كوفية.                                 
** نهي الله للمؤمنين أن يكونوا كالذين كفروا                                                                                                   * *
                                يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل عمران:156]، هذا  النداء موجه من الله لعباده المؤمنين، فهذا كلامه وهذا كتابه، ونحن أولياؤه  وعبيده، فإذا ناداهم ربهم عز وجل فإنما يناديهم لواحدة من أربعة، وهنا  ناداهم لينهاهم عما يسيء إليهم ويضر بهم، عما يؤذيهم ويشقيهم، وقد ناداهم  بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأن الإيمان بمثابة الطاقة، بل بمثابة الروح الذي لا حياة  بدونه، أو لا حياة حق بدون إيمان حق. ثم نهانا بقوله فقال:  لا تَكُونُوا  [آل عمران:156]، وهنا اللام ناهية،  كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا [آل عمران:156]،  من المنافقين واليهود والنصارى والمشركين والبوذيين والشيوعيين، لكن هنا لا  زال السياق عن غزوة أحد وما ترتب عليها من تعاليم وهدايات، وبالتالي  فالذين كفروا هنا هم المنافقون الذين يبطنون الكفر ويظهرون الإيمان، فكشف  الله الغطاء عنهم، وأعلمهم أنهم كافرون، وقد نهى الله المؤمنين أن يكونوا  كالذين كفروا، إذ إنه ينبغي أن نتباين مع الكافرين وألا نكون مثلهم، لا في  الرأي ولا في التفكير ولا في الزي ولا في أي شيء آخر، وإنما الفصال الكامل؛  لأنهم أنجاس ونحن أطهار؛ لأنهم أموات ونحن أحياء، لأنهم يقادون ونحن قادة،  لأنهم يهتدون ونحن مهتدون وهادون، ففرق كبير بين هذا وذاك، وبالتالي كيف  تريد أن تكون مثل إنسان ميت؟!                                                                      
** لطيفة في النهي عن التشبه بالكافرين                                                                                                   * *
                               لطيفة: أرى أطفالنا في المدينة النبوية يلبسون أزياء كلها  كأزياء أولاد الكفار، ولا أدري ما هو السبب؟! فقد كان أولادنا كالملائكة  يلبسون الثوب الإيماني الرباني الأبيض، فاستبدلوه بثياب النصارى والمشركين  والمجوس، فهل سألوا وأفتوهم بالجواز؟! كذلك الزي العسكري، فقد بكينا وصرخنا  وندبنا وقلنا: يجب أن يتميز الجندي الرباني عن الجندي الشيطاني، وقد رأيت  في هذه القضية رؤيا نبوية، وذلك لما أمر الزعيم عبد الناصر بتوحيد الجيوش  العربية من أجل أن يقاتلوا اليهود، ونحن الآن في المملكة قد اضطررنا، إذ  كيف نبقى مخالفين لجيوش العرب؟ فهيا نلبس لباسها من أجل الانتصار! والله لا  انتصار، وهذه الأحداث منذ أربعين سنة أو ثلاثة وأربعين سنة، وقد رأيتني  أمام باب السلام الموجود الآن، وبيني وبين الباب حفرة طويلة عريضة عند  نهاية عتبة الباب، والأخرى بين يدي، وفي وسطها نعشان أو جنازتان، فخطر  ببالي أن أحد النعشين لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والثاني لـأحمد  الزهراني، وأحمد الزهراني كان شرطياً، فجلس على السرير فقلت: ما دام الشرطي  حياً فالرسول من باب أولى، وفجأة انطمست الحفرة والرسول واقف، وأنا أقول:  يا رسول الله! استغفر لي، يا رسول الله! استغفر لي، وأنا في حالة انفعالية  لا أستطيع تصورها، فقال لي بصوت خافت: أرجو، أي: أنا، أو قال لي: اُرجُ هو،  فإذا قال: اُرجُ هو، أي: أنه يرجو الاستغفار، وإذا قال لي: أنا أرجو، أي:  أرجو أنا، ولحظة وإذا بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً على كرسي من حجر  إلى باب السلام من الجهة الشرقية، وكأنه البدر، وبينما أنا واقف إذا بطفل  كعبد الله يلبس بدلة كبدلة نجيب، ونجيب هو الذي قام بالثورة ضد الملك  فاروق، وقد احتضنه عبد الناصر، ثم بعد ذلك أبعدوه، وبدلة نجيب عبارة عن  بدلة عسكرية من يطنان فرنسي.والمهم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى  ذلك الموقف أشار بيده الطاهرة هكذا وقال بالحرف الواحد: أبمثل هذا يبتغون  العزة؟! وفعلاً ما أعزهم الله إلى الآن، إذ نحن أذلاء لليهود.وقد نفع الله  بتلك الرؤيا -فقد كان الدرس بداخل المسجد- فقد حججنا ونزلنا المدينة في  صفر، ثم جاء العيد ورجالات المدينة من الأعيان يلبسون أطفالهم تلك البدلة،  ويأتون بهم إلى الحجرة الشريفة ليسلموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وما إن رأيت هذا حتى كدت أن أتمزق؛ لأننا كنا في بلد مستعمرة نرى أن من  يلبس لبسة الكفار كافر، وما كان يخطر ببالي أن مؤمناً يتزيا بزي الكافر،  فكيف يتحدون رسول الله ويأتون بأطفالهم ليغضبوه؟! وهل يرضى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بهذا؟ والله ما يرضى، والحمد لله فقد كان هناك خياط مختص  يخيط مثل هذه الملابس، ثم أغلق محله وانتهت بعد فترة وجيزة.وأنا قلت هذا  لأننا نسمع نداء من السماء،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:156]، لبيك ربنا لبيك،  لا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل  عمران:156]، قال أهل العلم: في كل شيء إلا ما لابد منه، فلا نأكل أكلهم من  الخنزير والميتة، ولا نشرب كشربهم، ولا نتناول الشراب بأيدينا كما  يتناولون، ولا ندخل نعالنا في أرجلنا كما يفعلون، إنها مباينة كاملة  ومفاصلة تامة؛ لأنهم أموات أنجاس، ونحن أطهار أحياء، فلا عجب ولا  غرابة.إذاً: إن شاء الله من هذه الليلة على الآباء أن يلبسوا أولادهم  اللباس الأبيض كلباس الملائكة، ولا يلبسونهم هذه البرنيطة وهذا السروال  كسروال المجوس، فهل هذا حتى نعلمهم العبث والتمرغ في التراب؟ لا؛ لأنه لما  يكون الثوب نظيفاً فلا تسمح له أمه ولا أبوه أن يتمرغ به في التراب، لكن ما  دام أنه سروال أسود كاليهودي فيعبث به كيفما شاء.وقد قلت من قبل: على  المسلمين أن يحتفظوا بزيهم الإسلامي، فإذا انعقد مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة أو  مجلس الأمن، فإن المسلم يدخل بزيه الإسلامي، والبرانيط والأزياء الكافرة  على الآخرين، فيراه البلجيكي أو البريطاني أو اليوناني فيقول: من هذا؟  فيردون عليه فيقولون: هذا مسلم، تريد أن تعرف اسأله، أو اذهب إلى الفندق  واسأله، فتكون دعوة باللباس الإسلامي، لكن إن دخلوا كلهم بزي اليهود  والنصارى، فمن يعرف هذا من هذا؟! بل لا تكون دعوة إلى الله تعالى، ولعلكم  تذوقون هذه المرارة، وذلك لما يدخلوا هذه المؤتمرات أو غيرها فيجدون شخصيات  متميزة، فيسألون عنهم فيعرفون أنهم مسلمون، فيضطرهم إلى أن يسألوا عن  الإسلام، فيأتي فيتعلم الإسلام وتبين له الطريق الحق، ومن الجائز أن يهديه  الله فيدخل في الإسلام، فكونك في زي إسلامي هذا أوجب عليك وألزم لك؛ لأنك  لست مثلهم أبداً، إذ أنت حي وهم أموات، أنت طاهر وهم أنجاس، أنت صادق وهم  كذبة، أنت شجاع وهم جبناء، وبوصفك المسلم الكامل الإسلام، وما هي دعاوى  نقولها، بل المسلم الحق.وكذلك المؤمنات إذا تزيت إحداهن بزي كذا أو كذا،  فأقول لهن: القاعدة عندنا: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )، ولن تنحل هذه  القاعدة أبداً، فلو يأتي علماء النفس من أجل أن يحلوها، أو ليجدوا أن  الرسول ما وفق فيها وما أصاب، ما استطاعوا أبداً، بل والله لو اجتمعوا كلهم  ما نقضوها؛ لأن (تشبه) على وزن تفعل، أي: أراد أن يكون مثل هذا، فلن يكون  إلا مثله، تشبه أن يكون كـعنترة بن شداد، سوف يعمل ما استطاع من التمرين  على الشجاعة حتى يكون مثله، أو رأى هابطاً مخنثاً وأراد أن يكون مثله،  فيأخذ يمشي كمشيته، ويلبس كلبسه، وينطق كمنطقه، وفترة وإذا هو مثله، وإذا  رأت المرأة عاهرة في مجلة أو جريدة أو شاهدتها في تلفاز وأرادت أن تتزيا  بزيها، فلا تلبث أن تكون مثلها، فتفسد عقيدتها، ويمرض قلبها، وتصبح هابطة  مثلها، إذ لو كانت تريد أن تتتشبه بـفاطمة أو بـعائشة أو بأمهات المؤمنين  فإنها ستكون مثلهن، لكن ما دامت أنها أرادت أن تكون كهذه العاهرة في لباسها  أو زيها، فلا تزال تتشبه بها حتى يموت قلبها، وتصبح من الساقطات والعياذ  بالله، فهل فيكم من يرد عليّ في هذا؟ إننا لن نقول هذا على غير علم  أبداً.إذاً: فهيا نتشبه بالصالحين فنكون مثلهم، فلا نحلق لحية، ولا ندخن  عند باب المسجد، ولا نكذب، ولا نفجر، ولا نخلف الوعود، وعند ذلك نصبح  صالحين، إذ ما معنى قول الله تعالى:  لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ  الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا  [الأحزاب:21]؟                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إذا ضربوا في الأرض أو كانوا غزىً لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَكُونُوا  كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [آل عمران:156]، في كل شيء،  وَقَالُوا  لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ  [آل عمران:156]، ليس من الأم والأب، ولا من الأسرة أو  القبيلة، وإنما إخوانهم في الدين والعقيدة الكافرة،  إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:156]، أي: خرجوا مسافرين للتجارة،  أَوْ كَانُوا  غُزًّى  [آل عمران:156]، جمع غازٍ، أي: غزاة، ثم إذا مات المسافر في سفره،  ومات الغازي في غزوه، فماذا يقول إخوانهم؟ آه!  لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا   [آل عمران:156]، أي: ما سافروا في سبيل الله ولا غزوا في سبل الله،  مَا  مَاتُوا  [آل عمران:156]، وهذه عقيدة من لا يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر، عقيدة  كافر بقضاء الله وقدره، عقيدة هابط لاصق بالأرض، وهذه العقيدة تورثهم الهم  والحزن والكرب والبلاء الباطني النفسي، إذ إنهم يقولون: لو ما سافر ولدي ما  مات! ما ونسوا قول الله تعالى:  لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ  [آل عمران:154]، أي: الذين كتب الله عليهم  القتل في هذا اليوم، إذ إنهم سيأتون إلى هذا المكان ولو كانوا في بيوتهم،  وذلك لينفذ حكم الله تعالى، ويمضي قضاؤه وقدره فيهم، إذ الحياة ليست فوضى  كلٌ يدبر برأسه ونفسه، إن الحياة بيد الله عز وجل، فهو الذي يدبرها، فلا  يعز من يعز، ولا يذل من يذل إلا بتدبير الله وقضائه وحكمه، ولا يفتقر من  يفتقر، ولا يستغني من يستغني، ولا يصح ولا يمرض إلا بتدبير الله عز وجل،  وقد مضى هذا في كتاب المقادير باللحظة؛ فلا يقع في الكون شيء إلا بعلم الله  وقضائه وقدره. قوله تعالى:  لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا  قُتِلُوا  [آل عمران:156]، والموت يكون في السفر، والضرب يكون في الأرض،  والقتل يكون في الجهاد أو في الحرب والقتال.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ليجعل الله ذلك حسرة في قلوبهم)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم علل تعالى لهذه النفسية فقال:  لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:156]، وهذا له وجهان -إذ  القرآن حمال الوجوه- فالوجه الأول الظاهر من الآية: تأوههم وتململهم، إذ  إنهم يقولون: لو كان كذا لكان كذا، فيكسبهم الهم والحزن والحسرة في أنفسهم،  ووالله إنه لألم وحسرة وكرب عظيم في النفس، فلا يرتاح أبداً، فلهذا، قال:   لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:156]،  والحسرة ألم نفسي تضيق به النفس.ثانياً: عندما لا نكون مثلهم في إيماننا  وفي قدراتنا وفي طاقاتنا وفي صبرنا وفي جهادنا، فإنه لما نعلو ونسمو ونعز  يكون ذلك هماً وكرباً وحزناً لهم، فهذان وجهان مشرقان في الآية يتحققان  بها.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يحيي ويميت والله بما تعملون بصير)                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  [آل  عمران:156] لا سواه،  وَاللَّهُ  جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  يُحْيِي  من يحيي،   وَيُمِيتُ  من يميت، وبالتالي فلا محيي ولا مميت إلا الله عز وجل. ثم ختم  الله الآية فقال:  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  [آل عمران:156]،  يا أيها المؤمنون! يا من دعيتم إلى ألا تكونوا كالذين كفروا في أزيائهم، في  معتقداتهم، في آمالهم، في حياتهم كلها، اعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير،  وهذا وعيد ووعد من الله تعالى، فإن استجبتم لما دعاكم إليه فأنتم في خير  حال وأحسنه، وإن رفضتم فسوف ينزل بكم البلاء والشقاء؛ لأنه:  بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  أي: مطلع عليكم، فهكذا يربينا الله عز وجل، وقد  تربينا أيام كنا نقرأ القرآن ونتدبره، لكن لما حولناه ليُقرأ على الموتى  متنا كالأموات، وما عاد أحد منا يتدبر كلام الله عز وجل.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو متم لمغفرة من الله ورحمة خير مما يجمعون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ  مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ   [آل عمران:157]. وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ  [آل عمران:157]، وعزتنا وجلالنا  فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مُتُّمْ  [آل عمران:157]، أو (مِتم) بالكسر، وهما  قراءتان سبعيتان ولغتان فصيحتان،  لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ  خَيْرٌ مِمَّا  [آل عمران:157] (تجمعون) قراءة سبعية،  خَيْرٌ مِمَّا  يَجْمَعُونَ  [آل عمران:157]، أي: خير مما يجمع المشركون والكافرون، وفي  هذا ترغيب في الجهاد في سبيل الله، فارتفعوا أيها المؤمنون إلى مستواكم  اللائق بكم، وعزتنا وجلالنا لئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو مِتم في الطريق -لأن  القتل يكون بالسيف والرمح، وقد يموت بدون ذلك وهو في طريقه-  لَمَغْفِرَةٌ   جواب: لئن، أي: مغفرة من الله تزيل كل أثر من نفوسكم،  وَرَحْمَةٌ   تغمركم وتدخلكم دار السلام خير مما يجمع الكفار من المليارات، بل ومن  البنوك كلها.فهيا نموت في سبيل الله أو نقتل، فأما الموت في سبيل الله  فممكن، إذ الحجاج والعمار لبيت الله قد يموتون في الطريق، أما الغزو فليس  بعد حتى يعلنها صريحة إمام المسلمين، وحينئذ نتسابق إلى الجهاد، أما بدون  إذن إمام المسلمين فلا؛ لأن الظروف غير ملائمة للقتال، فهناك معاهدات  واتفاقيات بين الدول، كما أنه ليس هناك إعداد كامل لغزو بريطانيا أو  اليونان؛ لأن الجهاد لا يكون إلا في ديار الكفار، أما الذين يطالبون  بالجهاد في داخل بلاد المسلمين، وينادون: اقتلوا الحكام وعسكرهم! فهذه  نظرية فاسدة وباطلة وخاطئة ومنكرة لا تحل، بل لا يوجد لها أثر في الإسلام،  إذ إن الجهاد إما أن يغزونا جيش كافر الصلبان في أعناقهم، أو يدخل العدو  ديارنا، وعند ذلك يعلن إمام المسلمين التعبئة العامة للنفير، وذلك حتى  نجليه ونبعده عن ديارنا، وإما أننا قد تهيأنا واستعدينا وأصبحنا قادرين على  غزو تلك البلاد، وحينئذ ترسو سفننا في سواحلها أو يصل الإعلان منا إلى تلك  الدولة المجاورة لنا، فنخاطبهم بما علمنا الله ورسوله: يا أهل هذه الديار  ادخلوا في الإسلام، ادخلوا في رحمة الله فتسعدوا وتكملوا، وتطيبوا وتطهروا،  وتنتهي عندكم مظاهر الفقر والشقاء والعذاب، والخبث والخسران؛ لأن هذا الذي  نخوفكم به نحن تنزهنا عنه، وما أصبح بيننا خبث ولا ظلم ولا فقر ولا شقاء،  إذ طبقنا الإسلام فرحمنا الله به، فإن قالوا: لن ندخل في دينكم، قلنا لهم:  إذاً اسمحوا لنا أن ندخل بلادكم فنعلم أفرادكم ونوجههم ونرشدهم وابقوا أنتم  على دينكم، فإن قالوا: لا بأس، فهيا نعقد معاهدة مع أهل الذمة يكون  بموجبها أن نحميهم، وأن نموت دونهم، وأن نقيم العدل والرحمة فيهم، وأن يدخل  إخواننا بلادهم كالملائكة، فلا خيانة، ولا كذب، ولا أي مظاهر من مظاهر  الباطل، وإنما يكون منا الصدق والعدل والرحمة والطهر والصفاء، وما هي إلا  ليالٍ أو أيام وانجذب الناس إلى الإسلام ودخلوا فيه؛ لما يشاهدوا من آثار  الكمال، وإن قالوا: لا، قلنا لهم: إذاً الحرب بيننا، فيستنفر الإمام  المسلمين، ويعلن خوض المعركة، وعند ذلك ينصرنا الله عليهم، ودليل هذا قوله  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ  مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123]، بهذه الآية اتسعت رقعة الإسلام في خمسة  وعشرين عاماً، فوصل الإسلام إلى الأندلس وإلى ما وراء نهر السند.فهل كان  أصحاب رسول الله وأولادهم وأحفادهم من هذا النوع الذي نحن عليه؟ مستحيل، إذ  كيف سينشرون الإسلام؟! والآن الكفار يضحكون ويتقززون من إسلامنا،  ويلمزوننا بالأصوليين والمتطرفين، فقتلونا وذبحونا وحرقونا، وقد وجدوا فرصة  في ذلك، وأنا خائف أن أوروبا تغضب غضبة ويزداد هذا التطرف بين بلاد  المسلمين، فيقولون: يا إخواننا ما نريد أن نبقي هذا النوع عندنا، فيبعدون  كل المؤمنين، وبعد ذلك هل أقمنا الدولة الإسلامية؟! لا والله، إذاً على  الأقل الآن الإسلام ينتشر في أوروبا وأمريكا بواسطة الدعاة والكلمة الطيبة،  وليس بالرصاصة والمسدس، فأين الوعي؟ وأين الإدراك؟ وأين الفهم؟ إن الجهاد  في الإسلام يفتقر ضرورة إلى إمام المسلمين، فهو الذي يقود الحملات وينظم  الجهاد والفيالق ليغزو الأعداء، لا أن يغزو ويقتل المسلمين، إذ إن هذا هو  مذهب الخوارج والعياذ بالله، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المسلم  أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه ولا يكذبه ولا يخذله، كل المسلم على المسلم حرام، دمه  وعرضه وماله )، فكيف تقتل كافراً ذمياً تحت رايتك؟ وهل يجيز الإسلام هذا؟  قال: لأنه خائن! أأنت الحاكم حتى تصدر حكمك بأنه خائن، لقد فهموا الإسلام  بفهم باطل وفاتن.وبالتالي فلا تلمهم يا هذا؛ لأنهم ما جلسوا في حجور  الصالحين ولا تربوا فيها، ولذلك لابد وأن نتربى في حجور الصالحين من صبانا  أو صغرنا حتى نصبح أهلاً لقيادة البشر، ولإنقاذهم مما يزيغ. وَلَئِنْ  قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا  [آل عمران:157] (تجمعون)،  خَيْرٌ مِمَّا  يَجْمَعُونَ  [آل عمران:157]، أي: هم، فيطهرك ويدخلك الجنة، إذ إن المغفرة  معناها: محو الذنب، فإذا طهرت فسينزلك الجنة دار السلام، وقد تقدم قوله  تعالى:  سَابِقُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا  كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  [الحديد:21]، فاغسل نفسك من الآن حتى تدخل  الجنة بسلام، وتطهر من الآن فإنك إن مت طاهراً فلا يحول بينك وبين الجنة  حائل أبداً، أما وأنت نجس فلا تدخل الجنة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولئن متم أو قتلتم لإلى الله تحشرون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ قُتِلْتُمْ لَإِلَى اللَّهِ  تُحْشَرُونَ  [آل عمران:158]، سواء مات في الصحراء أو في البحر أو انتهى  أمره كيف ما كان، فلابد وأن يحشر ويجمع بين يدي الله لفصل القضاء ولإدخاله  الجنة أو النار، لكن قوله:  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ قُتِلْتُمْ  [آل  عمران:158] مطلقاً، أي: لا في سبيل الله ولا في غيره، إذ من مات أو قتل ليس  معناه أنه ضاع وتلاشى في الحياة وما بقي له وجود، والله ليحشره الله حياً  يسمع ويبصر ويتلقى الجزاء، فاطمئنوا إلى هذه،  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ  قُتِلْتُمْ لَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  [آل عمران:158]، وتُجمعون بين  يديه ليحكم ويفصل، فيدخل المحسنين الجنة، ويدخل المسيئين النار، وهذا عالم  الشقاء، وهذا عالم النعيم.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ معنى الآيات: ما زال  السياق في أحداث غزوة أحد ونتائجها المختلفة، ففي هذه الآية ينادي الله  المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم بالله ورسوله، ووعد الله تعالى ووعيده،  يناديهم لينهاهم عن الاتصاف بصفات الكافرين النفسية، ومن ذلك: قول الكافرين  لإخوانهم في الكفر: إذا هم ضربوا في الأرض للتجارة أو لغزو فمات من مات  منهم، أو قتل من قتل بقضاء الله وقدره، يقولون: لو كانوا عندنا، أي: ما  فارقونا وبقوا في ديارنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا، وهذا دال على نفسية الجهل  ومرض الكفر، وحسب سنة الله تعالى فإن هذا القول منهم يتولد لهم عنه بإذنه  تعالى غم نفسي وحسرات قلبية تمزقهم، وقد تؤدي بحياتهم، وما درى أولئك  الكفرة الجهال أن الله يحيي ويميت، فلا السفر ولا القتال يميتان، ولا  القعود في البيت جبناً وخوراً يحيي، هذا معنى قوله تعالى في هذه الآية:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَقَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا  غُزًّى لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا لِيَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  [آل  عمران:156]، وقوله تعالى في ختام هذه الآية:  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ [آل عمران:156]، فيه وعد للمؤمنين إن انتهوا عما نهاهم عنه في  الآية، وفيه وعيد إن لم ينتهوا فيجزيهم بالخير خيراً، وبالشر إلا أن يعفو  شراً.أما الآية الثانية فإن الله تعالى يبشر عباده المؤمنين مخبراً إياهم  بأنهم إن قتلوا في سبيل الله أو ماتوا فيه يغفر لهم ويرحمهم؛ وذلك خير مما  يجمع الكفار من حطام الدنيا، ذلك الجمع للحطام الذي جعلهم يجبنون على  القتال والخروج في سبيل الله، فقال تعالى:  وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ  مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ [آل عمران:157].وفي الآية الثالثة والأخيرة يؤكد تلك  الخيرية التي تضمنتها الآية السابقة فيقول:  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ  قُتِلْتُمْ [آل عمران:158]، في سبيلنا  لَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُحْشَرُونَ [آل  عمران:158] حتماً، وثم يتم لكم جزاؤنا على استشهادكم وموتكم في سبيلنا،  ولنعم ما تجزون به في جوار ربنا الكريم ].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: حرمة التشبه بالكفار ظاهراً  وباطناً ]؛ لأن النص القرآني بدأ بقوله: لا تكونوا.[ ثانياً: الندم يولد  الحسرات، والحسرة غم وكرب عظيمان، والمؤمن يدفع ذلك بذكره القضاء والقدر،  فلا ييأس على ما فاته، ولا يفرح بما آتاه من حطام الدنيا ]، وهذا مبين في  سورة الحديد، إذ قال تعالى:  سَابِقُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاءِ  [الحديد:21]، إلى أن يقول:   لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ  [الحديد:23]، فلا تحزن على ما فات، ولا تفرح وتبطر بما آتاك الله، وهذه  ثمرة الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر.قال: [ ثالثاً: موتة في سبيل الله خير من  الدنيا وما فيها ]. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (66) 
الحلقة (207)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (7)


وعد الله عباده المتقين بجنات النعيم، خالدين فيها أبداً، وأعد لهم فيها  أزواجاً مطهرة، وقد بين الله صفات هؤلاء المتقين الذين استحقوا هذا الجزاء  العظيم والنعيم المقيم، فذكر أنهم لا يفترون عن دعاء ربهم والتضرع إليه  بصالح أعمالهم، ويلزمون الصبر والصدق، وينفقون في سبيل الله، ويلازمون  الاستغفار بالأسحار.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن الكريم؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلك  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )،  فالحمد لله الذي أهلنا لهذا الخير؛ إنه على كل شيء قدير.ما زلنا مع صفات  الوارثين لدار السلام، وهنا أسأل الأبناء والإخوان والمؤمنات: هل للجنة  ورثة؟ سبحان الله! إي والله للجنة ورثة. من هم ورثة الجنة؟ بنو هاشم؟! بنو  تميم؟! بنو قينقاع؟! بنو من؟! البيض؟! السود؟! لا والله، فورثة الجنة هم  المتقون. من مات حتى يرثوه؟ كل من دخل النار من الإنس والجن ترك مكانه في  الجنة.  ‏                                
** الوارثون لدار السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                إن المتقين هم الوارثون؛ لأن الجبار العزيز الغفار جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه أعد منازل الجنة ومنازل النار على قدر من يخلق من الإنس  والجن، كل شيء عنده بمقدار، فأهل النار يرثون أهل الجنة في منازلهم في  النار، وأهل الجنة يرثون أهل النار في منازلهم في الجنة دار الأبرار. ومن  قال: من أين لك هذا يا شيخ، ما سمعنا بهذا الكلام، أقول له: هيا نقرأ  جميعاً ونسمع إبراهيم وهو رافع كفيه ضارعاً بين يدي ربه يسأله قائلاً:   وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ  [الشعراء:85]، والله تعالى  يقول في سورة مريم:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ  [مريم:63] بعدما وصفها الوصف  اللائق بها قال:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ  كَانَ تَقِيًّا  [مريم:63]، تلك الجنة التي وصفت لكم، هذه نورثها من عبادنا   مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا   لا شريفاً ثرياً ولا أبيض نقياً ولا ولا، بل من  كان تقياً فقط وإن كان حبشياً أسوداً.                                                                      
** سر كون المتقين هم وحدهم ورثة دار السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                ما السر؟ لم فقط التقي هو الوارث وغيره محروم؟ من يجيب يا  معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات؟ الجواب: وهو عند الأبناء على ظهر قلب؛ لأنهم أهل  كتاب الله، وأما المحرومون من هذه المجالس فأنى لهم أن يعلموا ؟ المتقون هم  أطهار النفوس، وأزكياء الأرواح؛ لأن التقي هو ذاك الذي يعمل بأوامر الله  فتزكو نفسه وتطيب وتطهر، ويتقي مساخط الله ومحارم الله فيبتعد عما يدسي  نفسه ويخبثها، فإذا مات على تلك الحال كان والله من الوارثين؛ لأن روحه  زكية طاهرة شبيهة بأرواح الملائكة في صفائها وطهرها! هؤلاء الأطهار هم  الذين ينزلهم الجبار بجواره في دار السلام، واسمعوا خبره:  إِنَّ  الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ   *  وَإِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ   [الانفطار:13-14]. لم يا رب؟ الأبرار لبرورهم والفجار لفجورهم. ما البرور؟  إنها طاعة الله ورسوله التي أنتجت زكاة الروح وطهارة النفس. وما الفجور؟  إنه فجور الفاجرين وخروجهم عن منهج الحق؛ فنفوسهم خبثت وتعفنت أصبحت أهلاً  لأن تنزل الدركات السفلى! سبحان الله هذا في القرآن؟! إي نعم، كنا نعرف هذا  أيام كنا نقرأ ونعمل به، أما عندما أصبح القرآن على الموتى أصبحنا لا نعرف  هذا أبداً!                                                                      
** الفلاح والخسران مناط بتزكية النفس أو تدسيتها                                                                                                   * *
                                هناك حكم إلهي صدر على البشرية (95%) من العالم الإسلامي  ما عرف هذا الحكم و(1%) فقط هم الذين يعرفونه، إي ورب الكعبة، صدر حكم الله  على البشرية جمعاء أن من زكى نفسه وطيبها وطهرها أفلح وفاز، ومن خبثها  ودساها وعفنها خاب وخسر. وهذا الحكم ما رأينا الله عز وجل حلف أيمان متكررة  بهذه السورة كما حلف على هذا الحكم، فلماذا يحلف الله؟ من أجلك يا ابن  آدم؛ لتتلقى الخبر ونفسك مطمئنة، ومشاعرك وأحاسيسك هادئة، خبر عظيم يحتاج  إلى أيمان عظيمة، يحلف من أجلنا؟ اسمعوا اليمين وتعلموا:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا  [الشمس:1] هذه واحدة  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا  [الشمس:2]  الثانية  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا  [الشمس:3] الثالثة  وَاللَّيْلِ  إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا  طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا  وَتَقْوَاهَا   *  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:4-10]، انتهى الكلام. عرفتم أن الله يحلف أو لا؟ لم  يحلف؟ من أجلنا؛ لأن طبعنا.. غرائزنا.. فطرنا إذا سمعنا الخبر وكان فوق  قدرتنا لا نصدق، فيضطر من يخبرنا بأن يحلف ويؤكد الحلف حتى تهدأ النفوس. هل  عرفتم هذه؟ والله إنها خير من خمسين ألف ريال، أقسم بالله لمن عرفها  موقناً وفهمها خير له من أن يوضع في جيبه خمسون ألف ريال، ونحن ظفرنا بها  مجاناً والحمد لله. وإن قلت: أفلح، ما معنى أفلح؟ صار فلاحاً أم كيف؟  الفلاح سمي فلاحاً لأنه يفلح الأرض، ويشقها ويدفن فيها البذور، هذا الفلاح،  ومن أفلح هو ذاك الذي شق طريقه في صفوف أهل الموقف إلى دار السلام، فما  عاقه عائق ولا وقف في وجهه واقف، وعلم حينئذ أنه فاز. هل فاز فلان ابن فلان  بجائزة نوبل؟ لا لا. فاز بأن نجا من عالم الشقاء.. النار، وفاز وظفر  بالجنة دار السلام.                                                                      
** حقيقة الفوز في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة                                                                                                   * *
                                إليكم هذا البيان الإلهي من سورة آل عمران، قال تعالى  واسمع:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل عمران:185]، حكم علينا  بالموت وحكم الله لا يتخلف أبداً، كقوله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] لا يتخلف، لم؟ لكمال قدرته.   كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:185]، ما معنى  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ  أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  ؟ أيتها الشغيلة يا معشر العاملين!  واصلوا العمل ولا تطالبوا بالجزاء هنا، إذ هذه الدار دار عمل، وليست دار  جزاء:  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ   كاملة يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .  يا فاسق يا فاجر يا كافر! واصل، وقد تعيش سعيداً آمناً شبع البطن مستور  الجسم فلا تفهم أن هذا جزاء كفرك وفسقك وفجورك، فالجزاء ليس هنا، الجزاء  يوم القيامة، وكم من بر تقي صالح رباني مريض طول عمره، فقير طول حياته،  مكروب حزين دائماً وأبداً، فيقول القائل: أين آثار صيامه وصلاته ورباطه  وجهاده؟ فنقول: الجزاء ليس هنا، الجزاء هناك، اسمع الحكم:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ  ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ   أجورنا مقابل أعمالنا. لطيفة أخرى يفوز بها المتأهلون: قد  يوجد كافر فاجر شقي من تعاسة إلى تعاسة، السجون، الآلام، الكروب.. وهو كافر  رقم واحد، أو فاسق ممتاز، فهل هذا العذاب الدنيوي.. عذاب المرض والسجن  والجوع والخوف هو جزاؤه؟ لا والله، وإنما هذا من شؤم المعصية، يظهر هذا  البلاء من شؤم المعصية، كما أنك تجد البر التقي شبعان ريان آمناً، سعيداً  طاهراً، فهل هذا جزاء جهاده وصيامه؟ لا، بل هذا من يمن وبركة العمل الصالح،  للحسنات بركتها ويمنها، وللسيئات شؤمها ونحاستها، أما الجزاء هنا والله ما  كان. كيف وقد أخبر تعالى بنفسه فقال:  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ    متى؟ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة  واسمع بيان الفلاح  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185] فالفوز ليس  ربحك شاة أو بعيراً، ولا امرأة جميلة وولداً صالحاً ولا وظيفة شريفة، ولا..  ولا ولا، ما هذا بالفوز؟ الفوز أن تبعد عن عالم الشقاء وتعلم عالم السعادة  لتخلد أبداً، وهو كائن لا محالة، فهيا مع الوارثين لدار السلام الجنة.                                                                      
** نعيم أهل الجنة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ   [آل عمران:15]، خير من ذلكم الذي سمعتموه في الآيات قبل وهي: الأنعام  والحرث والذهب والفضة والنساء والأولاد.. مظاهر الحياة الدنيا:  زُيِّنَ  لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ  الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ  [آل عمران:14] هل يوجد ما هو  خير من هذا؟ نهم، الجنة دار السلام؛ لأنها خالدة باقية، وليس فيها منغصات،  لا حزن ولا موت ولا مرض ولا كبر ولا هم ولا.. ولا ولا، بل سعادة دائمة، أما  سعادتك في الدنيا فيعقبها الكرب والحزن، وآخرها الموت. إذاً: قال تعالى:  قُل  يا رسولنا والمبلغ عنا صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ    أؤنبئكم بنبأ عظيم  بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ   الذي سمعتم، وهو أن   لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:15]، هل بعد هذا النعيم من نعيم؟  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ  بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  . لماذا قال:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ؟ لأنهم إذا كانوا يعرفون أنهم سيرحلون ما يسعدون، أما  هذه الحال فتساوي الدنيا وما فيها:  جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ  ، مطهرة من دماء  الحيض والنفاس والبول والنخامة والنخاعة تمام الطهارة. هكذا خلقهم. قد  عرفنا بالأمس أن أهل الجنة لا يبولون، أين يذهب الشراب ذو الألوان.. الخمر  والعسل واللبن والماء العذب؟ يتحول إلى عرق فقط. قد يقول قائل: يا شيخ كيف  يتحول إلى عرق؟ فأقول له: وأنت قل لي: كيف تعرق؟ عرقتك أمك؟ كيف يخرج العرق  منك؟ أنت دلكته بيديك؟ يتحول الشراب كله إلى عرق، ورائحته أطيب من المسك  الأذفر مليون مرة. وإذا كان الماء والشراب يتحول إلى عرق أمر معقول لأنه  سائل، فما بال الزبدة واللحم ولحم الطير المشوي والفواكه، كيف تتحول هذه؟  هذه تتحول إلى جشاء يتجشاها - والعامة يقولون: يتقرع- كل الطعام يتحول إلى  جشاء أبد الآبدين. هذه هي الجنة دار السلام، هذه دار الأبرار، هذه دار  الأتقياء بنص هذا الحكم الإلهي:  لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ    ماذا؟  جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  .                                                                      
** رضوان الله عن العبد نعيم لا يعدله نعيم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله: وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّه  بالأمس.. أبا جميل  قلنا له: لو أنك تنزل قصراً من قصور الملوك والرؤساء والحكام ويخدمك النساء  والرجال، وأنت في القصر، وكلما دخل صاحب القصر تراه غضبان، لا يكلمك، ولا  ينظر إليك، دائماً بل كل ساعة تقول: الآن يقتلني أو يخرجني، فلا تسعد  أبداً، فتجد رضاه خير من ذلك الطعام والشراب، لما يرضى عنك أنت آمن، لكنه  إذا كان غاضباً فأنت خائف، وهذا هو معنى قول الله تعالى:  وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [التوبة:72] في آية  التوبة، وهنا قال:  وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ   على الحقيقة، يعرف التقي البر والفاجر الفاسق، سواء كنا  مجتمعين مع وفد نصارى نجران أو مع اليهود معنا والمشركين والمؤمنين فالله  بصير بالعباد، وإذا كان بصيراً بالعباد فكيف يكون الحكم والجزاء؟ بحسب  علمه، فلا تفهم أنك تدخل مع أهل الجنة وتختبئ وأنت مسيحي، والله لا تدخلها،  أو تكون مشركاً فتقول: أنا أدخل مع الموحدين. هذا لا ينفع؛ لأن الله بصير  بالعباد، كيف لا وهو يخلقهم ويرزقهم. إلى هنا انتهى بنا الدرس أمس، والآن  مع بقية الصفات.قال:  الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا  فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:16].                                                                     
** صفات أهل التقوى                                                                                                   * *
                                لو قلت يا سيد: من هم هؤلاء المتقون؟ نريد وصفاً لازماً  لهم، أو صفات تكشف عن حقيقتهم؟ هل نحن منهم أم لا؟  فالله تعالى يجيبنا ولا  يتركنا حيارى نتطلع للمعرفة، فلابد من وصف شافٍ وعرض سليم، فعدد صفاتهم في  هذه الآية والتي بعدها فقال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا  إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   *   الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ  وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ  [آل عمران:16-17].                                                                      
** الصفة الأولى: أنهم يدعون ربهم ويتضرعون إليه بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا  فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:16] هذا  وصف لازم لهم طول حياتهم. إذاً: أول صفة: الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا   أي: يا ربنا  إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا   بك وبرسولك وبكتابك ولقائك وبما أمرتنا أن  نؤمن به فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  مقابل هذا الإيمان. وهنا عرفتم  الوسيلة الشرعية التي تتوصلون بها إلى قضاء حوائجكم عند ربكم، وهي أن تكون  إيماناً أو عملاً صالحاً، أما وسيلة بسيدي فلان وحق فلان وجاه فلان فوالله  ما تصل بك إلى قضاء حاجتك لا بمغفرة ذنوبك ولا بوقايتك من عذاب ربك. ألا  يوجد بين المستمعين -وهم وافدون على مسجد رسول الله- من يرد علينا هذه  القضية؟ لا وسيلة تتوسل بها لتصل إلى غرضك وحاجتك عند الله إلا الإيمان  الحق والعمل الصالح والتنزه عن الشرك والباطل من المعاصي والذنوب، أما  قولك: اللهم إني أسألك بحق فلان.. بجاه فلان.. بـفاطمة الزهراء .. بـالحسن  والحسين .. برسول الله.. كل هذا هراء وكلام باطل ودخان قاتل! فإن قلتم: بين  لنا يا شيخ كيف هذا فكلنا لا نعرف إلا: (اللهم إني أسألك بحق فلان.. وجاه  فلان)؟ الجواب وتأمل: لك على أخيك دين هو حقك، وتقول له: أعطني من حق فلان  عليك؟ هل يرضى بهذا الكلام؟ إن لم تعطني فأعطني بحق فلان عليك! يقول الإمام  الأعظم أبو حنيفة النعمان وهو ممن أدرك بعض الصحابة، يقول: هذا السؤال  صاحبه يكفر؛ لأنه في موقف كأنما يقول: إن لم تعطني من فضلك يا رب فأعطني  بحق فلان عليك. فمن هو هذا الذي له حق على الله بالقوة؟! هل يوجد عاقل يقول  هذا الكلام؟ مخلوق مربوب بين يدي الله يصبح له حق يأخذه على الله بدون رضا  الله؟!وهنا قد يقول قائل: الحقيقة أن هذا الكلام كفر يا شيخ، ولكن ما  علمونا وما بينوا لنا، بل رموا بنا في ظلام هذه الحياة الدنيا، فلم تلومنا؟  فأقول له: الآن عرفنا، والله ما نسأل الله بحق فلان لو متنا جوعاً وعذبنا  حتى الموت، فلا نكفر ونحن مؤمنون، أما أسألك بجاه نبيك.. بجاه فلان بجاه  فلان، فهذه حيلة من حيل الشيطان إبليس! هذه الحيلة أرادها لنا أعداؤنا حتى  لا يستجيب الله لنا فيعذبوننا ويستعمروننا ويفرقوننا ويعملون العجب ونحن  ندعو وندعو فلا إجابة.قالوا: لنحرمهم من إجابة دعائهم بتقرير هذه الفكرة  بينهم، فنحرمهم من أن يتوسلوا إلى الله بصيام أو صلاة أو صدقة أو جهاد أو  رباط أو صلة رحم أو فعل خير، أو عكوف في مسجد، أو ذكر الله، أو تلاوة كتاب  الله، كل هذا نحرمهم منه فلا يتوسلون به؛ لأنهم إذا توسلوا به نفع، واستجاب  الله لهم. قال أعداؤنا: إذاً: نعطيهم فقط وسيلة لا تنفع: أسألك بجاه سيدي  فلان، أعطني بجاه فلان. من فعل بنا هذا؟ إنه العدو، الثالوث الأسود المكون  من ثلاث طوام: المجوس، اليهود، النصارى. لم تكون هذا الثالوث من هؤلاء؟ ما  السبب؟ سلوا رجال السياسة عندكم، والله ما يعرفون كيف تكون هذا؟ والجواب:  أما المجوس فما إن دخلت خيل الله ديارهم وسقط عرش كسرى وأخذ التاج ووضع على  رأس سراقة بن جعشم وسراقة عفريت من عفاريت قريش قبل إسلامه، لما أعلنت  قريش عن جائزة عظيمة لمن يرد لها محمداً حياً أو ميتاً بعد ما صدر الحكم  عليه بالإعدام وفشلوا في تطبيقه وهاجر صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الصديق ،  أعلنت قريش عن جائزة مائة بعير لمن يأتي برأس محمد أو يأتي به حي، فهذا  البطل رضوان الله عليه قال: الآن أصبح أهل البلاد، فحمل سلاحه وركب فرسه  وأخذ يركض ويتتبع الآثار حتى صار على بعد يومين أو ثلاثة -لأن المسافة عشرة  أيام- فرأى رسول الله وأبا بكر والخريت -الدليل- الذي يقودهم في الطريق،  فقال: الآن وصلت، فدفع بالفرس، فلما بقيت مسافة قريبة ساخت رجلا الفرس في  الأرض وسقط، فقام وأخرج فرسه ومشى في الرمل أو في الحجارة فوقع -ثلاث مرات-  فقال: الآن أتوب إلى الله، فقال له الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فكيف بك  يا سراقة إذا وضع على رأسك تاج كسرى؟ ) الله أكبر! الرسول هذا مطارد من  قومه ويعلن عن هذا الإعلان! أعظم دولة يومئذ هي فارس والروم الدولتان  العظميان، وسراقة يبشر بأنه سيلبس تاج كسرى! أحلام هذه أم ماذا؟ وأسلم  سراقة ومات رسول الله ومات الصديق وتولى عمر وقاد جحافل الجيش، فدخل بلاد  كسرى وجيء بتاج كسرى إلى عمر فدعا سراقة وألبسه التاج وفاء بوعد رسول الله  له، ودخلت كسرى في الإسلام وعمها النور الإلهي وانطفأت نور المجوس؛ لأن  المجوس يعبدون النار، لا يعبدونها لذاتها وإنما لتشفع لهم عند خالقها.. عند  الله وكذلك الخرافيون عندنا يعبدون سيدي عبد القادر لا لذاته وإنما ليشفع  لهم.. وهكذا، وأصحاب قريش كانوا يعبدون الأصنام ويقولون:  مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ  إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى  [الزمر:3].إذاً: يوم ما  سقط عرش كسرى ولاحت أنوار الإسلام تكون حزب يعمل في الظلام، حزب وطني كأيام  الاستعمار، حزب وطني لضرب هذا الإسلام والقضاء عليه، وعودة الدولة  الساسانية، وتمضي ألف وثلاثمائة وحوالي خمسة وتسعين سنة والمجوس يحتفلون  بذكرى مرور ألفين وخمسمائة عام على الدولة الساسانية، آمنا بالله! بعيني  هاتين قرأت في جريدة المغرب أيام كنا ندعو هناك في الصيف، وإذا إعلان: أن  الشاه سلطان إيران، يعلن عن قيام ذكرى مرور ألفين وخمسمائة عام على الدولة  الساسانية في القناصل والسفارات في العالم، وحضر رجالكم أيها المسلمون  للاحتفالات. الاحتفال بماذا؟ بذكر أبي جهل ؟! أعوذ بالله! لو يحتفل  المؤمنون بذكرى أبي جهل كفروا، يحتفلون بذكرى مرور ألفين وخمسمائة عام على  الدولة الساسانية!وأول رصاصة أطلقها ذلك الحزب المظلم كانت في محراب رسول  الله، كانت في جسم عمر رضي الله عنه، عندما قتله أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي وقد  أوعز إليه ودفعه وبعثه إليه هذا الحزب المظلم. هذا الحزب يعمل في خفاء؛ لأن  النور غشي تلك البلاد وظهر فيها الصلاح والصالحون والصالحات، لكنه يعمل  على إحياء هذه الدولة، وإلى الآن يعملون. واليهود ما إن صدر أمر الله  بإجلائهم من الجزيرة: ( لا يجتمع دينان في جزيرة العرب ) وصية من أبي  القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى بدءوا يكيدون لهذا الدين، بنو قريظة ماتوا  هنا في آخر المسجد ودفنوا في بئر وحفرة؛ لأنهم نقضوا العهد وتعاونوا مع  الأحزاب، وبنو النير أجلوا وطردوا، بنو قينقاع من قبلهم التحقوا بأذرعان  بالشام، ومن ثم بحث اليهود عمن يتعاونون معهم على ذبح الإسلام فوجدوا الحزب  المجوسي، فتعانقوا مع بعضهم البعض، وكان همزة الوصل بينهم -وهم الآن ينفون  هذا- كما قال أهل العلم: عبد الله بن سبأ الصنعاني اليماني اليهودي ، هو  الذي ربط بين المجوس واليهود.وأما النصارى فما إن لاحت الأنوار ودخل  الإسلام في الشام وتحول نحو الغرب واتجه نحو مصر وأفريقيا قالوا: هذه هي  الطامة ولن نفلح بعد، ماذا نصنع؟ فبحثوا عمن يتعاونون معه فوجدوا المجوس  واليهود، فكونوا شركة لضرب الإسلام، ومن ثم هم يعملون متعاونين إلى الآن في  الخفاء.إذاً: فلما فشلوا في حروبهم وما استطاعوا وانهزموا، قالوا: لابد  إذاً من العمل النافذ والمجدي، وهو أن نبحث عن سر صفاء أرواح هذه الأمة  وطهارتها وقوتها وسلطانها وعدلها، ما هو؟ فقالوا: إنه القرآن، إي والله  أصابوا القرآن؛ لأن القرآن بمثابة الروح للحياة، والله قرر ذلك في ثلاث  آيات من كتابه؛ في التوبة وفي غافر، وفي الشورى فقال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا  [الشورى:52]. ما هذا الروح  الذي أوحاه؟ القرآن والله، فبه تصفو الحياة  مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا  الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ  نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52]، قالوا: العرب حيوا بالقرآن واهتدوا  بالقرآن، فهيا نبعدهم، وحينئذ نركب على ظهورهم كالبغال والحمير، ونجحوا،  فالقرآن حولوه إلى المقابر والمآتم وليالي الموت قروناً، وقد كانت أمي رحمة  الله عليها تقول: يا رب اجعل ولدي -وأنا يتيم- إما حافظاً للقرآن وإما  جزاراً، فالجزار يجيب لها اللحم؛ لأن اللحم كان عندنا من العام إلى العام،  من الموسم إلى الموسم، وإذا كان يحفظ القرآن يقرأ على الميت ويجيب اللحمة  ملفوفة في المنديل ويعطيها له؛ لأن اللحم يقسمونه قطعة قطعة، فالذي عنده  زوجته وأمه تحب اللحم يجعلها في منديل ويأتي بها إلى أمه، ولكنها والحمد  لله ماتت على التوحيد الخالص.والشاهد عندنا في هذا: أن القرآن روح لا حياة  بدونه، ونور والله لا هداية بدونه، فالماشي في الظلام لا يهتدي إلى أغراضه  وحاجاته، فكذلك الذي فقد الروح لا يحيا ولا يكمل ولا يسعد. وما زالت آثار  هؤلاء الأعداء إلى الآن، ولكن خف الضغط، لكنهم الآن يحتالون ويبحثون من أين  يدخلون، وهذا الدرس لو سمعه اليهود لو أمكنهم أن يشتروا بمليار دولار  لاشتروه، ولا يسمع العرب والمسلمين هذا، لكن الله أبعدهم، اسمعوا ولا  تبيعوه لليهود هاه، ولا تغركم الريالات!إذاً: قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ  يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا  [آل عمران:16]، متوسلين إلى الله  بإيمانهم، فالإيمان ليس برخيص ولا هين، يدلك لذلك ملايين العلماء في أوروبا  ما آمنوا، حللوا الذرة وعرفوا الكونيات كاملة وما آمنوا؛ لأن الإيمان هبة  الله وعطيته. أغلى شيء في الحياة هو الإيمان -ومرة ثانية- ويدلك على ذلك:  أن علماء فطاحلة في الكون.. في الحياة.. في كذا.. محرومون كفرة، لا يؤمنون  بالله ولا بلقائه، وبرابرة جهال عوام يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله ويموتون  عليها، فالإيمان عطية الرحمن، هبة الله، فمن آمن فله الحق أن يتوسل  بإيمانه، رب لقد آمنت بك وبرسولك، فاقض حاجتي هذه الليلة، ويفرح الجبار  بكلامك، ولا تفهم أنه يغضب.واسمع إليهم يحكي عنهم: قالوا  رَبَّنَا  إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا   وغيرنا ما آمن  يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا  فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   واستجاب لهم الرحمن  فهم في دار السلام. هذه صفة.                                                                     
** الصفة الثانية: ملازمة الصبر                                                                                                   * *
                               قال أيضاً في بيان صفات المتقين الذين ورثوا دار السلام:   الصَّابِرِينَ  [آل عمران:17]. أهل الجنة جزعون أو صابرون؟ صابرون، وصفهم  ربهم فقال:  الصَّابِرِينَ   وهذه الصيغة كلمة (أل) تدل على مكانة الوصف  وعراقته، ففرق كبير بين (مؤمن) و(المؤمن) وبين (كافر) و(الكافر) بين (سارق)  و(السارق) فرق كبير في لغة العرب، فـ(أل) تدل على عراقة الوصف ومكانته،  فهم الصابرين بحق. والصبر: حبس النفس وهي كارهة في ثلاثة مواطن، هي: الأول:  حبسها على طاعة الله ورسوله، لا تتخلف أبداً متى دريت.الموطن الثاني: حبس  النفس بعيداً عن كل ما يلوثها من الشرك وضروب الذنوب والآثام والمعاصي،  يحبسها بعيداً حتى لا تتلوث أبداً ولا تتلطخ.الموطن الثالث: حبسها عن  المكاره، عند الابتلاء والامتحان بموت الولد والزوجة، بالمرض، بالرحلة  والفراق، بأي شيء مما يختبر الله به أوليائه، فلا جزع ولا سخط، ولكن حمد  الله والثناء عليه، والصبر الكامل، وكأنه لم يصب.وقد رأينا أحد الصالحين  ولقبناه بأيوب الثاني، يدفن أولاده ونحن على القبر نبكي وهو يضحك يبتسم!  صبر عجيب! لا جزع ولا سخط أبداً، رضي بقضاء الله وحكمه. إذاً: هذه الثلاثة  المواطن حاول يا عبد الله أن تنجح فيها:الأول: أن تلتزم عبادة الله فلا  تتخلى حتى عن ركعة الوتر، ولا تفارق العبادة. الثاني: أن تبتعد عن الزنا  والربا والقمار والخيانة والغش والخداع وبغض المسلمين والكذب والنفاق، فهذه  الأوساخ تبتعد عنها فقط. الموطن الثالث: إذا ابتلاك الله لا بأس أن تبذل  دموعك وتريقها على وجهك، والرسول يضرب المثل وقد قدم له ولده إبراهيم وهو  يموت في سكرات الموت، وحيده صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسالت الدموع من عينيه  وقال: ( العين تدمع، والقلب يخشع، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي الرب )، إذ ما  ابتلاك الله به إما ليرفعك درجات ما كنت لتصل إليها بأعمالك الأخرى، أو  ليكفر عنك ذنوباً ما كانت تكفر لك، أو ليرفعك أو يطهرك. اللهم ارزقنا  الصبر، واجعلنا من الصابرين.                                                                      
** الصفة الثالثة: ملازمة الصدق                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: الصادقين. من منا الصادق؟ هذا الصادق، كلنا صادق،  لكن الصدق وصف لازم لهم لا ينفك عنهم في كافة الظروف والأحوال، وهو غني كما  هو فقير، هو صحيح كما هو مريض، هو خائف كما هو آمن، دائماً يصدق لا يعرف  الكذب أبداً، ولو يخرج ما في جيبه أو ما في بطنه لا يكذب. من يقوى على هذه  الصفة؟ إنهم الصادقون. من يرغب فيكم أن يفوز بها؟ ألسنا في حاجة إليها؟! يا  من يرغب أن يصبح من الصادقين اسمع رسول الله يقول: ( عليكم بالصدق -أي:  الزموه- فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، والبر يهدي إلى الجنة -إي والله- ولا  يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً ). أبشر بالجائزة  العظمى، ستصبح مع أبي بكر الصديق بالطلب.. بجهاد النفس، فاصدق إذا قلت،  وإذا علمت، وإذا فكرت، لا يفارقك الصدق أبداً، واطلبه وتحراه واقصده، ولا  تزال كذلك حتى تكتب في ديوان الصالحين صديقاً، فما فوق الصديقية درجة إلا  النبوة، قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:69] منهم؟ قال:  مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  [النساء:69]، بعد النبيين مباشرة،  والشهداء بعدهم، والصالحين بعد الكل ثم الصادقين.إذاً: الصادقين أقل درجة  من الصديقين، فتلك تحتاج إلى الليالي الطوال، أما كونك صادقاً إذا قلت..  إذا علمت.. إذا أعطيت.. إذا سئلت.. إذا علمت. الصدق من السهولة بمكان لكن  لازمه حتى يكون لك وصفاً فيقال: فلان من الصادقين.                                                                      
** الصفة الرابعة: القنوت والخضوع لله                                                                                                   * *
                                رابعاً:  وَالْقَانِتِينَ  [آل عمران:17]. من هم القانتون؟  حتى النساء قانتات، فالقانت عبد يدعو الله عز وجل. والقنوت هو الدعاء،  فالعبد إذا قام بين يدي الله في الصلاة يدعو ولا يذكر كلمة خارجة عن  الصلاة، وقد كانوا يتكلمون في الصلاة فنزل منع ذلك في هذه الآية:   وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ  [البقرة:238]، فالقنوت هو: الخضوع والخشوع  لله عز وجل، والدعاء والضراعة بين يديه، أصحاب هذه الصفة هم أهل الجنة  القانتين.                                                                      
** الصفة الخامسة: الإنفاق في سبيل الله                                                                                                   * *
                                خامساً:  وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ  [آل عمران:17]. ينفقون ماذا؟  أوقاتهم في مشاهدة التلفاز والفيديو وألعاب الكرة والأضاحيك ومجالس الباطل  وقصائد المشايخ.. هكذا؟لا والله، بل المنفقون لأموالهم في سبيل الله، فابدأ  بنفسك ثم بزوجتك، ثم بولدك، ثم بمن تعول، وما فاض فاحمله إلى غير ذلك،  فالمنفقون الإنفاق وصف لازم لهم لا يبرحون في حدود طاقتهم وما يقدرون عليه.                                                                       
** الصفة السادسة: الاستغفار بالأسحار                                                                                                   * *
                                أخيراً:  وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ  [آل  عمران:17]، الأسحار جمع سحر، والسحور أكلة السحر تسمى السحور، والسحور ثلث  الليل الآخر، في هذا الوقت بالذات هؤلاء يستغفرون الله عز وجل:  رَبَّنَا  اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ وَلا  تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ  رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ  [الحشر:10]،  رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ  الرَّاحِمِينَ  [المؤمنون:118]، نستغفر الله ونتوب إليه.. نستغفر الله  ونتوب إليه، رب اغفر لي وتب علينا إنك التواب الرحيم.. ثلث ليل وهم  يستغفرون في الصلاة وخارجها، فهذا الوصف لا زم لهم، في هذا الوقت الذي ينام  فيه أصحاب البطالة ويسهرون حتى الثانية عشر أمام التلفاز والحكايات وقراءة  المجلات والصحف ثم يصرعون ولا يستيقظون إلا مع طلوع الشمس، في هذا الوقت  هؤلاء يلهجون بالاستغفار.واسم
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (67) 
الحلقة (208)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (70)



لقد وهب الله عز وجل لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الكمال الأخلاقي الذي  هو قوام الأمر، فأنعم على عباده من المهاجرين والأنصار بالرحمة التي جعلها  في قلب نبيه لهم، وهذه الرحمة تحمله صلى الله عليه وسلم على العفو عن  مسيئهم، والاستغفار لهم، ومشاورتهم في كل أمر ذي بال، فلا ينفرون من حوله،  ولا يهجرون مجلسه صلى الله عليه وسلم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا  سواك.وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى  هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ  لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى  اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ   *  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ  اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي  يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:159-160].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! يقول الله تعالى:  فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  لِنْتَ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:159]، فالقائل هو الله عز وجل، ووصلتنا كلماته من  طريق وحيه إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأوحى إليه هذا القرآن من كلمة:   اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ  [العلق:1]، إلى آخر آية نزولاً:  وَاتَّقُوا  يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:281]، ودامت مدة الوحي ثلاثة  وعشرين سنة، فختم الله هذا الكتاب وأكمل هذا الدين.وها نحن في بيت الله وفي  مسجد رسول الله نتلو كتاب الله عز وجل، ونسمع كلام الله ونتدبره ونهتدي به  إلى ما يكملنا ويسعدنا، وهذه نعمة في حد ذاتها، إذ إن بلايين البشر لا  يؤمنون بالله ولا برسوله، ولا يعرفون كلام الله تعالى، ولا يسلكون مسالك  أولياء الله وأنبيائه، فمن نحن وما نحن لولا فضل الله علينا؟! فالحمد لله  على نعمة الإسلام.                                 
** لين النبي مع المؤمنين برحمة رب العالمين                                                                                                   * *
                                فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:159]، وأصل  الكلام: فبرحمة من الله، وزيدت هذه الميم لتقوية الكلام والمعنى، تقول  العرب: زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة في المعنى، والتنكير هنا يدل على  التعظيم، أي: رحمة عظيمة مصدرها من الله تعالى.  لِنْتَ لَهُمْ [آل  عمران:159]، أي: لنت لهم يا رسولنا ولم تتشدد، وعفوت ولم تؤاخذ، وأصفحت ولم  تؤنب، وهذه رحمة الله رحم بها أولئك الأصحاب الذين فروا منهزمين يوم أحد،  فلو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شديداً قاسي القلب، لا عطف ولا لين  عنده، لأنبهم ولقسا عليهم، فهربوا وشردوا وعادوا إلى الكفر والعياذ بالله،  وبذلك يخسرون خسراناً أبدياً، لكنها الرحمة التي ألقاها في رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فغمره وغشاها بها، فلا شدة ولا غضاضة ولا غضب، ولا تألم ولا تحسر  أمامهم، وكل هذا غرسه الله في نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجل  أوليائه وأصحاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكونهم زلت أقدامهم وهربوا  خائفين شاردين من الموت، فإن هذا لا يسلبهم إيمانهم ولا حبهم لله تعالى،  ولا جهادهم مع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                      
** الغلظة والقسوة سبب لنفور المدعوين                                                                                                   * *
                                وَلَوْ كُنْتَ  [آل عمران:159]، يا رسولنا  فَظًّا غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ [آل عمران:159]، والفظ هو: الخشن في معاملاته، السيئ في أخلاقه،  وحاشى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون كذلك، بل كان رقيقاً في  معاملته، فيعامل أصحابه بالرفق والعطف واللين. لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ  [آل عمران:159]، أي: انصرفوا وتركوك وحدك، وهذا ممكن؛ لأن الذي أخبر بذلك  هو الله عز وجل، إذ لو أعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غضبه كما نغضب،  وأخذ في الشتم كما هو حالنا، فإنه لن يبق واحد إلا من شاء الله، ويلتحقون  بـأبي سفيان، لكن الله أضفى على رسوله هذا الكمال الخلقي فما استطاعوا أن  يبعدوا من ساحته، وهذا تدبير من الله عز وجل، وهذا رحمة بأوليائه المؤمنين  وأصحاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار.                                                                      
** عفو النبي عن أصحابه واستغفاره لهم ومشاورتهم في المسائل الهامة                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: فبناء على هذا:  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ  [آل عمران:159]،  أي: لا تؤاخذ أحداً منهم، فقد أكسبناك هذا اللين وهذا العطف وهذه الشفقة  وهذه الرحمة من أجلهم. ثم قال تعالى:  وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ  [آل  عمران:159]، أي: استغفر لهم الله عز وجل؛ ليغفر لهم زلة فرارهم وانهزامهم  أيضاً.  وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ  [آل عمران:159]، أي: لا تستهن ولا  تبال بهم، وتقول: هؤلاء فروا منهزمين، هؤلاء عصوني، لا، وإنما اتخذ من  أعيانهم ورجالاتهم وأولي الحل والعقد من تستشيرهم في أمور دنياك، وذلك  كالجهاد ومتطلباته وما إلى ذلك. وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ  [آل  عمران:159]، أي: أمر ذو أهمية كالجهاد، وخوض المعارك، والإعداد لها، والمشي  إليها فيما هو مهم.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ  [آل عمران:159]، أي: بعد الشورى، وسماع  آراء العقلاء، والعزم على أن تفعل فافعل،  فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ [آل  عمران:159]، وامض ولا تفكر لا في هزيمة ولا في نصر، ولا خوف ولا جبن ولا  خور ولا ضعف، وإنما لاحت في الأفق أن السير في هذا الطريق هو الحق فامض.  فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ [آل عمران:159]، أي: على القيام بأمر من أمور هذه الدعوة،   فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ [آل عمران:159]، أي: فوض أمرك إليه، فهو الذي  يقضي بما يشاء ويحكم بما يريد، وما عليك إلا أن تعمل على تحقيق رضاه. ثم  بين ذلك بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ [آل عمران:159]،  وهذه عامة لنا أيضاً فنحن معهم، إذ إن من توكل على الله، فأمره الله بأمر  ولاح في الأفق ما يخيف أو يرهب أو يكرب ويحزن، فمضى عبد متوكلاً عليه في  حصول النتائج المرغوبة والمطلوبة، فإن الله يحبه، والذي أمره الله أو نهاه  وأراد أن يفعل، فلاح له في الأفق ما يوعده وما يخوفه، فيقول: قد لا يقع  هذا، قد ننكسر، قد ننهزم، ثم فشل، فهذا لا يحبه الله تعالى؛ لأنه ما توكل  على الله تعالى، ولذلك فالمتوكل على الله هو ذاك الذي إذا أمره مولاه فإنه  يمضي أمره وينفذه غير مبالٍ بما يترتب على ذلك من انكسار أو انتصار، وإنما  همه أن يطيع ربه عز وجل، فيفوض أمره إلى الله، أي: أمر الانتصار أو  الانكسار، ويفعل ما أمر به، وهذا العبد أو هذه الأمة يحبه الله عز وجل،  وحبه ظاهر مادام أنه امتثل أمر الله، وذاك الامتثال أوجد له الطهر في النفس  والزكاة في الروح، والله يحب الطيبين والطاهرين.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال تعالى:  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ  وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:160]يقول  تعالى:  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:160]، أي: إن ينصركم الله  أيها المؤمنون وبينكم رسولكم، والخطاب عام،  فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ  [آل  عمران:160]، فإن قيل: قد غلبونا اليهود؟ فالجواب: ما نصرنا الله، إذ لو  نصرنا الله فلا يغلبنا اليهود ولا الصرب ولا روسيا ولا أمريكا. إِنْ  يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ  [آل عمران:160]، أي: لا يوجد  غالب يغلبكم أبداً، وإنما يوجد الغالب الذي يغلب المؤمنين إذا تخلى الله  عنهم ولم ينصرهم، وذلك عندما لا يأخذون ببيانه وهدايته، وما وضع لهم من  منهج وطريق، فأعرضوا عنه والتفتوا إلى غيره، ورغبوا بشهواتهم ودنياهم، وعند  ذلك لا يحبهم الله وينصرهم.  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:160]،  في أي ميدان من ميادين الحياة،  فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ  [آل عمران:160]،  ومعنى هذا: عليكم بالله، فالتفوا حول كتابه، والتفوا حول بيانه وشرف  هدايته، ولا تخافوا الأبيض ولا الأسود، ولا المشركين ولا الكافرين، فإن من  يتوكل على الله ينصره، ومن نصره الله والله لا يغلبه غالب أبداً. وَإِنْ  يَخْذُلْكُمْ  [آل عمران:160]، أي: الله،  فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [آل عمران:160]؟ لا عبد القادر ولا سيدي البدوي.وقد شكا  إلي أحد الأبناء فقال: بين للناس الجهل الذي يقع حول الحجرة الشريفة، إذ  إنهم لا يحسنون الزيارة ولا السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقلت  له: ماذا نصنع؟ قد بينا وقلنا: من أراد أن يزور قبر رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فليأت متطهراً ويصلي ركعتين في مسجده، ثم يقف على باب حجرته  ويقول: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، صلى الله عليك وعلى آلك  وأزواجك وذرياتك أجمعين، أو السلام عليك يا رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته،  ثم يسلم على الشيخين ويمشي. لكن الأمة جاهلة، فهل كلمتي هذه بلغتهم  ونفذوها؟ إننا نحتاج إلى تربية وتعليم في بيوتنا وفي بيوت ربنا، في قرانا  ومدارسنا وأحيائنا، وذلك العام والعامين والثلاثة والعشرة حتى نفقه ونفهم  ونعلم، ولا تكفي كلمة واحدة أبداً، ثم لو كنا بصراء فهانحن نسلم على رسول  الله والله في كل صلاة، ونحن في أمريكا أو في اليابان أو في أي مكان، فإذا  جلسنا بين يدي الله في الصلاة نقول: التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، السلام  عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، فهل هناك سلام أعظم من هذا؟ هذا الذي  علمنا رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما كنا نعرف معرفة يقينية أنه يسمعنا إذا  سلمنا عليه، لكن الآن نحن موقنون بذلك، فإذا كنت متطهراً بين يدي الله  تصلي الفريضة أو النافلة، وقلت: السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله  وبركاته، والله لبلغته وسمعها عليه الصلاة والسلام.أما الذين يتمسحون  ويتبركون ويقولون الباطل حول الحجرة الشريفة فكلهم جهال، ويزال جهلهم هذا  بالعلم والتربية، وبالجلوس في مثل هذه المجالس النبوية.ولولا أن الله عز  وجل أوجد هذه الحكومة الإسلامية -قد يغضب بعض الإخوان ويقول: الشيخ يمدح  الحكومة-لرأيتم العجب حول هذه الحجرة من أنواع الشرك والباطل، ومع هذا يوجد  عسكر وهيئة ويشكون من جهل الناس.  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ  لَكُمْ  [آل عمران:160]، أيها المجاهدون،  وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ  [آل  عمران:160] لمعصيته والخروج عن طاعته، وعدم الأخذ بأسباب النصر،  فَمَنْ  ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ  [آل عمران:160] من أهل الأرض؟ والله لا أحد،   وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:160]، لا على غيره وحده  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:160]، ليعتمدوا على الله، وليفوضوا الأمر إليه،  وليفعلوا ما أمر ويتركوا ما نهى، وليترتب على ذلك ما يترتب من ذل أو هون أو  فقر أو نصر أو عزة أو سيادة أو غنى، إذ إن هذا يترك لله فقط، والمسلم يطبق  أمره ويفوض أمر النجاح إليه سبحانه وتعالى. وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:160]، لا على غيره، لا على سواه،  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  [آل عمران:160]،  واللام للأمر،  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:160]، و(ال) في (المؤمنون) تدل  على عراقة الوصف ومتانته، ولم يقل: (فليتوكل مؤمنون)، وإنما قال:   الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:160]، أي: البالغون الكمال في إيمانهم، علماً  ومعرفة واعتقاداً ويقيناً.فهيا أعيد عليكم قراءة هاتين الآيتين قبل أن نأخذ  في الشرح من الكتاب، يقول تعالى واسمع:  فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ  حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي  الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ   *  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ  [آل  عمران:159-160]، وهذا بلاغ ثانٍ،  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ  لَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [آل عمران:160].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق  -سياق الحديث والكلام في طريق واحد- في الآداب والنتائج المترتبة على غزوة  أحد، ففي هذه الآية يخبر تعالى عما وهب رسوله وأعطاه من الكمال الخلقي  الذي هو قوام الأمر ] إذ وهبه الله من الكمال الخلقي الذي هو قوام الأمر،  ولولا أخلاقه التي وهبه الله إياها لهرب الناس من حوله وما جالسوه ولا  أخذوا عنه، ومعنى هذا أيها المربي اسلك مسلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  لا أن تتعنتر وتنتقد وتطعن، فإن ذلك لا ينفع.قال: [فيقول:  فَبِمَا  رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:159] أي: فبرحمة ]؛ لأن الميم مزيدة،  ونظير هذه الميم ما جاء في قوله تعالى:  عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَيُصْبِحُنَّ  نَادِمِينَ [المؤمنون:40]، إذ أصلها: عن قليل، وزيدت الميم لتقوية الكلام  والمعنى بعد ذلك، وقوله تعالى:  جُندٌ مَا هُنَالِكَ مَهْزُومٌ [ص:11]، أي:  جندٌ هنالك مهزومون، والقاعدة عند العرب تقول: زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة  في المعنى، وهذا كلام العرب الذي علمهم الله إياه وأنطقهم به وأنزل به  كتابه.قال: [ يخبر تعالى عما وهب رسوله من الكمال الخلقي الذي هو قوام  الأمر ]، إذ الأخلاق الفاضلة هي قوام الأمر، فإذا كانت أخلاق المرء سيئة في  البيت، أو سيئة مع إخوانه، أو سيئة في السوق، فلا ينتظم الحال ولا يسعدون،  إذ الخلق الكامل والأخلاق الكاملة هي التي تجمع ولا تفرق، وتوجد الحب  والمودة، فهيا نتعلم الأخلاق الفاضلة.قال: [  فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ [آل عمران:159] أي: فبرحمة من عندنا رحمناهم بها،  لِنْتَ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:159] ]، أي: لولا رحمتنا التي أضفيناها على عبيدنا من الأنصار  والمهاجرين ما لنت لهم، وحينئذ يفرون عنك ويعودون إلى الكفر ويخسرون الدنيا  والآخرة.قال: [  وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا [آل عمران:159]، أي: قاسياً جافاً  جافياً قاسي القلب غليظه،  لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ [آل عمران:159]، أي:  تفرقوا عنك -وعادوا إلى دين آبائهم وأجدادهم- وحرموا بذلك سعادة الدارين.  وبناء على هذا فاعف عن مسيئهم الذي أساء، واستغفر لمذنبهم، وشاور ذي الرأي  منهم، وإذا بدا لك رأي راجح المصلحة فاعزم على تنفيذه متوكلاً على ربك،  فإنه يحب المتوكلين ]، وهذه تعاليم الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ  الله يكلم رسوله بهذا الكلام ويعلمه هذا التعليم، فآمنا بالله وحده، مع أن  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم عاش أربعين سنة لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، فهو أمي كما  وصفه في التوراة والإنجيل، والأمي هو الذي ما فارق حجره أمه حتى يتعلم.قال:  [ وإذا بدا لك رأي راجح المصلحة ] بعد الاستشارة، [ فاعزم على تنفيذه  متوكلاً على ربك، فإنه يحب المتوكلين ]، ومن أحبه الله لم يخزه ويذله  ويشقه، بل والله يكرمه ويعزه ويعلي شأنه.قال: [ والتوكل: هو الإقدام على  فعل ما أمر الله تعالى به أو أذن فيه بعد إحضار الأسباب الضرورية له، وعدم  التفكير فيما يترتب عليه ] أي: فيما يترتب على فعل هذا الأمر الذي أقدمت  عليه، وأعددت الأسباب المطلوبة له.قال: [ بل يفوض أمر النتائج إليه تعالى ]  فإذا أمرنا بالجهاد، فأعددنا عدتنا وخرجنا نحمل سلاحنا غير مفكرين بالنصر  أو الهزيمة، ولا يخطر ذلك ببالنا أبداً، فقط نريد أن نطيع ربنا فيما أمرنا  به، فإن النتائج إليه تعالى.قال: [ هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى، أما الآية  الثانية فقد تضمنت حقيقة كبرى يجب العلم بها والعمل دائماً بمقتضاها، وهي  أن النصر بيد الله، والخِذلان كذلك، فلا يطلب نصر إلا منه تعالى، ولا يرهب  خذلان إلا منه عز وجل ]، فالذين لا يؤمنون بالله، ولا يعرفون هداه كيف  يطبقون هذا ويعرفونه؟ إذاً لابد من المعرفة والعلم أولاً، قال تعالى مبيناً  ذلك:  فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ  لِذَنْبِكَ [محمد:19].قال: [ وطلب نصره هو إنفاذ أمره بعد إعداد الأسباب  اللازمة له ]، أي: أن طلب النصر من الله يتم بإنفاذ الأمر الذي أمر به،  وذلك بعد إعداد الأسباب اللازمة لذلك، قال تعالى:  انفِرُوا خِفَافًا  وَثِقَالًا [التوبة:41]، فلا يخرجون بأيديهم فقط، بل لابد من السلاح  والطعام، والذين ما استطاعوا رجعوا، فلابد من الأسباب للنصر، فيؤتى بالسبب  بإذن الله وطاعة له تعالى.قال: [ وطلب نصره وإنفاذ أمره بعد إعداد الأسباب  اللازمة له، وتحاشي خذلانه حتى يكون بطاعته والتوكل عليه، هذا ما دل عليه  قوله تعالى في هذه الآية:  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ  وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [آل عمران:160] ].ما بال  المسلمين لا يقاتلون الصرب؟ هل سمعتم بقوات تحركت من العالم الإسلامي؟  إذاً: كيف ينصرنا الله؟! قد علمنا أن النصر بيده، وأن الخذلان بيده، وأن  نصره يطلب منه بإعداد العدة وأخذ الأسباب، لكن للأسف سكتنا وتركنا الأمر  لأمريكا والأمم المتحدة، فهل سينتصر إخواننا؟ وهل عندما يخرجون عن سنة الله  ينتصرون؟ سوف تسمعون الهزائم المرة،  إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا  غَالِبَ لَكُمْ [آل عمران:160]، ينصرنا الله إذا أقبلنا عليه بعد الإيمان  واليقين بأنه الناصر، واجتمعت كلمتنا، وحملنا راية لا إله إلا الله، وقادنا  إمام المسلمين، ولا نخرج عن طاعة الله وطاعة أمير المؤمنين، فإن فسقنا  يصيبنا ما أصاب رسول الله وأصحابه في أحد، فهذا هو النظام الإلهي، وهذه هي  السنن التي لا تتبدل إلى يوم القيامة، فالطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والحديد  يقطع، أنها سنن لن تتبدل أبداً.إذاً: فسنة الله في النصر لعباده هو أن  يطيعوه فيما أمر، ويعدوا العدة لما يطلب منهم، وعند ذلك يقاتلون فينتصرون،  والواقع شاهد على ذلك.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: كمال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الخلقي ] وقد دلت على ذلك الآية الأولى، والذي كمله هو الله  القائل:  ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ   *  مَا أَنْتَ بِنِعْمَةِ  رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ   *  وَإِنَّ لَكَ لَأَجْرًا غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ   *   وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ  [القلم:1-4]، فسبحان الله! إذا استعظم  الله الشيء فمن يقدره؟ إذا كان العظيم الذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون، ويقبض  السموات السبع بيده، يستعظم الشيء، فكيف يكون هذا الشيء؟! والله لا أعظم من  خلق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ  [القلم:4]، وقد تجلت أخلاقه هنا في لينه وشفقته وعطفه ورحمته، وعدم قوله  كلمة سوء لأصحابه، مع أنه قد كسرت رباعيته، وشج وجهه، ودخل المغفر في رأسه،  ومات عمه، وبعد هذا لم يشتم أحداً ولم يسبه، ونحن تربينا على السب والشتم  والتقبيح والتعيير! بل وجد منا من يطعن في العلماء ويتلذذون بذلك.أخي  المسلم! لا يحل لك أن تطعن في مؤمن كناس أو فلاح أو دلال أو أعمى أو أعرج  أو مريض أو مؤمن رائحته منتنة، كما لا يحل لك أن تقول في مؤمن آخر كلمة  سوء، ونحن للأسف نتغنى بالأباطيل، فأين أخلاق رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ الرسول يُؤذى ويُرجم، ويعرف من فعل به ذلك، ومع ذلك يقول: ( اللهم  اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون )، وما واجه واحداً منهم وقال له: أنت خذلتنا،  أنت الشر، أنت السبب، أنت المحنة كلها، إذ لو واجه الناس بهذا لانفضوا من  حوله وانصرفوا، فهيا نتخلق بأخلاق أبي القاسم، واستنبطنا هذا الكمال من  قوله تعالى:  فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ  فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ  وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ [آل عمران:159]، فيكم من  آذاه مؤمن وقال: اللهم اغفر له؟ أعطوني واحداً، قد يوجد بعضاً، لكن واحداً  إلى مليون لا ينفع. [ ثانياً: فضل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وكرامتهم على  ربهم سبحانه وتعالى ] وأخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ  وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ [آل عمران:159]، فالله  يأمر قائده ورسوله بأن يشاور أصحابه، وهذا يدل على فضلهم، ولذلك إذا ذكر  أصحاب رسول الله فيجب أن نذكرهم باحترام وإجلال وإكبار، وألا نذكر سوءاً  فيهم ولا بينهم، إذ هؤلاء قد رفعهم الله تعالى، وأمر رسوله أن يستغفر لهم،  وأن يعفو عنهم، وأن يشاورهم في الأمر، ونحن للأسف نسبهم وندعي أنهم قد  أخطئوا، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! إن هذا من مظاهر الجهل، ومن ألف سنة  وأمتنا هابطة، فهيا نخرج من هذه الفتنة، وذلك بالعودة إلى الكتاب والسنة،  وأن نؤمن إيماناً يقيناً، وأن نلزم بيوت ربنا بنسائنا وأطفالنا ورجالنا من  المغرب إلى العشاء، في كل قرانا ومدننا، فنتلقى الكتاب والحكمة طول الحياة،  فذاك هو التعلم الحقيقي، أما التعليم في المدارس فقد فضحنا الله، إذ إننا  لا نتعلم إلا للوظيفة! والذي لا يوظف يسب الحاكم والحكومة! ولذلك الذي ما  يتعلم العلم ليحبه الله كيف يستفيد من هذا العلم؟ لا نعيبهم، بل نتركهم،  فالفلاح في مزرعته، والتاجر في متجره، والعامل في مصنعه، فقط الوقت الذي  أوروبا التي نجري وراءها ولعابنا يسيل، ونجتهد أن نكون مثلهم، إذا دقت  الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف العمل، وأخذوا نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى دور السينما  والمراقص واللهو إلى نصف الليل، ونحن ما نستطيع أن نذهب إلى بيت ربنا لنزكي  أنفسنا ونطهر أرواحنا ونخرج من ظلمة الجهل الذي خيم علينا، فكيف نستطيع أن  نخترق السماء وتنزل الجنة مع الأبرار؟! ومع هذا نسمع من يطعن وينتقد  ويقول: ما هذا؟ كيف هذا؟ ماذا نقول؟ نكذب عليكم، والله لا طريق إلا هذا،  والجهل معوق لصاحبه، إذ يفقده الإيمان بالله والثقة به، وإن كنا واهمين  فاذكروا، لو يحصى الزنا والفجور في العالم الإسلامي لقلتم: خمت الدنيا  وخبثت، وهذا يحصل من أهل الإيمان واليقين! أما الغش والخداع والكذب والسب  والشتم والتعيير فلا تسأل، وسبب هذا كله الجهل بالله تعالى ومحابه ومساخطه.   [ ثالثاً: تقرير مبدأ الشورى بين الحاكم وأهل الحل والعقد في الأمة ]  يقول ابن عطية في تفسيره رحمه الله: الشورى من قواعد الشريعة وعزائم  الأحكام، ومن لا يستشير أهل العلم والدين فعزله واجب، وقد قيل: ما ندم من  استشار، ومن أُعجب برأيه ضل، ورسول يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما ندم من  استشار، ولا خاب من استخار، ولا عال من اقتصد )، وهذا الحديث يزن الدنيا  كلها، إذ ما ندم أبداً من استشار، ولا خاب من استخار ربه، ولا عال وافتقر  من اقتصد فيما أعطاه ربه. [ رابعاً: فضل العزيمة الصادقة مقرونة بالتوكل  على الله تعالى ] أي: العزيمة الصادقة عند تنفيذ الأمر، ومع التوكل على  الله بتفويض الأمر إليه، والذي يحصل بأمر الله مرحباً به لا خوف ولا تردد. [  خامساً: طلب النصر من غير الله خِذلان، والمنصور من نصره الله، والمخذول  من خذله الله عز وجل ].فاللهم انصر عبادك المؤمنين الذين آمنوا بك وبلقائك  وبذلوا ما استطاعوا أن يبذلوه من أجل نصرة دينك وعبادك المؤمنين، اللهم إن  وِجدوا فانصرهم وكن لهم ولياً ونصيراً، آمين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (68) 
الحلقة (209)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (71)


حرم الله سبحانه وتعالى الغلول، وهو أخذ شيء من الغنائم قبل تقسيمها، وذكر  تعالى أن ذلك محرم على الأنبياء، ومفهوم ذلك أنه محرم على أتباعهم من  المؤمنين، ومن غل شيئاً من الغنيمة يأتي به يوم القيامة يحمله حتى البقرة  والشاة، ثم يحاسب عليه كغيره، ويجزى به كما تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت من خير أو  شر، ولا تظلم نفس شيئاً، لأن الله تبارك وتعالى غني عن ظلم عباده.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان لنبي أن يغل...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله؛  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق لنا رجاءنا يا ولينا ومتولي الصالحين.فما زلنا مع سورة آل عمران عليهم  السلام.. ونحن الآن مع أربع آيات، فهيا نتلو هذه الآيات تلاوة متدبر متفكر  متأمل؛ عسى الله أن يشرح صدورنا وينور قلوبنا، وأن يرزقنا العلم الذي  يرضيه عنا. آمين.قال سبحانه وتعالى: (وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يُغَل)  قراءة سبعية،  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ  بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ   *  أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ كَمَنْ  بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   *   هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ   *   لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا  مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  [آل عمران:161-164]. معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! يقول تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ  [آل  عمران:161]، ما الغُل؟ ما الإغلال؟ ما الغلول؟ فهذه مأخوذة من: غَلّه  يغُلُّ إذا وضع الغُلَّ في عنقه، وشد يديه مع عقنه، ومنه الأغلال التي في  الأعناق.والمراد هنا أن يأخذ من الغنيمة شيئاً خفية، بحيث لا يطلع عليه  المجاهدون، ويأخذه لنفسه دونهم.                                
** سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (وما كان لنبي أن يغل...)                                                                                                   * *
                               لا شك أن بعض المنافقين أشاعوا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قد أخذ شيئاً من الغنيمة بدون إطلاع أصحابه المجاهدين، وسواء كان هذا شملة  تمت في بدر أو في خيبر أو في أي مكان آخر، أو أن الذين هبطوا من جبل  الرماة خافوا أن يكون الرسول يستأثر ببعض الغنيمة دونهم.فعلى كل حال أبطل  الله هذا الزعم، وهذا الافتراء وهذا الظن، فحاشى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن يغل، فقال تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ  [آل عمران:161] من  الأنبياء  أَنْ يَغُلَّ  [آل عمران:161]، فكيف بسيد الأنبياء وخاتمهم؟!  وهذه الصيغة صيغة النفي التي لا يمكن أن يكون أبداً، فليس من شأن نبي من  أنبياء الله أن يغل، فكيف بخاتمهم وسيدهم وإمامهم؟!!                                                                      
** دلالة الآية على حرمة الغلول                                                                                                   * *
                               قوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يُغَل وَمَنْ  يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:161]، أيما  شخص مع نبي من الأنبياء يجاهد، ثم لما وجدت الغنائم أخفى منها شيئاً، ولو  خاتماً من حديد، ولو شملة، ولو شراك نعل، ولو.. ولو..، فلا يحل أبداً  للمجاهدين أن يخفي أحدهم شيئاً من الغنيمة قبل قسمتها، ولهذا الإغلال أو  الغُل أو الغَل من الغنيمة من كبائر الذنوب بالإجماع، إلا أنه لا تقطع يده  كسارق، وأما الإثم فإنه عظيم، وحسبنا أن نسمع أن من غل يأتي يوم القيامة  بما غل؛ فلو أغل شاة وأخفاها فوالله! ليبعث والشاة على ظهره ولها ثغاء  ليفضح في العالمين، والذي أغل بعيراً يؤتى يوم القيامة البعير على عنقه وهو  يصرخ والبعير له رغاء فضيحة له. وهكذا كل من غل شيئاً أخفاه وسرقه من  الغنيمة يبعث يوم القيامة بهذه الفضيحة.كما صح أيضاً أن الغادر الذي يغدر  ويخون يفضح يوم القيامة وتوضع راية على ظهره واسته؛ فضيحة له، ( يرفع يوم  القيامة لكل غادر لواء غدر به )، فلهذا المسلمون لا يغدرون ولا يسرقون ولا  يخفون من الغنائم شيئاً.وأجمع أهل العلم أيضاً أن الوالي الذي يمثل إمام  المسلمين إذا أخذ من ذلك المال -أي الغنائم- خفيةً يفضح به يوم القيامة.وقد  صح: أن أحد العمال ذهب وجاء بمال بيت المال، فلما وصل إلى المدينة، قال:  هذا لكم وهذا لي، أهداه إلي أهل البلاد، فوبخه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  شر توبيخ، وقال: هلا بقيت في بيتك أو في بستانك أو مع أهلك وجاءك هذا  المال؟ ، ولهذا الهدايا إلى العمال لا تصح، لا تقدم هدية لوالٍ ومسئول عن  أي عمل، وهو إن أخذه أخذه كما يؤخذ من الغلول.إذاً:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ  أَنْ يَغُلَّ وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ  [آل عمران:161] من نبي وغيره:  يَأْتِ  بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:161]، وقد سمعتم أنه يؤتى به  على رءوس الناس يشاهدوا فضيحته، سواء كانت ناقة أو كانت عنزة أو كانت ثوب  أو كانت غير ذلك.ثم قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:161]، أي: يوفي الله تعالى يوم القيامة  كل نفس ما كسبته من خير أو شر،  وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [آل عمران:161]؛  لأن الحاكم جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه ما هو في حاجة إلى أن يظلم أحداً، الملك  كله له، والجنة جنته والنار ناره يدخل من يشاء في رحمته، فلا معنى لتصور  الظلم أبداً يوم القيامة.فهذه الآية قررت حرمة الغلول في الإسلام، وهو أخذ  شيء من الغنيمة خفية ليستأثر به دون إخوانه المجاهدين، ولا يحل لقائد  المعركة ولا للأمير ولا للمجاهدين أن يخفوا شيئاً، كذلك ما يعطاه العمال أو  الأولياء أو المسئولون بوصفه هدية وهو رشوة للحصول على أمرٍ ما فحكمه حكم  الغلول بلا خلاف بين أهل الإسلام.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفمن اتبع رضوان الله كمن باء بسخطٍ من الله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وقوله تعالى:  أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ كَمَنْ بَاءَ  بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [آل  عمران:162]، فهذه تزيد ذلك المعنى توضيحاً. فمن الذي يتبع رضوان الله ويتبع  الأسباب التي توجب له رضوان الله؟ أي: ذاك العبد الذي يستقيم على طاعة  الله وطاعة رسوله، فيؤدي الواجبات ويبتعد كل البعد عن المحرمات، هذا هو  طالب رضوان الله.هل يستوي مع من يطلب سخط الله بالخيانة والغدر والسرقة  والكذب.. وما إلى ذلك؟ والله! ما يستويان.  أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ  اللَّهِ كَمَنْ بَاءَ  [آل عمران:162] ورجع  بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ  [آل عمران:162] أيضاً، سخط الله والمصير جنهم،   وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [آل عمران:162] أي: جنهم، لا أسوأ مصير من جنهم يصير  إليها العبد، ومعنى هذا: لا غدر، ولا خيانة ولا سرقة ولا.. ولا، يا من  يريدون رضا الله ورضوانه.صورتان واضحتان: هذا أراد الله رضا الله فطلبه  بإيمانه وتقواه، وبإيمانه وصالح أعماله، وبإيمانه وتجنبه ما يكره الله  ويسخط الله، هذا طلب رضوان الله فساد به، والثاني طلب سخط الله بالغدر  والكذب والشرك والمعاصي، فلا يستويان. أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ  كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ  الْمَصِيرُ  [آل عمران:162]، إياه.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (هم درجات عند الله والله بصير بما يعملون)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى موضحاً المصير:  هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   [آل عمران:163]، هم أهل الموقف السعداء كالأشقياء، طالبوا رضوان الله،  كطالبو سخط الله، الكل في درجات متفاوتة، درجات أهل الجنة حسبنا أن نقول أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إنهم يتراءون منازلهم كما نتراءى الكواكب  الغابرة في السماء )، وأهل النار دركات وعبر عنها بالدرجات للمناسبة، وإلا  الهبوط دركات والصعود درجات دائماً وأبداً، وأما دركات أهل النار فقد قال  تعالى في المنافقين:  فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ   [النساء:145].إذاً: يا طالبي رضوان الله بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال، والبعد عن  الشرك والذنوب والآثام، إن درجاتكم متفاوتة تفاوتاً عظيماً، ويا طالبي سخط  الله بالخيانة والغدر والسرقة والشرك والمعاصي، اعلموا أيضاً أن دركاتكم  متفاوتة بحسب كثرة الذنوب وقلتها. فهذا حكم الله.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى لعباده المؤمنين -ولعل هذا السياق حرك ضمائرهم-:   لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:164] فلله الحمد  والمنة، و(مَنَّ) هنا ليس من المنِّ، هذا من المن بمعنى العطاء والإفضال  والإحسان، والله له أن يمُنَّ علينا أليس كذلك، لكن مَنَّ الإنسان على  الإنسان لا يصح، فيه أذى له، لكن الله إذا مَنَّ عليك؛ أعطيتك سمعك، بصرك،  عقلك، أعطيتك كذا كذا، هذا الامتنان عظيم، والله أهله، لكن بالنسبة إلينا  إذا أعطيت لأخيك شيئاً لا تمنه، فإنه يتأذى ويتألم، هنا المن بمعنى:  الإفضال والإنعام والإحسان:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [آل عمران:164] كيف؟ قال:  إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ   [آل عمران:164]، بعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم عربي ومن جنسهم، إذ لو كان  الرسول أعجمياً لما ارتاح العرب في قبول الدعوة، ولا نشطوا لها ولا نهضوا  بها، لكن لما كانت لغتهم وكان النبي من جنسهم، ومن أشرفهم، ومن أعلاهم  منزلة، ومن أفضلهم وأكرمهم بيتاً.. هذه كلها ساعدت على قبول الدعوة وحملها.  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا   [آل عمران:164] عظيماً جليلاً  مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ  [آل عمران:164]، ويصح  أن تقول: من أنفسهم أي من جنسهم البشري ولا حرج، لكن السياق والامتنان، يدل  على أنه من جنسهم العربي وهو عام، رسول الله من جنس البشر وليس من عالم  الملائكة ولا عالم الجن، لكن هذا الامتنان هو الذي ساعدهم على النهوض بهذه  الرسالة وحمل هذه الدعوة إلى العالم، شعروا بأنهم مسئولون.قال:  لَقَدْ  مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  [آل عمران:164]، من صفاته أنه  يتلو عليهم آياته، آيات من؟ آيات الله الذي مَنّ عليهم بإرساله، هذا أولاً.  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [آل عمران:164] ثانياً، أي: يطهر أنفسهم وقلوبهم، ويطهر  مشاعرهم وآدابهم وأخلاقهم ونفسياتهم، وكذلك فعل.كثيراً ما نقول: والله! ما  اكتحلت عين الوجود بأفضل من أصحاب رسول الله في آدابهم وأخلاقهم وكمالاتهم؛  وذلك نتيجة تزكية الرسول لهم؛ زكاهم وطيبهم وطهرهم في أخلاقهم وآدابهم وكل  سلوكهم، يشاهد ويقول: ( ما بال أقوام يفعلون كذا أو يقولون كذا )، وما زال  كذلك حتى قبض وأصحابه من خيرة البشر كمالاً،  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [آل عمران:164]، فهذه المنة الكبيرة، يعلمهم الكتاب الذي هو  القرآن، والحكمة التي هي السنة النبوية، وهي مبينة للقرآن شارحة ومفسرة  له، وهذه الحكمة عامة تناولت الأكل والشرب واللباس والركوب والنزول والحرب  والسلم.. وكل شئون الحياة؛ ما خلت منها حكمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.فما طلبت السنة في ميدان من ميادين الحياة إلا وجدت.وأخيراً قال:   وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  [آل عمران:164] نعم، وقد كانوا من قبل:  لَفِي  ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  [آل عمران:164]، أي: قبل البعثة النبوية كيف كان العرب؟  كانوا وثنيين، منهم من يعبد الجن، ومنهم من يعبد الأصنام والأحجار،  وكانوا.. وكانوا كغيرهم، لكن الواقع أنهم كانوا في ضلال واضح بين لا يشك  فيه عاقل، فأنقذهم الله عز وجل من هذا الضلال ببعثة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وما أنزله عليه من الكتاب والهدى، وما وفقه له وأعانه عليه من  تعليمهم وتزكيتهم وتربيتهم حتى نموا وكملوا وأصبحوا أكمل الخلق.                                                                  
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           هذه الآيات الأربع نتأملها!  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ  يَغُلَّ  [آل عمران:161]، ليس من شأن نبي يغل،  وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ  بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل عمران:161]، لِم يأتي به؟ لينتفع به،  يأتي به ليفضح به، والله يأتي الرجل وعليه البعير، يقول: يا رسول الله  أعني، فيقول: لا، لقد بينت لك يا فلان.فهذا الذي طهر المجتمع، وأصبح مجتمع  أمن كامل ليس فيه خيانة ولا غدر، ولولا هذا التعليم كيف يصبح هذا المجتمع  أفضل مكان في العالم؟ بهذه التعاليم:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ  وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  *  أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ  رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ  جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [آل عمران:161-162].الجواب: لا،  هُمْ  دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:163] بحسب جهادهم وصبرهم وصيامهم و..  و..، ما هم في مستوى واحد، درجات أو لا؟ درجة أبي بكر أعلى من درجات بقية  الصحابة، مثلاً:  دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ [آل عمران:163].فيجزيهم بحسب عملهم؛ لأن الله مطلع عليه، عليم  به، كيف لا وهو خالقه وموجده. لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ [آل  عمران:164]، فلهذا الذين يجلسون للمعلمين يجب أن يقولوا لهم: زكوا أنفسنا،  لا تعلمونا فقط، حلقة ثانية بعد التعليم، وهي تزكية النفس وتهذيب الأخلاق،  وتصحيح الآداب:  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ [آل عمران:164].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               يقول المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ معنى الآيات: الغل والغلول  والإغلال بمعنى واحد، وهو أخذ المرء شيئاً من الغنائم قبل قسمتها وما دام  السياق في غزوة أحد فالمناسبة قائمة بين الآيات السابقة وهذه، ففي الآية  الأولى ينفي تعالى أن يكون من شأن الأنبياء، أو مما يتأتى صدوره عنهم:  الإغلال، وضمن تلك أن أتباع الأنبياء يحرم عليهم أن يغلوا، إذا كان النبي  لا يغل، فأتباعه لا يغلون، ولذا قرئ في السبع (أن يُغَل) بضم الياء وفتح  الغين، يُغَل: أي: يفعله أتباعه بأخذهم من الغنائم بدون إذنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ  [آل  عمران:161]، ثم ذكر تعالى جزاء وعقوبة من يفعل ذلك، فقال:  وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ  يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:161].فأخبرهم تعالى أن من أغل  شيئاً، يأتي به يوم القيامة يحمله حتى البقرة والشاة كما بُين ذلك في  الحديث، قال: جاء في صحيح مسلم أن أبا هريرة قال: ( قام فينا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فذكر الغلول فعظمه، وعظم أمره ثم قال: لا ألفين  أحدكم -أي: لا أجد أحدكم- يجيء يوم القيامة على رقبته بعير له رغاء، يقول:  يا رسول الله! يا رسول الله! أعني، فأقول: لا أملك لك شيئاً، قد بلغتك...  )] ثم ذكر الفرس أيضاً والشاة والنرس والرقاع.. وهكذا.  [ثم ذكر تعالى جزاء  وعقوبة من يفعل ذلك، فقال:  وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ [آل عمران:161]، فأخبرهم تعالى: أن من أغل شيئاً يأتي به يوم  القيامة يحمله، حتى البقرة والشاة، كما بُين ذلك في الحديث، ثم يحاسب عليه  كغيره، ويجزى به كما تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت من خير أو شر ولا تظلم نفس شيئاً  لغنى الرب تبارك وتعالى عن الظلم ولعدله تعالى، فهذا مضمون الآية  الأولى.أما الثانية: قال: ينفي تعالى أن تكون حال المتبع لرضوان الله تعالى  بالإيمان به ورسوله وطاعتهما بفعل الأمر واجتناب النهي كحال المتبع لسخط  الله تعالى بتكذيبه تعالى وتكذيب رسوله ومعصيتهما بترك الواجبات وفعل  المحرمات، فكانت جهنم مأواه، وبئس المصير جهنم، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:   أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ [آل عمران:162] ثم ذكر تعالى:  أن كلاً من أهل الرضوان، وأصحاب السخط متفاوتون في درجاتهم عند الله، بحسب  أثر أعمالهم في نفوسهم قوة وضعفاً، فقال تعالى:  هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ [آل عمران:163]، فدل ذلك على  عدالة العليم الحكيم سبحانه وتعالى. وهذا ما دلت عليه هذه الآية. أما قوله  تعالى:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ  رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ [آل عمران:164]، فقد تضمنت امتنان الله تعالى على  المؤمنين من العرب ببعثه رسوله فيهم، يتلو عليهم آيات الله فيؤمنون ويكملون  في إيمانهم ويزكيهم من أوضار الشرك وظلمة الكفر بما يهديهم به، ويدعوهم  إليه من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال وفاضل الأخلاق وسامي الآداب، ويعلمهم الكتاب  المتضمن للشرائع والهدايات والحكمة التي هي فهم أسرار الكتاب  والسنة.وتتجلى هذه النعمة أكثر لمن يذكر حال العرب في جاهليتهم قبل هذه  النعمة العظيمة عليهم.وهذا معنى قوله تعالى:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ [آل  عمران:164] ].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                هذه الآيات الأربع نسأل الله أن نكون قد فهمناها وتهيأنا  للعمل بما فيها، فلها هدايات.قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: تحريم الغلول،  وأنه من كبائر الذنوب]. من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ أنا أقول في السوق.. في  البيت، الغلول حرام، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يغل، لقوله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ  لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:161]، أصبحنا عالمين. [ثانياً: طلب رضوان الله  واجب، وتجنب سخطه واجب كذلك، والأول يكون بماذا؟ ] فطلب رضوان الله بالدعاء  وبالإيمان وصالح الأعمال، وتجنب سخط الله يكون بترك الشرك والمعاصي، من  طلب رضوان الله وأراده، فباب الله مفتوح، يؤمن ويعمل الصالحات التي هي فعل  الأوامر وترك المناهي، ويجتنب الشرك ويترك المعاصي ويتركهما.  [ثالثاً:  الإسلام أكبر نعمة]؛ لأن الله امتن على الناس به:  لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ [آل  عمران:164]، [فالإسلام أكبر نعمة، وأجلها على المسلمين، فيجب شكرها بالعمل  بالإسلام، والتقيد بشرائعه وأحكامه] فإن لم نعمل بالإسلام، ولم نتقيد  بشرائعه، فكأننا ما شكرنا وكفرنا النعمة.  [رابعاً: فضل العلم بالكتاب  والسنة]؛ لقوله تعالى:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ [البقرة:129].                                                                                                        
**الاجتماع على الكتاب والسنة سبب  للعزة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! فقد ارتفع شأن العرب وعلا، وسادوا  وقادوا باجتماعهم بين يدي رسول الله، وتعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وتزكية  أنفسهم، فإذا أراد العالم الإسلامي الآن في أي مكان كيف يصلون إلى ذلك  المستوى الطاهر؟والله لا طريق إلا هذا.. أن يجتمعوا على كتاب الله وسنة  رسوله، وأن المربي أو المعلم يعمل على تزكية نفوسهم وتهذيب أرواحهم وآدابهم  وأخلاقهم، والدليل والبرهنة واضحة من يوم أن أعرض العالم الإسلامي، وعلى  رأسه العرب بالذات، أهل الأمانة وأصحاب هذه الرسالة وأهل هذه المنة، منذ أن  أعرضوا هبطوا، فمن يرفعهم؟ فحاولوا وجاءوا بالاشتراكية لترفعهم، فلم  ترفعهم، ثم حاولوا وجاءوا بالديمقراطية وتبجحوا بها فلم ترفعهم أيضاً. ثم  أيضاً حاولوا وجاءوا بالوطنية والإقليمية، العروبة، فهل رفعتهم؟ والله! ما  رفعتهم، فما الذي يرفع من هبط إلى أن يعود إلى علياء الكمال إلا الكتاب  والسنة، وهذا ما نقوله دائماً، أهل القرية يلتزمون باجتماعهم، بنسائهم  وأطفالهم، كل ليلة في بيت ربهم، من المغرب إلى العشاء، وطول العام، أهل  المدن كل حي من أحياء المدينة قليلة أو كثيرة يجتمعون اجتماعنا هذا، النساء  وراء الستارة، والأطفال دونهم، والفحول أمامهم، والمعلم يعلم الكتاب  والحكمة، هل هناك طريق سوى هذا؟ والله! ما وجدوا، أقسم بالله.فهذا هو  الطريق الوحيد الذي يهذب النفوس، فإذا تهذبت النفوس قل، بل انتهى الغل  والغش والحسد والسرقة، والخيانة والإسراف، والكبر والكذب، وكل مظاهر الهبوط  تنتهي، أو ما تنتهي؟ والله لتنتهين، هذه سنة الله، الطعام يشبع والماء  يروي، والحديد يقطع، والنار تحرق، واتباع الكتاب والسنة لا تهذب ولا تزكي  ولا تؤدب؟! فهذا مستحيل.فعلى العلماء أن ينهضوا بهذا الواجب، يأتون إلى  القرى ويصيحون في أهليها بمكبرات الصوت: تعالوا إلى المسجد، هاتوا أطفالكم  ونساءكم يسمعن وهن وراء الستارة، ويلزموا القرية الشهرين والثلاثة والسنة،  حتى يجتمع أهلها.. وهكذا فجأة وإذا بذلك الإقليم في العالم الإسلامي أصبح  كأنه في عهد النبوة، الطهر والصفاء والنقاء والكمال، بأتم معناه، وهذه سنة  الله التي لا تتخلف.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن يوفق علماءنا للنهوض بهذا  الواجب.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (69) 
الحلقة (210)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (72)


يوم بدر أعز الله عباده المؤمنين وشفى صدورهم بالنيل من عدوهم، فقتلوا  سبعين من المشركين وأسروا مثلهم، فلم يتعرض المسلمون عندئذ للبلاء  والامتحان، فلما كان يوم أحد قتل من المسلمين سبعون كما حصل لأعدائهم من  قبل، ليبتليهم الله عز وجل ويتخذ منهم شهداء، وليبين لهم أن ما يصيبهم من  الهزيمة والفشل إنما هو من عند أنفسهم، وما النصر إلا من عند الله، وليميز  الله بذلك بين أهل الصدق والإيمان، وأهل الكفر والنفاق.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله؛ أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة  وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هل تشاهدون السكينة؟  واضحة، فلو كنا في مقهى أو في منتدى أو في سوق أو في منزل فهل سنشاهد هذه  السكينة؟ والله! ما توجد، الرحمة غشتنا وغطتنا، هل تشاهدون عذاباً ينال  أحدنا؟ لا، الملائكة يحفون بالحلقة، ولكننا لا نشاهدهم؛ لضعف أبصارنا عن  قوة أجسامهم فقط، وذكر الله تعالى لنا في الملكوت الأعلى.إذاً: أخبر به  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لن يكون إلا كما أخبر -الحمد لله-، وهل تذكرون  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه، أو  يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله )؟ فزتم بهذه أو لا؟ وأعظم: ( أن من صلى  المغرب وجلس ينتظر صلاة العشاء في بيت الله الملائكة تصلي عليه: اللهم  اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه ما لم يحدث ).كيف نظفر بهذا الكمال لولا إفضال الله  وإنعامه علينا، الحمد لله.وكم.. وكم من محرومين، ولا لشيء سوى أن العدو  يصرف عباد الله عن ولاية الله؛ لأنه العدو الأول، وربنا قال لنا: اسمعوا  هذا البيان:  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا  إِنَّمَا يَدْعُوا حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ   [فاطر:6]، كيف نتخذ الشيطان عدواً؟ لا نستجيب لندائه، ولا نقبل على طلبه،  ولا نعطي ما يطلب ويسأل، بل نقف معه موقف العدو مع عدوه، فلا سمع ولا طاعة  ولا حب، ولا ولاء ولا شيء آخر، فهيا نطبق إن شاء الله. ما زلنا في تفسير  سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، والآيات الليلة أربع آيات، فهيا نتغنى  بتلاوتها، فإنه يجوز التغني بالقرآن.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ  أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ  فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَلِيَعْلَمَ  الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ  هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ  بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا  يَكْتُمُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُوا لَوْ  أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:165-168].فعجب هذا الكلام، وما هذه  الفصاحة وما هذا البيان؟! ومع هذا يقرءونه على الموتى، ولا يفقهون منه  شيئاً، صُرفوا بكيد العدو.هذا الله جل جلاله، هذا الرحمن الرحيم، هذا منزل  القرآن العظيم يخاطب أصحاب رسول الله والمؤمنين -الحمد لله-، فيقول:   أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  [آل عمران:165]، والمصيبة آخرها  الموت، كل بلاء، كل ما يؤذي الإنسان في بدنه، في ماله، في عرضه مصيبة، ولكن  نهاية المصيبة الموت.فهذه المصيبة التي يُذكر الله عز وجل بها المؤمنين هي  ما قتل من المؤمنين في أحد، إذ استشهد سبعون على رأسهم حمزة عم رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، قد أصبتم مثليها في بدر، إذ المسلمون في غزوة بدر  قتلوا سبعين، وأسروا سبعين، وهل يطلق على الأسرى قتلى؟ إي نعم؛ لأن الآسر  لإنسان يصبح في قبضته إن شاء قتله وإن شاء تركه، فالآسر الذي يأسر غيره  يصبح عنده الأسير كالميت. ما زلنا في تفسير سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام،  والآيات الليلة أربع آيات، فهيا نتغنى بتلاوتها، فإنه يجوز التغني  بالقرآن.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ  مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ  مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *   وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا  وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا  قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ  يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا  لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ   *   الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُوا لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا  قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:165-168].فعجب هذا الكلام، وما هذه الفصاحة وما هذا  البيان؟! ومع هذا يقرءونه على الموتى، ولا يفقهون منه شيئاً، صُرفوا بكيد  العدو.هذا الله جل جلاله، هذا الرحمن الرحيم، هذا منزل القرآن العظيم يخاطب  أصحاب رسول الله والمؤمنين -الحمد لله-، فيقول:  أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ  مُصِيبَةٌ  [آل عمران:165]، والمصيبة آخرها الموت، كل بلاء، كل ما يؤذي  الإنسان في بدنه، في ماله، في عرضه مصيبة، ولكن نهاية المصيبة الموت.فهذه  المصيبة التي يُذكر الله عز وجل بها المؤمنين هي ما قتل من المؤمنين في  أحد، إذ استشهد سبعون على رأسهم حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قد  أصبتم مثليها في بدر، إذ المسلمون في غزوة بدر قتلوا سبعين، وأسروا سبعين،  وهل يطلق على الأسرى قتلى؟ إي نعم؛ لأن الآسر لإنسان يصبح في قبضته إن شاء  قتله وإن شاء تركه، فالآسر الذي يأسر غيره يصبح عنده الأسير كالميت.                                
** إنكار الله تعالى على المؤمنين تضجرهم مما أصابهم يوم أحد                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى  هَذَا  [آل عمران:165] كيف نصاب، وكيف نُقتل، وكيف ننهزم ونحن مؤمنون  ونجاهد في سبيل الله، ومعنا رسول الله، فكيف هذا؟! تركهم الله ولم يجبهم عن  سؤالهم، وقال لرسوله أجبهم أنت:  قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:165]، تساءلوا: كيف هذا؟ كيف ننهزم، كيف نقتل، كيف وكيف، ونحن  المؤمنون المجاهدون في سبيل الله، وفي حضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟  فأمر تعاليه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجيبهم، فقال له:  قُلْ  [آل عمران:165]  أي: يا رسولنا، (هو) أي: الذي أصابكم  مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:165]، لا من عند الله، كيف من عند أنفسهم؟ هم الذين تركوا أنفسهم  للعدو يذبحهم ويقتلهم؟الجواب: لأنكم عصيتم رسول الله، وخرجتم عن طاعته  مغترين بإيمانكم وكونكم تجاهدون في سبيل الله، ونسيتم أن لله سنناً لا  تتبدل، الرسول القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أعد عدته وصفف رجاله،  ووضع الرماة على جبل الرماة نصح لهم: ( لا تنزلوا من على الجبل )، ترون منا  ما ترون من نصر أو هزيمة، لكن الشيطان زين لهم، وأن المشركين انهزموا  ونساؤهم هاربات في الأودية، والمجاهدون يغنمون: انزلوا، فنزلوا، فخلا جبل  الرماة، فاحتله قائد المشركين خالد بن الوليد ، وصب عليهم البلاء، ووقعوا  بين فكي مقراض، السهام من هنا والسيوف من هنا، فكانت الهزيمة.إذاً: قل لهم  يا رسولنا:  هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل عمران:165]، والمسلمون  اليوم لماذا لا يفكرون بهذا التفكير؟ هل الذي أصاب المسلمين من الفرقة  والضعف والعجز كان نتيجة ذنوبهم أو كان قدراً مقدوراً؟الجواب: بذنوبهم، فما  أطاعوا الله ورسوله، وهم متعرضون لبلاء لا يعلمه إلا الله، إلا أن  يتداركهم الله بتوبة عاجلة، والتوبة في هذه الأيام أيسر ما تكون، فقد تقارب  الزمان والمكان ويستطيع العالم الإسلامي أن يعقد مؤتمراً في المدينة في  أقل من عشر ساعات، أما الزمان الأول كيف يأتي الولاة من أقصى الشرق والغرب؟  فقد كانوا يحتاجون إلى ستة أشهر، وكانوا يجتمعون مرة في الحج، فالآن  الكلمة واحدة، إذا قال إمام المسلمين: الله أكبر، سمعها النساء والرجال في  الشرق والغرب.والشاهد عندنا: يا عباد الله! يا إماء الله! احذروا الذنوب  والمعاصي فإنها تجلب الخزي والعار، وتجلب الذل والدمار، وتجلب الفقر  والبلاء، فلا يكفي أن تقولوا: يكفي أننا مؤمنون. فلا أنتم بأفضل من أصحاب  رسول الله.قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل  عمران:165]، أي: على فعل كل شيء يريد قدير، ومن فعله أنه ربط الأسباب  بمسبباتها، فلما رفضتم هذا السبب وألغيتموه أصابكم الذي أصابكم.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان فبإذن الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وقال تعالى:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ   [آل عمران:166]، يذكرهم.. الجمعان: هو جمع الكفر وجمع الإيمان، فالتقى  الجمعان في سفح جبل أحد، جمع المؤمنين وجمع المشركين، المؤمنون قائدهم رسول  الله، والمشركون قائدهم أبو سفيان .وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان من  الجراحات والقتل والهروب  فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:166]، فما تم بغير  إرادة الله وتعليمه وإذنه تم وفق سنن الله عز وجل. قال تعالى:   وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا  [آل  عمران:166-167]، فهذا علم ظهور، أما علم الغيب فهو قد كتبه وعلمه قبل أن  يخلق الكون، لكن ليظهر ذلك للعيان؛ ليعلم المؤمنين بحق وصدق، (ويعلم) أيضاً   الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا  [آل عمران:167]، أي: أظهروا الإيمان بألسنتهم،  وأبطنوا الكفر في قلوبهم، وهم جماعة ابن أبي ، وقد عادوا من الطريق وهم  ثلاثمائة، فلولا هذه الحرب كيف يعرف المنافقون من المؤمنين؟ فالمؤمنون قبل  الفتنة أيضاً لا علم بحالهم، فلو يبتلينا الله ببلية لا قدر الله، يظهر  المؤمن الصادق من غير المؤمن الصادق، لكن أراد الله تطهير أصحاب الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم؛ ليحملوا رسالة الحق إلى العالم أجمع، أما نحن فلا وزن لنا  ولا قيمة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وليعلم الذين نافقوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله أو ادفعوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال تعالى:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ  تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا  [آل عمران:167]  أي: ادفعوا المعرة عن أزواجكم وأولادكم وأموالكم، والقائل هو عبد الله بن  حرام شهيد أحد والد جابر بن عبد الله ، فلما أدبر المنافقون عائدين على رأس  ابن أبي قال لهم:  تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:167]، وإن لم تقاتلوا في سبيل الله لنفاق أو لمرض قلوبكم ادفعوا عن  أنفسكم وعن أولادكم وأزواجكم هذا الجيش العرمرم. فإذا انهزم المؤمنون في  أحد فسوف يدخل المشركين المدينة ويفعلون الأعاجيب. فهذه كلمة حكيم، ولهذا  دونها الله وسجلها، رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه.قال تعالى:  أَوِ ادْفَعُوا  قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ  [آل عمران:167]، فهذه  كلمة رئيس المنافقين ومن معه، وهذا المنطق يوجد في كل زمان ومكان:  لَوْ  نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ  [آل عمران:167]، لكن ليس هناك قتالاً،  فلستم أهلاً لأن تقاتلوا.قلنا لكم: ابقوا في المدينة وقاتلوا فيها، وأبيتم  وخرجتم تريدون القتال لن تستطيعوا، العدو أكثر منكم ولا تقاتلوا، فلهذا لا  نخرج نحن، نعود.لكن لو كان مؤمناً يقول هذا الكلام لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم!قال تعالى:  قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا  [آل عمران:167] أي:  يقع بالفعل لخرجنا، ولكن ليس هناك قتالاً.قال تعالى:  هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ  يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ  [آل عمران:167] إي والله!  القائلون هذا القول وعلى رأسهم ابن أبي :  هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ  أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ  [آل عمران:167] إي والله!قال تعالى:   يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ  [آل عمران:167] ويخفون ويجحدون، يظنون أن الله غير مطلع  على قلوبهم، فيتبجحون بالكلام الفارغ، والله مطلع على ما في القلوب.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين قالوا لإخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قتلوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى في بيان حال المنافقين:  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُوا  [آل عمران:168]، قالوا لإخوانهم: لا تخرجوا،  اتركوه يموت هو وأصحابه،  لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا  [آل عمران:168]،  فهذا الكلام في ديارهم وفي مجالسهم في المدينة وفي يوم المعركة، فلان وفلان  مات، قلنا له: ما تخرج، لا تقاتل، فأبى إلا أن يقاتل، إذاً فمات. لَوْ  أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا  [آل عمران:168].فالله تعالى يقول لرسوله قل لهم  -لا يرد الله عليهم هو وما هم أهل لذلك-:  قُلْ  [آل عمران:168] يا رسولنا:   فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل  عمران:168]، أي: ادفعوا عن أنفسكم الموت لو كنتم صادقين، لكنهم كاذبون.فهذا  المستوى الهابط سببه ضعف الإيمان وظلمة النفاق التي تغطي على القلب وتغطي  على الحواس -نعوذ بالله من النفاق-، وهذا درس عجيب يقرأ على أهل المدينة،  صالحيهم وفاسديهم، ويخلد هذا الذكر إلى يوم القيامة.                                                                  
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          نسمع بعد أن علمنا الآن.قال تعالى:  أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ  مُصِيبَةٌ  [آل عمران:165] مصيبة عظيمة في الحقيقة  قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ  مِثْلَيْهَا  [آل عمران:165] كيف؟ قتلوا سبعين وأسروا سبعين في بدر، منذ  سنتين  قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا  [آل عمران:165] أي: كيف نصاب وكيف وكيف؟  الله ما يرد عليهم، قال لرسوله:  قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل  عمران:165] الذي أصابكم من الخزي والانكسار والقتل من أنفسكم،  قُلْ هُوَ  مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل  عمران:165].   وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ  [آل  عمران:166] أين التقى الجمعان؟ في أحد؟  فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:166] أولاً:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَلِيَعْلَمَ  الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا  [آل عمران:166-167]؛ ليكشف الستار عن الغموض  والخفايا؛ لأنه يربي أولياءه.قال:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا  وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا  قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ  [آل عمران:167] أي:  لخرجنا معكم إلى المعركة في أحد، لكن ما نعلم أن هناك قتالاً، فهم يكذبون،  وإلا عزم الرسول وتصميمه لا يمكن أن يخرج ويعود ولا يقاتل، لكن النفاق  والمرض:  هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ  يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:167]  سبحان الله! وهذا كائن بين الناس، يتكلم بلسانه ويقول وفي قلبه غير الذي  يقول، وكل إنسان يستطيع هذا، فالذين قالوا: لا نقاتل في هذا الوقت هم إلى  الكفر أقرب إلى الإيمان.قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ  وَقَعَدُوا  [آل عمران:168] أي: قالوا لإخوانهم في النفاق، (وقعدوا)، ما  خرجوا، ماذا قال لهم؟  لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا  [آل عمران:168]، هذا  الكلام تم في بيوتهم، وهم يتعشون ويتغدون، لو أطعنا فلان وفلان ما يقتل،  لكن ما أطاعنا، خرج منا ومشى مع هذا الرجل.إذاً: قال تعالى لرسوله: قل لهم:   ادْرَءُوا  [آل عمران:168] أي: ادفعوا  عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:168]، هل يستطيعون؟ إذا دقت الساعة وحل  الأجل، في من يمنع الموت؟ مستحيل.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين:  [معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق الكريم في أحداث غزوة أحد.ففي الآية الأولى:  ينكر الله تعالى على المؤمنين قولهم بعد أن أصابتهم مصيبة القتل والجراحات  والهزيمة:  أَنَّى هَذَا  [آل عمران:165]، أي: من أي وجه جاءت هذه المصيبة،  ونحن مسلمون ونقاتل في سبيل الله ومع رسوله؟فقال تعالى:  أَوَلَمَّا  أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ [آل عمران:165] بأحد  قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا  [آل عمران:165] ببدر؛ لأن ما قتل من المؤمنين بأحد كان سبعين، وما قتل  المشركين ببدر كان سبعين قتيلاً وسبعين أسيراً]، وبينت لكم أن الأسير في  حكم الميت، الآسر إن شاء قتل من أسره.قال: [وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن يجيبهم:  قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ [آل عمران:165]؛ وذلك  بمعصيتكم لرسول الله؛ حيث خالف الرماة أمره، وبعدم صبركم إذ فررتم من  المعركة تاركين القتال]،  إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ  [آل عمران:153].[وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل عمران:165] إشعار إعلام بأن الله تعالى أصابهم بما أصابهم به عقوبة لهم  حيث لم يطيعوا رسوله ولم يصبروا على قتال أعدائه، هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الأولى.أما الآيات الثلاث بعدها فقوله تعالى:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [آل  عمران:166]، يخبر تعالى المؤمنين: أن ما أصابهم يوم أحد عند التقاء جمع  المؤمنين وجمع المشركين في ساحة المعركة كان بقضاء الله وتدبيره، وعلته  إظهار المؤمنين على صورتهم الباطنية الحقة، وأنهم صادقون في إيمانهم؛ ولذا  قال تعالى:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [آل عمران:166]؛ علم انكشاف وظهور  كما هو معلوم له في الغيب وباطن الأمور، هذا أولاً.وثانياً:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ  الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا [آل عمران:167]، فأظهروا الإيمان والولاء لله ولرسوله  والمؤمنين ثم أبطنوا الكفر والعداء لله ورسوله والمؤمنين، فقال عنهم في  الآيتين الثالثة والرابعة:  وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا [آل  عمران:167]، وهم عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول رئيس المنافقين، وعصابته الذين  رجعوا من الطريق قبل الوصول إلى ساحة المعركة ].فـعبد الله بن حرام والد  جابر -هذا كم يوم أو سنة؟- جاء السيل في وادي أحد فجرفه فوجدوه ودمه يسيل  كأنه الآن استشهد، الله أكبر، هذا عبد الله بن حرام .قال: [ وقد قال لهم  عبد الله بن حرام والد جابر :  تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:167]؛ رجاء ثواب الآخرة، وإن لم تريدوا ثواب الآخرة فادفعوا عن  أنفسكم وأهليكم معرة جيش غازٍ يريد قتلكم، إذ وقوفكم معنا يكثر سوادنا  ويدفع عنا خطر العدو الداهم، فأجابوا قائلين:  لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا [آل  عمران:167] يتم  لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ [آل عمران:167] ].يتهمون الرسول بأنه ما  يقاتل! تعلموا ما تسمعون من إخوانكم من عبارات من هذا النوع، هذا النوع  الآن عام في البشرية، إلا من رحم الله، كيف تتم هذه الرحمة؟ تتم للذين  تربوا في حجور الصالحين، لازموا بيوت الله في الليل والنهار، يتلقون الكتاب  والحكمة، أما هذا الجهل العام لا ينتج عنه إلا الأباطيل والتراهات  والأقاويل، وحسبكم أن تسمعوا إذاعات العالم، وتقرءوا صحف الدنيا.ماذا  تسمعون؟! مجالسنا هذا كذا، هذا كذا، هذا به كذا، لو قال كذا، لا إله إلا  الله! ولا لوم.قال: [ وقد قال لهم عبد الله بن حرام والد جابر :   تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:167]؛ رجاء وطمع ثواب  الآخرة، وإن لم تريدوا ثواب الآخرة فادفعوا عن أنفسكم وأهليكم معرة جيش  غازٍ يريد قتلكم، إذ وقوفكم معنا في صفوفنا يكثر سوادنا ويدفع عنا خطر  العدو الداهم، فأجابوا قائلين:  لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا [آل عمران:167] يتم   لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ [آل عمران:167].فأخبر تعالى عنهم بأنهم في هذه الحال:   هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ [آل عمران:167]  ]، في ذاك الموقف لما قالوا هذه الكلمة هم إلى الكفر أقرب إلى الإيمان، إذ  لا يقول هذا إلا من هو كالكافر.قال: [  يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا  لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ [آل  عمران:167] ويخفون حتى من أنفسهم، يعلم أنهم يكتمون عداوة الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين وإرادة السوء بالمؤمنين، وأن قلوبهم مع الكافرين الغازين، ثم  أخبر تعالى عنهم أنهم قعدوا عن الجهاد في أحد، وقالوا لإخوانهم في النفاق  لا في القرابة والنسب وهم في مجالسهم الخاصة، قالوا: لو أنهم قعدوا فلم  يخرجوا كما لم نخرج نحن ما قتلوا، فأمر الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن يرد عليهم قائلاً:  فَادْرَءُوا [آل عمران:168] أي: ادفعوا  عَنْ  أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ [آل عمران:168] إذا حضر أجلكم:  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ [آل عمران:168] في دعواكم أنهم لو قعدوا ما قتلوا].سبحان الله  العظيم! ما يرد الله على الهابطين، يوكل الرسول قل لهم، ما هم أهل لأن  يعلمهم الله، لكن لو كانوا مع أولياء الله، الله يتولاهم.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: المصائب ثمرة الذنوب ]. ما  من عبد أو أمة يذنب ذنباً إلا وسوف يلقى ثمرة، سواء ألم في نفسه أو مرض في  جسمه، حاجة تصيبه، فهذه سنة الله عز وجل، فالرجل في المجلس يصفع أخاه صفعة  ادفع وينظر، وتحصل الثمرة اللذيذة على الفور،  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ  مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ   [الشورى:30].كان الصالحون في الزمان الأول يقول أحدهم: إذا عثرت دابتي التي  أركبها، أعرف أن هناك ذنباً فأبحث ماذا فعلت، وفيم قصرت؟ فلابد من ذنب،  فأبحث وأفكر فأجد الذنب، ما الذنب هذا؟ ما يؤخذ به المرء ويعاقب، مأخوذ من  ذنب الفرس، من ذنب الحمار، إذا هرب أمامك حمار من أين تأخذه، من ذنبه أو  لا؟ والذنب ما يؤاخذ به المرء، فالذنوب هي معصية الله والرسول، فإذا أمرك  سيدك ولويت رأسك وما فعلت أذنبت فانتظر الجزاء، وإذا نهاك سيدك أن لا تقل  أو لا تفعل فأبيت إلا أن تقول أو تفعل أذنبت أيضاً، فانتظر الجزاء..  وهكذا.وفي الحديث: ( ما من مصيبة إلا بذنب )، فنستدل على هذه القاعدة بغزوة  أحد، رجال ربانيون مؤمنون، على رأسهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي و.. و.. ،  يصابون بكارثة وهزيمة ما شاهدوها، رسولهم يشج رأسه، وتكسر رباعيته، والدماء  تسيل؛ بسبب معصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ومن هنا: لِم استعمر  العالم الإسلامي وأذل وأهين؟ لمعصيتهم.لماذا ذل المؤمنون في فلسطين، وهزموا  أمام حفنة من اليهود؟ بمعاصيهم.لماذا المؤمنون في البوسنة والهرسك وغيرها  يذوقون أشد العذاب وآلامه وأفظع الفظائع؟ فذنوبنا سببت لهم ذلك، وذنوبهم  قبل ذنوبنا، ما ننسى هذه القاعدة ونقول: ما هي صحيحة، المصائب ثمرة الذنوب،  فالذنب كالشجرة تغرسها ولابد وأن تأكل ثمرتها، إلا أن تعاجل بالتوبة قبل  أن تنبت الشجرة لا تسقها بذنب آخر.[ ثانياً قال: كل الأحداث التي تتم في  العالم سبق بها علم الله ]، لا يوجد حدث في الكون، ولو اقتلاع شجرة أو قطع  أصبع، أو صفعة إنسان في خده، لا يوجد حادث في العالم إلا وقد سبق علم الله  به، وهو الذي قدره، وهذا هو الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر. فالمؤمنون بالقضاء  والقدر حقاً هم الذين لا يحجمون ولا يجبنون ولا يتخلفون لعملهم أن ما كتبه  الله سوف يكون، والذين لا يؤمنون بالقضاء والقدر، أو آمنوا به وهم لا  يعرفونه هم الذين يجبنون، فلا يستطيع أن يتصدق مخافة الفقر، ولا يستطيع أن  يجاهد مخافة الموت، ولا يستطيع أن يقول كلمة حق خشية أن يصفع، ونسي أن ما  كتبه الله سوف يكون.واستغل هذا أعداء الإسلام من غلاة اليهودية والنصرانية،  وقالوا: مسلمون أخرهم إيمانهم بالقضاء القدر، وتبجحوا بها وكتبوا،  فالإيمان بالقضاء والقدر هو الذي يكسب أهله الشجاعة والإقدام؛ لعلمهم أنه  إن كتب الله موته الآن سوف يموت، لِم يتأخر إذاً عن المعركة وخوضها؟ فكل  الأحداث التي تتم في العالم بكامله سبق بها علم الله، ولا تحدث إلا بإذنه،  وقد بينا أن الذي يوسوس له الشيطان في قضية القضاء والقدر وما يعرف، ففي  الحديث الصحيح يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كان الله ولم يكن شيء  قبله، أول ما خلق الله القلم، قال: اكتب، فكتب، قال: ما أكتب؟ قال: اكتب كل  ما هو كائن )، فكل ما كان ويكون قد سبق أن كتب، ووالله لن يتأخر أبداً،  ولن يتقدم، ولن يتأخر لا في الصفة ولا في الجسم، ولا في الكمية، ولا في..  فيقع كما هو.بيانها: قلنا لهم: إن المهندس المعماري يجلس على كرسيه،  والطاولة بين يديه، وتقول له: أريد إن شاء فلة أو عمارة كذا، فيرسمها لك  على ورقة، نوافذها لا تتغير، المفاتيح.. أسلاك الكهرباء.. كل ما فيها بين  يديك في ورقة، فإن كنت قادراً على تنفيذ ذلك، يتم ذلك الذي كتبه في الورقة  كما هو في الورقة.إذاً -ولله المثل الأعلى- فالله لما أراد أن يخلق الخلق  كتب ما أراده على تلك الورقة ذلكم اللوح المحفوظ، ذلكم كتاب المقادير...في  البقيع قالوا: إذاً ما فائدة العمل؟ قال: ( اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له )،  إن خلقك الله للجنة فسوف يوجد في نفسك الرغبة في طلبها والسعي للحصول  عليها، وييسر لك أمر طلبها والحصول عليها.لطيفة! ورد: ( من سره -أي: أفرحه  وأثلج صدره- أن ينسأ في أجله ويوسع في رزقه فليصل رحمه ).الجاهل والغافل  يقول: كيف ينتقض ما كتب الله وقدر؟والجواب: معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لما  أراد أن يكتب كتب أن عمرك يا عبد الله سبعون سنة، ولكن سوف تبر بوالديك،  وتصل أرحامك فزيدوه عشرين سنة وخلوها تسعين. يكتب هكذا: رزقك كان خمسين  قنطاراً بيض، خمسين قنطار لحم، خمسين قنطار فول أو بصل، مدة العمر، وسوف  يبر هذا بوالديه ويصل رحمه خلوها سبعين.. سبعين.. وهكذا.( من سره أن ينسأ  له في أجله ويوسع له في رزقه، فليصل رحمه )، فإذا رأيتك تواصل الصلة علمت  أنك زيد في عمرك وزيد في رزقك.قال: [ كل الأحداث التي تتم في العالم سبق  بها علم الله، ولا تحدث إلا بإذنه ].ولطيفة أخرى.. والله لولا هذا النظام  العجيب ما تبقى الحياة سنة واحدة، ويرتطم بعضها ببعض، لكن بدقة التنظيم  ماضية.. آلاف السنين.فلو جمعت البشرية كلها كل إنسان له صورته الخاصة به  وميزة يتميز بها، فأي علم أعظم من هذا، وأي حكمة أكثر؟ [ ثالثاً: قد يقول  المرء قولاً أو يظن ظناً يصبح به على حافة هاوية الكفر ]، من أين أخذنا  هذا؟ قد يقول المرء قولاً أو يظن ظناً يصبح به على حافة الكفر، وهذا دل  عليه قوله تعالى:  هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ  لِلإِيمَانِ [آل عمران:167]، لما قالوا:  لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالًا  لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ [آل عمران:167]، ففي هذه الحال هم أقرب إلى الكفر منهم  إلى الإيمان.إذاً: قد يقول المرء كلمة يصبح فيها أقرب -والله- إلى الكفر  منه إلى الإيمان، وهذا مشاهد. [رابعاً: الحذر لا يدفع القدر]؛ لقوله تعالى:   قُلْ فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:168]، حذرتم أن لا تموتوا؟ والله تموتوا، ولكن كما تقدم أن الحذر  لابد منه، أمر الله به، احذر عبد الله واستعمل سنن الله، واعلم أن ما قدره  الله سوف يكون، فترتاح نفسك وتطيب، وتقدم ولا تحرج، ولا تخاف ولا تجبن.هذا  والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم دائماً بما ندرس ونسمع. وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وآله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (70) 
الحلقة (211)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (73)


يبشر الله سبحانه وتعالى رسوله ومن معه من المؤمنين بجزاء من قتل في سبيل  الله في أحد وغيرها، وأنهم شهداء، والشهيد حي عند ربه يتنعم بطيب الرزق  ولذيذ العيش، أرواحهم في حواصل طير خضر يأكلون من ثمار الجنة، ويأوون إلى  قناديل معلقة بالعرش، وهم فرحون بما أكرمهم الله تعالى به، ويستبشرون  بإخوانهم المؤمنين الذين لم يلحقوا بهم بأنهم إن لحقوا بهم فلن يخافوا ولن  يحزنوا، لما ينتظرهم من النعيم والكرامة عند رب العالمين.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة؛ ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم  الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالحمد لله على إنعامه، والحمد لله على  إفضاله.اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا،  إنك ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.وهانحن مع هذه الآيات من سورة آل عمران  عليهم السلام، فهيا نتغنى بهذه الآيات، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله  تعالى منها، فما كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وما كان واجباً عزمنا على النهوض به،  وما كان محرماً عزمنا على تركه والبعد عنه، وما كان أدباً تأدبنا به، وما  كان خلقاً تخلقنا به، وهذه حصيلة الدرس وفائدة كتاب الله.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ   *  فَرِحِينَ  بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ  يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ   *  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:169-171].هذا  الخطاب معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات!  وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:169]، قائل هذا الكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى  الذي خلقنا، ورزقنا، ووهبنا عقولنا وأسماعنا وأبصارنا، وخلق كل شيء في  دنيانا من أجلنا، فكيف لا نعرفه وكيف لا نحمده ولا نشكره؟!فالحمد لله على  أننا عرفناه وآمنا به، وهانحن نسمع كلامه عز وجل ونتدبره، وبلايين من الإنس  والجن ما آمنوا به ولا سمعوا كلامه، ولا عرفوا مراده عز وجل من خلق البشر  وحياتهم، فأولئك هم شر الخليقة.فالمخلو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (71) 
الحلقة (212)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (74)


بعد أن تمت أحداث أحد أخذ المسلمون الصابرون يلملمون جراحهم، وفي أثناء ذلك  جاءهم الخبر أن المشركين عزموا على العودة للحاق بالمسلمين واستئصالهم،  فما زاده صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ومن معه إلا إيماناً وتوكلاً على الله  العزيز الحكيم، ثم نادى النبي في أصحابه للخروج لملاقاة المشركين، ولا يخرج  معه إلا من خرج أول اليوم، فلما بلغ ذلك أبا سفيان ومن معه دب الرعب في  قلوبهم، وخارت عزائمهم، وآثروا السلامة والاكتفاء بما حققوه، والعودة إلى  مكة، وكفى الله المؤمنين لقاءهم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين استجابوا لله والرسول من بعد ما أصابهم القرح ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده  ).وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، مع هذه الآيات المباركات.  تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا  لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ  أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  الَّذِينَ قَالَ  لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ  فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ   *   فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ  وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ   *   إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلا تَخَافُوهُمْ  وَخَافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:172-175].معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا خبر من أخبار الله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ  اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ  لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل  عمران:172]، فالذين استجابوا لله والرسول -نسأل الله تعالى أن نكون منهم-  هم كل من امتثل أوامر الله ففعلها واجتنب نواهي الله فتركها، وامتثل أوامر  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففعلها، واجتنب نواهي الرسول فتركها إلا  ويدخل في هذه البشرى العظيمة، إلا أن هذه الآية نزلت في أصحاب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين شهدوا وقعة أحد، وهذه الاستجابة علمنا أن معركة  أحد كانت يوم السبت وما كان المساء إلا ودخل الناس بيوتهم في مدينة نبيهم  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن الغد صباح الأحد يؤذن المؤذن: أنْ الجهاد.. الخروج  إلى قتال أبي سفيان وجيشه، فإنهم قد عزموا العودة على قتالنا، والناس  مثخنون بالجراحات، أتعاب لا تقادر، آلام لا تقدر، وما إن أذن مؤذن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى خرج المؤمنون ومنهم الجرحى، ومنهم كبار السن  ومنهم ومنهم، إلا أن اثنين من بني الأشهل أخوان جريحان يحمل أحدهما الآخر  فترة، ثم ينزله ويماشيه ويحمله وكذا إلى حمراء الأسد. الَّذِينَ  اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  [آل عمران:172] أي: أجابوا الأمر الذي  طلب منهم، وهو الخروج إلى ملاحقة أبي سفيان وقتاله مع جيشه. مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ  [آل عمران:172] والقَرح والقُرح: الجراحات  وآلامها، والكروب والأحزان ومضارها على النفس.  ‏                                
** فضل الإحسان والتقوى                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ  وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:172] ألا وهو الجنة دار السلام، لا  أجر أعظم منها، وفي نفس الوقت:  لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا  [آل عمران:172] منا  أيضاً، أحسنوا عبادة الله، فأدوها على الوجه الذي بينه رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فمن ثَمَّ زكت نفوسهم وطيبت أرواحهم، أحسنوا في سلوكهم الخاص  والعام، أحسنوا إلى إخوانهم ولم يسيئوا إليهم، فلفظ الإحسان عام وهو كما  علمنا من طريق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلث الإسلام، إذ الإسلام: الإسلام  والإيمان والإحسان.وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان الإحسان: ( أن  تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك ) أي: تعتقد أنه يراك،  ومعنى هذا: أن العبد إذا أخذ يتوضأ أو يغتسل، أو أخذ يصلي، أو أخذ يطوف  ويسعى، أو أخذ يعبد الله ويتلو كتابه، ويذكر ربه، ويعبده وكأنه يرى الله،  فإن عجز عن هذا المقام السامي فليعلم نفسه أن الله مطلع عليه وأنه يراه،  وفي هذه الحال ثقوا بأنه يحسن العبادة، ويتقنها، ويجودها، ويأتي بها على  أفضل وجوهها ومن ثَمَّ تكون النتيجة زكاة الروح وطهارتها.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** فضل أصحاب رسول الله على غيرهم                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ  النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ  [آل عمران:173]، إذ بعث أبو  سفيان رجالاً وواعدهم بأن يعطيهم قناطير الزبيب على أن يأتوا إلى معسكر  رسول الله ويكونوا كالطابور الخامس وينفثوا وينفخوا الهزيمة، فـأبو سفيان  قد عزم على عودته إليكم وقد تأسف كيف يقاتلكم ويرجع ولم يثنيكم ولم يقتلكم،  وهو برجاله في طريقه إليكم؟ أشيعت هذه في صفوف رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، بعث أبو سفيان من عبد قيس من نفث هذه الروح الخبيثة. كيف كان موقف  أصحاب رسول الله؟ كما قال الله تعالى عنهم:  الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ  النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ  [آل عمران:173] جمعوا  رجالهم وقواتهم. لَكُمْ  [آل عمران:173] أي: لتدميركم وقتالكم.  فَاخْشَوْهُمْ  [آل عمران:173] أي: ارهبوهم وخافوهم وانهزموا حتى لا  تقتلوا. ما موقفهم؟  فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا  [آل عمران:173] هذا الطابور  الخامس بدل ما يشتت كلمتهم وصفوفهم وينهاروا ازدادوا إيماناً بأن الله  معهم، وأنهم أولياؤه وهو وليهم، وأنه هازم أعدائه ومكسر قواتهم فقوي  إيمانهم أكثر مما كان.                                                                      
** فضل كلمة: (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)                                                                                                   * *
                                 فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ  وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ  [آل عمران:173]، (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل) فهذه  الكلمة قالها إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام عندما وضع في المنجنيق ودفع به  إلى أتون الجحيم، قبل أن يصل عرض له جبريل: ألك حاجة؟ قال: أما إليك فلا،  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل. أول من قالها في البشرية قالها إبراهيم، أما إليك  فلا حاجة لي إليك، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.والمتصوف
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (72) 
الحلقة (213)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (75)


ما حدث يوم أحد من إصابة المؤمنين كشف عن أمور خطيرة، حيث ظهر النفاق  مكشوفاً لا ستار له، فحصل من ذلك ألم شديد للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  والمؤمنين معه، فخاطبهم الله عز وجل بألا يحزنوا لمسارعة هؤلاء المنافقين  في الكفر؛ لأنهم بهذا لا يضرون الله عز وجل ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين شيئاً،  وإنما يضرون أنفسهم بانكشاف حالهم في الدنيا، وما ينتظرهم من العذاب الأليم  في الآخرة.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر جميعاً بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ) فالحمد لله على إفضاله وإنعامه.ها نحن مع سورة آل عمران  عليهم السلام، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث المباركات، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ  إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا  يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ  شَيْئًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا أَنَّمَا نُمْلِي لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنَّمَا نُمْلِي  لَهُمْ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِثْمًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  [آل  عمران:176-178].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذه أخبار الله عز وجل وأخباره  لا تحتمل إلا الصدق.قال تعالى:  وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ  فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [آل عمران:176] فالمخبر هو الله، والمخاطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  (وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ) قراءة سبعية، وقرأ ورش عن نافع : (يُحزنك) بضم الياء من  أحزنه يحزنه، وفي كل القرآن اللهم إلا في آية واحدة قرأها كقراءة الجمهور:  (يَحزنك) وهي قوله تعالى:  لا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الْفَزَعُ الأَكْبَرُ  وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [الأنبياء:103]، وقرأ في كل القرآن:  (يُحزِنك) بدل (يَحزُنك) وهما فعلان أحزنه وحزنه يحزنه، والحزن ألم نفسي،  وغم يصيب النفس البشرية؛ لرؤية أو سماع المرء ما يسوءه ويكرهه. فإذا رأى  الإنسان ما يكره وما يسوء أصابه الحزن، هم وغم باطن، سمع خبراً فيه إساءة  حزن له وأحزنه.وهنا الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه يسلي نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم ويخفف عنه آلامه، وأصحاب الرسول هم أتباع له في ذلك، ونحن أيضاً وكل  مؤمن نستفيد من هذا. وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ   [آل عمران:176] وهم من المشركين كـأبي سفيان وجيشه، ومن المنافقين كـابن  أبي ابن سلول وجماعته، وكاليهود المتواجدون في المدينة، الكل يسارعون في  الكفر. أي: يا رسولنا! لا يحزنك هذا ولا تكرب ولا تغتم ولا تحزن؛   إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:176] أي: لا يضروا  الله لا في ذاته، ولا في علمه، ولا في حكمته، ولا في ملكوته، ولا في خلقه،  أنى لهم أن يضروا الله؟ فلو يكفرون في كل يوم سبعين مرة ما يضر الله ذلك  شيئاً، فمن هنا لا تحزن يا رسولنا ولا تكرب، وأنتم أيها المؤمنون لا يضركم  كفر الكافرين ولا مسارعتهم إلى الكفر ولا دعواهم إليه؛ لأنهم لن يضروا الله  شيئاً، ولو كفرت البشرية كلها فلن يتأذى الله بذلك. فقد كان ولم يكن شيء  معه.وهذا يتسلى به من يكرب ويحزن لما يشاهد الكفر وأهله، ويشاهد الناس  يسارعون إلى الكفر، ويجرون وراء الكافرين، ويدعون إلى الكفر، ويهيئون الناس  لذلك؛ أهل الإيمان كرسول الله وأصحابه نعم يحزنون، فالله عز وجل يسري عنهم  ويخفف وينفس، فيخاطب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول:  وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ  الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ  [آل عمران:176] ويعلل لذلك بقوله:   إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:176] أي: من الضر،  ومع هذا:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الآخِرَةِ   [آل عمران:176] أي: عرف الله إصرارهم على الكفر، وعرف أزلاً وقديماً أنهم  لا يريدون إلا الكفر.فمن هنا يريد الله ألا يجعل لهم نصيباً -وإن قل- في  الآخرة، أي: يريد الله أن يحرمهم من نعيم دار السلام، فلهذا تركهم على  كفرهم يسارعون فيه، ويدعون إليه في الليل والنهار ويقاتلون من أجله، فيريد  الله ألا يجعل لهم حظاً في الدار الآخرة، وحظ الآخرة هو الجنة دار النعيم،  والآخرة يوم تنطوي هذه السماوات والأرضون ويتجلى عالمان آخران علوي وهو  الجنة دار السلام، وسفلي وهو النار دار البوار، فإذا الله تعالى لم يرد أن  يجعل لهم حظاً في الآخرة، أي: من نعيمها أصبحوا من أهل الجحيم والبوار في  النار، وبعد:  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:176]؛ لأنهم كفروا  ويسارعون بين الناس إلى إشاعة الكفر والدعوة إليه، كـابن أبي واليهود  والمشركين.فالله تبارك وتعالى يخفف عن نفس رسول الله،  وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ  الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ  شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الآخِرَةِ  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:176]، فلا يقادر قدره.  ‏                                
** صور من عذاب الجحيم                                                                                                   * *
                               ومن صور العذاب العظيم ما يلحق أبا جهل يوم القيامة، فقد  كان يجلس في بيته ويوضع بين يديه الزبدة البيضاء وهي زبدة الغنم، وعجوة  المدينة وهي من أغلى أنواع التمور، فيأخذ يأكل ويقول لأولاده وفيهم عكرمة  رضي الله عنه: تعالوا نتزقم، فهذا الزقوم الذي يهددنا به محمد ويخوفنا،  فنزل فيه قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *   يَوْمَ لا يُغْنِي مَوْلًى عَنْ مَوْلًى شَيْئًا وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ   *   إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ   *   إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ   *  طَعَامُ الأَثِيمِ  [الدخان:40-44] أي:  المغموس في الآثام من قمة رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه، لم يقل: آثم، وإنما قال:  أثيم.  كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي الْبُطُونِ   *  كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ   [الدخان:45-46]، المهل: وهو الزيت العكر الذي يغلي في آخر القدر.  خُذُوهُ  فَاعْتِلُوهُ  [الدخان:47]، أي: الزبانية. وفي قراءة نافع (خذوه فاعتُلوه)  بالضم. والعتل هو الدفع بقوة. إِلَى سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ  [الدخان:47] أي:  إلى وسط الجحيم. ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْحَمِيمِ   *   ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ  [الدخان:48-49] أي: زيدوه  عذاباً معنوياً ونفسياً، والعذاب المعنوي أشد ألماً على الكفار من العذاب  المادي البدني.  إِنَّ هَذَا مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ  [الدخان:50]،  أي: تشكون وتضطربون. وهذه صورة من صور العذاب العظيم، فقد كان عرض أبي جهل  في النار مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما بين  كتفي الكافر في النار كما بين مكة وقديد )، والمسافة ما بين مكة وقديد مائة  وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو، فهذا العرض، وأما طوله، فإن ضرس أبي جهل في النار  كجبل أحد؛ ( إن ضرس الكافر في النار كجبل أحد )، وهذا يتلاءم مع عرضه  المائة والخمسة والثلاثين كيلو.وأما العذاب المعنوي، فقد كان أبو جهل يتبجح  في مكة ويقول: أنا العزيز الكريم، فقالوها له -أي: الزبانية-:  ذُقْ  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ  [الدخان:49]؛ ليحرقوا قلبه، فقد كان  يتطاول ويتكبر في الدنيا.إذاً: عذاب عظيم يصبون فوق رءوس الكفار الحميم  فيصهر به ما في بطونهم.قال تعالى:  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ  بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ  [النساء:56]،  أي: كلما نضجت الجلود تأتي بعدها جلود أخرى، لا فناء ولا موت -نعوذ بالله  من عذاب النار-، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب في أمته ويقول لهم: (  تعوذوا من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ).                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين اشتروا الكفر بالإيمان لن يضروا الله شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْكُفْرَ  بِالإِيمَانِ  [آل عمران:177]، أي: اشتروا الكفر: أخذوه وأعطوا الثمن وهو  الإيمان، فهؤلاء ارتدوا بعد إيمانهم، كالذين هربوا من المدينة والتحقوا  بالكافرين. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ  [آل  عمران:177]، أي: أعطوا الإيمان وأخذوا الكفر، وهذا بيع وشراء ويفهمه العرب  أكثر من غيرهم، كالذي أعطاه الدار وأخذ الدينار، يعني: باعوا إيمانهم  بالكفر، واشتروا الكفر بالإيمان والمعنى واحد، وهؤلاء يتواجدون في كل زمان  ومكان، فكم وكم ممن ينتسبون إلى الإسلام والإيمان وهم يخرجون أفراداً  وجماعات! لا صلاة ولا صيام ولا ذكر الله، فهؤلاء يقول تعالى عنهم:  لَنْ  يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا  [آل عمران:177]، فلن يؤلمون الله بكونهم ارتدوا  بعد إيمانهم، أو فسقوا بعد طاعتهم، أو فجروا بعد استقامتهم.وأخير
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (73) 
الحلقة (214)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (76)


إن الإيمان ليس كلمة مجردة يتلفظ بها الإنسان والله عز وجل من سنته في  عباده أن يمحصهم بالأوامر والتكاليف والمصائب والحروب، حتى يتميز المؤمنون  الصادقون عن المنافقين الكاذبين، ومن أبواب الاختبار والابتلاء التي يتعرض  لها العباد ما يأمرهم الله عز وجل به من بذل المال من زكوات ونفقات وصدقات  وغير ذلك، فالمؤمن الصادق يعلم أن المال مال الله وهو مستخلف فيه، فينفق  المال طيبة به نفسه، وأما المنافق فيعتقد أن المال ماله فيبخل به ظناً منه  أن الخير له في حفظ ماله، ولا يعلم أنه شر محظ يطوق به يوم القيامة جزاء  وفاقاً.                     
**بدعة الاحتفال بذكرى المولد النبوي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب ربنا عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ).الحمد  لله على توفيقه وإفضاله وإنعامه. معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! بين يدي  الدرس، أسر إلي هذا الطالب اللبيب، وقال: إن الليلة ليلة المولد، فنريد  كلمة قبل الدرس، فأجبته: بسم الله، والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول  الله.وبعد: فالليلة ليلة الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول، وهي الثلاثاء، إلا أن  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد يوم الإثنين، والشهور تزيد وتنقص، فهيا  نحتفل بذكرى الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم. فيا أبنائي! يا إخوة الإسلام! يا  مؤمنات! فوالله الذي لا إله غيره ما علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  شيئاً نحتفل به في ذكراه! فهل نكذب على رسول الله؟ ونبتكر ونخترع عبادات  وألوان من الطاعات؟ أعوذ بالله أن نقع في هذه الورطة! فلو نصمت دهراً  طويلاً هل يقوم من يقول: افعلوا كذا وكذا؟ آالله أمر به؟ هل الرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم علمنا ذلك وأرشدنا إليه، ورغبنا فيه وحبذه إلينا؛ فننهض  به ولو ننفق ما في جيوبنا؟ الجواب: والله! الذي لا إله غيره ما ترك لنا  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب شيئاً، ولا ترك أصحابه ولا أولادهم  ولا أحفادهم، ولا أئمة الإسلام الأربعة، ولا من بعدهم، ولا عرفوا شيئاً  اسمه احتفال بالمولد النبوي.فهل نكذب ونبتدع؟! يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة )، فهل  يجوز لنا أن نقول: من أجلك يا رسول الله ابتدعنا بدعة؟! وهل عندنا وجه  نواجه به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الكلام؟! ولو انفتح باب  الابتداع؛ لأصبحت نسبة الدين السليم الصحيح (1%) فكل عالم وكل مفكر وكل غني  وكل ذي رغبة يبتدع، فأين الإسلام حينئذ، وبم يعبد الله؟! بم تزكى النفوس  وتطهر من أجل النجاة من النار؟ معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! غداً المولد  النبوي، فماذا نصنع؟ وكم شاة نذبح؟! أو نذبح الدجاج؟! وإذا ذبحنا فلمن نقدم  هذا الطعام؟! وكم ركعة نصلي؟! ننشد قصائد ما هي؟ فما الذي نفعل؟! الجواب:  والله ما عندنا شيء، ما علينا إلا أن نذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل  أوقاتنا. وعورة أخرى نزيح الستار عنها من باب التعليم..فالذكري  ات لا تكون  إلا لأناس يموتون ولا يذكرون، ولهم فضائل ولهم كرامات، فلكي لا ينسوا من  بين شعبهم أو أمتهم أو إخوانهم يقيمون له ذكرى سنوية! حتى يذكروه بخير، أما  حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم -نعوذ بالله أن ننساه سنة كاملة-، ونحن نسمع  المؤذنون خمس مرات على المنارات: أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، الإنس والجن  والحيوان والكل يسمعون ويفهمون هذا.فلا نصلي ركعتين ولا العشرات من الركعات  إلا ونسلم عليه وجهاً لوجه! بعدما نعظم الله بالتحيات اللائقة به، ونحن  جالسون بين يديه تعالى نقول: التحيات لله، والصلوات والطيبات، ثم نقول:  السلام عليك أيها النبي! ورحمة الله وبركاته، فهل ننسى هذا الذي نسلم عليه  في كل يوم عشرات المرات؛ لتقام له ذكرى؟! آه! ماذا فعل بنا الثالوث.. فبدعة  الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي عرفت في القرن الرابع، فقد مضت ثلاثة قرون ذهبية  ليس فيها شيء اسمه مولد، ولما هبطنا حيث أبعدونا عن القرآن والسنة أوجدنا  ذكرى المولد ائتساء بذكرى النصارى لعيسى عليه السلام، فهل نقتدي باليهود  والنصارى أم نقتدي برسول الله؟! فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقم ذكرى  لإبراهيم الخليل، ولا لإسماعيل، ولا لموسى الكليم، ولا لعيسى عليهم  السلام. فما معنى ذكرى المولد؟! الجواب: إني أحمد الله على أن الله علمنا  قبل أن نقع في هذه البدعة، وتركناها وابتعدنا عنها، فثلاثة أرباع الذين  كانوا يساهمون في هذه البدعة قد انتهوا، وبقيت جماعات قليلة، نسأل الله أن  يتوب علينا وعليهم.فإن عدم الاحتفال بالمولد رسمياً أو غير رسمياً لن يضرنا  في ديننا شيئاً، بل يرفعنا ويزيد في إيماننا -إن شاء الله-؛ لأننا تنزهنا  عن البدع والضلالات.فما جعل لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا عيدين:  عيد رمضان وعيد الأضحى، وعلمنا ماذا نقول، وماذا نفعل وكيف نصلي، ومن في  نفسه شيء وما اطمأن يسأل أهل العلم، لكن لا يسأل الذين تعودوا على هذه  البدعة، وأصبحوا يدعون إليها، ويحضون عليها! يسأل أهل العلم البصراء  العارفين بالكتاب والسنة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ  مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِنْ رُسُلِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ  عَظِيمٌ   *  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ  [آل  عمران:179-180].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! اسمعوا  هذا الخبر الإلهي، يقول تعالى:  مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:179] ليس من  شأنه  لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ  [آل  عمران:179] أي: بدون امتحان، ولا اختبار ولا حرب ولا سلم ولا تكليف، ما كان  من شأنه أن يفعل هذا  حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ  [آل  عمران:179].فقد قرئ: (يميِّز) قراءة حمزة، ويمِيز، مازه يميزه إذا ميزه  واشتهر به. فليس من شأن الله -وهو العليم الحكيم- أن يترك المؤمنين يدعون  الإيمان على ما هم عليه بدون امتحان واختبار؛ يميِّز به الخبيث من الطيب  والكافر من المنافق، والصالح من الطالح.وهذا كمسح دموع المؤمنين في غزوة  أحد -وهي آخر أحداثها-، فذكر الله تعالى لهم السبب الذي من أجله أوجد هذه  الحرب ودارت، وحدث الذي حدث؛ وذلك من أجل أن يميز الله الخبيث من الطيب،  ففي الطريق رجع ثلاثمائة نفر، فلو ما كانت هذه الوقعة لما تميز المنافق من  المؤمن، فالمنافقون يقولون: أنهم مؤمنون، ويتبجحون ويقولون: نحن أفضل منكم.  فالذين انهزموا وهربوا شاردين، كيف يظهر ذلك فيهم لولا وجود هذه المعركة  والهزيمة؟!  ‏                                
** حكمة إظهار المؤمن الصادق من الكاذب                                                                                                   * *
                               قال تعالى:  مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ  [آل عمران:179] أيها الأصحاب!  حَتَّى  يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ  [آل عمران:179].وهذا عام، واقرءوا له:   الم   *  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا  وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ  [العنكبوت:1-2]، وهذا الحسبان باطل، فلو كان العبد  ما يفتن في الإيمان ما اختبره الله عز وجل وابتلاه، ولا يملك هذا الاختبار  والابتلاء إلا الجبار عز وجل.فهذا يبتليه بالفقر وفجأة يفقد كل شيء، ينظر:  هل كان مؤمناً وبقي على إيمانه أم أصبح يسرق ويفجر؟! وهذا كان عزيزاً فيذله  امتحاناً له، هل سيصبر ويرجع إلى الله ويثبت على قرع بابه أو ينتكس، وهذا  الفقير يصب عليه المال، فينظر: هل سيصبح يشيش ويتبجح بالباطل أم سيأكل كما  يأكل المؤمنون؟! وهكذا لا بد من الاختبار، وإلا كل سيقول: أنا مؤمن.                                                                      
** الحكمة من استئثار الله عز وجل واختصاصه بعلم الغيب دون خلقه                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى  الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:179]، فالله عز وجل أوجد وقعة أحد قبل أن يوجد العالم  بكل خيوطها ونسيجها، وعلم ذلك وكتبه، لكن لم يطلع عليه أحد؛ لأنه للامتحان  والاختبار. فقوله:  وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  [آل عمران:179] أي: ليس من شأنه  جل جلاله أن يطلع أحداً من خلقه على الغيب،  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي  مِنْ رُسُلِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:179] أي: يختار من يشاء ويخبره  بالغيب ويطلعه عليه. فمن ادعى علم الغيب من غير الرسل فقد كفر، ووجب قتله  بعد أن يستتاب ثلاثة أيام، فادعاء علم الغيب كفر بالله عز وجل؛ لأنه كذب  الله عز وجل أبشع تكذيب.ولطيفة أخرى: إذا كان مولاك يخفي أموراً لصالح  حياتك أيجوز لك أن تفتش عنها وتظهرها؟ فالله سبحانه وتعالى يخفي هذا لأجل  أن تنتظم الحياة وتسير إلى نهايتها، وأنت تريد أن تطلع عليها؛ لتقف الحياة  وما فيها؟! فلهذا كل من يدعي الغيب يلعن، ويدعى إلى المحكمة ويستتاب، فإن  لم يتب يقتل ويموت على الكفر.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يطلعه الله  على غيب فلن يعلمه؛ إذ قال:  وَلَوْ كُنتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ  لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ  [الأعراف:188]  وهذا رسول الله. قال له:  قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا  إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ كُنتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ  مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ  [الأعراف:188]، فلو كان الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم بهذه الحادثة لما كسرت رباعيته وشج وجهه، ولم يقتل  عمه حمزة . قال:  وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ  وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأعراف:188]، ومع هذا عاشت أمة الإسلام  قرون، وادعاء علم الغيب عجب عجاب، فالعجوز العمياء تدعي الغيب وتأخذ المال،  والجاهل المركب بجهله يربط بين عودين أو خشبتين ويدعي الغيب، فيأخذ بمسمار  ويفعل كذا، فلا إله إلا الله! كأننا لسنا بالمسلمين. وما كان هذا إلا  بمؤامرة الثالوث الأسود، وما يبرح يحتال حتى يسوي بيننا وبينه إلى جهنم، ثم  يزغردون ويولولون، أما أن يبقى المسلمين مرتفعين وأملهم في دار السلام  أقوى فلا يريدون؛ فلهذا ينشرون الخبث بوسائط عجيبة، ويعملون ليلاً ونهاراً  على نشره.                                                                      
** ثمن الجنة الإيمان والتقوى                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: قوله تعالى مخاطباً المؤمنين على عهد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  [آل  عمران:179]، ولم يقل: ورسوله فقط؛ لأن الإيمان بالرسول فقط لا ينفع؛ ينفع  الإيمان برسل الله عز وجل أجمعين، من لم يؤمن برسول فقط من مائة وأربعة  وعشرين ألف نبي فليس بمؤمن، فقد كفر اليهود؛ لأنهم كذبوا بعيسى، وكفر  النصارى؛ لأنهم كذبوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع أن اليهود آمنوا بكل  الرسل إلا عيسى، والنصارى آمنوا بموسى وهارون وزكريا وعيسى وكفروا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  [آل  عمران:179] ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  [آل عمران:179]  فمجرد إيمان لا يكفي، وهذه آية تحقيق الولاية.فمن يريد أن يكون كـعبد  القادر الجيلاني ؟! وكمولاي إدريس في المغرب؟! كـالعيدروس في حضرموت؟! لا  نريد الولاية. إذاً: لا يوجد من هو طلق: ليس ولياً لله ولا ولياً للشيطان،  فإما أن تكون ولياً لله أو أنت ولي للشيطان، فمن يقول: ما أنا بولي لله ولا  للشيطان، فلا يعقل، إما أن توالي الله بالإيمان والتقوى، وإما أن توالي  الشيطان بالكفر والطغيان والعصيان.لعل بعض -السامعين- ما زالوا يفهمون أن  الولي ذاك الذي يظهر الله على يديه الكرامات، فإذا السماء صحو يرفع يديه:  أمطري يا سماء! دقائق والأودية تسيل! وما زالوا أيضاً يفهمون أن الولي ذاك  الذي يقول: العام الآتي ستلد امرأتك ولد وسمه باسمه! فهل أصحاب الكرامات هم  الأولياء؟!فلا ولي ما زال حياً إلا إذا كان دجالاً يدعي الغيب ويكذب! أما  ولياً بمعنى الكلمة لا يذكر إلا إذا كان ميتاً.وأكرر القول: فمن يذهب إلى  كراتشي ويجيد لغة الكراتشيين، ويلتقي بأول من يلتقي به عنده نزوله من  المطار يقول: أنا جئت من بلادنا لأزور ولياً من أولياء كراتشي، فوالله ما  يأخذ بيده إلا إلى قبر، ولا يفهم أن كراتشي ذات المليون نسمة بينهم ولي في  السوق ولا في المسجد!فمن قال: أولئك عجم، فهناك مثلاً في القاهرة، بلاد  الأزهر والعلوم والمعارف، زر قرية من القرى، وقل: أنا قدمت إلى دياركم  لأزور وأتبرك بولي من أولياء الله عندكم، فلن يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى ضريح، ولا  يفهم أن القاهرة المعزية فيها ولي يبيع ويشتري! أو هو في السوق أو المسجد.  وقل هذا حيث شئت، ولكن فقط الذين شهدوا هذه الدروس عرفوا، لو تلقى واحداً  منهم والله ما يدلك على قبر. لطيفة: ما السر في أن أعداء الإسلام حصروا  الولاية فقط في من مات؟ الجواب: السر أنهم فصلونا عن ولاية الله؛ ليزنوا  بنسائنا وبناتنا؛ ليسلبوا ويسرقوا أموالنا؛ لينهشوا ويهتكوا أعراضنا؛  ليتكبروا علينا؛ ليحسدونا؛ ليشيع الظلم والخبث والشر بين المسلمين، وقد  فعلوا ونجحوا.معشر المستمعين! فهذه بربرية، فالولي عندنا أيام الظلمة!  والولي ما تستطيع أن تقول فيه كلمة، فلو تسب ولياً كفرت! من يستطيع أن  يقول: سيدي عبد القادر كذا؟! تقديساً أكثر من تقديس الله! ينقلون المرضى  إلى أضرحتهم، يعفرون وجوههم بترابهم، ويرحلون إليهم من المغرب إلى بغداد؛  لأجل زيارة الولي عبد القادر ، وينذرون لهم النذور، فهذه الشاة لسيدي عبد  القادر ، تأليه كامل!! كيف تورطوا في هذه؟العدو الثالوث هو الذي حصر  الولاية في من مات! والأحياء كلهم أعداء الله، افجر بنسائهم، كل أموالهم،  سب اشتم -لعلي واهم- والله مجالس يجلسون يسبون ويشتمون ويعيرون: فلان  وفلان، ما تركوا عالماً ولا حاكم ولا عبد صالح، موجة عارمة؛ لأنهم غير  أولياء الله!فولي الله من يقوى على أن يمسه بسوء؟ والله يقول: ( من عادى لي  ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )، والحديث في صحيح البخاري، ( من آذى لي ولياً  فقد آذنته ) أي: أعلنت الحرب عليه، عرف هذا أجدادنا وأسلافنا ولكن ما عرفوا  من هو الولي؟الولي الذي قالوا: هذا ولي الله! وعبدوه، أما ولي في السوق  يبيع ويشتري، في المزرعة يفلح ويزرع فليس هذا بولي!وقد قلت تقريراً لهذه  الحقيقة: كنت جالساً مع شيوخ وأنا طفل صغير، تحدثوا. قالوا: فلان إذا زنى  وعليه جنابة الزنا لا يمر بالشارع الفلاني حتى لا يمر بسيدي فلان! والله  العظيم! يفجر بامرأة مؤمن، يفسد عرضه وحياته يلطخها، ولا يخاف الله عز وجل،  ويخاف أن يمر بجنابته على ضريح وقبر سيدي فلان! فهذا هو الجهل المركب،  وهذا هو الجهل الذي بذر بذرته الثالوث يوم أن صرفونا عن كتاب الله، وحولوه  إلى المقابر.. صرفونا عن الحديث وحولوه إلى التبرك.. عمَّ الظلام وهبطت  الأمة، واستعمرت واستغلت وتجاهلت ودخلت في البلاء وإلى الآن ترزح.                                                                      
** وجوب العودة إلى الكتاب والسنة لمحاربة الجهل                                                                                                   * *
                                فما الحيلة إذاً لإنقاذ أمة الإسلام، فالجهاد كلمة باطلة  مسمومة عبث، كيف تجاهد؟! بمن تجاهد؟! فهذا لا ينفع، فماذا نصنع؟الجواب:  نسلم لربنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا. ما تستطيع. إذاً: كيف تجاهد؟! هيا نسلم قلوبنا  ووجوهنا لله، كيف نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا؟! هل نعطي الله وجوهنا وقلوبنا؟!  نعم، فقلبك لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله، ووجهك لا تقبل به على أحد، تسأل  ولا تطلب ولا تأمل ولا ترجو إلا الله. والطريق سوف تموت هذه الدعوة، فلن  ننساها ما دمنا نتكلم، وإني والله! لعلى علم، إن أراد المسلمون في أي مكان  كانوا، سواء كانوا عرباً أو عجماً .. في الحضر أو في البدو.. إذا هم قالوا:  هيا نسلم لله قلوبنا ووجوهنا، ثم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء، عندما يقف  العمل في العالم يتوضئون ويتطهرون، ويحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى بيت ربهم،  إلى المسجد الجامع الذي يتسع لكل أفراد الحي أو القرية، ولا يتخلف إلا مريض  أو ممرض، أما الخوف قلا خوف، يحضرون حضورنا هذا، ويصلون المغرب، ثم يجلس  لهم العالم بالله ومحابه ومساخطه، ليلة آية يتغنون بها ويحفظونها، ويفهمون  مراد الله منها، ويعزمون على تطبيق ما أمروا به ودعوا إليه، ويعودون في  قناعة وبنفوس مطمئنة هادئة، لا شرس ولا طمع ولا.. ولا.. قانعين يرددون تلك  الآية، ويذكرون تلك الأحكام، وكلهم عزم على تطبيقها، ويرى الرجل امرأته  تطبقها، وترى المرأة رجلها يطبقها.. وهكذا. غداً حديث من أحاديث الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، الكتاب والحكمة، وهكذا ليلة آية وأخرى حديث طول العام،  فسيصبح أهل القرية علماء، وإذا علموا فلن يعصون الله، فهل رأيتم عالماً  يفجر ويسرق ويكذب؟ فكل المنكر والباطل من الجهل والجهال، وحينئذ تصبح تلك  البلاد كلها لله تعالى أولياء، وحينئذٍ إذا أرادوا أن يجاهدوا كلهم  مستعدون، فهذا هو الطريق، ولو كان هناك طريق يأخذ بأمة الإسلام إلى أن تعود  إلى قيادتها وسيادتها وطهارتها وكمالها فوالله! ما نجحده ولو تقطع رقابنا!  ولكن لا وجود إلا هذا، فهذا امتحان كما جاء في الآية، (ليميِّز): هل نحن  حقاً مسلمون أم لا؟ فكيف نعجز إذاً على أن نجتمع في بيت ربنا، ونبكي بين  يديه طول العام؟ ومن قال: نعطل أعمالنا ونوقف متاجرنا ومقاهينا؟ قلنا له:  هؤلاء الكفار إذا دقت الساعة السادسة في أوروبا أو في أمريكا أو في الصين  يقف العمل، اقتدوا بالكفار! أو نحن ما نستطيع؟ لأن الشياطين لا تريد أن  نسمو أو نرتفع أو نعلو، تريد أن نبقى مكبلين مقيدين.                                                                      
** شرطي تحقيق الولاية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَإِنْ  تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [آل عمران:179]، فهذا  الأجر العظيم لا يقدر قدره.أولاً: الطهر والصفاء والكمال والراحة والسعادة  في الدنيا.وشيء آخر أعظم: جوار الله في الملكوت الأعلى، والخلد في دار  السلام، وهذا الأجر العظيم، وهذا الجزاء مقابل إيمان وتقوى!  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:62-63].فالذي لا يعرف محاب  الله ولا مساخطه فلا يستطيع أن يتقي الله، ولا يعرف ما يحب الله من  الاعتقاد والقول والعمل والصفة والذات لا يستطيع أيضاً أن يتقي الله، وكيف  يتقيه وهو ما يعرف فيما يتقيه؟ فمستحيل أن يزني الزاني وهو يعرف الله رسوله  ويعرف كيف يعبده. أدركنا رجل من أهل المدينة يبول في ثيابه في باب الرحمة،  سيدي كامل، ويتمسحون به، هذا ولي الله، أعوذ بالله! الذي يبول على ثيابه  ولا يصلي ولا يصوم فهل هذا ولي الله؟! ويدخن أيضاً ويعلمهم التدخين  للبركة!فولاية الله تتحقق بشيئين اثنين لا ثالث لهما:أولهما: الإيمان  الصحيح الذي إن عرضته على القرآن وقع عليه، أو أتيت عالماً بالقرآن قلت له:  أعرض عليك إيماني هل صحيح أم لا؟ يقول: نعم، أنت المؤمن، لا دعوى: أنا  مؤمن.ثانياً: التقوى، وهي خوف من الله يحملك على ألا تعصيه، لا بترك واجب  ولا بفعل حرام، ولا يمكنك أن تعرف الواجبات وكيف تؤديها في أوقاتها  وكمياتها وكيفياتها، وتعرف المحرمات وكيف تتقيها وأنت لا تعلم، فهذا  مستحيل! فلهذا لن يكون جاهل ولياً لله مطلقاً.ما اتخذ الله ولياً جاهلاً  إلا علمه، وهذه كلمة سليمة، يعني: إذا أرادك ولياً يعلمك بجعلك تبحث وتسأل  العلماء وتحفظ ما تسمع وتطبق ما تتعلم؛ حتى تبلغ درجة الولاية. أما جاهل لا  يعرف كيف يتبول ولا يعرف كيف يتنزه من البول فهل هو ولي الله؟! فإلى  العلم.. مشغولون ما عندنا.. فهذا الاعتذار باطل، فقط من صلاة المغرب إلى  صلاة العشاء في مسجد الحي، فالكل يسكنون في أحياء، يتفقوا أهل الحي على أن  يجلسوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم في جامعهم كل ليلة، ويطلبوا ويبحثوا عن عالماً  ويأتوا به ويتعلمون منه، فلا يكلف هذا الارتحال والسفر، ولا يكلف أيضاً  القراءة والكتابة.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله خيراً لهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [آل عمران:180] أي: من المال، وهذه الآية  في الجهاد، والجهاد بالمال أولاً والنفس:  وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  وَأَنفُسِكُمْ  [التوبة:41].قال تعالى:  هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ  تُنجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  [الصف:10] ما هي؟  تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  وَأَنفُسِكُمْ  [الصف:11].فقوله تعالى:  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ  [آل عمران:180]  أي: يظنن  الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ  [آل عمران:180] ويمنعون الحقوق الواجبة  في أموالهم من الزكاة والنفقات والصدقات أن هذا البخل  خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  [آل  عمران:180]، لا والله!  بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:180]، أخبر  بهذا الله العليم الحكيم، بل هو شر لهم وليس بخير؛ لأن المال يورث الطغيان،  فإذا ما سلكت مسلك الرشد معه أطغاك، فكثير من الأغنياء لا يزكون، فقد  كانوا يزكون أيام ما كانوا فقراء، عندما كانت الزكاة مائة ريال أو ألف  ريال، فلما أصبحت زكاتهم مليوناً بخلوا ولم يزكوا.  ‏                                
** البخل بالمال شر ووبال على صاحبه                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:180] انظر.  فقال:  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل  عمران:180] والطوق يضع في العنق وهنا الطوق من جهنم، فالأموال تجمع وتلصق  في العنق طوقاً، وأعظم من هذا ما رواه البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( من آتاه الله مالاً فلم يؤد زكاته مثل  له شجاعاً أقرع له زبيبتان يطوقه يوم القيامة يأخذ بلهزمتيه -يعني: شدقيه-،  ثم يقول: أنا مالك، أنا كنزك، أنا مالك، أنا كنزك، وقرأ صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:180]  ). وآية التوبة:  وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا  يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   [التوبة:34] متى؟  يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى  بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ  [التوبة:35] ويقولون لهم:   هَذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ   [التوبة:35].فلهذا القرية أو المدينة التي صلحت ما بقي فيها من يمنع الزكاة  ويمنع الصدقة، لكن قبل الإسلام، وقبل ما القلب والوجه لله، وقبل الولاية  والعلم لا يستطيعون، وما يقدرون، فسبحان الله العظيم! وأخيراً يقول تعالى:   وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:180] فلما لم تنفق  يا عبد الله! هل هذا المال سيبقى لك إلى يوم القيامة؟! سيرثك الله، فالله  يورث امرأتك وابنك، ويرث الكل.إذاً: فمن الخير ألا تمنع ما أوجب عليك، أده  وأنت مرتاح النفس، وكانوا يجاهدون بالمال، والآن -الحمد لله- المال لا  تحتاج إليه الحكومة، لكن لو شاء الله وقالوا: نريد أن نغزو العدو الفلاني!  فهنا يمتحن المؤمنون بالمال. فهذا يخرج بنصف ماله، وهذا بربعه، وهذا يقول:  ما عندنا، وهذه محنة لا بد منها؛  لِيَمِيزَ اللَّهُ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ  الطَّيِّبِ وَيَجْعَلَ الْخَبِيثَ بَعْضَهُ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  [الأنفال:37].قال  تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ  [آل عمران:180] أي: بأمورنا الظاهرة والباطنة كلها  بين يدي الله، فهو خالقها وكاتبها في كتاب المقادير! وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (74) 
الحلقة (215)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (77)



الإيمان بالله عز وجل وتصديق رسوله هو سبيل العبد لدخول الجنة والفوز  بالنعيم المقيم، وهذا الإيمان لا يكفي فيه النطق باللسان وإنما لابد من  الإتيان بالدليل على صدقه واليقين به، وذلك بالصبر على البلاء، ومقاتلة  الأعداء، والإنفاق في سبيل الله في السراء والضراء، فمن فعل ذلك فقد أثبت  صدق إيمانه، واستحقاقه لعفو ربه ورضوانه، والفوز بنعيمه وجناته.                     
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين  على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر  التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده  ).وها نحن ما زلنا مع الآيتين الكريمتين واللتين شرعنا في تفسيرهما الليلة  الماضية، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَمِيزَ  الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى  الْغَيْبِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِنْ رُسُلِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَلَكُمْ  أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ  لَهُمْ سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلِلَّهِ  مِيرَاثُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   [آل عمران:179-180].                                 
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
                                مفردات هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين كما في التفسير. قال:[ شرح  الكلمات. (ليذر) معناه: ليترك.(يمِيز) قال: بمعنى: يميِّز ويبين الفرق بين  الشيء والآخر.(الخبيث من الناس): من خبثت نفسه بالشرك والمعاصي، وخبثت ضد  طابت وطهرت.(الطيب من الناس): من طهرت نفسه بالإيمان والعمل الصالح].إذاً:  النفس تخبث بالشرك والمعاصي، وتطيب وتطهر بالإيمان والعمل الصالح.[(الغيب):  ما غاب فلم يدرك بالحواس، لا بالسمع ولا بالبصر ولا بغيرهما، ذاك هو الغيب  ما غاب عنك فلم تدركه بحواسك. (يجتبي) أي: يختار ويصطفي وينتقي.(يبخلون)  معناها: يمنعون ويظنون. والمنع والظن هو البخل.(يطوقون) أي: يجعل طوقاً في  عنق أحدهم]. هذه هي المفردات.                                                                      
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                وأما معنى الآيتين الكريمتين كما هما في الشرح المبين.قال:  [ معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق في أحداث وقعة أحد -الوقعة والواقعة بمعنى  واحد- وما لازمها -أي: تلك الواقعة- من ظروف وأحوال مرت بنا  وعايشناها.فأخبر تعالى في هذه الآية الأولى أنه ليس من شأنه تعالى أن يترك  المؤمنين على ما هم عليه، ففيهم المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه، وفيهم الكاذب فيه  وهو المنافق، -المجتمع كان خليطاً في أيام الهجرة إلى المدينة- بل لا بد  من الابتلاء والاختبار والامتحان بالتكاليف الشاقة، ومنها الجهاد والهجرة  والصلاة والزكاة]، وهذه التكاليف فيها مشقة، ومشقة الجهاد واضحة، ومشقة  الحج والهجرة أيضاً واضحة، ومشقة الصلاة في المحافظة على أوقاتها بتلك  الدقة أيضاً مشقة.[وغير الشاقة من سائر العبادات حتى يميِّز المؤمن الصادق  وهو الطيب الروح من المؤمن الكاذب، وهو المنافق الخبيث الروح].قال تعالى:   مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ  حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ  [آل عمران:179] وقد فعل.  وأحداث وقعة أحد هي التي بينت. قال: [وذلك أن الله لم يكن من سنته في خلقه  أن يطلعهم على الغيب، فيميِّز المؤمن من المنافق والبار من الفاجر، وإنما  يبتلي بالتكاليف ويظهر بها المؤمن من الكافر، والصالح من الفاسد، أو ويظهر  هو تعالى بها المؤمن من الكافر والصالح من الفاسد.إلا أنه تعالى قد يجتبي  من رسله من يشاء، فيطلعه على الغيب، ويظهره على مواطن الأمور، وبناء على  هذا:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ [آل عمران:179] حق الإيمان، فإنكم  إذا آمنتم صادق الإيمان واتقيتم معاصي الرحمن كان لكم بذلك أعظم الأجر وهو  الجنة دار الخلود، دار الحبور والسرور]، وهذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى  [أما الآية الثانية فإن الله تعالى يخبر عن خطأ البخلاء الذين يملكون المال  ويبخلون به، فيقول:  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ [آل عمران:180] من المال الذي تفضل الله به عليهم أن  بخلهم به خير لأنفسهم كما يظنون، بل هو -أي: البخل- شر لهم؛ وذلك لسببين:  الأول: ما يلحقهم في الدنيا من معرة البخل، وآثاره السيئة على  النفس.والثاني: أن الله تعالى سيعذبهم به، بحيث يجعله طوقاً من نار في  أعناقهم، أو بصورة ثعبان فيطوقهم، ويقول لصاحبه: أنا مالك، أنا كنزك، أنا  مالك، أنا كنزك -كما جاء في الحديث-؛ فعلى من يظن هذا الظن الباطل أن يعدل  عنه، ويعلم أن الخير في الإنفاق لا في البخل، وأن ما يبخل به هو مال الله  وسيرثه ويورثه غيره، ولم يجن البخلاء إلا المعرة في الدنيا والعذاب في  الآخرة.قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ [آل عمران:180]. إذاً: فاتقوه فيما آتاكم فآتوا  زكاته وتطوعوا بالفضل الزائد؛ فإن ذلك خير لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا  تعلمون]. وهذا معنى الآيتين الكريمتين. وقبل بيان هداية الآيات، نتأمل قوله  تعالى:  مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ  عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ [آل عمران:179] وهو حق   وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:179] حتى  تعرفوا المؤمن من المنافق،  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِنْ رُسُلِهِ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [آل عمران:179] ويطلع من أراد منهم على غيب يعلمه، أما غير  الرسل فلا حظ لهم في هذا الاختيار. والخلاصة:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ [آل عمران:179].ثانياً:  وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ [آل عمران:179]، أي: الجنة دار الحبور والسرور..  اللهم اجعلنا من أهلها. وقوله تعالى:  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ [آل عمران:180]، وبين تعالى قال:  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ  مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ [آل عمران:180].                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                وهاتان الآيتان الكريمتان تحملان هدايات ربانية.. اللهم  عرفنا بها واجعلنا من المهتدين بها: قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً: من حكم  التكليف إظهار المؤمن الصادق من المؤمن الكاذب]، فالتكليف له حكم وليست  حكمة واحدة، لكن من حكمه أن يظهر المؤمن بحق والمؤمن المزيف الكاذب. فلولا  التكليف الجزئي بفرضية الصلاة خمسة أوقات في أربع وعشرين ساعة وأن من تركها  فقد كفر، ما عرفنا البار من الفاجر، والتقي من الآثم، وما عرفنا المؤمن من  الكافر؛ لذلك فرض الله تعالى الصلاة ليميز المؤمن من الكافر.ولولا أن الله  أيضاً فرض الزكاة، وفرض النفقات في أوقاتها ما عرفنا المبذال المنفاق  المتصدق من البخيل، فلابد وأن يتميز البخيل من المنفق السخي. إذاً: من حكم  التكليف الذي هو عبادة ألزمنا الله بها سواء بفعل ما نفعل أو بترك ما نترك.  [ثانياً: استئثار الرب تعالى -أي: اختصاصه دون غيره- بعلم الغيب دون خلقه  -اللهم- إلا ما يطلع عليه رسله لحكمة اقتضت ذلك].فالذي استأثر بالغيب واختص  به هو الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، أما قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَمَا كَانَ  اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ  [آل عمران:179]، فليس من شأنه عز  وجل أن يطلع أحداً من خلقه على الغيب إلا من يشاء، ولهذا -بالأمس- قررنا  أن الذي يدعي علم الغيب كافر وطاغوت، ويجب قتله بعد استتابته ثلاثة أيام  بإجماع الأمة.لطيفة: فلو كنت -يا عبد الله- اطلعت على غيب لاستحيت أن تطلع  الناس عليه؛ لأن الله ستره وغطاه ولن يطلع عليه غيره؛ لتنتظم الحياة وتواصل  مسيرتها إلى نهايتها، فلو كنا نطلع على الغيب لوقفت الحياة.فمثلاً: لو  علموا الذين عزموا الليلة على السفر -وهم أكثر من مليوني شخص- أنه سيصيبهم  مكروه لألغوا السفر. مثلاً: إن كان أباك أو أخاك أو محبك يكتم عنك شيئاً  ويخفيه وفيه خيرٌ لك ولا يطلعك عليه، ستساعده على ستر ذلك وتغطيته إن كنت  الرشيد الحكيم. وقد ادعى الغيب أناس.. وما زال هناك رجالاً ونساء بمئات  الآلاف في العالم الإسلامي يدعون الغيب، ويأتون الناس إليهم ويقدمون لهم  المال؛ ليطلعوهم على كذا وكذا، والسبب أنهم جهلة عاشوا في الظلام وماتوا  فيه.[ثالثاً: ثمن الجنة] فيا من يريد أن يشتري داراً في الجنة! ويا من يرغب  في بستان في الجنة! ويا من يرغب في دار في الملكوت الأعلى! أقبل على الله.  إذاً: ثمن الجنة هو الإيمان وتقوى الرحمن؛ لقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ  تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ [آل عمران:179]، أي: هذا  الأجر العظيم يكون في الملكوت الأعلى وهو الجنة دار السلام. إذاً: لطيفة  أخرى: إن لم تكن ولياً لله فأنت ولي للشيطان عدو الله، فليس هناك وسط بين  ذلك، فلا تقل: لست بولي الله ولا بولي الشيطان. فمستحيل هذا، إما أن توالي  الله أو توالي الشيطان. يعني: إما أن تطيع الله فأنت وليه أو تطيع الشيطان  فأنت وليه، فالشيطان يأمر وينهى، فمن استجاب له فهو وليه. فيا من يرغب في  أن يصبح ولياً لله! آمن واتقي.. آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم  الآخر وما يتم فيه، والقضاء والقدر وما يجري فيه، وبكل ما أمرك الله ورسوله  أن تؤمن به. وهذا الإيمان وهو الثمن الأول للجنة.  قال: [التقوى وهي أن  تتعلم ما يحب الله من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال والصفات والذوات، وتحب  ما يحب وتفعله لله خالصاً، وتعرف ما يبغض الله ما يكره الله من الاعتقادات  والأقوال والأعمال والصفات والذوات وتكرهها وتتركها]، وهذا يعطيك صك بأنك  ولي الله، وإذا شككت ارفع يديك في حاجة من حاجاتك واسأله قضاءها، تقضى بين  يديك بإذن الله. والآية دلت على هذا:  وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا [آل  عمران:179]، والجنة يدخلها أولياء الرحمن.وقوله تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، وكأن سائلاً يسأل يقول: يا ربِّ! من أولياؤك الذين لا خوف عليهم  ولا هم يحزنون؟ فيجيب تعالى بنفسه قائلاً:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا  يَتَّقُونَ [يونس:63]، وكأن قائل يقول: ما هي علامات ذلك وإشاراته؟ الجواب:   لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ [يونس:64]،  أي: بشرى الرؤيا الصالحة يراها العبد الصالح أو ترى له. أي: منامة صالحة  تراها تدلك على أنك ولي الله، فإذا لم ترها أنت يراها عبد صالح لك ويقصها  عليك، وقد يأتيك من بلد إلى بلد ليبلغكها، فلأن تذهب من المدينة إلى الصين  بالنفقة والتعب والسهر لتعلم هذه البشرى، فإن تعبك ونفقتك ومالك لا تساوي  شيئاً مقابل هذه البشرى، وأعطيناها ونحن في أمن ورخاء ولا نحفظها ولا  نبالي، وغداً نسأل عنها؟ فلا ندري، هاه.. لا ندري.                                                                                                        
الثالوث الأسود وجهوده في حرب الإسلام                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ولطيفة سياسية اجتماعية نفسية: وهي أيضاً أغلى من خمسين ألف  ريال، فلأن تعرفها وتضمرها في نفسك وتعمل بمقتضاها خير لك من أن تعطى شيكاً  بخمسين ألف ريال وتذهب به إلى أوروبا تفجر أو تشتري به تلفاز وفيديو  وترقص. وهذه من مكايد الثالوث الأسود وهم المجوس واليهود والنصارى، وسبب  تحولهم إلى ثعبان أسود أن المجوس من يوم أن سقط عرش كسرى وأعطاه عمر سراقة  بن جعشم وألبسه على رأسه؛ تمثيلاً لبشرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، تكون  حزب وطني يعمل في الظلام للانتقام من الإسلام، ودليل ذلك عمر بن الخطاب  قتله أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي في محراب رسول الله.فاليهود ما إن أيسوا من حصول  على خير في هذه الديار؛ لأنهم نزحوا من الشام على أمل أن النبي الخاتم نبي  آخر الزمان إذا ظهر بين جبال فاران، وهاجر إلى المدينة ذات السبخة والنخيل،  وهذه الصفات محفوظة عندهم في التوراة كما نحفظ نحن:  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ  أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1]، فمن الضرب والتعذيب الذي يتلقونه من الروم والرومان  نزحت طائفة منهم؛ انتظاراً للنبوة وهروباً من التعذيب. إذ كان النصارى  يقلون اليهودي في الزيت في قدر كبير يتسع لبعير، فيضعون فيه اليهودي وهم  فرحون وصدورهم منشرحة؛ لاعتقادهم أن اليهود قتلوا وصلبوا إلههم، فهذا الفهم  الهابط! انظر إلى أين تصل البشرية إذا فقدت نور الله عز وجل! فاليهود هم  الذين صلبوا المسيح وقتلوه، فكيف إذاً المسيحي يرضى عن يهودي، وهو قد قتل  وصلب إلهه؟! فلو أن شخصاً أراد أن يقتل نبيك فلن تنظر إليه.فلما قال الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة ) اغتاظ اليهود، وخافوا  من أن يدخل اليهود كلهم في الإسلام، وخافوا من يفقدوا وجودهم، فأعلنوا  الحرب على الإسلام وبدءوا، فقد حاولوا قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث  مرات.إذاً: فمن ثم بحثوا اليهود عمن يتعاونون معه، فوجدوا الحزب المجوسي،  وحامل الراية الدعوة اليهودية عبد الله بن سبأ الصنعاني اليماني وهو من  غلاة اليهود عربي اللسان؛ فاحتضن الحزب الوطني المجوسي، وما إن لاحت أنوار  الإسلام في الغرب والشرق وانتهت إلى الأندلس حتى رفعت الصليبية رأسها؛  خوفاً من أن نور الإسلام سيغمر الدنيا، فبحثوا عمن يتعاونون فوجدوا اليهود  والمجوس فتعانقوا، مع أنهم أعداء لبعضهم البعض وتعاونوا وتحابوا و.. و..  وإلى الآن في الظلام متعاونون على الإسلام؛ لأن الإسلام لا يريدونه؛ لأنه  يسعد ويعز ويرفع إلى السماء ويُدخل الجنة، ولا طريق إلى ذلك إلا الإسلام.  فهم يريدون الحفاظ على مناصب وكراسي وسمعة وشهرة، واستعباد لإخوانهم  وأوطانهم؛ فيبغضونهم في الإسلام ويعفنونه ويشوهونه. وصورة سريعة: فقد ذكر  الشيخ رشيد رضا في تفسيره المنار، عن شيخه الشيخ محمد عبده تغمدهما الله  برحمته، يقول: كان الشيخ في باريس في فندق ولم يكن حينذاك حنفيات مياه في  فرنسا، فطلب ماءً يتوضأ به في ساحة الفندق، ولما توضأ جاء طفل صغير وهو ابن  لرئيسة الفندق جاء يحبو وأراد أن يمس الماء، فقالت له أمه بكلمة على  لسانها: كخ كخ كخ، هذا توضأ به عربي وفيه جراثيم، الطفل صدق أمه، وقال:  ماما جراثيم رآها في الماء. ومعنى عربي مسلم. وما زالت المرأة الأوروبية  إلى الآن تخوف طفلها إذا عمل باطل، تقول: عربي عربي عربي عند الباب! فعملوا  على تشويه الإسلام وقبحوه، وكم ضحكوا وسخروا عن تعدد الزوجات، فقد عدوها  من الأباطيل، فهؤلاء مجانين وحمقى، فالله سبحانه وتعالى يشرع، وأنت الأحمق  الجاهل تقول: لا، وتقول: أنا مؤمن، أين علمك؟! وأين فقهك؟! وأين بصيرتك؟!  وهذا هو الثالوث الأسود، فمن كيده ومكره أيضاً لما عجز في ميادين المعارك  والجهاد والدماء، قال: إذاً نبحث عن طريقة إطفاء هذا النور.. لا بقوة  السلاح فلا نقوى عليه، فقد فشلوا في كل معركة طيلة ثلاثمائة سنة، قالوا:  نبحث عن سبب هذه القوة، وعن سبب هذا النور وهذه الهداية، فوجدوا ذلك في  اثنين:الأول: في القرآن الكريم، فما ارتفعت هذه الأمة ولا سامت ولا سادت  إلا بنور القرآن، فاستطاعوا للأسف الشديد أن يحولوا القرآن إلى المقابر.  أليس يقرأ القرآن الآن على الموتى؟! فيا أبناء الإسلام! ماذا تريدون من  قراءة القرآن على الميت؟! هل تريدون من الميت أن يقوم يصلي، ويقول: أستغفر  الله وأتوب إليه؟! وهل تريدون منه أيضاً أن يقوم ويعترف بحقوق الناس؟! فما  الذي يفيده إذاً؟ فقط توبخونه لم ما فعلت؟ ولم ما فعلت؟ وانتشرت الخطة  وأصبح العالم الإسلامي عرب وعجم إذا مات الميت وشيع إلى القبر يجمعون أهل  القرآن، وأهل القرآن لا يملكون شيئاً فلا وظيفة لهم ولا شيء... ضيعوا  أوقاتهم في حفظ القرآن الكريم؛ لأجل هذا القوت لا أقل ولا أكثر، فيستدعونهم  في بعض الأموات ليلة واحدة إذا كان فقير، ثلاث ليال.. سبع .. إلى واحد  وعشرين إذا كان الهالك ذا ثروة وغنى ومال. فتجد عند باب المقبرة من يقرأ  القرآن مقابل مبلغ من المال على قبر ما.وهذا هو حال القرآن فلا يجتمع عليه  اثنان في ظل شجرة أو جدار أو في منزل؛ ليتدبرها ويتفهم مراد الله من كلامه  لهم. فمن منا قال لأخيه: اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن لنتدبره؟!فرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وعليه أنزل وكلف بتبيينه يقول لـعبد الله بن مسعود : ( يا  ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيقول عبد الله : أعليك أنزل وعليك  أقرأ يا رسول الله؟! فيقول: نعم، أحب أن أسمعه من غيري )، فأين أمة  الإسلام؟! فقد قتلوها، أما استعمروها وأذلوها من اندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا؟  فلو كانت حية وذات علم وبصيرة فهل سيسودها الكفر ويحكمها؟! مستحيل. ( ويقرأ  عليه:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ  نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1] إلى أن ينتهي إلى قول الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ  إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى  هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41] وإذا عينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  تذرفان الدمع وهو يقول: حسبك حسبك حسبك ). انتقل الشيخ الطيب العقبي من هذه  الديار إلى الديار الجزائرية خريج هذا المسجد، وهو مؤسس جريدة القبلة  وبعده أم القرى، وهذا الذي مسح تاريخه العرب؛ لأنهم يكرهون التوحيد، فكان  يلقي دروساً كهذه، ومن ثم ونحن في القرية نقرأ القرآن جاء عامي يشتغل في  الميناء لا يعرف الألف من الباء يجلسني وأنا طفل وكان يقول: اقرأ علي شيئاً  من القرآن، ويغمض عينيه ويدلي رأسه وأنا أقرأ. فـالعقبي حدثهم بحديث رسول  الله، هذا الوحيد الذي يطلب منا أن نقرأ عليه القرآن. فقد أعرضت هذه الأمة  عن القرآن إعراضاً كاملاً وماتت. والثاني: الولاية، فولاية الله تعالى  حصروها في الأموات لا في الأحياء، وقد قلت لكم وإلى الآن: لولا هذه الدعوة  التي انتشرت من هذا المسجد.. فإذا ذهبت إلى القاهرة أو إلى دمشق أو إلى  بغداد أو إلى كراتشي أو إلى اسطنبول أو إلى مراكش أو إلى تونس فأول من  تلقاه في الطريق تقول له: أنا غريب جئت من بلادنا لأزور ولياً من أولياء  الله في هذه المدينة، والله! ما يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى ضريح، ولا يفهم أن تلك  العاصمة ذات المليونين والثلاثة فيها ولي حي. فقد حصروا الولاية في الأموات  وسلبوها الأحياء؛ ليصبح المؤمن يزني بامرأة المؤمن -فوالله! إنهم ليزنون-.  فلو كان يعرف أن هذا ولي الله فهل سيزني بامرأته؟! يفسد ما عليه ونحن نراه  إذا مر بقبر الولي ترتعد فرائصه؟! كيف يزني بامرأة ولي؟! ولو عرف أنه ولي  هل سيسلب ماله، ويحتال عليه ويأكل ماله بالغش أو بالكذب؟! والله ما كان،  ولو اعتقد أنه ولي فلن يسبه ولا يشتمه؟ فهل سمعتم جماعة ينتقدون عبد القادر  ويسبونه؟! مستحيل. مجالسنا كلها غيبة ونميمة وسب وشتم؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا من  هم أولياء الله، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.وهذا من فعل الثالوث الأسود،  وما زال يفعل العجائب، فهل كان يعقل بين العرب الجهال أن يسمح الفحل  لامرأته أن تنظر إلى رجل وهو يرقص أمامها؟! فوالله ما نرضى أن يسمع أصوات  نسائنا حتى العبد الصالح. فكيف إذاً بامرأتك وهذا المغني يرقص في التلفاز  وأنت تضحك، فهذه الغيرة مسحها الثالوث. وهذا مجرد مثال فقط.يبعث أحدهم  امرأته تشتغل في البنك الفلاني في الدار الفلانية وتصافح الموظفين، فهل هذا  كان في بال إنسان آدمي؟ والآن واقع وما حصلنا عليه، ونبكي ليل نهار، آه لو  أجد وظيفة لامرأتي. فعل هذا الثالوث الأسود، وما زال يفعل.                                                                  
                                                                                            تابع قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان الله ليذر  المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب ...) وما بعدها من  كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ثالثاً: ثمن الجنة الإيمان والتقوى وهما مفتاحا  الولاية] بهما تدخل ولاية الله. رابعاً: [ البخل بالمال شر لصاحبه وليس  بخير له كما يظن البخلاء ]، بالبخل بالمال وهو منع حقوق الله منه والحفاظ  عليه، فصاحبه يظن أن هذا خير له وهو شر له، وقد قال تعالى:  بَلْ هُوَ  شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  [آل عمران:180].قال: خامساً: [من أوتي مالاً ومنع حق الله  فيه عذب به يوم القيامة]، دل على ذلك قوله تعالى:  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا  بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل عمران:180] وآية سورة التوبة، وهي  قول الله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا  يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  [التوبة:34] متى؟  يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى  بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ [التوبة:35] ويقال لهم:   هَذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ  [التوبة:35]. هذه الآية -يا معاشر المؤمنين- هي التي جهزت غزاة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه حتى شرقوا وغربوا، فلم تكن هناك ميزانية ولا مال  ولا ولا.. ولكن هذه الآية فقط يخرجون بأموالهم، فقد خرج أبا بكر بماله،  وخرج عمر بنصف ماله.والحمد لله فقد خرجنا بنصف المال مرة من المرات، فقد  كانت هناك دعوة للجهاد في الجزائر؛ لأنه قتال كفار فرنسا، وحكومتنا الرشيدة  فتحت الأبواب وأصبحنا نجمع المال من باب السلام إلى باب المجيدي كل جمعة،  ضريبة على الطلاب في مدارس الابتدائية والمتوسطة ريال على كل طالب. وعند  الجمع كان عندنا أربعمائة ريال خرجنا بنصفها، وقلنا: نجرب، مائتين ريال،  وكان يومها راتب الأستاذ في الابتدائية ثمانين ريال. والشاهد عندنا لتفهموا  أنه ما كان عندهم بيوت ولا أموال، إذا نادى إمام المسلمين: الجهاد! المال!  يخرجون من بيوتهم بأموالهم ويقرءون هذه الآية:  وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ  الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  *  يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ  جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ هَذَا  مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ   [التوبة:34-35] . قال: [ وحديث البخاري -يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( من  آتاه الله مالاً فلم يؤده زكاته مثل له شجاعاً أقرع ) ] والعياذ بالله،  ثعبان شجاع أقرع؛ لأن الحية القرعاء كلها سم وسمها قاتل. قال: [ ( له  زبيبتان يطوقه يوم القيامة فيأخذ بلهزمتيه -أي: شدقيه- ويقول له: أنا مالك  أنا كنزك ) ] وهو يعذبه ملايين السنين، ثم قرأ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  هذه الآية: [  وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ  سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [آل عمران:180] ].  وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (75) 
الحلقة (216)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (78)**
تاريخ يهود في إنكار الحق وبث الشبهات لا يخفى على ذي عقل، ومن ذلك أنهم  زعموا أن الله فقير ومحتاج إلى عباده، وذلك أنه دعاهم إلى إقراضه سبحانه  ووعدهم بمضاعفة أجرهم أضعافاً كثيرة، ومن ذلك أيضاً أنهم ادعوا كذباً  وزوراً أن الله عهد إليهم في كتبهم السابقة ألا يؤمنوا لنبي حتى يأتي  بقربان من صدقة فتنزل عليه نار من السماء فتحرقه، وقد أنزل الله في كتابه  خبرهم وكذبهم وبين حالهم في تكذيبهم للرسل من قبل وقتلهم إياهم ظلماً  وعتواً.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال -فداه أبي وأمي- وصلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله في من عنده ) اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا، ولا ولي لنا سواك.ما  زلنا مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات  الأربع المباركات، نتلوها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لَقَدْ  سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ  أَغْنِيَاءُ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ  حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ   *  ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ   *  الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى  يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ  مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ  مِنْ قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ  الْمُنِيرِ  [آل عمران:181-184].فهيا نتغنى بهذه الآيات متأملين متفكرين  باحثين عن مدلولاتها ومعانيها؛ علنا أن نظفر بنور إلهي يغمر قلوبنا، وينور  طريقنا، فلا ظلمة ولا خبث ولا شر ولا إثم.  ‏                               * *
                                                              سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ  [آل عمران:181]، أوحى  الله جل جلاله هذا الكلام إلى رسوله النبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهذا الخبر لابد له من سبب اقتضى نزول هذا الخبر؛ فقد كان في المدينة  (مدراس)، وبلغتنا العربية (مدرسة)، وبلغة اليهود (المدراس) يجتمعون فيه  ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة التي عندهم، فذهب أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه  ليدعو معلمهم ومربيهم فنحاص إلى الإسلام، فبإسلام المدرس يسلم التلاميذ  وينقادوا، ولما دعاه أبو بكر الصديق إلى الإسلام رفض ولم يقبل، وتعلل واحتج  بما جاء في الآيات، ولما قال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ  أَغْنِيَاءُ  [آل عمران:181] بمعنى: كيف يستقرضنا ويطلب المال، ونحن أغنياء  وهو فقير؟! فـأبو بكر الصديق لم يتمالك نفسه حتى ضربه على وجهه ضربة  شديدة، وذلك جزاؤه.وهنا ذكرت مرات فقلت: إذا كان الشخص مناوئاً ضد دعوة  الحق وتنصر بمثل هذه الكلمة فلو كنا كـأبي بكر لا نتمالك فنضربه على خده  حتى لا يعود لمثل هذا، ولكن لضعفنا يسب الرسول ويقال فيه كذا وكذا، ونحن لا  نحرك ساكناً ولا نشتكي، فهذه القضية لا تحتاج إلى أن ترفع دعوى إلى  محكمة.فلما قال هذا اليهودي كلمة خبث ووصف الله عز وجل بالفقر، ما كان من  أبي بكر الصديق إلا أن ضربه على وجهه، فذهب اليهودي يشتكي إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم. أقول: يبلغني أنه يوجد من غير أهل السنة والجماعة من  يطعن في عائشة أو يسب أبا بكر ، فأقول: أنه وبمجرد ما يقول كلمة الكفر هذه  اصفعه على خده حتى يتأدب، ولا أقول: اضربه بعصا أو اقتله -لا تنقلوا عني  غير هذا-، ولكن كما فعل أبو بكر فقط، ما دام فاه بكلمة باطلة خبيثة أعطه  صفعة حتى لا يعود ويقولها، وإلا فسوف يتجرأ ويسبهما في كل مناسبة. فقط  تأديباً له حتى يحترم موقف أهل السنة كذلك، ولا يقول الباطل بينهم، وتأتي  تشتكي إلي ماذا نفعل وماذا نقول؟ ولما اشتكى اليهودي إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: أبا بكر فعلت؟ قال: نعم. فقبل أن يأتي بالجواب حتى  نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة:  لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ  [آل عمران:181]؛ لأن اليهودي  أنكر وقال: ما قلت: نحن أغنياء والله فقير، فكذبه الله وقال:  لَقَدْ  سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ  أَغْنِيَاءُ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا  [آل عمران:181]، ويسجل ويجزون به ساعة  الجزاء.  سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا  [آل عمران:181] هذا أولاً،   وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ  [آل عمران:181] عند  صب العذاب عليهم:  ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ  [آل عمران:181]، والحريق:  النار الملتهبة لا الجمر. وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ   *   ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ  [آل عمران:181-182] أي: هذا الجزاء  بعذاب الحريق مقابل ما قدمته أيديكم من الكذب والباطل والإثم، وقتل  الأنبياء، والكفر والخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا ألا نؤمن  لرسول حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار ... )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           جاء فنحاص وعلماء كثيرون، وقالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نحن لا نستطيع أن نؤمن بك، ونتابعك على دينك؛ حتى تأتينا بقربان تأكله  النار. والقربان: هو ما يتقرب به إلى الله؛ سواء نعجة وإلا بقرة تذبح وتوضع  هناك وتأتي نار بيضاء من السماء فتأكلها أو ثياب أو أي شيء مما يتقرب به  إلى الله عز وجل. وهذا كان في بني إسرائيل، فـيوشع بن نون لما خرج موسى  ببني إسرائيل من أرض سيناء ورفضوا القتال وجبنوا وعاقبهم الله بأربعين سنة  تيهان في صحراء سيناء، فلما انتهت وتوفي موسى وقبض هارون قادهم يوشع بن نون  فتى موسى ونبأه الله عز وجل، وطالبوه بالآية فلما غزا وانتصر على العمالقة  جمعوا الغنائم كلها وأتت نار من السماء فأحرقتها. إذاً فقال اليهود: لن  نؤمن حتى تأتينا بقربان تأكله النار، قال الله لرسوله: قل لهم:  قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [آل عمران:183] أي:  المعجزات  وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ  [آل عمران:183] وطالبتم به من القربان  تأكله النار،  فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ  [آل عمران:183]؟ فقد قتلوا يحيى  وولده زكريا عليهما السلام، وقتلوا عيسى عليه السلام، وإن لم يقتلوه واقعاً  قتلوه حكماً؛ لأن عيسى عليه السلام لما بلغه المؤامرة دخل إلى بيته وأغلق  بابه، وإذا بمدير الشرطة برجاله يقرعون باب بيته فأبى الخروج، فدخل مدير  الشرطة أولاً فألقى الله الشبه عليه، ورفع عيسى من روزنة البيت، فما كان  منهم إلا أن ألقوا الحديد في يديه ورجليه وجروه على أنه عيسى بن مريم،  وصلبوه في اليوم التالي، فهم يعتبرون قتلوه قضاء وشرعاً. لكن الله عز وجل  رفع عيسى إليه في دار السلام، وسينزل عما قريب بالمنارة البيضاء بمسجد  دمشق.والشاهد:  قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ  [آل عمران:183]، وطالبتم به وهو القربان تأكله  النار،  فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:183]  بدعواكم؟                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك ....)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال لرسوله معزياً مسلياً:  فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ  [آل  عمران:184] يا رسولنا  فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ  [آل عمران:184] فليس واحد  ولا عشرة ولا مائة،  مِنْ قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ  وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ  [آل عمران:184]. إذاً فلا تكرب ولا تحزن واصبر،  وائتسي بمن قبلك.                                                                  
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           نعيد تلاوة الآيات:قال تعالى:  لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ  [آل  عمران:181]، أي: قال: إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء هو فنحاص المعلم في  المدراس، فقال تعالى:  سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا [آل عمران:181] أي: سيدون  ويسجل؛ ليجزوا به، ونكتب قتلهم الأنبياء، فقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا في بعض الأحيان يقتلون سبعين نبياً، وفي المساء  أسواقهم عامرة كأسواقنا الليلة بالمدينة، وكأن شيئاً ما وقع بعدما قتلوا  سبعين نبياً؛ لأن عدد الأنبياء مائة وأربعة وعشرين ألف وأكثرهم من بني  إسرائيل. قال تعالى:  وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ [آل  عمران:181] وهل هناك حق يقتل به النبي؟ نعم. لكن حاشاهم أن يزنوا فيقتلوا،  أو يقتلوا ظلماً وعدواناً فيقتلوا من غير حق، لكن تشديد وإكثار من التشنيع  عليهم. قال تعالى:  وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ [آل عمران:181]  أي: يقال لهم هذا عند دخولهم النار وهم فيها، فهذا العذاب الروحي أشد من  العذاب البدني، ويقول لهم هذا الكلام ملائكة الله الزبانية بأمر من الله عز  وجل، وينسب القول إليه عز وجل. قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ [آل عمران:182] أي:  العذاب والهون والدون  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ [آل عمران:182] أي: بما  قدمت أيديهم في الدنيا حين كانوا يأكلون الربا ويفجرون ويقتلون الأنبياء  والعلماء. قال تعالى:  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ [آل  عمران:182]، حاشاه أن يظلم عبيده، فهو غني عنهم، فكيف يظلمهم؟! لطيفة: لا  يتصور الظلم إلا من ضعيف، أما القوي القادر الغني لا يظلم. الظلم.. أن تجور  وتظلم أخاك وتخطف قرص العيش من يده، فمثلاً: ما تجد أين تسكن تحتال وتطرد  صاحب المسكن لتسكن.. أنت محتاج إلى وظيفة فتحتال وتغش وتبعد فلان عن وظيفته  لتحتلها.. تريد أن تملك تقوم بثورة حتى تملك.فالظلم لا يتصور إلا من ضعيف،  قوي.. غني لا يظلم. والله عز وجل بيده كل شيء، وإليه مصير كل شيء، وهو  خالق كل شيء، فكيف يتصور منه الظلم؟! فلهذا نفى تعالى الظلم عنه في عشرات  الآيات،  وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ [فصلت:46] أي: عبيده هو جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه. قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ  إِلَيْنَا [آل عمران:183] أي: في التوراة، أو في الإنجيل، أو على ألسنة  الأنبياء وهم كاذبون:  أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا  بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ [آل عمران:183]، ومن الجائز أن يكون هذا  في كتبهم، فإذا ادعى أحد منهم النبوة يقولون: هات قربان نتقرب به إلى الله،  ونرى السماء تنزل وتختطفه، أي: تنزل من السماء نار تحرق هذا القربان.  وهكذا حكى الله تعالى قولهم لرسوله ولنا.  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا  بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ [آل عمران:183]، أي: فإن كنت أنت رسول  الله كما تدعي وتقول وتطالبنا بالإيمان بك: ائتنا بقربان تأكله النار،  وبذلك نؤمن، فوالله! لو أتاهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقربان وشاهدوا  النار ما آمنوا به، فهم يريدون أن يسودوا العالم ويتطلعون إلى مملكة بني  إسرائيل؛ لأن ما جاء به الرسول من الهدى والبينات أفضل مليون مرة من قربان  تأكله النار، فلو شاهدوا القربان لقالوا: ما رأينا؛ لأنهم غير عازمين على  الإيمان، عرفوا أنه رسول الله، وأن هذا دين الله، ولكن قالوا: إذا آمنا  نذوب في الإسلام وتنعدم شخصيتنا ووجودنا! ومن شك في هذا.. كيف أذلوا ألف  مليون مسلم وأقاموا دولة إسرائيل؟! فلو كانوا فقط يريدون الأكل والشرب أو  اللباس أو المال، والله! ما يفعلون هذا، فهو متوفر لهم بالخديعة والكذب،  لكن يريدون مملكة تسود العالم.. كلمة (من النيل إلى الفرات) مقدمة فقط،  والآن مشوا خطوات وكادوا يملكون العالم، هم الآن يديرون دفة العالم. فهم  الذين وضعوا الشيوعية، وهم الذين نسجوا خيوطها، وهم الذين أبطلوا الشيوعية،  بلغوا مأربهم وانتهوا إلى حاجتهم وهي أن حولوا ثلاثة أرباع الصليبين  المتعصبين إلى بلاشفة وملاحدة علمانيين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه، وهؤلاء  ما يخافونهم ويعدونهم كالبهائم يركبونها.فثلاثة أرباع النصارى الذين كانوا  أرقاء القلوب تذرف عيونهم الدموع إذا ذكر الله يتصدقون، فإذا نظر أحدهم  إلى اليهود يستغفر الله، فحالهم يقول: لا يجوز أن تفتح عينيك في يهودي، فهو  قاتل إلهك وكيف ترضى عنه؟واستطاعوا بهذا السحر أن حولوا النصارى إلى رجال  لهم، وأعوان يعملون معهم بعدما مسحوا قلوبهم من شيء اسمه: الله، والإيمان  بلقاء الله. فما المخرج أن نسلم، فإذا أسلم العرب والمسلمون رحل بنو عمنا..  فهل نحن الآن غير مسلمين؟ إيه نعم، فالإسلام الحقيقي لا وجود له بالصورة  العامة في العالم الإسلامي، فلو أسلمنا لقلنا: بايعناك يا إمام الحرمين  والمسلمين، وأصبحت دولتنا واحدة في أربعة وعشرين ساعة، وتسلمنا الدستور  الإسلامي وطبقناه من أقصى الشرق إلى أدناه. ماذا يكلفنا؟ يكلفنا فقط أن  نؤمن بالله ولقائه، لا وطنية ولا قبلية ولا مال ولا دينار ولا درهم، آمنا  بالله وأسلمنا قلوبنا ووجوهنا له، حينها نقول: نحن مسلمون. وعندنا برهنة  وهذه البرهنة: أخبرنا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق،  فقال في صحيح مسلم وغيره: ( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم لتسلطن عليهم )، بينا وجه  التسلط.. فلو أسلمنا في أربعة وعشرين ساعة سيوجد الله تعالى مؤامرة يهودية  لأمريكا، فرجالها سيكتشفون أن اليهود أرادوا أن ينسفوا أمريكا كلها  ويحولوها إلى مقبرة، إذاً ستثور أمريكا وتقول: اليهود، من وجد يهودي احرقه  بالنار. وتقول للعرب والمسلمين: عليكم بهم، وهذا هو معنى التسليط، فقد حصل  نظيره على عهد هتلر النازي الألماني فقد اكتشف مؤامرة يهودية ضد ألمانيا،  فسلطه الله عليهم وقتل منهم حوالي ثلاثين ألفاً وأذلهم شر ذلة. يقول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ثم لتسلطن عليهم، فتقتلوهم حتى يقول الشجر والحجر: يا  مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله إلا شجر الغرقد، فإنه شجر اليهود ).                                 
** لطيفة                                                                                                   * *
                                لطيفة: هي (يا مسلم) أينطق الله الشجر والحجر ليقولوا  الكذب؟! فحاشا لله أن يكذب الشجر والحجر. فمن هنا نقول: انهزم العرب بين  حفنة اليهود في حرب ذات مرة؛ لأنهم ليسوا بأولياء الله، فلو انتصروا  بالعربية والقومية لانمسح الإسلام من ديارهم نهائياً، ولكن الله يأبى إلا  أن يبقى الإسلام نور الله ليُدخل في رحمته من يشاء، فكل عام يموت آلاف من  المسلمين والمسلمات الربانيين والربانيات، لكن لو انتصر العرب بكفرهم  وعنادهم وقوميتهم ما أصبح من يقول: مسلم حتى يذل ويهان. فالله سبحانه  وتعالى هو الذي حفظ لنا الإسلام، فلهذا يقول الشجر: يا مسلم! ولن يقولها  إلا مسلم حقيقي أسلم قلبه لله، فلا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله، وأسلم وجهه  فلا يرى إلا الله عز وجل. قال تعالى:  قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ  قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [آل عمران:183]، الاستفهام هنا للإهانة والذل  والمسكنة؛ لقوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ [آل عمران:184] أي: اصبر يا رسولنا وتحمل كما تحمل من سبقك من  الأنبياء والمرسلين.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ معاني الكلمات: عذاب  الحريق هو عذاب النار المحرقة تحرق أجسادهم،  ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيكُمْ  [آل عمران:182] أي: ذلك العذاب بسبب ما قدمته أيديكم من  الجرائم.  عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا [آل عمران:183]، أي: أمرنا ووصانا في كتابنا  التوراة.  أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ [آل عمران:183] أي: لا نتابعه على ما  جاء به ولا نصدقه في نبوته.حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ  النَّارُ [آل عمران:183]، القربان ما يتقرب به إلى الله من حيوان وغيره  يوضع في مكان، فتنزل عليه نار بيضاء من السماء فتحرقه.  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [آل عمران:183] أي: الآيات والمعجزات. وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ [آل عمران:183]  أي: من القربان. فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ [آل عمران:183] الاستفهام للتوبيخ  وممن قتلوا من الأنبياء زكريا ويحيى عليهما السلام.  وَالزُّبُرِ [آل  عمران:184] جمع زبور وهو الكتاب المزبور] زبر إذا كتب [ كصحف إبراهيم ]. [   وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ [آل عمران:184] الواضح البين كالتوراة والزبور  والإنجيل].                                                                      
** معاني الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [معنى الآيات: لما نزل قول الله تعالى:  مَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ   [البقرة:245] ودخل أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بيت المدراس واليهود به وهم  يستمعون لأكبر علمائهم، وأجل أحبارهم فنحاص فدعاه أبو بكر إلى الإسلام،  فقال فنحاص : إن رباً يستقرض نحن أغنى منه ] أي: نحن أغنى منه، فكيف نؤمن  به؟! قال: [أينهانا صاحبك عن الربا ويقبله؟] أينهانا صاحبك محمد عن الربا  ويقبله في قوله:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا  فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً [البقرة:245]. [فغضب أبو بكر رضي  الله عنه وضرب اليهودي فجاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشكا أبا بكر  فسأل الرسول أبا بكر قائلاً: ( وما حملك على ما صنعت؟ فقال: إنه قال: إن  الله فقير ونحن أغنياء )، فأنكر اليهودي قال: ما قلت، فأنزل الله تعالى:   لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ  وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ [آل عمران:181] أي: نكتبه أيضاً  وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ  الْحَرِيقِ [آل عمران:181] وقولنا ذلك بسبب ما قدمته أيديكم من الشر  والفساد  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ [آل عمران:182]،  فلم يكن جزاؤكم مجافياً للعدل ولا مباعداً له أبداً لتنزه الرب تبارك  وتعالى عن الظلم لعباده]. قال: [ هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى:  لَقَدْ  سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ  أَغْنِيَاءُ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ  حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ [آل عمران:181].والآية  الثانية:  ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ  بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ [آل عمران:182]. الآية الثالثة وهي قوله تعالى:   الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا [آل عمران:183] -بماذا؟-   أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ  النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ [آل  عمران:183]، فقد تضمنت دعوى يهودية كاذبة باطلة لا صحة لها البتة والرد  عليها، فالدعوى هي قولهم: إن الله قد أمرنا موصياً لنا أن لا نؤمن لرسول  فنصدقه ونتابعه على ما جاء به؛ حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار]. الذي قلته  في يوشع بن نون كان مما فرض الله على بني إسرائيل أن الغنائم لا يقتسمونها  كما نقتسمها نحن، أحلت لنا الغنائم، ولم تحل لنبي قبل نبينا وأمته، فقد  كانوا يجمعون الغنائم أكوام من الثياب أو من الفضة فتأتي نار من السماء  فتحرقها.أما كونهم عهد الله إليهم في التوراة وفي غيره أن لا يؤمنوا لرسول  حتى يأتي بقربان تأكله النار، فهي كذبة من كذبهم ولا كان هذا. قال: [ والرد  عليها فالدعوى هي قولهم: أن الله قد أمرنا موصياً لنا أن لا نؤمن لرسول  فنصدقه ونتابعه على ما جاء به؛ حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار، يريدون صدقة  من حيوان أو غيره توضع أمامهم فتنزل عليها نار من السماء فتحرقها فذلك آية  نبوته، وأنت يا محمد ما أتيتنا بذلك فلا نؤمن بك ولا نتابعك على دينك،  وأما الرد فهو قول الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قل يا رسولنا:   قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ [آل عمران:183]، وهي  المعجزات  وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ [آل عمران:183] وهو قربان تأكله النار   فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ [آل عمران:183] إذ قتلوا زكريا ويحيى وحاولوا قتل  عيسى  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ [آل عمران:183] بدعواكم؟ وأما الآية  الرابعة فإنها تحمل العزاء لرسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول له ربه  تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ [آل عمران:184] فلم يؤمنوا بك فلا تحزن ولا  تأسى؛ لأنك لست وحدك الذي كذبت، فقد كذبت رسل كثر كرام جاءا أقوامهم  بالبينات أي بالمعجزات وبالزبر والكتاب المنير كالتوراة والإنجيل وصحف  إبراهيم، وكذبتهم أممهم كما كذبك هؤلاء اليهود والمشركين معهم فاصبر ولا  تحزن ]. ولهذا صبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة وعشرين سنة، فقد قال: ( لا  تفضلوني على يونس ) ويونس ذو النون كم صبر كم عام..؟ تركهم وخرج من بلادهم  ما استطاع وعوتب ورد إليهم، فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم صبر ثلاثة وعشرين  سنة وهو يعاني ويكابد، لكن الله معه يصبره ويسليه ويحمله على ذلك. الآن  عرفنا معنى الآيات: قال تعالى:  لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ [آل عمران:181]، قالها  فنحاص لـأبي بكر ، قال: ما نؤمن برب يحتاج إلينا وهو فقير ونحن أغنياء؛  نظراً إلى قول الله تعالى:  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا  حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ [البقرة:245] لأن الرسول كان يعلن عن جمع المال  للجهاد وهم أشحاء وبخلاء ما يريدون، قالوا: ربنا فقير ونحن أغنياء، كيف  نؤمن به؟ قال تعالى:  وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ  ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ  *  ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ   *  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى  يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ  [آل عمران:181-183] والله كذبة كذبوها   تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  *  فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ   [آل عمران:183-184] .                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: كفر اليهود وسوء أدبهم مع  الله تعالى ومع أنبيائهم ومع الناس أجمعين] الآية في قوله تعالى:  لَقَدْ  سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ  أَغْنِيَاءُ  [آل عمران:181] قررت أن اليهود كفار وأن أدبهم أسوأ أدب؛  لأنهم ما تأدبوا مع الله وقالوا: فقير ونحن أغنياء، وما تأدبوا مع الأنبياء  فقاتلوهم، وقالوا فيهم ما قالوا، هذا باقٍ إلى يوم القيامة إلا من أسلم  منهم نجا. [ثانياً: تقرير جريمة قتل اليهود للأنبياء وهي من أبشع الجرائم]  وإن قيل: هؤلاء ما قتلوا على عهد الرسول، فلم يكن هنا نبي غيره.الجواب: كما  علمتم، قتل أسلافهم وأجدادهم وآباؤهم ورضوا بذلك ولازموا طريقهم وما زالوا  يدافعون عنها، فكلهم قتلة في قضاء الله وحكمه. في نهر الخير روى القرطبي  عن الكلبي أن قوله تعالى:  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ  إِلَيْنَا أَلَّا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ  تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ [آل عمران:183] نزلت رداً على كعب بن الأشرف ومالك بن  الصيد ووهب بن يهوذا وفنحاص بن عزريا أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقالوا: أتزعم أن الله أرسلك إلينا وأنه أنزل علينا كتاباً عهد إلينا فيه:  أن لا نؤمن لرسول يزعم أنه من عند الله؛ حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار؛  فإن جئتنا به صدقناك، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية كما تقدم. قال: [ثالثاً:  بيان كذب اليهود في دعواهم أن الله عهد إليهم أن لا يؤمنوا برسول حتى  يأتيهم بقربان تأكله النار] إلا ما كان من الغنائم لما يجاهدون مع أنبيائهم  ويغنمون فتأتي نار من السماء وتحرقها؛ لأنهم لو كانوا يستفيدون من الغنائم  لقاتلوا كلهم لغير الله. لكن لما علم الله إيمان هذه الأمة وسلامة قلوبها  وطهارة نياتها أذن لهم أن يغتنموا ويقتسموا الغنيمة؛ لقوله تعالى:   وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ  وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ [الأنفال:41] وأرباع أخماس للمجاهدين صاحب الفرس له حظان،  والماشي على رجليه له حظ واحد، والرسول أخبر قال: ( أعطيت خمساً لم يعطها  نبي قبلي -منها-: نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر، وأحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل لنبي  قبلي، وجعلت لي الأرض مسجداً وطهوراً ) فأيما مؤمن أدركته الصلاة وجد  المسجد والماء عنده، والتراب يتيمم ويصلي. قال: ( وأتيت الشفاعة العظمى يوم  القيامة ) . قال: والخامسة: كان النبي يبعث إلى قومه.. ( وبعثت إلى الناس  كافة ) إيه والله! فالحمد لله. قال: [ ثالثاً: بيان كذب اليهود في دعواهم  أن الله عهد إليهم أن لا يؤمنوا بالرسول حتى يأتيهم بقربان تأكله النار.  رابعاً: تعزية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحمله على الصبر والثبات أمام  ترهات اليهود وأباطيلهم ]. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                                   
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (76) 
الحلقة (217)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (79)


جاء في هذه الآيات تسلية الله عز وجل لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  وتعزيتهم بأن هذه الحياة بكل ما فيها من سرور وحزن، أو فرح أو ترح، أو نصر  أو هزيمة؛ إنما هي متاع الغرور، وأن العبد المؤمن فيها لابد وأن يبتلى في  نفسه وماله، ولابد أن يتعرض للأذى من أعداء الله ورسله، ثم بعد ذلك الكل  ميتون، وإلى ربهم يوم القيامة منقلبون، فيوفي سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين  أجرهم، ويدخلهم الجنة عرفها لهم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده  ).وها نحن مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، ومع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين،  وهذه تلاوتهما فتأملوا يفتح الله علي وعليكم.يقول تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم: كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ  أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ  الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ  الْغُرُورِ   *  لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ  وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ  الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ  [آل عمران:185-186].                                
** دلالة قوله تعالى: (كل نفس ذائقة الموت) على حتمية الموت                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا  حكم الله الصادر علينا:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل  عمران:185]، أي: تذوق مرارته وآلامه، فإن النفس عند مفارقة الجسد لا تتصور  كيف حال هذا المريض، وحسبك أن تسمع قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  المؤمن يموت بعرق جبينه )، فإذا كان بين يديك أخوك أو أمك أو قريبك، وهو  يعاني من سكرات الموت، ورأيت جبينه يتفصد بالعرق، فلقنه: لا إله إلا الله، (  لقنوا موتاكم لا إله إلا الله ). كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل  عمران:185]، فهل هناك من عقّب على هذا الحكم، وأوقفه ولو في شخص واحد؟  طأطأت البشرية رأسها، وعرفت هذه الحقيقة التي أخبر بها الله عز وجل وطبقها  ونزلها.حاول البلاشفة الحمر الملاحدة الشيوعيون طيلة ثمانية عشر عاماً وهم  يبحثون عن كيفية الخلاص من الموت، وبعد ذلك فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً، وأوقفوا  مصانعهم وآلاتهم وأدواتهم التي كانوا يعملون بها على إيجاد الروح.وأخيراً  قالوا: هذه الروح جاءت من الملكوت الأعلى، فلا مجال إلى إيجادها هنا.                                                                      
** دلالة قوله تعالى: (وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة) على أن الدنيا دار عمل لا دار جزاء                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:185].. وهذه الآيات تحمل العزاء والتسلية والتكبير  والتثبيت لجماعة المؤمنين، وعلى رأسهم سيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن  السياق ما زال مرتبط بأحداث واقعة أحد. وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ  أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:185]، فهنا حقيقة -تأملوها  وحدثوا بها- وهي: أن العبد مهما عمل في حياته فلن يتلقى جزاء كسبه فيها،  سواء كان عمله صالحاً أو فاسداً، أو خيراً أو شراً، فالجزاء ليس في الحياة  الدنيا، فهذه الدار -أي: الدنيا- كل ما يلقى فيها العبد لا يكفي أن يكون  جزاء عمله، فكم من عبد صالح عاش عشرات السنين وهو فقير؛ فإن وجد الطعام ما  وجد السيارة، وكم من فاسق فاجر يرفل في ثياب الحرير، وكم من بر صالح تقي  يعيش في رغد من العيش وطيبه، وكم من فاجر كافر في أشد البلاء والشقاء؛ لأن  الجزاء ليس اليوم في هذه الحياة، فالدنيا دار عمل فقط، والجزاء مسبق.فإذا  فهمت هذه الحقيقة واستقرت في الأذهان اعلموا أن العمل الصالح والاعتقاد  الصالح والأخلاق المهذبة والآداب السليمة لابد وأن ينال العبد بركتها،  ويعيش طيب النفس طاهر القلب مستريح الضمير، ببركة أعماله الصالحة وعقيدته  الطيبة الصالحة؛ ناله بركة إيمانه وصالح أعماله.وأن صاحب الفجور والفسق  والكفور يناله شؤم كفره وفسقه وظلمه: هم، كرب، غم؛ شؤمه ذلك الظلم والفساد  والشر الذي يعمله، فما يحصل من خير أو شر هو إما بركة العمل الصالح ويمنها،  أو شؤم العمل الفاسد وأثره. الجزاء غداً ليس اليوم، فمثلاً: هل يستطيع من  يشتغل معاومة -أي: من العام إلى العام- أن يطالب بأجرته قبل نهاية عمله؟  والذي يشتغل مشاهرة -أي: كل شهر- هل يستطيع أن يطالب بأجرته قبل نهاية  شهره؟ وهل الذي يشتغل مياومة -أي: كل يوم- يستطيع أن يطالب بأجرته من  الضحى، وما كمل عمل يومه؟.الجواب: لا. فليس معقول هذا. فكل البشرية عاملة  كادحة، تتلقى جزاءها عند نهاية العمل، وينتهي العمل عندما تذوق الروح  الموت، وتنفصل عن البدن فحينها يبدأ الجزاء، وأول مرحلة القبر، إما روضة من  رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار، ثم تنتقل إلى أحد العالمين؛ العلوي أو  السفلي، في عليين أو سجين، وتبقى هكذا مرهونة محبوسة في نعيم أو شقاء إلى  أن ينتهي العمل العام.فالعمل العام: كالمصنع الذي يعمل لمدة ألف سنة.. ولما  ينتهي حينئذ يتلقون الجزاء، فالذين ماتوا ويموتون أرواحهم إن كانت طاهرة  زكية في عليين، وإن كانت خبيثة عفنة في سجين، حتى تنتهي هذه الدورة، فلها  بداية ولابد لها من نهاية، فإذا انتهت هذه الدورة ولاحت في الآفاق نهايتها:   إِذَا وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ  [الواقعة:1]،  إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الأَرْضُ   [الزلزلة:1]،  الْقَارِعَةُ   *  مَا الْقَارِعَةُ  [القارعة:1-2].. انتهت  هذه الحياة بكل ما فيها، من أفلاكها وكواكبها وجبالها وأراضيها تتم حياة  ثانية، وهي الحياة الآخرة التي لا نهاية لها.إذاً:  وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ   [آل عمران:185]، فالذي يوفينا أجورنا كاملة يوم القيامة هو الله سبحانه  وتعالى الذي استخدمنا في هذه الدنيا، ويوم القيامة هو اليوم الذي يقوم فيه  الناس من قبورهم في الأرض قياماً؛ ليساقوا إلى ساحة فصل القضاء والحكم  عليهم، إما بالزحزحة عن النار ودخول الجنة، وإما بالإهلاك في النار.يوم  القيامة هو ذلك اليوم التي تقوم الناس فيه إلى رب العالمين؛ لأجل الحساب  أولاً والجزاء ثانياً.                                                                      
** الفوز الحقيقي هو دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار                                                                                                   * *
                                وبين تعالى بإيجاز عجيب واختصار لا نظير له، فقال:  فَمَنْ  زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:185]، وهم قيام بين يدي الله،  فَمَنْ  زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:185]، وكان على شفا عرصات القيامة:   وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  [آل عمران:185] أعلن عن فوزه: فاز فلان ابن  فلان.ومعنى:  فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]: نجا من مرهوبه، وظفر بمرغوبه. فالفائز  في الامتحانات نجا من الرسوب وفاز بالشهادة.إذاً:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ  [آل عمران:185] بعيداً:  وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ   [آل عمران:185]، أي: ظفر بمرغوبة ومحبوبه ومطلوبه، ونجا مما يخاف ويرهب من  عذاب النار، فهذا هو الفوز.أما ربحك شاة أو بعيراً -أيها البدوي- ما هو  بربح، أو فوزك بالظفر بالدكتوراة وشهادة جامعية والكرسي والمنصب فلا يعد  هذا بفوز. أو فوزك بامرأة إذا كانت صالحة فلا بأس.الفوز الحقيقي أن يبعد  العبد عن عالم الشقاء ويجد نفسه في عالم السعادة، وهو أن ينجو من النار  وعذابها، وأن ينعم بالجنة ونعيمها وهذا هو الفوز. فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ  [آل عمران:185]، فالنار هي التي بين أيدينا ونشاهدها في الحطب  والخشب، وهي تلتهب. فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي خلق هذه النار وأوجدها  وأوجد موادها؛ حتى لا يقول قائل: ما هي النار التي نُخَوف بها  ونُهَدد؟!يقول الله تعالى:  جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ الأَخْضَرِ  نَارًا فَإِذَا أَنْتُمْ مِنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ  [يس:80]، أي: الشجر الأخضر  بالماء تخرج منه النار.فمثلاً: نيويورك علم على مدينة، واليابان علم على  إقليم بكامله. والنار إذاً علم على عالم الشقاء، فنسبة عالم الشقاء إلى  عالم السعادة حسبنا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو المخبر بالوحي الإلهي: (  ما الدنيا في الآخرة إلا كما يغمس أحدكم أصبعه في اليم -أي: في النهر في  البحر- فلينظر بم ترجع إليه )، فمثلاً: الذي يغمس يده في البحر الأحمر  ويخرجها، ويكون هناك كيماويون حذاق يجمعون ذاك الندى أو البلل، فكم يجدونه  من مليمتر أو جرام؟!فما نسبة الجرام إلى البحر؟!( ما الدنيا في الآخرة إلا  كما يغمس أحدكم أصبعه في اليم فلينظر بم ترجع إليه أصبعه )، وللتوضيح:  فالجنة دار السلام أقل من يعطى فيها منزلاً يعطى مثل الدنيا مرتين، أي: مثل  هذا الكوكب كوكبين، وأما النار عالم الشقاء، فحسبك أن تعلم أن الكافر عرض  جسده مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو متر، أي: ما بين كتفيه، وضرسه كجبل أحد، فأي  عالم هذا يتسع لهذه الخليقة كلها؟! أقول: ضع رأسك بين ركبتيك وغمض عينك  وفكر أنك هابط بالطائرة أو بالسيارة هابط.. هابط.. هابط.. إلى أين.. إلى  أين..؟ يكل عقلك، فأين وصلت؟ وللتوضيح أكثر.. فكر: نازل.. نازل.. نازل..  إلى أين قل لي، تجد حدود، حديد، مياه.. إلى أين تنتهي؟ يخبرنا العلام  الخلاق أنها تنتهي إلى عالم الشقاء، ذاك العالم الذي سمعتم عن أهله: ( ما  بين كتفي أحدهم كما بين مكة وقديد، وإن ضرس أحدهم في النار كجبل أحد )،  أحاديث صحاح.أما أهل الجنة فإنهم ليتراءون منازلهم فوق بعضها البعض كما  نتراءى الكواكب الغابرة في السماء.فاللهِ العليمِ الحكيمِ القويِ القدير،  الذي لا يعجزه شيء، وآية ذلك: لو تقم يا بني وتنظر إلى إخوانك الحاضرين  وتجدهم على شكل واحد: آدميون: العينان والأنف، والمنخران والشفتان،  والأسنان والفم والعنق، وتنظر فهل ستجد اثنين لا يفرق بينهما، بحيث هذا  يدخل الليلة على امرأته، ويقول: أنا زوجك، تقول: أنت هو، والثاني يدخل على  الأخرى يقول: أنا زوجك، تقول: أنت هو.. فلولا العلم والقدرة والحكمة كيف  سيتم هذا؟!فلو اجتمعت البشرية كلها على صعيد واحد، ما اختلط اثنان ولم يميز  بينهما، فأي علم أعظم من هذا؟ وأية قدرة أعظم من هذا. لا إله إلا الله.  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل عمران:185]، يا من فقدوا أبناءهم  وإخوانهم في أحد لا تحزنوا:  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا  تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:185]، أي: اعملوا  وواصلوا العمل الليل والنهار؛ العمل الصالح الذي يزكي أنفسكم ويطهرها  ويؤهلها لأن تتلقى الجزاء: رضوان الله والنعيم المقيم.إذاً: لا تتململ  وتقول: أنا أصوم وأصلي وما أسب ولا أشتم وأنا دائماً في مرض، أو دائماً في  فقر أو دائماً في حاجة، فهذا كلام باطل يمليه عليك الشيطان، بل قل: أنا عبد  الله ووليه، إن شاء أمرضني، وإن شاء أصحني، وإن شاء أعطاني وإن شاء منعني،  وهو يعمل هكذا بي؛ ليربني ويرفعني إلى مستوى أوليائه.                                                                      
** حقيقة الحياة الدنيا                                                                                                   * *
                                وهذا الختام:  وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ  الْغُرُورِ  [آل عمران:185].. فالمتاع هو ما يتمتع به المسافر، والغرور  أيضاً متاع ويغرك ويخدعك.فالدنيا هذه حالها؛ فلقد أغرت أمماً ولا أقول:  أفراداً، فقد أوقعتهم في الهلاك والهاوية، غرتهم بزخرفها وزينتها، بطعامها  وشرابها؛ غرتهم لأنهم انخدعوا لها، فجروا وراءها الليل والنهار يعملون على  جمعها وإحصائها والتمتع بها، وما هي إلا سويعات: مات فلان!! انتهى ذلك  الأمل وذلك الطلب والسعي المتواصل، ووجد نفسه في عالم غير هذا العالم، إما  زحزحة عن النار ودخول الجنة، وإما الاستقرار في دار البوار والعياذ بالله  تعالى.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لتبلون في أموالكم وأنفسكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم وجه تعالى الخطاب إلينا -وإن كان أولاً إلى رسوله وأصحابه،  ونحن أتباعهم كذلك- فقال:  لَتُبْلَوُنَّ  [آل عمران:186] فاللام واقعة  للقسم، وعزة الله وجلاله:  لَتُبْلَوُنَّ  [آل عمران:186] أيها المؤمنون  وأيتها المؤمنات! لتختبرن اختباراً ربانياً حقيقياً،  فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ   [آل عمران:186]، أول ابتلاء.. حال الحول على مالك يجب أن تزكيه ولا تتردد  فأنت ممتحن، فإذا وجبت نفقة في مالك يجب أن تخرجها ولا تتردد، فقد يصاب  مالك بجوائح إن كان فلاحة، وإن كان مالك غنم تسبى وتؤخذ، وإن كان مالك  نقوداً قد تسلب منك، فهذا ابتلاء، فلتصبر ولتشكر فأنت ممتحن.فالذي يعطى  المال لا يعطاه لجمال وجهه ولا شرف نسبه وأصله، وما أعطيه إلا للامتحان  والاختبار، فهل العبد يتقي الله فيه، ويقوم به كما أمره سيده ومولاه  ومعطيه؟ أم يأخذه البطر والأشر والانتفاخ؛ فيسرف في الطعام والشراب والنكاح  حتى يطغى والعياذ بالله؟!والذي يسلبه أيضاً بأي صورة من صور السلب؟ فهل  يضجر ويسخط، أم يقول: الحمد لله، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون؟ فهذا هو معنى  الامتحان. لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ  [آل عمران:186] في أموالكم  أولاً، وفي أنفسكم، وفي النفس: مثلاً بالمرض والصحة والعافية والخوف. فقد  تبتلى بالجهاد في أيام الشدة.. وتبتلى بالصيام في أيام القيظ.. أو بالحج  وتمشي على قدميك آلاف ومئات الآلاف من الأميال.. مبتلى في نفسك بالمرض، قد  يبتلى المرء فإذا به فاقد بصره، فاقد يده ورجله؛ ملازم لفراشه، كيف حاله؟  هل يقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون،  اللهم لك الحمد على ما أوليت، ولك الحمد على ما ابتليت، أنت سيدي ومولاي،  حكمك حق وأنا عبدك؟أو يقول: آه ويصرخ ويضجر وينكر على الله عمله؟!  لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل عمران:186]  أولاً.وثانياً:  وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَذًى كَثِيرًا  [آل  عمران:186].هانحن الآن ما نسمع؛ لأننا ما وقفنا موقف أصحاب الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، لو نتلاءم وتعود إلينا الحياة الربانية نصبح نسمع من اليهود  والنصارى والمشركين والعالم بأسره النقد والسب والطعن وما هو فوق ذلك، وإلى  الآن يوجد وإن كنا ما نشعر؛ يوجد من اليهود والنصارى وخاصة الكتاب وعلماء  النفس وعلماء القانون وكذا الطعن في الإسلام و.. و.. و.. إلى أبعد حد،  والذين يعايشونهم يسمعون كما أخبر الله:  وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  [آل  عمران:186] أي: من كل الكفار؛ لأن الكفار إما مشرك وإما كتابي. وَمِنَ  الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَذًى كَثِيرًا  [آل عمران:186]، فقد سمعها الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام وأبي بكر رضي الله عنه، ألم يقولوا الكفار: لن نؤمن لك  حتى تأتي بقربان؟ وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا  [آل عمران:186] على ذلك الأذى، وعلى  ذلك الابتلاء في النفس والمال، وما تسمعون من أعدائكم؛ أعداء لا إله إلا  الله، وتتقوا الله عز وجل فلا تضيعوا واجب مما أوجب، ولا ترتكبوا حراماً  مما حرم، وتتقوه في الأسباب التي أمر بإتيانها وإحضارها؛ أسباب الجهاد وما  إلى ذلك،  فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ  [آل عمران:186] أي: الصبر والتقوى من الأمور  المعزوم بها الحتمية، لا على سبيل الانتداب والاستنان والفضل فقط، بل الصبر  والتقوى مما عزم الله علينا القيام به، وفرضه وألزمنا به، فالصبر والتقوى  من الأمور الواجبة الحتمية، ليست من فضائل الأعمال ومستحباتها ومندوباتها،  الصبر على المكاره، وتقوى الله ملازمة باب الله عز وجل بطاعته وطاعة رسوله  فيما يأمر وفيما ينهى، هذا ليس من المستحبات، بل هو من عزائم الأمور؛   فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ  [آل عمران:186]، أي: من الأمور  المعزوم بفعلها، والمفروض القيام بها.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ شرح الكلمات:قوله تعالى:  ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  [آل  عمران:185] أي: ذائقة موت جسدها، أما هي فإنها لا تموت]. فالروح لا تموت  فهي خالدة. إذاً: نذوق ألم خروج الروح من البدن، فالألم يكون في البدن،  والجرح يؤلم الجسم، فكيف بخروج الروح؟ تذوق المرارة، ولهذا الرسول عانى  منها، وهو في آخر ساعاته يقول: ( لا إله إلا الله، إن للموت لسكرات )؛ لأن  الروح سكنت هذا القصر سواء عامين أو عشرة أو وسبعين أو ومائة سنة، فمن  الصعب خروجها بكل سهولة، فكل نفس ذائقة مرارة الموت وآلامه، وبمفارقة الروح  للجسم يموت وتنقطع عنه الحياة.[ وقوله:  تُوَفَّوْنَ [آل عمران:185] أي:  تعطون جزاء أعمالكم خيراً أو شراً وافية لا نقص فيها أبداً ]. ولا حتى جرام  واحد.[ قوله:  زُحْزِحَ [آل عمران:185]: أي: نحي وأبعد.وقوله:  فَازَ [آل  عمران:185] أي: نجا من مرهوبه ومخوفه وهو النار، وظفر بمرغوبه ومحبوبه وهو  الجنة.وقوله:  مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ [آل عمران:185]: المتاع: كل ما يستمتع  به، والغرور: الخداع، فشبهت الدنيا بمتاع خادع غار صاحبه، لا يلبث أن يضمحل  ويذهب.وقوله:  لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ [آل  عمران:186] أي: لتختبرن في أموالكم بأداء الحقوق الواجبة فيها، أو بذهابها  بسبب من الأسباب، وفي أنفسكم بالتكاليف الشاقة؛ كالجهاد والحج، أو المرض  والموت والفقر.وقوله:  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ [آل عمران:186] أي: اليهود  والنصارى ] ما تتردد أبداً سواء تقرأ أو لا تقرأ.[  الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  [آل عمران:186] أي: العرب ]. والآن الصين واليابان والروس والهنادس والبوذا  كلهم مشركون، كانوا العرب فقط، والآن الشرك عام.قال: [ وقوله:  فَإِنَّ  ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ [آل عمران:186]: يريد أن الصبر والتقوى من  الأمور الواجبة التي هي عزائم وليس فيها رخص ولا ترخيص بحال من الأحوال].                                                                      
** معنى الآيتين                                                                                                   * *
                                [معنى الآيتين الكريمتين:قال: ما زال السياق في تعزية  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه]، أي: لما أصابهم في معركة أحد، فقد  استشهد سبعون رجلاً. قال: [ لقد جاء في الآية السابقة تسلية الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم عما آلمه من تكذيب اليهود والمشركين له]، فمثلاً: لو قلت  كلمة في إخوانك وكذبوك وأنكروا عليك تبيت في كرب، والرسول يحمل رسالة الله  ويضحك اليهود ويقولون: لو كنت نبياً هات الدليل والبرهان على نبوتك، ائتنا  بقربان تأكله النار، ما يكرب لهذا الرسول ويحزن، وهو مكلف بالبلاغ؟قال:  [عما آلمه من تكذيب اليهود والمشركين له، وفي هذه الآية أعظم تسلية وعزاء،  إذ أخبر تعالى فيها بأن كل نفس مهما علت أو سفلت ذائقة الموت لا محالة، وأن  الدنيا ليست دار جزاء، وإنما هي دار كسب وعمل، ولذا قد يجرم فيها المجرمون  ويظلم الظالمون، ولا ينالهم مكروه، وقد يحسن فيها المحسنون ويصلح المصلحون  ولا ينالهم محبوب]. [وفي هذه تسلية عظيمة وأخرى أيضاً: العلم بأن الحياة  الدنيا بكل ما فيها لا تعدو -لا تتجاوز- كونها متاع الغرور، أي: متاع زائل  غارٌ ببهرجه وجمال منظره، ثم لا يلبث أن يذهب ويزول، وهذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى.أما الآية الثانية: ففيها يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين -ونحن  معهم الحمد لله- بأنهم لا محالة مختبرون في أموالهم وفي أنفسهم؛ في أموالهم  بالحوائج، وبالواجبات اللازمة فيها، وفي أنفسهم بالمرض والموت والتكاليف  الشاقة؛ كالجهاد والحج والصيام، وإنهم لابد وأن يسمعوا من أهل الكتاب  والمشركين أذى كبيراً، كما قال فنحاص : الله فقير ونحن أغنياء! أو كما قال  النصارى: المسيح ابن الله ]، المسيح ابن الله؟! كيف يستسيغها مؤمن هذه؟ لو  قال المسيح ابن الله لصفع على خده، كيف يكون المسيح ابن الله؟! الله خالق  السماوات والأرض، خالق الملكوت يحتاج إلى زوجة وولد؟ أين يذهب بعقلك. فهذا  يؤلم المؤمن.[ وكما قال المشركون: اللات والعزى ومناة الآلهة مع الله، ثم  حثهم تعالى على الصبر والتقوى، فقال:  وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  [آل  عمران:186]، فإن صبركم وتقواكم مما أوجب الله تعالى عليكم، وليس هو من باب  الندب والاستحباب، بل هو من باب الفرض والإيجاب].                                                                      
** هداية الآيتين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [هداية الآيتين الكريمتين] لقوله تعالى:  هُدًى  لِلنَّاسِ  [البقرة:185]، فكل آية تهديك إلى سبل السلام، وكل آية ترفرف  وتلوح.. امش فالجنة أمامك.وأوضح هذا المعنى: لماذا سميت الآية آية؟ وآي  القرآن ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، وكل آية تدل دلالة قطعية يقينية أنه  لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، الطريق الموصل إلى قربى يجعل له  علامات تدل عليه، وكل علامة دالة على هذا الطريق، كذلك كل آية تدل دلالة  يقينية أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ومن آمن بهذا دخل في  رحمة الله على علم. نقول: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  ق [ق:1]، فهل يوجد كلام  بدون متكلم؟ مستحيل.إذاً: هذه الآية دالة على وجود الله الذي نطق بها  وأنزلها، والذي نزلت عليه وتلقاها يكون رسولاً، فمستحيل أن يكون غير رسول،  أيرسل إليه كلامه وينزله عليه ولا يكون رسوله؟ إذاً: فسدت العقول البشرية،  ما أصلح شيء في الحقيقة، فكل آية أنزلها الله دالة على وجود الله وعلى علمه  وقدرته وحكمته، والذي أنزل عليه لن يكون إلا رسوله ونبيه، فلهذا كل آية  تقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ من هداية  الآيتين:أولاً: ليست الدار الدنيا بدار جزاء، وإنما هي دار عمل ]. ما آية  ذلك؟ كم من مستقيم عاش فقيراً ومريضاً، فهل جزي بصلاته وصيامه؟ وكم من فاجر  عاش غنياً، هل عوقب بكفره؟ والعكس وإن وجدنا أثراً للعمل الصالح، نقول:  بركة العمل الصالح، وإن وجدنا شقاء أو عذاب مع الكفر والفسق نقول: هذا من  شؤم معاصيه، وليس هو الجزاء، جزاؤه: مجرم يخلقه الخالق ويرزقه ويحييه ويخلق  كل شيء في الأرض والسماء من أجله، ثم يكفر به ويسبه ولا يطيعه كم يجازى  هذا؟فلا يكفي أن يجازى بمرض خمسين عام، ولا يكفي أن يجازى بأن يقتل ويصلب  مرة أو ألف، فلهذا الجزاء في المستقبل في الدار الآخرة، حيث يعيش بليارات  السنين بلا نهاية في العذاب، مقابل الجريمة العظمى وهي الكفر.نسألكم: لِمَ  خلق الله هذه الأكوان؟! أليس من أجلنا؟ يا ابن آدم لقد خلقت كل شيء من  أجلك، أيخلق لك هذه العوالم كلها من أجل أن تذكره وتشكره، فإذا بك تكفره  وتجهله، فتكون كمن نسف السماوات، ودمر الأرضين، وخرب العوالم كلها، كم يكون  جزاءه إذاً؟يعيش في عذاب أبدي. قال: [ أولاً: ليست الدار الدنيا بدار جزاء  أبداً، وإنما هي دار عمل ]، وإن رئي فيها خير أو عذاب هو شؤم أو بركة ويمن  فقط.[ ثانياً: تعريف الفوز الحق، وهو الزحزحة عن النار ودخول  الجنة.ثالثاً: بيان حقيقة هذه الحياة، وأنها كمتاع خادع؛ لا يلبث أن يتلاشى  ويضمحل ]. وهو كذلك مشاهد.[ رابعاً: الابتلاء ضروري، فيجب الصبر والتقوى،  فإنهما من عزائم الأمور لا من رخصها ]. يا من يريد أن يقرع باب الجنة! اصبر  على ما ابتلاك الله به، واتقيه فلا تخرج عن طاعته ونهايتك معلومة وهي  الاستقرار في دار السلام.اللهم حقق لنا ذلك. وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى  آله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (77) 
الحلقة (218)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (8)


هذا الكون الفسيح بمخلوقاته وعوالمه ليس له إله إلا الله، وهذا ما شهد به  الله عز وجل لنفسه، وما شهدت به ملائكته، وما شهد به أولوا العلم قاطبة،  فهي أشرف شهادة على أشرف قضية، والمؤمن الحق لا يسعه إلا أن تواطئ شهادته  شهادة الله وملائكته في هذه القضية، مدخراً لنفسه هذه الشهادة ليوم يلقى  الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائماً بالقسط ....)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالحمد لله الذي أهلنا  لهذا الخير؛ إن ربنا لعلى كل شيء قدير.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات  الثلاث، وهي من سورة آل عمران كما علمتم، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   *  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  الإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   *  فَإِنْ  حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ  أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ  الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:18-20]. ‏                                
** فضل شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نقل  القرطبي رواية عن الكلبي رحمهما الله: أن حبرين من أحبار اليهود جاءا من  الشام لما بلغهم ظهور محمد والإسلام، فلما انتهيا إلى المدينة -طيبة ذات  السبخة والنخيل- قالا: ما أشبه هذه بمدينة النبي الذي يخرج في آخر الزمان  -حسب النعوت في التوراة والإنجيل- ودخلا المدينة ووقفا على رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بين أصحابه، فعرفاه معرفة يقينية ( فقالا: أنت محمد؟ قال:  نعم. أنت أحمد؟ قال: نعم. قالوا: نسألك؟ فقال: سلاني؟ قالوا: نسألك عن أعظم  شهادة في كتاب الله، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الشهادة: (( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ  أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ  قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ))[آل  عمران:18] ) فدل هذا على فضل هذه الشهادة.ثانياً: ما ورد في فضل هذه  الشهادة، ونحن والحمد لله نعمل به، حتى إن التابعي الذي روى هذا الفضل قال  لأحد طلبة العلم: إن تقم عندنا سنة نطلعك على هذه الفضيلة، تبقى سنة كاملة  تطلب العلم عندنا ثم نزودك بها، وأغلب الطلبة الصغار كـعدنان وجماعته لا  يقبلون هذا، ونحن -والحمد لله- كم فرحنا وكم سررنا بها وما تركناها مرة من  يوم أن سمعناها؛ لأننا طماعون، هذه الفضيلة: ( أن من تلا هذه السورة وانتهى  بتلاوته إلى هذه الآية: (( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ))[آل عمران:18] قال: وأنا أشهد بما شهد  الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة، فهي لي عند الله وديعة، يجاء به يوم  القيامة، ويقول الله عز وجل: لقد عهد إلي عبدي وأنا أحق من يوفي بالعهد،  أدخلوا عبدي الجنة ). من قرأ هذه الآية أثناء قراءة السورة وانتهى إليها،  قال: وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة - أي: أتركها  عنده وديعة- فهي لي عند الله وديعة، يردها إلي يوم القيامة. قال: يجاء بهذا  الشاهد يوم القيامة، ويقول الله عز وجل: لقد عهد إلي عبدي وأنا أحق بمن  يوفي بالعهد، أدخلوا عبدي الجنة. فإن شاء الله تقولونها، ومن قال لكم:  الحديث ضعيف؛ ليثبطكم فقولوا له: نحن طماعون. ما الذي يضرني أن أقول هذا؟  هل هذا ينتقص من ديني وإيماني؟ لا. بل يزيد في إيماني وديني. إذاً: نقول:  وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله، وأستودعك اللهم هذه الشهادة، فهي لي عندك وديعة  ردها إلي عند الحاجة إليها. أي مانع يمنع من قول من هذا؟!                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (شهد الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: هيا نتدارس هذه الآية، يقول الله:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ   [آل عمران:18] بمعنى: علم، إذ الشهادة لا تكون إلا على علم، فلا تشهد على  كذا أو كذا حتى تكون قد رأيت أو سمعت أو علمت بوسائط العلم، فحينئذ تشهد.  وهنا كثيرون من أهل العلم يقولون: الإيمان المقلد صاحبه لا ينفعه، يقول:  سمعت الناس يقولون فقلت. هذا ما يجدي ولا ينفع! كيف تشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله؟ كيف عرفت أنه لا إله إلا الله؟ ما هي وسائل معرفتك؟ تقول: نظرت إلى  الكون كله فوجدته مخلوقاً مربوباً مدبراً، وعلمت أن خالقه ومدبره اسمه  الله، فعلمت أنه لا إله إلا الله! ما عثرنا على خالق ولا مدبر في هذا الكون  يحيي ويميت.. يعطي ويمنع.. يضر وينفع.. يضع ويرفع.. يبسط ويقبض، بحثنا فما  وجدنا فعلمنا أن الذي يدير هذا الكون هو الرب الحق، هو الإله الذي لا إله  غيره، فأنا أشهد أنه لا إله إلا هو.إذاً: لا تقل: سمعت الناس يقولون لا إله  إلا الله فقلت لا إله إلا الله. حقاً هذه لا تجدي ولا تنفع؛ لأنه بالإمكان  أن تشكك وترجع عما تقول، لكن إذا شهدت شهادة علم ومعرفة وأيقنت أن الإله  هو المعبود -من أله بمعنى عبد، والمألوه هو المعبود- وهو من يستحق العبادة  فيعبد لا تتزحزح، فتشهد بأنه الذي وهبني حياتي، وأعطاني رزقي وكلأني وحفظني  من العوائق ومن العاهات والآفات، ذاك إلهي ومعبودي، بحثتُ عن غير الله فما  وجدت، كل الكائنات مربوبة مخلوقة تمضي وتموت، وتتعرض للمحن والفتن، فليس  فيها من هو الله يعبد أبداً، فقلت: إذاً: أشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله، فهذه  شهادة علم.                                                                      
** من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله فقد وافقت شهادته شهادة الله وملائكته وأولي العلم                                                                                                   * *
                               وهناك لطيفة في الإمكان أن تعوها، وهي: أولاً: أنك عندما  تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فأنت تشهد بشهادة الله، فمادام الله عز وجل العليم  الخبير الحكيم خالق كل شيء قد شهد بناء على علمه أنه لا يوجد إله إلا هو  فقال:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   فأنت تشهد بشهادة  الله.ثانياً: الملائكة الذين يحفون بنا، ويحوطون بالكون وهم يسكنون السموات  والأرضين؛ هذه الملائكة كلها مجمعة على أنه (لا إله إلا الله)، فهل بعد  شهادة هذا العالم النوراني الذي لا يعرف الكذب ولا يعرف المعصية أبداً  شهادة؟ شهادتهم لا تثق فيها أنت ولا تشهد بها؟! نحن نشهد بشهادة الملائكة؛  لأنهم عرفوا الكون ظاهره وباطنه، وما وجدوا من يستحق أن يؤله ويعبد فآمنوا  بأنه لا إله إلا الله، فنحن أيضاً نتابع الملائكة.ثالثاً: أولوا العلم..  أصحاب العلم، الرسل، الملائكة، العلماء -أي: العارفون بالله عز وجل- وهؤلاء  -وهم بالبلايين- كلهم شهدوا أمام العالم أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأنت تشك مع  هذا؟ عهدنا بك إذا شهد أخوك على شيء تقلده، وهذا التقليد حسن؛ لأنه تقليد  للعليم الحكيم، والله شهد فأنا أشهد، فأنا لست بأعلم من الله بالكون. إذاً:  أنا أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودعك اللهم هذه الشهادة، وأشهد بما شهدت به  الملائكة ومنهم حملة العرش والكروبيون والموكلون بالأرحام.. بالجنة..  بالنار.. بالسماء.. بالأمطار.. بالكون كله، لو كان إله غير الله مع الله  فيعرفونه ويعثرون عليه، ولكنه لا إله إلا الله.رابعاً: الأنبياء مائة  وأربعة وعشرين ألف نبي، والرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، والعلماء من  آدم والعارفون بربهم.. الكل يشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله وأنت تقول: أنا لا  دري؟ أنا أشك؟ أهذا عقل؟! إن الذين ما استطاعوا أن يدركوا هذه الشهادة من  النظر إلى الكون يقولون: مادام ربنا قد شهد أنه لا إله إلا هو فنحن بشهادة  الله نشهد، وإنهم لفائزون! شهد الملائكة -وشهادة الملائكة فوق كل شهادة من  الناس- وشهد الأنبياء والرسل، وشهد العلماء ولا نشهد بشهادتهم؟! إذاً: ما  بقيت شهادة في الدنيا، القاضي لا يقضي بشيء أبداً، مع أن القاضي يقبل شهادة  اثنين على أن فلان مات وقتلوه ويقتلهم! ويشهد اثنان على أن العمارة  الفلانية لفلان فيقضي القاضي بشهادتهما وينقل العمارة للآخر، فكيف إذاً  يشهد الله وملائكته والعلماء ولا تقبل شهادتهم وتبقى مرتاباً شاكاً؟!الحمد  لله، إذا تلونا هذه الآية نقرر هذه الحقيقة، ونحن نشهد بما شهد الله به،  ونستودع الله هذه الشهادة، فهي لنا عند الله وديعة يردها إلينا إن شاء عند  الحاجة إليها!                                                                      
** استحالة وجود إله حق مع الله                                                                                                   * *
                                يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! علمتم أنه يستحيل أن يوجد  إله حق في العوالم العلوية والسفلية مع الله أبداً، مستحيل! وكل من عبد  معبوداً وألهه فعبادته باطلة وهو كافر وكذاب ودجال، فلا يوجد إله أبداً إلا  الله، ونحن نوقن بهذا ونقوله عن علم وبصيرة، فلا يخالجنا شك ولا يقع في  نفوسنا ريب، ونقسم بالله ملايين الإقسامات أنه لا إله إلا الله.هنا تأملوا!  هل الذي شهد أنه لا إله إلا الله يجب عليه أن يعبده أم لا؟ الذي اعترف أن  هذه السيارة لإبراهيم بن سلمان نقول له: أعطه سيارته إذاً. فإذا قال: لا  أعطيه! وقد اعترف أمام القاضي أن هذه السيارة سيارة فلان فإنه يحتاج إلى  الصفع والتأديب. والذي يعلن في وضوح وصراحة ويشهد أنه لا معبود بحق إلا  الله ولا يعبده موقفه هذا أسوأ من الذي قال: ما أعترف به أنه الله! فإذا  قلت له: لا تجاهر. قال: أنا ما عرفت أنه لا إله إلا هو، فأنا أعبد معه عيسى  أو عبد القادر ، والذي يقول: أنا أعرف أنه لا إله إلا هو ولكن لا أعبده  هذا أسوأ وأقبح. فلهذا بمجرد ما يقول المرء: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن  محمداً رسول الله نقول له: اغتسل فوراً، اغتسل بالماء الطاهر أو الطهور،  وصل إذا حضرت الصلاة، وبعد شهرين أو ثلاثة يأتي رمضان فتصوم رمضان، وبعد  أربعة أشهر سوف تحج حجة إن استطعت، وإن كان لديك مال وحال عليه فأخرج  زكاته، فإن قال: لا. لا أزكي، أو لا أصوم أو لا أحج فكلامه باطل وشهادته  مردودة عليه.إذاً: من قال: (أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله) وجب عليه -أولاً- أن  يعبد الله، إذ شهد أنه لا معبود إلا هو، فيقول بلسانه ما اعتقد بقلبه.إذاً:  لا بد وأن يركع بين يديه سبحانه ويسجد.                                                                     
** صرف نوع من العبادة لغير الله ناقض لشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: من شهد أن لا معبود إلا الله وعبده ثم عبد معه  غيره بنوع من أنواع العبادة قل أو كثر فقد تناقض، فهو قال: أنا أشهد على  علم أن لا معبود إلا الله، وها أنا أعبده، وهو في الوقت ذاته يعبد معه غيره  بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة، فهذا تناقض، فكيف تقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وتعبد سيدك فلان معه، فقد تناقضت.كان المفروض أن تقول: لا إله إلا  الله وسيدي فلان! فنفهم عنك أنك تعتقد أن إبراهيم أو فلان يعبد، وأنت  تعبده، وهذه العبادة باطلة وهو كفر، لكن فقط من حيث القضاء الشرعي إذا  اعترف بأن لا معبود إلا الله، ثم عبد معه غيره فقد تناقض، نقض قوله الأول  وأبطل كونه لا إله إلا الله، كان يقول: لا إله إلا الله وفلان معه! فإذا  كان صادقاً في القول فلا يقول: لا معبود إلا الله ويعبده ويعبد معه غيره.  والغالب أن من عرف أن لا إله إلا الله لا يعبد إلا الله، وإن وقع غير ذلك  من بعض الناس فبسبب جهلهم بالعبادة التي فعلوها، والجهل بأنواع العبادات هو  الذي يوقع الجاهلين في صرفها وعبادة غير الله بها.                                                                      
** ضابط العذر بالجهل في صرف نوع من العبادة لغير الله                                                                                                   * *
                                هل يعذرون بجهلهم؟ يعذرون إذا وجدوا في بلد لا يوجد فيه من  يعرف الله، وحيل بينهم وبين طلب العلم، أما أن يعيش الرجل سنوات عديدة ولا  يعرف لم يعبد الله، ولا ما هي عبادة الله فلن ينجو من غضب الله  وعذابه.ونمثل بالعبادة التي هي مخ العبادة وروح العبادة وهو الدعاء، السؤال  والطلب، الدعاء هو السؤال والطلب: أعطني واكشف ضري، افعل كذا، هذا هو  الدعاء، يقول فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) حصر  العبادة كلها فيه، فما خرج منها شيء، كقوله: ( الحج عرفة )، فكل أعمال  الحج اندرجت ودخلت في عرفة فإذا لم يقف الحاج بعرفة ما حج ولو طاف سبعين  مرة، وكذلك الدعاء هو العبادة، وورد: (الدعاء مخ العبادة) وإن لم يقلها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالها صحابي أو تابعي فمرحباً بها!الدعاء مخ  العبادة، فهل يعيش الإنسان بدون مخ؟ لا، إذاً: العبادة لا تنفع بدون دعاء،  فالعبادة مخها الدعاء: أعطني، اكشف ضري، فرج عني، سبب كذا، هذا هو الدعاء،  والذين يدعون مع الله غيره قد تناقضوا في شهادتهم.ولعل الأحداث ما شاهدوا  هذا، لكن كبار السن يعرفون هذا، فقد عاشت أمتنا من آخر الشرق إلى آخر الغرب  قبل ظهور هذه الدعوة الوهابية -كما يسمونها- والناس يعبدون الأولياء  بعبادة فيها الرغبة والصدق أكثر من عبادة الله، إلا من نجى الله وسلم، فتجد  واحداً في القرية، أو خمسة في المدينة، والباقون كلهم: يا رسول الله! يا  فاطمة ! يا حسين ! يا عبد القادر ! يا عيدروس ! يا مولاي إدريس ! يا سيدي  فلان! وأما الله فنسوه أبداً.تجد الرجل في يده المسبحة يسبح: لا إله إلا  الله، لا إله إلا الله! لا إله إلا الله، فيأخذه النعاس وتسقط المسبحة من  يده فيقول: يا رسول الله! فهذا ما يعرف الله! قد يقول قائل: يا سيدي فلان!  لعل الشيخ واهم؟ فهنا أقول لكم: إياكم أن يخطر ببالكم أن من يجلس هذا  المجلس في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكذب على الناس، أو يقول بدون  علم، انزعوا هذا من أذهانكم. وقد قلت لكم: ركبنا مرة إلى جنب أخينا وهو  يقود السيارة فما إن خرجت عن الطريق قال: يا رسول الله! يا رسول الله! فقلت  له: أين الله يا فلان؟! تعود على هذا، شب وشاب عليه. وأكثر من هذا نحلف  بغير الله! والمؤمنة يهزها الطلق والوجع وهي تلد وقد وضعوا لها حبلاً في  خشبة أيام لم يكن هناك طبيبات ولا أطباء، ويا أسعد تلك الأيام! يهزها  الطلق: يا رب! يا رسول الله! يا ألله! يا سيدي فلان! يا سيدي فلان! فتذكر  مرة الله ومرة الأولياء، ولو ماتت على تلك الحال ما شمت رائحة الجنة. هذه  هي عبادة غير الله، دعاء وسؤال غير الله شرك وكفر وإبطال لشهادة لا إله إلا  الله، فكيف تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ثم تؤله معه فلاناً؟ سيقول: يا شيخ!  أنا ما ألهته. فأقول له: دعاؤك، طلبك، سؤالك منه والله لهو التأليه إذا ما  تعرف! لولا رغبتك وطمعك واعتقادك أنه يعطيك والله ما سألته! فليبلغ  السامعون والسامعات الغافلين والغافلات أن من قال: يا فلان! يدعوه ويسأله  فقد أشرك في عبادة الله، ونقض شهادة لا إله إلا الله! نعم. يجوز أن تقول:  يا إبراهيم! يا عثمان! يا أخي يا أبتاه! يا خادم! إذا كان يراك وتراه ويسمع  كلامك وتسمع كلامه، ويقدر على أن يعطيك ما تطلب، لو تقول: يا أعمى قدني!  يضحك عليك الناس أم لا؟ تسأل أعمى أن يقودك في الشارع وهو أعمى! تقول لفقير  مسلوخ: أعطنا ألف ريال. يضحك عليك الناس أم لا يضحكون؟ يضحكون إذ كيف تسأل  من لا يملك؟!فلهذا إن دعوت حياً يراك ويسمع ويقدر على أن يعطيك ما تطلب  جاز ذلك بإجماع المسلمين، وأذن الله فيه، يا فلان! من فضلك كأس ماء، هذا لا  بأس، ولا نقول: هذا دعاء غير الله، فهذا أذن الله فيه، وهذا من التعاون:   وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى  [المائدة:2] لكن شخص لا تراه  ولا يراك وبينك وبين بلاده عشرة آلاف كيلو متر ومات منذ ألف سنة وتناديه  فلا، فهذا شرك. أسألكم بالله! كم ألف كيلو متر بين المغرب والعراق؟ عشرة  آلاف كيلو، وبينك وبين عبد القادر ألف سنة، وتقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر ! يا  راعي الحمراء، يا مولى بغداد ! المدد، تضحك على نفسك أم ماذا؟! أهو يسمع؟!  والله يخبرك أن الميت لا يسمع وإن سمع فلا يستطيع أن يعطيك سؤلك، وقد بين  تعالى هذا بياناً شافياً فقال:  إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُوا  دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ  [فاطر:14] والله ما يقف عبد القادر  ولا سيدي إبراهيم ولا فاطمة ويقول: يا رب! سامحه، هذا كان يدعوني! والله  ما من أحد إلا يتبرأ ممن كانوا يدعونه ويعبدونه. وضحت قضية السؤال والدعاء  أم لا؟ الدعاء هو العبادة، فارفع يديك إلى الله في السوق بين الناس أو في  أي مكان ولا يلومك إلا أحمق أو مجنون! رفعت كفيك إلى ذي العرش الذي يملك كل  شيء، ويقدر على إعطاء كل شيء، فاسأله ولا تخف، أما أن تسأل من لا يراك ولا  يسمعك وإن سمعك لا يقدر على أن يعطيك شيئاً فأنت بهلول تلعب وتعبث! وقد  قلت لكم: شخص ليس عنده شيء فكيف تقول له: أعطني؟ أنت تضحك على نفسك! كالذي  يقف على خربة دار مهدمة سقوفها طائحة، أبوابها منزوعة، فيقف أمام البيت  فينادي: يا أهل الدار! إني فقير! يا أهل البيت إني محتاج. ليس في البيت  أحد، فامش إلى بيت فيه أهله والطعام بين أيديهم واسألهم!                                                                      
** من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وجب عليه أن يعبده                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: الذي يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله بشهادة الله  والملائكة وأولي العلم يجب أن يعبد الله، وإلا لا تغني عنه شهادته، بل  يعتبر منافقاً.                                                                      
** من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله لا يسمح لنفسه أن يعبد مع الله غيره                                                                                                   * *
                                رابعاً: أن لا يسمح لنفسه أن يعبد مع الله غيره أبداًً، لا  من الملائكة ولا من الإنس ولا من الجن، لا من الأفاضل ولا من الأسافل، فلا  يعترف بالعبادة إلا الله، والدعاء من أبرزها وأظهرها.                                                                      
** من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله لا يقر عبادة غير الله                                                                                                   * *
                                خامساً: أن لا يقر عبادة غير الله، فإن كان يشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وعبد الله بتلك الشهادة وتبرأ من الشرك ولم يعبد غير الله ثم  يسمح للآخرين أن يعبدوا غير الله فقد تناقض.لم إذاً تقول: لا إله إلا الله  وأنت تراهم يعبدون غير الله وتبارك وتسكت؟! علمهم بأن هذا باطل، وأن هذا  شرك، ولا يصح أبداً، فإن سكت وضحكت وقلت: لا بأس؛ فمعناه: أنك اعترفت  بعبادة غير الله، وحينئذ تناقضت، وكان المفروض أن تقول: اللهم إلا فلاناً  الذي يعبده الفلانيون. فنحن لا نقر النصارى على عبادتهم أبداً، ما أمرنا  بقتلهم ولا قتالهم، ولكننا لا نعترف بأنهم على حق، وأنهم يعبدون غير الله،  بل هم كفار من أهل النار.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (قائماً بالقسط)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ  [آل عمران:18]  القسط: العدل. إي والله! فعلى العدل قام أمر السماء والأرض، وإذا حل الجور  أو الانحراف أو الميل فسدت الحياة. من القائم بالقسط؟ إنه الله، ولو تلاحظ  -فقط- عدل الله في الكواكب كيف تستمر آلاف السنين فلا تسقط! عدله في  عباده.. في رزقهم.. في تصحيحهم.. في تمريضهم.. في إعطائهم.. في منعهم.. في  كل مظاهر الحياة، فهي تدل على عدالة الله عز وجل.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (لا إله إلا هو)                                                                                                   * *
                                 شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل عمران:18]، فلا نثبت إلهاً آخر غير الله.كثيراً ما نقول:  هيا نحقق هذا القضية، فندخل مجمع روسيا العلمي أو جامعتهم أو وزارتهم وهم  فلاسفة لا يؤمنون بالله، وهم جالسون بأقلامهم وآلاتهم،علماء، وكما كانوا  يتباهون ويتفاخرون الآن ذلت أنوفهم وانكسرت وانتهت الشيوعية، ونقول:  اسمعوا، لا إله إلا الله، انقضوها يا علماء! هذه جملة خبرية كأن تقول: فلان  غائب، أو فلان موجود، فتثبت وجوده أو غيابه، فلما نقول: لا إله إلا الله  انقضوها، فإنها تنقض بشيئين إن توفر أحدهما انتقضت وبطلت لا إله إلا  الله.الشيء الأول: تنقض بوجود إله مع الله. ابحثوا عن إله مع الله! قالوا:  عيسى. فقلنا: هذا عيسى بن مريم ولدته امرأة، ومضت آلاف السنين وهو غير  موجود فكيف يوجد غيره؟الشيء الثاني: انقضوها بأن تثبتوا أنه لا إله بالمرة.  وهذه أضحوكة وسخرية ولا يقولها إلا معتوه مسحور مجنون. قف في المجتمع،  واسأل من يعاند وينكر وجود الله: أنت موجود أو غير موجود؟ فإن قال: أنا غير  موجود. فهذا مجنون هذا! هذا الذي يقول: أنا غير موجود مجنون لا عقل له،  فأبعدوه. ثم اسأل الآخر: أنت موجود أو غير موجود؟ فإن قال: كيف غير موجود؟  أنا موجود، أسمع وأبصر وأعي. تقول له: من أوجدك؟! فيقول: ها! فقل له: إذاً:  الله هو الذي أوجدك! تحطمت الشيوعية وانتهت نهائياً، فمن ذا الذي يكون من  العقلاء ويقول: أنا غير مخلوق؟! من يقول: أنا غير موجود؟ إن قال: مخلوق،  فنقول له: ابحث عن خالقك من هو! وإن قال: موجود. نقول له: من أوجدك؟ اسأل،  فيقول: اذهب إلى اليابان وأسأل العلماء: من أوجدني؟فنقول: تعال عندنا نعلمك  من أوجدك إن كنت لا تعلم، ولكنهم بالفطر والغرائز الإلهية المغروزة سوف  يقولون: الله حسب بلغته أحب أم كره.وحدثني أحد الإخوان وقد مات رحمة الله  عليه، قال: كان يعيش في فرنسا وبدأت البلشفية الحمراء، وبدءوا يتمزقون  ويدينون بـ(لا إله والحياة مادة)، دعونا من الكنيسة، وقد كانت له صديقة أو  صاحبة مسيحية تدرس في الجامعة، وتقرر في نفسها أنه لا إله، لا عيسى ولا  الروح، وتبلشفت، وهي تجادل على ذلك. قال: لما حملت وجاء الطلق وأرادت أن  تلد ذهبت إليها في المستشفى -مستشفى الولادة- فوجدتها تصرخ: يا ألله، يا  رب! فأخرج لها ألف فرانك وقال لها: هذا إلهك الأول، فلم لا تقولي: يا  فرانك! يا فرانك! بل تقولي: يا ألله؟! قالت: اذهب عني. وهي كانت إذا جادلت  تقول: الإله هو في جيبي.. الفرانك، دعونا من كلمة الله والدين هذه، فلما  وقعت في محنة الولادة وهي إلى الموت أقرب من الحياة خرج لها هذا، فقالت:  اذهب عني، الله هو الذي ينجيني ويخلصني.إذاً: الآن أقمنا شهادتنا على  العلم، فنشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله.إذاً: شهدنا الله  بالوحدانية، فمحمد كيف عرفنا أنه الرسول؟! خصومه قالوا: ساحر. قالوا: كاهن.  قالوا: مجنون. قالوا: عميل. قالوا: كذا. فكيف تقيم البرهنة على شهادتك أنه  رسول الله؟ ماذا تصنع يا عبد الله؟! أقرب طريق وأيسره وأسهله أن تقول: هذا  القرآن نزل عليه، فكيف ينزل عليه كتابه ويوحيه إليه بطريق الوحي ولا يكون  رسولاً؟ مستحيل هذا! فحسبنا في شهادتنا أن محمداً رسول الله: أن الله عز  وجل اصطفاه وانتخبه واختاره من بين بلايين البشر وأنزل عليه كتابه.هل هناك  دليل أعظم من هذا؟ كيف يكون غير رسول الله والله أنزل عليه كتابه وأرسله  وناداه:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ [المائدة:67]، وطالب البشرية بالإيمان به؟! إن الذي ينكر رسالة  محمد مجنون أحمق معتوه، أو نصاب محتال يريد أن يعيش على حساب جهل الناس  وتضليلهم، فنبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتة أوضح من ثبوت الشمس! فهو صلى  الله عليه وسلم أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، عاش أربعين سنة ما عرف كلمة وقال:   فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  [يونس:16]، بعد ما عاش أربعين سنة ما قال كلمة ولا ادعى كلمة، وبعد ذلك  ينزل عليه الوحي الذي يحمل الهداية الإلهية للخلق أجمعين أبيضهم وأسودهم،  وتقولون: ما هو رسول! كيف ما هو برسول؟ والله ما أنكر رسالته إلا الطماعون  والماديون أحباء البغي والعدوان والتسلط من اليهود والنصارى.إذاً: شهد الله  أنه لا إله إلا هو، ونحن نشهد بما شهد الله به، ونعلنها على المآذن: أشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، لا إله إلا هو. أي: لا معبود في  السماء ولا في الأرض بحق إلا هو فقط. ولو قيل لك: ما الدليل؟ فتقول:  الدليل: أنه لا يوجد من خالق لذرة أبداً سوى الله، كم من مرة نقول: لو  اجتمعت البشرية على أن تخلق ريشة فقط ما استطاعوا! لو اجتمعت البشرية على  أن تخلق خفاشاً أو بقرة أو إنساناً والله ما فعلت!  هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ  غَيْرُ اللَّهِ [فاطر:3] لا أبداً، إذاً: لا إله إلا الله.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وهو العزيز الحكيم)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله:  الْعَزِيزُ  [آل عمران:18] معناه: الغالب القاهر  الذي لا يمانع في شيء أراده، فإذا أراد شيئاً لو تجتمع الخليقة كلها على أن  تحول الله عن مراده والله ما استطاعت ولا تقدر  إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا  أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [يس:82] فهو على الفور  يكون!إذاً: العزيز معناه: الغالب القاهر الذي لا يمانع فيما يريد، والذليل  من أمثالنا يريد الشيء ولا يقدر عليه، يأخذ الشيء ويؤخذ منه بالقوة؛ لعدم  عزته، أما الله العزيز الكامل العزة الحكيم فلا غالب له، ولا يمانع فيما  أراد. الله حكيم أم لا؟ هو الحكيم سبحانه، وعندكم تسمون الطبيب بالحكيم،  زمان كان الطبيب لا يعرف إلا بالحكيم؛ لأنه يعرف أين يضع الدواء في الداء!  لو يعطيك الطبيب كأساً من الليمون ويقول: ضعه عند قدمك، فكيف يكون حكيماً؟  ليس بحكيم! لو أعطاك عسلاً وقال: العسل هذا غسل به وجهك، فهذا ينفع من داء  البطن فهل يكون حكيماً؟ الحكيم هو الذي يضع الشيء في موضعه، ولا يخالفه  أبداً، فالطبيب سمي حكيماً في لسان البشرية كلها لأنه يعرف الداء، ويضع  الدواء على الداء؛ فيبرأ العبد بإذن الله. والله عز وجل هو الحكيم العليم،  فكر في كل شيء تجد حكمة الله ظاهرة! من خالقنا؟ إنه الله! نحن أهل الحلقة  ألف نسمة، هل يوجد أحدنا لا يميز عن أخيه إلى جنبه مع أن العينين والأنف  والشفتين والفم والعنق والرأس والصدر والجسم هو هو لا نختلف عن بعضنا؟  أبداً!لكن انظر إلى أي واحد لا تستطيع أن توجد واحداً مثله لا يفرق بينهما.  لا قدر الله! لو شاء الله لقال: كونوا كـعدنان، ونخرج كل واحد يذهب إلى  بيت فلان أنا هو، كيف يعرفونه؟ البشرية كلها على صعيد واحد الآن لو تجتمع  لا يلتبس اثنان ويختلطان أبداً! قولوا: آمنا بالله، فهذه نظائر الحكمة  العجب، إذ لو اختلطنا وأصبحنا كالسيارات من تكون له مرأة خاصة به؟ من يكون  له ولد؟ من يكون له بلد؟ من يكون له.. كل الناس سواء! لكن العليم الحكيم  خلقنا على كثرة ما خلق فينا وكل له ميزاته وخواصه يتميز بها! من يقدر على  هذا غير الله؟! حكيم أم لا؟ وانتقل من هذا إلى غيره والله ما وجدت فقيراً  إلا لحكمة الله، ولا غنياً إلا لذاك، ولا صحيحاً ولا مريضاً ولا عالماً ولا  جاهلاً إلا لحكمة ربانية اقتضت ذلك. إذاً: يسلم الأمر للحكيم ولا ينازع؟                                                                      
** بعض مظاهر منازعة الخلق لله في أمره                                                                                                   * *
                                ولكنكم أنتم نازعتموه عز وجل وذلك بأمور: أولاً: الحكام  المسلمون أبعدوا شرع الله وقدموا شرع غيره. ما هو موقفهم؟ أبعدوا الله أم  لا؟ اتهموه بالنقص، ما عنده علم.  يقولون: هذه الشرائع التي جاءت من أوروبا  هي التي تحقق العدل والمساواة وتحقق كذا وكذا، أما شريعة الله هذه فقد أكل  عليها الدهر وشرب. والله لهذا هو موقف من يحكم شرع غير الله، وهو يقول  بلسان حاله: الله لا حكم عنده، وليس هو لها بأهل، ولذا شرعه ما يسعد ولا  يكرم ولا يحقق هناء ولا سعادة. واضحة هذه أم لا؟ فيا ويلهم! ويا ويحهم يوم  يسألون، لو عرف حاكم ما عرفتم هذه الليلة فسيدعي أنه جن وسيقول: انقلوني  إلى المستشفى، أنا مجنون! هرباً بنفسه، لكن ما علموا، ما بلغهم، وما اتضح  الأمر لهم، فقلد بعضهم بعضاً.ثانياً: المبتدعة الذين يبتدعون البدع  ويقدمونها على أنها عبادات يعبد بها الله عز وجل، هؤلاء اتهموا الله بعدم  الحكمة وبعدم العلم.                                                                      
** التعريف بالطريقة التيجانية وتحذير المسلمين منها                                                                                                   * *
                                هذا يوحي إلي ويقول: هناك شخص بيننا متعصب للطريقة  التجانية فبين لنا بعض الشيء عنها يا شيخ؟اسمعوا! إخواننا من الجن كانوا  مورطين مثلنا اليوم، وقالوا:  كُنَّا طَرَائِقَ قِدَدًا  [الجن:11] وها نحن  ما زلنا طرائق قدداً، هذا تجاني، هذا عثماني، هذا قرظي، هذا رحماني، هذا  علوي، فلا إله إلا الله! كيف هذا؟ والله القرية الواحدة تجد فيها هؤلاء من  إخوان عبد الرحمن، وهؤلاء من إخوان عبد القادر ، هؤلاء من إخوان سيدي عبد  الحفيظ وهكذا! أي ظلم أعظم من هذا الظلم؟ الله يقنن ويشرع ما فيه السعادة  والكمال والشياطين تنفخ في الصدور وعلى ألسنة أوليائها ويقننون ويشرعون  للأمة ويمزقونها ويشتتونها! يا أخانا! يا تجاني! قل: أنا مسلم، وانزع كلمة  تجاني أو تهلك وتحترق، فأنت تناهض محمداً في أمته، وإياك أن تقول: أنا  تجاني. بل قل: أنا مسلم.أيام الهبوط كانوا يقولون: هذا سيدي فلان المالكي،  المذهب التجاني، الطريقة، الـ: كذا، الـ كذا، نعم. الجهل وظلمته. من عرف  التجانية؟ قد بينا للصالحين وأنقذهم الله بالآلاف وعشراتها ومئاتها، أولاً:  سيدي أحمد التجاني هذا جزائري، عاش في القرن الثاني عشر أو الثالث عشر،  فهو ليس من الصحابة، جاء بالطريقة التجانية، ورد يذكرون الله به في الصباح  والمساء. لو أتى بهذا الورد من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من قال  حين يصبح: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على  كل شيء قدير مائة مرة كتب الله له مائة حسنة، وحط عنه مائة سيئة، وكأنما  أعتق عشر رقاب ) عدل عشر رقاب، فلا بأس، أما أن يقول: هذا ورد الشيخ، ولا  ينسب هذا إلى الله. وما يعطي هذا الورد؟ أكثر الطرق يعطون ورداً لا ينفع،  ومن ذلك الذكر بلفظ: الله الله الله الله الله ساعتين أو ثلاث ساعات! أحدهم  كان في باريس وكان له جيران نصارى جاء إخوانه من الشرق والغرب وأحيوا تلك  الليلة على طرقتهم: الله، الله، الله، يضربون الخشب تحت أرجلهم، فتاهت  الفرنسيات: ما هذا الذي حصل؟ اتصلت الشرطة: ما الذي حصل؟ قالوا: نحن نتعبد.  تتعبدون هكذا؟! أبهذا جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وينتقلون من:  (الله) إلى (هو هو هو هو)! ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. ما هذه المحنة؟ إنه  الجهل يا شيخ! من عيوب هذه الطريقة -وهي طريقة أحياناً تكون خيراً من كثير  من الطرق، وفيها بعض الفضائل- من عيوبها: الصلاة الفاتحية، صلاة الفتح،  وصيغتها: اللهم صل على محمد الفاتح لما أغلق، الخاتم لما سبق، ناصر الحق  بحق، والهادي إلى صراطك المستقيم، وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم. هذه  الصلاة من حيث الصيغة هي معقولة مع ما فيها من المبالغة، لكن.. ما مصدرها؟  مصدرها عندهم: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج يقظة لا مناماً، وأعطاها  الشيخ!وقال: إنها تعدل سبعين ختمة من القرآن! تقولها مرة كأنك ختمت القرآن  سبعين مرة. هذه من وضع اليهود والنصارى؛ لصرفنا عن القرآن، فما دامت صلاة  الفاتح مرة تعدل سبعين مرة من القرآن والله ما نقرأ القرآن! لم أقرأ عشرة  أيام وأنا أقرأ حتى أختم ختمة؟ ومرة واحدة أصلي صلاة الفاتح بسبعين ختمة؟  ويعتقدون أنه الحق. هؤلاء كذبوا على الله، وكذبوا على رسول الله، وكذبوا  على أمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما مصير من يكذب على الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين؟ هل الرسول يخرج يقظة ويعطي للشيخ الصلاة؟ هل يقول هذا ذو عقل  ودين؟ لو كان الرسول يخرج لخرج لـفاطمة لما غضبت وحزنت! لو كان يخرج لم ما  خرج يوم السقيفة -سقيفة بني ساعدة- لما اختلف الأصحاب فيمن يولون؟! لماذا  ما جاء الرسول لما طوقت المدينة بالاشتراكيين والماديين، جاءوا من مصر  والعراق ومن كل بلد، الطماعون الماديون، والصحابة ما استطاعوا أن يفعلوا  شيئاً، يريدون أن ينقذوا دماء المؤمنين ولا كلمة واحدة، وفوضوا أمرهم إلى  الله، انطبقت عليهم الجماهير المتكالبة على الدنيا؟ لم ما خرج رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ومزق ذلك الجمع؟! لم تقحموا بيت عثمان وذبحوه والمصحف  بين يديه ولم يخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ لو كان الرسول يخرج لم ما  يخرج في وقعة صفين؟ هذا من الكذب الفظيع، يكذبون على رسول الله، وتقبل  الأمة وتمد أعناقها وتصدق، نعم كلام سيدي الشيخ، صلاة الفاتح.أنصح لأخي هذا  أن يتبرأ من الآن من هذه الطريقة، فما عندنا إلا طريقة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا  تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ  [الأنعام:153] أي: الطرق  فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ  سَبِيلِهِ  [الأنعام:153] لا تجانية، لا قادرية، لا رحمانية، لا عيساوية،  لا أباضية ولا زيدية، لا كذا أبداً، لا إسماعيلية، لا رافضية، ولا شيعية،  ليس هناك إلا: (لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول اللهـ، نعبد الله وحده من طريق  رسوله بما بين وقنن من كلمة الله أكبر إلى أن نخرج الأموال من جيوبنا. ركض  العدو ركضاً كبيراً وتمكن منا فمزقنا فكم من مذهب، وكم من طريقة، وكم من  دولة ودويلات، وكم من حزب، حتى أهل الدين عندنا متحزبون! هذا كذا، وهذا  كذا، وهذا كذا، أمراض ما شعرنا بعدها بالصحة أبداً!                                                                      
** الاجتماع على الكتاب والسنة هو طريق الفوز والنجاح                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هو العلاج؟ تريدون العلاج والدواء الشافي؟ اسمعوا! ها  هو إبراهيم وإسماعيل يبنيان الكعبة يناول إسماعيل إبراهيم الصخر والحجر  وإبراهيم يضعها، وهما يتقاولان:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا  مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]. تعرفون التقاول؟ لما يشتغل  العمال المؤمنين يأتون بقصائد وكلام للتخفيف عن أنفسهم، فإسماعيل وإبراهيم  عليهما السلام كانا يقولان:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129] وهما يبنيان، واستجاب الله هذه الدعوة، وبعث  في أولاد إسماعيل محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم  الناس الكتاب والحكمة، ويزكيهم، يهذب أرواحهم وآدابهم وأخلاقهم.إذاً: أيما  أهل بلد أو قرية أو إقليم أو بيت يجتمعون على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، فهذا  هو التبيين، وهذا هو الطريق، فلا حزبية، ولا تجمعات، ولا تكتلات، ولا  انتماءات، فإنها مظاهر المرض وأعراضه قطعاً، فأهل القرية كلهم مسلمون، إن  كان فيهم نصراني أو يهودي فهو منزو في بيته لا علاقة له بهم، فإذا مالت  الشمس إلى الغروب ودقت الساعة السادسة يتوضئون ويحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى  بيت ربهم، فإن كان المسجد ضيقاً وسعوه ولو بالخيام، ولو بالحطب والخشب؛  حتى يتسع لأهل القرية فيجلسون من المغرب إلى العشاء بين الصلاتين يتعلمون  ليلة آية من كتاب الله يحفظونها ويفهمون معناها، ويعزمون ويعتزمون على  القيام بما تدعو إليه.وليلة أخرى حديثاً -أي: سنة- وهكذا يوماً آية ويوماً  حديثاً، وتمر الأربعين يوماً والأربعة أشهر والعام؛ فيجدون أنفسهم مذهبهم  واحد، ليس هناك مالكي ولا حنبلي ولا شافعي ولا زيدي ولا أباضي، فهم مسلمون،  مذهبهم واحد.ثانياً: لما تتحد الكلمة هل يستطيعون أن يعيشوا في قريتهم  شباعاً وإخوان لهم جياع؟ والله ما يستطيعون. هل يستطيعون أن يأمنوا  وإخوانهم يظلمون بينهم ويعتدى عليهم؟ والله ما يستطيعون. كل ما في الأمر من  مظاهر العجز والضعف والفقر والشر والخبث والفساد كلها تنقضي بنور الله،  ووالله ليتحقق ما قلت متى أقبل أهل القرية وأهل الحي على الله في كتابه  وهدي رسوله. ومن شك في هذا فسيقول: ممكن الطعام لا يشبع، وحتى الماء ما  يروي، وتتأخر هذه السنن.فنقول له: كيف تتأخر هذه السنة؟ هل هناك طريق سوى  هذا؟ والله لا طريق إلا هذا، نرضى أو نسخط، إن أردنا أن نعيش وأن نكمل وأن  نفوز وأن نقود البشرية فعلينا أن نعود إلى منهج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  لا فرقة بيننا أبداً، بل قال الله وقال رسوله.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد،  وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (78) 
الحلقة (219)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (80)


أخذ الله عز وجل على علماء بني إسرائيل الميثاق على بيان الحق وعدم كتمانه،  وهذا العهد والميثاق يتناول علماء المسلمين من باب أولى، فهم حملة  الرسالة، وخلفاء المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وورثته في تبليغ الدين، كما  حذرهم سبحانه وتعالى من أن يطمعوا في ثناء الناس ومدحهم على ما يفعلون من  المعروف والخير، فضلاً عن الفرح بمدحهم على ما لم يفعلوه، بل الواجب في  حقهم طلب مرضاة الله والرغبة بما عنده سبحانه وتعالى.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة؛ ليلة الثلاثاء من يوم الإثنين ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا  ولي لنا سواك.ما زلنا مع سورة آل عمران عليهم السلام، ومعنا ثلاث آيات  مباركات، فهيا بنا نتغنى بها، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى  منها، من أجل أن نعلم فنعمل؛ لما فيه رضا الله عز وجل، وهو ما يزكي أنفسنا  ويطهر أرواحنا؛ لنصبح أهلاً لجوار الله عز وجل في الملكوت الأعلى.قال تعالى  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا  تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا  قَلِيلًا فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ   *  لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوا وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ  يَفْعَلُوا فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل عمران:187-189].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ  مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل عمران:187]، الميثاق: هو العهد  المؤكد باليمين والموثق به، وهو العهد بينك وبين آخر وتؤكده باليمين عليه  أن تفعل أو لا تفعل.(وإذ) هنا في خطاب الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، بمعنى:  اذكر يا رسولنا لهم إذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب، والذين أوتوا  الكتاب -أي: أعطوه-، و(الكتاب) هنا هو التوراة والإنجيل، ويدخل فيه كل من  أوتي الكتاب من قبلنا أو منا، ونحن أوتينا أعظم كتاب وأجله، إذ نسخ كل ما  سبقه من الكتب.فهذا الميثاق أخذه الله عز وجل وبينه بقوله:   لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:187]، واللام موقعه للقسم: وعزتنا  وجلالنا، (لتبينن) ذلك العلم وذلك الهدى، وذلك النور الذي في كتابنا الذي  أنزلناه إليكم. لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ  [آل عمران:187] أبيضهم  وأسودهم، مؤمنهم وكافرهم، إذ لفظ الناس عام ولا مخصص له. وَلا  تَكْتُمُونَهُ  [آل عمران:187] وكتمان الشيء جحده وتغطيته وستره وعدم  الاعتراف به، والمقصود به هو عهد الله وميثاقه.أقول: أخذ الله العهد على  أهل الكتاب قبلنا، ونحن أيضاً مأخوذ عنا، فيجب على أهل القرآن أن لا يكتموا  منه حرفاً واحداً، ويجب أن يبينوه للناس، ويبينوا لهم ما أحل الله فيه وما  حرم، وما ألزم وأوجب وما نهى، وتوعد وأوعد. وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ  مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل عمران:187] وهو:   لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ  [آل عمران:187]، فماذا  فعلوا مع الأسف؟ قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم وهو العليم بهم:  فَنَبَذُوهُ  وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ  [آل عمران:187]، يقال: اجعل الشيء نصب عينيك، وارمه  وراء ظهرك، كناية عن عدم الالتفات إليه والأخذ به ومعرفته، نبذوه وراء  ظهورهم أولاً.  ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (واشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً...)                                                                                                   * *
                                وثانياً:  وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [آل  عمران:187]، فوجه الاشتراء بالقرآن أو التوراة الثمن القليل أنهم يفتون  بغير الحق ليحصلوا على دراهم ودنانير مقابل الفتيا، يشترون به ثمناً  قليلاً، يجحدون ما فيه من هداية الله؛ ليبقى أتباعهم على ما هم عليه، وهم  رؤساؤهم وقادتهم وموجهوهم؛ ليعيشوا قادة وسادة لهم يأكلون على حساب دين  الله تعالى.وهذا الذي حصل لأهل الكتاب حصل نظيره لأمة الإسلام، فمشايخ  الطرق والتصوف جلهم إلا من رحم الله يجحدون إن كانوا عالمين، وإلا فأكثرهم  لا علم لهم ولا بصيرة بدين الله، ويستغلون تلك الشخصية الدينية، وإذا  بالناس مريدوهم -أعني مريديهم- يسوقون إليهم قطعان البقر والغنم، والعسل  والزيت والسكر؛ من أجل أن يشفعوا لهم يوم القيامة وأن يستجيب الله لهم  دعاءهم، وهكذا في العالم الإسلامي منذ أن تراجع مجدهم وعزهم في القرن  الثالث وهذه حالهم، يفتون العلماء، ويفتون السلاطين والملوك والرؤساء بما  يرفع من قيمة الملوك والرؤساء بين أفراد الشعب، فيحلون ما حرم الله ويحرمون  ما أحل الله، ويكتمون ذلك كتماناً، ويرمونه وراء ظهورهم؛ من أجل الحصول  على المنصب وعلى المال، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ  ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [آل عمران:187]، وهذا حصل في العالم الإسلامي من القرن  الثالث، وهذا النوع موجود من العلماء، وحصل عند أهل الكتاب، حسبهم أنهم إلى  الآن يصرفونهم عن الإسلام، بما يكذبون ويدعون، ويفترون على الله وعلى  رسوله الكذب، فالذي منع اليهود والنصارى من أن يدخلوا في الإسلام هم  رؤساؤهم، يعيشوا على تلك الرياسة والناس تحت أقدامهم وأرجلهم، فهذا بيان  الله عز وجل. وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ   [آل عمران:187]، أي: اذكرهم بالذات لجماعة اليهود، فقد بين لهم الطريق،   لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ  [آل عمران:187]، فالبيان  الشرح والتفصيل، وعدم الكتمان أيضاً بيان الحق في كل قضية من قضايا الأمة،  فما كان منهم إلا أن نبذوه وراء ظهورهم، واعتاضوا عنه الخرافات والضلالات،  وما دونوا وكتبوا وما ابتدءوا، وقالوا. وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   [آل عمران:187]، ثمن الدنيا كله قليل، وإن كانت لهم رئاسة ومناصب وأموال  وخدم و.. و.. هذا كله قليل بالنسبة إلى ما عند الله في الدار الآخرة.أقول:  على علماء الإسلام أن لا يكتموا ما جاء في كتاب الله، وعلى لسان رسوله، وأن  يبينوه ولا يخافون في الله لومة لائم، وليصبروا على الفقر إن افتقروا،  وليصبروا على التعب إن تعبوا؛ لأنها أمانة الله، حتى لا يراهم الله عز وجل  قد كتموه ولم يبينوه واستغلوا ذلك فأكلوا وشربوا على حساب كتمان دين الله  وجحوده.فكل من علم وعرف ينبغي أن يبين ويوضح لإخوانه، ولامرأته ولأولاده،  ولجيرانه؛ لأننا أشرف أهل الكتاب، وكتابنا أجل وأعظم.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى يخاطب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضاً:  لا  تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوا وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ  يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [آل عمران:188].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! هنا آداب وتعاليم.. فالآية وإن نزلت في جماعة، لكنها عامة،  بمعنى: يا عبد الله! لا تفرح..نقول: الذي أتى علماً، معرفة، هدى، بيان،  صلاة، زكاة، صدقة، جهاد، رباط.. هذا الفرح به هو البطر والأشر، والعلو  والسمو، هذا لا يرضاه الله لعبده المؤمن.قوله تعالى:  لا تَحْسَبَنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ  [آل عمران:188]، بماذا؟  بِمَا أَتَوا  [آل  عمران:188]، أي: فعلوا؛ جهاد جاهدوا، أموال أنفقوها، علمٌ بينوا، ليلٌ  قاموا، صيام صاموا، ويصبح ذلك الفرح تبجحاً لهم، وأشراً وبطراً، فهذا  الموقف لا يرضاه الله لأوليائه، نعم نسر بالعمل الصالح ونجد برودته في  قلوبنا، لكن لا نتبجح به ونعلن عنه لنصبح بين الناس سادة، أو أتقياء أو  أولياء أو علماء.ونذكر أن رجلاً مدح أخاه في حضرة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، قال له: ( ويحك ) وفي رواية: ( ويلك لقد قصمت ظهر أخيك )، فالمؤمنون  الصادقون والمؤمنات الصادقات إذا فعلوا خيراً لا يطلبون منه الشهرة والسمعة  وأحاديث الناس، ولا يطلبون به التعالي والترفع عن غيرهم؛ لأنهم صاموا  والغير ما صام، تصدقوا وغيرهم ما تصدق؛ لأن الرياء هو الشرك، فإذا أتيت يا  عبد الله عملاً صالحاً احمد الله عز وجل، واسأله القبول، وابك بين يديه أن  يديم هذا العمل ولا ينقطع عنك، لا أن تظهر في مظهر أنك وأنك فعلت، وأنك  تفعل وتفعل. يقول الله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوا  وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ   *   أُوْلَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ   *   وَلا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنطِقُ  بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [المؤمنون:60-62]. سألت عائشة الصديقة  رضي الله تعالى عنها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هؤلاء الذين يؤتون ما  أتوا وقلوبهم وجلة.. فهمت عائشة رضي الله عنها أنهم يرتكبون الآثام والذنوب  وقلوبهم خائفة، فأعلمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنهم يأتون الصالحات  وهم خائفون أن لا تقبل منهم؛ لخشيتهم وتقواهم )، يفعلون الصالحات وهم  خائفون أن لا تقبل، فليسوا أولئك الذين يرتكبون الذنوب وهم خائفون مشفقون،   وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ  [المؤمنون:60]  خائفة من الله من أن لا يقبل منهم ذلك العمل الصالح.فكيف إذاً بالذي يفعل  العمل الصالح ويتبجح به، ويعلن عنه ويظهره، بل يحمل على أن يتكبر به وأن  يرى الأفضلية له، هذا الخلق ما يرضاه الله؛ تورط فيه أهل الكتاب، فكانوا  معاصرين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة، إذا فعلوه رأوا أنهم أفضل  وأنهم أقدس وأطهر من غيرهم، حتى المنافقون وقعوا في هذه المحنة، فأدبهم  الله عز وجل بهذا الكلام الموجه إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا  تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوا  [آل عمران:188]، أي: ما  فعلوا من الأفعال:  وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا   [آل عمران:188]، فهذه زلة أخرى. الأولى: يفرحون بما أتوا، فيحملهم ذلك على  البطر والأشر والفخر والمباهاة.وأخرى: ما يفعلون العبادة ولا العمل الصالح،  ويبحون أن يحمدوا عليه، بواسطته يريدون أن يعلنوا للناس أنهم فعلوا وما  فعلوا، من أجل أن يحصلوا على ذكر الخير، وعلى الثناء والحمد من الناس، فهذا  نعوذ بالله تعالى منه.أولاً: معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لما يوفقك الله  لعمل صالح لا تستعلم به وتذكره تطلب ثناء الناس، وتطلب الشرف عليهم والسمو،  اترك هذا لله، بل افعله وأنت خائف أن لا يقبل منك:  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ  مَا آتَوا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ  [المؤمنون:60]، يأخذ ألف ريال وهو في  حاجة إليها، ويضعها في جيب الفقير، وهو خائف أن لا تقبل منه، لا أن يقول:  فعلنا وتصدقنا ونتصدق، وأعظم من هذه أنه ما يفعل ويريد أن يُحمد بين الناس  وهو ما فعل، إما بالإعلانات في الجرائد، وإما بأحاديث الناس وإلا كذا وكذا؛  ليحصل على الثناء بدون ما فعل ولا قدم، كلا الخلقين مذموم، ولا ينبغي  لمؤمن أن يتخلق به.يقول تعالى:  لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ  بِمَا أَتَوا  [آل عمران:188]، أي: من الأعمال الصالحة:  وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ  يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا  [آل عمران:188]، من جهة يتبجحون  ويتطاولون ويثنون على أنفسهم: فعلنا وفعلنا وفعلنا من الصالحات هذا لا يصح،  ومن جهة ثانية ما يفعلونه أموراً ويودون أن يحمدوا بين الناس ويثنى عليهم  وأنهم فعلوا وفعلوا، وما فعلوا، كلاهما مذموم ولا يصح لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة.وقوله تعالى:  فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ  [آل عمران:188] يا رسولنا   بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ  [آل عمران:188]، ما بعدوا عنه أبداً ولا  رحلوا من ساحته، بل هم فيه قائمون عليه:  لا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ  مِنَ الْعَذَابِ  [آل عمران:188] هذا في الدنيا  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   [آل عمران:188] في الآخرة، الذين يراءون ويتبجحون ويريدون أن يسودوا على  الناس بالكذب هؤلاء سوف ينزل بهم عذاب الله في دنياهم، وما يدخر لهم في  الآخرة والعذاب الموجع الأليم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله ملك السموات والأرض...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل عمران:189] ما منا إلا مملوك  لله، أنت ومالك وزوجتك وأولادك مملوك، البلاد كلها وملكها ورجالها كلها  مملوك لله، لا يخرج شيء أبداً عن قبضة الله وملكه، فنرجع إذا أردنا الصواب  إلى الله، نذل له ونخضع بين يديه، لا أن نتكبر ونترفع ونحن مقبوضون في قبضة  الجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، لا يفيدنا التبجح، ولا التعالي، ولا التكبر،  ولا السمو، ولا طلب الرفعة، فالله ما يفيد أبداً؛ لأن الملك لله عز وجل  هذا أولاً. وثانياً: والله جل جلاله على كل شيء يريده قدير، لا يعجزه شيء  في الأرض ولا في السماء.فعلى القلوب الواعية أن تفزع إلى الله عز وجل، وأن  تطرح بين يديه، وأن تسلم الأمر له، ومن طلب رفعة فليطلبها في دار السلام في  الدرجات العلى، أما الدنيا فلا خير في سموها ولا رفعتها، بل الخير في  التطامن والتواضع، واللين والانكسار بين يدي الجبار، فهذه هداية هذا القرآن  الكريم.                                                                  
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           لنستمع إلى الآيات المباركات:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا  تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا  قَلِيلًا فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ   *  لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوا وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ  يَفْعَلُوا فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [آل عمران:187-189].فالميثاق هو عهد مؤكد  بيمين، أخذه الله على أهل الكتاب وأهل القرآن من باب أولى، فعلى أمة  الإسلام أن لا تكتم الحق، وعليها أن تظهره، وتدعو البشرية كلها إلى أن تؤمن  بالله ولقائه، وتعبد الله بما شرع؛ لتنجو وتسعد وتسلم، ولا يحل كتمان هذه  الملة وجحودها، العلماء بصورة خاصة العارفين يجب أن لا يكتموا حلالاً أحله  الله، ولا حراماً حرمه الله، فليبينوا.خلقان مذمومان: الأول التبجح  والتطاول على الناس بالعمل الصالح، فهذا لا يليق بمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أبداً، بل  نصوم ونصلي ونتصدق ونعبد الله، ونحن وجلون خائفون، لا أن نتخذ من ذلك  تعالي وتكبر على الناس؛ ليقبلوا أيدينا وأرجلنا.ثالثاً: لا نحب أن نحمد بما  لم نفعل أبداً، لو قيل: أنت تصدقت بكذا؟ نقول: لا ما تصدقتُ، قرأنا في  الجريدة كذا، لا ليس أنا، هذا غيري، لا أن نوعد للناس يتمدحون بنا،  ويقولون: فعلوا فعلوا، ونحن ما فعلنا. لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوا وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ  يَفْعَلُوا [آل عمران:188]، ما فعلوا، ويريدون أن يحمدوا على ذلك، هذه  الأخلاق الذميمة ما رضيها الله لعباده الصالحين.وأخيرا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (79) 
الحلقة (220)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (81)


الآيات والعظات التي يبثها الله عز وجل في كل مكان إنما ينتفع بها أصحاب  العقول النيرة والقلوب الحية، فيدفعهم ذلك للإيمان بالله واليقين بموعوده  سبحانه، فيذكرونه سبحانه على كل حال؛ قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم، ويدركون  أن كل ما خلقه الله عز وجل وقدره فإنما هو لحكمة عظيمة؛ لأنه سبحانه منزه  أن يكون شيء من أفعاله للهو والعبث الباطل، فقد خلق الخلق لعبادته وتقديسه،  فمن آمن أفلح ونجا ودخل جنة المأوى، ومن كفر فإن مآله إلى نار تلظى لا  يصلاها إلا الأشقى.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، اللهم اجعلنا من  الفائزين بهذا الموعود على لسان رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم.وما زلنا مع سورة  آل عمران عليهم السلام، وهانحن مع هذه الآيات الست، فهيا نتغنى بتلاوتها،  ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان ما احتوته من الهداية الإلهية لعباده المؤمنين.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ   *   الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ  وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا  خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   *   رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ   *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا  مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا  رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا  وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ   *  رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا  عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ  الْمِيعَادَ   *  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ  عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي  سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا  مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ  [آل  عمران:190-195]. ‏                                
** دلالة المخلوق على وجود الخالق عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                                الآيات موضوعها واحد -وإن كانت طويلة- فهيا نتدبر قول ربنا  جل ذكره:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:190] هذا  خبر من أخبار الله تعالى مؤكد بكلمة (إن) فهيا نتدبر هذا الخبر.أولاً:  والله! إنه لصدق وحق، وكيف لا والمخبر هو الله الذي خلق عقولنا وأفهامنا  وطاقاتنا وقدراتنا على أن نفهم.  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ   [آل عمران:190]، فالسماوات والأرض من مخلوقات الله عز وجل، فهل بلغنا أن  خالقاً غير الله خلق؟!الجواب: ما ادعى كائن في العوالم كلها أنه خلق كوكباً  واحداً، لا كواكب السماء وما فيها، فكيف نطأطئ رءوسنا ونقول: هاه.. لا  ندري! لِمَ لا ندري؟! فلو سألنا: من خلق السماوات والأرض؟فسوف نجد من  يخبرنا أن خالقهما الله.. اسمه الأعظم الله.. المعبود بحق الذي لا إله غيره  ولا رب سواه، السماوات السبع أجرامها، أفلاكها، كواكبها، مسافاتها،  مساحاتها.. هذا هو الخلق العظيم، هل يعقل أن شيئاً يوجد بلا موجد؟مثلاً:  كأس فيه لبن موضوع على منضدة، فهل نستطيع أن نقنع أي إنسان أن هذا وجد من  نفسه؟!مستحيل أن نقنع إنسي أو جني أن هذا كأس اللبن هكذا وجد بدون موجد.  فكيف إذاً بهذه المخلوقات؟نقول: السماوات وهي سبع وما بين السماء والسماء  مسافة خمسمائة عام، وسمك السماء وغلظها خمسمائة عام.فكوكب الشمس هذا المضيء  الملتهب النهاري، قالوا عنه علماء الفلك: إنه أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف  مليون مرة. فحرارتها تتدفق علينا ولن تنتهي وليس لها نهاية حتى قيام  الساعة. وكوكب القمر قريب منا يكاد يلصق بأرضنا والمسافة لا تستطيع أن  تعرفها. فالله سبحانه وتعالى وحده خالق هذه الكواكب كلها. إذاً:  إِنَّ فِي  خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:190] أولاً.                                                                      
** دلالة المخلوق على قدرة وعلم الخالق عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  [آل  عمران:190]، أي: الله سبحانه وتعالى وحده هو مصرف الليل والنهار، ولا  بمقدور البشرية ولا طاقة لها على أن تأتي بالليل أو بالنهار.فهذا الاختلاف  بوجود ليل ووجود نهار هو لصالح الخليقة، واختلاف الليل والنهار أولى من  وجود نهار دائم، أو ليل دائم.إذاً: الخالق دل خلقه أولاً على وجوده، فهو  موجود فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه.. الملكوت كله تحت قدمه، يدبر الكون كله. فهذا  العظيم كيف نقيس عظمته بالعظمة، ونحن أعجز ما نكون أن نخلق ذبابة وهو خالق  كل شيء؟!ففي خلق السموات والأرض، وفي اختلاف الليل والنهار آيات وعلامات  دالة -أولاً- على وجود الله، و-ثانياً- دالة على وجود قدرته عز وجل قدرة لا  يعجزها شيء، و-ثالثاً- دالة على علمه عز وجل قد أحاط بكل شيء، ورابعاً  دالة على رحمته عز وجل التي وسعت كل شيء. فكيف إذاً لا نحبه ولا نرهبه ولا  نخافه؟!فكيف إذاً لا نعبده بكامل معنى العبادة والطاعة؟!وأبشع من هذا أن  نتجاهله، ولا نذكره ولا نلتفت إليه، ونعيش كالبهائم نأكل ونشرب وننكح، فأين  يذهب بعقول البشر؟! إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ  [آل عمران:190]، أي: لمن ينتفع بها، أما  الأعمى الذي لا يرى أي علامة وضعت له في الطريق ترشده فلا ينتفع  بها.مثلاً: إذا أردت القرية الفلانية تضع لها علامات.. كل مائة خطوة علامة؛  حتى يهتدي السائر إلى تلك القرية.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (لأولي الألباب)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:190]،  والألباب: جمع لب. لب وألباب، والمراد به هنا العقل، أو القدرة الباطنية  التي بها يميز الإنسان بين الخير والشر، وبين الحق والباطل، وبين الضار  والنافع، وبين الموجود والمعدوم، فمن فقد تلك الطاقة الباطنية المعبر عنها  بالقلب والعقل فوجوده كلا وجود له، ما يشاهد آية من الآيات أبداً.ودليل  ذلك: فعلماء الفلك، وعلماء الطبيعة، وعلماء الذرة يدرسون ويحللون ويندهشون،  ولم يستطيعوا أن يقولوا: آمنا بالله.. لا إله إلا الله، فهم يتعايشون مع  الأفلاك والأجرام السماوية، ولم يسألوا: من خلق؟ لِمَ خلق؟ كيف هذا  الخالق؟فلو سألوا لأجابهم أهل القرآن وبينوا لهم. فهم لم يسألوا لانطماس  بصائرهم وعماها، ولفساد قلوبهم وعقولهم، والذي أفسد قلوبهم وعقولهم هو  الشيطان عليه لعائن الرحمن، فلم يسمح لهم أن يفكروا ساعة فيمن خلق، يحللون  ويركبون ويعللون ويهبطون ويطلعون، ولا يفكرون من خلق؟ أو لِمَ خلق؟  فالشيطان هو الذي كمم ألسنتهم وأعماهم، ولا يريدهم أن يسلموا لينجوا من  عذاب الله؛ ألم نقرأ قوله وهو بين يدي الله يقسم:  فَبِعِزَّتِكَ  لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ  [ص:82]. إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ   لمن؟  لِأُولِي  الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:190] (أُولي) بمعنى أصحاب، أو ذوي الألباب.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يذكرون الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:191]، أي: الذين يذكرون الله بقلوبهم  وألسنتهم في كل أحيانهم، اللهم إلا عندما يدخلون الحمام.فلهذا تقول الصديقة  عائشة رضي الله عنها: ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الله في كل  أحيانه ) دائماً يذكر الله، والذكر هنا بالقلب واللسان.الذين يذكرون الله  حال كونهم قياماً، حال كونهم قاعدين، حال كونهم على جنوبهم.. هذا أولاً.  ‏                                 
** الحكمة من التفكر في مخلوقات الله                                                                                                   * *
                                وثانياً:  وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:191] أي: ما السر في خلق السماوات؟ وما السر في خلق  الأرض؟ وما السر في هذه المخلوقات؟حاشى لله أن يخلق هذا الخلق عبثاً،  وحاشاه عز وجل أن يلهو أو يلعب، كيف يوجد هذه المخلوقات بلا فائدة، وبلا  حكمة مقصودة؟! مستحيل.وتتجلى لهم الحقائق ويعرفون أنه خلق هذا الخلق لهذا  الآدمي من أجل أن يذكره ويشكره.يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك،  وخلقتك من أجلي، وفي القرآن الكريم:  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي  الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:29]، ما في السماوات وما في الأرض.فما أكرمنا  على الله لو آمنا به وأحببناه ورهبناه، هذا الخلق كله من أجلنا، أما الله  فهو غني غنىً مطلقاً ( كان الله ولم يكن شيئاً غيره .. ) فخلق هذه  المخلوقات؛ لحكم عالية منها: أن يذكر ويشكر في هذه الأرض.فمن ذكر الله  وشكره طول حياته أكرمه ورفعه إليه، وأنزله في جواره في الملكوت الأعلى، في  الجنة دار السلام، ومن كفره وجحده وتنكر له، وعبث في الحياة، بالشرك والظلم  والباطل جازاه الله سبحانه وتعالى جزاءً عادلاً، وهو أن يرمي به في عالم  الشقاء المعبر عنه بالنار، لا يخرج منها أبداً، يظل في عذاب متواصل متنوع  متلون العجب العجاب.وكثيراً ما نقول: قد يسأل السائل: أي رب! هذا المخلوق  عصاك ثمانين سنة، إن طال عمره إلى ذلك أو زاد مائة سنة أو مائتين، فكيف  تعذبه بليارات السنين؟!والجواب: أن هذا جريمته ليست أنه عصى الله ثمانين  سنة أو مائة سنة، فجريمته أنه أنكر الكون كله.. أنكر السماوات والأرضين،  والجنة والنار، والعوالم كلها، إذاً فجريمته لا تقدر بحساب حتى يعذب. فوجه  أنه أنكر وجحد الكون كله؛ لأن الله خلق الكون من أجله، فإذا به يجهل الله  ولا يؤمن به، فلا يذكره ولا يشكره، إذاً حكمه حكم من جنا جناية بتدمير  العوالم كلها، فلهذا من العدل أن يعذب بلا حساب، يخلد خلوداً أبدياً في  عالم الشقاء.فلو أن شخصاً قال لشخص: يعصي ربه مائة سنة، مائتين.. ألف سنة  إن طال عمره، كيف يعذب ملايين السنين؟ أين عدل الله؟الجواب: فهذا المخلوق  الذي ترك ذكر الله وشكره، وقد خلق لذكر الله وشكره، وخلق الله كل العوالم  من أجله حتى الجنة والنار؛ من أجل أن يذكر الله ويشكر، فترك الذكر والشكر،  إذاً جريمته كأنما نسف العوالم كلها؛ لأن الجنة، النار، السماوات، الأرضين،  الأفلاك، كل هذه المخلوقات مخلوقة من أجل هذا الإنسان، وهو مخلوق من أجل  أن يذكر ويشكر، فإذا ترك الذكر والشكر كأنما نسف العوالم كلها.فلهذا من  يقول: كيف يعذب ألف سنة، مليون سنة، وهو عاش كافر أربعين عام أو خمسين عام  فقط؟( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك وخلقتك من أجلي )، فيجب أن  نذكره قائمين وقاعدين وعلى جنوبنا، ونشكره بما يأمرنا أن نقوم به وننهر به؛  إذ ذكر الله وشكره طاعته بالجوارح واللسان.                                                                      
** دلالة الآية على وجوب الجمع بين ذكر الله والتفكر في مخلوقاته عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:191] اسمع يا عبد الله! لا بد من الذكر والفكر..  الذكر وحده وأنت لا تتفكر لا ينفع، كالذي يغني ولا يدري ما يغني.الفكر فقط  واللسان ما يعبد الله ولا يمجده.. لا ينفع، فلا بد وأن تجمع بين الذكر  والفكر، والآية دالة على ذلك، فالذي يذكر ولا يتفكر فلن يعرف عظمة الله،  ولا جلاله، ولا كماله، ولا آلائه، ولا إنعامه، ولا رحمته، ولا قدرته، ولا  علمه.. فهو كالميت.والذي يفكر فقط ولا يذكر من يعبد ما انتفع بفكره؛ إذ  يوجد -كما قلنا- علماء الكون اقتنعوا بوجود الله، ثم شهواتهم وشياطينهم ما  سخرتهم أن يسألوا أهل العلم من هو الله؟ كيف نعبده؟ كيف نتقرب إليه؟ ما هي  رسله؟ ما هي كتبه؟ وهكذا.. ليعيشوا محرومين ويهلكوا محرومين.قال تعالى:   إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:190] من هم أولي  الألباب؟  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى  جُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:191]، وهذا يتناول الصلاة؛ فصلاة الفريضة تؤديها  قائماً، فإن مرضت فأدها قاعداً، فإن عجزت فأدها على جنبك، وسائر الأذكار في  كل أوقاتك.قال:  وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ   [آل عمران:191] لما في ذلك الخلق من عظائم القدرة والعلم والحكمة والرحمة،  فيزداد حبهم في الله، وتزداد رهبتهم من الله، فيذوبون في عبادة الله،  ويصبحون في طهرهم وصفائهم كالملائكة، ويقولون: ربنا يا ربنا، ينظر ويتفكر.                                                                       
** دلالة الآية على وجوب تنزيه الله سبحانه وتعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم يقول:  رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا  سُبْحَانَكَ  [آل عمران:191] أي: منزه يا ربنا عن اللهو والعبث والباطل،  فهؤلاء الذاكرون المتفكرون قالوا: (ربنا)، أي: يا ربنا، ولم يقولوا: (يا  ربنا)؛ لقربهم من الله، وقرب الله منهم، فبالياء ينادى للبعيد، أما من هو  معك وأنت معه عندما تقول: سبحان الله.. والحمد لله.. والله! إنك مع الله  والله معك، ( أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه ).إذاً:  رَبَّنَا مَا  خَلَقْتَ هَذَا  [آل عمران:191] أي: الخلق في السماوات والأرض وما فيهما   بَاطِلًا  [آل عمران:191] أي: للهو واللعب، ولا لغرض ولا لهدف ولا لحكمة،  حاشك، قالوا: سبحانك؛ تقديساً وتنزيهاً لك عن اللهو والعبث.إذاً:  فَقِنَا  عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [آل عمران:191]، (قنا) أي: احفظنا من عذاب النار، فقط  ارفع رأسك إلى كوكب الشمس، فهذا الكوكب العجيب كله نار، وإن شككت وهذه  الحرارة التي تدفقت علينا، سببها الشمس، وليس البحر أو جبال التب، فالشمس  مملوءة بالنار.. فهي نار متقدة منذ أن خلقها الله عز وجل لا تنطفئ ولا  تبرد، فلو كانت الشمس مفتقرة إلى الغازات وإلى الفحم حتى تشتعل لانتهت من  قرون، فهي آية خلقها من أجلنا، لنستدفئ بها ونستنير بنورها، ونعرف بها  الليل والنار والعام والعمر والآجال، ما خلقت عبثاً، ووراء ذلك حكم لا  يعلمها إلا هو جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ  أَخْزَيْتَهُ  [آل عمران:192]، فقد سألوا الله أن يقيهم عذاب النار، ثم  قالوا: يا (ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته)، فلهذا نطلب منك يا ربنا  ألا تدخلنا النار، وأن تقينا وتحفظنا من عذاب النار؛ لأن من تدخله النار  أخزيته، والخزي معروف، والذل معروف، والخسارة معروفة. وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ  [آل عمران:192] فلا يستطيع أحد أن يخرج من النار.. أخزاه  الله أسبوع، أو يوم.. ثم يجيء صاحب قدرة ينقذه ويخرجه؟! لا. وَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ  [آل عمران:192] أي: ينصرونهم، فالظالمون لا  يجدون من ينصرهم، وهنا الظلم بالمعنى الحقيقي الشرك والكفر بالله.فالشرك  ظلم عظيم؛ ووجه ذلك مثلاً: فلان أخذ دابتي، وقال: ليست دابتك اصمت وإلا  كسرت رأسك، فهذا يكون ظلمني. ومثال آخر: فلان يأتي إلى شاتي ويحلبها،  ويقول: اصمت لن تشرب الحليب وحدك، فيكون ظلمه.. فلان أخرجني من غرفتي ونزل  بها؛ لأنه قوي وأنا ضعيف، وهذا ظلم أيضاً.والذي يأخذ حق الله كيف يعبر عن  ظلمه؟ فالذي اعتدى على فقير.. على مسكين.. على ظالم.. على قوي يكون  ظلمه.والذي يأخذ حق الله ويعطيه لغير الله.. أعوذ بالله!وهذا لقمان الحكيم  عليه السلام، وضع بين يديه طفله الصغير.. فضع أطفالك بين يديك ولقنهم  الحكمة وعلمهم الكتاب، لقنهم الآداب السامية الرفيعة، الحياء، والصبر،  والثبات، والآداب، والأخلاق.. فـلقمان وضع بين يديه طفله وأخذ يعظه:   وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13].. ( لما نزلت  سورة الأنعام وزفها سبعون ألف ملك؛ لعظمة ما فيها وسمع الأصحاب قول الله عز  وجل فيها:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  [الأنعام:82]، قالوا: يا  رسول الله! أينا لم يظلم؟ -فهذا قد يظلم أمته، وهذا قد يظلم أمه، وهذا قد  يظلم امرأته.. لا بد أن يقع منا الظلم- فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ليس الأمر  كما فهمتم، ألم تسمعوا قول لقمان الحكيم لابنه:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13] ) فالظلم العظيم  هو الشرك بالله، أيخلقك الله يا بني ويرزقك ويكلؤك ويحفظك ويمتعك بسمعك  وبصرك، ويخلق كل شيء من أجلك: الظل، كالشمس، كالبرد، كالهواء.. ككل شيء من  أجلك، ثم تتجاهله، وتسوي به آخر من مخلوقاته فتعبده معه! أعوذ بالله!صحابي  يتكلم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: ( ما شاء الله وشئت يا رسول  الله، فغضب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: قل: ما شاء الله وحده )، من  أنا وما أنا تسويني بالله؟ قل: ( ما شاء الله وحده ).ففي الروضة كان  المنافقون يؤذون المؤمنين لضعفهم وقلتهم في بداية الهجرة، فقال الأصحاب وهم  في الروضة: ( هيا بنا نستغيث برسول الله من هذا المنافق، فسمعهم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم -لأن الجدار ستارة- فقال: إنه لا يستغاث بي، إنما يستغاث  بالله.. ) مع أنه يجوز أن نقول: هيا نستغيث بفلان؛ لأنه قوي وقادر وحي  ومعنا، ومع هذا من الأدب لا نقول هذه الكلمة، فهذه لله، إذ يقول تعالى:   إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ  [الأنفال:9]، فكيف  بالذين يستغيثون بالأموات؟! يا فاطمة ! يا حسين ! يا إدريس ! يا فلان! يا  فلان! افعل وافعل. فوالله! كأنهم ما سمعوا به ولا عرفوه، فهذه زلة عظيمة،  كم من مطيع طاعته مردودة عليه ما يحسنها، ما تنفعه.                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وتوفنا مع الأبرار)                                                                                                   * *
                               قال تعالى:  وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  [آل  عمران:193].إذاً يا شيخ تريدنا أن نتعلم؟! إي نعم. إذا لم تعرف كيف تتيمم  ما تحسن ولا يصح تيممك، إذا لم تعرف كيف تسأل الله وتتملقه، فكيف  ستسأله؟فكل العبادات ينبغي أن نكون عالمين بأسرارها وحكمها وعالمين بكيفيات  أدائها، وهي ذات وقت معين وكمية محدودة.. وما إلى ذلك.إذاً تريد منا ألا  يبقى جاهلاً؟ إي نعم. لن تتحقق ولاية الله لرجل أو امرأة بدون علم، فولاية  الله تتحقق للعبد بشيئين هما: الإيمان والتقوى، والتقوى هي الطاعة، فالذي  لا يعرف كيف يطيع الله فكيف سيطيعه؟ فلا بد من العلم.. يا شيخ ماذا نصنع..  الناس طاروا في السماء واخترقوا الكون ونحن نعود من جديد نطلب العلم في  المساجد؟ هذه الكلمة يمليها العدو.فمنذ من ساعة صلاة الفجر.. واليهود  والنصارى منذ الساعة الرابعة والنصف صباحاً أو الخامسة والنصف، أو السادسة  والنصف، أو السابعة والنصف.. ثلاث ساعات وهم نائمون، ويقومون الثامنة، أنتم  من الرابعة والنصف وأنتم في المصانع، في المزارع، في المعامل.. تعملون  وتنتجون إلى قبل الظهر، وجاء وقت العصر إلى غروب الشمس وأنتم في العمل، فقط  إذا مالت الشمس من الغروب أوقفوا العمل، لا دكان مفتوح ولا مقهى ولا مصنع  ولا متجر ولا مزرعة ولا آلة ولا ولا.. فهيا إلى بيت الله. الله أكبر، ولله  بيت اسمه الجامع، الذي يجمع أهل القرية أو الحي.. بنسائنا وأطفالنا، النساء  وراء الستائر، والأولاد كالملائكة صفوفاً يسمعون الهدى ويتعلمونه، والفحول  أمامهم ونتعلم العلم الذي تتحقق به تقوانا لله وبه تتحقق ولايتنا، ويومئذ  لا خوف علينا ولا حزن.ما نريد أن نرقى هذا الرقي ونكمل هذا الكمال، ضعنا  فقط.قال تعالى:  وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  [آل عمران:193]، فكيف تسأل  الله شيئاً ولا تطلبه أنت بيديك؟ لازم الأبرار، لا تفارقهم، انزل بحيهم،  عش في إقليمهم وفي مدينتهم حتى تموت بينهم، أما تبعد عن الأبرار وتعيش مع  الفجار وتقول: وتوفني مع الأبرار؟!! يجب أن تلازم الأبرار ولا تفارقهم،  فأينما كانوا هاجر إليهم.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ  وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [آل  عمران:194] أي: ربنا أعطنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك، من النصر، والعز، والكمال،  والكرامة، والطهر، والصفاء.. ولا خوف ولا حزن. وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [آل عمران:194] أي: أعطنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك الآن في  دنيانا، ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة بتعذيبنا بالنار؛ إذ قالوا:  مَنْ تُدْخِلِ  النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ  [آل عمران:192]،  إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ  الْمِيعَادَ  [آل عمران:194] أي: الوعد، وحاشاه أن يخلف الميعاد وهو القوي  القدير.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فاستجاب لهم ربهم أني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وما زالوا يسألون الله: ربنا.. ربنا.. حتى استجاب لهم؛   فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ  [آل عمران:195] فليست دعوة واحدة في ساعة،  فهذه دعوة طول حياتهم: ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا..  رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا  ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ    *  رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  [آل عمران:193-194].   فَاسْتَجَابَ  [آل عمران:195] هنا الفاء للترتيب والسببية  فَاسْتَجَابَ  لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ   [آل عمران:195] فقال:  أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ  عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  [آل  عمران:195] فالرجل من المرأة، والمرأة من الرجل، فلا فرق بينهما في الجزاء  يوم القيامة. قال تعالى:  أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ  [آل  عمران:195] أي: أيها المؤمنون الصادقون الأبرار، ذكراً كان أو أنثى بعضكم  من بعض، فلا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة في الجزاء والتنعيم يوم القيامة.ثم قال  تعالى:  فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا  [آل عمران:195] أي: الذين هاجروا ديارهم  وبلادهم، وتركوا أموالهم وذراريهم أيضاً، أبوا أن يقيموا في دار الكفر..  أبو أن يعيشوا في دار لا يعبدون فيها الله.. لا يستطيعون أن يهللوا  ويكبروا..  وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ  [آل عمران:195] أي: بالضغط  والتنكيل والتعذيب كما فعل المشركون في مكة بأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم من المهاجرين. وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي  [آل عمران:195]، وأنواع الأذى  لا تسأل عنها!  وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا  [آل عمران:195] أي: هؤلاء كلهم:   لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ  [آل عمران:195].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات: هذه الآيات العشر كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استيقظ في  الثلث الآخر من الليل للتهجد يرفع رأسه إلى السماء ويقول:  إِنَّ فِي  خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ   *  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ  قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:190-191] إلى آخر  الآيات:  اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [آل عمران:200].فهذا عبد الله بن عباس في  الصحيحين يقول: ( نمت عند خالتي ميمونة وتوسدت عرض الوسادة حتى إذا كان  الثلث الآخر من الليل قام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى شن معلق، فتوضأ،  ثم رفع رأسه إلى السماء وتلا هذه الآيات ).وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (80) 
الحلقة (221)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (82)

وعد الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين إذا اتقوه سبحانه بفعل ما أمر به ورسوله،  وترك ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، وعدهم سبحانه بأن يدخلهم جناته التي أعدها  للمتقين، ومن وصف هذه الجنات أنها تجري الأنهار تحت أشجارها وبين قصورها  ومنازلها، وهذا الوعد يشمل حتى من كانوا من أهل الكتاب، فآمنوا بالله  سبحانه، وما أنزل إليهم من قبل عن طريق أنبيائهم، ثم آمنوا بخاتم الرسل  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث وعدهم الله عز وجل بالأجر العظيم في الآخرة.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده  )، الحمد لله أن أهلنا الله لهذا الخير الكثير، اللهم لك الحمد ولك  الشكر.وهانحن مع هذه الآيات الست والتي ابتدأنا دراستها في آخر يوم من أيام  دراسة القرآن.هيا نتلو هذه الآيات متبركين بتلاوتها، طالبين المثوبة  عليها، راجين فهمها والنور التي تحمله؛ ليكون في قلوبنا.سبق أن قلت  -للسامعين والسامعات-: ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قام آخر  الليل للتهجد يتلو هذه الآيات العشر )، ورغبتكم في تلاوتها، والله أسأل ألا  يحرم منها سامع ولا سامعة.وذكرنا حديث عبد الله بن عباس في الصحيحين: (  نام ليلة عند خالته أم المؤمنين ميمونة رضي الله تعالى عنها وأرضاها؛ من  أجل أن يرقب صلاة رسول الله في الليل كيف يصلي؟ وكم يصلي؟ ومتى يقوم يصلي؟  وعبد الله بن عباس لم يبلغ الحلم بعد )، ما زال غلاماً صبياً.وبالفعل ما إن  استيقظ الرسول في جحر الليل حتى رفع طرفه إلى السماء، وتلا هذه الآيات  العشر:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ  [آل عمران:190] إلى قوله:  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [آل  عمران:200] ختام السورة الكريمة.يتلو صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآيات بالذات  وكل ليلة؛ لما تحمله من أنوار الهداية الإلهية، فهيا نتلوها، ثم نأخذ في  شرحها وبيان ما تهدي إليه.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ  لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  *  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا  عَذَابَ النَّارِ   *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ  أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ   *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا  سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ  فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا  سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ   *  رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا  وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا  تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ   *  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا  أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ  بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا  فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ  الثَّوَابِ  [آل عمران:190-195]. قال تعالى:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ [آل  عمران:190] لمن؟  لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ [آل عمران:190]، فمن لا لب له لا  نصيب له في هذه الآيات.واللب: القلب الحي الذي يعي ويفهم، ويتصل ويراسل  ويتلقى لكامل حياته، وهم:  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ [آل عمران:191] ويقولون:  رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا  سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ  النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ   *   رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا  بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ  عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ   *  رَبَّنَا  وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ   *  فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ  رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ  أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ  حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ  [آل عمران:190-195]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.. اللهم اجعلنا  منهم.فهؤلاء يعيشون مع الله عز وجل، ولا يعيشيون مع الطبول والمزامير، ورقص  العواهر.فبأصابع الثالوث تحولت بيوت أكثر المؤمنين إلى مباءات الشياطين،  فرحلت الملائكة الأطهار، والرسول الحكيم المعلم والمبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول في وضوح وصراحة: ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة )،  والصورة معلقة في الجدار لغاية ومهمة، لستر النافذة وما فيها، فيقول: ( يا  عائشة ! أزيلي عني قرامك فإن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة )،  والذي يجلس وعاهر تغني أمامه وامرأته تشاهد، وبناته عوانس يشاهدن، وأولاده  بالغون في سن المراهقة ويشاهدون، كيف يجوز هذا؟! أقسم بالله! لو أجبر مؤمن  على هذا لوجب أن يهاجر، ولا حل له المقام هناك، ولكن من جبرنا؟ فقط اتبعنا  الهوى وجرينا وراء وساوس الشياطين.قرأنا اليوم في صحيفة معروفة تقول:  إحصائيات في أمريكا في السنة الواحدة نصف مليون فتاة تغتصب، ويزنى بها  وتفجر. وهذا الذي ضبط بواسطة الشرطة ورجال الدرك، نصف مليون امرأة تغتصب  وتضرب.فهل يجوز الاقتداء بهم، والائتساء بحياتهم، والتنزل بباطلهم؟!وإن  قالوا لكم: يجوز فإلى أين سنصل؟ فهل سنصبح كالملائكة في الطهر والصفاء؟! أو  كأولئك الأسلاف الأطهار، نعيش على الحق والعدل والفضيلة والطهر والصفاء؟!  والله! ما كان شيء من هذا إلا الانتكاس والهبوط حتى نصبح أرذل الناس  وأخسهم.فبدل ما يقرأ في البيت كتاب الله وتتلى فيه آياته، والأم تبكي والأب  يمسح دموعه، والابن يقرأ، أو الأب يقرأ والأولاد يبكون، والبيت كله نور  ورحمة، فتمتلئ قلوبهم بالنور فلا شره ولا طمع ولا تكالب على أوساخ الدنيا  وقاذوراتها.. يحول إلى مباءة للفساد، الأضاحيك والسخرية، والشره والطمع،  وعدم الشبع؛ لأنهم فتحوا أبواب الفتنة لأنفسهم، فاللهم لك الحمد أنك ما  أكرهت مؤمناً ولا مؤمنة، ولا سلطت عليهم أن يكرهوهم، ولكن مدوا أعناقهم  للشياطين وأصبحوا يمتثلون أوامرهم ويطبقون ما يأمرونهم به ويفعلون.أقول:  إذا قال قائل: ماذا هناك؟ لماذا هذا الجمود وهذا الركود وهذه اليبوسة؟ لم  ما نرقص كما يرقصون؟ لم ما نشاهد كما يشهدون؟نقول: نتحداكم، إن كانت هذه  المناظر والمظاهر تنتج خيراً تقدموا.. فلو أن شخصاً قوت عائلته مرتبط بهذا  التلفاز في بيته، نقول: يطلب قوته. ولو أن شخصاً بنظره هذا يزيد بصره وتقوى  حدته ويصبح ذا عينين.. نقول: لا بأس حتى يرى المنكر ويرى المعروف، ولو كان  هذا يزيد في الطاقة البدنية ليصوم ويقوم ويرابط نقول: له ذلك.ما الذي  ينتجه؟ إلا أن نغضب الله ورسوله والملائكة. أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ بالله! فأي  مؤمن يرضى بهذا؟ فوالله! لا وجود له.ذكرت: أنه في الشهر الواحد (عشرة آلاف  جريمة) ترتكب في فرنسا.. فنجري وراء ماذا؟ ونقلد من؟                                
** دلالة المخلوق على وجود الخالق وقدرته وعلمه عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                                فهيا نتدبر الخبر الإلهي:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ  [آل عمران:190]  جمع آية، بمعنى: العلامة الدالة على شيء حق وصدق، فإيجاد هذه السماوات  السبع وهذه الأرضين وما في الكل من هذه المخلوقات أوجدها الله سبحانه  وتعالى.إذاً تعرفوا على الله واسألوا عنه وأحبوه لجلاله وكماله، وخافوه  لقدرته وعظمته، فإن في هذه المخلوقات آيات أكثر وضوحاً من الشمس دالة على  وجود الرب الخالق، وعلى قدرة لا يعجزها شيء، وعلى علم أحاط بكل شيء، وعلى  حكمة لا تفارق شيئاً، وعلى رحمة لا يخلو منها شيء، فكيف لا نعرف الله؟!  وقوله تعالى:  لِأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  [آل عمران:190] وهم:  الَّذِينَ  يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  [آل عمران:191]. (أولي الألباب)  أي: أولي القلوب الحية، فالقلوب منها منتكس لا يعي ولا يفهم، ومنه يتلقى  ويأخذ ويعطي، كالجهاز المادي للإرسال والتلقي، وإذا فسد مات.فهذه القلوب  التي أصحابها يشاهدون الآيات في الكون فيعظمون الله ويبكون بين يديه،  ويلجئون إليه، ويعتصمون بهذا الرب العظيم؛ لأنهم أصحاب قلوب حية، عرف هذا  العدو فقال: لأفسدن قلوبهم، حتى أتركهم كالبهائم ينزو بعضهم على بعض.  فأفسدوا القلوب بالدعاوى والأباطيل والتحسين والتزيين والصور و.. و..، حتى  هبطوا بهذه البشرية إلى مستوى البهائم، فنصف مليون امرأة يفجر بها بالقوة  وتغتصب، أبعد هذا نقول شيئاً؟!فعن السرقة والتلصص والقتل والإجرام، والكذب  والخيانة، وخلف الوعد لا تسأل.. هبطوا إلى الأرض، وهذا من فعل اليهود،  فالمسيحية كانت راقية، وكان أهلها يخافون الله ويبكون من خشيته، ويحبون في  الله، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:  لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ  عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا  وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   *  وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى  الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا  مِنَ الْحَقِّ  [المائدة:82-83].فاليهود هم الذين أفسدوا النصارى.. فثلاثة  أرباع النصارى هم بلاشفة حمر ملاحدة لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه؛ فلهذا  يرتكبون هذه الجرائم.فجاء حاكم فرنسي إلى قريتنا حين كنت صغيراً في السن  وامرأته والله! على وجهها النقاب الخفيف كالذي على نسائكم. الجيش المكون من  المستعمرات.. العسكري المسلم على رأسه طربوش أخضر حفاظاً على دينه، والله  العظيم! والعسكري الكافر برنيطة على رأسه، ولا ألزموا ولا أجبروا المسلمين  أن يتزيوا بزيهم. فقد كانوا يفهمون معنى الدين، لكن اليهود هم الذين  مسخوهم؛ من أجل أن يعلو فوقهم ويسودوا ديارهم وأرواحهم؛ ومن أجل أن تعود  مملكة بني إسرائيل.فمن الليلة أرجو من السامعين والسامعات ألا يبيت أحداً  والتلفاز في بيته، فالليلة يقرأ القرآن في البيت ويتلى كتاب الله وتجتمع  الأسرة: أسمعنا يا أبتِ شيئاً من القرآن، أو أسمعيني يا أماه أو يا  أختاه.يقرأ القرآن في البيت ويسمعون؟! الله أكبر. فلا مزامير ولا أغاني ولا  رقص ولا.. ولا..؟ فهم إذاً مسلمون، أسلموا لله قلوبهم ووجوههم، فلا يحبون  إلا ما أحب الله ولا يكرهون إلا ما يكره الله.قال تعالى:  إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وإيجادهما وفي أجزائهما ومكونات وجودهما آيات   وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ ؛ لحكم عالية ولقدرة عظيمة، سبحانك ما  خلقت هذا باطلاً! الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ  [آل عمران:191].. إذاً كيف يجلسون أمام تلفاز ويسمعون  مغنية؟! (يذكرون) بصيغة المضارع دائماً وأبداً، (قياماً وقعوداً وعلى  جنوبهم) إذاً: كيف يوجد الباطل في بيوتهم أو مجالسهم؟! الذين يذكرن الله  بقلوبهم وألسنتهم أو بقلوبهم مرة، وبألسنتهم وقلوبهم مرة أخرى على كل  أوقاتهم قائمين كانوا أو قاعدين، أو نائمين على جنوبهم، موصولون بالملكوت  الأعلى، فهل هذا مستحيل؟! فلم يستطع أحدنا أن يخلو مع ذكر الله ساعة، بل  دقائق إما بقلبه ولسانه أو بقلبه أو بلسانه، وإن كانت الآية تدل على الصلاة  عند الحاجة إليها إذا عجز، يصلي قاعداً أو جالساً، لكن ليست في هذا، فهذا  عام، يذكرون الله قياماً في كل أوقاتهم.وهذه الصديقة عائشة تقول: ( كان  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الله على كل أحايينه )، وهذا شأن المؤمنين،  تمشي معه تتحدث وتذكر الله عز وجل.. تجلسون تذكروا الله عز وجل.. تتناولون  الطعام والشراب تذكرون الله.. تفترقون تذكرون الله..                                                                      
** وجوب الجمع بين ذكر الله والتفكر في مخلوقاته عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ  [آل عمران:191] ليسوا كالبهائم.. فهؤلاء يتفكرون بقلوبهم  وعقولهم في خلق السماوات والأرض، فهذه الأجرام، وهذه الأفلاك، وهذه  الأنوار، وهذه الأمطار، وهذه الكائنات.. من أوجدها؟ لم أوجدها؟فيزداد  إيمانهم ويرتفع منسوبه إلى درجة اليقين وإلى عين اليقين، إلى علم اليقين  حتى يصبحوا موقنون وكأنهم مع الله، ويقولون بعد التفكر وبعد النظر:   رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا  [آل عمران:191] أي: لهواً ولعباً،  باطل بلا فائدة، وبلا نتيجة، وبلا مقصود حاشى لله عز وجل. قالوا:   سُبْحَانَكَ  [آل عمران:191] تنزيهاً لك وتقديساً عن كل ما هو نقص وأنت  العلي الكبير.(سبحانك) أي: ننزهك يا ربنا عن العيب والنقص والعجز، واللهو  واللعب والباطل، أن تخلق هذه العظائم في المخلوقات لا لشيء إلا لمجرد اللهو  واللعب! حاشاك. ننزهك ونقدسك.ثم قالوا له:  فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  [آل  عمران:191]، فبناءً على إيماننا ويقيننا وعلى عظمتك وجلالك وعلى إنعامك  ورحمتك وإفضالك (قنا عذاب النار) لا تعذبنا به.آمنوا بالعالم الثاني ذو  الشقين: علوي هو دار السلام، وفيه النعيم المقيم، وسفلي هو دار البوار  والجحيم وفيه شقاء وعذاب أليم.آمنوا فقالوا: فقنا عذاب النار.فهم مع الله،  فلا جلسوا ولا سكتوا إلا وهم يذكرون الله، فقالوا:  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ  تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ  [آل عمران:192]، فلو قيل: لم يقيكم عذاب النار؟ لم  تسألونه أن يحفظكم وأن يبعدكم عن عذاب النار؟قالوا:  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ  تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ  [آل عمران:192]، فالعاقل لا يرضى  بالخزي، والحي الذي يعي ويفهم ويصير وهو من أصحاب الألباب لا يرضى بالخزي.  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ  [آل عمران:192]، هذا كلام من عندهم  يذكر الله لنا.. و(ما للظالمين) بالشرك والكفر والإجرام، والذنوب والآثام؛  لأن الظالم هو الذي يضع الأشياء في غير موضعها.فالظلم: وضع الشيء في غير  موضعه، فالذي يعبد غير الله بالاستغاثة والنداء والتقرب إلى هذا المخلوق،  ووضع العبادة في غير موضعها، وأخذها من الله وهو المستحق لها؛ لأنه الخالق  المدبر الحكيم، وأعطاها لـعبد القادر الجيلاني أو عيسى ابن مريم يكون هذا  ظالم. ومثله بيت المؤمن.. فبدلاً من أن يذكر فيه الله ويتلى فيه كتابه،  ويتحدث فيه عن الدار الآخرة وكمالها وجمالها، يأتي بعاهرة ترقص، ومغني  يغني، وكافر يلوي رأسه ويتبجح، ونساء المؤمنات يشاهدنه! أعوذ بالله! لقد  عاش المسلم قروناً ما يسمح لامرأته أن تفتح عينيها في رجل ينظر إليها،  والحجاب ضرب حتى لا ترى المرأة، فكيف إذاً نأتي بشر الخلق وتعايش معهم  وتضحك بأضاحيكهم؟!على كل فهذا حال ومكر اليهود فقد مددنا أعناقنا؛ لأننا ما  قرأنا هذه الآيات ولا اجتمعنا عليها ولا سألنا ما معناها. رَبَّنَا  إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ   *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي  لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا  [آل عمران:192-193]  قالوها صراحة ودعاهم رسول الله إلى الإيمان، وأنبياء الله، وأولياء الله،  وكتب الله، وأعظمها القرآن الكريم:  سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي  لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا  [آل عمران:193] (أن) تفسيرية. أَنْ آمِنُوا  بِرَبِّكُمْ  [آل عمران:193] أي: بخالقكم ورازقكم ومولاكم  فَآمَنَّا  [آل  عمران:193]، فبناءً على هذا:  فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا  سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  [آل عمران:193] فهؤلاء  يتحدثون مع الله عز وجل، بلا حجاب ولا فاصل، وقصه الله علينا كما هو بالحرف  الواحد، وهذا هو الإيمان اليقيني. فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ  عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا  [آل عمران:193] الذنوب: جمع ذنب، الخطيئة التي يؤخذ  بها العبد، كما يؤخذ الحيوان من ذنبه، والسيئات ما أساء بقول أو عمل إلى  نفسي أو إلى غيري. فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  امحها.. استرها  وَكَفِّرْ  عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا   أي: امحها ولا تذكرها لنا؛ حتى نتهيأ لدخول  الجنة.ومطلب آخر:  وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  [آل عمران:193]، فالذي  يذهب إلى نيويورك أو إلى باريس أو إلى لندن فقط للترفه والحياة الطيبة -كما  يقولون- فهذا لا يريد أن يموت مع الأبرار، بل يريد أن يموت مع الفجار  والكفار، فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن ينزل بين الكافرين  وأن يقيم بينهم، إلا من ضرورة وهي كالتالي:أولاً: أن يكون سفيراً، يحمل  رسالة لدولة الإسلام يبلغها، أو يكون تاجراً يأخذ بضائع أو يفرغ بضائع  ويعود، أو يكون طالب علم فقده في دياره، وحاجة المسلمين إليه تلح وتطالب،  أو يكون مرابطاً يجاهد، وقد بينا ذلك في رسالة: (إعلام الأنام بحكم الهجرة  في الإسلام) وقلنا: نحن ننادي الرابطة، ما تسمع هذه الرابطة، يا رابطة!  اربطي بحق، كوني لجنة عليا يشارك فيها كل إقليم.. كل بلد إسلامي..                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ  [آل  عمران:198]، (لكن) استدراكية، الذين اتقوا خالقهم، الرب الخالق، الرب  الرازق، الرب المدبر، الرب المحيي، المميت، المعطي، المالك لكل شيء.  اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ  [آل عمران:198]، أي: أتقوه بطاعته، وطاعة رسله، فالله  يتقى بطاعته وطاعة رسله؛ لأن الله عز وجل يأمرهم، والرسول يبين لهم سبل  السلام وطرق النجاة، والسمو والعلو بما يفعلون وبما يأتون، وبما ينهضون  ويقومون به.فلا تفهموا من أن طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول إن شئتم صليتم وإن  شئتم لا، وإن خشعتم أو لم تخشعوا، وإن شئتم زكيتم وإن شئتم لا، وإن شئتم  طهرتم أنفسكم أو لوثتموها، فالله! ما هذا بالذي نتقي به الله عز وجل. نتقي  الله بطاعته الكاملة وطاعة رسوله؛ لأن الرسول يبين ويشرح ويعلم ويبين  المقادير ويبين الظروف وما إلى ذلك، فلابد من طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم.والاستغناء بالكتاب عن السنة يكون صاحبه كافر وضال وهالك، ومستحيل أن  ينجو بالقرآن دون رسول الله؛ يقول الله عز وجل للرسول:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]، فالصلاة ذكرها تعالى بكتابه. فما هي الصلاة؟! وكيف نركع؟ وكيف  نسجد؟ وما أوقاتها؟ فالقرآن مجمل والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يبين، فجبريل  عليه السلام نزل من السماء وصلى برسول الله حول الكعبة أربعة وعشرين ساعة  وهو يعلمه الصلاة وكيفيتها وأوقاتها، فطاعة الله وطاعة الرسول بهما يتقى  غضب الجبار، وبهما يتقى سخط الله، وإذا اتقينا غضب الله وسخطه فزنا برضاه  وبحبه، فإذا رضي عنا وأحبنا أسعدنا، وأكرمنا، وأعزنا، ورفعنا.هذا التعقيب  العظيم:  لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نُزُلًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلأَبْرَارِ  [آل عمران:198]، فالحال التي  تتقي بها غضب الله وسخطه وما ينتج عنهما من عذابه تكون بطاعة الله، وطاعة  رسوله. فنطيع الله في كل ما أمر عبده أن يعتقده، ويعقده في قلبه، ولو يمزق،  ولو يصلب، ولو يحرق ما يبدل ذلك المعتقد ولا يتخلى عنه.وطاعة الله في ما  أمر به من الكلم الطيب، فتقول الكلمة التي أمر الله أن تقولها، ولو بكى  الناس كلهم أو ضحكوا، وطاعة الله في الأعمال والأفعال التي نقوم بها: من  الصلاة، إلى الرباط والجهاد، وكل فافعل فهنا الطاعة، وطاعة الرسول من طاعة  الله، فليس هناك فرق:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ   [النساء:80].ثم هذه العبادات، وهذه الأنظمة، وهذه الشرائع، هي سلم الرقي  والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، فليست مجرد عبادات وخرافات وتأويل، فهذه أنظمة  دقيقة من شأنها أن تعز وترفع المتقين.من آثارها: أن يسود أهل القرية  المسلمة حب، وإخاء ومودة فيما بينهم، وأن يسودهم أمن وطهر وصفاء، فليست  مجرد كلمة طاعة وتنفيذ الشريعة. لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ  [آل  عمران:198]، كما علمنا:  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ  [آل عمران:198]، الأولون:   مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  [آل عمران:197]، وهم الكفار،  الفجار، الفساق، الذين ما انتظموا في سلك رضا الله وحبه.أما  الَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ  [آل عمران:198]، (جَنَّاتٌ) فوق  السماوات التي إذا رفعنا رءوسنا رأينا سمواً وعلواً، ونشاهد كواكب، ونشاهد  شمساً وقمراً، وهذا كله من صنع الله عز وجل. فكوكب الشمس أكبر من كوكب  الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، فمن ملأه ناراً؟ وما هي الغازات التي تحترق  فيه؟طأطئ رأسك وقل: آمنت بالله.وفوق هذه السماء سماء أخرى.. سبع سماوات،  ومن ثم تجد الجنات، ووصف هذه الجنات خالقها، وصانعها، ومعدها لأوليائه، وهو  الذي وصفها بأدق وصف، يقول الله تعالى:  وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ  جَنَّتَانِ  [الرحمن:46]،  ذَوَاتَا أَفْنَانٍ  [الرحمن:48]،  فِيهِمَا  عَيْنَانِ تَجْرِيَانِ  [الرحمن:50]،  فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ  [الرحمن:68]،  فيهما.. فيهما.. وصف دقيق، حتى الحور العين:  حُورٌ مَقْصُورَاتٌ فِي  الْخِيَامِ  [الرحمن:72].إذاً: وعندنا شي آخر، وهو أن الرائد الأول محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والله! لقد وطئها بقدميه الشريفتين، وشاهد حورها  وقصورها وأنهارها، وقائده ورائده جبريل عليه السلام، ما عندنا خيالات أو  أوهام كما يقول الهابطون والساقطون.يقول الله تعالى:  سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي  أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ  الأَقْصَى  [الإسراء:1]، فمن كان يحلم بهذا أو يفهم أن شخصاً من مكة يصل  إلى بيت المقدس في دقائق؟! وكيف يتم هذا؟!إسراء الله برسوله؟ ومن بيت  المقدس إلى:  سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   [النجم:14-15].إذاً: هو عاد ووصفها كما شاهدها، فهذه الجنات عرفنا أن آخر  من يدخل الجنة يعطى مثل الدنيا مرتين، كوكبين.. قولوا اللهم اجعلنا من  أهلها، ومعنى هذا: اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين، فإن استجاب الله لنا، وقال:  أنتم من أهلها، والله ليتوب علينا، ويقودنا إلى التوبة حتى نتقيه، فسنن  الله لا تتبدل.يقول الله تعالى:  لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [آل عمران:198]، أي:  أربعة أنهار، وصفهم الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة محمد، إذ قال:  مَثَلُ  الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ  غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ  وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ  مُصَفًّى  [محمد:15]. فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ  [محمد:15]، أنهار: جمع نهر، وهذه  الأنهار الأربعة هي بلايين، ولكن هذه أصناف الأنهار.أولاً:  مِنْ مَاءٍ  غَيْرِ آسِنٍ  [محمد:15].ثانياً:  مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ   [محمد:15]؛ لأن اللبن إذا بات في غير الثلاجة يصبح حامض.ثالثاً:   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ  [محمد:15]، حتى ما تقول: خمر متعفنة كخمر  الدنيا. لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفًّى   [محمد:15]، تجري بين القصور وتحت الأشجار، أبشروا إن متتم على لا إله إلا  الله.قال:  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [آل عمران:198]، الخلود: البقاء والدوام،  انطوت العوالم ولم يبق إلا عالم علوي هو الجنة، وعالم سفلي هو جهنم، فقط،  ولا فناء أبداً لا للعالم العلوي ولا للسفلي وهكذا أراد الجبار.قال:   نُزُلًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:198]، (النزل): الضيافة، فالآن  يسمون الفندق النزل، وأصل النزل ما يعد للضيف، من طعام وشراب وفراش حتى  يغادر، فالضيف تعد له نزله، وتهيئ له الفراش والطعام والشراب وما يحتاج  إليه فهذا هو النزول، وتسمية الفنادق بـ(النزل) لا بأس به، لكن بالمقابل،  وحتى نزل الجنة بالمقابل وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح، وبالتقوى المكونة من  إيمان وعمل صالح. نُزُلًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:198]، إذاً: يعجز  الواصفون عن وصفه، ما تستطيع أن تقدره أو تقنن؛ لأنه من عند الجبار عز  وجل. وأخيراً يقول:  وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلأَبْرَارِ  [آل  عمران:198]، وما عند الله فوق النزول هذا خير للأبرار. والأبرار: جمع بار،  أو بر، وهو المطيع لله والرسول، الصادق في طاعته، المخلص فيها، الذي كثرت  خيراته، وحسناته فأصبحت كالبر في ساحتها واتساعها؛ لأن البر ضد البحر.  والأبرار كثرت صالحاتهم وحسناتهم وبذلوا ما لم يبذل غيرهم من الخيرات  والصالحات فوصفوا بالبرور فكانوا الأبرار. أما المتقي فهو الذي يطيع الله  في الأمر والنهي فله نزل عند ربه، لكن هذا اتسع نطاق بره وخيره، والمتقي هو  الذي أطاع الله ورسوله فلم يعصيهما في واجب أوجباه ولا في محرم حرماه، وقد  تكون حسناته قليلة. والبر البار: الذي يطعم الفقراء، المساكين، يكسو  العراة، يداوي الجرحى، يبذل، يبذل.. يبذل الليل والنهار، زيادة على  الواجبات، ولهذا:  وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلأَبْرَارِ  [آل  عمران:198]، فأنت كن براً بحسب قدرتك.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وهنا حادثة حدثت.. فلما توفي النجاشي ملك الحبشة رحمة الله  عليه، وكان إماماً في النصرانية وقائداً لها، وشاء الله أن يهاجر إلى  الحبشة المهاجرون وعلى رأسهم جعفر بن أبي طالب ومجموعة معه، وقرءوا عليه  سورة الكهف فبكى، ودخل في الإسلام، وبعثت قريش برجالها ليتسلموا الشاردين  أو الفارين؛ فمنعهم وردهم خائبين.إذاً: مضت أعوام والرسول بالمدينة وتوفي  أصحمة ملك الحبشة، فخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمؤمنين إلى مسجد  الغمامة، فكان ساحة وصحراء، وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب، فالمنافقون والمرضى  قالوا: ما هذا يصلي على هذا الحبشي؟! مسيحي مات في بلاده، ما هذه الصلاة؟!  فهذا طعن في اتجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وهذا المرض موجود في كل زمان  ومكان، والذين لا أخلاق فاضلة لهم لابد أن يقعون في هذا، فأنزل الله  تعالى:  وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [آل عمران:199]، (وإن) لتوكيد  الخبر.. أي: اليهود والنصارى،  لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكُمْ  [آل عمران:199]، أي: أيها المؤمنون  وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [آل عمران:199] أي: من التوراة والإنجيل،  خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لا  يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ  أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  [آل  عمران:199]، فدخل فيها عبد الله بن سلام ، ودخل فيها كل من أسلم من أهل  الكتاب، وإن نزلت في النجاشي؛ لأن القرآن عام.فالآن لك أن تقول: ما من  يهودي أو نصراني يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ويدخل في  الإسلام فيقيم الصلاة ويؤتي الزكاة، ويبعد عما حرم الله إلا كان من هؤلاء  الوارثين للجنة، فلا فرق بين عربي وعجمي، أبيض، أسود، كلها أول وآخر، كلها  لا قيمة لها، وإنما من زكى نفسه، وطيبها، وطهرها، وأصبحت كأرواح الملائكة  أصبح أهلاً لأن يرفعه إليه، وينزله بجواره في دار السلام، ومن خبّث نفسه  ولوثها وعفنها فأصبحت كأرواح الشياطين ولو كان ابن النبي أو أباه ما دخل  دار السلام.والحقيقة هذه يتجاهلها المغرضون والمبطلون، وينسون أن آزر والد  إبراهيم الخليل في جهنم، ونسوا أن امرأتا: نوح ولوط، خانتا نبيين رسولين،  وغشتهما وخدعتهما هما في جهنم، وفوق هذا كأنكم برسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهو في طريقه في مكة إلى المدينة، قال لأصحابه: ( أذن لي أن أزور قبر  أمي، فمر بها ووقف يبكي فسألوه، فقال: استأذنت ربي في أن أزور قبر أمي  فأذن لي، واستأذنت في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي فبكوا جميعاً )، تستغفر  لشخص مات نفسه خبيثة منتنة، من يدخله دار السلام؟ونزل القرآن:  مَا كَانَ  لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ  وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي قُرْبَى  [التوبة:113]، الهابطون يقولون: هذا شيء  آخر، أم الرسول في الجنة.أما الشيعة والروافض قالوا: أبو رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في الجنة، وعبد المطلب وأبو طالب .الشاهد عندنا: هذا شأن من  يعرض عن كتاب الله ولم يدرسه ولم يجتمع عليه، وما أصابنا من ضعف وشر وخبث  وظلم وفساد وهبوط نتيجة جهلنا بكتاب الله. أبعدونا كل البعد فأصبحنا نقرأ  على الأموات.وأبرهن ونقول: كم من مرة نكون جالسين في المسجد فيمر بنا شخص  حافظ القرآن، فنقول له: من فضلك اقرأ علي شيء من القرآن!!أو نقول: نحن عملة  موظفون في دائرة، إذا استرحنا فهل نقول: أيكم يسمعنا شيء من القرآن؟ كيف  إذاً نقرأ القرآن ونفهم مراد الله منه وما فيه من تعاليم وهدى؟وفوق ذلك من  الحجج والبراهين، لقد خمت ديار المسلمين بالخبث والظلم والشر والفساد  والإجرام نتيجة بعدهم عن نور الله وهدايته، ما أقبلوا على الله في صدق،  وبعدوا عن بيوت الله وكتاب الله، وما يوجد من تعليم ومدارس لا تجزي؛ لأنهم  ما أرادوا بها وجه الله، والبرهنة عندنا كثير في هذه المسائل.فمتى نعود؟  الباب مفتوح، فقط نصدق الله في أننا مؤمنون، ونأخذ بحزم أنفسنا، فإذا دقت  الساعة السادسة مساءً يقف دولاب العمل، فلا دكان، ولا متجر، ولا مقهى، ولا  مصنع، ولا مزرعة، ولا عمل، ولا سيارة.. الكل يقف.ويأخذ أهل الحي من أحياء  المدينة أو أهل القرية يتطهرون ويغيرون لباسهم، ويأخذون نساءهم وأطفالهم،  إلى بيت ربهم، والرب ينظر إليهم، انظر كيف أقبلوا علي، تركوا دنياهم وتخلوا  عنها وجاءوا يستمطرون رحماتي ويطلبون رضاي، وما لدي وما عندي، فيجلسون  جلوسنا هذا بعد صلاة المغرب، فليلة آية من كتاب الله يتغنون بها، فتحفظ  وتحشى في الصدور، للصغير والكبير، للمرأة والرجل، ويفهم مراد الله منها  والمطلوب، والعزم على العمل إن كان واجب فعلنا، وإن كان محرماً، تركنا  واجتنبنا.والليل   الآتية حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول يحفظ حفظاً حقيقاً، ويشرح  ويفهم المؤمنون والمؤمنات ويطبقون العمل؛ ما يمضي عليهم سنة إلا وهم  كأصحاب رسول الله كالملائكة. ولن تجد أي جريمة في القرية.أما قال تعالى:   إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]، فكل  الجرائم والموبقات من الجهل وظلمته في النفس، فليست من العلم ومعرفة الله،  وهل هذا يشقينا ويتعسنا، ويوقف العمل؟قلنا: الذين تقتدون بهم اليهود  والنصارى.. ادخل باريس، ادخل برلين أو لندن، فالساعة السادسة يقف العمل،  ونحن يقف العمل، وإلى أين يذهبون بأطفالهم ونسائهم؟ إلى المقاصف، إلى  المراقص، إلى دور السينما، إلى اللهو وإلى الباطل.ونحن ماذا ما نصنع؟ فكم  سنة ونحن نبكي هذا البكاء؟ ما استطاع أهل قرية ولا حاكم يشرح هذا القانون  ويلزم به؛ لتعود هذه الأمة إلى مسارها الأول، بلا تكلفة، ولو طبق هذا  لاستغنت الأمة عن نصف الميزانية، وأقسم بالله على ذلك، والذي راتبه عشرة  آلاف والله! لاتسعته وفاضت عنه، وأنفقها في سبيل الله، لما يدخل النور في  القلوب، أما مع الظلمة والهوى، والشهوة والتكالب على الدنيا لن يكفينا شيء،  فالآن السرقات والجرائم والتلصص، ولنصبح عالم هذه الأمة بالإيمان الحق  والإسلام الصحيح، وهذا يأتي من طريق الإقبال على الله وتعلم الهدى، ولن  يأتي بما نحن عليه.معاشر المستمعين! بلغوا هذه الدعوة؛ حتى نسمع من القرية  الفلانية أصبحوا يجتمعون كلهم من صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء كل ليلة  ونزورهم، وبعد عام نسأل: كم جريمة ارتبكت؟ ولا جريمة. وكم من فقير يبكي  جوعاً؟ ولا فقيراً.وكم من عارٍ يمشي بالناس بالعارية؟لأن هذا هدى الله ونور  الله، مستحيل أن يتخلف.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (81) 
الحلقة (222)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (83)


إن عباد الله المؤمنين لم يؤتوا شيئاً خيراً من الصبر، فحياة العبد المؤمن  في كل تفاصيلها بحاجة إلى الصبر؛ فصبر على طاعة الله سبحانه، وصبر عن معاصي  الله، وصبر على المحن والبلاء، ثم مصابرة أعداء الله والرباط في سبيل  الله؛ طمعاً بما عند الله عز وجل لعباده المجاهدين في سبيله، والباذلين  أنفسهم وأموالهم في مرضاته، لذلك فقد كان آخر هذه السورة دعوة الله عز وجل  لعباده إلى الصبر والمصابرة والتقوى؛ لأن ذلك هو سبيل الفوز والنجاح  والفلاح.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          إن الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فهو المهتدي، ومن يضلل فلن  تجد له ولياً مرشداً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي  هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة  وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:معشر الأبناء والإخوان المستمعين! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى  هذا النداء الإلهي، من خاتمة سورة آل عمران، وهو قول الله عز وجل بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا  وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [آل  عمران:200]، فهذه خاتمة سورة آل عمران ذات المائتي آية، وختمت بهذه الآية  الكريمة:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا  وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [آل عمران:200].   ‏                                
** خصوصية مناداة الله سبحانه وتعالى بـ(يا أيها الذين آمنوا) للمؤمنين دون غيرهم                                                                                                   * *
                                إن من إكرام الله تعالى لنا، أن نادانا بعنوان الإيمان في  كتابه العزيز، نحو تسعة وثمانين نداء، إذ النداءات تسعون، أحد النداءات:   يا أيها النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  [الطلاق:1]، والمنادى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمطلوب والعمل نحن المؤمنين، إذا طلقتم  النساء، فبين لنا كيف نطلق، وكيف يعتد نساؤنا، وكيف نراجع وكيف.. إلى آخر  ما جاء في أحكام الطلاق والعِدد.إذاً: ما السر بندائنا بعنوان الإيمان؟ علم  المستمعون والمستمعات: أنه الحياة، المؤمن حي، والحي خلاف الميت، فالحي  يسمع النداء ويجيب، إذا أمر وكان قادراً على الفعل فعل، وإذا نهي وزجر  ازدجر وترك، وإذا عُلم علم، وإذا حذر حذر، وإذا بشر فرح واستبشر؛ وذلك  لكمال حياته.ومن هنا قررنا أن غير المؤمنين أموات، والبرهنة القاطعة هي  أننا لا نكلفهم وهم في ذمتنا وتحت رايتنا، ولا نكلفهم بصيام ولا صلاة، ولا  حج ولا عمرة ولا جهاد؛ لأنهم بمنزلة الأموات، فإذا نفخت فيهم روح الإيمان،  وقال أحدهم: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، سرت الروح في  جسمه، العين تبصر، الأذن تسمع، اللسان ينطق، اليد تأخذ وتعطي، والرجل تمشي؛  وذلك لكمال حياته.فمن هنا نادانا مولانا تسعين نداءً، استولت هذه النداءات  على كل متطلبات حياتنا نحن المسلمين، حياة السعادة والكمال، ومع الأسف ما  عرف هذا المسلمون، ولا دروا ما به وما فيه، وها نحن مع هذا النداء، وهو آية  واحدة، فلنتدبر ما يحتوي عليه هذا النداء.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:200]، يا من آمنتم بالله رباً لا رب غيره، أي: خالقاً رازقاً مالكاً  مدبراً لا رب غيره، وآمنتم بالله إلهاً، أي: معبوداً لا معبود يستحق  العبادة سواه؛ لأن الذي لا يخلق ولا يرزق، ولا يحيي ولا يميت، ولا يعطي ولا  يمنع، ولا يضر ولا ينفع، دعاؤه والانحناء بين يديه، وتقبيل رجله، والركوع  له عبث، لا يصح أبداً. فدعاء من لا وجود له، ودعاء من لا يسمع دعاءٌ غير  معقول ولا مشروع، ولا يصح عقلاً، وكذلك دعاء من لا يقدر على إعطائك ما تطلب  لا يجوز، ويكون دعاءك عبثاً، ودعاء من لا يقدر على إنقاذك وتخليصك من  محنتك لا يجوز. فإذا مررت أمام منزل خرب وليس فيه سكان، ورأيت فقيراً  ينادي: يا أهل البيت أطعموني، يا أهل الدار إني جائع، ظمآن، أنقذوني، ستقول  لهذا الفقير المنادي: يا عبد الله! البيت خرب ليس فيه أحد، ولو تبيت طول  الليل تنادي لن يسمعك أحد، اذهب إلى البيت الذي فيه أهله يسمعون ندائك  ويعرفون حاجتك، ويقدرون على إنقاذك وإعطائك.ومن صور هذا النداء في حياتنا،  نداء الذين يقفون أمام الأضرحة والقباب وقبور الصالحين وينادون ويستغيثون  ويطلبون، حالهم كحال هذا الفقير الذي أمام بيت خرب ليس فيه سكان وهو ينادي  ويطلب، فلا فرق بينهما؛ لأن الميت لا يسمع.مثلاً: لو فرضنا أنه سمعك عبد  القادر أو فلان أو فلان.. في قبره فلن يمد يده لك بالعطاء، ولن يقدم لك  كلمة ينصحك بها. فسؤاله إذاً لعب وعبث، ومع هذا ما زال بعض المسلمون إلى  الآن يستغيثون ويدعون وينادون أمواتاً، غير أحياء؛ بسبب الجهل وظلمته، فلم  يعلمهم أحد، ولم يجلسوا بين يدي أحد من العلماء يعرفهم بربهم حتى يعرفوه حق  معرفته. فماذا ترجو منهم؟ فلابد من هذا التخبط والجهل والضلال، فمن أراد  إنقاذهم فليعمل على جمعهم بين يديه وتربيتهم، وبعد ذلك يتأكد أنهم لا يدعون  غير الله، ولا يستغيثون بسواه أبداً؛ علموا.يا من آمنتم بالله رباً  وإلهاً! وآمنتم بالقرآن كتاباً يحمل الهدى والنور! فاستنارت قلوبكم وعرفتم  الطريق إلى ربكم، من خلال ما حواه هذا الكتاب المنير، هذا النور الإلهي،   فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا   [التغابن:8].يا من آمنتم بالنبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولاً!  مرسل إليكم ليعلمكم ويبين لكم الطريق، ويهديكم إلى سبل نجاتكم وسلامتكم.                                                                      
** من أنواع الصبر: الصبر على طاعة الله ورسوله                                                                                                   * *
                                يا من آمنتم بلقاء الله والوقوف بين يديه، وسؤالكم عن  الذرة من الخير أو الشر، والجزاء العادل في تلك الساعة؛ أنتم الأحياء بسبب  هذا الإيمان يأمركم مولاكم بالصبر،  اصْبِرُوا  [آل عمران:200]، صبر يصبر  صبراً على شيء تحمل، ولم يفرط ولن يفرط، وقد علمتم أن للصبر ثلاثة مواطن: -  صبر على طاعة الله ورسوله في الرخاء والشدة، في اليسر والعسر، في الغنى  والفقر، في الحرب والسلم، بحيث لا تسمح لنفسك بأن تعصي الله ورسوله بترك  واجب أوجباه، وعلمت أن هذا الأمر واجب الفعل ويحرم تركه؛ لأنه يزكيك ويهيئك  لسعادتك، تركه يرديك ويشقيك، فالنفس تتململ وتتضجر إذا لم تحملها على أن  تصبر. فلابد إذاً من أن تصبر وتأمر نفسك بالصبر على طاعة الله بفعل ما أمر  به وأوجبه من العقائد والأقوال والأفعال والصفات والذوات، حبسها على الصلاة  لا تفارقها، حبسها على بر الوالدين لا تعقهما، حبسها على ملازمة ذكر الله  ما تتركه، جاهد والزمها ذلك هذا موطن، صبر دون معاصي الله والرسول،  فالمعصية لا تقربها.والمعاصي: ما حرم الله ورسوله من زنا، من ربا، من عقوق  الوالدين، من الغيبة، من النميمة، من الخيانة، من الغش، من الخداع، من  الكبر، من العجب، أنواع المحرمات.فعبد الله المؤمن مأمور أن يحبس نفسه دون  تلك المعاصي، ولا يأذن لها ولا يسمح لها أن تقرب معصية من تلك المعاصي،  فكما تحبس طفلك في البيت حتى لا يخرج، وكما تحبس دابتك حتى لا تهرب كذلك  تحبس نفسك؛ حتى لا تعدو إلى تلك المعصية فتقارفها، فحبس النفس دون معاصي  الله ورسوله تتململ النفس وتتضجر وتدفعك وتحاول أن.. وأنت كالأسد لا تبال  بتخبطها وحيرتها وشهواتها وأهوائها.ولا تقل: هذا متعذر، فالفعل قد تعجز  عنه، أما الترك ففي الترك راحة، فلو أمرت أن تشرب محرماً هذا فعل صعب، فلن  تستطيع أن تشرب سم، لكن كون قيل لك: لا تشرب، أي كلفة في لا تشرب؟ في الترك  راحة يقينية، لكن الفعل قد يحتاج إلى جهد وبذل طاقة.وعلمنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بهذا، فقال: ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم )، أي:  ما أطقتم وقدرتم على فعله، وما عجزتم عنه فليس عليكم شيء، ( إذا أمرتكم  بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم، وما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه )، معنى: (اجتنبه): لا  تُقبل عليه، اجعلوه جانبك، لا تُقبل عليه بوجهك لتأتي وتفعله، اجعله جانب  من جوانب الحياة. ولم يقل: وما نهيتك عنه فاجتنبوا ما استطعتم، فلن يقول  هذا عاقل؛ لأن الترك فيه راحة. فلما تجلس مع إخوانك، هل ستشعر بالإعياء  والتعب والمشقة إذا ما اغتبت فلان، وقلت: فلان صفته كذا.. وسلوكه كذا..  كذا.. كذا..؟ نعم ستجد المشقة حين تلزم الصمت، أما أن تترك ففي الترك  راحة.( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم، وما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه )،  والله عز وجل يقول:  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [التغابن:16]،  وبيان ذلك: دعينا إلى الجهاد، فالمريض والأعرج والأعمى لا يجب أن يخرجوا  للجهاد؛ لقوله تعالى:  لَيْسَ عَلَى الأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى  الأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ  [النور:61]، وهذا في  الجهاد فقط.وفي الإنفاق: فصاحب المليون ينفق الألف، وصاحب الألف ينفق  الريال، والذي لا ريال له لا يجب عليه شيء؛ لقوله تعالى:  فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [التغابن:16].وهذه الصلاة عماد الدين، معراج  السمو والرقي إلى لملكوت الأعلى، فإذا كنت قادراً على أن تصلي قائماً صليت  قائماً، فإن مرضت صليت قاعداً، فإن عجزت عن القعود صليت على جنبك، وبهذا  علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع أنها الصلاة مناجاة الرحمن عز  وجل.هناك كلمة؛ عسى الله أن ينفع بها -وإن لم أنتفع أنا بها- فمن منا يدخل  في الصلاة يعلم ويشعر -حقيقة- أنه يتكلم مع الله، ويجد لذة كما يتكلم مع  فلان؟! هذه ألهمتها وأنا أبكي، ومن ثم عرفنا ما علة هذا الجفاف، فلما تتكلم  مع شخص، كيف حالك وأنت تتكلم معه؟ فهل يكون قلبك هنا أو هناك، ويخطر ببالك  شيء وأنت مقبل تطالبه: يا فلان لا تقعد هنا، يا فلان لم ما جئت؟!فالذي  يصلي ولا يشعر بهذا الشعور وأنه يتكلم.. والله يسمعه وبين يديه، ما يجد  فائدة في صلاته، ولا لذة لها ولا قيمة، وهذا الذي أصابنا وما شعرنا به. كيف  أنا أتكلم معه ولا أشعر أنه يسمعني ولا أتأدب معه في مكالمته؟!كلنا نصلي  وكأن الله غائب عنا، وإن كنا نعلم أن الله نصب وجهه لنا، لكن ليس شعور  حقيقي بأننا نتلذذ بالكلام معه عز وجل، ولا نفرح ونسر أننا نتكلم معه عز  وجل. قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ  لِلَّهِ  [آل عمران:199]، خشع: أي: ذل وانكسر واضطرب، وتحرك جسمه وارتعد؛  لأنه بين يدي الجبار، بين يدي الواحد القهار، فهل عاملنا الله بهذا الخشوع؟  فلهذا فقدنا سر هذه الصلاة، وأصبح الجفاف واليبوسة كأننا ما نصلي، كالذي  يأكل وكأنه ما أكل، شرب وكأنه ما شرب.قال تعالى:  خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لا  يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [آل عمران:199]، أي: لا  يبيع دينه بدنياه، ولا يبيع آخرته بحياته ودنياه، ما يبيع الآخرة بالدنيا،  سواء كان يفتي بالباطل من أجل أن يأخذ ثمن على فتاواه، أو يزين للناس  الباطل والحرام؛ من أجل أن يرضوا عنه ويوافقوه على ما يريد، كمن يقبل على  دنياه فيستحل محارم الله عز وجل، اشترى بآيات الله ثمناً قليلاً؛ لأن آيات  الله أحكامه وقوانينه وشرعه.                                                                      
** من أنواع الصبر: الصبر على الابتلاء                                                                                                   * *
                                من مواطن الصبر: أن تجاهد نفسك وأن تحبسها على طاعة الله  ورسوله بفعل الأمر، فلا تتهاون في فريضة ولا واجب أوجبه الله ورسوله، وإن  فشلت وعصيت الله وما صبرت فلست بصابر، احبس نفسك عن معاصي الله ورسوله ولا  تسمح لها أن تقول كلمة سوء، أو تنظر نظرة سوء، أو تأكل لقمة حرام، وبذلك  تكون قد أطعت الله وتهيأ للجزاء بعد ذلك.ومن مواطن الصبر على الابتلاء، إذ  ما منا أحد إلا ويبتلى طال الزمان أو قصر، يقول تعالى:  وَنَبْلُوكُمْ  بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً  [الأنبياء:35]، أي: اختباراً،   وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ  [الأنبياء:35]،  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ  يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ  [العنكبوت:2]،  حسبانهم باطل.الصبر هنا: على البلاء، فإن كان فقراً اصبر عليه، ولا تمد يدك  إلى مال أخيك، أو مال عدوك، لكونك فقيراً أو محتاجاً، تسرق وتغصب وتسلب  وتأخذ، ما صبرت، ابتليت بالمرض، لا يسمع الله منك كلمة تدل على عدم رضاك  بالله وما ابتلاك به، لا تقل: إلا الحمد لله، سواء اشتد الألم أو عظم أو خف  وهان، أنت ذاك عبد الله، فلتكن نفسك راضية مطمئنة بما ابتلاك الله به، ولا  مانع أن تتناول الأدوية المأذون فيها، المشروعة، متوكلاً على الله، وأنت  تعلم أن الشفاء بيد الله، إن شاء شفاك، وإن شاء لم يفعل، هو العليم الحكيم،  لكن تسخط وتصرخ وتقول: و.. و.. هذا الضجر والسخط يتنافى مع الصبر على  البلاء.قد تبتلى بموت أعز عزيز لديك، فلا يسمع الله منك كلمة تسخط، ولا  تضجر ولا تململ، ولكن قل: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، والحمد لله، فهذه هي  الكلمة التي لا تفارق المؤمن، وهو يعلم أن السخط والتضجر لا يفيدانه شيئاً،  ولا يغنيان عنه من الله شيئاً، الأمر الذي ينتفع به ويكتسب الخير، هو أن  يفوض الأمر لله، ويقول: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون،  فالذي صبر في هذه المواطن الثلاثة أصبح أكمل الناس.صبر على الطاعة ما رأيته  يعصي الله، لا بفعل.. لا بترك ولا بفعل.صبر على البلاء كيف ما كان، فقراً  أو مرضاً أو موتاً أو غربة أو تعباً أو مشقة أو عمل دائماً كلمة: الحمد لله  لا تفارقه.وهذه ميزة لهذه الأمة منذ أن كانت تعرف هذه الأمة في الكتب  الأولى في الإنجيل والتوراة، تعرف بأمة الحمد، فلو سألت يهودياً أو  نصرانياً، فقيراً أو مريضاً: كيف حالك؟ فلا يعرف كلمة (الحمد لله) ولا يسمع  بها. ولو سألت مؤمناً وإن كان عامياً: كيف حالك؟ يقول لك: الحمد لله، فلا  تفارقه، فالحمد والثناء والجمال لله عز وجل.اللهم ثبتنا على الصبر.                                                                      
** الفرق بين الصبر والمصابرة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَصَابِرُوا  [آل عمران:200]، فالصبر غير  المصابرة، والمصابرة أن يكون عدوك أمامك، والسيف في يده، وأنت أمامه والسيف  في يدك، وأنت تتمايل تتحين الفرصة لضربه وهو كذلك، فإن أنت صابرته غلبته،  وإن ما صابرته فشلت وغلبك في الصبر وقتلك.ويرى: أن عنترة بن شداد العبسي  المعروف عند العرب والعجم شاعت شهرته وطار صيته في العالم في بطولته، ما  بارزه ولا قاتله بطل إلا هزمه، فسألوه يوماً: ما سر هذه البطولة وهذا  الانتصار؟ قال لهم: كل ما في الأمر أنني أصابره حتى ينهزم. لا أقل ولا  أكثر، كلما أشعر بالضعف أتقوى بالصبر، وهو كل ما يشعر بالضعف يتقوى ثم  ينهزم أضربه.فهذا عنترة بن شداد العبسي مضرب المثل في البطولة، فسألوه: كيف  تنتصر دائماً؟ قال: ما هناك شيء أتفضل به على غيري، عضلاتي، بنيتي، بدني  كغيري، أضعف من كثير من الذين يقاتلهم، كل ما في الأمر: أنني أصابرهم كلما  يحاول نحاول نحاول.. نصبر فينهزم قبلي، لما يضعف أضربه وأنتصر عليه، هذه  حقيقة.وقوله تعالى:  وَصَابِرُوا  [آل عمران:200]، هنا: المصابرة في وجه  العدو، وأعداؤنا هم: الشهوة العارمة، والنفس الأمارة بالسوء، والدنيا  بزخارفها وألوان متعها، وأبو مرة إبليس عليه لعائن الله أكبر هذه الأعداء،  يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ  [فاطر:6]،  أي: اجعلوه عدواً حقيقاً.(وَصَابِر  ُوا)، هذه في حال السلم، لسنا في صراع  بين المشركين والمؤمنين، فليس هناك حرب بيننا وبين الكافرين، ولكن هنا  نصابر الشهوات العارمة، ونهزمها، وما تدفعنا وتهزمنا لأن نرتكب الخبث  والمعصية والجريمة، نصابر الدنيا الغرارة، الخداعة بزخارفها، لا تعمينا ولا  تصمنا ونعرف حقيقتها وزوالها وخبثها، ولا نبالي بها، ولا نعصي الجبار من  أجلها، ولكن نعصي النفس الأمارة بالسوء، كل ما تزين لك قبيحاً شينه في  وجهها، وكل ما تميلك إلى كذا مل إلى كذا وتخل عنها حتى تمد عنقها وتستسلم،  جاهد، صابر.إذا الشيطان زين لك كلمة وحسنها لا تقلها، وحسن لك لقمة لا  تلقمها ولا تبتلعها فهو عدوك، فهنا الميدان ميدان مصابرة، ومصابرة الميدان  الجهاد ضد الأعداء، وهم الكفار فكلهم أعداء الإسلام والمسلمين، أهل الكتاب  والمجوس، والمشركين والملاحدة والبلاشفة وكل الدنيا، فكيف نصابرهم؟ أولاً:  إذا أعلنت الحرب ودخلت قواتنا أو رجالنا الميدان لا ننهزم، ولا نعطيهم  ظهرونا، ولا نوليهم أدبارنا،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ   [الأنفال:15]، لم يقل: لا تعطوهم ظهوركم، ولكن جاء بكلمة ما يطيقها الحر،  فلا تعطوهم أدباركم، وتفرون أمامهم وتعطوهم ظهوركم. فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ  الأَدْبَارَ   *  وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ   [الأنفال:15-16]، اللهم  إِلَّا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزًا  إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ بَاءَ بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ  وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  [الأنفال:16]؛ تحقيقاً لمبدأ (وَصَابِرُوا)، فكيف  تنهزم أمامهم وأنت ترغب في الاستشهاد والموت، وأنت تريد السماء، والملكوت  الأعلى والدار الآخرة، وهذا الحيوان الميت أمامك، كيف تنهزم أمامه؟!وهنا من  ذكريات التاريخ لطيفة، مسجل عند الأوروبيين أيام بداية العثمانية، حاملة  راية الإسلام وهي تفتح في شرق أوروبا وتغلغلت إلى البوسنة والهرسك -كما  تقولون-، يقولون: كان الجندي العثماني يربط نفسه مع المدفع، ويضرب.. ويضرب  .. حتى تنفد الطلقات، فيأتي العدو فيقتله وجهاً لوجه، ولا يعطيه دبره؛  عملاً بقول الله تعالى:  فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ  [الأنفال:15]، حتى  أصبح يضرب بهم المثل في القوة، أتاتورك القوة التركية، أيام كان الإسلام  يعمر قلوبهم وفاضت أنواره على كل أحاسيسهم ومشاعرهم، عرف هذه العدو فكاد  لنا ولهم، فأهبطهم إلى الأرض، وأفقدهم الإيمان، وأفقدهم المعرفة بالله، وهو  كما تشاهدون.(وَصَابِ  رُوا): حرام عليك أن تنهزم، فالمسلم ما ينهزم، أمره  الله أن يصابر عدوه حتى يستشهد أو يقتل عدوه، هذا في كل ساحات المعركة،  (وَصَابِرُوا) عدوكم تغلبوه بالصبر، فتغلبوه في الحرب.                                                                      
** فضل الرباط في سبيل الله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَرَابِطُوا  [آل عمران:200]، المرابطة هي: أن  ثغورنا في حدود ديارنا سواء الضيقة أو الواسعة، يجب أن نرابط فيها، وكان  المؤمن لا يأخذ أجراً من السلطان، يقول لأم أولاده: أعدي لي طعام شهر، سويق  أو التمر أو الخبز الجاف وفراشه على ظهره ويمشي إلى الثغر، يبيت راكعاً  ساجداً يدعو الله، ويعيش على ذلك الشغف من العيش، ويظل لمدة شهر وهو يحرس  ديار الإيمان والإسلام، ثم يعود.وكم من تراهم ذاهبين وراجعين لا أجرة ولا  وسام ولا شرف، فقط في سبيل الله، ويتخرجون ربانيين الذي ينقطع إلى الله في  الليل والنهار، في مكان لا زخرف فيه ولا طعام ولا شرب، لمدة أربعين يوماً  يصبح ولي الله.هذا الرباط الآن انتهى، لكن حل محله الثغور، جمع ثغرة،  الثكنات جمع ثكنة، فمع من نتكلم؟ مع ثلاثة وأربعين دولة. من قسم المسلمين؟  فكيف دولة الإسلام تصبح نيفاً وأربعين دولة؟! أأذن الله في هذا؟ أهذا  يسعدنا؟! أهذا يعزنا؟! أهذا يحفظ ديننا؟! والله ما كان في الكل.فالثالوث  الأسود هو الذي فرقنا وشتتنا، حين مددنا أعناقنا واستجبنا له، الجهل هو  جهلنا أولاً، واليوم كنت أسمعكم القانون تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر،  إياك أن تقول قال الله، فحرموا أمة الإسلام من كتاب ربها، وإذا لم تهتد  أمة الإسلام كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، فإلى ما ستهتدي؟ فلا توجد الهداية  والنور إلا في القرآن الكريم.فتأمروا على القرآن الكريم وحولوه إلى الموتى،  فكنت لا تسمع القرآن يقرأ إلا في بيت الميت فقط، حتى أصبحت العاهر البغي  إذا ماتت في دار البغي أو البغاء، يؤتى بأهل القرآن ويقرءون ويأخذون الطعام  والفلوس. فهل هذه هي أمة الإسلام؟ وإن عجبت وقلت: كيف؟الجواب عندنا بسرعة:  فقد استعمرتنا أوروبا وأذلتنا كيف حكمنا الكفر وسادنا؟! فهل نحن ربانيون  أولياء الله؟! لا والله! ما كان هذا، وأماتونا بهذا السحر العجيب.اللطيفة:  ذكر الشيخ رشيد رضا في المنار عند قوله تعالى:  يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [آل عمران:199]، قال شيخ من كبار علماء الأزهر،  سمتاً واستقامة وصلاحاً وعلماً أعلن في مجلس الأزهر، قال: الذي يدعي أنه  يعبد الله بالكتاب والسنة زنديق. فلا يتعبد الله إلا بالفقه وما دونه علماء  الإسلام الفقهاء، أما الذي يدعي أنه يعبد الله بالكتاب والسنة زنديق، في  أعظم مجلس في العالم الإسلامي. رد عليه الشيخ، قال: الذي يدعي أنه لا يعمل  بالكتاب والسنة زنديق، وقلنا: والله! زنديق؛ تأييد للنظرية الأولى تفسير  القرآن خطأ، صوابه خطأ وخطأه كفر، ما تقول: قال الله وقال رسوله، قال سيدي  فلان، قال شيخنا، قال كذا.. فأماتوا الأمة، وقطعوها عن الروح والنور، وماتت  كما علمتم وشاهدتم.(وَرَابِ  طُوا)، الآن نقول: يجب على هذه الدويلات أن  تجتمع وأن تبايع إماماً واحداً، وأن تكون الدويلات ولايات، والمسئولون فيها  إن كانوا صلحاء يكونون ولاة، وإمام المسلمين واحد، وحدود المسلمين شرقاً  وغرباً هي ديارهم، ثم في تلك الحدود تقام الثكنات، ويرابط رجال الإيمان  والإسلام.فالآن لا يوجد سيف ورمح، بل يوجد الصواريخ الممتازة، والطائرات  النفاثة، الهياجة، السلاح المدمر، ذاك الذي يكون في حدود ديار العالم  الإسلامي، ويجب أن نكون أكثر منهم عتاداً وسلاحاً، وما اشتريناه اليوم  نصنعه غداً، ويجب وإلا ما أطعنا الله في قوله: (ورابطوا)، فأي رباط هذا؟  فلو تريد أوروبا أن تحتل أي دولة إسلامية لاحتلتها خلال أربعة وعشرين ساعة،  فالأمة مفرقة وممزقة، وتمزقت عقيدتها وسلوكها وآدابها ولا يلام أحد على  آخر، تدبير الله فقط.فيجب أن نعلم أننا عصاة فاسقون عن أمر الله، إذا لم  نصبر، إذا لم نصابر، إذا لم نرابط فهذه أوامر الله.                                                                      
** الصبر والمصابرة وتقوى الله عز وجل سبيل الفلاح                                                                                                   * *
                                وأخيراً قال:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:200]، وبعد  ذلك: لتفلحوا في الدنيا بالعز والكمال والسعادة والطهر والصفاء، وفي الآخرة  بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار. وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل  عمران:200]، كيف نتقي الله عز وجل وهو العلي الأعلى وأنت العظيم، فلا قدرة  لنا على أن نتقي غضب الله وعذابه، فتقوى الله بمحبته ومخافته، فالله سبحانه  وتعالى هو الذي يطعم ويسقي، ويحفظ ويكلأ وخلق كل شيء من أجلنا، وبيده  سبحانه كل شيء، فهو الذي يسلب الحياة والمال. فاتقي الله يا عبد الله! بأن  تحبه وتخافه، فلا تخرج عن طاعته.فالذي لا يعرف محاب الله، ولا كيف يؤديها  لله، ولا يعرف مساخط الله يستحيل أن يكون من المتقين، فلابد من العلم، فإذا  لم تعرف ما يحب الله من الاعتقاد والقول والعمل، والصفات والذوات، إذا لم  تعرف ما يكره الله ويغضب من أجله من السلوك، من النيات، من الأقوال من  الأعمال، فكيف إذاً ستتقي الله عز وجل؟لابد إذاً من العلم، قولوا: يكفي ما  نحن عليه، أين آثار العلم؟ نعود من حيث بدأنا إن أردنا أن نعود، قف يا عبد  الله! وانظر إلى هذا المجلس، من صلاة المغرب إلى أذان العشاء ورجالنا،  ونساؤنا وأطفالنا مصغين يستمعون، كل ليلة وطول العام في كل قرية في كل حي  في العالم الإسلامي، هذا والله طريق العلم والحصول عليه.أهل القرية ينتدب  بعضهم بعضاً هيا نعود إلى الله عز وجل، إلى متى ونحن في هذا العار والخزي  والبوار؟!يا معشر إخواننا! لا يتخلف من غد أحد عن المسجد، حان وقت الساعة  السادسة أخذ المسلمون يحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم، في كل حي وفي  كل قرية، في المملكة، في الجمهورية.. لا تجد شخص إلا وهو في بيت ربه يتعلم  الكتاب والحكمة، فهل سيبقى جاهل أو جاهلة؟بدون قلم ولا كتاب، عرفوا وإذا  عرفوا يرضون بأن تأكلهم النار، ويحل بهم الخزي والعار؟ والله! ما يرضون من  عرف ما يقبل التلوث بحال من الأحوال، ومن ثم لا زنا، ولا خيانة، ولا كذب،  ولا سرقة، ولا عجب، ولا سخرية، بل صفاء، وطهر كامل، ما شاء الله، آمنا  بالله، ما دفعنا شيئاً. وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [آل عمران:200]، نتقي الله عز  وجل بمعرفة ما يغضبه وما يسخطه، وما يرضيه ويحببه، معرفة علمية ونأخذ  بالعمل، وبذلك نصل إلى مستوى: (أني اتقيت عذاب الله وسخطه).                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (لعلكم تفلحون)                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن ثم الختم الأخير:  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [آل  عمران:200]، (لعل) أي: ليعدكم إلى الفلاح، فالفلاح في الدنيا انتصار، عز  وكمال، أمن ورخاء، طهر وصفاء.وفي الآخرة: البعد عن عالم الشقاء، النار  -والعياذ بالله-، ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار، قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ  عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ  [آل عمران:185].وصلِّ اللهم على  نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.                                                                                                   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (82) 
الحلقة (223)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (9)


الدين هو ما يدين به العبد ربه، وما يخضع به له، ويعمل بمقتضاه وموجبه،  وهذا الدين محصور حصراً كاملاً في الإسلام، فلا يوجد في يهودية ولا نصرانية  ولا صابئة ولا بوذية ولا غيرها، فدين الإسلام هو دين الأنبياء من آدم إلى  خاتم الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن ابتغى ديناً سواه لم يقبل منه  وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة آل عمران                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده )، فالحمد لله الذي أهلنا  لهذا الخير، وربنا على كل شيء قدير.وها نحن مع قول ربنا عز وجل:  إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ  وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   *   فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ  وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ  فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ  الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:19-20].                               
** فضل شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                   * *
                                هل تذكرون الغنيمة الباردة التي غنمناها بالأمس؟ هل  انتفعتم بها؟ إنها رواية ( من تلا هذه الآية أثناء تلاوته للسورة وهي قول  الله عز وجل: (( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ))[آل عمران:18]. وقال: وأنا أشهد بما  شهد الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة، فهي لي عندك يا رب وديعة، يؤتى به  يوم القيامة، ويقول الجبار عز وجل: إن لعبدي علي عهد، وأنا أحق من يوفي  بالعهد، أدخلوه الجنة ).                                                                      
** اختلاف أهل العلم في صحة إيمان المقلد في الشهادة                                                                                                   * *
                                تذكرون أيضاً: أن الذي يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن  محمداً رسول الله بدون علم، فقط يقلد الناس.. سمع أهل القرية يقولون: لا  إله إلا الله فقال: لا إله إلا الله، تعلمون أن أهل العلم مختلفون في صحة  إيمانه؛ لأن الشاهد -كما هي حال البشر- لا يشهد على وقوع شيء أو على عدمه  إلا بعلم حصل عليه من طريق سمعه وبصره وعقله ووعيه.أما أن يقول: أشهد أن  كذا وكذا ولم يعلم ذلك فهذا لا تقبل شهادته.                                                                      
** من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله فقد واطأت شهادته شهادة الله وملائكته وأولي العلم من عباده                                                                                                   * *
                                ما الذي فزنا به أمس في هذا الباب؟ إذا سئلت: كيف عرفت أنه  لا إله إلا الله وبم تشهد؟ تقول: أنا أشهد بشهادة الله وملائكته وأولي  العلم من عباده، فإذا كان هؤلاء يكذبون أو يخطئون كنت أنا كذلك، ومستحيل أن  يشهد الله بدون علم، ولو علم الله في العوالم الظاهرة والباطنة أن هناك  إلهاً لأخبر عنه، ولكنه شهد أنه لا إله إلا هو.والملائكة وهم يطوفون  بالعوالم ويسبحون فيها لو كان هناك من يستحق أن يعبد مع الله فيؤله لعرفوه؛  لكنهم شهدوا أنه لا إله إلا الله.والأنبياء والرسل يوحي الله إليهم  ويكلمهم وينزل كتبه عليهم، وأتباعهم من أهل العلم الكل شهدوا على علم أنه  لا يوجد إله إلا الله. فهذه تكفي وتسد حاجته، وترفعه إلى مستوى كأنه فتش  العالم وما وجد إلهاً إلا الله، فقد شهد بشهادة الله أنه لا إله إلا هو،  وبشهادة الملائكة أيضاً وأولو العلم.                                                                      
** فضل أهل العلم                                                                                                   * *
                                هنا لطيفة أخرى فيها بيان فضيلة أهل العلم، ويكفي في  الدلالة على فضلهم أن الله قرن شهادتهم بشهادته وشهادة ملائكته، ما فصل حتى  بـ ( ثم ) ولا شك أن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء. من وارث محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ الرسول ليس عنده نخيل ولا بغال ولا غنم، ما ترك شيئا من متاع الدنيا،  ولكنه ترك علمه فمن أخذه فقد أخذه بحظ وافر، العلماء سواء كانوا بيضاً أو  سوداًً، حمراً أو صفراً، عجماً أو عرباً هم ورثة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فما خلفه رسول الله هم ينشرونه ويعلمونه ويبلغونه غيرهم.إذاً: هيا  نتعلم حتى نكون من ورثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم!                                                                      
** العلم طريق الفوز والنجاة                                                                                                   * *
                                قد يقول قائل: هذا أمر صعب يا شيخ، لا نستطيعه. فأقول: لم  ما نستطيع؟ نترك مزارعنا، مصانعنا، وظائفنا، أعمالنا ثم ننقطع لنطلب العلم  حتى نكون علماء وترفع درجاتنا في عليين. أهذا أمر صعب؟! لقد فتح الله علينا  باباً والله لمن أيسر الأبواب وأسهلها، ولأحق بتحقيق هذا الهدف السامي من  مدارسكم وجامعاتكم وكلياتكم، وهو ما سمعناه وقررناه وبذلناه ببكاء ودموع  وهو أن أهل القرية إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً توضئوا وتطهروا لبسوا أحسن  ثيابهم وجاءوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم وهو المسجد الجامع الذي بنوه  لأداء الصلاة فيه، فإن ضاق وسعوه وإن اتسع فبها ونعمت، فيجتمعون من صلاة  المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء اجتماعنا هذا، والنساء وراء الستار، ويتعلمون ليلة  آية من كتاب الله، من ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية! وليلة بعدها يتعلمون  حديثاً يبين الهداية الإلهية من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ويحفظونه في المجلس ويفهمون مراد رسولهم في المجلس، وكلهم عزم وإرادة أن  يعملوا بمقتضاه.وكذا أهل المدن، المدينة ذات مناطق، المنطقة السابعة  والثامنة والعاشرة، أو مدينة فيها ثلاث مناطق، فأهل كل حي يوسعون جامعهم  حتى يتسع لكل أفرادهم وإن كانوا ألفاً أو ألفين أو ثلاثة! يوسعونه، ثم إذا  دقت الساعة السادسة أوقفوا دولاب العمل، أغلقوا المتجر، أوقفوا المصنع،  تركوا المزرعة، ويتوضئون ويتطهرون، ويحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم،  ويصلون المغرب، ويجلس لهم عالم بالكتاب والحكمة فيعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة  ويزكيهم نيابة عن رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليلة آية يقرءون، يتغنون بها،  يحفظونها رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً، ثم تشرح لهم، ويبين مراد الله منها،  وتوضع أيديهم على المطلوب، وإن كانت في العقيدة عقدوها في قلوبهم، وإن كان  أدباً تأدبوا به، وإن كان واجباً عرفوه وعزموا على النهوض به، وإن كان  حراماً هجروه وتركوه، وليلة حديثاً، وطول العام! بل وطول الحياة. هل يبقى  بعد هذا جاهل أو جاهلة؟ ماذا تقولون؟ والله ما يبقى، كلهم علماء! وبعد: فما  هي المظاهر التي ستتجلى في ذلك المجتمع؟ أولاً: لا خبث، لا ظلمة، لا شر،  لا فساد، ولكن خير وطهر وصدق، وعدل ورحمة وبركة، وحسبهم أنهم أصبحوا أولياء  الله! لو رفعوا أكفهم إلى الله على أن يزيل الجبال لأزالها! والآن من يرد  على الشيخ؟ ما نستطيع؟! الذين اقتدينا بهم وسرنا في ركابهم وقلدناهم -وهم  المستعمرون الأوروبيون- إذا دقت الساعة السادسة عندهم وقف العمل، انتهى،  يحملون نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى دور السينماء، ودور الرقص والعبث واللهو  والباطل، ويمكثون الساعات العديدة من الليل، ونحن لا هؤلاء ولا هؤلاء! نعجز  عن أن نذهب إلى بيت ربنا، فنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، نعد أنفسنا للسعادة  والكمال، ونهيئ أنفسنا لأن نرقى السماوات وننزل بديار الأبرار.لا مانع إلا  أن نكون مسحورين، ولعل اليهود سحرونا حتى نبقى هابطين مثلهم، لا سعادة ولا  كمال! جائز أن يسحرون بالكلام.. بالأدوية التي نستوردها من عندهم.هيا نحل  هذا المشكلة؟ الخبث الآن في العالم الإسلامي عالم الطهر تعفنت الأجواء منه،  الظلم، الحسد، البغي، الشر، الفساد، كأننا لسنا أولئك المؤمنين، فلا إله  إلا الله، لا كاشف لها إلا الله، ونحن نتعرض للفتن يومياً، وما وقعت في بلد  إلا وستنتقل إلى آخر! والعلاج بأيدينا. لا نقوى على أن نتعلم كلام الله  وكلام رسوله ونقوى على أن نتكلم البذاء وسوء المنطق والألفاظ الخبيثة،  والأغاني؟ أغاني العواهر نعرفها ونحفظها؟! فلتبكوا يا معشر المؤمنين!  الزموا باب الله فإن الله لا يحرمكم الولوج والدخول فيه، قل: أنا مسلم، ولا  تنتمي إلى فرقة ولا حزب ولا جماعة ولا حكومة، أنا مسلم! واقرع باب الله،  اسأل أهل العلم كيف تعبد ربك، واعبده واصبر، وإن عم البلاء يجعل الله لك  مخرجاً.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الدين عند الله الإسلام...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           هيا بنا الآن نعود إلى دراسة هذه الآية الكريمة، فاسمع هذا  الخبر:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19] هذا خبر ،  والمخبر به هو الله جل جلاله. كيف حصلنا على خبر الله؟ بكتابه. أين كتابه؟  القرآن العظيم. ولا عقل لمن يقول: ليس بكتاب الله! فلو اجتمعت البشرية أن  ترد هذا الكتاب ما استطاعت فهو كتاب الله العظيم الحكيم العزيز، الكتاب  الذي حوى علوم الأولين والآخرين، علوم الملكوت الأعلى، مفصل ما فيه  تفصيلاً، فضلاً عن ملكوت الأرض وما دونه. هذا الكلام كلام من؟ كلام الله،  ما أخس الكافر وما أحطه! كيف يكفر بالله وكتابه بين يديه وكلامه يسمعه  بأذنيه؟ من أين يأتي الكفر؟! لا إله إلا الله!  ‏                                
** تعجب الرب سبحانه من كفر الكافر مع ما يتلى عليه من آيات                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول الله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [آل  عمران:100] لبيك اللهم لبيك!  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:100] ما أطاعهم أحد إلا كفر، ثم التعجب، يقول:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101] العجب من أين يأتي الكفر؟!  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا  [آل عمران:100] خاصة من اليهود والنصارى  الأساتذة، المعلمين، الخبراء، المستشارين، مع عامة اليهود والنصارى من  فلاحين وسوقة  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100] والله  العظيم! ثم يقول:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101] كيف تكفرون ومعكم  هذه المناعة؟ ما هذه المناعة؟  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101] فإذا المسلمون في أي جزء من  الأرض كانوا يعيشون على هذا المبدأ، على كتاب الله وسنة ورسوله، والله ما  تسرب إليهم كفر، ولا عرفوا الكفر، ولا انتهت مسيرتهم إليه بحال من الأحوال،  وما إن يعرضوا عن كتاب الله وسنة ورسوله ويهجروهما هجراناً كاملاً فلا  يعرفون منهما القليل ولا الكثير إلا صاروا عرضة والله للردة والكفر! معاشر  المستمعين! هذا قرآن فاسمعوه:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ  تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل عمران:100] من  اليهود والنصارى  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل  عمران:100] ثم يأتي التعجب:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101] كيف يصل  إليكم الكفر ويدخل في قلوبكم والحال أنكم  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ  اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101].أين توجد المناعة يا عبد الله  المسلم؟! توجد في الكتاب والسنة. أين توجد المناعة والحصانة حتى لا نتورط  في الكفر بعد الإيمان؟الحصانة أن يتلى علينا كتاب الله، وأن يكون بيننا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو الذي يشرح لنا مسالك الحياة، ويعلمنا  كيف نأكل، كيف نشرب، كيف ندخل الخلاء، كيف نقاتل، كيف نبيع، كيف نشتري،  فتعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تفارقنا حتى في إخراج أرجلنا من  المسجد أو إدخالها فيه، فإن هجرنا كتاب الله وما أصبحنا نسمعه ولا نريده  وأبعدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصبحنا نأكل ونبيع ونشتري كما نشاء  فلا بد إذن من الوقوع في الكفر ما دام هناك فريق متميز مهمته:  كفروهم!يرحمكم الله! فهمتم هذه البربرية أم لا؟ كيف نخلص؟ هل نمد أعناقنا  حتى تنزل الصاعقة؟ إلى متى؟ أين العلماء؟  لو أن العلماء كلهم بكوا كما  بكينا نحن والله لقد أصبحنا على حال من الكمال.هل منا من يقول: هذا الشيخ  وهمي يعمل بالأوهام إذ كيف تدخل أمة المساجد وتتعلم بنسائها ورجالها؟ فأقول  له: وكيف دخلوا السينما والملاهي والأباطيل؟!                                                                      
** إن الدين عند الله الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل  عمران:19] الدين: ما يدين به العبد للرب، وما يخضع به له، ويعمل بمقتضاه  وموجبه، والذي يجزى به، كالمداينة يعطي اليوم ويأخذ غداً. هذا الدين محصور  حصراً كاملاً في الإسلام، لا يوجد في يهودية ولا نصرانية ولا صابئة ولا  بوذا ولا أية ملة، الدين الحق هو الإسلام، وهو دين آدم فمن بعده إلى اليوم،  وما من نبي ولا رسول إلا ويدين لله بالإسلام. قال الله عن نوح عليه  السلام:  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَا  قَوْمِ إِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ فَعَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَأَجْمِعُوا أَمْرَكُمْ  وَشُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ  اقْضُوا إِلَيَّ وَلا تُنْظِرُونِ   *  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَمَا  سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ وَأُمِرْتُ  أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [يونس:71-72]. أي: أمرني ربي أن أكون من  المسلمين.وهذا يوسف الصديق ابن الصديق يقول  فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي  مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ  [يوسف:101].والشاهد عندنا: أنه  ما من نبي ولا رسول ولا عبد صالح إلا ودان لله بالإسلام، فلا دين إلا  الإسلام، فكل الألقاب التي تطلق على العبادات نصرانية أو يهودية أو كذا  كلها أباطيل وترهات:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل  عمران:19] الذي هو إسلام القلب والوجه للرب تعالى. أسلمت لفلان حقه: أي:  أعطيته. أسلمت وجهي لله: أي: أصبحت لا أرى إلا الله! من أجله أحيا ومن أجله  أموت. أسلمت قلبي له: لا يتقلب قلبي إلا في طلب مرضاة الرب. هذا هو  الإسلام.                                                                     
** كفر من ابتغى سوى الإسلام ديناً                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى في هذه السورة:  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ  [آل  عمران:85] أي: يطلب  غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ  وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [آل عمران:85].وعندنا سر من  أسرار هذا العلم الإلهي، أهل الحلقة يعرفونه، لماذا النصراني يعبد الله،  واليهودي يعبد الله، والبوذي يزعم أنه يعبد الله، ثم لا يدخلهم الله جنته؟  لم؟! بل يبذلون أرواحهم في سبيل ذلك فضلاً عن أموالهم؟ الجواب: القضية قضية  زكاة النفس وطهارتها، فالعبادات التي يشرعها الله ولا ينسخها، بل يقرها  ويبقي عليها، هذه العبادة هي التي من شأنها أن تزكي النفس وتطهرها، أما أن  يشرع فلان أو فلان أو فلان ويخترع ما شاء من أقوال أو أعمال أو حركات؛  فوالله ما تزكي النفس، ولن تطهرها، فلا تزكو نفس الآدمي إلا على عبادة  وضعها الله وقننها شرعها من أجل تزكية النفس وتطهيرها، فاليهودية  والنصرانية أولاً: هاتان الشريعتان نسخهما الله، وأبطل مفعولهما.ثانياً:  نسبة الحق إلى البدعة عند هؤلاء لا تزيد على خمسة في المائة، وخمسة وتسعون  كلها أباطيل وترهات، وضعها رجالهم، ومن أراد أن يتأكد فهذا الإنجيل حولوه  إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً! فما هي نسبة الحق فيه؟ ولما عوتبوا ولوموا وضحك  عليهم وسخر منهم من قبل اليهود اجتمعوا في روما أو في قسطنطينية وجعلوها  خمسة أناجيل: يوحنا، مرقُس، لوقا، متى ، برنابا.  كيف يصير كتاباً وحداً  خمسة كتب؟ نحن نعرف أن زيادة حرف واحد محرمة، وهذا القرآن بين أيدينا ألف  وأربعمائة سنة والله لا حرف يزيد أو ينقص، فكيف يصبح الكتاب المقدس عندهم  خمسة كتب؟ معنى ذلك: أن كلام الله خمس وأربعة أخماس كلها أباطيل وكذب!  والشاهد عندنا:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ  [آل عمران:19] المنجي المسعد الرافع  المكمل للآدمي هو الإسلام فقط.لما تسمع الله يقول:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]تقول: إن الدين عندنا الإسلام، ولو قال:  (إن الدين عندنا الإسلام) لقال المشركون: هذا محمد وجماعته، لا، بل قال  الله: (إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ) فهو منزل من عند الله،  الكتاب الكريم منزل من عند الله.                                                                      
** معنى الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هو الإسلام؟ الإسلام: أن تسلم وجهك وقلبك لله، فلا  تلتفت إلا إليه، ولا تأمل إلا فيه، ولا ترجو إلا إياه، ولا تطرح بين يدي  مخلوق وإنما بين يديه سبحانه، فكلك لله، وعندئذ تكون أنت المسلم الحق! كيف  يكون العبد كله لله؟ إي نعم! يجامع امرأته لله، يطعم دابته من أجل الله،  يطلق امرأته من أجل الله، كل عمله لله، لأننا عبيده، موقوفون عليه، فأنت  تطلق ظلماً وعدواناً وأنت فاسق وفاجر وحرام عليك أن تؤذي أمة الله، لكن إذا  ارتكبت ما يستوجب الطلاق طلقت، وعرفت أنها لا تسعد إلا بطلاقها؛ طلقها،  فطلاقك هذا عبادة تعبدت الله تعالى بها.وعندنا آية من ستة آلاف آية  ومائتين، وهي آية الوقفية على الله، لتعرف أنك وقف على الله، فكل غلالك  ودخلك لله عز وجل، قال تعالى:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ  وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ  أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163].لو نادى الآن  مناد: من يسلم؟ فكل واحد يريد أن يكون أول من يقول: أنا أسلمت لله، فهل  عرفتم أننا وقف لله أم لا؟!لما تزرع ازرع لله، ولما تحصد احصد من أجل الله،  ولما تأكل الخبز واللحم كل من أجل الله؛ لأنك أنت عبد الله.ورضي الله عن  أبي هريرة السدوسي اليمني إذ قال: إني أحتسب نومتي وقومتي لله.أي: أنام من  أجل الله، وأستيقظ من أجل الله فضلاً عن باقي حياتي، فالنوم واليقظة لله عز  وجل، يريد أن ينام حتى يقوم آخر الليل أو يشهد صلاة الجماعة، فينام لله،  ولما يستيقظ يستيقظ لله ليجيب منادي الله يناديني أن حي على الصلاة. هل عرف  المسلمون هذا؟ ما عرفوا.كيف يعرفونه؟ من أين يأتيهم وقد هجروا مصدر العلم  والمعرفة؟ من أين يأتيهم وقد تركوا آيات الله وأبعدوا رسول الله؟ ما دام  هذا حالهم فلا بد وأن يقع هذا الظلام.إذاً: ينبغي أن لا ننسى:  وَكَيْفَ  تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ  رَسُولُهُ  [آل عمران:101] فلا يفارقنا كلام الله أبداً، يتلى علينا  يومياً، ورسول الله لا يفارقنا، وإن فارقنا بذاته فهو لا يفارقنا بأنوار  هدايته، نأكل كما يأكل، نلبس كما يلبس، نشرب كما يشرب، نجاهد كما يجاهد..  كل حياتنا مستمدة من تلك الأنوار المحمدية؛ وبذلك تكون العصمة، أما أن نهجر  الكتاب والسنة ونريد أن نبقى مؤمنين فهذا ليس بمعقول. يقول الله:  إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19] فمن أراد أن يعبد الله  فليعبده بشرائع الإسلام، بها يدين لله ويذل ويخضع، يفعل الأمر، ويترك النهي  خوفاً من الله عز وجل، وحباً فيه، وشوقاً إلى لقائه.ومن يعبد الله بدون  الإسلام بأية عبادة أو بدعة فوالله إنه لفي ضلال.                                                                     
** قواعد الإسلام التي بني عليها                                                                                                   * *
                                هل تعرفون أن الإسلام مبني على قواعد أم لا؟ الجواب: نعم  قواعد الإسلام خمس، علمنا إياها جبريل سيد الملائكة، السفير بين الله وبين  رسله. من جبريل هذا؟ وما هي الصورة التي تجلى فيها لرسولنا؟.أولاً: دخل  عليه في غار حراء -غار حراء موجود في جبال مكة- والرسول منقطع يتبتل إلى  ربه وقد توخمت البلاد واتخمت بالباطل والكفر والشرك، فمل النظر إليهم  والجلوس معهم، فأخذ ينقطع الشهر والشهرين في ذلك الغار، ففاجأه جبريل في  صورة عظيمة وأول نور بدأ في كلمة:  اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ   [العلق:1].وقد أخبرتنا بذلك خديجة رضي الله عنها كما أخبرها صلى الله  عليه وسلم، لما عاد ترجف بوادره قال: ( أجلسني بين يديه، وقال: محمد! اقرأ،  فقلت: ما أنا بقارئ ) يعني: لا أعرف القراءة، ماذا أقرأ. قال: ( فيضمني أو  يغطني ثم يرسلني ويقول: اقرأ، أقول: ما أنا بقارئ، ثلاث مرات يضمني إلى  صدره كما تضم الأم الحنون الرءوم طفلها؛ لينشرح صدره ويتسع لما يلقى إليه،  ثم قال:  اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ   *  خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ  مِنْ عَلَقٍ   *  اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ   *  الَّذِي عَلَّمَ  بِالْقَلَمِ   *  عَلَّمَ الإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ  [العلق:1-5]  وفارقه ) .فجأة وهو في جياد -المستشفى المعروف باسم: مستشفى جياد- جنوب  المسجد الحرام، وإذا به يناديه: يا محمد! أنا جبريل وأنت رسول الله! ينظر  وإذا بجبريل قد سد الأفق كله، إذ له ستمائة جناح، فلا إله إلا الله، ستمائة  جناح؟ نعم، وهل للملائكة أجنحة؟ إي نعم، أخبر خالقهم بذلك:  الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلًا  أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا  يَشَاءُ  [فاطر:1] فجبريل ذو ستمائة جناح. ثانياً: في أمسية والرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم جالس وأمامه أصحابه يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، وإذا  بجبريل يدخل في صورة دحية بن خليفة الكلبي ، وكان من أجمل الأنصار ويشق  الحلقة، ويجلس بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جلسة من لم يجلسها بين  يدي عالم لن يتعلم!جلس بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسند ركبتيه  إلى ركبتيه، ووضع يديه على فخذيه، ليتلقى بجامع قواه، عجب! ثم قال: يا  محمد! أخبرني عن الإسلام، فأجابه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإلهام بوحي  من الله: ( الإسلام: أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله،  وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت الحرام إن استطعت  إليه سبيلاً. قال: صدقت! ) فعجب الأصحاب. قالوا: ( فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه )  كيف يقول: صدقت؟ إذاً: هو عالم قبل الآن. وسأله عن الإيمان فأبان أركانه،  وسأله عن الإحسان فصححه، وسأله عن الساعة متى تقوم فقال: ( ما المسئول عنها  بأعلم من السائل، قال: أخبرني عن أماراتها ) فأعطاه أمارة قائمة الآن. ما  هذه الأمارة؟ الأمارة: العلامة ما هي الإمارة، حيث الأمير بالكسر والعامة  يقولون: الأمارة، الإمارة التي فيها الأمير يأمر وينهى، أما الأمارة فهي  العلامة ( أخبرني عن أماراتها؟ قال: أن تلد الأمة ربتها، وأن ترى الحفاة  العراة رعاء الشاة يتطاولون في البنيان )، أيهم عمارته تتجاوز الأخرى، هذا  ما كان لا في أوروبا ولا في غيرها، فقد كانوا في الأكواخ في أوروبا، ما كان  الناس إلا رعاة بقر أو غنم وإبل، وإذا بهم يتطاولون في البنيان، هذه  العمارة عشرين طابقاً ، فيزيد هو طابقاً ليجعلها واحداً وعشرين حتى تكون  أعلى، وصدق رسول الله.إذاً: الساعة قريبة؟ والله لقريبة، وهذه أماراتها  لاحت في الأفق من زمان أكثر من مائة سنة أو مائة وخمسين ( أن ترى الحفاة  العراة ) العالة الفقراء ( رعاء الشاة يتطاولون في البنيان )، أيهم بنايتهم  أطول وأعلى.عرفه بالإسلام فقال: ( الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله،  وأن محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج  البيت الحرام إن استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلاً. قال: صدقت ).إذاً:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:19] ماذا؟  الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]، الإسلام  هذا مبني على كم خمس قواعد لو سقطت قاعدة سقط البناء، فمن هنا من ترك  قاعدة من هذه القواعد وهو قادر على إتيانها كفر وخرج من الإسلام وما أصبح  بمسلم. وتبقى أمور أخرى كالطلاء والزخرفة فهذا شيء آخر، أما هذه فقواعد،  ترك الصلاة كفر، منع الزكاة كفر، ومن قال: لا أصوم وسخر من الصيام كفر، ومن  قال: لا أحج البيت ولا ألعب هذه الألاعيب التي تأتونها كفر.. وهكذا  إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19].                                                                      
** سبب اختلاف الذين أوتوا الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ   [آل عمران:19]، وهذه حقيقة تاريخية.. حقيقة علمية.. حقيقة قل ما شئت فيها  فهي ثابتة ثبوت الليل والنهار،  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ  [آل عمران:19]  وسبب تفرقتهم هو البغي والحسد بينهم! والحروب التي دارت بين اليهود يقشعر  لهولها الجلد، من أجل اختلافهم في دينهم! ولو تعرفون عن اختلاف النصارى وما  دار بينهم من حروب أحرقوا فيها بيوت بعضهم بعض وفعلوا الأعاجيب لاندهشتم.  والمسلمون تفرقوا وإلا لا؟ اختلفوا وإلا لا؟ فهذه سنة الله عز وجل في  البشرية، كانت أمة واحدة على لا إله إلا الله لا تعبد إلا الله، فأنشأ  العدو الشيطان إبليس مبدأ الشرك بالله عز وجل وزينه للناس، والقضية عندنا  معلومة من الضرورات إذ جاءت في كتاب الله وبينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. قبل نوح عليه السلام ما كانت أمة الإسلام إلا أمة واحدة، ثم كان  بينهم رجال صالحون من خيرة الرجال يعبدون الله معهم، فلما ماتوا بنوا على  قبورهم أضرحة من أجل التبرك والزيارة، ومضت فترة من الزمان وضعوا لهم  تماثيل، كل واحد له تمثال من أجل التبرك بهم والانتفاع برؤيتهم ليزدادوا  حباً في الله ورغبة فيما عند الله، فجاء جيل فعبدوهم مع الله، واسمعوا ما  قالوه لنبيهم نوح عليه السلام:  وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ   [نوح:23]، هذا زعيمهم يقول، لا تتركن آلهتكم التي يقول نوح اتركوها ولا  تعبدوها  وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ  وَنَسْرًا  [نوح:23]، وقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهم كانوا  رجالاً صالحين، ولما ماتوا بنوا على قبورهم مرحلة أولى من أجل التبرك بهم  وزيارتهم وضعوا لهم تماثيل: هذا يعوق، هذا نسر، هذا سواع، هذا ود، من أجل  رؤيتهم وليزدادوا حباً في الله ورغبة في عبادته، وجاء جيل آخر فقال: هؤلاء  آلهة فعبدوهم، فلما عبدوهم وجاء العلم اختلفوا، لما جاء العلم يحمله رسول  الله زال ذلك الاتفاق واختلفوا، فمنهم الكافر ومنهم المؤمن، منهم الموحد  ومنهم المشرك. هذه قاعدة.إذاً: العلم الرباني حامل الهداية يجب على البشرية  حيثما كانت ألا تخرج عنه ولا تعادي أهله ولا تناوئهم وتحاربهم فتتفرق  الأمة وتختلف. هذه قاعدة ربانية.يكون أهل قرية أمرهم واحد -مثلاً- على  خرافة وضلالة، فلما جاء العلم قال الله وقال رسوله يختلفون وإلا والمفروض  أننا لا نختلف أبداً بل نتفق على عبادة الله وعلى شرعه ودينه، لكن الذي  يحملهم على الخلاف هو حب الذات.. حب الرئاسة.. المنصب.. المال، وهذا الذي  حدث في بني إسرائيل، والآن الآيات في اليهود والنصارى إذ هم أهل  الكتاب.أيضاً: وفد نجران الذي جاء عرفوا يقيناً أن محمداً رسول الله، وما  منعهم أن يقبلوا هذا إلا الحفاظ على مناصبهم في الكنيسة، فأبوا أن يفوتوا  فرصة سعادتهم في دنياهم فرفضوا، واليهود على علم يقيني بصدق محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وعندنا مثل واضح كالشمس:كان غلام صغير يهودي يخدم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم، يأتيه بماء وضوئه ويحمل نعله، فمرض هذا الولد فذهب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليعوده ويزوره، فدخل عليه فوجده على فراش الموت  ووالده إلى جنبه، فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا غلام! قل لا إله  إلا الله ) فنظر الغلام إلى أبيه يريد أن يقولها فيكفهر وجه أبيه ويغضب  ويسكت، يا فلان قل لا إله إلا الله، وفي المرة الثالثة قال اليهودي لولده:  أطع أبا القاسم، فقال الولد: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وفاضت روحه  فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الدار وهو يقول: ( الحمد لله الذي أخرجه  بي من النار ). ( الحمد لله الذي أخرجه بي ) أي: بسببي ( من النار ) وإلا  كان من أهلها. هذا اليهودي الذي قال: أطع أبا القاسم كان على علم، والآن  خمسة وسبعين في المائة من رجالات الكنيسة بعد هذا التفتح وهذه المواصلات  وهذه العلوم وهذه الصحف وهذه الكتب يعرفون أن الإسلام هو دين الله، ولكن  الحفاظ على مراكزهم ووجودهم بين أممهم جعلهم لا يعترفون به، ولا عجب إذ من  المسلمين من يعرف الحق معرفة يقينية ويرفضه ولا يقبله؛ حفاظاً على حاله  وموقعه، ولا عجب.إذاً:  وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل  عمران:19] من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ  الْعِلْمُ  [آل عمران:19] بسبب بالبغي.. العدوان.. الحسد.. الظلم، كم وكم،  الآن تدخل قرية تريد أن تنشئ فيها جماعة ربانية صالحة في المسجد فتجد من  يناهضك ويأتي بكلام غير كلامك، ولا تتفقون ولا تجتمعون؛ لأن البغي والحسد  من فطر الإنسان، فإذا لم يذب في ذات الله ويتخلى عن أوساخ هذه الحياة فلا  بد وأن يحسدك وأن يبغضك لأجل الدنيا.                                                                      
** جزاء من يكفر بآيات الله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [آل  عمران:19] سواء كان عالماً أو جاهلاً، ومن يكفر بآيات الله الحاملة لشرائعه  وأحكامه وهدايته، وقد تكون الآيات معجزات أيضاً، من يكفر بآيات الله  التنزيلية الحاملة للشرائع والأحكام أو المعجزات المقررة لنبوة النبي  ورسالة الرسول  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  [آل عمران:19] فسوف  ينزل بهم نقمه ويجزيهم بأسوأ الجزاء وأقبحه، ولا يطول ذلك، فإنه تعالى سريع  الحساب، وهذه جملة معللة للجملة المحذوفة، والمحذوفة فوق ما تتصور، يكفر  بآيات الله، الجواب: يمزق.. يحرق، ماذا؟ ما تتصور، لكن قوله:  فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  [آل عمران:19] يدل على هذا المعنى.(يكفر بآيات  الله) ينكرها.. يجحدها.. يعرض عنها، لا يسمع.. لا يقرأ.. لا يعمل، هذا هو  الكفران، الجحود والإعراض، وهذا هو الجزاء، سواء كان أبيض أو أسود، من أية  جهة كان في العالمو(من) من ألفاظ العموم، من يكفر بآيات الله التي حواها  كتابه وشاهدها الناس من رسوله، فإن العقاب عظيم وشديد لا يقادر قدره، وسوف  ينزل أيضاً والله سريع الحساب.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن حاجوك فقل أسلمت وجهي لله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ  لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا وَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   [آل عمران:20].  فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ   أي: يا رسولنا. من الذين يحاجونه؟  وفد نجران، ونجران بلدة في المملكة وراء مكة جنوباً تسمى نجران، كانت فيها  النصرانية واليهودية أيضاً. إذاً: جاء وفدهم المكون من ستين فارساً، جاء  ليحاج الرسول في شأن عيسى، يريدون أن يثبتوا بنوة عيسى لله. خرافة! ستون  راكباً يأتون على الخيل وهم يعيشون على هذه الخرافة، من أجل أن يأكلوا  ويشربوا ويسودوا العوام ويتحكمون بهم!هل هناك عاقل يقول: الله عنده ولد؟ من  امرأته إذاً؟ الله الذي يخلق كل شيء يحتاج إلى زوجة؟! كيف هذا؟ هؤلاء  يعلمون يقنياً أن الله منزه عن الصاحبة والولد، ولكنهم يريدون أن يأكلوا  ويشربوا ويضحكوا على عوامهم، فجاءوا يجادلون حتى لا تبطل مناصبهم، فهزمهم  الله شر هزيمة.قال الله لرسوله: اتركهم فإن حاجوك لا تحاجهم أنت:  فَقُلْ  أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ  [آل عمران:20] واتركهم يتخبطون، فليسوا أهلاً  لأن يحاجوا، ولما دعوا للمباهلة فشلوا وهربوا.إذاً:  فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ  فَقُلْ  [آل عمران:20] أنت  أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ   [آل عمران:20] كذلك، واتركهم. إذ كنت تعرف أن هذا الشخص عالم وعارف ولكن  منعه الاعتراف بالعلم والمعرفة أغراضه الدنيوية الهابطة، فهذا ما يجادل ولا  يحاج، بل يحاج الذي ما عرف، فتبين له الطريق، أما شخص يعرف أنك رسول الله  ولا يريد فلم تقض معه الساعة والساعات؟ ليس هناك حاجة إلى هذا.إذاً:   أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ  [آل عمران:20] أيضاً  أسلموا وجوههم لله، وأنتم افعلوا ما شئتم، كونوا ما شئتم أن تكونوا. فَإِنْ  حَاجُّوكَ  [آل عمران:20] في ماذا؟ في الله.. في التوحيد.. في الإسلام..  في الرسالة.. في كل شئون الدين، فلا تجادلهم؛ لأنهم على علم ليسوا جهالاً،  والله إنهم ليعرفون أنه رسول الله، وأن الإسلام هو دين الله، وأن المسيحية  والنصرانية عبث بها، وأن الله نسخها وأبطلها، ولكن البغي والحسد والمنافع  التي يعيشون عليها تمنعهم من الاعتراف. وهذا وللأسف إلى الآن موجود حتى بين  المسلمين، فكم من صاحب بدعة يعرف أنها بدعة، لكنها خولته تكريماً بين  رجاله واحتراماً لهم أو مكنته من وظيفة مرموقة فلا يتنازل عن بدعته. فَإِنْ  حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ  [آل  عمران:20] إن شاء الله نحن منهم، إي والله، نسلم وجوهنا لله، لا نعرف إلا  الله عز وجل، لا هم لنا ولا هدف ولا غاية إلا أن يرضى الله عنا ويحبنا،  فإذا قال: صوموا صمنا، وإذا قال: أفطروا أفطرنا، وإذا قال: أنصتوا أنصتنا،  وإذا قال: تكلموا تكلمنا، فوالله ما نتحرك حركة إلا بإذنه، وهذا يتطلب منا  معرفة، لا بد من معرفة أوامر الله ورسوله ونواهيهما.قال:  وَقُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ  [آل عمران:20]العرب، الذين  أوتوا الكتاب هم اليهود والنصارى والصابئة، والأميون هم: المشركون. قل لهم  ماذا يا رسولنا؟  وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ   [آل عمران:20] اسألهم:  أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ  [آل عمران:20]أم لا؟ هذا هو الحد  الفاصل، وبعد هذا ما بقي شيء. أأسلمتم أم لا، فأنا ومن تبعني قد أسلمنا  وجوهنا لله، وأنتم اكشفوا النقاب عن وجوهكم. أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ  أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا  [آل عمران:20] إلى طريق السعادة وسبل الكمال  في الدارين  وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا  [آل عمران:20] ورجعوا إلى الوراء معرضين  عنك وعن كلامك ودعوتك  فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ  [آل عمران:20] وقد  بلغت، فهنيئاً لك رسول الله! لا تحزن ولا تكرب أبداً ولو ما أسلم ولا واحد،  إذ عليك البلاغ، فهذه مهمتك التي تجزى بها وتؤاخذ عليها إن قصرت فيها، وقد  بلغت فلا شيء عليك  وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  [آل عمران:20] سوف  يجزيهم الجزاء العادل إما فقراً وهواناً وذلاً في الدنيا، وإما تمزقاً  واحتراقاً وتلاشياً في الدار الآخرة، وبذلك استراحت نفس رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وذهب النجرانيون إلى بيوتهم في كرب وحزن.وصلى الله على نبينا  محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة آل عمران - (83) 
الحلقة (224)
تفسير سورة آل عمران  (51)


بين الله عز وجل في كتابه حال أهل الكتاب، وأن منهم المؤمن ومنهم الكافر،  ومنهم الصالح ومنهم الفاسد، فأثنى سبحانه وتعالى على صالحيهم، ذاكراً عنهم  أنهم يقرءون آيات الله أثناء صلاتهم بالليل، وأنهم يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون  عن المنكر، ويسارعون في فعل ما يرضي الله عز وجل عنهم، ويجتنبون ما نهاهم  عنه سبحانه، وأن ما يفعلونه من الخير لن يجحدوه، وإنما يجازون عليه يوم  القيامة.                     
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليلتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل -القرآن العظيم- وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الكريمات، والسورة كما علمتم هي سورة آل  عمران عليهم السلام، وتلاوة الآيات المباركات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ  يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ   *   يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ  وَأُوْلَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *  وَمَا يَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَنْ  يُكْفَرُوهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:113-115].                               
** شرح الكلمات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ قوله تعالى:  لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً  [آل عمران:113] أي:  غير متساوين ]، ليسوا على مستوى واحد، من هم؟ أهل الكتاب من اليهود  والنصارى[  أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ [آل عمران:113] جماعة قائمة ثابتة على  الإيمان والعمل الصالح.وقوله:  يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ [آل عمران:113]:  أي: يقرءون القرآن ] إذ آيات الله هي كتابه وهؤلاء دخلوا في الإسلام  وأعلنوا إسلامهم وأصبحوا أهلاً لأن يثني الجبار تعالى عليهم.[ وقوله:   آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ [آل عمران:113] أي: ساعات الليل، والآناء جمع أنى أو إنى ]  بمعنى: الوقت، ومنه قوله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ  إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ [الأحزاب:53] أي: وقته؛ لأن  الطمَّاعين والراغبين في شم رائحة النبوة، إذا قال: الغداء عندنا غداً  يأتون من الضحى! فيؤذون بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعليه فلا  تأتوا إلا وقت وضع السفرة والإقبال على الأكل، والشاهد عندنا: الآناء، وهي  جمع إنى أو أنى، يعني: ساعات الليل. [ وقوله:  وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ [آل  عمران:113]أي: يصلون ]. وذُكِر السجود وأريد به الصلاة لأنه أعظم أجزائها،  إذ إن أعظم أجزاء الصلاة هو السجود، أما القيام فكل الناس يقومون، وأما  الركوع فالآن يركعون لإخوانهم وعظمائهم، أما أن يعفر وجهه في التراب فهذا  لن يفعله إلا مؤمن، وعليه فأطلق لفظ السجود وأريد به الصلاة لأنه أعظم  أجزائها، وإن كنا نحن الآن نسجد على الفرش والزرابي، وكان المؤمنون الأوائل  يسجدون هنا على التراب والحصا، ويضطر أحدهم إلى أن يُبعد الحصا بيده مرةً  ولا بأس، ويخرجون وسيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود، ولا بأس أن نسجد على  الزرابي المبثوثة، لكن فقط يجب أن نحمد الله عزوجل، وأن نشكره على ذلك. [  وقوله:  وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ [آل عمران:114] أي: يبتدرونها  خشية الفوات ]، فإذا دعا داعي الخير أسرعوا، وإذا نادى منادي: حي على  الجهاد، بادروا، وإذا نادى منادي: ابذلوا الصدقات، بادروا، فالمهم أنهم  يبتدرون لقوة إيمانهم،  َيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ [آل عمران:114]. [  وقوله:  فَلَنْ يُكْفَرُوهُ [آل عمران:115] أي: فلن يجحدوه ]، ما يجحدون  ذلك الخير الذي يسارعون إليه، بل يثابون عليه ويجزون به، ولذلك قال: [ بل  يعترف لهم به ويجزون به وافياً ]؛ لأن الله شكور حليم، والشكور: ما يكفر  حقوق الناس ولا أعمالهم الصالحة، بل يذكرها ويسجلها ويثيبهم عليها.فهل  تذكرون هذه المعاني في هذه الآيات الكريمات:  لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ  وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ  *  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *   وَمَا يَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَنْ يُكْفَرُوهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  بِالْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل عمران:113-115]، وما دام عليماً بهم فسوف يجزيهم.                                                                      
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات:                                                                      
** من أهل الكتاب من يعبدون الله ويتلون آياته                                                                                                   * *
                               بعد أن ذكر تعالى حال أهل الكتاب، وأنهم فريقان: مؤمن صالح،  وكافر فاسد -في الآيات السابقة- ذكر هنا في هذا الآيات الثلاث: أن أهل  الكتاب ليسوا سواء، أي: غير متساوين في الحال -والمآل أيضاً- وأثنى على أهل  الصلاح منهم، فقال جل ذكره:  لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ  [آل عمران:113] أي: على الإيمان الحق، والدين الصحيح ]،  مِن أقام العود إذا قوَّمه، فما مالوا ولا انحرفوا في عقائدهم وفي  عباداتهم، وإنما قائمين على الحق والدين الصحيح، ثم قال: [ وهم الذين  أسلموا ] قلوبهم ووجوههم لله رب العالمين، إذ شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله،  وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأحبوا الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المكر، ويكفي ما ذَكر تعالى في  صفاتهم.قال: [ وهم الذين أسلموا ] أي: دخلوا في الإسلام، قال: [ يتلون آيات  الله: يقرأونها في صلاتهم، آناء الليل، أي: ساعات الليل، وذلك في صلاة  العشاء وقيام الليل وهم يسجدون ].وأهل الكتاب ما كانوا يصلون صلاة العشاء  قط، ولا كانوا يتهجدون ولا يعبدون الله بالليل، ويشهد لهذا: أن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم تأخر يوماً عن صلاة العشاء، فتململ الناس فخرج إليهم  وأعلمهم: ( أنهم يصلون صلاة لا يصليها غيرهم في العالمين )، وهي صلاة  العشاء، وفيها من الوعد ما تعلمون، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( من صلى  البردين دخل الجنة )، والبردان: صلاة العصر وصلاة الصبح، فمن صلاهما صلاة  حقيقة في وقتها، بأركانها، بخشوعها، وواضب عليها حتى مات، قطعاً دخل الجنة،  وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( من صلى العشاء فكأنما قام نصف الليل )، فالذي  يصلي العشاء في وقتها مع جماعة المسلمين -يصليها صلاة تُقبل- فكأنما قام  نصف الليل، وقال: ( ومن صلى الصبح في جماعة فكأنما قام الليل كله )؛ لأن  العشاء وقتها يمكن لكل مؤمن أن يصليها، فما زال وقت النوم لم يدخل بعد،  بينما لو نام على فراشه، فلا يوقظه إلا إيمان ورجاء في الله، ورغبة في  الملكوت الأعلى. فوا أسفاه! واحسرتاه! ماذا أصاب المسلمين؟ من هم الذين  يشهدون صلاة الصبح؟ ولا نسبة خمسين في المائة، بل ولا خمسة وثمانين، والعلة  معروفة، إذ فتح عليهم اليهود باب اللهو والباطل، فانشغلوا بسماع الأغاني  ومشاهدة الأفلام المختلفة والمتنوعة، يسهرون إلى نصف الليل، بل إلى ما وراء  نصف الليل، فأنى لهم أن يقوموا آخر الليل؟! وفرح بهذا خصوم الإسلام،  والمسلمون نائمون، ويعجبون إذا قيل: ما فائدة هذا التلفاز؟ ما فائدة هذا  الفيديو في بيتك؟ ما فائدة هذا الدش أو الصحن الهوائي؟ أسألك بالله، علمنا،  قل أي شيء، كم قررنا والله شاهد.واسألوا صاحب هذا الدش، اسألوه بالله، هل  يكتسب منه ريالاً واحداً في الليلة؟ هل يُعطون أموالاً سرية من أجل  شرائها؟! والجواب: والله لا، هل يستفيد منه رقة قلبه، وازدياد إيمانه، وقوة  بصيرتة؟! والله ما هو إلا العكس، هل يستفيد منه طاقة بدنية، فيقوى بدنه  على العمل غداً في مزرعته أو دكانه أو في مصنعه؟! والله ما يزيده إلا  انهزاماً وضعفاً، هل يزيده حباً في الله، ورغبة في الملكوت الأعلى، والشوق  إلى مواكب النبيين والصديقين؟ والله ما يفعل هذا، ولا يبعث على هذا أبداً،  إذاً: فما هي النتيجة؟النتيجة  : أن يَغضب الملائكة فيخرجون من البيت،  ويتركون البيت للشياطين، فإذا استولت الشياطين على البيت فكيف يفعلون بقلوب  أهلها؟ يُقسونها، يصرفونها عن الله وذكره، وهذا الكلام مكرر ومعاد، فلم لا  يبلغهم؟ أيام كنا مسلمين إذا حدث حادث، قبل أن نقدم عليه نأتي أهل العلم  ونسأل: هل هذا يجوز لنا نحن المسلمين أن نقوله أو نفعله؟ فإن قال أهل  العلم: هذا حرام، تركناه وأعرضنا عنه، ونصحنا كل مؤمن ومؤمنة حتى لا يفعله،  لكن الآن كأن مستوانا العلمي ارتفع! وأصبح الناس كلهم علماء! وأصبحوا في  غير حاجة إلى أن يسألوا!وهنا أقول: من هم الذين قال الله فيهم:  تَتَجَافَى  جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ  [السجدة:16]؟ بنو الأصفر؟ الأحباش؟  أشراف بنو تميم؟ إذاً فمن هم؟ تتجافى جنوبهم، أي: تتباعد أكتافهم عن  المضاجع، إذ إنهم يقومون الليل، فهل الذي يقوم الليل يسهر مع زوجته وأولاده  أمام عاهرة تغني وترقص؟! والله ما كان ولن يكون، بل أقول: هل يمتلئ المسجد  في صلاة الفجر؟! لا والله، ولذلك لا نشك أننا تحت النظارة، فاليهود  يراقبوننا ليل نهار متى نهبط ليركبوا على ظهورنا، ويتخذوننا بهائم، ويعلنون  عن مملكة بني إسرائيل، وهذا الكلام قد سمعتموه مني، وأنا أحلف لكم على  ذلك، فهم لا يريدون للبشرية أبداً أن ترفع رأسها، إذ يستحيل مع ذلك أن تكون  لهم دولة بين الناس وهم حثالة وحفنة في العالم، فلا بد من إفساد البشرية،  وقد نجحوا -كما بينت من قبل- في نشر مذهب الإلحاد، مذهب البلشفية الحمراء  الشيوعية، وأصبحت الصليبية -التي كانت تعلو بآدابها وأخلاقها وسموها-  كالبهائم لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه، وقد حذرت وقلت: لم يبق أكثر من ربع  النصارى يعتقد في المسيح أنه كذا وكذا، وثلاثة أرباع بلاشفة حمر لا يؤمنون  بالله ولا باليوم الآخر، ومن ثم استطاعوا أن يركبوا على ظهورهم، وأن  يستولوا على قلوبهم وأموالهم، فعز اليهود وارتفعت قيمتهم، وعلا كعبهم في  العالم، فهم المالكون المتصرفون في البنوك والأموال، ووصلوا إلى هذا لما  كفَّروا الصليبيين ومحوا النصرانية من قلوبهم، والمسلمون هبط بهم من أفسد  قلوبهم وأخلاقهم وعقولهم، وهم بنو عمنا من اليهود! وآية ذلك: أنه كيف  أمكنهم أن يعلنوا عن دولة بني إسرائيل في قلب الإسلام والمسلمين؟! حلم هذا  أم ماذا؟! وإلى الآن لم يعلنوا عن مملكتهم، وإنما أعلنوا عن دولة  إسرائيل.وقد ذكرت لكم أن أحد الأبناء سمع بأذنه أيام موشي ديان وهو يحاضرهم  في البرلمان اليهودي من عشرين سنة، فلما أُعجبوا ببيانه قالوا: أنت الملك،  أنت الملك، قال: اسكتوا ولا تذكروا هذا؛ فإنه لم يحن الوقت لذلك، ويوم أن  يملكوا من النيل إلى الفرات -وهو قريب إن بقينا هكذا- يعلنون عن مملكة بني  إسرائيل، إذ إنهم يعملون بالسحر وبكل الأساليب على ألا تجتمع كلمة المؤمنين  أبداً، ولا يُقبلون على الله بحال من الأحوال، وهذا هو الواقع.وبالتالي  فهؤلاء هم اليهود، فأين وضعهم الله؟ لمَ؟ لأنهم أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله،  وأقبلوا على الله، وأقاموا دين الله بحق واستقاموا عليه، وأمروا بالمعروف  ونهوا عن المنكر، وأقاموا الصلاة، وسارعوا في الخيرات، وكما قلت غير ما مرة  واسمعوا: البشرية كلها عبيد الله، لا فرق عند الله بين أبيض وأسود، ولا  عربي ولا عجمي، وإنما كلهم عبيد لله، وبالتالي فمن آمن واستقام رفعه، ومن  كفر واعوج وانحط وهبط إلى الأرض وضعه في الأسفل، وهذا المدح الآن هو  لمجموعة من بني إسرائيل كما سيأتي بعض أسمائهم.قال: [ وهذا ثناء عليهم  بالسجود، إذ هو أعظم مظاهر الخضوع لله تعالى، كما أثنى تعالى عليهم  بالإيمان الصادق والأمر بالمعروف، وهو الدعوة إلى عبادة الله بعد الإيمان  به، والإسلام الظاهر والباطن له، وينهون عن المنكر وهو الشرك بعبادة الله  تعالى، والكفر به وبرسوله، فقال عز وجل:  وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ  [آل  عمران:114] أي: يبادرون إليها قبل فواتها، والخيرات: هي كل قول، كل عمل  صالح من سائر القربات، وشهد تعالى لهم بالصلاح فقال:  وَأُوْلَئِكَ مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:114] ].وقد سبق أن قلنا: هم عبد الله بن سلام  وأخوه وفلان وامرأته، أي: مجموعة من بني إسرائيل في المدينة النبوية،  أقبلوا على الله وأسلموا، فأنزلهم الله هذه المنازل ليرغب اليهود والنصارى  في الطريق إلى السلامة والنجاة، ولكن يدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء، فمن  استجاب وأجاب دعوة الله نجا، ولذلك دخل في الإسلام من النصارى ملايين  البشر.                                                                      
** الله عز وجل لا يضيع أجر الصالحين من أهل الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ وأخيراً: أن ما يفعلونه من الصالحات، وما يأتونه من  الخيرات، لن يُجحدوه، بل يعترف لهم به، ويُجزون عليه أتم الجزاء؛ لأنهم  متقون، والله عليم بالمتقين، فلن يضيِّع أجرهم أبداً ]، اللهم اجعلنا  منهم.إذاً: فمن هم المتقون؟ الذين اتقوا غضب الله وعذابه وسخطه، بمَ؟  بالجيوش الجرارة؟! بالحصون القوية والأسوار العالية؟! أم بماذا؟ الجواب:  يُتقى الله بالخوف منه الحامل للعبد على أن يطيعه ولا يعصيه، يُتقى الله  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، إذ إن من أطاع الله وأطاع رسوله جعل بينه وبين العذاب  وقاية من أعظم الوقايات، وليست وقاية فقط، وإنما بعد الوقاية فاز وظفر  بالمقام السامي، والدرجات العالية، والجوار الكريم في الملكوت الأعلى.إن  تقوى الله عز وجل تتكرر في القرآن وأهل الإسلام غافلون عنها، فسلهم بم يتقى  الله؟ لا يجيبوك أحد، ولذلك يُتقى الله بالإيمان به وبطاعته وطاعة رسوله،  وسر هذه التقوى -أهل الحلقة على علم نساء ورجالاً، والمحرمون منها لا  يعرفون- أنها تزكي النفس البشرية وتطيبها وتطهرها، والله طيب لا يقبل إلا  طيباً، فإذا زكت النفس -أي: طابت وطهرت- وأصبحت كأنفس الملائكة وأرواحهم،  يقبلها الله في الملكوت الأعلى وينزلها في الفراديس العلى.وإن كانت الأنفس  خبيثة منتنة متعفنة كأنفس الشياطين وأرواح الكافرين، فمستحيل في قضاء الله  وحكمه أن يقبلها في جواره، وآية واضحة حفظها النساء والرجال لن تُنسى  أبداً، فاسمع هذا البيان يا عبد الله، يقول تعالى في سورة الأعراف المكية:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا  تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى  يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ    *  لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذَلِكَ  نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40-41]، هذا بيان ملك الملوك، بيان رب  العالمين، بيان خالق الجنة والنار، وخالق الإنس والجن وسائر المخلوقات،  بيان رافع السموات، فمن يرد على الله؟! إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا  [الأعراف:40]، الذين كذبوا بهذه الشريعة يعبدون الله بها؟!  معقول هذا الكلام؟! إن ذلك مستحيل، وإذا ما كذب ولكن استكبر، فقال: أنا  مؤمن بأنه كلام الله، لكن لا نستطيع أن نقوم من آخر الليل، ما نستطيع أن  نعطي أموالاً للفقراء والمساكين فنبقى مثلهم، ما نريد أن نخرج إلى الجهاد  فنموت، فهل هذا استكبار أم لا؟ وقد ضربت لهذا مثلاً وتكرر ذكره، فنسيه  الناسون، وهذا المثل هو:لو أن مريضين على فراش الموت أتى إليهما الطبيب،  فتقدم إلى أحدهما فقال له: استعمل هذا الدواء ملعقة بعد الأكل وملعقة قبل  النوم، فقال: أنا لا أؤمن بهذا الكلام، اذهب عني، لا أصدق هذا الكلام! ثم  مات، والثاني تقدم إليه الطبيب فقال: يا أخانا، يا مريض، إن مرضك كذا،  فاستعمل هذا الدواء ملعقة في الليل وملعقة في الصباح، فقال: جزاك الله  خيراً، ولكن نفسي ما هي قابلة له، وأنا مصدق بما تقول، فتركه الطبيب فمات،  وبالتالي ما الفرق بين المكذب والمستكبر؟الأول قال: أنا لا أصدق أن هذا  الدواء يشفيني، وأن هذا الدواء ينفعني! فهو مكذب، والثاني شكر الطبيب على  ذلك، لكنه قال: أن ما عندي شهية ولا رغبة في هذا الدواء، فهلكا معاً لأنهما  لم يستعملا الدواء، فهل فهمتم معنى قول ربنا:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا  [الأعراف:40]؟ ما استعملوا أدوات  التزكية للنفس البشرية وتطهيرها، وهؤلاء حكم الله فيهم:  لا تُفَتَّحُ  لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ  [الأعراف:40]، وهل للسماء من أبواب؟إي ورب  الكعبة، والباب كالمدخل، لكن ليس شرطاً أن يكون كباب غرفتك، فأبواب السماء  لا تفتح لهم أبداً، وذلك لما تُؤخذ أرواحهم فيعرج بها موكبٌ من ملائكة  العذاب، فيستأذنون -والله- فلا يؤذن لهم، فيعودون بها إلى الدركات السفلى،  والدركات السفلى إن أردت لها تصويراً قريباً فأغمض عينيك وضع رأسك بين  ركبتيك وفكر وقل: اهبط، اهبط، اهبط، إلى أين؟ عجزت يا عبد الله فلا تعرف،  تلك هي الدركات السفلى ثَّم سجين، إلى يوم القيامة وهو في عذابها، إذاً لا  تفتح لهم أبواب السماء لأن أنفسهم خبيثة عفنة منتنة رائحتها كريهة، لا  يقبلها أهل الملكوت الأعلى.ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ  حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  [الأعراف:40]، يا عرب، تعرفون الجمل؟ إنه البعير  الأروق، تعرفون سم الخياط؟ سلوا العجائز، إنه عين الإبرة، أي: ثقبها، فهل  من المعقول أن يدخل بعير في عين إبرة؟! والله لو تجتمع البشرية كلها مستحيل  أن يدخل بعير في عين الإبرة، وبالتالي فمستحيل في حق ذي النفس الخبيثة أن  يدخل دار السلام، وهذا حكم الله، فهل نبكي أو نصرخ؟وانظر إلى التعليل:   حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُجْرِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40]، من هم المجرمون؟ أصحاب الحشيشة عندنا،  السرق، اللصوص، والمجرمون واحدهم مجرم، وهو اسم فاعل من أجرم يجرم إجراماً،  فكل مفسد مجرم، والمراد هنا الإجرام على النفس البشرية التي كانت كأرواح  الملائكة، كأرواح الأطفال، فأجرم عليها وصب عليها يومياً أطناناً من  القاذورات والأوساخ، من كلمات الشرك والكفر والكذب، وجرائم السرقة والتلصص  حتى اسودت وأنتنت وعفنت، فهل أجرم عليها أو لا؟ثم ماذا؟ قال لهم:  لَهُمْ  مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ  [الأعراف:41]، أي: فراش، ففراشهم الجمر والنار،   وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ  [الأعراف:41] أي: بطانيات يتغطون بها، فغطاؤهم  وفراشهم النار.ثم قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [الأعراف:41]، من هم الظالمون؟ الذين يضعون الأمور في غير مواضعها، فبدل أن  يعبدوا الله عبدوا الشيطان، بدل أن يفعلوا الخير فعلوا الشر، بدل أن  يعتقدوا الحق اعتقدوا الباطل، بدل أن يستقيموا اعوجوا، فاسودت نفوسهم،  وأنتنت وتعفنت أرواحهم، فهذا جزاؤهم،  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [الأعراف:41].فهل عرف المؤمنون والمؤمنات هذا؟ وهل عرفتم تقوى الله عز وجل؟  إذاً فهيا نتقيه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، فأولاً: يجب أن نعرف أوامر الله التي  نطيعه فيها، وكيفية فعلها أمامه ليقبلها، ويجب أن نعرف أوامر رسوله كم هي؟  وما هي؟ وما أوقاتها؟ وما ظروفها؟ وكيف نؤدِّيها؟ ثم يجب أن نعرف محارم  الله ومناهيه ومساخطه لنتقيها ونجتنبها، ونبحث عن الوسائل التي تساعدنا على  تركها واجتنابها، فإن لم نرد أن نعلم هذا والله ما نتقيه، إذ إنه مستحيل  ذلك، فالذي لا يعرف أوامر الله ولا نواهيه كيف يعبده؟! والذي لا يعرف أوامر  رسوله ونواهيه كيف يطيعه؟!وللأسف فقد عرف هذا بنو عمنا من اليهود عليهم  لعائن الله، فقالوا: إذاً جهلوا المسلمين -باستثناء هذه البقعة المباركة-  فتجد نسبة تعليم البنت في مدارسنا في العالم الإسلامي لا تزيد على حصة في  الأسبوع أو حصتين، وبالتالي كيف يعرف الناس ربهم؟ وكيف يعبد الناس ربهم؟  لقد شغلوا بناتنا وبنينا بالعلوم الطائشة التائهة الهائمة الضائعة التي لو  أسلمنا قلوبنا لله لتعلمناها في أسابيع لا في عشرين سنة، ونحن نصرخ ونقول:  الباطل، الباطل، بل ما زلت أقول: لو كنا صادقين فإن في إمكاننا أن نختار من  البنات سبعين بنتاً أو ثمانين، وفي خلال أربعة أسابيع يتخرجن ممرضات، ولا  يحتاج إلى ندرسهن عشرين سنة حتى يتخرجن ممرضات، وهذا مثال حي، لكن حتى لا  نعرف الله ولا نعرف كيف نطيعه وضعوا هذه المناهج والبرامج التعليمية، فأصبح  المسلمون يتخرجون بشهادات لو سألتهم عن الله ما يعرفون! ولو سألتهم بمَ  يتقى الله فلا يعرفون أيضاً.ولذلك إذا جهل المسلمون ربهم ومحابه ومكارهه  فكيف يعبدونه؟! كيف يطيعونه؟! ثم أين مظاهر التقوى وقد خمت الدنيا بالخبث  والشر والظلم والفساد في كل بلاد العالم وبالأخص بلاد المسلمين؟ وسبب ذلك  أننا ما علمناهم أن يطلبوا العلم لمعرفة الله وما يحب وما يكره، بل دلوني  على فحل منكم أيها الفحول يأخذ طفله إلى المدرسة ويقول له: أي بني، تعلم  كيف تعبد الله، تعلم ما يحب الله لتفعله، وتعرف إلى ما يكره الله لتتركه،  وتنازلنا هذا مع الرجال والذكور، ثم جاء تعليم البنات، فمن منكم من قال: يا  بنيتي تعلمي كيف تعبدين الله، كيف تتقربين إلى الله لتظفري بالنزول  بجواره، إن هذه الدنيا فانية وزائلة؟ لو قال هذا لقالت: اتركني في بيتي مع  أمي أتعلم كيف أعبد الله.مع أننا في خير وعافية، لكنها لا تدوم؛ لأننا نزحف  إلى باب الخراب والدمار، ووالله -لا قدر الله- لأن تسقط هذه الراية، ويحكم  هذه البلاد غير أهل سعود لرأيتم العجب، بل لاندهشتم، وذلك أن ظواهرنا كشفت  عن بواطننا، وعرفنا إلى أين نحن نسير، وهذا هو واقعنا، لكن لطف الله  وإحسانه باق معنا، ونحن نسأل الله عز وجل أن يكثر الصالحين والصالحات في  هذه البلاد؛ لأن زوال النعمة إذا كثر الخبث، والعدو والله يعرف هذا قبلنا،  فهم يرصدوننا لعلمهم بما عندنا، ولذا خرج رسول الله في ليلة من الليالي وهو  يضرب كفيه متحسراً ويقول: ( ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب )، في تألم وتحسر،  فتقول إحدى نسائه: ( أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟ قال: نعم، إذا كثر  الخبث )، فهل عرفنا نحن هذا؟ لو عرفناه ما سمحنا للخبث أن يظهر بيننا، لا  في قرانا ولا في مدننا، لكن العدو عرف هذا فأخذ ينشر الخبث بالحيل  وبالمجلات وبالجرائد وبالإذاعة وبالسحر، بل وبكل الوسائل المتنوعة  والمختلفة، حتى إذا كثر الخبث هبطنا كما هبط كل العالم الإسلامي.                                                                       
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               ومرة أخيرة أسمعكم الآيات لنقف على نتائجها، وتلاوتها بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ  يَسْجُدُونَ   *  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي  الْخَيْرَاتِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *  وَمَا يَفْعَلُوا مِنْ  خَيْرٍ فَلَنْ يُكْفَرُوهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ  [آل  عمران:113-115].أما أهل الشرك فلا تسأل، واسأل عمن دخلوا في رحمة الله،  واذكر الصديق والفاروق وأصحاب رسول الله، واذكر ملايين الربانيين الصالحين  من العرب والعجم الذين أصبحوا أولياء الله وأهل تقواه.قال [ من هداية  الآيات:أولاً: فضل الثبات على الحق والقيام على الطاعات ]. أي: أن هذه  الآيات دلت على فضيلة الثبات على الحق والقيام على الطاعات، وعدم التحول أو  النزول عنها.[ثانياً: فضل تلاوة القرآن الكريم في صلاة الليل ] والحمد لله  نصلي العشاء ونقوم آخر الليل، فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ ما نستطيع! أقول: كان  آباؤكم وأجدادكم يقومون الليل، بل ويطول عليهم فينامون ثم يقومون يصلون؛  لأن الليل عندهم من صلاة العشاء بتعاليم رسول الله: ( نهى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم -نهى المؤمنين والمؤمنات- عن النوم قبل صلاة العشاء )،  فيكره لأي مؤمن أن ينام قبل صلاة العشاء؛ لأنه إذا نام قد لا يستيقظ، (  ونهى عن الحديث بعدها )، أي: أن الحديث بعد صلاة العشاء ممنوع.لكن قد يقول  قائل: يا شيخ! كل أعمالنا وأشغالنا في الليل! أقول: ماذا أصابنا؟ هل  هبطنا؟! عندما نقول: هيا نتوب إلى الله فنجمع نساءنا وأطفالنا في بيت ربنا  من المغرب إلى العشاء، فإذا صلينا ذهبنا إلى بيوتنا ونفوسنا مشرقة وآمالنا  سامية، قالوا: كيف ننام بعد صلاة العشاء؟! إذاً: وكيف تتطلعون إلى السماء؟!  أي: كيف تصبحون أولياء الله؟  [ثالثاً: فضل الإيمان والدعوة إلى الإسلام ]  في الشرق والغرب.[ رابعاً: فضل المسابقة في الخيرات والمبادرة إلى  الصالحات.خامساً: فضيلة الكتابي إذا أسلم وحسن إسلامه، وفي الصحيحين يقول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ثلاثة يؤتون أجرهم مرتين: رجل من أهل الكتاب  آمن بنبيه وأدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فآمن به واتبعه ) ]. وتكملة  الحديث: ( وعبد مملوك -لزيد أو عمرو- يؤدي واجبه مع سيده ويعبد ربه بكامل  العبادة فله أجران، ورجل له أمة فأدبها ورباها وأطعمها وغذَّاها ثم أعتقها  وتزوجها فله أجران )، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (1) 
الحلقة (225)
تفسير سورة النساء  (1)


تقوى الله عز وجل هو سبيل الرشاد، فهو الذي يحمل العبد على طاعة الله عز  وجل، وفعل ما أمر به من العبادات، وترك ما نهى عنه سبحانه من المعاصي  والسيئات، إذ هو سبحانه المستحق لذلك فهو خالق الأكوان ومدبرها، وهو موجد  الإنسان من نفس واحدة سبحانه وتعالى، وخلق منها زوجها، وبث منهما ذرية من  الرجال والنساء، فاستحق سبحانه توحيده في ربوبيته وألوهيته.                     
**تعليق على مؤتمر يطالب بحقوق المرأة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذالكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فالله تعلى نسأل أن يحقق لنا هذا  المأمول على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى فاتحة  سورة النساء، وهي السورة الرابعة من كتاب الله عز وجل، الأولى كانت  الفاتحة، والثانية كانت البقرة، والثالثة كانت آل عمران عليهم السلام،  والرابعة سورة النساء.وقبل الشروع في دراسة هذه الآية المباركة، بلغنا أن  مؤتمراً مصرياً انعقد في العالم -ولا أدري في أي بلد انعقد- بالصين وإلا  بالشين، في الشرق أو الغرب لا فرق بين هذا وذاك، كل ما نريد أن نقوله  وتسمعونه أيها الصالحون! ويا أيتها الصالحات! أننا نخطّئ هؤلاء الذين  اجتمعوا من الشرق والغرب ليطالبوا بحقوق النساء، نقول لهم: النساء مخلوقات  وأنتم مخلوقون؟ فإن قالوا: لا، اعتبرناهم معاتيه مجانين سفهاء لا قيمة لهم؛  لأن الذي ينكر حقيقة كهذه لا يخاطب ولا يتكلم معه، فإن قالوا: نحن  مخلوقون، ولا نشك أبداً في أننا مخلوقون، نقول لهم: من خالقكم؟ فإن قالوا:  لا ندري، إلى الآن لا تدرون من خالقكم؟! أين كنتم تعيشون فإما أن تسألوا عن  خالقكم؛ لتعرفوه وتعرفوا جماله وكماله، وتطلبوه الرضا، وإما أن تتجاهلوه  ولا تريدون معرفته، قلنا: السر في هذا لتعيشوا كالبهائم وأنتم حقاً والله  لشر من البهائم، وهذا الخالق للعوالم كلها للإنس والجن يحكم عليكم بأنكم شر  الخليقة؛ إذ قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه  ولا من خلفه:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ  شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6]،  البرية ، معناها: الخليقة، إذ البارئ: هو  الخالق، والمبرور: المخلوق، والبرية: المخلوقة، هذا حكم الله عليكم أيها  الكافرون من أهل الكتاب ومن غيركم، أنكم في قضائه وحكمه شر الخليقة.فهم  إذاً: شر من القردة والخنازير؛ فضلاً عن الكلاب والذئاب والحيات  والثعابين.وإن قالوا: لم نكون شر الخليقة؟ قلنا لهم: هيا نتعقل ونفهم، الذي  يكفر ويجحد خالقه، وهو الذي أطعمه وسقاه وحفظه وكلأه إلى نهاية أمره  يتجاهله ويعاديه ويعلن الحرب عليه، هل هذا فيه شيء من الخير؟ هذا الذي يعيش  ستين سنة ما يسأل عن ربه وخالقه، ولا يتعرف إليه، ولا يطلب وده، ولا يسأل  كيف يتزلف ويتقرب إليه، وتأتيه رسل الله تحمل الهداية والبيانات فيحاربها  ويخرج عن طاعتها ليصر فقط على فسقه وفجوره وخروجه عن طاعة ربه.ومن الأمثلة  القريبة: أرأيتك لو كان لك خادم في بيتك تطعمه تسقيه تكسوه تكلأه تحفظه  تحميه تناديه وهو لا يعترف لك بشيء، لا يفتح عينيه فيك، ولا ينظر إليك، ولا  يقول فيك إلا أسوء القول، وليس يوماً ولا أسبوعاً ولا عاماً بل طوال  حياته، كيف تنظر إلى هذا المخلوق، ماذا تقول فيه؟ تحكم عليه أن يعذب أشد  العذاب وأشره وأبشعه، أليس كذلك؟إذاً: فهؤلاء التائهون في صحارى الحياة  يريدون أن يحققوا ماذا؟ حقوق النساء.نسأل مرة ثانية: هل النساء مخلوقات؟ إي  نعم، لهن خالق؟ ما اسمه؟ الله، أين يوجد؟ فوق سماواته، فوق عرشه، هل أنزل  كتاباً فيه تعاليم خاصة بالنساء؟ إي نعم، هل عرفتم هذه الحقوق النسوية التي  في كتاب ربهن أو ما عرفتموها؟ ما عرفناها -أعوذ بالله- ثم ترضون بهذا  الهبوط؟ لماذا لا تؤمنون به وبكتابه وبرسوله؟ وتطبقون حقوق النساء التي  وهبها الخالق لهن ووضعها العليم الحكيم؛ لإسعاد النساء وإكرامهن في الدنيا  والأخرى، تجهلون الله وتجهلون شرائعه وحقوق النساء في كتاب الله وشرعه  وتريدون أن تطالبوا بحقوق النساء، أنتم صبية، أطفال صغار تلعبون؟ أم مجانين  لا عقول لكم؟لو صحوا ساعة من سكرتهم لقالوا: نريد أن نطبق حقوق النساء  التي شرعها لهن مولاهم وخالقهم، وأنتم هضمتم النساء حقوقهن، واستهنتم بها،  وسخرتم منها؛ فنحن جئنا لنطالب بتحقيق تلك الحقوق التي أثبتها الخالق لهن،  لقلنا: إي نعم، أما وأنتم ما عرفتم الخالق، ولا عرفتم الحق من الباطل، ولا  الخير من الشر، ولا الصلاح من الفساد، وتعقدون مؤتمراً عالمياً للمطالبة  بحقوق النساء؟!أسألكم بالله أيها العقلاء! أسخرية هذه واستهزاء أم ماذا؟  أضياع هذا أم ماذا؟وهذا كتاب الله.. من قال: لا. يرفع يده، هل هو كتابك أنت  أو جدك الذي كتبه؟ وإن قال: ما أدري ، ما تدري إلى الآن؟ ادر وتعلم، واسمع  التحدي الإلهي.قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  [البقرة:23]؛ ليساعدوكم على  الإتيان بسورة فقط من مثل هذا القرآن،  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، لن هذه زمخشرية طلبة العلم يعرفونها، تفيد النفي  المؤبد، ومضى على هذا الخبر الإلهي والتحدي الرباني ألفاً وأربعمائة سنة  وخمسة عشر عاماً، هل استطاع أحد أو جماعة أو أمة أن يأتوا بمثل القرآن أو  أن تأتي بسورة منه، تقول: زنوها بالقرآن وانظروا هل هي تساويه أو هي فوقه  أو دونه؟من ألجم البشرية ومنعها من أن تتكلم أو تحاول؟ الذي يملكها، إذ  قال:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا ، متى نزل هذا الخبر؟ منذ ألف وأربعمائة وخمسة عشر  عاماً، من الأمثلة التي نقرر بها المعنى: هل تستطيع اليابان أو غيرها أن  تحدث آلة من الآلات وتقول: أتحدى مصانع البشرية أن تنتج مثل هذه لمدة سبعين  سنة؟مصانع أمريكا المتفوقة، هل تستطيع أن تنتج آلة أو شيئاً وتقول: أتحدى  العالم لمدة مائة سنة أن ينتجوا مثل هذه؟ مستحيل.والله تحدى وإلا لا؟ كم  عام؟ إلى ما لا نهاية؛ إذ قال:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا .إذاً: من يبلغ أهل هذا  المؤتمر بأن الأصابع التي جمعتهم وحركتهم؛ فهم يرقصون بكلامهم، هي أصابع  بني عمنا اليهود، بنو عمنا؟ نعم. نحن أبناء إسماعيل وهم أبناء يعقوب، أبناء  العمومة -لا تغضب- هي التي جمعتهم؛ لا تقولوا ولا تفعلوا، من باب أنهم  يريدون أن تسود المرأة في العالم، فإذا سادت المرأة وهبط الرجل انقلب الوضع  وساءت الحياة، وانقلبت أوضاعها وأصبحت البشرية كالبهائم، وحينئذ يتحقق  الأمل الأعظم لبني إسرائيل في إعادة مملكة بني إسرائيل، ونواتها في قلب  العالم الإسلامي، دولة إسرائيل، متى يسوسون البشرية كلها ويحكمونها كما  حكمها سليمان؟ يوم ما تنمسخ البشرية وتصبح كالبهائم تركب وتساق حيث شاء  صاحبها، يومئذٍ يحكمون ويسوسون.فهذه كلها من صنائعهم، والحمد لله أن فينا  بقية من بقايا الإيمان والصبر والعلم والمعرفة.نكتفي بهذا القدر ونعود إلى  درسنا من كتاب ربنا، لكن هل يبلغهم هذا الكلام؟ أين إذاعة لندن التي تنقل  كل شيء إلا مثل هذا الكلام ما ينقل، ما سمعناها تقول مثل هذا، ونحن هنا  نتكلم كلام حق كهذا ما ينقل أبداً؛ لأنهم يهود، وأصابع اليهود هي هي.                                                                 
**بين يدي سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           هذه السورة -سورة النساء- لو لم يكن للنساء شأن عند الله ما  ينزل سورة من كلامه خاصة بهن، وهي سورة مدنية اللهم إلا آية، وهي قوله  تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى  أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ   [النساء:58]، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح طلب المفتاح من ناظر  البيت، وهو عثمان بن طلحة رضي الله عنه، ودخل الكعبة وأخرج التماثيل، ومسح  صورة إبراهيم وغيرها أيضاً، وأخرج الأنصاب والأصنام ورمى بها، ثم رد  المفتاح لصاحبه، وقرأ قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ  تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:58]، فبعض المسلمين  قالوا: هي نزلت هنا، والبعض قالوا: نزلت من قبل ولكن الرسول تمثلها وقرأها؛  ليبين أن عليه أن يعطي المفتاح لـعثمان بن طلحة ، ولا يضر أن نقول نزلت  هنا أو بالمدينة، أما السورة فكلها مدنية؛ لأنها تتعلق بالأحكام الشخصية،  وخاصة بالنساء.إذاً: للنساء شأن عظيم أم لا؟ هل عرفه الملاحدة والعلمانيون  والكافرون والخرافيون والجهلاء؟ ما عرفوه، محجوبون عن المعرفة بالشهوات  والأهواء، ودفع الشياطين لهم إلى الهلاك في الدارين.وآياتها مائة وستة  وسبعون آية، وآيات آل عمران مائتين، أي: أطول من النساء. والقرآن كم آيته؟  ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، كل آية تدل دلالة عقلية منطقية على وجود  الله إلهاً ورباً عليماً حكيماً، وعلى أن محمداً رسوله، وخاتم أنبيائه ما  تحتاج إلى ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين، آية واحدة تصرخ بأنه لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وما معنى الآية يا معشر الزوار  والزائرات؟!معنى الآية في لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن: العلامة الدالة  على الشيء، دلني على بيت (إبراهيم بن عثمان) أعطني آية؟ أقول له: العمود  الفلاني الأخضر الذي بينه وبين الباب كذا متر، تلك الآية والعلامة، وكل آية  في القرآن علامة على وجود الله رباً وإلهاً عليماً حكيماً، وعلى أن محمد  بن عبد الله رسول الله ونبيه، وكيف تدل هذه الدلالة؟ أولاً: هذه الآية من  أنزلها؟ من تكلم بها؟ إنه الله جل وعلا، إذاً: هل يوجد كلام بدون متكلم؟  أيعقل هذا؟كما أن هذه الآية تحمل النور والهداية؛ لأن هذا المتكلم عليم  حكيم رحيم، وهي أيضاً دالة على وجود من أنزلها وأوحى بها.والذي نزلت إليه  دون البشر كلهم، ما يكون رسوله؟ كيف ذلك؟ مستحيل ألا يكون رسوله وقد أنزل  عليه الآيات ليبلغها، كل آية تدل دلالة قطعية على أنه لا إله إلا الله،  محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيمبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا  وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا  [النساء:1].هذه آية واحدة، من  يحفظ هذه الآية ويصلي بها النوافل والفرائض؟ ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم)                                                                                                   * *
                                أولاً: هذا النداء الإلهي:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ، هذا  نداء من؟ نداء الله رب العالمين، منزل الكتاب، ومرسل الرسول، هذا هو الله  هو الذي وجه هذا النداء إلى الناس كافة مؤمنهم وكافرهم؛ لأن لفظ الناس هو  بمعنى البشر، والناس مأخوذ: من ناس ينوس إذا تحرك فهو ناس، وأدخلت عليه  (ال) فأصبح الناس. يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ، لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نمتثل، انه  نجتنب، مستعدون لطاعتك يا خالقنا يا رازقنا يا حافظنا يا من إليه مصيرنا،  ناداهم ليأمرهم وإلا لا؟  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ   [النساء:1]، اتقوا خالقكم سيدكم مالك أمركم موجد حياتكم .. هذا هو الرب  وإلا لا،  اتقوا ربكم ، أو تقول: لا.. لا.. لا رب لنا؟! سبحان الله! من  أوجدكم؟ من أوجد هذه الأرض لكم؟ من رفع السماء فوقكم؟ من هيأ لكم هذه الأرض  لتعيش على سطحها؟ ما نريد أن نعرف إذاً: أنتم خنازير يا بشر! ما تريدون أن  تعرفوا ربكم حتى لا تعبدوه، ولا تطيعوه، إذاً: شر البرية هم الكفار، أو  لا؟ من شر الخليقة؟ الكفار من عرب وعجم، من أهل الكتاب والمشركين، ما نحن  الذين قضينا هذا القضاء بل هذا حكم الله العليم، ولكننا عرفنا كيف أصبحوا  شر الخليقة؛ لأنهم جحدوا خالقهم ولم يعترفوا به، يغمرهم بالنعم، ويسقيهم  ويحفظهم، ما نعترف به؛ حتى لا يسجدوا له سجدة، هؤلاء هم .شر الخليقة الذي  يجحد خالقه حتى لا يعبده فقط. اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [النساء:1].لو قال قائل:  نتقيه بم؟ هل نحن خائفون منه؟ هل يقوى على تعذيبنا وإبادتنا وتجويعنا  وتسليط الأمراض والأوبئة علينا؟ الجواب: نعم، أنتم في قبضته وتعيشون في  كنفه، وبيده حياتكم ومماتكم، غناكم وفقركم، صحتكم ومرضكم، عزكم وذلكم،  سعادتكم وشقاؤكم في هذا العالم المؤقت، وفي العالم الأبدي المخلد، كيف لا  تتقونه؟! أما تخافون أن يغضب أو يسخط فيحيل سعادتكم إلى شقاء، ووجدوكم إلى  فناء.حينئذٍ يقول: بم نتقيه؟ نقيم أسواراً عالية على قرانا ومدننا؟ ما  تنفع، نوجد سراديب تحت الأرض ونهرب إليها؟ ما ينفع، نجهز جيوشاً جرارة تدفع  عنا خطره؟ والله ما تنفع، يتقى الله بماذا؟فقط بطاعته، وطاعة رسوله، طاعته  إذا قال: قم! قم، قال: اجلس! اجلس، قال: اسكت! لا تتكلم، قال: انطق! انطق،  هذه هي الطاعة، قال: اشرب! باسم الله أشرب، قال: لا تشرب سم ... إلخ.هذه  هي طاعة الله عز وجل، وبها يتقى عذابه وسخطه وبلاه، طاعته وطاعة رسوله،  وطاعة رسوله من طاعة الله، وأوامر الله ونواهيه ما نعرفها بدون رسوله، فهو  الذي يبين لنا ويشرح أو يفسر، هو الذي يتلقى البيان من الله:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]. ولذا أمر الرسول من أمر الله، وطاعة الرسول من طاعة الله، إذ  قال تعالى:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ  [النساء:80].  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [النساء:1]، ونحن منهم:  اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ   [النساء:1]، اتقوا غضبه وسخطه وما ينتج عنهما من بلاء وشقاء وخسران أبدي..  اتقوه بطاعته فيما أمر به فعلاً، وفيما نهى عنه تركاً، فقط، وهذا إجمال  كبير، ما هي أوامر الله؟ أوامر الله كثيرة، ونواهيه أكثر، فلا بد وأن نعرف،  فالذي لا يعرف أوامر الله كيف يطيعه؟! والذي لا يعرف نواهيه كيف يطيعه؟!  ومن لم يطع الله شقي وخسر، تعرفون الخسران الحقيقي؟جاء في كتابه في آيتين:   قل  يا رسولنا المبلغ عنا:  إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ ، بحق:  الَّذِينَ  خَسِرُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15] ،  إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ  خَسِرُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الشورى:45]، ما  هو فقد بالشاة والبعير في أيامنا الأولى، ولا فقد الوظيفة والمنصب في  أيامنا هذه.تريدون صورة؟يؤتى بالرجل فيوضع في صندوق من حديد ويطبق عليه  ويلقى في عالم الشقاء، فوالله لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يأكل ولا  يشرب ولا يموت بلايين السنين، لا يعرف أباً ولا أماً ولا إخوة ولا.. ولا..  في شقاء أبدي هذا نوع من العذاب.إذاً: هذا هو الخسران أم فقدك ابناً أو  زوجة ماتت؟!                                                                     
** كيفية معرفة محاب الله ومساخطه                                                                                                   * *
                               يجب أن يعرف المؤمن والمؤمنة محاب الله ومكارهه، وكيف يؤدون  المحاب، وكيف يجتنبون المنهيات، وإلا فلا فائدة في إسلامهم، ولن ينتفعوا،  مثلاً: قلت لك يا عبد الله! إن مركوباً يحملك إلى قريتك أو على بلدك اطلبه  واركب هل تسأل عن هذا المركوب ما هو؟ هل تقول: أين يوجد؟ وإذا قلت: لا تعرف  كيف تركب ما تسأل كيف تركب؟ قطعاً هذا لا بد ضروري.فإذا آمنا بوجوب تقوى  الله للنجاة والخلاص من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة، يجب أن نعرف محاب الله  ومساخطه، إذا أمر بما يحب ونهى عما يكره.وهنا نجد أنفسنا يجب أن نطلب  العلم، ولما كان القرآن ينزل، والشرائع تتوالى، والناس في مكة فرض الله  عليهم الهجرة لأنهم لا يمكنهم أن يعبدوا الله، والقرآن ينزل في المدينة،  والأحكام تتوالى يوماً بعد يوم، يجب أن تهاجروا، هذه وحدها كافية.أسألكم  بالله: هل المسلمون وهم ألف مليون يوجد منهم عشرة في المائة عرفوا ما يحب  الله وما يكره؟ممكن، لكن العشرة هذه في المائة تنفع؟ تنفع أنفسها، تلك  العشرة تنجو والتسعون إلى الهاوية.تريد منا يا شيخ أن نعود إلى تعلم العلم  بعد بلوغنا سن الأربعين والخمسين سنة؟! ما هناك أبداً مانع، بل يجب أن  تتعلم ولو كنت تموت بعد ساعة من الآن، وطريق التعلم عندنا لا تحتاج فيه  أبداً إلى المدارس والكليات والجامعات، وسيارات الإركاب والأموال تنفق  بالملايين، لا أبداً، هذا نحتاج إليها في الصناعات، والمواد الدنيوية، أما  كوننا نعرف ما يحب سيدنا وما يكره فهذا ما يحتاج إلى هذا أبداً.كيف يا شيخ  إذاً؟ نعيد القول: إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً يجب على أهل القرية  المسلمة أن يوقفوا العمل.. صاحب المسحاة يرمي مسحاته، صاحب المنجل يلقي  منجله... صاحب المطرقة الحداد يلقيها، صاحب المتجر يغلقه، ويتوضئون ويأتون  المسجد الإلهي بنسائهم وأطفالهم، ولا يتخلف إلا من كان مريضاً أو ممرضاً  فقط، أما الحيض من نسائنا فإلى جنب حائط المسجد ومكبر الصوت عندهن  ويتعلمن.نصلي المغرب كما صلينا ونجتمع كما اجتمعنا، ويجلس لنا المربي وندرس  كتاب الله، ليلة آية كهذه وأخرى حديثاً، ونتعلم مراد الله وما يطلب منا  وكيف نتملقه ونتزلف إليه، والله ما نلبث إلا يسيراً إلا ومن في القرية كلهم  يعرف محاب الله ولا مكارهه، كل ليلة نتعلم مكروهاً أو محبوباً لله، ونعزم  على التنفيذ والتطبيق، عام كامل وإذا بأهل القرية كلهم علماء عارفون عابدون  أطهار أصفياء.وإن سألتني وقلت: أعطني صورة لهذه القرية، نقول: اسمع! لا  يبقى فيها من يخون إخوانه ولا يغشهم ولا يفسد عليهم نسائهم ولا ببناتهم ولا  يأكل أموالهم ولا يهينهم ولا يسبهم ولا يشتمهم ولا يكرههم أبداً، كيف هذا؟  نعم. العلم نور الله إذا ملأ القلب وفاضت تلك الأنوار على الشوارع؛ فلا  العين تنظر ما حرم الله، ولا الأذن تسمع ما حرم الله، ولا اليد تأخذ وتعطي  ما نهى الله، ولا الفرج يأتي ما حرم الله؛ لأن الأنوار تشع منها.وإن قلت:  هذا ما هو معقول؟ الآن في قريتكم أعلمكم بالله أتقاكم لله، ابحث عن رجل  العلم في قريتك هل تجده فاجراً؟ لصاً؟ فتاناً؟ مغتاباً؟ والله ما كان؛ لأنه  علم عرف.. عرفتم هذا وإلا لا؟أهل المدن كذلك، كل حي من الأحياء فيه مسجد  عظيم يتسع لنساء الحي ورجالهم، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل وأقبلوا  على بيت ربهم يستمطرون رحماته، يبكون بين يديه، فضلاً أن يتعلموا الهدى  والنور الذي يغمرهم، وحينئذٍ عام واحد والله إن ميزانية الدولة لتنقص إلى  النصف، الشره والتكالب على الدنيا ينتهي، يكثر المال، أهل القرية ما يبقى  بينهم جائع أبداً، ولا يمد يده أو يحتال عليهم ليأكل أموالهم لأنه في غنى،  وتستغني الدولة بنصف الأمن ورجاله، بل بثلاثة أرباعه، لم؟ كل مواطن هو حارس  للأمن.. هل هذا معقول؟ والله لهو الحق، كيف تقول هذا يا شيخ؟ نقول: دولة  رسول الله عشر سنين في المدينة كم من زاني زنا وقتل؟ واحد أو اثنين، كم من  سارق حصل؟ لا أحد، كم بوليس للرسول؟ والله لا أحد، قولوا: الرسول أنوار  النبوة.دولة أبي بكر ثلاث سنوات من سرق في المدينة؟ من زنا؟ من فجر في مكة  وغيرها؟ دولة عمر ثلاثة عشر عاماً، كان عندهم بوليس وشرط؟ والله ما عندهم،  أبعد هذا تشك يا عبد الله!ما نستطيع يا شيخ نترك أعمالنا، ونقبل على بيت  الله نجلس فيه مع النساء والأطفال.. ما نستطيع هذا، إذاً تتوقف الحياة،  نقول لهم: أنتم تقتدون بالغرب أم لا؟ في كل شيء حتى في اللقمة تتناولها  بيدك اليسرى، تقتدون بهم أم لا؟ إي نعم، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وأنت في  باريس أو برلين أو لندن أو نيويورك يقف العمل.في جبل طارق ركبنا الطائرة من  طنجا؛ لنلقي كلمة مع العصر، والمسافة ربع ساعة، وإذا بأحد إخواننا الذين  دعوننا يقول لأخيه: عجل بإعداد العشاء، لم؟ قال: لأنها الساعة السادسة ما  يبقى مطعم ولا دكان ولا.. لم؟ قال: النظام. الله أكبر! لم؟ قال: الناس  يستريحون، يذهبون إلى المسارح والمسابح، ويذهبون المقاصف والمراقص ودور  السينما يروحون على أنفسهم، هذا واقع وإلا لا؟ إي ورب الكعبة.ولم نحن ما  نستطيع أن نغلق أبواب العمل ونقدم على ربنا نسأله رضاه ونعمه علينا؟  مسحورون أظن، نعم.جهلتنا العصابة اليهودية وساقتنا كالبهائم، وإنا لله وإنا  إليه راجعون.حادثة معينة أقولها لمن يبلغ هذا الكلام؛ لأننا سمعنا من يسخر  من هذا الكلام سمعتم؟ يقول: كيف نأتي كلنا إلى المسجد ونترك العمل.الآن  أنتم تشتغلون عمالاً في الخارج، وأولادكم بالفجور والباطل والشر في دياركم،  لو كانوا معكم كلهم من يفجر في الخارج؟ من يتلصص ويجرم؟ هذه وحدها كافية  لو كنا نعقل.علمت يقيناً: أن الشيوعية الحمراء في بعض البلاد.. هنا في  حضرموت أو في عدن حدثني الأبناء يومها، يوم الفتنة قال لي: والله ليجمعون  أهل القرية نساء وأطفال ورجال بالقوة في القرية ويلقنونهم تعاليم الشيوعية  ومبادئها من بعد العصر إلى بعد العشاء كل ليلة، يعلمونهم مبادئهم وإيمانهم  بمعتقدهم، في من يلومهم؟ لا، يريدون أن يحولوا هذا الشعب إلى ما يريدونه،  ووقع هذا في مصر وكل المستعمرات يومئٍذ، لا بد من جمع الناس بالقوة  وتعليمهم الكفر والإلحاد، وإلا كيف يعيشون معهم، فعلوا هذا أو ما فعلوا؟  والله فعلوا، وهذا أبو عبد العزيز يحلف لكم: لقد كان السلطان عبد العزيز  تغمده الله برحمته على هذا المنهج، يجمع أهل البادية في القرى ويلزمهم بأن  يجتمعوا بعد المغرب وبعد الصبح؛ ليتعلموا العقيدة، فما هي إلا سنوات  والتوحيد يلوح في آفاق هذا البلاد، وأصبح العوام موحدين أفضل من علمائكم في  دياركم من طريق الكلمة فقط. عرفتم قيمة هذا الاجتماع وإلا لا؟كيف يجمع تلك  الأمة يطهرها؟ يبدأ بالمدارس يعلم أولادها، يجمعهم لصلاة الصبح والإمام  يقرأ قائمة: فلان فلان فلان، إذا علم أن شخصاً ما حضر يمشي إلى بيته: لِمَ  لم تحضر؟ إن كان مريضاً عادوه، إن كان غائباً عذروه، إن كان الشيطان سخر  منه يؤدبه، فلا يتخلف رجل عن صلاة الصبح.ويعلمونهم التوحيد وهم عوام لا  يعرفون الألف من الباء، وأصبحوا موحدين. هذا أؤكد به هذه الدعوة للعالم  الإسلامي إذا أرادوا أن يسعدوا أن يجتمعوا بعد المغرب في مساجدهم بنسائهم  وأطفالهم ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، قال الله وقال رسوله وكلهم عزم وصدق في  أن يعمل، والله ما هي إلا سنة وقد تغير العالم الإسلامي تماماً، وأصبحوا لو  يرفعون أكفهم إلى الله ما ردها خائبة.وهذا لا يمنع أن ينشطوا في الصناعات  والماديات طول النهار، بل يزيدهم قوة، أليس كذلك؟نكتفي بهذا القدر، ونعود  للآية غداً إن شاء الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (2) 
الحلقة (226)
تفسير سورة النساء  (10)


فرق الله عز وجل في إرث الكلالة بين الإخوة من أم والإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة  من أب، ففي الأول إن كان الأخ واحداً فيرث السدس، وإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك  فهم شركاء في الثلث، أما الإخوة الأشقاء أو من أب فقسمتهم مختلفة، فإن كان  له أخت فهي ترث النصف، وإن كانتا اثنتين فتشتركان في الثلثين، وإن كانوا  إخوة رجالاً ونساءً فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، وإن كان الميت امرأة ولها أخ  فهو يرث مالها كله.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة من ليالي التفسير ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل،  وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى آيتي المواريث، وقد درسنا أكثرها، ولم تبق إلا  آية واحدة، وهي من خاتمة سورة النساء، ندرسها ونعود من جديد لتقرير ما سبق  أن علمناه.                               
** سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة ...)                                                                                                   * *
                               هذه الآية الأخيرة تسمى آية الصيف؛ لأن الآيتين التي قبلها  نزلتا في الشتاء، وهذه الآية نزلت في الصيف في شدة الحر، فتعرف بآية الصيف،  وذكر لنزولها أسباب أصحها -والله أعلم- ما يلي:أن جابر بن عبد الله بن  حرام رضي الله عنه صاحب رسول الله مرض مرضاً شديداً، ولكن لم يتوف فيه،  فزاره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجده مغمى عليه، فتوضأ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثم صب عليه من فضل وضوئه فأفاق، فلما أفاق قال: ( يا رسول الله! كيف أقضي  في مالي؟ )، وكان له تسع أخوات من أبيه وأمه، ولهذا ما حضر وقعة من  الوقائع؛ لأن أباه استخلفه لرعاية أخواته؛ فلما سأل لم يرد عليه النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم شيئاً حتى نزلت هذه الآية ، والآية بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم: يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ  [النساء:176] من هم؟ أصحابه يطلبون  الفتيا:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ  [النساء:176]، أما أنا  فلا علم لي، حولهم على الله عز وجل:  قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي  الْكَلالَةِ  [النساء:176]، هذه التي أتعبت عمر تعباً شديداً، ومن كثرة  إلحاحه وسؤاله قال فيه الرسول هكذا في صبره: ( أما تكفيك آية الصيف يا عمر  )، وبقي مرتاباً شاكاً إلى يوم وفاته، وكتبها، وكان يستخير الله طوال  حياته، فلما لم يتضح له شيء أعلن ذلك ومحيت الورقة وأقر ما أقره أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه.                                                                     
** كيفية تقسيم الكلالة                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله تعالى:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ  فِي الْكَلالَةِ  [النساء:176]، بيانه:  إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ   [النساء:176]، هلك بمعنى مات، وأخيراً أصبحت كلمة هلك يطلقونها على ما لا  يحمد حاله ولا موته، والقرآن ذكر هلك بمعنى مات.قال:  إِنْ امْرُؤٌ   [النساء:176]، وكلمة امرؤ يراد بها الذكر أو الأنثى:  هَلَكَ  [النساء:176]  أباً أو أماً:  لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:176] ولا والد، ما يحتاج إلى  ذكر؛ لأنه تقدمت الآيات:  وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ  [النساء:176]، مات سعيد ولم يترك  أباً ولا أماً وترك أخته، ترثه أو لا؟ هذه أخت شقيقة أو من أب، أما آية  الكلالة في الأخوات من الأم تقدمت، فإن كان ليس له ولد  فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا  تَرَكَ  [النساء:176]، ترث نصف ما ترك أخوها، كما ترث نصف ما ترك أبوها لو  مات،  وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ  [النساء:176]،  يرثها كلها أو النصف أو الربع؟ كلها، هي لا ترث إلا النصف ولا تزيد عليه،  وهو أكثر ما ترثه دائماً، وهو يرث الكل:  وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ  [النساء:176] فإن كان لها ولد يرثها، والأخ ما له شيء  لأنه محجوب بالولد، لكن إذا كانت له بنت أنثى فلها النصف والباقي للأخ  بالتعصيب إن لم يكن لها ولد.ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:176]، هلك هالك وترك أختين، كذا أو لا؟ عبد الله بن حرام ترك  تسعاً:  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ   [النساء:176]، لهما الثلثان مما ترك والثلث الباقي للعاصب. وَإِنْ  كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:176]، مثل جابر له أخوات وهو  ذكر، لو كان له أخ آخر قالوا: إخوة رجالاً ونساء.قال:  وَإِنْ كَانُوا  إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:176] كيف يرثون أخاهم الذي مات؟   فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:176]، البنت تأخذ ريالاً  والذكر يأخذ ريالين:  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا   [النساء:176] كي لا تضلوا وتخطئوا في القسمة وتأكلوا أموالكم بالباطل، أو  يورث هذا عداوة بينكم أو حسداً أو ما إلى ذلك، يبين لكم كراهة أن تضلوا:   وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [النساء:176] فسلموا له القضاء والحكم،  أعدل العادلين .. أرحم الراحمين؛ بكل شيء عليم، بالبواطن والظواهر  والمستقبل والآتي، فلهذا إذا حكم الله احمد الله، افرح وزغرد أعني النساء،  أما الرجال ما يزغردون.إذاً: يقول الله تعالى:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ  اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ  [النساء:176] في ماذا؟  فِي الْكَلالَةِ   [النساء:176]، عرفنا الكلالة؟ أن لا يكون له والد ولا أب ولا أم، لا جد ولا  أم ولا جدة، وإنما يرثه من يحيطون به من إخوانه، إن كانوا لأم هذه كلالة  تقدمت، وإن كانوا لأب أو لأب وأم فهي هذه بالذات، فهو بين تعالى:  إِنْ  امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:176]، ذكر أو أنثى  لَيْسَ  لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ  [النساء:176]، ماذا ترث الأخت من أخيها الذي  مات أو أختها؟  فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا  [النساء:176]  بشرط:  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ  [النساء:176]، إذا كان لها ولد ما  بقي لها شيء، هذا أخ، حاشية من الإكليل، الولد أولى:  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا  اثْنَتَيْنِ  [النساء:176] أو أكثر أخوات، لو مات جابر وترك تسع أخوات ماذا  لهن؟ الثلثان فقط، والثلث يبحثون عن عصبة،  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  [النساء:176]، هذا في حال أخ واحد  أخت وحدها ولا يوجد ثاني، وفي حال اثنتين أو أكثر؟  وَإِنْ كَانُوا  إِخْوَةً  [النساء:176] أكثر من اثنين،  رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:176]، تقسم هذه التركة بينهم إن مات  أخوهم وترك هذا المال، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، قد تكون بنتاً ومعها ولدان  ذكران، أو ثلاث بنات ومعهم ذكر القسمة: للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين كما تقدم في  النسب، عرفتم أن هذه الآية تسمى آية الصيف أو لا؟ وعرفتم أن عمر تردد فيها  طويلاً، ولكن الله بينها على لسان رسوله فأقرها.مرة ثالثة نقول: هلك هالك  وما ترك له ولد ولا أب ولا أم ولا ولد ولد، وإنما ترك أخاه أو أخته، إن  كانت أخت فلها النصف، وهو إن ماتت؟ كلها،  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ   [النساء:176]، فإن كان لها ولد فلا حظ له نهائياً لأنه محجوب،  فَإِنْ  كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  [النساء:176]، هلك هالك وترك أختين فقط، وليس له أب  ولا أم؛ لأنها كلالة، فما الحكم؟  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ  [النساء:176]،  والثلث الباقي للعم .. لابن العم .. للعصبة:  وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً  رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:176] خليط أخوات وإخوان، فماذا يصنعون؟  يقتسمون تركة أخيهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين:  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   [النساء:176] لكيلا تضلوا، وضل في القضية أخطأ الطريق فيها كما ضل في  الطريق، أراد الشام فمشى إلى اليمن.وتأملوا الآية:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ  اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا   [النساء:176] بشرط:  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً  رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [النساء:176].القرآن فيه اختصار كبير، لو كان فيه تطويل لا يحفظ ولا يحمل،  فلهذا بدل أن يقول: كراهة أن تضلوا أو لكيلا تضلوا، نفهم من السياق: يبين  لنا حتى نضل يعني؟ في عاقل يقول هذا؟ يقول: أبين لكم لتضلوا! هذا كلام  يقوله عقلاء؟ إذاً: يبين لكم حتى لا تضلوا، لكيلا تضلوا، أو ما فهتم هذه  البربرية؟!القرآ   فيه إيجاز واختصار، أولاً: لأنه يحفظ في الصدور، عندكم  كتاب كالقرآن محفوظ في الصدر؟ ما هو معقول أبداً، وينبغي أن يحفظ من قبل  الرجال والنساء.ثانياً: لو كان يوسع فيه يخسر معناه ، لو يشرح بكلام الله  تطول قراءته ويصعب على الناس حتى فهمه.فالله عز وجل أنزله مختصراً ووكل  بيانه إلى رسول الله، والرسول بين كل ما نحتاج إليه:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]. يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ  إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا  تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً  رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [النساء:176].هنا ما ذكر الدين والوصية، لماذا؟ ذكرت في أول السورة، لم  التكرار؟ هنا ذكر الوصية والدين؟ لا، ذكر هناك مرتين فلا حاجة لتعاد؛ لأن  تلك الآيات نزلت قبل هذه الآية .. أول السورة ينزل قبل آخرها.                                                                                                        
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات المواريث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أولاً: عرفنا أن الإرث يكون بثلاثة أسباب، سبب معدوم؛ لأننا  وضعنا السيوف قلنا: يكفي لا جهاد بعد اليوم، من أين يأتي إذاً الأرقاء  والعبيد حتى نرثهم؟ إذاً: بقي النسب والمصاهرة، وهذا هو الإنسان، قال  تعالى:  وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا  وَصِهْرًا  [الفرقان:54]، لا يخرج الإنسان عن النسب والمصاهرة، هذا أبي،  هذا أبو زوجتي.نصف الآية الأولى في النسب اسمع، يقول تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، لماذا يرث الولد أباه؟ نسباً؛ لأنه منه انحدر، وهو منسوب  إليه،  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، مات رجل وترك  أولاداً -بنين وبنات- كيف تقسمون التركة؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، إن كان هناك دين أو وصية ماذا تفعلون؟أولاً:  الدين، مرده إلى أصحابه.ثانياً: تنفذ الوصية على شرط ألا يكون فيها جور، لا  في الوصية ولا في الدين كما سيأتي:  غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ  [النساء:12]، قد  يوجد شخص يحسد الورثة فيسجل عليه أكثر من تركته ديوناً حتى يحرمهم، أو يريد  أن يحرمهم أيضاً فيوصي بالثلث لفلان وفلان ولو كانوا فقراء، وما يريد  الأجر يريد أن لا يرث فلان وفلان، هذا المرض يوجد أو لا؟ فإن عالجه صاحبه  شفي بإذن الله، ولكن أين الأطباء وأين الدواء؟ موجود، ولكن المريض ما يقبل،  ما يريد أن يعالج، يريد أن يبقى بمرضه.إذاً:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، هذه الخطوة الأولى أو لا؟  فَإِنْ كُنَّ  نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، مات الرجل وترك بنتين فأكثر كيف  تقسمون؟ قال:  فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11]، والثلث الباقي  للعصبة أو لبيت المال:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ   [النساء:11]، مات وترك بنتاً واحدة فلها النصف، والأبوان في الصور الثلاثة،   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]،  ولأبويه: أي: أم الهالك وأباه.إذاً:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] بشرط:  إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11]، فإن لم يكن له ولد وورثه أبواه فقط. مات الرجل ما ترك  ابناً ولا بنت ولا ولا، ولكن ترك أباه وأمه فقط، كيف تقسمون؟ كما قسم  الله،  فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11]، وسكت عن الثلثين الباقيين لأن  المعنى واضح،وأنه من حق الأب، قلت لكم: الكلام فيه اختصار؛ لأنه كلام ذي  العرش.إذاً:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ   [النساء:11]، الأم هنا حجبت من الثلث إلى السدس؛ لأن الصورة: مات وترك أمه  وأباه أو لا؟ فقط، كيف أعطاهم الله؟ أعطى للأم الثلث والباقي للأب الثلثان  الباقيان، فإن فرضنا أنه أيضاً ترك ولداً واحداً فلا يؤثر، ما يحجب الولد  الواحد أمه، تبقى بثلثها، لكن إن ترك ولدين فأكثر حجبت من الثلث إلى  السدس.قال وقوله الحق:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11]، هذا عدد أو لا؟ جمع أخ:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، لو قال: فإن كان له أخ؟  نقول: حجبت الأم، لكن قال: إخوة فقط، الواحد ما يؤثر، الأخ الواحد ما يمنع  الأم من الثلث تبقى آخذة الثلث.ثم قال تعالى:  مِنْ بَعْدِ  [النساء:11]،  يعني: تأخذون في هذه القسمة متى؟  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  [النساء:11]  تطبقونها فقد أوصى بها  أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11] كان له، فإذا فرغتم من  الوصية والدين حينئذ قسموا التركة على النحو الذي بين الله تعالى.نعود من  جديد يقول تعالى جل جلاله:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ   [النساء:11] بماذا؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]،  صورته: أن يموت رجل ويترك أولاداً من بنين وبنات، والقسمة تكون كالتالي:   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، فإن كن نساء كلهن   فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ  [النساء:11] اثنتين فما فوق، فلهن  ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ   [النساء:11]، وإن كانت واحدة فقط ما ترك إلا بنتاً واحدة فلها النصف:   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  [النساء:11] أبوي الميت، لكل واحد منهما السدس في الأولى  والثانية والثالثة، دائماً ماداموا موجودين إن كان له ولد:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11]؛ لأن الولد يرث أباه والجد له السدس:  فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] لهذا الميت وورثه أبواه فقط  فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11] والثلثان الباقيان للأب،  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11]، هذا الميت له إخوة وما ترك أولاداً،  فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، حجبت من الثلث إلى السدس بوجود الإخوة، والإخوة لا  يرثون لأن أبهم موجود، فقط حجبت من الثلث إلى السدس؛ لأن الإخوة كثيرون  وأبوهم يتحمل نفقاتهم، فإن كان أخ واحد ما يعتبر شيئاً، ويبقى لها الثلث.  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]، هذا هو ما يعرف  بالمصاهرة أو إرث المصاهرة، ولكم معاشر المؤمنين المستمعين وغير المستمعين   نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12]، ليس شرطاً أن يكون عندك  أربع زوجات أو ثلاثة حتى ترث النصف،  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12] أيما رجل ماتت زوجته وكان لها أولاداً منه أو  من غيره لا يأخذ إلا الربع، فإن لم يكن لها ولد فله النصف:  وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ   [النساء:12] هذا القيد،  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ  مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   [النساء:12]، هذا ما فيه شك ولا خلاف وأوضح ما يكون.نعود إلى السيدات:   وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]، وهنا قلنا:  الإجماع على أن الزوجة إن ورثت الثمن وكان معها ضراتها الكل يأخذن الثمن،  الزوجة الواحدة لها الربع، فإن كانت معها ضرة أو ضرتان أو ثلاثة أو أربعة  الكل الربع؛ فهن شركاء في الربع، أو شركاء في الثمن.واللطيفة التي عرفناها:  أن الأصل أن الرجل يتزوج امرأة واحدة، ولا يتزوج ثانية إلا لحاجة، إلا  لضرورة؛ لأن الإسلام قنن ووضع قوانين الاقتصاد؛ فحينئذ هذه التي جاءت من  بعد تؤذي الأولى وتقاسمها في ربعها أو ثمنها، والذي يرجح أننا قلنا: آدم كم  تزوج؟ لماذا ما صنع الله له اثنتين أو ثلاثاً؟ واحدة، واشتراط العدل كافٍ  لأولي البصيرة،  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً   [النساء:3] لا يحل غيرها، فهذا العدل أنتم تتحققون وجوده معنا كلنا؟ ولا 1%  يستطيع أن يعدل،لم؟ أما هو يظلم الناس، يأخذ أعراضهم وأموالهم ويسب ويشتم،  هذا يعدل هذا، هذا يعرف يعدل؟ لكن إذا أراد الإحسان امرأة ولية من أولياء  الله توفي زوجها وبقيت أرملة يتفق مع أسرته ويأتون بها لتعيش آمنة صالحة  كما كان، الأرض للجميع أو لا؟ مثلاً: ما استطاع وما قدر على أن يصبر على  وقاع امرأته، كلما تحيض يحيض، كلما تلد كم شهر وهو هائج، قال: أنا أخاف أن  أعصي ربي وأدخل النار، تزوج، اخطب فتاة صالحة مؤمنة طاهرة على شرط أن  تطلبها صالحة طيبة طاهرة إن كنت طيباً أنت وطاهراً؛ لأن الله يقول:   وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ   [النور:26]، ولما تتزوجا يجب أن تعدل بينها وبين ضرتها الأولى في الابتسامة  في الكلمة في الفراش في الطعام في الريال في كل شيء؛ فإن كنت غير قادر  تأكلك النار، إن زينت وفجرت هلكت، وإن ظلمت وجرت أيضاً هلكت، إذاً: ما  علينا إلا أن نعدل ونحسن ونستمسك بحبل الله فإننا لن نسقط أبداً.اسمع إرث  المصاهرة: الزوج والزوجة:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ   [النساء:12] بشرط أو بدون شرط؟  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12] ماذا؟ الربع، الزوج لا يشاركه أحد لا في  النصف ولا في الربع أليس كذلك؟ ولكن الزوجة:  وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12].الآن الجزء الأخير من الآية الكريمة وهو ما  يعرف بورثة الكلالة، قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً   [النساء:12]، ما معنى يورث كلالة؟ يرثه كلالته لا أباه ولا أمه ولا ولده؛  يرثه إخوته من أمه فقط؛ لأن الكلالة في آخر السورة بيناها، إخوان له أشقاء  لأب، هؤلاء إخوة لأم فقط، وإليكم البيان، قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ  يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ  [النساء:12]، أي ليس الشرط للرجل ، بل  المرأة تورث كلالة أيضاً:  وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ  [النساء:12] من أم:   فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ  ذَلِكَ  [النساء:12]، أي: من اثنتين وثلاثة فأكثر  فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي  الثُّلُثِ  [النساء:12] فقط.آية الكلالة في آخره: ثم هلك هالك وترك إخوة  وأخوات يقتسمون الذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، وهنا كلالة خاصة مع الإخوة  للام.يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ  [النساء:12]، أي: وإن وجد  رَجُلٌ  يُورَثُ كَلالَةً  [النساء:12]، لا نسباً ولا صهراً، أو امرأة كذلك  وَلَهُ  أَخٌ  [النساء:12] أي: من أمه  أَوْ أُخْتٌ  [النساء:12] من أمه،   فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:12] إن كان أخ واحد له  السدس، إن كانت أخت واحدة لها السدس، فإن كانوا أكثر من اثنين  فَهُمْ  شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ  [النساء:12]، فإن بقي شيء يرثه العصبة؛ الأخ لأب  أو الشقيق.                                
** مراجعة لمسألة الحمارية أو الحجرية أو المشتركة                                                                                                   * *
                                تقدمت مسألة الحمارية أو الحجرية، وهي:هلكت امرأة وتركت  زوجها وأمها وأخاها كيف القسمة، للزوج كم؟النصف، وللأم السدس.قال: [وهنا ما  يعرف بالحجرية أو الحمارية أو المشتركة، وهي أن تموت امرأة، وتترك زوجها  صاحب النصف، وأمها، وإخوة لأمها، وأخاً لأبيها أو إخوة]. الزوج له النصف،  والأم ترث السدس لوجود إخوة له متعددين، الأم لها السدس، وبعد النصف والسدس  بقي الإخوة للأم لهم الباقي، وهو السدس؛ لأنهم تعددوا، والذي للأب أو  الشقيق لم يبق له شيء، هذا الشقيق اشتكى إلى القاضي، وقال: يا سيادة  القاضي، افرض أن أبانا حماراً أليست أمنا واحدة فكيف أنا أحرم؟!الزوج أخذ  النصف، الأم أخذت السدس، منعها من الثلث الإخوة، الإخوة للأم لهم الثلث.  هذه الكلالة. إذاً: ماذا بقي؟ ما بقي شيء، قال: اذهب فليس لك شيء فقد حجبت؛  لأن الإخوة للأم لهم الثلث تعددوا، الثلث والنصف والسدس ما بقي شيء للإخوة  لأب. هذه تعرف عند الفقهاء بالحمارية، إذ قالوا: افرض أن أبانا حماراً أو  حجراً، أليست أمنا واحدة كيف نحرم؟ قال: هذا الذي أعطاكم الله.نعود إلى آية  الكلالة التي ذكرناها:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي  الْكَلالَةِ  [النساء:176]، هنا الكلالة إخوة لأم وأب أو لأب، وليست  كالأولى الإخوة لأم فقط:  قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ  امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ  [النساء:176] ماذا ترث؟   فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:176]. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ   [النساء:176]، فإن كان الولد لا حظ له،  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ  [النساء:176] من تركة أخيهما؛ لأن النسوة إذا  تعددين لا يرثن أكثر من ثلثين ،  وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا  وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [النساء:176].                                                                                                        
**مسائل في المواريث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           نسأل:مسألة: هلك هالك وترك أولاداً، كيف تقسم هذه التركة؟للذكر  مثل حظ الأنثيين.مسألة:ه  لك هالك وترك بنات ولا ولد معهما كيف؟لهما ثلثا ما  ترك، وإن ترك هذا الهالك ابنة واحدة فقط، فلها النصف؛ لقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11]، وللأبوين الأم والأب  مع هؤلاء الوارثين لكل واحد منهما السدس.وإن فرضنا أن الولد لم يكن له سوى  أباه وأمه، كيف تقسم التركة؟السدس للأم والباقي للأب بالعصبة والفرضية؛  لقول الله تعالى:  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11]، وإن هلك هالك وترك إخوة وأمه وأباه  كيف تقسمون التركة؟ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] والباقي للأب  والإخوة محجوبون.فإن ترك أخاً واحداً فلأمه الثلث والباقي للأب. هلك هالك  عن امرأتين، وترك أولاداً منهما أو من غيرهما، ماذا للزوجتين؟شركاء في  الثمن، وإن هلكت هالكة وتركت زوجها وبنتها؟للزوج الربع، فهو محجوب من النصف  بهذه البنت أو هذا الابن، وإن هلك هو وما ترك ولداً ولا ولد ولد؟لها  الربع.أما كلالة الإخوة للأم فصورتها: أن يهلك مؤمن ولم يترك ولداً ولا ولد  ولد ولا أب ولا جد، لا من الأصول ولا من الفروع، ثم ترك إخوة لأمه؛فإن ترك  أخاً واحداً لأمه يأخذ السدس. وإن ترك إخوة متعددين فهم شركاء في الثلث   وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ  أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً  رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:12].نكتفي بهذا القدر. اللهم صل على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (3) 
الحلقة (227)
تفسير سورة النساء  (11)


حد الله عز وجل لعباده حدوداً وألزمهم بحفظها، وبنى على أساسها الجزاء في  الآخرة، فمن حفظ هذه الحدود وتوقف عندها فقد وعده الله عز وجل بأن يدخله  جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار، خالداً فيها لا يمسه نصب ولا مخمصة، وأما من  تجاوز حدود الله وتعداها فقد توعده الله عز وجل بالخلود في نار جهنم،  وحيداً فريداً يتقلب في العذاب المقيم.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد؛ ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلك الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا  إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس  إلى هذه الآية أو إلى هاتين الآيتين المباركتين.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ   *  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا  فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  [النساء:13-14].لو تحفظ يا عبد الله هاتين  الآيتين وتصلي بهما كل الصلوات فإنها تربطك بالله وطاعته.معشر المستمعين!   تِلْكَ [النساء:13] هذا اسم إشارة، هل مر شيء في السورة فأشار تعالى إليه؟  أي نعم.أولاً: أمرنا بتقواه.ثانياً: أمرنا بصلة الأرحام.                               
** الأمر بالإحسان إلى اليتيمة من النساء وحفظها في نفسها ومالها                                                                                                   * *
                               ثالثاً: أمر من تحته يتيمة جميلة ذات مال، لا يغرنه مالها  وجمالها فيتزوجها ثم يقصر في حقوقها؛ لكونها يتيمة في حجره، فليتزوج غيرها  من النساء إن شاء اثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع، وليترك هذه اليتيمة مصونة في  مالها وعقيدتها، نعم أيضاً لما أذن في تعدد الزوجات قال:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3] فقط، هذا حد من حدود الله، إذا  كنت غير واثق في نفسك وعلمك ومالك وقدرتك وأخلاقك أن تعدل بين الاثنتين أو  الثلاث أو الأربع فاكتف بواحدة. هذا أمر الله،  فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3]،  أي: فانكحوا واحدة فقط.ثم يا من تزوجتم من المؤمنات لا تحرموهن مهورهن ولا  تقصروا في تلك النحلة فإن الله فرضها فرضاً، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يأكل مهر  امرأته، ولو قرشاً واحداً بدون رضاها، فإن رضيت بأن تعطيه ثلثه أو نصفه لها  ذلك، أما بدون رضاها فلا يحل لك أن تأخذ من مهرها ديناراً واحداً من مليون  دينار، ومن أبى فقد تعدى حدود الله وهلك:  وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ  صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا  فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا  [النساء:4].                                                                     
** كيفية التعامل مع السفيه الذي له مال                                                                                                   * *
                               ومن الأحكام المشار إليها بهذا الاسم: أن أموالنا سواء كانت  صامتة أو ناطقة هي قيام حياتنا وأعمالنا، يحرم أن نسرف فيها وأن نبذرها  وأن ننفقها في معصية الله، وإن وجدنا من لا يحسن التصرف فيها كامرأة أو ابن  أو أخٍ نحن نفرض عليه الحجر؛ طاعة لله إذ قال تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا  السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [النساء:5]، لم يبق في المجتمعات البشرية.. لا لا، أستغفر الله، في  المجتمعات الإسلامية من ينفق ماله في غير رضا الله.نعم. لو آمنا حق الإيمان  ورزقنا اليقين فيه، والله ما أنفق مؤمن ريالاً واحداً في غير مرضاة الله،  وانتهى التبذير والإسراف والبذخ، وحينئذ ماذا نفعل بهذه الأموال؟ ننقلها  إلى البشرية؛ سلاحاً وجهاداً لندخلها في رحمة الله. وَلا تُؤْتُوا  السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [النساء:5]؛ لأن الإسلام ما جاء بالعنف ولا بالشدة ولا يجيز السب ولا الشتم  ولا السخرية ولا الاحتقار ولا الازدراء أبداً، ( الكلمة الطيبة صدقة )، من  وضع هذا القانون؟ الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهكذا: ( ولو أن تلق أخاك  بوجه طلق )، ما عندك ما تتصدق به يا عبد الله الق إخوانك في أنهجهم وفي  طرقاتهم وفي مجالسهم ووجهك طلق ما فيه تعبيس ولا تقطيب ولا اسوداد ولا  ولا... تلك صدقة، ( ولو أن تلق أخاك بوجه طلق ).ومن تلك الأحكام التي أشار  تعالى إليها بقوله: (تلك) هو أن لليتامى على أوليائهم وأوصيائهم ومن تولوا  أمرهم أن يدربوهم على حسن التصرف في المال، فإذا بلغوا امتحنوهم، فإذا  وجدوهم قادرين على التصرف؛ لا إسراف ولا بخل ولا ولا، أعطوهم أموالهم  وكتبوا صكاً بينهم وأشهدوا على ذلك:  وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا  بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا  إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  [النساء:6]، جلس هذا المال تحت يديك عشر سنين،  خمس عشرة سنة، مات الوالد وترك الابن رضيعاً أنت وليه يا أخاه، إذا بلغ  الخامسة عشر أو الثامنة عشر امتحنه، فإذا وجدته يحسن التصرف أعطه عشر  ريالات، وقل له: اشتر لنا فاكهة، يذهب إلى السوق ويعود، إن استطاع أن يأتي  بفاكهة لا بأس بها وتتسع للأسرة، فقد أحسن التصرف، وإذا أخذ المال وجاءك  بحبحبة واحدة فهذا لم يحسن التصرف.إذاً:  فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ  [النساء:6]،  أي: أبصرتم بأبصاركم رشداً، ادفعوا إليهم أموالهم، على أن تشهدوا على دفعها  حتى لا يتألموا في المستقبل ويقولون: آه! عمنا أكل أموالنا، أو أخونا أكل  أموالنا.ولطيفة أخرى: يا أيها الأوصياء! يا من تحتهم يتامى هم أولياؤهم!  إياكم، احذروا، أن تأكلوا أموال اليتامى..  إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ  يَكْبَرُوا  [النساء:6].ما معنى البدار؟ المبادرة، يقول: يا إبراهيم! عجل  هات الشاة الفلانية، أي شاة؟ شاة ابن أخيك أو ابن عمك، اجمع من النخلة  الفلانية تمراً؛ لأن عمك عما قريب يأخذ ماله، ما بقيت إلا أشهراً أو هذه  السنة.. هذه المبادرة، إما بالإسراف، بدل ما يذبح شاة يذبح اثنتين، بدل ما  يشتري سجادة يشتري خمساً؛ لأن مال اليتيم غداً يأخذه، هذا الإسراف، والبدار  والمبادرة: التعجيل؛ لأن الزمان الذي يتولى فيه الولد حقه قرب، ما بقي إلا  سنة أو سنتين، علم هذا من نفوس بشريته؛ لأنه هو الذي خلقهم وطبع طبائعهم،  لو كان هذا لا يوجد، والله ما أنزل الله فيه قرآناً، ولكن علمه وهو خالقه.  وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا  [النساء:6]،  خشية أن يكبروا ويأخذوا أموالهم، فما داموا تحت ولايتكم صغاراً عجلوا، وقد  حصل هذا وشاهدناه ورأيناه في الناس.                                                                     
** شرع الله الميراث للمرأة والصغير كما شرعه للرجل                                                                                                   * *
                               ومن هذه الأحكام الشرعية: أن الله عز وجل ورث المرأة وورث  اليتيم والصغير، وكانوا في الجاهلية لا يورثون النساء، ولا الأطفال الصغار؛  بحجة: أن المرأة لا تركب فرساً، ولا تدفع خوفاً، ولا تحمل كلاً، والطفل  كذلك. إذاً: الوارث منه هو؟ الرجل، الشاب الكبير، فأبطل الله هذا بقوله:   لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ   [النساء:7]، وعمتنا أم كحة هي السبب في نزول هذه الآية، مات زوجها وترك  بنتاً ، فجاء أخو الزوج قال: أعطينا كل شيء، قالت:لم؟ هذه بنته.فذهبت أم  كحة تشتكي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: انتظري حتى ينزل وحي في  هذه القضية، فما زالت كذلك حتى نزلت هذه الآية:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ  نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:7].                                                                     
** تحريم أكل مال اليتيم                                                                                                   * *
                               وجاءت الأحكام وتوالت، ومن أجلها أكل مال اليتامى، انتبهو!   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا   [النساء:10].ومن تلك الأحكام قبل هذه، إذا حضرت مريضاً وقلت له: أوص، إياك  أن تقبل وصية جائرة، أو ترشده إلى جور في وصيته، واذكر أنك عما قريب تكون  على مثل فراشه، وتخاف على أولادك الصغار أن يجور الموصي عليهم. هذه آداب  راقية وسامية، كفاك أدباً في نفسك اجتناب ما تكره من غير، هل لكم أن تحفظوا  هذه؟ كفاك أدباً في نفسك أن تجتنب ما تكره من غير: الذي تكره من غيرك،  اجتنبه أنت، فتصبح من أكمل الناس أدباً، فإذا كنت لا ترضى أن يجار على  أولادك في الوصية لا ترضى أيضاً أن يجار على أولاد الآخرين في الوصية.                                                                     
** كيفية تقسيم الميراث وفئات الورثة                                                                                                   * *
                               وآخر تلك الأحكام:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، فبين تعالى أسباب  الميراث، وقد علمنا أنه من النسب، والمصاهرة، والموالاة. المصاهرة: الزوج  والزوجة. وأما النسب: من الأب وابن الابن إلى الأخ إلى العم إلى غير ذلك..  وقد درسنا هذه الآيات دراسة وافية، ووضعنا لها أسئلة، ووضعنا للأسئلة  جائزة، ولا إخال أحداً منا يجيب إجابة صحيحة عنها إلا وقد علم الفرائض،  وعرف ما ينبغي أن يعرف فيها كل مؤمن.الآن نذكركم بنفس الآيات  بالأسئلة:أولاً: ما هي أسباب الإرث؟النسب، والمصاهرة، والولاء، أو في سبب  رابع؟ ما في، أسباب ميراث الورثة ثلاثة: النسب، والمصاهرة والولاء، والولاء  فرغنا منه، ما دمنا أغمدنا سيوفنا في أقربتها، وانتهى الجهاد، من أين يأتي  الولاء والعبيد؟ إلا إذا أحيانا الله مرة ثانية بعد هذه الموتة، أما النسب  والمصاهرة فالحياة قائمة عليهما.ثانياً: هلك هالك وترك أولاداً بنين  وبنات، فما نصيب كل واحد منهم، وما دليل ذلك من آيات المواريث؟ للذكر مثل  حظ الأنثيين، والدليل من القرآن:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ   [النساء:11].ثالثاً: هلك هالك وترك نساءً فوق الواحدة، اثنتين فأكثر فما  نصيب كل واحدة منهن، وما دليل ذلك من آيات المواريث؟لهما الثلثان والدليل   فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ  [النساء:11]..السؤال  الرابع: هلك هالك وترك بنتاً واحدة، فما نصيبها من تركة أبيها، وما دليل  ذلك من الآية؟نصيبها النصف، والدليل:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا  النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11].خامساً: هلك هالك -بمعنى: مات ميت- وترك أولاً  واحداً فأكثر، ووالديه، فما نصيب الوالدين من تلك التركة، وما دليل ذلك من  آيات المواريث؟نصيبهم  ا السدس، الأم لها السدس والأب له السدس، والباقي  للأولاد، والدليل:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ   [النساء:11].السؤال السادس: هلك هالك ولم يترك إلا أبويه، أمه وأباه، فما  نصيب كل من الأبوين من تلك التركة، وما دليل ذلك؟  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11]، والباقي  للعاصب وهو الأب.سابعاً: هلك هالك وترك أماً وأباً وإخوة، فما نصيب كل من  الورثة، وما دليل ذلك من آية المواريث؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، والباقي للأب يرثه؛ لأنه هو الذي ينفق  على الأولاد.ثامناً: هلك هالك وترك أباً، وأماً وولداً واحداً، فما نصيب  كل من الورثة، وما دليل ذلك من آية المواريث؟لأمه الثلث والباقي للأب، ولو  تعدد الإخوة الأم ترث السدس، وإن لم يتعدد الإخوة وكان واحداً فالأم ترث  الثلث.إذاً: الأم والأب يرثا السدس، والباقي للولد؛ لأنه عاصب.تاسعاً: بم  يبدأ في قسمة التركة، وما دليل ذلك من آية المواريث؟بالدين  ، في الآية تقدمت  الوصية، وتأخر الدين، لكن عملياً الدين قبل الوصية، ما سر هذا؟لأن الوصية  لا تجد من يدافع عنها، أما الدين فله صاحب يطالب به، ويشتكي إلى الحاكم؛  فلهذا قدمت الوصية للإشارة إلى أنه يجب المحافظة عليها، لأن أهلها قد  يكونوا معدومين ما وجدوا بعد، وأما صاحب الدين فهو يرفع صوته ويصرخ مطالباً  به.عاشراً: هلكت هالكة، وتركت زوجها ولم تترك ولداً، فما نصيب هذا الزوج  من التركة، وما دليل ذلك؟للزوجة النصف، والدليل:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا  تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12].الحادية عشرة: هلك هالك وترك زوجة  وأولاداً، فما نصيب الزوجة، وما دليل ذلك من الآية؟للزوجة الثمن.الثانية  عشرة: هلكت هالكة وتركت زوجها وأولاداً، فما نصيب الزوج؟الربع، والدليل:   فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ  [النساء:12]..الثالثة  عشر: هلك هالك أو هالكة، ولم يترك والداً ولا ولداً، وإنما ترك.. أو تركت  أخاً لأم أو إخوة لأم، فما نصيب الواحد، وما نصيب الأكثر من واحد، وما دليل  ذلك؟هذه تسمى بالكلالة؛ فإن كان أخاً واحداً أو أختاً واحدة فله أو لها  السدس، وإن كانوا أكثر فهم شركاء في الثلث.هذه هي الكلالة، هلكت هالكة ولها  إخوة فقط، لا أب ولا أم ولا ولد ولا.. إنما أخ لأمه، فله السدس، وأخوين أو  ثلاثة لهم الثلث والباقي للعصبة، ما الدليل من الآية الكريم؟  وَإِنْ  كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:12].الرابعة: الكلالة في  نهاية سورة النساء،  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ  [النساء:176] وتسمى أيضاً بآية  الصيف؛ لأنها نزلت في الصيف.تلاوتها: يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ  يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا  وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [النساء:176].الخامسة عشر: هلك هالك  وليس له ولد ولا والد، وترك أختاً له فقط فما نصيب هذه الأخت من  أخيها؟النصف، ودليل ذلك، قال الله:  فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ  يَرِثُهَا  [النساء:176]، بكاملها.السادسة عشر: هلكت هالكة وتركت أخاها،  وليس لها والد ولا ولد فما نصيب أخيها منها، وما الدليل؟يرثها كلها، هو  العاصب.السابعة عشر: هلك هالك: ولم يترك ولداً ولا والداً، وإنما ترك  أختين، فما نصيب هاتين الأختين من أخيهما؟ وما دليل ذلك؟الثلثان.وأخ  راً:  هلك هالك ولم يترك ولداً ولا والداً، وإنما ترك إخوة له رجالاً ونساء خليط  فما نصيبهم؟للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، والآية الكريم:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ  اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا  الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً  فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [النساء:176].هذه الأسئلة  توجد عند الأستاذ عدنان ، من أراد أن يشارك يأخذ الأسئلة ويجيب عنها في  بيته، يضع التفسير بين يديه، يضع القرآن، فإن نجح أخذ جائزة، وإن لم ينجح  دعونا له بالأجر والمثوبة.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (تلك حدود الله ومن يطع الله ورسوله  يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله تعالى:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  [النساء:13].                                 
** أنواع الحدود في الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                الحدود: جمع حد، والناس يعرفون الحدود بين الممالك، بين  بستان وبستان، بين منزل ومنزل، الحدود: ما يوضع حداً لا يجوز تجاوزه،  أبداً. وحدود الله عز وجل: هي ما فرض على عباده أن يقوموا به، وما حرم على  عباده أن يرتكبوه ويستعملوه.كلمة عامة، الحدود: جمع حد، وهو ما حده الله  ونهى عن تجاوزه، أو نهى عن تركه وإهماله، فيدخل في ذلك الفرض الواجب ويدخل  المحرم والمكروه.الواجب  ت التي أوجبها الله هل يجوز إهمالها وتركها؟  الجواب: لا، يجب القيام بها والنهوض بها.ما حرمه الله ونهى عنه يجوز تعاطيه  وفعله؟ الجواب: لا هذه حدود الله، من أراد السلامة، والنجاة من خلد النار  والعذاب فهيا لا يتعد حدود الله عز وجل.ثم هناك حدود يجب أن نعرفها، وهي  التي تقام على فاعليها:أولها: حد الردة، الذي يرتد عن الإسلام، ويخرج عنه  ولو بكلمة واحدة، ولو بتكذيبه بحكم واحد وإنكاره، هذا يستتاب ثلاثة أيام،  فإن لم يتب يقتل كفراً، هذا حد من حدود الله، أيما إنسان بالغ عاقل، مجنون  لا قيمة له، طفل صغير لا يقام عليه الحد، بالغ عاقل يكذب الله أو رسوله أو  يكذب بالله أو يكذب برسوله في أية قضية معلومة بالضرورة يستتاب، فإن تاب  وقال: آمنت بالله؛ نجا، وإن أصر أعدم حداً ردة لا خلاف فيه.ثانياً: حد قتل  النفس، الذي يقتل نفساً عمداً وعدواناً، ليس بصبي صغير ولا بمجنون، بل عاقل  رشيد يقدم على إزهاق الروح ولو كانت روح ابنه، فهذا القتل يعد حداً من  حدود الله، وهو حرمة دماء الناس، فلما قتل عمداً وعدواناً هذا الحد تجاوزه  يعدم، إذا لم يرض أهل الميت بالعفو أو بالدية يقتل بما قتل. هذا حد  القتل.أما القتل الخطأ: فلا حد فيه، فيه ما يكفر به الذنب كفارة بينها الله  تعالى.أما العمد العدوان، فهذا الفاعل إما أن يقطع رأسه، وإما أني يعفوا  أهل الميت، أو يقبلون دية من الديات.فيما سبق كان اليهود لا يقبلون أبداً  عفو لا ودية، من قتل يقتل؛ لشرهم وشراستهم وقبح سلوكهم، شدد الله عليهم،  فمن قتل يقتل.جاء النصارى أتباع المسيح بالادعاء، وعاشوا على طابع الرحمة  والرقة واللين، ورفع الله عنهم القصاص والدية، عليهم بالعفو فقط.جاءت أمة  الإسلام الخاتمة للبشرية كلها، القاتل عمداً وعدواناً، إما أن يعفوا أهل  الدم، وإما أن يأخذوا دية، وإما أن يسلم فيقتل. هذا حد القتال.هناك حد  الزنا، وهو أبشع من القتل:أولاً: إذا زنا الرجل منا، البالغ سن الرشد فإن  كان بكراً ما تزوج، ولا عرف النساء، وزنا، هذا حده أنه يجلد مائة جلدة،  ويغرب عاماً ينقلونه من الرياض إلى الخبر، من المدينة إلى تبوك، هذا  التغريب من حكمة الشريعة الإسلامية؛ لأنه إذا جلد أمام المسجد ويمشي أمام  الناس، كلهم يقولون: هذا هو الذي جلدوه، لم جلدوه؟ قال: زنا، فتجول كلمة  الزنا في أفواه الناس وعقولهم فتسبب بلاء، يجب محوها نهائياً، جلد عند باب  السلام يغرب؛ لينسى وتنسى الجريمة، بعد عام يسمح له بالعودة إن أراد أن  يعود، أما يجلد ويبقى يمشي كل من يقول: هذا هو، ما هو هذا؟ هذا زنا، ذكر  الناس بالزنا أو لا؟ وهذه الكلمة متى جالت في خوطر البشر أهلكتهم.حد الزنا:  إن كان صاحبه ثيباً ليس ببكر، تزوج وعرف الزواج ما هو، هذا حده أن يرجم  حتى يموت، لا يطهره إلا ذاك، رجلاً كان أو امرأة، يحفر له حفرة ويلقى فيها  مكتوف اليدين، ويأتي المؤمنون بالحجارة، ارم حتى يغطوه.. بهذا يخرج من ذنبه  كيوم ولدته أمه.حد القذف: الذي يقذف مؤمناً بحجر؟ لا، يقذفه بكلمة قبيحة،  يا زاني، يا فاعل كذا! أو فلان زنا، أو فلان لاط، هذه الكلمة إذا قذف بها  مؤمناً ورماها فيه، يجب أن يجلد ثمانين جلدة، حتى لا يعاود مثل هذا الكلام؛  لأن فيه إشاعة للفاحشة، الذي يرمي مؤمناً أو مؤمنة في جلسة أو في مكان ما،  ويقول: يا من تفعل، أو يا فاعل كذا، إما أن يأتي بأربعة شهود يشهدون على  أن الفاحشة فعلت، وهيهات هيهات أن يأتي بها، أو يجلد ثمانين جلدة، ويصبح  فاسقاً لا تقبل له شهادة، هذا معنى تطهير المجتمع الرباني؛ حتى كلمة السوء  ما تقال، ولا يسمعها مؤمن ولا مؤمنة،  وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ  الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ  ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا  وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا   [النور:4-5] الآية.حد آخر: حد اللعان: وهو أن الرجل يقول: امرأتي زنت. وهنا  رمى هذه المؤمنة وحطمها وقضى على كرامتها وكرامة أسرتها، إما أن يأتي  بأربعة شهود يشهدون، وإلا يلاعن، يشهد أربع شهادات أنه رآها، والخامسة  يقول: غضب الله علي إن كنت كاذباً، ويؤتى بها هي فإن برأت نفسها، وقالت: ما  فعلت أبداً، إن قالت: فعلت، حينئذٍ انتهينا أقيم الحد عليها، ونجا الرجل  الزوج، وإن قالت: لا ما فعلت، تشهد أربع شهادات أنها ما فعلت، والخامسة  تقول: غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين، ويفرق بينهما تفريقاً أبدياً، لن  تعود له ولو بملء الأرض ذهباً، لا تصلح له ولا يصلح لها.حد السرقة: من سرق  مالاً يقدر بربع دينار، هذا الذي عليه الجمهور، أما قلم كهذا أخذه من جيبي  فلا تقطع يده فيه.إذاً: السارق: الذي يأخذ مال الغير سرقة في خفاء، يكسره  بابه، يكسر سيارته، وهو نائم يأخذ من جيبه، وهو يمشي معه، جماعتنا يطوفون  بالبيت ويسرقون في الحج، هذا حد من حدود الله لقول الله تعالى،   وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا  كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  [المائدة:38]،  وبهذا يسود الأمن. الله الله.. قبل هذا التعسف والانجراف، سكنا بالمدينة في  بيوت بلا أبواب، بايعوا الذهب والله يسدلون على دكاكينهم ستائر من قماش  ويمشي.لما حصل وكثرت الأموال، وجاء إخواننا من كل جهة وطمعنا، واختلط  الحابل بالنابل، ومع هذا لو لا أن الحدود تقام، يا ويحكم! لقد كانوا ينزعون  أخشاب البيت ويبيعونها في السوق، في المدينة، بل ينزع الباب ويبيعه، لكن  دولة القرآن التي تقيم الحدود يتحقق بها الأمن، والله ما يتحقق بأية واسطة  لا بالشرط ولا بالسحر ولا بالهيدروجين.إذا  : هذا حد أو لا؟ حدود يجب على  المؤمنين أن يعرفوها، ولا يجوز تجاهلها، واللفظ العام ما قلته لكم: كل  فريضة فرضها الله حداً لا يجوز أن تتجاوزها، انهض بها وأدها، كل ما حرم  الله يجب ألا تغشاه ولا تفعله، فإن أنت أطعت الله تسمع جزاءك يا بني، وأبشر  والله عز وجل لا يحرمنا ما وعدنا.                                                                      
** مصير الواقف عند حدود الله الطائع له ولرسوله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ  [النساء:13]، فيما أمرا به فعلاً، وفيما نهيا عنه تركاً،   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  [النساء:13]، الجزاء:  يُدْخِلْهُ  جَنَّاتٍ  [النساء:13]؛ جمع جنة،  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ   [النساء:13]، من تحت قصورها،  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [النساء:13] أبداً:  خلوداً مؤبداً يخرجون إلى أين؟ ما بقي إلا دار السلام ودار البوار، فدار  الجنة ما يخرج منها إنسان ليدخل النار مستحيل، أين يذهب؟ لا وجود للذهاب؛  فهو إذاً خلود أبدي إلى ما لا نهاية،  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [النساء:13]، ما قال: وهذا الفوز العظيم، بل  :(وذلك)، من منكم يفسر لنا:  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [النساء:13]؟الفوز  العظيم: هو دخول الجنة، والزحزحة من النار ودخول الجنة.إذاً: الشاهد عندنا  قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ  فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، هذا الفوز العظيم، من منكم يعرف علة هذا الفوز؟ ما  سبب هذا الفوز؟قال: الإخوان، زكاة النفس، إي والله، طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله  بفعل الأمر وترك النهي هي التي تنتج زكاة النفس وطهارتها، ألست مأموراً  بعبادات أو لا؟ فإن أنت عملتها حسب ما بين رسول الله أنتجت لك زكاة نفسك  وطهارتها، حرم الله ما يخبث النفس ويلوثها ويدسيها من الكذب إلى النظرة  الشزراء فاجتبت ذلك وابتعدت عنه، فاحتفظت بزكاة نفسك وطهارتها،  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].                                                                     
** مصير من يتعدى حدود الله ويخالف أمره ونهيه                                                                                                   * *
                                تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ   [النساء:13]، محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم،  يُدْخِلْهُ [النساء:13]، جزاء،   جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  *  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ   [النساء:13-14]، ما يقف عند الحدود، ينتهكها ويتجاوزها، لا ينهض بالواجبات،  نفسه منتنة خبيثة .. الذي يعصي الله ورسوله نفسه تزكو على أي شيء؟ ما  استعمل مواد التزكية، بل استعمل العكس مواد التخبيث والتلويث. إذاً: هذا  أين ينزله الله؟ في الملكوت الأعلى وهو خبيث؟ ما يجوز، كثيراً ما نقول: لو  يدخل علينا الآن رجلاً ملطخاً بالدماء والقيوح والأبوال والقاذورات تسمحون  له أن يجلس بينكم؟والله ما تسمحون، فدار السلام، ودار الأبرار كيف يدخلها  بالنفس الخبيثة، والروح المنتنة العفنة؟ هيهات هيهات..  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]،  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ [النساء:14]، الجزاء،   يُدْخِلْهُ [النساء:14]، ماذا؟  نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا [النساء:14]، ما  قال: خالدين فيها كأهل الجنة، لم؟ لأن أهل الجنة يخلدون فيها ما يستوحشون  اللقاءات، الصباح والمساء دائماً، الصدور منشرحة والنعيم متوالي، هؤلاء  خالدين فيها أو لا؟ جماعات، أما أصحاب النار يدخل أحدهم ما يرى أحداً مليون  سنة، والله ما يعرف أباً ولا أماً ولا.. غربة ما له فيه أحد، كأنه وحده في  ذلك العالم، آه! لو عرفنا هذا لبكينا طول ليلنا، وإن لم نبك على الأقل ما  تسجل علينا في اليوم عشر خطايا، وعشرين سيئة، يجب أن نعرف فيما نطيع الله  وفيما نطيع رسوله، أي: نعرف الواجبات ونعرف المحرمات، تلك هي حدود الله،  وعدنا من حيث بدأنا، العلم، من لم يعلم لا يمكنه أن يزكي نفسه، وليس أبداً  أهلاً لدار السلام، من يحلل هذه النظرية؟ولهذا قالوا: ما اتخذ الله ولياً  جاهلاً إلا علمه، تريد أن تكون ولياً لله في صدق؟ تعلم كيف تطيع الله وفيما  تطيعه، تعلم المعاصي التي يكرهها الله، اسأل أهل العلم وتعلم ليل نهاراً؛  حتى تعرف بم تعبد ربك، وكيف تعبده، فإذا أقبلت على تلك العبادة، أنت مقبل  على تزكية نفسك وتطهيرها، وتشعر بذلك حقاً؛ لأنك تصبح لا تطمئن نفسك ولا  ترضى إلا إذا كنت في الصالحات مغموراً وفي الخيرات، وإذا كنت في جو قاتم،  في معاصي ما تطيقها ولا تطمئن إليها، واقرءوا:  يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ  الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ [الفجر:27]، يجلس جلسة كهذه عام كامل ما يتألم، جلسة فيها  شتم أو سب أو باطل ما يطيقها، نفسه ما تقدر، وهذا كله يتطلب منا أن نعلم  ونعمل، وهذا طريق السعادة.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (4) 
الحلقة (228)
تفسير سورة النساء  (12)


الزنا إثم عظيم وجرم جسيم، وقد حذر الله عز وجل عباده من الوقوع فيه، وفرض  جزاءً رادعاً لمن وقع فيه، فإن كان الزاني بكراً لم يسبق له الزواج جلد  مائة جلدة وغرب عاماً، والمرأة تغرب إن أمنت الفتنة منها وعليها، وأما إن  كان الزاني محصناً فإنه يرجم حتى الموت.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة.من يطع الله ورسوله فقد  رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل. ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (تلك حدود الله ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، ونعود  بالذاكرة إلى الآيتين اللتين درسناهما سابقاً وهما بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ   *  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا  فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  [النساء:13-14].فقد علمنا أن الله تعالى قد  حد حدوداً، ونهانا عن تعديها، وتوعد من تعداها بما سمعتم:  يُدْخِلْهُ  نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  [النساء:14].والرسول  الكريم يقول: ( إن الله تعالى قد فرض فرائض فلا تتركوها، وحد حدوداً فلا  تعتدوها، وترك أشياء رحمة بكم غير نسيان فلا تسألوا عنها ).ومن ثم علمنا:  أن حدود الله وفرائضه بمعنى واحد، أمر ونهي: ما أمر الله باعتقاده، أو قوله  أو فعله، هذا فرض واجب يجب أن يطاع الله فيه، وهو حد أيضاً لا يجوز إهماله  وتركه، وما حرمه تعالى ونهانا عنه وتوعدنا بالعذاب عليه يجب ألا نتجاوزه،  وألا نتعداه بل نقف عنده.إذاً: فقوله:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ   [النساء:13]، اشتملت على الأوامر والنواهي من أول السورة.إذاً: وواعدنا  الوعد الكريم،  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  [النساء:13]، في أي  شيء؟ في تلك الحدود، فلا يتعداها، لا يهمل واجباً أوجبه الله، ولا يغش  ذنباً حرمه الله، ومن وفق لهذه الطاعة فوعد الله الصادق أنه:  يُدْخِلْهُ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  [النساء:13]، يخلد فيها ولا يخرج منها،  وهذا لعمر الله،  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  [النساء:13] وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ  [النساء:14]، بأن يتعدى الحدود، ويهمل الفرائض والواجبات،  هذا عقابه وعيد شديد، إذ قال تعالى:  يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا  وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  [النساء:14]، العذاب الأليم للأبدان، والعذاب  المهين للأرواح، وعذاب الأرواح أشد على العبد من عذاب الجسم، والعذاب  المهين يكون بالسخرية به والاستهزاء، بخلاف العذاب بالإحراق أو بتقطيع  الجسم أو ما إلى ذلك.                                                                     
** أهمية طلب العلم لبلوغ الحياة                                                                                                   * *
                                علمتم وزادكم الله علماً: أنه ليس بإمكان الآدمي إذا آمن  وشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأعلنها بصراحة ووضوح، لا  يتأتى له أن يطيع الله ورسوله إلا بمعرفة فيم يطيع الله وفيم يعصيه،  وفكروا! لا يتأتى لإنسان آمن وأراد أن يطيع الله ورسوله؛ ليكمل ويسعد في  الدنيا والآخرة، لا يتأتى له ذلك إلا بالعلم، أي: بمعرفة ما يحب الله وما  يكره الله، هل هناك من يشك في هذه الحقيقة من الأبناء؟لا، لا يتأتى ولا  يتهيأ ولا يسهل على إنسان أن يطيع الله ورسوله وهو لم يؤمن بهما، وهذا قد  آمن، ولا يستطيع أن يطيع الله ورسوله وقد آمن بهما، ولم يعرف أوامر الله  ونواهيه، فوجدنا أنفسنا مضطرين اضطراراً إلى التعلم، إلى طلب العلم، سواء  كان في ديارنا أو خارجها، في بلاد العرب أو العجم، اطلبوا العلم ولو في  الصين، رددها السلف الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى.معشر المستمعين! هل أنتم على  بصيرة في هذه القضية؟ بمعنى: أنه يمكن للعبد أن يطيع الله ورسوله، فينهض  بالواجبات ويبتعد عن المحرمات بدون أن يعرف: ما هو الواجب وما هو الحرام؟  أيمكن هذا؟!لا، إذاً: طلب العلم هو الأول، قبل أن تقوم تغتسل اسأل كيف  تغتسل، قبل أن تتناول لقمة الطعام اسأل كيف يتناولها المسلمون، وحسبنا من  ذلك قول الله تعالى:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]، أليس هذا أمراً؟بلى.  فَاسْأَلُوا  [النحل:43]،  نسأل من؟  أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ  [النحل:43]، ما الذكر؟ القرآن،  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]، فكل من لا يعلم كيف يغتسل يجب أن يسأل كيف  يغتسل، كل من لا يعرف الكلمات التي يبغضها الله ولا يرضى بها إلا ووجب أن  يسأل أهل العلم: ما هي الكلمات التي يكرهها الله، والأفعال والصفات كذلك؟  ولا تقولن: إن الأمر ثقيل، هونه على نفسك؛ لأنك تريد أن تخترق السماوات  السبع، وتنزل في الفردوس الأعلى، لو طلب منك عمل جهد بدن ومال، كم تبذل  لتصبح في دار السلام؟ أو ما فهمتم هذه البربرية؟ إذا كان الأمل، الهدف،  الغاية من هذا السمو والكمال والعلو والارتفاع، فما تبذله أنت من ساعات أو  دقائق تسأل وتعمل ما هو بشيء أبداً.وهنا عندكم وزادكم الله علماً: هل  تعرفون أن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أمرا به ونهيا  عنه من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال والصفات الذوات، هذه الطاعة تكسبنا  سعادة الدنيا، والكمال فيها قبل الآخرة، ولنا آيتان كريمتان:الأولى يقول  تعالى:  مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً  [النحل:97]،  مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا  مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  [النحل:97]، الإيمان شرط أولي أو  لا؟  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ  [النحل:97]، فلعزتنا وجلالنا  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ  حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً  [النحل:97]، هيا نبحث عن الحياة الطيبة، أين؟ في  السويد.. في الدنمرك.. في بريطانيا.. في إيطاليا.. دلونا على إقليم نجد به  الحياة الطيبة التي طابت وطهرت، وما أصبحت تشم فيها رائحة الخبث، بها أمن  وسلام، إخاء ومودة وولاء، أهل الإقليم كأنهم أسرة واجدة، تعيش أربعين سنة  لا تشاهد معصية ترتكب أمامك.والآية الثانية يقول تعالى من سورة النور:   وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ  [النور:55]، أيها العرب،   وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [النور:55]، ماذا يفعل بهم؟  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا استَخلَفَ الَّذينَ مِن قَبلِهم  وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ  [النور:55]،  سمعتم ما تنتج طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله؟ تنتج حياة الطهر والصفاء، وتنتج حياة  السيادة والقيادة والملك في الأرض، لا تظنوها مقصورة على النتائج الطيبة  بعد هذه الحياة، كما أن معصية الله ورسوله تكسب أهلها الذل والخبث والتأخر  والهبوط، والبلاء والشر فوق ما تتصور، لم؟ إنها تمضي مضي السنن الإلهية، هل  الطعام يشبع أو لا؟ الماء يروي أو لا؟ الحديد يقطع أو لا؟ النار تحرق أو  لا؟ الجواب: نعم.. نعم.. نعم.. أتتبدل هذه؟ سيأتي يوم تأكل الطعام ولا ما  تشبع، هل يمكن أن تقف هذه السنة؟ أسيأتي يوم على النار لا تحرق، ادخل فيها  وتمرغ ما تحرتق؟ أيمكن هذا؟!فكذلك طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله وهي الالتزام  التام بهذه القواعد والتعاليم من شأنها أن تسعد وتكمل ولا تتخلف أبداً،  ومعصيتهما بترك ما أوجبا وفعل ما حرما لن تتأخر سنة الله، بهم الذل والتخلف  والعار والخبث والدمار والحياة السيئة الخبيثة، وقد شاهدناه، فلا نحتاج  إلى برهنة ولا إلى دليل.الآن أعيد عليكم تلاوة الآيتين ونودعهما:  تِلْكَ  حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ   *  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ  يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ   [النساء:13-14].                                                                      
** مبلغات الوصول إلى الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                               معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! عرفتم الطريق إلى الله؟ما هي  المساعدات يا أبا عبد العزيز التي تساعدنا على تحقيق هذه الطاعة لله  ورسوله؟أولاً: ذكر الله عز وجل، ذكر الله تعالى بالقلب أولاً وباللسان  ثانياً، هذه من أكبر المساعدات على طاعة الله ورسوله، أما الغفلة،  والنسيان، والإعراض عن ذكر الله فمن مقتضيات الخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله،  ولك أن تحلف بالله على هذا، ما يستطيع ذاكر لربه بقلبه ولسانه أن يغشى  ذنباً من الذنوب، ولا أن يقع ولا جريمة من الجرائم: الزنا، الربا، القتل،  السب، الشر، الفساد إلا بعد أن ينسى الله تعالى، في تلك اللحظات أو الدقائق  وقد استولى عليه الشيطان والشهوة يقع في تلك المعصية، أما وهو يذكر الله،  وأنه بين يديه يعلم رقابته له، وعلمه به ما يستطيع أن يعصي الله تعالى،  ماذا ترون في هذا المساعد، ولهذا أمرنا الله تعالى بالذكر الكثير، لم؟ من  أجل أن يحفظنا لنبقى أهلاً لرضاه ودخول جنته،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا  [الأحزاب:41]، فالذي يجلس في  مجلس ربع ساعة، نصف ساعة ما يذكر الله، لن يفارق المجلس إلا وقد قارف ذنباً  من الذنوب.ثانياً: ذكر الموت والدار الآخرة، فالذي يعيش سبعة أيام ما يذكر  الموت ولا يفكر به، ما يسلم، لا بد وأن يقع ذكر الموت، وهذا الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول لنا موجهاً مرشداً: ( أكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات )،  ذكر الموت، نقرأ له قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ  ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ  [ص:46]، قراءة سبعية،  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ  بِخَالِصَةٍ  [ص:46]، ما هذه الخالصة؟  ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ  [ص:46]، ذكر صفوة  الرسل والأنبياء، ثم ختم الحديث عنهم بقوله:  إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ  بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ   *  وَإِنَّهُمْ عِنْدَنَا لَمِنَ  الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ الأَخْيَارِ  [ص:46-47]، وهذا رسول الله في الليل ينام  ويخرج في الظلام، ليقف على البقيع ويسلم على أهله،  ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ   [ص:46] الآخرة، فأهل الغفلة هم الهالكون.ثالثاً من المساعدات المقويات:  مجالس الصالحين، والبعد عن مجالس الفاسدين، يجب أن تكون مجالسنا طاهرة،  نقية، صالحة، ليس لمظاهر الخبث ولا الظلم ولا الشر ولا الحسد ولا الكبر  أبداً لا يظهر فيها ذلك، كلها ابتسامات وكلمات طيبات، هذه تساعدك على طاعة  الله ورسوله.والعكس ماذا نرى يا أرباب التلفزيونات والصحون الهوائية؟  تعالوا نتحاسب؛ لنر نتائج هذه المظاهر والمناظر عندكم، هاتوا؟ قلت غير ما  مرة: إذا كنت تحب الله ورسوله كيف ترضى بأن يخرج الملائكة من بيتك، وينزل  بها الشياطين؟ دلني عن فهمك، عن وعيك، عن بصيرتك، كيف ترضى بهذا الموقف، أو  كذبت رسول الله؟ أما قال: ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة  )، فأبعد المؤمنون الكلام من دورهم، ورموها في حظائرهم ومع مواشيهم، ما  يرضى المؤمن أن يخرج الملائكة من بيته، فتتبعهم الخيرات والبركات، ويحل  الشر والخبث والفساد. يا شيخ أنت ما تعرف السياسة، لا بد من تلفاز، ولا بد  من آلة واسعة نطلع إلى ما يجري من أحداث في العالم.. تفضل أنت قد سمعت  ورأيت وشاهدت المصائب والمحن و.. و.. في العالم بكامله ماذا فعلت أو ماذا  تفعل؟ حتى أنك لا تقول: يارب قنا من هذا البلاء ما تعرفها وتنساها، ماذا  تستفيد؟أزيدكم: الصحف ذات العشرين صفحة يومياً تضع بين يديك: البلاد،  الرياض، الجزيرة، المسلمون، كذا.. وتقضي الساعة والساعتين وتخرج منها صفر  اليدين، ولا شيء، أضعت الوقت فقط، من يقول: أنا اكتسبت من وراء ذلك مالاً،  وبه أعيش وأعيش أسرتي؟ لا أحد.إذاً: عرفتم مجالس الصالحين يجب أن تكون في  بيوتنا، بيت المسلم غير بيت الكافر والله العظيم، بيت المسلم مملوء بذكر  الله. الله.. الله.. كان أحدهم إذا مر بأزقة المدينة يسمع في البيوت دوياً  كدوي النحل طول الليل من التهجد وقراءة كتاب الله، جاءت فترة -والعياذ  بالله- كنا إذا مررنا بأزقة المدينة لا نسمع إلا العواهر يغنين من أم كلثوم  إلى الأطرش إلى كذا، وهبطنا.. هبطنا.. هبطنا.. بهذه الأذن، إذاعة لندن  تقول: إن فلاناً في المدينة المنورة يطلب الأغنية الفلانية. بأذني أسمع،  ويطلبها ليهديها إلى صديقة فلان، ومرت بنا فترة عشرين، ثلاثين سنة، عشنا في  كرب، كيف ننمسخ هذا الانمساخ؟ وشاء الله بالبكاء والدعاء وانتهت تلك  الفتنة، الآن تمشي في أزقة المدينة في دكاكينها ما تسمع أغنية، كنا إذا  كانا راكبين إلى العمرة أو الحج، نتحرق نتألم فينا من يقول: ما نسوق إلا  بالأغاني؟ الآن الحمد لله، تمر بين يديك وعليك مائة سيارة ما فيها سيارة  تغني.هذا سببه دعوة الله، أقبلنا على أن نسمع الهدى ففهمنا عن ربنا،  فتخلينا عن الغناء، والأباطيل، جاءت فتنة هذه الأدشاش، ها نحن نبكي، وسوف  يأتي يوم تنتهي. إن شاء الله ما واصلنا الدموع والبكاء، حسبك أن تقول: إن  بيتاً ترى فيه عاهرة تغني وتمسك بيديها ورأسها، وفي من يقبلها ومسها بين  نسائك وبناتك وأولادك. هذا يعقل أن يكون في بيت مؤمن؟ أسألكم بالله؟ المؤمن  كالمؤمنة مأمور بأمر الله أن يغض بصره، ويطأطئ رأسه، كيف يفتح عينيه في  عاهرة تغني في بيته؟وخلاصة القول: إن هناك مساعدات على مواصلة طاعة الله  ورسوله، وهناك مقويات للخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله. هذا هو الواقع، فاطلب  المساعدات وتجنب المفسدات.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول الله تعالى:  وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ   [النساء:15]، قراءة سبعية،  وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ  شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ  الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15].الآية  الثانية:  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِنْ تَابَا  وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16]. الآيتان مدنيتان، ونزلتا قبل نزول آيات سورة النور.  وَاللَّاتِي  [النساء:15]، التي: هذا اسم إشارة لواحدة أثنى، جمعتاها قل:  اللاتي، اللائي جمع، مقابل الذي في المذكر والذين. وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ  الْفَاحِشَةَ  [النساء:15]، الفاحشة هنا: القبيحة وهي الزنا، سمي فاحشة  لقبحه ودماره وآثاره السيئة؛ فهو يدمر النفس، ويقضي على النسب، ويدمر  الأسرة، ويقلب الإنسان إلى حيوان. وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمْ  [النساء:15]، أيها المؤمنون! ماذا تفعلون معهن؟ قال:   فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً  [النساء:15]، رجال منكم، لا نساء،  ما قال: أربعة من النسوة، (أَرْبَعَةً)، لأن المرأة لا تطيق مناظر كهذه،  ذات حياء، وعفة ولين، فلهذا ما نشهدها على رجل إلا في قضية الدين فقط، أما  في القصاص والحدود ما تحضر، ما تقوى على هذه المناظر.(أَرْبَع  َةً)، أي: من  رجالكم، (مِنْكُمْ)، يشهدون أنهم رأوا الفرج بالفرج كالمرود في المكحلة،  أربعة،  فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا  [النساء:15]، فماذا تصنعون بهؤلاء النسوة،   فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ  [النساء:15]، السجن والبعد عن الرجال،  إلى متى؟  حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ  [النساء:15]، يجيء الموت  ويوفيها أيامها ولياليها، ومرحباً به،  أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ  سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15]، مخرجاً وطريقاً ننتظر أمر الله ماذا يصنع، وكذلك  كان، هكذا كانوا في عهد الإسلام الأول، وقد يكون موروثاً من الجاهلية، إذا  زنت المرأة، وثبت الزنا ماذا يصنعون؟ المرأة تحبس والرجل ما يحبس؛ لأنه  شغال وعامل، فلاح، أو تاجر، احبسوها هي؛ إذ لو لا المرأة ما زنى الرجل.ثم  قال تعالى في الآية الثانية:  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ   [النساء:16]، أيها المسلمون المؤمنون،  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا  مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:16]، في الأول ما ذكر الرجال، وهل يقع زنى بدون رجال؟ ما  يقع، وهنا ذكر الرجال، وهل يقع أيضاً زنى بدون نساء؟  وَاللَّذَانِ  يَأْتِيَانِهَا  [النساء:16]، أي: الفاحشة منكم،  فَآذُوهُمَا   [النساء:16]، بالسب، بالتعيير، بالشتم، بالصيحة في وجوههم،  فَآذُوهُمَا  فَإِنْ تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16].                                
** علاقة الآية بحكم اللواط، وبعد العرب عنه                                                                                                   * *
                               والآية قد تتحمل معنى اللواط، وذكر كثير من المفسرين هذا  مثل جلال الدين السيوطي ، لكن الذي نعرف ونقوله: بأن الجمهور على أن هذا  ليس في اللواط أبداً، ونحن على يقين؛ لأن اللواط ما كان يعرف في هذه الديار  أبداً، ولما حدث أن أعجمياً لاط في البحرين اضطرب أصحاب رسول الله في  الحكم عليه، منهم من قال: يرمى من أعلى مكان إلى الأرض ثم يرجم بالحجارة،  أي: نفعل به ما فعل الله بقوم لوط.وقد ذكرت لكم أن أحد أئمة الأمويين وهو  يخطب الناس على المنبر في مسجد دمشق واسمه عبد الملك : أقسم بالله على أنه  لولا أن الله تعالى أخبرنا عن قوم لوط ما كان يخطر ببالنا أن الذكر ينزو  على الذكر.وأزيدكم أيضاً فضيلة عندهم: ما كان يوجد في ديارنا هذه، ديار  الطهر بغلة، ولا بغل، حمار، فرس، وأول بغلة دخلت هي بغلة المقوقس المصري  أهداها لرسول الله مع مارية القبطية وسميت: الدلدل، أول بغلة، لماذا؟ لأنهم  يتأففون: كيف ينزو الحمار على الفرس؟ ما يقبلون هذا أبداً؛ لأن البغل  يتولد من الحمار والفرس.. أبوه الحمار وأمه الفرس، كيف يتم؟ لا بد من إنزاء  وحمل الحمار على أن ينزو على الفرس، هذا لا يقبلونه.إذاً: فكيف يخطر  ببالهم أن ينزو الذكر على الذكر؟ هذا من باب أولى ما يكون أبداً.والحمد لله  أقل بلاد العالم في هذه الفاحشة بلاد المسلمين، إذا يوجد أندية للواط في  فرسنا، وفي العالم يوجد نادي العراة، إلا أن البلاد الإسلامية البلد الذي  يكثر فيه الإيمان والصالحون تقل فيه هذه الفاحشة، والذي يكثر فيه الخبث  والشر والفساد تظهر فيه.                                                                     
** حكم البكر والثيب إذا زنيا                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً: نقول:  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ   [النساء:16]، أي: الفاحشة، بدون إقامة الحجة عليهم، ما هناك شهود أربعة،  فماذا نصنع؟ قال:  فَآذُوهُمَا  [النساء:16]، بالسب، بالشتم، بالتعيير،  بالضرب غير المبرح.. حتى يتوبا.واستمر ذلك فترة من الزمن، حتى جيء بزان  وزانية من اليهود، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أبعدوهما عني،  أبعدوهما أبعدوهما.. الثيب بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم بالحجارة، والبكر بالبكر  جلد مائة وتغريب عام ). ونزلت آية: (الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما  ألبتة، نكالاً من الله والله عليكم حكيم)، وتليت الآية ونسخت، وبقي حكمها  طبقه رسول الله، وطبقه أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي .(الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا  فارجموهما ألبتة)، هذه الآية نسخت إي والله، نسخ اللفظ والحكم طبقه الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، جاء باليهوديين فسألهما: ماذا عندكم؟ أستحلفكما بالله  ألم يكن عندكم رجم الزاني والزانية؟ قالوا: نعم، لكن لما سقطت دولتنا وما  بقي لنا دولة ولا سلطان تركنا هذا، فأمر الرسول برجم اليهودية  واليهودي.إذاً: وأما البكر غير الثيب، لأن الآية الأولى في الثيب،  والثانية: (وَاللَّذَانِ) في البكر، قال تعالى:  سُورَةٌ أَنزَلْنَاهَا  وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَذَكَّرُونَ   *  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:1-2]،  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي   [النور:2]، أي: غير المحصنين، غير الثيبين، يعني: البكرين اللذان ما عرفا  النكاح ولا الزواج، وهما بالغان قطعاً، مكلفون،  فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:2]، والرسول سن سنة: غربوهما عاماً،  يجلد مائة جلدة ويغرب سنة كاملة، ينقل من إقليم إلى إقليم، من بلد إلى بلد،  وبينت لكم علة ذلك، وهي: حتى لا تنتشر الفاحشة بحديث الناس، سبحان الله!  إذا أصبح الناس يتكلمون عن فاحشة، والله تقع، ما يسلمون منها إلا إذا  اختبأت مناظرها ومظاهر الحديث عنها، فمن هنا عرف العدو هذا ويأتيكم  بالمجلات والجرائد التي فيها صور الخلاعة والداعرات، ثم في التلفاز  وشاشاته؛ لأجل إثارة الغريزة وبعث الناس على أن يتكالبوا ويهلكوا ويفسدوا.                                                                     
** حكم تغريب الزاني والزانية                                                                                                   * *
                                لو أننا جلدنا شاباً عند باب السلام، وتركناه يغدوا ويروح،  وكل من رآه يقول: هذا جلدوه، لماذا؟ لأنه زنى، ويأخذ الحديث، وهذا والله  ليثير الغرائز، ويبعث على إتيان الفاحشة؛ لأن الله عليم حكيم، غربوهما سنة  كاملة؛ حتى تنسى هذه الفاحشة.إذاً: واستقر حكم الله إلى اليوم، الزاني  والزانية إذا كانا محصنين، أي: سبق أن تزوجا، وطلقا، أو مات الزوج أو  الزوجة، فما الحكم؟ الرجم حتى الموت: (فارجموهما ألبتة). فإن كانا غير  محصنين بكرين، فالحكم: الجلد مائة جلدة والتغريب عام.يبقى: هل المرأة تغرب؟  إذا كنا نستطيع أن نغربها ولا تؤذى ولا تؤذي غربناها، مثلاً: عمها في  الشام، أخوها في الأردن نبعث بها إليه، أما إذا ما عندنا، أين نحفظها؟ ما  يجوز تغريبها، تبقى عند أبيها،  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا  كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا  رَأْفَةٌ  [النور:2].مرة ثانية:هاتان الآيتان منسوخ حكمهما، وعلى هذا أئمة  المسلمين وجماهيرهم، أما الأقوال الشاذة كثيرة ولا يسلم منها قول.  وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا  عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي  الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15] وقد جعل الله السبيل وهو الرجم.  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ   من غير المحصنين  فَآذُوهُمَا   [النساء:16] الأذية تكون بالسب، بالتعيير، بالتقبيح.. حتى يندم ويستغفر  ويتوب، نسخت هذه أو لا؟ نسختها آية النور  فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:2]. وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا  مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِنْ تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا   [النساء:16] اتركوه  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16]،  ولهذا أرشد عباده المؤمنين إلى الرأفة والرحمة بإخوانهم إذا زلت أقدامهم  وارتكبوا هذه الفاحشة، إن الله كان تواباً وما زال، رحيماً بأوليائه وصالحي  عباده.مرة ثانية:هاتان الآيتان نسختا، والآية الأولى نسخت آية المحصنات  بآية (الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالاً من الله)، نسخ اللفظ  وبقي الحكم، طبقه رسول الله، طبقه أبو بكر ، طبقه أصحابه.. من جلد  الغامدية؟ أليس على عهد الرسول وهو الذي جلدها؟ وماعز من جلده؟ قطعاً هو  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.وأما غير المحصنين البكرين، وهذا على شرط البلوغ  أيضاً، لا بد وأنه بلغ سن التكليف.الشاهد عندنا:  وَاللَّذَانِ  يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا  [النساء:16] انتهى هذا الحكم، ما  يكفي الأذية بالصفع أو بالضرب بعصا، يخوفه! لا، يحضران ويجلدان أمام  المسلمين مائة جلدة بعصا من جريد النخل، ما يرفع يده ولا يخفضها، تطهيراً  لهما وتعذيباً، لما يفرغ الجالد لهما على الفور يكتب مثلاً فلان ينقل إلى  البلد الفلاني، يغرب سنة. وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمْ  [النساء:15] ما المراد بالفاحشة هنا؟ وأين الرجال هنا؟ قال:  النساء ما ترتكب الفاحشة إلا مع رجل.والغريب أن بعض المفسرين يقولون:  والسحاق يدخل في هذه، ما نتكلم عن السحاق؛ لأن أكثر السامعين ما يعرفونه،  لا سيما المؤمنات، والجواب الصحيح: أن الآيتان منسوختان: الأولى في  المحصنين والمحصنات، والثانية في الأبكار فقط، الأولى نسخت بآية (الشيخ  والشيخة إذا زنيا)، والثانية نسخت بآية فاتحة النور،  فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:2] وتبقى الآيتان تتليان  ويتقرب بتلاوتهما إلى الله عز وجل، ونحمد الله على أن أتانا بحكم فاصل،  فطرد هذا الخبث من بيننا ومن ديارنا.نكتفي بهذا، وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد،  وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (5) 
الحلقة (229)
تفسير سورة النساء  (13)


التوبة هي الرجوع إلى الحق بعد الإعراض عنه، بفعل الطاعات التي كان يتركها  العبد، وترك المعاصي التي كان يأتيها، والندم على ما سلف منه، ولا تكون  التوبة لمن سوّف فيها حتى بغته الموت، وبلغت الروح الحلقوم فإذا به يقول:  تبت الآن، ولا من أدركته الساعة وقامت القيامة وهو عاكف على المعاصي  والموبقات، فمثل هذا لا توبة له، وأعد الله له يوم القيامة عذاباً أليماً.                     
حكم النقاب وصفته الصحيحة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، وصلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم  حقق لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات!جاءني مؤمن وقال: يا شيخ! بيّن لنا الوجه الصحيح في  النقاب، لقد تأذينا بالنظر إلى النساء من ذوات النقاب، ويلح علي، ماذا عساي  أن أقول؟نقول: النقاب حقيقته أن تستر المؤمنة التي ما قعدت عن الحيض  والنكاح والزواج وجهها، هذه تجعل على وجهها شيئاً يسترها من أنفها إلى  عنقها، وتبقي عينيها أو إحداهما هذا هو النقاب، انتقب ينتقب انتقاباً. هذا  النقاب مفروض مشروع لا تخرج امرأة ممن لم يقعدن عن النكاح إلا منتقبة إذا  خرجت لقضاء حاجتها.الآن ما دمتم تشعرون بفتنة النقاب لقد أراحكم الله منها،  والنقاب كانت المرأة تضعه؛ لأنها لو وضعت على وجهها شيئاً من الصوف فلن  ترى شيئاً أبداً، مضطرة إلى أن تستر وجهها وتبقي عينيها؛ لأن النقاب كان من  الصوف أو من الكتان القديم الثقيل، الآن انتهينا منه، بعض المؤمنات يوزعن  هذا النقاب أو هذه الخمر مجاناً في المسجد، بريال بريالين تشتري خرقة سوداء  خفيفة تضعها على رأسها وتمشي، وإذا ابتعدت عن الرجال نزعته، ما تربطها في  رأسها ولا تشدها عليها، خرقة سوداء خفيفة إذا خرجت إلى الشارع لأمر استدعى  ذلك وضعتها على وجهها وقضت حاجتها وعادت إلى بيتها، انتهينا من النقاب، من  يبلغ هذا؟كل ذي امرأة منا أيها الحاضرون يعلمها زوجها هذا، وعلى المؤمنات  اللائي يسمعن هذا الكلام أن يبلغ بعضهن بعضاً، ولتواصل تلك المؤمنة التي  كانت توزع هذه الخمر مجاناً في داخل المسجد، ولسان في حاجة الآن إلى  النقاب، وتبدو العينان ظاهرتان فيفتن أصحاب الشهوات.                                                                 
حكم التلفظ بالنية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          آخر يقول لي: التلفظ بالنية في الفريضة وفي النافلة، لا بد وأن  تقول: نويت صلاة المغرب كذا: الله أكبر، وبقي مصراً على هذا.الجواب..  الجواب، وقد علمتموه وسمعتم به، وعرفتموه: أن النية من أعمال القلوب، ما هي  من أعمال الجوارح، النية أن تعزم على فعل ما أردت فعله، فإن كانت صلاة  تعزم على أدائها، وأنت تذكر أنها فريضة الله عليك وهذا وقتها، إن كانت  المغرب في المغرب، وإن كانت العشاء في العشاء، أو الصبح في الصبح. ليس  شرطاً أن تقول: نويت صلاة الظهر أربع ركعات حاضراً غير مسافر، هذا لا ينبغي  بل منكر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما مات وترك شيئاً تحتاجه الأمة  إلا وبينه، حتى الخراء كما قال أبو هريرة ، وما يعلمهم كيف يدخلون في  الصلاة؟ هذا منشؤه الوسواس، وإذا رأى العالم ما المصاب، من هو مصاب  بالوسواس، يريد أن يدفعه عنه، فيقول له: قل نويت صلاة الظهر، عرفتم؟ لدفع  الوسواس فقط، ومن أراد أن ينظر فليشاهد العوام في الصفوف وهم يقولون، يحاول  أن يضبط النية ما تنضبط ثلاث أربع مرات! وسواس.                                                                 
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          درسنا فيما سبق آيتين وهما:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا  عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي  الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15] هذه معلمة الآن لديكم علماً واضحاً، إن لم  تكونوا نسيتم.الثانية:  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا  فَإِنْ تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16] هذه آية أمس.قبل الانتقال للآيتين بعد ذلك  أريد أن أسأل، ومن أراد أن يجيب: هل ما تضمنت هاتان الآيتان من حكم نسخ أو  لم ينسخ؟أقول: الآيتان ما تحملانه من حكم نسخ، أما الآيتان فيتقرب  بتلاوتهما إلى الله عز وجل، بل إنكار واحدة منها يخرج العبد من الملة، الذي  نسخ الحكم، والحكم الأول ما هو؟ كانوا إذا زنت المرأة يحبسونها، والرجل ما  يحبسونه؛ لأنه شغال ويعمل كما يزعمون. وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ   التي هي أقبح الفواحش وهي الزنا  مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ  يا معشر المؤمنين   فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:15] فإن شهدوا  أنها زنت تسجن، أين تسجن؟ في البيت ما عندنا سجون ولا بيت مال، تحبس، حتى  يفرج الله، إما أن تموت أو ينزل حكم الله في ذلك، وهذا واضح  وَاللَّاتِي  يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ  أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ  إلى  متى؟  حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ  سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15]. وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:16]  هناك ذكر النساء وترك الرجل، وهنا ذكر الرجل وغلبه على النساء،   وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:16] من غير الثيبين، هؤلاء  الأبكار الشبان والشابات قبل الزواج  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا  أي:  الفاحشة  مِنْكُمْ  ماذا تفعلون؟  فَآذُوهُمَا  [النساء:16] الأذية تكون  بماذا؟ بالشتم، بالسب، بالصفع على خده.. هكذا تكون الأذية، ما يجلد،   فَإِنْ تَابَا  عن هذه الفاحشة  وَأَصْلَحَا  [النساء:16] أصلحا ما علق  بنفوسهما من الآثام، أصلحا فساد قلبيهما بالتوبة والعمل الصالح   فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا  [النساء:16] اتركوهما إلى أن يحكم الله  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16] وهذه مظاهر توبته ورحمته،  هذه الآيتين منسوخة بآية:  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ  فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ  [النور:2] وزاد رسول الله باسم الله: تغريب عام.وأما  المحصنين والمحصنات فماذا قال فيهم أبو القاسم؟ ( الثيب بالثيب جلد مائة،  والرجم بالحجارة ) وذلك بعد نزول هاتين الآيتين بفترة، وإذا بالرسول يقول: (  خذوا عني.. خذوا عني )، ما بقي حبس ولا سجن ( خذوا عني.. خذوا عني، الثيب  بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم بالحجارة ) ونزلت سورة النور، وبينت أن الزاني  والزانية من غير المحصنين اجلدوهما مائة جلدة، والتغريب سنة للرجال أو  للذكور دون الإناث، لم؟ لأن المرأة إذا غربناها ممكن تتأذى، كيف نبعث بها  إلى بلاد ما عندها فيه أحد؟ تبقى في بيتها، والمرأة أيضاً ما لها ضرر؛  لأنها في بيت أهلها، لكن الرجل والذكر يمشي في الشوارع، يدخل المسجد، يقال:  من هذا؟ هذا الذي جلدناه بالأمس، لم جلدوه؟ زنى، التحدث بالزنا يحمل النفس  البشرية على طلبه.أوما فهمتم هذه؟لماذا نغربه ونبعده من البلد سنة  كاملة؟حتى ما يذكر لفظ الفاحشة، وأنتم أيها المسلمون اليوم الأغاني من  أولها إلى آخرها وهي دعوة واضحة وصريحة إلى الفحش والباطل، مع أن الكلمة  ممنوع النطق بها ولا يحل أبداً؛ خشية أن تتأثر النفوس الضعيفة، وتظهر  الفاحشة، وتهلك الأمة، وتهبط من عليائها، فلهذا تتحدث مع أولادك سبعين سنة  لا تذكر كلمة الفاحشة، ولا تنطق بها، ولا يحل لمؤمن أبداً أن يذكر كلمة  الفاحشة لغير الضرورة الداعية إلى ذلك.إذاً: الحمد لله عرفنا هذا الحكم  الجليل الخالد بخلود الأمة الإسلامية، وهو: أن الزاني والزانية إذا كانا  محصنين ،أي: ثيبين، تزوجا سواء طلقا أو مات الزوج .. إلى غير ذلك، ثبت له  عقد نكاح وخلوة. هذا الثيب، هذا المحصن إذا زنى يجلد مائة ويرجم بالحجارة  حتى يموت، هذا الذي يطهره، أما رجم ماعز في مدينة رسوله والغامدية؟نقول:  دائماً مطالبة لإخواننا الغامديين هذه امرأة واحدة سجلت تاريخكم، وكل أهل  الإسلام يعرفونه بسبب هذه المؤمنة الغامدية .والأبكار الذين ما عرفوا  الزواج ولا عقد لهم ولا بنو ولا دخلوا ولا طلقوا - بشرط أن يكونوا بالغين-  إذا حدثت منهم هذه الجريمة، بم نحكم عليهم؟ بجلد مائة جلدة وتغريب عام،  والمرأة ما قلنا تغرب خشية أن يحدث الفساد أكثر، ثم ما هناك حاجة إلى  تغريبها، ليست كالشباب كلما يراه واحد يقول: هذا جلدناه لأنه زنى، فيذكر  الناس بالفاحشة، نريد أن تموت هذه الكلمة ولا تذكر.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          والآن مع الآيتين بعد هذه، إليكم تلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا   *  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي  تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَئِكَ  أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا  [النساء:17-18].                               
 معنى قوله تعالى: (إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة)                                                                                                    
                                يقول الله:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ   [النساء:17] أولاً التوبة ما هي؟التوبة: الرجوع إلى الحق بعد الإعراض عنه،  التوبة فعل الواجب الذي تركته يا عبد الله، التوبة هي أن تتخلى عما حرم  الله بعد أن لامسته ولامسته، الرجعة هي التوبة، من تاب يتوب فلان إذا رجع  إلى أمره أو بلده أو عمله، فهو تائب. إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  [النساء:17]  بصيغة الحصر  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  [النساء:17] مقصورة، التوبة التي هي  على الله، وهل هناك من يوجب على الله شيئاً؟ لا أبداً، مستحيل؛ إذ الخلق  كلهم ملكه وفي يده من يكون أقوى من الله حتى يوجب عليه أمراً؟ لا أحد؛ إذ  لا إله إلا الله، وإنما هو يتبرع، ويعد وينجز ما وعد، فيجعل لك حقاً على  نفسه يا عبده.ووعد الله لا يتخلف لمن عمل سوءاً بجهالة ثم تاب من قريب يقبل  الله توبته ويتوب عليه. إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ  [النساء:17]. ما السوء هذا؟ السوء ما يسوء إليك أو  يسوء إلى غيرك، فقد تعمل سوءاً تؤذي غيرك به، وتؤذي نفسك أيضاً.ما الذي  يسوؤنا؟ ترك الأحكام الشرعية تسوء، ترك الصلاة، منع الزكاة، عقوق الوالدين،  ترك الغسل من الجنابة، السب للمؤمنين، الشتم، قتلهم، سفك دمائهم.. ماذا  نقول؟ كل معصية تسوء، وتحدث المساءة والسيئة في نفسك، بعد ما كانت النفس  نقية طاهرة تصبح عفنة منتنة.أعيد القول: فأقول: السيئات: كل من ترك واجباً  أوجبه الله، أو فعل منهياً نهى الله عنه إلا والله لهو السوء، ويحدث ذلك  سوء غُرمة وعفناً في نفس العبد، ولا يزول ذلك إلا التوبة الصادقة.   إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ   [النساء:17] أولاً:  بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]، أما من يقول: أنت نبي الله  ولعنة الله عليك، هذا لا يتاب عليه، من يعلم أن هذه الصلاة فريضة الله  وتركها فقد كفر ..يسخر ويتركها؟ هذا ما هو أهل لأن يتوب الله عليه، التوبة  التي هي حق على الله أوجبها على نفسه لأوليائه المؤمنين: أن يفعل المعصية  بنوع من الجهالة، إما جهلاً: بأن هذا واجب أو بأن هذا حرام، يحدث مؤمن يصلي  يزكي، ما يعرف هذا العمل حلال أو حرام فيفعله بدون إذن، هذا نوع من  الجهالة، كأن يقول: الله يغفر لي، والله يتوب علي، أو إن شاء الله أتوب.  هذا فيه نوع من الجهالة وعدم البصيرة والعلم، وإلا ما يفعل المؤمن معصية  على عمد، ويقول: سيغفرها الله لي، دعني أفعلها والله غفور رحيم.من أنواع  الجهالة أيضاً: أن العدو إبليس يثير شهوته ويدفعه، وفي تلك الحال نسي الله  ونسي المعصية ونسي الإثم، حتى وقع فيها، أو لشدة الغضب يلعن يسب، وبعدها  يتراجع.هذه أنواع الجهالات؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ  بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]، أما مع العلم وعدم الغضب، وعدم غريزة دافعة، وهو  على بصيرة، ويتعدى حدود الله؛ مثل هذا لا يتاب عليه، وقد عرفنا كثيرين ممن  فسقوا على علم، وحاربوا هذا الدين ما ماتوا إلا على كفرهم وضلالهم.إنما  التوبة على الله واجبة أوجبها على نفسه تبرعاً منه وإحساناً لأوليائه لمن؟   لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17].                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم يتوبون من قريب)                                                                                                    
                                يقول الله تعالى بعد ذلك:  ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ   [النساء:17].إذاً: ثانياً: يتوبون من قريب.إياكم أن تفوتكم هذه المعلومة:  أولاً: يقدم على الجريمة بجهالة، ثانياً: أن يتوب من قريب، بمجرد ما تذهب  تلك الصورة كأنما أفاق من نومه: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.. أستغفر الله  وأتوب إليه، على الفور يمحى ذلك الأثر  يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ   [النساء:17] من القائل؟ الله أو لا؟ فلهذا يقول أهل ملة الإسلام: التوبة  تجب على الفور، ولن تجد من يقول: يجوز أن يؤخر توبته إلى يوم الجمعة وهو في  يوم الخميس، أو يؤخر توبته إلى أن يعتمر، أو حتى يعود إلى أهله، والله ما  يوجد إجماع، التوبة على الفور.زلت القدم سقط أفاق وقام ومشى، وما سر ذلك؟  سر ذلك أن المرء رجل أو امرأة إذا فعل المعصية من كبائر الذنوب بترك واجب  أو فعل حرام، ثم واصل ذلك يوماً بعد يوم، شهراً بعد آخر، عاماً بعد عام، قد  تأتي ساعة إذا قلت له تب إلى الله يسخر منك، وهذا مجرب ومشاهد، الذي يستمر  على معصية يوماً بعد يوم بعد يوم وتصبح طبعاً من طباعه وسجية من سجاياه،  وخليقة من أخلاقه، ويصعب عليه أن يتركه، هذا توجيه العليم الحكيم.لم يقول:  يتوبون من قريب؟ من بعيد قد لا يتوب الله عليهم؛ لأن الخطايا تحوط بنفوسهم،  ثم لا يبقى مجال للتوبة منها، واسمع البيان النبوي الشريف، يقول: ( إن  العبد إذا أذنب ذنباً ) أي: عمل وقال ما يؤاخذ به من ذنبه ويعاقب، وقع على  قلبه نكتة سوداء، فإن تاب على الفور واستغفر وندم صقل ومسح، وإن لم يتب  وزاد الذنب الثاني إلى جنب الأول وما تاب، وزاد الثالث والرابع.. يتغطى  القلب بذلكم الران الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ  مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14] انتهى أمرهم،  وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ  خَطِيئَتُهُ  [البقرة:81] إذا أحاطت الخطايا بالقلب ما بقي مجال لأن يقبل  الحق أو يسمع صوته، أو يتوب إلى ربه ويقلع عن معصيته، انتهى أمره.والمثال  الذي كررناه لو كنا نذكر: المرض، يبتدر أحدنا -واللهم عافنا- فإن عاجل  العلاج وذهب إلى الطبيب بإذن الله تعالى يشفى، فإن استمر على عدم العلاج؛  فإن المرض ينخر في جسمه وترتفع نسبته، ويأتي إلى الطبيب فيقول له: مع الأسف  فات الحال، ما بقي مجال لعلاجك أيضاً، انتشر هذا الداء.وهذا أمر معلوم في  العالم بأسره، يقول: آه! لم يبق للدواء مجال، انتشر الداء في هذا الجسم،  كالسرطان وغيره عافانا الله وإياكم منه، هذه مادية أو لا؟ محسوسة، فالذي  يعتاد جريمة، وآسف أن أقول: إنها اللواط، هذه ثبت عند أولي البصائر أن من  تعاطاها لا يقوى على أن يتوب منها، وأقرب ما عندنا بالمشاهدة الدخان  والشيشة والحشيش، الذي يتعاطاها في العام الأول يمكن أن يتوب، والذي يستمر  خمسين عاماً وهو يشيش ما يتوب، إن فرضنا أن واحداً في العرب ما ينفع، هذه  القضية معروفة بحسب سجايا البشر وطباعهم، الذي يتعود فقط الكذب يصعب عليه  أن يتوب منه، ما يستريح حتى يكذب، الذي يعتاد خلف الوعد ويتمرن عليه، يصبح  مهما كان يتلذذ بخلف الوعد.خلاصة القول معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات: إننا  نتطهر، نتطيب، نتزكى من أجل أن نرقى إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فلا تلوموننا، لا  تقولوا: اليابان، والصين، والأمريكان.. هذا لأولئك الذين يريدون أن ينتقلوا  من عالم الأرض إلى عالم السماء، فلا بد إذاً من الطهارة الكاملة حتى  يصبحوا كالملائكة في طهارة أرواحهم، فلا لوم ولا عتاب، الكلمة الباطلة حرام  تحمل إثماً ودماراً للنفس، النظرة المحرمة كذلك، إخراج اللسان تخرج من  مؤمن يهبط بروحك ويلوثها فضلاً عن كبائر الذنوب والآثام.كل ما في الأمر أنك  تستعين بربك على مجاهدة هواك وشهوتك ودنياك وعدوك إبليس، مستعيناً بالله،  فإن زلت القدم ووقعت على المعصية إياك أن تبيت عليها، على الفور قم وأنت  تصرخ: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.أذكركم بحادثة التمار، أين أبو  عبد العزيز؟ أنت تعرف التمارين، التمار عندنا بائع التمر في السوق، جاءت  مؤمنة تشتري تمراً لأولادها؛ لأن زوجها في غزوة من غزوات الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم.دخلت السوق ما عندها من يشتري لها الطعام، فجاءت متحزبة مستترة،  وأخرجت يدها فيها الدرهم، ما عندها قفاز ما تملكه، ما إن رأى التمار بياض  اليد حتى دفعته الشهوة دفعاً فأكب على كفها يقبله، ما إن جذبت يدها وقالت:  أما تتقي الله؟ حتى أخذته الرعدة، وانتفض ومشى من هذا السوق والله وهو يحثو  التراب على رأسه، ويبكي ويصرخ ويستغفر الله، ثم عاد فجاء المغرب فدخل  الرسول في الروضة، أولاً تكلم عمر فزجره، وانتظر حتى صلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم المغرب، فبكى على مصيبته، فقال: هل حضرت الصلاة معنا؟ قال: نعم،  قال: إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات.عرفتم كيف تكون التوبة؟ فقد شعوره، مشى في  الشوارع يصرخ ويحثو التراب على رأسه، أما أن يباشر العبد الذنب ويعاوده  ويعاوده.. ويأتي في فصوله وأوقاته، هذا قل من يتوب من هذا النوع، لقد بلغنا  -إن صح كلام إخواننا- أن من هذا النوع من يقولون: لا إله إلا الله وهو  يغني، يذكرون له لا إله إلا الله وهو يغني في أغنية عاهرة حتى مات على  ذلك.الآن عزمنا إن شاء الله على التوبة؟ نعم يا شيخ من قبل، لكن ازددنا  عزماً لا أقل ولا أكثر  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:17]  ما معنى على الله؟ أوجبها على نفسه لنا، ولكن من هم الذين أوجب على نفسه  التوبة لهم؟ الذين يعملون السوء بجهالة، ما هو علماً وعمداً وتحد لهذا  الدين وهذه الأمة، هؤلاء لن يتاب عليهم وما تابوا، نوع من الجهالة ما عرفوا  الحكم غمض الشيطان عينيه، كذا قال أتوب، قال كذا .. قال العالم الفلاني  يعمل في كذا وكذا، يجد سحائب دخان تغشيه فيفعل الجريمة. ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ  مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17] كم نسبة القرب، بعد يوم.. يومين.. عشرة؟ الله  أعلم، كل ما في الأمر أن من واصل جريمة ومشى وراءه اليوم بعد اليوم، إن  طالت المدة العام والأعوام قل من يتوب ويرجع، وقد حذرنا الله من هذا، فقال  المسلمون: التوبة واجبة على الفور، ما فيه حتى ينتهي رمضان، ما فيه حتى  أتزوج، ما فيه حتى نعود إلى بلادنا، لا وجود لهذا، زلت القدم فعلت السوء ..  أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.هل عرفتم أركان التوبة؟أولاً: الإقلاع، أن يقلع عن  الذنب على الفور، هذا أولاً.ثانياً: الندم الذي يحصل به ألم، ما هو ندم  كأنما فاتك غداء أو عشاء، ندم كأنما مات ولدك أو أباك.ثالثاً: التصميم  والعزم ألا نعود لهذا الذنب وإن حرقنا وإن صلبنا وإن قطعنا.إذاً شروط  التوبة هي: أولاً: ترك الذنب والإقلاع عنه والبعد عنه.ثانياً: الندم  المؤلم، وإن من أصحاب التوبة من أذنب منذ خمسين سنة، وكلما ذكر ذلك الذنب  استغفر الله وتاب إليه، واقرءوا لذلك من سورة (ق) يا أهل القرآن:  لِكُلِّ  أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ  [ق:32] ما معنى أواب؟ تواب، رجاع، ما معنى حفيظ؟ ما ينسى  ذنبه، كلما ذكر ذلك الذنب: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله، وإن كان تاب منه من  أربعين عام أو خمسين سنة، هذا الأواب الحفيظ، تريدون أن تكونوا أوابين  حافظين؟ باسم الله، باب الله مفتوح، ما منا معصوم، فإذا زلت القدم في يوم  من الأيام وقلت معصية أو فعلتها كلما ذكرت تقول: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله  وأتوب إليه. إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17] لا  يستطيع أحد أن يحدد لك القرب بعام عامين بعشرين، كل ما يجب أن تعلم: أن  العبد إذا استمر على ذنب قد يأتي وقت ما يستطيع تركه، ويموت عليه، هذا  واضح، ومثاله المرض.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فأولئك يتوب الله عليهم وكان الله عليماً حكيماً)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   [النساء:17] أبشروا هذا خبر الله؛ فأولئك التائبون من قريب العاملون للسوء  بجهالة هؤلاء يتوب الله عليهم، أي يقبل توبتهم ويهديهم إليها ويوفقهم إلى  طلبها  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:17] انتبه! لو كان ما  يعلم، يعلم توبة إبراهيم وعثمان ما يدريها، يعلم توبة من كبيرة وذنوب وأخرى  ما يدريها، ما يصلح لنا هذا ما نستفيد؟ لكنه عليم بالبواطن والظواهر  والماضي والآتي والحاضر، لا يخفى عليه من الكون شيء، عليم بالخواطر والنيات  فضلاً عن الحركات والسكنات.حكيم، تعرفون الحكيم؟ ذاك الذي يضع الشيء في  موضعه، فعبد رغب فيه وهابه وخاف منه وقرع بابه: تب علي، حاشاه تعالى أن  يقول: اذهب لا نتوب عليك.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وليست التوبة للذين يموتون وهم كفار ...)                                                                                                    
                                اسمع نهاية البيان:  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ  [النساء:18]  هذا النفي ككلام العوام،  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي  تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:18] لا توبة لهم، لا يقبلها الله ولا يوفقون لها،  ولا يتوبون.وتعرفون الزعيم فرعون الذي قال:  مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ  إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي  [القصص:38] ما كأنه تجول في العوالم، قال: ما وجدت إلهاً  إلا أنا، كذب لعنة الله عليه، أخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى، فرعون لما  خرج موسى ببني إسرائيل من البحر، ودخل فرعون برجاله وجيوشه، وأطبق الله  عليهم البحر، فلما نجا موسى وبنو إسرائيل أطبق الله البحر على الزعيم فرعون  وبقي على فرسه، فلما وصل الماء وغرق قال:  آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُوا إِسْرَائِيلَ  [يونس:90] آمنت وما عرف  لا إله إلا الله؛ لأنه كان يكرهها، فلهذا بحث كيف يقول، فقال: آمنت بالذي  آمن به بنو إسرائيل، من هو؟ فرد الرحمن عليه بقوله:  آلآنَ  [يونس:91] هذا  وقت التوبة؟  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   [يونس:91] من المفسدين: أصحاب السيئات، شارب الخمر مفسد أو لا؟ الزاني مفسد  أو لا؟ الذي يشرك بربه أصناماً وأحجاراً وقبوراً مفسد أو لا؟ وهكذا.  فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ  لا بروحك  لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ  آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ   [يونس:92] إي والله يا رب، كثير من الناس عن آيات الله لغافلون، ما يفكرون  فيها! وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ   [النساء:18] جمع سيئة، ما يشير إلى النفس بالسيئة والظلمة والخبث والعياذ  بالله،  حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ  [النساء:18] شاهد ملك  الموت، شاهد أعوانه، حشرجت  قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ  [النساء:18] انتهى أمر  التوبة. قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:18] هذه التوبة مردودة.ثانية  أخرى:  الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  [النساء:18] يهود، نصارى،  بوذى، مجوس مشركون عندما يأتي ملك الموت ويشاهد يعلن عن توبته، عرفتم؟ ما  من يهودي ولا نصراني يموت إلا ويعرف الحق عند موته، واقرءوا آية النساء:   وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ   [النساء:159] يعرف أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، ما هو ابن زنا ولا ساحر،  والنصارى يعرفون أنه عبد الله ورسوله، ما هو بإله ولا ابن الله، لكن هل  ينفع الآن التوبة؟  أُوْلَئِكَ  البعداء  أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا  أَلِيمًا  [النساء:18] يبتدئهم من ساعة معالجة إخراج أنفسهم من أجسادهم،  ويستمر العذاب للأرواح إلى أن تقوم الساعة، ويخلق الله الأرواح من جديد،  ويدخل بها ويواصلون عذاباً أبدياً لا ينتهي، والعياذ بالله.الحمد لله أننا  مؤمنون.. الحمد لله أننا مؤمنون.. الحمد لله أننا مؤمنون.إن ملايين البشر  من الصين والشرق والغرب آيسون يأساً كاملاً لا يرون ربهم ولا يسعدون بلقاه،  ولا ينعمون في جنات عدن ودار السلام، فلهذا لو نحمد الله طول الليل  والنهار، على نعمة أننا مسلمون في إمكاننا أن نتوب.معاشر المستمعين أعيد  تلاوة الآيتين، قال تعالى:   إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ  قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا   *  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي  تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَئِكَ  أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا  [النساء:17-18].وصل اللهم على نبينا  محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (6) 
الحلقة (230)
تفسير سورة النساء  (14)


وجه الشرع الحكيم إلى حسن المعاملة بين الأزواج، وشدد على الزوج في معاملته  لزوجته لأنه صاحب القوامة عليها، وهو الغالب عليها في جميع الأحوال، فحرم  الله عليه فعل الجاهلية من توريث النساء لورثة الميت من الرجال، كما حرم  عليه سبحانه أن يضيق على امرأته ويؤذيها ليضطرها إلى افتداء نفسها منه  بالمهر، وإذا أحب أن يتزوج عليها أو يطلقها فلا يحل له أن يأخذ شيئاً من  مالها قليلاً أم كثيراً.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرهاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين- من يوم الأحد ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم اجعلنا منهم، واحشرنا في زمرتهم،  وارض عنا كما رضيت عنهم يا رب العالمين!ما زلنا مع سورة النساء، وها نحن مع  ثلاث آيات، هيا نتلوها، ونتدبرها، ونتفكر فيها، ثم نشرحها ونضع أيدينا على  المطلوب منها، وكلنا عزم وتصميم -والله العظيم- على أن نطبق هذا، والذي لا  يريد هذا لا مقام له بيننا.يقول تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا  النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا  آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا   *  وَإِنْ  أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ  قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا  وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   *  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ  إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [النساء:19-21].آمنا بالله، هذا قرآن أم ماذا؟هذا القرآن يقرأ على الموتى،  كيف يعقل هذا؟ ونجادل، أنزل هذا ليقرأ على الموتى؟ هذا دستور ما اكتحلت عين  الوجود بمثله قط، هذا سبيل العزة والكرامة والسلامة والنجاة والنعيم  المقيم في دار السلام، ما يقرأ على الموتى، أمثل هذا يهجر ويترك ويهمل؟ إن  أمرنا عجب، وحالنا تنبئ عن حالنا. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ  كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا   *  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ  مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ  شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   *  وَكَيْفَ  تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ  مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [النساء:19-21].صدق إخواننا الجن عندما قالوا:   إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  [الجن:1] والله عجب، أو لا؟                               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرهاً)                                                                                                   * *
                                أولاً:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:19] بم؟  بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً، وبالقرآن هادياً  ونوراً، بعبارة موجزة: يا أيها الأحياء! أما الأموات فلا ينادون، أتنادون  الميت؟ يسمع؟ يجيب؟ هذا عبث إذا نادينا ميتاً.إذاً ما معنى هذا يا  شيخ؟معناه أن الإيمان الصحيح، الإيمان الحق الذي إن عرضته على القرآن وافق  وصدق عليه، هذا الإيمان بمثابة الروح سواء بسواء، صاحبه حي وفاقده ميت،  ماذا ترون؟ تشكون؟لا والله. هذا الروح إن أصابه ضعف أو نقص أو مرض صاحبه  يتجلى ذلك في سلوكه، في منطقه، في حركته، في حياته مريض، فإن فقده مات؛ فلا  بد من أن يكون الإيمان سليماً صحيحاً إن عرضته على القرآن وافق عليه، إن  عرضته على أهل القرآن وافقوا، فإن قالوا: إيمانك ناقص، إيمانك ضعيف فاسد،  عالج قبل أن تنتهي.الآن نادى الله الأحياء أو الأموات؟نادى الأحياء. يا من  آمنتم اليوم وبالأمس كنتم كفرة أمواتاً تتخبطون في ظلمات الحياة والجهل،  أما وقد آمنتم وحييتم اسمعوا ما يقول المولى تعالى لكم:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا  أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19] هذا جزء من هذه  الأحكام الأربعة.هذا الحمد لله نجونا منه، وإن بقيت آثاره في ظلمات الجهل  والجهلة في الشرق والغرب، لكنها نادرة.حقيقة هذا: أن العرب في الجاهلية قبل  نزول هذا الكتاب، قبل بعثة هذا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان الرجل يرث  امرأة أبيه، فالرجل إذا تزوج أباه وأنجبت له المرأة أولاداً، أو لم تنجب،  فهذا ابن الرجل من غيرها يرث امرأة أبيه كما تورث الأموال والعروض، إن شاء  زوجها وأخذ مهراً، وإن شاء أبقاها، وإن شاء تزوجها، بمعنى أنه ورثها كسائر  الأموال، وانتشرت أيضاً هذه العادة الجاهلية حتى الأخ يرث أيضاً امرأة أخيه  إذا كانت ليس لها ولد فهو أحق بها، إن شاء زوجها، وإن شاء استخدمها أو طلب  منها مالاً وأطلقها.فأبطل الله هذه العادة الجاهلية وهذا القانون الجاهلي  الذي أوحاه الشيطان وأملاه على أهل الشرك والكفر.اسمع:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا   [النساء:19] هذا كره أو لا؟ بالقوة، بالهراوة آتي لامرأة أبي: أنا أزوجك  وآخذ المهر، هذا أولاً.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تعضلوهن لتذهبوا ببعض ما آتيتموهن ...)                                                                                                   * *
                               وثانياً:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا  آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19] العضل مأخوذ من العضلات، والداء العضال ما ينفك صاحبه منه،  بمعنى: لا يحل للرجل الذي تحته زوجة أن يؤذيها ويضايقها ويؤلمها، حتى تفتدي  منه بالمهر الذي دفعه أو بأكثر منه أو أقل، هذا قد يوجد عند الغافلين  والجاهلين، ما تعجبه زليخة دميمة الوجه، سليطة اللسان، فقير أهلها، فماذا  يصنع؟ يأخذ في مضايقتها والضغط عليها، يعبس، يقطب، ما يبتسم في وجهها، ما..  ما.. حتى تمل الحياة معه ... تريدين الطلاق؟ أعطيني كذا وأطلقك،  وَلا  تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ   [النساء:19].قال: (لتذهبوا ببعض)؛ إذ من الجائز ألا تعطيه كل ما أخذ، لكن  حتى البعض ما يجوز، ولا ريالاً واحداً.. حرام، وليس فقط كل المهر، أنت  استبحت فرجها بذاك الريال كيف تأخذ منه وتسترده؟ بأي حق؟ وَلا  تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ  يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19] وقرئ مبيَّنة واضحة، فإذا  أتت المرأة بفاحشة أعلى الفواحش الزنا، وكالزنا السحاق، تعرفون السحاق؟  المرأة تعلو المرأة وتتلذذ بالاتصال بها، هذا يعرف بالسحاق، وهو محرم  كالزنا.إذاً فاحشة أعلاها الزنا والسحاق، ودون ذلك سلاطة اللسان، انتبهتم؟  أذية الزوج، المكر به، الاتصالات بغيره، فإذا ثبت عندك يقيناً أنها ارتكبت  الفاحشة الكبرى أو دونها، ما أصبحت أهلاً للبقاء في بيتك، في هذه الحال لك  أن تضايقها فإن تبرمت وتململت فقل لها: أعطني كذا وأطلق سراحك.واضع هذا  القانون هو رب النساء والرجال، الرجال عبيده والنساء إماؤه، فهو أرحم بهم  والله من أنفسهم، فلا يشرع لهم إلا ما فيه خيرهم وصيانتهم، فلا دخل لنا في  هذا، لا تقل: لم؟ انتبه. إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19] وهذه هي قضية الخلع.الخلع: أن يخلع الرجل المرأة وتخلعه بعد أن  كانت مرتبطة به. الخلع إذا هذه المرأة ما أطاقت البقاء في هذا البيت، كرهت  هذا الفحل، أصبحت ما تطيقه، هو ما آذاها، ولكن خلقها، نفسها، تطلعها..  خرجت مرة على النافذة شاهدت رجلاً أبيض قالت: نريد مثله، ما نريد هذا  الشخص، والشيطان يملي، وهذا هو السر أو من أسرار منع النساء من الشوارع  والطرقات، ولكن الأموات لا يفهمون هذا؛ لأن المرأة إذا كانت تتبرج بوجهها  وتمشي في الشوارع، وزوجها دميم الخلقة أعمش، ترجع البيت كارهة له، وتبدأ  تتطلع: لم أنا محبوسة مع هذا العفن، والرجل كذلك زوجته أم أولاده مستورة  محجوبة، لا يرى من النساء إلا هي، كأنها حوراء، فلما يخرج إلى الشوارع  والدكاكين والأعمال والأسواق يشاهد الحسناوات الجميلات.. إيه، أنا ماذا  أصابني، لماذا أنا مربوط مع هذه الحية؟ فيأخذ في المكر والتضليل والطلاق  والخداع، إن لم يكن للطلاق إلا هذا السر والله لكفى؛ لأنه دعامة المجتمع  والخلق والدين.وهل فهم الناس هذا؟ ما فهموا؛ لأنهم يسمعون فقط عن الموتى من  اليهود والنصارى يقبحون لهم الحجاب وتعدد الزوجات و.. و.. ويمدون أعناقهم؛  لأنهم جهلة، ما عرفوا الطريق إلى الله بعد.ولا لوم، من علمهم؟ هل قرعوا  أبواب العلماء وطلبوا العلم؟ لا. إذاً ما نرجو لهم؟ هذه المحن وهذه الإحن،  وهذا السقوط والهبوط.كيف نأخذ عن الأموات قوانين وشرائع وآداب وأخلاق؟  أموات، تأخذ عن الميت أنت؟ الأعمى فقط لو تمشي وراءه يضلك.وهذا أبو القاسم  بالأمس كان في فرنسا وأطلعني على حادثة، وهي: أن البلديات الكبرى في فرنسا  في مدنها يتنافسون في الحصول على عقد النكاح بين الذكر والذكر، وهذا  بالنسبة لبريطانيا ماض، أهذه أمة حية هذه؟ هذه أمة نأخذ عنها العلم  والمعرفة؟ نثق فيما تقول وما تملي علينا؟آه.. ماذا أصابنا؟ أعرضنا عن كتاب  الله هجرناه وسيقول الرسول:  يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا  الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا  [الفرقان:30] ولم يهجره قرأه ليقرأ على الموتى.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وعاشروهن بالمعروف ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: يقول تعالى:  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   [النساء:19] أين الذين يتبجحون بحقوق المرأة، ألا لعنة الله عليهم، أموات  شر من القردة والخنازير، بقضاء الرب تعالى وحكمه عليهم،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6] من قال  هذا؟ خالق الخلق.. شر الخليقة! ونمشي وراءهم ونستمع إلى تعاليمهم، ونأخذ  بها ونطبقها.وعاشروه   أيها الفحول، عاشروا أزواجكم بالمعروف، المعروف:  العدل، القسمة الحقة، الصبر، الحلم، الابتسامة الطيبة، الكلمة الرحيمة،  المعاملة الحسنة.. هذه أختك قبل كل شيء، وأختك مرة أخرى في دينك وإسلامك،  ثم أم أولادك وزوجتك، كيف تؤذيها؟ والله يسبونهن ويشتمونهن ويعيرونهن،  ويقبحون لهن.. لعلي واهم؟والضرب والطلاق كأنها حيوانات، أبهذا نزل القرآن؟  ما معنى هذا الأمر؟  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:19] ضد  المنكر، العدل والرحمة والإخاء والتعاون والمودة، ما تصبح المرأة كأنها  سجينة في بيتك، لا تلقاها إلا بوجه قطب مقطب! وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  [النساء:19] لدمامة الوجه، لمرض،  لعدم قدرة، لجهالة، وكرهتها اصبر على ذلك ولا تنزعج أبداً، واصبر في يوم من  الأيام تصبح أحسن النساء وأكملهن.قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا  كَثِيرًا  [النساء:19] عامة هذه، كم من إنسان يكره وظيفته، وإذا به بعد  أعوام يتبين له أنها أحسن وظيفة، كم من إنسان يكره تجارة بدأها وما يصبر  ويصبر وتصبح أحسن حال، كم من إنسان تكون له زوجة ويتضايق وكذا ويصبر، وإذا  بها أحسن ما يكون من النساء، هذا وعد الله أو لا؟  فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا  كَثِيرًا  [النساء:19] ممكن هذا رجل لما كانت الوظيفة وافية والمال متوفراً  كان يتعنتر عليها، ويريد أن يطلقها، ثم يلهم الصبر فيصبر فيزول ذلك الغنى  ويصبح في حالة ناقصة، فيجد تلك المرأة تؤانسه وتواسيه وتحسن إليه، وتحول  شقاءه إلى راحة ونقمته إلى نعمة، أو تلد له أولاداً ويجد في الأيام عضداً  له وساعداً ويقول: أبي اجلس وأنا أعمل، وأنت اعبد الله فقط.ومعنى هذا: ليس  من شأننا أن كل من يكره من امرأته شيئاً يطلق، ويضايق حتى يطلقها ويأخذ  منها، والرسول الحبيب يقول: ( لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقاً رضي  منها آخر ) لا يكره مؤمن مؤمنة، إن كره منها خلقاً -رفع صوتها- يرضى منها  خلق آخر، كره منها التبذير، قد يفرح بالعمل والنشاط اليومي، ( لا يفرك مؤمن  مؤمنة ) أي لا يبغضها ولا يغضب عليها، لم؟ قال: ( إن كره منها خلقاً ) من  أخلاقها مثلاً ( رضي منها بخلق آخر ) هذه تعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  مشتقة من قول الله تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا   [النساء:19]. مرة ثانية: أولاً: هذا النداء الإلهي الكريم لعباده المؤمنين،  نادانا به ليحرم علينا إرث نسائنا، كيف إرث نسائنا حرام؟ لا. هذا نزل  والجهل حاكم وسائد، وهو: أن الرجل إذا مات والده أو مات أخاه، أو مات ابنه،  يرث امرأته، كيف يرثها؟ يستخدمها، يبيعها، يتزوجها.. هذا محاه الإسلام  وانتهى، ولن يعود.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا  [النساء:19].ثانياً:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  [النساء:19] لا تضايق المؤمنة  مضايقة حتى تمل من وجودك وتطالب بالطلاق وتقول: لا أطلقك حتى تعطيني كذا  وكذا، انتبهتم لهذه أو لا؟يقول تعالى:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا  بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  [النساء:19].اللهم إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة  مبينة واضحة مبينة كاشفة للستار، ما فيها جدال ولا شك، في هذه الحال لك أن  تطلقها وتأخذ منها ما شئت من مالها،  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ  مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19] أعلاها الزنا والسحاق، ودون ذلك الاتصال بالرجال  كذا كذا.. خيانات منكرة.ثالثاً: قال تعالى:  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:19] أي: عاشروا نساءكم أيها الرجال بالمعروف لا  بالمنكر،  فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  [النساء:19] لأمر ما: ذمامة في الوجه،  قصر في الذات، عجم في اللسان، صوت صليط ومرفوع  فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا  شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:19] اصبر على  هذه المؤمنة، لا تطلقها ولا تفارقها، اصبر على مرضها، اصبر على لسانها،  شيئاً فشيئاً عسى أن يتحول ذلك إلى خير كثير.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ  زَوْجٍ  [النساء:20].تزوجت زليخة ثم بدا لك أن تطلقها وتتزوج غيرها، ما دام  المال متوفراً وأنت في خير أردت أن تستبدلها، ماذا تصنع؟ تضايقها؟ تضغط  عليها حتى تملك وتقول: اتركني وأعطيك كذا؟ لا لا.. لا يحل أبداً، فقط تقول:  إن شئتِ بقيتِ في بيتك وأريد أن أتزوج، تأذنين؟ البيت بيتك وأنت أنت وأنا  أخوك، ولكن أردت أن أتزوج.في هذه الحال إذا قالت: طلقني، وتزوج، طلقها ولا  تأخذ من مهرها شيئاً ولو كننت قد مهرتها قنطاراً لا تأخذ منه جراماً  واحداً،  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ  [النساء:20] بالهاء  محذوفة لأن الأصل زوج بدون هاء، لماذا؟ لأنها أصبحت بك زوج، وبها أصبحت أنت  زوج، فأنتما جنس واحد، عجب!هل أن ترضى أن تضر جسمك؟ هذا نصفي، لا إله إلا  الله.ما كنت زوجاً أنت والله إلا بها، ولا كانت هي زوجة إلا بك، أنتما شيء  واحد، كيف إذاً تؤذيها أو تؤذيك؟ وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ  مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ  شَيْئًا  [النساء:20] التعبير بالقنطار فيه ما يفهم أنه يجوز رفع المهور  إلى القناطير، انتبهتم؟ مائة كيلو فضة، لكن ليس هذا هو المطلوب، من باب إن  أعطيت قنطاراً، ما فيه أن نعطي قنطاراً، على فرض إن أعطيتها قنطاراً لا  تأخذ منه جراماً واحداً، أعطها مهرها كاملاً وسرحها وطلقها. وَآتَيْتُمْ  إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا  [النساء:20]، وهنا لا ننسى أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم رغب في المهر القليل: ( أكثر النساء بركة أقلهن مهوراً )، ( أيسرهن  مئونة )، كلما كان المهر قليلاً كانت العاقبة أحسن، كلما كان المهر أكثر  كانت العاقبة أسوأ، وهذا واقع ملموس ما يختلف،  فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ  شَيْئًا  [النساء:20].ثم قال:  أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا  مُبِينًا  [النساء:20].هذا الاستفهام للإنكار: (أتأخذونه بهتاناً) كيف  بهتاناً؟ لأنك بهتها: هاه أنت تتصلين بفلان، أنا شاهدتك كذا، أنا سمعت شريط  في كذا، يكذب عليها يبهتها، ماذا تصنع هي؟ هيا اذهبي عني أعطيني كذا، هذا  بهتان وإثم مبين،  أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   [النساء:20]. وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ  [النساء:21].دلوني. وَقَدْ أَفْضَى  بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:21].أفضى الرجل إلى المرأة والمرأة إلى  الرجل كالجسم الواحد، كتلة واحدة من اللحم، أمع هذا الالتصاق وهذا الالتحام  تكذب عليها وتفتري وتتهمها بالفاحشة الباطلة من أجل أن تطلقها وتأخذ منها  شيئاً من مهرها؟! آمنا بالله، القائل هذا هو خالق العقول وإلا لا، وغارز  الغرائز وإلا لا؟ إذاً فلا يخطر ببالك أن يكون شيئاً من هذا غير واقع.  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ  مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [النساء:21].أخذ الأزواج من أزواجهن العهد  والميثاق وهو العقد، ما هو عقد بالمحكمة وإلا لا؟ ومن جملة العقد:   فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229]، زوجني  يا فلان ابنتك فلانة، تقول: زوجتكها على مهر قدره كذا إمساك بمعروف أو  تسريح بإحسان، إما أن تمسكها بالمعروف الذي أمر الله، وإما أن تسرحها  بإحسان، ما هو بالسب والشتم والتعيير، أو بالتهم وأخذ المال،  فَإمْسَاكٌ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229]، تسريح من الراحة  وإلا لا؟ إن كنت تعبت منها، أو تعبت منك استريحا .. استرح أنت وتستريح هي.  إذاً:  وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا  [النساء:21] هذا العقد وإلا لا؟ من  مواد العقد:  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [البقرة:229] وافقت على هذا أنت ووقعت، لم تخون إذاً؟                               
** المهر حق للمرأة بكامله بمجرد الدخول بها والإفضاء إليها                                                                                                   * *
                                وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى  بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [النساء:21].معاشر  المستمعين! هيا نتلو الآيات بالتأني بدون تجويد، بعض طلبة العلم يقولون:  هذا الشيخ ما يجود، نحن نريد أن نفهم كلام الله عز وجل بدون غنة:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [النساء:19] يدخل في هذا اليهود والنصارى  والمجوس؟ لا. بل المقصود فقط المؤمنون الأحياء الذين شرفهم الله بالإيمان  فناداهم فزادهم في شرفهم،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [النساء:19]  نقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نفعل وانه ننته. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا [النساء:19].امرأة  أبيك إذا مات والدك تعتد في بيتها، وإذا انتهت عدتها تأخذ مالها إن كان لها  مال، تأخذ بقية مهر إن كان لها بقية، تأخذ حصتها من الإرث، ترث الزوج  لأنها زوجته. بهذا أمرنا الله عز وجل، أما أن تحبسها وتقول: أنت زوجة أخي  ومات أو أبي أنا أزوجك وآخذ المال الذي دفعه أبي، لا هذا عصر الظلمات،  ظلمات الجهل وإلا لا؟ إن ظلماتنا اليوم والله لأعظم من تلك الظلمات، أبعد  أن يعقدوا للذكر على الذكر في المحكمة بقي شيء؟ مسخ وسوف تنزل بهم، أين  الله؟  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ [الفجر:14]،  وَلا يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِنْ  دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللَّهِ [الرعد:31]، ولعل حرباً ذرية  تقضي على وجودهم، موجودة الذرة وإلا لا؟ محتفظون بها وإلا لا؟ لأمر أراده  الله، علمنا الله إذا كثر الخبث وهبطت ينسفها الله. وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ [النساء:19].ماذا فهمتم من هذه الجملة؟ ما معنى:  (ولا تعضلوهن)؟ العضل ما هو؟ الحبس: لا تخرجي ولا أطلقك حتى تعطيني ما في  يديك ورجليك من الذهب، أو حتى تتنازلي عن بقية المهر، يجوز هذا؟ وَلا  تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ [النساء:19]،  اللهم  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ [النساء:19] لا غبار  عليها ولا شك، فهنا تعاقب بأن تسترد بعض المهر والمهر كامل ويطلقها؛ لأنها  ارتكبت فاحشة ما يبقيها الزوج في بيته،  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ [النساء:19] أي: ظاهرة واضحة.ثم قال تعالى:   وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [النساء:19].أيها الفحول! أيها الرجال!  عاشروا النساء المؤمنات بالمعروف، عاشرها وهي تعاشرك، ولو كانت لفظة أخرى  ما تدل على المعاشرة بين اثنين، هي تعاشرك وأنت تعاشرها وتتم العشرة  والسلامة بينكما،  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ [النساء:19] بماذا؟  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:19]، المعروف ما عرفه الله من الحق.. من العدل.. من الإحسان،   بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [النساء:19]. فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ [النساء:19].لأمر ما  اصبر، اصبر ما تطلق، اذكر الله، حاول أن تصلح مما رأيت من المكروه كذا وإلا  لا؟ لم؟ عسى أن تكره شيئاً وفيه خير لك، إذا كنت لا تعلم الغيب.ومعنى هذا:  أن الله عز وجل يدعو عباده المؤمنين من أمثالنا إذا شاهدوا شيئاً في  المرأة أن يصبروا، لا يعالج بالطلاق: أنت طالق اذهبي، قد يطلق وهو لا يجد  مثلها ويندم، إذاً: ما دام كره منها خلقاً في أخلاقها ما يرضيه ، لكلمة  الرسول الخالدة: ( لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها خلقاً  آخر )، وقد بينا إذا صبر عليها قد يرزقه الله منها أولاداً يسعدونه طول  حياته ويدخلونه الجنة بدعائهم وصلاتهم وحجهم واعتمارهم، صبر، هذا الذي أراد  أن يطلق لما شعر بالغنى والمال قد يسلب منه في يوم من الأيام ويصبح فقيراً  وتحتضنه هي وتتحمل معه، قد يمرض ويلصق بالأرض فيجدها هي التي تعالجه وهي  التي تمرضه، هذا تعليم سيدنا ومولانا الذي يحبنا فيشرع لنا هذه الهداية،  ومع الأسف جهلناها وعدلنا عنها.ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ  [النساء:20].على فرض. وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ  زَوْجٍ [النساء:20].هذا يقع وإلا لا؟ فماذا تصنع؟ وَآتَيْتُمْ  [النساء:20].الزوجة التي أردت أن تطلقها وأن تأتي بأخرى، آتيتها قنطاراً من  الذهب أو الفضة فاحذر أن تأخذ منه شيئاً، أردت أن أتزوج ما رضيت بالزوجة:  اذهبي إلى أهلك وخذي بضاعتك.. سلعتك.. دينك.. أموالك، وأستودعك الله وأنا  أتزوج، حسن هذا. أما التقبيح والتعيير والشتم والتعالي والدفع.. و... و...،  هذا لا يتم أبداً.إذاً:  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ  زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ [النساء:20] أعطيتم،  إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا  تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا [النساء:20] وإن قلَّ.ثم يقول:  أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ  بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا [النساء:20].وأنتم أولياء الله وعباده  الصالحون، كيف تكذبون عليها وتبهتوها بالأقوال الباطلة: فعلت كذا وعملت  كذا، من أجل أن تختلع منك؟ كيف تفعلون هذا؟ ما يليق بك. وَكَيْفَ  تَأْخُذُونَهُ [النساء:21].سبحان الله العظيم! وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ  [النساء:21] دلونا بينوا لنا. وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:21].تعرفون الإفضاء وإلا لا؟ الرجل يلبس امرأته وتلبسه:  هُنَّ  لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ [البقرة:187]، هذه التي تلصق بك  وتلصق بها وتصبحا جسماً واحداً، هذه تؤذيها؟ يمشي معك إنسان في سفر فقط  ويخدمك تحبه طوال حياتك وما تؤذيه، فكيف بالتي تلصق بها وتلصق بك  أَفْضَى  بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:21]؟ هذا أولاً. وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ  مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا [النساء:21].كيف تنقضون المواثيق وتحلون العقود، أيجوز  هذا وأنتم الأحياء المؤمنون؟ نسيت لما قال القاضي:  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ  أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ [البقرة:229]، لو قال لك: لا. أنا حر، هل يعقد  لك العاقد؟ ما يعقد،  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229].أسمعكم الآيات مرة أخرى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [النساء:19] أي:  النساء،  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى  أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:19]، وكم من إنسان أبغض زوجته أو غاظته شهرين.. ثلاثة.. عام وعاد  الصفا والحب والولاء، كم وكم، والقائل هو الله:  فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ  فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا  كَثِيرًا [النساء:19]. وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ  زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا  [النساء:20] واضح هذا البيان وإلا لا؟  أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا  وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا  *  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ  إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [النساء:20-21] هل  يجوز نقض الميثاق والعقد المربوط بالأيمان كالحبل؟ كيف تحلوه؟   وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا [البقرة:177]،  وَلا  يَنقُضُونَ الْمِيثَاقَ [الرعد:20].                                                                                                       
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات:أولاً: إبطال قانون الجاهلية  القائم على أن ابن الزوج يرث امرأة أبيه ].هذا فهمناه من الآية وإلا لا؟  أولها ماذا؟  لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا   [النساء:19].[ ثانياً: حرمة العضل من أجل الافتداء بالمهر وغيره ].العضل  حرام  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  [النساء:19] العضل من أجل ماذا؟ يعضلها لتفتدي منه بالمهر أو غيره وهذا  حرام، أليست اللام ناهية:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ [النساء:19].[ ثالثاً:  الترغيب في الصبر ].هل في الآية الترغيب في الصبر؟ ما هو؟  فَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا [النساء:19]  معناه: اصبر على هذه المؤمنة لقبح في وجهها أو لسلاطة لسانها أو لكذا  شيئاً فشيئاً، ويجعل الله في ذلك خيراً كثيراً، نتيجة الصبر وإلا لا؟ من  صبر ظفر.[ رابعاً: جواز أخذ الفدية من الزوجة بالمهر أو أكثر أو أقل إن هي  أتت بفاحشة ظاهرة لا شك فيها كالزنا أو النشوز ].والترفع عن الزوج  وكراهيته، وتقول له: لا أريد أن أبقى معك، حاول جاهد ما استطاع، أعطينا  النفقة وخذي روحك، من أين أخذنا هذا؟  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ  مُبَيِّنَةٍ [النساء:19] سبحان الله![ خامساً: جواز غلاء المهر؛ فقد يبلغ  القنطار غير أن التيسير فيه أكثر بركة ].من أين أخذنا جواز؟  وَآتَيْتُمْ  إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا [النساء:20]لما كان عمر يخطب يوم الجمعة فدعا إلى  التيسير في المهور، قال: لا ينبغي أن تزيدوا على أربعمائة درهم، لما نزل  قالت سيدة من النساء: أيعطينا الله وتمنعنا يا عمر ؟ أما قال الله:   وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا [النساء:20]؟ فعاد إلى المنبر وقال:  صدقت امرأة وأخطأ عمر، كل الناس أعلم منك يا عمر ، وحصل هذا عندنا في  حكومتنا القرآنية منذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة أرادوا أن يحددوا المهر -أظن-  بأربعمائة ريال، وشجع ذلك طلبة العلم وكذا، وبعد نظر أهل العلم قالوا: أين  يذهب بعقولنا أيعطيهن الله ونمنعهن؟ عمر على جلالته كذب نفسه وخطأها وفتحوا  الباب، وإلا كادوا يجعلونه في المحكمة.قال: [خامساً: جواز غلاء المهر فقد  يبلغ القنطار غير أن التيسير فيه أبرك]، المهر أكثره قنطار وأقله ربع  دينار، وهذا الذي عليه جمهور الفقهاء؛ لأن ربع دينار تقطع فيه يد السارق،  انتبهت؟ وبذلك ما يفتض الفرج إلا بمثله، ربع دينار.[ سادساً: وجوب مراعاة  العهود والوفاء بها ]. من أين أخذنا هذا من الآية؟من قوله:  وَأَخَذْنَ  مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا [النساء:21]،  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ  تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ [البقرة:229].وصل اللهم على نبيك محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (7) 
الحلقة (231)
تفسير سورة النساء  (15)


كان العرب في الجاهلية إذا طلق أحدهم امرأته أو مات عنها فإن لابنه أن  يتزوجها، فلما جاء الإسلام طهر المجتمع من مثل هذه الممارسات الشنيعة، فحرم  على الرجل أن يتزوج بزوجة أبيه، سواء دخل بها الأب أو لم يدخل، ومن تزوج  بامرأة أبيه قبل الإسلام فيلزمه تركها بمجرد دخوله في الإسلام، وبلوغ هذا  الأمر الإلهي إليه.                     
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل  لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرهاً ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها واللتان قبلها ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، الحمد  لله الذي وفقنا لهذا وجعلنا من أهله.وها نحن مع سورة النساء، وشاء الله أن  نجتمع مع أحد المستمعين فسألته فأجاب عن درس أمس إجابة علمية كافية فسررت  بذلك وأحمد الله عليه، فهل أنتم كذلك؟لأن الآيات آيات وأحكام ولا بد من  معرفتها، هيا أقرأ عليكم شرحها في الكتاب وبعد ذلك أطرح الأسئلة باختصار  لننتقل إلى الآيات التالية.                                                                     
** حرمة فعل أهل الجاهلية المتمثل في توريث النساء لأهل الميت من الرجال                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمنا الله وإياكم قال: [  تضمنت هذه الآية:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا  [النساء:19] ].تذكرون هذا المعنى؟ يا من  آمنتم بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً! أيها الأحياء  اسمعوا! لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا  [النساء:19]  وهل المرأة تورث كالرجل؟ الجواب: نعم، كانوا في الجاهلية إذا مات الأب ابنه  يتصرف في زوجته التي ليست أماً له، إن شاء تزوجها، وإن شاء أخذ مهراً من  زوجها الجديد.. إن شاء.. إن شاء، يتصرف فيها تصرف المملوكة؛ فجاء القرآن  الكريم، جاءت أنوار الله لهداية عباده فنزلت هذه الآية فلم يبق مجال لابن  الأب أن يتحكم في زوجة أبيه إذا ماتت، بل هذه الزوجة تعتد في بيت زوجها  أربعة أشهر وعشر ليالي وهي تطعم وتشرب وتنام آمنة، وترث من زوجها الثمن لأن  له ولد، وإن كان لها بقية صداق تأخذه كاملاً قبل أن تقسم التركة، وبطلت  عادت الجاهلية والحمد لله، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا   [النساء:19].قال: [ تضمنت هذه الآية إبطال ما كان شائعاً بين الناس قبل  الإسلام من الظلم اللاحق بالنساء، فقد كان الرجل إذا مات والده عن زوجته  ورثها أكبر أولاده من غيرها، فإن شاء زوجها وأخذ مهرها، وإن شاء استبقاها  حتى تعطيه ما يطلب منها من مال ].ظلمة الكفر والجهل.[ فأنزل الله تعالى  قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا  النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا  [النساء:19]، فبطل ذلك الحكم الجاهلي بهذه الآية  الكريمة، وأصبحت المرأة إذا مات زوجها اعتدت في بيت زوجها، فإذا انقضت  عدتها ذهبت حيث شاءت، ولها مالها وما ورثته من زوجها أيضاً.                                                                     
** حرمة عضل المرأة لحملها على افتداء نفسها بمهرها أو بعضه                                                                                                   * *
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ  مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19] ].هذه الآية الثانية، فهمتم بالأمس معناها؟قال: [ فهذا حكم آخر  ].غير الأول.[ فهذا حكم آخر وهو ].أي: هذا الحكم.[ أنه يحرم على الزوج  ].الفحل.[ إذا كره زوجته ].يحرم عليه.[ أن يضايقها ويضارَّها حتى تفتدي منه  ببعض مهرها، إذ من معاني العضل المضايقة والمضارة، هذا ما لم ترتكب الزوجة  فاحشة الزنا أو تترفع عن الزوج، وتتمرد عليه، وتبخسه حقه في الطاعة  والمعاشرة بالمعروف، أما إن أتت بفاحشة مبينة لا شك فيها أو نشزت نشوزاً  بيناً؛ فحينئذ للزوج أن يضايقها حتى تفتدي منه بمهرها أو بأكثر حتى يطلقها؛  وذلك لقوله تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19] ].كأن سامعة سمعت الدرس بالأمس شكت اليوم قائلة: أنا محسنة  لزوجي وهو دائماً معبس مقطب مكشر لا سلام ولا كلام، ماذا أصنع معه؟ لم يعمل  هذا العمل؟ نحن مأمورون بالابتسامة في وجه الفقير والمسكين، في وجه أيما  مؤمن يمر بك تبتسم، وأنت زوجتك وأم أولادك تتعالى وتتكبر وتتنزه من أن تسلم  عليها، أو تبتسم في وجهها، أو تكلمها بكلمة ترحمها بها، أيجوز هذا؟ وقالت:  أذكره بقول الله تعالى:  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ  بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229] ويسخر مني ويدعي أنه مؤمن، وأظن جاهد في الأفغان  هذا، إلى من نشكو؟ ما علة هذا؟ الجهل الذي ما يتربى في حجور الصالحين،  تقول للمؤمن: أنا أربي أولاده وهو يعاكسهم، كل يا فلان بيمينك، يقول له: كل  بيسارك، عيب كل بيمينك الشياطين يأكلون بشمالك، يقول: دعيه يأكل بشماله،  وهكذا.هيا نخرج من هذه المحنة، والله لا خروج إلا بالعودة وإلى أن نجتمع في  بيوت ربنا كل ليلة نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة ونزكي أنفسنا ونهذب أخلاقنا يوماً  بعد يوم، أما أن نعيش في الشوارع والدكاكين والملاهي والملاعب وتريد منا  أن نكمل هذا الكمال مستحيل، غير ممكن أبداً.عرف هذا عدونا الثالوث الأسود:  المجوس واليهود والنصارى، فصرفونا عن القرآن وأبعدونا عن السنة وربطونا  بمؤلفات فقهية، وظنوا أننا بهذا نصبح ربانيين، وقد نجحوا، وهبطنا من علياء  السماء إلى الأرض، وأذلنا الله لهم، وهانحن نتملقهم حتى في البرانيط  أولادنا نلبسهم برانيط في المسجد النبوي.ونحن الآن نشعر كالبهائم، أماتونا،  متنا وإلا لا؟ ما هي الروح يا عباد الله يا أهل القرآن؟ قولوا ما الروح؟  القرآن، من هجر القرآن وتركه وجهله وأصبح يقرأ على الموتى حي هذا؟ بل  ميت.إذاً: قال: (وقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ  مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19]، فهذا حكم آخر) غير الأول وهو (أنه يحرم على الزوج) المؤمن  (إذا كره زوجته) لدمامة وجهها.. لسوء خلقها.. لسلاطة لسانها.. لأمر ما، لا  يحل له (أن يضايقها ويضارها حتى تفتدي منه ببعض مهرها، إذ من معاني العضل  المضايقة والمضارة، هذا ما لم ترتكب الزوجة فاحشة الزنا)، أما قال:  إِلَّا  أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ  [النساء:19]؟ (ما لم ترتكب الزوجة فاحشة  الزنا) أو السحاق كما عرفتم، (أو تترفع عن الزوج، وتتمرد عليه، وتبخسه حقه  في الطاعة والمعاشرة بالمعروف، أما إن أتت بفاحشة مبيِنة) مبيَنة قراءتان،  (لا شك فيها أو نشزت نشوزاً بيناً) واضحاً (فحينئذ للزوج أن يضايقها حتى  تفتدي منه) بالمهر الذي دفعه أو أقل أو أكثر، هذه أحكام الله، هل ترقى  البشرية إلى مثله؟ والله ما تصل، قال: (وذلك لقوله تعالى:  إِلَّا أَنْ  يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19]).قال: [ ثم أمر تعالى  عباده المؤمنين ].ونحن منهم، بماذا أمرهم؟قال: [ بمعاشرة الزوجات بالمعروف  وهو العدل والإحسان ].ما هو مجرد عدل فقط، العدل والإحسان، والإحسان يتجلى  في الكلمة الطيبة، والمعاملة الحسنة، والمؤانسة، وحب ما تحب المرأة من طعام  أو شراب، وكره ما تكره؛ لتتلاءم الأجساد وتصبح كالجسد الواحد، ونعم لم سمي  الزوج زوجاً؟ زوجته المرأة أصبح زوجاً وإلا كان فرداً، وهي سميت زوجة لم؟  لأن الرجل زوجها أصبحت زوجة، إذاً هما جسم واحد، كيف تؤذي جسمك أنت؟ كالذي  يأخذ حربة ويطعن في جسمه.قال: [ وإن فرض أن أحداً منكم ].يا معشر الفحول![  كره زوجته وهي لم تأت بفاحشة مبينة ].ماذا عليه؟قال: [ فليصبر عليها ولا  يطلقها؛ فلعل الله تعالى يجعل في بقائها في عصمته خيراً كثيراً له نتيجة  الصبر عليها وتقوى الله تعالى فيها وفي غيرها، فقد يرزق منها ولداً ينفعه،  وقد يذهب من نفسه ذلك الكره ويحل محله الحب والمودة ].وحديث المصطفى  بالأمس: ( لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها آخر )، لعل  المستمعون لم يفهموه؟يا عبد الله! إذا كرهت من زوجتك خلقاً لا تأخذ في  ضربها وأذيتها، أو من أول يوم اذهبي عني وتطلقها؛ لأنك تملك ما تتزوج به،  دعوة ربك إليك أن تصبر ولا تستعجل، فإنك إن كرهت منها خلقاً يرضيك منها  خلقاً آخر ما دامت برة تقية مؤمنة، كون لونها .. أو ما أعجبتك اصبر عليها؛  فإن عاقبة الصبر مضمونة -والحمد لله- حسنى والخير كله، قد تعقب لك ولداً  تعيش كل حياتك على نفقته وعلى كفالته.هذا توجيه الله أو توجيه الناس؟هذا  توجيه الله،  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:19]، [ وإن فرض أن  أحداً منا كره زوجته وهي لم تأت بفاحشة مبينة فليصبر عليها ولا يطلقها فلعل  الله يجعل في بقائها في عصمته خيراً كثيراً له نتيجة الصبر عليها، وتقوى  الله تعالى فيها وفي غيرها، فقد يرزق منها ولداً ينفعه، وقد يذهب من نفسه  ذلك الكره ويحل محله الحب والمودة ]، وكم وكم حصل هذا.[ والمراد أن الله  تعالى أرشد المؤمن إن كره زوجته أن يصبر ولا يطلق؛ لما في ذلك من العاقبة  الحسنة؛ لأن الطلاق بغير موجب غير صالح ولا مرغوب للشارع، وكم من أمر يكرهه  العبد ويصبر عليه فيجعل الله تعالى فيه الخير الكثير .هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الأولى ].                                                                     
** تحريم أخذ شيء من مهر المرأة عند رغبة الزوج في طلاقها والزواج من غيرها * * 
                               قال: [ أما الآيتان بعدها فقد تضمنتا ].أولاً.[ تحريم أخذ  شيء من مهر المرأة إذا طلقها الزوج لا لإتيانها بفاحشة ولا لنشوزها، ولكن  لرغبة منه في طلاقها ليتزوج غيرها، في هذه الحال لا يحل له أن يضارّها  لتفتدي منه بشيء ولو قلَّ، ولو كان قد أمهرها قنطاراً فلا يحل أن يأخذ منه  فلساً -واحداً- فضلاً عن دينار أو درهم ].لأن بعض الماديين: الجهلة ما  تعجبه المرأة يأخذ في مضايقتها.. وو، اضغط شدد كذا حتى تمل، فتقول له:  طلقني وخذ ما أعطيتني، هل يحل هذا؟ والله ما يجوز ولا فلس واحد، يجوز إذا  هي كرهتك وما أحبتك وترفعت عنك وما أرادتك وأصبحت تتصل بفلانة وفلان، في  هذه الحال لك أن تضايقها وتقول: تعطيني كذا وأطلقك، هي الراغبة في الطلاق،  وهذه هي المخالعة التي تقدمت في سورة البقرة.قال: [ هذا معنى قوله تعالى:   وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ  إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ  بُهْتَانًا  [النساء:20] أي: ظلماً بغير حق وكذباً وافتراء وإثماً  ].مبيَناً أو مبيِناً.[ أي: ذنباً عظيماً ].هذا التوبيخ من الله عز وجل  والإنكار: ]  أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا  [النساء:20] أي: ظلماً بغير حق  وكذباً وافتراء وإثماً مبيناً، أي: ذنباً عظيماً].[ ثم قال تعالى منكراً  على من يفعل ذلك:  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ  [النساء:21] أي: بأي وجه يحل  لكم ذلك؟ والحال أنه قد أفضى بعضهم إلى بعض أي: بالجماع، إذ ما استحل الزوج  فرجها إلا بذلك المهر؛ فكيف إذاً يسترده، أو شيئاً منه بهتاناً وإثماً  مبيناً؟ فقال تعالى:  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ  إِلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:21]؟ وقوله تعالى:  وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا  غَلِيظًا  [النساء:21] يعني: عقد النكاح فهو عهد مؤكد يقول: الزوج نكحتها  على مبدأ:  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [البقرة:229]، فأين التسريح بإحسان إذا كان يضايقها حتى تتنازل عن مهرها أو  عن شيء منه؟ هذا ما أنكره تعالى بقوله:  وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ   [النساء:21] إذ هو استفهام إنكاري ].وتعجبي أيضاً، كيف يتم هذا؟ سمعتم هذا  الشرح، اسمعوا الآيات المشروحة: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ  لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ  كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا   *  وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ  مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ  شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   *  وَكَيْفَ  تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ  مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا  [النساء:19-21].إن شاء الله استقرت هذه الأحكام في  أذهان الأبناء والمستمعين ونطبق وإلا لا؟ أو ما في حاجة؟ يا ويل الذي يذهب  الليلة إلى بيته ويسب ويشتم هذه المؤمنة أو يتكبر عليها.                                                                     
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                أما هداية هذه الآيات فهي ست هدايات أذكركم بها:[ أولاً:  إبطال قانون الجاهلية القائم على أن ابن الزوج يرث امرأة أبيه ].بطل وإلا  لا؟ هل بلغكم قانون الجاهلية في فرنسا وبريطانيا، ما سمعتم لي، ما قلناه  أمس، نعيد هذا من أجل أن تعرفوا أن الكافرين هابطين بهائم أوسخ من القردة  والخنازير، هذا كلام الله، حتى لا تعشقوهم ولا تحبوهم.. ولا ولا، في فرنسا  وبريطانيا يصح عقد نكاح رجل على رجل، مسيو على مسيو، مستر على مستر، أي  هبوط أعظم من هذا؟! أمثال هؤلاء نقتدي بهم، يجب أن نعاكسهم في كل شيء حتى  نبعد من ساحتهم وظلمتهم وضلالهم، يا شيخ هذا الكلام من يسمعه؟ ألف مليون  مسلم يسمعون هذا الكلام.أزيد وإلا لا؟ لماذا تلبسون أولادكم البرانيط في  المسجد النبوي؟ يمر بي الرجل معه ثلاثة أولاد بالبرانيط يتلذذ بها، كان  محمد يلبس البرانيط أو الحسن والحسين ؟ والتلفاز والفيديو في بيوت المؤمنين  لا يا شيخ ما هو معقول أبداً، هذا يوجد في بيوت الكافرين؛ لأنهم لا حلال  ولا حرام، ولا إيمان ولا لقاء الله ولا رجاء الدار الآخرة، حيوانات تأكل  وتنكح فقط لا هم لها إلا هذا، كيف يوجد في بيوت المؤمنين؟! يتعلم الناس  والرجال ماذا؟ العهر والسقوط والهبوط والتلصص والجرائم والأغاني، هذا شأن  المؤمنين؟ والله ما هو بشأنهم، المؤمنون بيوتهم يذكر فيها اسم الله، يتلى  فيها كتاب الله، لا أن تصبح موبآت للشياطين يدخلون ويخرجون الليل والنهار،  هل فهمتم؟أو ... هذه رجعية.. هذا تخلف.. هذه الكلمات يلقيها الشيطان في  صدور أوليائه، تعال إذا كنت منطقياً عليماً واعياً نتناقش نبين لك، من منكم  يرفع رأسه ويده؟نسأل: ما هي المكاسب الحقيقية التي من أجلها نشتري التلفاز  ونسهر عليه ونراقب أوقاته وننتفع به، دلونا؟ تعطون أموالاً شهرية أو سنوية  على ذلك؟ الجواب: الآن لا، لكن ممكن لو يسمع جماعة لندن وإسرائيل يجعلون  جوائز: الذي يستخدم هذا الفيديو أو التلفاز كل سنة تأتيه بطاقة شيك فيه  عشرة ريال، مستعدون لكن ما هم في حاجة إلى هذا بالأغاني فقط سلبونا وهبطوا  بنا، هل صاحب التلفاز مع أسرته تتأدب تلك الأسرة وتحتشم المرأة وتصبح لا  تتكلم بكلمة عالية ولا تكشف عن وجهها.. ولا ولا؟ الجواب: لا أبداً، يكتشفون  مهناً صناعية يتفوقون فيها؟ الجواب: لا، والله لا فائدة البتة، والحكيم  القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا  يعنيه )، كيف نحصل على هذه الحكمة؟ ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه  )، إذا ما أنت في حاجة إلى أن تشرب لا تشرب، ما أنت في حاجة إلى أن تأكل ما  تأكل، ما أنت في حاجة إلى أن تنام لا تنم، ما أنت في حاجة إلى أن تكسب كذا  ما تكسب، خذ دائماً ما أنت في حاجة إليه، من حسن إسلام المرء أن يترك ما  لا يعنيه، لا يكسبه خيراً ولا يدفع عنه ضراً وشراً.قال: (إبطال قانون  الجاهلية القائم على) ماذا؟ (أن ابن الزوج يرث امرأة أبيه) وحتى امرأة أخيه  أيضاً.[ ثانياً: حرمة العضل من أجل الافتداء بالمهر وغيره ].يفعله الجهال  هذا وإلا لا؟ يضايقون المؤمنة حتى تصرخ: هذا ما أعطيتني واتركني.[ثالثاً:  الترغيب في الصبر ].من يرغبنا في الصبر؟ الله، عندك مؤمنة تقية ذميمة ما هي  بجميلة قصيرة ما أحببتها اصبر عليها، هذه المؤمنة تقية أصلي إلى جنبها أو  قدامها أعلمها .. تحبها تصبح كأنها حوراء.قال: [ رابعاً: جواز أخذ الفدية  من الزوجة بالمهر أو أكثر أو أقل إن هي أتت بفاحشة ظاهرة ].تتصل بفلان  وفلان أو ارتكبتها وشاهدتها أنت؛ لأنك ما تستطيع أن تشكوها بدون أربعة  شهود، أو ترفعت تكبرت أهانتك أذلتك وأنت الفحل وأنت رب البيت، إذا كان من  هذا خذ منها ما شئت وطلقها؛ لأنها تريد أن تطلق، رغبت في غيرك.قال: [ جواز  أخذ الفدية من الزوجة بالمهر أو أكثر أو أقل إني هي أتت بفاحشة ظاهرة لا شك  فيها كالزنا أو النشوز ].النشوز العلو والارتفاع، تتكبر عنه وتهينه وتعبس  في وجهه، وقد تضحك عليه وخاصة إذا كانت جامعية وهو بدوي مثلي يا ويله،  وخاصة إذا كان راتبها عشرة آلاف وهو صعلوك يا ويحه إن لم تكن ربانية تربت  في حجور الصالحين سوف تركب هذا معه.قال: [ خامساً: جواز غلاء المهر فقد  يبلغ القنطار ].لقوله تعالى:  وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا   [النساء:20].[ غير أن التيسير فيه أكثر بركة ].وأكثر خيراً، دعانا الرسول  إلى التيسير.قال: [ سادساً: وجوب مراعاة العهود والوفاء بها ].ماذا في  الآية؟  وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا [النساء:21]، هو العقد  القائم على أساس:  فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  [البقرة:229] لا بأذى الحمد لله.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:22].النكاح هنا الزواج. وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  [النساء:22].ما معنى:  سلف؟ مر، السلف الصالح من هم؟ الذين مضوا. إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً  وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:22]. وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:22]، تعرفون المقت ما هو؟  أشد البغض، المقت والعياذ بالله، هذه اللام لام النهي (لا تنكحوا) وهذا  الكلام معطوف على النداء: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) لا يحل لكم كذا وكذا ولا  تنكحوا، هذه الآية تابعة لما سبق. وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ  مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:22].كان الرجل يتزوج امرأة أبيه، عرفتم؟ إذا طلق  أباه امرأة ما أعجبته ما لائمته يتزوجها ابنه، أو يموت الأب وتبقى المرأة  يتزوجها ابنه، وهنا سبب في نزول هذه الآية:روي: أن صحابياً يقال له: أبو  قيس ، توفي وكان من صالحي الأنصار بالمدينة، فخطب ابنه قيس امرأة أبيه -ما  هي أمه لكنها امرأة أبيه- لعلها تتزوجه ويتزوج بها.قال: فقالت له: إني أعدك  ولداً، كيف؟ قالت: ولكني آتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسأله. حكيمة  هذه وإلا لا؟ يا ليتنا مثلها، أولاً قالت له: أي قيس أنا أعدك ولداً، كيف  تقول: أتزوجك؟ ثم قالت له: آتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسأله،   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]،  لو كنا في ذلك المستوى من يوم ما ظهر الفيديو والتلفاز لا يقدم عليه مؤمن  حتى يسأل أهل العلم، والله العظيم، فيكم من سأل؟ لم ما نسأل: أيحل لنا أن  نأتي الأمر بدون علم، وهل يجوز أو لا يجوز؟ والله ما يحل، حتى اللقمة ما  تأكلها حتى تعرف يجوز هذا أو لا يجوز، لكن لما غطونا بسحائب الجهل ما  أصبحنا نميز ولا نعرف، هذه المؤمنة خطبها ابن زوجها قالت له: أعدك ولداً  ولكن آتي رسول الله وأسأل إذا أذن لنا لا بأس، والله يقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا  أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43].قالت:  فأستأمره. آتي رسول الله فأطلب أمره، قال: فأتته فأخبرته فأنزل الله هذه  الآية:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا  قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:22].ولنعلم أن امرأة الأب لا يحل نكاحها، وامرأة أب الأب كذلك،  سلسلة أعلى ما كان، (آباؤكم) يدخل فيه: الأب والجد وأبو الجد.. وهكذا، أي  نعم،  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:22]، وهنا إذا عقد  الأب على الزوجة وما دخل بها وما بنى بها يحرم أن يتزوجها الابن؛ لأنها  زوجة أبيه بالعقد، ليس شرطاً أن يخلو بها ويدخل عليها أبداً، إذا تم العقد  لا يحل له أن يتزوجها، بل إذا علمت أن أباك يخطب لفلانة لا يحل لك أن  تخطبها أنت أو تتزوجها، أو يحل؟ حتى المؤمن مع المؤمن إذا علمت أن زيداً  يخطب في بنت فلان لا يحل لك أن تخطبها أنت حتى يفترقا، وتتيقن أنهما  افترقا، لماذا هذا؟ ليبقى المجتمع متكاتفاً متعاوناً متحاباً متآخياً؛ لأنه  يحمل راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، والإنس والجن .. الكل عدو لها،  كيف تبقى مرفوعة إذا لم تتضافر الجهود والقلوب والأموال. وَلا تَنكِحُوا  مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ   [النساء:22].ما معنى: سلف؟ مضى في الجاهلية أم قيس هي السبب في نزول هذه  الآية، ابن زوجها خطبها لأنه كان شائعاً بينهم أنه يتزوج امرأة أبيه أليس  كذلك؟ لكن نور الإيمان الجديد أثر فيها وقالت: أعدك ولداً، ولكني أستأذن  رسول الله وأستأمره، على الفور مشت إلى رسول الله وقصت عليه القصة، وما  زالت جالسة حتى نزل القرآن، وامرأة الأب كامرأة الجد على حد سواء وإن  علا.قال: [ ما زال السياق الكريم في بيان الأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بالإرث  والنكاح وعشرة النساء.وفي هاتين الآيتين ذكر تعالى محرمات النكاح من النسب  والرضاع والمصاهرة، فبدأ بتحريم امرأة الأب وإن علا، فقال:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا  مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:22]، ولم يقل ]. ولا تنكحوا من نكح  آباؤكم، المفروض يقول من للعاقل.قال: [ ولم يقل من ].وقال: (ما).[ ليشمل  التحريم منكوحة الأب والطريقة التي كانت متبعة عندهم في الجاهلية ].يشمل  النكاح والوسائل التي يتوصل بها إليه.المفروض يقول: ولا تنكحوا من نكح  آباؤكم وإلا لا؟ من للعاقل، الله قال:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:22] ليشمل الهيئات والصفات على عمومها، فيدخل الخطبة  فيها.. وو، وما إلى ذلك، سبحان الله العظيم![ولم يقل: من ليشمل التحريم  منكوحة الأب والطريقة التي كانت متبعة عندهم في الجاهلية، ولذا قال:   إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  [النساء:22] في الجاهلية فإنه معفو عنه بالإسلام  بعد التخلي عنه وعدم القيام عليه ].قوله: (إلا ما قد سلف) لا تفهم منه أن  الذي تزوج من قبل يبقي عليها؛ لأنه تزوجها في أيام الجاهلية، لا على الفور  يخلي سبيلها وتخرج منه ولا يصح أبداً أن يبقيها، يحتج بأن يقول: نحن تزوجنا  قبل نزول الآية، فلهذا قال:  مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:22] على أية  صورة قديمة أو حديثة.(ولم يقل: من ليشمل التحريم منكوحة الأب والطريقة التي  كانت متبعة عندهم في الجاهلية؛ ولذا قال:  إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ   [النساء:22] في الجاهلية فإنه معفو عنه بالإسلام) الصحابة جُلهم عبدوا  الأصنام عشرين سنة وثلاثين سنة، فهل يؤاخذون بذلك؟ الإسلام يجب ما قبله،  أي: يقطع، الإسلام يجب ما قبله، فمن عاش مشركاً يهودياً ثمانين سنة مائة  سنة ودخل في الإسلام لم يخاطب بشيء مما مضى ولا يسأل عنه ولا يعاقب به  أبداً، والتوبة أيضاً تجب ما قبلها، التوبة النصوح التي صاحبها لا يعود إلى  الذنب كما لا يعود اللبن في الضرع، صاحب هذه التوبة لا يذكر ذنوبه الماضية  انتهت، لكن إذا كان ما زال يميل أو يتردد ما تنفع؛ لأنه قال:  تُوبُوا  إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا  [التحريم:8] قالت العلماء: التوبة النصوح  هي التي لا يعاود المؤمن الذنب فيها ولا يرجع إليه كما لا يعود اللبن إلى  الضرع، يمكن يعود الحليب إلى ضرع المرأة بالإبرة؟ ما ينفع، لبن البقرة أو  الشاة يمكن لطبيب يرجعه أيضاً؟ والله ما يستطيع مستحيل، فالتوبة النصوح هي  هذه.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (8) 
الحلقة (232)
تفسير سورة النساء  (16)


النساء المحرمات على الرجل أما أن يكن محرمات تحريماً أبدياً؛ كالأم والبنت  والأخت والعمة والخالة وبنت الأخ وبنت الأخت، فهؤلاء حرمهن النسب، ومنهن  من تحرم تحريماً أبدياً بسبب الرضاع؛ كأمه التي أرضعته، وسائر النساء  اللاتي يرتبط بهن ارتباطاً مناظراً لما في النسب، والربائب من بنات الأزواج  المدخول بهن محرمات أبداً، وكذلك زوجات الأبناء، أما ما عدا ذلك فمن  النساء من تحرم على الرجل تحريماً مؤقتاً كأخت الزوجة ما دامت عنده، وكذلك  خالتها وعمتها، والمحصنة من النساء ما دامت تحت زوج.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم وأخواتكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث قبلها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل،  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي  والعالم أجمع وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، الحمد لله الذي  وفقنا لهذا الخير وجعلنا من أهله.وأعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين وبخاصة الذين  قلما يشهدون هذه الأنوار، أذكرهم بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى  هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله  ).وأخرى: أن الملائكة تصلي على من صلى المغرب وجلس ينتظر صلاة العشاء، تصلي  عليه بلفظ: اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه! حتى  يصلي العشاء وينصرف ما لم يحدث، أي: ينتقض وضوءه وينصرف.وأعظم من ذلك كله:  أن طلب العلم فريضة، وليس من باب المستحبات، إن تعلمنا لشريعة الله فريضة  فرضها الله علينا، على كل من أراد الله به خيراً ساقه حيث يحب ويرضى.وها  نحن مع سورة النساء ومع أحكامها المتعلقة بالنساء، بالأمس شرحنا آية واحدة  وفهمناها وأكثرنا حفظها، وهي قوله سبحانه وتعالى:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا  نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:22].هذه الآية نص في تحريم  نكاح ما نكح الآباء والأجداد مهما علو وارتفعوا، حرم الله نكاح امرأة الأب  وامرأة الجد وأب الجد.. وهكذا مهما علو، وكانوا في الجاهلية ينكحون نساء  آبائهم، إذا مات الأب تزوج الابن بامرأته التي ليست أماً له، وانتهت هذه  الفاحشة، وانتهى هذا المقت، وحل الإيمان بالمؤمنين وهداية الرحمن ورضاه  عنهم، والحمد لله.والآن مع الآية الباقية -وهي طويلة- إليكم تلاوتها  فتأملوها:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ  أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ  وَخَالاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ  اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ  نِسَائِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ  اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ  سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:23].أولاً:  المحرمات ثلاثة أنواع:أولاً: محرمات النسب، والثاني: محرمات الرضاعة،  والثالث: محرمات المصاهرة.والإرث تقدم في هذا؛ فهيا مع محرمات النسب، قال  تعالى:  حُرِّمَتْ  [النساء:23].ولم يقل: حَرمتُ عليكم. من أجل الاختصار؛  ليحفظ كلام الله ولا ينسى.                               
 المحرمات بالنسب                                                                                                    
                                أولاً:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ   [النساء:23].الأمهات جمع أمهة، وعدل عنها للتخفيف قالوا: أم، فتجمع أم على  أمات وعلى أمهات، وأم الشيء من يرجع إليها ويعود إليها لسلطانها لقدرتها،  من ذلك أم القرى مكة، والمراد من الأم تلك المرأة التي ولدتها فأصبحت أمك  لأنها ولدتك، وأمها التي ولدتها أيضاً أمك؛ لولاها ما كانت أمك ولا كنت  أنت، وهكذا وإن علت علونا، (أمهاتكم) وهذا بداية بالأصول، الأم أصل وإلا  لا؟ أصل.ثانياً:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ   [النساء:23].وهذا أصول أيضاً سفلية، والبنات جمع بنت، الذكر ابن والأنثى  بنت، وجمع البنت بنات، فالرجل يحرم عليه أن يتزوج أمه وجدته.. وهكذا، ويحرم  عليه أن يتزوج بنته أو بنت بنته.. مهما نزلنا إذ الكل بناته  (وبناتكم).ثالثاً:  وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ  [النساء:23].هنا الفروع، الأخوات جمع  أخت والذكر أخ، إذاً والأصل أخوون؛ ولهذا يقال: أخوان وإخوان، ولا عبرة  بهذا العبرة بأن نحفظ ونفهم، الأخوات محرمات، أختك محرمة، وبنتها محرمة،  وبنت بنتها.. وهكذا مهما نزلنا، وسواء كانت أختك من أبيك فقط أو من أمك فقط  أو منهما معاً شقيقة، لا تحل لك أختك سواء كانت من الأم فقط أو من الأب  فقط أو منهما معاً، وبنتها مهما نزلت، (وأخواتكم).رابعا  :  وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ   [النساء:23].الفروع الآن، العمات جمع عمة، والعمة أخت الأب من أبيه ومن  أمه، أخت أبيك هي عمتك، لا تقل: هذه أخت أبي من أمه فقط أو من أبيه فقط  مطلقاً، العمات جمع عمة أخت الأب من الأم من الأب منهما معاً، عمات جمع  عمة، تحرم عليك عمتك، وبنتها لا تحرم بالإجماع.خامساً:  وَخَالاتُكُمْ   [النساء:23].جمع خالة وهي أخت الأم، بنتها بنت خالتك ليست محرمة وإنما هي  الخالة نفسها محرمة، سواء خالة من أب أو من أم أو منهما معاً النسبة موجودة  مرتبطة بأمك من أبيها من أمها منهما معاً.سادساً:  وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ   [النساء:23].بنت أخيك، لك أخ تزوج وأنجب بنتاً أنت تعتبر عمها، فلا يصح  للمرء أن يتزوج ابنة أخيه لأنه عمها، فالعم لا يتزوج بنت الأخ.سابعاً:   وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ  [النساء:23].أختك زليخة تزوجت ولها  بنت اسمها عفريتة هل يجوز أن تتزوجها؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنها بنت أختك.الآن  هؤلاء سبعة حرمن بالنسب، أولاً: أمهاتكم، ثانياً: بناتكم، ثالثاً: أخواتكم،  رابعاً: عماتكم، خامساً: خالاتكم، سادساً: بنات الأخ، سابعاً: بنات الأخت،  هؤلاء المحرمات بالنسب لا بالمصاهرة ولا بالرضاعة، محرمات بالنسب، سلسلة  الظهر وفقراته؛ لأنك تنسب إليهم وينسبون إليك.                                                                      
 المحرمات بالرضاعة                                                                                                    
                                ثم سبعة أخر محرمات بالرضاعة إليكموها:أولاً:   وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ  [النساء:23].فمن أرضعته امرأة،  وكان الرضاع خمس رضعات لا يحل له أن يتزوجها؛ لأنها أمه.وهنا مسألة قد  يستفيدها الفقهاء أو الأذكياء من أهل المجلس:اختلف من عهد الصحابة إلى  الأئمة في عدد الرضعات المحرمة:فذهب مالك وأبو حنيفة رحمهما الله إلى أن  الرضعة الواحدة تحرم، ورواية كذلك لـأحمد ، وهذا خلاف بين الأئمة سبقهم  إليه الصحابة، قالوا: العبرة بأن هذا اللبن يتكون منه هذا الجسم ويصبح من  دمه ولحمه، لكن عارض هذا حديث صحيح: ( لا تحرم الإملاجة ولا الإملاجتان )،  وفي لفظ: ( لا المصة ولا المصتان )، والقضية سهلة لأن أملج أدخل الضرع في  فمه ما حصل شيء امتص قليلاً وصارت إلى حلقة، بخلاف رضع وتغذى وشبع، أما  الإملاج إدخال حلمة الضرع في الفم ومص يمتصها ما تكون شيئاً.. ما يتغذى،  أليس كذلك؟والمسلك الذي ينبغي أن نسلكه -إن وفقنا الله- هو ما يلي: وهو  الجمع بين هذه المذاهب حتى لا تتعصب لمذهب، العبرة بأن يطاع الله ورسوله،  فنقول: إذا رضع وتغذى باللبن وشبع مرة مرتين ثلاثة أربعة خمسة فهو ابن لهذه  المرضعة ولزوجها، ثم إن جاءنا من يقول: إن ولدي رضع من امرأة رضعتين أو  ثلاثة فقط أو مرة واحدة نسأل: هل يريد أن يتزوج ابنتها أو تزوجها؟ فإن قال:  يريد أن نزوجه إياها نقول: لا لا، لا تزوجوه، ( دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا  يريبك )، كلمة الهادي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك  )، وإن قال: يا شيخ تزوجت ولها أولاد، نقول: كم رضعة؟ قال: مرتين أو ثلاثة،  نقول: لا بأس أبقي على هذا الزواج ولا حرج، هذا المسلك من خير المسالك،  لكن يحرمه المتمذهبون الذي لا يرى إلا مذهبه، ما يستطيع أبداً أن يقول هذا،  إن كان ممن يمنع منع، وإن كان ممن يجيز أجاز.أقول: يقول الله تبارك  وتعالى:  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ  [النساء:23] كم  الرضاع؟ ما هو الرضاع؟ معروف أن يمتص الغلام وهو في سن الرضاع لم يبلغ  العامين، فهذا الرضاع يجعله ابناً لهذه المرأة وابناً لزوجها؛ لأن اللبن له  بجماعه تكون هذا الحليب، وإلا فالمرأة إذا لم تتزوج لم يكن معها لبن.إذاً:  وحديث النسخ: ( كان النهي ثلاثاً ثم نسخن بخمس )، من جانب من يؤيد ومن  جانب من لا يؤيد، وكما علمتم بالنسبة إلى المذاهب الأربعة مذاهب أهل السنة  والجماعة ما وراءها لا نلتفت إليه، ما هم بأهل لهداية الله، وقد شقوا عصا  الطاعة للمسلمين، نقول: ما دام من يقول: لا يحرم من الرضاع إلا خمس رضعات،  ومنهم من يقول: الرضعة الواحدة إذا تغذى بها الطفل أصبح ابناً وأصبحت  المرأة أمه والأب، لما جاء في الحديث الصحيح: ( لا المصة ولا المصتان، ولا  الإملاجة ولا الإملاجتان )، فهم منه أن الذي مص هذا يتغذى؟ هذا يشبع يعني؟  أملجت ثديها في فمه ما يحصل غذاء، فلا بد إذاً من تغذية تصبح دماً له  ولحماً فيصبح ابناً حقيقة.إذاً: فما المخرج إن كنتم غير متعصبين لمذاهبكم؟  في الحلقة هنا ما عندنا إلا قال الله وقال رسوله، ونعرف قول الله وقول  رسوله من طريق أئمتنا وهداتنا، فنحن نجلهم ونكبرهم ولا نعد حتى خدماً لهم،  بل نعالهم مثلنا، وعندما يختلفون ننظر في عوامل الاختلاف، ونسلك مسلكاً  عليه طابع الرحمة المحمدية، بل الرحمة الإلهية.فمن هنا أقول: إذا قال لك  قائل: ابني يرضع من امرأة وأردت أن أزوجه هذه البنت؟ فنقول: اترك هذا. ما  دام رضع مرة واحدة فقط نقول: اترك. ماذا يكلفك أن لا يتزوج ابنك؟ النساء  كثيرات: ( دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك ) وتستريح. لم تبق في كرب  دائماً؟وإن قال: يا شيخ! زوجناه وولد ماذا نصنع؟ إن قلنا له: كم رضع؟ قال:  رضع خمس رضعات. نقول له: الآن يجب أن تفصلها عنه وتفصله عنها، هذه أخته.  والأولاد يا شيخ؟ أولادهما يرثانهما ويرثون منهم، أما الاجتماع انتهى، هذه  أخته. وإن قال: رضعة أو رضعتين أو ثلاثة لسنا متأكدين؛ نقول: ما دمتم غير  متأكدين أنها خمس رضعات خلها مع زوجها وغض الطرف وهي زوجته وليست بأخته.هل  فهمتم هذه الهمجية أو لا؟ هذا أحسن مسلك، ينجو منه من على منهج سماحة الشيخ  عبد العزيز بن باز ، ما يتعصب لمذهبه الحنبلي ولا لمذهب الأحناف ولا  المالكية ولا الشافعية، وإنما يبحث عما يرضي الله تعالى ويوافق منهج رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال تعالى:  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ   [النساء:23] أولاً.ثانياً:  وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ   [النساء:23]، إذا رضع مؤمن من امرأة فجميع بناتها أخوات له، وجميع بنات  زوجها من امرأة أخرى أخوات له: يراهن، يجلس إليهن، لا تستر أخته وجهها عنه  ولا.. ولا.. أخته كأخته لأمه وأبيه مطلقاً ولو كن سبعين أختاً.إذا رضع  الطفل في سن الرضاع -أي: في الحولين- أما بعد الحولين فلا قيمة له، ولا  نلتفت إلى الخلاف؛ لأن العبرة بلبن يتغذى منه الجسم ويكثر لحمه وعظمه منه،  أما من تجاوز الحولين وأصبح يجري فلا قيمة لهذا الرضاع.إذاً:   وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23]، هذه المرأة التي رضعها  أصبحت أمه، أمها وأم أمها داخلة معها  وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ   [النساء:23] أو لا؟ محرمة. أختها خالة له، أخت أبيه الذي رضع عمته، وهكذا،  ينزل هذا الرضيع منزلة الابن الحق، فلا يصح لهذا الذي رضع من امرأة أن  يتزوج بنتاً من بناتها ولا بنتاً من بنات بناتها ولا من عمتها ولا من  خالتها.. أبداً.وأخوه من الرضاع إن كان له بنت يتزوج بنت أخيه؟ لا يصح  أبداً، فتفهموا هذه. وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23] لأن  الحديث الذي يعطي هذه القاعدة: ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ) قاعدة  عامة. كل ما حرم بالنسب يحرم بالرضاع، فلهذا لما يورد علينا العوام أسئلة  نرتبك فيها، نقول: خذ القاعدة، هذا الولد الرضيع أعطه حكم الولد من النسب،  لا يحل لهذا الرضيع أن يتزوج أخته من الرضاع، ولا بنت أخيه من الرضاع، ولا  أخت أبيه من الرضاع، ولا أخت أمه من الرضاع، كالابن الأصل، والذي ما رضع لا  علاقة له بهذا.تأملوا هذه! الذي رضع من امرأة -بنتاً كان أو ابناً- جميع  بناتها وبنات أبي زوجها من امرأة أخرى أخوات له؛ لأنها أم كالأم الأصلية  جميع بناتها جميع أخواتها جميع عماتها لا يحل له، يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم  من النسب، والآية سواءً بسواء.ابنان هذا رضع من هذه المرأة وهذا لم يرضع،  كذا أو لا؟ هذا الذي رضع لا يحل له أن يتزوج من أم التي رضعها ولا من نساء  أبيه ولا.. ولا، وهذا الذي ما رضع لا علاقة له، يتزوج أخت أخيه من الرضاع  ما هو من النسب.إذاً: فهن سبعة، من النسب سبعة، كذلك الرضاع سبعة:   وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ  الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23].                                                                     
 أحكام الزواج بالربائب                                                                                                    
                                ثم بعد النسب والرضاع ذكر المصاهرة، فقال تعالى:   وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ  [النساء:23]، أي: ومما حرم الله عليكم أمهات  نسائكم، فلا يصح أبداً لمؤمن تزوج امرأة أن يتزوج أمها أو جدتها أبداً،  لماذا؟ العليم الحكيم هو الذي منع لما يترتب عليه من القطيعة والشر والفساد  ما لا يخطر بالبال، يجب أن نوقن أن ما حرمه الله لن يخلو من أذى وضرر  أبداً، ما يرضاه الله لأوليائه.ومن هنا من اعتدى وتعدى هذه الحدود تمزق  وتلاشى وهلك، إما لجهله فارتكب، وإلا لتمرده فارتكب. أضرب لكم مثلاً: طبيب  يقدم دواء، وأنت تعلم أنه طبيب، هل ترى أن هذا الدواء يضرك وهو يريد نفعك؟  الجواب: لا. منعك من أكل كذا أو شرب كذا، هل تراه أراد النكاية بك وتعذيبك؟  بل أراد نفعك لاعتقادك أنه عليم وحكيم يضع الشيء في موضعه، والطبيب قد  يمكر وقد يغش، لكن الله العليم الحكيم الرءوف الرحيم، وهو يشرع لعباده  وأوليائه مستحيل أن يشرع لهم ما يضرهم أبداً، أو يحرم عليهم ما ينفعهم،  والله ما كان ولن يكون؛ لغناء الله واستغنائه عن خلقه، ما هو في حاجة إلى  أن يزور أو يقول أو يشرع غير الحق، فلهذا إذا قال الله طأطئ رأسك وقل: آمنت  بالله، آمنت بالله.قلت هذا حتى لا تسألوا عن الأسباب التي جعلها الله  ليحرم بها هذه.قال:  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ  وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23].ثانياً: السبعة من  المصاهرة:  وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ  [النساء:23] أم امرأتك كجدتها لا  تحل. وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ  اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:23] مسألة بعينها ما هي؟ ربيبتك وهي بنت  زوجتك، كانت زوجتك تربها، وأنت أيضاً تربها وتربيها، هذه الربيبة وهي بنت  الزوجة.امرأة تزوجت ومات زوجها وعندها بنت، وكبرت وأصبحت أهلاً للزواج،  فإذا تزوجت أمها هل يجوز أن تتزوج هذه البنت بعدما تموت أمها أو بعدما  تطلقها؟ الجواب: لا، هذه بنت زوجتك كبنتك فكيف تتزوجها؟ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ   [النساء:23] جمع ربيبة. اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ  [النساء:23] هذا القيد  ما هو بشرط. انتبهتم؟ قد تتربى الربيبة عند أبيها، فأمها مطلقة من عشرين  سنة؛ فليس شرطاً أن تكون متربية في حجرك أنت، تزوجت أمها وهي صغيرة بنت  عامين ثلاثة أربعة وتربت بلغت الخامسة عشر في حجرك، هذا القيد لا،   وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي  دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ  [النساء:23]، والدخول هنا الوطء، الدخول هنا عليها في  فراشها في غرفتها، لكن القرآن لسمو معانيه وكرامته ما يعبر بعبارة قد يستحي  الأب أن يقولها بين يدي أولاده، قال:  اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ   [النساء:23]، هذه امرأة وهذه بنتها، تزوجت أنت الأم أو لا؟ هل يجوز أن  تتزوج البنت؟لا. وإن أنت عقدت على أمها فقط ما دخلت، ثم عدلت عنها لكبر  سنها وأردت أن تتزوج ابنتها، يجوز أو لا يجوز؟مرة ثانية. امرأة حسناء  خطبتها وتزوجت بها، ثم تبين لك أن لها بنتاً في الخامسة عشرة أو العشرين من  عمرها، قلت: نطلق أمها ونتزوجها، أو ماتت أمها؛ هل يجوز أن تتزوج الربيبة  هذه؟ هنا دخلت بالأم أو لا؟ فإن أنت خطبت الأم وعقدت عليها، ثم بدا لك أن  تتزوج ابنتها ما كنت تدري، قالوا: لها بنت أيضاً، هل يجوز أن يطلق تلك الأم  ويتزوج بنتها أو لا يجوز؟ يجوز؛ لأنه ما دخل بها، لو دخل بها ما صح.مرة  ثانية: تأملوا! أنت خطبت البنت وأمها موجودة، وعقدت عليها ولم تبن، هل يجوز  أن تطلقها وتتزوج أمها؟ الجواب: لا، ما بنيت بالبنت، قال: وإن لم تبن بها؛  لأن الأم لا تكرب ولا تحزن إن أنت تزوجت ابنتها. هيا نراجع القضية من  جديد: يقول الله تعالى فيما حرم علينا:  وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي  حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ  تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ   [النساء:23].تأملوا! حرم الله تبارك وتعالى علينا الربيبة وهي بنت الزوجة،  بقيد أو بدون قيد؟بقيد، وهو: الدخول؛ فإذا دخل بالأم لا يصح أن يتزوج  الربيبة وهي البنت، فإن لم يدخل بالأم يجوز أن يتزوج بابنتها، لم؟ لأن الأم  تفرح، تتنازل عن حاجتها من أجل ابنتها بالفطرة أو لا؟ خطبتها وعقدت عليها  وما بنيت بها وأردت أن تطلقها وقلت لها: زوجيني ابنتكِ، فهل تحزن الأم؟  والله ما تحزن بل تفرح، تقدم وتؤثر ابنتها على نفسها، بخلاف العكس، وهو: إن  أنت خطبت البنت وعقدت عليها ولم تدخل بها، هل يجوز أن تتزوج أمها؟ الجواب:  لا، أمها تكرب وتحزن وما تقبل، كيف تركت ابنتي وتريدني أنا؟ بالفطرة ما  تقبل.هذا معنى قوله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه في محرمات نكاح المصاهرة:   وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي  دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:23].                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم)	                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23].الحلائل: جمع حليلة، والحليلة هي زوجة الابن؛  لأن الابن تحللها وحل معها، فكيف يجوز أن تتزوج امرأة ابنك، حرمها الله  تحريماً كاملاً:  وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ   [النساء:23]، أما ابن بالتبني لا قيمة له، أن يكون من صلبك، والابن من  الرضاع من الصلب، ما هو تكون من مائه؟ يحرم، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يتزوج امرأة  ابنه؛ لقوله تعالى فيما حرم:  وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23]، إذا كان ليس من صلبه بالتبني فقط ما يمنع، ما  هو بابن له.وهنا مسألة عويصة: هل ابن الزنا ابن؟زنى الرجل -وأغواه الشيطان-  بامرأة وأنجبت ولداً، كبر هذا الولد وهو يعرف أنه ابنه من الزنا وتزوج  وطلق، هل يجوز أن تتزوج امرأته؟ الإمام الشافعي يقول: نعم، نكاح فاسد ولا  بنوة ولا أبوة، والجمهور لا، ما دمت تعرف أن هذا ابنك من مائك، وإن كان  الوقاع محرماً فهو ابنك ولا تتزوج ابنته؛ لأنه من صلبك:  وَحَلائِلُ  أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23] هذا من صلبك، من  ظهرك، من مائك، وهذا الذي عليه الجمهور والذي نقول به؛ لأن كلمة:  مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23] ما يدخل فيه هذا؟ نعم يدخل، من صلبه، المني خرج  من ظهره. وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ   [النساء:23]، وامرأة ابنك من الرضاعة تحرم أو لا تحرم؟ تحرم، لم؟  مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23] كيف أصبح ابنك؟ لأنه شرب من اللبن الذي تكون منك  أنت ، ابنك من الرضاع ابن.. امرأته تعتبر محرمة عليك كامرأة ابنك من النسب  سواءً بسواء، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من  النسب ). العمة، الخالة، الأم، بنت، الأخ، بنت.. وهكذا مطلقاً، امرأة  الابن، كذلك امرأة الابن من الرضاع محرمة. وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23].                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين إلا ما قد سلف)                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ   [النساء:23]، أي: تتزوج زليخة وتضيف إليها هندية وهي أختها، إما من أبيها  أو من أمها أو شقيقة مطلقاً، فتجمع بينهما في وقت واحد، هذا لا يحل.أما إذا  تزوج زليخة وماتت أو طلقتها تنتهي العدة وتزوج أختها، ما جمعت، لكن لابد  من مراعاة انقضاء العدة، انتبهوا.ومن هنا يلغز، ويقال: متى يعتد الرجل؟  أعوذ بالله! الرجل عليه عدة، والمرأة هذه؟ قال: نعم، ما يسمى بالعدة يسمى  بالتربص، ينتظر حتى تنتهي العدة، وإذا انتهت عقد على أختها وتزوجها.إذاً:   وَأَنْ  [النساء:23] أي: وإن مما حرم الله عليكم  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ  الأُخْتَيْنِ  [النساء:23]، سواء شقيقتين من أب من أم مطلقاً، الجمع  بينهما حرام.هذه ظاهرة: الأخت مع أختها ما تبغضها إذا لم يوجد سبب البغض  والعداء بينهما، كيف تتسبب فيها أنت؟ لا تريدها، ماتت أو طلقت أو كذا ما  بقي شيء يؤلم، بل هي تقول: تفضل خذ أختي أنا كنت أحترمك وأحبك كذا خذ أختي،  كما أحسنت إلي أحسن إليك، مثلاً.  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ  إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  [النساء:23] ما معنى سلف؟مر من زمان أيام  الجاهلية؛ إذ كانوا قبل نزول هذه الشرائع والأحكام كان يتزوج الرجل امرأة  أخيه، يتزوج امرأة أبيه، يجمعون بين الأختين، الرضاع لا يعرفون له قيمة،  لكن ذهبت الجاهلية وظلمتها بعد أن أنار الله البلاد بهذه الأنوار أولاً:  نور الإيمان، لو كانوا لا إيمان لهم ما يقبلون هذا التشريع، يسخرون منها ،  لكن لما آمنوا حيوا وتمت حياتهم وأصبحوا يفرحون بما يبين ويُشرح لهم،  كحالكم أنتم أيها المؤمنون. إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  [النساء:23] معفو عنه،  لكن الذين تحتهم اثنتان ونزلت الآية أيقولوا: هذا شيء مضى؟ على الفور  يباعدها، كجاهل ما يعرف لما تبين له أن هذا حرام على الفور يتخلى عنه، جاهل  ما كان يظن أن السجائر حرام، ثم حضر الحلقة وسمع وعرف أنها محرمة على  الفور يمزق تلك العلبة من السجائر ويغفر له ما مضى ولا حرج، لكن إن أصر يا  ويله؛ لأن الله قال:  إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:23]؛ (غفوراً) لعباده (رحيماً) بهم، أي: بعباده  المؤمنين، فمن كان تحته أختان وبلغته الآية على الفور يختار واحدة ويترك  واحدة، التحقي بأبيكِ خذي حقكِ، ولا يحل أن يبقيهما ساعة واحدة، ما يقول:  حتى يطلع النهار، بمجرد ما يبلغه الخبر يفارق، نعم.مسألة: يقول: زوجة ابن  الربيب، نحن تكلمنا على الربيبة أو لا؟ أما الربيب وهو ابن زوجته، هذا لو  كانت له زوجة ومات أو طلقها يجوز أن يتزوجها زوج أمه، ما هو بابنه، فالله  تعالى ذكر ربائب النساء ما له علاقة.مما ينبغي التنبيه إليه: أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم حرم الجمع بين المرأة وعمتها والمرأة وخالتها، إذا تحتك  امرأة ولها خالة لا يجوز أن تجمع بينهما، أو لها عمة لا يجوز أن تجمع  بينهما كما سيأتي.إذاً قال تعالى:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ  وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ  الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ  [النساء:23] نعم. هذا النسب سبعة.  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ  الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23] سبعة كذا أو لا؟ثالثاً: الصهر والأصهار:   وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا  دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:23] أي: لا حرمة ولا  تضييق. وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ  [النساء:23]  وابن الزنا، من أصلابكم. وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا  مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:23].اسمعوا هداية الآيات علكم تتأكدون من صحة ما فهمتم.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: تحريم مناكح الجاهلية إلا  ما وافق الإسلام منها، وخاصة أزواج الآباء، فزوجة الأب محرمة على الابن،  ولو لم يدخل بها الأب وطلقها أو مات عنها ]،  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:22].[ ثانياً: بيان المحرمات من النسب وهن سبع:  الأمهات، البنات، الأخوات، العمات، الخالات، بنات الأخ، بنات الأخت.ثالثاً:  بيان المحرمات من الرضاع وهن: المحرمات من النسب ]، واحدة بواحدة.[  فالرضيع يحرم عليه أمه المرضع له وبناتها وعماته وخالاته وبنات أخيه وبنات  أخته ]، مطلقاً كالأول.[ رابعاً: بيان المحرمات من المصاهرة، وهن سبع  أيضاً: زوجة الأب بنى بها أو لم يبن، أم امرأته بنى بابنتها أو لم يبن، بنت  امرأته وهي الربيبة إذا دخل بأمها -بالشرط هذا- وامرأة الولد من الصلب ]،   وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ [النساء:23].[ بنى بها الولد أو لم يبن، وكذا  ابنه من الرضاع ] لما بينا.قال: [ وأخت امرأته ما دامت أختها تحته لم  يفارقها بطلاق أو بوفاة.والمحصنات من النساء، أي: المتزوجات قبل طلاقهن أو  وفاة أزواجهن وانقضاء عددهن ].هذه ما ذكرناها؛ لأنها في آية أخرى بداية آية  ثانية:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ [النساء:24].هذه معناها: أيما  امرأة تحت زوج ما طلقها ولا مات لا يحل لأحد أن يتزوجها بحال من الأحوال،  امرأة محصنة محصَّنة بزوج تحته لا يحل أن يخطبها امرؤ أو يحتال عليها أو  يتزوجها أبداً، ويستثنى من هذا كما سيأتي المحصنة في بلاد الكفر، إذا أعلنت  الحرب بيننا وبين دولة كافرة، فسبينا النساء والأطفال، فهذه المرأة قد  يكون زوجها ما مات، هل تعود إليه؟ غير ممكن، مسبية تباع، ففي هذه الحال صلة  الكفر مانعة لها، لو أسلم زوجها لعادت إليه وجوباً، لكن مادام كافراً  الإسلام يقطع بين الكفر والإيمان ويفصل بينهما، قال تعالى:   وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:24]، يعني: الإماء المملوكات، منها هذه زوجها إيطالي ووقعت في  الحرب أسيرة، تحل للمسلم الذي ملكها بالجهاد.مسألة: هل يجمع بين أختين من  الرضاع؟ما يحرم من النسب يحرم من الرضاع، قاعدة عامة.وصل اللهم على نبينا  محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (9) 
الحلقة (233)
تفسير سورة النساء  (17)


أحل الله عز وجل لعباده العلاقات الزوجية، فأحل للرجل أن يتزوج ما شاء من  النساء إلا أن تكون ممن يربطه بهن نسب الدم، أو يرتبط بها بعلاقة مصاهرة،  أو تكون من بنات زوجاته أو زوجات أبنائه، وأما ما عدا ذلك فله أن يتزوج أي  امرأة أجنبية ليست بذات زوج، ولها عليه أن يعطيها مهرها، وإن تراضوا على  شيء من بعد المهر فلا جناح عليهم فيه.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي  وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا  ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء وهي رابعة السور: الفاتحة والبقرة وآل  عمران والنساء، والليلة ندرس هذه الآية الكريمة، ثم نرجع لأذكر المستمعين  والمستمعات لما حفظناه وفهمناه من المناكح المباحة والمحرمة.الآية الكريمة  تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ  فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا  تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:24]. وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ [النساء:24]، هذا تابع  للآيات السابقة، المحرمات من المناكح آخرهن المحصنات من النساء.  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:24] من الإماء. كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ [النساء:24] هذه فريضة  الله فرضها وكتبها علينا. وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ  [النساء:24] فقط لا تنسوا ما بين لكم من المحرمات، وما وراء ذلك فكله حلال.   وَأُحِلَّ [النساء:24] وقراءة سبعية: (وأحَلَّ)  لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ  ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:24].  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ [النساء:24] جمع محصنة هي التي تزوجت فحصنت زوجها حتى لا  يزني، وحصنها زوجها فبنى عليها سوراً حتى لا تزني، فالمراد من المحصنات  هنا: المتزوجات. هل يجوز لعبد أن يخطب امرأة تحت زوج؟ ما قال بهذا أحد  أبداً، ما دامت متزوجة فهي محصنة بهذا الزواج فلا يحل أبداً التزوج بها حتى  يطلقها زوجها وتنتهي عدتها، أو يموت عنها وتنتهي عدتها، ولا يحل خطبتها  أثناء العدة لا عدة الطلاق ولا الوفاة.هذه نهاية المحرمات وهن: المحرمات  بالنسب سبع، والمحرمات من الرضاع سبع؛ لحديث لرسول في هذا الباب: ( يحرم من  الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ).وأما المحرمات بالمصاهرة فهن أولاً: زوجة الأب؛  لقوله:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ [النساء:22]، فإذا تزوج  الرجل بامرأة ومات عنها أو طلقها، لا يحل لابنه أن يتزوجها، ولا لابن ابنه  أن يتزوجها، ولا لجده أن يتزوجها.ثانياً: إذا نكح الرجل امرأة لا يحل أن  ينكح ابنتها من رجل آخر وهي الربيبة، قال تعالى:  وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ  اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ  [النساء:23]، إذا تزوج الرجل امرأة وبنى بها ودخل عليها، ثم ماتت، أو  طلقها، أو ما طلق ولا ماتت، لا يحل أن يتزوج ابنتها من رجل آخر أبداً؛  لقوله تعالى:  وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ  اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ [النساء:23].امرأة خطبتها يا فحل ولها بنت أجمل  منها وأحسن، فخطبت الأم، ثم بدا لك أن تتركها، بل عقدت عليها بالقاضي، وقبل  البناء والدخول قيل لك: إن لها ابنة حوراء، كيف تأخذ هذه الكبيرة وتترك  الصغيرة؟ فقلت: إذاً إنها طالق. واخطب ابنتها وتزوجها، لم؟ لأن الأم ذات  البنت تحب لابنتها أكثر مما تحبه لنفسها. تعرفون الأمومة وحنانها أو لا؟ ما  تحزن ولا تكرب، لو طلقها وتزوج امرأة أخرى نعم، لها أن تكرب وتحزن، أليس  كذلك؟ لكن إذا تزوج ابنتها تزغرد وتفرح، هذا التشريع تشريع من؟ تشريع  العليم الحكيم:  وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا  دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ [النساء:23].وإذا أنت خطبت  الصغرى -أي: البنت- بنيت أو لم تبن لا يحل أن تتزوج أمها، لم؟ لأن أمها  كربت وحزنت وتألمت كيف يخطب ابنتها ولما يتزوجها، ثم يريد أن يتزوجني أنا؟  ما ترضى. سبحان الله العظيم! من شرع هذا التشريع؟ آمنا بالله، والله لا  يقدر عليه إلا الله.إذاً اللطيفة: أن الأم إذا خطبتها وعقدت عليها ولم تبن  بها لا بأس أن تطلقها وتتزوج ابنتها، وأما البنت إذا خطبتها وعقدت عليها  بنيت أو لم تبن لا تحل أمها، والله يقول:  وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ  [النساء:23]، أصبحت أمها أو لا؟ومن المحرمات بالمصاهرة: زوجة الابن:   وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ [النساء:23]، هذا  القيد من أصلابكم.ثالثاً:  وَحَلائِلُ [النساء:23] جمع حليلة. من هذه  الحليلة؟ التي تحللها ابنك وتزوجها، فهي حليلة. إذا مات ابنك عن امرأة  تتزوجها؟ أعوذ بالله. إذا طلق امرأته تتزوجها؟ أعوذ بالله. إذا عقد عليها  فقط وما بنى بها تتزوجها؟ ما في. وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَصْلابِكُمْ [النساء:23] لا بالتبني، وتقول: هذا ابني، فالتبني انتهى  أمره، يطلق الذي تبنيته امرأة وتتزوجها أنت، وهذا الذي فعله رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، لما طلق أبو أسامة زيد بن حارثة لما طلق زينب المخزومية  بنت عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أمر الله الرسول أن يتزوجها، بل عقد له  في الملكوت الأعلى عليها، ليبطل عادة التبني:  فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ  مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا [الأحزاب:37]، لم؟  لِكَيْ لا يَكُونَ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا  مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا [الأحزاب:37].فقوله:  وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ  [النساء:23] احترازاً من أولاد التبني؛ إذ أبناء التبني لا قيمة لهم.أما  امرأتك لو أرضعت ولداً أصبح ابنك وابن امرأتك وأخاً لأولادك؛ إذا تزوج هذا  امرأة وطلقها؛ قبل البناء أو بعده هل يحل لك أن تتزوجها؟أبداً. هذا ابنك،  تربى على لبنك ودمك، وماؤك امتزج به، كيف تحل لك امرأته؟فقوله تعالى:   وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ [النساء:23] هذا  القيد مقيد بماذا؟ بأبناء التبني، أما أبناء الرضاعة فهم كالأبناء.رابعاً:   وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ [النساء:23] حرم الله تعالى على  المؤمن أن يتزوج أختين ويجمع بينهما، زينب وخديجة بنتان أختان تزوج هذه  ورغب في الثانية فزوجوه أختها، يجوز هذا؟ حرام، لكن إذا ماتت الأخت أو  تطلقت له أن يتزوج أختها؛ لأن الله تعالى قال:  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا  [النساء:23]، والجمع بينهما في البيت، في الفراش، في العقد، أن تجمعوا بين  الأختين. أما إذا ماتت الأخ يتزوج أختها، تطلقت وانتهت عدتها يتزوج أختها  إذا رضي وليها وهي، ما هو بالعصا.والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أضاف إلى هذا  -وهو مأذون له بالتشريع- حرم الجمع أيضاً بين المرأة وعمتها وبين المرأة  وخالتها، لا تجمع امرأتين واحدة منهما عمة للثانية أو خالة لها، كالجمع بين  الأختين ممنوع الجمع بين المرأة وخالتها ممنوع، لم؟ لما يترتب عليه من  العقوق، هذه عمتها قد تحسدها، قد تبغضها، أليس كذلك؟ قد تعمل على أذاها،  تتضايق منها، إذاً: قطعت صلة الرحم.الحمد لله أن أنعم الله علينا بهذه  الشريعة وحرمها بلايين البشر، ولكن نأسف أننا جاهلون بها، ما عندنا علم بها  أبداً، هجرنا كتاب الله وجعلناه وراء ظهورنا واشتغلنا بالأغاني والطبول  والمزامير.إذاً:  وَحَلائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ [النساء:23]  الذي مضى في الجاهلية نسخه الله وانتهينا منه.  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا [النساء:23].وأخيراً:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ [النساء:24]،  هذه معطوفة على ما سبق. كم هي؟ سبع أيضاً.إذاً: سبع بالنسب، وسبع بالرضاع،  وسبع بالمصاهرة. الحمد لله، نضع لكم أسئلة وإن نجحتم فزتم بالجوائز أما  موضوع المواريث فقد نجح فيه عدد كبير، وأمس المسئول عدنان وضع قائمة  بالأسماء، وقال: اختر، يعني: قرعة، ما هو أوراق مكتوبة، فأخذت خمسة، وسوف  يعلن عن أسمائهم ويتهيئون للجائزة. ما هي جائزة حلوى وبقلاوة ولا طعام،  جائزة علم، أما الحلوى تحدث في نفسك مرارة.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى قوله تعالى: (والمحصنات من النساء)                                                                                                    
                                يقول الله تعالى:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ   [النساء:24]، ما المراد بالمحصنات من النساء في هذه الكلمة؟المتزوجا  ت،  والرجل المحصن هو المتزوج، وإن ماتت زوجته يبقى محصناً، المرأة متزوجة  محصنة وإن مات زوجها أو طلقت.ولهذا لابد من وقفة هنا: عندنا النساء والرجال  صنفان: ثيبات وأبكار، أو محصنون وغير محصنين، فالثيب هي المرأة تتزوج  وتطلق أو تبقى مع زوجها أو يموت زوجها، تزوجت وبنى بها الفحل وخلا بها  أصبحت ثيباً، أي: محصنة، لو زنت ترجم. الرجل تزوج، طلق، ماتت زوجته، شأنه،  تزوج عقد أو دخل على امرأة وعرف باطنها أصبح محصناً، ماتت زوجته، طلقت،  شأنه، هو الآن محصن وثيب.أما البكر فهو من لم يتزوج ولم يبن بزوجة.فائدة  هذا: أن البكر إذا زنى يجلد مائة جلدة ويغرب سنة؛ لأنه بكر، والبكر من  النساء أيضاً، إذا زنت فتاة ما تزوجت ولا عرفت الزواج وضبط أنها زنت أو هي  رفعت أمرها إلى المسئولين لتطهر، تجلد كم؟ مائة جلدة، وهل تغرب عام كالرجل  أو لا؟ ينظر؛ إذا عندها أقارب في الرياض مثلاً، وهي زنت في المدينة تبعث  إلى أقاربها إلى عند خالتها هناك أو عمتها من المحارم وتبعد من المدينة  سنة. هذا مثال.فإن لم يكن لها من يحميها وتنزل عنده كيف يجوز تغريبها؟ لا  يصح أبداً، أما الفحل لابد وأن يغرب، الإبعاد سنة كاملة وهو في الصحارى أو  في الجبال.إذاً: المحصن والمحصنة إذا زنيا ما هو الحكم؟ الرجم بالحجارة،  وغير المحصنين من الأبكار من رجال أو نساء ما الحكم؟ جلد مائة وتغريب عام  للرجال للذكور، وللنساء إن أمكن.الآن قوله تعالى:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ   [النساء:24] هذه الجملة معطوفة على ما حرم من المصاهرة أو لا؟قال:   وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ  [النساء:24] جمع محصنة وهي التي تزوجت، وهي تحت زوجها،  فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يخطبها بالتلفون، أقول: هذا الآن يفعلون، وتأتينا الشكاوى  والدموع، يبغضها في زوجها ويذكر لها عيوبه و.. و.. من أجل أن تطلق  ليتزوجها، هذا نوع من الهابطين اللاصقين بالأرض، ما عرفوا الله ولا آمنوا  الإيمان الصحيح، أموات، فما دامت متزوجة وزوجها عصمته في يدها فلا يحل  أبداً بحال من الأحوال أن تخطبها وتفصلها عن زوجها بالحيل وإلا بالهراوة  لتتزوجها، حرام هذا. محرمة كالمحرمات بالمصاهرة.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم)                                                                                                    
                               وقوله:  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:24]،  هذه عندنا معركة جهادية خضناها مع إيطاليا أو أسبانيا وانتصرنا، وأخذنا  السبايا من النساء والأولاد، لم نأخذ السبايا؟ لأنهن قد مات عائلوهم  وكافلوهم وتدمروا، من يعيش هؤلاء الأطفال وهؤلاء الأرامل؟ نأخذهم لنربيهم،  فيؤمنوا ويسلموا ويكملوا ويسعدوا، لا نجمعهم ونصب عليهم البنزين ونحرقهم  كما يفعل اليهود والنصارى والمشركون، ما يفهمون هذا ولا بلغوه ولا عرفوه،  أرامل من النساء والأطفال من لهم؟ فيجمعون ويوزعهم قائد المعركة على  المجاهدين، تعرفون المجاهدين أو لا؟ مجاهد واحد يزن الدنيا بما فيها، لولا  إيمانه، لولا يقينه، لولا رغبته في الله والدار الآخرة ما يقدم نفسه ضحية،  فهو من أكمل الناس إيماناً وصدقاً، أمانة وثقة وطمأنينة، فيوزع عليهم ذاك  العدد يأخذون في تربيتهم وتعليمهم وهدايتهم، ما يمضي زمن سنة سنتين وهم  مسلمون يهللون ويكبرون ويعبدون الله عز وجل.هنا من الجائز أن تكون واحدة من  هؤلاء النسوة زوجها ما زال حياً .. لما خضنا المعركة وأخذنا الأسرى قد  توجد امرأة أو عدد من النسوة أزواجهن أحياء، ما قتلوا في المعركة، شردوا  وهربوا، هذه محصنة أو غير محصنة؟ محصنة، زوجها موجود وهي متزوجة، هل يجوز  لك أن تتزوجها؟أقول: هذه نص تعالى عليها بقوله:  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:24]، فإنها بمجرد أن وقعت في أيدينا أسيرة من جملة  السبايا انقطع الزواج الذي كان بينها وبين زوجها، لاسيما وقد أسلمت وزوجها  كافر، فلا تحل له، فهذه الأمة الزواج بها له شروط ستأتي في الآية بعد هذه،  هذا فقط من باب التعميم، المحصنات محرمات لا يخطبن ولا يتزوج بهن، أليس  كذلك؟ أي: المتزوجات، اللهم إلا في حالة وهي: أن تكون حرب إلهية وأسرنا  نساء وأطفالاً ورجالاً، فهؤلاء يسمون مملوكات باليمين، يجوز التسري بهن بلا  خلاف، لكن النكاح اشترط الله له شروطاً ستأتي، التزوج بها، أي: بالأمة  المملوكة بشرطين اثنين كما في الآية الآتية.الآن فهمتم معنى قول ربنا  تعالى:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:24] استثناء أو لا؟ فهذه التي زوجها كافر ووقعت  أسيرة في المعركة وأخذناها يجوز التزوج بها، ليست من المحرمات كالواحدة  والعشرين السابقات.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (كتاب الله عليكم)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قوله تعالى:  كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:24]  هذا التحريم كتبه الله كتابة، وهو أعظم من كلمة فريضة، قنن وشرع وكتب؛ لأن  المكتوب دائماً يحترم أكثر أو لا؟ الصكوك في المحكمة مكتوبة أو لا؟ لم؟  تأكيد لذلك العقد فقط، ما يستطيع يتهرب منه وقد كتبه، وهذا سر قوله:   كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:24]، إياكم أن تخرجوا إذاً عن طاعته  فتحلون ما حرم أو تحرمون ما أحل.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم ...)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  [النساء:24] وفي قراءة  سبعية: (وأَحَلَّ لكم) من هو؟ الله. وأحل لكم، أي: الله عز وجل الذي كتب  عليكم  مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ  [النساء:24]، ما وراء الواحدة والعشرين، ألسن  سبع بالنسب وسبع بالرضاع وسبع بالمصاهرة؟ ما وراء ذلك بعد الواحد والعشرين  تزوج ما شئت، ولكن بالشروط اللازمة.  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ  ذَلِكُمْ  [النساء:24].ثم قال:  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ  أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا  [النساء:24] أي: بأن تبتغوا بأموالكم، والأموال أولاً:  المهور. المهور جمع مهر، جمع صدُقة، صدقة، نحلة، كما تقدم في السورة.  فريضة، إذاً:  أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24]، قفوا هنا: حال كونكم محصنين أي: متزوجين،   غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24] أي: غير زناة وزانين.تبتغوا بأموالكم ما  وراء ذلك أو لا؟ تتزوج بالمال أو بدونه؟ بالمال حال كونكم محصنين، أي:  متزوجين، الإحصان الزواج أو لا؟ بالمهر والشهود والعقد؟  مُحْصِنِينَ  غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24]، ما تبغي بمالك النكاح بالعهر والزنا  والسفاح، وتقول: رب قال: بالأموال؛ فقد أغلق تعالى أبواب دور البغاء والزنا  مطلقاً.تأملوا:  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا  بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  [النساء:24] التي هي أموالكم ما هو تسرق وتتزوج، أو تغتصب  وتتزوج بها. بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ  [النساء:24] حال كونكم  مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24] أي: حال كونكم متزوجين بالمرأة، لا زاني بها  وتعطيها ألف ريال أو مائة.أعيد اللفظة القرآنية:  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا  وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24]، ما معنى  غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  [النساء:24]؟  غير زانين، غير زناة.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن فريضة)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ   [النساء:24] أي: التي دخلت عليها.  فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً   [النساء:24]، المراد من الأجور هنا: المهور، وسمي المهر أجراً؛ لأنه مقابل  عطاء، ومقابل عمل، وهو النكاح. فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ   [النساء:24]، فما الواجب؟  فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً   [النساء:24]، ليس سنة ولا مستحباً، بل يجب، ولهذا بالإجماع المهر واجب. ثم  إذا دفع المهر قبل البناء له ذلك، إذا أجله له ذلك، فإن لم يذكر وتشاغلوا  عنه ونسوا ما حددوا شيئاً، فالمرأة لها مهر المثل، نسأل عن مثيلاتها في  النسب، في الشرف، في كذا وتعطى مثل ذلك، ثم هذا المهر إذا دخل بها -أي:  استمتع- فهو مهر كامل، فريضة الله. وإن لم يدخل بها، ثم طلقها فلها نصف  المهر فقط، إن سماه، تزوج بعشرة آلاف، ثم لم يشأ الله النكاح فطلق، كم  يسترد؟ خمسة آلاف، وإن لم يسم لها وطلق فما حظها؟ المتعة، قال تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ  طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا  [الأحزاب:49]، ما في عدة، لم  العدة؟ متى؟  فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ  [الأحزاب:49]، في الحقيقة علم كهذا يحتاج  إلى وقت، نحن نحشر هذه النعم مع بعضها البعض، مسألة كهذه وحدها كافية.أقول:  ماذا تقولون في المهر؟فريضة الله بنص كلامه.إذاً: إذا كنت قد استمعت بمن  تزوجت بها وفرضت لها عشرون ألفاً وبنيت بها، خلوت بها مسستها، ثم طلقت كم  لها؟المهر كاملاً، فإن شاء الله وطلقتها قبل البناء كم لها؟ النصف. وإن  عقدت وما سميت شيئاً لا ألف ولا عشرة فلها المتعة، ما المتعة هذه؟ بحسبك،  إذا كان راتبك ألف ريال ماذا تمتعها؟ مائة ريال مثلاً، وإذا راتبك عشرة  آلاف متعها بألف، لا بد من مراعاة حال الزوج، إما أن يشتري لها بغلة، أو  يشتري لها خادمة، أو يشتري لها سواراً من ذهب، المهم يفرحها، يمتعها؛ لأنه  طلقها وهي غير مسئولة عن هذا، كذا أو لا؟إذاً: ما دام ما بنى بها ولا سمى  لها مهراً يمتِعها أو يمتِّعها بما يكون حقيقة متعة: سرير، فراش ... بحسب  الأحوال. الآن أحسن سيارة، ما في بغلة، لكن السيارة من يسوقها لها؟ إذاً:  ما يحتاج، أحسن خادمة.إذاً:  فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ  فَآتُوهُنَّ  [النساء:24]، أعطوهن  أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  [النساء:24].                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ  بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ  [النساء:24]، فرضتم لها عشرون ألفاً، ثم  بعد ذلك تنازلت عن عشرة؟ لا بأس، قلت لها: يا أختاه! أنا في كرب، أنا كذا،  تصدقي علينا بشيء، قالت: أعطيناك خمسة عشر ألفاً، يجوز أو لا؟ يجوز،  برضاها. وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:24] بعد أن تدفع الفريضة وتعترف  بها بعد ذلك لا جناح لا إثم عليكم ولا تضييق  فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ  مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ  [النساء:24].وتقدم في أول السورة:  فَإِنْ  طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا   [النساء:4]، أم أولادك في المستقبل، زوجتك الليلة قالت: أعطيناك كذا لا  بأس.                                                                                                        
حكم نكاح المتعة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           هذه الآية التي تشبث بها وتمسك الروافض الشيعة، وقالوا: نكاح  المتعة في القرآن، ما هو؟ قالوا: لأن الله تعالى قال وقوله الحق:  فَمَا  اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً   [النساء:24] انتبهتم؟أولاً: هؤلاء المساكين المضللين، أعيد القول لعل بعضاً  منهم بيننا.نقول: الذين صرفوهم بأبشع الحيل يريدون منهم أن يستقلوا عن  العالم الإسلامي، فمن هنا ما من عبادة من العبادات في الإسلام إلا ووضعوا  لها ما يفارق جماعة المسلمين؛ من الوضوء إلى الزواج. الزكاة اثنين ونصف في  المائة وهم عشرين في المائة، لم هذا؟ قد يعللون لظروفنا وكذا وكذا، والواقع  من أجل أن لا يجتمعوا مع إخوانهم المسلمين.الوضوء نزل به القرآن أو لا؟  توضأ الرسول عشر سنين في المدينة وهو يغسل رجليه، وهم قالوا: لا، (وامسحوا  بأرجلكم)، العين تصب ماؤها، ويغسل أعضاءها، والرجل يمسحها فقط. لم؟ قالوا:   وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ  [المائدة:6]، فوالله ما أراد  المسئولون إلا أن يخرجوهم عن جماعة المسلمين، وتتبعنا هذا في كل العبادات،  حتى في الإحرام، لم ما يركبون السيارة عليها سقف؟ حتى يتميزوا، وهذه هي  الحيل التي تجمع ولا تفرق، يريدون أن يكونوا أمة مستقلة لها منهجها  وطريقها.فبالمنا  بة النكاح نكاح المتعة أذن فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يوماً لظرف من الظروف، ثم أعلن تحريمه في حجة الوداع، إذ وضع القواعد  والأسس لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثانياً: أجمع أصحاب رسول الله وعلى  رأسهم أولئك الأقمار، وأجمعت أمة الإسلام على تحريم نكاح المتعة؛ لأن نكاح  المتعة قريب جداً من الزنا؛ فالزناة الذين يزنون في دور البغاء يدخل على  الزوجة ويعطيها الألف حسب ما هو مكتوب على الباب الليلة بألف أو بعشرة،  ويقضي شهوته ويخرج، فالذي يتزوج زواج المتعة يتفق مع أبي البنت: نعطيكم كذا  نريد نقضي حاجتي بها سبعة أيام، ثلاثة، خمسة عشر يوماً، وبنتكم لكم، أليس  هذا هو الزنا بعينه؟ أي فرق؟ في فرق؟ البغي في دارها ما هي كاتبة على  الباب: الليلة بألف ريال؟ أستغفر الله، حتى لا يقال: هذا موجود في المملكة،  يعني: في دور البغاء في العالم، كان موجود في بلاد العرب وهم  مستعمرات.إذاً: قد يبقى سبعة أيام، ثمانية، عشرة أيام، فنكاح المتعة إذا  كان إلى أجل شهر، خمسة عشر يوم وبعد ذلك يتركها له.أنا ما وجدت فرقاً بين  النكاح بالمتعة والزنا، ما الفرق بينهما؟ هناك فرق؟ كل ما في الأمر أن  والدها -وهو ديوث- يرضى بهذا ويزوج ابنته لسبعة أيام ثمانية ليأخذ الفلوس،  هذا فيه خير هذا؟ثم النكاح ليس قضاء لذة وقضاء شهوة بهيمية، النكاح مشروع  من أجل أن يعبد الله تعالى، من أجل الإنجاب والولادة للبنين والبنات يبلغن  ويعبدن الله عز وجل، من أجل إيجاد بيوتات وأُنْس، وحب كامل، أُسر تعيش  متعاونة متحابة، فإذا كنا ننجب في الشوارع ونرمي في الأولاد في كل مكان  تتكون ماذا؟ مجتمعات صالحة؟ أسر طاهرة؟ لا. بل تتكون أمة الهبوط والسقوط  كالبهائم.أجمع أهل السنة والجماعة -الذين أوصانا رسول الله باتباعهم: (  عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي عضوا عليها بالنواجذ )- على أن  نكاح المتعة حرام.من مظاهر الحرمة: هل ترث المنكوحة بالمتعة؟ ما ترث.  والمتزوج بها ترث أو لا؟ ترث، فدل هذا على أنه ليس بنكاح شرعي أبداً، ما  فيه إرث ولا توارث بينهما، وهنا قبل أن يحين الوقت أصبحت ترد أسئلة: فلان  ذهب إلى كذا ليدرس وما أطاق -كما يقولون- وما صبر، فيريد أن يتزوج بفتاة  مدة ما وهو في هذه المدرسة لمدة عام أو عامين، ويعقد عليها ويتزوجها، فقال  أهل العلم: إذا كان كما تقولون بالمهر والشهود وما تذكر أنك تريد أن  تطلقها، ولا هي تذكر أنها تطلق منك فالعقد صحيح، أركانه ثابتة: الولي،  المهر، الشهود، الصيغة.فاستغل هؤلاء الشبان هذه الفتيا، وأنا أقول لهم:  تعالوا نتحاكم إلى ضمائرنا، أنت يا أبا عبد الله . أسألك بالذي لا إله  غيره! لو تعلم أن شاباً خطب ابنتك، وهو عازم فقط أن يفتض بكارتها أسبوعين  ثلاثة ويطلق، أسألك بالله! أتحبه؟ أتقوى على أن تنظر إلى وجهه؟ أتعده إنسان  هذا كامل؟أقول هذا لما أعلمه من نفسي، ولا إخال الفحول المؤمنين إلا هكذا،  كيف يغشني ويخدعني ويقول: زوجني وأنا كذا وكذا وأسرتكم كذا، وهو عازم على  أن يطلقها بعد أيام وليالي؟ خداع أو لا؟ غش أو لا؟ ( من غش فليس منا ).فإذا  كان يضمر أنه سيطلق هذا النكاح باطل، وإن صح من ظاهر نصوصه، لكن هذا غش  ومكر وخداع لا يجوز بين المؤمنين ولا يصح أبداً.معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعين! ( الدعاء هو العبادة )، هذه كلمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، من أراد أن يتعبد فليدع الله ليلاً نهاراً، والله لو ترى أخاك رافعاً  كفيه في النهار في السوق احمد الله عز وجل، هذا يعبد الله هذا، ما عرف غير  الله. وبينا صورة ذلك وشرحناها هكذا، اقرأ عني الشيخ فقير مد كفيه، الشيخ  مؤمن بأن الله يراه، وأن الله يسمعه وأن الله قادر على أن يعطيه، الشيخ فهم  أنه لا يوجد من يعطي ولا يقضي حاجته لا في الإنس ولا في الجن، فلهذا ما  قال هكذا ولا هكذا ولا يا فلان، ما قال إلا هكذا: يا الله! آية من آيات  التوحيد هذه، والله يخبر عنه الرسول يقول: ( يستحي أن يرد كفيه بعدما  رفعهما صفرين ).وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (10) 
الحلقة (234)
تفسير سورة النساء  (18)


شرع الله عز وجل الزواج سكناً للنفس واستجابة للفطرة البشرية التي أنشأها  سبحانه وتعالى في عباده، وقد جعل لهذا الزواج ضوابط وقواعد، فلا يتزوج  الرجل ممن يربطه بهن علاقة نسب أو مصاهرة من النساء، ولا يتزوج إلا من كانت  خالية من الزوج من الأجنبيات، وإن لم يستطع أن يتزوج الحرائر فله أن يتزوج  من ملك اليمين، وإن استطاع الصبر على العزوبة حتى يتيسر له الزواج من حرة  فهو خير له.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).الحمد لله الذي أهلنا لهذا الخير وجعلنا من أهله.ها نحن مع سورة  النساء، ومع الآيتين اللتين درسنا الأولى منهما الليلة البارحة، والليلة مع  الآية الثانية منهما، فهيا نتلو هاتين الآيتين ونتأمل ألفاظهما ومعانيهما  وما أودع الله من الحِكَم والحُكم فيهما.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ  ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ لَمْ  يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ  بِإِذْنِ أهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ  غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ  أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [النساء:24-25].ما تعودنا على  فهم كلام الله، نعاني صعوبة، إي نعم. في الآية الأولى عرفتم أن الله تعالى  ختم المحرمات الإحدى وعشرين بهذه المحرمة، وهي المحصنات من النساء،  المحرمات بالنسب سبع، وبالرضاع سبع، وبالأصهار سبع أو بالمصاهرة، هذه إحدى  وعشرين محرمة.والمحصنات هذه الخاتمة لأولئك المحرمات،  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ  [النساء:24]: جمع محصنة من النساء، يعني بالمحصنات هنا: المتزوجات، فمن  كانت تحت زوج مؤمناً أو كافراً، مجوسياً أو مشركاً لا يحل لمؤمن أن يتزوجها  وهي تحت رجل قد أحصنها وأحصنته.واستثنى:  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:24] هذه القضية خاصة بالجهاد الإسلامي الإيماني، إذا  جاهدنا أمة لندخلها في رحمة الله، وننقذها من خزي الدنيا، وعذاب الآخرة،  ونصرنا الله عليها، ومات الكثير من رجالها، وأخذنا السبايا من النساء  والأطفال، هل يجوز لنا أن نتزوج واحدة من أولئك الأسرى؟ يجوز، بشرط أن تسلم  إذا لم تكن كتابية؛ لأن نكاح المشركات ممنوع ومحرم،  وَلا تَنكِحُوا  الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ [البقرة:221] فبما أن زوجها من الجائز أن  يكون قد مات. ثانياً: ما أصبح له أمل أن تعود إليه أو لها أمل أن يرجع  إليها، ففي هذه الحال تبقى هذه المؤمنة وقد أسلمت يجوز للمؤمن أن يتزوجها  وإن كانت تحت زوج؛ لأن عصمة الزوج تمزقت بموته في الغالب بالإسلام، أسلمت  وهو كافر فلا تحل له، فهذا الذي تحمله هذه الآية من الهداية   وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ [النساء:24] عام اللهم  إِلَّا مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:24] الأيمان جمع يمين، وكيف تحصل على مرأة  باليمين؟ في حرب الجهاد لا في حرب الدنيا والمال والاستعلاء والتطاول، لا  يقصد القرآن هذا، يقصد حاربنا أمة كافرة من أجل هدايتها ورحمتها وإنقاذها  وإدخالها رضوان الله؛ فإن سقط رجالها وماتوا تحت سيوفنا أو مدافعنا ماذا  نصنع بالنساء والأطفال؟ نسبيهم ونوزعهم ليدخلوا في رحمة الله؛ لأننا دعاة  الله وهداته لعباده. هذه التي ما ندري زوجها مات أو قتل أو ما قتل، ما أصبح  هناك أمل أن ترجع إليه، أسلمت وهو كافر يجوز تزوجها وإلا لا؟ بلى فقد أذن  الله،  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:24] فيه كل المحرمات كتبها الله علينا كتاباً  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ [النساء:24] دون الواحدة والعشرين كله حلال اللهم إلا  بقيود، من تلك المحللات ولا تحل: المرأة إذا طلقها زوجها ثلاث طلقات وبانت  منه، هل تحل له؟ هذه ما هي موجودة لا في المصاهرة ولا في النسب .. لها حكم  خاص هذه؟ تلاعب بدين الله طلق وراجع طلق وراجع يجب أن يعاقب بعد الثالثة  لا تحل له حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره، وفي هذا إهانة له وكسر لأنفه، هذا الذي ما  عرف الطريق، فإذا طلقها ذاك الزوج أو مات عنها يجوز أن يتزوجها.فقوله  تعالى:  وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ [النساء:24] أن تدفعوا  بأموالكم وهي المهور  مُحْصِنِينَ [النساء:24] حال كونكم تريدون الإحصان لا  الزنا، وهذا يتم بالعقد والمهر والشروط والصيغة  مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ [النساء:24] والسفاح هو سيلان الدم والمني الزنا، فما  استمتعتم به منهن  فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً [النساء:24] لازمة.  التي عقد عليها ودخل عليها لها مهر كامل، وإن لم يبن بها فلها نصف المهر،  وإن لم يسم ولم يبن فلها متعة.ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:24] أي: لا حرج ولا إثم ولا تضييق فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة،  ما الفريضة هذه؟ المهر المفروضز إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:24] انتبه يا عبد الله! هذا تشريع وتقنين عليم ما هو مجرد عالم،  عليم بالظواهر والبواطن الماضي والمستقبل على حد سواء، حكيم فيما يضع ويشرع  ويقنن، إياك أن تفكر أن في هذه الأحكام خطأ أو زور أو عدم صلاح انتبه  فتسقط. إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا [النساء:24] لو كان جاهلاً يتخبط  كالجهال ما نقبل حكمه هذا، لو كان غير حكيم أحمق مثلنا يضع الشيء في غير  موضعه ما يقبل حكمه، لكن الخطاب هذا للعقلاء، أعلمهم أنه عليم حكيم ليطأطئ  رءوسهم، ويسلموا لله عز وجل أحكامه، فلا تناقش أبداً، ولا يحاول التبديل أو  التغير فيها أحد.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن لم يستطع منكم طولاً أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال الله تعالى:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا   [النساء:25] والطول من طالت يده إذا وصل إلى القمة في رأس النخلة ووصل إلى  البعيد من الأمور.  ‏                                
 شروط نكاح الإماء                                                                                                    
                                 وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ  الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  [النساء:25] ما عنده مال.. ما عنده بيت  صالح جميل ليتزوج حرة، عنده خيمة أو ما شابه، ماذا يصنع؟ أذن الله تعالى له  أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات مما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات بهذه  الشروط.من لم يستطع منكم طولاً أيها الرجال، أي: قدرة على أن يتزوج لا مال  له، الحرائر ما يقبلن مسكنه ما يقبلن طعامه لفقره. وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ  مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ  [النساء:25] أي: يتزوج المحصنات المؤمنات،  المحصنات هنا العفيفات المعروفات بالعفة لا العواهر والبغيات، الإحصان هنا  العفة والطهر.  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  [النساء:25] هذا قيد ضروري فإذاً  فَمِنْ  مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:25] فليتزوج مما ملكت الأيمان، أي: من  الإماء المملوكات لفلان وفلان أو فلان، بشروط: من فتياتكم المؤمنات، وعبر  عن الأمة بالفتاة تكريماً لها وإعلاءً لشأنها لأنها مؤمنة ما أهانها، قال:   فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  [النساء:25] فإن كانت كافرة لا يصح الزواج  بها لا للعاجز ولا للقادر. ثم قال:  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ   [النساء:25] أنت ما أنت مسئول على أن تشق قلبها، قالت: أنا مؤمنة تغتسل  وتصلي، ما تقول: ربي اشترط الإيمان وأنا ما أدري لعلها ما هي مؤمنة، هذا  الوسواس اطرده، لأن الله قال:  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ   [النساء:25] قال الناس: مؤمنة، وعرفت بين الناس أنها مؤمنة، ما تحاول أن  تستخرج ما في قلبها ما تقدر عليه، خلِ هذا لله ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  بِإِيمَانِكُمْ ) أنتم الفحول وهن أيضاً كلاكما إيمانكم يعلمه الله. ثم ما  زاد قال:  بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  [النساء:25] مؤمنون ومؤمنات كجسم واحد،  وإن كانت أمة مملوكة لإبراهيم أو عثمان، أليست مؤمنة؟ أليست أمة الله؟  أليست أختك في لا إله إلا الله؟إذاً: (بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ) لا توسوسوا  وتأخذوا في البحث والاستقصاء. إذاً  فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أهْلِهِنَّ   [النساء:25] تتزوج الأمة بإذن مالكها، أليس لها مالك؟ بلى. أما أن تعقد  عليها وتخطبها وتهربها عن مولاها هذا لا يصح، مالكها كأبي البنت المؤمنة  الحرة تخطبها منه وتقول: زوجني خادمتك مولاتك فلانة  فَانكِحُوهُنَّ   [النساء:25] أي: تزوجوهن بإذن أهلهن أولاً  وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:25] ما المعروف؟ الذي جرت بها العادة، إذا العادة  ألف ريال تعطيها ألفاً لا تعطيها مائة ريال، إذا العادة عشرون ألفاً أعطها  كذلك، حسب عادة أهل البلاد في هذا المهر. وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ   [النساء:25] لم سمي المهر أجراً؟ لأنه مقابل عمل، أما تطبخ لك وتربي أولادك  وتكنس بيتك، كل هذا أليس عملاً؟ ما تأخذ أجرة، والجماع نفسه هو المقصود  وله أجرة أيضاً، قضت حاجتك.  وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  مُحْصَنَاتٍ  [النساء:25] أي: حال كونهم محصنات، أي: عفيفات ما هي معروفة  بالزنا والدعارة  مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ  [النساء:25] ومسافحات  جمع مسافحة، وهي التي تسيل ماءها وماء الرجال في كل مكان، وهنا الآية تذكر  حال العرب في الجاهلية وهو أن الحرة عندهم لا تزني، وإن اضطرت إلى الزنا  وزنت لا تعلن عن زناها تتخذ صديقاً لها رفيقاً خليلاً يأتيها في الليل أو  تأتيه في النهار لا على أنها بغي وبابها مفتوح للبغاء، اتخذت صديقاً وهذا  الآن في العالم كافة معروف، الكرام في الألمان الطلياني يتخذ صديقة ويفجر  بها ما هو زوج ما هي في دار البغاء.  غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ  [النساء:25]  المسافحات المعلنات عن الزنا  وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ  [النساء:25]  أصدقاء الزنا السري، وتذكرون كلمة هند بنت حرب امرأة أبي سفيان لما كان  يبايع النساء عند الكعبة.. عند الصفا فقالت هند : أو تزني الحرة يا رسول  الله؟ كيف نبايعك على أن لا زنا؟ وهل الحرة تزني؟ أنقر هذا فينا ونبايع على  هذا؟ لكن الله عز وجل أنزل آيته قيمة لاعتراض هند  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَنْ لا  يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ وَلا  يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ  [الممتحنة:12] الآية. إذاً الزواني في بلاد  العرب أولاً إيماء وإلا حرائر؟إماء، هؤلاء الإماء يعلقن على بيوتهن رايات  حمراء، خرق تسميها راية عند الباب فمن جاء لينام عندها ويبيت عندها ويفجر  بها معروفة، وهي أمة تباع وتشترى ليست حرة، ويندر وجود من تتخذ خليلاً  خدناً يأتيها في السرية لا إعلاناً ولا يعرف عنها أحد، فالله عز وجل هنا  يعلمنا ويقول  فَانكِحُوهُنَّ  [النساء:25] أي: الإماء يا من لم تجدوا  طولاً وما صبرتم على العزوبة وخفتم على أنفسكم أنكحوهن بإذن أهلهن أولاً،  وآتوهن أجورهن بالمعروف ثانياً حال كونهن (محصنات) أي: عفيفات (غير  مسافحات) أي: معلنات الزنا (ولا متخذات أخدان) في السرية.يقول تعالى:   وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا  [النساء:25] قدرة أن ينكح  المحصنات المؤمنات، ما عنده قدرة على الحرائر ماذا يصنع؟ فمما ملكت أيمانكم  أيها المؤمنون من فتياتكم المؤمنات، أما أمة كافرة لا لا لا، لا تتزوجها.    مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ  بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  [النساء:25] ما قيمة هذه الجملة، هذه تذهب الوساوس  والخواطر السيئة والشكوك والأوهام، ما دامت قد عرفت بأنها مؤمنة يكفي   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  [النساء:25]  أنت وإياها من عبيد الله عز وجل. إذاً: فانكحوهن، إذا ما استطعتم الطول  فانكحوا هؤلاء الإماء مما ملكت اليمين، انكحوهن بإذن أهلهن، ما المراد من  الأهل هنا؟ المالكون لهن. ثانياً:  وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:25] ما المراد من الأجور هذه؟ المهور بالمعروف  السائد بينكم.قال: حال كونهن محصنات أي عفيفات  غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلا  مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ  [النساء:25] إذ كن الإماء يتخذن أخداناً وأصدقاء  ورفاقاً يزنون بهن، وكن بعضهن تعلق راية على سطحها ليأتيها الفاجر -وأكثر  من يأتيها العبيد أيضاً- لما جاء الإسلام مسح هذه الأباطيل مسحاً كاملاً،  وأنتم تعرفون أن حد الزاني والزانية غير المحصنين جلد مائة وتغريب عاماً،  وأما المحصن من ثبت أن تزوج وعرف الزواج سواء طلق أو ماتت زوجته وهي كذلك  فجلد مائة والرجم بالحجارة حتى الموت، من أهل العلم من يجمع بين الرجم  والجلد كـعلي بن أبي طالب .                                                                     
 حكم الإماء والعبيد إذا وقعوا في الزنا                                                                                                    
                                إذاً وقوله تعالى:  فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ  [النساء:25] أي:  تزوجن، الآن الأمة تزوجناها وأصبحت محصنة  فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ   [النساء:25] تزوجت فلاناً وزنت، قال:  فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى  الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ  [النساء:25]، الموت ما ينصف أو ينصف  الموت؟ فما الذي ينصف؟ الجلد والتغريب، اجلدوها خمسين جدلة وغربوها ستة  أشهر، فإذا أحصن  فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ  [النساء:25]  وجوباً  نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ  [النساء:25]  الحرة المحصنة حدها ماذا؟ (الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا ارجموهما البتة نكالاً  من الله والله عزيز حكيم) قرآن كان يقرأ فنسخ اللفظ وبقي الحكم وقد رجم  رسول الله الغامدية وماعز . إذاً: فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب  حتى العبد أيضاً، العبد إذا زنا يرجم؟ لا، وإن تزوج يجلد خمسين جلدة ويغرب  ستة أشهر.                                                                      
 حكم الزواج بالإماء                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ  [النساء:25] الحكم  لِمَنْ خَشِيَ  الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:25] والذي ما خاف من العنت والمرض والمشقة  والألم ما يتزوج مملوكة. أذن الله لنا في الزواج بالمؤمنات من الفتيات  لأننا عاجزون ما عندنا قدرة على أن نتزوج الحرة، ومع هذا يقول تعالى: ذلكم  الحكم الذي علمتموه لمن خشي العنت منكم والمشقة وما أطاق يصبر على العزوبة،  خائف على نفسه أن يمرض، أذن له مولاه أن يتزوج أمة بعشرين ريالاً مثلاً.   ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   [النساء:25] هنا قضت هذه الجملة الأخيرة قضاءً مبرماً، بدعة التمتع لم يبق  مجال لعاقل أن يتكلم ويقول: هل يجوز التمتع أو لا؟ مع هذه الآية الكريمة،  ذلك الذي أبحناه لكم أيها العاجزون عن قدرة النكاح بالحرائر لعجزكم المادي  والبدني أذنا لكم في الفتيات المؤمنات العفيفات غير المسافحات ولا متخذات  أخدان، هذا لمن خشي العنت، والعنت المشقة الزائدة، ما أطاق العزوبة. إذاً   وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [النساء:25] خير مم؟ من الزواج بالإماء،  من خيرنا؟ العليم الحكيم  وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [النساء:25] من  أن تتزوج أمة لا تقدرك ولا تعرفك، ويملكها فلان. ما هو بأمر هين هذا عند  الأحرار المؤمنين، مع هذا يجوز التمتع، هذه أمة بمهر و... و...، وقال:   وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [النساء:25] . قال لي أحد الأحباء سمع من  يقول من العلماء: إذا كان إنسان في أوروبا أو أمريكا أو بلاد كافرة، لا  بأس أن يأخذ عجوزاً أو كذا ويتزوجها مؤقتاً؟ قلت له: يا محب هذا لا يصح، ما  عندنا غش ولا خداع أبداً، أنت انو بالزواج بها الاستمتاع وصيانة نفسك وحفظ  دينك وعرضك، قد تموت أنت قبلها، قد تموت هي، وإن قلت: كيف؟ انو أنك إذا  مشت معك إلا بلادك تمشي معك ائت بها زوجتك، وإن قالت: ما نمشي طلقني طلقتها  على الوجه الشرعي. أما أن تقول: أنا أقضي بها هذه الأيام وبعد ذلك أطلقها  غششتها وخدعتها وكذبت عليها ويا ويحك، والله يقول:  وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  [النساء:25]، مع الزواج الشرعي فكيف مع الزواج الباطل  والخداع والغش؟  وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ  [النساء:25] ، هنا (غفور رحيم) لأن الله يعلم ضعف الإنسان وحاجته  وما هو فيه؛ فإذا زلت القدم يغفر الله لمن تاب ويرحم.                                                                     
 ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية                                                                                                    
                               أعيد عليكم التلاوة فتأملوا!  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ  مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  [النساء:25]  كذا وإلا لا؟  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  [النساء:25] هذه الرحمة الإلهية مفهومة وإلا لا؟ ما توسوس الله أعلم  بإيمانك أنت وإيمانها هي، المهم قالوا مؤمنة وقالت مؤمنة.  فَانكِحُوهُنَّ  [النساء:25] هذه الفاء متعلقة بما سبق فبناءً على ذلك  فَانكِحُوهُنَّ  بِإِذْنِ أهْلِهِنَّ [النساء:25] يتزوج الأمة بدون ما يستأذن مولاها؟ لا  صحة هذا أبداً، بإذن مالكها. ثانياً:  وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [النساء:25] العادة أن الآن المرأة تأخذ مهراً خمسون ألف  ريال؛ لأنها هذه حرة، والعادة أن الأمة تأخذ من خمسة آلاف لألف، المهم  تعطيها المهر كما هو سائد بينكم، لا تمتهنه أو تنتقص حقها. والنكاح بإذن  الأهل هل هو خاص بالإماء؟ وهل يجوز أن تخطب بنت فلان وما تخطبها من أبيها؟  هذا فيه قتل كيف يقع هذا، يعني الحرة تتزوجها بدون إذن أهلها غير معقول،  حتى إذا ما عندها أهل، القاضي هو أهلها، ما فيه قاضي تختار أحسن رجل في  القبيلة يتولى نكاحها.قال:  وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  [النساء:25] على شرط أن تكون هذه الأمة عفيفة محصنة محفوظة ما عرفت الزنا  ولا تعرفه  مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ [النساء:25] ما تأتي بها من  دور البغاء، هذه لا خير فيها أبداً  وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ  [النساء:25] إذا عرفت أن لها صواحب أو أصحاب بالليل ما يصح هذا أبداً. لا  بد وأن تكون الأمة معروفة بالعفة والطهر والصلاح حتى تتزوجها أنت ولي الله  وعبده. فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ [النساء:25] ما معنى أحصن هنا؟ تزوجن، ما تقدم  المحصنات بمعنى المتزوجات؟ فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة وزنت بعد الزواج بها  فما الحكم؟ فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب. المحصنة المؤمنة الحرة  كم عذابها؟ مائة جلدة إذا كانت غير محصنة غير متزوجة إذاً هذه خمسون جلدة،  السيد كذلك السيد يقتل عندنا عند الحرائر فالأمة ما تقتل لأن القتل لا  ينصف، ما نقتلها نصف القتل والله يقول:  نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ  مِنَ الْعَذَابِ [النساء:25] أجمعت الأمة على أن المراد من هذا الجلد.  والذي يملك أمة غير متزوجة أو يملك خادماً عنده وزنى يجلده بنفسه هو ما  يحتاج إلى المحكمة، هو يقيم عليه الحد، أما هذه المتزوجة فلها حد علني  ليتأدب غيرها.ثم ختم تعالى هذا بقوله:  ذَلِكَ [النساء:25] الذي عرفتم   لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ [النساء:25] ما أطاق العزوبة، ما قدر مضى  عام عامان ما استطاع، ماذا يصنع؟ أو الرافضي يقول: يتمتع، والله يقول:  يتزوج مملوكة مؤمنة عفيفة، لو كان التمتع يجوز هذا موطنه هنا في هذه  اللفظة، لكن قال:  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ  تَصْبِرُوا [النساء:25] مع الآلام والأتعاب النفسية أيها العزاب خير من أن  تتزوجوا أمة، الله أكبر!                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: من هداية الآيتين: [أولاً: تحريم المرأة المتزوجة حتى  يفارقها زوجها بطلاق أو موت وحتى تنقضي عدتها].من أين أخذنا هذا؟   وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:24] أول الآية هذا تابع للواحد  وعشرين. [ثانياً: جواز نكاح المملوكة باليمين وإن كان زوجها حياً في دار  الحرب إذا أسلمت؛ لأن الإسلام فصل بينهما]. أولاً ما حرم نكاح المتزوجة،  وهنا استثنى:  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:24].إذاً: [جواز  نكاح المملوكة باليمين وإن كان زوجها حياً في دار الحرب] ما هو في دار  الإسلام، قال: [إذا أسلمت] أما إذا هي مشركة ما يتزوجها [لأن الإسلام فصل]  بين زوجها الأول وإلا لا؟ الإسلام فاصل لو يصحو إنسان حرمت عليه المؤمنة  هذه ولا تبقى معه، لو ترتد المؤمنة يبعدها المؤمن وإلا لا؟ ما يتزوج من  مشركة كافرة. [ثالثاً: وجوب المهور]، أما عبر عنها بالفريضة، [وجوب المهور  وجواز إعطاء المرأة من مهرها لزوجها شيئاً] قلَّ أو كثر، من أين أخذنا هذا؟   وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الْفَرِيضَةِ [النساء:24] . [رابعاً: جواز التزوج بالمملوكات لمن خاف  العنت، وهو عدم القدرة على الزواج من الحرائر].من أين أخذنا هذا؟  ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ [النساء:25] [خامساً: وجوب إقامة الحد  على من زنت من الإماء إن أحصن بالزواج والإسلام].وجوب إقامة الحد على من  زنت من الإماء، أما الحرائر فما نتكلم هذا معروف بالضرورة، الإماء إن أحصن  بالزواج، تزوجت وزنت بالزواج والإسلام، أي: أمة كافرة إذا زنت ما نقيم  عليها حد، الحد يطهر الذنوب والكافرة لو غسلتها ما تطهر. مرة أخرى: [وجوب  إقامة الحد على من زنت من الإماء إن أحصن بالزواج والإسلام. سادساً: الصبر  على العزوبة خير من الزواج بالإماء لإرشاد الله تعالى إلى ذلك].أما قال:   وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ [النساء:25]، أين زواج المتعة إذاً؟  مسألة: الكتابية إن زنت إذا كانت يهودية أو نصرانية دينها يأمر بذلك، رجم  الرسول يهودي ويهودية في المدينة حكم فيهم شرعهم.                                                                                                        
أوقات النهي عن الصلاة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          هذا فلان جاءني يشكو ويقول: هؤلاء يحضرون العلم والدرس ويدعون  العلم والشمس تغرب الثانية عشرة بالساعة العربية تغرب وهم يصلون، نهيناهم  ما قبلوا، أين علمهم وأين فهمهم وأين بصيرتهم؟! نسألك بالله إلا تعلمهم.  احفظوا: كان عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما تلميذ رسول الله إذا صلى  الرغيبة -الصبح- في بيته يأتي يرفع رجلاً ويضعها، كان مريضاً، من أجل ألا  يدخل المسجد والصلاة ما قامت حتى لا يقعد فيضطر أن يصلي ركعتين، فهمتم هذه  وإلا لا؟ما فهمتم. عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان يخبر عن نفسه ورآه  أصحابه إذا صلى الرغيبة في البيت، ما تعرفون الرغيبة؟ ركعتين قبل صلاة  الصبح سميتا رغيبة؛ لأن الرسول رغب فيها بقوله: ( ركعتا الفجر خير من  الدنيا وما فيها ) ، أي ترغيب أعظم من هذا؟ خشية أن يدخل المسجد والصلاة ما  قامت ماذا يصنع؟ صلى انتهره فلان، ما صلى قوموه قالوا: كيف ما تصلي، ماذا  يصنع؟ يأتي يرفع رجلاً ويضعها لما يصل باب المسجد قد قامت الصلاة تخلص  منها، فهمتم هذه وإلا لا؟ هذه خطوة أولى لنحيط بالقضية ونكون على علم  وبصيرة. ثانياً: النهي عن صلاة النافلة في خمسة أوقات قررها أبو القاسم  وبينها صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلاة الصبح إلى طلوع الشمس، ومن طلوعها إلى  ارتفاعها قيد رمح وقتان مزدوجان. ثانياً: إذا وقفت الشمس في كبد السماء قبل  أن تزول لا صلاة نافلة. ثالثاً: من بعد العصر إلى غروب الشمس كم وقت؟  أربعة، العصر من أوله إلى أن تأخذ في الاصفرار له وقت، وعندما تصفر وتهبط  إلى الأرض وقت ثاني، خمسة أوقات، هذه الأوقات لا تصلى فيها النافلة، تريد  أن تتقرب إلى الله هذا الوقت ما تتقرب فيه بالصلاة، اقرأ فيه القرآن، صل  على النبي سبح الله اذكر الله، ميادين الطاعة موجودة.يقول الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين ) ، وهما تحية  المسجد، هذا اللفظ عام ( إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد ) للفقيه أن يقول: في غير  أوقات النهي، هذا القيد صالح وإلا لا؟ الرسول حكيم قال: إذا دخل أحدكم  المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين في الأوقات التي تباح فيها الصلاة. فلهذا  قالوا: هذه الأوقات الخمسة لا يصلى فيها صلاة لا نافلة اللهم إلا الفريضة  خشية أن يموت وما صلاها. رابعاً: يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تتحروا طلوع  الشمس ولا غروبها ) انتبهتم؟ ( لا تتحروا ) أي: تطلبوا طلوع الشمس أو  غروبها وتصلي؛ فإن هذا الوقت بالذات الشيطان يحمل الشمس على قرنه للفتنة،  ولقد رأيت في مدينة من مدن الهند من يعبد الشمس، ونحن مجموعة نتفرج عليه،  والشمس تغرب وهو واقف لا يتحرك فيه شيء، ما إن سقطت الشمس أخذ يسعى مسافة  ما بين الصفا والمروة، شريعة جاهلية، مأخوذ من الإسلام هذا السعي. الشاهد  عندنا وخلاصة القول: تحية المسجد إذا الشمس ما مالت للغروب، أو بدأ أو كان  يبدو رأس هذا الغروب لك أن تصلي تحية المسجد بلا تحرج، لكن عندما يأخذ  رأسها في الهبوط في الوقت الذي يعبدها عبادها، أو تأخذ في الظهور، هذا  الوقت أطع رسول الله؛ إذ قال: ( لا تتحروا طلوع الشمس ولا غروبها بصلاة ) .  فمن هنا معاشر المستمعين نقول لإخواننا: إذا جاء من وقف يصلي لا تجذبه  وتقول: اقعد. ومن قعد ما صلى لا تقل له: قم صل؛ فإن من لم يصل طاعة لرسول  الله، والله لمأجور وعائد بالحسنات، ومن صلى خوفاً من نهي الرسول فصلى طاعة  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والله مأجور، إذاً ما بيننا آثم أبداً فقط  نحتاج إلى نية.من ما صلى خائف الرسول قال: لا يجلس حتى يصلي كيف؟ فصلى وإن  كان الوقت وقت نهي فإنه أطاع رسول الله وإلا لا؟ يؤجر أو لا يؤجر، والذي ما  صلى لا لكونه تعبان أو شبعان أو نعسان خليني أستريح، لا، ما صلى خائف من  النهي فجلس وما صلى والله مأجور، أخذ أجره كالذي صلى. لو فهمنا هذا كنا  جماعة واحدة. وبعض الناس ما يجلس ولا يصلي يبقى هذا شأنه، أما كان ابن عمر  يأتي يحبو خطوة بخطوة كذلك يفعل هذا أو يأخذ المصحف في يده يقرأ أي مانع؟  ما هو واقف لأجل الله واقف حتى ما يصلي مع غروب الشمس شأنه. وهناك وقت آخر،  إذا كان الإمام على المنبر يخطب الناس يوم الجمعة، الجمهور على أن من دخل  لا يصلي يجلس لحديث: ( اجلس فقد آذيت )، وبعض أهل العلم والأئمة يقول: تحية  المسجد يصليها خفيفة لأن الرسول قال لذاك الذي جاء وجلس والرسول يخطب،  قال: ( قم فصل ) فمن هنا قلنا لإخواننا من قام يصلي لا تجذبه أبداً تقول:  اقعد، ومن جلس لا تقل قم صل إن كنت فقهياً فهذا هو الطريق، فهمتم هذا وإلا  لا؟ فقط نصلي لوجه الله ونترك الصلاة لوجه الله لا بد وأننا نتقرب إلى الله  عز وجل. وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (11) 
الحلقة (235)
تفسير سورة النساء  (19)


يبين الله عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين أنه إنما أراد من تبيين الحلال والحرام  في المناكح وغيرها أن يرجع بالمؤمنين من حياة الخبث والفساد التي كانوا  يعيشونها قبل الإسلام، إلى حياة الطهر والصلاح في ظل تشريع عادل رحيم،  بينما الذين يتبعون الشهوات من أهل الفحش والانحراف ومن اليهود والنصارى  فإنهم يريدون من المؤمنين أن ينحرفوا مثلهم، فينغمسوا في الملذات والشهوات  البهيمية حتى يصبحوا مثلهم، فلا يفضلونهم بشيء، ولا يستحقون بعد ذلك قيادة  البشرية وهداية الأمم.                     
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن لم يستطع منكم طولاً أن  ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وقد  انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث المباركات من سورة النساء، وقبل  الشروع في دراستها أذكركم ونفسي بالآية التي سبق أن درسناها ليلة البارحة،  وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ  مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ  أهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ  أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [النساء:25].                               
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                لا بأس أن نعود إلى هداية الآية لنتأكد من صحة ما في  أذهاننا ونفوسنا.قال: [أولاً تحريم المرأة المتزوجة حتى يفارقها زوجها  بالحياة أو بالموت]، أية آية تدل على هذا الحكم؟   وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:24] . [ثانياً: جواز نكاح المملوكة باليمين، وإن كان  زوجها حياً في دار الحرب إذا أسلمت] من أين أخذنا هذا؟   إِلَّا مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:24] . [ثالثاً: وجوب المهور وجواز إعطاء  المرأة من مهرها لزوجها ما شاءت] من أين أخذنا هذا؟   وَآتُوهُنَّ  أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [النساء:25] . [رابعاً:جواز التزوج من  المملوكات لمن خاف العنت وهو عدم للقدرة على الزواج من الحرائر] أي آية  هذه؟  فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ [النساء:25] . [خامساً: وجوب إقامة الحد على من زنت من  الإماء إن أحصن بالزواج والإسلام]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟  فَعَلَيْهِنَّ  نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ [النساء:25] .[سادساً: الصبر على العزوبة  خير من الزواج بالإماء لإرشاد الله تعالى إلى ذلك]، الصبر على العزوبة خير  من الزواج بالإماء، إذاً: هل يوجد مكان لنكاح المتعة مع هذا التحديد؟ دعانا  الله إلى الصبر؛ فكيف إذاً بنكاح المتعة الذي هو نكاح خداع وغش وإفساد في  الأرض.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يريد الله ليبين لكم ويهديكم سنن الذين من قبلكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          والآن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ    *  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ  يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا   *  يُرِيدُ  اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا   [النساء:26-28].روى البيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما  قوله: (ثمان آيات نزلت في سورة النساء -التي ندرسها- هن خير للأمة مما طلعت  عليه الشمس وغربت ).ثمان آيات منها هذه الآيات الثلاث  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ   *  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ  أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا   *  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ  عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:26-28].والآية الرابعة:   إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31] . وخامس  الآيات:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ  حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:40] . وسادس الآيات:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمِ  نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:110] . وسابع الآيات:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ  بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [النساء:116] . وثامن  الآيات:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:152] . هذه ثمان آيات قال فيها ابن  عباس : (هي خير لهذه الأمة مما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت)، لعله واهم؟ والله  لهي خير لنا مما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت، هذه الآيات تطهرنا وتعزنا وترفعنا  إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وما بين الشرق والغرب من مال ماذا نفعل به؟ ماذا  يجدينا؟ أغلب الأحوال أنه يدمرنا ويقضي على كمالنا وسعادتنا.                               
 معنى قوله تعالى: (يريد الله ليبين لكم ويهديكم سنن الذين من قبلكم)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  [النساء:26] بما بين لنا من  أحكام تقدمت وشرائع، وإلى آخر ما بين لنا من الصبر على العزوبة ولا نكاح  الفتيات المؤمنات المملوكات. وكأن سائلاً يسأل يقول: يا رب! لم شرعت هذا  الذي شرعت؟فيأتي الجواب: من أجل أنه يريد أن يبين لكم طريق السلامة  والسعادة والكمال؛ لأن المناكح المحرمة لو تغشى وترتكب لفسد المجتمع  نهائياً، فقط لو مشينا وراء دعاة الزنا من الزناة لتحطمنا وقضي علينا.أقول  مرة ثانية:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ  [النساء:26] يريد الله أن  يبين لكم، هذا جواب سؤال أولاً بين لنا أنه من لا يستطيع العدل لا يجمع  بين النساء، من لم يستطع أن يحسن إلى يتيمة لا يتزوجها ويتزوج غيرها،  الأموال إذا كانت لدى السفهاء يجب أن يحجر عليهم ولا يمكنون منها، وعلى  الأولياء والأوصياء أن يحفظوها ويرزقوهم فيها لا منها، ثم بين تعالى  المواريث، وما يرث الرجل من أبيه، الرجل من أخيه، الرجل من أمه بالتفصيل،  ثم بين لنا المناكح المحرمة بالنسب وبالرضاع وبالمصاهرة .. كل هذا لماذا؟  ليبين لكم ما به تكملون وتسعدون بعد أن تطيبوا وتطهروا وتتأهلوا للنزول في  الملكوت الأعلى، قولوا: الحمد لله. الحمد لله. الحمد لله. اليوم تم علينا  ولا نقول: الحمد لله، هو يقول:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ   [النساء:26] أولاً  وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ  [النساء:26] يريد أن يهديكم  سُنَنَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [النساء:26] وهم المواكب الذين عرفنا عنهم   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا  [النساء:69].  وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ  [النساء:26] جمع سنة، وهي الطريقة المسلوكة الرابحة  البينة التي تنتهي بصاحبها إلى رضوان الله والنزول في جواره في الملكوت  الأعلى، من هؤلاء الذين سبقونا؟ النبيون والصديقون والشهداء والصالحون، هذه  الآية كقوله:  شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا  وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ  [الشورى:13] الآية.فمنهجنا هذا الرباني  الإسلامي الذي هدانا الله إليه نهجه الأنبياء والمرسلون، أوما تعتزون  وتفرحون بهذا؟ لو ما كان يثلج الصدر ويفرح النفس والله ما يذكره الله  تعالى، يريد أن يثلج صدورنا ويسرها، يمتن علينا لنقول: الحمد لله. يُرِيدُ  اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ  [النساء:26] أولاً  وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [النساء:26] ثانياً  وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ   [النساء:26] أما كنا في جاهلية جهلاء، الزنا والعهر والباطل والشر، والرجل  ينكح امرأة أبيه .. كما تقدم. أراد أن يرجع بنا إلى الصواب، أراد أن يرجع  بنا إلى ما يزكي نفوسنا ويطهرها حتى تتأهل لحب الله ورضاه، ما أراد أن  يبقينا على الجاهلية وما فيها من ظلام وخبث وشر وفساد، الحمد لله.                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (والله عليم حكيم)                                                                                                    
                                 وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  [النساء:26] هذا المشرع لو  كان ناقص العلم، قصير الدراية والباع فيه، قد نقبل له شيئاً ولا نقبل  الآخر، أو يقع في نفوسنا شك في صحة وسلامة ونفع ما بين وشرع. لو كان عليماً  ولكن لا حكمة له يضع الشيء في غير موضعه وهو يدري أو لا يدري، ما كان في  هذا التشريع أيضاً ما يجعلنا نتردد أو نقبل البعض ونرد البعض أو نخاف  الهراوة والعذاب، ولكن نفوسنا غير مطمئنة إلى ما شرع لنا، نرى كأنه خطأ  لكننا ملزمون بهذا. لكن هذا الختم الأخير بقوله:  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  حَكِيمٌ  [النساء:26] بحث العلماء عن حكم تحريم المناكح من النسب..  الرضاع.. المصاهرة، ووقفوا على أشياء، ونحن لعجزنا حسبنا حكمة واحدة: علمنا  اليقيني أن الله تعالى ما يشرع لنا إلا ما فيه خيرنا وكمالنا يكفينا، تعرف  أو لا تعرف، علمنا اليقيني أن ما يشرعه الله لنا لنعتقده أو نقوله أو نعمل  به لن يكون أبداً إلا في صالحنا، فلسنا في حاجة إلى أن نبحث عن شيء آخر.  لماذا؟ لأنه حكيم وإلا لا؟ حكيم.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قال الله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  [النساء:27] الله أكبر   وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:27] الحمد لله.. الحمد  لله، والله لو ينشرح الصدر وتلوح الأنوار للعبد ما يفتر وهو يقول: الحمد  لله. الحمد لله. الله يريد هذا؟ الله يريد لنا كذا، الله يريد لنا كذا؟من  نحن وما نحن حتى رب الجلال والكمال القيوم الذي يملك كل شيء يريد لنا،  والفضيلة تعود إلى فضيلة الإيمان، لو ما آمنا به رباً وإلهاً وبنبيه رسولاً  ونبياً، وبكتابه ولقائه والله ما كنا أهلاً لأن يقول:  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:27]،  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ  لَكُمْ  [النساء:26]، لكن لما آمنا حيينا وأصبحنا أهلاً للكمال، وأهلاً لأن  نقوم بما يأمرنا به، وننتهي عما ينهانا عنه؛ لوجود حياة كاملة. أما لو كنا  كافرين يتنزه أن يخاطبنا ويكلمنا، عرفتم سر الإيمان؟  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:27] لتعودوا إلى منهج الربانيين  والصالحين، الحلال حلال والحرام حرام والطيب طيب والخبيث خبيث والنافع نافع  والضار ضار .. بيانات إلهية نعرف بها هذا، ولولا ذلك لكنا كالبهائم التي  لا تبحث سوى عن النزو على بعضها والأكل والشرب؛ كبهائم البشر الظلمة قائمة  من عشرات الوزارات، وكل تلك الوزارات والقوانين طالعة هابطة من أجل أن  يأكلوا ويشربوا وينكحوا فقط، وإن قلت: ويكتسوا الكسوة لا بد منها لأن البرد  يقتلهم، ومع هذا نزعوها وفتحوا أندية العري، من باب النادي يخلع أحدهم  ثيابه ويدخل كالحيوان.قولوا: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله  وَاللَّهُ  يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ  الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:27]، من هؤلاء؟  ويريدوا عكس ما يريد الله عز وجل، الله يريد أن يطهرنا ويطيبنا ليرفعنا وهم  يريدون أن نخبث وأن نتعفن لننزل إليهم ونمشي معهم إلى جهنم، هذه من كتاب  الله وإلا مزيدة هذه الجملة؟! وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ  الشَّهَوَاتِ  [النساء:27] عرفتم الشهوات؟ الزنا.. اللواط.. الخمر..  العري.. الفساد.. هذا له ناس يعيشون عليه ويريدون من المؤمنين أن ينغمسوا  فيه حتى يتساووا ويصبحوا على صورة واحدة.هذا جائز أن يكون في المدينة من  اليهود، وأن يكون من المنافقين، وأن يكون من المجوس، والآن نحن على علم،  وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله على أن اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والكافرين  والملاحدة والمشركين .. الكل لا يريد أن يبقى هذا النور، يريدوننا أن نحلق  وجوهنا ونكشف نساءنا ونأكل الربا ونتعاطى الزنا والخمر والضياع فقط، لا  يريدون صياماً ولا صلاة ولا طهراً. يرد على الله؟! أما قال تعالى:   وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ  [النساء:27] يعبدون فروجهم  يريدون ماذا لنا؟ أن نميل ونسقط إليهم ونصبح مثلهم، هل نفسياتهم تبدلت بعد  ألف وأربعمائة سنة؟ والله ما تغيرت، بل ازدادت. قد يوجد عوام في اليهود  والنصارى والمشركين ما لهم فكرة ولا بصيرة، لكن جل أغلب مسئوليهم والعالمين  منهم والعارفين ما يريدون أن يبقى شيئاً اسمه طهر أو صفاء وهم منغمسون في  الرذالة والفساد والشر، هذا كلام الله، ما ذكرنا، نمد أعناقنا لهم  ليذبحوننا؟ أم ماذا نصنع؟ لو أخذنا بمبدأ واحد، اسمع! يقول رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) أغلق الباب الآن، الآن يجن  جنونهم، يصبحون ما يجدون مسلماً يتشبه بهم، ماذا أصاب الدنيا؟ ( من تشبه  بقوم فهو منهم ) من هنا بدءوا هم يعملون ما استطاعوا من جهد على أن نتشبه  بهم في القضاء.. في الحكم.. في السياسة.. في الاجتماع.. في المال.. في  الزي.. في الدراسة.. في كل شيء أن نكون مثلهم، أترون هناك غير هذا؟ هذا  هو.مرة في فرنسا جلست إلى اثنين يتكلمون؛ أحدهم يعيب على السعودي أيش  الحجاب هذا الباقي إلى الآن والمرأة مغمورة وكذا وكذا، قال له أخوه: لا،  بالتدريج شيئاً فشيئاً ما هو دفعة واحدة، والله بهذه العبارة، وعنده عشرين  سنة أو أكثر، تأكدتم من صحة ما قلت وإلا لا؟يكفينا أن الله يقول:   وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ  [النساء:27] الشرائع الإلهية؟!   يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا  [النساء:27] وتسقطوا  مَيْلًا  عَظِيمًا  [النساء:27] حتى لا ترتفع رءوسكم ولا تعودوا إلى سلامتكم  ونجاتكم. قولوا: آمنا بالله، كيف نخرج يا شيخ من هذه الفتنة؟ ما الطريق؟  والمسلمون من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب متورطون ساقطون آكلون من هذه  المجازر؟ ماذا نصنع؟ ما الجواب؟ نستسلم؟ أو نقول: النجاة النجاة أيها  المستمعون ويا أيتها المستمعات! الدنيا هذه إلى هبوط والفتنة عائمة، كل  واحد منا يطلب نجاة نفسه، هيا نطلب نجاة نفوسنا نتزيا بزي نبينا نأكل أكله،  ونشرب شربه، ونعبد الله كما يعبده، ونصبر على ذلك حتى تنتهي حياتنا لأن  إلجاء الأمة بكاملها استحالة.إذاً: كل واحد يطلب النجاة لنفسه، لم ما تقول  الخلافة؟ إذا وجد الخليفة أو لم يوجد لا بد من استقامة الأمة على الإيمان،  أن تدعا دعوة حقيقية إلى أن تؤمن بربها وتقبل على الله عز وجل، ثم تصبح  أهلاً إذا أمرت أن تمتثل وإذا نهيت أن تنتهي، أما أمة متكالبة على الدنيا  وأوساخها هابطة إلى الحضيض فيها، ألفت كل باطل ومنكر تريد أن تهديها  بالرشاش والعصا مستحيل.أيها المستمعون! الشيخ منفعل ولا يعرف الانفعال إلا  في الدرس هل فهمتم هذه؟ نعود من حيث بدأنا!إذا أراد أهل قرية فقط لا أقول  أهل إقليم ولا مملكة ولا جمهورية، إذا أراد أهل قرية أن ينجوا ويكملوا  ويسعدوا يؤمنوا ويحققوا إيمانهم وليسوا تحت سلطان روسيا أو الشيوعية كما  فعلت في بلاد العرب انتهت. الآن الحرية كاملة اعبد الله حيث شئت، أهل  القرية يؤمنون الإيمان الصحيح ويعملون بهذه الهداية الإلهية والتوصيات  الربانية، ولينظروا حالهم سنة واحدة يصبحون بالنسبة إلى ظلمة الأمة كأنهم  كوكب يضيء في السماء، ما ضرهم التقليد والتبعية والشهوات تمحي ولم يبق منها  مظهر. لم ما جربنا هذا؟ قرية واحدة فقط إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب دقت  الساعة السادسة يغسلون أيديهم من أعمالهم ويتوضئون ويأتون إلى بيت ربهم  بنسائهم وأطفالهم يصلون المغرب ويجلسون كجلوسنا هذا، ويجلس لهم عالم  بالكتاب والحكمة لا بالفلسفة ولا بالشيطنة، يتعلمون ليلة آية وأخرى حديثاً،  وما علموا إلا وعملوا به، يوماً بعد يوم وعلمهم ينمو وأعمالهم تنمو، ما  تمضي سنة إلا وهم أشباه أصحاب رسول الله. تدخل القرية لا تجد امرأة كاشفة  عن محاسنها، بله لا تجدها في الشارع تمشي، والآن لا في الليل ولا في  النهار؛ لأن الليل كله مصابيح أيضاً، كان نساء أصحاب رسول الله يخرجن  بالليل متلفعات بمروطهن، في الليل والله العظيم ما يعرفن من الغلس. ونحن  الآن الليل ما بقي ليل كله نهار، إذاً ما يشكو إليك واحد في القرية أنه  شتمه فلان أو نال منه بسوء بكلمة أو بغيرها، أو تحدث أن فاحشة ارتكبت في  هذه القرية أبداً، أن تجد من يكره أخاه أو يسبه أو يشتمه، هذا هو الطريق،  ولا يكلفنا دينار ولا درهم، والله ليوفرن المال أقسم بالله؛ لأن الإقبال  على الله في صدق، وانفتاح هذا الباب يقضي على شيء اسمه الشهوات والأطماع  والملذات الفانية، ويصبح القليل يكفي صاحبه، والكثير يفيض عليه ويبحث عمن  يعطيه إياه. وأخرى هذه القرية يضعون صندوقاً من حديد في المحراب ويقول  المربي لهم: معشر الأبناء والإخوان أيتها المؤمنات من زاد على قوته ريال أو  عشرة يودعه في هذا الصندوق، والمسجد ما يخلو من الركع والسجد ليلاً أو  نهار عرفتم؟ ستة أشهر يمتلئ الصندوق من أراد أن يستلف فليستلف، من أراد أن  يستقرض فليستقرض، وقد ينمى في مزرعة إلى جنبهم أو في مصنع إلى جنبهم ويفيض  المال ولا ربا ولا زنا ولا قمار ولا تكالب أبداً. هل هذا يفتقر إلى خليفة  أو دولة؟ لا، والله ما يفتقر إلا إلى إيمان حقيقي صادق، يصبح صاحب هذا  الإيمان عبداً حقاً لله يحب ما يحب الله، ويكره ما يكره الله. وَيُرِيدُ  الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ  [النساء:27] يريدون ماذا؟  أَنْ  تَمِيلُوا  [النساء:27] تعرفون الميلان وإلا لا؟  مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:27] ما هو مجرد ميل، ما تقوموا بعد ذلك أبداً ولا ترفعوا رءوسكم  بلا إله إلا الله.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم وخلق الإنسان ضعيفاً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  [النساء:28] أيضاً لا إله إلا  الله، حقاً هذه الآيات يجب أن تحب، يجب أن نحمد الله كلما قرأناها، كيف  هذا؟ ثلاث أسطر فيها ثلاث مرات يريد الله بكم كذا؟! يريد كذا؟! يا رب لك  الحمد.  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ  [النساء:28] كل ما يشق  عليكم ويضنيكم ويرهقكم ما يريده لكم، فالذي ما استطاع أن يصبر على غريزته  أذن له أن يتزوج المملوكة، لو ما شاء لما شرع ولما أذن، ولكن الرحمة التي  تقتضي هذا، والشفقة علينا والإحسان إلينا؛ لأننا أولياؤه وعبيده. وهذا ظهر  في مظاهر الشريعة: الذي ما يستطيع أن يتوضأ يتيمم، الذي ما يستطيع أن يصلي  قائماً يصلي قاعداً، أليس كذلك؟ الذي ما استطاع أن يجاهد ينوي بقلبه فقط لو  كان صحيحاً لجاهد يعطى أجر الجهاد .. وهكذا. يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ  يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:28] الهواء  يميله إلى الشرق والغرب ويستخفه، فإذا تأدب بهذه الآداب الإلهية كمل.ولنقرأ  مرة أخرى يا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! بلغوا علماء النفس والاجتماع  والسياسة، وعلموهم أن الإنسان خلقه الله عز وجل وركب أعضاءه ووهبه عقله،  هذا الإنسان بطبعه إذا استغنى طغى  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَى   *  أَنْ  رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى  [العلق:6-7].كان يبيع عند باب المسجد وكان يتلطف إخوانه  إذا أصبح ذا رتبة ووظيفة يتكبر عليهم، بل يضربهم برجله  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ  لَيَطْغَى  [العلق:6] بمجرد أن يرى نفسه استغنى عن غيره، أيام كان فقيراً  ما يستطيع أن يتكبر، هذه صفة. الثانية قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ  هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ  الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا  [المعارج:19-21] والله كما قلت يا رب، والحياة كلها  شاهدة، إذا مسه الخير يمنعه، وإذا مسه الشر يصرخ ويجزع! هذا طبعه.وقال  تعالى:  إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا  [الأحزاب:72] الإنسان هو الظلم  والجهل. وقال تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ  [إبراهيم:34]  هذا الإنسان العام أبيض.. أسود.. عربي.. عجمي، فإذا هو نقل إلى المستشفى  الرباني وعولج فجأة يصبح ليس ذاك الشخص، إذا مسه الخير والله ما يمنع بل  يعطي، وإذا مسه الشر والله ما يجزع، وإن استغنى والله ما تكبر ولا طغى بل  تنازل وتواضع .. وهكذا. فالبشرية المحرومة من هذه الملة المحمدية، هذا  الإيمان وهذه الهدايات الربانية حالها كما علمتم: الطغيان.. الكفر..  الشهوات.. الباطل.. الشر، وإياك أن تطمع في خير منها.واضح هذا المعنى وإلا  لا؟ هيا نؤمن، ما نستطيع يا شيخ، ما نقدر، لم؟ الإيمان يحملك أن تحمل أطنان  الحديد على رأسك؟ أو أن تخرج من بيتك وتبيت في الشارع؟ لا. فقط أن تعرف  أنك عبد الله، وأنك بين يدي الله، يجب أن تعرف ما يحب وما يكره، وأن تتملقه  بفعل ما يحب وترك ما يكره، هذه حال تستدعيك أن تجلس بين يدي العلماء  وتتعلم كتاب الله وحكمة رسوله؛ وبذلك تكمل وتنجو وتسعد، أيام كانت الشيوعية  نعم قد تعذر بعض البلاد؛ إذ كانوا يكفرونهم بالقوة، أما الآن لا أبداً،  حتى في روسيا اعبد الله.                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          معاشر المستمعين! أعيد الآيات المباركات ثلاثة آيات من ثمانية في  هذه السورة خير مما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت. قال تعالى:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ   *  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ  أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ  أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا   *  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ  عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:26-28].فهمتم معنى الآيات؟  إليكم شرحها في الكتاب: ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [معنى الآيات:لما حرم تعالى ما حرم من المناكح وأباح  ما أباح منها علل لذلك بقوله:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ   [النساء:26]، أي: بما شرع؛ ليبين ما هو نافع لكم مما هو ضار بكم، فتأخذوا  النافع وتتركوا الضار.كما يريد أن يهديكم طرائق الصالحين من قبلكم من  أنبياء ومؤمنين وصالحين لتسلكوها فتكملوا وتسعدوا في الحياتين.كما يريد بما  بين لكم أن (يتوب عليكم) أي: يرجع بكم من ضلال الجاهلية إلى هداية الإسلام  فتعيشوا على الطهر والصلاح. وهو تعالى عليم بما ينفعكم ويضركم، حكيم في  تدبيره لكم، واشكروه بلزوم طاعته والبعد عن معصيته. هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الأولى. أما الآية الثانية: فقد تضمنت الإخبار بأن الله تعالى يريد بما  يبينه من الحلال والحرام في المناكح وغيرها أن يرجع بالمؤمنين من حياة  الخبث والفساد التي كانوا يعيشونها قبل الإسلام إلى حياة الطهر والصلاح في  ظل تشريع عادل رحيم، وأن الذين يتبعون الشهوات من الزناة واليهود والنصارى  وسائر المنحرفين عن سنن الهدى فإنهم يريدون من المؤمنين أن ينحرفوا مثلهم  فينغمسوا في الملاذ والشهوات البهيمية حتى يصبحوا مثلهم لا فضل لهم عليهم  وحينئذ لا حق لهم في قيادتهم أو هدايتهم]. أصبحنا مثلهم.[هذا معنى الآية  الثانية.أما الثالثة: فقد أخبر تعالى أنه بإباحته للمؤمنين العاجزين عن  نكاح الحرائر .. نكاح الفتيات المؤمنات يريد بذلك التخفيف والتيسير على  المؤمنين رحمة بهم وشفقة عليهم؛ لما يعلم تعالى من ضعف الإنسان وعدم صبره  عن النساء بما غرز فيهم من غريزة الميل إلى أنثاه لحفظ النوع ولحكم عالية؛  فقال تعالى:  يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ  ضَعِيفًا [النساء:28] ].فهمتم الآيات؟ احمدوا الله عز وجل.                                                                     
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                هداية هذه الآيات الثلاث في خمسة أرقام: [أولاً: منة الله  تعالى علينا في تعليمه الأحكام لنا لتطمئن نفوسنا ويأتي العمل بشرح صدورنا  وطيب خواطرنا. ثانياً: منة الله على المؤمنين بهدايتهم إلى طرق الصالحين  وسبيل المفلحين ممن كانوا قبلهم. ثالثاً: منته تعالى بتطهير المؤمنين من  الأخباث وضلال الجاهليات. رابعاً: الكشف عن نفسية الإنسان؛ إذ الزناة  يرغبون في كون الناس كلهم زناة، والمنحرفون يودون أن ينحرف الناس مثلهم  وهكذا كل منغمس في خبث أو شر أو فساد يود أن يكون كل الناس مثله، كما أن  الطاهر الصالح يود أن يطهر ويصلح كل الناس. خامساً: ضعف الإنسان أمام  غرائزه لاسيما غريزة الجنس].وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (12) 
الحلقة (236)
تفسير سورة النساء  (2)

**
خلق الله عز وجل آدم عليه السلام وأكرمه بإسجاد الملائكة المقربين له، وخلق  له زوجاً من نفسه، ورزقه منها ذرية كثيرة من الرجال والنساء، فاستحق  سبحانه أن يتقى، بفعل أمره وصرف العبادات له سبحانه، وبترك نهيه واجتناب  معاصيه، فهو سبحانه الرقيب على خلقه، المحيط بهم والمدبر لأحوالهم، العالم  بما يصلحهم وما تقوم به حياتهم.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وقد انتهى بنا  الدرس إلى هذه الآية الكريمة من فاتحة سورة النساء، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا  وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي  تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   [النساء:1].                               
 التقوى .. معناها والطرق المؤدية إليها                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!هذا  نداء الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، هذا نداء الخالق الرازق المدبر، مالك  الكل، والذي بيده كل شيء، وإليه مصير ومرجع كل شيء، ينادينا نحن .. أبيضنا  وأحمرنا .. موجودنا ومن سبق ومن يأتي ويلحق، فهو نداء عام ولا معنى لتخصيصه  بأهل مكة، فالسورة مدنية وليست مكية، ولا معنى لتخصيصه بأولاد قحطان ولا  أولاد عدنان كل هذا تكبر، وإنما هذا نداء عام يشمل كل إنسان؛ إذ كل إنسان  عليه أن يتقي ربه، وهل هناك جنس من البشر لا يلزمهم تقوى الله؟ أو هناك  أجناس فوق تقوى الله؟الجواب: كل مربوب مخلوق لله يجب أن يتقي الله، حتى وإن  رضي بالخذلان والخسران والشقاء الأبدي ولوى رأسه، ويقول: لا أتقي.ولا  تفهمن يا عبد الله! ولا تفهمين يا أمة الله! أن الله إذا أمر بأن يعبد بأن  يطاع بأن يتقى أن هذا لصالحه، لحاجته إلى ذلك، تعالى الله عن ذلك كله،  واسمعوا نداءه الكريم:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ  [فاطر:15].إذاً: فما سر  تكليفنا؟الجواب هو: أن نكمل ونسعد .. من أجل كمالنا وسعادتنا وضع الله هذه  القوانين، وشرع هذه التشريعات لا لينتفع هو بها؛ فإنه غني، ولكن هي طريق  سعادتنا وكمالنا.ومن الآداب البشرية، والأخلاق الإنسانية: أن الذي يملكك  ويملك ما تملك، والذي مصيرك إليه أحببت أم كرهت، والذي لو يتركك لحظة  لتمزقت وتلاشيت، هذا الذي يغذوك بالطعام والشراب، أليس من المنطق والعقل  والذوق والفهم أن تحبه، وتفرح بأمره إذا أمرك، وينشرح صدرك إذا نهاك؟فإن  قلنا هذا هو الصحيح؛ فما سبب إعراض البشرية عنه؟الجواب: الجهل، ما عرفوا  الله، ما عرفوه حتى يحبوه ويرغبوه، هم في حاجة إلى من يعرفهم بالله، والله  عز وجل ما من أمة إلا وبعث فيها نذيراً بشيراً هادياً معلماً، ولكن  الشياطين أولاد إبليس وهو على رأسهم - أبو مرة - هم الذين عزموا على أن لا  يسعد آدمي، وأن لا ينجو من عذاب الله الأبدي إنسان، فهم الذين يصرفون  البشرية أفرادها وجماعاتها عن سبيل سعادتها وكمالها، فيرمونه في أودية  الضلال والجهل، يعرف عن الدنيا كثيراً، ولا يعرف عن الآخرة إلا قليلاً،  يعرف كيف يتأدب مع أبيه وأمه، ولا يعرف كيف يتأدب مع مالك أمره وخالقه  وواهبه حياته. يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [النساء:1]، أكرر  القول: وهو أن تقوى الله عز وجل لا تتم بغير طاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وذلك بفعل ما أمر بفعله على سبيل الإيجاب والإلزام، وبترك ما  نهيا عنه مما هو محرم، ومكروه لله مبغوض.أما أن نتقي الله بالجرأة على  المعاصي، بالفساد في الأرض، بالهروب في رءوس الجبال، بالجيوش الجرارة ...  لا يعقل أن نتقي غضب الله وعذابه بهذه الماديات أبداً؛ لأن الله كما جاء  عنه في سورة الزمر قوله تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ   [الزمر:67]، إي والله ما قدرناك حق قدرك، ولا نستطيع ذلك، ولا نقدر عليه،   وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ   [الزمر:67].ويقول يومها: أنا الملك أين الملوك؟ العوالم كلها في يده، فلهذا  كيف نقدر الله؟ لو نذوب حباً فيه أو خوفاً منه فنتحول إلى دماء تسيل ما  أدينا حقه، ولكن من رحمته ولطفه وإحسانه لم يكلفنا بما لا نطيق:  لا  يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:286]، إلا القدر الذي  نتسع له، ونقوى على قوله أو فعله.إذاً: معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هل  عرفتم بم يتقى الله؟ يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فقط، والطاعة تكون  بالأمر والنهي، ما أمرك بفعله أو اعتقاده أو قوله أو التزيي به فافعل، وما  نهاك عنه من ذلك فاترك تنجو وتسلم.وعندي سؤال: أين الأذكياء الأبرار؟قل يا  شيخ: كلنا بر وذكي! هل يتأتى لرجل أو امرأة أن يتقي الله بفعل ما أمر وترك  ما نهى وهو لم يعرف أوامر الله ولا نواهيه، ماذا تقولون؟الجواب على لسانكم  نبلغه: لا يتأتى أبداً لرجل ولا امرأة أن يطيع الله فيما أمر وفيما نهى،  بأن يفعل المأمور ويترك المنهي إلا إذا علم أوامر الله ما هي، ونواهيه  كذلك، ومن هنا وجدتنا أمام واقع، وهو: يجب أن نتعلم. فإن قيل لنا: إن  بالصين رجلاً يعرف كل محاب الله ومساخطه؛ فيجب أن نرحل إليه، على أقدامنا  أو على سفننا أو طائراتنا، لم هذا يا شيخ؟ لأننا ما نستطيع أن نقي أنفسنا  ونحفظها من العذاب إذا أراده بدون ما نطيع الله، فهل نرضى أن نتمزق ونتلاشى  ونخفي كل شيء حتى أنفسنا؟ ما نرضى بهذا.الحمد لله، كتاب الله في صدورنا ..  في سطورنا، العالمون به متواجدون هنا وهناك، العالمون بالمحاب والمكاره ..  في كل قرية فيها من يعلم وفي كل حي، وأما من لم يتعلم فالشيطان هو الذي  كممه وألجمه وقاده بعيداً عن طلب العلم، وإلا اسمع هداية الله، يقول تعالى  في آيتين اثنتين من كتابه العزيز: الأولى من سورة الأنبياء، والثانية من  سورة النحل، يقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]، من هم أهل الذكر؟ أهل القرآن، والسنة شارحة  ومبينة.إذاً: ما بقي عذر لرجل ولا امرأة، أردت أن تتكلم وتتحدث اقرع باب  العالم، وقل له: ما الذي يجوز لي أن أقوله في حديثي؟ وما الذي لا يسمح لي  بقوله إذا تحدثت؟ يقول لك: يسمح أن تقول الخير، كلما رأيت شيئاً فيه خير قل  فيه، وينهاك ويمنعك عن كل قول فيه أذى وشر.وهذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )، من يحفظ  هذا الحديث؟ ما نستطيع يا شيخ؟ لم أغاني العواهر نحفظها؟!( من كان يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )، متى؟ طول حياته، جالسه واجلس  معه وتنقل لن تسمع منه كلمة سوء، ولكن تسمع كلمة الخير، لم؟ أخذ بتعليم  رسول الله، واليوم الآخر إما خسران أبدي أو سعادة أبدية، من كان يؤمن حق  الإيمان والله ما يقول إلا خيراً، ما هناك خير ما يتكلم، ( من كان يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل )، إن أراد أن يقول ( خيراً أو ليصمت ).إن شاء  الله أخذنا هذه اللؤلؤة الغالية والجوهرة النفيسة، ما ننساها! ولعلنا  نجربكم نجلس جلسة ونرى أنفسنا من يتكلم بالخير ومن يصمت عن الشر، هيا فقط  نراقب الله، إن مولانا عز وجل والله ليسمع كل كلمة نقولها، ويسألنا عنها،  فمن هنا نراقب الله، لا نراقب غيره، إذا كانت الكلمة نافعة فيها خير للحاضر  والماضي والغائب قلناها، وإن كانت تحمل شؤماً وسوءاً وأذى تركناها متنزهين  عنها. فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   [النحل:43]، هذا أمر الله، اسمع يا عبد الله! أنت ما درست ولا تعلمت، عليك  أن لا تقول ولا تعمل ولا تشتري ولا تبيع ولا تتزوج ولا تطلق حتى تأتي  عالماً بالكتاب وتسأله، فما يقول لك افعله. تفعله، وما يقول لك عنه:  اتركه!تتركه، وبهذا تعلو وترتفع ولا تلبث طويلاً إلا وقد عرفت محاب الله  ومكارهه، وطبقتها وفعلتها، واضح هذا المعنى؟ لا بد من العلم وإلا لا؟ لا بد  من العلم، لم؟ لأن العلم معناه معرفة ما يحب مالكنا وما يكره، والذي يحبه  تكون له هيئات خاصة، أزمنة معينة، كميات محدودة يجب أن نعرفها وإلا لا؟  عرفنا الصلاة لكن ما هي أوقاتها؟ كيف تصلي؟ لا بد من معرفة هذا وإلا لا؟  وهذا كله يفرض علينا أن نتعلم، وأن نسأل أهل العلم، وإذا علمنا سمونا  وارتفعنا وفزنا بولاية الله.                                                                      
 معنى كلمة الرب وصفاته عز وجل                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [النساء:1]،  لو سئلت عن كلمة ربكم ما معناها؟ قل: مالكنا، سيدنا، الرب المالك وإلا لا؟  من رب السيارة البيضاء؟ فلان، أي: مالكها، الخالق خالقنا هو ربنا، ورب كل  شيء، وخالق كل شيء، ومالك كل شيء، ما صفاته؟ صفاته: العليم الحكيم اللطيف  الخبير القوي العزيز الجبار القهار الغفار الحكيم، مائة اسم إلا اسم، وكل  اسم يحمل صفة من صفات الجلال والكمال.تريد أن تعرف الله إجمالاً؟ ذا القدرة  الذي أوجد هذه العوالم هو الله .. الذي وهبك عقلك وسمعك وبصرك ولسانك، هذا  الواهب، هذا المعطي، هذا المحسن اسمه: الله.وبيّن تعالى فقال:  الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ  [النساء:1]، أيها المخلوقون! ومن قال: لا. لا. أنا ما خلقني  خالق، يرفع يده، ويخرج إلى الشارع ينادي: أنا غير مخلوق، أنا ما خلقني  خالق. يضحك عليه النساء والرجال والأطفال والبهائم. مجنون هذا! قال: إنه  غير مخلوق!إذاً: ربكم من هو؟ الذي خلقكم.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة)                                                                                                    
                                قال الله تعالى:  مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1]، هذا  علم سامي ورفيع وعالي، وتخبط فيه العلماء وتاهوا متاهات لا أراكموها الله.  خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1]، هذا رسول الله يجلس بين  أصحابه ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة وهو يعلم، ما يقول لهم: هذه النفس هي أم عدنان أو  أم قحطان ، هذه النفس إن لم تكن آدم فمن هي؟ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1]، والله إنها لآدم، آدم من آدم هذا؟ هذا أبو البشر،  عندنا علم به أكثر من علمنا بالناس الذين معنا وبين أيدينا، والذي بين لنا  هذا خالقه:  هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ  شَيْئًا مَذْكُورًا  [الإنسان:1]، أي نعم، أربعين سنة وآم طيناً مجندلاً،  كيف صنعه الله؟ صنعه بيديه، ويدا الرب إياك أن تسمح لنفسك أن تشبهها  بالأيدي وتقول: كأيدي فلان، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، مستحيل أن  يكون الخالق كمخلوقه.ولهذا تفكر في آيات الله في الكون وفي الخلائق لكن لا  تتفكر في ذات الله؛ فإنك تتمزق وتهلك، أنى لك أن تدرك ذات الله، ما أنت؟  ومن أنت؟ أنت في نفسك ما أدركت نفسك ما هي، فكيف تعرف ذات الله؟! إذاً:   الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  [النساء:1]، هي آدم، واقرءوا  آيات الله:  خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ كَالْفَخَّارِ  [الرحمن:14]،  أين أصحاب الفخار يا شيخ سليمان ؟ ماتوا. الآن النايل وإلا ما يسمونه  يصنعون منه، الفخار طين أحمر ممتاز يوقد عليه النار ويدفأ حتى يتحول ويصبح  له صلصلة وصوت، ونحن في الحقيقة شبيهون بالفخار.وآدم قيل له: آدم لأدمته،  وهي حمرة بين سواد وبياض،  مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ كَالْفَخَّارِ   [الرحمن:14].إذاً: ولما صنعه كان طوله ستون ذراعاً، ثلاثون متراً، من أخبر  بهذا؟لو أخبرت الدنيا كلها بدون رسول الله ما صدقنا؛ ما عندهم علم، لكن  أخبر بهذا رسول الله الذي يتلقى المعارف والعلوم مباشرة من الله عز وجل.ثم  بعد أربعين سنة نفخ فيه من روحه؛ فحيي فعطس، فقالت الملائكة له: يرحمك  الله، وألهمه الله أن يقول: الحمد لله.وتقول الأخبار الصادقة: أنه لما سرت  به الروح قبل أن تكتمل في بدنه كاملاً حاول أن يقوم، فلهذا قيل فيه: عجول،   وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولًا  [الإسراء:11]، اهدأ حتى تتم الروح في كل  جسدك، هذا آدم لما خلقه تعالى أمر الملائكة أن تسجد له،لم أمرهم أن يبجلوه  ويعظموه ويعلو من شأنه؟ لأن له شأناً عظيماً، هذا سيخرج منه مليارات  الآدميين يعبدون الله عز وجل،  فَسَجَدَ الْمَلائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ  أَجْمَعُونَ  [الحجر:30]، تأكيد مرتين،  إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى أَنْ  يَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ  [الحجر:31].هل تعرفون أو تدرون ما علة عدم  سجوده؟ إنها الكبر، أصفح عن ذلك فقال:  قَالَ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ  طِينًا  [الإسراء:61]، يستفهم منكراً،  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا   [الإسراء:61]، كيف أسجد له؟ أنا مخلوق من النار وشرارها، وهذا من طين،  فاستكبر، وقاس قياساً فاسداً، ليس بسليم ولا صحيح، لم؟ أيهما أفضل: الطين  أم النار؟ يا عباد الله! يا تجار! ماذا تقولون؟أما الطين فينبت البر  والبطيخ والتمر، والنار تنبت ماذا؟ بل تحرق الأجسام والمواد؛ فهل تقاس  النار على التراب؟ كيف نقول النار أفضل من الطين؟! قالوا: قاس وفسد قياسه.  الكبر منعه من أن يسجد لآدم.وسجود الملائكة لآدم لا تفهموا منه أنه سجود  عبادة، وأن الله قال لهم: اعبدوه. تعالى الله عن ذلك، بل قال لهم: حيوه  بالسجود؛ فسجودهم لآدم طاعة لله، عبادة لله، وإجلال وتعظيم لآدم عليه  السلام.                                                                     
 من شرط قبول العبادات الإتيان بها على وجهها الشرعي دون زيادة أو نقصان  
                               وأضرب لكم صورة مثل هذه خذوها: إذا طاف أحدنا ببيت ربنا في  مكة سبعاً، هل يزيد واحداً أو ينقص واحداً؟ إن زاد متعمداً أو نقص بطل  طوافه.إسماعيل قف! ما معنى بطلان طوافه؟مداخلة: أي: لا يزكي النفس.الشيخ:  ما شاء الله، أبشر.فهمتم هذه المسألة؟ ملايين الفقهاء ما يفقهونها، بطلان  طوافه معناه: أنه لا يزكي نفسه، لا يوجد له تلك المادة النورانية، المعبر  عنها بالحسنات، التي تزكو على النفس البشرية، إذ هذا الطواف لله ينتج هذه  المادة النورانية؛ فإذا فسد بطل ما أنتج، أعد طوافك يا شيخ! كذا تقول له  وإلا لا؟ أنا طفت، أعد طوافك باطل، أنت طفت ثمانية أشواط زدت شوطاً متعمداً  ما ينفع هذا، كالذي يصلي المغرب أربع ركعات، أيش فيه؟ لماذا ما نصلي  أربعاً لله تعالى؟ ماذا يقول الفقيه؟ صلاتك باطلة أعدها! لم؟ باطلة.ونحن  نقول: لا تزكي نفسك، ما ولدت لك النور المطلوب الذي نعبر عنه بالحسنات،  أعد! فهمتم هذه؟أنا أعني ضيوفنا، أما أهل الحلقة فزادهم الله نوراً،  امتحنّاهم نجحوا، هذا إسماعيل .لما نطوف وننهي الطواف سبعة أشواط ماذا  نفعل؟ نصلي ركعتين خلف مقام إبراهيم، لا بد وإلا لا؟ إذ قال تعالى وقوله  الحق:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  ، وفي قراءة سبعية:  واتخَذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى   [البقرة:125]، وهي قراءة نافع بصيغة الماضي،  وَاتَّخِذُوا  [البقرة:125]،  يا عباد الله!  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125]، مقام  إبراهيم ما هذا المقام؟ المكان الذي قام فيه أو عليه أو دونه إنه الحجر،  الصخرة التي قدمت جميلاً لله فاعترف الله بجميلها فكافأها بأحسن المكافئة؛  فلهذا اعلم أن الله لا يضيع المعروف عنده.هذا المقام حجر من جبل أبي قبيس  لما كان الخليل يبني البيت مع ولده إسماعيل وليس معهما ثالث إلا الله في  ذلك الوادي الأمين.إذاً: إسماعيل يعطي الصخرة أو الحجرة وإبراهيم يضعها،  ويضع الطين فوقها، ويضع الثانية وهكذا، فلما ارتفع البناء إسماعيل ما  يستطيع يعطي إبراهيم بيده الحجرة، فقال له: ابحث لنا عن صخرة نقوم عليها  ونواصل البناء، فجيء بهذه الصخرة والتي تسمى: مقام إبراهيم، مقام اسم مكان  الموضع إذ كان يقوم عليها ويواصل البناء، فلما انتهى البناء بقيت الصخرة  بين الباب والركن الشامي لاصقة مع الجدار، وتمضي القرون والأيام وتأتي  السيول فتزحزحها وتبعدها فكانت في مكانها الذي هو الآن.هذا الحجر لما ساعد  على بناء البيت عرف الله له ذلك فجعل أفضل عبادة تؤدى عنده:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125]، تصلون فيه لله، الصلاة  لله، والشرف لمن؟ للحجر.                                                                     
 سجود الملائكة لآدم تكريماً له ورفض إبليس لذلك                                                                                                    
                               إذاً: آدم أبو البشر أسجد الله له الملائكة، السجود لمن؟  لله، والتعظيم لآدم عليه السلام، إبليس - عليه لعائن الله - قبل أن يبلس ما  زال في صفوف الجن، وعالم الجن وعالم الملائكة متحدان تقريباً، لم؟ لأن  عالم الملائكة مادة خلقه النور، وعالم الجن مادة خلقه النار، هل بين النور  والنار تجانس أم لا؟إي والله، إلا أن النور بارد والنار حارة ودافئة، من  علمنا هذا العلم؟ أهذا يقال بالعقل؟ بالفلسفة؟ من أين هذا؟ قولوا؟ قال الله  وقال رسوله! ما عندنا علم نثق فيه ونجاهر به وكلنا يقين إلا ما كان من قال  الله وقال رسوله؛ إذ الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الله خلق آدم من  طين، وخلق الجان من نار، وخلق الملائكة من نور، وعلم هذا أصحابه.إذاً:  فإبليس أبى أن يسجد فأبلسه الله، ما معنى أبلسه؟ معناه: أيأسه من الخير،  وقطع كل أمل أن يكون فيه خير أو يلقى خيراً، كأنه مسحه مسحاً من مادة  الخير، فهو مبلس، وطرده من الجنة دار السلام، ما أصبح أهلاً لأن يدخلها.ومع  هذا استطاع أن يتصل بآدم وحواء من طريق اللاسلكيات؛ إذ ما منا يا أرباب  القلوب إلا وعنده جهاز للتلقي والإرسال، وإن كنا بالآلات ما نكتسبه،  كالملائكة معنا لكن لا بالآلة ولا بالسحر نستطيع أن نلمس ملكاً الآن وهو  والله معنا، فهذا الجهاز يتلقى به العبد والرسل، فآدم له قلبه وإلا لا؟  وحواء امرأته كذلك؛ فوسوس لهما الشيطان: هل أدلكما على شجرة إذا أكلتما  منها خلدتما؟ فزين لهما أكل الشجرة وقد نهاهما الله تعالى عنها، أذن لهما  أن يأكلا من كل ما في الجنة إلا هذه الشجرة:  وَلا تَقْرَبَا  [البقرة:35]  فاستطاع العدو الماكر الحسود أن يوقعهما.وما إن أكلا منها حتى انكشفت  سوءتهما، كانا عراة، لا إله إلا الله! آمنا بالله! اسمع. لولا أن الله  تعالى غرز فيهما وعلمهما العورة ما عرفا العورة، العورة كالوجه، هل هناك من  يستحي من وجهه؟لا. كذا وإلا لا؟ إذاً فالقبل والدبر ما الفرق بينها وبين  الأنف العين والرجل؟ لا شيء، إلا أن الله جعل هذا الأمر وأوجده. فَأَكَلا  مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا  مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ  [طه:121]، إذاً لستما بأهل للبقاء في هذه الدار  اهبطوا، ومرة أخرى تعودون إن شاء الله، أما هذه المرة فلا، واهبطوا مع  عدوكم. هذا آدم.                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وخلق منها زوجها ...)                                                                                                    
                                قال الله تعالى:  مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا  زَوْجَهَا  [النساء:1].كلمة الزوج تطلق على الزوج الرجل، وعلى الزوج  المرأة، إلا أن الفقهاء -ونحن إن شاء الله منهم- نقول للرجل زوج وللمرأة  زوجة، حتى يفهم من لا يفهم، لو تقول له: هذا زوجك؟ تقول: نعم، تقول له: هذه  زوجك؟ كيف زوجي؟ هذه زوجتي ويجادلك.إذاً: فالزوج ما زاوج فرداً، إصبع واحد  وأزاوجه بآخر، العمود هذا زوج وإلا فرد؟ بهذا الآخر أصبح زوجاً، هذا زوج  وهذا زوج، فالرجل زوج والمرأة زوج أيضاً، من باب رفع اللبس والتوضيح قل:  زوجة. بهاء التأنيث، الفطرة تقول هذا وتعرفه، ما قال: وخلق منها زوجتها أو  زوجته، قال: زوجها.من تلك النفس نفس آدم خلق منها زوجها وهي حواء، من علمنا  أنها حواء؟ لولا أن الرسول أخبر لا نصدق يهودي ولا صليبي ولا فلسفي ولا  كاذب، نحن الآن موقنون أن اسمها حواء أم البشر، كيف خلقها الله؟ قرأنا  للمتخبطين من الفلاسفة والشاطحين، أنهم قالوا: ممكن خلقها من طين كما خلق  آدم، لم هذا كله؟ لم هذه الحيرة؟ والرسول المبلغ المعلم الذي يوحى إليه  ويكلم يقول: ( لقد خلق الله حواء من ضلع آدم الأيسر )، قال لها: كوني  واخرجي فكانت، نظر وإذا بامرأة إلى جنبه، أو هذا أمر يعجز الله؟ آمنا  بالله، أما قال:  إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ  لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [يس:82] على الفور؟ الذي خلق العوالم كلها أيعجزه أن  يقول لامرأة كوني فكانت.والرسول يقول: ( إن النساء خلقن من ضلع أعوج، فإذا  ذهبت تقومه كسرته )، اتركه كما هو أحسن على عوجه، هذه التعليمة المحمدية  عند العلماء والعارفين ما يقع بينه وبين أزواجه من نزاع ولا خصومة ولا سب  ولا شتم ولا طلاق ولا أذى، عارف أنها عوجاء وإلا لا؟ ما يستطيع يقومها إلا  بالكلمة الطيبة والابتسامة والكلمة الهادئة، حتى تلين وتستقيم، أما افعلي  كذا، كما هو واقعنا .. الطلاق .. علي الطلاق .. بالطلاق .. بالثلاث .. أنت  حرام .. أنت كذا، لا إله إلا الله! كيف يجوز هذا؟ من علم الناس؟ ما العلة  يا أهل الدرس؟ الجهل ما عرفوا، ما ربوا في حجور الصالحين، الولد يسمع أباه  يلعن امرأته، ويسمعه وهو يقول: بالحرام ويفعل، حينها يتعلم الولد ذلك  أيضاً.حواء عليها ألف سلام هبطت إلى الأرض، وآدم كذلك هبط لكن في مكان آخر،  والتقيا بعرفة، وهذا أحسن ما تقول في تسمية عرفات بعرفة، تعارفا هناك،  الأخبار تقول: حواء نزلت بالهند، وجاءت تمشي والعالم ما فيه إلا هي، إذاً  وتعارفت مع زوجها في عرفة، والبيت لمن بني؟ لهما؛ لما حصل ما حصل من الشوق  والوحشة، كانا في أنس .. كانا عند الله في الملكوت الأعلى، كيف يعيشان في  هذه الغربة البعيدة، والأوضاع المتنافية؟ فبنى الله لآدم بواسطة ملائكته  بيتاً إذا احتاج إلى ربه يقرع بابه ويأتيه ويطلب حاجته، يطوف به ويستأنس  ويجده حامياً وأنساً؛ لأنه بين يدي بيت ربه. هذا سر بناء البيت، وإلى الآن  من منكم يجد الوحشة إذا طاف بالبيت؟ إذا كنت تطوف ذاكراً في البيت تنسى كل  شيء، إلا إذا كان العدو ملازمك شيء ثاني.  وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا  وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا  [النساء:1].بث نشر، والبث النشر. رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا  وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:1].ثم بعد ذلك كل رجل مع امرأة أنجب، وانتشرت البشرية،  فآدم كان يزوج بنته التي ولدت له هذا العام بابنه الذي ولد قبلها، وكانت  حواء أيضاً أكثر ما تلد توأمين، وأذن له أن يزوج من ولد في هذا العام  بالبطن الثاني في العام الثاني، ففي فترة من الزمن انتشر كثير من الرجال  والنساء، وبعد ذلك أصبح أيضاً الرجال والنساء يتناسلون ويتوالدون.فقوله:   وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:1] أي: من آدم وحواء، ومنهما  أي: من الذكر والأنثى بعد ذلك إلى أمي وأبي،  وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا  كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:1].إذاً:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:1].مرة  ثانية، هذا بيت القصيد، لما عرفنا بجلاله وكماله وإفضاله وإنعامه وإحسانه  قال إذاً:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:1]، أول قال:  اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ   [النساء:1] كذا وإلا لا؟ والآن عرفناه باسمه.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام ...)                                                                                                    
                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ   [النساء:1].تساءلون الأصل تتساءلون، يسأل بعضكم بعضاً بالله، أسألك بالله  يا فلان إلا أن تعطيني كذا، أسألك بالله إذا ما جئتنا، كان العرب في هذه  الديار يعيشون على هذه المسألة، إيمانهم بالله وهم جهال، وفي جاهلية ومع  هذا هؤلاء أحفاد إسماعيل كانوا يتساءلون بالله، أسألك بالذي بنى هذا البيت،  أو بالذي، خلقك أو بالذي رفع السماء أن تعطيني كذا وكذا، ما داموا  يتساءلون به يعرفونه وإلا لا؟ لم لا يتقونه؟ كيف يتقونه؟يعبدونه وحده  ويتخلون عن عبادة الأصنام والأوثان والأحجار، يؤمنون بوحيه على رسوله  بكتابه وما أنزل فيه، يؤمنون بلقائه، اتقوه بعبادته دون عبادة سواه، أنتم  تتساءلون به ولا تعبدونه أو تعبدون معه آلهة أخرى؟والسؤال الآن: هل يجوز  لنا أن نتساءل بغير الله؟ أسألك بجاه سيدي رسول الله أن تعطيني كذا. يجوز؟  والله ما يجوز، أسألك بالملح الذي بيننا. وهذه مقولة العامة عندنا، يعني:  أكل في بيته طعاماً.الجواب: لا يصح لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يسأل بغير الله  تعالى، عرفتم؟ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:1]  أي: يسأل بعضكم بعضاً حاجته بالله عز وجل، كأن تقول: أسألك بالله إذا ما  حملتني أو أعطيتني، أما أن نسأل الله بنبي أو ملك أو سيد أو شريف أو غني أو  وزير، هذا الباب مغلق ولا ينفتح، أغلق عندما قلت: لا إله إلا الله، لا  معبود إلا الله.واتقوا الأرحام أيضاً، نتقي الله بم؟ بطاعته، وألا نتعدى  حدوده، وأن نقف عند أمره ونهيه.والأرحام نتقيها بعدم قطعها، بعدم أذاها،  بعدم هجرانها، بعدم إضاعة حقوقها، وهذا معناه: أن المجتمع الرباني الإيماني  كما يعبد الله ليكمل ويسعد يجب أن يتواصل ولا ينقطع، لاسيما مع الأرحام،  من أرحامك؟ كل من تجمعك به رحم واحدة فهو رحمك، سواء كان من المحارم أو من  غيرها، ومن قرأ: (والأرحامِ) قراءة باطلة، تقول: (والله الذي تساءلون به  والأرحامِ) إذ يتساءلون بالأرحام: والرحم التي بيننا وبينك. خطأ، قراءة لا  تقبل، فالأرحام مفعول به منصوب مثل الله: اتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به  واتقوا الأرحام، نتقيها لا نتعدى حدود الله فيها، نصل ولا نقطع، نبر ولا  نؤذي.. وهكذا.وأخيراً قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   [النساء:1].لا تفهموا أنكم أحرار منطلقون في فيافي الحياة، بل اعلموا أن  الله عليكم ينظر إليكم من فوق، رقيب عليكم، فيعرف حركاتنا وسكناتنا، بل  ويعرف ميول نفوسنا وقلوبنا.إذاً: فلنتق الله في هذا الأمر .. نتقي الله  بفعل ما أمر وترك ما نهى، ونتقي أرحامنا فلا نقطعها ولا نبترها ولا نعادي  ولا نجفو أبداً؛ فإن الله رقيب ويجزي الموفين بعهودهم القائمين بحدود الله،  كما يجزي الآخرين الأولون بالنعيم والآخرين بالعذاب.هذا والله تعالى أسأل  أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما ندرس ونسمع، آمين.
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (13) 
الحلقة (237)
تفسير سورة النساء  (20)


قدر المؤمن عند الله كبير وحرمته عظيمة، لذلك فقد حرم الله سبحانه وتعالى  على المؤمنين أن يأكلوا أموالهم بينهم بالباطل، فلا يغرر بعضهم ببعض، ولا  يغش بعضهم بعضاً، ولا يزيد بعضهم على بعض، إلا ما كان تجارة عن تراض منهم،  كما حرم عليهم قتل بعضهم؛ لأن دم المؤمن عند الله عظيم، ومن يقتل مؤمناً  عدواناً وظلماً فسيصلى ناراً تلظى، جزاء ظلمه وعدوانه.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).حقق اللهم لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء، وهي رابعة السور القرآنية  الكريمة، وها نحن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ  تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ  رَحِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا فَسَوْفَ  نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا  [النساء:29-30].                               
 فضل الإيمان على أهله                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أليس  هذا نداء من نداءات الرحمن؟ بلى. نادى فيه المؤمنين والمؤمنات، لماذا ما  ذكر المؤمنات؟ لأنهن ضمن الفحول والرجال، فليس هناك حاجة إلى ذكرهن مع  الرجال.وقبل كل شيء المؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض. يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:29] لبيك اللهم لبيك! مر نفعل، انه ننتهي، علم  نعلم، بشر نفرح، حذر نرهب ونخف، هذا استعداد من المؤمنين لأنهم أحياء؛  ولهذا ناداهم لينهاهم، لو كانوا أمواتاً ككل الكافرين من المجوس واليهود  والنصارى والمشركين والبوذيين؛ ما هم بأهل لأن يناديهم الرحمن جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه، وما هم بأهل لأن يستجيبوا له في ما أمرهم به أو نهاهم عنه،  وإنما ينادي المؤمنين بوصفهم أحياء، والحي حسب سنة الله يسمع ويبصر وينطق،  ويأخذ إذا يعطى، ويعطي إذا طلب؛ لكمال حياته.إذاً: فلتهنأكم حياتكم. الحمد  لله! والله لولا هذا الإيمان ما نحن بأهل لأن ينادينا الله عز وجل، لكن هو  الذي أحيانا في أبداننا، وأحيانا بإيماننا، أصبحنا أهلاً لأن نسمع كلام  الله ونمتثل أمره ونجتنب نهيه، الحمد لله. أوما عرفتم قيمة الإيمان؟ إليكم  هذا العرض السريع.في هذه المدينة النبوية كان عليه الصلاة والسلام جالساً  مع بعض أصحابه، فمر بين أيديهم رجل في طريقه إلى أهله أو حاجته، وكان رثَّ  الثياب دميم الخلقة، لا يلفت النظر أبداً، فلما مضى قال لهم صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما تقولون في هذا؟ قالوا: هذا حري إذا خطب ألا يزوج، وإذا أمر ألا  يطاع، وإذا قال ألا يسمع، وسكت! ومضى في حديثه معهم، فمر رجل آخر -رجل  منظره جذاب الهيئة وحسن الثياب كأحسن ما يكون- فقال لهم: ما تقولون في هذا.  قالوا: هذا حري إذا خطب أن يزوج، وإذا أمر أن يطاع، وإذا قال يسمع له.  فقال لهم -ولعله حلف-: لملء الأرض من هذا لا تساوي ذلك! ) ملء الأرض من هذا  المنافق صاحب المظهر لا تساوي ذلك المؤمن الرثِّ الثياب الفقير الضعيف.هذا  تقبلونه أم لا؟!وصح لو أن أهل الأرض اجتمعوا على قتل نفس مؤمنة لكبهم الله  في نار جهنم ولا يبالي! ما هو قبيلة أو عشيرة أو جيل من الأجيال، لو أن  أهل الأرض أجمعوا على أذية مؤمن من عباد الله وأوليائه وقتلوه لكبهم في نار  جهنم.إذاً: فهيا نحمد الله على هذه النعمة.                                                                     
 حرمة أكل أموال المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:29] نادانا  ليقول لنا ناهياً لنا:  لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ  [النساء:29] أي: بدون حق، فهذا نص قطعي الدلالة في حرمة  أموال المسلمين إلا إذا أخذت بحق. لم؟ لأنهم أولياء الله وعبيده، ما يرضى  أبداً أن يؤذوا بأكل أموالهم؛ فحرم ذلك تحريماً قطعياً، أكل أموال المؤمنين  بالباطل يكون بالسرقة، بالاختلاس، بالغصب، بالغش، بالخداع، بالكذب بالربا،  وبكل أنواع الباطل.لا يحل لمؤمن أن يأكل مال أخيه المؤمن بغير حق، وهكذا  أمن الله تعالى المؤمنين، إذا وجد المؤمنون في أرض الله في أي بلد وصح  إيمانهم حصل أمن كامل، لا يحتاجون إلى شرط ولا بوليس ولا سجون أبداً، لا  يوجد مؤمن يأخذ مال أخيه بالباطل.لم؟ لأن المؤمنين أحياء، آمنوا بربهم  وبلقائه، وبوعده ووعيده، وبالدار الآخرة وما فيها من عذاب أليم أو نعيم  مقيم.مولاهم سيدهم أمرهم ألا يأكلوا أموال بعضهم بعضاً بالباطل؛ فما بقي من  يمد يده ليأخذ مال أخيه المؤمن، والواقع يشهد، لا يوجد مؤمن حق الإيمان  عرف وآمن يمد يده ليختلس مال مؤمن أبداً ولو مات جوعاً.                                                                      
 التكافل الاجتماعي بين المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                قوله:  أَمْوَالَكُمْ  [النساء:29] إشارة إلى التضامن الذي  يفرضه الإيمان ليجعل أموال المؤمنين كمال واحد، لأن الأموال قوام الأعمال،  وحياة المؤمنين متوقفة على تلك الأموال، إذاً: فلا يحل لصاحب المال أن  يأكل المال بدون حق، بأن يأكله بأي وجه من أوجه نهى الرسول ونهى الله تعالى  عن أكلها، هل يجوز لصاحب المال أن يشتري به خمراً ويشربها؟ أو محرماً  ويلبسه أو يأكله؟ هل يجوز له أن يسرف في ذلك الطعام أو اللباس أو الشراب  ويتجاوز حد الاقتصاد؟ ما يجوز وهو ماله! فأموال المؤمنين كأنها مال واحد  منهم، إذ حياتهم متوقفة عليها:  لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ  [النساء:29] نظيره:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ  أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  [النساء:5].ابنك  سفيه أو أخوك بمعنى: لا يحسن التصرف في المال لا تعطه المال، امرأتك لا  تحسن التصرف، لا تضع المال بين يديها، حرام عليك! لم؟ لأن المال قوام  الأعمال، والحياة شاهدة، والشاهد عندنا: في جعل الأموال أموال المؤمنين،  وليس هذا من باب الافتراء ودعاوى الاشتراكيين التي فعلت الأعاجيب في الناس،  ذاك المعنى باطل، سلبوا أموالهم وصادروها وأخذوها بحجة أن الأموال مشتركة  بين المواطنين، وفعلوا في إخوانهم الأعاجيب وهلكوا.كل ما في الأمر: يجب أن  نعلم أن مالي كمالك كمال أي مؤمن يجب ألا يؤكل إلا بحق، وألا ينفق إلا فيما  يرضي الله عز وجل؛ لأن هذه الأموال حياتنا موقوفة عليها، ونحن مجتمع رباني  إيماني إسلامي، لا يرى بيننا جائع ولا عار ولا ضائع؛ لأن أموالنا كمال  واحد. لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [النساء:29]  أي: بدون حق يقتضي ذلك.قيل: لما نزلت هذه الآية أصبح المسلمون لا يقبلون  الهدية، ولا يقبلون العطية يعطونها، ولا يأكل أحدهم عند أحد، تدعوه يقول:  لا آكل، ما دفعت شيئاً، لما نزلت آية سورة النور بينت الطريق للسالكين، إذ  قال تعالى:  وَلا عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَنْ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ أَوْ  بُيُوتِ آبَائِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ  إِخْوَانِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخَوَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَعْمَامِكُمْ أَوْ  بُيُوتِ عَمَّاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخْوَالِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ  خَالاتِكُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُمْ مَفَاتِحَهُ أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ  [النور:61]  فأصبح المؤمن لا يتحرج، دخل على بيته دعاه أبوه يأكل، ما يقول: ما دفعت  شيئاً! دعاه خاله للأكل يأكل، ما يقول: أنا آكل بالباطل، ما دفعت شيئاً،  فزال ذلك الخوف.                                                                      
 الخيار في البيع                                                                                                    
                                قال عز وجل:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ  مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:29] هذه التجارة معروفة، ولا بد من التراضي، البائع يرضي  المشتري، والمشتري يرضي البائع؛ فإن حصل عدم الرضا بطل البيع، والحكيم صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( إنما البيع عن تراض ) فإذا لم يحصل الرضا بين  الطرفين فلا بيع، ويسقط البيع، وهذا كلام الله:  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ  تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:29].( البيعان بالخيار ما لم  يتفرقا ) ذي قاعدة وضعها صلى الله عليه وسلم، البيعان أحدهما بيِّع على وزن  سيد، وهو بمعنى البائع.واختلف أهل الفقه: ما لم يتفرقا بالقول أو بالبدن؟  فذهب من ذهب إلى أن التفرق يكون بالقول، وذلك إذا قال: ندمت. ما بعتك، أو  قال الآخر: ما اشتريت، مع الأسف ما أريدها، فتفرقا بالقول.والتفرق بالبدن:  أن يخرج من الدكان أو السوق أو محله.والذي هو أرحم أن يكون التفرق  بالأبدان، ما داما في المجلس الواحد ساعة ساعتين يتكلمان يتحدثان، ثم قال  أحدهما: من فضلك ما أبيع أو عدلت، يجب أن يقبل ويرد المبيع له، ولا يؤذي  أخاه، لكن إذا تفرقا هذا ذهب إلى بيته، وهذا إلى بيته لم يبق هناك مراجعة،  لا خيار، أما في المجلس فهذا أخوك تذكر شيئاً كان نسيه، لاحظ شيئاً في  القضية فقال: سامحنا. ينبغي أن تستجيب لأخيك، بل الصالحون حتى لو ذهب إلى  بيته وطالب أن يرد له يستجيب له، لكن بدون ما حق.                                                                      
 معنى التراضي في البيع                                                                                                    
                                إذاً:  لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً  [النساء:29] وقرئت: ( تجارةٌ )   عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:29] ما وجه أكل المال هنا؟ أنت تشتري شاة  بخمسين ريالاً، وتبيعها للآخر بسبعين، ما أخذت عشرين ريالاً زيادة؟ أخذت،  تشتري منزلاً بمليون، وتبيعه بمليون ونصف، بأي حق أخذت هذا النصف المليون  من أخيك؟ بالتراضي. هو رضي بالشراء؛ لأنك تتصور أن مالاً أخذته بدون مقابل،  أنت اشتريت الشيء بخمسين ريالاً، بعها بخمسين على أخيك، فإذا بعتها بسبعين  أو ثمانين، هناك مال زائد أم لا؟ بأي حق تأخذه، السلعة واحدة؟ قل: أذن  الله لنا في ذلك، ما دام أخي راض غير ساخط، ولا رد علي بيعي؛ إذاً: فهذا هو  التراضي، فهذا المال قلَّ أو كثر حلال! وفي هذا فتح باب للتجارة ولا بد  منها، لماذا؟ لأن حاجة الإنسان تقتضي ذلك، إذا لم يوجد من يتجر في الحبوب  في الثمار في الملابس، في اللحوم أين يجد أهل القرية ذلك؟! أكل شيء موجود  في قريتهم؟ غير معقول.فلهذا التجارة محمودة، والتاجر الصدوق الأمين المسلم  مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين. وإليكم نص الحديث الكريم. قال:  يكفي في الرد على من عاب التجار في تجارتهم وقالوا: هذا عدم توكل، وهذا من  جماعة التصوف، يرد عليهم بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( التاجر الصدوق )  تعرفون هذه أم لا؟ كثير الصدق لا يعرف الكذب، أما التاجر الكاذب فاجر.(  التاجر الصدوق الأمين المسلم ) ثلاث صفات: أن يكون أولاً مسلماً، أما كافر  لا قيمة له عند الله.ثانياً: أن يكون أميناً، أما أن يكون خائناً، لا حق له  في هذا المنصب.ثالثاً: الصدوق لا يعرف الكذب.( التاجر الصدوق الأمين  المسلم مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء يوم القيامة ). عَنْ تَرَاضٍ  مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:29] هذه الآية أو هذا بعض الآية الأولى حرم الله تعالى  على المؤمنين والمؤمنات أكل أموال بعضهم بعضاً بغير حق، بغير مقابل، بغير  عوض، أما ما كان برضا أخيك المؤمن فآية سورة النور وضحت الموضوع، فأكل مال  أخيك مع طيب نفسه ورضاه هو من الحلال الذي لا يشك في نيته.هناك أيضاً لطيفة  سبق أن عرفتموها:إذا كان الشخص حيياً لا يرد سائلاً، وعرفت أنت هذا، ثم  جئت فطلبته فأعطاك الذي يملك وبقي جائعاً أو متألماً، هل هذا أخذته بطيب  نفس؟ لا، نفسه ما هي طيبة، لكن حياؤه منع أن يردك.مرة ثانية: أهل القرية  أهل الحي إذا عرفوا شخصاً بينهم حيياً لا يرد سائلاً يتحاشون طلبه؛ خشية أن  يأخذوا مالاً بدون طيب نفس أخيهم، واضح هذا المعنى؟                                                                      
 نهي الله للمؤمنين أن يقتلوا أنفسهم                                                                                                    
                                ثانياً: يقول تعالى:  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ   [النساء:29] النهي الأول عن أكل أموال بعضنا البعض بالباطل، والنهي الثاني:  عن قتل بعضنا بعضاً:  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  [النساء:29] الظاهر:  أنه لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقتل نفسه، وهو ما يعرف بالانتحار، عرفتم؟ لكن الآية  أعم من أن يكون الخطاب للمؤمن، بل كل من قتل مؤمناً فقد قتل نفسه، المؤمنون  كالبنيان الواحد يشد بعضهم بعضاً، وإن تعددت أفرادهم وبلغوا المليارات فهم  في نفس الحكم كجسم واحد: ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل  الجسد الواحد، إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر )، (  كل المؤمن على المؤمن حرام، دمه وعرضه وماله ) فلاحظ. أطلق لفظ الأموال  كأننا مشتركون فيها، وأطلق لفظ النفس أيضاً كأننا نفس واحدة، وهذا هو الحق  لو كنا مؤمنين، هذا لا يتم ولن يتم إلا للمؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم؛  فلهذا على الذين يبكون على تخلفنا وضعفنا وما حل بنا وما نعانيه نحن  المسلمين، الطريق الوحيد أن يحققوا الإيمان في قلوبنا، أن يعرضوا علينا  الإيمان عرضاً سليماً صحيحاً، ويواصلوا ذلك حتى تمتلئ به قلوبنا، وتتجلى  حقائقه في كافة جوارحنا، ثم يصبح مالنا واحداً، ونفسنا واحدة! لأن الكفار  المكذبين لله ورسوله ولقائه الآن فيهم الانتحار، ونسبته تسمعونها، العهر  والزنا والجرائم بلا حساب، ما يعرفون شيئاً اسمه تقوى الله. وإن ظهروا  أمامكم أنهم كذا، وفي بواطنهم الخبث الذي لا يذكر، ولا سبب إلا الكفر أموات  أوساخ كالحيوانات، ويدلك دلالة قطعية أن المؤمن الصادق في قريتك في جماعتك  لا يسرقك لا يكذبك لا يغتابك لا يقتلك لا يأكل مالك، ما السبب في هذا؟  خائف من البوليس؟ آمن فعرف.والذين هبطوا من كمالهم، أمة الإسلام ومن ألف  سنة وهي هابطة، وسبب هبوطها ضعف إيمانها، طاقاتها هبطت؛ لأن النور الدافع  هبط منها، وهذا من كيد الأعداء ومكرهم، هم الذين حولوا قلوبنا وأفسدوا  حياتنا، وأصبحنا أسوأ منهم، هم يضحكون علينا! إذاً:  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ  [النساء:29] لا جماعة تقتل جماعة، ولا حرب تعلن على قبيلة أو  جماعة، ولا واحد يقتل أخاه، فإنما قتل نفسه، وفضلاً أن يقتل نفسه بالذات،   وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  [النساء:29].من لطائف المعنى: إذا قتلت أخاك  المسلم ستقتل أنت، إذاً: قتلت نفسك، القصاص إذا قتل مؤمناً عدواناً وظلماً  يقتل به أم لا؟ إذاً: لا تقتل نفسك يا عبد الله! لأنك إن قَتلت  قُتلت!ثانياً: إن لم يكن قصاصاً قد تقتل شخصاً يقتلك أبوه أو أخوه أو عمه  أو من في قبيلته، فكأنما قتلت نفسك!هل تعرفون ما ورد في قتل النفس؟ اسمعوا  هذا الحديث النبوي الصحيح.يقول: ورد الوعيد الشديد في قاتل نفسه، من ذلك  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من قتل نفسه بشيء ) آلة من الآلات ولو حطبة (  من قتل نفسه بشيء عذب به يوم القيامة ) سواء بالسم أو بالسحر أو بالرصاص (  من قتل نفسه بشيء عذب به يوم القيامة ) رواه الجماعة.وقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من قتل نفسه بحديدة فحديدته يجأ بها بطنه إلى يوم القيامة في نار  جهنم خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً، ومن قتل نفسه بسم -شربه- فسمه في يده  يتحساه في نار جهنم خالداً مخلداً أبداً، ومن تردى من جبل -أو من عمارة من  فوق السطح- فقتل نفسه فهو مترد في نار جهنم خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً ).لو  بلغ هذا الخبر المؤمنين فوعوه وفهموه والله يندر ممكن في مائة سنة ما يقتل  واحداً نفسه! لكن هل بلغهم؟ هل عرفوه؟ هل حفظوه؟ أجيال ما سمعوا به، فعلتنا  هي الجهل، يا من يريد إصلاحنا هيا! علمنا، بصرنا؛ حتى نحيا وتكون حياتنا،  أما تنهانا عن التلصص عن السرقة عن الكذب عن الخداع عن الزنا وقلوبنا ميتة  ما دخلها نور، ولا عرفت الطريق إلى ربها، كيف تحقق ذلك؟                                                                     
 من مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية                                                                                                    
                                 وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:29] ومن مظاهر رحمته: حرم عليكم قتل بعضكم بعضاً، ما  يريد أن تعذبوا ولا أن تشقوا لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.إذاً: نستجيب  لربنا أم لا؟ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ  [النساء:29] وما زال  رَحِيمًا   [النساء:29] من مظاهر رحمته: أنه لم يسمح لنا بشيء اسمه أذى أبداً، حرم  العهر، حرم ما شاء أن يحرم، وحرم أكل المال بالباطل، وحرم قتل النفس.                                                                      
 عاقبة القتل ظلماً وعدواناً                                                                                                    
                                الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ   [النساء:30] قد يشمل هذا كل المحرمات والمنهيات التي جاءت في سورة النساء.  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:30] المنهي المحرم من:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا   [النساء:19] تلك المنهيات كلها إلى هنا  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ   [النساء:30] الذي تقدم ذكره مما حرم الله، لا سيما أنه ما ذكر وعيداً  لأصحابه، فحصر الوعيد في هذه الآية، وإن كان الأقرب: ومن يفعل ذلك المذكور  ألا وهو أكل مال الناس المؤمنين بالباطل، وقتل النفس.وقوله:  عُدْوَانًا  وَظُلْمًا  [النساء:30] بالنسبة إلى القتل، والقتل عدوان، هو الذي يكون  صاحبه معتدياً ليس بناسٍ ولا سكران ولا غافل ولا مخطئ، بل متعمد، فيخرج من  هذا المخطئ، أراد أن يضرب غزالاً أصاب مؤمناً، انتبهتم؟ العدوان هنا  التعمد، من يفعل ذلك عمداً غير غافل، على عمد يريد أن يقتل.ثانياً:  (ظلماً)، فقد يقتل عدواناً وليس بظلم، مثلاً رجل قتل أباه ظلماً وعدواناً،  فقام الابن يقتل هذا الرجل هل قتله ظلماً؟ الجواب: لا، هذا قتل أباه، الذي  يقتل قصاصاً هل هذا القتل ظلماً؟ لا، بل عدل، لكن العمد عمد أم لا؟ إذاً:  لنذكر هذين القيدين: العدوان والظلم.فإن كان ظلماً بدون عدوان أو تعمد ما  ينال هذا العذاب صاحبه، ولكن قتل ظلماً؛ لأن هذا القاتل استوجب القتل  كالقصاص أو كقتل القريب مثلاً، لا بد من القريب.عدواناً: أي: متعمداً  ظالماً لهذا المقتول. ليس له حق في قتله.مرة ثانية: لا بد من الجمع بين  الشرطين، أولاً: أن يكون العمد، العدوان معناه: التعمد، فيخرج الناسي  والغافل والجاهل والمخطئ، هو ما تعمد القتل.ثانياً: أن يكون ظلماً، أما إذا  كان قتل بحق وهو متعمد كما قدمنا: قتل أباك أو ابنك ظلماً وعدواناً فقتلته  أنت، هل قتلك هذا خطأ؟ عمد! هل هو ظلم أو حق؟فهذا العذاب المذكور:   فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا  [النساء:30] والإصلاء بالنار: الإحراق بها،  صلاه في النار: أحرقه، يصليه ناراً يحرقه. فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا  وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا  [النساء:30] ما هو بصعب، أو بما  يتعذر على الله أن يفعله؛ لأنه خلق الخليقة وخلق لها نعيماً وشقاء، وهو  الفعال لما يريد.إذاً: فمن زكى نفسه وطهرها وطيبها أكرمه في ذلك النعيم  المقيم فوق الملكوت الأعلى، ومن خبثها ودساها بأوضار الذنوب والآثام أشقاه  وأرداه في ذلك العذاب الأليم.العبيد عبيده أم لا؟ لو شاء لأدخلنا كلنا  الجنة، في من يرد عليه؟! لو شاء لعذبنا أجمعين! خلقنا ورمى بنا في نار  جهنم! هل هناك من يقول: لم؟ يفعل ما يشاء، لكن رحمته وإحسانه وفضله وإنعامه  وكرمه لا يتناسب مع أن يعذب إنسياً أو جنياً ونفسه طيبة طاهرة.إذاً: دار  الشقاء أسفل ودار النعيم فوق، وهذا الذي قتل نفساً ظلماً وعدواناً نفسه  تعفنت، والله ما أصبحت أهلاً لأن تجاور الله عز وجل، يبقى إذا كان مؤمناً  وطرأ عليه طارئ، ووقع في هذه الجريمة وتاب وبكى وندم زمناً، ثم مات على  توبة فالله عز وجل يدخله النار؛ لأن توبته لا تطهر هذا الدرن العظيم، قتل  ولي الله، فقد قال تعالى كما سيأتي:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93].                                                                      
 بعد القاتل عن الإيمان الصادق                                                                                                    
                                هنا لطيفة نستعجلها: الذي أقرره أنه لا يوجد مؤمن صحيح  الإيمان كامله يقتل مؤمناً عمداً وعدواناً، ما يمكن.مرة ثانية: لا يوجد  مؤمن حق الإيمان صادق الإيمان يقتل مؤمناً عدواناً وظلماً، والدليل قوله  تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً   [النساء:92] هذه الصيغة صيغة نفي لوجود هذا، ليس من شأن المؤمن أبداً أن  يقتل مؤمناً غير خطأ،  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ  [النساء:92] ليس متأهلاً له  أو يقع منه  أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً  [النساء:92].فمن هنا  من تعمد قتل مؤمن عدواناً وظلماً ما كان بمؤمن، وهنا تبقى الآية على  ظاهرها:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ  خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ  عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93].أزيدكم أم لا؟لا يمكن واقعاً أن مؤمناً  مثلك يقدم على قتل مؤمن ظلماً وعدواناً، ما يمكن أبداً! هات مؤمناً ما يقوى  على أن يشتم مؤمناً أو يصفعه بخده! كيف يقتله؟ فإن كانت ظلمة الكفر في  النفس أعمى يفعل ما يشاء، حيوان ميت.                                                                                                        
الكليات الخمس التي أتى الدين بحفظها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! خمس كليات شرائع الله كلها نزلت  للحفاظ عليها، وهي: النفس والعقل والعرض والمال والدين، خمس كليات شرائع  الله كلها تأمر بالمحافظة على هذه.أولاً: النفس:  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا  أَوْلادَكُمْ  [الأنعام:151].ثانياً: المال:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [البقرة:188].ثالثاً: العقل، من  سحر مؤمناً فأفسد عقله يقتل به، حرم الله الخمر والحشيش والنباتات والكذب؛  لأن الكذب يفسد العقل أيضاً، كل ما يفسد عقلك، والدخان، الشيشة، السجائر،  أو تشكون؟ الدخان التدخين يفسد يؤثر على العقل أم لا؟ يؤثر على العقل، تدخل  على مسئول في مكتب في رمضان، يقول: مع الأسف أنا صائم، ما دخنت فلهذا ما  أستطيع أن أتم معاملتك.هذه واحدة فقط، وإلا الدخان ضار بالخمس كلها، ضار  بالمال أم لا؟ عشنا زماناً كان راتب المدرس فيه ثمانون ريالاً، وعلبة  السيجارة بنصف ريال، ويدخن علبتين في اليوم بعض الضائعين، علبتين في اليوم  بكم؟ بريال، ثلاثون ريالاً من ثمانين ريالاً كم بقي؟ خمسون ريالاً للأسرة  بكاملها! وثلاثين ريالاً يحرقها، من يقول بجواز الدخان؟! يوجد بعض العلماء  خدعوا الناس وغرروا بهم. تعرفون العرض؟ الأحرار يموتون دون أعراضهم أم لا؟  الدخان يمس بالعرض، بدليل أن الشاب أيام كنا قبل ما نلغ في أولاغ اليهود  والنصارى -أي: قبل التلفاز- كان الشاب لا يمكن أن يدخن أمام أبويه أبداً  مستحيل! وقد رأينا الرجل يدخن لما يشاهد رجلاً فاضلاً من أهل العلم أو  الصلاح أو من أقربائه، والله يطفئ السيجارة في يده، يضغط عليها ويطفئها؛  حتى ما يقول: فلان يدخن! هذه آية كالشمس في أنه يمس بالعرض أم لا؟ أما  الدين وهو أهم شيء عندنا: الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أكل ثوماً  أو بصلاً فلا يقربن مساجدنا، فقيل: لم يا رسول الله؟! قال: إن الملائكة  تتأذى مما يتأذى منه بنو آدم ) الملائكة تتأذى من الرائحة الكريهة التي  يتأذى منها الآدمي؟ إي والله، فما بالكم بالذي ينفخ رائحته الكريهة في وجه  الملك؟! أين يعيش؟ أليس على يمينه ملك وعلى شماله ملك؟ الكرام الكاتبين  تنفخ في وجهه! ذي وحدها والله لو يعرفها مؤمن لأغمي عليه، ويندم حتى يتمزق،  ينفخ رائحة كريهة في وجه الملائكة وهم يكتبون له وعليه؟! والرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( إذا أراد أحدكم أن يبصق فلا يبصق عن يمينه فإن عن يمينه  ملكاً، فليبصق تحت قدميه ) ذي وحدها كافية، ثم كانوا يتوضئون مما مست  النار، أي: طعام طبخ يتوضئون إذا أكلوه، ثم رحم الله المؤمنين ونسخ هذا  الحكم، ولكن بقي الندب والاستحباب، إذا أكل الإنسان اللحم مطبوخاً يتوضأ  أفضل له، أما لحم البعير لا تسأل: ( من أكل لحم جزور فليتوضأ ) إذا كان  يتوضأ من أكل اللحم أو من أكل المطبوخ فكيف بالذي يدخل النار في جوفه  بكاملها؟! فإذا شك في وضوئه شك في صلاته، كيف تصلي طول حياتك وصلاتك مشكوك  في قبولها وصحتها؟! هذا كله نتيجة الجهل، ما عرفنا الله ولا الطريق إليه،  هجرنا كتاب الله، حولناه إلى الموتى والمقابر، هجرنا سنة رسول الله، بعدنا  عن مجالس العلم، جلسنا بين يدي من يضللونا ولا يهدونا، هذا الذي أصاب أمة  الإسلام.مسألة: من هو الذي له الحق في تنفيذ القصاص؟ الحاكم إمام المسلمين،  لكن إن حصل وأن قضية ما رفعت، وشخص قتل آخر ولده عمداً عدواناً متأكداً  فقتله ما يقتل به، وإن كان القصاص لا بد من إمام المسلمين خشية أن يدعي  أناس أنه مظلوم وهم ظالمون، لكن إن حدث من هذا النوع تحكم عليه أنه في جهنم  وخالد فيها؟! وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (14) 
الحلقة (238)
تفسير سورة النساء  (21)


الكبائر تبعد العبد عن ربه، وتجعله يتخبط في ظلمات العصيان وغياهب المنكر،  والله عز وجل بعد أن بين لعباده الكبائر التي أمرهم باجتنابها ونهاهم عن  إتيانها، أردف ذلك ببيان عاقبة من اجتنب الكبائر، مما أعده الله له في  الدنيا من العز والرفعة والكرامة، فضلاً عما ينتظره في الآخرة من رضوان  الله عز وجل ودخول جنته.                      
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي  والعالم أجمع. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا،  وأكرمنا بحبك يا رب العالمين! ما زلنا مع سورة النساء، ومعنا الليلة آية  واحدة، وقبل تلاوتها ودراستها أذكر المستمعين والمستمعات بالآيتين  السابقتين لها تذكيراً للناسين، وتعليماً لغير العالمين.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ  تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ  رَحِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا فَسَوْفَ  نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا  [النساء:29-30].   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [النساء:29] لبيك اللهم لبيك! نادانا  مولانا بعنوان الإيمان بوصفنا أحياء غير أموات نعقل ونفهم، ونمتثل ونفعل،  نادانا ليأمرنا أو لينهانا، لينهانا عن أي شيء؟ عن أكل أموال بعضنا البعض،  سواء بالسرقة بالتلصص بالخيانة بالغش بالخداع بأي سبيل من سبل التوصل إلى  مال المؤمن  لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  [النساء:29] فإن كان بحق فلك ذلك، ولا بد من مراعاة قيود النفس ورضا صاحب  المال. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ  بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ [النساء:29] هذه الآية من عرفها وفهمها وسمعها ضع  عنده مليارات الدولارات والله ما يأخذ منها ريالاً واحداً، أزيد أحلف أم  لا؟ والله ما من عبد آمن بعد أن عرف وسمع هذا النداء، والله ما يمد يده إلى  مال مؤمن يأكله بالباطل قط، والذي ما آمن أو آمن وما عرف من الجائز أن  يسرق .. أن يختلس .. أن يزور؛ لأنه شبه ميت! هذا سر القضية. يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ [النساء:29] بين البائع  والمشتري، يشتري البضاعة بخمسين ويبيعها بألف، كم استفاد؟ أموالاً كثيرة!  وله فيها حق، ما أخذها بالباطل، لأن البيع عن تراض، وباع البضاعة ممن  اشتراها عن رضاه، هنا مسألة تحتاجون إليها. أنت تبيع البر أو السكر أو  الزيت بمبلغ، لنفرض أن اللتر الزيت بعشرة ريالات، وأنت اشتريته من الشام أو  من إيطاليا بريال، فهل تبيعه بعشرة وأنت اشتريته بريال؟ ما أكلت حق من  باعك؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنه هكذا في السوق بعشرة ريالات، فإن اشتريته بعشرة  ريالات، وبعته باثني عشر ريال بحسب السوق لك ذلك، فإن بعته بعشرين وفي  السوق يساوي اثني عشر وثلاثة عشر ريال، وإنما استغللت فرصة رجل كبير السن  أو عجوز من عجائز القرية أو ولد صغير، وبعته البضاعة التي باثني عشر بعشرين  أو بخمسة عشر؛ هذا هو الغبن وهو حرام.لا يحل أن تغبن! نعم لو اشتريته  بريال وفي السوق يساوي عشرين بعه بعشرين، لكن اشتريته بعشرة فقط والسوق  يساوي فيه اثنتي عشرة أو ثلاث عشرة ينبغي أن تبيعه كما في السوق، فإن أنت  خادعت رجلاً لا يعرف أو عجوزاً أو ولداً صغيراً ما يدري، وبعت له البضاعة  بأغلى مما في السوق بزيادة الكلفة؛ فهذا هو الغبن، ويجب أن يرجع عليه وترد  عليه ما أخذته، عرفتم هذه في باب البيع والشراء؟ هي عن تراض، لكن ما فيه  رضا حقيقي، غشه.ثانياً: قال:  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا [النساء:29].يا معشر المؤمنين! لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقتل  أخاه المؤمن، ولا يحل أن يقتل نفسه، وقد قال: (أموالكم) باعتبار أن المال  قوام الأعمال، وأن الأموال عندي وعندك وعند فلان كلها عائدها على الأمة  تنتفع به. كذلك نفسي ونفسك ونفس كل مؤمن كنفسي أنا ونفسك أنت: ( المؤمن  للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً )، المؤمنون كالجسد الواحد فقتلك لنفسك  كقتلك للآخر، لا فرق بينهما، وعرفنا أنه لا يحل إزهاق روح مؤمن إلا بالحق:   وَلا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ  [الأنعام:151] حتى ولو كانت نفس يهودي أو مجوسي أو صليبي لا يحل إزهاقها  إلا بحق، ما الحق؟ أن يَقتُل فيُقتل، ما الحق؟ إن زنى وفجر يقتل بزناه  وفجوره، حق، ارتد بعد إيمانه ليعبث بالإسلام يقتل لردته، الكافر إذا أعلنت  الحرب بيننا وبينهم اقتله، هناك معاهدة سلم موادعة كما وادع الرسول اليهود  لا يحل أن تقتل كافراً بوصفه كافراً!  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا  وَظُلْمًا [النساء:30] هل تذكرون العدوان هنا؟ بمعنى: العمد، يريد أن  يقتله، ما هو ساه ولا ناس ولا غالط ولا.. ولا..، وإنما يتعمد قتله، هذا  العدوان، والظلم: بغير حق، يقتله على عمد وهو بغير حق، أما إن تعمد قتله  لأنه مستحق للقتل قتل مثلاً أو زنى هذا ليس بالظلم، هاتان الآيتان  الكريمتان درسناهما في الدرس الماضي، والآن مع ما تحملان من هداية نتذكر  بها ما فهمنا.                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ من هداية الآيتين.[أولاً: حرمة مال المسلم، وكل مال  حرام، سواء حازه بسرقة أو غش أو قمار أو ربا ].هذا هو شأننا معشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! حرم علينا مولانا هادينا ومربينا مكرمنا أن نأكل أموال إخواننا  بالباطل فاستجبنا، الحمد لله! هذا مأخوذ من قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ   [النساء:29].[ ثانياً: إباحة التجارة والترغيب فيها، والرد على جهلة  المتصوفة الذين يمنعون الكسب بحجة التوكل على الله ] كانوا. الآن انتهوا،  ما أنت مؤمن بالله؟ بلى، ما تتوكل عليه؟ أتوكل، إذاً: اجلس في المسجد لم  تخرج إلى السوق وتبيع وتشتري؟ رزقك على الله؟! هذا أيام كانوا يطبقونه في  الأمة وويقعدون بها، من أين عرفنا إباحة التجارة؟ من النداء:  إِلَّا أَنْ  تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ [النساء:29]. [ ثالثاً: تقرير  مبدأ: ( إنما البيع عن تراض، ) و: ( البيعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا ) ] هذان  الحديثان يجب على كل من يدخل السوق ليبيع أو يشتري أن يحفظهما، وإلا فهو  عاص آثم، ويطرد من السوق، وللأسف لا يوجد واحد في المليون يحفظهما! ولكن  هذا هو الحق فعدلوا عنه وهبطوا، أيصعب على مؤمن أن يحفظ: ( إنما البيع عن  تراض )؟ البيع عن تراضي يقولها بالعامية صعبة؟ رضا من البائع ورضا من  المشتري، ( البيعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا ) أسهل الأحاديث. إذا بعت أخاك  شيئاً وأنت في المسجد، وقال: سامحني ندمت رد عليه، أخوك لا تزعجه! إذا  تفرقتما وكل ذهب إلى حاله ما هناك حاجة إلى الرجوع إلا من باب الإقالة، وفي  الحديث: ( من أقال عثرة امرئ مسلم أقال الله عثرته يوم القيامة ).قال: [  رابعاً: حرمة قتل المسلم نفسه أو نفس غيره من المسلمين؛ لأنهم أمة واحدة  ].المسلمون أمة أو أمم؟ أمة واحدة، أفرادها أعضاء فيها، هل يجوز أن تقطع  أصبعك، تقول: أنا ما قتلت نفسي، أصبعي؟! فواحد من ألف مليون كالذي يقطع من  نفسه بضعاً منه ويقول: هذا يجوز .[خامساً: الوعيد الشديد لقاتل النفس  عدواناً وظلماً بالإصلاء بالنار].تذكرون لطيفة من لطائف الدرس، هل يعقل أن  مؤمناً صادق الإيمان يقتل مؤمناً غيره خطأ؟!الجواب:لا. المؤمن الذي عرف  الله وامتلأ قلبه بالخوف منه والحب فيه والله ما يعمد إلى عبد يعبد الله  فيقتله، يرضى أن يموت هو ولا يموت الآخر، ولهذا قال الرسول الكريم صلى الله  عليه وسلم لـعبد الله بن عمر : ( يا عبد الله ! كن عبد الله المقتول، ولا  تكن عبد الله القاتل )، وقال: ( إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل  والمقتول في النار، قالوا: يا رسول الله! هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟!  قال: إنه كان حريصاً على قتل أخيه ) وإلا لماذا جرد سيفه؟! والآية الكريمة  يقول تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا  خَطَأً [النساء:92] يا عرب! فهمتم هذه اللغة أم لا؟  وَمَا كَانَ  لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً [النساء:92] أما عمداً  فمستحيل، مؤمن يقتل مؤمناً؟ لا والله! إلا في حال الخطأ فقط، أراد أن يصيد  غزالة سدد سهمه فأصاب مؤمناً، أما أن يتعمد أن يقتله! ومن ثم إذا سمعنا  الجزاء ما نعجب؛ إذ قال تعالى في آخر السياق:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93].[سادساً: إذا كان القتل غير عدوان كأن كان خطأً، أو كان غير  ظلم، بأن كان عمداً ولكن بحق، كقتل من قتل والده أو ابنه، أو أخاه فلا  يستوجب هذا الوعيد الشديد ]؛ لأنه بحق.إذاً: هذا تذكير بالآيتين السابقتين.                                                                                                         
الشهادة لله بالألوهية ولنبيه بالرسالة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ما المراد بالآية؟! الآية معناها: العلامة الدالة على شيء، يا  فلان! من أنت؟ قال: أنا إبراهيم بن سعد. قلنا: ما آية ذلك؟ يخرج البطاقة  اقرأ، ما علامة أنك إبراهيم بن سعد؟ أنا ذاهب إلى قباء، دلوني على الآيات  الدالة عليه. العمارة الفلانية والشارع الفلاني، فالآية: العلامة، كم آية  في القرآن؟ ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، كل آية تدل دلالة قطعية كدلالة  الكتاب في يدي، في من ينكر؟ كل آية تدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن  محمداً رسول الله، والله العظيم! كل آية من ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية  كل آية على انفراد تدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول  الله.قولوا: ما وجه ذلك؟ كيف نفهم هذا؟ الجواب: هذه الآية من أنزلها؟ ما في  من يقول: غير الله، أو يقول: لا أدري، لا تدري؟ ادر إذاً تعلم! من أنزل  هذه الآية؟ ما عندنا من يقول إلا الله، إذاً: الله أنزله الله موجود، ومن  نزلت عليه؟ في من يقول غير محمد؟ إذاً: محمد رسول الله، ما دام أنزل عليه  آياته إذاً: أرسله رسولاً، كل آية تشهد بأنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً  رسول الله.ثم إذا آمنت بالله منزل الآيات ومرسل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  اسمع شهادته:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [آل  عمران:18] شهد الله بماذا؟ بأنه لا إله إلا هو، ما تفسير هذا؟ لما يشهد في  قريتكم رجل عالم تقبلون الشهادة أم لا؟ أو تقولون: يكذب؟ الله شاهد على علم  بأنه خالق كل شيء، وبيده كل شيء، وأمامه كل شيء، ما رأى إلهاً يستحق أن  يعبد، فقال: أشهد أنه لا إله إلا أنا.والملائكة يشهدون أيضاً؟ فيه من تساوي  شهادته شهادة الملائكة؟ الملائكة يحيطون بالعالم بأسره علويه وسفليه،  يشهدون على علم أنه لا إله يعبد إلا الله.ثالثاً: أولوا العلم، العلماء من  الرسل والأنبياء وأهل العلم الكل يشهد بأعلى صوته بأنه لا إله إلا الله،  تشك مع هذا؟ إذاً: ميت أنت! شهادة العلماء وحدها كافية، أنتم تصدقون  يهودياً، قال: وصلنا للقمر، طأطأتم رءوسكم: وصل! وكذبوا ما وصلوا.هذه  اللطيفة قد تخفى عليكم، وهي لنعلم أننا مطالبون كعقلاء أن نستدل على وجود  الله وعلى ألوهيته بالآيات الكونية، بالشمس بالقمر بالموت بالحياة، بالصحة  بالمرض، إذ كل هذه الأحداث الله موجدها، فهو موجود إذاً! لكن إذا ما توصلت  إلى الاستدلال بهذا على أنه لا إله إلا الله، تقول: يكفيني أنا، أنا سمعت  الله يشهد بأنه لا إله إلا هو، أشهد بشهادة الله! والله لتكفي، أنا شهدت  بشهادة ربي، قال تعالى في سورة آل عمران:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [آل عمران:18] أيضاً  وَأُوْلُوا  الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:18] أيضاً، إذاً: أنا أشهد بما شهد به الله وملائكته  وأولوا العلم، يكفيك ولو تغمض عينيك عن الدنيا كلها، ما تحتاج إلى دليل ولا  برهان.هذه الآية الكريمة اسمعوا تلاوتها واحفظوها. أو ما تستطيعون؟ آية  واحدة، ما نستطيع يا شيخ! اسمعوا. هذا عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما  يقول لكم: (إن أمي أم الفضل تقول: صليت المغرب وراء رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فقرأ بسورة:  وَالْمُرْسَلاتِ عُرْفًا  [المرسلات:1] فحفظتها)،  صلت وراء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما صلينا الليلة قرأ بـ: (الكافرون)  والله ما يحفظها واحد، إلا من قرأها وتلاها وهو يحفظ، أما يسمعها فقط  يحفظها مع أن الكافرون كم آية فيها؟ هذه والمرسلات ذات المتشابهات: و  وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُكَذِّبِين  َ  [المرسلات:47] تسع مرات! حفظتها،  والآن نتحدى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يسمعها من القارئ وهو يصلي ثم يحفظها! واقع  هذا أم لا؟ لماذا؟ لأننا هابطون، ما نحن طالعون، أصحاب الرسول تلك الأجيال  كانوا طالعين أم لا؟ ونحن هابطون.وندلل على هذه الحقيقة أيام كنا شبيبة في  البلد إخواننا في القرآن يسمع أغنية أم كلثوم فريد الأطرش كذا من تلك الآلة  يحفظها باللحن! ما هو بالصيغة، عرفتم؟ يحفظها بلحنها وجرسها، سمعها، ما  شاهد الأطرش ولا عايش فلانة، لم؟ لأننا هابطون، أما أن تحفظ آية ما هو  معقول! من منكم يذكر لنا الحديثين اللذين حدثنا بهما، وقلنا: يجب أن  نحفظهما؟ من؟ ( البيعان بالخيار ) ، أنتم حفظتم: ( إنما البيع عن تراض )،  هيا احفظوا هذه الآية، وهي من الآيات التي خير من الدنيا وما فيها لأمة  الإسلام، في هذه السورة ثماني آيات، الواحدة تعدل الدنيا وما فيها.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه نكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ  مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ  مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31] آية واحدة:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ  مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ  مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31] يا لها من بشرى! هذه الآية تزن الدنيا وما  فيها:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ  عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31]  ألا وهو الجنة، من المخاطب؟ الله، من المخاطبون؟ نحن؛ لأنه نادانا بـ:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ  [النساء:29] ثم قال هنا:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا  [النساء:31]  اسمعوا. والاجتناب: الابتعاد، نترك القضية المنهي عنها إلى جانباً، ما نقبل  عليها ليفعلها، نتركها جانباً:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ  [النساء:31]  الكبائر: واحدها كبيرة، ما تطاق، ما تحمل، والجمع كبائر. إِنْ  تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ  [النساء:31] من الذي  ينهانا؟ الله ورسوله هما اللذان ينهيانا عن الكبائر، لماذا ينهانا الله عن  الكبيرة؟ حتى لا نهلك، والله العظيم! لا حاجة إلينا هو أبداً، وإنما ينهانا  عن أكل السم حتى لا نموت، كذا أم لا؟ ينهانا عن شرب الحشيش حتى لا نفقد  عقولنا، ينهانا عن عقوق والدينا لتمزيق الصلة بيننا ونصبح أعداء.                                
 نهي الله عن المحرمات لتطيب النفوس المؤمنة                                                                                                    
                                والله ما ينهانا الله ولا رسوله عن شيء إلا من أجل صالحنا  فقط؛ لأن المنهيات المعبرة عنها بالمحرمات معناها كالسم، والحديد والنار  وما إلى ذلك.فالله ولينا ومولانا ما يرضى لنا أن نهلك أبداً أنفسنا، فما  حرم الله من عقيدة أو كلمة أو عمل أو صفة إلا لأنها ضارة بنا:  إِنْ  تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ  [النساء:31] الجزاء:   نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ  [النساء:31] وإذا كفر عنا سيئاتنا طبنا  وطهرنا أم لا؟ لأن الجنة دار السلام لا تدخلها النفس الخبيثة، اقسم بالله  وأحلف، الجنة دار السلام ومواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين  نزلوا بها وحلوا فيها، لا يدخلها إلا ذو روح طيبة طاهرة، الروح الخبيثة  المنتنة هيهات هيهات أن تدخل دار السلام، حتى الذين يكون لهم إيمان وصالح  أعمال واستوجبوا النار يحترقون ويصبحون كالفحم، ثم يخرجون فيغسلون في نهر  خاص يقال له: الحياة عند باب الجنة، فينبتون كما ينبت العشب والنبات من  جديد، أما روح خبيثة بالشرك والآثام والمعاصي تدخل الجنة؟ هيهات هيهات! أهل  الحلقة يذكرون أن الحكم لله قد صدر في هذه القضية، وأحكام الله لا تعقب،  هل هناك محكمة تراجع الله؟  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ   [الرعد:41] ما هذا الحكم؟ خل الزوار الليلة يأخذونه، والله خير لهم من  العودة بمليون جنيه مصري، ما هذا؟ اسمع هذا الحكم. واسأل أهل العلم إذا لم  تفهم معناه. قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] من يراجع؟ قد أفلح من زكى نفسه، وقد خاب من دسا  نفسه، إذاً: احلف بالله ولا تتردد، ( أَفْلَحَ ) ما معنى أفلح؟ شق طريقه  إلى الجنة، (وقد خاب) خسر حتى نفسه.إذاً: هذا الحكم حلف الله عليه لتطمئن  نفوسنا، وتستقر هذه الأحكام في قلوبنا، حلف عليه بأيمان ما حلفها على شيء  في القرآن بكامله:  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا  [الشمس:1]، هذه يمين أم لا؟  هذه واو القسم،  وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *   وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *   وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ  وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا   [الشمس:1-8].لم يحلف ربنا؟ من أجلنا؛ لأننا فطرنا على طبيعة، وهي أننا إذا  ألقي إلينا الخبر ما نثق ولا تطمئن نفوسنا حتى يحلف لنا عليه، فهو يحلف  لصالحنا، ما رأينا لله أقساماً كهذه، هو حلف بالتين والزيتون، وطور سنين،  والسماء والطارق، لكن سبعة أيمان أو ثمانية لقضية واحدة، هذا الحكم من أراد  الجنة ودار السلام من الآن يعزم على تزكية نفسه، يتعرف إلى الأدوات  المزكية، ويتعرف إلى كيفية استعمالها في أوقاتها بكمياتها، ويأخذ في تزكية  نفسه، هذا الذي يزكو.ومن قال: إيش فيه؟ ما نستطيع هذا، دعنا من هذا، الله  غفور رحيم، سوف تدق الساعة ويذهب هذا الظن كله، إذا وقف ملك الموت وشاهده  ورآه في الغرغرة فات الأوان، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف ما تزكو به  النفس وتطيب، ويعرف كيف يستعمله، ويستعمله إيماناً أيضاً واحتساباً، وبذلك  يزكي نفسه، كما يعرف ما يخبثها ويدسيها؛ ليجتنبه ويبتعد عنه طول حياته، هذا  الذي يريد الجنة ومواكبة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.في الحقيقة  دروسنا هذه ما هي ذات قيمة، لم؟ نذكر مسائل كثيرة، ولا نحفظ كل شيء، لو  كنا جادين فالطريق إلى دار السلام مسألة واحدة فقط نحفظها نفهمها، نعزم  ونصمم على تطبيقها والعمل بها، نقضي الساعة والساعتين وهي هم من همومنا،  وبذلك نترقى في العلم والعمل، والآن مسائل كثيرة، فهمتم هذه البربرية وإلا  لا؟إني لعلى علم مما أقول.                                                                      
 الكبائر التي يجب اجتنابها                                                                                                    
                               ما هي الكبائر التي يجب أن نتجنبها؟ من سأل هذا السؤال؟ ولا  أحد، ولو مشينا ما في من يسأل،  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا  تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ  [النساء:31]، الجزاء:  نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ  [النساء:31]، أولاً، وندخلكم الجنة ثانياً، ما الكبائر يا  شيخ؟ ما أنتم في حاجة إلى معرفتها، صحيح أم لا؟قلنا: الكبائر: جمع كبيرة،  وتسمى بالموبقة، أي: المهلكة، والرسول في أحاديثه المختلفة المتنوعة بحسب  أحوال الحاضرين ومن يأتي ومن يغيب من ساعة إلى ساعة يعطيهم بعض الكبائر،  حتى قيل لـابن عباس : الكبائر سبع؟ قال: (هي إلى السبعين أقرب)، ومرة أخرى  قال لهم: (هي إلى السبعمائة أقرب من سبعين).أولاً: الرسول الكريم يقول: (  اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات )، أي: الكبائر السبع المهلكات، قالوا: ما هي يا  رسول الله؟ قال: ( الشرك بالله، وقتل النفس، والزنا، وأكل الربا، وأكل مال  اليتيم، والتولي يوم الزحف، وقذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات ).مرة قال: (  ألا )، ألو ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر ). لماذا الشيخ يقول: ألو؟ لأنكم  ألفتموها، الأطفال الصغار تأخذ الهاتف: ألو ألو، ما معنى ألو يا بنيتي؟ ما  ندري، ما معنى ألو؟ قالوا: هكذا خلقت، ما عرفنا معناها، فلما كانت تحركنا  أكثر من ألا، نقول: ألو انتبهوا أنتم تسمعون؟( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ ،  قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله، قال: الشرك بالله )، ما معنى الشرك بالله يا  شيخ؟ أن تدعو غير الله؛ ليعطيك حاجتك، أن تستعين بالله؛ ليحفظك ويقيك من  خوفك، أن تنحني راكعاً أو ساجداً؛ تعظيماً وإجلالاً لغير الله، هذا الشرك  أكبر الكبائر.ثم قال: ( وعقوق الوالدين )، عق والديه: قطع الصلة بهما،  وآذاهما وقصّر في حقوقهما، وكان متكئاً؛ لتعب وكبر السن، ثم لما جاءت  الثالثة جلس ثم قال: ( ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وقول الزور،  ألا وشهادة الزور )، حتى تمنوا أن لو سكت رسول الله؛ خافوا أن تنزل صواعق  أو يحصل بلاء، قول الزور شهادة الزور.أيام هبطنا يوجد في المحكمة في بلاد  المسلمين صعاليك مثلي جالسين، يأتي الرجل له حاجة بالشهادة يقول: تشهدون  معنا؟ إذا فيه شيء .. عشرة ريالات وإلا لن نشهد، يقول: تفضل، يشهد فلان قال  فلانة كذا كذا كأنك حاضر، ويعود يتسكع في الظل كما كان، عرفتم؟ حادثة ثبتت  شهد عليها سبعون رجلاً من القبيلة بالكذب، لا لوم ولا عتاب؛ لأنهم ما  عرفوا، والله ما عرفوا، لو علموا وعرفوا لو يقتّلون ويصلّبون ويحرّقون ما  يشهدون شهادة زور، وهل المسلمون اليوم علموا؟ أين العلم، ما دامت مظاهر  الضلال والفسق والباطل والشرك متجلية كالشمس أين العلم؟ ما علموا.تريدون أن  نعلم وإلا لا؟ والله لو كنا صادقين نريد أن نعلم؛ لنعبد الله ونتقرب إليه  لكان هذا المسجد كله يمتلئ كل ليلة وما يجد النساء أين يجلسن إلا عند باب  المسجد، وإن شئتم حلفت بالله، لو كنا نريد أن نعلم لنترقى في العلم والصلاح  والتقوى لكان من المغرب إلى العشاء لا يبقى رجل في السوق ولا في الدكان  ولا في البيت ولا في الشارع كل الأمة في بيت ربها؛ تتلقى الكتاب والحكمة  وتزكي أنفسها، هل هذا موجود في العالم؟ إذاً: كيف يتعلمون؟ وإذا لم يتعلموا  كيف يستقيمون على منهج الحق وما عرفوه؟! الكبائر تعرف بالعد أو بالحد؟قال  الحكماء: تعرف بالحد لا بالعد؛ العد كثيرة.فما هو حدها؟كل قول أو اعتقاد أو  عمل أو صفة لعن الله أو رسوله صاحبها فهي كبيرة، كل ما ورد فيه لعن عن  الله أو عن رسوله فقط فهو كبيرة، هيا: ( لعن الله المتشبهين من الرجال  بالنساء، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال )، فتشبه الرجل بالمرأة كبيرة..  يحلق وجهه؛ لحيته .. شاربه يعمل الأحمر والأكحل وكذا، والحناء في يديه،  ماذا تقولون فيه؟ تشبه وإلا لا؟ ملعون أم لا؟ ما معنى ملعون؟ مطرود من رحمة  الله، ما هو أهل للجنة دار السلام.المتشبها   من النساء بالرجال ماذا تصنع؟  تحلق رأسها وتجعله كشعر الرجل، وتلبس الكرفتة وتلبس البدلة، وتعمل -إن  استطاعت- بعض الشعرات في وجهها؛ لتكون كالرجل، ملعونة وإلا لا؟ ملعونة.(  لعن الله السارق يسرق البيضة )، السرقة كبيرة وإلا لا أو ما هي كبيرة؟ ولو  بيضة دجاجة، كبيرة صاحبها ملعون أم لا؟ كبيرة.( لعن الله آكل الربا وموكله  وكاتبه وشاهديه )، كم واحد ملعون؟ خمسة، إذاً: أكل الربا كبيرة، وكتابته  كبيرة، والشهادة له كبيرة، يا ويحنا! الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، لا نأكل الربا  ولا نجري وراءه، ألستم كلكم كذلك؟ ومن عنده دريهمات في البنك من الغد  يسحبها سمعت؟ وإذا خاف عليها تضيع يتركها، وإذا جاء يأخذ قال له: خذ هذه  الفائدة يقول: لا لا، الفائدة حرام لا تحل لي، بأي شيء آخذها أنا ما عرقت  عليها ولا عملت شيئاً، أنا أودعتكم هذا المال محفوظ عندكم.ثانياً: كل ما  ورد فيه وعيد بالعذاب في الدنيا أو الآخرة فهو كبيرة، والقرآن فيه الوعيد؛  ما يتوعد الله به عباده من عذاب يوم القيامة، مثال ذلك:  الَّذِينَ  يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا  [النساء:10]. لا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً ...   [النساء:29]..كذلك: الويل وعيد بالعذاب:  وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ   [المطففين:1]،  وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُكَذِّبِين  َ  [المرسلات:15]، كل ما  ورد فيه وعيد فهو كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، الذي يطفف عندما يبيع أو يشتري  نقّص في الكيل والوزن هذا وعيد له. وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ   [الجاثية:7]، كل من يكذب ويزور الكذب ويحسنها؛ لتقبل فهو ملعون كبيرة من  كبائر الذنوب.كل ما ورد فيه حد يقام عليه كالزنا، الزاني إذا كان بكراً  يجلد مائة جلدة:  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:2]، والمحصن يرجم ويقتل، السارق تقطع  يده، القاتل يقتل.إذاً: كل ما ورد فيه حد من حدود الشرع فهو كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب، ولا بد من معرفة ذلك من طريق الكتاب والسنة، قال الله وقال  رسوله.الكذب كبيرة وإلا لا؟ ألا لعنة الله على الكاذبين، الكذب كبيرة؟ نعم،  بل المؤمن لا يكذب أبداً، والرسول قرر هذا:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ  مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ  [النساء:31]، من الناهي؟ الله ورسوله، الجزاء: يكفر  عنا سيئاتنا، ما هي السيئات؟ هنا دون الكبائر، لفظ السيئة: يطلق على كل  اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل يسوء إلى الإنسان ويفسد قلبه وروحه، لكن فيه كبير  وفيه صغير، وهذه الحقيقة تعرف كالتالي:مثلاً: انتهرت مؤمناً بصوت عال هذه  سيئة، بالنسبة إلى ضربه على خده ماذا تعتبر؟ صغيرة وإلا لا؟فأنت لما اجتنبت  ضربه خفت من الله وأبيت واكتفيت بالنهر والصوت العالي هذا الذي جعلك ترجع  إلى الوراء وما تضرب أخاك تنازلك عن هذا يكفر سيئتك.مثال هذا: نظر إلى  امرأة وأراد أن يمسها ويجسها بيديه، ثم خاف من الله وارتعدت فرائصه وعاد  وما رجع، النظرة الأولى تكفر، تركه للمسها أو جسها بيده؛ خوفاً من الله  يكفر عنه السيئة الأولى سيئة النظر.مثلاً: الذي خلا بامرأة الخلوة بها  حرام، وأراد أن يفجر بها فخاف من الله، خوفه من الله حسنة وإلا لا؟ هذا  الخوف الذي علا وغشّا قلبه يمحو سيئة الخلوة. نجا، أو ما فهمتم؟ كل الذنوب  فيها صغائر وكبائر؛ فالذي يجتنب الكبيرة خوفاً من الله، وحباً فيه ورغبة  فيما عنده، هذا الخوف من الله يمحو ذلك الأثر السيئ ما يبقيه،  إِنْ  تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31]، ألا وهو  الجنة دار الأبرار.إن شاء الله غداً نعيد أيضاً بيان هذه الآية ومعها آيات  أخرى.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (15) 
الحلقة (239)
تفسير سورة النساء  (22)


فضل الله عز وجل بعض العباد على بعض في الرزق، ونهاهم سبحانه وتعالى عن  التحاسد فيما بينهم، فلا ينظر الواحد إلى غيره من أصحاب الأموال الكثيرة،  والمناصب الرفيعة، فيتمنى زوال ما عندهم حسداً من عند نفسه، فالله عز وجل  هو مقسم الأرزاق لحكم بالغة عنده تعالى، وعلى كل عبد سؤال الله عز وجل من  فضله، والسعي والكد والاكتساب من وجوه الحلال.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات  المستمعات!إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ من أجل أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء، والآية التي  تدارسناها بالأمس تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم إِنْ  تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا  [النساء:31].أبشّر كل  مؤمن ومؤمنة كما كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشرون أصحابهم،  أبشّر كل مؤمن ومؤمنة قاما بأداء الواجبات وتجنبا كبائر الذنوب من المنهيات  والمحرمات بأن لهم الجنة، لا يمنعهم عنها إلا الموت؛ إذ هذا وعد الله  الصادق:  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا ، معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات،  كَبَائِرَ مَا  تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ ، أي: الذي ينهاكم الله ورسوله عنه من كبائر الذنوب يكفر  عنكم سيئاتكم الصغائر يسترها ولا يخاطبكم بها، ويدخلكم الجنة دار  السلام.الكبائر: جمع كبيرة موبقة مهلكة.وواجب كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يحيط علماً  بالكبائر كما نعرف أمور الدنيا بالتفصيل حتى أنواع الحلويات والطعام  والشراب، ما نعرف هذه الكبائر!فالحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل مناسبة  يذكر عدداً؛ مرة ستة .. مرة سبعة .. مرة ثلاثة، يلقيها إليهم؛ ليحفظوها  شيئاً فشيئاً، لكن لا بأس أن نذكر ما ورد وما حفظناه عنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم.أولاً: قلنا أكبر الكبائر الشرك بالله عز وجل، الرسول الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم هو الذي كان جالساً بين أصحابه في هذا المسجد يعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة ويزكيهم قال: ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول  الله! قال: الشرك بالله )؛ لأن الشرك ذنب عظيم، وإذا لم يتب العبد منه قبل  موته.. قبل أن يغرغر فالجنة حرام عليه، آيس من دخولها، وهذا خبر الله عز  وجل وهو حكم من أحكامه:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  [النساء:48]،  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48].ومن سورة الحج يبين تعالى خسران المشركين كيف يكون:  ذَلِكَ  وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ  وَأُحِلَّتْ لَكُمُ الأَنْعَامُ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الأَوْثَانِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ  *  حُنَفَاءَ لِلَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ  [الحج:30-31]، سقط من السماء، من السماء مسيرة خمسمائة  عام للطائر،  خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ ، قبل أن يصل  إلى الأرض فتمزقه،  أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ  [الحج:31]، لا يعثر عليه. وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي  مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ [الحج:31].وبعد الشرك بالله قتل النفس، ما بعد الشرك ذنب  قبل قتل النفس، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى في صفات عباد الرحمن:  وَالَّذِينَ  لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ  الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلا يَزْنُونَ  [الفرقان:68].الكبائر: الشرك، قتل النفس، الزنا.وهذا ابن مسعود يتعلم ويقف  في طرف الحلقة ويقول: ( يا رسول الله! أي الذنب أعظم عند الله؟ فيقول: أن  تجعل لله نداً وقد خلقك )، الند: تناده به وتضاده وتدعوه كما تدعو الله،  وتتقرب إليه كما تتقرب إلى الله.( ثم قال: ثم أي؟ قال: أن تقتل ولدك؛ خشية  أن يأكل معك، قال: قلت: ثم أي؟ قال: أن تزني بحليلة جارك )، وبعد هذا عقوق  الوالدين، أي: قطعهما وقطع البر والخير والإحسان عنهما.ثم ماذا من الكبائر؟  أكل الربا، أكل مال اليتيم، أما قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ  أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10].ثم قول الزور وشهادة الزور، يا  من يشهد كاذباً فإنك من مرتكبي أعظم الكبائر، هل هناك مؤمن عبد الله أو  أمة الله يشهد وهو يعلم أن الله يعلمه ويسمع شهادته ويراه ويقدم على شهادة  الزور، والكذب ألا لعنة الله على الكاذبين!ثم التولي يوم الزحف، أين الزحف  يا شيخ؟ قد يأتي، إذا تقابل الفريقان فريق المؤمنين وفريق الكافرين في ساحة  القتال وزحف الكل، فالذي يفر من ساحة الزحف ارتكب أكبر كبيرة:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا  فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ  *  وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ  إِلَّا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزًا إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ  بَاءَ بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   [الأنفال:15-16].ومن الكبائر الواردة في السنة: قذف المحصنات الغافلات  المؤمنات، مؤمنة غافلة في بيتها تعبد الله يتهمها ويشيع عنها أنها زنت أو  أنها تتعاطى كذا.. أو كذا.. كذا. وهي أمة الله المستورة في بيتها، هذه من  أكبر الكبائر قذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات.من هذه الكبائر: اليمين  الغموس التي تغمس صاحبها من قمة رأسه إلى قدميه في أوساخ الإثم، ثم في  جهنم، ما هي اليمين الغموس؟ هي التي يحلف صاحبها كاذباً؛ ليأخذ حق الناس،  يقول: بالذي لا إله غيره ما رأيت هذا الذي تقول ولا علمته، وهي في جيبه،  اليمين الغموس يحلف صاحبها كاذباً من أجل أن يبطل الحق أو يأخذ الحق  لنفسه.إذاً: ومن هذه الكبائر في الحديث: ثلاثة هي: اليأس من روح الله،   إِنَّهُ لا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الكَافِرُونَ  [يوسف:87].القنوط من رحمة الله.الكذب على الله.إذاً: يجب أن نحفظ هذه  الكبائر.وعندنا ضابط أعطاه لنا أهل العلم .. أهل البصيرة ينتفعون به،  الكبائر قالوا: تعرف بالحد لا بالعد؛ إذ تجاوزت السبعمائة؛ فالحد فيصل فيه،  تعرفون الحد وإلا لا؟حد المسجد النبوي جنوباً كذا، شمالاً كذا، غرباً كذا،  شرقاً كذا، هكذا الحد وإلا لا؟ يعرف بالحد أو ما يعرف؟ أما أن تعرف بالذرة  وبحبة الشعير، الشعير ما تستطيع، كانوا يقيسون بحبة الشعير، الروضة هذه من  حجرة الرسول إلى المحراب إلى المنبر حسبوها بحب الشعير، حبة شعيرة إلى  أخرى إلى أخرى أقل من السنتيمتر.إذاً: الشاهد عندنا في الكبائر تعرف بالحد  لا بالعد؛ لأنها بالعد كثيرة.هذا الحد قالوا: كل ما توعد الله به عبده  بعذاب الآخرة فهو كبيرة، أيما إثم .. أيما ذنب جاء النهي عنه مربوطاً بوعيد  الله فهو من كبائر الذنوب.ثانياً: كل ما ورد فيه لعن الله ورسوله: أيما  إثم يلعن الله أو رسوله صاحبه إلا وهذا الإثم كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب.ثالثاً: كل ما فيه حد يقام على فاعله، مثاله: القذف، القذف: فلان  يفعل كذا، فلان يرتكب كذا، يتهمه بالزنا أو باللواط، هذا القاذف هذا يريد  يشوه المجتمع ويلطخه، إما أن يأتي بأربعة شهود يشهدون على أنهم شاهدوه  كالميل في المكحلة، وإلا يجلد ثمانين جلدة أمام الناس، ويساهم كل من يستطيع  الجلد؛ هذا من أجل إنهاء الفاحشة وعدم ظهورها، هذا حد إذاً، القذف كبيرة  وإلا لا؟فلان يزني، هات البينة؟ ما عندك حرام أن تتكلم؛ لأن الحديث بالزنا  أو الفاحشة ينشرها؛ لأن القلوب البشرية مستعدة إذا لم تكن لها حماية.الزنا  كبيرة أم لا؟ أما يرجم حتى يموت إن كان محصناً؟قتل النفس أليس فيه القصاص؟  وهكذا اللعن الوعيد الحد. هذه حدود ما ورد فيها من إثم ملعون أو مقام عليه  حد أو موعود بالعذاب فهو كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ولكن دراستنا لحديث الرسول  وسماعنا لكلامه نتعلم الكثير من الكبائر. إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا  تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ ، أي: الصغائر،   وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا [النساء:31]، ألا وهو الجنة، ويدخلنا  مدخلاً كريماً ما فيه إهانة ولا تعذيب ولا عنت ولا.. إلى الجنة دار السلام.                                                                   
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
                                                              هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [من هداية الآية:أولاً: وجوب الابتعاد عن سائر  الكبائر، والصبر على ذلك حتى الموت. ]من أين أخذنا هذا؟  إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا   [النساء:31].[ وجوب الابتعاد عن سائر الكبائر، والصبر على ذلك ] إلى متى؟  [ إلى الموت.ثانياً: الذنوب قسمان: كبائر، وصغائر. ] من أين عرفنا هذا؟   نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ [النساء:31].[ الذنوب قسمان: كبائر،  وصغائر.  ولذا وجب العلم بها ]، لماذا؟ قال: [ لاجتناب كبائرها وصغائرها ما  أمكن ذلك، ومن زل ]، سقط في الكبيرة [ فليتب فإن التائب من الذنب كمن لا  ذنب له. ]التائب من الذنب كالذي لا ذنب له، لم؟ لأنه اتسخ ثم غسل ينظف أم  لا؟ هذا الغترة البيضاء لو تغمسها في الطين وإلا في الدم تتلطخ تغسلها  بالماء والصابون جيداً تنظف أم لا؟ تنظف، بشرط ألا تتركها عاماً كاملاً،  جئت تغسله تمزق، فلهذا يجب التوبة على الفور، ما في كلمة حتى نحج أو حتى  نتزوج أو حتى يغنينا الله، هذه الكلمة باطلة، أنت ماش في طريقك إلى الجنة  إلى الله زلت القدم وسقط على الفور ارفع رأسك الله أكبر أستغفر الله، وابق  الهج بالاستغفار حتى يزول الأثر.[ ثالثاً: الجنة ]، تعرفون عن الجنة وإلا  لا؟عندكم بساتين فيها الرمان والتفاح والعنب موجودة أم لا؟ من أوجدها لكم؟  الله.إذاً: أوجد لأوليائه جنة هذه الفواكه عبارة عن الاسم فقط، أما النوع  والطعم والله لا شبه،  وَأُتُوا بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا [البقرة:25]، إلا في  الأسماء، رمان هذه الجنة أين هي؟ ما طلعنا للسماء، ولما ما طلعت يعني:  تكذب، نمتحنه: أنت يا أستاذ عدنان أنت رأيت طوكيو؟كيف أستاذ كامل وما تعرف  طوكيو؟! إذا: طوكيو ما هي موجودة، قل للناس يسمعوك إن طوكيو كذبة ما هي  موجودة؛ لأننا ما رأيناها، يعقل هذا الكلام، فكونك ما رأيت الجنة تقول ما  فيه؟ مرض هذا هبوط، ومع هذا أخبر عنها خالقها، ونعتها وفصلها وبين كل ما  فيها وهذا كتابه بين أيدينا، هو الذي رسمها تكذبه، مهندس يرسم لك خريطة في  العمارة ويبنيها وتقول: لا ما أنت، كيف تعرف هذا؟ هو الذي رسمها وبناها،  وفوق ذلك لقد ارتادها الرائد العظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومشى عليها  وشاهد حورها، شاهد حواري عمر بن الخطاب فاستحيا أن ينظر إليها، قال: ( يا  عمر ! رأيتك حورائك في الجنة فطأطأت رأسي وخشيت أن تغضب، قال: أعنك يا رسول  الله أغار، قال: ذكرت غيرتك يا عمر ! )؛ لأن عمر امرأته في المدينة تبكي  خليني أصلي في المسجد؟ ما فيش، ما تخرج امرأة عمر لا بالليل ولا بالنهار،  يا عمر نصلي، يسكت، عام عامين، وسمعت الرسول يقول: ( لا تمنعوا إماء الله  من بيوت الله )، قالت له: والله إن لم تقل لي لا تخرجي أخرج، هو ما يريد أن  يقول لها: لا تخرجي فيعصي رسول الله، لكن لما تقول له: يسكت، ما تمشي، لما  بلغها الحديث، فقالت: إذاً يا عمر أنا ذاهبة أصلي في المسجد النبوي  فسكت.قال: [ الجنة لا يدخلها إلا ذوو النفوس الزكية الطاهرة، وذلك  باجتنابهم المدنسات لها من كبائر الذنوب والآثام والفواحش ].النفس تزكو  تطيب تطهر كما يزكو الثوب ويطيب ويطهر بالماء الحار والصابون وإلا لا؟ هذه  سنة الله، كذلك الجسم نفسه جسم الإنسان يطيب ويطهر بالماء والصابون، والروح  إي والله تزكو على مادتين وتخبث على مادتين، فإن أنت عملت بالمادتين  الأوليين الإيمان وصالح الأعمال زكت، فإن حافظت على ذلك الزكاة والطهر ما  قارفت ذنباً من الذنوب الكبائر نفسك زكية طاهرة.الشرك والمعاصي تخبث النفس  وتلوثها وتدنسها وتدسيها، الإيمان والعمل الصالح يزكيان النفس ويطيبان  ويطهرانها.البار   ذكرت حكم الله فينا، فيكم من يذكره الليلة؟لا ما نريد  الذين يدرسون العلم، نريد الزوار الذين حضروا البارحة يقول: أنا سمعت  البارحة حكم الله، ولهذا أنا بلغته إلى أهلي، من؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].كن ابن من شئت  إذا لم تزك نفسك لن ترح رائحة الجنة ولو كنت ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، لو كنت بنت فرعون أو ابن فرعون لا يضرك نسب أبداً، وإنما الأمر يعود:  هل زكيت نفسك أو لا؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. أحلف لكم.الشيخ هذا يكثر من اليمين يحلف!  ينتقدونني المساكين يبلغوني: ليش تحلف؟ أنا ربي يحلف وإلا لا؟نحن نحلف  بالكذب أو نلعب؛ حتى يطمئن السامع إلى صدق الخبر الذي يلقى إليه، هذه سنة  الله ورسوله، الرسول يقول: والذي لا إله غيره ما كان كذا وكذا، تحلف والله  ما يقبلون هذا كلامك ويصدقونك فكيف إذا ما حلفت؟أقول: لو أن شخصاً واعٍ  يحسن التجارة يحسن الفلاحة يحسن السياسة يحسن الآداب ويسمع هذا الحكم:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، ثم نسكت، والله ما يستطيع أن يذهب إلى بيته أو يعود إلى عمله  قبل أن يعرف بم نزكي النفس وكيف نزكيها، بما تدسا النفس وكيف تدسا، وإذا  الشيخ قال هكذا وأراد أن يخرج يقولوا: والله لا تخرجن من المسجد حتى تعلمنا  ما هي مزكيات النفس وما مدسياتها، فهمتم هذا أم لا؟ والآن اجمع الناس في  عرفات وقل هذا الكلام، ولا واحد يأخذ بثوبك يقول: علمني كيف أتزكى ، مظهر  من مظاهر الموت أم لا؟علينا السلام، أو فيكم من يشك فيما أقول؟المفروض هذه  يرددها كل واحد ما كان يعلمها في بيته مع جيرانه: يا جماعة! حكم الله صادر  علينا أن من زكى نفسه نجاه وأسعده، ومن خبثها دمره وخسره، يبدءوا يتساءلون  كيف نزكيها؟ هل فهمتم؟أو تشكون في حكم الله؟ أما حلف عليه بثمانية أيمان؟!                                                                                                         
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا  مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:32]، هذه  تعاليم الله لأوليائه.. هذه تعاليم لعباده؛ ليعلموا ويعملوا فيكملوا  ويسعدوا.ولا تتمنوا يا عباد الله! ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض، ما معنى  هذا؟ ينهانا ربنا تعالى عن الحسد، وعن التمني الذي يوجد حزازة في نفوسنا أو  آلاماً في قلوبنا، ما يريد مولانا لنا هذا، حرم علينا تمني ما فضل الله به  بعضنا على بعض من أجل الابتلاء، من أجل أن نصلي ونشكر أو لا؟ هذه هي تزكية  النفوس، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يرى صاحب عمارة أو سيارة أو مال أو كذا يقول: آه  ليتني أنا، ليت هذا لي، يرى عالماً كذا يقول: آه، يرى شريفاً عالياً  سامياً: آه. هذا الألم قال تعالى انزعوه من قلوبكم؛ فالمعطي والمانع هو  الله، ما حصل هذا العلم إلا بالكد والسهر والطلب والتشريق والتغريب فاطلب  مثلما يطلب، وما حصل هذا على هذا المال إلا بالكدح والليل والعمل الليل  والنهار وأنت جاثم على ركبتيك في بيتك وتتمنى ما كان لفلان ولفلان، هذا  يقتلع جذور الحسد من قلوب الناس، يمشي صاحب المال صاحب الجاه صاحب السلطان  ولا يحسده أحد أبداً، لم هذا أعطاه الله؟ وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ  اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبُوا وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:32]كل من فضله الله عليك بشيء لا تحسده، لا تتمن  ذلك لك، اللهم إلا ما هو معروف بالغبطة، أذن فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم إذ قال: ( لا حسد )، أي: أنه جائز ( إلا في اثنتين ) فقط في شيئين: (  لا حسد )، يحل أو يجوز أبداً ( إلا في اثنتين )، الأولى: ( رجل آتاه الله  مالاً فهو ينفقه الليل والنهار )، فتسأل الله لو أعطاك مثل هذا المال لفعلت  مثلما يفعل، تعطى مثلما يعطى من الأجر، ( ورجل آتاه الله الحكمة القرآن  فهو يعلمه ويعمل به )، فتقول: لو أن الله أعطاني هذا العلم لفعلت كما يفعل  فلان تكون في الأجر مثله، هذا اغتباط؛ لأن ليس فيه زوال ما عنده إليك أنت،  الحسد: أن تتمنى زوال ما عنده؛ ليكون لك.وورد أن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها  قالت: (ليتنا كنا رجالاً فجاهدنا وكان لنا مثل أجر الرجال).أم سلمة رضي  الله عنها أمنا قالت: (ليتنا كنا كالرجال نجاهد كما يجاهدون ونموت في سبيل  الله فنحظى بما يحظون به من الأجر والدرجات)؛ فأنزل الله هذه الآية بسبب  هذا التمني أو هذا السؤال،  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ  [النساء:32]، من الخير من  الحسنات من السيئات من الدنيا من الآخرة،  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبْنَ  [النساء:32]، انظر كيف ربط الله المرأة بحبل العمل، لهذا  قالوا: أماني النوكى! حمقى أو كما يقولون، الأحمق هذا يتمنى، ما فيه تمني  فيه عمل، هذا وعد الله: للرجال نصيب مما كسبوا بأيديهم وعقولهم وجهودهم،  كذا وإلا لا؟وللنساء أيضاً نصيب مما اكتسبن بجهودهن وعقولهن.عرفتم اللطيفة  قال:  مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا  وإلا لا؟ أو بالتمني وجالس؟ما الكسب؟ تعرفون  التجارة فلان كسب كذا وكذا.. فظفر به وكسبه وأصبح في جيبه أو في يده.الآية  الكريمة تربي .. تعلم .. ترفع من شأن المؤمنين أن ينزعوا من قلوبهم الأماني  الباطلة الكاذبة وعلى رأسها الحسد والعياذ بالله، وتحملهم من أراد شيئاً  يطلبه بالأسباب التي وضعها الله عز وجل، لا يجلسون للأضاحيك والألاعيب، ثم  يقول: آه فلان بنى العمارة الفلانية، فلان يملك كذا وكذا. هذه أباطيل وحرام  بين المسلمين، هل عرف المسلمون هذا؟ والله ما عرفوا، هل درسوا هذه الآية؟  ما درسوها أبداً؛ أولاً: ما هي من السور التي تقرأ على الموتى، وثانياً: ما  يجتمعون ويقرءون أبداً. وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ  [النساء:32]، أجر الدنيا  والآخرة، ما هي تمنت لو كانت مثل الرجال وتجاهد أم لا؟ كذا للرجال نصيب في  الجهاد وهي نصيبها في عمل البيت وطاعة زوجها بقدر عملها، لم تتمن  الجهاد؟!ثم قال:  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:32]، بدلاً  ما تتململ وتحسد الناس وتنظر إلى ما أعطاهم اشتغل بالدعاء، وواصل الدعاء  والبكاء بين يدي الله العام والعامين؛ يعطيك ما شاء أن يعطيك، هذا هو الباب  المفتوح،  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:32]، ما واظب أحد  على دعاء يدعو الله في شيء إلا أعطاه، وإذا ما أعطاه بعد الدعاء الطويل  والأيام والليالي فليعلم أن هذا الذي طلبه والله لا خير له فيه، وما هو إلا  مهلك له، فهمتم هذه أم لا؟أفضل العبادات: الرجاء بالله عز وجل، أن تربط  قلبك بربك لا تنظر إلا إلى الله هو الذي يفرج كربك، هو الذي يقضي حاجتك، هو  الذي يعطيك كذا.. مع الدعاء والإلحاح والبكاء العام والأعوام، إن رأى الله  في ذلك خيراً حققه لك، والله لأعطاك هو، وإن رآه لا خير لك فيه، كم من  إنسان كان فقيراً لما استغنى انتكس وإلا لا؟ كم من إنسان كان مريضاً لما صح  عربد، كم وكم.فالمؤمنون والمؤمنات لا يحسدون ولا يتمنون لا بليت ولا  بغيرها وإنما إذا رغبوا في شيء لازموا الشيء وسؤال ربهم ليل نهار، فإن  أعطاهم فذاك وإن لم يعطيهم فقد ادخر لهم أعظم مما طلبوه، وفي هذا ضمانة: ما  من مؤمن موحد من أهل لا إله إلا الله إلا أعطاه واحدة من ثلاثة: إما أن  يعطيه ما طلب إذا كان في صالحه، وإذا لم يكن في صالحه وما أعطاه: إما أن  يدفع عنه بلاء بهذا الدعاء كان قد ينزل عليه ويصيبه، إن لم يكن هناك بلاء  رفعه درجات في الجنة ما كان ليصل إليها إلا بهذا الدعاء، فلهذا يدعون ربهم  خوفاً وطعماً.ونحن الدعاء إذا ما ندعو في الحلقة أظن ما تدعون، الغالب ما  يدعون الله، ليسوا مشغولين بالدعاء!الدعاء هو العبادة هو مخها، لا أفضل من  الدعاء والرجاء أبداً؛ لأنه تعليق القلب بالله تنزهت عن الخلق كلهم،  وارتفعت إلى مستوى أصبحت مع الله.أبشركم أو ما تفرحون بالبشائر؟لقد استجاب  الله لنا البارحة في دعائنا بالغيب هذا أحد المحبين قال: سحابتان فقط غطتا  المنطقة وإذا بالوادي مملوء بالمياه.إذاً: نحمده ونشكره وندعوه أيضاً.وصل  اللهم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (16) 
الحلقة (240)
تفسير سورة النساء  (23)


يقرر الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم مبدأ التوراث، وأن كل عبد من العباد جعل  الله له ورثة يرثونه، من الآباء والأبناء والإخوان، وعلى هذا فعلى الإنسان  أن يطلب الرزق ويجمع الأموال من وجهها الشرعي الذي أحله الله، ثم بعد ذلك  إذا مات وزعت تركته على ورثته الشرعيين، وقصر ذلك عليهم، وبين أنه سبحانه  شهيد على ذلك لما جلت عليه النفوس من حب المال والتشوف إليه، واحتمال وقوع  الظلم في تقسيمه.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدها في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، الحمد لله على إفضاله وإنعامه.وها نحن مع سورة النساء  ومع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين أولاهما درسناها بالأمس وثانيتهما نتدارسها في  ليلتنا هذه بإذن ربنا.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَلا  تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبْنَ وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا   *  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:32-33]. وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ  عَلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:32]، أليس هذا نهي الله عز وجل، من الناهي سواه؟ من  المنهي؟ نحن، ما المنهي عنه؟ الحسد، نهانا ربنا، وهو مولانا ومربينا ومزكي  أنفسنا.. نهانا عن هذه الخصلة الذميمة التي غص بها ألا وهي: تمني زوال  النعمة عن فلان لتحصل لفلان، الحسد داء الأمم، الحسود لا يسود، الحسود لا  يسود أبداً؛ لأنه يعترض على الله في قسمته، في تدبيره في خلقه، والذي يعترض  على الله له عقل؟ له وجه؟ له آدميه؟ يعترض على الحكيم العليم، الله يقسم  فضله على عبيده وأنت تعترض، وتقول: هاه. لو كان كذا، ليتني كذا، الحسد إذا  دب في أمة قضى على كمالها، لن تفلح، فلهذا أمرنا بأن نقاومه في أنفسنا، ولا  نرضى به أبداً، نرى الغني الثري، السيد الشريف، العالم الحكيم، لا نتمنى  أبداً زوال ذلك عنه، ولا يحملنا ذلك على بغضه، أو على الكيد له والمكر به،  بل نقول: هذا فضل الله، ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله. وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا  مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:32]، فإن كان  الذي يتمناه الغافلون مما لا يعطى إلا بالكد والعمل يجب عليهم أن يعملوا  ويكدوا ويواصلوا العمل؛ حتى يظفروا بمبتغاهم ويحصلوا على مطلبهم بإذن الله  ربهم، بالكسب، وإن كان لا يكسب بل هو عطية الله فهذا التفكر فيه نقص كبير  وعيب ومعرة.إذاً: بدل أن تشتغل بالتمني والتفكر اشتغل بما ينفعك ويزيل همك  وكربك،  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا [النساء:32]، الذي لا يكتسب  لا يغضب لشيء.وقال:  اكتسبوا ، ولم يقل: كسبوا؛ لأن الاكتساب افتعال  بالطلب وبذل الجهد والطاقة، أما الكسالى والصعاليك في الضلال وفي شوارع  الأمة، يتحدثون ويريدون ويتمنون ويسألون أن يكونوا أغنياء وسعداء، وهذا  متناف مع سنة الله عز وجل. لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا  [النساء:32]، بأيديهم وعقولهم وأفكارهم وطاقاتهم  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ  مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ [النساء:32]، والله الذي يكسب، والله الذي يعطي.إذاً:  فاسألوا الله من فضله،  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ [النساء:32] ،  فإذا كان الأمر مرغوباً عندك محبوباً لديك اطلبه بوسائله، واسأل الله تعالى  أن يوفقك لأقرب طريق وأسهل طريق حتى تظفر بهذا المرغوب، وإذا كان المسئول  ما ينال بالطاقة وإنما ينال بفضل الله، فاسأل الله أن يرزقك الإيمان وصالح  الأعمال، وأن يواكبك مع المتقين والصالحين، هذه هداية الله، هذا تدبير الله  لأوليائه، بهذا طهر ذلك المجتمع الأولى، وساد وعز وكمل، ولما أعرضنا عن  القرآن، وأدبرنا عنه، ونبذناه وراء ظهورنا، وقرأناه على موتانا، وحرمنا منه  أحياءنا حصل الذي حصل من هذا الهم والغم والذل والهون والدون والكرب، أضف  إلى ذلك ما عم البلاد من فسق وفجور وضلال وشرك وباطل؛ سببه إعراضنا عن هذه  الهدايات الإلهية، أية أمة عندها هذا الكمال؟  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا  فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ [النساء:32]، لحكمٍ عالية قد لا يتصورها:   لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا [النساء:32]، ما هو بالتمني  والأحلام،  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ [النساء:32]، بالعمل،  ما هو باللسان والتمني.وأخيراً:  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:32]، بدل ما تشتغل بالحسد والهم والتفكر في أموال الناس وأعراضهم  وحياتهم اسأل الله عز وجل وواصل الدعاء، اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك العظيم  فإنه لا يملكه إلا أنت، هذه الدعوة مستجابة، وألح وكثر من الدعاء فإن الله  يحب الملحين في الدعاء.ثم قال في هذا التعقيب أو التذييل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا [النساء:32].انتبه! لا تظن أن ما يجري في  داخل قلبك من خواطر وهواجس وتمنيات أنها تخفى على الله، والله لا يخفى عليه  شيء، فهو بكل شيء عليم، وعليم فوق العلم، فلهذا اسألوه من فضله، وطهروا  قلوبكم من الحسد والتمني الباطل واللهو وما لا فائدة منه إلا الهم في النفس  والكرب فيها، وجدوا واجتهدوا واطلبوا ما تريدون أن تحصلوا عليه من طريق  بينه الله ووضع خططه وأسسه تحصلون على المال أو الزوجة أو الولد مثلاً.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولكل جعلنا موالي مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          يقول الله تعالى:  وَلِكُلٍّ  [النساء:33]، أي: ولكل منكم أيها  الناس، ولكل من الرجال والنساء الذين يكسبون ويكتسبون لكل منهم،  جَعَلْنَا  مَوَالِيَ ، أي: ورثة، الموالي هنا الورثة الذين يرثونه،  وَلِكُلٍّ  جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ  [النساء:33]، أي: أقارب كأبناء العم والعمومة وما إلى  ذلك مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون.هذه الآية تقرر مبدأ التوارث الذي تقدم في  أول السورة. وَلِكُلٍّ  [النساء:33]، أي: من الرجال والنساء، أو ولكل من  الناس جعلنا موالي مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون، أي: ورثة مما تركه الوالدان  وتركه الأقربون موالي يرثونه بعد موته، ومعنى هذا: أن الذي نطلبه من  الدنيا ونكسبه سوف نتركه وراءنا وسوف نموت ويرثه ورثتنا، ما هو بدائم ولا  باقٍ، اطلب الدنيا حسب البيان الإلهي.. اطلبها من أبوابها بدون تمنٍ ولا  حسد، وإذا تجمعت الأموال عندك فاعلم أن الله عز وجل سوف يورثها مواليك.  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  [النساء:33]، الوالدان: الأم والأب، والأقربون: كل  الأقارب كما تقدم في  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، النسب والمصاهرة والولاء. وقوله:   وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:33]، وفي قراءة سبعية:   عاقدت ، كذلك، هنا شذ من رأى من أهل العلم أن المراد بهؤلاء هم الأزواج   وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:33]؛ لأنه إذا عقد النكاح  تصافحوا، أما الجمهور من ابن جرير والصحابة والتابعين على أن هذا فيمن  يحالف بعضهم بعضاً؛ إذ كانوا في الجاهلية يتحالفون يقول الرجل للرجل: هيا  نتعاقد دمي دمك ومالي مالك وحياتي حياتك، ويتحالفان على ذلك، ويرثه إذا  مات، ويرثه الأول إذا مات، جاء الإسلام فأبطل عام الفتح هذا؛ فقال عليه  الصلاة والسلام: ( لا حلف في الإسلام، وأيما حلف كان في الجاهلية لا يزيده  الإسلام إلا شدة وقوة )، لأنهم يتحالفون على التعاون على دفع الضرر والأذى،  وعلى المساعدة المالية، وعلى المساعدة العقلية، جماعة مع جماعة، واحد مع  آخر، يتعاقدون على أن يكونا كرجل واحد، إذا مرض أحدهما مرض الثاني، فأقر  الله عز وجل هذا وأبطل الإرث، فالتحالف إذا كان قبل الإسلام يبقى في  الرفادة والنصرة والوصية والنصيحة لكن في باب الإرث أبطله الله بقوله:   وَأُوْلُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ  [الأحزاب:6]، في  التوارث أصحاب الأرحام وهم الأقرباء من نساء ورجال أولى بالوراثة فيما  بينهم، أما المعقود له عهد وحلف فلا حق له في الإرث، لكن يوصي له من كان  حالفه بوصية دون الثلث لا تزيد على الثلث، ينصره النصرة باقية، يساعده متى  طلب المساعدة المالية، أو العقلية، لكن فقط التوارث لم يبق بالحلف  والمؤاخاة، والمؤاخاة هذه أحدثها الإسلام بين المهاجرين والأنصار في بداية  نزول المهاجرين إلى المدينة فآخى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الأنصاري  والمهاجر على أن يتوارثا، إذا مات أحدهما ورثه الآخر، هذا التوارث بالهجرة  ونسخ أيضاً، ومن باب أولى أن ينسخ التوارث بالتعاقد والتحالف فتأملوا!  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ  [النساء:33]، أي: ورثة،  مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ  [النساء:33]،  نصيبهم ، قال ابن جرير : من الرفادة  والنصرة والعون لا من الإرث؛ لأن الإرث نسخ بآية أخرى في سورة الأحزاب وفي  سورة الأنفال.أما إذا قلنا: عقدت أيمانكم في الزواج؛ فالزوجة تقدم أنها  ترث الربع أو ترث الثمن، والزوج كذلك، فلا حاجة إلى بيان إرثها الآن،  والصواب: أن هذا كان فيما تعارف عليه العرب في الجاهلية لا دولة ولا سلطان  ولا ولا، يحتاج الإنسان إلى أن يتآخى مع آخر سواءً مزني أو جهني ؛ للقرب  للمناسبة للقرية أنت أخي وأنا أخاك، حياتي حياتك وموتي موتك، وهكذا، فلما  جاء الإسلام وأصاب العدل والأمن والطهر والصفاء ما هنالك حاجة إلى التحالف،  أليس ذلك؟ وما كان من تحالف الرسول يقول: ( لا يزيده الإسلام إلا شدة وقوة  )، فقط قضية الإرث أظهر الله أهلها وأبرزهم، فلم يبق مجال لمن حالفت أن  يرثك، إن شئت وصي له بدون الثلث وصية، أما أن يرث الإرث، فهذا الأمر انتهى  بآية الأحزاب والأنفال.  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ  [النساء:33]، ما معنى  عقدت أيمانكم ؟ الأيمان:  جمع يمين بالتحالف يده في يده ويعاهده، فالعقد هذا يتم بالمصافحة ووضع  اليمين على اليمين والحلف أيضاً.ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:33]، هذه عندما تريدون أن تقسموا التركة أو  تخرجوا الوصية اعلموا أن الله معكم، فلا حيف لا نقص ولا زيادة ولا تقديم  ولا تأخير، اقسموا المال كما قسمه الله وإياكم أن تحلفوا أو تميلوا؛ فإن  الله شهيد على ما تقسمون؛ لأن قسمة التركات قد تتطلع النفوس إلى الزيادة  والنقصان فيها، وإلى إبعاد فلان وإدخال فلان، فكان الله العليم الحكيم يقول  لهم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ ، وما زال  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:33]، حاضر يرى ويسمع؛ فإياكم أن تخفوا شيئاً أو تعطوا من لا يستحق  العطاء.هذه التوجيهات أسألكم بالله لصالح من؟لصالح المؤمنين، عبيد الله  وأولياؤه، هو الذي ينزل هذه الشرائع والأحكام من أجل إكمالنا وإسعادنا، ومع  الأسف أعرضنا عن كتابنا.هيا نكرر هذا الشرح بتلاوته في الكتاب وتأملوا!                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               يقول الشارح غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم:[ صح أو لم يصح  ]، لماذا يقول: صح أو لم يصح؟ لأن المعنى صحيح وسليم، يبقى السند صح أو لم  يصح غير مهم.[ صح أو لم يصح أن أمة أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: (ليتنا كنا  رجالاً فجاهدنا، وكان لنا مثل أجر الرجال؛ فإن الله سميع عليم].تمنت هذا،  هو التمني، فنهانا الله عنه،  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:32]، هذا مثال فقط.[ والذين يتمنون حسداً  وغير حسد ما أكثرهم ومن هنا نهى الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عباده  المؤمنين عن تمني ما فضل الله تعالى به بعضهم على بعض فأعطى هذا وحرم ذاك؛  لحكم اقتضت ذلك ]، فالله لا يعطي فلاناً ويمنع فلاناً لا لشيء، والله بل  لحكمة من أعلى الحكم.قال: [ لحكم اقتضت ذلك. ومن أظهرها الابتلاء بالشكر  والصبر ] يجب أن لا ننسى هذا! فلان غني يرفل في الحرير، لماذا هذا؟ عللوا!  أراد الله تعالى أن يختبره أيشكره أم يكفره؟ كيف يبتلي الله عز وجل؟ بهذا  النوع، فلان منذ أن ظهر وهو فقير لاصق بالأرض لا يملك شيئاً، من فعل به  هذا؟ الله، لماذا؟ ابتلاه؛ من أجل أن يرى صبره أو جزعه فيثيب الصابرين  والشاكرين ويحرم الكافرين والجازعين.مرة ثانية: إن رأيت سليم البنية صحيح  الجسم والعقل ماذا تقول؟ مبتلى وإلا لا؟ بماذا ابتلاه؟ بهذا العقل وهذه  الصحة وهذا كذا، لم ابتلاه بهذا؟ الله حكيم أم لا؟ابتلاه من أجل أن يرى  شكره أو كفره؛ فإن شكر زاده ورفعه، وإن كفر نعمة الله سلبها منه وآذاه، آخر  مبتلى بالمرض بالفقر بالغربة بكذا، ابتلاه مولاه لم؟ليصبر أو يضجر ويجزع  ويسخط على الله عز وجل.إذاً: ما منا والله إلا مبتلى، أما قال:   وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ  [الأنبياء:35]؟ أي نص أقوى من هذا؟  وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ  فِتْنَةً ، أي: امتحاناً،  وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ [الأنبياء:35]، فلم يبق  إذاً من معنى أبداً للتمني والحسد، أتعترض على الله؟ طبيب يعالج مريضاً  بالإبرة والدواء وأنت تنكر عليه هذا، أما تستحي؟ ما هو شأنك.قال: [ ومن  أظهر تلك الحكم الابتلاء بالشكر والصبر، فقال تعالى:  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا  مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:32]، أي: من علم  أو مال أو صحة أو جاه أو سلطان ].تعرفون بعض إخوانكم إن لم نكن منهم  يبغضون أهل الفضل، يحسدون إلى حد البغض، لا يرضون عنهم أبداً، ولا يفرحون  بوجودهم. مرض نفسي!هذا هو الذي نهى الله عنه، هذا الغني زاده الله من  أعطاه؟ أعطاه الله ربي وإلا لا؟ لماذا أعطاه وما أعطاني يبتليه؛ ليشكر أم  يكفر.قال: [  بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ [النساء:32] ، وأخبر تعالى أن سنته  في الثواب والعقاب الكسب والعمل، فليعمل من أراد الأجر والمثوبة بموجبات  ذلك من الإيمان والعمل الصالح، ولا يتمنى ذلك تمنياً، وليكف عن الشرك  والمعاصي من خاف العذاب والحرمان، ولا يتمنى النجاة تمنياً، كما على من  أراد المال والجاه فليعمل له بسننه المنوطة به، ولا يتمنى فقط فإن التمني  كما قيل: بضائع النوكى ]. التمني بضائع النوكى، البضائع: جمع بضاعة، سلعة،  والنوكى: جمع أنوك، أحمق، التمني: سلعة الحمقى، فيه شيء؟ [ التمني بضائع  النوكى أي: الحمقى، فلذا قال تعالى:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبُوا [النساء:32] ].ما قال: نصيب مما أعطيناهم.[ مما اكتسبوا.  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  أيضاً:  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ [النساء:32]، فرد  القضية إلى سنته فيها، وهي كسب الإنسان؛ كقوله تعالى:  فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ  مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَه  *  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  شَرًّا يَرَه  [الزلزلة:7-8].ثم بيّن تعالى سنة أخرى في الحصول على  المرغوب: وهي دعاء الله تعالى فقال:  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا [النساء:32]، فمن سأل ربه  وألح عليه موقناً بالإجابة أعطاه، فيوفقه للإتيان بالأسباب، ويصرف عنه  الموانع، ويعطيه بغير سبب إن شاء، وهو على كل شيء قدير، بل ومن الأسباب  المشروعة الدعاء والإخلاص فيه ].من الأسباب المشروعة للحصول على المطلوب  والمرغوب: الدعاء مع الرجاء المتواصل، والاعتقاد بالاستجابة ومواصلة  الدعاء، ما تدعو سنة وتقف، أو شهراً وتنتهي تقول: ما حصل لنا من هذا شيء، (  إن الله يستجيب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل )، يقول: آه دعوت وما استجاب لي، ( إن  الله يستجيب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل ).قال: [ هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى.أما  الآية الثانية وهي الثالثة والثلاثون، فإن الله تعالى يخبر مقرراً حكماً  شرعياً قد تقدم في السياق: وهو أن لكل من الرجال والنساء ورثة يرثونه إذا  مات، فقال:  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ [النساء:33] أي: أقارب يرثونه  إذا مات؛ وذلك من النساء والرجال، أما الذين هم موالي بالحلف أو الإخاء  والهجرة فقط، أي: ليسوا من أولي الأرحام فالواجب إعطاؤهم نصيبهم من النصرة  والرفادة، وهي العون والمساعدة، والوصية لهم بشيء؛ إذ لا حظ لهم في الإرث،  لقوله تعالى:  وَأُوْلُوا الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ  [الأنفال:75] ].هذه الناسخة للتوارث بالهجرة، بالمؤاخاة، بالحلف، قضت  عليها، كان ذلك في الجاهلية كما قدمنا، ما في دولة، ما في سلطان، ما في  أمن، الناس يحتاجون إلى بعضهم البعض، هذا يؤاخي هذا، هذا يحالف هذا؛ ليحصل  له أمن، فلما جاء الإسلام وقامت دولته لم يعد ثمة حاجة إلى هذا، المؤمنون  إخوة:  وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى  الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ [المائدة:2]، ما في حاجة إلى حلف أو مؤاخاة.قال: [  ولما كان توزيع المال وقسمته تتشوق له النفوس، وقد يقع فيه حيف أو ظلم،  أخبر تعالى أنه على كل شيء شهيد، فلا يخفى عليه من أمر الناس شيء، ألا  فليتق ولا يُعصى ].لو أن العبد ما ينسى أن الله معه ينظر إليه على أي حال،  والله ما يستطيع أن يعصيه، فلا يعص عبد الله ربه إلا إذا نسي، إلا إذا غفل،  ظن أنه وحده، مع أن الله يقول:  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا  هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلا أَدْنَى  [المجادلة:7] أي: أقل من ذلك أدنى من ثلاثة أو أكثر إلى ما لا حد له،  هُوَ  مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا [المجادلة:7]، وليس هذا معنى الحلولية، هذا  معنى: أن العوالم كلها في قبضة الله، إذا كان يطوي السماوات السبع بيمينه،  والأرض بكل ما فيها في يمينه، أين البعد؟  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ [الزمر:67].[ فقال تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا [النساء:33] ]. والشهيد: أعظم من الشاهد، حاضر وعالم، قد  يكون شاهداً ولا يفهم شيئاً.الشهيد الحاضر العليم [ لا يخفى عليه من أمركم  شيء، فاتقوه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله ]، ولا تعصوه.يا عباد الله! الذين آثرهم  بهذا الشرع، وفضلهم على البشرية بهذا النور، يعنينا نحن.أقرأ الآيتين ثم  نذكر الهدايات الإلهية فيها وتفكروا، قال تعالى:  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا  فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبُوا وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا  *  وَلِكُلٍّ  جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:32-33]. فَآتُوهُمْ  نَصِيبَهُمْ [النساء:33] ذكرت لكم هذا النصيب، في الإرث لا إرث، ما أنواع  النصيب؟ الرفادة، العطية، النصرة، البيان، الهداية، أعطوهم ما يستحقون،  الوصية، أوص لأخيك بشيء بعد موتك يأخذه دون الثلث، إذ لا تصح الوصية أكثر  من الثلث أبداً:  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:33].                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ هداية الآيتين ].كل آية تحمل هداية أو لا؟ تهدي إلى  أي شيء؟ إلى الكمال والإسعاد، تهدي إلى من؟ إلى دار فلان، أو إلى سوق  الخضرة؟ لا. بل تهدي إلى ما يسعد الإنسان ويكمله.قال: [ من هداية  الآيتين:أولاً: قبح التمني وترك العمل ].قبيح هذا أو حسن؟ يترك العمل  ويتمنى، هذا إنسان هذا؟! يجب أن يعمل ويبذل طاقته في الكسب، وهو يدعو الله  أن يعطيه ما يطلبه ويسأله من فضله، أما أن يقعد عن العمل ويتمنى، فهذا ما  أراده الله لنا، بل حرمه الله علينا:  وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ  اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ  [النساء:32].[ ثانياً: حرمة الحسد ].الحسد معروف  أو لا؟ تمني زوال النعمة من فلان، إن كنت تتمناها تزول عنه لتحصل لك فهذا  حسد قبيح، وأقبح منه: أن تتمنى زوال النعمة ولو لم تحصل لك، المهم: أن لا  نرى فلان سعيداً، هذا أقبح أنواع الحسد، وكلاهما حرام من كبائر الذنوب؛  لأنه اعتراض على الله في تدبيره لخلقه.[ ثالثاً: فضل الدعاء، وأنه من  الأسباب التي يحصل بها المراد ].أي دعاء هذا؟ دعاء الله عز وجل، ما معنى  دعاء الله؟ يا رب.. يا رب.. يا ربّ اغفر لي ذنبي وارحمني، الدعاء: النداء،  هل يدعو داع بدون ما ينادي ربه؟أولاً: يا ربّ.. اللهم، والأفضل أن تناديه  ثلاث مرات، ولهذا ورد: (من قال: يا ربّ يا ربّ يا ربّ قيل له: أسمعت:  اسأل)، وأخرى: (يا أرحم الراحمين، يا أرحم الراحمين، يا أرحم الراحمين،  اسأل يا عبد الله تعطى).والدعاء هو العبادة، ولا يحرمه إلا كافر.قال: [ فضل  الدعاء وأنه من الأسباب التي يحصل بها المراد ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من  قوله:  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا [النساء:32]، عالم بالمحتاج والمريض والفقير والغني، وكل  الخلق بين يديه، لو كان ما يدري محنة؟ تدعوه وهو ما يعرف، أو ما يعلم، كيف  يعطيك؟قال: [ رابعاً: تقرير مبدأ التوارث في الإسلام ].ما معنى التوارث في  الإسلام؟  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا  مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ  وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا  تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  *  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ  مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ  أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11-12] الآية.هذه  الكلالة، الكلالة: أن يموت المرء ولم يترك أباً ولا ابناً، ولا جداً ولا  ابن ابن، يرثه الحواشي فقط، هي كلالة، كللوه كالإكليل على الرأس، الرجل يرث  كلالة بمعنى: أنه ما عنده أب يرثه ولا جد، ولا ابن ولا ابن ابن، هؤلاء ما  هم موجودين، من يرثه؟ إخوانه، أعمامه، أبناء إخوانه.. هكذا.الكلالة: مأخوذة  من الإكليل الذي يحيط بالرأس، فقد يموت الرجل ولا يترك أباً ولا جداً ولا  ابناً ولا ابن ابن، ويترك إخوة لأبيه وإخوة لأمه؛ فإن ترك إخوة لأمه، إذا  كان واحداً له السدس، وإذا كان أكثر من واحد لهما الثلث فقط، والباقي  للعصبة.وإن كانوا إخوة رجالاً ونساءً، ذكوراً وإناثاً:  فَلِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ [النساء:176]، كآية آخر سورة النساء:   يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ امْرُؤٌ  هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ  يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا  وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ [النساء:176].قال:  [ رابعاً: تقرير مبدأ التوارث في الإسلام ].من أين أخذناه من الآية هذه؟  من قوله:  وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ [النساء:33] ورثة،  وأقارب.[ خامساً: من عاقد أحداً على حلف، أو آخى أحداً، وجب عليه أن يعطيه  حق النصرة والمساعدة، وله أن يوصي له بشيء دون الثلث ]، أي: أقل من الثلث.[  أما الإرث فلا حق له، لنسخ ذلك ] بآية الأحزاب، والأنفال.[ سادساً: وجوب  مراقبة الله تعالى؛ لأنه بكل شيء عليم، وهو بكل شيء شهيد ].ما معنى مراقبة  الله تعالى؟ إذا أردت أن تأكل تستحضر أنك بين يدي الله، وتعرف كيف تأكل، أو  ما تستحي من الله؟!تقول: بسم الله، لولا اسم الله ما تأكل، ثم تأكل  بيمينك، ثم تأكل مما يليك، تأكل ولا تتخم بكثرة الأكل، كذا أو لا؟أردت أن  تركب سيارتك، راقب ربك، من أوقف هذه السيارة؟ قل: بسم الله، والحمد لله،  الحمد لله الذي وهبنيها، وسخرها لي، وواصل حمد الله.في أي مكان مررت فرأيت  رجلاً صالحاً جميلاً كذا، تقول: سبحان الله! الحمد لله، يخلق الله ما يشاء،  يهب لمن يشاء.. وهكذا، حياتنا كلها ذكر مع الله، ومن نسي الله هبط، ارتكب  كل المعاصي والذنوب، لا ينجو إلا من يراقب الله.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (17) 
الحلقة (241)
تفسير سورة النساء  (24)


قرر الله عز وجل القوامة للرجل على المرأة، وآتاه سبحانه السلطان عليها،  وبعد هذه القوامة وهذا السلطان الممنوح للرجل أمره الله بإكرام المرأة  والإحسان إليها، والرفق بها لضعفها، ثم أثنى سبحانه على المرأة الصالحة،  وذكر عز وجل صفاتها، ومن ذلك أنها مطيعة لربها وزوجها، وحافظة لزوجها في  ماله وعرضه، في حضوره وغيبته، مستعينة على ذلك بالله عز وجل الذي يمنح  العون لعباده الصالحين.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الرجال قوامون على النساء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة؛ ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع، صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها  نحن مع سورة النساء ومع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين:وتلاو
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (18) 
الحلقة (242)
تفسير سورة النساء  (25)


إن الرجل ما دام قواماً على المرأة؛ يرعاها ويربيها ويصلحها بما أوتي من  عقل أكمل من عقلها، وعلم أغزر من علمها، وبعد نظر في مبادئ الأمور  ونهاياتها أبعد من نظرها، يضاف إلى ذلك أنه دفع مهراً لم تدفعه، والتزم  بنفقات لم تلتزم هي بشيء منها، فلما وجبت له الرئاسة الشرعية عليها، كان له  الحق في أن يؤدبها ويربيها ولو حتى بالضرب، لكن بشرط ألا يكون ضرباً يكسر  عظماً، أو يشوه جارحة من جوارحها، ومع ذلك كله فقد أمر الله بإكرامها  والإحسان إليها ابتداء.                     
                                                                                            مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة؛ ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت والليالي  الثلاث بعدها؛ ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).فاللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك  ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء المباركة.                                 
 وجوب الصلح بين الزوجين إذا ظهرت علامات الشقاق                                                                                                    
                                هناك آية ما استوفيناها دراسة وشرحاً وتفسيراً، وهي قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا  مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلاحًا يُوَفِّقِ  اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا  [النساء:35].  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  [النساء:35] معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات، والخوف هنا:  توقعه لظهور آياته وعلاماته، إن حصل هذا وهو الخوف من الشقاق بين  الزوجين.والشقاق: نزاع، صراع، يجعل كل واحد من الزوجين على جهة، فلا اتصال  ولا ارتباط ولا تلاقي، هذا في شق وهي في شق، فلا تلاقي.يا جماعة المسلمين!  إن خفتم شقاقاً بين الزوجين، بين رجل منكم وامرأة منكم فمدوا أيديكم لإذهاب  هذا الشقاق وإبعاده، ولجمع المرأة مع زوجها، لتحقق الأهداف الثلاثة  للزواج، وهي: السكينة والمودة والرحمة.جماعة المسلمين في القرية، في الحي،  إذا بلغهم: أن زيداً تنازع مع زوجته، وأنهما في شقاق، أنقذوا إخوانكم،  كونوا محكمة، ابحثوا عن رجل ذي علم وبصيرة ومعرفة بشأن الزوج، وعن رجل آخر  ذو علم ومعرفة وأدب ولياقة من أهل الزوجة، وأسندوا الأمر إليهما: بأن يدرسا  الحالتين كلاً على حدة، ويجتمعان، وكل يدلي ويظهر ما سمع وما عرف، ثم وكل  الله تعالى الحكم إليهما: إن شاءا فرقا وطلقا؛ لعلمهما اليقيني أنه لا  فائدة في بقاء هذا الزواج، لا تكون فيه مودة ولا رحمة ولا سكون، فمن الخير  إذاً إعلان الفراق، ويجب على الزوج أن يطلق، وعلى الزوجة كذلك أن تطلق، ولا  يقول: لا، ما أطلق، أو تقول: أنا لا أتطلق، إذا كان لابد من الطلاق لإنهاء  الشقاق، إذاً: فالطلاق.ولكن الغالب إذا نصحا الحكمان وعدلا وكانا أهلاً  للحكم والقضاء، فإن الله يوفقهما لما فيه الخير:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ  بَيْنِهِمَا  [النساء:35] أي: بين الزوجين  فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ  أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:35] الحكم كالحاكم، ولكن  الحاكم دائم الحكم وهذا مؤقتاً. فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ   [النساء:35] أي: من أهل الزوج،  وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:35] أي:  من أهل الزوجة، لماذا نبعث بهما؟ لدراسة هذه القضية، والبحث عن المشكلة،  ما سبب هذا الخلاف حتى أدى إلى النزاع والصراع؛ لأن الآية الأولى بين لنا  تعالى إذا رأينا نشوزاً من المرأة وخفناه، التأديب في ثلاث خطوات:الأولى:  الوعظ والتبيين، فإن انتهت وعادت إلى الصواب فبها ونعمت.الخطوة الثانية:  هجرها في الفراش حتى تتوب وترجع إلى الحق.الثالثة: ضربها ضرباً غير مبرح لا  يكسر عضواً ولا يشين جارحة.والآن حصل شقاق بين رجل وامرأته، ما نفع فيه  الوعظ ولا التأديب بالضرب ولا الهجران، فهل نترك المؤمنين هكذا في هذا  الشقاء والبلاء ونحن كجسم واحد، ( المؤمن أخو المؤمن )، المؤمنون متكافلون  متضامنون، ما يسر إبراهيم يسر عثمان، وما يحزن عيسى يحزن موسى، وهذا معنى:  أن أهل قرانا وأحياء مدننا متضامنون متوادون متحابون متعارفون على نهج ما  علمنا، يجتمعون كل ليلة وطول الدهر يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة نساءً ورجالاً  وأطفالاً، من صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء، فتزكو النفوس وتطيب الأرواح،  وترتفع مستويات المعرفة؛ فيصبحون كأنهم أسرة واحدة، أما والوضع هكذا أنى  لنا أن نأتي بالحكمين، إلا إذا القاضي عين فلاناً وفلاناً إلزاماً.وكل ما  يصيبنا هو بذنوبنا، هيا نسمع الآية الأولى هل لها وجود بين المسلمين.                                                                      
 قوامة الرجال على النساء                                                                                                    
                               اسمع!  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ   [النساء:34]، هذا موجود، وعكسه أيضاً الآن المرأة الموظفة في العالم  الإسلامي أصبحت هي القيمة على الرجل، إن قلتم: ما سمعنا بهذا؛ نحن نسمع لأن  الشكاوى تأتينا، فما دامت تعيشه وتقيته أو تنفق عليه، سادته أو لا؟ سادته  وعلت فوقه وهي القيمة، ويصبح تبعاً لها، لِم ترضى بهذا يا عبد الله؟   الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:34]، بسبب ماذا؟  بِمَا  فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:34]، وهل فضل الله  الرجال على النساء؟ إي والله، ورفع بعضهم درجات، والملاحدة والهابطون  والجهلاء وال.. وال.. عجبون من هذا، المساواة بين المرأة والرجل! لِم  المرأة دائماً هابطة، قولوا لهم: هذه بنيتها وهذا جسدها، وهذا تركيب الله  في خلقتها، هل تتساوى مع خلقة الرجل؟ في تساوٍ؟ في البدن بينهما فرق، بينا  هذا حتى في التيس مع العنزة، تعرفون التيس وصولته أو لا؟ في الجمل مع  الناقة، في الكبش مع النعجة، في الثور مع البقرة.فالإنسان عندما يلين  وينكسر تصبح المرأة أعلى منه؟ لكن لجهلهم وعنادهم المهم يريدون أن يبعدوا  نور الله، الله يقول:  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ  [النساء:34] من آدم عليه  السلام إلى يوم القيامة، إلا إذا انمسخت أمة أو جيل من الأجيال وهبطوا،  وساد النساء فأصبحوا من أنواع المسخ، لا يعتبرون ولا يلتفت إليهم، والعقل  عقل المرأة كعقل الرجل، وظف رئيسة في دائرة، وسلط عليها شيطان سياسي، يعبث  بقلبها كم ويقلبها، ولا تثبت أمام كلامه، لا نصول في هذا الباب ولا نجول،  الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به، فاثبتوا، النساء تحت الرجال. بِمَا  فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  [النساء:34]، ومن جملة التفضيل:  أن الرجل هو الذي يعيشها وينفق عليها، يشتغل عشر ساعات اثنتي عشرة ساعة، في  الحر والبرد من أجل أن يوفر طعامها، وكساءها وسكنها، أليس هذا موجب  للقوامة عليها والسيادة، وهي نائمة في بيتها الرجل هو الذي يحميها ويموت  دونها، إن مست بأدنى مساس هو الذي يتلقى الضربات ويموت في سبيل ذلك.إذاً:  أولادها من يكسوهم، من يطعمهم، من يسقيهم؟إذاً: فالرجل ينفق ماله، ومن  أبرزه النفقة اليومية والمهر ما ننساه، دفع مهراً، وقد قلت لكم: ظهر في  بلاد الهبوط: أن الرجل هو الذي يأخذ المهر! تقول: يا سيد تزوجني بكم؟ تقول:  نعطيك خمسون ألف ريال، لا بأس!! موجود في العالم الهابط، لكنهم ممسوخون لا  قيمة لهم في حكم الله وقضائه.                                                                      
 قنوت الصالحات من المؤمنات وحفظهن لأزواجهن                                                                                                    
                               وشيء آخر:  فَالصَّالِحَاتُ  [النساء:34] نساؤنا صالحات، ما  عندنا عاصيات، فاسقات، فاجرات، لا وجود لهن في بيوتنا، الصالحة هي التي  تؤدي حقوق الله وافية لا تبخسها ولا تنقصها في حدود طاقتها، وتؤدي حقوق  زوجها وأولادها وأقاربها، لا تؤذ أحداً ولا تنتقص حق أحد، (الصالحات) هذا  ثناء الله عليهن أو لا؟ هذا الطابع من طبعهن به؟ الله هو المخبر:   فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ  [النساء:34] مطيعات لله وللأزواج.ثم ماذا؟   حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ  [النساء:34] أي غيب هذا؟ هو العورة وما حولها: تحفظ  فرجها، تحفظ صوتها، تحفظ وجهها، تحفظ كل جزئياتها عن الأجانب لتبقى مصونة  كالحور العين في دار السلام:  حُورٌ مَقْصُورَاتٌ  [الرحمن:72] محبوسات أو  لا؟ أو يتجولن غاديات رائحات في السينمات والعبث واللهو والشوارع، هذه  المرأة تبقى لها قيمة؟ حتى في الجنة.  مَقْصُورَاتٌ فِي الْخِيَامِ   [الرحمن:72] أو سائحات؟إذاً: حافظات للغيب، ويفسر رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم هذا اللفظ بقوله: ( خير النساء -أفضل النساء- من إذا نظرت إليها سرتك )  ابتسامة، وجه لين، عاطفة، تتجلى مظاهر الحب، لا معبسة ولا مقطبة ولا..  ولا، (إذا نظرت إليها سرتك)، ولا تقول: هذا يعود إلى الجمال، فقد كان عندنا  أكيلة الذئب أسود.. رأسه أكله الذئب مشقق الوجه عينه زرقاء.. كذا، ولكماله  ولعلمه ولتعبه ننظر إليه وكأنه درة أو ياقوته، وهذا يعود إلى قلبك، انظر  إلى فاسق أو فاجر لن يعجبك جماله ولا كماله. فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ  حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ  [النساء:34]، يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  خير النساء من إذا نظرت إليها سرتك، وإذا أمرتها أطاعتك )، أم عثمان لا  تخرجي أبداً إلا بإذني، لن تخرج أبداً، لو تغيب ألف سنة، طاعة، أم فلان لا  تنطقي بهذا اللفظ لن يعود: ( إذا أمرتها أطاعتك، وإذا غبت عنها حفظتك في  نفسها ومالك )، حفظتك إذا غبت عنها أو لا؟الحافظات للغيب، سافرت إلى مكان  ما وتركتها تحفظك في عرضك، فلا تتكلم مع أجنبي ولا تخرج من البيت، ولا..  ولا، أبداً، ومالك محفوظ، لا تبذره ولا تنفقه في غير رضاك، ولا.. ولا،  وتعود وتجدها كما كانت، هذه خير النساء.فالمرأة التي ما سمعت بهذا الحديث  يمكن أن تكون من هذا النوع.أولاً: يجب أن يعرف هذا ويشاع ويصبح أحاديث بين  الأسر، فتأخذ البنت من صغرها تعمل على أن تكون من خير النساء، خير النساء  من إذا نظرت إليها سرتك أفرحتك، وإذا أمرتها بأمر تطيقه وتقدر عليه أطاعتك  ولا تعصيك أبداً، وإذا غبت عنها حفظتك في نفسها ومالك. حَافِظَاتٌ  لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:34]، هذه الجملة  بِمَا حَفِظَ  اللَّهُ  [النساء:34]، حتى لا تشعر أنه في إمكانك أن تفعل ما تريد، وأن  تترك ما تريد، لابد من إلجائك إلى الله، واضطرارك إليه، وسؤالك إياه أن  يعينك على الفعل، وأن يعينك على الترك؛ فأنت في حاجة إلى الله في كل  أحايينك.فهمتم:  بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:34] أو لا؟لا تتعنتر وتقول:  أنا أحفظ زوجي في ماله ونفسه، يجب أن تعلم أنها في حاجة إلى الله، فتقول:  أحفظه بإذن الله، بعون الله، بتوفيق الله، أؤدي هذا الواجب الذي وجب عليّ  أن أحفظ زوجي إذا غاب عني في نفسي وفي ماله  بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ   [النساء:34].                                                                      
 المراحل الربانية لعلاج النشوز                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ   [النساء:34]، واللاتي من النساء، من الزوجات،  تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ   [النساء:34]، ظهرت علامات النشوز، وهو الترفع والتعالي على الزوج، إذا لاحت  العلامات وظهرت، معنى هذا: أنك خفت نشوزها، فماذا تصنع؟ سيدك ومولاها  يعلمك، لا القاضي ولا رئيس البعثة، الله هو الذي يعلمنا، ماذا قال:   فَعِظُوهُنَّ  [النساء:34]، الوعظ: الكلام الذي يحمل الأمر والنهي والأمر  بما معه من بشائر ونتائج طيبة، والنهي: ما يحمل من أتعاب وآلام، وبوصفها  مؤمنة لا يزال زوجها يعظها؛ يأمرها وينهاها ويبشرها ويحذرها، حتى تترك ذلك  الخلق الذي هو النشوز، وتطيعه وتلين له، وتصبح كما يريد الله منها.فإن  فرضنا ما نفع الوعظ، أو كان الزوج لا يحسنه .. ما عنده قدرة على الوعظ، لا  يعرف شيئاً إلا العصا والصوت الغليظ، الوعظ ما في، يجب أن يتعلم وأن يعظها،  ولا يحل أن ينتقل إلى الخطوة الثانية إلا بعد الفراغ من الأولى.ما تعرف؟  ائت بأبيك أو أمك وعظوا هذه المسكينة، أنا ما عرفت أعظها فيوعظونها هم ؛  يبينون لها عواقب الطلاق ونتائج الفراق وأذية الزوج، وما يترتب عنه من غضب  الله، فإن هي رجعت الحمد لله، أبت الخطوة الثالثة:  وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي  الْمَضَاجِعِ  [النساء:34]؛ لأنها زوجة، بت معها على فراش واحد، وأعطها  ظهرك ولا تلتفت إليها، ولا تكلمها ولا تجامعها، اتركيني، فحسب سنة الله لا  تزيد على أسبوع وقد لانت وطابت، أو أربعون يوماً ما تصل ما تقوى أبداً،  وتعلن عن ندمها وأسفها؛ وأني مطيعة، ويحصل الخير بإذن الله؛ لأن هذه تعاليم  الله أو لا؟ من وضع هذا؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.فإن قست وتحجرت وما  نفع وعظ ولا هجران، إذاً: فلم يبقَ إلا الضرب، واذكروا ما ذكر تعالى الضرب  في القرآن إلا في إقامة الحدود، ثم في هذه القضية، ضرب الإنسان في الحدود،  ثم في هذه القضية.ومعنى هذا: أن التي ما نفعها وعظ ولا هجران، وتأهلت  للضرب، أنها إن لم يتب الله عليها وتستعجل التوبة تهلك. وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ   [النساء:34]، هذا الضرب ليس معناه بالسيف أو بالرصاص، قال:   وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ  [النساء:34]، الرسول بين لنا الضرب ما هو، كضربك ولدك لما  يعصيك، كضربك تلميذك لما ما يأتي بواجبه، هذا الضرب الذي لا يكسر عضواً  ولا يشين جارحة، كيف يشينها؟ يصبح وجهها أزرق، ملطخاً بالدم، كسر العضو:  أصبع، يد، رجل. هذا حرام، وقد علمنا الفقه في هذه القضية، إذا هي كسر عضوها  ليس هناك قصاص، وإنما هناك دية؛ لأنه ما هو عن عمد بل للتأديب، أما إن  قتلها بالضرب فإنه يقتل قصاصاً، فإن الله ما قال: فاقتلوهن، قال:   وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ  [النساء:34]، الضرب غير القتل.                                                                      
 الطاعة بعد النشوز                                                                                                    
                                 فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ  [النساء:34]، أيها الرجال!  فَلا  تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:34]، لا يحل لك أن تختلق عوامل  وأسباباً لتضربها، أو توجد تفاعلات سمعتها تقول، رأيتك كذا.. لم كذا؟ فمتى  أطاعت لا يحل لك أبداً أن تمسها بأذى؛ لأنها أمة الله وأنت عبده، ما أنت  بإله. فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلا تَبْغُوا  [النساء:34]، أي: لا تطلبوا  عليهن سبيلاً لأذاهن، لا بالضرب ولا بالهجران، ولا بالوعظ والإرشاد،  فَلا  تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ  [النساء:34]، وعلل لذلك فقال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا  [النساء:34]، إذا ظننت بعلوك وزهوك أنك فوق كل شيء،  فاعلم أن علو الله فوقك، إذا فهمت أنك كل شيء، وقادر وأنت أعلى منها ومن  أهلها، فالله أعلى منكم جميعاً،  عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا  [النساء:34].وعظ هذا  وتوجيه إلهي أو لا؟ هذا هو القرآن الذي يقرأ على الموتى، أوليس هذا هو؟ هذا  القرآن يقرأ على الموتى، هذه دساتير وقوانين وشرائع، وأحكام سياسية،  مالية، اجتماعية، عقائديه، أدبية، اهجروها واقرءوه على الموتى، أنا ما أطقت  أبداً، هذا ما استطعت أصبر، كيف هذا الحكم الإلهي، هذه الشريعة، هذا  القرآن نقرأه على موتى؟ أو كلامي ما هو واضح؟ أنا أرى هذا عبث، نضع ميت بين  أيدينا ونقرأ عليه سورة النساء، من فعل بنا هذا؟العدو، الثالوث، وهل أفقنا  وعرفنا عدونا اليوم؟ ما زلنا سكرى.العدو والله ليعمل ليل نهار -المجوس  واليهود والنصارى- على إنهاء هذا النور وإطفائه، ونحن نجري وراء ما يشيرون  به علينا ويخططونه لنا، لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله.. ما المخرج؟  الخلافة، انتظروا الخلافة، ما المخرج؟ قالوا: تحكيم الشريعة، حكموها بسم  الله، ما نستطيع، ما المخرج؟ أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله، إسلاماً حقاً،  عبد الله كأمة الله مستعد إذا قال الله: مت يموت، إذا قال الله: صم صام،  إذا قال له: اسكت سكت، دهراً دائماً، هذا هو الإسلام، أما إسلام صوري ولفظي  مسلم، ما أسلم شيئاً لله؟ إذاً: كيف تجتمع كلمة المسلمين؟ وكيف يحكمهم  حاكم واحد؟ وكيف.. وكيف؟ ثم قال الله تعالى:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ  بَيْنِهِمَا  [النساء:35] بين الزوجين، ماذا تصنعون؟ قال:  فَابْعَثُوا  حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ  [النساء:35]، لا بد وأن يكون الحكم أهلاً لذلك، أما  حكم مثلي أو جاهل ما ينفع، يكون على علم ببيت فلان وما يجري ببيت فلان؛  لأنه من أهله ومن أهلها هي، فإذا حكم بالطلاق تم الطلاق، حكم بالاجتماع  وعدم الافتراق تم ذلك، يجب أن يطبق حكم الله؛ لأنه بإذن الله تعالى، هل  بهذا واجب أو مستحب؟ المهم الآن لا وجود له في العالم الإسلامي أبداً، ما  السبب؟ ما سمعوا بهذا، ما في ثقة، ما بيننا مودة ولا إخاء ولا تلاقي حتى  تقوم أنت وتريد أن تصلح ما بين فلان وزوجته.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ معنى الآيتين: يروى في سبب نزول هذه الآية: أن سعد  بن الربيع -من سادات الأنصار بالمدينة- رضي الله عنه أغضبته امرأته -أوقعته  في الغضب عليها- فلطمها فشكاه وليها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  -أبوها أو أخوها شكاه إلى الرسول فلان لطم ابنتي- كأنه يريد القصاص، فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ   [النساء:34] ]، وما دام قوام وقيم عليه يضربها إذا تطلب الموقف ذلك، [  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ  عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ  قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ [النساء:34] ]، إلى  آخر الآيتين.. هذه بركة سعد بن الربيع رضي الله عنه.[ فقال ولي المرأة:  أردنا أمراً وأراد الله غيره ]، هذا إيمان وبصيرة وعلم (أردنا أمراً وأراد  الله غيره)، أرادوا أن يقتصوا لابنتهم، وأراد الله غير ذلك، فحمدوا  الله.قال: [ أردنا أمراً وأراد الله غيره، وما أراده الله خير ]، إي والله،  أرأيتم المسلم كيف؟ على الفور استسلم وانقاد. قال: [ ورضي بحكم الله  تعالى، وهو أن الرجل ما دام قواماً على المرأة يرعاها ويربيها ويصلحها بما  أوتي من عقل أكمل من عقلها، وعلم أغزر من علمها غالباً، وبعد نظر في مبادئ  الأمور ونهايتها أبعد من نظرها، يضاف إلى ذلك أنه دفع مهراً لم تدفعه،  والتزم بنفقات لم تلتزم هي بشيء منها، فلما وجبت له الرئاسة عليها، وهي  رئاسة شرعية، كان له الحق أن يضربها بما لا يشين جارحة أو يكسر عضواً،  فيكون ضربه لها؛ كضرب المؤدب لمن يؤدبه ويربيه ]، فهمتم معاشر  المستمعين؟قال: [ وبعد تقرير هذا السلطان للزوج على زوجته، أمر الله تعالى  بإكرام المرأة والإحسان إليها والرفق بها ]، هذا ربنا جميعاً، ربها وربنا،  علمنا كيف نؤدي الواجب.قال: [ أمر الله تعالى بإكرام المرأة وبالإحسان  إليها والرفق بها؛ لضعفها وأثنى عليها فقال:  فَالصَّالِحَاتُ [النساء:34]،  وهن: اللاتي يؤدين حقوق الله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وحقوق أزواجهن من الطاعة والتقدير والاحترام.  قَانِتَاتٌ  [النساء:34]، أي: مطيعات لله تعالى، وللزوج.  حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ  [النساء:34]، أي: حافظات مال الزوج وعرضه؛ لحديث: ( وإذا غاب عنها حفظته في  نفسها وماله )  بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ [النساء:34]، أي: بحفظ الله تعالى  لها وإعانته لها، إذ لو وكلت إلى نفسها لا تستطيع حفظ شيء وإن قلَّ ]، ونحن  كذلك، والله لولا عون الله ما اجتمعنا الليلة هنا، ولا سمعنا هذا  الآية.قال: [ وفي سياق الكلام ما يشير إلى محذوف يفهم ضمناً، وذلك أن  الثناء عليهن من قبل الله تعالى يستوجب من الرجل إكرام المرأة الصالحة،  والإحسان إليها، والرفق بها لضعفها ]، أو لا؟ الله يثني عليها وأنت تهينها،  أنت ضد الله يعني؟ أو أنت أعلم منه؟ لا إله إلا الله.قال: [ وفي سياق  الكلام ما يشير إلى محذوف -أي: قول محذوف- يفهم ضمناً، وذلك أن الثناء  عليهن من قِبل الله تعالى يستوجب من الرجل إكرام المرأة الصالحة والإحسان  إليها والرفق بها لضعفها، وهذا ما ذكرته أولاً نبهت عليه هنا ليعلم أنه من  دلالة الآية الكريمة، وقد ذكره غير واحد من علماء السلف. وقوله تعالى:   وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي  الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلا تَبْغُوا  عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا [النساء:34] ] أي: طريقة لأذيتهن.قال: [ فإنه تعالى  يرشد الأزواج إلى كيفية علاج الزوجة إذا نشزت، أي: ترفعت على زوجها ولم تؤد  إليه حقوقه الواجبة له بمقتضى العقد بينهما ]، ولهذا: ( إذا دعا الرجل  امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت تبيت الملائكة تلعنها حتى تصبح ).قال: [ فإنه تعالى  يرشد الأزواج إلى كيفية علاج الزوجة إذا نشزت، أي: ترفعت على زوجها، ولم  تؤد إليه حقوقه الواجبة له بمقتضى العقد بينهما؛ فيقول:  وَاللَّاتِي  تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ [النساء:34]، أي: ترفعهن بما ظهر لكم من علامات  ودلائل، كأن يأمرها فلا تطيع، يدعوها فلا تجيب، ينهاها فلا تنته -إذاً ظهرت  علامة النشوز- قال حينئذٍ: فاسلكوا معهن السبيل الآتي:أولاً:   فَعِظُوهُنَّ [النساء:34]، والوعظ تذكيرها بما للزوج عليها من حق يجب  أداؤه، وما يترتب على إضاعته من سخط الله تعالى وعذابه، وبما قد ينجم من  إهمالها في ضربها أو طلاقها، فالوعظ ترغيب بأجر الصالحات القانتات، وترهيب  من عقوبة المفسدات العاصيات، فإن نفع الوعظ فيها وإلا فالثانية ].الخطوة  الثانية:قال: [ وهي: أن يهجرها الزوج في الفراش فلا يكلمها وهو نائم معها  على فراش واحد وقد أعطاها ظهره فلا يكلمها ولا يجامعها وليصبر على ذلك ]،  أما إذا ما صبر وجامعها انتهت المحاولة ما تنفع يجب أن يصبر.قال: [ فلا  يكلمها ولا يجامعها وأن يصبر على ذلك؛ حتى تئوب وترجع إلى طاعته وطاعة الله  ربهما معاً ].قال: [ وإن أصرت ولم يجز معها الهجران في الفراش، فالثالثة  وهي:أن يضربها ضرباً غير مبرح لا يشين جارحة ولا يكسر عضواً.وأخيراً: فإن  هي أطاعت زوجها فلا يحل بعد ذلك أن يطلب الزوج طريقاً إلى أذيتها لا يضرب  ولا بهجران لقوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ [النساء:34]، أي: الأزواج،   فَلا تَبْغُوا [النساء:34]، أي: تطلبوا،  عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:34]، لأذيتهن باختلاق الأسباب وإيجاد العلل والمبررات لأذيتهن ]،  يوجد مع بعض أهل الجهل.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا  كَبِيرًا [النساء:34]، تذييل الكلام بما يشعر من أراد أن يعلو على غيره بما  أوتي من قدرة بأن الله أعلى منه وأكبر فليخش الله وليترك من علوه وكبريائه  ]،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا [النساء:34]. قال: [ هذا ما  تضمنته هذه الآية العظيمة.أما الآية الثانية: فقد تضمنت حكماً اجتماعياً  آخر، وهو: إن حصل شقاق بين زوج وامرأته فأصبح الرجل في شق والمرأة في شق  آخر فلا تلاقي بينهما ولا وفاق ولا وئام؛ وذلك لصعوبة الحال، فالطريق إلى  حل هذا المشكل ما أرشد الله تعالى إليه، وهو أن يبعث ولي الزوجة حكماً من  قبله، ويبعث ولي الزوج حكماً من قبله، أو يبعث الزوج نفسه حكماً وتبعث  الزوجة أيضاً نفسها حكماً من قبلها، أو يبعث القاضي كذلك، الكل جائز،  وواسع؛ على شرط أن يكون الحكم عدلاً عالماً بصيراً حتى يمكن له الحكم  والقضاء بالعدل، فيدرس الحكمان القضية أولاً مع طرفي النزاع ويتعرفان إلى  أسباب الشقاق وبما في نفس الزوج من رضا وحب، وكراهية وسخط ثم يجتمعان على  إصلاح ذات البين، فإن أمكن ذلك فيها وإلا فرقا بينهما برضا الزوجين، مع  العلم أنهما إذا ثبت لهما ظلم أحدهما فإن عليهما أن يطالبا برفع الظلم، فإن  كان الزوج هو الظالم فليرفع ظلمه وليؤد ما وجب عليه، وإن كانت المرأة هي  الظالمة فإنها ترفع ظلمها أو تفدي نفسها بمال فيخالعها به زوجها، هذا معنى  قوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا [النساء:35]، والخوف هنا  بمعنى: التوقع الأكيد بما ظهر من علامات ولاح من دلائل، فيعالج الموقف قبل  التأزم الشديد  فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ  أَهْلِهَا [النساء:35]؛ لأنهما أعرف بحال الزوجين من غيرهما.وقوله تعالى:   إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلاحًا [النساء:35]، فإنه يعني الحكمين،  يُوَفِّقِ  اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا [النساء:35]، أي: إن كان قصدهما الإصلاح والجمع بين  الزوجين وإزالة الشقاق والخلاف بينهما؛ فإن الله تعالى يعينهما على مهمتهما  ويبارك في مسعاهما ويكلله بالنجاح -لأنهم أرادوا الله فلا يخيبهم- وقوله  تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا [النساء:35]، ذكر تعليلاً  لما واعد به تعالى من التوفيق بين الحكمين؛ إذ لو لم يكن عليماً خبيراً ما  عرف نيات الحكمين وما يجري في صدورهما من إرادة الإصلاح أو الإفساد ]،   إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا [النساء:35].                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيتين:أولاً: تقرير] تعرفون التقرير أو  لا؟ من القرارات [مبدأ القيومية للرجال على النساء وبخاصة الزوج على زوجته  ]، فلو يأتي علماء النفس، والكيمياء، والطبيعة والسحر والعلم بأسره يقولون:  لا، ليس من الصواب أن يكون الرجل هو القيم، نقبل؟ والله ما نقبل، أنرضى  بالكفر بعد الإيمان؟ أنتبع الهوى والشياطين؟  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى  النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:34].[ثانياً: وجوب إكرام الصالحات والإحسان إليهن  ].أيها الفحول! كيف حالكم مع نسائكم؟ لا تسأل يا شيخ! نحن مقلدون. يا  عمياء! ما هذا؟ إيش هذا الطعام البارد.. أدنى شيء أنت طالق طالق طالق..  يقول: أنا غضبت، ما حملك على الغضب؟ لا إله إلا الله، والله لو تسجل لكم  أصواتكم في البيوت لرأيتم العجب، لم الشيخ يتبجح هكذا؟ والله ستين سنة ما  قلت لامرأتي كلمة سوء، ولا مسستها بيدي ولا بأصبعي، لم؟ هذا هو الإسلام،  التربية في حجور الصالحين.لما كنا في تبوك، قال القاضي: تسعون حالة طلاق في  شهر واحد، تسعون بيت خربت، ما سبب هذا؟الجهل من الجانبين، وعدم التربية من  الطرفين، إذا كان أحدهما أعلى وأفهم يستطيع أن يلين الجانب، وأن يهبط بذلك  العلو وأن يصلحه، ولكن الزوج كالزوجة، كلاهما في ظلام الجهل، (وجوب إكرام  الصالحات)، أو لا؟ بم يكون إكرامهن؟ بالأدب واللطف والظرف والإحسان وعدم  الهيجان، وعدم الإغضاب، هذا هو الإكرام، وعدم تحميلهن ما لا يطقن، وعدم  طلبنهن ما لا يستطعن.قال:[ ثالثاً: بيان علاج مشكلة نشوز الزوجة وذلك:  أولاً: بوعظها، ثانياً: بهجرانها ثالثاً: بضربها الضرب المعروف ].اسمحوا لي  معشر المستمعين، أقول: كيف ندرس هذا الدرس ونخرج منه وما نعرف التأديب  الذي ذكره الله تعالى لنا، ولا نقصه ولا نتحدث به، بالعامية، يا شيخ! إذا  نشزت أوخفت من نشوز امرأتك ماذا تفعل معها؟ تقول: ما ندري، كيف ما تدري؟ ما  حضرت، ما سمعت؟ ماذا تفعل يا إدريس أيها الزوج الجديد؟أعظها أولاً؛ فإن لم  ينفعها الوعظ بعد عام شهر هجرتها في الفراش، ما نفع الهجران ضربتها، هذا  يجب أن يحفظه كل مؤمن أو مؤمنة.قال: [ بيان علاج مشكلة نشوز الزوجة وذلك  بوعظها أولاً، ثم بهجرانها في الفراش ثانياً، ثم بضربها ثالثاً ضرباً غير  مبرح ].ما معنى ضرب غير مبرح؟ لا يكسر عضواً، ولا يشين جارحة.[ رابعاً: لا  يحل اختلاق الأسباب وإيجاد المبررات لأذية المرأة بضرب أو بغيره ].حرام على  العبد أن يختلق أسباباً ويوجد مبررات من أجل أن يتوصل بها إلى أذية  المؤمنة، ما تريدها طلقها، لماذا تبحث عن مبررات حتى تضربها أو تؤذيها؟[لا  يحل اختلاق الأسباب وإيجاد مبررات لأذية المرأة بضرب أو غيره. خامساً:  مشروعية التحكيم في الشقاق بين الزوجين وبيان ذلك في الآية مبيناً  ومفصل].معاشر المؤمنين! نسأل الله أن يعيننا على العلم والعمل به.وصل اللهم  على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (19) 
الحلقة (243)
تفسير سورة النساء  (26)


الشرك ظلم عظيم، وقد حذر الله عباده من الوقوع في الشرك؛ لأنه نقيض  التوحيد، فما من عبد مؤمن صادق الإيمان يشرك مع الله في دعائه وسؤاله احداً  غيره، وهذا فعل أهل الجاهلية الذين كانوا يدعون أصنامهم وأوثانهم لتقربهم  إلى الله زلفاً، ومع ذلك لم يقبل الله عز وجل ذلك منهم؛ لأنه سبحانه أغنى  الشركاء عن الشرك.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، والليلتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وأخرى، تلك الفضيلة التي قال فيها صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه  كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء ومع هذه الآية  الكريمة، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى  وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا  فَخُورًا  [النساء:36].هذه الآية تعرف بآية الحقوق العشرة، ولا إخال مؤمناً  لا يجتهد في حفظها، عشرة حقوق لا بد من حفظها والقيام بها، هيا نكرر  تلاوتها رجاء أن نحفظها:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ  شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ  وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  [النساء:36].                                  
** الحث على عبادة الله                                                                                                   * *
                               هيا نتدارسها، قوله جل ذكره:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ   [النساء:36]، من الآمر؟إنه الله جل وعلا، لقد تقدم من أول السورة، قوله:   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ  [النساء:1]،  وهو يذكر في الأوامر والنواهي والواجبات والحقوق، وكانت متعلقة بنا  اجتماعياً.أولاً: تذكرون أن أموال اليتامى محرمة، وأن السفيه لا يعطى ماله  حتى يرشد، وأن الله قسم مال التركة قسمة لا تضاهيها قسمة؛ إذ الله أعدل  وأرحم، وحرم علينا المناكح المحرمة، إحدى وعشرين مسألة، سبعاً من الرضاع،  وسبعاً من النسب، وسبعاً من المصاهرة.وحرم علينا أيضاً إيذاء المؤمنات،  وأعطانا تعاليم لإصلاحهن إن كن زوجات، وآخر ما علمنا إذا حصل نشوز أن يتدخل  أولو البصيرة والمعرفة من أقرباء الزوجة والزوج، ويعملان على إذهاب ذلك  النشوز، وعلى إصلاح الشقاق. والآن عطف على تلك التعاليم قوله:  وَاعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ  [النساء:36].أولاً: من هو الله؟لا بد من معرفته، كيف تعبد من لا  تعرفه؟ لا بد من المعرفة، والشيء يعرف بماذا؟ بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، شخص  في طوكيو، عرفته كيف؟ اسمه: عثمان، يسمع ويبصر، حاذق، لبيب، صانع كذا،  بصفاته عرفته، هل عرفته بذاته؟ لا. بل عرفته بأسمائه وصفاته، وهل لا بد من  معرفة الذات حتى تعرف الشخص؟ أيعقل هذا الكلام؟ أوما فهمتم؟ شخص في السويد،  اسمه: صالح، لو أخبرت عنه تقول: عرفني به، يقول: إنه شخص كريم، رحيم، ذكي،  ذو علم وبصيرة وشرف، قوي، أبوه اسمه: كذا، تعرفونه بالصفات، أو لا؟ أو حتى  ترى ذاته؟ إلا إذا انمسخت البشرية.فالله عز وجل عرفنا بأنه خالق هذه  العوالم كلها، وأنه الذي رفع السماء بغير عمد، وبسط الأرض، وعلى الماء جمدت  الأرض، وخلق كل ما في العوالم كلها؛ إذ لم يرفع مخلوق يده وقال: أنا خالق  الكوكب الفلاني، أو أنا خلقت الإقليم الفلاني، وكل الخليقة طأطأت رأسها، من  الخالق؟إنه الله. ولا بد من وجوده، أيوجد المخلوق بدون خالق؟! إذاً: فقدنا  عقولنا، وأصبحنا مجانين.أبسط من هذا: هذا القلم من يستطيع أن يأتي بالمنطق  والذوق والعقل والفطرة و.. و.. ويقول: هذا القلم والله ما وضعه أحد هنا،  هذا وجد من نفسه، في أحد؟ لا.إذاً: وكوكب الشمس الذي هو أكبر من الأرض  بمليون ونصف، ما أوجده أحد؟ قلم ما تسلم أنه وجد بدون موجد، والكواكب  والسماوات والأرضون، وأنت تعرف ما ادعى وجودها كائن أبداً سوى الله، فلهذا  معرفة الله ضرورية واضطرارية.هذا الله الذي وهبك عقلك وسمعك وبصرك، وحياتك،  وأمك وأباك، وهذه الحياة كلها، ما اسمه؟ الله. هل له اسم غير الله؟ تسعة  وتسعون اسماً، وصفاته من أسمائه.هذا الله الذي عرفناه أمرنا أن نعبده،  وقال:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:36]، هيا نعبد الله، بم نعبده؟ كيف  نعبده؟ وفي أي مكان وفي أي زمان نعبده؟ آمنا بأنه أمرنا أن نعبده، لكن كيف  نعبده؟الجواب: تعلموا، اسألوا أهل العلم كيف يعبد الله، وبم يعبد، ويجب أن  تسأل وتتعلم حتى تعبد الله فتطيعه في أمره لك بقوله:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ   [النساء:36]، فمن هنا معرفة الله أولاً، ثم طاعته ثانياً، يطاع في ماذا؟  فيما يأمر باعتقاده أو قوله أو فعله، كما يطاع فيما نهى عنه وحرمه من  اعتقاد باطل أو قول سيئ أو عمل فاسد، وعلى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف أوامر  الله ونواهيه، وإن ركب رأسه وقال: لست في حاجة إلى هذه! فمصيره الخسران  المبين، يقضي أيامه هذه، ثم ينتقل إلى عالم الشقاء ليخلد فيه أبداً، يفقد  فيه كل طعم للحياة.إذاً: يجب أن نعرف بم يعبد الله أو لا؟اذكروا لنا بعض  عباداته؟ من أبرزها: الصلاة؛ لأن الصلاة عبارة عن مناجاة الإله في أماكن  طاهرة، تتحدث معه، تعرض حاجاتك، وتدلي بأهدافك وأغراضك، تسبحه وتكبره  وتعظمه في أوقات معينة.. خمسة أوقات في الأربع والعشرين ساعة، وأنت طاهر  كامل الطهر، وفي مكان طاهر تلتقي بمولاك، وأنت بين يديه وقد نصب وجهه لك،  وهو والله يراك أكثر مما ترى نفسك أنت، ويسمع كلامك، جهرت به أو أسررت،  فالذي لا يقيم الصلاة ما آمن بالله ولا عرف الله.. الذي ما يقيم الصلاة ما  عبد الله، فإن قال: أنا أصوم رمضان في العام. يصوم شهراً وينقطع. قال: أنا  أحج في الدهر. حج مرة، لو كان الإسلام فقط هكذا كل الناس يسلمون، اليهود،  النصارى، ما يصوم شهراً في السنة؟ يصوم، يحج مرة بيت الله، لكن مظهر  العبادة الحق إقام الصلاة؛ فلهذا حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكفر  تارك الصلاة، فقال: ( من تركها فقد كفر ).الآن المقيمون للصلاة الذين  يأتونها في بيوت ربهم مع أوليائه ويخشعون فيها، ويبكون ويتضرعون، وكلهم  شعور وأحاسيس أنهم مع ربهم، خمس مرات، خمس ساعات في الأربعة والعشرين ساعة،  هؤلاء بحق عبدوا الله أو لا؟ بلى.والذين يهجرون المساجد بيوت الله،  وينقطعون عنها ما عبدوا الله.وخلاصة القول: أن الله يعبد بما أحب وندب  إليه، سواء بالقول كلا إله إلا الله، سبحان الله، والحمد لله، الله أكبر،  أو كان بالصلاة ركوعاً وسجوداً، أو كان بالجهاد في سبيله مالاً وبدناً ..  المهم: إذا أمر الله باعتقاد عقيدة أو أمر بقول أن تقول، أو بفعل أن تفعل  يجب أن تفعل، فإن عجزت قل: هذه طاقتي يا رب! وأنت لا تكلف نفساً إلا وسعها،  فاعف عني ولا تؤاخذني.والله يكره كلاماً كثيراً، وصوراً عجيبة، وأعمالاً  يكرهها ويبغضها ويبغض أهلها، يجب على المؤمن أن يعرفها وعلى رأسها: الكذب،  الغش، الخداع، الزنا، الربا، أذية المؤمنين على اختلافها، وما أكثر ما نهى  الله عنه. وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:36]، أي: بطاعته، مع حبه وتعظيمه،  مع الذلة له والصغار بين يديه، لا تصل وأنت تتعنتر، لا بد أن تكون منكسراً،  ليناً، ذليلاً بين يديه، وكذا الحال إذا سألته، إذا طلبته، لا تقل:  أعطني.العبادة: طاعة الله، بفعل ما أمر وترك ما ينهى مع التعظيم والذل  الانكسار بين يديه.معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! عرفتم بم يعبد الله؟بما أحب أن  يعبد به، أين توجد محبوباته؟ في الكتاب، الآن معنا عشرة في كتابه، وما لم  نفهمه من كتابه نرجع إلى رسوله؛ إذ هو الذي أمره بالبيان والتبيين، والسنة  مبينة موضحة لكل عبادة يعبد الله تعالى بها، مبينة للوقت وللكيفية والكمية  والعدد، فعلى الذين دخلوا في الإسلام بكلمة: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد  أن محمداً رسول الله، أن يعرفوا ما يعبدون به الله فعلاً وتركاً ويعبدونه  به، وإلا لا نجاة ولا سلامة. وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:36]، هذا أمره  أو لا؟ من قال: لا. ارتد، كفر، هلك، ومن قال: سمعاً وطاعة، نعبد الله بما  شرع لنا أن نعبده به، ويأخذ أول شيء: يغتسل من جنابته، ثم يصلي، وهكذا..                                                                      
** التحذير من الإشراك بالله                                                                                                   * *
                               وقوله:  وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36]، الأول  أمر، وهذا نهي، ومن هنا عرفنا أن العبادة تدور على الأمر والنهي، الأمر  يفعل والنهي يترك ويجتنب،  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ  شَيْئًا  [النساء:36].وهنا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! تذكرون أن العرب في  جاهليتهم كانوا مؤمنين بالله، والله العظيم! ما كانوا بلاشفة حمراً شيوعيين  ولا علمانيين، ولكن كانوا يؤمنون بالله ويشركون به غيره، والدليل: أنهم  كانوا يحجون إلى بيت الله، ويطوفون به، ومن تتبع أيمانهم يجد جلها وأكثرها  أنهم يحلفون بالله، وقلَّ ما يحلفون باللات والعزى، أكثرهم يحلف بالله  تعالى، وينذرون النذور لله عز وجل.إذاً: فما هو الشرك الذي حرمهم من رضا  الله وجواره في الجنة إن ماتوا عليه؟ ما هو الشرك الذي أمر الله رسوله أن  يقاتلهم من أجله حتى يتخلوا عنه، ويبتعدوا منه؟ لأنه في الحقيقة ظلم من  أفظع أنواع الظلم، نعم. الشرك ظلم والمشرك ظالم.ما وجه ذلك يا شيخ؟ اسمع يا  عبد الله! الله جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه، أراد أن يعبد بالذكر والشكر، فهيأ  هذه الأرض، وأعدها إعداد النزل، والفندق، ثم خلق آدم بيديه، ونفخ فيه من  روحه، وخلق أنثاه حواء من جنبه، وأهبطهما وبارك في نسلهما فأصبحوا الآلاف  والملايين، لم فعل هذا؟ من أجل أن يعبد، من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر، ثم هذا الذي  أنزله من السماء، وأكرمه في الأرض، هذا يجب أن يعترف بحق الله عليه،  أطعمه، سقاه، رباه، كلأه، حفظه، علمه، بصره، سخر كل شيء في الأرض له من أجل  أن يعبده، فإذا لم يعبده بالمرة، ماذا تقولون فيه؟ كافر ملعون لا خير فيه  لأحد من الناس، إذا كفر خالقه ومنع حق مولاه لا خير فيه، وإذا كان يعبد معه  غيره، وما يعبد الله به يعبد به إلهاً غير الله، هذا أشرك أو لا؟ أشرك،  وظلم؛ لأن هذه العبادة حق الله، استحقها بخلقه لك، وخلق كل شيء من أجلك،  فإذا أنت صرفتها لغيره ظلمت.ولهذا قصة في القرآن الكريم، كان فيمن قبلنا  عبد صالح يقال له: لقمان من بلاد الحبش أو السودان، هذا العبد الصالح كان  على عهد داود عليه السلام، عندما كان داود عليه السلام ملكاً، قص الله  تعالى علينا حادثة من أحداثه، وأنه أحضر ولده بين يديه، وأخذ يعلمه،  يَا  بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   [لقمان:13]، هذا لقمان النوبي الحبشي يقول لطفله وهو بين يديه:  يَا  بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ   *   وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ  [لقمان:17-18]..  يَا بُنَيَّ  إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُنْ فِي  صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ  [لقمان:16]، لما وصل إلى هذه الكلمة فقد  طفله هكذا.. مات بين يديه، من شدة الوعظ.إذاً: من جملة ما كان في هذا  الوعظ:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  [لقمان:13]، لم يا أبتاه؟   إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]. من منكم يعرف معنى الظلم  هنا؟ الظلم: وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، والعبادة حق من؟ الله. من خلق ورزق؟  الله. من أجل أن تعبده خلقك ورزقك فتعبد غيره بتلك العبادة، أي ظلم أعظم من  هذا الظلم؟! وإن ظلمت إبراهيم أو خديجة ممكن، لكن أن تظلم ربك تأخذ حقه يا  عاجز ولا تبال، وتلتفت إلى غيره وتعرض عنه.ومن هنا كانت التعاليم تقول  لنا: كل الذنوب محطوطة في ملف تحت النظر، ومن الجائز أن يغفرها الرب تعالى،  إلا الشرك فإنه لا ينظر فيه أبداً، من مات على الشرك لن يدخل الجنة، وإن  صام وصلى وجاهد في سبيل الله، وفي ذلك آيتان كريمتان من سورة النساء  المباركة:الأولى: قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ  بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48].والأخرى:  وَمَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، وليس  هذا مع نبينا الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ها هو عيسى في بيت لحم أو في  مدينة القدس، يعظ بني إسرائيل، واسمع ما سجل الله له من سورة المائدة:   لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72]، هذه كلمة من؟ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ؟ كلمة  عيسى، وبيننا وبينه خمسمائة وسبعين سنة، قالها في من؟ في بني عمنا، بني  إسرائيل اليهود، وقد أرسل إليهم وهو خاتم أنبيائهم، هل هذا اللفظ فيه  التباس،  إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  [المائدة:72]، (مَن) من ألفظ  العموم، ذكر، أنثى، عربي، عجمي، فقير، غني،  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ   [المائدة:72]، أي: يعبد معه غيره، ويصرف عبادة الله لغيره،  فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  [المائدة:72]، ما معنى حرمها عليه؟ لا  يدخلها، وإذا لم يدخل الجنة أين يعيش؟ في النار، وما هناك إلا عالم علوي  وآخر سفلي، الجنة والنار،  وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ   [المائدة:72].المشركون ظالمون! إي والله، بدلاً من أن تذكر الله تذكر  فلاناً، بدلاً من أن تركع لله تركع لفلان، بدلاً من أن تحب الله تحب  فلاناً، أيُّ شرك أعظم من هذا؟ هذا هو الظلم،  إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ  النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72].يروي لنا  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم قول الله تبارك وتعالى: ( أنا أغنى الشركاء عن  الشرك، من عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه )، لو تذبح ألف بعير  وواحد منها لسيدي عبد القادر كلها باطلة، تكسو ألف حلة لألف فقير، إلا حلة  تقول: هذه لسيدي البدوي بطل كل ذلك، لم؟ لأن الله غني، ما دمت التفت إلى  غيره، وأعطيته معه ما هو في حاجة إلى حللك ولا إلى جمالك وبعيرك أبداً، إما  أن تخصه وحده أو اذهب وما تريد، ( أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل  عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه ).                                                                      
** صور من شرك العرب في الجاهلية                                                                                                   * *
                               وفي أيام الجهل كان الرجل يأتي عندنا في الحي، في القرية،  يغرس مائة نخلة، يقول: هذه نخل سيدي عبد القادر ، ولا يجعل لله نخلة والله  العظيم، يأتي يغرس الزيتون، المائة شجرة، وهذه شجرة سيدي مبروك أو سيدي  أحمد والله ما يجعل لله شيئاً أبداً، من أين حصل هذا؟يا معشر المستمعين!  أنتم على علم مما أقول؟يشتري قطيعاً من الغنم، الشتاء فيه أمطار، في الربيع  يشتري خمسين نعجة حتى تلد ويغنم منها ويربح، يقول: هذه النعجة لسيدي فلان،  لم؟ ليحفظها، لتبارك وتنمو، كما يقول صاحب النخل والزيتون، كيف عرفوا هذا؟  هذا موجود في القرآن؟ في السنة؟ في الفقه؟ هذا يمليه عليهم أبو مرة لعنة  الله عليه، من أبو مرة؟ إبليس يكنّى بأبي مرة بإجماع المسلمين لا تشك فيه،  لقد علم هذا العرب في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام، وجعلهم إذا غرسوا غرساً يجعلون  منه للآلهة، وإذا اشتروا القطيع من الماعز أو الغنم كذلك، وإذا حرثوا  كذلك، أين ورد هذا؟ ورد في سورة الأنعام، واسمعوا أتلوا عليكم الآية،  وتأملوا! قال تعالى:  وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ  وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا  لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ يَصِلُ إِلَى شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَحْكُمُونَ  [الأنعام:136]، قبح الله هذا الحكم أو لا؟ فتأملوا!   وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ  [الأنعام:136]، ما معنى: (ذَرَأَ)؟ خلق،  ومنه الذرية، ذرأ خلق، وجعلوا لله تعالى مما خلق،  مِنَ الْحَرْثِ  وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا  [الأنعام:136]، (الْحَرْثِ) ماذا؟ نخل، زيتون،  زرع، كل ما يحرث ويزرع، (وَالأَنْعَامِ) ما هي؟ الإبل، البقر، الغنم، جعلوا  لله منها نصيباً. الحمد لله، عرفوا الله أحسن منا، بالفطرة قل: هذه نخلة  مولاي خالقي، وهذا للعزى، والعيب الذي أصابهم: أنهم إذا نخلة الله أطلعت  وأثمرت، ونخلة العزى هذا العام ما أنتجت يأخذون حق الله ويعطونه للعزى،  يقولون: الله غني ليس في حاجة. هذه الناقة ناقة اللات، وهذه الناقة ناقة  الله، إذا ناقة الله ما أنتجت، وناقة اللات ما أنتجت، ما يأخذون، يقولون:  الله ما هو في حاجة إلى هذا، أما إذا ناقته ما أنتجت يأتون بحق الله  ويعطونه إياها، واسمع الآية:  وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ  الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا  [الأنعام:136]، حظ أو لا؟  فَقَالُوا  هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ  [الأنعام:136]؛ لأن الله ما أمر بهذا ولا  أوحاه إليهم، بزعمهم وكذبهم،  هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا  لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ   [الأنعام:136]، أبداً ما يتحول إلى الله،  وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ  يَصِلُ إِلَى شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  [الأنعام:136]، قبح هذا  لحكم.ولما دخل الناس في الإسلام، ثم بعد ذلك فقدوا نور القرآن، وهداية  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وغشاهم الجهل وغطاهم، جاء إبليس وأعادهم إلى ما  كان عليه أجدادهم، إلا أن هناك فضيلة عند المشركين حرم منها المؤمنون، ما  هي؟ ما بينت لكم؟يغرس البستان ما يقول: هذه النخلة لله، يقول: هذه النخلة  لسيدي عبد القادر ، يحرث هذا الفدان لمن؟ لسيدي أحمد البدوي ما يجعل آخر  لله، وهذا عيب كبير، أما المشركون فيجعلون لله وللآلهة، وعيبهم أنهم جعلوا  لله ما لم يأمر الله به فكذبوا على الله.وثانياً: لما ما ينتج الذي للآلهة  وينتج الذي لله، يحولونه بحجة أن الله ما هو بحاجة إلى هذا.عاشت أمتكم  قرابة ثمانمائة عام، والعالم الإسلامي كله في هذا النوع، وأهل العلم بعيدون  عن هذا، لكن ما ينكرون ولا يفهمون، والحمد لله أن فتح الله علينا، وعرفنا  الطريق إلى الله.يروى أن أحد أحبار بني إسرائيل حدث له حادث فألقي القبض  عليه، وغلل بالأغلال وبات ينتظر موته، فجاءه أبو مرة وقال له: تريد أن  تطلق؟ قال: نعم، قال: اركع أمامي، قال: كيف أركع وأنا مغلل بالأغلال؟ قال:  برأسك، فاستجاب، وركع له برأسه فكفر، وأشرك بالله وهلك، فقال الله عنه:   كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلإِنسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ  قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [الحشر:16].                                                                      
** من أنواع الشرك                                                                                                   * *
                               نبدأ نستعرض أنواع الشرك، واحفظوا، ومن شك لا يسأل الجهال،  بل يسأل أهل العلم.أولاً: نبدأ بالانحناء بالركوع، هذا الركوع لله، هو الذي  تنحني له الجباه، فمن ركع تعظيماً لميت أو حي فقد أشركه مع الله، تسلم على  أميرك على مليكك على قائدك وأنت رافع رأسك، أما أن تركع لا، الركوع لله،  عرفتم هذه.ومن مظاهر هذا الركوع، في لعبة رياضية (الكاراتيه) ينسبونها إلى  الفلبينيين أو غيرهم، لما يفرغون منها يركعون كلهم للرئيس ركوعاً كاملاً  رأيناهم.. هم كفار مجوس شأنهم، أما أبناء الإسلام وأولاد المسلمين يركعون  لغير الله في هذه الألاعيب نهيناهم عن الانحناء للملك، للسلطان الذي يملك،  ونسمح به للهو الباطل، إن شاء الله ماتت هذه، أو ربما ما زالت توجد بقلة في  العالم الإسلامي، فعلموهم أنها من الشرك والعياذ بالله.ثانياً: السجود،  وضع الجبهة على الأرض، كان العرب وكان الجاهل وأهل الجاهلية يعظمون من  يعظمون بالسجود، وأرادوا أن يسجدوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرفض وأبى،  وقال تلك القولة الخالدة: ( لو أمرت أحداً أن يسجد لأحد غير الله لأمرت  المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها -لما يرى له عليها من حقوق وواجبات- ولكن لا سجود  إلا لله رب العالمين ).في بعض ديارنا العربية كانت بدعة عظيمة إذا جاء  الزوار للضريح الفلاني، ما يأتون قائمين يأتون ركعاً وسجداً، يزحفون  تعظيماً لسيدي فلان، ووالله لولا أن الله حمى هذا القبر الشريف برجال  يحمونه لرأيتم العجب من الجهال والضلال، يطوفون طوافاً، لو يسمح لهم  بالطواف سبعين طوفة يطوفون، ما يعرف هل هذا دين، وهذه بدعة، لأنهم ما  علموا، ما عرفوا، الشياطين تدفعهم، الشياطين تزين لهم الباطل، تغريهم بما  يضلهم ويبعدهم عن الله، وليس جانب من الآخر من العلماء الربانيين يعلمون  ويحذرون ويبينون، فيغلب جانب الشيطان؛ لأنه ماض وقوي ويفعل. هذا الذي  حصل.ثالثاً: الدعاء، الطلب، سؤال الحاجة، إذا سألت وطلبت من يسمعك إذا قلت:  يا فلان، ويراك؛ لأنك أمامه، ويقدر على أن يطيعك؛ أذن الله لك في ذلك،  اسأل، لكن لا تذل وتنكسر وترتعد ويسيل لعابك كأنك أمام الله، اطلب بأدب  واحترام، فلان نريد كذا، على شرط أن يكون من تدعوه يسمعك، أرأيت لو كنت  تدعو أصماً! يضحك عليك الناس أو لا؟ يا فلان يا فلان.. أنت مجنون هذا ما  يسمع، يسمعك ويراك أين أنت حتى يمد يده لك ويعطيك، لابد وأن قادراً على أن  يعطيك، يملك ما يعطي، لو أنك تأتي إلى خربة من الخرائب ما فيها ساكن ولا  شيء، وتقف أنت أمام الخرابة، يا أهل البيت! يا أهل الدار، أخوكم جائع من  ثلاثة أيام مدوا يده نسألكم بالله، وتمر به أنت، ماذا تقول له؟ قل له: يا  عبد الله! أنت ما لك، ما يعيش في هذه الخرابة أحد يسمعك ويعطيك، وليس فيها  أكل، اسأل الذي يعطيك إذا سمع صوتك، وعرف حاجتك.إذاً، فمن هنا: دعاء وسؤال  الأضرحة وأهل القبور، سواء كانوا سادة أو دونهم، من عبد القادر الجيلاني  إلى الشيخ البدوي ، فليضحك المصريون، أما سيدي عبد القادر هذا إله الأبيض  والأسود، يا سيدي عبد القادر ! يسوق السيارة لما يحصل ارتجاج يا سيدي عبد  القادر ، لا إله إلا الله. دعني من سيدي عبد القادر ، يا رسول الله! ما في  فرق، أنت تسوق سيارة تكون خرجت بك عن الطريق وفزعت، ماذا تقول؟ يا ألله يا  ألله.. يا رب، لا يا رسول الله.. يا رسول الله.. يا رسول الله.. يسمعك رسول  الله؟ عالم بك وأنك في طريق ينبع؟ قادر على أن يمد يديه إليك؟ لا لا لا  لا.. إذاً: ماذا ستفعل هذه؟ هل تلعب وتعبث؟ اسأل الذي يراك ويقدر على  إعطائك وإنقاذك وهو معك أينما كنت، الله جل جلاله، وعظم سلطانه.لو يفكر  إخواننا المسلمون بتفكير عقلي حقيقي، والله ما بقي من يدعو الأولياء أبداً،  يعرف أنه ميت لا يسمع كلامه، ولا يرى بدنه وذاته ولا يعرف حاجته، وإن  فرضنا عرف، يستطيع أن يمده بشيء؟ والله ما يستطيع، من يمده؟ الله، إذاً:  اتصل مباشرة بالله، لم تذهب إذاً عن الله؟ رأساً اسأل الله، هذا الدعاء وهو  مخ العبادة، وهو العبادة، من سأل غير الله ممن لا يسمعه ولا يراه، ولا  يقدر على إعطائه وإمداده، فقد أشرك أعظم الشرك؛ لأنه سلب صفات الله،  وأعطاها لهذا المخلوق الميت، وجعله مثل الله، يسمعه ويبصره، ويراه ويقدر  على إعطائه.هذا من أعظم ما وقع فيه العالم الإسلامي، دعاء الأموات، يا سيدي  فلان، يا فاطمة ، يا حسين ، يا بدوي ، يا عبد القادر يا كذا.. لا إله إلا  الله.أنا أقول على علم: انتبهوا! المرأة ممسكة بالحبل والطلق يهزها، حبلى  تضع، ما في مولدة ولا قابلة، وهي يا ألله، يا رسول الله، يا رجال البلاد  ... تذكر الله ومعه عشرة أسماء، من هؤلاء رجال البلاد؟ شيء يؤلم أو لا؟ آه!  ما عرفت، ما علموها، لو علموها لأعلموها أنه لا يسمع صراخها ولا يقدر على  إنقاذها إلا الله خالقها، أو ممرضة أو قابلة تستدعيها تعالي. لا بأس،  أنقذيني يا أم فلان، آلمني الطلق؛ لأنها تسمعها وتراها وتمد يدها، أما أن  تنادي ميتاً من ألف سنة وبينك وبينه عشرة آلاف كيلو متر، كيف يمكن هذا؟ في  أقصى المغرب يا عبد القادر الجيلاني ، قلنا لهم: من المغرب إلى العراق كم  ألف كيلو؟ أكثر من عشرة آلاف، كم بينكم؟ ألف سنة، ألف زمان وعشرة آلاف كيلو  يسمعك؟ ممكن يسمع أو مستحيل؟ مستحيل أن يسمع، وإن فرضنا سمعك، ينقذك يا  مغربي؟ يرد عليك دابتك؟ كل ما نقول: الحمد لله، حنانيك بعض الشر أهون من  بعض.الدعاء مقابله النذر، والنذر يسمى في بلاد المغرب عندنا العدة، الوعدة،  يضمون الواو، تسمونها الوعدة أنتم أهل الحجاز أو لا؟ ما عندكم، العدة بلغة  القرآن، والوعدة محرفة، وهي النذر.تمر امرأة على ولي في تل أو جبل .. قبة،  ضريح، يا سيدي فلان إذا نجحت في قضيتي نفعل لك كذا.. تنادي صاحب الضريح:  إذا نجحت في الخصومة مع زوجها أو مع من يخاصمها تذبح له كذا، أو توقد له  كذا شمعة، أو تأتي بكذا بخور، مواجهة هكذا، والله العظيم، النذر، العدة،  الوعدة، إذا شفى الله مريضي أذبح لسيدي عبد القادر كذا.. بعضهم يوجه كلاماً  رأساً لـعبد القادر والبدوي وفلان وفلان، وبعضهم لا، إذا شفى الله مريضي  أفعل لك كذا وكذا، أما الله وحده لا، إن شفى الله مريضنا نذبح لك كذا.وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (20) 
الحلقة (244)
تفسير سورة النساء  (27)


جاء في كتاب الله عز وجل في مواضع كثيرة تحذير العباد من الشرك وبيان أنه  ظلم عظيم، وفي أغلب هذه المواضع قرن الله عز وجل بين التحذير من الشرك  بالله والأمر بالإحسان إلى الوالدين وبرهما، لما لهما من الفضل على الولد،  فقد حملته أمه تسعة أشهر كرهاً ووضعته كرهاً، ثم أرضعته عامين إلى أن  فطمته، وقامت مع والده على رعايته والاهتمام بشئونه، إلى أن قوي عوده واشتد  ساعده، فمهما فعل هذا الابن فلن يرد شيئاً من معروف والديه عليه، فكان  حقهما عظيماً ومقامهما كبيراً عند الله عز وجل.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ). الحمد لله على إفضاله، الحمد لله على إنعامه، الحمد لله  أن وفقنا لهذا الإنعام والإفضال.وها نحن مع سورة النساء ومع آية الحقوق  العشرة، وقد سبق أن تحدثنا: بأن هذه الآية تعرف عند أهل العلم من سلف هذه  الأمة الصالح بآية الحقوق العشرة، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ  وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا   [النساء:36].هذه الآية احفظوها يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات، يا من لم يكن  قد حفظها من قبل، وصلوا بها النوافل؛ لتكفيك أن تقوم الليل كله بها، تقرأ  بها في الفرائض؛ لأنك كلما قرأتها ذكرت الله والحقوق الواجبة عليك، وهذه  الذكرى نعم الذكرى، وبإمكان أي أميٍّ أن يحفظها، يجلس في طرف المسجد في وقت  ما، ويقول لأخيه: من فضلك حفظني هذه الآية، يتلو عليه كلمة بكلمة إلى أن  يحفظ. ‏                                
 معنى قوله تعالى: (واعبدوا الله)                                                                                                    
                               هيا ندرس الحق الأول، وهو أوجب الحقوق وآكدها على الإطلاق؛  إنه حق الله، قبل كل حق أو لا؟ دل على هذا الحق قوله تعالى:  وَاعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36]، فأمرنا تعالى نحن  المؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ لأننا آمنا وعلمنا.أمرنا أولاً: أن نعبده وذلك بطاعته  فيما يأمر بفعله، وبترك ما ينهى عنه، ولا بد من معرفة أوامر الله ونواهيه  لا محالة، ما هناك أبداً طريق إلا أن نعرف ما أمر الله به وما نهى عنه؛ فإن  لم نجد في قريتنا من يعرف أوامر الله أو نواهيه نرحل إلى قرية أخرى؛ إذ  الهجرة لطلب العلم واجبة، لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقيم بدار لا يجد من يسأله عن  أمر أو نهي، يجب أن يخرج من هذا البلد؛ لأن أمر الله هذا لا يتحقق إلا  بالعلم. وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:36]، قلت: نعم مستعد أن أعبد ربي،  كيف وقد خلقني ورزقني، وإليه مصيري؟! أعبده ولكن بأي شيء، ما علمت؟ فيعلمك  العالم أوامر الله، كالصلاة، الزكاة، بر الوالدين، الإحسان، المعروف، الحج،  الرباط، الصدقات، ذكر الله، التسبيح، ويعلمك منهياته وما نهى عنه من الكذب  والشرك والكفر والزنا والربا والغش والخداع وأذية المؤمنين.. وهذا كله في  كتابه وبيانات رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما أن يعيش المرء خمسين أو ستين  سنة لا يعرف أمراً من أوامر الله ولا نهياً من نواهيه، كيف يعبده؟ مستحيل،  ما أطاع الله.وسر هذه العبادة أنها السلم الذي تصعد عليه إلى الملكوت  الأعلى، إن رأيت فيها صعوبة، مشقة، شدة.. كيف أعرف أوامر الله؟ كيف أعرف  نواهيه؟ لن تكون في الصعوبة كأن تريد أن تخترق السبع السماوات وتنزل  بالفراديس العلا، أيهما أصعب؟ أوما أنت راج ولا طامع أن تنزل الجنة؟ أعوذ  بالله.فما دام أملك الوحيد هو أن يرضى عنك مولاك ويرفعك إليه، إذاً فهذه  الأوامر إلا إذا عجزت، أما وأنت قادر عليها ما تتردد أبداً، أما النواهي لا  خير في فعلها، ما هو إلا الإثم والوسخ والهبوط والسقوط، ما فيه كلفة، عش  خمسين سنة ما تكذب كذبة، يلزمك شيء؟ وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ [النساء:36]  أولاً، وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36] ثانياً، وهذا معنى لا  إله إلا الله.ما تفسير لا إله إلا الله؟ اعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به  شيئاً.إذاً: يا معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات يجب أن نعرف بم نطيع الله عز وجل؛  حتى نعبده بذلك، نعرف ما أحل الله وما حرم، ما أمر به وأوجب حتى يتأتى لنا  أن نعبده، نسأل أهل العلم، والله يقول:  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43].وسر هذه العبادة هو الطهر،  الصفاء، العز، الكرامة، وأخيراً: رضوان الله، والنزول مع الأبرار، ما هي  مجانية بدون مقابل.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تشركوا به شيئاً)                                                                                                    
                               قوله:  وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36] فهذا  الموضوع يحتاج منا إلى بيان.أولاً: قوله: (لا تشركوا به) أي: بالله،  (شيئاً): من الشرك أو الشركاء.كيف نعرف هذا؟اسمعوا: هذا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك ) هذه كلمة رسول الله أو  كلمة صحابي؟ كلمة رسول الله، الرسول الذي ما سئل عن كبائر الإثم والذنوب  إلا ذكر الشرك أولاً، تذكرون عبد الله بن مسعود وقف في آخر الحلقة وأراد أن  يعلم: أي الذنب أعظم عند الله يا رسول الله؟ فقال: ( أن تجعل لله نداً وهو  خلقك )، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب عبد الله بن مسعود أو لا؟ ظل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يفارقه، ما قال: هذا ما يقع منه شيء من  الشرك: ( أن تجعل لله نداً وهو خلقك )، وفي جلسة من الجلسات عاصرناها  وعايشناها، فقال: ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ ) (ألا): انتبهوا، اسمعوا،  أنتم حاضروا العقول والأحاسيس؟ ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا  رسول الله! قال: الشرك بالله ) وهو يخاطب من؟ أبا جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط ؟  يخاطب أبا بكر وعمر وعثمان ، لم؟ لأن الشرك يوقع فيه إبليس، أقسم لله بعزته  ألا يفتر وأنه سيعمل حتى يطغينا كلنا.وقال في جلسة أخرى: ( اجتنوا السبع  الموبقات، قالوا: ما هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: الشرك بالله ) خائف على أصحابه  أن يشركوا أو لا؟ أو قال: هؤلاء معصومون علماء لن يقعوا فيه.وقال: ( من حلف  بغير الله فقد أشرك ) أحب أم كره.( من حلف بغير الله ) ما غير الله؟ كل  الخلق: حلف برأسه، بأبيه، بالصلة التي بينه، بفلان، بفلان.. والعوام يحلفون  حتى بالطعام، يقول: والملح الذي أكلناه، ما تركوا شيئاً إلا حلفوا به، لا  تلمهم يا شيخ، من علمهم؟ من عرفهم؟ قرون والأمة تائهة، هذا هو السر، وإلا  كيف يعرف مؤمن يرجو الله والدار الآخرة أن من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك، ثم  يحلف بغير الله؟ والله لو يذبح ما يرضى أن يكفر بعد إيمانه، لكن لعب  الثالوث لعبته وأهبطنا إلى الأرض وأبعدنا من كل سلالم الرقي والصعود  والقرآن أبعده على الموتى، والسنة تقرأ على البركة، واتركوا أمة الإسلام  تتخبط في حيرتها.وقال له أحد أصحابه: (ما شاء الله وشئت يا رسول الله)،  بأدب، بظرف وتلطف! قال: ( قل: ما شاء الله وحده، ما زدت أن جعلتني لله  نداً؟ ) شريكاً له، قل: ما شاء الله وحده، مع هذه نقول: إيش فيه إذا كان  انحنى أو ركع أمام سيدي فلان!!                                                                      
 شرك المستغيثين بالأولياء وحبوط أعمالهم                                                                                                    
                               سبق أن بينا أن القباب التي تضرب على الأضرحة من إندونيسيا  إلى موريتانيا في رءوس الجبال، في السهول، في المدن، في القرى.. تلك القباب  ما بنيت إلا من أجل أن يعبد الشيطان، ما أمر الله بذلك، ولا أمر به رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا أمر بها علماء الأمة العالمون العارفون أبداً،  إنما أمر بها الجهل والشياطين حتى يصرفوا الناس عن الله، فمن هنا وجب هجران  تلك القباب، والبعد عنها وعدم زيارتها، وعدم الدخول إليها أولاً.ثانياً:  الذين يحلفون بأصحابها، الذين يستغيثون بهم، الذين يسألونهم الحاجات، الذين  يتوسلون بهم إلى الله.. هؤلاء يعملون الشرك الواضح الصريح الذي لا لبس  فيه، فوالله لو كانوا عالمين كما نعلم الآن وتعمدوه ما ذاقوا طعم الإيمان  ولا دخلوا الجنة مع المؤمنين، لكن لما كانوا جهلاء ما علموهم وما عرفوا،  نترك أمرهم إلى الله، أما لو كان أحدهم علم كما علمنا أن من الشرك أن تدعو  فلاناً: يا سيدي افعل بي كذا وكذا، أو تسوق له بقرتك أو شاتك وتذبحها له،  وعرف أن هذا من الشرك، وعمله متعمداً فهو آيس من دخول الجنة، اللهم إلا إذا  تاب قبل موته.واسمعوا وتأكدوا من قول الله عز وجل وهو يخاطب رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ  [الزمر:65]. وعيسى قال عيسى لبني إسرائيل:  إِنَّهُ مَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  [المائدة:72] من  قال هذه الكلمة؟ هذا عيسى ابن مريم، من سجلها لنا؟ الله رب العالمين آية  من سورة المائدة، حرم الله عليه الجنة  وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ  [الزمر:65] وهذه (لئن)  تعرفونها، وعزتنا وجلالنا لئن أشركت يا رسولنا  لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ  وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [الزمر:65].وإن كان يقول أهل العلم: إن  هذا من باب إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة، بمعنى: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم هيهات هيهات أن يشرك، والله عاصمه، لكن إذا كان رسولنا يوجه إليه هذا  الخطاب ماذا نصنع نحن؟ نذوب، ما يبقى لنا عذر أبداً. وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ  عَمَلُكَ  [الزمر:65] وحبوط العمل هبوطه وبطلانه، لو تعبد الله تسعين سنة،  وآخر يوم تقول: يا سيدي فلان! المدد، الغوث، أنا خادمك. ومت، ما أعطيت  حسنة واحدة، على عبادة تسعين سنة؛ لأنها انمحت، وذهب أثرها.قالت العلماء:  إليكم هذا المثل: توضأت وأحسنت الوضوء على أتمه، ثم وأنت ذاهب إلى المسجد  فسوت أو ضرطت، أيبقى وضوء؟ كيف ما يبقى؟ أنا توضأت وغسلت يدي ووجهي وكذا،  والآن تقولون انتقض؟ إي نعم، حبط، كذلك تعبد الله ثم تقول كلمة الكفر أو  الشرك يبطل كل عمل، استأنف العمل من جديد.إذاً: الشرك في عبادة الله عز وجل  هو أنك تعبد غيره بعبادته.                                                                      
 صور من الشرك في الدعاء                                                                                                    
                               الدعاء عبادة أو لا؟ ماذا عرفتم عنه؟ عرفتم أنه هو العبادة،  وفي حديث الترمذي -وإن ضعف-: ( الدعاء مخ العبادة ) هل الحياة تتم بلا مخ؟  هذا الدعاء سؤال غير الله عز وجل الحاجة، وقلت لكم بالأمس: إذا كان الذي  تسأله يسمعك ويراك ويقدر على أن يعطيك، لا بأس اسأله جائز، أما أن يكون لا  يسمع نداءك، ولا يرى مكانك، ولا يقو على إعطائك؛ فسؤاله عبث، باطل، لهو، قل  ما شئت وأضف إلى ذلك أنه الشرك والكفر.وقد ضربت لكم مثلاً، تمر برجل واقف  أمام خربة، ما بها سكان أبداً، ما فيها إلا الكلاب والقطط، وهو واقف أمام  الخربة: يا أهل البيت! يا أصحاب الدار! أخوكم جائع، إذا مررت به تسكت أو  تعلمه؟ تعلمه تقول: يا عبد الله ما في البيت أحد، هذا خرب ما يسمعك أحد، ما  يمد يده إليك أحد، امش إلى البيت الفلاني، فالذي يدعو رسول الله، فاطمة ،  الحسين -أشرف الخلق- يدعو البدوي ، فلان، فلان، فلان.. هل يسمعونهم؟ والله  ما يسمعونهم، هل يعلمون أين هم موجودون؟ والله ما يعلمون، هل يقدرون على أن  يعطوهم؟ والله ما يقدرون.إذاً: لم نسألهم؟ فقط دعاني إبليس نستجيب له فقط!  أما الفائدة معدومة، فدعاء غير الله ومنه الاستغاثة والاستعاذة -طلب الغوث  أو طلب الحفظ- كل هذا من أكبر الكبائر وأعظم الذنوب، ألا وهو الشرك في  عبادة الله تعالى.ونبهنا إلى الانحناء، لا تنحن تعظيماً لشخص من الأشخاص،  ولا تركع ولا تسجد أبداً، إنما ذلك لله، والجهال إذا أتوا الضريح يركعون،  وبعضهم يسجد، ما علموا، ما عرفوا.. لم ما نعلمهم؟ ما يريدون، كيف ما  يريدون؟ نعم.إخواننا الروافض هل هم الآن بيننا يتعلمون؟ لماذا ما يحضرون  ويتعلمون؟ ويبقون على الضلالات والجهالات التي لا يقرها القرآن ولا السنة  بحال من الأحوال، ونحن في أسف وحزن وألم وهم لا يحضرون، من يلومنا إذاً؟  كذلك عامة المسلمين في قراهم، في مدنهم ما يريدون أن يتعلموا، ما قرعوا  أبواب العلماء، ولا طالبوهم بأن يبينوا لهم، يجلس العالم في مسجده، يجلس  حوله عشرة أو عشرون ، أين القرية ذات العشرين ألفاً، أين هم؟ كيف يتعلمون؟  تنبيه: تقبيل اليد ليس من الشرك هذا أبداً، ولا قال به أحد.أقول: معاشر  المستمعين: القباب، الأضرحة، المزارات هذه مظاهر الشرك في أمة الإسلام لما  جهلت وهبطت.فلننبه إخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات، إلى أن يعتزلوا هذه  المقامات، وأن يبتعدوا عنها.ثانياً: ألا يدعو غير الله بدعوى أبداً، ولا  يستعيذوا بغير الله أدنى استعاذة، ولا يتحصن بغير الله بأدنى تحصن.. ما لنا  إلا الله فقط، به نحلف، وحده ندعو، به نستغيث، به نستعيذ، ليس لنا إلا هو؛  إذ هو معنا يسمعنا ويرانا، ويقدر على إعطائنا، وعلى منعنا، وهو على كل شيء  قدير، وكل ما عندنا هو منه وعطاؤه، أما غير الله فدعاؤه، سؤاله، الاستغاثة  به، الاستعاذة به.. هو الشرك الأعظم الأكبر، أما الانحناء والركوع والسجود  فهذا شر منه أيضاً.وقد ذكرت لكم لما جاء أشخاص تعودوا في الشام على أن  يسجدوا لأمرائهم أو علمائهم نهاهم وقال: ( لو كنت آمراً أحداً أن يسجد لأحد  لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها لما له عليها من الحقوق، ولكن لا سجود إلا  لله )، والركوع والسجود بمعنى واحد.                                                                      
 صور من شرك الربوبية                                                                                                    
                               هناك شرك في ربوبية الله، يجهله أكثر الناس، والعرب في  جاهليتهم كانوا موحدين في ذلك، شرك الربوبية هو أن تعتقد وجود من يعطي أو  يمنع أو يضر أو ينفع في الكون غير الله.. اعتقادك وجود من يخلق، يرزق يدبر  في الكون مع الله هذا الشرك الأعظم وهو شرك في ربوبية الله تعالى، وقد وقع  فيه بلايين المسلمين، نذكر على سبيل المثال، ما تعرفون عن البدلاء، أو  الأبدال، الأقطاب، الأوتاد؟ يقولون: سيدي فلان القطب الفلاني، ما قصة  الأبدال والبدلاء؟حدثني شيخي رحمة الله عليه ذبحوه، طالب بالحكم الإسلامي  عقب الاستقلال ذبحوه مع غيره.يقول هذه فذلكة ولكن لا بأس بها تطيب مجلسكم  أو لا؟ ثم تبقى في نفوسكم، يقول لي: كان رجل من أهل القرية والظلام كما  تعلمون في الزمان الأول ما في كهرباء. فمر بمسجد وإذا به يسمع الكلام الأخذ  والعطاء، نفعل كذا وكذا.. ففهم أن هؤلاء التجار جاءوا من قرية أخرى إلى  الأسواق، وهم يتحاسبون على الأموال وماذا يفعلون، فقال إذاً: لأبيتنهم  الليلة الآتية، نمكر بهم ونقتلهم ونأخذ أموالهم، لص والدنيا كلها لصوص إلا  من شاء الله.فجاء صلى العشاء مع الناس، ولما خرج أهل القرية لف حصيراً  -أيام الحصر- ووقف فيها وهي ملفوف فيها، وهي مع الحائط، فجاء الأبدال،  أخذوا بالكلام إذا مات القطب الفلاني من تعينون بدله، قال: نعين فلاناً،  وإذا مات قطب الشام من تولون؟ من تنصبون بدله؟ قالوا: قطب العراق.. فلان  فلان فلان، واختلفوا في قطب من يستبدلونه به من الأبدال، لما اختلفوا قال  لهم أحدهم: اجعلوا هذا الذي في الحصير، عينوه، تعال اخرج أنت أمسيت قطباً  الليلة، لما يسمع هذا آباؤنا: سبحان الله! دخل لصاً خرج قطباً، ويبكون من  الخشوع.لا إله إلا الله!الأبدال: هم الذين يديرون دفة الكون، من أهلهم؟  الله.إذاً فمهمة الأبدال إغناء فلان، إفقار فلان، تبديل فلان، إعطاء الولد  لفلان.. وهكذا، فجعلوهم آلهة متعددة وسلبوا الله ربوبيته، فهؤلاء بمنزلة  الأرباب، والذي يعتقد هذا أشرك في ربوبية الله غير الله؛ لأن الذي يعز ويذل  ويميت ويحيي ويعطي ويمنع ليس إلا الله، فمن اعتقد أن قطباً أو بدلاً يفعل  هذا فقط جعل لله شركاء في ربوبيتهشرك الربوبية: اعتقادك أن إنسان كائناً من  كان يعطي ويمنع، ويضر وينفع، ويحيي ويميت، ويدير الكون.. هو الشرك في  ربوبية الله، والعرب على جاهليتهم ما أشركوا هذا الشرك، وإليكم استنطاقات  ربنا لهم:  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  لَيَقُولُنَّ خَلَقَهُنَّ الْعَزِيزُ الْعَلِيمُ  [الزخرف:9]، كذا أو لا؟   قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ  السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ  فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ  [يونس:31].أعيد هذه الآية من سورة يونس أو لا؟ قل  لهم يا رسولنا وهم يعبدون الآلهة: من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض؟ من يملك  السمع والأبصار؟ من يخرج الحي من الميت؟ ومن يدبر الأمر؟فسيقولون: الله،  إذاً: اعبدوا الله واتركوا اللات والعزى.في آيات عديدة العرب في الجاهلية  موحدون في ربوبية الله، ما يعتقدون من يخلق ذبابة مع الله أبداً، ولكن  عبدوا الأصنام والتماثيل عبارة عن وسائل يتوسلون بها، فذبحوا لها، وأقسموا  بها، وطافوا حولها.. كما فعلنا نحن والعياذ بالله.تذكرون هذا البيت من  الشعر؟رب يبول الثعلبان برأسهلقد ذل من بالت عليه الثعالبهذا البيت لمشرك  أحضر له صنماً يعبده في شعب من شعاب المنطقة -الشعاب بين وادي وجبال- قبل  ما يقضي حاجته يتوسل به هو؛ إذ كان لكل واحد إلهاً حتى في خيمته، فجاء  يوماً ليزوره لا ليعبده، فوجد ثعلباً قد رفع رجله ووضعها على كتف الصنم  ويبول عليه؛ لأن الذئاب والكلاب إذا بالوا كيف يبولون؟ لا بد أن يرفع رجله،  أين يضعها؟ أعلى شيء، فلما نظر إليه والثعلب يبول عليه، قال: أرب يبول  الثعلبان برأسهلقد ذل من بالت عليه الثعالبولم يرجع إليه أبداً، فطن ذكي،  رب يخلق ويرزق ويعطي ويحيي ويميت ويبول الثعلب على رأسه؟! هذا ما هو معقول  أبداً.. لقد ذل من بالت عليه الثعالب، وتركه إلى الأبد.إذاً: الشرك في  الربوبية كان في العرب نادراً، ولكن جاء غلاة المتصوفة والزنادقة، وغلاة  التحريف والتبديل، وإحباط هذه الأمة؛ فأوجدوا الأقطاب والبدلاء، والأوتاد،  وادعوا أنهم يتصرفون في الكون بإذن الله، قد يقولون لك: إن الله أذن لهم؟  أين إذن الله إذاً؟ تكذبون على الله؟ فالذي يعتقد أن فلان يعطي، يمنع،  يميت، يحيي.. فقد أشرك في ربوبية الله عز وجل.                                                                      
 صور من الشرك في الأسماء والصفات                                                                                                    
                               يبقى الصنف الثالث من أصناف الشرك، وهو شرك في الأسماء  والصفات، أسماء الله مائة اسم إلا اسماً واحداً  وَلِلَّهِ الأَسْمَاءُ  الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي  أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [الأعراف:180] هذه  الأسماء بها ندعو الجبار تعالى: يا رحمن، يا رحيم، يا علي، يا كبير، يا  سميع، يا عليم، يا خبير.. ادعه بحسب حاجتك، سمعتم؟ يستجيب لك لا محالة، وهو  إما أن يقضي حاجتك إن كان لك فيها خير، أو لا يقضيها لأنها شر لك وأنت ما  تدري، ويعطيك بدلها حسنات درجات، أو يدفع عنك مكروهات أيضاً، لن يضيع دعاءك  أبداً، إذا أخلصت الدعاء وأقبلت عليه بقلبك ووجهك: يا رب! اسأل تعط، فإن  سألت ولداً وهو يعلم أن هذا الولد لو تعطاه يكبر ويذبحك، أو يقف في حلقك  كالشجى، يفعل ويعطيك الله؟ أو سألته سيارة، وهو يعلم أنك لو ركبتها قتلت  نفسك أيعطيك؟ يغشك ربك؟ حاشى لله.وقضية الخضر مع موسى واضحة، أليس كذلك؟  خرق السفينة وقتل الولد وجدد البناء؛ لما أعلمه الله تعالى من العاقبة.  أقول: ادع الله، وأخلص الدعاء، واطمئن إلى أن الله يجيب دعوتك، إن كان ما  طلبته فيه خير لك أعطاك، وإن كان ما فيه خير لك بل فيه أذى وشر ما يغشك  مولاك ولا يعطيك ذلك الطلب، ماذا يفعل؟ إن كان هناك مكروه نازل يدفعه بذلك  الدعاء، ما في مكروه نازل يرفعك درجات ما كنت لتصلها بصيامك ولا صلاتك،  لقوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ  [البقرة:186]،  وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي  أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ  [غافر:60]، ولكن احذر شرك العبادة تغيظ ربك وتغضبه  عليك، يا ألله ويا رسول الله! يا رب ويا سيدي عبد القادر! يا ألله ويا رجال  البلاد! تغيظ الله أو لا؟ خلقهم ليعبدوا معه مخلوقين له! كيف تدعوهم معه  وتشركهم مع الله؟ هذه الكلمات المنتنة العفنة عاشت عليها أمة الإسلام قرابة  ألف سنة، قل من يقول: يا رب! لا بد يا الله ويا سيدي فلان!معشر الأبناء  أنتم أحداث ما بلغكم، اسألوا أصحاب اللحى البيضاء يخبرونك بالواقع، قل من  يقول: يا ألله فقط، لا بد معه آخر، ومع هذا المؤمن يؤذن: أشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله، وإذا نزل وسقط نعله: يا رسول الله! أنت كنت تعلن عن التوحيد أو  لا؟وعلة ذلك: أنهم ما علموا، ما عرفوا، ورثوا الجهالات وسهلها العدو، وزاد  في رغبتها إليهم؛ ففعلوها وهم لا يعلمون، أما من علم لو تذبحني أنا سبعين  ذبحة على أن أسأل غير الله والله ما سألت؟وأستثني من الجائز لو يجيء شخص  يضع المسدس في عنقي أو في صدري: هاه.. قل يا عبد القادر أو نقتلك، ممكن إذا  خفت من الموت أقولها بلساني وقلبي ما هو مطمئن إليها، هذه رخصة جائزة، لكن  إن شاء الله ما نأخذ بها، لكن لو أخذنا بها لقول الله تعالى:  إِلَّا مَنْ  أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ  [النحل:106].عمار بن ياسر  رضوان الله عليه ابن سمية الشهيدة، وياسر ، يمر به الرسول في مكة عند الصفا  وهو يعذب بأنواع التعذيب، والرسول ما يملك شيئاً، فيقول له: أعطهم يا عمار  .. أعطهم يا عمار ؛ لأنهم يقولون: سب محمداً، ماذا يصنع؟ تعظم آلهتنا  وتقدسها أو لا؟ فإن قال: لا. يصفعونه بالصخر على رأسه، فقال: أعطهم يا عمار  ، هذه الحالة الصعبة حالة الموت يجوز للمؤمن أن يدفع هذا الشر بلسانه؛ إذ  قال تعالى:  إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ  على قولة الكفر  وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ   [النحل:106]ساكن، هادئ، واثق بإيمانه.شرك الأسماء والصفات أقول: لا يصح  ولا يجوز أن تسمي ولدك الله، ومن فعل كفر، ولد له مولود، ماذا نسميه؟ قال:  سموه الله، يجوز؟ يشرك في أسماء الله عز وجل؟ ما يجوز، وصفات الله عز وجل  أن تضفى للمخلوقين وتعطونها ويرتفعون بها، هذا الشرك لا يقره الله ولا  يقبله المؤمنون، ورسولنا من قبل رفضه ولم يقبله، أبداً، أسماء الله وصفاته  لا يتصف بها مخلوق، ولا يسمى بها مخلوق.العزى: تحريف العزيز، اللات تحريف  عن الله؛ فحرف العرب أسماء الله عز وجل؛ فنزل القرآن فأدبهم وأبطل تلك  الترهات والأباطيل، العزيز الله، ما هي اللات ولا العزى.والشاهد عندنا في  من يقول: فلان إذا نظر إليك عرف ما في قلبك! من هو الذي يعلم ما في قلبك؟  الله، فإذا قلنا: فلان من أقطابنا من أولياء الله، إذا وقفت أمامه قال كذا  وكذا، أشركوا صفة الله العليم للغيب بهذا الشخص الذي يعلم الغيب، وهذا  أيضاً شاع وذاع بين المسلمين، ينسبون إلى الأولياء علم الغيب، وقد استأثر  الله به وحده إن الغيب إلا لله،  قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  [النمل:65].تنبيه: الاسم الأعظم  أخفاه الله عز وجل حتى لا تستغن به عن أسمائه وتهجرها، كما أخفى تعالى ساعة  يوم الجمعة، لو علمها لكان الناس كلهم لا يصلون إلا تلك الصلاة فجعلها  عامة، ليلة القدر بألف سنة لو عينها وتعينت ما عبد الناس الله في رمضان إلا  تلك الليلة، ويدلك على هذا خارج بلادك أو في بلادك، لا يجتمعون إلا ليلة  سبعة وعشرين، يجيء الحاكم والضباط والدنيا يعبدون الله في رمضان ليلة سبعة  وعشرين، رجاء أنها ليلة القدر، باقي الليالي في المقاهي.فأنت تعرف أن الله  هو لاسم الأعظم بحيث لا يسمى به مخلوق أبداناً ولا تذكر إلا أول الأسماء:  يا الله، يا عليم، يا حكيم.. ما تقول: يا لطيف، يا خبير يا الله أبداً، هو  الأول، وادعوا الله بأسمائه كلها إذ قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ الأَسْمَاءُ  الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا  [الأعراف:180] اسألوه بها.                                                                      
 سبب استحقاق الله لأن يعبد وحده لا شريك له                                                                                                    
                                 وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا   [النساء:36] هذا الحق الأول، من صاحبه؟الله، بم استوجبه؟ من لم يعرف الليلة  يبيت يبكي خير له، بم استوجب الله هذا الحق بأن يعبد وحده ولا يشرك به، بم  استوجب هذا الحق؟ بالهراوة يعني؟ لأنه خلقك ورزقك وخلق الدنيا كلها من  أجلك، وخلق الجنة والنار لك ومن أجلك، صاحب هذا الإنعام، هذا الإكرام، هذا  الإفضال، ما له حق عليك؟ يكفي أنه وهبك عقلك، فالله استحق هذا الحق بماذا؟  بخلقه ورزقه وتدبيره، فلهذا الكافر شر البرية.دائماً نقول: إن اليهودي،  المسيحي، البوذي، الملحد، المشرك، العلماني، القردة والخنازير والكلاب  والحيات أفضل منهم، يعجب الناس، لم؟ أما قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  أي: كفروا الله ورسوله وشرعه  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6] البريئة ما هي؟ الخليقة،  برأ إذا خلق، وإن قرأت البرية أدغمت الهمزة حولتها إلى ياء وأدغمتها، من شر  الخليقة؟ الذئاب، الكلاب؟ لا والله، الكفار والمشركين.يا شيخ! كيف تقول؟  أنا قلت أم ربي الذي قال؟ الله. قل: بين لي وجه هذا؟ نعم. أبين لك، الكلاب  والذئاب والقردة والخنازير والحيات والثعالب ما عصت الله ما خلقها له فهي  تفعله بانتظام، ما أشركت به ولا أنكرته أبداً، وهذا الذي خلقك وفضلك وآثرك  على غيرك وسودك وأعطاك وأعطاك تكفره وتغطيه وتجحده وتسبه أيضاً وتكفر به،  أو تجعل له تماثيل وأصناماً تقارنهم به؟ أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ فهذا شر  الخليقة، لو بلغنا هذا اليهود والنصارى بعلم لبكوا ودخلوا في الإسلام.من شر  البرية؟ الكفار والمشركون، وجه الشر ما هو؟ أيخلقهم خالق ويرزقهم رازق  ويربيهم مربي عليم حكيم رحيم ويجحدونه ويتنكرون له! ولا يقبلون عليه ولا  يرفعون أيديهم إليه، ويدعون إليه فيسخرون من الدعاء، ويقاتلونهم ويقتلونهم  أليسوا شر الخلق؟ بلى.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وبالوالدين إحساناً)                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [النساء:36]  الحق الثاني، لاحظ اذكر هذا، ما ذكر تعالى حقه إلا ذكر بعده حق الوالدين،  ما السر؟السر: عرفنا الآن لم حق الله؟ لأنه خلق أو لا؟ وربى أو لا؟ وأغدق  النعيم أو لا؟ والوالدان ما هو السبب فقط، أنت دمهما، أمك ما نمت في بطنها؟  دمها ولحمها وكلها أخذته أنت لما ولدتك، ربتك بالطعام والشراب، وأبوك  كذلك، سنتين ثلاث أربع، هذا إحسان أو لا؟ هذا إحسان يقابل إحسانه وهو تقريب  منه، فلهذا إحسانك للوالدين بعد حق رب العالمين. وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا  [النساء:36] وتقدير الكلام: واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً،  وأحسنوا بالوالدين إحساناً خاصاً، ما قال: وأحسنوا إلى الوالدين، استنبطنا  منها معنى لطيف، خذ كأس اللبن واجعله في فم أبيك لا تضعه هناك وتقول له:  خذ واشرب، إذا تريد أن تصل، قال:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا   [النساء:36] وأحسنوا بهم ما قال: أحسنوا إليهم، أخرجت الألف ريال  والخمسمائة طلبة ما ترميها قدامه وتقل له: خذها، عيب هذا، ضعها في كفه أو  في جيبه، وعلى هذا فقيسوا.ما قال: وإلى الوالدين إحساناً، قال: وبالوالدين،  صل إحسانك به ما تفصله عنه، ومن هذا الإحسان أدنى ما عندنا إذا مشيت مع  أبيك ما تمشي أمامه، سمعت؟ وإذا كنت طويلاً وهو قصير ما تمشي إلى جنبه، امش  وراءه.الخلاصة: أن تبذل المعروف له، وأن تكف الأذى عنه.خطوتان: الخطوة  الأولى: أن تبذل وتعطيه ما يحتاج من معروف في حدود طاقتك، والثانية: أن  ترفع الأذى عنه ولا كلمة أف أبداً مقابل الإنعام إن كنت ذا بصيرة ووعي وقلب  سليم، اذكر فقط حملك في بطن أمك، اذكر تربيتك، اذكر ما أغدقه والدك عليك  وعلى أمك، واذكر واذكر.. تستحي، تخجل أن تتعرض لهم بسوء.الإحسان بالوالدين  إيصال المعروف إليهم، والمعروف كل خير، وكف الأذى عنهما، أدنى أذى إياك،  واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى:  وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ  بماذا؟  أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا  إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [الإسراء:23]، هو   وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36] هي هي  الآية  أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ  [لقمان:14] آية سورة لقمان:   أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي  ثم لمن؟  وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ  [لقمان:14] وهكذا ما ذكر  تعالى حقه في العبادة والطاعة إلا ذكر حق الوالدين، فلنذكر هذا ولنعود إليه  غداً إن شاء الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.                                                                                                   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (21) 
الحلقة (245)
تفسير سورة النساء  (28)


بين الله عز وجل الحقوق التي يلزم العبد المؤمن الإتيان بها، وأول هذه  الحقوق حق الله عز وجل الذي خلقه ورزقه، والمستحق لطاعته وعبادته، وثاني  هذه الحقوق حق الوالدين لسابق فضلهما على الابن وكونهما سبباً لوجوده في  الدنيا، ثم تأتي حقوق ذوي القربى من الأرحام والأصهار، وحق اليتامى  والمساكين، وحق الجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب، وحق ابن  السبيل، وحق ملك اليمين، وكل هذه الحقوق يسأل الله عز وجل العبد عنها يوم  القيامة لينظر ما فعل فيها.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث قبلها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي  وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).الحمد لله على توفيقه، الحمد لله على  آلائه وإنعامه.ما زلنا مع سورة النساء المباركة، وبالذات مع آية الحقوق  العشرة، وقد تكرر هذا، وأكثر المستمعين والمستمعات قد وعوه، آية من سورة  النساء تضمنت عشرة حقوق على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يؤديها كاملة وافية، وإلا  فهو مسئول ومراقب إلا أن يشاء الله.هذه الآية المباركة طالبت المستمعين  والمستمعات بحفظها، وليصلوا بها النوافل والفرائض؛ حتى تستقر في نفوسهم؛  لأنها حقوق واجبة، إذا لم تعرفها كيف تؤديها؟ من غير المعقول إذا لم تعرف  الحق كيف تؤديه؟                                
 حق الله في العبادة                                                                                                    
                               وسبق أن قلنا: إن الحق الأول هو حق الله تبارك وتعالى، الذي  وجب له علينا مقابل أن خلقنا ورزقنا وحفظنا، ولو فتحنا أعيننا ونظرنا إلى  نعمه المتوالية نذوب حياء، وهذا الحق هو: أن نعبده بما شرع من العبادات،  ونخلصها له ولا نشرك به سواه.وعرفنا أنه من غير المعقول أن تعبد الله تعالى  وأنت ما تعرف ما تعبده به، فوجب أن نتعلم أنواع العبادات التي جاءت في  كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله عبادة عبادة، وأن نتعلم كيف نؤديها؛ فنؤديها على  الكيفية التي شرعها الله عز وجل، وبينها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وأصبحنا  عالمين مطمئنين إلى أن العبادة عبارة عن أداة تزكية، مادة تطهير، فهذه  المادة لا بد وأن تكون خالصة كما هي، وأن تعرف أوقاتها المعينة لها  وكيفياتها التي حددت لها، وإلا ما تنتج لك نوراً ولا هداية.وعرفنا أن الشرك  يحبط العبادة ويبطلها ويزيل أثرها، ويحول نفس المشرك إلى نفس مظلمة كأرواح  الشياطين، فالحذر الحذر أن يراك الله عز وجل تلتفت إلى غيره بقلبك،  بلسانك، بوجهك، بأعمالك؛ فلتكن أقوالك وأعمالك كلها المراد بها الله.مررنا  على رجل يحرث في أرض، لمن يحرث هذا؟ ينبغي أن يحرث لله، كيف لله؟ ينوي  بحرثه أن يستنتج بإذن الله قوته وقوت أسرته، وأن ينتفع مؤمن أو غير مؤمن  بهذا الزرع الذي ينبت، إذاً أصبح الحرث لله. مررنا برجل يهدم في جدار  بالفئوس لم؟ لله، كيف تهدم لله؟ نعم. خشيت أن يسقط هذا الجدار على مؤمن أو  مؤمنة فيهلك، فأنا أهدمه لذلك.مررنا برجل يبني جداراً، ما هذا؟ قال: لله،  كيف لله، آلله أمرك؟ قال: نعم، أريد أن أبني منزلاً أكن فيه نفسي وأسرتي،  ونحن عبيد الله، فنعمل لله.هذه هي الغاية التي ينبغي أن يعقلها كل مؤمن  ويفهمها ويكيف حياته لها، وإلا ما معنى:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي  وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ  وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163] ما  معنى محياي ومماتي؟ خرج عن الحياة والموت شيء؟ معناه: أننا وقف على الله،  تعرفون الوقف أو لا؟ ريع الوقف ودخله لمن؟ لمن وقف عليه، ونحن وقف على الله  نأكل من أجل الله، نشرب من أجل الله، نتزوج من أجل الله، نطلق من أجل  الله، نبكي من أجل الله، نبتسم ونضحك من أجل الله.. كل حياتنا لله، فلو عرف  المسلمون هذا لارتقوا إلى سماء الكمالات، لكن الجهل غشاهم وغطاهم من ألف  سنة إلا من رحم الله عز وجل، مع أن أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (  إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) عملك منوط بنيتك، إن أردت الله ووجهه فزت، نسيت،  غفلت، أردت ليلى أو سلمان.. عملك لغير الله حابط.وهيا نتغنى بالآية تذكيراً  للناسين وتعليماً لغير العالمين.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ  ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ  كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  [النساء:36].أولاً: عرفنا حق الله عز وجل وهو:  أن نعبده وحده ولا نشرك به سواه، ونتعلم أنواع العبادة ونعبده بها، طاعة في  الأمر والنهي، وعرفنا حقوق الوالدين، وذكرت لكم لطيفة ما تنسوها، ما ذكر  الله حقه إلا وعقب عليه بحق الوالدين، فما العلة؟ ما السر؟ ما الحكمة؟لأن  الله استحق عبادتنا؛ لأنه خلقنا ورزقنا وكسانا ولطف بنا.                                                                      
 حقوق الوالدين                                                                                                    
                               ثانياً: الوالدان: ألست من ماء أبيك وماء أمك؟ ألست قضيت  تسعة أشهر في بطن أمك، ويستحيل دمها إلى لبن أبيض تشربه؟ أليس والدك قائماً  عليك وعليها؟ يغدق عليك الطعام والشراب والكسوة، كيف ترد هذا الحق؟  بالإحسان بهما  أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ   [لقمان:14]،  وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [الإسراء:23]،  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا  تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا   [النساء:36].والمراد بـ: (الوالدين) الأم والأب، إلا أن حق الأم متضاعف  ثلاث مرات ( من أحق الناس بصحبتي يا رسول الله؟ قال: أمك. قلت: ثم من؟ قال:  أمك. ثم من؟ وفي الرابعة قال: أبوك ) والحكم واضح، مثلنا مرة: تعال نربط  في بطنك نعلاً فقط ولا تنزعه لا ليل ولا نهار تسعة أشهر، تستطيع؟ يمتص من  دمك ولا لحمك، فقط مربوط، تأتي إلى الليل ما تستطيع تنزعه، فكيف بأم تحملك  في بطنها وتتغذى بدمها؟!إذاً: ما الإحسان بالوالدين؟أولاً  : طاعتهما في  المعروف فيما أذن الله تعالى بفعله أو تركه، إذا قال الوالد لولده: قف هنا  يقف، إذا قال: يا بني اجلس يجلس، إذا قال: لا تقف لا يقف، لا تجلس لا  يجلس.طاعتهما في المعروف؛ فإن طلبا منه غير المعروف فالقاعد عند المؤمنين  والمؤمنات محفوظة: ( إنما الطاعة في المعروف )، قاعدة قانونية ( إنما  الطاعة في المعروف، لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق ).بعد طاعتهما في  المعروف، كف أدنى أذى عنهما، كل ما يُحدث ألماً في نفس أبيك أو أمك حرام أن  تفعله حتى رفع الصوت والانتهار،  فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ   [الإسراء:23]، وتأتي آداب أخرى منها: أنك لا تريهم وجهك وأنت غضبان تؤلمهم،  لا تمش أبداً وأنت أطول من أبيك وتمشي إلى جنبه ويصبح هو دونك امش وراءه،  لا تمش أمامه كأنك تقوده، صوتك منخفض عن صوته، تؤثره في المجلس .. في تناول  الطعام، في أي شيء هو المقدم  وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ   [الإسراء:24] تعرف الطائر كيف يميل بجناحه؟ أنت كذلك، أظهر الذلة في نفسك  لهما، لا تتعنتر، وختام الآية:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ  مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  [النساء:36].وعقوق الوالدين من أكبر الذنوب، من مات  عاقاً لوالديه لن يدخل الجنة إلا بعد تصفية كاملة قد تكون آلاف السنين في  جهنم، وإن أمراك بمعصية الله فلا، إذا قال أباك: لا تصل، هل تطيعه؟ قال: سب  فلاناً أو اضربه من المؤمنين، أتطيعه؟ الطاعة في المعروف فقط.وهناك حقوق  ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للوالدين بعد موتهما، منها: أولاً: الصلاة  عليهما ما حييت، وأنت تستغفر لهما وتترحم عليهما طول حياتك بعد  موتهما.ثانياً: الاستغفار لهما.ثالثاً: صلة الرحم التي لا صلة لك بها إلا  من طريقهما من سائر الأقارب.وأخيراً: أن تبر أهل ود أبيك.وقد عرفنا تلك  الحادثة ما بين مكة والمدينة، كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما معتمراً أو حاجاً  ويركب على حمار يروح به على نفسه، عنده جمل ولكن الحمار معه إذا ملَّ وسئم  من ركوب البعير ركب على الحمار يروح؛ لأن المسافة عشرة أيام، واستراحوا  وجاء سائل يسأل من البدو، فعرفه عبد الله فقام فأخرج عمامة كان يربطها على  رأسه في الليل يستريح بها، فأعطاه العمامة وأعطاه الحمار، فعجب مولاه نافع  وقال له: يا مولاي! هذا أعرابي حفنة من التمر تكفيه، لم تعطيه عمامة تشد  بها رأسك وحماراً تروح به على نفسك؟ قال: اسكت، هذا أبوه كان صديقاً لـعمر ،  هذا الذي تقول والده كان صديقاً لأبي.والحمد لله عرفنا عجوزاً كانت صديقة  لأمي، أما أبي فلا أعرفه فقد توفي وأنا رضيع، ولما عرفنا هذا العلم ذهبت  إليها وأحسنت إليها وزرتها؛ لأنها كانت صديقة لأمي، فهل تفعلون؟                                                                      
 حقوق ذوي القربى                                                                                                    
                               ذكر الله بعد الوالدين الأقارب فقال:  ذِي الْقُرْبَى   [النساء:36] أي: الأقارب، الأقرب فالأقرب، أخوك أقرب من عمك، وعمك أقرب من  ابن عمك، وخالتك أقرب من بنت خالتك، وهكذا الأقرب فالأقرب في حدود طاقتك،  وعمر وضع قاعدة رضي الله تعالى عنه وهي قوله: (تعلموا من أنسابكم ما تصلون  به أرحامكم)، تعلموا أيها المؤمنون أيها المستمعون من أنسابكم ما تصلون به  أرحامكم، أما الذي ما تستطيعون أن تصلوه كابن ابن ابن.. كذا ما هناك حاجة  إليه، لكن الذين تجب صلتهم تعلمه، اعرف خالتك، وخالك، وعمك، وابن عمك، وابن  خالتك.. وهكذا في حدود طاقتك، حقهم ماذا؟ الإحسان إليهم، وذلك بإسداء  الفضل والمعروف لهم، وكف الأذى عنهم كالوالدين.أقارب
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (22) 
الحلقة (246)
تفسير سورة النساء  (29)


من الصفات الخبيثة التي نهى الله عباده عن الاتصاف بها صفة البخل، وقد ذم  الله عز وجل أناساً يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله، ويتواصون فيما بينهم  ويوصون غيرهم بالبخل على المؤمنين، فلا يعطونهم من مال الله الذي آتاهم، بل  ويزيدون على ذلك أنهم يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من عمل ومعرفة، ثم هم إذا  انفقوا لم ينفقوا إلا رياء وسمعة، وقد توعد الله عز وجل هؤلاء بالعذاب  المهين يوم القيامة.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم حقق رجاءنا؛ إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع  سورة النساء ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم: الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ  وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا  لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا  بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ  قَرِينًا   *  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ  عَلِيمًا  [النساء:37-39].تأملوا وتدبروا أيها الدارسون ويا أيتها  الدارسات، لا تغفلوا ولا تذهلوا.هذه الآيات الثلاث مرتبطة بالآية قبلها وهي  آية الحقوق العشرة، وقد درسناها وفهمناها، والتزمنا بتطبيقها، هيا نتلو  الآيات الأربع مع بعضها البعض لارتباطها في سلك واحد، قال تعالى:   وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ  ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:36]، هؤلاء أصحاب الحقوق  العشرة،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  *   الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ وَيَكْتُمُونَ  مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا   *  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ  وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَكُنِ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا   *  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ  لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:36-39].معاشر  المستمعين! أذكركم بأن هذه الحقوق العشرة يجب أداؤها إلا من عجز ولم يستطع  أن يقوم بواجب من هذه الواجبات، أو بهذا الحق من الحقوق؛ فأمره إلى الله  باستثناء الحق الأول الذي هو حق الله، وهو: أن نعبده بما شرع وحده ولا نشرك  في عبادته أحداً، هذا حقه، بم استحق هذا الحق وكان له؟ مقابل خلقنا ورزقنا  وإطعامنا وسقينا وحياتنا، الذي وهبك بصرك فقط أصبح له أعظم حق عليك؛ فكيف  بالذي وهبك كل حياتك؟ فحق الله أن يعبد من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر فقط وأما  عوائد العبادة فهي إسعاد العابدين وإكمالهم، أما الله فلا ينتفع بشيء منها  فإنه غني عن خلقه، ولكن أراد أن يذكر ويشكر؛ فأوجد هذا العالم، وأوجد هذا  الإنسان، وأوحى إلى رسله، وعلمهم كيف يذكرونه ويشكرونه، وعوائد الذكر  والشكر عائدة على الذاكرين والشاكرين؛ فمن كفر ولم يشكر ونسي ولم يذكر فهو  من الخاسرين، وتقرر هذا المعنى.ثانياً:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [النساء:36].الوالدان هما الأم والأب، الإحسان إليهما فريضة واجبة وحق  نافذ، واذكر من أين أتيت أنت، من حملك في بطنه؟ أنت ماء من؟ أصلك من؟ من  أنفق عليك وأنت طفل إلى أن بلغت السابعة والعاشرة؟ من رعاك؟ من حفظك؟ من  بكى لبكائك؟ أهذا الذي تنساه أأنت حيوان؟ وحق الوالدين طاعتهما في المعروف  وإيصال البر والخير إليهما، وكف مطلق أذاه عنهما حتى بالكلمة العالية.حقوق  القرابات: من عم وابن عم وخال وابن خال وعمة وخالة.. وما إلى ذلك، وابدأ  بالأقرب فالأقرب، ماذا تصنع معهم؟ تكف أذاك عنهم، وتبذل المعروف لمن احتاج  إليه منهم، من كان يؤذيهم ما أبداً أدى حقهم، كف الأذى وبذل المعروف  والندى.حقوق اليتامى: اليتيم من حقه علينا ألا نؤذيه بأي أذى، وألا نأخذ  ماله أدنى أخذ، ونحفظ حياته فلا نعرضه للمرض ولا للدمار ولا للخراب،  امتحننا الله به، أخذ والده الذي كان يقوم عليه ويرعاه؛ فبقي يتيماً بيننا  فيجب أن نرعى حقوقه: التربية.. التوجيه.. الإصلاح.. إطعامه إن جاع سقيه إن  عطش.. وهكذا، ونبني دور اليتامى وننفق عليها.المساكين: من أذلهم الفقر،  ومسكنتهم الحاجة، ومدوا أيديهم سائلين يجب أن نحسن إليهم بالكلمة الطيبة،  وألا نسمعهم كلمة أذى أبداً، ونضع في أيديهم ما يسد حاجتهم، أين التكافل  الإيماني الإسلامي؟ ما نستطيع أن نحقق هذا الهدف إلا إذا كنا جماعات مسلمة  ربانية في قرانا وفي أحيائنا ومدننا، لن يتم هذا إلا من طريق أن نكون كجسم  واحد: ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم مثل الجسد الواحد ).أهل القرية  سواء كانوا قبائل مختلفة أو مذاهب متنازعة يجب أن يجتمعوا في بيت ربهم،  يصلون الصلوات الخمس لا يتخلف منهم أحد، وبعد المغرب يجلسون جلوسنا هذا،  النساء وراءنا، والأطفال أمامهن، والفحول أمام الجميع، وليلة آية من كتاب  الله كالتي ندرسها، وليلة حديثاً من أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ويوماً بعد يوم نتعلم ونحلم ونكمل، ما تمضي سنة إلا وأهل القرية كجسم واحد  لا مذهبية ولا طائفية ولا وطنية ولا نعرات.. ولا ولا، أمرهم واحد، لا تقل:  أنا شافعي ولا مالكي ولا إباضي ولا كذا مسلمون، في ذلك المسجد تتكون لجنة  من إمام المسجد والمؤذن والداعي الواعظ وترعى أهل الحي، من هو الذي تخلف عن  صلاة الصبح اليوم؟ فلان زوروه، ما له؟ قالوا: مريض، كيف مريض وما اطلعنا  عليه، إذاً اسألوا عن حاجته، فلان تخلف عن صلاة العشاء البارحة، ما له؟  اسألوا عنه، قالوا: سافر. اللهم رده بخير، وحينئذ نصبح حقاً المسلمين،  الأمة الواحدة، ما يبقى في القرية من يرضى أن يؤذى مؤمن بين يديه بكلمة  فقط، فضلاً عن صفع، فضلاً عن قتل ودمار، فضلاً عن التكفير والسب والشتم وما  إلى ذلك، والله لا تعود أمة الإسلام إلى سماء عليائها أيام كانت سائدة  قائدة إلا إذا بدأت الطريق من طريق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن القلوب  تمرض ومرضها أخطر من مرض الأجسام، ولأن الشياطين مهمتها التي مهيأة لها  الإضلال والإفساد والتدمير للبشر، فإما أن تقارننا الملائكة أو الشياطين:   وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا [النساء:38].ثم  نعرف قيمة المسافر وابن السبيل الذي نزل بقريتنا لا يعرف أحداً ولا يعرفه  أحد إلا في الطريق، يؤوى ويفرش له ويطعم ويحفظ وتقضى حاجته حتى يسافر، من  يفعل به هذا؟ إخوانه المؤمنون.ثم هذا الاجتماع ليلياً لمدة سنة .. سنتين،  ما يبقى في القرية جاهل ولا جاهلة، وإذا رفع حجاب الجهل وحل محله النور يقع  ظلم.. اعتداء؟ والله ما يقع، وإنما الظلم والاعتداء والبخل والأمراض  والشرك وكل المصائب هي نتيجة الجهل وظلمة الجهل، ما عرفوا، ما هذبوا، ما  ربوا في حجور الصالحين، بأدنى شيء يهتز ويقول الباطل وينطق بالفجر.كيف تصلح  هذه الأمة؟ على منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما قال إسماعيل  وإبراهيم عليهما السلام وهما يبنيان الكعبة: رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ  رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ [البقرة:129]، ابعث في أولاد إسماعيل الآتين رسولاً منهم  يعرفون لغته، ويفهم لغتهم، ماذا يفعل بهم؟ يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم،  إذا لم يجتمع المسلمون في أي مكان على الكتاب والسنة اجتماع إيماني حقيقي  لن يفارقهم الجهل والخبث والشر والفساد، والتاريخ شاهد، ما نستطيع نجلس من  المغرب إلى العشاء.وقد بينا لهم من سنين أن الشيوعيين يجعلون هذه المنظمات  في بلادهم، والله العظيم! حتى في بلاد العرب، الحزب الشيوعي عنده لجنة في  كل قرية وفي كل حي من أحيائها، وأهل لا إله إلا الله يقولون: كيف يقع  البلاء وكيف ينزل الشقاء.. وكيف.. وكيف؟ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:36].لا يقول أحدكم: عبدي ولا أمتي وليقل: فتاي أو فتاتي، فيجب  الإحسان إلى المملوكين الذين هم في قبضتنا وفي يميننا، حيث أعطيناهم في  الجهاد في سبيل الله، يجب أن نحسن إليهم، أن نطعمهم وأن نكسوهم وأن نسقيهم  وأن نداويهم، وألا نكلفهم ما لا يطيقون، فيصبح ذلك العبد كأنه بين أمه  وأبيه أو أجل أو أكثر، فما هي إلا ساعات أو أيام وقد دخل في رحمة الله  وأسلم لله؛ لما يشاهد من الإحسان، وإن شككتم كيف دخل العالم في الإسلام على  عهد الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم؟شاهد أنوار العدل والرحمة والولاء  والإخاء، لما غزا المسلمون البلد الفلاني ما فرضوا عليهم الإسلام:  لا  إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ [البقرة:256]، لكن ما إن يحل المسلمون بينهم،  ويشاهدون أنوار العدل والرحمة والطهر والصفاء حتى يندمجون.وكان هذا الختم  الأخير:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  [النساء:36].يا من يريدون ألا يكرههم الله! يا من يرغبون ألا يبغضهم الله!  لأن المكروه لله المبغوض له شقي خاسر خسراناً أبدياً، يا من يريد أن يحبه  الله! إذاً فليجتنب الاختيال والفخر، وهنا عجب هذا القرآن وإلا لا؟ قالت  الجن عجب أو نحن قلنا؟ الجن قالوا، ما إن سمعوه فقط والرسول يقرأ في صلاة  الصبح قالوا:  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا [الجن:1]، انظر كيف ذيل  وعقب على الحقوق العشرة التي يجب أن ننهض بها وأن نؤديها، وأعلاها أن نعبد  الله بما شرع لا بما شرع الناس ونفرده بتلك العبادة، فلا نلتفت لا بقلبنا  ولا بأعيننا ولا بأي حركة، لا نرى إلا الله لا يعبد إلا هو:  وَاعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا [النساء:36].هذه الحقوق العشرة قال  بعدها:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا  [النساء:36]، فأغلب الذين ما يقومون بهذه الحقوق ولا يؤدونها مصابون بمرض  الاختيال والفخر، المختال المفتخر ما يتنازل للفقراء والمساكين والجيران  ويرحم ويعطف ولوالديه أبداً؛ لأنه منتفش منتفخ متكبر، كيف يحسن؟ ما يعرف  الإحسان، ومعنى هذا: يا عبد الله لِن وتطامن وإياك أن تنتفخ أو تتكبر، فإن  الله لا يحبك، وإذا لم يحبك الله يا ويلك هلكت وتمزقت.مرة ثانية: لم عقب  على هذه الحقوق العشرة بقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ  مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا [النساء:36]، المتكبر يأبى أن يسجد لله أو يتطامن،  يأبى أن يطيع رسول الله في سنة من سنته فضلاً عن الحقوق الأخرى ما يبالي  بها؛ لأنه مصاب في عقله بمرض الكبر والاختيال والفخر، هذه الصفة يجب أن  تمنحى من قلوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات حتى يتراحموا، حتى يتعاونوا، حتى يتلاقوا  ولا يفترقوا، أما مع هذا المرض لا التقاء ولا اتفاق أبداً ولا تراحم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال:  الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبُخْلِ وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ   [النساء:37] بدل من الأولى، أو هم  الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ  النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ  [النساء:37] يبخلون أي: يمنعون الحقوق الواجبة ومنها  الحقوق العشرة وغيرها من الحقوق. وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ   [النساء:37].ما يؤدي هذا الحق، ويأمر من يقوى على أمره ويستطيع أن يقول: لا  تفعل، الآية وإن كانت نزلت في مجموعة من اليهود كانوا يأتون إلى الأنصار  من أهل المدينة وينصحون لهم بألا يبذلوا أموالهم لمحمد والمهاجرين،  ويخوفونهم بالفقر وما يصيبهم بعد، ولعل هذه الدعوة ما تنتصر ثم تعودون،  فيبخلون من جهة ويأمرون غيرهم بالبخل، والبخل: هو منع الحق وعدم إعطائه  وبذله لصاحبه، ومن البخل أيضاً: أن يتسع طعامك وشرابك ويفضل فضلة وتمنعها  عن غيرك وهو محتاج إليها، هذا العيب العظيم:  يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ  النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ  [النساء:37]، وإلى الآن في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية من  يبخل وينصح ألا ينفق فلان، لم تنفق على هذا؟ ما الفائدة من هذا؟ هذا كله  يضيع، إلى الآن، يبخل هو في حد ذاته ويقول لأقربائه وأصدقائه: ما في حاجة  إلى هذا، هذا المال ما ينفع، هذه النفقة باطلة.. وهكذا،  يَبْخَلُونَ  وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ  [النساء:37].وأخرى:  وَيَكْتُمُونَ  مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:37].يجحدون يخفون  مَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:37] أولاً: العلم والمعرفة، ما  يريدون أن يبصروا الناس، أن يعرفوهم بالحق ويهدوهم إليه، وهذا يتناول -كما  قلنا- علماء اليهود، جحدوا نعوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي في  التوراة واضحة وضوح الشمس والقمر، ويحرفونها ويقولون للمنافقين من الأوس  ولأولادهم وإخوانهم: اكتموا هذا النور واجحدوه:  وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:37].وهنا العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا  بخصوص السبب، لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يكتم علماً علمه  الله وعرفه، إذا علمك الله شيئاً ووهبك هذا النور يجب ألا تكتمه وأن تبينه،  وخاصة العلم الشرعي، أما علم الصناعة فلا يجوز كتمانه، وإن كان النصارى  يكتمونه وغير المؤمن ما يكتم العلم، تعال أعلمك كيف تطبخ، أو كيف تسوق  السيارة، ولا حرج، ويكتمون ما آتاهم وأعطاهم الله من فضله؛ إذ كل ما عند  الإنسان هو من الله، أو هناك شيء ما وهبه الله إياه؟ لا يوجد شيء إلا والله  واهبه ومعطيه.فلا يحل إذاً أن يقف هذا الموقف: يبخل، ويأمر الناس بالبخل،  ويكتم أيضاً ما هو حق ومعروف؛ لتبقى الأمة أو الجماعة أو أهل القرية في  ضلالها وتعبها وشقائها.فلهذا معاشر المؤمنين! نقوم بهذه الحقوق العشرة  ويساعدنا على أدائها تطهير قلوبنا من الغل والغش والمرض والكبر والعياذ  بالله والاختيال والبطر، هذه الأمراض مانعة بتعليل الله عز وجل:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ  [الحج:38] ألا نتصف بالبخل،  البخل مذموم، وقد يبخل الإنسان حتى بكأس الماء، يبخل بالكلمة، وأبشع من ذلك  أن يأمر الناس ويعلمهم البخل، وأفظع من ذلك أن يكتم ما فيه خير للناس  ويجحده للحفاظ على مصلحة أو على مركز أو على موقف من المواقف، كما منع  اليهود من هذا؛ لأنهم يحافظون على مركز وجودهم.وعقب تعالى على ذلك بقوله:   وَأَعْتَدْنَا  [النساء:37] أحضرنا وهيأنا. لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [النساء:37].ما  قال: لهم، السياق يقول: وأعتدنا لهم عذاباً مهيناً، الذين يبخلون ويأمرون  الناس بالبخل ويكتمون ما آتاهم الله من فضله أعتدنا لهم عذاباً مهيناً،  قال:  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [النساء:37] ليعلمنا أن الذين يتعمدون  البخل ويأمرون به والله ما هم بمؤمنين، والذين يكتمون الحق ويجحدون  المعروف لتبقى الناس في ضلالها وشقائها والله ما هم بالمؤمنين، منافقون  يتظاهرون بالإيمان أمام الناس حفاظاً على وجودهم، أما الإيمان الحق ما هم  بمؤمنين، أما الإيمان الحق ما هم بمؤمنين. وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ  عَذَابًا مُهِينًا  [النساء:37].وليشمل هذا العذاب كل كافر وكل كافرة، وإلا  لقال: وأعتدنا لهم عذاباً مهيناً، لا  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ   [النساء:37] هم كافرون كفروا نعمة الله، ما شكروها، جحدوا العلم، جحدوا  المال والفضل، أي كفران أكثر من هذا؟  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ  عَذَابًا مُهِينًا  [النساء:37].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين ينفقون أموالهم رئاء الناس ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله:  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ   [النساء:38].صنف آخر من هذه الجماعات.قال:  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:38].إذا دعا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم إلى احتساب وجمع المال يخرجون بالأموال وهم لا يؤمنون، فقط  ليقال: أنفق فلان وتصدق فلان، وهذا وإن كان في المنافقين في مدينة الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم هل طهرت الأرض منه؟ يوجد من المؤمنين المنتسبين للإيمان  والله ما ينفقون لوجه الله، ما ينفقون إلا للسمعة والشهرة وترويج السلعة  والبضاعة، نحلف لكم أيضاً موجود، يدلك على ذلك: لم ما يصلي؟ لم يأكل الربا؟  لم ما يحضر جماعة المسلمين؟ لم ما يتجنب كبائر الذنوب ويتصدق لأجل الله  إذاً؟ لا يتصدق لوجه الله إلا طالب رضا الله، كيف يطلب رضاه؟ أليس بطاعته  وطاعة رسوله، بفعل الأمر واجتناب المنهي، وإن زلت قدمه يوماً تاب من تلك  الزلة ما يواصل الجريمة.أقول:  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ   [النساء:38]. صامتة أو ناطقة قليلة أو كثيرة. رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ   [النساء:38]. يرون الناس أنهم ينفقون، لماذا؟ للشهرة.. للسمعة.. لغض الطرف  عنهم.. لستر عوراتهم، ما أنفقوا ليرضى الله عنهم، أو ليقيهم عذاب النار،   رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:38]، وأنتم تعرفون عن الشرك الأصغر، وهو الرياء،  الرياء: أن يعمل المؤمن عملاً يريد أن يحمده الناس عليه.وهنا إذا عندكم  قدرة على الفهم السليم إليكم بياناً شافياً:أولاً: على المؤمن والمؤمنة إذا  أراد أن ينفق في أي وجه من وجوه النفقة: الفقراء.. المساكين.. المساجد، أن  يكون الباعث والدافع له لذلك هو طلب رضا الله عز وجل، ولا يرى إلا الله،  ومع هذا لا يرغب أبداً أن يراه الناس أو يسمعوا به أنه أنطق حتى تبقى تلك  النفقة لؤلؤة مضيئة في نفسه.ثانياً: ينفق في سبيل الله، ما بنى هذا المسجد،  ولا فتح هذه المدرسة، ولا كسا هذا العبد، ولا أطعم هذا إلا طلباً لرضا  الله، ولكن نفسه تحب أن يحمده الناس وألا يذموه، انتبهتم؟ وهذا الطابع طبع  به أغلب الناس، هو أنفق في سبيل الله لا يريد إلا الله، ولكن نفسه تميل إلى  أن يقال: فلان أنفق، ليس ببخيل فلان، فهذا ما دامت نفقته لله، ولا قال  للناس: امدحوني ولا إثم علي ولا طهروني من كذا وكذا، ولكن هو يرغب نفسياً  لو حصل، نقول: هذا لا بأس به، وتصبح القضية: قضية حسنات الأبرار سيئات  المقربين. حسنات الأبرار تعتبر سيئات عند المقربين وإلا لا؟ثالثاً: المنفق  الذي ينفق ولا يريد وجه الله، فقط يريد أن يحمد بين الناس يثنى عليه تروج  بضاعته يسود الناس ويتكبر عليهم من أجل هذا ينفق، فهذا الأخير هالك، والأول  في درجة ما نصل إليها، والثاني وسط؛ لأنك ما تستطيع أن تسيطر على نفسك،  أنت ما بعثت مالك ولا تحركت إلا لله، لكن في نفسك خواطر إذا سمعت من قال:  فلان فعل كذا تفرح أنت، ولا بأس، ولكن حول فرحك إلى الله، هذا من فضل الله  عز وجل.ماذا ترون في هؤلاء الثلاثة؟الأول: لا يرى إلا الله، ولا يحب أن  يثني عليه أحد، ولا أن يمدحه أو يرفعه؛ لأنه ما له إلا الله، هذا فوق الكل،  دونه الذي ينفق لأجل ما في ذلك شك، لولا الله ما أنفق ريالاً واحداً ولا  جاع ليشبع فلان، لكن يحصل له رغبة، إذا أثني عليه إذا قالوا فيه خير يفرح  بذلك، لا بأس، وتصبح حسناته هذا كسيئات الأولين، حسنات الأبرار كسيئات  المقربين، والهالك ذاك الذي ينفق ما له رياء، لا يرجو الله ولا الدار  الآخرة يرجو فقط الشهرة والسمعة والسلطة، أو ترويج البضائع والسلع.قال:   وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [النساء:38].يوجد هؤلاء المنافقون،  كما قلت مقدماً: كل الذين ينفقون ولا يريدون وجه الله إنما ينفقون لأجل  الشهرة والسمعة، وهم بذلك والله ما هم بالمؤمنين، لو آمنوا بالله ولقائه،  والوقوف بين يديه، والجزاء الخالد الأبدي في الجنة أو النار ينفقون لوجه  الله، فما داموا أعرضوا عن الله وأنفقوا للشهرة والسمعة، أو دفع الأذى  والخطر عنهم، والله ما آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر؛ إذ الذي يؤمن بالله يطلب  رضاه، الذي يؤمن باليوم الآخر يقدم له؛ ليأخذ الجزاء في المعاد يوم  القيامة، فالذي ينفق أمواله وصحته وجهده ولا يريد وجه الله والله ما هو  بمؤمن لا بالله ولا باليوم الآخر.والقرآن عجب اسمع:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [النساء:38]، فأين الخبر؟ هذا المبتدأ:   وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [النساء:38] ما لهم؟ هؤلاء ماذا قلنا  في الحاشية؟ الخبر محذوف:  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ  النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ   [النساء:38] فالشيطان قرينهم، هو الذي منعهم من أن يؤمنوا بالله ولقائه، هو  الذي منعهم من أن يتقربوا إلى الله وينفقوا في سبيله، هؤلاء الشيطان  قرينهم،  وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا   [النساء:38]، فالشيطان قرينهم، ومن يكن الشيطان له قريناً فساء القرين  قريناً، والقرين المقرون في حبل واحد، الذي يلازمه الشيطان ويصبح لا  يفارقه، ما يسمح له أن يقول كلمة خيراً، ولا أن ينفق درهماً في سبيل الله.                               
** التحذير من قرناء السوء                                                                                                   * *
                               وهنا الآية تحذرنا من قرناء السوء وجلساء السوء، امرأتك أو  زوجك يا امرأة إذا كان سيئاً فلا خير في البقاء معه، وكل الذين يقارنون أهل  السوء يصبحون مثلهم. وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ  [الكهف:28] يا رسول الله،  مَعَ  الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ  وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ  [الكهف:28] نصيحة الله ورسوله:  لا يقارنك لا يلازمك لا يجالسك إلا مؤمن، أما أن تقارن وتجالس وتلازم سيئ  الخلق فاسد العقيدة غير صالح يا ويحك! ومن يكن الشيطان له قريناً فساء ذلك  القرين قريناً.ما الذي حملهم على أن ينفقوا أموالهم رئاء الناس، وعلى ألا  يؤمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر، من؟ الشيطان؛ لأنهم لازموه واقترنوا به وأصبحوا  عبيداً له يسخرهم كيفما شاء، هذا ما يلعن الشيطان ولا يقول: أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم، الشيطان كما علمتم أخبرنا الله تعالى أنه عدونا من يوم ما  كان أبانا وأمنا في الجنة في دار السلام أعلن العداوة، وأقسم بالله عز وجل  وبجلاله ألا يبرح يضللهم حتى لا يهتدي منهم أحد. ما ننسى هذه الجملة: يا  أبناء الإسلام! يا نساء المؤمنات إذا كانت الزوجة ما هي صالحة قرينة سوء لا  تبقها في بيتك، ولا تنجب من بطنها أولادك، اعمل على هدايتها.. على  تربيتها.. تهذيبها، يوم بعد يوم، شهر بعد آخر إذا كانت سليطة قبيحة سيئة  تاركة للصلاة تريد الرقص والفيديو أخرج هذه الفتنة من بيتك.وأنت يا مؤمنة  إذا كان زوجك كما يبلغني يعيش على القمار والباطل والشر والفساد بل واللواط  أيضاً -وأنت تعرفين ذلك- لا بقاء مع هذا القرين، فإنه قرين سوء، اذهبي إلى  أهلك.يا شيخ! لم تقول هذا، تريد أن تمزق المجتمع؟ تقولون هكذا؟ لا. بل  أريد أن يرتقي المجتمع لا أن يتمزق، هذا الله يقول:  وَمَنْ يَكُنِ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا  [النساء:38]، والرسول الحليم  الحكيم يقول: ( مثل الجليس الصالح والجليس السيئ، الجليس الصالح كبائع  المسك: إما أن يحذيك شيئاً من العطر، أو تشم رائحته وأنت في خير، والجليس  السوء كنافخ الكير )، أيام كانت الكير في أيديهم ينفخونها، إما أن يتطاير  الفحم عليك والنار، وإما الدخان والرائحة الكريهة، ومعنى هذا: لا يحل لمؤمن  ولا مؤمنة أن يجالس قرين السوء، ألا يكون له قرين سوء، بل يكون له قرين  صالح. وهذا نستطيع أن نهيئه كما قلنا: إذا اجتمعنا في قريتنا على الكتاب  والحكمة، أو في مسجد حيِّنا، وأصبحنا نصفو ونطهر، ما يبقى بيننا قرين  السوء، صفوا وطهروا كلهم، تعيش سنة ما تسمع كلمة سوء، ولا تشاهد منظراً  باطلاً؛ لأنهم علموا:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28].                                                                                                       
**طلب العلم الشرعي سبب لحصول السعادة الدنيوية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وأقول أيضاً: يا أهل القرية الفلانية. يا أهل الإقليم الفلاني.  يا أهل كذا! أقسم لكم بالله على أن أعلمكم بالله في تلك البلاد أتقاكم  لربكم وبالتجربة، قريتك أعلم أهلها والله أتقاهم لله، وأجهلهم أفجرهم  وأكثرهم خروجاً عن الآداب والأخلاق والإيمان والإسلام؛ فلهذا يجب أن نتعلم،  حرام في حرام أن يبقى المسلمون في ضلال الجهل وهم يتخبطون، والفتن تجتازهم  من مكان إلى آخر.العلم بالله وبمحابه وبمساخطه وبما لديه لأعدائه وبما  عنده لأوليائه، هذا علم الكتاب والسنة قال الله قال رسوله، هذا الذي تطهر  عليه النفوس وتزكو وتطيب القلوب وتطهر، وتصبح الأعضاء كلها خاشعة لله، ما  يفتح عينه وينظر ما لا يحل له، يستحي أن يقول كلمة سوء، يموت جائعاً والله  ما يمد يده، بدون هذا العلم ما يمكن أن نكمل ولا نسعد، والرسول يعلمنا وإلا  لا؟ ماذا قال؟ ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله -ماذا يفعلون؟- يتلون  كتاب الله -ليحفظوه- ويتدارسونه بينهم -ليفهموه- إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، لو فتحنا نافذة على العالم  الإسلامي نرى في هذا الوقت بالذات كل المسلمين في المقاهي والملاهي، أو في  المدينة في المتاجر والدكاكين، آلله أمر بهذا؟ ولا يعرفون العلم ولا يعرفون  الهداية.وقد كررنا القول وقلت: ما دمتم يا عرب يا مسلمون تقتدون  بالأوروبيين وتمشون وراءهم وتنفذون حتى حكاياتهم، إنهم والله إذا دقت  الساعة السادسة مساء يقف دولاب العمل، ولم يبق متجراً ولا مقهىً.. ولا ولا،  وإذا بأولئك النصارى يحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم بعدما يغيرون ملابسهم  ويتنظفوا ويتطيبوا ويذهبون إلى دور السينما والمراقص والمقاصف والملاهي  والملاعب، يضحكون يتمرغون يزيلون آلام الكفر من نفوسهم وظلمة الجهل إلى نصف  الليل، ويعودون كالبهائم إلى فرشهم، لم نحن إذاً وندعي الإسلام ونرجو الله  والدار الآخرة ما نعمل كما يعملون؟ كما يعملون يعني: نذهب إلى السينما  والملاهي؟ لا.إذا دقت الساعة السادسة توضأنا وتطهرنا حملنا نساءنا وأبناءنا  إلى مسجدنا، وصلينا المغرب، وجلسنا هذا المجلس، كل ليلة وطول العام إلا  مريضاً في بيته أو ممرضاً يمرضه، من أجل ماذا، قولوا؟من أجل أن تطهر  قلوبنا، وتزكو نفوسنا، وترتفع آدابنا وأخلاقنا، ويسودنا الولاء والحب  والطهر والصفاء، ونصبح كجسم واحد، لن تسمع جريمة ارتكبت في قريتك إلا بعد  عشرين سنة ممكن، وينتهي الخوف من الفقر والجوع والبلاء والعجب، كله ينمحي؛  لأن البخل انتهى والإسراف انتهى، والرضا بالقليل ساد وأصبحنا في وضعية لو  تقول: خذ يا فلان يقول: ما أنا في حاجة إليه شبعان.هل تتحقق هذه الكمالات  بغير هذه الدعوة الربانية؟ والله ما تتحقق، لماذا إذاً ما عملنا؟ كم سنة يا  أبنائي وهذا الصوت يتحدث؟ هل تحقق شيء من هذا في قرية من القرى أو مدينة  من المدن؟ إذاً ماذا ننتظر؟ الرزايا والبلايا والإحن والمحن، وهذا شأن من  أعرضوا عن ذكر ربهم.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (23) 
الحلقة (247)
تفسير سورة النساء  (3)


                         يوصي الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين بالأيتام، بأن يرعوهم كما يرعون  أبناءهم، وإن كان لهم مال أن يحفظوا لهم أموالهم، وألا يأكلوها إسرافاً  وبداراً، وألا يضموها إلى أموالهم فتضيع، ومن كان في حجره يتيمة فلا  يتزوجها إن خشي أن يظلمها، وليعدل عنها إلى غيرها من النساء فيتزوج مثنى  وثلاث ورباع إن شاء.                     
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي  خلقكم من نفس واحدة ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت والليالي الثلاث بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا  ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع فاتحة سورة النساء -بعد أن درسنا الفاتحة والبقرة  وآل عمران بفضل الله الرحمن- وقد درسنا الآية الأولى منها، والآن أسمعكم  تلاوتها، وأستعرض معكم هدايتها تذكيراً للناسين، وتعليماً لغير  العالمين.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا  وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا  [النساء:1].                               
** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية هذه الآية:أولاً: فضل هذه الآية؛ إذ كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خطب في حاجة تلا آية آل عمران] وهي[ يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا  تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ  [آل عمران:102]وتلا هذه الآية]:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا  كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ  وَالأَرْحَامَ [النساء:1][ ثم آية الأحزاب  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ  أَعْمَالَكُمْ  *  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا  [الأحزاب:70-71]، ثم يقول: أما  بعد. ويذكر حاجته.ثانياً: أهمية الأمر بتقوى الله تعالى؛ إذ كررت في آية  واحدة مرتين، في أولها وفي آخرها.]أولها:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا  رَبَّكُمُ [النساء:1]، وآخرها:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ  بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ [النساء:1].أقول: (أهمية الأمر بتقوى الله تعالى إذ  كررت) التقوى (في آية واحدة مرتين، في أولها وفي آخرها).[ ثالثاً: وجوب صلة  الأرحام وحرمة قطعها ] لأن الله قال:  وَالأَرْحَامَ [النساء:1] أي:  واتقوا الأرحام أن تقطعوها.[ رابعاً: مراعاة الأخوة البشرية بين الناس  واعتبارها في المعاملات ].يهودي.. نصراني.. بوذي.. مشرك.. مجوسي.. عربي..  عجمي.. غني.. فقير، لا بد من مراعاة البشرية، فلا ظلم ولا جور ولا غش ولا  خداع ولا كذب، لا تقل: هذا يهودي أكذب عليه، والله ما يجوز، أو تقول: هذا  صليبي أخدعه، أو هذا مجوسي أمكر به، هذا لا يجوز، من أين اهتدينا إلى  هذه؟من قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ [النساء:1] أبيضكم وأسودكم، كافركم  ومؤمنكم، خطاب عام لكل البشر، تذكرون هذه، أو تقول: لا بأس. هذا عدو أمكر  به؟ فقط لا تحب غير المؤمنين، ولا يأكل طعامك غير المؤمن، أما أنك تؤذي  المرء لكونه كافراً لا يصح أبداً، إلا في حال واحدة، وهي إعلان الحرب بيننا  وبينهم، استبيحت الدماء فكيف بالأموال؟ أما في حال السلم وعدم الحرب  والمعاهدات لا يحل لمؤمن أن يؤذي إنساناً من أي جنس كان، العدل هو  المطلوب.إذاً: هذه الآية الكريمة أفادتنا ما علمتم، فضلها كذا؟ أهمية الأمر  بتقوى الله.ثالثاً: وجوب صلة الأرحام وحرمة قطعها.رابعاً: مراعاة الأخوة  الإنسانية أو البشرية، لا قبلية ولا عنصرية ولا وطنية ولا كفر ولا إيمان،  لا يحل لإنسان أن يؤذي أخاه الإنسان بأي أذى.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم ولا تتبدلوا الخبيث بالطيب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن مع ثلاث آيات كريمات، إليكم تلاوتها ورددوها في أنفسكم:  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا  تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ  إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا   *  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا  فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا  تَعُولُوا   *  وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً فَإِنْ طِبْنَ  لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا   [النساء:2-4].ممكن نشرح آية أو آيتين أما الثلاث فطويلة:قال تعالى:   وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  [النساء:2].أي مؤمن عربي ما يفهم معنى  هذه الآية؟  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  [النساء:2]، يا من في  حجورهم يتامى كفلوهم وتولوا أمرهم لفقد وليهم من أب، أعطوهم أموالهم عند  بلوغهم سن الرشد.واليتامى جمع يتيم ويجمع على أيتام، واليتيم بمعنى:  المنفرد، ومنها اليتيمة الغراء.فمن فقد أباه فهو يتيم. هذا من الناس، أما  من الحيوانات فمن فقد أمه فهو اليتيم؛ لأن البقر والناقة والشاة وما إلى  ذلك هي التي تحتضن ولدها، وتقوم على رعايته وإطعامه وحفظه، أما الأب فلا  علاقة له بأولاده، أما الإنسان -وهو في مستوى أعلى من مستوى الحيوان إن آمن  وأسلم- فاليتيم عنده هو من مات أباه، أما لو ماتت أمه فلا يقال عنه يتيم.                               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تتبدلوا الخبيث  بالطيب)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا  تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2].أنتم لا تعرفون هذا،  لما تكون كافلاً لليتيم وعنده بستان وعندك بستان، في إمكانك إن هبطت من  درجة الكمال إلى أسفل أن تأخذ العجوة التي عنده وتعطيه البرني، تبيع عجواه  بسبعين ريال الكيلو وتبيع تمرك أنت البرني بعشرة ريالات، استبدلت الخبيث  بالطيب.قد يكون في غنمك الماعز، وتحتاج إلى بيعه فتستبدل وتعطيه العنزة  وتبيع الشاة الطيبة لتستفيد من ثمنها، وكذلك في الدقيق والبر، وفي كل ما هو  مال، إياك أن تستبدل الطيب الذي عند يتيمك لجهله وعدم معرفته، وتعطيه  الخبيث من مالك، لولا أن هذا وقع ما أنزله الله، ويقع إلى اليوم، إلا من  عرف الله فخافه وأحبه، أما أهل الجهل فإنه يفعلون أكثر من هذا. وَلا  تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2] كل مال، مطلق مال؛ لأن  اليتيم في عمر ستة أشهر أو سنة أو خمس سنوات أنت مالكه .. أنت كافله .. أنت  وليه لا يعرف شيئاً، فتغرك نفسك فتستبدل ماله الطيب وتضع له الخبيث، هذا  حرام، ولا يحل، وصاحبه ارتكب كبيرة، وإن لم يتب منها هلك.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم إنه كان حوباً كبيراً)                                                                                                   * *
                                وقوله:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى  أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا  [النساء:2].الحُوب اسم، والحَوب مصدر  من حاب يحوب إذا تأثم وتلطخ بالإثم، الحوب الإثم الكبير،  كَانَ حُوبًا  كَبِيرًا  [النساء:2].ما هذا الاستبدال؟ لا تأكلوا أموالهم وتتركوا  أموالكم، هات الشاة الفلانية يا إبراهيم للضيف، هذه الشاة من مال اليتيم  يذبحونها، أيش في؟ نزل علينا ضيف وكلنا سواء، وتبقى شاته هو لا يذبحها،  يأكل أموالهم ليبقي أمواله ويحافظ عليه، يا أحمد هات كذا كيس من تمر ابن  عمك إبراهيم قدمه للناس أو للبيت، فيأكل مال اليتيم ويبقي ماله هو، هذا يقع  من ضعاف القلوب وإلا لا؟ ضعاف النفوس.. الجهلة الذين لا بصيرة لهم، يقول:  هذا صغير، يعيش أو يموت الله أعلم، ونحن في حاجة، إذاً سيأكل مال اليتيم  ليوفر ويبقي ماله هو،  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ   [النساء:2].ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّهُ كَانَ  [النساء:2] أي: هذا الأكل، أكل  مال اليتيم والإبقاء على مالك أنت أيها الكفيل،  حُوبًا كَبِيرًا   [النساء:2] انتبه!                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء...)              * * 
           الآية الثانية:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي  الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:3] هذه  مسألة أخرى لها علاقة بأكل مال اليتيم.سئلت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله  عنها من ابن أختها عن هذه الآية فأجابته إجابة هي الحق بعينه فقالت: يكون  للرجل يتيمة في بيته. عرفتم؟ مات أبوها وكفلها، ولا كفيل لها إلا هو، إذاً  ويكون لها مال ورثته من أبيها، فيعمل على أن يتزوجها ليأخذها هي ومالها.  انتبهتم؟ يتيمة في حجره كبرت وبلغت، وآن أوان زواجها وهي ذات مال..  بساتين.. أو أنعام.. أو ما إلى ذلك، فيرى وليها -كافلها- أن يتزوجها لأجل  مالها، وقد تكون دميمة غير جميلة، ولكن لأجل المال، وبعد ذلك يسيء إليها؛  لأنه ما يحبها.إذاً: وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا في يتيماتكم اللائي في حجوركم  فزوجوا هذه المؤمنة من غيركم ولا تتزوجوها أنتم، وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من  النساء من غيرهن. هذا بيان الله عز وجل وهدايته. وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا  تُقْسِطُوا  [النساء:3].أي: تعدلوا. وقد عرفنا أن أقسط إذا عدل، وقسط إذا  جار، وآية:  وَأَمَّا الْقَاسِطُونَ فَكَانُوا لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَبًا   [الجن:15]، والجن قالوا:  مِنَّا الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَمِنَّا الْقَاسِطُونَ   [الجن:14]، والقاسط: الظالم الجائر. والمقسط: العادل، وكأن الهمزة للسلب  أقسط أزال الظلم والجور. وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا  [النساء:3]  أي: تعدلوا  فِي الْيَتَامَى  [النساء:3] فلا تنكحوهن بل زوجوهن من غيركم،  وتزوجوا أنتم ما شئتم:  مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ   [النساء:3].واسمع الآية:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  [النساء:3] أيها المؤمنون  الكافلون لليتامى  أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا  [النساء:3] ألا تعدلوا إن أنتم  تزوجتم بهؤلاء اليتيمات لمالهن وعدم العدل. وقد قلت لكم: لما يتزوجها لأجل  مالها لا يرغب في جماعها.. ما يرغب في الإحسان إليها؛ إذ همه أنه فاز  بمالها؛ فمن خاف منكم ألا يعدل فليزوج هذه المؤمنة من رجل آخر ويتزوج هو ما  شاء، أما أن يحتضنها وهي صغيرة ولما تكبر ويعرف أن لها مالاً ورثته  يتزوجها فقط لأجل مالها ويفضل عليها زوجة أخرى، ولا يقسط ولا يعدل بينها  وبين الأخرى بل همه أنه يأخذ مالها فهذا الخلق فاسد وباطل حرمه الله ومنعه  على المؤمنين، وحينئذ:  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ  [النساء:3]. مثنى أي: اثنتين اثنتين، ثلاث:  ثلاث. رباع: أربع.وهبط بعض المسلمين وقال: يجوز أن يتزوج الرجل تسعاً.  قالوا: الآية شاهدة: (مثنى) يعني: اثنتين، و(ثلاث) صارت خمس، أربع صارت  تسع، وعندنا أيام كنا هناك في عالم من هذا النوع تزوج تسع، لكن الناس كلهم  أبغضوه وهددوه، وهو يحتج بهذه الآية.والآية من يتولى بيانها؟ أليس رسول  الله؟إذاً:  فَانكِحُوا  [النساء:3] والنكاح هنا بمعنى: التزوج، أي:  فتزوجوا  مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ  [النساء:3].طاب يطيب إذا لذ وحسن وكان صالحاً   مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:3] و(من) بيانية، و(النساء) لفظ دال على متعدد  ولا مفرد له من اللفظ، وواحدة نساء: امرأة،كلفظ إنسان واحده رجل، لكن وجد  الآن من النساء المتعلمات من قلن: إنسانة، وهذا لا يصح لكن تقول: امرأة،  فإنسان اسم جنس يدخل فيه الذكر والأنثى، رجل وامرأة، واحده رجل أو امرأة،  أما إنسانة فهي لغة عصرية.قال:  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى  [النساء:3] أي: اثنتين ويكفي، وثلاث لا بأس، وأربع لا  بأس، وأما فوق الأربع فحرام بالإجماع ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يتزوج خامسة.وهناك  لطيفة وهي: هل على الرجل عدة كما تعتد المرأة؟إي نعم. كيف هذا؟ الرجل الفحل  يعتد. قالوا: نعم يعتد بمعنى: يتربص. من هو؟الجواب: رجل تزوج زينب وأراد  أن يتزوج من أختها بعد أن طلقها فيجب أن يتربص وينتظر حتى تنتهي عدتها؛ إذ  لو تزوجها في العدة يكون قد جمع بين الأختين. إذاً: اعتد ثلاثة أشهر  تقريباً.كذلك لو تزوج أربعاً ثم طلق الرابعة فهل يتزوج الخامسة أو ينتظر  حتى تنتهي العدة؟ الجواب: ينتطر حتى تنتهي العدة، وبعد ذلك يتزوج، والتي هي  خامسة هي رابعة. ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة)                                                                                                   * *
                                قوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا  فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3].أي: فتزوجوا واحدة فقط، (فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا) في  أي شيء بين النساء.. بين الضرات، أو الضرتين، أو الثلاث ضرائر. والضرة هي  التي تضر بأختها، أو تضرها أختها، ما تضر هي فقط، وهذه اللغة عند العوام من  النساء عرب وعجم، الضرة اسمها وليس الطبينة، والطبينة لا ندري من أين جاءت  ؟ تطبن ماذا؟ أما تضر فإي نعم.وهنا بلغني عن بعض الأفاضل العلماء عندنا  أنهم قالوا: الأصل هو التعدد، وأنا لا أرى أبداً في الآية ما يدل على أن  الأصل التعدد، بل الأصل عدم التعدد، فإن احتاج إلى التعدد عدد، وإن استغنى  بواحدة فهي الواحدة، الأصل أن يتزوج الرجل امرأة كما تزوج آدم حواء، هذا هو  الأصل؛ فإن لم تسد حاجته أو اضطر لأحوال تقتضي التعدد عدد وينتهي إلى  الرابعة ويقف عندها.وأما تزوج الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم بتسع، واجتمعن في  حجراته- وإن كان تزوج إحدى عشرة خديجة ماتت، وأخرى طلقها- فأقول: ذاك خاص  بإذن الملك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه:  إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ   [الأحزاب:50]، الملك الحاكم الرحمن الرحيم الذي قصرنا على أربع فتح الباب  لرسوله فتزوج تسعاً.ونحن نقول: نحن مع تعدد الزوجات، ولقد شنع القسس  والعلماء البريطانيون والألمانيون والفرنسيون وبشعوا الإسلام ولاموا وعتبوا  وصاحوا وضجوا وكتبوا وألفوا: كيف يتزوج الرجل أربع نسوة؟ كيف يتزوج  اثنتين؟ يؤذي هذه المرأة ويفعل ويفعل ويفعل، وطبقوا ما أوحاه الشيطان؛ فلا  يوجد في أوروبا ولا أمريكا من يتزوج اثنتين إلا نادراً.وفي بلد عربي هبط  وتمزق وانتهى قننوا بأنه لا يحل لمواطن أن يتزوج اثنتين. ممنوع، وإن شاء  يقول: هذه خليلتي، يأذن له القضاء الإسلامي في الدولة العربية الإسلامية أن  يتخذ عاهرة يزني بها في بيت آخر، وإن عقد عليها يقول: لا. هذه صديقتنا  خليلة. فهمتم هذه اللغة البربرية أم لا؟!أقول: هذا كفر، والذين ما أنكروه  وصفقوا له ورضوا به كفروا، وأغلب البلاد الإسلامية لا يمنعون التعدد، وإن  كان بعض القضاة يضعون عوارض لكن لا يهم، وهذا البلد هو الوحيد الذي شاع فيه  وعرف علناً: ممنوع أن تتزوج باثنتين، ومن اضطر أن يقول: هذه صديقتي  خليلتي، ولا يقول: زوجتي أبداً، والعالم الإسلامي سكت ما صاحوا، ولا رفعوا  أصواتهم، ومنهم من علم ومنهم من لم يعلم.والشاهد عندنا: علماء الغرب  الملاحدة والمتدينين من اليهود والنصارى شنعوا تشنيعاً عجيباً على تزوج  اثنتين أو ثلاث وأربع، ورد عليهم علماء الإسلام ردوداً، ومن أراد أن يقف  على ذلك فعليه بتفسير المنار للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا تغمده الله برحمته، ففي  هذه الآية بالذات ذكر أقوال المستشرقين وتشنيعهم وسخطهم، وذكر الرد الملزم  المفحم لهم، ونحن والله لسنا في حاجة إلى أن نرد عليهم إلا بكلمة واحدة هي:  أن الذي شرع هذا التشريع أليس هو الله، العليم الحكيم، البر الرحيم، الذي  تجب طاعته، والانقياد له، وقبول أمره ونهيه واعتقاد ما أمر باعتقاده؟ مع  العلم اليقيني أنه لا يشرع إلا ما فيه خير وصلاح وهداية ورحمة وعدل، ولا  يمنع ولا يحرم إلا ما فيه أذى وشر وظلم وخبث وفساد، فمن هنا إذا قال هذا  الملحد أو هذا القس أو هذا المستشرق هذا نقول له: تأدب أنت يا هذا، أنت  كافر بالله، هذا شرع الله وما هو شرع المسلمين، هذا ما وضعه علماء الإسلام  وشرعوه، بل هذا تشريع الرحمن الرحيم، فيستحيل أن يكون غير نافع .. أن يكون  غير مصلح، أن يكون غير مثمر .. أن يكون غير رضا له عز وجل. الذي يقف ويقول:  الإسلام يفعل كذا، معناه: ازداد في كفره وضلاله وعمى بصيرته، ولا نرهق  أنفسنا ولا نتعب ونأخذ نذكر المبررات والمسوغات، كل ما عندنا: أنه لا يحل  لك أن تجمع بين اثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع إلا إذا كنت موقناً من العدالة،  ومتوفر لك أن تعدل بين هؤلاء المؤمنات؛ فإن خفت ألا تعدل لضعفك وقدرتك  الضعيفة نفسياً أو مالياً وتعجز عن العدل حرام أن تعدد، أما قال تعالى:   فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3] فقط؟ أبعد هذا  يشنع الهابطون، ويتكلمون على الإسلام والمسلمين؟كون المسلمين جاروا وما  أقسطوا وما عدلوا فذنوبهم ليس ذنب الإسلام هذا ولا شريعة الله، فالمسلم  الجاهل الذي أخذته نفسه وهواه وأضر بإحدى المؤمنات أقبل على هذه وأدبر عن  هذه، يضحك في وجه هذه ويغضب في وجه هذه، فيعطي هذه الحلل ويعطي هذه الحبال.  هذا ما هو ذنب الإسلام ولا المسلمين، هذا ذنب هذا العبد الجاهل؛ لأن الله  العليم الحكيم قال:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً   [النساء:3].بداية: قال: اعدلوا في أيتامكم اللائي في حجوركم، لا تتزوجها  لمالها ثم لا تعدل بينها وبين ضرتها. أي: لا تحسن إليها لدمامتها أو لعدم  أهليتها، إذاً: زوجها من غيرك، ولا تأخذ مالها، وأنت تزوج ما شئت إما  اثنتين وإما ثلاث وإما أربع؛ فإن خفت ألا تعدل وخفت الميل فحرام عليك  التعدد، ولا يحل لك إلا أن تتزوج بواحدة. ما هو العدل؟ العدل: ضد الميل  والانحراف، وأما الأمور التي يجب فيها العدل فهي:أولاً: العدل في السكن.  هذه لها غرفتها وهذه لها غرفتها، فإذا كان البيت ذا غرف وحجر فكل زوجة في  حجرتها، ولا تجمع بينهما في حجرة واحدة أبداً، عندك حجرة واحدة حرام أن  تتزوج اثنتين، ولا يحل أبداً.ثانياً: القسمة في المبيت: الخميس في ليلة  زينب، والجمعة في ليلة خديجة، وإياك أن تتجاوز هذه الليلة وتذهب رأساً إلى  ليلة الجمعة! حرام عليك ولا يحل.ويكفينا مثلاً أعلى ضربه أبو القاسم صلى  الله عليه وسلم، لما مرض - فداه أبي وأمي - كانوا يحملونه على أكتافهم  ليبيت في حجرة فلانة، والليلة الثانية يحملونه ليبيت في بيت زينب .. ليبيت  في بيت حفصة .. ليبيت في بيت عائشة . وهذا لتعرفوا العدالة ما هي! ثم عرفت  المؤمنات أن هذا يتأذى به رسول الله، وعرفن أنه يرغب في أن يمرض في بيت  عائشة ، وطلب منهن بعد رضاهن أن يعلنن عن رضاهن بأن يمرض في بيت عائشة  الصديقة فأعلنَّ عن رضاهن، وكيف لا يرضين وهو رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟أما قضية القلب فقد ضرب لذلك المثل، وقال: ( يا رب! هذا قسمي فيما  أملك، فلا تلمني فيما تملك ولا أملك )، قضية ميل النفس هذه يملكها الله،  أما أن تأتي للمؤمنة وتضطجع معها على فراشها فهذا الحق الواجب، قضية الجماع  إذا ما استطعت فمعذور.ثالثاً: العدل في الطعام والشراب، لا أن تأكل  البقلاوة عند خديجة وتأكل الكراث في بيت عائشة .. في بيت خديجة المشوي  والمصلي هذه الليلة خاصة، وفي بيت المسكينة الأخرى رز حاف بلا مرق أو سليق،  بل يجب أن يكون الطعام هو هو. نعم. إذا كانت هذه تحسن الطبخ فهذا شأنها،  وأنا علي أن آتي بكيس رز وكيس رز هنا، واللحم الأسبوعي كيلو هنا وآخر هنا،  لكن كونها هي تجيد ذلك فشأنها.ثالثاً: العدل في اللباس، في الكسوة، في  الفراش، لا أن هذه تفترش حصيرة وهذه تفترش قطيفة .. هذه تستصبح بكهرباء  وهذه بفانوس لأنها غير ذات قيمة. لا يحل هذا.رابعاً: العدل حتى في النظرة  والابتسامة فلا تنظر إلى هذه وتبتسم وإلى هذه تعبس وتقطب.هذا العدل من  فرضه؟ الله جل جلاله ولي المؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ لأنه أعدل العادلين وأرحم  الراحمين، ومع هذا يتبجح يهودي أو نصراني هابط ويقول: كيف يتزوج المسلم  أربع ليؤذي النساء ويفعل ويفعل ويفعل؟فلو جاءني هذا المستشرق يريد أن يتكلم  بمثل هذا الكلام نقول له: الذي شرع هذه الشريعة الله وإلا أنت أو أبي أو  أبيك؟ شرعها الله رب العالمين، أليس تعرفونه بأنه أرحم الراحمين وأنه منزل  العدل وفارضه على الخلق، فكيف إذاً يأذن في هذا الذي تقول؟أأنت أعلم من  الله؟ فإن قال: نعم فهو مجنون تقول له: اذهب عن وجهي، ولا نقبل  جداله.والآية نص صريح:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ  [النساء:3]، هذا أذن إباحة، فما فرض الله  علينا أن نعدد الزوجات، فإن كانت الزوجة قد عجزت وضعفت فاتفق معها وهي التي  تخطب لك، وتأتي بزوجة أخرى.امرأة مات عنها زوجها فأصبحت أرملة تبيت تبكي  خائفة، فتقول الزوجة لزوجها: يا فلان! نأتي بهذه تعيش معنا لوجه الله، لا  نستطيع أن نتركها بدون زواج، فيقول لها: لا يحل لي أن أنظر إليها ولا أن  أخلو بها، فمضطر لا بد من عقد نعقد عليها وتعيش معكم، ولا بأس أن تكون لها  غرفتها وليلتها، وكلنا أولياء الله وعبيد الله.أي مانع؟ فكل أزواج الرسول  تزوجهن -ما عدا خديجة- من أجل هذا الإحسان، المرأة يموت زوجها في الجهاد  وتبقى تبكي من يؤويها؟ يؤويها رسول الله؛ إذ لا تسكن نفسها ولا تستريح إلا  في بيت النبوة. كم تزوج الرسول من بكر؟ والله ما تزوج إلا عائشة فقط، وما  كان تزوجه للغريزة الجنسية أبداً.والآن غلبناكم، يأتي بخادمة وما تكفيه  يأتي بأخرى وثالثة، وتظهر لأول مرة أنها متزوجة، تترك زوجها في إندونيسيا  في أفريقيا وتأتي، كيف هذا؟ في أي كتاب أو سنة هذا؟ امرأة تترك زوجها وتذهب  تشتغل وراء البحر في أسرة؟ هذا يدمي القلب هذا، ومؤمنة، ورضينا بهذا، فبدل  ما تأتي بخادمة أو خادمتين تزوج أرملة من النساء وآوها وضمها إلى بيتك  واحفظها وعلى زوجتك أن تفرح بذلك وتقر عينها، ويجب أن تتطامن وتذل لله عز  وجل.المهم إن شكونا نشكو جهلنا، وعدم بصيرتنا، وعدم يقيننا وجهلنا، هذا  الذي صب علينا هذا البلاء، أما تشريع الله فإنه أعظم تشريع يحقق البر  والخير والرحمة والعدالة والإخاء والمودة، وأما العلة فنحن.                                                                                                       
**الرد على من يقول بدوران الأرض                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وصلتني رسالة من أحد الطلبة، وهو كتاب يريد أن يقنعني به أن  الأرض تدور، فنقول: إن الله عز وجل يقول:  وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي  لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   [يس:38].العزيز: القوي الذي لا يقهر، الذي لا يمانع في شيء أراده، الله  الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون.العليم: الذي أحاط علمه بكل ذرات الكون قبل أن  يكون الكون.لما يخبر بهذا الخبر يأتيني عالم كوني، ويقول: اسمعوا! خطأ.  الشمس ثابتة والأرض هي التي تدور حولها. ما تقولون يرحمكم الله؟ أتكفرون من  أجل هذا الملحد.. هذا الكافر الذي يبول ولا يستنجي؟هل نرضى بالكفر من أجل  نظرية شخص ساقط هابط الخنزير أفضل منه عند الله؟ثانياً: هناك آيات يقول  الله فيها:  جَعَلَ الأَرْضَ قَرَارًا  [النمل:61]، قال: (الأرض قراراً)  يعني: أن الناس هم القارون أما هي فليست قارة. الرسول جهل هذا وما عرفه؟ ما  قال: أيها المؤمنون إن مراد الله من قرار الأرض أنكم أنتم القارون، أما هي  فليست بقارة؟ والرسول حاشاه أن يقف هذا الموقف، فهذا الموقف لا يقفه إلا  مجنون.. إلا ملحد.. إلا ماكر خادع.نحن لنا الحواس الخمس وإلا لا؟ بأبصارنا  هل شاهدنا الأرض تدور؟ نحن الآن ساعة وربع على الكرسي هل نجد أنفسنا قريبين  من الرياض مشت؟! هذا المسجد النبوي ألف وأربعمائة سنة ما تزحزح أبداً، باق  في مكانه، فهل نقول: قار وإلا نقول: طائر؟ قار.إذاً: كيف نفعل؟ والحقيقة  التي يجب أن تعتقد: أن ما أخبر الله تعالى به يستحيل أن يكون خلاف ما أخبر؛  وذلك لسابق علمه وقدرته.ثالثاً: ثم إذا بحثوا وعرفوا أعطونا نتائج  يستنتجونها للبشرية، إذا قال الأرض: ليست بقارة والشمس واقفة أعطونا  النتائج، ما نمرض، يتوفر الطعام والشراب. أعطونا النتيجة؟ لا شيء قط، لا  مطر يكثر ولا يقل، ولا شمس تستحر ولا تبرد، ولا ولا، الأرض هي هي والعالم  هو هو.وسر القضية وهي: أن هؤلاء الملاحدة أرادوا أن يكفروا البشرية بربها؛  لأن هذا من وضع اليهود، هم الذين أوجدوا هذه المبادئ لتكفير من يؤمنون  بالله؛ فخرجوا على العالم - منذ خمسين سنة أو سبعين سنة فقط- بمقولة: أن  الأرض تدور والشمس واقفة، وهذا القرآن خرافة، وقد اكتشفنا واطلعنا وليس هذا  صحيحاً والقرآن كله خرافة. إذاً: والله خرافة في أذهانكم فقط!والله العظيم  لهذا هو الباعث لهم، والدافع لهم على أن يقولوا هذا!وقلنا: لو كانوا  ربانيين ووجدوا فائدة عظيمة في إفادة البشرية بأن الأرض تدور وليست بقارة  لكانوا يقولون، لو وجدوا في هذا ما يزيد في إيمان المؤمنين لقالوا: سبحان  الله! سبحان الله! سبحان الله! الأرض اكتشف أنها تدور في فلكها، ومن عجيب  قدرة الله، من عجيب رحمة الله، من عجيب ألطاف الله، من عجيب إحكام الله، أن  ذلك الدوران الدائر بذاتها، وأقر الله كل شيء فوقها، لا تتزعزع ولا تزول  حتى يأتي أمر الله، الله أكبر! يجب أن نؤمن بالله، يجب أن نركع ونسجد. هذا  هو الموقف لو كانوا يريدون الإيمان بالله، هم لا يريدون إلا زعزعة الإيمان،  وقد نجحوا فثلاثة أرباع المسيحيين ملاحدة بلاشفة لا يؤمنون بالله، وعامة  من تعلم عنهم أيضاً من المسلمين عقيدته مزعزعة وهابطة.الله يخبرنا بالواقع:  الأرض أرساها لئلا تميد بكم، لو كانت تميد وتميل لانهدم البناء في كل  أسبوع، ثابتة في مكانها شرق غرب أنت عليها، تريد أن تتجاهل هذا كله وتفيد  الناس بشيء آخر ماذا تفيدهم؟ إلا أنك تكذب الله، وتكفر به.معشر المستمعين  فهمتم كلامي وإلا لا؟ نحن نبحث عما يزيد في إيماننا بالله وحبنا فيه، لسنا  في حاجة إلى نظريات لا تغني.أنا قلت لهم: إلى الآن عرفتم كذا، ماذا أفدتم  البشرية؟ أكثرتم الأمطار، حولتم الجو الحار إلى بارد؟ أفيدونا، ماذا  استفدنا من هذه النظريات؛ إذ منشؤها والله ما هو إلا تكفير البشرية  بربها؟وأنتم تعرفون قضية القمر كيف تبجحوا وطاروا وهبطوا، ما مضت ثلاثون  سنة حتى كذبوها، قرأناها يوم ما بدأت في الجرائد المصرية: احجز رحلة إلى  القمر! ونحن نصفق كالبهائم، الآن الرائد الأمريكي منذ سنتين أعلن رسمياً  أنه كذب وما طلع القمر، ولن يطلع إليه.فتلك النظريات من أسوأ ما تكون، ما  هي فائدة الطلوع إلى القمر؟ ننزل هناك ونسكن؟ مستحيل أن تموت يا ابن آدم في  غير الأرض التي خرجت منها:  مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ   [طه:55]، هذا ابن مريم .. هذا عيسى مخلوق من الأرض، والله ليعودن ليموت  عليها ويدفن فيها، إذاً: ما فائدة التبجح في إلى الطلوع إلى القمر؟القضية  عرفناها وبينا أنها لزعزعة الإيمان، يريدوا من البشرية أن تصبح بهائم ينزو  بعضها على بعض؛ لأن من كفر بالله وما أيقن به لا فرق بينه وبين البهائم.هذا  والله تعالى أسأل أن يثبتنا، وأن يرزقنا نوره وهدايته، اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (24) 
الحلقة (248)
تفسير سورة النساء  (30)


بعد أن بين الله عز وجل لعباده ما يجب من الحقوق تجاه ربهم سبحانه أولاً،  ثم تجاه والديهم، ثم تجاه الأقربين وسائر من يرتبط معهم العبد بعلاقة، بعد  ذلك كله حذرهم الله عز وجل من اتخاذ الشيطان قريناً؛ لأنه إنما يأمر  أولياءه بالفحشاء وينهاهم عن البر والتقوى، ويفتنهم عن فعل الصالحات،  والإنفاق ابتغاء مرضات الله واليوم الآخر، ودعاهم سبحانه إلى تصحيح إيمانهم  والاستقامة على أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وماذا عليهم لو آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة  النساء ومع هذه الآيات الخمس، ولعلنا ننهيها في درسنا هذا، هيا نتلو الآيات  الخمس وقد درسناها إلا الآية الخامسة منها، وهي قوله تعالى:  وَمَاذَا  عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا  رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:39].  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:39].أولئك الذين كفروا بالله وبلقائه وحملهم  ذلك الكفر على أبشع أنواع الظلم والخبث والشر والفساد، حتى أصبح الشيطان  قريناً لهم، فليراجعوا أنفسهم، ماذا عليهم لو آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر، ما  الذي يترتب على إيمانهم سوى نفعهم وكمالهم وسعادتهم وطمأنينة نفوسهم  وشعورهم برضا الله عز وجل؟ فما الذي يمنعهم من الإيمان؟ فإذا آمنوا بالله  حق الإيمان واستقاموا على منهجه طاعة له ولرسوله يفعلون المأمورات ويجتنبون  المنهيات، هل هذا يضرهم.. يفقدهم حياتهم.. أموالهم.. عزهم.. كرامتهم؟ ما  الذي ينقصهم؟ استفهام للتعجب، وهذا من مظاهر رحمة الله بعباده مع ما وقفوه  من ذلك الموقف  وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ  وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  [النساء:38]، وسبب  ذلك: مقارنة الشيطان لهم،  وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا  فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا  [النساء:38]، هؤلاء ماذا عليهم لو آمنوا بالله حق  الإيمان؟ لأن المنافقين أكثرهم يؤمن بوجود الله، واليهود كذلك يؤمنون بالله  وباليوم الآخر، ولكنه إيمان غير سليم ولا صحيح.وقد عرفنا -وزادكم الله  وإياي معرفة- أن الإيمان إذا صح وسلم أصبح صاحبه يعيش في كنف الله ورضاه،  وأصبح لا يشعر بآلام هذه الحياة، وأصبح همه أن يلقى ربه وتصبح الآخرة خيراً  له من الدنيا، لا يستبدل بها شيئاً من متاع هذه الحياة، وإذا أُمر وجد  نفسه قادراً على أن ينهض بالأمر ولو كان فيه مشقة، وإذا نهي عن شيء وجد في  نفسه القدرة على التخلي عنه والبعد عنه مهما كان، وذلك لصحة إيمانه  وسلامته، هذا الإيمان إذا انعدم بالمرة، وأصبح المرء كافراً بالله ولقائه،  هذا الكافر في قضاء الله حكمه حكم الجمادات والأحجار والحيوانات، لم يبق  فيه خير قط، وإذا مات على ذلك فهو شر من كل ذي شر من هذه المخلوقات، إذ قال  تعالى فيهم:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ  [البينة:6] أي:  الخليقة.إذاً: الإيمان الضعيف يقوى على فعل واجب ويعجز عن آخر، يقدر على أن  يجتنب سوءاً ويعجز عن اجتناب آخر، فيبقى في مرضه؛ فإن وافاه الأجل ومات  على كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب هلك، وإن تاب الله عليه وختم له بحسن الخاتمة  نجح.مرة ثانية: الإيمان الصحيح، هذا الذي ينجي ويسعد، ويكمل ويطهر، أما  الإيمان الضعيف وجوده لا أقول كعدمه، ولكن صاحبه مريض، ما يكمل ولا يسعد في  الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.فقوله تعالى في هذه الآية:  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ   [النساء:39]. أي شيء يصيبهم. لَوْ آمَنُوا  [النساء:39]. حق الإيمان بالله  رباً وإلهاً، لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه، وباليوم الآخر ولقاء الله فيه  للحساب والجزاء، إما بالنعيم المقيم في دار السلام، وإما بالعذاب الأليم في  دار البوار والشقاء والهلاك.تعجب من حالهم، وفي نفس الوقت مظاهر رحمة الله  بعباده تدعوهم إلى النجاة إلى السعادة والكمال؛ لأن إيمانهم بالله واليوم  الآخر لا ينقص كمالهم ولا سعادتهم ولا وجودهم ولا شيء، بل العكس يحقق لهم  ما يحلمون به أو يفكرون فيه من أنواع السعادات في الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                  
                                                                                            مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           نتلو الآيات الخمس مرة ثانية ونتتبعها في الشرح لنتأكد من صحة  ما علمنا، ولنتهيأ أيضاً للقيام بما وجب علينا من هذه الحقوق العشرة،  وتأملوا.                                 
** حق الله في العبادة وحده لا شريك له                                                                                                   * *
                               قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَاعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  [النساء:36].وهذا معنى لا إله إلا  الله، يا من قلت لا إله إلا الله يجب ألا تلتفت إلى غير الله لا بقلبك ولا  بوجهك، أسلم لله وجهك وقلبك؛ إذ أنت اعترفت بأنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا هو  فاعبده، وأفرده بالعبادة، وخصه بها، ولا تشرك معه سواه. هذا حق الله، مقابل  أن خلقنا ورزقنا، وخلق الحياة هذه من أجلنا، وخلق عالم السعادة والشقاء من  أجلنا، أصبح صاحب حق وإلا لا؟إذاً: حقه أن نعترف به فنشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ونعبده بما أمرنا أن نعبده به، إن قال: صوموا  صمنا، وإن قال: أفطروا أفطرنا، إن قال: طلقوا طلقنا، وإن قال: تزوجوا  تزوجنا، هذه أمثلة إذ الطاعة استجابتك لأمر الله إذا أمرك واستجابتك لنهيه  إن نهاك فانته وابتعد، ثم فرغ قلبك لله، لا تخف.. لا ترج.. لا تطمع.. لا  تسأل.. لا تبك بين يدي مخلوق إلا بين يدي الله؛ إذ لا إله إلا الله. هذا  حق.                                                                      
** حق الوالدين في الإحسان إليهما                                                                                                   * *
                                والحق الثاني:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا   [النساء:36].حق الوالدين أن نحسن إليهما ولا نسيء أدنى إساءة، وقد عرفنا أن  الإحسان إلى الوالدين يتمثل في طاعتهما في المعروف، إذا أمرتك أمك يا عبد  الله، أو أمرك أبوك يا عبد الله، بقول أو فعل أو ترك أمر لم يمنعه الله منه  ولم يحرمه يجب أن تطيعه، فإن أمراك بمعصية الله. لا، لماذا لا؟ لأن طاعة  الله قبل طاعة الوالدين  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  [النساء:36]، وطاعة الوالدين بالإحسان  بهما، وذلك بطاعتهما في المعروف، وكف الأذى عنهما، مطلق الأذى حتى الكلمة  العالية، ثم إسداء المعروف، وتقديم الخير في حدود ما تطيقه. هذا مقابل أن  أمك حملتك في بطنها تسعة أشهر، وتحول دمها إلى لبن خالص من أجلك لترضع  ولترتوي وتكبر، أبوك يعمل الليل والنهار من أجل تغذيتك وكسوتك والحفاظ  عليك، بم تقابل هذا الحق؟ بطاعتهما، يا عبد الله اربط البهيمة يربطها، عبد  الله اسكت اسكت، ولكن: ( لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق )، قاعدة قعدها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إنما الطاعة في المعروف لا في المنكر.                                                                      
** وجوب أداء الحقوق إلى سائر أصحابها                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله تعالى:  وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى  [النساء:36].الحق  الثالث: أقرباؤك من أمك وأبيك صلهم ولا تقطعهم، أحسن إليهم ولا تسيء إليهم،  وعاملهم بالمعروف.. بالحسنى.. بالكلمة الطيبة، والنظرة الباسمة، والطاعة  في المعروف، وبذلك ما استطعت من خير لهما، ودفع الأذى والشر عنهما، ولا  ترضى بأذيتهما ولا بنقصناهما، بل افرح بكمالهما وسعادتهما، أقرباءك.  وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ  الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:36]، هؤلاء هم أصحاب الحقوق العشرة.وقوله تعالى:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا   [النساء:36].العلة: لأن الذي يمنع حقوق بالله عز وجل سببه مرض الكبر  والاختيلاء في نفسه، الذي يمنع هؤلاء حقوقهم ما سبب المنع؟ الشعور بالعزة  والارتفاع والتعالي سبب مرض الكبر، فإذا علمت أن الله لا يحب من كان  مختالاً فخوراً إذاً فطهر نفسك من هذا المرض ونقها تنقية كاملة، تطامن  تواضع، اعرف من أنت وما مستقبلك، وحينئذ لا تنكر معروفاً ولا تجحده، ولا  تأتي منكراً ولا تفعله.                                                                      
** التحذير من صفة البخل                                                                                                   * *
                               قال:  الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبُخْلِ  [النساء:37].وقد وقفنا على هذه ساعة، يبخل ويأمر الناس  بالبخل، يفسد ويأمر الناس بأن يفسدوا، فهذا الموقف لا يقفه عبد آمن بالله  ولقائه، على فرض بخل هو شح ما يأمر الناس بأن يبخلوا ويشحوا ولا يعطوا  المعروف ولا يبذلوه، وقد عرفتم كان هذا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ويبقى إلى يوم القيامة، يوجد أشخاص ما يحبون الخير، إذا رأوك تبذل  معروفاً ما يريدون ينهونك.. يخوفونك من الفقر.. يحذرونك. يَبْخَلُونَ  وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:37].هذه الصفة انطبقت على اليهود في المدينة، وما  زالوا إلى اليوم يكتمون ما آتاهم الله من العلم، والله إن كبراءهم وأحبارهم  وعلماءهم ليعرفون أنه لا نجاة للإنسان إلا بالدخول في الإسلام، وأنه لا  كمال ولا طهر ولا صفاء على الأرض ولا في الملكوت الأعلى إلا بهذا الدين  الذي وضع الله قوانينه وشرائعه من أجل إسعاد الآدميين وإكمالهم وإكرامهم،  يعرفون هذا في التوراة، بل والله يعرفونه في القرآن، ووقفوا عليه وعرفوه،  ويكتمونه ويجحدونه، ولا يرون إخوانهم أبداً صورة مشرقة للإسلام، بل  يبغضونهم في الإسلام والمسلمين، وحالهم كحال الرهبان من النصارى أيضاً، لم؟  لما علمنا من أن اليهود يريدون أن يعيدوا مجدهم ودولتهم ومملكتهم، فمن هنا  لا يريدون إنساناً يكمل أبداً، بل يعملون بوسائل التدمير والتخريب  والإفساد حتى تصبح البشرية كالبهائم وحينئذ يسوقونها حيث شاءوا.وقد قلت  وكررت القول: والله إن أعمال الخبث ومظاهر الشر والفساد، وإفساد العقول  والأخلاق والآداب، والإبعاد عن عبادة الله، ليد اليهود هي التي تنشر هذا  الباطل حتى تبقى البشرية كالبهائم.وقلت لكم وأكرر: الشيوعية القائمة على  مبدأ لا إله والحياة مادة، لا إيمان بالله ولا باليوم الآخر، هذا المبدأ  أوجده اليهود وصنعوه وقدموه، ونجحوا في ذلك وخاصة في النصارى في المسيحيين،  كان في النصارى رأفة، كانت فيهم رحمة، كان فيهم نوع من العدل، لما كانوا  يؤمنون بالله ولقائه والدار الآخرة، فلما نشروا المذهب البلشفي فيهم ثلاثة  أرباع النصارى ألحدوا وكفروا، وما أصبحوا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه، لا عيسى  بابن الله ولا هو الله، ومن ثم ظهر الخبث والشر والفساد والباطل، ظهرت  أندية اللواط والعهر، والعجب العجاب.أزيدكم: كانت المسيحية تسبل على وجهها  قطعة من القماش الأسود ولا تكشف وجهها أمام العالم، فما الذي كشف الوجوه  والفروج؟ اليهود، فلاحظ الفتاة كاشفة عن فخذيها.. عن ساقيها.. عن رأسها،  والرجل يلبس بنطلوناً يجره في الأرض، واليهود يضحكون يسخرون، المرأة التي  بالفطرة تكون مستورة مغطاة محفوظة ما تخرج أبداً إلا مستورة تلبس المينجيب  والمكيروجيب وتخرج في الشوارع، والفحل يلبس سروالاً إلى تحت الكعبين، واقع  هذا وإلا لا؟ من نفخ هذه الروح؟ اليهود وهم يضحكون ويسخرون.على كل حال قال  تعالى:  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا   [النساء:37].أحضرناه وهيأناه، ما إن يفقد الآدمي جسمه وتستقل عنه روحه إلا  وتلقى تلك الروح من أنواع العذاب المهين الذي يذل ويهين ما لا يتصوره  الإنسان، ولا يدرك حقيقته في العالم الأسفل.                                                                      
** التحذير من طاعة الكافرين                                                                                                   * *
                                وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ  وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَكُنِ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا   *  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ  لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:38-39].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! هذا كلام الله، من هو الله؟الجواب: الذي خلق هذه العالم كلها  ويديرها إدارة الحكيم العليم، يميت ويحيي.. يعز ويذل.. يعطي ويمنع.. يصحح  ويمرض، بهذا النظام العجب، ومنذ آلاف السنين، وإذا قلت: نريد ما يعرفني به  أكثر؟ ما عندك أكثر من كلامه، هذا كلامه، هل يتصور هل يعقل يوجد كلام بدون  متكلم؟ مستحيل، يوجد موجود بدون موجد؟ مستحيل ولو هذه الورقة، هذا الله جل  جلاله يحب أولياءه وينصرهم، هو الذي أنزل هذا الكتاب وبعث هذا الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فلهذا اسمع الله تعالى يقول من سورة آل عمران:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [آل عمران:100] لبيك اللهم لبيك،  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ [آل عمران:100] اليهود والنصارى،  يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، هذا خبر الله وإلا لا؟ في من  ينقضه؟ والله ما ينقضه ويستحيل،  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ [آل عمران:100] ما قال: إن تطيعوا الذين أوتوا الكتاب؟  لا. لكن فريقاً منهم، وهم الذين يدعون العلم والمعرفة.. و.. و.. ، فإن أنتم  أطعتموهم ردوكم بعد إيمانكم كافرين.وما أصاب العالم الإسلامي من الإلحاد  والعلمانية وزيغ القلوب.. أكثر ما أصاب الذين جلسوا بين يدي أولئك العلماء  وتخرجوا عنهم في كلياتهم ومدارسهم في ألمانيا.. في أمريكا.. في بريطانيا،  وأكثر المسئولين في العالم خريجو تلك الجامعات، درسوا عن من؟ جلسوا بين يدي  من؟ كافر وإلا لا؟ كيف لا ينفخ فيهم روح الكفر؟ واسألوهم تجد قلوبهم ميتة،  وإنما يجاملون فقط البلد الذي هم فيه، أصيبوا بهذا المرض، وهذا هو الله جل  جلاله يخبر بهذا الخبر في نداء عجيب:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ  بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ [آل عمران:100]، فالذين يسخرون من الشريعة  الإسلامية ويستهزئون بها، ويعدونها تخلفاً ورجعية من هم: عوام المسلمين؟  والله للذين درسوا على أيدي الكافرين، وتخرجوا من كلياتهم وجامعاتهم.                                                                      
** رحمة الله بالناس بإرسال الرسل إليهم                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم تتجلى رحمة الله تعالى بنا فيقول:  وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101].(وكيف تكفرون)، كيف يتأتى لك يا عبد الله المؤمن أن تكفر وأنت  تتلى عليك آيات الله، وبين يديك رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فوضع البلسم  الشافي والدواء النافع، وهو إذا كان الطالب الذي يدرس على أيدي الكافرين  يتلو كتاب الله، ويعيش على سنة رسول الله يتحقق له بذلك العصمة، ولن يستطيع  الكافر مهما كان أن يؤثر على هذا المؤمن ما دام يتلو كتاب الله أو يسمعه،  وما دام يعيش على سنة رسول الله ويعلمها.الرجاء من المستمعين أن يفهموا  هذه:أولاً:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  [آل عمران:100]، ما الذي يحصل؟ جوابه:   يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران:100]، وبعد؟   وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ  [آل عمران:101] من أين يأتيكم الكفر بعد الإيمان؟   وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ  [آل  عمران:101].فمن هنا الحصانة والمناعة للمؤمنين ألا يتخلوا عن كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.وهذا الذي نطالب به: مساء كل يوم أهل القرية  أو أهل الحي يجتمعون في بيوت ربهم اجتماعنا هذا يتلون كتاب الله وسنة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، من أين يأتيهم الكفر؟ هم يقلبون الكفر إلى  إيمان، والجحود إلى اعتراف؛ لكمال حياتهم، أما مع تخلينا وبعدنا عن الكتاب  والسنة فالذي حصل هو ثمرة ذلك ونتيجته.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
**إليكم شرح هذه الآيات كما في الكتاب وتأملوا.‏                               * *
** معنى الآيات * * 
                               قال: [ ما زال السياق الكريم في هداية المؤمنين وبيان  الأحكام الشرعية لهم ليعملوا بها فيكملوا ويسعدوا، ففي الآية الأولى يأمر  تعالى المؤمنين بعبادته وتوحيده فيها وبالإحسان إلى الوالدين، وذلك بطاعتهم  في المعروف، وإسداء الجميل لهم، ودفع الأذى عنهم، وكذا الأقرباء واليتامى  والمساكين والجيران مطلقاً أقرباء أو أجانب، والصاحب الملازم الذي لا  يفارقك كالزوجة والمرافق في السفر والعمل والتلمذة والطلب.. ونحو ذلك من  الملازمة التي لا تفارق إلا نادراً، إذ الكل يصدق عليه لفظ الصاحب بالجنب،  وكذا ابن السبيل وما ملكت اليمين من أمة أو عبد، والمذكورون الإحسان إليهم  آكد وإلا فالإحسان معروف يبذل لكل الناس، كما قال تعالى:  وَقُولُوا  لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا  [البقرة:83]، وقال  وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ [البقرة:195].وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ  كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا [النساء:36] -هذا اللفظ- دال على أن منع  الإحسان الذي هو كف الأذى وبذل المعروف ناتج عن خلق البخل والكبر وهما من  شر الأخلاق. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى.وأما الآية الثانية وقد تضمنت  بمناسبة ذم البخل والكبر التنديد ببخل بعض أهل الكتاب وكتمانهم الحق وهو  ناتج عن بخلهم أيضاً، قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ  النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:37] أي: من مال وعلم، وقد كتموا نعوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وصفاته -الدالة عليه- في التوراة والإنجيل، وبخلوا بأموالهم وأمروا بالبخل  بها، إذ كانوا يقولون للأنصار: لا تنفقوا أموالكم على محمد فإنا نخشى عليكم  الفقر.وخبر الموصول (الذين) محذوف تقديره هم الكافرون حقاً، دل عليه قوله:   وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا [النساء:37]. هذا ما جاء  في هذه الآية الثانية. أما الآيتان الثالثة والرابعة؛ فإن الأولى منهما قد  تضمنت بيان حال أناس آخرين غير اليهود وهم المنافقون، فقال تعالى:   وَالَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ [النساء:38] أي:  مراءاة لهم ليتقوا بذلك المذمة ويحصلوا على المحمدة،  وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [النساء:38] لأنهم كفار مشركون، وإنما  أظهروا الإسلام تقية فقط، ولذا كان إنفاقهم -المال- رياء لا غير.وقوله:   وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا [النساء:38]  أي: بئس القرين له الشيطان، وهذه الجملة: ومن يكن الشيطان له قرين؛ دالة  على خبر الموصول المحذوف اكتفي به عن ذكره كما في الموصول الأول، وقد يقدر  بمثل: الشيطان قرينه هو الذي زين لهم الكفر، وهو كذلك. هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الثانية وهي قوله تعالى:  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ [النساء:39]  فقد تضمنت الإنكار والتوبيخ لأولئك المنافقين الذين ينفقون رئاء الناس، ولا  يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر؛ بسبب فتنة الشيطان لهم وملازمته إياهم،  فقال تعالى:  وَمَاذَا عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:39] أي: أي شيء يضرهم أو أي أذى  يلحقهم في العاجل أو الآجل لو صدقوا الله ورسوله وأنفقوا في سبيل الله مما  رزقهم الله، وفي الخطاب دعوة ربانية لهم بتصحيح إيمانهم واستقامتهم بالخروج  من دائرة النفاق الذي أوقعهم فيها القرين -عليه لعائن الله- إبليس، فلذا  لم يذكر تعالى وعيداً لهم، وإنما قال:  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:39].وفي هذا تخويف لهم من سوء حالهم إذا استمروا على نفاقهم، فإن  علم الله بهم مستوجب الضرب على أيديهم إن لم يتوبوا ] تاب الله علينا  وعليهم.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                الآن مع هداية هذه الآيات، هيا نراجع استنباط الهدايات.[  أولاً: تقرير عشرة حقوق والأمر بأدائها فوراً، وهي: عبادة الله وحده،  والإحسان بالوالدين، وإلى كل المذكورين في الآية ].مرة ثانية: من هداية هذه  الآيات: أولاً: تقرير وإثبات عشرة حقوق على كل مؤمن أن ينهض بها ويأتي بها  طاعة لله ورغبة في ما عند الله.تقرير عشرة حقوق والأمر بأدائها فوراً،  وهي: عبادة الله وحده، والإحسان بالوالدين والأقرباء، إلى غير ذلك من  العشرة المذكورين في الآية.[ ثانياً: ذم الاختيال -الناتج- الناجم عن الكبر  وذم الفخر، وبيان كره الله تعالى لهما ].واسمعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يذم الاختيال، ففي الحديث الصحيح يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله  تعالى لا ينظر إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء )، الذي يطيل ثوبه ويجره في الأرض  خيلاء هذا مبغوض لله، والله ما ينظر إليه، فلهذا أمرنا ألا يزيد ثوب أحدنا  عن كعبيه أبداً، لا يطول ثوبك، برنوسك، سروالك، أي شيء تلبسه على الكعبين،  عند الكعبين يقف، خوفاً من أن يبغضنا الله بغضاً، فلا ينظر إلينا أبداً. (  إن الله لا ينظر إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء ).ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم في  البخل: ( وأي داء أدوأ من البخل؟ ) أي: أكثر ضرراً من البخل؟ لا شيء.ويقول:  ( إياكم والشح ) والشح والبخل بمعنى واحد، إلا أن الشحيح باخل وحريص على  المال، والبخيل قد يمنع ويبخل وما هو بالحريص، فالشح شر من البخل، ولذا  يقول: ( إياكم ) احذروا. ( إياكم والشح؛ فإنه أهلك من كان قبلكم ) كيف؟  قال: ( أمرهم بالقطيعة فقطعوا، وأمرهم بالفجور ففجروا، وحملهم على أن سفكوا  دماءهم واستحلوا محارمهم ) هذان الخلقان أو هذا الخلق من شر الأخلاق،  والآية الكريمة من هدايتها: [ ذم الاختيال، وحرمة البخل والأمر به، وحرمة  كتمان العلم وخاصة الشرعي ] فالذي يبخل بالمال كالذي يبخل بالعلم. وصح عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من النار يوم  القيامة ) من كتم علماً والناس في حاجة إليه وجحده لاعتبار من الاعتبارات  جزاءه يدخل النار ويلجم بلجام منها يتميز به بين أهل النار لأنه كتم العلم  الشرعي، وأول من يتناول هذا اليهود الذين إلى الآن يكتمون العلم عن الناس،  وكل ذي علم عرف عن الله وسئل فكتم داخل في هذا.[ ذم الاختيال الناجم عن  الكبر وذم الفخر، وبيان كره الله تعالى لهما.ثالثاً: حرمة البخل والأمر به  ].وهل هناك من يأمر بالبخل؟ إي نعم. قد تجد الرجل يأمر ولده بالبخل، يجد أن  ولده منفقاً أو يتصدق ينهاه. لا تفعل.[ رابعاً: حرمة الرياء وذم صاحبه  ].ما الرياء؟ أن يعمل العبد العمل الإصلاح الخيري من أجل أن يراه الناس.  وقد بينت لكم ذلك: الناس ثلاثة، فأكملنا الذي يعمل العمل ولا يريد أن يراه  أحد إلا الله، ويتألم إذا أثني عليه أو مدح به، ما يريد، يعمل العمل ولا هم  له إلا رضا ربه فقط سواء كان مالاً أو كان عبادة، هذا من المقربين. والرجل  الثاني يعمل العمل ولا يريد إلا الله، لكن يحب أن يحمد أو يثنى عليه بخير،  ويجد في نفسه رغبة لذلك، مع أنه ما فعله ولا قام به إلا لله طاعة لله  وتقرباً إليه، لكن إذا أثنى عليه أو امتدحه سر بذلك وفرح، وهذا دون  الأول.مرة ثانية: هذا يقوم يصلي في الليل يتهجد، ينفق ماله في سبيل الله،  يدعو إلى الله، ولا هم له إلا الله، أمر به ربي أنا أطيعه، لكن يجد في نفسه  فرحاً وسروراً إذا أثنى عليه إخوانه أو امتدحوه أو ذكروه بخير، هذا غير  الأول وإلا لا؟ الأول ما يريد أبداً أن يطلع أحد أو يتكلم فيه.الرجل الثالث  الهالك هو عندما يقوم يفعل الخير ما يريد الله ولا رغبة في الله ولا في  طاعته، فقط يريد هذا العمل من أجل أن يشكر ويثنى عليه ويحمد، أو من أجل أن  يشيع ويذيع صيته بين الناس، كبعض التجار الكبار ينفقون لأجل التشهير  بسلعتهم وبضاعتهم في الجرائد وفي غيرها. هذا الذي ينفق نفقة أو يعمل عملاً  صالحاً وهو لا يريد رضا الله ولا حب الله ولا ما عند الله، فقط يريد أن  يرفع عنه المذمة، حتى ما يقال: بخيل أو شحيح أو لئيم؛ فينفق ليقال: كريم  وسخي، أو ينفق للاعتبارات حتى يبقى بين الناس محترماً، فهذا هو المنافق وهو  الذي ينفق لغير الله، فاذكروا هذه القضية برجالها الثلاثة.أفضلهم الأول،  وهو الأول الذي ما يريد أن ينظر إنسان إليه أبداً، يريد الله فقط، هذا أكمل  المنفقين العاملين.الثاني: لا يريد بعمله إلا الله، يعطي ماله.. يعطي  كلمته.. جهده طاقته يريد التقرب إلى الله والتزلف إليه ليحبه ويرضى عنه  ويكرمه ويسعده، لكن في نفسه هوى؛ إذا أثني عليه إذا حُمد يفرح بذلك، وأذن  الرسول بذلك، ما يضرك هذا، لأنك أول ما فعلت إلا لله، فإذا جاء حمد أو ثناء  فهذا فضل الله أيضاً عليك.وشر الناس الذي يعمل الصالحات الخيرات من إنفاق  وهو لا يريد الله، إما لكفره بالله. كالمنافق والكافر، وإما لضعف إيمانه  وعدم بصيرته إذا تصدق.. إذا قال.. إذا كذا.. يريد حمد الناس له وثناؤهم  عليه، هذا هالك وخاسر والعياذ بالله.[ خامساً: ذم قرناء السوء ].يا عبد  الله! يا أمة الله! لا تجالس إلا عبداً صالحاً. يا رجل! لا تتزوج إلا امرأة  صالحة، يا مؤمنة! لا تتزوجي إلا رجلاً صالحاً، يا من يريد العمل! لا تعمل  إلا مع عبد صالح حتى في رعاية غنم أو إيجاد مزرعة أو عمل، يجب علينا أن  نتعاون ومن باب التعاون أن نتعاون مع الصالحين، وقد عرفتم الحديث الشريف: (  مثل الجليس الصالح وجليس السوء ) ما مثلهما؟ الأول كبائع عطر، تجلس إليه  تشم رائحة أو ينفحك منه شيئاً، ومثل الجليس السوء كنافخ الكير، إما ينالك  الدخان والنتن أو تحترق ثيابك. ومن هنا ما يبقى في القرية فاسد، يهزئونه ما  دامت أخلاقه هابطة، سلوكه شائن ما يريده الناس مع من يجلس إذاً؟ يضطر إلى  أن يتوب وأن يستقيم، والله العظيم. ما يستطيع أن يعيش في القرية والناس  كلهم ملتفتون عنه لا ينظرون إليه ولا يجالسونه.أما قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا  [النساء:38] قبح هذا  القرين. كيف الشيطان يكون قريناً لك؟ لأنه يأمرك فتطيع، ينهاك فتطيع، يزين  لك القبيح فتزينه، حتى يملكك ويصبح من جسمك، فلا يفارقك ليلاً ولا نهاراً.[  ذم قرناء السوء لما يأمرون به ويدعون إليه قرناؤهم حتى قيل ].هذا بيت شعر  عن الأولين.[ عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه فكل قرين بالمقارن يقتدي ].يا  عبد الله! لا تسأل عن فلان كيف حاله، اسأل عن قرناه من هم؟ إذا كان  الحشاشين أو الخمارين أو المقامرين أو المتلصصين يكفيك، لا تسأل عنه؛ لأنك  إن سألت عنه قد لا تجد الجواب الحقيقي، لكن إذا سألت: من يجالس فلان؟ من هم  الذين معه؟ فإذا وجدتهم صالحين أبشر، لن يكون هو إلا صالحاً، وإذا عرفت  أنهم فاسدون فهو مثلهم. عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينةفكل قرين بالمقارن  يقتديفالمصاحبة والملازمة ويكفينا في ذلك هداية الله لرسوله، إذ قال له:   وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ [الكهف:28] احبسها. مع من؟  مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ  عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا [الكهف:28] نهاه  أن يجالس أبا جهل ، عقبة بن أبي معيط أو فلاناً وفلاناً من أغنياء مكة،  قال: لازم الفقراء مثل بلال وعمار وفلان وفلان ولا تبال بالآخرين.   وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ [الكهف:28].معاشر الأبناء والإخوان! يا معاشر النساء!  يجب أن نرتبط بالصالحين، كل من أراد عملاً صالحاً يجب عليه أن يصاحب من  يكون صالحاً.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (25) 
الحلقة (249)
تفسير سورة النساء  (31)


الله عز وجل حكم عدل، لا يظلم عباده مثقال ذرة، فيجازي كلاً بعمله ويغفر  لمن يشاء، ويضاعف الحسنات فضلاً منه ورحمة لمن يشاء، فإذا جاء يوم الدين،  وجمع الأولين والآخرين، وأتى بالنبيين ليشهدوا على أقوامهم، وأتى بهذه  الأمة ونبيها ليشهدوا على سائر الأنبياء أنهم قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم، ثم  استشهد محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته، ساعتها يود الذين كفروا وعصوا  الرسول لو كانوا تراباً تسوى بهم الأرض؛ لأنهم ساعتها لن يمتنعوا عن الله،  ولن يكتموه شيئاً مما يسألهم عنه ويقررهم به.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).وأخرى أيها الأبناء! يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى  هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله  ).وثالثة: الملائكة تصلي علينا: اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم، حتى نصلي العشاء  ونخرج من المسجد. كيف نظفر بهذا الخير لولا فضل الله وإحسانه وإنعامه  علينا؟! محروم منه بلايين البشر، وما دفعنا غالياً ولا رخيصاً، كل ما في  الأمر: آمنا بالله وبلقائه، فرغبنا في أن نتعرف إليه، وأن نتعرف إلى ما يحب  وما يكره، لنتوسل إليه ونتملق بفعل ما يحب وبترك ما يكره، وتلك ولاية  الله، وأولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون. الحمد لله على هذا الإنعام  والإفضال.وها نحن مع صورة النساء المباركة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا  نتغنى بها حتى نحفظها أو نكاد نحفظها، ثم نأخذ في دراستها بيننا لنستخرج  الهدى، ونأخذ العلم الذي به سر كمالنا وسعادتنا.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ  تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *   فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى  هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا   *  يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا  الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ  حَدِيثًا  [النساء:40-42].                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة)                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! اسمعوا  هذا الخبر من أخبار الله تعالى العليم الحكيم، يقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  [النساء:40] فأحبوه، اطلبوا حبه، هذا العظيم  الجليل الذي نشر العدل وأقامه، وأمر به، ورفع أهله وأجلسهم على منابر من  نور يوم القيامة الله هو موجده، لا يظلم أحداً من الإنس ولا من الجن ولا من  الملائكة مثقال ذرة، كيف لا تحبونه؟ كيف لا تعرفونه؟ كيف لا توادون من  أجله؟ هذا هو الله يخبر عن نفسه: إن الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، رب  السماوات والأرض وما بينهما، رب العالمين، الله ذو الجلال والإكرام  لا  يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  [النساء:40].وقد اختلفوا في مثقال الذر، ما  الذرة؟ أصغر ما يمكن أن تتصور، قل: عين الإبرة، قل: عين النملة، قل نملة،  قل هباء في كوة البيت وتشاهده، كناية عن أصغر شيء. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  [النساء:40] لا يظلم إنسياً ولا جنياً ولا  غيرهما من المخلوقات.إذاً: هذا يجب أن نؤمن به وإلا لا؟ ونتزلف ونتملق له  وإلا لا؟ كيف إذاً نكفره ونجاحد فيه ولا نذكره وننساه، وندعو الناس إلى  الكفر به؟! أي ضلال أعظم من هذا الضلال؟!والآية لها ارتباط بما سبقها،  تذكرون أن الذين والوا الشيطان، وأصبح الشيطان قريناً لهم أولئك البخلاء  الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل، أولئك يقول تعالى فيهم:  وَمَاذَا  عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا  رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ  [النساء:39] هل كان يصيبهم أذى أو بلاء أو شر؟وزاد  أيضاً يرغبهم ويدعوهم بدعوى عجب إلى أن يتراجعوا عن باطلهم وضلالهم وفسادهم  ويعودوا إلى الحق ويسلكوا سبيل الرشد مع المؤمنين، فيقول لهم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  [النساء:40] فكيف لا تؤمنون به؟  كيف لا تعبدونه؟ كيف لا تطيعونه؟ بل كيف لا تحبونه؟                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها)                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا  [النساء:40] وإن توجد  حسنة لك يا عبد الله! يضاعفها إلى ألف ألف.. إلى ألفي ألف. وهذا بناءً على  أنه غني عما سواه، فما هو أبداً في حاجة إلى أن يظلم أو ينقص أبداً لغناه  المطلق إذ كل شيء له وبيديه، فلا تتصور ظلمه أبداً، ثم لفضله وإنعامه  وإحسانه وكرمه الحسنة يضاعفها إلى أضعاف أضعاف أضعاف، كما أخبر رسول الله  بأن ذلك يصل إلى ألفي ألف، مليونين وأكثر.وهذه الآية الكريمة إحدى آيات  ثمانين في هذه السورة، تقدم أن بيناها وهي تزن الدنيا وما فيها، هذه الآية  يقول أحد الأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم: ( لو كانت لي سيئات مهما كانت وكبرت  وعندي حسنة فقط والله لخير لي من الدنيا وما فيها)، سيئات كثيرة لا تعد، يا  ليت لي حسنة فقط فإن هذه الحسنة مع تلك السيئات التي لا تحصى خير لي من  الدنيا وما فيها؛ لأنه ثبت أن أهل الجنة لما يدخلون يسألون عن إخوانهم  الذين كانوا يصلون معهم وكانوا يصومون ويجاهدون فيعلمون أنهم في النار  فيسألون ربهم، فيقول لهم: من تريدون؟ فلان اطلبوه، علامة إيمانه صفاء وجهه.  هل له حسنة؟ نعم تقول الملائكة: له حسنة، إذاً: يضاعفها له ويخرجه من  النار ويدخله الجنة. ما هو واحد ولا ألف ولا مليون؛ لأن الله أخبر أنه لا  يظلم مثقال ذرة، وهذا عنده حسنة كاملة وهي توحيده لله رب العالمين وإن زنى  وإن سرق، إذاً: فلا يخلد في النار. هذه الحسنة لن تضيع أبداً، فيخرجه من  النار بها.وهنا هذا الموقف الأم تظلم ولدها أو تظلم زوجها وتحتاج إلى حسنة،  تطالب مولاها أن يعطيها حقها من هذا الرجل أو من هذا الولد، فتعطى حسنة  الظلم التي ظلمت فتدخل بها الجنة، والأم كالأب، والقريب كالبعيد، الكل نفسي  نفسي.إذاً: هذه الحسنة إذا بقيت وتوفرت بها يدخل الله عبده الجنة ويؤت من  لدنه أجراً عظيماً، وإن توجد حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت (من لدنه) من فضله وإحسانه  أجراً عظيماً.مثال ذلك: أن تقف مع خصومك فيسلبونك حسناتك لأنك سببت وشتمت،  آذيت وآلمت، أخذت مالهم، اعتديت عليهم؛ فيأخذون من حسناتك حتى لم يبق لك  إلا حسنة واحدة، فيدخلك الله تعالى بها الجنة، يأخذ حسناتك يعطيها لمن  ظلمتهم، فإذا لم يبق للعبد حسنة طرح في النار.. يؤخذ من حسناته لمن ظلمهم  واعتدى عليهم، فإذا بقيت له حسنة ضاعفها الله تعالى له أضعافاً كثيرة  وأدخله الجنة؛ فإن لم يبق له حسنة وما زال مطالباً توضع سيئات المظلومين  على سيئاته ثم يهلك في جهنم. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ   [النساء:40] وزن من الثقل من الوزن.(وإن تك حسنةٌ) قراءة سبعية، أو:   وَإِنْ تَكُ  [النساء:40] تلك الحسنة مثقال ذرة  يُضَاعِفْهَا  [النساء:40]  بمعنى: يكثرها أضعافاً مضاعفاً.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ويؤت من لدنه أجراً عظيماً)                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40]  فبشرى لأهل الإيمان، بشرى لأهل الإسلام والإحسان، إذا كانت قلوبهم خالية لا  يوجد بها إلا الله، وهذا هو التوحيد هو معنى لا إله إلا الله، فإن قارف  أحدهم ذنوباً وإن تكاثرت وعظمت فإن مآله إلى الجنة دار السلام، ومن كان  قلبه منتكساً مظلماً، ما عرف الله ولا آمن به، ما عرف الشريعة ولا مشى في  مناهجها، وأصبح كله ظلمة، وكله مساوي وسيئات هذا مصيره -والعياذ بالله-  الخسران المبين.  قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15].ومرة ثانية: بشروا أهل لا إله إلا  الله، من هم أهلها؟ الذين لا يرفعون أصواتهم داعين سائلين إلا لله، الذين  لا يرغبون ولا يطمعون ولا يرجون إلا الله، الذين حياتهم موقوفة على الله،  هؤلاء المؤمنون الموحدون إذا زلت أقدامهم ووقعوا في كبائر الذنوب والآثام  ولم يتوبوا منها عاجلهم الموت فتابوا فهؤلاء مآلهم الحقيقي دار السلام، وإن  يعذبوا ويمتحشوا في النار فإن مصيرهم إلى دار السلام، وهذه الآية التي تزن  الدنيا وما فيها:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ  تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ  [النساء:40] ويعطي  مِنْ لَدُنْهُ  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40].                                                                     * *
                                                              عداوة اليهود والنصارى للمسلمين وإضلالهم لهم عن التوحيد                                                                                                   * *
                                عرف العدو المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى، عرفوا هذه  الحقيقة، كيف نحرمهم من الجنة؟ كيف نقودهم إلى مصيرنا لنحترق معهم؟ لم  يظفرون بالفوز؟ لم ينجون من العذاب؟ ما الفرق بيننا وبينهم؟ إذاً: لنعمل  على أن نربطهم بحبل معنا، فكيف نعمل؟ قالوا: أفسدوا عقائدهم، حتى أصبح  الرجل يسوق السيارة إذا هي مالت عن الطريق وانحرفت يقول: يا رسول الله، ولا  يقول: يا ألله. الرجل ذو اللحية والعمامة بيده المسبحة يقول: لا إله إلا  الله، لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، لما ينعس وتسقط المسبحة يا سيدي  عبد القادر ، هذا من أهل لا إله إلا الله. جهلوهم من أجل أن يهلكوهم  ويردوهم، لا عذر بالجهل، كيف نقبل ما يصبونه علينا من الفتن والضلال  المبين؟ القرآن نور،  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي  أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8] ما النور الذي أنزل الله؟ القرآن لا تتردد، والنور  يهدي وإلا يضل؟ إذا أخذت المصباح في الظلام وتمشي وهو أمام يهديك وإلا  يضلك؟ يهديك، وإذا أطفأته أين تمشي؟ وإذا تركته وراءك ومشيت في الظلام  أمامك تهتدي؟ القرآن نور، ولا هداية والله إلا عليه وبه، هيا نقرأ لنهتدي.  لا. نقرأ على الموتى، مات السيد الفلاني، في بعض البلاد في نقابة بالتلفون،  ألو ألو، توفي الآن السيد الفلاني نريد عدداً من طلبة القرآن ليقرءوا  عليه، يقول: من فئة مائة ليرة وإلا خمسين؟ إذا كان الميت غنياً ثرياً من  مائة ليرة أو مائة ريال، وإذا كان من المتوسطين خمسين، فهمتم؟ هذا القرآن  لما هجروه أصبحوا يقرءونه على الموتى، ما الفائدة منه؟ ما دمنا ما نهتدي به  ماذا نصنع؟ نقرؤه على الموتى حتى ندخلهم الجنة به، يضعون الميت بين أيديهم  ويقرءون بعضهم يضحك وبعضهم يبكي ثم يأخذون الفلوس ويخرجون، هذا القرآن.إن  شئتم حلفت لكم، لهذا الثالوث ورجاله الذين يعملون إلى الآن على إفساد هذه  الأمة وإحباط وإبطال هدايتها، لقد عرفوا أن العقيدة هي القوة الدافعة التي  تدفع إلى الكمال، فقالوا: لنفسدها عليكم، فأوجدوا لنا القباب والخرافات  والضلالات والطرق والمشايخ و.. و.. و.. وعندنا ذلك بالبينة: فرنسي ادعى  الطريقة الفلانية وفتح له زاوية في بيت المسلمين وديارهم أربعين سنة، وهو  يدعو إلى الطريقة الفلانية التي تصرف عن الله الحق، وبعدما أدى مهمته عاد  إلى فرنسا وخرج في مظهره الأول البرنيطة والكرفته والبدلة، هذا هو السيد  فلان، هذا شيخنا. فأعظم الطرق أنشأها هؤلاء، ونفخوا الروح فيها، وانتشرت  بين المسلمين من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، من أجل إفساد عقائد المؤمنين حتى  يفقدوا التوحيد فيهلكوا مع الهالكين، هم قرءوا هذا ونحن ما نقرؤه. إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  [النساء:40] حتى الكافر المشرك إن  عمل خيراً يعطيه الله جزاءه في الدنيا، ولا يحرمه عطاءه. وأما المؤمن  فيعطيه ويدخر له في الدار الآخرة، ما تضيع حسنة أبداً، أيما عمل عملته لوجه  الله تريد به الله عز وجل مما طلب منك أن تفعله، والله لن تفقد جزاءه  أبداً، كن مطمئناً، أما في الدار الآخرة فقد علمنا وعرفنا واعتقدنا أن أهل  لا إله إلا الله بحق، أهل التوحيد الذين ما عرفوا إلا الله يدعونه، يتضرعون  بين يديه، يبكون بين يديه، يتملقونه بذكره، بطاعته في كل ميدان وماتوا على  ذلك وإن غرقوا في الذنوب؛ فإن حسنة التوحيد تخرجهم من النار وتدخلهم الجنة  دار الأبرار، والله العظيم. ولا نشك في هذا.هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا  وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40] لم نبق أنفسنا  مبعدين عنه؟ لم لا نؤمن به؟ لم لا نطلبه؟ لم لا نتعرف إليه؟ لم لا نتملقه  بما يحب من قول أو عمل؟ وهذا هو كماله، وهذه أثر رحمته وجلاله، كيف نمشي  وراء الشيطان ليبعدنا عن الرحمن؟ لنهلك في الدنيا والآخرة، ذي دعوة الله  لعباده.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ  بِشَهِيدٍ  [النساء:41] هذا في عرصات القيامة، في ساحة فصل القضاء.                                
** شهادة محمد وأمته للأنبياء بتبليغ الرسالة                                                                                                   * *
                               هنا يقول تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ  [النساء:41] من الأمم، أبيضها وأصفرها من عهد آدم إلى يوم  القيامة، من كل أمة جئنا بشهيد يشهد على أن رسولها بلغها، وما قصر في إبلاغ  رسالته، وأنها أعرضت عنه، وقد بلغنا وصح: أن بعض الرسل يأتي معه ثلاثة  أنفار، خمسة، عشرة، وحسبك دليلاً وبرهاناً: أن نوحاً عليه السلام دعا إلى  الله تسعمائة وخمسين عاماً، ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً، لما بلغ الأربعين  وأرسله الله عاش بعدها ألف سنة إلا خمسين، ما آمن به سوى نيفاً وثمانين  رجلاً وامرأة، كقدر السفينة التي حملتهم، السفينة من خشب ما هي من سفن  اليوم، تحمل ثلاثة وثمانين، أو خمسة وثمانين رجلاً وامرأة.. دعوة ألف سنة  إلا خمسين عاماً، مع أن الدعوة كانت لا نظير لها، واقرءوا سورته عليه  السلام:  إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا  [نوح:5] ما هو في  النهار فقط، أسررت لهم إسراراً، جاهرتهم جهاراً، ويسخرون منه ويستهزئون،  لما كان يصنع الفلك قالوا: يا نوح! تأتي بالبحر هنا وإلا هي تنقلها إلى  البحر؟!ثم يقول الله عز وجل لذلك الرسول: من يشهد لك أنك بلغت رسالتنا؟  فيقول: يشهد لي محمد وأمته. هذه الأمة الخاتمة التي لا تعدلها أمة قط.إذاً:  فيستشهد الله الرسول والمؤمنين فيشهدون، كيف نشهد نحن؟ أعلمتنا يا ربنا في  كتابك المنزل علينا بأن نوحاً بلغ رسالة الله، وأن هوداً كذا، وأن لوطاً  كذا.ولطيفة أخرى في العدد: تعرفون عن لوط عليه السلام؟ لوط ابن أخي إبراهيم  هاران من بابل العراق، لما هاجر إبراهيم بعد الحكم عليه بالإعدام، وألقوه  في النار التي أججوها أكثر من أربعين يوماً، والنساء الجاهلات عابدات  الشيطان يساهمن بالحطب، تنذر للإله بأن هذه الحزمة من الحطب ليحترق إبراهيم  الذي يحارب إلهنا، حتى الوزغة المعروفة في بيوتنا القديمة كانت هي أيضاً  تنفخ في النار لتأججها. تعرفون الوزغة؟ اقتلوها، كانت أمنا عائشة رضي الله  عنها تضع جريدة من النخل في حجرتها، كلما رأتها قتلتها؛ لأن الرسول علمها  ذلك صلى الله عليه وسلم.فلما خرج إبراهيم عليه السلام مهاجراً خرجت معه  زوجته سارة، وابن أخيه لوط فقط، أمة إبراهيم ما آمن منها إلا هؤلاء، لكن  لما انتقل إلى ديار الشام آمن به ملايين، وكان لوط عليه السلام في مدينة  سدوم على البحر الميت الآن، وما آمن به سوى ابنتيه فقط، والقوم كلهم ضربهم  الله تلك الضربة النهائية.  فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا  وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ  [الحجر:74] ما آمن مع  لوط إلا ابنتاه. نعطيكم فرية يهودية، كيف يقولون؟ يقولون: لوط جامع ابنتيه  وأنجب منهما حتى يبيح لأنفسهم جماع بناتهم، ولا تعجب ممن هبطوا كهبوطنا  هذا.                                                                      
** مخالفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                                 فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ  وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ  [النساء:41] من هم؟ نحن، هذه الأمة عربها  وعجمها، مؤمنوها وكافروها، هذه هي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في من  يشاركهم؟ هل جاء بعده نبي؟ ما في، من نبي هذه البشرية؟ رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وإنما من باب الأدب نقسم أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى  قسمين: أمة الاستجابة، أي: الذين آمنوا به ودخلوا في الإسلام وعبدوا الله  به، والذين ما استجابوا وأعرضوا؛ أمة الدعوة. ما معنى أمة الدعوة؟ الأمة  التي يجب أن ندعوها، والتي دعاها الرسول وأعرضت وأمته تقوم بهذا الواجب  وتدعو هذه الأمم الكافرة إلى أن تعبد الله وتوحده. فهمتم هذه اللطيفة؟أمة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قسمان: أمة الاستجابة وأمة الدعوة. من هي الأمة  التي تشهد؟ أمة الاستجابة. وقال تعالى:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ  النَّاسِ  [البقرة:142] من هؤلاء؟ المنافقون واليهود. سَيَقُولُ  السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي  كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا  [البقرة:142] لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين  لما هاجر إلى المدينة صلى نحواً من سبعة عشر شهراً إلى بيت المقدس، ولما  كان في مكة يأتي من الجهة اليمانية فيكون مستقبلاً بيت المقدس شمالاً، ثم  بدأ اليهود يتبجحون والمنافقون يرددون: يكفرنا ويصلي إلى قبلتنا، وكانت  نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم تتوق وتشوق لو أن الله يبعده عن هذه القبلة ويوجهه  إلى الكعبة. قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ  [البقرة:144]  لماذا؟ ينظر متى ينزل الله أمره، يتطلع، الخبر يأتي من عند الله فوق وإلا  أسفل؟  قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ  قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا  [البقرة:144] هذا عطاء، هذا فضل الله وإحسانه على  رسوله. فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ  شَطْرَهُ  [البقرة:144] والآية التي بها شاهدنا:  سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ  مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا  قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ  شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:142-143].                                                                      
** وسطية أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                                وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  [البقرة:143]  اليهود يستقبلون المغرب، والنصارى مطلع الشمس، وأنتم وسط بينهما تستقبلون  بيت الله عز وجل، إلى الآن أين قبلة اليهود؟ غرب. أين قبلة النصارى؟ مطلع  الشمس شرق. أين قبلة المسلمين؟ بيت الله، وسط، ومعنى (وسط): خياراً عدولاً،  الوسط: الخيّر الأعدل، ومظاهر ذلك واضحة، خيار وعدول، مظاهر العدل متجلية  فينا وإلا لا؟ إليكم أمثلة: اليهود -عليهم لعائن الله- قالوا في عيسى روح  الله وكلمته عبد الله ورسوله، قالوا: عيسى ابن زنا، وأمه داعرة وزانية،  واسألوهم الآن يقولوا: إي نعم، اتصل بيهودي من أهل اليهود الحق واسأله؛  يقول: ابن زنا هذا. وقال النصارى: هو ابن الله، وطوائف قالوا: هو الله،  وأخرى قالوا: هو ثالث ثلاثة مع الله يكونون الإله. ضلال وإلا لا؟ عمى وإلا  لا؟ لا إله إلا الله. وجئتم أنتم أيها الأمة الوسط فقلتم: عيسى ليس بابن  الله، ولا الله ولا ثالث ثلاثة مع الله، وإنما هو عبد الله ورسوله، ما هو  بابن زنا ولا ابن دعارة ولا، كان بكلمة كن يا عيسى فكان عيسى عليه السلام.  وسطية هذه وإلا لا؟اليهود كان حكم الله فيهم إذا قتل القاتل يقتل، لا دية  ولا شفاعة ولا وساطة، اقتلوه؛ لظلمهم واعتدائهم. جاء النصارى وجاء عيسى:  الذي يقتل يجب أن تعفو عنه، لا قصاص ولا دية، جئتم أنتم يا أهل القرآن الله  الله! أيام كنا، إذاً: من قتل؛ أهل الدم مخيرون، إن شاءوا اقتصوا، وإن  شاءوا أخذوا دية، وإن شاءوا عفوا عنه لوجه الله. أمثلة هذه الوسطية كثيرة.                                                                       
** شهادة النبي على أمته يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  [البقرة:143]  لم؟  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ  عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143] آه! إذا شهد علينا رسول الله كيف ننجو؟  قال الهابطون رءوس الحيات: اسمع! أنتم ما تعرفون تفسير كلام الله،   وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143] أي: لكم شهيداً،  (على) حرف جر وإلا لا؟ أصلها اللام: ليكون الرسول لكم شهيداً، غنوا، زمروا،  طبلوا، اكفروا، لا تخافوا؛ لأن الرسول يشهد لكم، ويقول: هؤلاء المسلمون،  احفظها يا إسماعيل . قال: حروف الجر تتناوب وإلا لا؟ اللام على ومن وإلى..  حروف جر. إذاً: ويكون الرسول شهيداً لكم لا عليكم، معناه: زغردوا، افعلوا  ما تشاءون، الرسول يشهد لكم بأنكم أولياء الله وصالح عباده، أدخلوهم في  الجنة. تجدون هذا في التفاسير؟ قال:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41]،  اذكروا لتردوا هذا التفسير الباطل الهاوي، اذكروا ما علمتم من أن يوم من  الأيام في هذه المدينة، في هذا المسجد قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعبد  الله بن مسعود الهذلي وكان لا يفارق رسول الله حتى قالوا: هو ظله، أين  يمشي رسول الله عبد الله وراءه، يأخذ نعله، يأخذ عصاه، هذا عبد الله بن  مسعود الهذلي ، قال له يوماً: ( يا ابن أم عبد ) هو عبد الله بن مسعود ، لم  كناه؟ لأنه يحب هذه التكنية. ( يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن )  الرسول يقول لهذا التلميذ الملازم: ( يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من  القرآن، قال: أعليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ؟ ) يسأله عبد الله متعجباً! ( أقرأ  عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري ) فهمتم هذه؟ ائتسوا  برسولكم صلى الله عليه وسلم، واطلبوا من يقرأ لكم لا عليكم بعد الموت  لتسمعوا كلام الله، وقد قلت لكم وكررت القول، وإني لآثم وأستغفر الله عز  وجل: ما عرفنا من يقول لأخيه وهو تحت ظل الشجرة أو الجدار أو على كرسي  العمل: أي فلان! أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن، ما عثرنا على واحد هذا في الأمة،  إلا ما كان من عبد الرحمن ، هذا تلقى التوحيد الحق من خريجي المسجد النبوي  من الطيب العقبي أيام العثمانيين، ذاك الذي أسس جريدة القبلة، ثم حولها إلى  جريدة أم القرى، وما زالت أم القرى إلى الآن، واستخلفوه بـالطيب الساسي ،  هذا الشيخ جاء الله به إلى الديار الجزائرية فأنارها بالتوحيد، وواجه من  السخرية والاستهزاء والمكر والسب والشتم، لا إله إلا الله. والشاهد عندنا:  فتلامذته من هم؟ عنده محاضرة في الأسبوع فقط في نادي الترقي، فتخرج عليه  رجال منهم الآن بينكم، لا يعرفون إلا الله، لا عبد القادر ولا بدوي ولا  سيدي مبروك .فـعبد الرحمن هذا وكنت طفلاً صغيراً، يأتي من العاصمة إلى  الصحراء ونحن صحراويون، صحراؤنا كالقصيم نخيل وغنم، يأتي في العطلة وأنا  أحفظ القرآن في العاشرة من عمري، يجلس ويضع رأسه يقول لي: أسمعني يا أبا  بكر شيئاً من القرآن، وهو والله ما يعرف الألف من الباء، لا يقرأ ولا يكتب،  والله يتربع ويطأطئ رأسه ويقول: اقرأ علي، هذا الوحيد الذي رأيناه. عرفتم  هذه وإلا لا؟ هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه أنزل ويقول: ( يا ابن  أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيعجب عبد الله ويقول: عليك أنزل وعليك  أقرأ؟ يقول: نعم، أحب أن أسمعه من غيري ). آه! بيوتنا في المدينة في  القرون الذهبية يقولون: كنت إذا مررت بأزقتها في الليل تسمع دوياً كدوي  النحل من القرآن، النساء والرجال يقرءون طول الليل، ولما هبطنا -والحمد لله  انتصرنا في هذا العهد الأخير- كنت كلما مررت ببيوتنا قبل هذه الكهرباء  والتلفاز لا تسمع إلا الأغاني إلى عنان السماء، ما استطعنا ننام في الليل،  في السطوح. بائع الفول وهذا الفصفص في يده إذاعة تغني في الشوارع،  الدكاكين، المقاهي، السيارات، النقل، الحمال كذا.. كلها أغاني، لا إله إلا  الله. وشاء الله أن تنسخ هذه، الآن تمر بك مائة سيارة تسمع واحدة تغني؟  ممكن. الآن تمر في الأزقة ما تسمع أغاني في البيوت، لكن الشيطان عدونا لما  انتصرنا عليه في هذه الدعوة ماذا يصنع؟ جاء بالفيديو والتلفاز والدش والصحن  الهوائي، وها نحن نقول: سيأتي يوم ما يبقى تلفاز في بيت إن شاء  الله.قاومنا الدخان .. السجائر، والله يا أبنائي إن أصحاب الدكاكين  ليستوردون حلويات للأطفال في شكل سيجارة، رأسها أحمر كسيجارة أمريكية،  يأخذها الطفل ويخرج يلعب من المدرسة يعودونه على التدخين، وقامت هذه الدعوة  وانتشرت بإذن الله، الآن حتى الحكومات مشت وراءنا ويمنعون التدخين في  محلات كثيرة في المملكة وغيرها، ممنوع التدخين في الطائرة.إذاً: وسيأتي إن  شاء الله الانتصار فلا نسمع في بيوتنا إلا القرآن، أما نسمع عاهرة تغني في  بيت الإيمان والإسلام، كافر يتبجح وينطق ويتمثل كيف يصح هذا؟ إذاً: ( أحب  أن أسمعه من غيري. قال: فقرأت عليه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ   [النساء:1] ) إلى أن انتهيت وهي قرابة كم آية؟ أربعين آية. قال: ( إذا  انتهيت إلى قول الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ  بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41] قال: فإذا  عينا رسول الله تذرفان الدموع وهو يقول: حسبك حسبك حسبك ). أرأيتم حبه لكم  وإلا لا؟ لم يبكي؟ لأنه يشهد علينا، كيف ننجو إذا شهد علينا؟ وهل يشهد  بباطل؟ هل يزور؟ يقول في الفاسق: بر وصالح؟ في المشرك: موحد ومؤمن؟ والله  ما يكون وهو بين يدي الله. فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ  بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41] أنزلوا  كلمة (لك) بدل (عليك)، هذه ضلالة من ضلالات القوم.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            يَوْمَئِذٍ  [النساء:42] إذا أردت أن تعرف لم يبكي الرسول؟   يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:42]  (يود): يحب بكل قلوبهم وأرواحهم. الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:42] جحدوا،  غطوا، جحدوا ماذا؟ شريعة الله، قوانينه، رسله، كتبه، أما الإيمان بالله  فالمشركون واليهود يؤمنون بالله، ما كفروا. وَعَصَوُا  [النساء:42] من؟   الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:42] (أل) هنا للتفخيم والتعظيم، (أل) هنا للعهد،  الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما هو عيسى ولا موسى. وَعَصَوُا  الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى  [النساء:42] أصلها: تتسوى. بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ   [النساء:42] كيف؟ يغوصون فيها، يودون أن تخسف بهم الأرض. انتبهتم؟ لا سيما  عندما يسألهم الله فينكرون: والله ما كنا بمشركين، يقول تعالى لأفواههم:  انتهي واسكتي، وانطقي أيتها الجوارح، فتأخذ العين تشهد والأذن تشهد  يَوْمَ  تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [النور:24] هنا يود أحدهم لو ساخت به الأرض.  وَلا  يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:42] ما يستطيعون، وهذا كقوله تعالى  من آخر سورة النبأ:  وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَابًا   [النبأ:40] لما يشاهد سائر الحيوانات التي أوجدها الله عز وجل ليقتص لها من  بعضها البعض، لتتجلى عدالته ورحمته، لما ينتهي الحكم فيها يقول تعالى لها:  كوني تراباً، فتتحول كلها إلى تراب، لا بقرة ولا جمل ولا ثور ولا كذا..  هنا أهل الكفر وهم يقادون إلى جهنم، آه! يا ليتنا كنا تراباً، لكن لن  يكونوا تراباً، بل يعظمون في أجسامهم حتى إن عرض أحدهم مائة وخمسة وثلاثين  كيلو متراً. يا شيخ! من أين لك هذا الكلام؟ الرسول كان يعرف الكيلو؟ تكذب  على الناس؟ أنا أقول: لو نكشف ما في قلوب السامعين كبير. الجواب: يقول  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما بين كتفي الرجل في النار كما بين مكة  وقديد ) المسافة من مكة إلى قديد كم كيلو؟ مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو متر.قبل  أن نقرأ هذا الحديث ويبلغنا كنا نؤمن ونعجب، لما أخبرنا صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن ضرس الكافر كجبل أحد وما علينا إلا أن نقول: آمنا بالله، ضرسه كجبل  أحد، لما عرفنا جسمه ما في غرابة أبداً، إذا كان العرض فقط مائة وخمسة  وثلاثين كيلو والطول كم إذاً؟ إذاً والضرس نعم كجبل أحد، فتأكله النار  ملايين السنين، وكلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلوداً غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب.  يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:42]  اسمعوا! لو كفروا فقط، وعصوا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ما استجابوا له ولا  أطاعوه في أمر ولا نهي.  لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ  اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:42].معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! انفتح باب التوبة  لنا وإلا لا؟ هيا نتوب.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (26) 
الحلقة (250)
تفسير سورة النساء  (32)


الصلاة هي عمود الدين، ومن شرط إقامتها أن يكون الإنسان طاهراً من كل ما  ينجسه، سواء في بدنه أو في نفسه، وقد نهى الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين أن  يقربوا الصلاة وفيهم أثر السكر، وذلك في أول الأمر قبل تحريم الخمر، لما في  ذلك من عدم حضور العقل وعدم الشعور بالصلاة وما يقال فيها، كما أمرهم  بالتطهر للصلاة من الجنابة بالغسل، ومن الغائط وغيره بالوضوء، ومن لم يجد  الماء في الحالين، أو عجز عن استعماله فله أن يتيمم لرفع حدثه.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء الميمونة المباركة، ومع هذه الآية  أيضاً، هذه الآية يجب حفظها وفهم معانيها والعمل بها، ولا إخال أحدكم ينكر  ذلك؛ لأنها تحمل مسائل علمية من الضروريات الفقهية، هيا نتلو الآية ونتغنى  بها، ثم نأخذ في بيان هدايتها.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلا جُنُبًا إِلَّا  عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى  سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ  النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا  فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا  غَفُورًا  [النساء:43]. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ   [النساء:43] هذا كان قبل أن يحرم الله شرب الخمر.                                
 سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                    
                                ولهذه الآية سبب لنزولها وهو: أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي  الله عنه وأرضاه أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة -حسب رواية الترمذي - أقام  مأدبة وضيافة لبعض الأصحاب، فأكلوا وشربوا وحضرت الصلاة وآن وقتها فقاموا  لها للصلاة وتقدم أحدهم يصلي بهم، فقرأ بسورة الكافرون: (( قُلْ يَا  أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ ))[الكافرون:1] وكان ثملاً، سكران، فقرأ: (( قُلْ  يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ ))[الكافرون:1] أعبد ما تعبدون، وهذا باطل،  وواصل قراءته بحذف حروف النفي فنزلت: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا  تَقُولُونَ ))[النساء:43] حتى تزول السكرة والثملة وتصبحون واعين بما  تقولون وتقرءون.وفي آية سورة النحل قال الله تعالى: (( وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ  النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا  ))[النحل:67] فيها منة الله على الناس بأن أوجد لهم ثمار النخيل والأعناب  يتغذون ويأكلون ويشربون ويسكرون، وكان العرب بالذات يعظمون الخمر عجباً  ويتنافسون في ذلك؛ لأنهم فارغون ما لهم أعمال وخاصة في مكة.فلما هاجر  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة وأخذ الإسلام ينتشر وأنواره تعلو  حدثت هذه الحادثة أول ما حدثت، فأمرهم تعالى إذا كانوا قد شربوا الخمر ألا  يدخلوا في صلاة حتى يذهب السكر عنهم، فأخذوا يتحفظون، معناه: لا يشربونها  في الغداء إذ بعده صلاة الظهر، ولا يشربونها بعد المغرب إذ بعدها تأتي صلاة  العشاء، فكانوا يشربونها بالليل، وأحدثت اضطراباً وأخذت التساؤلات، فأتوا  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألوه، كما أخبر تعالى بذلك في قوله من سورة  البقرة: (( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا  إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  نَفْعِهِمَا ))[البقرة:219] فانكمش الناس وأخذوا يفرون من الخمر والميسر،  وكان عمر رضي الله عنه يدعو الله ويقول: (اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً  شافياً)، لأنه (لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى) معناه: تشربونها في غير  أوقات الصلاة، الخمر فيها إثم وفيها منافع؟ ما شفي صدر عمر وما زال يرفع  يديه إلى الله: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، حتى نزلت آية  المائدة: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ  وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  *  إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ  وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ  أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ ))[المائدة:90-91] قال عمر: انتهينا يا ربنا.فهذه  الآية فصلت وقطعت الطريق، (( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ ))[المائدة:91]  قالت العلماء: هذا أبلغ من قوله: (فانتهوا)؛ لأن (فهل أنتم منتهون) معناها:  التهديد والوعيد، ما إن نزلت هذه الآية وقرأتها الألسن ودارت في الدور وفي  كل مكان؛ أخذوا يهريقون الخمر من دنانها وقربها وبراميلها حتى جرت أزقة  المدينة بها، من العتبة تفتح القربة يسيل الخمر، فجرت أزقة المدينة  بالخمر.وكان مثلاً أعلى في امتثال أولئك المؤمنين لأمر الله تعالى، ما  ترددوا. انتهينا يا ربنا فانتهوا.ويدخل في هذا الأمر كل ما يخامر العقل  ويغطيه، الخمر من الخمار الذي يغطي الرأس، فكل ما يخمر العقل ويغطيه فيصبح  لا يعي ولا يفهم فهو خمر، وسمه هيروين وإلا كوكاوين وإلا ما شئت أو حشيشة،  هو خمر.ووضع الرسول لذلك حداً وهو جلد ثمانين جلدة؛ لأنه إذا شرب وسكر هذى،  وإذا هذى قال ما لا يقال في الزنا وغير ذلك.إذاً: هذه الآية الكريمة أيام  نزولها كانت الخمر مباحة، فقال تعالى للمؤمنين -ونحن إن شاء الله منهم-: ((  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ  سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ ))[النساء:43] وإلى اليوم إذا  كان المرء مبتلى بهذا المسكر -والعياذ بالله- يجب ألا يدخل في الصلاة إلا  بعد أن يصبح واعياً عليماً فاهماً ويتوضأ ويصلي، أما أن يدخل في الصلاة وهو  ثملان فهذا حرام، يعظم الإثم مرتين، ما أطاع الله في هذا وما أطاعه في  تحريم الخمر، فيا ويله!(( لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى  ))[النساء:43] هذه جملة حالية، والحال أنكم سكارى.(( حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا  تَقُولُونَ ))[النساء:43] إلى أن تزول تلك الغفاوة والغشاوة والعمى وتصحو  وعندئذ صلوا.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا جنباً إلا عابري سبيل)                                                                                                    
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَلا جُنُبًا  [النساء:43] ما الجنب؟ الجنب  من قامت به جنابة، والجنابة سببها أحد أمرين: إما الجماع أو الاحتلام، من  احتلم فأفرز المني الماء الثخين الأبيض أصبح جنباً، ومن واقع امرأته وأولج  ذكره في فرجها وغاب رأس الذكر في فرجها ولو لم ينزل، ولو لم يخرج ماء أصبح  جنباً، وهي أيضاً جنب.وهذا اللفظ (جنب) يطلق على الجماعة، والواحد جنب،  المرأة جنب، ما تقول: (جنبة) من باب المصادر التي تطلق على الجميع الواحد  والاثنين والذكر والأنثى على حد سواء، وأنتم جنب. وَلا جُنُبًا إِلَّا  عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ  [النساء:43] الصلاة أين تقع؟ في المساجد، كذا وإلا لا؟  فإذا كان أحدنا جنباً أو كنا جماعة جنب هل يجوز لنا أن ندخل المسجد ونجلس؟  الجواب: لا؛ لأنه مكان الصلاة، والصلاة لا يدخلها سكران ولا ثملاً.إذاً:  فمن كان جنباً لا يحل له أن يدخل بيت الله ويجلس فيه، اللهم إلا إذا كان ما  له طريق إلى منزله إلا على المسجد؛، إذ كان هذا المسجد حوله بيوت الصحابة،  وعندهم أبواب تدخل إلى المسجد، جدار بيته يفتح فيه باباً للمسجد، ويريد أن  يذهب إلى البقيع، فبدل ما يلف على المدينة يخرج من بابه مع المسجد ليخرج  مع الباب الثاني، ومع هذا صدر الأمر النبوي في آخر الأمر بإغلاق تلك  الأبواب كلها إلا ما كان من باب أبي بكر ، ( أغلقوا تلك الخوخات إلا خوخة  أبي بكر ) وفيه رمز وإشارة إلى الخلافة، باب الرسول الحجرة مفتوح وباب أبي  بكر . الرسول شمال شرق وأبو بكر غرب، وما زال باب الصديق إلى الآن وخوخته  موجودة. إذاً: هذه الكلمة الكريمة:  وَلا جُنُبًا إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ   [النساء:43] حرمت علينا الجلوس في المساجد بيوت الله إذا كنا جنباً، وأذنت  لنا بالمرور للحاجة، المرور عابر سبيل من العبور يدخل مع هذا الباب ويخرج  مع الثاني، أما أن يجلس أو يقف يتحدث فلا يحل أبداً.وهكذا الحائض أيضاً؛ إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا أحل المساجد أو المسجد لحائض ولا لجنب )  الحائض ما تدخل المسجد، قد يسيل دمها في المسجد وإن كانت عليها حفائظ عصرية  لكن الحكم الشرعي يبقى دائماً، ما دامت حائض ما طهرت من حيضها لا تدخل  المسجد، الجنب كذلك، إلا من اضطر اضطراراً وما وجد سبيلاً إلا المرور يمر  ولكن لا يقف ولا يجلس.                                                                      
 حكم الغسل من الجنابة وصفته                                                                                                    
                                ومن نام فاحتلم في المسجد بمجرد ما يستيقظ ويجد نفسه قد  احتلم يخرج من المسجد على الفور:  إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى  تَغْتَسِلُوا  [النساء:43] إلى أن تغتسلوا، كيف نغتسل؟ رسولنا يبين لكم كيف  تغتسلون، هذه الآية مجملة، فالذين يسمون بالقرآنيين لا يريدون السنة  أبداً، كيف يغتسلون؟ الله قال: ( حتى تغتسلوا )، ووكل أمر كيفية الاغتسال  إلى رسوله ليبين لنا كيف نغتسل.كيف نغتسل؟ اسمعوا، بين لنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم كيفية الاغتسال، احفظوا. يا جنب! إن جلست إلى الماء انو رفع  الحدث الأكبر، انو رفع هذه الجنابة والتطهر منها، لا بد من إرادة قلبية  أنك تريد أن تغتسل لأمر الله بذلك، هذه النية شرط في صحة الاغتسال، لو تدخل  تسبح في البحر سبع ساعات وتخرج بدون ما قصدت الاغتسال والله لأنت  جنب.إذاً: لما تجلس قل: بسم الله. إن كنت في غير مرحاض -حمام- واغسل كفيك  ثلاث مرات، واستنج، والاستنجاء: قطع الأذى في الفرجين، أي: اغسل ذكرك  ودبرك، وهما الفرجان، والمؤمنة تغسل أيضاً فرجها ودبرها، واغسل ما حولهما  بنظافة، ثم إذا فرغت إن كان عندك صابون اغسل يديك بالصابون، ما عندك كما  كان الرسول ما عنده حك كفك على الأرض أو الجدار لتذهب آثار الرائحة الكريهة  من البول والعذرة، والآن الصابون متوفر، اغسل كفيك بالصابون.بعد ذلك توضأ  وضوء الصلاة، اغسل كفيك ثلاثاً، تمضمض ثلاثاً، استنشق واستنثر ثلاثاً، اغسل  وجهك ثلاثاً، اغسل يديك إلى المرفقين ثلاثاً، امسح برأسك وأذنيك مرة  واحدة، واغسل رجليك إذا كنت في أرض غير طاهرة أو فيها تراب لا بأس أن تؤخر  رجليك أي: قدميك؛ لأنك إذا غسلتهما ثم جلست تغتسل تتلطخان بالطين والتراب  والماء قليل، فلا بأس بأن تؤخر غسل رجليك، ما المراد من الرجلين؟ القدمين،  وإن غسلتهما فذاك، هذا الوضوء توضأته، حينئذ بُلَّ أصابعك أو أفرغ الماء  على كفيك وخلل أصول شعرك، سواء كان لك شعر، أو كان لها شعر، المهم حتى  البشرة تستأنس بالبلل، ولا يضرها الماء إذا صببت على رأسك الماء، فتصاب  بالزكام، ذي تعاليم الطبيب الأول صلى الله عليه وسلم.فإذا خللت أصول الشعر  واستأنست البشرة خذ غرفة بكفيك وصبها على الجهة اليمنى وادلك كل رأسك بتلك  الحفنة، زد ثانية وضعها على الجهة اليسرى وعمم بها كامل الرأس، خذ الثالثة  وضعها في وسط رأسك واغسل بها كل رأسك، ومن ذلك الأذنين ظاهراً وباطناً.الآن  ننتقل إلى باقي الجسم: اغسل جنبك الأيمن من أذنك من رأسك إلى قدمك، وأنت  تغسل تتبع أماكن ينبو الماء عنها كالإبط، والرسغ، وتحت الكعبين؛ لأن كل  شعرة تحتها جنابة. فرغت من هذه الجهة اليمنى إلى اليسرى، تغسل من أذنك من  رأسك إلى قدمك، وظهرك تصب الماء وتغسل بيديك ما استطعت.هذا هو الغسل الذي  علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بينه وكانت أم المؤمنين تبينه، وقد  دخل الوضوء في الغسل، ما هناك حاجة إلى أن تتوضأ مرة أخرى، اللهم إلا إذا  انتقض وضوءك، فسوت أو ضرطت أو مسست ذكرك بكفك وأنت تغتسل، انتقض الوضوء أم  لا؟ لما تفرغ وتريد أن تلبس ملابسك توضأ للصلاة، فإن أنت ما انتقض وضوءك،  لا بفساء ولا بضراط ولا بخارج من القبل أو الدبر ولا مسست ذكرك بكفك وأنت  تدلك وتغتسل؛ فوضوءك صحيح، ولا تعده أبداً.يا من أجنبت! أجنبت بم؟ احتلمت  البارحة أو جامعت أهلك، الجماع لا بد وأن يخفى رأس الذكر في الفرج، ومنه : (  إذا التقى الختانان فقد وجب الغسل ) أما إذا كان ما غاب الرأس فلا غسل إلا  إذا تدفق الماء.إذاً: اغتسل. كيف تغتسل؟ أولاً: اعلم أنه لا يحل لك أن  تدخل المسجد وتقوم فيه وأنت جنب، لا يحل لك أن تقرأ كلام الله، لا آية ولا  آيتين ولا أكثر ولا أقل وأنت جنب، لا يحل لك أن تمس كتاب الله بيدك وأنت  جنب، لا يحل أن تطوف ببيت الله وأنت جنب، يجوز فقط الذكر، والاستغفار  والدعاء، أما تلاوة كتاب الله لا آية ولا أكثر، أما مس المصحف فلا، ولا  طواف؛ لأنه جنب، حتى يغتسل، كم ساعة؟ هو وظروفه، فما هو الغسل؟ لا يحل  للجنب أن يقرأ آية من كتاب الله بالإجماع، ذاك المحدث حدث الوضوء ما هو  متوضئ يقرأ القرآن كله غيباً، لكن ما يقرأ من المصحف، كلامنا على من أحدث  حدثاً أكبر.والحائض إذا كان لها محفوظات وخافت نسيانها أذن لها في تلاوتها  بهذا الشرط، عندها سور محفوظة لها وخافت تنساها أذن لها أهل العلم  بقراءتها.إذاً: الحدثان منهما حدث أكبر والثاني أصغر، ما هو الأكبر؟  الجنابة، وما هو الأصغر، الوضوء.إذاً: اجلس عند الماء ناوياً عازماً على  طاعة ربك، إذ أمرك بقوله:  وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا   [المائدة:6] أسأحضر هذا، اغسل كفيك ثم استنج وأزل النجاسة من على فرجيك،  واغسل ما حولهما حتى لا تعود إليه، ثم توضأ وضوءك للصلاة، كأنك أمام الناس،  أم أن وضوء الصلاة ما نعرفه أيضاً؟ اغسل كفيك ثلاثاً، نبهنا إلى أنك لو  باشرت الأذى والنجاسة في الفرجين اغسل يدك بالصابون، وإلا حكها بالتراب  والأرض أو الجدار، عملاً بهداية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم توضأ،  اغسل كفيك ثلاثاً، تمضمض ثلاثاً، استنشق ثلاثاً واستنثر، كلما يستنشق  يستنثر، ولا يبقي الماء في أنفه، اغسل وجهك ثلاثاً، يدك اليمنى مع المرفق،  اليسرى كذلك، امسح رأسك وأذنيك، وإن شئت غسلت رجليك أو أخرتهما، لم  التأخير؟ الماء قليل، والمكان فيه طين وتراب، وإذا غسلتهما فأنت محتاج إلى  غسلة أخرى، فأخرهما إلى آخر غسلك.إذاً: توضأ أم لا؟ ماذا يصنع الآن ليتم  غسله؟ يخلل أصول شعر رأسه، وإن كانت امرأة تجمع شعرها كاملاً وتخلخله  وتخضخضه؛ حتى يدخل الماء، ثم تأخذ الحفنة الأولى وتغسل بها كل رأسك وضعها  من الجهة اليمنى، تأخذ الثانية من الجهة اليسرى، الثالثة من الوسط وكل حفنة  تغسل بها عامة الرأس والأذنين معه.الآن بقي البدن: اغسل يمينك إلى قدمك  وشمالك أو يسارك إلى الظاهر والباطن على حد سواء، ولا تبق لمعة بدون غسل،  ولا يحملك الوسواس على أن تغتسل ساعتين ثلاثة، احذر الوسواس، توكل على  الله، غسلت ما تلتفت إليه، في بعض الناس يبكي حتى يغتسل! هذا معنى قوله:   وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا  [المائدة:6].                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر ...)                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا  الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:43] وأماكنها ومواطنها المساجد  وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى  حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلا جُنُبًا إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ  حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا  [النساء:43]  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى  [النساء:43]  والمرضى: جمع مريض، من به علة تمنعه من الغسل، جراحات آلام عجز كامل ما  يستطيع أن يغتسل،  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  [النساء:43]  أي: مسافرين؛ لأن السفر في الغالب يفقد صاحبه الماء، أيام كنا نسافر أربعين  يوماً تحمل الماء في قربة لشرابك وطعامك، كيف تتوضأ بها؟ إذاً: السفر كان  مظنة انعدام الماء، ولا نلتفت إلى من قال: السفر مبيح للتيمم ولو كان الماء  معه، هذا أخذ بظاهر اللفظ ونسي الفقه، يوجد من الفقهاء من يقول: السفر  مبيح للتيمم، والصحيح: لا؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سافر وأصحابه  سافروا عشرات المرات وكانوا يتوضئون، وإنما ذكر السفر لأن الغالب في  المسافر ما يجد الماء، أيام كنا نسافر على بهائم وعلى أرجلنا. وَإِنْ  كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ  الْغَائِطِ  [النساء:43] ما الغائط هذا الذي يجيء منه؟ بستان أم دكان؟  الغائط: مكان التغوط، وسمي الغائط لأنه غوط الأرض، من الآداب ألا تأتي على  تل وتشمر على ثيابك وتبول، بل تبحث عن مكان منخفض وغوط من الأرض تختفي فيه،  هذا الكلام ليس لأيامكم هذه، إنما لأيام كان فيها أهل المدينة ليس عندهم  مراحيض في بيوتهم، النساء يخرجن مرة واحدة في الأربعة والعشرين ساعة إلى ما  وراء البقيع .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (27) 
الحلقة (251)
تفسير سورة النساء  (33)

أخبر الله تعالى عن نفسه بأنه لا يغفر الذنب المعروف بالشرك والكفر، وأما  سائر الذنوب؛ كبيرها وصغيرها فإنها تحت المشيئة، إن شاء غفر لمرتكبها وإن  شاء عذبه، فالشرك الذي لا يغفره الله صاحبه قد اختلق الكذب العظيم، إذ عبد  من لا يستحق العبادة، وأله من ليس بأهل للتأليه، فهو قائل بالزور، عامل  بالباطل، ليس له جزاء إلا النار ما لم يتدارك نفسه بالتوبة والرجوع إلى  الله.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما نزلنا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال الله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ  كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا   [النساء:47].  آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا  [النساء:47] قال: نزلنا؛ لأن  القرآن نزله الله في ظرف ثلاثة وعشرين سنة، التنزيل شيئاً فشيئاً آية بعد  أخرى، أما التوراة فقد أنزلها جملة واحدة؛ فلهذا بعد الغفلة انتبهتم. نزلنا  لا يكون للتوراة، بل التوراة نزلت جملة واحدة؛ ولهذا قال المشركون وهم  يستقون هذه الضلالات من اليهود:  لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ  جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً  [الفرقان:32]، جاء من سورة الفرقان.مرة ثانية:   نَزَّلْنَا  [النساء:47] هذا التنزيل يكون شيئاً بعد شيء، فتم تنزيل القرآن  في ظرف ثلاثة وعشرين سنة، أما التوراة فقد أنزلها الله جملة واحدة على  موسى عليه السلام، فها هو ذا تعالى ينادي اليهود المعاصرين وغير المعاصرين،  لكن الذين هم في المدينة أول من ينادى بهذا:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ   [النساء:47] أي: مما هو حكم الله في التوراة، ما في فرق بين ما في القرآن  وما في التوراة، كله كلام الله، يحمل شرعه وهدايته لخلقه، كله يدعو إلى  العدل وإلى الطهر والصفاء، لا فرق بين التوراة والقرآن:  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ  [النساء:47].القرآن ما كذب أبداً موسى عليه السلام ولا عيسى ولا  غيرهما، بل صدق رسالتهما، وصدق ما أوحاه الله إليهما من الشرائع والأحكام،  إلا أن الشرائع والأحكام ينتقيها الله حسب تغير الظروف والأحوال والبشرية،  ولكن المشرع هو الله، المحلل هو الله، المحرم هو الله.إذاً: فيجب على كل  مؤمن أن يؤمن بما شرع الله على موسى وعلى محمد صلى الله عليهما وسلم.وقوله  تعالى:  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا  [النساء:47] هذا التهديد وهذا  الوعيد لا يطاق،  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى  أَدْبَارِهَا  [النساء:47] يصابون بمسخ، فإذا أعينهم تنطمس، وإذا أنوفهم  تنطمس، ويصبح القفا هو الأمام، وليس هذا على الله بعزيز، ولا بمستنكر، أما  لعن أصحاب السبت فحولهم إلى مجموعتين؛ مجموعة من القردة وأخرى من  الخنازير؟!  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ  الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ  يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ  كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  [الأعراف:163] إلى أنهم  انقسموا ثلاث طوائف، طائفة أنكرت المنكر وفرت من وجودها بينهم، وأخرى سكتت،  والثالثة استمرت على ذلك العصيان، وهو مجرد صيد يوم السبت؛ فمسخهم الله  بكلمة: كونوا قردة وخنازير، ثلاثة أيام والناس يشرفون على أسوار المدينة  ويشاهدون القردة والخنازير، ثم أبادهم الله ورموا بهم في البحر. مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ  نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ  [النساء:47]، ماذا فعل  بأصحاب السبت؟ مسخهم قردة وخنازير، واللعن: الطرد والبعد من كل رحمة ومن كل  خير.هذه الآية عجب! لو شاء تعالى لفعل  وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا   [النساء:47].ولكن ولعل بركة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والرحمة التي  أودعها الله فيه، وقد أخبر أنه لا يصيب أمته بما أصاب الأمم السابقة بعذاب  الاستئصال والإبادة، وهم يعتبرون من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ هو  رسولهم الحق.قال مالك رحمه الله: كان أول إسلام كعب الأحبار ، وهو من علماء  اليهود وليس بصحابي بل هو من التابعين، أسلم بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم. كعب الأحبار مر برجل يقرأ هذه الآية:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ  نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ  مَفْعُولًا  [النساء:47].فوضع كعب الأحبار كفيه على وجهه ورجع القهقرى، لما  سمع هذه الآية وفهمها وضع كفيه على وجهه ورجع القهقرى إلى بيته، وقال:  والله لقد خفت ألا أبلغ بيتي حتى يطمس وجهي، انفعل انفعالاً عجيباً؛ ووضع  كفيه على وجهه ساخطاً على نفسه، ورجع القهقرى إلى بيته، خاف ألا يصل إلى  البيت حتى يمسخ الله وجهه. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ  كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا   [النساء:47] هذه الآية ما زالت أنوارها تهدي إلى اليوم إلى أن يرفع القرآن،  ألم يوجد الآن اليهود والنصارى أهل الكتاب؟ لم لا يؤمنون بما نزل الله من  القرآن العظيم مصدقاً لما في التوراة والإنجيل؟ لم ما يخافون كما خاف كعب  الأحبار ؟!ومع هذا الآية تحمل وجهاً آخر أيضاً، الطمس على الوجه: على الفهم  والعقل والبصيرة الداخلية، فيصابون بمسخ آخر لا يرجعون إلى الله أبداً،  وهذا حصل لهم، طمس الوجه في الوجه، أسلمت وجهي لله، الوجه القلبي الباطني،  عجلوا أو تصابوا، وهذا الذي حصل، مسخوا أم لا؟ ما آمنوا ولا أسلموا وأصابهم  الذل والعار وأجلوا من الجزيرة وطردوا إلى الشام، وما زالوا في ذلهم إلى  الآن!                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          هداية هذه الآية نتلوها على السامعين والسامعات.                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [أولاً: المفروض أن ذا العلم ] أي: صاحب العلم من أي  جنس كان، المفروض في أن صاحب العلم [ يكون أقرب الناس إلى الهداية ] أليس  كذلك؟ والله العظيم! هذا المفروض فينا يابني الناس! أن صاحب العلم يكون  أقرب إلى الهداية من الجاهل.[ ولكن من سبقت شقوته ] في الأزل في كتاب  المقادير [ لا ينفعه العلم! ] سبقت شقوته في كتاب المقادير أنه من أهل  الشقاء؛ [ لما يعلم الله تعالى من اختياره الشر والإصرار عليه ] هذا [ لا  ينفعه العلم ].مرة ثانية هداية الآية: [ المفروض أن ] صاحب [ العلم يكون  أقرب إلى الهداية ] أم لا؟ أقرب إلى الهداية. أي علم وأي هداية، حتى العلم  بالمنزل الفلاني صاحب العلم أقرب في الوصول إليه مثلاً، لا سيما العلم  الرباني، [ ولكن ] لاحظ هذا الاستدراك [ من سبقت شقوته ] ما معنى سبقت  شقاوته؟ لما كتب الله كتاب المقادير أما كتب قبل أن يخلق الخلق كلهم وكتب  الشقي والسعيد أم لا؟ إي والله العظيم! السؤال: لم يكتب شقاوة هذا الرجل  وسعادة هذا وهو أخوه وابن عمه؟ الجواب: علم أزلاً أن هذا الشقي يختار الكفر  على الإيمان، والظلم على العدل، والشقاء على الرحمة؛ فكتب ذلك.أعيد هذا  وتأملوها: لما كتب الله كتاب المقادير علم كل ما يكون، وكتب بحسبه، مثلاً  كعب الأحبار اليهودي كتب سعادته والله العظيم! هذا اليهودي الذي الآية نزلت  فيه كما سيأتي كتب الله شقاوته في كتاب المقادير، لما نزل آدم وزوجه  وتناسلوا وأخذت البشرية تنمو وتزداد وتنتشر، وهي لن تزيد على ما كتبه الله  بنفس واحدة، إذاً: كعب الأحبار أسلم؛ لأنه كتب الله سعادته، علم أنه يختار  الإسلام على الكفر، وقد رأيناه اختاره البارحة ووضع كفيه على وجهه. وهذا  الطاغية عبد الله بن صوريا -أو غيره- علم الله أنهم يرفضون الإسلام ويكفرون  به ويحاربونه، كتب بحسب ما علم من عملهم.مثلاً قريباً نضعه للإخوان  دائماً: الفلاح صاحب المزرعة يحمل بذر البطيخ، أو الحبحب في كفه، وبذر  الحنظل في كفه، وهو يعلم قبل ما يبذر قبل ما ينبت قبل ما يوجد لا حنظل ولا  حبحب، يعرف أن هذا ينتج حبحباً حلواً يطعمه الناس، وهذا ينتج ثمراً مراً لا  يؤكل هو الحنظل، أيوجد من يشك في هذا؟ على يقين، علم بهذا قبل أن يوجد،  فعلم الله عز وجل الأزل، عرف كل من يقبل الهداية ويطلبها فكتب سعادته، وكل  من يرفض الهداية ويطلب الضلال كتب شقاوته:  وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ  لِلْعَبِيدِ  [فصلت:46]. فقط لا يقول القائل: إذاً: ما دامت القضية هكذا  هيا نلعب، هذا عبث، هذا جنون! ما دامت القضية هكذا هيا نؤمن ونسابق في  الخيرات والصالحات! فمن لم يستطع ووقف شقي.وهذا حصل في البقيع .. في جنازة  جلس الرسول وجلس بعض رجاله والناس يدفنون الميت وفي يده عود فخط خطوطاً  وقال: ( السعيد من سعد في الأزل، والشقي من شقي، فقالوا: إذاً: فيم العمل  يا رسول الله! ) إذا كانت القضية هكذا، الشقي شقي، والسعيد سعيد لم العمل  إذاً؟ ما الفائدة. قال: ( اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له ) اعملوا فكل واحد من  البشر ميسر ومسهل لما خلق له، واضحة هذه العقيدة أم لا؟ وختامها تحلف  بالله الذي لا إله غيره ولا تحنث: ألا يدخل الجنة دار السلام أحد بالشرك  والكفر والمعاصي أبداً، ولا تشك! وتحلف بالله أن النار لا يدخلها ذو  الإيمان والعمل الصالح أبداً، هذه ما تحتاج إلى دليل.فما دامت القضية أن  السعادة بالإيمان والعمل الصالح والشقاء بالكفر والمعاصي؛ الأمر أوضح من  النهار، إن كنت ترغب في سعادتك فاعمل لها، وإن كنت لا ترغب في السعادة  وتريد الشقاوة أيضاً فاسلك سبيلها.وأوضح من هذا: أن الإيمان والعمل الصالح  من شأنهما تطهير النفس البشرية وتزكيتها؛ لتصبح كأرواح الملائكة في صفائها  وطهرها، والروح الزكية الطاهرة هي التي يقبلها الله في جواره في دار السلام  في الجنة، والروح الخبيثة المنتنة كأرواح الشياطين هي التي يرفضها الله،  ولا يقبلها في جواره، وتنزل إلى الدركات السفلى.فالإيمان والعمل الصالح  أداة غسل وتنظيف للنفس، اغسل نفسك عبد الله! زكها وطيبها وطهرها إن أردت  السماء، ما تريد انغمس في بؤرة الشرك والكفر والمعاصي، فإنك تنزل إلى أسفل  سافلين.هل فهمتم هذه الحقائق؟ لأنا قلنا: أولاً: [ المفروض أن ذا العلم ]  صاحب العلم [ يكون أقرب إلى الهداية ] أم لا؟ [ ولكن من سبقت شقاوته ]  أزلاً [ لما يعلم الله تعالى من اختياره للشر على الخير والإصرار على الكفر  ] من أجل علم الله بذلك، فهذا [ لا ينفعه العلم ] علماء بحور وهم مشركون  ضلال كافرون؛ لأن شقوتهم سبقت، هل ظلمهم الله في شيء؟ لا.قال: [ المفروض أن  ذا العلم يكون أقرب إلى الهداية، ولكن من سبقت شقوته لما يعلم الله تعالى  من اختياره الشر والإصرار عليه لا ينفعه العلم ولا يهتدي به، هؤلاء اليهود  الذين دعاهم الله تعالى إلى الإيمان فلم يؤمنوا ] سبقت شقوتهم.ثانياً:  قال:[ وجوب تعجيل التوبة قبل نزول العقوبة ] لاحظ كعب الأحبار كما قال  الإمام مالك رحمه الله: ما إن سمع فقط الآية تتلى يقرؤها قارئ حتى وضع يديه  على وجهه ورجع إلى الوراء ما التفت، ودخل بيته وشهد أن لا إله إلا الله،  وأن محمداً رسول الله، عجل بالتوبة قبل أن يفوت الوقت.فلهذا من هداية  الآية: [ وجوب تعجيل التوبة قبل نزول العذاب وحلول ما لا يحب الإنسان من  عذاب ونكال.[ثالثاً: قد يكون المسخ في كلمة (الوجه) يكون بمسخ الأفكار  والعقول، فتفسد حياة المرء وتسوء، وهذا الذي حصل ليهود المدينة، فنقضوا  عهودهم فهلك من هلك منهم، وأجلي من أجلي نتيجة إصرارهم على الكفر وإيذاء  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين ].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48].                                 
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به)                                                                                                   * *
                                هذا خبر من أخبار الله الصادقة، يخبر تعالى مؤكداً الخبر  بأداة التوكيد:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ   [النساء:48] لا يغفر أي: ذنوب من أذنب بالشرك والكفر.الذنوب صنفان: صنف هو  ذنب الكفر والشرك، فهذا من مات عليه آيس من رحمة الله، وذنب غير الشرك  والكفر، وهو ذنب المعاصي كالظلم، كالاعتداء، كارتكاب الكبائر، إلى غير ذلك،  هذا إن شاء الله غفره له ذلك، وإن شاء واخذ به كل بحسبه، فقد يدخل المرء  الموحد النار ويخرج منها، فدخلها بذنوبه وآثامه؛ لأن نفسه لوثها وخبثها  ودنسها، فلا يدخل الجنة والنفس كذلك، لا بد من عملية تطييب وتطهير، ثم يخرج  لأن في نفسه ذرة إيمان التوحيد ويدخل الجنة.ومن المذنبين من لا يدخل  النار، يؤخر يؤجل ثم يدخل الجنة، منهم من يشفع في من أراد أن يشفع، يا  فلان! اشفع في فلان، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشفع لعصاة أمته بالملايين،  اسمع هذا الخبر:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ   [النساء:48].فليعلم كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن من مات على الكفر والشرك أو الشرك أو  الكفر.. كل مشرك كافر وكل كافر مشرك ميئوس من رحمة الله، أما إذا تاب قبل  موته ولو بساعة، ولو وهو على سرير الموت، وقال في صدق: لا إله إلا الله،  محمد رسول الله، ولم يبق قلبه ملتفتاً إلى غير الله؛ ينجو بحمد الله، لكن  إن مات مصراً على الشرك والكفر؛ فالرحمة مقطوعة واليأس هو نصيبه؛ لهذا  الخبر الإلهي. وتكرر مرتين في سورة النساء:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ  أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  [النساء:48] فلهذا لن يدخل الجنة يهودي ولا نصراني ولا  مجوسي ولا مشرك أبداً؛ لأنهم كفار ومشركون، كفروا بكتاب الله القرآن  العظيم، وما يحمل من الهدى والهداية للبشر، كفروا برسوله المنزل عليه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: تزكو نفوسهم على ماذا؟ على الشرك الذي يتعاطونه  والمعاصي؟ النفس تزكو على الإيمان والعمل الصالح، وقد كفروا بذلك وهجروه،  تزكو نفوسهم على أيش؟! إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:48] أي: ما دون الشرك  لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ  [النساء:48] موضوع تحت المشيئة الإلهية؛ ولهذا علينا أن ندعو  ونستغفر لإخواننا المذنبين ولا نجزم أبداً بأن فلاناً في النار وإن ارتكب  أكبر كبيرة، ما دام موحداً لا نجزم أبداً لا بدخوله النار ولا بخلوده، جائز  أن يدخل النار ولا يخلد، إذ قد يغفر الله، وقد تقدمت الآية:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا  وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40].                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يشرك بالله فقد افترى إثماً عظيماً)                                                                                                   * *
                                وقوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  [النساء:48] من  ذكر وأنثى في الأولين والآخرين في أي جيل  فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا  عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48] افترى: اختلق، والافتراء: الكذب المختلق الذي لا سبب  له ويوجده الشخص،  إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48]؛ لم؟ لأنه بباطله بفهمه  أوجد معبوداً يعبده مع الله، وهل يستحق العبادة كائن دون الله؟ الله استحق  العبادة لأنه خلقني ورزقني، وخلق الكون كله من أجلي، بم نكافئه؟ بذكره  وشكره، هو طلب هذا، والذي ينسى خالقه ويعمى عن رؤيته ويعبد سواه فيطرح بين  يديه، ويتذلل له ويسأله حوائجه؛ أي شخصية هذه؟! هذا أسوأ من البهائم، أليس  كذلك؟ أتترك خالقك رازقك واهبك حياتك وحياة الدنيا وأمك وأبويك وتلتفت إلى  حجر إلى صنم إلى صورة إلى تمثال، إلى قبر إلى شخصية مزعومة من زعماء  الباطل، وتعطيه صفات الله! فتقبل عليه تدعوه، تستغيث به، تسأله، تطرح بين  يديه، تملأ قلبك من حبه والخوف منه؟ كيف يصلح هذا؟! إنه  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48] أم لا؟نأ ما بعد  هذا الإثم إثم. مثال ذلك عندنا: في بيتك إنسان أنت تطعمه وتسقيه وتكسوه،  ويجلس في بيتك ويظل معك تؤمنه تحفظه، ولا يقول لك: السلام عليك ولا كيف  أنت! ويقبل على الجار الفلاني يعبده بالسلام والتحية! كيف تفسرون هذه  الشخصية؟أو عندك شخص مأمور تطعمه وتداويه، وتسقيه وتفرش له الفراش، أنت  حاميه أنت مولاه؛ ولا يذكرك بكلمة! معرض عنك تماماً، ومقبل على آخر دونك،  ويحبه ويتكلم معه ويشتغل ويخدمه ويصلح نعاله! كيف تنظر إلى هذا المخلوق؟  أتبقيه؟ هذا ما تجازيه إلا بالقتل والإبعاد، أو تطرده من ساحتك.فالله عز  وجل هو الذي وهبنا حياتنا وأرزاقنا، وهذه الساعات والنهار والليل كل الكون  من أجلنا:  خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [البقرة:29] من أجل  أن تذكروه وتشكروه، نترك ذكره وشكره ونقبل على أصنام وتماثيل أو شهوات  وأهواء نعبدها! أمر عجب هذا أم لا؟ وصدق الله العظيم:  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ  بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:48].                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير               * * 
           لنستمع إلى الآية شرحاً في الكتاب. ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ معنى الآية الكريمة. يروى ] أو يروي الخبر، أو يروي  الماء يشربه، هذا يدخل في الأذن وهذا في البطن، قال: [ يروى أنه لما نزل  قول الله تعالى من سورة الزمر ].الزمر: جمع زمرة أم لا؟ جمع زمرة: الطائفة؛  لأن أهل الجنة يدخلونها زمراً، وأهل النار زمراً، ما هم دفعة واحدة  بليارات، زمرة بعد زمرة الأول فالأول، السورة تسمى سورة الزمر.[ لما نزل ]  فيها [ قول الله تعالى:  قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى  أَنْفُسِهِمْ  [الزمر:53] ] أي: بالمعاصي بالشرك والكفر [  لا تَقْنَطُوا  مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا  [الزمر:53] ] .مرة ثانية: قل يا رسولنا! بلغ عنا عبيدنا:  يَا عِبَادِيَ  الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ [الزمر:53] صبوا عليها أطنان  المزابل والأوساخ من الشرك والكفر  لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ  [الزمر:53] ولا تيأسوا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ [الزمر:53] من شأنه  يَغْفِرُ  الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا [الزمر:53] خبر مفرح أم لا؟ قال: [ قام رجل فقال  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: والشرك يا نبي الله؟! فكره ذلك رسول الله ] ما  أحب أن يذكر القضية، اجعلها كما هي أحسن. عرفتم؟ ما دامت رحمة الله تفتحت  أبوابها، وطمع فيها كل مؤمن لماذا أنت تقول هذا السؤال؟! إذاً: تقطعها [  فكره ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنزل الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ [النساء:48] ] فلهذا  لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ  لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ  تُبْدَ لَكُمْ [المائدة:101] فلهذا ممنوع التعنت في الأسئلة، السؤال بقدر  الحاجة، عطشان حقيقة أو تستطيع تصبر إلى البيت؟ تستطيع ما تطلب الماء! فعلى  هذا فقيسوا.فنزل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [النساء:48] [ فأخبر تعالى عن  نفسه بأنه لا يغفر الذنب المعروف بالشرك والكفر، وأما سائر الذنوب كبيرها  وصغيرها فتحت المشيئة، إن شاء غفرها لمن ارتكبها، فلم يعذبه بها، وإن شاء  آخذه بها وعذبه، وأن من يشرك بالله تعالى فقد اختلق الكذب العظيم إذ عبد من  لا يستحق العبادة، وأله من لا حق له في التأليه، فلذا هو قائل بالزور  وعامل بالباطل، ومن هنا كان ذنبه عظيماً ] قال بالزور أم لا؟ أي زور أكبر  من أن تعبد من لا يستحق العبادة كالذي تعطيه بيت فلان أو تعطيه سيارة فلان  وليست له بحق؟!                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآية الكريمة. أولاً: عظم ذنب الشرك والكفر،  وأن كل الذنوب دونهما ] دلت الآية على عظم ذنب الشرك والكفر، وأن كل ذنب  دونهما، حتى قتل النفس إلا إذا قتلها مستحلاً لها كافر! هذه اللطيفة دعهم  يأخذونها الزوار، اعلموا أيها الزائرون الكرام! أن الله تعالى يقول وقوله  الحق:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً   [النساء:92] ماذا تفهمون من هذا الخبر؟ ما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً اللهم  إلا خطأً، أما عمداً عدواناً ما يمكن، إيمانه ما يسمح له، نوره المتجلي في  قلبه لا يجعله يقدم على نفس فيقتلها. وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ  مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً [النساء:92] أما عمداً عدواناً فالمؤمن ما يصدر  عنه هذا، ثم لما بين كفارة القتل الخطأ قال:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93].من هنا  تستنبط أن الذي يتعمد قتل المؤمن وهو بكامل وعيه أنه ما فعل ذلك وهو مؤمن  والله أبداً، ما فعله إلا ساعة كفره، إذ لو بقي إيمانه فيه ينير له الطريق،  كيف يقدم على عبد من عبيد الله يعبدون الله، فيقطع عبادة الله، ويتجاهل أن  هذا مملوك لله؟ هذا عبد الله ما هو عبدك أنت حتى تقتله، فيقدم عليه ويقتله  والله ما هو بالمؤمن، وتبقى الآية على ظاهرها:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]. أما  القتل الخطأ، أو شبه الخطأ هذا يحدث في العوام، وجد شخصاً أخذ شاته أو  بعيره يقتله، يظن أن له الحق، انتبهتم أم لا؟ شخص سبه وقال: يا ديوث! يا  طحان! يقول: هذا نال مني وكذا يقتله، سمعت؟ يرى أن له الحق لماذا يفعل به  هكذا؟ أكثر قتل العوام بهذه الطريقة، أما أن يقتل متعمداً وانتهاكاً لحرمة  الله، يريد أن يقتل هذا بدونما سبب؛ والله ما هو بالمؤمن، وإن قلتم: كيف؟  أما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يسرق السارق وهو مؤمن، ولا يزني  الزاني وهو مؤمن، ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ) يسلب الإيمان،  ينطفئ النور فيقع.من هداية الآية الكريمة: [ أولاً: عظم ذنب الكفر والشرك،  وأن كل الذنوب دونهما.ثانياً: الشرك ذنب لا يغفر لمن مات بدون توبة منه ]  من مات يذبح لغير الله، ينذر لغير الله، يستغيث بغير الله، يعكف على غير  الله، قلبه متعلق بولي ميت أو حي إذا مات على تلك الحالة؛ هلك. لطيفة خذوها  أيضاً قد لا تسمعونها.يوجد ملايين- لأن الأمة هبطت من ألف سنة - يقرءون  القرآن، يصلون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقيمون الصلاة، يتصدقون، وفي  نفس الوقت يدعون الأولياء، يستغيثون بهم، يذبحون لهم؛ ظناً منهم أن هذا هو  الدين، واقع هذا أم لا؟ ننظر إلى هذا الشخص! إذا كان أهلاً لرضا الله؛ فإنه  لما يمرض ويعاني من المرض الذي يموت فيه- شاهدنا هذا- يتخلى عن تلك  النزعات كلها، ولم يبق يذكر لا عبد القادر ولا رسول الله، ما يبقى معه إلا:  لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، لا فاطمة ولا الحسين ؛ هذا بشروه، هذا  لصدقه لطف الله به حتى ما يضيعه ألهمه أن يموت على التوحيد، وفي الحديث  الصحيح: ( من مات وآخر كلامه: لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة ).كيف ترون هذه  اللطيفة؟ لأن شخصاً سبعين سنة وهو يعبد الله، أليس كذلك؟ عبادة بمعنى  الكلمة، ويتصدق ويبكي من خشية الله، ولكن نشأ وتربى في جهل وجاهلية: يا  سيدي عبد القادر ! يا كذا! موسم من المواسم يسوق شاة ويذبحها؛ ظناً أن هذا  منه عبادة، فمثل هذا الشخص أغلبهم يموتون عند موتهم موحدين، ما تسمع يقول:  يا عبد القادر ! ولا يا سيدي فلان! ولا مولاي فلان! أبداً. لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله! وتقبض روحه، هذا نجا أم لا؟ نجا.السر هو كون الإنسان يعيش  خمسين سنة يعبد الله بصدق ولكن وقع في ورطة الشرك لعدم العلم والبصيرة؛  فالله عز وجل لما يعلم من صدقه ما يخيبه، يتوب عليه قبل أن يموت، ومن تاب  قبل موته تاب الله عليه بلا خلاف.أما الذين يتعمدون الشرك؛ لأنهم يأكلون  به، ويترأسون به، ويضللون الناس من أجل أنفسهم؛ هؤلاء قل من يتوب منهم.قال:  [ ثالثاً: سائر الذنوب دون الشرك والكفر لا ييأس فاعلها من مغفرة الله  تعالى له، وإنما يخاف ]، زاني سارق مرابي، كذاب، كذا هذه ذنوب ما ييأس  صاحبها يقول: أنا مستحيل أن أدخل الجنة، لا يأس،  لا تَيْئَسُوا مِنْ  رَوْحِ اللَّهِ [يوسف:87]، ولكن عليه أن يخاف وأن يعيش خائفاً، ويموت  خائفاً، أما أن ييأس وهو ما أشرك بالله ولا كفر به لا يحل اليأس أبداً؛ لأن  الله قال:  وَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [المائدة:40] أما إذا قال: إن الله  لا يغفر أن يشرك به آيس هذا، من مات على الشرك ولم ير التوحيد كلنا آيسون  من أن يرحمه الله ويدخله الجنة.مرة ثالثة: [ سائر الذنوب دون الشرك والكفر  لا ييأس فاعلها من مغفرة الله تعالى له، وإنما عليه أن يخاف.رابعاً  -وأخيراً- الشرك زور، وفاعله قائل بالزور فاعل به ] نعم! أخذ حق الله  وأعطاه لمخلوق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (28) 
الحلقة (252)
تفسير سورة النساء  (34)


يبين الله عز وجل حال اليهود وتزكيتهم لأنفسهم، عائباً عليهم ذلك إذ الله  عز وجل هو الذي يزكي من يشاء من عباده، فهو عز وجل الخبير بهم، العليم  بأحوالهم، أما اليهود فهم إنما يفترون الكذب على الله بفعلهم هذا، وهم أسوأ  الناس أخلاقاً وأقلهم عند الله خلاقاً؛ لأنهم كذبوا بما جاءهم به الرسول،  وزعموا أن دين الكافرين خير من دين الله الذي ارتضاه لعباده المؤمنين، وما  ذاك إلا للحسد الذي ملأ قلوبهم، فكان جزاؤهم أن لعنهم الله وأعد لهم  سعيراً.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).ومن أراد أن يشاهد فلينظر إلى الحلقة. هل فيها قيل وقال؟  سبائب وشتائم، حركات واضطرابات؟ والله إنها السكينة، والرحمة غشيتنا؟ إي  والله! هل تشاهد مظهراً من مظاهر العذاب فينا؟ الجواب: لا.حفتهم الملائكة،  والله لتدور بالحلقة وإن كنا ما نراها لضعف أبصارنا، وإذا تمت هذه التي في  الأرض فالتي في السماء تتم بإذن ربنا، أن يذكرنا الله بخير، ويثني علينا  بين ملائكته، الحمد لله رب العالمين.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! معنا ست  آيات موضوعها واحد، ما هناك حاجة إلى فصلها أو تفرقتها، وإليكم تلاوتها  فتأملوا وتدبروا.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  أَلَمْ تَرَ  إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُزَكُّونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ بَلِ اللَّهُ يُزَكِّي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا   *  انظُرْ كَيْفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَكَفَى بِهِ إِثْمًا مُبِينًا   *  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ  وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلًا   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيرًا   *  أَمْ لَهُمْ  نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ فَإِذًا لا يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا   *  أَمْ  يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ  مُلْكًا عَظِيمًا   *  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَدَّ  عَنْهُ وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا  [النساء:49-55].                                
** تزكية اليهود لأنفسهم                                                                                                   * *
                                آيات ست تدور حول اليهود، يقول تعالى وهو يخاطب رسوله  الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكل من هو أهل بإيمانه وصلاحه:  أَلَمْ تَرَ  إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُزَكُّونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:49] ما معنى: يزكون  أنفسهم؟ يتبجحون أنهم أولياء الله، أحباء الله، أبناء الله، الجنة لنا،  النار لن ندخلها إلا أياماً معدودات وزمناً مؤقتاً.هم الذين قالوا ما أخبر  تعالى عنهم بقوله:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ  اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ  [المائدة:18] ما هذا التبجح هذا، وتزكية النفس؟!  معشر المستمعين! لا يحل لمؤمن أن يزكي نفسه بأن يذكر فضائله وكمالاته، لا  يفعل هذا مؤمن، لكن إن زكيت مؤمناً لا بأس، أما أن تزكي نفسك: أنا أفعل أنا  كذا هذا لا ينبغي؛ فكيف بالذي يزكي نفسه وهي خبيثة؟ شر الخلق هم ويزكون  أنفسهم؟! إنها حال تستدعي التعجب، وهذا الاستفهام للتعجب في الآية إنما هو  لذلك:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُزَكُّونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ بَلِ اللَّهُ  يُزَكِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [النساء:49] الله هو الذي يزكي من يشاء تزكيته،  فيثني عليه ويذكره بخير، أما المرء نفسه يزكي نفسه فلن ينتفع بهذا، لا سيما  إذا كان يكذب، لو قال أحدنا: أنا أصوم النهار، وأقوم الليل، أنفق كذا وكذا  وهو كاذب؛ هذا هلك! حتى ولو كان غير كاذب ما يجوز هذا:  فَلا تُزَكُّوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [النجم:32].لكن هؤلاء المتبجحون  لأجل الإضلال والإبقاء على الباطل والكفر يزكون أنفسهم، فالله عز وجل حمل  رسوله على أن يتعجب من هذه المواقف.وقوله:  وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا   [النساء:49] هذه عامة، والفتيل: هو الخيط الذي في وسط المواد، أو تقول هكذا  وأنت في عرق وتعب تفتل فتجد بين أصبعيك شيئاً من العرق، وهو كناية عن أصغر  شيء، وهذا عام لنذكر أن من عمل حسنة لن يفقد مثوبتها، فالكافر المشرك إذا  عمل خيراً مما يرضاه الله يثيبه عليه، فإن كان في الدنيا بارك له في ماله  وأهله؛ لما يقدم من العمل والخير للناس، وهو كافر، وفي الدار الآخرة يخفف  عنه عذابه، ولا يكون في مستوى الآخرين، وشاهد هذا من السنة: أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم رأى عمه أبا طالب لما توفي وكان ناصراً له وعضداً وساعداً  له لا يشك في هذا أحد، رآه في ضحضاح من نار يغلي منه دماغه، إذاً: فالله عز  وجل أخبر عن نفسه،  وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا  [النساء:49].مرة ثانية: لا  تفهم أن الكافر لو أنفق الأموال وفعل ما فعل من الصالحات- عبد الطرق، أنشأ  المشافي- يدخل الجنة، هذا مستحيل!  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ  يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ   [النساء:48].وعندكم صورة واضحة: عبد الله بن جدعان هذا كان قبيل بعثة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان يكسو كل حج ألف حلة يستوردها من الشام أو اليمن،  ويكسو بها الفقراء في منى وعرفات، والحلة البدلة ثوبان، وكان ينحر كل حج  ألف بعير، وهو كافر ومشرك، لكن فيه نزعة الخير وبقايا الإيمان من عهد  إسماعيل، فقالت يوماً أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها: ( أرأيت يا  رسول الله! عبد الله بن جدعان كان كذا وكذا، أيدخل الجنة؟ قال: لا! إنه لم  يقل يوماً من الدهر: رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ) ما كان يؤمن بالبعث  والجزاء، ولا يسأل الله في ذلك اليوم النجاة.لكن لا نشك أن عذابه أهون  مليون مرة من أبي جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط ، لكنه في عالم الشقاء، في جهنم.                                                                      
** افتراء اليهود الكذب على الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى لرسوله:  انظُرْ كَيْفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ   [النساء:50] انظر إلى هؤلاء اليهود كيف يفترون  ويختلقون الكذب على الله؟ ويقولون: نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه، ونحن أولياؤه  ونحن.. ونحن؛ لم يكذبون هذا الكذب؟ قالوا: نحن نعلم أولادنا التوراة  فيكبرون عليها فلا يذنبون، ونحن نذنب بالنهار ويغفر لنا بالليل! وقالوا:  العذاب عذاب النار نعم، ولكن ما هو إلا أربعون يوماً فقط ونخرج من النار،  المدة التي عبد فيها أجدادنا العجل هي أربعون يوماً ندخل النار ونخرج!   انظُرْ كَيْفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَكَفَى بِهِ   [النساء:50] أي: بالكذب على الله  إِثْمًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:50] نعم. تكذب  على صعلوك مثلي ليس كأن تكذب على الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، تكذب على علي  بن أبي طالب لكن لا ككذبك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، تكذب على رسول  الله لا ككذبك على الله. والله يقول:  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  [الصف:7] أورسول الله يقول: ( من كذب علي  متعمداً- فليلج النار- فليتبوأ مقعده من النار )، وسر ذلك: أنك لما تكذب  على الله تريد أن تشرع، وتكذب على الرسول تريد أن تقنن وتشرع، وما تنشره  أنت من الباطل لا يقادر قدره، تكذب على عالم على مفتي كذبة معناها: أبحت  ممنوعاً، أو أذنت في غير جائز، هذا هو السر، أو ما فهمتم هذا؟ تكذب على  عامي ما يضر، تكذب على عالم قال: كذا وكذا نشرت ذلك بين الناس! لأن الناس  يأخذون عن العالم.                                                                      
** تضليل اليهود للناس عن الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:51] ألا وهو التوراة. نصيب فقط، ما هو كله، إذ  حرفوها وبدلوها وأدخلوا فيها وزادوا عليها.  نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:51] الجبت: السحر،  الكهانة، الكذب كل أنواع التدجيل الباطل جبت، أصل الجبت: الفاسد، يؤمنون  بالسحر والكهانة، وعندهم نصيب من الكتاب. وَالطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:51]  الطاغوت: كل ما عبد من دون الله ورضي بعبادته، يدخل أولاً الشيطان هو  الطاغوت الأكبر، جميع الأصنام هي الطواغيت، كل من عبد من الناس ورضي بذلك  فهو طاغوت، أي: طغا وارتفع وتجاوز حده كإنسان، أصبح إلهاً يعبد! وهنا   وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  سَبِيلًا  [النساء:51] ذهبوا إلى مكة يحزبون الأحزاب، ويؤلبون المشركين  على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما علمنا في غزوة الخندق، حيي بن أخطب  وفلان وفلان، وكانوا مع المشركين حول البيت وحولها ثلاثمائة وستون صنماً،  فسألوهم عن الإسلام وعن نبيه، يريدون أن يستفسروا، فقالوا لهم: دينكم أفضل  من دينه، دينه لا شيء، أنتم أفضل منه، وأنتم أقوم ديناً منه، وانظر إلى قول  الله تعالى:  وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلًا  [النساء:51] طريقكم سليم، وحياتكم أكمل،  وسعادتكم مضمونة، ولا تلتفتوا إلى هذا الرجل، قالوا هذا؟ إي والله عز وجل.                                                                       
** لعن الله تعالى لليهود لتوغلهم في الخديعة والمكر                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  أُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:52] البعداء  لَعَنَهُمُ  اللَّهُ  [النساء:52] أبعدهم من رحمته أبداً، لن يدخلوا الجنة ولن يؤمنوا  ولن يدخلوا الإسلام؛ لتوغلهم في الخديعة والشر والكذب. أُوْلَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  [النساء:52] واسمع  وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ  فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيرًا  [النساء:52] مستحيل أن تجد من يمكر فيبعد  عنه العذاب، أو يبعد عنه الذلة والمسكنة والضياع! لأن الله هو الذي أذله.                                                                      
** وصف الله لحكم اليهود                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله تعالى:  أَمْ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ   [النساء:53] لو كان لهم نصيب من الملك  فَإِذًا  [النساء:53] والله  لا  يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا  [النساء:53] لو يحكم اليهود ويفوزون ما  يرحمون أحداً حتى بتمرة أو بشربة ماء، انتبهتم؟  فَإِذًا لا يُؤْتُونَ  النَّاسَ  [النساء:53] من غيرهم  نَقِيرًا  [النساء:53].فلهذا نعوذ بالله  أن يحكموا ويملكوا، مررنا بكلمات من شرح التوحيد رشيد رضا في تفسيره. كانت  أيامه هو والدولة العثمانية أيام كانت حاكمة، فذكر ووجه. قال: على  العثمانيين أن يتنبهوا ألا يسمحوا لليهود أن يملكوا في فلسطين أرضاً ولا  بستاناً، وأن يحدوا من هجرتهم إليها؛ لأنهم يريدون أن يملكوا، وإذا ملكوا  سوف لا يؤتون الناس نقيراً، وشاء الله ووقع ما وقع، العثمانيون انهزموا  لفسقهم وفجورهم وكيد اليهود لهم، سقطت الخلافة تمزقت، احتلت بريطانيا  المنطقة وفرنسا، ووجد اليهود مجالاً، أسسوا ممالك وحكموا، الذي توقعه وقع!  هذا إخبار من؟ الله.  أَمْ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ فَإِذًا لا   [النساء:53] أي: لو كان لهم نصيب  لا يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا   [النساء:53] كل من لم يكن يهودياً لا يرحمونه أبداً.                                                                      
** حسد اليهود لكل من سواهم                                                                                                   * *
                                 أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:54] إي والله يا رب! حسدوا رسول الله والمؤمنين،  حسدوا الإسلام والمسلمين، ولسان حالهم: كيف يدخلون الجنة وندخل النار؟ كيف  يسودون ويحكمون ونذل ونطرد؟ وما زال هذا في نفوسهم والله إلى الآن، وعلى  علم يقيني أن المسلم سعيد كامل ولي الله، لا يدخل إلا دار السلام، يعرفون  هذا كما يعرفون أبناءهم، كيف إذاً: يعملون؟ يسلمون؟! ما يريدون أن تنتهي  اليهودية، ولا تنتهي من نفوسهم من مملكة بني إسرائيل، ماذا يصنعون؟ إذاً:  يعادون المسلمين ويمكرون ويخططون وقد نجحوا والله نجحوا. أما أسسوا دولتهم  في فلسطين القدس؟ من نشر الخبث في بلاد المسلمين؟ والله لأصابع اليهود هي  التي تعمل؛ لعلمهم ما نستطيع أن نغلب العالم ونذله، إذاً: لا بد.فأول خطوة  خطوها بالنسبة إلى أعدائهم الصليبيين، رقم واحد: المسلمون ليسوا بأعداء  اليهود كالنصارى، فأوجدوا ذلكم المذهب الخبيث المنتن العفن مذهب البلشفة:  لا إله والحياة مادة، فضربت الصليبية ضربة ما حصلت لهم في التاريخ أبداً.  الآن ثلاثة أرباع النصارى لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بيوم القيامة! ولهذا انتشر  المنكر والباطل والفجور والفسق بصور عجيبة! من حوَّل المسيحيات اللائي كن  يستحين إذا قابلن الرجال، ويضعن على وجوههن الخمار الأسود، يلبسن المكروجيب  والمنجيب، من صنع هذه؟ تشكون؟ هم للمسخ، أما آلام المسلمين بيناها عشرات  المرات.فلهذا يقول تعالى:  أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  [النساء:54] من الإيمان والحكمة والمعرفة والهداية،  يحسدونهم هكذا؟                                                                      
** فضل الله على أنبيائه                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم يقول تعالى:  فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:54] لم  ما حسدوا أسلافهم وأجدادهم؟ فقط رأونا نحن أولاد إسماعيل؟ لا!  فَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [النساء:54] أم لا؟  مملكة سليمان كانت من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب:  وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكًا  عَظِيمًا  [النساء:54] لم ما نحسدهم نحن؟ ويحسدون المسلمين كيف تظهر  دولتهم، وكيف تسود في الدنيا؟!                                                                      
** وعيد الله لكل من كفر بالإسلام وكذب الرسول                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم قال تعالى التسجيل الأخير:  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ   [النساء:55] بالإسلام، به، بمحمد  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَدَّ عَنْهُ   [النساء:55] وأعرض وصد الناس عنه  وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا   [النساء:55] هؤلاء الذين ما آمنوا بالإسلام ورسوله وكتابه منهم من صد نفسه  وصد غيره، ولكن الجزاء:  وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا  [النساء:55] ناراً  مستعرة ملتهبة، يحرقون فيها بليارات السنين بلا نهاية!                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيتين الأوليين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ معنى الآيتين الأوليين ]. قال: [ عاد السياق إلى  الحديث عن أهل الكتاب ] من هم؟ اليهود [ فقال تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين ] أي:  من أصحابه ونحن معهم [  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُزَكُّونَ  أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:49] وهو أمر يحمل على العجب والاستغراب، إذ المفروض  أن المرء ] أي: الإنسان [ لا يزكي نفسه حتى يزكيه غيره، فاليهود والنصارى  قالوا:  نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ  [المائدة:18]،   وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ  نَصَارَى  [البقرة:111] ] غير اليهود والنصارى لن يدخل أحدهم الجنة، يقول  هذا رؤساؤهم المضللون لهم.قال: [ وقالوا:  لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا  أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ  [آل عمران:24] إلى غير ذلك من الدعاوى الباطلة،  ولما أنكر تعالى عليهم هذا الباطل الذي يعيشون عليه فعاقبهم عن ترك الإيمان  والدخول في الإسلام، وأخبر تعالى أنه عز وجل هو الذي يزكي من يشاء من  عباده، وذلك بتوفيقه إلى الإيمان وصالح الأعمال التي تزكو عليها النفس  البشرية ] هذا عندنا من الضروريات. تقول: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله  العظيم! تتملق بها إلى الله وتتزلف لتنتج لك نوراً في قلبك، وطهارة في  روحك.تصلي ركعتين كما صلاهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤمناً موقناً  تنتجان لك نوراً تزكو به نفسك، فالنفس لا تزكو بغير الإيمان والعمل الصالح،  ما هو بالتبجح والكلام! قال: [ وذلك بتوفيقه إلى الإيمان وصالح الأعمال  التي تزكو عليها النفس البشرية، فقال تعالى:  بَلِ اللَّهُ يُزَكِّي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا  [النساء:49] أي: أقل قليل، فلا يزاد في  ذنوب العبد، ولا ينقص من حسناته.ثم أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يتعجب من حال  هؤلاء اليهود والنصارى، وهم يكذبون على الله تعالى ويختلقون الكذب بتلك  الدعاوى التي تقدمت آنفاً، وكفى بذلك إثماً مبيناً، يغمس صاحبه في النار ]  ويخلده فيها.                                                                      
** هداية الآيتين الأوليين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:[ أولاً: حرمة تزكية المرء نفسه بلسانه والتفاخر بذلك،  إما لطلب الرياسة وإما تحلياً وإما تخلياً عن العبادة والطاعة؛ بحجة أنه  في غير حاجة] إلى تلك العبادة، أو إلى ذلك الطهر، هذا أصاب المسلمين في  الجهل، وأصبح الشخص لا يصلي ولا يصوم ويقولون عنه: ولي الله! سليمان ! أين  ذاك البهلول الذي كان في الشوارع؟ سيدي كامل ، يسب يكفر يقول الباطل لا  يصلي وهذا ولي الله، يتبركون بلعابه! والنوع هذا في العالم الإسلامي ما  أكثره! إذاً: حرمة تزكية المرء نفسه بلسانه والتفاخر بذلك، لا بد إما طلباً  للرياسة وإما تخلياً عن العبادة ما هو في حاجة إلى العبادة، مغفور له.قال:  [ بحجة أنه في غير حاجة إلى ذلك لطهارته ورضا الله تعالى عنه.ثانياً: الله  يزكي عبده بالثناء عليه في الملأ الأعلى، ويزكيه بتوفيقه وإيمانه للعمل  الصالح بما يزكي من صلاة وصدقات، وسائر الطاعات المشروعة لتزكية النفس  البشرية وتطهيرها ].الله يزكيك أولاً: يذكرك في الملكوت الأعلى، كما في هذه  الليلة إن شاء الله.ثانياً: يوفقك للعمل الصالح والإيمان الصحيح؛ فتزكو  نفسك بذلك، من زكاك؟ أليس الله؟ أما أن تقول: أنا فعلت وأنا كذا وأنا كذا  هذا لا يصح؛ لأنه يتنافى مع الاستقامة والمنهج، فإذا كان حقاً ما ينبغي  هذا، كنت تصوم النهار وتقوم الليل لا تقل هذا، وإن كان كذباً فتلك هي  الطامة الكبرى.قال:[ ثالثاً: عدالة الحساب والجزاء يوم القيامة؛ لقوله  تعالى:  وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا  [النساء:49] ] عدالة الجزاء والحساب  يوم القيامة، لا تخش أبداً أن يزاد في سيئاتك سيئة، أو ينقص من حسناتك  حسنة، كن مطمئناً؛ لأن الله في غنى عن خلقه، وهو الغني الحميد.                                                                      
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال:[ معنى الآيات روي أن جماعة من اليهود منهم كعب بن  الأشرف وحيي بن أخطب ذهبوا إلى مكة يحزبون الأحزاب لحرب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فلما نزلوا مكة قالت قريش: نسألهم -فإنهم أهل كتاب- عن ديننا  ودين محمد أيهما خير؟ فسألوهم، فقالوا لهم: دينكم خير من دين محمد، وأنتم  أهدى منه وممن اتبعه، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات إلى قوله:  عَظِيمًا   [النساء:48] ].ما هي؟  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلًا  [النساء:51].قال: [ وهذا شرحها  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:51] ألم ينته إلى علمك أيها الرسول! أن الذين أوتوا حظاً من العلم  بالتوراة يصدقون بصحة عبادة الجبت والطاغوت، ويقرون عليها ويحكمون بأفضلية  عبادتها على عبادة الله تعالى ] لأن العرب في مكة يعبدون الأصنام وهي  الطواغيت.قال: [  وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا [النساء:51] وهم مشركو  قريش: دينكم خير من دين محمد، وأنتم أهدى طريقاً في حياتكم الدينية  والاجتماع لها.ألم يكن موقف هؤلاء اليهود مثار الدهشة والاستغراب والتعجب  لأهل العلم والمعرفة بالدين الحق، إذ يقرون الباطل ويصدقون به. أُوْلَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ [النساء:52] أولئك الهابطون في حمأة الرذيلة،  البعيدون في أغوار الكفر والشر والفساد لعنهم الله، وأبعدهم من ساحة الخير  والهدى. وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ [النساء:52] يا  رسولنا!  نَصِيرًا [النساء:52] ينصره من الخذلان الذي وقع فيه، والهزيمة  الروحية التي حلت به، فأصبح وهو العالم يبارك الشرك ويفضله على التوحيد ]  والعياذ بالله.[ ثم قال تعالى في الآية الثالثة والخمسون:  أَمْ لَهُمْ  نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ فَإِذًا لا يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا  [النساء:53] أي: ليس لهم نصيب من الملك كما يدعون، فالاستفهام للإنكار  عليهم دعوة أن الملك يئول إليهم، وهم لشدة بخلهم لو آل الملك إليهم لما  أعطوا أحداً أحقر الأشياء وأتفهها، ولو مقدار نقرة نواة، وهذا ذم لهم  بالبخل بعد ذمهم بلازم الجهل وهو تفضيلهم الشرك على التوحيد ].كانوا يعلنون  أنهم سيحكمون، سيملكون، وكم سنة وهم يعملون؟ ألف وأربعمائة سنة تقريباً  حتى أوجدوا دولة اليهود، لكن ما زالوا عاملين حتى يصفي حسابهم المسلمون.  متى هذا؟ لما ترى المسلمين أقبلوا على الله وأصبحت كلمتهم واحدة، ورايتهم  واحدة، وإمامهم واحد؛ ما الدليل؟ يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح  مسلم : ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، كيف نقاتلهم؟ أين هم اليهود؟ شردناهم مزقناهم  كيف؟ لا بد، ( لتقاتلن اليهود ) قاتلناهم أم لا؟ وهزمونا؟ قولوا: قاتلناهم  أكثر من خمس مرات وننهزم نحن العرب، لا المسلمين.( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم  لتسلطن عليهم ) كثيراً ما نقول في الدورس: لتسلطن عليهم، لو يستقيم  المسلمون العرب في أربعة وعشرين ساعة يوجد الله عز وجل لفرنسا لبريطانيا  لأمريكا مؤامرة ضدها، فتضرب اليهود وتقول للعرب:خذوهم. ونظير ذلك هتلر  النازي لما اكتشف مؤامرة ضده ماذا فعل باليهود؟ قتلهم حرقهم مزقهم، أذلهم  أكبر وإذلالاً، من سلطه؟ الله.فهكذا نقول: لو أن الفلسطينيين فقط -دعنا من  العروبة- استقاموا وراء إمام وبايعوه والتفوا حوله، وأقاموا الصلاة؛ والله  لينصرنهم الله، ما عندهم قدرة؟ كما قدمنا يوجد مؤامرة يهودية ضد أمريكا،  فتغضب غضبتها وتضربها أو تقول للفلسطينيين: خذوهم، هذا استفدناه من قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ثم لتسلطن عليهم ) تسليط أم من جهة أخرى؟  وتصديق الله من باب أولى.( ثم لتسلطن عليهم فتقتلوهم؛ حتى يقول الشجر  والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله، إلا شجر الغرقد فإنه شجرة اليهود  ) شجر الغرقد كان موجوداً في البقيع، لما يصب المطر ينبت هناك؛ فلهذا سمي  بقيع الغرقد، أما الآن يخبروننا إخواننا الفلسطينيون بأن هذه الشجرة محترمة  في بلاد إسرائيل، وتسقى بعناية، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، شجرة  اليهود، من علمنا هذا؟ الله. هنا لطيفة قلناها. الشجر يكذب؟ الحجر يكذب؟ يا  مسلم! أو قال: يا عربي؟! أو قال: يا مواطن؟! إذاً: من منا يقول: أنا مسلم،  ويشهد للشجر والحجر؟ ومعنى هذا: أن يوماً سيأتي يسلم فيه العرب والمسلمون  ويكمل إسلامهم، ويقاتلون اليهود ويسلطهم الله وينطق الشجر والحجر في صدق:  يا مسلم! إذاً: عرفتم ضعف الإسلام عندنا أم لا؟ ولا نسبة عشرين في المائة!  ما نحن بالمسلمين بمعنى الكلمة، هذا بالنسبة للعام، أما يوجد أفراد أولياء  الله وصالحو عباده.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى  مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:54]، أم  بمعنى: بل كسابقتها للإضراب- الانتقال من حال سيئة إلى أخرى- والهمزة  للإنكار، ينكر تعالى عليهم حسدهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين على  النبوة والدولة وهو المراد من الناس.وقوله تعالى:  فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ [النساء:54] كصحف إبراهيم والتوراة والزبور  والإنجيل. وَالْحِكْمَةَ [النساء:54] التي هي السنة التي كانت في ولاية  الأنبياء يتلقونها وحياً من الله تعالى، وكلها علم نافع وحكم صائب سديد،  كما هي سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وحكمته.والملك العظيم: هو ما كان  لداود وسليمان عليهما السلام، كل هذا يعرفه اليهود؛ فلم لا يحسدون ما كان  لهم، ويحسدون محمداً والمسلمين؟! والمراد من السياق: ذم اليهود بالحسد كما  سبق ذمهم بالبخل والجهل مع العلم.وقوله تعالى:  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَدَّ عَنْهُ [النساء:55] يريد أن من اليهود المعاهدين  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -منهم- من آمن بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ورسالته، وهم القليل، ومنهم من صد عنه، أي: انصرف وصرف الناس عنه، وهم  الأكثرون. وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:55] لمن كفر حسداً، وصد عن  سبيل الله بخلاً ومكراً، أي: حسبه جهنم ذات السعير جزاء له على الكفر  والحسد والبخل والعياذ بالله تعالى ].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب الكفر  بالجبت والطاغوت ].يا شيخ! إذا كان الجبت السحر والكهنة والتدجيل امتلأت  بلاد المسلمين منه، حتى المدينة النبوية! نبكي أو نضحك؟ يجب الكفر بالسحر  أم لا؟ ويقتل الساحر حيث بان سحره ولا تقبل توبته، والناس يأتون يشتكون:  أنا مسحور، من سحرك في المدينة؟! من ينشر السحر؟ علة هذا الجهل، ما عرفنا  الله حتى نخافه ونرهبه، أو نحبه ونرغب في طاعته، والله لهذا هو السبب.[  ثانياً: بيان مكر اليهود وغشهم، وأنهم لا يتورعون عن الغش والكذب والتضليل  ].إلى الآن هذا مبدؤهم، الغش .. تعرفون الغش أم لا؟ يريك صورة وهي خلاف  ذلك، يقول الكلمة وهو يريد خلافها.[ ثالثاً: ذم الحسد والبخل ].أو يجوز  الحسد والبخل؟ البخل والعياذ بالله من أسوأ الأخلاق، والحسد من شرها،  الحسود لا يسود، والمجتمع الإسلامي إن شئت قل واحلف: (75%) يحسدون! في  الحكم في العمل في الوظيفة، في التجارة في كذا، في العلم في المعرفة، لا  إله إلا الله! مظاهر هذا ملموسة معروفة، الحسد والبخل لا تسأل!  [رابعاً:  إيمان بعض اليهود بالإسلام وكفر أكثرهم مع علمهم بصحة الإسلام ووجوب  الإيمان به والدخول فيه ].فالذين آمنوا على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  عدد محدود، والذين آمنوا بعده، وإلى اليوم قد يدخل اليهودي، لكن عددهم من  حيث هم أمة صغيرة قليلة، والذين أسلموا أقل القليل، ولم كفروا؟ لجهلهم؟ لا،  لمعرفتهم؟ لا تدخلوا في الإسلام تذهب دولتكم وآمالكم، فابقوا على ما أنتم  عليه، والله عز وجل أذلهم وأخزاهم ولعنهم وطردهم، وسوف يسلط المسلمين عليهم  وهي النهاية الأخيرة، ما ندري متى؟ لو لاحت الآن في الآفاق الآيات لقلنا:  المسلمون ما زالوا في وقت يستطيعون أن يبايعوا إماماً لهم، ويدينون بالطاعة  من أقصى الشرق إلى الغرب، ويخطب الخطبة ويسمعها الرجل والمرأة وفي العرب  والعجم في ساعة واحدة، عجب هذا! ولكن نترك الأمر لله عز وجل، ما في فرصة  تجمع المؤمنين وتوحد كلمتهم وصفوفهم كهذه الأيام، كانوا إذا أرادوا أن  يبايعوا الرسول من أقصى الهند وإلى الأندلس يحتاجون إلى شهرين ثلاثة، أليس  كذلك؟ الآن أقصى البلاد تصل إلى المدينة في يوم واحد.. في نصف يوم، لو  يجتمع المسئولون في الروضة وينظرون من يبايعونه؟ بايعنا فلاناً إماماً  للمسلمين، ما الذي يصيبهم؟ قولوا لي؟ يمرضون، يصابون بالهزال، لماذا؟ لا  شيء إلا أنهم رجوا العالم وهزوه، أربعين يوماً والدستور الإسلامي بين  أيديهم في يد كل قاضي في العالم الإسلامي، يطبقه كما هو، ولكن نقول: هي  الذنوب، ذنوبنا هي المانعة لنا، الحاجبة لنا عن هذا النور.والله تعالى أسأل  أن يتوب علينا إنه تواب رحيم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (29) 
الحلقة (253)
تفسير سورة النساء  (35)


ذكر الله عز وجل في هذه الآيات الوعد والوعيد، الوعد والبشرى لعباده  المؤمنين، الذين يعملون الصالحات، ويجتنبون الشرك والمعاصي والمنكرات،  وعدهم بجنات عرضها الأرض والسماوات، تجري من تحتها الأنهار، ويدخلهم ظلاً  ظليلاً، وأما أهل الكفر والطغيان فقد توعدهم الله بإدخالهم النيران، كلما  أنضجت النار جلودهم أبدلهم الله غيرها، ليستمروا في العذاب المقيم في نار  الجحيم، لا يزحزحون عنها وما هم منها بمخرجين.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا بآياتنا سوف نصليهم ناراً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة؛ ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).الحمد لله على ما أولانا وأعطانا، اللهم  لك الحمد على ما أوليت وأفضلت وأحسنت، وأنت أهل ذلك يا رب العالمين، وها  نحن مع سورة النساء الميمونة المباركة، ومع هاتين الآيتين.فهيا نتغنى  بتلاوتهما ثم نأخذ في دراستهما، عسى الله أن يملأ قلوبنا إيماناً ونوراً،  إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا كُلَّمَا  نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا  الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ  مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلًّا ظَلِيلًا  [النساء:56-57].هل تاقت  نفوسكم أيها الأبناء والإخوان إلى معرفة ما في هاتين الآيتين؟                                
** إخبار الله تعالى عمن زكى نفسه ومن دساها                                                                                                   * *
                               أولاً: هذان خبران من الله، وإن شئتم فقولوا: هذا خبر من  الله، والله عز وجل لا يشك في إخباره! ولن تكون إلا كما أخبر؛ وذلك لعلمه  وقدرته، هذا الخبر في الحقيقة هو يحمل حكماً ربانياً، قضى الله تعالى وحكم  بأن الذين كفروا يدخلهم النار يشقون فيها أبداً، والذين آمنوا يدخلهم الجنة  يسعدون فيها أبداً، وهذا الخبر وهذا الحكم، يذكر بقوله:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].أفلح: فاز  بنجاته من النار ودخوله الجنة؛ لأنه زكى نفسه طيبها وطهرها، أسألكم بالله:  ما هي مواد التزكية، بِم تزكو النفس وتطهر؟ الإيمان والعمل والصالح. وَقَدْ  خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:10]، خاب: خسر وأضاع كل شيء، خسر حتى نفسه  وأهله، ما سبب خسرانه؟ تدسية نفسه، ما هي مواد التدسية حتى نهرب منها  ونجانبها حتى لا نقع فيها؟ الكفر والمعاصي. قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   [الشمس:9]، أبيض كان أو أصفر، في الأولين أو في الآخرين، في الأشراف أو  الضاعة، أفلح من زكى نفسه، هذا حكم الله، والله إذا حكم لا يعقب على حكمه،  إذ لا أعلم منه ولا أحكم ولا أعدل، وقد حكم أن من دسى نفسه خسر، بم تدسو  النفس أو تنتن وتتعفن؟ بالكفر والمعاصي، سبحان الله، ما أسهل الطريق وما  أوضحه، ومع هذا الناس يمشون في ضلال.فهاتان الآيتان ما خرجتا عن بيان حكم  الله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].كثيراً ما نقول للمستمعين: هنا تقرير المصير، أو  في الأمم المتحدة؟ هنا تقرير المصير، في الدنيا أو في الآخرة؟ في الدنيا  هنا، الآدمي يقرر مصيره، فإن آمن وعمل الصالحات وتجنب الشرك والمعاصي والله  لقد فاز ونجا وأفلح، وقل ما شئت عنه، على شرط أن يموت على الإيمان والعمل  الصالح، ومن أشرك وكفر، وغشي الذنوب والمعاصي خسر.وعند المستمعين أهل  الحلقة المباركة الحكم، لماذا الذين تزكو أنفسهم يدخلون الجنة، والذين تخبث  أنفسهم يدخلون النار؟ لأن الله لا يقبل ذا نفس خبيثة منتنة يجاوره في  الملكوت الأعلى، بل ينزله إلى أسفل سافلين، وذو النفس الخبيثة المنتنة  العفنة هل تتلاءم مع أرواح الملائكة والأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء؟ ما  تقبل، الآن نحن هكذا، لو يدخل علينا رجل ملطخ بالدماء والقروح والبول  والعذرة والأوساخ، تسمحون له يدخل عندكم، يجلس بينكم؟ اذهب اغسل نفسك تطيب،  هذا واقعنا.فلهذا ما ننسى هذا الحكم الإلهي:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، وعلى كل عاقل  أن يعرف مواد التزكية وكيف يستعملها، وأن يعرف مواد التخبيث والتلويث وكيف  يبتعد عنها؟ ( طلب العلم فريضة ) لا بد من هذا، أو غششنا أنفسنا.هيا نقرر  مصيرنا بأيدينا اليوم لا غداً، ونعود إلى الآيتين الكريمتين نتدارسهما.                                                                      
** مصير الكافرين بآيات الله ورسله                                                                                                   * *
                                إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  [النساء:56] أولاً:  القرآن الكريم، التوراة والإنجيل، وكل آيات الله.ثانياً: آيات الله  الحاوية لشرائعه وأحكامه وقوانينه، وأخباره وصفاته وكماله، هؤلاء الذين  كفروا بها، أي: جحدوا بها، وأبوا أن يعترفوا بها، أو يقروا بما فيها، أو  يقبلوا على فهمها والعمل بها، هؤلاء كفروا وغطوا ودسوا هذه الآيات، هؤلاء  يخبر تعالى عن حكمه فيهم، فيقول:  سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا [النساء:56]،  (نصليهم) من أصلاه يصليه إذا أدخله النار ليحترق فيها، و(سوف) على بابها،  أي: بعدما يموتون ويعودن إلينا ما هو الآن.(ناراً) التنكير للتفخيم  والتعظيم.والنار إليك بيانها:  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ [النساء:56]  نضج اللحم إذا استوى.. نضجت تهرت وتساقطت:  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ  بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا [النساء:56] لِم؟  لِيَذُوقُوا  الْعَذَابَ [النساء:56].وهنا لطيفة! كان عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه جالساً  وإذا بأحد المؤمنين يقرأ هذه الآية، أو انتهى إليها، فقال عمر: أعد تلاوة  الآية؛ لأن التدبر يحتاج إلى تكرار السماع، والمتدبر للقرآن هو الذي كلما  ختم الآية وانتهى إلى دبرها أعادها من أولها، المرتين والثلاثة والأربعة  حتى تدخل بكاملها في قلبه.وقد عرفنا أن بعض الصالحين أحيا ليلة كاملة بآية  واحدة، قام يتهجد فانتهى إلى قول الله تعالى:  أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ  اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ نَجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاءً مَحْيَاهُمْ وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَحْكُمُونَ [الجاثية:21]، ويبدأ بالبكاء ويعيدها فيبكي.. ويعيدها حتى قضى  ليلة كاملة في هذه الآية.والمراد من تدبر الآيات: أنك كلما ختمت الآيات في  موضع واحد تعيدها من جديد، كلما أعدتها لاحت أنوار أخرى لك.. وهكذا حتى  تفهم وتمتلئ بنورها.أعد يا قارئ فأعاد، وكان حبر اليهود، وهو كعب الأحبار  هو تابعي، كان حاضراً في المجلس، فقال لـعمر رضي الله تعالى عنه: يا أمير  المؤمنين! إن عندي تفسيرها، تأذن لي أن أفسرها لك؟  كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ  جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا [النساء:56]، قال: أنا عندي  تفسير لها، فذكر له أنها تبدل في الساعة الواحدة مائة وعشرين مرة، تحترق  الجلود وتتساقط، ثم تعاد كما كان في الساعة الواحدة -قطعاً ما هي ستين  دقيقة؛ لأن ما عندهم ساعة- لكن المعروف تقريباً من هذه الساعات، مائة  وعشرين مرة، هذا عرفه من التوراة. كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ  بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا [النساء:56] لماذا؟ علل؟ قال:   لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ [النساء:56]، والآن نحن إذا زالت القشرة والجلد ما  يشعر الإنسان بالألم كما كان يشعر به والجلد على جسمه؛ لأن الحساسية  والآلام في الجلد.إذاً: كلما تهرت الجلود وتساقطت يعيدها الله كما كانت في  الساعة الواحدة مائة وعشرين مرة، وإلى متى؟ بلا نهاية، ما في نهاية، الحياة  القابلة للنهاية انتهت، انطوت صفحاتها، والآن حياة خالدة أبدية.قال:   لِيَذُوقُوا [النساء:56] والتذوق في الحقيقة يكون للحلوى والعسل أو لا؟ لكن  هنا فيه ضرب من التهكم. لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ [النساء:56]، وسمي العذاب  عذاباً؛ لأنه يُذهب بالعذوبة، عذوبة الحياة ينهيها، كل التمر أو البطاطس أو  البقلاوة وأنت مريض ما تشعر؛ فالعذاب سمي عذاباً لأنه ما فيه عذوبة.ثم قال  الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  وما زال:  عَزِيزًا  غالباً قاهراً، لا  يمانع في شيء يريده:  حَكِيمًا [النساء:56]، يعذب من يستحق التعذيب ويسعد  من يستحق السعادة، ما تفهم أن الله يخلط ويخبط!! لا حكمة عنده، قد يدخل أبا  طالب النار ويخرج أبا جهل منها؟!! والله ما كان، هذا الحكيم الذي يضع كل  شيء في موضعه، هذه العدالة الإلهية، هذا التعليل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَزِيزًا [النساء:56] أي: قادراً على أن يعذب من يعذب، ولكن يعذبهم بعدالة  إلهية لا ظلم فيها، هذا هو الله، هذا رب العالمين.هؤلاء دسوا أنفسهم بالكفر  والشرك والمعاصي.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:57].                                
** تلازم الإيمان والعمل الصالح                                                                                                   * *
                               الإيمان أول أو ثان؟ الإيمان أول، حتى إذا ذكر في القرآن  العمل الصالح، يأتي بجملة حال، كقوله:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ  مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  [النساء:124]، والحال: وأنه  مؤمن، أولاً: لا يتصور وجود عمل صالح بدون إيمان، من لا يؤمن الإيمان الحق  هيهات هيهات أن يوجد له عملاً صالحاً ينجيه من النار ويدخله الجنة، ولهذا  علمتم زادكم الله علماً أن الإيمان بمثابة الروح للحياة، المؤمن حي بروح  الإيمان، والكافر ميت لسلبه روح الإيمان، أو تشكون في هذه؟ المؤمن الصادق  الإيمان حي، يسمع ويبصر، وينطق ويأخذ ويعطي، ويجيب؛ لأنه حي، والكافر أصم  أعمى ميت، والدليل حتى لا يجادلوكم أهل الباطل، الدليل قولوا لهم: إذا  دخلنا دار كفر وسدنا أهلها، وسمحنا لهم بالبقاء على دينهم كاليهود والنصارى  لا نأمرهم لا بغسل، ولا بصلاة، ولا بصيام، ولا بحج، ولا بجهاد أبداً،  قولوا: لِم؟ لأنهم أموات، أتكلف الميت أنت، انفخ فيه روح الإيمان، فإذا عرف  وقال: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الآن يقوم يغتسل  بالماء البارد، ويسبقك إلى المحراب ليصلي، أما وهو ميت تكلف الميت أنت،  سبحان الله العظيم، هذا معروف عند أهل العلم أو لا؟ أهل الذمة من اليهود  والنصارى تحت رايتنا نحميهم وندفع الأذى عنهم ولا نظلمهم ولا نسيء إليهم،  ومع هذا لِم نحن نصلي وهم ما يصلون؟نحن نصوم وهم ما يصومون، نحن نخرج  للجهاد نموت، ونحمي ديارهم وهم لا نسمح لهم بالخروج، والله ما نقبلهم  يجاهدون معنا، لِم؟ نحن نجاهد لندخل الجنة، وهم يجاهدون ليدخلوا النار ..  كفار.                                                                      
** علامات صحة الإيمان                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:57] حق  الإيمان.وما زلت أردد وأقول: من أراد أن يعرف هل هو مؤمن أو غير مؤمن، يقرأ  القرآن الكريم، إذا كان يحسن القراءة، أو يستمع إلى من يقرأ عليه، فإن وجد  نفسه مؤمناً حمد الله وأثنى عليه وسأله التثبيت عليه، وإن وجد نفسه ضعيف  الإيمان فليجدد العهد، فليؤمن.ومعنا آيتان كالشاشتين البيضاوين، من أراد أن  ينظر: هل هو مؤمن أو لا؟ فليصغِ إليّ ويسمع: وليشاهد نفسه، قال تعالى في  بيان المؤمنين بحق وصدق:  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ  اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ  زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ  يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ  [الأنفال:2-4]، واضحة أو لا؟ والآية  الثانية:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  [التوبة:71] بحق وصدق،   بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71] أولياء بعض؟ هذه الولاية تتمثل  في شيئين، من يعرفهما؟ الحب والنصرة، إذا لم تحب أخاك المؤمن أو أختك  المؤمنة ما أنت بمؤمن، هل يوجد مؤمن يكره المؤمن؟ ما هو بمؤمن، يكره ولي  الله! إذا استنصرك أخاك وأنت قادر على نصرته ثم انهزمت وتركته ما أنت  بمؤمن:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ   [التوبة:71].ثانياً:  يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ  الْمُنكَرِ  [التوبة:71]، ثالثاً:  وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  [التوبة:71]،  رابعاً:  وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ  [التوبة:71]، خامساً:  وَيُطِيعُونَ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  [التوبة:71] في الأمر والنهي: أولئك هم المؤمنون  حقاً.                                                                      
** صور من الأعمال الصالحة وشرط قبولها                                                                                                   * *
                                وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:57] أولاً  وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ [النساء:57].الصالحات: جمع صالحة، الفعلة الصالحة، الخصلة  الصالحة، العبادة الصالحة، هذه الصالحات أين توجد؟ لو طلبناها أين نجدها؟  في كتاب الله وبيانه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو في كتب العلم  والفقه.الصالحات: هي أعمال القلوب والألسن والجوارح، وهي من كلمة: (لا إله  إلا الله) إلى (إماطة الأذى عن طريق المؤمنين والمؤمنات الصلاة، الزكاة،  الصيام، الجهاد، الذكر، الدعاء، وقراءة القرآن) كل هذه العبادات هي  الصالحات فقط، علمناها: أنك لا بد وأن تؤديها تفعلها، كما بينها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن زدت فيها أو نقصت منها أو قدمت أو أخرت بطل  مفعولها.وعلى سبيل المثال في الزيادة والنقصان: كم صلاة الصبح من ركعة؟  اثنتان.لو أن مؤمناً قوي الإيمان قال: أنا أصلي أربعاً، لِم أبخل على ربي؟!  أصلي أربعاً، هل يوجد فقيه يقول: صلاتك صحيحة، هو يعتذر يقول: أنا أصلي  لربي أكثر، ما دام طلب مني ركعتين سنزيد ركعتين، هل يوجد فقيه يقول: صلاتك  صحيحة؟ لا.صلاته باطلة ويقال له: أعد صلاتك، وأنتم يا أهل البصيرة لم نقول:  بطلت، ما معنى بطلت؟ ما تولد ولا تنتج الحسنات المزكيات للنفس؛ لأنه عمل  فاسد، عرفنا السر أو لا؟تكبيرة الإحرام فقط، لو تركها مصلٍ، وبعدما قرأ  الفاتحة والسورة كبر تكبيرة الإحرام تصح صلاته؟لا. باطلة، لماذا؟ ما تنتج  له؟ أعد صلاتك، هذا التقديم والتأخير والزيادة والنقصان لا يجوز.والظرف: لو  أننا الآن نصلي العشاء ونقول: نحن لا ندري أنصبح أو لا نصبح هيا نصلي  الصبح، ويؤمنا الإمام ونصلي الصبح، هل نجد فقيهاً في الدنيا يقول: صلاة  الصبح صحيحة الآن؟ لماذا؟لأنه ليس وقتها، إذاً: والله ما تنتج أبداً ولا  تولد طاقة ولا نوراً.إذاً: الصالحات تلك العمليات التي شرعها الله في كتابه  وعلى لسان رسوله، وبين الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف تؤدى، بين  أوقاتها، بين تقديمها، تأخيرها كمياتها.. يجب أن نعلم هذا علماً حقيقياً  ونعبد الله به.فلهذا الجهل حرام أو حلال؟ لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يعيش  وهو لا يعرف كيف يعبد الله؟ لو اضطر إلى الهجرة والله يجب أن يهاجر، يعني:  وجد في قرية ما فيها من يعرف شيئاً، يريد أن يسأل: كيف يتوضأ؟ ما يجد، يجوز  البقاء له في هذه البلدة؟ والله يجب أن يهاجر، ولا يحل له البقاء في هذا  البلد.                                                                      
** جزاء من عمل الصالحات                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [النساء:57] ماذا لهم؟ اسمع خبر الله عنهم:  سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ   [النساء:57] جمع جنة، والجنة: البستان ذو الأشجار ذات الزهور والأوراق التي  إذا دخلتها تحسها غطتك وجنْتك:  جَنَّاتٍ  [النساء:57] من وصفها:  تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [النساء:57] تجري من تحتها، أي: من تحت  القصور والأشجار الأنهار، كم نهراً يرحمكم الله في الجنة؟ أربعة، ما هذه  الأنهار؟أولاً: نهر الماء العذب الفرات، الغير الآسن -المتغير- أبداً:   أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ  يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ  [محمد:15] لا بالحموضة ولا بغيرها، نهر كامل كالنيل  يجري لبن. وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ  [محمد:15] ما في وصف أعظم من  هذا؛ لأننا ما نعرف الخمر ما هي؟ كذا أو لا؟ ما ذقناها، إذاً: قال:   لَذَّةٍ  [محمد:15]، تعرفون اللذة أو لا؟ في الأكل الطيب والشراب الطيب..  لذة، لذة لمن؟ للشاربين.اسمعوا هذا الخبر الجديد: من مات مدمناً على  الخمر.. مات يشرب بلا توبة لن يشربها في الجنة.. من مات مدمناً للخمر لم  يتركها ولم يتب منها حتى مات على ذلك فإن كان مستحلاً لها، فهو كافر من أهل  النار بلا جدال، وإن كان يفعلها وهو خائف وهو مؤمن حتى إذا دخل الجنة يصرف  عنها، ما يشربها، لا تفهم أنه يريد أن يشرب ويمنع: لا، أبداً، يصرف عنها  ما يريدها ولا يسمع عنها، وإلا في دار السلام أقل من يأخذ من المساحة مثل  الدنيا عشر مرات، أقل ما تأخذ، عشرة كواكب فقط. وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ  [النساء:57] جمع (نهر)،  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا   [النساء:57]، خلوداً أبدياً، يخرجون إلى أين؟ في عالم آخر، ما في إلا  عالمان، فوق الجنة وأسفل جهنم، ما في عالم آخر. خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا   [النساء:57]، أبداً: بمعنى لا يخرجون منها، إلى أين يخرجون؟ أولاً: لا  يموتون، لا يمرضون، لا يكبرون، لا يهرمون، لا.. لا، إذاً: يبقوا هكذا في  نعيمهم. خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ   [النساء:57] الأزواج: جمع زوجة أو زوج؟ أين أهل الحلقة؟ جمع زوجة أو جمع  زوج؟عرفنا: أن الفرد إذا ضم إليه آخر قيل فيه: زوج، فلهذا: الرجل زوج  وامرأته زوج، وإنما يقال: زوجة (بالهاء) للعامة حتى يفهموا،  لَهُمْ فِيهَا  أَزْوَاجٌ  [النساء:57] بمعنى: زوجات، كم؟ الله أعلم.فقط عندنا يقين: أن  امرأتك إذا كانت من أهل الجنة لإيمانها وصالح أعمالها، وبعدها عن الشرك  والمعاصي، إذا ماتت في عصمتك هي زوجتك، لا يأخذها آخر، وإن طلقتها أو مت  وتزوجت غيرك ما لك فيها نكاح، الذي تموت عنده هو زوجها.فلهذا: أحد الأصحاب  في الشام وهو أبو الدرداء مرض وكان وباء كبير -عافانا الله وإياكم والعالم  الإسلامي- قد أصاب البلاد، فلما أصيب قال لزوجته: أي فلانة إذا تريدين أن  تكوني زوجتي كما أنت الآن يوم القيامة فلا تتزوجي بعدي، وإذا ما تريدين  شأنك، فما تزوجت، وما هي إلا أشهر وماتت بعده، رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما.  أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ  [النساء:57] ما قال: (مطهرات) لأن القرآن أسلوبه  راق، يحمل معنى الخفة وعدم الثقل (مطهرة) كل واحدة مطهرة، من طهرها؟  الله.كيف طهرها؟ عند العامة التطهير هو الختان، مطهرة من كل أذى، ومن كل  قذى، ومن أبرز ذلك: دم الحيض والنفاس، لا ولادة ولا حيض ولا نفاس، أما عرق  الرجال كالنساء، والله لأطيب من ريح المسك، أضف إلى ذلك: لا تخرأ ولا تبول،  أبداً.إذاً: وتأكل؟ إي نعم، أصناف الأكل، ولكن يتحول ذلك كله إلى عرق  وجشاء، وهذا الجشاء أطيب من ريح المسك.لطيفة! كان أحد اللبنانيين من  المؤمنين يركب سيارة مع مسيحي، فقال المسيحي للمسلم: أمركم عجب أنتم أيها  المسلمون! تؤمنون بأن أهل الجنة يأكلون ويشربون؛ لأن النصارى يقولون: الجنة  تدخلها أرواح فقط، ضللهم اليهود ومسخوهم، كيف إذاً: يأكل ويشرب وما يبول  وما يتغوط، ما هذا الاعتقاد الفاسد عندكم؟!فيلهم الله تعالى ذاك اللبناني  العامي، وهذا ما نستشهد به دائماً عند قول الله تعالى:  وَتِلْكَ  حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ  [الأنعام:83]، عامي  قال: يا مسيو! أنت تقول هذا؟ عندنا الطفل في الشهر السادس والسابع والثامن  والتاسع وهو يتغذى يبول في بطن أمه، يخرأ؟ لو كان يبول ويخرأ كيف يصبح بطن  أمه؟يبول ويخرأ، أين الغذاء الذي يتغذاه؟ يتحول إلى دم، فكذلك أهل الجنة  جعلنا الله وإياكم منها نأكل ونشرب ويتحول ذلك إلى جشاء وإلى عرق.  وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلًّا ظَلِيلًا  [النساء:57]، إن شئت قل بمعنى: حياة  النعيم الواسعة الوارفة، لا، ما هناك حاجة هو حاصل، ولكن حتى الظل؛ لأن  الجنة قال تعالى من سورة الإنسان:  لا يَرَوْنَ فِيهَا شَمْسًا وَلا  زَمْهَرِيرًا  [الإنسان:13]، الزمهرير: البرد، أي: لا حر ولا برد، اعتدال  دائم.والظل يخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شجرة طوبى:  الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ   [الرعد:29]، هذه الشجرة (طوبى) يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة سنة ما  يقطعها.إذاً:  وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلًّا ظَلِيلًا  [النساء:57]، قولوا: اللهم  اجعلنا منهم؟ اللهم اجعلنا ووالدينا وكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات منهم يا رب  العالمين.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ على ذكر الإيمان والكفر في الآية السابقة ]، تقدم  أو لا؟ بالنسبة إلى اليهود.قال: [ ذكر تعالى في هاتين الآيتين الوعيد  والوعد، الوعيد لأهل الكفر، والوعد لأهل الإيمان ] في فرق بين الوعد  والوعيد، الوعيد بالعذاب، والوعد بالخير، دائماً وأبداً.قال: [ فقال تعالى:   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا   [النساء:56] يريد: يدخلهم نار جنهم يحترقون فيها ويصطلون بها،  كُلَّمَا  نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ [النساء:56]، تهرت وسقطت بدلهم الله تعالى فوراً  جلوداً غيرها ليتجدد ذوقهم للعذاب وإحساسهم به، وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:56]، تذييل ] تعرفون التذييل تأتي  جملة بعد الأخرى كذيل لها.[ تذييل المقصود منه إنفاذ الوعيد بهم؛ لأن  العزيز الغالب لا يعجز عن إنفاذ ما توعد به أعداءه، كما أن الحكيم في  تدبيره يعذب أهل الكفر به والخروج عن طاعته ]؛ لأنهم خرجوا عن طاعته ووسخوا  أنفسهم. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى من وعيد لأهل الكفر.[ وأما الآية  الثانية فقد تضمنت البشرى ]، البشرى ما هي؟ الخبر السار إذا سمعته تهلل  وجهك بالبشر والطلاقة، البشرى.[ فقد تضمنت البشرى السارة -المفرحة- لأهل  الإيمان وصالح الأعمال، مع اجتناب الشرك والمعاصي ].أما يعبد الله ويقول  كلمة شرك ينمسح، ينتهي ذلك ما ينفع، لا بد مع اجتناب الشرك والمعاصي.قال: [   سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ [النساء:57]، يريد  نساء من الحور العين ]، ما معنى الحور العين؟الحور: جمع حوراء التي يغلب  بياض عينيها على سوادهما، عرفتم؟ إذا كان الظاهر سواد عينها أكثر تصير  كالحية، إذا كان بياض العين أكثر من السواد أجمل، حوراء، والعين: جمع عيناء  ذات العين الواسعة.قال: [ من الحور العين، مطهرات من كل ما يؤدي أو يُخل  بحسنهن وجمالهن نقيات من البول والغائط ودم الحيض ]، أما النفاس لا وجود  له.[ وقوله تعالى:  وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلًّا ظَلِيلًا [النساء:57] وارفاً  كنيناً -يكنهم ويسترهم ويغطيهم- يقيهم الحر والبرد، قال: وحدّث يوماً رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الجنة، فقال: ( في الجنة شجرة تسمى شجرة الخلد  يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة سنة ما يقطع ظلها )]، اللهم اجعلنا من أهلها.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                الآن: [ هداية الآيتين ] ولا تخلو آية من هداية.[ أولاً:  الكفر والمعاصي موجبات للعذاب الأخروي ].يقيناً: الكفر والمعاصي موجبات  للعذاب الأخروي.[ ثانياً: بيان الحكمة في تبديل الجلود لأهل النار، وهي: أن  يدوم إحساسهم بالعذاب.ثالثاً: الإيمان والعمل الصالح مع ترك الشرك  والمعاصي موجبات للنعيم الأخروي.رابعاً: الجنة دار النعيم خالية من كدرات  الصفو والسعادة فيها ].كل شيء يكدر صفوها أو السعادة ممنوع، لا يوجد في  الجنة ما يكدر أبداً صفوها وسعادة الناس فيها، اللهم اجعلنا من أهلها.وصل  اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (30) 
الحلقة (254)
تفسير سورة النساء  (36)


الأمانات شأنها عظيم، وقد أبت السماوات والأرض والجبال أن يحملنها وأشفقن  منها، لما في حملها من التبعة والإصر العظيم، أما الإنسان فإنه احتمل  الأمانة فأمره ربه عز وجل بأدائها على وجهها، سواء كانت هذه الأمانة تتعلق  بما بين العبد وربه من أداء للأوامر واجتناب للنواهي، أو كانت تتعلق بما  بين العبد وغيره من المخلوقين في المعاملات المالية وغيرها.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من  شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم حقق لنا هذا الخير يا رب  العالمين!وها نحن مع سورة النساء، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هاتين الآيتين  الكريمتين، وتلاوتهما بعد: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا  حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا   [النساء:58-59].قوله جل ذكره:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ  [النساء:58]  يأمرنا؛ لأننا عبيده، ولا يستقيم أمرنا إلا على طاعته بامتثال أمره واجتناب  نهيه:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ  [النساء:58]، بماذا؟ قال:  أَنْ  تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:58] يأمركم بأي شيء؟ بأن  تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها.                                
** تعريف الأمانة وحكم ردها إلى أصحابها                                                                                                   * *
                               الأمانات: جمع أمانة، وكل نسائنا ورجالنا.. عربنا.. عجمنا  يعرفون الأمانة.الأمانة: ما اؤتمنت عليه، ووضع في جيبك أو في بيتك أو في  صدرك، وقيل لك: احفظ هذا حتى تسلمه لي يوم أحتاج إليه، احفظ هذا حتى آتيك  في يوم من الأيام، وأقول: أعطني ذاك الذي ائتمنك عليه.وقد يكون الائتمان  على قول: أبلغتك هذا، أسمعتك هكذا، نبأتك بهذا، فهو أمانة في عنقك، لا تخبر  به أحداً أبداً، وجب عليك أن تحافظ على هذه الأمانة ولا تطلع عليها زوجة  ولا أباً، والرسول يقول: ( أدِّ الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك، ولا تخن من خانك  ).الآن بالصورة العامة عرفنا: إنسان ترك سيارته عندك أو ناقته أو ثوبه أو  سيفه، أو قلمه وقال: احفظه حتى أعود، ماذا يسمى ذاك الشيء؟ أمانة، ويجب أن  تحافظ عليه وتحفظه، اللهم إلا إذا أخذ منك قسراً، أو أخذ منك نسياناً، وأنت  لم تفرط: ( أدّ الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك، ولا تخن من خانك )، فأداء الأمانة  فريضة الله؛ لأن الله أمر بذلك:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ   بماذا؟   أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:58]، يغيب صاحب  الأمانة عشرين سنة، ويأتي وتقول: تفضل أمانتك عندنا، فإن ضاعت قسراً وقهراً  لا شيء عليك، فإن أضعتها؛ لأنك غير مبالٍ ولا ملتفت ولا مهتم وأخذت فأنت  ظالم؛ لأنك فرطت في حفظها، أما مع الاستعداد الكافي، والعزم الصادق على ألا  تضيع هذه الأمانة، فإذا ضاعت فوق إرادتك فلا شيء عليك، القاضي لا يقضي  عليك بأدائها؛ لأنك مؤتمن.وهنا: إن شاء الله هذه الأمانة ما منا أحد إلا  وهو يحافظ عليها، لكن هناك أمانة للملك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، يا ويح من  أضاعها وفرط فيها، إن كان عاجزاً مقهوراً لا شيء عليه، أما مريداً مختاراً،  فيا ويحه!                                                                      
** أمانة الله في أعناق البشر                                                                                                   * *
                                ما هي أمانة الملك جل جلاله؟ هذه الواجبات وهذه المنهيات  أمانة أودعها عندنا، فلنحافظ عليها، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:  إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا  الأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَنْ  يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الإِنْسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا  [الأحزاب:72]، السماوات والأرض والجبال خافت، ولسان  حالها: ما نستطيع يا ربنا، لا تحملنا هذه الأمانة، وقال ابن آدم: هاتها،  وإذا به ضيعها إلا من شاء الله.لِم قبلها وأضاعها؟ لأن فيه غريزيتين:  غريزية الظلم والجهل، فمن عالج هاتين الغريزتين فأصبح غير ظالم وعالماً غير  جاهل لا تخف عليه، وهناك أيضاً مرضان عجيبان ألا وهما الظلم والكفر، وكان  عمر يدعو الله ويقول: (اللهم اغفر لي ظلمي وكفري):  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ  لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ  [إبراهيم:34].وهناك غريزة طامة وعامة، وهي: أنه إذا  شعر بالاستغناء طغى وارتفع، كم علة.. كم مرض؟ خمسة: الظلم، الكفر، الجهل،  الطغيان عند الشعور، هل هناك في القرآن مرض آخر يا أهل القرآن؟الهلع:   إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا  [المعارج:19]، فسر لنا يا ربنا الهلع ما  عرفناه؟ قال:  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   *  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ  الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا  [المعارج:20-21]، لا إله إلا الله.هيا الليلة نعمل على  علاج هذه الأمراض، عسى الله أن يشفينا منها، كم مرض؟ الظلم، الكفر، الجهل،  الهلع، الطغيان.الطغيان: قال تعالى:  كَلَّا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَى   [العلق:6]، متى:  أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى  [العلق:7]، إن الإنسان ابن آدم  أبيض أو أصفر (ليطغى) متى؟ لما يرى نفسه قد استغنى.والطغيان: مجاوزة الحد،  التخلي عن الحق، عن الآداب، عن الأخلاق، الظلم، الاعتداء:  إِنَّ  الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ  [المعارج:19] كيف؟  هَلُوعًا  [المعارج:19].فسر الله  تعالى لنا الهلع، فقال تعالى في بيانه:  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   [المعارج:20]، الجزع، الصياح، الضجيج، الغضب، أنا كذا، لا يعرف: آمنت  بالله، ولا يعرف الصبر والاحتساب، ولا: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، فقط شوكة  شاكته يبيت يصرخ، القرية يدوخهم، طبعه هكذا:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ  هَلُوعًا   *  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا  [المعارج:19-20]، كثير  الجزع:  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا  [المعارج:21]، أي: كثير  المنع، وهذا مشاهد ومجرب.                                                                      
** أداء الصلاة مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               وهناك يا معاشر المستمعين، يا من يجدون في طلب الهدى أعلمكم  أن هناك وصفة طبية، طبيب الأطباء ومعلمهم وضعها، ذات ثمانية أرقام من  استطاع أن يحفظها ويعمل بها يشفى ولو كان من أكثر الناس جفاءً، لا ظلم، لا  جهل، لا كفر، لا طغيان، لا جزع، لا منع.لو اجتمع علماء النفس كلهم إلى  جانبهم علماء الطب لعلاج هذه الغرائز والله ما استطاعوا ولا قدروا على ذلك،  ولكن الله غارز الغرائز وطابع الطبائع هو الذي يقدر على علاجها، فوضع لنا  وصفة طبية ذات ثمانية أرقام أول، وثاني، وثالث.. استعملها في صدق.ومن الخير  أن تستعملها تحت إشراف طبيب ماهر، أما الذي يستعملها بدون طبيب أحياناً  ينجح وأحياناً ما ينجح، ينجح في دواء وما ينجح في الثاني، عرفتم؟ إذا  استعملتها تحت إشراف طبيب عليم حكيم نجحت بإذن الله، وإن لم تجد الطبيب أو  ما أحببت أن تجلس بين يديه وتتعلم، أمرك إلى الله، عسى أن تنجح وعسى أن لا  تنجح.هيا بنا إلى الأرقام الثمانية: قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ  هَلُوعًا  [المعارج:19]، هذا إخبار من الخالق أو لا؟ في من يقول: لا.. لا  لا، ما هو هلوع؟ ما الهلع هذا؟ إنه  إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا   [المعارج:20]، بالغ نهاية الجزع، يغضب، يسب، يشتم كما تشاهدون، يطلق  المرأة، الجزع، فقط ضاعت الدابة يهول الدنيا؛ لأنه مريض وما علم ما هو  بنفسه من مرض:  وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا  [المعارج:21] كثير  المنع.ثم قال تعالى في بيان الدواء:  إِلَّا الْمُصَلِّينَ   *  الَّذِينَ  هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ  [المعارج:22-23]، هذا رقم واحد الذين  يديمون الصلاة ولا يقطعونها، ويؤدونها في أوقاتها بشرائطها تنتج لهم مادة  النور، وبها يبصرون الحسن والقبيح. هذا رقم واحد.أما المفرطون في الصلاة  المهملون لها، التاركون لها، والله للمرض معهم، ولن يستطيع أحد أن يزيله،  هذا الرقم سهل أو صعب؟ الحمد لله.                                                                     * *
                                                              أداء الزكاة مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               ثانياً:  إِلَّا الْمُصَلِّينَ   *  الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى  صَلاتِهِمْ دَائِمُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَعْلُومٌ    *  لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ  [المعارج:22-25].الذين يعترفون بوجوب  الزكاة، وأنها حق الله، وأهلها من سماهم الله، هذا الذي يقوم بهذه الوصفة،  الزكاة، بحمد الله تعالى، الشح والبخل والسرقة.. كلها تنقشع وتزول، فالذي  ينفق أمواله في سبيل الله يسرق؟ معقول هذا الكلام؟ ينفق ماله يتملق إلى  الله ويتزلف، فيضعه في أيدي البهاليل الفقراء والمساكين هذا يخون ويكذب،  والله ما كان.انتهى ذاك النوع من المرض، لا شح ولا بخل ولا اعتداء ولا ظلم،  ما هو معقول ينفق ماله في سبيل الله ثم يسرق، مجنون هذا؟ لِم أنفق ماله  وهو أعز إليه؟ من أجل أن يرضى عنه ربه، كيف يعصيه إذاً في نفس المال؟ هذا  الرقم ذو أثر كبير لا تنس، وهو المداومة على الصلاة، والثاني: الإنفاق مما  رزق الله:  وَالَّذِينَ فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَعْلُومٌ   * لِلسَّائِلِ   [المعارج:24-25] الذي يسأل  وَالْمَحْرُومِ  [المعارج:25] الذي ما يسأل  لحيائه واحتشامه.                                                                      
** التصديق بيوم الدين مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               ثالثاً:  وَالَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ   [المعارج:26]، هذا الرقم ذو أثر عظيم، الذي يصدق بيوم القيامة وما يجري  فيه، وما يتم للبشرية من إسعاد أو شقاء بعد الحساب الدقيق الذي يؤمن بهذا  اليوم ما يجزع ولا يمنع، بالإضافة إلى الأرقام الآتية والسابقة، لا تقول  هذا الرقم يكفيني.الطبيب إذا أعطاك ثلاثة أدوية، لو تقول: أنا استعمل هذا  فقط، يقول لك: ما ينفع هذا الدواء، لا بد من أن تستعملها كلها، ويحدد لك  المقادير والكميات والأزمنة والظروف أو ما ينفع، هذا الرقم وهو:   وَالَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [المعارج:26]، يؤمنون إيماناً  كاملاً باليوم الآخر، يوم الدين هو يوم الجزاء أو لا؟ هذه الدار دار عمل  أو دار جزاء؟ أجيبوا.دار عمل، ومتى نتقاضى أجورنا؟يوم القيامة، هذه الدار،  يا عباد الله! يا إماء الله، دار عمل، صل وصم وجاهد ولا تطلب جزاء، ليس  الجزاء هنا، واصل عملك حتى تنفض يديك وتدخل قبرك وتلقاه.إذاً:  وَالَّذِينَ  يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ  [المعارج:26]، والدين: الجزاء على العمل،  وهذا الذي نقوم به دين أو لا؟ صلاتنا، صيامنا، رباطنا، جهادنا.. دين، كذا  أو لا؟ نجزى به أو لا؟ فهو جزاء، وشيء آخر يا إسماعيل دين؛ لأن الله خلقنا  ورزقنا وحفظنا وعافنا وخلق كل شيء من أجلنا، له حق علينا أو لا؟ ما هذا  الدين الذي علينا؟ أن نعبده، الدين عبادة وهو دين، ولكن يوم الدين: هو يوم  الجزاء، يوم القيامة.                                                                      
** الإشفاق من عذاب الله مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                                رابعاً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ  مُشْفِقُونَ  [المعارج:27]، هذا الرقم عالي وغالي،  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ  عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ  [المعارج:27]، ما يقدرون على أن ينغمسوا في  باطل من القول أو العمل؛ خوفاً من عذاب الله، مشفقون: خائفون، يهم بالشيء  ثم يخاف من الله ويتركه، قد يمد يده ثم يذكر عذاب الله، ينظر.. يخاف عذاب  الله، مشفق طول حياته، هذا الرقم ذو أثر عظيم أو لا؟ صاحبه ما يسرق، ما  يزني، ما يلوط، ما يفجر، ما يكذب، ما يكفر، وأنى له ذلك وهو خائف؟فهذا  الرقم رقم عظيم:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   [المعارج:27] خائفون ترتعد فرائصهم، تجل قلوبهم، إذا ذكرتهم بالله، وجلت  القلوب وذرفت العيون بالدموع، واقشعرت الجلود؛ لأن إيمانهم سليم وصحيح، هذا  الرقم الرابع، وهو:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   [المعارج:27] لِم؟  إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ   [المعارج:28]، ما ندري، وإذا النيران اشتعلت في ديارنا، ما يدرينا، ما  يدريك وأن عدواً صب رصاصه وبلاءه علينا؟ ما ندري وأن وباء انتظمنا كلنا، ما  ندري، عذاب الله مأمون؟ من عنده ضمانة لعام كامل ما يمرض؟ لو عرف هذا  إخواننا ما انغمسوا في الملاذ والشهوات والأهواء والمزامير، ما عرفوا الله،  آمنون. إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ  [المعارج:28]، من  يؤمنك؟ هذا الرقم أعظم.تعليل: لِم هم مشفقون من عذاب الله؟ لأن عذاب الله  غير مأمون، ما هو فقط يوم القيامة، قد ما تصل إلى بيتك إلا وقد تمزقت،   إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ  [المعارج:28]، تعليل للرقم  الخامس أو الرابع؟  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ   [المعارج:27] لماذا؟ لأن  عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ   [المعارج:28]، ما يدري الإنسان ما يحل به غداً أو الآن بعد دقيقة، فلهذا هم  دائماً خائفون من الله فلا يسبون ولا يشتمون، ولا يعيرون، ولا يسخرون، ولا  يضحكون، ولا يأكلون أموال الناس.. ولا.. ولا، خائفون، وإن رأيت تقياً حقاً  ذا علم، فاعلم أنه متأثر بهذه الأرقام الثمانية، علمها وطبقها ونفذها.                                                                      
** حفظ الفروج مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               خامساً:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ   [المعارج:29]، كما يحافظون على أموالهم وأعراضهم، وأبنائهم وأولادهم  وأزواجهم، يحافظون على فروجهم، الفروج: جمع فرج، والمراد به القبل والدبر،  وسمي فرجاً لانفراج ذاك المكان حين يخرج منه البول أو العذرة. اشتدي أزمة  تنفرجي.إذاً: المراد بالفروج هنا: القبل والدبر، حافظون لفروجهم -والله-  أكثر من حفاظهم على أموالهم وعلى أبدانهم، ومعنى الحفاظ على الفرج:أولاً:  لا يكشف فرجه لأحد إلا إذا كان بين يدي طبيب ولا بد من كشف فرجه كعلاج  الناسور، لا يكشف فرجه، يحافظ عليه أكثر من الذهب، لو تعطيه ما تعطيه ما  يستطيع أن يخلع ثوبه أمامكم ويكشف عن سوأته؛ لأن كشف العورة وإبداءها  صاحبها ما حافظ على فرجه أبداً، حتى الزوجة.يا ذا الزوجة من الخير أن لا  تكشف عورتك لها، كانت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها تقول: ( ما رأيت من  رسول الله ولا رأى مني )، مع أن هذا ليس بإثم، ولا ذنب فيه، لكن الآداب  والكمال، وتحقيق هذا الرقم حتى زوجته ما يبدي فرجه أمامها، وإذا دخل  المرحاض أو الحمام ما يتبجح يدخل ملتئماً ساتراً نفسه، وأحفظ من ذلك وأكثر:  ألا يزني ولا يلوط.المقصود: أنه يعيش سبعين سنة، أو ثمانين وما عرف الزنا  ولا اللواط أبداً، حافظ لفرجه من صباه:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ  [المعارج:29]، صاحب هذه لن يكون لصاً ولا خبيثاً ولا مجرماً،  وهو يقاوم شهوته وغريزته، ويعيش سنين عدداً ولا يقدم على أن يبدي فرجه أو  يضيعه، لولا إيمانه يفعل هذا؟ هذا رقم عظيم:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ  [المعارج:29] اللهم إلا:  إِلَّا عَلَى  أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  [المعارج:30].الأزواج: جمع  زوج، المرأة لها زوج، والرجل له زوج أيضاً، والآية عامة في الرجال  والنساء:  إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ   [المعارج:30]، وهنا المرأة لا دخل لها؛ فالرجل إذا ملك جارية بيمينه أعطيها  في جهاده، أو اشتراها بنقده، له أن يطأها رحمة بها، وشفقة عليها، أما  المرأة إذا ملكت عبداً لا يصح أبداً أن تمكنه من نفسها، وتقول: هذا عبدي  أنا أملكه، إياك أن يتسرب إليك هذا المعنى. إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ  أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  [المعارج:30] من الجواري لا من العبيد،  أو يقول: هذا عبدي ألوط به!!اعلموا أن المراد من هذا: الجواري، وهي جمع  جارية: المرأة التي أصبحت ملكاً لك؛ لأنك اشتريتها، أو أخذتها في قسمة  الغنيمة يوم غزونا البلاد الفلانية. إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا  مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ  [المعارج:30]، الله  أكبر! هذا إعلان المولى تعالى:  فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ   [المعارج:30]، من يلومهم؟ يوجد عاقل يلومك على أنك نكحت امرأتك، كيف يكون  هذا؟ تجد عاقل يلومك على أنك تسريت بجاريتك، لا يلومك الملائكة ولا البشر  ولا رب العالمين، هذا من الله، وقد أخبر،  فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ   [المعارج:30]. فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ  [المعارج:31]، ابتغى وطلب  وراء ذلك المذكور، وهو: المرأة الزوجة والمملوكة  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْعَادُونَ  [المعارج:31] أي: المعتدون المجاوزون للحد المتعرضون للحدود  وإقامتها عليهم، ولعذاب الله وسخطه:  فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ   [المعارج:31] المذكور من الزوجة والأمة:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  البعداء  هُمُ  ما  لهم؟  الْعَادُونَ  [المعارج:31]، أكثر من المعتدين، العادي أكثر من  المعتدي، المعتدي يحاول الاعتداء، والعادي انتهى، وصل إلى غايته وفرغ منها،  عجيب هذا التعبير! ما قال: المعتدون (العادون). هكذا الرقم السادس.                                                                      
** رعاية الأمانات الدنيوية مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة الأخروية                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ  رَاعُونَ  [المعارج:32]، أصبحوا رعاة غنم أو إبل؟  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ  لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ  [المعارج:32].لو تشاهد راعي  الغنم، وهو ينظر إلى العنيزات أو الشويهات طول النهار، ما يغمض عينيه ولا  يفرط أبداً، فهؤلاء لأماناتهم التي ائتمنهم الله عليها، وهي دينه كله كما  علمنا، ولما وضع بين أيديهم من أمانات استؤمنوا عليها، وكذلك عهودهم التي  بينهم وبين الله، وبينهم وبين عباد الله، راعون، لا تفريط أبداً، هذا الرقم  ذو شأن عظيم، أين البنسلين والأدوية للأجسام، هذا أعظم دواء. هذا السادس.  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ  [المعارج:32] جمع أمانة، ما درسنا  الآية:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ   [النساء:58]، أمانات الله ما كلفنا به وأعاد به إلينا، وأمانات نؤتمن عليها  بيننا، والعهود ما هي؟ أول عهد هو الذي بيننا وبين الله، فكل من قال: أشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله إلا وقد أعطى عهداً  وميثاقاً:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي  وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7]، فكل  من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، أعطى عهداً والتزم  بأن يعبد الله ويطيع رسوله. وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ  وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ  [المعارج:32] لا يفرطون أبداً لا في ليل ولا في  نهار، لا في حال الصحة ولا المرض، لا في الحضر ولا في السفر، راعٍ، فهمتم  معنى الرعاة والراعي كيف أو لا؟ ما سمينا الراعي راعي إلا لأنه يرعى  شويهاتنا، هؤلاء يرعون حدود الله والأمانات ما يضيعون ولا يفرطون أبداً.                                                                      
** القيام بالشهادة مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               الرقم السابع: (وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَتِهِمْ  ) قراءة  سبعية:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ  [المعارج:33]، في  الرخاء، وهو ضد الغلاء، في الفقر في الغنى، في الصحة، في المرض، في أي موطن  شهادته يقيمها هكذا، لا يميل هكذا ولا هكذا، ولا أمام ولا شمال، كلما شهد  على شيء أو بشيء واستدعي إلى أن يشهد يقيمها، حتى إنه يشهد على نفسه أنه  فعل، أو على أبيه أو أخيه لا يبالي، وهذا الموقف ليس بهين، ترى جماعات  يشهدون لبعضهم البعض، وفي ناس موجودون متهيئون: إذا تريد شهادة أعطي له  عشرة ريالات يشهد معك في المحكمة، أو ألف ريال! لأن هؤلاء هبطوا، سقطوا،   أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  [النحل:21]، علتهم: ما  عرفوا الله ولا آمنوا به حق الإيمان، المؤمن والمؤمنة يؤدي الشهادة كما أمر  الله أن يؤديها بلا حيف ولا ميل مهما كان المشهود له، أو المشهود عليه:   وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ  [المعارج:33]. تذكرون أن  يهودياً اتهم علياً في الدرع، ثم تحاكموا إلى القاضي شريح ، علي هو خليفة  المسلمين، وشريح أحد قضاة الدولة الإسلامية، فاليهودي تقاضى عند شريح  القاضي ، وادعى على علي بأخذ درعه، من آداب القاضي أنه يجلس الخصمين أمامه،  وجهاً لوجه، وينظر إليهما معاً، ما ينظر إلى هذا وهذا لا، وحتى صوته إذا  تكلم ما ينخفض مع هذا ويرتفع مع هذا العدل.إذاً: كيف تدعي أن الدرع لك؟ من  يشهد لك يا علي ؟ قال: يشهد الحسن والحسين ؟فاليهودي انبهر! خليفة المسلمين  يتقاضى ويطلب منه القاضي من يشهد؟ فيقول: ابني، فيقول: الابن لا يشهد  للأب، اطلب شاهداً آخر، فلم يصبر ذاك اليهودي حتى شهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله، ورد الدرع لصاحبه.والشاهد عندنا: شهادة الابن  -انتبهت؟- على أبيه، أو الأب على ابنه.وفي هذا أمثلة كثيرة، والمسلمون أهل  الإيمان وتقوى الله عز وجل لهم مواقف في هذا، والشاهد عندنا في هذا الرقم  الخطير:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَاتِهِم  ْ قَائِمُونَ  [المعارج:33].                                                                      
** المحافظة على الصلاة مانع للإنسان من التفريط في الأمانة                                                                                                   * *
                               الرقم الثامن والأخير:  وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ  [المعارج:34]، بدأ بالرقم الأول الصلاة، وختم بها بالرقم  الثامن، وما بينهما ثمرة الصلاة وإقامتها، فالذي لا يؤدي الصلاة لا خير فيه  بالمرة، ولا يستطيع استعمال رقم من أولئك، والذي يضيع الصلاة، ما يحافظ  عليها، لا يؤديها في أوقاتها في بيوت الله مع المؤمنين، لا يخشع ولا يرتعد  ولا يبكي، ويقع في المهاوي، ويسقط في المهالك، هل عرف الأبناء والإخوان هذه  الوصفة الطبية؟ من الطبيب هذا؟هل في الإمكان استعمال هذه بدون طبيب؟ قل من  ينجح. فلا بد إذاً من أن نجلس بين يدي المربين؛ حتى نتعلم ونعرف: كيف  نصلي؟ كيف نزكي؟ كيف وكيف.. أما أن نستعملها بعيداً عن إشراف طبيب قل من  ينجح، وهنا انعدم الجهل أو لا؟ استعمال هذه الأرقام بالعلم. إذاً: انعدم  الجهل، وإذا ذهب الجهل وحل العلم انفتح باب الانفراج.                                                                      
** سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: نعود إلى الآية الكريمة، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:58]،  يروى أن سبب نزول هذه الآية، وقد يكون كذلك، وقد يكون نزلت في المدينة،  وليست في مكة، والرسول ذكرها استشهاداً بها. يقولون: لما فتح الله على  رسوله والمؤمنين مكة في السنة الثامنة من هجرة ودخل ومعه اثني عشر ألف  مقاتل من الأنصار والمهاجرين، واستسلم أبا سفيان الحاكم العام في مكة،  واستقبل الرسول خارج مكة، وأعطاه وساماً لم تعرف الدنيا نظيره، ادخل أبا  سفيان وأعلن: ( أن من دخل دار أبي سفيان فهو آمن، ومن دخل المسجد الحرام  فهو آمن )، الله أكبر!إذاً: دخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة، وإذا  برجالات قريش قد تجمعوا في الحرم، وطأطئوا رءوسهم ينتظرون حكم رسول الله  فيهم، وهم مستوجبون للقتل، وقف أمامهم، وقال: ( يا معشر قريش! ما تظنون أني  فاعل بكم؟ قالوا: خيراً، قال اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء، قالوا: أخ كريم وابن  أخ كريم )، بينما الآن لما يستقل إقليم من أقاليم المسلمين يبحثون عمن كان  يتعامل مع الاستعمار، ويذبحون يذبحون يذبحون.. لأنهم ما سمعوا ما قال  الرسول: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء؛ لأننا حكمنا وسدنا والآن نحق الحق ونبطل  الباطل، وهرب مجموعة قالوا: لن نستطع أبداً أن نرى محمداً يعفو عنا أو  يقتلنا، على رأسهم عكرمة بن أبي جهل ، مات أبو جهل ، فخلفه عكرمة في كل  صفاته من الغش والمكر، وقال: ما أطيق أن أصافح الرسول وأبايعه هرب إلى جدة،  وجد سفينة تريد أن تقلع فركب، وأبحرت، لما أبحرت السفينة، قال ربانها: يا  معشر الركاب! الشحنة قوية، والسفينة عاجزة عن مواصلة السير، فماذا تريدون؟  إذاً: افزعوا إلى الله، لا ينجيكم إلا الله، يا الله.. يا الله.. قال عكرمة  : أنا هربت من هذه الكلمة، ما نريد نسمعها، فما دام لا بد من أن ندعو الله  وحده، الآن نرجع إلى محمد، والله ترجع بنا إلى الشاطئ، فرجع الربان  بالسفينة وهبط، وظل يجري حتى احتضن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبل يده.  نحن هربنا من التوحيد أو لا؟ يلحقنا حتى بالبحر؟ إذاً: نعود أحسن إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: لما أراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يدخل الكعبة ليصلي فيها النافلة، طلب المفتاح من عثمان بن طلحة الحجبي،  فأعطاه المفاتح ففتح البيت وصلى ركعتين، ووجد فيها صوراً، قال: أزيلوها،  وما خرج حتى أزيلت، صور لإبراهيم وإسماعيل. فـالعباس رضي الله عنه عم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، طمع. قال: أعطني المفتاح؛ ليكون من أهل السدانة  كما هو من أهل السقاية، فتلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية، منهم  من يقول: نزلت عليه، ومن يقول: لا، تلاها استشهاداً بها،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  [النساء:58]،  فرد المفتاح لـعثمان بن طلحة الحجبي ، الحِجبي والحُجبي يعني: حاجب البيت،  هكذا قيل في سبب نزول الآية، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب.معاشر  المستمعين! عرفنا الأرقام الثمانية، نعمل بها ونطبقها ونستشير الأطباء، أي:  العالمين من الفقهاء؛ حتى نؤديها كما هي، وحينئذٍ فنحن آمنون من الجهل، من  الكفر، من الظلم، من الطغيان، من الهلع، وأصبحنا أصحاء والحمد لله.وصل  اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (31) 
الحلقة (255)
تفسير سورة النساء  (37)


في كل وقت وحين يحصل الافتراق، ويقع الخلاف، وقد أمر الله عز وجل عباده إذا  نشب بينهم الخلاف أن يكون مردهم والحكم الفصل بينهم هو كتاب الله عز وجل  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما أمر الله عز وجل به يطاع، وما وجه به  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتثل، وتترك أفكار الناس واجتهادات البشر  جانباً؛ لأنهم قاصرون، يحصل منهم الخطأ كما يحصل منهم الصواب وما من أحد  منهم معصوم.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ). فالحمد لله على هذا الإفضال والإنعام.وأخرى يقول فيها  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو  يتعلمه، كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وثالثة: الملائكة تصلي علينا: اللهم  اغفر لهم، اللهم ارحمهم؛ حتى نصلي العشاء ونخرج من المسجد، ماذا نبغي بعد  هذا؟!والوقت ليس بمانع لنا من طلب عيشنا والحصول على أقواتنا، كل البشر  كفاراً ومؤمنون إذا دقت الساعة السادسة تفرقوا للهو والباطل وتركوا العمل،  ونحن لم لا نتفرغ لذكر الله، لطلب الهدى، للتزلف إلى الله، لذكره وتلاوة  كتابه؟ وا أسفاه.. وا أسفاه.. أين ذهبت أمة رسول الله؟ صرفوها عن بيوت  الله؛ لتجهل، فتضل فتفسق وتفجر وتحرم سعادة الدنيا وكمالها.بالأمس تلونا  آيتين ودرسنا الأولى منهما، فإليكم إعادة التلاوة، وأذكركم فيما بعد بما  فهمناه من الآية الأولى ونتدارس الآية الثانية إن شاء الله.يقول تعالى ونحن  في سورة النساء: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا  حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا   [النساء:58-59].بالأمس خرجنا مطمئنين على أننا من أهل الأمانات، والذين كان  فيهم مرض وضعف وصفنا لهم تلك الوصفة الربانية ذات الأرقام الثمانية، وهم  يعملون بها ويعالجون ما أصابهم من ضعف على ضوئها، وأصبحنا تضع عند أحدنا  مليار دولار، والله لا يخونك في ريال واحد، أودعه ما شئت وقل له: احفظ هذا  أمانة عندك، يحفظ ذلك ولو يموت دونه؛ لأننا عرفنا الأمانة التي أمر الله  تعالى بحفظها وأدائها،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ  [النساء:58]، يا  عباده.. يا أولياؤه!  أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا   [النساء:58].                               
 وجوب العدل في الحكم وعدم الحيف فيه                                                                                                    
                               يقول الله تعالى:  وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ  تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ  [النساء:58].معشر الإخوان، معشر المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! ليس شرطاً أن تكون قاضياً فتعدل أو حاكماً، كلنا مأمور أن  يعدل:أولاً: بين نسائه. ثانياً: بين أولاده. ثالثاً: في صحبته. رابعاً: أن  يعدل وأن يكون عدلاً في كلامه إذا تكلم، فلا يجر ولا يحيف. أن يعدل في  طعامه وشرابه، فلا يسرف حتى يثخن فيهلك، ولا يقلل ويجف حتى ييبس ويعجل. في  إنفاقه على أهله يجب أن يعدل، يجب أن يعدل في مشيه ما يتماوت ولا يجري  ويسرع؛ يعتدل، العدل مأمور به، والعدل خلاف الجور والظلم، حاجة بين شيئين  اعتدلت، مالت انحرفت، العدل في القول والفعل والقضاء والحكم كل من أسند  إليه أمر ليحكم فيه يجب أن يعدل؛ لأن الله أمر به أو لا؟  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا  حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ  [النساء:58]،  سواء كنت أميراً أو كنت قاضياً أو مسئولاً، أو كنت في بيتك أو كنت في سوقك،  أو كنت حيث ما كنت، إذا أسند إليك القضاء في قضية فاعدل، ولا تخش إلا  الله.والذين لا يعدلون يا ويلهم؛ لأنهم عصوا الله عز وجل، ما أطاعوه في ما  أمر وفرض.إن الله نعما وعظنا به، إذا أمرنا بأداء الأمانات بيننا؛ ليسود  الإخاء والمودة والولاء، وأمرنا بالعدل بيننا؛ حتى لا يبقى ظلم ولا جور ولا  حيف، وبذلك تصبح أمة كأننا كواكب في السماء، فقط لو أطعنا الله في هذا  الحكم لسدنا، لا إله إلا الله، يا شيخ! بلايين المسلمين ما درسوا هذا  الآية، ولا سمعوا بها، كيف نعدل؟ وكيف نعرف؟ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا  يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ  [النساء:58]، أي: يأمركم به العدل وأداء الأمانة، عليهما  تستقيم المجتمعات البشرية، فإذا خينت الأمانة وعبث بها، وجير في الحكم  والعدل هبطت الأمة، تصبح كالكلاب، يأكل بعضها بعضاً؛ ولهذا قال:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا   [النساء:58]، لأقولكم،  بَصِيرًا  [النساء:58]، بأحوالكم، والظاهر كالباطن،  فراقبوا الله عز وجل. والآية بعد هذه اسمعوا هذا النداء الإلهي.                                                                                                        
نداءات الرحمن في كتابه وشفاؤها للأبدان                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          كم نداءات الرحمن في القرآن؟ تسعون نداءً، المفروض أن كل مؤمن  ومؤمنة يعرف هذه النداءات، وقد درسناها نداءً بعد نداء، ووزعت منها الألوف،  وطالبنا بترجمتها، وقلنا: المفروض كل فندق، كل نزل، في كل سرير موضوع  نداءات الرحمن، قبل أن ينام الضيف أو النازل، يسمع نداء من نداءات ربه،  الله أكبر! ربك تسمع نداه؟ إي والله، كيف يتم هذا؟ إي نعم، تسمع نداء ربك  إليك.ومع هذا فما زلنا كما كنا، نداءات الرحمن، تسعون نداء في الإيمان، في  العبادة، في السياسية، في العسكر، في الجهاد، في كل متطلبات الحياة، حتى  الوضوء، و(75%) بها جاهلون؛ لا يعرفون أن لله نداءات، وأنه ناداهم، وقد  عرفنا أنه من رحمته بنا، ولطفه وإحسانه إلينا، ما ينادينا إلا ليعلمنا ما  نحن به جاهلون، أو ليأمرنا بما يسعدنا، أو لينهانا عما يلوث حياتنا ويسقط  بنا إلى السفول والنزول، أو ينادينا ليبشرنا فتنشرح صدورنا، وتطمئن قلوبنا،  ونواصل سيرنا في طريق السلام، أو ليحذرنا حتى نرهب ونخاف من الوقوع في  الشر والفتن والبلاء، ما نادانا لهواً ولا لعباً، حاشاه جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه.تسعون نداءً، كل مؤمن يحفظ تلك النداءات، ويفهم معناها، ويعمل بها  يصبح سيد الناس ولا فخر، لا يحتاج إلى كلية ولا جامعة، فقط يحفظ النداءات  ويفهم معناها ويطبقها، ليصبح أعلمنا، وأعبدنا، وأصلحنا. يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ، قولوا: لبيك اللهم لبيك وسعديك، والخير بيديك، والشر  ليس إليك، أو ما تشعرون أنكم منادون؟ من قال: أنا لا.. اجعل برنيطة على  رأسك وامش إلى أوروبا؛ ما تنادى ولا أنت أهل لهذا. لكن نادى المؤمنين، يا  من آمنتم بالله رباً وإلهاً، وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد رسولاً، وآمنتم بلقاء  الله، والجزاء في الدار الأخرى، أنتم الأحياء بإيمانكم، ينادكم ربكم  ليأمركم أو ينهاكم، أو يبشركم أو ينذركم، أو يعلمكم ما أنتم به جاهلون،  الحمد لله، قولوا الحمد لله، والله الحمد لله ما نحن ومن نحن حتى ينادينا  ربنا؟ الله أكبر.وسر ذلك أننا مؤمنون، المؤمن حي، يسمع، يبصر، يتذوق، ينطق،  يأخذ ويعطي، يمشي ويقعد، لإيمانه الذي هو قوة حياته، الكافر ينادى؟ يسمع؟   إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا  وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ  [النمل:80]، هكذا يقول الله لرسوله، أولاً: يؤمن  الشخص، فإذا آمن حيي، فإذا حي مره يفعل، انهه يترك، بشره يستبشر، حذره  يحذر، لكمال حياته.فلهذا عرفنا والحمد لله: أن الروح هي الإيمان، آمن عبد  الله أو أمة الله حيي أو حيت، كفر مات وماتت، ضعف إيمانه ما استقر ولا لاحت  أنواره؛ لجهله وبعده عن كتاب الله، فهو مريض تمام المرض، يفعل الواجب  ويترك آخر، يترك معصية ويرتكب أخرى لأنه مريض، يسمعك الآن وغداً ما يسمعك،  فإن نقل إلى مستشفى رباني وعالج شفي بإذن الله، وإن ترك هكذا في أسقامه  أوجاعه يفنى ويهلك وأمره إلى الله، هل هناك مشافي للعلاج؟ آه! مشافي،  مستشفيات، تنفق عليها الملايين، بل المليارات لعلاج الشعب في أبدانه، وهل  من مشافي لعلاج الأراواح؟ يا شيخ! نحن ما نعرف الروح تمرض أو لا تمرض، ما  سمعنا بهذا، نحن فقط نعلم أن العلاج لشفاء الأبدان، أيهما يا مشعر البصراء  أما العميان لا وجود له ولا قيمة له، أيهما أعز الروح أو البدن؟ الروح،  لولا الروح ما قيمة البدن؟ لما تخرج تتركه كالخشبة، كذا أو لا؟ إذا مرض  البدن ومرضت الروح أيهما تستعجل؟ الروح أولاً.إذاً: ومشافي الأرواح: هي  اجتماع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في بيوت الله لتلقي الكتاب والحكمة، وتزكية  النفوس وتطهيرها، وقد امتن الله بهذا على أسلافنا، أما نحن فقد أعرضنا،  فقال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   [الجمعة:2].المستشفى الروحي بيوت الله، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف  دولاب العمل، وغسلنا أيدينا، وتوضأنا وأتينا بنسائنا وأطفالنا إلى بيت ربنا  في قريتنا أو في حينا، نصلي المغرب كما صلينا، ونجتمع كاجتماعنا، النساء  وراءنا دون ستارة، والأطفال صفوفاً منظمين بين أيدينا، والفحول كما أنتم،  والعالم والرباني الذي يعلمنا الكتاب والحكمة، ويعمل على تزكية نفوسنا  وتطهيرها، نجلس بين يديه، ندرس ماذا؟ الفلسفة والمنطق؟ النحو والفقه؟ لا،  فقط ندرس كتاب الله، وسنة رسوله المبينة المفسرة لكتاب الله، ليلة آية،  وأخرى حديثاً، وطول العام، بل وطول الحياة.هذا نظام حياتنا بالنور خط  وبالذهب، هذا حال أمة تريد أن تسود وتسمو وتعلو.عرف هذا الثالوث الأسود،  المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى، فأبعدوا الأمة عن هذا المستشفى؛ لتبقى  مريضة تتخبط يركبون على ظهورها ويسوقنها إلى جهنم. أحلف لكم بالله أو ما  تشكون؟ لا تفهموا أن شيخاً مقبل على الله يكذب عليكم وفي مسجد رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو يتكلم عن جهل.لو نقبل في صدق فقط أربعين يوماً، ما  إن يؤذن المغرب والدنيا وقفت، وكل المسلمين في بيوت ربهم، يتعلمون الكتاب  والحكمة لا مذهبية ولا حزبية ولا عنصريات.. قال الله قال رسوله، مسلم  مسلمون، في أربعين يوماً يتغير تاريخ الدنيا، ما صنعنا هيدروجين ولا ذرة  ولا ولا.. فقط أقبلنا على الله في صدق، وأخذنا نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة..  أربعين يوماً لم يبق فاجر ولا فاجرة، لا ظالم ولا ظالمة، لا بخيل ولا بخيلة  ولا ولا.. كالملائكة على نحو ما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله وأولادهم وأولاد  أولادهم من أحفادهم.ما لنا لا نقبل على هذا الخير؟ ما بلغنا هذا يا شيخ،  ما سمعنا به، أما نحن فمنذ سنة ونحن نصرخ.والآن وضعت رسالة في هذا الباب،  فإذا يسر الله طبعها بعشرات الآلاف تقيم الحجة لله على كل عباده، الحكام  والعلماء والأميين.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله والرسول وأولي الأمر منكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:59].                                
 الأمر بطاعة الله فيما أمر                                                                                                    
                               في ماذا؟ أجيبوا؟ فيما يأمركم بفعله، وفيما ينهاكم عن فعله،  في غير هذا؟ إذا أمر أن تقول قل، أمر أن تترك اترك، أمر أن تفعل افعل،  وهكذا.. ولكن هل يمكنك أن تعرف أوامر الله ونواهيه وأنت جاهل معرض عن كتاب  الله وسنة الرسول؟مستحيل، إذا لم تتعلم وأنت في بيتك، في حجر أمك وأبيك  الحرام والحلال، والواجب وغير الواجب وأنت طفل في البيت، ثم بعد ذلك تجلس  في مجالس العلم وتتعلم، أما أن يعيش أطفالنا في الشوارع يلعبون، وفتحنا لهم  فتنة الدش، والأوراق والعبث، ويتعلمون السخرية والاستهزاء والكذب، وبعد  ذلك يصبحون ربانيين، هذا من باب المستحيل، كيف تطيع الله وأنت ما عرفت ما  أمرك به؟ وإذا عرفت أنه أمرك بالصلاة، هل عرفت كيف تصلي؟ لا بد من معرفة  الكيفية، وإلا ما تنتج الصلاة النتاج الطيب لزكاة النفس. الشاهد من هذا:  أننا مأمورون بطاعة الله في ما أمرنا به من الاعتقاد والقول والعمل والصفة،  وفي ما نهانا عنه من قول فاسد، عقيدة باطلة، سلوك منحرف، صفة خبيثة، يجب  أن نعرف هذا وأن نعلمه، وإن قلت: يا شيخ! هذا أمر صعب وكذا.. أيهما أصعب:  أن تخترق السماوات السبع وتنزل دار السلام في مواكب النبيين والصديقين  والصالحين، أو تلتزم بهذه الآداب؟ أيهما أصعب؟كل عاقل أو مجنون، يقول: هذه  أسهل بكثير، كوني فقط ألتزم بتعاليم الله فقط مدة من الزمان وأموت، أسهل  مليون مرة، كيف نخترق السبع السماوات وننزل بالجنة دار الأبرار؟ ثم الذين  يطالبون بالأمن والرخاء والإخاء والمودة والمحبة و.. و.. و.. بدون أن  يعرفوا أوامر الله ونواهيه، بدون أن يفعلوا ويطبقوا، والله ما تم له أمن  ولا رخاء ولا مودة ولا تلاقي ولا حب، مستحيل، بل تظهر فيهم مظاهر.الآن  بلديات عدة في فرنسا أباحت عقد النكاح على الذكور، يأتي الذكر وبيده آخر  يقول له: اعقد لنا عقد نكاح، يصبح زوجته، أين الترقي؟ وأين الفوز؟ وأين  وأين..؟ آه! ما سبب ذلك؟ ما عرفوا الله ولا الطريق الموصل إليه، جهل بعد  جهل، وكفر بعد كفر.                                                                      
 وجوب طاعة الله ورسوله وأمراء المسلمين                                                                                                    
                                يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:59]، (الرَّسُولَ): (أل) هنا للعهد  والتفخيم والتعظيم، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطاعة الرسول كطاعة الله إذا  أمرك افعل، وإذا نهاك اترك فقط، ومن قال: نكتفي بطاعة الله عز وجل كذا أو  لا؟ نكتفي بطاعة الله.. طاعة الله مجملة، ولهذا بعث رسوله؛ ليبينها، أمر  الله بإقام الصلاة أو لا؟  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ [البقرة:43]، الذي ما يأخذ عن رسول الله  كيف يصلي؟ يطأطئ رأسه؟ يحرك رجله؟ كيف يصلي؟ إذاً: لا بد من رسول يبين كيف  تصلي؟ الركوع والسجود والجلوس والقراءة والتسبيح؛ حتى تعرف، فلهذا الذين  يسمون: بالقرآنيين، أشبه بالملاحدة، وأشبه من الثالوث، في إفساد أمة  الإسلام، هؤلاء، أدنى مؤمن منها يضرب على وجوههم، القرآن فقط، السنة لا،  قالوا: فيها زيادة وضعف، وقوة وكذا.. السنة نتركها.إذاً: علمونا كيف نصوم؟  علمونا كيف نحج؟  وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ [آل عمران:97]،  كيف نحج؟ علمونا كيف نقسم تركاتنا؟ ماذا يقولون؟ إذاً: لابد من رسول الله  أو لا؟والآية نص قطعي الدلالة صريح:  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ [النساء:59]،  ما قال: أطيعوا الله والرسول، هنا:  أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا  الرَّسُولَ [النساء:59]، أي: فيما يأمركم أمراً جازماً، وفيما ينهاكم عنه  نهياً تحريماً؛ إذ فيه مناهي وأوامر آداب، فضائل، مستحبات. وَأُوْلِي  الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ [النساء:59]، وأطيعوا أولي الأمر منكم، ما كرر وأطيعوا؛  لأن طاعة أولي الأمر تابعة لطاعة الله والرسول، والذي يوضح هذا السنة  النبوية، قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله؛ إذ قال: ( من أطاعني فقد  أطاع الله، ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله، ومن أطاع أميري فقد أطاعني، ومن عصى  أميري فقد عصاني )، من أطاع أميري الذي أمرته عليكم فقد أطاعني، ومن عصى  أميري الذي أمرته عليكم ليقودكم فقد عصاني، هذا الحديث فيصل كامل في  القضية، من هم أولي الأمر؟ منا. لا من اليهود ولا النصارى ولا المجوس ولا  المشركون ولا ولا.. (مِنْكُمْ) أيها المؤمنون، عقيدة التوحيد، الإيمان  بالله وبما أمر الله أن نؤمن به، وفق ما بين الله وبين رسوله، العبادات  يؤدونها كما أداها رسول الله وبينها، فكلمة: (مِنْكُمْ)، لطيفة هذه من ألطف  ما يكون، يجوز أن نولي بريطاني علينا؟ فرنسي؟ أسباني؟ الجواب: لا بد وأن  يكون مؤمناً، تقياً، عالماً أيضاً.                                                                      
 صفات أولي الأمر وأعمالهم بين الأمة                                                                                                    
                               من هم أولو الأمر، أي: أصحاب الأمر؟أولاً: الحكام.ثانياً:  العلماء.ثالثاً: أهل الحل والعقد فينا.هؤلاء هم أولو الأمر:الحكام: ينبغي  أن يكونوا عالمين، عارفين، بمحاب الله ومساخطه، عالمين بالأحكام التي  يصدرونها، عادلين في تطبيقها وإنفاذها.العلما
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (32) 
الحلقة (256)
تفسير سورة النساء  (38)


أمر الله عز وجل ولاة الأمور ممن تولى على المؤمنين أن يحفظوا حقوق رعيتهم،  وأن يحكموا بينهم بالعدل، وفي مقابل ذلك أمر الرعية أن يلتزموا بطاعة ولي  الأمر فيما هو معروف للشرع، أما ما كان غير ذلك فلا طاعة إلا لله، وإن حصل  النزاع والاختلاف في شيء من أمور المسلمين فيرد حكمه لكتاب الله سبحانه  وتعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا الخطاب يشمل الراعي والرعية  على حد سواء.                      
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا  الأمانات إلى أهلها ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).فاللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة  النساء، ومع الآيتين الكريمتين اللتين تدارسناهما ليلتين وهذه الثالثة، وما  وفيناهما حقهما ولن نستطيع ذلك، وإنما نأخذ بقدر ما وهب لنا وأعطيناه، هيا  أتلو عليكم الآيتين، وأنتم ترددون التلاوة في نفوسكم أولاً: أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ  إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا  بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ  فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ  تَأْوِيلًا  [النساء:58-59].هيا مع شرح الآيات في كتاب: أسير التفاسير؛  لنزداد يقيناً ونزداد علماً أيضاً.                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [  روي أن الآية الأولى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا  الأَمَانَاتِ  [النساء:58]، نزلت في شأن عثمان بن طلحة الحجبي ].وبيان ذلك  قال: [ حيث كان مفتاح الكعبة عنده بوصفه سادناً -أي: قيماً على البيت،  البيت الحرام- فطلبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه صبيحة يوم الفتح ]،  أي: يوم فتح هذا؟  إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ [النصر:1]، أي:  فتح مكة، فقد كان يديرها المشركون..مغلقة على المؤمنين، متى فتحها الله؟ في  السنة الثامنة من الهجرة (صبيحة)، لما طلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  المفتاح من عثمان أعطاه إياه.قال: [ فصلى في البيت ركعتين -وشاهد صوراً  وتماثيل داخل البيت صورها العرب فأمر بإنزالها وإبعادها وخرج، فقال العباس  رضي الله عنه -عمه- أعطنيه يا رسول الله].أي: أعطني المفتاح لأضمه إلي  فأصبح سادناً وساقياً، السقاية له، ويريد أن يضيف إليها السدانة.[ليجمع بين  السقاية والسدانة، فانزل الله تعالى هذه الآية والتي بعدها ]، وهما  الآيتان اللتان ندرس.وقد يقال: الآيتان نزلتا في المدينة، لأن سورة النساء  مدينة، ولا مانع أن تنزل الآية والآيتان في مكة، وبعد عام عامين، ويقول  جبريل ضعها: يا رسول الله في المكان الفلاني، بين الآية والآية. وجائز أن  يقرأها الرسول استشهاداً بها واستدلالاً، فيفهم الناس أنها نزلت الآن،  والكل صالح وحسن.قال: [ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية والتي بعدها، فقرأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية على الناس -قرأ عليهم ليسمعوها- ودعا عثمان  بن طلحة وأعطاه المفتاح ]، أما هذا الجزء فهو حق ناداه وأعطاه  المفتاح.قال: [ غير أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب ].إن كانت الآية  نزلت في هذه الحادثة، فالله فرض على هذه الأمة أن تؤدي الأمانات طول  الحياة، وعلى أن من حكم منهم أن يعدل في حكمه.(العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص  السبب)، اللفظ عام أو لا؟ اسمع!  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ [النساء:58]،  يدخل فيه هذا كل مؤمن إلى يوم القيامة،  أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ  إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ [النساء:58]، يأمركم  أيضاً:  أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ  بِهِ [النساء:58]، لأنه العدل، وأداء الأمانة، والحياة قائمة على هذين:  العدل والأمانة،  نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ [النساء:58].قال: [ غير أن  العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب؛ ولذا فالآية في كل أمانة، فعلى كل  مؤتمن على شيء أن يحفظه ويرعاه؛ حتى يؤديه إلى صاحبه، والآية تتناول حكام  المسلمين أولاً بقرينة:  وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ  تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ [النساء:58]، العدل: الذي هو القسط، وضد الجور  ومعناه: إيصال الحقوق إلى مستحقيها من أفراد الرعايا.وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ [النساء:58]، يريد أن أمره تعالى أمة  الإسلام حكاماً ومحكومين أمره إياهم بأداء الأمانات والحكم بالعدل هو شيء  حسن، وهو كذلك إذ قوام الحياة الكريمة هو النهوض بأداء الأمانات والحكم  بالعدل ].تذكرون أن العبادات أنها كلها أمانة عندنا، حتى قلم الأظافر.قال: [  وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا [النساء:58]، فيه  الحث على المأمور به -وهو أداء الأمانات والحكم بالعدل- بإيجاد ملكة مراقبة  الله تعالى في النفس ].فالذي يوجد الله له هذه الملكة، ويصبح يراقب الله  في كل حركاته وسكناته؛ قل ما تزل قدمه أو يسقط، إذا علمت أن الله عز وجل  كان وما زال سميعاً لأي قول.. لأي صوت، حتى أصوات النمل وكلمها، سميع وبصير  بكل دقيقة وجليلة، ما تعجز حتى الآلات عن تصوره أو فهمه أو إدراكه فالله  عليم به؛ فإذا وجدت هذه الملكة في النفس، وأصبح عبد الله أو أمة الله يعيش  مع الله، يراقب الله في كل شيء لعلمه اليقيني أنه يسمع ما يقول ويبصر ما  يفعل، أمكنه أن يستقيم على منهج الحق، يبدأ بأمانات الله أولاً، ثم أمانات  عباده، ثم العدل في كل حياته حتى في أكله وشربه كما بينا هذا.قال: [  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا [النساء:58]، فيه -أي: في هذا الجملة من  كلام الله تعالى- الحث على المأمور به ]، وهو الحكم بالعدل وأداء  الأمانة.قال: [ بسبب إيجاد ملكة مراقبة الله تعالى في النفس؛ فإن من ذكر  بقلبه أن الله تعالى يسمع أقواله، ويبصر أعماله، استقام في قوله فلم يكذب،  وفي عمله فلم يفرط، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى.أما الآية الثانية: فإن  الله تعالى لما أمر ولاة أمور المسلمين] قلنا: الإمام ورجاله والقضاة، وكل  من له مسئولية يقوم بها، هو ولي أمر [أمرهم بأداء الأمانات التي هي حقوق  الرعية، وبالحكم بينهم بالعدل، أمر المؤمنين المولي عليهم بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله أولاً، ثم بطاعة ولاة الأمور ثانياً ]، إذا كان الأمير يأمر وما يطاع  ما فائدة وجوده؟ وإذا لم يطع الأمير من يطع الأب أو الأم؟ الفوضى والخراب  والدمار.                                                                      
** منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في التعامل مع الحكام * * 
                               سأل بعض الإخوان بالأمس، قال: كيف نطيع الحكام وهم ما  يحكمون الشريعة الإسلامية؟ نقول: أطعهم حيث أمرك الله ورسوله أن تطيعهم،  فيم تطيعهم؟ فيما هو معروف، جائز، مشروع، أما أن تطيعهم تلبس برنيطة؟ لا.  أن تعلق صليباً في عنقك؟ لا. أن تصنع الخمر في بيتك وتسقيها زوجك وأولادك؟  لا. وهل هم أمروا بذلك؟ والله ما كان، نحن الأتباع المحكوم فيهم، أضعنا  ديننا بأنفسنا، ثم أصبحنا نلقي بالتبعة على الحاكم. اسأل: من موريتانيا إلى  إندونيسيا: هل هناك حاكم شرع قانوناً بأن لا صلاة بعد اليوم؟ سمعتم هذا؟  أو صدر قانون أن من يعلم أنه يخرج زكاة ماله يسجن سبعين سنة؟ حصل هذا  ومنعوا الزكاة؟ هل بلغكم أن أمراً صدر أن أيما امرأة لا تكشف وجهها ورأسها  وتلبس الميكروجيب والمنيجيب، يحكم عليها بالإعدام.. بالقتل.. بالسجن أبداً؟  صدر هذا؟ والله ما كان، هل صدر أمر من حاكم من الحكام: يجب كما ترقى الغرب  والشرق أن نترقى بأن نبيح الخمر ويشربها نساؤنا وأطفالنا في الشوارع، أحصل  هذا؟ هل هناك حاكم قال: ما نعترف بطاعة الأبناء لآبائهم الطاعة للحاكم،  أيها الأبناء لا تطيعوا أولادكم، اضربوهم والعنوهم، نترك هذه الرجعية؟ هل  حصل هذا؟أنا أتكلم، لو كنت في الصين أتكلم بهذا الكلام، إياكم أن يعبث  الشيطان بقلوبكم، ويقول: الشيخ يقول الباطل ويتملق. والله لا أقول إلا ما  أعلم أنه الحق بعينه، ما هذه الوساوس؟ إذاً: وبالأمس قلنا: جاءت  الاشتراكية، العلمانية.. ما هناك حكومة أمرت بالكفر ولا بالشرك ولا ألزمت  بالمعاصي ولا بالفسق ولا بالفجور، واستثنينا دويلة عدن الشيوعية، وقد ذهب  الله بها وأراح المسلمين منها، فقد ألزموا المواطنين بأشياء كفرية، وانتهت  في أيامنا.يبقى للذين يقولون: لا نطيع الحكام وهم لا يحكمون كتاب الله، هذه  هي المشكلة أو لا؟ لما ما تطيعونهم تخرجون عليهم وتقاتلونهم، آلله أمركم  بهذا؟ لا. آلرسول أمر بهذا؟ لا. الرسول يقول: ( عليكم بالسمع والطاعة، وإن  تأمر عليكم حبشي رأسه كالزبيبة )، ويقول: ( إلا أن تروا كفراً بواحاً عندكم  فيه من الله برهان )، اسمعوا وأطيعوا ولا تخرجوا أبداً عن طاعة الحاكم وإن  كان فاسقاً، ظالماً، فاجراً، إلا أن تروا كفراً بواحاً عندكم فيه من الله  برهان، حينئذٍ نخلع هذا الحاكم، ونبعده ونضع غيره، هذا هو الطريق أو لا؟  فأنتم لما تصيحون في بلادكم في حكوماتكم، أين الأمة التي تبايع الإمام إذا  ظهر؟ أمة استباحت المحرمات، واستحلت ما حرم الله، وجهلت الطريق إلى الله،  وما عرفت ربها، ثلاثة أرباعها ما عرفوا الله، وأنت تريد أن تخلع الحاكم،  كيف تخلعه؟ قل لي كيف: بالاغتيالات؟ بالتفجيرات؟ لو بقيتم تفجرون وتغتالون  ألف سنة هل هذا سيسقط الحاكم؟ لا. وهل الله أذن بهذا؟ هل الله أذن في أن  تقتل مسلماً؟ الرسول قال: اقتلوه أو قال: اعزلوه؟ تعزلونه إذا كنتم أمة على  قلب رجل واحد، أمة ربانية، كلهم أولياء الله، تقولون: يا فلان! قلت أو  فعلت ما هو كفراً بواحاً، ابتعد عن الحكم، اعل يا فلان واحكم، هل هذه  الشعوب الهابطة فيها هذه الروح وتقدر على هذا؟ وشاهدنا البلاء ينزل تبجحوا  في البلد الفلاني، وقالوا: ضربوا ضربة شديدة، مات الإسلام من بلادهم، في  البلد الفلاني تنتقل من محنة إلى محنة؛ لأنه سلوك هائج، باطل، حرام، والله  لا يحل. إذا ما عندنا قدرة أن نخلع ونعزل يجب أن نسكت، نعمل كيف نحفظ  ديننا، لا أن نهيج الفتن ونثير المشاغب والمتاعب في أمة حتى ينتهي  الإسلام.هذا أمر الله (وأولي الأمر منكم)، على شرط ما يكون يهودياً أو  نصرانياً أو بوذياً، مؤمن فسق فجر، الشعب ثلاثة أرباعه فسقة فجرة،لم أغير  الحاكم؟ أليس شعبنا ما يصلي وفيه العديد ممن يشرب الخمر والحشيش والباطل  والعقوق والربا والفجر؟ موجود أو لا؟ لماذا ما ننظر إلا إلى الحاكم ونهيج  الناس، مع العلم أن من آدابنا الإسلامية ألا نذكر مؤمناً بفاحشة أبداً، بل  نستر عليه ونغطيها.ما الغيبة؟ ذكرك أخاك بما يكره، فمجالسنا كلها في الطعن  والنقد للعلماء والحكام، ونهيج الجهلة والمساكين فيحملون السلاح، ليتمزقوا  وتتمزق أمتهم.لعلكم ما فهمتم؟افهموا: يجب أن نطيع الحاكم في غير معصية  الله، ( لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق، إنما الطاعة في المعروف )، لا في  المنكر.إذاً: وإذا كان الحاكم ما طبق الشريعة وضعف، أو عجز، أو ضغط عليه  فهذا شأنه ونحن نطبق الشريعة، نحن الذين نطبقها أو الحاكم؟ نحن الأدوات  والآلات، ما نسمح لأحد في قريتنا أن يبيع الخمر، ندخل إلى بيته ونتمرغ بين  يديه، تأتيه جماعة بعد جماعة، اترك هذا الباب وأغلقه حتى يتوب. امرأة كشفت  عن وجهها وخرجت تعربد، نحن المسئولون وليس الحاكم، نأتي إلى ذويها وأهلها  احجبوا ابنتكم.. نحن نتوسل إليكم إلى الله أن تفعلوا وتفعلوا، وهم بشر ما  هم حجارة، ويتعطل ذاك المنكر، وهكذا في قريتنا، في حي شاهدنا إبراهيم ما  يصلي، أو عثمان يصلي يوم ويوم لا، ننتظر الحاكم؟ كيف الحاكم؟ نحن الذي يجب  أن نأمره وأن نزوره في بيته، وفي عمله وندعوه إلى الله؛ حتى ما تفسد حالنا  ونهبط، وهكذا كلما ظهرت معصية بيننا في قريتنا في حينا في أي مكان، نحن  المأمورون بإصلاحها، أما فقط نتبجح بتكفير الحكام، وإذا قلت: ما كفروا؛  كفروك، وقالوا: الحاكم الذي يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله هو كافر، والعلماء  الذين سكتوا كفار، والأمة التي سكتت كافرة، ولم يبق مؤمن إلا الذي يقول  هذا.هذه جماعة التكفير والهجرة، تربت هنا، وخرجت هناك، وتوغلت في الأفغان،  وعادت الآن شراذم هنا وهناك، هذا معتقدهم، الحاكم ما حكم بما أنزل الله  كافر، العلماء سكتوا كفروا، الأمة طأطأت رأسها ورضيت كافرة، من هو المسلم؟  قولوا؟الذي يقول هذا، الذي يكفر المسلمين كلهم هو المؤمن والرسول يقول: (  من قال لأخيه يا كافر فقد بها أحدهما )، من كفر المؤمن فهو الكافر.ثم قضية  الآيات التي يؤولونها بدون فهم، قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44]، وقال:   وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ  [المائدة:45]، وقال:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  [المائدة:47]، لم هذا التكرار؟  الذي يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله يكفر إذا قال: ما نعترف بهذا الدين.. لا أؤمن  بهذه القوانين القرآنية.. أنا كافر بها، هذا كافر أو يشك في كفره؟ لا يشك  في كفره، هيا ماذا نصنع؟ نحاربه، حتى نوجد أنفسنا، قادرون على حربه أو لا؟  قال: نحن غير قادرين.إذاً: نتملق ونعرف كيف نخرج من الفتنة، نحن فقط نتبجح  بكفره، ونحن أعجز ما نكون عن إزاحته، لم نوقع أمتنا في البلاء والشقاء؟  آلله أمر بهذا؟ثانياً: الحاكم إذا كان يصوم ويصلي ومؤمن بالله واليوم  الآخر، كيف تقول: كافر؟ وجد هذه القوانين فرضتها بريطانيا وفرنسا وما عرفها  إلا هي وهو يطبقها، وهو غير مؤمن بها، يكفر؟ والله ما يكفر، الكفر لا بد  له من اعتقاد، إذا اعتقد أن هذا باطل، ولا ينفع ولا يصح أبداً أبعدوه عنه،  كفر قطعاً لا يشك ذو دين في كفره، أما فقط كونه ما طبق، وما قطع يد السارق  ولا رجم الزاني، لعجز أو ضعف أو خوف ما أقول: هذا كافر أبداً، ظالم نعم،  فاسق نعم، خرج عن الطاعة الإلهية.ومنذ سنين قلنا لهم: يا إخواننا، لما  الحاكم نحكم بكفره ننظر: هل نحن قادرون على خلعه ونصب غيره أو لا؟ فإن  قالوا: لا ما نستطيع. إذاً: حرام أن نتكلم بكلمة نحدث بها فتنة، نعمل على  إصلاح أنفسنا، هذا الحاكم ما أصلحنا.. ما هو متهيئ للصلاح، إذا نعمل على  إصلاح أنفسنا، أما أن نكون نحن ثلاثة أرباعنا لا صلاة، لا زكاة، لا ذكر  الله لا تقوى الله، والتكالب على الدنيا، والفسق والفجور، ونقول: الحاكم  فقط.أمور تحرق القلوب، وقد شاهدنا آثار هذه الحركات، لو نسمي بلاد مسحوا  الإسلام بها، وها نحن الآن في الديار الجزائرية، النار ملتهبة، أيجوز لمسلم  أن يقتل مسلماً؟تكفره ظلماً وعدواناً وتقتله؟ كيف يصح هذا؟ ما هي النتائج،  ما جاء الرسول بهذا، ولا جاء الإسلام بهذا أبداً، الرسول ثلاثة عشرة سنة  في مكة ما أمر صحابياً مؤمناً أن يغتال مؤمناً، والله ما أمر، ثلاثة عشر  سنة في مكة أو لا؟ وإخوانه يضطهدون ويعذبون أو لا؟ وهو يهرب بهم من جهة إلى  جهة، هل سن سنة اغتيال أو قتل وهم مشركون كافرون؟ وهذا أخوه يصلي في  المسجد ويقتله.هذه هي ثمار الجهل والعياذ بالله، ما عرفنا الله ولا عرفنا  الطريق إليه.إذاً: أنا أتحداهم: دلونا على جماعة غضبت لله، واستطاعت أن  تقيم دولة إسلامية؟ كيف ما لا يوجد؟ لأن الأمة لاصقة بالأرض، ما هي أهل  أبداً لأن تعبد الله وحده وترفع راية لا إله إلا الله إلا الله، فلما ربى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المؤمنين من المهاجرون والأنصار، جاء الأمر إلهي:   أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا  [الحج:39]،  (أُذِنَ)، من الآذن؟ الله لا إله إلا هو،  أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ  بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   [الحج:39].                                                                      
** تابع معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ أما الآية الثانية، فإن الله تعالى لما أمر ولاة  أمور المسلمين بأداء الأمانات التي هي حقوق الرعية، وبالحكم بينهم بالعدل،  أمر المؤمنين المولي عليهم بطاعته وطاعة رسوله أولاً، ثم بطاعة ولاة الأمور  ثانياً، فقال:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:59] ].ما  قال: وأطيعوا أولي الأمر، ما أعاد الفعل؛ لأن طاعة ولي الأمر تابعة لطاعة  الله والرسول، فإذا أمر ولي الأمر بمعصية الله فلا طاعة.فقال:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ [النساء:59] والطاعة لأولي الأمر مقيدة بقيد،  ما هو بما كان معروفاً للشرع، أما في غير المعروف فلا طاعة في الاختيار،  إذا كنت مكرهاً والكرباج على رأسك، والحديد، في يديك، وقالوا: سب الله. ما  أنت بمختار، لكن في حال الاختيار ما في إكراه ولا إلزام، وقال الأمير: افعل  كذا أو كذا من الباطل، لا يحل أن تفعل أبداً، الطاعة في المعروف.قال: [  وإنما الطاعة هي في المعروف، ولا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق.وقوله تعالى:   فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  [النساء:59] فهو خطاب عام للولاة والرعية، فمتى حصل خلاف في أمر من أمور  الدين والدنيا وجب رد ذلك إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيما حكما فيه وجب قبوله حلواً كان أو مراً ].يبقى: أين الذين يعرفون كلام  الله وكلام رسوله حتى نرد إليهم ما اختلفنا فيه؟يجب أن يوجد في كل قرية،  في كل مدينة العالمون بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.. العلم  الصحيح.. علم الفقه والبصيرة ما هي مسائل سطحية لا نظير لها،  فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ [النساء:59] من يقوم مقام الله في القرية أو المدينة؟ العالم  بكتاب الله، الفاهم لأسراره، العليم بشرائعه بما فيه من حلال  وحرام.والرسول من يخلف الرسول أيضاً فينا؟ العالم بسنة رسول الله، الفقيه  فيها، المحقق لمعانيها. [  فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  [النساء:59] فهو خطاب عام للولاة والرعية، فمتى حصل خلاف في أي أمر من أمور  الدين والدنيا وجب رد ذلك إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فيما حكما فيه وجب قبوله حلواً كان أو مراً.وقوله تعالى:  إِنْ  كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [النساء:59] ] ما هي  دعوى [ فيه: أن الإيمان يستلزم الإذعان ] والتسليم [ لقضاء الله ورسوله ]  ومن رفع رأسه وأبى كفر ما هو بمؤمن بالله ولا باليوم الآخر [ وهو يفيد أن  رد الأمور المتنازع فيها إلى غير الشرع قادح في إيمان المؤمن.وقوله:   ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا [النساء:59]، يريد ذلك الرد والرجوع  بالمسائل والقضايا المختلف فيها إلى الكتاب والسنة هو خير حالاً ومآلاً ]  أي: مستقبلاً [ لما فيه من قطع النزاع، والسير بالأمة متحدة متحابة متعاونة  ].هذا هو القرآن الذي نقرأه على الموتى.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               هاتان الآيتان فيهما هداية عجيبة، عرفناها، من باب التقرير  اسمع.قال: [ هداية الآيتينمن هداية الآيتين:أولاً: وجوب رد الأمانات بعد  المحافظة عليها ].حافظ عليها لعام أو عامين... الزمن المطلوب وتقدمها كما  هي، سواء كانت ليهودي أو نصراني أو لفاسق أو لفاجر، أو حتى لمكار، اؤتمنت  على شيء يجب أن ترده.[ ثانياً: وجوب العدل في الحكم وحرمة الحيف والجور فيه  ].وفي غير الحكم أيضاً بينا أن العدل في الكلام يجب أن يكون عدلاً، في  النظر إلى وجه امرأتيك تبتسم في هذه وتبتسم في هذه في كل حياتنا العدل.[  ثالثاً: وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول وولاة المسلمين من حكام وعلماء فقهاء  ].إذا أمر الحاكم يأمر بأمر الله، وإذا أمر العالم بأمر الله أيضاً، إذا  أفتاك الفقيه هذا ما يجوز، لا تقل: ماذا فيه؟ وتصر على عدم الطاعة حرام ما  أطعت أولي الأمر. [ لأن طاعة الرسول من طاعة الله، وطاعة الوالي من طاعة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لحديث: ( من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ) ].رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حادثة أقرأها عليكم:قال: ورد أو روي في الصحيح  أن عبد الله بن حذافة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وكان به دعابة. من أخلاقه أنه  يداعب الإنسان إذا جالسه وما إلى ذلك، بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  على سرية من ألف أو خمسمائة أو عشرة سرية تسري للعدو، بعثه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم على سرية فأمرهم عبد الله بن حذافة يوماً أن يجمعوا حطباً  فجمعوا الحطب، ويوقدوا ناراً، فأوقدوا النار في ذلك الحطب العظيم، ففعلوا،  ثم أمرهم أن يدخلوها، ادخلوا النار، محتجاً عليهم بقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أطاع أميري فقد أطاعني، ومن عصى أميري فقد عصاني ).إذاً فماذا  يفعلون؟ إذا عصوه عصوا رسول الله، وإذا عصوا رسول الله عصوا الله، وقال:  ادخلوها. فلم يستجيبوا له، وقالوا له: إنما آمنا وأسلمنا لننجو من النار،  فكيف نعذب أنفسنا بها؟! وتركهم، هو أراد فقط أن يمتحنهم، قال: وذكر ذلك  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( لو دخلوها ما خرجوا منها، إنما  الطاعة في المعروف ) لو دخلوها ما خرجوا منها إلى يوم القيامة أبداً ( إنما  الطاعة في المعروف ) ، فإذا الأمير أو العالم أمر بمعصية ما يطاع أبداً..  ونفس الحاكم ما يأمر بالمعصية لأنه عارف ما يطاع فيها، من يطيعه؟قال: [  ثالثاً: وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول وولاة المسلمين من حكام وعلماء فقهاء  ].أما عالم بالهندسة أو المكانيك! لا. علماء فقهاء بأسرار الشريعة. [ لأن  طاعة الرسول من طاعة الله، وطاعة الوالي من طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  للحديث الصحيح: ( من أطاعني فقط أطاع الله، ومن أطاع أميري فقط أطاعني،  ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله، ومن عصى أميري فقد عصاني ) ].هذه محفوظة في الزمان  الأول عند النساء والرجال والعوام.[ رابعاً: وجوب رد المتنازع فيه: عقيدة  أو عبادة أو قضاء إلى الكتاب والسنة ].اختلفنا في مسألة في العقيدة نردها  إلى الله ورسوله، في العبادة سنة أو باطل أو بدعة نردها، في مال فلان لفلان  نرده إلى الكتاب والسنة.[ وجوب رد المتنازع فيه: عقيدة أو عبادة أو قضاء  إلى الكتاب والسنة، ووجوب الرضا بقضائهما ].إذا حكم الحاكم أو العالم بأن  الحق لفلان يجب أن تبتسم أنت وترضى، وتخرج وأنت فرح، لأن الله نجاك من  باطل.[ خامساً: العاقبة الحميدة والحال الحسنة السعيدة في رد أمة الإسلام  ما تنازع فيه إلى كتاب ربها وسنة نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم ].                                                                                                       
**حكم إطلاق لفظة سيدنا عند ذكر النبي وغيره                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          سائل بالأمس يقول: لم الشيخ يقول: سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟أولاً: هذه القضية اعلموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قال لأصحابه  قولوا: سيدنا، علمهم الأذان والإقامة والتشهد بأن يقول المؤمن: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فلا ينبغي لمؤذن على المنارة  يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً رسول الله، والذي في  صلاته بين يدي ربه يتشهد ما يقول: وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً رسول الله؛ لأن  الرسول علمهم قالوا: أما السلام عليك فقد عرفناه، فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال: (  قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد )، ما قال: على سيدنا محمد وعلى  سيدنا إبراهيم، وهذه كتب السنة من موطأ مالك أول كتاب إلى الصحاح إلى  غيرها، لا توجد فيها هذه الكلمة عند السلف أبداً، انتبهتم؟لكن لما هبطت  الأمة وأصبحت تسيد من هب ودب، وأصبح الشائع: سيدنا علي ، سيدنا فلان، سيدنا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كذا أو لا؟ وارتفع مستوى الجهل حتى إذا  سمعوا شخصاً ما يقول: سيدنا رسول الله، يكفرونه، أو يغلقون آذانهم، أو  يحرمون وجودهم من طلب العلم، فهمتم هذا أو نحلف لكم؟ والله العظيم، هذه  وضعية هذه الأمة من يوم ما هبطت بالجهل بالكتاب والسنة، فنحن نقول: إذا أنت  قلت في مناسبة: سيدنا. على المنبر ما يضر، لا سيما إذا كنت تراعي ذلك  الجانب التائه الهابط؛ لتسترده له، وتعود به للصواب.فخلاصة القول: ما علمنا  الرسول أن نقول فيه: سيدنا، نقول، وما لم يعلمنا لا نقول فيه وما نبتدع  بدعة، والرسول قال: ( أنا سيد ولد آدم ولا فخر ) إي والله العظيم لا سيد  فوق رسول الله من البشرية قط، كذا أو لا؟ وإنما العبادة شيء والتمدح شيء  ثاني.فلهذا إذا تشهدنا نقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا صلينا عليه: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل  محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد؛ لأن الصحابة  والتابعين والأئمة هذه كتبهم ما قالوا: سيدنا فيها، وهل نحن أعلم منهم، أو  نحن أفضل أو أفقه؟ خطأ.المهم هذا من آثار الجهل والهبوط، فمن قال: سيدنا ما  كفر ولا أثم، هو سيدنا رغم أنوف الكافرين، ومن لزم السنة خير له من أن  يزيد في دين الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (33) 
الحلقة (257)
تفسير سورة النساء  (39)


إن الإعراض عن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الخصومة، وعدم  إقامتهما بين المتخاصمين لهو دليل على مرض في القلب، ونفاق عند العبد،  فالله عز وجل ورسوله هما الحكم العدل، ودستورهما هو الدستور القويم الذي  يعطي كل ذي حق حقه، فعلى المسلم الحق التحاكم إليهما وقبول ما حكما به برضا  ويقين، والتسليم لهما في سائر أمور الدنيا والدين.                     
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن مع هذه  الآيات المباركات الأربع، هيا نتلوها، ثم نتدبرها ثم نشرحها، لنعلم مراد  الله تعالى منها، فما كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وما كان واجباً نهضنا به، وما  كان ممنوعاً تخلينا عنه وتركناه، وما كان أدباً سامياً تأدبنا به، وهذه  هداية القرآن الكريم.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، مع العلم  أننا مع سورة النساء. أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ  آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ  أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا  بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   *   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى  الرَّسُولِ رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْكَ صُدُودًا   *   فَكَيْفَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ  جَاءُوكَ يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلَّا إِحْسَانًا  وَتَوْفِيقًا   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ مَا فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَعِظْهُمْ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  قَوْلًا بَلِيغًا  [النساء:60-63].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات!يخاط
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (34) 
الحلقة (258)
تفسير سورة النساء  (4)


لما أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بصلة الأرحام وحرم قطعها، أتبع ذلك بالأمر  لأوصياء اليتامى أن يعطوهم أموالهم إذا هم بلغوا سن الرشد، ونهاهم أن  يستبدلوا أموال اليتامى الطيبة بأموالهم الرديئة، لما فيه من أذيتهم  والإضرار بمصالحهم، ومن كان عنده يتيمة في حجره وكان لها مال فلا يتزوجها  إن خشي أن يظلمها، وإنما يزوجها لغيره، ويختار هو من شاء من النساء غيرها  مثنى وثلاث ورباع مما أحله الله لعباده.                     
قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم ولا  تتبدلوا الخبيث بالطيب ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليلتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين!وها نحن مع سورة النساء،  ويا لها من سورة، وهنيئاً للمؤمنات بهذه السورة المباركة، نتلو الآيات،  وقد تلوتها في عجالة بالأمس، ثم ندرسها من الكتاب لنقف على أسرار هذه  الآيات وأحكامها الشرعية.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: وَآتُوا  الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا  كَبِيرًا   *  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا   *  وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ  صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا  فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا  [النساء:2-4].‏                               
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [شرح الكلمات]قوله [  الْيَتَامَى  [النساء:2]: جمع يتيم ] وهو الفرد [ذكراً كان أو أنثى  ].وحقيقة اليتيم: من مات والده وهو غير بالغ، أما إذا مات الوالد والابن قد  بلغ سن الرشد والتكليف فلا يقال فيه يتيم، أما الحيوانات من الأنعام  وغيرها فاليتيم فيها هو من ماتت والدته؛ لأن الشاة إذا مات جديها أو خروفها  لا يعوله والده ولا يعترف به، والبقرة إذا مات الثور، هل العجل يبحث عن  والده؟ لا. معه أمه، لكن إذا ماتت الأم تيتم، وأصبح منفرداً يستحق الرحمة  والإحسان.قال: [  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ [النساء:2] ]  والخبيث [ الحرام. والطيب: الحلال ]  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ  بِالطَّيِّبِ [النساء:2] أي: لا تستبدل الحرام بالحلال، أو الحلال بالحرام،  فتأخذ الحرام وتترك الطيب الحلال.قال: [ الخبيث: الحرام. والطيب: الحلال.  والمراد بها هنا: الرديء والجيد ].المراد من الطيب هنا: الجيد. كالتمر  الجيد، والخبيث هو الرديء من زرع وتمر أو غير ذلك، فالجيد هو الطيب،  والخبيث هو الرديء الذي لا يصلح ولا يقبل.وقوله: [  حُوبًا كَبِيرًا  [النساء:2]: الحوب: الإثم العظيم. أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا [النساء:3] أي. أن لا  تعدلوا ] والقسط هو العدل، والإقساط مصدر العدل، والقاسط الظالم الجائر،  والمقسط العادل:  وَأَمَّا الْقَاسِطُونَ فَكَانُوا لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَبًا  [الجن:15]. من هم القاسطون؟ الظالمون الذين بدل أن يعبدوا سيدهم ومولاهم  عبدوا الهوى والدنيا والشيطان، فهؤلاء ظالمون.وورد: ( المقسطون على منابر  من نور عن يمين الرحمن يوم القيامة )، والمقسطون هم العادلون في أقوالهم..  في أفعالهم.. في قضائهم.. في حكمهم.. في كل شيء، حتى في الأكل والشرب لا  يجورون ولا يظلمون.قوله: [  مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ [النساء:3] ] معناه  [ أي: اثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع؛ إذ لا تحل الزيادة على الأربع ].وقوله: [   أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا [النساء:3] ]. أي: أقرب، والدنو القرب، أقول: دنا  مني فلان؛ إذا قرب، وهذا أدنى من هذا؛ أي: أقرب [  أَدْنَى  أقرب أن لا  تجوروا بترك العدل بين الزوجات ] وقوله: [  صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً  [النساء:4] ] الصدقات [ جمع صدقة: وهي الصداق والمهر، ونحلة بمعنى: فريضة  واجبة ] لا بمعنى عطية، فالمهر عطية أعطاهم الله إياها، وهي في حقنا واجبة  بها استحللنا به الفروج [  هَنِيئًا [النساء:4] الهنيء: ما يستلذ به عند  أكله ] الهنيء من الطعام والشراب الذي تجد له لذاذة في فمك ونفسك عند أكله  أو شربه [  مَرِيئًا [النساء:4] المريء: ما تحسن عاقبته، بأن لا يعقب  آثاراً سيئة ].هل هناك فرق بين الهنيء والمريء؟ لما يأكل أخوك أو يشرب تقول  له: هنيئاً مريئاً، هل مريء بمعنى: هنيء؟ إذاً سيكون هذا تكرار للقول،  فالهنيء: ما يستلذ به عند تناوله، تقول: هنيئاً هذا الشراب لك. أي: تجد لذة  فيه. ومريء لا يعقب أثراً سيئاً، فلا تخمة ولا قيء ولا مغص ولا ألم، وأهل  الجنة يقال لهم:  هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا [النساء:4].وأهل المغرب يقولون لمن أكل  أو شرب: صحة، العامة يفتحون الصاد فيقولون: صَحة، فبحثنا من أين جاءتهم  هذه الكلمة، فعثرنا عليها في الصحيح من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وذلكم: أن أم أيمن ، واسمها بركة وكنيت بـأم أيمن ، وهي مولاة رسولنا صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ورثها من أبيه عبد الله لما مات، فقد ترك له خمسة جمال وأم  أيمن ،  وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَى [الضحى:8]، كان صلى الله عليه وسلم  لآدابه الرفيعة يتبول في الليل -ليالي الشتاء- في إناء من طين ويضعه تحت  سريره، ما عندهم مراحيض، ويحتاج إلى أن يخرج، فليلة من الليالي السعيدة  قامت أم أيمن ظامئة، وما عندهم مصباح ولا فانوس البيت كله ظلام، هيا نشكر  الله. ما نستطيع! لو نظل الليل والنهار نقول: الحمد لله. الحمد لله. الحمد  لله. ما نوفيه، المصابيح كأننا في الجنة، وفي بيوتنا في مراحضنا، وأكثرنا  ما عرف شكر الله ولا حمده. بيت النبوة بيت فيه رسول الله، بيت ينزل فيه  جبريل ما عندهم مصباح، فوجدت القدح فيه البول فظنته ماء فشربته ولم تشعر  بمرارة ولا بعدم طيب، يا ليتني كنتها، فقام الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  لشرفه وآدابه ليريقه في الصباح، فأخذ القدح فوجده فارغاً، فنادى: أم أيمن  !أين البول؟ قالت: شربته يا رسول الله! قال: صحة يا أم أيمن ! فوالله ما  شكت بطنها حتى ماتت، صحة يا أم أيمن . دعوة أبي القاسم لا ترد.فمن ثم أخذ  أهل المغرب دعوتهم من هنا، ولا شك أنها نقلت إليهم من أصحاب رسول الله  الفاتحون عبد الله بن جعفر وعقبة بن نافع ومن وأمثالهم.صحة يا أم أيمن ،  ونحن نقول: هنيئاً. والجملة دعائية: اللهم اجعله هنيئاً في بطنه ومريئاً  له.                                                                      
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ معنى الآيات: لما أمر تعالى بصلة الأرحام وحرم قطعها  في الآية السابقة ]وهي قوله تعالى: وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي  تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   [النساء:1] أي: واتقوا الأرحام أن تقطعوها ولا تصلوها، نعم [ لما أمر  تعالى بصلة الأرحام وحرم قطعها في الآية السابقة؛ أمر في هذه الآية أوصياء  اليتامى ] الأوصياء: جمع وصي [ أمر أوصياء اليتامى أن يعطوا اليتامى  أموالهم إذا هم بلغوا سن الرشد، وآنسوا منهم الرشد ] يا أوصياء اليتامى!  إذا بلغوا اليتامى سن الرشد وآنستم وأبصرتم منهم الرشد لا السفه أعطوهم  أموالهم.كم سن الرشد ؟ أول الرشد قد يكون في الخامسة عشر، وقد يتأخر إلى  الثامنة عشر، إذا دخل الولد الثامنة عشر تقطع يده إذا سرق، ويرجم إذا زنى  أو يجلد، ولهذا مالك وتلامذته يقولون: سن البلوغ الثامنة عشر، وغيرهم يقول:  الخامسة عشر، ونحن أمة الوسط نقول: يبتدئ من الخامسة عشر إلى الثامنة  عشر.وللبلوغ علامات وصفات وآيات تدل عليه، منها بالنسبة إلى الذكور: إنبات  الشعر، فإن أنبت الولد الشعر، والمراد به: شعر العانة، الشعر الذي يطوف  بذكره وحول فرجه، إذا نبت الشعر هناك بلغ الغلام.ومن آداب الفقهاء أنهم  قالوا: إذا كان ولدك يهرب من التكاليف، فضع مرآة تحته وهو واقف؛ لأهم لم  يكن عندهم سراويل، فلما تضع مرآة تحته وتنظر تعرف إذا نبت الشعر أو لم  ينبت. حتى ما ينظر إلى العورة نظراً كما هو، مع أنه والده، وأما إنبات  الشعر في الشارب فهذا قد تجاوز البلوغ.وعلامة ثانية، هذه لا يعرفها إلا  الولد: الاحتلام، إذا نام فاحتلم فأفرز المني فقد بلغ، إذا نام فرأى نفسه  يواقع أو يطارد أو يعامل النساء فأفرز المني، وهو ماء أبيض ثخين، هذا المني  شبيه بطلع الذكر من النخل، سبحان الله! ولهذا العامة يقولون: قال سيدنا  رسول الله: (استوصوا بعمتكم النخلة خيراً)، أكرموا عمتكم النخلة؛ لأنها أخت  أبيكم. كيف؟ قالوا: الطينة التي صنع الله منها آدم هي التي نبتت منها  النخلة، والرسول الكريم قال: إن من الشجر شجرة مثلها مثل ابن آدم، فأخذ  الأصحاب يسيحون في الصحارى: ما هذه الشجرة التي مثلها مثل ابن آدم؟ ما  عرفوا. وكان بينهم عبد الله بن عمر ، قال: فوقع في نفسي أنها النخلة، ولكن  استحيت وأنا بين الشيوخ، وحدث بها والده عمر فقال: أي عبد الله ! لو قلتها  لكان أحب إلي من حمر النعم، ثم لما جهلوا قال: النخلة.وفيها شبه كبير  بالرجل المسلم لا الكافر والعياذ بالله، النخلة كل ما فيها صالح، الكرناف،  الليف، الخشب، الطلع، الجريد، التمر.. كل ما فيها صالح، يصنعون منها  الأبواب، يسقفون منها البيوت، الجريد يصنعون منه الفرش، لا إله إلا الله!  مثلها كالرجل المسلم كل ما فيه نافع، كلمته نافعة، نظرته نافعة، أخذه  إعطاؤه كل ما فيه نافع وليس فيه ضرر.إذاً: النخلة كالرجل المسلم كلها خير،  وإذا كان الرجل فيه شر وشرور فلا علاقة له بالنخلة، وإنما علاقته وشبهه  بالسدر وبذات الشوك. قال: [ أمر في هذه الآية أوصياء اليتامى أن يعطوا  اليتامى أموالهم إذا هم بلغوا سن الرشد ].الرشد ضد السفه، الرشيد الذي يضع  كل شيء في موضعه لحكمته وعلمه وتمام عقله، سن الرشد ما هي؟ البلوغ، علامات  البلوغ للذكر الإنبات والاحتلام، وللأنثى الحيض والإنبات أيضاً، إذا حاضت  الجارية وهي بنت عشر أو خمسة عشر انتهى أمرها وبلغت، وأصبحت مكلفة إذا  حاضت، وقد تحيض في الحادية عشرة أو الثانية عشرة بحسب قوة بنيتها، فبلوغ  الجارية أسرع ويأتي قبل بلوغ الغلام. قال: [ فقال تعالى:  وَآتُوا  الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ [النساء:2]، ونهاهم محرماً عليهم أن يستبدلوا  أموال اليتامى الجيدة بأموالهم الرديئة فقال تعالى:  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا  الْخَبِيثَ [النساء:2] أي: الرديء من أموالكم بالطيب من أموالهم -أموال  اليتامى- لما في ذلك من أذية اليتيم في ماله ].المراد من هؤلاء الأوصياء  وإلا لا؟ ما هو كل واحد.قال: [ ونهاهم أيضاً عن أن يأكلوا أموال يتاماهم  مخلوطة مع أموالهم؛ لما في ذلك من أكل مال اليتيم بغير حق، فقال تعالى:   وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ [النساء:2] ].(إلى) هنا  يصح أن تكون بمعنى (مع)، ولا تأكلوا أموالهم مع أموالكم، أي: مخلوطة بها،  ويصح أن تبقى (إلى) على ظاهرها: ولا تأكلوا أموالكم مضافة إلى أموالهم،  مخلوطة إلى أموالهم.[ فقال تعالى:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى  أَمْوَالِكُمْ [النساء:2] وعلل ذلك -التحريم- بأنه إثم عظيم، فقال عز وجل:   إِنَّهُ [النساء:2] أي: الأكل.  كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا [النساء:2] والحوب:  الإثم ]. هنا معنى آية ستأتي:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ  الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا  وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10] آية بالنسبة إلى أهل الإيمان واليقين  جعلتهم فقدوا النوم، وذهبت بلذة الحياة عندهم. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ  أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10] تراه ماء هابط أو طعام وهو في  الحقيقة نار.لما نزلت هذه الآية وقف أوصياء اليتامى ففصلوا أموال يتاماهم  عن أموالهم، فأصبحت المرأة تنصب القدر لتطبخ غداءها وغداء زوجها وأولادها،  وقدر آخر ليتيمها، القربة كانت واحدة؛ والآن قربة الولد اليتيم وحدها يشرب  منها، وقربة الزوجة وأولادها وزوجها ثانية، الفراش كذلك، فصعب الأمر وشق  عليهم وبكوا، أيبكون خوفاً من الدولة؟لا. بل خافوا من الله؛ لأنهم آمنوا به  حق الإيمان، والله لقد كربوا وحزنوا، فنظر الله تعالى إلى أوليائه وصالح  عباده فرحمهم؛ فأنزل آية من سورة البقرة بعد النساء:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْيَتَامَى [البقرة:220] يسألونك يا رسولنا عن اليتامى ماذا يعملون  بأموالهم؟ أجبهم:  قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ [البقرة:220] اخلطوا مالكم  مع مالهم على شرط أن يكون مالهم متوفراً محفوظاً نامياً، فالتي تنصب قدراً  خاصاً بالولد، الفلفل والبطاطس واللحم يكلفه هذا الغداء كم؟ عشرون ريالاً،  لما يكون مع خمسة أولاد وزوجة وأم كم؟ ثمن وإلا لا؟ ثمانون ريالاً عليه  منها عشرة ريال فقط، أيهما أولى الخلط أم الفصل؟ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ  الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ  فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ  [البقرة:220] إذا كان خلطهم لأجل تنمية أموالهم وإصلاحها والزيادة فيها  اخلطوا، وإذا كان الخلط لتأكلوا أموالهم فلا.سبحان الله العظيم! أرأيتم كيف  يتلقى المؤمنون تعاليم الله وهدايته وشرعه وأحكامه! أصبحوا أمة مضرب المثل  في العدل والمعرفة والكمال، عرف عدونا هذا وسلب القرآن منا والسنة وتركونا  كالحيوانات يأكل بعضنا بعضاً.ماذا فعلوا؟ يا شيخ! ما لك تقول هذا؟ ما لي!  نسبة العالمين في أمة الألف مليون والله لا تزيد على واحد في المائة، وتسعة  وتسعون همج رعاع ضياع لا يعرفون الحق من الباطل، ما يجلسون في حجور  العلماء، ولا يسألون ولا يتعلمون، ولا يقرءون كتاباً ولا سنة، ولا يرحلون  لطلب العلم، كيف يتعلمون؟ إذاً: يصح خلط مال اليتيم بمال الوصي على شرط: أن  يكون الخلط أنفع لليتيم وأصلح لماله؛ فإن كان الخلط ينقص مال اليتيم  وينتفع الوصي به لا يحل أبداً، وهذه الآية المحرمة هي هذه: ولا تأكلوا  أموالكم مخلوطة إلى أموالهم، وعلل ذلك بأنه إثم عظيم، فقال عز وجل:   إِنَّهُ [النساء:2] أي: الأكل.  كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا [النساء:2] والحوب:  الإثم.قال: [ هذا معنى الآية الأولى:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ  إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا [النساء:2].وأما الآية  الثانية؛ فقد أرشد الله تعالى أولياء اليتيمات ] لا اليتامى الذكور [  أولياء اليتيمات إن هم خافوا ألا يعدلوا معهن إذا تزوج أحدهم وليته أرشدهم  إلى أن يتزوجوا ما طاب لهم من النساء غير ولياتهم مثنى وثلاث ورباع. يريد  اثنتين اثنتين أو ثلاث ثلاث أو أربع أربع كل بحسب قدرته، فهذا خير من  الزواج بالولية فيهضم حقها وحقها آكد لقرابتها ].وإليكم ما قالت أم  المؤمنين، روى مسلم صاحب الصحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، من عائشة هذه؟ لو  تجمع نساء العالم كلهن ما كن مثل عائشة أبداً. هل هي جامعية؟ عندها  دكتوراه؟                                                                     
 المرأة المسلمة وحاجتها إلى التعليم                                                                                                    
                               اشتكت بعض المؤمنات: لم هذا الشيخ يثبط النساء من أن يتعلمن  ويحصلن على شهادات عالية جامعية؟قلنا لهم: سوف تعلمن! من الخير للمؤمنة أن  تتعلم كيف تعبد ربها، كيف تزكي نفسها، كيف تتأهل لدار السلام، أما أن ترمي  بنفسها في المدارس المتوسطة والثانوية والجامعة والهدف معروف، ماذا؟  الوظيفة، وإن كانت خسيسة.لعل الشيخ واهم؟ هذا قلته من أربعين سنة تقريباً  وكان كما قلت، لما بدأ الكتاب في المملكة يكتبون في جريدة البلاد والمدينة:  المرأة السعودية في ظلام، في ديجور، لم لا تفتح لها مدارس وتتعلم؟قلنا  لهم: اسمعوا! المؤمنات بأعيننا، تخرج البنت وتدخل عند جارتها تتعلم كيف  تعبد الله؛ لأن الجار عالم يعلم أمه وزوجته وبناته، وعشنا ألفاً وأربعمائة  سنة والمؤمنات يتلقين العلم من بعضهن البعض، العلم الذي به يعرف الله  ويعبد، به تنمو الأخلاق وتزداد الفضائل، ما هو علم الريال والدينار، وقلنا:  والله! إن فتحتم المدارس الابتدائية لتفتحن الثانوية -وأيامها لم تكن قد  وجدت المتوسطة بعد- ولتفتحن الجامعة ولتوظفن البنات، وتبقى الوظيفة محدودة  في دائرة التعليم، لكن هذه مرحلة أولى فقط، وسوف تَراهن -لا قدر الله- إن  عشت موظفات في الدوائر الحكومية؛ لأنها خطوة فخطوة، وأصحاب هذا الفن  يقولون: هي الظروف، لا تستعجلوا، لا بد وأن تأكلهم جهنم. ما مضت الأربعون  سنة وقد وصلنا الآن إلى الوظيفة بالتعليم.والله تعالى أسأل أن يبقي حكومة  آل سعود أولاد عبد العزيز ؛ فإن هي ذهبت إن لم تروا بناتكم وأخواتكم موظفات  كاشفات عاريات فاذبحوني. أين أنت يا شيخ؟ أحرقوا قبري بالنار؛ لأنها  السنن، والعدو المتربص المتململ يقول: لم يبق هذا النور في هذه البلاد؟ لم  لا تكون هذه كغيرها من العالم؟ لم يبق هذا اللباس الأسود وهذا الحجاب وهذا  التعنتر؟فلهذا أوصي كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ألا يعصي الله في هذا البلد؛ لأن  معاصينا هي التي تسقط حكومة آل سعود. والله الذي لا إله غيره! أيعرف هذا  اليهود والمجوس ولا نعرفه نحن؟ ألسنا أهل القرآن؟ أما قال: ( ويل للعرب من  شر قد اقترب. قالت زينب : أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟ قال: نعم،  إذا كثر الخبث ) عرف هذا الثالوث فهو يملأ بيوتنا بالخبث، وقلوبنا بالضلال،  ونفوسنا بالشهوات بوسائط مختلفة من التلفاز، إلى الدش، إلى المجلة، إلى  الإذاعة، إلى كذا كذا.. حتى ننهار وقد انهار ثلثينا.فلهذا أوصيكم قبلتم أو  لم تقبلوا: ألا يراك الله ترتكب في هذه البلاد ذنباً من الذنوب؛ فإنك تساعد  على إسقاط حكومة القرآن، أما أن تتكلم فيها وتطعن؛ فهذه والعياذ بالله من  أكبر الذنوب والآثام، قد لا تغفر لصاحبها؛ لأنه عمل فيها بالفأس لهدمها.يا  شيخ! لم العلماء ما يقولون هذا؟ أنت فقط تعرف هذا الكلام؟إي نعم. إني على  علم، على بصيرة، على معرفة، عاشت هذه البلاد في أيامها الأولى ما تعرف إلا  بالوهابية، والمذهب الخامس، وأنهم كفار، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا لا  يعرفون السعودي إلا كافر ووهابي، من أثار هذه؟ من هيج هذا؟ لأن راية القرآن  ارتفعت، الأمن ساد، الطهر انتشر، تحقق ما لم يتحقق في أعظم دولة في العالم  مع جماعة من البدو، كيف تم هذا؟ هذا تم لأنه بنيت الدولة على قول الله  تعالى:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ   [الحج:41] عمي عنها المسلمون من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، وما رأوها ولا  شاهدوها، وأقاموا الدول ذات الانتفاخات والصياح ولم يقيموا من هذه الأربعة  ركناً واحداً، من منعهم؟ قالت فرنسا: يا شمال إفريقيا! نعطيكم الاستقلال  على شرط ألا تقيموا دولة القرآن؟بريطانيا لما نادت وحررت ممالك الهند  اشترطت عليهم ألا يكونوا دولة القرآن، لكن لم لا نقيم دولتنا على أسس وضعها  الله لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية؟  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] وحكموا وسادوا، ماذا فعلوا؟ غنوا ورقصوا؟!  أَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41] وتكالب عليهم العرب والعجم. تجولنا في الشرق والغرب  ما نسمع من أحد يثني خيراً على هذه البلاد من عرب وعجم، لم؟ لأن الشياطين  ما تريد أن تبقى هذه الراية. عرفتم هذا؟ أنا أقول: هذه آية الله أقامها في  العباد، لما أيس العالم من وجود دولة إسلامية تقوم على هذه الأركان  القرآنية الأربعة جاء الله بها، وتحقق أمن وطهر وعدل ما عرفته الدنيا إلا  أيام أحفاد أصحاب رسول الله في القرون الثلاثة، ومن وقتها وهم يكيدون  ويمكرون حتى تحللنا وأصبح في بلادنا العهر، الزنا، السرقة، الجرائم،  التلصص، الربا. لا إله إلا الله، أصابع من هذه؟ أصابع الثالوث، ومددنا  أعناقنا وسكتنا، لم ما ينصح بعضنا لبعض؟طهر بيتك لا نسمع فيه إلا القرآن  يقرأ، ما نسمع فيه أغاني ومزامير ولا نشاهد سوءاً ولا أباطيل، أدب أولادك،  علمهم ذكر الله، احفظ بناتك، تحمل العناء والتعب واصبر ولا تخن ولا تغش ولا  تكره، ولا تطلب وظيفة بدون حق.خلاصة القول: الآن كنا في حاجة إلى وقود  للسيارة، ما بقي إلا دقيقتين ثلاثة كيف نعمل؟ قلنا: نتوكل على الله ونمشي  علنا نحصل عليه، ثم وجدنا المحطة. هيا صب، أخذ يصب، لما قال المغرب: الله  أكبر. نزع، قال: ما نزيد، الله أكبر الله أكبر. سبحان الله! قال: نعم  ممنوع، أعطوني عشرة ريالات للترات التي صببتها، هذه الآية من آيات الله،  هذا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، من يوم أن سمعناه ونحن نشاهد الطعن  في الهيئة والنغزة والطعن ما يريدونها؛ لأنها جبل أشم، ودعامة عظيمة للدولة  القرآنية، ونحن نقول: أطيعوا الهيئة، تعاونوا معها، أحبوا رجالها؛ لأنها  أعظم دعامة لكم يا عباد الله، والأعداء يكرهون ويبغضون ويكتبون الطعن في  الجرائد أيضاً؛ لأنهم عالمون ونحن ما عرفنا شيئاً، ما علمنا. خلاصة القول:  يا مؤمن -وسوف تسمع هذا في قبرك- لا تعص الله في هذا البلد أبداً، تريد أن  تعصيه اخرج إلى بلاد أخرى حفاظاً على هذا النور وعلى هذه الدولة القرآنية.  هذا أولاً.وثانياً: إياك أن يسمعك الله تطعن أو تتكلم بسوء في هذه الحكومة؛  لأن الطعنة عبارة عن فأس تضرب وتهدم، والعدو عمل على هذا وعمل وانمدت  الأعناق والبلاء، ما نريد أن تزول هذه الدولة حتى توجد دول عظيمة أخرى  تُحكِّم شرع الله، أما أن يمسح هذا وتقوم الحجة لليهود والنصارى، ما نرضى  بهذا أبداً بحال من الأحوال.كلمة أقولها يضحك منها الهابطون من إخواننا  السعوديين، نقول: والله الذي لا إله غيره! لأن أرضى أن أذبح وأسرتي فرداً  بعد فرد على أن تبقى هذه البقية الباقية على ما هي عليه من الضعف أحب إلي  من أن تذهب، نذبح واحداً واحداً وتبقى هذه البقية، يبقى صوت أمر بالمعروف  ونهي عن المنكر، صوت تطبيق حد من حدود الله هو خير لنا.هيا نعمل: نطهر  ديارنا وبيوتنا وإخواننا، ما نرضى بالخبث؛ لأن العدو عرف أنه إذا ما  استطعنا من طريق حرب الخليج نستطيع من طريق إفشاء الخبث وحب الدنيا  والشهوات والتكالب على أوساخها حتى يهبط الشعب في متاهة، وحينئذ يتم مراد  العدو.هذا الكلام سمعتموه؟ ما تسمعونه، لم ما تنقلونه؟ أنتم أمناء وإلا لا؟  قل: أخي! لا تعص الله في هذا البلد بأي معصية حفاظاً على هذه البقية  الباقية من النور الإلهي، ومن تكلم بكلمة ضد هذه الحكومة نقداً أو طعناً أو  تشهيراً، قل له: اسكت، هذا الكلام لا يصح في راعي غنم فضلاً عن أن يكون في  حاكم مسلم، والهابطون يطعنون في العلماء، في الحكام، في كل واحد؛ لأنهم  هبطوا من علياء السماء، ما عرفوا الله ولا الطريق إليه.                                                                     
 تابع معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ فهذا خير من الزواج بالولية ] ما دمت ما تستطيع أن  تحسن إليها وتزوجت بها لجمالها أو لأجل مالها فقط، لا تتزوجها وتزوج من شئت  من المؤمنات، إن شئت اثنتين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة، فوق أربع لا يصح أبداً،  والإجماع على أن من تزوج أكثر من أربع يقام عليه حد الرجم إذا كان عالماً،  وإذا كان جاهلاً يجلد حتى يتوب.قال: [ هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى  [النساء:3] -أي: اليتيمات-   فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ [النساء:3] ] ولذَّ.[   مَثْنَى [النساء:3]، ] حال كونه اثنتين اثنتين أو ثلاث ثلاث أو أربع أربع [  وقوله:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:3] يريد تعالى: وإن خاف المؤمن ألا يعدل بين زوجاته  لضعفه؛ فليكتف بواحدة ولا يزد عليها غيرها، أو يتسرى بمملوكته إن كان له  مملوكة ]. المملوكة أيام كان الجهاد، غزونا إيطاليا وانتصرنا ماذا نعمل  بالأسرى؟ نقتلهم؟ لا. ماذا نعمل بالنساء والأطفال؟ نجوعهم؟ حرام، نعذبهم؟  لا يجوز، نوزعهم على المجاهدين على شرط أن يطعموهم مما يطعمون ويكسونهم مما  يكتسون، حتى يدخلوا في رحمة الله. المرأة ماذا تصنع بها؟ لها غريزة ولها  شهوة جنسية وإلا لا؟ إذاً: ما دامت عندك وأنت تملكها تسرى بها، تحسن ثيابها  وطعامها وفراشها وتطأها بإذن مولاك ومولاها،  أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:3].إذا عجزت عن التعدد لضعفك، وعدم القدرة على العدل  انكح مرأة واحدة، ولك أن تتسرى بمملوكة من مملوكاتك، اشتريتها أو ملكتها  بجهادك.  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُوا  مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ [النساء:3].[  وقوله:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ [النساء:3] ] الأيمان تملك؟ الجهاد، السيف بم تأخذه بيسارك  أو بيمينك؟ قال: [ يريد تعالى: وإن خاف المؤمن ألا يعدل بين زوجاته لضعفه  فليكتف بواحدة ولا يزد عليها غيرها، أو يتسرى بمملوكته إن كان له مملوكة،  فإن هذا أقرب إلى ألا يجور المؤمن ويظلم نساءه، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:   فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى [النساء:3] -أي: أقرب-  أَلَّا تَعُولُوا  [النساء:3] ].والعول هنا بمعنى الجور، ويكون بمعنى الفقر أيضاً، ما نستطيع  نتزوج اثنتين خشية عدم القدرة على النفقة ويكثر الأولاد.عال يعول إذا افتقر  أيضاً، فلان يعول العائلة الفلانية يزول فقرها بيده.قال: [ وفي الآية  الرابعة والأخيرة يأمر تعالى المؤمنين بأن يعطوا النساء مهورهن فريضة منه  تعالى فرضها على الرجل لامرأته، فلا يحل له ولا لغيره أن يأخذ منه شيئاً  إلا برضا الزوجة؛ فإن هي رضيت فلا حرج في الأكل من الصداق؛ لقوله تعالى:   فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ [النساء:4] ] ما هو كله [  عَنْ شَيْءٍ  مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا [النساء:4] ] تزوجت وأعطيت  عشرة آلاف ريال لا يحل لك أن تأخذ ريالاً واحداً إلا برضاها، فإن رضيت  وأعطتك خلخالها، سوارها، ذهبها لك ذلك.  فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ  [النساء:4] على شرط تكون نفسها طيبة، ما تكون حيية يغلبها الحياء وما ترد  عليك، إذا فهمت هذا ما تأخذ. عرفتم؟ وهذا حتى في الرجال، فلان معروف  بالحياء، وكل من يطلب منه شيئاً لا يرده، إذا عرفت هذا منه فلا يجوز لك أن  تطلبه. ما أخذ بالحياء ما يؤخذ، يعرف بين الناس أفراداً كثيرو الحياء، كل  ما تطلب يعطيك حتى مشلحه؛ هذا ما يجوز أن تطلبه، أنت تعرف أنه ما يردك وهو  ما عنده، فكذلك صداق المرأة إذا تعرف أنها حيية واستحت منك، وقلت لها:  أعطينا ما عندكِ فتعطيك ونفسها غير مطمئنة ولا راضية ما يجوز، لم؟ أما قال  تعالى:  فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا [النساء:4] عرفت  أن نفسها طيبة بما أعطتك.  فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا [النساء:4] فإن  علمت أنها ما أعطتك إلا حياء أو خوفاً منك ما يجوز أن تأخذه. هل فهمتم  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات؟ لو كان المؤمنون في العالم الإسلامي والمؤمنات  كل ليلة في بيوت الله طول العام يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة هل يبقى جاهل أو  جاهلة؟ والله ما يبقى، وإذا رفع الجهل ماذا حل؟ العلم، وإذا حل العلم حل  الطهر والأمن والصفاء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (35) 
الحلقة (259)
تفسير سورة النساء  (40)


طاعة الله عز وجل ورسوله هي مفتاح دار السعادة، والله عز وجل ما أرسل الرسل  إلا ليبلغوا الناس محاب الله فيأتوها، ويبينوا لهم مكاره الله فيجتنبوها،  والتحاكم إلى غير الله ورسوله عصيان وضلال وكفر بعد إيمان، فيجب على كل  مسلم التحاكم عند الخصام إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وقبول ذلك الحكم  والتسليم له، ورضا القلب واقتناع النفس به، وأنه فيه صلاح العبد في الدنيا  والآخرة.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت ندرس كتاب الله  عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء المباركة ومع  هاتين الآيتين المباركتين.إليك
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (36) 
الحلقة (260)
تفسير سورة النساء  (41)

إن التحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله عند الخصومة هو الطريق القويم لحل  الخلافات، والناس في قبولهم لحكم الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على مراتب  بينها أهل العلم في مواطن؛ منهم من يتحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ويقبل  بالحكم على غضاضة في نفسه وهذا مسلم، ومنهم من لا يجد في نفسه حرجاً ولا  غضاضة من قبول الحكم ولو صدر ضده وهو المؤمن، ومنهم من يسلم لحكم الله  ورسوله فرحة به نفسه، مهما كان هذا الحكم، وهذا هو المؤمن الذي بلغ مرتبة  الإحسان.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي  وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم أعطنا وزدنا يا ولينا، إنه لا ولي  لنا سواك!معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! الآيتان الكريمتان اللتان  تدارسناهما بالأمس ما وفيناهما حقهما من التفصيل والشرح والبيان، نعود  إليهما.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ  إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا  أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ  الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا   *  فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا  يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا  تَسْلِيمًا   *  وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ  مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا  لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   *  وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا   [النساء:64-68].هذه الآيات الكريمة وإن نزلت في الرجلين: اليهودي والمنافق  اللذين رفض أحدهما التحاكم إلى رسول الله -وهو المنافق- فإن العبرة بعموم  اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، فالآيات كلها تتناولنا معشر المستمعين، ما من مؤمن  إلا وهو من أهل هذه الآية.                                
 خطر معصية الله ورسوله                                                                                                    
                                قوله جل ذكره:  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا  لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:64]، أليست نصاً قطعي الدلالة صريح  اللفظ ظاهر المعنى في أنه لابد من طاعة الرسول؟ فمعصية الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم مهلكة وجريمة، وخروج عن منهج الكمال والإسعاد في الحياتين،  فالرسول ما أرسل ليتلاعب الناس بأوامره ونواهيه، أو ليختار من شاء أن يختار  أن يفعل ويترك، لا بد من طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطاعة الرسول من  طاعة الله؛ إذ قال تعالى:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ   [النساء:80]؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأمر إلا بما يأمر به  الله، ولا ينهى إلا عما نهى عنه الله.إذاً: فطاعة الرسول من طاعة الله:  و(من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله).وسبق أن ذكرتكم ونفسي بأن هذه الطاعة لن  تخرج أبداً عن كونها عمل على إسعاد الإنسان وإكماله، ما هناك أمر ولا نهي  لا يحقق للعبد المؤمن سعادة وكمالاً، إن شئت تحلف بالله ما أمر الله ولا  رسوله بفعل شيء إلا من أجل إسعاد هذا المأمور وإكماله، والله العظيم! ولا  نهى الله تعالى ولا رسوله عن شيء إلا لأنه ضار مفسد مهلك للإنسان، وإن  أحببت أن تتعرف: أليس الله وليك، أليس الله مولاك، أليس سيدك وأنت عبده؟  فهل يرضى لعبده أن يشقى ويعذب؟ ما يرضى.فكل أوامر الله ونواهيه هي من أجل  إكمال الآدمي وإسعاده في الدنيا أولاً وفي الآخرة ثانياً وأخيراً. وَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:64]،  أي: بأمر الله وإعلامه لنا بذلك؛ لأن الله لا يخاطبنا فرداً فرداً، لابد  من واسطة؛ رسول منا إنسي بشري يتكلم بلغتنا ويبلغنا أمر الله ونهيه من أجل  أن نكمل في آدابنا وأخلاقنا ومعارفنا وأبداننا ونسعد حيث ننجو من الشقاء  والخسران في الدنيا والآخرة. وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ  [النساء:64]  من الرسل، وهم ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً:  إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ .                                                                      
 وجوب التوبة على الفور من الذنوب                                                                                                    
                                قال الله:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا  [النساء:64]،  هذه خاصة باللذين رغبا عن التحاكم إلى رسول الله وتحاكما عند اليهودي كعب  بن الأشرف أو عند الكاهن الجهني، ما وجه خصوصها؟ لأنه تعالى قال لهم في  بيان توبتهم:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:64]،  ظلموا أنفسهم كيف؟ من يبين لنا وجه الظلم هذا؟ ظلموها لما أفرغوا عليها  قناطير الأوساخ، إذ الذنوب كالمزابل والأوساخ، فهي لم تكن مسودة ولا مظلمة  ولا منتنة ولا عفنة، بل كانت مستنيرة؛ لأنها نور، فأفرغوا عليها الأوساخ،  ما وجه الظلم لها؟ لأنهم رغبوا عن التحاكم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وتحاكموا عند يهودي أو كاهن من الكهنة؛ عرضوها للخسار والدمار، ظلم  هذا أو لا؟ نفسك يا بني أو يا أخي لما نزلت من الملكوت الأعلى، ونفخها  الملك في تلك اللحمة أو المضغة كانت في ضوئها ونورها أكثر من هذا النور،  وأهملت بأن تحافظ عليها كذلك، كلما وقع عليها دخن امسحه نظفه، حتى تبقى  مستنيرة، حتى تنتهي هذه الدورة التي تعيشها وتعود إلى الملكوت الأعلى وهي  نور يتلألأ.فكل من يذنب ذنباً أفرغ عليها قطعة من الوسخ، والرسول الحكيم  أستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في هذا التمثيل العجيب: (  إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً )، ذنباً: نكرة، صغير هذا الذنب كان أو كبيراً أي  ذنب، (نكت في قلبه نكتة سوداء، فإذا تاب واستغفر انمسح ذاك السواد)، فإن هو  لم يستغفر ولم يتب وأذنب وقع بجانب النقطة الأولى نقطة ثانية وثالثة  ورابعة وخامسة وسادسة حتى يغطى القلب كاملاً.ثم قال: ( فذلكم الران الذي  قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14] ).فلهذا بإجماع أهل السنة أن التوبة فريضة  لازمة من كل من أذنب وعلى الفور، لا يقول: حتى أصبح، أو حتى أتغدى، أو حتى  كذا.. لا. أذنبت ووقعت: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله أستغفر الله، وأنت نادم  متحسر وعازم أن لا تعود لهذا الخطأ، ومن ثم على الفور يزول ذلك الأثر،  والله العظيم ينمحي إن كنت صادقاً في توبتك!إذاً:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ  [النساء:64] يا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم:   جَاءُوكَ  [النساء:64]، لماذا؟ لأنهم أعرضوا عنك وصدوا عنك، وأنت صاحب  الحق وأنت الوالي والحاكم، المفروض يأتوك، ثم لا يذهبون يتحاكمون إلى دولة  أخرى، أو إلى يهودي أو كاهن من السحرة والدجالين! ظلم هذا أو لا؟                                                                      
 وجوب التحاكم إلى الله ورسوله والرضا بحكمهما                                                                                                    
                                لو جاءوك معلنين عن ذنبهم وتوبتهم واستغفارهم منكسرين  ذليلين  فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ  [النساء:64]. أولاً: يجيئون إلى رسول  الله وهم يقولون: نستغفر الله.. نستغفر الله نستغفر الله ونتوب إليه،  استغفر لنا يا رسول الله؛ لاستغفر لهم رسول الله:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ  لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ  [النساء:64]، لماذا يستغفر لهم الرسول؟ لأنه صاحب الحق،  ظلموه أو لا؟ أو قل: أهانوه، ما اعترفوا بدولته ولا سلطانه ولا حكمه؛ لأن  مواطناً في دولة من الدول يرفض أن يتقاضى في دولته، ويتقاضى في سفارة أخرى،  يرضى عنه الحاكم وأهل البلاد؟ ما يعقل هذا أبداً، كيف يتركون الحاكم  العام؛ رسول الله ويتحاكمون عند يهودي؟! فالحق حق الرسول، فلهذا لن تقبل  توبتهم إلا بهذه الشروط الثلاثة: أولاً: أن يأتوا مذعنين منكسرين؛ تكبرتم  أمس واليوم تأتون وأنتم في ذل وذلة، ثانياً: مستغفرين الله تائبين إليه من  التحاكم عند أعدائه، ثالثاً: ويستغفر لهم رسول الله، بمعنى: يتنازل عن حقه  بالمعنى القريب، يستغفر لهم معناه أنه راض عنهم الآن، كان متأثراً وغاضباً  وساخطاً عليهم:  وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ  تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:64]، هذا جواب: لو:  لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ  تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:64]، كثير التوبة يتوب على كل من تاب إليه  ورجع، وقرع بابه واطرح بين يديه، ورحيماً، يرحم ولا يعذب.هذه الحادثة  بعينها خاصة أو لا؟ لكن هل يجوز لنا نحن أن نتحاكم إلى غير الكتاب والسنة،  ماذا تقولون؟ الذي يقول: يجوز لنا أن نتحاكم إلى غير الكتاب والسنة انسلخ  من الإسلام فليراجع الطريق من جديد، ويقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد  أن محمداً رسول الله، كيف نواجه هذه المشكلة يا شيخ، استعمرتنا أوروبا  وورثت فينا قوانينها السياسية والاجتماعية والمالية والحربية ونحن عالة على  ذلك، كيف نصنع؟ من يجيبنا عن هذا السؤال؟الجواب: خطوتان: الخطوة الأولى  -واشهد اللهم ونحن نبكي ونكرر هذا طول العام-: أن يسلم المواطنون لله  قلوبهم ووجوههم، إذ لا ينكرون أنهم مسلمون، بل يغضبون إذا قلت لهم: أنتم  غير مسلمين؟ أسلموا قلوبكم لله ووجوهكم، كيف نسلم ذلك يا شيخ؟ الجواب: أن  نعرف أننا أذنبنا وأخطأنا وبعدنا، وهانحن تائبون، عائدون، دلونا، نسمع  الجواب: اجتمعوا في بيت مولاكم، اجتمعوا في بيت ربكم وسيدكم؛ لتعطوه قلوبكم  ووجوهكم، اجتمعوا في صدق، طالبين رضاه، مستمطرين رحماته، باحثين عن طريق  موصل إلى حبه ورضاه، إلى أين نذهب؟ إلى بيته نطرح بين يديه، هو الذي يفرج  ما بنا، هو الذي يكشف سيئاتنا ويرفع عنا ما ابتلينا به، إلى بيته فإذا  اجتمع أهل القرية أو الحي في صدق واطرحوا بين يدي الله؛ يصلون المغرب  ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا؛ النساء وراء الستائر ومكبرات الصوت بينهن، وأطفالنا  نصففهم بين نسائنا ورجالنا، ونتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، الكتاب والسنة، حتى  نعلم بم نطيع الله وفيم نطيعه؛ فنعرف محاب الله ومساخطه، ونعرف الجزاء  والثواب، كما نعرف العقوبة على العصيان، ونأخذ نترقى يوماً بعد يوم،  إيماننا ينمو ويزداد، وأخلاقنا تفضل، آدابنا تسمو، الأخوة تسود، المحبة  تتحكم في نفوسنا، وإذا بنا كأسرة واحدة، ما هي من أسرنا الهابطة، أسرة حق  لا يقوى الولد أن يرفع صوته على أبيه.حينئذ تأتي الخطوة الثانية: فإذا  اختلف اثنان واختصم اثنان في القرية من أجل شاة أو شجرة أو دينار أو درهم،  ما يحتاجون إلى أن يذهبوا إلى المحكمة لا العسكرية ولا المدنية، بل في  المسجد، إمامهم مربيهم مؤدبهم لا يفارق هذا البيت، وهم كذلك: تعال يا فلان،  ماذا حدث؟ أنا ظننت أو رأيته أخذ دجاجتي ولن يكون هذا، لا يمكن لعبد يجلس  سنة بين يدي الله يبكي ويطرح ويسرق دجاجة أو نعجة أو بعيراً، ما يكون ولن  يكون، إن فرضنا فقط، الإمام يقول: يا فلان استغفر الله، واطلب السماح من  أخيك وقبل رأسه ويديه، يا فلان سامح أخاك واعف عنه، ثم يخرجان وكأنهم جسم  واحد.وهكذا في كل قرية ومدينة هل بقينا في حاجة إلى القوانين والمحاكم،  ماذا نصنع بها؟ لا حاجة لنا بها، تمضي السنة ما نسمع أن فلاناً زنا أو سرق  أو كذب أو فجر أو فعل باطلاً، لا يمكن، سنة الله ما تتبدل؛ الطعام يشبع،  الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع.. سنن لا تتبدل، المعرفة بالله تنتج  حب الله والخوف منه، وحب الله يمنع أن يعصي عبد الله الحبيب، والحياة ثابتة  كلها قائمة، أعلمنا أصفانا وأطهرنا وأزكانا، هذه خطوة الأمة لو أرادت.                                                                      
 حكم تكفير الحكام ورد شبه المكفرين                                                                                                    
                               لا يصح أن نكفر المسئولين والحكام ونتلذذ بذلك، ونثير سخطهم  وغضبهم، ونحن في هذه الهوة وهذه السقطة، لأن هذا ما هو إلا تأجيج للنار  والفتنة، ولن نفلح. كأننا نضحك على الله، نحن منغمسون في الباطل والشر  والذنوب، ونقول: الحكومة.. الحاكم.. لماذا؟ سخرية هذه أو لا؟ وعندنا مثل  عامي يُضرب للكسل في منتهاه، قالوا: الكسول أيام ما كان إلا الجدران  يستظلون بظلالها، هذا الكسول ينام تحت الجدار فتأتي الشمس ويأخذ الظل في  الانحسار، حتى تصل الشمس إلى رجليه، يمر به أحد الإخوان فيقول له: من فضلك  أبعدني عن الشمس، يقول: سبحان الله اجذب رجليك أنت، يقول هذا: انظر إلى  البخل، يمشي الثاني الشمس تطلع إلى ركبته إلى سرته يا عبد الله أنقذ أخاك  أبعدني عن الشمس، يقول: سبحان الله أنت اجذب نفسك، يقول له: انظر إلى  البخل، كيف يرحمنا الله ونحن نعيش على هذا البخل؟ فهمتم هذا الذوق أو لا؟  هو هذا المثل، مستبيحين للباطل والشر والفساد، نقول: الحكومة لماذا لم تمنع  التلفاز؟ نضحك على من؟ نستحي من الله أن نقول هذا الكلام.نعم إذا الحاكم  أجبرك بالسلاح تدخل التلفاز في بيتك أو تقتل، أو تنفى من البلاد، إذا كنت  لا تستطيع الموت أدخله، الحاكم أجبر الذي ترى بنته أو امرأته عليها جلباب  وغطت وجهها يسجن عشرين سنة، الله أكبر ماذا نصنع؟ المواطن الذي ما نراه  يتعامل بالبنوك يأخذ ويعطي ويودع ويتسلف منها؛ الذي يعرض عن هذا يسجن  أربعين سنة أو تصادر أمواله، حينئذ نقول: آه الحاكم، قرار آخر: الذي يشاهد  خارج من بيته قبل طلوع الشمس يسجن عشرين سنة، لا صلاة للصبح! نقول عندها:  الحاكم ظالم، ونحن مجبورون.أما ونحن نعيش مع الحكام ونعاشرهم خمسين سنة في  الاستقلالات ما صدر حكم بالباطل، والشعوب هي الضائعة والتائهة والتي تتحدى  الله ورسوله، ونسمع كلمة حاكم وحاكم..، لعلكم ما فهتم هذه البربرية؟ ما  عندي أكثر مما أقول.أقول: نصرخ ونقول: الحاكم إذا ألزمني وأجبرني على أن  أعصي ربي، وأخرج عن طاعة مولاي، حينئذ أنظر إذا وجدت لي طريقة للهجرة  هاجرت، ما أبقى في بلد لا أعبد فيها ربي، حينها وجبت الهجرة، وإذا لم أستطع  الهجرة فأنا مع الضعفة الذين قال الله فيهم:  إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ  مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً  وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا   *  فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ  عَنْهُمْ  [النساء:98-99]، أما الحقيقة أن المسلمين من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا هم المعرضون، هم المتكالبون على الشر والفساد هم.. وهم.. ، ونبكي  وندعي على الحاكم، لو كان بكاؤنا على الحاكم صحيح، لو كنا طاهرين أصفياء  أنقياء؛ وجئنا أمام حضرته واطرحنا بين يديه: أنقذنا يا سيدنا والله  لاستجاب، لكن فقط نثير المتاعب والمصاعب، ونزيد الحكام غضباً وسخطاً،  ونقول: هذه هي الحياة!إذاً: أولاً: قلت لكم: يجب أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا  لله، ونعبد الله بما شرع، نطيعه في أمره ونهيه. هذه الخطوة الأولى. سواء  كان الحاكم كافراً أو مسلماً، أمر أو لم يأمر نهى أو لم ينه، لا نبالي بذلك  لأننا مسلمون.ثانياً: الحاكم إذا أسلمنا فسوف يسلم معنا، أقسم بالله! ممكن  لو كان إيطالي أسباني يهودي.. يشاهد أمة كلها مقبلة على الله تبكي، لا ظلم  فيها ولا فجور ولا شر ولا فساد، يراجع نفسه ويدخل في الإسلام، أو ما هو  ممكن هذا، كل الذين أسلموا من الأمم والشعوب في القرن الثاني والأول أسلموا  لرؤية الإسلام فقط، هل أجبر واحد بأن يدخل في الإسلام؟ والله ما أجبر  واحد، الحاكم برجاله يشاهدون أمة ربانية المحاكم ما يدخلها أحد، لا ظلم ولا  اعتداء ولا فجور، والصلاة قائمة، والنعم توزع، والأمة مقبلة على الله،  الحاكم لو كان شيطاناً يسلم، أو ما فهمتم هذا؟ أقسم بالله.وقد علمنا أن  الحاكم قد يتملق الشعب بما يحب الشعب كلمة سياسية، إذا رأى الشعب يصفق يصفق  معهم ليرضوا عنه، رأى الشعب يشرب الخمر يشربها معهم، هذا شأن البشر.. هذا  شأن الضعف البشري.                                                                      
 وجوب الرضا والاستسلام لحكم الله ورسوله                                                                                                    
                               بهذا نخرج من هذه الورطة التي تهددنا بعدم الإيمان:  فَلا  وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ  [النساء:65]، ماذا نقول؟  الله يكذب علينا، يخاطبنا بما هو غير واقع؟! حاشى وكلا، فوربك لا يؤمنون حق  الإيمان، ولا يصدق عليهم أنهم مؤمنون حتى يحكموك يا رسولنا فيما شجر بينهم  من خلافات وخصومات ونزاع مادي أو غيره، ثم تحكم عليهم ويخرجون وليس في  أنفسهم حرج، قلوبهم طيبة ونفوسهم طاهرة:  ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي  أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا  [النساء:65] أي: ضيقاً:  مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا  [النساء:65] كاملاً.غداً إن شاء الله أعطيك  مفتاح السيارة، واسمح لي يا أخي، ويقبله بين عينه، آخر: غداً إن شاء الله  آتي بصك العمارة والمفاتيح فيها، وأرجو أن تسمح لي ولا تذكرني إلا بخير؛  لأن القاضي حكم بسم الله، بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله أن العمارة لفلان وليست  لفلان، يسلم المفاتيح وقلبه مطمئن ساكن، لا ضيق ولا ألم ولا حرج، فهمتم  هذه؟ هذا هو الإيمان، هذا هو إسلام القلوب وإعطاؤها للرب تبارك وتعالى:   فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ   [النساء:65] به وحكمت:  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا  [النساء:65]. أعطه حقه  يا فلان يحاسبك على الفلس ويرد كل مالك إليك.مثالان حيان في دولتين  إسلاميتين: الأولى دولة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وأرضاه؛ ولى عمر بن  الخطاب القضاء في المدينة، فجلس عمر في المسجد ما في محكمة بمليار ريال، ما  جاء أحد يشتكي أبداً، قال: يا أبا بكر -بعد عام كامل- يا خليفة رسول الله  ما فائدة من حبسي، ما تحاكم عندي أحد، لا يظلم مؤمن مؤمناً، كيف يتحاكمون؟  فعفا عنه، ما ذلك المجتمع الذي ما يحدث فيه خصومة؟ أي نعم، علموا، عرفوا،  هذه دولة الخلفاء الراشدين.وفي دولة عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود  تغمده الله برحمته، خيال أو واقع؟ واقع، موجودة هذه الدولة أو لا؟ قبل هذا  الخلط والخبط كان شيخنا محمد بن التركي عشنا معه وحضرنا جنازته وتوفي  بالبقيع كان قاضياً، يجلس في المحكمة، ساعة ساعتين ما يجيء أحد، والله يخرج  عند باب المحكمة، هل من متقاضٍ، هل من متقاض ثلاث مرات. فلا يجد أحداً ثم  يمشي إلى المسجد، كيف هذا؟ لا ظلم، عرفوا الطريق إلى الله، لا اعتداء ولا  سخط ولا غضب، فهتم هذا أو لا؟ومازالت هذه سنة الله، أيما مجتمع يستقيم أهله  على منهج الله الكتاب والسنة إلا صفو وطابوا وطهروا وقل الظلم والفسق  والفجور بينهم؛ لأنها سنة من سنن الله لا تتبدل.ماذا عسانا أن نقول؟ فقط  الطلاق الذي يجري بين الرجال والنساء يدهش العقول، يقول أحد القضاة: عندنا  أكثر من تسعين قضية في الطلاق، كيف هذا الطلاق؟ أنت مؤمن أو لا؟ مؤمن، هل  المؤمن يؤذي مؤمناً في الشارع وإن عاش خمسين سنة، دلوني على مؤمن صادق آذى  مؤمناً في عرضه، في ماله، في بدنه، لا بسبة ولا بشتمة أبداً، والله سبعين  سنة، كيف إذاً: تؤذي المرأة التي بين يديك، وهي أم أولادك، وهي ربة بيتك،  وهي الفقيرة المسكينة والمحتاجة إليك تؤذيها وتتعرض معها للخصام والطلاق؟  كيف يتم هذا؟ من يجيب على سبب هذا المشكل؟ الجهل بالله، الجهل بمحاب الله،  الجهل بمساخط الله، الجهل بالوقوف بين يدي الله، والجزاء على الكسب في هذه  الحياة، الجهل؟ إي والله؛ لأنهم قوم لا يفقهون، قوم لا يعلمون.إذاً: كيف  نذهب بهذا البلاء؟ نبدأ من حيث بدأنا، هيا نسلم، ندخل في الإسلام من جديد،  كيف نفعل يا شيخ؟ نعربن على ذلك، وندلل أن نقف بين يدي الله، ونطرح بين  يديه كل يوم في بيته نبكي بين يديه، ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة نساء ورجالاً  وأطفالاً في صدق، نعم أسلمنا يومئذٍ، المحاكم إن شاءت تغلق أبوابها تغلق،  ما بقي من يظلم ولا يفجر ولا يكذب ولا يسرق. والحكومة يتوصلها المال  الكبير؛ الشرط والبوليس والأمن.. كل هذا استغنوا عنه، ماذا يفعلون بالمال؟  يعطونه الفقراء والمساكين ما بقي فقير.آه متى نفيق؟! قالوا: صحونا، أين  الصحوة هذه؟!                                                                      
 حكم طلب الاستغفار من الرسول بعد مماته                                                                                                    
                               ومسألة في هذه القضية أوجزنا الحديث فيها، وهي:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ  [النساء:64]، هذه الآية  استشهد بها كثير في القرون الوسطى من القرن الرابع إلى اليوم، استشهد بها  علماء، وقاموا يكتبون رسائل في الحج، ويقولون للزائر إذا زار قبر الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ هذه الآية، ويقول:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ  ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ  لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:64]،  وهأنذا قد أذنبت يا رسول الله وجئت مستغفراً الله، فاستغفر لي!! انتبهتم؟  تفيض بها كتب بالمئات، وهو جهل بهذه الآية الكريمة، وعدم علم  وبصيرة.والقضية ليست مجرد بدعة، القضية قضية توحيد وشرك، فالذي يسأل رسول  الله ويقول: يا رسول الله المدد، أو يا رسول الله ادع الله لي، أو يا رسول  الله استغفر لي. هذا دعا غير الله، سأل غير الله، طلب حاجته من غير الله،  والرسول في سورة الجن قل لهم:  أَدْعُو رَبِّي وَلا أُشْرِكُ بِهِ أَحَدًا   [الجن:20]، فالجبار جل جلاله يغضب.. لم يغضب؟ لأنك سويت به مخلوق من  مخلوقاته، مخلوق ممن خلقه، مصنوع ممن صنعه، عبد من عبيده، تنزله منزلة الله  إلى جنبه: يا ألله! يا رسول الله! كيف يجوز هذا، يا ألله! يا رجال البلاد!  يا ألله! يا أولياء الله!                                                                      
 تكاتف اليهود والنصارى والمجوس في القضاء على أمة الإسلام                                                                                                    
                                عاشت أمة الإسلام قروناً إلا من نجى الله وهم مشركون بهذا  الشرك، ما سبب ذلك يا شيخ؟ الجهل، ما سبب الجهل هذا؟ الثالوث الأسود؛ العدو  المكون من ثلاثة أعداء، وهو مظلم لا ضوء فيه ولا نور؛ هو المكون أولاً: من  المجوس، ثانياً: من اليهود، ثالثاً: من النصارى، تعاونوا على إطفاء نور  الله، أما المجوس فعلتهم سقوط عرش كسرى، وانطفاء نار كانوا يعبدونها، فتكون  منهم حزبٌ يعمل في الظلام للانتقام من الإسلام، وأول رصاصة أطلقت في جسم  الإسلام من يد المجوس، قتل عمر في محراب رسول الله، في الوقت الذي كانت  الجزيرة تعيش كلها النور، قتل عمر ، عمر قتل؟ إي والله العظيم كل الدنيا  تعرف، أين قتل؟ في محراب رسول الله وهو يصلي بالمؤمنين، من قتله؟ أبو لؤلؤة  المجوسي ، كان مولى لأحد الصحابة، وعبد من عبيده، وهو المغيرة بن شعبة ،  وهو مدبر مهيأ. فقتل عمر في المحراب، ومن ثم اهتز العالم الإسلامي.اليهود  ما إن أصدر عمر إجلاءهم الرسمي من الجزيرة تنفيذاً لأمر رسول الله: ( لا  يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة )، رحلهم من خيبر وتيم وتبوك وكل المناطق.. ما إن  خرجوا حتى استشاطوا غيظاً وغضباً، وبحثوا عمن يتعاونون، كيف يطفئون هذا  النور؟ فوجدوا أولئك المجوس، وقام عبد الله بن سبأ اليهودي الصنعاني  بالتعانق معهم، وهم الذين أحدثوا فتنة عثمان وعلي .النصارى شاهدوا أنوار  الإسلام تغمر غرب أوروبا وشرقها، قالوا: كيف نصنع؟ فبحثوا عمن يتعاونون،  فوجدوا المجوسية السرية واليهودية الخفية، فتعانق الثلاثة، ودخلوا في حروب  فدمروا وفشلوا وتحطموا عشرات الحروب ومئاتها، قالوا: إذاً: ماذا نصنع، هيا  نبحث عن السر في هذه القوة.وعثروا على السر؛ قالوا: إنه القرآن، القرآن هو  الروح، حيت هذه البشرية به، كيف ننزع القرآن، اجتمعوا في السودان أو في  الحبشة أكثر من ثلاثين صليبي كيف يسقطون كلمة قل فقط؟ ما استطاعوا:  قُلْ  يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1]،  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ   [الأعراف:158]،  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1]، قالوا: إذا نزعنا  (قل) نقنع العرب والمسلمون أن هذا ليس بكلام الله هذا كلام محمد فقط، لكن  كلمة (قل) يقول المتكلم نفسه (قل)؟ لا بد من آخر يقول له: (قل)، إذاً:  فماذا يصنعون؟ قالوا: إذاً نستطيع أن نصرفهم عن القرآن.قالوا: تفسير القرآن  صوابه خطأ، إذا فسرت وأصبت أنت مخطئ تب إلى الله، وخطؤه كفر، فألجموا  العالم الإسلامي عن قول: قال الله، ماذا نصنع به؟ اقرءوه على الموتى.حدثني  شاب اليوم في البيت من في مصر، قال: فتحت إذاعة السيارة وإذا بقارئ يقرأ  ونحن في وليمة عرس، آخذين الأشياء للعرس وكذا في السيارة، ما إن سمعوا  القرآن حتى صاحوا: يا وليك.. يا وليك نحن في عرس تحولنا إلى الموت!! كيف  نسمع القرآن؟ هذا يسمع في بيت الميت وليس في العرس، ويحلف بالله على هذا،  قلت: سأحدث بها المؤمنين، سخطوا، كيف نحن حاملين أشياء العرس ونسمع القرآن،  هذا يسمع في ليلة الموت، وأصبح القرآن يقرأ على الموتى، ولا يقوى أحد أن  يقول: قال الله وقال رسوله، فقتلونا، مسحوا الإيمان من قلوبنا، هبطنا  فحكمونا وسادونا، وإلى الله الشكوى.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (37) 
الحلقة (261)
تفسير سورة النساء  (42)


إن قبول حكم الله عز وجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لدليل إيمان وحياة قلب،  وفيه خير العبد في الدنيا والآخرة، ففي الدنيا يثبته الله عز وجل على  الطريق القويم، ويفتح عليه أبواب الخير، وفي الآخرة يحشره الله عز وجل مع  الذين أنعم سبحانه وتعالى عليهم؛ من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين  وحسن أولئك رفيقاً، وهو فضل الله العظيم الذي يهبه لعباده المخصلين.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو أنَّا كتبنا عليهم أن اقتلوا أنفسهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليلة التي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي ونفسي  والعالم أجمع؛ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).حقق اللهم لنا هذا  الخير، إنك الولي والقدير عليه!وها نحن مع سورة النساء، ومع هذه الآيات  الخمس، فهيا نتلو هذه الآيات ونكرر تلاوتها وكلنا يتفكر ويتدبر يحاول أن  يفهم مراد الله من هذه الآيات.وأعيد إلى أذهانكم أن الآية معناها العلامة،  كل آية علامة على أي شيء؟ على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله،  والله العظيم! كيف ذلك يا شيخ؟ هذه الآية من أنزلها، من تكلم بها؟ من  أوحاها من قالها سوى الله؟ إذاً: الله موجود؛ عليم، حكيم، قدير، رحيم..  وصفاته في كتابه، والذي نزلت عليه تدل على أنه رسول الله، أينزلها عليه  ويوحي بها إليه، ويأمره بالعمل بها وإبلاغها، وهو ليس برسول؟! هذا مستحيل،  ففي القرآن ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعون آية، كل آية تدل على أنه لا إله إلا  الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله.هذه الآيات المباركة تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم: وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا  أَنفُسَكُمْ أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ  مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا  لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   *  وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا   *   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   *  ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:66-70].                                
 التوبة في بني إسرائيل                                                                                                    
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! مازال  السياق في الحديث عن أولئك النفر الذين يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد  أمروا أن يكفروا به.وقد بينتُ للسامعين والسامعات أن العبرة ليست بخصوص  السبب، ولكن العبرة بعموم اللفظ، وهو المراد، أما خصوص السبب فقد تنزل  الآية في شأن فلان، ولكن الحكم يبقى ببقاء الإنسان.قوله تعالى:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:66]، يريد به أولئك الذين يتحاكمون  إلى الطاغوت فراراً من العدل والحق، طلباً لأوساخ الدنيا، لو أنا كتبنا  عليهم: أي: فرضنا عليهم، ماذا يفرض؟  أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ   [النساء:66]، وهو جائز أن يفرض عليهم بأن يقتل بعضهم بعضاً؛ إذ فعل هذا مع  بني إسرائيل، حتى سقط في المعركة أربعون ألفاً، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله  تعالى من سورة البقرة:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ  إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا  إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  [البقرة:54]، فلما فسقوا عن  أمر الله، وخرجوا عن طاعته، وغرر بهم الشيطان؛ فعبدوا ذلك العجل المصنوع  بيد السامري ، إذاً: فاشترط الله لتوبتهم أن يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، في الحقيقة  هم ارتدوا ويجب قتلهم، والمرتد يقتل، لكن موسى وأخاه هارون لا يستطيعان أن  ينفذا الإعدام في عشرات الآلاف.إذاً: فأمرهم الله: إن أردتم دار السلام  والجنة ومواكبة النبيين والصديقين، فلا يمحو هذه الخطيئة إلا أن يقتل بعضكم  بعضاً، فخرج الرجال والتقوا صفوفاً يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، حتى سقط منهم أربعون  ألفاً، وصرخ موسى وهارون، فرفع الله تعالى ذلك القتل.فهمتم السر؟ ارتدوا  بعد إيمانهم أو لا؟ تركهم موسى عليه السلام مع أخيه هارون، وذهب للقاء ربه  بالطور، فغرر بهم إبليس؛ فصنعوا عجلاً من حلي النساء، وقال: هذا هو إلهكم  وإله موسى، وموسى نسيه فقط، ومدوا أعناقهم وعبدوه نساء ورجالاً، فاشترط  الله العليم الحكيم لتوبتهم أن يقتل بعضهم بعضهاً، وهذا إعلام موسى عليه  السلام:  فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ  التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  [البقرة:54].                                                                      
 التوبة في أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                    
                               يقول تعالى: ولو أنا كتبنا على هؤلاء ضعاف الإيمان والمرضى:  أن اقتلوا أنفسكم، أو اخرجوا من دياركم واتركوا البلاد، ما فعلوه إلا قليل  منهم، وهنا قال أبو بكر الصديق : لو أمرنا لفعلنا، وبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إن من أمتي رجالاً إيمانهم  أثبت في قلوبهم من الجبال الرواسي ).أما خرج أبو بكر من داره وترك أهله  وماله؟ وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ مِنْهُمْ   [النساء:66] لم؟ لضعف إيمانهم، ونحن كيف حالنا لو كتب الله هذا علينا؟!  نقتل، نخرج من ديارنا؟ ينبغي أن نكون متهيئين مستعدين، لو كتب هذا لفعلنا،  وإلا ما نحن بالمؤمنين.لا تعجبن عبد الله فهذا خليل الرحمن، هذا إبراهيم  إمام الموحدين، يوحى إليه بأن يذبح ولده الوحيد إسماعيل، وتطيبه والدته  وتصلح ثيابه، ويخرج به إبراهيم من ذلك الجوار الكريم حول الكعبة إلى منى  ليريق دمه هناك، وبالفعل صرعه على الأرض، وتله للجبين، والمدية في يده،  وقال: بسم الله والله أكبر، قبل أن تصل إلى حلق الغلام، ناداه جبريل: خذ  هذا واترك هذا يا إبراهيم، فقدم إليه كبشاً أملح، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله  تعالى من سورة الصافات أو اليقطين، قال:  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي  الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ  افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ    *  فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ   *  وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ  يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلاءُ الْمُبِينُ   *   وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   *  وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ    *  سَلامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   *  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ   [الصافات:102-110].ما إن سمعها أبا بكر حتى قال: لو أمرنا لفعلنا؛ لقتلنا  أنفسنا وخرجنا من ديارنا، فقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بلغه قول أبي  بكر : ( إن من أمتي رجلاً إيمانهم في قلوبهم أثبت من الجبال الرواسي )،  هذا هو المؤمن، ما هو من غضب فقط يسب الدين ويطلق امرأته، من جوعة فقط  يسرق، مؤمن؟ أين الإيمان وأين أهله؟!                                                                      
 الخيرية الحاصلة من الانتفاع بالوعظ                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ [النساء: 66] لو حرف امتناع  لامتناع:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:66]، من  واعظهم؟ الله ورسوله؛ يأمرانهم بفعل الخير وترك الشر؛ إذ الوعظ أمر ونهي  مع ذكر الوعد في الأمر والوعيد مع النهي، حتى يكف العبد ويرجع إلى الحق  والصواب، والله يأمر وينهى، أسألكم بالله: هل يأمر بغير الخير؟ والله ما  كان، هل ينهى عن غير الشر؟ والله ما كان. الله وليهم ومولاهم، سيدهم وربهم  وهم عبيده، فلا يأمرهم إلا بما يزيد في كمالهم وسعادتهم، ولا ينهاهم  ويمنعهم إلا عن شيء يزيد في شقائهم وبلائهم، فلهذا قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:66] من أمر ونهي:   لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  [النساء:66] من جهة؛ لأنه يحقق السعادة والكمال،  أيما إنسان أراد أن يكمل ويسعد ماذا يفعل؟ الجواب: يطيع الله ورسوله في  الأمر يفعله وفي النهي يتركه، والله ليكملن ويسعدن في الدارين، هل تشكون في  أن الطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والنار تحرق والحديد يقطع، لم ما تتغير هذه  السنن؟ أيأمر الله ويطيع عبده ويفعل ما أمره به ويترك ما نهى عنه، ثم لا  يكمل ولا يسعد؟ والله ليكملن وليسعدن؛ إذ الله في أوامره ونواهيه كالطبيب:  كل هذا واترك هذا، اشرب من هذا واترك هذا، تحفظ صحتك وكمالك:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ   [النساء:66] في دنياهم وأخراهم  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا  [النساء:66] للإيمان  في قلوبهم.خذوا هذه، وما أحسبكم تبلغون!العمل الصالح إذا فعله عبد الله أو  أمة الله بإخلاص لله وعلى الوجه الذي بين رسول الله بلا زيادة ولا نقصان  ولا تقديم ولا تأخير، هذا العمل الصالح والله ليثبتن الإيمان في قلبك  تثبيتاً، العمل الطالح الفاسد يزعزع الإيمان ويذهبه، يخرجه من القلب،  تتراكم الذنوب والمساوي، وتتحكم الشهوات والأهواء، وينسى الرحمن جل جلاله،  فيذهب الإيمان ويستقر بعده الشرك والكفر بالله، العمل الصالح إذا عمله عبد  الله أو أمة الله بإخلاص لله، لا يلتفت فيه إلى غير الله، ويؤديه كما بينه  رسول الله في وقته ومكانه على هيئته وكيفيته؛ من شأن هذا العمل أن يثبت  الإيمان ويركزه في القلب، حتى يصبح ثابتاً كالجبال الرواسي، هذا من ثمار  العمل الصالح.أولاً: يحقق لك خير الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                      
 تثبيت إيمان المنتفعين بالوعظ   
                                ثانياً: يثبت الإيمان في قلبك، فلا تفقده في يوم من الأيام  أبداً، ولا يتضعضع ويتزعزع وتصاب بالفتن، وتأملوا قوله تعالى:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:66]، ما معنى:  مَا  يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:66]؟ يا شيخ ما فهمناها؟ ما يؤمرون به وينهون  عنه، من الذي يعظهم أليس رسول الله؟ يأمرهم بالشيء ويبين لهم ثماره ونتائجه  الطيبة، ينهاهم عن الشيء ويبين لهم نتائجه الخبيثة الرديئة المخسرة، ذا هو  الوعظ، لو فعلوا  لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   [النساء:66] أي: للإيمان في قلوبهم، ما تستطيع عواصر الحياة أن تزعزعه.                                                                      
 أجر المنتفعين بالوعظ وهدايتهم                                                                                                    
                                 وَإِذًا  [النساء:67]: إذا هم فعلوا ما يوعظون به وحصل  لهم الخير به، وثبت قلوبهم فركز الإيمان فيها، حتى لقونا مؤمنين:  وَإِذًا  لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:67]، هذا وعد  الله، هذا شيك ملك الملوك،  وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ  [النساء:67]، أعطيناهم   مِنْ لَدُنَّا  [النساء:67] لا من عند غيرنا  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:67]، من يقادر هذا القدر، ومن يعرف قيمته؟ولك أن تقول: رضاه وسكنان  دار السلام في مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء.. أي أجر أعظم من هذا  الأجر؟!يا معشر الأبناء والإخوان، يا مؤمنات! هل فعلنا ما نوعظ به؟ هل  تركنا ما حرم الله ورسوله؟ هل نهضنا بهذه الواجبات والتكاليف؟ هيا ننظر في  أمرنا.وأخيراً:  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:68]،  فقط يفعلون ما يوعظون به فقط، يحصل هذا الخير كله، أولاً:  لَكَانَ خَيْرًا  لَهُمْ  [النساء:66] في دنياهم وأخراهم،  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   [النساء:66] للإيمان في قلوبهم، وإذا حصل هذا فإن النتائج:  لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ   [النساء:67] من عندنا  مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *   وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:67-68]، يمشي من بيته  إلى باب الدرس الآن، لا انحراف ولا اعوجاج ولا سقوط ولا من يضله أو يفتنه  أو يخرجه عن هذا الصراط المستقيم حتى يقرع باب الجنة:  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ  صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:68].ويدل هذا على أن القرآن ينزل والأحكام  تنزل والعبادات وهم يمشون في هذا الصراط، وهو الإسلام المنجي والمسعد  لأهله، وهذا الذي ندعو الله به في كل ركعة:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  [الفاتحة:6]، الذي يفعل ما يوعظ به يتحقق له هذا الخير  كله، وآخره: أن يهديه ربه العليم الحكيم صراطه المستقيم الموصل إلى رضاه  ودخول دار السلام، فقط ما باعدنا أنفسنا عن أمرين، هل نفعل ما نوعظ به أو  لا؟ وإن قلت: بم من وعظنا؟ الجواب: عليك بكتاب الله، تجد أوامر الله  ونواهيه واضحة كالشمس، عليك بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تجد الأوامر  والنواهي بالمئات، إن كنت لا تقرأ ولا تكتب اسأل العلماء، ائت إلى الرجل  العليم وقل: يا شيخ من فضلك دلني على شيء يحبه ربي، فإذا قال لك: ربك يحب  الكلمة الفلانية لا تتركها والهج بها الليل والنهار، وعدت إليه مرة ثانية:  يا شيخ! قل ما هي الكلمة التي يبغضها الله ويكرهها فنهانا عنها، إذا قال:  إنها الكذب لن تكذب أبداً، وتأتي بعد يوم أو أيام، ما الذي يحب ربي من  الأعمال؟ قال: أحب الأعمال إليه: الصلاة في وقتها، تلازم ذلك ولا تستطيع أن  تتركه بحال، وتأتي بعد أيام: دلني على فعل يبغضه ربي ويبغضه أهله، قال:  الزنا، فيقلع عبد الله ولا يلتفت إليه أبداً حتى الموت، وهكذا يعلم ويعمل،  ليس شرطاً أن يتعلم كل العلم في أيامه، القرآن كان ينزل، كلما ينزل بواجب  نهضوا به، كلما ينزل بممنوع تخلوا عنه وتركوه، وهكذا ثلاثة وعشرين سنة.  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   *  وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا   *  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:66-68]،  ما هذه العطايا الإلهية؟ هل طلبها مؤمن أو مؤمنة في صدق، هل بحث عنها  وعرفها؟ ولا الواحد في المليون.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ثم يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ   [النساء:69]، من؟ ذكراً، أنثى، عربياً، عجمياً، أبيض، أصفر، أحمر، أسود،  غنياً، فقيراً، ألكن، دميم الخلقة، جميل الوجه،  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69] محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا وعد الصدق، هذا  وعد الله:  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:87]،  وَمَنْ  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]، والسؤال: فيم يطيع الله الرسول،  في أي شيء؟ ما تعرف؟ اقرأ القرآن، ما تعرف اسأل العلماء، تعرف فيم تطيع  الله والرسول، أي: في أوامرهما ونواهيهما، ما أمر الله به بصيغة أقيموا،  آتوا، جاهدوا، قولوا.. هذه الأوامر التي في القرآن، افعلها وما أمر به  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مدون محصي محفوظ مصون في كتب السنة، ،أصحها  الموطأ والبخاري ومسلم، افعل تلك الأوامر، واجتنب تلك المنهيات النواهي  المحرمات، وهي اعتقاد فاسد أو قول سيئ أو عمل غير صالح. وَمَنْ يُطِعِ  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]، مرة ثانية: في أي شيء يرحمكم الله  أجيبوني؟في أمرهما ونهيهما، فيما أمرا به ونهيا عنه، كيف نعرف أن هذه  الأوامر والنواهي يا شيخ؟ كيف عرفت تلبس الثوب وتخيطه؟ وتلبس النعل وتضعه؟  تعلمت أو لا؟إذاً: يجب أن تعرف أوامر الله ونواهيه، فإن قيل: إن بالجبل  الفلاني أو المنطقة الصحراوية الفلانية شخص يعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره، يجب  والله أن تمشي.وقد قرر أهل العلم: أن الإنسان إذا كان في قرية ما فيها  عالم وهو ليس بعالم، حرام أن يبقى فيها، يجب أن يهاجر إلى قرية أخرى فيها  عالم بالله يسأله ويعلمه، إذ لو بقي بدون علم أكلته النار، تحطم وخسر، أو  يعبد الله بدون علم ممكن؟ مستحيل، ما هي عبادة الله، أليست طاعته في الأمر  والنهي، والأمر كيف هو، كيف يفعله؟ لا بد من عالم يعلمه، آه وا حسرتاه وا  أسفاه، إلى أين هبطنا؟! وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]  من شرطية، الجزاء، ما ثوابه وما جزاؤه هذا الذي يطيع الله ورسوله؟ والله  لمن الآن لا أبرح أطلب أوامر الله ونواهيه وأعمل بالأمر وأترك النهي في  عزم.الجزاء:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   [النساء:69].يروى هنا لطيفة في هذا الموضوع: لما نزلت الآيات بعض الأصحاب  بكوا، قالوا: الآن يرفع الرسول ونحن من الآن ما نراه، فجاءوا يبكون إلى  رسول الله: الآن تموت وتفارقنا ولا نراك أبداً، وأصابهم وكرب عظيم، أحدهم  أمره أن لا يفارق الصلاة، ( أعنّي على نفسك بكثرة الصلاة )، والله تعالى  أراحهم بهذه الآية:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  [النساء:69]، الطاعة الحقة:   وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]، الطاعة الحقة، زكت نفسه وطابت وطهرت:  مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:69]، في دار السلام، ترى  رسول الله ينزل إليك ولا ترتفع إلى مقامه، ولكن هو ينزل إلى مقامك، النبيون  الصديقون الشهداء الصالحون يلتقون ويجلسون على الأرائك ويتكلمون ويذكرون  الله وأمور دنياهم، ثم بعد ذلك كل يعود إلى منزله، وإن منازلهم في البعد عن  بعضها كما بين السماء والأرض، ( إنهم ليتراءون منازلهم كما تتراءوا الكوكب  الغابر في السماء ).فمسح الله دموع هؤلاء المؤمنين، كيف نعيش؟ كيف نسعد  ونحن نفقد رسول الله ولا نراه بعد اليوم؟ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية  العظيمة:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:69]،  أي: المطيعون مع من؟  مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   [النساء:69]، من هم؟ قال:  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   [النساء:69]، ترافق هؤلاء وتواكبهم، أي رفيق أعظم من هذا؟  وَحَسُنَ  أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   *  ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:69-70]،  صيامك رباطك جهادك صومك صبرك خمسين أو مائة سنة ما يؤهلك لهذا لولا فضل  الله.. أبداً لو تعبد الله ألفين سنة، عشرة آلاف سنة ما تستحق بالجزاء أن  تدخل دار السلام، لكن فضل الله.أما العبادات طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول فسرّها  أنها تطهر نفسك، تزكي روحك فتصبح كأرواح الملائكة؛ فبذلك يؤذن لك بدخول  دار السلام، طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول بفعل الأوامر وترك المنهيات من شأنها  أنها تزكي النفس، أي: تطهرها وتطيبها، فمن زكت نفسه بما فعله بنفسه هذا  يقبله عز وجل، ومن خبّثها ولوثها بترك الأوامر وغشيان المنهيات فخبثت  فتعفنت والله ما هو بأهل لأن يدخل دار السلام.ومعنا آيتان: الأولى: حكم  الله يجب على مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف هذا الحكم، ما هو حكم أفلاطون وإلا لينين  ولا فلان، هذا حكم الرحمن الرحيم، اسأل ملايين المسلمين ما يعرفونه! صدر  حكم علينا حكم لا يقبل المراجعة ولا التعقيب بحال من الأحوال، إذ أخبر  تعالى عن نفسه بقوله:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ   [الرعد:41]، هذا الحكم الصادر علينا يا معشر الغافلين! هو قول الله تعالى:   قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، من يشك في هذا؟ أفلح من؟ رجل أو امرأة إنسان زكى نفسه طيبها  وطهرها بمواد التزكية والتطهير المعدة لذلك. وَقَدْ خَابَ ، ما معنى خاب؟  خسر كل الخسران، يلقى في عالم الشقاء من هو هذا؟ الذي دسا نفسه وخبثها  ولوثها بما أفرغ عليها من أطنان الذنوب والآثام خبثت نفسه وخسر.والآية  المبينة للحرمان قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا  يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40]، أيدخل الجمل في عين  الإبرة يا عباد الله؟! مستحيل، أصبعك فقط ما تدخل في عين الإبرة فكيف  بالجمل؟! فكذلك مستحيل أن صاحب الروح الخبيثة بالشرك والذنوب والآثام يدخل  دار السلام مستحيل.هذا حكم الله، هل عرف المسلمون والمسلمات هذا؟ ولا واحد  بالمليون، كيف تريدهم أن يستقيموا يا شيخ؟ يصدقون القول، ويصلحون العمل،  ويتحابون ويتعاونون، كيف يتم لهم هذا وهم فارغون تمام الفراغ.وما زلت أقول:  أيها المستمعون! يا معشر المستمعات! أيكم جلس يوماً في ظل جدار أو سارية  مسجد وقال لأخ له: يا عبد الله! تعال أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن أتدبره،  هاتوا؟ كيف نعرف إذاً أوامر الله ونواهيه؟ وقد يلقى الدرس في مسجد القرية  أو الحي وأهل الحي ثلاثة آلاف يحضر خمسة أنفار، كيف يعرفون الله؟ كيف  يحبونه؟ كيف يخافونه؟ ومن لم يحب الله ولم يخفه كيف يطيعه؟ لن يتم هذا  أبداً.وإذا لم يطع الله والرسول بين أهل القرية يسلمون من الكذب من الخيانة  من الغش من الخداع من النميمة من الغيبة من البخل؟ والله ما يسلمون، الذي  ما يغسل ثوبه بالماء والصابون والله ما ينظف، هذه محنتنا يا معاشر  المؤمنين! ما العلاج؟ ما الطريق؟ ما نستطيع؛ فرنسا قاهرة لنا، بريطانيا  إيطاليا أسبانيا بلجيكا، هولندا.. مائة مليون أندنوسي تحت قدمها، قلنا لهم:  ما سبب هذا؟ من سلطهم عليكم؟ قل: الله، لما يسلطهم عليهم ؟ عصوه وفسقوا عن  أمره، وخرجوا عن طاعته، وعبدوا الأهواء والأصنام والشهوات، فعذبهم فترة من  الزمن.والآن من يمنعكم أن تعودوا إلى الله؟ ما نستطيع، لم؟ طلب منكم أن  تخرجوا من أموالكم؟ طلب منكم أن تقتلوا أنفسكم؟ ما طلب. والله ما هو إلا أن  يؤمنوا حق الإيمان، ويسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله ويطلبون الله عز وجل،  ويجتمعون في بيت ربهم في مسجد قريتهم أو حييهم في مدينتهم بنسائهم وأطفالهم  يبكون بين يدي الله بالدموع، ويصلون المغرب ويجلسون جلوسكم هذا، النساء  وراء والأطفال دونهن والرجال أمام المربي وليلة آية من كتاب الله، وليلة  حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله.على أن يكون من المربي أهلاً لذلك، ليلة بعد  ليلة ما تمضي سنة إلا وأهل القرية أطهار أصفياء علماء ربانيون، انقطع ذاك  الظلام وزال ذلك التيار، وحل محله النور والهداية، ومن قال: كيف هذا؟ وشك،  أتحداه أن يجتمع أهل القرية في قريتهم إيماناً صادقاً يتعلمون الكتاب  والحكمة من معلم يزكيهم سنة ولينظر مجتمعهم كيف يكون.أما بدون هذا المنهج  الرباني الذي سلكه الرسول بالمؤمنين هيهات أن نستقيم على منهج الحق، وهانحن  نشاهد خريجي مدارسنا على اختلافها هابطين إلى الأرض لا طهر ولا صفاء ولا  وفاء ولا صدق ولا ولا.. أين آثار ذلك العلم المادي الذي ما طلب إلا للمال،  كيف نعمل؟سامحوني إذا آلمتكم.سوف نبكي ونتألم فوق ما تتصورون.وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (38) 
الحلقة (262)
تفسير سورة النساء  (43)


إن طاعة الله عز وجل ورسوله سبيل الهداية والرشاد، وتكون طاعته سبحانه  وتعالى باتباع أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وحب ما يحبه، وبغض ما يبغضه سبحانه،  وكذلك اتباع هدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعل ما أمر وترك ما نهى عنه  وزجر، ومن كان هذا حاله فقد استحق موعود الله عز وجل، بأن يدخله سبحانه في  رحمته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا ما زلنا مع سورة النساء المباركة، وها نحن أيضاً ما زلنا مع الآيات  الخمس التي شرعنا بالأمس في دراستها وما وفيناها ما تتطلبه من العلم  والمعرفة، فهيا بنا نتلو هذه الآيات، ونتدبر أثناء تلاوتها معانيها، وما  تحمله من هدى للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا   *  وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا   *  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ  اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   *  ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:66-70].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! أليس هذا كلام الله؟ هل هناك من ادعى أنه كلامه من الإنس  والجن، هذا الكلام أين يوجد؟ في كتاب الله القرآن العظيم، كتاب الهداية،  القرآن كتاب الهداية إلى سبل السلام.. إلى أبواب دار السلام إلى الصفاء  والطهر في هذه الحياة، هذا الكتاب الكريم القرآن العظيم الكتاب العزيز  الحكيم أعرض عنه المؤمنون والمؤمنات -إلا من رحم الله- وعاشوا على ظلمات  الجهل يتخبطون في حيرة متى يعودون إلى هذا الكتاب؟هيا نتأمل! وَلَوْ أَنَّا  كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:66]، أي: فرضنا عليهم، أي: على أولئك الذين  يتهربون من التحاكم إلى رسولنا، والإذعان لما في كتابنا هؤلاء الذين يدعون  الإيمان  وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ  أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ [النساء:66]، هل يطيعوننا؟ما يستطيعون، ما  أطاعوا الله في أبسط الأشياء كيف يطيعونه في أجلها وأعظمها، الذي ما يطيع  الله في هذه العبادات، في هذه الآداب والأخلاق فيسمو بها، يستطيع أن يطيعه  في عظائم التكاليف؟ إلا قليل منهم، قال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه: لو  أمرنا لفعلنا، وبلغ ذلك الخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( إن من أمتي  رجالاً إيمانهم في قلوبهم أثبت من الجبال الرواسي ). هذا أولاً.وثانياً:   وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ [النساء:66]، لو أنهم فعلوا  ما يؤمرون به، ويبين لهم فوائد هذا الأمر ونتائجه الطيبة، وانتهوا عما  رغبوا عنه؛ ليتركوه من المحرمات والآثام، لو فعلوا لكان خيراً، لهم أليس  كذلك؟ إي نعم.وشيء آخر قال:  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا [النساء:66]، أي:  للإيمان في قلوبهم.ومن هنا عرفنا -زادنا الله معرفة-: أن العمل الصالح هو  الذي يقوي الإيمان، ويزيد في أنواره وطاقته.ومن سنن الله تعالى: أن الحسنة  تتولد عنها حسنة، وأن السيئة تتولد عنها سيئة، فأيما مؤمن يقوم آخر الليل  يتطهر ويبكي بين يدي الله في صلاة ركعتين إلا ارتفع منسوب إيمانه من  الإشارة إلى الخمسين إلى التسعين والمائة.ما من مؤمن في جيبه ريال أو عشرة  وحاجته ملحة ويرى من هو ضعف وجوع أشد منه يخرج ذلك ويضعه في يد ذلك المؤمن  وهو لا يعرفه ولا يعرف من هو إلا ارتفع منسوب إيمانه فوق ما نتصور.فقط  تدفعه نفسه وهواه إلى ارتكاب معصية، فيذكر الله عز وجل، فترتعد فرائصه  ويعلن عن توبته قبل أن يقدم على الجريمة نادماً إلا كان إيمانه فوق ما  نتصور.ففعل الأمر كترك النهي من شأنهما أن يثبتا الإيمان في قلب صاحبهما،  واقرءوا:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا  لَهُمْ [النساء:66]، في دنياهم وأخراهم،  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا  [النساء:66]، أي: للإيمان في قلوبهم، فلا زعزعة ولا انتفاض ولا ولا..، ولكن  ثبات واستقرار.وشيء آخر وعطية أخرى:  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا  مُسْتَقِيمًا [النساء:68]، هذه الآيات هيا نقرأها على مسلمي اليوم هم أحق  بها من الأولين؟  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ  [النساء:66]، على منابر الجمع في العالم الإسلامي، كل جمعة، بيان الحلال  والحرام، بيان سبل السلام، فهل عمل المسلمون بذلك وانتهت الجرائم والخيانات  والخبث والسرقة والحسد والبغضاء والكبر والعناد؟  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ  فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا  [النساء:66]، وإذاً:  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:68]. وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ [النساء:66]،  ما معنى: ( يوعظون به )؟ الرسول أولياؤه خلفاؤه الدعاة يأمرون بما هو خير  وإلا لا؟ وينهون عما هو شر ويذكرون نتائج المعصية ونتائج الطاعة هذا هو  الوعظ، لو أن السامعين الموعوظين استجابوا ماذا ينتج لهم؟ قال:  لَكَانَ  خَيْرًا لَهُمْ [النساء:66]، تطهر نفوسهم وتسمو أخلاقهم، وتتحد كلمتهم  ويصبحون كواكب السماء في الأرض، وأشد تثبيتاً للإيمان في قلوبهم.  وَإِذًا  لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:67]، لا يقادر قدره  ولا يعرف منتهاه،  وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا [النساء:68]،  ذي كلها عروض إلهية معروضة علينا، ونحن معرضون ما نريد أن نسمع هذا الكلام  مشغولون، أليس هذا من كتاب الله؟من الأحق بالإجابة في هذه الآيات منا نحن،  أولى الخلق نحن أهل الإيمان والإسلام.                                                                 * *
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  [النساء:69]، هذا عرض آخر:  من يطع الله والرسول محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيم نطيع الله والرسول؟  فيما أمرا بفعله، وفيما نهيا عن فعله، هل هناك شيء آخر؟ لا، طاعتهما فيما  أمر بقوله أو اعتقاده أو عمله؛ إذ أعمال القلوب والألسن والجوارح هي  الطاعات، وانتهوا عما نهى الله عنه ورسوله من المعتقدات الباطلة الكافرة،  والأقوال الفاسدة السيئة، ومن الأعمال الطالحة الخاسرة.والسؤال: هل في  الإمكان ذكراً أو أنثى بلغه أن طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول هي التي ترفع  الآدمية على الملكوت الأعلى، ثم يعزم على أن يطيع والرسول، ثم يبقى في  مزرعته أو في بستانه ولا يسأل عن أوامر الله ما هي؛ حتى أطيعه فيها، ما  نواهيه؛ حتى أتجنبها، يمكن هذا؟ ومن المستحيل أن يتحقق لك يا ابن آدم طاعة  الله وطاعة الرسول قبل أن تعرف فيما تطيع الله وفيما تطيع الرسول، وكيف حال  أمة الإسلام ذات المئات الآلاف بل الملايين؟ ما نسبة العالمين بأوامر الله  ونواهيه؟ قدروها! ولا عشرة في المائة، ومن أراد البرهنة والتدليل فنقول:  أليست خمت سمائنا وأرضنا من الخبث والشر والفساد؟ فما سبب ذلك؟ ما عرفوا،  أولاً: ما عرفوا الله معرفة من شأنها توجد لهم حب الله في قلوبهم والرهبة  في نفوسهم؛ حتى يتهيئوا لطاعته، ما سألوا عن الله ولا أرادوا أن يعرفوه، ثم  من لم يعرف الله المعرفة الحقيقة يطيعه؟ ما يطيعه، معرفة إجمالية تمشي،  لكن هل سألوا عن محابِّ الله في صدق، وعزموا على فعلها؟ هل صدقوا في البحث  عن مكاره الله فعرفوها مكروهاً بعد مكروه؟ وما عرفوا مكروهاً إلا تركوه؟  ولو رحلوا من بلادهم لا يستطيعون أن يقعوا في هذا المكروه؟ الجواب: لا  والله.نسبة العالمين من أهل الإيمان والتقوى نسبة جزئية فقط، فلهذا ما أثرت  في المجتمعات، وبعد نبكي، وهل يجدي البكاء؟ ما الحيلة؟ ماذا نصنع؟ نصرخ  آمنا بالله، يا ورثة النبي علمونا دلونا ماذا نصنع؟ هذا الصوت ما نستطيع  نرفعه؛ لأنهم يقولون: تعالوا بنسائكم وأطفالكم تتعلموا دينكم؛ لتكملوا  وتسعدوا، ونحن غير مستعدين؛ فعدنا من حيث بدأنا؛ ليمضي حكم الله فينا.   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ [النساء:69]، العظيم صلى الله عليه  وسلم طاعة حقيقة: فعل ما أمرا به وترك ما نهيا عنه، وقد علمنا وزادنا الله  علماً حقيقة يسألها بلايين البشر، وهي: أن أوامر الله هي عبارة عن أدوات  الإصلاح والإكمال والإسعاد، ما فيها أمراً يضر بك أبداً، وأن منهيات الله  والرسول ما هي إلا منهيات كنهي الطبيب عن شرب السم وأكل الجيفة المنتنة،  إياك أن تفهم أن هذه الأوامر تنغص حياتك، أو تكدر صفو حياتك، والله ما هي  إلا أدوات رفعتك وكمالك وإسعادك.وأن المنهيات ما هي إلا قاذورات وأوساخ  منتنة عفنة؛ ليتجنبها عبد الله ووليه، أو نشرح؟هل في الزنا واللواط شيء  طاهر طيب؟ هل في الكذب والخيانة والتلصص والإجرام.. هل في الكفر والشرك ما  يسعد؟ما هي أوساخ دنسة، لكن لا نلوم إخواننا؛ ما علموهم.. ما عرفوهم. ‏                                
** درجة النبيين                                                                                                   * *
                                وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  ، هذا الشرط، أين  الجزاء؟ قال تعالى:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ ، السامون الأعلون المطيعون  مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، ونحن في كل صلاة، بل وفي كل ركعة  نقول سائلين ضارعين متوسلين إلى الله بحمده وثنائه وتمجيده والتملق إليه  بعبادته وحده دون سواه، نقول:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]، هذا حمد الله،  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ [الفاتحة:3]، ثناء على  الله،  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ [الفاتحة:4]، تمجيد لله،  إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ [الفاتحة:5] تملق إليه وإلا لا؟ وتزلف، ثم  نقول:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:6-7]، لا المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين.إذاً:   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:69]؛ لأن طاعة الله والرسول هي الصراط  المستقيم، والله العظيم! إن طاعة الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي فعل  الأمر وترك المنهي هي الصراط المستقيم لن ينتهي إلا بباب الجنة. وَمَنْ  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ [النساء:69]، وإن سئلت وقلت: يا رب من هم الذين أنعمت عليهم؟  كيف أنت كل صلاة تقول:  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  [الفاتحة:7]، وما سألت في يوم من الأيام: من هؤلاء الذين أنعم عليهم؟! يصلي  خمسين سنة ويقرأ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ [الفاتحة:7]، اهدنا صراطهم، ولا  يسأل من هم هؤلاء، بنو هاشم.. بنو تميم.. من هؤلاء؟ ويجوز أن يقرأ وما يفهم  ما لا يستفيد ، هذه الآية بينت لنا فقال تعالى:  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ ،  فالأنبياء كلهم والرسل على رءوسهم ممن أنعم الله عليهم.أنعم عليهم أولاً:  بمعرفته ومعرفة محابه ومكارهه ثم بهدايته وتوفيقه، ثم بقبولهم ورضاه عنهم،  من النبيين.سبحان الله! نحن صعاليك المدينة نصبح مع النبيين! إن أطعت الله  والرسول الطاعة الحقة فأنت معهم.وقد ذكرنا: أن كثيراً من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم كـثوبان مولى رسول الله، وعبد الله بن زيد الذي أري الأذان  في المنام وغيرهم بكوا وقالوا: يموت الرسول، حتى عائشة.. كيف نستطيع أن  نفارق الرسول الآن، غداً يموت الرسول وكيف نعيش، فأنزل الله تعالى قطعاً  لحيرتهم:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، قالوا: ندخل الجنة بفضل الله، ولكن منازلنا  ليست منازل النبيين، وقد علمنا أن أهل الجنة يتراءون منازلهم كما نتراءى  نحن الكواكب في السماء، أو الكوكب المضيء في السماء، وقد علمتم ما بينه  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبينه القرآن: أنهم يجتمعون في مجالس على  الأرائك متكئون.ثم بعد ذلك يذهب كل ذي درجة عالية إلى درجته،  إِنَّ  الأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ  *  عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ يَنظُرُونَ   *  تَعْرِفُ  فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ نَضْرَةَ النَّعِيمِ   *  يُسْقَوْنَ مِنْ رَحِيقٍ  مَخْتُومٍ   *  خِتَامُهُ مِسْكٌ وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ  الْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ  [المطففين:22-26]، هذا يصوم ثلاثة أيام في الشهر، هذا  يصوم الخميس والاثنين، هذا يصوم يوماً بعد يوم،  وَفِي ذَلِكَ  فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ [المطففين:26].                                                                      
** درجة الصديقين                                                                                                   * *
                               بعد النبيين يليهم في السمو والعلو وسمو المقام  الصديقون.قال العلماء: هذه الآية شاهد على خلافة أبي بكر لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وجه ذلك: أنه ذكر النبيين أولاً والرسول منهم وسيدهم،  وأعقب ذلك بالصديقين، من أسماه الصديق ؟ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، هل فاز  بهذا اللقب صحابي؟ أبو بكر الصديق .أما منزلة الأنبياء فقد أغلق هذا الباب  وما نحن بأهل له، لكن الصدّيقية هل ممكن أن نصبح صديقين؟ من يرغب؟ أبشروا  إنكم منهم إن صدقتم، اسمعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبين الطريق  للوصول إلى هذه الدرجة العالية التي بعد النبوة، يقول: ( عليكم بالصدق )،  ما معنى: ( عليكم بالصدق )؟ شدوا عليه، تمسكوا به، لا تفارقوه، لا يبعد  عنكم، وهو الصدق في المعتقد والقول والعمل، لا كذب أبداً.( عليكم بالصدق؛  فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر )، الصدق في القول والعمل والتفكير يهدي ويقود عبد  الله إلى البر والخير، أي: إلى طاعة الله والرسول، وأيُّ بر أعظم من طاعة  الله والرسول؟ يهدي إلى البر وإلا لا؟ بالمعنى العام: الخير، خير الدنيا  والآخرة.( وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ) ، إي والله، اسمع هذا البيان من سورة  آل عمران:  لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ  [آل عمران:92]، يا عباد الله! أيها  المسلمون!  حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ  [آل عمران:92].عرفتم؟  أيام كان الجوع والحاجة، والمسلمون محاصرون، والكفار من كل جانب، وهم  يعيشون، ماذا أقول؟ والله ما شبع رسول الله في يوم مرتين حتى توفاه الله،  الآن يغمى علينا، والله ليشد الحجر على بطنه؛ ليتماسك ويقوى على المشي  والعمل، ونحن نرمي العيش في الشوارع، ولا نقول باسم الله، ولا الحمد لله،  إننا نتعرض لنقمة إلهية ما تطاق إلا أن يتوب الله علينا، ولن يتوب علينا  حتى نقرع بابه، ونطرح بين يديه نساءً ورجالاً نبكي أن يتوب علينا.( إن البر  يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند صديقاً )،  عام وعامين وثلاثة وعشرة وعشرين، ولا يزال الرجل المؤمن يصدق في قوله  وعمله وتفكيره حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا، فلان من الصديقين مرتبة دون  النبوة، هيا نعمل؟ ما نستطيع؛ ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ما تعودنا على  الصدق.ماذا نقول؟ ما نرغب أن نكون مع الصديقين؟ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ  وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  [النساء:69]، والحمد لله باب النبوة مغلق لا طمع فيها،  وختمت النبوات بخاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن الصديقية موجودة، قد  يوجد بيننا.. بين نسائنا ورجالنا من لم يعرف الكذب قط حتى في السخرية  والاستهزاء، لا يكذب، ولكن يأخذ يتدرج في الصدق، ولا يزال يصدق، ويتحرى  الصدق ويطلبه ويبحث عنه ويقصده، حتى يأتي الوسام الإلهي: عبدنا أصبح  صديقاً.                                                                      
** درجة الشهداء                                                                                                   * *
                                 مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ   [النساء:69].الشهداء: جمع شهيد، والشهادة متنوعة، أهل الاستقامة أهل العدل  أهل الخير يتخذهم الله شهداء يوم القيامة يشهدون على غيرهم؛ لعدلهم  وكمالهم، ولنقرأ لذلك قول الله تعالى:  كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ  ...  [آل عمران:110]، لا لا. وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا   [البقرة:143]، أي: خياراً عدولاً؛  لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ  وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا  [البقرة:143]، وأنت في قريتك  بين إخوانك تأمر بالمعروف، وتنهى عن المنكر، وتشهد حطوط هذا وارتفاع هذا،  أنت شهيد عليهم، وتقبل شهادتك، فالداعي إلى الله على علم وصدق من  الشهداء.ويدخل أولاً في هذا الموكب الذي استشهدوا في قتال المشركين، الذين  استشهدوا في الجهاد الإيماني الإسلامي الرباني، والآن ظلت هذه الأمة وتخبطت  وهي تتخبط وما عرفوا ما هو الجهاد، الحماس في نفوس الشبيبة والحيرة والقلق  وا.. وا.. الجهاد.                                                                                                        
**مشوبات الجهاد في بلاد الأفغان                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          من منكم يذكر أيام بدأ الجهاد في الديار الأفغانية؟ ماذا كان  يقول هذا الشيخ المريض؟ كنت أقول: معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! اعلموا أنه  ينبغي أن يرانا الله تعالى في هذا الجهاد؛ لأنه جهاد قتال البلاشفة الحمر  الملاحدة الشيوعيين الذين أرادوا أن ينشروا مذهبهم في العالم لإفساد  البشرية وفطرها، فلا بد وأن يراك الله في هذا الجهاد إما بنفسك إن كنت  أهلاً لذلك، وإما بمالك إن كنت ذا مال، وإما بدعوتك إخوانك ليجاهدوا  بأنفسهم أو أموالهم، وعلى الأقل بدعائك، قُم في الليل، وادع الله لهم  بالنصر.وكنت أقول: إنه جهاد ولكن فيه دخن، والشبيبة الضائعة، والذين يدّعون  المعرفة وهم جهّال: أيش هذا، لم يقول هذا الكلام فيه دخن؟ قلنا لهم:  اصبروا دخنه سيتحول إلى نار، ما هذا الدخان؟ هو أنه جهاد ما قام على أسس  الجهاد الذي شرعه الله، ألا وهو بيعة إمامٍ تبايعه أمة الإسلام؛ ليقودها  بأمر الله وإذنه، فأيما قتال لا إمام ولا بيعة فيه لإمام هو باطل حرام وظلم  شر فساد، لا تفهمن يا بني أن هذا الشيخ يتكلم بما لا يعلم، والله لا يحل  لي أن أقول كلمة بدون علم، هذا مسجد رسول الله.إذاً: وذهبت مع أحد الإخوان  بطلب من سماحة الشيخ: عبد العزيز وعرضنا على تلك المعسكرات معسكراً بعد  آخر: اتفقوا على بيعة إمام لكم، وقاتلوا تحت راية واحدة، ماذا نقول؟ أنتم  تعرفون أنفسكم، وتحدثوا مع إخوانكم وأهليكم، كل واحد عنده رأي وعنده.هيا  نذوب من النظريات والأفكار؛ لنكون جسماً واحداً، المعسكر: يقول الفلاني  يريد كذا، معسكر محترم قال: المعسكر الفلاني ما هو إلا مصيدة للفلوس فقط،  والمؤمنون مساهمون، جاءتني صرة أو زنبيل من اليمن كلها فضة، امرأة أخرجت كل  ما عندها، أم أولادي تغمدها الله برحمته مرتين وهي تنزع ذهبها من  يديها.ولما كان القتال على غير مراد الله ومنهجه كيف كانت النتيجة؟ هل  ارتفعت راية لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله؟ هل اجتمعت الكلمة وسارت أمة  رسول الله إلى كمالها؟إلى الآن والنار مشتعلة، وزارني جميل الرحمن -سلفي  يقود الجماعة السلفية- زارني في البيت وقلت له: يا شيخ! إنك بين أمرين: إما  أن تتخلى عن المطالبة بالحكم، وتمثيل الشريعة، وادع إلى الله عز وجل بين  إخوانك تطهيراً لقلوبهم وتزكية لنفوسهم.أو تصر على أن تطالب والله ليقتلنك،  ما هو إلا شهرين وذبحوه، كيف يذبحون رجلاً يدعو إلى قيام الشريعة  الإسلامية، كلهم يدعوا إلى قيام الدولة الإسلامية.إذاً: فالجهاد الذي قتلاه  يكونون شهداء:أولاً: أن يكون تحت راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله؛  لإقامة دين الله ويكون القتال بين المؤمنين الموحدين وبين الكافرين  والمشركين، أما القتال بين المؤمنين تحت النعرات والنزعات والأطماع؛ فهذا  القاتل والمقتول في النار: ( إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول  في النار ).وهذا الكلام تكرر وإلى الآن ما زالت الفتنة قائمة هنا وهناك  بالاغتيالات وسفك الدماء والتفجيرات تحت شعار الجهاد، يا ضلال! يا جهال! هل  قرأتم كتاب الله؟ هل التففتم حول عالم رباني فهداكم وبين الطريق لكم؟  الجواب: لا، العلماء يقولون فيهم عملاء، وإبليس يوحي بهذه الكلمات، العلماء  علماء السلاطين، جماعة المجوس يقولون هذا الكلام والعرب يتلقون هذه  الكلمات في عمى وضلال، بدل أن يأخذ أهل القرية التحاب والتلاقي والتعاون،  ومقاسمة الخير، والغير نثير بينهم العداء والفتنة والبلاء، وهذا مراد أعداء  الإسلام.والشاهد عندنا بدون إطالة: ما هو الجهاد الذي يصبح قتيله شهيداً؟  أن يكون تحت راية لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، والإمام -إمام بايعه-  المسلمون وهو يقاتل الكافرين، بعدما يعسكر قريباً من ديارهم يعرض عليهم:  تدخلون في الإسلام؛ لتسعدوا وتكملوا، وتطهروا وتصفوا، وهو والله لكذلك، فإن  رفضوا: تسمحون أن ندخل؛ لنعلم إخوانكم وننقذهم من عذاب الدنيا وعذاب  الآخرة، فإن قالوا: ادخلوا، دخلنا، وبين الهداية والطريق إلى الله، وإن  رفضوا الأولى والثانية لم يبق إلا القتال فباسم الله نقاتلهم، فكل من وقع  على الأرض ميتاً فهو والله شهيد، إلا إذا كان قلبه مريضاً هذا يعود إلى  الله، همه الدنيا أو المال، أو ما آمن حق الإيمان، لكن الظاهر كل من صرع في  المعركة هو الشهيد، لا يغسل ولا يكفن ولا يصلى عليه ويدفن عليه هكذا، ما  هو في حاجة إلى هذه المزكيات طابت نفسه.عرفتم الشهداء؟ يبقى باب الرجاء،  يقول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من سأل الشهادة في صدق أنزله  الله منازل الشهداء ولو مات على فراشه )، خذوها: ( من سأل الله في صدق )،  اللهم إني أسألك شهادة في سبيلك! ولو ما وقع جهاد، ولا وقع قتال ومات على  فراشه هو في عداد الشهداء، من سأل الله الشهادة في صدق أنزله الله منازل  الشهداء وإن كان قد مات على فراشه، إذا عرفتم هذه الحقيقة حافظوا  عليها!وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (39) 
الحلقة (263)
تفسير سورة النساء  (44)


يجب على جماعة المسلمين أن يكونوا دائماً في حال من الاستعداد والأهبة؛ حتى  لا يدهمهم عدو فيستبيح بيضتهم ويجوس خلال ديارهم، وكذلك أن يكونوا على علم  بحال عدوهم وقدراته القتالية، وذلك ببث العيون والجواسيس في أرضه حتى  يأتوا بأخباره، فإذا دعا داعي الجهاد وجاء الأمر بالنفير كان الجميع في  مواقعهم للدفاع عن أمة الإسلام، أو غزو بلاد الكفر والإلحاد لنشر دين  الإسلام، ولا يتخلف عن ذلك إلا من أظلم قلبه بظلمة النفاق، وكان ممن علم  الله ضررهم على أوليائه وجنده فثبطهم ومنعهم من الخروج في سبيله.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).فاللهم حقق لنا هذا الخير، واجعلنا من  أهله يا رب العالمين!وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة النساء السورة الرابعة من سور  القرآن الكريم: الأولى الفاتحة، والثانية البقرة، والثالثة آل عمران،  والرابعة النساء.والنساء سورة مدنية، والمدنيات أودع الله فيها أسراره  وشرائعه وقوانينه التي يحكم بها عباده.وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاثة هيا  نتغنى بها أولاً؛ حتى نكاد نحفظها، ونحاول أثناء القراءة أن نتدبر معانيها،  حتى إذا شرحت لاح نورها، وعرفنا مراد الله منها، وأعددنا أنفسنا للقيام  بواجب أوجبه الله فيها، أو التخلي عن منهي نهى الله عنه فيها.قال تعالى بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا   *  وَإِنَّ  مِنْكُمْ لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالَ قَدْ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا   *   وَلَئِنْ أَصَابَكُمْ فَضْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ لَيَقُولَنَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ  بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنتُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَفُوزَ  فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:71-73].هذا النوع ضعاف الإيمان والمنافقون.                                
 الفئة المرادة بنداء الرحمن في كتابه                                                                                                    
                               معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! يا أهل القرآن الكريم!أذكركم  ونفسي بأن النداء بعنوان الإيمان:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [النساء:71]، هذا النداء يوجهه الله تعالى إلى عباده المؤمنين، المؤمنين به  وبلقائه، المؤمنون بكتابه ورسوله، المؤمنين بملائكته وقضائه وقدره، لم؟  لأن الإيمان بمثابة الروح، ولا حياة بدون روح، فمن سرت هذه الروح في قلبه  وجسمه حي، والحي كما تعرفون يسمع النداء ويجيب ويعطي ويأخذ وذلك لأنه حي،  والميت عكسه أم لا؟ هل الميت إذا ناديته يجيب؟ إذا طلبت منه شيئاً يعطيك؟  إذا حذرته من شيء يحذر؟ لا، ميت.معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذه الحقيقة  يجب أن لا ننساها، ويجب أن نبلغها البشر، المؤمن الكامل الإيمان حي،  والدليل على حياته، ناده يا إبراهيم! يقول: لبيك، الكافر ميت لا يسمع نداء  ولا يجيب، ناد يهودياً: يا يهودي! أن حي على الصلاة، يجيب؟ ناد الصليبي: يا  مسيحي! غداً رمضان، هل يصوم؟ عاهرة يهودية يا أمة الله! حرام عليك أن  تخرجي في هذه الصورة الوقحة كاشفة عن سوأتك وعريك، ما لك؟ تضحك منك وتسخر؛  لأنها ميتة.فيكم من يشك في هذا؟المؤمنون الكُمل الإيمان أحياء فلهذا  يناديهم الله بعنوان الإيمان، ما قال: يا أيها الناس، بل قال:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  .                                                                      
 أسباب نداء الله للمؤمنين في كتابه                                                                                                    
                               عرف أهل الحلقة -زادهم الله معرفة- من نساء ورجال: أن الله  تعالى لا ينادينا عبثاً، أو لاعباً، ولا لهواً ، حاشا الله تبارك وتعالى أن  يلهو أو يلعب أو يعبث، ما ينادينا إلا لواحدة من خمس.من منكم أيها العوام  الزائرون يفهم هذه الليلة ويبلغها إلى امرأته وأولاده أو جيرانه، أو العامة  الذي يعملون معه؟ لتبقى الدعوة هنا، حتى لا تطلع الشمس الإسلامية، لا إله  إلا الله.كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم على رأسهم عمر يتناوب مع زميل له في  دكان في العوالي: أنت تحضر ليلة وأنا أحضر ليلة؛ حتى لا يفوته طلب العلم  والحكمة، آه وا حسرتاه!إذاً: لا ينادينا الله تعالى بعنوان الإيمان إلا  لأننا أحياء بإيماننا. هذه مسلمة، أو تنازعون فيها؟ينادينا لأي غرض من  الأغراض، لأي شيء من الأشياء، الجواب: انزع من ذهنك أن ينادينا لهواً  ولعباً، ينادينا لواحدة من خمس: الأولى: ينادينا؛ ليأمرنا، من أجل أن نفعل،  ماذا نفعل؟ ما أمرنا به لنفعله لنقوم به، من أجل إسعادنا وإكمالنا فقط،  إياك أن تفهم أن الله يأمرنا بأمر نفعله لا يعود علينا بالإصلاح والهداية  والكمال، مستحيل، لا يأمرنا إلا من أجل تزكية أنفسنا، وتهذيب آدابنا، وسمو  أخلاقنا، وللحصول على الكمال والسعادة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة؛ لأنه ولينا  مولانا سيدنا ربنا.ثانياً: ينادينا لينهانا عما من شأنه أن يخبث أرواحنا،  أن يهبط بآدابنا، أن يمزق أخلاقنا، أن يقعد بنا عن طلب السعادة والكمال،  والله العظيم! ما نهانا عز وجل عن قول أو عمل أو صفة إلا لأنها ضارة بنا  مفسدة لنا مهلكة لنا معوقة لنا عن سعادة الدنيا والآخرة؛ لأنه حكيم، لا  يكمن أن يضع الشيء في غير موضعه؟ حاشاه وهو العزيز الحكيم، فلهذا إذا بلغك  أمر الله افعل ولا تتردد إلا إذا عجزت، إذا بلغك نهي الله عن عقيدة أو قول  أو عمل اترك عجل قبل أن تحترق.الثالثة: يدعونا وينادينا ليبشرنا، ينادينا  بعنوان الإيمان ليبشرنا بما يسرنا، ويثلج صدورنا، ويفرحنا في الدنيا  والآخرة، من أجل أن نزداد في ذلك العمل الصالح، ونتنافس فيه ونتسابق إليه؛  لأن البشارة من شأنها تجعلنا نحفز أكثر وننطلق أكثر لذلك العمل  الصالح.رابعاً: ينادينا ليحذرنا مما هو مضر بنا مهلك لنا معوق لنا يقعد بنا  عن الكمال والإسعاد، والله العظيم!خامساً: ينادينا ليعلمنا السير على  طريقه الموصل إلى رضاه وجواره، يعلمنا الأوامر والنواهي في المعتقدات  والأقوال والأعمال، يعلمنا ما كنا نجهله نحن وآباؤنا من شأن الغيب  والشهادة، يعلمنا ما في الملكوت الأعلى، ما في الدار الآخرة، تعاليم يضفيها  إلينا ويمتن بها علينا؛ لنصبح علماء، علماء؟ نعم. من أفضل الناس يا أيها  الناس؟أعلمهم، ادخل قريتك وانظر أعلم أهل القرية أتقاهم لله، أصفاهم روحاً،  أكثرهم خيراً وبركة، وأجهل قريتك أكثرهم سوءاً وفسقاً وفجوراً.ولا أعني  بالعلم أن لا بد تكتب وتقرأ وتتنوع في أنواع الفنون والعلوم، لا ما هناك  حاجة إلى كل هذا، جل وأكثر أصحاب رسول الله وقد لاحوا في أفق الدنيا كواكب  زهر في السماء لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ليس العلم فلسفة، ولا أكاذيب وأباطيل،  العلم الحق: أن تعرف ما يريد الله منك، وتطيعه في ذلك بالكلمة فقط؛ ليعلمنا  ولنقرأ قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]                                                                      
 ثمار العلم بالله تعالى                                                                                                    
                               قال الله تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ ، يخاف الله  تعالى من عباده من؟العلماء سواء كانوا حمراً أو صفراً.. سوداً أو بيضاً..  عرباً أو عجماً، في الأولين أو الآخرين، العلماء، بأي علم؟ العالمون أولاً  بربهم العارفين له، ثم العالمين بمحابه محبوباً بعد محبوب، وبمكارهه  مكروهاً بعد مكروه، وبكيفيات أداء تلك المحبوبات، هذا هو العلم: العلم  أولاً بالله؛ إذ العلم بالله إذا تم لك عبد الله أثمر لك ثمرتين:الأولى: حب  الله، فتصبح تحب الله أكثر من حبك لنفسك وولدك ومالك، بمعنى: إذا طلب الله  شيئاً منك وطلبته امرأتك أجبت طلب الله قبل طلب امرأتك؛ لأنه أحب إليك  منها، وفوق هذا: نفسك اشتهت شيئاً وطلبته والله طلب غيره يظهر حبك لله أن  تترك ما طلبته النفس وتفعل ما أحبه الله وطلبه.الثمرة الثانية: الخشية،  تصبح عبد الله لا تتكلم بالكلمة حتى تدري هل هي فيها رضا الله أو سخط الله،  فإن علمت أن فيها سخط الله ما تكلمتها ولا قلتها، لقمة الأكل قبل أن  تلقيها في فيك تدري هل مأذون فيها من ربي ومسموح لي بها أو ممنوعة، فإن  كانت ممنوعة تركتها وقمت جائعاً.فالعلم بالله عز وجل يورثك هاتين  العظيمتين: أولاً: الحب، والثانية: الخشية والخوف. إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى  اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28].ثانياً: العلم بمحاب الله  ومكارهه أو مساخطه أو محرماته قل ما شئت.فعلى عبد الله أو على أمة الله إذا  عرفت الله وأحبته وخافته أن تسارع إلى معرفة ما يحب من الاعتقاد والقول  والعمل والصفة أيضاً؛ حتى تقدم محبوب الله له؛ ليرفع درجتها ويعلي من  مقامها؛ لا أننا نعرف أن الله يحب كذا ولا نفعله. هذا عداء وإعلان حرب على  الله، ونعرف مساخط الله من الأقوال الباطلة الاعتقادات الفاسدة الأعمال  السيئة الصفات الذميمة، كيف عرفنا يا شيخ محاب الله ومساخطه، من علمنا؟  الجواب يا بني ذاك كله مودع في كتابه القرآن العظيم، وفي هدي رسوله وبيان  سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يخرج محبوب لله عن الكتاب والسنة، ولا يخرج  مكروه لله عن الكتاب والسنة، كيف نقرأ.. نقرأ كتاب مائة وأربعة عشرة سورة؟  ما نستطيع، لا ما تحتاج إلى أن تحفظ القرآن أبداً، فقط اجلس مجالس العلم،  وتعلم بلسانك وقلبك فقط، سمعت أن الله يبغض الرائحة الكريهة من الآن لا  تتطيب بالرائحة الكريهة.سمعت عن الله أنه لا يحب النميمة لا تنقل حديثاً  أبداً حتى الموت.. وهكذا.                                                                      
 وجوب أخذ الحذر من العدو                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:71]، لبيك اللهم  لبيك، نادانا؛ لأننا أحياء، اسمع نادانا لأي غرض، لخمسة أغراض أم لا؟ هذا  واحد منها:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ   [النساء:71]، هذا أمر أم لا؟ فإن قلت: لا نبالي ودع ما يقع يقع، ترد على  الله العليم الحكيم، وأنت تؤمن به! خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:71]،  والحذر: التخوف والتحرز من المكروه؛ حتى لا تقع فيه.الله ولي المؤمنين  يأمرهم بأن يأخذوا حذرهم؛ حتى لا يهلكهم عدوهم؛ حتى لا يمزق أوصالهم؛ حتى  لا يحتل ديارهم؛ حتى لا يسلب أموالهم؛ حتى لا يسفك دمائهم؛ لأنه تعالى لا  يحب لأوليائه الهلاك ولا الذل ولا الدمار ولا الخزي ولا العار.وإن قلت: لما  ما يقتل هؤلاء الكافرين بكلمة: موتوا؟ الجواب لا يفعل ذلك؛ لأن هذه الحياة  كلها قامت على أساس الابتلاء والاختبار، موقتة ثم الانتقال إلى عالم الخلد  والبقاء إما أعلى وإما أسفل، ذا الامتحان، هو قادر على أن يدخل الإيمان في  قلب كل كافر، ولكن:  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   *  الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ  لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ  [الملك:1-2]، خلق الفقر والغناء ليبلوكم، الصحة والمرض  ليبلوكم.. كل هذه ابتلاءات امتحانات واختبارات؛ حتى يصفو من يصفو ويكمل من  يكمل وينزله بجواره فوق السماء السابعة في دار السلام، ويهبط من يهبط إلى  أسفل السافلين في الدركات السفلى من الأكوان التي ما يمكن أن تدركها.  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:71]، ممن تخافون؟ من أعدائكم من هم؟ المشركون  الكافرون، ومن الثالوث الأسود بالذات المجوس اليهود النصارى خذوا حذركم.                                                                      
 كيفية أخذ الحذر من العدو                                                                                                    
                               كيف نأخذ حذرنا يا شيخ؟أولاً: أن نربي أنفسنا على الصبر..  على الثبات.. على حسن استعمال السلاح، وعلى إيجاد قيادة عليمة حكيمة موصولة  بالسماء، إن أخطأت في الأرض صوبها إله السماء،  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ   [النساء:71]، كيف نأخذ حذرنا؟ يجب أن نكون أقوى من عدونا، وأقدر من عدونا،  وأحذر من عدونا، وقل ما شئت؛ لأننا أحياء وعدونا ميت. يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:71]، أين المؤمنون الذين  ينادون بهذا النداء؟ ماتوا. هذا النداء وجه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وإلى تلك الزمرة النورانية الصالحة من أصحابه، وهذا النداء وجه إليهم  عندما بلغهم أن أهل مكة تحركوا وسمعوا بإعداد العدة لغزوهم في السنة  الثامنة.معاشر المستمعين! بلغوا أن على الدولة الإسلامية صغيرة أو كبيرة  يجب أن تمرن أبناءها على حمل السلاح وعلى استعماله، وعلى تطوره إن كان في  النفاثات ففي النفاثات، وإن كان في الصواريخ ففيها، وإن كان في أي موطن يجب  أن نكون كعدونا بله أحسن من عدونا. فإن أهملنا وفرطنا عصينا الله في هذا  الحكم الإلهي وما أخذنا حذرنا.وفوق هذا يا أبنائي! هل أخذنا حذرنا من  أنفسنا ونحن منغمسون في معاصي الرحمن، في أبشع الذنوب وأقبحها وأسوئها؟ كيف  نأخذ حذرنا من عدوٍ وما أخذنا حذرنا من عدوٍ في نفوسنا، إننا أولياء الله  يجب أن نكون أطهاراً أصفياء أعزاء قادرين حكماء عالمين، يجب أن نكون أكمل  الخلق، وذلك للإيمان الذي فضلنا الله به.                                                                      
 وجوب نفرة الأمة للجهاد                                                                                                    
                                يقول تعالى:  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:71]، كيف يا رب؟  قال:  فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا  [النساء:71]،يصيح  الصائح: النفير، صيحة دافعة لكل ذي قدرة على السلاح أن يقف ويحمل سلاحه،  والقيادة الحكيمة تتصرف إذا رأت أن نمشي ثباتاً، أي: جماعة بعد جماعة،  كتيبة بعد كتيبة.الثُبات: جمع ثبت، والثبت: الجماعة، سمها كتيبة، سمها  سرية، سمها ما شئت.انظر يا قائد المعركة الإيمانية! يا إمام المسلمين! مع  ما أوتيت من علم وما عرفت من حال الكافر وعرفت من دياره وأهله .. بله وجبال  دياره وسهولها أنت تعرف هل تزحفون كلكم أو ما يتطلب الموقف زحف الأمة  كلها، ولكن جماعة بعد جماعة فيلق بعد فيلق، إذا انتهى يأتي من بعده الثاني،  وهكذا حتى تلوح آيات النصر.من علمنا هذا؟ الله تعالى، سبحان الله! مسألة  عسكرية بحتة، إي نعم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:71]، أولاً  خذوا حذركم من عدوكم، قالوا: هذا يتطلب أن يكون لنا جواسيس وعيون في بلاد  الكافر الذي نريد أن نغزوه، لقد كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العيون  والجواسيس في البلاد، كيف نأخذ الحذر؟ لا بد وأن نطلع على ما يجري في  ديارهم نعرف محلات الصناعة، نعرف أماكن الجيوش، نعرف السهول والجبال وكيف  نمشي مقدماً، هذا كله داخل تحت:  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:71]. وقبل ذلك  -كما قلنا- يجب أن يكون سلاحنا أمضى من سلاحه، وكلمة: (لا حذر مع القدر)  ارم بها عرض الحائط، أمر الله بالحذر، الاحتياط الاحتراز العيون مفتوحة  اليقظة كاملة. خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ  [النساء:71].أي:  جماعة بعد جماعة. أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا  [النساء:71].هذا يعود إلى  القيادة، إذا رأت أن الجيش كله يزحف لمواجهة جيش أعظم يزحف، وإذا ما رأت  هذا تبعث فيلقاً بعد آخر وفئة بعد أخرى، وهكذا يفعل الرسول والمؤمنون.معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هل فعل المسلمون هذا؟ من  إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، إن جيوشنا جلها لا يصلي، أو نحلف لكم بالله!  الكثيرون يسبون الله ورسوله يسخطون، كيف نقاتل فيهم هؤلاء؟ كيف ننتصر؟ هل  انتصرنا مع اليهود؟ كم معركة دخلناها معهم وخرجنا أذلاء منهزمين؟ لعل الشيخ  واهم، عايشناها نحن من أربعين سنة، لم ننكسر ونذل ونهون؟ لأننا لسنا  أولياء الله، ضعفنا في إيماننا واستقامتنا هو الذي سبب نكبتنا وهزيمتنا،  علنا نفيق ونراجع الطريق من جديد، ولكن لا شيء، ما صدر أمراً -باستثناء هذه  المملكة النورانية- إلى الجيش الفلاني أن يشهد الصلوات الخمس ما في، ما  هناك حاجة إلى أن نفضح حالنا.عندنا رسالة تحت الطبع: الأدواء، نيف وثلاثون  داء عضال قاتل، والأمة الإسلامية تعيش في تلك الأدواء، أي داء ينفعها؟ وإن  وجد الداء أين الطبيب الذي يداويها؟ وإن فرضنا وجود الدواء والطبيب هل أمة  الإسلام مستعدة لتطرح بين يدي الطبيب ويعالجها؟أعطيكم صورة عاجلة: على أهل  كل قرية وعلى أهل كل حي من أحياء المدن من اليوم أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا  بنسائنا وأطفالنا، برهنة وتدليلاً على أننا عرفنا أننا مخطئون، وأننا في  حاجة إلى توبة ربنا يتوب بها علينا، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا أصبحت أمة  الإسلام كلها في بيوت الله تبكي بين يدي الله، وتستمطر رحماته، وتطلب  إنقاذه لها وإكماله للسعادة، وهنا لا يتطلب هذا مال أبداً ولا سلاح ولا خوف  أبداً، فقط نصدق الله؛ فإذا أصبحت أمتنا تجتمع بنسائها وأطفالها في بيوت  ربها ما بين المغرب والعشاء تتلقى الكتاب والحكمة وتزكي نفسها يوماً بعد  يوم، والأنوار تلوح والهداية تغمر، وتختفي مظاهر غضب الله، فلا ربا ولا  زنا، لا غش ولا خداع، لا كذب ولا نفاق، لا كبر ولا حسد، لا قساوة ولا جلف..  ولا ولا ولكن رقة ولين وطمأنينة، عام واحد يتغير نظام الكون، والله لأنظمة  أوروبا تتغير! ما كانوا يعملون به في هذه الظروف يغيرونه، خرجت أمة  الإسلام حييت ظهرت من جديد يغيرون حتى برامج التعليم، كثير من كتب السياسة  التي يعلمونها يلغونها ما تنفع الآن، ظهر نور الله بالأرض، وما يكلفنا ذلك  شيء، فقط دقت الساعة السادسة أوقف عملك وتطهر في بيتك أو في مكانك، واحمل  امرأتك وأطفالك إلى بيت ربك تتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، فتختفي بذلك المذهبية  والقبلية والوطنية والعنصرية والحزبية، كل هذا ينتهي أمة جالسة في بيت الله  مسلمون لا فرق بين أبيض وأسود، ولا تسأل ماذا يترتب عن هذا؟ تختفي مظاهر  الشر والفساد نهائياً.هل من طريق سوى هذا الطريق؟ هذا هو الدواء، أين  الطبيب؟ العلماء، أين المرضى؟ نحن مستعدون لنطرح بين يدي الطبيب؟ إي نعم،  إذا مالت الشمس إلى الغروب أخذنا نساءنا وأطفالنا وأتينا إلى بيت ربنا،  النساء وراء الستارة والفحول أمامهن والأطفال بين أيديهم، وهم يتعلمون  الكتاب والحكمة، الكتاب والحكمة؟ إي نعم، لا يمكنك أن تتصور أن علماً ينفع  أكثر من علم الكتاب والسنة مستحيل.إذاً:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا   [النساء:71].                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن منكم لمن ليبطئن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ  [النساء:72].أي: من بينكم  أيها المؤمنون. لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ  [النساء:72].ما معنى: يبطئ؟ يتباطأ،  الجموع خرجت، المئات ماشية هو ما زال يغسل في ثيابه، أو يعد في سلاحه، هذا  هو التبطئة، وقد يكون منافقاً أيضاً فيقول للجارية: خليهم يمشون، خليهم  يموتون؛ لأن الآية هذه نزلت والنفاق في المدينة متوفر، والمنافقون موجودون  من الأوس والخزرج واليهود، وما المراد بالمنافقين؟المن  افق الذي خاف على  نفسه أو ماله أو داره ما يستطيع يهاجر، يعلن عن إسلامه بلسانه، ويصلي مع  المسلمين وقلبه كله كفر بالله ورسوله، فكل من يبطن ويخفي الكفر في قلبه  ويظهر الإسلام بلسانه وجوارحه فهو منافق. وَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ لَمَنْ  لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ  [النساء:72]، ما معنى: يبطئ؟ نفسه حتى ما يخرج، وقد يبطئ  غيره.. قريب من أقربائه.. صديق من أصدقائه: ما تمشي، ماذا نستفيد نحن، خلهم  يموتوا، وأحلف بالله لو يقع في يوم من الأيام هذا بين المسلمين لوجد آلاف  من يقول هذا بنفس الطابع، لم يا شيخ؟ أين الإيمان الحق؟ أين أنواره؟ثم قال  تعالى عنهم يخبرنا العليم بأحوالهم وبواطنهم وظواهرهم:  فَإِنْ  أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  [النساء:72] أصابكم انكسار وانهزام وقتل في  جيشكم، ماذا يقولون؟  قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ  [النساء:72].أنعم  الله علينا ما خرجنا معهم، لو خرجنا معهم كنا نموت كما ماتوا الحمد لله،  استفدنا من التبطئة، أيقولون هذا؟ والله ليقولون. قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:72].أي: حاضراً معهم،  يقول:  قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:72] في المعركة، لو حضرت المعركة كنت تكسرت أو قتلت أو سلب مالي.  وَلَئِنْ أَصَابَكُمْ فَضْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:73].انتصرتم.. غنمتم..  هزمتم العدو.. ارتفعت رايتكم وجئتم منتصرين، ماذا يقول؟ لَيَقُولَنَّ  كَأَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ  [النساء:73].ما عرفكم  ولا عرفتموه ولا صحبتموه أبداً، هذا التعديل الإلهي عجب،  كَأَنْ لَمْ  تَكُنْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ  [النساء:73] يقول:  يَا لَيْتَنِي  كُنتُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:73] أي: بالغنائم  والسمعة والشهرة بالبطولات، سبحان الله العظيم! من يخبر بهذا؟ علام الغيوب  خالق القلوب، أرأيتم صورة للهابطين من البشر وإلا لا؟ واضحة، إخوان خرجوا  لدفع العدو أو قتاله وهم يتباطئون وما يخرجون، فإذا أصابت إخوانهم مصيبة  فرحوا ولولوا، قالوا: الحمد لله ما كنا معكم، وإن أصابهم خير وغنيمة يا  ليتنا خرجنا معهم فنفوز بالغنيمة والشهرة والسمعة. هذا علام الغيوب هو الذي  يخبر بهذا.اسمعوا الآيات مرة ثانية:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا  [النساء:71]  حسب ما ترى القيادة العسكرية،  وَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ   [النساء:72] أي: في الخروج،  فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالَ قَدْ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا   *   وَلَئِنْ أَصَابَكُمْ فَضْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:72-73] غنيمة ونصر،   لَيَقُولَنَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ   [النساء:73] لا تعرفونه ولا يعرفوكم،  يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنتُ مَعَهُمْ  فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:73]، هذه هي الأخلاق الهابطة، هذه  ثمار الكفر والنفاق والشرك والجهل بالرب تبارك وتعالى.وصل اللهم على سيدنا  محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (40) 
الحلقة (264)
تفسير سورة النساء  (45)


أمر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين بالقتال في سبيله وحضهم عليه، لما في  القتال في سبيل الله من رفع لراية دينه، وتبليغ شرعه، والتمكين لأهل  الإيمان في الأرض، والدفاع عن المستضعفين والمغلوبين من المؤمنين في أرجاء  المعمورة، ولا يمنع المؤمنين من الجهاد خوف عدوهم؛ لأنهم يقاتلون في سبيل  الله، أما عدوهم فإنما يقاتل في سبيل الطاغوت، ويستمد قوته من الشيطان،  وكان كيد الشيطان ضعيفاً.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين يشرون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللاتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الأربع، وعلنا ندرسها أو يبقى منها ما ندرسه في الليلة الآتية إن شاء  الله.إليكم تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ  وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ  نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ  وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا  وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيرًا   *  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ  الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:74-76].هيا نتدبر هذه الآيات، ونصدق  أنفسنا في طلب معرفتها والعمل بها:أولاً: اسمع هذا الخطاب:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ   [النساء:74].بلام الأمر؛ فبناء على ما تقدم في السياق الكريم:   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74].ما هي سبيل الله يا  إخواننا؟ دلونا عليها، عرفونا بها، اهدونا إليها حتى نقاتل في سبيلها،  لنعلم أن المراد من سبيل الله هو أن يعبد الله وحده ولا يعبد معه سواه،   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] أي: في الطريق المؤدي إلى  أن يعبد الله وحده ولا يعبد معه سواه؛ لأن الله عز وجل خلق العوالم كلها  علويها وسفليها من أجل هذا الآدمي، والآدمي من أجل أن يذكر الله ويشكره،  أراد الله تعالى أن يذكر ويشكر، يذكر بالقلب واللسان، ويشكر بالجنان  والجوارح، فأوجد هذه النعم، وأوجد هذا الآدمي من أجل أن يذكره ويشكره، فمن  أعرض عن ذكره متكبراً أو جاهلاً ولم يشكره وجب أن يقاتل حتى يعترف بالحق،  ويذكر الله ويشكره.إذاً: يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] من هم؟  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ  [النساء:74] بمعنى: يبيعون الحياة الدنيا ويعتاضون  عنها بالآخرة، شرى يشري بمعنى: باع يبيع، واشترى يشتري، اشترى إذا أخذ وباع  وأعطى، هناك من يرى أن هذا يعود إلى أولئك الذين يتباطئون في القتال ولا  يخرجون، وإذا فاز المؤمنون بالنصر والغنيمة تأسفوا وتحسروا: يا ليتنا كنا  معهم، وإذا أصيبوا بهزيمة لأمر يريده الله يفرحون، ويقولون: الحمد لله أننا  ما خرجنا معهم، إذاً هؤلاء لك أن تقول لهم: فقاتلوا في سبيل الله يا من  تشترون الحياة الدنيا وتبيعون الآخرة، لكن التوجيه الأول هو الذي عليه أكثر  المفسرين، والقرآن حمال الوجوه؛ إذ الوجه الأول صحيح وسليم، والثاني والله  كذلك، لا فرق،  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:74] أي: يبيعون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة  ويأخذون الآخرة، والمراد من الآخرة الجنة دار السلام دار الأبرار دار  المتقين، الجنة التي فيها أربعة مواكب، وقلنا: هيا نعمل على أن نواكبهم في  دروس مضت، واشترط الله علينا شيئاً واحداً: أن نطيع الله ورسوله، إذ قال عز  وجل:  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ رَفِيقًا   [النساء:69]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم!إذاً:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:74] أي: في الطريق الموصل إلى رضا الله، وذلك بأن يعبد وحده بذكره  وشكره، من يقاتل في سبيل الله؟  الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ  [النساء:74] أي:  يبيعون،  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ  [النساء:74]، لا يأخذون  الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة بل يبيعون هذه الحياة ويأخذون الآخرة بدلها؛ لأن  الحياة الدنيا فانية والآخرة باقية:  وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى   [الأعلى:17]، حتى قال الرشداء البصراء: لو كانت الآخرة من خزف والدنيا من  ذهب لاختار العقلاء الآخرة عن الأولى؛ لأن خزفاً يبقى أفضل من ذهب يفنى،   فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ  [النساء:74].ثم جاء وعد الله عز وجل:  وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74].لا في سبيل الدنيا.. لا في سبيل الوطن.. لا  في سبيل الرياسة.. لا في سبيل المال.. لا في سبيل الشهرة والسمعة، كل هذه  ممسوحة من قلب هذا المؤمن، لا يريد إلا أن يعبد الله وحده. وَمَنْ  يُقَاتِلْ  [النساء:74] منكم معشر المؤمنين،  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَيُقْتَلْ  [النساء:74] يستشهد،  أَوْ يَغْلِبْ  [النساء:74] وينتصر ويظفر  بالغنيمة، على كلا الحالين الجزاء:  فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:74]، من قال: (فسوف نؤتيه أجراً عظيماً)؟ الله، إذاً إذا كان الله  العظيم فعطيته كيف تكون وقد استعظمها، وقال: (فسوف نؤتيه أجراً عظيماً)؟إن  أهل الجنة في تفاوتهم.. في درجاتهم.. في قصورهم ينظرون إلى بعضهم البعض  كما ننظر إلى الكواكب في السماء، وأقل ما يعطاه أحدهم مثل الدنيا مرتين..  هذا الكوكب يعطى مثله كوكبين.إذاً:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ  [النساء:74] أي: يبيعون،  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ  يَغْلِبْ  [النساء:74] إما أن يستشهد أو ينتصر ويغلب العدو وما مات،   فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:74].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما لكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول الله تعالى:  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ   [النساء:75].وهذه تدفع أصحاب رسول الله المهاجرين والأنصار لإنقاذ  إخوانهم بمكة، وهم يعيشون أذلاء مضطهدين معذبين ينكل بهم من قبل المشركين،  ومن هنا وجب على المؤمنين في كل عصورهم وأزمنتهم ألا يسمحوا أن يبقى مؤمن  تحت أيدي الكفار، لو نخرج من أموالنا كلها ونطلق أسر هذا المؤمن ونبعده عن  أسر الكافرين.إذاً:  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:75] أي شيء منعكم أو حال دون القتال في سبيل الله ليعبد وحده، وفي  سبيل المستضعفين من الرجال الذين هم تحت قبضة أبي جهل وعقبة بن معيط وفلان  يعبدونهم الليل والنهار، وسبيل المستضعفين أيضاً من الولدان الصغار  والنساء، عجلوا جاهدوا.ثم قال: أولئك الضعفة من الرجال والنساء والولدان  يسألون الله ويدعونه قائلين:  رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْقَرْيَةِ  [النساء:75]، يعنون مكة  الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا  [النساء:75]،  ظلموهم لما منعوهم من قولة لا إله إلا الله، بلال يسحبونه على الرمضاء  ويقولون له: اكفر، وهو يقول: أحد أحد ، ياسر قتلوه تحت الضرب والغمس في  الماء، سمية زوجته ، عمار عذبوه.. أنقذوا إخوانكم،  رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا  مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ  لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيرًا  [النساء:75].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين آمنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:76].آمنوا ما الإيمان؟  دعوى ادعاها البشر والإنس والجن، آمنوا الإيمان الحق، صدقوا الله ورسوله في  كل ما أخبر به من شأن الغيب والشهادة في العوالم العلوية والسفلية، في هذه  الحياة وفي الأخرى، صدقوا الله ورسوله، هؤلاء يقاتلون في سبيل الله، لن  يخرجوا أبداً، ولن يحملوا سلاحاً لغير أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده.  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:76].كذبوا الله ورسوله جحدوا بما شرعه الله  وبينه لعباده لإكمالهم وإسعادهم، هؤلاء يقاتلون في سبيل من؟  فِي سَبِيلِ  الطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:76] والطاغوت: الشيطان، وكل من طغى وارتفع وتكبر  وتجاوز مستواه الآدمي، وأمر أن يعبد ويقدس، أو أمر أن يعبد غير الله فهو  طاغوت،  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ   [النساء:76]، وبناء على هذا يقول تعالى:  فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ  الشَّيْطَانِ  [النساء:76]، كل من يدعو إلى معصية الله عز وجل والخروج عن  طاعته فهو يدعو بدعوة إبليس؛ لأن الشيطان همه ألا يرى مؤمناً صالحاً يدخل  الجنة، كل ما يحمله ألا يرى مؤمناً أو مؤمنة يعبد الله ويوحده ليدخل الجنة؛  لأنه يقول: دخلت النار بسببهم، لأنه أبلس من الخير، وطرد من الجنة بسبب ما  فعل لآدم؟ لا، بسبب كبريائه وعدم خضوعه لله وسجوده لآدم.إذاً:   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:76]  إذاً:  فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ  كَانَ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:76] ينهزم وينهزمون.والله ما وقف مؤمنون ربانيون  صحيحو الإيمان والإسلام وانهزموا إلا إذا اختل موقفهم بسبب معصية ارتكبوها؛  لأن كيد الشيطان ضعيف جداً لا وزن له ولا قيمة، ما يمكر به ويكيد ويبينه  لأوليائه ويغرقهم أيضاً في المفاسد والشرور.                                
** وجوب القتال تحت راية إمام واحد واتباع أوامره                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! وهنا  مناسبة كبيرة: أمرنا الله تعالى أن نقاتل في سبيله هيا نقاتل، كيف نقاتل؟  يجب أن نطيع ربنا بما أمرنا به، كيف نقاتل؟ من نقاتل؟الجواب: نقاتل تحت  راية إمام بايعته أمة الإسلام، نقاتل تحت إمام رباني بايعته أمة الإسلام،  هذا الإمام تحمل المسئولية، وأصبح أهلاً لها فهو بحسب قدرته، وبحسب قدرة  الكافر الذي يريد أن يغزو داره، وينشر رحمة الله في بلاده، فإن رأى أنه  قادر بجيشه الرباني الإيماني الإسلامي حينئذ ماذا يصنع؟ أرشدنا الله عز وجل  إلى كيفية الجهاد، وهو من أخريات ما نزل، اسمعوا من سورة التوبة المدنية،  يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ  يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123] لا الفاجرين،  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [التوبة:123] لبيك اللهم لبيك،  قَاتِلُوا   [التوبة:123]، من؟  الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  [التوبة:123]،  لم الذين يلوننا؟ لأنهم أقرب إلينا، وأولى بالمعروف ممن هم بعيدون عنا،  فلنقاتل الأمم والشعوب التي تلي بلادنا، فإذا دخلت هذه الأمة يصبح وجودنا  وراءها هم الذين يلوننا، وهكذا حتى ننتظم هذه الأرض بدعوة الله عز وجل،  وهناك مثل ضربناه عشرات المرات، انظر تأمل: بركة واسعة مملوءة بالماء خذ  حصاة حجر وارمها في وسطها؛ فإن البقعة التي وقعت فيها الحجر على قدرها، ثم  تأخذ في الاتساع إلى أن يصل الاضطراب إلى أطراف البركة، هذا مراد الله من  هذه الآية:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ  [التوبة:123] تلينا إيطاليا  فرغنا منها دخلت في رحمة الله وحدودنا ألمانيا، دخلت ألمانيا وحدودنا  يوغسلافيا،  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ  وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً  [التوبة:123] شدة، لا يحل أبداً للمسلمين  أن يكونوا أضعف من عدوهم الكافر، بل يجب أن يكونوا أقوى وأقدر؛ لأن الكافر  ضائع هابط كالميت، والمؤمنون أحياء والله عز وجل يرشدهم ويهديهم إلى السبيل  القويم،  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [الأنفال:60].إذاً: حتى  لا يلتبس على السامعين والسامعات، نحن مأمورون بأن نقاتل الليلة وإلا لا؟   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] كيف نقاتل؟الجواب: لا بد  من بيعة إمام مسلم، بيعة كيف تتم؟ نعم لا إقليمية ولا عنصرية ولا قبلية ولا  وطنية، المؤمنون أمرهم واحد، المسلم أخو المسلم، بايعناك يا إمام المسلمين  لا يحل لمؤمن أن يقول كلمة سوء تشير إلى عدم الطاعة أو الخروج عن إمام  المسلمين، وإذا نفخك إبليس وانتفخت فاستعذ بالله منه وانزل حتى تطمئن، أنت  ما أطعت إمام المسلمين لذاته أنت أطعته لله هو الذي أمرك، فإذا وجد الإمام  -كما قلنا- يطبق هذه الآية الكريمة:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ   [التوبة:123] كيف؟ إن كانت لنا سبل تحمل الرجال والسلاح نرسيها على الشاطئ  المقابل له، إن كانت جيوشنا تمشي على أرجلها أو تركب على خيولها كذلك ننزل  بحدود هذه الدولة أو هذه الأمة أو هذا الإقليم الكافر، وتجري سفارة بيننا  وبينهم، وهي سفارة ذات ثلاثة بنود: يا أهل هذا الإقليم! جئناكم بسم الله  ربنا وربكم لننقذكم مما أنتم فيه من الخبث والشر والفساد والظلم والطغيان  كفار -هذا في الدنيا- ولننقذكم من عذاب الآخرة التي أنتم سائرون إليها ليل  نهار، فادخلوا في رحمة الله، قولوا: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله،  واعبدوا الله بما بين الله ورسوله فتزدهر بلادكم وتستنير ويختفي الظلم  والخبث والشر والفساد والجهل والباطل بكل أنواعه، والله العظيم، فإن قالوا:  مرحباً تفضلوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، أمست تلك البلاد أو أصبحت  وهي جزء من الخلافة الإسلامية، ويأخذ رجالنا في تعليم الرجال والنساء  والأطفال، التعليم الحقيقي الذي ينتج زكاة النفس، وتهذيب الروح، ورفع  الآداب والأخلاق.فإن رفضوا قالوا: لا نستبدل بديننا ديناً آخر، قلنا لهم:  إذاً اسمحوا لنا أن ندخل معلمين مربين مهذبين، بمعاهدة بيننا وبينكم أنتم  في ذمتنا، ونحن نحمي بلادكم، ونصون أموالكم وأعراضكم ووجودكم، ولا ترفعوا  سلاحاً أبداً نحن الحماة، فإن قالوا: تفضلوا أصبح هذا الإقليم في ذمة  المسلمين لا يؤذى فيه عبد ولا يظلم آخر، لا رجل ولا امرأة ولا طفل، فإذا  غزاهم عدو نحن الذين نقاتل هذا العدو، ونقول لهم: الزموا أماكنكم نحن  المسئولون عن حفظ دمائكم وأعراضكم وأموالكم، فما هي إلا أيام أو أشهر أو  أعوام إلا ويأخذ أهل البلاد يدخلون في رحمة الله يوماً بعد يوم؛ لأنهم  يشاهدون الأنوار، وقد عاشوا في الظلام وشاهدوا آثاره من الشر والخبث  والفساد؛ لأن أولئك المؤمنون الذين نزلوا في ديارهم تصور كيف يكونون كـأبي  هريرة كـمعاذ بن جبل كفلان، لا ينطق إلا بالمعروف، ولا يتناول إلا  بالمعروف، ولا يقول إلا المعروف، فيعشقونهم ويحبونهم ويدخلون في قلوبهم، لا  يلبثون أن يدخلوا في رحمة الله.فإن رفضوا، وقالوا: لا نقبل إلا بالسيف هو  الذي يحكم بيننا وبينكم، هنا وجب القتال، جيوشنا متهيئة والإنجادات متصلة،  إذاً فلنقاتل في سبيل الله، فإن انتصرنا وفزنا فالجنة، وإن انهزمنا لذنوبنا  نصحح خطأنا ونعود مرة أخرى لقتال هذا الكافر.أتدرون ما الخطأ؟ اسمعوا: أين  كسرت رباعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أين شج وجهه؟ أين دخل المغفر  في رأسه؟ أين استشهد عمه حمزة رضي الله عنه؟ في معركة أحد، ما سبب هذه  الهزيمة، اقرءوا كلام الله عز وجل:  أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ  أَنْفُسِكُمْ  [آل عمران:165]، كيف ننهزم وننكسر؟ هو أي: الانهزام  والانكسار من عند أنفسكم.ماذا فعلوا: شربوا الخمر، خرجوا على الإمام، تركوا  الصلاة؟ كل ما في الأمر لما انهزم المشركون رآهم الرماة الذين وضعهم  القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم على جبل الرماة وقال لهم: لا تبرحوا  أماكنكم انتصرنا أو انهزمنا، لكن وساوس إبليس لما شاهدوا المشركين مهزومين  فارين يتركون أموالهم وغنائمهم وما معهم وأخذ المسلمون يجمعون الغنائم،  قالوا: لم نبق نحن، انتهت المعركة، قال قائدهم عبد الله : أمرنا رسول الله  ألا نبرح أماكننا، قالوا: فسر الموقف، أمرنا بالثبات من أجل الانتصار وإلا  لا؟ وقد انتصرنا، ما الفائدة في بقائنا؟ هذا يسمى تأويلاً وإلا لا؟ وباطل،  فهبطوا ولم يبق إلا عدد قليل قتل وكانت الهزيمة، واقرءوا:  إِذْ  تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ فِي  أُخْرَاكُمْ فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ  [آل عمران:153] الآيات،  معصية.ولطيفة: تغمد الله الشيخ رشيد رضا برحمته ذكرها في تفسيره المنار:  قال: يقول شيخي محمد عبده : رأيتني في المدينة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  على بغلته والجيش الإسلامي وراءه وهو يقول: لو خيرت بين النصر والهزيمة  لاخترت الهزيمة على النصر، عائد من أحد مع الهزيمة التي أصابتهم وهو يقول:  لو خيرت، أي: لو خيرني ربي بين النصر والهزيمة لاخترت الهزيمة، لماذا؟  لأنهم لو انتصروا مع الخروج عن طاعة الرسول يقولون: نحن أولياء الله، نقاتل  في سبيل الله، كيف ننهزم؟ وحينئذ لا ينتصرون في معركة إذا استباحوا ما حرم  الله معتمدين على كونهم أولياء الله ومع رسول الله، عرفتم؟ ذنب واحد..  خطيئة واحدة أرتهم ما يدبره الله لأوليائه.إذاً: ماذا نصنع الآن؟ يا عباد  الله كيف نقاتل؟ هيا نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله ونقبل في صدق على الله،  وينمسح تماماً من قلوبنا العنصريات والقبليات والشهوات والأهواء والماديات،  ونقبل على الله، أربعين يوماً لا أقول عاماً وأمة الإسلام أمرها واحد،  عرفت الطريق، وقالوا: بايعناك يا إمام المسلمين، ولا يتخلف واحد، انتهت  الأطماع والشهوات والدنيا والتكالب عليها، وإذا بهم أمة واحدة، حينئذ بحسب  قدرة إمام المسلمين يطبق قول الله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ  غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [التوبة:123].                                                                                                        
**حكم القتال الدائر بين المسلمين في أفغانستان والجزائر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          أين أخي؟ أين ضيفي الليلة الجزائري؟ يبكي، منذ أسبوعين قتلت  أسرته بكاملها رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً في الديار الجزائرية، الرجل في عمر  خمس وسبعين سنة، والمرأة حوالي خمس وستين، وأطفالهم بعض الأطفال في عامين  ونصف، أهذا قتال في سبيل الله؟ أبكاني وآلمني أكثر بعدما انتشرت دعوة  الإسلام بفضل الله عز وجل، وبسبب جماعة التبليغ الهندية، وأصبحت فرنسا فيها  قرابة الثلاثة آلاف مسجد، وانتشر الإسلام في كل أوروبا بالدعوة الهادئة  الربانية السليمة، يقول الرجل: أصبحنا في فرنسا لا نقول: نحن مسلمون،  يقولون له: مسلم! نحن المسيحيون ما نقتل النساء، ما نذبح الأطفال، وأنتم  تقتلون وتذبحون النساء والأطفال، حتى العابدات والرهبانيات، وإننا لننتظر  غضبة في أوروبا فيلقون بكل المسلمين في البحر، ويبعدونهم من ديارهم، ما سبب  هذه المحنة؟سببها الجهل، أمة أعرضت عن كتاب الله، أعرضت عن هدي رسول الله،  ابتعدت عن النور فعاشت في الظلام فأخذ الرجل يقول: الجهاد، كيف نجاهد؟  نجاهد هؤلاء الحكام الكفار، وانتشرت تلك المحنة المسماة بالتكفير والهجرة،  وغذاها ونماها وزاد في ظلامها المجوس واليهود والنصارى من وراء الظلام،  ومددنا أعناقنا وأصبح هيجان على من؟ على المسلمين، على قتال المسلمين،  ونسوا وأبوا أن يفهموا أن المسلمَين إذا التقيا بسيفهما فالقاتل والمقتول  في النار، نسوا أن من كفَّر مؤمناً فقد كفر، جهلوا أن الحاكم إذا لم يحكم  بالشريعة ولم يقل هي باطلة ولا لا تنفع ولكن قال: ما عرفنا، هكذا وجدنا  الحكم، فعلنا. تكفيره يكفر من كفره، لا يكفر مؤمن إلا إذا صاحب قوله  اعتقاده، لو قال: أنا لا أؤمن بالإسلام ولا بشرائعه ودينه فهذا كفر، وقل:  إنه كافر، أما وهو يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ويقيم الصلاة ويصوم رمضان وتقول  كافر، وإذا أنكرت أنت وقلت: كيف؟ قال: أنت الكافر، وسادت هذه الفكرة،  الحكام كفار، والعلماء داهنهم وسكتوا كفار، والأمة ما رفعت السلاح وقاتلت  وهي راضية فهي كافرة، ولم يبق إيمان ولا إسلام إلا جماعة التكفير، وانتشرت  في العالم الإسلامي واستباحت سفك الدماء وقتل الأرواح وإزهاقها.إذاً: ما  المخرج؟ إن أردتم أن يعبد الله عز وجل: ادعوا عباده إلى عبادته، لا تطلعوا  إلى الكراسي وإلى الحكم والسيادة تحت شعار يعبد الله، أمامكم أمم في حاجة  إلى من يلقنها لا إله إلا الله، وقد قلت لكم: دعوة أولئك الهنود جزاهم الله  خيراً نشرت الإسلام في أوروبا وفي أمريكا بالاغتيالات.. بالتفجير.. بالسب  والشتم، بماذا؟ بالابتسامة والكلمة الطيبة، ادعوا إلى الله ليعبد، لا  الحاكمية، وزغرد إبليس في آذانهم، واحتل قلوبهم، وأصبحوا لا يرون مسلماً،  العلماء يقول لهم أعداء الإسلام: هؤلاء ماذا؟ علماء السلاطين، العالم  الفلاني عميل.. ذنب، يعمل لكذا، والأمة هابطة تربي ذلك الكلام وتفرح به،  وأخذنا في المحنة فظهرت أول ما ظهرت في الأفغان بكينا وصرخنا وجمعنا  الأموال، وقلنا: الجهاد، ونستغفر الله، وعرضنا عليهم أن يبايعوا إمامهم،  وأن يلتفوا حول رايته ليذوب فيها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، فيقاتلون بسم الله وتحت  راية لا إله إلا الله، رفضوا، كل جماعة وكل حزب تقاتل باسمها، وتجمع  الأموال لها، وتعذب المؤمنون، وقتل من الشرق والغرب الشبان والرجال، وانتهت  على الحرب الدائرة الآن، ما سببها؟التكفير، والفهم السيئ، والجهل الهابط،  حرام أن تقاتلوا بدون إمامة، الإمام تبايعونه بنسائكم ورجالكم، تمشون وراءه  إن قال: احبسوا فاحبسوا، إن قال: تقدموا تقدموا.هذه آية من الآيات وإلا  لا؟ وهم عنها عميان لا يبصرون، صم لا يسمعون، بكم لا ينطقون، وهاهم  يثيرونها من بلد إلى بلد، وانتهت إلى الديار الجزائرية، لقد هلك من النساء  والأطفال والرجال قرابة الستين ألفاً خلال أربع سنوات، هذه حروب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين أو ما يقاربها القتلى من الجانبين من الكافرين  والمؤمنين ألفان وخمسمائة قتيل ما بينهم امرأة ولا طفل، وهذه الستون ألفاً  في أربع سنوات لا تسأل عن أعداد النساء والأطفال فيها، ومن القتلى  رهبانيتين مسيحيتين يقتلان، بأي إيمان أو إسلام تقتل المرأة والمسيحية؟ من  أين لك أن تقتل الأطفال وتمزق أكباد أمهاتهم وآبائهم؟ هذا هو الإسلام؟ أصبح  الآن الكفار يسخرون من الإسلام، من دفعهم إلى هذا؟ بل نرغبهم فيه ونحببه  إليهم ونقدمه لهم طاهراً منيراً أصبحوا يرعبون، مسلم يذبح هذا.والكلمة  الأخيرة أقولها ويا حبذا لو يغتالوني ويقتلونني، والله لا أسعد لي من ذلك،  أقول: لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة في أي الديار أن يسمع كلمة من هذا النوع، لا  طعن ولا سب ولا نقد أبداً، لا يسمعون من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة كلمة تؤيد موقفهم  أو تشجعهم على باطلهم ومنكرهم، ومن جاءه منهم من يسأل ويريد أن يعرف  الحقيقة يجب أن تعرفه أن هذا ظلم وجهل وكفر وفسق وخروج عن طاعة الله  ورسوله، وصاحبه خالد في جهنم، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة في أي بلد من العالم  الإسلامي أو خارج العالم الإسلامي ألا يقف إلى جنب هؤلاء الخوارج الكفرة  المجرمون.. أن يقف إلى جنبهم ولو بكلمة واحدة، حتى يتوب من يتوب ويرجع من  يرجع إلى الصواب ويبكي ويندم طول حياته عن الدماء التي أراقها والأرواح  التي أزهقها ولو بكلمته، الذي ضرب بالمسدس أو فجر كذا كالذي وافقه وساعده  بكلمة.هل سمعتم يا عباد الله؟ أو تقولون: الشيخ عميل وذنب وكذا؟ يجب أن  ننتزع هذه الأوصاف الهابطة من أوساط الهابطين والضلال والكافرين والمجرمين،  لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة في مملكة النور وهداية المسلمين أو خارجها من  ديارنا أن يؤيد هذا الباطل بكلمة، ومن أيده بكلمة فهو مساهم مشارك في كل  الأرواح التي تزهق والدماء التي تسيل، ولو اجتمع -كما قال عمر - أهل صنعاء  على واحد لقتلتهم عليه.مرة ثانية: حاصروهم ضيقوا الجو عليهم.. اخنقوهم بألا  تذكروهم بخير، وألا تلتفوا إليهم، لا في الجزائر ولا في المدينة ولا في  باكستان ولا في إستانبول ولا في أي بلد، ما هكذا الدعوة إلى الله، ما هكذا  القتال في سبيل الله، ولنقبل في صدق على دعوة الله، ما أحوج المسلمين في  ديارهم، هيا نصلح أمر المسلمين قبل أن نصلح أمر الكافرين، ديار المسلمين  علاها الفسق والفجور والظلم والخبث والشر والفساد، ونريد أن ننقل الإسلام  إلى إيطاليا، هيا نصلح أولاً ديارنا.. نطهر ديارنا فإذا لاحت أنوارنا ورآها  العالم، والعالم الآن كأنه بلد واحد، والله ليقبلون على الإسلام بأنفسهم  بدون ما خوف ولا تهديد، في حاجة إلى أن يكملوا ويسعدوا، ملت الأمم البشرية  هذه الحضارة الهابطة فلنريهم هذا هو الإسلام صدق وفهم.. إخاء.. تعاون..  مودة.. محبة.. طهر.. صفاء.. تلاقي على ذكر الله. معاشر المستمعين! سمعتم  هذه الكلمة: لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة في أي ديار العالم يقول كلمة تؤيد هذه  الفئات الهابطة التي أشعلت النار وما زالت تشعلها حتى في الحرمين والعياذ  بالله تعالى.اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك من صنيعهم، اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك من  صنيعهم، اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك من صنيعهم، واللهم لا تجعلنا أبداً ممن يميل  حتى بقلبه إليهم، واللهم تب عليهم وعلينا معهم.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (41) 
الحلقة (265)
تفسير سورة النساء  (46)


بعد أن أمر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين بأن يأخذوا حذرهم ويستعدوا لملاقاة  عدوهم، أمرهم بعدها بأن يقاتلوا في سبيله سبحانه، بأن يقدموا أموالهم  وأرواحهم طلباً لمرضاته سبحانه، فيقاتلون من لا يؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه بعد  أن يدعوهم إلى الإيمان به والتوبة إليه، وقد بين الله لهؤلاء المؤمنين  المجاهدين ما ينتظر الواحد منهم من الأجر العظيم والثواب الجزيل في الدنيا  والآخرة.                     
قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين  يشرون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على سالف  عهدنا في هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).اللهم حقق  رجاءنا، وأعطنا ما طلبناك مولانا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث التي مررنا بها  بالأمس، ولم نعطها حقها من الدراسة، فنعيد تلاوتها ودراستها مرة أخرى،  تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ  يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ  نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ  وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا  وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيرًا   *  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ  الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا  [النساء:74-76].                                 
 شرح الكلمات                                                                                                    
                               مفردات هذه الآيات الثلاث:ما المراد بسبيل الله في قوله  تعالى:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74]؟[  سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] الطريق ] الموصل بالسالكين[ الموصلة ] بهم [ إلى  إعلاء كلمة الله ] بمعنى:[ بأن يعبد وحده، ولا يضطهد مسلم في دينه ولا من  أجل دينه ].هذه هي سبيل الله. فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:74]، ما سبيل الله؟ قال أهل التفسير: سبيل الله الطريق الموصلة  بالسائرين عليها السالكين فيها، تصل بهم إلى أي غاية؟ قال: إلى إعلاء كلمة  الله، كيف تعلو كلمة الله؟ ما معنى: إعلاء كلمة الله؟الجواب: بأن يعبد الله  وحده، لا يعبد عيسى ولا العزير ولا الأوثان ولا الأصنام ولا النار ولا  الكواكب ولا الشهوات ولا الأهواء، ولكن يعبد الله تعالى وحده، ما معنى:  يعبد وحده؟ يعظم.. يكبر.. يطاع.. يحب.. يذل له.. يطرح بين يديه.. تتعلق به  القلوب.. لا تلتفت إلى سواه.. يطاع فيما يأمر به وفيما ينهى عنه، مع حبه  غاية الحب وغاية التعظيم، نقاتل في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمته، ومن أجل ألا  يضطهد مسلم في دينه ولا من أجل دينه أيضاً.[  يَشْرُونَ  [النساء:74] ].ما  معنى: (يشرون)؟ بالأمس فسرناها.معناها:[ يبيعون؛ إذ يطلق الشراء على البيع  ].شرى فلان السيارة الفلانية بمعنى: اشتراها، وشرى فلان السيارة بمعنى:  باعها، يجوز استعمال شرى في البيع والشراء، أما اشترى بالافتعال والزيادة  فمعناه: أخذ وأعطى.وهنا لطيفة أشرنا إليها بالأمس: لم التعبير بيشرون هنا؟  ليحتمل معنيين:المعنى الأول: أولئك الذين كانوا يهربون من الجهاد، سبق  الحديث عنهم وإلا لا؟ إذا فاز المجاهدون بالغنيمة تأسفوا وتحسروا: يا ليتنا  كنا معهم، وإذا كانت الأخرى فرحوا: ما خرجنا.. نجونا، فدعاهم الله:   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] أولئك الذين شأنهم كذا  وكذا، أولئك  الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:74]  يبيعون الآخرة بالدنيا، يشرون هنا بمعنى: يشترون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة؛  لأنهم سلموا الآخرة وتركوها ولم يعملوا لها، ويعملون لدنياهم، معنى هذا  أنهم باعوا الآخرة بالدنيا، وهذا صالح، والمعنى الأول وهو العام:   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] من هم؟  الَّذِينَ  يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:74] يبيعونها رخيصة لا قيمة لها،  ويأخذون الآخرة بدلاً عنها، هذا السر في التعبير بيشرون لا يشترون، لو  قال: يشترون وجه واحد، والقرآن حمال وجوه.قال: [  يَشْرُونَ  [النساء:74]  يبيعون إذ يطلق الشراء على البيع أيضاً. وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ  [النساء:75]  ] من هم المستضعفون؟قال: [ المستضعف الذي قام به عجز ] بدني أو مالي أو  قبلي [ فاستضعفه غيره فآذاه لضعفه ].والمراد من هؤلاء المؤمنون في مكة  والنساء والأطفال، المؤمنون محاصرون مضايق عليهم لا يسمح لهم أن يقول أحدهم  لا إله إلا الله، والنساء عاجزات والأطفال كذلك، وكان عبد الله بن عباس  عندما تقرأ هذه الآية يقول: كنت أنا وأمي من المستضعفين في مكة.قال: [   الْقَرْيَةِ  [النساء:75] ].ما معنى: (القرية)؟ في اصطلاح الجغرافيين  المعاصرين القرية: بنيات معدودة ذات ألف نسمة وألفين، وفي الإسلام القرية  الحاضرة العاصمة المدينة الكبرى، مشتق من التقري الذي هو التجمع، نأخذ  بتعاليم القرآن أو تعاليم الجغرافيين اليهود والنصارى؟قال: [ القرية في عرف  القرآن: المدينة الكبيرة والجامعة، والمراد بها هنا مكة ].المراد منها في  هذه الآية مكة إذ قال تعالى:  رَبَّنَا  [النساء:75] أي: يا ربنا،   أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا  [النساء:75]  قبل فتح مكة هي مكة.قال: [  فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ  [النساء:76] ]. ما  معنى: (في سبيل الطاغوت)؟[ أي: في نصرة الشرك ومساندة الظلم والعدوان ونشر  الفساد ].بين الناس، الشيطان وأولياؤه يقاتلون من أجل أن يشرك بالله في  عبادته، ومن أجل مساندة الظلمة، ومن أجل العدوان ونشر الخبث والفساد؛ إذ  الشيطان مهمته الشر والفساد.                                                                      
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [ معنى الآيتين: بعدما أمر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين  بأخذ حذرهم ].قال وقوله الحق:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ فَانفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انفِرُوا جَمِيعًا  [النساء:71].[  بعدما أمر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين بأخذ حذرهم وهو الأهبة للقتال  ].والاستعداد له.[ أمرهم أن يقاتلوا ].أمرهم أولاً بأخذ الأهبة والاستعداد؛  فأخذوها وتهيئوا للقتال، لا أننا نأخذ الأهبة ونتهيأ ولا نقاتل، ما  الفائدة إذاً في هذه الأهبة؟[ فقال:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ [النساء:74] أي:  يبيعون الدنيا ليفوزوا بالآخرة وهم ] من هم؟[ المؤمنون حقاً ] لا المنافقون  ولا المشركون والكافرون، بل المؤمنون حقاً وصدقاً.قال: [ فيقدمون أموالهم  وأرواحهم طلباً للفوز بالدار الآخرة، يقاتلون من لا يؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه  بعد أن يدعوه إلى الإيمان بربه والتوبة إليه ].وقد بينا هذا وعرفناه: ترسوا  سفننا على شاطئ الإقليم الفلاني نراسلهم: إما أن تدخلوا في الإسلام، أو  تسمحوا ندخل نحن ننشر الإسلام، أو الحرب والقتال، هذه تعاليم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ ثم أخبرهم أن من يقاتل استجابة لأمره تعالى فيقتل،  أي: يستشهد، أو يغلب ] العدو وينتصر عليه [ وينتصر على كلا الحالين فسوف  يؤتيه الله تعالى أجراً عظيماً -ألا- وهو النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة ]  دار الأبرار.[ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى ].وهي قوله تعالى:   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ  أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:74].[ أما  الآية الثانية:فإن الله تعالى بعدما أمر عباده ] أي: المؤمنين [ بالجهاد،  واستحثهم على المبادرة وخوض المعركة ].(استحثهم) على ماذا؟ (على المبادرة  وخوض المعركة).[ بقوله:  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:75] ].أي مانع منعكم؟ كيف لا تقاتلون؟ استفهام تعجبي وإنكاري.[  وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [النساء:75] ليعبد وحده  ويعز أولياؤه ].ليعبد أولاً وحده وليعز أولياءه، ما يبقى استضعاف للمؤمنين  وتعذيب لهم.قال: [  وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ  وَالْوِلْدَانِ [النساء:75] الذين يضطهدون من قبل المشركين ويعذبون من أجل  دينهم حتى صرخوا وجاروا بالدعاء إلى ربهم قائلين:  رَبَّنَا [النساء:75] ]  أي: يا ربنا [  أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا  وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا [النساء:75] ] أي: [ يلى أمرنا  ويكفينا ما أهمنا،  وَاجْعَل لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا [النساء:75]  ينصرنا على أعدائنا، أي شيء يمنعكم أيها المؤمنون من قتال في سبيل الله،  لُيعبد وحده، وليتخلص المستضعفون من فتنة المشركين لهم من أجل دينهم؟ ].أي  شيء يمنعكم؟ لا شيء.[ثم في الآية الثالثة أخبر تعالى عباده المؤمنين حاضاً  لهم على جهاد أعدائه وأعدائهم ].أعداء الله وأعداء المؤمنين الكافرون  المشركون الظالمون المعتدون.[ بقوله:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [النساء:76]؛ لأنهم يؤمنون به وبوعده ووعيده ].بوعده لمن؟  لأوليائه بدار السلام، ووعيده لمن؟ لأعدائه بدار البوار النار -والعياذ  بالله- هناك فرق بين الوعد والوعيد وإلا لا؟ الوعد بالخير والوعيد بالشر،  قاعدة عامة في لغة القرآن.قال: [ لأنهم يؤمنون به وبوعده ووعيده،   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ [النساء:76]  وهو الكفر والظلم؛ لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله تعالى ولا بما عنده من نعيم، ولا  بما لديه من عذاب ونكال ].أي: في الدار الآخرة.[ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ  الشَّيْطَانِ [النساء:76] ] من هم؟ [ وهم الكفار، ولا ترهبوهم ] لم؟ [  إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ [النساء:76] كان وما زال  ضَعِيفًا [النساء:76]،  فلا يثبت هو وأولياؤه من الكفرة أمام جيش الإيمان أولياء الرحمن ].                                                                      
 الفرق بين المقتول في سبيل الله والعائد بالغنيمة                                                                                                    
                                هنا لطيفة:قال: [ ظاهر الآية التسوية ] أي: المساواة [ بين  من قتل شهيداً وبين من انتصر ورجع بنفسه ] من المعركة.هناك ظاهرة ينبغي أن  نتأملها: ظاهر الآية التسوية بين من قاتل وقتل، وبين من قاتل وانتصر وعاد  حتى بالغنيمة، وذلك في قوله:  وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ  [النساء:74] كلاهما على أجر واحد،  فَسَوْفَ  نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:74]، في تسوية بين من قتل وبين من عاد  منتصراً؟ هذا الظاهر، والسنة النبوية تفصل وتبين، كل مجمل في القرآن يحتاج  إلى بيان رسول الله بينه؛ إذ هي مهمته، أما قال تعالى:  وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   [النحل:44]، المجمل في القرآن الذي يحتاج إلى بيان وتفصيل معهود إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ وهناك حديثان أحدهما يقتضي التسوية وآخر  ينفيها، فالأول ] الذي يقتضي التسوية [ حديث أبي هريرة ] إذ فيه يقول صلى  الله عليه وسلم [ ( تضمن الله لمن خرج في سبيله ) ] تضمن من الضمانة، ضمن  له [( تضمن الله لمن خرج في سبيله ) ] أي: إلى الجهاد [ ( لمن خرج في سبيله  لا يخرجه إلا جهاداً في سبيلي، وإيماناً بي، وتصديقاً برسولي ) ] ما خرج  لأي معنى آخر، لا وطنية.. لا مال.. لا سمعة.. لا شهرة.. لا انتصارات أبداً،  خرج هكذا يريد وجه الله ونصرة دينه.مرة ثانية: اسمعوا لفظ الحديث: ( تضمن  الله لمن خرج في سبيله ) أي: في سبيل الله، ( لا يخرجه إلا جهاداً في  سبيلي، وإيماناً بي، وتصديقاً برسولي ) محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم [ ( فهو  علي ضامن أن أدخله الجنة، أو أرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه نائلاً ما نال  من أجر وغنيمة ) رواه مسلم ].هذا ضمان الله، ( علي ضامن أن أدخل الجنة، أو  أرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرجه منه نائلاً ما نال من أجر وغنيمة )، هذا الحديث  الأول أخرجه مسلم .والثاني يقول: ( وما من غازية ) امرأة غازية، أو جماعة  غازية؟ جماعة، ( ما من غازية ) لم الرسول يقول غازية؟ كان يقول: غزاة؛ لأن  المرأة ما تغزو، ولا نسمح لها أن تغزو، لا تغزو المرأة أبداً، مهمتها الطهي  والفراش وتربية الأولاد من بنين وبنات، ما تقاتل، ضعيفة البنية، رقيقة  الشعور والحواس، منزلتها عالية؛ لأنها تنجب عباد الله وإماءه. فالرسول عارف  معرفة أن المسلمين ما يفهمون من غازية أن المرأة تغزو، يقول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما من غازية تغزو في سبيل الله فيصيبون الغنيمة إلا تعجلوا ثلثي  أجرهم من الآخرة وبقي لهم الثلث، وإن لم يصيبوا غنيمة تم لهم أجرهم ) . مرة  ثانية: غازية تغزو في سبيل الله فيصيبون الغنيمة ينتصرون ويأخذون الغنائم  كذا وإلا لا؟ إلا تعجلوا ثلثي أجرهم، ثلثي الأجر أخذوه في الغنيمة والثلث  الباقي مقابل جهادهم وغزوهم إلا تعجلوا ثلثي الغنيمة، أي: الأجر، ويبقى لهم  الثلث الثلثان الأموال التي كسبوها والنصر الذي حصلوا عليه، والثلث الآخر  أجر الآخرة. قال: ( وإن لم يصيبوا غنيمة ) خرجوا للغزو وما أصابوا غنيمة (  تم لهم -ماذا؟- أجرهم) كاملاً، وإذا عادوا بشيء من المال ما تم لهم أجرهم  كاملاً، كذا وإلا لا؟ والجمع بين الحديث الأول والثاني قال: [ أن من غزى  ناوياً الأجر والغنيمة] خرج من بيته ناوي الأجر والغنيمة يريد أجر الدار  الآخرة والغنيمة يكسبها، نيته ازدوجت وإلا لا؟ أصبح ينظر بجهتين يريد الأجر  ويريد الغنيمة، إذاً [ من غزا ناوياً الأجر والغنيمة، ثم غنم وسلم من  القتل نقص أجره في الآخرة؛ فلم تكن درجته كالذي استشهد ولم يغنم، ولكن الذي  نوى الأجر دون الغنيمة أيضاً والسبب الفارق قال هو اشتراك النية وعدم  خلوصها ]. خلاصة القول: من خرج ناوياً الجهاد في سبيل الله لم يخطر بباله  غنيمة ولا مالاً، هذا إن استشهد أو غلب وانتصر أجره كامل تام واف، وإن هو  خرج يريد وجه الله عز وجل وما استشهد ولا غنم أجره كامل، غزت الغازية ما  انتصرت.. ما مات منهم أحد ولا حصلوا على غنيمة، أجرهم كامل.والذي يخرج من  بيته والرمح في يده يريد نصرة الإسلام، ويريد أيضاً الحصول على مغنم، فهذا  إن حصل على مغنم له ثلث الأجر فقط، والثلثان أخذهما في الغنيمة.والدعوى من  وراء هذا: أن نخلص لله أعمالنا، لا نلتفت إلى أموال العدو صامتة أو ناطقة،  ولا نقصدها بقتالنا، ولكن نريد فقط أن ننقذ تلك الأمة من النار، وأن نقودها  إلى شواطئ السلامة والنجاة من عذاب الله. ونية أخرى: أننا نريد أن يعبد  الله نتملق الله ونتزلفه بأن نأمر عباده بعبادته ليعلي درجتنا ويرفع مقامنا  عنده، وكله خير وصلاح. رابعاً: قال [الإجماع على وجوب تخليص الأسرى من  المسلمين بالقتال أو بالمال] وأشرنا إلى هذا أمس، إذا أسر مؤمنون قلوا أو  كثروا في غزوة غزوناها وجهاد جاهدناه.. لا يحل للمؤمنين أن يتركوا إخوانهم  أسرى في أيدي الكفر يعذبون ويعانون من البلاء، يجب أن نغزو تلك البلاد  لنستخلصهم، وإن طلبوا منا أموال أخرجنا أموالنا ولو كلها من أجل إنقاذ مؤمن  يعبد الله عز وجل. وهذا يدل على كرامة المؤمن. أي نعم، المؤمن الحق بين  لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أننا لو وضعناه في كفة ميزان -أيام كانوا  يزنون بالكفة الآن يزنون بآلات أخرى- ووضعنا كل الكفار وبلايين الكفار في  كفة والله لرجحت كفة المؤمن، فلهذا المؤمن عزيز.                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال: [هداية الآيات.من هداية الآيات: أولاً: فرضية القتال  في سبيل الله] وجوب القتال في سبيل الله [ولأجل إنقاذ المستضعفين من  المؤمنين نصرة للحق وإبطالاً للباطل].أية آية دلت على هذا الحكم فرضية  القتال؟ أول كلمة  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:74] أليس  هذا أمراً؟ [ثانياً: المقاتل في سبيل الله باع دنياه واعتاض عنها بالآخرة  ولنعم البيع] ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى ) ، هذه كلمة تغنى بها الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى )، هذا صهيب الرومي نسبة إلى بلاد الروم..  الشام وما وراءها، هذا كان صائغاً أو حداداً -والعبارات واحدة- في مكة، لما  ظهر الإسلام وأرسل رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم آمن ودخل في الإسلام، حتى  قال المشركون هذا الذي يقول محمد يتلقاه من هذا الرومي،  وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ  أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِسَانُ الَّذِي  يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ  [النحل:103] .قالوا: محمد يتلقى هذه العلوم التي يقول بها من الرومي صهيب ،  فرد الله عليهم بقوله: هذا البيان العجب كلام الله الذي يلحدون إليه  ويميلون أعجمي ما يعرف العربية، وهذا لسان عربي مبين، أين يذهب بعقولهم؟  أسقطهم.فلما أراد أن يهاجر صهيب اعترضه رجالات قريش، والله لن تغادر بلادنا  حتى تعطينا كل مالنا عندك أو تدلنا عليه؛ إذ كانوا يدفنون الأموال تحت  الجدران وفي الأرض.. أنت ذاهب إلى محمد أين أموالك؟ ما عندنا يا جماعة. لا  والله ورجع بهم وكشف عن أمواله وقال لهم: خذوها، وجاء بلا شيء، وما إن  شاهده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بعيد، وهو يعرف تلميذه، وإذا به  يقول: ( ربح البيع أبا يحيى.. ربح البيع أبا يحيى ) . باع دنياه كلها  بالإيمان والإسلام، وهذه آياتنا فيها البيع  فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين  يشرون  أي: يبيعون  الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة . قال: [ثانياً: المقاتل في سبيل  الله باع دنياه واعتاض عنها الآخرة ولنعم البيع] وإلا لا؟ ولنعم البيع.  [ثالثاً: المجاهد يئوب أي: يرجع بأعظم صفقة].أية؟! صفقة أو صفعة؟ سلوا  التجار عن الصفقة يعرفونها.قال:[ المجاهد يئوب -يرجع- بأعظم صفقة سواء قتل  أو انتصر وغلب ألا وهي الجنة]، المجاهد يئوب ويرجع بأعظم صفقة تجارية سواء  قتل أو انتصر وغلب أليس كذلك، هذه الغنيمة ما هي؟ الجنة، الجنة دار السلام  اللهم اجعلنا من أهلها. قال:[ رابعاً: لا يمنع المؤمنين من الجهاد خوف  أعدائهم] لم؟ قال: [لأن قوتهم من قوة الشيطان]، قوة الكافرين من قوة  الشيطان ،[وكيد الشيطان ضعيف] فهم إذاً ضعفاء مهزومون.                                                                                                        
دعوة للجهاد في سبيل الله                
          معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!لم لا نقاتل  نحن؟ ألسنا مؤمنين؟ ألسنا مخاطبين بقول ربنا:  فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ   [النساء:74] . الجواب -وتأملوا وعوا وافهموا-: هو أن الجهاد يفتقر ويحتاج  إلى إيمان يقود المسلمين، ولا يصح أن جماعة تخرج تقاتل بدون إمام وإذن لها،  والله ما جاز، من شرع هذا وفرضه وقدره؟ ولينا مولانا جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه  الذي يريد العز لنا لا الهون والدون. متى نجاهد؟ إذا حمل إمام المسلمين  راية لا إله إلا الله، وقال: نغزو البلاد الفلانية لندخلهم في رحمة الله؛  لنوقظهم من الشر والخبث والفساد والكفر والضلال، ثَم انفتح باب الجهاد. أما  جهاد بدون إمامة وراية لا إله إلا الله، باطل.. باطل.. باطل، ولا يصح ولا  يحل اللهم إذا غزا العدو بلداً من بلاد المسلمين؛ فعلى أهل البلاد نساءً  ورجالاً أن يقاتلوا هذا العدو حتى يصدوه ويردوه مهزوماً، وعلى المسلمين أن  يواصلوا إمداداتهم فيلقاً بعد فيلق حتى ينقذوا إخوانهم من هذا الكافر  الظالم الذي اعتدى عليهم وظلمهم.يبقى إذا جاءت ظروف ما أصبح إمام المسلمين  قادر على أن يقاتل! أما عقد الرسول صلح الحديبية عشر سنوات؟! إذاً ماذا  يصنعون؟ الآن نحن في هذه الوضعية. أولاً: دولتنا ممزقة مشتتة إلى نيف  وأربعين دولة أليس كذلك؟ قولوا: بلى. والواجب أن تكون دولة واحدة، وكل هذه  أقاليم وولايات وإمام المسلمين يحمل راية لا إله إلا الله، فها نحن  ممزقون.ثانياً: هل نحن الآن أقمنا دين الله في بلادنا حتى نقدم هذا الخير  لأوروبا أو اليابان أو الصين أو نضحك على أنفسنا؟ بينوا. سخرية هذه، نريد  أن تدخل فرنسا في دين الله لتقيم الصلاة، وتجبو الزكاة، وتأمر بالمعروف،  وتنهى عن المنكر، وتعبد الرحمن جل جلاله، وتتخلى عن الشرك والصليب، ونحن  الشرك والجهل والفسق والظلم والبعد عن الله.. لا زكاة تجبى، لا أمر بمعروف،  لا نهي عن منكر، ما نستحي نقول: إيطاليا ادخلي في الإسلام، فهمتم هذا وإلا  لا؟ نحن لما نغزو لأجل ماذا؟ لأجل أن نطهر تلك الأرض من الشرك والظلم  والخبث، إذاً فلنبدأ أولاً بأرضنا. عيب وسخرية أن نطالب بلجيكا أو ألمانيا:  ادخلي في الإسلام ونحن أين مظاهر الإسلام؟! ومن هنا: اذكروا أن الجهاد  يبدأ من هنا من ديارنا. أولاً: إذا طابت.. إذا طهرت.. إذا استقامت نقدم  الخير للناس، أما ونحن أفقر الناس إليه ماذا نقدم؟ هيا نجاهد نقتل بعضنا  بعضاً! أعوذ بالله هذا دمار آخر جننا يعني؟ المؤمن يقتل المؤمن، هذا لا  يعقل ولا يقبل ولا شرعه الله، هيا نجاهد أنفسنا لتستقيم على منهج ربنا..  هيا نجاهد أنفسنا وما ننسى تلك الكلمة الخالدة: ( رجعتم من الجهاد الأصغر  إلى الجهاد الأكبر ألا وهو جهاد النفوس ) . أهل القرية مسلمين وإلا لا؟  مسلمون يجاهدون أنفسهم، لم يبق شرك ولا ظلم ولا خبث ولا فساد، ويغطيهم  ويتجلى في ديارهم الإخاء المودة الرحمة الطهر الصفاء؛ لأن أنوار الله بين  أيديهم.. كتابه وهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، عام عامين عشرة وإذا  المسلمون كلهم أولياء.. كلهم ربانيون، حينئذ ننقل هذا الخير هذا النور إلى  أمم يقتلها الظلام ويمزقها الشرك والكفر.الجهاد واجب الآن وهو جهاد النفس،  أما جهاد الحكام كفار وكذا و.. و.. هذه كلها صيحات إبليس.. كلمات  الشياطين.. نفخة من نفخات أعداء الإسلام، والله لا تصح ولا تقبل ولا يثاب  صاحبها أبداً، وكل الدماء التي تراق والأرواح التي تزهق بين المؤمنين هم  المسئولون عنها يوم القيامة. لو بذلنا أدنى شيء لتحاببنا وتوالينا ونصرنا  دين الله بيننا، وتمضي عشرات السنين في القرية ما يسرق فيها سارق حتى تقطع  يده، ولا يزني فيها زان ويعلن عن زناه ثم لا يرجم ولا يقام حد الله عليه.  أما أن نرضى بهذا الفسق والفجور والشرك والفساد خمت الدنيا منه، ونقول:  نجاهد؟ تجاهد من؟ هذه اذكروها. وقد علمنا أن الإسلام ينتشر في أوروبا في  أمريكا بشطريها في اليابان في الصين ينتشر، ولكن بالتي هي أحسن شيئاً  فشيئاً.وبسبب دعوة جماعة الهنود، التبليغ الهندي هو الذي نشر تلك الدعوة  الربانية، كان أبناء المسلمين العرب بالذات يذهبون يدرسون في أمريكا وفي  روسيا وفي غيرها يعودون ملاحدة إلا من رحم الله، الآن بفضل تلك الدعوة  يعودون مسلمين صالحين أغلبهم. فرنسا كان فيها مسجد جامع واحد في باريس بنته  الحكومة لأنصارها ومن يأتيها، الآن فيها قرابة الثلاثة آلاف مسجد، من  بناها؟ من أوجدها؟ أأضحكم وأبكيكم؟ والله ما مطار فرنسا جعلوا فيه مصلى  للصلاة؛ لأن تلك الجماعة إذا دخل الوقت وأذنوا في المطار اصطفوا يصلونه.  وانتشر الإسلام في ألمانيا مخ أوروبا، وامتلأت بالمساجد والدعوة إلى الله،  أما بلجيكا الإسلام يعلم في مدارسها الابتدائية لأولاد المسلمين، ثم لما  انفضحنا وانكشفت سوأتنا وعورتنا، وأصبح المسلمون يذبح بعضهم بعضاً ويقتل  بعضهم بعضاً الآن ضجة ورجة في أوروبا، ولسان حالهم: هذا هو الإسلام؟! يذبح  النساء؟! ويقتل الأطفال؟! وهم في غضب، فإما أن نتلافى الموقف باستعجال وإلا  فسوف يطردون كل مسلم ومسلمة وينكلون بهم ويرمون بهم في البحر، والذنب ذنب  من؟ ذنبنا نحن.وهنا قلت وكررت القول، وليس هناك من يبلغ أو يتكلم، الشيخ  الجزائري في المسجد النبوي كالعجوز يتكلم مع أهل البيت، طالبنا وكتبنا  وقلنا: عجلوا أيها المسلمون كونوا لجنة عليا للدعوة الإسلامية ما دام الله  أغنانا عن الحرب والجهاد، وفتح لنا أبواب العالم ننشر دعوة الله فيها،  كونوا لجنة يساهم فيها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، ضريبة الجهاد كل إنسان يدفع ريال في  العام أو في الشهر، وتلك اللجنة تتولى دعوة الله في العالم الكافر.  المراكز الموجودة أو توجد مراكز وتوحد المبدأ والهدف الإيمان والدعوة وتهذب  أولئك المهاجرين في أوروبا وفي غيرها، وتهذب أخلاقهم وآدابهم، وتلوح  أنوارهم، وإذا بهم يجذبون غيرهم، على أن يوحد الكتاب الذي يدرس، لا مذهبية  لا افتراق ولا حزبية ولا عنصرية، مسلم تركي كنت أو باكستاني مصري شرقي غربي  من أنت؟ مسلم لا تقل: أنا كذا.. مسلم.يوحد الكتاب الذي يدرس على غرار  منهاج المسلم الآن يدرسه كل المسلمين، ما هو حنفي ولا شافعي ولا حنبلي ولا  مالكي، وإن لم يخرج عن المذاهب الأربعة، لكن قال الله قال رسوله، يجمع  المؤمنين المسلمين على منهج واحد؛ لأن الخلافات في العقائد كالخلافات في  العبادات هي سبب الفتنة، وعرف هذا العدو وهو الذي نشرها. إذاً: وتخرج  الجامعة والكلية الإسلامية كل عام خمسون أو ستون رجلاً من هذا النوع  وينصبونهم في مناصبهم وينتشر الإسلام، والنفقات على سبيل البيان تنفقها  اللجنة العليا للإسلام، أئمة المساجد مؤذنوهم معلم الأطفال معلم النساء  أجرهم على هذه اللجنة حتى نشعر أننا أدينا واجب الجهاد في سبيل الله، وأي  جهاد أعظم من هذا؟ والله جهاد. الآن الكفار يبحثون عن الإسلام، درسوا  وعرفوا لكن فقط نحن صرفناهم بظلمنا وخبثنا وانحطاطنا وفسادنا، فعلى الرابطة  التي دعونا إلى تكوينها فكانت والحمد لله أن تنهض بهذا الواجب، تجمع علماء  من دول إسلامية وتكون لجنة عليا، وتضع خريطة للجاليات الإسلامية من أقصى  الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب، وتضع ميزانية يساهم فيها كل مؤمن. جهاد؟ أي والله  جهاد، وتنفق بأدب وبخفاء ولا تبجح ولا تكلم ولا.. خمسة وعشرين سنة تظهر  رايات الإسلام في بلاد الكفر، وبذلك نكون أطعنا الله في قوله:   فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ  [النساء:74] . هل فهمتم هذا؟ هل تبلغون وتتحدثون  به؟ ما نستطيع ما ألفنا هذا. إذاً فالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (42) 
الحلقة (266)
تفسير سورة النساء  (47)


روي أن بعضاً من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلبوا الإذن لهم  بالقتال، فلم يؤذن لهم، لعدم توافر أسباب القتال، فكانوا يؤمرون بإقام  الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة ريثما يأذن الله تعالى لرسوله بقتال المشركين، فلما  شرع القتال تردد فريق منهم وطلبوا التأخير، فعاتبهم الله عز وجل على لسان  رسوله، مبيناً لهم أن متاع الدنيا قليل، ومهما عاشوا فيها فمصيرهم إلى  الموت، وأن الآخرة هي دار المستقر، وهي خير لأهل التقوى والإيمان.                     
**الحث على قراءة القرآن وتدارسه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت والليالي الثلاث  بعدها، ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).فحقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك! وهل تذكرون أن القرآن وحي الله؟ إي والله إذ قال تعالى:   وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ  تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا  نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52] القرآن روح؟ أي  والله، هل يحيا إنسي ولا جني حياة يرضاها الله تؤهله لجوار الله وهو لا  يؤمن بالكتاب القرآن ولا يقرؤه؟الجواب: لا. القرآن نور  فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8] هل يمكن  لسالك في هذه الحياة طرقاً مختلفة أن يهتدي إلى حاجته وهو في الظلام؟  إذاً: فلا حياة بدون القرآن، ولا هداية والله بدون القرآن، أحببنا أم  كرهنا، لا تقل: هانحن أحياء حياة البهائم لا قيمة لها، عرف هذا عدونا أيها  المسلمون المكون من ثلاثة أعداء: وهم المجوس واليهود والنصارى، ماذا عرفوا  يا شيخ؟ اسألوا، عرفوا أن العرب كانوا أمواتاً، وما إن نزل القرآن وآمنوا  به وقرءوه وعملوا به حتى حيوا، وأصبحت هذه الديار بالنسبة إلى الكرة  الأرضية كالكواكب في السماء. عزوا وسادوا وقادوا البشرية بسبب ماذا؟ أنتم  ما تعرفون، أما الثالوث عرف، قالوا: القرآن، هو الروح التي حيا بها هؤلاء  المسلمون في الشرق والغرب، فماذا نصنع إذاً؟ عملوا جهدهم في اجتماعات  ولقاءات على مر القرون كيف يبعدون هذا القرآن؟ ما استطاعوا. آخر اجتماع  -وتم فيما أذكر بأرض السودان- اجتمع القسس والرهبان وقالوا: نحاول ما  استطعنا أن نسقط من القرآن كلمة (قل)؛ لأن كلمة  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ   [الإخلاص:1]،  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1]  قُلْ يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [الأعراف:158] هذا شخص عالي يأمر من دونه، فإذا حذفنا  (قل) قلنا هذا القرآن فاضت به روح محمد الصحراوي في الأرض الملتهبة، ففاضت  روحه بهذه المعاني، ما هو بوحي الله ولا بتنزيله، وفشلوا ما استطاعوا. (قل)  حرفان، وعجزوا، ماذا نصنع؟ قالوا: اصرفوهم عن قراءته وتلاوته والعمل به،  ووجدوا الطريقة، قالوا: اسمع واحفظ يا طالب العلم إن كنت تحفظ، قالوا:  تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، ومن شك فليراجع حاشية الدسوقي على  الحطاب أو الحطاب على الدسوقي في شرح هذه. سمعتم هذه القاعدة وإلا لا؟  أعيدها! قالوا: تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ، إذاً وخطؤه كفر، وسادت الفكرة  وقادة الأمة وكمموها وألجموها، إذاً: ماذا نصنع بالقرآن؟ اقرءوه على  موتاكم، ائت بعشرة طلبة يختمون ختمة، أختك إذا كانت زانية وإلا عاهرة تدخل  الجنة، حتى أصبحوا يقرءون القرآن في بيوت البغاء ودور الزنا، وما أصبح  المسلمون من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب يعرفون أن القرآن يجتمع عليه ليتدبر  وليتأمل، ولتستنتج هداياته وليعمل بها، أبداً. كتب الفقه موجودة، ما نتورط  في القرآن ونهلك ونصاب بالذنوب والآثام، اقرءوا القرآن على موتاكم، فإذا  مررت بحي من الأحياء .. قرية من القرى، وسمعت القرآن يقرأ علمت أن هناك  ميتاً مات، فهمتم هذه وإلا لا؟ وما زلنا إلى الآن نقول: لم ما نقرأ القرآن  على موتانا، هل القرآن نزل ليقرأ على الموتى؟ والله ما كان. أما قال تعالى:   وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ  [يس:69] من المتكلم؟ الله جل جلاله، عمن  يتكلم؟ عن رسوله ومصطفاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ  الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ  [يس:69] لأن الخصوم والأعداء قالوا: شاعر.  أين الشعر؟ الرسول شاعر، تعرف التوهيش والتشويش وتلخيط العوام، قالوا:  شاعر. فالله قال:  وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ   [يس:69] ومرة من المرات استشهد صلى الله عليه وسلم ببيت من الشعر وقرأه  معكوساً، قال:  ستبتدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً      ويأتيك من لم تزوده  بالأنباء   قال: والله إنك لرسول الله، الهاشمي القرشي ما عرف ينشد بيتاً  من الشعر وكسره وحطمه، أصل البيت:  ستبتدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً       ويأتيك بالأنباء من لم تزود   فلما ما أصاب الرسول في إنشاد البيت انفعل  أبو بكر ، وقال: والله إنك لرسول الله، لأن الله تعالى:  وَمَا  عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ  وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ  [يس:69] (إن) بمعنى ما، ما هو إلا ذكر وقرآن ومبين، ما  هو بشعر أبداً. ثم قال تعالى:  لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا  [يس:70] وفي  قراءة (لتنذر) يا رسولنا (من كان حياً)، من كان حياً أو ميتاً؟ حياً. وهناك  فرق بين هو ميت وحي وإلا لا؟ لتنذر من كان حياً أو من كان ميتاً؟  حياً.إذاً: هل الميت ينذر؟ ينذر ويخوف الحي الذي يعي ويسمع أما الميت  فينذر؟! نكذب الله عز وجل؟! نعاكس كلامه؟! لتنذر من كان حياً ويحق القول  على الكافرين، يقرأ القرآن على الموتى؟ والآن عرفتم ما فعل عدوكم بكم وإلا  لا؟ أو ما بلغكم هذا؟                                
** فضل قراءة القرآن وسماعه من الغير                                                                                                   * *
                               هيا نغيظهم ونصبح نجتمع على القرآن في بيوتنا.. تحت ظلال  أشجارنا.. في محلات اجتماعنا، ونتدبره ونتأمله، ونهتدي بهداه، ونسمو  بكمالاته الروحية.ما نستطيع؟ ما نقدر؟ من منكم معشر المستمعين قال يوماً  لأحد إخوانه: أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن؟ يرفع يده الذي حصل، من منا جلس  مجلساً ولو في المسجد قبل الصلاة أو بعدها وقال: يا فلان من فضلك تعال اقرأ  علي شيئاً من القرآن، وأنا أتدبر. أنتما طلعت شمسكما في هذه الحلقة، قال:  أنا وزميلي ولكن نسبتكما إلى المسلمين واحد إلى مليون، لا .. لا إلى مائة  مليون، فهمتم هذه وإلا لا؟ هذا البخاري وغيره يروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم جلس يوماً وقال لـعبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي رضي الله عنه: ( يا ابن أم  عبد أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن ) فتعجب عبد الله وقال: ( عليك أنزل وعليك  أقرأ؟! قال: بلى إني أحب أن أسمع القرآن من غيري ) وقرأ عبد الله بن مسعود  من سورة النساء حتى انتهى إلى ثلاثين أو ما يقارب من ثلاثين آية؛ فنظر فإذا  عينا رسول الله تذرفان الدموع، وهو يقول: ( حسبك حسبك حسبك )، غلبه  البكاء. عندما انتهى عبد الله إلى قول الله تعالى:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا  مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا   *   يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ   [النساء:41-42] الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ  الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:42].إذً: هيا نجدد  ذلك العهد، فقط إذا اجتمعت مع أهلك في البيت قل لابنتك أو لابنك أسمعنا  شيئاً من القرآن الليلة، ما نقدر، أي شيء ما تقدر عليه؟! أنت جالس تنتظر في  العشاء أو في الغداء وجئت من عملك وبناتك وأولادك حولك، قل: أيكم يسمعنا  شيئاً من كتاب الله. هذه سنة رسول الله، فيقرأ القارئ وأنتم تتفكرون  وتدبرون ما معنى هذه الآية، فتحتاجون إلى السؤال.. أنا أسال العالم  الفلاني، هات التلفون، يا شيخ! ما معنى قول الله تعالى كذا ،وكذا يقول:  معناها كذا وكذا، سمعتم يا أهل البيت يا إخواني يا أبنائي، قالوا: سمعنا،  معناها كذا وكذا. سنتلقى العلم والمعرفة بأبسط الطرق، لم ما نفعل هذا؟  أمسحورون نحن؟! الجواب: ممكن لأن اليهود هم السحرة الممتازون في العالم،  وما يدرينا أنهم سحروا هذه الأمة؟ وصرفوها عن كتاب ربها لتهبط وتتمزق، وقد  فعلوا ونجحوا.والآن هذه المقدمة إن شاء الله تستقر في أذهانكم، ممكن  تتحدثوا بها، أو ما فيه حاجة؟! من محننا أننا نسمع الحكمة والكلمة المفيدة  وتموت في قلوبنا، ولا يتحدث بها أحد، اللهم إلا الحديث الهابط سمعنا الشيخ  الفلاني العميل يقول: كذا وكذا، هذا ممن يسبون الرسول.. هذا ممن يقولون كذا  هذا موجود. أما أن ننقل الهدى والنور إلى إخواننا في صدق، سمعنا كلام الله  كذا وكذا، هذا نخن مصروفون عنه، واحسرتاه! واأسفاه!                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          هيا الآن مع هذه الآيات الأربع أو الثلاث، وهي طويلة، ونقضي فيها  ساعتنا هذه والأخرى غداً إن شاء الله، هيا نتدبر، هيا نتأمل، اسمعوا وأنا  أقرأ ولا أجود ولا أغني، بالكلام العادي وتأملوا. قال تعالى من سورة  النساء: أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  [النساء:77] لماذا هذا؟ هذا في  مكة والمدينة، المتحمسون كانوا يقولون: اسمح لنا نقتل فلاناً.. اسمح لنا  نضرب فلاناً.والرسول يقول:  كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ  [النساء:77]، ما أذن لنا  في القتال، دعني أغتال أبا جهل ، ما سمح لنا، في المدينة قبل أن يأذن الله  بالقتال المتحمسون: هيا يا رسول الله ائذن لنا نقاتل، والرسول يقول:   كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:77] ما أذن الله بعد.  ونزل فيهم هذا القرآن:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا  أَيْدِيَكُمْ  [النساء:77] عن ماذا؟ عن قتال الناس، (كفوا أيديكم) يا شيخ  الآن يقتلون المؤمنين، يتحمسون لقتل المؤمنين وإزهاق أرواحهم، يا له من  هبوط! ما سبب هذا؟ الجهل، والله ما عرفوا. أَلَمْ تَرَ  [النساء:77] هذا  الاستفهام للتعجيب وإلا لا؟  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ  كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ   [النساء:77] هذا باب مفتوح، بل بابان صل الليل والنهار وأنت مع الله، تنسى  الآلام وتنسى الأتعاب وتنسى المخاوف، أنت متخوف تقول: هيا نقاتل حتى نزيل  هذا الخوف عنا، ادخل في الصلاة مع الله يعصمك ويحفظك، وكيف وأنت تناجيه  وتتحدث معه، إن شئت ليلك كله أو نهارك. هل هناك جناب أعظم من جناب الله؟!  هل هناك أمن أعظم من أمن الله وقد اطرحت بين يديه تتكلم معه الساعات  العديدة، أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة، أنفقوا المال على الفقراء والمساكين،  على إخوانكم المهاجرين. قال:  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ   [النساء:77] كتب بمعنى فرض، وذلك في آية الحج اسمعوا بيانها  أُذِنَ  لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى  نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   *  الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ  حَقٍّ  [الحج:39-40] الآية. إذاً هيا  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ  أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً  [النساء:77] أعوذ بالله! فريق يعلم الله عدده، ومن  الحكمة ألا يُعين أصحاب هذه الزلة ليبقى عاماً إلى يوم القيامة، هؤلاء  الذين يقتلون المسلمين، ويتحمسون ويغتالون، لو يأتي الجهاد الحق يقوده إمام  المسلمين أكثرهم يهرب من هذه، ولا يواجهه لأن القتال ثم لله، وهنا لإظهار  الشخصية والشجاعة.  فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ  [النساء:77] أي: الكفار الذين طلبوا بقتالهم   يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:77] خشية مثل خشية الله   أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً  [النساء:77] أعظم من خشيتهم لله عز وجل. ثم قال  تعالى عنهم:  وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا  [النساء:77] أي: يا ربنا، حذفت الياء،  لماذا ما قال: (يا ربنا)؟ لأن الله معنا  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى  ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ  وَلا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا  كَانُوا  [المجادلة:7] في أعماق البحر، أو في عنان السماء، كيف هذا يا شيخ؟  أين الله بيننا؟ يا بهلول تأمل فيما تقول، إن العوالم كلها بين يدي الله  كحبة خردل، أما قرأت قوله تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ   [الزمر:67] أي والله ما قدرناك يا ربنا حق قدرك  وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا  قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ  سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ  [الزمر:67] . تسألني كيف الله  معنا؟ نحن بين يديه، أنت أيها الرجل نملة بين يديك أنت محيط بها من كل  جانب. الشمس فقط فوقنا وما أبعدها وهي معنا، الشمس تكون في بيتنا الشمس أين  كوكبها؟ في السماء الرابعة.إذاً: قال تعالى عنهم:  وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا   [النساء:77] أي: يا ربنا  لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِتَالَ  [النساء:77]  ما زالت الفرصة غير متاحة، ما زلنا ضعفاء، ما زلنا ما نملك عتاداً ولا  سلاحاً لو أخرتنا عام عامين.سبحان الله! هذا يقوله ضعاف الإيمان، والله لقد  قالوها، والبشر هم البشر وإلا لا؟ هذا الضعف في الفهوم والأفكار والعقول  موجود عندنا لا تعجب أبداً بين المسلمين.  لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا  الْقِتَالَ لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:77] عاماً  أو عامين حتى يقوى الإسلام ويكثر المسلمون، وأمر رسوله أن يرد عليهم، قال  له: قل لهم يا رسولنا:  مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ  [النساء:77] أكلكم  وشربكم ونكاحكم ولباسكم وتمتعكم بالنسبة إلى الجنة ودار النعيم قليل، لا  تحزنوا عليها ولا تبكوا، لما أخذنا نستريح جاء الحرب والقتال، الآن فقط  عندنا أيام شبعنا واسترحنا، قال: قاتلوا. هذا كلامهم؟ أي نعم.  قُلْ  مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى   [النساء:77] هذا خاص بأولئك العوام، والله إلى يوم القيامة حتى يرفع القرآن  نهائياً، والآخرة خير لمن؟ لمن فجر.. لمن كفر.. لمن فسق.. لمن ظلم.. لمن  طغى وتكبر؟! لا، لا، لا.ماذا قال تعالى؟  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [النساء:77] اتقى  من؟ اتقى الله.                                                                  
**كيف نتقي الله تعالى                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال الله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ .يا شيخ وهل نستطيع أن نتقي الله؟! بالسراديب تحت الأرض والأنفاق  نختبئ فيها، أو بالحصون العالية والأسوار، أو بكثرة الجيوش والعتاد الحربي،  بهذا يتقى الله؟! لا والله ما يتقى بهذا، وإنما يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله فقط. أطعه لا يغضب منك ولا يسخط عليك، أطعه أحبك ورضي عنك، إذاً الله  تعالى يتقى بم يا عباد الله؟ رددوها: يتقى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، لا يتقى بالجبال ولا بالجيوش ولا بالقبائل ولا بالمال ولا  بالسحر ولا بالتدجيل، لا يتقى غضبه وعذابه وبلاؤه إلا بطاعته وطاعة رسوله.  طاعته في أي شيء؟ في كل ما أمرك أن تعتقده من الاعتقادات، في كل ما أمرك أن  تقوله وتتكلم به من الكلام والأقوال، في كل ما أمرك بفعله من الأعمال،  وطاعة رسوله مقترنة بطاعته، ولا فرق بينهما؛ إذ قال تعالى:  مَنْ يُطِعِ  الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ  [النساء:80] وأختم لك على هذا، ما أطاع  إنسان رسول الله إلا أطاع الله عز وجل، كيف؟ لأن الرسول لا يأمر ولا ينهى  إلا بما أمر الله به ونهى عنه، أليس مبلغاً عنه؟! مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ  فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ  [النساء:80] إذاً الحمد لله عرفنا أن الآخرة  بنعيمها وسعادتها للمتقين، يكفي إذاً، من الآن نأمل على أن نتقي الله عز  وجل، من هم ورثة الجنة يرحمكم الله؟ بنو هاشم؟ المتقون، اقرأ قول الله عز  وجل:  تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ  تَقِيًّا  [مريم:63]، تلك الجنة التي نورِّث من عبادنا من كان تقياً، سواء  كان أصفر أبيض حبشي عربي شريفاً وضيعاً غنياً فقيراً، قل ما شئت، فقط أن  يكون تقياً. وهذا الخليل إبراهيم نحن عاشرناه يعني؟ كيف نتحدث عنه؟ كيف  بلغنا الكلام عنه؟ القرآن الكريم، إبراهيم يقول بعد دعاء طويل عريض:   وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ  [الشعراء:85] لولا علمه  بأن الجنة تورث ما كان يقول: واجعلني من ورثة الجنة. الجنة تورث؟ أي نعم،  والميراث بدون سبب أو بسبب؟الآن نحن نتوارث بأي شيء؟ إما بالنسب وإما  بالمصاهرة وإما بالولاء، والجنة تورث بأي شيء؟ بتقوى الله عز وجل، المتقون  هم الوارثون، ولم عبر بالوراثة؟ ما قال: بالعطاء بالهبة يهبهم الله الجنة  يعطيهم مساكنهم فيها. اسمعوا: لما خلق الله دار السلام ودار البوار،  وبعبارة أخرى: لما خلق عالم السعادة وعالم الشقاء، عالم السعادة في الملكوت  الأعلى وعالم الشقاء في الملكوت الأسفل -كل شيء له علو وسفل وإلا نحن  مجانين- لما خلق الجنة والنار خلق لكل منهما عدداً من البشر والجن، ولا  يزيد أحد ولا ينقص، وجعلهم يتوارثون، إن شاء الله عمر بن الخطاب ورث أبا  جهل ، وأبو جهل ورث عمر بن الخطاب ؛ إذ لكلٍ مكان هنا وهنا، والمتوارثون من  الإنس والجن يرث بعضهم بعضاً، فمن دخل الجنة ورث كافراً من الكفار ونزل  منزله، وذلك الكافر أيضاً ينزل في المنزل الذي تركه المؤمن ودخل الجنة،   تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا   [مريم:63] ،  إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   [القلم:34] . يا شيخ الجنة هذه صورها لنا؟ادخل بستاناً من بساتين الأغنياء،  وانظر إلى تلك الزهور، وتلك الظلال والثمار والمياه الجارية تعطيك صورة من  واحد إلى مليار، وإن قلت: أنا أريد أن أسمع عن الله وصفه للجنة أكب على  القرآن سبع ليال وأنت تقرأ من الفاتحة إلى الناس تمر بك سور عجيبة بأن هذه  الجنة وقصورها ونعيمها، وما فيها من كتاب الله. وإن قلت: أنا أريد وصفاً  لرجل ارتادها، قلنا لك: نعم، أول رائد من رواد الملكوت الأعلى من رواد  الجنة دار السلام هو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، اقرأ قول الله  تعالى:  سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ   [الإسراء:1] ومن ثم إلى الملكوت الأعلى.وإن قلت: هنا ذكر المسجد فقط ما ذكر  طلع أو لم يطلع، اقرأ من سورة النجم:  وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى   *   عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *   إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا  طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى  [النجم:13-18] .  واضح هذا وإلا لا؟ ولقد رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل أول ما رآه في  غار حراء في صورة إنسان، ثم رآه في أجياد -شارع مكة المعروف- وقد تجلى  وغطى السماء بأجنحته الستمائة، وناداه: يا محمد! أنت رسول الله وأنا جبريل،  ثم رآه مرة أخرى: عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ  الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ  الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى   [النجم:14-18] . أسمعتم؟ إن المؤمنين أهل القرآن والسنة على نور من ربهم،  وكل أصحاب الهراء والكلام الهابط الفارغ مما تمليه الشياطين والأهواء  والدنيا والشهوات كلامهم غثاء كغثاء السيل.قال تعالى وقوله الحق: قل يا  رسولنا لهؤلاء الضعفة المهزومين  قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ   [النساء:77] وإن عشت مائة سنة، وأكلت مائة قنطار لحم أو بيض، قليل بالنسبة  إلى الآخرة وإلا لا؟ قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [النساء:77] لا تقل لبني هاشم أو بني تميم أو العرب أو  العجم، بل: لمن اتقى أبيض كان أو أسود.لو تقول هذا لملايين المسلمين، والله  ما يسألك أحد نتقي كيف؟ الشيخ ما له الليلة مجنون مهموم!يعرف أن الجنة لمن  اتقى ولا يبالي، لو كان قد وعي وعرف وفهم، والله يقول لك: والله لا تبرح  مكانك حتى تعلمنا كيف نتقي نحن؟وهذا كان أيام كنا صاعدين للملكوت الأعلى،  أما اليوم أبداً يسمعها ملايين المسلمين ما يسأل كيف نتقي؟ بماذا نتقي؟  وأنتم عرفتم وإلا ما عرفتم؟ بم نتقي الله؟ بالمزامير والأغاني؟ بطاعته  وطاعة رسوله، وهل أمرنا بأوامر؟ كم؟ اطلبها من كتابه، أمرنا بإقام الصلاة،  بإيتاء الزكاة، بصوم رمضان، بحج بيت الله الحرام، بالجهاد وبالرباط، بصلة  الأرحام، بالعدل وبالخير وبالإحسان، بالذكر بالدعاء بالقراءة أوامر. ونهانا  عن أشياء أيضاً، ما هي؟الربا.. الزنا.. الغيبة.. النميمة.. الكذب..  الخلاعة.. السفاهة.. البذاء.. السوء.. الحسد.. العجب.. ومنهيات كثيرة، كيف  نعرفها يا شيخ؟ هنا تقف حيران كيف نعرفها؟ أما ذهبت لكل واحد علمته؟ ما  ذهبت، فما الطريق -يرحمكم الله- إلى أن يصبح كل المؤمنين والمؤمنات عالمين  بمحاب الله ومساخطه بأوامره ونواهيه وكيف يؤدونها ويتقربون بها  إليه؟الجواب: ما كررناه مئات المرات وإلى الآن لا حراك ولا انتفاضة، الطريق  هو أن إمام المسجد في القرية سواء كان في الجبل وإلا في السهل.. إمام مسجد  الحي في المدينة يوم الجمعة يستقبل أهل القرية ويقول: معشر المؤمنين! هل  نحن مسلمون؟ قالوا: نعم، كيف لا، هيا نتعاهد عهد المؤمنين أننا من الليلة  لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة ولا ولد عن حضور صلاة المغرب في هذا المسجد، اللهم  إلا مريضاً على فراش المرض ومن يمرضه ويقف إلى جنبه إن فرضنا هذا، أهل  القرية كأهل الحي ما إن تدق الساعة السادسة مساءً إلا وذهبوا إلى الوضوء  ولبس الثياب الحسنة وترك العمل وأغلق باب الدكان المتجر المقهى المصنع  المزرعة، وارم يا فلاح بالمسحاة والمنجل، وتعالوا كلكم إلى بيت ربكم.  يملئون المسجد النساء وراء الستائر ومكبرات الصوت تبلغهن الصوت، وأبناؤنا  أطفالنا كالملائكة في ثياب بيضاء ليس على رءوسهم برانيط كما تفعلون، كأبناء  اليهود والنصارى كالملائكة بيننا، والكل مصغي، والكل مستمع، والكل يبكي  بين يدي الله ساعة وربع أو ساعة ونصف ومربينا يعلمنا آية من كتاب الله  كآينا هذا ونتغنى بها حتى نحفظها، يحفظها الكبير والصغير والذكر والأنثى  آية نور ندخلها قلوبنا. والله لحفظ آية خير من خمسين ألف دينار أقسم بالله!  وليسمح لي ربي إذا قارنت بين هذان، بل خير من الدنيا وما فيها، لو عرفنا  قيمتها لحفظناها وسارعنا إلى حفظها، لكن ما عرفنا! ريال خير من عشرين آية،  هذا شأن الجهل وإلا لا؟ إذاً: ولما نفرغ من حفظ الآية يأخذ المربي المزكي  للنفس المعلم يقول: إن ربنا في هذه الآية يأمرنا بكذا، أو ينهانا عن كذا،  أو يدعونا إلى كذا، هل فهمتم؟ قالوا: نعم، إذاً الزموه، وغداً يأتون في نفس  الوقت.. مظهر من مظاهر الإقبال على الله، يصلون المغرب ويعلمهم حديثاً  واحداً من أحاديث الرسول التي بلغت عشرات الآلاف؛ لأن كلامه من يوم أن بعثه  الله إلى أن قبضه ثلاثة وعشرين سنة كل كلامه علم وحكمة، لا يقول كلمة  باطلة أو لا خير فيها. إذاً: حفظتم الحديث هذا الشريف؟ نعم، الرسول يدعونا  في هذا إلى كذا وكذا، أو ينهانا عن كذا وكذا، ملتزمون؟ أي نعم، ويعودون  وكلهم ذكر مع الله، ويوم ثاني وثالث ورابع إلى أربعين يوماً كيف تصبح  القرية أسألكم بالله؟! أصبحت كتلة من نور، سنة واحدة ما يبقى جاهل ولا  جاهلة، الكل عرف فيما يتقى الله، وبم يتق الله، وتجلت أنوار الحب والولاء  والصدق والتعاون والإخاء والمودة، واختفت مظاهر الحسد والغش والكبر والعهر  والربا والزنا وما إلى ذلك، هل حقيقة يتحقق هذا؟ أيه ورب الكعبة، أليس  الطعام يشبع وإلا لا؟ أليس الماء يروي وإلا لا؟ أليست النار تحرق وإلا لا؟  أليس الحديد يقطع وإلا لا؟ هذه سنن لا تتبدل.إذاً: تعلمك الكتاب والحكمة لن  يتبدل في تطهير نفسك وتزكية روحك، وإذا زكت الروح وطابت النفس لو تعطيه  مليار على أن يكذب والله ما يقبل!عرفتم هذا؟متى نعود؟ لا جهاد ولا مال ولا  ولا.. فقط نجتمع في بيت ربنا صدقاً لنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، هل هناك طريق  غير هذا ينجينا ويعود بنا إلى السبيل السوي؟ والله لا طريق، لو قتل بعضكم  بعضاً، وأفنى بعضكم بعضاً، أبداً مستحيل إلا هذا المسلك. وكتبنا في هذا  رسالة وهي تحت الطبع خاصة بالعلماء وهم المسئولون عن هذا. وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (43) 
الحلقة (267)
تفسير سورة النساء  (48)



يبين الله عز وجل لعباده أنه ما من مهرب من الموت، فمن كره الجهاد في سبيل  الله وقتال الأعداء مخافة الموت والهلكة فليعلم أن الموت آتيه لا محالة،  سواء طال به العمر أو قصر، وسواء كان يسكن بيتاً من شعر أو برجاً مشيداً من  الحديد والصلب، فالموت شر ومصيبه؛ لكنه لا يكون إلا بقدر الله، ولا يصيب  إلا من كتبه الله عليه في وقته ومكانه، فهو سبحانه وتعالى خالق الموت  والحياة وهو العزيز الحكيم.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، لهذا ندرس كتاب الله.وها نحن مع سورة النساء المباركة، ومع الآيات  الثلاث التي تناولناها الليلة الماضية بالدرس والتفسير وما زلنا معها. هيا  أتلوها وأنتم تتدبرون وتتفكرون في معانيها، وما تهدف إليه، وما تدعو له من  العقيدة الصحيحة السليمة، والعبادات التي شرعها الله لتزكية النفوس والآداب  التي يسمو بها المؤمن عن غيره من سائر الناس، والله عز وجل أسأل أن ينفعنا  بما ندرس، وبما نعلم ونعمل. تلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ  أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا  الْقِتَالَ لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ قُلْ مَتَاعُ  الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ  فَتِيلًا   *  أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ  فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ  عِنْدِكَ قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لا  يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا   *  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ  اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ  لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولًا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:77-79]. بالأمس  عرفنا أن بعض ضعاف الإيمان -وقد يدخل معهم في هذه الحظيرة المنافقون- كانوا  يطالبون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يأذن لهم في قتال فلان وفلان سواء  بالاغتيال أو بدون اغتيال، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلقى أوامره من ذي  العرش جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فلم يسمح لأحد منهم أن يشفي صدره بقتل فلان أو  فلان. ولما وجدت القوة الكافية لمواجهة الكافرين، أنزل الله تعالى قوله من  سورة الحج: أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ  *  الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ   [الحج:39-40]؛ فأذن للرسول والمؤمنين بالقتال، فأعلن ذلك، وأما أولئك الذين  كانوا يريدون أن يقاتلوا لما فرض القتال أحجموا وجبنوا وتأخروا:  أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ [النساء:77] يكفي إقام الصلاة لتزكية نفوسكم  وتهذيب أرواحكم، والزكاة في مساعدة إخوانكم الفقراء من المهاجرين وغيرهم.   فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ [النساء:77] من كتبه؟ الله، ما معنى  (كتبه)؟ فرضه فرضاً مؤكداً  إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ [النساء:77] من أولئك  الذين كانوا يطالبون بالجهاد  إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ  كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً [النساء:77] والعياذ بالله!جماعة  منهم يخافون الناس أكثر مما يخافون الله عز وجل، كيف يقاتلون، كيف  يجاهدون؟ وزيادة على ذلك  وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا  الْقِتَالَ لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ [النساء:77] حتى يكثر  عددنا، وتكثر عدتنا، وما قالوا هذا إلا في فراراً من المعركة وخوفاً من  الموت؛ لأن إيمانهم مهزوز ضعيف لا وزن له.  لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى  أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ [النساء:77] كالعام والعامين والثلاثة حتى نتقوى؛ فأمر الله  تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم:  قُلْ [النساء:77] يا رسولنا  قُلْ مَتَاعُ  الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى [النساء:77] ماذا  تريدون من التأجيل والتأخير للعام والعامين والثلاثة، تريدون الدنيا؟  متاعها قليل  وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا  [النساء:77] أي: مقدار فتيل، والفتيل خيط رقيق أبيض يوجد في نواة التمر،  إذا شققت التمرة وجدت النواة في داخلها خيط رقيق جداً  وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ  فَتِيلًا [النساء:77] تعطون أجوركم كاملة عن إيمانكم وصالح أعمالكم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أينما تكونوا يدركّم الموت ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال الله تعالى:  أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ  وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ  [النساء:78] أينما تكونوا في رءوس  الجبال أو في سهولها.. في الخنادق والأنفاق.. أو لو كنتم في القصور  المشيدة بالشيد والجص والحديد لا كوة فيها ولا نافذة، والله ليدركنكم الموت  في ذلك المكان.  أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ  [النساء:78]  والموت يجري وراءهم، بل كلما هربوا وجدوه أمامهم  أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا  يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ   [النساء:78] البروج جمع برج وهو البناية الضخمة العالية، وقصور مشيدة  بالشيد. ثم أخبر عنهم بقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا  هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:78] إذا كان مثلاً في رخاء أو مال أو  غنى أو صحة أو انتصار في غزوة من الغزوات، يقولون: من عند الله لا شكر لله،  وإنما فقط لا يريدون أن ينسبوا إلى رسول الله شيئاً. هذه القلوب المريضة،  وهذه الأرواح التي ما هذبت  وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ  [النساء:78] مما  يحصل بالإنسان من عافية أو غنى أو راحة أو سعادة، يقولون: هذه من عندنا،  وما قالوا هذا شكراً لله، لا أبداً، لكن فقط ليقولوا: هو ليس من عندك أنت.   وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ  تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ  [النساء:78] من يوم  ما رأيناك ونحن في هذا الهم، من يوم ما جئتنا ونحن في الفتن والحروب، هكذا  يواجهون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما سبب ذلك؟ موت القلوب، الجهل  وظلماته، ما عرفوا الله حق المعرفة، أيواجهون رسول الله بهذه المواجهة؟!  أيتطيرون به؟! لا طيرة في الإسلام أبداً! لأنهم يقولون:  هَذِهِ مِنْ  عِنْدِكَ  [النساء:78] إذا جاء قحط وإلا حصار وإلا فقر.. ينسبونه إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واسمعوا قوله تعالى وهو يخبر عن تلك الطائفة:   وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ  [النساء:78] والسيئة كل ما يسوء إلى الإنسان؛  مرض فقر تعب خوف ما يسوءك هو السيئة  يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ   [النساء:78] . فأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد عليهم هذا القول الباطل، فقال  له:  قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:78] كل من الحسنة والسيئة من  عند الله؛ إذ هو الخالق لكل شيء، والمدبر للحياة كلها (قل: كل) من الحسنة  والسيئة (من عند الله)، علمهم وإلا لا؟  قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:78] .ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لا يَكَادُونَ  يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:78]، ما حصل؟ ما لهم؟  لا يَكَادُونَ  يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:78]، وهنا تعرفون من الفقهاء؟ من هم؟هم  الذين يقول فيهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه  في الدين )، يعرفه بأسراره، لا مجرد علم سطحي، ( من يرد الله به خيراً  يفقهه في الدين ). فاسمع! يقول تعالى:  فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لا  يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:78]، سطحيات فقط، لا يفهمون إلا  ظاهر الكلام، أما ما من أجله قيل، أو ما من أجله أمر الإنسان أو نهي لا  يفقهون منه شيئاً.                                                                  
**أمثلة للفقه في الدين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          هذه اللطيفة عثر بعض طلبة العلم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون حديثاً،  على أن جملة: (الصلاة خير من النوم) هذه في الأذان الأول، ولا تقال في  الأذان الثاني.. الأذان الأول هو أذان الأكل والشرب والجماع، ولا تقال في  الأذان الثاني أذان الإمساك، والدخول في الصيام، وجدوا المملكة من قرون  يقولون في الأذان الثاني الأخير: الصلاة خير من النوم، فقالوا: يجب أن نعود  إلى السنة، وأن نترك هذا القول في الأذان الأخير، ونقولها في الأذان  الأول، وجاءوا إلى الشيخ ابن حميد رحمة الله عليه في مكة، وحاصروه في  الكلام، وأخذوا يؤذنون في بعض الأحياء، وظنوا أنهم أحيوا الإسلام، وأعادوا  إلى الإسلام مجده، وانتشرت الفكرة، فأخذها الطلاب من هذا النوع، وإلى الآن  الفتنة دائرة في بعض البلاد، ونتج عنها ما سمعتم من تلك الفتنة التي أصابت  هذه الديار؛ بسبب هذا الفهم الخاطئ، أزهقت الأرواح وحصل الذي حصل.قلنا لهم:  هذه الجملة (الصلاة خير من النوم) فيها ذكر الله؟ فيها تسبيح الله؟ آية من  آيات الله، ما معنى، جملة: (الصلاة خير من النوم) أيها النائمون؟ فإن  اعتاد الناس أن يقولوها في الأذان الأول، يجب أن تبقى في الأذان الأول، لا  تفتنوا الناس، وتقولوا: نحولها إلى الأذان الثاني، وإذا وجدت في الأذان  الثاني من قرون، حرام أن تحولوها إلى الأذان الأول؛ لما تحدث من بلابل  وفتنة وعذاب، لو فقهوا وفهموا علة هذه الكلمة؛ حتى أهل البلاد يعرفون أن  هذا الوقت، يتسحرون إن أرادوا الصيام أو يصلون الصبح و.. و..، ما العلامة  المميزة الفارقة؟ هي الصلاة خير.. اجعلها في أذانك يا بلال ! فلو فقهوا  وعرفوا السر في هذا ما أوجدوا فتنة وناراً وحرباً من أجل هذه الكلمة، فهمتم  الفقه أو لا؟  لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ  [النساء:78]، يفهمون أسرار  الكلام ومراميه وما يهدف إليه، يأخذون السطحية في الكلام فقط، ويجادلون،  ولا تفهموا أن الحق خلاف هذا، هذا هو الحق، كيف نتفاضل في العلم؟ هل  العلماء على مستوى واحد؟ لا. لماذا؟ لأن من لا يفقه أسرار الآية ولا الحديث  ولا الشرع الذي شرعه الله يتخبط فيه، فلا بد من الفقه، وهذا الرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين )، ما  قال: يعلمه، (يفقهه)، الفقه: معرفة أسرار الشريعة، وأهدافها وما تدعو إليه،  وما يريد أن يتحقق بها، وهذا كلام الله،  لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ  حَدِيثًا  [النساء:78]، سطحيات فقط، لا يعرفون لم أمروا ولا لم نهوا. عرفتم  هذه اللطيفة؟بلغني أن بعض الطلاب ما زالوا إلى الآن في بعض الديار يطالبون  بأن تعود لفظة: (الصلاة خير من النوم)، في الأذان الأول، أي داعي لهذا؟ ثم  مالك في الموطأ، يروي أن بلالاً جاء إلى عمر أيام خلافته وقد تخلف عن صلاة  الصبح؛ فناداه: الصلاة خير من النوم يا خليفة رسول الله! فقال عمر :  اجعلها في أذانك يا بلال ! هذا الموطأ أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله؛ ولهذا ينبغي  أن نعرف مراد الله من هذه الشريعة، نعرف مراد الرسول من أمره ونهيه،  فنفقه، أما أن نأخذ فقط السطحيات في الألفاظ، ونريد أن نفرض فهمنا على  الناس، ونطالبهم بما لا يريدون، هذه هي مظاهر الفتن.أزيدكم: الذين يطالبون  بالجهاد في البلاد الإسلامية موجودون أو لا؟ جماعات ومنظمات و.. و..  الجهاد.السؤال: لم الجهاد؟ لم شرع الجهاد؟ ما السر؟ ما فقهه؟ الجواب: من  أجل أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده بما شرعه، أليس كذلك؟إذاً: هذه الأمة أسلمت،  هذا الإقليم دخل في الإسلام، تجاهد من؟ علمهم ما عرفوا كيف يعبدون الله، ما  فقهوا ولا فهموا أسرار هذه العبادة، فلهذا تخلوا عنها، ووقفوا مشدوهين،  فبدل أن تعلن الجهاد فيهم، أعلن عن نفسك أن تعلمهم، وتفقههم في دين  الله.مرة ثانية: هذا الإقليم، اليمن، الشام، العراق، ما شئت، المدينة، أي  بلد، دخلوا في الإسلام، يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول الله، لما  تقول: الجهاد، تريد ماذا؟ تجاهد من؟ مسلمون، مؤمنون، إن قلت: يبيعون الخمر،  يرتكبون كذا.. كذا.. وكذا.. إذاً: علمهم كما علمت أنت بأن هذا يغضب الله  عليهم، وبأن هذا يعوقهم عن السعادة، ويحول بينهم وبين الكمال، علموهم حتى  يعبدوا الله عز وجل، لا أن تهدد فقط بحمل السلاح، وإن قالوا: لم الحكام ما  يحكمون بالشريعة؟ الحكام جاءوا من إيطاليا أو من أسبانيا، أليسوا إخوانكم؟  أليس منهم آباؤك وإخوانك وأجدادك؟ أليسوا من دياركم؟ جهلة، ضعفة، قووهم  وعلموهم، أما أن تهددوهم وتعلنوا الحرب عليهم، معنى هذا: أنكم تحرقون  دياركم وبلادكم، وهذا الكلام تكرر منا من أربعين عاماً، هذا الهيجان، وهذه  الحاكمية والمطالبة قولوا لنا: ماذا أنتجت؟ من يجيب؟ هل ظهرت دولة الإسلام  في الإقليم الفلاني؟ لا. بل ما زادت الطين إلا بلة، ودائماً أقول: هذا  الحاكم لو قال: أنا كافر، ماذا تفعل؟ تطأطئ رأسك؟ أو تسب فقط وتلعن؟ ماذا  أنتجت؟ فما دام الحاكم يقول: أنا مسلم، ويصوم ويصلي، لم تشهر كفره وتعلن  عنه؟ آلله أمرك بهذا؟والسر في هذا عدم الفقه: عدم البصيرة عدم المعرفة، لا  أقل ولا أكثر، تنتشر الدعوة في الإقليم، يتسلطون عليها وتنسف، ولو شئنا  لذكرنا أقاليم وبلاد كثيرة، عندما تظهر فيها الدعوة الإسلامية وينتشر الخير  ينسفونها، بالتهجم على الحاكم، وإعلان الحرب و.. و.. وبعد ذلك تنسف تلك  الدعوة نسفاً، الآن في بلاد كثيرة ما يسمحون للشخص بلحيته، قالوا: هؤلاء هم  الذين فتنونا. أنتم مع قوله تعالى:  لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا   [النساء:78].إذاً: لابد من فقه ومعرفة لأسباب الشريعة وأهدافها وما ترمي  إليه، واعمل على هذا النور وهذا الضوء، لا على سطح الآية فقط أو الحديث.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله تعالى:  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ  [النساء:79]،  والخطاب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمته معه،  مَا أَصَابَكَ   [النساء:79]، يا رسولنا،  فَمِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:79]، أي والله، هو  واهبها ومعطيها وخالقها، هو المسخر لها، والموفق لك أن تأتيها، وتعمل بها.  الحسنة من الله، صحة، عافية، رخاء، علم، طهارة روح، زكاة، نفس، كل هذا من  الله، إذ هو خلق هذا العبد، أوجد هذه العبادة، وأوجد فيها تأثيرها في قلبك  ونفسك، ما من حسنة تصيب عبد الله أو أمة الله إلا والله من الله، لو لا  الله ما كانت، لو لا وضع أسبابها منه تعالى ما كانت، فإياك أن تفهم أنك  تأتي الحسنة من غير الله، كل الحسنات من الله عز وجل،  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ  حَسَنَةٍ  [النساء:79] فهي من الله.وبيان ذلك: زكت نفسك، وطابت أخلاقك،  أليس أخذت بالأسباب، وهي عبادة الله عز وجل؟ إذاً: من وهبك هذه الحسنة؟  الله. رزقك الله مالاً وعيشاً رغداً من؟ أليس هو الله؟ أنت خلقت شيئاً؟  أمنت وحفظت في مالك وعرضك وما أوذيت، من حفظك؟ أليس الله؟  مَا أَصَابَكَ  مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ  نَفْسِكَ  [النساء:79]. على سبيل المثال: لما تقوم تلعن هذا الرجل وتشتمه،  وتهدده فإذا به يصفعك أو يقتلك، هذه السيئة من الله أو منك؟ منك. لما تحتسي  كأس الخمر فتفقد عقلك، وتأخذ في قول الباطل والمنكر، وقد تضرب أمك أو تذبح  ابنك، هذه السيئة من الله؟ أليست منك أنت؟ عصيته وخرجت عن طاعته، وقد حرم  هذا المسكر من أجل ألا تؤذي ولا تؤذى، فعصيته وشربت هذا المخدر أو المسكر،  هذه السيئة من أين؟ من نفسك، وتأمل! والله لا توجد سيئة تصيب عبد الله أو  أمة الله إلا بسبب ذنبه هو الذي تعاطاها. مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ  فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ   [النساء:79]، لأن الله ما أمرك بأن تسرق، فإذا سرقت وقطعت يدك، هذه السيئة  من الله؟ من نفسك أنت، الله ما أمرك أن تتكبر، فإذا تكبرت وكرهك الناس  وبعدوا عنك، هذه السيئة من نفسك أو من الله؟ أما حرم الله الكبر؟ وهكذا..  ما من سيئة تصيب العبد إلا ومن نفسه، وإياك أن تنسبها إلى الله، أبداً حرام  عليكم.والحسنة من واهبها سوى الله؟ مثلاً: نهينا عن التخمة، فإذا بك تأكل،  هاتوا، صبوا، فامتلأ البطن، وأصابك التخمة ومرضت، هذا من الله؟ لا والله  بل من نفسك، ما أذن لك الله في أن تسرف في أكلك وشربك، فلما أسرفت ومرضت من  الله؟ خرجت في الليل في البرد الشديد كشفت عن جسمك وأنت تتعنتر في حوشك أو  في الشارع فأصابك مرض وزكام، آلله هو الذي أصابك بهذا؟ أما أنت الذي فعلت  هذا؟ هل أذن الله لك أن تتعرض للأذى بنفسك، كما لا تشرب السم لا تتعرض  للبرد، وأنت قادر على أن تنجو منه. إذاً: وإخوانكم الذين في السجون، من  الجماعات المتطاولة التي تطالب بالجهاد، هذه السيئة من الله أيضاً؟ آلله  أمرهم أن يجاهروا ويطالبوا الحكام بتحكيم الشريعة وإلا سنعلن الحرب عليك  وأنت كافر؟ والله ما قال هذا، ولا جاء في كتاب ولا سنة أبداً، من أنفسنا  إذاً، وتفهموا هذه الآية:  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ   [النساء:79].. فاحمد الله واثن عليه واشكره ليزدك. وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ  سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ  [النساء:79]، من نفسك، إذاً: تب إلى ربك،  وابتعد عن المهاوي والمساقط وانج، والله لا يخيبك.                                                                  
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا  أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           الآن ندرس هذه الآيات في الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا، لنزداد بصيرة ومعرفة لهذه الآيات. ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ روي أن بعضاً من أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  طالبوا بالإذن لهم بالقتال، ولم يؤذن لهم؛ لعدم توفر أسباب القتال، فكانوا  يؤمرون بإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة ريثما -أي: وقت ما- يأذن الله تعالى  لرسوله بقتال المشركين، ولما شرع القتال -وفرض وأذن فيه- جبن فريق منهم عن  القتال ]، والجبن معروف، الجبن الذي يباع في السوق، أما كان حليباً سائلاً  مائعاً ثم تجمد وجبن، فالذي كان يندفع.. الجهاد الجهاد، جبن، فهمتم معنى  الجبن؟قال: [ ولما شرع القتال جبن فريق منهم عن القتال وقالوا:  لَوْلا  أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:77]، متعللين بعلل واهية،  فأنزل الله تعالى فيهم هاتين الآيتين:  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ  لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ [النساء:77]، أي: عن القتال:  وَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ [النساء:77]، ريثما يأذن الله بالقتال عندما  تتوفر إمكانياته، فلما فرض القتال ونزل قوله تعالى:  أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ  يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا [الحج:39]، جبنوا ولم يخرجوا للقتال،  وقالوا:  لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ [النساء:77]، يريدون أن  يدافعوا الأيام؛ حتى يموتوا ولم يلقوا عدواً خوراً وجبناً، فأمر تعالى  الرسول أن يقول لهم:  مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا [النساء:77] فعيشكم في الدنيا  مهما طابت لكم الحياة هو قليل:  وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  [النساء:77]، الله بفعل أمره وترك نهيه بعد الإيمان به وبرسوله، وسوف  تحاسبون على أعمالكم وتجزون بها:  وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا [النساء:77]  -أي: لا ينقص حسنة- لا ينقص حسنة ولا بزيادة سيئة.هذا ما تضمنته الآية.أما  الآية الثانية: فقد قال تعالى لهم ولغيرهم ممن يخشون القتال ويجبنون عن  الخروج للجهاد:  أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ [النساء:78]؛  إذ الموت طالبكم ولا بد أن يدرككم، كما قال تعالى لأمثالهم:  قُلْ إِنَّ  الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ [الجمعة:8]]،  تفرون هاربين؟ ما يجري وراءكم هو، تجدونه أمامكم.[  قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ  الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ [الجمعة:8]، ولو دخلتم  حصوناً ما فيها كوة ولا نافذة؛ فإن الموت يدخلها عليكم ويقبض أرواحكم.ولما  ذكر تعالى جبنهم وخوفهم ذكر تعالى سوء فهمهم وفساد ذوقهم فقال:  وَإِنْ  تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ  تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ [النساء:78]، يعني:  أنه إذا أصابهم خير من غنيمة أو خصب ورخاء قالوا:  هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ  اللَّهِ [النساء:78]، لا شكراً لله، وإنما لا يريدون أن ينسبوا إلى رسول  الله شيئاً من خير كان ببركته وحسن قيادته، وإن تصبهم سيئة: فقر أو مرض أو  هزيمة، يقولون:  هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ [النساء:78]، أي: أنت السبب فيها.  قال تعالى لرسوله: قل لهم:  قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ [النساء:78]،  كل من الحسنة والسيئة من عند الله، هو الخالق والواضع السنن لوجودها  وحصولها، ثم عابهم في نفسياتهم الهابطة، فقال:  فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ  لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا [النساء:78]. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  الثانية.أما الآية الثالثة والأخيرة في هذا السياق، وهي قوله تعالى:  مَا  أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ  فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ [النساء:79] الآية.. فإن الله تعالى يخاطب رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيخبره بأن الحسنة من الله تعالى، إذ هو الآمر بقولها أو فعلها  وموجد أسبابها الموفق للحصول عليها، أما السيئة فمن النفس، إذ هي التي تأمر  بها، وتباشرها مخالفة فيها أمر الله أو نهيه، فلذا لا يصح نسبتها إلى الله  تعالى.وقوله تعالى:  وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولًا وَكَفَى  بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا [النساء:79]، يسلي به رسوله عما يلاقيه من أذى الناس،  وما يصادفه من سوء أخلاق بعضهم؛ كالذين ينسبون إليه السيئة تطيراً به  فيخبره بأن مهمته أداء الرسالة، وقد أداها والله شاهد على ذلك، ويجزيك عليه  بما أنت أهله، وسيجزي من رد رسالتك وخرج عن طاعتك، وكفى بالله شهيداً ].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               الآن هداية الآيات، وكل آية تحمل هداية، وأعيد القول: لم  سميت الآية آية؟ أولاً: كم آيات القرآن الكريم؟ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعون  آية أو ما يقاربه، كل آية ولو كانت  مُدْهَامَّتَانِ  [الرحمن:64]، أقصر  آية في القرآن،  مُدْهَامَّتَانِ [الرحمن:64]، وأطول آية في كتاب الله:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ  مُسَمًّى [البقرة:282]،والآية معناها العلامة، وتدل على أمرين:الأول: على  وجود الله العليم، الحكيم، القوي، القدير، الرءوف، الرحيم.والثاني: على صحة  نبوة صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ لا يعقل أبداً أن يوجد كلام بدون متكلم، لا  يعقل أن يوجد علم بدون عالم، أليس كذلك؟ فكل آية تدل على وجود الله عز وجل؛  إذ هو الذي تكلم بها وأوحاها وأنزلها. هذا أولاً.ثانياً: الذي نزلت عليه  وأوحيت إليه لا يكون إلا رسولاً؟ أليس الرسول الذي تعطيه رسالة كلامية أو  كتابية بلغها إلى فلان، كيف ينزل عليه كتابه ولا يكون رسوله؟ مستحيل.والآية  في اللغة العربية: العلامة، أعطني آية تدل على بيت فلان؟ تقول له العمود  الفلاني كذا.. إذا وجدته هو العلامة على بيت فلان.قال: [ من هداية  الآيات:أولاً: قبح الاستعجال -الاستعجال محمود أو قبيح؟ قبيح جد القبح-  والجبن -محمود أو لا؟ مذموم- وسوء عاقبتهما ]، كيف تكون؟[ ثانياً: الآخرة  خير لمن اتقى -من أين؟- من الدنيا ]، والله العظيم، الآخرة لمن اتقى خير من  الدنيا، أو لا؟ الآخرة لمن اتقى الله خير له من الدنيا ولو أعطي الدنيا  كلها.[ ثالثاً: لا مفر من الموت ولا مهرب منه بحال من الأحوال ]، ممكن في  من يهرب أو يفر؟ مستحيل، لا مفر من الموت ولا مهرب منه؛ لقوله تعالى:   أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ  مُشَيَّدَةٍ [النساء:78].[ ربعاً: الخير والشر كلاهما بتقدير الله عز وجل  ]، أما قال تعالى:  قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ [النساء:78]، أي: من  الخير والشر.[ خامساً: الحسنة من الله والسيئة من النفس ]، وإليكم الحديث  النبوي الشريف، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( والذي نفسي بيده! )، من هو الذي  نفس الرسول بيده؟ الله، هذه يمين الرسول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، (  والذي نفسي بيده! لا يصيب المؤمن من هم ولا حزن ولا نصب، حتى الشوكة  يشاكها، إلا كفر الله عنه من خطاياه ).واسمع قتادة من رجالات التابعين  يقول: لا يصيب رجلاً خدش عود، ولا عثرة قدم، ولا اختلاج عرق إلا بذنب، وما  يعفو الله عنه أكثر من ذلك.كان السلف الصالح إذا عثرت بغلته أو فرسه راجع  نفسه، آه! أذنبت ساعة كذا، قصرت في كذا، لم، والكافر ما يصاب ولا تعثر  دابته؟ هذا يريد الله تطهيره وتنقيته، ما يبقى ذاك الوسخ على قلبه، يصبه  بمصيبة لتطهيره وتصفيته، وهذا الذي أقسم عليها الرسول وحلف، أليس كذلك؟قال:  [ الحسنة من الله والسيئة من النفس؛ إذ الحسنة أمر الله بأسبابها بعد أن  أوجدها وأعان عليها، وأبعد الموانع عنها، والسيئة من النفس؛ لأن الله نهى  عنها وتوعد على فعلها، ولم يوفق إليها ولم يعن عليها، فهي إذاً: من النفس  ].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (44) 
الحلقة (268)
تفسير سورة النساء  (49)


في هذه الآيات جاء التوبيخ من الله عز وجل لمن هم حول رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم من المنافقين الذين لا يطيعون أمره، وإنما يظهرون له أنصياعهم  لأوامره وتنفيذهم لتوجيهه، حتى إذا غادروا مجلسه أجمعوا أمرهم على عصيانه،  وما ذاك إلا لفرط جهلهم وسوء فهمهم لما يتلى عليهم من كتاب ربهم، ثم إنهم  بعد ذلك إن أصابهم الأمر من الأمن أو الخوف سارعوا بإفشائه وإذاعته فزعاً  وخوفاً، ولو تركوا هذا الأمر لأهل الشأن والاختصاص لعلموا ما يصلح أن يذاع  من هذه الأخبار وما ينبغي أن يكتم، حتى لا يوقعوا الفشل في صفوف جند الله  المجاهدين.                     
**فضل الاجتماع في بيوت الله ومدارسة كتابه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل.وأذكركم بالفضيلة العظيمة التي أخبر عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهي قوله: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه  كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وأخرى: ( أن من صلى المغرب وجلس في بيت الله  يذكر الله الملائكة تصلي عليه حتى يخرج من المسجد، ما لم يحدث حدثاً، تقول:  اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه.. حتى يخرج من  المسجد بعد صلاة العشاء ).أما الفضيلة العظيمة، ففي قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة ).ومن أراد أن ينظر إليها فليقف ولينظر، هل  هناك صخب أو صوت نزاع؟ لا. بل سكينة، لو كنا في سوق أو في بيت أو في مكان  لن نكون هكذا أبداً ومستحيل، ( نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة )، أين  مظاهر العذاب بيننا؟( وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، وهذا شرف ما فوقه شرف، من  نحن وما نحن حتى يحدث الله الملائكة عنا، ويقول: عبادي اجتمعوا في بيتي  يتلون كتابي ويتدارسونه؟ لو أرادنا أن نحصل على مثل هذا لو ننفق ما في  الأرض ممكن؟ غير ممكن.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          ها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع أيضاً،  تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، وتدبروا ما تسمعونه: مَنْ  يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى فَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا   *  وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ فَإِذَا  بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ  وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ  عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا   *  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ  الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ  اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا   *  وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ  الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى  أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ  مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاتَّبَعْتُمُ  الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:80-83].عجب هذا القرآن، عجب أو لا؟  الجن قالوا: عجب ونحن العرب ما نقول عجب؟! أما قالت الجن، واسمع سورتها:   قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا   *  يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا  بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا  [الجن:1-2]، المتدبر يعرف أنه  عجب.                               * *
                                                              تلازم طاعة الله تعالى وطاعة رسوله                                                                                                   * *
                               قال الله تعالى:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ  اللَّهَ  [النساء:80]، بلاغ رسمي من الله، اسمعوا وعوا،  مَنْ يُطِعِ  الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:80]، من ذكر أو أنثى، من كبير أو صغير، علموه أنه قد  أطاع الله، والعكس: من يعص الرسول فقد عصى الله، كيف هذا؟ إي نعم؛ لأن  الرسول هو الذي يبلغنا أوامر الله ونواهيه، فالله يوحي إلى رسوله المحطة  البشرية التي تتلقى المعارف الإلهية وهو يبلغها عن الله، فمن هنا: من أطاع  الرسول فيما بلغه فقد أطاع الله، ومن عصى الرسول فقد عصى الله. مَنْ يُطِعِ  الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ  [النساء:80]، معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! يجب أن  نطيع الرسول، الرسول من هو؟ الرسول العظيم، صاحب الرسالة، خاتم الأنبياء،  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى  [النساء:80]، رفض  الطاعة،  فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا  [النساء:80]، يخاطب  رسوله، علمهم أن من يطيعك يا رسولنا فقد أطاع الله؛ حتى لا يترددوا في  طاعتك، ومن أعرض عن الطاعة وتولى فلا تضربه ولا تقتله ولا تكرب من أجله ولا  تحزن، فإننا ما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظاً، تحملهم إلى الهدى بعصا، مهمتك  البلاغ فلا تكرب ولا تحزن.                                                                     * *
                                                              اطلاع الله تعالى على المخالفين لأوامر نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم يقول تعالى عن هؤلاء ضعاف الإيمان، والمنافقين المندسين  في جماعة المؤمنين، وتقدم الحديث عنهم في الآيات السابقة، هم الذين إذا  أصابتهم حسنة قالوا: من عند الله، وإذا أصابتهم سيئة قالوا: من هذا.  متطيرين برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمِ، ضعاف الإيمان والمنافقون الذين  يبطنون الكفر ويظهرون الإيمان بالكذب،  وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ  [النساء:81]،  أي: أمرك طاعة يا رسول الله! أمرنا لك طاعة ما نعصيك؛ لأنهم بلغهم قول  الله:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى   [النساء:80]؛ خليه لله،  فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا   *   وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ  [النساء:80-81]، إذا أمر النبي، أو أرشد صلى الله  عليه وسلم أمته، وهم في مجلسه، يقولون: طاعة، أمرك طاعة، سمعنا وأطعنا.  فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ  [النساء:81]، خرجوا من المسجد، من حلقة  الذكر، من محل المحاضرة والخطبة، (بَرَزُوا): خرجوا؛ لأن من خرج من المسجد  برز للشمس والهوى. فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ  مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ  [النساء:81]، بيتوا، مكروا، دبروا، أنهم  لا يقولون ولا يفعلون بما أمرهم، (طَائِفَةٌ)، ما قال: كلهم؛ لأن المرض  يختلف، (بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ).. التبييت معروف: المكر والتدبير في الخفاء.  بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ  [النساء:81]، لن نفعل  هذا، لن نضحي بوجودنا، لن.. لن.. وهكذا فيما بينهم. وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا  يُبَيِّتُونَ  [النساء:81]، والله يكتب ما يبيتونه من المكر، والذي يكتب  ملائكته، هو الذي يكتب إذاً، وسيجزيهم بمكرهم وانصرافهم وإعراضهم، لا يظنون  أنهم مهملون، يمكرون ويدبرون ضد رسول الله ما شاءوا في الخفاء، فليعلموا  أن عين الله تراهم،  وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ  [النساء:81]،  فالذي يتدبر هذه الآيات على الفور يصبح مؤمناً صادقاً. وَيَقُولُونَ  طَاعَةٌ فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ  الَّذِي تَقُولُ  [النساء:81]، أي: تأمر به، وتنهى عنه، أو تدعو إليه.  وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ  [النساء:81]؛ ليعلموا أنهم ليسوا  مهملين، هم تحت رقابة الله عز وجل، الملائكة يكتبون كل كلمة يقولونها.                                                                      
** تثبيت الله لنبيه وأمره له بالتوكل عليه                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله تعالى:  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  [النساء:81] يا  رسولنا. هذه الآيات تفهمنا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يلاقي من  العنت والتعب والألم ما لا نقدر قدره، فلولا ربه عز وجل يؤدبه بهذه الآداب  لهرب وما استطاع أن يبقى، كيف يهرب؟ أما هرب يونس بن متى؟ ما أطاق، يقولون:  نعم، ويخرجون يتآمرون؛ ليبطلوا ذلك القول، كيف يفعل؟إذاً: فصلوا عليه  وسلموا.وعلى الدعاة أن يذكروا هذا أيضاً، المحاضر يحاضر وهم يتغامزون والله  العظيم، المحاضر يحاضر وهم يبيتون خلاف ما قال، ما سبب هذا؟ ضعف الإيمان،  كمية الإيمان خفيفة ما تسيطر على القلب ولا على الحواس والجوارح.إذاً:   فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  [النساء:81]، لك أن تقول: لا تلتفت إليهم، وإلى ما  يقولون ويبيتون، أو أعرض عنهم: لا تهش في وجوهم ولا تبش، أعرض عنهم بوجهك،  احتقاراً لهم وعدم مبالاة بمواقفهم النفاقية. وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ   [النساء:81]، لا تعرض عنهم فقط، ما تتوكل على الله تخاف، يبيتون لك في  الليل ويضربونك، الإعراض عنهم وهم رؤساء أرباب مال وأعوان، فالإعراض عنهم  يعرض الرسول لأذيتهم، وهنا طمئنه الله عز وجل، وقال:  وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى  اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:81]، اثبت، أعرض عنهم ولا  تبالِ بهم، متوكلاً على الله، والله عز وجل لا يضيعك،  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ  وَكِيلًا  [النساء:81].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النساء:82]،  لو كانوا يتأملونه، ويتدبرونه، يقرءون الآية ويعودنها مرة بعد مرة، يبحثون  عن المعاني التي تحملها، وعن الهدى الذي نزلت به، لو تدبروا القرآن لآمنوا  حق الإيمان، ولانقادوا تمام الانقياد، ولآثروا حب رسول الله على حب أنفسهم  وأموالهم، لو تدبروا القرآن لخرجوا بنتائج عظيمة، وهي جهدهم في هذه الحياة  الوسخة الدنية، وإقبالهم على الملكوت الأعلى والدار الآخرة، هذه هي الوصفة  الدوائية الطبية،  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النساء:82]، ما من  إنسان بعقل، يفهم القرآن بلغته، ويتدبرها ويقرأ، إلا وارتفع منسوب إيمانه  إلى نسبة عجيبة، إلا وزاد إيمانه فوق العادة، إلا وأخذ يتخلى عن كل رذيلة  اتصف بها أو لازمته زمن حياته، لا يخرج إلا بالنتائج الحق، الإيمان الحق،  الإقبال على طاعة الله ورسوله، التأدب والأخلاق القرآنية النبوية، فيسمو،  فيصبح من أفضل الناس وأكملهم، هذه وصفة طبية أو لا؟فهل إخواننا يتدبرون  القرآن؟ الذين يقرءونه على الموتى لا يتدبرونه.سألني أحد الإخوان، قال: في  بلادنا يقرءون القرآن على الموتى؟ قلت له: هذه بدعة ما تنفع، وإن كان لا بد  وهم يجادلونك، قل لهم: واحد يقرأ ويرتل وأنتم تسمعون وتتدبرون، هذا لا بأس  به، يقرأ قارئ يجيد القراءة، وأنتم تتدبرون وتبكون وتدعون لميتكم، فهذا  حسن، أما أن نعطي الدينار والدرهم لقراء يقرءون على الميت؛ ليدخل الجنة  وينجو من النار، هذه أوهام باطلة. أو نقرأ القرآن على الميت وهو بين  أيدينا، لما نفرغ من القراءة نأكل البقلاوة والحلاوة، كيف ميت بين أيدينا  ونأكل ونشرب؟! يا شيخ! لقد هبطنا فلا تلمنا، إي نعم، أيام كنا في علياء  السماء، ما كان يحدث هذا أبداً، والمؤمنون والمؤمنات دعاهم ربهم إلى أن  يتلوا كتاب الله ويتدبرونه، لا أن يقرءوه على الموتى لينجوه من عذاب الله،  أو يدخله الجنة دار الأبرار.قال تعالى:  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ   [النساء:82]، استفهام إنكار عليهم جهلهم وإعراضهم. وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ  عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:82]، أي: لو كان القرآن من عند غير الله  تعالى، قاله عالم، ساحر، شاعر، إنسان، فيلسوف، أو اجتمع فلاسفة الدنيا  كلهم..  وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:82]، والله!   لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:82]، مائة وأربع عشرة سورة،  ستون حزباً، ثلاثون جزءاً، لن تجد فيه اختلافاً قط، لو أن أعلم الناس يكتب  كتاباً كهذا، والله لا بد وأن تشاهد الاضطرابات والاختلافات في أقواله،   لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:82].إذاً: علمت أن هذا  الكلام كلام الله، فآمن بالله، وإن آمنت بالله فآمن برسوله الذي أوحاه  إليه، وإذا آمنت بالله ورسوله فأطع الله ورسوله، ولماذا تأمرني بهذه  الطاعة؟ الجواب هنا: لأن تكمل وتسعد، من أجل أن تطيب وتطهر، من أجل أن  ترتفع، من أجل أن تخلد في دار السلام، من أجل أن تنجو من الذل والهون  والدون، وفي الآخرة من عذاب النار، هذه الدعوة لك بالطاعة ليست لله ينتفع  بها، فالله في غنى عن عبادتك، وإنما طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول نظام يحفظ  الأمن، ويحقق المودة والإخاء، ويرفع الإنسان إلى مستوى البشرية الكامل،  ويبرز به عن المهاوي والمساقط، ويجد لذة الحياة وطعمها، وبالتالي ليتهيأ  ليخترق السبع السماوات وينزل في الجنة دار الأبرار، الآن فهمتم السر في  الأمر بطاعة الله وطاعة الرسول؛ من أجل إسعادنا وإكمالنا، والله الذي لا  إله غيره!، ومن قال: نستطيع أن نكمل ونسعد بدون طاعة الله ورسوله يرفع يده،  هاتوا في الإنس والجن والأبيض والأصفر والكافر والمؤمن؟ في من يكمل آداباً  وأخلاقاً ويطهر نفساً ويسمو إلى الملكوت الأعلى بدون طاعة الله والرسول؟  مستحيل.ها هي دول الغرب والشرق، روسيا الحمراء، تبجحت وتطاولت، وقالت: لا  إله والحياة مادة، و.. و.. وتكالبت، وإذا بها تهبط هبوطاً لا نظير له،  الفسق والفجور والخداع والبلاء والشقاء والفقر والعذاب، لا إله إلا الله!  أين تلك الصرخات والصيحات والتأجيج؟ وإخواننا من العرب مالوا إليها،  وصافحوها، الاشتراكية اشتراكيتنا نوالي من يواليها ونعادي من يعادها، هذا  صوت العروبة، أين الاشتراكية؟ مزقت تلك الشعوب، وأهانتها وأذلتها وأفقرتها،  وأوجبت لها الخزي والعار في الدنيا والآخرة.خلينا من الشيوعية،  الديمقراطية الفرنسية، ماذا يوجد في فرنسا وبريطانيا؟ اللواط، الزنا،  الخيانة، القتل أل.. أل.. الهبوط إلى الأرض، أين آثار أنظمتهم وقوانينهم.  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النساء:82]، الله.. الله.. لو تدبره  مسيحي، يهودي التدبر الحق في صدق ويفهم لغته ومعانيه ما يخرج من مجلسه إلا  ويشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله. وَلَوْ كَانَ   [النساء:82]؛ القرآن،  مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ  اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:82]، الآن تقرأ من أول الفاتحة إلى سورة  الناس لن تجد تعارضاً بين آية وأخرى أبداً.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          قال الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والكلام أصلاً إخبار  من الله للرسول والمؤمنين، يتكلم عن ضعاف الإيمان والمنافين، قال تعالى:   وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ  [النساء:83]، خرجت  سرية تغزوا، بلغهم أن السرية انتصرت وجاءوا بغنائم، ما يسكتون بل يذيعون  أكثر من إذاعة لندن، كل البيوت تسمع: غنائم، جابوا كذا.. ونحن حرمنا من أن  نعطى منها.. ما في صبر، وإذا جاء خبر سرية، أن السرية الفلانية انهزمت  واستشهد من استشهد، ما يصبرون: هه! أما قلنا لكم، كيف كذا.. وكذا.. إذاعة  لندن في كل بيت. القرآن فيه إذاعة نعم، اسمع!  وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ  مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ  [النساء:83]، الانتصار والانكسار، ماذا  يفعلون؟  أَذَاعُوا بِهِ  [النساء:83]، بالمدينة بكاملها وخارج البلاد.قال  تعالى:  وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ  [النساء:83]، الحاكم العام،   وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ  [النساء:83]، منهم، وهم قادة المعركة ومسيروها،  لو ردوا هذا الأمر،  لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ  [النساء:83]،  والاستنباط: استخراج الشيء من داخله، كاستنباط الماء من الأرض. وَلَوْلا  فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا  [النساء:83]، اللهم اجعلنا من ذلك القليل، سمعتم هذه؟ هذه عامة،  ولولا فضل الله علينا ورحمته لاتبعنا الشيطان فيما يزين، فيما يحسن، فيما  يدعو إليه، فيما.. فيما.. وهمه فقط ألا نعبد الله عبادة تزكي أنفسنا،  فتهيئنا للسعادة في الدار الآخرة،  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:83]، ممن  عصمهم الله عز وجل.إذاً: هل يجوز لنا أن نتبع الشيطان؟وهل الشيطان يدعو  بأعلى صوته؟ لا. يدعو في القلب، يدعو إلى المخمرة، إلى المزناة، إلى  الملهى، إلى الملعب، إلى كذا.. إلى كذا.. بالهواجس والوساوس والخواطر، فمن  عرف فقال: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، وأدبر عنه وأعرض، نجا. ومن أصغى  واستمع يقوده إلى أن يقول الباطل، ويفعل المنكر.                                                                  
**ملخص لما تقدم تفسيره من آيات** 
          اسمعوا تلاوة الآيات الأربع مرة ثانية:  مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ  فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ  [النساء:80]، صح أو لا؟ والذي ما يطيع الرسول أطاع  الله؟ والذي يعصي الرسول عصى الله أو لا؟ إي نعم؛ لأن الرسول يبلغ عن الله  أوامره ونواهيه وما يريده منه لعباده من الآداب والأخلاق والعبادات  والأحكام. وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا   [النساء:80]، هذا من باب الإحسان إلى نبينا، من باب اللطف به، من باب شد  أزره وتقويته على دعوة الله، يقول له مولاه:  وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى   [النساء:80]، وأعرض وما استجاب، لا آمن ولا استقام  فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ  عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا  [النساء:80]، ما ألزمناك بهدايتهم، ووضعنا السيف في  يدك أن اقتلهم إذا لم يؤمنوا، لا أبداً،  فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  حَفِيظًا   *  وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ  [النساء:80-81]، من هؤلاء؟ المنافقون  والمرضى، في مجلس الرسول، في الروضة لما يقولون، نفعل كذا.. نقوم بكذا..  يقولون: نعم، سمعنا وأطعنا، أمرنا طاعة،  فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ   [النساء:81]، خرجوا من المسجد، ماذا يفعلون؟  بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ  غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ  [النساء:81]، أي: بيتوا العزم على ألا يفعلوا ما  قاله وأمر به، من اطلع على أسرارهم، وعرف خباياهم؟ الله جل جلاله، من هنا  يدخلون في الإيمان ويسلمون، وكم وكم.. من آمن وأسلم بهذه الآيات القرآنية،  ما مات الرسول وفي المدينة منافق قط.قال:  فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ  بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا  يُبَيِّتُونَ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى  بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:81]، ما يكفيك أن يكون الوكيل هو الله؟ إذا  وكلته في أمر عظيم، هو وحده الذي يكفي. أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ   [النساء:82]، عاد إليهم ليربيهم،  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ   [النساء:82]، فيعرفون أنه كلام الله، وأن من نزل عليه رسول الله، وأن هذا  القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم، للتي هي أحسن، يبشر المؤمنين، ينذر ويخوف  الكافرين، فيكتسبون العلوم والمعارف، ويثبت إيمانه ويقوى، ويزداد لهم  اليقين،  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النساء:82]، يا رسول الله! يا  ربنا! إن أمة نبيك ذات الآلاف الملايين، جلهم ما يتدبر القرآن، أكثرنا لا  يتدبره أبداً، إن قرأ بسرعة، أبداً لا يسأل عن معنى آية ولا ما فيها، كيف  إذاً يزداد إيماننا ويثبت يقيننا وترتفع علومنا إلى مستويات أعلى؟ كيف يتم؟  إذا كان ضعاف الإيمان يدعوهم الرحمن إلى التدبر بالقرآن؛ ليكمل إيمانهم  ويثبت يقينهم، نحن أولى بهذا؛ لأن القرآن ما نزل لخمس منافقين في المدينة،  نزل للبشرية كلها إلى أن تقوم الساعة،  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:82]، أي: القرآن،   لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا  [النساء:82]، فلما اتحد وانصرم، ولم  تجد آية تخالف الأخرى، أو تنقض حكم الله فيها دل هذا على أن من أنزله عليم  حكيم، ألا وهو الله رب السماوات والأرض، ورب العالمين.ثم قال تعالى:   وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ   [النساء:83]، وهنا حقيقة، إذا كانت هناك حرب بين المسلمين وأعدائهم ليس من  حق العوام، والذين لا صلة لهم بأن يتكلموا فيها، أبداً، ألمانيا كانت تفرض  قانوناً: ألا يتكلم واحد في الحرب، عرفت هذا؛ لأن كلام العوام في المقاهي  والبيوت وكذا، يهيج ويزد الفتنة، ويكثر الضعف والعياذ بالله، وسنسمع بيان  هذا في التفسير إن شاء الله.قال:  وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ  أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى  أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ  [النساء:83]، لكان ماذا؟  لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ  يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ  [النساء:83]، من الرسول وأولي الأمر، يستنبطون ما هو  صالح في صالح الأمة. وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ   [النساء:83]، أيها المؤمنون والمؤمنات!  لاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا  [النساء:83].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن نستمع ما أمكننا أن نسمعه من شرح هذه الآيات، على الأقل آية أو آيتان.  ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ معنى الآيات في قوله تعالى:  مَنْ يُطِعِ  الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:80]، إنذار إلى الناس كافة، في أن من لم يطع الرسول  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أطاع الله؛ إذ أمر الرسول من أمر الله، ونهي  الرسول من نهي الله تعالى، فلا عذر لأحد في عدم طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ]، كذا عرفنا؟ آمنا أو لا؟[ وقوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى  [النساء:80]، أي: عن طاعتك فيما تأمر به وتنهى عنه يا رسولنا، فدعه ولا  تلتفت إليه؛ إذ لم نرسلك لتحصي عليهم أعمالهم وتحاسبهم عليها وتجزيهم بها،  إن عليك إلا البلاغ، وقد بلغت فأعذرت. وقوله تعالى:  وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ  [النساء:81]، أي: ويقول أولئك المنافقون المتطيرون بك السيئو الفهم لما  تقول، يقولون: طاعة أي: أمرنا طاعة لك، أي: ليس لنا ما نقول إذا قلت إلا ما  تأمر به إذا أمرت، فنحن مطيعون لك -داخل المجلس-  فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا  [النساء:81]، أي: خرجوا من مجلسك بدل طائفة منهم غير الذي تقول واعتزموه  دون الذي وافقوا عليه أمامك، وفي مجلسك، والله يكتب بواسطة ملائكته الكرام  الكاتبين ما يبيتونه من الشر والباطل، وعليه:  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ [النساء:81]، ولا تبالِ بهم:  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ  وَكِيلًا [النساء:81]، فهو حسبك وكافيك ما يبيتونه من الشر لك ]، يكفيك  به.[ وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية:  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  [النساء:82]، يؤنبهم بإعراضهم وجهلهم وسوء فهمهم؛ إذ لو تدبروا القرآن وهو  يتلى عليهم، وسمعوه صباح مساء لعرفوا أن الرسول حق، وأن ما جاء به حق؛  فآمنوا وأسلموا وحسن إسلامهم، وانتهى نفاقهم الذي أفسد قلوبهم وعفن آراءهم؛  إذ تدبر القرآن بالتأمل فيه وتكرار آياته مرة بعد أخرى يهدي إلى معرفة  الحق من الباطل، وأقرب ما يفهمونه لو تدبروا أن القرآن كلام الله تعالى  وليس كلام بشر؛ إذ لو كان كلام بشر لوجد فيه التناقض والاختلاف والتضاد،  ولكنه كلام خالق البشر، فلذا هو متسق الكلم، متآلف الألفاظ والمعاني، محكم  الآي، هادٍ إلى الإسعاد والكمال، فهو بذلك كلام الله حقاً ومن شرف بإنزاله  عليه رسول حق أيضاً، ولا معنى أبداً للكفر بعد هذا والإصرار عليه، ومنافقة  المسلمين فيه، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ  اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا [النساء:82].وقوله:  وَإِذَا  جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا [النساء:83]،  وهي الآية الرابعة؛ فإن الله تعالى يخبر عن أولئك المرضى بمرض النفاق،  ناعياً عليهم إرجافهم وهزائمهم المعنوية، فيقول:  وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ  مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ [النساء:83]، أي: إذا وصل من سرايا الجهاد  خبر نصر أو هزيمة، سارعوا بإفشائه وإذاعته؛ وذلك عائد إلى مرض قلوبهم؛ لأن  الخبر -وأطلق عليه لفظ الأمر- لأن حالة الحرب غير حالة السلم، إذا كان  بالنصر المعبر عنه بالأمن، فهم يعلنونه حسداً أو طمعاً، وإذا كان بالهزيمة  المعبر عنها بالخوف؛ يعلنونه فزعاً وخوفاً؛ لأنهم جبناء كما تقدم وصفهم.  قال تعالى في تعليمهم وتعليم غيرهم، ما ينبغي أن يكون عليه المجاهدون في  حال الحرب ]، كيف يكونون؟قال: [  وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ  [النساء:83]، القائد الأعلى،  وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ  [النساء:83]، وهم أمراء السرايا المجاهدة،  لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ  يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ [النساء:83]، أي: لاستخرجوا سر الخبر وعرفوا ما  يترتب عليه فإن كان نافعاً أذاعوه، وإن كان ضاراً أخفوه.ثم قال تعالى:   وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ [النساء:83]، أيها  المؤمنون،  لاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ [النساء:83]، في قبول تلك  -الإرجافات- الإشاعات المغرضة والإذاعات المثبطة  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:83]، منكم من ذوي الآراء الصائبة والحصافة العقلية، إذ مثلهم لا  تثيرهم الدعاوى، ولا تغيرهم الأراجيف، ككبار الصحابة من المهاجرين والأنصار  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين].                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               [هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فإنه لا يطاع لذاته وإنما يطاع لذات الله عز وجل.ثانياً: وجوب تدبر  القرآن؛ لتقوية الإيمان.ثالثاً: آية أن القرآن وحي الله وكلامه سلامته من  التناقض والتضاد في الألفاظ والمعاني ]، الآية الدالة على أن القرآن كلام  الله هو سلامته من التناقض والتضاد في الألفاظ والمعاني.[ ربعاً: تقرير  مبدأ أن أخبار الحرب لا تذاع إلا من قبل القيادة العليا؛ حتى لا يقع  الاضطراب في صفوف المجاهدين والأمة كذلك.خامساً: أكثر الناس يتأثرون بما  يسمعون إلا القليل من ذوي الحصافة العقلية والوعي السياسي ].والله تعالى  أسأل أن يجعلنا من صالح عباده.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (45) 
الحلقة (269)
تفسير سورة النساء  (5)


المال قوام الحضارة وعصب الحياة، ولذلك شرع الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يحجر على  السفيه لمنعه من تبديد أمواله، ومن كان صغيراً يمتحن فإن علم رشده بعد ذلك  فيدفع إليه ماله، ومن كان عنده يتيم أو سفيه فيجب عليه حفظه وحفظ ماله،  ولا يأكله ويبدده، وإن كان الولي فقيراً فيأكل من مال اليتيم بالمعروف، وإن  كان غنياً فيستعفف عن مال اليتيم فهو خير له وأحب إلى الله.                     
قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم ولا  تتبدلوا الخبيث بالطيب ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر  جميعاً بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ).وأذكركم أيضاً بما جاء عنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه؛ كان  كالمجاهد في سبيل الله ).وأخرى: أن من صلى فريضة في المسجد وجلس ينتظر  الأخرى فإن الملائكة تصلي عليهم، تقول: ( اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، ما  لم يحدث ) من صلاة المغرب إلى انتهاء صلاة العشاء والملائكة النورانيون  يصلون علينا، ماذا نريد بعد هذا؟! لو كان الأمر إلينا لو أنفقنا ما في  الأرض على أن يصلي علينا ملكاً ما استطعنا، ولا أحد يقدر على ذلك، ولكنها  منة الله وفضله، الحمد لله! وما أكثر المحرومين من هذا الإنعام والإفضال.  أتلو عليكم الآيات الثلاث التي درسناها بالأمس، ثم نستعرض نتائجها من باب  تذكير الناسين، وتعليم غير العالمين، ثم ننتقل إلى الآية الآتية أو  الآيتين، أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى  أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا   *   وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ  لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا  تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى  أَلَّا تَعُولُوا   *  وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً فَإِنْ  طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا   [النساء:2-4].هذه الآيات الثلاث تحمل هدىً كبيراً، وعلماً ومعرفة، لو ترحل  إلى الصين لتعلم هذا وتعود والله ما كان كبير سفر، والله لهي خير من مليون  ريال، المليون ريال يفنى أو يوقعك في الفتنة، وهذه تزيد في إيمانك وقوة  نورك وبصيرتك.إذاً: الآن تأملوا! أين وجدت هذه الهدايات وكيف أخذناها؟ ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: كل مال حرام  فهو خبيث، وكل حلال فهو طيب ] كل مال حرام فهو خبيث عفن منتن، وكل مال  حلال فهو طيب، من أين استنبطنا هذا؟ من قوله:  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا  الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2] لا تعط ليتيمك الرديء وتأخذ الجيد،  تعطيه شاة هزيلة وتأخذ شاة سمينة، أو صاع رطب من العجوة وتعطيه صاعاً من  البرني مثلاً. هذا اللفظ عام.[ ثانياً: لا يحل للرجل -الفحل- أن يستبدل  جيداً من مال يتيمه بمال رديء من ماله؛ كأن يأخذ شاة سمينة ويعطيه هزيلة،  أو يأخذ تمراً جيداً ويعطيه رديئاً خسيساً ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله:   وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ [النساء:2].[ ثالثاً: لا يحل  خلط مال اليتيم مع مال الوصي -الولي- ويؤكلان جميعاً، لما في ذلك من أكل  مال اليتيم ظلماً ]. وأخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ [النساء:2] مجموعة معها مخلوطة  بها.وهناك مسألة كانت بعد نزول هذه الآية فرجت بعض التفريج، وهي: لما نزل  قول الله تعالى من هذه السورة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ  الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا  وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10] وجف أهل اليتامى، وفصلوا أموال  اليتامى عن أموالهم؛ فكانت السيدة تنصب قدراً لطعامها مع أولادها، وتنصب  آخر ليتيمها، وتجعل الماء في قربة ليتيمها خاصة به، وهي وأولادها لهم قربة.  وهكذا فصلوا أموال اليتامى عن أموالهم خوفاً من هذا الوعيد الإلهي.هذا شأن  المؤمنين، لا تعجب! والله لهذا شأن المؤمنين الموقنين!وكانت حيرة، وكان  تعباً، فجاءوا يسألون رسول الله؛ لأنه المفزع الوحيد بعد الله، فأنزل الله  تعالى من سورة البقرة بعد النساء:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ  إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  [البقرة:220] في الدين.  وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ  [البقرة:220] فأذن لهم أن يخلطوا أموال اليتامى مع أموالهم، على شرط أن  تكون أموال اليتامى متوفرة، ولا تنقص، ولا يؤخذ منها شيئاً.وقد ضربت لكم  المثل برجل عنده خمسة أولاد، وهو وزوجته سبعة، واليتيم واحد ابن أخيه أو  ابن أبيه، هذا اليتيم مكفول، إذا كانوا يخبزون له خبزة خاصة به ويخبزون هم  خبزة لأسرتهم، هذه الخبزة تعدل تلك الخبزة وإلا لا؟ انظر ماذا فقد اليتيم،  كونه يشاركهم في جزء من سبعة، إذا كانت النفقة سبعة ريالات فاليتيم عليه  ريال، أحسن من أن ينفق عليه قدر خاص بلحمه ومرقه يكلف أضعافاً، المهم لا  بأس أن تخالطوهم على شرط أن يكون ذلك في صالح اليتيم، والله رقيب.   وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ [البقرة:220] لا تدعي أنك  خلطت ماله بمالك من أجل إصلاحه وأنت تأكله وتضيعه. [ رابعاً: جواز نكاح  أكثر من واحدة إلى أربع ].جواز التزوج بأكثر من واحدة إلى أربع، وأما فوق  الأربع فلا يجوز، والذي يفعل ذلك يرجم إذا كان على علم؛ لأنه زنى وهو محصن،  وإن كان جاهلاً يجلد حتى يعرف الطريق.قال:[ رابعاً: جواز نكاح أكثر من  واحدة إلى أربع مع الأمن من الحيف والجور ] أما إذا كان غير واثق في نفسه  من أنه سيعدل بين امرأتين أو أكثر فلا يحل له أن يتزوج الثانية.هل في  نفوسكم بعض الشك؟  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3] فقط، لم يدافع الله عن النساء هذا الدفاع؟الجواب: لأنه ولي  المؤمنين والمؤمنات. ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) أذنت لك في أن  تتزوج بوليتي هذه وإذا بك تجور وتحيف وتظلمها إما في طعامها وشرابها، إما  في لباسها، إما في سكنها، إما في مبيتها، لا يحل أبداً أن تؤذي مؤمنة.وهل  هذا خاص بالنساء فقط؟ هل يجوز أذية مؤمن صعلوك في القرية بنظرة شزرة، بسب،  بشتم، بالنيل منه بأدنى نيل من جسمه؟ يرضى الله بهذا؟ أعوذ بالله. ( من  عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب ) ومن يحارب الله ينتصر؟ ينكسر وينهزم.  عرفتم هذا؟ هذه امرأة وفي بيته يجب أن يعدل بينها وبين ضرتها سواء الأولى  أو الثانية أو الثالثة، والعدل -كما علمتم- ولا تنسوا:أولاً: في  المبيت.ثانياً: في الكسوة.ثالثاً: في الطعام والشراب.رابعاً: في الآداب  والأخلاق. هذه: يا أم إبراهيم يتبجح، والأخرى: يا سعدية، يجوز هذا؟ هذه  يبتسم في وجهها لأنها بنت الأمير أو جامعية، وهذه يكشر في وجهها، يجوز هذا؟  حرام هذا، ما تستطيع لضعف إرادتك وقلة قدرتك وعلمك اكتف بواحدة، واحمد  الله على ذلك واشكره، وإن لم تجد بداً طلق هذه وأعطها حقوقها، وقل لها:  سامحيني، وائت بأخرى.قال: [ خامساً: وجوب مهور النساء، وحرمة الأكل منها  بغير طيب نفس صاحبة المهر، وسواء في ذلك الزوج -وهو المقصود في الآية- أو  الأب والأقارب ] مطلقاً. من أين أخذنا هذا؟من قول ربنا:  وَآتُوا  [النساء:4] بمعنى: أعطوا.  النِّسَاءَ [النساء:4] ماذا نعطيهن؟   صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ [النساء:4] الصدُقات: جمع صدقة بمعنى المهر؛ لأنه يدل على  صدق النكاح لا العبث والسخرية به. فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ  [النساء:4] رضيت الزوجة بأن تعطيك ألف ريال، أو سوار من أسورتها لحاجتك  ونفسها طيبة.وقد ذكرنا لطيفة هنا، وهي: على شرط ألا تكون حيية، والحياء في  النساء تسعة وتسعين درجة، فإذا عرفت أنها ما أعطتك هذا القدر من مهرها إلا  حياء لما جربتها وعرفت من حيائها، لا يجوز أن تأخذه، نفسها ما هي طيبة، فقط  ما استطاعت أن تقول: لا.وهذا يطبق علينا جميعاً؛ فإذا عرف بيننا شخص حيي  لا يرد سائلاً أبداً لو سأله عمارته أعطاه إياها، هذا ما نطلبه، ما نسأله.  لم؟ لأن نفسه ما هي طيبة، فقط لحيائه أعطاك.وأخيراً: أذن الله تعالى  للمؤمنين إذا أعطاهم أزواجهم شيئاً من مهورهم بالجواز وإلا لا؟  فَإِنْ  طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ [النساء:4] أي: من المهر.  نَفْسًا  فَكُلُوهُ [النساء:4] وخذوه.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياماً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           إذاً: الآن مع الآيتين الكريمتين، إليكم تلاوة الآيتين واتلوهما  معي.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ  أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ  فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   *  وَابْتَلُوا  الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ  رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا  إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا  فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ وَمَنْ كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:5-6].                               
 أسباب بعد الأمة عن القرآن                                                                                                    
                                عجب هذا القرآن! هل أصحاب هذا القرآن يحتاجون إلى دستور  فرنسا؟ إيطاليا؟ أسبانيا؟ أمريكا؟ روسيا؟ ما ندري ما العلة في هجره؟ إنه  الجهل، والله ما عرفوا هذا ولا سمعوا به! أكثر المسئولين في العالم  الإسلامي الذين يديرون الوزارات والولايات والأحكام أكثرهم -ولا حتى خمسة  في المائة- عرفوا هذا الكلام أو سمعوا به، لم؟ لأننا من ألف سنة تقريباً  هجرنا القرآن، أبعدناه، إلى أين؟ إلى المقابر، إلى المآتم، من إندونيسيا  إلى الدار البيضاء قروناً عديدة ما تجد من يقولك لك: من فضلك! اقرأ عليَّ  شيئاً من القرآن، ولكن إذا مات أبوه أو أمه يبحث عنك بالشمعة -كما تقول  العامة- ويأتي بك إلى البيت لتقرأ القرآن على أمه التي ماتت لتدخل الجنة.  من فعل بكم هذا؟ الثالوث الأسود، ما عرفتموه؟إذاً: لم تنسابون وراءهم،  وتجرون جرياً عجيباً كأنكم سكارى أو مسحورون؟قل: يا شيخ! ما عرف هذا إلا  هذه المجموعة، أما أمتنا الألف مليون والله ما عرفت هذا!أقول: إنه يريد أن  يطفئ هذا النور عليكم، حاولوا بالسلاح ما استطاعوا؛ لأن الله ولي المؤمنين،  فقالوا: كيف نصنع؟ قالوا: نرميهم في أودية الفسق والفجور والظلام والشر  فيكثر الخبث، وحينئذ يطرحون بين أيدينا.لتصدقوا هذا الكلام اتصلوا بإذاعة  لندن، واسألوا بعض المختصين في الماسونية، سيحلفون لكم على أن هذا حقاً  عندنا، وأننا نريد إطفاء هذا النور عنهم؛ ليصبحوا في الظلام كغيرهم من  العالم الكافر والمؤمن، ولا حيلة لنا إلا بهذا المكر والدس والخديعة.من  أراد أن يرد علي إذا أنا ما فهمت أو بربري أتكلم بما لا علم ليَّ يخلو بي  ويحدثني فأشرح له موقفه.أقول: هاتك حجرة رسول الله، في أمسية العواصف  والغبار والرسول يدخل الحجرة ويخرج ويضرب كفيه: ( ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب  -ثلاث مرات- فاهتزت أم المؤمنين وقالت: أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول  الله؟! قال: نعم، إذا كثر الخبث ) كيف سادونا وداسونا وامتلكونا من  إندونيسيا إلى المغرب لو كنا صالحين والصلاح فينا أكثر من الفساد؟ مستحيل،  الطعام يشبع وإلا لا؟ الماء يروي وإلا لا؟ النار تحرق وإلا لا؟ الحديد يقطع  وإلا لا؟ هل هذه السنن تبدلت؟إذاً: الفسق والفجور والإثم إذا كثر وعمَّ لا  بد من الهبوط والسقوط. كيف يعرف هذا العدو ونحن ما نعرف؟ ويقول: أنا أخي  ما يصلي في البيت ويسمع الأغاني وساكت عنه، كيف هذا؟ فهمتم هذه البربرية.  هيا .. ماذا نصنع يا شيخ؟أولاً: نطهر بيوتنا، فلا يسمع فيها إلا ذكر الله؛  لأننا جماعة ممتازة، لسنا كاليهود والنصارى، نحن نريد أن نرقى إلى الملكوت  الأعلى، وأن نواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، كيف تكون بيوتنا  كبيوت المجوس واليهود والنصارى؟ هل يعقل هذا؟ هل نحن نرغب في الملكوت  الأعلى، أم نخادع أنفسنا؟ لا يسمع في بيوتنا إلا ذكر الله وما والاه. أما  أن تسمع أغاني العواهر، ومزامير الشياطين، وصور الأبالسة، وأولادنا يذوبون،  ويتحللون، ونفوسهم تخبث، والآن بلغني مع المغرب: أن دار الملاحظة مسئول  فيها قال: هذه الأيام من يوم ما جاء هذا الدش والأطفال ينصبون علينا  بالعشرات يرتكبون أكبر الفواحش!وقد قلت هنا والله شاهد، بالتلفون قالت لي  مؤمنة وهي تبكي: ابنها يفعل الفاحشة في أخته، ورجل قال: ماذا أصنع؟ ولدي  يفعل الفاحشة في أخيه! وما زالت القلوب ميتة، والله لو كنا مؤمنين أحياء لا  يبيت ليلة هذا الدش على سطح مؤمن، وليس هذا تخلف، ولا تأخر عقلي، ولا سوء  فهم، ولا ضد حضارة، ولا ولا ... لأننا قلنا: نتحداكم! أعطونا النتائج  الطيبة التي تكتسبونها من هذا الدش على سطوحكم؟ هاتوا. كم ريال في الليلة؟  كم نسبة صحتكم وعافيتكم الزائدة؟ ما هي النتائج: تشبعون عن الطعام؟ تزهد  نفوسكم في المال؟ تبيتون ركعاً سجداً؟ ما هي النتائج؟ لا شيء إلا الدمار،  هكذا نساق كالبهائم إلى المجزرة.والله إن لم نتب توبة صادقة ما بقيت هذه  النعمة! لأن ربك تعرفه أين هو يا هذا؟ أين ربكم؟ بالمرصاد، يراقب.يعرف هذا  أعداؤنا ونحن ما نعرفه، هم يسألون: كم سارق صار الآن في المملكة؟ هل ظهر  فيها زنا وفجور؟ هل حصل فيها كذا وكذا؟ هل نزع النساء الحجاب عن وجوههن؟ هل  كذا .. هل كذا؟ بدقة، ونحن كالبهائم.أعطيكم مثالاً حياً: جريدة الشرق  الأوسط، لم في كل عدد في الجهة الأخيرة تجد عاهرة بجمالها؟ ما نعرف، اسأل،  عن ماذا أسأل؟ هذا الشاب، هذا العزب، هذا المصاب، هذا يشاهدها ما يبكي؟ ما  تتحرك غريزته؟ ما يفجر؟ هذه صورة، وكل الجرائد.                                                                      
 وسائل عودة الناس إلى دين ربهم                                                                                                    
                                نقول: هذا الدستور الإلهي الرباني المحقق للسعادة في  الدارين والكمال والعز والطهر والصفاء يجهل ولا يوجد في المائة واحد يعرف  عنه شيئاً، القرآن يقرأ على المقابر في القبور على الموتى.وما زلت أقول  وسوف أموت ولا يبقى من يقولها -والله العظيم فيما أعلم-: لا طريق إلى  نجاتنا والإبقاء على نورنا وهدايتنا إلا أن نسلك ذلك المسلك النبوي، إذا  دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف دولاب العمل، لا دكان مفتوح الباب ولا مقهى  ولا مصنع ولا متجر ولا مزرعة ولا حقل، وأهل القرية في قريتهم أو أهل الحي  في مدينتهم على الفور يتوضئون ويلبسون أحسن لباسهم، ويأتون بنسائهم  وأطفالهم إلى بيت ربهم. هل لهم رب؟ إي ورب الكعبة، من خلقهم؟ من رزقهم؟ من  خلق هذا الكون لهم؟ له بيت؟ إي نعم، هو المسجد الجامع. أين يذهبون؟ إلى بيت  ربهم، ماذا يريدون؟ يستمطرون رحماته، يطلبون فضله وإحسانه، يهربون من فتن  الشياطين وويلات الدنيا إلى بيت ربهم ليتنفسوا الصعداء، ويروحوا على  أنفسهم، لينسوا آلام الخبث وما أصابهم، وفوق ذلك ليتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة،  ليعلموا فيسموا ويرتفعوا، سنة واحدة تنتهي وتختفي مظاهر الظلم، الخبث،  الغش، الخداع، الكذب، الحسد، والله لتنتهي، سُنة الله عز وجل. ويفيض المال،  والله ماذا يصنعون به، الذي كان ينفق معاشه خمسة آلاف تزيد عليه والله ما  تنقص، ما يبقى محتاج بينهم ولا فقير. لا سرقة ولا غش ولا كذب ولا خداع، هذا  ممكن أن يكون؟ والله الذي لا إله غيره! ما صبروا على هذا المجلس بنسائهم  وأطفالهم، عام واحد يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة وكلهم صدق، ما سمعوا حكماً إلا  علموه وطبقوه، لم تمض سنة وهم أطهار أتقياء، أولياء لله لو رفعوا أكفهم إلى  الله ما ردها خائبة أبداً. هل هناك طريق غير هذا يا شيخ؟ هذا صعب، ما  نستطيع. قولوا لي: كيف نغلق دكاكيننا؟ كيف نأتي المسجد؟ هذا أمر صعب، ما  نستطيع.إذاً: كيف تستطيعون أن تخترقوا سبع سماوات؟ وإلا تكذبون في إيمانكم  ما لكم عمل؟وقلنا أيضاً: الذين اقتدينا بهم حتى في شرب الشاهي أو شرب  الحشيشة، هؤلاء إذا دقت الساعة السادسة في أوروبا، في أمريكا، في اليابان؛  يقف العمل، ويذهبون إلى المساجد؟ ما عندهم مساجد، كفار، يذهبون إلى المراقص  والملاهي ودور السينما والمعارض يخففون عن أنفسهم آلامها، ونحن ما نستطيع  أن نذهب إلى المسجد؟ أموات نحن أم مسحورون؟ أمر عجب هذا! والله لو تحركنا  في هذه البلاد هذه الحركة سنة واحدة لتغيرت الحياة تغيراً بكاملها، لكن أين  العلماء؟ أين المبلغون؟ لا شيء! ناموا كما هم نائمون حتى تدق  الساعة.بالأمس قلت لكم: من أراد أن يفجر أو يفسق في هذه البلاد يرحل، حتى  ولو كان هاشمياً من آل البيت، هذا هو الواجب. ما تريد أن تستقيم اخرج، خل  البلاد طاهرة، بالطهر تبقى أنوار الله وهدايته وراية لا إله إلا الله، وإن  غضب العالم بأسره. عرفوا هذا فنشروا الخلاعة والدعارة والفساد والشر فينا  حتى يعجلوا بذبحنا.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم ...)                                                                                                    
                                الآن الآيتان الجليلتان اسمع قول ربنا جل وعز:  وَلا  تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  [النساء:5] ما المراد من السفهاء؟  جمع سفيه وإلا لا؟ ما المراد من السفيه؟ هو ناقص العقل الذي لا يحسن التصرف  في المال. انتبهتم؟ يكفيه كيلو لحم يأتي بفخذ كامل، يكفيه بريال فول يجيب  بثلاثة ريالات، يكفيه في كل فصل ثوب يأتي بعشر ثياب. السفيه الذي ما عنده  علم واسع حاذر، وعقل حصيف يعرف أن يضع الريال، فإذا تبين أن امرأتك أو بنتك  أو ولدك أو أخاك ما يحسن التصرف في المال يبذره ويفسده فلا تعطه المال.  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  [النساء:5]هي أموالهم سماها  أموال؟ نعم، مال ابنك مالك، ومالي أنا المسلم مالك، أمة مشتركة في هذه؛ لأن  الأموال قوام الأعمال.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (التي جعل الله لكم قياماً)   
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  [النساء:5] الأموال قوام الأعمال،  لو تنفذ خزينة الدول ضجت الدنيا وتساقط الناس. هي أموالنا جميعاً وإلا لا؟  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  قِيَامًا  [النساء:5] والقيام والقوام ما عليه يقوم الشيء، حياتنا تقوم على  المال؟ إي نعم، قيام وقوام بمعنى واحد، وقرئ: (قيماً) أيضاً كعوذاً  وعياذاً.حياتنا تقوم على المال، فلا يحل أبداً إسراف فيه ولا تبذير ولا  تضييع بحال من الأحوال، وإن رأينا من يسرف ويبذر يجب أن يحجر عليه، هذا إذا  كان كبير السن ابن العشرين والثلاثين وهو يعبث بالمال يجب أن يحجر عليه  بصك من المحكمة فلا يستطيع أن يبيع ولا يشتري إلا في حدود عشرة ريالات وإلا  خمسين. عرفتم معنى هذه الآية؟  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  [النساء:5].                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم ...)                                                                                                    
                                 وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ  [النساء:5] إذا  حجرتم عليهم فليس معنى هذا أنك تجوعه وتعريه، أطعمه واكسه وافرش له الفراش،  لكن لا تعطيه المال ينفقه وهو لا يحسن إنفاقه، سواء كانت زوجة وإلا ابن  وإلا عم. هذا هو التكافل الاجتماعي.وقوله تعالى:  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا  وَاكْسُوهُمْ  [النساء:5] لم ما قال: وارزقوهم منها واكسوهم منها؟ هذه  لطيفة لغوية.  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا  [النساء:5] المفروض يقول: وارزقوهم  منها وإلا لا؟ قال:  فِيهَا  [النساء:5] معنى هذا: لما تحجر على الزوجة،  على الولد، على القريب؛ هذا المال يجب أن تنميه في صناعة، في تجارة، في  زراعة حتى تصبح تطعم المحجور عليهم من الفوائد والأرباح، ويبقى أصل المال  كما هو، ولما يرشد ويعقل تعطيه المال كاملاً، ما تقول: آه! مع الأسف  أكلناه. هذا تدبير من هذا؟ أيستطيع كافر أن يصل إلى هذا المستوى؟ مستحيل،  وإن اتخذناهم أئمة لنا نحتج بآرائهم.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وقولوا لهم قولاً معروفاً)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ  وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:5] قولوا لهم الكلمة الطيبة،  يا ولدي، يا أخي، هذا لصالحك أنت، هذا المال نحفظه لك، يأتي يوم وأنت  صاحبه، قل له: بارك الله فيك! نحن ما فعلنا هذا إلا من أجلك ليحفظ مالك يا  ولدي. الكلمة الطيبة، القول المعروف، حتى لا يتألم ويبكي من الحجر أو من  منعه من التصرف في ماله؛ لأنه قليل العقل والفهم، رأيناه يبذر وينفق.  وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:5] لا يا كلب ويا أعمى ويا  جاهل يا فاسق، يا ضال. الجهال يفعلون هذا؟ ما عرفوا. هذه الآية واضحة  فإليكموها.  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا  لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:5] ذكر الرزق وهو عام، والكسوة لأنها  ضرورية، وأما الفراش والمأكول فكله واحد.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وابتلوا اليتامى حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يقول الله تعالى:  وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى  [النساء:6] أي:  امتحنوهم، اختبروهم، إذا كان عندك ثلاثة، كم بلغ أكبرهم؟ خمسة عشر عاماً،  هذا يتهيأ وإلا لا؟ امتحنه، خذ يا إبراهيم الزنبيل، خذ هذه المائة ريال جيب  المقاضي، جيب السكر والبقلاوة والزيت. وخله يروح، وانظر كيف يرجع، يرجع  بنصف الزنبيل، فين الفلوس؟ ما حصلت على كل ما طلبت. مرة ثانية: خذ يا  إبراهيم اشتر لنا نعجة نذبحها، وانظر ماذا يصنع، ممكن يلعب بالمائة ريال  وإلا مائتين ويقول لك: ما حصلنا، أو هذه الفلوس ما جابت لنا النعجة. هذا هو  الاختبار الامتحان، وأنت تشرف عليه.فإن آنست أي: أبصرت، وسكنت نفسك إلى  رشده، وعرفت أنه حكيم، المائة ريال رجع لك منها خمسين ريال، ويشتري تلك  المقاضي كلها، حينئذ أعطه المال.  وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا  بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ  [النساء:6] أي: سن البلوغ، سن الزواج. تعرفون سن  الزواج وإلا لا؟ البالغ، علامة البنت الحيض، الرجل إنبات الشعر، بلوغ  ثمانية عشر عاماً. فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا  إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ  [النساء:6] ادفعوا إليهم أموالهم، اسمع ملحوظة:   وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا  [النساء:6]  صعاليك من جماعتنا لما يعرف أن اليتيم قارب سن الخامسة عشر يأخذ  ماله،ويستعجل ويسرف في ذلك المال ليشفي صدره، أو يبادر مبادرة قبل أن يبلغ  قبل أن يرشد يستعجل أكل مال اليتيم، عرف هذا الجبار جل جلاله، فقال:  وَلا  تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا  [النساء:6] يقول  لولده: هات كذا من مال اليتيم، عما قريب سيأخذ أمواله ويشرد عنا، عجلوا.  هذا أولاً. وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ  [النساء:6] الولي على  مال اليتيم إذا كان غنياً لا يحل له أن يأكل تمرة واحدة أبداً، وإذا كان  فقيراً يأكل بالمعروف، أكل المعروف حده ماذا؟ إذا يكفيه قرص عيش ما يشتهي  قرصين، إذا يكتفي بأكلة في اليوم لم يأكل أربعة أو ثلاثة؟ ومن المعروف  أيضاً: أن يستدين من مال اليتيم ويكتبه ديناً عليه حتى يسدده، اللهم إلا  إذا كان يقوم بعمل لليتيم، هذا العمل يقوم به آخر، سقاية، زراعة، تجارة، في  هذه الحال يصبح موظفاً عند اليتيم، ولا يأخذ إلا بقدر ما يأخذ غيره في نفس  العملية.إذا كان غنياً لا يأكل شيئاً، يشتغل مجاناً لوجه الله تعالى، هذا  ابن أخيه يتيم في حجره، ما يأخذ أي فلس عن عمله لله، لكن إن كان فقيراً بدل  ما يشتغل عند فلان وفلان يضيع هذا، لا بد له أن يشتغل في مال اليتيم وإلا  لا؟ يشتغل وليأخذ الراتب بنظيره عند الآخرين، يسأل: الذي يقوم بكذا وكذا كم  يعطى؟ قالوا: يعطى ألف ريال؛ يأخذ ألف ريال، أو أقل بقليل.هذا هو الذي  أرشد الله تعالى إليه وأمر به في قوله:  وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا  فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ  [النساء:6] فليعف، لا يأكل ولا يشرب من مال اليتيم،  ويشتغل لوجه الله عز وجل. وَمَنْ كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:6] هذا الأمر للوجوب وليس للندب أبداً، بلغ السن وهو  راشد. تعال يا إبراهيم ، يا عثمان ! هات الحساب، لك مبلغ كذا كذا كذا، لك  المصرف الفلاني تفضل، اشهد يا فلان ويا فلان أننا دفعنا إليه ماله،  (فَأَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ)، واسمعوا:  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا   [النساء:6] إن الرقابة لله، هو الذي يحاسب ويجزي، انتبه أن تخفي شيئاً  وتعطيه أمام الشهود كذا وكذا وأنت اختبأت مالاً، تقول: أنا أشهدتهم على ما  أعطيته، خف من الله  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:6].                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: مشروعية الحجر على السفيه  لمصلحته ] وهذا يعم كل سفيه من زوجة وأم وأب وابن؛ فالذي ينفق في غير  مرضاة الله، ويبدده في غير ما أذن الله يجب أن يحجر عليه بالمحكمة؛ فإن باع  بيعه باطل، أو اشترى فشراؤه فاسد. [ ثانياً: استحباب تنمية الأموال في  الأوجه الحلال؛ لقرينة قوله تعالى:  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا  [النساء:5] ]  ما قال: منها.[ ثالثاً: وجوب اختبار وامتحان السفيه قبل دفع المال إليه؛ إذ  لا يدفع إليه المال إلا بعد وجود الرشد ] ضد السفه.[رابعاً: وجوب الإشهاد  على دفع المال إلى اليتيم بعد بلوغه ورشده.خامساً: حرمة أكل مال اليتيم  والسفيه مطلقاً ] فلا يحل أكلك مال السفيه المحجور عليه، ولا مال اليتيم.[  سادساً: الوالي على اليتيم إن كان غنياً فلا يأكل من مال اليتيم شيئاً، وإن  كان فقيراً استقرض ورد عند الوجد واليسار، وإن كان مال اليتيم يحتاج إلى  أجير للعمل فيه جاز للولي أن يعمل بأجرة المثل ].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (46) 
الحلقة (270)
تفسير سورة النساء  (51)


أمر الله عز وجل نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجاهد في سبيله سبحانه  لا يكلف إلا نفسه، وأمره أن يحرض المؤمنين على القتال في سبيل الله، مبيناً  له أنه باتخاذ الأسباب سيدفع الله عنه وعن المؤمنين أذى المشركين وشدتهم  ونكايتهم؛ فهو سبحانه القادر على ذلك، وهو ذو البأس الشديد، والنكال الأليم  بأعداء دينه وأنبيائه وعباده المؤمنين.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة، ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).حقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي  لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة، وأريد أن ألفت النظر:  من منكم يجيبني عن هذا السؤال أيها الدارسون والمستمعون، وهو: الحسنة التي  يوفق لها عبد الله أو أمة الله، مصدرها ما هو؟ من أين أتت؟الحسنة: وهو ما  يحسن بك في جسمك، في عقلك، في حالك عامة، في قلبك ونور هدايتك، كأن تقوم  آخر الليل تتهجد، هذا الحسنة مصدرها ما هو؟مصدرها الله هو واهبها، وإن  أصابتك سيئة في بدنك، في مالك، في عقلك، في روحك، بغشيانك ذنباً من الذنوب،  وارتكابك معصية مصدر هذه ما هو؟النفس، ما دليل ذلك من الكتاب والكريم؟قوله  تعالى:  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ  سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ  [النساء:79]، الحسنات مطلقة الله واهبها فيحمد  ويشكر عليها، ما تجد حسنة في نفسك إلا وتقول: الحمد لله، وإن وجدت سيئة  ولو كانت مرضاً في بدنك، حاش لله أنه أراد هذا منك، أنت خالفت سننه في  خلقه، فمثلاً تحملت ما لا تطيق من العمل فمرضت، فلا ينسب هذا إلى الله.  غشيت ذنباً من الذنوب، تقول الله! الله حرمه ونهاك عنه ووعدك في غيره  الخير، كيف ننسبه إلى الله؟! هذه الآية:  مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ  فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ  [النساء:79].لما حصلت الهزيمة في أحد لأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وقتل منهم سبعون بطلاً وأوذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشج وجهه،  وكسرت رباعيته، ودخل المغفر في رأسه، هذه السيئة من أين؟من أنفسهم؛ لأنهم  ما وفوا بما عهد إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المقام في مكانهم  كيفما كانت الحال، لما شهدوا هزيمة المشركين، أكبوا يأخذون الغنائم، فوجد  قائد المشركين فرصة فأحاط بهم، وكان الذي كان.خلاصة القول: إذا وجدت حسنة  في نفسك احمد الله، الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. وإن وجدت شيئاً  مؤذي: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فقاتل في سبيل الله لا تكلف إلا نفسك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث، هيا نتغنى بها وأنتم تتلونها  بألسنتكم وتتدبرون معانيها.قال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان:   فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلًا   *  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ  شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  مُقِيتًا   *  وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ  مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا   [النساء:84-86]، المحاسب، المجازي.                                 
** أمر الله تعالى لنبيه بالجهاد في سبيله                                                                                                   * *
                               قوله جل ذكره:  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ  إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  [النساء:84]، من المخاطب هنا؟الرسول عليه السلام. من  يخاطبه بهذا؟الله. أين الله؟ على عرشه فوق سماواته بائن من خلقه، ونحن بين  يديه، والله لا يغيب عنه من أمرنا شيء، الله تعالى يقول لرسوله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:84]، أي: بناءً  على ما سبق من أنه لما فرض الجهاد كانت طائفة تتململ، وأخرى تعتذر، وأخرى  تطالب بتأخير القتال، ولما يدعون يقولون: أطعنا، وإذا خرجوا بيتوا خلاف  ذلك، ماذا تفعل إذا يا رسولنا؟ فقاتل وحدك،  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  [النساء:84]، هذه الجملة دلت دلالة قطعية  أنه لا يوجد أشجع من رسول الله قط في الأرض، لا أبيض ولا أصفر، لا علي ولا  خالد بن الوليد ، عرفتم؟كيف فهمنا هذا يا شيخ؟ أيكلفه الله بأن يقاتل وحده؟  لولا علمه تعالى بشجاعته يكلفه وحده؟ ويدل لذلك واقع الحياة، يقول  الأبطال: كنا إذا حمي الوطيس نلوذ برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، علي وعمر  وخالد وفلان وفلان.. إذا اشتدت المعركة نجيء وراء الرسول نلوذ به، هذا  محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:84]، أبنائي هل عرفنا سبيل الله قبل اليوم؟ ما هو سبيل الله هذا؟من  يقوم ويبين لنا؟ أو مع الأسف نسينا؟ أي طريق: هل الكعبة أو طريق الشام؟  سبيل الله: هي أن يعبد وحده في الأرض، وليسعد العابدون في دنياهم وفي  أخراهم.وهذا الذي نقوله في كل ركعة:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   [الفاتحة:6]، (الصراط) الطريق، (المستقيم) لا اعوجاج فيه، ونحن سائرون، عن  يميننا الواجبات ننهض بها، وعن شمالنا المنهيات نتجنبها.. وإلى متى؟ إلى  ساعة الوفاة عند باب الجنة.سبيل الله: الطريق الموصلة إلى رضاه، سبيل الله  الطريق الموصلة إلى جواره، ما هي؟ أن يعبد وحده، تلك العبادة تزكي النفس  وتطهرها، حينئذٍ العابدون في سبيل الله، وهل إذا قاتلنا من أجل تحرير  البلاد يعتبر هذا سبيل الله؟ تحرير الوطن، ماذا تقولون؟أوسع لكم دائرة  العلم: إذا نحن مسلمون صادقون، وهاجمنا العدو الكافر المشرك، حينئذٍ قتالنا  سبيل الله تلون:أولا: دفع هذا الظالم، وإخراجه وإبعاده عن ديارنا.ثانياً:  قتال هذا الكافر لكفره، نريد أن نهزمه ليدخل في الإسلام؛ فهو سبيل  الله.إذاً: أما أن يكون قتالنا فقط من أجل المال أو السلطة أو الرياسة، أو  التحرر والاستقلال، ولم نرد بهذا أن يعبد الله وحده فليس في سبيل الله؛  لأننا إذا قاتلنا ودافعنا العدو عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات مكناهم من عبادة  الله. إذاً: هو سبيل الله عز وجل.ونأسف أننا جاهدنا بريطانيا وإيطاليا  وأسبانيا وفرنسا وبلجيكا و.. و.. ولما تحررنا ودفعنا العدو خارج البلاد  أغمضنا أعيننا وسكرنا في حب الدنيا، ولم نقم الصلاة، ولم نجبِ الزكاة، ولم  نأمر بمعروف، ولم ننه عن منكر، ولم نقم حداً من حدود الله، ولم نقم بدعوة  إلى الله داخل بلادنا أو خارجها.إذاً: فقتالنا ما كان خالصاً لله، بل  لتحرير الوطن! هذه الحقيقة، ذكرناكم بها وإن مضت؛ لأننا مع قول ربنا،   فَقَاتِلْ  [النساء:84] يا رسولنا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ  إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  [النساء:84]، ما سبيل الله؟ أن يعبد الله وحده.                                                                      
** أركان الدولة الإسلامية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الله تعالى:  لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:84]، التحريض: الحث، والترغيب: معاشر المؤمنين!  إنا خارجون إلى غزاة كذا، سرية كذا، أما إلزام لا.. لا.وهذا يبقى إلى  اليوم، والحمد لله ألف مرة أن السلطان عبد العزيز ودولته باقية، ونحن نحطم  فيها من كل جانب انتبهتم؟ التجنيد عندهم إجباري، لماذا؟ أوروبا عندها  التجنيد إجبارياً، المسلمون المقلدون إجبارياً، إذا بلغت الثامنة عشرة يجب  أن تتجند، لماذا السعودية وهي دولة القرآن ما تفرض على المواطنين الجهاد،  أجيبوا؟ لهذه الآية الكريمة:  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ  إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:84] على القتال.من يرغب  في التجنيد.. في التعليم، فليتفضل، أما إلزامياً ما في؟ لهذه الآية  الكريمة، فهمتم هذه أو لا؟تأمل! تجد الدنيا كلها تفرض التجنيد على  مواطنيها، إلا المملكة ما أوجبت، ترغب تفضل سجل وادخل، أما إلزاماً لا، ما  علمناه وما وجد، من أين جاءهم هذا؟ لأن عبد العزيز لما أقام الدولة أقامها  على مبادئ الإسلام الصحيحة، الأركان الأربعة، إذا سقط ركن سقطت، وقواعد  الإسلام خمسة، إذا سقطت قاعدة، بقي إسلام؟ أركان الإيمان كم؟ ستة، إذا سقط  ركن بقي إيمان؟ هبط كل شيء.إذاً: أركان الدولة الإسلامية، وهذا الكلام  نردده من ثلاثة وأربعين عاماً في هذا المسجد، والزوار والحجاج والمستمعون  و.. و.. إلخ، وأنا أقول: يجب على الإقليم الإسلامي إذا استقل عن الدولة  الكافرة أن تقام فيه الدولة على أربعة أركان: ذكرها الله تعالى، وبينها في  قوله اسمع:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] أي:  استقلوا.. حكموا أو لا؟ قبل أن يحكموا كيف يكلفون؟  الَّذِينَ إِنْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41] ماذا فعلوا؟ فرفشوا.. غنوا؟   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ   [الحج:41]، أقاموها قياماً حقاً، لا يمكن أن يبقى مسلم في ديارنا لا  يصلي.في الجند أمره واضح، لا يمكن لعسكري أن يترك الصلاة؛ لأنهم بين يدي  رقابة قاداتهم وولي أمرهم، المواطنون أيما مواطن من ذكر أو أنثى ترفع به  دعوى إلى الهيئة ما يصلي، يجلبونه وينتزعونه ويصلي، فإن قال: لا أصلي،  ثلاثة أيام ويقطع رأسه؛ إذ لا حق له في الحياة، سبحان الله! والله لا حق له  في الحياة، كيف يأكل الطعام ويشرب الماء ويتنفس الهواء وهو لا يعبد الله،  بأي حق؟ يقتل.ثانياً:  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  [الحج:41] يا صاحب الغنم! إذا  ملكت أربعيناً رأس تأتينا بجدي أو خروف.يا صاحب الإبل! إذا ملكت خمساً  تعطينا نعجة.. عشراً تعطينا نعجتين.. خمس عشرة ثلاث نعاج.. عشرين أربع  نعاج.. خمساً وعشرين تعطينا ابن الناقة اللبون.يا صاحب البقر! -وإن كان ما  عندنا في المملكة أبقار كثيرة- إن ملكت ثلاثين بقرة هات عجل، وصاحب الشعير  كصاحب التمر، كصاحب الذهب والفضة، الزكاة قاعدة الإسلام الثالثة؟إذاً:  فجبيت الزكاة جباية حقة، والله يأخذون صاع الشعير، وصاع التمر.ثالثاً:   وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]، لا بد  من هيئات جماعات مستقلة في كل قرية، في كل حي، مهمتها إذا شاهدت معروفاً  متروكاً تقول لصاحبه: افعل هذا، كيف تتركه، شاهدت مرتكب منكر: يا عبد الله!  لا يصح هذا، افعل هذا، اترك هذا:  وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]. وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41]،  كم ركناً أقيمت عليه الدولة الإسلامية؟  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ   [الحج:41]، استقل لنا نيف وأربعون إقليماً من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا ما  بغلنا أن إقليماً واحداً أجبر المواطنين على إقام الصلاة، بلغكم هذا أنتم؟  ولا جبوا الزكاة، ولكن عوضوا عنها بالضرائب، لِم هذا؟ الضريبة لا بأس،  والزكاة خل الزكاة، لا إله إلا الله، يا للعورة ما أفضحنا. الضرائب! حتى  على النافذة، والزكاة لا ما نطالب بها، خل الناس أحرار، اتركهم يكفروا.                                                                      
** موانع عبادة الله وحده                                                                                                   * *
                               والشاهد عندنا: أما بلغ المؤمنين والمسلمين هذا القرآن؟ أي  مانع يمنعهم أن يجبروا مواطنيهم على إقام الصلاة، ما الذي ينقصهم؟ ما الذي  يصيبهم؟ ما المانع أن يجبوا الزكاة جباية رسمية، والضرائب عند الضرورة عند  الحاجة إليها؟ لِم ما يوجد الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟ رجال صالحون  ذي مهمتهم، الجواب: لا.. لا، وبعد: كيف حالنا لما استقللنا؟ هبطنا أبعد  هبوط، في بعض البلاد والله العظيم لعهد استعمار أوروبا لها أفضل منها  الآن.فهمتم هذه اللغة أو لا؟ لِم يا شيخ تتكلم بهذا الموضوع؟ نحن مع قول  ربنا:  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:84] لِم؟ ليعبد الله وحد،  كيف ما نعبده ولا نأمر المواطنين بعبادته، المفروض أن ندعو الكفار ونقاتلهم  ليعبدوا الله، فإذا بنا نحن ما نعبد الله، أعوذ بالله!والسبب: الثالوث  الأسود.. المجوس واليهود والنصارى، هم الذين عرفوا كيف يطفئون أنوار الله  في الأرض حتى لا تسود وتنتشر، فالقرآن الكريم يقرأ على من؟ على الموتى!  السنة النبوية للبركة، فعم الجهل فجهل الحاكم والمحكوم ولا يلامون، ما عرف،  كيف تطالبه أن يحكم الكتاب وهو ما يدري؟ونواصل دراستنا جميعاً لقول الله  تعالى:  فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:84]، المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم:   عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:84] و(عسى)  تفيد من الله التحقيق:  عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ  ماذا عنا؟  بَأْسَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:84]، أعداؤنا وخصومنا الذين يقاتلوننا،  ويريدون إنهاء وجودنا وديننا. وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ  تَنكِيلًا  [النساء:84] (البأس) القوة، (والتنكيل) هو العذاب والتعذيب الذي  يصبح نكالاً لغيره، من رآه ما يفعل فعله.انتهت هذه الآية الكريمة، اسمعوا  تلاوتها: فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:84] على ماذا؟ على القتال  وَحَرِّضِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   [النساء:84]، ومعنى هذا: الاستعداد، القوة يجب على الدولة الإسلامية أن  تكون قوية، وأن تعد العدد والعتاد الحربي بأعلى صورة، من أجل:  عَسَى  اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:84]، لا يحل  أبداً للدولة المسلمة أن تهمل جانب القوة أبداً، واقرءوا:  وَأَعِدُّوا  لَهُمْ  [الأنفال:60] فعل أمر أو لا؟  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ  [الأنفال:60] ابذلوا كل طاقاتكم، فإذا عجزتم:  لا يُكَلِّفُ  اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  [البقرة:286]،  مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ  قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ  وَعَدُوَّكُمْ  [الأنفال:60]، أيام كانت الخيل والفرسان، الآن النفاثات في  المطارات الخاصة، هذا أمر الله هل استجبنا له؟ ما استجبنا.إذاً:  فَقَاتِلْ  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ  [النساء:84] يا رسولنا   وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  [النساء:84] شدتهم وحربهم وعداءهم لنا  وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ  بَأْسًا  [النساء:84] منهم كلهم  وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلًا  [النساء:84].وقد  حدث، ونكل بهم الله وانهزموا، في خمس وعشرين سنة فقط وراية الإسلام من أقصى  الشرق إلى الغرب، ما مات رسول الله والجزيرة فيها من يعبد غير الله، حارب  الرسول عشر سنوات الجزيرة كلها طابت وطهرت، وخلال خمس وعشرين سنة أخرى من  خلافة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وصل الإسلام إلى أقصى الشرق وأقصى الغرب.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول الله تعالى:  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ  لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ  كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]، النصيب معروف: الحظ، الربع الخمس السدس،  والكفل كذلك، الكفل والنصيب واحد، الكفل النصيب مكفول لك، مضمون، نصيب  مضمون، ماذا يريد تعالى منا؟ اسمع.. اسمع، وهو يخاطب من؟ أمة الإسلام:   مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً  [النساء:85] منا يا عباد الله، ما هي  الشفاعة الحسنة؟ هنا ابدأ بالجهاد، من ينضم إلى صفوف المجاهدين الذين حرضهم  الرسول على الجهاد، والذي أيضاً يرغب الآخرين ويحبب إليهم الجهاد، هذا  شافع أو لا؟ شفاعته حسنة أو سيئة؟ حسنة، والذي يثبط: اجلسوا ما فائدة هذا  القتال؟ ماذا تريدون؟ خلوهم، هذه الشفاعة سيئة أو حسنة؟ سيئة. مَنْ  يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]،  حرضتني أنا على الجهاد ومشيت، أنت تأخذ من أجري شيئاً، حرضت فلاناً على  القعود ولا يخرج مع الرسول ويقاتل أثمت أو لا؟ هو قعد، قعوده أيضاً تنال  منه قسطاً.وهذه الآية عامة، أيما مؤمن يشفع لأخيه في استرجاع حق ضاع منه،  أو ظلم أصيب به، فضممت صوتك إلى صوته، ووجهك إلى وجهه إلا وكان لك نصيب من  هذه الشفاعة، وأيما مؤمن يأتي إلى جنب آخر يساعد على الباطل، على أخذ أموال  الناس وحقهم، إلا وهو شريك في هذا الإثم، في هذه السيئة. قاعدة عامة إلى  يوم القيامة. مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً  [النساء:85] الشفاعة  الحسنة تكون فيما أذن الله فيه، فيما أمر الله به، فيما أباحه للناس،  والشفاعة السيئة تكون فيما حرم الله، فيما نهى الله عنه، فيما هو ضار غير  نافع، هذا وعد من الله أو لا؟ هو الذي يعطي:  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً  يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]، لم سميت هذه شفاعة؟في عرفنا  الوتر الفرد، والشفع ركعتان، فإذا كنت وحدك فأنت وتر فرد، فإذا انضم إليك  أخاك ليساعدك أصبحتما شفعاً، وقد قدمنا ذلك في الحديث عن الزوج، الرجل يقال  فيه زوج أو لا؟ كيف زوج وهو فرد، ما يقال فيه زوج إلا إذا تزوج، فهي  المرأة زوج أو لا؟ وهو زوج، هذا طلقها تقول هي زوج؟والرجل يقال فيه ذكر،  وهذه أنثى، لكن عند الاجتماع كل واحد زوج الثاني، أي جعله زوجاً بعدما كان  فرداً.كذلك الشفاعة: أنت خرجت تطالب بحقك وحدك، جاءك من ساعدك أو شهد معك  أو قال كذا، أصبحت مع واحد آخر أو لا؟ شفع أو لا؟ شفع، من يضم وجهه إلى وجه  أخيه يطالب بحق، أو يدفع خطراً عنه، هذا هو الشفيع والشافع، وهذا المسلك  والطريق هو الشفاعة:  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً  [النساء:85]  الحسنة الطيبة الصالحة كيف نعرفها؟ ما أذن الله فيه، والسيئة ما حرمه الله  ولم يأذن فيه.فلان ذهب ليشفع له عند المسئول بأن يفتح مخمرة! هذه شفاعة  طيبة هذه؟!فلان ذهب ليشفع عند الأمير ليفتح أستوديو للصور، شفاعة سيئة أو  حسنة؟ سيئة.شفع لأن يفتح مكتبة يبيع فيها الكتاب، حسنة أو سيئة؟ هذا هو..  شفع شفاعة ليفتح دكان حلاقة ليحلق وجوه الرجال، سيئة أو حسنة؟ سيئة.على كل  عرفنا الآن، وإياي وإياكم أن تشفعوا لمؤمن من المؤمنين في سيئة فتتحملون  كفلاً منها، وتؤذون أخاكم وتضرونه، انصحوا له قولوا: هذا باطل، لا يجوز هذا  العمل أبداً، كيف نشفع لك حتى يتحقق لك. مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً  يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]، قال: (نصيب) على قدر هذه  الحسنة، شفعت له: أنجيته من سجن أو عذاب، أكثر من شفعت له ليعطى خمسون  ريالاً مثلاً، بحسب الشفاعة. وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ  لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا   [النساء:85]، أي: عليماً حفيظاً مقتدراً، المقيت: من الوقت، والوقت المراقب  فيه، الراعي له الحافظ له هو الله، فهو على كل شيء حفيظاً ومقتدراً قادراً  ومراقباً، فكل شفاعاتنا في الخير أو الشر لا تخفى عن الله عز وجل، وسوف  يجزي كما وعد، نصيب للشافعة الحسنة وكفل للشفاعة السيئة، لو كان الله يغيب  عنه حالنا ما يدري عما نقومه في ظلام الليل، بالأمس ما فضحهم أو لا؟ إذا  كانوا عندك قالوا طاعة، وإذا خرجوا بيتوا خلاف الذي قالوه أمامك، من علمهم  وأخبر بحالهم؟                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله تعالى:  وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ  [النساء:86]،  وهي: السلام عليكم، ما هي تحية أهل الجنة؟السلام.. تشكون فيها؟ تحية أهل  الجنة باللغة الإنجليزية.. بالفرنسية (بنسوار) ؟ والله لا توجد تحية في دار  السلام إلا تحية: السلام عليكم:  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ  مِنْ كُلِّ بَابٍ   *  سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ  عُقْبَى الدَّارِ  [الرعد:23-24]، السلام عليكم، هذه تحية أهل الجنة، وتحية  أهل الإسلام، حتى لو كنت فرنسياً إيطالياً وأسلمت لا بد وأن تقول: السلام  عليكم. وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ  [النساء:86] أي: حياكم مؤمن من المؤمنين أو  كافر أيضاً، ماذا تقولون؟ كان اليهود يمكرون برسول الله والمؤمنين، يقولون:  (السام عليكم)، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: وعليكم، قالت عائشة : (  أما سمعت ما قالوا يا رسول الله؟! قال: السام، قال: وأنا قلت: وعليكم ). أو  فيه من لا يموت.إذاً: السلام: الحياة، ومن أسماء الله تعالى: السلام، وإذا  قلت لأحد: السلام عليكم، معناه: أنك أعطيته أماناً كاملاً، وإذا سلم عليك  آخر معناه: أعطاك الأمن الكامل، لا يأخذ منك ولا يؤذيك، هذه تحية أهل  الجنة، وهبنها الله وعشنا عليها، إذا حييت ماذا تقول؟ السلام عليكم.وقوله:   فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا  [النساء:86]، إن شئت قلت:  وعليكم السلام، رددتها كما هي، وإن قلت: ورحمة الله وبركاته، زدت أو لا؟  أكثر من الأولى.وهكذا.. أول السلام لا تقل: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته، ما تركت لهم شيئاً، قل: السلام عليكم، الرد: إن اكتفى بقوله:  وعليكم السلام، كفاه ذلك، وأدى الواجب ولا إثم عليه وعنده عشر حسنات، وإن  زاد (ورحمة الله) زاد عشر حسنات، وإن زاد (وبركاته) زاد عشر حسنات، فالذي  يقول: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، فاز بثلاثين حسنة.أيام كنا في  داخل المسجد، قلنا: هيا نعد، أيام كنا نمشي على أرجلنا في الشوارع، كل من  نلقى: السلام عليكم.. وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، نصل قريباً من  البيت ثلاثمائة حسنة.. مائتين وخمسين، مائة وأربعين.هيا أحصوها، إذاً:  (السلام عليكم) بعشر حسنات، (ورحمة الله) بعشر (وبركاته) بعشر.والسنة: أن  الكبير هو الذي يبتدئ السلام بالنسبة إلى الصغير، فليسلم الكبير على  الصغير، وليسلم الماشي على القاعد، ويسلم الراكب على الماشي، هذا راكب على  بعيره أو سيارته هو الذي يبدأ بالسلام، هذا ماشي وهذا جالس، الماشي هو الذي  يسلم على هذا الجالس، القائم هو الذي يسلم على القاعد، ذي تعاليم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرفها المؤمنون والمؤمنات.وهل يسلم الرجل على  الفتاة المرأة التي تحيض وتلد؟ لا يصح أن تسلم على امرأة تحيض وتلد، إلا  إذا عجزت وشاخت وكانت من قواعد النساء، وعلامة أنها من القواعد كاشفة عن  وجهها، قال تعالى:  وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا يَرْجُونَ  نِكَاحًا  [النور:60]، انتهينا:  فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ  [النور:60] فيكشفن وجوههن:  غَيْرَ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ  بِزِينَةٍ  [النور:60].إذاً: يسلم الصغير على الكبير، فالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم كان يسلم على الصغار على الأطفال.. الأطفال الصغار ما يعرفون، نحن  نعلمهم، نسلم عليهم: السلام عليكم.. إذا ما عرف، قل له قل: وعليكم  السلام.أما السلام بالإشارة، فلا، ما هو صحيح، وإنما لما يكون بعيد عنك  تقول له: السلام عليكم، إذا ما تشير بيدك ما يعرف أنك سلمت عليه، والرد  كذلك، إذا ما تقول: وعليكم السلام هو ما يسمع الصوت، لكن إذا أشرت فهم أنك  رددت أو لا، أما أن نكتفي بالإشارة هذا خطأ ولا يقوله مؤمن، اليد فقط تُعلم  أنك قلت وقال، سلمت وسلم.إذاً: هل نسلم على الكفار؟ المسألة هذه فيها بحث  عجيب عظيم، خلاصة ما أقول: إذا كنتم في أمن واستقرار ما في حرب ولا خوف،  يسلم المؤمن على الكافر ولا حرج، وإذا كانت حالة حرب فلا سلام؛ لأنك إذا  قلت: السلام عليكم، أمنته، ولا حق لك أن تؤمنه ونحن في حرب معهم، أما إذا  كان استقرار وأمن لا بأس إذا سلمت.أولاً: السلام سنة، والرد واجب، فهذه  السنة إذا ما سلمت ما تأثم، إن سلمت أثبت، وإن لم تسلم وكرهت هذا الشخص أو  نحو ذلك لا مانع، لكن إذا سلم هو يجب أن ترد.ولا يسلم على من في الصلاة،  ومن سُلم عليه فليشر بيده أو برأسه فقط ولا يتكلم.ولا يسلم على من في  المرحاض يقضي حاجته، وإذا سلم عليه لا يرد.أقول: لا يسلم على من يتغوط أو  يتبول، وإذا سلم عليه لا يرد، ويسقط الواجب عنه.لا يسلم على المرأة في  الشارع إن كانت من غير محارمه.في الصلاة يشير بيديه أو برأسه علمنا هذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والموضوع يحتاج إلى بحث أوسع فإلى جالسة  ثانية إن شاء الله.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (47) 
الحلقة (271)
تفسير سورة النساء  (51)


إن الله عز وجل مستحق العبادة وحده سبحانه؛ لأنه خالق الخلق أجمعين، وموجد  الموجودات والأكوان، ومنزل الأرزاق على عباده، فأمر كل هذه المخلوقات بيده  سبحانه، ومردها ومصيرها إليه، لا مرية في ذلك ولا شك ولا ريب، فيجازي  المحسن من عباده بإحسانه، ويعاقب الكافر منهم على فسوقه وكفرانه.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.ومعنا في  هذه الليلة آية واحدة، وسوف نتغنى بها ونحفظها ونشرحها إن شاء الله تعالى،  وقبل ذلك نذكر الآية التي فيها الشفاعة الحسنة والشفاعة السيئة، إذ الآية  إذا كانت تحمل هدى، أو تحمل حكماً فينبغي أن نحفظها، وليس شرطاً أن نحفظ  سورة النساء كلها، ولا الآيات قبلها ولا بعدها، لكن الآية التي تحمل هدى،  أو تحمل حكماً، أو تحمل بيان حكم من أحكام الله تعالى، فينبغي أن نحفظها،  وإلا فما الفائدة في اجتماعنا هذا؟!                                 
** فضل الشفاعة في الخير وقبح الشفاعة في الشر                                                                                                   * *
                                وهذه الآية هي قوله تعالى:  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85] أي: من أجرها،  وَمَنْ  يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]،  أي: نصيب من ذلك الإثم الذي باء به صاحبها.والشفاعة الحسنة هي ما كانت تدعو  إلى خير، أو ما كانت تحقق خيراً، كأن توجد فضيلة، أو تنقذ مؤمناً، أو ترحم  ضعيفاً، والشفاعة السيئة ما كانت تشجع على الباطل وتزيد في المنكر، وتفسد  القلوب، وتفسد العقول، وتأخذ أموال الناس بالباطل. مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]، وقد نزلت هذه الآية في  سياق أن بعض المرضى يثبطون عن الجهاد، ويقولون لإخوانهم: لا تخرجوا، فالحر  والبرد ينتظركم، فهؤلاء شفعوا شفاعة سيئة، والذين يشجعون إخوانهم على  الخروج في سبيل الله أو على الجهاد، فهذه شفاعة حسنة، واللفظ عام وإلى يوم  القيامة، فمن يضم صوته إلى صوت أخيه ليدفعه إلى الخير ويحمله على فضائل  الأعمال فإنه يثاب كما يثاب ذاك، بل وله نصيب من الخير الذي عمله، والذي  يشجع على الباطل والمنكر وإيجاد الشر والمحن والفتن والغيبة والنميمة،  والله له كفل من ذلك، أحب أم كره، فهذا هو قضاء الله وحكمه عز وجل في قوله:   مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ  يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا  [النساء:85]، أي: حاسباً محاسباً مجازياً  مقتدراً لا يخفى عليه شيء، ولا تفهم أنك لا تُعطى، إذ ممكن أنك لا تعطى  الثواب كما يعطاه الأول؛ لأنك عبد الله الذي واعد بهذا الجزاء والعطاء،   وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا  [النساء:85]، أي: حسيباً  قادراً حفيظاً له ويجزي به. وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا   [النساء:85]، أي: حسيباً مجازياً قادراً مقتدراً، والمقيت من الوقت، أي:  العليم بما يحدث وما يجري، والحافظ له فلا ينساه المجزي به، فمن منكم حفظ  هذه الحكمة وادخرها في جيبه كعشرة ريالات؟ والله إنها لخير من مليون  ريالاً، وللعامي أن يرجع إلى البيت ويقول: الليلة تعلمنا هدى وحكمة، وذلك  من قول الله تعالى:  مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ  مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا   [النساء:85]، فتقول أم أولاده: ما معنى (الكفل)؟ فأقول: النصيب، فهاتوا  لنا من حفظ هذه الآية؟ لسنا بمستعدين يا شيخ! ولهذا تمضي الأعوام ونحن  هابطون، فهل عرفتم حالنا أم لا؟وبالأمس دعونا تلك الدعوة الواجبة، فقيل لي:  إن فلاناً يتململ وفلاناً متضايق، وفلاناً ليس براض! فإلى هذا الحد نهبط؟!  ندعو لمؤمن بالشفاء فما يستريح؟! أعوذ بالله! أي جهل أعظم من هذا؟! وأي  هبوط أكثر من هذا؟! إلى متى ونحن لا نفقه ولا نفهم ولا نعي ولا نبصر؟! فلا  إله إلا الله! ولذلك إذا دعونا لمؤمن وشفاه الله فلك أجر ونصيب، إذ هي  شفاعة حسنة، فضموا صوتكم إلى صوت الداعي تلقون مثله. مَنْ يَشْفَعْ  شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً  سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا  [النساء:85]، فلو أن فلاناً أراد  أن يفتح استوديو للتصوير، فإن ساعدته بجاهك العريض أو بنفوذك، وشجعته على  أن يفتح دكاناً للتصوير، ووالله عليه وزر عظيم، وأنت والله عليك كفل منه،  أو لو أن فلاناً أراد أن يبني مسجداً، أو أراد أن يذكر إخواناً له بكلمة،  فشجعته فلك نصيب من ذلك الأجر، فهل ممكن ألا ننسى هذه الآية؟ من يقولها من  إخواننا العوام؟ هذه أم الفضل أم عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهم أجمعين  قالت: صليت المغرب وراء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا المسجد، فقرأ  بالمرسلات عرفاً، فحفظتها، مرة واحدة سمعتها فحفظتها!وقد قلنا: إن لنا  أبناء وبنات يسمعن الأغاني فيحسن حفظها والنغم والجرس الذي بها، بينما يصلي  أحدنا وراء إمام أربعين سنة وهو يسمع الإمام يقرأ الفاتحة في الصبح وفي  المغرب وفي العشاء ولا يحفظها! فكيف حالنا؟ هذه هي.                                                                      
** تأكيد سنية التحية ووجوب ردّها بأحسن أو بمثل                                                                                                   * *
                               وأما الآية الثانية فهي تتكلم عن تحية أهل الجنة دار السلام  في الملكوت الأعلى، ألا وهي: السلام عليكم،  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ بَابٍ   *  سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ  فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ  [الرعد:23-24]، فهذه التحية التي هي تحية أهل  الجنة، هل عندنا منها نصيب؟ ما هي؟ هي: السلام عليكم، قال الله تعالى:   وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ  رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:86]،  فهل ممكن أن نحفظ هذه أو أنها صعبة أيضاً؟ وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ  فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:86]، فيجزيكم بذلك؟ و(حييتم) بمعنى: قيل  لكم: السلام عليكم، فلماذا ترد الخير؟ للأسف لا نعرف أبداً الشكر، فهذا  القائد الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم والمربي والمعلم يقول: ( من صنع إليكم  معروفاً )، بالتنكير، ولو كأس ماء، ( فكافئوه )، قالها وطبقها، فقد ناوله  يهودي كأساً من اللبن فدعا له بالخير.فهل عرف المسلمون هذا؟ يأكل معك غدءك  أو عشاءك ويسبك! فإلى أين هبطنا يا عباد الله؟ ( من صنع إليكم معروفاً  فكافئوه، فإن لم تجدوا ما تكافئونه به فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه  )، لكن (شكراً) التي أعطتنا إياها بريطانيا أو (thank you) ترجمتها لا  تكفي، إذ الشكر لله، وإنما قل: جزاك الله خيراً، أو بارك الله فيك وفيما  آتاك، أو زادك الله من فضله، وادع له حتى ترى أنك قد كافأته، أما شكراً  ترجمة (thank you) بالإنجليزي، و(ميرسي) بالفرنسي، فما لها علاقة بالإسلام  أبداً.فإن قيل: يا شيخ! لا تلمنا لأننا ما تعلمنا، ولمَ لا نتعلم؟ من منعنا  من العلم؟ من حرمنا من العلم؟ والجواب: لا أحد والله العظيم، والله يقول:   فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:43]،  فكل من لا يعلم يجب عليه أن يسأل حتى يتعلم ولو طول عمره، وهذا إن كنا  صادقين في إيماننا بلقاء الله والنزول في دار السلام مع مواكب النبيين  والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، أما إن كان إيماننا صوري تقليدي ولا يعرف  وراءه شيئاً فلا لوم؛ لأن هذا ميت، فهل تكلف الأموات أن يقولوا ويعملوا؟  وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا   [النساء:86]، ما هو الأحسن منها؟ أن تقول: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته، فإن عجزت وبخلت فقلت: وعليكم السلام، فقد أذن الله لك في ذلك،  وذلك إذا لم ترد أن تطيل الوقفة أو النظرة، ولهذا فالتحية الأولى: السلام  عليكم من آداب الإسلام وسننه ومظاهر الكمال فيه، إذ يلقى المؤمن أخاه  فيقول: السلام عليكم، وأما رد التحية فهي واجبة، وإن لم تفعل فأنت آثم،  ويجب أن تتوب وتستغفر الله، وألا تعود لهذه المعصية، بل حتى ولو كانت  التحية من يهودي فقل: وعليكم، إذ كيف لا ترد معروفاً؟! ميت أنت أم ماذا؟   وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ  رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:86]،  وحسيباً كـ(مقيتاً)، أي: عليماً ويجزي بالمعروف الإحسان.                                                                      
** بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بالسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                وهنا قد بين لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يلي:  أولاً: ليسلم الكبير على الصغير، سواء كان كبيراً في السن أو في الشرف أو  في العلو، فإن كنت أنت الشريف والعالي والسامي فابدأ بالسلام؛ خشية أن تصاب  بالكبر، فيقوم من دونك فيسلم عليك، وأنت يا كبير السن، ويا ذا الشيبة، ويا  صاحب الكهولة، إذا وجدت من دونك فابدأهم بالسلام؛ لأنك أعلم وأعرف منهم،  وقد عشت خمسين عاماً وهم في الثمانية عشرة أو في العشرين سنة، فمن يبدأ  بالسلام؟ الكبير حساً ومعنىً. والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسلم على  الصبيان وهم يلعبون، ولذلك فالكبير في الجاه أو في المنصب، لا يسكت حتى  يُسلم عليه؛ لأنه يُخشى أن يصاب بالكبر، وإنما هو الذي يبادر بالسلام، وذلك  ليحسن موقفه مع إخوانه حتى لا يقولون: تكبر علينا، فهل فهمتم سرها أو لا؟  فهذا هو الفقه، ( فليسلم الكبير على الصغير )، أي: منزلة وسناً.( وليسلم  الماشي على القاعد )، فإذا كنت ماشياً وإخوانك جالسون، أو دخلت عليهم  مجلساً وهم جالسون، فأنت الذي تبدأ بالسلام: السلام عليكم، لِم؟ سر ذلك أن  القائم ممكن أن يكون في يده أو في جيبه مسدس فيفزعهم، فكيف يطمئنهم؟ أول ما  يدخل يقول: السلام عليكم، أما الجالس لو قام ليأتي بالعصا فبعيده عليه،  وعليه فالماشي إذا مر بمن هو جالس فهو الذي يبدأ بالسلام ليطمئنه ويؤمنه؛  لأن (السلام عليكم) معناها الأمان لكم.وليسلم القليل على الكثير، فمثلاً  نحن ثلاثة نمشي أو مررنا بعشرة ماشين، فالقليل هو الذي يسلم على الكثير،  فإذا دخلت على جماعة فقل: السلام عليكم، ولماذا يبدأ القليل بالسلام؟ حتى  لا تكلف عشرين واحداً من أجلك، فأنت ابدأ فقل: السلام عليكم، فأنتم اثنان  أو ثلاثة أسهل من أن يسلم أربعين واحداً جالسين أو ماشيين؛ لأن الذي يسن  هذه السنن، ويضع هذه التعاليم الربانية هو أستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها في دنيا  البشر، ألا وهو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ولا يسلمن أحدكم على امرأة  غير متجلاة من قواعد النساء، أي: إذا مررت بمؤمنة فلا تسلم عليها، وإنما غض  بصرك وامشِ، إلا أن تكون متجلاة في سن السبعين أو الثمانين وكاشفة عن  وجهها فلا بأس، أما محتجبة محترمة فلا تفتنها بالسلام، ولا تحملها أن ترد  عليك، لِم يا هذا؟ لأننا نتقي الفتنة، فلا نريد أن نقع في الإثم، إذ نحن لا  نسلم إلا لأجل الحسنات، فإذا كان العكس فحرام ولا يجوز.ومعنى هذا أنه لا  يجوز لنسائنا المؤمنات أن يرفعن أصواتهن أمام الفحول من الرجال، فلا تتكلم  المؤمنة ذات الحجاب إلا للضرورة، وليكن كلامها أيضاً معدوداً محدوداً، أما  أنها تقف في التلفاز وتتكلم وتتبجح فما هي بالمؤمنة ولا بالمسلمة بحق، أو  تتكلم في الإذاعة فيسمع صوتها الأبيض والأسود، فهل مات الرجال؟! قطعوا  ألسنتهم؟! ما وجدنا من يعلن هذا الإعلان إلا امرأة؟! يجوز للضرورة، لكن أما  والرجال حولها في الإذاعة بالمئات وهي تتكلم! لا يجوز ذلك أبداً؛ لأننا من  أتباع النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد نهينا عن ذلك، أما اليهود  والنصارى والبلاشفة الحمر فهذا شأنهم. لعلي بالغت؟ كم وكم من أمور تحدث من  النساء مخالفة لشرع الله تعالى، والله يقول:  وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [الأحزاب:32]، أي: يا نساء النبي!  وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [الأحزاب:32]، فإذا قرعت الباب وقلت: أين إبراهيم؟ فلا تزيد المرأة عن  كلمة: (غير موجود)، وذلك إذا كان غير موجود، أو كان في السوق، فتقول: في  السوق، أو كان في المسجد، فتقول: في المسجد، أو تقول: لا أدري إذا كانت لا  تعرف، وزيادة كلمة عن ذلك خروج عن الآداب الإسلامية، وقد بينا هذا لمؤمنات  المدينة وانتفعن بها، فكانت المرأة في المدينة إذا قرع الباب يقلن:  (مييين)! فقلنا: هذه الإمالة لا تصح، وإنما مَنْ؟ فيقول الطارق: إبراهيم،  أين زوجك؟ فترد المرأة: زوجي! تعني أبا أحمد؟ أظنه في المسجد، لا لا، عفواً  قد يكون في طريقه إلى هنا! كل هذا حرام لا يجوز.فإن قيل: يا شيخ! أنت  تقول: حرام هذا؟! نعم، فولينا وسيدنا ومالكنا أيها العبيد! ويا أيتها  الإماء! هو الذي علمنا هذا، وهو أعرف بما يسمينا ويرفعنا أو يهبطنا  وينزلنا، والحمد لله ما أصبحت المدنية تقول: (ميين)، وإنما (مَنْ؟).فهل  عرفتم السلام تحية أهل الجنة دار السلام أو لا؟ الحمد لله فقد أعطاناها  الله عز وجل، وهي بيننا ونعيش عليها، بينما حرم منها بلايين البشر حرماناً  كاملاً، فإذاً: نبدأ بالسلام، وإذا رد أخونا فليقل: وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله، وإن زاد: وبركاته أفضل، وإن اكتفى بـ(وعليكم السلام) فقد أجاز الله  له ذلك. وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ  رُدُّوهَا  [النساء:86]، فالأحسن أنك تقول: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله، وإن  زدت: وبركاته زادك الله عشر حسنات، وإن اكتفيت بـ(وعليكم السلام) فقد برأت  ذمتك وأخذت عشر حسنات. وبعضهم سأل فقال: ما حكم زيادة (ومغفرته) التي وردت  في الموطأ أصح كتاب بعد القرآن الكريم قبل ظهور البخاري ومسلم؟ فأقول:  وردت في حديث ضعيف لا قيمة له، ولذا فنكتفي: بـ(رحمة الله وبركاته).وإن  قيل: ياشيخ! بعض الناس يقول: هلا هلا! فأقول: هؤلاء هم البدو، إذ ما  علمناهم ولا جالسناهم، ولذلك إذا قال لك أحدهم: هلا هلا، فقل له: أولاً:  قل: وعليكم السلام، ثم رحب بي، لكن للأسف ما علمناهم، فمن منكم ذهب إلى  خيامهم وجلس معهم يبكي بين يديهم ويعلمهم؟ لا أحد.ولذا فأقول: من قال لك:  يا هلا، فإن كان في مستواك فقل له: يا أخي! وإن كان دونك فقل له: يا بني!  وإن كان أكبر منك فقل له: يا أبتاه! قل: وعليكم السلام، ثم قل لي: يا هلا  هلا، أما أن تسكت عن ذلك فقد أقررته على هذا الباطل، والمسئول أنت، فلو كان  كل واحد منا يسلم على أخ من الغافلين فيقول لك: يا هلا، فقل له: جزاك الله  خيراً، قل: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا   [النساء:87].                                 
** وجوب توحيد الله تعالى في عبادته                                                                                                   * *
                                هيا نتغنى بهذه الآية:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ  أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:87]، فاحفظها الليلة يا ابن عمي  ويا ابن أخي، وصل بها في النوافل، وذلك حتى ترسخ في ذهنك، وهي تكفي لأن  تصلي بها العشاء والظهر، وهي آية من أجل الآيات. اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ  أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:87] لا أحد،  اللَّهُ   [النساء:87]، من هو (الله)؟ أتريد أن تعرفه بذاته؟ ما تستطيع، ما تقدر،  ولكن تعرفه بصفاته وأسمائه وأفعاله، وهذا الاسم الجليل العظيم لا يسمى به  كائن سوى الله تعالى، ولو أن امرءاً سمى ولده (الله) لحكم بكفره ويستتاب أو  يقتل، ولو أن متعنتراً من جهال المسلمين أو من معاندة اليهود والنصارى سمى  ولده: الله، ويناديه بـ(يا ألله)، إن كان كافراً ازداد في كفره ويقتل، وإن  كان مسلماً يستتاب ثلاث ليالٍ وهو محبوس في دار الهيئة، يرجع أو لا؟ يتوب  أو لا؟ يستغفر أو لا؟ فإن أصر قطع رأسه. اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   [النساء:87]، ما معنى (لا إله إلا هو)؟ أي: لا معبود بحق إلا هو، إذ لا  يوجد في الملكوت الأعلى ولا في الملكوت الأسفل، ولا في غير هذه الملكوت من  يعبد بحق قط إلا الله تعالى، فمن أين لنا بهذا؟ سمعنا الناس يقولون فقلنا!  وهل يكفي هذا؟ لا يكفي، فأنت تشهد بين يديه: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، فعلى  أي شيء أقمت شهادتك؟ ما علمك الذي علمته وشهدت بمقتضاه أنه لا إله إلا  الله؟ الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، أي: لا معبود بحق إلا هو، فكل من عبِد فهو  عبادة باطلة؛ لأنه ظلم وأخذها بدون موجب ولا مقتضي ولا حق، إذ العبادة  استحقها الله بموجب أعظم الموجبات ومقتضى أسمى المقتضيات.مرة أخرى: الله  الذي لا إله إلا هو، أي: لا معبود في الكائنات يعبد بحق إلا هو، فإن قيل:  لمَ؟ فالجواب: استحق الله العبادة واستوجبها وأصبحت لازمة له؛ لأنه خالق  الخلائق، وموجد الموجودات، ومكون المكونات، فأنت عبد فاعبد خالقك، فمن  يلومك؟! وأنت عبد فاعبد رازقك، فمن يلومك؟! وأنت عبد فاعبد من مصيرك إليه  ومرجعك إليه، فمن يلومك؟! أما أن تعبد من لا يملك لك شيئاً، فبأي حق؟!  أيخلقك الله ويرزقك ويحفظ حياتك من رحم أمك إلى أن يتوفاك ولا تعبده وتعبد  غيره؟ أي ظلم أبشع من هذا الظلم؟ وأي ظلم أفظع من هذا الظلم؟ والله لا ظلم  أشد من هذا الظلم، إذ الشرك بالله ظلم، فهذا لقمان الحكيم النوبي السوداني  يعلم ولده فيقول له:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ  لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]، فما هو الظلم؟الآن لو أخذت النظارة من عينيك  يا فلان، فأكون بذلك قد ظلمتك، أو يقوم فلان فيبعدك من المجلس يا فلان،  فيكون بذلك قد ظلمك، أو يدخل أحدكم يديه في أذنيه ويغني، فيكون بذلك قد  ظلم، إذ ليس هذا مكاناً للغناء، أو يفتح سرواله ويبول عند السارية، وعليه  فالظلم هو وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، وهو درجات، فكونك تسب فلاناً ظلم، وكونك  تذبحه أعظم الظلم.إذاً: الشرك بالله تعالى ظلم عظيم؛ لأن الذي خلق ورزق  وأدار الكون والحياة كلها لا تعبده وتعبد غيره من مخلوقاته ممن صنع وخلق  وأوجد! سواء كان الشمس أو القمر أو ملك من الملائكة أو نبي من الأنبياء أو  صالح من الصلحاء، فضلاً عن التماثيل والأصنام والأحجار والقبور والمزارات  والأشجار، فكيف تُقبل عليها بقلبك ووجهك وتعبدها ولو بكلمة أو انحناء برأسك  لحظة؟!                                                                      
** الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء                                                                                                   * *
                                 اللَّهُ  [النساء:87]، الذي،  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [النساء:87]، لم قلنا: الذي؟ تفسير؛ لأن (الله لا إله إلا هو) ليس هو  الخبر، فـ(الله) مبتدأ، والخبر جملة:  لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ [النساء:87]،   اللَّهُ [النساء:87]، الذي،  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ [النساء:87]، ما له؟   لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ [النساء:87]، فأحببنا أن يفهم  المؤمنون والمؤمنات أن الله استحق العبادة ووجبت له دون غيره؛ لأنه خالق  الكون كله، ورازق ذاك الرزق كله، ومردنا ومصيرنا إليه، وجزاؤنا عليه بالخير  أو بغير ذلك، فكيف نعبد غيره؟!بعض الجاهلين يفهم أن العبادة هي أن يركع  للصنم أو للحجر أو يعلقه في عنقه، وهذا غير صحيح، إذ لا يصح أن تعبد أي  كائن من الكائنات بأي نوع من العبادات، فالله يعبد الانحناء بالركوع، والآن  نشاهد أمة كاملة راكعة، لمَ ركعتم؟ عبدنا الله عز وجل، قال تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ارْكَعُوا [الحج:77]، أمرنا فركعنا، فإذا جئت  من هو أعلى منك وركعت له فقد أشركت، فيا عقلاء تأملوا! إذا أشركت هذا  المخلوق فيما هو لله فقد أعطيته قسطاً منه، فهذا هو الشرك، يقال: السيارة  بيننا شركة، والدار بيننا شركة، وهكذا الشرك بيننا، وهذا الانحناء وهذا  الركوع خاص بالله تعالى.وأدنى شيء الحلف، فالذي يحلف بإنسان أو بمخلوق أو  بكائن سوى الله تعالى، والله لقد أشرك في عبادة الله تعالى؛ لأن الأكبر هو  الله، ولا يقسم ولا يحلف إلا بأكبر لا بكبير، ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك  )، قالها أبو القاسم معلماً ومحلماً، فلا نحلف أبداً لا بأم ولا بأب ولا  بأخ، وقد ذهب الناس للأسف إلى أن يحلفوا بكل شيء إلا الله، وسبب ذلك كله هو  الجهل، وأننا أيضاً لا نبلغ ما تعلمناه، فنسمع الليلة كلمة تساوي الملايين  وندفنها في قبورنا ولا نتحدث بها أبداً، بينما لو كانت كلمة سوء فإنها  تنتشر من بيت إلى بيت.لعل الشيخ واهم؟! لقد شخنا في هذه الأمة وعاشرناها  سبعين سنة، فهذه هي أحوالنا وهذه هي أوضاعنا، فكيف تسمع هدى وما تنقله؟!  عند باب المسجد تقول: سمعت كذا وكذا حتى يستقر ذلك الحكم في ذهنك وفي نفسك  وتقوى على العمل به، أما أن نسمع ولا نبلغ فوالله إنها لمصيبة.فهل عرفتم  الشرك؟ الذي يقف الآن أمام الحجرة: يا رسول الله! المدد، يا رسول الله!  الغوث، إني في كذا، والله لولا الشُرَط والبوليس المحيط بالحجرة لركع الناس  وسجدوا، وأقسم بالله على ذلك، بل ويضبطونهم وهم يطوفون، وذلك قبل أن يسدوا  الطواف كانوا يطوفون بالحجرة! أمة جاهلة هابطة.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  لم يسمح لصاحبه أن يقول له: ما شاء الله وشئت، وإنما قال له منكراً: ( قل:  ما شاء الله وحده )، فقد عاش عليه السلام ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة وهو رابط  الحزام يدعو إلى الله وتوحيده، ثم يرضى أن يعبد مع الله؟! أعوذ بالله.وهذا  المشرك: يا فاطمة! يا حسين! يا عبد القادر! يا سيدي فلان، يا سيدي فلان،  نسوا الله نسياناً كاملاً، والذي يموت على هذه الوضعية إن لم يتداركه الله  بأن يشهد شهادة حق وهو في سياق الموت، وذلك بأن يقول: لا إله إلا الله ثم  يتوفى عنها، وما عرف عبد القادر ولا البدوي، هو في عداد أهل النار والعياذ  بالله، ( من كان آخر كلامه من الدنيا: لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة ).وصل  اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (48) 
الحلقة (272)
تفسير سورة النساء  (53)


بين الله عز وجل في هذه الآيات حال المنافقين المنتكسين عن منهج الحق،  ووجوب قتلهم حيثما ثقفوا، إلا أنه سبحانه استثنى منهم صنفين؛ الأول قوم  يرتبطون بمعاهدات مع قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق أمان، فهؤلاء لا يقتلون من أجل  أولئك، والثاني قوم لا يريدون قتال المؤمنين ولا قتال قومهم، بل هم يريدون  الأمان لأنفسهم، فهؤلاء أيضاً لا يقاتلون، وهذا الحال ينطبق على من كان في  خارج جزيرة العرب، أما داخلها فقد نسخ هذا الحكم بآيات سورة براءة، فلا  يبقى دينان في جزيرة العرب.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق رجاءنا يا ولينا، إذ ليس لنا من ولي سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء  المدنية المباركة، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  حَدِيثًا   *  فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ  أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ  اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا   *  وَدُّوا  لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا  مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ  حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ فَإِنِ  اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا   *  سَتَجِدُونَ  آخَرِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ كُلَّ مَا  رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ  وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ وَيَكُفُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:87-91].فأولاً: أذكركم أن الآية  الأولى هي في تحقيق عقيدة الإيمان، بل في تحقيق أعظم أركانها وهو الإيمان  بالله رباً وإلهاً لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، والإيمان بالبعث الآخر، أي:  للجزاء على أعمالنا هذه في هذه الدنيا، ثم الجزاء إما دار السلام وإما دار  البوار، فاللهم اجعلنا من أهل دار السلام.وأما الآيات الأربع بعد ذلك فهي  في غزوة أحد، وتذكرون أن ابن أبي رجع بثلاثمائة من المنافقين وضعاف الإيمان  من الطريق، ولا شك أن رجوع هذا الرئيس مع ثلاثمائة قد أوجد هزة عنيفة في  قلوب المؤمنين، ولا عجب أن يختلفوا فيهم، فمنهم من يقول: يجب أن نقتلهم  ونقاتلهم، ومنهم من يقول: لا؛ رجاء أن يتوبوا، واسمع السياق:  فَمَا لَكُمْ  فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ ، أي: طائفتين،  وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ  بِمَا كَسَبُوا ، أي: نكسهم بما كسبوا، فبعد الإيمان عادوا إلى الكفر، وبعد  الأمن عادوا إلى الخوف، وبعد الآداب والأخلاق عادوا إلى سوء الأخلاق  والآداب، وهذا هو الارتكاس، فأركسهم لم؟  بِمَا كَسَبُوا [النساء:88]،  فحاشا لله عز وجل أن يركس شخصاً وهو ما فعل ما يستوجب الارتكاس، ولكن بما  كسبوا من نفاقهم وكفرهم ومكرهم واحتيالهم وبغضهم لرسول الله وللمؤمنين.  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ [النساء:88]، ما يهتدون،  ما تستطيعون، إذ من أذله الله لا تستطيع الخليقة كلها أن تهديه؛ لأن فعل  الله لا يقاوم، فكيف أراد الله إضلالهم وأنتم تهدونهم؟! ما تستطيعون،  ولماذا أراد الله إضلالهم؟ لأنهم استوجبوا ذلك بالاستمرار على الكفر والكيد  والمكر والأذى للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.إذاً: غضب الله عليهم فاستوجبوا عذاب  الله، فتأملوا قوله تعالى:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ  اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا [النساء:88]،  أي: طريقاً إلى هدايته، والخطاب لرسول الله والمؤمنين.بل وزاد من أحوالهم  فقال:  وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا [النساء:89]، فأطلعهم على  ما في قلوبهم،  وَدُّوا ، أي: أحبوا أشد الحب،  لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا  كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً [النساء:89]، وقد قلت بالأمس وإني على يقين:  إن عامة الكفار من المجوس من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين والوثنيين كلهم  يودون أن نكون كافرين مثلهم، بل ولا توجد طائفة تقول: لا، هؤلاء على نور  وعلى حق، اتركوهم هكذا، أو شجعوهم على هداية الناس، فهذا رمز لهذا المعنى،   وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً . إذاً:   فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ [النساء:89]، وقد ذكرنا أن بعضاً منهم كانوا في مكة، وقد كانوا  يأتون إلى المدينة يعلنون إسلامهم ويعودون إلى مكة فينافقون ويجارون عبدة  الأصنام والأوثان، فقال الله في شأنهم:  فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءَ ، أي: من هؤلاء الذين ذهبوا إلى مكة وعادوا،  حَتَّى  يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [النساء:89]، وذلك بأموالهم وأهليهم  وأولادهم، ويستقيموا معكم في المدينة، أما أن يمسكوا الحبل أو العصا من  جانبين أو من وسطه فلا.قال:  فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ  [النساء:89]، وأولياء جمع ولي، فمن وليك؟ الذي تحبه ويحبك، وتنصره وينصرك،  فلا تتخذوا منهم أحباء تحبونهم وتنصرونهم أبداً؛ لأنهم كفار منافقون، إلى  متى؟  حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [النساء:89]، ويصح أن نقول:  يهاجروا في سبيل الله، أي: ينقطعوا عن عبادة الكفر والباطل والشر إلى  الإيمان والعمل الصالح، أي: هجرة روحية، فيهجرون الكفر والضلال ويعودون إلى  الإيمان والاستقامة، ويصح لفظ الهجرة بهذا المعنى؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( والمهاجر بحق -من هو؟- من هاجر ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله )، أي:  أن المهاجر الحقيقي ليس الذي ينتقل من بلد إلى بلد، بل الذي يهجر ويتجنب  ما يغضب الله ورسوله من الذنوب والآثام.قال:  حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا ، عن الإيمان، إذاً  فَخُذُوهُمْ  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا  وَلا نَصِيرًا [النساء:89]، وهذا توجيه الله عز وجل للرسول والمؤمنين إزاء  هؤلاء المنافقين، سواء في المدينة أو خارج المدينة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            إِلَّا الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ  وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ فَإِنِ اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:90].ثم قال تعالى مستثنياً:  إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ   [النساء:90]، فمثلاً قبيلة من القبائل أو جماعة من الجماعات مرتبطة بميثاق  أو بعقد مع قبيلة أخرى، وتلك القبيلة بيننا وبينهم عهد وميثاق، فهؤلاء لا  ننقض عهدنا وميثاقنا معهم من أجل أولئك، وإنما نتركهم فلا نقاتلهم.وتأملوا:   إِلَّا الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ  مِيثَاقٌ  [النساء:90]، يصلونهم بماذا؟ بمعاهدة، فمثلاً: خزاعة مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبني بكر مع قريش، فإذا كانت جماعة مع خزاعة فلا ننصر  عليهم لا نقاتلهم،  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ  وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ  ، وهذا أولاً،  أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ  صُدُورُهُمْ ، أي: ضاقت،  أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ   [النساء:90]، أي: جاءوكم وصدورهم ضاقت ما استطاعوا أن يقاتلونكم ولا أن  يقاتلوا قومهم، إذ إن قومهم لا يريدون أن يسلموا ويدخلوا في الإسلام، وأنتم  ما تريدون أن يبقوا في الكفر، فضاقت بهم الحال، فماذا تصنعون معهم؟قال:   أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ  ، اتركوهم،  وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ  إذاً:  فَإِنِ  اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  ،  وهم كفار، وألقوا إليكم السلم، أي: وهو عدم الحرب،  فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:90]، فلا تقاتلوهم، فهؤلاء مضطرون،  فقومهم حاربوهم وأنتم كذلك، وصدورهم ضيقة، فإذا ما حاربوكم لا تحاربوهم، ثم  يمن الله عليهم فيقول: ولو شاء الله لسلطهم عليكم فلقاتلوكم، إذاً: فإن  اعتزلوكم ولم يقاتلوكم فاتركوهم، ولا تنس أن هذا كله قد نسخ بأن الجزيرة لا  يجتمع فيها دينان، فقد نسخ بآيات آخر ما نزل من سورة التوبة، فقال تعالى:   فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ  مَرْصَدٍ  [التوبة:5]، ووفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أصبحت على  الباب، فيموت الرسول ولم يبق في الجزيرة شرك ولا كفر؛ لأنها قبة الإسلام  وبيضته، لكن هذه التعاليم يستخدمها أئمة المسلمين في خارج الجزيرة مع الأمم  والشعوب، ولهم في ذلك حق، إذ إن هذا تعليم إلهي رباني.قال:  وَأَلْقَوْا  إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:90]، أي: لتقتلوهم أو تقاتلوهم، وهؤلاء ما يريدون أن يقاتلوكم ولا  يقاتلوا قومهم، فماذا يصنعون؟ هم في كرب وفي ضيق، إذاً اتركوهم فلا  تقاتلوهم.                                                                  
                                                                                            تفسير قوله تعالى: (ستجدون آخرين يريدون أن يأمنوكم ويأمنوا قومهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ  وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا  فِيهَا فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  وَيَكُفُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ  ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا  مُبِينًا  [النساء:91].ثم قال تعالى:  سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ يُرِيدُونَ  أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ  [النساء:91]، أي: يريدون أن  يمسكوا العصا من الوسط،  كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ   [النساء:91]، أي: إلى الكفر والشرك،  أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا  [النساء:91]،  فاسمعوا،  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  وَيَكُفُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ  ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ  [النساء:91]، أي: تمكنتم منهم،  وَأُوْلَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا  لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:91]، وهذه جماعة أخرى.  سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ  [النساء:91]، أي: غير الأولين، كيف حالهم؟   يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ  [النساء:91]، في  وقت واحد،  كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ  [النساء:91]، أي: فتنة  الشرك والكفر،  أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا  [النساء:91]، وهؤلاء،  فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  [النساء:91]، أي:  بمعاهدة أننا لا نحاربكم ولا تحاربونا،  وَيَكُفُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ   [النساء:91]، بالفعل؛ لأنه قد يعاهدون ويخونون، فهؤلاء،  فَخُذُوهُمْ  وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ  [النساء:91]، حتى ولو كانوا في  الكعبة، إذاً:  وَأُوْلَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا  مُبِينًا  [النساء:91].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           معاشر المستمعين! ومع شرح هذه الآيات الأربع أو الثلاث، وذلك زيادة في الفهم والعلم إن شاء الله.  ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولنا ولكم: [ أما الآيات الأربع  الباقية فقد نزلت لسبب معين، وتعالج مسائل حربية معينة، أما السبب الذي  نزلت فيه فهو اختلاف المؤمنين من أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في طائفة  من المنافقين أظهروا الإسلام وهم ضليعون في موالاة الكافرين، وقد يكونون  في مكة، وقد يكونون في المدينة، فرأى بعض الأصحاب أن من الحزم والعزم الضرب  على أيديهم وإنهاء نفاقهم ]، وفعلاً فقد اختلفوا فيهم، قال تعالى مصوراً  ذلك:  فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ  [النساء:88].قال: [  ورأى آخرون تركهم والصبر عليهم ما داموا يدعون الإيمان لعلهم بمرور الأيام  يتوبون، فلما اختلفوا واشتد الخلاف في شأنهم أنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات  فقال:  فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ  أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ  اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:88].ومعنى الآية: أي شيء صيركم في شأن المنافقين فئتين؟ والله  تعالى قد أركسهم في الكفر بسبب ما كسبوه من الذنوب العظام، أتريدون أيها  المسلمون أن تهدوا من أضل الله، وهل يقدر أحد على هداية من أضله الله؟  وكيف، ومن يضلل الله حسب سنته في إضلال البشر لا يوجد له هاد، ولا سبيل  لهدايته بحال من الأحوال.ثم أخبر تعالى عن نفسية أولئك المنافقين المختلف  فيهم فقال وهي الآية الثالثة:  وَدُّوا [النساء:89] ]، أي: في نفوسهم، ثم  قال: [  لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً  [النساء:89]، أي: أحبوا من قلوبهم كفركم لتكونوا مثلهم، وفيه لازم وهو  انتهاء الإسلام ]، أي: يريدون إنهاء الإسلام، وهذا الذي قلت لكم: لا يوجد  فريق في البشر من المشركين والوثنيين والكتابيين يريدون بقاء الإسلام  أبداً؛ إذ لو وجدت أمة أعجبها الإسلام ورغبت فيه فإنها تدخل فيه، فلماذا  تعيش بعيدة عنه؟ فكلهم يريدون ألا إسلام، لماذا؟ ليستووا مع المسلمين في  الهبوط والسقوط وفي جهنم والعياذ بالله.قال: [ ومن هنا قال تعالى محرماً  موالاتهم إلى أن يهاجروا ]، أي: يعودون إلى العمل الصالح والاستقامة، أو  يعودوا إلى المدينة ولا يبقوا في مكة أو خارجها، قال: [ فقال:  فَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ [النساء:89] تعولون عليهم في نصرتكم على  إخوانهم في الكفر ]، يعني: يقاتلون معكم، قال: [ وظاهر هذا السياق أن هؤلاء  المنافقين هم بمكة ]، وهذا ظاهر الآية، قال: [ وهو كذلك. وقوله تعالى:   حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ [النساء:89]؛ لأن الهجرة إلى  المدينة تقطع صلاتهم بدار الكفر، فيفتر عزمهم ويراجعوا الصدق في إيمانهم  فيؤمنوا، فإن هاجروا ثم تولوا عن الإيمان الصحيح إلى النفاق والكفر فأعلنوا  الحرب عليهم،  فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا [النساء:89]؛ لأنهم بارتكاسهم  لا خير فيهم ولا يعول عليهم.ثم في الآية الأخيرة يقول: استثنى لهم الرب  تعالى صنفين من المنافقين المذكورين ]، أي: استثنى الله تعالى لرسوله  والمؤمنين صنفين من أولئك المنافقين المذكورين، قال: [ فلا يأخذونهم أسرى  ولا يقاتلونهم:الصنف الأول: الذين ذكرهم تعالى بقوله:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ [النساء:90]، أي:  يلجئون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق، فبحكم استجارتهم بهم طالبين الأمان  منهم، فأمنوهم أنتم حتى لا تنقضوا عهدكم. والصنف الثاني: قوم ضاقت صدورهم  بقتالكم وقتال قومهم، فهؤلاء الذين لم يستسيغوا قتالكم ولا قتال قومهم، إن  اعتزلوكم فلم يقاتلوكم فلا تأخذوهم ولا تقتلوهم واصبروا عليهم؛ إذ لو شاء  الله تعالى لسلطهم عليكم فلقاتلوكم ]، إذاً فاتركوهم، [ وهذا الصنف هو  المعني بقوله تعالى:  أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ [النساء:90]. فما دام الله  تعالى قد كفهم عنكم فكفوا أنتم عنهم، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  فَإِنِ  اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ  [النساء:90]، أي: المسالمة والمهادنة،  فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلًا [النساء:90]، أي: لأخذهم وقتالهم.هذا وهناك صنف آخر:  ذكر تعالى حكم معاملته في الآية الخامسة والأخيرة، وهي قوله تعالى: ستجدون  قوماً آخرين غير الصنفين السابقين،  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ  وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ [النساء:91]، فهم إذاً يلعبون على الحبلين كما  يقال،  كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ [النساء:91]، أي: إلى الشرك،   أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا [النساء:91]، أي: وقعوا فيها منتكسين؛ إذ هم منافقون،  إذا كانوا معكم عبدوا الله وحده، وإذا كانوا مع قومهم عبدوا الأوثان لمجرد  دعوة يدعونها يلبون فيرتدون إلى الشرك-والعياذ بالله-وهو معنى قوله تعالى:   كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا [النساء:91]،  وقوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ  السَّلَمَ [النساء:91]، أي: إن لم يعتزلوا قتالكم، ويلقوا إليكم السلام،  وهو الإذعان والانقياد لكم، ويكفوا أيديهم بالفعل عن قتالكم، إذاً:   فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأُوْلَئِكُمْ  جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا [النساء:91] ]، لا شك في  الإذن في قتالهم، ثم قال: [ أي: حجة واضحة على جواز أخذهم وقتلهم حيثما  تمكنتم منهم، وعلى أي حال كان، هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الخمس مع العلم أن  الكف عن قتال المشركين قد نسخ بآيات براءة، إلا أن لإمام المسلمين أن يأخذ  بهذا النظام عند الحاجة إليه؛ فإنه نظام رباني ما أخذ به أحد وخاب أو خسر  أبداً، ولكن خارج جزيرة العرب، إذ لا ينبغي أن يجتمع فيها دينان ].وقد عدنا  من حيث بدأنا، إذ هذه الأحداث تمت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ثم نسخ الله تعالى هذا السلم بين المسلمين والمشركين نهائياً، وله إعلان من  قبل أعلن في الجزيرة بكاملها: من كان بينه وبين الرسول عهد، شهر أو شهرين  أو ثلاثة إلى أربعة أشهر، فننتظر حتى تنقضي الأربعة الأشهر، فإذا انسلخت  فالقتال، واسمعوا هذه الآيات المباركة:  بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  *   فَسِيحُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ  [التوبة:1-2]، أيها المشركون!  أي: عندكم أربعة أشهر، فإما أن تدخلوا في الإسلام أو تخرجون من الجزيرة أو  تلتحقون بالهند أو بشرق الدنيا أو بغربها، فهذا شأنكم.لكن  فَإِذَا  انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ  فالجواب:  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ  حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ  كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [التوبة:5]، فهذه  الآية نسخت العفو أو السلم بين الرسول والمؤمنين والمشركين بالجزيرة؛ لأن  الإسلام قد انتشر ووفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أوشكت، إذاً هنا أعلن  هذا الإعلان الإلهي وأعلنه حتى في الحج، وهو أن للمشركين فسحة أربعة أشهر،  فمن أراد أن يدخل في الإسلام فليتفضل، ومن أراد أن يرحل إلى شرق الدنيا أو  إلى غربها فليفعل، أما أن يصر على الشرك والكفر هنا فلا، إذ بمجرد أن تنتهي  هذه الأربعة أشهر يقتلون.ويبقى أن هذه الآيات يستعملها إمام المسلمين مع  الدول المجاورة، أي: قضية عهود ومواثيق وعدم اعتداء، وكل هذا واسع، أما في  الجزيرة فلا يجتمع فيها دينان.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب توحيد  الله تعالى في عبادته ]، وأخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ  [النساء:87]، أي: لا معبود بحق إلا هو، وقد سرحنا النظر  والعقل في الملكوت كله، والله لا يوجد من يستحق أن يعبد إلا الله، فمن يدلل  على هذا أو يبرهن؟ لا خالق للخلق ولا مكون للكون إلا الله، إذاً فكيف يعبد  مخلوق مكون والخالق المكوِّن لا يُعبد؟! بأي عقل هذا؟! سرح النظر في  الملكوت كله والله لن تجد من يستحق أن يعبد إلا الله عز وجل،  اللَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ [النساء:87]، أي: لا معبود بحق يقتضي أن يعبد إلا الله  عز وجل، وحق الله علينا لنعبده مقابل خلقنا ووهبنا حياتنا كلها، ووهب لنا  الكون كله، ومع ذلك ننكر فضله ولا نطيعه؟! وأخرى أيضاً: هل الله عز وجل في  حاجة إلى عبادتنا؟ لا والله، إذاً لم يكلفنا، هذا حرام، وهذا حلال، وقم  بكذا، وافعل كذا؟! والجواب: والله لمن أجل إسعاد الإنسان وإكرامه، ولو عرف  هذا البشر ما كفر أحد، فاليهود والنصارى والمشركون والمجوس لمَ هم هاربون  من عبادة الله تعالى؟ ما فهموا، ولذلك هذا الإسلام من أجلكم لتكملوا آداباً  وأخلاقاً وأبداناً وعقولاً، وتسعدوا في حياتكم هذه، وفي الحياة الأبدية  الباقية، لكن ما فهموا هذا، والذين ما فهموا هذا ودخلوا في الإسلام يتألمون  من هذه الواجبات ويشمئزون وينقبضون، ويقولون: كيف نصوم؟ كيف نصلي؟ لن تكمل  ولن تسعد ولن تفضل ولن تشرف إلا بهذه العبادات، فهل يستطيع كائن من كان أن  يقول: إن العبادة الفلانية ضارة غير نافعة؟ أو يقول: إن المحرم الفلاني  ضار تحريمه، إذ لو أحل لكان أنفع؟ اترك علماء النفس والاجتماع والدنيا  كلهم، ما حرم ولا أحل ولا أوجب إلا من أجل إسعاد البشرية وإكمالها، وهو في  غنى مطلق عن الخلق، إذ كان ولم يكن شيء غيره.قال: [ وجوب توحيد الله عز وجل  ]، في أي شيء؟ باللسان أو بالقول والعمل؟ الجهال عندنا المسبحة في يده: لا  إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، لما يأخذه النعاس وتسقط  المسبحة يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر! والله قد عايشناهم ولا تقولوا: إن هذا  الكلام باطل، فهو يذكر: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، وجزاه الله  خيراً، ونعم الذكر هذا، لكن ما فهم معنى لا إله إلا الله، إذ تسقط المسبحة  من يده فيقول: يا رسول الله! وقد قلت لكم: إني كنت مع سائق من السلفيين،  لكن ما انشرح صدره بعد، فخرجت السيارة عن الطريق فقال: يا رسول الله! يا  رسول الله! هل الرسول ينقذك؟ وهل يسمعك ويراك؟ وهل يمد يده إليك؟ لم تلعب  يا عبد الله؟ إذ لو وقفت أمام قبر ألف سنة وأنت تدعوه والله ما رد عليك  بشيء أبداً، وإن قلت: لا، فامش إلى سيدي البدوي، أو عبد القادر الجيلاني،  وادعوه كم عاماً، والله لن تسمع صوته ولن يرد عليك، ولا قضى حاجتك أبداً،  مع ما أفرغته على نفسك من غضب الله وسخطه، إذ ما يريد الله لك وأنت عبده أن  تضل عاماً كاملاً ولا تعرف الطريق إليه.وقد بينا للصالحين والصالحات أمثلة  حية: فلو مررت يا أخي أو يا بني برجل أمام دار خربة، فالباب والسقف موجود  لكن ما فيها سكان، إذ إنها متهدمة، فرأيته يقول: يا أهل الدار! إني جائع،  يا أهل البيت! أخوكم ظمآن، ومررت به، فأسألكم بالله تقولون: دعه يدعو أو  ماذا تقولون؟ تقول: يا بني! يا أخي! ما في الدار أحد أبداً، لكن امش إلى  دار فيها سكان، أليس هذا هو؟ والآن يمر إخواننا بالواقفين على الأضرحة  والقبور: يا سيدي فلان! يا مولاي فلان! وليس هناك من يقول لهم: يا جماعة  أنتم غالطون، إن هؤلاء أموات لا يمدونكم بشيء أبداً، ولا يقدرون عليه، بل  ولا يعرفون نداءكم ولا طلبكم، فهل عرفتم معنى التوحيد؟ أي: توحيد الله في  العبادة، بحيث لا يعبد معه غيره بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة، فالذي تعبدنا  الله به معروف، وقد جاء في الكتاب وبينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى  كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف العبادة. فهل الدعاء عبادة؟ فيه تعب؟ فيه أموال  تنفقها؟ سفر تقطعه؟ إذاً كيف أن الدعاء عبادة؟ العبادة: الركوع، والسجود،  والطواف، وإنفاق المال، والذكر، أما الدعاء فكيف يكون عبادة؟ أولاً: هذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( الدعاء هو العبادة )، وهذه صيغة حصر،  وورد بسند ضعيف: ( الدعاء مخ العبادة )، وهو كذلك؛ لأن الحيوان إذا نزع  مخه هل يبقى حياً؟ وكذلك العبادة إذا أخذ منها الدعاء ماتت، وما بقيت صلاة  ولا حج ولا جهاد، وإليكم الصورة لتعرفوا أن الدعاء هو العبادة: قم يا  إسماعيل وارفع يديك، وأنا الآن أقرأ لكم حاله: هذا العبد فقير ومحتاج  ومضطر، وهو في هم وكرب، ما الدليل؟ لولا فقره يمد يديه؟ والله لفقير، والله  عز وجل هو الغني، فقد رفع يديه إلى الله، والله فوق سمواته، فهو رفع يديه  فوق، ولو كان يعرف أن من يجيب دعاءه ليس بفوق، لنكس يديه إلى الأرض، أو  لقال هكذا عن يمينه أو هكذا عن شماله، لكنه عرف أنه لا يجيب دعاءه إلا الله  الذي فوق سماواته، فوق عرشه، بائن من خلقه، ولهذا رفع كفيه إليه يطلبه  ويسأله حاجاته العاجلة والآجلة، وثانياً: أن هذا الذي رفع يديه يسأل ربه،  هل سمعتم صوته؟ لا، إذاً كيف يسمع الله صوته؟ هذا لعلمه أن الله عز وجل لا  يخفى عليه من أمر الخليقة شيئاً، فهو يعلم السر وأخفى، فقد أيقن هذا العبد  أن الله قد سمعه ويسمعه وهو يناديه ويناجيه، وثالثاً: لو كان هذا العبد  يعلم أن الله عز وجل لا يسمعه، فهل سيكلمه؟ لا، لكن هو يدعو: يا رب! يا رب!  فمعناه إيمان يقيني أن الله يسمعه، كما لو كان هذا العبد أيضاً يعلم أن  هناك من يقضي حاجاته ويعطيه سؤله، والله لما افتقر إلى الله ولا رفع كفيه  إليه.وصورة حقيقية أخرى: أنت الآن تقول لأخيك: من فضلك ناولني عصاي، أو  ناولني نعلي من فضلك، فهل يجوز هذا أو لا يجوز؟ يجوز، لم؟ لأنه يسمعك ويراك  ويقدر على أن يعطيك، أو فلان من فضلك أعطني عشرة ريال نريد أن نتعشى بها،  فهل هذا يجوز أو لا؟ نعم يجوز لأنه دعا حياً يسمع ويقدر على أن يعطي، أما  دعاء الأموات من عيسى ومريم إلى العزير إلى عبد القادر إلى البدوي إلى رسول  الله وفاطمة والحسين، كل هؤلاء كيف يعطونك؟! كيف يسمعون عنك؟! كيف يعرفون  حالك يا عبد الله؟! إذاً عليك بالله عز وجل القائل:  ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ  لَكُمْ [غافر:60].فهل عرفتم أن الدعاء هو العبادة؟ أظهر فقره وربه هو  الغني، وسأل ربه لعلمه بأنه يسمع صوته ويقدر على إعطائه، فأغمض عينيه عن  الكون والحياة كلها، إذ لم يجد غير الله تعالى يرفع كفيه إليه.ولهذا فإن  الدعاء هو العبادة، والحمد لله فهناك يقظة وعودة، وإلا قبل خمسين سنة والله  لولا هذه الدولة القرآنية لرأيتم الركع والسجد والطائفين والسائلين بأعلى  الأصوات: يا رسول الله! يا أبا فاطمة! يا كذا! وكأنهم ما قرءوا القرآن،  وهكذا كانت أمتنا خلال ثلاث أو أربعمائة سنة بهذه الطريقة، تزور ضريح سيدي  فلان الخميس أو الاثنين، نساء ورجالاً، بل وينقلون المرضى، ووالله لقد نقلت  والدتي ابنتها سعدية وهي مصابة بمرض جنون إلى سيدي عبد الرحمن الأخضري على  حمارة أكثر من ثمانية كيلو، ووضعتها في ضريح عبد الرحمن الأخضري للشفاء،  وهذا قبل أن تتعلم والدتي من طريقي، وذلك أيام كنا يتامى، أما وقد تعلمت  وأصبحت موحدة فإنها ماتت على لا إله إلا الله، فهذه أمور كالشمس، ومن أراد  أن يتفضل فليذهب إلى الأضرحة في أي بلد، كالأضرحة الممتازة كسيدي أحمد  البدوي، وكسيدي عبد القادر، وسيجد الآن أمماً جاثمة على ركبها تدعو  وتسأل.ما سبب ذلك؟ والله إنه الجهل، حتى لو كان مضللين ما يستطيعون أن  يضللوا العالمين أبداً، وإنما يضللون الجاهل، أما الذي عرف كيف يضللونه؟!  فهيا نقضي على هذا الجهل، فما الطريق؟ وما السلاح الذي نقضي به على الجهل؟  بالأموال؟! والله لا مال ولا سلاح ولا هرج ولا مرج إلا فقط أن نسلم أنفسنا  لله تعالى، فنقول: يارب! خذ قلبي ولساني ووجهي لك، وأهل القرية أو أهل مكان  ما يجتمعون في بيت ربهم كاجتماعنا هذا، فالنساء وراءنا والرجال أمامنا،  وليلة يأخذون آية كليلتنا، وأخرى حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وطول العام وهم كذلك، والله ما تمضي سنون إلا ولا يوجد جاهل ولا  جاهلة، وذلك بدون كتابة ولا قلم، فيتعلمون ويعملون، ولا تسأل عن ثمار ذلك  ونتائجه الطيبة، فينتهي الحسد والبغض والعداء والشرك والباطل، ويظهر الخير  والولاء والصفاء والمحبة.فكم يكلفهم هذا؟ لا شيء، وقد قلنا لهم: إن اليهود  والنصارى في أمريكا وأوروبا إذا دقت عندهم الساعة السادسة أوقفوا العمل  والله العظيم، وذهبوا إلى دور السينما والمراقص والملاهي، وأنتم يا ربانيون  لمَ لا توقفون العمل في السادسة وتأتون إلى بيوت ربكم بنسائكم وأطفالكم،  فتتعلمون الهدى، وترتقون إلى سماء الكمالات من طريق قال الله قال رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (49) 
الحلقة (273)
تفسير سورة النساء  (54)

لما ذكر الله عز وجل فيما سبق قتال المنافقين متى يجوز ومتى لا يجوز، ناسب  أن يذكر بعدها قتل المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه خطأ وعمداً، وبين سبحانه حكم  ذلك، فذكر أنه لا ينبغي لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً إلا في حال الخطأ، أما في حال  العمد فلا يكون ذلك منه ولا يتأتى له وهو مؤمن، ومن فعل ذلك فقد توعده  الله عز وجل بوعيد شديد، وهو تعرضه لغضب الله وسخطه ولعنته وتخليده في  النار عياذاً بالله.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً إلا خطأ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ).وها نحن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين من سورة النساء المدنية المباركة،  فهيا نتلو هاتين الآيتين ونتأملهما ونتدبرهما، ثم نشرح ونبين، ثم نعزم على  أن نعمل، إذ إن هذا هو الطريق، وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا  خَطَأً وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ  وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا فَإِنْ  كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ  مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ  فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:92-93].  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً   [النساء:92]، أي: أن قتل مؤمن لمؤمن آخر جائز في القتل الخطأ، أما مؤمن  يقتل مؤمناً متعمداً فلا، إذ ليس هذا من شأنه أو مما يتهيأ له، بينما الخطأ  يقع، كأن أراد أن يرمي غزالاً فرمى امرأة، أو أراد أن يضرب حماراً فضرب  أخاه.  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً   [النساء:92]، أي: اللهم إلا في حال الخطأ، أما عمداً وعدواناً فلا يصدر هذا  عن مؤمن،  وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً  [النساء:92]، ماذا عليه؟   فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ  [النساء:92]، وتحرير الرقبة المؤمنة لأنه  لوث نفسه وإن لم يكن عامداً، ولأن هذا المقتول كان يعبد مولاه، فأنت عندما  تقتله فأنت تمنع تلك العبادة وتقطعها، ولأنه لا بد وأنه فرط، إذ لو تنبه  واحترز ما كان ليقتل خطأ، لكن وجود غفلة وعدم مبالاة تسبب في هذا القتل،  فلهذا لا بد من كفارة، وهذه الكفارة هي تحرير رقبة مؤمنة، أما الرقبة  الكافرة فلا تنفع، إذ لو تعتق خمسين يهودياً فلا ينفع، بل لا بد وأن تعتق  رقبة مؤمنة، وهذا أيام كانت الرقاب تباع في الأسواق، أما الآن فقد انتهت،  لكن قد يدور الزمان كما كان وتوجد.  وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ   [النساء:92]، فعتق الرقبة حق الله، والدية حق أولياء الميت، ومعنى: مسلمة:  أي: مؤداة كاملة بدون تباطؤ ولا تراخ،  إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا   [النساء:92]، أي: يتصدقوا بها على القاتل، ويقولون: ما نأخذ دية، أجرنا على  الله.  فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ   [النساء:92]، أي: إن كان هذا المقتول خطأً من قوم عدو لنا، وبيننا وبينهم  العداء والحرب، وليس بيننا وبينهم عهد ولا ميثاق وهو مؤمن، فعلى القاتل  تحرير رقبة مؤمنة فقط، ولا دية، إذ لا نعطي لهم أموالنا لنعينهم على حربنا  وقتالنا، وهذا تدبير ربنا العليم الحكيم. فَإِنْ كَانَ  [النساء:92]، أي:  المقتول،  مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ  [النساء:92]، أي: والحال أنه مؤمن،  فماذا علينا؟ قال:  فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ  [النساء:92]، أي: فتحرير رقبة  مؤمنة، أما كافرة فلا تنفع. وهنا الإمام مالك رحمه الله يرى اجزاء الرقبة  الصغيرة، سواء كانت بنتاً صغيرة أو ولداً صغيراً، وبعض أهل العلم يقول: لا  بد أن يكون بالغاً، والآية عامة، فكون الصغير يجزي فلا بأس. وَإِنْ كَانَ  مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ  [النساء:92]، أي: إن قتل  مؤمن مؤمناً آخر وهو من دولة أخرى، وبينكم وبينهم معاهدة وسلم وعدم اعتداء،  فالحكم تحرير رقبة مؤمنة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله، وحينئذ يجوز أن نعطيهم  الدية؛ لأنهم لا يقتلوننا بها أو يشترون بها السلاح لقتالنا، ولما بيننا  وبينهم من عهد وميثاق، لكن إن كانت الدولة معادية فلا دية؛ لأن في ذلك  إعانة منا لهم بالمال على حربنا، وهذا تشريع العليم الحكيم. فَمَنْ لَمْ  يَجِدْ  [النساء:92]، أي: فمن لم يجد الرقبة التي يعتقها، أو ليس عنده مال  ليشتري رقبة فيعتقها، فالواجب:  فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ  تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:92]، ويكفيه هذا، أما الدية فعلى العاقلة،  والعاقلة هم الأعمام وأبناء الأعمام، أي: الرجال الذكور، فهم الذين يسددون  دية القتيل، لكن إن لم يجد القاتل الرقبة فيصوم شهرين متتابعين، كأن يصوم  رجب وشعبان، أو شوال وذي القعدة، أو ذي الحجة ومحرم، والمرأة إن حاضت أو  نفست فتبني، كأن صامت عشرين يوماً ثم حاضت فتركت الصلاة والصيام سبعة أيام،  فتبني على الماضي فتواصل صومها، وكذلك المريض إن صام شهراً ثم مرض عشرة  أيام أو عشرين يوماً، ثم شفي من مرضه فيستأنف الصيام فيبني على ما مضى،  اللهم إلا المسافر فلا عذر له، وإلا لكان كل واحد يسافر ليستريح من الصيام،  فالمسافر يسافر وهو صائم أو يترك سفره نهائياً.  تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ   [النساء:92]، أي: هذه توبة يتوب الله بها عليه،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا   [النساء:92]، أي: بخلقه،  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:92]، أي: في تشريعه، فلنسلم  لله ولنطأطئ رءوسنا له، ولا حق لأحد أن يعمل على التأويل بالتبديل  والتغيير؛ لأن الله أولاً عليم بكل شيء، وثانياً: أنه حكيم في شأنه كله،  فلا يشرع أبداً إلا ما فيه صلاح العباد والأمة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يقتل مؤمناً متعمداً فجزاؤه جهنم...)               * * 
           وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ  خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ  عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93]. يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا [النساء:93]، ما جزاؤه؟ قال:  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا  فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا  عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]، فهذا الذي يقدم على قتل المؤمن ظلماً وعدواناً ما  كان بالمؤمن الحق، ولهذا لا تقل: كيف؟  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا  فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا  عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]، كالكفار.أعود فأقول:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ  يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً [النساء:92]، فنفهم من هذا الأسلوب  الرباني أنه ليس والله من شأن المؤمن الحق ولا مما يكون وصفاً له أو مما  يتأتى له أن يقتل مؤمناً اللهم إلا في حال الخطأ، وهنا يقول:  وَمَنْ  يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا  وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93]، شأنه شأن من مات على الكفر، أو كالكافر، فتأملوا هذه!والذي  عليه الجمهور من أمتنا المرحومة: أنه من الجائز أن يقتل المؤمن أخاه  المؤمن، لكن هل له توبة والله يقول:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]؟ كان  عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما إذا سأله السائل: هل لقاتل النفس  من توبة يا عبد الله بن عباس؟ فيقول له: قتلتَ أو لم تقتلْ؟ فإن قال: لم  أقتل. قال: وأي توبة لقاتل النفس والله يقول:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]؟! اذهب،  وإن قال: قد قتلتُ. فيقول له: وأي مانع يمنعك من أن تتوب وباب الله مفتوح،  وهو القائل:  وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ [النور:31]؟! وهذا من الحكمة؛ لأنه لو قال له: لا  توبة لك فإنه سيقتله، ولا ننسى ذاك الإسرائيلي الذي كمل المائة بالراهب  الذي قال له: لا توبة لك، وإن لم يقتل المفتي فسيقتل غيره؛ لأن القاتل  سيقول: ما دمت أنني إلى جهنم إذاً أشفي صدري، فيأخذ في القتل والفجور وما  إلى ذلك.إذاً: فمن الرحمة بالقاتل أن يقال له: تب إلى الله عز وجل، أكثر من  الدموع والبكاء والصدقات، وأعتق الرقاب ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلاً، ويبقى  هذا إعلان عن القضاء الإلهي، ثم بعد ذلك إن شاء الله أنفذه وإن شاء ما  أنفذه،واسمع إلى صيغة هذا الحكم الإلهي، يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ  مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ [النساء:93]، أي: مقابل جريمته:   جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ  لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]، لكن هل الله ملزم بأن ينفذ هذا؟  الوعد ثق بأن الله لا يتخلف وعده، لكن الوعيد قد الله تعالى يرحم عبده، قد  يتوب عليه. إذاً: أساساً لا يوجد مؤمن بحق يقتل مؤمناً أبداً؛ لأن الله  تعالى قال:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً  [النساء:92]، أي: ليس من شأنه أو من وصفه أو مما يتأتى له أو يقع منه  اللهم إلا في حال الخطأ فنعم، وهنا يقول في الآية الأخيرة:  وَمَنْ  يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ [النساء:93]، أي: مقابل  جريمته:  جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ  وَأَعَدَّ [النساء:93]، أي: هيأ له،  عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]، وهو  عذاب النار. ونعود إلى كلمة الحبر ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، فإذا جاءك من  يسألك: هل لقاتل النفس من توبة؟ فاسأله: هل قتلت أم لا؟ فإن قال: أنا ما  قتلت، وإنما أسأل عن الحكم، فقل له: أي توبة تكون له وحكم الله معلن عنه  ومفروغ منه:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ  جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ  لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]؟! وإن قال: أنا قتلت، فقل له: فأي شيء  يمنعك من التوبة؟ تب إلى الله عز وجل، وأكثر من الصلاة والدموع والبكاء  بين يديه، وأكثر من الصدقات وعتق الرقاب عسى الله عز وجل أن يعفو عنك فهو  أرحم الراحمين.                                                                  
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات              * * 
          اسمعوا إلى تفسير هاتين الآيتين مرة أخرى وتأملوا، قال تعالى:   وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً   [النساء:92]، أي: في حال الخطأ، إذ إن هذا ممكن وجائز. وَمَنْ قَتَلَ  مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً [النساء:92]، فماذا عليه؟  فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ  مُؤْمِنَةٍ [النساء:92]، ولا يصح تحرير رقبة كافرة، بل لو أعتق ألف رقبة  كافرة فلا ينفع؛ لأن الله نص على الإيمان في الرقبة، والسر في ذلك أن  الرقبة المؤمنة إذا أعتقها عبدت الله تعالى، فتحررت من رق العبودية لغير  الله، وأصبح وقتها كافياً لأن تعبد الله عز وجل، وأما الرقبة الكافرة لما  تعتقها فإنها تزيد في الكفر والمعاصي، فأنت تحرر الرقبة المؤمنة لتتمكن من  عبادة الله عز وجل، كما أن الرقبة فيها إحياء روح، إذ إن القاتل قد أمات  روحاً، وبعتقه هذه الرقبة المؤمنة فقد أحيا روحاً، وهيئ الفرصة لهذه الروح  حتى تعبد الله عز وجل.ثم قال:  وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ  [النساء:92]، والدية بيانها كالآتي: إما أن تكون مائة بعير، أو ألف دينار  ذهباً، أو اثنا عشر ألف درهم فضة، وهذه هي الدية المطلقة، والعاقلة هي التي  تقوم بها لا القاتل وحده، وهذا في حال القتل الخطأ، كأن رمى غزالاً فأصاب  إنساناً، فيشاركه أقرباؤه في الدية، والآن ممكن يقومونها بالريالات، وأما  القتل شبه العمد كأن يضرب إنساناً بعصا، أو يأخذ حجراً فيضربه بها، فالغالب  أن الإنسان لا يموت من الضرب بالعصا أو بالحجر، لكن هذه الحال تستدعي أنه  أراد قتله، وهنا تغلظ دية شبه العمد. قال: ومن الغنم ألف شاة، ثم قال: وهل  الإبل تخمس أو لا؟ قال: في هذا خلاف، ومذهب الشافعي ومالك أنها تخمس، ووجه  تخميسها: عشرون حقة، وعشرون جذعة، وعشرون بنات مخاض، وعشرون بنات لبون،  وعشرون بنو لبون ذكوراً، ففي الحكم الأول مائة من الإبل ولو كانت ابن لبون  أو من نوع واحد؛ لأن فيها تخفيفاً، لكن ما دام القتل شبه عمد فيجعلونه بهذه  الطريقة: عشرون حقة، والحقة هي الناقة الكبيرة التي تلد، وعشرون جذعة  دونها في السن، وعشرون بنات مخاض لها سنة فقط أو سنتين، وعشرون ابن لبون،  وهذا عند الشافعي ومالك رحمهما الله.قال: ويغلظ دية شبه العمد، بأن يكون  أربعون منها في بطونها أولادها، أي: كلها حبالى حاملات، وشبه العمد ما كان  بأداة لا تقتل عادة كالعصا ونحوها؛ لحديث: ( إلا إن دية الخطأ شبه العمد ما  كان بالسوط والعصا مائة من الإبل منها أربعون في بطونها أولادها ).إذاً:  فالتخميس عام، وهو ما ذهب إليه الشافعي ومالك ، أي: عشرون من كذا، وعشرون  من كذا، وذلك مطلقاً في غير شبه العمد، أما مع شبه العمد وهو القتل بالعصا  ونحوها، فهذا الذي تغلظ فيه الدية، وذلك أربعون منها في بطونها أولادها.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           نعود إلى دراسة الآيات في الشرح الذي بين أيدينا.  ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول المؤلف: [ لما ذكر تعالى في الآيات السابقة قتال  المنافقين متى يجوز ومتى لا يجوز، ناسب-إذاً-ذكر قتل المؤمن الصادق في  إيمانه خطأ وعمداً وبيان حكم ذلك، فذكر تعالى في الآية الأولى أنه لا ينبغي  لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً إلا في حال الخطأ، أما في حال العمد فلا يكون ذلك  منه ولا يتأتى له وهو مؤمن؛ لأن الإيمان نور يكشف عن مدى قبح جريمة قتل  المؤمن وما وراءها من غضب الله تعالى وعذابه، فلذا لا يقدم على ذلك اللهم  إلا في حال الخطأ، فهذا وارد وواقع ] أي: في حال الخطأ.قال: [ وحكم من قتل  خطأ: أن يعتق رقبة ذكراً كانت أو أنثى مؤمنة، وأن يدفع الدية لأولياء  القتيل إلا أن يتصدقوا بها فلا يطالبوا بها ولا يقبلونها-بالمرة-والدية  مائة من الإبل، أو ألف دينار ذهب، أو اثنا عشر ألف درهم فضة، هذا معنى قوله  تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً  وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ  مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا  [النساء:92]، فإن  كان القتيل مؤمناً ولكن من قوم هم عدو للمسلمين محاربين، فالواجب على  القاتل تحرير رقبة مؤمنة لا غير ] أي: لا دية حتى لا يستعين بها العدو  علينا.قال : [ إذ لا تعطى الدية لعدو يستعين بها على حرب المسلمين، وإن كان  القتيل من قوم كافرين وهو مؤمن أو كافر-لا فرق بينهما-ولكن بيننا وبين  قومه معاهدة، على القاتل تحرير رقبة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله، فمن لم يجد  الرقبة ] أي: ما قدر على شرائها أو ليست بموجودة.قال: [ صام شهرين  متتابعين، فذلك توبته لقول الله تعالى:  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ  شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:92]، عليماً بما يحقق المصلحة لعباده، حكيماً في  تشريعه-وتقنينه-فلا يشرع إلا ما كان نافعاً غير ضار، ومحققاً للخير في  الحال والمآل ] وهذا شأن العليم الحكيم.قال: [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  الأولى، أما الثانية فإنها بينت حكم من قتل مؤمناً عمداً عدواناً، وهو أن  الكفارة لا تغني عنه شيئاً ] أي: أن الكفارة بالعتق لا تغني عنه شيئاً.قال:  [ لما قضى الله تعالى له باللعن والخلود في جهنم، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا  وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93] ] ولهذا قد تعيش في مدينة أو في قرية مائة سنة فلا تجد مؤمناً  قد قتل مؤمناً، بل أسر قديمة منذ القرون ما ثبت عنهم أن فرداً منهم قتل  مؤمناً، وذلك لعظم هذه التبعة.قال: [ إلا أن الدية أو القصاص لازمان ] أي:  إن قتل عمداً فلا بد من الدية والقصاص أيضاً، والقتل الخطأ فيه الدية، فمن  باب أولى القتل العمد، إذ فيه القصاص والدية، قال تعالى:  وَكَتَبْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ  [المائدة:45]، فالقبيلة أو العائلة تدفع الدية وهو يقتل إلا أن يعفوا  أولياء القتيل فهذا شأنهم.قال: [ إلا أن الدية أو القصاص لازمان ما لم يعف  أولياء الدم ] أي: إذا عفا أولياء الدم عن القصاص فلهم ذلك، وإن عفوا عن  الدية فكذلك، وهنا أذكر السامعين بقول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ  [البقرة:143]، يوم القيامة، ومعنى (وسطاً): خياراً عدولاً، وهذه الوسطية  لها مثل شائع بين ألسنة العلماء، فاليهود بنو إسرائيل قبل نزول عيسى عليه  السلام وقبل نزول الإنجيل؛ كان إذا قتل أحدهم إنساناً فلا دية ولا عفو، بل  يجب أن يقتل، فشددوا فشدد الله عليهم، وذلك لغلظ أكبادهم وشدة عنادهم،  فأدبهم الله تعالى، ثم جاء عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام في بني إسرائيل ونسخ  الكثير من أحكام التوراة بالإنجيل، وفرض الله عليهم أن من قتل لا يقتل ولا  يدفع دية، وعلى أهل الميت أن يعفوا عن الدية وعن القاتل، فانظر إلى هذا  الإفراط والتفريط عند هؤلاء الناس، فالإفراط عند النصارى، إذ فرطوا فلا دية  ولا قتل، والتفريط عند اليهود، ثم جاء المسلمون فخيرهم: إن شئتم خذوا  الدية واعفوا، وإن شئتم اقتلوا، فهم مخيرون، فجئنا وسطاً لا إفراط ولا  تفريط،  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا [البقرة:143]. فإذا قتل  الرجل آخر فأهل الميت بالخيار، فإن شاءوا عفوا عن القاتل لله تعالى،  وأعتقوه ليعبد الله وأجرهم على الله.، والدية إن شاءوا أخذوها وإلا فلا.  قال: [  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:92]، عليماً بما يحقق  المصلحة لعباده، حكيماً في تشريعه، فلا يشرع إلا ما كان نافعاً غير ضار  ومحققاً للخير في الحال والمآل ] في الدنيا والآخرة.قال: [ هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى، أما الثانية فإنها بينت حكم من قتل مؤمناً عمداً عدواناً،  وهو أن الكفارة لا تغني عنه شيئاً ] أبداً، فلا عتق ولا صيام. قال: [ لما  قضى الله تعالى له باللعن والخلود في جهنم، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ  مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93]، إلا أن الدية أو القصاص لازمان ما لم يعف أولياء الدم، فإن  عفوا عن القصاص ورضوا بالدية أعطوها، وإن طالبوا بالقصاص اقتصوا، إذ هذا  حقهم، وأما حق الله تعالى فإن القتيل عبده خلقه ليعبده، فمن قتله فالله  تعالى رب العبد خصمه، وقد توعده بأشد العقوبات وأفظعها ].أقول: أولياء  المقتول بالخيار، إن شاءوا عفوا وإلا فلا، وحق الله تعالى ما هو؟ لنستمع  إلى هذه الجملة:قال: [ إلا أن الدية أو القصاص لازمان ما لم يعف أولياء  الدم، فإن عفوا عن القصاص ورضوا بالدية أعطوها، وإن طالبوا بالقصاص اقتصوا،  إذ هذا حقهم، أما حق الله تعالى فإن القتيل عبده خلقه ليعبده، فمن قتله  فالله تعالى رب العبد-هو-خصمه، وقد توعد بأشد العقوبات وأفظعها والعياذ  بالله تعالى وذلك حقه، قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93] ] وقد أخبر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن فتناً ستقع، وقال لـعبد الله بن عمر رضي الله  عنهما: ( يا عبد الله! كن عبد الله المقتول ولا تكن عبد الله القاتل )،  فإذا اشتعلت نار الفتنة في قرية أو في مدينة أو في إقليم، أو في جماعات،  فإن الرسول يختار لك أن تكون المقتول ولا تكون القاتل؛ لما علمنا مما توعد  الله به،  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93]، فذهبت  صلاته وجهاده وحجه وعبادته لعشرات السنين.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                وهنا قال: [ من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: بيان أن المؤمن الحق  لا يقع منه القتل العمد للمؤمن ] واستنبطنا هذا من قول الله تعالى:  وَمَا  كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً  [النساء:92]،  إذاً: بيان أن المؤمن الحق الصادق الإيمان لا يقع منه القتل العمد للمؤمن  أبداً، أما قتل الكافر في الجهاد فواجب.قال: [ ثانياً: بيان جزاء القتل  الخطأ ] ما هو؟ قال: [ وهو تحرير رقبة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله ] وأخذنا هذا من  قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ  مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ [النساء:92].قال: [  ثالثاً: إذا كان القتيل مؤمناً وكان من قوم كافرين محاربين، فالجزاء ] ما  هو؟ قال: [ تحرير رقبة ] مؤمنة فقط، ثم قال: [ ولا دية ]؛ لئلا نعينهم  بالأموال، ولو نفقه هذه لتخلينا عن كل الكمالات التي نستوردها منهم، سواء  في الأكل أو في الشرب أو في اللباس وغيرها، ولو كنا نشتريها من المسلمين  فلا بأس، أما نشتريها من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين فنعطيهم أموالنا من أجل  ألا شيء إلا للشهوات والأهواء فقد أعناهم، ولو أخذنا بهذه الآية والله ما  فعلنا، وهذه الدية ما نعطيهم أبداً، وذلك حتى لا يتقووا بها علينا وهم  أعداء لنا. إذاً: هذه الكماليات في الطعام أو في الشراب أو في اللباس أو في  المركوب، هذه الزائدة عن الحاجة لا قيمة لها، وبالتالي لا نستوردها من  أعدائنا، لكن لو كنا نستوردها من ديار المؤمنين فلا بأس، إذ إنها تقوي  إخواننا، أما أن نشتريها من اليهود والنصارى فنعطيهم الأموال من أجل أن  نترفه حتى نهبط ونلصق بالأرض فلا.قال: [ رابعاً: إذا كان القتيل من قوم بين  المسلمين مثياق، فالواجب الدية وتحرير رقبة ] فمثلاً إيطاليا أو اليونان  بيننا وبينهم عهد وسلم وعدم اعتداء، ومات مؤمن هناك فلا بد من الدية وعتق  رقبة، لكن لو كانت الحرب معلنة بيننا وبين اليهود مثلاً فلا دية، وهذا  مثال، وإلا فاليهود ما بيننا وبينهم حرب، إذ عندنا معاهدات من الأمم  المتحدة فيما إذا أعلنت الحرب.قال: [ رابعاً: إذا كان القتيل من قوم بين  المسلمين ميثاق، فالواجب الدية وتحرير رقبة ]. قال: [ خامساً: فمن لم يجد  الرقبة ] ماذا يصنع؟ قال: [ صام شهرين متتابعين ] وهذا التتابع ضروري، فلو  حاضت أو نفست فإنها تبني ولا تستأنف، وكذلك إذا مرض الرجل وقد صام عشرين  يوماً، فإنه لما يشفى يبني، مثله مثل الطائف إذا طاف ثلاثة أشواط ثم رعف أو  تعب، فذهب بعيداً ليستريح، فإنه يبني ولا يستأنف. قال: [ سادساً وأخيراً:  القتل العمد العدوان يجب له أحد شيئين: القصاص أو الدية حسب رغبة أولياء  الدم ] أي: أن أولياء الدم مخيرون، فإن شاءوا خذوا الدية، وإن شاءوا خذوا  الرجل وقتلوه.قال: [ وإن عفوا فلهم ذلك-أيضاً-وأجرهم على الله تعالى، وعذاب  الآخرة وعيد الله إن شاء الله أنجزه، وإن شاء عفا عنه ] وله الحمد  والمنة.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (50) 
الحلقة (274)
تفسير سورة النساء  (55)


لقد امتن الله عز وجل على عباده بأن هداهم للإيمان، وأمرهم بتبليغ دينه  ونشره في أصقاع الأرض، وشرع لهم في سبيل ذلك الجهاد، وبين لهم آدابه وما  يلزمهم عند ملاقاة أعدائهم، من التثبت من حالهم، والتأكد من كفرهم قبل  إعمال السيف فيهم، وذلك لاحتمال وجود المؤمنين المستخفين بينهم، فإذا ادعى  بعضهم الإيمان فيكف عنه، ولا يطمع فيما عنده من غنيمة ومتاع، لأن ما عند  الله من الأجر والثواب أعظم من أي غنيمة مادية ومكسب عاجل.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر جميعاً بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! ما زلنا مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة، وها نحن مع هذا النداء الرباني، وتلاوته  بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَتَبَيَّنُوا وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ  أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ  كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا  [النساء:94].في الدرس السابق  للآيات الثلاث التي درسناها، أذكركم بأن المؤمن الحق الصدق لا يتأتى منه  قتل امرئ ظلماً وعدواناً أبداً، إذ ليس هذا من شأنه وعادته، والدليل على  ذلك قول الله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا  إِلَّا خَطَأً [النساء:92] أما عدواناً وعمداً فلا، إذ لا يستطيع ذلك ولا  يتأتى له.كما عرفنا أن قتل الخطأ يجب على صاحبه أو فاعله أمران:الأول: عتق  رقبة، إذ إنه قتل نفساً فأحيا نفساً أخرى، فهذه بتلك.الثاني: الدية لأولياء  المقتول، ومقدارها مائة بعير أو ألف دينار أو اثنا عشر ألف درهم، وتقوَّم  بحسب الظروف، وتكون على العاقلة، أي: على أقرباء القاتل من أبيه كالأعمام  وأبنائهم والإخوان وأولادهم، فيساهمون فيها كل بقدره. كذلك عرفنا أن  المقتول إذا كان مؤمناً، وبيننا وبين قومه عداء وحرب، فعلى القاتل العتق  فقط، فإن عجز عن العتق صام، ولا تعطى الدية لمن بيننا وبينهم عداء لئلا  يتقوون بها علينا.مرة أخرى: يقول الله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ  يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً [النساء:92]، ثم قال:  وَمَنْ قَتَلَ  مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً [النساء:92]، فماذا عليه؟  فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ  مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا  [النساء:92]، أي: إلا إذا تصدقوا وقالوا: ما نأخذ الدية، فلهم ذلك. فَإِنْ  كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ [النساء:92]، أي: إن كان  المقتول من قوم أعداء لنا وهو مؤمن، فماذا يجب على القاتل؟  فَتَحْرِيرُ  رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ [النساء:92]، ولا دية. وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ  بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ [النساء:92]، أي: وعهد وسلم وعدم حرب  واعتداء،  فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ [النساء:92]، أي: إن كان  بيننا وبين أولئك القوم معاهدة وسلم وعدم اعتداء فلا بد وأن نعطي الدية  لأهل المقتول مؤمناً كان أو كافراً، ثم إن عجز القاتل عن العتق، إما لا  وجود للأرقاء والعبيد كما هو الحال الآن، أو وجدوا ولكن عجز عن شراء أمة أو  عبد، فمن رحمة الله بعباده المؤمنين أنه يصوم القاتل شهرين متتابعين بدلاً  من االعتق، إذ قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ  مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:92].فهذه هي الكفارة في القتل الخطأ، فعلى المؤمن أن يحتاط ويحترس  ويتنبه في أفعاله، ولا يصبح يتخبط فيقتل الناس ويقول: ما تعمدت، بل لا بد  من الاحتراس الكامل، فإذا أراد أن يرمي بسهم فقبل أن يرمي به فلا بد وأن  ينظر إلى ما حول تلك الجهة التي سيرمي إليها، وكذلك أيما عمل من شأنه أن  يوجد مثلاً ضرراً، فقبل ما يقوم به يتنبه وينظر، وهذا ما يسمى بالاحتياط  والاحتراس، فلما وقع منه هذا القتل، بم يمحو هذا الإثم؟ بما بين الله  تعالى، وذلك بعتق رقبة مؤمنة ودية لأصحاب القتيل، فإن عجز عن الرقبة صام  شهرين متتابعين.أما القتل العمد العدوان ظلماً وعدواناً، فهذا يقول الله  تعالى فيه:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا [النساء:93]، أي: يعمد  إلى مؤمن فيقتله ظلماً وعدواناً،  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا  وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:93]، فإذا ذكرنا الكلمة الأولى-أي: فجزاؤه جهنم خالداً فيها-فنقول:  هذا لا يفعله إلا كافر، إذ لو كان مؤمناً ما يقدم على هذا، وحينئذ لا  نحتاج إلى تأويل قوله:  وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا  فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:93].وقاتل نفسه كقاتل  غيره سواءً بسواء، ولا تقل: من قتل نفسه فإنما إثمه ومسئوليته عليه؛ لأن  هذه النفس ملك لله تعالى، فكيف يصح قتلها؟ الجزاء واحد.واللطيفة التي  حفظناها عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما ما ننساها، وهي: أنه إذا سألك  مؤمن قائلاً: هل لقاتل النفس من توبة؟ أتقبل توبة من قتل نفساً عدواناً  وظلماً؟ فتجيبه بما يلي: هل قتلت؟ فإن قال: نعم، فقل له: وما يمنعك من  التوبة؟! ومن يحول بينك وبينها والله تواب رحيم؟! تب يا عبد الله! فيأخذ  ذاك المؤمن في البكاء والتوبة والاستغفار، وإن قال: ما قتلت، وإنما فقط  أسأل، فقل له: وكيف يتوب من حكم الله عليه بالخلود في جهنم وغضب عليه  ولعنه، وهذا المسلك حسن، ومن الخير أن نسلكه، فلا نقنط من رحمة الله تعالى  من قتل فيزداد في سفك الدماء والقتل والتدمير، ولا نبيح ذلك ونقول لمن لم  يقتل: له التوبة إن قتل، فيقوم أحدنا ويذبح أخاه ويقول: سأتوب إلى الله بعد  ذلك. وأهل التوحيد إذا ماتوا على التوحيد ودخلوا النار يعيشون أو يخلدون  فيها دهراً ثم يخرجون منها، وصيغة هذا الحكم الإلهي تقول: هذا هو الجزاء،  إن شاء الله أنفذه، وإن شاء عفا ولم يؤاخذ القاتل، فيبقى باب الله مفتوحاً  للمؤمنين.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله فتبينوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ فَتَبَيَّنُوا وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ  لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ  اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا   [النساء:94].اسمعوا هذا النداء:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [النساء:94]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، فهل يناديك سيدك ولا تقول: لبيك؟! هل يناديك  مولاك يا عبد الله ولا تبصر ولا تسمع لما يدعوك إليه؟ الجواب: لن يكون هذا  أبداً، وقد درسنا هذا واستقر في نفوسنا هذا العلم العظيم وهو: أن نداءات  الله عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين في القرآن الكريم بلغت تسعين نداءً.  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:94]، ولمَ يناديهم بعنوان الإيمان؟  قال: لأن المؤمنين أحياء، والحي ينادى ليؤمر أو ينهى، أو يبشر أو يحذر أو  يعلم لكمال حياته، أما الميت فتناديه؟ هل يسمع النداء؟ وإن فرضنا أنه سمع  فهل يقول: لبيك ويطيعك في ما تأمر أو تنهى؟ الجواب: لا.  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:94]، أي: يا معشر الأحياء! بإيمانهم؛ لأننا  علمنا أن الإيمان الحق الصحيح هو بمثابة الروح، والروح إذا دخلت الجسد حيي  هذا الجسد، فالعين تبصر، والأذن تسمع، واللسان ينطق، وإذا فارقته فلا الأذن  تسمع، ولا العين تبصر، ولا اللسان ينطق، فلهذا يناديهم سيدهم ومولاهم: يا  أيها الذين آمنوا.وعلمنا بالاستقراء والتتبع لنداءات الرحمن التسعين أنه لا  ينادينا إلا لأمر مما يلي: أولاً: إما ليأمرنا بفعلي أو اعتقادي أو قولي  ما من شأنه أن يكملنا ويسعدنا، ووالله الذي لا إله غيره! لا يأمرنا الله  ربنا إلا من أجل إكمالنا وإسعادنا.ثانياً: ينادينا لينهانا عن اعتقاد فاسد،  أو عن قول باطل، أو عن عمل سيء، أي: لينهانا عما يضر بنا، عما يشقينا  ويردينا. ثالثاً: ينادينا ليبشرنا بخبر يسرنا ويزيد في نشاطنا للخيرات  والصالحات.رابعا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (51) 
الحلقة (275)
تفسير سورة النساء  (56)

إن الجهاد في سبيل الله سبحانه وتعالى مرتبة عظيمة ومنزلة رفيعة، وقد نفى  الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يستوي في الأجر والمنزلة من يجاهد بنفسه وماله من  المؤمنين، ومن يقعد عن الجهاد بخلاً بماله وضناً بنفسه أن يقدمها لله عز  وجل، ولكن الله استثنى من الذين لم يجاهدوا أولي الضرر، فجعل لهم أجر  المجاهدين رغم قعودهم عنه لصلاح نياتهم ورغبتهم في الجهاد لولا وجود ما  يعيقهم، وحتى مع وجود العذر فإن المجاهد يفضل على من لم يجاهد لعذر درجة في  الجنة، لما حازه من سبق، وما قدمه من تضحيات.                    * *
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم  في سبيل الله فتبينوا ...) وما بعدها من  كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر جميعاً بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق  اللهم لنا رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء  المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومعنا آيتان كريمتان قبل الشروع في تلاوتهما ثم  في تفسيرهما أذكر الناسين بما جاء في الآيتين السابقتين، وتلاوتهما بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَتَبَيَّنُوا وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ  أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ  كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا  [النساء:94].                                 
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: مشروعية السير في  سبيل الله غزواً وجهاداً ] وذكرنا أيضاً أن السير إلى الحج، أو إلى العمرة،  أو إلى طلب العلم، أو لزيارة الأرحام وصلتهم، أو لزيارة الصالحين الأحياء  لا الأموات، كل هذا يعتبر سيراً في سبيل الله عز وجل، لكن المقصود هنا  بـ(في سبيل الله): الغزو والجهاد في سبيل الله.قال: [ ثانياً: وجوب التثبت  والتبين في الأمور التي يترتب عليها الخطأ فيها ] أي: ينبغي لنا معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! أن نتثبت ونتبين في الأمور التي إذا وقع فيها خطأ  كان الضرر والألم الكبير. ومن أقرب ما أشير إليه: يا سائقي السيارات!  تثبّتوا في سياقتكم! وتأملوا واحترسوا؛ لأنكم تحملون أرواحاً، ويمر بين  أيديكم أرواحاً، وقتل النفس خطأ قد عرفتم ماذا يترتب عليه؟ الدية وعتق  رقبة، فإن عجز صام شهرين متتابعين؛ لأنه ما تحفّظ وما تثبّت وما  تبيّن.فعلينا معاشر المؤمنين! أن نتبيّن وأن نتثبت في الأمور كلها، فلا  نصدر حكماً إلا على علم، ولا نتحرك حركة إلا على بينة وعلم.قال: [ ثالثاً:  ذم الرغبة في الدنيا إذا كانت تتعارض مع تقوى الله عز وجل ] أي: ذم الدنيا  من مال وجهاه وسلطان إذا كانت تتعارض مع تقوى الله عز وجل، أما قال تعالى:   فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ  [النساء:94]؟ فهم قتلوا هذا العبد  وقد سلّم عليهم ليدلل على أنه مسلم، ولكن لاحت الرغبة في نفوسهم في الغنيمة  والمال، فقالوا: ما قال: السلام عليكم إلا تقية فقط لنفسه، فهو حقيقة من  قوم كافرين محاربين، لكن من كان معه فقد هرب، وهو ثبت على أنه مسلم، لكن  الأصحاب رضي الله عنهم تعرضوا لهذه المحنة، ونزل فيهم قوله تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَتَبَيَّنُوا وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ لَسْتَ  مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ  مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ كُنتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ [النساء:94]، أي:  أنتم.قال: [ رابعاً: الاتعاظ بحال الغير والاعتبار بالأحداث المماثلة ]،  أما كنتم يا أصحاب رسول الله كافرين مشركين؟ من أنعم عليكم بالإيمان  والإسلام؟ فكذلك أيضاً هذا مثلكم كافر وقد أنعم الله عليه بالإسلام  والإيمان، أما كنتم تخافون من المشركين وترهبونهم ولا تعلنون عن إسلامكم؟  فكذلك هذا أيضاً كان مع قوم كافرين مختفياً، ما استطاع أن يظهر إسلامه،  وهذا هو التأديب الإلهي، فيا ليتنا نأخذ به.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي  الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم ...)** 
          ونعود إلى الآيتين الكريمتين اللتين وصلنا إليهما، وتلاوتهما بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ غَيْرُ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً وَكُلًّا  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَفَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ عَلَى  الْقَاعِدِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  دَرَجَاتٍ مِنْهُ وَمَغْفِرَةً  وَرَحْمَةً وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:95-96].يروى أن عبد  الله بن أم مكتوم لما نزلت هذه الآية بهذه الصيغة: ( لا يَسْتَوِي  الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ )، جاء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم -أمير  المدينة-ذاك الذي نزل فيه قوله تعالى:  عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى   *  أَنْ  جَاءَهُ الأَعْمَى   *  وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى  [عبس:1-3]،  فعاتب الله تعالى رسوله في عبد الله بن أم مكتوم الأعمى، إذ كان الرسول  يتصدى لرجالات قريش في مكة ليدعوهم إلى الإسلام، فجاء هذا المؤمن الأعمى  إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مشغول بصناديد قريش، وقال: يا رسول  الله! علني، فعبس الرسول في وجهه، فنزل هذا القرآن الكريم: بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم،  عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى  [عبس:1]، ولو قال: عبست وتوليت فقد يغمى على  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ لا يطيق ذلك، لكن رحمة الله بأوليائه وصالح  عباده جاء بصيغة الماضي فقال:  عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى   *  أَنْ جَاءَهُ  الأَعْمَى   *  وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى   *  أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ  فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى   *  أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى   *  فَأَنْتَ لَهُ  تَصَدَّى   *  وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلَّا يَزَّكَّى   *  وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَكَ  يَسْعَى   *  وَهُوَ يَخْشَى   *  فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى   *  كَلَّا..   [عبس:1-11].أريتم هذا؟! انظر إلى الكمال المحمدي، ثم أصبح رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم إذا جاء ابن أم مكتوم الأعمى يقف له ويجلسه على فراشه  ويقول: ( مرحباً بالذي عاتبني فيه ربي )، فهل فينا من يفعل مثل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ألسنا أتباع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ألسنا  مأمورين بالتخلق بأخلاقه والتأدب بآدابه؟ فإن قيل: يا شيخ! ما تعلمنا هذا  ولا عرفناه، وبالتالي فنحن معذورون، لا والله، لم لا نتعلم ونعمل؟نعود  فنقول: لما نزلت هذه الآية بهذه الصيغة: (لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنفُسِهِمْ ...) الآية، أتى عبد الله بن أم مكتوم إلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقال: كيف وأنا أعمى يا رسول الله؟ فما برح مكانه حتى نزلت:   غَيْرَ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ  [النساء:95]، استثناء على قراءة النصب، وهي  قراءة سبعية، والأصل: ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ )،  إذ كيف يستويان؟! هذا ضن بماله وبخل بنفسه، وهذا أنفق ماله وخرج بنفسه،  وبالتالي فكيف يستويان؟!(لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  غَيْرَ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ)، أو  غَيْرُ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ  وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ   [النساء:95]، فإن قرأنا بالنصب فاستثناء ويصلح حالاً، وإن قرأنا بالرفع فهو  نعت للفظ (القاعدون).وأصحا
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (52) 
الحلقة (276)
تفسير سورة النساء  (57)


توحيد الله عز وجل في العبادة وإقامة شعائر دينه هو الهدف الأسمى والمطلب  الأعظم من العباد، والعبد المؤمن مطالب بإقامة هذه الشعائر في بلده وأرضه،  فإن لم يستطع وحيل بينه وبين ذلك وجب في حقه الهجرة إلى بلد يستطيع فيه  إقامة شعائر دينه، ولا عذر له في عدم الهجرة ما لم يكن من الضعفة أو النساء  أو الولدان، الذين لا يقدرون على الهجرة ولا يهتدون إلى مسالكها، فأولئك  عفا الله عنهم مكثهم بين ظهراني المشركين.                      
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس بإذن الله كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما زلنا مع سورة  النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وقبل الشروع في دراسة آيات جديدة أعيد  إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات تفسير الآيتين اللتين درسناهما  البارحة.يقول تعالى:  لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  غَيْرُ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ  [النساء:95]، رجال دفعوا أموالهم وقدموا  أرواحهم رخيصة في سبيل الله، وآخرون بخلوا بالمال وضنوا بالنفس فكيف  يستوون؟ لا يستوون أبداً. فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً [النساء:95]، والقاعدون هم  أولو الضرر، إذ إنهم قعدوا لعلل قامت بهم، كالعرج والعمى والمرض، فهل  يستوون مع المجاهدين؟ لا، ولكن لهم درجة. وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ  الْحُسْنَى [النساء:95]، ما الحسنى يا أبناء الإسلام؟ الجنة، قال تعالى:   لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى [يونس:26]، وللذين أساءوا جهنم والعياذ  بالله، والسر والعلة هو أن من أحسن فقد زكى نفسه وطيبها وطهرها فأصبحت  أهلاً للملكوت الأعلى كأرواح الملائكة في الطهر والصفاء، ومن أساء إليها  فقد خبثها ودساها ودفنها بأوضار الذنوب والآثام، وهذه النفس خبيثة منتنة  كأرواح الشياطين، وهيهات هيهات أن تفتح لها أبواب السماء وتدخل الجنة، قال  تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا  تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ  حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ [الأعراف:40]، فمستحيل أن  يدخل البعير في عين الإبرة، وكذلك صاحب النفس الخبيثة الملطخة بأوضار  الذنوب والآثام مستحيل أن تفتح له أبواب السماء، وأن يخترق مسافة سبعة آلاف  وخمسمائة عام. إذاً: من الليلة نعزم على ألا يبقى بيننا سارق ولا زان ولا  كاذب ولا مراب ولا مشرك ولا ضال، وذلك حتى نسعد ونكمل في الدنيا والآخرة.   لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ [يونس:26]، والزيادة هي  النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، فلا سعادة أعظم من النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم،  إذ يرفع الجبار الحجاب عن وجهه فينظرون إليه فتغمرهم فرحة ما عرفوها، اللهم  اجعلنا منهم. فهيا إذاً نطهر هذه الأرواح، فلا غل ولا غش ولا كبر ولا حسد  ولا شرك ولا رياء ولا نفاق، لكن لا بد من العمل، إذ يقول الله تعالى في  سورة النساء:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ [النساء:123]، فكن أبيضاً أو أسوداً،  أعجمياً أو عربياً، ابن النبي الفلاني أو أباه، كل هذا لا قيمة له، وإنما  فقط  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10].مرة أخرى:  لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  غَيْرُ أُوْلِي الضَّرَرِ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ [النساء:95]، لمرض،   دَرَجَةً وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَفَضَّلَ اللَّهُ  الْمُجَاهِدِينَ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  *  دَرَجَاتٍ  مِنْهُ وَمَغْفِرَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:95-96].في البارحة قد تهيأنا للجهاد بالنية، إذ يقول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )، ويقول أيضاً: ( إن بالمدينة  رجالاً ما سلكتم فجاً ولا سرتم مسيراً إلا كانوا معكم، حبسهم العذر )،  فالمسلمون الآن محبوسون بالعذر، إذ إنه ليس هناك خلافة إسلامية تحمل راية  لا إله إلا الله، وتدعو إلى الله وتقاتل من أجلها.إذاً: فنحن الآن فقط  ننتظر حتى يرفعوا راية لا إله إلا الله، أي: حتى يعلنها إمام المسلمين  فيقول: الله أكبر، وعند ذلك يكون قد أتيحت لنا الفرصة، أما الآن فليس هناك  فرصة أبداً، لكن لا يوجد الآن بلد في العالم يمنعنا من أن نصلي ونؤذن فيه،  يمنعنا من أن نقيم الصلاة فيه، أو ندعو فيه إلى أن نعبد الله وحده، حتى  روسيا البلشفية الحمراء تحطمت وانتهت، فلأي شيء نغزو؟!كما ذكرنا كلمة  وكررناها كثيراً وما بلغني أن مستمعاً نقلها قط، وهي أنه ما دام أن الله قد  فتح لنا الدنيا بتدبيره وهو العليم الحكيم، فيجب أن تكوَّن لجنة عليا من  علماء هذه الملة -أهل الكتاب والسنة- يشارك فيها كل بلد إسلامي بعالمين،  وتصبح أفراد هذه اللجنة ثمانون عالماً أو نيفاً وثمانون، ويضعون خارطة  للكرة الأرضية من البرازيل إلى كذا، ويعرفون الجاليات الإسلامية في كل بلد،  فأوروبا شرقها غربها، وأمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية، وكندا، والشرق بكامله،  واليابان، والصين، فيعرفون كل جالية أين هي موجودة؟ وكم عدد أفرادها؟ كم  مسجداً فيها؟ وما حاجتها؟ وبعد ذلك يعلنون للمسلمين إعلان السر حتى لا  يرهبوا أعداء الإسلام: أن على كل مسلم في العالم أن يساهم بدينار واحد،  فإذا كان عدد أفراد الدولة الفلانية عشرة ملايين، افرض أن خمسة ملايين من  النساء، وبالتالي يؤخذ منهم خمسة ملايين دولار، وكذلك دولة عدد أفرادها  مثلاً عشرون مليوناً، فيؤخذ منهم عشرة ملايين، وتصبح ميزانية لا نظير لها،  وبحالة من السر والخفاء.ثم إن هذه اللجنة تتولى توزيع الكتاب، وتتولى إرسال  المربين والمعلمين والمزكين للأرواح، وتتبنى بناء المسجد، وتوحد المذهب،  فلا مذهبية ولا طائفية، وإنما قال الله وقال رسوله، وذلك كعهد رسول الله  وأصحابه وأولادهم، فلا حنفي ولا شافعي ولا حنبلي ولا مالكي ولا أباضي ولا  زيدي، وإنما فقط مسلم، قال الله وقال الرسول.ولا تعجب فنحن لنا أكثر من  أربعين سنة ونحن لا ندرس مذهباً معيناً، وإنما قال الله وقال رسوله، وذلك  حتى تنتهي الفرقة نهائياً، فلا إقليمية ولا طائفية ولا وطنية هابطة، وإنما  مسلمون فقط، ويأخذ ذلك النور يمتد في تلك الأراضي المظلمة، فوالله ما هو  إلا ربع قرن وقد أصبح الإسلام فوق ما نتصور.وإذا استقام المسلمون في  الجاليات فسوف ينتقل إلينا من بركتهم ما يجعلنا نستقيم نحن في بلادنا  الإسلامية، إذ إننا نستحي ونخجل عندما لا نستقيم كاستقامتهم، فلمَ لا نفعل  هذا وقد أراحنا الله من الجهاد بالسيف والرشاش والصاروخ؟!                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم  قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن مع هذه الآيات الأربع، يقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنتُمْ  قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ  اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ  جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا   *  إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ  الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا  يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا   *  فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ  عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا   *  وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً وَمَنْ  يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ  يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:97-100].قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  [النساء:97]، وهؤلاء هم  كل من مات ونفسه مدنسة مظلمة متعفنة بأوضار الذنوب والآثام. إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ  [النساء:97]، والأصل: تتوفاهم. الْمَلائِكَةُ   [النساء:97]، أي: ملك الموت وأعوانه، وذلك حال كونهم  ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ   [النساء:97]، أي: أنهم رضوا بالبقاء في ديار الكفر والشرك، فما استطاعوا  أن يوحدوا الله وأن يعبدوه، ولا أن يصوموا ولا أن يصلوا؛ لأن المشركين  يحيطون بهم من كل جانب، فماتوا وأرواحهم خبيثة منتنة قد ظلموها، فما هاجروا  بل رضوا بالبقاء مع الكافرين، فمنعوهم من أن يصلوا أو أن يصوموا، أو  يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله، ثم قال تعالى:  قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنتُمْ   [النساء:97]، والقائل هو ملك الموت وأعوانه، وذلك أن ملك الموت لما يتقدم  لأخذ الروح ومعه أعوانه، يستلمها ويعطيهم إياها، ثم يعرجوا بها أو يهبطوا  بها، فيتعجب هؤلاء الملائكة من هذه الأرواح الخبيثة المنتنة المتعفنة  ويسألون أصحابها: فيم كنتم؟! لماذا أرواحكم خبيثة ومنتنة؟! والجواب: أنهم  أفرغوا وصبوا عليها أطناناً من الذنوب والآثام، ولأنهم ما كانوا يعبدون  الله عز وجل، إذ إنهم كانوا ممنوعين من المشركين، فيأتيهم التوبيخ والسؤال  من الملائكة: لمَ لم تهاجروا إذاً؟ أرضيتم بالبقاء من أجل أموالكم وأهليكم؟  أرضيتم بالبقاء حتى لا ينتصر دين الله وأهله، وحتى تلطخت أرواحكم وأصبحت  عفنة منتنة؟ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنتُمْ  [النساء:97]؟ وكان جوابهم:  كُنَّا  مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [النساء:97]، أي: مغلوبين مقهورين، لا  نستطيع أن نعبد الله تعالى، إذ إن أعداء الله ما سمحوا لنا، فردت عليهم  الملائكة فقالت:  قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً  فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا  [النساء:97]؟ إذ إنهم كانوا يقولون: إن أرض الله  ضيقة، ووالله ما هي بضيقة، فلمَ ترضون بالبقاء في ديارٍ تمنعون فيها من أن  تعبدوا الله وتزكوا أنفسكم بتلك العبادة؟! وهذا دليل على وجوب الهجرة،  وبالتالي فأيما مؤمن أو مؤمنة يجد نفسه في بلد أو في قرية أو في مدينة أو  في إقليم لا يستطيع أن يعبد الله تعالى فيه، إلا ووجب عليه الهجرة، ولا يحل  له المقام أبداً في بلد لا يمكنه أن يعبد الله تعالى فيها، ولا عذر له عند  الله تعالى. قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنتُمْ  [النساء:97]، والقائل هو ملك الموت  وأعوانه، والاستفهام للتوبيخ، أي: ما لأرواحكم ملطخة منتنة؟! أين كنتم؟ في  المراحيض؟! فماذا قالوا؟ قالوا:  كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ   [النساء:97]، أي: مغلوبين ما استطعنا أن نعبد الله فتطهر نفوسنا، وهذا عذر  لم تقبله الملائكة، بل قالوا لهم:  أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً   [النساء:97]، وهم يقولون: لا، بل ضيقة،  أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ  وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا  [النساء:97]، ثم اسمع إلى الحكم الإلهي:   فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا  [النساء:97]، أي:  أولئك الأشقياء البعداء،  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ  [النساء:97]، أي:  المكان الذي يؤوون إليه وينزلون فيه،  جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ  [النساء:97]،  جهنم  مَصِيرًا  [النساء:97].وإن أردت تصويراً قريباً لجهنم فأشعل عود  كبريت تلوح لك حرارة جهنم، أو قف في الشمس فقط، وإن أردت نسبة هذا العالم  إلى جهنم فأدخل أصبعك في الفرات أو في النيل أو في البحر الأبيض ثم أخرجها،  فكم نسبة من الماء علق بأصبعك؟! إن نسبة عالم النار إلى هذا العالم الذي  نعيش فيه كنسبة غمس أصبعك في البحر ثم استخراجها منه، ونحن الآن كأننا أجنة  في أرحام أمهاتنا، ولما نولد وتخرج الروح نشاهد العالم الثاني.إذاً:   فَأُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:97]، أي: البعداء،  مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ   [النساء:97]، جهنم  مَصِيرًا  [النساء:97]، أي: يصيرون إليها.قد يقول  أحدكم: يا شيخ! والعجزة من النساء والمرضى والشيوخ الكبار لا يقدرون على  الهجرة، فكيف يكون حالهم إذاً؟                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلاً)               * * 
          قال تعالى:  إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ  وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ  سَبِيلًا  [النساء:98].قال ابن عباس: كنت أنا وأمي منهم، ولذلك المرأة لما  تسافر كيف تعرف الطريق؟ والمريض وكبير السن ما عنده قدرة على أن يمشي،  وكذلك الأطفال الصغار، فاستثنى الله تعالى أصحاب الأعذار بحق، وهم  المستضعفون من الرجال والنساء والولدان،  لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً   [النساء:98]، أي: لا قدرة لهم على التحيّل والانتقال من حال إلى حال، ولا   وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:98]، ولذلك لما هاجر النبي صلى الله من  مكة إلى المدينة اتخذ خرّيتاً خاصاً جغرافياً ليدله على الطريق، وحتى يهرب  من القبائل التي في تعترضه في طريقه. نعود إلى الهجرة، قال تعالى:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [النساء:97]، أي: حال كونهم   ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  [النساء:97]، كيف ظلموا أنفسهم؟ يا عبد الله! كانت  نفسك طاهرة كأرواح الملائكة، فقد نفخها الملك في رحم أمك وسالت في الجسم  وأصبح المخلوق مخلوقاً، ثم بعد خروجه من بطن أمه أخذ هذا الطفل يرضع، ثم  أخذ يحبو ويمشي إلى أن يبلغ الحلم، وروحه مضيئة مشرقة طاهرة نقية، ثم يأخذ  في أن يصب عليها أنواعاً من الذنوب والآثام والأوساخ، وهو بذلك يكون قد  ظلمها.  ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  [النساء:97]؛ لأنهم بقوا في بلد لا يعبدون  الله فيه، بل يعصونه فيه، وهم بذلك قد ظلموا أنفسهم. قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنتُمْ   [النساء:97]، والقائل لهم هم الملائكة، وما قالوا لهم: أين كنتم؟ وعند  ذلك سيكون جوابهم: كنا في مكة، لكن أين يوجد هذا الظلم وهذا العفن وهذا  النتن؟!  قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [النساء:97]، أي:  مغلوبين مقهورين، إذ ما أذنوا لنا ولا سمحوا لنا أن نعبد الله، إذاً لم ما  خرجتم وهاجرتم؟ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً  فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا  [النساء:97]، ماذا يقولون؟ يقولون: ضيقة؟! إذاً:   فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا  [النساء:97]،  اللهم  إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ  وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:98].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأولئك عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم وكان الله عفواً غفوراً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا  [النساء:99].قال تعالى:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ   [النساء:99]، أي: المستضعفين،  عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ   [النساء:99]، وعسى للترجي، ولكن في حق الله تفيد التحقيق،  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا   [النساء:99]، فيا بشراهم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغماً...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ  فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ  مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ  وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:100].قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي  الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً  [النساء:100]، وهذا خبر من أخبار  الله الصادقة،  وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ  [النساء:100]، طلباً لرضا الله،  يَجِدْ  فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا  [النساء:100]، أي: ما يرغم به أنف أعدائه ويذل  أنوفهم. فإن قلت: أنا إذا هاجرت من بلدي تركت بستاني ومتجري ووظيفتي فكيف  ذلك؟ والجواب: هاجر واخرج فقط والله يهيئ الله لك ما ترغم به أنف أعدائك،  هذا وعد من الله تعالى، وقد حصل هذا والله، فقد كانوا يوزعون الذهب والفضة  في الأكياس، فهذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوزع فضة في الأكياس جاءت  له من البحرين، وقد جاء إليه العباس فأعطاه حتى ملأ ثوبه وما استطاع أن  يقوم به، فطلب الإعانة من الصحابة، فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  خلوه )، فنقّص منه.إذاً:  وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي  الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً  [النساء:100]، أي: في الرزق  والحال،  وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ  [النساء:100]، أي: خرج ومشى مائة  كيلو أو خمسين كيلو وهو مريض ثم مات، فأجره وافي كامل كالمهاجرين، وقد حصل  هذا لبعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد خرجوا من مكة مهاجرين  بعد اضطهاد وتعذيب، وفي أثناء الطريق ماتوا فندم أو بكى عنهم إخوانهم،  فكانت الآية فيصلاً في ذلك، فقال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ  مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ  وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:100]، أي: وقع وثبت الأجر على الله  تعالى،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:100].                                                                  
**وجوب الهجرة عندما يحال بين المؤمن وبين عبادته لربه وإقامته لشعائر دينه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           نعود إلى بيان ما هي الهجرة؟ وإلى أين تكون الهجرة؟ فأقول: لا  يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يقيم في دار أو في بلد لا يمكنه أن يعبد الله تعالى  فيه، حتى ولو كان هذا البلد مكة، إذ قد فرض الله على من قبلنا أن يخرجوا  منه، وهذه قاعدة باقية إلى يوم القيامة، فلا تنقطع الهجرة حتى تنقطع  التوبة، وتنقطع التوبة ويغلق بابها إذا طلعت الشمس من مغربها، وهي علامة من  علامات الساعة الكبرى، وعبد ذلك تقول: لقد آن أوان خراب هذا الكون،  فيستيقظ الناس في الصباح فيظنون أن الشمس ستطلع من المشرق، وإذا بها قد  طلعت من المغرب، ووالله لقد كان بعض الصحابة ينظرونها يومياً خوفاً من أن  القيامة قد قامت.إذاً: الشخص الذي يوجد في بلاد كافر مشرك لا يسمحون له أن  يصلي أو أن يصوم أو أن يذكر الله أو أن يتلو كتاب الله أو أن يتجنب ما حرم  الله من مأكول أو مشروب أو ملبوس، يجب عليه أن يهاجر، فإن رفض الهجرة وهو  قادر عليها ومات فقد سمعتم حكم الله فيه، إذ قال تعالى:  فِيمَ كُنتُمْ  قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ  اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ  جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا  [النساء:97]، وإن كان شيخاً كبيراً لا يقوى  على المشي، أو امرأة مسكينة لا تعرف الطريق ولا تدري أين تذهب، أو أولاداً  صغاراً كذلك، فإن الله قد استثناهم وعفا عنهم فقال:  إِلَّا  الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا   *  فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى  اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ  [النساء:98-99]، رجاهم ورجاء الله لا  يخيب. وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:100]، أي: خرج ومشى  يوماً أو يومين أو ساعة أو ساعات ثم أدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله،  وهو كالمهاجرين سواء بسواء، وهذه من إنعامات وإفضالات الله عز وجل.وهذا  الإمام مالك إمام دار الهجرة في المائة الثانية، أدرك ثلاثمائة من التابعين  الذين درسوا على أصحاب رسول الله، وأربعمائة من تابعي التابعين، يرى في  الموطأ أنه يجب على المؤمن أن يهاجر من بلد إسلامي فيه بدعة، وقد بين هذه  البدعة فقال: أن يسب فيها أصحاب رسول الله، وذلك كـأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان  وعلي وغيرهم، إذ كيف يستطيع أن يعيش في بلد يسب فيه أصحاب النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فيخشى أن يُطبع على قلبه وأن يختم على نفسه فيصبح مثلهم والعياذ  بالله، فكيف إذاً ببلاد الكفر مطلقاً حيث لا يتمكن العبد من أن يعبد الله  عز وجل؟! يجب الهجرة، فإذا دخلت في الإسلام اليوم أو غد، فهاجر من تلك  البلاد حتى تعبد الله عز وجل، وحتى تزكي نفسك وتطهرها فتتأهل للملكوت  الأعلى.وهنا استثناء فأقول: إذا كان العبد في البلاد الكافرة حراً في عبادة  الله تعالى، فلا يضطهد ولا يكره على الكفر والجرائم والمعاصي فلا بأس له  بالإقامة، وليس هناك حاجة إلى أن يهاجر منها، بدليل: أن أصحاب رسول الله  هاجروا إلى الحبشة الصليبية المحضة، ونزلوا ضيوفاً على أصحمة رحمه الله  تعالى ورضي عنه بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك حتى يتمكنوا من أن  يعبدوا الله تعالى؛ لأن الكفار في مكة قد ضايقوهم ومنعوهم من عبادة الله  تعالى، إذ إن المقصود والهدف أن تتمكن من أن تعبد الله تعالى، فهو سبحانه  وتعالى قد خلقك لهذه العبادة وهي سلم سعادتك إلى الملكوت الأعلى، كما أن  علة وجودنا في هذه الحياة أن نعبد ربنا عز وجل، وذلك ليؤهلنا إلى أن ينزلنا  في العالم العلوي الجنة.فإذا كنت في بلد بل في عمارة، وما استطعت أن تعبد  الله فيها، فيجب أن تخرج من هذه العمارة ما دام أن وجودك يحملك على أن  تتأثم وترتكب المعاصي والذنوب، فارحل من هذه العمارة إلى أخرى، إذ إن  العبرة ما هي بمساحة الأرض، وإنما العبرة بوجود مكان تعبد الله تعالى  فيه.وقد كتبنا رسالة بعنوان: إعلام الأنام بحكم الهجرة في الإسلام،  وخلاصتها: أيها المسلمون في بلاد الكفر! هل أنتم مضطهدون مضطرون إليها؟ هل  دولكم وإخوانكم ألجئوكم إلى الخروج من البلاد الإسلامية فلجأتم إلى تلك  الديار تعبدون الله تعالى؟ فإن قلتم: نعم، قلنا: لا بأس فأنتم في خير، وإن  قلتم: لا، ما اضطهدونا ولا عذبونا ولا منعونا أن نصوم ونصلي، لكن خرجنا  لطلب الرزق والعيش، قلنا: والله ما يجوز لكم أن تعيشوا بين ظهراني الكفار  من أجل القوت، إذاً: وقعنا في مشكلة، فما المخرج منها؟ قلت لهم وبتوفيق من  ربي: يا معشر الإخوان! يا أبناء الإسلام! الطريق هي أن تنووا بإقامتكم في  ديار الكفر الدعوة إلى الإسلام، فتحولوا نيتكم من طلب العيش إلى نشر دعوة  الله تعالى، وأول شيء يجب أن تصححوه هو عقائدكم، وأن تكون لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله نوراً تلوح على أسماعكم وأبصاركم وألسنتكم، فلا خرافة ولا  ضلالة ولا شرك ولا باطل، وإنما توحيد حقيقي كأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.                               
** دور المسلمين المقيمين في بلاد الغرب في نشر الإسلام والدعوة إليه                                                                                                   * *
                               ثانياً: أن تتهذب أخلاقكم وآدابكم فتسمون وتعلون على أولئك  الكافرين، فيظهر منكم الصدق والأمان والوفاء والطهر حتى يتأثر بكم أولئك  الكفار، أما أنكم ناوون البقاء لنشر الإسلام وأنتم تطردون الناس من الإسلام  بكذبكم وجرائمكم وتلصصكم وهبوطكم فلا ينفع هذا، بل لا بد وأن تكونوا  كأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثم أخيراً: تدعون إلى الله تعالى  بالكلمة الطيبة إذا أمكنكم، ولما يكون لكم المسجد فهو مركز دعوتكم، ويأتي  من يريد أن يدخل في الإسلام فيبين له، وبهذه النية فأنتم مرابطون في سبيل  الله، ويجري لكم أجركم إلى يوم القيامة، وقد وزعنا هذه الرسالة، لكن ما دام  أنه لا توجد لجنة عليا تحتضن مثل هذا، فقلَّ من بلغته أو عمل بها.إذاً:  الذين يعيشون في بلاد الكفر ما داموا آمنين على دينهم وأعراضهم وأبدانهم  فيجوز لهم البقاء هناك، لكن لا بد وأن يحولوا هجرتهم من أجل المال أو  الطعام والشراب إلى هجرة من أجل نشر الإسلام والدعوة إلى الله تعالى بين  الناس، وهذه النية لا تتحقق إلا بالمبادئ الآتية:أولاً: لا بد من عقيدة  صحيحة سليمة، أما أن توجد جماعات خرافية ضالة تعبد الأولياء، فإن هذا لا  قيمة لدينهم ولا لوجودهم، بل لا بد من عقيدة ربانية كعقيدة رسول الله  وأصحابه.ثانياً: لا بد من استقامة لتكونوا مقبولين بين الكافرين، بل وأفضل  منهم وأسمى وأعلى، فيظهر منكم الصدق والوفاء والشجاعة والكرم والطهر، ولا  يبق مظهر من مظاهر الباطل والسوء فيكم، وبهذا تنشرون دعوة الله، ولكم أجر  المرابطين في سبيل الله، ولو لم يسلم على يدك واحد طول حياتك، بل يكفيك أنك  بينت الإسلام وأظهرته.والخلاص
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (53) 
الحلقة (277)
تفسير سورة النساء  (58)

رخص الله عز وجل لعباده إذا هم خرجوا في سفر أن يقصروا الصلاة إن خافوا  عدوهم، وبعد أن انتشر الإسلام وأمن الناس واضمحل الشرك والكفر بقيت رخصة  القصر في سائر السفر، رحمة من الله عز وجل بعباده، فمن خرج في سفر شرع له  أن يقصر الصلاة الرباعية كالظهر والعصر والعشاء فيصليها ركعتين ركعتين،  وأما الفجر والمغرب فلا قصر فيها.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فاللهم لك الحمد على ما أوليت وأعطيت،  اللهم لك الحمد على ما أحسنت وأفضلت، فإنا لك شاكرون.                                
** وجوب الهجرة عندما يحال بين العبد وربه والوعيد لمن ترك ذلك                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قبل أن نشرع في آيات جديدة  فنتلوها ونأخذ في دراستها، أعيد إلى أذهانكم ما سبق أن درسناه في الليلة  الفائتة، قال تعالى -وقوله الحق- بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  [النساء:97]،  كيف ظلموا أنفسهم وقد كانت نورانية كهذه المصابيح؟ ظلموها بأن أفرغوا  عليها أطناناً من الذنوب والآثام فتعفنت واسودت، ومثل ذلك أن تأتي إلى مؤمن  طاهر نقي فتصب عليه الأوساخ والقاذورات، وأنت بذلك تكون قد ظلمته. قَالُوا  فِيمَ كُنتُمْ  [النساء:97]، والقائل هو ملك الموت وأعوانه، أي: قالوا  لهم: فيم كنتم؟ في مزابل؟ في مراحيض؟ في أي مكان كنتم حتى أصبحتم هكذا؟  فقالوا معتذرين:  كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [النساء:97]، أي:  قهرونا وغلبونا ومنعونا من أن نذكر الله تعالى، وأن نقف بين يدي الله عز  وجل، وأن ننكر الشرك والمشركين، فهذه هي علتهم، فردت عليهم الملائكة فقالت:   أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا   [النساء:97]، فما استطاعوا أن يجادلوا؛ لأن الحجة قد قامت عليهم.فقال تعالى  في الحكم عليهم:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا   [النساء:97]، فلماذا كان مستقرهم ومأواهم جهنم؟ لأن أرواحهم خبيثة منتنة  عفنة ليست أهلاً لأن تنازل الأبرار وتجالسهم في الملكوت الأعلى، فهل في هذا  ظلم؟ لا والله، إذ الآن لو يدخل عليكم رجل ملطخ بالدماء والقيوح  والقاذورات والأبوال، فهل تسمحون له أن يجلس بينكم؟ والله ما تسمحون له،  إذاً فكيف يُسمح لشخص ملطخ متعفن بأوضار الذنوب والآثام أن يدخل الجنة دار  السلام؟!                                                                      
** سقوط الهجرة عن أصحاب الأعذار                                                                                                   * *
                                وإن قلتم: يا شيخ! ما استطعنا أن نخرج من تلك الديار؛  لأننا مرضى لا نستطيع أن نمشي أو نهرب في الليل، والمرأة تقول: أنا ضعيفة  لا أعرف الطريق، ولا أدري أين نذهب؟ والطفل الصغير يقول: يا رب! ما ذنبي،  فماذا قال الله تعالى فيهم؟ قال:  إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ  الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا  يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا   *  فَأُوْلَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ  عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا  [النساء:98-99]، فهل هناك  أوضح من هذا البيان الإلهي؟ لو كنا نجتمع على كتاب الله منذ نعومة أظفارنا،  منذ وجود أسلافنا والله ما هبطنا أبداً، ولكن هجرنا كتاب ربنا عز وجل،  وصدق الله إذ يقول على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ  يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا   [الفرقان:30]، حولتموه إلى الموتى.إذاً: أولاً: الهجرة واجبة من مكة إلى  المدينة وجوباً عينياً لا كفائياً، ثم لما فتح الله مكة على رسول الله  والمؤمنين سقطت تلك الهجرة عنهم، فأهل مكة يبقون في مكة، ثم أيما مؤمن وجد  نفسه في دار أو في بلد لا يجد فيه من يعرف الله تعالى، ولا الطريق إليه،  وجب عليه أن يهاجر إلى بلد آخر ليعرف الله، ويعرف كيف يعبده ويتقرب  إليه.ثانياً: إذا وجد المؤمن نفسه في بلد لا يستطيع أن يقيم فيها صلاة، ولا  أن يتجنب ما حرم الله، لا من أكل ولا من شرب ولا من ملبوس، فإنه يجب عليه  أن يهاجر إلى مكان آخر ليتمكن من عبادة الله تعالى، إذ الهجرة هي الانتقال  من مكان إلى مكان لأجل أن نعبد الله تلك العبادة التي هي علة وجودنا وعلة  وجود الكون كله، وهي السلم للوصول إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فإذا تعطلت من أجل  فقر أو خوف هاجر يا عبد الله إلى بلد آخر.وكان أول من هاجر في سبيل الله هو  الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام، فاقتدوا بأبيكم، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:   وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي  [العنكبوت:26]، وذلك بعد أن حُكِم  عليه بالإعدام، فأججوا النار وأوقدوها أربعين يوماً أو أكثر، وأرادوا أن  يلقوه فيها حتى لا تتعلق به قلوب الناس أو يفتنهم عن دينهم الجاهلي الكافر،  ولما أرادوا أن يلقوه في النار ما استطاعوا لشدة لهبها وحرها، فوضعوه في  منجنيق ودفعوه من بعيد، وقبل أن يصل إلى النار عرض له جبريل فقال له: هل لك  حاجة يا إبراهيم؟ فقال: أما إليك فلا، وأما إلى الله فنعم، والمتصوفة  والهابطون في الضلال يقولون: قال إبراهيم: حالي يغني عن سؤالي، ومعنى هذا:  إياكم أن تدعو الله عز وجل، إذ إن هذا عيب عليكم، كيف تدعوه وهو يعرف  حالك؟! ومعنى هذا أيضاً أنهم هدموا أعظم حصن في الإسلام وهو العبادة، إذ إن  الدعاء هو العبادة ومخها، فاستطاعوا أن يحرموا المؤمنين والمؤمنات من دعاء  الله حتى يبقوا هابطين، وهذا من تخطيط الثالوث الأسود، والمقلدون يقلدون  ويقولون: هذا من وضع الماكرين، فقالوا: ليس هناك حاجة إلى أن تقول: رب  أعطني، ارزقني، اعملي لي كذا، هل هو ما يعرف؟ معناها: أنك تقول: رب لا يدري  وأنا أبين له! وهذه مقتلة ومذبحة للعقيدة، فالدعاء هو العبادة، قال تعالى:   ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً  [الأعراف:55]،  إِنَّمَا  أَدْعُو رَبِّي  [الجن:20]، فمن ترك دعاء الله كفر، فهل عرفتم من أين أخذوا  هذا؟ إبراهيم قال: أما إليك فلا، أي: أنا أدعو ربي فقط، فقال الله عز وجل:   يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]،  فانقلبت برداً لولا قوله: وسلاماً، إذ إن البرد يقتل كالنار تقتل، وما أتت  النار إلا على قيد في يديه ورجليه، فأحرقته فقط وخرج وقال:  إِنِّي  مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي  [العنكبوت:26]، فودعهم وتركهم، وهاجر معه ابن أخيه  لوطاً وامرأته سارة، فخرجوا تائهين في الأرض، ليس عندهم ما يركبون ولا ما  يأكلون، فاتجهوا غرباً تجاه فلسطين.                                                                      
** بيان من هو المهاجر الحق                                                                                                   * *
                                فهل فيكم من قد هاجر؟ هذا رجل يقول: أنا من المهاجرين، على  كل حال الله يعلم ما في نياتنا وقلوبنا، فالذي يهاجر من بلد إلى بلد يريد  وجه الله هو المهاجر، لكن أفضل المهاجرين هو من أخبر عنه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( المهاجر )، و(أل) الدالة على عراقة الوصف ومكانة  ...، ( المهاجر ) بحق، ( من هجر ما نهى الله ورسوله عنه )، أي: المهاجر بحق  وصدق، من هجر، أي: ترك، ما نهى الله تعالى عنه ورسوله من سائر المنهيات  والمحرمات، فذلك هو المهاجر بحق، فمن فاتته الهجرة من دار إلى دار فلا  تفوته، فاستعن بالله واهجر بقلبك وبسمعك وببصرك كلما نهى الله تعالى عنه  ورسوله.واعلموا أنه لا بد من أن تكون القلوب مقبلة على ربها، فصححوا  معتقداتكم، وحققوا معنى لا إله إلا الله، فصاحب هذه المنزلة العالية قلبه  لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله، أما مع دعاء الأموات والاستغاثة بهم والنذور  لهم والعكوف على قبورهم والتمسح بأتربة أضرحتهم، فهذا يتنافى منافاة كاملة  مع الإيمان بالله ورسوله، إذ لا يصح أبداً أن يكون صاحبها مؤمناً، وقد  خدعونا وغرونا وفعلوا بنا العجب، والحمد لله قد صحونا وانتبهنا وعرفنا ألا  إله إلا الله معناها: لا ينبغي أن يوجد في الأكوان من نقبل عليه بقلوبنا  ووجوهنا إلا الله تعالى، فلو تعطش ألف سنة لا تقل: يا سيدي عبد القادر  اروني، ولو تجوع حتى يكاد الجوع أن يقتلك فلا تقل: يا أولياء الله! أنا  خادمكم، ولو تصاب بمصائب فلا تفزع فيها إلى غير الله أبداً؛ لأن هذه  الفضائل والمقامات السامية لا بد لها من أصل ألا وهو توحيد الله عز  وجل.إذاً: المهاجر المؤمن الصادق ذو التوحيد الخالص هو الذي هجر كل ما نهى  الله عنه من الكذب والغيبة والنميمة والغش والخداع والعجب والسرقة والفجور  والزنا والربا وعقوق الوالدين وأذية الجيران وأذية المؤمنين، بل كل ما نهى  الله ورسوله عنه، فهذا هو المهاجر حقاً، فاللهم اجعلنا منهم.                                                                      
** فضل الهجرة في سبيل الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ  مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً  [النساء:100]، هذا خبر إلهي، فأبشروا يا  عباد الله، من يهاجر في سبيل الله ويترك الدار والبلاد لأنهم ما سمحوا له  أن يعبد الرحمن فيها، فليعلم وإن ترك ماله وترك منصبه أن الله سيعوضه الله  -والله- خيراً مما ترك بهذا الوعد الإلهي. يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا  كَثِيرًا [النساء:100]، أي: ما يرغم به أنف أعدائه الذين منعوه من عبادة  الله تعالى،  وَسَعَةً [النساء:100]، أي: وسعة في رزقه الخير الكثير، وقد  هاجر المسلمون من مكة فتركوا أموالهم وأوطانهم، وما هي إلا سبع أو ثمان  سنوات إلا وهم يوزعون الفضة في الأكياس، فيا من تهجر ما نهى الله عنه  ورسوله امنع نساءك وبناتك من السفور، ولا تخاف ولا تشقى ولا تتعب، بل طهر  بيتك واهجر منه ما يشابه بيوت الغافلين، من الفيديوهات والتلفازات التي  تعرض العواهر وهن يغنين ويرقصن وأهل البيت يشاهدون نساء ورجالاً! بل حتى لو  كنت في بلد لا تستطيع أبداً إلا أن يكون في بيتك تلفاز ونساؤك وأطفالك  يشاهدون، والله لوجبت عليك الهجرة، وحرام عليك أن تبقى في ذلك البلد، ولو  تلتحق برءوس الجبال خير لك، ولكن الحمد لله ليس هناك مؤمن قد أكره على هذا،  لا في بلاد الإسلام ولا في بلاد الكفر أبداً، ولكن الجهل وظلمة النفس هي  التي أوقعت الناس في هذا.سألني شاب فقال: هل يجوز لبناتنا أن يمارسن  الرياضة البدنية؟ فقلت: لا، فقد أعطانا الله رياضة حُرِمها اليهود والنصارى  والبلاشفة والعالم الكافر بكامله، هذه الرياضة تؤدى خمس مرات في اليوم  والليلة، ألا وهي إقامة الصلاة، فوالله لو أقمنا الصلاة كما أراد الله  ورسوله ما احتجنا إلى رياضة بدن قط، لكن أكثرهم لا يصلون، ومن صلى لا يطمئن  ولا يستقر، فلو أنك تقف معتدلاً كما يعدلونك أصحاب الرياضة ثم قلت: الله  أكبر من كل جوارحك، ثم تأخذ في تلاوة الآيات-وأنت مع الله-فتفصح في بيانها  وإخراجها من فمك، ثم تقول: الله أكبر، وتمد ظهرك وصلبك وتقول: سبحان ربي  العظيم، سبحان ربي العظيم، وذلك سبع مرات، أو تسع أو إحدى عشرة أو عشرين  وأنت في تلك الحال، ثم ترفع باعتدال وتقول: سمع الله لمن حمده، اللهم ربنا  لك الحمد، حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه، ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما  بينهما وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد، أهل الثناء والمجد، أحق ما قال العبد،  وكلنا لك عبد، اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا ينفع ذا  الجد منك الجد، ثم تقول: الله أكبر، وتمد نفسك على الأرض، وجبهتك وأنفك  وأعضاؤك كلها مشدودة وأنت تسبح فتقول: سبحان ربي الأعلى، وتدعو بما شئت من  خيري الدنيا والآخرة، ثم ترفع فتقول: الله أكبر، وتجلس جلسة معتدلة وتقول:  رب اغفر لي وارحمني وعافني واهدني وارزقني، وتفعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها، والله  لا توجد رياضة أنفع من هذه، وأن أتكلم على علم، أمع هذا نقول: هل لبناتنا  أن يمارسن الرياضة؟! لو كانت الرياضة ضرورية لبدن المسلم لأنزل الله فيها  قرآناً، ولشرعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن الله شرع إقامة الصلاة  فقال:  وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ [البقرة:277] ولم يقل: صلوا، فتؤدى خمس مرات  كل مرة على الأقل نصف ساعة مع النوافل والقيام في الليل وفي آخره، فهل صاحب  هذه الرياضة يحتاج إلى أن يجري في الشارع؟! وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ  مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا [النساء:100] إلى من؟  إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ [النساء:100] قبل الوصول، كأن مرض  في الطريق فمات، فما أجره؟ قال:  فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:100] ويجزيه به،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:100].فهذه الآيات المباركات التي درسناها بالأمس تستقر هذه العلوم  في أذهانكم، كما عرفتم أول المهاجرين، وعرفتم المهاجر الحق من هو؟ الذي  يهجر ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، فإن فاتتك الهجرة لكونك آمناً في ديارك، فإن  هناك هجرة أخرى أعظم من تلك، ألا وهي أن تهجر ما نهى الله* *ورسوله عنه من  سائر الذنوب والمعاصي.                                                                                                       * *
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن  تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن مع قول الله عز وجل:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ  أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ  عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  [النساء:101]، كانوا وما زالوا إلى يوم القيامة.  ‏                                
** جواز قصر الصلاة لمن كان مسافراً                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [النساء:101]، أي:  ضربتم بأرجلكم مسافرين للهجرة أو للجهاد أو للتجارة أو لأي عمل كان.  فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ  [النساء:101]، أي: حرج أو تضييق أو إثم  أبداً. أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ  [النساء:101]، أي: أن تقصر الطويلة  منها، فتصلي الظهر ركعتين، وتصلى العصر ركعتين، والعشاء ركعتين، أما  المغرب فوتر لا تنقص، إذ هي وتر النهار، والصبح كما هي. إذاً: هذه الآية  تحمل حكماً فقهياً وهو مشروعية قصر الصلاة الرباعية في حال السفر للجهاد أو  للعمرة أو للتجارة أو لأي عمل شرعي يحبه الله ويأذن فيه. وَإِذَا  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ  الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   [النساء:101]، وهذا الشرط قد زال، فقد تحررت الجزيرة واستقلت البلاد وقامت  دولة الإسلام، وما بقي من يخاف، فتمشي من الرياض إلى المدينة، أو من مكة  إلى نجران ولا تخاف شيئاً، ثم إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أعلن عن عفو  الله عنه، فشرع قصر الصلاة في السفر، وأنها سنة ثابتة وقائمة إلى يوم  القيامة، وليست مستحبة أو فضيلة من الفضائل فقط، بل رحمة الله عز وجل  بالمؤمنين، فقد أذن لهم أن يقصروا الرباعية، فبدل أن يصلوا الظهر والعصر  والعشاء أربع ركعات، يصلوها ركعتين ركعتين وإن كنا في أمن كامل.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدواً مبيناً)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ  عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  [النساء:101]، أي: كانوا وما زالوا عدواً واضحاً بيناً،  وأقل ما يحمله على عداوتك أن يراك تسعى لتكمل وتسعد وهو يسعى ليشقى ويهلك،  وهو ما يحب لك هذا، والآن بعض الأوروبيين يعرف الإسلام، ولكن شهوته ودنياه  ما تتركه يدخل في الإسلام فيتقيد بالصيام والصلاة والأوامر الأخرى، فما  يقوى على هذا، ومن ثم يحسد المسلم لأنه يدخل الجنة وهو يدخل النار، وصدق  الله العظيم إذ يقول:  إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ  [النساء:101]، أي: المتوغلين  في الكفر،  كَانُوا  [النساء:101] وما زالوا،  لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا   [النساء:101]، أي: واضح بين.                                                                      
** بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بالسفر                                                                                                   * *
                               ونعود إلى بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بالسفر فأقول: هذه الآية  تدل على مشروعية القصر، وأن القصر سنة من سنن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  بل إن بعض أهل العلم يقول: إن القصر واجب، ويستشهد بحديث: ( فرضت الصلاة  ركعتين ركعتين ثم زيدت في الحضر وأقرت في السفر )، والحديث روته عائشة  وخالفته بعملها، وقال أهل الملة الصحيحة من المذاهب الأربعة: لا وجوب  أبداً، وإنما القصر من سنن الإسلام، فلو أتم لما بطلت صلاته ولما لحقه إثم  أبداً؛ لأن الذي يقول: إن القصر واجب، لو صليت أربعاً فإنك صلاتك باطلة،  فأنت زدت فيها ركعتين، وفي الحقيقة هذه الأقوال الشاذة والبعيدة والمتطرفة  نحن بعيدون عنها في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا مذهبية ولا  تعصب، وإنما مسلمون نطلب الطريق إلى الله عز وجل من كتابه وهدي رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: القصر سنة مؤكدة فلا تتركه يا عبد الله، يقول الرسول:  ( صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته )، فهل يتصدق عليك مولاك وتقول:  أنا لا أقبل؟ هل هذا أدب مع مولاك؟ إنها صدقة تصدق الله بها علينا فلنرضى  بها ولنفرح ولنحمد الله على ذلك.ثم إن قوله:  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ   [النساء:101]، يعني: مسافرين، فكم هي مسافة القصر؟ من العلماء من يقول: كل  سفر يجوز للمؤمن أن يقصر فيه، ومعنى هذا: من خرج من هنا إلى أحد فهو مسافر؛  لأنه تجاوز البلد، وسافر كما تسفر المرأة إذا أبعدت الحجاب عنها، وهذا  القول باطل ومردود وإن كان صاحبه من أئمة الإسلام وبصائر الهدى كـابن حزم،  إذ السفر الحق هو الذي يرحل فيه الإنسان عن بلده ليجتاز مسافة يوم، أما  مسافة عشر دقائق أو ربع ساعة في البستان فليس بسفر هذا، وإن تركت الدار  وراءك، والدليل على ذلك: أن أسفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها كانت أكثر  من يوم وليلة.وبعض الفقهاء من قال: يجوز القصر إن كانت المسافة سبعين  ميلاً أو خمسة وثمانين كيلو، والقول الذي قلت به ورجحته وكتبته في المنهاج  أنه ثمانية وأربعين كيلو، وهو قول وسط، وديننا دين الوسطية، ومنهم من يقول:  مسافة عشرين ميلاً، ومنهم من يقول: ثمانين أو خمسة وسبعين، والدليل على ما  ذهبت إليه دليل علمي، ألا وهو أن الميل في لغة العرب ولغة القرآن وعرف  علماء الأندلس وأئمة الإسلام ألفا ذراع، وألفا ذراع هو كيلو متر، والكيلو  متر فيه ألف متر، والمتر ذراعان، وهنا فإن أوروبا قد أخذت هذا من الإسلام،  إذ ما كانوا يعرفون الكيلو متر، وبالتالي فمن سافر مسافة ثمانية وأربعين  كيلو فما فوق فهو مسافر وله جواز القصر، فإذا ركبت بعيرك أو حمارك ومشيت  فإنك لا تستطيع أن تقطع خمسين كيلو إلا وقد انتهى النهار، ومع هذا إذا قال  الرجل: أنا حنفي أو شافعي أو حنبلي أو مالكي لا أقصر، فهذا شأنه ولا نلومه  أبداً، وجزاه الله خيراً، وإنما فقط من قال: أنا أقصر إذا خرجت من البلد  فلا نقبل ذلك منه؛ لأن هذه ليست مسافة قصر، أما إذا كانت المسافة مسافة قصر  فله أن يقصر، ومسافة القصر كما ذكرنا ثمانية وأربعين كيلو، سواء بالحمار  أو بالسيارة أو بالطيارة أو بغير ذلك، قال تعالى:  وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  [النحل:8]. ثانياً: متى نبتدئ في القصر؟ لما تترك البلد  والدور وراءك، فإذا حضرت الصلاة وأنا إنسان مسافر إلى جدة مسافة خمسين كيلو  فأقصر، لكن لا تقصر وأنت في البلد، كأن دخل وقت العشاء فنصلي العشاء  ركعتين فلا يجوز هذا أبداً حتى تفارق البلد الذي خرجت منه، أما إذا دخلت  البلد التي سافرت إليها، كأن سافرت إلى ينبع وأذن المغرب فقلت: سأصلي  المغرب والعشاء ونخرج، فيجوز لك ذلك لأنك مسافر، إذ إن ينبع ما هي بلدك،  إنما فقط بلدك التي أنت فيها مقيم، فلا تقصر حتى تغادر وتترك بلدك وراءك،  والآن نحن نقصر في مطار المدينة إذا حضرت الصلاة؛ لأننا قد تركنا المدينة  وراءنا بأميال وهكذا، ثم تبقى تقصر إلى أن تعود إلى بلدك، فإذا دخلت بلدك  انتهى القصر وجاء الإتمام والتتميم.ويبقى مسألة وهي: إذا نويت الإقامة بجدة  أو بالقاهرة أو بالرياض يومين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة فلك أن تقصر الصلاة، لكن  إذا عزمت أن تقيم أكثر من أربعة أيام، كأن عزمت أن تقيم خمسة أيام أو  أسبوعاً أو شهراً فلا تقصر؛ لأنك أصبحت مقيماً، فأنت إذا سافرت الآن إلى  مدينة بريدة، وأردت أن تقيم خمسة عشر يوماً أو عشرة أيام، فبمجرد ما تدخل  المدينة لا تقصر الصلاة؛ لأنك أصبحت من أهلها، أما إذا كنت لا تدري هل  سنخرج غداً أو بعد غد؟ ففي هذه الحال تبقى تقصر ولو شهراً، وقد قصر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه الصلاة في تبوك عشرين يوماً، فقد خرجوا من  المدينة وأخذوا في قصر الصلاة حتى عادوا؛ لأن الرسول ما يرحل ولا يقيم إلا  بإذن الله، فهو ينتظر أمر الله عز وجل، فهو لا يدري متى يقول: سافروا أو  تقدموا لقتال العدو؟ وهذا الذي عليه الأئمة الجمهور، وهو الوسط. إذاً: إن  نوى الإقامة لأكثر من أربعة أيام فإنه يتم الصلاة حتى يستأنف السفر ويقبل  خارجاً من بلده، فإن لم يدر متى يخرج غداً بعد غد، فإنه يبقى يقصر ما دام  كذلك ولو عاماً.وهنا استغل بعض الطلبة فقلدوا الأباضيين، والأباضي إذا رحل  من بلده وترك زوجته وأولاده فهو مسافر، ولو فتح دكاناً أو متجراً عظيماً،  فإنه يشتغل لأعوام ويقول: أنا مسافر؛ لأن امرأتي في البلد، وقد أخذ هذا بعض  طلاب العلم الذين يدرسون في أمريكا وأوروبا فقالوا: نحن نقصر لأننا لسن من  أهل البلد، وقد أخطئوا، وبالتالي يجب أن يراجعوا أمرهم، ثم أي سفر  هذا؟!كذلك الجمع بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء جائز، فلك أنت فيه  حر، فلك أن تجمع، ولك ألا تجمع، إذ كونك تصلي الصلاة في وقتها هذا أفضل لك،  لكن إذا الضرورة استدعت ذلك، كأنك أصابك التعب أو الإعياء فاجمع ولا  تتحرج، فتجمع المغرب والعشاء، والظهر والعصر، إن شئت جمع تقديم فتصلي العصر  مع الظهر، أو جمع تأخير فتصلي الظهر مع العصر، أو المغرب مع العشاء، أو  تصلي العشاء مع المغرب فهذا جمع تقديم، والكل واسع، وراعي فيه مصلحة سفرك  وحاجتك إلى ذلك، وإن شاء الله سنعود إلى الآية في يوم آخر.وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (54) 
الحلقة (278)
تفسير سورة النساء  (59)


الصلاة هي عمود الدين؛ لذلك فإن الله لم يرخص لأحد في ترك الصلاة حتى لو  كان مريضاً أو خائفاً، فشرع للمريض صفة صلاة تناسبه، وشرع للخائف صفة صلاة  تناسبه، وصلاة الخوف تكون عند ترقب لقاء العدو أو أثناء المعركة، ولها صفات  متعددة تصل إلى إحدى عشرة صفة، تتناسب مع الحال التي يكون فيها المؤمنون،  وموضعهم من عدوهم، فإذا زال الخوف عاد المسلمون لإقامة صلاة الجماعة كما  كانوا يقيمونها أول الأمر.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  هذه الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا، وأعطنا سؤلنا، وارفع درجاتنا، واجعلنا من عبادك  الصالحين.ومعنا هذه الآيات الأربع وقد درسنا الآية الأولى منها، وبقي معنا  الآيات الثلاث وهي تتحدث عن مسألة فقهية، فاللهم فقهنا في الدين، فقد قال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين ).فهيا  نتلو الآيات ونستمع ونصغي ونتدبر ونتفكر حتى نفهم مراد الله تعالى منها، إذ  إننا مأمورون بتدبر القرآن الكريم، فقال مولانا:  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ  الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا  [محمد:24]، وهذا في الحقيقة  ذم للمنافقين؛ لأنهم لم يتدبروا القرآن الكريم، أما المؤمنون فإنهم يتدبرون  الآيات حتى يفهموا ما يريد الله تعالى منهم فيقدموا مطلوب الله، فأولئك هم  المؤمنون الأحياء، فهيا نتلو الآيات الكريمات حتى نفهم مراد الله تعالى  منها، فقال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ  فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ  إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ  كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  *  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ  لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا  أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ  وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ  تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ  أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ  وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا   *  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا  مَوْقُوتًا   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ إِنْ تَكُونُوا  تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   [النساء:101-104].  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ [النساء:101]، أي:  ضربتم بأرجلكم مسافرين، إذ الماشي على الأرض يضربها برجليه. فَلَيْسَ  عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ [النساء:101]، أي: تضييق وحرج.  أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ  الصَّلاةِ [النساء:101]، فتصلوا الرباعية كالظهر والعصر والعشاء اثنتين،  وقد قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعمر عندما قال: قد زال الخوف يا رسول  الله؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا  صدقته ). وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ  أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  [النساء:101]، وهذه الآية قد درسناها.وخلاصة ما علمناه من الآية: أن قصر  الرباعية في السفر سنة مؤكدة، ولا نقول كما يقول بعض الغلاة: إنها فريضة،  ولو أتم أحد فصلاته باطلة، وهذا اتركوه جانباً، ولا نقول: هذه رخصة إن شئت  عملت بها وإن شئت تركتها، فأيضاً نترك هذا جانباً؛ لأن رسولنا صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأئمتنا ما تركوا القصر قط في المسافات التي يقصر فيها،  فالصلاة ذات الأربع الركعات كالظهر والعصر والعشاء تقصر إلى اثنتين اثنتين،  وتقرأ في الأولى بالفاتحة وسورة، وفي الثانية كذلك، والمغرب لا تقصر لأنها  وتر، والصبح لا تقصر لأنها ركعتان.وأما المسافة التي نقصر فيها فكذلك نترك  الغلو أو التطرف كما يقولون، فلا نقول: كل من خرج من بلده كيلو متراً فإنه  يقصر، بل لا بد وأن تكون المسافة مسافة يوم وليلة على بعيرك، وأقلها  ثمانية وأربعين كيلو متراً، فإذا خرجت من بلدك وكانت المسافة ثمانية  وأربعين كيلو أو خمسين كيلو، ثم أذن المؤذن فدخل الوقت فلك أن تقصر حتى  ترجع إلى بلدك، فإذا دخلت بلدك فقد انتهى القصر، وإن أقمت في البلد الذي  سافرت إليه أكثر من أربعة أيام أو أسبوعاً أو شهراً فيجب أن تتم صلاتك؛  لأنه قد انتهى السفر، لكن إن أقمت فيها يوماً أو يومين أو ثلاثة إلى  الأربعة فاقصر، وإن كنت لا تدري متى تخرج منها غداً أو بعد غد، أو حتى يجيء  فلان، ما استقريت أبداً على مدة المكث، أو استقريت على البقاء في هذا  البلد أكثر من أربعة أيام، فواصل القصر حتى تعود، وهذا الذي عليه أئمة  الإسلام: مالك والشافعي وأحمد وأبو حنيفة وتلامذتهم.وأما الجمع في السفر  فللمسافر إذا احتاج إلى الجمع بين الظهر والعصر، أو بين المغرب والعشاء، أن  يجمع، وهذا جائز، وليس بسنة يثاب عليها ويأثم على تركها، وإنما يجوز فقط،  وينظر المسافر في ذلك إلى مصلحته، فله أن يصلي الظهر والعصر في وقت الظهر  أولاً، أو يؤخرها ويصليها في وقت العصر، أو يصلي المغرب والعشاء في وقت  المغرب، أو يؤخر المغرب ويصليها مع العشاء. وقد نجمع ليلة المطر، وذلك أيام  كان لا أضواء ولا سفلتة للطرقات، وليس عندنا ثياب ولا مدفئات كاليوم،  فيؤذن للمغرب فيصلي أهل القرية المغرب والعشاء ثم يعودون ما دام الضوء  موجوداً في الشوارع، وهذه رحمة الله بنا، ورخصة رخصها رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم لأمته.وكذلك المريض الذي يصعب عليه أن يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها،  فله أن يجمع وهو على فراشه، فيصلي الظهر مع العصر جمع تقديم أو تأخير،  ويصلي المغرب والعشاء جمع تقديم أو تأخير؛ لمرضه وعلته وعدم قدرته على  القيام والصلاة. الآية مرة أخرى، قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ  كَانُوا لَكُمْ [النساء:101] وما زالوا،  عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا [النساء:101]،  وهنا قال عمر: ( قد انتهى الخوف يا رسول الله؟ فقال: اسكت يا عمر! هذه صدقة  تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته )، فأولاً كان العذر: السفر والخوف،  وإذا زال الخوف يبقى هذا كصدقة تفضل الله بها علينا، فنأخذ بصدقة الله ولا  نردها أبداً.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          والآن مع الآيات الباقية وهي في صلاة الخوف، قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا  كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ  مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا  مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا  فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ  فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ  كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا  أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  عَذَابًا مُهِينًا   *  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ  قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ  فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ إِنْ  تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ  وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:102-104].صلاة الخوف يعني إذا كنت خائفاً كيف تصلي؟ قالت  العلماء: إذا كان السيل آت من الغرب إلى الشرق، وإذا دخلت تصلي جاءك السيل  فأغرقك وأهلكك، استقبل السيل واترك القبلة، وكذلك عدو ينتظرك ويتربص بك  وأنت تعلم أنه يجيء من هذا الطريق، فإذا أردت أن تصلي فاستقبل جهة العدو،  وكل هذا حفظاً لأولياء الله عز وجل من أن ينالهم مكروه أو سوء.فهيا بنا إلى  صلاة الخوف في حال الحرب، قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ   [النساء:102]، أي: يا رسولنا! والمخاطبون هم أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وقد شذ أبو يوسف من أئمة المذهب الحنفي فقال: إن صلاة الخوف قد انتهت؛  لأنها لا تكون إلا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ إن الله قد قال:   وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ  [النساء:102]، وما دام أن الرسول ليس بيننا إذاً  ليس هناك صلاة خوف، فرد عليه أهل العلم أجمعون، وقالوا: فقط أن يكون معنا  إمامنا وحامل راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، فإذا صلى بنا صلينا  وراءه في حال الخوف وفي حال السلم.                               
 صفة صلاة الخوف                                                                                                    
                                فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:102]، أي: أذن  المؤذن للصلاة وأقامها، فماذا نصنع؟ قال:  فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ  مَعَكَ [النساء:102]، أي: اقسم الجيش إلى قسمين، فقد يكونون أربعون أو مائة  شخص أو مائتين أو أربعمائة، فاقسمهم إلى نصفين.إذاً:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ  فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ [النساء:102]، أي: دعوتهم إليها  وأقمتها،  فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ [النساء:102]، أي: يصفون  فيصلون وراءك. وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ [النساء:102]، أي: ما يضعون  الرشاش والمدفع أو السيف أو الرمح، بل يحملونها استعداداً لما قد  يحدث.إذاً:  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا [النساء:102]، وهذا أمر، يأخذون ماذا؟   أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ [النساء:102]، وما قال: سيوفهم؛ لعلمه أن يوماً سيأتي ما  ينفع فيه السيف. فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ  [النساء:102]، أي: فإذا سجدت يا رسولنا ومن معك فليكن أولئك الحاملون  للسلاح من ورائكم يحمونكم. مرة أخرى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ  لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا  أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ [النساء:102]، ولا يضعونها، بل يصلون وأسلحتهم على أعناقهم  وأكتافهم،  فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا [النساء:102] أي: الذين معك،  فَلْيَكُونُوا  مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ [النساء:102]، أي: أولئك الذين هم كالحرس يحمونكم.  وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ [النساء:102].ولصلاة الخوف  أكثر من إحدى عشرة صورة، وكل ذلك بحسب شدة الخوف ووضع المعركة، وهذه الصورة  التي في هذه الآية تقتضي أن يكون العدو غير حاضر، وإنما نتوقع هجومه علينا  فقط، وفي هذه الحال يقول إمامنا بعد أن يقيم الصلاة فينا: فلتأت طائفة  ولتصل ورائي، فيصفون ويصلون وراء الإمام، والطائفة الأخرى تقف في وجه  العدو، والكل سلاحه في يده أو على كتفه، فيصلي بالطائفة الأولى ركعة ويبقى  واقفاً وهم يتمون لأنفسهم، ثم يذهبون إلى المعسكر، فيقفون موقف أولئك، ثم  يأتي أولئك فيصلي بهم الإمام ركعة ويبقى جالساً ويقومون هم فيصلون الركعة  الثانية ويسلم بهم الإمام جميعاً.وخلاصة القول: أن هذا بحسب وضع المعركة،  فأحياناً يتطلب منا أن نصلي ونحن على صهوات الخيول، والرجل يجري وهو يصلي،  والمهم أن صلاة الجماعة هي منبع الفضائل الإسلامية، ومصدر المودة والإخاء  والتعاون، وقوام هذه الملة، فلا تترك حتى في حال الحرب، بل حتى في شدة  الخوف، والله ليصلين أحدهم وهو يطارد العدو، وذلك خوفاً من أن يفوته، وأما  الهارب فلا تسأل. إذاً: للمسلم في الحرب أن يصلي بالإيماء، أو يصلي على ظهر  الخيل بالإيماء والإشارة، وليس شرطاً أن يأتي بالركوع والسجود، وإنما بحسب  وضع المعركة، فإن تطلب منا الوضع أن نصلي ونحن نهاجم العدو نصلي بالإيماء  والإشارة، إن لم يتطلب منا الوضع لأننا ما أطلقنا الرصاص بعد، والعدو ينتظر  متى نغفل حتى ينصب علينا، فنقسم أنفسنا إلى قسمين، فقسم يقفون في وجه  العدو، وقسم يصلي ركعة مع الإمام، ثم يتمون لأنفسهم والإمام واقف ينتظر، ثم  تذهب حتى تقف في وجه العدو، وتأتي الطائفة الأخرى فيصلون وراء إمامنا  الركعة الثانية، ركعتين، ويبقى الإمام جالساً فيصلون الركعة الثانية ويسلم  بهم، ولا نقول: كيف هذا؟ هذا تشريع الله وقد أذن الله فيه ولا حرج.واسمعوا  إلى الآيات مرة أخرى، يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ [النساء:102]،  وقد أبطلنا قول من قال: ليس هناك صلاة خوف إلا مع النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم! وتسعة وتسعون في المائة قالوا: صلاة الخوف تصح وراء إمامنا في  المعركة، ولا نحتاج إلى رسول الله في كل مكان، والمهم أن هذا القول لا  التفات إليه، وأما قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ [النساء:102]، فلأنه  يخاطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقرآن ينزل وهو يشرع ويبين، والإنسان  الذي قال بهذا القول مهما كان قد تزل قدمه، إذ قد يخطئ البشر، لكن ما نأخذ  بأخطاء شخص ونترك صواب مائة، فدائماً كن مع جماعة المسلمين، أما أن يشذ شاذ  فنجري وراءه فإننا سنهلك، ثم ما الداعي إلى ذلك؟ وهل هو أفضل أم أمة كاملة  أفضل؟ ولهذا يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( عليكم بالجماعة ). وَإِذَا كُنتَ  فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ  مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ  وَرَائِكُمْ [النساء:102]، أي: الآخرون الذين يحمونكم،  وَلْتَأْتِ  طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى [النساء:102]، هي نفسها،  لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا  مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ [النساء:102].ثم قال  تعالى:  وَدَّ [النساء:102]، من؟  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا [النساء:102]، ومعنى:  (ود): أي: أحب، وهي تعني أكثر من كلمة الحب. وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ [النساء:102]، يخبر الله تعالى عما  في قلوبهم، إذ هو خالق القلوب وعالم بحركاتها. وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً [النساء:102]، فإذا مالوا عليهم وهم يصلون  أكلوهم. وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ  كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ [النساء:102]، وتصلوا؛ لأنه  إذا كان هناك مطر وشخص مريض ما يقوى على حمل سلاحه فله أن يضع سيفه بين  يديه ولا حرج، وهذه رخصة ثانية.يقول تعالى:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:102]، أي: لا إثم ولا حرج،  إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ  أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ [النساء:102]، وهذه  رخصة،  وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ [النساء:102]، أي: يجب أن تأخذوا حذركم من  عدوكم. إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا  [النساء:102]، أي: إن الله قد هيأ للكافرين عذاباً مهيناً يهينهم ويكسر  أنوفهم ويذلهم بأيديكم أيها المؤمنون.                                                                                                         
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإذا قضيت الصلاة فاذكروا الله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا  مَوْقُوتًا  [النساء:103].قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ   [النساء:103]، أي: فرغتم منها،  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ  [النساء:103].إذاً: خلقنا للذكر فقط، فقال تعالى:   وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  [الذاريات:56]،  سواء كنا في الصلاة أو في الجهاد، فإذا اطمأننا،  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ  الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]، أي: فرغتم منها،  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ  [النساء:103]، وهذا اللفظ يدخل فيه كل  مؤمن ومؤمنة، فإذا فرغ من الصلاة فيذكر الله عز وجل وإن كان يمشي، وإن كان  يقود سيارته، بل يقود طيارته وهو يذكر الله، إذ إن ذكر الله غذاء روحي يزيد  في طاقة إيمانك، ويزيد في طاقة صبرك، ويزيد في طاقة كمالك، ويدخل فيه  الدعاء وأنواع الذكر؟ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى  جُنُوبِكُمْ  [النساء:103]، وهذا اللفظ أيضاً يدل على أنه إذا اشتدت  المعركة نصلي على أي حال، فلك أن تصلي وأنت جالس والرشاش في يدك؛ لأنك إن  قمت ضربك الآخر برصاصة، بل ممكن أن تنام على جنبك حتى تتقي الرصاصة، وثم  أنت تذكر الله وتصلي. فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى  جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ  [النساء:103]، وزال الخوف والإعياء  والمرض، فإذا اطمأننتم ماذا تصنعون؟  فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]،  أي: أقيموها كما تقام في حال الأمن والصحة والعافية، وأتموها على الوجه  الذي نزل به جبريل وعلم رسول الله كيف يصلي، فيقوم ويقرأ ويطمئن في الركوع  وفي السجود وفي الجلوس. فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ  [النساء:103]، يعني: زال  الخوف وسكنتم فأقيموا الصلاة، وإن قلت: لم يا الله؟ والجواب:  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا   [النساء:103]، أي: كتاب مؤقت، صلاة مؤقتة، فلا تستطيع أن تصلي أي صلاة في  غير وقتها، إذ إن الصلاة مؤقتة بأوقاتها المحددة من قبل ذي العرش جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه، فلا تصح صلاة قبل وقتها أبداً إلا ما أذن فيه عز وجل، وذلك  كالجمع بين الصلاتين للمسافر والمريض كما بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.  فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا  [النساء:103]، وقد نزل جبريل فصلى بالنبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم صلاة الصبح عند الكعبة في أول وقتها، ثم جاء الظهر فصلى بالرسول  عند الكعبة في أول وقتها، وجاء كذلك في العصر وفي المغرب وفي العشاء، ثم  جاء اليوم الثاني فصلى به جميع الصلوات في آخر الوقت، ثم قال له: ما بين  هذين وقت، أي: ما بين صلاتنا أمس وصلاتنا اليوم وقت، فمثلاً: يؤذن للظهر  على الساعة الثانية عشرة وربع، وهو في اليوم الثاني جاءه في الثالثة فصلى  به، والعصر في الثالثة والربع، فهذه الربع الساعة ما بين هذين وقت، وهكذا  صلى العصر عند الساعة الثالثة والربع، وفي اليوم الثاني الخامسة والربع صلى  العصر، وقال: ما بين هذين وقتين،  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا  [النساء:103].                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ إِنْ تَكُونُوا  تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   [النساء:104].ثم قال تعالى:  وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ   [النساء:104]، أي: يا أولياء الله! يا جيش الرحمن! لا تهنوا ولا تضعفوا،  والوهن هو الضعف والانهزام والخور. وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ   [النساء:104]، أي: في طلب العدو وأنتم تجاهدون. إِنْ تَكُونُوا  تَأْلَمُونَ  [النساء:104]، لجراحات أو تعب أو مرض أصابكم. فَإِنَّهُمْ  يَأْلَمُونَ  [النساء:104]، أي: هم، فإذا تألمنا نحن للتعب وللجوع وللمرض  وللحرب الدائرة من ساعات طويلة، فالعدو هو أولى بهذا الألم. إِنْ تَكُونُوا  تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ  [النساء:104]،  وشيء آخر:  وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ  [النساء:104]، فرق  ما بينكم وبينهم، فأنتم ترجون المغفرة والعزة والنصر وهم آيسون من هذا لا  يرجونه؛ لأنهم كفار لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه. وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:104]، فاقبلوا إرشاداته وتوجيهاته بل وأوامره؛ لأنه عليم  بما يقنن ويشرِّع، حكيم لا يضع الشيء إلا في موضعه، فلو جاء من يقول: لا  داعي لصلاة الخوف! والله ما نقبل كلامه؛ لأن المشرع ما كان جاهلاً فأخطأ،  ولا كان أحمقاً ما يدري الأول من الآخر فوضع أشياء وهي خطأ، إنه عليم  بخفايا الأمور وظواهرها، عليم بما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا، عليم بما في  صدورنا، حكيم في كل شرعه وعمله، فلا يضع الشيء إلا في موضعه، والحكمة ما  عرفناها إلا منه، إذ هو واهبها ومعطيها.                                                                  
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           هيا نتلو عليكم الآيات مرة أخرى، يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ  الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ  الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا  [النساء:101]، وقد زال  الخوف وبقيت هذه الرخصة لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما سأله عمر:  ( صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته )، فبقيت هذه السنة إلى يوم  القيامة.ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ  فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ [النساء:102] أي: للصلاة،   وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا  [النساء:102]، أي: الآخرون من ورائكم يحمونكم،  وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ  أُخْرَى [النساء:102]، أي: بعد صلاة الركعتين،  لَمْ يُصَلُّوا  فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ [النساء:102]، أيها القائد صلى الله عليه وسلم،   وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ [النساء:102] فهذه هي صلاة  الخوف.  وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ  وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً  [النساء:102]، فماذا يتركون لهم لو مالوا عليهم ميلة واحدة؟ يأكلونهم،   وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ  مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ [النساء:102]، وقد تقدم أنه يصلي  والسلاح، لكن إذا كانت حالة مطر شديد أو كان الرجل مريضاً ما يقوى على حمل  السلاح والصلاة به، فقد أذن له الشرع بأن يضع سلاحه بين يديه، وهذه رخصة من  الله تعالى، ولكن  وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ [النساء:102]، لم؟ قال:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا [النساء:102]، ومعنى  هذا: أنكم منتصرون أعزاء، وأما عدوكم فقد هيأ الله له الذل والهون والدون؛  لأنهم كفروا به، إذ إنه يطعمهم ويسقيهم وهم يجهلونه ولا يسألون عنه، ولا  يحمدونه ولا يشكرونه.ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]، أي: فرغتم منها، ماذا نصنع؟  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ [النساء:103]، وهذه عامة إلى يوم القيامة،  إذ لا يوجد مؤمن منا يقول عند الانتهاء من صلاته: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته ثم يخرج ولا يذكر الله أبداً! أعوذ بالله، ولذلك إن كان هناك وقت  متسع فيجلس على الأقل فيقول: استغفر الله ثلاث مرات، ثم يقول: ( اللهم أنت  السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام )، ثم يقول: ( اللهم أعني  على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك )، ثلاث مرات، ثم يقول: سبحان الله ثلاث  وثلاثين، والحمد لله ثلاث وثلاثين، والله أكبر ثلاث وثلاثين، ثم يختم  المائة فيقول: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له، الملك وله الحمد وهو  على كل شيء قدير، ثم يقرأ آية الكرسي، والمواظبة عليها ضمان له بالجنة بإذن  الله، ثم يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويدعو الله ويسأله حاجاته،  وإن كان مضطراً أن يخرج فليس هناك ما يمنعه أن يسبح الله وهو يمشي أو وهو  على دابته، فهل فهم الصالحون هذا أو لا؟ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ [النساء:103]، حتى الصلاة أيضاً تتضمن هذه  الآية، فإذا لم يستطع أن يصلي وهو قائم فيصلي وهو قاعد، أو ما استطاع أن  يصلي وهو قاعد فيصلي على جنب، أو ما استطاع أن يصلي على جنبه فيصلي وهو  مستلقٍ ويومئ برأسه أو بعينيه.وقوله:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ  [النساء:103]، وما زالت  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [النساء:103]، أي: المؤمنين  الصادقين،  كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا [النساء:103]، أي: محدد الوقت، فالكتب  تأكيد والوقت معين.ثم قال عز وجل:  وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ  [النساء:104]، أي: لا تضعفوا في طلب العدو أيها المجاهدون، ونخشى أن يسمع  التائهون والضائعون فيقولون: الشيخ يقول: المجاهدون، نعم، المجاهدون الذين  قادهم إمام بايعته الأمة فقادهم إلى دار الكفر ليدعو أهلها إلى الدخول في  الإسلام، أو ليفتحوا المجال لتعليم تلك الأمة وإنقاذها من الكفر والخبث  والشر والفساد، فإن أبوا إلا القتال فالقتال، وذلكم هو الجهاد، أما عصابات  تتعنتر وتخرج عن الإمام وتلتحق بالجبال وتختبئ ويقولون: هذا جهاد! فبئس  الجهاد، ووالله ما هو بالجهاد، إنما هي الفتنة العمياء والضلال المبين،  وممكن واحد من الجالسين يقوم يتعنتر ويبين لنا، دلونا ماذا أنتجت تلك  الطفرات؟ هل أوجدت دولة إسلامية؟! من إندونيسيا إلى بريطانيا ثلاثة وأربعين  دولة ما استطاعت دولة واحدة أن تقيم الصلاة فقط أبداً، أو أن تجبوا  الزكاة، أو أن تشكل فيها لجنة للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وكل ذلك  لأن الأمة هابطة جاهلة لاصقة بالأرض. وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ  الْقَوْمِ [النساء:104]، أي قوم؟ الكفرة المشركون الذين يحاربونكم. إِنْ  تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ [النساء:104]، فهم أيضاً يألمون، إذ إنهم بشر مثلكم،  وبالتالي ما داموا يألمون وأنتم تألمون فأنتم أولى بالثبات والوقوف في  وجوههم. فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ [النساء:104]، وهذا هو الفضل العظيم، فنحن نرجو  إذا متنا أن نموت شهداء نبيت في دار السلام، وهم يبيتون في جهنم، وإذا  انتصرنا نشرنا العدل والخير والطهر والصفا، وهم إذا انتصروا نشروا الخلاعة  والدعارة والكفر والشر والفساد.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (55) 
الحلقة (279)
تفسير سورة النساء  (6)

لقد كان أهل الجاهلية لا يورثون النساء والأطفال، بحجة أنهما لا يركبان  فرساً ولا ينكيان عدواً، لكن لما جاء الإسلام ونزل الكتاب بين أن المرأة  والطفل لهما حق في الميراث، وفي هذه الآيات يوجه الله عز وجل المؤمنين إلى  أنهم إذا حضروا احتضار أحدهم فلا يسمحوا له أن يحيف في الوصية، بأن يوصي  لوارث، أو يوصي بأكثر من الثلث، أو يريد حرمان الورثة بأي وجه من الوجوه.                     
**الخلاف في كون البسملة آية في كل سور القرآن إلا سورة براءة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله؛ نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله في من عنده ).اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك!وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية، وسبقتها سورة آل عمران  المدنية، وسبقتها سورة البقرة المدنية، وسبقتها سورة الفاتحة المكية  المدنية، نزلت بمكة ونزلت بالمدينة، فمرة نزلت بـ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،  وأخرى بدونها، فمن هنا من رأى نزولها بـ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم جعلها  آية من آياتها السبع، وفرض قراءتها في كل قراءة، ومن رأى نزولها مرة ثانية  بدونها رأى آياتها سبع آيات بدون بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.والمذهب الجامع  والطريق السديد: هو أننا لا ننكر على من لم يقرأها، ولا ننهى من قرأها،  ونحن إن كنا أئمة نصلي بالناس نفتتح الفاتحة بـ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سراً، ولا نجهر بها؛ حتى لا يتألم من يرى عدم قراءتها، ونقرأ بها لما ثبت  من أنها نزلت بها. وبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فاتحة كل سورة من كتاب الله،  وليست بواجبة، وإنما الوجوب في آية من سورة النمل، فتلك بالإجماع آية من  سورة النمل.لعلكم ما اطمأنت نفوسكم إلى هذا البيان، لا حرج، كل ما في الأمر  أننا نهبط إلى أن تجتمع كلمتنا، ولا نختلف بيننا، يقول أنس بن مالك رضي  الله عنه:( صليت وراء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووراء أبي بكر ووراء  عمر فكانوا يفتتحون القراءة بـ: الحمد لله رب العالمين ) هل هناك من هو  أعلم من أنس برسول الله وهو سيده ومولاه وأبي بكر وعمر ؟ هذا حديث في  الصحيحين وفي الموطأ.فمن هنا الذي يقول: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2] أعظم أجراً، فمن هنا  أخذاً بالحديث الصحيح ما نجهر بها، إذ من الجائز أنهم كانوا يسرونها سراً،  ويرفعون أصواتهم بـ:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الفاتحة:2]  للفرق بين البسملة وبين آية من سورة الفاتحة.ومن رأى كالإمام الشافعي أنها  آية: ألزم تلامذته ونفسه بأن يجهروا بها ويقرءوها.قلنا: لكم ذلك، فأنتم ما  عصيتم الله! وأنتم طالبون رضا الله بسملوا، وما بقي بيننا خلاف.ومن قال:  كيف تسقطون آية من كتاب الله؟ هذا كفر. قلنا: لا! لا تقل هذا يا عبد الله!  السورة نزلت مرتين، قرأها جبريل على رسول رب العالمين فمرة بسمل، ومرة لم  يبسمل، فقلنا: ليست آية، وإنما هي افتتاح السورة كما افتتحت بها عامة سور  القرآن إلا براءة؛ لأنها إعلان حرب، ما يحسن ذكر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مع  ذكر الضرب بالسيف!إذاً: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم موجودة في كل سور القرآن،  وهذا المصحف أمامكم اللهم إلا سورة براءة، ما السر؟ إعلان الحرب:   بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  فَسِيحُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْزِي  الْكَافِرِينَ   *  وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ  يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  وَرَسُولُهُ  [التوبة:1-3] الآيات، فلم يحسن أن تفتتح بـ: بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم، التي تحمل راية الرحمة.الحمد لله، العلم ما يؤخذ في ليلة واحدة،  الله يعلم أننا ظالمون،لم؟ كيف نفتتح آية بها الأحكام الكثيرة ونريد أن  نفهمها ونحفظها في يوم واحد؟ ما هو صحيح، والله ما نحن بمستقيمين في هذا  الباب، تعودنا أن حكماً واحداً يتقرر ويتكرر؛ حتى يصبح من الضروريات للعبد  الذي يطلبه، وبذلك يستقر في نفسه، ويقوى على تطبيقه، والدعوة إليه.عرفتم  خطأنا؟ هيا نستغفر الله إذاً، اللهم اغفر لنا وتب علينا، اللهم اغفر لنا  وتب علينا!                                                                 
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم  التي جعل الله لكم قياماً...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           والآن أذكركم بالآيتين الكريمتين اللتين درسناهما بالأمس،  ونستعرض هداياتهما، هل نحن علمنا؟ حفظنا؟ هل في نفوسنا شك فنحتاج إلى  بيان؟! ثم ننتقل إلى ثلاث آيات أخرى.تلاوة الآيتين بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم، لا نقول: بسم الرحمن الرحيم، وإن قلناها لا بأس، فإذا كانت  أول السورة فمن السنة أن نفتتحها بـ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ونقدم أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم أيضاً، وإن كانت الآيات في أثناء السور وداخلها  فالطريق السليم المعهود عن السلف الصالح أن نفتتحها بـ: أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم. أي: نتحصن بالله؛ حتى لا يفسد علينا قراءتنا، ولا يرمي  ألواناً من الشك والاضطراب في نفوسنا؛ لأنه بالمرصاد، لا يريد أن نسعد ولا  أن نكمل ولا أن نتعلم.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا  السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا    *  وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ  آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا  تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا  فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ وَمَنْ كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا  [النساء:5-6].                               
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               هاتان الآيتان تحملان هدايات.. تحملان أحكاماً شرعية؛ لأن  السورة مدنية، حيث كان القانون تتوالى أحكامه يومياً لمدة عشر سنوات.قال: [  من هداية الآيات: أولاً: مشروعية الحجر على السفيه لمصلحته ] وقد يكون  السفيه امرأة، وقد يكون رجلاً، من السفيه؟ الذي ما يحسن التصرف في المال،  يسرف فيه، يكثر من إنفاقه، حتى يفتقر ويصبح عالة على المجتمع.وما معنى  الحجر؟ حجرة على رأسه؟! ما الحجر؟ كأن تضعه في حجرك، لا تسمح له أن يتصرف،  حجرت عليه؛ لأنه يتصرف تصرف السفهاء بالمال، وهذا المال مال الأمة،  (أموالكم)، والمال قوام الأعمال، وقد قال تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا  السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [النساء:5] لا بالتشنيع والتنفير والسب والشتم: يا أحمق! يا سفيه! لا. حرام  هذا. لم إخوانكم ما يحجرون على سفهائهم؟ للجهل. ما عرفوا، وإلا فالأسرة  إذا ظهر فيها فرد مبذر ينفق في المعاصي.. يبدد في المال يجب أن يصدر حكم من  المحكمة على هذا الشخص حيث لا يشترى منه إذا أراد أن يبيع، ولا يباع له  إذا أراد أن يشتري؛ لأنه محجور عليه، فهو يتصرف في حدود المعروف فقط، حتى  إذا زال السفه وحل محله الرشد والبصيرة والمعرفة أعطوه ماله يبيع ويشتري.لم  نفعل هذا؟ حفاظاً عليه أولاً، وحفاظاً على مال الأمة التي تعيش عليه.هل  تعرفون التصرف الباطل؟ أعطيكم مثالاً: يا شيخ! اشتر سيارة، هذه التي معك كم  سنة تستخدم؟ والسائق يتململ ويتبجح هذه ما تمشي يا شيخ! ما دامت هذه  السيارة تحملك، وتأتي ببضائعك إلى بيتك لم تستبدلها؟ تبيعها بعشرة أو عشرين  وتشتري أخرى بتسعين؟ أيجوز هذا؟ هذا مثل من الأمثلة.هذا الحذاء صالح نافع  طيب، قالوا: بدله، فقد طالت عليه المدة له سنة كاملة، هذا عدنان غلبنا وجاء  بحذاء جديد، لا يحل الإسراف في المال وتضييعه.أولاً: ريال واحد تنفقه في  معصية الله شر إسراف وأعظمه، ولا يحل أبداً، بله نصف ريال تنفقه في غير  مرضاة الله فهو من الإسراف القبيح، وصاحب عرضة لسخط الله وعذابه، عرفتم  هذا؟ وما ينفق في طاعة الله وإن أنفقت الكثير لا يقال فيه: إسراف، ما دام  في طاعة الله عز وجل.ما هي السبل التي ينفق فيها المال وتكون في طاعة  الله؟الصدقات، الأوقات، الجهاد، صلة الأرحام، معالجة المرضى، في سبيل  الله.. هذا سبيل الله، وإن كان أيضاً لا بد من الاعتدال والقصد، وإليكم هذا  الحديث الشريف يحضرنا الآن وهو: لما مرض سعد بن أبي وقاص المكي المهاجر لا  سعد بن معاذ الأنصاري ، لما مرض سعد بن أبي وقاص وكان مرضه شديداً فعاده  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما معنى عاده؟ زاره. وعيادة المريض سنة من سنن  الإسلام، فعاده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له سعد : ( يا رسول  الله! إني ذو مال، ولا يرثني إلا ابنة واحدة، فأتصدق بثلثي مالي؟ قال: لا.  قال: فشطره -أي: نصفه- قال: لا. قال: الثلث. قال: الثلث، والثلث كثير )  الثلث لا بأس، والثلث كثير، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إنك يا  سعد ! أن تذر ورثتك أغنياء خير من أن تذرهم عالة -أي: فقراء- يتكففون  الناس ) هذا هو القول السديد، وقولوا لهم قولاً سديداً. لا نطيل على  السامعين والسامعات، القصد القصد! في الإنفاق في الطعام في الشراب في  اللباس في المركوب في السكن، وإياك والمباهاة والمفاخرة وإظهار العنتريات،  لا! أنت عبد الله أليس كذلك؟ والعبد كيف حاله؟! إن شاء الله استفدنا  هذه.إذاً: مشروعية الحجر عرفناها من الآية أم لا؟ وهي قوله تعالى:  وَلا  تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا  مَعْرُوفًا [النساء:5]. [ثانياً: استحباب تنمية الأموال ].كيف تنمي  الأموال؟ كانت ألفاً فأصبحت ألفاً ومائتين! كانت خمسين ألفاً فأصبحت سبعين  ألف، تنمو كما ينمو الشجر والعشب.[ثانياً: استحباب تنمية الأموال في الأوجه  الحلال ] لا في الأوجه الحرام كالربا وتجارة الحشيشة، وكالفيديو والتلفاز  وفي آلات الأغاني وفي أزياء العواهر والمشركات، بل ينبغي أن ننمي أموال  فقرائنا ويتامانا وسفهائنا وأموالنا .. ننميها لتنمو وتكثر في أوجه الحلال،  فلا تفتح دكاناً في المدينة تبيع فيه السيجارة، ولا تفتح قهوة تبيع فيها  آلات الشيشة. لا تغضبوا، سوف تضحكون في القبر إن شاء الله، لا تفتح استوديو  التصوير، وإياك أن تبيع آخرتك بدنياك الهابطة! أصحيح هذا؟ إي والله ( إن  من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون ) قد يقول النحوي: لم ما قال:  المصورين؟ قالت العلماء: من أجل أن يلفت النظر إلى الخطأ؛ حتى تقيس  المصورون؛ لأنهم يضاهون خلق الله، ومن هنا اقترحنا على حكومتنا من سنين أن  تأتي بكافر من الكفار الفقراء من الفلبينيين وتجعله في البلدية يصور في  الجوازات. أيما مواطن يحتاج إلى صورة فهذا الكافر يصوره! أين نحتاجه؟ في  البلديات .. في الجوازات .. في المستشفيات، حيث نحتاج إلى التصوير! اجعل  هذا الكافر -وهو من أهل النار- يصور، وإذا قال: لم أنا ما أتوب وأسلم وأدخل  الجنة؟ تفضل، اغتسل وتعال صل، ونبحث عن مصور آخر من أهل النار. معقول هذا  الكلام أم لا؟ إذاً: [ استحباب تنمية الأموال ] في البنوك؟ لا! تودع مالك  في بنك على أن تعطى كل سنة مائة ألف تعيش عليها، وتدع المليون هناك ينمى  لك، فهذا لا يجوز، والله لأن تعيش على الكسبر والفلفل وكسور الخبز أحب إليك  وأفضل من أن تعيش على هذا المبلغ المالي المحرم عليك؛ لأنها أيام وتنتهي،  أطال الله عمر شيخكم، أصبح يستحي لما يقول: معشر الأبناء والإخوان! أين  الإخوان؟ ماتوا، أولئك الذين كانوا في وجوههم البياض والشيب انتهوا، أين  هم؟ وعما قريب تسمعون: مات الشيخ الجزائري .والله العظيم! ما هي إلا أيام  فقط وتنتهي، كيف تبيع خلدك في دار السلام مع مواكب النبيين والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين من أجل أوساخ قذرة؟ تستطيع أن تصوم على الخبز فقط،  تستطيع أن تعيش ستين سنة وأنت جائع ولا تبالي، وأنت عزب ولا تفكر في فسق  وخروج عن طاعة الله.قال: [ ثالثاً: وجوب اختبار السفيه قبل دفع ماله إليه  ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من فرض علينا أن نمتحنه ونختبره؟ الله، فقد قال تعالى:   وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى [النساء:6]. ما معنى ابتلوهم؟ بالعصا يعني؟!  اختبروهم، أعطه عشرة ريالات وقل له: جئنا بكذا، وانظر كيف يتصرف.   وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى [النساء:6] والسفيه كاليتيم أيضاً، فإذا عرفنا أنه  أصبح صالحاً لأن يأخذ ماله نمتحنه، فإن نجح أعطيناه ماله.قال: [ رابعاً:  وجوب الإشهاد على دفع المال إلى اليتيم بعد بلوغه وبعد رشده ].هل عرفنا بم  البلوغ يتحقق؟ أما في الغلام فإنبات الشعر حول العانة، وببلوغ الثامنة عشر  من عمره، وأما الجارية فإنها تزيد على الإنبات بالحيض والحمل؛ فإن حاضت  الجارية بلغت سن الرشد، ما حاضت لكن حملت، الولد في بطنها، يبقى شك في أنها  بلغت؟ ما يبقى شك! إذا:ً [ خامساً: حرمة أكل مال اليتيم والسفيه مطلقاً  ].لا يجوز أن تأكل مال السفيه، حجرت عليه وتأكل ماله، يجب أن تنميه وأن  تحفظه له، وأن تنفق عليه منه في حدود فقط، حتى إذا ثاب إلى رشده وأصبح  أهلاً للتصرف تعطيه أمواله، واليتيم كذلك تنمي ماله وتحفظه إذا بلغ سن  الرشد ورشد ادفع إليه وأشهد عليه.من أين أخذنا هذا؟!  وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا  إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا [النساء:6].قال: [سادساًً: الوالي  على اليتيم إن كان غنياً فلا يأكل من مال اليتيم شيئاً، وإن كان فقيراً  استقرض منه ] على أساس أن يرده يوم ما ييسر الله عليه [ ورد عند الوجد  واليسار، وإن كان مال اليتيم يحتاج إلى ] عمل هل الوصي يعمل فيه؟ يعمل،  بأجرة أو بدون أجرة؟ إذا كان فقيراً بأجرة كأجرة مثيله، هذا المال يحتاج  إلى حراسة، الحارس عادة كم يعطى؟ يعطى مثلاً ألف ريال، أنت أيها الوصي!  احرس وخذ الألف وما تزيد على الأجرة، هذا العمل يحتاج إلى رفع ووضع وإدخال  وإخراج مثلاً وأنت فقير؛ اعمل هذا العمل وخذ أجرة مثلك، اسأل عن العمال في  هذا الشأن كم يعطون؟ خذها أنت. واضح هذا المعنى؟قال: [ وإن كان مال اليتيم  يحتاج إلى أجير للعمل فيه جاز للولي أن يعمل بأجرة المثل ].لا يزيد ولا  ريالاً واحد، هذه التعاليم من أنزلها؟ من شرعها؟ من قننها؟ الله رب  العالمين، هذا الذي كفره الإنس والجن، ليهلكوا ويعيشوا إلى جهنم، كيف ينسون  الله وهذه تعاليمه وهذه هدايته؟                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           والآن مع أربع آيات موضوعها متحد، فهيا نسمعكم تلاوتها، يقول  تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا  مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:7] ما معنى هذه الآية؟ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  [النساء:7] بعد موتهما، الأب والأم أم لا؟   وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  [النساء:7] كالأخ والأخت ومن إلى ذلك،  مِمَّا قَلَّ  مِنْهُ  [النساء:7] سواء مليون  أَوْ كَثُرَ  [النساء:7] مما قل ريال، أو  كثر عشرة  نَصِيبًا  [النساء:7] قسطاً  مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:7].هذه الآية  المجملة قررت قسمة التركات، أما تفصيلها جاء في:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ   [النساء:11] بعد ثلاث آيات، ولها سبب في نزولها.  ‏                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله: [ معنى الآيات:لقد كان أهل  الجاهلية لا يورثون النساء ولا الأطفال ] قبل نزول هذه الآية أهل الجاهلية  لا يورثون طفلاً ولا امرأة، لم؟ قالوا: المرأة لا تقاتل، والولد كذلك. لم  نعطيهم المال؟ هذا المال لمن يحمل السيف ويدافع عن الحي والبلاد!قال:[ لقد  كان أهل الجاهلية لا يورثون النساء ولا الأطفال بحجة أن الطفل كالمرأة لا  تركب فرساً، ولا تحمل كلاً، ولا تنكي عدواً ].قانون هذا؟ سمعتم الحجج أم  لا؟ قالوا: والطفل كالمرأة لا تركب فرساً المرأة، بمعنى: لا تقاتل عن  البلاد، ولا تحمل كلاً، إذا شخص كل وعجز لضعفه وفقره المرأة ما تفعل شيئاً  معه، والطفل كذلك، ولا تنكي العدو، المرأة تجرح العدو أو تزعجه؟قال: [ يكسب  ولا تكسب، وحدث -حصل- أن امرأة يقال لها: أم كحة ] تعرفون كحة أم لا؟ هذه  تسمى: أم كحة ؛ لأنها تكح، [ مات زوجها، وترك لها بنتين، فمنعهما أخو  الهالك ] أي: عم البنتين [ من الإرث ] قال: المال مال أخي، أنا أولى به،  أما المرأة والبنتان لا حظ لهما! لا تنكي عدواً ولا تركب فرساً ولا تحمل  كلاً.قال: [ فشكت أم كحة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ذهبت إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تكشو إليه [ فنزلت هذه الآية الكريمة ]   لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا  قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:7] لها أثر أم لا؟  إليكم كيف جاءت تشكو.قال: [ لما شكت أم كحة أخا زوجها وجاء معها قال لهما  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( انطلقا حتى أنظر ما يحدث الله لي فيهن ) فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية رداً عليهم وإبطالاً لقولهم وتصرفهم الجاهلي؛ إذ  المفروض أن الصغير والمرأة أولى بالإرث لحاجتهما وضعفهما ] أليس كذلك؟ فكيف  يكون الرجل أولى، المرأة والطفل أولى بالتركة للضعف والعجز، لكن قانون  الجاهلية قالوا: المرأة والطفل ما يدافعان عن البلاد ولا يحمل كذا ولا كذا،  أبطل الله هذه القاعدة الجاهلية وحل محلها الهدي الإلهي.  لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ  أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا [النساء:7] حظاً  مَفْرُوضًا [النساء:7] فرضه الله.   وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينُ فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا  مَعْرُوفًا [النساء:8].الجمهور: على أن الآية منسوخة، لكن ابن عباس قال:  لا. بل هذه الآية محكمة، وقد عشناها وطبقناها ونحن لا نعرف، والله طبقت في  قرى المؤمنين، لما نجذ قناطير التمر يوم الجذاذ، ويقسم التمر على الورثة،  صاحب السدس سدس، صاحب النصف، صاحب الثلث، الخماس هذا يأخذ الخمس، الفلاح  الذي يسقي ويؤبر له الخمس، لما نكون نقسم يأتي الفقراء من الأقارب بزنابيل  وأكياس، مع أنهم لا يرثون لكن يجلسون وينتظرون، ولما نقسم نعطيهم كذلك، صاع  صاع كذا كذا، سبحان الله! بركة هذه الآية، ولا نفهمها!فـابن عباس قال:  محكمة، فعندما تأخذون في قسمة المال ويحضر بعض الفقراء من بعض الأقارب  الذين لا يرثون وهم محتاجون أعطوهم شيئاً فشيئاً، وامسحوا دموعهم، آمنا  بالله. قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا حَضَرَ [النساء:8] ما معنى حضر؟ جاء  وَإِذَا  حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ [النساء:8] علم أنهم يقسمون الليلة التركة الفلانية.  وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا الْقُرْبَى [النساء:8] أصحاب القرابة  ما هم وارثون، كعمة أو خالة وهم فقراء ما يرثون. وَإِذَا حَضَرَ  الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ [النساء:8]  حتى اليتيم دائماً يتتبع من يقسم يحضر معه. فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ  [النساء:8] أعطوهم شيئاً من ذاك الذي تقسمون. وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا  مَعْرُوفًا [النساء:8] إذا شححتم وما أعطيتم أو أعطيتم قليلاً قولوا لهم  قولاً معروفاً: هذا الذي حصل وبارك الله لك فيه، وسامحنا، أما العنف والشدة  والغضب: قوموا، لم جئتم يا طماعون؟! فلا، الله أكبر! أين هذه الأمة؟ ماتت  يوم ما جهلت هذه البيانات وما عرفتها، فالقرآن يقرءونه على الموتى، ولا  يجتمعون لآية كهذه قط!وهذا أحد الإخوان يقول: نحن في بلادنا نقسم أولاً على  الفقراء ثم نقسم التركة، فأقول له: تعال أقبل رأسك إذاً. الحمد لله! ولا  بد من بقايا خير، يقول تعالى:  وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ وَقُولُوا  لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا [النساء:8] لا منكراً بالتعيير والشتم  والتقبيح.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وليخش الذين لو تركوا  من خلفهم ذرية ضعافاً...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ  خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا  [النساء:9] هذا حكم آخر، ما تفهمونه لو  تفكرون فيه إلى غد! أتحداكم؛ لأنكم ما سمعتم به من قبل. وَلْيَخْشَ   [النساء:9] يجب أن يخاف، يخشى بمعنى: يخاف أم لا؟  وَلْيَخْشَ  [النساء:9]  من؟  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً  ضِعَافًا خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:9] المريض على فراش الموت، ويجيء  الماديون مثلي يأخذون ينصحون له: أوص لفلان بكذا، أوص لفلان بكذا، الورثة  كذا، يقول: لفلان علينا دين، له كذا، فيوصونه بما يجعله يأخذ ذاك المال  ويوزعه على غير الورثة. وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ  خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً  [النساء:9] أنت يا من توصي بالباطل! ما تخاف غداً  تموت وتترك أيضاً ذرية بعدك؟ انظر حالك قبل أن تنظر إلى حال هذا المريض  الذي يجلس فينا وهو يعاني آلام الموت ما يوصيه ولا ينصح له بأن يحرم الورثة  من المال، بأن ينسب إلى فلان كذا وفلان كذا وفلان كذا.  فَلْيَتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا  [النساء:9] لأنهم أيضاً سوف  يمرضون ويوضعون على سرير الموت، ويجيء من ينصح لهم أيضاً ويفسد عليهم مال  أولادهم.تربية عجيبة هذه! ‏                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *
                               وإليكم الآية كما هي في الشرح قال تعالى:  وَلْيَخْشَ  الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا خَافُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا   [النساء:9]. قال: [ فقد تضمنت إرشاد الله تعالى للمؤمنين الذين يحضرون  مريضاً على فراش الموت بألا يسمح له أن يحيف في الوصية، بأن يوصي لوارث، أو  يوصي بأكثر من الثلث، أو يذكر ديناً ليس عليه، وإنما يريد حرمان الورثة،  فقال تعالى آمراً عباده المؤمنين:  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا  مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ  [النساء:9] أي: من بعد موتهم  ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا  خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:9] أي: فليخشوا هذه الحال على أولاد غيرهم ممن  حضروا وفاته كما يخشونها على أولادهم.إذاً: فعليهم أن يتقوا الله في أولاد  غيرهم، وليقولوا لمن حضروا وفاته ووصيته قولاً سديداً أي: صائباً لا حيف  فيه ولا جور معه ].                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلماً...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           تبقى الآية الأخيرة، وهي قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا  [النساء:10].حتماً. نعم، أكل  مال اليتيم من كبائر الذنوب.. من السبع الموبقات، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات. قيل: ما هي يا رسول الله؟! قال: الشرك بالله،  وعقوق الوالدين، وأكل مال اليتيم ). أكل مال اليتيم من كبائر الذنوب ويكفي  فيه هذه الآية، اسمع هذا الخبر:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ  الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا  [النساء:10] بدون حق .. بدون مقابل عمل أو غيره، إنما  هم في الواقع  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ  سَعِيرًا  [النساء:10].وقرأ أبو حيوة : ( وسَيُصَّلَّون سعيراً ) بالتضعيف.                                                                   
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن سأعيد عليكم تلاوة الآيات: قال تعالى:  لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ  أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:7] وقد أبطلت حكم الجاهلية أم  لا؟ ورثت، وسيأتي بيان الورثة في الآية التي بعد هذه:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ  فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ [النساء:11] بالتفصيل العجيب، كلاً أعطاه الله ما يستحق،  هذه مجملة منسوخة.ثاني آية:  وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا  الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ وَقُولُوا  لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا [النساء:8] قال الجمهور: هذه منسوخة بآية  المواريث الآتية، وقال ابن عباس وعمل بها المؤمنون. قال: ما هي منسوخة، لما  تأخذون في قسمة المال إذا حضر المسكين أو حضر قريب لا حظ له إذاً: أعطوهم  شيئاً، أو على الأقل قولوا لهم قولاً معروفاً لا تطردوهم، والحمد لله.الآية  الثالثة:  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً  [النساء:9] كما تخاف على أولادك خف على أولاد أخيك الذي توصيه وهو مريض  بأن يجور في وصيته .. الذي تخافه على نفسك خفه على الغير، الذي تكرهه لك  اكرهه على غيرك أيضاً، هذا هو الأدب.  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا  مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ [النساء:9] فلا يجوروا فيما يوصون به المريض، ويشرحون له ويقولون   وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا [النساء:9]. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ  أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: تقرير مبدأ  التوارث في الإسلام ]. ما هي الآية التي قررت مبدأ التوارث؟  لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيبٌ  [النساء:7]. [ ثانياً: استحباب إعطاء من حضر قسمة التركة من قريب  أو يتيم أو مسكين، وإن تعذر إعطاؤهم ] ماذا يقولون لهم؟ قولاً طيباً [ وفي  الحديث: ( الكلمة الطيبة صدقة ) ].[ ثالثاً: وجوب النصح والإرشاد للمحتضر ]  وهو من حضره الموت [ حتى لا يجور في وصيته عند موته ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟  من قوله تعالى:  وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ [النساء:9].[ رابعاً: على من يخاف  على أطفاله بعد موته أن يحسن إلى أطفال غيره؛ فإن الله تعالى يكفيه فيهم  ].فيا من له أطفال صغار يخاف أن يموت ويتركهم أحسن إلى يتامى وأطفال  الآخرين، الله عز وجل يكفيك في أطفالك. [ خامساً: حرمة أكل أموال اليتامى  ظلماً، والوعيد الشديد فيه ] وهذا وعيد شديد:  إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا [النساء:10].يا أهل القرآن! لم  الشيخ ما يجود القرآن؟ إذا جودنا ما ظهر المعنى، فنقرأه كحديثنا؛ لأنه نزل  لتعليمنا، وليس هناك حاجة إلى مد وغنة، ولكن نأتي بالكلمة فصيحة. قرأ أبو  حيوة : ( سَيُصَّلَّون ) بضم الياء وتشديد اللام من التصلية التي هي كثرة  الفعل مرة بعد أخرى:  ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ [الحاقة:31] أي: مرة بعد  مرة، وعليه قول الشاعر:وقد تصليت حر حربهمكما تصلى المقرور من قرتينمن يعرف  المقرور وقرتين نعطيه ألف ريال؟ ما نعرف، اسمع بيت الشعر. يقول: وقد  تصليت. هذا من قراءة: ( صلوه ) (تصليت حر حربهم) قبيلة مضادة. (كما تصلى  المقرور من قرتين). المقرور: من به القر وهو البرد. وقرتين: مرتين. الأصل  القر ضد الحر. القر: البرد، لكن للتجانس والمناسبة قالوا: الحر والقر،  ففتحوا القاف لأجل كلمة الحر، الحر والقر.إذاً: هو قال: وقد تصليت حر  حربهمكما تصلى المقرور من قرتينوالمقرور: البردان.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (56) 
الحلقة (280)
تفسير سورة النساء  (60)

شرع الله صلاة القصر، وهي رخصة أكدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله  وفعله فأصبحت سنة مؤكدة لا ينبغي تركها، ومشروعية هذه الصلاة بكيفياتها  المختلفة إنما تدل على أهمية صلاة الجماعة، فهي إن أقيمت حال الخوف  والقتال، فمن باب الأولى أن تقام حال الأمن والطمأنينة، فتؤدى في أوقاتها  المحددة التي قدرها الله لعباده، وبالكيفية التي بينها لنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع  سورة النساء ومع هذه الآيات الأربع والتي قد درسناها في ليلتين سالفتين،  وما زلنا نحتاج إلى فهمها؛ لأنها تحتوي على أحكام فقهية، فهيا نتلوها  وتأملوا وتدبروا فيها، ثم إن شاء الله ندرسها كما هي في الكتاب ليتقرر كل  معنى إن شاء الله في نفوسنا، ونصبح عالمين بهذه القضية الفقهية الهامة،  وتلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ  كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا   *  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ  لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا  أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ  وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ  تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ  أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ  وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا   *  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا  الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا  مَوْقُوتًا   *  وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ إِنْ تَكُونُوا  تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   [النساء:101-104]. ‏                                
** مشروعية قصر الصلاة الرباعية في حال السفر سواء في الأمن أو الخوف                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ  جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا   [النساء:101]، في هذه الآية الأولى الأذن بقصر الرباعية للمسافر ما دام في  سفره، وإن قلت: القصر سنة مؤكدة والآية تحمل فقط رفع الحرج، قلنا: إن عمر  قد تساءل وقال: يا رسول الله! كيف والله يقول:  إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ  يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:101]؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( يا عمر! صدقة تصدق الله تعالى بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته ). إذاً:  إذا قال القائل: الآية فقط فيها رفع الحرج، فأنا لا أقصر وإنما أتم صلاتي،  فتقول له: قد استشكل هذا عمر فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطلب  البيان فقال: ( يا عمر! هذه صدقة تصدق الله تعالى بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته  )، فهل هناك من يقول: أنا لا أقبل صدقة الله! أعوذ بالله، والله سيحترق.مرة  أخرى:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  [النساء:101]، فقال عمر: ذاك يوم كنا خائفين، أما اليوم فنحن  آمنون، إذاً لا نقصر، ولكن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لـعمر : ( صدقة  تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته )، فهل عرفتم ما هي الصلاة التي تقصر؟  صلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاء ذات الأربع ركعات فقط.                                                                      
** مشروعية صلاة الخوف والتأكيد على صلاة الجماعة                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ  الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا  أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ  وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ  تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ  أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ  وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا  [النساء:102].هذه الآية تضمنت صفة واحدة من صفات صلاة الخوف،  فإذا كنا خائفين من العدو ونحن في ساحة الحرب، فهل نصلي فرادى؟ هل نؤخر  الصلاة حتى يخرج وقتها؟ الجواب: لا، إذ الصلاة لا تؤخر أبداً، بل هي ميعاد  بيننا وبين الله، ثم أيحضر الله ونغيب نحن؟! أما نستحي منه عز وجل؟! إنه  ميعاد بيننا وبين سيدنا ومالك أمرنا، وهو الذي حدده وعينه، ونحن نقول: لا  بأس، ما نحضر! أعوذ بالله.إذاً: علمنا الله تعالى فقال: انقسموا إلى قسمين،  فالإمام القائد الأعظم يصف وراءه نصف الكتيبة فيصلون معه، والآخرون  بأسلحتهم يرقبون العدو حتى لا يتدفق علينا، ويصلي الإمام بنا ركعة ويبقى  واقفاً ونحن نتم ركعة لأنفسنا ونسلم؛ لأنها قصر، ثم يأتي الآخرون ونحن نقف  في مكانهم بأسلحتنا ضد العدو، فيصلون ركعة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والرسول يتم صلاة الركعتين فيجلس وهم يتمون ركعة، فإذا أتموها سلم بهم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذه صورة من عدد من الصور، وتختلف من كيفية  إلى أخرى لاختلاف الظروف والأحوال.قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ   [النساء:102]، من هو الذي قال: لا تصلى صلاة الخوف إلا مع رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟ أبو يوسف من علماء الأحناف، ورد عليه كل الناس، إذ ليس  شرطاً أن يكون الرسول في كل معركة أبداً، بل ولا في كل زمان، فكل من يقوم  مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قيادة المؤمنين فهو مثل رسول الله في  هذا الباب، وهو فقط أخذ واقتدى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.  وَإِذَا كُنتَ  فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ  مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ  [النساء:102]، فيصلي والرشاش على  كتفه، والبندقية في يده. وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا  فَلْيَكُونُوا  [النساء:102]، أي: الآخرون  مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ  طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى  [النساء:102]، هذه بالذات،  لَمْ يُصَلُّوا  فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  [النساء:102] أيها القائد،  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا  حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ  [النساء:102] لم؟  وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   [النساء:102] بجدع أنوفكم،  وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ  عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً  وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ  أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى  [النساء:102]، وهذه رخصة من الله تعالى، فإذا كان  المطر ينزل أو بالرجل مرض، فلا بأس أن يضع سلاح أمامه، قال تعالى:  أَنْ  تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ  [النساء:102]، ثم قال تعالى:  وَخُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ  [النساء:102]، أي: وخذوا حذركم من أعدائكم إلى يوم القيامة. ثم  قال تعالى:  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا  وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ  [النساء:103]، أي: فإذا سلمت من الفريضة  فاعلم أنك مطالب بذكر الله على اختلاف أنواعه، وإن كنت في الطائرة، وإن كنت  سائراً، وإن كنت جالساً، فاذكر الله عز وجل وخاصة في الحرب، قال تعالى:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا  وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  [الأنفال:45]؛ لأن  قوانا مستمدة من ربنا عز وجل، لذا لا بد أن يكون ذكره في قلوبنا وعلى  ألسنتنا، فهو الذي يقوي طاقاتنا ويزيد في قوتنا، فإذا انقطعنا عن الله  هبطنا وتمزقنا، فلا تترك ذكر الله يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله إلا إذا كنت  على كرسي المرحاض فقط، إذ إن الذي يدخل بيت الخلاء لا يذكر الله تعالى، إذ  إن هذا معفو عنه، أما خارج هذا المكان فدائماً اذكر الله، سواء عند الأكل  أو عند الشرب أو عند القعود أو عند القيام أو عند الركوب أو عند المنام أو  عند الاستيقاظ، والناس يتفاوتون في هذا الميدان، لكن إرشاد الله عز وجل في  قوله:  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]، أي: فرغتم منها،   فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا  اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]، وذاك في حال الحرب،  فصلوا مع الرسول أو مع الإمام ركعة، ثم أتموا الركعة لأنفسكم، وهم مع ذكر  الله على كل حال. إذاً:  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى  جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  [النساء:103]،  على الوجه المطلوب، فأولاً في بيوت ربنا عز وجل، وثانياً في جماعة  المسلمين، وثالثاً بأدائها بكل أركانها وشروطها وآدابها كما صلاها جبريل  برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكما صلاها رسول الله بالمؤمنين فقال: (  صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي )، وهذا معنى إقام الصلاة  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا  [النساء:103]، أي: مؤقتة ذات  وقت محدد، ومواعيد ضربها الملك جل جلاله لعباده، فحرام عليك يا عبد الله أن  يحضر الله وتغيب، فالمصلي يناجي ربه والله ينصب وجهه لعبده، فكيف إذاً  تهرب وتبعد وتترك الوقت يخرج ثم تأتي وتصلي؟! وقد ورد في الأثر: ( من ترك  صلاة واحدة فهو بها كافر )، وورد أيضاً: ( لأن يفقد المرء أهله وماله وولده  خير من أن تفوته صلاة العصر في وقتها ).                                                                      
** حرمة الضعف والهون أمام أعداء الله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                وأخيراً قال تعالى:  وَلا تَهِنُوا  [النساء:104]، أيها  الأبطال  فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ  [النساء:104] الكافرين؛ لجهادهم  وإدخالهم في رحمة الله،  إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ  [النساء:104]، أي: من  الجراحات والتعب الذي يصيبكم، فهم يألمون مثلكم كما تألمون، ولكن   وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:104]، أي: من الأجر والمثوبة والنصر  والتأييد ما لا يرجون، وبالتالي فأنتم أحق بالثبات والصبر. وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلِيمًا  [النساء:104]، أي: بالأحوال والظواهر والبواطن وبما يقنن ويشرع،   وحكيماً  [النساء:104]، أي: في كل ما يقنن ويشرع.إذاً: فما علينا إلا أن  نقبل تشريعه ونذعن له ونطبقه كما أمر.                                                                                                        
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم  الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر  التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**هيا بنا أسمعكم شرح الآيات من الكتاب لتزدادوا معرفة.                                * *
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآيات: بمناسبة الهجرة والسفر ] وقد  عرفنا حكم الهجرة، والهجرة لا تنقطع إلى أن تطلع الشمس من مغربها، وبالتالي  كل مؤمن يجد نفسه في بلد لا يمكن أن يعبد الله حرم عليه أن يبقى فيه، بل  يجب عليه أن يغادر، أو وجد نفسه في قرية ليس فيها من يعرف الحلال والحرام  فيجب عليه أن يهاجر، أو يعيش يأكل الحرام وهو لا يدري. وسيد المهاجرين  وأفضلهم هو من هجر ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، وهذا يحتاج إلى أن يكون الإنسان  عالماً عارفاً بما ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، لا أن يكون أمياً عامياً  جاهلاً لا يعرف شيئاً. قال: [ بمناسبة الهجرة ] في الآيات السابقة [ والسفر  من لوازمها ذكر تعالى رخصة قصر الصلاة في السفر وذلك بتقصير الرباعية ]  أي: الصلاة ذات الأربع ركعات [ إلى ركعتين، فقال تعالى:  وَإِذَا  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [النساء:101]، أي: سرتم فيها مسافرين،  فَلَيْسَ  عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ [النساء:101]، أي: حرج وإثم في  أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ  الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:101]، وبينت السنة أن المسافر يقصر ولو أمن ولم يخف، فهذا القيد  غالبي فقط ] إذ الغالب أن المسافر يخاف. قال: [ وبينت السنة أن المسافر  يقصر ولو أمن ] أي: من الخوف [ فهذا القيد غالبي فقط، وقال تعالى:  إِنَّ  الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا [النساء:101] ] وهذه  الجملة قال: [ تذييل أريد به تقرير عداوة الكفار للمؤمنين، فلذا شرع لهم  هذه الرخصة ] إلى يوم القيامة.قال: [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى، أما  الآيتان بعدها فقد بينت صلاة الخوف وصورتها، وصورتها ] هي: [ أن ينقسم  الجيش قسمين: قسم يقف تجاه العدو، وقسم يصلي مع القائد ركعة ] أي: قائد  المعركة، سواء كان رسول الله أو غيره [ ويقف الإمام مكانه فيتمون لأنفسهم  ركعة ويسلمون ويقفون تجاه العدو، ويأتي القسم الذي كان واقفاً تجاه العدو  فيصلي بهم الإمام القائد ركعة ويسلم ويتمون لأنفسهم ركعة ويسلمون، وفي كلا  الحالين هم آخذون أسلحتهم لا يضعونها على الأرض خشية أن يميل عليهم العدو  وهم عزل فيكبدهم خسائر فادحة، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ  فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ  وَرَائِكُمْ [النساء:102]، يريد الطائفة الواقفة تجاه العدو لتحميهم منه،   وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ  وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ [النساء:102]. وقوله تعالى:   وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ  وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً  [النساء:102]، سبق هذا الكلام لبيان علة الصلاة طائفة بعد أخرى، والأمر  بالأخذ بالحذر، وحمل الأسلحة في الصلاة، ومن هنا رخص تعالى لهم إن كانوا  مرضى وبهم جراحات، أو كان هناك مطر فيشق عليهم حمل السلاح أن يضعوا  أسلحتهم، فقال عز وجل:  وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى  مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ [النساء:102]. وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا [النساء:102] ] هذا [ تذييل ] الكلام [  لكلام محذوف دل عليه السياق قد يكون تقديره: فإن كان الكفار فجرة لا يؤمن  جانبهم، ولذا أعد الله لهم عذاباً مهيناً، وإنما وضع الظاهر مكان الضمير  إشارة إلى علة الشر والفساد التي هي الكفر. وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة:   فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ [النساء:103]، فإنه تعالى يأمر المؤمنين بذكره في كل  الأحيان، أي: الأوقات، لاسيما في وقت لقاء العدو؛ لما في ذلك من القوة  الروحية التي تقهر القوة المادية وتهزمها، فلا يكتفي المجاهدون بذكر الله  في الصلاة فقط، بل إذا قضوا الصلاة لا يتركون ذكر الله في كل حال. وقوله  تعالى:  فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ [النساء:103]، يريد  إذا ذهب الخوف وحل الأمن واطمأنت النفوس أقيموا الصلاة بحدودها وشرائطها  وأركانها تامة كاملة لا تخفيف فيها كما كانت في حال الخوف، إذ قد تصلي ركعة  واحدة وقد تصلي إيماء فقط وإشارة في حال الخوف، وذلك إذا التحم المجاهدون  بأعدائهم ] وقد بينا هذا فقلنا: يصلي وهو راكب.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا [النساء:103]،  تعليل للأمر بإقامة الصلاة، فأخبر أن الصلاة مفروضة على المؤمنين، وأنها  موقوتة بأوقات لا تؤدى إلا فيها. وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة:  وَلا  تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ [النساء:104]، أي: لا تضعفوا في طلب  العدو لإنزال الهزيمة به، ولا تتعللوا في عدم طلبهم بأنكم تألمون  لجراحاتكم،  إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا  تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ [النساء:104] النصر والمثوبة  العظيمة،  مَا لا يَرْجُونَ [النساء:104]، فأنتم إذاً أحق بالصبر والجلد،  والمطالبة بقتالهم حتى النصر عليهم بإذن الله. وقوله تعالى:  وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:104]، فيه تشجيع للمؤمنين على مواصلة  الجهاد؛ لأن علمهم بأن الله عليم بأحوالهم والظروف الملابسة لهم، وحكيم في  شرعه بالأمر والنهي لهم يطمئنهم على حسن العاقبة لهم بالنصر على أعدائهم ]  وقد فعل، فقد انتصر رسول الله وأصحابه، ففي خلال خمسة وعشرين سنة فقط أو  ربع قرن إلا والإسلام من أقصى الشرق إلى أقص الغرب. نقول: من أراد أن ينشئ  مصنعاً فقط فحتى يستقيم ويصبح ينتج يحتاج إلى خمس وعشرين سنة، وما مرت خمس  وعشرون سنة إلا والإسلام قد انتشر من وراء نهر الهند إلى الأندلس، ولولا  نصر الله فكيف يتم هذا؟!                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                والآن امتحنوا أنفسكم بهذه الهدايات القرآنية فتأملوا! قال  المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: مشروعية صلاة القصر ] ما حكم صلاة  القصر؟ قال: [ وهي رخصة أكدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله وعمله  فأصبحت ] ماذا؟ [ سنة مؤكدة لا ينبغي تركها ] فلو قيل لك: من أين أتيت  بهذا؟ من الآية الأولى. قال: [ ثانياً: مشروعية صلاة الخوف ] أي: الصلاة في  وقت الخوف، قال: [ وبيان كيفيتها ] كيف نصلي؟ في حدود الطاقة، فإذا كنا ما  التحمنا مع العدو بعد، وإنما ننتظره أو ينتظرنا، فنقسم الجيش إلى قسمين،  وإذا التحمنا صل وأنت تقاتل بلسانك وقلبك وبالإشارة، وإن كنت هارباً أيضاً  إلى القبلة أو إلى غير القبلة فصل على حالك. فإن قيل: يا شيخ! إنهم آمنون  غافلون في الطعام والشراب واللباس ولا يصلون؟ ما لهم؟! عمي لا بصيرة ولا  نور في قلوبهم، لم خلقت؟ خلقت لتجامع النساء وتأكل الطعام؟ تعالى الله أن  يخلق لهذا العبث، وإنما خلقك لتذكره بقلبك ولسانك وتشكره بجوارحك، أما  الطعام والشراب والنكاح فقط لتواصل ذكر الله عز وجل ولا تقطعه. قال: [  ثالثاً: تأكيد صلاة الجماعة ] ما معنى صلاة الجماعة؟ كل صلاة من الصلوات  الخمس يجب أن تقام في بيوت الله في القرية أو في المدينة أو في الطريق أو  في أي مكان، ولذلك فقد كانوا يأتون بالصحابي والله يهادى بين اثنين حتى  يضعوه في الصف، إذ إن أكبر مظهر من مظاهر العبادة لله عز وجل أن ترى  المؤمنين في بيت الله صفوفاً كالملائكة بالسماء، فإذا تركت صلاة الجماعة  فقد انتهى الإسلام. قال: [ ثالثاً: تأكيد صلاة الجماعة؛ بحيث لا تترك حتى  في ساحة الخوف وساعة القتال. رابعاً: استحباب ذكر الله تعالى بعد الصلاة  وعلى كل حال من قيام وقعود واضطجاع ] فهل أخذتم بهذا أو لا؟ حالنا دائماً  أن نذكر الله تعالى إلا في حال واحدة وهي عند التغوط ويبول فقط، قال أبو  هريرة: علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل شيء حتى الخراءة. قال: [  خامساً: تقرير فريضة الصلاة ووجوب أدائها في أوقاتها المؤقتة لها ] فقد قال  الله تعالى:  كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا  [النساء:103]، فما المعنى الكتاب؟ أي:  مكتوبة رسمياً بصك وليس مجرد كلام. قال: [ سادساً: حرمة الوهن والضعف إزاء  حرب العدو والاستعانة على قتاله بذكر الله تعالى ورجائه ].                                                                                                        
**حكم الاحتفال بليلة الإسراء والمعراج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           لماذا ما احتفلنا بليلة الإسراء والمعراج؟ ألسنا بمسلمين؟ بلى،  ألسنا من أهل السلف الصالح؟ والجواب: أيها الأحباب! وبلغوا: أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ما سن في هذه الليلة سنة قط، لا صيام ولا قيام ولا صدقة  ولا ذكر ولا قول ولا إعلان أبداً، والله العظيم! وولي الأمر من بعده: أبو  بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم علي والله ما عرفوا شيئاً عن هذه الليلة، لا صيام  ولا صلاة ولا زكاة ولا طعام ولا لهو ولا أي شيء أبداً.ومضى القرن الأول  والثاني والثالث ولا وجود لها، والآن نحييها! كيف نحييها؟ ماذا نصنع؟ هل  نغني فيها؟ هل ننشد القصائد؟ هل نقرأ القرآن؟ ماذا نستفيد؟ اعلموا والعلم  ينفع، وأهل الحلقة من نساء ورجال على علم، والأسف مع الذين لا يحضرون، أن  هذه العبادات التي شرعها الله قد وقتها وقننها بدقة أكبر من مركبات  الكيمياويات من أجل تزكية النفس، أي: تطهير الروح البشرية لتصبح كأرواح  الملائكة، إذ لا تستطيع أن تطهر نفسك وتزكيها وتطيبها بالماء والصابون  والعطورات؛ لأنك لا تمسكها ولا تعرفها، فالذي يزكيها ويطيبها ويطهرها  لتتأهل للملكوت الأعلى بعد الموت هو الله عز وجل، إذ إن هذه العبادات التي  شرعها الله جل جلاله وبين كيفياتها وكيفية أدائها، وبين أوقاتها رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، علتها أنها تزكية النفس وتطهيرها ليتأهل الآدمي إلى أن  يخترق السبع الطباق وينزل  عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا  جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى  [النجم:14-15]. كما أن هذه العبادات ليست من حق أي أحد  سوى الله ورسوله، فله سبحانه أن يشرع كلمة فقط ويقول: من قال كذا يحصل له  كذا، أو حركة فقط فيقول: من مشى بين كذا وكذا حصل له كذا، وأيما إنسان  يبتدع بدعة ويدعو إليها ويعمل بها فهو كالذي يأكل الرمل والحصى والتراب،  فهل يشبع؟ لا والله، ومثله كالذي يتمضمض بالخرء والبول والدماء، فهل ينظف  ويطيب؟! مستحيل. إذاً: فهذه العبادات التي شرعها الله في كتابه وبينها  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته هي التي تزكي النفس بشرط: أن تؤديها كما  بينها في أوقاتها وأمكنتها، مثال ذلك: لو أراد المسلمون أن يقفوا بأحد بدل  أن يقفوا بعرفة، فهل يصح حجهم؟ مستحيل، أو أرادوا أن يطوفوا بالحجرات  النبوية بدل أن يطوفوا بالكعبة، هل يصح هذا الطواف؟ يزكي النفس؟ مستحيل.  وعليه فلابد من عبادة شرعها الله تعالى وبينها رسوله وعمل بها أصحابه  وأولادهم وأحفادهم وحملها أئمة الإسلام إلينا، أما بدعة ابتدعناها من عند  أنفسنا فلا، ولنرفض العمل بها، فهيا بنا، ماذا نعمل في الليلة الرجبية؟  ماذا نصنع؟ فقط نقول: الحمد لله ما عندنا في هذه الليلة شيء، ونحن نعبد  الله كما كنا نعبده بالأمس، فقيام الليل هو القيام والصيام هو الصيام.                                                                  
**حكم الاحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          وهذا الذي نقوله في حكم الاحتفال بليلة الإسراء والمعراج نقوله  في المولد النبوي، ثم يا ليتكم تركتم الموالد إلى المولد النبوي، بل أتيتم  لنا بمولد السيدة فلانة، ومولد سيدي فلان، ومولد فلان، ومولد فلان، فلا إله  إلا الله! اسمعوا! عاش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأولادهم  وأحفادهم ثلاثمائة سنة ما عرف مؤمن شيئاً اسمه: مولد، والله العظيم. وإنما  في القرن الرابع بعد سنة ثلاثمائة وخمسة وعشرين ابتدعت بدعة المولد وجاءت  من طريق النصارى، والنصارى اليوم يحتفلون بأعياد كثيرة، ونحن للأسف نقلدهم  ونعطي إجازات لطلابنا أيضاً، وأظن أن هذا واقع في العالم الإسلامي باستثناء  هذه البقعة، فهناك عيد الميلاد! بينما نحن ما عندنا إلا عيدان، عيد الفطر  وعيد الأضحى، ومن زاد عيداً فقد كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وجهله ونسب إليه الكتمان والجحود وترك أمته بلا أعياد. فمن يقف هذا الموقف  والعياذ بالله؟! عيدان فقط، عيد الفطر وذلك بعد صيام شهر بكامله، وهو ذاك  اليوم الذي تقام فيه الصلاة والخطبة، وتوزع الصدقات، ويحصل التلاقي والمحبة  والإعلان عن الفوز والنجاة، وعيد الحج، وذلك يوم الحج الأكبر، يوم عاشر ذي  الحجة، إذ الوقفة في يوم تسعة ويوم عشرة عيد، فيفرح المسلمون بنعمة الله  عليهم، ويصلون صلاة خاصة محددة الركعات والتكبيرات والمكان؛ لأن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم حددها وصلاها. كما أنه ليس هناك شعبانية، أي شعبان هذا؟!  رجل اسمه شعبان! والآية التي يحتج بها الضائعون:  حم   *  وَالْكِتَابِ  الْمُبِينِ   *  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ   [الدخان:1-3]. فقالوا: هذه ليلة النصف من شعبان، والله ما هي ليلة النصف من  شعبان، وإنما هذه الليلة المباركة هي ليلة القدر في رمضان، فكيف يصرفون  أمة الإسلام عن الحق؟! لأنهم يستغلون هذه المواقف، والحمد لله فقد أفقنا  وعرفنا الطريق ولن نضل بعد اليوم أبداً. إذاً: هذه البدع وهذه الخرافات  كلها من باب صرف الأمة عما يزكي نفوسها ويطهر أرواحها ويعدها للكمال في  الدار الآخرة. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (57) 
الحلقة (281)
تفسير سورة النساء  (61)


كان طعمة بن أبيرق سارقاً، وذات يوم سرق طعاماً وسلاحاً من بيت أحدهم، فلما  عرفت السرقة اتهم أبيرق هذا جاراً له من يهود، وشهد إخوانه على صدق ما  يقول، فصدقهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أن الله أنزل فيهم آية تتلى  تفضح أبيرقاً وتبرئ اليهودي، فما كان من أبيرق إلا أن ارتد وفر إلى مكة،  وأثناء وجوده فيها دخل بيتاً من بيوتها ليسرق، فوقع عليه الجدار فمات  كافراً.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة )، ومن أراد أن ينظر إلى هذه السكينة فليقف ولينظر إلى الحلقة، هل  فيها هيجان وصياح وكلام واضطراب؟ لا والله، وإنما سيجد السكينة والطمأنينة،  ( وغشيتهم الرحمة )، والرحمة واضحة، فهل هناك سب أو شتم؟ سرقة وتلصص؟  خيانة؟ آلام وأمراض حصلت؟ لا أبداً، وإنما الرحمة غشيتنا، ( وحفتهم  الملائكة )، أي: أحاطت بهم إكباراً لهم، ولو كنا نقوى على رؤيتهم والله  لرأيناهم، ولكن أبصارنا ضعيفة ليست قادرة على أن ترى الملائكة، ( وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، وهذه أجل وأعظم، فمن نحن وما نحن حتى يذكرنا الله في  الملكوت الأعلى؟ الحمد لله، ومع هذا فالمسلمون محرومون من هذا إلا من رحم  الله، والمفروض والمطلوب والواجب أن أهل كل قرية من قرانا عرباً وعجماً إذا  للمغرب تركوا العمل وأقبلوا على ربهم يتوسلون إليه، ويتقربون ويتزلفون،  ويجتمعون كاجتماعنا هذا، فيدرسون ويتعلمون ليلة آية من كتاب الله تعالى،  وليلة سنة من سنن رسول الله، ومع هذا وهم يعملون، فينمون نماءً عجباً، وما  تمضي سنة إلا وهم كالملائكة في القرية، فلا كذب ولا غش ولا خداع ولا زور  ولا فجور ولا زنا ولا باطل، بل كل هذه المظاهر والله تمحى، ويحل محلها  الوفاء والصدق والحب والتعاون الذي لا يمكن أن يتحقق إلا على نور الكتاب  والحكمة، فمن منعهم؟ من حرمهم؟ قروناً عديدة وهم يعيشون بعيدين عن القرآن  وسنة الرسول حتى هبطنا ولصقنا بالأرض بعدما كنا في الملكوت الأعلى، وا  أسفاه! وا حسرتاه! ولا ينفع بكاء ولا تحسر. وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الكريمات  من سورة النساء، فهيا نتلوها وتدبروا وتأملوا وتفكروا، إذ هذا كلام ربكم  إليكم من أجل هدايتكم وإسعادكم، وتلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ  خَصِيمًا   *  وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا   *  وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا   *   يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ  مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا   *  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ  عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا   [النساء:105-109]. إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ   [النساء:105]، فالمتكلم هو الله تعالى، والمخاطب هو رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، والمراد بالكتاب الذي أنزله هو القرآن العظيم، ومعنى قوله  تعالى: (بالحق)، أي: مصاحباً وملازماً له، فلا باطل فيه ولا يدعو إليه ولا  يتحقق به.  لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ   [النساء:105]، من منا لم يفهم معنى:  لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ   [النساء:105]؟ في خصوماتهم، في دنياهم، في نزاعاتهم، في كل أحوالهم، في  أعراضهم وأموالهم، فالرسول يحكم بينهم بقانون فرنسا؟ بشطحات اليهود؟ بقيصرة  اليونان؟ لا والله، وإنما بما أنزل الله إليه. قال:  بِمَا أَرَاكَ  اللَّهُ  [النساء:105]، أي: بما علمه فيما أنزله إليه، فهل عرفتم كيف وجه  الله هذا الخطاب لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ونحن أيضاً مثله، وبالتالي فكل  حاكم يجب أن ينزل هذا المنزل، فما أنزل الله عليه كتاباً، أنزله على  رسوله، وعلمه إياه وعرفه به، وذلك من أجل أن يحكم بين الناس بما أراه الله  وعلمه.  وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا  [النساء:105]، أي: ولا تكن  للخائنين خصماً تخاصم عليهم وهم خونة وسرق. ولهذه الآيات سبب نزول نذكره  أولاً لتفهموا معناها، فقد كان يوجد ثلاثة أنصار: بشر وبشير ومبشر وطعمة بن  أبيرق، وطعمة بن أبيرق هذا كان منافقاً يظهر الإيمان ويبطن الكفر؛ لأنه في  تلك الأيام كان النفاق موجوداً في المدينة، وما دخلت المدينة كلها في رحمة  الله تعالى، وكان لهذا المنافق جار له مشربة فيها طعام وسلاح، فحفر  واستخرج الطعام والسلاح، سرقة، فلما صاح المسروق المؤمن ونظر إلى الأحوال  والجيران وشعر ابن أبيرق أنه سيتهم، جاء بالدرع أو بذلك السلاح ووضعه في  غرفة يهودي من جيرانه، وضجت المدينة، ووقف بنو أبيرق يدافعون عن صاحبهم،  وأنهم براء وليسوا ممن يفعل هذا. وأخيراً قالوا: لقد اكتشفنا السرقة، إنها  موجودة عند اليهودي، فاليهودي المسكين قال: ما سرقت، والنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم عندما رأى مجموعة كاملة قد وقفوا مع هذا المنافق، ورأى أن السلاح أو  الدرع موجودة عند اليهودي، وقف يدافع ويخاصم ليبرئ ابن أبيرق فيما ظهر له،  فأنزل الله تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:105]، والآن يا  رسولنا ليس عندك علم، وإنما فقط وقفت إلى جنب هذه الجماعة التي تقول وتحسن  الكلام والدعاوى، فظننت أنهم على حق، وهم في الحقيقة خونة وسرقة. وَلا  تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا  [النساء:105]، أي: تدافع وتخاصم عنهم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واستغفر الله إن الله كان غفوراً رحيماً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:106]، وهذا الكلام موجه إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم! إذاً فكيف  يوجه الخطاب إلى قضاتنا وحكامنا؟! مع أن الرسول ما أذنب، ولكن من باب:  حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين، ومن باب: إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة، فإذا  كان رسول الله يوجه بهذا الخطاب فمن دونه ماذا يقال له؟                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تجادل عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا  [النساء:107]. وَلا  تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:107]، أي: بني  أبيرق،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا   [النساء:107]، وهم خونة آثمون.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يستخفون من الناس ولا يستخفون من الله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا  [النساء:108]. يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ  النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ  يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  [النساء:108]، وهم بنو أبيرق  أصحاب المؤامرة،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا   [النساء:108].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ها أنتم هؤلاء جادلتم عنهم في الحياة الدنيا...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ  مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:109]. هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:109]؛ لأن مجموعة  من المؤمنين وقفت إلى جنب بني أبيرق، وكذلك الرسول وقف إلى جنبهم لكثرة  الذين يبرئون هؤلاء المنافقين، والمؤمنون في الحقيقة لا علم لهم، ولكن  نظراً إلى ما يظهرون من الصلاح والاستقامة، ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ  يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:109] اللهم لا أحد. إذاً: لتبقى هذه الآيات  خالدة، ولتبقى نور الله في الأرض، فالقاضي والوكيل والحاكم ومن يُحكَّم يجب  أن يكونوا على منهج الحق، فلا يغترون بألفاظ ولا بجماعة ولا غير ذلك،  وإنما يطلبون الحق كما هو فيقضون ويحكمون به، وهذا درس عجيب لأمة الإسلام.                                                                   
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          نعيد تفسير الآيات فتأملوا، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ  اللَّهُ  [النساء:105]، لا بالهوى أو بالتعصب أو بالميل الغريزي،  وَلا  تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا  [النساء:105]، أي: لا تكن واقفاً إلى جنب  الخائن تخاصم وتجادل عنه. وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ  [النساء:106]، أي: من زلت  قدمه وارتكب خطأً فباب الله مفتوح، فليندم على فعله، وليستغفر ربه، وليعزم  وليصمم على ألا يعود لهذه الخطيئة، وما هي إلا أيام حتى تمحى محواً كاملاً  ولا يبقى لها أثر، وهذه سنة الله عز وجل، وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها ). وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ  يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:107]، فاسمع هذا يا محامي! إذ المحاماة  في العالم الإسلامي شائعة، وقد يسألني فقال: أنا أعمل محامياً في الدولة  الفلانية، وهذه الدولة لا تحكم بالإسلام ولا بالشريعة، فما حكم ذاك؟ فنقول:  اجتهد، فإن عرفت أن الذي تترافع عنه في قضية ما مظلوماً فقف إلى جنبه ولو  تأخذ مبالغ مالية لرفع الظلم عن هذا العبد وتحقيق الحق له، وإن علمت أنه لا  حق له فلا تترافع في قضيته ولا تقبلها ولا تأخذ فيها ديناراً ولا درهماً؛  لأنك إن فعلت ذلك فأنت تدافع عن الباطل وهذا لا يصح أبداً، إذ يقول الله  تعالى:  وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا  [النساء:107]، بل وقل  له: يا فلان! أنت ظالم، وهذا الموقف لا يقفه إلا أهل الإيمان.  يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:108]، وذلك لما يتآمرون في الليل أو  في البيت فيقولون كذا ونفعل كذا وندبر كذا،  وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ  [النساء:108] إيه والله، أتدرون كيف؟ العوالم  كلها في قبضة الله عز وجل، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ  حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ  [الزمر:67]، فأين نحن إذاً مع  الله؟ هو فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه، والخليقة كلها في قبضته وبين يديه، لا  يخفى عليه من أمر الناس شيئاً! قال تعالى:  مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى  ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ  وَلا أَدْنَى  [المجادلة:7]، أي: أقل  وَلا أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ  أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا  [المجادلة:7]، سواء في المريخ أو في الزهرة أو في  الشمس أو في الأرض، فأينما كانوا فالله يعلمهم وهو معهم. تأملوا!   يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ  مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  [النساء:108]  لما كانوا يتآمرون هو معهم،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا   [النساء:108]. هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  [النساء:109]، وهذا للتقريع والتأديب  والتوبيخ،  فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   [النساء:109]؟! من هو؟  أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا   [النساء:109]، أي: يدافع عنهم ويأخذ حقهم إن كان ذا حق؟ والجواب: لا أحد.  ومن هنا مسح من قلوبنا الدفاع عن الباطل حتى ولو كان صاحب الباطل أباك أو  ابنك أو أخاك أو أمك أو امرأتك، فلا تقف تدافع عن الباطل أبداً، فهذا يهودي  أنزل الله في شأنه القرآن، إذ إنه كان مظلوماً، فقد ألقوا الدرع في بيته  وقالوا: أخذه اليهودي، فنجاه الله عز وجل وإلا كانت ستقطع يده. وأما خبر  هذا الخبيث طعمة فقد ارتد وأعلن عن كفره وهرب لما انفضح، وأتى مكة وجاء  يسرق في الليل، فبينما هو يحفر في الجدار في الليل حتى يدخل إلى الغرفة  التي فيها الطعام، فلما أدخل رأسه سقط الجدار عليه فقبض عليه كالعصفور،  رأسه من داخل ورجلاه من خارج عليه لعنة الله، وهذا جزاء من يخون الله  ورسوله والمؤمنين.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           والآن أسمعكم الشرح من الكتاب فتأملوا.                                 
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ معنى الآيات: روي أن هذه الآيات نزلت في طعمة بن  أبيرق وإخوته ] وهم بشير ومبشر وبشر، قال: [ وكان قد سرق درعاً من دار جار  له يقال له: قتادة ]، والدرع عبارة عن لباس يلبسه المحارب في الحرب، فإذا  أصيب برصاصة أو برمية أو بسهم فإنه لا يؤثر فيه؛ لأنه لباس من حديد، وقد  كان داود عليه السلام يصنع الدروع في الدنيا، قال تعالى:  وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ  صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِنْ بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ  شَاكِرُونَ  [الأنبياء:80]. وهنا لطيفة أذكر بها الناسين وأعلم غير  العالمين وهي: أن في القرآن سورة تسمى بسورة لقمان، ولقمان هذا كان حبشياً  نوبياً آتاه الله الحكمة وعلمه إياها، فمر ذات يوم بداود -وكان معاصراً له-  وهو ينسج الدرع من الحديد، فهم أن يسأله: ما هذا يا داود؟ فأدركته الحكمة  فسكت، كما هي القاعدة عندنا: إذا كان العلم به لا ينفع، والجهل به لا يضر،  فاترك ذلك ولا تسأل. فسكت لقمان وواصل داود عليه السلام نسج الدرع، ولما  فرغ أخذ يقيسه على جسمه، ثم قال: نعم لبوس الحرب أنتِ، فعرف لقمان وقال:  الصمت حكمة وقليل فاعله، إذ لو سأل لأهان نفسه فيقال: جاهل لا يعرف، ثم لمَ  يسأل وليس هذا شأنه؟ لكن أدركته الحكمة فسكت، وما زال ينتظر حتى عرف رحمه  الله تعالى. قال: [ وكان قد سرق درعاً من دار جار له يقال له: قتادة،  وودعها عند يهودي يقال له: يزيد بن السمين ] أو السمين، قال: [ ولما اتهم  طعمة وخاف هو وإخوته المعرة رموا بها اليهودي وقالوا: هو السارق ] كما  سمعتم. قال: [ وأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلفوا على براءة أخيهم  طعمة، فصدقهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، إذ لا يعقل أن ثلاثة أو  أربعة من الرجال يحلفون فلا يصدقهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع أنه في  مستوى الأخلاق لن يصل إليه أحد، قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ  عَظِيمٍ [القلم:4]، فلا يعقل أن أربعة من رجال البلاد وصلحائها في الظاهر  يحلفون فيقول لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنتم تكذبون؟! إذ ليس عنده علم  في ذلك، قال: [ فصدقهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا: هو السارق،  وهم بقطع يد اليهودي لشهادة بني أبيرق عليه ]، أي: هم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن يقطع يد السارق؛ لقيام الحجة عليه من أربعة أنفار. قال: [ وإذا  بالآيات تنزل ببراءة اليهودي وإدانة طعمة ] المنافق، قال: [ ولما افتضح  طعمة وكان منافقاً أعلن عن ردته وهرب إلى مكة المكرمة، ونقب جدار منزل ]،  أي: حفر فيه، [ ليسرق، فسقط عليه الجدار فمات تحته كافراً ] والعياذ بالله،  أرأيتم عواقب الظلم والكفر؟ إنها والله مذمومة. قال: [ وهذا تفسير الآيات  قوله تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ [النساء:105]، أي:  القرآن، أيها الرسول  لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:105]، أي: بما أعلمك وعرفك به، لا بمجرد رأي رآه غيرك من الخائنين  ]. قال: [ وعاتبه ربه تعالى بقوله:  وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا  [النساء:105]، أي: مجادلاً عنهم، فوصم تعالى بني أبيرق بالخيانة؛ لأنهم  خانوا أنفسهم بدفعهم التهمة عليهم بأيمانهم الكاذبة إذ حلفوا،   وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ [النساء:106]، من أجل ما هممت به من عقوبة اليهودي،   إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا [النساء:106]، فيغفر لك ما هممت به  ويرحمك.  وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:107]، حيث اتهموا اليهودي كذباً وزوراً،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ  مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا [النساء:107]، كـطعمة بن أبيرق.   يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ [النساء:108]، حياءً منهم،  وَلا  يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ [النساء:108]، ولا يستحيون منه وهو تعالى معهم  في الوقت الذي كانوا يدبرون كيف يخرجون من التهمة بإلصاقها باليهودي  البريء؟ وعزموا أن يحلفوا على براءة أخيهم واتهام اليهودي، هذا القول مما  لا يرضاه الله تعالى. وقوله عز وجل:  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  مُحِيطًا [النساء:108]، فما قام به طعمة من سرقة الدرع ووضعها لدى اليهودي،  ثم اتهامهم اليهودي وحلفهم على براءة أخيهم، كل ذلك جرى تحت علم الله  تعالى والله به محيط، فسبحانه من إله عليم عظيم. وقوله تعالى:  هَاأَنْتُمْ  [النساء:109]، أي: يا هؤلاء،  جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ  مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا [النساء:109]، هذا الخطاب موجه إلى الذين  وقفوا إلى جنب بني أبيرق يدفعون عنهم التهمة، فعاتبهم الله تعالى بقوله:   هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ [النساء:109] اليوم في هذه  الحياة الدنيا لتدفعوا عنهم التهمة تهمة السرقة،  فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ  عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:109]؟! ] لا أحد. قال: [  أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:109]، بتولي الدفاع عنهم في يوم لا تملك فيه نفس لنفس شيئاً والأمر  كله لله؛ فتضمنت الآية تقريعاً شديداً حتى لا يقف أحد بعد موقفاً مخزياً  كهذا ]، وهذا وإن كان في بني أبيرق واليهودي في الصدر الأول، إلا أنه ما  دام على الأرض من يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فهي موجودة في القرآن تُقرأ  وتُطبق وتُحكَّم إلى يوم القيامة، ولو سألت إخوانك لوجدتهم وقفوا مئات  المواقف من هذا النوع.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ من هداية الآيات ]، واسمعوا إعادة هذه الآيات وكيف  نستخرج منها ما تهدي وتهدف وتدعو إليه، وذلك بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ  خَصِيمًا   *  وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا   *  وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا   [النساء:105-107]، والذي لا يحبه الله لا يسعد، ولا ينزل منازل الأبرار، إذ  إن مصير أعداء الله معروف، فهم في أسفل سافلين، في دار الشقاء والبوار  والعياذ بالله. قال:  يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا  *  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ   [النساء:108-109]، أي: يا هؤلاء،  جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ  مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا [النساء:109].                                                                      
** عدم جواز الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: لا يجوز الحكم بغير ما  أنزل الله تعالى في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، وأخذنا  هذا من قوله تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:105]. وأذكر  أيام استقلالنا استقلت موريتانيا، واستقلت كذا، واستقلت كذا، فوضعتُ لهم  دستوراً إسلامياً من بداية الحكم إلى المقبرة، وهو مطبوع في وريقات، ووالله  لو طبق في أرض لسادوا وعزوا وكملوا. وقلنا: نضيفه إلى كتاب منهاج المسلم  ويطبع معه، ومنهاج المسلم كتاب شامل جامع، إذ جمع فيه العقيدة السلفية  والآداب الإسلامية والأخلاق الربانية والعبادات والأحكام والمعاملات، أي:  خلاصة الشريعة، فلا فرق بين مذهب ومذهب، وإنما المذاهب الأربعة هي الصحيح  والحق، وهذا الدستور يضاف إليها؛ لأنه عمل سياسي في تكوين الحكومة  وأعمالها، وقد بعثتُ نسخاً منه لبعض المسئولين، فبعضهم رد عليَّ وبعضهم لم  يرد عليَّ شيئاً، وها هم يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله، فما المانع أن يطبق هذا  الدستور الإسلامي؟ القانون البريطاني سهل تطبيقه، وتطبيق القرآن ليس بسهل!  على كل حال فعل العدو هذا بنا، فالقرآن يقرأ على الموتى، ولو تقول لهم:  طبقوا القرآن فإنهم يضحكون، وبالتالي فهم يكتفون به ليقرأ على الموتى فقط  للبركة. وهذه الآية بالذات تحرم تحكيم المسلمين لغير شريعة الله، أي:  الكتاب والسنة، فلا يجوز الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله تعالى في كتابه وعلى لسان  رسوله، وليس هذا خاص بالحاكم أو بالقاضي، بل إذا حكمك اثنان أو اختلفت  جماعة وحكموك فيجب عليك أن تحكم بما أنزل الله وبين رسوله، وإن لم تعلم  الحكم فقل: الله أعلم، ولا تحابي ولا تجامل ولا تميل إلى قريب ولا إلى  بعيد، واذكر قوله تعالى:  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [النساء:109]؟!                                                                      
** عدم جواز الوقوف إلى جنب الظلمة الخونة نصرة لهم                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ ثانياً: لا يجوز الوقوف إلى جنب الخونة الظالمين  نصرة لهم ]، إذ إن هذا حرام ومعصية، فالمسلمون كالجسم الواحد، فأي طينة أو  تراب أو وطن يجعلهم متفرقين؟ حدثنا قاض بصدق فقال: جاء حوالي خمسين رجلاً  يشهدون مع أخيهم بالباطل! لا لوم عليهم؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا الله معرفة توجد  حبه في قلوبهم، ولا الخوف منه في نفوسهم، ولا عرفوا الطريق إليه، فكيف  تلوموهم؟! من أين لهم أن يعرفوا؟ لماذا ما يعرفون؟ منعهم الثالوث من أن  يطلبوا العلم، حولوا القرآن إلى المقابر، إذاً من أين يطلبون العلم؟! إذاً:  لا يجوز الوقوف إلى جنب الخونة الظالمين نصرة لهم، أي: من أجل أن تنصرهم،  ولو كان أباك أو ابنك، قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا  قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ   [النساء:135]، ما بقي بعد النفس شيء، لا أب ولا أم. وأخذنا هذه الهداية من  قول الله تعالى:  وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ   [النساء:107]، وقوله:  وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا   [النساء:105]، أي: مخاصم تخاصم عليهم.                                                                      
** وجوب الاستغفار من الذنب صغيراً كان أو كبيراً                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ ثالثاً: وجوب الاستغفار من الذنب كبيراً كان أو  صغيراً ] وعرفنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:106]، فإذا كان الرسول هم فقط ولم يفعل  شيئاً، وذلك لما لاح له من شهادة الناس بأن اليهودي هو السارق، ومع هذا  أُمر بالاستغفار، فمن باب ألف مرة نحن أولى، فمن زلت قدمه فليقل: أستغفر  الله وأتوب إليه، ويعدل عن جريمته، أي عن خطأه وذنبه، وطول الحياة وهو  هكذا. وهذا الذنب الذي ذكر للرسول ليس ذنباً كبيراً، لكن لمقامه عليه  الصلاة والسلام، وحسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين كما يقولون، وأضرب لكم  مثلاً لو أن صعلوكاً مثلي فعل جريمة في الشارع أو في الباب فستلومونه: يا  صعلوك ما تستحي من كذا، لكن لو كان عالماً وفعلها فكيف تنكرون عليه؟! أو لو  أن جاهلاً سرق أو فجر فستلومونه قطعاً، لكن لو كان العالم فعل ذلك، فإنكم  ستستعظمون ذلك بالفطرة، وذلك لعلمه، وحسنات الأبرار تعتبر سيئات المقربين  من الله؛ لأن منزلة المقربين أعلى، فحسنات الأبرار ما تعتبر شيئاً  للمقربين، وإنما تعتبر كالسيئة. والذنب مأخوذ من ذنب الحمار، إذ إن للحمار  ذنباً وكذلك للكلب، فإذا أردت أن تمسك بهذا الحيوان فمن أين تأخذه؟ من  ذنبه، فأنت تجري وراءه وهو هارب أمامك فتمسكه من ذنبه. وكذلك فكل خطيئة  يؤاخذ بها العبد يسمى ذنباً ومنها يؤخذ، وكل خطيئة يرتكبها العبد يؤخذ به  كما يؤخذ الحيوان من ذنبه، ومن هنا أخذ لفظ: الذنب.                                                                      
** وجوب بغض الخوان الأثيم أياً كان                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ رابعاً: وجوب بغض الخوان الأثيم أياً كان ]، أي:  يجب أن نبغض الخوان الأثيم أياً كان ولو في مكة، أما عاب تعالى ولام فقال:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا  [النساء:107]؟  فكيف أنت تحبه؟! أعوذ بالله! قد كفرت بالله، أيحب ربك شيئاً وأنت تكرهه،  ويكره شيئاً وأنت تحبه؟ بقيت علاقة بينك وبين الله؟ لا، فقد انتهت. فإذا  علمت أن الله يحب كلمة كذا فيجب أن تحبها، وإذا علمت أن الله يكره كلمة كذا  فيجب أن تكرهها، وإلا انقطعت صلتك بسيدك ومولاك، وما أصبحت عبداً حقيقياً  له، هو يحب وأنت تكره، أو هو يكره وأنت تحب؟! تعاكسه! إذاً: كل خوان أثيم  يجب بغضه وعدم حبه، حتى ولو كان ابناً لك أو أباً أو أخاً أو أماً أو زوجة،  إلا إذا انغسل ونظف وتاب وطهر.                                                                      
** استحباب الوعظ والتذكير بأحوال يوم القيامة                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ خامساً استحباب الوعظ والتذكير بأحوال يوم القيامة ]  وما يجري لأصحابها فيها، والقرآن الكريم يفيض بهذا، وأخذنا هذا من قوله  تعالى:  هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ  مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:109]. معاشر المستمعين! أذكركم  ونفسي أن علينا أن نحكم شرع الله في أنفسنا وفي غيرنا، وأن نحب الصالحين  ونبغض المفسدين، وأن نستغفر الله كلما أذنبنا ذنباً صغيراً أو كبيراً، وأن  نعلم أنفسنا أننا تحت النظارة وأننا مراقبون، ووالله ما تستطيع أن تخفي  شيئاً عن ربك ولو كنت في قعر بئر. ومن هنا يجب أن نستحي منه تعالى، وإليكم  صورة: لما نتوضأ نترك صنبور الماء يسيل بكثرة، فلو استحينا من الله فإننا  سنغلقه، فعلى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعيش مع الله حق العيش، فلا يفارقه أبداً  حيثما كان الله معه، وبذلك يقوى على مواصلة سيره إلى دار السلام، أما أن  تغفل أو تنسى أو تعرض عن الله فإنك تقع في كل هاوية وتسقط في كل حفرة من  حفر هذه الحياة، والله أسأل أن يعصمنا وإياكم إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (58) 
الحلقة (282)
تفسير سورة النساء  (62)


فضائل الله عز وجل على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة، ومما تفضل الله  به عليه أنه وقاه من الجور في الحكم في قضية بني أبيرق واليهودي الذي  اتهموه بالسرقة، فبعد أن كاد النبي يحكم على اليهودي بعد شهادة الشهود عليه  أنزل الله عز وجل قرآناً يتلى، برأ فيه اليهودي وفضح طعمة بن أبيرق  المنافق إذ كان هو الذي سرق ورمى بهذه التهمة اليهودي البريء، وبعد فضحه  انقلب على عقبيه فاراً إلى مكة كافراً.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يعمل سوءاً أو يظلم نفسه ثم يستغفر الله يجد الله غفوراً رحيماً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده ). وما زلنا مع سورة النساء الميمونة المباركة، وها نحن مع هذه  الآيات الأربع، فهيا نتلو هذه الآيات ونتدبر معانيها وما تحمله من هدى،  يقول تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  أَوْ يَظْلِمِ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ إِثْمًا فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ  خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ  بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   *  وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ  وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُضِلُّوكَ وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَأَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ  تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:110-113].  تأملوا هذا، الله يخاطب رسوله فيقول:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ  يَظْلِمِ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:110]، وهذه عامة لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة. وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ  إِثْمًا فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  [النساء:111]، لا على غيره،   وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:111]، لا يخفى عليه من كسب  إثماً وجحده وغطاه، (حكيماً) يجزي بحسب ذلك العمل. وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ  خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ  بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:112]، وتأملوا هذه الآية. ثم قال  تعالى مخاطباً رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُضِلُّوكَ وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَأَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ  تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:113].  وَمَنْ  يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  [النساء:110]، ماذا تفهم يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله من  هذا الخبر؟ المخبر هو الله العليم الحكيم،  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا   [النساء:110]، والسوء كل ما يسيء إلى نفسك فيخبثها ويدرنها ويعفنها، وذلك  كل إثم من الآثام، والإثم إما تركك واجباً وأنت قادر على فعله، أو ارتكابك  محرماً من المحرمات.  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  [النساء:110]، أي: ما يسيء  إلى نفسه،  أَوْ يَظْلِمِ نَفْسَهُ  [النساء:110]، أي: يعمل سوءاً مع غيره،  كأن يكذب أو يضرب أو يظلم غيره، أو يظلم نفسه بارتكاب محرم، إما بترك واجب  أوجبه الله، أو بغشيان محرم حرمه الله تعالى، عقيدة كان أو قولاً أو  فعلاً، وتذكرون قصة بني أبيرق وعلى رأسهم طعمة، والآيات تدور عليهم. فانظر  كيف تجلت رحمة الله تعالى فقال لهم:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمِ  نَفْسَهُ  [النساء:110]، أي: منكم يا بني أبيرق ومن شارك في الإثم ووقف  إلى جنبكم، فبابنا مفتوح فاستغفروا الله تجدوا الله غفوراً رحيماً. هذه  الجماعة التي ارتكبت أكبر جريمة وهي السرقة، ثم اتهمت اليهودي بالسرقة،  واستطاعوا أن يجذبوا رسول الله إليهم، وكاد أن يوافقهم على دعواهم ويقطع يد  اليهودي، لكن الله سلم فأنزل هذه الآيات، وفضح أولئك المنافقين، ومع هذا  فتح لهم باب الرحمة.و (مَن) في الآية تفيد العموم، سواء ارتكب هذا السوء  أبيضاً أو أسوداً، ذكراً أو أنثى، عربياً أو أعجمياً،  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ  سُوءًا  [النساء:110]، أي: مع أي مؤمن أو مؤمنة، كأن يأخذ ماله أو يسبه أو  يشتمه أو يكذب عليه أو يفتري عليه،  أَوْ يَظْلِمِ نَفْسَهُ  [النساء:110]  أي: بارتكاب محرم أو ترك واجب،  ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ  [النساء:110]،  أي: يتوب توبة نصوحاً، ويكثر من الاستغفار، ولا يفارقه الندم، ويطلب العفو  ممن جنى عليه أو اعتدى عليه، وهذه التوبة عبر عنها بالاستغفار، فلا بد من  التوبة والرجوع إلى الصواب، والرجوع إلى الحق، فإن كان بينه وبين أخيه يطلب  سماحاً منه ومعذرة وعفواً، ويعطيه ما أخذه منه،  يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:110]، أي: من شأنه هذا فإنه يجد الله غفوراً رحيماً،  وبالتالي لا تخف أن تقول: أغلق باب التوبة في وجهي، إذ ما من مؤمن ولا  مؤمنة يعمل سوءاً وهو الإثم الضار الفاسد، أو يظلم نفسه بالذات، بأن يرتكب  ما حرم الله، ثم يستغفر الله نادماً راجعاً إلى الصواب عائداً إلى الحق،  ويواصل الاستغفار والتوبة، فإنه يجد الله غفوراً له رحيماً به، يغفر زلته  ويرحمه، وعليه ففتح الله لهم باب التوبة إلا من رفض منهم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يكسب إثماً فإنما يكسبه على نفسه...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ إِثْمًا فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:111].يقول تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يَكْسِبْ إِثْمًا  [النساء:111] من الآثام، والإثم كل ضار فاسد، أو كل ما  يضر فهو إثم، أو كل ما هو فاسد فهو إثم غير صالح. فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  [النساء:111]، لا على غيره، فلو يقوم أحد منا الآن ويقول  الباطل فإننا لا نتأذى به، وإنما يعود عليه هو وحده، وذلك لأن العمل يتولد  أو ينتج عنه ظلمة النفس وخبث الروح وتدسيتها، فما تتدسى روحي ولا روحك بذنب  ذلك الرجل، اللهم إلا في حال رضانا بالباطل وسكوتنا عنه، وحينئذ نكون قد  ارتكبنا ذنباً آخر وهو أننا ما أمرنا بمعروف ولا نهينا عن منكر. وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:111]، عليماً لا يخفى عليه ذنب يرتكبه  إنسان على وجه الأرض، فلا تفهم أنه لا يطلع الله عليك، أو لا يدري ساعة ما  قلت أو فعلت، فالله مازال عليماً بالخلق كلهم، وعلمه تعالى تغلغل في كل  ذرات الكون العلوي والسفلي، فلا يخفى عليه من أمرنا شيئاً، وحكيماً يضع  الشيء في موضعه، فالذي أذنب هو الذي يؤاخذه، والذي لم يذنب لا يصيبه  بالمصيبة ولا يحل به العذاب، بخلاف لو كان غير حكيم، فـعدنان يسرق وهو راض  فتقطع يده، لكنه عليم عادل، فاطمئن إلى أنك لا تظلم أبداً، لا في حسنة تقوم  بها ولا في سيئة ترتكبها. وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:111]، أي:  بخلقه،  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:111]، في قضائه وتصرفاته وشرعه، فلتطمئن النفوس  تماماً.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يكسب خطيئة أو إثماً ثم يرم به بريئاً فقد احتمل بهتاناً وإثماً مبيناً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ  بَرِيئًا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا   [النساء:112].قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا   [النساء:112]، ما الفرق بين الخطيئة والإثم؟ الخطيئة أن يفعل الإنسان شيئاً  ضد أخيه كما فعل ابن أبيرق، والإثم مطلقاً، أي: ترك واجب أو فعل محرم،   ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا  [النساء:112]، والبريء مأخوذ من البراءة، وهو  الذي ما فعل، ما قال قولاً شنيعاً أبداً ولا سرق ولا كذب، بينما الآخر  يرتكب الخطيئة أو الإثم ويقول: فلان هو الذي فعل ذلك،  يَرْمِ بِهِ  بَرِيئًا  [النساء:112]، كما رمى بنو أبيرق اليهودي، فقد وضعوا الدرع في  بيته وقالوا: هو الذي سرق. وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ  يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا  [النساء:112]، ما له؟  فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ بُهْتَانًا  وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:112]، احتمل لأنه ما يطيق أن يحمل هذا، فهو  احتمله بأمر فظيع، والبهتان هو الكذب الذي يبهت صاحبه فيتركه حيراناً،  فالكذب كذب، ولكن إذا بهت مؤمناً ولم يسبق له هذا القول ولا هذا العمل، ثم  واجهته وقلت له: أنت قلت كذا أو فعلت كذا، فإنه يحتار ويندهش، فهذا هو  البهتان، أي: الكذب الذي ما له عامل أبداً يقتضيه أو سبب ممكن يوجد بسببه،   فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:112]، والجزاء  عند الله إن تاب نجا؛ لأن باب التوبة مفتوح، لكن كرر الحادثة،  وَمَنْ  يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا  [النساء:112]، فهم سرقوا، لكن لما خافوا  أن يفتضحوا رموا اليهودي، فارتكبوا بذلك خطيئة وإثماً،  فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ  بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:112].وهنا قد انتهى الكلام عن بني  أبيرق ومن وقف إلى جنبهم من أهل الغفلة، وقد فتح الله لهم الباب وتاب على  من تاب منهم، والآن الكلام مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولولا فضل الله عليك ورحمته لهمت طائفة منهم أن يضلوك)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ  طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُضِلُّوكَ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ  وَمَا يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:113].                                 
** امتنان الله على رسوله بأن حفظه وعصمه من الخطأ في الحكم                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى:  وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ  وَرَحْمَتُهُ  [النساء:113] يا رسولنا،  لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ  يُضِلُّوكَ  [النساء:113]، فقد جاءوا بمن ينطق ويحلف: السارق هو اليهودي،  وهذا ما علمنا به، ولا يمكن أن يتم هذا بيننا، فماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم؟ عصمه الله وحفظه قبل أن يصدر الحكم على اليهودي، فنزلت الآيات  القرآنية ببراءة اليهودي، وهذا فضل الله ورحمته على رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ  مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُضِلُّوكَ  [النساء:113]، ما معنى:  يُضِلُّوكَ   [النساء:113]؟ أي: يوقعونك في الضلال وفي الخطأ،  وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا  أَنفُسَهُمْ  [النساء:113]، أما أنت يا رسولنا فيحميك ربك ويصونك مولاك،  وقد فعل ذلك،  وَمَا يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  [النساء:113]، فطمأنه  وأمنه، وكيف لا وهو وليه، وهو من أرسله إلى الناس كافة،  وَمَا  يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  [النساء:113] أبداً، بل أقل الضرر لا يمكن أن  يصل إليك يا رسولنا.                                                                      
** امتنان الله على رسوله بأن أنزل عليه الكتاب والحكمة وعلمه ما لم يكن يعلم                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ   [النساء:113]، ولم يقل: وأنزلنا، وإنما قال:  وَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   [النساء:113] جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  عَلَيْكَ  [النساء:113] يا رسولنا،   الْكِتَابَ  [النساء:113]، أي: القرآن الكريم، فهل هناك من يدعي أنه أنزل  عليه؟وهذه أعظم آية في كتاب الله تقرر نبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فلقد تحدى الله عز وجل العرب وهم أولوا البلاغة والفصاحة والبيان على أن  يأتوا بسورة كسور القرآن الكريم، فقال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ  وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *   فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:23-24]، إذاً:   فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:24]، وهنا لطيفة قرآنية وهي قوله تعالى:  وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، إذ لا يقول هذا إلا الله؛ لأن الله عز وجل قادر  على أن يختم على قلوبهم وألسنتهم، ولا يقدر أحد أن يحاكي أو يماثل الله في  ذلك.ثانياً: أن هذه الأنوار القرآنية من أين لغير الرسول أن يأتي بمثلها؟   وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ  [البقرة:23]، أي: في شك،  مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا   [البقرة:23] على عبدنا من هذا القرآن، إذاً:  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ  مِثْلِهِ  [البقرة:23] من مثل محمد في أميته، فقد قضى أربعين سنة وهو أمي  لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ثم يأتي بهذه العلوم والمعارف التي يحار لها العقل،  ويأتي بالقصص وتاريخ البشرية، ولن يستطيع أحد أن يرد كلمة أبداً أو يقول:  هذا ما وقع.ثم يقول:  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا  النَّارَ الَّتِي  [البقرة:24]، أي: أسلموا وادخلوا في رحمة الله، لكن  قال:  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، و(لن) الزمخشرية تنفي المستقبل،   وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، واليوم مضت ألف وأربعمائة سنة ما جاءوا  بسورة من مثله، بل نقول: اليابان الصناعية اليوم قد تفوقت، فهل تستطيع أن  تنتج آلة من آلات الحديد، كسيارة أو غيرها وتقول: نتحدى البشرية لمدة سبعين  سنة أن ينتجوا مثل هذه؟ لا يمكن، كذلك أمريكا أو روسيا أو أي دولة صناعية  تقول: نتحدى البشرية أن يوجدوا مثل هذا الاختراع لفترة خمسين أو سبعين سنة،  لا يمكن ذلك أبداً،  وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:24]، هل فعلوا؟ لا والله،  كم سنة الآن؟ ألف وأربعمائة وخمسة عشر سنة ولم يفعلوا ذلك، آمنا بالله  وحده. وَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [النساء:113]،  والحكمة هي معرفة أسرار هذا الكتاب، والحكمة ذلك النور الذي يغشى قلب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول الحكمة ويظهرها ويوصي بها ويشرعها للعباد،  ولهذا فالحكمة هي سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ  تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ  [النساء:113]، هل كان الرسول يعلم شيئاً؟ اقرءوا قوله  تعالى:  أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى   *  وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى   [الضحى:6-7]، ما كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يعلم شيئاً، وإنما مجرد شاب من  شبان قريش من بني هاشم حتى بلغ أربعين سنة، ففاجأه الحق في غار حراء في  رمضان، وبدأ الوحي ينزل عليه واستمر ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة حتى اكتمل هذا  القانون السماوي، وحتى اكتمل هذا القرآن الكريم.                                                                      
** فضل الله العظيم على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                               قال:  وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا   [النساء:113]، إي والله، فقد كان فضل الله على رسوله عظيم، فيا من هم  مخدوعون بالدنيا! إن الرسول الذي يقول له ربه:  وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:113] ما شبع من خبز شعير مرتين في يوم واحد،  فلا تفهموا أن المال والغنى هو رضا الله عز وجل، أو مظاهر إكرام الله  للعبد، والله ما هو إلا ابتلاء وامتحان، إما أن تنجح وإما أن تتمزق وتخسر  أبداً، فلا التفات إلى أوساخ هذه الدنيا أبداً، فهذه أم المؤمنين تقول:  كانت إحدانا -أي: نساء النبي- تتحيض في الثوب الواحد الحيضتين.إذاً: ما فضل  الله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ حسبه أن يرفعه الله إليه، وأن يجلسه  بين يديه، وأن يكلمه شفوياً كفاحاً ومواجهة بلا واسطة، فأي رائد برز في  الكون غير محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخترق السبع الطباق مسيرة خمسة آلاف  وخمسمائة سنة، وانتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى وإلى ما فوقها، حتى إن جبريل يقف  فيقال له: ( تقدم يا جبريل فيقول: ما منا إلا له مقام معلوم )؟!وقد كان  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حرس من المؤمنين، إذ إنهم كانوا خائفين عليه  من اليهود والمنافقين والمشركين في العام الأول والثاني من قدومه المدينة،  فلما نزل قول الله تعالى:  وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ   [المائدة:67]، قال لأولئك الحرس: ( أيه الناس! انصرفوا عني فقد عصمني الله  )، فلو اجتمعت الدنيا كلها على أن يقتلوا رسول الله ما قدروا على قتله، مع  أنهم كانوا يتربصون به ليقتلوه، فالمنافقون واليهود متعاونون على قتله لكن  الله فضحهم. وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:113]، فأي  فضل أعظم من أن تصبح رسول الله، فتتكلم مع الله ويلقي بالمعارف والعلوم إلى  قلبك وينزل عليك كتابه، ثم ماذا؟ اسمعوا! أول من يدخل الجنة دار السلام  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعه، فهم أول أمة دخولاً الجنة مع أنهم آخر  أمة في الوجود.                                                                      
** المقام المحمود الذي يعطاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                               كما أعطى الله رسوله أعظم عطاء، فقد أعطاه الشفاعة العظمى،  أتعرفون الشفاعة العظمى؟ إليكم صورتها: لما تقف البشرية كلها على صعيد  واحد، على أرض بيضاء كخبز النقي، لا جبل ولا تل ولا انخفاض ولا ارتفاع،  وذلك في يوم طوله خمسون ألف سنة، فإذا كان من عهد عيسى إلى اليوم ألفين سنة  ما كملت بعد، فأين ثمانية وأربعون ألف سنة أخرى؟ واقرءوا:  فِي يَوْمٍ  كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ   *  فَاصْبِرْ صَبْرًا  جَمِيلًا  [المعارج:4-5].وهم واقفون ينتظرون القضاء فيهم وعليهم، ومن مظاهر  هذا: وإذا بنفخة من إسرافيل فيصعق كل أحد إلا من شاء الله، قال الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( فأكون أول من يفيق )، أي: أول من يفيق من تلك الصعقة، (  وإذا بأخي موسى آخذ بإحدى قوائم العرش، لا أدري أفاق قبلي أو جوزي بصعقة  الطور فلم يصعق؟ )، وصعقة الطور لما كان في جبل الطور، وذلك لما كلمه ربه  كفاحاً بلا واسطة، فلما غمره ذلك الحب وذلك الكمال، هشت نفسه وطلب من ربه  أن يريه وجهه، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:  قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ  قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ  [الأعراف:143]، الذي  أمامك،  فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي  [الأعراف:143]،  فتجلى الرحمن، أي: ظهر للجبل فاندك الجبل، وما إن رأى موسى الجبل العظيم  بصخوره قد تحلل صعق وأُغمي عليه، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( لعل  موسى جزاه الله بتلك الصعقة ) ، أي: ما أعطاه الله صعقة ثانية.  وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   *  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ  فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ  الأَرْضُ  [الزمر:67-69]، جاء الرب،  وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ  رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [الزمر:69].وبينما  هم واقفون وقد طال الزمان والمدة، والحر شديد والهول عظيم، والله من الناس  من يلجمه العرق، ومنهم من يصل إلى ركبتيه، ومنهم من يصل إلى سرته بحسب  ذنوبهم وصالح أعمالهم، فيأتون آدم عليه السلام، وقد أخبر بهذا الخبر رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في صحيح البخاري وصحيح الأحاديث، وليس معنى  هذا أن كل البشرية بالمليارات تأتي آدم، وإنما طوائف منهم تأتي آدم عليه  السلام، فيقولون له: يا آدم! لقد خلقك الله بيديه، ونفخ فيك من روحه، وأسجد  لك ملائكته، اشفع لنا عند ربنا ليقضي بيننا، فقد طالت مدة الوقوف، فيعتذر  آدم ويقول: كيف أكلم ربي وقد غضب اليوم غضباً لم يغضب قبله ولا بعده مثله،  وقد عصيته، فيذكر آدم معصيته، ونحن كم عندنا معصية؟! ألف معصية؟!وأبشركم  -ولا تقولوا: الشيخ بهلول- بأني منذ ثلاث ليال رأيت آدم في المنام كأحسن ما  يكون، وأنا معه جالس وأتكلم معه، والله سنراه إن شاء الله، ولعلنا نكون  ممن يأتون إليه إن شاء الله.فيعتذر آدم لزلة قدمه مرة واحدة عندما نهاه  الله وامرأته عن أكل الشجرة، فزين لهما الشيطان وغرر بهما فأكلا منها،  فقال: كيف أواجه ربي وأنا قد عصيته؟ فكم زلة قد ارتكبناها؟!ثم قال لهم:  أنصح لكم أن تذهبوا إلى نوح أبو البشرية الثاني بعد آدم، كيف لقب بأبي  البشرية الثاني؟ لأنه في عام الطوفان ما نجا إلا سفينة نوح وفيها نيفاً  وثمانين رجلاً وامرأة، وكل البشرية جاءت من أولاده، فصار مثل آدم أو قريب  منه.فأتوا نوحاً عليه السلام فقالوا له: يا نوح! أنت، وأنت، وأنت، اشفع لنا  عند الله ليقضي بيننا، فيعتذر ويقول: أما قال آدم: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم  غضباً لم يغضب قبله ولا بعده مثله؟ ولكن أنصح لكم أن تذهبوا إلى إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن، ويذكر زلته وخطيئته، فيا ترى ماذا فعل؟ هل قتل نفساً؟ هل زنى  بامرأة مؤمن؟ هل شرب الخمر والكوكايين؟ ماذا فعل نوح؟ ألف سنة إلا خمسين  عاماً وهو يتلقى الضرب حتى يغمى عليه، ما هي خطيئته التي استحى أن يكلم  الله؟ هو أنه قال بعد مرور القرون الكثيرة والقوم في زيادة كفر وعناد:   رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا  [نوح:26]،  من لهم؟  إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلا يَلِدُوا  إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا  [نوح:27]، وما من حقه أن يقول هذا، فاعتبرها  خطيئة واستحى من الله أن يكلمه. ثم قال لهم: أنصح لكم أن تأتوا إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن، وأول من هاجر في سبيل الله، وابتلي بما لم يبتلى به غيره، ومن  مظاهر ابتلائه: أن الله أمره أن يذبح ولده له، فأنت تحبني يا إبراهيم،  إذاً اذبح لي إسماعيل، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ  [البقرة:124]، أي: أوامر،  فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]، وقد نال الإمامة  بالامتحان، ومن الامتحان أنه وقف في وجه المشركين وعلى رأسهم والده كذا من  السنين، حتى حكموا عليه بالإعدام وبالإحراق بالنار، ووالله لقد ألقوه  بالمنجنيق في ذلك الأتون الملتهب، ولكن الله استدركه وهو في الطريق إلى  النار؛ لأن النار أججوها أربعين يوماً، حتى النساء ينذرن النذور لآلهتهن من  أجل إبراهيم، فتأتي إحداهن بحزمة الحطب، فلما أرادوا أن يلقوه جعلوه في  مثل المنجنيق أو المعلاق ورموه، وفي الطريق عرض له جبريل فقال له: يا  إبراهيم! هل لك حاجة؟ فقال: أما إليك فلا، وأما إلى ربي فنعم، فقال تعالى:   يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]،  فوقع فيها فاحترق القيد الذي برجليه ويديه، وخرج وودعهم وقال:  إِنِّي  ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  [الصافات:99]، فترك أرض بابل والعراق  واتجه غرباً حتى وصل إلى مصر، فكان أول مهاجر في الأرض.فأتى إليه القوم  فقالوا له: يا إبراهيم! أرأيت ما بنا من كرب وغم، اشفع لنا عند الله حتى  يقضي بيننا، فقال كما قال من قبله: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضباً لم يغضب قبله  ولا بعده مثله، فكيف أكلمه؟ وذكر ذنبه عليه السلام، هل قتل؟ هل زنى؟ هل  أكل الربا؟ هل عق والديه؟ هل شرب الخمر؟ هل قذف المؤمنين والمؤمنات؟ لا  أبداً، كل ما فيه أنه ذكر ثلاث كذبات، وكذبات إبراهيم أحسن من صدقنا نحن؛  لأنه كذب لله لا لنفسه، فالكذبة الأولى: لما أراد أن يبيت القوم ويدمر  أصنامهم مروا به فقالوا له: هيا يا إبراهيم! اليوم عيد فلنخرج إلى الفضاء،  فلنأكل اللحوم والخضر وغيرها، فنظر إلى السماء فقال: إني سقيم، قال تعالى  مصوراً ذلك:  فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ   *  فَقَالَ إِنِّي  سَقِيمٌ  [الصافات:88-89]، أي: مريض، وهذه هي الكذبة الأولى، فهو عليه  السلام نظر في النجوم لأنهم كانوا يعبدون الكواكب، فظنوا أنه نظر إلى  آلهتهم، فقال:  إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ  [الصافات:89]، فتركوه، ولما خلت البلاد من  أهلها جاء بفأس أو معول فحطم الآلهة في بهوها، إذ للآلهة بهو عظم، فقد  كانوا يضعون الحلويات والأكل الناعم بين يديها، فحطمها وجعل الفأس في أحد  الآلهة الكبار وربطه به وعاد، ولما دخلوا في المساء يجرون إلى الآلهة  ليأخذوا الحلويات من عندها؛ لأنهم كانوا يضعونها من الليل لتباركها كما  يفعل جماعتنا اليوم، فوجدوا الآلهة متناثرة، فقالوا:  مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا  بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [الأنبياء:59]، فقال واحد  منهم:  سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   [الأنبياء:60]، أي: سمعنا فتى يسمى إبراهيم يذكر هذه الآلهة بغير رضا، فهو  ساخط عليها،  قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَشْهَدُونَ  [الأنبياء:61]، فجيء بإبراهيم، فقيل له:  أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ  هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ   *  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ  هَذَا  [الأنبياء:62-63]، فأشار إلى يده، فظنوا أنه أشار إلى الصنم، وهذه  هي الكذبة الثانية، لكنها أحلى من صدقنا اليوم،  بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ  هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنطِقُونَ   *  فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى  أَنفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [الأنبياء:63-64]، أي: ماداموا يحطمون ولا يعترفون من حطم، ولا ينطقون،  فكيف تعبدونهم؟ أي مسخ أصاب هذه العقول؟ وأما الكذبة الثالثة: أنه مشى  سائحاً في الأرض مع زوجته سارة، فدخل الديار المصرية من جهة سينا، وكانت  سارة جميلة وحسناء، فلما رآها القوادون بلغة أهل المغرب، أتعرفون القوادون؟  عندنا في المملكة نسميهم الجرارون، أي: الذين يجرون ويسحبون، فقالوا  لسلطان مصر: إن امرأة حسناء لا نظير لها، لا تصلح إلا لك، فهل فهمتم معنى  القواد؟ القواد هو الذي يقود إلى الباطل، والجرار أبشع منه.فقال ملك مصر:  ائتوني بها، فعرف إبراهيم، فقال: يا سارة إنه لا يوجد على الأرض من مؤمن  إلا أنا وأنتِ، فإذا سألك عني فلا تقولي: زوجي فيغضب ويقتلني، وإنما قولي:  أخي، وهو كذلك في الإيمان والإسلام، وهذا ذكاء منه عليه الصلاة والسلام،  ولو قالت: زوجي لقتلوه؛ لأنه كيف يتزوج بها الملك وزوجها موجود؟ ثم جيء بها  إليه، وحسنوا لباسها وزينتها وأنزلوها إلى السلطان أو الملك أو ذاك  الطاغية، فكان كلما أراد أن يمسها بيده يصاب بالشلل الفوري والله العظيم  ثلاث مرات، يتكلم معها ويضاحكها ويداعبها، يريد أن يمسها أو أن يمد يده  إليها، قبل أن يمسها يصاب بالشلل على الفور، وفي الرابعة قال: أخرجوا عني  هذا الشيطان، ومع هذا أحسن إليها وأمتعها بالمال وباللباس وببغلة كما فعل  المقوقس مع رسولنا الكريم، فقد أعطاه بغلة تسمى: الدلدل، وأعطاه مارية  القبطية، فهذه هي الكذبة الثالثة، وهي في الحقيقة ليست بكذبة، إذ إنه أخوها  في الإسلام والإيمان.ثم قال لهم عليه السلام: أنصح لكم أن تذهبوا إلى موسى  بن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل ورسولهم، فأتوا موسى فقالوا: يا موسى! ترى ما حل  بالبشرية، توسلنا بك إلى الله فادع الله أن يقضي بيننا، فموسى يذكر ذنباً  عظيماً فقال: كيف أكلم ربي وأنا الذي قد قتلت نفساً؟! هل قتل عمداً؟ لا  والله، وإنما خطأ، وذلك لما تضارب القبطي مع إسرائيلي، وصاح الإسرائيلي  يبكي، فوكز موسى القبطي فجاءت في القلب فمات، وهذا كان بقضاء الله وقدره،  ثم قال:  إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي  [القصص:16] وغفر الله له،  ومع هذا ما استطاع أن يكلم الله مع هذا الذنب الوحيد. ثم قال لهم: ولكن  عليكم بعيسى، فأتوا عيسى بن مريم فلم يذكر ذنباً قط، فقد قضى ثلاثاً  وثلاثين سنة في الفترة الأولى، وسيقضي مثلها في الفترة الثانية عما قريب  وستسمعون، ومع هذا قال لهم: عليكم بمحمد، وهذه هي الشفاعة العظمى، فما إن  وصل الوفد، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنا لها، أنا لها )، فقد كان  عنده صك قديم في الدنيا بها، أما قال تعالى في سورة بني إسرائيل:  عَسَى  أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا  [الإسراء:79]، فهذا هو  المقام المحمود الذي حمده عليه أهل الموقف بكافتهم، ثم قال عليه السلام: (  فآتي العرش فأخر ساجداً تحت العرش، فيلهمني ربي محامد -ألفاظ حمد وثناء- ما  كنت أعلمها، فلا أزال أحمد الله وأثني عليه بها حتى يقول لي: يا محمد!  ارفع رأسك، واسل تعطى، واشفع تشفع )، فصلوا عليه وسلموا تسلماً.فهذا هو  المقام المحمود، وهذه هي الشفاعة العظمى، فهل ذكر رسول الله ذنباً؟ لا  أبداً،  وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا  [النساء:113]. اللهم صل  عليه وسلم تسليماً، اللهم اجمعنا معه في دار الكرامة يا رب العالمين.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (59) 
الحلقة (283)
تفسير سورة النساء  (63)


نهى الله عز وجل عباده عن التناجي، وبين لهم أن التناجي خصلة ذميمة إلا في  حالات معينة، فقد استثنى من مواطن الذم أن يكون التناجي للأمر بالصدقة على  الفقير والمسكين، أو يكون للأمر بالمعروف والخير، أو يكون لغرض الإصلاح بين  المتخاصمين، سواء كانوا قبيلتين أو طائفتين أو رجلين، فهذا كله من باب  التعاون على البر والتقوى والتناجي بالمعروف لنفع العباد.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو إصلاح بين الناس ....)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، فاللهم حقق رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة  النساء المكية المدنية الميمونة المباركة، ذات الأحكام والقوانين الإلهية،  ومعنا الليلة هاتان الآيتان، فهيا بنا نردد تلاوتهما، فأنا أجهر وأنتم في  أنفسكم، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان هداية الله تعالى منها، وتلاوة الآيات بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ  إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ  نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا   [النساء:114-115].تأملوا -يفتح الله عليكم- في معاني هاتين الآيتين مرة  أخرى:  لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ  بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ  ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا    *  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى  وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى  وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا  [النساء:114-115].‏                                
** بيان معنى النجوى                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعتين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  صاحب هذين الخبرين؟ الله جل جلاله، إذ هذا كلام ربي تبارك وتعالى الذي  أنزله على رسوله وخاتم أنبيائه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو على مقربة  منا، وتلك حجراته، وهذا مسجده، فاسمع الخبر الأول:  لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ  مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ  [النساء:114]، ما هي النجوى؟ النجوى: مصدر أو اسم مصدر،  ومعناها: المسارة بالكلام، وهي مأخوذة من النجوى التي هي المكان المرتفع،  كالذي يأخذ رجلاً من بيننا ويخلو به ويساره، أي: رفعه إليه، فلا خير يوجد  قط في أية مناجاة إلا ما استثنى الله عز وجل، وهذا من باب هداية الخلق  وإصلاح البشرية، فربهم جل يريد كمالهم وسعادتهم؛ لأنه سيدهم ومولاهم،  وخالقهم ورازقهم، وخالق الكون كله من أجلهم، فكيف إذاً لا يريد إكمالهم  وإسعادهم؟! لو ما أراد ذلك ما أنزل كتاباً ولا أوحى بوحي ولا بعث رسولاً،  بل ولتركهم كعالم الشياطين. لا خَيْرَ  [النساء:114] نفي كامل، أي: لا يحل  لمؤمن أن يخلو بآخر ويناجيه سراً؛ لقول الرسول المفسر المبين: ( لا يتناجى  اثنان دون الثالث )، كأن نكون جالسين في مجلس تحت ظل شجرة أو جدار أو منزل،  فيأخذ أحدهم الثاني ويخلو به ويناجيه، أي: يساره بالكلام بينه وبينه، فهذه  الوضعية حرام؛ لأن المؤمن يتأذى، وقد يقول في نفسه: ماذا يقولان؟ لعلهما  يتآمران علي، لعلهما يريدان بي الشر، لعلهم يحجزاني عن الخير ويبعداني عنه،  لماذا وأنا أخوهم؟! فهذه التساؤلات في حد ذاتها أذية للمؤمن يتأذى بها،  ولذلك فلا يحل أن يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث، ولا أربعة دون الثالث، ولا خمسة  دون الرابع، وهذه صورة عامة حفاظاً على مودة المؤمنين وعلى حبهم لبعضهم  البعض، وبالتالي كل قول أو عمل، بل أو حركة تحدث في نفس مؤمن أذى فهي  ممنوعة في مجتمعنا الإسلامي.وفي سورة المجادلة يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلا تَتَنَاجَوْا بِالإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَةِ الرَّسُولِ وَتَنَاجَوْا بِالْبِرِّ  وَالتَّقْوَى  [المجادلة:9]، أي: بالخير وما يساعدكم على تقوى الله عز  وجل.وليذكر أهل الحلقة من نساء ورجال أن السياق مازال مع طعمة بن أبيرق  وإخوته الذين تناجوا وتآمروا بالليل واتهموا اليهودي بسرقة الدرع، وهو من  السرقة بريء، ولكن القرآن كتاب هداية للبشرية كلها ما دامت على سطح الأرض،  فلم تُرفع أبداً أحكامه ولا آدابه ولا شرائعه ولا حكمه حتى يرفعه الله عز  وجل، والعبرة دائماً بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، فالسبب في نزول الآيات هو  طعمة بن أبيرق الذي هلك في مكة، وذلك أنه سرق درعاً من بيت رجل من  المسلمين، فلما سمع كلام الجيران خاف فرماه في بيت يهودي، وتآمر مع إخوانه  وقالوا: اليهودي هو الذي سرق، وكاد الرسول أن يقطع يد اليهودي، إلا أن الله  أنقذه وبين له الفتنة وأصولها، وقد درسنا هذا فيما سبق، والسياق ما زال مع  الحادثة التي تمت في المدينة.                                                                      
** الأمر بالصدقة مما استثناه الله من النجوى                                                                                                   * *
                                 لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ  [النساء:114]،  اللهم  إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ  [النساء:114]، فمثلاً أنتم جالسون  في منزل أو في مكان ما، وفلان فقير محتاج بين أيديكم، فليس من إكرامه أن  تقول: يا إخواني! أخوكم جائع أو عاري أطعموه واكسوه؛ لأن المؤمن الحق يتأذى  بهذا أشد الأذى، فيتأذى أن يُعلن عن فقره أو حاجته، فإن قيل: يا شيخ! هم  الآن يشحتون ويتسولون ويطلبون؟ والجواب: هبطنا وهبطوا معنا فلا عجب، وإلا  كان من يمد يده؟ من يسأل غير الله عز وجل؟إذاً: من باب إكرام الله  لأوليائه، أن من أراد أن يجمع لأخيه ما يفطر به فلا يحل له أن يعلن عن ذلك،  بل يناجي هذا وهذا: نجمع لفلان كذا وكذا، وهذه صدقة يجوز فيها المناجاة؛  لأن الله لا يرضى أن يؤذى وليه وعبده الذي ابتلاه بالجوع أو بالعري  امتحاناً له ليرفعه أو يزيد من كماله، لذلك لابد أن نحترم هذا المؤمن لما  جاع أو عري، فإذا أردنا أن نجمع له فنخفي هذا الكلام ونسره فيما بيننا  ونقدم له، فهل فهمتم هذه؟ وهل ممكن أن نعمل بها أو أنها صعبة؟                                                                      
** الأمر بالمعروف مما استثناه الله من النجوى                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم قال تعالى:  أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ  [النساء:114]، ما المعروف؟  العرف:  خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ  [الأعراف:199]، العرف  والمعروف: كل ما عرفه الله لنا في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله من أنواع البر  والخير، وبعبارة أوضح: كل ما أذن الله لنا في قوله أو فعله، كل ما أمر الله  بفعله أو قوله، كل ما أمر الله منتدباً مستحباً لعباده أن يأتوه، والمعروف  العام ضد المنكر، ومادام قد أذن الله بقوله أو عمله أو أوجبه أو انتدب  إليه، فأي معروف أعظم من هذا؟!إذاً: المناجاة محرمة، إلا أن تكون في أمرٍ  بصدقة وجمعها لمؤمن أو مؤمنة حتى لا يُفضح بين الناس ويؤذى، أو أراد أن  يأمر بمعروف، واقتضى الإسرار والمناجاة من أجله فلا بأس.                                                                      
** الأمر بالإصلاح مما استثناه الله من النجوى                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال:  أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:114]،  أراد أن يصلح بين جماعتين، أو بين قريتين، أو بين شخصين، حتى بين الرجل  وامرأته، ففي هذه الحالة يناجي من هو أهل للمساعدة على إزالة هذه الجفوة أو  على إبعاد هذه الأذية من بينهما، فلهما أن يتناجيا ويتكلما سرياً من أجل  أن يصلحوا بين فلان وفلان لوجه الله، وهذا الإصلاح نذكر فيه حديثاً من  أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قوله: ( ألا أخبركم بأفضلَ من درجة  الصلاة والصيام والصدقة؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله! قال: إصلاح ذات البين )،  أي: إذا كان ما بين فلان وفلان قد تمزق وفسد، فاعملوا على إصلاح ما  بينهما، وهذا بيان رسمي ألقاه الرسول علناً فقال: (ألا). معشر المستمعين!  هل نعمل في هذا الميدان؟ أظن لا، اتركهم يأكل بعضهم بعضاً؛ لأننا هبطنا من  علياء السماء، فقد كنا سادة وقادة وهداة، فاحتال علينا أعداء الله فهبطنا،  فهانحن في الأرض، وكأن هذا القرآن ما سمعنا به أبداً،  أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:114]، وكلمة:  بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:114]  أيضاً تشمل حتى الكفار، فلو تنازع كافران يهوديان أو نصرانيان فإننا نصلح  بينهما ولا حرج وبسرية ومناجاة؛ لأن لفظ: (الناس) عام، فنحن هداة الخلق  نحمل إليهم أنوار السماء ليعيشوا عليها كرماء أصفياء أطهار.قالت العلماء:  هذه الثلاث جامعة لخيري الدنيا والآخرة، وهي : صدقة، معروف، إصلاح بين  الناس، وهذه دعوة لنا معشر المؤمنين أن نتصدق ونفعل المعروف وندعو إليه  ونبشر به ونقيم إلى جنب أصحابه.وهذه الثلاثة يدلك على خيريتها قوله تعالى:   وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:114]، أي: ومن يفعل ذلك المذكور من  الصدقة والمعروف والإصلاح بين الناس، بشرط:  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:114]، لا لقومية ولا لعصبية ولا لقرابة، وإنما يفعل ذلك طلباً أن  يرضى الله عنه، فإن قام بها إلى غير الله ما قبلها الله منه. وَمَنْ  يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:114]، أي: حال كونه طالباً لمرضاة الله،   ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:114]، وابتغى الشيء، أي: طلبه بكل  حواسه ومشاعره، فيتجرد عن القرابة، وعن الوطن، وعن القبيلة، وعن الفائدة  المادية، فلا يريد إلا الله عز وجل، وهنا لا معنى لفلاسفة الدنيا الذين  يقولون: لإصلاح المجتمع، بل يفعل ذلك من أجل أن يرضى الله تعالى عنه، فإذا  فاز برضا الله فاز بخيري الدنيا والآخرة،  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:114]، ألا وهو دار السلام.                                                                      
** الطريق إلى معرفة الله عز وجل                                                                                                   * *
                               معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لمَ يعمل الناس ولا يريدون بهذا  وجه الله وابتغاء مرضاته؟ والجواب: لأن أكثرهم ما عرفوا الله والله  العظيم، ومن لم يعرف الله كيف يعمل له؟ كيف يغمض عينيه عن كل هذه المصالح  الدنيوية ولا يرى إلا الله عز وجل، فيفعل ذلك من أجله؟ العلة أنهم ما عرفوا  الله تعالى، فمن منكم يقول: وكيف نعرف أن فلاناً عرف الله أو لم يعرفه؟ إن  معرفة الله عز وجل المعرفة الحقيقية اليقينية تعني: المعرفة بآياته  الكونية والتنزيلية، وهذه المعرفة متى ما وجدت أوجدت شيئين في العبد:  الأول: الخوف من الله، والثاني: حب الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فمن لم يعرف  الله معرفة حقيقة كما يعرف أمه وأباه، بل أشد، لا يوجد في نفسه من هذا  شيء، لا الخوف من الله ولا الحب في الله، ويدلك لذلك أن ترى العبد يخاف  الله، فلو قلت له وهو على معصية: أما تخاف الله؟ اضطرب وبكى وصرخ: أستغفر  الله وأتوب إليه، فهذا يخاف الله عز وجل، كما قد ترغبه في شيء يحبه الله،  ورغب عباده فيه، فما إن يعلمه حتى يكون قد دخل في قلبه من السرور والفرح  والبهجة ما لا يقدر قدره إلا الله، وأصبح يعمل بذلك عملاً يؤثره على حياته  كلها. فإن قيل: يا شيخ! ما الطريقة إلى العلم والمعرفة؟ سمعنا رسول الله  يقول: ( إنما العلم بالتعلم )، أي: إنما يحصل العلم لصاحبه بالتعليم شيئاً  فشيئاً يوماً فيوماً حتى يعلم، فلمَ ما نتعلم؟ نتعلم القرآن وحفظناه ثم  نقرؤه على الموتى! ماذا نتعلم؟ وكيف نتعلم؟ نتعلم أن نعلم الله عز وجل  بجلاله وكماله وصفاته، ونعلم محابه، وما أكثر ما يحب الله من الاعتقادات  والأقوال والأفعال والصفات أيضاً، ونعلم ما يكره الله تعالى من الاعتقادات  والأقوال والأعمال والصفات أيضاً، وهذه المعرفة لا تتأتى بالانتساب إلى  الإسلام، ولا بكونه مؤمناً، والله لا تتأتى ولا تتهيأ لعبد إلا إذا طلب،  ومن طلب في جد وأخذ يحصل على هذا العلم يوماً بعد يوم حتى يعلم بدون هيهات  هيهات.إذاً: من يفعل هذه الثلاث التي هي أصول هداية الخلق ابتغاء مرضاة  الله، وطلباً لرضا الله؛ لينزله بجواره، لا من أجل قرابة ولا من أجل وطن  ولا من أجل أي علة أخرى، وإنما فقط من أجل  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:114]، فالله يعده ومن أصدق من الله وعداً وعهداً وحديثاً. فَسَوْفَ  نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:114]، فإذا كان العظيم-الله-يستعظم  الأجر فكم يكون هذا الأجر؟! كم تقدرونه؟! إن كوكبكم الأرضي هذا يعطى المؤمن  في الجنة أكثر من دنيانا هذه بسبع أو ثمانِ أو عشر مرات، هذا الأجر العظيم  هو الجنة دار السلام.والآن بعدما عرفنا زادنا الله معرفة أننا لا نتناجى  بالسوء والشر والأذى أبداً، وخذوا قاعدة قعدناها لأبنائنا لو كانوا يعملون،  فأقول لهم: اسمعوا! إن الكلام الذي لا أستطيع أن أقوله في المسجد النبوي  بين الناس لا أقوله في المنزل؛ لأن الكلام الذي تتحاشى أن تقوله بين الناس  معناه أنه غير مرضٍ لله تعالى، فتخفيه أنت وتقوله في بيتك، فهل يصح هذا؟ إن  المؤمن ظاهره كباطنه، فلا يفكر إلا فيما هو معروف وخير، ولا ينطق إلا بما  هو معروف وخير، ولا يتحرك حركة فيعمل إلا فيما هو خير ومعروف، فالمناجاة  الخاصة في البيوت والمنازل-وقد شاعت بيننا-تكون ضد الحكومات، ضد الأحزاب  والجماعات، ضد المناوئين والمناوئات، فهل المجتمع الإسلامي يكون هكذا؟! (  المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه ولا يخذه ولا يكذبه، كل المسلم على المسلم  حرام: دمه وعرضه وماله )، ( المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً )، فكيف  تسار فلاناً وفلاناً سراً على أن تفعلوا كذا وكذا، أو تجحدوا الخير عنهم  وتغطوه وتخفوه بينكم ولا يطلع عليه إخوانكم؟! إن هذه المسالك ليست ربانية  ولا إسلامية أبداً، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يتناجى اثنان دون  الثالث )، وقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا  تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلا تَتَنَاجَوْا بِالإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَةِ  الرَّسُولِ  [المجادلة:9].معاشر المستمعتين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! من طلب وجد، فمن أراد أن يعلم علم، ومن أراد أن يعمل عمل ووفقه  الله، فقط نقبل على ربنا في صدق، ونسأله هدايتنا وتوفيقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه.                                                                                                         
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ  الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا  تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا  [النساء:115].                                 
** حرمة مشاقة الرسول واتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:115]،  أي: ومن يشاقق الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أين يوجد ضريحه؟ هنا، سبحان  الله! لو كنا في الهند أو في أمريكا ونقول: أين ضريح الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ نحن الآن في دياره والحمد لله، هذا الرسول المكرم المبجل المعظم،  و(أل) هنا للتعظيم والتبجيل؛ لأن الرسول معروف، لا هو موسى ولا عيسى، (ومن  يشاقِّ)، وفك الإدغام:  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:115] محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم، كيف يشاقه؟ يتركه في شق وهو في شق، فلا يلتقيان ولا  يتصافحان ولا يتعانقان، يقال: شاقه، أي: جعله في شق وهو في شق آخر، فلا  تلاقي ولا مودة ولا حب ولا تعاون معه، فالرسول يدعو إلى كذا وهو يدعو إلى  كذا، الرسول يأمر بكذا وكذا، وهو يأمر بعكس ذلك، فهذه هي المشاقة، وبالتالي  فالذي يأمر بغير ما يأمر به رسول الله، والذي يدعو إلى غير ما يدعو إليه  رسول الله، والذي يحب غير ما يحب رسول الله، والذي يكره غير الذي يكره رسول  الله، فوالله لقد شاق الرسول مشاقة كاملة. وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى  [النساء:115]، لابد من هذا  الشرط، أي: من بعد ما عرف ما جاء به رسول الله وما يدعو إليه من الهدى  والخير للبشرية، ولاحت أنواره وظهرت كراماته وأثره في البلد وفي البلاد  والمجتمع، أما من كان جاهلاً ما عرف وما شاهد، فهذا له أمره، إذ نحن الآن  مع من عرف ما يأمر به الرسول وما ينهى عنه وما يدعو إليه، ثم عاكسه من بعد  ما تبين ولاح له وضوح النهار، وما يدعو إليه من الخير والحق والمعروف  والهدى وإكمال البشرية وإسعادها، فقد شاق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مشاقة  كاملة، وهذا يدخل فيه مجموعات من اليهود ممن عرفوا أن محمداً رسول الله،  كما قال عبد الله بن سلام: والله لا أشك في رسالة محمد ونبوته، وقد أشك في  ولدي، فقد يكون ليس مني، أي: ممكن أن أمه قد خانتني، أما هو فصلى الله عليه  وسلم فلا أشك فيه، وصدق الله إذ يقول:  يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ  أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  [البقرة:146]، قال: نعرفه أكثر مما نعرف أبنائي؛ لما لاح من  أنواع الهداية التي يقوم بها ويدعو إليها. مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ  الْهُدَى  [النساء:115]، وهذا أولاً، وثانياً:  وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ  سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:115]، أي: ويتبع غير طريق المؤمنين، هيا  نبكي، ما هذه الفرقة؟ قال أهل العلم من كبار الصحابة والتابعين: إن هذه  الآية دليل قطعي على الإجماع الإسلامي، فإذا أجمع علماء الأمة المحمدية في  أي عصر من عصورها على شيء فإنه يحرم الخروج عنهما، ولا يحل لمؤمن أن يخرج  عن ذلك الإجماع ويعيش منفرداً برأيه، وهكذا أهل القرية من قرانا الإسلامية  العربية والعجمية، فيجب على أهل القرية أن يجتمعوا على إمامهم وواعظهم  ومعلمهم ومربيهم ولا يختلفون أبداً، ومن خالف وانفرد وقع في هذه الورطة،  واتبع غير سبيل المسلمين، وهذا إغلاق لكل نافذة أو فوة فضلاً عن باب يدعو  إلى الفرقة بين المسلمين؛ لأن المسلمين يحملون راية الهدى، يحملون راية لا  إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله إلى البشرية كلها، فهل يقدرون على رفعها وهم  متنازعون متحاربون مختلفون؟ والله ما يستطيعون، وانظر إليهم لما تمذهبوا  مذاهب وطرائق سقطت الراية منهم واستعمرهم الغرب فأذلوهم، وعملوا على  تمزيقنا وتشتيتنا وتفريقنا، وإن قلت: كيف؟! كم من مذاهب موجودة في المسلمين  حتى مذاهب الحق الأربعة؟ والله ما ينبغي أن تكون، ولكن تباعد الديار، فكيف  يعرفون؟ قالوا: لا بأس، وهذه المسائل التي جاءت عن إمام من أهل العلم،  كـأبي حنيفة أو أحمد أو مالك نعمل بها بشرط واحد: إذا صح عند أحمد أو مالك  أو الشافعي أو أبا حنيفة الحديث فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يقول: أنا حنفي، أو أنا  مالكي، أو أنا حنبلي، أو أنا شافعي، إذ هذه مذاهب الحق الأربعة الواردة  لمصادر الكتاب والسنة، فإذا بقينا في إقليم وأخذنا المذهب الفلاني نعمل به  على أنه حق، لكن إذا جاءت السنة المبينة نقول: اسمحوا لنا نحن أحناف ما  نعمل بهذا! والله ما يجوز هذا، أما المذاهب التي أعلنت خروجها عن جماعة  المسلمين فلا تسأل عنها ولا نذكرها، إذ هي هالكة. سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [النساء:115]، أي: أن الطريق الموصل إلى رضا الله عز وجل هو العمل بالقرآن  العظيم والسنة النبوية المبينة المفصلة الشارحة لما جاء في كتاب الله عز  وجل، فهذا هو سبيل المؤمنين، قال تعالى:  وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ  فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا  [الحشر:7]، أي: وما أعطاكم  الرسول فخذوه، وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا.وتلك الطوائف المتنوعة قد هبطت  وتمزقت، وكان الواجب أن يراجعوا أمرهم ويعودوا إلى جماعة المسلمين، فلمَ  يرضون بالاستقلاليات؟! هل يقولون: نحن كذا ونحن كذا؟!والمهم أن هذا وعيد  إلهي: ومن يشاقق الرسول، ومعنى يشاقه: أي: ما يقبل قوله، فتأتيه السنة  فيرفضها لا لشيء إلا لهوى أو شهوة أو مادة أو للحفاظ على مركز أو للإبقاء  على منافع دنيوية. وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُ الْهُدَى  [النساء:115]، ولاحت أنواره وعرف أن هذا هو الحق،   وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:115]، أي: ما يمشي مع  المؤمنين في طريقهم الموصل إلى رضا ربهم، وهو العمل بالكتاب والسنة، عقيدة  وقولاً وفعلاً.                                                                      
** جزاء من شاق الرسول واتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى  [النساء:115]، أي:  نتركه لما طلب، إلا إذا تاب وأناب فالله عز وجل يقبله، أما ما دام مصراً  على الهوى وهذه الشهوة وهذا الباطل فيتركه لذلك، فنوله الآن في الدنيا ما  تولاه، وهذه سنة الله عز وجل، وهذا نظام الأسباب، فإذا رغبت عن الله  ورسوله، ورغبت عن جماعة المسلمين واخترت غيرهم، يتركك الله لهم، إلا عرفت  الطريق ورجعت، وندمت وبكيت، فالله يقبلك مادمت حياً قبل الآخرة. نُوَلِّهِ  مَا تَوَلَّى  [النساء:115]، أي: نتركه لما طلب، فلا ننزل عليه ملكاً يبين  له أو يأخذه، بل نتركه لما طلبه من الخروج عن جماعة المسلمين، ولكن في  الآخرة بعد الموت:  وَنُصْلِهِ  [النساء:115]، أي: نحرقه بجهنم، وساءت جهنم  مصيراً يصير إليه الآدمي، فماذا تعرفون عن جهنم؟ يُسقى أهلها الحميم، ويصب  على رءوسهم الحميم، فيصهر ما في بطونهم والجلود، وتعظَّم أجسامهم وتكبر  حتى يكون عرض الإنسان مائة وخمسة وثلاثين كيلو متراً، وذلك كما بين أبو  القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما بين كتفي الكافر في النار كما بين مكة  وقديد )، وضرسه ونابه والله كجبل أحد، وذلك ليخلد في عالم الشقاء بلا  نهاية، وهذا والله أمر لا يطاق أبداً. وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ  مَصِيرًا  [النساء:115]، لو كانت الأعمار ما تنتهي نقول: متى هذا؟ لكننا  نشاهد أنفسنا نقبض يومياً ونؤخذ من بين أهلنا وذوينا، فهل هناك من أثبت  حياته وقال: لن أموت حتى لا نعذب؟ لا أحد، بل مادام أنه خلق ثم يميت ثم  يحيي، ولا يميت بعد ذلك، فقال تعالى:  لا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلا يَحْيَا   [طه:74].  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أولاً: عرفنا  هذه الآداب الإسلامية، فلا يتناجى اثنان دون آخر حتى لا يؤذونه، وثانياً:  إذا كنا نتناجى لواحدة من هذه الثلاثة: إما صدقة، وإما إصلاح بين اثنين، أو  معروف ليفعله إخواننا، فقد أذن الله لنا في هذا، ثم بعد ذلك نعمل إن شاء  الله على أن نكون من أهل هذه الصفات الثلاث، ممن يتصدقون أو يدعون إلى ذلك،  ممن يأمرون بالمعروف ولا يفارقونه، ممن يصلحون بين إخوانهم حيثما وقع  الشقاق أو الخلاف بين اثنين أو بين جماعة، فنعمل على إصلاحهم، وقد سمعتم  جزاء الله عز وجل على ذلك فقال:  فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:114]، ألا وهو الجنة بعد رضا الله عز وجل، وعرفنا أيضاً أن  المناجاة بالكلام المهلك الممزق المسيل للدماء، المفرق بين المسلمين،  المفرق بين الرجل وزوجته، بين الأخ وأخيه، باطل وأهله في النار، قال تعالى:   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلا تَتَنَاجَوْا  بِالإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَةِ الرَّسُولِ  [المجادلة:9]، وليكن  باطننا كظاهرنا، فالكلمة التي هي حق وخير ومعروف وأنها تنفع المسلمين،  فلنقلها في السوق أو في المسجد أو في البيت، والكلمة التي نعلم أنها تحمل  الأذى والضرر فلا نقولها حتى ولو كنا في أنفسنا لا نتكلم بها، ومن طلب وجد،  ( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )، ( من كان يؤمن بالله  واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )، عرفت أنك لا تستطيع أن تقول الخير  إذاً لا تتكلم، ولنذكر قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا لم تستح فاصنع  ما شئت )، أي: إذا لم تستح من الله ولم تخفه فافعل كل شيء، فلابد من  مراقبة الله عز وجل، فنعيش مع الله عند الأكل وعند الشرب، بل في كل أحوالنا  نراقبه ونطلب رضاه، وبذلك نظفر إن شاء الله.أخيراً: إياكم والتحزب  والتجمع، ففي أي بلد قل: أنا مسلم، ولا تقل: أنا حنفي ولا وطني، فمن سألك:  من أنت يرحمك الله؟ فقل: أنا مسلم، مرني بأمر الله وانهني بنهي الله، مرني  بأمر رسول الله وانهني بنهي رسول الله فأنا معك، أما حزب أو جماعة أو منظمة  أو تكتل أو دولة أو إقليم، فإن هذا ممحوٌ عندنا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات،  وذلك حتى لا نخرج عن جماعة المسلمين.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (60) 
الحلقة (284)
تفسير سورة النساء  (64)


الشرك بالله هو الظلم العظيم، والله عز وجل لا يغفر لمن أشرك به، فهو  سبحانه أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، فلا يقبل أن يشرك معه شيء في ألوهيته، ولا  في ربوبيته، ولا في أسمائه وصفاته، أما ما عدا ذلك من المعاصي والآثام التي  تقع من العبد فإن الله عز وجل إن شاء آخذه بها وإن شاء تجاوز عنه ما دام  أنه سالم من الشرك.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده )، فاللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها  نحن الليلة مع آية فقط من كتاب الله عز وجل، مع مراجعتنا للآيتين اللتين  درسناهما في الليلة الماضية، وآيتنا الليلة التي نتدارسها ونقرؤها ونتلوها  ويحفظها الكثير منا، تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   [النساء:116].أبنائي العوام! إخواني العوام! هيا بنا نحفظ هذه الآية ونرجع  بها إلى بيوتنا محفوظة، إذ هي أولاً: كلام الله، وثانياً: نصلي بها النافلة  والفريضة طول حياتنا، وثالثاً: أنه بحفظنا إياها نكتنز كنزاً نورانياً في  صدورنا حتى تلقى ربنا، وإذا فهمنا معناها وحفظناها فقد خطونا أكبر خطوة إلى  ظلال العلم الوارف.فما المانع أن نحفظها؟ هيا نكررها:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]،  قال علي بن أبي طالب صهر النبي وابن عمه رضي الله عنه كما جاء عند الترمذي  في جامعه: ما في القرآن آية أحب إلي من هذه الآية. وسوف يتضح لكم سبب هذا  الحب، وتعرفون مقام علي في العلم، إذ إنه بحر زاخر. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:116]،  أي: ما دون الشرك،  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ  ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، أتعرفون الضلال البعيد؟ لو أن رجلاً أراد  أن يذهب إلى مكة، ومكة كما هو معلوم توجد جنوباً، فأخطأ ومشى شمالاً، ومشى  أربعين يوماً في الشمال، فهل يستطيع أن يرجع إلى مكة؟ ما يستطيع، فقد نفد  الزاد، وتعب وعيي، لكن لو مشى فقط كيلو أو اثنين أو ثلاثة، أو يوماً  واحداً، فيمكن أن يرجع؛ لأن الضلال قريب، لكن إذا كان الضلال بعيداً، ووصل  إلى أوروبا، فكيف يرجع؟ هلك، وهذا تفسير الضلال البعيد في كلام الله، فقد  انتهى عمره وانتهت حياته.ومعنى هذا يا عبد الله! يا أمة الله! لا تتوغل في  الشر والفساد والظلم والخبث والكفر، فإن التوغل في ذلك كالضلال البعيد،  بخلاف من زنى أو سرق أو كذب أو ضرب أمه أو عق والده، ثم رجع فيمكنه أن  يرجع، لكن إذا توغل في ذلك الظلم العام بعد العام، وما ترك جريمة إلا  ارتكبها، فمثل هذا لن يعود، بل يطبع على قلبه، وتتغير طبيعته، ويفسد قلبه،  ولا يصبح أبداً يؤمل أن يعود إلى الحق والخير، ولهذا فالقاعدة عند أهل  الإسلام: أن التوبة تجب على الفور، ولا يجوز تأخيرها عاماً أو شهراً أو  أياماً، فإذا وقعت يا عبد الله في معصية الله فأعلن عن توبتك وقل: أستغفر  الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، يمحى ذلك الأثر ولا يمكن أن تعاوده، وإن  عاودته مثلاً فأنت متهيئ للتوبة دائماً، فلا يجيء ختم ولا طبع على قلبك،  أما إذا استمريت في هذه الجريمة يوماً بعد يوم، وعاماً بعد عام، فلا يمكن  أن ترجع. هل تريدون أن تعرفوا كيف تكون التوبة؟ كان هناك سوق المدينة لبيع  التمر، فجاءت مؤمنة -زوجها في الجهاد-لتشتري شيئاً من التمر لها ولأولادها،  فمرت بالبائع واشترت منه فرأى كفها، إذ لم يكن عندها قفاز، فأعمى الشيطان  ذلك العبد فقبل كفها، فقالت له: أما تتقي الله؟ فما الذي حصل؟ والله العظيم  خرج من مكانه ذاك وهو يصرخ، وينتف في شعره، ويرمي بالتراب على وجهه حتى  وصل إلى أحد، ثم عاد من أحد كأنه فاقد عقله، ودخل على الرسول في صلاة  المغرب، وأراد أن يتكلم مع أبي بكر فرفضه، ومع عمر كذلك، وانتظر حتى صلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة المغرب بالمؤمنين وأخبره، فعرف الرسول توبته  التي لا تعادلها توبة، فقال: ( هل صليت معنا المغرب؟ فقال: نعم، فقرأ  عليه:  إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ  [هود:114] )، أما أن  يواصل العبد الجريمة بعد الأخرى فأنى له أن يتوب؟!واسمع إلى أستاذ الحكمة  ومعلمها صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول: ( إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً وقع نكتةً  سوداء على قلبه، فإن تاب ونزع انمحت وذهب أثرها، فإن لم يتب وزاد ذنباً آخر  إلى جنب الأولى وثالثة ورابعة يختم على قلبه، وذلكم الران الذي قال تعالى  فيه:  كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ   [المطففين:14] )، وهؤلاء ما يستجيبون لنداء الحق ولا يقبلونه.معاشر  المستمعين! حفظتم هذه الآية أو تعدونها رخيصة؟ والله لحفظها خير من خمسين  ألف ريالاً، وليسمح لي ربي إذا ما أعطيتها حقها، والله لأن يحفظها مؤمن أو  مؤمنة، ويصلي بها النوافل والفرائض ويذكرها دائماً وهي نور في قلبه؛ فتبعده  عن ساحات الشرك والعياذ بالله، لكان ذلك خيراً له من الدنيا وما فيها.                                                                  
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

** النهي عن النجوى وبيان مواطن جوازها                                                                                                   * *
                               يقول تعالى:  لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ  إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ  [النساء:114]، والمناجاة هي الكلام السري في المخابئ أو في  البيوت أو تحت أي شيء، فإذا لم تكن من هذه الثلاثة فهو باطل وصاحبه هالك  والعياذ بالله، فلا بد أن تكون ظواهرنا كبواطننا، وقد قلت لكم يوم أمس:  والله إن الكلام الذي لا أستطيع أن أقوله في المسجد لا أقوله في البيت، إذ  كل ما فيه أذى فهو حرام، وكل ما فيه رضا الله فهو حلال، وقله وتبجح به، وما  كان به سخط ربنا ويحمل أذية للمؤمنين والمؤمنات، فلا يحل أبداً أن تقوله  لا في السر ولا في العلن. وفي حديث الأنبياء كلهم: ( إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما  شئت )، ونحن نستحي من الله أن نقول كلمة تغضبه، نستحي من الله أن نجحد كلمة  جحودها يغضبه، وبالتالي فما كان حقاً وخيراً فقله في السر والعلن، وما كان  شراً فلا تقله لا في السر ولا في العلن، وهذا نظام حياتنا معاشر المؤمنين.  لا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ  أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  [النساء:114]، والجزاء:   وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:114]، ألا وهو الجنة دار السلام، فأي أجر أعظم  من الجنة؟! وهذا قد علمناه وعزمنا على أن نعمل به، وقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( لا يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث )، وقال تعالى:  إِنَّمَا  النَّجْوَى مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ لِيَحْزُنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَيْسَ  بِضَارِّهِمْ شَيْئًا إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المجادلة:10]، فيا إخواننا! تخلوا عن  التحزب والتجمع والطائفية والكلام السري والتآمر على بعضكم وإخوانك، إذ هذا  ليس من شأننا، فنحن أولياء الله عز وجل.                                                                       
** النهي عن مشاقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *
                               وبعد ذلك ماذا؟  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا   [النساء:115]، وهذا الخبر صاحبه الله تعالى، وهو يحمل حكماً إلهياً لا  ينقض، ومن هنا فإن أهل القرية وأهل المدينة وأهل الإقليم، ومن سكنوا في جبل  أو في أي مكان من الأرض، إخوان متحابون متعاونون، لا يحل لك أن تقول كلمة  تؤذي أحداً منهم، ومن هنا فلا حزبية ولا طائفية ولا وطنية أبداً، وإنما  مسلمون أولياء الله تعالى، وهذا ممكن، فقد عاش رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ثلاثة وعشرين سنة ولم يكن عنده تحزب عنده أبداً، وإنما مسلمون فقط،  وولي الخلافة من بعده أبي بكر، ثم عمر، ثم عثمان، ثم علي، وفي أربعين سنة  لم يكن هناك في المسلمين حزب كذا أو جماعة كذا.نعم خرج الخوارج على علي  فقتلهم وقاتلهم، وهذه الآية بالذات أحبها علي؛ لأنها تغلق الباب في وجوه  الخوارج الذين يكفرون المؤمنين بذنب من الذنوب، وما زالوا يتواجدون، فعندهم  إذا ارتكب المؤمن كبيرة كزنا أو رباً أو عقوق الوالدين أو سرقة ومات بدون  توبة فإنه يخلد في جهنم، فيكذبون على الله ورسوله وعلى شرع الله، مع أن هذه  الآية الكريمة تقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ   [النساء:116]، ولا خلاف في هذا،  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذلك  [النساء:116]،  أي: دون الشرك، فكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات من مات منهم على كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب دون الكفر أو الشرك، فإنه تحت مشيئة الله تعالى، إن شاء غفر له، وإن  شاء أدخله النار، أما أن نحكم بالخلود في النار لكل من أذنب، فهذا المذهب  مذهب الخوارج وعلي قد قاتلهم وقتل منهم آلاف. وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ   [النساء:115]، فهل فهمتم معنى مشاقة الرسول أو لا؟ الرسول يقول: ( إذا  أكلت فقل: بسم الله )، وأنت تقول: لا نقول: بسم الله، الرسول يقول: ( إذا  أكلت فكل بيمينك )، وأنت تقول: لا، فتأكل بشمالك، الرسول أوصى رجاله بأن  يعفوا لحاهم، وأنت تقول: ما هذا؟! ولا تعفي لحيتك، أو لا تبقي مظاهر  الرجولة فيك فقط، الرسول يأمر الناس بأن يصلوا في بيوت الله، وأنت تقول:  لا، ثم تصلي وحدك، فهذه هي المشاقة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.والشاهد عندنا  في مشاقة الرسول كمعاداة الرسول، يقال: عادى فلان فلاناً، بمعنى: وقف في  عدوة وذاك في عدوة أخرى، وعدوة الوادي، أي: جانبي الوادي، فهذه الجهة تسمى:  عدوة، والأخرى: عدوة، وكذلك المشاقة، فهو في شق وأنت في شق،  وَمَنْ  يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ  [النساء:115]، بمعنى: يقف بعيداً عنه، فلا يواليه لا  في فريضة ولا نافلة ولا في شيء،  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا  [النساء:115]، عرف الحلال والحرام، الحق والباطل، الخير والشر،  الإيمان والكفر، الصدق والكذب، ثم يفضل المشاقة والبعد عن الرسول، فيواصل  جرائمه وأطماعه وهواه، فيموت والعياذ بالله على ذلك.                                                                      
** التحذير من اتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين                                                                                                   * *
                                وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:115]،  ما هو سبيل المؤمنين؟ الصراط المستقيم الذي نسأل الله إياها في سورة  الفاتحة:  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ [الفاتحة:6]، إذ إن الصراط  المستقيم هو الطريق الموصل إلى رضوان الله وجواره في الدار الآخرة، وهذا  الطريق معشر المسلمين والمسلمات! هو أوامر هنا ونواهي هنا، وامش أنت  بينهما، فلا تهمل واجباً ولا تغشى حراماً، وامش عاماً وعامين حتى ينتهي  عمرك وتموت على هذا المنهج الرباني فتكون من أهل الجنة دار السلام، وقد  يكون الصراط خمسين سنة بالنسبة إلى عمرك، فإن زلت القدم واستغفلك العدو  وأنت سائر إلى الله، كأن تركت واجباً أو فعلت حراماً، فانهض على الفور وأنت  تصرخ: أتوب إلى الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، وواصل سيرك حتى يختم لك  بخاتمة السعادة وتدخل الجنة.إن سبيل المؤمنين بعبارة أوضح، اسمعوا! بلغوا!  تحدثوا بهذا الكلام مع إخوانكم ومع نسائكم: كان الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  في مسجده هذا يعلم أصحابه الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، يعلمهم الكتاب وهو  القرآن، ويعلمهم الحكمة وهي السنة، ويزكيهم بأن يطهر قلوبهم من أوضار  الذنوب والآثام والأخلاق الفاسدة والمفاهيم السيئة، فمن لنا يا ربنا يعلمنا  الكتاب والحكمة ويزكي نفوسنا؟ يا عبد الله! لو طلبت لوجدت، لكن ما طلبنا  ولا رغبنا، والمفروض فينا والواجب علينا معاشر المسلمين! على اختلاف ديارنا  ولغتنا، أننا ما بين المغرب والعشاء نجلس هذا الجلوس كما تشاهد وتنظر،  وذلك من صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء؛ لنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة ونزكي أنفسنا  يوماً بعد يوم، بل العمر كاملاً، فهل يبقى جاهل؟ وهل يبقى ضال؟ وهل يبقى  فاسد؟ لا والله، ولكن العدو أبعدنا عن الكتاب والحكمة وتزكية النفوس، فتهنا  في متاهات الضلال، وهذه هي حالنا، والرسول الكريم يقول وهو ينظر إلى هذا  الواقع: ( لقد افترقت اليهود إلى إحدى وسبعين فرقة )، فدينهم واحده ولكن  جزءوه وقسموه حتى أصبح إحدى وسبعين طائفة، ( وافترقت النصارى إلى اثنتين  وسبعين فرقة )، بزيادة فرقة واحدة، والله الذي لا إله إلا الله غيره لكما  أخبر رسول الله، ولن يستطيع نصراني أن يرد هذا إلا إذا كان جاهلاً،  فالإنجيل قد حولوه إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً، لكن لما عيبوا ولوموا جمعوا  الخمسة والثلاثين في خمسة أناجيل! فكيف كتاب الله يحول إلى خمسة كتب؟! وأين  الحق الذي فيه إذاً؟ والقرآن لمَ ما حوله؟ تولى الله حفظه فقال:  إِنَّا  نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ [الحجر:9]، والله  لو قدروا لقسموه إلى سبعين وثمانين، وقد قلت لكم: حاولوا في مؤتمرات ظالمة  في ظلمة على إسقاط كلمة: (قل) فقط من القرآن فعجزوا؛ لأن الله تعهد بحفظه  فقال:  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  [الحجر:9].ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وستفترق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث  وسبعين فرقة )، أكثر من النصرانية واليهودية، فالرسول قال هذا والمؤمنون  بين يديه، لا هم في الشام ولا في العراق ولا في الهند ولا في السند ولا في  المغرب، وإنما بين يديه في المدينة، وصدق رسول الله، إذ في القرية الواحدة  تجد هؤلاء إخوان سيدي عبد الحفيظ، وهؤلاء إخوان سيدي عبد القادر، وهؤلاء  إخوان مولاي إدريس، وهؤلاء إخوان كذا، فتجد الجماعات والجماعات، ثم ماذا؟  المذاهب والطوائف والروافض، وذلك أكثر من ثلاثين طائفة، وصدق رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.ثم قال في النهاية: ( كلها في النار إلا واحدة ففي الجنة  )، والله العظيم، وأهل الحلقة من النساء والرجال لو تسأله فإنه يبين لك، إذ  ليس في ذلك عجب أبداً؛ لأن الذي يعمل بما جاء عن رسول الله وأصحابه في  عقيدته وعبادته وقضائه وآدابه وأخلاقه، فإن نفسه ستصبح مشرقة أكثر من هذا  النور، ولا تتلاءم أبداً مع مكان إلا الملكوت الأعلى، قال تعالى:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا [الشمس:9]، والنفس الملطخة الملوثة بأوضار الذنوب  والآثام والعقائد الباطلة أنى له أن تدخل دار السلام، والله يقول:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ  لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ  الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ [الأعراف:40]؟! والبعير الأورق لا يدخل في  عين الإبرة، إذ إن هذا مستحيل، وكذلك ذو النفس الخبيثة المدساة المنتنة  العفنة بالشرك والمعاصي؛ يستحيل في حقها أن ترتقي إلى الملكوت الأعلى،  كلا  إِنَّ كِتَابَ الفُجَّارِ لَفِي سِجِّينٍ [المطففين:7].ثم قام أحد الصحابة  فقال: من هم يا رسول الله؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( هم الذين يكونون  على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )، ما الذي كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه؟  العقيدة الربانية التي جاءت في آيات الله وبينها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فالعبادات من الطهارة إلى الحج كما جاءت في كتاب الله وبينها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأحكام القضائية كما جاءت في كتاب الله وبينها رسول  الله، والآداب والأخلاق كما هي في الكتاب وبينها الرسول، فهذه هي العقيدة  الربانية، حتى تجد أخاك أو تجد نفسك كأنك مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فعقيدتك كعقيدتهم، وعبادتك كعباداتهم، وآدابك وأخلاقك مع الناس كآدابهم  وأخلاقهم، وهذا يتوقف على الحلقة المفقودة وهو أن نتعلم، أن نعرف كيف كانت  عقيدة الرسول وأصحابه؟ كيف كانت عبادات الرسول وأصحابه وهو يقول: ( صلوا  كما رأيتموني أصلي، حجوا كما رأيتموني أحج )؟وعليه فلابد أن نتعلم لا  لنتوظف، لا من أجل الدنيا وأوساخها، نعم قد نعمل فلاحين وصناعاً، لكن لابد  وأن نتفرغ ساعة في اليوم من أجل أن نعرف ما هي العقيدة التي يرضاها الله  لنا، وكيف العبادة؟ وكيف الآداب والأخلاق؟ وبدون هذا التعلم مستحيل أن تكون  كأصحاب رسول الله في عقيدتك وآدابك وعملك وعبادتك، فمتى نرجع؟ هذا الأمر  لله.إذاً: من هم يا رسول الله الناجون من النار؟ قال: ( هم الذين يكونون  على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )، فنتعلم كيف كان الرسول يعتقد، جيء إليه  بأمة سوداء فقل لها: ( أين الله؟ قالت: في السماء، قال: اعتقها فإنها مؤمنة  )، المذاهب الهدامة إذا قلت: الله في السماء، يتمنى قطع يدك، وإن قلت:  الرسول يقول: ( إن الله يضحك لعبد من عباده )، يقولون: الذي يصف الله  بالضحك كافر، وهكذا لم يبقوا لله صفة من صفاته، بحجة أن الله ليس كمثله  شيء، ومن شبه الله بعباده فقد كفر، وأوقعوا الأمة في محنة أبعدوها عن الله  تعالى، فاسمع يا عبد الله! هم يقولون: لا تقل: الله فوق؛ لأنك حصرته في  مكان، ولا تقل: أسفل ولا عن يمين وعن شمال! وهذا خلاصته: أنه لا وجود له،  ولذا فالله عز وجل فوق عرشه، وهو القائل:  الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  اسْتَوَى [طه:5]، والرسول قد وصفه عندما عرج إليه، وهذا يقول: لا تقل: في  السماء!والمهم يا معشر الأبناء والإخوان! يجب أن نجتمع في بيوت الله في  صدق، ونتعلم كيف كانت عقيدة رسول الله وأبي بكر وأصحابه، كيف كانت  عباداتهم، كيف كانت آدابهم وأخلاقهم، وإلا فلن نصل إلى هذا  المستوى.والخلاص   أن سبيل المؤمنين هو ما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه، فلا  روافض ولا خوارج ولا طوائف، وإنما مسلمون فقط، فلم يكن لأصحاب رسول الله  مذهب ولا شيخ خاص ولا طريقة خاصة، بل خلال ثلاثة قرون وهم مسلمون فقط،  والمسلم أخو المسلم، يعمل ويعتقد ما جاء عن الله في كتابه وعن رسوله المبين  المفسر له، فمن خرج عن جماعة المسلمين فقد خرج عن إجماعهم وأكلته النار،  فقد قال تعالى:  وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا  تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا [النساء:115]؛ لأنه أعرض  عن الحق وجانبه، وبعد عن جماعة المسلمين، إما لحب دنيا، وإما لعنصرية  وعصبية، وإما لأطماع، وإما لسياسية، فالله يتركه ويوليه ما تولى؛ لأنه أعرض  عن علم، والجزاء إذا لم يتداركه الله بتوبة:  َنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ  وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا [النساء:115].                                                                      
** التحذير من الشرك بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                وهنا يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ  يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  [النساء:116]، فهي كالمفسرة لقوله:  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى   [النساء:115]؛ لأن الطوائف التي استباحت دماء المسلمين وكفرتهم، وأخرجتهم  عن دين الله، وقضوا على فتنهم وحربهم وأذيتهم من عهد علي إلى يوم القيامة،  هؤلاء هم الذين يصليهم الله نار جهنم.فقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ  أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  [النساء:116]؛ لأن تلك الطوائف خرجت ففسدت عقائدها، ما  أصبحت تعتقد ما يعتقد رسول الله وأصحابه، وحينئذٍ ارتموا في أحضان الكفر  والشرك، وإن كانوا يعتقدون أنهم المسلمون وغيرهم كفار، وهؤلاء يقول تعالى  في هذا الحكم العظيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ   [النساء:116]، لم؟ لأن الأمر له، ولأنه عاداه واحتقره وما وثق فيه، بل وما  أخذ بهديه ولا بشريعته، وسوَّاه بغيره، فهذا يغضب الجبار عنه غضباً لا  يزول، بخلاف من زنا أو سرق أو فجر، ثم هو مؤمن بالله ولقائه، معتقد ما  اعتقد رسول الله وأصحابه، فهذا تحت المشيئة، إن شاء غفر له، وإن شاء عذبه،  ثم أخرجه من النار، إذ إن أهل التوحيد الذين ماتوا على معنى لا إله إلا  الله محمداً رسول الله وإن دخلوا النار ومكثوا فيها أحقاباً فإن مصيرهم إلى  دار السلام، والله يقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40]، أما من مات يشرك بالله، فهذا قد عادى الله معاداة  كاملة، وسوى به مخلوقاته، بل ورفع درجات المخلوقات إلى درجة الله، فأطاعهم  وأحبهم وعصى الله ولم يحبه. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:116]، أي: الشرك،  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ   [النساء:116]، وهذا أمره تحت مشيئة الله تعالى، إن شاء غفر له، وإن شاء  عذبه وأخرجه من النار.  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا  بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، أي: ضل ضلالاً لا يستطيع العودة منه، أما إن سرق  أو زنا أو عق والديه، فهذا في الإمكان أن يعود، إذ ضلاله ليس بعيداً، فكم  من إنسان عاش على الخمر أربعين عاماً ثم تركها ومات وهو لا يشربها، وكم من  إنسان يدخن طول حياته وآخر أمره ألقى بالسيجارة وتاب إلى الله تعالى.                                                                      
** أنواع الشرك الذي يحصل من العباد                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين! وقد حفظتم الآية فهيا بنا نتناول درسها  وإن بقي وقت فإلى غدٍ إن شاء الله، اسمع! الشرك بالله يعني: أن تجعل له في  عبادته شريكاً، نقول: فلان أشرك فلاناً في المزرعة، وأشركه في الدكان، أي:  جعل له نصيب. فأولاً: الشرك في ربوبية الله عز وجل، وهي كونه تعالى الخالق  الرازق المدبر لكل الكائنات، وهذا توحيد الربوبية، فلا يوجد من خلق مع الله  ولو ذبابة، ولا يوجد من خلق مع الله كوكباً واحداً من بليارات الكواكب، إذ  الله تفرد بالخلق والرزق والتدبير للكون كله، وبالتالي فمن اعتقد أن  فلاناً من الملائكة أو الأنبياء أو الأولياء شارك الله في هذا فقد كفر  كفراً كاملاً، كفر بربوبية الله عز وجل، وهذا الشرك في الربوبية نادر عند  الأولين، إذ إن العرب أنفسهم ما كانوا يعتقدون أبداً أن الله خلق معه خالق  آخر أو رزق معه رازق آخر، والرسول يقال له: اسألهم:  قُلْ مَنْ  يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  [يونس:31]، قل: الله، إذ ليس  هناك جواب إلا هذا،  أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ  يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ  [يونس:31]، ويكفي أنهم  يحلفون بالله، ولكن أشركوا في عبادته لا في ربوبيته.إذاً: التوحيد أولاً:  أن نوحد الله في ربوبيته، فلا خالق ولا رازق ولا مدبر إلا الله تعالى،  والتدبير معروف، يقال: المرأة تدبر المطبخ، وكذلك تدبير الحياة تعني: أنه  تعالى هو الذي يميت ويحيي، يعطي ويمنع، يعز ويذل، يجمل ويقبح، كل الحياة هو  الذي يديرها، فهل هناك من يحيى بدون الله؟ من يوجد بدون الله؟ من يموت  بدون الله؟ لا، وهذه الربوبية نخص الله تعالى بها، فلا خالق ولا رازق ولا  مدبر إلا هو.ثانياً: الشرك في أسمائه وصفاته، إذ لله مائة اسم إلا واحداً،  وأكثر المسلمين لا يقولون بهذا، فهم لا يحفظونها، وهذه الأسماء الحسنى  والصفات العلا لا يصح أن نسمي أحداً بها؛ حتى لا نشاركه في أسمائه وصفاته،  فلا يجوز أن تسمي أحداً: الله! أو تسمي آخر: الرحمن!واسمع إلى الرسول  الكريم وهو يقول: ( إذا كان ثلث الليل الآخر -آخر الليل- ينزل الرب تبارك  وتعالى إلى السماء الدنيا -القريبة منا- وينادي: هل من تائب فأتوب عليه؟ هل  من سائل فأعطيه سؤله؟ هل من مستغفر فأغفر له؟ )، فكل من سأل واستغفر وطلب  يحصل على ما أراد، وهذا نزول حقيقي يليق بجلال الله عز وجل. وقال أيضاً  عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( يضحك الرب تبارك وتعالى لرجلين قتل أحدهما الآخر  يدخلان الجنة، قالوا: كيف يا رسول الله؟ قال: هذا الكافر يقتل مؤمناً في  الجهاد، ويسلم الكافر الذي قتل المؤمن، فيدخل الجنة فيلتقي مع مقتوله )،  أي: أن المشرك قتل صحابياً ثم أسلم بعد ذلك، فإنه يدخل الجنة، والشاهد في  كون الله يضحك، لكن لا تفهم أو تتصور أن ضحك الله كضحك الكائنات، إذ هذا  مستحيل؛ لأن الله ليس كمثله شيء، وكون الجبار عز وجل يضع قدمه في النار لما  يسألها: هل من مزيد؟ فتقول: قط قط، يعني: أن لله قدماً تليق به سبحانه  وتعالى، لا كأقدام المخلوقات.وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (61) 
الحلقة (285)
تفسير سورة النساء  (65)


إن الشرك خطر عظيم يحدق بالإنسان، فمن نجا منه فقد نجا، ومن لم ينج منه  وتلبس بشيء منه فقد خسر الخسران المبين؛ لأن الله عز وجل خالق الخلق ومصرف  الأكوان ومدبر أحوال العباد لا يقبل أن يشرك معه غيره، فهو سبحانه المستحق  لأنواع العبادات، ومن أتى شيئاً من الذنوب والمعاصي والسيئات دون الشرك فهو  تحت مشيئة الله إن شاء غفر له وإن شاء عذبه.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق  اللهم رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، ومع آية منها تناولناها بالأمس قراءة وحفظاً وشرحاً  وتفسيراً، ونعود إليها ليلتنا هذه؛ لما لها من أثر في حياتنا معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   [النساء:116].وطالبنا أبناءنا وإخواننا العوام والذين ما درسوا كتاب الله  أن يحفظوا هذه الآية، فإنها كنز من كنوز دار السلام، وكتلة من النور الإلهي  متى ما استقرت في قلب العبد وشاعت أنوارها على سمعه وبصره ولسانه، اهتدى  إلى سعادته وكماله، ولا شك أن بعضاً وفقهم الله وحفظوها، فليحافظوا عليها،  وذلك بالصلاة بها في الفرائض والنوافل، ولو أن عامياً لم يحفظ من القرآن  إلا هذه الآية، خير من ألف عامي ما حفظوها.                                
** تعريف الشرك وبيان قبحه وخطره على العبد                                                                                                   * *
                                إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ  مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ  ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، وهذه الآية لها أختها أيضاً في نفس  السورة، وهي قوله عز وجل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا [النساء:48]، وللآيتين أيضاً نظير من  سورة الزمر، إذ قال تعالى وقوله الحق:  وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ  وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ [الزمر:65]،  وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ  [الزمر:65]، والمخاطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِكَ [الزمر:65]، أي: من رسل الله عليهم السلام، ما الذي أوحي  إليه وإليهم؟  لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ  مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ [الزمر:65].ومن هنا كان الشرك خطراً عظيماً على  الإنسان، من نجا منه نجا، ومن لم ينج منه وحل به وتورط فيه، فقد خسر  الخسران الأبدي، ولنعلم أنه لا فرق بين الشرك والكفر، فكل كافر مشرك؛ لأنه  عبد الشيطان ولم يعبد الرحمن، والشيطان هو الذي أمره بالكفر بآيات الله  وبلقاء الله وبتوحيد الله وبرسل الله وبشرع الله فأطاعه، وليس كل مشرك  كافر؛ إذ الشرك صنفان أو نوعان: شرك أكبر يكفر صاحبه، وشرك أصغر لا يكفر،  ولكن يأثم ويتورط في الإثم، وواجبنا نحن المسلمين رجالاً ونساءً أن نعرف  الشرك ما هو؟ كما يجب أن نعرف التوحيد ما هو؟الشرك: ضد التوحيد، يقال: هذا  موحد وهذا مشرك، وباللسان القريب للمؤمنين والمؤمنات: الشركة تكون في بعير  اشترك فيه اثنان، وتكون في منزل اشترك فيه اثنان، وتكون في سيارة اشترك  فيها اثنان، فعبادة الله عز وجل ينبغي ألا يشاركه فيها أحد، إذ إنها خاصة  به، فلا ينبغي أن يشارك الله تعالى في عبادته مخلوق كائناً من كان؛ لأنه  استحق هذه العبادة وتعينت له ووجبت له دون غيره، ولأنه هو الذي خلق الإنسان  والجان والملائكة، وسر خلقهم وعلة هذا الخلق وحكمته هي عبادة الله عز وجل،  ولم يكن الله تعالى في حاجة إلى ملك ولا إلى جني ولا إلى إنسان، وإنما فقط  خلقهم ليعبدوه، فمن لم يعبده تمزق وتلاشى وخسر خسراناً أبدياً، ومن عبده  وأشرك معه غيره فقد خسر نفس الخسران وتمزق نفس التمزق التام، ألا  إِنَّ  الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ [الزمر:15].إذاً:  الشرك ضد التوحيد، والموحد ضد المشرك، والمشرك ضد الموحد، وأعيد القول  مكرراً له: إن علة الحياة وسر هذا الوجود هو أن يعبد الله عز وجل، إذ خلْق  الله للملائكة وللجان وللإنسان علته وسببه والحكمة منه هو أن يُعبد الله  تعالى وحده، ولنقرأ لهذا آية من طوال المفصل، إذ قال تعالى:  وَمَا  خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ [الذاريات:56]، فهل هناك  غرض آخر؟ لا.ثم قال تعالى:  مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ وَمَا  أُرِيدُ أَنْ يُطْعِمُونِ  *  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو  الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ  [الذاريات:57-58]، ومن السنة ومن بيانات الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول الله تعالى: ( يا ابن آدم! لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك  وخلقتك من أجلي )، أي: يا ابن آدم خلقك الله من أجل أن تذكره وتشكره، من  أجل أن تعبده، وإن قلت: وما جزائي؟ وما أجري على عبادتك يا رب؟ فالجواب:  الجزاء أن أُسعدك وأكملك في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، وأن أنزلك منازل الأبرار في  الجنة دار السلام، وإن كان لا حق لك في هذا؛ لان عبادتك بذكره وشكره هي  مقابل خلقه ورزقه وحفظه لك وتدبيره لحياتك، ومع هذا منته عليك هذه العبادة  وهذا الذكر وهذا الشكر، الذي من شأنها تطهير النفس وتزكية الروح، فإذا طهرت  النفس وزكت قبلها تعالى في الملكوت الأعلى وأنزلها منازل الأبرار، ولا ننس  حكم الله في هذه القضية، إذ قال تعالى بعد أيمان حلفها:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فمن يعقب  على حكم الله وهو القائل في سورة الرعد:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ  لِحُكْمِهِ [الرعد:41]؟ لا أحد.                                                                      
** بيان توحيد الربوبية والشرك فيه * * 
                                التوحيد ضد الشرك، فهيا نتحدث عن التوحيد أولاً ثم نتحدث  عن الشرك، وذلك من أجل أن نتعلم، إذ يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف  التوحيد من أجل أن يعيش عليه حتى يموت، ومن أجل أن يعرف الشرك فيتخلى عنه  ويبتعد عنه حتى الموت، لذا فلابد من العلم والمعرفة،  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى  اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]، فالذين ما عرفوا التوحيد  والله ما وحدوا الله، والذين ما عرفوا الشرك والله ما نجوا منه ولا سلموا،  لذا لابد من العلم، إذ هو أمر ضروري كالهواء والغذاء والماء لحياة  الإنسان.أولاً: التوحيد يكون في توحيد الله تعالى في ربوبيته، بحيث لا  يشاركه فيها كائن ما، لا في العالم العلوي ولا في العالم السفلي، بحيث لا  نقر ولا نعترف بوجود من يدعي أنه الرب.ثانياً: توحيد الله في أسمائه  وصفاته، فلا نشرك كائناً من كان في صفة من صفات الله أو في اسم من  أسمائه.ثالثاً: التوحيد في عبادة الله وفي ألوهيته، بحيث لا نعتقد وجود إله  مع الله، ولا نعبد غير الله، ولا نقر عبادة لغير الله، ولا نرضى بها  أبداً، وهذا يؤديه لفظ: لا إله إلا الله، ولعلنا نعرض له إن شاء الله  تعالى.فأولاً: توحيد الربوبية، الربوبية: نسبة إلى الرب، والرب في لغة  العرب وفي لغة القرآن معناه: السيد والمالك، فمن ملك داراً أو بستاناً أو  دابة يقال: هذه ربها فلان، ويقال: يا رب هذه السيارة أبعدها عنا، بمعنى: يا  مالكها! والعبد هو الرقيق، والأمة هي الرقيقة، فيقال فيها: أمة فلان، ويا  سيد خذ عني أمتك، أو أبعدها من بابي، فالسيد هو الرب، والسيد هو المالك،  والرب الحق هو الذي ملك كل شيء، وكيف لا وهو خالقه وموجده؟! والرب هو  المعبود الذي لا يستحق العبادة سواه، وبالنسبة إلى الله عز وجل فالله رب  العالمين،  اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  وَكِيلٌ  [الزمر:62]، فالرب هو الإله المعبود، إله الأولين ولآخرين.إذاً:  اسمعوا يا رجال الإسلام ونساءه: لا يصح أبداً أن تشرك في ربوبية الله  كائناً من كان، وربوبية الله تتمثل وتتجلى وتتضح فيما يلي:أولاً: في كونه  الخالق، فهل يوجد خالق سوى الله؟ لا والله ولا ذبابة، فكل الخلق من إنسان  وجان وملائكة وحيوان في البر أو في البحر أو في الجو لا خالق له إلا الله،  فإياك إذاً أن تنسب خلق شيء إلى إنسان، إلى كائن سوى الله عز وجل، وتحفَّظ  حتى من عبارات الضائعين في متاهات العلمانية والفلسفة الكاذبة فتقول: فلان  خلق، لا، إذ لا خالق إلا الله، فهو موجد مادة الذي يخلق منها، ثم يخلق  المخلوق، وأنت إذا صنعت صورة أو تمثالاً، فهل مادة التمثال خلقتها أنت؟ وهل  جئت بها؟ وهل أنت صانعها؟ إن الأخشاب والألواح والطين والحديد أوجدها الله  عز وجل، ثم عقلك وإرادتك وفهمك أنت خالقها أم الله واهبكها ومعطيك إياها؟  إنه الخالق والصانع، فلا خالق إلا هو.ثانياً: لا رازق إلا هو، ومعنى  الرازق: الذي يخلق الأقوات، وذلك بأن يوجد مادتها بأسباب سببها وتسخيرات  سخرها، فمثلاً: البر كالذرة والشعير والتمر غذاء للإنسان، فمن خلقها؟ الله،  وإن قلت: الفلاح، فالفلاح جاء بالبذر ورماه في الأرض، ثم يد الفلاح من  خلقها؟ وفكر وإرادة الفلاح من وهبها؟ وذاك البذر من خلقه؟ ولما يرميها في  الأرض ويغطيها عن الطير حتى لا يأكلها، فهذه الفكرة من وهبها إياه؟ الله،  ثم كيف تتفاعل التربة مع الماء مع البذر حتى تصبح سنبلاً أخضراً وأصفراً  ليؤكل؟ وهذه النواة لما تغرسها وتصبح نخلة بعد عام أو عشر سنوات فتطعمك  الرطب والتمر، أأنت خالقها؟ والله إنه لا خالق إلا الله، فمن الكفر والشرك  أن تنسب خلق شيء إلى غير الله عز وجل، وهو من باب الجهل فقط والهبوط.ومن  القصص في هذا: أن ملحداً من الاتحاد السوفيتي استدعيناه لأمر ما، فجاء إلى  ديارنا وقدمنا له العجوة من التمر، فأكل منها فاندهش، إذ لم يذق مثلها قط،  فقال: هل هذا صنعتموه أنتم؟ نعم الصناعة هذه، وأنتم أرباب الحلويات  وصناعها، فسكتنا وأخذناه إلى البستان، وأريناه النخلة، وقلنا له: هذه هي  التي تثمر الرطب، فقال: هل أوجدها الفلاح؟ إذاً الفلاح هو الإله، وهو الذي  ينبغي أن يعبد، فبينا له أن الفلاح مخلوق الله، ومعلمه الله، وما زاد على  أن أخذ النواة ودفنها في الأرض، والله هو الذي أحياها وأنبتها وجعلها تثمر،  والفلاح نفسه مخلوق لله، ما خلق شيئاً في نفسه لا قواه الباطنية ولا  الظاهرية، وحينئذٍ عرف الطريق إلى الله وقال: آمنت بالله.والرَزق والرِزق  مصدر: رزق يرزق رزقاً، والرزق اسم المصدر، أي: موجد أنواع الأغذية والمياه  والأكسجين، فمن أوجد هذه؟ بنو فلان؟ لا، والجواب: لا أحد إلا الله، وارفع  صوتك إلى عنان السماء ولن يُرد أبداً.واللبن في الضرع كان بالأمس دماً أحمر  فكيف تحول إلى لبن أبيض حلو؟ وقبل أن تحمل المرأة أو الشاة فإن دمها دم،  وما إن تحمل وتقارب الوضع حتى يتحول الدم الأحمر إلى لبن أبيض، فمن فعل  هذا؟ أصابع الطبيب أو سحر الساحرين؟ لا، وإنما هو الله وحده.ثالثاً:  التدبير للحياة كلها، فالمرأة تدبر المنزل، فتعرف كيف تكنس، وكيف تطبخ،  وكيف تنظف، وكيف تضع الأواني في المطبخ، وهذا معنى التدبر، وكذلك المدبر  للحياة كلها بالإحياء والإماتة، بالفقر والغنى، بالعز والذل، بالإعطاء  والمنع، بالجمال والقبح، بل بكل مظاهر الحياة، هو الله عز وجل، فهو المدبر  للخليقة كلها، وإن أردت أن تنظر إلى أمر مشاهد فانظر فقط إلى السحب كيف  ترتفع ثم تتجمع وتتواجد على سطح البحر بتدبيره سبحانه، ثم تنتشر وترتفع حتى  تكون جبالاً في السماء، ثم من يسوقها من مكان إلى مكان؟ وتنزل بديارنا  وترحل؛ لأنه ما أذن لها أن تصب ماءها، وتنزل بديار أخرى فتصب، وكل ذلك بأذن  الله تعالى، فلا دخل لإنسان ولا جان في هذا التدبير العظيم، بل وكل ذرات  الكون، وكل ما يجري في الحياة، فإن المدبر له هو الله، ومن نسب ذلك إلى  مخلوق فقد أشرك بالله في ربوبيته.مرة أخرى: من نسب الخلق إلى غير الله ولو  في بعوضة فقد أشرك في ربوبية الله، ومن نسب الرزق وإيجاد الأرزاق لغير الله  فقد أشرك في ربوبية الله، ومن نسب التدبير بالإعطاء والمنع، بالإعزاز  والإذلال، بالحياة والموت لغير الله فقد أشرك بالله، هذا التدبير من نسبها  إلى كائن فقد أشرك في ربوبية الله عز وجل وأصبح مشركاً، وإن مات على ذلك  خسر خسراً أبدياً.فهذا هو القسم الأول من أقسام التوحيد -توحيد الروبية-  فوحدوا ربكم، ولا تنسبوا الخلق إلى أي كائن كان، ولا تنسبوا الرزق إلى أين  إنسان، ولا تنسبوا التدبر إلى غير الله رب العالمين، فأنتم  موحدون.استطرادا  : عشنا وبلغنا وعرفنا عن ديوان الصالحين، هذا الديوان  لأولياء الله من الأقطاب والبدلاء، وهو ينعقد مرة في بغداد ومرة في الشام  ومرة في المغرب، وهؤلاء الأقطاب والبدلاء هم الذين يدبرون الحياة في زعمهم!  فيحلفون بهم، ومن النكت أو العجائب: أن ديوان الصالحين انعقد في مسجد من  المساجد ليتداولوا الأمر في: من يخلف فلان إذا مات؟ من يكون بدلاً عنه؟ هل  فلان يساويه؟ فسمع لص بالمحادثة الليلية في ظلام الليل، فظن أن تجاراً  ناموا في هذا المسجد وهم يحسبون أموالهم، فقال: لأبيتنهم غداً، فجاء بعد ما  صلى المسلمون وخرجوا، وتأخر فتلفف بالحصير وأقامها ووقف فيها، ثم جاء  الديوان، أي: الأقطاب البدلاء، وأخذوا يتداولون في من يخلف سيدي فلان؟ فقال  أحدهم: يخلفه هذا الذي في الحصير، فأصبح قطباً من الأقطاب! دخل لصاً فخرج  قطباً! ولما نقص هذه القصة يبكي إخوانكم من الخشوع! سبحان الله! دخل لصاً  وخرج قطباً، وهكذا كانت أمة التوحيد بعد أن أدبرت عنه وألقته بعيداً عنها،  والذي فعل بهم هذا هو العدو الذي ما زالوا لا يعادونه، بل يجرون وراءه، من  المجوس واليهود والنصارى.                                                                      
** بيان توحيد الأسماء والصفات والشرك فيه                                                                                                   * *
                               ثانياً: توحيد الأسماء والصفات، وهو موجز وليس بطويل،  فاعلموا أولاً: أن الله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء، والله الذي لا إليه غيره لا  يوجد مثل الله شيء، لا في عالم الملائكة ولا في عالم الجن ولا في عالم  الشياطين ولا الإنسان ولا الحيوان، ويستحيل أن يكون مثلهم وهو خالقهم، فهل  صانع هذا القلم يكون مثل القلم؟! مستحيل، إذاً فكيف نصبح مثل ربنا؟! إن هذا  مستحيل، إذ كل ما في الكون لا يشبه الله شيئاً، واقرءوا قوله تعالى:   لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ   [الشورى:11].ثانياً: لله تعالى أسماء وصفات عرفناها من طريقه هو وطريق  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد جاءت أسماء الله وصفاته في كتابه القرآن  العظيم، وقبله في التوراة والإنجيل والزبور وصحف الأنبياء، وتلك الأسماء  والصفات علمناها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيجب أن نؤمن بها، أي: نصدق  بها، وهذا أولاً، وثانياً: ألا ننسب صفة منها لغير الله من مخلوقاته، بل  نوحده في أسمائه وصفاته، وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أن لله مائة  اسم إلا اسماً واحداً )، وهي موجودة في القرآن الكريم مفرقة هنا وهناك، وهي  كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم مائة اسم إلا اسماً واحداً، وهذه الأسماء لا  نطلق اسماً منها على مخلوق أبداً، حتى لا يكون شريكاً لله في اسمه أو  صفته.ثالثاً: أن لله صفات ذاتية وفعلية، فالصفات الذاتية يجب أن نؤمن ونقر  ونعترف ونعتقد بها، ونحن نعلم أنها صفات لا يشبهها صفة من صفات المخلوقات،  فمثلاً: قال الله عز وجل وقوله الحق وهو يخاطب عدوه إبليس:  مَا مَنَعَكَ  أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ  [ص:75]، فـ(يدي): تثنية: يدٍ،  فيقال: يدان ويدين، وإذا أضفت قلت: يدا فلان، وفيه دليل على إثبات اليدين  لله تعالى، وكذلك (الخلق) فهي صفة من صفات الله الفعلية، إذ هو الخالق لكل  شيء. ولذا فاسمع يا عبد الله! هلكت أمم في هذه الصفات، فلا يصح أبداً أن  تشبه يدي الله بيد المخلوقات،  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ  [الشورى:11]، بل  آمن بأن لله يدين، ولكن يستحيل أن تشبه يد المخلوقات،  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ  شَيْءٌ  [الشورى:11].رابعاً: إياك أن تجحد هذه الصفة، وذلك إما بتأويلها  فتقول: معنى: (بِيَدَيَّ)، أي: بقدرتي، فلمَ تكذب على الله؟ أأنت ترد على  الله؟ الرسول عاش ثلاث وعشرين سنة يعلم أمته التوحيد، وما أوَّل يوماً صفة  من صفات الله، وتأتي الجهمية والمعتزلة والطوائف الأخرى فتؤول، وذلك حتى  يفرغوا قلوب المؤمنين من وجود الله والإيمان به، وقد بينت لكم بالأمس فقلت:  يقولون: مثلاً: لو تشير بيدك إلى الله في السماء فيجب أن تقطع يدك؛ لأنك  قد حددت المكان له، وبالتالي فلا تقل: هو فوق ولا تحت ولا عن يمين ولا عن  شمال، وخلاصة هذا: أنه لا وجود لله، فالذي لا يكون لا فوق ولا أسفل ولا عن  يمين ولا عن شمال ما معنى هذا؟ لا وجود له، إذاً كيف يخاف؟ كيف يرهب؟ كيف  يحب؟ كيف يطاع وهو لا وجود له؟ هكذا فعلوا بأمة الإسلام.إذاً: نؤمن بأن لله  يدين، وكلنا عقيدة أن يديه لا تشبه يدي المخلوقات أبداً، إذ ليس كمثله  شيء.كما أخبر تعالى عن مجيئه في ساحة فصل القضاء فقال:  وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ  وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا  [الفجر:22]، وقال:  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ  فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *   وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ  بِالنَّبِيِّينَ  [الزمر:68-69]، جاء ربي لفصل القضاء، فمن قال: الله لا  يجيء حتى لا نشبهه بمخلوقاته، فهذه كلمة خبيثة مجوسية؛ لأن الله يقول:   وَجَاءَ  [الفجر:22]، وهم يقولون: لا، إنما المراد: جاء ملكه أو أمره، فإن  سئلوا: ما حملكم على هذا؟ لم يثبت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوَّل  صفة من صفات الله عز وجل، قالوا: حتى لا نشبه الله تعالى بخلوقاته.إذاً:  الجهمية والمعتزلة والطوائف الهابطة يقولون: ما نعتقد هذا، فيئولون  فيقولون: ينزل أمره، أو ملك من ملائكته، فعطلوا صفات الله عز وجل، وكذبوا  الله ورسوله، وحكم من كذب الله ورسوله الكفر والعياذ بالله.أيضاً يخبر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا امتلأت النار -أدخل فيها الإنس والجن  بالمليارات وبلا عدد- تقول: هل من مزيد؟ واقرءوا الآية من سورة (ق):   يَوْمَ نَقُولُ لِجَهَنَّمَ هَلِ امْتَلأْتِ وَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ   [ق:30]، فيضع الجبار تبارك قدمه فيها فتقول: قط قط قط، أي: يكفي، فيجب أن  نؤمن بقدم الجبار جل وعز، ولا يحل أبداً أن يخطر ببالك شبه هذا القدم، فلا  تنظر إلى المخلوقات؛ فإنه ليس كمثله شيء.كذلك السمع والبصر، فالله عز وجل  يخبر في آياته إنه هو السميع البصير، فقال:  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ  وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ  [الشورى:11]، فمن أراد أن ينفي صفة السمع أو  البصر عن الله فقد أراد أن يحترق، لكن هم لا ينفونها، وإنما يحرفونها  ويؤولونها، وهذا كله معناه: أنهم ما رضوا بحكم الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فأرادوا أن يضعفوا في نفوس المؤمنين الخوف والرهبة منه والحب  له.وعليه فتوحيد الأسماء والصفات يا أبنائي! يا إخوة الإسلام! أن نؤمن بكل  اسم وصفة لله عز وجل، ولا نحرفها ولا نؤولها ولا نجحدها ونكتمها، ولا  نشبهها بصفات المخلوقات، إذ له صفاته لا تشبه الصفات، كما أن ذاته لا تشبه  الذوات.فهذا الإمام مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة في القرن الثاني بعد قرن  النبوة، وهو على كرسيه يعلم المؤمنين السنة، فوقف سائل فقال: يا إمام! ما  معنى قوله تعالى:  الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى  [طه:5]؟ فغضب  واحمر وجهه وعرق؛ لأن بدعة قد ظهرت، إذ المفروض أن تؤمن بقول الله تعالى:   الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى  [طه:5]، ولا تسأل: كيف؟ ثم هل عرفت  ذات الله حتى تعرف كيفية الجلوس؟ لذا آمن بما أخبر تعالى به، فقال مالك وهو  يضبط أعصابه وهو النوراني الموفق: الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول، والسؤال  عنه بدعة، يا عسكري! خذه للتأديب. فقوله: الاستواء معلوم، يقال: استوى على  سريره أو على عرشه أو على كرسيه، أي: جلس عليه، والكيف مجهول، أي: السؤال  عن الكيفية مجهول، إذ إننا لا نعرف الذات، فلو قلنا: جلست النملة على  الكرسي، فكيف جلوس النملة؟ هل يتناسب مع الكرسي؟ لا، إذاً فما دمنا أننا ما  عرفنا ذات الله فكيف نفسر الجلوس؟ كيف يكون ذلك الجلوس؟ مستحيل أن نعرفه،  بل كل ما يخطر ببالك فالله منزه عن ذلك، فلا تفتح المجال للخيالات، وقل  دائماً: الله أحد، لم يكن له كفؤاً أحد، ليس كمثله شيء. إذاً: صفات الله  التي جاءت في القرآن هي صفات جلال وكمال، وصفات ذاتية وفعلية، فيجب على  المؤمن والمؤمنة أن يؤمن بها إيماناً راسخاً يقينياً، ولا يحل له أن يؤولها  أو يشبه صفات المخلوقات بها، ويلزم دائماً قوله تعالى:  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ  شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ  [الشورى:11].                                                                      
** بيان توحيد الألوهية والشرك فيه                                                                                                   * *
                                ثالثاً: توحيد الألوهية، ومعنى الألوهية: النسبة إلى  الإله، والإله هو الله، والإله معناه: المعبود بالحب غاية الحب، وبالتعظيم  غاية التعظيم، وبالذلة والانكسار له وبين يديه غاية الذلة والانكسار.ولا  يحصل على هذه الألوهية كائناً من كان إلا الله؛ لأن الإله بمعنى: المعبود  بالحب والتعظيم والطاعة، وهو ذاك الذي امتن عليك بخلقك ورزقك وتدبير حياتك،  وما عدا الله فلا، فهل هناك من خلق الشيخ أو رزقه أو دبر حياته؟ لا أحد،  إذ لا يوجد في الخلائق من الملائكة والإنس والجن وغيرها من سائر الخلوقات  من خلق ولا بعوضة.فلا خالق إلا الله، ولا رازق إلا الله، ولا مدبر إلا  الله، فهو رب العالمين، وبالتالي فلا تصح أي عبادة إلا له، وكل من عبد غير  الله فقد أشرك في ألوهية الله وخسر خسراناً أبدياً.إذاً: ما هي العبادة  التي نخلصها لله ونوحدها له ولا نلتفت أبداً إلى غيره فيها؟ هي العبادة  التي شرعها وبينها رسوله، فأنواع العبادات القولية والعملية لا يصح لمؤمن  ولا لمؤمنة أن يصرفها لغير خالقه عز وجل، لغير ربه ومالك أمره.ولها مظاهر  بإيجاز: منها: الدعاء، فهل تعبدنا الله بالدعاء؟ نعم، قال تعالى:  وَقَالَ  رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ  [غافر:60]، وقال الرسول في نزول  الرب إلى السماء الدنيا: ( هل من داع فأستجيب له؟ ) فالدعاء: سؤال الرب  الحاجة، فيا عبد الله الفقير! إذا افتقرت إلى شيء فاسأل ربك، ويقول فيه  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الدعاء هو العبادة )، سبحان الله! كقوله: (  الحج عرفة )، فحقيقة الحج هو عرفة والطواف والسعي والإحرام ومزدلفة، لكن لا  قيمة لها بدون الوقوف بعرفة، إذ من لم يقف بعرفة ما حج ولو طاف سبعين  مرة.كذلك من لم يدع الله ما صحت عبادته ولا كان من المؤمنين العابدين، قال  تعالى:  وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ   [الأنبياء:90]، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الدعاء مخ العبادة )، فهل  هناك حيوان يعيش بدون مخ؟ إذا فسد مخ الآدمي هلك، وكذلك الدعاء إذا فسد  بطلت العبادة، والدعاء هو سؤالك غير الله حاجتك. ويبقى إن دعوت من يسمعك  ويراك ويقدر على إعطائك، فتقول: يا بني! ائتني بكأس ماء، لقد ظمئت وعطشت،  فهذا يجوز؛ لأن الله قد أذن في هذا، إذ قد سألت شخصاً يسمع ويبصر ويقوى على  أن يعطيك، لكن لو كان لاصقاً بالأرض مشلولاً، وتقول: يا فلان! أعطني كأس  ماء، فهذا عبث وباطل، كذلك تقول لأعمى: من فضلك يا كفيف! دلني على بيت  فلان! فهل عاقل يقول ذلك؟! الأعمى لا يعرف الطريق، كيف تقول له: دلني على  بيت فلان؟! وبالتالي فالدعاء أن تدعو من يعلم حاجتك، ويرى مكانك، ويقدر على  إعطائك وإنقاذك، وهذا لن يكون إلا لله عز وجل، فمن سأل نبياً من الأنبياء،  أو ولياً من الأولياء، أو ملكاً من ملائكة الأرض أو السماء وهو لا يراهم  ولا يرونه ولا يسمعون صوته ولا يقدرون على إعطائه؛ فقد هبط هذا المخلوق  وتمزق، وأصبح شر الحيوانات.ومن هنا عرف العدو الثالوث الأسود من أين يأتي  أمة الإسلام، أمة السيادة والقيادة، فسلط عليها من أفسد عقيدتها، فأصبح  (75%) من أمة الإسلام من القرن الرابع إلى اليوم يدعون الأولياء، يا سيدي  عبد القادر! يا مولاي إدريس! يا سيدي البدوي! وكذلك الروافض: يا فاطمة! يا  حسين! يا علي! ونسوا الله عز وجل.وهذا واقع أيها المستمعون والمستمعات، فأي  شرك أدهى وأعظم من هذا؟! يقف أمام قبر وينادي: يا فلان! امدد يديك، خذ  بيدي، أنا في حماك، أنا في جوارك، أنا كذا وكذا، وهذا قبل وجود دولة عبد  العزيز، فقد كنت أسمعه من آلاف الحجاج حول الحجرة الشريفة، واذهب الآن إلى  قباب الأولياء في مصر وفي الشام وفي العراق وفي المغرب، بل في أي مكان  واسمع وهم ينادون الأولياء بأعلى أصواتهم، فهل يجوز هذا عقلاً؟ وهل يجوز أن  تنادي ميتاً لا يعرف عنك شيئاً، ولا يسمع حاجتك، ولا يقدر على أن يمد إليك  يد العون، فتضفي عليه صفات الرب وتجعله كأنه الله؟! لا إله إلا الله!وصلى  الله على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (62) 
الحلقة (286)
تفسير سورة النساء  (66)


                         الله عز وجل هو خالق كل شيء، وهو سبحانه المستحق للعبادة وحده لا شريك  له، وقد يقع الشرك من البعض سواء شعر أو لم يشعر، ومن مظاهر الشرك التي  يقع فيها البعض دعاء غير الله والاستغاثة والاستعانة به، ومن ذلك الركوع  والسجود لغير الله، والحلف بغير الله، والنذر لغير الله، وغير ذلك من  الأمور التي لا تصرف إلا لله وحده.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث  كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر  الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم وفداه أبي وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآية التي  تدارسناها وتلوناها البارحة، وهي قول ربنا جل ذكره:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]،  وحفظها الكثير من المستمعين والمستمعات، وفهمناها فهماً جيداً، وفهمنا أن  الله عز وجل أعلن هذا الإعلان الرسمي الإلهي الرباني الذي لا ينقض بحال من  الأحوال، وهو أن الله تعالى لا يغفر لمشرك مات على شركه، وما عدا الشرك من  سائر الذنوب والآثام فموضوعة تحت النظر، إن شاء الله غفر، وإن شاء آخذ  وعذب. إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ [النساء:116]، الذي هو الشرك،  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ [النساء:116]، ثم  أخبر خبراً عظيماً فقال:  وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا  بَعِيدًا [النساء:116]، ما يرجع إلى الصواب.كما أخذنا يوم أمس في دراسة  التوحيد من هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة، وعلمنا أن التوحيد ثلاثة أقسام:  توحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات، وتوحيد العبادة أو الإلهية،  وعلمنا أن من ادعى أن فلاناً يخلق أو يرزق، أو يعطي أو يمنع، أو يضر أو  ينفع، أو يخلق شيئاً ما من المخلوقات، فقد أشرك هذا المخلوق في ربوبية الله  عز وجل؛ إذ لا يوجد من يخلق سوى الله، ولا يوجد من يرزق سوى الله، ولا  يوجد من يدبر الحياة سوى الله تعالى.ولهذا فإن المشركين على عهد نزول  القرآن الكريم لا يشركون بتوحيد الربوبية، بل لقد كانوا يقرون به، قال  تعالى:  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ  [الزخرف:87]، وقال:  قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ  الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ  فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ [يونس:31]، وإنما كان شركهم في الإلهية أو  العبادة، وقد ظهرت جماعات تشرك بالله في ربوبيته، وتشرك بالله في عباداته،  وتشرك بالله في أسمائه وصفاته، وقد نبهنا بأيسر طريق وهو أن علينا أن نؤمن  بأسماء الله وصفاته الذاتية والفعلية، فنجريها على ألسنتنا كما هي في  الكتاب وعلى لسان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ إن لله مائة اسم إلا  واحداً، أي: تسعة وتسعين اسماً، فلا نسمي بها أحداً من المخلوقات، وإنما  لنا أن نسمي فنقول: عبد العزيز، عبد الرحمن، عبد الغفار، عبد الله، عبد  الرحيم، أما أن نسمي كائناً مخلوقاً باسم الله فقد أشركنا في أسماء الله  تعالى، أيضاً إن لله صفات عليا نوردها وننطق بها ونتكلم بها كما هي، بلا  نؤول ولا تحريف ولا تشبيه، فنقول: سمع الله ليس كسمع الإنسان، أو بصر الله  ليس كبصر الإنسان، إذ هو سبحانه وتعالى ليس كمثله شيء. وقد ذكرنا أمثلة  لذلك ومنها: نزول الله إلى السماء الدنيا في ثلث الليل الآخر، فلا نقل:  كيف؟ لأنك لن تستطيع أن تعرف، وإن قلت: لا، فقد كفرت وكذبت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وإن أولت وقلت: ينزل الملك أو أمره فقد كذبت الله والرسول،  إذ ما حملك على هذا؟!ومنها: أن الله تعالى قد أخبر أنه خلق آدم بيديه،  فقل: آمنت بالله، ولا تقل: كيف؟ ولا يخطر ببالك أن تتمثل يد الله أو  تتخيلها؛ لأنك عاجز عن هذا، ولا تستطيع أن تدركه لضعفك وهزلك.كذلك:  الملائكة الآن هي حولنا تحفنا، فهل استطعنا أن نراهم بأعيننا؟ لا؛ لضعف  أعيننا، إذ إنها ليست متأهلة لأن ترى الملائكة والجن! مع أن هذا حادث  بيننا، فنؤمن بصفات الله كما أخبر بها هو عن نفسه، وكما أخبر بها رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.ومنها أيضاً: أنه جاء في الحديث الشريف المفسر: أن الله  يحشر ويدخل الكفار والمشركين والمجرمين والظالمين النار، وهي مع ذلك تقول:  هل من مزيد؟ بل كل ما يُدفع إليها تقول: هل من مزيد؟ فأخبرنا الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن الجبار تعالى يضع قدمه فيها فتمتلئ وتقول: قط، قط، أي:  يكفي، ما بقي مزيد، فلا تسأل فتقول: كيف القدم؟ أتصور الله كمخلوقاته؟! هل  ناسج هذا الثوب مثل هذا الثوب؟ وهل خالق المخلوقات يكون مثلهم؟ مستحيل!  فآمن بأسماء الله وصفاته كما آمنت بوجوده وعلمه وقدرته وسلطانه في خلقه،  وإياك أن تحرفها أو تؤولها أو تشبهها بصفات المحدثين والمخلوقين، فإن الله  ليس كمثله شيء.ومنها: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( يضحك الله إلى  رجلين يقتل أحدهما الآخر ويدخلان الجنة )، فلا تقل: كيف يضحك؟ وهل عرفت ذات  الله حتى تسأل ذلك السؤال؟ قل: آمنت بأن الجبار تعالى يضحك، وكذلك يغضب  الجبار، لكن لا تحاول أن تفهم غضب الله وتقيسه بغضب المخلوقات، وأيضاً يرضى  الرحمن عن المؤمنين، فلا تتصور رضا الله كرضا مخلوقاته، بل هو فوق ذلك،  وإنما فقط آمن بأسماء الله وصفاته ولا تشرك فيها كائناً من الكائنات، وهذا  قد وفيناه ما يستحق بالأمس، وانتقلنا إلى توحيد الإلهية أو الألوهية أو  العبادة، وكلها بمعنى واحد.                                 
 بيان مقتضيات لا إله إلا الله                                                                                                    
                                توحيد الألوهية أو وتوحيد العبادة تحمله كلمة: لا إله إلا  الله، فمن قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فقد وجب عليه أولاً أن يعبد الله،  إذ إنه أقر واعترف معلناً بالشهادة أنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا الله، وهو  بهذا النفي يعترف ألا إله يستحق أن يعبد في السماء ولا في الأرض إلا الله،  إذ إن الذي يستحق أن يعبد وحده هو الخالق الرازق المدبر، الذي خلقني ورزقني  ودبر حياتي، فهو الذي أعطيه قلبي وسمعي وبصري، أما الذي لا خلق ولا رزق  كيف يعبد؟ وقد قامت الأدلة والبراهين على أنه ما وجد مخلوق خلقه سوى الله  قط، لا في العوالم العلوية ولا في السفلية، بل ولا في الكائنات كلها، فلا  خالق إلا الله، وإعلان ذلك تعالى في كتابه فقال:  أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ  وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [الأعراف:54].وعليه فمن  قال: لا إله إلا الله لزمه ووجب عليه قضاء أن يعبد الله تعالى، وهذا  أولاً، إذ كيف تشهد على علم أنه لا يعبد إلا الله وتعبد غيره؟! إن هذه زلة  عظمى، أو من قال: لا إله إلا الله ولم يغتسل من جنابة ولم يصل ركعة ولم يصم  يوماً؛ فإن ذلك لا ينفعه أبداً، إذ لو عرف معرفة حقيقية ألا معبود إلا  الله والله لعبد الله تعالى، فهو قد عرف وأعلن عن علم، والشهادة لا تكون  إلا عن علم، فأنت نظرت في الكون فرأيت أنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا هو فقلت:  أشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله، فكيف لا تعبده؟! إذاً: شهادتك مردودة عليك؛ لأنك  ما شهدت بالعلم.ثانياً: ألا تعبد معه غيره وإلا تناقضت في نفسك، إذ إنك من  جهة تشهد ألا معبود إلا الله وعبدته، ثم تعبد معه غيره، كيف ذلك؟! إن هذا  تناقض، لكن لو قلت: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وفلاناً معه وسميته، لكنت ربما  تعذر، فأنت نطقت بما تعتقد، أو قلت: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وجبريل مثلاً  أو فلان، لكن كونك تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وتعبد معه غيره فقد تناقضت،  ومثلك كمثل من يقول: أشهد أن هذا المفتاح لفلان ثم لا تعطيه إياه! أو أشهد  أن هذه السيارة لإبراهيم ثم لا تعطيعها إياه، فهذا تناقض ولا تقبل الشهادة  منك.إذاً: من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وجب عليه أولاً: أن يعبد الله الذي  شهد له بالعبادة، وأنه لا معبود يستحق العبادة إلا هو سبحانه  وتعالى.ثانياً: يجب ألا يعبد معه غيره بأي نوع من أنواع العبادات، وسنبين  ما شاء الله منها أن نبين.ثالثاً: ألا يرضى بعبادة غير الله تعالى، فلو عبد  أباه أو أمه فإن الله لا يرضى بذلك، بل يسخط وينكر، فكيف وهو يشهد أنه لا  يعبد إلا الله ويقر من يعبد غير الله تعالى؟! إن هذا تناقض واضح، إذ ما صدق  في شهادته، ولهذا لا يقر أبداً ولا يرضى بعبادة غير الله من أي إنسان كان،  قريباً كان منه أو بعيداً، ومن ثم تصبح شهادته ذات وزن وذات قدر.                                                                      
 بيان مقتضيات شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله                                                                                                    
                                وأما شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله، فهي جزء من شهادة  التوحيد، إذ هما شهادتان، واحدة لله تعالى، والثانية لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشهادتنا لله تعني أن لا إله إلا هو ونعبده ولا نعبد معه غيره،  ولا نرضى بعبادة غيره أبداً، وأما شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله فتعني أنك  تقول: أنا على علم، وقد نظرت وتأملت وقرأت وفهمت أن محمداًرسول  الله.وبالتالي فيجب عليك أموراً بشهادتك أن محمداً رسول الله، فأولاً: أن  تقبل ما يأتيك عنه ويبلغك من رسالته، ولا ترد أمراً أبداً من أوامره، ولا  ترفض نهياً من نواهيه، وهذا مقتضى شهادتك أنه رسول الله، فكل ما أخبرك به  الرسول يجب أن تصدقه فيه، سواء أدركته أو عجزت، فإذا أخبرك بخبر وصح هذا  الخبر عنه فيجب أن تؤمن به وتصدق، وحرام أن ترده، وإن رددته والعياذ بالله  فقد كفرت برسالته.وهنا صورة لهذا الأمر: كان صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً بين  أصحابه يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، فأوحي إليه بخبر وهو أن رجلاً من بني  إسرائيل في الزمان الأول كان يركب بقرة، فرفعت البقرة رأسها إليه وقالت: ما  لهذا خلقت، أنما خلقت للحرث والسني، فكيف تركبني؟! وفجأة قال الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به، وآمن به أبو بكر وآمن به عمر  )، وهما غائبان! والشاهد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدق ذاك الخبر وعقد  على لحيته وقال: ( آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به )، ومن هنا إذا بلغك عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبراً فيجب أن تصدق به، سواء استطعت أن تدركه  بقدراتك العقلية أو ما استطعت، وإنما قل: آمنت به، ولذا فمن رد على رسول  الله شيئاً فقد كفر وأبطل شهادته.ثانياً: يجب أن تطيعه في الأمر والنهي،  فإذا كان الأمر للإلزام وللوجوب لا للندب والاستحباب فيجب أن تطيعه فيه،  فإن قلت: أنا لا أطيع محمداً في هذه القضية، فقد خرجت من الإسلام، كما إذا  بلغك نهيه عما حرم الله فانتهي مباشرة، إذ ما حرم الله أمراً كان قولاً أو  عملاً إلا لأنه ضار بالإنسان مفسد له معوق له عن السعادة والكمال، والله  الذي لا إله غيره! ما أمرنا الله بشيء لنعتقده أو نقوله أو نعمله أو نتصف  به إلا من أجل إسعادنا وإكمالنا؛ لأن الله ليس بعدو لنا، يكلفنا ويعذبنا!  إنه ربنا وخالقنا ورازقنا وولينا، وهو أرحم بنا من أنفسنا، فإذا أمرنا أو  نهانا فلنفهم أن ذلك لصالحنا، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأمر إلا  بما يأمر الله به، ولا ينهى إلا عما ينهى الله تعالى عنه، ولهذا الكتاب  والسنة أو الكتاب والحكمة متلازمان.ثالثاً: حبه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيجب  أن تحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر من نفسك وولدك ومالك والناس  أجمعين، وهنا قد غفل الغافلون وهبط الهابطون، إذ إنهم يدعون حب رسول الله  وهم في الحقيقة ما أحبوه، وإنما دعاوى فقط، ولما يُسأل عن الحب وحقيقته ما  يدري، وسأعطيكم مثالاً فقط لذلك وهو: إذا علمت أن رسول الله يحب كذا، سواء  كان قولاً أو اعتقاداً أو عملاً، فإن كنت تحب رسول الله فسوف تفعل ذلك لأنه  يحبه، فكيف تخالفه وتدعي حبه؟! نعم، قد تعجز، فقل: أستغفر الله، أتوب إلى  الله، ضعفت عن هذا، أما أن تعلم أن رسول الله يحب كذا وأنت تبغضه، فوالله  ما أحببته.والمثال القريب هو: من المعلوم أنك تحب والدتك وزوجتك وولدك،  فإذا طلبت منك زوجتك أن تعطيها كذا، فإنك سوف تعطيها؛ لأنك تحبها، ولذلك  فمن أحب الله أو أحب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه يتنازل عن حبه للشيء من  أجل حبه لربه عز وجل، ومن هنا يجب عليك أولاً أن تحب الله ورسوله، ومن ثم  يجب أن نحب ما يحب الله ورسوله، فمن أحب ما يكره الله ورسوله فقد تناقض في  دعوى محبته لهما، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( والذي نفسي بيده، لا  يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ماله وولده والناس أجمعين. فقال عمر: ومن  نفسي؟ قال: ومن نفسك أيضاً )، ولولا فرض الله حب رسوله على عباده ما أطاعوه  كما أطاعوه بعد أن أوجب حبه، فإذا أحببت شيئاً وأحب رسول الله شيئاً آخر،  فكيف نعرف أنك تحبه عليه السلام؟ أن تترك ما تحب من أجل ما يحب هو، فإذا  علمت أن رسول الله يكره الشيء الفلاني، فإن لم تكرهه ما أحببت الرسول،  وإنما ناقضته، إذ كيف هو يحب وأنت تكره؟! أو هو يكره وأنت تحب؟! ولذا لا بد  من مجاهدة النفس حتى نحب ما يحب الله ورسوله، ونكره ما يكره الله ورسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.إذاً: عرفنا من شهد أن محمداً رسول الله ماذا يجب عليه؟  أن يطيعه في الأمر والنهي، أن يصدقه في كل ما يخبر به، سواء أدركته أو  عجزت عن إدراكه، ومثال ذلك: لما أخبر أنه أسري به من بيت أم هانئ من المسجد  الحرام إلى بيت المقدس، ثم إلى الملكوت الأعلى، ثم إلى سدرة المنتهى، ماذا  قال المؤمنون؟ قال أبو بكر: صدقناه فيما هو أعظم من ذلك، صدقناه في الوحي  ينزل عليه من الله، فكن متهيئاً لأن تصدق رسول الله في كل خبر، على شرط أن  تعلم أنه صح عنه وأنه قاله، أما إذا شككت في صحته فمعذور، ولكن اسأل أهل  العلم: هل هذا صحيح أم لا؟ أي: هل ثبت هذا عن رسولنا أنه قاله أو لم يثبت؟                                                                       
 من مظاهر الشرك: دعاء غير الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! يجب علينا أولاً في توحيد  العبادة أن نعرف وجوباً حتمياً بم تكون عبادة الله أو بم يعبد الله تعالى؟  إذ كيف نعبده بما لا تعرف؟ لذا لا بد وأن تعرف بم يعبد الله؟ وقد بدأنا  البارحة بالدعاء، وسنواصل إن شاء بيان العبادات ومظاهر الشرك فيها بين  الناس، والدعاء عبادة من العبادات، فأنت عندما تطلب حاجتك من الله فهي  عبادة؛ لأن الله أمرك بهذا فقال:  ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ  [غافر:60]،  ثم هل يستغني مخلوق عن خالقه؟ أو مرزوق عن رازقه؟ وقال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم في الدعاء لا ننساه أبداً وهو: ( الدعاء هو العبادة )، حتى تعرف  أنه لا توجد عبادة أعظم من الدعاء أبداً، لا صلاة ولا حج ولا جهاد ولا  رباط، وقال أيضاً عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( الدعاء مخ العبادة ).وهنا انظروا  إلى الشيخ وهو يمثل لكم هذه المظاهر لهذه العبادة لتعرفوا أن الدعاء هو  العبادة، فالآن أنا رفعت كفي إلى السماء فماذا تقرأ؟ الشيخ فقير مسكين وضع  كفيه يتكفف سيده، الشيخ فقير محتاج إلى من يقضي حاجته ويسد فاقته، إذ عرف  أن الله فوق سمواته فوق عرشه هو الذي يعطيه ويقضي حاجته، فلذا رفع كفيه  إليه. ثانياً: أن الشيخ علم أن ربه يعلم حاله، ويعرف مكانه، ويعرف حاجته،  ويقدر على قضائها وإعطائها وإلا ما سأله. ثالثاً: الشيخ لو علم أن ربه ليس  فوق السماوات فوق العرش لنكس يديه إلى الأرض، لكن هو رفع يديه لأنه علم أن  الله فوقنا، فهو أقر بوجود الله، وبعلم الله، وبقدرة الله، ثم كفر بكل كائن  سوى الله يعطيه حاجته ويقضيها، وإلا لقال: يا فلان! لكنه وحد الله عز وجل  غاية التوحيد وأعظمه. ثم إن كل من يدعو غير الله من الملائكة أو الرسل أو  الأنبياء أو الأولياء أو الصلحاء فقد أشرك بربه، أي: أشرك في عبادة ربه،  ويصدق عليه قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ   [النساء:116]، فإن تاب وتاب الله عليه فنعمت، وإن لم يتب ومات على ذلك فقد  انتهى أمره ولو صام سبعين سنة، ووقف متعبداً سبعين أخرى، وحج سبعين حجة،  وغزا سبعين غزوة؛ إذ كل ذلك باطل لا يعطى عليه شيئاً. وها نحن نشاهد من  يدعون غير الله عز وجل من آبائنا وأمهاتنا وأجدادنا في العالم طيلة خمسمائة  عام أو أكثر! فأين مصير هؤلاء؟ يسألني بعض الإخوة أو الأبناء فيقول لي: إن  أمي قد ماتت على كذا، وأبي مات على كذا، فنقول له: اسمع، لعل والدك أو أمك  كانت جاهلة فقط ما عرفت الطريق، وكانت تصوم وتصلي وتتصدق وتذكر الله، فإذا  كانت صادقة فالله عز وجل يحفظها عند الوفاة، وذلك بأن يوفقها للشهادة عند  الموت، فلا تقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر! يا مولاي إدريس! يا عبد الرحمن!  وتكون بذلك قد نجت، إذ إن من مات وآخر كلامه من الدنيا لا إله إلا الله دخل  الجنة؛ لأن هذه الكلمة إذا عرفها العبد وأعلن بها فإنها تمحو كل الذنوب  وتبخرها!وإن مات العبد وهو يأتي يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر! فقد انتهى أمره،  ولا تصل ولا تصم ولا تحج عنه، إذ لا ينفعه ذلك شيئاً، وافهموا هذه القضية  بالذات؛ لأننا جاهلون متورطون في ظلمة الجهل، لكن إذا أراد الله أن ينقذ  عبداً من عباده أو أمة من إمائه لعلمه بسابق نياته -ولكن وقع في الجهل-  فإنه يحفظه ساعة الوفاة، فلا يعرف إلا الله تعالى، وينسى عبد القادر وفلان  وفلان، وهذه هي حسن الخاتمة.إذاً: قد رأينا المسلمين في الشرق والغرب يدعون  غير الله تعالى، وهم بهذا الدعاء والله مشركون، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله، فماذا نصنع؟ نأخذ في تعليمهم فنقول: لا يدعى سوى الله عز وجل، لا  ملك ولا نبي ولا ولي ولا أي كائن، إذ لا يعلم أين أنت؟ ولا يعلم حاجتك، ولا  يسمعك، ولا يقدر على أن يعطيك شيئاً إلا الله، ولك أن تقف في صحراء وتنادي  يا عبد القادر! هل يجيبك؟! لا والله، بل لو ناديت رسول الله فإنه لن يجيبك  أبداً، والقرآن الكريم قد بين هذه المواقف فقال:  وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ  يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ  [الأحقاف:5]، وأخرى:   وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ  [الأحقاف:6]، أي: يوم القيامة،  كَانُوا لَهُمْ  أَعْدَاءً وَكَانُوا بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ  [الأحقاف:6]، وهذه وحدها  كافية،  وَمَنْ  [الأحقاف:5]؟ إنه استفهام من الجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،   أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ   [الأحقاف:5]، لو دعا عيسى إبراهيم وهو بين يديه يسمع صوته ويرى حاجته ويقدر  عليها فلا بأس، لكن أن يدعو من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة! فوالله لو  تقف على قبر رسول الله وتناديه إلى يوم القيامة ما استجاب لك، ويوم القيامة  والله ليكفر بشركك، ولا يعترف لك أبداً بأنك دعوته، إذ كيف يعترف أنه قد  عُبِد مع الله؟! وهذا سيد الخلق، فكيف بمن دونه من الخلق؟! بل والله قد  هبطنا حتى ما أصبحنا ندعو الأنبياء والأولياء، وإنما ندعو الصعاليك وندعي  أنهم أولياء وأقطاباً وهم من تاركي الصلاة والعياذ بالله! فاحذر يا عبد  الله! واحذري يا أمة الله! أن يراك الله وأنت تقولين: يا سيدي فلان! كما  أنه لا يحل أيضاً أن تركب سيارتك أو بغلتك أو دابتك إلى الضريح الفلاني أو  إلى القبر الفلاني لتتمرغ عليه وتبكي بين يديه وكأنك بين يدي الله، إذ إن  هذا والله لهو الشرك الأعظم، وصاحبه لن ينجو إلا إذا أدركه الله فمات عند  آخر ساعاته وهو يقول: لا إله إلا الله.                                                                      
 من مظاهر الشرك: الركوع والسجود لغير الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                               بعد أن عرفنا أن الدعاء عبادة من العبادات الجليلة، فكذلك  الصلاة عبادة من العبادات العظيمة، فلا يحل لك أن تنحني راكعاً لكائن من  كان،إذ الركوع لا يكون إلا لله تعالى، وإذا ركع أحدنا فينبغي أن يسبح الله  فيقول: سبحان ربي العظيم، على الأقل ثلاث مرات، لكن قد يحصل من إخوانكم  أنهم لا يطمئنون في صلاتهم بالقدر المطلوب، فإذا ركع رفع رأسه بسرعة، وهذا  صلاته باطلة، حتى الوقفة المعتدلة التي يقفها العسكري، فلا يرمش بعينيه ولا  يحرك جسمه أبداً، لا تنبغي إلا لله تعالى، وبالتالي فالركوع هو انحناء بين  يدي العظيم جل جلاله، فمن ركع وانحنى لغير الله فقد أشرك، وهو والله في  عداد المشركين.وكذلك السجود لا يكون إلا لله تعالى، وهو وضع الجبهة والأنف  -أفضل الأعضاء وأعظمها- في التراب بين يدي الله، وبالتالي فمن سجد لغير  الله تعظيماً لحي أو ميت فقد أشرك بالله عز وجل، وهو والله من المشركين وإن  صام وصلى؛ لأنه قد أشرك في عبادة الله تعالى، وما وحد الله تعالى، بل كذب  في قوله: لا إله إلا الله.وقد رأينا وبلغنا أن إخواننا الجهلة يأتون إلى  ضريح سيدي فلان وهم يزحفون على أستاههم وذلك تعظيماً له! ثم يخرون ساجدين،  مع أنهم ما فعلوا هذا مع الله تعالى، ولذلك فلا ركوع ولا سجود إلا لله عز  وجل، كما لا دعاء ولا سؤال حاجة إلا من الله عز وجل، قال تعالى:  قُلْ  إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163]، فمن أمر الرسول أن يقول هذا؟ إنه الله  عز وجل، فقد أمره أن يعلنها للعالم أجمع:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي   [الأنعام:162]، ويدخل فيها الدعاء والركوع والسجود.                                                                      
 من مظاهر الشرك: الذبح لغير الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَنُسُكِي  [الأنعام:162]، والنسك: هو  الذبح تقرباً وتزلفاً، وإن كان النسك يطلق على العبادة، لكن أول ما يطلق  على الشاة تذبحها تتملق بها للجبار عز وجل، سواء في حج أو في عمرة أو في  يوم العيد أو صدقة تتصدق بها، والذبح لا يكون إلا لله تعالى، فأولاً: سم  الله تعالى ثم اذبح، وثانياً: ألا تلتفت إلى كائن من الكائنات أن تذبح له  ومن أجله تقرباً إليه أو تزلفاً، إذ من ذبح لولي من الأولياء أو لميت من  الأموات فقد أشرك في عبادة ربه تعالى، وأصبح من المشركين، حتى ولو قال:  باسم الله؛ لأن بعض الناس يقول: أنا قلت: باسم الله، وما قلت: باسم عبد  القادر! لكن لو سئل: لم ذبحت؟ فسيقول: لسيدي عبد القادر! فنحن نتقرب إلى  الله بالذبح لعبده الصالح عبد القادر أو العيدروس! مع أن هذا الذبح  للأولياء نظير الذبح للجن والعفاريت. وقد ظننا أن هذه القضية قد انتهت،  وإذا بكتاب يأتينا من حضرموت يقول فيه صاحبه: اذبح شاة سوداء أو بيضاء عند  دخولك البيت، وذلك حتى تسلم من الجن والعفاريت، وهذه قد عاصرناها، إذ يأتي  المريض أو أبو المريض أو المريضة للشيخ، وإذا بالشيخ يفتح الكتاب، وهو كذب،  إذ ليس هناك كتاب، فيقول: ولدك مضروب على الدم، أو مضروب على كذا، وإذا  أردت شفاءه فاذبح تيساً أسوداً، وأحياناً يمكرون بهم فيعطيه وصفاً لا يحصل  عليه! ولما يموت المريض يقول: يا أحمق! نحن قلنا لك النوع والوصف كذا، فهل  هذه أمتنا؟ قرون عديدة وهي هكذا! يذبحون للجن والعفاريت، واسمع هذه القصة:  سكنا منزلاً في باب المجيدي، وبني منزل إلى جنبنا، ولما تم بناؤه جئت مع  الغروب وإذا بكبش مذبوح وهو يوزع لحماً، فقلت: ما هذا؟ فقال صاحب المنزل:  أمرني المعلم -وهو في جدة- أن نذبح على العتبة، وذلك حتى نحصن السكان من  الجن! ولذلك فكل ما ذبح وإن قلت: باسم الله، ولكن نيتك ليبعد الجان أو  يتخلوا عن مريضك أو يفعل كذا وكذا، فالجن يعلنون عن فرحهم ويقولون: قد  عبدناهم؛ لأن من أكبر العبادات النسك، آالله أمرك بهذا؟ والجواب: لا، وإنما  أطعت الشيطان والعياذ بالله، فزين لك عبادة غير الله فعبدته بذبحك للجان،  فهل عرفتم الذبح لغير الله ما حكمه؟ وهل هناك من يذبح لغير الله تعالى؟ كل  من ذبح لسيدي فلان أو من أجل الجان الفلاني فقد أشرك ورب الكعبة، وإن مات  على ذلك ما نجا.                                                                      
 من مظاهر الشرك: النذر لغير الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                من مظاهر الشرك أيضاً: النذر أو العِدة أو الوُعدة -وكلها  بمعنى واحد، إذ العرب يلونون الكلام- وهذه لا تكون إلا لله تعالى، لكن أنا  قد سمعت بنفسي أن بعضهم يقول وهو أمام القبر: يا سيدي فلان! إذا غلب أخي  زوجته في المحكمة أذبح لك كذا! وآخر يقول: يا سيدي فلان! إذا شفي ولدي من  هذا المرض سآتي لك بكذا، أو سآتيك لو ببخور وبشموع، وأخرى تقول: أحلي  الضريح بأزر حريرية، فهذه والله لمن الشرك بالله تعالى، ينذرون ويعدون  أمواتاً؟ وآخر يقول: يا سيدي فلان! إذا حصل كذا وكذا سأفعل لك كذا وكذا،  وهذه العدة أو وهذه الوعدة أو هذا النذر لا تكون إلا لله عز وجل، وهو  القائل:  وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا  [البقرة:177] ،  والقائل:  يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ  [الإنسان:7]، والعهد كالنذر أيضاً، فمن  نذر لغير الله حتى لرسول الله فقد أشرك والعياذ بالله، سواء كان النذر  ذبيحة أو طعاماً، وقد كانوا يأتون بالشموع للولي أيام ما كانت الكهرباء  وجودة، وذلك ليوقدوا على قبره في الليل؛ تقرباً إليه ونذرٍ من النذور،  وكذلك يأتون له بالبخور، وآخر ينذر أن يجدد القبة إذا قدُمت، أو يصبغها  بصبغة كذا، وكل ذلك تقرباً إلى الأولياء لتقضى حاجاتهم بواسطتهم!                                                                      
 من مظاهر الشرك: الحلف بغير الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                ومن مظاهر الشرك أيضاً الحلف بغير الله تعالى، فيقول  أحدهم: وحق سيدي فلان، أو ورأسك، أو وبالملح الذي بيننا، وهذا قد سماه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شركاً وكفراً، وقد قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  كما في سنن الترمذي: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )، ومرة قال: ( فقد كفر  )، ولو اتسع الوقت نعلمك كيف أشرك؟ إذ لا يحلف الإنسان إلا بما يراه أعظم  من غيره، وهذه هي الفطرة، فكونه يحلف بغير الله فمعناه أنه عظم هذا المخلوق  بتعظيم الله وسواه بالله، فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يحلف بغير الله  أبداً، وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ألا إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم  أن تحلفوا بآبائكم، فمن كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت ).                                                                      
 بيان سبب تفشي مظاهر الشرك في هذه الأمة وعلاج ذلك   
                                معاشر المستمعين! هناك مظاهر للشرك لا نستطيع استيفاءها في  هذه اللحظات، لكن عندنا كلمة أخيرة وهي: ما سبب هذا الشرك؟ هل لأن القرآن  ليس عندنا؟ أو هل لأن السنة أحرقت كتبها وما بقي شيء منها؟ لا هذا ولا ذاك،  إذاً كيف حصل هذا الجهل؟ والجواب: الكتاب محفوظ بحفظ الله، والسنة محفوظة  بحفظ الله، والذي أوقعنا في هذه الفتنة هو عدونا المكون من ثلاثة أجناس:  المجوس واليهود والنصارى، فلا يريدون أن ندخل الجنة ويدخلوا النار، بل ما  يريدون لنا ألا أن يوجد بيننا البغاء والزنا والعهر والخمر والباطل، وأنا  أقول هذا على علم، وقد عملوا على تجهيلنا، إذ علة هذا الشرك والله لهي  الجهل، فالقرآن حولوه ليقرأ على الموتى، إذ ما يتدارسونه هكذا أبداً، وفي  هامش أو حاشية على شرح خليل يقول القائل: تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ، أي: إذا  فسرت وأصبت فأنت مخطئ، وخطؤه كفر! فعاشت أمتنا قرى ومدن مائتين أو ثلاثمائة  سنة ما يفسرون آية من آيات الله! وبالتالي كيف يعلمون؟! وكذلك السنة تقرأ  للبركة، وقد رأيت هذا في ديارنا الجزائرية في الجامع الكبير، ورأيناه في  الروضة الشريفة إلى غد، فسيدخل رمضان وتجدون جماعة من أهل الخير عاملين  حلقة في الروضة يقرءون سيدي البخاري للبركة فقط! ولا يريدون أن يفهموا  حكماً، فهل معنى ذلك أن الرسول يتكلم بالباطل؟ إن كل كلامه شرائع وقوانين  وآداب وأخلاق، وقد بلغهم هذا البكاء أربعين سنة وما زالوا؛ لأن الأمة هبطت،  فمن يرفعها؟ أما من عرف الله وامتلأ قلبه بحبه والخوف منه، مجرد أن يسمع  فقط كلمة محرمة لا يقولها حتى الموت، أو يسمع فقط حركة يكرهها الله والله  ما يتحركها، ولو كان قد عاش خمسين سنة يعملها، بل بمجرد أن يعرف أن الله لا  يرضى بهذا ما يفعله، ومن لم يعرف الله فإنه يرقص وهم يرقصون.فإن قيل: كيف  نقضي على هذا الجهل؟ بإيجاد الخلافة الإسلامية؟! هذه خرافة، إذ والله لا  تقضي على الجهل، إذاً كيف نقضي على الجهل؟ والجواب وقد كررنا هذا والله  يعلم ويشهد: أن على أهل القرية المسلمة عربية أو عجمية، في الجبال أو في  السهول، أن يجتمعوا بنسائهم وأطفالهم في بيت ربهم كل ليلة وطول الحياة،  وذلك كاجتماعنا هذا من المغرب إلى العشاء، فيدرسون ليلة آية من كتاب الله،  فيفهمونها ويعملون بها، وليلة أخرى حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهم يتعلمون ويعملون، فتتهذب آدابهم وأخلاقهم، وترتفع مستويات علومهم  ومعارفهم، وتطهر قلوبهم من الشرك والزيغ والباطل.وكذلك أهل المدن، فكل حي  من المدينة يجتمعون أهله في بيت ربهم من المغرب إلى العشاء، فيدرسون ليلة  آية وليلة حديثاً فقط، لا قال سيدي فلان ولا فلان، ولا أنا مذهبي مالكي ولا  حنبلي، وإنما قال الله وقال رسوله، فلا فرقة ولا انقسام ولا أباضية ولا  زيدية ولا سنية، وإنما مسلمون نتعلم كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم. فهذا هو الطريق، وهذا الذي يزيل هذه المحن والإحن، وهذا الذي يجمع  الكلمة، وهذا الذي يطهر القلوب، وهذا الذي يجعلنا أمة واحدة، وأهل القرية  والله كأسرة واحدة، فيبكون إذا بكى أحدهم، ويضحكون إذا ضحك أحدهم، وبدون  هذا النظام الإلهي الذي جاء به رسول الله هيهات هيهات أن نعلم ولو فتحنا في  كل زاوية مدرسة! فقد خمت الدنيا بمدارس أبنائنا وبناتنا، حتى البلاد  الفقيرة، فهل نفع هذا العلم؟ والله ما نفع؛ لأنه ما أريد به وجه الله،  وإنما أريد به الوظيفة فقط، فيقول الأب لابنه: تعلم يا ولدي لتكون كذا! أما  في بيت الرب لماذا يجتمعون؟! لم يتعلمون قال الله وقال رسوله؟ لله،  ليعرفوا الله فيخافوا ويحبوه ويعبدوه، فيكملون ويسعدون.مرة أخرى: بلغوا هذا  الكلام، أين الكتاب؟ لم ما يكتبون هذا الكلام؟ لأن الأمة هابطة وما زالت  هابطة، وجرب يا عبد الله! انزل في قرية من القرى، واجمع الناس بعد المغرب،  فالفلاح يضع المسحاة على جهة، والتاجر يغلق بابه، وما بقي عمل قط، وتقول:  هيا إلى الله نجلس بين يديه، فنبكي فقط حتى يفرج ما بنا، لكن ما يريدون،  إذاً كيف يتعلمون؟ والله لن يزول الجهل ولا الظلم ولا الخبث ولا الشر ولا  الفساد إلا بالعلم بالله ومحابه ومساخطه، فهل فهمتم هذا أو لا؟ وصلى الله  على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (63) 
الحلقة (287)
تفسير سورة النساء  (67)


إن الضلال الكبير هو في اتباع الشيطان الرجيم، فهو يأمر أتباعه بطاعته في  كل ما يغضب الله ويجر إلى سخطه، فيأمرهم باتخاذ الأوثان والأصنام وصرف شيء  من العبادة لها، ويأمرهم بتغيير خلق الله من وشم ووسم لأنعامهم، ويمنيهم  الأماني الباطلة ويزين لهم الباطل في صورة خادعة، حتى يكونوا معه في العذاب  المقيم في جهنم.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث  كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر  الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء والإخوة  المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه  الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الست، وقد درسنا آية منها  والباقي خمس آيات، والآية التي درسناها تلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا  دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ  ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116].فعلمنا بتعليم الله عز وجل لنا أنه عز وجل  لا يغفر الشرك من عبده إذا مات عليه، أما من تاب منه قبل أن يموت فوحد الله  عز وجل فقد نجا، وأما من مات وهو يشرك بالله شيئاً في ربوبيته أو في  أسمائه وصفاته أو في عباداته، فهذا قد أخبر الكريم الرحيم جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه أنه لا يغفر له، وأما ما عدا الكفر والشرك من سائر الذنوب فهي  موقوفة للنظر فيها، إن شاء غفر له، وإن شاء آخذ وعذب، إلا أن أهل لا إله  إلا الله -أهل التوحيد- إذا دخلوا النار ومكثوا فيها ما شاء الله فإنهم  يردون إلى الجنة دار السلام، أي: أهل الكبائر من هذه الأمة إذا لم يغفر لهم  ودخلوا النار فإنهم لا يخلدون فيها كما يخلد فيها المشركون والكافرون.  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:116]، فكيف يرجع وقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً؟!                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثاً وإن يدعون إلا شيطاناً مريداً)               * * 
          والآن مع هذه الآيات فتدبروا معانيها، والله أسأل أن يفتح علينا  وعليكم، وأن ننتفع بها، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنْ  يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا  شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا   *  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَقَالَ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ  عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا   *  وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ  وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ  الأَنْعَامِ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ  يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ  خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا   *  يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا   *  أُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا  يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا  [النساء:117-121]، أي: مهرباً.                               
** إخبار الله عن حال المشركين أنهم ما يعبدون إلا إناثاً                                                                                                   * *
                                إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا   [النساء:117]، أي: ما يدعو هؤلاء المشركون من دون الله إلا إناثاً، كيف  يدعون الإناث؟ في لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن أن لفظ (الميت) يطلق عليه  لفظ المؤنث؛ لأن الأنثى لا تقاتل ولا ترفع السلاح ولا تجلب الطعام، إذاً:  فالذي يدعو الميت يدعوه وكأنه أنثى.وتأملوا مرة أخرى:  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ  [النساء:117]، أي: ما يدعون  مِنْ دُونِهِ [النساء:117]، أي: أولئك  المشركون  إِلَّا إِنَاثًا [النساء:117] والإناث: جمع أنثى، قال أهل العلم:  العرب يطلقون على الميت أنثى؛ لأنه لا يعطي ولا يمنع ولا يشفع، فهو إذاً  أنثى.كما أن هناك آلهة مؤنثة، منها: اللات التي كانوا يعبدونها ويعتزون  بعبادتها، وكذلك مناة ونائلة، وهكذا يدعون أصناماً تمثلوها وجعلوها آلهة  وهي إناث في لفظها، ولكن الأول أوسع، أي: ما يُدعى من دون الله، أو ما يعبد  من دون الله من سائر المعبودات من أصنام وأحجار وتماثيل أُطلق عليها لفظ  أنثى ولا تحزن؛ لقوله تعالى:  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا  [النساء:117]، وإناث: جمع أنثى؛ لأن الأنثى من بني آدم لا تفعل شيئاً، إذ  لا وزن لها ولا قيمة لها في باب القتال والجهاد والأخذ والعطاء، وهذا الميت  أو الشجر أو الصنم أنثى أيضاً، إذ لا يعطيهم شيئاً ولا يدفع عنهم شيئاً،  فهو أنثى! وقد اختار الله الحكيم العليم هذا اللفظ من أجل تبكيتهم وخزيهم،  وكشف سوءتهم وعوراتهم، أي: ما يدعون إلا إناثاً، ويتركون الجبار العليم  الحكيم.                                                                      
** عبدة الأصنام هم في الباطن عبدة للشيطان إذ هو الذي أمرهم فأطاعوه                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا  مَرِيدًا  [النساء:117]، ونثهذا كشف للستار الثاني، إذ هم في الحقيقة إذا  دعوا اللات أو العزى أو مناة أو عيسى وأمه أو عبد القادر والبدوي، فهم في  الحقيقة إنما يدعون الشيطان، إذ هو الذي أمر بذلك، فالذين يعبدون عيسى ما  أمرهم عيسى بعبادته، بل ولا أمرهم الله بعبادتهم، وإنما الذي أمرهم هو  الشيطان.إذاً: فهم والله يدعون الشيطان، لا اللات ولا العزى ولا مناة ولا  جبريل ولا ميكائيل، وبالتالي فكل ما عبد من دون الله هو ما عبد حقيقة،  وإنما عبد الشيطان الذي زين عبادته وحسنها ورغب فيها ودعا إليها، فالشيطان  هو المعبود، ثم أليس المعبود هو المطاع؟ نعم، إذاً: من أُطيع هذه الأصنام  أم الشيطان؟ الشيطان هو الذي أُطيع، فهو الذي أمر وزين وحسن  فعبدوها.وتأملوا:  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ  [النساء:117]، أي: ما يدعون  مِنْ  دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا   [النساء:117]، فقد تمرد على ربه ورفض أن يسجد لآدم، وتبجح الكثير، وقال ما  قال، وهذه مواقف له نقف عليها الليلة إن شاء الله تعالى، وسبحان الله! فهذه  الآيات عجب.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لعنه الله وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيباً مفروضاً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَقَالَ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ  نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:118].قال تعالى:  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ   [النساء:118]، من لعنه؟ الله عز وجل، ومعنى: لعنه الله، أي: أبعده من ساحة  الخير، فقد كان في الجنة مع آدم في الملكوت الأعلى، لكن لما لعنه الله، فقد  أبعده من الخير نهائياً. وَقَالَ  [النساء:118]، أي: هذا الملعون عدو الله   لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:118]، أي:  يقول للرب تعالى لما طرده من الجنة بسب إفساده لآدم وحواء، ورفضه السجود  للآدم، إذ كل الملائكة سجدوا إلا هو والعياذ بالله، قال لما أيس وعرف  مصيره:  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:118]،  أي: يتحقق لا بد منه، وقد نجح، ففي الأثر يقول الرب تبارك وتعالى في عرصات  القيامة في ساحة فصل القضاء: يا آدم! خذ بعث النار، من كل ألف تسعمائة  وتسعة وتسعين، وواحد إلى الجنة فقط.فهيا لنلق نظرة في البشرية الآن، كم  نسبة الناجون من أهل الإيمان والصدق والتوبة والطاعة إلى باقي هذه الأمم؟  من الألف واحد! إذاً:  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا   [النساء:118]؛ لأنه عرف ضعف هذا الإنسان وعجزه وعدم قدرته، وذلك لما زين  لآدم وحواء الأكل من الشجرة المحرمة، فسلبهم ذاك النعيم وأخرجهم من دار  السلام، وكذلك أولاد آدم مثله، ولهذا حلف فقال:  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ  عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  [النساء:118]، فقد استطاع أن يغرر بآدم  وحواء ليخرجهم من الجنة، فزين لهم أكل الشجرة وقال:  هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى  شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى  [طه:120]؟ فاستجاب آدم وحواء لذلك  وأبعدوا من دار السلام، واهبطوا إلى دار الشقاء وهو معهم.إذاً: عرف أن هذا  الجنس ضعيف يستطيع أن يؤثر عليه، واسمعوا ماذا فعل أيضاً؟                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولأضلنهم ولأمنينهم ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ  فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ  خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:119].                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأضلنهم)                                                                                                   * *
                               قال:  وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ  [النساء:119]، أي: أبعدهم عن  طريق عبادتك وولايتك؛ ليكونوا عبيدي وأوليائي، ويدخلون جهنم ويخلدون فيها  معي، وهذا الحقد وهذا الغيظ سببه أنه أطرد من رحمة الله هو وذريته من الجنة  من دار السلام، وذلك بسبب آدم وحواء، ثم قال:  قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ  لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   *  إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  [ص:82-83]، اللهم اجعلنا من الذين استخلصتهم لعبادتك.إذاً:   وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ  [النساء:119]، أي: عن جادة الصواب، عن طريق الحق، عن  الصراط المستقيم؛ ليعيشوا في الشرك والكفر والجرائم والموبقات، فتسود  نفوسهم وتخبث، ويكونوا أهلاً لعالم الشقاء جهنم.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأمنينهم)                                                                                                   * *
                                وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ  [النساء:119]، أتعرفون الأماني؟  يأتي الآدمي فيقول له: لم تبق في هذه الحال؟ افعل كذا، اقتل فلاناً واحصل  على هذا المال، وبعد ذلك تستريح مرة واحدة، ويقول لفلان: افتح مقهى أو  مخمرة كما يفتحها غيرك، والله يتوب على من يشاء، فما يزال به حتى يوقعه في  ذلك، ويأتي لآخر فيقول له: لم تبق في هذا الكرب والغم والهم؟ اطلب لك فتاة  وازن بها وافجر بها والله غفور رحيم! وغير ذلك من الأماني التي يلقيها على  الآدمي، ولا نستطيع أن نستوفي ما يطرحه من أماني! إلا أننا نقول: كل الذين  بغوا وظلموا وفسقوا كان ذلك بأماني الشيطان لهم، فهو الذي يحسن لهم القبيح  ويزين لهم المشئوم حتى يوقعهم في ذلك، وما يقدم من أماني عذبة حتى يورط  الآدمي في هذه الفتن.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام)                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ   [النساء:119]، أي: ولآمرنهم فيطيعونني،  فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ  [النساء:119]،  أي: فليقطعن،  آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ  [النساء:119].يقول تعالى عن إبليس عليه  لعائن الله، وهو عز وجل يخبر بأخباره وكلامه الذي قال، فيقول:   وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ  [النساء:119]، أي: بني آدم عن الطريق الموصل إلى  سعادتهم ورضاك. وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ  [النساء:119]، أي: بالأماني الكاذبة  حتى يتورطوا في الشرك والكفر والفجور والذل والفساد والشر.  وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ  [النساء:119]،  وآذان جمع أذن، والأنعام: الإبل والبقر والغنم، فقد كان العرب في الجاهلية  يعلِّمون الشاة أو البعير أو البقرة بشق أذنها على أنها لسيده أو لمولاه أو  لربه، قال تعالى:  مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا  وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  [المائدة:103].إذاً: فهم  يجعلون للآلهة مواشيهم، فهذا البعير يسمونه الحام لأنه محمي، أي: لا يركبه  أحد؛ لأنه لإلهه، وطول حياته وذاك البعير يرتع ولا يركب ولا يحمل عليه،  وإنما حموه للآلهة.والسائبة هي التي يسيبونها ويتركونها، كشاة أو مجموعة من  الأنعام، فلا تحلب ولا تركب؛ لأنها للإله.وأما البحيرة فهي التي يبحرون  أذنها أيضاً من الإبل أو البقر، والذي زين لهم هذا هو الشيطان، وقد جاء  إلينا بعد أنوار القرآن، فكم من إنسان يقول: هذه الشاة لسيدي عبد القادر،  فلا تمسها ولا تأكلها! ويغرس نخيلاً فيقول: هذه نخيل لسيدي عبد القادر!  ويشتري قطيعاً من الغنم ويقول: هذه شاة مولاي فلان! وعلة ذلك الجهل،  فيتقربون إلى الأولياء، فهل الأولياء يقبلون منهم هذا؟ وهل أمرنا الله بأن  نجعل لأولياء الله شاة أو نخلة أو شجرة من الزيتون ونقول: هذه لسيدي فلان؟!  والله ما أمر بهذا إلا الشيطان عليه لعائن الله.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله)                                                                                                   * *
                                وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ   [النساء:119]، كيف يغيرون خلق الله؟ مثلاًً: شق الأذن تغيير لخلق الله،  وحلق الحاجبين تغيير لخلق الله، وحلق اللحية والشارب معاً تغيير لخلق الله،  والوشم في اليد والوجه تغيير لخلق الله، وقد عمل إبليس واستطاع ونجح في  هذا الباب بلا حساب.قال: [ فيطيعونني في ذلك،  فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ  الأَنْعَامِ [النساء:119] ليجعلون لآلهتهم نصيباً مما رزقتهم، ويعلمونها  بقطع آذانها لتعرف أنها للآلهة، كالبحائر والسوائب التي يجعلونها للآلهة ]،  فلهذا معاشر الأبناء والبنات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات! نعمل على ألا نغير خلق  الله، لا في شاة ولا في بعير ولا في إنسان ولا في أي شيء، فنترك خلق الله  كما هو، فالوشم حرمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( لعن الله الواشمة  والمستوشمة، لعن الله الواصلة والمستوصلة )، وهي التي توصل شعر غيرها  بشعرها، إذ ما رضيت بما أعطاها الله عز وجل فاحتالت وألصقت شعراً بشعرها، (  لعن الله الواصلة والمستوصلة والنامصة والمتنمصة ).والمهم إذا رأيتم من  يغير خلق الله فاعلموا أنه استجاب لدعوة إبليس، إذ هو القائل:   وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ [النساء:119].                                                                      
** جزاء من اتخذ الشيطان ولياً من دون الله                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:119]، وهو  كذلك، فبدل أن توالي الله عز وجل بالإيمان الصحيح وبطاعته وطاعة رسوله  فتصبح ولي الله؛ تترك الله عز وجل ولا تؤمن به ولا تطيعه وتؤمن بالشيطان  وتطيعه في كل ما يأمر ويزين، فصاحب هذه الطاعة قال الله فيه:  فَقَدْ  خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:119].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غروراً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ  إِلَّا غُرُورًا  [النساء:120].وبين ذلك فقال:  يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ   [النساء:120]، أي: يعدهم بالوعود الكاذبة، فهل يحقق شيئاً؟ ويمنيهم  بالأماني العذبة الكاذبة. وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا   [النساء:120]، والله ما يعد الشيطان أحداً إلا وقد غرر به، فلا يستطيع أن  يعطيه شاة ولا بعيراً ولا ديناراً ولا درهماً، وإنما الذي يعطي ويمنع هو  الله عز وجل، لكن الشيطان يمني ويحمل الإنسان على الأماني الكاذبة من أجل  أن يضله الضلال البعيد والعياذ بالله، ومن أجل أن يخسر خسراناً واضحاً  بيناً.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك مأواهم جهنم ولا يجدون عنها محيصاً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            أُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا  مَحِيصًا  [النساء:121]. قال تعالى في ختام هذه الآيات:  أُوْلَئِكَ   [النساء:121]، أي: أتباع الشيطان ومطيعوه، أولياء إبليس. أُوْلَئِكَ  مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا  [النساء:121].                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          لهذه الآيات هدايات خمس فتأملوا! ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآيات: سائر الذنوب كبائرها  وصغائرها قد يغفرها الله تعالى لمن شاء، إلا الشرك فلا يغفر لصاحبه ]  وأخذنا هذا من الآية الأولى.قال: [ ثانياً: عبدة الأصنام والأوهام والشهوات  والأهواء هم في الباطن عبدة الشيطان، إذ هو الذي أمرهم فأطاعوه ] فهو  وليهم.قال: [ ثالثاً: من مظاهر طاعة الشيطان المعاصي كبيرها وصغيرها، إذ هو  الذي أمر بها وأُطيع فيها ] أي: أن كبائر الذنوب، بل المعاصي كلها الشيطان  هو الذي أمر بها وحسنها وزينها، ونحن إذا أطعناه فقد عبدناه. قال: [  رابعاً: حرمة الوشم والوسم والخصاء إلا ما أذن فيه الشارع ] الوشم حرام إذ  فيه تغيير لخلق الله، والوسم كذلك، والخصاء للذكر كذلك إلا ما أذن فيه  الشارع، فقد أذن الشارع أن نخصي التيس والكبش للحفاظ على الشحم واللحم،  وأذن في أن نعمل علامة في الأغنام بشق بعض الأذن حتى لا تختلط أغنامنا  بأغنام الآخرين، فهذا قد رخص فيه الشارع؛ لأنا ما فعلنا هذا لنعبد الشيطان  أو نجعل هذه الشاة لفلان أو علان.قال: [ رابعاً: حرمة الوشم ] سواء في  الوجه أو في غيره، [ والوسم ] أيضاً بالسيم أو العلامة، [ والخصاء، إلا ما  أذن فيه الشارع ] صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ خامساً: سلاح الشيطان العِدة  الكاذبة، والأمنية الباطلة، والزينة الخادعة ] أي: سلاح عدونا إبليس:  العدة، أي: الوعد الكاذب، والأمنية الباطلة، والزينة الخادعة.والله تعالى  أسأل أن يعيذنا وإياكم من فتنه ومن شره وتزيينه، وأن يحفظنا بما يحفظ به  أولياءه حتى نلقاه طيبين طاهرين.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (64) 
الحلقة (288)
تفسير سورة النساء  (68)


بين الله عز وجل جزاء الشرك والمشركين عبدة الشيطان، وأنهم مجموعون في نار  جهنم لا يجدون عنها محيصاً، ثم بعد ذلك بين سبحانه جزاء التوحيد والموحدين  عبيد الرحمن، وأنه سبحانه سيدخلهم بعد موتهم جنات تجري من تحت قصورها  وأشجارها الأنهار، وأن خلودهم مقدر فيها بإذن ربهم سبحانه، فلا يخرجون منها  أبداً.                     
                                                                                            قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به  ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق  اللهم رجاءنا، فإنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآية أيضاً المباركة الميمونة، وتلاوة هذه  الآية بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ قِيلًا  [النساء:122].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! نريد أن نمر مرة أخرى بالآيات التي تدارسناها البارحة؛ لأن لها  ارتباطاً كبيراً بهذه الآية، فهيا نسمعكم تلاوتها مرة واحدة ونقرؤها في  التفسير ونتذكر بها ما نسيناه ونتعلم ما لم كنا تعلمناه بإذن الله، وتلاوة  هذه الآيات -التي تدارسناها البارحة- بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا    *  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا  شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا   *  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَقَالَ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ  عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا   *  وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ  وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ  الأَنْعَامِ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ  يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ  خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا   *  يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا   *  أُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا  يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا  [النساء:116-121]، هذه قد درسناها بالأمس،  فإليكموها في التفسير.                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [  معنى الآيات: قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  [النساء:116]، إخبار منه  تعالى عن طعمة بن أبيرق بأنه لا يغفر له وذلك لموته على الشرك، أما إخوته  الذين لم يموتوا مشركين فإن أمرهم إلى الله تعالى، إن شاء غفر لهم وإن شاء  آخذهم كسائر مرتكبي الذنوب غير الشرك والكفر. وقوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا [النساء:116]، أي: ضل عن  طريق النجاة والسعادة ببعده عن الحق بعداً كبيراً، وذلك بإشراكه بربه  تعالى غيره من مخلوقاته ].قصة طعمة بن أبيرق قد تقدم الحديث عنها في الآيات  السابقة، وطعمة هذا كان منافقاً في المدينة وله إخوة، وقد سرق درعاً  ثمينة، فلما خاف أن يُعرف ألقاها في بيت يهودي جار له وقال: إن اليهودي هو  الذي سرق الدرع، وجاء إخوته وشهدوا معه، فالرسول بشر وإن كان سيد البشر،  مال إلى قولهم وأراد أن يقطع يد اليهودي السارق، وإذا بالقرآن ينزل فقال:   إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا  *   وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:105-106]، الآيات.ففضح الله تعالى طعمة بن أبيرق وإخوته، وهرب طعمة  -والعياذ بالله تعالى- إلى مكة عاصمة الشرك يومئذ، ثم جاء يسرق بيتاً من  بيوت أهل مكة ففتح نقبة في الجدار فسقط الجدار عليه، فمات مشركاً كافراً  سارقاً والعياد بالله، وفيه نزلت:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ  يُشْرَكَ بِهِ [النساء:116]، كـطعمة،  وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ [النساء:116] كإخوة طعمة، إذ ما أشركوا بالله لكن أمرهم إلى الله؛  لأنهم ارتكبوا كبيرة وهي شهادة الزور والعياذ بالله تعالى.ثم قال المؤلف: [  وقوله تعالى:  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا [النساء:117]،  هذا بيان لقبح الشرك وسوء حال أهله، فأخبر تعالى أن المشركين ما يعبدون  إلا أمواتاً لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون ولا ينطقون ولا يعقلون، إذ أوثانهم ميتة،  وكل ميت فهو مؤنث، زيادة على أن أسماءها -أيضاً- مؤنثة كاللات والعزى  ومناة ونائلة ]، فلماذا يسمى هذا المعبود أو هذا القبر أنثى؟ لأن العرب  يطلقون على كل من يجدوه لا يقوى على الدفاع والعطاء: أنثى، والأصنام  والقبور والأحجار التي يدعونها لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تعطي، إذاً فهي ميتة،  وبالتالي فهي أنثى،  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ  يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا  *  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ   [النساء:117-118].قال: [ كما هم في واقع الأمر يدعون شيطاناً مريداً، إذ هو  الذي دعاهم إلى عبادة الأصنام فعبدوها، فهم إذاً عابدون للشيطان في باطن  الأمر لا الأوثان ]، فالنصارى الآن المسيحيون لا يعبدون عيسى، وإنما يعبدون  الشيطان الذي أمرهم بعبادة عيسى، ولذلك فكل من عبد غير الله هو في الحقيقة  ما عبد ميتاً ولا عبد شمساً ولا عبد قمراً، إنما في الحقيقة هم يعبدون من  أمرهم بذلك، والذي زين لهم عبادة غير الله ودعاهم إليها هو الشيطان، فهم  والله عابدون للشيطان، فهل نحلف والله هو الذي يقرر ذلك؟! لا حاجة إلى  الحلف.قال: [ فهم إذاً عابدون للشيطان في باطن الأمر لا للأوثان، ولذا قال  تعالى:  وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا [النساء:117] ] وقد  فسرنا (مريداً) بأنه متمرد عن الحق فلم يعبد الله عز وجل.قال: [ لعنه الله  وأبلسه عند إبائه السجود لآدم ]، أي: لعن الله إبليس وأبلسه لما رفض أن  يسجد لآدم في الوقت الذي سجد فيه كل ملائكة الله، فأبلسه الله وأيأسه من  الخير، وهذا معنى (لعنه).قال: [ ولذا قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا  شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا [النساء:117]، لعنه الله وأبلسه عند إبائه ورفضه  السجود لآدم،  وَقَالَ [النساء:118] -أي: إبليس-  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ  عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا [النساء:118]، أي: عدداً كبيراً منهم  يعبدونني ولا يعبدونك، وهم معلومون معروفون بمعصيتهم إياك وطاعتهم لي.  وواصل العدو تبجحه قائلاً ] وقد ذكرنا بالأمس أن الله يأمر آدم بأن يخرج  بعث النار من كل ألف واحداً، أي: تسعمائة وتسعين إلى النار وواحد إلى  الجنة، فالتسعة والتسعون عبدوا الشيطان بالشرك والجرائم والموبقات، والجنة  والله لا يدخلها إلا ذو النفس الزكية الطاهرة، أما ملوثة مخبثة فهيهات  هيهات، وقد سمعتم حكم الله الصادر علينا فقال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فإما أن تعمل  أيها الآدمي على تزكية نفسك وتطهيرها حتى تصبح كأرواح الملائكة فتنزل  الملكوت الأعلى معهم، وإما أن تخبثها وتلوثها بأدران الشرك والمعاصي فأنت  تهبط فلا تعلو أبداً،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا [الأعراف:40] ما لهم؟  لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ  [الأعراف:40].قال: [ وقال:  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا  مَفْرُوضًا [النساء:118]، أي: عدداً كبيراً منهم يعبدونني ولا يعبدونك، وهم  معلومون معروفون بمعصيتهم إياك وطاعتهم لي.وواصل العدو تبجحه قائلاً:   وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ [النساء:119]، يريد عن طريق الهدى ]، أي: ولأضلنهم عن  طريق الهدى، عن الصراط المستقيم.قال: [  وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ  [النساء:119]، يريد أعوقهم عن طاعتك بالأماني الكاذبة بأنهم لا يلقون  عذاباً أو أنه سيغفر لهم ] وهذه أمانيه.قال: [  وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ  [النساء:119] فيطيعوني،  فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ  [النساء:119]، أي: ليجعلون لآلهتهم نصيباً مما رزقناهم، ويعلِّمونها بقطع  آذانها لتُعرف أنها للآلهة، كالبحائر والسوائب -والحامات- التي يجعلونها  للآلهة،  وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ [النساء:119] أيضاً فيطيعونني فيغيرون خلق الله  بالبدع والشرك والمعاصي كالوشم والخصي ] وما إلى ذلك.قال: [ هذا ما قاله  الشيطان ذكره تعالى لنا فله الحمد ] وله المنة.قال:[ ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ  خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا [النساء:119]، لأنه من والى الشيطان عادى الرحمن، ومن  عادى الرحمن تم له والله أعظم الخسران، يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى:   يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ [النساء:120]، فيعقوهم عن طلب النجاة والسعادة،   وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا [النساء:120]، إذ هو لا  يملك من الأمر شيئاً، فكيف يحقق لهم نجاة أو سعادة إذاً؟وهذا حكم الله  تعالى يُعلن في صراحة ووضوح فليسمعوه:  أُوْلَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ  وَلا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا [النساء:121]، أي: معدلاً أو مهرباً ].                                                                                                        
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات  سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...) من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       * *
           وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا  وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلًا   [النساء:122].قول ربنا:  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [النساء:122]، خلاف الذين أشركوا بالله وعبدوا الشيطان.  ‏                                
** معنى الآية                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآية الكريمة: لما بين تعالى جزاء  الشرك والمشركين عبدة الشيطان بين في هذه الآية جزاء التوحيد والموحدين  عبيد الرحمن عز وجل ] والموحدون هم الذين أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله تعالى،  فقلوبهم لا تتقلب أبداً إلا في طلب رضا الله عز وجل، ووجوههم لا تلتفت إلى  غير الله، فلا يركعون ولا يسجدون ولا يذبحون ولا ينذرون ولا يحلفون أبداً  لمخلوق كائناً من كان، بل حياتهم كلها موقوفة على ربهم، وأعلنوا ذلك لما  قالوا: لا إله إلا الله، فعبدوا الله بما شرع لهم من أنواع العبادات  وأخلصوها له فلم يلتفتوا في شيء منها إلى غير الله، فأولئك هم الموحدون  الذين عبدوا الله ووحدوه بالعبادة، فلم يلتفتوا إلى غيره ولم يشركوا غيره  أبداً في عبادة من عباداته، لا ملكاً مقرباً ولا نبياً مرسلاً ولا عبداً  صالحاً، فضلاً عن الكواكب والأصنام والأحجار.قال: [ لما بين تعالى جزاء  الشرك والمشركين عبدة الشيطان بين في هذه الآية جزاء التوحيد والموحدين  عبيد الرحمن عز وجل، وأنه تعالى سيدخلهم بعد موتهم ]، وذلك ما إن يلفظ  أحدنا أنفاسه إلا ويرقى بها الملائكة إلى الله عز وجل، بينما الآخرون يرقون  بها إلى السماء، فيستأذنون السماء الأولى والله ما يؤذن لهم؛ لأنها منتنة  وعفنة، فيؤمر بها أن اهبطوا بها إلى أسفل سافلين، وأما الزكية الطاهرة  النقية فيفرحون بها وتفتح لها أبواب السماء وينتهون بها والله إلى العرش،  ثم يكتب اسمها في عليين، قال تعالى:  كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الأَبْرَارِ  لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ   *  وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا عِلِّيُّونَ   *  كِتَابٌ  مَرْقُومٌ   *  يَشْهَدُهُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  [المطففين:18-21]، ثم ينزلون  بها للمحنة وللاختبار في القبر أو في البحر حيث وجد منها جزء، ثم بعد ذلك  الامتحان يعودون بها إلى دار السلام، فاللهم اجعلنا منهم.فهؤلاء هم الذين  آمنوا بالله حق الإيمان، وعبدوه وحده ولم يلتفتوا إلى غيره، وما عبدوه  بالبدع والخرافات فإنها والله لا تزكي النفس ولا تطهرها، وإليكم مثالاً  لذلك: تعبدنا الله بالطواف ببيته سبعة أشواط، فمن طاف شوطاً واحداً لا يقبل  منه، ومن طاف خمسة أشواط أو ستة أو تسعة لا ينفع، حتى لو قلت: أنا زدت  لربي شوطاً أو شوطين، وهذا خير، والله ما ينفع، ومعنى لا ينفع أنها لا تزكي  النفس، لا تتولد لك المادة النورانية من هذه العبادة التي أثبتها بالزيادة  أو بالنقصان، وإذا ما اتضح لك الموقف فإليك مثالاً آخر: صلاة المغرب كم هي  ركعة؟ ثلاث ركعات، وقد صلى جبريل برسول الله في الأرض ثلاث ركعات، فإن أتى  آت فقال: ما هذا؟ أن أزيد ركعة فأصلي المغرب أربعاً، فهل تجد فقيهاً يقول  له: صلاتك صحيحة؟ والله ما تجد، كذلك الظهر أربع ركعات، فيأتي آت فيقول:  أنا مريض، فيكفي أن أصلي الظهر ثلاثاً، فهل تجد فقيهاً في الدنيا يقول له:  صلاتك صحيحة؟ لا والله، لماذا؟ ما السر يا فقهاء؟ لأن هذه العملية شرعها  الله لتوليد النور، وذلك بمادة الحسنات المنيرة للقلب، فإذا أنت أخللت  بأدائها فزدت أو نقصت بطل مفعولها ولا تنتج النور المطلوب، إذاً: فكيف  تبتدع بدعة وتريد أن تزكي نفسك؟! والله ما كان ولن يكون، واسمعوا إلى قول  المفسر صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا )، أي: ما أذنا  فيه، ( فهو رد )، أي: مردود على صاحبه، لا ينتفع به.ونعود إلى الطواف، فلو  قال قائل: هيا بنا نطوف بالحجرة النبوية سبعة أشواط؛ لأن الرسول فيها وهو  أفضل من الكعبة بأكثر من مليون مرة! فهل هذا الطواف تزكو به نفسه؟ والله ما  تزكو، بل تدنس؛ لأن الله ما شرعه، وعلى هذا فقيسوا كل البدع، فإياكم  ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، فمن ثَمَّ لا نعبد  الله إلا بما بين لنا رسوله من أنواع العبادات، أما أن نخترع ونبتكر ونوجد  لنا عبادة والله لا ينفع، فلا تزكي النفس ولا تطهرها، بل تخبثها  وتلوثها.قال: [ لما بين تعالى جزاء الشرك والمشركين عبدة الشيطان بين في  هذه الآية جزاء التوحيد والموحدين عبيد الرحمن عز وجل، وأنه تعالى سيدخلهم  بعد موتهم جنات تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار ]، أي: جنات تجري من  تحتها الأنهار، ومعنى من تحتها الأنهار، أي: من تحت القصور والأشجار.قال: [  وأن خلودهم مقدر فيها -بقضاء الله وقدره- بإذن الله ربهم، فلا يخرجون منها  أبداً ]، والله ما يخرج من الجنة من دخلها قط، أما النار فقد يخرج منها،  وذلك أن العبد قد يدخل النار بذنوبه التي ليست شركاً ولا كفراً وإنما هي من  كبائر الذنوب، وذلك إذا لم يغفر له ومات عليها والعياذ بالله، ولكن من أهل  لا إله إلا الله الموحدين الذين لا يعرفون عبادة لغير الله، فهؤلاء قد  يمكثون فيها أحقاباً ثم يخرجون منها؛ لأن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة، وإن تك  حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجراً عظيماً.قال: [ وأن خلودهم مقدر فيها بإذن  الله ربهم، فلا يخرجون منها أبداً، وعدهم ربهم بهذا وعد الصدق، وليس هناك  من هو أصدق وعداً ولا قولاً من الله تعالى ]، وصدق الله إذ يقول:  وَمَنْ  أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا [النساء:87]،  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ قِيلًا [النساء:122].                                                                      
** هداية الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف: [ من هداية الآية الكريمة: أولاً: الإيمان  الصادق والعمل الصحيح الصالح هما مفتاح الجنة وسبب دخولها ]، والسر في ذلك  هو النفس البشرية لا تطيب ولا تطهر إلا بالإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح،  وليس هناك نسب أبداً، بل لو كنت ابن نبياً من الأنبياء ونفسك خبيثة منتنة  فلن تدخل دار السلام، أو كنت أبا نبي من الأنبياء لا ابنه، وقد علمنا الله  هذا في القرآن، فكيف حال آزر والد إبراهيم؟ في النار، وإبراهيم قد وعده ربه  بأن لا يخزيه يوم يبعثون، فقال إبراهيم: يا رب! لقد وعدتني في أبي وأبي في  النار، فيقال له: انظر تحت قدميك، فينظر فإذا بأبيه آزر في صورة ضبع ذكر  ملطخ بالدماء والقيح -والضباع أسوأ منظر- فما ينظر إليه إبراهيم حتى يقول:  سحقاً سحقاً، أي: بعداً بعداً، فيؤخذ من قوائمه الأربع ويلقى في أتون جهنم.  فهذا أبو إبراهيم عليه السلام.وهذا كنعان بن نوح عليه السلام، إذ قال نوح  عليه السلام:  يا رب إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ  وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ   *  قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ  أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ  بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   [هود:45-46]، فهل نفع نوح ولده؟ لا والله. وهذه الزوجة الحنونة زوجة نوح  ولوط عليهما السلام، قال تعالى:  ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ  مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا  مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلا النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ  [التحريم:10]، فهذا قضاء الله تعالى، فمن لم يرض به يضرب رأسه على الحائط،  إذ ليس هناك حيلة أبداً. وهذه امرأة فرعون الطاغية الذي ادعى الربوبية  والألوهية، آسية بنت مزاحم عليها السلام، هل ضرها أن كانت تحت فرعون؟ قال  تعالى:  وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اِمْرَأَةَ  فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ  وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ  الظَّالِمِينَ [التحريم:11]، فهي في الجنة؛ لأن القضية أنه قد صدر على  البشرية حكم علمناه وجهله غيره، وهذا الحكم هو قوله تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فيا أيها  المستمعون! هل حفظتم هذا الحكم أم لا؟ والله حرام عليكم أن تقوموا ولم  تحفظوها،  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، كيف لا ننطق بهذا؟ كيف تنسى حكماً صدر عليك وعلى أمك وعلى  زوجتك وأولادك بل والبشرية كلها ولا تستطيع أن تنطق به ولا أن تبينه؟ إن  هذا الحكم الإلهي قد حلف الله بأيمان ما حلفها على غيره فقال:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا  *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا  بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  [الشمس:1-8]، فهذه أيمان كلها من  أجل ماذا؟ قال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]. قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا [الشمس:9]، ما هي  مواد التزكية؟ أين توجد مواد التزكية؟ علمونا، دلونا، يا شيخ! إنها الإيمان  والعمل الصالح، فأين يوجدان؟ في أي صيدلية؟ في الكتاب والسنة النبوية،  فاقرأ كتاب الله تجد حقيقة الإيمان ما هو؟ وتجد العمل الصالح ما هو؟ وكيف  تفعله؟ وما هي أوقاته؟ وما هي موازينه ومقدراته إن كنت تريد الفلاح، وإن  كنت لا هم لك في الفلاح ولا في الخيبة والخسران فأنت كبلايين البشر من كل  ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين إلى جهنم والعياذ بالله؟ واسمعوا إلى يمين آخر  لله تعالى، إذ يقول سبحانه وتعالى:  وَالْعَصْرِ  *  إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ  لَفِي خُسْرٍ   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [العصر:1-3]. وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا [الشمس:7]، من خلقها وسواها؟ الله،   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا [الشمس:8]، أي: علمها أنواع  الإيمان والعمل الصالح وصنوف الفجور والكفر والشرك، ولولا أن الله علمنا لم  نعرف، فهو الذي علمنا وفهمنا التقوى ما هي والفجور ما هي، وليس معنى هذا  أن النفس البشرية وحدها تستطيع أن تعرف كيف تزكي نفسها وكيف تطهرها، لا، بل  لا بد من وحي وكتاب ورسول، وذلك لتعلمنا الفجور ما هو، والشرك والذنوب  والمعاصي، وتعرفنا التقوى وهو عبادة الله بما شرع، ولولا أنه عرفنا ما هو  الكفر وما هو الشرك وما هو التوحيد فكيف نعرف ذلك؟ فالحمد لله! لتقوم الحجة  علينا فقد علمنا.قال: [ من هداية الآية الكريمة: أولاً: الإيمان الصادق ]،  وهو تصديق الله ورسوله في كل ما أخبر به من شأن الغيب والشهادة، من شأن  العالم الثاني وما فيه من نعيم مقيم أو عذاب أليم، من شأن عرصات القيامة  وما فيها من حساب، وما إلى ذلك من الغيوب التي أخبر الله بها وأخبر بها  رسوله، فصدقنا وآمنا، ولا نشك ولا نتردد في أي خبر من أخبار الله ورسوله،  وأركان الإيمان ستة محفوظة معروفة عند الناس، ولكن مع ذلك نحن نصدق الله  ورسوله في كل خبر، أطاقت عقولنا أو ما أطاقته، فإذا صح الخبر عن الله أو عن  الرسول فقل: آمنت به، وقد علمنا ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان  يوماً في الروضة يحدث أصحابه، ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم، فألقي إليه  خبر عاجل وهو: أن فلاحاً من بني إسرائيل -ممكن في الشام أو في أي بلاد  أخرى- ركب على بقرته! والبقرة ما يركب عليها إلى الآن، فهي للحرث، فقال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فرفعت البقرة رأسها إليه وقالت: ما لهذا  خلقت! فأخذ الرسول والله بلحيته وقال: آمنت به، آمنت به، آمنت به وآمن به  أبو بكر وعمر )، وهما غائبان عن المجلس، فهل عرفتم ما هو التصديق؟ بقرة  تنطق وتفصح؟ عجيب هذا! لكن أُخبر به عليه السلام فقال: ( آمنت به )، ونحن:  آمنا به، آمنا به، والشاهد عندنا: أن حقيقة الإيمان بالله هو تصديق الله  تعالى ورسوله في كل ما أخبر به، أطاقت عقولنا أم عجزنا عن إدراكه وفهمه،  وإلا فلا إيمان. قال: [ أولاً: الإيمان الصادق -لا الكاذب- والعمل الصحيح  الصالح ] لا الفاسد، فالحج مثلاً عمل صالح يفسد إذا اختل أحد أركانه، وكذلك  الصلاة عمل صالح تفسد إذا اختل أداؤها ونقصت شروطها، وهكذا كل عمل  صالح.قال: [ هما مفتاح الجنة وسبب دخولهما ]؛ لأنهما يزكيان النفس  ويطهرانها، فهذا هو السبب.قال: [ ثانياً: صدق وعد الله وصدق قوله عز وجل ]،  فإذا وعد الله فلن يتخلف وعده أبداً، قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا [النساء:87].قال: [ ثالثاً: وجوب صدق الوعد من العبد؛ لأن  خلف الوعد من النفاق ] فيا عبد الله! ربك يصدق، ومن أصدق منه قيلاً؟ وأنت  عبده ووليه أمرك بالصدق أيضاً، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يكذب كذبة،  والحبيب يقول: ( آية المنافق ثلاث )، أي: علامة المنافق من الرجال والنساء  ثلاث، منها: ( إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا ائتمن خان )، أي: وإذا  ائتمن النافق خان، وإذا واعد أخلف، فيتلذذ بخلف الوعد، فيترك من واعده  يتعذب، فإذا واعده مثلاً في الساعة الثانية ليلاً في طريقهم إلى مكة، فيعرف  أنه وصل للمركز أو للمحطة وهو في بيته نائم! فهو يود ويريد أن يؤذي  المؤمنين والعياذ بالله.قال: [ ثالثاً: وجوب صدق الوعد من العبد؛ لأن خلف  الوعد من النفاق، لحديث: ( وإذا واعد أخلف ).رابعاً: وجوب صدق القول  والحديث؛ لأن الكذب من النفاق، لحديث: ( وإذا حدث كذب ) ]. هذا والله تعالى  أسأل أن يرزقنا الإيمان وصالح الأعمال، وأن يقينا الشرك والكفر  والنفاق.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (65) 
الحلقة (289)
تفسير سورة النساء  (69)


إن من سنن الله التي لا تتحول ولا تتبدل أن من عمل سيئة جزي بها في الدنيا،  ثم يوم القيامة لا يجد له من دون الله ولياً ولا نصيراً، كما أن من عمل  الصالحات، وأتى بالطاعات، واجتنب المنكرات؛ فإنه يحيا حياة طيبة، ويوم  القيامة يدخله الله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار، يخلد فيها فلا يموت، ويسعد  فلا يبأس، جزاء من عند الله الذي لا يخلف الميعاد.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.ما زلنا مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع،  فهيا نتلوها ونتغنى بها عدة مرات ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى  منها، فما كان عقيدة والله عقدناها الآن في قلوبنا، وما كان أمراً تهيأنا  للنهوض به إن كنا غير ناهضين به، وإن كان نهياً عما لا يحله الله ولا يرضى  عزمنا على تركه من الآن إن كنا فاعلين، وإن كان أدباً أيضاً تحلينا به من  الليلة، وإن كان خلقاً فاضلاً تخلقنا به، وإن كانا خلقاً سيئاً تخلينا عنه  من الليلة، وهذا شأن طالب العلم الرباني، وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   *  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ  مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ  الْجَنَّةَ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا   *  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ  أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا   *   وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطًا  [النساء:123-126]. هذا كلام الله عز وجل الذي  تحدى به الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثله فعجزوا، والحمد لله! أننا نتلوا  كتابه ونعرف ما يريده منا ويطلبه، ونعمل من أجل أن نكمل ونسعد، فالحمد لله  على ذلك، وقد حرم من هذا بلايين البشر.تأملوا يرحمكم الله! قوله تعالى:   لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:123]،  أي: ليس بأمانيكم يا أهل الإسلام! ويا أهل القرآن! ولا بأماني أهل الكتاب  من اليهود والنصارى، كيف إذاً؟ الجواب:  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ   [النساء:123]، سواء كان يهودياً أو نصرانياً، مسلماً أو كافراً، فهذه هي  الحقيقة.  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:123]، تباهى أو تفاخر مجموعة من  اليهود ومجموعة من المسلمين، فقال اليهود: كتابنا قبل كتابكم، وديننا قبل  دينكم، ونبينا قبل نبيكم، فنحن أفضل منكم، والجنة لنا دونكم، وقال  المؤمنون: نحن أيضاً نبينا خاتم الأنبياء، وديننا خير من دينكم، وكتابنا  القرآن خير من كتابكم، ومفروض عليكم أن تتبعوا نبينا وتؤمنوا بكتابنا،  فأنزل الله حل هذه المشكلة فقال:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ  [النساء:123]،  يا أيها المسلمون!  وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:123]،  وإنما:  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:123]، فهذه هي الحقيقة، والأماني:  جمع أمنية، وهي ما يتمناه المرء في قلبه ويرغب في تحقيقه وهو صعب ليس بهين  عليه، أو ما يقرره الإنسان في قلبه من رغبة في شيء وهو صعب، فهذه تسمى  أمنية، فهو تمناها، فالقضية ليست بأننا من المسلمين أو أننا مسلمون أو أننا  يهود أو أننا أتباع موسى أو أننا أتباع محمد، إذ كل هذا أماني كاذبة لا  قيمة لها؛ لأن دخول الجنة يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! متوقف بعد رحمة  الله على طهارة الروح وزكاتها، وحرمانها من الجنة ودار السلام لخبثها  ونتنها وتدسيتها، فلم يبق معنىً للمفاخرة ولا التبجح ولا نحن كذا وكذا، إذ  كل هذا لا قيمة له، فالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار متوقف لا على  نسب ولا قبيلة ولا أي شيء، بل حتى ولو كنت ابن النبي أو أباه، وإنما على  زكاة النفس وطهارتها، والحكم الإلهي الصارم القاطع ما ننساه:  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]،  من هي؟ النفس البشرية، أما قال:  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *   فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا   *  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   [الشمس:7-9]؟ أبيض أو أسود أو أصفر أو في الأولين أو في الآخرين أو شريف  أو وضيع، بل قل ما شئت، كل هذا لا قيمة له إلا أن تكون النفس طاهرة زكية  نقية كأنفس الملائكة وأرواحهم، وهي التي تفتح لها أبواب السماء وتدخل الجنة  دار الأبرار في جوار ربها جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فهل اقتنع المستمعون  والمستمعات أو لم يقتنعوا؟ والله ما هو إلا ما سمعتم.  لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، والسوء هو الاعتقاد الذي يسيء ويفسد، القول  الذي يسيء ويفسد، العمل الذي يسيء ويفسد، الوصف الذي يسيء ويفسد، ونعرفه من  طريق كتاب الله وهدي رسوله، فكل ما يسيء إلى النفس ويخبثها قد بينه الله  ورسوله، وكونك لا تسأل عنه ولا تتعرف إليه فهذا شأنك، أما الله عز وجل  ورسوله فقد بينا كل ما يسيء إلى النفس ويدسيها، فحرماه وتوعدا عليه ولعنا  عليه ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك. وإليكم مظاهر هذا: الآن لو تمد يدك وتصفع  أخاك الذي بجوارك لأنه ضايقك، تجز به الآن، إما بالدعوة عليك، وإما بسجنك  أو تعذيبك؛ لأنك عملت سوءاً، فالآن حصل الجزاء، أو الآن تشرب ملي جرام من  السم، فالآن أنت في المستشفى، فقد تم الجزاء على الفور، وهكذا في الدنيا  والآخرة، أي: من يعمل سوءاً يجز به، وهذه سنة الله التي لا تتبدل، وهنا خاف  الصديق لما سمع هذه الآية وهو على مائدة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال: كيف النجاة يا رسول الله! مع قوله تعالى:  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   [النساء:123]؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يا أبا بكر! ألست تمرض؟  ألست تجوع؟ ألست تنصب؟ ألست تتعب؟ ألست تبتلى؟ قال: بلى يا رسول الله! قال:  ذلك جزاؤك )، أي: السوء الذي فعلته تجز به الآن لتبقى نفسك زكية طاهرة  نقية متأهلة لدار السلام، وقد كان السلف الصالح إذا عثرت بغلة أحدهم أو  دابته -تعرفون عثور الدابة؟ يهتز ويتألم- يقول: عرفت أنني أذنبت ذنباً،  وهذا هو الجزاء على ذلك، أو قد تغضب امرأته فترفع صوتها وتؤذيه فيعرف أنه  أذنب، أو تباطأ خادمه في فعل شيء أمره به، فيعرف أنه قد أذنب ذنباً. مَنْ  يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، وهذا في الدنيا، فالقاتل يقتل،  والسارق تقطع يده، والزاني يجلد أو يرجم إن كان محصناً، وهكذا من أكل سماً  أو من تعرض للبرد أو تعرض للحر فإنه يجز به، ولكن الجزاء ليس هذا، إذ  الجزاء هو أن يطرد من دار السلام لينزل إلى الدركات السفلى في دار البوار  ليخلد في العذاب المهين، والقرآن حمال للوجوه، فمن يعمل سوءاً يجز به في  الدنيا، فهل عمل المسلمون السوء وجوزوا به؟ نعم، أما تخلوا عن القرآن  الكريم وحولوه إلى الموتى والقبور؟ أما انتهى بينهم الأمن والطهر والصفاء  وانتشر الزنا والعهر والباطل والتلصص والإجرام والسرقة وما إلى ذلك، ففسدت  عقائدهم بالشرك والخرافات؟ هل عفا الله عنهم وسامحهم أو لاقوا جزاءهم؟  أذلوا وأهينوا واستعمروا من أقصى الدنيا إلى أقصاها، من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا، فحل بهم البلاء والمصائب،  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ   [النساء:123].ولهذا نقول: إن العالم الإسلامي والله لمتعرض لبلاء عظيم وهم  غافلون ناسون، وكأن أكلهم الربا وإشاعة الزنا والباطل والفساد والخيانة  والوثنية والعلمانية لا أصل له، والله إنهم لتحت النظارة، فإما أن يتوبوا  ويقيموا دين الله وشرعه ويعبدوا الله بما شرع، أو يصيبهم ما أصاب  أجدادهم.وقد سئل أحدهم: أين الله؟ فأجاب قائلاً: بالمرصاد، وذلك نظراً إلى  قول الله تعالى من سورة الفجر:  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ   [الفجر:14]، وقوله:  أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ   *   إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ   *  الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي  الْبِلادِ  [الفجر:6-8]، فدمرها وقضى عليها،  وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا  الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ   *  وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الأَوْتَادِ  [الفجر:9-10]،  كيف حاله؟ أغرقه الله عز وجل وانتهى،  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ   [الفجر:14]. لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   [النساء:123]، لا بد من إسلام القلب والوجه لله، وذلك بتتبع أوامر الله  فتُفعل مع كل حال وظرف، وتتبع مناهيه فتترك على كل حال وظرف، وبذلك يتم  الكمال والإسعاد، أما بالنسبة أننا مسلمون فلن تجزي ولن تغني شيئاً. فهيا  نتأمل!  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   [النساء:123]، كيف إذاً؟  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ  لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:123]، لا في  الملائكة ولا في الجن ولا في البشر أبداً، بل لا بد وأن ينفذ أمر الله فيه.                                                                   
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى  وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ  نَقِيرًا  [النساء:124].قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ [النساء:124]، (مَنْ)  من ألفاظ العموم، فيدخل الذكر والأنثى، والعرب والعجم، والأولون والآخرون،  ماذا يعمل؟  مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ [النساء:124]، ولم يقل: من يعمل كل  الصالحات؛ لأنه لا يقدر على ذلك. وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ [النساء:124]، أي: والحال  أنه مؤمن، أما أن تتصدق بالأموال، وأما أن تصوم، وأما أن توقف الأوقاف،  وأما أن تبني المشافي، والقلب خالٍ من الإيمان بالله ولقائه لا ينفع ذلك  شيئاً، والآن الجمعيات التنصيرية المسيحية تعمل المشافي، وتجلب الدواء  للمرضى، وتأتي بالأطباء، وتوزع الأموال، فلن تغني عنهم من الله شيئاً؛  لأنهم غير مؤمنين، أي: لأنهم كافرون، والكافر الجاحد لله عز وجل وحقه في  عباده وهي عبادته وحده، والجاحد للقاء الله والوقوف بين يديه والجزاء  لعباده على عملهم في الدنيا، إما بالسعادة أو بالشقاء، والكافر برسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم الأنبياء، والكافر بكتاب الله وما فيه، فهؤلاء لو  عملوا ما عملوا من الصالحات فلن تغني عنهم شيئاً. وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ  الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ [النساء:124]، أي:  والحال: أنه مؤمن، فالجملة حالية ضرورية، والله تعالى أحياناً يقدم الإيمان  أولاً لأصالته وأهليته، وأحياناً للمناسبات يقدم العمل الصالح كما هنا، إذ  دخول الجنة ما هو بالأماني، بل بالعمل الصالح، لكن والحال أن عامل  الصالحات مؤمن ليس بكافر. وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ  أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ [النساء:124]، يا شيخ! ما هي الصالحات؟ هل هي  النساء والجواري لأن جمع الصالحات: صالحة؟ لا، فالصالحات ما أمر الله عباده  أن يعقدوه في قلوبهم عقدة لا تنحل، فلو يقتل أو يصلب أو يحرق لا يتبدل ذلك  المعتقد ولا يتغير، الصالحات كلمات طيبات كذكر الله عز وجل وتلاوة كتابه،  وكالتواصي بالحق والتواصي بالصبر، وكالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  وكالصلاة والصيام والحج والاعتمار والجهاد والرباط، الصالحات كل ما شرع  الله لعباده أن يعتقدوه أو ينطقوا به تعبداً ويقولوه، أو يقوموا وينهضوا به  ويعملوه، فذلكم هي الصالحات، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يوجد صالحة من قول أو  اعتقاد أو عمل أبداً، فما جعله الله صالحاً لتزكية النفس وتطهيرها هو  الصالح، وما لم يصبغه الله بصبغته فهو باطل فاسد وليس بصالح.ولا ننسى قول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد )، أي:  مردود على فاعله، فمن عمل عملاً ما أذنا فيه وما شرعناه؛ فهو مردود على  صاحبه، ولهذا فإن جميع البدع التي ابتدعها الناس وأدخلوها في الدين وأخذوا  يتقربون بها إلى الله هي باطلة مردودة لا تعمل في نفوسهم زكاة ولا طهراً،  حتى لو يبيت طول الليل وهو يقول: هو، هو، هو، حي، حي، حي، والله لا يكسب  حسنة واحدة، إذ ما تعبدك الله بهذا يا عبد الله. وقد جاءني اليوم شاب  بقصيدة طويلة عريضة قالوا: إنها لـحسان بن ثابت شاعر النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وكلها شرك والعياذ بالله، فلم تكذبون على صاحب رسول الله؟ هل يعقل  أنه يتوسل بالرسول ويستغيث به فيقول: يا رسول الله! مد يدك، يا رسول الله!  افعل لي كذا؟! حاشا حسان وحاشا أهل القرون الأولى أن ينطقوا بهذا الكلام،  لكن هذه من مظاهر الهبوط، إي والله قد هبطنا من قرون، فقد كنا في علياء  السماء هداة قادة للبشرية نهدي ونقود إلى الكمال والخير، وننقذها من كل شر  وفساد، فاحتالوا علينا وهبَّطونا، فلما هبطنا فعلوا بنا ما شاءوا. وَمَنْ  يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  [النساء:124]، فأولاً الإيمان، والإيمان هو تصديق الله جل جلاله وتصديق  رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل ما أخبر به، فإن رددت خبراً واحداً  كفرت ووالله ما أنت بمؤمن، إذ المفروض عليك أنه إذا بلغك خبر الله بكذا أو  خبر رسوله الصحيح الثابت عنه بكذا فيجب أن تقول: آمنت به، ودائماً نحن  نقول: إن هذا الإيمان هو بمثابة الطاقة الدافعة، وبيان ذلك: أن المؤمن بحق  يستطيع أن يصوم في الحر الشديد، والمؤمن بحق ينقطع عشرين سنة وهو يعبد الله  ما يفجر ولا يزني بامرأة ولا يتزوج زواج المبطلين أو نكاح العابثين.  تعرفون مالك بن أنس رحمه الله إمام دار الهجرة النبوية؟ كان في القرن  الثاني بعد المائة الأولى، وشيخه يقال له: ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن شيخ  مالك، وأبو عبد الرحمن والد ربيعة كان قد خرج على فرسه عشرين سنة وهو يتنقل  من غزوة إلى أخرى وهم يفتحون العالم، ثم رجع بعد عشرين سنة إلى أهله، فقرع  الباب وهو على فرسه، فصرخت امرأته: من هذا الذي يدخل علينا الدار؟ فقال:  هذا بيتي، وهذه امرأتي! فصاح الجيران: كيف هذا؟! فقال: أنا أبو عبد الرحمن،  وهذا منزلي وهذه امرأتي، وقد ترك ولده في بطن أمه أو رضيعاً، فجاء فدخل  المسجد فوجد ربيعة حوله الناس يروون الحديث، وأصبح يفيض بالحديث النبوي  الصحيح للعرب والعجم. وآخر يجوع فيربط الحجر على بطنه ولا يمد يده، ألا وهو  أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه، فقد كان يغمى عليه من الجوع في هذا المسجد  النبوي، ويأتي أبناء المدينة فيعلون على صدره ويقولون: جن أبو هريرة،  ويقول: والله ما بي من جنون وإنما الجوع فقط. فهل يسرقون أو يكذبون أو  يجحدون؟ لا، إذاً فهذا هو الإيمان، ما هي دعوى باللسان والقلب خالٍ وفارغ  لا نور فيه، وإنما إيمان ذو طاقة دافعة تحمل صاحبها على الصبر والثبات  عشرات السنين، فلا تزل له قدم، ولا يقع في معصية الجبار، فمن يقول: هل أنا  مؤمن؟ من يريد أن يعرف هل هو مؤمن بحق أم لا؟ إن دعوى الإيمان دعوى عامة  يدعيها كان الناس حتى البلاشفة الحمر يقولون: نحن مؤمنون، فمن منكم يريد أن  يعرف هل هو مؤمن أم لا؟ أرشدكم إلى حكيم إذا وقفت عنده وسألته: هل أنا  مؤمن أو لا؟ هل هو في الجزائر؟ والجواب: لا، تريد أن تعرف هل أنت مؤمن أو  لا؟ إذا وجدت في نفسك حب الله وحب ما يحب الله، وهذا أولاً، وثانياً: إذا  وجدت في نفسك الخوف من الله والخشية منه، فأنت والله مؤمن، فإن لم تجد في  قلبك حب الله ولا حب من يحب الله، ولم تجد في قلبك خوفاً ولا خشية منه،  فوالله ما أنت بمؤمن، وإنما هي دعوى باطلة لا قيمة لها،  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى  اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ [فاطر:28].                               
** صفات المؤمنين الصادقين                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: عرفتم المؤمن؟ هيا أعرض عليكم صورة أو شاشة بيضاء  نقية من شاشات القرآن الكريم، إذ أنتم تعودتم على التلفاز والسينما، فإليكم  هذه الشاشة أو الصورة الأولى، وانظر هل أنت فيها أم لا؟ إن وجدت نفسك  معروضاً بينها وبين أفرادها فقل: الحمد لله، أنا مؤمن، وإن وجدت نفسك  غائباً فابك واطرح وقل: علموني كيف نؤمن؟ فاسمعوا! ادعى المنافقون الإيمان  في هذه المدينة، وتطاولوا وقالوا: نحن مؤمنون، فقال تعالى: (( إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ))[الأنفال:2] وهذه الصيغة معروفة، أي: إنما المؤمنون بحق  وصدق، لا بالادعاء والنطق.(( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا  ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ  زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا ))[الأنفال:2]، كان منسوب الإيمان عنده مائة وخمسين،  فإذا قرئت عليه آيات الله ارتفع منسوب الإيمان إلى المائتين وإلى  الثلاثمائة، لكن إن بقي ولم يزد، إذاً ليس هناك إيمان، بل إنسان ميت يمشي  على الأرض. (( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ  وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ  إِيمَانًا ))[الأنفال:2]، متى نعرف هذا؟ (( وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  ))[الأنفال:2]، لا على سواه يعتمدون ويفوضون أمرهم، هل نفضح أنفسنا؟ أحدنا  قد يتوكل على وظيفة امرأته، وهذا على وظيفة ابنته، وهذا على بيع السجائر،  وهذا على عمله في البنك، وهذا على مكره وحيله وخداعه، إذاً فأين التوكل على  الله؟ (( وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ ))[الأنفال:2]، لا على سواه، ((  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ ))[الأنفال:2]، أي: يعتمدون ويفوضون أمرهم إلى الله،  وليجوعوا وليعطشوا وليمرضوا وليهجَّروا من بلادهم، إذ كل ذلك غير مهم،  وإنما المهم أنهم مع الله، (( وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  ))[الأنفال:2].(( الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ ))[الأنفال:3]، إقامة  حقيقية من شأنها أن تولد لهم الطاقات النورانية، فهم بذلك لا يفحشون ولا  يمكرون ولا ينكرون معروفاً ولا يتنكرون لجميل، (( إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ ))[العنكبوت:45]، أي: المقيمين لها،  المؤدين لها على أحسن وجه وأكمله وأتمه حتى تولد لهم تلك الأنوار التي  تغمرهم فتتجلى في أعينهم، فإذا مر بامرأة يغمض والله عينيه ولا ينظر إليها،  وإذا سمع باطلاً أغلق أذنه بأصبعيه، وإذا قُدِّم له حراماً لا يحل له تركه  وأعرض عنه، فيتجلى ذلك النور في لسانه، خمسون سنة لا ينطق بسوء ولا يتكلم  أبداً بفاحشة أو منكر، فهذا هو المقيم للصلاة، (( إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ ))[العنكبوت:45].(( وَمِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ ))[الأنفال:3]، أي: من ذاك الذي رزقناهم من جاه  أو سلطان، من علم أو معرفة، من مال صامتاً كان أو ناطقاً ينفقون طول  حياتهم.(( أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا ))[الأنفال:4] هذا الخبر  من أخبر به؟ الله.(( أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا ))[الأنفال:4]،  لا ادعاءً ونطقاً، ما الجزاء؟ (( لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ ))[الأنفال:4] في دار السلام.معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! فهل رأيتم أنفسكم في هذه الصورة أو هذه  الشاشة؟أزيدكم لوحة أو صورة ثانية، إذ ما في القرآن إلا لوحتان أو شاشتان  في هذا الباب، قال تعالى: (( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ))[التوبة:71]، إذاً مقابل  المنافقين من سورة التوبة القريبة النزول، والآية الأولى من الأنفال كجزء  منها.(( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ ))[التوبة:71]، أي: بحق وصدق،  لا بالادعاء والنطق. (( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ))[التوبة:71]، هل هذه الصفة موجودة فينا؟ ماذا تقولون؟  الجنسية والوطنية والقبلية والحزبية والمذهبية، كل هذه مزقت هذا الولاء،  لكن كان المفروض أن المؤمن في الهند كالمؤمن في الأندلس، والمؤمن في الصين  كالمؤمن في أمريكا، فالمؤمن يجب أن تحبه وأن تنصره، فمن لم يحب المؤمنين  ولم ينصرهم ما هو بمؤمن، ودعواه الإيمان دعوى باللسان؛ لأن الولاء هو الحب  والنصرة، فمن يكره المؤمنين ويبغضهم والله ما هو بالمؤمن، ومن يخذل  المسلمين ويهزمهم ويكون عليهم لا لهم والله ما هو بمؤمن.((  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  ))[التوبة:71]، والولاء هنا فسروه بالحب والنصرة، فالأحزاب والجماعات  والمذاهب بيننا متحابون متناصرون؟ لا والله، وإنما تجد الطعن والنقد  والتبغيض لبعضهم البعض، فلا إله إلا الله! لا تلمهم يا شيخ! والله ما  عرفوا، فهذه هي الحقيقة، إذاً فماذا نصنع؟ يكفينا البكاء فقط، لمَ ما نعرف؟  أقسم بالله لن نعود إلى كمالنا وقيادتنا وسيادتنا وطهرنا وصفائنا إلا إذا  رجعنا إلى بيوت ربنا التي بنيناها في قرانا ومدننا، وجبالنا وسهولنا، فنرجع  إليها كما كان الرسول وأصحابه، وذلك كل ليلة ما إن نصلي المغرب حتى نجتمع  على كتاب الله وهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالنساء من وراء  الستائر، والأطفال في الصفوف كالملائكة يرعون ويراقبون، والفحول أمثالكم  أمام المربي المعلم، فليلة نأخذ آية من كتاب ربنا، وأخرى نأخذ حديثاً من  أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا الحال طول العمر، فوالله ليتغير  حالنا إلى الأفضل.والعجيب أن اليهود والنصارى والكفار إذا دقت الساعة  السادسة أوقفوا العمل وذهبوا إلى الملاهي والمقاهي والمراقص والشر والباطل،  والمؤمنون إلى أين يذهبون؟ دلوني بالله عليكم؟ إذاً كيف نتعلم نعرف وقد  حرمنا أنفسنا من العلم والمعرفة؟ إذاً: عرفتم الآن أننا نصبح أولياء لبعضنا  البعض حباً ونصرة إذا عرفنا وتعلمنا.(( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ  عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ ))[التوبة:71]، فكل مواطن في القرية بوليس، وأعوذ بالله من  كلمة: (بوليس)، أهي يهودية أم ماذا؟ لكن في ديننا آمر بمعروف وناه عن  منكر، فأهل القرية كلهم، وأهل الحي كلهم، وأهل المدينة كلهم، آمرون  بالمعروف ناهون عن المنكر، وبالتالي فلا نحتاج إلى بوليس وشرطة، إذ كل مؤمن  شرطي وبوليس، والمؤمن بحق هل يرضى بمنكر يشاهده في أخيه ويسكت عنه؟ والله  ما كان ولن يكون، والمؤمن بحق يرى أخاه ترك معروفاً ليبعد عن رحمة الله،  فهل يرض بهذا ويسكت عنه؟ والله ما يسكت.فانظر قوة الأمن عشرة آلاف رجلاً،  وقوة الأمن الرباني كل البلاد بملايينها، (( يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ))[التوبة:71]، فهؤلاء هم  المؤمنون.مرة أخرى: (( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ))، وهذه صفة أولى، (( يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ ))، صفة ثانية، (( وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  ))، صفة ثالثة، (( وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ ))، صفة رابعة، (( وَيُطِيعُونَ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ))[التوبة:71]، ما الطريق يا شيخ؟ أن تعود الخلافة؟! هذه  أحلام باطلة وكاذبة، والآن المستمعون يراجعون قلوبهم، هل هذا الكلام سرَّهم  وأثلج صدورهم أم هم كما عهدنا أنفسنا من قرون؟ دعه يقول: هذا كلام فارغ،  هذه دعوة إلى الرجعية! كيف نجتمع في البيوت؟ لم تجتمعون في المقاهي  والأباطيل والترهات؟ كل ما نقوله: نريد أن نسكن السماء؟ إن سكنان السماء  تتطلب اجتهاد في طاعة الله تعالى، إذ كيف نخترق السموات السبع إن لم نزك  هذه النفوس ونطيبها ونطهرها، وذلك بالإيمان والعمل الصالح؟!وصلى الله على  نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (66) 
الحلقة (290)
تفسير سورة النساء  (7)


لما تقتضيه المواريث من أهمية عظيمة في حفظ حقوق الأفراد المالية فقد تكفل  الله عز وجل ببيان تفصيلها، ولم يترك ذلك لاجتهاد أحد، وقد بين سبحانه في  هذه الآيات الكريمات صفة التوارث بين الآباء والأبناء، فذكر من الأحكام  المتعلقة بها أن نصيب الذكر كنصيب الاثنتين من النساء، وأن ولد الولد حكمه  كحكم الولد في الحجب، وأن الأب يأخذ فرضه ابتداء مع أصحاب الفرائض، وما زاد  يأخذه بالتعصيب.                     
**فضل حضور حلقات العلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد: أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل  والليالي الثلاث بعدها؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).الحمد لله على إفضال الله، الحمد لله  على إحسانه، الحمد لله على آلائه وإنعامه، فزتم بها، فهنيئاً لكم، ومن أراد  أن ينظر فليقف وينظر الحلقة، هل فيها صخب؟! ضجيج؟ خصومات؟! التفاتات؟! لا  شيء؛ لأن السكينة نزلت، والرحمة كذلك. انظر! هل ترى مظهراً من مظاهر  العذاب؟ لا شيء.والملائكة تحفنا والله العظيم! لكن عجزنا البصري ما مكننا  من النظر إليهم فقط؛ لأننا عاجزون، والقوة التي أعطاناها ربنا في أبصارنا  محدودة الطاقة.وتبقى الرابعة، وهل الذي أعطى الثلاث يحرم الرابعة؟ الرابعة:  أن يذكرنا الله في الملكوت الأعلى، حاشاه ألا يذكرنا، ومن ذكره الله أكرمه  وأعزه وأسعده. الحمد لله! بم نحصل على هذه الفضائل؟ والله لا نقدر على  تحصيلها بحال من الأحوال لو أنفقنا العمر كله!                                                                 
**فضل تعلم علم المواريث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           معاشر المستمعين! تعرفون أن علم الفرائض يعتبر العلم الثالث،  وإليكم ما ورد في هذه القضية.أولاً: هذه الآيات من سورة النساء انتهينا  إليها، وهي الآية الأولى، ثلاث آيات فقط اشتملت على علم الفرائض.هذه الآية  مبينة لما أجمل في آية:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ  [النساء:7] من منكم يذكر ما  قلناه في آية سبقت:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  [النساء:7]؟تذكرون سبب نزولها؟ أم كحة ماذا فعلت؟ أخو  زوجها جاء يريد أن يأخذ المال، فرفعت أمرها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فأنزل الله هذه الآية، ففرض فيها للنساء نصيباً كما للرجال، أما العرب  في الجاهلية فقالوا: المرأة لا تدفع مكروهاً ولا تحمل سيفاً، فأي شيء  تأخذه من التركة؟ لا شيء، والطفل الصغير كذلك لا يدفع عن قبيلة ولا يأتي  بخير، إذاً: فلما مات هذا الرجل وترك ابنتين ووالدتهما تسمى أم كحة ، جاء  أخوه من أبيه ليأخذ المال كله، قالت: لا، بناته، فذهبت إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم تشكي إليه أمرها؛ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية:  لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  [النساء:7] فأثبتت  إرث النساء والأولاد والرجال، هذه الآية مجملة، نحتاج إلى آية تبين هذه  الأنصبة، هذا النصيب كم وما هو؟ فجاءت هذه الآيات الثلاث تبين هذا  النصيب.فنريد أن ندرس دراسة عملية وهي: أن نحفظ الآية، والذي ما يحفظها  الآن يحفظها في البيت، وغداً إن شاء الله يأتي وقد حفظها، بحمد الله إذا  صدقنا في الطلب ما تنتهي هذه الليالي الأربع إلا وكلكم فرضي. وتسمى هذه  الآية آية المواريث، وهي من أعظم الآيات قدراً؛ لأن علم الفرائض يعتبر ثلث  العلم؛ وذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رواية أبي داود وغيره قال: (  العلم ثلاثة، وما سوى ذلك فهو فضل ) أي: زائد. تعرفون الفضل أم لا؟ تتغدى  ويبقى شيء من الطعام فهو فضل. [ ( العلم ثلاثة وما سوى ذلك فهو فضل ) ما هي  هذه الثلاثة؟ قال: ( آية محكمة ) أي: غير منسوخة؛ لأن القرآن فيه آيات  منسوخة وهي معدودة ومعروفة عند أهل العلم؛ لقول الله تعالى:  مَا نَنسَخْ  مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا   [البقرة:106].( أو سنة قائمة ) ما نقول فيها شيء، هذا يقبل وهذا يردها، بل  قائمة والمسلمون في ظلها يعملون. والثالثة: ( فريضة عادلة ) ما هي فريضة  الصلاة ولا الزكاة، فريضة عادلة وهي ما وهب الله وأعطى عباده من قسمة  التركات. العلم ثلاثة: آية محكمة، وسنة قائمة ما هي منحرفة ولا مشكوك فيها،  وفريضة عادلة، وقد تولى الله عز وجل بنفسه قسمة المال، ولا توجد قسمة  مالية تولاها الله إلا الفرائض، فسبحان الله العظيم! فلهذا الذي يمنعها  معناه: أعلن الحرب على الله، أو ادعى أن الله لا يعلم، أو ليس الله بأرحم  أو ما هو بأعدل، فهذه قسمة قسمها الله عز وجل.                                                                  
**تفسير قول الله تعالى: (يوصيكم الله في أولادكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           يقول الله تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، وهذه الآية مع طولها نجتهد أن نحفظها ونفهم  معناها.  ‏                                
** معنى قوله تعالى: (للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول الله تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] فهما تأخذان كل واحدة منهما ألفاً وهو يأخذ  ألفين. يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] هذه الخطوة الأولى إلى دار السلام.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: قال:  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:11] ما في ولد ذكر  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:11] فوق اثنتين، ثلاث أربع أو خمس أو عشر أو سبعين امرأة هذا شرط   فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ   [النساء:11] ترك ثلاثين ألف لهما عشرون، ترك ثلاثة لهما اثنان والواحد يبقى  للورثة، عم وأخ وابن أخ، والورثة الذكور، العصبة.  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] ثلث الثلاثة  كم؟ واحد. وثلثاها كم؟ اثنان. وهكذا. فَإِنْ كُنَّ  [النساء:11] أي:  المتروكات اللاتي مات الوالد عنهن  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  [النساء:11] بنات  ونساء على حد سواء  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:11]؛ لأنها لو كانت واحدة فلها النصف، لكن إن كن اثنتين أو عشر  فلهما الثلثان. ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] ترك ثلاثين بقرة فلهن  عشرون بقرة، وعشرة لأبناء الإخوة ولأصحاب الفريضة أو العصبة.قال:  وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً  [النساء:11] ما ترك اثنتين ولا ثلاث، بل واحدة  وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11] هلك هالك وترك ابنة  وأبناء أخ مثلاً، فهذه البنت لها النصف، والنصف للعصبة. يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ  فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11] بماذا؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] قاعدة عامة،  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] ولو كان ملياراً.   وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11] يا عامي! وكلنا  عوام تشجع وأعد الكلمة وكررها، فإنك تفهمها وتحفظها، ما تقول: أنا ما أقرأ  ولا أكتب! آلاف من الصحابة لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً  فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] ولأبويه. وهل للإنسان  أبوان؟ أم وأب، من باب التغليب تقول: القمران، أي: الشمس والقمر، والعمران  أي: أبو بكر وعمر من باب التغليب.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأبويه لكل واحد منهما السدس ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  [النساء:11] أبوي الهالك  الميت  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] الهالك الأول ماذا فعل؟ هذا ترك ذكوراً وإناثاً  وأعطاهم الله للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، وإن ترك نساء فقط فلهن ثلثا ما ترك،  وإن كانت واحدة فالنصف، ولأبويه -الآن أمه وأباه- السدس مما ترك إن كان له  ولد، هلك الهالك وترك أولاداً، وترك أمه وأباه، الأولاد يرثون الذكر مثل حظ  الأنثيين، وأمه وأباه يعطيان لكل واحد منهما السدس، الأب له السدس، والأم  لها السدس.  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ  لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] أم لا؟ هو الهالك من أول آية واحد، الميت واحد  أم لا؟  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] مات الرجل وترك أولاداً بنين وبنات، كيف  القسمة؟   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً   [النساء:11] ما في أولاد؟ فلهن الثلثان مما ترك، وإن كانت بنتاً فقط فلها  النصف، ولأبويه إن كان له ولد لكل واحد السدس، إذاً: مشينا إلى العلم  ووصلنا. وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11] والثلثان للأب. مات زيد وما  ترك ولداً ولا بنتاً، ولكن ترك أمه وأباه، كيف يقتسمون التركة؟ للأم الثلث،  والأب الباقي وهو ثلثان.إذاً: يقول تعالى:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ   [النساء:11] ذكر، أنثى، كبير، صغير، لا تلتفت إلى هذا،  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ  لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ  [النساء:11] ماذا؟   الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11] والثلثان الباقيان للأب.  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11] فهذا الولد الذي ورثه أبواه إن فرضنا له إخوة   فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] . كانت  تأخذ الثلث والزوج الثلثان، ولما ترك الهالك هذا ولداً أو أولاداً فإنها  تأخذ السدس فقط. فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11] إخوة عدد   فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  [النساء:11] كذا. ولماذا؟  قالوا: لأن الأم لا تنفق على إخوة الميت؟ ومن ينفق عليهم؟ والدهم.إذاً:  فالوالد الآن أولى بهذا الثلث، فالأم تأخذ السدس فقط والباقي يأخذه الأب،  لم؟ لأن الأم لا تنفق على إخوة من مات، الذي مات ترك أمه وأباه وترك إخوة  له أم لا؟ من ينفق على هؤلاء الإخوة؟ الأب لا الأم؛ فلهذا العادل الرحيم  قال: خذي السدس للبركة فقط، وأما الزوج الأب فإنه يأخذ الباقي.قيل: سر حجب  الإخوة لأمهم من الثلث إلى السدس هو: أن والدهم هو الذي يلي نكاحهم، من  يزوجهم؟ وينفق على زواجهم؟ الأب، هو الذي ينفق عليهم دون أمهم، وهو رأي  حسن، قالوا: ما السر؟ الله حكم، إن أحببنا أن نعرف السر ما هو، لماذا كانت  الأم تأخذ الثلث؟ والآن لوجود الإخوة واحد أو أكثر أخذت السدس؟ فما سر هذه  القضية؟ الجواب: الأب هو الذي ينفق على أولئك الأولاد، وإذا كبروا هو الذي  يزوجهم، والأم لا تفعل شيئاً، إذاً: تحمد الله وتأخذ السدس.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (من بعد وصية يوصي بها أو دين ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ  دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11].هذا تعقيب: فلا تقسم التركة على النحو الذي عرفنا إلا  من بعد إخراج الوصية، إذا الهالك أوصى بوصية، عليه دين فلا تقسم التركة حتى  يسدد الدين. مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11]  ملاحظة قيمة هذه أم لا؟ مات فلان اتركوا المال، ابحثوا. هل وصى لشيء؟  قالوا: وصى لفلان بعشرة نوق، أعطوا العشر النوق والباقي يقسم، أوصى بمليون  ريال للمسجد أو لفلان، أولاً: يخرج الوصية والباقي يقسم.إذا لم يكن هناك  وصية لكن يوجد دين: لفلان ألف، ولفلان عشرة ألف، ولفلان خمسون. قبل قسمة  التركة يجب أن تسدد الديون.هل طبق المسلمون هذا؟ الحمد لله، هذا مطبق، ما  استطاعوا يجابهون الله في هذه. كيف؟ معناها: كفروا. اسمع.  مِنْ بَعْدِ   [النساء:11] أي: ذلك الذي بينه تعالى بعد التقسيم من بعد وصية يوصى بها أو  دين.                                                                      
** معنى قوله تعالى: (آباؤكم وأبناؤكم لا تدرون أيهم أقرب لكم نفعاً)                                                                                                   * *
                                وأخيراً:  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا تَدْرُونَ  أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:11] ختم عجيب هذا!  لا تَدْرُونَ  أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا  [النساء:11] إذاً: فارض بقسمة الله،  وأعط من أعطى الله، وامنع من منعه،  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا  تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا  [النساء:11] كم من إنسان يظن  فلاناً أكبر نفعاً منه، ويصبح عدوه ويؤذيه. فَرِيضَةً  [النساء:11] من  فرضها؟ من قدرها؟ من قننها؟ الله،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  [النساء:11] كان وما زال   عَلِيمًا  [النساء:11] بخلقه وحاجاتهم وشئونهم،  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:11]  في تصرفاته وإعطائه ومنعه، فما على المؤمنين إلا أن يطأطئوا رءوسهم.                                                                                                        
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال الله تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11] واضح هذا عندكم أم لا؟   فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ [النساء:11] وهل للإنسان أبوان؟ أبوان أي: أم  وأب، أب وأم. وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] لأن الهالك ترك أولاداً.قال:  إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] أما إذا الهالك ما له ولد فتبقى القضية كما هي، الأم لها  الثلث، والأب له الثلثان. فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ [النساء:11] والباقي ثلثان للأب. فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ [النساء:11] فقط  مِنْ بَعْدِ  وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا  تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:11].  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ [النساء:11] فوق اثنتين ثلاثة أم لا؟ أربعة خمسة إلى  التسعين إلى ما لا حد له، فوق الاثنتين يعني: اثنتين فما فوق.  فَإِنْ  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ [النساء:11] يعني: اثنتان وفوقهما، لو  قال تعالى: فإن كن نساء فوق واحدة هذه العبارة ما هي لائقة وما هي سامية،  بربرية هذه! لكن فوق اثنتين، اثنتان ثلاثة أربعة خمسة إلى ما حد له   فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  فَلِأُمِّهِ [النساء:11] ماذا؟  الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ [النساء:11] حجبت  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ  أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:11]. أي: فرض الله هذا فريضة.                                                                  
**مناقشة في بعض مسائل المواريث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أسألكم، والله يفتح عليّ وعليكم:إن مات رجل من رجال المؤمنين؛  لأن الكافر لا يرث ولا يورث، (الكافر لا يرث ولا يورث)، هذا حديث في  الصحيح، إجماع الأمة: الكافر لا حظ له في التركة، وإن مات المؤمنون لا  يرثونه.مات رجل من المؤمنين، وترك أولاداً بنين وبنات، -الأولاد: بنين،  وبنات- كيف نقسم التركة عليهم؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، بلا خوف ولا وجل، للابن حظ اثنتين أو بنتين.هلك رجل آخر وترك  بنات فقط، متزوجات أو صغيرات، نساء فوق اثنتين، كيف تقسمون؟لهما الثلثان،  والباقي للعصبة، ما هي اللفظ القرآنية التي قالت هذا؟ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11]، وإن كان  ما ترك إلا بنتاً واحدة، فلها كما دلت الآية على هذا  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ  وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11]، خطوة عظيمة هذه.هذا الهالك  الأول ترك أولاداً بنين أو بنات، الثاني: ترك نساء فقط، الثالث: ترك بنتاً  واحدة، أعطيناها النصف، وهذا الرابع، خلف أيضاً أبويه مع الأبناء.لكل من  الأبوين السدس والباقي للأولاد بنين أو بنات:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، كلمة السدس، تعني ماذا؟ واحد من ستة.ما هي  الآية التي قالت هذا؟ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11]، فإن لم يكن له ولد  وورثه أمه وأبوه فقط؛ فالأم لها الثلث والأب له الثلثان؛ لقول الله تعالى:   فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11]، وستأتي قضية أخرى فيها الثلث الباقي، ما تستطيع  تأخذ ثلث على الحقيقة للازدحام.هلكت هالكة وتركت زوجها وأمها وأباها، الزوج  له النصف كما سيأتي، والنصف الباقي كيف يقسمه الأم والأب؟الأم لها الثلث  والأب له الثلثان.وهنا: النصف أخذه الزوج، النصف الباقي يقسم على ثلاثة،  الأم تأخذ ثلث الباقي، والأب يأخذ ثلثين.أي نعم، هذا يسمى الثلث  الباقي.أولاً: يأخذ الأب ثلثين، والباقي ثلث تأخذه الأم، والحقيقة هذا نصف  التركة، نصف التركة بكاملها قسمناها على ثلاثة، فالظاهر أخذت ثلث، والحقيقة  ما هو ثلث من التركة، الثلث الباقي.فإن كان هذا الهالك له إخوة؛ هلك هالك  وترك أمه وأباه وإخوته، كيف تقتسمون التركة؟ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ   [النساء:11] سواء ترك ولد أو أكثر لِم؟ يحجبها ابنها، يمنعها من الثلث؟  يطلع بها إلى السدس؟ إي نعم؛ لأن الوالد يتحمل نفقة الأولاد، وهي لا تتحمل  شيئاً.إذاً: يكفيها السدس، ومن الذي قسم هذه القسمة العادلة؟ الله، الآية  الكريمة تقول:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11]، كيف نفعل بالوصية  والدين، نقدم أو نؤخر؟نقدم الدين؛ لأن الوصية لله والله بر رحيم، وقد يكون  صاحبها ميت أو مسجد، وصاحب الدين يبدأ يدعو على الميت بالهلاك والعذاب،  وإن قدمت الوصية في الآية؛ لعلم الله تعالى بأن أصحاب الديون ما يسكتون  أبداً لا يضعون، طبعهم على هذا.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول المؤلف غفر الله له: [ معنى الآية الكريمة:هذه الآية  الكريمة وهي الحادية عشرة من سورة النساء، وهي:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ..  [النساء:11] إلى  آخر الآية.والتي بعدها الثانية عشرة، وهي قوله تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا  تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ [النساء:12].. إلى آخرها، نزلت في تفصيل حكم الآية  السابعة، والتي تضمنت شرعية التوارث بين الأقارب المسلمين ]، هذا عرفناه من  قبل.قال: [ فالآية الأولى وهي الحادية عشرة، بين تعالى فيها توارث الأبناء  مع الآباء، فقال تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11]، أي: في شأن أولادكم. لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، يريد إذا مات الرجل وترك أولاداً ذكوراً وإناثاً، فإن التركة  تقسم على أساس أن للذكر مثل نصيب الأنثيين، فلو ترك ولداً وبنتاً وثلاثة  دنانير، فإن الولد يأخذ دينارين والبنت تأخذ ديناراً، وإن ترك بنات اثنتين  أو أكثر، ولم يترك معهن ذكراً -أي: ولداً- فإن للبنتين فأكثر الثلثين  والباقي للعصبة، إذ قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ [النساء:11]، وإن كانت بنتاً واحدة، فإن لها  النصف والباقي للعصبة، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً  فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ [النساء:11]، وإن كان الميت قد ترك أبويه -أي: أمه  وأباه- وترك أولاداً ذكوراً أو إناثاً، فإن لكل واحد من أبويه السدس،  والباقي للأولاد -أولاد الميت- وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] -فأكثر- يريد ذكراً كان أو أنثى، فإن لم يكن للهالك ولد ولا  ولد ولد ].هذه جديدة: ولد الولد ينزل منزلة الولد في الحكم فيما يأخذ وفيما  يمنع ويحجب، ابن الابن: إذا مات الابن وترك ولده، هذا الولد يقوم مقام  أباه في الحجب وفي العطاء.قال: [  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ [النساء:11]،  يريد ذكراً كان أو أنثى، فإن لم يكن للهالك ولد ولا ولد ولد،  فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ [النساء:11]، وإن كان له إخوة اثنان فأكثر:  فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُسُ [النساء:11] . هذا معنى قوله تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ [النساء:11] أي: تسقط من الثلث إلى السدس، وهذا  يسمى بالحجب، فحجبها إخوة ابنها الميت من الثلث إلى السدس.وقوله تعالى:   مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ [النساء:11]، يريد أن قسمة  التركة على النحو الذي بين تعالى بعد قضاء دين الميت وإخراج ما أوصى به،  إن كان الثلث فأقل ]، الوصية بأكثر من الثلث لا تصح، أبداً.[ الثلث فأقل،  وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11].وقوله تعالى:  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا تَدْرُونَ  أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا [النساء:11] معناه: نفذوا هذه الوصية  المفروضة كما علمكم الله، ولا تحاولوا أن تفضلوا أحداً على أحد، فإن هؤلاء  الوارثين آباؤكم وأبناؤكم، ولا تدرون أيهم أقرب لكم نفعاً في الدنيا  والآخرة، ولذا فاقسموا التركة كما علمكم بلا محاباة، فإن الله تعالى هو  القاسم والمعطي، عليم بخلقه، وبما ينفعهم أو يضرهم، حكيم في تدبيره  لشئونهم، فليفوض الأمر إليه، وليرض بقسمته فإنها قسمة عليم حكيم ].معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! اسألوا الله أن يشرح صدوركم وينور قلوبكم!                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال: [ هداية الآية الكريمة: أولاً: إن الله تعالى تولى  قسمة التركات بنفسه فلا يحل لأحد أن يغير منها شيئاً.ثانياً: الاثنتان  يعتبران جمعاً ] الاثنين يعتبر جمع كما تقدم.[ ثالثاً: ولد الولد حكمه حكم  الولد نفسه في الحجب.رابعاً: الأب عاصب فقد يأخذ فرضه مع أصحاب الفرائض،  وما بقي يرثه بالتعصيب؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ألحقوا الفرائض  بأهلها، فما بقت الفرائض فلأولى رجل ذكر ) ].أتعبناكم الليلة، وغداً إن شاء  الله نحاول مرة ثانية.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (67) 
الحلقة (291)
تفسير سورة النساء  (70)


تفاخر قوم من اليهود ونفر من الصحابة كل يقول إن دينه هو الدين الحق، فأنزل  الله هذه الآيات مبيناً أن الحق لا يكون بالتمنيات والادعاء فقط، ولكن  لابد أن يصدق ذلك العمل، فمن عمل الأعمال الصالحة من التوحيد الصادق  والطاعات جزي به في الدنيا، ومن عمل الأعمال الطالحة جزي بها أيضاً، وكانت  ولاية الله متحققة لأهل الصلاح، محجوبة عن أهل الفساد، لأن سنة الله في  تأثير العمل والكسب على مصير الإنسان لا تتبدل ولا تتخلف.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم  رجاءنا فإنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة النساء  المباركة الميمونة المدنية، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع، فأعيد تلاوتها وتأملوا  واذكروا ما علمتموه البارحة منها، فقال تعالى بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ  يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا  وَلا نَصِيرًا   *  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ  أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلا  يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا  [النساء:123-124]، والنقير الذي لا يظلمه المؤمن  العامل للصالحات هو أصغر شيء، والنقرة في ظهر النواة تسمى النقير، فنواة  التمر فيها نقرة في وسطها، فمثل تلك النقرة لا يظلمها العبد المؤمن العامل  الصالحات. وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَاتَّخَذَ  اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا  *  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطًا  [النساء:125-126]،  فالله محيط بكل شيء، قال تعالى:  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ  وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ  مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ [الزمر:67]، فكل شيء الله محيط به، فالسموات  مطوية طي الصحيفة في يده، والأرض في قبضته،  وَاللَّهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ  مُحِيطٌ [البروج:20]، فليخافوه وليرهبوه، لكنهم ما استطاعوا؛ لأن العدو  كبّلهم وقيدهم، فلم يستطع أن يَرهب المؤمن ربه ويخافه فيعبده ويستقيم على  عبادته إلا من نجاه الله من العدو، ألا وهو إبليس عليه لعائن الله، وقد  سمعنا البيان السابق منه الذي واجه به الرب تبارك وتعالى، فماذا قال  لتعرفوا الحقيقة؟ قال تعالى:  إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا  وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا  *  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ  وَقَالَ  [النساء:117-118]، أي: الشيطان،  لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ  نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا  *  وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ  وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ وَلَآمُرَنَّهُم  ْ  فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:118-119]،  فلا تظنوا أنكم أحرار في هذه الدنيا، بل إن هناك عدواً قد أخرج أباكم وأمكم  من دار السلام، وها أنتم تعيشون لاجئين على هذه الأرض، وداركم الحقيقية  والله ما هي هذه، وإنما هي دار السلام في الآخرة.                               
** الجزاء على العمل سنة من سنن الله التي لا تتبدل** 
                               نعود إلى الآيات بإيجاز، ثم ندرسها دراسة أخرى في التفسير،  فأولاً: تذكرون أن مباهاة ومفاخرة تمت بين المسلمين واليهود في المدينة،  فادعى اليهود أن دينهم هو الحق، وأنهم على الحق، وأن كتابهم أول كتاب وأعظم  كتاب، ونبيهم قبل نبينا، وقال المسلمون مثل ذلك، وورد أن بعض النصارى  ولعلهم من نجران قالوا مثل ذلك، فأنزل الله قوله تعالى:  لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:123]، إذاً:  كيف يا رب؟ قال:  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، سواء  كان أبيض أو أصفر، عربياً أو عجمياً، يهودياً أو مسيحياً أو مسلماً، وهذه  سنة الله عز وجل، فاشرب السم وانظر هل تموت أم لا؟ وأدخل الإبرة في جسمك  وانظر هل تتألم أو لا؟ وقل كلمة سوء في أحد واسمع كيف يردها سباً وشتماً؟  وهذا في الدنيا،  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، سواء  كان من المسلمين أو من اليهود أو من النصارى، وهو حد فيصل، فما بقيت أمانٍ  ولا أحلام ولا تمنيات، وهذا قضاء الله وحكمه،  وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا  [النساء:123] يتولاه  وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:123]  ينصره أبداً.                                                                      
** ما عند الله لا ينال بالتمني ولكن بالإيمان والعمل الصالح * * 
                               ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ   [النساء:124]، والصالحات هي الأعمال والأقوال والاعتقادات التي وضعها الله  لتحمل مادة الطهر والصفاء إلى الروح البشرية، فالذي أوجد مادة الغذاء في  التمر واللبن والفواكه والخضار وحرم ذلك في التراب والحجارة والصخور، فتأكل  التمر فتتغذى، لكن إن أكلت الرمل والتراب لا تتغذى، إذاً: فما من عقيدة  قال الله: آمنوا بها واعتقدوها، ولا قولاً أمر الله بقوله أو استحبه، ولا  فعلاً أمر الله به إلا وهو والله من الصالحات، والعكس: ما حرم الله ولا منع  اعتقاداً ولا قولاً ولا عملاً إلا وهو سيئ يسيء إلى النفس ويفسدها ويخبثها  حتى تصبح كأرواح الشياطين، وهذا قضاء الله تعالى.وقد عرفتم الحكم الصادر  علينا من قبل ذي الجلال والإكرام، وأنه لا معقب لحكمه، أي: ما فيه محكمة  عليا تستأنف القضايا، إذ قال بنفسه من سورة الرعد:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا  مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ  [الرعد:41]، فما هو هذا الحكم؟  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فكن ابن من  شئت، وكن أباً لمن شئت، ويا مؤمنة كوني امرأة من شئتِ، إذا لم تزك نفسك  والله ما نفعكِ ذاك الانتساب إلى أب صالح، أو ولي من الأولياء، أو نبي من  الأنبياء، أو زوج من الصالحين، والذي يشك في هذا ما عرف الإسلام بعد. قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ  [الشمس:9] من؟  مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9]، من هي التي نزكيها؟  النفس البشرية،  وَقَدْ خَابَ  [الشمس:9] وخسر من؟  مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:10].فهل عرفتم بم تزكى النفس البشرية؟ أو ما هي المواد التي تزكي  النفس البشرية؟ والجواب: بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، إذاً فمن يعلمنا؟ من  يعرفنا كيف نستعمل الصالحات في تزكية أنفسنا؟ والجواب: اطلب تجد، زاحم  العلماء بركبتيك وتعلم، أو تريد أن تقول: أنا مسلم وتصبح عالماً، كيف تعبد  الله؟ مستحيل، إذ لا يوحى إليك وما أنت بنبي، بل لا بد وأن تعرف كيف تستعمل  الصالحات حتى تزكي بها نفسك، ويجب أن تعرف أيضاً المفسدات للنفس وتبتعد  عنها وترحل من ساحتها، وتهجر حتى ديارها، وذلك إن كنت تريد أن تنزل دار  السلام، أما إن كنت تريد أن تهبط إلى أسفل سافلين فما أكثر الهابطين.  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ  مُؤْمِنٌ  [النساء:124]، وبالأمس عرفتم أن النصراني قد يبني المشافي، ويوزع  الأدوية والأكسية والأطعمة في الشرق والغرب، لكن والله لا يجد حسنة واحدة  يوم القيامة؛ لأنه كافر غير مؤمن. وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  [النساء:124]، أما من  كفر بالله وبرسوله ولقائه، فكيف تقبل أعماله الصالحة؟! فَأُوْلَئِكَ   [النساء:124] السامون الأعلون  يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ  نَقِيرًا  [النساء:124]، أي من حسناتهم وأعمالهم، فإياك أن تفهم أنك تظلم  حسنة واحدة، بل معشار حسنة، إذ حسناتك مدونة ومسجلة، فاعمل ما شئت طول  حياتك وثق بأنك لا تبخس ولا تنقص من حسناتك شيئاً،  وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ  نَقِيرًا  [النساء:124].                                                                      
** فضل الإسلام على سائر الأديان                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا  [النساء:125]، لما عرفنا بطلان  دعوى اليهود والنصارى وحتى دعوى المسلمين باللسان، جاء البيان الحق ليقرر  ألا دين إلا الإسلام؛ إذ هو دين الأنبياء إبراهيم فمن دونه، ونوح فمن دونه  إلى خاتم النبيين، فلا نصرانية ولا بوذية ولا مجوسية ولا يهودية، وإنما  الإسلام فقط، فما الإسلام إذاً؟ الإسلام أن تسلم قلبك ووجهك لله تعالى،  فتقول: يا رب! أنت الذي وهبتني قلبي ووجهي فخذهما؛ لأن (أسلم) فعل ماض  مضارعه (يسلم)، يقال: أسلمت الدار الفلانية لفلان، بمعنى: سلمتها إليه،  ويقال: أسلم الشيء، أي: أعطاه.إذاً يقول الجبار تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ   [النساء:125]، لا وجود له،  مِمَّنْ  [النساء:125] أي: من عبد أبيض أو  أسود،  أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:125]، والحال  وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ   [النساء:125]،  وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [النساء:125] أيضاً،   حَنِيفًا  [النساء:125]، فهذه ثلاثة قيود، فهل تريد أن تعرف من أحسن ديناً  من الناس؟ من يرغب في أن يعرف من أحسن دين في البشرية؟ فالجواب: أن تقول:  أحسن ديناً في الناس من أسلم وجهه لله، وذلك بأن لا ينظر إلا إلى الله،  فقلبه ووجهه مقبل على ربه، بل كل حياته موقوفة على الله تعالى، فليأكلن من  أجل الله، وليشربن من أجل الله، وليبني المنزل ويهدمه من أجل الله، ولينام  ويستيقظ من أجل الله، وليتزوج ويلد من أجل الله، فكل شيء أعطاه لله، فهذا  هو المسلم الحق.وإن قلت: يا شيخ! كيف هذا؟ يأكل من أجل الله؟! إي نعم، لما  يوضع الأكل بين يديه يقول: باسم الله، ولولا أنه أذن له فيه ما أكله، كما  أنك ناوٍ أن يأكل ليتقوى بالأكل أو لتستمر حياته على طاعة الله وعبادته،  وكذلك لما يحرث ويرمي البذرة من أجل أن يوفر قوتاً له ليعبد الله عز وجل،  ويبني هذا المنزل ليستر فيه نفسه وأسرته، وذلك حتى لا يؤذي المؤمنين ولا  يؤذونه، ويطلق امرأته لله؛ لأنها مظلومة ما سعدت معه، بل تأذت وما أطاقت  المكث معه، فهذه أمة الله طلقتها لأجل الله.فحياة المؤمن الحق كلها موقوفة  على الله تعالى، وذلك إن أراد أن يكون أحسن الخليقة ديناً،  وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:125]، والحال   وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  [النساء:125]، أي: في أداء تلك العبادات، حتى لو كانت  ذكراً لله فيجب أن تحسن هذا الذكر فضلاً عن الأعمال التي هي بالأركان  والجوارح؛ لأنك إذا أسأت في العبادة ما أنتجت لك النور ولا التزكية  المطلوبة، فإذا قام وتوضأ فغسل رجله اليمنى ثم مسح رأسه ثم تمضمض، فماذا  يقول له الفقيه؟ أعد وضوءك؛ لأن الله يقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ  وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ  [المائدة:6]، فلا بد من إحسان العمل  والقول، فتأتي تذكر الله فتقول: الله، لا إله! الله، لا إله! لا ينفع هذا،  بل قل: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، كذلك تقول: الله، سبحان! ما  تنفع، بل قل: سبحان الله، ولذلك الذي لا يحسن صلاته ولا صيامه ولا جهاده  ولا صدقاته ولا أذكاره، فإنه يعمل بلا ثمرة ولا نتيجة، وقد علمنا في  البارحة كلمة الرسول الباقية الخالدة: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو  رد )، أي: من عمل عملاً ما أمرنا به، ما أذنا فيه، ما شرعناه، فهو مردود  على صاحبه، ولا يقبله الله ولا يثيب عليه ولا يجزي به.                                                                      
** التسليم لله وإحسان العمل هو سبيل الوصول إلى الله                                                                                                   * *
                               إذاً: أسكتَ الله كل من ادعى أنه على الدين الحق،  وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا  [النساء:125]، أي: ووحد الله في  عباداته كلها، عقائد وأقوالاً وأفعالاً؛ لأن ملة ودين إبراهيم قام على  أساس ألا يُعبد إلا الله، فهو مال عن كل العبادات، وأعرض عن كل الآلهة  والباطل إلى الحق فقط.واستعرضوا مواقف إبراهيم في القرآن، قال تعالى:  مَا  كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ  حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [آل عمران:67]، وهذا  رد على اليهود والنصارى لما ادعوا أنهم على ملة إبراهيم، وأن إبراهيم كان  يهودياً أو نصرانياً، إذ أين اليهودية والنصرانية؟ بينهم وبين إبراهيم أكثر  من ألفين سنة، لكن أكبتهم الله وأخزاهم بقوله:  مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا  [آل عمران:67]، إذ ما كانت اليهودية إلا  على عهد موسى، فكيف كان إبراهيم يهودياً أو نصرانيا؟ فهذه ردود الله تعالى  على دعاوى اليهود والنصارى.والشاه   عندنا هو قوله تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ   *   إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ   *  وَجَعَلَهَا  كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ   [الزخرف:26-28].فإبراهيم كان حنيفاً مسلماً ووالله ما كان من المشركين،   وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:125]،  فأولاً وقف حياته على الله عز وجل، فلا يتزوج إلا لله، ولا يطلق إلا لله،  ولا يطلب وظيفة إلا لهه، ولا يترك وظيفة إلا لله تعالى.واقرءوا لذلك قول  الله عز وجل:  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ  وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [الأنعام:162-163]، وهذه الآية قد سميناها  آية الوقفية، إذ إن حياة المؤمن وقف على الله تعالى، وكما قدمنا ازرع  واحصد من أجل الله، وابن واهدم من أجل الله؛ إذ حياتك كلها لله، وهكذا أمر  الله رسوله أن يعلنها ليتبعه أتباعه والمؤمنون به،  إِنَّ صَلاتِي   [الأنعام:162]، ويدخل فيها كل العبادات،  وَنُسُكِي  [الأنعام:162] كذلك،  وإن كان المراد به الذبح لله، فكل العبادات نسك؛ لأنها تطهر النفس وتزكيها،   وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي  [الأنعام:162]، هل بقي شيء؟ لا،  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [الأنعام:162].قال:  وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  [النساء:125]، أتدرون  ما الإحسان؟ هل الإحسان يعني التصدق على الفقراء والمساكين؟ اليهود  والنصارى يتصدقون! إذاً ما هو الإحسان؟ الإحسان فسره لنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم لما سأله جبريل: ما الإحسان يا رسول الله؟ فقال: ( الإحسان  أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه )، فإن عجزت ولم تكن تراه فلتعلم أنه يراك، فهاتان  مرتبتان، الأولى عليا والثانية دنيا، فإن عجزت عن الأولى فلا تفوتك  الثانية، فإذا توضأت وكأنك تنظر إلى الله لينظر إلى وضوئك كيف يتم، ولما  تكبر وتدخل في الصلاة صل كأنك تنظر إلى الله وأنت تصلي أمامه، فلا تستطيع  أن تلتفت بعينك وأنت مع الله، ومن ثم تحسن أداء العبادة، ولا تغشها ولا  تدخل فيها ما ليس منها، والذي يدخل العبادة وليس من هذا النوع فلن يستفيد  شيئاً.( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه )، لما يختبرك المعلم كيف يكون حالك ساعة  الاختبار؟ تجتهد في أن تؤدي ذلك العمل على ما يحب هذا المختبر، وذلك خشية  أن تخيب وتخسر، ولذلك لو عرفنا هذا وكنا من أهله ما نزلنا من علياء السماء  إلى هذه الأرض.قال:  وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا   [النساء:125]، أي: مائلة عن كل ألوان الباطل وصنوف الشرك والضلال إلى الحق  المبين وهو عبادة الله وحده، وأخيراً:  وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  خَلِيلًا  [النساء:125]، وما دام الله قد جعله خليلاً له إذاً فملته من  أكمل الملل وأعظمها؛ لأن الله اتخذ صاحب هذه الملة خليلاً له.                                                                      
** إخبار الله سبحانه عن سعة ملكه وعلمه وقدرته                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [النساء:126]، لا تفهموا أن الله محتاج إلى إبراهيم، فلهذا صاحبه  وأحبه واتخذه خليلاً! والخليل من تخلل حبه قلب المحبوب، فإبراهيم تخلل حبه  قلبه، والدليل على أن الله ما اتخذ إبراهيم خليلاً لحاجته إليه وافتقاره  إليه: أن له ما في السموات وما في الأرض، والذي يملك ما في السموات والأرض  يزاحمك على غرفة أو على سيارة؟!  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطًا   [النساء:126]، احتراس من أن يقال: إذاً الله في حاجة إلى إبراهيم، فقد  اتخذه خليلاً له ليعينه أو يساعده، فهذا الكلام باطل؛ لأن الله ليس بعاجز  وليس بمحتاج أو فقير، بدليل أن له ما في السموات وما في الأرض، وهو بكل شيء  محيط؛ لعظم ذاته وقدرته.                                                                                                        
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل  الكتاب ...) وما بعدها من  كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن بعدما درسنا هذه الآيات فهيا نسمعها من التفسير؛ ليتأكد علمنا الذي علمناه بإذن الله تعالى.                                 
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: [ روي أن هذه  الآية:  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   [النساء:123] نزلت لما تلاحى مسلم ويهودي وتفاخرا ] والملاحاة: كلمة من هذا  وكلمة من هذا، قال: [ فزعم اليهودي أن نبيهم وكتابهم ودينهم وجد قبل كتاب  ونبي المسلمين ودينهم فهم أفضل، ورد عليه المسلم بما هو الحق، فحكم الله  تعالى بينهما ]، أي: اختصما فحكم الله بينهما، [ بقوله:  لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ [النساء:123]، أيها  المسلمون،  وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  ]، وإنما  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ  سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا  نَصِيرًا [النساء:123].قال: [  وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:123] من يهود ونصارى، أي: ليس الأمر والشأن بالأماني العذاب، وإنما  الأمر والشأن في هذه القضية ] هو [ أنه سنة الله تعالى في تأثير الكسب  الإرادي على النفس بالتزكية أو التدسية، فمن عمل سوءاً من الشرك والمعاصي،  كمن عمل صالحاً من التوحيد والطاعات يجز بحسبه، فالسوء يخبث النفس فيحرمها  من مجاورة الأبرار، والتوحيد والعمل الصالح يزكيها فيؤهلها لمجاورة الأبرار  ويبعدها عن مجاورة الفجار ]. مرة أخرى، قال: [ وإنما الأمر والشأن في هذه  القضية أنه سنة الله تعالى في تأثير الكسب الإرادي ]، ما معنى الكسب  الإرادي؟ أن تعمل العمل وأنت واع لست بسكران ولا مجنون ولا نائم، أما الخطأ  والنسيان والنوم والجنون فلا يؤاخذ به الإنسان إن عمل عملاً، فالكسب  الإرادي هو الذي يسلب إرادتك.قال: [ في تأثير الكسب الإرادي على النفس ]  بماذا؟ [ بالتزكية أو التدسية ] فإذا كانت الكلمة طيبة أنتجت حسنة، وإن  كانت الكلمة خبيثة أنتجت سيئة، وكذلك كل حركة يعملها الإنسان.قال: [ فمن  عمل سوءاً من الشرك والمعاصي، كمن عمل صالحاً من التوحيد والطاعات يجز  بحسبه ] أي: بحسب عمله، [ فالسوء يخبث النفس فيحرمها من مجاورة الأبرار ]  في الدار الآخرة، [ والتوحيد والعمل الصالح يزكيها فيؤهلها ] ويعدها [  لمجاورة الأبرار، ويبعدها ] في نفس الوقت [ عن مجاورة الفجار ]  والكفار.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا [النساء:123]؛ لأن سنن الله كأحكامه لا يقدر أحد  على تغييرها أو تبديلها، بل تمضي كما هي، فلا ينفع صاحب السوء أحد، ولا يضر  صاحب الحسنات أحد. فقوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ  ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ  وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا [النساء:124]، فإنه تقرير لسنته تعالى في تأثير  الكسب ]، أي: العمل [ على النفس والجزاء بحسب حال النفس زكاة وطهراً وتدسية  وخبثاً، فإنه من يعمل الصالحات وهو مؤمن تطهر نفسه ذكراً كان أو أنثى،  ويتأهل بذلك لدخول الجنة، ولا يظلم مقدار نقير فضلاً عما هو أكثر وأكبر.  وقوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ  وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَاتَّخَذَ  اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا [النساء:125]، إشادة منه تعالى وتفضيل للدين  الإسلامي على سائر الأديان؛ إذ هو قائم على أساس إسلام الوجه لله، وكل  الجوارح تابعة له تدور في فلك طاعة الله تعالى مع الإحسان الكامل، وهو  إتقان العبادة وأداؤها على نحو ما شرعها الله تعالى، واتباع ملة إبراهيم  بعبادة الله تعالى وحده والكفر بما سواه من سائر الآلهة.وقوله تعالى:   وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا [النساء:125]، فيه زيادة تقرير  فضل الإسلام الذي هو دين إبراهيم الذي اتخذه ربه خليلاً.وقوله تعالى:   وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطًا [النساء:126]، زيادة على أنه إخبار بسعة ملك الله  تعالى وسعة علمه وقدرته وفضله؛ فإنه رفعٌ لما قد يتوهم من خلة إبراهيم أن  الله تعالى مفتقر إلى إبراهيم أو أنه في حاجة إليه، فأخبر تعالى أن له ما  في السموات والأرض خلقاً وملكاً، وإبراهيم في جملة ذلك، فكيف يفتقر إليه أو  يحتاج إلى مثله وهو رب كل شيء ومليكه؟! ].                                                                      
** لطيفة                                                                                                   * *
                               لطيفة: فاز إبراهيم عليه السلام بالخلة، فهل هناك خليل  للرحمن سوى إبراهيم؟ نعم وهو رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال: [ وقد شرُف  بالخلة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، والخلة هي الحب الذي يتخلل القلب ويسري  في كل أجزائه.قال: [ وقد شرف بالخلة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ففي الصحيحين  ] أي: البخاري ومسلم، [ أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خطبهم آخر خطبة ] أي: خطب  المؤمنين آخر خطبة في حياته، [ فقال: ( أما بعد: أيها الناس! فلو كنت  متخذاً من أهل الأرض خليلاً لاتخذت أبا بكر بن أبي قحافة خليلاً، ولكن  صاحبكم خليل الله ) ]. أتعرفون أبا بكر ؟ ملايين من إخوانكم المسلمين  يكفرونه ويبغضونه ويلعنونه، ويتقربون بذلك إلى الله! فأي عمى أكثر من هذا  العمى؟! وأي موتٍ أعظم من هذا الموت؟! ولا يسألون ولا يفكرون بعقولهم، إذ  إن أبا بكر هو صاحب رسول الله في الغار، والشاهد عندنا هو الجهل الذي غطى  هذه الأمة وعماها وأضلها.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               والآن مع هداية هذه الآيات الأربع، قال المؤلف: [ من هداية  الآيات: أولاً: ما عند الله لا ينال بالتمني ولكن بالإيمان والعمل الصالح  أو التقوى والصبر والإحسان ]، وأخذنا هذا من قول الله تعالى:  لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:123]. قال: [  من هداية الآيات: أولاً: ما عند الله ]، أي: من النصر والفوز، ومن النعيم  المقيم في الجنة، [ لا ينال بالتمني، ولكن بالإيمان والعمل الصالح ]، وإن  شئت فقل: [ أو التقوى والصبر والإحسان]، وأخذناها هذا من قوله تعالى:   لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ [النساء:123]،  بل  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا [النساء:123]. قال: [ ثانياً: الجزاء أثر طبيعي  للعمل ]، فلو تأخذ إبرة وتغرزها في لحمك فإنك تتأذى، ولو تشرب سماً فإنك  تهلك، ولو تقوم الآن وتسب أحد الإخوان فإنه سيرد عليك، إذاً فالجزاء أثر  طبيعي لا يتخلف أبداً، [ وهو معنى:  مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  *   وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ  مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ  [النساء:123-124].ثالثاً:  فضل الإسلام على سائر الأديان ]، وأخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ [النساء:125]، فمن يسلم  وجهه لله سوى المسلم؟ المسلم الذي يعطي قلبه ووجهه لله، وكل حياته وقف على  الله عز وجل حتى يموت، وفي نفس الوقت هو موحد لا يلتفت إلى غير الله، ولا  يعرف من يدعوه أو يناديه أو يستغيث به غير الله، فهو على ملة إبراهيم عليه  السلام.قال: [ رابعاً: شرف إبراهيم عليه السلام باتخاذه ربه خليلاً ]، وسبب  اتخاذ ربه له خليلاً أنه أول من هاجر في سبيل الله، فترك دياره وأهله  وأولاده وأمواله، وذلك لما حُكِم عليه بالإعدام فنجاه الله وسلمه، وقال:   إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  *  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ  [الصافات:99-100]، وترك أرض بابل والعراق واتجه غرباً حتى  وصل إلى مصر، وهذه واحدة، والثانية: أنه امتحن بأن يبني لله بيتاً في جبال  فاران، وأعظم من هذه أن الله ابتلاه بأن يذبح ولده، فهل تردد إبراهيم؟ لا  والله، بل أخذت هاجر إسماعيل وطيبته وألبسته أحسن الثياب، ثم أتى به  إبراهيم إلى منى وتله على جبينه على الأرض والمدية في يده وأراد ذبحه؛ لأن  الله أمره بذلك. قال: [ خامساً: غنى الله تعالى عن سائر مخلوقاته، وافتقار  سائر مخلوقاته إليه عز وجل ]، وأخذنا هذا من قول الله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ  مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  مُحِيطًا [النساء:126]، والله تعالى أسأل أن يرد إخواننا وأمتنا إلى كتاب  الله عز وجل، فيجتمعون عليه في مساجدهم ويتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، فتنتهي  المذهبية والفرقة والعنتريات وأوضار الحياة وأوساخها؛ إذ والله لا نجاة إلا  بهذا، إما أن نعود إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله بصدق، فإذا أذن المغرب لن تجد  رجلاً في الأسواق ولا في الشوارع ولا في البيوت، إذ كل المؤمنين في بيت  ربهم، وطول العمر وهم كذلك، فهل يبقى جاهل؟ لا والله، بل إذا انتفى الجهل  لا يبقى الظلم والشر والخبث، ولا حيلة إلا هذه، ولنذكر أن الشيوعية لما  بدأت كانت تلزم المواطنين بأن يجتمعوا حتى في الصحراء ليتلقوا معارف  البلشفية الحمراء، حتى في عدن فعلوا بهم هذا، ونحن يؤذن المؤذن لصلاة فتجد  هذا يغني، وهذا يلعب، وهذا يرقص، إذاً فكيف نرجع إلى الله؟ مستحيل بدون  علم،  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ [فاطر:28]،  ومن شك فلينظر أعلمنا في أي قرية أتقانا لله عز وجل والله العظيم، وأجهلنا  بالله أخبثنا، أتريد بياناً أعظم من هذا؟فهيا نعود على الله تعالى، ما  نستطيع، لم؟ مقيدون مكبلون؟! لا والله، وإنما شهواتنا وأطماعنا وشياطيننا،  وإلا فالأصل أنه إذا دقت الساعة السادسة توضأ واحمل زوجتك وأولادك إلى  المسجد القريب منك، وصلوا المغرب واجلسوا جلوسنا هذا لتتعلموا الكتاب  والحكمة، وعند ذلك لا يبقى جاهل أو ظالم، وهذا هو الطريق، فاللهم اهد هذه  الأمة إليه.وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (68)  
الحلقة (292)
تفسير سورة النساء  (71)


كان العرف السائد عند العرب في الجاهلية منع الميراث عن المرأة والطفل،  وعدم مراعاة حق اليتيم، فجاء الإسلام مقرراً حق المرأة والطفل في الإرث،  وحض على المحافظة على مال اليتيم، وأنزل الله آيات تتلى بهذا الشأن من أول  النساء، ولا زالت تساؤلات بعض الصحابة حول هذا الشأن قائمة، فأنزل الله مرة  أخرة الآيات المتعلقة بهذا الأمر قطعاً للتساؤلات، وتأكيداً على هذه  الحقوق.                     
فضل طلب العلم وأهميته لتزكية النفس                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده )، فحقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومعنا أربع آيات لو كنا صادقين في  الطلب والحصول على العلم فلا نتجاوزها حتى نحفظها عن ظهر قلب، ونفهمها  فهماً صحيحاً سليماً، ووطنا النفس على أن نعمل بها عملاً صحيحاً سليماً،  ولكن للأسف أننا هبطنا، فمن قرون كنا في علياء السماء نقود البشرية  ونسودها، لكن احتالوا علينا فهبطنا، فإذا قرأنا لا نفهم، وإذا سمعنا لا  نحفظ، وإذا علمنا لا نعمل إلا من رحم الله.فهيا نجرب أنفسنا في هذه الآيات  الأربع، فنتناول كل ليلة آية منها، ونجدُّ في حفظها وفهمها، لا سيما الذين  ما حفظوا من القرآن شيئاً كالعوام، والعجب أنهم يسمعون كلام الناس فيحكونه  كما سمعوه، وتتعدد الأحاديث بينهم فيرددونها، ويسمع أحدهم آية تكرر أربعين  مرة ما يحفظها! ففسروا لنا هذه الظاهرة يا علماء النفس! يا علماء  الاجتماع!فهذه أم الفضل رضي الله تعالى عنها أم عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله  عنهما تقول: ( صليت المغرب وراء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرأ  بالمرسلات فحفظتها )، فائتني بمرأة أو رجل من عوام المسلمين يسمع المرسلات  عشرة أيام، والله ما يحفظها، كيف هذا؟! لأنهم كانوا طالعين ونحن هابطون،  والآن قد عرفنا جيلاً عايشناه يسمع أغنية لعاهرة أو ماجن في الإذاعة أو في  التلفاز فيحفظها بألفاظها ولهجتها، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم، فما هو السر؟ أولئك  كانوا طالعين ونحن هابطون، وكلمة الحق والخير ما نحفظها ولا نُعنى بها!  وكلمة الشر والطعن والسب تحفظ بصورة جيدة ونحكيها ونعيدها!مرة أخرى: كيف  الخروج من هذه الظلمة التي وقعت فيها أمة النور؟ والجواب وليس سواه من  جواب: أن نعود كما بدأ رسول الله وأصحابه، فقد قال تعالى:  هُوَ الَّذِي  بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ  [الجمعة:2]، أي: العوام،  رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [الجمعة:2]، فأهل القرية من قرانا المنتسبة إلى الإسلام  يتعاهدون أنه إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف العمل، فيا فلاح! الق  بالمسحاة من يدك وتوضأ وتعال إلى المسجد، ويا تاجر! أغلق باب تجارتك، ويا  صانع! ارم الحديد من يدك، ويا أم فلان! اتركي ما في يدك، فيؤذن للمغرب وأهل  القرية كلهم في المسجد، رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً، فيصلون المغرب كما صلينا،  ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا، فالنساء وراء الستار تحفظهن وتسترهن، والبنون الأطفال  كالملائكة صفوف، والفحول كما أنتم، والمعلم والمربي أمامهم، فليلة يتعلمون  آية ويتغنون بها ويحفظونها، وتشرح لهم وتفسر لهم، ويتذوقونها وتملأ قلوبهم  نوراً ومعرفة، وفي اليوم الثاني سنة من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يتغنون بها ويحفظونها ويبين لهم المراد منها، والكل عزم وتصميم على أن يعمل  بما علم، وهكذا يوماً بعد يوم، وشهراً بعد شهر، وعاماً بعد يوم، فتصبح تلك  القرية كالملائكة، ولاختفى كل مظاهر الشر والخبث والفساد، وحل محل ذلك  الإخاء والمودة والطهر والصفاء، وكأنهم أسرة واحدة.وأهل المدن ذات المناطق  المتعددة، وأهل كل حي ومنطقة يوسعون جامعهم حتى يتسع لهم، ثم يلتزمون بهذه  الرجعة الصادقة إلى منهج أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا دقت الساعة  السادسة وقف العمل، فتطهر الرجال والنساء وأقبلوا على بيت ربهم ليتعلموا  الكتاب والحكمة، وأقسم بالله الذي لا إله غيره لتختفي مظاهر الخيانة والغش  والشح والكبر والكذب والباطل، وتصبح تلك البلاد كأنهم أيام الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ولم يبق مظهراً من مظاهر الشح ولا البخل ولا الشحاذة ولا  التعاسة ولا السرقة، بل كل هذا ينتهي؛ لأنهم بعد عام أو عامين يصبحون  علماء،  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]،  ومن أراد البرهنة فلينظر في عالمهم في قريته أو مدينته، أليس هو أتقاهم  لله؟ والله لأتقاهم لله، وأقسم بالله على ذلك، والسر والسبب هو العلم، أي:  عرفوا ربهم فأحبوه وخافوه، أما أن نعيش في ظلمة الجهل ونريد أن نكمل ونسعد  ونسود فمستحيل هذا.لكن قد يقول القائل -وقالوها حتى في الحلقة-: ما هذا  التأخر؟! أيريدون منا أن نعود من جديد إلى كذا فنترك العمل ونأتي كلنا  للمسجد؟! فقلنا لهم: إن أئمتكم وهداتكم الذين اتبعتموهم وقلدتموهم ومشيتم  وراءهم من اليهود والنصارى إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل، فهيا نمشي  إلى باريس عاصمة الكفر، أو إلى لندن، أو إلى برلين، أو إلى مكان شئت من  بلاد الكفر، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل وذهبوا إلى المراقص والملاهي  والملاعب والعبث حتى نصف الليل، ونحن لا نذهب إلى بيوت ربنا! مسحورون أم  عميان أم ماذا أصابنا؟! ولذلك لن ترتفع مظاهر الظلم والخبث والشر والفساد،  بل والشرك والبدع والضلالات والهلاك إلا إذا سلكنا مسلك رسول الله  وأصحابه.وهذا طبيب عظام وقلب يجلس معنا يقول: ما إن رجعنا إلى هذه الحلقة  حتى طبنا وطهرنا! إي نعم، إذ كيف تسمع عن الله وتعيش عاماً أو عامين أو  ثلاثة ويبقى ظلمة في نفسك؟ مستحيل، فالماء والصابون يطهران الأبدان،  والحكمة والكتاب تطهران القلوب والأرواح، فكل الجرائم والموبقات والشر  والفساد هي نتيجة الجهل وظلمته، ولا لوم على ذلك.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويستفتونك في النساء قل الله يفتيكم فيهن ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          فهيا بنا نتغنى بهذه الآية الأولى من الأربع، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي النِّسَاءِ قُلِ اللَّهُ  يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي  يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ  وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ  وَأَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:127]. وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي  النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:127]، أي: يطلبون الفتيا في شأنهن،  قُلِ اللَّهُ  يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ  [النساء:127]، أي: قل يا رسول الله: الله يفتيكم  فيهن.وهذه الآية الكريمة نزل بيانها في أول السورة، وبقي بعض المستضعفين أو  بعض ضعفاء الإيمان يترددون، إذ ما أطاقوا التشريع المفاجئ الذي يقضي على  عادات عاشوا عليها قروناً، فكانوا يستفتون من جديد، أي: يسألون الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فأخبر تعالى الرسول فقال له:  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ   [النساء:127]، أي: يطلبون الفتيا منك يا رسول الله، فقال الله له: قل لهم:   قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ  [النساء:127]، أي: في النساء.  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي النِّسَاءِ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ   [النساء:127] أولاً،  وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي  يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ  وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ  وَأَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:127]، يجزيكم به كاملاً  وافياً.                                
 أمر الله لأوصياء اليتامى أن يعطوا اليتامى أموالهم إذا بلغوا سن الرشد                                                                                                    
                               نعود إلى الآيات التي أحالهم الله تعالى عليها، وقد تقدمت  في أول السورة، فقال تعالى:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ   [النساء:2]، أي: أعطوا اليتامى أموالهم يا أولياء، وهذا أمر من الله تعالى؛  لأنهم ما كانوا يعتبرون اليتيم أهلاً للمال، وإنما اليتيم يأكل ويشرب حتى  يكبر وهم مسئولون عنه، ولا يعترفون بإرث لليتيم أبداً، وقد عاشوا على هذا  قروناً كثيرة، فجاء القرآن يبطل الجاهلية ويوجد العدل والإسلام.                                                                      
                                                              نهي الله لأوصياء اليتامى أن يستبدلوا أموال اليتامى الجيدة بأموالهم الرديئة                                                                                                    
                                 وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2]،  وهذا قد عرفناه فينا لما جهلنا، وذلك أن الولي أو الوصي كان يأخذ مال  اليتيم الجيد وينسب إليه الرديء، فمثلاً: الشاة السمينة لليتيم يذبحها  الولي له ويترك لليتيم الشاة الهزيلة الضعيفة!  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا  الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2]، أي: تعطوا اليتامى الرديء من الغنم  والإبل والتمر، بل ومن كل الأموال المتنوعة، وتأخذوا أنتم الجيد بحجة أن  اليتيم ما له قيمة، أو ليس له حاجة إلى ذلك، فأبطل الله تعالى هذا نهائياً.  وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  [النساء:2]، فمال اليتيم طيب  يبقى له، ومالكم خبيث يبقى لكم، أما أن تستبدلوا الطيب بالخبيث فلا، وأما  كونهم يعطون الطيب لليتيم ويأخذون الخبيث فهذا مستحيل، إذ ما يخطر هذا  ببالهم، وإنما الذي يعملونه أنهم يأكلون الطيب من مال اليتيم ويستبدلونه  بغير الجيد.                                                                      
 نهي الله لأوصياء اليتامى أن يخلطوا أموالهم بأموال اليتامى فيأكلوها جميعاً                                                                                                    
                                 وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ   [النساء:2]، فيخلطونها مع أموالهم ويأكلونها. وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ  [النساء:2]، أي: افصلوا بين مالكم وبين  مال اليتامى؛ لأن هذا الخلط يسهل عليهم أن يأكلوا أموال اليتامى، وبالتالي  فلا بد من فصل المال.ثم قال تعالى:  إِنَّهُ  [النساء:2]، أي: هذا الخلط  وهذا الأكل،  كَانَ حُوبًا  [النساء:2]، والحوب هو الإثم العظيم، وهي كلمة  أفظع من كلمة: إثم وذنب.                                                                      
 إرشاد الله لأولياء اليتامى إلى ترك الزواج منهن وطلب ما طاب من النساء من غيرهن   
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي  الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:3]، أي:  يكون عند الرجل يتيمة دميمة ما يرغب فيها، ولكن مالها كثير، فيرغب أن  يتزوجها ليأكل مالها، فأمره الله تعالى أن يزوجها غيره وأن يعطيها مالها،  وله أن ينكح ما طاب ولذ من النساء، سواء اثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع، أما أن  يحتكر هذه المرأة لمالها فلا يتزوجها ولا يحسن إليها، وذلك لأجل أنها ذات  مال، فهذا لا يصلح من المسلم ولا ينبغي أن يكون بعد اليوم، فقد أبطل الله  تلك العادة أو ذلك الخلق السيئ. وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا   [النساء:3]، والقسط والإقساط هو العدل، يقال: أقسط يقسط إذا عدل، وقسط  ويقسط إذا جار وظلم،  وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ   [النساء:3]، كما تيسر لكم، واتركوا هذه المؤمنة الدميمة ومالها.  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي النِّسَاءِ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا  يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ   [النساء:127]، وقد قلنا: إن اليتيمة الدميمة ذات المال لا يزوجها لغيره،  وإنما يتزوجها لأجل مالها، فيسيء إليها ولا يحبها ولا يعطيها حقها، إذاً  فما هو الإرشاد الصحيح؟ أن يزوجها غيره ويعطيها مالها. فِي يَتَامَى  النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ  [النساء:127]،  وشيء آخر وهو أن تكون عنده اليتيمة وما عندها مال فيحرمها من المهر، فبدل  أن يعطيها مهر المثل يعطيها شيئاً تافهاً، ويقول لها: أنتِ ابنتي، أنت من  عائلتي، لم نعطيك الخمسين والستين ألفاً؟!  لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ  لَهُنَّ  [النساء:127]، أي: من المهور  وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ   [النساء:127].وهذا كله تقدم في أول السورة، وما زالت الاستفهامات، فهم  يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأجابه الله فقال: قل لهم يارسولنا:   قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:127]، أي: القرآن  فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي  لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ  [النساء:127]، أي: من المهور   وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ   [النساء:127]، والمستضعفون من الولدان هم اليتامى الذين لا حق لهم في هذا  المال، فالوصي أو الولي هو الذي يتصرف فيه، فينفق كما شاء، والولد لما يكبر  يأخذ ماله، والمهم أنهم كانوا لا يحترمون أموال اليتامى، ولا يعرفون حظاً  لها أبداً عند الله، فجاء القرآن الكريم فبين لهم الطريق، وهو أن  المستضعفين من الولدان يجب أن ترعى أموالهم وتحفظ وتنمى، ولا يؤكل منها إلا  بقدر الحاجة كما قال تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ  الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا  وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:5]، والسفهاء  هم الأطفال الصغار والنساء وفاقدي العقل والحصافة العقلية، فهؤلاء عيال  الله يجب أن تحافظوا على أموالهم.                                                                     
 المال عصب الحياة فلا يعطى إلا لمن يحسن التصرف فيه 
                                وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  [النساء:5]، وذلك كأن يكون عندك يتيم لا يعرف أن  يبيع ويشتري، فلا يصح أن تعطيه المال، وإنما احجر عليه، وكذلك أخوك -وإن  كان أكبر منك سناً- إن كان لا يحسن التصرف بالمال، وإنما يبذره ويفسده، فلا  يحل لك أن تعطيه هذا المال، وأيضاً زوجتك -والمرأة أضعف في هذا الباب- إن  كانت لا تحسن التصرف في المال، فلا يجوز لك أن تعطيها هذا المال، فهؤلاء هم  السفهاء الذين لا يحسنون التصرف في المال لا بالبيع ولا بالشراء ولا  بالأخذ ولا بالعطاء، وبالتالي فلا تعطوهم أموالكم. الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ قِيَامًا [النساء:5]، أي: حياتكم قائمة على المال، أما يقولون:  المال قوام الأعمال؟ فإذا كان هناك امرأة أو ولد أو رجل وكان سفيهاً ليس  بحكيم ولا عاقل، فلا تعطوهم أموالهم، وإنما تصرفوا أنتم فيها ونموها لهم  واحفظوها. ثم بعد ذلك  وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا  النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ [النساء:6]، أي: إذا بلغ اليتيم الثامنة عشرة أو بلغ سن  البلوغ فامتحنه أولاً، كأن تعطيه ألفاً ليشتري لكم ما تحتاجون إليه من  الأطعمة، أو أعطه شاة ليبيعها في السوق، وانظر كيف يتصرف؟ وهل يجيد الشراء  والبيع أم لا؟ فإذا ابتليته وامتحنته واختبرته ونجح فأعطه ماله، أما ما دام  سفيهاً فلا يحل لك أن تعطيه المال،  وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا  وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا [النساء:6]، أي: أن بعض الأوصياء على مال  اليتيم يكثر من النفقة والأكل والشرب من مال اليتيم قبل أن يكبر اليتيم،  وذلك خشية أن يكبر ويتسلم ماله، وهذه طباع بعض البشر، فإذا لم يهذب الإنسان  نفسه ويؤدبها ويصلحها فهذه هي حقائقها. وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا  [النساء:6]، فبدل أن يذبح شاة يذبح شاتين، وبدل أن يأتي بقنطار من الدقيق  يأتي بقنطارين،  وَبِدَارًا [النساء:6]، أي: مبادرة،  أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا  [النساء:6]، أي: مخافة أن يكبروا، وهكذا في اليتامى قال تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، فما ترك الله شيئاً تتعلق بحياة المؤمنين إلا بينه في كتابه  وبينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته، وإنما جهل الناس القرآن فما  قرءوه.ومع هذا وبعد الذي سمعتموه في أول السورة قال تعالى يخاطب حبيبه صلى  الله عليه وسلم:  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي النِّسَاءِ [النساء:127]، ما لهن  وما عليهن  قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ [النساء:127]، وقد أفتاكم في  الآيات السابقة  وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى  النِّسَاءِ [النساء:127]، وقد بينه تعالى  اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا  كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ  مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ [النساء:127]، أي: اليتامى والسفهاء وإن كانوا أولادك،   وَأَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  [النساء:127]، قل أو كثر،  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيمًا  [النساء:127]، فيجزي به لعلمه به، فأدبهم وعلمهم طرق الخير ودعاهم إليها،  وواعدهم بالجزاء الأوفى، فهذا هو الله رب العالمين.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          فهيا نسمع هذه الآية من التفسير لنتأكد من صحة ما علمنا.                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال المؤلف: [ معنى الآيات: هذه الآيات الأربع ]، ونحن قد  قرأنا منها آية فقط، [ كل آية منها تحمل حكماً شرعياً خاصاً ]، يجب على  المؤمنين أن يعرفوه وأن يطبقوه.قال: [ فالأولى: نزلت ]، أي: هذه الآية، [  إجابة لتساؤلات من بعض الأصحاب ] أي: هذه الآية نزلت استجابة الله لعباده  المؤمنين لما أخذوا يتساءلون، فأنزلها الله ليبين لهم حكمه فيما هم شاكين  فيه أو مترددين.قال: [ نزلت إجابة لتساؤلات من بعض الأصحاب ]، أي: أصحاب  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، [ حول حقوق النساء ما لهن ]، أي: من حقوق، [  وما عليهن ]، أي: من حقوق، [ لأن العرف-المعتاد-الذي كان سائداً في  الجاهلية كان يمنع النساء والأطفال من الميراث بالمرة ]، إذ ماذا تصنع  المرأة بالمال؟ فهي زوجة والزوج ينفق عليها! وكذلك الأولاد الصغار لا  يدفعون عن الحي ولا يقاتلون عدواً، وبالتالي فلا حاجة لهم إلى المال! إذاً  فأطعموهم واسقوهم واكسوهم، فهذا هو العرف في الجاهلية.قال: [ لأن العرف  الذي كان سائداً في الجاهلية كان يمنع النساء والأطفال ] من ماذا؟ قال: [  من الميراث بالمرة، وكان اليتامى لا يراعى لهم جانب ولا يحفظ لهم حق ]؛  لأنهم صغار ما يدافعون ولا يكسبون، [ فلذا نزلت الآيات الأولى من هذه  السورة ] التي تدارسناها، [ وقررت حق المرأة والطفل في الإرث، وحضت على  المحافظة على مال اليتيم، وكثرت التساؤلات لعل قرآناً ينزل إجابة لهم، حيث  اضطربت نفوسهم لما نزل ] في أول السورة.قال: [ فنزلت هذه الآية الكريمة  تردهم إلى ما في أول السورة ]، وارجعوا إلى أول السورة، [ وأنه الحكم  النهائي في القضية، فلا مراجعة بعد هذه ] والحكم الموجود هناك في أول  السورة هو الحكم النهائي، فليس هناك تردد.قال: [ فلا مراجعة بعد هذه، فقال  تعالى وهو يخاطب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ فِي  النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:127]، أي: وما زالوا يستفتونك في النساء ]، لماذا قال:   وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ [النساء:127] بصيغة المضارع؟ والجواب: جاء بصيغة  المضارع ليشير إلى أن السؤال يتجدد، [ وما زالوا يستفتونك في النساء، أي:  في شأن ما لهن وما عليهن من حقوق، كالإرث والمهر وما إلى ذلك، قل لهم أيها  الرسول:  اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ [النساء:127] ] واسترح أنت يا  رسولنا، [ وقد أفتاكم فيهن وبين لكم ما لهن وما عليهن ]، فلمَ هذا التردد  وهذا الشك؟قال: [ وقوله تعالى:  وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ  فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ  وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنكِحُوهُنَّ [النساء:127] ] أي: لا تعطونهن ما كتب  لهن من واجب، وترغبون أن تنكحوهن، أي: تتزوجوا بهن.قال: [ وقوله تعالى:   وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ  اللَّاتِي لا تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ  تَنكِحُوهُنَّ [النساء:127]، أي: وما يتلى عليكم في يتامى النساء في أول  السورة شافٍ لكم لا تحتاجون معه إلى من يفتيكم أيضاً؛ إذ بين لكم أن من  كانت تحته يتيمة دميمة-غير جميلة-لا يرغب في نكاحها فليعطها مالها وليزوجها  غيره وليتزوج هو من شاء ] من النساء، [ ولا يحل له أن يحبسها في بيته لأجل  مالها ] فلا يتزوجها ولا يزوجها، ويبقى كلما جاء من يخطبها يرد عليه: ما  هي مستعدة للزواج! أو أن هذا الزوج غير صالح!... اتق الله، ومشى خطوتين ثم  عاد إليك فقال: ما هي أوامر الله؟ إذاً تعال ابق معنا شهراً أو شهرين حتى  تعرف أوامر الله، ثم بعد أن عرف أوامر الله، قال: وما هي نواهي الله؟ فيقال  له: اجلس معنا أيضاً وسنعلمك نواهي الله، فالخمر والزنا والربا والكذب  والغش والخداع والكبر والعجب والشرك وغيرها من نواهي الله عز وجل، وعند ذلك  تستطيع أن تتقي الله، أما ترون في أمة الإسلام من ألف سنة هل تحققت لها  ولاية الله؟ لأفراد فقط، والسبب في ذلك أنهم ما عرفوا الله ولا عرفوا ما  يحب ولا ما يكره.وأخيراً: هل نحن مستعدون لأن نطلب العلم من هذه الليلة؟ يا  إخواننا! إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء فأغلق الدكان، سواء كنت حلاقاً أو  قصاراً، يا صاحب المقهى! أغلقها وتوضأ وائت إلى مسجد حيك أو قريتك، فتجلس  أنت وكل أهل الحي والقرية كجلوسنا هذا، وتأخذون تتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة،  وبعد أن صليتم العشاء امش إلى دكانك وإلى مقهاك إن شئت، أما هذه الساعة فلا  بد من أن نطلب العلم فيها، ووالله لا نجاة من هذه المحنة ومما يتوقع لهذه  الأمة إلا إذا عادت إلى هذا الطريق، فتتخلى عن الكبر والعجب والدعوى  الباطلة وحب المال، وتعكف في بيوت ربها بين يدي علمائها تتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة.إذاً: وصانا ربنا فهيا فلننفذ وصية ربنا، فالذين يعرفون أوامر الله  ونواهيه يتقونه، والذين ما يعرفون أوامر الله ولا نواهيه يجب عليهم أولاً  أن يعرفوه.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض ولقد  وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم وإياكم أن اتقوا الله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
           وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ  وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ  أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيًّا حَمِيدًا  [النساء:131]. وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا  [النساء:131]، أي: وإن جحدتم الله ولم  تتقوه، فماذا يحصل؟ قال:  فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الأَرْضِ  [النساء:131]، أي: أنه ليس في حاجة إليكم، فهو غنى عنكم، فلا  يحتاج إلى عبادتكم ولا طاعتكم، إذ ما شرعها إلا من أجلكم فقط. وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ  [النساء:131] وما زال،  غَنِيًّا  [النساء:131]، عن كل ما سواه،   حَمِيدًا  [النساء:131]، أي: محموداً في الأرض والسماء، إذ كل الكون يحمده،  فأنت لما تنظر في أي آلة تقول: إن الذي صنعها عليم، فحمدته وتشكره، فانظر  إلى أي شيء في هذا الكون فتقول: إن خالقه عظيم، وهو الغني الحميد.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلاً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى  بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:132]. وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ [النساء:132]، معشر المستمعين! عرفتم أن لله ما في السموات  وما في الأرض، وموقنون ومؤمنون بهذا؟ إذاً عليكم ألا تتزلفوا ولا تتملقوا  ولا تذلوا ولا تهونوا إلا له هو سبحانه، بل لا ترجوا ولا تطمعوا ولا ترغبوا  ولا تسألوا ولا ترفعوا أيديكم ولا تطلبوا شيئاً أبداً إلا من الله، إذ ليس  هناك من يملك شيئاً إلا الله، وفهمك واعتقادك أن لله ما في السموات وما في  الأرض يصرفك عن الخلق كلهم صرفاً كاملاً، ويربطك بالله ارتباطاً وثيقاً،  فلا تبرح أن تسأل وتتضرع إليه في كل حاجاتك؛ لأنه هو الذي له ما في السموات  وما في الأرض، ولو عرف إخوانكم هذا فهل سيبيعون الخمر من أجل القوت؟ وهل  سيتعاطون الربا من أجل المال؟ وهل سيسبون أو يشتمون العلماء من أجل  الوظيفة؟ لا والله، لكنهم ما عرفوا ذلك، إذ لو عرفه كما عرفنا والله ما  أصبح قلبه يتقلب إلا في الله، فهو الذي يغنيه، وهو الذي يرزقه، وهو الذي  يشفيه، وهو الذي يعزه، وهو الذي يعطيه، وهو الذي يميته، وهو الذي يحييه، إذ  الله مالك ما في السموات وما في الأرض، وما بقي سيدي عبد الرحمن ولا عبد  القادر ولا رسول الله ولا خديجة ولا فاطمة ولا الحسين ولا البدوي؛ لأن  هؤلاء لا يملكون شيئاً، بل والله ولا ذرة في الكون، إذاً فكيف تقبل عليهم  بقلبك وتناديهم بلسانك: يا سيدي فلان! يا رجال البلاد!وعندنا مظاهر عجيبة  ولا نلومهم؛ لأننا ما علمناهم، فهم جهلاء يعيشون في ظلمة الجهل، فمن علمهم؟  ومن عرفهم؟ ومن قرع أبوابهم وناداهم: أن احضروا بيوت الله لتتعلموا الكتاب  والحكمة؟ لا أحد.ومن هذه المظاهر: تجد الرجل في يده المسبحة وهو يذكر الله  بأعظم ذكر: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، ولما  تأخذه غفوة من النوم فتسقط المسبحة من يده فيقول: يا سيدي فلان! فهو يصرخ:  لا إله إلا الله، لا معبود إلا الله، لا مغني ولا معطي ولا ضار ولا نافع  إلا الله، ولما تسقط المسبحة من يده: يا سيدي فلان! فأين معنى لا إله إلا  الله؟ إنه ما عرف الله، وآخر يكتب على السيارة: يا فاطمة، أو يا حسين، فلا  إله إلا الله!فلا لوم عليهم لأننا ما علمناهم، وهم كذلك ما طلبوكم حتى  تعلموهم، فقد أعرضوا وأدبروا وأكبوا على دنياهم وأوساخهم، إذاً فالورطة  عامة لنا ولهم إلا من شاء الله.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن يشأ يذهبكم أيها الناس ويأت بآخرين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَيَأْتِ بِآخَرِينَ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ قَدِيرًا [النساء:133]. إِنْ يَشَأْ  يُذْهِبْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَيَأْتِ بِآخَرِينَ [النساء:133]، إي  والله العظيم، أما أذهب عاداً وثمود؟ يا سكان الجزيرة أين عاد؟ في حضرموت  وما حواليها إلى عدن والشحر، تلك الأرض كانت لأعظم دولة في الكون، واقرءوا:   وَالْفَجْرِ  *  وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ  [الفجر:1-2]، هل الله يحلف؟ إي والله،  فهذه يمين وقسم،  وَالْفَجْرِ  *  وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ   *  وَالشَّفْعِ  وَالْوَتْرِ   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَسْرِ   *  هَلْ فِي ذَلِكَ قَسَمٌ  لِذِي حِجْرٍ  [الفجر:1-5]، أي: لصاحب عقل، أما الذي لا عقل له كالبهيمة لا  يفهم اليمين ولا القسم، وقال تعالى أيضاً:  أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ  رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ  *  ارم ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ   *  الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ  مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ  [الفجر:6-8]، فقد كان طول الرجل اثنين وثلاثين  ذراعاً، فإذا كان طوله ثلاثين ذراعاً أو ستين ذراعاً فكم ستكون طول وعرض  الغرفة؟! بل البيت كم سيكون طوله وعرضه؟! الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا  فِي الْبِلادِ [الفجر:8]، ومع ذلك فقد انتهت وأزالها الله وأبادها، وما زال  التاريخ البشري إلى الآن عند الفلاحين يسمونها: قرة العجوز، والقَرة  والقِرة بالعامية تعني: آخر يوم في الشتاء شديد البرودة، وذلك لأن عجوزاً  من هذه الأمة دخلت في داخل جبل وظنت أنها نجت، ففي اليوم الثامن دخلت إليها  الريح حتى أخرجتها وفلقت رأسها على باب الجحر، ثم رحل المؤمنون مع نبيهم  هود صلى الله عليه وسلم وتركوا الديار ونجاهم الله بإيمانهم، فنزلوا بمدائن  صالح، وهي إلى الآن موجودة وكأنك تشاهدها وتشاهد صناعاتهم وعجائبهم،  فالجبال كانوا يتخذونها غرفاً وحجرات، وامش لتنظرها، لكن لا يسمح لك أن تمر  بها وأنت تغني أو تضحك، والرسول قد قال: ( إذا مررتم بها فلا تضحكوا  وابكوا، فإن لم تبكوا فتباكوا )، ثم كثر عددهم وأصبحوا أمة عظيمة، فبعث  الله فيهم رسوله صالحاً، فكفروا به وعقروا الناقة فأبادهم الله تعالى، فأين  هم الآن؟!أما قوم لوط في غربهم، فالآن هناك بحيرة لوط موجودة عند الأردن  وفلسطين تسمى بالبحر الميت، إذ تحولت البلاد إلى بحيرة، وحتى هذه البحيرة  ليس فيها حوت ولا حيوان،  جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا [هود:82].ونحن  للأسف آثارنا الباطل فانتشر فينا الشرك والوثنيات والفجور، فمضت فترة ما  بين قرية وقرية في بلاد المسلمين لا تجتازها إلا بعملة، بل والقرية الواحدة  تجد فيها الثلاث الطرق والأربع الطرق!إذاً: انتظروا، فسلط الله علينا  أعداءنا، وها هو تعالى قد نفعنا بدعوة الإسلام وعاد الاستقلال، وهانحن نضحك  على الله، فأعرضنا عن ذكره وكتابه إعراضاً كاملاً، فلا إله إلا الله! فلو  تنظر بعين القلب لقلت: لا إله إلا الله، إن يوماً عجباً سينزل بديار  المسلمين، بل أعظم من محنة تسليط اليهود والنصارى علينا؛ لأننا نضحك على  الله، فقلنا: تحررنا واستقللنا، والإسلام ليس تطبيق في بلاد المسلمين، بل  إن أكثر البلاد بهذه الطريقة من انتشار الشر والخبث فيها. إِنْ يَشَأْ  يُذْهِبْكُمْ [النساء:133]، إما أن يذهب قوتكم ووجودكم، أو يذهب أموالكم،  أو يذهب ما عندكم من نعم أخرى. وَيَأْتِ بِآخَرِينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى  ذَلِكَ قَدِيرًا [النساء:133]، و(قدير) أبلغ من قادر، وقد فعل، ولننظر ما  حولنا وما بعدنا وما قبلنا.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (من كان يريد ثواب الدنيا فعند الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ  ثَوَابُ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا  [النساء:134]. مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:134]،  تريدون الدنيا؟ اعبدوا الله يعطيكم الدنيا والآخرة، فإذا كنتم صادقين  تريدون الغنى والمال والراحة والسعادة فهذا موجود عند الله، فأطيعوه يتحقق  لكم ويزيدكم الآخرة أيضاً، وما دمتم راغبين في الدنيا وتريدونها حتى أعرضتم  عن الله وكتابه وذكره أُعلمكم بأن الله عز وجل عنده ثواب الدنيا والآخرة،  فاطلبوا منه تعالى، فإن قيل: يا شيخ! وكيف نعبده؟ هذا كتابه وهذا رسوله وما  قال: اعتقدوه بقلوبكم اعتقدناه، وافق عقولنا أو خالفها، أمرنا أن نقول  قلنا، أمرنا أن نسكت سكتنا، أمرنا أن نعمل عملنا. مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ  ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا  [النساء:134]، واسمع بعدها فقال:  فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ  ثَوَابُ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  [النساء:134]، أي: ليس فقط ثواب الدنيا  عند الله، بل الآخرة أيضاً، والدنيا فانية وثوابها دنانير ودراهم وطعام،  وينتهي كل ذلك بمرض أو بموت، لكن ثواب الآخرة وجزاؤها دائم.إذاً: أيها  العاملون! أيها المتكالبون على الدنيا! ندلكم على أن الله عنده دنياكم  بكاملها والآخرة أيضاً، إذاً فأطيعوا الله تحصلوا على السعادتين: الدنيا  والآخرة، وهذا كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى.  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا  بَصِيرًا  [النساء:134]، فكل الأصوات يسمعها الله تعالى حتى أصوات النمل،  فقد سجل لنا القرآن خطبة النملة بالحرف الواحد، واقرءوا قوله تعالى من سورة  النمل:  قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ  لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ   [النمل:18]، فقد كان سليمان يستعرض قواه العسكرية ليغزو ويفتح العالم  ولينشر دين الإيمان والطهر والصفاء والعدل والرخاء، فاستعرض يوماً جيوشه  والجيوش ماشية وإذا بنملة عند قرية من قراها ترفع صوتها فتقول:  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ  [النمل:18]، فلا إله إلا  الله! ما أذكاها! ما أفطنها! ما أجل أدبها! حين قالت:  وَهُمْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ  [النمل:18]، أما لو كانوا يشعرون بكم ما يطئونكم ولا  يقتلونكم، لكن وهم لا يشعرون، فاتخذوا لأنفسكم حماية ووقاية من ذلك،  فادخلوا قصوركم ومساكنكم، فلما سمعها سليمان ضحك، قال تعالى مصوراً ذلك  المشهد:  فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِنْ قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي  أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ  وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي  عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [النمل:19]، وهذا الذي ينبغي أن نقوله عندما كنا  نستقل، استقلت البلاد الفلانية بريطانيا، واستقلت البلاد الفلانية عن فرنسا  وإيطاليا، وكلما يستقل إقليم نقرأ هذه الآية، لكن كسر، دمر، هذا عميل  يستحق العقاب! ما عرفوا الله ولا القرآن، فهذا سليمان عليه السلام سخر الله  له الإنس والجن والطير وعلمه لغة الطير بكامله، لما حصلت له هذه النعمة  قال:  هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ   [النمل:40]، ونحن استقللنا وأعرضنا عن الله وكتابه، بل وعذبنا أولياءه  وسخرنا من دينه!وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وأصحابه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (69)  
الحلقة (293)
تفسير سورة النساء  (72)


أمر الشهادة عظيم، فبها تؤخذ الحقوق، وتقام الحدود، وقد أمر الله عز وجل  عباده المؤمنين بأداء الشهادة على وجهها ابتغاء وجه الله، فيشهد المؤمن حتى  على نفسه أو والده أو ولده أو أخيه، ومتى ما دعي لأداء الشهادة فلا يعرض  عنها، ولا يلوي بالكلام فيها حيث لا يفهم مقصوده منها، أو يفهم على وجه غير  مراد أصلاً، لما في ذلك من الإضرار بالمتخاصمين أو أحدهما، وأكل الحقوق  بين الناس بالباطل.                       
التفقه في الدين وطلب العلم سبيل السعادة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )،  فأهنئكم بهذه الفضيلة العظيمة، وأزيدكم أخرى: قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد  في سبيل الله )، وثالثة وهي: أن الملائكة تصلي عليكم فتقول: اللهم اغفر  لهم، اللهم ارحمهم حتى تصلوا العشاء، فماذا تريدون بعد هذا؟! الحمد لله،  الحمد لله.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المباركة الميمونة المدنية، وهي التي  نزلت بعد البقرة مباشرة، وهي سورة الأحكام الفقهية، ومعنا هذه الآيات  الأربع، فهيا نتغنى بها أولاً ثم نأخذ في بيان مراد الله تعالى منها؛ لنعلم  محابه فنعزم على إتيانها، ولنعلم مكارهه فنعزم على تركها والبعد عنها، إذ  قد علمتم من قبل أنه لا يستطيع امرؤ رجل أو امرأة أن يتقي الله بدون أن  يعلم محاب الله ومكارهه، ولهذا كان طلب العلم فريضة على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة،  فنطلب الذي يحبه ربنا من الاعتقادات والنيات، من الأقوال والكلمات، من  الأفعال والأعمال، من الصفات والذوات، حتى نعرفها ونتملق ونتزلف بها إليه،  ونعرف ما يكره وما يسخط من قول أو اعتقاد أو صفة أو ذات؛ لنتجنب ذلك ونبتعد  عنه ليبقى لنا ولايتنا بربنا، ولكن للأسف فقد صرفونا عن القرآن وأبعدونا  عن السنة، وحالوا بيننا وبين أن نجتمع في بيوت الله، وأصبحنا نجتمع في  المقاهي والملاهي ومجالس اللهو واللعب والعبث، والذين نجوا من هذا هم في  الدكاكين مربوطين! فهم طول العام في الدكان، فلا يسأل عن الله ولا على ما  عند الله، فلا إله إلا الله! ما الذي يمنعنا إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء  أن نترك العمل ونلقي بآلاته ونتطهر ونتطيب ونأتي بنسائنا وأطفالنا إلى بيوت  ربنا، فنستمطر رحماته، ونتلقى المعرفة عنه، ونعرف محابه ومساخطه؟ إن هذا  هو الأصل في نظام حياتنا، ولذلك اليهود والنصارى والمشركون والشيوعيون وكل  الكفار إذا دقت الساعة السادسة أوقفوا العمل وذهبوا إلى المراقص والملاهي  والملاعب يروحون على أنفسهم، ونحن ما نأتي إلى بيوت الله! فما المانع؟ لا  شيء، إذاً كيف نعرف ما نتقي به ربنا؟ إننا إذا لم نتق الله عز وجل خسرنا  خسراناً أبدياً؛ لأن ولاية الله التي هي الهدف الأسمى والغاية المثلى لكل  مؤمن، ومن يظفر بها فقد فاز، والتي يتنافى معها خوف المؤمن وحزنه، متوقفة  على الإيمان والتقوى، واسمعوا إلى قول الله عز وجل:  أَلا  [يونس:62]، ألو،  فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! لم تقول: ألو؟ لأن نساءنا وأطفالنا ورجالنا أصبحوا  يستسيغونها أكثر من (ألا)، فالطفلة الرضيعة التي ما زالت تحبو إذا سمعت:  ألو، تعرف أن هناك من يتكلم في التلفون، وفي لسان العرب وفي كتاب الله: أن  (ألا) أداة استفتاح وتنبيه، ومعنى هذا: أنت معي؟ أنت تسمع كلامي؟ أنت متهيئ  لأن تأخذ ما أقول؟ فيؤديه لفظ: (ألا) مع الجمل الاسمية، لكن نحن وللأسف  سمعنا النصارى قالوا: ألو، فقلنا: ألو!  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا  خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62]، لا في الحياة هذه،  ولا في البرزخ بعدها، ولا يوم القيامة، والله لا خوف ينتابهم ولا حزن يملأ  قلوبهم، إذاً فمن هم أولياء الله؟ سيدي عبد القادر؟! سيدي مبروك؟! سيدي عبد  الحميد؟! الأموات! أما ولي في السوق فلا، ولذلك لو تدخل إلى دمشق أو بغداد  أو القاهرة المعزية، ما عن تنزل من طائرتك أو من باخرتك وتستقبل رجلاً من  البلاد وتقول له في أدب: أنا جئت أريد أن أزور ولياً من أولياء هذه البلاد،  والله ما يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى ضريح، ولا يفهم أن في القاهرة ولياً في السوق  أو في المسجد، وأنا أتكلم بهذا على علم، كذلك تدخل مراكش عاصمة المغرب  فتقول: أنا جئت لهذه البلاد وأريد أن أزور ولياً من أولياء الله، والله ما  يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى ضريح، وكأنه لا يوجد أبداً في تلكم الأمة ولي، وبالتالي  إذا لم يكونوا أولياء فماذا عسى أن يكونوا؟ أعداء، فحصروا الولاية في  الأموات.وسر ذلك أن الثالوث الأسود المكون من اليهود بني عمنا والمجوس  جيراننا والنصارى الضالين بيننا، فهم الذين مكروا بهذه الأمة، ومن مظاهر  ذلك: أن القرآن حوِّل إلى الأموات والمقابر، وذلك قبل قرابة ألف سنة،  واسمعوا ما قررت لكم: قال في حاشية الحطاب: تفسير القرآن ثوابه خطأ وخطأه  كفر، أي: أن تفسير القرآن خطأ وذنب، وإن فسرت فأصبت فأنت مخطئ مذنب، وإن  أخطأت فقد كفرت، فألجموا أمة القرآن، فلا تقل: قال الله، إذاً ماذا نصنع  بالقرآن؟ حولوه إلى الموتى ليقرا عليهم، فإذا مررت بحي من أحياء المسلمين  وسمعت القرآن فاعلم أن هناك ميتاً، فسبحان الله! أصبح القرآن الذي ينذر به  الرسول من كان حياً حولناه لمن كان ميتاً، ومددنا أعناقنا وقبلنا بذلك،  فكيف عم الجهل وظلمته وأصبحنا أشباه مؤمنين ولسنا بالمؤمنين بحق؟ لأنهم  أطفئوا هذا النور، إذ القرآن روح لا حياة بدونه، ونور لا هداية بدونه، لكن  عرف هذا الثالوث أو رؤساء اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، فهم يتآمرون في كل مكان  على هذا النور لإطفائه، وعلى هذه الروح لانتزاعها، وقد وفقوا في ذلك  وهداهم إبليس إلى هذه فاستطاعوا أن يحولوا المسلمين عن كتاب الله، فلا تقل:  قال الله ولا تفسر، وإنما اسكت، فالقرآن فيه الخاص والعام، والناسخ  والمنسوخ وغير ذلك من المباحث، لكن لا تتكلم.حتى السنة أيضاً، إذ إن سنة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والله لا تقرأ إلا للبركة فقط؛ لأن السنة فيها  الخاص والعام، وفيها المجمل والمفصل والمبين، فيكفينا مصنفات علمائنا،  فالأحناف لهم مصنفات، والمالكية لهم مصنفات، والحنابلة لهم مصنفات،  والشافعية لهم مصنفات، حتى الطوائف الخارجة عن السنة لها مصنفات، أما قال  الله وقال رسوله فلا.                                                                 
الفهم الخاطئ لمعنى الأولياء وأثر ذلك في نشر الشرك والابتداع                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          وأزيدكم برهنة على ذلك فأقول: بعد أن يدخل رمضان تعالوا للروضة  فستجدون مشايخ يدرسون البخاري للبركة، فيجتمعون: حدثنا حدثنا، ولا تسأل عن  معنى حديث من الأحاديث، أو ماذا يريد الرسول منا؟ أو ماذا يحمل هذا الحديث  من نور أو هداية؟ لا، وإنما اسكت، وإن قلت: ما الأدلة على ما تقول يا  هذا؟والجواب: هل هبطنا بعدما كنا سادة وقادة الدنيا؟ هبطنا والله، وهل  حكمتنا دول الكفر وسادتنا ومسختنا؟ لو كنا أولياء الله والله ما استطاعوا  ولا قدروا ولا ساقهم الله إلى أن يذلونا أو يهينوننا، لكن للأسف احتالوا  علينا، وأعظم شيء هو القرآن والسنة، إذ إنهم علموا أن القرآن روح الحياة،  فلا حياة بدون القرآن، وأنه نور الهداية، فلا هداية بدون القرآن، فقالوا:  إذاً نصرفهم عن القرآن والسنة، فالقرآن يقرأ على الموتى والسنة تقرأ  للبركة، وللأسف ففي بعض البلاد توجد هناك نقابات، وعمل هذه النقابات أنها  تؤجر قراء ليقرءون على الموتى، فإذا مات لك قريب فيمكنك أن تتصل بالنقابة  وتقول لها: أريد خمسة من طلبة القرآن يقرءون القرآن على ميتنا! فيرد عليك  قائلاً: من فئة ريال أو خمسة؟ يعني: على حسب غنى الميت وفقره! والله يقول:   لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا  [يس:70] لا ميتاً.ونقرأ كون القرآن روحاً  ونوراً آية من آخر سورة الشورى من آل حميم، قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا  [الشورى:52]، فسماه روحاً لأن  الحياة لا تقوم إلا به،  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   [الشورى:52]، وقال تعالى:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ  الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]، فالقرآن نور، لكن أبعدوه عن المسلمين  ليعودوا إلى الظلام، وقد نجحوا في ذلك.فهل فهمتم قضية الولاية أو لا؟ وهل  الولي الذي عليه قبة بيضاء أو خضراء وهناك حرس وفيه النقود ويُعبد كما يعبد  الله بل أشد؟ أستغفر الله، إنهم لا يطرحون بين يديه، ولا يبكون في صلاتهم  ولا خشوعهم كما لو أنهم بين ذلك الضريح، لكن الأضرحة بكاء وتمرغ ودعاء  ونداء في صدق، أما الله: يا رب بلا حرارة ولا إجابة، وهذا هو الحال من  إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، وهذا هو العالم الإسلامي، وللأسف ما أفقنا إلى  الآن، وإننا لنتعرض لضربة إلهية ما عرفناها ولا عرفها أسلافنا.وقد سئل  أحدهم: أين ربك؟ فقال: بالمرصاد، وصدق الله إذ يقول:  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ  [الفجر:14]، فهم حصروا الأولياء في الموتى، وذلك  ليستبيحوا فروج المسلمات وأموال المؤمنين وأعراضهم ودماءهم، فهل هناك مؤمن  يستحي من الله أن ينظر إلى مؤمن آخر نظرة احتقار وسخرية؟ وهل هناك مؤمن  ترتعد فرائصه أن يقول كلمة يؤذى بها ولياً من أولياء الله؟ لا أبداً، إذ  الموجودون الأحياء كلهم أعداء الله، فانكحوا نساءهم وبناتهم، واسرقوا  أموالهم، وسبوهم واشتموهم، وتعرضوا لهم بالباطل، بل وافعلوا بهم ما شئتم،  إذ ليسوا بأولياء الله، إنما ولي الله هو الذي دفنتموه وبنيتم عليه القبة!  وقد سمعت بهذه الأذن مجموعة في القرية يتحدثون فقال أحدهم: سبحان الله!  فلان إذا زنا لا يمر بسيدي فلان وهو جنب بالزنا، وإنما يمر من جهة أخرى!  فانظر خاف من الولي ما لم يخف من الله! فمن ركز هذه العقيدة في قلوبنا؟ إنه  الثالوث الأسود المكون من اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، وذلك رؤساؤهم وأعيانهم  وقادتهم، لا عوامهم فهم كالأبقار.فهل عرفتم السر في حصر الولاية في  الموتى؟ حتى نستبيح دماءنا وفروجنا ونكذب ونخون كل شيء بيننا؛ لأننا لسنا  بأولياء الله، إذ أولياء الله هم الأموات، أما الأحياء فاصفعه وسبه واشتمه  وهكذا يفعلون، ولو عرف أن هذا ولي الله والله ما يستطيع أن يرفع صوته عليه،  فكيف إذاً يزني بامرأته، أو يفسد عليه ولده، أو يعمل ما يعمل، ونحن  نشاهدهم يرتعدون أمام الولي في قبره؟ فهل فهمتم؟ وهل ممكن أن تبلغوا هذا؟  لا، لسنا بمستعدين أبداً، إذاً كيف نسمع كلامك هذا وما نتحدث به في  مجالسنا؟! من يمنعنا؟! إنه الشيطان، وذلك حتى لا ينتشر النور، وإنما يبقى  الجهل والظلمة، ولذا فإن المفروض أنه إذا سمع المؤمن كلمة كهذه أن ينشرها  ويبلغها لا أن يكتمها، لكن نحن نسمع ولا نتحرك، فلا إله إلا الله! آمنا  بالله.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          فهيا مع هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ  لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ  إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلا  تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا أَوْ تُعْرِضُوا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ  يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ  كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ  يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:135-137].                                
 مناداة الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين بأن يعدلوا في شهاداتهم                                                                                                    
                                يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:135]، هذا أمر  الله تعالى، وقد نادى المؤمنين به، فلبيك اللهم لبيك وسعديك، فماذا يطلب  منا؟ والجواب:  كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ  عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ [النساء:135].فهل  عرف المؤمنون هذا؟ والله إن بعضهم يجلسون أمام المحكمة فيقول أحدهم لمن  لديه قضية: هل تريد شاهداً؟ فيعطيه عشرة ريالات أو مائة ويشهد له! وهذا في  محاكم العالم الإسلامي، فيجيء الرجل فيشهد عن ابن عمه ويلوي الشهادة  ويحرفها حتى يفتن القاضي، بل أحياناً عشرون واحداً من القبيلة يشهدون  بالباطل، ويعتزون فيقولون: نحن خلصناه ونجيناه من العقاب؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا  الله حتى يخافوه أو يحبوه فيطيعوه.فهذا نداء الله لنا:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ [النساء:135]، و(قوامين) جمع قوام  على وزن فعَّال، كـ(أكَّال) و(شرَّاب)، ومعنى قوامين بالقسط: أي: بالعدل،  إذ القسط هو العدل،  شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ [النساء:135]، أي: شهداء لله لا  لغيره، فإن شهدت فاشهد لله ليحق الحق ويبطل الباطل، ولا تشهد لقبيلتك ولا  لنفسك ولا لولدك.                                                                      
 أمر الله لعبده أن يشهد بالقسط ولو على نفسه 
                                 وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ  [النساء:135]، فتشهد أمام  المحكمة بأنك فعلت، أو أنك أخذت، أو أنك قلت، وتعترف على نفسك أو على ولدك  أو على والديك، بل أقرب قريب إليك وهي نفسك؛ لأنك نائب عن الله عز وجل في  هذه الشهادة، إذ هو سبحانه الذي أقامك شاهداً وجعل الحق يعطى بشهادتك،  وبالتالي فاستح من الله عز وجل أن تخونه، إذ كيف ينصبك شاهداً باسمه ليحق  الحق ثم تخونه؟!                                                                      
 حرمة شهادة الزور                                                                                                    
                                ولهذا كان أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أصحابه  الكتاب والحكمة، فقال لهم يوماً: ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى  يا رسول الله! قال: الشرك بالله )، فالرسول يخاف على أصحابه أن يشركوا  بالله! وجماعتنا وعلماؤنا من ألف سنة يقولون: المؤمن لا يكون مشركاً أبداً!  وهو يعبد القبر ويستغيث بالموتى وغير ذلك من الشركيات، فهل العلماء هم  الذين ورطوا هذه الأمة؟! ( ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول  الله! قال: الشرك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين، وكان متكئاً -لكبره وتعبه- فجلس  ثم قال: ألا وقول الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وقول الزور، حتى قال  الصحابة: ليته سكت )، أي: أتعبناه وأرهقناه وخافوا أن ينزل ما ينزل من عذاب  الله تعالى، لكن اذهب الآن إلى المحاكم في العالم الإسلامي عرباً وعجماً،  واسمع إلى الشهادات والشهود على الدماء وعلى الأموال، فلا تحصل على واحد في  المائة يشهد لله عز وجل، ولا لوم عليهم؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا الله حتى يشهدوا  له، ثم من علمهم؟ وهل سألوا حتى عرفوا؟ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:135]، فهيا من  الآن نكون قوامين بالقسط الذي هو العدل، وشهداء إذا حكمنا بين اثنين حكمنا  بالعدل، أو حكمنا بين الزوجتين فبالعدل، أو في كل قضية فنقضي فيها بالعدل،  بل وإذا دعينا للشهادة فلنشهد ولو على أنفسنا وأبنائنا ووالدينا، وهذا هو  الإسلام، لكن قد نسي هذا المسلمون وضاعوا قروناً حتى أصبح الكفار المسيحيون  في أوروبا أكثر عدالة من المسلمين في محاكمهم وقضاياهم، بل وأكثرهم لا  يشهد شهادة الزور أبداً ولا يتورط بالباطل، ونحن أهل القرآن لا تسأل عن  حالنا، وسر ذلك أننا ما عرفنا هذا أبداً ولا تعلمناه، لا أمهاتنا ولا  آباؤنا ولا أجدادنا قروناً عديدة. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا  قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ  الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ  [النساء:135]، كالأبناء والإخوة وما إلى  ذلك.                                                                      
 وجوب أداء الشهادة على وجهها دون التفريق بين غني وفقير                                                                                                    
                                 إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى  بِهِمَا  [النساء:135]، أي: إن دعيت للشهادة فلا تلتفت إلى غنى الرجل أو  إلى فقره، وتقول: هذا فقير فلنشهد معه لأنه في حالة ضعف، وهذا غني فلنشهد  معه؛ لأنه ممكن أن يحرموني من كذا، أو يقف يوماً من الأيام ضدي، لا تلتفت  إلى هذا أبداً. إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى  بِهِمَا  [النساء:135]، فليس أنت الذي تحارب الغني أو ترحم الفقير، وعند  ذلك والله لا يبقي مجال أبداً لأن يشهد مؤمن شهادة باطل، أو أن يقضي قاض  بالباطل، وذلك لمحاباة للفقير لفقره أو للغني لغناه، فقد أبطل الله هذا  كاملاً، فإن يكن غنياً أو فقيراً فالله أولى بفقره وغناه، فما أنت بمسئول  عنه، إذ قال تعالى:  فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا  [النساء:135]. فَلا  تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا  [النساء:135]، والهوى -ليس الهواء  بالمد- هو ميل النفس وانكسارها وانعطافها على الشهوات والأطماع الفاسدة،  فلا تتبعوا الهوى كراهة أن تعدلوا.                                                                      
 علم الله بمن يلوي أو يعرض عن الشهادة                                                                                                    
                                 وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا  [النساء:135]، بالكلمة،  أَوْ  تُعْرِضُوا  [النساء:135]، عن بعض الكلام في الشهادة،  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا  [النساء:135]. فَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  الْهَوَى  [النساء:135]، أي: عند الحكم وعند الإشهاد؛ كراهة أو خشية  أَنْ  تَعْدِلُوا  [النساء:135]، أي: تميلوا عن الحق،  وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا   [النساء:135]، واللي أن يلوي لسانه فيحرف الكلمة، أو أن القاضي يلوي وجهه  عن هذا الخصم ويلتفت إلى هذا، ولذلك يجب على القاضي أنه إذا وقف أو جلس  الخصمان أمامه أن ينظر إليهما نظرة متساوية، فلا يضحك مع هذا ويغضب على  هذا، أو أن يتكلم مع هذا ويسكت مع الآخر، بل حتى النظر لابد أن يكون نظر  القاضي إلى الخصمين متساوياً.والمقص  د: لا تلووا في الكلام أو تعرضوا عن  الشهادة بالمرة، أو عن المقصود منها بالمرة، إذ إن هناك من يلوي الكلام في  شهادته فلا يثبت بها حقاً لصاحبها، إذ ما صدق، أو ما صرح تصريحاً كاملاً،  بل زاد كلمة أو نقص أخرى، وهذا هو المقصود بقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا  أَوْ تُعْرِضُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا   [النساء:135]، والخبير أكثر من العليم، إذ الخبير هو الذي يعرف أجزاء  القضية من أولها إلى آخرها، وبالتالي فخافوه واعرفوا سلطانه، إذ هو الذي  يميت ويحيي، وهو الذي يفقر ويغني، وهو الذي يمرض ويشفي، وهو الذي يعطي  ويمنع، فهل هناك من يدير الكون سواه؟! تعيش سبعين سنة ما تكذب كذبة واحدة،  وما تشهد شهادة زور ولا كلمة باطل؛ لأنك تعلم أن الله بما تعمل خبير،  فيجزيك بصنيعك الذي صنعت.فهذا هو تفسير الآية الأولى، واسمعوا تلاوتها مرة  أخرى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ   [النساء:135]، إذا حكمتم،  شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ  [النساء:135]، إذا استشهدتم،  ثم قال:  وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ   [النساء:135]، ثم:  إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا  [النساء:135]، ليس  بشاهد،  فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلا تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ  تَعْدِلُوا وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا أَوْ تُعْرِضُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا  [النساء:135].ومن هنا ما بقي في عهد الرسول وأصحابه  وأحفادهم وأولادهم من يشهد شهادة الزور، أو يحكم حكم ظلم وجور، فهذا علي بن  أبي طالب أيام خلافته في السنوات الأربع النورانية، ينازعه يهودي في درعه،  وكان القاضي الذي يحكم بينهم هو شريح القاضي، فأجلس القاضي علياً وأجلس  اليهودي بجواره، وتكلم معهم بلغة واحدة، وكان ينظر إليهم نظرة متساوية،  والشاهد عندنا: أن القاضي قال لـعلي: من يشهد لك أن الدرع ملكك؟ فقال:  ولدي، فقال القاضي: شهادة الولد لا تقبل للوالد، إذ من الجائز أن يحابي أو  يخاف والده، فلما رفض شريح شهادة الحسين بكى اليهودي وقال: أشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، إمام المسلمين لا تقبل شهادته والدرع درعه!  آمنا بالله، إنها مواقف للأمة الإسلامية في العصور الذهبية الثلاثة فوق ما  تقدر أو تفكر. وعلة هذا أن القرآن روح ونور، إذ لما كانوا يقرءونه يبكون  ويفهمون ما يقرءون ويعملون، فقد كانوا أطهر الخلق وأصفاهم وأعدلهم وأكرمهم،  بل وقل ما شئت من الكمالات، ووالله ما اكتحلت عين الوجود بأمة على سطح  الأرض من آدم إلى يوم القيامة بأفضل من تلك الأمة في قرونها الثلاثة، (  خيركم قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم )، فما سبب كمالهم؟  البترول؟! الأموال؟! إنه القرآن والسنة النبوية، الهداية الربانية.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمِنوا بالله ورسوله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  أَنزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   [النساء:136]. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:136]، ناداكم  مولاكم، لبيك اللهم لبيك، فهل بلغكم أن لله تسعين نداء في القرآن؟ لقد نادى  الله عباده المؤمنين تسعين مرة، وكل مرة يأمرهم أو ينهاهم أو يبشرهم أو  ينذرهم أو يعلمهم، واسلوا المسلمين ما نسبة من تعرف هذا؟ ولا واحد في  المليون، فنادانا الله ليأمرنا باعتقاد وقول وعمل يزكي أنفسنا ويسعدنا في  دنيانا وأخرانا، إذ حاشاه أن يأمرنا باللهو والباطل واللعب، أو الفساد  والشر، ونادانا لينهانا عما يضر بنا ويفسدنا ويعوقنا عن السعادة والكمال في  الدنيا والآخرة، ونادانا ليبشرنا بنتائج وثمار صالحات أعمالنا لنزداد وراء  ذلك عملاً، ونادانا لينذرنا من عواقب السلوك المنحرف والعقيدة الفاسدة،  ونادانا ليعلمنا ما لم نعلم، وكل ذلك بالتتبع والاستقراء للتسعين نداء.وقد  درسنا هذه النداءات هنا وقلنا للمسلمين: ترجموا هذه النداءات بلغات العالم  الإسلامي ووزعوها يا أغنياء على الفنادق، وكل سرير يكون عنده كتيب، وذلك  قدوة بالنصارى الذين يضعون الإنجيل الأعمى عند كل سرير، ولذلك إذا جاء  أحدهم لينام فإنه يستمع إلى نداء من نداءات ربه، فيفرح بذلك؛ لأنه ربه  ناداه ليعلمه وليهذبه، ولذا ينبغي على كل أهل بيت أن يعرفوا هذه النداءات،  إذ كيف ينادينا ربنا وما نسمع؟ أو نسمع ونقول: قل ما شئت فلن نطيع! أعوذ  بالله، أنرضى بالكفر بعد الإيمان؟!وأخيرا  : خلاصة الشريعة بكاملها عقائد  وآداب وعبادات وأخلاق وسياسات شرعية في الحرب وفي السلم، بل وفي كل الأحوال  هي في تسعين نداء، فمن صرف المسلمين عن هذا؟ إنه الثالوث الأسود من اليهود  والنصارى والمجوس، ووالله لو كنا صادقين على أن نعود إلى سيادتنا ما إن  صدرت هذه النداءات حتى انتشرت في العالم بكامله، فماذا يكلفنا؟ الترجمة  باللغات الحية ولغات المسلمين الفارسية إلى الأردية، ولكن صدق الشاعر عندما  قال:لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياًولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ  [النساء:136]، ألا وهو القرآن،  وَالْكِتَابِ  الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  [النساء:136]، ألا وهو التوراة والإنجيل  والزبور، وهذا النداء صالح لنا ولليهود بني عمنا، وبعض الإخوان يقول: كيف  اليهود بنو عمنا؟ إي نعم، أليسوا أولاد إسحاق بن يعقوب بن إبراهيم؟ ونحن  ألسنا أولاد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم؟ بلى.أزيدكم فضيحة على علم: لو حكم اليهود  إقليماً من أقاليم المسلمين لكان حكمهم أرحم من حكم هؤلاء المسلمين إلا من  رحم الله، وليس فوق هذا شيء أبداً.والشاهد عندنا: أن هذا النداء صالح  للمؤمنين ولأهل الكتاب، فالمؤمنون بأن يزيدوا في طاقات إيمانهم ليصبحوا  موقنين بما أنزل الله وشرع، واليهود يدعون أنهم مؤمنون، فهذا هو الإيمان  الصحيح، فصححوا إيمانكم أيها اليهود! وهم يدخلون في هذا لأنهم مؤمنون بالله  ولقائه والدار الآخرة. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ  [النساء:136]، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَالْكِتَابِ  الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ  [النساء:136]، ولم يقل: أنزل، وإنما  (نزل)، لأنه نزله مقسطاً آية بعد أخرى لظرف ثلاثة وعشرين سنة، أما التوراة  فقد نزلت جملة واحدة، وكذلك الإنجيل، أما القرآن فقد نزله يوماً بعد يوم،   وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ  [النساء:136]، ألا وهو القرآن،  عَلَى  رَسُولِهِ  [النساء:136]، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  أَنزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  [النساء:136]، الإنجيل والزبور. وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ  بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:136]، فلا يعود إلى السعادة  والكمال أبداً، لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم آمنوا ثم كفروا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ  كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ  وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:137].ثم عقب على ذلك:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:137]، يتلاعبون،  ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ  لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا [النساء:137]، وهذه  الحقيقة واضحة عندنا، فالشخص إذا اعتاد جريمة معينة وبالغ فيها ما انقطع  عنها وما تاب منها أبداً، بل يأتي يوم ويصبح لا يستطيع أن يتركها أبداً،  وهؤلاء لن يتوبوا أبداً،  آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ  كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا [النساء:137]، يتوبون بعد هذا؟ والله ما  كان، وهذه هي سنة الله في الخلق.إذاً: فهؤلاء ما حكمهم؟ حكم الله فقال:   لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:137]، أي: طريقاً للكمال والسعادة.وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (70)  
الحلقة (294)
تفسير سورة النساء  (73)

جاء في عدد من المواضع في القرآن الكريم بيان حال المنافقين في هذه الأمة،  وذلك لشدة خطرهم ونكايتهم في المسلمين، فهم يظهرون ولاءهم للمؤمنين وهم في  حقيقة أمرهم يوالون الكافرين، كأنهم بذلك يبتغون عندهم العزة، ونسوا أن  العزة إنما هي لله ولعباده المؤمنين، وإذا أصاب المؤمنون خيراً سارعوا إلى  المطالبة بنصيبهم منه، وإذا كان للكافرين نصيب سارعوا إليهم يطلبون  مكافأتهم على إعانتهم لهم على المسلمين، فهم عبيد للمصلحة، ومصيرهم يوم  القيامة الدرك الأسفل من النار، جزاء كذبهم وخداعهم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (بشر المنافقين بأن لهم عذاباً أليماً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات  الأربع النورانية، فهيا نتغنى بتلاوتها ثم نأخذ في بيان مراد الله تعالى  منها، إذ إن هذا القرآن قد سماه الله نوراً، فلا هداية بدونه قط، وسماه  الله روحاً فلا حياة طهر وكمال بدونه قط، وقد عرف هذا خصومنا من الثالوث  الأسود فصرفوا أمة الإسلام عن القرآن، فأصبح القرآن يقرأ ويحفظ من أجل أن  يقرأ على الموتى، أما الأحياء فلا يجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة ليقرءوا آية  ويتدبروا معناها وليقوموا بما أوجب الله أو ينتهوا عما نهى الله طيلة قرون  عديدة، فهيا نعد من جديد، والآن الحمد الله نقرأ القرآن ونتدارسه، لكن قبل  هذه الفترة فهذا لا يقبل، إذ إنهم كانوا إذا سمعوا من يقول: قال الله  يغلقون أذانهم بأصابعهم خشية أن تنزل الصواعق عليهم، كما أنهم قالوا: تفسير  القرآن صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، فماتت أمة الإسلام، ولما ماتت سادها الغرب  والشرق وأذلوها وأهانوها، وها هي ذا تابعة كالذيل لهم، فلا استقلال ولا وعي  ولا كرامة إلا من رحم الله، والسبب هو أنهم تركوا القرآن الذي هو روح،  واقرءوا قول الله تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   [الشورى:52]، وقال:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي  أَنزَلْنَا  [التغابن:8]، فهل تهتدي أمة في الظلام بدون نور؟ مستحيل.أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ  عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا   *  الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ  الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا   *  وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا  وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي  حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا   *  الَّذِينَ  يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا  أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ قَالُوا  أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:138-141].كلام من هذا؟ إنه كلام الله تعالى، فهل هناك من ادعى  فقال: إن هذا كلامي؟ لا الإنس ولا الجن، إذاً فالحمد لله أننا نسمع كلام  ربنا وخالقنا ومحيينا ومميتنا وباعثنا، وبلايين البشر ما سمعوه ولا علموا  به، فلا إله إلا الله! فأية نعمة أعظم من هذه؟! ثم إن هذا الكلام ماذا تسمع  منه؟ السياسة الحربية، السلمية، الاجتماعية، الاقتصادية، الروحية،  البدنية، فلا إله إلا الله!  وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ  لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ  [النحل:44].فهيا نتأمل قوله تعالى:   بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا  [النساء:138]،  من منا ما فهم هذه الجملة من العرب؟!                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يتخذون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ  لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:139]. الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ  أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:139]، أي: يحبونهم  وينصرونهم دون المؤمنين. أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ   [النساء:139]، أي: أن هؤلاء المنافقون يطلبون العزة عند الكافرين! فَإِنَّ  الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:139]، إذ لا تطلب إلا من مالكها ومن  هي في يده، أما الكافرون لا يملكون العزة ولا يعطونها.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب أن إذا سمعتم  آيات الله يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره  ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا  تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ  إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ  فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:140]. وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:140]، أي: القرآن العظيم في سورة الأنعام. أَنْ إِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا  تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ  [النساء:140]، وإنما قم وأغلق أذنيك واخرج من المجلس.  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  [النساء:140]، أي: غير الحديث  الذي يسبون ويشتمون وينتقدون ويطعنون فيه. إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ   [النساء:140]، أي: في الحكم، إذ إنك لو رضيت بأن يسب الله ورسوله أو يسخر  بدينه وكتابه أو بأوليائه فأنت منهم، وهذا حكم الله تعالى. إِنَّ اللَّهَ  جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا   [النساء:140]، فما هناك فرق بين الكافر والمنافق إلا أن خزي المنافق وعذابه  أشد، إذ المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين يتربصون بكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ  مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  نَصِيبٌ قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَنْ  يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:141]. الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ  مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ [النساء:141]، فاسهموا لنا  من الغنيمة. وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ [النساء:141]، من  الانتصار والغنيمة قالوا لهم: ألم نستحوذ عليكم ونمنعكم من المؤمنين، إذاً  فأعطونا، ولهذا فإن المنافق يمسك العصا من وسطها، أي: إن كان المؤمنون  ناجحون فهو معهم، وإن كان الكافرون ناجحون فهو معهم، وإن صالت الدنيا وضجت  فهو معها، وإن بكت وصرخت فهو مع الآخرين. الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ [النساء:141]، وهذا أيام رسول  الله والغزو الإسلامي والفتوحات. قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ  [النساء:141]، فلم تحرموننا من الأجر، أي: من الغنيمة. وَإِنْ كَانَ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ [النساء:141]، أي: نصيب من الأنصار، وما قال: فتح،  إذ ماذا يفتحون؟  قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ [النساء:141]،  أي: في المعركة وحطنا بكم حتى دفعنا عنكم المسلمين،  وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [النساء:141]، فرد الله عليهم فقال:  فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ  بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ [النساء:141]، يا معشر المؤمنين  والمنافقين. وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  سَبِيلًا [النساء:141]، أي: لإذلالهم والسيطرة عليهم والتحكم فيهم، وهذه  وحدها آية من آيات الله تقول: إن العالم الإسلامي الذي حكمته أوروبا من شرق  الدنيا إلى غربها في تلك الأيام ما كان المؤمنون مؤمنين بحق وصدق؛ لأن  إخبار الله تعالى لا يتطرق إليه الكذب أو النقص أبداً. وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [النساء:141]، أي: المؤمنين  الصادقين في إيمانهم، المؤمنين بحق، وإن شككت في تلك الأيام كيف كان حال  المسلمين؟ الشرك والظلم والتسلط والخبث منتشر في البلاد الإسلامية، حتى إن  أولياء الله هم الذين بنوا عليهم القباب وعبدوهم مع الله، أما أولياء لله  في السوق أو في المسجد أو في المزرعة فلا، وإنما انكح نساءهم، وكل أموالهم،  واضرب أولادهم؛ لأنهم ما هم بالأولياء، إذ الأولياء هم الذين بنيت على  قبورهم القباب ووضعت التوابيت والأزر، وتوقد الشموع وتؤخذ الأجور، فهؤلاء  هم الأولياء! ولا يستطيع مؤمن في العالم الإسلامي أن يسب ولياً من أولئك،  أو يقول كلمة سوء فيهم، والرسول يقول عن الله: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد  آذنته بالحرب )، فأولياء الله وإن كانوا رعاة إبل.وعندنا قصة أبو حمارة  وجماعة كلبي، فأما قصة جماعة كلبي فهي أن مستعمِراً في بلد إسلامي من كان  له كلب، والنصارى دائماً يعيشون كالكلاب مع الكلاب، إذ لا يفارقوهم أبداً،  وشاء الله أن يموت هذا الكلب، فدفنه هذا المستعمر في حديقة قصره ومنزله، ثم  بعد فترة مرت بعض عجائز البلاد فشاهدوا قبراً فأخذوا يدعونه من وراء  الجدار ويقولون: هذا سيدي فلان، وهذا ولي الله، وأخذوا يستغيثون به  ويدعونه، وكان المسلم الحارس يشاهد العجائز يفعلن ذلك، وبعد حين من الزمان  قالوا للحارس: يا سيد! لو تفتح لنا الطريق فنزور هذا السيد ونتمرغ بتراب  قبره، فقال: إن المعلم لا يسمح بذلك، وهو الآن غائب في أوروبا، فقالوا له:  تشجع أنت وكن كذا وكذا، وبعد عدة محاولات معه فتح لهم الطريق إلى القبر، ثم  جاء ذاك المستعمر بعد كذا شهراً ووجد النساء في يوم الخميس والاثنين  جماعات يزرن القبر! فقال للحارس: ماذا يصنعن هؤلاء؟ فرد عليه فقال: هذا قبر  سيد وولي وهم يزورونه، فقال: أليس هذا قبر كلبي؟! ثم أمر بإغلاق الباب  وسُدَّ الطريق، وجاء المؤمنات فقلن: كيف يمنعنا هذا الكافر من زيارة ولي  الله، إن هذا كافر لا يؤمن بالله، ورُفعت شكوى إلى البلدية، فقضى القضاء  بأن ينبش القبر، فإن وجد كلب فالحق لهذا الأوروبي المستعمر، وإن وجد إنسان  فهو ظالم ويجب أن يخرج حتى من البستان، فجاءت سيارة الإسعاف والمسئولون  ونبشوا القبر وإذا كلب بأنيابه! وأما قصة قبر سيدي أبو حمارة فهي أن هذا  شخصاً كان له حمار يركبه ما بين بلد وبلد آخر، وذلك أيام ما كان المركوب هو  الحمار والفرس والبغل في العالم بأسره، وشاء أن مات هذا الحمار في الطريق،  فدفنه صاحبه في مكان موته، وبعد فترة من الزمن مر به أناس فقالوا: هذا قبر  ولي من الأولياء! وأصبحوا يمرون به ويدعونه ويضعون الفلوس والشموع عنده،  وأصبح صاحب الحمار يكثر ماله من ذلك، والشاهد عندنا هو أن صاحب الحمار سافر  وترك واحداً ليأخذ المال من الزوار والزائرات، وعند عودته فاجأه ذلك الرجل  قائلاً: أنا صاحب الحمار! فاختصموا، فنبش القبر فوجدوا حماراً!إذاً فهذه  هي أمة الإسلام، وهذا النوع مئات الفجرة والسرق واللصوص والسحرة والدجالون  والمشعوذون يدعون أنهم أولياء الله تعالى، والآن النكتة السياسية  الاجتماعية ما هي؟ من فعل بهم هذا؟ إنه الثالوث المكون من المجوس واليهود  والنصارى الذين فقدوا سيادتهم وسلطتهم في العالم الإسلامي، وعرفوا أن ولاية  الله محترمة معظمة، وأن أولياء الله معظمون مبجلون، فماذا صنعوا؟ أوجدوا  لهم فكرة الأولياء الأموات، أي: سيدي فلان وفلان، وفي خلال خمسين سنة ما  بقي ولي بين الناس إلا إذا مات ودفن، ومن هنا أصبح المسلمون بدواً وحضراً،  في الشرق والغرب، عرباً وعجماً، لا يحترمون ولياً بينهم إلا إذا كان ميّتاً  ويُعبد مع الله بالذبح والنذر له والعكوف عليه والبناء عليه، ومن ثم ما  بقي المؤمنون يحترمون بعضهم البعض، وإنما يزنون بنسائهم، ويسرقون أموالهم،  ويكذبون ويخدعون بعضهم البعض. فكيف ولي الله يُسب أو يشتم؟! ما يستطيع أن  يقول في ولي منسوب إلى الولاية كلمة سوء، إذ إنه يخاف أن تنزل به الصاعقة،  وأولياء الله الأحياء لا وجود لهم، فيفعل ما يشاء، فهذه هي تعاليم الثالوث  الأسود، وإلى الآن ما أفقنا، ولكن خف الجهل بعض الشيء، مع أنه ما زلنا لم  نعي هذا الوعي أبداً.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          هيا بنا ندرس هذه الآيات الأربع بعناية. ‏                                
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ قوله تعالى:  بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ   [النساء:138] ] فالذي يبشرهم هو رسول الله، إذ الذي يخاطب الله هو رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي العبارة نوع من التهكم بهم، إذ إن أصل البشرى هو  الخبر السار أو المحزن، فالخبر الذي إذا سمعه صاحبه تغير وجهه، فإن كان  ساراً تغير وجهه بالبشر والطلاقة والابتسامة، وإن كان الخبر محزناً اكتأب  وأسودّ وجهه، فالتغيير حاصل، فلهذا البشرى تكون بالطيب وتكون بغيره.  بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ [النساء:138]، والمنافقون هم من يبطنون الكفر  ويخفونه في صدرهم ولا يحاولون أن يطلع عليه مؤمن، وقد يطلع عليه المنافقون  من إخوانهم وذلك في مجالسهم الخاصة، فيظهرون الإيمان والإسلام، ويصلون  ويجاهدون وهم ما آمنوا بقلوبهم، وسبب إظهارهم للإسلام أن الدولة إسلامية  قائمة والرسول حاكم وخلفاؤه موجودون فلا يستطيع أن يظهر الكفر، فإما أن  يسلم وإما أن يقتل أو يبعد، إذ لا يسمح لكافر أن يعيش بيننا إلا إذا كان من  أهل الكتاب وأهل الذمة، وهم معروفون، أما مشرك كافر فإما أن يؤمن وخاصة في  ديار هذه الجزيرة قبة الإسلام، وإما أن يقتل، قال تعالى:  فَاقْتُلُوا  الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ [التوبة:5].إذاً:  بَشِّرِ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ [النساء:138]، الذين يبطنون ويخفون الكفر، فلا يؤمنون  بالله ولا برسوله ولا بلقاء الله ولا بجنة ولا بنار، وإنما يظهرون الإسلام  بسلوكهم وقولهم ومنطقهم.قال: [  بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ  عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا [النساء:138]، يأمر الله تعالى رسوله محمداً صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن يخبر المنافقين بلفظ البشارة؛ لأن المخبَر به يسوء وجوههم وهو  العذاب الأليم، وقد يكون في الدنيا بالذل والمهانة والقتل، وأما في الآخرة  فهو أسوأ العذاب وأشده، وهو لازم لهم لخبث نفوسهم وظلمة أرواحهم ].معاشر  المستمعين! هل فهمتم هذا التعليل؟ العذاب لازم للكافرين والمنافقين  والفاجرين والظالمين لخبث نفوسهم، فهل النفس تخبث؟! إي والله، وهل النفس  تطيب وتطهر؟ إي والله، وهل نستطيع أن نعرف النفس الخبيثة من الطيبة؟ نعم،  فإذا طابت النفس فإن كل سلوك هذا العبد طيبة وطاهرة، فنظرته طيبة وطاهرة،  وكلمته طيبة طاهرة، ومشيته طيبة طاهرة، بل كل تصرفاته طيبة وطاهرة؛ لأنه  ناتج عن روح سليمة طاهرة نقية، وإن كانت الروح خبيثة يغشاها الكذب والخيانة  والغش والباطل والشر فإن هذا السلوك نابع من مصدر باطني ألا وهو خبث  النفس. ثم في الآخرة العذاب كالتنعيم يتمان على ضوء خبث النفس أو طهارتها،  فلا شرف لأب ولا لأم ولا لقبيلة ولا لنسب أبداً، بل كل البشر أمرهم واحد،  أي: عبيد الله، ليس منهم من هو ابن لله ولا أب له ولا قريب له، بل إنهم  عبيده، أبيضهم كأسودهم، فمن زكى نفسه وطيبها وطهرها، ومات وهي طاهرة نقية،  فهذا لا ينزل إلا في دار السلام، ومن خبثها ولوثها وعفنها بأوضار الشرك  والكفر فإن مصيره إلى الدركات السفلى في عالم الشقاء.وعندنا نص الحكم  الإلهي، وأهل الدرس عالمون به، قال تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، من يعقب على حكم الله؟! هل  هناك هيئة قضائية تعقب؟! نفى الله هذا فقال:  وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا  مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ [الرعد:41].معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! لمَ ما نحفظ  هذه الكلمة:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10] فنعرف مصير البشرية كلها من هاتين الآيتين؟ كن ابن  من شئت أو أبا من شئت فالعبرة ليست بالجنس ولا بالملة، وإنما بالروح  الزكية الطاهرة النقية أو الخبيثة العفنة المنتنة.فهل عرفت البشرية هذا؟ ما  عرفت، من بلغها؟ من عرفها؟ وبعد أن عرفنا حكم الله فينا فهيا بنا نزكي  أنفسنا، إذ أيخبر الله عز وجل ونشك في حكمه؟ فإن قيل: يا شيخ! ما هي المواد  المزكية للنفس؟ أين توجد؟ في أية صيدلية؟ كيف نستعملها؟ وهذه الأسئلة  فريضة على كل إنسان أن يعرفها، وكم الذين يعرفونها؟ ولا واحد في  المليون.معشر الأبناء والإخوان! هل بلغكم أن حكماً لله قد صدر على الناس؟  قد حلف الله عليه بتسعة أو عشرة أيمان، وذلك من قوله تعالى:  وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا [الشمس:1]، حتى قال:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  [الشمس:9].إذاً: والله إنا لموقنون إيقاناً كاملاً أن من زكى نفسه دخل  الجنة دار السلام ونجا من العذاب والنار دار البوار، وأن من خبث نفسه  ولوثها ومات وهي عفنة منتنة فلن يدخل الجنة ولن ينزل بساحتها، وهناك آية  توضح هذا المعنى القريب وهي قوله تعالى من سورة الأعراف:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ [الأعراف:40]، أي: لا تفتح لأرواحهم عندما يعرج بها  ملك الموت وأعوانه،  وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ [الأعراف:40]،  والجمل: حيوان معروف عند العرب وهو البعير، وعين الإبرة معروفة عند  العجائز، وهي التي يُدخل فيها الخيط، والذي ما عنده بصر قوي ما يستطيع أن  يدخل الخيط في عين الإبرة، فهل يستطيع البعير أن يدخل في عن الإبرة؟!  مستحيل جداً، وكذلك مستحيل أن يدخل خبيث النفس دار السلام، وهذا قضاء الله  وحكمه.فهيا نعود يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! إلى الله تعالى، وهيا نعمل  على تزكية أنفسنا، فإن قيل: يا شيخ! بما نزكيها؟ أجيبكم فأقول: زكوها  بالإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح، وأبعدوها عما يخبثها كالشرك والمعاصي،  وأعني بالإيمان الصحيح الذي ليس مجرد دعوى الإيمان كاليهود، وإنما الإيمان  الذي إن عرضته على القرآن فأنت مؤمن، وأعني بالعمل الصالح الذي بينه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك من الغسل للجنابة إلى الرباط في سبيل الله،  وكل تلك العبادات هي مواد تزكية للنفس البشرية، وأما المخبثات المدسيات  للنفس من الكفر والشرك والمعاصي فهي وبال على المسلم في الدنيا  والآخرة.فعلى كل مؤمن يريد أن تزكو نفسه أن يتعرف على إيمانه هل هو إيمان  صحيح أم لا؟ وأن يعمل الصالحات التي بينها رسول الله، وهي في كتاب الله  تعالى من الوضوء إلى الطواف والاعتكاف، من كلمة الأمر بالمعروف إلى كلمة  النهي عن المنكر، فتلك العبادات إذا أوديت أداء صحيحاً بلا تقديم ولا تأخير  ولا زيادة ولا نقصان، فإنها تفعل في النفس البشرية الزكاة والطهر كما يفعل  الماء والصابون في الثياب والأبدان، فتُحيلها إلى كتلة من النور، وهذه هي  الحقيقة، فمن يعرف المسلمين بهذه الحقيقة؟ لو أنهم عزموا على أن يسودوا  ويقودوا، أو عزموا على أن يسموا ويرتفعوا لعادوا إلى بيوت ربهم -المساجد-  بنسائهم وأطفالهم من المغرب إلى العشاء فقط، وذلك في كل ليلة وطول الحياة،  فيتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، فإذا تعلم أهل القرية الكتاب والحكمة والله ما  خرجوا عن دائرة رضا الله وطلب مرضاته، وإنما استقاموا على منهج الحق فعبدوا  الله بما شرع، فسمت نفوسهم وأصبحوا أولياء الله، حتى لو كادهم أهل الأرض  ما زلزلوا أقدامهم.                                                                      
** العلاقة الحميمة بين المنافقين والكافرين                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [  بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا  أَلِيمًا  [النساء:138]، يأمر الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخبر  المنافقين بلفظ البشارة؛ لأن المخبر به يسوء وجوههم وهو العذاب الأليم،  وقد يكون في الدنيا بالذل والمهانة والقتل، وأما في الآخرة فهو أسوء العذاب  وأشده، وهو لازم لهم لخبث نفوسهم وظلمة أرواحهم.ثم وصفهم تعالى بأخس  صفاتهم وشرها، فقال:  الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:139] ] أي: يتركون المؤمنين فلا  يوالونهم ولا يحبونهم ولا ينصروهم ولا يطلبون النصرة منهم، وإنما يوالون  الكافرين، وهذا لن يصدر إلا من المنافقين الذين آمنوا بالظاهر وأخفوا الكفر  في الباطن.قال: [  الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ  دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:139]، فيعطون محبتهم ونصرتهم وولاءهم  للكافرين، ويمنعون ذلك المؤمنين، وذلك لأن قلوبهم كافرة آثمة لم يدخلها  إيمان ولم يُنرها عمل الإسلام، ثم وبخهم تعالى ناعياً عليهم جهلهم فقال:   أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ  [النساء:139] أي: يطلبون العزة، أي:  المنعة والغلبة من الكافرين، أجهلوا أم عموا فلم يعرفوا أن  الْعِزَّةَ  لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:139]؟ ]، فيا من يطلب العزة -أدلك على الباب  الذي تقرعه- اطلبها من باب الله عز وجل، فإن قال: ما نستطيع؛ لأن باب الله  يجب أن نكون طاهراً نقياً، فلا غش ولا خداع ولا شرك ولا كفر، إذاً: تطلبها  من الكافرين! والله لن تجدها، ولن تعز أبداً، فلا إله إلا الله.قال: [ لأن  قلوبهم كافرة آثمة لم يدخلها إيمان ولم ينرها عمل الإسلام، ثم وبخهم تعالى  ناعياً عليهم جهلهم فقال:  أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ   [النساء:139]، أيطلبون العزة، أي: المنعة والغلبة من الكافرين، أجهلوا أم  عموا فلم يعرفوا أن  الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:139]؟ فمن أعزه  الله عز، ومن أذله ذل، والعزة تطلب بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال لا بالكفر  والشرك والفساد، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى والثانية ].                                                                     
** النهي عن مجالسة الذين يكفرون بآيات الله ويستهزئون بها                                                                                                   * *
                               قال: [ أما الآية الثالثة فإن الله تعالى يؤدب المؤمنين ]  الله يؤدبنا لأننا أولياؤه وعبيده المؤمنون به، فأنت ما تؤدب ابنك أو  أخاك؟قال: [ فإن الله تعالى يؤدب المؤمنين ] ونحن إن شاء الله منهم، [  فيذكرهم بما أنزل عليهم في سورة الأنعام ]، وسورة مكية بلا جدال، وقد زفتها  سبعون ألف ملك عندما أنزلت، كما أن هذه السورة العظيمة نزلت مجملة،  والمفروض على أهل كل بيت أن يدرسونها ويعرفون ما جاء فيها. قال: [ فيذكرهم  بما أنزل عليهم في سورة الأنعام حيث نهاهم عن مجالسة أهل الباطل إذا خاضوا  في الطعن في آيات الله ودينه، فقال تعالى ] يخاطب رسوله وأمته معه: [   وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ  فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ   [الأنعام:68] ]، وهذا صالح لنا، فأيما مؤمن عرف الطريق إلى الله وجلس  مجلساً أخذ أهل المجلس يضحكون ويسخرون ينتقدون الحاكم أو الإمام أو العالم  الفلاني، فيجب أن يغلق أذنيه ويخرج، ولا يحل له البقاء، وإن جلس ورضي  بكلامهم فهو منهم، وإن استطاع أن يقول: هذا منكر لزمه ذلك، لكن في مكة من  يقول: هذا منكر؟ أبو جهل يضحك ويسخر وتقول له: إن هذا منكر! سيجرك على  الحصباء، لكن إن قدر لك وجلست مع المنافقين وأخذوا يسخرون من القرآن  ويستهزئون به، فلا يحل لك أن تبقى في هذا المكان. وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ  الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا  [الأنعام:68]، كيف يخوضون فيها؟  بالطعن والنقد، كأن يقولوا: لو كان كذا لكان كذا، فأعرض عنهم ولا تجلس  إليهم حتى ينتهي ذاك الخوض ويتكلموا في شيء آخر أو في حديث غيره، وإن فرضنا  أنه أنساك الشيطان هذا الأمر ثم تذكرته فعلى الفور اخرج.كان الحاج مسعود  من أهل الحلقة رحمة الله عليه إذا دخل المواليد وهو لا يدري، لما يأخذون  بالمدائح والقصائد يأخذ نعله ويخرج، لمَ يا مسعود؟ فيقول: أمرنا بألا نخوض  في هذا الباطل.والآن تعرفون إخوانكم من عمال وموظفين يجلسون في احتفال ما  ويخوضون في الطعن والنقد، فهل يجوز أن نبقى ونسكت؟ إما أن نغير المنكر وإما  أن نخرج أو نكون قد شاركناهم في الباطل.قال: [ هذا الأدب أخذ الله تعالى  به رسوله والمؤمنين وهم في مكة قبل الهجرة؛ لأن سورة الأنعام مكية، ولما  هاجروا إلى المدينة وبدأ النفاق وأصبح للمنافقين مجالس خاصة ينتقدون فيها  المؤمنين ويخوضون فيها في آيات الله تعالى استهزاء وسخرية، ذكر الله تعالى  المؤمنين بما أنزل عليهم في مكة ]؛ لأن المدينة في العام الأول والثاني  والثالث كان المنافقون فيها أكثر من المؤمنين، لكن أخذوا يقلون ويقلون، بل  ما مات الرسول وفي المدينة منافق واحد، وإنما مات من مات، ومن لم يمت فقد  أسلم وآمن ودخل في الإسلام.قال: [ قال:  وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا  وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي  حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ  [النساء:140]، أي: إذا رضيتم  بالجلوس معهم وهم يخوضون في آيات الله،  مِثْلُهُمْ  [النساء:140]، أي: في  الإثم والجريمة والجزاء يوم القيامة،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا  [النساء:140]،  فهل ترضون أن تكونوا معهم في جهنم؟ وإن قلتم: لا ما نرضى، إذاً فلا  تجالسوهم.                                                                     
** غش المنافقين للمؤمنين وحرصهم على المصالح المادية الدنيوية                                                                                                   * *
                               ثم ذكر تعالى لهم وصفاً آخر للمنافقين يحمل على التنفير  منهم والكراهية والبغض لهم، فقال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ   [النساء:141]، أي: ينتظرون بكم الدوائر ويتحينون الفرص،  فَإِنْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:141]، أي: نصر وغنيمة،  قَالُوا  أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ  [النساء:141]، فأشركونا معكم،  وَإِنْ كَانَ  لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ  [النساء:141]، في النصر قالوا لهم:  أَلَمْ  نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ  [النساء:141]؟ أي: نستولي عليكم،  وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:141]، أي: يقاتلوكم فأعطونا مما غنمتم،  وهكذا المنافقون يمسكون العصا من الوسط، فأي جانب غلب كانوا معه، ألا لعنة  الله على المنافقين، وما على المؤمنين إلا الصبر؛ لأن مشكلة المنافقين  عويصة الحل، فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة.أما الكافرون الظاهرون فلن يجعل  الله لهم على المؤمنين سبيلاً، لا لاستئصالهم وإبادتهم، ولا لإذلالهم  والتسلط عليهم ما داموا مؤمنين صادقين في إيمانهم، وهذا ما ختم الله تعالى  به الآية الكريمة إذ قال:  وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:141]. ]، ووالله لو وجد في العالم  الإسلامي بلد أسلم قلبه ووجهه لله، وأقام دين الله، والله لو كاده من على  أقطارها ما زلزلوهم ولا استطاعوا أن يضلوهم أو أن يدخلوا ديارهم، وإن قلت  كيف؟ أقول لك: خلال خمسة وعشرين سنة والعالم الإسلامي أصبح من وراء نهر  السند إلى الأندلس، كيف تم هذا؟! ليس ذلك بطائراتهم وجيوشهم وما يملكون،  وإنما فقط استقاموا على ولاية الله وكانوا أولياء الله فكان الله معهم.                                                                      
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               قال المؤلف: [ هداية هذه الآيات: أولاً: حرمة اتخاذ  الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين ] فلا يحل لك أن تصاحب كافراً، ولا أن  تحبه ويحبك، وتهديه ويهديك، وتترك المؤمنين فتبغضهم ولا تهاديهم ولا تعمل  معهم، كما لا يحل لك أبداً أن يطلب نصرتك كافر على إخوانك المؤمنين فتمد  يدك وتنصره على إخوانك المؤمنين، ومن فعل هذا والله ما هو بمؤمن، فهذا  الرسول خرج معه رجل يقاتل معه، فقال له: أنا فلان، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( ارجع إنا لا نستنصر بكافر ).ويبقى سياسياً وشرعياً وذلك إذا  تصالح وتعاهد المسلمون مع دولة كافرة؛ لأنهم رأوا ضعفهم وعجزهم وعدم قدرتهم  على غزوها أو فتحها، واتفقوا على شروط معينة فهذا جائز، لكن الحب في القلب  لا، أتحب عدو الله؟!ثم إذا اتفقنا مع هذه الدولة الكافرة كبريطانيا،  وقاتلت بريطانيا دولة مسلمة، فإنه لا يجوز لنا أن نقاتل معهم ضد إخواننا  المسلمين، إذ إن هذا يتنافى مع القرآن الكريم، لكن لو قاتلوا دولة كافرة  فلا بأس أن نقاتل معهم إذا كان بيننا وبينهم اتفاقية على ذلك. قال: [ حرمة  اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين ]، فتترك المؤمنين ولا تواليهم ولا  تنصرهم ولا تحبهم، وتنصر وتحب الكافرين!قال: [ ثانياً: الباعث للناس على  اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء هو الرغبة في العزة ورفع المذلة وهذا باطل، فالعزة  لله ولا تطلب منه تعالى إلا بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال ] واتباع منهج  الحق.قال: [ ثالثاً: حرمة مجالسة أهل الباطل إذا كانوا يخوضون في آيات الله  نقداً واستهزاء وسخرية.رابعاً: الرضا بالكفر كفر، والرضا بالإثم إثم ]،  كيف الرضا بالإثم إثم؟ جماعة يلعبون القمار وأنت معهم، فهذا رضاً منك وأنت  آثم مثلهم، أو جماعة يشربون الحشيش وأنت معهم، فهذا أيضاً راضاً منك وأنت  آثم مثلهم، أو جماعة يسبون في الصالحين وفلان وفلان وتسكت فأنت راضي بذلك  وأنت آثم، وهكذا الرضا بالكفر بالإجماع كفر، والرضا بالإثم صاحبه آثم.قال: [  خامساً: تكفل الله تعالى بعزة المؤمنين الصادقين ومنعتهم، فلا يسلّط عليهم  أعداءه فيستأصلونهم أو يذلونهم ويتحكمون فيهم ] واسمعوا إلى رسول الله وهو  يقول في هذه القضية -هذا الحديث الفيصل-: ( إني سألت ربي )، أي: طلبت من  الله مولاي، ( ألا يهلكها -أي: أمته- بسنة عامة )، يعني: بقحط وجدب أو  وباء، ( وألا يسلط عليهم عدوًا من سوى أنفسهم )، أما من أنفسهم فقد أكل  بعضهم بعضاً، ( فيستبيح بيضتهم، ولو اجتمع عليهم من بأقطارها حتى يكون  بعضهم يهلك بعضاً، ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً )، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  وَمَا  أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ  [الشورى:30]،  فهذا الدعاء من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل ربه تعالى ألا يسلط على أمته  عدواً من غير أنفسهم، فيقتل بعضهم بعضاً، ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً، وحينئذٍ  استوجبوا نقمة الله تعالى.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (71)  
الحلقة (295)
تفسير سورة النساء  (74)


من صفات المنافقين الكذب والغدر والمخادعة، حتى إنهم لفرط جهلهم يحسبون  أنهم عندما يظهرون الإيمان وينفقون في سبيل الله فإنهم بذلك يثبتون لله  ولعباده المؤمنين صلاحهم وحسن حالهم، بينما هم في الحقيقة يخادعون أنفسهم  ويغررون بها، فالله عز وجل محيط بهم، عالم بكذبهم ونفاقهم، ويظهر ذلك من  قيامهم لصلاتهم، وحالهم عند ذكر ربهم، فهم حائرون ضائعون ليسوا إلى أهل  الإيمان ولا إلى أهل الطغيان، ومصيرهم في الآخرة الدرك الأسفل من النيران.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الإثنين من يوم الأحد ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي والعالم  أجمع وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا رجاءنا هذا إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع  هذه الآيات الثلاث، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُوا  إِلَى الصَّلاةِ قَامُوا كُسَالَى يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ وَلا يَذْكُرُونَ  اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   *  مُذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ لا إِلَى  هَؤُلاءِ وَلا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ  سَبِيلًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا  الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:142+144].                                
 ذكر بعض صفات المنافقين                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  المخبر بهذا الخبر العظيم:  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ  وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ  [النساء:142]؟ أليس الله؟ بلى والله، فهذا كتابه وهذا  رسوله أوحى إليه هذا الكتاب، ومن جملة آي هذا الكتاب هذه الآيات من سورة  النساء، فاسمع إلى هذا الخبر العظيم، يقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ  [النساء:142]،  ولعل بين المستمعين والمستمعات من لم يعرف حقيقة النفاق والمنافقين.فأول  ً:  المنافق هو الذي يبطن الكفر ويخفيه ويستره في صدره، ويظهر الإسلام بلسانه  وعمله، وهو لا يؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه ولا بمحمد ورسالته ولا بتوحيد الله،  ولكن اضطر إلى أن يظهر الإسلام خوفاً على نفسه وماله، وقد وضع الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم ضوابط لأصحابه حتى يعرفوا المنافق من المؤمن صادق الإيمان،  وهذه الضوابط منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( آية المنافق ثلاث )، أي:  علامة المنافق من المؤمن الصادق المميزة له والمفرقة له ثلاث آيات: الأولى:  ( إذا حدث كذب )، أي: إذا حدث أخاً من إخوانه أو إنساناً من الناس قريباً  أو بعيداً فإنه يكذب، ويتلذذ بالكذب وخاصة إذا حدث مؤمناً صادقاً، ثانياً: (  وإذا وعد أخلف )، أي: إذا قال نلتقي ساعة كذا في مكان كذا فإنه يتأخر ولا  يحضر، بل ويتلذذ بحضورك أنت هناك في الحر أو البرد؛ لأنه يرغب في أذيتك،  فيعدك ثم يخلف وعده من أجل أن يؤذيك؛ لأنك ضده وعدوه، ثالثاً: ( وإذا أؤتمن  خان )، أي: إذا ائتمنه إنسان على شيء ولو على كلمة فضلاً عن امرأة أو عن  دينار أو درهم، فإنه يتلذذ بخيانتها؛ لأنه لا يؤمن بالله ولا يخاف الله،  ولا يؤمن بالجزاء في الدار الآخرة، ويكره المؤمنين والمؤمنات.فيا رجال  الإسلام خذوا هذا الضابط في نفوسكم فتستطيعون أن تعرفوا المنافقين من  المؤمنين في مجتمعكم، لا بالسحر ولا بالضرب وبالعصا حتى يعترف، وإنما خذوا  هذه الثلاث العلامات. مرة أخرى: ( آية المنافق )، أي: الدالة عليه، ( ثلاث:  إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا أؤتمن خان )، ولنبرئ إلى الله جميعاً أن  تكون فينا صفة من هذه الصفات.فأولاً: قد يحدث أحدنا ويكذب خطأً أو فهماً  غير صحيح، لكن لا يتعمد الكذب، إذ لا يمكن أن يتعمد الكذب ويقصده ويقوله  مؤمن بالله ولقائه.ثانياً: ( إذا وعد أخلف )، أي: إذا واعد أحدنا فيجب أن  يفي، فإن عجز فلا حرج عليه، كأن واعدك اللقاء في مكان كذا فنسي، أو أنه نام  وما استيقظ، أو حالت دون ذلك حوائل، أو يعدك بأن يعطيك كذا أو يأخذ منك  كذا ثم ينسى أو يعجز، فهذا كله معفوٌ عنه؛ لعجزه ونسيانه، أما أن يعد ولا  يفي وهو قادر على الوفاء، بل ويريد أن يؤذي هذا المؤمن فهذا هو المنافق،  ولذا فلا ينبغي أن يوجد بين المؤمنين والمؤمنات من هذه صفاته.ثالثاً: ( إذا  أؤتمن خان )، أي: إذا وِضع تحت يديك مال أو حيوان أو زرع أو امرأة أو  أولاد يتامى، فيجب أن تحافظ على أمانتك، بل والله ترضى أن يضيع مالك ولا  يضيع المال الذي هو أمانة عندك، وترضى أن تؤذى أنت في بدنك أو ولدك ولا  ترضى أن يؤذى من أؤتمن عليه عندك وأنت المسئول عنه.فهل أنتم عازمون على صدق  الحديث والوفاء بالوعد وحفظ الأمانة؟ نعم والله، فمن يوم أن قلنا: لا إله  إلا الله ونحن هكذا، إذا وعدنا نفي، وإذا أؤتمنا لا نخن، وإذا حدثنا صدقنا،  لكن إن وجدتم بين إخوانكم من على هذا المنهج السيئ فسببه أن إيمانه فيه  شيء، إذ ما عرف الله ولا أحبه ولا خافه، ولا عرف ما عنده لأوليائه ولا ما  لديه لأعدائه، وبالتالي كيف يخافه؟! عدنا من حيث بدأنا، إنه الجهل  وظلمته.ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أربع من كان فيه واحدة منهن كانت فيه  خصلة من النفاق )، الثلاث الأولى والرابعة هي: ( وإذا خاصم فجر )، أي: إذا  خاصم فإنه يخرج عن اللياقة والأدب والصدق والحق، وما يستقيم في مخاصمته،  فيكذب ويزيد وينقص ويقول الباطل، ومعنى(فجر): أي: خرج عن الطريق وما استقام  في خصامه، إذاً: يحذر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من النفاق ومن أهله؛ لأنه  بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم.                                                                      
 بيان كيفية مخادعة المنافقين لله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                وهذا كتاب الله عز وجل بين أيدينا، فهيا نسمع عن الله ما  قال في المنافقين:  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ   [النساء:142]، كيف يخادعون الله؟ يظهرون الإيمان والإسلام ويقولون: لا إله  إلا الله، وإذا دعوا إلى المال أنفقوا، وإلى الجهاد خرجوا، فهذا خداع لله،  ويظنون أن الله لا يعلم عنهم شيئاً، وهو تعالى:  خَادِعُهُمْ   [النساء:142]، ولذا لم يفضحهم، إذ لو شاء لأنزل: يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن  عبد الله بن أبي وفلان وفلان -بأسمائهم- منافقون، فيفضحهم ويقتلون، ولكن  يسترهم، وبالتالي فيظنون أن الله لا يعرف عنهم أو لا يقدر على فضحهم أو على  تسليط الرسول عليهم، وهذا معنى خداع الله لهم.                                                                      
 من صفات المنافقين: القيام للصلاة بكسل                                                                                                    
                                 وَإِذَا قَامُوا إِلَى الصَّلاةِ  [النساء:142]، أي:  المفروضة، فإنهم يقومون  كُسَالَى  [النساء:142]؛ لأنهم لا يريدون أن  يصلوا، إذ إنهم يقولون: لا فائدة من الصلاة! ولا لوم فهم ما آمنوا بلقاء  الله وما عند الله، وهذه هي محنة وعلة الكفر وظلمة النفس.                                                                      
 من صفات المنافقين: مراءات الناس بأعمالهم                                                                                                    
                                 يُرَاءُونَ  [النساء:142]، إذ لو أنهم يعرفون أن جارهم لا  يطلع عليهم فإنهم لا يصلون، لكن من أجل أن يروا الناس أنهم يصلون، ولهذا  فإن أثقل صلاة عليهم هي صلاة العشاء والصبح، فيكربون ويحزنون، فالعشاء وقت  راحة واستجمام من الحرث أو الزراعة أو غيرها من الأعمال، وبالتالي فيشق  عليهم أن يخرجوا متوضئين في الظلام، لكن لو أن هناك كهرباء فإنهم  سيعرفون.إذاً: ما هو الحل؟ يخرج من يخرج منهم في أشد الألم، فيصليها وهي  ثقيلة عليه كالجيل، والصبح كذلك، فيأتي المسجد في الظلام والناس نيام، لكن  يخافون أن يتعهدهم المؤمنون: أين فلان؟ لمَ لم يحضر الليلة؟ هل صلى معنا؟  فهم يصلون لا لله وإنما للدفع عن أنفسهم المعرة والمذمة. يُرَاءُونَ  النَّاسَ  [النساء:142]، ما المراد بالناس؟ المؤمنون المسلمون حقاً،  فالمنافقون يراءون بصلاتهم وبأعمالهم كلها؛ حتى يستروا على أنفسهم نفاقهم  وكفرهم.ومن هنا معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! الرياء شرك، والرياء يعني:  مراءاتك الناس عبادة الله لتدفع عنك المعرة والمذمة، أو لتكتسب حمداً  وثناء، أو لتدفع عنك البلاء والعذاب، فهذه العبادة باطلة وصاحبها في النار،  ولذلك فاعبد الله بأي نوع من العبادات ولا تلتفت إلى أحد، بل لا هم لك إلا  الله، سواء كان رباطاً أو جهاداً أو إنفاقاً أو صياماً أو صلاة، لا تلتفت  إلى مخلوق أبداً، والرسول يقول: ( إياكم والشرك الأصغر )، قالوا: وما الشرك  الأصغر؟ قال: ( الرياء )، يحسن أحدنا صلاته ويزينها من أجل أن يقال: فلان  صلاته حسنة. فاحذروا الرياء أيها المؤمنون! والآية واضحة في ذلك:   يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ  [النساء:142]؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا الله ولا عرفوا ما عنده  ولا أحبوه ولا خافوه، وبالتالي فماذا يصنعون بهذه الصلاة؟ يروها الناس  ليحمدوهم، أو حتى لا يذموهم أو يكفروهم، ولذا فلنعمل على تطهير قلوبنا من  هذه الشركيات.                                                                      
 من صفات المنافقين: قلة ذكر الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                 وَلا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:142]،  فمثلاً في الصلاة ما يقول: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم، وإن ذكر  فمرة واحدة في الركوع والسجود، أما خارج الصلاة فلا يذكرون الله أبداً، إذ  كيف يذكرونه وهم لا يحبونه ولا يخافونه بل وما عرفوه؟! ما يريدون أن  يعلموا أبداً، أما المؤمنون فلا يراءون في عبادتهم غير الله تعالى، ويذكرون  الله كثيراً.روى مالك في الموطأ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان صلاة  المنافقين أنه قال: ( تلك صلاة المنافقين، ثلاث مرات )، وبينها فقال: (  يجلس أحدهم يرقب الشمس حتى إذا كانت بين قرني شيطان )، أي: ما يصلي العصر  وإنما يأكل يضحك يلعب مع أولاده حتى إذا كادت الشمس أن تغرب أو تقع على  قرني الشيطان، أي: أن الشيطان يصور نفسه كأنه كبش أو ثور ويحمل الشمس على  رأسه، وقد زين الشيطان للناس عبادة الشمس من دون الله تعالى، وبعيني هاتين  قد رأينا عابداً للشمس في الهند وهو واقف يعبد الشمس حتى غربت، ثم أخذ يسعى  كما نسعى بين الصفا والمروة!والشاهد عندنا في قول الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم كما في رواية مالك: ( يجلس أحدهم يرقب الشمس حتى إذا كانت بين قرني  شيطان أو على قرني شيطان قام فنقر أربعاً لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا )،  أي: نقر أربعاً كما ينقر الديك الحبَّ.وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا تجزئ  صلاة لا يقيم الرجل فيها صلبه في الركوع والسجود )، أي: لا تجزئ صلاة لا  يقيم فيها المصلي صلبه وهو راكع أو ساجد، أما أن يقول: الله أكبر، الله  أكبر فهي باطلة، وهذه قد تورط بها بلايين المسلمين والجهال، وخاصة قبل هذه  الدعوة الإصلاحية الجديدة، فقد كانت الصلاة تؤدى بسرعة عجيبة، وليس فيها  طمأنينة ولا خشوع؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا الله تعالى، والآن وبعد أن جدت هذه  الصورة فلا بأس بها، وسببها هي المعرفة، فعند جماعة التبليغ الصلاة ذات  الخشوع، فعلموا الناس كيف يخشعون في الصلاة.إذاً:  وَلا يَذْكُرُونَ  اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:142]، في الصلاة أقل ما تسبح في الركوع  تقول: سبحان ربي العظيم ثلاث مرات، وفي السجود سبحان ربي الأعلى ثلاث مرات،  وإن رفعت قلت: سمع الله لمن حمده، اللهم ربنا لك الحمد، حمداً كثيراً  طيباً مباركاً فيه، وهذا أدناه، وإن جلست بين السجدتين قلت: ربي اغفر لي  وارحمني وعافني واهديني وارزقني، أما الله أكبر الله أكبر فتدخل في سلك  المنافقين والعياذ بالله.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (مذبذبين بين ذلك لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            مُذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ لا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ وَلا إِلَى  هَؤُلاءِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:143]. مُذَبْذَبِينَ  [النساء:143]، أي: مرة مع المسلمين ومرة مع  الكافرين، فإذا رأوا المسلمين قد انتصروا كانوا معهم، وإذا رأوا الكافرين  قد انتصروا كانوا معهم، فهم يمسكون العصا من الوسط، إن كان في الإسلام خير  قالوا: نحن مع المسلمين، وإن كان هناك في الإسلام عذاب أو عقاب أو حرمان  قالوا: نحن مع الكافرين، وعلة ذلك هو الكفر، إذ إنهم ما عرفوا الله ولا  آمنوا به، ولهذا فهم في حيرتهم.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ضرب لهم  مثلاً يصف به حال المنافقين في تذبذبهم وحيرتهم، فقد جاء في صحيح مسلم، أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( مثل المنافق كمثل الشاة العائرة -أي:  المترددة بين قطيعين من الغنم- تعير إلى هذه مرة وإلى هذه أخرى )، ونحن ما  نعرف ذلك، والذي يعرفه هم أصحاب الغنم، فالشاة العائرة ما تستقر، وإنما مرة  هنا ومرة هناك، مرة مع هذا القطيع، ومرة مع ذاك القطيع، وكذلك المنافق  فيوم مع المؤمنين، أو عام مع المؤمنين وعام مع الكافرين، فإذا رأوا الخير  في الإسلام وأهله انضموا إلى المؤمنين، وإذا رأوا القحط والجدب والفقر  انضموا إلى الكافرين، فنبرأ إلى الله من النفاق.والنفاق أشد من الكفر، قال  تعالى:  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ   [النساء:145]، فأولاً: لأنهم كفار، ثم زيادة على كفرهم نفاقهم وكذبهم  وتضليلهم وأذيتهم للمسلمين.مرة أخرى اسمعوا الآيتين:  إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ  [النساء:142]، ما لهم يا رب؟ أخبرنا عنهم؟! قال:   يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُوا إِلَى الصَّلاةِ  قَامُوا كُسَالَى  [النساء:142]، أي: نشطين؟ لا والله، وإنما  قَامُوا  كُسَالَى  [النساء:142]؛ لأنهم غير مؤمنين بالله ولقائه وما عند الله وما  لديه، فكيف يقومون نشطين وهم لا يحبون الله ولا يعرفونه؟ إن أكثر بل عامة  المسلمين الجهلة من العرب والعجم الذين ما يحسنون صلاتهم ولا يذكرون الله،  علة ذلك والله جهلهم، وهذه هي الحقيقة، فما داموا أنهم آمنوا إذاً فإنهم  يصلون حتى يقال: صلوا وكفى. يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ وَلا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   *  مُذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:142-143]، بين  من؟ بين المؤمنين والكافرين، وذلك حسب المصلحة، كالشاة العائرة، فمرة مع  هذا القطيع ومرة مع ذاك القطيع، فتبحث عن الطعام، فأنى وجدته  استقرت.وأخيراً:  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:143]، أي: إلى هدايته، فمن أضله الله والله ما وجدت له أبداً من  يهديه ولا يهتدي، ولهذا يجب أن نخاف من الله أن يضلنا، فمن هم الذين تعرضوا  لإضلال الله تعالى لهم؟ الذين تعمدوا الكفر والنفاق، فهؤلاء إذا مضت سنة  الله فيهم فلن تهديهم أنت ولن تستطيع؛ لأنهم مكروا بالله ورسوله والمؤمنين،  وهذا تحذير من أن يتعرض العبد لإضلال الله له، فإن من أضله الله لا يهتدي،  جاء في قراءة سبعية: ( إن الله لا يُهدى من يضل )، وقال تعالى:  فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ  [النحل:37].وقد بينا لنا الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم عوامل الإضلال وهي: أن العبد إذا عرف معصية الله وتعمد فعلها ثم  نهي فأبى أن ينتهي، كأن ذُكِّر فأبى أن يذكر، ووعظ فأبى أن يتعظ، وإنما  واصل الجريمة بعد الجريمة، وذلك عاماً بعد عام، فإنه يصل إلى وقت يصبح إذا  قلت له: اتق الله يسخر منك، فهذا لن يهديه الله؛ لأنه قد انتهى أمره،  والرسول قد ضرب لذلك مثلاً فقال: ( إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً نكت في قلبه نكتة  سوداء، فإن هو تاب واستغفر صقلت )، أي: مسحت وزال أثرها، فإن هو لم يتب ولم  يستغفر ولم يندم ولم يقلع، وإنما زاد ذنباً آخر نكتت في قلبه نكتة أخرى،  وهكذا حتى يغطى القلب كله، وذالكم هو الران الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ  رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14]، فلهذا  التوبة تجب على الفور، فإياك أن تقول كما يقول الغافلون: غداً سأتوب، أو  إذا جاء أبي سأتوب، أو إذا تزوجت سأتوب، أو حتى أفعل كذا، بل إذا زلت القدم  ووقعت في معصية الله فعلى الفور استغفر الله وتب إليه وذرف الدموع، فينمحي  ذلك الأثر كله، أما أن ترضى بالتأجيل فيخشى أن ساعة تأتي لا تقبل فيها  توبتك.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ  أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:144]. شكا إلي أحد  المستمعين وهو من أهل العلم فقال: إن بعض المستمعين تحيروا بالأمس وقالوا  ما لا ينبغي أن يقال؛ لسوء فهمهم عفا الله عنا وعنهم، أما الشيخ فقد بين في  صدق، وبينا غير ما مرة: أن الولاء والبراء يتغنى بهما إخواننا وما فقهوا  ولا فهموا معنى الولاء والبراء،  لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ  كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ  عَشِيرَتَهُمْ [المجادلة:22]، فما معنى يوآدونهم؟ أي: يحبونهم، إذ المودة  تعني الحب.وقلنا: لا يعقل أبداً أن يوجد قلب فيه الإيمان بالله وما عند  الله، ويحب كافراً مشركاً مجوسياً يهودياً نصرانياً بقلبه كما يحب أمه  وأباه، وذلك لنفي الله تعالى حيث قال:  لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [المجادلة:22]، حق الإيمان، أما الجهلة  فيتخبطون،  يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ [المجادلة:22]،  ولو كان أقرب قريب، والآية واضحة في ذلك. فمن صفات المؤمنين:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، وقد فسرنا الولاء بأنه الحب والنصرة، فالمؤمن يحب كل مؤمن  ومؤمنة، والمؤمنة تحب كل مؤمنة ومؤمن، فما معنى الحب؟ الحب ضد الكره  والبغض، فالذين يكرهون المؤمنين ويبغضونهم ما هم بالمؤمنين كما أخبر الله  تعالى. وأما النصرة فإذا استغاثك أخوك المؤمن والكافر يضربه أو يعذبه أو  يسلبه ماله فيجب أن تنصره، فإن أنت أحببت الكافر وأعطيته قلبك ووقفت إلى  جنبه تنصره على المؤمنين، فوالله ما أنت بالمؤمن، وهذه هي الحقيقة.ويبقى ما  بيناه واضطرب على السامعين فنقول: أليس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عقد  معاهدة بينه وبين المشركين لمدة عشر سنوات؟ ثم أليس المشركون أولئك هم كفار  بمعنى الكلمة؟ إي والله، إذ ليسوا أهل كتاب، وإنما عبدة أصنام، وقد قبل  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك الشروط ونفذها، حتى ذاك الذي جاء هارباً إلى  الرسول فرده عليهم، فهذه المعاهدة بين المسلمين والكافرين إذا كانت لصالح  الإسلام والمسلمين فإنها تجوز، ولا يقول قائل: هذه مودة للكافرين!أيضاً  صالح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل فدك وأهل وادي القرى، وبالتالي فأيما  دولة إسلامية تقيم دين الله واضطرت للظروف والأحوال قوة وضعفاً على أن تعقد  مصالحة أو معاهدة بينها وبين دولة كافرة لتدفع خطرها عنها، فإن ذلك جائز  قد أذن الله تعالى لها في ذلك؛ حماية للمؤمنين ودينهم وأحوالهم، ويجب أن  نفي أيضاً بتلك المعاهدة، فلا نخون أبداً، وإذا فرضنا أن نعلن الحرب عليهم  فنعلمهم بذلك. إذاً: فاليهود أو النصارى أو غيرهم من الأعداء إذا اضطر أهل  إقليم إلى معاهدتهم دفعاً لشرهم وإبعاداً لخطرهم، فليس هناك مسلم يقول: لا  يجوز ذلك! وقد عرف الإسلام ذلك، لكن ما فهموا، وأنا على هذا الكرسي من  أربعين سنة أو ثلاث وأربعين سنة وأنا أقول: آه، لو عرف المسلمون وبخاصة  العرب لتصالحوا مع اليهود صلحاً مؤقتاً حتى لا يتركوا إخوانهم شاردين  هاربين في كل مكان يشحتون لهم، فإذا اضطررتم إلى قسمة تلك الأرض فاقسموا  وارضوا بالقسمة؛ لأنكم مقهورون أذلاء في العالم، وبذلك تحفظون شرف إخوانكم  وحالهم، والذي يسمع هذا الكلمة يكفر الشيخ! بل ويقول: أي علم هذا؟ أي فقه  هذا؟ والله لو تم قبول ذلك القسم وربيَ المسلمون الفلسطينيون تربية ربانية  إسلامية، وكانت دولة القرآن هناك لاستولوا على أوروبا لا على إسرائيل  فقط.والشاهد عندنا: لما كانت حرب الخليج وهي مؤامرة مظلمة المراد منها أو  الهدف منها والله العظيم إطفاء نور الله العظيم، وإنهاء كلمة لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله، وقد نسج خيوطها ووضع أسلاكها جماعات الماسونيه  والتنصير المسيحية، وأرادوا أن يطفئوا هذه الأنوار، ويمزقوا راية لا إله  إلا الله محمداً رسول الله، ولولا أن الله عز وجل دفعهم لتحقق مرادهم  والعياذ بالله، فقد مكثوا أربعة أيام وهم واقفون بمدافعهم وطائراتهم من  الجنوب ومن الشرق والغرب والشمال، ولكن الله أبى، ثم جاءت قوات الكفر، لمَ؟  قلنا لهم: هتلر النازي لما علا وارتفع واحتل فرنسا في نصف شهر، وبسط يده  على شرق أوروبا في أيام، تألب عليه الكفر كله من روسيا شرقاً إلى أمريكا  غرباً، ثم إن هتلر ألماني، وألمانيا مخ أوروبا، فيحترمون الألماني كما  يحترمون الصالحين، فما بالوا به ودخلوا دياره ومزقوها وقسموها وأنالوهم  البلاء والشقاء، والجهاد العربي يتعنتر ويرفع صوته: الآن نملأ الأرض  بالجثث، الآن نحرقهم، فزحفوا لأجل تأديبه، وقالوا: السعودية هي التي أتت  بالكفار، وقلنا لهم: والله الذي لا إله غيره ليجوز للمؤمن أن يستعين  بالكافر إن احتاج إلى ذلك، لا أنه يستعين به ليقتل المسلمين، بل ليدفع به  الكافرين، ووقع المسلمون وخاصة طلبة العلم في ورطة عمياء بلا بصيرة ولا  معرفة.فلهذا خلاصة القول: إذا اضطرت دولة إسلامية سواء السعودية أو سوريا  أو المغرب أو أي دولة فلها أن تعقد معاهدة مع دولة أخرى لتدفع خطرها وشرها  عنها، على شرط أن تكون المعاهدة على أساس معين، لا على أساس أن نعبد معهم  الصليب، أو يعبدون معنا، وإنما فقط لدفع الخطر إذا لاحت لنا مقدماته، وهذه  المعاهدات جائزة، بل واجبة إذا خفنا أن هذه الديار ستهلك وتؤكل، بل يجب أن  نستعين بالكافرين في ذلك.ويبقى لا بد من معرفة الولاء والبراء، قال تعالى:   وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، فيمَ؟ في الحب والنصرة، أما أن نحب الكافرين بقلوبنا كما نحب  أنفسنا وإخواننا فهذا يتنافى مع الإيمان، بل لا يوجد مؤمن حقيقي ويدخل حب  كافرة أو عاهرة في نفسه، فقد يظاهر له الحب وما يقول: إني أبغضك، إذ ليس  شرطاً، ولكن القلب موكول إلى الله عز وجل.وهنا لطيفة أخرى في سورة الأنفال  وهي: أنه إذا كان بيننا وبين الكفار معاهدة، وإخواننا المسلمون حاربوا  أولئك الكافرين، فلا يجوز لنا أن نقف إلى جنب إخواننا المسلمين، وذلك بحكم  المعاهدة التي بيننا وبينهم، قال تعالى موضحاً ذلك:  إِلَّا عَلَى قَوْمٍ  بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ [الأنفال:72]، فالإسلام إذا وثق موثقاً  أو وثيقة ما يهزأ ويسخر بها، بل ولا يحلها. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:144]، فتتركون المؤمنين ولا توالونهم ولا تصاحبوهم ولا تستعينوا  بهم، وإنما تتخذون الكافرين أولياء لكم فتفتحون قلوبكم لهم، فهذا لن يثبت  معه إيمان حقيقي. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا  الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [النساء:144]،  فتتركون المؤمنين ولا توالونهم وإنما توالون الكافرين، وهذا العمل ليس  بسليم ولا بصحيح، ثم الآن ماذا نقول؟ أين المسلمون؟ ممزقون مشتتون  مطاردون.ثم قال تعالى:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  سُلْطَانًا [النساء:144]، أي: أتريدون أن تسلطوا الله عليكم بسلطان وحجة  قوية وهي أن يسلط الكافرين عليكم، وما سلط الله الكافرين على المسلمين  قروناً عديدة إلا لأنهم كما قال تعالى:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا [النساء:144]، أي: واضحاً بيناً بأن يسلط  عليكم الكافرين، وقد فعل، فقد استعمرت بلاد العالم الإسلامي من اندونيسيا  إلى موريتانيا، وما نجا منها شبر إلا هذه البقعة؛ لأن فيها بيت الله ورسول  الله.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن يفقهنا في ديننا، وأن يعلمنا منا ينفعنا، وأن  يلهمنا أن نسأل أهل الذكر إن كنا لا نعلم؛ حتى لا نتورط في الضلال. وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (72)  
الحلقة (296)
تفسير سورة النساء  (75)


إن موالاة الكافرين ونصرتهم على المؤمنين لهو علامة بارزة من علامات  النفاق، وقد بين الله عز وجل ما أعده في الآخرة للمنافقين، حيث جعل منزلهم  في الدرك الأسفل من النار، فمن تاب منهم وأناب واعتصم بحبل الله وأخلص دينه  له ووالى عباده المؤمنين فإن الله يتوب عليه ويؤتيه من لدنه أجراً عظيماً؛  لأن الله عز وجل القاهر فوق عباده لا حاجة له بعذابهم إن آمنوا وشكروا،  فهو سبحانه الشاكر العليم.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله القرآن العظيم؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وما  زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الأربع، والآية الأولى قد درسناها بإجمال في الليلة السالفة، وتلاوة الآيات  الأربع بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا   *  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ  مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ  لِلَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ  إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا   [النساء:144-147].هيا نكرر تلاوة الآيات ونتدبر؛ لأننا مأمورون بأن نفهم  مراد الله من كلامه، بل لا بد وأن نحاول أن نفهم ما يريده الله منا، قال  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ  أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  *  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي  الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا   *   إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَسَوْفَ  يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  مَا يَفْعَلُ  اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:144-147].                               
 مناداة الله تعالى لعباده بعنوان الإيمان                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:144]، هذا نداء  الله لنا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! فالحمد لله، رب السموات والأرض، ورب  العرش العظيم، ومن بيده كل شيء، ينادينا؟! الله أكبر، كيف فزنا بهذا الكمال  حتى أصبحنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا الله؟! أما تذوقون المعنى الحقيقي لذلك؟  نضرب لكم مثلاً: لو أن الرئيس ناداك: أي فلان! فهل تفرح أم لا؟ أحسبك تنتفش  ونغتر بذلك، فكيف بملك الملوك؟ برب السموات والأرض، ورب كل شيء؟! أما نفرح  ونفتخر؟ فلبيك اللهم لبيك وسعديك، والخير بيديك، والشر ليس إليك.والذي  شرفنا الله به حتى نادانا هو الإيمان بالله والتصديق الجازم بوجوده تعالى  رباً وإلهاً، فلا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، كذلك والإيمان بأن محمداً رسول  الله ونبي الله وخاتم الأنبياء، والإيمان بلقاء الله في الدار الآخرة،  والإيمان بالملائكة والكتب وبكل ما أمرنا الله أن نؤمن به، ومن هنا جاء  الشرف، ومن هنا جاء شرفنا وأصبحنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا رب العالمين؛ لأن  الإيمان كما عرفتم صاحبه حي يسمع ويبصر ويعقل وينطق ويأخذ ويعطي.وأما  الكافر فاقد الإيمان فهو في عداد الموتى، فهل تكلم ميتاً؟! قف على قبر  وناد: يا عمر! يا عمر! افعل كذا، هل يسمع دعاءك؟ لا والله، ومن هنا تقرر  عندنا يقيناً أن الإيمان بمثابة الروح، فمن آمن فهو حي، وأصبح أهلاً لأن  يكلف بالأمر والنهي، ومن كفر فهو ميت، فهل تكلف ميتاً بأن يقوم فيتوضأ، أو  أن تأمره بالصوم؟! لا والله، والدليل الشرعي العلمي المنطقي: أن أهل الذمة  من أهل الكتاب تحت راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله في دولة القرآن، لا  يكلفون بصيام رمضان ولا بالصلاة، فإن قيل: كيف وهم مواطنون؟ قلنا: وإن  كانوا مواطنين، فلا يكلفون بالصيام ولا بالصلاة، فإذا مر صاحب الهيئة، أي:  الآمر بالمعروف وقال للذمي: صل! يقول له: أنا مسيحي، أنا يهودي، فهم أموات  غير أحياء وما يشعرون، فهل عرفتم هذه الحقيقة أم لا؟كما أن هذا أيضاً يتوقف  على كون الإيمان الذي حواه القلب هو الإيمان الصحيح الذي أراده الله تعالى  من عباده وطالبهم به، لا مجرد إيمان مهزوز مدخول فيه الباطل، إذ صاحبه  مريض يقوى على أن يقول مرة ويعجز مرة فلا يستطيع أن يقول، ويقدر على أن  يفعل يوماً ويوماً آخر ما يستطيع، ولهذا يجب على المؤمنين أن يصححوا  إيمانهم بالله تعالى.                                                                     
 الغرض من مناداة الله للمؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:144]، من يجيب  نداء الله؟ المؤمنون فقط، ولماذا ناداهم؟ قد تعلمنا وبينا للمؤمنين  والمؤمنات: أن الله تعالى منزه عن اللهو واللعب، وأنه إذا نادى عباده فلا  بد وأن ينادي لغرض سامٍ وشريف، وقد وجدنا بالتتبع أن نداءات الرحمن  لأوليائه تسعون نداء، وتتبعناها فما وجدنا نداءً إلا ليأمرنا تعالى بما  يعزنا ويسعدنا ويكملنا في الدارين، أو ينادينا لينهانا عما يشقينا ويذلنا  ويخزينا في الدنيا والآخرة، أو نادانا ليبشرنا فتنشرح صدورنا وتطمئن نفوسنا  ونثبت في مسيرتنا إلى دار السلام، أو ينادينا لينذرنا وليحذرنا من مواقف  إذا لم نتنبه لها نسقط والعياذ بالله، أو يحذرنا من مواقف صاحبها لا ينجو  إن وقع فيها، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا ما نحن في حاجة إلى معرفته. وقد جمعت هذه  النداءات كلها ودرسناها هنا في بيت الله في ظرف ثلاثة أشهر أو يزيد، ووزع  منها الآلاف، والآن وقف توزيعها؛ لأننا ما عملنا بما فيها، إذ لو انتفع بها  المؤمنون لانتشرت في العالم الإسلامي بكامله؛ لأنها نداءات الله تعالى،  أيناديك سيدك ولا تسمع؟! أيناديك سيدك ويطلب منك وتقول: لا؟ أأنت أقوى منه؟  أيناديك وينهاك وتقول: بل نفعل؟ مستحيل هذا لمن عرف سيده.كما قلنا: يجب أن  يكون هذا الكتاب في بيت كل مسلم، بله يوجد في كل فنادق العالم، إذ اليهودي  كالمسيحي كلاهما يعرف أن له رباً وإلهاً ينبغي أن يسمع منه، ويرى ما يطلب  إليه وما يريده منه، والفنادق كلها كل سرير عنده كتاب مترجم بلغته العامة  والخاصة، فهل فعل المسلمون هذا؟ والجواب: لا، لم؟ لأننا ميتون، وصدق الشاعر  إذ يقول: لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي                                                                     
 حرمة اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [النساء:144]، ينهانا  ربنا فيقول:  لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:144]، والكافرون جمع كافر، والكافر هو الجاحد  لوجود الله رباً وإلهاً، ولرسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للعالمين، وللقاء  الله والبعث الآخر، ولدار النعيم أو دار الشقاء.الكافر هو الذي لا يعترف  بوجود الله رباً وإلهاً، ولا بالقرآن كتاب الله الحاوي لشرعه وما يريده من  عباده، والكافر برسوله وما جاء به، والكافر بالبعث الآخر والدار الآخرة،  والكافر بملائكة الله، فهذا الكافر ميت لا يُنادى، وهذا الكافر الذي يحذر  الله عباده المؤمنين من أن يتخذوه ولياً لهم من دون المؤمنين.وعلى سبيل  المثال القريب: يوجد في قريتكم بعض المسيحيين أو اليهود أو الكفار، فهل  يجوز لك أن تتخذ كافراً ولياً تحبه وتهاديه وتجلس معه وتكره المؤمنين  وتبتعد عنهم؟! وهل هذا الفعل دل على إيمان أو على كفر؟ والله على كفر؛ لأن  الكافر ميت، فهل تنتفع بالميت؟! الميت لا ينفعك، وأيضاً الكافر يبغضه ربك  ويكرهه، وأنت تحب من يكره سيدك؟! أيعقل هذا؟ مولاك وسيدك يكره فلان وأنت  تحبه؟ قد أعلنت الحرب على الله وخرجت عن طاعته، وشيء آخر: أن هذا الكافر  وسخ، فماذا تستفيد منه؟ هو لا يذكر الله تعالى، ولا يصلي على نبيه، ولا  يعرف حلالاً ولا حراماً، ولا أدباً ولا أخلاقاً، فكيف إذاً تواليه؟! قد  تنصبغ بصبغته وتصبح مثله والعياذ بالله، ولكن الموالاة الكبرى هي أن يتخذ  المؤمنون كفاراً يوالونهم ويحبونهم ويقاتلون معهم إخوانهم المؤمنين، وهذا  قد حدث في ظروف أيام الأندلس، فقد انقسم المسلمون وتفرقوا وأخذوا يستعينون  بالكافرين على إخوانهم المؤمنين! ومن ثم هبط العالم الإسلامي.                                                                      
 الوعيد الشديد لمن اتخذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:144]، فيا من يوالون الكافرين  فيحبونهم وينصرونهم ويطلعونهم على أسرارهم، ويجلسونهم في ديارهم وبين  إخوانهم، والمؤمنون بعيدون لا يحبونهم ولا يساعدونهم ولا ينصرونهم ولا  يقفون إلى جنبهم، فهؤلاء يهددهم الرب تعالى بقوله:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا  [النساء:144]، أي: سلطاناً  واضحاً وحجة قوية؛ ليسلطهم عليكم أو ينزل بكم بلاءه وعذابه، فلا إله إلا  الله إن هذا الاستفهام عجيب! أَتُرِيدُونَ  [النساء:144]، يا من يوالون  الكافرين ويعادون المؤمنين، يا من يحبون الكافرين ويكرهون المؤمنين، يا من  يقفون إلى صفوف الكافرين ويخلون صفوف المؤمنين، يهددهم الرب تعالى فيقول:   أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا   [النساء:144]، أي: حجة قاطعة بتعذيبكم وتدميركم وتسليط الكافرين عليكم، وقد  فعل، أما حكمنا الشرق والغرب وأذلونا؟ من سلط بريطانيا على ممالك الهند  فداستها برجليها؟ من سلط فرنسا على شمال إفريقيا فأذلوهم؟ حتى هولندا  العجوز، ثلاثة عشر مليوناً من الكافرين يسودون مائة مليون من إندونيسيا.  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا   [النساء:144]، بأن يسلط عليكم الكافرين فيذلونكم، وما أنتم بالسامعين، بل  ما زلتم مستمرين على موالاة الكافرين ومعاداة المؤمنين، فهذا القرآن كلام  الله لا زلتم تقرءونه على الموتى! فهل ينفع ذلك؟! اجلس على القبر واقرأ له  شيئاً من القرآن هل يستمع أو ينتفع؟! ومرة أخرى أقول: الموالاة هي أنك تحب  الكافر وتنصره على أخيك المؤمن، فتحبه بقلبك والله يكرهه، وأولياء الله  يكرهونه وأنت تحبه لمنفعة مادية أو وسخ دنيوي، ثم تنصره على إخوانك  المؤمنين! فإذا أنت استجبت لله وتركت وقلت: آمنا بالله، انتهينا، نجوت  وفزت، وإن أصررت فالله عز وجل سيسلط ذلك الكافر وأهله عليك.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ  مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا  [النساء:145]. إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ  [النساء:145]،  وفي قراءة سبعية أيضاً: (في الدَرَك الأسفل) بالفتح.والمنافق هو من يبطن  الكفر ويخفيه من التكذيب لله ولرسوله، وإنكار كتابه ولقائه، ويظهر الإيمان  والإسلام، فيصلي ويتصدق ليحفظ دمه وماله بيننا، ما صدَّق بأن محمداً رسول  الله، ما آمن بأن الله لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، ولكن للضرورة مادام أنه  يعيش بين المؤمنين وتحت رايتهم فلابد وأن يصلي وأن يصوم وأن يجاهد معهم،  فهذا هو المنافق.وقد وضع لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضوابط وعلامات لنعرف  المنافق من المؤمن، فأولاً: إذا جربت المرء ووجدته كلما حدثك كذب عليك،  مرة أولى وثانية وثالثة، بل طول العام، كلما أخبرك بشيء يكذب عليك؛ لأنه  يريد عناءك وتعبك ومشقتك، فهذا منافق، وثانياً: كلما تعده ويعدك، كأن تلتقي  به في مكان كذا، فيخلفك ولا يأتي؛ لأنه يريد أن يؤذيك، أو تعده أن تلتقي  به في الساعة الواحدة ليلاً فلا يأتي، إذ هو نائم مع زوجته ويضحك ويقول: دع  ذلك الكلب يقف في البرد! ويتلذذ بذلك، وكل ذلك لأجل النكاية بك وتعذيبك  لأنه يكرهك، فهذا والله منافق أيضاً، إذ المؤمن لا يقوى على هذا، وثالثاً:  إذا ائتمنته على شيء فقد يخونك، كأن تسافر وتأمنه على دكان، فترجع من سفرك  فيقول لك: قد خسرنا، ما استفدنا شيئاً، وهو في الحقيقة تلذذ بالمال وأخذه،  أو أمنته على بستان فخانك فيه، أو أمنته على زوجتك عند سفرك، وعند عودتك  أخبرتك زوجتك أنه اعتدى عليها وأراد أن يؤذيها؛ لأنه يتلذذ بذلك، فهو يريد  أن يؤذي المؤمنين، وهذا والله لمنافق، فهل فهمتم هذه التعاليم وهذه الضوابط  التي جاء بها أُستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها:  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ  [البقرة:129].وهكذا آية المنافق الدالة عليه، والكاشفة عنه،  والمعرفة به، ثلاث: ( إذا حدث كذب )، لماذا يكذب؟ لأنه يتلذذ بالكذب عليك؛  لأنك مؤمن وهو يكرهك ويبغضك، وهو يوالي الكافرين ويتصل بهم من أجل تدميرك  وتخريبك، وهذه هي طبيعته، سواء كان عربياً أو عجمياً، ( وإذا واعد أخلف )،  ما هي مرة في العام أو مرة في الشهر، وإنما هذا دأبه ومهمته، ( وإذا اؤتمن  )، حتى على سر من الأسرار، أو كلمة تقول له: لا يسمعها أحد، فيفشيها ويتلذذ  بها.وأما الذين يقولون: إن النفاق عملي وعقائدي فلا قيمة لهذا، إذ الرسول  ما قسم هذا التقسيم، وإنما فقط نقول: إذا كان المؤمن مضطراً إلى أن يكذب  مرة في العام، أو في عشر سنوات، فجائز ذلك، إذ ليس هو بمعصوم، ثم يستغفر  ويندم، أيضاً جائز أن يعدك ويعجز أن يوفي، وهذا قد يحدث مرة في العام أو في  العمر كله، ثم يتوب إلى الله ويستغفر، كذلك إذا ائتمنته فمن الجائز أن  تغره الدنيا ويأخذ الفلوس التي وضعتها عنده، ويقول لك: ما عندي لك شيء،  فهذا قد يحدث مرة أو مرتين في حياته، أما أنه يتعمد هذا طول حياته والله ما  هو بمؤمن، وإنما هو منافق والعياذ بالله، فهل فهمتم هذه الحقيقة أم لا؟  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ   [النساء:145]، والنار هي عالم الشقاوة والخسران، وهل في هذا العالم دركات  واحدة تحت وحدة؟ إي نعم، فكما أن الجنة درجات فوقية، وما بين الدرجة  والدرجة كما بين الشمس والقمر، وبين الأرض والسماء، فكذلك النار دركات  سفلية، والمنافقون في الدرك الأسفل من النار.قال القرطبي في تفسيره: الدرَك  -بالإسكان والفتح- بالفتح قراءة نافع، وبالإسكان قراءة حفص، والنار سبع  دركات، دركة تحت دركة، كدرجة تحت درجة في العلو، يقال فيما تعالى وارتفع:  درجة -تحليل لغوي- وفيما هبط ونزل: دركة، والدركات هي كالتالي: جنهم، ثم  لظى، ثم الحطمة، ثم السعير، ثم سقر، ثم الجحيم، ثم الهاوية.فأولاً: جهنم،  والثانية: لظى، قال تعالى في سورة المعارج:  كَلَّا إِنَّهَا لَظَى   *   نَزَّاعَةً لِلشَّوَى  [المعارج:15-16]، ثم الحطمة، قال تعالى:  وَمَا  أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحُطَمَةُ  [الهمزة:5]، وهذه تحطم، ثم السعير، قال تعالى:   لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ  [الملك:5]، ثم سقر، ثم الجحيم، ثم الهاوية:   فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ  [القارعة:9].وورد أن ثلاثة في الدرك الأسفل وهم:  الأول: المنافقون، والثاني: الذين طالبوا عيسى بأن ينزل الله تعالى عليهم  مائدة من السماء، تكون عيداً لهم، ثم بعد ذلك كفروا بعيسى، وحاربوا دين  الله، فهؤلاء يعذبهم الله عذاباً لا يعذب أحداً مثله، قال تعالى:  قَالَ  اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنْكُمْ  فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   [المائدة:115] ، والثالث: آل فرعون؛ لقول الله تعالى:  أَدْخِلُوا آلَ  فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ  [غافر:46]، أي: أقساه، وتعرفون أن فرعون  ذبح وصلب الكثير من الناس، بل قال:  أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الأَعْلَى   [النازعات:24]، وهذه ما قالها حتى زعيم موسكو الشيوعية، وقال مرة:  مَا  عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي  [القصص:38]، ولهذا من وافقه وسار في  ركابه فهم معه في أشد العذاب. إذاً: عرفنا أن لجهنم سبع دركات، والجنة ما  عرفنا، إلا أننا قد عرفنا أن لها ثمانية أبواب، قال تعالى:  إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ  لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا  [النساء:145]، فمستحيل أبداً أن تجد من ينصرهم عند الله  تعالى.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا واعتصموا بالله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا  وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:146].ثم قال تعالى وهو الرحمن الرحيم:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا   [النساء:146]، نافقوا عاماً أو عامين أو عشرة، ثم رجعوا إلى الحق، فآمنوا  بالله ولقائه ورسوله وكتابه، وأصلحوا ما أفسدوه، واعتصموا بالله، ونفضوا  أيديهم من الكفار، وبعدوا عنهم، وأخلصوا دينهم لله، ولم يلتفتوا فيه إلى  غير الله، فهؤلاء ماذا؟  فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:146]،  الذين ما نافقوا، ولكن إذا أدوا هذه المطلوبات فهم مع المؤمنين،  تَابُوا  وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ  [النساء:146]، جميعاً،   وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [النساء:146].والمؤمنون ماذا لهم حتى يكونوا معهم؟ قال تعالى:  وَسَوْفَ  يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:146]، كم  ملياراً؟ كم من دولاراً؟ إنه أجر عظيم، ألا الجنة دار السلام، لا الأجر  بالإبل ولا بالدينار وبالدرهم، وإنما  وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:146]، والعظيم إذا استعظم الشيء  كيف يكون؟ اللهم اجعلنا منهم.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ  وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:147]. مَا  يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ   [النساء:147]، هل الله في حاجة إلى عبادتكم وصلاتكم؟! هل الله في حاجة إلى  ذكركم وشكركم؟! لا والله.إذاً:  مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ  شَكَرْتُمْ  [النساء:147]، هل الله محتاج إلى أن يعذبكم؟ هل إذا ما عذبكم  يسقط عرشه؟! سبحان الله!  مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ  شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ  [النساء:147]، أي: شكرتم الله بذكره وطاعته،  وآمنتم به وبلقائه. مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ  وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:147]، وإليكم مثال  الشكر من الله: بغي زانية في بني إسرائيل مرت بكلب عطشان يأكل الثرى من  شدة العطش، فأخذت موقها الذي في رجلها، ودلته في بئر واستخرجت به الماء  وسقت الكلب الظمآن، فشكر الله لها وغفر لها، ولذا فما من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة  يعمل شيئاً لله ومن أجل الله، إلا شكر الله له ذلك، وأعطاه ورفعه أو كفر  سيئاته وغفر ذنوبه؛ لأنه غني كريم،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا   [النساء:147].واسمعوا إلى الآيات مرة أخرى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا   *  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ  مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ  لِلَّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   *  مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ  إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ [النساء:144-147]، لا شيء،  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:147]، فإذا شكرت اطمئن إلى أن الله قد علم شكرك  وسيجزيك به أعظم الجزاء.                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الآن نقرأ الآيات من الشرح لتزدادوا معرفة.                               
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: [ ما زال  السياق في إرشاد الله تعالى المؤمنين إلى ما يعزهم ويكملهم ويسعدهم، ففي  هذه الآية الأولى: يناديهم تعالى بعنوان الإيمان، وهو الروح الذي به  الحياة، وينهاهم عن اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين، فيقول:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ  دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النساء:144]، ومعنى اتخاذهم أولياء: موادتهم  ومناصرتهم والثقة فيهم والركون إليهم والتعاون معهم، ولما كان الأمر ذا  خطورة كاملة عليهم هددهم تعالى بقوله:  أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا [النساء:144]، فيتخلى عنكم، ويسلط  عليكم أعداءه الكافرين فيستأصلوكم، أو يقهروكم ويستذلوكم ويتحكموا فيكم ]  وقد فعل.قال: [ ثم حذرهم من النفاق أن يتسرب إلى قلوبهم فأسمعهم حكمه  العادل في المنافقين الذين هم رءوس الفتنة بينهم فقال:  إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ [النساء:145]،  فأسفل طبقة في جهنم هي مأوى المنافقين يوم القيامة، ولن يوجد لهم وليٌ ولا  نصير أبداً.ثم رحمة بعباده تبارك وتعالى يفتح باب التوبة للمنافقين على  مصراعيه، ويقوله لهم:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا [النساء:146] أي: إلى ربهم  فآمنوا به وبرسوله حق الإيمان،  وَأَصْلَحُوا [النساء:146]، أعمالهم،   وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ [النساء:146]، ونفضوا أيديهم من أيدي الكافرين،   وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ [النساء:146]، فلم يبقوا يراءون أحداً  بأعمالهم، فأولئك الذين ارتفعوا إلى هذا المستوى من الكمال هم مع المؤمنين  جزاؤهم واحد،  وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:146]، وهو كرامة الدنيا وسعادة الآخرة.وأخيراً في الآية: بعد ذلك  يقرر تعالى غناه المطلق عن خلقه وتنزهه عن الرغبة في حب الانتقام، فإن عبده  مهما جنى وأساء وكفر وظلم، إذا تاب وأصلح فآمن وشكر، لا يعذبه أدنى عذاب،  إذ لا حاجة به إلى تعذيب عباده، فقال عز وجل وهو يخاطب عباده:  مَا  يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا [النساء:147]، لا يضيع المعروف عنده، لقد شكر  لبغي سقيها كلباً عطشان، فغفر لها وأدخلها الجنة ].هكذا يدرس القرآن أو  يقرأ على الموتى؟ أسألكم بالله: لو أن أهل كل قرية في العالم الإسلامي،  وأهل كل حي يجتمعون على كتاب ربهم، وذلك كل ليلة طول العام، هل يبقى فيهم  جاهل أو جاهلة؟ لا والله، وإذا انتفى الجهل هل يبقى فاسق أو فاسقة، ظالم أو  ظالمة، بخيل أو بخيلة؟ والله ما يبقى، إذ إن هذه سنة الله تعالى، وإذا  طهروا وكملوا يسودهم الغرب أو الشرق؟! والله ما كان ولن يكون، لكن العدو  عرف أن هذا القرآن هو الحياة فقال: أعطوه للأموات، فمن إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا إذا سمعت من يقرأ القرآن في البيت فاعلم أن هناك ميتاً، فكيف  يقرءون على الموتى؟! مجانين؟ وهل الميت يقوم فيتوضأ ويصلي؟ أو هل الميت يمد  يده إلى جيبه ليساعدك؟ إذاً كيف تقرأ القرآن على الميت؟ آه، إنه مكر العدو  بهم، ثم هل رأيتم جماعة يجلسون فيدرسون آية من آيات الله تعالى؟ ما رأينا.                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات ] وانظر ماذا يُستخرج من هذه  الهدايات من أنوار؟ قال [ أولاً: حرمة اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون  المؤمنين ]، وقد دلت عليه الآية دلالة قطعية، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يتخذ  الكافرين أولياء ويترك المؤمنين.قال: [ ثانياً: إذا عصى المؤمنون ربهم  فاتخذوا الكافرين أولياء سلط الله عليهم أعداءهم فساموهم الخسف ] وأذاقوهم  مر العذاب، وقد حصل ذلك.قال: [ ثالثاً: التوبة تجب ما قبلها -أي: تقطعه-  حتى إن التائب من ذنبه كمن لا ذنب له -سواء- ومهما كان الذنب ]، حتى ولو  كان كفراً ونفاقاً.قال: [ رابعاً: لا يعذب الله تعالى المؤمن الشاكر لا في  الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، فالإيمان والشكر أمان للإنسان ]، والكفر وعدم الشكر  سبب في البلاء والشقاء للإنسان.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (73)  
الحلقة (297)
تفسير سورة النساء  (76)


إن الإيمان بالله وبرسالاته يستلزم الإيمان بكل رسل الله، دون التفريق  بينهم، فمن جحد حق رسول من رسل الله فكأنما جحدهم جميعاً، فعند ذلك لا يكون  قد آمن الإيمان الصحيح، وإنما هو كافر بالله وبرسالاته، ويوم القيامة  يذيقه الله عز وجل أشد العذاب، بسبب كفره وعدم قبوله للحق الذي جاءه من  ربه.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله تعالى؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي، وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي  لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع  هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا نتلوها ونتغنى بها؛ رجاء أن نحفظها وأن نفهم مراد  الله تعالى منها، فإن كان عقيدة عقدناها في قلوبنا فلا تنحلُّ حتى نلقى  ربنا، وإن كانت تحمل آداباً وأخلاقاً عزمنا على التأدب بها والتخلق بمثلها،  وإن كان فيها أمر عددنا أنفسنا للنهوض به، وإن كان فيها نهي عزمنا عن  التخلي عنه إن كنا فاعليه، أو عزمنا على ألا نأتيه ولا نقربه طول حياتنا،  إذ هذا سر كتاب الله عز وجل، وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ  أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ  بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  سَبِيلًا   *  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا وَأَعْتَدْنَا  لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا   *  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ سَوْفَ  يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا   [النساء:150-152]، وفي قراءة سبعية: (نوتيهم أجورهم).                               
** مراتب الكفر بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! القرآن  الكريم كتاب نور وهداية، وكتاب روح ولا حياة بدون روح، فلتستقر هذه المعاني  في نفوسنا، أي: أن القرآن كتاب نور وهداية، فلا هداية بدون نور، ولا هداية  بدون القرآن، والكتاب روح فلا حياة بدون روح، فمن لم يؤمن بهذا الكتاب،  ويقرأه ويعمل بما فيه فهو ميت كسائر الموتى والعياذ بالله تعالى.اسمعوا إلى  هذا الخبر الإلهي:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [النساء:150]، من هؤلاء الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله؟ الإيمان بالله أصلٌ،  والإيمان برسل الله أصلٌ، فهذان أصلان عظيمان في عقيدة الإيمان، عقيدة  النجاة من الخسران، وهؤلاء اليهود والنصارى وسائر الكافرين والمشركين كفروا  بالله ورسله. إذاً فما الكفر بالله؟ والجواب: معشر الأبناء والإخوان!  الكفر بالله مراتب، وأول مرتبة هي: عدم الاعتراف والإقرار بربوبيته  وألوهيته سبحانه وتعالى، وثانياً: عدم عبادته وطاعته في ما يأمر به وينهى  عنه، وثالثاً: تكذيبه في بعض أخباره فضلاً عن كل ما يخبر به، كأن ينكر صفة  من صفاته أو يكذب بها، أو الافتراء عليه ونسبة الباطل والشر إليه جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه.فاليهود كفروا بالله، لكن كيف كفروا به وهم يؤمنون به؟ كفروا  به لأنهم نسبوا إليه الابن والولد، فقال تعالى:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:30]، فنسبة الولد إلى الله تجعل الله  كسائر مخلوقاته ضعيفاً مفتقراً إلى الزوجة والولد، وبالتالي فوصف الله بهذا  أعظم كفر، بل أعظم جحود لتلك القدرة التي لا يعجزها شيء، ولذلك الكمال  الذي لا يوازيه كمال، ولذلك العلم الذي تغلغل في كل شيء. وكذلك النصارى  كاليهود، فقد قالوا: إن عيسى بن مريم ابن الله، قال تعالى:  وَقَالَتِ  النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ  [التوبة:30]، تعالى الله عن هذه  الافتراءات والأكاذيب علواً عظيماً كبيراً.إذاً: الذي ينسب إلى الله العجز  والافتقار إلى مخلوقاته فقد كفر بالله أبشع كفر وأعظمه، وجحد قدرة الله  ورحمته وعلمه، إذ كيف يبقى مؤمناً؟! وكذلك الذي يكذب خبراً واحداً من أخبار  الله تعالى -وهو العليم الخبير- بنفيها وإبطالها وردها فقد كفر بالله عز  وجل، وأيضاً الذي يعبد مع الله غيره من سائر المخلوقات فقد كفر الله عز وجل  وجحده وما آمن به.                                                                     
** التكذيب برسول واحد كالتكذيب بجميع الرسل                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم إن الإيمان برسله لا يصح حتى يؤمن العبد بكل ما أرسل  الله من رسول، وبكل ما أنزل الله من كتاب، وبكل ما شرع الله من شرائع  وقوانين وأحكام، فإن آمن ببعض ولم يؤمن بالبعض فقد كفر برسل الله  جميعاً.فاليهود على سبيل المثال التقريبي قد آمنوا بموسى عليه السلام،  وسموا أبناءهم باسمه، كموشي أي: موسى، لكن كفروا بعيسى روح الله وكلمته،  فقالوا: ساحر ودجال، واتهموا والدته بالعهر والزنا والبغاء، فأي كفر أعظم  من هذا الكفر؟ بل وكفروا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يعرفون أنه رسول  الله كما يعرفون أبناءهم، وكذبوه ورموه بعظائم المفتريات صرفاً للناس عن  الإيمان به، فهل ينفعهم إيمانهم بإبراهيم وأبنائه من بني إسرائيل من إسحاق  إلى آخر واحد، وهم يكفرون بعيسى وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ والله ما  ينفعهم ذلك الإيمان؛ لأن الله قال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [النساء:150]، أي: يقولون: هذا نؤمن به وهذا لا نؤمن به، فكيف يرضى الله عز  وجل بهذا؟ لقد أرسل الله رسلاً فيقول العبد المأمور بالإيمان: أنا أؤمن  بهذا الرسول ولكن لا أؤمن بذاك الرسول! لمَ؟ والجواب: لا شك أنه خوفاً على  المصالح الدنيوية، وللحفاظ على المناصب، وللحفاظ على الدولة، وللحفاظ على  موارد المال، وللحفاظ على الرفعة والعز والشأن بين إخوانه ومواطنيه، ولو  كانوا معنا لهزمناهم بكلمة واحدة وهي أن نقول لهم: هل تؤمنون بقانون الدولة  أم لا؟ قالوا: نعم، إذاً فالدولة إذا غيرت مسألة من قوانينها وأعلنت عن  إيقاف العمل بها، فهل يستطيع مواطن أن يقول: أنا أعمل بهذا لأنه كان  قانوناً؟ لا يستطيع، بل والله سيُسخر منه ويستهزأ به، إذ إن هذا كان صالحاً  ثم نسخناه لأنا وجدنا غيره أنفع منه، فنمنع العمل به ونأمر بالعمل بما جاء  بعده، فكذلك الله عز وجل يرسل الرسول فيحمل الهداية إلى تلك الأمة، ثم بعد  فترة من الزمن تطول أو تقصر يغير تلك الرسالة بأشياء لم تكن في الأولى،  فهل يقول المؤمن: أنا لا أؤمن بهذا لأنني أؤمن بما سبق؟! لا والله.فكفر  اليهود والنصارى بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر سخرية واستهزاء لا معنى له  أبداً، فأنت تؤمن بأن الله يرسل الرسل، وقد ختم تلك الرسالات وأولئك الرسل  بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، بأي عقل أو بأي ذوق أو فهم تقول: يا رب! أنا لا  أؤمن برسولك هذا؟ فهل يبق هذا مؤمناً أو فيه ذرة إيمان؟ وهل يرد على الله  عز وجل أم ماذا؟! فهذه الآية الكريمة ترسم لنا طريق النجاة لمن كتب الله له  النجاة.                                                                     
** بيان عدد الأنبياء والمرسلين                                                                                                   * *
                                 إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [النساء:150]، قال العلماء: عدد الرسل ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رسولاً على عدة  قوم طالوت عندما قاتل جالوت ورجاله وانتصر عليهم، وظهرت رسالة ونبوة داود  عليه السلام، كذلك على عدة أهل بدر، تلك الغزوة الكبرى التي تعتبر أول  الغزوات التي قادها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما الأنبياء فكان عددهم  مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرين ألفاً، وقد جاء هذا في حديث ضعيف، ولكن لم يجد  علماء الملة بداً أن يقولوا به، إذ الضعيف ليس هو المكذوب الموضوع، فحاشا  أصحاب رسول الله وأحفادهم من التابعين أن يؤمنوا بحديث مكذوب، ونصه هذا  الحديث: أن أبا ذر الغفاري -أحد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- سأل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: كم كان عدد الأنبياء؟ وكم كان عدد  المرسلين؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كانت الأنبياء مائة وأربعة  وعشرين ألفاً، وكانت المرسلون ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رسولاً )، فهذا الحديث  من حيث السند والاصطلاح في علم الحديث ضعيف، لكن لم يجد علماء الملة أمة  الإسلام غيره، وهم في حاجة إلى أن يعرفوا عدد الأنبياء وعدد المرسلين،  فوجدوا هذا الحديث فقال به أهل الكتاب والسنة.إذاً: لو تؤمن بثلاثمائة  واثني عشر رسولاً إلا واحداً تقول: أنا لا أؤمن به، والله لكنت من  الكافرين. وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ  [النساء:150]، وهذا  موقف اليهود عليهم لعائن الله، فكيف يواجهون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالمدينة ويقولون: نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض؟!  وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا  بَيْنَ  [النساء:150]، أي: هذا الإيمان بالبعض والكفر بالبعض،  سَبِيلًا   [النساء:150]، أي: مذهباً جديداً أو ديناً خاصاً يبيح لأتباعه الإيمان ببعض  الأنبياء والكفر بالبعض، فهؤلاء ما جزاؤهم؟                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك هم الكافرون حقاً وأعتدنا للكافرين عذاباً مهيناً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا  [النساء:151]. ‏                                
** تكفير الله لليهود والنصارى                                                                                                   * *
                                 أُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:151]، أي: البعداء،  هُمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا  [النساء:151]، أحق الله هذا الكفر وأحقه فهو حق.  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  [النساء:151]، لا سواهم،  الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا   [النساء:151]؛ لأنهم آمنوا ببعض وكفروا ببعض، آمنوا ببعض الرسل والأنبياء  وكفروا بالبعض، وأرادوا أن يتخذوا طريقاً يسلكونه في هذا الشأن دون غيرهم،  وهو أنهم يؤمنون ببعض الأنبياء ويكفرون ببعض، فإن شاءوا آمنوا بالرسول  الفلاني وإن شاءوا كفروا، وحسبهم ما سمعنا:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  حَقًّا  [النساء:151]، فيا مؤمن! أحقق هذا الإيمان فإنه حق. وَأَعْتَدْنَا   [النساء:151]، أي: وهيأنا وأحضرنا وأوجدنا،  لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا  [النساء:151]، والعذاب المهين هو الذي فيه إهانة وإذلال  للمعذَّب، إذ قد يكون العذاب خالياً من الإهانة، كأن يصب من فوق رأسه  الحميم، ويصهر ما في بطنه والجلود، لكن لا يعذب بكلمة: ذق إنك أنت العزيز  الكريم، أو هذا جزاء ما كنت تكفر يا فلان.وهذه الآية الكريمة قد حكمت بكفر  اليهود والنصارى؛ لأنهم يؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض، ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين  الله ورسله، فقال تعالى:  وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ  [النساء:150]، فقد سجل  عليهم الكفر في أربعة مواطن: أولاً:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  [النساء:150]، وثانياً: قولهم:  وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ   [النساء:150]، وثالثاً:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا   [النساء:151]، ورابعاً:  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا   [النساء:151].إذاً: سجل عليهم الكفر أولاً بقولهم: نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض،  وثانياً: باتخاذهم مذهباً وسطاً يجيزون فيه الإيمان ببعض الرسل والكفر  ببعض، وثالثاً: إعلان الله تعالى عن كفرهم وتقريره بقوله:  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ  [النساء:151]، ورابعاً:  وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ  عَذَابًا مُهِينًا  [النساء:151]، ولم يقل: وأعتدنا لهم، وإنما السياق  يقول: وأعتدنا لهم عذاباً مهيناً، ولكن لما كان الحكم بحسب الجريمة فتُذكر  الجريمة لتكون موعظة لمن يتعظون.                                                                      
** الإيمان وسيلة للوصول إلى دار السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ما سر  الكفر والإيمان؟ هل فقط لمجرد الكفر استوجبوا لعنة الله وخزيه وعذابه أم أن  وراء ذلك شيء آخر؟ والجواب وتفهموا يرحمكم الله: أن الإيمان وسيلة لا بد  منها لتحقيق الهدف والوصول إلى الغرض، فإذا آمن العبد بالله ورسوله فقد  أصبح منقاداً وطائعاً ومتهيئاً لأن يعبد الله عز وجل بما شرع لعباده من  أنواع العبادات القولية والفعلية والقلبية والعقائدية، وهذه العبادات هي  التي تزكي النفس البشرية وتطيبها وتطهرها، فإذا زكت النفس وطابت وطهرت  أسعدها الله عز وجل أولاً في هذه الحياة، حيث لا خبث ولا عبث ولا ظلم ولا  شر ولا فساد ولا أمراض عامة وخاصة، وكل ذلك بسبب ذلك الطهر الروحي وذاك  الزكاء النفسي، ثم لما تنتهي الحياة يرفعهم تعالى إلى جواره في الملكوت  الأعلى في الجنة دار السلام ودار الأبرار ودار المتقين. وأما الذي ما آمن  بالله ولا برسله، أسألكم بالله! هل يعرف كيف يعبد الله تعالى؟ وبم يعبده؟  لا بد من الإيمان بالله رباً وإلهاً، وبالرسل مبلغين ومبشرين ومنذرين  ومعلمين، فإذا امتلأ قلبه بالإيمان فقد أصبح قادراً على أن يصوم ويفطر، على  أن يقول ويسكت، على أن يمنع ويعطي، أما بدون إيمان فليس متهيئاً أبداً لأن  يعبد الله عز وجل، فإذا لم يعبد الله عز وجل فتبقى نفسه خبيثة منتنة عفنة،  وهذه النفس الخبيثة العفنة المنتنة كتب الله أن صاحبها لن يدخل دار  السلام، وساعة الموت ما إن تأخذ الملائكة روحه وهو على سرير موته أو على  فراشه فعلى الفور يعرجون بها إلى السماء، ويستأذنون أهل السماء في الدخول  فيأذنون لهم، ومن سماء إلى سماء إلى سدرة المنتهى إلى عرش الرحمن، ثم بعد  ذلك يسجل اسمها ويدون في الديوان العظيم المسمى بـ(عليين)، قال تعالى:   كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ  [المطففين:18]، وقبل  أن تُحمل وتدخل في نفسها أو في ذاتها دخولاً خاصاً تنادي: عجلوا بي، قربوني  إلى القبر، فينزلونها القبر ويأتيها الملكان الكريمان منكر ونكير عليهما  السلام للامتحان الأخير والفتنة الخاصة بالقبر، فيطرحان ثلاثة أسئلة فقط،  السؤال الأول: من ربك يا عبد الله؟ فيقول: ربي الله، والسؤال الثاني: ما  دينك يا عبد الله؟ فيقول: الإسلام، والسؤال الثالث: ما تقول في هذا الرجل  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فيقول: عبد الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فيفتحان له فتحة فيشاهد وينظر إلى مقامه في الجنة وإلى مقامه في النار، إذ  لو كفر لكان هذا هو مقامه، لكن آمن فهذا هو مقامه، وتنتهي فتنة القبر ويعرج  بالروح إلى الملكوت الأعلى، فتسرح هناك في تلك الأشجار وذلك النعيم إلى  يوم القيامة.وأما إذا كانت الروح خبيثة منتنة عفنة فإن الملائكة يقبضونها  ويرفعونها وهم نوع آخر، أي: موكب غير الموكب الأول، فيعرجون بها إلى السماء  الأولى فيستأذنون لها فلا يؤذن لها، فتعود إلى فتنة القبر، ثم يكتب اسمه  في سجين في الدركات السفلى من الكون،  وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا سِجِّينٌ   *   كِتَابٌ مَرْقُومٌ   *  وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُكَذِّبِين  َ   [المطففين:8-10]، ولنقرأ لهذا قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ  السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ  الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ   *  لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ  مِهَادٌ  [الأعراف:40-41]، أي: فراش،  وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ   [الأعراف:41]، أي: أغطية،  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [الأعراف:41].فالمكذبون كيف يعبدون الله وقد كذبوا الله ورسوله؟  والمستكبرون وإن آمنوا فالكبر منعهم أن يعبدوا الله عز وجل، فبم تزكوا  أنفسهم؟! والمجرمون الذين صبوا أطنان الذنوب والآثام على أرواحهم فخبثت  وأنتنت وتعفنت كيف تُقبل في الملكوت الأعلى؟ والظالمون كذلك ظلموا أنفسهم،  فبدل أن يزكوها ويطيبوها ويطهروها خبثوها ولوثوها وعفنوها.                                                                     
** أهل الفوز والفلاح في الآخرة وأهل الخيبة والخسران                                                                                                   * *
                                معشر المستمعين! أبشروا فإننا مقبلون على ما تسمعون، فإما  بشرى وإما عذاب، وقد صدر حكم الله في هذه القضية، وقرأه النساء والرجال من  أيام الصبا، فقد قال تعالى من سورة الشمس وضحاها:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ  زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فمن منكم لا  يعرف ما هو الفلاح؟ ومن منا لا يعرف ما هي الخيبة؟ قد أفلح عبد زكى نفسه  وخاب عبد دسَّ نفسه، والفلاح هو الفوز، والفوز قد بينه تعالى لنا في كتابه  إذ قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، فهذا هو الفوز. فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ  [آل عمران:185]، أي: عالم الشقاء،  وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  [آل  عمران:185]، أي: دار الأبرار،  فَقَدْ فَازَ  [آل عمران:185]، فأعلنوا عن  فوزه. وأما الخيبة والخسران فالله ذكر هذا في كتابه في آيتين، وهو بيان كلف  الله رسوله أن يبلغه، فقال تعالى:  قُلْ  [الزمر:15]، أي: يا رسولنا! ماذا  يقول؟ قل:  إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ  [الزمر:15]، لا خسارة بضاعة أو تجارة أو فقد زوجة أو ولد أو  منصب أو جاه، لا، وإنما الخسران الحقيقي هو أن يخسر العبد أولاً نفسه  وأهله، ووالله ليُلقى في عالم الشقاء الذي عالمنا بالنسبة له كالبلة التي  في اصبعك إذا غمسته في المحيط الأطلسي، فيعيش مليارات السنين لا يعرف أباً  ولا أماً ولا أخاً ولا أختاً ولا قريباً ولا بعيداً أبداً، فهذا هو الخسران  الحقيقي. قُلْ  [الزمر:15]، أي: يا رسولنا وبلغ عنا:  إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ   [الزمر:15]، بحق،  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  [الزمر:15] أولاً،   وَأَهْلِيهِمْ  [الزمر:15]، متى؟  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الزمر:15]، فهل  عرف المستمعون والمستمعات هذا الحكم الصادر عن الرب تبارك وتعالى؟ أنا  أقول: ويحك يا عبد الله! ويحكِ يا أمة الله! تسمعي كلمة كهذه وتعودين إلى  بيتكِ ولا تعرفينها، وكذلك الرجل الفحل يسمع هذا البيان ويُسأل غداً: هل  صدر حكم علينا؟ فيقول: هاه، لا أدري! سبحان الله! لا تدري؟ أما سمعت يوم  زرت المسجد النبوي أن المعلم يقول:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *   وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]؟ سمعتها ولكن ما أعطيتها بالاً  ولا التفت إليها.إن هذه الكلمة أو هذا الحكم يجب أن يطير به الإنسان  طيراناً، ولا تفارق قلبه أبداً، فهي دائماً بين عينيه، إذ فيها تقرير  لمصيره، فإما أن تعمل من الآن على تزكية نفسك وتطهيرها فتنجو من العذاب  وتسعد بدار النعيم، وإما أن تهملها ولا تلتفت إليها وتفرغ عليها كل يوم  براميل الأوساخ من الذنوب والآثام والمصير معروف، حتى لو كنت ابن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أو كنت أبا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإياكم أن تعولوا  على الانتساب، فالبشرية كلها نسبتها إلى الله واحدة، فكلهم عبيده وتحت  تصرفه، فمن أطاعه أكرمه وأعزه، ومن عصاه أهانه وأذله. كما أنه يجب على  المسلم أن ينزع من ذهنه تلك الضلالات التي ملئوا بها قلوب الجهال، مثل  قولهم: هل يعقل أن أبا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النار؟ هيا نبدأ بنوح  عليه السلام، أليس نوح أول الرسل؟ بلى، وقد عاش داعياً إلى الله تسعمائة  وخمسين سنة وهو يتلقى الضرب والصفع والاستهزاء والسخرية، ولما تمت المهمة  ودقت الساعة نادى ابنه قائلاً:  يا بُني ارْكَب مَّعَنَا وَلا تَكُنْ مَعَ  الْكَافِرِينَ   *  قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ  قَالَ لا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ  وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ  [هود:42-43]،  ثم قال الله تعالى:  يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَاسَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي  وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ   [هود:44]، أي: سفينة نوح،  وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ   [هود:44]، فماذا قال نوح؟ قال:  رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ  وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ  [هود:45]، أي: كيف  يغرق ابني وأنت قد قلت: لننجينك وأهلك؟ فرد الله تعالى فقال:  إِنَّهُ  عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي  أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  [هود:46]، تريد أن يدخل ابنك  الجنة وينجو من العذاب وهو كافر؟ إن هذا لا يقوله إلا جاهل بحكم الله  وقضائه. وهذا الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام، فقد أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم بأنه في عرصات القيامة يقول: يا رب! لقد وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم  يبعثون، فأي خزي يا رب أن يكون أبي في النار؟! فيقول له الرب تبارك وتعالى:  انظر تحت قدميك، فيطأطئ رأسه وينظر فإذا والده آزر المشرك الكافر داعية  الشرك والكفر في صورة ضبع ذكر -الضباع من أخس وأبشع الصور والألوان- وهو  ملطخ بالدماء والقيح، وما إن يراه إبراهيم حتى يقول: سحقاً سحقاً، فيؤخذ من  قوائمه الأربع، أي: يديه ورجليه، ويلقى في الجحيم، فتطيب نفس إبراهيم عليه  السلام. وهذه المرأة التي تعتبر شقيقة الرجل وسكينته، امرأة نوح وامرأة  لوط، إذ قال تعالى في حالهما:  ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ  [التحريم:10].وهنا لطيفة جميلة وهي قوله: (تحت)،  فأين الذين يطالبون بالمساواة بين الرجال والنساء؟ وأين الذين يطالبون  بتفوق المرأة وارتفاع علوها ودرجتها؟ لقد كفروا ومسخوا، والله يقول:   كَانَتَا تَحْتَ  [التحريم:10]، ولم يقل: فوق أو مساوية، وإنما  كَانَتَا  تَحْتَ  [التحريم:10]، وأنت تقول: لا، يجب أن نسوي بين المرأة والرجل، بين  الذكر والأنثى، يا ممسوخ! آنت الخالق؟ آنت المالك؟ آنت المدبر؟ من أنت حتى  تسوي بين الذكر والأنثى؟ إن الذي يسوي أو يفضل البعض على البعض هو الخالق  المالك المدبر الذي بيده الحياة والموت، لكن يصاب الإنسان بالكفر وظلمته  حتى ينسى وجوده كيف هو. كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا  [التحريم:10]، أي: كانتا تسرا الكفر وتظهرا  الإيمان، فما هي النتيجة؟  فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ  شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلا النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ  [التحريم:10]. أيضاً  امرأة فرعون الطاغية الجبار الكافر القائل:  مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ  إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي  [القصص:38]، والقائل:  أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الأَعْلَى   [النازعات:24]، فامرأته تدخل الجنة وهو يدخل النار، قال تعالى:  وَضَرَبَ  اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اِمْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ  [التحريم:11]،  آسية بنت مزاحم، وقد حكم عليها الطاغية بالإعدام، وقبل أن يصل السيف إلى  جسمها نظرت إلى دار السلام ففاضت روحها، فلم تألم لتلك الضربة بالسيف.  وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اِمْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ  قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ  [التحريم:11]،  قالت العلماء: الجار قبل الدار، فقد طلبت الجار قبل الدار فقالت: ابن لي  عندك بيتاً في الجنة، فاطلب الجار قبل الدار، أي: لا تسأل عن الدار هل هي  واسعة أو ضيقة أو منتنة، وإنما اسأل أولاً عن جيرانها كيف هم؟ فإذا كان  الجيران جيران سوء فإنك لا تنتفع بالقصر ولو كان أعظم القصور وأفضلها.نعود  إلى التقرير: يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعين! هل بلغكم حكم الله فينا؟ قال  تعالى:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10]، فمن يعقب على الله تعالى؟ أين تقرر مصيرك يا عبد الله؟ الآن  أنت في هذه الدنيا تستطيع أن تقرر مصيرك، فإما أن تطهر نفسك بالإيمان  والصالحات من العبادات، وتبعدها عن الشرك والمخزيات والمؤثرات من الذنوب  والسيئات فتسعد وتنجو، وإما أن تتكبر أو تهمل وتعرض فالمصير معلوم،  قَدْ  أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   [الشمس:9-10].يا معشر المستمعين! أنصح لي ولكم أن نزكي أنفسنا ولا ندسيها،  وذلك بأن نزكيها بالإيمان وهذه العبادات، وإبعادها عن المخبثات من الذنوب  والآثام، فإن قال قائل: نحن لا تعرف العبادات، قلنا: تعلم، وإن قال قائل:  نحن لا نعرف الآثام؟ قلنا: اسأل عنها وتعلم، ولن تنام هذه الليلة حتى تعرف  كيف تزكي نفسك وكيف تطهرها، وهي ساعات قليلة وتنتهي.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:152]. وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ  [النساء:152]، أي: آمنوا بالله وبكل الرسل، ولم يفرقوا بين أحد  من رسله، فآمنا بعيسى وموسى وأنبياء بني إسرائيل ورسل الله أجمعين، ولا  نقول: لا نؤمن بذاك أو فلان؛ لأنه كذا وكذا. وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ  أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ  [النساء:152]، أي: الشرفاء أهل المنازل  العالية،  سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ  [النساء:152]، من الذي يؤتيهم  أجورهم؟ الله الذي آمنوا به وبرسله، كم هذه الأجور؟ لم يقل كما قال في  أولئك: وأعتدنا للكافرين عذاباً مهيناً، وإنما قال: يعطيهم أجورهم بحسب  أعمالهم كثرة وقلة؛ لأن هنا فقط إيمان بالله ورسله، ووراء ذلك أعمال صالحة،  فتعظم وتقل، فمنا من قد حج سبعين سنة، ومنا من حج حجة واحدة، فهل  يتساويان؟ لا أبداً، ومنا من يتصدق بدرهم، ومن يتصدق بألف درهم، فالأجور  يعطيهم إياها ولكن بحسبها قلة وكثرة. أُوْلَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ  أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا  [النساء:152]، وهنا لطيفة  وهي قوله: (غفوراً رحيماً)، فاسمعوا يل عباد الله! العبد إذا آمن بالله  ورسله حق الإيمان، وابتعد عن الشرك ومظاهر الكفر في كل مجال، فهذا إن زلت  قدمه وسقط يوماً في معصية فالله عز وجل بوصفه الغفور الرحيم قد يغفر له  زلته ويرحمه، لأن الأصل هو الإيمان بالله ورسوله، وهو بذلك قائم بما أوجب  الله عليه، بعيداً عما نهى الله عنه، فإن حصل وزلت القدم وسقط عبد الله أو  أمة الله فلا يأس ولا قنوط أبداً، فالمؤمنون بحق وإن دخلوا النار وعذبوا  فيها حقباً أو أحقاباً فإن مصيرهم الأخير إلى دار السلام، وذلك لأن الله  غفور رحيم.إذ لو كان كل من أذنب ذنباً لا يُغفر له ويدخل النار ما يظهر وصف  الله بأنه غفور، إذ كيف نعرف أن الله غفور إذا لم يغفر؟ وكيف نعرف أن الله  رحيم إذا ما رحم هذا المعذَّب؟ إذ الذين يُرحمون هم أهل العذاب.إذاً:  فالآيات في بيان كفر اليهود والنصارى وضلالهم، وأن مصيرهم العذاب المهين،  وبيان إيمان المؤمنين بالله ورسله، وأن الله سوف يؤتيهم أجورهم ولا ينقص من  أعمالهم عملاً، بل يثيبهم على الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها إلى أضعاف مضاعفة، ومن  زلت قدمه وارتكب جريمة -وقد عاش مثلاً ستين سنة يعبد الله- فالله لا  يؤاخذه بالعذاب الأبدي؛ لأن الله غفور رحيم.وأخيراً فإن الإيمان الصحيح  والعمل الصالح هما سبيل النجاة من الخلود والبقاء في النار، أو دخول النار  أولاً ثم الاستقرار الدائم الأبدي في الجنة دار السلام، والكفر والشرك  والعياذ بالله لا نجاة لصاحبهما بحال من الأحوال، وهذا قضاء الله وحكمه،  واقرءوا دائماً:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ  دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10]، فبم نزكي أنفسنا؟ بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، وقد  جاء الإسلام بهذا في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله، وبمَ تدسى النفس وتلوث؟ بالشرك  بالله في عبادته وبالذنوب والآثام، وباب الله مفتوح، ومن تاب تاب الله  عليه، فاللهم تب علينا يا ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.وصل اللهم على  نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (74)  
الحلقة (298)
تفسير سورة النساء  (77)


يخبر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين أنه لا يحب الجهر بالسوء من القول، وبما  أن عباده المؤمنين هم أولياؤه فيجب عليهم أن يحبوا ما يحب سبحانه، وأن  يكرهوا ما يكره؛ لأن من شروط الولاية الموافقة وعدم المخالفة، فالجهر  بالسوء إنما ينم عن فساد أخلاق وضعة نفس، إلا أن الله استثنى من ذلك من كان  مظلوماً، إذ له أن يجهر بمظلمته بين يدي الحاكم ليرفع عنه الظلم.                     
فضل طلب العلم الشرعي وأثره على المجتمع المسلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده )، والسكينة مشاهدة، فأصغ بسمعك واسمع مع إخوانك الساعة والساعة  والنصف، فلا ضجيج ولا كلام ولا شغب ولا نصب، وإنما كلنا ساكنون، لكن لو كنا  في مقهى أو في مجلس من مجالسنا كيف تكون الأصوات والضجيج؟ لا سكينة، وكذلك  الرحمة قد غشيتنا، وذلك حتى ينتهي المجلس فلا يظهر لك مظهراً من مظاهر  العذاب، فلا كذب ولا سرقة ولا خيانة ولا شقاء ولا سب ولا شتم، أيضاً  الملائكة لو كنا نقدر على رؤيتهم لرأيناهم والله يحفون بالحلقة، وذكْر الله  تعالى لنا بين ملائكته أفضل العطايا وأسمى الكمالات، وكل هذا نحصل عليه  ونظفر به ونفوز به من أجل أننا نجلس في بيته تعالى، فنتلو آية أو آيات من  كتابه، ونتدارسها لنعرف مراد الله منها، فإن كان يأمرنا بشيء فعلناه، وإن  كان ينهانا عن شيء تركناه، وإن كان يعلمنا تعلمنا وشكرناه هذا على  العلم.وهذه هي الحلقة المفقودة في سلسلة حياة المسلمين، إذ لو دقت الساعة  السادسة مساءً فتوضئوا ولبسوا أحسن ثيابهم، ثم حملوا أطفالهم ونساءهم وأتوا  مسجد ربهم في القرية أو في الحي، في السهول أو في الجبال، فيجلسون بعد  صلاة المغرب كجلوسنا هذا، ويجلس لهم مربٍ بالكتاب والسنة، ويدرسون ليلة آية  من كتاب الله، وليلة سنة من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم يعلمون  ويعملون، ويوماً بعد يوم، وهكذا طول العام وطول العمر، والله ما يبقى  جاهلٌ ولا جاهلة، وإذا انتفى الجهل انتفى الباطل وانتفى الشر وانتفى الظلم  وانتفى الخبث وانتفى الشقاء وانتفى البلاء، بل انتفى كل خسران في هذه  الحياة.لعل الشيخ واهم! جربوا يا عباد الله! كيف كانت حياة رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأحفادهم خلال ثلاثمائة سنة؟ هل كانت لهم مدارس  وكليات وجامعات؟ لا، وإنما كانوا يجلسون في بيوت الله فيتلقون الكتاب  والحكمة، ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله -ماذا يفعلون؟- يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم )، فهل رأيتم عالماً بحق زان أو فاجر أو ظالم أو  سارق أو كاذب أو سفاك للدماء؟ لن يكون هذا، وما شذ وندر فلا حكم له، وإنما  الفسق والفجور والخيانة والكذب كلها ثمار الجهل، فالذي ما عرف الله ولا عرف  ما عنده وما لديه كيف يستقيم؟ هي يستقيم بالعصا والحديد والنار؟ ما  يستقيم، إن البوليس والشرط قد ملئوا الدنيا، ومع ذلك تجد السرقات والتلصص  والإجرام، فهل نفعت العصا؟ لا والله.واسمعوا إلى دعوة إبراهيم وإسماعيل  عليهما السلام وهما يبنيان الكعبة البيت العتيق:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ  فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، فقوله:  رَبَّنَا  وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، أي: في أولاد إسماعيل،  رَسُولًا  مِنْهُمْ  [البقرة:129]، يعرف لغتهم ويعرفون لغته، لكن ماذا يفعل فيهم؟  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  [البقرة:129]، وقد فعل الله ذلك وامتنّ علينا بذلك فقال:   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   [الجمعة:2]، فهل يمكننا أن نكمل ونسمو ونطهر ونصفو بدون أن نتعلم كتاب الله  وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ مستحيل! وقوله:  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  [الجمعة:2]، أي: يزكي أنفسهم ويطهرها بما يرشدهم إليه  وينبههم عليه ويدعوهم إلى فعله أو إلى تركه.فما المانع يا معاشر المؤمنين  أن نعمل ذلك؟! ما المانع إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وقف العمل، فصاحب  الدكان أغلقه، وصاحب المصنع أوقف الآلات وأغلقه، وصاحب المتجر كذلك،  فيتوضئون ويتنظفون ويذهبون إلى بيت الرب تبارك وتعالى، سواء كان مبنياً من  حجارة أو من خشب أو من طين، فيجلس النساء وراء الستارة، والأطفال دونهن،  والفحول من أمثالكم أمامهن، وآية في الليلة تقرأ وتحفظ وتشرح وتُبين، وسنة  من سنن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة أخرى، ويعزم كل مؤمن ومؤمنة على  أن يطيع الله فيما أمر أو فيما نهى.فإن قيل: يا شيخ! هذه ما تطاق، وهذا  لسان الحال يقول هذا، فأقول: لماذا لا نقتدي بأهل الكفر في ذلك؟ أهل الكفر  إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء وقف العمل، وذهبوا إلى المراقص والملاهي؛  لأنهم بهائهم وحيوانات لا عقل ولا ضمير ولا فهم، فهم قد فقدوا الصلة  بالملكوت الأعلى، ونحن لمَ ما نأتي بيوت الله مع غروب الشمس لنصلي  العشاءين، وما سألناه شيئاً إلا أعطانا، ولا استعذناه من شيء إلا أعاذنا؛  لأننا حققنا ولايته لنا؟! وهنا ما عرفنا ما هو الجواب؟ فليبقى الجهل مخيماً  على قلوبنا، نساءً ورجالاً، فلا نرى الله ولا نرى آياته ولا نرى شيئاً من  صفاته.وأذكر لطيفة هنا وهي: لما نمشي في حر الشمس فإننا نحجبها عنا بكف  واحدة، مع أن الشمس أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، لكن مع ذلك بكف  واحدة فقط أستطيع أن أحجبها فلا أراها ولا تضرني، إذاً فزلة واحدة فقط تحجب  العبد عن رؤية الله تعالى، مع أن آيات الله تعالى ترى في كل ذرة، فكيف لا  تعرفه؟ كل الكائنات شاهدة بأنها مخلوقة والله خالقها، وبأنها مدبرة والله  مدبرها، ولذا فأينما تكونوا أنتم ترون الله عز وجل، أي: في آياته  ومخلوقاته، وكلمة كفر أو شرك تحجب الإنسان فلا يعرف الله ولا يذكره ولا  يفكر فيه.إذاً: فبلغوا إخوانكم في القرى والمدن بأن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا  فنصلي المغرب ونبقى حتى العشاء، فنتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ونحن على ذلك الحال  تصلي علينا الملائكة فيقولون: اللهم اغفر لهم، اللهم ارحمهم.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم ...)                

 شرط الولاية موافقة الله تعالى وعدم مخالفته                                                                                                    
                               والآن مع هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة من سورة النساء  المدنية، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ  الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا   *  إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ  تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا   [النساء:148-149]. لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، أرجو أن تحفظوا هذه الجملة وتعيشوا على  نورها، إذ ما هي بصعبة أبداً، فتقولها في بيتك وبين أولادك وفي كل مكان،  فإذا تكلم الولد أو البنت بكلمة سوء فقل لهم: يا أبنائي:  لا يُحِبُّ  اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  [النساء:148]، فكيف تجهرون  به؟! لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ   [النساء:148]، يا أولياء الله! إن ربكم لا يحب الجهر بالسوء من القول فلا  تحبوا الجهر بالسوء من القول، يا أولياء الله! مولاك وسيدك وإلهك وربك  الرحيم بك أكثر من نفسك لا يحب الجهر بالسوء وأنت تحبه؟! أعوذ بالله،  انقطعت صلتك بالله، إذاً ما هي ولاية الله تعالى؟ موافقته في محابه  ومكارهه، أتريد أن تكون ولي الله؟ أحبب ما يحب واكره ما يكره، وإن أحببت ما  يكره وكرهت ما يحب فأنت والله عدوه، إذ إن ولاية الله تعني الموافقة، فإذا  وافقته فأنت وليه وهو وليك، وإن عاكسته وخالفته فأنت عدوه وهو عدوك. لا  يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ  [النساء:148]، وهذه الجملة أبلغ وأعظم من قول  القائل: لا تجهروا بالسوء، أو يا أيها الذين آمنوا حرمت عليكم الجهر  بالسوء، فإذا كان ربي لا يحب هذا فكيف نفعله؟! إن ولاية الله تعني أن تحب  ما يحب وتكره ما يكره، وعداوة الله أن تحب ما يكره وتكره ما يحب.                                                                     
 معنى السوء                                                                                                    
                                 لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ  [النساء:148]،  والجهر معروف، وهو رفع الصوت بحيث يسمع كلامك غيرك، وأما السوء فهو ما يسوء  من قيل فيه كذا وكذا، أو فعل به كذا وكذا، وهو ضد الحسن، وبالتالي فالسب  والشتم والتعيير والاستهزاء والسخرية والتكبر على المؤمنين والكذب والغش  والخداع والباطل، كل هذا سوء، فيسوءك في نفسك فيصيبها بالظلمة النتن  والعفن، وهو سيئات.                                                                     
 مشروعية الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا لمن ظلم                                                                                                    
                                 لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، فإذا ظلمت ووقفت أمام الحاكم فلك أن  تقول:: سبني فقال في كذا وكذا، أو شتمني فقال فِيّ كذا وكذا، أو قد تقول  مثلاً: زنى بامرأتي،  إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، فالمظلوم يذكر  الظلم الذي وقع عليه أمام القضاء، بل ويجهر به، إذ كيف يعرف الحاكم والقاضي  مظلمته؟!  إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، فإن له أن يجهر بالسوء الذي  قيل فيه أو عومل به.                                                                      
 سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم ...)                                                                                                    
                                قد ورد أن هذه الآية نزلت في صاحب من أصحاب النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وذلك أنه نزل ضيفاً على أناس فأبوا أن يضيفوه، وبات جائعاً،  فشكاهم وقال: بنو فلان نزلت عندهم ضيفاً فلم يضيفوني، فعتبوا عليه، وقالوا  له: كيف تذكر هذا السوء وتسيء إلى إخوانك وتقول: ما ضيفوني؟! فنزلت هذه  الآية علاجاً لمشكلته، فقال تعالى:  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ  بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، وضيافة الضيف  ليلة واحدة واجبة، ولذلك ما من مؤمن يأتيه أخوه ويقول: ضيفني هذه الليلة،  إلا ووجب عليه وجوباً أن يضيفه، لاسيما في ذلك الزمن الذي ليس فيه مطاعم  ولا فنادق، وإنما العائلة في القرية أو المدينة تطبخ لنفسها وتطعم وتُطعم،  فإذا جاءك أخوك فقال: ضيفني هذه الليلة، فأنا قد جئت من بلد كذا، فيجب أن  تضيفه تلك الليلة، ولو أن تجوع ويشبع هو، ودليل ذلك كما ذكرنا أن هذا  المؤمن نزل ضيفاً على جماعة فما أضافوه، فشكاهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فعتبوا عليه لمَ تقول هذا وتجهر بهذا السوء؟ فنزل قول الله  تعالى:  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا  مَنْ ظُلِمَ  [النساء:148]، أي: له أنه يجهر به كما علمتم، فيقول في  المحكمة أو في أي مكان: قال في كذا وكذا، أو سبني بكذا وكذا، أو شتمني بكذا  وكذا.                                                                     
 سعة علم الله وإحاطته الشاملة بكل شيء                                                                                                    
                                 وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:148]، وما زال،  سَمِيعًا   [النساء:148]، لأقوالكم،  عَلِيمًا  [النساء:148]، بأفعالكم، وإن أسررتم  القول وإن أخفيتم العمل فالعوالم كلها بين يديه، لا يخفى عليه من أمر  الخليقة شيء، وإن قلتم كيف هذا؟ قلنا: أما قال تعالى عن نفسه:  وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّموَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ  [الزمر:67]؟ فهل يخفى شيء على من هذا شأنه  والعالم كلها كالنملة بين يديه ظاهره كباطنه؟ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا   [النساء:148] فاحذروا أن يسمع ربكم السوء تنطقون به، أو تأتون وتفعلون  المنكر، فإنه سميع لكل الأقوال، عليم بكل الأعمال، فربوا هذه في نفوسكم. لا  يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:148]، معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! احذروا أن يسمع الله منكم كلمة سوء تقولها لامرأتك أو لولدك أو  لجارك أو لخادمك أو لأي واحد، أو ما تستطيعون؟ والله لتستطيعون، فأنا ما  أذكر في حياتي التي تجاوزت سبعين سنة، وخاصة عند مناهزتي البلوغ أن ذكرت  كلمة سوء أبداً، ومن قال: قد سمعتها منك يا شيخ فليأت إليَّ، فلا سببت ولا  شتمت ولا عيرت ولا قبحت أحداً قط، وأنا أقول هذا لتفهموا أن هذا ليس  بمستحيل، وإنما عود نفسك فقط، فخذها بذكر الله عز وجل ومراقبته، ولو كان  تعالى يعلم أننا ما نستطيع ألا نجهر بالسوء ما يعلمنا أنه لا يحبه حتى نحن  لا نحبه. لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ  [النساء:148]، فمن أحب  الجهر بالسوء فقد عادى الله تعالى، إذ الولاية تعني الموافقة، فإن وافقتني  في محابي ومكارهي فأنت وليي، وإن عاكستني وخالفتني، كأن أحب هذا وأنت تكره  هذا، فكيف نتوالى؟ ومن أين يأتي الولاء؟ ولذا لابد يا أبناء الإسلام! أن  تحبوا كل ما يحب الله حتى النظرة، ولذلك أيما شيء يبلغنا أن الله يحبه فيجب  أن نحبه، وأيما شيء يبلغنا أن ربنا يكرهه فيجب أن نكرهه بقلوبنا، وبذلك  تثبت ولايتنا لربنا، ونصبح مع ذلك البيان:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ  لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  [يونس:62-63]، يتقون ماذا؟ الحيات والعقارب؟ اللصوص  والمجرمين؟ يتقون ما يغضب ربهم، فلا يعتقدون ولا يقولون، ولا يفعلون شيئاً  علموا أن الله كرهه وحرمه على أوليائه، بل وطول حياتهم وهم يتقون. لا  يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:148]، فالمظلوم يذكر مظلمته،  كأن يقول أمام الحاكم أو القاضي: قال لي: يا خنزير، أو قال لي: يا ديوث،  وذلك لما يقول الحاكم: ماذا قال لك؟ فيقول: سبني، فيقول القاضي: ماذا قال  لك؟ فهل يقول: لا أقول؟! إذاً: ما سبك، وبالتالي فلابد وأن تقول: قال لي  كذا وكذا، وهنا قد جهرت بالسوء، لكن قد أذن لي ربي فيه. لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ  الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا  [النساء:148]، فاحذروه وخافوه وراقبوه، ولا تفهموا أنكم  وحدكم، إن شئتم سببتم وإن شئتم شكرتم، فإن الله يسمع أقوالكم ويرى أعمالكم  ووجودكم.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن تبدوا خيراً أو تخفوه أو تعفوا عن سوء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا  [النساء:149]. ‏                                
 علم الله الشامل لكل ما يفعله العبد أو يخفيه                                                                                                    
                                 إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا  [النساء:149]، أي: تعلنوه  وتظهروه،  أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ  [النساء:149]، أي: تستروه، فالله عز وجل يعلمه  ويثيبكم على ذلك ويجزكم،  إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا  [النساء:149]، ما الخير  يا عباد الله؟ الخير ضد الشر، والخير ما يحسن والشر ما يسيء، والخير ما  يُكسب الحسن، والشر ما يُكسب الأذى.إذاً: هذه نعمة الله للمؤمنين، فيخبرنا  ويقول:  إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا  [النساء:149]، أي: تعلنوه وتظهروه، سواء  كان صلاة أو صياماً أو صدقة أو أمراً بمعروف أو نهياً عن منكر، وأظهرت ذلك  أو فعلتموه سراً، فإن الله تعالى يعلمه.                                                                      
 استحباب العفو عن المؤمن إذا بدا منه سوء                                                                                                    
                                إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ  سُوءٍ  [النساء:149]، ما معنى: نعفو عن السوء؟ أساء إليَّ جاري، أو أخي  فلان، فإننا نعفو عنه، فلا نرد السيئة بالسيئة، ولا الشتمة بأختها، ولا  الضربة بضربة، وإنما نعفو ونصفح، ونتلقى الجزاء من الله عز وجل.وهذا الحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم -من لا يحبه ما هو بالمؤمن، وهو كافر، ويكذب إن ادعى  أنه مؤمن- يقول في الصحيح: ( ما نقص مال من صدقة )، فتتصدق من مالك الذي في  جيبك أو في خزينتك أو في بستانك أو في بيتك، اعلم أن تلك الصدقة ما ينقص  منها المال أبداً، وهذا وعد الله على لسان رسوله، وأبين لكم فأقول: إذا كان  عندك ألف ريال فتصدقت بخمسين، فأنت تراها أنها قد نقصت، وهي في الحقيقة  والله ما نقصت؛ لأن هذا الباقي ينفعك الله به أكثر من تلك الخمسين الريال  لو بقيت، والله عز وجل يبارك لك ذلك الباقي فيصبح أفضل من ألفين بدل الألف،  ( ولا زاد الله عبداً بعفو إلا عزاً )، أي: ما من عبد يعفو عن مؤمن لوجه  الله تعالى إلا أعزه الله، فإذا سبك فلان أو شتمك أو عيرك، فأنت تقول:  سامحته، اتركوه ولا تردوا عليه، فإن هذا التنازل هو العفو، والله يرفعك به  ويزيدك في عزتك وكمالك. لكن لو أنك رددت عليه فسببته فماذا استفدت؟ لا شيء،  وإنما قابلن سوءاً بسوء، لكن لو أنك عفوت عنه، فإنه سيصبح يحترمك ويهابك  ويعزك، ويزيدك الله بذاك العفو عزاً؛ لأنك قادر على أن تضربه أو تأخذ منه،  لكن تركته لله فالله عز وجل يعزك ولا يذلك ولا يهينك، فهكذا ينبغي أن يكون  المجتمع القرآني المحمدي.قال: ( ومن تواضع لله رفعه الله )، أي: من تواضع  لأجل الله لا كبر ولا رياء، وإنما لين وانقياد وابتسامة وكلمة طيبة، وإن  كان من أشرافنا، وإن كان من أغنيائنا، وإن كان من حاكمينا، فذاك التواضع  والله لا يزيده الله به إلا رفعة، ولا تفهم أنك إذا تواضعت تذل وتهون، لا  أبداً، بل تعلو وترتفع. إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ  تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا  [النساء:149]، عفواً يعاملك بالعفو فيعفو عنك إذا زلت قدمك وسقطت في هاوية،  بل ولا يؤاخذك مقابل عفوك لفلان، ولذا إن عفوت لوجه الله تعالى عمن ظلمك  كالزوجة أو الابن أو الأخ القريب أو البعيد أو جاهل أو كافر أو مؤمن، فالله  عز وجل يعفو عنك بأكثر، أي: قد تتعرض لعذاب الله فيعفو عنك، أو تزل قدمك  بمعصية فيذكر الله عفوك عن عبده فلاناً فيغفر لك. إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا  أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا  [النساء:149]، والعفو هو الذي يقدر على العفو، هل يوجد واحد بيننا ما عفا  الله عنه؟ لو كان الله يؤاخذنا بكل سيئة والله ما بقينا إلى اليوم، ونحن  أولياؤه فيقول لنا:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ  أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ [الشورى:30]، أي: وما أصابكم من مصيبة  يا عباد الله! يا أولياء الله! بسبب ما كسبت أيديكم،  وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ  كَثِيرٍ [الشورى:30]، إذ لو ما كان يعفو عن كل ذنب والله نعيش إلى هذه  اللحظة، بل لانتهينا من زمان، فالحمد لله أنه عفو قدير، وما هو بعاجز على  أن يعفو عن عباده.                                                                                                       
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          نعيد تفسير هاتين الآيتين:  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ  بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا  عَلِيمًا  [النساء:148]، سميعاً لأقوال الخليقة وكلامها، وعليماً بظواهرها  وبواطنها وأحوالها، فلهذا يجب أن نراقبه، فإذا أردنا أن نقول الكلمة ننظر:  هل هي مما يحبه الله أو مما يكره؟ فإن قلت: هذا مما نهى الله عنه ويكرهه،  والله لا نقولها، وإن قلت: هذه يحبها الله، إذاً قلها وارفع صوتك بها، أو  أردت أن تمشي خطوات إلى مكان كذا، أو أردت أن تعمل عملاً معيناً، فانظر هل  هذا العمل مما يحبه الله؟ فإن كان مما يحبه الله فافعله، وإن كان مما يكره  الله فاتركه، وهذه هي المراقبة لله تعالى، وأهلها هم الفائزون. لا يُحِبُّ  اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ  [النساء:148]، ما السوء يا عباد الله؟ السوء  كل كلمة تسوء إلى من تقولها فيه، أو كل عمل تعمله يتأذى به إنسان، فهذا هو  السوء والله لا يحبه، فهيا نحن أيضاً لا نحبه، أو نريد أن نخالف ربنا؟ وهل  إذا خالفناه نبقى أولياء له؟ أعداء.معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! ولاية الله  تتحقق بالموافقة، أي: أن توافقه فيما يحبه فتحبه بحبه، وفيما يكرهه فتكرهه  بكرهه، فتلك هي الولاية، وإن كانت الآية الكريمة تقول: أولياء الله هم  المؤمنون المتقون، وغير المؤمن يحب ما يحب الله ويكره؟ ما عرف الله، لذا  لابد من الإيمان أولاً، ثم يتقون ماذا؟ يتقون ما يكرهه الله فيتجنبوه.إذاً:  فالولاية هي الموافقة لله تعالى، فوافق ربك فيما يحب وفيما يكره فأنت  وليه، وإن أردت أن تعاكسه أو تخالفه فأنت عدوه والعياذ بالله. إِنْ  تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ  [النساء:149]،  ما الذي يحصل؟  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا  [النساء:149]،  يثيبكم ويعطيكم ويجزيكم على إحسانكم بما هو أفضل، ويعفو إن عفوتم أكثر مما  عفوتم أنتم عن عبيده وأوليائه. لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ  مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  [النساء:148]، هل يجهر الإنسان بالفعل؟ ما أظن أن إنساناً  يفعل الفاحشة في الشارع، وكما قد قلت لكم: إن هذا المؤمن نزل ضيفاً على  جماعة فلم يضيفوه، فشكاهم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالوا له الناس:  لمَ تشكوهم إلى رسول الله؟ وعتبوا عليه، فأنزل الله تعالى بأنه لا عتبا  عليه أبداً، إذ له الحق في ذلك؛ لأنه مظلوم، وهو قد ذكر ما ظلموه به، ولذا  أغلب ما يقال أو يجهر به هو القول، وأما الفعل فأكثره لا يجهر به.                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               قال المؤلف: [ يخبر تعالى أنه لا يحب الجهر بالسوء، ولازم  هذا أن عباده المؤمنين يجب أن يكرهوا ما يكره ربهم، ويحبوا ما يحب ربهم،  وهذا شرط الولاية وهي الموافقة وعدم المخالفة ]، أي: أن شرط الولاية هي أن  تحب ما يحب الله وتكره ما يكره الله، فوافق ربك فأنت وليه، وإن خالفته فأنت  عدوه.قال: [ ولما حرم تعالى على عباده الجهر بالسوء بأبلغ عبارة وأجمل  أسلوب، استثنى المظلوم فإن له أن يجهر بمظلمته لدى الحاكم ليرفع عنه الظلم،  فقال تعالى:  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:148]، وما زال  سَمِيعًا  عَلِيمًا [النساء:148] ].قال: [ ألا ] ألو، وإخواننا الزوار لما يسمعوا:  ألو، يقولون: لماذا نقول: ألو؟ والجواب: لأننا ألفنا (ألو) وأصبح الطفل  الصغير يحبو فيأخذ التلفون ويقول: ألو، ألو، وكذلك المرأة، فأصبحت كلمة  شائعة عندنا، وقد سأل بعضهم: (ألو) ما هي؟ فقالوا: ألو هكذا خلقت، أي: لم  نعرف ما هي؟ هل هي بريطانية؟ هل هي فرنسية؟ هل هي أمريكية؟ هل هي صينية؟ لا  هذا ولا ذاك، وإنما وجدت هكذا مع التلفون، ونظيرها (أي) في لغة العرب، فهي  مرة مبنية، ومرة معربة، ومرة كذا، وقد سئل سيبويه: ما حال أي؟ فقال: أيٌ  هكذا خلقت، ما عندي فيها شيء، وكذلك (ألو) هكذا وجدت، ونحن قد سبقناهم بألف  وأربعمائة سنة، إذ إن كل جملة خبرية في كتاب الله أو في لسان رسول الله أو  العارفين بلغة القرآن، تبدأ بكلمة (ألا) فمعناها: انتبه، هل أنت تسمع ما  أقول لك؟ أما (ألو) فما فهمنا معناها. قال تعالى:  أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ [يونس:62]، قل يا رب!  من هم أولياؤك؟ فيجيبك الله عز وجل بقوله:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا  يَتَّقُونَ  *  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي  الآخِرَةِ لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ  [يونس:63-64]، أتدرون ما البشرى؟ قد فسرها لنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( الرؤيا الصالحة يراها العبد الصالح أو تُرى له )،  ولا فرق بين أن تراها أنت أو يراها فلان ويخبرك بها. وهناك بشرى أخرى أيضاً  عند سكرات الموت، واسمعوا إلى قول الله تعالى من سورة فصلت ومن سورة  الأحقاف:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ [فصلت:30]، لا رب لنا  سواه،  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا [فصلت:30]، ما اعوجوا، وإنما استقاموا في مشيتهم  إلى دار السلام، فلا ميل إلى اليمين بترك واجب، ولا إلى الشمال بفعل حرام،  وإنما استقامة سليمة حتى جاء الموت،  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا [فصلت:30]، أخبرنا عنهم يا رب، قال:   تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ [فصلت:30]، مواكب،  تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ [فصلت:30]، وتقول لهم:  أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا  تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ  [فصلت:30]، وهذا والله قبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه ويفارق حياته، وهذا هو صاحب  الروح الطاهرة الزكية النقية، الذي آمن واستقام، أما آمن واعوج وانحرف،  فيوماً يترك واجباً، ويوماً يفعل حراماً، فما هو بأهل لهذه الكرامة، أي:  ملائكة تحتفل بموته،  تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلَّا  تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ  تُوعَدُونَ [فصلت:30] بها في القرآن الكريم وعلى لسان رسول الله.قال: [ ألا  فليُتق عز وجل فلا يعصى بفعل السوء ولا بقوله، ثم انتدب عباده المؤمنين  إلى فعل الخير في السر أو العلن، وإلى العفو عن صاحب السوء، فقال:  إِنْ  تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا [النساء:149]، فسيكسب فاعل الخير خيراً أبداه أو  أخفاه -على حد سواء- وسيعفو عن صاحب العفو حينما تزل قدمه فيجني بيده أو  بلسانه ما يستوجب به المؤاخذة، فيشكر الله تعالى له عفوه السابق فيعفو عنه  ]، أي: أنت عفوت عن زيد أو عمرو، أبشر بأن الله سيعفو عنك في يوم من  الأيام.قال: [ فيشكر الله تعالى عفوه السابق فيعفو عنه:  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا [النساء:149] ].ثم إن هذه الآيات فيها ثلاث  هدايات، فإن قيل: يا شيخ! وهل الآية فيها هداية؟ والله لا تخلو آية من  هداية إلا من عمي، والآية معناها العلامة، أي: العلامة على شيء، والقرآن  فيه ستة آلاف ومائتين وأربعين آية، وكل آية تدل دلالة قطعية على وجود الله  ونبوة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن أراد أن يعرف أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله، فليأخذ آية من كتاب الله، وليسأل نفسه: من أنزل هذه  الآية؟ من قالها؟ كلام من هي؟ لن تجد جواباً إلا إذا قال قائل: الله عز  وجل.وإن قلت: هذه الآية على من نزلت؟ على أبي جهل؟! على عقبة بن معيط؟! على  فرعون؟! على من؟ ليس هناك جواب إلا: على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  إذاً: فوالله لهو رسول الله أرسله للناس جميعاً.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (75)  
الحلقة (299)
تفسير سورة النساء  (78)


بين الله عز وجل لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حال يهود وأنهم قوم بهت  جاحدون، فلا يؤمنون لنبي من أنبياء الله بسبب تعنتهم وكثرة أسئلتهم  ومطالبهم، وهم حين سألوا رسول الله أن ينزل عليهم كتاباً كاملاً فيه ذكر  أسمائهم، ذكر الله له أن هذا سجية من سجاياهم، فهم قد سألوا موسى أكثر من  ذلك، حيث سألوه أن يريهم ربهم جهرة، فعاقبهم الله على ذلك، ثم اتخذوا العجل  وأشركوا بالله، ثم عاقبهم الله على ذلك، وهم مع ذلك يظهرون تمردهم في كل  مرة بسبب خسة طباعهم ودناءة نفوسهم.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتاباً من السماء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة النساء  المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين،  وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ  الْكِتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ  سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَعَفَوْنَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَآتَيْنَا  مُوسَى سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا   *  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ  بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا  لَهُمْ لا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [النساء:153-154].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا  كلام الله عز وجل موجه إلى مصطفاه وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك  ليعزيه بذلك ويسليه حتى لا يعجب من كفر اليهود به وبما جاء به، ولا يعجب من  حربهم له وخداعهم وغشهم له، ومؤامراتهم على قتله، فإنهم أهل للخبث والشر  والفساد، وهذه هي حالهم من عهد آبائهم وأجدادهم إلا من رحم الله  تعالى.فتأملوا الآيات ونحن نتلوها مرة أخرى:  يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ  أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا  مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَعَفَوْنَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَآتَيْنَا  مُوسَى سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا   *  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ  بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا  لَهُمْ لا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [النساء:153-154].                               
 سؤال أهل الكتاب لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينزل عليهم كتاباً من السماء                                                                                                    
                               معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قول ربنا جل ذكره:  يَسْأَلُكَ  أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:153]، من المخاطب بهذه الآيات؟ رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وما المراد بأهل الكتاب؟ هذا اللفظ يشمل النصارى واليهود،  لكنه هنا خاص باليهود، إذ هم أهل كتاب، كما نحن والحمد لله أهل أعظم كتاب  على وجه الأرض، والمراد بكتابهم هو التوراة التي أنزلها الله تعالى على  موسى حاوية للشرائع والقوانين والآداب، وما يتوقف عليه سعادة الإنسان في  الدنيا والآخرة. يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:153]، أي: يطلبون  منك يا رسولنا،  أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   [النساء:153]، وبالفعل فقد قالوا: لن نؤمن لك نبياً ورسولاً حتى يُنزل الله  عليك كتاباً من السماء كاملاً جامعاً، وحينئذ تكون هذه آية نبوتك ورسالتك،  وتكون أسماؤنا في ذلك الكتاب وما نطلبه، فعلقوا إيمانهم على مستحيل، ولو  أنهم قالوا: لن نؤمن فقط فممكن، أما هذا الطلب فإنه أمر عجب، وكأنهم أوحوا  إلى العرب المشركين بمثل هذا، إذ قال تعالى عن المشركين العرب:  وَقَالُوا  لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا   *   أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ فَتُفَجِّرَ الأَنهَارَ  خِلالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا   *  أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ  عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ قَبِيلًا   [الإسراء:90-92]، فقد كان أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى يوحون إلى  المشركين ويعلمونهم.كما أن المشركين قالوا:  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً  [الفرقان:32]، أي:  لماذا ينزل آيات وسوراً؟ وهذه كلها من إيحاءات اليهود، أما العرب فقد  اضطربوا أن يسألونهم بوصفهم أهل كتاب وعلم، فيقولون لهم: قولوا له كذا  وكذا؛ لأن همَّ اليهود ألا ينتشر الإسلام، وليبقى الجهل حتى تظهر دولة بني  إسرائيل.                                                                     
 سؤال أهل الكتاب لنبي الله موسى أن يريهم الله جهرة  
                               ثم قال تعالى:  فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ  ذَلِكَ  [النساء:153]، أي: أكبر من إنزال الكتاب، فقد سألوه وطلبوا منه أن  يريهم الله جهرة بلا حجاب ولا واسطة، فيشاهدونه بأعينهم! هذه الأعين التي  ما شاهدت الملائكة إلى جنبهم، فكيف تستطيع أن تشاهد الله عز وجل وتنظر  إليه؟! وهذا لو كان كسؤال موسى لربه فلا بأس به، إذ موسى عليه السلام لما  كلمه ربه وسمع كلامه في جبل الطور قال:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ   [الأعراف:143]، اشتاقت نفسه لرؤية الله وهو يسمع كلامه وهو بين يديه، فقال:   رَبِّ  [الأعراف:143]، أي: يا رب،  أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ   [الأعراف:143]، فأجابه الله تعالى بقوله:  إنك لن تراني  [الأعراف:143]،  أي: لا تقدر على رؤيتي ولا تستطيعها، ولكن لتطمئن نفسك وتهدأ،  انظُرْ  إِلَى الْجَبَلِ  [الأعراف:143]، أي: جبل من جبال الطور، فتجلى الرب عز وجل  للجبل فاندك وأصبح غباراً، وما إن رأى موسى الجبل وقد تحلل حتى صعق مغمىً  عليه،  فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا  أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [الأعراف:143]، ثم قال الله تعالى له:  يَا مُوسَى  إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالاتِي وَبِكَلامِي فَخُذْ مَا  آتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ  [الأعراف:144].لكن سؤال اليهود ليس  كسؤال موسى، وإنما أرادوا به التعجيز والتحدي، أي: لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله  جهرة، أما بدون ما نرى الله بأعيننا فلا نصدقك بأنك رسول ولا نؤمن بك.                                                                      
 أخذ الصاعقة لبني إسرائيل عند سؤالهم لموسى أن يريهم الله جهرة                                                                                                    
                               ثم قال تعالى:  فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ   [النساء:153]، والصواعق معروفة، وتسمعونها وتشاهدونها مع البرق والأمطار،  فهم اشترطوا للإيمان أن يروا الله تعالى، فأدبهم الله عز وجل بهذه الصاعقة،  فأخذتهم الصاعقة وهم ينظرون، ثم رد الله تعالى إليهم حياتهم، وقد فعل الله  بهم هذا بظلمهم، إذ (الباء) للسبب، أي: بسبب ظلمهم، فما هو ظلمهم؟ الظلم  هو وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، فأي ظلم أعظم من تقول: يا شيخ! إن كنت مؤمناً  فاسأل الله أن ينزل المطر علينا الآن؟ فهم يسألون ويطلبون فقط من باب  التحدي والعناد والمكابرة، وذلك حتى لا يذعنوا للإسلام ويدخلوا فيه، فهذا  هو الظلم بعينه، ولذلك أخذهم الله به، ولو شاء لأماتهم وأراح الحياة منهم.                                                                       
 اتخاذ بني إسرائيل للعجل في غياب موسى عنهم                                                                                                    
                               قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [النساء:153]، فهم قد خرجوا مع موسى عليه  السلام إلى جبل الطور ليأتيهم بالدستور الذي يحكمهم به، وهذا قد تم لهم يوم  أن خرجوا من الديار المصرية، وأغرق الله فرعون وجنده، ونجاهم مع موسى  وأخيه هارون، واجتازوا البحر، ومن عجائبهم: أنهم في طريقهم وهم قرابة  ستمائة ألف مروا بقرية من القرى، فوجدوا أهلها يعبدون عجلاً، أي: عاكفين  عليه، فقالوا: يا موسى!  اجْعَل لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ  إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ   *  إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ مُتَبَّرٌ مَا هُمْ  فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [الأعراف:138-139]، فانظر إلى  العجب! لما استقلوا من سلطان فرعون، وموسى وهارون يقودانهم، في الطريق مروا  بهذه القرية فوجدوها مشركين عاكفين على صنم، فقالوا: اجعل لنا يا موسى  إلهاً كما لهم آلهة! فأي عقول هذه؟! أكثر من أربعين سنة وموسى يحاور فرعون  وهم يسمعون الحجج والبراهين، وأعظم حجة وأعظم برهان أنه شق بهم البحر فنجوا  وأغرق الله فرعون وملأه وكانوا أكثر من مائة ألف مقاتل، ثم بعد هذا  يقولون: اجعلنا لنا إلهاً كما لهم آلهة!  قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ  تَجْهَلُونَ  [الأعراف:138]، وهو كذلك، إذ الجهل آفة عظيمة. ثم مشوا ونزلوا  منزلاً فقال لهم موسى: أنا عندي موعد مع ربي بجبل الطور، وذلك لآتيكم  بالدستور والقانون الذي أحكمكم به؛ لأنهم قد استقلوا، فقد كان فرعون يحكم  وينفذ أحكامه، فلما استقلوا فلا بد من دستور، وهذه اللطيفة رددناها في هذا  المسجد مئات المرات، وقد قلنا: أيام ما كان المسلمون يستقلون يوماً بعد  يوم، وكل سنة أو سنتين يستقل الإقليم الفلاني من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا،  ما هناك شعب أو إقليم استقل ثم طالب بدستور السماء وقانون الله لعباده،  وإنما يأتون بدساتير وقوانين المشركين الكافرين، بينما موسى الكليم عليه  السلام ما إن استقل بنو إسرائيل حتى قال: اجلسوا هنا، وأنت معهم يا هارون،  وذلك حتى آتيكم بالدستور الذي أحكمكم به.                                                                     
 ما يلزم عباد الله المؤمنين عند تمكينهم في الأرض                                                                                                    
                               وأزيد أمراً أو فضيحة: لما أخذنا نستقل من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا، كان عبد العزيز قد أسس هذه الدولة وأقامها على دستور الله عز  وجل لعباده، وهذا الدستور هو في آية من كتاب الله فقط، لا ستة آلاف ومائتين  وأربعين آية، قال الله عز وجل في سورة الحج المدنية المكية:  الَّذِينَ  إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41]، بمعنى: استقلوا وحكموا،   أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ  [الحج:41]،  فـعبد العزيز رحمة الله عليه ما إن حكم حتى أقام الصلاة كما أمر الله، أي:  أقامها كما أمر الله إقامة حقيقية، فلم يبق مواطن لا يصلي، بل ولم يبق  مواطن يمر بالمسجد والناس يصلون، أو دكاناً أو مقهى أو مصنعاً مفتوحاً  والناس في الصلاة، وعندنا على هذا شواهد وهو أن كبار السن كانوا يقولون:  كان أهل القرية يقرءون أسماء الذين صلوا في صلاة الصبح، فإن غاب أحدهم  قالوا: ائتوه إلى بيته، فإن كان مريضاً عودوه، وإن كان غائباً احموا دياره،  وإن كان الشيطان قد تمرد به أو عبث به فائتوا به.ومن لطائف الحديث ولا بأس  أن نذكرها: أن الهيئة إذا أذن المؤذن تنتشر في الأسواق وفي الشوارع وفي  الأزقة، فإذا ضبطت مدبراً عن المسجد معرضاً عنه فبالعصا ترده إلى المسجد،  وقد يكون على غير وضوء، فشاع في بين أهل الحكايات وأهل البلاد: صلاة سعودية  لا وضوء ولا نية! يعني: أن هذا الذي دفعته الهيئة للصلاة ليس متوضئاً ولا  يريد أن يصلي، لكن يجب عليه أن يصلي.وعلى كلٍ أقام عبد العزيز ورجاله  الصلاة، فكانت تقام كأنهم على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالغني  كالفقير، والعالم كالجاهل، والبعيد كالقريب، ولم لا وهو عبد العزيز يحدثكم  من عرفه، فقد كان يقوم الليل ويبكي ويتملق بين يدي الله طول حياته، فكيف لا  يأمر بإقامة الصلاة؟!واسمع إلى علة وفائدة إقام الصلاة، إذ قال عز وجل:   وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  [العنكبوت:45]، أي: يأمر الله رسوله وأمته معه بإقامة  الصلاة، لم يا الله؟ ما فائدة هذا يا رب؟ الجواب:  إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، والله العظيم!  إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى  [العنكبوت:45]، أي: صاحبها ومقيمها،  عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ   [العنكبوت:45]، وهو كل ما قبح واشتد قبحه من الاعتقاد الباطل والقول  السيئ والعمل الفاسد،  وَالْمُنْكَرِ  [العنكبوت:45]، والمنكر وهو كل ما  يخالف رضا الله عز وجل.وقد كررنا هذا القول آلاف المرات وقلنا لهم، وأنا  آسف أننا نتكلم وليس بيننا من يبلغ أبداً، فقلنا لهم: هيا نمشي إلى المحافظ  في أي بلد إسلامي، وندخل عليه ونقول: يا سيادة المحافظ! أعطنا قائمة  بأسماء المخالفين للقانون أو لنظام اليوم أو هذا الأسبوع، فهذا سرق وهذا  ضرب فلاناً وهذا فعل كذا وكذا، وهم الآن في السجن، وقد أقسمت غير ما مرة،  والذي نفسي بيده! لن يوجد بين أولئك المساجين المجرمين المخالفين نسبة أكثر  من (5%) من مقيمي الصلاة، ومن عداهم فتاركون للصلاة، بل في أي بلد إسلامي  ادخل إلى الحكومة واسألها: أعطونا قائمة بأسماء المخالفين للقانون، سواء  بالخيانة أو بالخبث أو بالظلم أو بالشر، فلا نجد أكثر من (5%) من مقيمي  الصلاة، وخمسة وتسعون إما تاركو الصلاة وإما مصلون، والله يقول:  فَوَيْلٌ  لِلْمُصَلِّينَ   *  الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ   [الماعون:4-5]، وبالتالي كيف يتحقق الأمن؟ كيف يتحقق الاطمئنان؟ لما تكون  النفوس طاهرة زكية. وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ   [الحج:41]، فكوَّن عبد العزيز رحمة الله عليه هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر، والمرضى والمصابون بصداع الكفر يتألمون ويتقززون ويكرهون  الهيئة كراهية عجيبة، وقد سمعنا هذا بآذاننا.مرة أخرى: يقول الله تعالى:   الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41]، وسادوا وحكموا،   أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]، وكالصلاة الزكاة، فلم يأمر بها  إقليماً أمراً حقيقياً عند استقلاله، ولم تجبى الزكاة سواء كانت من الأموال  الناطقة أو الصامتة، وإنما أعرضوا إعراضاً كاملاً عن الله وقانونه في  عباده، بينما أقام عبد العزيز دولته وجلب الزكاة من الشعير والتمر والشاة  والغنم والذهب والفضة، وكل ذلك استجابة لأمر الله وطاعة له.والشاهد عندنا:  أننا أخذنا نستقل بلداً تلو البلد، وهم يسمعون ويشاهدون الأمن والطهر الذي  تحقق في هذه الديار بعدما كانت جاهلية جهلاء، فقد كان الحاج يؤخذ ويسلب  نقوده وهو في طريقه إلى مكة، والشجر والحجر يعبد بالباطل كسائر بلاد العرب  والمسلمين في تلك الظلمة، فتحقق توحيد وطهر وأمن لم تكتحل به عين الدنيا  إلا أيام القرون الثلاثة، وقد عرف هذا المسلمون، لكن للأسف لما يستقل القطر  يأتون بدستور من فرنسا أو إيطاليا أو أسبانيا أو بريطانيا! لم؟! إن الذي  سيسألون عنه يوم القيامة وهو المفروض المحتوم شرعاً: أنه كان ينبغي أنه ما  استقل إقليم إلا ويجيء رجاله من أهل الحل والعقد والمعرفة إلى عبد العزيز  ويقولون: ابعث لنا قضاة ووالياً نائباً عنك في ديارنا الإسلامية التي  استقلت اليوم وتحررت من دولة الكفر وسلطان الكافرين، فماذا تقولون؟ والله  لهذا الواجب، ولو فعل المسلمون هذا لكانت اليوم الخلافة الإسلامية، لكنه  الجهل ومرض النفوس وعدم البصيرة، إذ تستطيعون أن تستقلوا وأنتم حفنة من  الناس بين العالم؟ انضموا إلى دولة الإسلام، وهذا الكلام الذي تسمعون والله  الذي لا إله غيره! لواجبنا، وما كان يصح أبداً لإقليم أن يستقل ودولة  القرآن قائمة وينفصل عنها، ومن ثَمَّ أعرضنا فأعرض الرحمن عنا، فما انتفعنا  باستقلالاتنا ولا فزنا بسيادتنا، بل هبطنا إلى الحضيض، ولا نلوم إلا  أنفسنا، قال تعالى:  وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ  الظَّالِمِينَ  [الزخرف:76]،  فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا   [النساء:160]، فعلنا وفعلنا.نعود فنقول: ما إن استقل بنو إسرائيل من دولة  الاستعمار الفرعونية حتى ذهب موسى يأتي بالدستور والقانون حتى يحكمهم بشرع  الله عز وجل، فلما ذهب ما الذي حصل؟ قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُوا  الْعِجْلَ  [النساء:153]، إذ إن موسى عليه السلام عهد إلى أخيه هارون عليه  السلام بأن يرعى بني إسرائيل ويبقى معهم حتى يرجع موسى بدستوره، وما زال  موسى عند ربه في جبل الطور بسيناء حتى أوحي إليه:  وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ  قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى   *  قَالَ هُمْ أُوْلاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ  إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى  [طه:83-84]، أي: لمَ استعجلت وأتيتنا يا موسى  وتركت قومك في صحراء؟ قال:  وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى   *   قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ  السَّامِرِيُّ   *  فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا   [طه:84-86]، أي: تألم وتحسر، إذ كيف ترك أخاه مع بني إسرائيل فإذا بهم في  ثلاثة أيام أو عشرة أيام أو أربعين يوماً وإذا بهم يعبدون العجل؟ ولا عجب!   وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلاثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَ  ا بِعَشْرٍ  فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً  [الأعراف:142]، فوجدهم  يعبدون العجل، كيف ذلك؟ قالوا: إن بني إسرائيل يوم أن خرجوا من مصر كان  جبريل على فرس يتقدمهم ليدلهم على المخرج الذي يخرجون منه، فكان السامري  يشاهد فرس جبريل كلما وضع حافره على الأرض ورفعها نبت النبات الأخضر تحتها،  فأخذ من ذلك التراب في صرة واحتفظ به على أن يكون له أثر، ولما استقر بنو  إسرائيل بعد نجاتهم وذهاب موسى قال السامري لنساء بني إسرائيل: من كان  لديها حلياً استعارته من القبطيات فلا يحل لها أن تأخذه بدون حق، والآن لا  يمكن أن يرد هذا الحلي إلى نساء الأقباط، فاجمعوه عندنا نحرقه ونتخلص منه،  وكانت فتيا إبليسية في نطاق العلم والمعرفة، فجمع الحلي ثم صهره وصنع منه  عجلاً من ذهب وفضة، ثم قال لهم:  هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى  فَنَسِيَ  [طه:88]، وكلاً يعرف الأمة الجاهلية، فالآن قد وجدت أمثال هذه  بين العرب والمسلمين، فقد عبدوا القبور والقباب،  فَقَالُوا هَذَا  إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ  [طه:88]، فعبدوه، فصاح فيهم هارون  وبكى، وما استطاع أن يفعل شيئاً خوفاً من تفرقة الأمة وتقاتلها وتعاديها  لبعضها البعض، فسكت عليه السلام، لكن الجهل وظلمته غمتهم. والشاهد عندنا في  قوله تعالى:  ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ  الْبَيِّنَاتُ  [النساء:153]، فأي بينة أعظم من أن ينفلق البحر أمامهم؟  ومما يلغز به فيقال: ما هي الأرض التي لم تر الشمس منذ أن كانت إلا مرة  واحدة؟ إنها هذه الأرض التي انفلق عنها البحر إلى فلقتين كالجبل من هنا  وهنا، وهي جافة ويابسة والشمس طالعة فيها، ثم مع هذا يعبدون غير الله  ويطلبون موسى أن يجعل لهم إلهاً!                                                                     
 عفو الله عن بني إسرائيل عبادتهم العجل                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  فَعَفَوْنَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:153]،  ولكن بالتوبة، فقد تابوا توبة قاسية، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى من سورة  البقرة:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ  أَنفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ   [البقرة:54]، وهذا بأمر الله عز وجل، فقد اصطفوا صفين وتقاتلوا، فيقتل الأب  ابنه والابن أباه، ودارت المعركة فسقط من بينهم أربعون ألفاً، فهذه هي  التوبة الشديدة،  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ  بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   [البقرة:54]، فكانت هذه عقوبة عبادة العجل، عبادة غير الله تعالى، ومنذ  أربعين أو خمسين سنة وقبل هذه الحركة الإصلاحية في العالم كان المسلمون في  ديارهم أسوأ من بني إسرائيل، ووالله بعيني أرى النساء عاكفات على القبور،  جاثمات على الركب في كل بلاد العالم الإسلامي، وقلَّ من يدعو الله وحده، بل  لا بد من يا الله! يا رسول الله! يا رب! يا سيدي فلان! فكانت جاهلية عمياء  من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب؛ لأننا بشر وتستطيع الشياطين أن تضلنا إذا  حرمنا النور الإلهي، وأبعدنا عن كتابه وهدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا  والله لمن كيد اليهود ومكرهم بالمسلمين، فقد حولوا المسلمين إلى جاهليات،  وما زالوا يعملون ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلاً. وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى  سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:153]، وذلك لما قتل من قتل منهم، وتاب من تاب  منهم، كان موسى قد أعطاه الله قوة وسلطان، فكان يؤدبهم ويرغمهم على عبادة  الله وتوحيده وعبادته.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ورفعنا فوقهم الطور بميثاقهم...)                
          قال تعالى:  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ  وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ لا  تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [النساء:154].                               
 رفع الله للطور فوق رءوس بني إسرائيل لما امتنعوا عن التعهد بالعمل بما في التوراة                                                                                                    
                                وقوله تعالى:  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ  بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا   [النساء:154]، لما زلت أقدامهم ووقع الذي وقع قال لهم موسى: أعطوني أربعين  رجلاً منكم من خياركم أذهب بهم إلى الله ليتوب عليكم، فأخذ منهم عدداً من  خيار رجالهم، وانتهوا إلى جبل الطور، وسمعوا الله يخاطب موسى ويكلمه،  فقالوا: إذاً أرنا الله جهرة، أرنا وجهه حتى نراه، ثم أخذ عليهم العهد  والميثاق أنهم يطبقون ما في التوراة أو الوصايا العشر، والعهد هو الحلف على  أنهم لا يفرطون في شريعة الله لا بقليل ولا بكثير في هذا الذي قد حواه هذا  الدستور، فكانت منهم زلة، ومن عجائبها: أنهم لما رفضوا أخذ العهد  والميثاق، رفع الله الطور فوق رءوسهم، ثم قال لهم: تقبلون أو ينزل الجبل  على رءوسكم؟ قال تعالى مصوراً ذلك المشهد العظيم:  وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا  الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ  خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ  [الأعراف:171]، ولما خروا ساجدين كانوا ينظرون بعين وأخرى على  الأرض، وإلى الآن فهذا سجودهم في بيعهم ومساجدهم، ومع هذا وافقوا وأعطوا  عهدهم وميثاقهم، وما هي إلا أيام ونقضوه! ولا عجب فهم ينقضونه إلى اليوم.                                                                      
 أمر الله لبني إسرائيل بأن يدخلوا الأرض المقدسة ساجدين وحالهم مع هذا الأمر   
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ  سُجَّدًا  [النساء:154]، وهذا قد تم على عهد يوشع بن نون عليه السلام،  ونعود قليلاً فنقول: كانت مدة بقاء بني إسرائيل في صحراء سيناء أربعين سنة،  وسبب هذا التيه ذنوبهم ظلمهم وإعراضهم، وذلك لما خرج بهم موسى-والدستور  معه-إلى أرض القدس أرض الأنبياء والمرسلين، وهو معهم في طريقهم إلى أرض  القدس، وكان يملكها العملاقة الجبابرة، فاختار موسى عليه السلام من بني  إسرائيل اثني عشر رجلاً من خيرتهم، وبعث بهم عيوناً وجواسيس إلى دولة  العمالقة ليقوموا قوتها، ويطلعوا موسى وقومه على ما لديهم من قوة واستعداد  للحرب، ومع الأسف ذهب أولئك الاثني عشر رجلاً وانهزموا، إذ إنهم رجعوا  -كأنهم فاقدوا العقول-فمنهم من يقول: هذا العملاق، أو هذا الجبار أخذني  ووضعني في جيبه، ووضعني بين أولاده يضحكون عليَّ ويلعبون بي، كيف نقاتل  هؤلاء؟! وآخر يقول: هؤلاء القوم لا نستطيع أن نصل إليهم، والمهم أنهم هزموا  بني إسرائيل هزيمة مرة.لكن  قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا  دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ  كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [المائدة:23]، أي: أن الرجلان الحكيمان قالوا لهم: ما  هي إلا أن تفاجئوهم وتدخلوا عليهم باب المدينة، فماذا قال بنو إسرائيل؟  قالوا: إنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها، فإن يخرجوا منها فإنا داخلون! فكيف  يخرج العدو من دياره بدون حرب وقتال ثم بعدها تدخل أنت؟! ثم قالوا لنبيهم  موسى عليه السلام:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24]، أي: ما نستطيع أن نقاتل هؤلاء العمالقة، ولا أن  ندخل تلك البلاد، فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلوهم! فهل هذه الكلمة يقولها من عرف  الله تعالى؟! ثم قال موسى عليه السلام لما رأى ذلك منهم:  قَالَ رَبِّ  إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ  الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:25]، فقد فسقوا وخرجوا عن طاعة الله  ورسوله، فرد الله عليه فقال:  فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:26]، وفعلاً في خلال  أربعين سنة وهم يحملون أمتعتهم ويمشون في صحراء سيناء، فإذا جاءت القيلولة  نزلوا، ثم يواصلون المشي مرة أخرى في الصحراء، فإذا جاء الظلام نزلوا، وهم  هكذا في متاهات صحراء سيناء أربعين سنة حتى توفي موسى وهارون عليهما  السلام . فماذا نقول عن هؤلاء اليهود؟! هاهم الآن يديرون كفة الناس، ومن  قبل قالوا لنبيهم موسى عليه السلام:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا  إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   *  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا  نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   *   قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ  فِي الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:24-26]،  وتوفي موسى وهارون عليهما السلام في خلال هذه الفترة، وقد بلغ بهم الحد أن  قالوا: إن موسى هو الذي قتل هارون!والشاهد عندنا أنه بعد أن توفي موسى  وهارون عليهما السلام قادهم يوشع بن نون، وهو فتى موسى وخادمه أو تلميذه  الذي كان يلازمه، وقد عهد إليه بحكم بني إسرائيل، فقادهم يوشع بن نون بعد  نهاية الأربعين السنة التي كتبها الله عليهم بأن يتيهوا في تلك الصحراء،  وقد ذكر لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه في مساء الجمعة ولم يبق على غروب  الشمس إلا ساعات، إذ لو غابت الشمس لا يحل لهم أن يقاتلوا، إذ السبت مكتوب  عليهم، فلا يصح منهم قتال أبداً، فرفع يوشع رأسه إلى الشمس وقال: يا شمس!  أنت مخلوقة وأنا مخلوق، أنت مربوب وأنا مربوب، أسألك بالذي خلقك أن تقف في  مكانك، فوقفت الشمس وقفة كاملة، فخاض المعركة ودخل تلك البلاد قبل غروب  الشمس واحتلها. إذاً: أمرهم هنا بأمر الله تعالى أن يدخلوا باب المدينة  متطامنين لا في عنجهية وعنترية، بل لابد من تطامن ولين وسجود،  وَقُلْنَا  لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا  [النساء:154]، يقال: سجدت الشجرة، إذا  مال غصنها، وسجد البعير رأسه، إذا عكفه، فالسجود ليس شرطاً أن يكون على  الجبهة والأنف، وإنما هو لين الجانب وطمأنينة الرأس، ولذلك أمرهم الله أن  يدخلوا متواضعين شكراً لله وامتناناً له سبحانه وتعالى، وبما أعطاهم  ووهبهم،  وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ  [البقرة:58]،  أي: احطط عنا خطايانا يا ربنا التي ارتكبناها، وأصابنا ما أصابنا بسببها،  لكن لخبثهم ومكرهم دخلوا يزحفون على أستاههم ويقولون: حنطة أو حبة شعير في  كذا.وهنا من لطائف هذه الآيات: كيف دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة؟  بعد أن حورب ثمان سنوات، وأخرج من دياره، وأخرج إخوانه معه، ثم فتح الله  تعالى عليه مكة ودخلها في السنة الثامنة من الهجرة، دخل وهو على القصواء  ولحيته تضرب في قربوس السرج أو في سرج راحلته، وذلك تواضعاً لله عز وجل،  وامتثالاً لأمر الله في بني إسرائيل: ادخلوها سجداً، فهل عرفتم كيف دخل؟  تطامناً وتواضعاً لا مثيل له أبداً.واسألوني عن إخواننا العرب المسلمين لما  يستقلون ماذا يفعلون؟ أمور فاضحة ما نستطيع أن نذكرها؛ لأنهم ما عرفوا  الله ولا سلكوا هذا السبيل، وما بلغهم كيف دخل الرسول مكة، ووجد أهل مكة  وجبابرتها وعتاتها وقد أذعنوا وانقادوا وطأطئوا رءوسهم وجلسوا حول الكعبة  ينتظرون حكم الله تعالى فيهم، فناداهم: ( يا معشر قريش! ماذا ترون أني فاعل  بكم؟ فقالوا: أخ كريم، وابن أخ كريم، فقال: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء )، ولم  يأمر بقتل أحد إلا بأربعة أنفار لباطلهم وشرهم وظلمهم وفسادهم، ونحن الآن  أيما ثورة وانقلاب تحدث في بلد إسلامي يذبحون بعضهم بعضاً كالحيوانات.                                                                     
 نهي الله لبني إسرائيل عن الصيد في يوم السبت وتحايلهم على الشريعة                                                                                                    
                                 وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ لا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ   [النساء:154]، وأصل (لا تعدوا): لا تعتدوا، وقرأ نافع: (لا تَعَدَّوا)  بالتضعيف، أي: بإدغام التاء في الدال، فهما قراءتان سبعيتان، وهنا تعالى  ذكر السبت، فأي سبت هذا؟ إليكم قصته: تعرفون أن أفضل الأيام هو يوم الجمعة،  فهو اليوم الذي خلق الله فيه آدم عليه السلام، وهو اليوم الذي أهبطه إلى  الأرض، وهو اليوم الذي تقوم فيه الساعة، وله فضائل أخرى تعرفونها، وهذا  اليوم قد عرض على اليهود، وذلك على لسان يوشع بن نون فرفضوا، وقالوا:  نستريح يوم السبت، فصرفهم الله قبل كل شيء بأقداره، وصرفتهم الشياطين عن  يوم الجمعة، فكتب الله عليهم يوم السبت أنه يوم عبادة ويوم ترك للعمل،  وبالتالي فيجب أن يتركوا العمل إذا دخلت ليلة السبت، ويقبلون على الله عز  وجل، فلعبت بهم الشياطين وزينت لهم صيد الحوت والسمك في يوم السبت، قال  تعالى:  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ  الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ  [الأعراف:163]، أي: يعتدون،  فِي السَّبْتِ   [الأعراف:163]، فكيف يصنعون بفتاواهم؟ قالوا: نلقي بالشباك في الليل فتمتلئ  بالسمك ونأخذها يوم الأحد وهي مملوءة، وهذه هي الفتاوى التي ضلت بها أمم،  إذ يفتي بها مغرضون ومبطلون وضلال من علمائهم ورجالهم.  وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ  لا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [النساء:154]، فما كان منهم إلا أن احتالوا على الشريعة وصادوا السمك،  وحصلت لهم محنة كبيرة نذكرها في قوله تعالى:  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ  الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي  السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا  وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ  [الأعراف:163]، وكانت هذه فتنة من  الله تعالى، إذ إنه في يوم السبت الحيتان يلعبن أمامهم، ويظهرن بصورة عجب،  وذلك للإغراء بهم، ويوم أن ينتهي السبت ما يظهر من السمك شيء،  كَذَلِكَ  نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  [الأعراف:163]، فيكفينا هذه الآية،  أي: نختبرهم ونبلوهم بسب فسقهم، إذ لولا فسقهم ما كان الله ليبتليهم بهذا  الابتلاء، فالسمك يوم السبت يشرع لهم ويظهر ويتعالى على البحر حتى يغريهم  به، فحملهم ذلك على أن صادوه، وغير السبت لا يظهر شيء منه، قال تعالى:   كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  [الأعراف:163]، فالأمة  كالفرد، فإذا فسق أو فسقت فإنه يبتلى بالذنوب ويأثم، حتى إنه قد يقع في  الكفر والعياذ بالله تعالى. معاشر المستمعين! من أنزل هذا الكلام؟ إنه الله  رب العالمين، فهذا كتاب الله القرآن الكريم، فهل يصح أن نقرأه على الموتى  ونترك الأحياء محرومين مبعدين منه؟ يكفينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول لـابن مسعود: ( يا ابن أم عبد! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيقول:  وعليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ؟ فيقول: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري )، وحسبنا ما سبق  أن علمناه: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم )، لكن للأسف هجرنا القرآن، والذي حملنا على هجرانه هم  أعداؤنا، وقد انحنينا أمامهم وسلمنا الأمر لهم، فهم الذين أبعدوا هذه الأمة  عن القرآن لتموت فيملكوها ويسودوها، فهل من توبة يا عباد الله؟ أهل البيت  يجتمعون في بيتهم فيقرأ قارئ عليهم آية ويتدبرونها، والعمال في ساعة الراحة  يسمعون آية ويتدبرونها، وكذلك بيوت الله يجب أن نملأها بوجودنا طالبين  رضوان الله وعفوه ومغفرته، وذلك من المغرب إلى العشاء، فنقرأ كتاب الله  ونتدبره، إذ كيف تجول هذه الظلمة؟! وكيف يبعد هذا الشر والفساد؟! وكيف نخرج  من ورطة الذل والمسكنة؟! قد أذلنا الشرق والغرب وأصبحنا نمد أيدينا  متسولين، لم وباب الله مفتوح؟! والله الذي لا إله غيره! ما أقبلت عليه أمة  في صدق إلا رفعها الله وأعزها، والمثل واضح، كيف كان العالم الإسلامي في  القرون الثلاثة؟ كانوا أعز الناس، فقد سادوا وقادوا البشرية، هذا والله  تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا، وأن يغفر ذنوبنا إنه غفور رحيم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (76)  
الحلقة (300)
تفسير سورة النساء  (79)

لعن الله تعالى بني إسرائيل لجحودهم وعتوهم عن أمره سبحانه وتعالى، وقد ذكر  الله بعض أفعالهم التي جعلتهم يستحقون اللعن، فذكر منها سبحانه نقضهم  للعهود والمواثيق وخاصة عهدهم بالعمل بما في التوراة، وكفرهم بآيات الله  المنزلة على عيسى ومن بعده ما نزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقتلهم  أنبياء الله، وقولهم قلوبنا غلف، وقولهم على مريم بهتاناً عظيماً، وادعائهم  قتل عيسى عليه السلام.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم وكفرهم بآيات الله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم والأيام الثلاثة بعده ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، حقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك. وما زلنا مع سورة  النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الخمس، فهيا  نتغنى بها أولاً ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى منها؛ لنكون  بالفعل قد تدارسنا كتاب الله، وتلاوة الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا   *  وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا  عَظِيمًا   *  وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ  مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ  يَقِينًا   *  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا   *  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:155-159].تأملوا يفتح الله عليكم،  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  [النساء:155]، هذه أربع  جرائم،  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   *  وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ  بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ  مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ  يَقِينًا   *  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا   *  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:155-159].نوجز في شرح هذه الآيات ثم نأخذ في بيانها من الكتاب،  فأولاً: هذه الآيات نزلت من أجل تسلية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وحمله على الصبر والثبات، وذلك مما يعانيه من اليهود وما يطرحونه من فظائع  الكلام، لأنه كان في المدينة ثلاث قبائل من قبائل اليهود الكبرى، وهم بنو  قينقاع وبنو قريظة وبنو النضير، وكان فيهم العلماء، ووراءهم من جهة الشام  خيبر وفدك إلى غير ذلك، فكانوا يؤلمون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فينزل  الله تعالى عليه هذه الآيات تفضحهم وتكشف سوءتهم وتريهم الحق لو أرادوا  قبوله، وفي نفس الوقت هي تسلية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ‏                                
** من أسباب لعن اليهود نقض العهود والمواثيق                                                                                                   * *
                                 فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  [النساء:155]، أي: بسبب نقضهم  ميثاقهم، فما آمنوا بعيسى ولا التزموا بشريعة التوراة، فقد قتلوا زكريا  وقتلوا ولده يحيى، والميثاق المأخوذ عليهم أيام موسى قد نقضوه وحلوه وما  التزموا به، وهذه جريمة باقية على جباههم.  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  مِيثَاقَهُمْ  [النساء:155]، وقد ذمهم الله تعالى على نقض الميثاق،  والميثاق هو العهد المؤكد باليمين، وميثاقنا نحن المسلمين هو أن كل من قال:  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فقد عقد مع ربه عقداً  وميثاقاً،  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي  وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7]، فمن  شهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله فقد وجب عليه ألا ينقض هذا  العهد، ونقضه يكون بعبادة غير الله، أو بترك عبادة لله تعالى، أو اتباع غير  رسول الله، والميثاق الذي بيننا وبين الله إن وفينا به أكرمنا بنعيم دار  السلام، وإن نقضناه كما نقضه بنو عمنا من اليهود فالمصير معروف، ولذلك من  قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فيجب عليه أن يعبد الله الذي شهد له  بالعبادة، ثم كيف يشهد أنه المعبود الحق ولا يعبده؟! أيضاً ألا يعبد معه  غيره؛ لأنه قال: لا يعبد إلا الله، فكيف يعبد معه غيره بأي نوع من أنواع  العبادات؟! ولذا ومن شهد أن محمداً رسول الله فيجب أن يمشي وراءه لا أمامه  أو عن يمينه أو عن شماله، وإنما يتبعه، فيأكل كما يأكل، ويشرب كما يشرب،  فضلاً عن أن يجاهد كما يجاهد، ويصوم ويصلي كما صام وصلى عليه الصلاة  والسلام، وإلا فقد خان عهده ونقضه.                                                                      
** من أسباب لعن اليهود كفرهم بآيات الله المنزلة على محمد وعيسى عليهما السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                 فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ  [النساء:155]، أولاً،   وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:155]، ثانياً، فقد كفروا بالقرآن  الكريم، وكفروا بآيات الله في الإنجيل، وكفروا بآيات الله في التوراة التي  تحمل الهداية والوصايا الربانية.                                                                      
** من أسباب لعن اليهود قتلهم الأنبياء                                                                                                   * *
                                 وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ  [النساء:155]، كم نبياً  قتلوا؟ يخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً  في يوم واحد، وفي المساء أسواقهم عامرة يبيعون ويشترون، وكأن شيئاً لم  يحدث، وذلك لقساوة قلوبهم. وعلى سبيل المثال فقد قتلوا زكريا وولده يحيى  بنص القرآن، كما أنهم حاولوا قتل عيسى وصلبه، وحاولوا قتل النبي الخاتم  محمد ثلاث مرات حتى سقوه السم والعياذ بالله.  وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  [النساء:155]، وهل يقتل نبي بحق؟ إن هذا من باب المبالغة،  وفرضاً لو كان قتله حقاً فلا بأس، ولكن هم قتلوا الأنبياء بغير الحق.                                                                      
** من أسباب لعن اليهود قولهم قلوبنا غلف حتى لا يقبلوا دعوة الإسلام * * 
                                 وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  [النساء:155]، وغلف جمع:  أغلف، والأغلف هو المملوء والمغطى بالعلم، فلا يحتاج إلى معرفة، ولك أن  تقول: غلف بمعنى: قلوبنا مملوءة، أي: ما عندنا ما نأخذ من علمك يا محمد، أو  لسنا في حاجة إلى ما تقوله لنا، أو ما نحن بحاجة إلى هذا العلم يا محمد،  فقلوبنا ملأى بالعلم والمعرفة قبلك، وقد كانوا يقولون له هكذا حتى لا  يؤمنوا به ولا يتابعوه.                                                                      
** طبع الله على قلوب اليهود بسبب جرائمهم الشنيعة                                                                                                   * *
                                فرد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله:  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهَا  [النساء:155]، أي: على تلك القلوب، فتراكمت عليها الذنوب  والآثام والجرائم فأصبحت أكواماً على تلك القلوب، فغطتها وحجبتها من أن  تقبل الهداية.  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ  [النساء:155]،  و(الباء) هنا سببية، أي: بسبب كفرهم، وكفرهم أنواع.  فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:155]، أي: ما دام أن الطبع قد وقع على القلب  فقلَّ من يؤمن، ولذا فقد كانت دعوة الرسول بين اليهود كذا من السنين، ومع  ذلك لم يؤمن أكثر من عشرة أنفار من علماء اليهود، وهذا إخبار الله تعالى:   فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا  [النساء:155] .                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ  مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ  يَقِينًا  [النساء:157].ومع ربنا في بيان هذه الجرائم اليهودية، قال تعالى:   وَقَوْلِهِمْ  [النساء:157]، أي: وبقولهم،  إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:157]، وهذه صيغة التبجح  والتعنتر، وهل يتبجح العاقل بالكفر؟! وهل لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً ويقول:  قتلته؟! إن هذا قلبه ميت، لكن هؤلاء يتبجحون بأنهم قتلوه، وهل فعلاً قتلوه؟  قال تعالى:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ   [النساء:157]، وذلك لما حاصروا برجالهم بيته ومنزله، وما فتح لهم الباب  فاقتحموه، فرفعه الله عز وجل من السقف وألقى الشبه على رئيس شرطتهم يهوذا،  فلما شاهدوه ظنوا أنه عيسى، فاجتمعوا عليه وسحبوه وأخرجوه من البيت، ثم  أعدوا له المشنقة وصلبوه على خشبة وقتلوه وهو على تلك الخشبة. ولذا لو  يجتمعون كلهم ويقولون: إن الذي صلب هو عيسى، والله يقول: ليس بعيسى، فمن  تصدقون؟ الله، إذ إننا لا نحتاج إلى كلامهم الباطل، مع أنهم قد كتبوا في  هذا الكثير من الكتب، بل وجادلوا النصارى على أنهم قد قتلوا عيسى علبه  السلام، ونحن يكفينا فقط كلام ربنا:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ   [النساء:157]، والصلب هو الوضع على عود أو على خشبة ثم القتل.  وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ   [النساء:157]، بعدما صلبوه صار الشك بينهم، فمنهم من يقول: عيسى، ومن يقول:  ليس بعيسى، وما وجدوا من يحل مشكلتهم، حتى الذين قالوا: قتلناه هم في شك  أيضاً، إذ إنهم يدعون أنه بعد ثلاثة أيام من دفنه نبشوا عن قبره فما وجدوا  إلا الكفن، أين ذهب عيسى؟! الله أعلم، وكلها أباطيل وترهات وأكاذيب، ونحن  والحمد لله قد بين الله لنا الطريق حتى لا نرتاب ولا تشك أبداً.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158]، أي: رفعه الله إلى الملكوت الأعلى كما رفع محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد خرج عليه الصلاة والسلام من بيت أم هانئ بجوار  المسجد وأجريت له عملية غسل القلب وتطهيره بماء زمزم ليصبح أهلاً لأن ينزل  بالملكوت الأعلى، ثم أسري به إلى بيت المقدس، وعرج به إلى الملكوت الأعلى،  وتم ما علمتم من حوار بينه وبين ربه في فرضية خمسين صلاة، ثم عاد عليه  الصلاة والسلام، قالت أم هانئ رضي الله عنها: وفراشه ما زال دافئاً ما برد.  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ  [النساء:158]، أي: إلى الملكوت الأعلى في  جواره، وسينزله في آخر الزمان، ونزوله علم وعلامة من علامات قيامة الناس،  إذ قال تعالى:  وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا   [الزخرف:61]، فإذا نزل عيسى على المنارة البيضاء بمسجد دمشق فقد انتهى أمر  الإيمان والإسلام أو الإيمان والكفر، إذ المؤمن مؤمن والكافر كافر.   وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  [النساء:158]، أي: غالباً لا يغالب أبداً، ولا  يحال بينه وبين أمر يريده،  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158]، أي: حكيماً في كل  أعماله وحكمه وقضائه.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن من أهل الكتاب ليؤمنن به قبل موته...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:159]. وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:159]، و(إن) هنا  نافية بمعنى: (ما)، أي: ما من أهل الكتاب أحد،  إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ  [النساء:159]، أي: قبل موت الكتابي لا قبل موت عيسى، وذلك  أن النصراني كان يقول في عيسى: هو ابن الله، وهذا كفر والعياذ بالله، وكان  يقول: هو ثالث ثلاثة مع الله، وهذا أيضاً كفر بالله تعالى، ولما يجيء ملك  الموت وأعوانه لقبض روحه، تغرغر النفس وتنتهي الحياة فيعرف أن عيسى عبد  الله ورسوله، وأن تلك الترهات والأباطيل والخرافات كلها باطلة.وكذلك  اليهودي ما إن يحتضر ويأتي ملك الموت لقبض روحه، ويكون بانقطاع عن الدنيا،  حتى يعلم أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وليس بساحر ولا دجال ولا أمه زانية  عاهرة، إذ إن اليهود يقولون: إن مريم البتول قد زنت بيوسف النجار وكان  عبداً صالحاً، كذبوا ورب الكعبة، ولعنة الله على الكاذبين، ونحن والحمد لله  بعدنا عن اليهود وبعدوا عنا، وإلا فهذه العجائب في كل يوم يوجدونها  ويثيرونها.  وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [النساء:159]، أي:  على اليهود والنصارى،  شَهِيدًا  [النساء:159]، أي: على كفر الكافرين  وإيمان المؤمنين.                                                                  
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير               * * 
          هيا نتلو الآيات مرة أخرى ونأخذ في شرحها من الكتاب لنزداد علماً  وبصيرة، قال تعالى:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ  قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا  يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   *  وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى  مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا   *  وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا  الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا  صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ  لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا   *  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا  لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ  عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:155-159]، أي: يشهد على إيمان المؤمنين وكفر  الكافرين.                               
** معنى الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الشارح غفر الله له ولكم، ورحمه وإياكم وسائر  المؤمنين: [ ما زال السياق في الحديث عن اليهود وبيان الجرائم التي كانت  سبباً في لعنهم وذلهم، وغضب الله تعالى عليهم، وهذا تعداد تلك الجرائم  الواردة في الآيات الثلاث الأولى في هذا السياق المبارك الكريم، وهي:  أولاً: نقضهم العهود والمواثيق وخاصة عهدهم بالعمل بما في التوراة ]،  وتذكرون لما أخذ موسى السبعين رجلاً ليتوب الله عليهم بعد جريمة عبادة  العجل، لما انتهوا أخذ الله عليهم الميثاق أن يعملوا بالتوراة فرفضوا  وقالوا: ما نستطيع، نحن ضعاف، فرفع الله الجبل فوقهم فقال: تقبلون أو نسقطه  فوقكم؟ فقالوا: آمنا بالله، ونعاهده أن نعمل بها، وما إن عادوا حتى  نقضوها، فهذه واحدة.قال: [ ثانياً: كفرهم بآيات الله المنزلة على عبد الله  عيسى ورسوله والمنزلة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثالثاً: قتلهم الأنبياء  كزكريا ويحيى وغيرهم، وهم كثير في عهود متباينة، رابعاً: قولهم:   قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  [البقرة:88] حتى لا يقبلوا دعوة الإسلام، وما أراد  الرسول إعلامهم به، وكذبهم الله تعالى في هذه الدعوى، وأخبر ألا أغطية على  قلوبهم، ولكن طبع الله تعالى عليها بسبب ذنوبهم، فران عليها الران فغطاها  فمنعها من قبول الحق اعتقاداً وقولاً، هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى، وهي  قوله تعالى:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ [النساء:155]، والباء سببية ]  كما بينا، أي: فبسبب نقضهم، قال: [ والميم صلة ]، وذلك لتقوية الكلام،  قال: [ والأصل فبنقضهم، أي: بسبب نقضهم،  وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا [النساء:155]، أي: إيماناً قليلاً، كإيمانهم بموسى وهارون  والتوراة والزبور مثلاً، خامساً: كفرهم بعيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليهما وسلم،  سادساً: قولهم على مريم بهتاناً عظيماً، حيث رموها بالفاحشة، وقالوا: عيسى  ابن زنا لعنهم الله.                                                                     
** زعم اليهود قتلهم لعيسى عليه السلام وافتخارهم بذلك                                                                                                   * *
                               سابعاً: قولهم متبجحين متفاخرين: أنهم قتلوا المسيح عيسى بن  مريم عليه السلام وهو رسول الله، وأكذبهم الله تعالى في ذلك بقوله:  وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157]، أي:  برحل آخر ظنوه أنه هو فصلبوه وقتلوه، وأما المسيح فقد رفعه الله تعالى  إليه، وهو عنده في السماء كما قال تعالى في الآية:  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ  إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158] أي، غالباً على  أمره، حكيما في فعله وتدبيره.وأما قوله تعالى:  وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ  [النساء:157] ] أي: هل هو عيسى أو يهوذا؟ قال: [  لَفِي  شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  [النساء:157]، هذا إخبار من الله تعالى بحقيقة  أخرى وهي أن الذين طوقوا منزل المسيح وهجموا عليه ليلقوا عليه القبض من أجل  أن يقتلوه، هؤلاء اختلفوا في هل الرجل الذي ألقي عليه شبه عيسى هو عيسى أو  غيره؟ ]، ما استطاع واحد أن يثبت شيئاً معيناً، قال: [ إنهم لم يجزموا  أبداً بأن من ألقوا عليه القبض وأخرجوه فصلبوه وقتلوه هو المسيح عليه  السلام ]، فهم دخلوا المنزل فرفع الله عيسى إليه من السقف، ومع هذا ألقوا  الحديد الشبه وسحبوه، وما عندهم اليقين الجازم أنه عيسى، وإنما هم مختلفون  في ذلك.قال: [ ولذا قال تعالى:  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  [النساء:157] ]،  أي: باليقين، [  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158]. أما الآية الأخيرة في هذا السياق ] والآية  الأخيرة هي قوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا  لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ  عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:159].                                                                     
** إيمان اليهود والنصارى بعيسى عند معالجتهم لسكرات الموت وعدم انتفاعهم بذلك * * 
                               قال: [ أما الآية الأخيرة في هذا السياق فإن الله تعالى  أخبر أنه ما من يهودي ولا نصراني يحضره الموت ] أي: ساعة الموت، [ ويكون في  انقطاع عن الدنيا إلا آمن بأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وليس هو بابن زنى ولا  ساحر كما يعتقد اليهود، ولا هو الله ولا ابن الله كما يعتقد النصارى  ].وكذلك الكفار الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بلقائه ماذا يشاهدون عند سكرات  الموت؟ يعرفون أنهم قد هوت بهم الهاوية وزلت أقدامهم، وأنهم من أهل الشقاء  والبلاء، قال تعالى:  وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ  الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ  الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   [الأنعام:93]، ففي هذه الآية المجرمون الظالمون تهددهم الملائكة بإخراج  أرواحهم بالضرب وإن كنا لا نشاهد ذلك.قال: [ أما الآية الأخيرة في هذا  السياق فإن الله تعالى أخبر أنه ما من يهودي ولا نصراني يحضره الموت ويكون  في انقطاع عن الدنيا إلا آمن ]، وصدق يقيناً، [ بأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله  ]، أي: عبد من عباده الصالحين، ورسول من رسله المبعوثين لهداية الخلق  وإصلاح فاسدهم، [ وليس هو ابن زنى كما يقول اليهود ]، واليهود إلى الآن وإن  كانوا يخفون هذا أمام النصارى، يقولون: إن عيسى ابن زنا؛ لأن مريم زنت  بـيوسف بن النجار، وهو عبد صالح، وهذا الكلام يروج له، ولولا أن الله عصمنا  وأبعدنا عن اليهود فقد يقبله الغافلون منا، ويئولون الآيات ويحرفونها.قال:  [ ولا ساحر ]، إذ قالوا: إن عيسى ساحر، فتلك الآيات والمعجزات العظام من  إحياء الموتى، ويخلق من الطين صورة لطائر فيطير، وإنزال مائدة من الملكوت  الأعلى لم تعرف الدنيا مثلها، وأكلها الآباء والأبناء منها، كل هذه قالوا  عنها: إن عيسى ساحر. ومما يروى عنهم أن عيسى مر في الشارع وإذا بجنازة طفل  صغير، وأمه تبكي عليه، فقالت لعيسى: يا روح الله! ادع الله أن يرد علي  ولدي، فدعا الله فانتفض الولد في النعش وقال: حطوه، ومشى مع أمه، فماذا قال  اليهود؟ قالوا: هذه مؤامرة تمت بين عيسى وهذه الأم، وطفلها ما مات، وإنما  كفنته وادعت أنه قد ميت، ولما مرت بعيسى قالت له: ادع الله لي أن يرد علي  ولدي، فدعا والولد ما مات، وهذا هو مكرهم وكيدهم.وقد عرفتم أن العلة هي  أنهم يريدون أن يبنوا مجدهم ودولة ومملكة إسرائيل الكبرى، ولهذا هم لا  يقبلون نظاماً ولا حزباً ولا جماعة خارجة منهم، ويدل على هذا أن اليهودي لا  يزوج ابنته من غير اليهودي إلا لحيلة ومكرة سياسية؛ ليبقى هذا الشعب كما  هو من عهد موسى، فهل بلغكم أن يهودية تزوجها مسيحي أو مسلم؟ لا والله، لكن  اليهودي قد يتزوج غير اليهودية، ولا يدخلها في ملته إلا في حالات خاصة  للكيد والمكر فقط، وللإبقاء على شعب الله المختار كما يزعمون، وأذكركم  دائماً فأقول: كان المسيحي لا يستطيع أن يفتح عينيه في اليهودي، وذلك من  شدة بغضه له، فهو ينظر إليه على أنه قاتل إلهه، فكيف ينظر إليه؟!إذاً: كيف  أصبح اليهود الآن في قلب العالم الصليبي يديرون أمواله وحياته كاملة؟  بالسحر؟ نعم هم يفعلون السحر، بمبدأ البلشفة: لا إله والحياة مادة؟ إن هذا  المبدأ الشيوعي هو الذي سخر لهم المسيحية بكاملها، فقد كفر أكثر المسيحيين  بوجود الله وأصبحوا بلاشفة، فهذه روسيا العظمى أنكرت وجود المسيح، وتغلغلت  الشيوعية حتى دخلت بلاد المسلمين، والذي صنع هذا والله هم اليهود، وذلك حتى  يخففوا الضغط عنهم، إذ لو أن المسلمين أو العرب بالذات يكونون دولة في  إسرائيل وتبقى إلى الآن والله ما كان، فأولاً: ضربوا القلوب ومزقوا أنوار  الله فيها، وهم ما زالوا يحلمون في يوم ما أنهم سيسوسون العالم ويسودونه،  فهل عرفتم السر أم لا؟ وإن فشلت الشيوعية فهناك مجالات أخرى، وهي نشر الفسق  والفجور في العالم بأسره، وذلك حتى لا يبقى حياء ولا مروءة ولا كرامة،  وإنما تهبط البشرية كالبهائم. قال: [ ولا هو الله ولا ابن الله كما يعتقد  النصارى، ولكن هذا الإيمان لا ينفع صاحبه؛ لأنه حصل عند معاينة الموت ]،  أي: لما يؤمن المسيحي بأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وهو يغرغر، أو يؤمن اليهودي  بأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وليس بساحر ولا ابن زنا، لا ينفعهم ذلك الإيمان  أبداً.قال: [ لقول الله تعالى:  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ  إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:18] ]، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  عَلَى اللَّهِ  [النساء:17]، حقاً وصدقاً،  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا   *  وَلَيْسَتِ  التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ  وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  [النساء:17-18]، فهل يتوبون بعد الموت -أي: يوم القيامة-  وتقبل توبتهم؟قال: [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الكريمة:  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ  [النساء:159] ]، لا  قبل موت عيسى، وإن قال بهذا من قال؛ لأن أهل الكتاب موجودون من قرنين، فلا  يؤمن إلا بعد وجود عيسى، وذلك أن عيسى ينزل في آخر الزمان فيكسر الصليب  ويقتل الخنزير كما أخبرنا أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهل ينفع النصارى  يومئذ إيمانهم به؟ والله ما ينفع، وهل ينفع اليهودي إيمانه به؟ والله ما  ينفع. قال: [  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ  [النساء:159] ]، أي: موت اليهودي الكتابي أو النصراني، [   وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:159]، أي:  يشهد على كفرهم به وبما جاءهم به، ووصاهم عليه من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم ودين الحق الذي جاء به ].                                                                     
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                               هيا نستخرج درر هذه الآيات أو بما يسمى بهداياتها: [ أولاً:  بيان جرائم اليهود ] وهل بينت هذه جرائم اليهود؟ كم جريمة؟ سبعة، أول  جريمة يرحمكم الله نقضهم الميثاق ثاني جريمة كفرهم بآيات الله ثالثاً قتلهم  الأنبياء بغير حق رابعاً قولهم: (قلوبنا غلف) كذبوا على الله ورسوله،  كفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتاناً عظيماً. هذه الجرائم لولا أن الله بينها من  يبينها لنا؟ هم يقولون عنها؟ هم يخفونها. [ بيان جرائم اليهود ] والجرائم  جمع جريمة، من الجرم الذي هو القبح والظلم والشر والفساد. [ ثانياً: بطلان  اعتقاد النصارى في أن عيسى صلب وقتل ] وإلا لا؟ [ بيان بطلان اعتقاد  النصارى في أن عيسى صلب وقتل ] والله ما صلب ولا قتل أبداً، خالقه قال:  رفعته إلي وتقول أنت: قتل أو صلب؟  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ  وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  [النساء:157] . قال: [ بطلان اعتقاد النصارى في  أن عيسى صلب وقتل، أما اليهود فإنهم وإن لم يقتلوا عيسى فهم مؤاخذون على  قصدهم حيث صلبوا وقتلوا من ظنوه أنه عيسى ] اليهود ما نجوا لأن الله رفع  عيسى ما قتلوه، هم في حكم من قتل لأنهم قتلوا الشبيه به، متعمدين ذلك  قاصدين قتل عيسى، فلهذا دائماً نقول: اليهود جريمتهم أنهم قتلوا محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم. الذي يطعمه السم ليموت ما قتلوه؟ أوضح من هذا هنا شرق  المدينة على كذا كيلو متر في بني النظير جاءهم صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمسية  يطلب منهم مساعدة مالية بحسب الاتفاقية التي بينه وبينهم ليسدد دية نفرين  ماتا، فأفرشوا له الفراش تحت الجدار في الظل والمباني كانت كما تعرفون طابق  واحد، وقالوا: أبشر يا محمد ودخلوا البيت وتآمروا قالوا: فرصة ذهبية نأتي  بمطحنة راحة ونطلقها من فوقه على رأسه وتنتهي المشكلة إلى الأبد. والله لقد  جاءوا بالمطحنة وقد طلعوا بها وقبل أن يلقوها عليه أوحي إليه باللاسلكي  الإلهي قم فقام ومشى وراءه أصحابه ووصل إلى المدينة وأعلن نقضهم للميثاق  والمعاهدة وأعلن الحرب عليهم، وما هي إلا ساعات حتى طوق بني النظير برجاله  والحادثة في سورة الحشر مبينة ومفصلة يعتبرون قتلوه وإلا لا؟ قتلوه، لو  كانوا هم من أنفسهم عفوا قالوا: اتركوه ما نقتل نبياً لا ما قتلوه، أما وقد  عزموا ولكن الله عز وجل أنجى رسوله ونجاه فهم في عداد من قتل النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم. وإذا لم يقتلوا محمداً قتلوا أنبياء قتلوا رسل عيسى وزكريا  ويحيى. قال: [ فهم مؤاخذون على قصدهم ] وإلا لا؟ [ حيث صلبوا وقتلوا من  ظنوه أنه عيسى عليه السلام.ثالثاً: تقرير رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء  ونزوله في آخر أيام الدنيا ] أما قال تعالى:  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ  إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158] سينزل عيسى  وبلغنا أنه يكمل ثلاثين سنة أو ثلاثة وثلاثين ليكون عمره كعمر الحبيب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأخبرنا الرسول قال: كأني بابن مريم في فج الروحاء  يلبي بحج أو عمرة أو بعمرة وحج، وعند المالكية قرأنا في كتب الفقه من يقول  من الجائز أن عيسى يدفن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقالوا: الروضة  الشريفة أستغفر الله الحجرة الشريفة فيها ثلاثة قبور وبقي مكان قبر آخر  رابع، لعل الله تعالى احتفظ به وأبقاه لعبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام، لا  تقل هذا يا شيخ؟ قد يسمع الناس ويقولون: ندفن نحن، والله لو تجتمع الدنيا  كلها على أن تدفن مع رسول الله أحد من المشركين ما قدروا، يصرفهم الجبار أو  يرسل عليهم النار، من يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟! قال: [ تقرير  رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء ونزلوه في آخر أيام الدنيا ] أي السماء  الدنيا أو الثانية؟ السابعة حيث الجنة دار السلام. رابع أنوار الهداية قال:  [الإيمان كالتوبة عند معاينة ملك الموت لا تنفع ولا تقبل أبداً ]. عرفتم؟  الكافر إذا آمن عند معاينة الموت يدخل في الإيمان؟ والله ما يقبل منه لأنه  كشف الغطاء ورأى الآخرة كذلك المذنب سواء بزنا بربا بخمر بأية جريمة بقتل  نفس إذا شاهد ملك الموت وقال: أتوب ما ينفع، ما تقبل توبته فلهذا أمرنا  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نعجل بالتوبة وأخذها المسلمون سلف عن سلف إلى  يوم القيامة أن التوبة يجب أن تكون على الفور لا يصح أن تقول: بعد عام بعد  أن أتزوج أن أوظف بعد أن يأتي فلان، هذا انزعه من قلبك التوبة أجرمت قل:  أستغفر الله وأتوب إليك لا تدري متى تسقط لا يصح تأخير التوبة أبداً. ثم  الاستمرار في المعصية قد يكون في يوم من الأيام ران على قلب العبد وحينئذ  إذا ذكرته بالله يضحك، قيل لشخص هلك وهو مولع بالباطل والأغاني وكذا هم  يقولون عند موته على الفراش لا إله إلا الله وهو يغني مات على ألفاظ الغناء  وهو يموت، لم؟ لأنه توغل ذلك الظلام فيه والران على قلبه ختم على قلبه ما  يقبل أبداً لا إله إلا الله.والله تعالى أسأل أن يبصرنا بعيوبنا وأن يتوب  علينا ويعود بنا إلى رضاه وساحة رضوانه، اللهم آمين.وصل اللهم على نبينا  محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (77)  
الحلقة (301)
تفسير سورة النساء  (80)



بعد أن بين الله عز وجل الوراثة بالنسب وما يأخذه كل وارث، جاء هنا وذكر  وراثة الزوجين أحدهما للآخر، وهما من فئة الوارثين بالمصاهرة، فإن ماتت  الزوجة فلزوجها النصف مما ترك، أما إن خلفت أولاداً فينزل نصيبه إلى الربع،  وأما الزوج إن مات فترث الزوجة الربع، وإن كان له أكثر من زوجة تشاركن في  الربع، وهذا كله في حال لم يخلف أولاداً، فإن خلف أولاداً فللزوجات الثمن  يشتركن فيه.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.وأذكركم ونفسي بأننا مع  آيات الوصية، والآية الأولى نعيد تلاوتها، فتأملوا معانيها، وتذكروا ما  علمتم من أحكامها، ومن غلط فسوف يصحح غلطه، ومن جهل إن شاء الله  يتعلم.تلاوة هذه الآية الكريمة بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا  مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ  وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا  تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:11].نبتدئها بالأسئلة ولنستمع  إلى الإجابة.                               
 معنى قوله تعالى: (يوصيكم الله في أولادكم)                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ   [النساء:11]، من الله الذي يوصينا؟ ربنا، خالقنا إلهنا، معبودنا الحق الذي  لا معبود لنا سواه. يوصينا في أولادنا بأي شيء؟ وما هذه الوصية؟ يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11]، هذه الكلمة مجملة، بين لنا:  يوصينا في ماذا؟ قال:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، هذه جملة بيانية؛ لأن الأولى تقتضي سؤالاً. اسمعوا عباد الله:  يوصيكم ربكم في أولادكم، فتتطلعون أو لا؟ بأي شيء؟ قال:  لِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]. هلك زيد وترك بنين وبنات ذكوراً  وإناثاً، فكيف نقسم التركة عليهم؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]. ترك ولداً وثلاث بنات، فالتركة تقسم من خمسة؛ للولد اثنان،  ولكل بنت واحد، هذه خمسة.ترك عشرة آلاف، للولد ألفان، ولكل بنت ألف..  وهكذا:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11].والأنثى لها  واحد، والذكر له مثل حظ الأنثيين. هذه الجملة واضحة.الجزء الأول:   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، هلك هالك وترك  أولاداً بنين وبنات، كيف نقسم التركة عليهم؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، أتعجز عن هذه الكلمة؟ مات إبراهيم بن سعد وترك  أولاده بنين وبنات فكيف تقسم هذه التركة؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11].ترك بنتين وولداً: الولد له النصف، والبنتان  لهما النصف.. وهكذا:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11].                                                                       
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، ما ترك ذكوراً بل ترك بنات صغيرات أو كبيرات، (فإن كن) أي:  المتروكات، (نساء فوق اثنتين) فلهن (ثلثا ما ترك). ترك إبراهيم ثلاث بنات..  أربع.. خمس.. ست.. سبع.. عشر بنات، ما حظهن؟ لهن ثلثا ما ترك. نقسم التركة  على ثلاثة، ثلثان للبنات سواء كنّ اثنتين أو ثلاث أو عشر، والثلث الباقي  للعصبة كالعم والأخ وابن الأخ .. العصبة الأولى رجل ذكر.الأولى: هلك هالك  وترك أولاداً بنين وبنات. كيف تقسمون عليهم التركة؟ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، إذا أعطينا للولد ألفاً، نعطي البنت  خمسمائة.. وهكذا.فإن ترك نساء فقط: اثنتين، ثلاث، أربع خمس بنات، كيف نقسم  التركة عليهن؟ نعطي البنات الثلثين، والثلث للعصبة.وإن كنّ سبعين بنتاً،  حظهن ثلثا التركة، دل على هذا قوله:  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11].وإن كان الرجل ترك  بنتاً واحدة، ما ترك ولداً ولا مجموعة من البنات، كيف نقسم هذه؟ ماذا  نعطيها؟ نعطيها النصف، والنصف الباقي للعصبة، قال تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ  وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11]، وإن كانت واحدة فقط فلها من  التركة النصف.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولأبويه لكل واحد منهما السدس...)                                                                                                    
                               وإن كان له أبوان، أم وأب أيضاً:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ   [النساء:11]، ما المراد بالأبوين؟ الأم والأب، هذا يسمى من باب التغليب،  نغلب اسم على اسم، كالقمران، في الشمس والقمر.إذاً:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  [النساء:11] أي: الأم والأب  السُّدُسُ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] قلّ أو كثر  إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11] هذا  القيد، أقول: متى يرث الأب والأم السدس فقط؟ إذا كان ولدهم الذي مات له  ولد، إذا كان الهالك ترك أباه وأمه وترك أولاداً، واحد.. ثلاثة.. عشرة،  ماذا يرث الأب والأم؟السدس:  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَوَاهُ  [النساء:11] فقط الأم والأب، كيف نقسم التركة؟ الأم الثلث والأب  الثلثان الباقيان، على قاعدة:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]. فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11]، هذا الهالك الذي  خلف أمه وأباه، وله إخوة ولم يكن له أبناء  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]. فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ   [النساء:11] لا أخ واحد، اثنان، ثلاثة فأكثر، فما الحكم؟  فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، نزلت من الثلث إلى السدس، من نزلها؟ هذا الولد  حجبها، هذا يسمى حجب نقصان، كانت ترث الثلث الآن ورثت السدس فقط، والأب  يأخذ كل شيء، لِم؟ لأن الأب ينفق على الأولاد ويزوجهم وما إلى ذلك، والأم  ليس لها في ذلك شيء.اسمع الآيات:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11]  الميت له إخوة  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] وباقي المال للأب،  لماذا تحجب الأم من الثلث إلى السدس، ووجود الإخوة هؤلاء؟ الأب يقوم عليهم،  ويتولى إنفاقهم وتزويجهم وما إلى ذلك، وهي لا علاقة لها بذلك،  فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11] هذا الهالك، له إخوة  فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11].الإخوة لا يرثون؛ لأن الأب موجود، كيف يرثون مع  الأب؟ فالأب لا يرث معه الابن.  يقول تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11] بماذا؟  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11] قاعدة عامة  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، ما فيهم ذكر، مات الرجل وترك بناته اثنتين فأكثر:  فَلَهُنَّ   [النساء:11] ماذا؟  ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11]، والثلث الباقي؟  للعصبة. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً  [النساء:11] ليس مجموعة بنات، وإنما  واحدة ماذا لها؟ النصف. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ   [النساء:11]، وللأبوين، الأبوان موجودان؟  لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  [النساء:11] بقيد:  إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ  [النساء:11] والثلثان الباقيان للأب.  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ  إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، حجبت، كانت تأخذ السدس، وجود  هذا الأخ للميت حرمها، فتأخذ السدس فقط، هذا الأخ حرم هذه الأم. فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11]، قوله:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ   [النساء:11]، هذا عدد أو انفراد، فإن كان له أخ فقط ما تحجب بالأخ، لابد  وأن يكون له إخوة، اسمع الآية الكريمة:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11]، ما قال: فإن كان له أخ، لماذا؟ لأن  الإخوة كما قدمنا الأب هو الذي يقوم عليهم، فله الحق أن يأخذ الثلث الباقي،  وإن كان أخ فقط ما يؤثر فيها، تأخذ هي الثلث، ما ينفق أبوه على شيء، على  واحد بدل مجموعة. فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11].ذكرنا سر تقديم  الوصية على الدين؛ وذلك لأن الدين أهله واقفون بسيوفهم، لا يشك أحد في أن  ينالوا نصيبهم، وأما الوصية لله، أهلها أموات غرباء مسجد .. فقدم تعالى ذكر  الوصية على الدين؛ لأن الدين أصحابه موجودون ما يتنازلون.                                                                                                       
مسائل في علم الفرائض                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           مسألة: رجل عنده أولاد مات ولده، هل إخوته يرثون أخاهم وأبوهم  موجود؟لا. هو العاصب.أفتونا رحمكم الله: في مؤمن هلك، وترك بنين وبنات، كيف  تقسمون التركة؟ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]. لا  خلاف في هذا، نقسم التركة عليهم:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، إذا أعطينا للرجل ألفين، نعطي للبنت ألفاً.. وهكذا.هذا الرجل  الذي هلك وترك بنين وبنات وقسمنا التركة، فرضنا ترك نساء ما ترك أولاداً،  ترك بنتين فأكثر؟فلهما الثلثان، والدليل على الحكم الأول:  لِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11].والدليل على الثاني؟  فَإِنْ  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ   [النساء:11].وإن فرضنا: هلك هالك وترك بنتاً فقط؟البنت لها النصف.هلك هالك  لكن يوجد له أب وأم ، ماذا نعطيهم في هذه الحالة؟لكل واحد منهما السدس، في  الأول لما كانوا بنين وبنات، وفي الثاني لما كانوا بنات فقط، ولا في الثالث  لما كانت واحدة، الأبوان لكل واحد منهما السدس.فإن فرضنا: أن له ولد:   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:11]، واحد، اثنين، عشرة كما قدمنا، ذكراً أو  أنثى، ولد يحجب الأب والأم من الثلث إلى السدس، انتبهتم؟ فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  [النساء:11] فقط، ما ترك بنتاً  ولا ولد، المال يقسم بين الأب والأم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، الأم الثلث  والأب الثلثان.فإن فرضنا بأن كان له إخوة، اثنان ثلاثة فأكثر، الأم تنزل من  الثلث إلى السدس، يقال حجبها الأولاد، الأب هو الوارث، يأخذ الباقي،  والولد ليس له قيمة.إذاً:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا  [النساء:11]، الأم يحجبها  الإخوة من الثلث إلى السدس.كذلك: لو قسم الهالك التركة قبل موته؟ يجوز، لكن  هل يدري متى يموت، قد تأتي أموال جديدة، قد تخرج الأموال، الأحسن ما يفعل  هذا، إلا إذا خاف ضياع أموال ورثته في ظروف معينة.                                                                  
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           إذاً: نتلو هذه الآية تلاوة أخرى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً  فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  [النساء:11] فقط  فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ [النساء:11]  والثلثان الباقيان للأب،  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ [النساء:11] لا أخ  واحد  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ [النساء:11]، حجبت من الثلث إلى السدس لوجود  الإخوة، أخ واحد ما يحجبها، ماذا تقول؟كما تقدم، لا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى؟  الإخوة الإخوة، لا يرثون مع وجود الوالد، فقط الأم الرحيمة لما يتعدد  الإخوة لا ترث إلا السدس، لو ما في إخوة له، أو أخ واحد لها الثلث. فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ [النساء:11]، وقوله:  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:11] إذا تساءلتم: لِم يعط الثلث ولا يعطي الخُمس؟ لا، هذا ما هو  شأنكم، أليسوا آباء وأبناء؟ هل تدرون أيهم أقرب لكم نفعاً؟ ما تدري، فلهذا  سلموا لله تعالى هذه القسمة، وقولوا: آمنا بالله.وقوله:  فَرِيضَةً  [النساء:11]، ما هي سنة أو واجب أو مستحب، هذا فرض مفروض لا بد من  تطبيقه.وقوله:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [النساء:11]، إذا  فهمت معنى الصفتين؛ سلمت لله في هذا الحكم.أولاً: العلم الذي أحاط بكل شيء،  يعلم الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، يعلم ما تجيء به الأيام والليالي، فهو أحق  بأن يقسم أو لا؟ أما أنت ما تعلم ما يجيء به الغد؟ فكيف تعطي هذا النصف أو  الثلث؟ثانياً: الحكمة، من شأنه تعالى أنه لا يضع شيئاً إلا في موضعه، تلك  الأكوان كلها، الحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه، فإذا علمت أن الله عليم  حكيم، تتأسف أو تقول: لِم؟ أو ما هذه القسمة؟ يجب أن تطأطئ رأسك، وتقول:  آمنت بالله، آمنت بالله.  ‏                                                                  
أسباب الميراث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           اعلموا: أن أسباب الميراث ثلاثة: النسب، والمصاهرة،  والولاء.أسباب الميراث ثلاثة: النسب: ابن، أب، أخ، هذا النسب.والمصاهرة:  زوجة، زوج.والولاء: انتهينا منه، ما عندنا جهاد ولا عبيد، وإن قالوا: يوجد  في موريتانيا عبيد، جاهدوا من حتى أخذوهم؟الجهاد في الإسلام فريضة قائمة  إلى يوم القيامة، لماذا؟ لأن المسلمين مأمورون بأن يدخلوا البشرية في رحمة  الله، ما تنزل الملائكة تقود بريطانيا أو إيطاليا إلى الإسلام؛ لأن الدار  دار امتحان، من يدعوهم إلى الإسلام؟ المسلمون الذين ذاقوا لذاذة الإسلام،  وعاشوا في أنواره وعدله ورحمته، هذا الجهاد باقٍ ما بقيت الدنيا، وإن يقف  في بعض الظروف يقف، لكن لابد وأن يعود ويتجدد، فالمجاهدون إذا هزموا العدو  الذي رفض الإسلام ورفض الخضوع لحكمه وأبى إلا أن يقاتل .. إذا هزمناه ماذا  نصنع بالنساء والأطفال؟ نصب عليهم البنزين ونحرقهم، كما يفعلون هم -لعنة  الله عليهم- ماذا نصنع بهم.. نسجنهم.. نعذبهم؟حرام هذا عندنا، نقسمهم على  المجاهدين، والمجاهد إذا أخذ اثنتين ثلاث أربع، يستطيع يهب لمن يشاء من  إخوانه، وإن احتاج إلى أن يبيعها، كعاملة يبيعها، وإن شاء عتقها، وأصبح  مولاها، هذه العتيقة إذا ماتت من يرثها؟ الذي عتقها، هذا هو الولاء: (  الولاء لمن أعتق ) عرفتم؟ مادام قد أعتقها وحررها، أصبح وليها أو لا؟ إن  ماتت وتركت مالاً من يرثه؟ معتقها: ( الولاء لمن أعتق ).إذاً: هذه الآية  الأولى في ميراث النسب أو المصاهرة.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           يقول الله تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ   [النساء:12] هذه واضحة:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ   [النساء:12] (أزواجكم) هنا بمعنى زوجاتكم أيها الفحول!  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ  مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12] أي: زوجاتكم، بشرط أو بدون شرط؟   إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12] شرط (إن) أو لا؟  إِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12] افرض في ولد؟  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12] هذا الإرث بالنسب هذا؟ بالمصاهرة، تزوج  رجل امرأة فماتت، ماتت كما ماتت فاطمة الزهراء ، ماتت من يرثها؟ الزوج يرث  ماذا؟ ما نصيبه، ما حظه؟ النصف، اللهم إلا أن يكون لها ولد أو أولاد  سبعون.. ينزل الزوج من النصف إلى الربع، يكفي الربع وأولادها ماذا يأخذون؟  لو ما كان لها أولاد نعم أحق الناس بمالها الزوج، أليس كذلك؟ أعطاه الله  النصف، والنصف الباقي لأبيها.. للورثة.اسمع:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ  [النساء:12]  من أعطانا؟ الله، لكم، عطية الله:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ  [النساء:12]، الرُّبْع والرُّبُع كله واحد   مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  [النساء:12] أي: الزوجات، كما قدمنا، ولكم نصف ما ترك  زوجاتكم مما تركن:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   [النساء:12] ما الذي يقدم في القسمة؟ الدين أولاً، ثم الوصية والباقي  للورثة. لِم قدمت الوصية؟ لأن الوصية من يعطاها؟ جهة ربما غير موجودة؛  فللاهتمام بشأنها والخوف من ضياعها تذكر هي أولاً، والدين معلوم هو الأول،  في القسمة الدين أولاً، إذاً: ما أبقى الدين شيء، لا بد من الدين ثم الوصية  إن بقي شيء، بقي شيء بعد الوصية قسمت التركة، ما بقي شيء مع السلامة.أعيد  هذا الجزء من الآية، اسمع ما يقول تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  [النساء:12]، ما قال (مما  تركنا) مما ترك النساء، الزوجات:  مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  يُوصِينَ بِهَا  [النساء:12]، (يوصين) هذا جمع النساء أو لا؟ لو واحدة قال:  توصي أو يوصي، الرجال يوصون، والنساء يوصين، يوصون قوية أو لا؟ كالفحولة،  والنساء يوصين، رقيقات الحواشي، ضعيفات البنية.ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَهُنَّ   [النساء:12] أي: الزوجات  الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12] أيضاً  أنتم،  وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ  وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12].مات الرجل وما ترك ولداً ولا بنتاً، الزوجة ماذا  تأخذ؟الربع،  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12] أيها الرجال، ما قال: (مما تركن) كالأولى،  مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   [النساء:12]، من بعد وصية توصون بها غيركم، أو دين تثبتونه وتقررونه.هنا  إذا كان الهالك قد ترك زوجتين أو ثلاث أو أربع، وليس فوق الأربع زوجة قط،  فهذا الربع أو الثمن كيف يقسم؟ يقسم إذا كانت واحدة لها الثمن، وإذا كانت  زوجات اثنتين لهما الثمن، ثلاثة الثمن، أربع الثمن فقط.قال الحذاق من  العلماء: لأن الأصل في النكاح زوجة واحدة، فأعطاها الله تعالى الربع، فإذا  زاحمتها أخرى، ضرة من الضرات قسم الثمن بينهن، فالأصل أن الرجل يتزوج  امرأة، كما تزوج آدم حواء، فهذا الزوج إذا مات تأخذ زوجته الربع والباقي  للورثة، فإن كان له ولد، أو أكثر بنين أو بنات، تأخذ الثمن وحسبها ذلك  ويكفيها، فإن زاحمتها ضرة أو ضرتان ما لهما إلا ذلك الجزء يقتسمونه؛ لأن  الغالب أن الرجل يكتفي بالمرأة، فإذا تعذر وما اكتفى وأضاف، له أن يضيف  اثنتين أو ثلاث، إذا إلى وصل الرابعة وقف السيل، انتهت طاقته وقدرته، مع  الشرط الذي ما ينسى:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ  مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  [النساء:12] ذلك أمر واسع.إذاً:  وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12]، المراد بالأزواج هنا  الزوجات أو الرجال؟ الرجال؛ لأن الأصل في الزوج ما يجعل الفرد زوجاً،  انتبهتم؟ كل ما يجعل الفرد زوج هو زوج، آدم فرد أو لا؟ زوجه الله وجعله  زوجاً بحواء، الرجل فرد زوجه الله بامرأة، أصبح هو زوج وهي زوج  أيضاً.المرأة الفردة تزوجها أنت، يقال: زوجوا البنت أو لا؟ كيف زوجوها؟  أعطوها للرجل أصبحت زوجة. وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12] هذا القيد لا بد منه أو لا؟ لا  ترث النصف إلا بقيد، ألا وهو: أن لا يكون للرجل ولد:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  [النساء:12].إذاً:  وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ  [النساء:12]، ماتت المرأة  الزوجة، ورثها زوجها كذا؟ ماذا يرث كم؟ النصف، وإن كان لها ولد؟ ينزل من  النصف إلى الربع، حجب نقصان .. بنت .. ولد .. عشرة كله واحد، لأن لفظ (ولد)  اسم جنس.قال:  فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  [النساء:12] بقيد أو  لا؟  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]   وَلَهُنَّ  [النساء:12] أي: الزوجات، عرفنا حق الزوج والزوجة؟  وَلَهُنَّ  الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12] أيها الرجال:  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ  لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:12] أو أكثر  فَلَهُنَّ  الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12].وهنا تأتي تلك الفريضة التي لا  تنسى، وهي أن الزوجات إذا تعددن ليس لهن إلا ما ترثه الواحدة.هلك هالك وترك  أولاداً، لها الثمن هذه الزوجة، فإن كانت لها ضرة أو ضرات يقتسمن الثمن  فقط بلا خلاف بإجماع الأمة.واللطيفة قبلتموها أو لا؟ بعضكم يقبل والبعض لا؛  لأن الأصل أن الزوجة واحدة، كذا أو لا؟ فالتي تأتي بعدها تزاحمها أو لا؟  أخذت عليها ليلة في أربع ليالي، أخذت عليها كذا، وأخذت عليها أيضاً التركة،  وهي ترضى لأنها ساعدتها، وقامت إلى جنبها وخدمت مع الزوج؛ فتفرح بأن تقتسم  معها هذا الفرض الربع أو الثمن.وهكذا يورث الله الولاء والحب بين المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، ولا تستطيع امرأة ولا رجل أن يولي رأسه، اسكت! هذه فريضة الله،  ذي وصية الله، في من يعصي الله في وصيته؟ أيهما أبلغ الوصية أو الأمر؟  الوصية أعظم من الأمر، والله العظيم، نبين لك أو لا؟ يا راضي ! غداً إن شاء  الله تعال الساعة الثامنة؟ هذا أمر أو لا؟ وإذا كتبتُ وصية أوصيك يا فلان  بأن لا تتخلف على كذا، أيهما أشد؟الوصية؛ ولهذا قال:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ   [النساء:11] ما قال: يأمركم، الوصية أبلغ من الأمر، هذا معروف، الذي يوصي  ولده كالذي يقول: يا ولدي افعل كذا؟ الوصية أعظم.( لا وصية لوارث ) نعم،  الوارث ما يوصى له، يكفيه حظه، كيف نوصي له؟ هذه الآية من سورة البقرة نسخت  بهذا الحديث، هذا من عجيب أن السنة نسخت الآية.( لا وصية لوارث )؛ لأن  الله قال من سورة البقرة:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ  الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ  [البقرة:180]، هذه مجملة، لما جاءت:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ  فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11]، بينت ذلك، فنسخت تلك الآية، وجاء الحديث  فوضحها: ( لا وصية لوارث ).قال:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ   [النساء:12] من الزوج هذا أو من زوج آخر، لها ولد أو لا؟ جاءت به ربيب، من  زوج مات أو طلقها، أصبحت أم ولد أو لا؟ فإذا ماتت الزوج يأخذ النصف؟ ما  يصلح، وهذا الولد! مطلقاً ولد من هذا أو من غيره. وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ  مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12] إذا مات الزوج وما عنده ولد ماذا ترث  المرأة؟الربع، وإن كان له ولد منها أو من نساء أخريات مطلقاً، كبار أو  صغار، تنزل من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود من يأخذ هذا المال.                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نسمعكم الآن شرح الحكمين أو إرث المصاهرة.  ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                يقول المؤلف غفر الله لنا وله وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى  الآيات: كانت الآية قبل هذه في بيان الوراثة بالنسب ] الآية الأولى كانت في  بيان الوراثة بالنسب أو لا؟ من نسبك؟ أنت تنسب لأبيك أو لا؟ هذي تنسب  لأمها أو لا؟ هذا النسب، نسب الأم والأب والقبيلة [ كانت الآية قبل هذه في  بيان الوراثة بالنسب، وجاءت هذه في بيان الوراثة بالمصاهرة ].ما معنى  المصاهرة هذه؟ تعرفون الصَّهْر أو لا؟! بالنار! لا إله إلا الله، انصهر  فيها وانصهرت فيه، أصبحا كجزءاً واحداً.قال: [ والوارثون بالمصاهرة هما:  الزوج والزوجات ] فقط [ قال تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12] فمن ماتت وتركت مالاً ولم تترك ولداً ولا ولد  ولدٍ ذكراً كان أو أنثى فإن لزوجها من تركتها النصف، وإن تركت ولداً أو ولد  ولدٍ ذكراً كان أو أنثى فإن لزوجها من تركتها الربع لا غير؛ وذلك لقول  الله تعالى:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْنَ [النساء:12] أي: الزوجات، وهذا من بعد سداد الدين إن كان على  الهالكة دين، وبعد إخراج الوصية إن أوصت الهالكة بشيء؛ لقوله تعالى:  مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا [النساء:12] أي: الزوجات  أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]، هذا ميراث الزوج.أما ميراث الزوجة من زوجها: فهو الربع إن لم  يترك الزوج ولداً ولا ولد ولدٍ، ذكراً كان أو أنثى، فإن ترك ولداً أو ولد  ولدٍ فللزوجة الثمن فقط، وهذا معنى قوله تعالى:  وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ  مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ  وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ [النساء:12].هذا وإن كان للزوج الهالك زوجتان  أو أكثر فإنهن يشتركن في الربع بالتساوي إن لم يكن للهالك ولد، وإن كان له  ولد فلهن الثمن يشتركن فيه بالتساوي ].والحمد لله رب العالمين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (78)  
الحلقة (302)
تفسير سورة النساء  (81)


إن الله عز وجل اتخذ إبراهيم خليلاً، وما استحق إبراهيم عليه السلام لهذه  الخلة إلا بعد أن تعرض لصنوف من الابتلاءات والمحن، والتي وقف إزاءها بكل  إيمان وتسليم، فتعرض عليه الصلاة والسلام للإلقاء في النار، وتعرض هو وزوجه  سارة للفتنة عند ملك مصر، وترك زوجه هاجر وابنه إسماعيل بواد غير ذي زرع  بأمر من الله عز وجل، ثم آخر ذلك امتثل لأمر ربه طائعاً حين أمره بذبح ولده  إسماعيل، فلما أن كاد ينفذ فيه أمر ربه فداه سبحانه بذبح عظيم، فاستحق  بذلك إبراهيم أن يكون خليل الرحمن.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات في أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا الرجاء، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع  سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الخمس،  فهيا نتغنى بها عدة مرات ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد ربنا تعالى منها، فإن  كان عقيدة عقدناها في قلوبنا فلا تنحل عقدتها حتى نلقى ربنا، وإن كان مراد  الله منها أمراً تهيئنا للنهوض به، وصممنا على القيام به؛ لأنه أمر مولانا  وسيدنا ومالك أمرنا، إذ كيف لا نطيعه؟! وإن كان نهياً عن عقيدة فاسدة، عن  خلق سيء، عن عمل باطل، فإننا من الآن وكلنا عزم وتصميم ألا نأتي ما حرم  الله علينا، وإن كانت الآيات تحمل بشرى استبشرنا وحمدنا ربنا وطلبناه  المزيد، وإن كانت تحمل تحذيراً من خطر أو وقوع في شر، حذرنا مستعينين بربنا  سائلين أن يقينا كل مكروه، وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ  وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا   *   وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ  نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا   *  رُسُلًا  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ  حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   *  لَكِنِ  اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:163-166].                               
 تقرير مبدأ الوحي الإلهي                                                                                                    
                                معشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه  الآيات ترد على اليهود الذين فضحهم الله بالأمس وأزح الستار عنهم في الآيات  التي درسناها، إذ لما بلغهم ذلك خافوا واضطربوا وأعلنوا عن مكرهم وخداعهم،  وقالوا: إن محمداً لا يوحى إليه، وما قاله من كلام إنما هو من تلقاء نفسه،  وليس وحياً من الله وكلامه، والله ما أوحى إليه ولا يوحي إليه، وأشاعوا  هذه بين أقوامهم للخروج من الورطة التي تورطوا فيها، فرد الله تعالى عليهم  بقوله:  إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى   [النساء:163] النبيين والمرسلين، فكيف تستطيعون يا يهود أن تنكروا الوحي  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو الذي أوحى إلى الأنبياء والمرسلين  من قبله؟ ثم بأي حجة وبأي منطق أو حق تقولون ذلك؟                                                                      
 أول الرسل إلى الأرض هو نوح عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                 إِنَّا  [النساء:163]، أي: رب العزة والجلال والكمال،   أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ  [النساء:163]، يا رسولنا! محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ   [النساء:163]، ونوح -هذا الاسم- مشتق من النوح، من ناح ينوح نوحاً، إذا بكى  وناح، ونوح عليه السلام هو أول المرسلين الذين حملوا رسالة التوحيد؛ ليدعو  إلى عبادة الله وحده دون سواه، وهو أول رسول حارب الشرك، وقد عاش مع قومه  أكثر من ألف سنة، أي: تسعمائة وخمسين سنة كان فيها داعياً إلى الله عز وجل،  ولاقى من جهلة قومه ما لاقى وصبر، وأخيراً رفع كفيه إلى ربه ودعا على  قومه، واستجاب الله عز وجل دعاءه فأغرقهم أجمعين، اللهم إلا نيفاً وثمانين  رجلاً وطفلاً وامرأة، وغرقت البشرية كلها، وكانت في إبان عهدها الأول، وقصة  نوح مكررة في القرآن الكريم، وحسبنا السورة المسماة باسمه وهي سورة نوح  بين سورة الجن وسورة المعارج.                                                                      
 تعريف الوحي                                                                                                    
                                 إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى  نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  [النساء:163]، والوحي والإيحاء من  وحى يحي وحياً، إذا ألقى إليه الكلمات بمعانيها دون حروفها، فهو كالإشارة  والرموز، وأوحى إليه يوحي إيحاءً، إذا أبلغه مراده بطريقة الإيحاء، أي:  السريع الخفي، فقد يكون الرجل بين إخوانه ويلقى إليه، ويفهم عن الله  والحاضرون لا يعرفون شيئاً.والوحي: إعلام سريع قد يُعلم الله تعالى به غير  الأنبياء والمرسلين، كما أوحى إلى أم موسى في شأن ولدها أن تضعه في تابوت  وترمي به في اليم حتى لا يأخذه فرعون ورجاله، ومريم البتول أيضاً أُوحي  إليها، فقد أعلمت بطريق خفي من قبل ربها تبارك وتعالى.                                                                      
 ابتلاء الله لإبراهيم بقذفه في النار                                                                                                    
                                 وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ  [النساء:163]، ومعنى لفظ (إبراهيم)  باللغة السريانية أو العبرية: الأب الرحيم، ، وإبراهيم سرياني من أرض بابل  بالعراق، وهو خليل الرحمن عز وجل، ولم يسبق إلى الخلة إنسان قبل إبراهيم  عليه السلام، ولم يظفر بها بعد إبراهيم إلا سيد المرسلين نبينا محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، إذ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لو كنت متخذاً غير ربي  خليلاً لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً، ولكن يكفي خلة الإسلام )، وقد ابتلي بما لم  يبتل به غيره، فقد ألقي عليه السلام في النار، وذلك أنهم أججوا له النار  أربعين يوماً، بل وكانت المرأة تنذر لآلهتها بحزمة من الحطب تلقيها في نار  إبراهيم! وفعلاً وضع القيد في يديه ورجليه وألقي بمنجنيق؛ لأن النار كانت  شديدة الالتهاب لم يقدر أهلها أن يقربوا منها، وقد عرض له جبريل يمتحنه في  تلك الساعة الحرجة فقال له: ألك حاجة يا إبراهيم؟! فقال: أما إليك فلا،  ولما عرف الله وأقبل عليه وتنكر لما سواه ولم يبال به، عرف أنه لا ينقذه من  هذه النار إلا مولاه، فقال تعالى للنار:  كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]، فصدر أمر الله تعالى إلى النار وهي مخلوق من  مخلوقاته، تعرف عن الله وتسمع وتطيع كسائر المخلوقات،  قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ  كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  [الأنبياء:69]، فلم تعد  النار إلا على القيد الذي في يديه ورجليه، ثم خرج منها يتفصد عرقاً، وودع  القوم وقال:  إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  [الصافات:99]،  فكانت أول هجرة تقع على الأرض من عبد من عباد الله الصالحين، ولذلك كان أول  من هاجر من ديار الكفر والشرك والظلم والشر والفساد إبراهيم الخليل بن  آزر،  وقال إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ   *  رَبِّ هَبْ لِي  مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  [الصافات:99-100]، فكان هذا من البلاء.                                                                     
 ابتلاء الله لإبراهيم في زوجه                                                                                                    
                               ثم اتجه غرباً نحو ديار الشام وتجاوزها إلى الديار المصرية،  وذلك مع زوجه سارة بنت عمه وابن أخيه لوط، وكأنه تركه في الديار  الفلسطينية ولم يواصل معه السير متجهاً غرباً، وقد حدث أن بعض المجرمين  أخبروا ملك مصر بأن غريباً من الرجال معه فتاة حسناء جميلة، وأنها لا تليق  إلا به، فقال: أتوني بها، وجاء أولئك يطلبون امرأة إبراهيم عليهما السلام،  فقال لها إبراهيم: يا سارة! إنه لا يوجد على هذه الأرض مؤمن إلا وأنت، فأنا  أخوك وأنت أختي، فإذا سألك الطاغية عني فقولي: هو أخي، ولا تقولي: إنه  زوجي؛ لأنها إذا قالت: إنه زوجي، سيقتله ليتخلص منه ثم يتزوج بامرأته، لكن  كلمة: (أخ) لا يبالي بها، إذ الأخ يزوج أخته من شاء.ومن عجائب تدبير الله  وآياته وكراماته لأوليائه وصالح عباده رجالاً أو نساءً، أنهم لما حسنوا  ثيابها وأصلحوا حالها، ووضعوها على سرير الطاغية ليداعبها ويكلمها  ويؤانسها، فكان كلما وضع يده على كتفها يصاب بالشلل الفوري، فتيبس يده  ويصرخ، ويقول لها: ادع مولاك، ثلاث مرات، ثم في الأخير قال: أخرجوها عني،  لقد أتيتموني بشيطانة، ولكن مع هذا فقد أعطاها خادمة وبغلة ومالاً، ثم جاءت  إبراهيم فقالت: أهلك الله العدو وخيبه وأذله وأخزاه، وهذه الجارية لك  فخذها، وكانت الجارية هي هاجر أم إسماعيل، إذ إن إبراهيم عليه السلام  تسراها لنفسه، ثم شاء الله أن تحمل بإسماعيل، وسارة لها سنوات كثيرة وهي مع  إبراهيم لم تلد أبداً، فلما أنجبت هاجر إسماعيل أخذت سارة الغيرة وآلمتها،  كيف أن هذه الجارية تلد وأنا لا آلد؟! والآن قلب إبراهيم كله سيكون مع  طفله وجاريته، فماذا يصنع إبراهيم؟ وهو ما يصنع إلا بتدبير الله له، فأمر  هاجر أن تحمل ولدها وأن تخرج معه ليلاً، وكانت عليها السلام تعفي أثرها  بدرعها، ومشى بها إبراهيم من أرض القدس حتى وصل بها الوادي الأمين مكة قبل  أن تعرف مكة، وهنا قد يقول قائل: كيف وصل بها؟ من الجائز أن البراق الذي  حمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلى بيت المقدس قد حمل إبراهيم  إلى مكة مع هاجر وطفلها.                                                                      
 ابتلاء الله لإبراهيم بأمره بترك زوجه وطفله في واد غير ذي زرع                                                                                                    
                                وكانت هذه أيضاً عظيمة من العظائم، وبلوى من البلايا، أي:  أن يترك امرأته وطفله في وادٍ ما به أنيس ولا شجر ولا ثمر ولا زرع، من يقوى  على هذا؟ لكن صبر إبراهيم عليه السلام، وهذا مظهر من مظاهر التكلان على  الرحمن، فيا عباد الله! هل نحن متوكلون، أم أننا ندعي التوكل، أم لا ندعيه  ولا نحن فيه؟ لما تركها مع إسماعيل الطفل الرضيع، ومعها جراب فيه بعض  الطعام، وما طعامه إلا الخبز الجاف وشن فيه ماء، وتركهما وقفل راجعاً إلى  الشام إلى بيت القدس، فلما أدبر وتركها وراءه مع طفلها، نادته: أن يا  إبراهيم! آلله أمرك بهذا؟ أي: بأن تتركني وطفلي في هذا الوادي وليس معنا  أحد؟ ثلاث مرات، فقال: إي يا هاجر! أمرني ربي، قالت: إذاً فاذهب فإنه لا  يضيعنا، فأين إيماننا؟ وأين معرفتنا بالله؟ وذهب إبراهيم وترك هاجر  وإسماعيل.وتمضي الأيام ويعود إبراهيم يتعهد تركته، وفي يوم من الأيام مرت  قافلة من قوافل العرب وهي قبيلة جرهم، واحتاجوا إلى الماء وهم في طريقهم  إلى ديارهم، فشاهدوا طائراً يحوم في السماء، فقالوا: لابد أن يكون هناك  ماء، وفعلاً فقد كانت هناك بئر زمزم الشفاء والدواء، فلما جاء طالب الماء  لهم والمرتاد له وجد إسماعيل ووالدته حول زمزم، وكيف نبع ماء زمزم؟ أخبرنا  رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن إسماعيل عطش لما نفد الماء الذي كان معهم،  فأخذ يتلوى في الأرض من شدة العطش، وهاجر عليها السلام لا أقول: تبكي، ولكن  أقول: قلبها يحترق على ابنها؛ لأنه ربما قد يموت عطشاً بين يديها، فنظرت  فرأت أقرب جبل منها الصفا، فمشت إلى الصفاء مسرعة، فصعدت فوقه ونظرت يميناً  وشمالاً علها ترى ماء أو من يحمل الماء أو من يرشدها إلى الماء، فما وجدت،  فهبطت من الصفا فقابلها جبل المروة فمشت، ولما وصلت الوادي أسرعت حتى  تجاوزت الوادي، وهذا هو الوادي الذي نسرع فيه نحن الساعين، وهي سنة سنها  لنا نبينا عليه السلام إحياء لذكرى هاجر أم إسماعيل، ولكن يعفى المؤمنات من  الإسراع في ذلك المكان، إذ يمشين على عادتهن فقط، أما الرجال فإنهم يسرعون  إحياءً لذكرى هاجر أم إسماعيل، ثم صعدت على المروة مرة أخرى والتفتت  يميناً وشمالاً، فما رأت شيئاً، واستمرت تجري وتسعى بين الجبلين سبع مرات،  ولهذا فالسعي بين الصفا والمروة سبعة أشواط، ثم وإذا بها تسمع هاتفاً يهتف  فتقول: أسمعت أسمعت، فنظرت فإذا بجبريل عليه السلام واقفاً على رأس إسماعيل  وإسماعيل يتلوى من شدة العطش، فلما وصلت هاجر مسرعة وهي تقول: أسمعت  أسمعت، هل من غياث؟ فضرب جبريل الأرض بعقبه ففارت زمزم، وأخذت هاجر تجمع  التراب وتحيطه بها حتى لا تسيح في الأرض، ولذا قال الحفيد الكريم محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم في كما في صحيح البخاري: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل لو تركته  لكان عيناً معيناً تسيل الدهر كله، ولكن حصرته فأصبح بئراً )، وسمي زمزم من  الزم، كما تزم أنت الحيوان أو الفرس، وزمزم آية من آيات الله في البلد  الحرام، إذ قال تعال:  فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا  [آل عمران:97]، فأي بئر في العالم تبقى آلاف  السنين لا تنضب؟ وها أنتم تشربونه دائماً في مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ولو كانت بئراً من الآبار لجفت، ولما جاءت السيول في عهد الجاهلية  وردمت البئر وغطته هيأ الله جد نبينا فحفر زمزم واستخرج ماءها مرة  أخرى.وبقيت هاجر هناك وجاءت قبيلة جرهم -كما قدمنا- تطلب الماء، فنزلت إلى  جنبها، وهنا لطيفة أخرى وهي: أن رجالات جرهم قالوا لها: هل تأذني لنا يا  امرأة بالنزول هنا معك؟ والعجيب أنها أمة أو قبيلة برجالها وسلاحها وكثرة  أفرادها تطلب الإذن من امرأة معها طفل يرضع! إذ لو كانوا أشراراً لقالوا:  أبعدوها من هنا، فكيف تحللون هذه الظاهرة؟ إن تحليل هذه الظاهرة -واسمعوا  وعوا- هي: أن البشرية كانت في أيامها الأولى أفضل وأكمل منها اليوم، فقد  كان الكمال فيها من عهد آدم وشيث وإدريس ونوح، ثم أخذ ينقص شيئاً فشيئاً  حتى وصلنا الآن إلى هذه الحال، بل وما زلنا لا يأتي يوم إلا والذي بعده شر  منه، فانظر إلى ذلك الالتزام والاحترام، عجوز مع طفل في واد وقبيلة بكاملها  تطلب الإذن منها أن تسمح لهم بالنزول عند الماء! فقالت: نعم، على شرط أن  يكون الماء مائي ولا حق لكم فيه، فإن شئت أعطيتكم أو منعتكم، فقالوا:  نعم.ولعل السامعين ما فهموا كلمتي هذه، أقول مرة أخرى: البشرية كانت في طهر  وكمال، ثم أخذت تنقص شيئاً فشيئاً، إذ إن الذي خلق آدم هو الله تعالى،  والذي وهبه أخلاقه وكمالاته البشرية هو الله تعالى، وتوارث أولاده هذه  الصفات وهذه الكمالات، وبالتالي فالبشرية كانت في كمال من الأخلاق، والعرب  المشركون كانت أخلاقهم أرفع من أخلاقنا نحن المؤمنين في مجالات كثيرة.                                                                     
 ابتلاء الله لإبراهيم بأمره بذبح ولده إسماعيل                                                                                                    
                                وكان إبراهيم عليه السلام يتعهد تركته، فيأتي من أرض  المقدس إلى مكة المكرمة، فجاء يوماً وإذا بإسماعيل الذي كان رضيعاً قد أصبح  غلاماً زكياً طاهراً نقياً، وقد قارب أن يعمل مع أمه ولو يخرج لها الماء،  فجاء إبراهيم وناجى إسماعيل وقال له:  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي  الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى  [الصافات:102]، ورؤيا  الأنبياء وحي، وهذا خاتمهم صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت الستة الأشهر الأولى  من نبوته تأتيه في المنام، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الرؤيا الصالحة جزء  من ستة وأربعين جزءاً من النبوة )، ومعنى (جزء من ستة وأربعين جزءاً من  النبوة): أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عاش نبياً ورسولاً ثلاثاً وعشرين  سنة، والسنة فيها اثنا عشر شهراً، أي أن فيها جزأين كل جزء مكون من ستة  أشهر، عندها نضرب ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة في اثنين فينتج ستة وأربعون جزءاً، جزء  واحد منها وهو ستة أشهر كانت مناماً.فلهذا الرؤيا الصالحة من العبد الصالح  جزء من ستة وأربعين جزءاً من النبوة. يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي  الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ  [الصافات:102]،  أي: الغلام الزكي الطاهر،  يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي  إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [الصافات:102]، فأين أبناؤنا؟ وأين  آباؤنا؟ هل آباؤنا يستشيروننا في قضية كهذه وبهذا اللفظ؟  فَانظُرْ مَاذَا  تَرَى  [الصافات:102]، أي: أنه قد أوحي إليَّ أن أذبحك، وأنت انظر ما الذي  تراه يا إسماعيل! فماذا قال الغلام الزكي؟  يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا  تُؤْمَرُ  [الصافات:102]، أي: افعل ما يأمرك الله به،  سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ  [الصافات:102]، وقال لـهاجر: طيبيه  وطهريه وألبسيه أحسن ثيابه، ثم خرج به إلى منى حيث تراق الدماء.ومن عجيب  هذه الحادثة أن إبليس اعترضه في العقبة عند الجمرة الأولى، وذلك ليصرفه عن  تنفيذ أمر ربه، فطرده إبراهيم ورماه بسبع حصيات كما نفعل في حجنا، فهرب  إبليس ومشى إسماعيل مع إبراهيم حتى وصلا مكان الجمرة الوسطى، فوقف له فقال  له: ماذا يفعل ربك بهذا الصغير؟ مالك يا إبراهيم؟ أين يذهب بعقلك؟ ربك لا  يحتاج إلى ذبح هذا الولد، فعرفه فلعنه ورماه بالحجارة، ثم مشى حتى وصل  الجمرة الثالثة، وهناك تله للجبين، أي: صرعه على الأرض، والمدية في يده،  فأي ابتلاء أعظم من أن يؤمر العبد بأن يذبح طفله؟! والله إن المدية لفي  يديه، وأراد أن يضعها على حلق الغلام، بل قد وضعها لكنها كلَّت وأصبحت  خشبة، والتفت إبراهيم وإذا بجبريل عليه السلام آخذ بكبش أملح وقال: اترك  هذا واذبح هذا، قال تعالى:  وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ   [الصافات:107].                                                                     
 أمر الله لإبراهيم بأن يبني بيتاً في الوادي الأمين                                                                                                    
                                ثم تمضي الأيام والأعوام ويؤمر إبراهيم بأن يبني لله بيتاً  في ذلك الوادي الأمين، وانظر لو أن شركة من الشركات أمرت بذلك والله  لعجزت، ويبني إبراهيم البيت مع إسماعيل، وكأنكم وهما يتقاولان ويبنيان  البيت:  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ  أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [البقرة:129]، ولما ارتفع البناء وعجز  إبراهيم عن رفع الحجارة أكثر حتى يعلو البناء، طلب من إسماعيل أن يأتيه  بحجر يصعد عليه، فجاءه بالحجر المعروف -المقام- من جبل أبي قبيس، وعلا  فوقه، وكلما بنى جانباً أداره حتى انتهى ما بين الحجر والباب، ثم جاءت  السيول فرجعت به إلى مكانه الآن من عهد إبراهيم، وهنا قال تعالى:  وَإِذِ  ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ  [البقرة:124]،  وهذه الكلمات هي الأوامر القاسية الشديدة، وقد استعرضناها واحدة بعد أخرى،  وهنا حق لإبراهيم أن يتوج بتاج العز والفخار،  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ  لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]، فأنت إمام الناس بالامتحان والنجاح، فأي  امتحان أعظم من هذا الامتحان؟ ذبح الولد، وقبله الهجرة، وقبله كذا وكذا،  قال:  قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي   [البقرة:124]، وهذه هي الرحمة الإبراهيمية إذ إنه هو الأب الرحيم، قال:  ومن ذريتي يا رب اجعل فيهم الأئمة، وهذا ما يسمى بولاية العهد، فهو طلب  ولاية العهد في ذريته، فقال الله تعالى له:  لا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي  الظَّالِمِينَ  [البقرة:124]، فأبناؤك الصالحون المستقيمون العادلون فنعم،  أما الظالم فلا ينال عهدي، ولهذا من أراد أن يعهد إلى ولاية فينبغي أن  يختار أعدل أولاده وأصلحهم وأرحمهم، وهذا قد علمناه الله عز وجل، ولا تختار  فاجراً من فجار الأولاد وتقول: هذا يخلفني! بل اختار أصلحهم وأتقاهم  وأبرهم وأعدلهم وأقدرهم على المهمة، بل وهذا في كل من يريد أن يولي غيره  على مهمة من المهام حتى في بيتك.ثم أخبر الله عن إبراهيم الأب الرحيم أنه  قال بعدما بنى البيت وسكن إسماعيل وأمه:  رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ  ذُرِّيَّتِي  [إبراهيم:37]، وقال: (من ذريتي)، لعله كان يتطلع إلى ذرية  آخرين، وقد رزقه الله إسحاق من سارة ابنة عمه، ولعل في هذا الوقت كانت سارة  قد ولدت، قال تعالى:  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ  إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71]. رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ  ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ  رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ  تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَشْكُرُونَ  [إبراهيم:37]، وقال: (ليقيموا الصلاة)، أي: يا رب! ارزقهم من  الثمرات من أجل أن يصلوا، ولذا فاعلموا يا معشر المسلمين! أن سر الحياة هو  أن يُعبد الله فيها، بل علة هذا الوجود بكامله هو أن يُعبد الله فيه، ولذلك  أنزل آدم وحواء إلى الأرض من أجل أن يُعبد الله فيها، وأعظم عبادة ولا  تساويها أخرى هي إقام الصلاة؛ لأنها تجعل العبد متصلاً بربه ويقف بين يديه  ويناجيه ويكلمه خمس مرات في الأربعة والعشرين الساعة، ولهذا فإن تارك  الصلاة كافر ما آمن بالله ولا عرفه، والمقيم للصلاة هو العابد لله تعالى،  وقد فهم هذا إبراهيم لما قال:  رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ   [إبراهيم:37]، أي: إن أقاموا الصلاة فاجعل لهم كذا وكذا، إذ هو قد فهم أننا  ما خلقنا إلا للعبادة، وبين هذا تعالى في كتابه فقال عز من قائل:  وَمَا  خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ   *  مَا أُرِيدُ  مِنْهُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ يُطْعِمُونِ   *  إِنَّ اللَّهَ  هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ  [الذاريات:56-58].ثم قال  إبراهيم في دعائه:  رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ   [إبراهيم:36]، أي: الأصنام،   أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي  [إبراهيم:36] أي: على  ملتي وديني،  فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي   [إبراهيم:36] فاحرقه  بالنار؟! ومن عصاني فجوعه؟! ومن عصاني فاطرده؟! لا، فماذا قال؟  فَإِنَّكَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  [إبراهيم:36]، أي: اغفر له وارحمه. وهذا عيسى عليه السلام  قال:  إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ  فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [المائدة:118]، وما قال: اغفر  لهم، وإنما  إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ  [المائدة:118]، فمن  يعترض عليك؟ هم عبيدك ولك أن تعذبهم،  وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ  أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  [المائدة:118].وهنا يبكي رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ويذكر موقف الرسولين الكريمين ويدعو لهذه الأمة بالمغفرة  والرحمة، ويشفع لها في عرصات القيامة.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا  وإياكم بما ندرس ونسمع، وأن يغفر ذنوبنا، وأن يستر عيوبنا، وأن يفرج  كروبنا، وأن يشفي أمراضنا، وأن يجمعنا دائماً على ذكره وحبه وحب  أوليائه.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                                                                  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (79)  
الحلقة (303)
تفسير سورة النساء  (82)


جاءت هذه الآيات تكذيباً لليهود الذين زعموا أنه لم يوح إلى أحد من البشر  غير موسى عليه السلام، فذكر الله عدداً من الأنبياء والرسل، ثم أخبر نبيه  عن وجود آخرين لم يقصهم عليه أرسلهم سبحانه إلى أقوامهم، وفوق ذلك أخبره  أنه كلم موسى تكليماً، فأسمعه كلامه بدون واسطة، فكيف ينكر اليهود ذلك كله،  وقد بعث الله الرسل مبشرين لمن آمن بالجنة، ومنذرين من أشرك وكفر بالنار.                     
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا رجاءنا  إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة  الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:   إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ  وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا   *   وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ  نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا   *  رُسُلًا  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ  حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   *  لَكِنِ  اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:163-166].                               
 تقرير الوحي الإلهي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه  الآيات الخمس الكريمة ترد على أهل الكتاب دعاواهم بأن الرسول النبي الخاتم  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بنبي ولا رسول، وادعوا أنه ليس هناك من يشهد  له بالنبوة ولا بالرسالة، أما الأنبياء الصادقون قبله فقد كانوا يتواجدون  في الوقت الواحد أو في البلد الواحد فيشهد هذا لهذا، وهذا الذي يدعي النبوة  ليس هناك من يشهد له بأنه نبي أو رسول، فجاءت هذه الآيات تبطل تلك الدعاوى  وتجتثها من أصولها، وحسبنا أن يشهد الله عز وجل له، ثم أبعد شهادة الله  تطلبون شهادة؟! ما قيمة شهادة العباد بالنسبة إلى شهادة رب العباد؟! فهيا  بنا نتدارس هذه الآيات تدبراً وتأملاً.قوله:  إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ   [النساء:163]، هذا إخباره تعالى عن نفسه،  إِنَّا ، أي: رب العزة والجلال  والكمال،  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ ، أي: هذا القرآن الكريم، وهذه الشرائع  وهذه الأحكام وهذه الآداب، فهل كنت يا محمد تعلم شيئاً من ذلك؟ وهل كان أحد  يعرف أن النبي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم -قبل أن نبأه الله بعد أن بلغ  الأربعين من السنين من عمره- سيكون رسولاً؟ إذاً من أوحى إليه بهذا  القرآن؟! إنه الله تعالى، وليس هذا ببدع ولا بغريب، إذ أوحينا إليك كما  أوحينا إلى الرسل والأنبياء من قبلك، فأية غرابة في هذا الباب ما دام أن  الله عز وجل يوحي إلى الأنبياء والمرسلين وأنتم تعترفون بذلك؟! فلمَ إذاً  ينفى الوحي عن النبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله نوح عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                 كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  [النساء:163]، وقد علمنا  ومن حقنا أن نعلم أن نوحاً كان أول رسول حمل الرسالة إلى البشرية وهي  متورطة في الشرك والآثام، وأما ما قبل نوح وهما إدريس عليه السلام وشيث من  ولد آدم، فما كانوا في أمم أشركت بالله عز وجل غيره وعبدت سواه، وكسلت  وهبطت حتى ينقذها الله بنبوة ورسالة، أما نوح عليه السلام فحسبنا أنه أرسل  إلى قوم يعبدون خمسة تماثيل، وهذه التماثيل الخمسة هم في الواقع عباد  صالحون، وهم: ود، وسواع، ويغوث، ويعوق، ونسر، إذ قال تعالى حاكياً قولهم:   وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ  [نوح:23]، أي: لا تتركن،  آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلا  تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا   [نوح:23]، فهؤلاء قد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا  عباداً صالحين، فلما ماتوا وضعوا على قبورهم تماثيل تمثلهم بحجة الرغبة في  العبادة والطاعة والإقبال على الله تعالى، والتوسل والاقتداء بهؤلاء  الصالحين، لكن مع مرور الزمان جاء جيل ظنهم أنهم آلهة وعبدوهم من دون الله  تعالى، ولهذا حذرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل عمل من شأنه أن يتولد  عنه الشرك والعياذ بالله.                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله إبراهيم وأبنائه عليهم السلام  
                                وأما إبراهيم عليه السلام فهو أبو الأنبياء، وعامة أنبياء  بني إسرائيل من ولد إبراهيم عليه السلام، ومعنى إبراهيم باللغة السريانية:  الأب الرحيم، وقد كلفه الله بأوامر فنهض بها فاستوجب بذلك الإمامة، ولنقرأ  قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ  فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا  [البقرة:124]،  ونذكر من هذا أنه كلفه بأن يذبح ولده إسماعيل قرباناً لله رب العالمين، فما  تردد في ذلك أبداً، بل أطاع ربه ووضع طفله إسماعيل بين يديه ليذبحه تقرباً  إلى ربه عز وجل.واليهود والنصارى لا يجحدون نبوته، إذ الكل يؤمن بإبراهيم  نبياً ورسولاً، وإسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم الخليل، وهو ابن هاجر التي أهداها  ملك مصر إلى سارة زوج إبراهيم وابنة عمه، فتسراها إبراهيم فأنجبت له  إسماعيل، ثم بعد فترة أنجبت له إسحاق، وإسحاق هو ابن سارة وقد ولد بعد  إسماعيل، قال تعالى:  فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ  إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  [هود:71]، ويعقوب هو ابن إسحاق، وهذه تسمى بالبشرى  المزدوجة، أي: بشره بولد يولد له ويكبر ويتزوج ويولد له ولد آخر، وهذا لا  يقدره عليه إلا الله تعالى.                                                                      
 بيان من هم الأسباط عليهم السلام                                                                                                    
                                وأما الأسباط فهم أحفاد يعقوب عليه السلام، والأسباط جمع:  سبط، والحقيقة هو ابن الابن، وهؤلاء الأسباط كانوا اثني عشر رجلاً، وكانوا  أنبياء، واليهود يعرفون هذا ويؤمنون به.                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام 
                                وأما عيسى عليه السلام فهو روح الله وكلمته، وعبد الله  ورسوله، وقد أراد الله عز وجل أن يخلق هذا المخلوق على خلاف سنته في تواجد  بني آدم وتكاثرهم في الأرض، فأمر الله تعالى ملكه جبريل عليه السلام أن  ينفخ في كُمِّ درع أم عيسى مريم عليها السلام، وبالفعل نفخ في كم الدرع  فسرت النفخة -وهي روح- فدخلت في جوف مريم عليها السلام، وما هي إلا أن  هزَّها الطلق وألجأها إلى مكان لتلد فيه تحت نخلة في قريتهم التي كانوا  بها، فكان عيسى بكلمة التكوين، أي: كن، فكان، والذي عليه أكثر أهل العلم:  أنه ما مكث في بطنها أكثر من ساعات، وتجلت حقيقة أنه عبد الله ورسوله في  أنه وهو يرضع قالت لهم أمه: اسألوه، فأنطقه الله فقال:  قَالَ إِنِّي  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي  مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا  دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا  شَقِيًّا   *  وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ  وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا  [مريم:30-33]، ثم قال الله تعالى:  ذَلِكَ  عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  [مريم:34]، وقد أنزل الله عليه الإنجيل، والإنجيل  بعد التوراة، إذ إن بني إسرائيل كانوا يعيشون على التوراة التي أوحاها الله  إلى موسى الكريم منذ قرون، لكن الله نسخ بالإنجيل بعض الأحكام التي كانت  في التوراة، وأقر أحكاماً أخرى، وأضاف أيضاً إلى ذلك أحكاماً أخرى، لكن لا  منافاة بين التوراة والإنجيل.وقد ولد عيسى في بيت لحم، وأخذ الخصوم  يحاربونه، بل أدى بهم الحال إلى أن عزموا على قتله، وبالفعل حاصروه في بيته  ورفعه الله تعالى من روزنة البيت وألقى الشبه على رئيس الشرطة الذي دخل  ليخرجه، فلما تباطأ دخلوا عليه فألقوا القبض على ذاك الشرطي أو المسئول  وظنوه عيسى، فأخذوه وصلبوه وقتلوه، وهم مختلفون هل هو عيسى أو لا؟ أما عيسى  فقد رفعه الله تعالى إليه، قال تعالى:  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:158].وقد آمن بعيسى عليه  السلام بعض الصلحاء والمعروفين بالحواريين، وأحداثهم في سورة المائدة وفي  غيرها، والشاهد عندنا: أن عيسى رفع إلى الملكوت الأعلى، والحواريون نشروا  دعوته التوحيدية الإسلامية في جنوب أوروبا، وانتشرت الدعوة الإسلامية التي  جاء بها عيسى عليه السلام، فكاد اليهود ومكروا فبعثوا بولس، وأخذ يتقرب إلى  الحاكم المسيحي، واستطاع أن يفسد الديانة المسيحية كما كانت على عهد عيسى،  حتى قيل: لم يعبد النصارى ربهم عبادة حقيقية تزكي نفوسهم وتؤهلهم للجنة  إلا سبعين سنة، ويدل لذلك أن الإنجيل الآن هو خمسة أناجيل، بل قد عبثوا  بالإنجيل فقسموه إلى أكثر من خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً، ثم بمرور الأيام  والفضيحة اجتمعوا وحولوا الخمسة والثلاثين إلى خمسة أناجيل.إذاً: الذي مكر  بالمسيحيين هم اليهود، ولا زالوا إلى اليوم يمكرون بأي دين يظهر؛ لأنهم  يريدون أن يكونوا هم أهل الدين فقط، كما قد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن عيسى سينزل من الملكوت الأعلى في آخر أيام هذه الحياة، وإنا  لمنتظرون، وسوف ينزل فيحكم ويملأ الأرض عدلاً بعد أن ملئت جوراً وظلماً،  ولكن العلامة المؤكدة له ولظهوره أن تتغير أحوال المسلمين، ويحكمهم إمام  صالح اسمه محمد بن عبد الله المهدي، وينزل عيسى والمهدي يؤم ويحكم هذه  الأمة، وإذا نزل عيسى فقد أغلق باب التوبة، فالمؤمن مؤمن، والكافر كافر،  والبار بار، والفاجر فاجر؛ لأنها العلامة الكبرى من علامات قيام الساعة.                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله أيوب عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                وأما أيوب عليه السلام فقد ذكر تعالى قصته وأنه مرض ثمانية  عشر سنة، ثم سأل ربه بتلك الدعوة:  أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ  أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ  [الأنبياء:83]، فاستجاب الله له وكشف ضره.                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله يونس عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                وأما يونس عليه السلام فقد قال فيه نبينا: ( لا تفضلوني  على ابن متَّى )؛ لأن يونس باللغة السائدة إن صح التعبير فشل في الدعوة وما  استطاع مقاومة المعاندين والمشركين من قومه، فما كان منه إلا أن تركهم  وخرج من بلادهم، ولم يثبت كثبوت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك خاف الرسول  على أصحابه من أن يقولوا: إن يونس قد ضعف أو أن يونس كذا وكذا، فقال عليه  الصلاة والسلام: ( لا تفضلوني على يونس بن متَّى )، ولما ملَّ يونس وسئم من  عناد قومه وانصرافهم عنه ومقاومتهم لدعوته ترك البلاد وخرج، فلما وصل إلى  شاطئ البحر صادف السفينة تريد أن تقلع فركب معهم، والتدبير لله عز وجل،  ولما أصبحوا في البحر قال ربان السفينة: إن الشحنة أو الحمولة ثقيلة،  فخيروا أنفسكم، إما أن تسقطوا واحداً منكم وإما أن تغرقوا كلكم، فأقرعوا  فيما بينهم فخرجت القرعة على يونس، قال تعالى مصوراً ذلك:  فَسَاهَمَ  فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ  [الصافات:141]، فما كان منهم إلا أن ربطوه  بحبل ورموه في البحر، فأمر الله سمكة من السمك العظيم أن تفتح فاها ليدخل  يونس في بطنها،  وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   *  إِذْ أَبَقَ  إِلَى الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ   *  فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ    *  فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ  [الصافات:139-142]، ثم أخذ  يسبح: سبحان ربي العظيم، سبحان ربي العظيم، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت  من الظالمين، فلما سمعت ملائكة العرش صوت يونس في قعر البحر وفي بطن الحوت  شفعوا له عند الله تعالى، فأمر الله تعالى تلك السمكة أن تلفظه على شاطئ  البحر، وكان قد نضج لحمه من حرارة بطن الحوت، إذ إن من يمكث كذا يوماً أو  أسبوعاً في بطن الحوت فإن لحمه سيتهرى، وبعد أن ألقته السمكة على الشاطئ  شاء الله أن ينبت عليه شجرة اليقطين، وذلك لتصبح كمستشفى خاصاً بنبي الله  يونس، وتعرفون ورق الدباء؟ إذ إنه ورق ناعم والذباب لا يقع عليه، كما سخر  الله له واحدة من الغزلان تأتي بنفسها وتدني بثديها ويرضع منها، فهذا غذاؤه  وهذا دواؤه حتى تماثل للشفاء، ولنقرأ ذلك:  فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاءِ  وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ   *  وَأَنْبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِنْ يَقْطِينٍ   [الصافات:145-146]، ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب اليقطين، أي:  يحب ثمره وهو الدباء، وكان يلتقطها من حافتي القصعة، وهي ناعمة حقيقة، ولا  ألذ منها إذا أُحسن طبخها.ولما تماثل للشفاء عاد إلى قومه، فوجدهم ينتظرونه  بفارغ الصبر، قال تعالى:  فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ   *   وَأَنْبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِنْ يَقْطِينٍ   *  وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ  إِلَى مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ   *  فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ  إِلَى حِينٍ  [الصافات:145-148]، فلم تؤمن أمة بكاملها إلا أمة يونس، إذ ما  من أمة بعث الله فيها رسولاً أو نبأ نبياً إلا آمن البعض وكفر البعض إلا  أمة يونس فقد آمنوا عن آخرهم، وكان عددهم مائة ألف وزيادة،  فَآمَنُوا  فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ  [الصافات:148]، أي: إلى نهاية آجالهم وإلا  استوجبوا العذاب، وقال العلماء: لما خرج يونس من بلادهم تجلت سحب سوداء في  سماء تلك المدينة، فنصح بعض المصلحين في تلك الأمة أن العذاب قد قرب، وأن  عليهم أن يتوبوا إلى الله تعالى، وأن يصرخوا بين يديه، فتقول الروايات:  أبعدوا الأطفال عن أمهاتهم ليصرخوا وليبكوا، وحتى الحيوانات أبعدوا صغارها  عن كبارها، وضجت البلاد كلها بالبكاء لله عز وجل، فتقشعت تلك السحب وآمنوا،  وهذا تدبير من رب العزة والجلال، فعاد يونس فإذا بهم يستقبلونه بحفاوة  ويقبلونه.                                                                     
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله هارون عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                وأما هارون فهو أخو موسى عليه السلام، وقد ولد قبل موسى  بسنة أو بسنتين في العام الذي كان لا يقتل فيه ذكور بني إسرائيل من قبل  جنود فرعون، والسبب في ذلك: أن السحرة أو رجال السياسة قالوا لفرعون: إن  دولتك أو سلطانك سيكون زوالها على يد هذه الفئة من بني إسرائيل؛ لأنهم  أولاد الأنبياء، ولا بد وأن يكون لهم يوم يملكون، وقد حصلت أيضاً تجربة وهي  أنه لما قدم موسى إلى فرعون وهو يحبو، فإذا به يحاول أن يقف فمسك بلحية  فرعون وجذبها، فتطير فرعون وقال: إذاً هذا هو، وهم بذبحه، وهذا مبين في  سورة القصص، فشفعت له آسية وقالت: جربه أو امتحنه، فامتحنوه فجاءوا بطبق  فيه جمر وآخر فيه تمر، وقالوا: إن تناول التمر فهو واع وبصير وقد أراد  إهانة فرعون بجذب لحيته، وإن تناول الجمر فهو صغير لا يفرق ولا يميز بين  الحسن والقبيح، فأخذ الجمر وألقاها في فمه فكانت سبب لُكنة لسانه، ولما كبر  موسى وحمل الرسالة عابه فرعون بهذه اللكنة، إذ لم يكن فصيحاً.وعلى كلٍ لما  أصدر فرعون أمره بقتل ذكور بني إسرائيل قام رجال الدولة وقالوا: ستنتهي  اليد العاملة إذا قضينا على بني إسرائيل كلهم، فمن الرأي أن عاماً نقتل  وعاماً نعفي، ففي عام الإعفاء ولد هارون، وفي عام القتل ولد موسى، فأوحى  الله تعالى إليها بما بينه في كتابه العزيز: أن ضعيه في التابوت وألقيه في  اليم إلى آخر القصة.إذاً: هارون هو أخو موسى وشقيقه، وموسى هو الذي سأل ربه  أن ينبئه ويرسله معه، وقد استجاب الله عز وجل له، وخلف موسى في بني  إسرائيل أيام ذهابه إلى المناجاة، ومات في التيه في صحراء سينا قبل موسى،  وقد اتهم اليهود موسى بقتل أخيه، وهذه من أخلاقهم إلى الآن.                                                                     
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                وأما سليمان عليه السلام فهو ابن داود عليه السلام، وهو  أحد ثلاثة الذين ملّكهم الله المعمورة من أقصاها إلى أقصاها، وهم: ذو  القرنين، وسليمان، وبختنصر، كما أنه أوتي من الكمالات ما لم يؤتها غيره،  ومنها: أنه يفهم نطق الطير، قال:  وعُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ   [النمل:16]، فإذا صاح الطير فإنه يعرف ما يقول، وهذه من أعظم الكرامات  والمعجزات،  وعُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ  [النمل:16].ومما يذكر عن فهمه  للطير أنه سئل مرة عن صياح صرد وهو طائر معروف إلى الآن، فقال لهم: يقول:  لدوا للموت وابنوا للخراب، وهي كلمة حق، أي: لدوا أيها الوالدين من الرجال  والنساء للموت، إذ لو لم نلد ماذا سيأخذ الموت؟ والذين يبنون العمارات  والمنازل إنما يبنونها لتكون خراباً وإن بلغت عنان السماء، بل والله لا بد  وأن تئول إلى خراب، وكانت هذه موعظة عجيبة من هذا الطائر.                                                                      
 نبذة مختصرة عن نبي الله داود عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                               وأما داود عليه السلام هو أبو سليمان عليه السلام، وقصته  موجزة في سورة البقرة، وهو أنه كان في جيش يقوده طالوت لقتال جالوت، وذلك  أن بني إسرائيل لما استعمروا وشردوا وطردوا كما هي حالهم في وقت مضى، سألوا  الله عز وجل بواسطة نبي من أنبيائهم أن يملك عليهم رجلاً يجاهدون معه  ويستردون ملكهم ويعودون إلى ديارهم، وهذا مبين بإجمال في سورة البقرة، قال  تعالى:  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ  يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ  [البقرة:248] الآية، ثم جاءهم الأمر من الله بأن  فلاناً هو الذي سيقودكم، فحملهم الكبر وقالوا: كيف يحكمنا هذا ويقودنا ولم  يؤت كذا وكذا من المال والجسم، فألزمهم الله بقبول ولايته، وذلك أنه  أعطاهم آية يندهشون أمامها ويسلمون له، وهذه الآية هي أن الملائكة تأتيهم  بالتابوت من أرض بابل بالعراق التي احتلها العدو، وبالفعل جاء التابوت وفيه  آثار موسى وهارون، فما كان منهم إلا أن سلموا له، أي: سلموا بقيادة طالوت  لهم، ومشى معهم ليحارب من احتل بلادهم، وامتحنهم في الطريق ليرى الصابر من  العاجز الجزع الذي لا يقاوم ولا يقاتل، فقال لهم: سوف نمر بنهر فلا تشربوا  منه، ومن أُلجئ واضطر إلى الشرب فلا يزيد على غرفة يغرفها بيده، وما إن  وصلوا إلى النهر حتى أكبوا عليه كالبهائم، ولم ينج إلا ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر  رجلاً على عدة أهل بدر، والباقون قال لهم: أنتم لا تصلحون للقتال، فعادوا  منهزمين قرابة أربعين ألفاً، وقاتل طالوت بثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً  وانتصر، وسبب الانتصار هو أن جالوت خرج من جيشه يطالب المبارزة، وكان  جباراً من الجبابرة، فنادى طالوت: من يبارزه؟ من يبارزه؟ فما استطاع أحد أن  يخرج إليه، فخرج إليه داود وكان شاباً صغيراً، فتقاتلا فنصره الله على  جالوت، ومن ثم رفعه الله تعالى، وأصبح ولي عهد ثم أصبح هو الملك، وأوحى  الله إليه ونبأه وأرسله.ومما أعلمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن داود  أنه كان يأكل من عمل يده، وكان يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوم، ومع هذا كان لا يقعد  عن الجهاد، وقد كان ينسج الدروع، قال تعالى:  وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ  لَبُوسٍ لَكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ  [الأنبياء:80]، أي: لتحفظكم من عدوكم، وهنا  يروى أن لقمان الحكيم عليه السلام مر بداود وهو عند منزله ينسج الدروع  للقتال ويبيعها، فوقف لقمان وهم أن يسأله لماذا هذه؟ أو ماذا تصنع بها؟  فأدركته الحكمة فسكت، فلما فرغ داود من نسج الدرع أخذ يقيسه على جسمه، ثم  قال: نعم لبوس الحرب أنتِ، فقال لقمان عليه السلام: الصمت حكمة وقليل  فاعله، إذ لو ما صمت وسأل كان أهان نفسه وأذلها، وسأل عما لا يعنيه ولا  حاجة له به، لكن لما صبر وصمت وآثر الصمت على النطق استفاد العلم بدون ما  سأل.كما أن داود عليه السلام حكم فترة من الزمن، ولما توفي ولى ولده  سليمان، وهناك أيضاً حادثة أشير إليها وهي أن سليمان كان أمام المحكمة وهو  طفل يلعب مع الأولاد، فاختصمت امرأتان في طفل لهما، فلم خرجتا من مجلس  القضاء سألهما سليمان: بم حكم أبي؟ قالوا: حكم بكذا وكذا، والقضية هي أن  امرأتين نامتا في مكان ما، فجاء فاختطف ذئب أو حيوان فأخذ أحد الطفلين  لهما، ولما استيقظت إحداهن وجدت أن طفلها غير موجود، فضمت إليها طفل  جارتها، وقالت: هذا ولدي، فبكت الأولى وترافعا وتقاضيا عند الملك داود،  فحكم بالطفل للكبرى اجتهاداً، إذ الصغيرة لا يمكن أن تصدق، ثم كيف تلد وهي  لازالت صغيرة؟ بينما الكبرى معقول أن تكون هي أمه، فقال سليمان لأبيه: اذبح  هذا الولد، فالتي ترضى بذبحه ليست بأمه، فلما قال: هاتوا الولد ليذبح،  صاحت الأم وقالت: لا يذبح، إنه ليس بولدي، بينما الأخرى قدمته ليذبح، إذ لو  كان طفلها وفلذة كبدها فإنها لا تعطيه ليذبح.وهناك حادثة أخرى وهي حادثة  الزرع، وقد قال الله فيها كما في سورة الأنبياء:  فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا  سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا  [الأنبياء:79]، والشاهد  عندنا هو أن سليمان تربى في حجر داود، وكان من أنبياء الله ورسله.                                                                     
                                                              بيان المراد بالزبور في قوله تعالى: (وآتينا داود زبوراً)                                                                                                    
                                وقوله تعالى:  وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا  [النساء:163]،  والزبور هو الكتاب، وهو مأخوذ من الزبر الذي هو الكتب، والزبور مائة  وخمسون سورة، وليس فيه حكم ولا حلال ولا حرام، وإنما هو حكم ومواعظ،  والتوراة هي التي تطبق ويحكم بها وتنفذ أحكام الله فيها، أما الزبور فهو  كتاب فقط فيه عظات وحكم فقط، وكان داود عليه السلام إذا قرأه بصوته الحسن  يلتف حوله الإنس والجن والطير والحيوان.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ورسلاً قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلاً لم نقصصهم عليك ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا  لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا   [النساء:164]. وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ   [النساء:164]، أي: ورسلاً أرسلناهم يا نبينا وقصصنا عليك قصصهم في القرآن  الكريم.  وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ  [النساء:164]؛ لأنه لا  فائدة من ذكر قصصهم، إذ لا يستفيد منها شيئاً، مع أن هناك أمماً في شرق  أوروبا وفي الصين وفي اليابان وفي مناطق بعيدة ما أوحى الله تعالى على  نبينا من شأنهم شيئاً، إذ ليس هناك فائدة في ذلك، لكن الجهات القريبة من  الجزيرة هي التي ينتفع أهل القرآن بمعرفة قصصها، وإلا ما من أمة إلا وقد  نبأ الله فيها وأرسل إليها رسولاً، بل ما خلت أمة من نذير قط، لكن الذي ذكر  تعالى لنا هذه المنطقة حول الشرق الأوسط، أما الرسل الذين أرسلوا خارج  الشرق الأقصى أو الغرب الأبعد فما ذكر تعالى عنهم شيئاً، ولكن نؤمن إيماناً  يقينياً أنه ما من أمة إلا وقد خلا فيها نذير، ولهذا قال تعالى:   وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ  [النساء:164]؛ لأنه لا فائدة في  قصصهم والتحدث عنهم؛ لأن العرب واليهود وغيرهم ما عرفوا هؤلاء ولا سمعوا  عنهم، فما يستفيدون من قصصهم والحديث عنهم.ثم قال تعالى:  وَكَلَّمَ  اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا  [النساء:164]، وهذه حجة أخرى، إذ إن اليهود  يعترفون بأن موسى عليه السلام الكليم قد كلمه الله كفاحاً بلا واسطة في جبل  الطور، وهذا الذي كلم موسى تكليماً لا يرسل نبياً آخر محمداً ويوحي إليه،   وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا  [النساء:164]، و(تكليماً) مصدر  لتأكيد الكلام لا مجرد إيحاء وإعلام سريع، وإنما كان كلاماً حقيقة، ويدل  لذلك أنه لما سمع موسى كلام ربه قال:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ   [الأعراف:143]، فلولا أنه سمع كلام الله حقيقة ما كانت تتطلع نفسه إلى رؤية  الله عز وجل،  أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ  انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ  [الأعراف:143]، فعجز عن رؤية الجبل لما تهدم  وتحطم.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (رسلاً مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل ...)                 
            رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ  عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:165]. رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  [النساء:165]،  أي: مبشرين أهل الإيمان وصالحي الأعمال، ومنذرين أهل الشرك والذنوب  والآثام، وعلة ذلك:  لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ  بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ  [النساء:165]، فلولا الرسل الذين يُرسلون لكان لأهل  البلاد حجة يوم القيامة ولقالوا: يقولون: ما جاءنا من نذير، وبالتالي فكيف  نعبدك؟ ما بلغنا أمرك ولا نهيك، فلمَ تؤاخذنا؟ إذاً فلقطع هذه الحجة ما خلت  أمة إلا وأرسل الله فيها رسولاً أو بعث فيها رسولاً،  رُسُلًا  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ  حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ  [النساء:165]، وحتى الأمم التي تُهلك وتدمر، ما  دمر الله أمة ولا قرية ولا أهلك بلاداً إلا بعد إقامة الحجة عليها، أو قبل  أن يرسل الرسول ويدعوهم ما أهلك الله أمة لا بالجوع ولا بالمرض ولا بغير  ذلك. وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:165]، غالباً قاهراً لا  يمانع فيما يريد أن يفعله، وحكيماً في كل أفعاله، إن أعطى لحكمة، وإن منع  لأخرى، وإن أعز لحكمة، وإن أذل لحكمة، لا يصدر أبداً أمره إلا مع حكمة  مسلَّمة لا ينازع فيها العقلاء.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
            لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ  بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا   [النساء:166]. لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ  [النساء:166]، يا بني إسرائيل! يا  من أنكرتم على محمد نبوته ورسالته، وقلتم: من يشهد له؟! فمثلاً داود شهد  لسليمان، ويحيى شهد لزكريا، ومحمد من يشهد له؟ لا أحد، إذاً تريدون من يشهد  له؟ الله هو الذي شهد له، أبعد شهادة الله تطلبون شهادة؟! إن شهادة البشر  كلهم لا تساوي شهادة الله؛ لأن الله عليم حكيم. لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ  بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ  [النساء:166]، أنك أهْلٌ  لهذه الوظيفة، وأنك متهيئ لحمل هذه الرسالة،  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ   [النساء:166]، أيضاً،  يَشْهَدُونَ  [النساء:166]، أبعد شهادة الملائكة  تطلبون شهادة؟ إن جبريل هو الذي يأتي بالقرآن، فكيف لا تُقبل شاهدته؟!   وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:166].                                                                  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          نسمع بعد هذه البيانات موجز لهذه الآيات فلنتأمل.                               
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال الشارح: [ روي أن اليهود عليهم لعائن الله لما سمعوا  ما أنزل الله تعالى فيهم في الآية السابقة أنكروا أن يكون هذا وحياً،  وقالوا: لم يوح الله تعالى إلى غير موسى ]، أي: لما نزلت الآيات الأولى  وأبطلت حجتهم،  فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا  [النساء:160] إلى غير  ذلك، ذكر أربعة أو خمسة عيوب من عيوبهم، فقالوا: ما نسلم أن هذا يوحى إليه،  إذ ما أوحى الله إلا إلى موسى فقط.قال: [ فرد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله:   إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ [النساء:163] ]، فأي حجة بقيت لهم؟ قال: [  فذكر عدداً من الأنبياء، ثم قال: ورسلاً، أي: وأرسلنا رسلاً قد قصصناهم  عليك من قبل، أي: قص عليه أسماءهم وبعض ما جرى لهم مع أممهم، وهم يبلغون  دعوة ربهم، وأرسل رسلاً لم يقصصهم عليه، وفوق ذلك أنه كلم موسى تكليماً،  فأسمعه كلامه بلا واسطة، فكيف ينكر اليهود ذلك ويزعمون أنه ما أنزل الله  على بشر من شيء، وقد أرسلهم تعالى رسلاً مبشرين من آمن وعمل صالحاً بالجنة،  ومنذرين من كفر وأشرك وعمل سوءاً بالنار، وما فعل ذلك إلا لقطع حجة الناس  يوم القيامة، حتى لا يقولوا: ربنا ما أرسلت إلينا رسولاً، هذا معنى قوله  تعالى:  رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ  عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ [النساء:165]، أي: بعد إرسالهم،   وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا ، غالباً لا يمانع في شيء أراده،  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:165]، في أفعاله وتدبيره.هذا بعض ما تضمنته الآيات الثلاث، أما  الآية الرابعة، وهي قوله تعالى:  لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ  إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى  بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا [النساء:166].فقد روي أن يهوداً جمعهم النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأبلغهم أنه رسول الله صدقاً وحقاً، ودعاهم إلى الإيمان به وبما  جاء به من الدين الحق، فقالوا: من يشهد لك بالرسالة إذ كانت الأنبياء توجد  في وقت واحد فيشهد بعضهم لبعض، وأنت من يشهد لك؟ فأنزل الله تعالى قوله:   لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ [النساء:166]، يريد بإنزال  الكتاب إليك شهادة منه لك بالنبوة والرسالة ]، أي: كيف ينزل عليه الكتاب  وما هو برسول ولا نبي؟ لا يعقل هذا أبداً.قال: [ وبكل ما تحتاج إليه  البشرية في إكمالها وإسعادها، إذ حوى هذا الكتاب أعظم تشريع تعجز البشرية  لو اجتمعت أن تأتي بمثله، أليس هذا كافياً في الشهادة لك بالنبوة والرسالة؟  بلى، والملائكة أيضاً يشهدون،  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا [النساء:166]،  فلا تُطلب شهادة بعد شهادته تعالى لو كانوا يعقلون ].                                                                     
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: تقرير مبدأ الوحي الإلهي  ]، أي: تقرير وجود وحي يوحيه الله تعالى إلى من يصطفي من الناس، فما من نبي  إلا وأوحى الله إليه، ومعنى الإيحاء: الإعلام السريع الخفي يقع في قلب  الرجل فيفهم عن الله تعالى ما طلب منه، إذ إن الله يعد الإنسان إعداد خاصاً  بتطهير روحه وتزكية نفسه، ثم يلقي إليه بذلك الحكم أو المعنى فيجده في  نفسه وهو موقن بأن هذا كلام الله تعالى، كما تسمع أخاك يكلمك فلا تشك أبداً  في أنه كلمك، والله عز وجل قد كلم موسى وكلم نبينا محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم كفاحاً، أي: وجهاً لوجه، إلا أن نبينا في الملكوت الأعلى وموسى في  الملكوت الأسفل، كما أنه كان سبحانه يبعث بالملك فيكلمه نيابة عن  الله.والشاهد عندنا: تقرير مبدأ الوحي، والوحي قد انقطع، إذ آخر من يوحى  إليهم الأنبياء وخاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال: [ ثانياً: أول الرسل  نوح عليه السلام، وآخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثالثاً: إثبات صفة الكلام  لله تعالى ]، إذ الله يتكلم، فقد كلم موسى، وكلم محمداً، وكلم من شاء أن  يكلم من أنبيائه ورسله، وصفة الكلام صفة كمال لا صفة نقصان، لكن لا يخطر  ببالك أن كلام الله ككلامك، إذ الله عز وجل سميع بصير، فهل يخطر ببال عاقل  أن سمع الله كسمع المخلوق أو بصره كبصر المخلوق؟ مستحيل أبداً.ودائماً  اجعلوا هذه الظلة على رءوسكم:  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ  [الشورى:11]،  فاذكر يد الله، وقدم الله، وكلام الله تعالى، وكل ما أخبر به الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم عن ربنا، ولكن لا يخطر ببالك شيء اسمه يشبه كلام الله أو  ذات الله أو صفات الله، إذ سبحانه وتعالى  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ  [الشورى:11].قال: [ رابعاً: بيان الحكمة في إرسال الرسل، وهي قطع الحجة على  الناس يوم القيامة ]، فلو سئلت: لم يرسل الله الرسل؟ لكان الجواب: من أجل  ألا يحتج الناس يوم القيامة لما يأتي الحساب والجزاء فيقولون: ربنا ما  أرسلت إلينا رسولاً، لم تعذبنا؟ فإرسال الرسل من أجل قطع الحجة على البشر  يوم القيامة، وهذا الوجه الأول، والوجه الثاني: إرسال الرسل من أجل هداية  الخلق وإصلاحهم وإكمالهم وإسعادهم، لا لمجرد العبادة فقط.قال: [ خامساً:  شهادة الرب تبارك وتعالى والملائكة بنبوة خاتم الأنبياء ورسالته ] وتذكرون  شهادة الله لنفسه:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ [آل عمران:18]، فهذه شهادة الله عز وجل  لنفسه، وهو أعلم بنفسه وبخلقه وكائناته أنه لا إله إلا هو، لكن لو قيل لك:  كيف عرفت أنه لا إله إلا الله؟ فأيسر جواب أن تقول: لأن الله قد شهد بذلك،  وملائكته شهدوا بذلك، وأهل العلم شهدوا بذلك، فكيف لا أشهد أنا؟ هل أنا  أعلم منهم؟مرة أخرى: هذه الجملة:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ [آل عمران:18]، أكبر حجة لك  إذا سئلت: كيف شهدت أن لا إله إلا الله؟ فتقول: أنا شهدت ذلك بشهادة الله  وبشهادة ملائكته وأنبيائه ورسله؛ لأن أهل العلم هم الأنبياء والرسل، فهل  تقبل شهادة بعد شهادة الله تعالى؟قال: [ خامساً: شهادة الرب تبارك وتعالى  والملائكة بنبوة خاتم الأنبياء ورسالته ]، إذاً فكيف يكفر به النصارى أو  اليهود، والله يشهد له بأنه نبيه ورسوله فقال:  لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ  [النساء:166]؟!قال: [ سادساً: ما حواه القرآن من تشريع وما ضمه بين دفتيه  من معارف وعلوم أكبر شهادة للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنبوة والرسالة  ]، أي: أن القرآن قد حوى العلوم والمعارف بكل فنونها وأصنافها، وأعظمها  التاريخ البشري، فهل صاحبه لا يكون رسولاً؟! يأتيك ورقة من رجل مكتوب فيها  كلمة فتصدق أن هذا قد بعثه فلان، فكيف إذاً بصاحب هذا الكتاب العظيم الجليل  وتقول ما هو برسول؟! كيف يعقل هذا الكلام؟! ولكن الشهوات والأهواء  والأطماع والعادات السيئة ودفع الشياطين لهم، جعلهم ينكرون الحق، وليس  بعجيباً هذا ولا غريباً، والهداية بيد الله تعالى.فاللهم اهدنا، اللهم  اهدنا، وخذ بأيدينا إلى رضاك يا رب العالمين.وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (80)  
الحلقة (304)
تفسير سورة النساء  (83)


إن الكافرين المعرضين عن منهج الله لا يكتفون بالإعراض عن الحق ورفضه،  وإنما يسعون جاهدين للصد عن سبيل الله ومنع نور الهداية أن يصل إلى الناس،  وليس هذا فحسب بل إنهم يظلمون الناس ممن أرادوا سلوك طريق الهداية،  ويستعملون معهم كل الوسائل الممكنة لردعهم وصدهم عن السبيل، فمن كان هذا  حاله فإنه في ضلال بعيد، ولن يغفر الله له ولن يهديه إلى طريق النجاة،  وإنما سيهديه إلى طريق جهنم التي يستحقها كل من كفر بالله وأعرض عن سبيله.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله قد ضلوا ضلالاً بعيداً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها  نحن مع هذه الآيات من سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، فهيا بنا  نتغنى بتلاوة هذه الآيات الأربع قبل تدريسها ودراستها، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا  لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا   *  إِلَّا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أَبَدًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُوا خَيْرًا  لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:167-170].معاشر المستمعين  والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! إن صاحب هذه الأخبار هو الله جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه، الذي لو قدرناه حق قدره لما استطعنا أن نتكلم ولكنا نقع على  الأرض، ولكن تدبير الله عز وجل، إذ يخبر تعالى ويؤكد خبره فيقول:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:167]، فأولاً: بالله، إذ إنهم جحدوا ألوهيته  لعباده، وجحدوا أسماءه وصفاته، وجحدوا آياته، وجحدوا أقداره وشرائعه  وقوانينه، وجحدوا لقاءه والوقوف بين يديه، فهؤلاء الكفار أضافوا إلى كفرهم  أن صدوا الناس عن سبيل الله حتى لا يؤمنوا به ولا يعبدوه ولا يوحدوه.  وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:167]، وسبيل الله أو الطريق  الموصل إلى الله هو الطريق الموصل إلى رضاه على عباده ثم إنزالهم في جواره  في دار السلام، وهذا الطريق واضح بين على جنباته الأعلام الهادية المرشدة،  ولكن الذين كفروا عموا وصموا وجهلوا، فلهذا صدوا عن سبيل الله تعالى.لكن  أين هذا الطريق الموصل إلى رضا الله وجواره؟ إنه الإسلام، إنه الدين  الإسلامي دين الله الذي ارتضاه للخليقة جمعاء، فقال تعالى:  إِنَّ الدِّينَ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ  [آل عمران:19]، ولا دين سواه، إذ يوصل أصحابه  إلى رضا الله وإلى جواره في دار السلام.وبالأمس كنا مع اليهود والنصارى،  ووقفنا على كفرهم وعنادهم، وقد أبطل الله دعواهم بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم لا شاهد له من الأنبياء يشهد بأنه نبي، فقال تعالى: لكن أنا أشهد، فهل  بقي سؤال بعد هذا؟ أتطلبون من يشهد له بالنبوة من الأنبياء والمرسلين،  والله عز وجل يشهد؟ فأي شهادة تعادل شهادة الله تعالى؟!ولذا كان المفروض أن  يطأطئوا رءوسهم وأن ينحنوا وأن يقولوا: آمنا بالله، شهدنا أن لا إله إلا  الله وأنك يا محمد رسول الله، ولكن أصروا على الكفر والجحود والتكذيب  والعناد، فأصدر الله أحكامه عليهم، فاسمع هذا الحكم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:167]، أي: عن الإسلام،  وذلك بالإشاعات المغرضة والأباطيل الفاسدة والفتاوى المنكرة، إذ هذا موقف  اليهود دائماً وأبداً.  قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:167]، أي:  لا يستطيعون معه الرجعة، إذ قد ضلوا وتاهوا تيهاناً لا يمكنهم العودة معه  إلى بلادهم وديارهم.معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! كثيراً ما نبين الضلال  البعيد بالمعنى القريب، فأقول: نحن الآن بمدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فالشام وراءنا واليمن أمامنا، والغرب عن يميننا والشرق عن شمالنا، فلو أن  شخصاً أراد أن يسافر إلى مكة فاتجه شاماً ومشى يوم وليلة، ثم قيل له: إلى  أين ستذهب؟ فقال: إلى مكة، فقيل له: إن مكة وراءك، فارجع، فقال: الحمد لله  لا زال معي بعض الزاد، وما زلت قادراً على أن أعود، فعاد والحمد الله، لكن  إن مشى وتجاوز الشام ووصل إلى حدود أوروبا، فهل يبقى له زاد؟ ينفد ماءه  وطعامه، ولا يقوى على أن يعود، بل ويهلك هناك وما وصل إلى غايته بعد، ولا  فاز ولا ظفر ببغيته، فهذا هو الضلال البعيد. إذاً: في باب العمل الصالح  والعمل الفاسد، شخص غرته الحياة الدنيا بزخارفها فاطرح في أحضانها يأكل  الربا ويزني ويغني، وسنة كاملة وهو في هذه المحنة، ثم سمع نداء الله فوصل  إلى قلبه أن: يا عبد الله! لم أعرضت عنا وانصرفت عنا؟ ما الذي غرك؟ ما الذي  أصابك؟ ألست المؤمن ابن المؤمنيَن في ديار الإسلام والمسلمين؟ تب إلى  الله، ثم على الفور اغتسل وصرخ بين يدي ربه: أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله  وأتوب إليه، فهذا ضلاله قريب، ولهذا أمكن أن يعود، لكن إن قضى أربعين أو  خمسين سنة في الزنا والجرائم والموبقات والآثام، وأصبحت من طباعه، فإذا لم  يكذب ما يستريح، وإذا لم يفجر ما يسعد، فهذا ضلاله بعيد والعياذ بالله، ولا  يستطيع أن يرجع. ومثال أقرب من هذا: أيام ابتليت هذه الأمة بالتدخين  تقليداً للكافرين؛ لأنهم استعمروهم واستغلوهم وتفوقوا عليهم وعلموهم،  وأصبحوا أئمتهم ومعلميهم، أقبل الناس على التدخين، فكم من شخص لما يسمع  بتحريم التدخين، وأنه لا يحل لمؤمن أن يلوث فمه وهو يجري اسم الله الأعظم  على فيه، فإنه عند باب المسجد يدوس العلبة بنعليه، ويتخلى عنه؛ لأنه ما  تأصل فيه تأصلاً كبيراً، والذي عاش خمسين أو ستين سنة وهو يدخن، وعلبة  السيجارة لا تفارقه عند نومه وعند يقظته، فهذا قل أن يرجع؛ لأن ضلالهم بعيد  والعياذ بالله، فخذوا هذه الحقيقة، إذ إن هؤلاء كفروا وأضافوا إلى الكفر  جريمة أخرى، فما أصبحوا أهلاً أبداً لأن يعودوا إلى الله فيستغفروه ويتوبوا  إليه ويعبدوه، فكفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله.وهنا لطيفة من لطائف العلم وهي:  نحن لسنا بيهود ولا نصارى، لكن ذكر الصد عن سبيل الله يزيد في كفر الكافرين  وبعد البعداء، ولهذا ينبغي أن نفهم أن الله لا يرضى عن عبد يصد آخر عن دين  الله، بل إن هذا مما يغضب الله تعالى علينا ويسخطه، فلنحذر أن يرانا الله  نصرف مؤمناً أو مؤمنة عن دعوة الله، وذلك بأن نزين له القبائح أو نحسن له  الباطل أو نشجعه على فعل منكر مما هو معلوم لدى المستمعين، ولو كان المصدود  ولدك أو امرأتك أو أخاك، إذ المفروض فينا أن ندعو إلى سبيل الله القريب أو  البعيد، فكيف إذا رآنا الله نصرف عباده عن دينه وعبادته؟!وهنا أقول للذين  يستوردون الحرام ويعرضونه على المسلمين ويبيعونه في أسواقهم: إن هؤلاء  يصدون عن سبيل الله وهم لا يشعرون، فالذي يستورد صور الخلاعة والدعارة  ومجلات الباطل والشر والفساد وكتب الإلحاد وما إلى ذلك ليبيعها فيكسب من  ورائها مالاً قد صد عن سبيل الله، وكذلك الذي يستورد أنواع التدخين من  الأفيون والكوكايين والحشيشة وغيرها من أجل المادة ليبيع ويستفيد فقد صد عن  سبيل الله وهو لا يشعر، والذي يفتح دار بغاء أو دار غناء أو دار باطل  ومنكر، ويصد شبيبة المسلمين عن دينهم بما يعرض أمامهم ويزين لهم فقد صد عن  سبيل الله، والذي يبتدع بدعة من البدعة، ويصور له الشيطان خرافة من  الخرافات ويدعي الولاية، وأنه يدعو إلى الرحمن وإلى عبادة الله وهو جاهل ما  عرف الله ولا الطريق إليه، واستغل ذلك الموقف، وأخذ الناس يقبلون يده  ورجله، وهو صارف لهم عن طريق الله، فقد صد عن سبيل الله، نسأل الله تعالى  أن يعافينا مما ابتلى به غيرنا، وألا يرانا نصد عن سبيله لا إنساناً كافراً  ولا مؤمناً. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:167]، فأنى لهم أن يتوبوا ويعودوا؟  وإذا لم يتوبوا ولم يعودوا إلى الله فكيف لهم أن يدخلوا دار السلام بعد  فقدهم هذه الحياة؟! ما إن تؤخذ أرواحهم منهم وتسلب من أبدانهم حتى تلقى في  عالم الشقاء، فمن ينقذها؟وهذا كله منطبق تمام الانطباق على اليهود والنصارى  والمشركين من باب أولى، لكن اليهود والنصارى كفروا وصدوا وصرفوا الناس عن  الإسلام، وإلى الآن النصارى وخاصة المسئولين منهم ورجال الدين يصدون عن  سبيل الله، أما اليهود فلا تسأل.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا وظلموا لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم طريقاً)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ  لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا  [النساء:168]. إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا  [النساء:168]، أي: كفروا وظلموا أنفسهم  وغيرهم، والكفر والظلم لا ينجو صاحبهما، فلو كان كافراً فقط ما ظلم فمن  السهولة أن يعود إلى الطريق ويمشي في طريق السعادة والكمال، لكن كفر وظلم.                               
** تعريف الظلم وبيان خطره على العبد                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هل تعرفون الظلم؟ القاعدة  اللغوية الشرعية هي: أن وضع الشيء في غير موضعه هو الظلم، فإذا سئلت عن  الظلم فقل: هو وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، فعلى سبيل المثال: الآن نحن في هذه  الحلقة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، والملائكة والله تحفنا، والسكينة مشاهدة  نراها، فلا ضجيج ولا صخب ولا بكاء ولا كلام؛ لأن السكينة نزلت علينا،  والرحمة قد غشيتنا بدليل أنه لا يتأذى أحد منا الآن بأي أذى، لكن لو قام  أحدنا وأدخل أصبعيه في أذنه وأخذ يغني في الحلقة، فهذا قد وضع الشيء في غير  موضعه، وهو ظالم، وأوضح من هذا: أن يدفع الرجل من عن يمينه وعن شماله  الجالسين لطلب الهدى وينام بينهم، فهذا قد ظلم، إذ ليس هذا محل النوم، أو  يأتي إلى الشارع ممر المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويضع الحجارة أمامهم، فهذا قد ظلم،  فكيف إذا نام في الشارع؟!ونتتبع ما جاء في الشريعة: الذين يرتكبون الذنوب  كالكذب والسرقة والخيانة والغش والخداع وبغض المؤمنين وسبهم وشتمهم وأخذ  أموالهم والاعتداء على أعراضهم، كل هذه الذنوب سبب في الظلمة والعفن والنتن  الذي يوضع على النفس، إذ المفروض في النفس البشرية أن تبقى طاهرة نقية  كأرواح الملائكة، وذلك في إشراق هذا النور، لكن إن هو ارتكب هذه الذنوب فإن  هذه النفس البشرية تصاب بالظلمة والعفن والنتن، ويكون بهذا قد ظلم نفسه،  إذ بدل أن يزيد في طهرها وصفائها ونورها وإشراقاتها -لأنها تنزل بجوار الله  بعد ساعات أو أيام- فإنه يخبثها ويلوثها فتعفن وتنتن وتصبح مبغوضة لله  وللملائكة، بل ولا يرضاها الله عز وجل أن تكون في جواره أبداً، فنفسك  مظلومة أيها العاصي، فما حملك على أذيتها؟ وهل ترضى من يأتيك بالأوساخ  ويلطخك بها ويلبسك لباس العفن والنتن؟ لا ترضى بذلك؛ لأن هذا ظلم، وهذه  الأوساخ إنما ضعها في المزبلة ولا تحطها عليَّ، إذاً: ونفسك تصرخ فتقول: لم  خبثتني ولوثتني يا ظالم؟معشر المستمعين! تأملوا يفتح الله عليكم، لما يولد  المولود كأن هذه النفس هو هذا النور، إذ لا ذنب عليها أبداً، فلا يعرف  خداعاً ولا غشاً ولا ظلماً ولا شراً ولا فساداً أبداً، وإنما كأرواح  الملائكة، فإذا ترعرع وكبر وأصبح أهلاً لأن يتلقى ما يؤثر على نفسه من خير  أو شر، ثم إذا بلغ وأصبح عاقلاً وارتكب الإثم نكت في قلبه أو على نفسه نكتة  سوداء فيحجبها عن شيء كثير من الخير والنور، وكلما أذنب ذنباً زيد النكت  على القلب، فإذا تكاثرت الذنوب وغشيت النفس وغطتها أصبح لا يعرف المعروف  ولا يؤمن به، وأصبح سلوكه كله سلوك المبطلين الفاجرين المفسدين، فتأثرت  نفسه، إذ إنه هو الذي ظلمها وصب عليها هذه الأوساخ.إذاً: ظلموا أنفسهم  وظلموا غيرهم، وما من ظالم لنفسه إلا وقد ظلم غيره، فالذي يدني الباطل من  الناس ويغريهم عليه ويحرضهم عليه ويزينه لهم حتى يصرفهم عن الصلاة أو عن  العبادة أو عن الطاعة أو عن توحيد الله، فقد ظلم غيره، إذ ما دام أنه قد  ظلم نفسه فسوف يظلم غيره، ولا يوجد ظالم لنفسه إلا وقد ظلم غيره، ونحن في  القرية نبني مسجداً لا نبني ملهى أو ملعباً، وذلك لأننا مسلمون، فإن بنينا  ملعباً أو ملهى فقد ظلمنا أنفسنا وغيرنا.واسمعوا إلى هذا البيان النبوي: (  الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة )، والذي يمشي يوم القيامة في الظلام هل يدخل  الجنة؟ كيف يمشي؟ إليكم هذه الصورة أو هذه الشاشة قرآنية فتأملوها:  يَوْمَ  يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ  [الحديد:13]، فاذكروا هذا أيها  المؤمنون ويا أيتها المؤمنات! إن هذه ساحة فصل القضاء، ساحة العدل والقضاء  الرباني في عرصات القيامة،  يَوْمَ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ  وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ  نُورِكُمْ  [الحديد:13]، كيف هذا؟ لأنهم لما جُمعوا في ساحة فصل القضاء،  فالمنافق مع المؤمن، والموحد مع المشرك، وإذا بالمؤمنين تشرق وجوههم  بالأنوار من آثار هذه العبادات المزكيات للنفوس البشرية، وما إن يراهم  المنافقون الكافرون حتى يقولوا:  انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ   [الحديد:13]؛ لأن وجه هذا المؤمن كأنه البدر، فيقول المنافق والظلمة تعلوه:  انظر إليَّ، فماذا يقول لهم المؤمنون؟  قِيلَ ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا  [الحديد:13]، أي: يقال لهم: يا معاشر من يعيشون في  الظلمة! يا من صرخوا من شدة الظلام وما عرفوا كيف يمشون على الصراط؟   ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا  [الحديد:13]، في أي ساحة؟ هم  يظنون أنهم يرجعون وراءهم في الأرض التي هم عليها، والمراد: عودوا إلى  الدنيا واقتبسوا النور منها، أما في هذا اليوم أو في هذه الحياة فلا يُطلب  النور ولا يُقتبس أبداً، وإنما هذا في الدار الدنيا، فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف وانهوا عن المنكر ووحدوا الله وأخلصوا قلوبكم  ووجوهكم له، ثم تكتسبون هذه الأنوار، إذ إنها ليست هنا في الدار الآخرة،  وما إن رجعوا حتى يضرب بينهم وبين السعداء بسور، قال تعالى:  فَضُرِبَ  بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ  مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ   *  يُنَادُونَهُمْ أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ   [الحديد:13-14]، أي: ألم نكن معكم في المدينة النبوية في بلد كذا؟  قَالُوا  بَلَى  [الحديد:14]، أي: كنتم معنا،  وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنْتُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ  [الحديد:14]، أي: فتنتم أنفسكم بالشهوات والأهواء،  وغرتكم  الحياة الدنيا  [الحديد:14]، فما عبدتم الله عبادة تزكي النفس وتطهر الروح،  وإن عبدتموه تملقاً وخوفاً فقط لا لوجه الله، فتلك العبادة لا تنتج الطاقة  النورانية، بل هي عبادة باطلة.                                                                     
** الشرك بالله من أفظع أنواع الظلم                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن أفظع وأبشع أنواع الظلم الشرك بالله تعالى، وحرام على  مؤمن أو مؤمنة يسمع هذا الكلام ويعرض عنه، ونبرأ إلى الله أن يكون بيننا  هذا، ولكنها الغفلة وعدم المبالاة، وهذه هي الحقيقة أن الظلم أفظع أنواعه  وشرها هو الشرك بالله عز وجل، فإن قيل: كيف ذلك يا شيخ؟! بين لنا.فأقول:  لما يمر الشيخ الآن وتمشي وراءه وتسلبه قلمه تكون قد ظلمته، أو ما إن دخل  إبراهيم المسجد حتى أخفيت نعله ومشيت، تكون أيضاً قد ظلمته، أو نظر إليك  مؤمن فصفعته على خده فقد ظلمته، وبالتالي فالعبادات هي حق الله عز وجل، فهو  مالكها وصاحبها، إذ ما خلق هذا العالم الأرضي وأعده وهيأه للحياة، وجاء  بآدم وحواء وبارك في نسلهما وتكاثر النسل وكثرت البشرية من أجل والله أن  يعبدوا الله، لا ليحرثوا لله ولا يزرعوا له، وإنما أعد هذه الحياة بكل ما  فيها كنزل أو كفندق عظيم، ثم جاء بآدم وحواء وزوجه بها، وأنجب البنين  والبنات، وانتشروا في الأرض، كل ذلك من أجل أن نعبد الله تعالى.إذاً:  العبادة كلها حق لله تعالى، فمن أخذ منها شيئاً وأعطاه لغيره فقد ظلمه أعظم  الظلم، واعتدى على الله، وليس كاعتداء على فلان، كأن أخذت شاته أو زنبيله،  وإنما اعتداء عن حق الله الذي استوجبه بخلق الإنسان ورزقه، وخلق الحياة  كلها من أجله.وهناك في تلك الروضة في مجلس أقدس من هذا وأبرك وإن كنا لنا  بعض الشيء منه، سألهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما نزلت سورة الأنعام  وفيها:  وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ  [الأنعام:80]، من هؤلاء الذين حاجوا إبراهيم؟  إنهم البابليون،  وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِّي فِي اللَّهِ  وَقَدْ هَدَانِ  [الأنعام:80]، أي: كيف يعقل هذا؟ أتريدون أن تصرفوني عن  ربي لنكفر به ونجحده كما فعلتم أنتم، وهو الذي هداني وعرفت الحق؟  وَلا  أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا   [الأنعام:80]، إذ لو كان ما استثنى ومشى ثم عثر في حجرة لقالوا: لقد آذته  الآلهة! وهذا قد حصل الآن في المدينة، وذلك أن أحد المهاجرين جاء مهاجراً  فمرض، فقالوا: قد آذاه الرسول؛ لأنه ما يدعوه ولا يستغيث به، كما أنه يمنع  الناس من دعائه والاستغاثة به!  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ  رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ   *  وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ  مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا  لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ   [الأنعام:80-81]، إذاً،  أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ  [الأنعام:81] أنا أم أنتم؟  أي: الذين أشركوا بربهم أو الذي وحد ربه وما أشرك معه غيره؟  فَأَيُّ  الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   [الأنعام:81]؟ والجواب من الله:  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا  إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   [الأنعام:82]، الآن أيما عامل من أبنائنا فهم هذه هل يعرف؟ من أحق الناس  بالأمن من النار؟ الذي آمن وما أشرك بربه، الذين آمنوا أولاً ولم يخلطوا  إيمانهم بظلم؛ لأن اللبس هو الخلط، فالثوب تخلطه مع بدنك، أي: لبسته،   آمَنُوا  [الأنعام:82]، أولاً،  وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ   [الأنعام:82]، والظلم هنا والله إنه للشرك، لكن إن عبدوا الله ولم يشركوا  في عبادته كائناً من كان أبداً، فهؤلاء  لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ  مُهْتَدُونَ  [الأنعام:82]، فكبرت عن الأصحاب وقالوا: يا رسول الله! من  ينجو منا إذاً؟ أي: ما منا أحد إلا وقد لبس إيمانه بظلم، فهذا عق أباه،  وهذا أكل مال فلان، فمن ينجو إذاً من ذلك؟ إذ إنه ما من أحد إلا ويقع في  ذنب في يوم من الأيام، ففرج الحبيب عنهم بما أوتي من العلم والحكمة فقال: (  إن هذا الظلم ليس هو ظلمك لنفسك بغشيان ذنب أو ارتكاب محرم، وإنما هو  الشرك بالله تعالى )، ثم قال لهم: ( ألم تسمعوا قول لقمان الحكيم إلى ولده  وهو بين يديه يربيه ويعلمه:  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ  الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]؟ )، فهذا لقمان النوبي الحبشي  الأسود الذي عايش داود عليه السلام، وهو القائل: الصمت حكمة وقليل فاعله،  وضع طفله بين يديه ليربيه، ولا أدري هل أنتم تضعون أطفالكم بين أيديكم  تربونهم؟ ولنخرج بعد صلاة التراويح فلننظر أين نجد أولادكم؟ وما زال لقمان  يعظ ابنه حتى مات بين يدي، ولنذكر الآيات الكريمة التي حملت هذا النور  الإلهي عن لقمان:  وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا  بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   [لقمان:13]،  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ  خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُنْ فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الأَرْضِ  يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ   *  يَا بُنَيَّ  أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ  وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ   *   وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ  [لقمان:16-18]، فهذه هي  العظات وهذه هي العبر التي قالها لقمان الحكيم لابنه، وما كان نبياً ولا  رسولاً، وإنما أكرمه الله وأعلى قدره وسجل كلامه الذي كلم به ولده، وذلك  حتى نعلم، ونحن بعد آلاف السنين كأننا نعيش مع لقمان،  يَا بُنَيَّ  إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُنْ فِي صَخْرَةٍ  أَوْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ   [لقمان:16]، وهذه هي التي مزقت قلب الغلام.والشاهد عندنا هو قوله:  لا  تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  [لقمان:13]، لم يا أبتاه؟  إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ  عَظِيمٌ  [لقمان:13]، ففرح أصحاب رسول الله وحمدوا الله وصلوا على نبيهم  صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                     
** بعض مظاهر الشرك                                                                                                   * *
                                ونستعرض معكم الآن ولا تكربوا ولا تحزنوا بعض مظاهر الشرك  التي عشناها وعاشها آباؤنا وأجدادنا قروناً عديدة، فاسمعوا: الذي ينادي  ميتاً قد مات من سنين عديدة ويقول: يا سيدي فلان! اشفع لي، أو ادع الله لي،  أو أعطني كذا، أو كن في جواري، فهذا النداء وهذا الإقبال بالقلب والوجه  واللسان على عبد من عباد الله الموتى والله لمن أعظم الشرك، وإنه لظلم  عظيم، إذ إنه ترك خالقه الذي وهبه سمعه وبصره، والذي بيده حياته ومماته،  علام الغيوب، مالك الملك، المحيي المميت، وينادي ميتاً من الأموات، فأي عقل  هذا؟ لولا الشيطان زين هذا وحسنه والله ما يقدر عليه، إذ هو عاقل، فكيف  تأتي إلى قبر أخيك أو أبيك في المقبرة وتقول: يا بني! قم وأعطني كذا وكذا؟  هل هناك عاقل يفعل هذا؟ لا شك أنهم سيضحكون منه، إذ كيف ينادي ميتاً من ألف  سنة وبينه وبين بلاده ألف كيلو متراً؟! وكم وكم نودي عبد القادر  الجيلاني؟! يا عبد القادر! يا سيدي! يا مولى بغداد! يا راعي الحمراء! يا  راكب كذا! بل وفي المغرب يوجد من يناديه، وبين المغرب والعراق ألف كيلو،  وألف سنة من يوم أن مات عبد القادر، فكيف تناديه؟! هل يسمعك؟ وهل يقدر على  أن يعطي؟ آلله أذن لك وقال: ادع؟ إن الله يقول:  وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ  اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لا برهان له فإنما حسابه عند ربه [المؤمنون:117].  وهكذا قبل أن توجد هذه الحكومة الربانية القرآنية المحسودة من الجن والإنس  الذين يعملون ليل نهار على إبطالها وإحباطها، لا أعانهم الله ولا أقدرهم  عليها، فتأتي إلى الروضة وتسمع نداءات أمتك: يا رسول الله! يا أبا فاطمة!  أنا جئت من كذا وكذا، وترى البكاء والصراخ، فلا إله إلا الله! وبين يدي  الله ما دعا بربع ما يدعو غير الله تعالى! ومن أراد أن يشاهد وينظر فليذهب  إلى ضريح عبد القادر في العراق، أو إلى البدوي في مصر، أو إلى سيدي مبروك  في الجزائر مثلاً، أو محيي الدين في الشام، وليشاهد وليسمع.                                                                     
** بيان سبب تفشي مظاهر الشرك في الأمة                                                                                                   * *
                               وإن قيل: ما سبب هذا؟قلنا: إنه الجهل الذي صبه علينا العدو،  أعني: اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، فهم الذين حرمونا من العلم وطلبه، وأدلل  وأبرهن للأبناء والإخوان على الحقيقة هذه، وهي أن العدو هو الذي صرفنا عن  العلم الذي به نحيا وبه نعرف الله والطريق إليه: أما سبق أن علمتم أن  علماءنا منذ أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة يقولون: القرآن الكريم تفسيره خطأ إن  أصاب، أي: صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، وأهل المذهب المالكي يراجعون حاشية الحطاب  على خليل يجدون هذه العبارة: تفسير القرآن صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، إذاً: كيف  نفسر كلام الله؟ يجلس الشيخ طوال أيام الشتاء يعلم الناس كيف يتوضئون وكيف  يصلون فقط، أما تفسير كلام الله فلا، بل إذا قلت: قال الله فإنه يغلق أذنيه  بأصبعيه حتى لا تنزل الصاعقة، إذ كيف يفسر كلام الله تعالى؟! والدليل  الواضح: هل يجتمع المسلمون الآن في عصر النهضة والصحوة كما يقولون على  تفسير كلام الله تعالى؟! لقد صرفونا عن القرآن لنموت، إذ القرآن روح ولا  حياة بدون روح، وقد جاء هذا مبين في سورة النحل وفي سورة غافر وفي سورة  الجاثية أو الدخان، فمن سورة الشورى قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا  [الشورى:52]، والروح الذي أوحاه الله إلى  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن الكريم، وسمي روحاً لأن الحياة لا تقوم  إلا به، إذ الروح فيها الحياة، سواء في النملة أو في طائر العقاب أو في  البقر أو في الإنسان، فالروح هي الحياة، وكذلك القرآن روح متى فقده الآدمي  مات، وأصبح في عداد الأموات، فلا يعي ولا يفهم ولا يأخذ ولا يعطي.  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي  مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ  مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  [الشورى:52]، فالقرآن نور، فماذا صنع  الأعداء؟ قالوا: خذوه من أيدي المسلمين وحرفوه، ولا ننسى حرب الصليبيين على  القرآن وقد فشلوا، لكن قالوا: الانتصار على أن نأخذ القرآن من أيديهم ما  نستطيع، إذ إنه محفوظ في صدورهم، نساؤهم كرجالهم، إذاً الطريقة هي أن  نصرفهم عن دراسته وفهمه والعمل به، وقد نجحوا أعظم نجاح، فقد حولوا القرآن  ليقرأ على الموتى.ومن اللطائف: أن حاكماً فرنسياً في مدينة من مدننا  بالجزائر ما عنده بصيرة ولا علم، فد رأى الكتاتيب في المساجد يقرءون القرآن  بالألواح، فقال للمسئولين تحته من العرب: ما فائدة هذه الكتاتيب؟ الحكومة  تبني المدارس وتأتي بالمعلمين وتوزع الكتاب، فأمر بإغلاق الكتاتيب  وإيقافها، فجاءه ذو حيلة وبصيرة بتدبير الله عز وجل فقال: يا مسيو! قد  أزعجت الناس، والآن هم يقلقون ويضطربون كيف تمنع أولادهم من القرآن؟ فقال  لهم: فأي فائدة من هذا؟ قال: إنهم يقرءونه على الموتى، فيأكلون به اللحم  والرز، فقال: فقط من أجل هذا؟ قال: نعم، قال: إذاً اقرءوا، فأصبحتَ وللأسف  إذا دخلت القرية أو المدينة من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا وسمعت القرآن في  بيت تعلم أن هناك ميتاً، إذ لولا الميت ما يجتمعون على أن يقرءوا القرآن  أبداً، فمن فعل هذا؟إنه الثالوث الأسود المكون من المجوسية واليهودية  والصليبية أعداء الإسلام، إذ إنهم رأوا الأنوار الإلهية تغمر أرض الإسلام  والمسلمين، وهم في ظلمة أسوأ الظلمات، فالقبح والشر والفساد يغشاهم  ويغطيهم، فقالوا: كيف ينجو هؤلاء ونخفر نحن؟ هل نترك ديننا وندخل معهم؟  إذاً نهون ونزول، إذاً لا بد من حربه، وسعوا لإطفاء ذلك النور لولا الله عز  وجل.                                                                     
** قيام دولة التوحيد على أرض الجزيرة العربية على يد الملك عبد العزيز                                                                                                   * *
                               وعندنا مثال وانقلوه، ولكن للأسف ليس هناك من ينقل: عرفتم  كيف استعمرنا الشرق والغرب؟ ما سبب استعمارهم لنا؟ والله إنه لجهلنا وظلمنا  وفسقنا وإشراكنا بربنا، فعم ديارنا الظلام وغشاها وغطاها، وما أصبحنا  أولياء الله فيها، فمن ثم سلط علينا أعداءنا وأعداؤه لتكون ذكرى للذاكرين،  وحاشا لله أن يسلط على أوليائه أعداءه، والله يقول:  وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:141]، لكن  لما هبطنا وعبدنا غيره عبدنا كم واحداً؟ حفنة من التراب أو كوماً من التراب  تجد المؤمنات عاكفات حولها! بل ليس هناك من يقسم بالله إلا من نذر، حتى  إنه في بعض المحاكم أصبحوا لا يحلفون الظالمين بالله؛ لأنهم سيحلفون سبعين  مرة ولا يبالون، وإنما احلف له بسيدي فلان، وفعلاً هبطنا فركبوا علينا، بل  وزغردوا وهللوا وكبروا: انتهى الإسلام.وأراد الله عز وجل أن يقيم الحجة له  على خلقه، إذ قد أصبح الإسلام مكروهاً ومبغوضاً عند اليهود والنصارى،  فالإسلام الذي يذل أصحابه ويهينهم ويسلط عليهم أعداؤهم فيسوموهم الخسف  والعذاب، يُقبل أبداً، وإنما قد انتهى أمره، وشاء الله عز وجل أن يقيم  الحجة له، فجاء السلطان عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن من آل سعود مع مجموعة من  طلبة العلم ودخلوا الرياض وأعلنوا عن دولة القرآن، وأخذت هذه الدولة في  الانتشار حتى سادت هذه البلاد وعلت فوقها راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله، وهدموا القباب والقبور، وطهروا الأرض من الشرك، إذ إن الشرك في تلك  الأزمنة وخاصة في هذه الديار أكثر من أي ديار أخرى، وكأننا ما سمعنا بكتاب  الله وقرآنه، فطهرت البلاد في فترة من الزمن قليلة وسادها أمن وطهر، وأقسم  بالله ما عرفته أمة الإسلام إلا في القرون الثلاثة الأولى، إذ إن الإنسان  كان يمشي ويحمل الذهب على رأسه لا يخاف إلا الله، بل والله لدكاكين الذهب  مفتوحة الأبواب الليل والنهار، فكان أمن وطهر لا نظير لهما، وسبب تحقق ذلك  أنه أقام دولته القرآنية على قواعد أربع وضعها الله لإقامة الدولة  الإسلامية، وهي في قوله تعالى من سورة الحج:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ  فِي الأَرْضِ  [الحج:41]، أي: حكموا وسادوا، ماذا فعلوا؟  أَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]، فلا فلسفة ولا شيطنة ولا وطنية ولا قوانين.وهذه  الدعائم الأربع هي: الأولى: إقام الصلاة، ولذلك لن تجد سعودياً وطنياً يمشي  والصلاة قائمة أبداً، بل ولن تجد باباً مفتوحاً أبداً والصلاة قائمة،  والثانية: أخذ الزكاة، والثالثة: الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وفعلاً  ظهرت دولة أشبه ما تكون بدولة الراشدين، وما إن شاهد ذلك العدو من الإنس  والجن حتى أخذ يضرب ويحطم، لكن يأبى الله إلا أن تظهر حجته على البشر،  وفعلاً فقد استقل المسلمون في الشرق والغرب، لكن لم تشأ أمة من تلك الأمم  أن تقيم دولتها على هذه القواعد الأربع، والتي ما قامت عليها دولة إلا سادت  وعزت وطابت وطهرت وأمنت، فمن صرف المسلمين عن هذا؟ أمس كنا تحت إيطاليا  والآن استقللنا، فلم لا نذهب إلى عبد العزيز ونقول: كيف نقيم دولتنا؟ومرة  أخرى وسوف تسمعون هذا يوم القيامة: كان الواجب والله على كل إقليم من  إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا إذا استقل عن فرنسا أو بريطانيا أو أي دولة أخرى،  أن يأتي إلى السلطان عبد العزيز ويطلب منه قضاة وآمرين بمعروف وناهين عن  المنكر، وذلك حتى يطبقوا شرع الله فيهم، لكن لما كاد العدو ماذا صنع؟ تستقل  دويلات حول المملكة وتأبى أن تنضم إلى السعودية، حتى لا يؤمر فيها بمعروف  ولا ينهى فيها عن منكر، وحتى لا تقام فيها صلاة ولا يحرم فيها ما حرم الله،  والله ليس إلا هذا، سواء كان هذا من كيد الثالوث وتعليماته أو من جهلنا،  ولو أن كل إقليم يستقل وانضم إلى دولة الإسلام، أي: دولة عبد العزيز، لعادت  لنا الخلافة الراشدة، لكن للأسف كل دولة لما تستقل تعرض عن الله وذكره،  فلا تأمر بصلاة ولا بجباية زكاة، بل واستعاضوا عن الزكاة المفروضة بالضرائب  القاتلة الفادحة، ولا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن منكر، فكيف نعز؟ وكيف نسود؟  وكيف نطهر حتى يرضى الله عنا ويدخلنا دار السلام؟فمن فعل هذا بنا؟ إنه  العدو، أعني: اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، فهيا نخرج منهم ونبتعد عن ساحتهم،  وكل مظاهر البذخ والباطل والشر نتركها، لكن للأسف ما أفقنا بعد، إذ ما زلنا  نمشي وراءهم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (81)  
الحلقة (305)
تفسير سورة النساء  (84)  


الكفر بالله عز وجل مع الصد عن سبيله، وظلم المؤمنين به والسالكين لطريقه  والمصدقين برسالاته هو الضلال البعيد، وقد توعد الله سبحانه وتعالى هؤلاء  الكافرين الظالمين بحرمانهم من مغفرته سبحانه، وحرمانهم من طريق الهداية،  إذ مآلهم النار، خالدين فيها وبئس القرار.                     
**تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله قد ضلوا ضلالاً بعيداً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم لنا هذا  الفوز الكبير، إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء  المباركة الميمونة المدنية، وما زلنا أيضاً مع هذه الآيات الأربع التي  تلونها بالأمس ورددناها وأخذنا في شرحها وبيان ما تحمله من الهدى والنور،  والآن نكمل إن شاء الله دراستها، فهيا بنا نتغنى بها أولاً متأملين متدبرين  متفكرين فيما تحمله من الهدايات الإلهية، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا  لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا   *   إِلَّا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الرَّسُولُ  بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا  فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:167-170].                               
** الكفر بالله تعالى مع الصد عن سبيله هو الضلال البعيد                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه  أحكام الله تعالى وأخباره، فهو الذي أوحاها إلى رسوله ومصطفاه نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد حواها كتابه القرآن العظيم، فالخبر الأول المؤكد  بأداة التوكيد:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:167]، ويقابل الكفر  الإيمان. إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [النساء:167]، أي: لم يؤمنوا، وإنما  كفروا بالله خالقهم ومالك أمرهم، وجحدوه سبحانه وتعالى، وأبوا أن يعترفوا  بألوهيته، وأبوا أن يعترفوا برسالاته التي يرسل بها رسله، وأبوا أن يؤمنوا  بلقائه والوقوف بين يديه للحساب والجزاء بعد نهاية هذه الدنيا، بل وأضافوا  إلى كفرهم -والكفر موت، بل أسوأ من الموت- صدهم عن سبيل الله غيرهم بعد  أنفسهم.  وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:167]، وسبيل الله هو  دينه الإسلام، وهو الطريق الموصل إلى رضاه والنزول بجواره في دار الكرامة  يوم القيامة، فهم قد صدوا أنفسهم أولاً، وما اكتفوا بذلك، وإنما أخذوا  يصرفون الناس عن الدخول في الإسلام بالأكاذيب والأباطيل والادعاءات، وتقبيح  الإسلام وتشويه ما فيه من النور والهدى، وهذا شأنهم، فهم أئمة الضلال  ودعاة الباطل، فلا هم لهم إلا أن يترأسوا ويسودوا ويعيشوا في دنياهم، ولا  يضرهم أن يهلك الناس عن آخرهم. كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:167]، أخبر تعالى عنهم بأنهم ضلوا الطريق الموصل إلى الرضوان  الإلهي، الموصل إلى سعادة الدنيا والآخرة، الموصل إلى الطهارة والصفاء  والحب والولاء، فهذا الطريق قد ضلوه والضلال بعيد، فأنى لهم أن يهتدوا  ويعودوا، فنبرأ إلى الله تعالى من الجريمتين: جريمة الكفر، وجريمة الصد عن  سبيل الله.وقد نبهت أبناءنا وإخواننا إلى أنه لا ينبغي لأحد منا أن يصد عن  سبيل الله ولو بكلمة، فإياك يا عبد الله! وإياك يا أمة الله! أن يراك الله  وأنت تصرف عن دينه ولو عن شعيرة من شعائره، ولو عن فضيلة من فضائله، ولو عن  سنة من سننه، فإما أن تدعو إلى سبيل الله، وإما أن تكف لسانك ويدك ولا  تدعو إلى غير سبيل الله، كما قد لفتنا النظر إلى أن الذين يوجدون أسباب  الصد والصرف عن سبيل الله يعتبرون صادين وصارفين عن سبيل الله، فالذي يفتح  مقهى يملؤها باللهو والباطل من أجل الدينار والدرهم، ويشاهد إخوانه لا  يخرجون للصلاة ولا يجيبون نداء الله، وإنما هم يلعبون ويضحكون، وهو فرح  بذلك مسرور؛ لأنه يحصل على مال، فقد صد عن سبيل الله، إذ كان المفروض إذا  أذن المؤذن أو دقت ساعته أن يغلق باب مقهاه ويقول للجالسين: الآن أجيبوا  ربكم، إنكم مدعوون إلى مولاكم، اذهبوا فأدوا واجبكم، ثم عودوا إن شئتم،  والذين يستوردون أو يفتحون استديوهات للتصوير، فهؤلاء أيضاً صدوا عن سبيل  الله، أما الذي يفتح بنكاً على مصراعيه في بلد إسلامي، فهو يدعو الناس إلى  الوقوع في هذه الكبيرة العظيمة، وهو أيضاً قد صد عن سبيل الله، وكذلك الذي  يفتح دكان حلاقه يحلق وجوه الفحول من أجل أن يأخذ الريال والدرهم، فقد صد  عن سبيل الله تعالى، والذي يستورد ملابس الخلاعة والدعارة، وما عرف بلباس  العواهر، فينشره بين المؤمنات في بلاد المسلمين فقد صد عن سبيل الله.                                                                     
** الواجب في حق من وقع في الذنب سرعة الرجوع والتوبة                                                                                                   * *
                                 قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا  [النساء:167]، كل ما أريد  أن أقوله للمستمعين والمستمعات: نحذر في حياتنا أن يرانا الله نصرف مؤمناً  أو مؤمنة عن طريق الله، لا بكلمة ولا بنظرة ولا بأية حركة، والمفروض أننا  ندعو إلى سبيل الله لا أن نصد عنه، وقد بينت لكم أن الضلال إذا بعد فصاحبه  لا يرجع، ومن هنا قال أهل العلم: التوبة عندنا معاشر المسلمين والمسلمات!  تجب على الفور، ولا يحل التراخي فيها أبداً، فإياك أن تقول: أتوب يوم أن  يحصل كذا، أو عندما يجيء كذا، أو عندما يحصل لي كذا، فهذا لا يصح أبداً،  وإنما الواجب إذا زلت القدم، وسقط عبد الله في المعصية، أن يرفع صوته:  أستغفر الله، وكله نية صادقة ألا يعود لهذه الرذيلة ولا ينغمس في هذه  البؤرة من الإثم والذنوب، أما حتى أتزوج، أو حتى أوظف، أو حتى يعود كذا،  فهذا باطل، فعلى الفور يا عبد الله تب إلى الله تعالى، فأنت ما تريد تلك  السقطة ولا الزلة، لكن أوقعك فيها عدوك الشيطان وأعوانه، فإذا أفقت وعرفت  أنك زللت وارتكبت إثماً يغضب ربك، فعلى الفور تمسح ذلك الأذى، واغسله  بدموعك واستغفارك، فإن من واصل الذنب يوماً بعد يوم، وشهراً بعد شهر،  وعاماً بعد عام، فإنه يصبح ضلاله بعيداً، وحينئذٍ أنى له أن يعود، لا  يستطيع.وتذكرون ما جاء في سورة المطففين، إذ قال تعالى:  كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ  عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14]، ويقول الرسول  الحكيم والمبين لكلام الله ولمراد الله منه: ( إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً )،  صغيراً كان أو كبيراً، إذ النكرة دالة على العموم، ( إذا أذنب العبد )، أو  الأمة، والرسول منهجه هو القرآن، إذ لا يذكر النساء من أجل أن الفحول لا  يريدون أن تذكر نساؤهم في كل ميدان، ( إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً وقع على قلبه  نكتة سوداء )، أي: مظلمة، ( فإن هو تاب )، بالاستغفار والعزم ألا يعود، (  صقل ذلك المكان )، ومسح، وأصبح كالزجاجة يقع فيها شيء فيحجبها ثم تمسحه  فيُمسح، وتعود كما كانت والله العظيم، فإن هو لم يتب وأذنب ذنباً آخر وقعت  إلى جنب الأولى نكتة أخرى، وإذا لم يتب وزاد الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة،  فيغطى القلب كله بظلمة الذنوب والآثام، فيقول عليه السلام: ( فذلكم الران  الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ  [المطففين:14] ).ولذلك فالتوبة هي الرجعة الصادقة إلى الله عز  وجل، فإن كان ذنبي ترتب عن ذمي لمؤمن أو سبي له أو تعييري له، فآتيه وأطرح  بين يديه، وأطلب منه أن يعفو عني أو يقتص مني، وإن كان مالاً أخذته منه  بغش أو خداع أو بأي ضرب من ضروب الحصول على المال بغير الطريقة الشرعية،  كالسرقة مثلاً، فنأتيه ونطرح بين يديه ونقول له: أتوب إلى الله، يا أخي!  سامحني، والذي في ذمتي لك أسدده يوم أن يغنيني الله أو يعطيني الله تعالى  من فضله. أما الذنوب المتعلقة بترك واجب من واجبات الله، أو غشيان محرم مما  حرم الله، فالتوبة هي المبادرة الفورية على الندم والاستغفار والعزم  الأكيد على ألا يعود إلى ذلك الذنب، والله تعالى يقول في التوبة النصوح:  (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) لبيك اللهم لبيك، سبحان الله! ربنا نادانا، الحمد  لله، من نحن حتى ينادينا رب العالمين؟! الذي يطوي السموات بيمينه يوم  القيامة، والذي يقول للشيء: كن فيكون، والذي خلق هذا الكوكب النهاري، أعني:  الشمس، وهو أكبر من أرضنا بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، هذا الواهب للحياة  والموت ينادينا وما نفرح ولا نسر!  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا  إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ يَوْمَ لا يُخْزِي اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  مَعَهُ نُورُهُمْ يَسْعَى بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  مْ   [التحريم:8]، فما معنى قوله: (توبوا) يا شيخ؟ ترجع إلى الحق والصواب بعد أن  فارقته واعتزلته، وقال: توبة نصوحاً، ولم يقل: ناصحة، قال أهل العلم:  التوبة النصوح هي التي لا يعاود صاحبها الذنب أبداً، كما لا يعود اللبن في  الضرع، فمن حلب شاة أو بقرة أو بعيراً وأخذ اللبن في إنائه، فهل يمكن أن  يعود اللبن في الضرع؟ مستحيل، حتى بالإبرة لا يستطيع، فالتوبة النصوح هي  التي لا يعاود المذنب ذلك الذنب أبداً، فيجعل هذا من باب المستحيل أن نعود  إلى الخنا والزنا والباطل والشر بعد أن تبت منه وأنقذني الله منه.                                                                      
** قبح الجمع بين الكفر بالله تعالى والظلم وبيان جزاء ذلك                                                                                                   * *
                                إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا  [النساء:168]، وهذه  أخرى، فهل بعد الكفر من ذنب؟ ما إن كفر هلك، وحرم رضا الله وجواره، لكن إذا  أضاف الكفر ظلماً، فإن ضرره يعود على المجتمع البشري، فهو كالأول، ما  اكتفى بكفره وإنما يحمل الناس على الكفر ويدعوهم إليه بصدهم وصرفهم عن رضا  الله وطلب هداه، وهذا أيضاً في القبح كالأول، فهو قد كفر وظلم، ولا شك أن  اليهود والنصارى متورطون في هذا، وعندنا أبناؤنا الذين أسلموا يعرفون عن  القسس والرهبان كيف يصدون عن الإسلام بشتى الوسائل والحيل، فيبنون  المستشفيات ويوزعون الأموال ويوزعون كذا من الطعام والشراب لأجل إدخال  الناس في بؤرة الكفر، فاليهود كفروا وظلموا، إذ إنهم يصدون عن سبيل الله لا  من أجل أن يتهود الناس، وإنما يريدون أن تبقى لهم عقيدتهم ودينهم خاص بهم،  بخلاف النصارى فإنهم يريدون أن يتنصر الناس ويصبحون على دينهم.ثم يقول  تعالى مبيناً الجزاء على كفرهم وظلمهم:  لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ  لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا [النساء:168]، اللهم إلا طريق جهنم  فنعم، فإنه يهديهم إليه ويسوقهم، وهم سائرون فيه سالكونه حتى نهايتهم إلى  جهنم. لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ [النساء:168]، أولاً،  وَلا  لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا [النساء:168]؛ لأن المغفرة يا معاشر الأبناء  والإخوان! سببها التوبة والرجعة الصادقة إلى الله تعالى، وهؤلاء أضافوا إلى  كفرهم ظلماً، فهم غير مستعدين والله للتوبة، فلهذا كيف يغفر لهم؟ من لم  يتب لا يغفر الله له، بل لا بد من توبة صادقة، فلما كانوا على هذه الحال  فالله لا يغفر لهم، ولا تقل: وإن تابوا، فإن باب الله مفتوح لعباده من  الإنس والجن، فما من إنسي ولا جني يقارف ذنباً أو يرتكب كبيرة أو يكفر أو  يشرك بالله، ثم يتوب إلى الله، فالله عز وجل يقبله، ولنذكر الحديث: ( إن  الله يبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل، ويبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء  النهار )؛ لأن الله غني غنىً مطلق، وهو ليس في حاجة إلى عبادة زيد أو يهاب  أو يخاف كفر زيد أو عمرو، لكن كما قدمنا أن الإنسان إذا توغل في الظلم  والشر والكفر قد لا يرجع ولا يتوب، أما طريق جهنم وهو الكفر والشرك والذنوب  والمعاصي فهذا مفتوح والشياطين تدعوا وتؤهل وتسهل لكل من أجابهم.                                                                     
** عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في مرتكب الكبيرة                                                                                                   * *
                                 خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  [النساء:169]، وهنا حقيقة علمية  عقدية، وهي: اعلموا يرحمكم الله! أن أهل التوحيد والإيمان الذين ما كفروا  ولا أشركوا، ولكن قارفوا ذنوباً وارتكبوا جرائم، ثم ماتوا قبل التوبة منها،  فهؤلاء يوم القيامة إما أن يغفرها الله لهم فلا يدخلهم عالم الشقاء، وإما  أن يدخلهم النار ويلبثون فيها دهراً ثم يخرجهم منها بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم  التي عملوها؛ لأن الله يخبر عن نفسه فيقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ  مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ  لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40].مرة أخرى: يا معشر المستمعين  والمستمعات! هذه عقيدة رسول الله وأصحابه، عقيدة سلف هذه الأمة، وليست  اعتزالية ولا خارجية ولا جهمية ولا باطنية، وإنما هي العقيدة التي كان  عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه؛ لأن هذه الأمة ستفترق كما  افترقت الأمم، وقد أخبر بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووقع ما أخبر  به، فقد افترقت هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، وذلك بزيادة فرقة عن  النصارى، ومن أراد الوقوف على أسماء هذه الفرق فعليه بتفسير القرطبي رحمه  الله في سورة آل عمران عند قول الله تعالى:  وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  [آل  عمران:103]، فقد ذكرها طائفة بعد أخرى.والشاهد عندنا: لما أعلن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن افتراق هذه الأمة كالأمم السابقة، إذ الكل بشر  والعدو واحد وهو إبليس عليه لعائن الله، قال عليه السلام: ( كلها في النار  إلا واحدة ففي الجنة )، فألهم الله أحد أصحابه فقام وقال: ( من هي الفرقة  الناجية يا رسول الله؟ )، فأجاب صلى الله عليه وسلم بجواب يجب أن نحفظه  الآن، وحرام عليك يا بني ألا تحفظه وتخرج من الدرس ناسياً له، إذ لو حفظنا  هذا الجواب ما ضل فينا ضال، والجواب هو: قال: ( هم الذين يكونون على ما أنا  عليه اليوم وأصحابي )، إذاً الفرقة الناجية هم الذين يكونون على ما كان  عليه رسول الله وأصحابه عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء وآداباً وأخلاقاً، بل قل ما  شئت، تفكيراً وذوقاً وفهماً، فلهذا نعمل الليل والنهار على أن نكون مثل  رسولنا وأصحابه في عقيدتنا وفي صلاتنا وفي عباداتنا وفي آدابنا وفي  أخلاقنا، حتى يتوفانا ربنا ويلحقنا بهم، فلا بد من بذل جهد، ولا بد من  معرفة.فعقيدة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه هي: أن من مات كافراً  أو مشركاً فهو مخلد في النار لا يخرج منها أبداً، ومن مات من المؤمنين  مقارفاً للذنوب، ولكن له أعمال صالحة، ولكن مات على كبيرة الذنب، فهذا يوم  القيامة هو بين أمرين: بين أن يغفر الله له، فمن يرد على الله حكمه؟ أو  يدخله النار فيمكث فيها ما شاء الله أن يمكث، ثم ينقذهم الله منها ويخرجهم  ويدخلهم الجنة دار السلام، لكن الخوارج يقولون: من مات على كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب لن ينجو من النار، وهذا مضادة للكتاب والسنة، فما الذي حملهم على  هذا؟ سوء فهم، وقد أصروا عليه للحفاظ على تلك الكتلة أو تلك الجماعة من أجل  أن تفوز بالسيادة والحكم بين الناس.إذاً: معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من  مات على الكفر أو الشرك بالله، فهذا خالد في دار الخلد لا يخرج من النار  أبداً، أما إن كان مؤمناً موحداً غير مشرك ولا كافر ولكن قارف ذنوباً وله  صالحات أيضاً، وشاء الله أن يموت على شرب الخمر أو على إتيانه الزنا أو على  أكله الربا بدون توبة، فكيف تحكمون على هذا العبد؟ فوضوا أمره إلى الله  تعالى، إن شاء غفر له، وإن شاء أدخله النار فطهره فيها ثم يخرجه، والله  تعالى يقول:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ  حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [النساء:40].وأعود إلى ما أوصيتكم به: من هي الفرقة الناجية من فرق أمة  الإسلام؟ هم الذين يعيشون في عقيدتهم على ما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه،  فلا ننسى هذا، فنتعلم كيف كان الرسول يعتقد؟ وكيف كانت عقيدة أصحابه؟ وكيف  كانوا يعبدون الله؟ حتى في التيمم كيف يتيممون؟ وهذا يتطلب منا طلب العلم،  وملازمة أهل العلم ليل نهار حتى نتعلم كيف نعبد الله عبادة تزكي أنفسنا  وتطهر أرواحنا؟ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا  [النساء:168]، فلنحذر  الكفر والظلم، وقد قلت لكم: الظلم أنواع، وهو يوم القيامة ظلمات كما أخبر  بذلك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة )، والذين  يجدون أنفسهم يوم القيامة في ظلمة لا يدخلون الجنة، وقد شاهدنا هذا لما  انطفأ النور عنهم ووقفوا حيارى ينادون أهل الجنة:  انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ  مِنْ نُورِكُمْ قِيلَ ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  [الحديد:13]، فرجعوا، وفجأة  ضرب بينهم وبين أهل النور بسور له باب، باطنه فيه الرحمة بالجنة، والآخر  بالعذاب، قال تعالى:  يَوْمَ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ   [الحديد:13]، فالنساء موجودات أيضاً في هذه الآية،  يَوْمَ يَقُولُ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا انْظُرُونَا  نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ قِيلَ ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ فَالْتَمِسُوا  نُورًا  [الحديد:13]، فهل عرفتم النكتة في:  ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا  [الحديد:13]؟ أي: عودوا إلى الدار التي يكتسب فيها  النور، أما هذه الدار فلا كسب فيها، فهل يعودون إلى الحياة مرة ثانية  ويؤمنون ويوحدون ويعبدون الله عز وجل؟ مستحيل، فقد انتهت الحياة الدنيا،  وبالفعل يظنون أنهم يكذبون عليهم، فيرجعون وعلى الفور يحال بينهم وبين أهل  النور،  بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ  [الحديد:13]، واحد،  بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ  الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ   *  يُنَادُونَهُمْ  أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنْتُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الأَمَانِيُّ  حَتَّى جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ   *   فَالْيَوْمَ لا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ هِيَ مَوْلاكُمْ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   [الحديد:13-15]، وهذا كلام الله الذي نقرؤه على الموتى ونحرم منه الأحياء!                                                                     
** الشرك بالله تعالى أفظع وأبشع أنواع الظلم                                                                                                   * *
                                أقول: ما هو أفظع أنواع الظلم؟ ما هو قتل أبيك أو أمك فقط،  أو سرقة جارك، أو الزنا بامرأة جارك، أو بانغماسك في البنك تأكل الربا، إن  أفظع وأعظم أنواع الظلم هو الشرك بالله عز وجل؛ لأنه ذنبٌ لا يُغفر إلا  بالتوبة النصوح قبل أن يغرغر، أما إذا حشرجت في الصدر فلا ينفع توبة،  وحشرجة في الصدر الروح هي أن تؤخذ الروح من الجسم شيئاً فشيئاً حتى تصل إلى  الحلقوم، فلا ترجع بعد ذلك، ويشاهد المحتضر ملك الموت وأعوانه أمامه، وهنا  إذا قال: أتوب إلى الله، استغفر الله، وهذا على فرض، وإلا فإنه لا يلهم  لهذا أبداً، قال تعالى:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا   *  وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي  تُبْتُ الآنَ  [النساء:17-18]، إذاً أفظع أنواع الظلم هو الشرك بالله  تعالى، والشرك بالله تعالى كأن تعلق الصليب في عنقك وتعبد المسيح، أو  اتخاذك تمثالاً من ذهب أو من فضة أو من طين أو من خشب في بيتك وتنحني أمامه  وتسجد بين يديه.وبالتالي فالشرك هو عبادة غير الله كيفما كان المعبود، حتى  لو كان جبريل أو ميكائيل عليهما السلام، إذ قد عبد المشركون من العرب  الملائكة وقالوا: إنهم بنات الله، وأن الله قد أصهر إلى الجن فأنجب  الملائكة، فأنكر الله عليهم فقال:  أَصْطَفَى الْبَنَاتِ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ    *  مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ  [الصافات:153-154]، فعبادة غير الله  هي الشرك الأعظم، سواء كان المعبود ملكاً في السماء أو نبياً في الأرض أو  ولياً صالحاً بيننا، أو كان غير ذلك، فالله عز وجل لم يسمح ولم يأذن ولم  يرض لعبد من عباده أن يعبُد غيره، إذ خلقه ورزقه وحفظه من أجل أن يعبده،  فإذا رآه يلتفت إلى غيره ويعبده بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة فقد أغضب عليه  ربه عز وجل، وظلم مولاه، واعتدى على حقه، إذ حق الله ثابت علينا وهو: أن  نعبده مقابل خلقنا ورزقنا وحفظنا، ومقابل إيجاد هذه الحياة كلها لنا ومن  أجلنا.                                                                     
** الدعاء هو العبادة ولا يجوز صرفه لغير الله                                                                                                   * *
                                واسمعوا! والذي نفسي بيده، لا يرضى الله عز وجل عن عبد  ينادي غيره ويتركه هو، وذلك لينقذه أو يسعفه، فلهذا قال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( الدعاء هو العبادة )، ومعناه: من لم يدع الله ما عبد الله  تعالى، ومعناه: من دعا غير الله فقد كفر بالله، إذ الدعاء هو العبادة، فلا  عبادة تصح أبداً من عبد يدعو غير الله أو لا يدعو الله تعالى.ومن لطائف  الدرس: أن جماعة من المتصوفة وغلاتهم احتالوا على مريدين وقالوا لهم: كيف  تدعون الله؟ الله ما يعرفكم؟! ما يعلم بحاجاتكم حتى ترفعون إليه أيديكم  وتقولون: أعطني كذا وكذا، وافعل لي كذا وكذا؟! ووضعوا لذلك قاعدة لا  تحفظوها، فقالوا: حالي يغني عن سؤالي، أي: هو يعرف مرضي إن كنت مريضاً،  وجوعي إن كنت جائعاً، وغربتي إن كنت غريباً، فلمَ ندعوه؟ ومعنى هذا الكلام:  لا تدعوا، واستشهدوا لهذا بقضية خاصة وهي أن الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام  يوم أن حكم عليه بالإعدام بأرض بابل بالعراق، وأججت النيران، وأعدت إعداداً  خاصاً، وجيء به بالفعل مكتوف اليدين والرجلين، ووضع في المنجنيق ودفعوه  إلى النار؛ لأنهم ما استطاعوا أن يقربوا منها، فقد كانت من مسافات بعيدة  ملتهبة وحارة جداً، حتى الطير لا يستطيع أن يحوم فوقها، فلما ألقي عرض عليه  جبريل على الفور فقال له: ألك حاجة يا إبراهيم؟ فقالوا كذباً عليه: حالي  يغني عن سؤالي! ونحن قد أخبرنا حفيده صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه قال: أما  إليك فلا، وأما إلى الله فنعم، أي: لا حاجة لي عندك، وإنما حاجتي عند ربي،  فصدر أمر الله عز وجل إلى النار، إذ هي مخلوقة من مخلوقاته، ومربوبة من  مربوباته:  يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   [الأنبياء:69]، وقد علمنا من قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله لو ما  قال:  وَسَلامًا  [الأنبياء:69]، لمات إبراهيم في النار بالبرد، إذ البرد  قاتل كالحر، والآن يموتون في الثلج، لكن قوله:  بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا   [الأنبياء:69]، فخرج -بعدما احترق القيد من يديه ورجليه- وهو يتفصد عرقاً،  فانبهر ذلك الشعب واندهش، وقال: هيا نترك هذه الديار وأهلها، فخرج مع ابن  أخيه لوط وزوجه سارة،  إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي  [العنكبوت:26]   سَيَهْدِينِ  [الصافات:99]، ولا يدري أين يذهب، وقد هداه ربه عز وجل،  والشاهد عندنا في كلمة: حالي يغني عن سؤالي، إذ معناها: لا تدعو الله!!  أعوذ بالله، إنه لا أعظم من الدعاء، فاصرخ يا عبد الله بين يدي ربك، إذ إن  هذه أعظم عبادة لله تعالى، حتى قيل: إن الدعاء مخ العبادة، فمخ الحيوان إذا  زال مات، وكذلك إذا نزع الدعاء ما بقيت عبادة.ولنا صورة دائماً نمثلها  للحاضرين: قف يا إدريس! وارفع يديك إلى الله، فماذا تقرءون في هيئته هذه؟  أنا أقرأ وأنتم تسمعون: إن هذا العبد فقير محتاج إلى الله تعالى، والدليل  أنه رفع كفيه إلى السماء، وهي علامة على فقره، والله يحب من عبده أن يعلن  عن فقره، وأنه لا غنى له عن ربه، وثانياً: أن هذا العبد قد علم وأيقن أن  ربه يسمع كلامه وإن أسره وأخفاه، فهو بين يديه يسمعه، ولولا أنه يعلم أن  الله يسمعه هل يدعو بهذا الدعاء فقط؟ وإذا رفع صوته فربه قريب منه في  الملكوت الأعلى؟ لكن علم هذا العبد أن الله عليم بذات الصدور، وأنه يعلم  السر والنجوى، وأنه يعلم السر وأخفى، ويعلم ما في الظلمات، وما في الليل  والنهار، وما في البر والبحر، وبالتالي فهذا مؤمن بأن الله يسمعه ويراه،  وثالثاً: لولا علمه أن الله يرى مكانه في المدينة أو في مراكش أو في الليل  أو في النهار فكيف يدعو هنا؟ ليذهب إلى مكان يراه الله، أو إلى كعبته  وبيته، إذاً هو مؤمن بأن الله يراه حيث ما كان، وأضف إلى هذا: لو عرف أن  غير الله يعطيه حاجته لعمل بيديه هكذا، أي: مدها إلى من يطلب منه، لكنه ما  رفع يديه إلا إلى أعلى، علماً منه أنه لا يوجد أبداً في الكون من يعطيه أو  يقضي حاجته إلا الله تعالى، وإلا لنكَّس يديه إلى أسفل، أو قال يا فلان.فهل  عرفتم أن الدعاء هو العبادة؟ إذاً فادعوا الله عز وجل وابكوا وعفروا  وجوهكم في التراب،  وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ  [العلق:19]، إذ إن أعظم حالة  لاستجابة الدعاء وأنت ساجد بين يدي الله تعالى، فتعفر وجهك بين التراب، لا  على هذا الحرير، والدموع تسيل، فلا ترفع رأسك حتى تُعطى حاجتك، واقرءوا:   وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ  [العلق:19]، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( أقرب ما  يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد )، واحفظوا هذه الكلمة عن نبينا صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فهيا بالبالون نطلع خمسين عاماً في السماء، هل نقرب إلى الله أكثر  ممن هو هنا؟ والله ما كان، حتى لو تخترق السموات السبع ما تقرب من الله كما  تقرب منه وأنت ساجد ووجهك في التراب على الأرض؛ لأن الملكوت كله في يديه  وقبضته.معاشر المستمعين! إن الشرك أعظم ذنب وصاحبه إن لم يتب منه فهو خاسر  خسراناً أبدياً.                                                                      
** ذكر بعض مظاهر الشرك بالله تعالى                                                                                                   * *
                                كما يجب علينا أن نعرف مظاهر الشرك مظهراً بعد آخر، وذلك  حتى ننقذ إخواننا من الشرك، والحمد لله فقد أنقذ الله بهذه الدعوة من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات الكثير، وذلك ممن كانوا يعيشون والله على أفظع الشرك،  فقد كانوا يستغيثون ويدعون ويصرخون وينادون بأسماء غير أسماء الله تعالى!  وقد كانت قلوبهم متعلقة بالأولياء وبالقبور والأضرحة، ولذا فقد كانوا  يحلفون بها ويستغيثون بها وينذرون لها ويحبون فيها ويبغضون فيها، والحمد  لله قد نجانا الله من ذلك، ونجى أيضاً من عاشرناه.وخلاصة القول: من الآن  إياك يا عبد الله ويا أمة الله أن تحلف بغير ربك، صادقاً كنت أو كاذباً؛  لأن الحلف بغير الله شرك في عظمة الله عز وجل، إذ إن الذي تحلف به يكون قد  عظمته وأعطيته منزلة حتى أصبح لأن يُحلف به، ومعناه أنك رفعته إلى مستوى  الألوهية والربوبية، فإياي وإياكم أن يسمعنا الله نحلف بغيره، وهذا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في رواية الترمذي في جامعه الصحيح: ( من حلف  بغير الله فقد أشرك )، صدقت يا رسول الله، إذ لما نقول: وحقك، ورأسك، وسيدي  فلان، يكون قد عظمته، وأعطيت من عظمة الله لهذا المخلوق عظمة وأشركته  فيها، وهذا أمر واضح للمتأمل.والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر يقول: (  ألا )، ألو، أستغفر الله، ما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألو، لكن  أنتم تعرفونها أكثر من ألا، ( ألا إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم أن تحلفوا  بآبائكم، فمن كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت )، وفعلاً فقد كانوا يحلفون  بآبائهم، وقد كانوا يحلفون باللات والعزى، إذ إن الرجل أسلم أمس، فلا  يستطيع أن يترك الحلف بإلهه الذي عاش معه أربعين سنة، إذ إنه ما يشعر حتى  يقول: واللات أو والعزى، فكانت مشكلة عالجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهو أستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها، فقال عليه السلام: ( من حلف باللات فليقل: لا  إله إلا الله )، وهل استفاد إخواننا الذين تعودوا: بحق سيدي عبد القادر،  والنبي؟ قل: لا إله إلا الله تمحها على الفور،  إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ  يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ  [هود:114]، وبعضهم قد عاش في مكة على القمار  سنين عديدة، فما يدري إلا وقد بدون شعور أو بدون قصد: تعال أقامرك، فقال  عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( ومن قال: تعال أقامرك فليتصدق )، بصدقة مطلقاً،  فإنها تمحو هذه الكلمة، فهذا هو العلاج للمجتمع الذي تعود على القمار؛ لأنه  بقوله: تعال أقامرك أو ألعب معك، يكون قد زلت قدمه، ومع هذا قد تدست  النفس، فإنه يحتاج إلى محو وإزالة هذا الأثر بصدقة ولو بحفنة تمر.وأما من  يقول: علي الطلاق، أو بالطلاق، أو والطلاق، فما هو الطلاق؟ جبل أحد هذا؟  ماذا عليه؟ إن هذه من ألفاظ الجهال، إذ حقيقة الطلاق يا عباد الله أن  المؤمن وهو ولي الله، والمؤمنة وهي ولية الله، إذا تأذى هذا الرجل من  امرأته وصبر وبقي في آلامه، فإن سيده ومولاه لا يرضى له أن يعذب طول حياته،  فله أن يطلق، وكذلك المؤمنة أمة الله، فإن تأذت من هذا الزوج، وصبرت عاماً  وعامين، فإن الله لا يرضى لأمته أن تعذب، فلها عند ذلك أن تطلب الطلاق، إذ  إن الطلاق هو لرفع الضرر على عباد الله الصالحين، فكيف أصنع؟ نأتي باثنين  من الرجال العدول، ونجلس معاً في البيت، ونقدم لهم طعاماً أو شراباً، ثم  نقول لهما: أشهدكما أني قد طلقت فلانة، يا فلانة أنت طالق، ابق في بيتك حتى  تنتهي عدتك، ثم الحقي بأهلك، فهذا هو الطلاق، وأي طلاق غير هذا فهو بدعة  وضلال ومنكر.مرة أخرى: يكون الطلاق عندما يؤذى عبد الله أو أمة الله عاماً  أو عامين، ولا يستطيع أن يصبر أكثر من ذلك، إذ كيف يرضى الله بأذيته وهو  وليه؟ وكذلك المؤمنة لا يرضى الله لها أن تبقى معذبة، ( من عادى لي ولياً  فقد آذنته بالحرب )، إذاً: فأذن الله في الطلاق، فكيف نطلق؟ علي الطلاق؟!  وبالطلاق؟! وبجامعة الأيمان؟! كل هذه ألفاظ مبدعة محدثة، إذ إن الطلاق هو  أن تأتي باثنين من عدول القرية أو من جماعتك أو من حيك، وتدخلون المنزل  وتقول لهما: أشهدكما أني قد طلقت فلانة، فقط بهذه الكلمة، وهي تسمع، ثم  يقول لها: يا فلانة! ابق في بيتك، وكلي واشربي واستريحي حتى تنتهي العدة،  وهي ثلاثة حيض أو أقراء، ثم تذهبين إلى أهلك، وإن قالت: لا، اسمح لي من  الآن اذهب إلى بيتنا، فلا يمنعها، ثم يسألها: هل لك عندنا شيء؟ قالت: نعم،  لي عليك ألفين ريال من يوم كذا، فيعطيها إياها، وإن قالت: أمتعني وأكرمني  بشيء فأنا الآن ذاهبة إلى بيت أبي، فأعطها ألف ريال، ومع السلامة يا أمة  الله، فهذا هو الطلاق، وهذا هو الإسلام، وهذا الموضوع طويل كموضوع الشرك،  وسنعود إليه إن شاء الله يوم غد.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه  أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (82)  
الحلقة (306)
تفسير سورة النساء  (85)    


بعث الله عز وجل رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم برسالة الإسلام، وأنزل  عليه القرآن، وأمره بتبليغ دينه لكل من على وجه البسيطة من الإنس والجن،  وأمر الناس من جانب آخر باتباع هذا النبي الخاتم، الذي ختمت برسالته  الرسالات، وجاء الكتاب المنزل عليه مهيمناً على الكتاب كله، مبيناً لهم أن  إيمانهم به هو خير لهم، ومن كفر منهم فإن الله غني عنه.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، فاللهم حقق رجاءنا،  فإنك ولينا ولا لي لنا سواك.ومازلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة  الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع، ولكنا سندرس الآية الرابعة الأخيرة منها،  وتلاوة هذه الآيات الأربع تذكيراً للناسين وتعليماً لغير العالمين بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا   *  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ  طَرِيقًا   *  إِلَّا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَكَانَ  ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا   *  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ  الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ وَإِنْ  تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:167-170].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات  من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! علمنا -والحمد لله- أن الصد عن سبيل بعد الكفر  صاحبه ضال ضلالة لا يهتدي بعده، فيا ويل من كفر وصد عن سبيل الله، وذلك  لقول ربنا:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَدْ  ضَلُّوا ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا [النساء:167].ثانياً: أن الذي يكفر ويزيد فوق  كفره ظلماً، أي: ظلم نفسه وظلم غيره، إذ الظلم يتناول أولاً ظلمه لنفسه ثم  ظلمه لغيره، وقد يظلم ربه فيأخذ حق سيده ومولاه ويعطيه لعبيده ومخلوقاته،  ألا وإن الشرك من أعظم أنواع الظلم، إذ هو اعتداء على حقوق الله عز وجل،  فهذا الذي كفر وظلم يخبر تعالى عنه أنه لن يغفر له، ولن يهديه طريق السلامة  والنجاة والسعادة، ولكن سيهديه طريق جهنم والخزي والعذاب الأبدي، وتأملوا  قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ  لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا  *  إِلَّا طَرِيقَ  جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  يَسِيرًا  [النساء:168-169]، فما هو بالصعب أبداً ولا الشاق الممتنع، فالله  أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له: كن، فهو والله يكون، فلا يعجز أن يدخل  البشرية كلها والجن كلهم والملائكة كلهم في عالم الشقاء، إذ إنه على كل شيء  قدير.ومن أراد أن ينظر إلى قدرة الله فليرفع رأسه إلى الشمس، ويسأل علماء  الفلك: من أوجد هذا الكوكب العظيم؟ بنو فلان؟! الدولة الفلانية؟! إن هذا  الكوكب كتلة من النار، فمن أوجد هذه الكتلة من النار؟ ما مادتها؟ إن هذا  الكوكب العظيم أكبر من كوكبنا الأرضي بمليون ونصف المليون مرة، فمن أوجده؟  من سخره وأداره في فلكه لحكمة أرادها؟ أبعد هذا تشك في قدرة الله تعالى يا  ابن آدم؟!  وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [البقرة:284].                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم الرسول بالحق من ربكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الرَّسُولُ  بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا  فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:170].  ‏                                
 نداء الله للخلق كافة وإخبارهم بمجيء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [النساء:170]، هذا  النداء عام، فيشمل الكتابي والمشرك والمؤمن والكافر والأبيض والأصفر، أي:  كل بني آدم، ولكن في الدرجة الأولى يتناول اليهود والنصارى؛ لأنهم كفروا  بالنبي الخاتم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع علم علمائهم ورجال العلم  عندهم أنه النبي الخاتم محمد بن عبد الله الذي يخرج في جبال فاران، والله  ليعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم، ولكن الحفاظ على المنصب والكرسي والطعام  والشهوات حرمهم أن يعترفوا بالحق، قال تعالى:  يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا  يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  [البقرة:146]، قال عبد الله بن سلام الحبر  العظيم من بني إسرائيل من اليهود في المدينة، وقد أسلم أول من أسلم: والله  إني لأعرف رسول الله أكثر مما أعرف ابني، لم؟ قال: لأن أم ولدي يمكن أن  تخونني وأنا لا أدري، أما هذا فوالله لرسول الله، وقد ورد ذكره في الكتب  السابقة، كالتوراة والإنجيل، إذ إن فيهما صفات ونعوت رسول الله، بل تكاد  هذه الكتب أن تنطق بها، واسمع ما قاله عيسى عليه السلام لبني إسرائيل:   وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ  [الصف:6]،  وهو موجود في الإنجيل.والشاهد عندنا: ثقوا وصدقوا بأن التوراة والإنجيل  تحملان صفات رسولنا ونعوته التي تكاد أن تنطق بها، لكن أعداء الله وأعداء  البشرية وأرباب المادة وعباد الشهوات والشياطين والأهواء، قد جحدوا الحق  بعدما عرفوه، ولا تعجب، بل ولا غرابة في هذا، إذ إن المسلمين بينهم وفيهم  من جحد الحق وأنكره وتنكر له وكذب به أيضاً، لا لشيء إلا لمصالح دنيوية  هابطة ولشهوة البطن والفرج.فاسمع يا عبد الله! إلى نداء الحق جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ   [النساء:170]، ما قال: قد جاءكم رسول، وإنما (الرسول) المعهود عندكم،  والمعروف بينكم، والذي جحدتموه وأنكرتموه وكذبتموه، وقلتم فيه ما قلتم،  الرسول الأعظم الأكمل في رسالته وكمالاته، وإنه والله لمحمد بن عبد الله بن  عبد المطلب بن هاشم القرشي العدناني، من ولد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهم  السلام.فهذا النداء ينبغي أن تصغي إليه الآذان، إذ إنه نداء خالقنا ومالك  أمرنا ومولانا، فهو يقول لنا: قد جاءكم الرسول، فقولوا: مرحباً به، وأهلاً  وسهلاً بمجيء حبيب الله ورسوله ومصطفاه، لكن قالوا: لا، هذا يريد أن يحكم  ويسود، ويريد أن يستغلنا وأن يستعبدنا، فأخذوا يحرفون كلام الله ويبدلونه  ويغيرونه، فيا ويلهم من عذاب جهنم، وثَّم يذكرون حالهم ويبكون ولا يجديهم  البكاء، وتتمزق قلوبهم حسرات ولا ينفعهم ذلك في شيء.إن هذه إنعامات الله  وإفضالاته علينا، إذ إنه ينادي البشرية بعنوانها العام: يا أيها الناس! قد  جاءكم الرسول الأعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحق يحمله إليكم من أجل أن  تكملوا في دنياكم وتسعدوا فيها وفي أخراكم، وما جاء ليجمع أموالكم أو  ليتسلط عليكم أو ليسودكم، وإنما جاء بالحق يحمله، من أين؟ قال:  مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ  [النساء:170]، فكيف نرد ما جاءنا من ربنا؟! مجانين نحن لا عقول  لنا؟! أيجيئنا رسولٌ يحمل الهدى والنور من ربنا وسيدنا وخالقنا والذي إليه  مصيرنا فنرده؟! لماذا لا نقول: أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً؟! لكن إبليس وأعوانه  وقفوا في الطريق؛ لأنهم ما يريدون لهذا الآدمي أن يكمل أو يسعد أبداً، ولذا  حسبنا أن نسمع كلمة العدو وهو بين يدي الله تعالى، وهو يحلف بالله فيقول:   فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ  [ص:82]، أي: فبعزتك يا الله  لأغوين بني آدم عن آخرهم، لم يا عدو الله؟ قال: لأنني أُبلست وأيست من  الخير بسببهم، بل وطردت من الجنة وحق عليَّ القول بأنني من أهل النار،  وبالتالي فسأعمل أيضاً على إضلالهم وإغوائهم حتى يدخلوا معي النار.وأنت يا  أبا مرة! يا عدو الله، يا عدو الإنسانية! ألست أنت الذي أخرجت أبانا وأمنا  من دار السلام بفتنتك؟ بل أنت ما أبلست ولا طردت إلا لأنك تكبرت، إذ أمرك  مولاك أن تسجد لآدم، فحملك الكبر كيف تسجد لهذا المخلوق من الطين وأنت  المخلوق من النار؟ فمن سبب الشقاء إذاً؟ أنت يا إبليس عليك لعائن  الرحمن.ولذلك لما خلق الله آدم بيديه، وهذه ميزة خاصة بآدم، ونفخ فيه من  روحه، أمر ملائكته أن يحيوه، وذلك بأن يسجدوا لآدم، فسجد الملائكة كلهم، كم  ملياراً؟ والله لا تعرف عددهم، وهذا الملعون عدو الله الذي يوجد الفتن  بيننا، ويوغر صدورنا، وينفخ فينا الخبث والباطل، قال:  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ  خَلَقْتَ طِينًا  [الإسراء:61]؟ أي: كيف  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ  طِينًا  [الإسراء:61]؟ ثم قال:  أَرَأَيْتَكَ هَذَا الَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ  عَلَيَّ لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَأَحْتَنِكَنَّ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُ  [الإسراء:62]، أي: إذا طولت في عمري إلى آخر الدنيا سأفعل  وسأفعل بأولاده وذريته كذا وكذا.إذاً: إبليس عدو الله هو السبب، لكن لسنا  بأنعام ولا أبقار ولا أغنام، فينفخ فينا روح الباطل فننتفخ ونهتز، بل يجب  أن نحذر هذا العدو، وعندك مشعل من نار لا يقوى هذا العدو أبداً على أن يقرب  منك إذا قلته، ألا وهو قولك: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، فإذا شعرت به  وحام حول قلبك، فاستعمل هذا الجهاز الإلهي: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم،  فإنه يرجل عنك بعيداً.ولكن معاشر المستمعين! هذه القضية تحتاج إلى إيجاد  جهاز سليم صحيح، فالذي لا يملك هذا الجهاز لا يستطيع، فاسمعوا هذه الآية من  سورة الأعراف، يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ  طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ   *   وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الغَيِّ ثُمَّ لا يُقْصِرُونَ   [الأعراف:201-202].فتأملوا هذه الآية:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا   [الأعراف:201]، اتقوا ماذا؟ الحر والبرد والجوع والظمأ؟ لا والله ، وإنما  اتقوا الله ربهم، فلم يجاهروا بمعاصيه، ولم يعلنوا العصيان والخروج عن  طاعته، وإنما إذا قال: صوموا صاموا، وإذا قال: أفطِروا أفطَروا، وإذا قال:  امشوا مشوا، وإذا قال: قفوا وقفوا، وبهذا يتقى الله عز وجل، إلا أنه لابد  من معرفة فيمَ نطيع الله تعالى؟ وما هي أوامره التي نقف عندها وننهض بها؟  وما هي نواهيه ومحرماته التي نتجنبها ونبتعد عنها؟ لابد من العلم، أحببنا  أم كرهنا، إذ من لم يعلم لن يصل إلى مستوى الكمال بحال من الأحوال. إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا  [الأعراف:201]، فانظر إلى حالهم:  إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ   [الأعراف:201]، طيف،  طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ  مُبْصِرُونَ  [الأعراف:201]، فالعدو يحوم كالطائرة الغازية للعدو حول مركز  حي في البلد، وإذا بالأجهزة المتهيئة لذلك تشعر بها وتطردها، والذي ما عنده  جهاز صالح فإن الشيطان يحوم ويدخل قلبه، ويتصرف فيه ويسخره كالبقرة،  فيقوده ويدفعه إلى الجرائم والشهوات التي قد تشمئز منها الحيوانات.وتأمل
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 

-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (83)  
الحلقة (307)
تفسير سورة النساء  (86)      



نهى الله عز وجل أهل الكتاب عن الغلو في الدين من التكلف والتنطع، والرهبنة  واعتزال النساء، وغير ذلك من البدع التي حملهم عليها الغلو، كما حذرهم من  قول غير الحق من زعم وجود الولد لله سبحانه وتعالى، مبيناً لهم أن هذا الذي  ادعوه ولداً له سبحانه وهو عيسى عليه السلام لن يستنكف عن عبادة الله  وحده، فهو عبده ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها على مريم، لأن كل من يستنكف عن عبادة  الله فإن مصيره العذاب الأليم في نار الجحيم.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم حقق رجاءنا، إنك  ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة  الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا نتغنى بها بعض الدقائق ثم  نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى منها، فإن كان عقيدة عقدناها في  نفوسنا فلا تنحل بإذن ربنا حتى نلقى الله مولانا، وإن كانت أمراً من أوامره  من أجل إسعادنا أو إكمالنا، فإننا نعزم على النهوض بهذا الواجب والقيام  بهذا الأمر الإلهي، وإن كانت تحمل منهياً عنه؛ لأنه ضار ومفسد، عزمنا على  التخلي عنه والابتعاد من ساحته، وإن كانت تحمل نوراً وهداية سألنا الله  تعالى تحقيقها لنا، وأصبحنا من أهل النور والهداية، وإن كانت تحمل آداباً  رفيعة وسامية، عزمنا على التأدب بها والتزامها؛ لنسمو ونكمل بين الناس، وإن  كانت تحمل خلقاً أحبه الله ورسوله ورغب فيه، عزمنا على التخلق به مادمنا  قادرين نعي ونسمع ونقدر على أن نفعل ونترك، ولذا فمن أجل هذا يُدَّرس كتاب  الله عز وجل،  وتلاوة هذه الآيات بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ  إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا    *  لَنْ يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِلَّهِ وَلا  الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَنْ يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ  وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا   *  فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ  وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:171-173]، إنه كلام  عالي وسامي، ولا عجب إذ إنه كلام الله رب العالمين.                               
 النهي عن الغلو في الدين                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ   [النساء:171]، من القائل؟ إنه الله عز وجل الذي أنزل هذا القرآن الكريم،  على من أنزله؟ على نبيه ومصطفاه ومختاره الذي اختاره من بين البشر وهو محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وها نحن في مدينته النبوية وفي مسجده وذاك قبره  الشريف في حجراته الطاهرة، وكلنا يقين على ذلك، وما عندنا أدنى شك ولا وهم.  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:171]، ومن هم أهل الكتاب؟ غالباً هم  اليهود والنصارى، لكن في هذا السياق هم النصارى، واليوم النصارى هم  المسيحيون أو الصليبيون، فيناديهم الرب تبارك وتعالى في كتابه ليبلغهم  رسوله ما دعاهم الله إليه وأمرهم به ونهاهم عنه، وذلك من أجل أن يكملوا  ويسعدوا لأنهم عبيد الله تعالى. يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي  دِينِكُمْ  [النساء:171]، والغلو من غلا يغلو، إذا تجاوز الحد وازداد  وابتعد، والغلو في الدين حرام، وهو الزيادة في الدين؛ لأن الدين إذا زيد  فيه أو نقص منه فقد بطل مفعوله، فلا يزكي الأرواح البشرية ولا يطهرها ولا  يحقق أمناً ولا طهراً ولا محبة؛ لأنه قد فسد بالزيادة أو النقصان.فأما  اليهود فقد غلوا في سب عيسى وشتمه وانتقاصه، إذ رموه بالسحر، ورموا والدته  بالزنا، فأفرطوا -والعياذ بالله- في الغلو، أو فرَّطوا أعظم تفريط في شأن  عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وأما النصارى فقد غلوا في عيسى حتى جعلوه هو الله،  وجعلوه ابن الله، وجعلوه ثالث أقنوم من الأقانيم الثلاثة التي تكوِّن الله،  وهذا كفر -والعياذ بالله- بشع قذر، إذ إن الله رب العالمين، ومالك الملك،  وهو الذي أوجد العوالم كلها وأدارها ونظمها في الأكوان كلها، فهل يحتاج إلى  ولد فينسب إليه فيقال: عيسى ابن الله؟ وهل هذا الرب العظيم الجليل يتكون  من عناصر ثلاثة حتى يكون الإله الرب؟ لقد عبث بهم اليهود، فهم الذين أفسدوا  عقيدة المسيحيين، وحسدوهم وأبغضوهم، إذ كيف يظفرون بعيسى وباتباعه  والهداية على يديه؟ وما هي إلا فترة سبعين سنة واحتالوا على النصارى  وجعلوهم من أبشع المشركين والكافرين والعياذ بالله رب العالمين.فاسمع الله  عز وجل وهو يناديهم فيقول:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:171]، وأهل  الكتاب المفروض فيهم أن يكونوا علماء صلحاء عرفاء عدولاً أوعياء مستقيمين.  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [النساء:171]، ناداهم لينهاهم عن الغلو في الدين،  فقال:  لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  [النساء:171]، ونحن مثلهم، فلا يحل لنا  أن نغلو في ديننا بزيادة كلمة أو حركة، واسمعوا قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( إياكم -احذروا- ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة )، أحدثت بعد وفاة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يعملها رسول الله وأصحابه، ولم يبينها  لأمته، فاحذروا المحدثات، ( فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة )، فإياكم  يا معشر المسلمين! ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة،  فهاهو تعالى ينهى أهل الكتاب عن الغلو في الدين، فهل يسمح لنا بذلك؟ معاذ  الله عز وجل.مرة أخرى: يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! إن الدين عبارة عن  قانون أنزله الله عز وجل ووكل إلى رسوله بيانه، وهذا القانون أُنزل وشرع من  أجل أن يسعد الإنسان عليه في هذه الدار، ويكمل ويسعد عليه في الدار  الآخرة، فمن هنا إذا زاد فيه من زاد فقد أفسده، ومن نقص منه شيئاً فقد  أفسده أيضاً.وعندكم مثال محسوس لا يجهله إلا من لا عقل له، وتأملوه: صلاة  المغرب ثلاث ركعات، فقد نزل جبريل وعلم رسول الله في مكة وصلى به ثلاث  ركعات، فلو قال قائل: نحن في فراغ وفي شوق إلى لقاء الله فنصلي المغرب أربع  ركعات! وصلى أربع ركعات، فهل يفتيه عالم فقيه في المسلمين ويقول: صلاتك  صحيحة؟ والله ما كان، بل كل فقيه يقول له: صلاتك باطلة؛ لأنك زدت فيها  ركعة، وكذلك لو قال قائل: نحن في شغل وفي تعب، وسوف نصلي العصر ثلاث ركعات!  وصلوا العصر فعلاً ثلاث ركعات، فهل يوجد عالم في الإنس في بني آدم من  فقهاء الإسلام من يقول: صلاتكم صحيحة؟ الجواب: لا والله، ولو قال آخر: يا  معشر المسلمين! إننا في شوق إلى عبادة الله، وطالما كنا مفرطين، فهذه السنة  نصوم واحداً وثلاثين يوماً! وفعلاً صمنا واحداً وثلاثين يوماً، فهل يوجد  فقيه فيقول: لا بأس وصيامكم صحيح؟ لا والله، بل صيامكم باطل فاسد، أو لو  قلنا: إن هذا العام نكتفي بتسعة وعشرين يوماً، وصمنا تسعة وعشرين يوماً  وأفطرنا وما زال من رمضان يوم، فهل يوجد من يقول: صيامكم صحيح؟ والله ما  يوجد، بل باطل، ومعنى بطلانه: أن هذه العبادة لا تزكي النفس ولا تطهرها ولا  تؤهل الإنسان للكمال والإسعاد إلا إذا أداها كما نزلت من السماء وبينها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو أن هذه العبادة لا تزكي النفس، أو لا  توجد الطهارة والصفاء في الروح البشرية التي بين جنبينا، ومن هنا فالزيادة  في الدين كالنقصان، فإن قال قائل: يا شيخ! إن هذا بعيد، فأقول: أرأيتم من  قال: أنا لا أغسل وجهي إلا أربع فقط ما نكتفي بثلاث، فيزيد غسلة رابعة  متعمداً، فهل تجد فقيهاً يقول له: لا بأس؟ لا والله؛ لأنها عبادة مقننة  بتقنين حكيم، فالزيادة تبطلها والنقص يبطلها، فإما أن تؤدى كما هي وإلا ما  تنتج أو ما تولد النور للقلب البشري.وها نحن نسمع ما يقول تعالى لأهل  الكتاب فيقول:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ   [النساء:171]، أي غلو، وأي زيادة.                                                                      
 حرمة القول على الله بغير علم                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا  الْحَقَّ  [النساء:171]، أي: الثابت القطعي الثبوت بوحي الله تعالى في  كتابه أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو الثابت بالعقل السليم  الصحيح، فلا تقولوا على الله قولاً إلا أن يكون حقاً ثابتاً، أما أن نقول:  الله له ولد أو له زوجة! فبأي حق أثبتنا هذا؟  وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ  [النساء:171]، أي: لا تكذبوا على الله فتقولون:  قال الله كذا وهو ما قال، ولا حرم الله كذا والله ما حرم، ولا أحل الله كذا  والله ما أحل، ولا شرع الله كذا وهو ما شرع، إذ لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن  يقول كلمة عن الله إلا إذا علمها يقيناً في كتابه وفي هدي نبيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم،  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ   [الصف:7]، فهل يوجد من هو أظلم ممن يكذب على الله؟ لا والله، والذين يكذبون  على الله إنما يكذبون لأجل تحقيق مصالح، أو لأجل الدينار والدرهم، أو من  أجل حب العلو والرياسة والسلطان، أو من أجل أن يحصلوا على مادة فاسدة في  هذه الحياة الدنيا.ونحن معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! لا نكذب على إنسان فكيف  نكذب على الله الرحمن؟! إذ الكذب حرام، فلا يحل لمؤمن أن يقول: قال فلان  وهو ما قال، أو يقول: رأيت كذا وهو ما رأى، أو فعل فلان وهو ما فعل، فكيف  إذاً يكذب على الله؟!                                                                      
 المعتقد الحق في عيسى عليه السلام                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى مبيناً غلوهم وباطلهم:  إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ  عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  [النساء:171]، والمسيح هو عيسى عليه السلام، وسمي  بالمسيح لأنه ممسوح الذنوب، إذ إنه لم يقارف ذنباً قط، وقد عاش ثلاث  وثلاثين سنة ولم يذنب ذنباً قط، وقد بين لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  هذا في حديث الشفاعة الكبرى أو العظمى يوم القيامة، إذ يأتي الناس إلى آدم  وهم في عرصات القيامة في ساحة فصل القضاء، فيعتذر آدم على أن يكلم لهم الله  ليقضي بينهم ويحيلهم إلى نوح، ونوح يحيلهم إلى إبراهيم، وإبراهيم يحيلهم  إلى موسى، وموسى يحيلهم إلى عيسى، فكل من أحيل إليه ذكر ذنباً وقال: كيف  أكلم ربي اليوم وقد غضب غضباً لم يغضب قبله ولا بعده مثله؟ عليكم بفلان، ثم  قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إلا عيسى فإنه لم يذكر ذنباً قط )، ومع  هذا قال: عليكم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.وإذا نزل من السماء -ولا ندري متى  ينزل غداً أو بعد غد؟- فإنه يحج ويعتمر، والحبيب يقول: ( كأني بابن مريم  في فج الروحاء ملبياً بحج وعمرة أو بعمرة أو حج )، لكن لا يفرحن النصارى  واليهود بنزوله فيقولون: حينئذ نسلم، إذ لن يجزهم إسلام ولم ينفعهم إيمان؛  لأن الساعة قد دقت وانتهى العمل، فالمؤمن مؤمن والكافر كافر، قال تعالى في  هذه الحقيقة، وهي إذا ظهرت علامات الساعة أغلق باب التوبة:  هَلْ  يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  [الأنعام:158]،  فيؤمنون،  أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ  [الأنعام:158]، عز وجل فيؤمنون،  أَوْ  يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ  [الأنعام:158]، فيؤمنون، ثم ماذا قال  تعالى؟  يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لا يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا  إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي  إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا  [الأنعام:158]، ونزول عيسى من العلامات  الكبرى.والمسيح عيسى بن مريم ليس له أب، إذ لو كان له أب لسماه الله عز  وجل، وإنما له أم اسمها مريم بالعبرية، وبالعربية: خادمة الله.قال تعالى في  الإخبار عنه:  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  [النساء:171]، وليس هو ابن الله، وإنما  رسول الله أرسله إلى اليهود فقط، فرسالته خاصة وليست عامة كرسالة الخاتم  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلهذا ناداهم فقال:  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ  [الصف:6]، أما محمد:  أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ  [الأعراف:158]، أبيضهم وأسودهم.ثم قال تعالى أيضاً في الإخبار  عنه:  وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ  [النساء:171]، ما هذه  الكلمة التي ألقاها إلى مريم؟ اللفظ يدل دلالتين سليمتين صحيحتين: الأولى:  اقرءوا من سورتها:  وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ  مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا   *  فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ  حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا  سَوِيًّا   *  قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ  تَقِيًّا   *  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا  زَكِيًّا  [مريم:16-19]، إذاً فهذه الكلمة هي كلمة الله عز وجل التي بعث  بها عبده ورسوله جبريل فبلغها مريم، أي: ألقاها إلى مريم.والثانية: كلمة  التكوين؛ لأن عيسى كان بكلمة الله (كن)، إذ بعث الله جبريل عليه السلام  وأمره أن ينفخ في كم درعها، فنفخ فسرت النفخة الهوائية فدخلت في بطنها وقال  الله لعيسى: كن، فكان. إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ  [النساء:171]، وهذا أولاً، وثانياً:  وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا  إِلَى مَرْيَمَ  [النساء:171]، وثالثاً:  وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ  [النساء:171]،  أي: روح من الله عز وجل، فجبريل هو الذي نفخها، والذي أمره أن ينفخ هذه  الروح هو الله عز وجل.وهنا النصارى قالوا: إن كلمة (منه) في الآية:   وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ  [النساء:171]معناها: أن عيسى جزء من الله عز وجل! وقد حدث  على عهد الرشيد العباسي أن طبيباً نصرانياً كان عنده في مجلسه وهناك عالم  جليل، فقال هذا النصراني: سبحان الله! الله يقول في كتابه العزيز:  وَرُوحٌ  مِنْهُ  [النساء:171]، وأنتم تقولون: ليس هو بجزء من الله! فكيف ذلك؟  فألهم الله ذلك العالم الجليل فقال له: اسمع قوله تعالى:  وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ  مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِنْهُ  [الجاثية:13]،  ثم قال: إذاً هذه الأكوان كلها جزء من الله أو عيسى وحده فقط؟! فأسكته  وأسلم وتاب إلى الله عز وجل ونجا من عذاب الله.                                                                     
 نهي الله لأهل الكتاب أن يقولوا: إن الله ثالث ثلاثة                                                                                                    
                                قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ  [النساء:171]، وهذا  نهي من الله تعالى،  انتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ  [النساء:171]، أي: كفوا عن  هذا الباطل وهذا الهراء والكلام الماجن. وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انتَهُوا  خَيْرًا لَكُمْ  [النساء:171] لماذا؟  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   [النساء:171]، أي: إنما الله معبود واحد، و(إله) بمعنى: معبود، فلا ثاني  ولا ثالث، ما هو إلا الله الواحد الأحد، فالذي أوجد الخلائق هو الذي يعبد،  والموجود هو في حد ذاته محتاج إلى أن يعبد من أوجده، بل الخلائق كلها  مفتقرة إلى الله والله غني عنها، فكيف يوجد من يعبد مع الخلائق؟ إن المعبود  هو الخالق الغني فقط، أما ما عداه فيجب أن يَعبد لا أن يُعبد مع الله،  فلهذا كلمة الحق: (لا إله إلا الله) لن ينقضها ذو عقل أبداً، وتنقض بأحد  أمرين: إما بأن يوجد مع الله إله آخر أو ثاني أو ثالث، ومن ثَمَّ نقول: لا  إله إلا فلان وفلان وفلان، وما نقول: إلا الله، أو تنقض بأنه لا وجود لله،  فإن قلنا: تنقض بوجود آلهة، فأين الآلهة التي خلقت مع الله وأدارت الحياة  والكون؟ لا أحد، وإن قلنا: يوجد إله خلق ورزق، فنقول: دلونا عن إله خلق أو  رزق أو دبر الكون؟ إذاً فلم يبق إلا كلمة: (لا إله إلا الله) التي لا تنقض  بحال من الأحوال لا بالنفي ولا بالإثبات، ومن أراد أن يدخل في الإسلام من  عهد آدم إلى اليوم فلا بد وأن يعترف يقيناً على علم أنه لا يوجد من يُعبد  إلا الله، وثَمَّ ينبغي ألا يعبد إلا الله الذي اعترف أنه لا إله إلا هو،  وألا يعترف بعبادة غير الله كائناً من كان، إذ لا يستحق العبادة إلا  الله.ثم يقول الله تعالى لهم:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [النساء:171]؛ لأن اليهود يؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض، بل يقتلون الرسل،  والنصارى أيضاً لمَ ما يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يؤمنون بزكريا  وموسى وعيسى وإبراهيم؟ ثم هل من المنطق أو الذوق العقلي أو العرفي أن ملكك  أو حاكمك يأمرك بأن تقول كذا وكذا، أو تصدق بكذا وكذا، فتقول: نعم يا سيدي  إلا فلاناً فأنا ما أؤمن به أو لا أقول به! فهل يقبل هذا الكلام؟ وهل يعتبر  مطيعاً لحاكمه؟ يقطع رأسه، فكيف تؤمنون برسل الله وتقولون: هذا ما نؤمن  برسالته؟ إن الرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، فالذي يكذب واحداً كفر  بإجماع المسلمين من عهد آدم، والأنبياء مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً، فلو أنكر  وقال: أنا لا أؤمن برسالة يوشع فهو كافر؛ لأن من كذب الله في جزء اعتبر  أنه قد كذبه في الكل، وما أصبح مؤمناً أبداً. وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ   [النساء:171]، أي: أن الله ثالث ثلاثة، وهذه للمسيحيين،  انتَهُوا خَيْرًا  لَكُمْ  [النساء:171]، أي: من الآن قولوا: لا إله إلا الله، أما أن عيسى  ابن الله، أو أن الله وابنه وروح القدس -جبريل- هي الله، أو أن عيسى وأمه  والله عز وجل، وكلها أباطيل وترهات لا يقبلها عقل ولا فهم آدمي أبداً ولا  تقبل. انتَهُوا  [النساء:171]، أي: انتهوا عن هذا القول وعن هذا الاعتقاد،   خَيْرًا لَكُمْ  [النساء:171]، أليس انتهاؤهم به خيراً لهم؟ نعم؛ لأنهم  إذا انتهوا فقد أسلموا ودخلوا في رحمة الله تعالى، لكن ما داموا أنهم يصرون  أن الله جزء من ثلاثة أجزاء فهذا هو الكذب والكفر والعياذ بالله، والقول  على الله بدون علم، فهل الله أعلمهم بأنه مكون من ثلاثة أقانيم؟ثم قال  تعالى:  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  [النساء:171]، لا ثاني له ولا  ثالث له، و(إله) أي: معبود واحد، لماذا كان المعبود الأوحد؟ لأنه لا يُعبد  بالقلب والإذعان والخضوع والحب والطاعة إلا الذي وهبني حياتي، وأعطاني سمعي  وبصري، وأعطاني عقلي وفهمي، وأعطاني ذاتي، وأوجد لي هذه الأرض وما فيها من  نعيم لأعيش عليها، فهذا هو الذي أعبده، أما الذي حاله كحالي ومثله مثلي  فهو فقير محتاج مخلوق مربوب، فكيف أرفعه إلى مستوى الإلهية وأدعوه مع الله  أو أتقرب إليه مع الله؟! لا يعقل هذا ولا يقبل أبداً.معاشر المستمعين! وهل  المسلمين نجوا من هذا الخلط والخبط والسقوط؟ ما نجوا، بل ما إن انتهت  القرون الثلاثة التي أخبر عنها رسول الله بأنها خير القرون حتى ظهرت  الضلالات في أمة الإسلام، فوجد أولئك الذين يدفنون أخاهم ويبنون عليه قبة  ويجعلون على قبره تابوتاً ويكسونه بالأزر الحريرية، ثم يوقدون الشموع له،  ثم يأتون ويعكفون حوله، ثم يحلفون به، ثم يتقربون إليه ويدعونه ويستغيثون  به، فكم إلهاً عبدوا؟! وما انتهت هذه المشكلة إلا في هذه البلاد على يد  السلطان عبد العزيز تغمده الله برحمته، فهو الذي هدم القباب والقبور وقطع  الأشجار وصرف الناس بالحديد والنار عن عبادة غير الله، أما العالم الإسلامي  عربه كعجمه القباب إلى الآن، وإن اتضح الحال وعرف الناس ربهم، لكن ما زال  آلاف أو ملايين يستغيثون بالأولياء ويستعيذون بهم ويدعونهم: يا سيدي! يا  فلان! وكأنهم آلهة، وما قرءوا هذه الآية:  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  [النساء:171]، أي: تنزه وتقدس أن  يكون له ولد.  لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   [النساء:171]، فلو أن شخصاً يملك مدينة بكاملها، فهل تنسب إليه خروفاً من  الغنم أو شاة من الماعز وتقول: هذه له؟! إن الذي يملك كل ما في الكون يكون  له ولد يعينه؟! ماذا يصنع به؟  سُبْحَانَهُ  [النساء:171]، أي: تقدس وتنزه  وتطهر أن يكون له ولد،  لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا  [النساء:171]. وقضية نسبة الولد أن اليهود  تورطوا فيها وقالوا: عزير ابن الله، وهذا في كتاب الله ويعترفون به، ومن  العرب قبيلة كبيرة اسمها: بنو لحيان كانت تقول: إن الملائكة بنات الله! بل  إن هناك أمماً ينسبون إلى الله عن جهل أشياء وأشياء، ولهذا احفظ هذه  الكلمة:  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ  وَكِيلًا  [النساء:171].                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبداً لله...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  لَنْ يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا  لِلَّهِ وَلا الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَنْ يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ  عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا   [النساء:172].ثم قال تعالى واسمعوا يا بني إسرائيل واسمعوا يا أهل الكتاب،  ولنسمع نحن أيضاً:  لَنْ يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا  لِلَّهِ وَلا الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  [النساء:172]، أي: أن المسيح  عليه السلام والملائكة المقربون لن يتكبروا أو يأنفوا أن يكونوا عبيداً لله  تعالى، فالمسيح العبد الطاهر النقي الصالح ما يتكبر ويقول: كيف أطأطئ رأسي  لله أو أعبده؟ وكذلك الملائكة المقربون، فماذا تعرفون عن الملائكة؟ جبريل  عليه السلام والله له ستمائة جناح، ولما تجلى وظهر لرسول الله في مكة سد  الأفق كله بأجنحته، وهذا ملك تحت العرش رأسه ملوية ورجلاه في تخوم الأرض  السابعة، فهذه العظمة عندهم وهذه القدرة والله ما يستنكفون عن عبادة الله،  بل يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون.فعيسى عليه السلام لا يتكبر ولا يستنكف  أبداً ويقول: لا أكون عبد لله، بل هو عبد الله ورسوله، وأنتم تريدونه أن  يكون مثل الله، فأين يُذهب بعقولكم؟ وَمَنْ يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ  وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ  [النساء:172]، عنها فلا يعبده،  فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ  جَمِيعًا  [النساء:172]، في ساحة واحدة من آدم إلى آخر مولود، في ساحة فصل  القضاء، في أرض غير هذه، في عالم غير هذا،  فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ  جَمِيعًا  [النساء:172]، للحساب أولاً ثم الجزاء.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           قوله تعالى:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا  أَلِيمًا وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا  نَصِيرًا  [النساء:173]. فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ   [النساء:173]، من هم الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات؟ نسأل الله أن نكون منهم،  آمنا بالله ولقائه، آمنا بالله ورسوله، آمنا بالله وبعبادته ولم نعبد  غيره، بل لو نقطع أو نصلب أو نحرق فلا نعبد غير الله أبداً، فهؤلاء آمنوا  إيماناً كاملاً صادقاً لا دخن فيه أبداً، فآمنا بالله وبكل ما أمرنا الله  أن نؤمن به، سواء أدركناه بعقولنا أو عجزنا عن إدراكه لضعفنا وقلة قدرتنا،  آمنا بالله وبكل ما أمرنا الله أن نؤمن به من شأن الغيب والشهادة، ولا نفرق  بين أحد من رسله. آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [النساء:173]، ما هي  الصالحات التي عملوها؟ هل البدع يقال فيها: صالحة؟ لا والله، وإنما عملوا  الصالحات، أي: عبدوا الله تعالى بما شرع لهم، فلا زيادة ولا نقصان، ولا  تقديم ولا تأخير، لا في الزمان ولا في المكان، وسر ذلك أن هذه العبادات  -منها كلمة: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم- مشروعة لتزكية النفس  وتطهيرها، فمثلاً ركعة الوتر إن أديتها كما هي فإنها تولد لك النور كالذي  تولده أمامك الآلات وذلك في قلبك فتزكو به نفسك وتطيب وتطهر، فإذا طبت يا  عبد الله وطهرت فحاشا لله أن يبعدك من جواره، بل ينزل ملائكته ليرفعوك  إليه.واسمع هذا البيان مرة أخرى:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [النساء:173] أولاً؛ لأن الأعمال الصالحة بدون إيمان باطلة، ولا تتأتى  أيضاً ولا يأتي بها عبد على الوجه المطلوب، وإذا فعلها نافقاً فقط فإنما  ليضلل الآخرين أو ليخدعهم، فالإيمان أولاً والعمل الصالح ثانياً، والعمل  الصالح كل العبادات كالصلاة والزكاة والصيام والرباط والجهاد والذكر وتلاوة  القرآن، حتى إماطة الأذى عن طريق المؤمنين عبادة تعبدك الله بها، فهذه هي  التي تزكي النفس، وأصحابها قال الله فيهم:  فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ   [النساء:173]، أي: مقابل أعمالهم،  وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ   [النساء:173]، فلا يجزيهم فقط بالحساب الدقيق، صلى كذا ركعة، تصدق بكذا  دينار، وإنما يجزيهم ويزيدهم من فضله، وهذا هو الصنف الأول.وأما الصنف  الثاني فقد قال تعالى:  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا   [النساء:173]، عن عبادة الله والاعتراف بألوهيته وطاعة رسوله، والاستنكاف  هو الاستكبار، مثل أنف، فلا يريد أن يطأطئ رأسه أو يعترف بالحق، إذ كيف  يعفر وجهه بالتراب؟! أو يقول: كيف أنقض ما اعتقدته عن أمي وأبي؟ وَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا   [النساء:173]، ولكي تعرف العذاب الأليم راجع صفحات القرآن تقف على صنوف  العذاب وألوانه، إذ إن العذاب الأليم ذاك الذي يسلب الإنسان كل عذوبة في  حياته، وحسبنا منظر من مناظر عذاب الدار الآخرة، قال تعالى:  هَذَانِ  خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ  [الحج:19]، والخصمان هم المؤمنون  والكافرون، فالمؤمنون قالوا: لا إله إلا الله، والكافرون قالوا: الآلهة  متعددة،  هَذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِنْ نَارٍ يُصَبُّ مِنْ فَوْقِ  رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ   *  يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  وَالْجُلُودُ   *  وَلَهُمْ مَقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ   *  كُلَّمَا  أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ غَمٍّ أُعِيدُوا فِيهَا وَذُوقُوا  عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ  [الحج:19-22]، والشاهد عندنا في العذاب الأليم الموجز  في هذه الكلمات مبين ومفصل غاية التفصيل والبيان في كتاب الله عز وجل.  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا  [النساء:173]، أي: عن عبادة الله  واستكبروا عنها، استنكفوا واستكبروا أن يوحدوا الله، أن يقولوا: لا إله إلا  الله،  فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:173]، فهل في ساحة القيامة  والجزاء يجدون ولياً يتولاهم أو ناصراً ينصرهم؟ مستحيل، إذ لا ناصر لهم إلا  الله، فإذا خذلهم الله فمن ينصرهم؟!                                                                 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          معاشر المستمعين! نسمعكم الشرح الموجود في الكتاب لنزداد يقيناً ومعرفة، فتأملوا.                               
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال [معنى الآيات: ما زال السياق مع أهل الكتاب، ففي الآية  الأولى نادى الرب تبارك وتعالى النصارى بلقب الكتاب الذي هو الإنجيل،  ونهاهم عن الغلو في دينهم من التنطع والتكلف، كالترهب واعتزال النساء ]،  فالرهبان عند النصارى يعتزلون النساء، فلا يجامعون النساء ولا يتزوجون،  وإنما ينقطعون إلى الصوامع ولا يخرجون منها، وبذلك يوقفون الحياة، وهذا كله  ابتداع ابتدعوه وغلو غلوا في دين الله.قال: [ وما إلى ذلك من البدع التي  حمل عليها الغلو، كما نهاهم عن قولهم على الله تبارك وتعالى غير الحق، وذلك  بنسبة الولد إليه تعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، وأخبرهم بأن عيسى لم يكن  أبداً غير رسول الله، وكلمته التي ألقاها إلى مريم، حيث بعث إليها جبريل  فبشرها بأن الله تعالى قد يهبها غلاماً زكياً، ونفخ -وهو روح الله- في كم  درعها فكان عيسى بكلمة التكوين وهي (كن)، وبسبب تلك النفخة من روح الله  جبريل عليه السلام، فلم يكن عيسى الله ولا ابن الله، فارجعوا إلى الحق،  وآمنوا بالله ورسله جبريل وعيسى ومحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، ولا تقولوا  زوراً -وبهتاناً- وباطلاً: الله ثالث ثلاثة آلهة، انتهوا عن القول الكذب  يكن انتهاؤكم خيراً لكم حالاً -الآن- ومآلاً -يوم القيامة- إنما الله  سبحانه وتعالى إله واحد لا شريك له ولا ند ولا ولد، سبحانه تنزه وعلا وجل  وعظم أن يكون له ولد، ولم تكن له صاحبة -أي: زوجة- ولم يكن ذا حاجة، وله ما  في السموات وما في الأرض خلقاً وملكاً وحكماً وتدبيراً، وكفى به سبحانه  وتعالى وكيلاً شاهداً عليماً، فحسبكم الله تعالى رباً وإلهاً، فإنه يكفيكم  كل ما يهمكم، فلا تفتقرون إلى غيره ولا تطلبون سواه، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  الأولى.وأما الآيتان الثانية والثالثة، فقد أخبر تعالى أن عبده ورسوله  المسيح عليه السلام لن يستنكف أبداً أن يعبد الله، وينسب إليه بعنوان  العبودية فيقال: عبد الله ورسوله، حتى الملائكة المقربون منهم فضلاً عن  غيرهم لا يستنكفون عن عبادة الله تعالى وعن لقب العبودية، فهم عباد الله  وملائكته، ثم توعد الله تعالى كل من استنكف عن عبادته واستكبر عنها من سائر  الناس بأنه سيحشرهم جميعاً ويحاسبهم على أعمالهم، فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات، آمنوا بألوهيته تعالى وحده، وعبدوه وحده، بما شرع لهم من أنواع  العبادات وهي الأعمال الصالحة، فهؤلاء يوفيهم أجورهم كاملة، ويزيدهم من  فضله الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، وقد يضاعف إلى سبعمائة ضعف.وأما الذين استنكفوا  واستكبروا، أي: حملتهم الأنفة والكبر على عدم قبول الحق والرجوع إليه،  فأصروا على الاعتقاد الباطل والعمل الفاسد، فيعذبهم تعالى عذاباً أليماً،  أي: موجعاً، ولا يجدون لهم من دونه ولياً ولا نصيراً، فينتهي أمرهم إلى  عذاب الخلد جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ].                                                                      
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                قال: [ من هداية الآيات: أولاً: حرمة الغلو في الدين، إذ  هي من الأسباب الموجبة للابتداع والضلال ]، الغلو في الدين محرم؛ لأنه سبب  في الابتداع والزيادة في دين الله، والزيادة في الدين تفسده وتبطل مفعوله،  وهذه قصة ثلاثة تعهدوا فقال أحدهم: أنا لا أطأ النساء حتى الموت، وآخر قال:  أنا أصوم ولا أفطر أبداً، وآخر قال: أنا أصلي ولا أنام، فبلغ ذلك رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستدعاهم وقال: ( ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا،  أما أنا فأصوم وأفطر، وآتي النساء، وأصلي وأنام )، ونهاهم عن الغلو؛ لأن  الغلو إذا انفتح أفسد الدين.قال: [ ثانياً: حرمة القول على الله تعالى بدون  علم مطلقاً، والقول عليه بغير الحق بصورة خاصة ]، فهل يجوز لأحد أن يقول:  الله صفته كذا وكذا بدون علم؟ أو الله أمر بكذا وهو ما أمر؟ ليس هناك أفظع  من القول على الله بدون علم.قال: [ ثالثاً: بيان المعتقد الحق في عيسى عليه  السلام، وأنه عبد الله ورسوله، كان بكلمة الله ونفخة جبريل ]، أي: كان  بكلمة الله: (كن) فكان، ونفخة جبريل التي أمره الله أن ينفخها، وجبريل هو  روح الله وروح القدس.قال: [ رابعاً: حرمة الاستنكاف عن الحق والاستكبار عن  قبوله ]، فاحذر يا عبد الله! أن يبلغك عن الله أو عن رسوله شيئاً وتستنكف  وتستكبر عنه.قال: [ خامساً: بيان الجزاء الأخروي وهو إما نعيم وإما جحيم ]،  فهل هناك شيء آخر؟ الجزاء الأخروي إما نعيم وإما جحيم، والله أسأل أن  ينجينا من عذابه، وأن يبعدنا من كل موجبات عذابه.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  وآله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (84) 
الحلقة (308)
تفسير سورة النساء  (87)


*

*
ينادي الله عز وجل الناس في أرجاء الأرض ممتناً عليهم بأنه بعث إليهم بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجعله برهاناً على قدرته وعظمته، حيث بعثه وهو أمي  إلى أمة أمية لا تقرأ ولا تكتب، وأنزل عليه القرآن معجزة أبدية، أذهلت  ألباب العرب الفصحاء، وعقدت ألسنتهم أن يأتوا بمثله، وقد جعل الله ثواب من  يؤمن برسوله ويصدق بكتابه أن يدخله في رحمته وفضله ويهديه صراطاً مستقيماً.                      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم برهان من ربكم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، حقق اللهم رجاءنا، إنك  ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.وما زلنا مع سورة النساء المدنية المباركة  الميمونة، وها نحن مع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، وتلاوتهما بعد أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا   *  فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي  رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا   [النساء:174-175].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! لقد  سبق في الآيات السابقة أن الله عز وجل قد أبطل حجج اليهود ولا حجة لهم  والله، ولكن أبطل ترهاتهم وأباطيلهم ودعاواهم الباطلة الكاذبة، إذ قالوا:  لا نشهد أبداً برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا نقر بها ولا نعترف بها؛  لأن الأنبياء من قبله كانوا يشهدون لبعضهم البعض، وهو وجدت في وقت لا نبي  فيه ولا رسول، فكيف إذاً نؤمن به ونقبل رسالته؟! فرد الله تعالى عليهم بحجج  لإقامة الحجة عليهم، وآخر ما سمعتم قول الله تعالى:  لَكِنِ اللَّهُ  يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا  [النساء:166]، أي: أتطلبون شهادة  مخلوق وترفضون شهادة الخالق؟! أتطلبون من يشهد لي بالنبوة والرسالة والله  خالقي وخالقكم قد شهد لي بالرسالة؟!  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [النساء:166]،  فجبريل الذي يتردد عليَّ صباح مساء يحمل أنوار الله إلي في هذا الكتاب، ثم  بعد تحتاجون إلى شهادة أخرى؟! فألقمهم الحجر وقطع حجتهم وأذلهم وأخزاهم.أما  النصارى فقد تبجحوا وقالوا وقالوا، لكن قال تعالى لهم:  لَنْ يَسْتَنكِفَ  الْمَسِيحُ  [النساء:172]، أي: عيسى بن مريم،  أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا  لِلَّهِ وَلا الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  [النساء:172]، وأنتم ما  شأنكم؟ كما علمهم أن عيسى ما هو بابن لله، ولا هو ثاني اثنين مع الله، ولا  ثالث ثلاثة، وإنما هو عبد الله ورسوله، عبد كسائر عبيده الذين خلقهم  لعبادته، ورسوله أرسله برسالته إلى بني إسرائيل، وكونه ولد بدون أب فهذا  أمر الله تعالى، فلقد أوجد آدم بلا أب ولا أم، وأوجد حواء بدون أم، وأوجد  البشرية كلها من أب وأم، أما عيسى فقد كان بكلمة الله أو كلمة التكوين، كما  قال تعالى:  إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ  مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [آل عمران:59]، فهو روح من  الله، إذ أرسل الله جبريل روح الله عليه السلام، فوجد البتول العذراء في  مكان في ديارها فبشرها فقال: إني رسول ربكِ إليكِ لأهب لكِ غلاماً زكياً،  فنفخ من فيه في كم درعها فسرت النفخة إليها ودخلت فرجها، وقال تعالى لعيسى:  كن، فما هي إلا ساعة وإلا والطلق يهزها، فتذهب إلى جذع النخلة لتنتظر متى  يسقط هذا الولد، وما إن سقط حتى صاح إخوانها وأعمامها وأقرباؤها كيف هذا يا  بتول؟ كيف جاء هذا؟ فقالت: كلموه، فقال تعالى مصوراً ذلك المشهد:   فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ  صَبِيًّا  [مريم:29]، فأنطق الله عيسى فقال:  إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا  أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا    *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا   *   وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ  حَيًّا   *  ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ  يَمْتَرُونَ  [مريم:30-34].فهل عرفتم عن عيسى بن مريم شيئاً؟ ماذا تقولون  أيها المؤمنون؟ إنه عبد الله ورسوله، فلم يتجاوز هذا المستوى، وإنما عبد  الله ورسوله أرسله إلى بني إسرائيل فكذبوا برسالته وحاربوه وصلبوه وقتلوا  من شبه به، وما زالوا إلى الآن يتبجحون بأن عيسى ابن زنا وساحر ودجال.  والآن بعد أن أسقط الله بنيان المفسدين من يهود ونصارى ومشركين، ناداهم  بهذا النداء العام، والذي يدخل فيه العرب والعجم، والأبيض والأسود،  والكتابي والمشرك، بل وكل واحد؛ لأن لفظ (الناس) يدخل فيه كل إنسي من بني  الناس من ذرية آدم، وقيل: ما سمي الإنسان إنسان إلا لأنه من الأنس، أو لأنه  من ناس ينوس إذا تحرك، وعلى كل لا حاجة لنا إلى هذا، فكلمة الناس تشمل كل  البشر عرباً وعجماً.                               
** إطلاق البرهان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه دليل على وجود الله وعلمه ورحمته                                                                                                   * *
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [النساء:174]، هذا نداء الله لكم  يناديكم في كتابه القرآن العظيم ليقول لكم:  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ  [النساء:174]، والبرهان هو محمد بن عبد الله العربي من ذرية  إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام، وهو برهان أكثر من قوة الشمس وإشعاعها،  وأكثر من نور القمر، على أنه رسول الله، وعلى أنه لا إله إلا الله، وعلى  أنه لا يستحق أن يُعبد إلا الله تعالى، وعلى أنه لا سعادة ولا كمال  للآدميين إلا إذا آمنوا به ومشوا وراءه وقادهم إلى السعادة والكمال.وإن  قلت: ما دليل البرهنة والبرهان عل ذلك؟ فأقول: إن من أبسط الأدلة هي أن  محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم قد عاش في مكة، وأهلها لا يقرءون  ولا يكتبون، إذ يندر بينهم من يكتب أو يقرأ، وقد عاش عليه السلام هذه  الفترة فلم يجلس أبداً بين يدي معلم يعلمه، لا في مسجد ولا في مدرسة، بل  آباؤه وأجداده أميون لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون، وقد عاش أربعين سنة وهو فترة من  أولاد العرب وفترة من شبانهم وفترة من رجالهم حتى بلغ الأربعين سنة، وفي  هذه الفترة حدثت آيات وبراهين نبوته خارقة للعادة، وسنذكر منها نبذاً:                                                                     
** بعض براهين نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل البعثة وبعدها                                                                                                   * *
                               لما ولدته أمه آمنة رأت رؤيا قبل ولادتها أن نوراً خرج منها  أشرق له الشرق والغرب، أو لاحت أنواره في الشرق والغرب، وأضاء قصور بصرى  والشام، وهذا أقوى برهان، ثم أخذته أمه وأعطته بواسطة جده عبد المطلب من  يرضعه، فبعثوا به إلى صحراء بني سعد، فأخذته حليمة السعدية ترضعه وهو يتيم،  فشاهدت العجب العجاب من أمره، فالغنم التي كانت قد جف لبنها وانقطع من جدب  ذلك العام وقحطه عادت ذات ألبان غزيرة، وفي يوم من الأيام وهو يلعب مع طفل  من أطفال بني سعد، فإذا بعملية جراحية تُجرى له في قلبه، فيشاهد ذلك الطفل  الرجلين يضجعانه على الأرض، فيصرخ ويأتي إلى أمه السعدية: أخي قتلوه، أخي  قد قتل، فذهبوا إليه فإذا به مصفر الوجه يعاني من تعب، حيث قد أخذت منه تلك  اللحمة أو تلك القطعة التي هي مقر الشيطان، والتي ينزل فيها ويلقي  بالوساوس والفتن، ثم عاد بعد أربع سنوات إلى مكة، وأخذ ينمو نماءً عجباً،  وكان يرعى غنماً بمقابل على عادتهم في رعي الأغنام، وفي ليلة من الليالي  أقامت قريش حفلاً أو عرساً من الأعراس لأحد أغنيائها، وأخذوا يعدون العدد  لحضور العديد من الناس المتفرجين، وبلغ رسول الله الخبر وهو في البادية  -خارج مكة- فقال لأخيه الذي يرعى معه أو زميله: اسمح لي أن أذهب الليلة  لأشهد حفلاً في مكة، وأنت تتحمل مسئولية الغنم، فجاء بفطرته ليحضر العرس،  فوجدهم يعدون الدفوف والطبول والنيران، فأخذه النوم فنام، ووالله ما استيقظ  إلا على حر الشمس، وما سمع صوت دف ولا مغنية، ولا رأى راقصاً ولا راقصة،  فمن حفظه؟ إنه الله تعالى. وأخرى: لما أخذوا يجددون بناء الكعبة على عهد  أبي طالب، فاختلفوا: من الذي يضع الحجر الأسود في مكانه؟ وكادوا يقتتلون،  وكل قبيلة تقول: نحن أولى بهذا، ووقف البناء وانتظروا كيف المخرج من هذه  الفتنة؟ فجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الغلام الحسن فقال لهم: ضعوا الحجر  في لحاف، ولتأخذ كل قبيلة بطرف منه حتى تشاركوا كلكم في حمله، ثم أخذه  ووضعه بيده الشريفة، وانطفأت نار الفتنة التي لو اشتعلت لكان يموت المئات  والآلاف، فمن وفقه لهذا؟ إنه الله، فهذه مظاهر النبوة وإعداداتها  وإرهاصاتها.وفي مرة من المرات خرج وهو شاب مع عمه أبي طالب إلى الشام، فرآه  الراهب فقال لعمه: إن لابنك هذا شأناً عظيماً، وأنا أخاف عليه من اليهود،  فارجع بابن أخيك، فشهادة هذا الراهب قاطعة وبرهان قوي على نبوة محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ومن ثَمَّ ما صار يخرج إلى الشام إلا مرة خرج في تجارة  لخديجة، فالمرة الأولى كان مع عمه؛ لأن عمه أبا طالب كان يحبه حباً جماً،  إذ كان لا يستطيع أن يفارقه، فأخذه معه إلى الشام وهو طفل؛ لتتجلى تلك  الأنوار لذلك القس والراهب، ويعترف بأن هذا نبياً من أنبياء الله  تعالى.وأخرى: لما خرج أبو سفيان في تجارة إلى الشام، فدعاهم هرقل عظيم  الروم وأجلس من يعرفون لغة العرب إلى جنبه، وأخذ يسأل أبا سفيان عن هذا  النبي الذي ظهر، فكان كل ما يسأله سؤالاً يجيبه أبو سفيان، وما إن فرغ أبو  سفيان حتى قال هرقل: لو قدرت على أن أغسل قدميه لفعلت، فكانت شهادة من هذا  الملك على أن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثم إن أعظم شهادة قبيل  الوحي الإلهي: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شعر بأن المجتمع ليس ملائماً  له؛ لما يشاهد من المنكر والباطل والشرك والفساد، فكان عليه السلام ينقطع  إلى غار حراء، وهو في جبل يقال له: جبل حراء، فيتحنث فيه الليالي ذوات  العدد؛ ليخلص من مشاهدة الشرك والباطل والخبث والفساد، وفي الغار في رمضان  فوجئ صلى الله عليه وسلم بجبريل في صورة إنسان من كُمَّل الناس وأفاضلهم،  وينزل بين يديه ويضمه إلى صدره ويقول له:  اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي  خَلَقَ   *  خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ   *  اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ  الأَكْرَمُ   *  الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ   *  عَلَّمَ الإِنسَانَ مَا  لَمْ يَعْلَمْ  [العلق:1-5]، ثلاث مرات، وهنا بدأ الوحي الإلهي، وقبله ستة  أشهر كان لا يرى الرؤيا إلا جاءت كانفلاق الصبح.إذاً: سمى الله محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم برهاناً، برهان على ماذا؟ حجة قوية قاطعة على ماذا؟ أولاً:  على أنه نبي الله ورسوله، فالذي يأتي بهذه العلوم والمعارف التي يحويها  القرآن الكريم، والذي يأتي بعلوم الأولين والآخرين، وعلوم السماء والملكوت  الأعلى، وعلوم كل الكائنات والذرات، هل يقال فيه: إنه غير نبي، ثم نطلب  دليلاً على نبوته أو برهان عليه؟! لقد أخبره الله عن عالم الملكوت الأعلى  في كتاب الله، فمن يقوى على أن يتكلم بها أو يخبر عن شيء منها؟ إنه ما من  ذرة في هذا الكون إلا وفي هذا القرآن إشارة أو عبارة واضحة صريحة، فكيف لا  يكون هذا برهان على أنه نبي الله ورسوله؟! وكما قدمنا: حسبنا أن الله تعالى  يسميه برهاناً، أي: قد شهد له بالرسالة، والآن هو سبحانه يعلم البشرية  كلها على أنه برهان، وبالتالي فلا يحتاج إلى برهان، ونور لا يحتاج إلى نور  يُعرف به، فهو في حد ذاته نور وبرهان.وعليه فمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم برهان  أولاً على أنه رسول الله، وثانياً: على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وثالثاً: على  أن عامة ما عليه البشرية يوم أوحى الله إليه الهبوط، إذ لا دين لها حق  تعبد الله به، فمن يوم أن بعثه ربه تعالى رسولاً للناس أجمعين، ما كان على  الأرض دين لا يهودية ولا نصرانية ولا غيرها من سائر الأديان يُعبد الله  تعالى بها، وتؤهل العابدين إلى السعادة والكمال في الدنيا والآخرة.                                                                     
** القرآن نور لما يحصل به من الاهتداء إلى سبيل النجاة                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا   [النساء:174]، فالنور المبين الذي أنزله الله تعالى هو القرآن العظيم، فإن  قيل: بين لنا وجه النور؟ فأقول: ما من عبد إنسياً كان أو جنياً آمن  بالقرآن، وفهمه وعمل بما فيه، والله ما شقي ولا ضل أبداً، بل ما من أمة أو  ما من جيل أو ما من شعب أو ما من قرية أخذوا بالقرآن إلا استنارت الحياة  أمامهم، وانتهى الظلم والظلمات، وكانوا أطهر الناس وأعزهم وأشهدهم، وأكبر  دليل وأقوى برهان على أن القرآن نور: كيف كان العرب في الجاهلية؟ كانوا  قبائل شتى، وكيف كانت ديارهم؟ كانت ظلاماً فوق ظلام، فالغزو والقتل وسفك  الدماء والوثنية بأبشع صورها، فما من بيت إلا وفيه صنم يُعبد، بل يحملون  الأصنام على الإبل حيثما نزلوا في شعب أو وادي وعبدوه، ولنذكر ذلك الأعرابي  الذي كان له صنم يعبده، فجاء يوماً لعبادته وهو في شعب من شعاب الأرض،  فوجد ثعلباً رفع رجله ويبول عليه كشأن الثعالب والكلاب، فنظر الأعرابي نظرة  فاحصة واندفع فقال: رب يبول الثعلبان برأسهلقد ذل من بالت عليه  الثعالبوتركه ولم يرجع إليه قط، وأدرك هذا بالفطرة، كما أنهم كانوا يقتلون  أطفالهم ويذبحونهم، وذلك مخافة الفقر والجدب والقحط، بل ويقتلون بناتهم  خشية العار، وما إن شاعت في تلك البلاد أنوار القرآن الكريم حتى أصبحت مضرب  المثل في الكمال البشري، ولم تكتحل عين الوجود بمثلها في الكمال والعز  والطهر أبداً، وقد أخفى هذا المغرضون وحرفوا التاريخ الحق لهذه الأمة، وفي  الحقيقة والله ما رأت الدنيا أمة أطهر ولا أصفى ولا أعدل ولا أعز ولا أكرم  ولا أرحم ولا أعلم من تلك الأمة في قرونها الثلاثة، بسبب ماذا؟  بالاشتراكية؟ بالشيوعية؟ بالفلسفات الكاذبة؟ باليهودية؟ النصرانية؟  بالمجوسية؟ بماذا؟ بالقرآن العظيم، بنور الله تعالى.ومن الأمثلة التي  تحضرنا الآن: أن علياً رضي الله عنه ادعى أن الدرع التي مع اليهودي هي  درعه، وحاكمه إلى القاضي شريح، فقال القاضي لـعلي : من يشهد لك على أن  الدرع درعك؟ فقال: ولدي الحسن أو الحسين، فقال القاضي: الابن لا يشهد  لأبيه، وحكم بالدرع لليهودي، وما إن صدر الحكم حتى قال اليهودي: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، والدرع درعك يا علي، ودخل في رحمة  الله، فتأمل كيف أن السلطان أو الملك يحكم عليه قاضيه بأن هذا الدرع لفلان  اليهودي، ولا يقبل شهادة ابنه وولده؟! وخلاصة القول: والله ما عرفت البشرية  كمالاً بمعناه إلا بأنوار القرآن الكريم.                                                                     
** حرص أعداء الإسلام على إطفاء نور القرآن وانتزاعه من صدور المسلمين                                                                                                   * *
                               وبرهنة أخرى: لما عرف العدو المكون من المجوس واليهود  والنصارى أن هذا النور هو الذي أحيا هذه الأمة قالوا: يجب أن نقطع هذا  النور عنهم وأن نطفئه، ففي مؤامرات سرية خلال سنين متعددة قالوا: إن هذا  القرآن أو هذا النور هو الذي أحياهم، وهو الذي أنار الحياة لهم، ولن نفلح  معهم إلا إذا أطفأناه، واجتهدوا وعملوا وعقدوا مؤتمرات لذلك، وفي الأخير  قالوا: نحوله ليقرأ على الموتى، فصرفوا المسلمين عن قراءة القرآن إلا على  الموتى، وبالتالي لا تجد اثنين تحت شجرة أو تحت جدار أو تحت ظل يقول أحدهما  للآخر: اقرأ علي من القرآن، بل ولا تجدهم في بيت أو في مسجد يقول أحدهم  للآخر: أسمعني شيئاً من كلام الله، وإنما إذا سمعت قراءة القرآن فاعلم أن  هناك ميتاً، ووالله العظيم لقد أصبح القرآن لا يقرأ إلا على الأموات، ولا  يصح لواحد أن يقول: قال الله، إذ قالوا: تفسير القرآن الكريم صوابه خطأ  وخطؤه كفر، وراجعوا حواشي المصنفات الفقهية تجدون هذا الكلام، ومعنى ذلك  أنك إذا فسرت آية وأصبت فأنت مخطئ، إذ لا حق لك في التفسير، وإن أخطأت فقد  كفرت والعياذ بالله، فألجموا الأمة وكمموها، وما أصبح من يقول: قال الله،  إذاً ماذا يصنعون بالقرآن؟ قالوا: يقرءونه على موتاهم فقط.ومن قال: كيف هذا  يا شيخ؟ فالبرهان: أما أذلونا وسادونا واستعمرونا وحكمونا من إندونيسيا  إلى موريتانيا؟ ثم كيف يحكمون المسلمين ويسوسونهم ويسودونهم ويذلونهم؟ وهل  لو كانوا أحياء والنور بين أيديهم يُفعل بهم ذلك؟ لا والله، إذ إن القرآن  روح ونور، قال تعالى:  وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   [الشورى:52]، وإلى الآن لو أن أمة من الأمم أو بلداً من البلاد أو قرية فقط  أقبلت على القرآن تدرسه وتقرؤه وتعمل به لأصبحت ككوكب في السماء بالنسبة  إلى البلاد الأخرى.                                                                     
** سيادة دولة الإسلام بتمكين شرع الله وحفظ كتابه                                                                                                   * *
                               والشاهد عندنا فلا ننكره ولا نجحده، بل حرام علينا إن فعلنا  ذلك: ألا وهو هذه الدولة المسلمة، أي: دولة عبد العزيز رحمه الله تعالى،  فتصفحوا التاريخ قبل ثمانين سنة كيف كانت هذه الديار؟ والله هنا في مدينة  الرسول يأتي الرجل فيأخذ باب بيتك ويبيعه في السوق ولا تستطيع أن تتكلم، بل  لا تتصوروا الظلم والفساد الذي كان في العالم بكامله، لكن هذه الديار  بالذات ما إن رفعت فيها راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وهي تقول: إن  أرضاً تظللها كلمة لا إله إلا الله لا يُعبد فيها إلا الله، فما ترك عبد  العزيز ورجاله قبة ولا شجرة ولا قبراً ولا في كامل هذه الديار إلا أزالوها،  ولم يبق يعبد إلا الله فقط.ثم ماذا تم؟ ساد هذه البلاد أمن وطهر ما رأتهما  إلا في القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، وأقسم بالله على ذلك، وسبب هذا هو القرآن،  وجربوا ذلك أيها المسلمون، وقد وضع الله للدولة الإسلامية أربع دعائم، قال  تعالى في بيان ذلك من سورة الحج:  الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ ، أي: حكموا وسادوا،  أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  [الحج:41]، فقوله:  (أقاموا الصلاة)، كيف يقيمونها؟ يقيمونها بحيث يؤدونها في بيوت الله، فلا  يتخلف رجل إلا مريض أو ممرض، والصبح كالظهر وكالعصر وكالمغرب وكالعشاء، وقد  طبق هذا عبد العزيز وأولاده بصورة عجب، ووالله لو أن الإمام في القرية لا  في مدينة الرسول فقط، عنده قائمة بأسماء أهل القرية كلهم، فيتفقدهم في  أوقات الصلوات، فإذا ما أجاب واحد منهم عند التحضير وسكتوا سأل: أين فلان؟  فيذهبون إلى بيته، فإن كان مريضاً أعادوه، وإن كان مسافراً عرفوا ذلك، وإن  عبث به الشيطان أدبوه.(أقاموا الصلاة) بحيث إذا أذن المؤذن لا يمكنك أن ترى  رجلاً إلا ذاهب إلى المسجد، وبذلك حصل الذي حصل من الأمن والطهر والصفاء.  وأما هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل قرية، وليس في حاجة إلى  بوليس، وإنما رجال يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ولا أطيل في هذا  الباب، فالله يقول: نور، فماذا نقول؟ إذا لاح النور في أرض هل يبقى فيها  ظلام؟ ومن هنا من أراد الله كماله وسعادته يقبل على هذا القرآن العظيم،  فإنه نور الله وروح الله، فلا حياة بدونه ولا هداية بدونه. يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ  ، لبيك اللهم لبيك،  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   [النساء:174]، فهو الذي قد أرسله، وهو الذي قد خلقه، وهو الذي أنعم به  علينا، وهو الذي أوجده لنا،  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ، أي: من خالقكم أيها  المخلوقون، من رازقكم أيها المرزوقون، من مدبر حياتكم أيها المدبرون،  ففوقكم الله هو الذي أنعم بهذا الإنعام عليكم من ربكم، وما أرسلته جهة من  الجهات، ولا طائفة من الطوائف، وإنما  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:174]، ألا وهو القرآن العظيم.وعندنا  ما نقول به: أنتم تشاهدون العالم الإسلامي كيف هبط أولا ؟ أسألكم بالله، هل  يوجد بلد ما يشكو أهله من الخبث ومن الظلم ومن الشر ومن الفساد ومن الجوع  ومن الكذب ومن أنواع الهبوط البشري؟ فهيا نطبق القرآن الكريم حتى نرى هذا  النور وهذه الروح، وتحيا بها أمة وتستنير بحياتها، فلو أن أهل قرية فقط في  جبل أو في سهل يؤمنون ويعلنون عن إسلامهم الحق، أي: إعطاءهم قلوبهم ووجوههم  لربهم، إذ الإسلام هو إسلام القلب والوجه لله تعالى، قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ   [النساء:125]، فأهل القرية عرباً كانوا أو عجماً فقط يعلنون عن إسلامهم  الحق، وباسم الله يجتمعون في مسجدهم الجامع، فإن كان ضيقاً وسعوه، وإن كان  ما عندهم القدرة على التوسيع فيوسعونه بالأخشاب وباللبن، وليسوا في حاجة  إلى الحديد والإسمنت، والمهم أن يتسع لنسائهم وأطفالهم، وقد أسلموا قلوبهم  ووجوههم لله، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساء ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب،  فيغسلون أيديهم وينفضونها من العمل، فالصانع كالتاجر كالفلاح، ويتطهرون  ويأتون بنسائهم وأطفالهم يريدون ربهم، وكلهم قلبه متعلق بربه، فيصلون  المغرب ويجلسن النساء من وراء الستائر، والأطفال كالملائكة صفوفاً صغاراً  لا يتكلمون ولا يتحركون، والفحول أمامهم، ويجلس لهم المربي العليم الرباني،  وليلة آية من هذا النور الإلهي، كهذه الآية التي درسناها وندرسها،  فيقرءونها بصوت عجيب، ويتغنون بها فتحفظ في ربع ساعة، ثم يأخذ المربي  الحكيم فيبين لهم مراد الله منها، فإن كانت تحمل عقيدة اعتقدوها، وإن كانت  تحمل واجباً عزموا على النهوض به، وإن كانت تحمل منهياً أو مكروهاً صمموا  على تركه والتخلي عنه، وإن كانت تحمل أدباً من الآداب عزموا على التأدب  بها، وإن كانت تحمل خلقاً من الأخلاق عزموا على التخلق به، والليلة الثانية  يأخذون حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المبينة والمفسرة،  فيحفظون ذلك الحديث، وتوضع أيديهم على ما يحمله من هدى وخير ونور، وهكذا  يوماً بعد يوم، ووالله ما يبلغون السنة إلا وهم أشبه بالملائكة في السماء،  فلا تسمع من أحدهم كلمة سوء أو نظرة شزراً أو معاملة سيئة، بل ولا يمكن أن  ترى أو تسمع بخبث بينهم أو يظلم بعضهم بعضاً، أو جوع أو عري إلا إذا جاعوا  كلهم أو عروا كلهم.ومن ثم توقن أن رسول الله برهان، وأن هذا القرآن نور،  وصاحب النور لا يضل أبداً، ومن طلب برهنة فقد قدمنا، إذ كيف كانت ديار  العرب؟! ما إن ارتفعت فيها راية لا إله إلا الله وسادتها حكومة القرآن حتى  أصبحت مثلاً للكمال البشري.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأما الذين آمنوا بالله واعتصموا به فسيدخلهم في رحمة منه وفضل ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ  صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:175]. فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ  [النساء:175] أي: آمنوا بالله واعتصموا بحبل  الله وبنور الله وبالقرآن العظيم وبياناته النبوية، فهؤلاء يعدهم الرحمن  وعد الصدق، ألا وهو  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ   [النساء:175]، فهل يخلف الله وعده؟ مستحيل.إن البشرية كلها وليس العرب  والمسلمون والعجم فقط، وإنما البشرية كلها من يرفع يده ويقول: إن الإقليم  الفلاني في أوروبا الشرقية أو في الغربية، أو في أمريكا الشمالية، أو في  الجنوبية، أو وراء الشرق الأقصى، أو الصين، أو اليابان، يدلنا على قرية أو  مدينة سادها الطهر والعدل والمودة والإخاء والصفاء، فليرفع يده؟ لا يوجد  أحد، إذ إن الدنيا قد تعفنت من الخبث والشر والفساد والعمى والضلال، فقد  جربوا الشيوعية، وصاحوا وضجوا: الشيوعية! فماذا أكسبت أهلها ومعتنقيها  ودعاتها؟ انفضحت سوأتها في خمسة وسبعين سنة، وهبطت وأصبحوا شر الخلق،  ولطالما تبجح بها حتى العرب الهابطون، لكن ما أعطتهم طهراً ولا صفاء ولا  مودة ولا محبة ولا إخاء ولا كمالاً بشرياً؟ إذاً فماذا أنتجت لهم؟ الطرق  على اختلافها، من المتصوفة وغيرها، فماذا حققت لأمة الإسلام في بلادها؟ هل  أطفأت نار الفتن؟ وهل أبعدت الزنا واللواط والجرائم والموبقات والسحر  والتدجيل والتكذيب؟ ماذا فعلت؟!هيا نعود إلى الله تعالى، ووالله الذي لا  إله غيره لا ترتفع أمة وهي هابطة إلا بهذا القرآن الكريم فقط، وما تأتي من  طريق المتحمسين: الجهاد، الجهاد، وهم يوقدون في بلاد المسلمين أشر من  الاستعمار، فوالله لن ينتج هذا نوراً ولا هداية، إذ إن الطريق الصحيح هو أن  أهل القرية يؤمنون بالله، ويعطون وجوههم وقلوبهم لله، فيجتمعون في بيت  ربهم يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة ويزكون أنفسهم يوماً بعد يوم حتى تلوح أنوار  الهداية بينهم، وحينئذ إذا قالوا: يا فلان! أنت إمامنا، قال: مرحباً،  فيأمرهم بأمر الله فقد فيمتثلوا، وينهاهم بنهي الله فيمتثلوا، وكلهم مستعد  لطاعة الله ورسوله وأولي الأمر.أما بهذه الصيحات وهذه الانتفاضات وهذه  الدماء التي تسيل هنا وهناك، وهذا الترويع، فقد أصبح الكفار يضحكون علينا  ويقولون: هل هذا هو الإسلام؟! يقتل بعضهم بعضاً؟! وهل المسلم يقتل مسلماً؟!  فصرفنا قلوب البشر عن الإسلام بهبوطنا، وبذلنا وبفقرنا وبجهلنا، وبظلمنا  وفسادنا، ولا سبب إلا أن العدو الماكر الثالوث الأسود المكون من المجوس  واليهود والنصارى قد عرفوا سبب حياتنا وسبب هدايتنا، فحالوا بيننا وبين سبب  الهداية والحياة، فأبعدونا عن القرآن والسنة فمتنا، ولما متنا تمزقنا  وتشتتنا، وأصبحنا أحزاباً وجماعات وطوائف، فالقرية الواحدة فيها العديد من  الفرق، ولما استقللنا أصبحنا ثلاثة وأربعين أمة أو دولة، فلا إله إلا الله!  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  ، أبيضكم وأسودكم، عربكم وعجمكم،  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  ، فلا توجد جهة بعثت به أبداً مع عميل لها،   وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:174]، أي: موضح للحياة  بكاملها.أتعرفون هذا النور المبين؟ اسمعوا إلى أبي هريرة وهو يقول: ما مات  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى علمنا كل شيء حتى الخراءة، أما كيف  نجامع؟ أو كيف نقاتل؟ أو كيف نكتب؟ أو كيف نصلي؟ فلا تسأل، ولكن أبعدونا عن  النور المحمدي وعن القرآن، فأصبحنا على ما نحن عليه اليوم،  يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ  نُورًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:174]، ألا وهو القرآن. فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ  [النساء:175] رباً ولا رب سواه، وإلهاً ولا إله غيره،  ولا معبود يعبد سواه، فآمنوا بأسمائه وصفاته وبحقه على خلقه من عبادته وحده  دون من سواه،  وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ  [النساء:175]، أي: بالقرآن، فالحلال ما  أحله القرآن، والحرام ما حرمه القرآن، والواجب ما أوجبه القرآن، والمحرم  ما حرمه القرآن.ثم قال تعالى في وعد الصدق:  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ  مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ  [النساء:175]، والمراد من الرحمة هنا: الجنة دار السلام،  والمراد بالفضل هنا: النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، إذ لا أسعد أبداً من عبد  لم ير وجه ربه، فلهذا لما ينعمون في ذات النعيم يناديهم ربهم ويرفع الحجاب  عن وجهه وينظر إليهم ويسألهم، فما هناك أعظم من أن ينظر المؤمن إلى وجه  الله الكريم، فتغمرهم فرحة ما عرفوها لا في الطعام ولا في الشراب ولا في  اللباس ولا في الحياة بكلها. وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ  [النساء:175]، فالذين  اعتصموا بالقرآن يضلون؟ والله ما يضلون، ولذلك لما اعتصم السلف الصالح  بالقرآن والله ما ضلوا، لكن لما تركوه وحولوه إلى أمواتهم ضلوا وما هداهم  الله تعالى.  وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:175]،  أي: لا اعوجاج فيه ولا انحراف أبداً، وسكت تعالى عمن لا يؤمنون بالله ولا  يعتصمون بحبله، إذ إن مصيرهم معروف، فماذا يقول فيهم؟ إذاً فسيدخلهم في  جهنم ويزيدهم عذاباً فوق العذاب، ويحرمهم النظر إلى وجهه الكريم، ويخلدهم  في عالم الشقاء، وهذا أمر ضروري، فالطعام يشبع، والماء يروي، والنار تحرق،  والحديد يقطع، فهل هذه السنن تتبدل؟ يعني: أصبحنا في يوم الطعام لا يشبع؟!  أعوذ بالله، الحديد أصبح ما يقطع؟! أبداً، وبالتالي فسنن الله لا  تتبدل.إذاً فالأخذ بهذا الكتاب العظيم، بهذا الدين الإسلامي على النحو الذي  عرفتم، وهو أن يجتمع أهل القرية، أو أهل الحي مقبلين على الله في صدق  يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، يوماً بعد يوم، حتى تستنير قلوبهم وتتضح الحياة  لهم ويصبحون ربانيين وأولياء الله الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، ومن  ثم يعزون ويسعدون ويكملون، أما بدون الأخذ بهذا النور وهذه الهداية فهيهات  هيهات أن تنفعنا النسبة: مسلمون أو مؤمنون، والله ما تجزئ إلا من استعصم  وتمسك بهذا الحبل العظيم.وأخيراً أسمعكم الآيتين:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   [النساء:174] وهو محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم،  وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا  [النساء:174]، أي:  القرآن الكريم  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ  صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  [النساء:175]، وأما الذين لم يؤمنوا به، ولم  يعتصموا بحبله، فسيدخلهم العذاب والشقاء والخزي والذل والعار في الدنيا،  والخلود والبوار في دار البوار يوم القيامة.فالله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب  علينا، وأن يرجع بنا إلى كتابه وأنواره حتى نكمل ونسعد، ونشعر بالطمأنينة  والطهر، ونرضى بلقاء ربنا ونفرح به في دار السلام، اللهم حقق لنا ذلك يا رب  العالمين.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (85) 
الحلقة (309)
تفسير سورة النساء  (88)


بين الله عز وجل في أوائل هذه السورة حكم من مات وخلف مالاً، وليس له آباء  ولا أبناء ولا زوج وله إخوة من الأم فإنهم يرثونه، فإن كان واحداً فله  السدس، وإن كانوا أكثر من واحد فهم شركاء في الثلث، أما في هذه الآية وهي  آخر آية في السورة فقد بين نصيب الإخوة الأشقاء أو من أب، فالأخت الواحدة  لها من أخيها نصف ما ترك، والأختان لهما الثلثان، والأخ يرث مال أخته  كاملاً، والإخوة مع الأخوات يرثون الأخ أو الأخت فيكون للذكر مثل حظ  الأنثيين.                     
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم برهان  من ربكم... ) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق لنا هذا الفضل واجعلنا من أهله يا ذا الفضل العظيم.وها نحن مع آخر آية  من سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، سورة الأحكام الشرعية، هذه  الآية هي آية الكلالة، وقبل الشروع فيها أذكر نفسي والمستمعين والمستمعات  بما اشتملت عليه الآيتان اللتان درسناهما بالأمس، وذلك بعد قراءتهما  تذكيراً للناسين:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا   *  فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي  رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا   [النساء:174-175].                               
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال الشارح: [ من هداية هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين: أولاً:  الدعوة الإسلامية دعوة عامة، فهي للأبيض والأصفر على حد سواء ]، وأخذنا هذا  من قوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [النساء:174]، فلفظ (الناس) عام في  البشر كلهم، لا فرق بين العرب والعجم، ولا بين الأبيض والأصفر، وإنما دعوة  الإسلام دعوة عامة، وينبغي أن تنشر في العالم بأسره، وليست خاصة بجيل من  الأجيال ولا بقبيلة من القبائل، وإنما هي دعوة الله للبشرية جمعاء من أجل  أن تطهر وتكمل وتسعد في حياتها الدنيوية، ثم تسعد في الحياة الخالدة  الباقية في العالم الأعلى.فقوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ [النساء:174]،  أخذنا منه أن الدعوة الإسلامية دعوة عامة، فهي للأبيض والأصفر على حد  سواء.قال: [ ثانياً: إطلاق لفظ البرهان على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ]،  فنبينا اسمه محمد وأحمد، وقد سماه الله برهاناً، قال تعالى:  قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ [النساء:174]، والبرهان هو رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، لماذا؟ قال: [ لأنه بأميته وكماله الذي لا مطمع لبشري  أن يساميه فيه، برهان على وجود الله وعلمه ورحمته ]، أي: أن محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم برهان على أنه نبي الله ورسوله، فلا يحتاج إلى حجج أخرى  تقوى أو تضعف، فهو أمي لم يقرأ ولم يكتب، فيخرج على البشرية بعلوم ومعارف  ما كانت تعلمها ولا تحلم بها، فكيف لا يكون رسول الله؟!قال: [ ثالثاً:  القرآن نور ]، إي والله فالقرآن نور، والنور يستفاد منه في الظلام، والحياة  كلها ظلام، فلا شمس تغني ولا القمر، ولكن النور الذي به النجاة هو القرآن  العظيم، فمن آمن به وقرأه وعرف ما يحمله من الهدى والنور، وأخذ يعمل به فقد  نجا، واهتدى إلى دار الكمال والسعادة، ومن رماه وراء ظهره ولم يؤمن به ولم  يقرأ ما فيه ولم يتعرف إلى ما يحمله من الشرع والهداية الإلهية، فهو  والعياذ بالله في عداد الخاسرين.قال: [ ثالثاً: القرآن نور من أجل ما يحصل  به من الاهتداء إلى سبل النجاة وطرق السعادة والكمال ]؛ لأن الله تعالى  قال:  وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ  ماذا؟ ما قال: قرآناً، وإنما قال:  نُورًا  مُبِينًا [النساء:174]، وفي آية أخرى قال:  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا [التغابن:8]، فهيا نبلغ البشرية  أنها إذا لم تؤمن بالقرآن وتعمل بما فيه فهي والله لفي الظلام، ولا يمكنها  أن تهتدي لسعادتها وكمالها في الدارين إلا بهذا النور، والواقع شاهد على  ذلك، فانظر إلى الشرق والغرب، وانظر إلى البشرية في عصور رقيها وحضارتها،  هل تجاوزت موضع شبر البهائم؟ هل خلت من الخبث ومن الظلم ومن الشر ومن  الفساد؟ والله لم تخلو منه ولن تخلو.قال: [ رابعاً: ثمن السعادة ودخول  الجنة الإيمان بالله ورسوله ولقائه والعمل الصالح، وهو التمسك بالكتاب  والسنة المعبر عنه بالاعتصام ]، إذ قال:  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ  [النساء:175]، ألا وهي الجنة دار السلام،  وَفَضْلٍ [النساء:175]، أي:  ويزيدهم من فضله من أنواع الإنعامات والإفضالات، ومن النظر إلى وجهه  الكريم.                                                                                                       
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          والآن مع آخر آية من سورة النساء، وتلاوة هذه الآية الكريمة بعد  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ  فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنْ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ  فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ  كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  [النساء:176].                               
** سبب نزول الآية                                                                                                   * *
                                تسمى هذه الآية بآية الصيف، وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن سبب نزول  هذه الآية الكريمة: أن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وعن والده  مرض كما يمرض الناس -ووالده هو عبد الله بن حرام، وقد استشهد في غزوة أحد-  فعاده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: زاره في مرضه، وزيارة المريض سنة،  وتسمى بعيادة المريض، ولذلك إذا مرض أخوك ومضى على مرضه ثلاثة أيام فإنه  يسن لك أن تزوره، إذ إن هذه الزيارة من حقه عليك، وعلى كل عاده رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أبي بكر، وأبو بكر هو خليل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وصاحبه، فأغمي على جابر بن عبد الله من شدة المرض، والإغماء ينتاب  المريض ساعة وساعة، وذلك أن المريض قد يفقد شعوره من شدة الألم، فتوضأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم صب عليه من فضل وضوئه، أي: توضأ في إناء وبقي  في الإناء شيء من الماء فأخذ منه وصبه على جابر رضي الله عنه، فأفاق فقال:  يا رسول الله! اقض في مالي، أي: احكم يا سول الله! في مالي، وكان له تسع  أخوات، فلم يرد عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً حتى نزلت هذه الآية  الكريمة.                                                                      
** ميراث الكلالة                                                                                                   * *
                               قوله تعالى:  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ  [النساء:176]، أي: يستفتونك  يا رسولنا! من الذي يستفتيه؟ جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه،  قُلِ اللَّهُ  يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ  [النساء:176]، أي: الله هو الذي يفتيكم  فيها، والكلالة قد تقدم نوع منها في أول السورة مع آيات الفرائض، وهذه  الآية أيضاً في الكلالة.فالكلال
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (86) 
الحلقة (310)
تفسير سورة النساء  (89)



حوت سورة النساء الكثير من الأحكام الشرعية والهدايات الربانية، حيث ذكر  الله فيها لعباده وسائل تزكية النفس والارتقاء بها، وذكر أحكام النساء وما  يتعلق بذلك من نكاح ونفقات وغيره، وأحكام اليتيم وكفالته، كما قرر فيها  سبحانه مبدأ التوارث، وبين أحكام التركة وكيفية تقسيمها، كما بين المحرمات  من النساء وأسباب التحريم وما يترتب على ذلك من أحكام.                     
**بعض ما حوته سورة النساء من الهدايات والأحكام الشرعية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن قد فرغنا  بالأمس من دراسة سورة النساء المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وظننت أننا اليوم  سندرس العقيدة من كتاب عقيدة المؤمن، وقد تبين لي خطئي، وها نحن الآن نريد  أن نستحضر بعض الذي حوته سورة النساء من الهدايات والأحكام الشرعية.                                
** مناداة الله للخلق جميعاً بأن يتقوه                                                                                                   * *
                                إن هذه السورة المباركة الميمونة قد دعت البشرية كلها  أبيضها وأصفرها إلى أن يتقوا ربهم؛ لأنهم لا يسعدون ولا يكملون إلا على  تقوى ربهم، إذ قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ   [النساء:1]، ولو عرفوا عظمته وجلاله وكبرياءه وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته  لما خرج عن طاعته واحد منهم، وحسبهم أن يعرفوا أنهم مقهورون ومملوكون  ومحكومون ومدبرون، وأن مالكهم ومدبرهم وحاكمهم هو الله سبحانه وتعالى، فإن  أرادوا السعادة فليعبدوه، وإن أرادوا الشقاء فلهم دار البوار والعياذ  بالله، والعجيب أنه من يريد الشقاء؟ ولكن الذي يعرض عن طاعة سيده فقد أراد  الشقاء أحب أم كره، قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا  وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً  [النساء:1]، فأعلم البشرية  بأصل خلقتها.فيا ابن آدم! أنت مخلوق مم؟ ما هي مادة خلقك؟ إنها الطين  اللازب، إنها الحمأ المسنون، إنه الصلصال كالفخار، فهذا هو أبوك آدم، وأنت  أصل وجودك هو الطين، فهل تتكبر يا ابن الطين؟ كيف ترفع رأسك وتستأنف أن  تسجد لمولاك وتطرح بين يديه؟ وأما والدتك وجدتك حواء، فقد أخبر العليم  الحكيم على أنه خلقها من آدم، وذلك من ضلعه الأيسر، فعلم البشرية أصل  خلقتها ومبدأ وجودها.                                                                      
** وجوب صلة الأرحام وحرمة قطعها                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم أمرنا الله أن نتقيه وأن نصل أرحمانا، فقال:   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا  [النساء:1]، ورقيب بمعنى: مراقب، وبالتالي كيف  نستطيع أن نقول كلمة سوء وهو يسمعنا؟! وكيف نمد أيدينا أو نمشي بأرجلنا  إلى شيء يكرهه وهو معنا يعلم حركاتنا وسكناتنا؟ إن هذه تربي في الإنسان  المؤمن ملكة مراقبة الله عز وجل، فيصبح دائماً بين يدي الله، فلا يقوى ولا  يقدر على حركة يعلم أنها تتنافى مع رضا الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.                                                                      
** جواز نكاح أكثر من واحدة إلى أربع مع الأمن من الحيف والجور                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم ذكر الله لنا حكماً عظيماً وهو: أن من أراد أن يزوج  يتيمة في حجره فلا يبخسها حقها في مهرها وصداقها، وذلك لكونه وليها أو  الوكيل عنها، وكذلك لا ينبغي لمؤمن أن يتزوجها ويبخسها مهرها، إذ إن هذا لا  ينبغي أن يأتي من مؤمن يؤمن بالله ولقائه، وله أن يتزوج غيرها إذا خاف ألا  يعدل معها أو أن يبخسها حقها ، وذلك أن الله تعالى قد فتح له هذا الباب،  وبالتالي فله أن ينكح واحدة أو اثنتين أو ثلاثاً أو أربعاً، قال تعالى:   فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:3]، فهذا هو إذنه  سبحانه وتعالى، ثم أليس هو المالك للنساء والرجال؟ بلى، فلو منع ما يمنع،  ولكن أذن لعباده،  فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى   [النساء:3]، أي: اثنتين أو ثلاثاً أو أربعاً، ولعلمه وحكمته وعظيم رحمته،  يقول:  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا  [النساء:3]، بين الاثنتين أو  الثلاث أو الأربع، فماذا تصنعون؟  فَوَاحِدَةً  [النساء:3]، ولا تزيدوا على  ذلك، أي: إذا ما قدرت على العدل، أو عرفت أنك لا تقوى عليه، فلا تزد على  امرأتك أخرى.                                                                      
** وجوب إعطاء النساء مهورهن وحرمة الأكل منها بغير طيب نفس صاحبة المهر                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم علمنا ما يجب لاستحلال الفرج، ألا وهو المهر أو الصداق،  وبالتالي فلابد لمن أراد أن يتزوج امرأة بيضاء أو صفراء أن يعطيها مهراً،  وله أن يؤجله بعلمها ورضاءها،  وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً   [النساء:4]، وأركان النكاح أربع، وبدون هذه الأركان فالنكاح فاسد وباطل،  بل وهو زنا وعهر، ومن بين هذه الأركان الأربعة: المهر، وأما باقي هذه  الأركان فهي: الشهود، فلابد وأن تشهد اثنين من عدول المؤمنين على أنك تتزوج  فلانة، ومن هذه الأركان أيضاً: الصيغة، كأن تقول: فلان زوجني ابنتك أو  وليتك، فإذا قال: زوجتكها على مهر كذا وكذا، فتقول: رضيت بها، وقبلتها  زوجاً لنفسي.كذلك من الأركان: وجود الولي، إذ هو الركن الأعظم من أركان  النكاح، ولذا فلابد للمرأة أن يكون لها ولي يتولى عقد نكاحها، فإن لم يوجد  لها أب ولا أخ ولا جد ولا عم، فالقاضي ولي من لا ولي لها، فإن انعدم القضاء  في الصحراء أو في القرى، فـعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول: فليتولى عقد  نكاحها ذو الرأي من عشيرتها من أهل البلاد، أي: صاحب الحصافة العقلية،  والرأي السديد، والوفاء والكمال.                                                                      
** النهي عن إعطاء المال للسفهاء الذين لا يحسنون التصرف فيه                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن هذه الأحكام الإلهية التي تسعدنا وتكملنا لو آمنا بها  وعرفناها وطبقناها في حياتنا: يقول تعالى:  وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ  أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ  فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:5]،  فالآن الدنيا كلها قائمة على المال، إذ المال قوام الأعمال، والمال قد كفر  الناس من أجله، وارتدوا من أجله، وباعوا دينهم من أجله، وباعوا أعراضهم من  أجله، وحاربوا وقتلوا وسفكوا من أجله، والقرآن الكريم قد وضع قواعده للدنيا  بما فيها، فأموالكم التي جعلها الله لكم قياماً، ماذا تصنعون بها؟ قال: لا  تعطوه السفهاء، كالمرأة التي لا تحسن التصرف، وكالولد أو الرجل الذي لا  يحسن التصرف، ولو نعمل بهذه فقط ما افتقرنا، فمن هو إذاً هذا السفيه؟ سفيه  العقل هو الذي لا يحسن التصرف، والآن تستطيع أن تقول: كل المبذرين  والمسرفين في المال هم ممن نهى الله عباده أن يعطوهم أموالهم، وقد جاء  الحجر عليهم.وحسبنا أن نذكر أن هذه السورة العظيمة حوت سلالم الرقي والكمال  والسعادة البشرية، وهي من مائة وأربعة عشرة سورة،  وَلا تُؤْتُوا  السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا  وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   [النساء:5].                                                                      
** أمر الله للأولياء أن يختبروا اليتيم إذا بلغ سن الرشد                                                                                                   * *
                                كما أمرنا بابتلاء اليتيم إذا بلغ سن الرشد، وذلك إذا أردت  أن تعطيه أمواله التي ورثها من أبيه أو من أخيه، فامتحنه أولاً ثم أعطه  إياه، كأن تعطيه دراهم أو دنانير وتقول له: اشتر لنا كذا وكذا، وبع لنا كذا  وكذا، وأنت تراقب سلوكه، فإن وجدته حاذقاً حصيف الرأي لبيباً، فأعطه ماله  وأشهد عليه،  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا  الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى  أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا  [النساء:2].وقد عاش المسلمون  في عصر جهالاتهم إلى اليوم، ولذلك تجد الولي يكون عنده مال اليتيم، فيأخذ  من مال يتيمه ويترك ماله، وذلك كأن أراد شاة فيأخذ من غنم يتيمه ويترك غنمه  ولا يأخذ منها شيئاً، ويقول: هذا ما زالت حياته مستقبلة،  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا   [النساء:2].                                                                      
** تقرير مبدأ التوارث في الإسلام                                                                                                   * *
                                كذلك من الهدايات في هذه السورة: تقرير مبدأ التوارث الذي  كان مجهولاً بين العرب، فقد كانت المرأة لا حق لها في الإرث، وكذلك الولد  الصغير قبل البلوغ لا حق له في الإرث والمال، إذ المال فقط للرجال الأبطال  الذين يدافعون عن القبيلة، ويقاتلون دون شرفهم، فقررت هذه الآية أن لهم  جميعاً نصيباً من الإرث، فقال تعالى:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ  [النساء:7]، فقد كان العرب لا يورثون  النساء، وذلك بحجة أنهن لا يدافعن ولا يحمين القبيلة، فالمال يرثه الذكر  دون الأنثى، والصغار قالوا: يأكل ما تيسر، فيورثون الرجال فقط، فجاءت سورة  النساء تحمل هذا الهدى:  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا   [النساء:7].                                                                      
** استحباب إعطاء من حضر قسمة التركة من قريب أو يتيم أو مسكين                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم جاءت الرحمات الإلهية، ونحن أصحاب القرى نعرف هذا، وذلك  أننا لما نجز التمر أو نحضر الشعير أو البر لنقسمه على الورثة، يأتي  الفقراء والأقارب يتطلعون، فإن كان صاحب المال حي قلبه وحي الضمير، فإنه  يضرب لهم شيئاً فشيئاً قبل أن يقسم، فيصرفهم بما يعطيهم، وإن كان صاحب  المال شحيحاً فلا يلتفت إليهم، قال ابن عباس: هذه الآية ما عمل بها الناس،  وهي قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُوْلُوا الْقُرْبَى  وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ  قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا  [النساء:8]، أي: أعطه حفنة من البر أو الشعير وقل له:  سامحني، هذا الذي تيسر لي، أما أن يرجعوا بلا شيء وهم يشاهدون إخوانهم  يقسمون المال بين ورثتهم، فلا ينبغي هذا للمؤمنين.                                                                      
** بيان ما جاء في التركة وقسمتها                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم جاء بيان التركة وقسمتها، فقال تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، مع أن العرب ما كانوا يحلمون بهذا، ولا كان الجن ولا الإنس  يعرفون هذا قبل هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة،  يُوصِيكُمُ  [النساء:11]،  والوصية لها شأنها عند العقلاء والأحرار، وليست كالأمر فقط،  يُوصِيكُمُ   [النساء:11]، من؟  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ  [النساء:11]، بماذا؟   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، فلهذا لو قال قائل:  كيف أسوي بين ابنتي وولدي؟! لو قال هكذا فمعناه: أنه خان الله في وصيته  والعياذ بالله،  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11].ثم بين كيف تقسم التركة مع الأولاد، وذلك  إذا توفي الوالد وترك الأولاد، ثم بين إرث المرأة من زوجها، كم ترث منه؟  وكم يرث الزوج من امرأته؟ وما هي الكلالة؟ فبين ذلك غاية البيان، ثم قال:   ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ  [الأنعام:151].                                                                      
** نسخ حكم المكث في البيت حتى الموت بالنسبة لمرتكبي فاحشة الزنا                                                                                                   * *
                                وبعد ذلك جاء حكمٌ منسوخ بحسب العلم الإلهي والرحمة  الربانية، فقد كان الرجل أو المرأة إذا زنا في بداية الأمر يسجنان فقط، قال  تعالى:  وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِنْ تَابَا  وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا  رَحِيمًا  [النساء:16]، وما هي إلا فترة من الزمان حتى قال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( خذوا عني، خذوا عني، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلاً، الثيب الزاني  جلد مائة والرجم بالحجارة )، فنسخ الله الحكم السابق حين تهيأت النفوس  لقبول الحكم الثاني، فقال تعالى:  وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ  شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ  الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:15]، ثم فجأة  نزلت: ( الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة، نكالاً من الله والله  عزيز حكيم )، وقوله تعالى:  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ  [النور:2]، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( خذوا عني، خذوا عني، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلاً ).                                                                      
** بيان ضرورة التعجيل بالتوبة                                                                                                   * *
                                وتتوالى الأحكام وبيانها في سورة النساء المباركة  الميمونة، فقد جاء بيان التوبة فيها، فيا عباد الله! عجلوا بالتوبة، فالذي  يباشر المعصية ويتعاطاها هو في أخطر الظروف والأحوال، إذ قد يموت على الفور  فلا ينجو أبداً ولا يسعد، والتوبة في صالح المجتمع، وليست في صالح الفرد  فقط، يقول تعالى وقوله الحق:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ  قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا  حَكِيمًا  [النساء:17]، فالتوبة هي الرجوع من مقارفة الشر وموطن الفساد  إلى مكان الطهر والصفاء، والتوبة هي ترك المعصية التي يباشرها عبد الله أو  أمته، سواءً كانت رباً أو زناً أو سرقة أو خيانة أو غشاً أو خداعاً أو ترك  واجباً من الواجبات أو غشيان محرم من المحرمات، والتوبة هي العودة إلى  الطريق السوي، إلى ساحة الطهر والصفاء ورضا الله عز وجل، فانفض يديك يا عبد  الله وأعلنها: أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، وكلك عزم على ألا  تعود إلى هذا الذنب أبداً ما حييت، ولو تاب أهل المدينة الآن لتغير الوضع  في صورة عجيبة، إذ التوبة إصلاح الفرد وإصلاح المجتمع بكامله؛ لأن هذه  الذنوب أصابت الآخرين، فإذا زنيت فأنت قد أصبت ذاك الذي زنيت بامرأته أو  ابنته.يقول تعالى:  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ  [النساء:17]، الحق الصحيحة  المنجية المزكية المطهرة، ما هي؟  لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ  بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]، وما قال: يعملون الزنا، أو الربا، أو يقتلون  النفس، وإنما قال:  السُّوءَ  [النساء:17]، فما هو السُّوءَ؟ اذهب إلى  الطبيب الجسماني يعلمك السوء في بعوضة تلسعك، أو عقرب تلدغك، أو ريح شديدة  حارة تؤذيك، أو برد كذلك، أو شبع يقعد بك، أو جوع يحطمك، فيعلمك السوء في  بدنك، وهذه الآية تعلمك السوء في روحك الذي هو مركز حياتك، أو المحطة التي  بها وجودك وحياتك. إذاً: السوء هو ما يسيء إلى النفس البشرية فيقع عليها  كالعفن أو النتن، فهو أذى يؤذيها ويحجبها نور الله عز وجل، ولهذا كل إثم هو  سوء، وكل ذنب هو سوء، وكل معصية هو سوء؛ لأن أي مخالفة لتعاليم الله  وأوامره وقوانينه يفعلها العبد عامداً عالماً إلا أصابت نفسه بالأذى  والسوء.                                                                      
** خطر إتيان العبد للذنوب والمعاصي بعلم وإصرار                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم قال تعالى:  يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ   [النساء:17]، أما الذي يعمل السوء وهو يتحدى الله ورسوله، والإسلام وأهله،  ويسخر ويضحك من المؤمنين، فهذا لن يتوب، بل ولا تقبل له توبة، لكن الذي  يعملها بجهالة، كأن غم الجهل على نفسه فأتى المعصية، فهذا قد يتوب الله  عليه، لا أن يتحدى فيقول: لا أؤمن بأن هذا حرام أو هذا حلال، إذ إن الذين  تحدوا الله قد ماتوا بين أيدينا على غير الإسلام، فتأملوا قول مولانا:   يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ  [النساء:17]، لا بعلم.والجهالة لها  أنواع، وقد عرفنا منها: أن يقول: لو كان هذا حراماً ما فعله الشيخ الفلاني،  فيسهل عليه أن يفعل الجريمة، أو لو كان هذا يغضب الله فلماذا لم ينزل فيه  قرآن؟ أو لو كان هذا حراماً فلمَ فعل فلان كذا وكذا؟ أو يقول: إن شاء الله  لما أحصل على وظيفة نترك هذا! أو لما يأتيني كذا نترك بيع كذا وكذا! فهذه  كلها أنواع من الجهالات التي تجعل العبد يفعل تلك المعصية لا متعمداً  متحدياً، أما الذي يأتيها على علم فيتحدى الله في شرعه وقوانينه ويخرج عن  طاعته، فهذا لن يتوب، ولن تكون له توبة،  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى  اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ  مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  [النساء:17]، أي: يتوبون من قرب لا من بعد، والقرب والبعد  نسبي فقط.والمراد من هذا يا عبد الله! إذا قلت كلمة سوء فالآن قل: استغفر  الله، ولا تقل: غداً سأتوب، أو وقعت في زلة أو في سقطة، قم فانفض الغبار عن  يديك واجلس وأنت تصرخ: أتوب إلى الله وأستغفره، أما أن تواصل الإثم  والجريمة عاماً بعد عام حتى تصل الثلاثين السنة من عمرك، فقد تبلغ مستوى لن  تتوب فيه أبداً ولا تقبل التوبة، وهذا ملاحظ ومجرب، فالذي باشر معصية فقط  وتاب منها سهل عليه التوبة، والذي عاش خمسين سنة يشرب الحشيش كيف يرجع؟  والذي تعوَّد من صباه للسب والشتم والغيبة والنميمة حتى بلغ أربعين سنة،  كيف يتوب من ذلك؟ قد تأصلت فيه تلك المعصية وأصبحت من طباعه، وكذلك الذين  لازموا التدخين سنين طويلة يقول لك: ما نستطيع أن نتركه، أما لو دخن اليوم  وبعد أسبوع وقيل: يل عبد الله! هذا ضرر بك، هذا حرام مغضب الله عليك، فإنه  يتركه بسهولة، بخلاف إذا تضلع فيه وتمكن منه، وحسبنا أن يقول العليم  الحكيم:  ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  [النساء:17].                                                                      
** حرمة عضل النساء وإبطال قانون الجاهلية القائم على أن ابن الزوج يرث امرأة أبيه                                                                                                   * *
                                أيضاً من هدايات سورة النساء: بيان عادة جاهلية مسحها من  ديوان أهل الجهل، وهي أنه كان الرجل إذا تزوج أبوه ومات عن امرأته فالولد  يرثها، فإن شاء تزوجها أو زوجها وأخذ المهر، فأنزل الله قوله تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ  كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  [النساء:19]، فأبطل الله  هذه العادة نهائياً، فإذا مات أخوك فللمرأة بعد انتهاء عدتها أن تتزوج من  تشاء، ومهرها لها فقط، وكذلك امرأة أبيك، فإن مات أبوك عن امرأة فلاحق لك  في أن تزوجها وتأخذ مهرها، أو تعضلها وتمسكها في البيت حتى تموت، قال  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا  النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا  آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [النساء:19].                                                                      
** حرمة نكاح ما نكح الآباء من النساء                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم جاء التعليم الإلهي في تصحيح قاعدة الأسرة، فبين تعالى  محرمات النكاح، فبدأ بامرأة الأب فقال:  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  [النساء:22]، فامرأة أبيك حرام عليك وإن لم  ترضعك، وإن لم تتربى في حجرها، ما دام أنه قد وطئها والدك فهي كأمك، سواء  كانت شرقية أو غربية،  وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  [النساء:22]، ومضى، فالله غفر لكم ما  كان في جاهليتكم.                                                                      
** بيان المحرمات من النسب والرضاعة                                                                                                   * *
                                كما بين سبحانه وتعالى في هذه السورة المحرمات من المناكح  ومن الرضاعة، وذلك تبييناً شافياً، واسمعوا هذه الآية الكريمة، يقول تعالى:   حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ  وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ  الرَّضَاعَةِ  [النساء:23]، وقال الرسول الكريم: ( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم  من النسب )، أي: يحرم بالرضاع ما يحرم من النسب، فأخذ المجتمع يطهر يوماً  بعد يوم؛ لأن هذا القرآن الكريم ما نزل في يوم واحد، وإنما نزل على مبدأ  التربية والترقي، وذلك يوماً بعد يوم، فسبحان الله! ما أعظم سورة النساء!                                                                      
** بيان دعائم المجتمع الإسلامي                                                                                                   * *
                                كما جاء في هذه السورة أيضاً: دعائم المجتمع الإسلامي ،  فقال تعالى:  الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ  اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ   [النساء:34]، ثم قال:  فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ  بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ  [النساء:34]، وبين إذا حصل نزاع أو صراع -كما  يقولون- أو خلاف بين الزوج وامرأته، أو بين الرجل والمرأة، فقد عالج الله  ذلك الموقف: فأولاً: يعظها، وثانياً: يهجرها في الفراش، وثالثاً: يصفعها،  ثم إذا لم يتم شيء فالحكمان يصلحان بينهما، فهل كانت العرب تعرف هذا؟ لا  والله، وهل الصين واليابان والأمريكان وكل بلاد الكفر يعرفون هذه الهداية  الإلهية؟ من أين لهم وهم محرومون من نور الله؟ ونحن ما حمدنا الله، ولا  أثنينا عليه ولا شكرناه؛ لأننا نعيش في غفلة وفي ظلمة وجهل.                                                                      
** بيان الحقوق العشرة في سورة النساء                                                                                                   * *
                                ومن الهدايات في هذه السورة العظيمة: العشرة الحقوق، قال  تعالى:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ  وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ   [النساء:36]، فهذه عشر حقوق سجلها الله في كتابه، وأمر عباده مؤمنين  ومؤمنات على أدائها لأصحابها، وإلا فهم ظلمة خارجون عن النظام متعرضون  للغضب والعذاب والنكال، وأعظم هذه الحقوق: حق الله تعالى، وإن قلت: وهل لله  حق علي؟ أنسيت أنك مخلوق؟ من خلقك؟ من فتح عينيك؟ من أنطقك فنطقت؟ من  أقدرك على أن تمشي فمشيت؟ من أوجد لك الدار والسماء والأرض؟ إن الذي يعطيك  عصا فقط له حق عليك، وبالتالي حق الله مقابل خلقه ورزقه لك وتدبيره لحياتك،  فإياك أن تهضم الله حقه، فإن قيل: كيف أهضم حق ربي؟ تعصيه ولا تعبده وتعبد  عدوه، فأي بشاعة أو قبح أعظم من هذا؟ أي: أن خالقي ورازقي ومدبري المفتقر  إليه في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتي، أعرض عنه ولا أذكره ولا ألتفت إليه، وأطيع  عدوه إبليس الذي يسوقني كالنعام لمجازر البشر ومفاسد الحياة!وثاني هذه  الحقوق: حق الوالدين، فأنت من نطفة ماء أبيك، وأمك قد حملتك في بطنها تسعة  أشهر، وتحول دمها إلى لبن حلو أبيض تشربه، فكيف تنسى هذا الحق وتسبها  وتشتمها وتفضل امرأتك عليها، بل ويضربون أمهاتهم وآباؤهم والعياذ بالله؟!  ما عرفوا الله عز وجل.                                                                      
** بيان عدل الله ورحمته في المجازاة                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا  [النساء:40]، ضع هذا النور في قلبك، فالله لا يظلم عبده مثقال  ذرة، وإن تك لك حسنة واحدة يضاعفها إلى عشرة إلى سبعمائة ضعف، فأي كرم أعظم  من هذا؟ وأي فضل أعظم من هذا؟ وأي إحسان أعظم من هذا؟ ثم تستحي أن تقول:  الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، والله لو تقلها طول النهار في الشارع ما  وفيت الله حقه.لكن البشر كالبهائم يأكل الزبدة ولا يقولون: الحمد لله، أو  يشربون العسل ولا يعرفون الحمد لله، أو يأكلون ألذ الطعام، أو يلبسون أحسن  الثياب ولا يعرفون الحمد لله، فمن سقاك؟ ومن كساك؟ ومن آواك؟ ومن أطعمك؟  فاذكر هذه الآلاء وهذه النعم يا هذا، واحمد المنعم سبحانه وتعالى، واخرج من  دائرة البهيمة فأنت آدمي.وقد ذكرت لكم قصة وهي: أننا حضرنا غداء عند أستاذ  في بريدة، ولهذا الأستاذ شيخ كبير مثلي، فوالله ما إن وضعت السفرة وأخذنا  نأكل الطعام إلا وهذا الشيخ: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، حتى فرغ  الآكلون من أكلهم، فمن هم الحمَّادون؟ نحن والحمد لله أمة الحمد، وهذه  نعوتها في التوراة والإنجيل.                                                                      
** تأثر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقرآن                                                                                                   * *
                                وآية عجيبة أخرى، وقد تأثر بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  حتى بكى، ففي يوم من الأيام قال لـعبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي رضي الله عنه: (  يا ابن أم عبد -هذه كنيته- اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن ) فعجب عبد الله بن  مسعود وقال: عليك أنزل وعليك أقرأ يا رسول الله؟! قال: ( إني أحب أن أسمعه  من غيري )، فأتحداكم معشر الحاضرين نساءً ورجالاً من هو الذي قال في يوم من  الأيام لأحد إخوانه: تعال من فضلك اقرأ عليَّ شيئاً من القرآن؟ أنت وإياه؟  الحمد لله، بيننا سعد السعود والمسلمين لا اليهود.وتذكرون الطيب العقبي  أيها الجزائريون! يا من حاربتموه وقلتم: إنه وهابي، إن الطيب العقبي خريج  هذا المسجد النبوي، يقول عن نفسه: كنا نخرج من المسجد النبوي بعد العصر إلى  أحد، ونأتي بسبعين ثمانين بيتاً من الشعر ننظمها كأجود ما تكون، هذا  العقبي الذي لم تكتحل عين الوجود بأعلم من هذا الرجل ولا أبر ولا أتقى ولا  أصلح، وهو مؤسس جريدة القبلة وبعدها أم القرى الموجودة الآن، وقد عاش في  هذه الديار، وجاء من بلاده بلاد عقبة بن نافع الفاتح لإفريقيا، فقد جاء  رضيعاً مع أسرته آل العقبي، فلما كانت الحرب الأولى وخافت الدولة العثمانية  من المجاعة رحلت أهل المدينة والحجاز إلى الشام وإلى تركيا وإلى حيث شاءوا  خوف المجاعة عليهم، فسافر الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى.والشاهد عندنا: هو الذي  ذكر هذا الحديث: ( يا ابن أم عبد! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن )، فحضر للدرس  عامل في الميناء، وهو عامي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، فأخذها وكان يأتي إلى قرانا  الصحراوية أيام العطلة عنده، فكان يجلسني بين يديه وأنا غلام في الثامنة أو  التاسعة، ويتربع في جلسته ويقول: يا أبا بكر! أسمعني شيئاً من القرآن،  وأقرأ عليه القرآن وهو والله ما يقرأ ولا يكتب، وإنما فقط فهم هذه وقررها  الشيخ الطيب في نادي الترقي، وأخذها هذا العامي وطبقها فيَّ، وذلك في  المسجد، فيثني ركبتيه ويقول: اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن.فهل فهمتم هذه؟ أنتم  تقرءون القرآن على الموتى، فمن إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا إذا سمعت القرآن  في منزل فاعلم أن هناك جنازة، فيا من يقرءون القرآن على الموتى، تعالوا  فبينوا لنا هذا الطريق؟ هل أنت توبخ هذا الميت فيقوم ويتوب؟ أو لما تأمره  أو تنهاه يستجيب؟ مات، وهل قرأ الرسول على الأموات؟ أعوذ بالله، فكيف إذاً  تقرأ على ميت؟! بين لي؟ ما يفهمون! والله يقول في سورة يس:  لِيُنْذِرَ  مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [يس:70]،  لينذر من كان ميتاً أو من كان حياً؟ حياً، قال تعالى:  وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ  الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ    *  لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا  [يس:69-70]، وما قال: من كان ميتاً،  فلا إله إلا الله! ثم قرأ عبد الله بن مسعود:  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ  [النساء:1]، حتى انتهى إلى هذه الآية:  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا  جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ  شَهِيدًا   *  يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ  لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا   [النساء:41-42]، قال: وإذا بعيني رسول الله تذرفان الدموع، ويقول: ( حسبك،  حسبك )، فكيف تنسى هذه الآية العظيمة؟!  فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ  [النساء:41]، أي: أمتك،   شَهِيدًا  [النساء:41]، كادت نفس الرسول أن تطير.كما جاء في هذه السورة  بيان للوضوء والغسل والتيمم، وذلك قبل أن تعرف الأمة الوضوء أو الغسل أو  التيمم.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (87) 
الحلقة (311)
تفسير سورة النساء  (9)


جعل الله عز وجل من أسباب الإرث النسب، وهذا الصنف يرث فيه الآباء والأبناء  للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، والصنف الثاني يرث بالمصاهرة، وفيه يرث الأزواج  والزوجات، فمن لم يكن له أبناء ولا آباء ولا زوج فإنه يورث كلالة، فيرثه من  يحوطونه من الإخوة والأخوات، فإن كان واحداً من أمه فله السدس، وإن كانوا  أكثر من واحد من الأم أيضاً فهم شركاء في الثلث.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله؛  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!إننا في  مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، وها نحن في سورة النساء ومع آيتي  التركات والوراثة:                               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (يوصيكم الله في أولادكم ...)                                                                                                   * *
                               الآية الأولى اشتملت على بيان وصية الله تعالى لنا بتقسيم  التركة حسب علمه تعالى وحكمته؛ إذ قال تعالى:  يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، مات  مؤمن وترك أهلاً وأولاداً، أربع بنات وثلاثة أولاد، إناث وذكر واحد.هنا  التركة تقسم حسب علم الله وأمره:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]، إذا أخذ الرجل ألفاً تأخذ المرأة نصفه، أخذت المرأة ألفاً  يأخذ الذكر ألفين.. وهكذا، قاعدة عامة مشى عليها المسلمون منذ أن نزل هذا  القرآن إلى اليوم:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]،  يجب على العامي أن يحفظ هذه الجملة:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]. فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً  [النساء:11] ما ترك  ذكوراً، ترك بنات كبيرات أو صغيرات:  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ  اثْنَتَيْنِ  [النساء:11] فماذا يعطون؟ ثلث التركة، والثلث الباقي لأولى  رجل ذكر من العصبة، وإن لم يكن عدداً من البنات وكانت بنت واحدة فلها  النصف، اسمع الآية: يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ  ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ   [النساء:11].وإذا كان هناك أبوان: أبا الميت وأمه، فقال تعالى:   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] مع  الذكور والإناث، أو مع الإناث فقط، أو مع البنت الواحدة، مادام الميت ترك  ولداً ذكراً أو أنثى، الأب والأم السدس.إذاً:  وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ   [النساء:11]، الولد يطلق على الذكر والأنثى بمعنى المولود. فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  [النساء:11] فقط، مات سعيد ولم  يترك ولداً، وإنما ترك والده إبراهيم وأمه زليخة، فكيف يقتسمان التركة؟  الثلث للأم والثلثان للأب:  لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ   [النساء:11]. فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ  [النساء:11]، مع الأب والأم عنده  إخوة له هو  فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ  [النساء:11] حجبت من الثلث إلى السدس  ببركة هؤلاء الإخوة. فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ   [النساء:11]، فإن كان له أخ فقط ما يحجبها، ذراعه ما هو طويل، ما يغطيها  أبداً، أما إذا كانوا اثنين وثلاثة نزلوا بها من الثلث إلى السدس؛ وذلك  كله:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11]، وقدمت  الوصية؛ لأنها عادة لا يوجد من يدافع عنها، وصية للمسجد أو لطلبة العلم أو  فقراء، بخلاف الدين فكل من له دين يقف عند الباب يطالب بدينه، ذي لطيفة  قرآنية!قد يقول قائل: لِم قدمت الوصية عن الدين، مع أن الدين أوجب أو لا؟  الوصية إذا كانت أكثر من الثلث باطلة، أليس كذلك؟ ولكن الدين الريال  والمليون أصحابه يطالبون في الدنيا والآخرة. مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي  بِهَا  [النساء:11] أي: الميت  أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:11].ثم قال تعالى:   آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ  [النساء:11] كلهم هؤلاء:  لا تَدْرُونَ  أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا  [النساء:11]، إذاً: فلا تتململوا  وتقول: لِم أعط السدس، لِم أعط الثلث؟ لم أعط الكل؟ ما هو شأنكم أليسوا  بآبائكم وأبنائكم؟ أنتم.. أنتم. لا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ  نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ  [النساء:11]، فرض هذه الفريضة لا تقبل  أبداً الاحتيال ولا الإيقاف ولا التصرف لا بد من إيجادها، ومن الفارض لها؟  العليم الحكيم.لو كان الذي فرضها جاهل يراجع القضية ما عنده علم، لكنه الذي  علم وأحاط علمه بكل شيء، وعلم بالأشياء قبل أن يوجدها، ولولا ذلك العلم  والله ما نوجد في الحياة عام واحد وانتهت، كيف بآلاف السنين؟حكيم، لو كان  أحمقاً لا يفرق بين الحق والباطل، ممكن أعطى السدس والحق أنها تستحق الثلث؟  يقع وهذا احتمال أو لا؟ لكنه الحكيم، هو خالق الحكمة وواهبها، فكيف تنقصه،  فلا يضع الشيء إلا بموضعه.وأؤكد لكم: هذه البشرية كلها لو تريد أن تنتقد  الله في حكم من الأحكام! وتريد أن تستبدله بما هو خير، والله الذي لا إله  غيره ما حصلت ولا وصلت إلى هذا المستوى، مستحيل.هذه الآية الأولى فيها بيان  ماذا؟ الوراثة بالنسب.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم ...)                                                                                                   * *
                               الآن مع الآية التي فيها وراثة بالمصاهرة؛ إذ علمنا أن  أسباب الميراث ثلاثة، ما هي؟النسب، والمصاهرة، والولاء، من منكم يذكر آية  فيها ذكر النسب والمصاهرة؟قال تعالى:  وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ  بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا  [الفرقان:54]، إما بفلان بفلان،  وإما فلان زوج فلانة، كل البشر هكذا، إما نسباً وإما صهراً.  وَهُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ بَشَرًا  [الفرقان:54] آدم  فَجَعَلَهُ  نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا  [الفرقان:54].الآن آية النسب عرفناها: كيف نوزع تركتها.  مع الآية الثانية أو بعضها، وهي آية المصاهرة، قال تعالى:  وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ  [النساء:12]، إذا مات الرجل.. لا، إذا  ماتت السيدة -باللغة المصرية- إذا ماتت السيدة فلزوجها نصف تركتها، وإذا  مات السيد فلزوجته ربع التركة؛ بشرط: ألا يكون هناك ولد. وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ  مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ  لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  [النساء:12] أي:  الزوجات:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا  [النساء:12]، والمرأة  توصي أو لا؟ نعم توصي، لها حق في الثلث، توصي به للمسجد، للفقراء، لطلبة  العلم، للحجاج، للمسافرين:  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ  دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]، والمرأة قد يكون عليها دين أو لا؟ إي نعم،  وَلَهُنَّ   [النساء:12] أي: النسوة  الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ  [النساء:12] أيها  الرجال:  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12]، هذه آية المصاهرة مختصرة، واضحة.رجل مات  وترك زوجته، ماذا ترث الزوجة هذه؟ترث الربع إن لم يكن له ولد، فإن كان له  ولد أو أولاد؛ فلها الثمن.العكس: الزوجة ماتت ولم تترك ولداً، وتركت مبلغ  عند الراجحي مليون ريال، فللزوج كم؟ النصف، فإن كان لها ولد منه أو من غيره  فله الربع فقط.تأملوا:  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ  الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ  دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ  [النساء:12]، أي: الزوجات  الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ   [النساء:12] أيها الرجال  إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ  [النساء:12].                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة ...)                                                                                                   * *
                                ننتقل إلى باقي الآية لا بأس، ونراجع، يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ  كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ  ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا  أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ  [النساء:12]، هذه ما جاءت في الآية الأولى  لحكمة:  وَصِيَّةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ   [النساء:12].هذه الجملة تسمى: الكلالة، إرث الكلالة، ما هي الكلالة؟ هي أن  يهلك الهالك- وكلنا هالك إلا وجه الله- ولا يترك أباً ولا أماً ولا ولداً  ولا بنتاً، وترك إخوته من أمه؛ فإن كان أخ فقط له السدس، فإن كانوا اثنين  فأكثر فهم شركاء ولهم الثلث.لِم سميت الكلالة كلالة؟ لأنها كالإكليل على  الرأس؛ لأنهم يحيطون به، ما هم أصول ولا فروع، ولكن يحيطون به، وستأتي  كلالة وهي: إخوة من الأب والأم في آخر سورة النساء، غداً إن شاء الله، لكن  هذه كلالة خاصة بالإخوة للأم.اسمع النص: يقول الله تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ  رَجُلٌ  [النساء:12] أي: يوجد رجل  يُورَثُ كَلالَةً  [النساء:12] أي: ما  عنده أب ولا أم ولا ولد،  أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ  [النساء:12] إذ لا فرق بين الرجل  والمرأة، الذي يورث كلالة من هو؟ رجل ما ترك أباً ولا ولداً، أو امرأة  ماتت وما تركت أباً ولا ولداً، ورثها إخوتها لأمها، لا فرق بين الرجل  والمرأة. وَإِنْ كَانَ  [النساء:12] أي: وإن وجد  رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً  أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ  [النساء:12] تورث كلالة:  وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:12]، مات الرجل ولم يترك  أباً ولا أماً، ولا ولداً، ولكن ترك أخته فقط، كم لها؟السدس.ما ترك أختها  ترك أخاً، كم له؟ السدس:  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  [النساء:12] على  انفراد:  السُّدُسُ فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:12]،  اثنين، ثلاثة عشرة.. عشرين:  فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ  [النساء:12]،  انظر إلى ما تقدم، تجد هذه هي تركة المرأة، هذا هو إرث المرأة، المرأة ترث  السدس مع الولد أو لا؟إذاً: هذا الولد، انفرد بالأخ هذا يرث كما ترث  المرأة السدس، فإن كانوا أكثر من ولد، أكثر من أخ؟ شركاء في الثلث؛ لأن  المرأة إذا لم يوجد ولد تأخذ الثلث.هيا نتلو الآية وتأملوا:  وَإِنْ كَانَ  رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً  [النساء:12] كان بمعنى: وجد، (كان) تامة:  وَإِنْ  كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً  [النساء:12]، ما معنى: يورث كلالة، أي:  يرثه من يحيطون به من غير الآباء والأولاد.(كلالة) وسميت بذلك لأنهم  الإكليل على الرأس، ومن يرث هذا الميت؟ليسوا بأصول ولا فروع، لا أب ولا ابن  ولا أم ولا بنت، يرثه من؟ إخوته الذين يحوطون به.قال:  وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ  أُخْتٌ  [النساء:12]، إما ترك أخاً أو ترك أختاً لأمه:  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:12]، يأخذ السدس ومع السلامة، والباقي  للأعمام، لأبناء الأخ: ( لأولى رجل ذكر )، وهم العصبة.قال:  فَإِنْ كَانُوا  أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:12] ثلاثة أربعة إخوة لأمه:  فَهُمْ  شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ  [النساء:12].لطيفة! أنتم الآن إن شاء الله فهمتم:  أن الميت إذا مات وما ترك أباً ولا ولداً ولا أماً، ترك إخوته لأمه فقط،  كيف يأخذون التركة؟ إن كان واحد أو واحدة أخذ السدس، كانوا اثنين.. ثلاثة  فأكثر أخذوا الثلث، والباقي لمن؟ للعصبة؛ عمه ابن عمه، ابن أخيه مثلاً.                                                                     
** المسألة الحجرية أو الحمارية                                                                                                   * *
                                في قضية تسمى بالحجرية، أو الحمارية نتجت عن هذه، وهي  -سلمكم الله-: أن تموت امرأة وتترك زوجها وأمها وإخوة لأمها، وأخاً لأبيها  أو لأبيها وأمها، كيف نقسم هذه التركة؟نقول: الزوج صاحب النصف، ما نتردد،  والأم ترث الثلث، ما في من يحجبها عن الثلث؟وأما الإخوة لأم، فإذا كان  الزوج له النصف، وهو ثلاثة من ستة، والأم لها اثنان وهي الثلث من ستة، وبقي  واحد يرثه الإخوة لأم والأخ الشقيق أو لأب ليس له حظ هنا، لأنه ما بقي  شيء.هذه القضية رفعت إلى عمر ، فشكا الأخ للأب أو الشقيق، قال: يا عمر افرض  أن أبانا حجراً، أليست أمنا واحدة، كيف نحرم؟ فسموها الحجرية.أو: يا عمر :  افرض أن أبانا حماراً أليست أمنا واحدة، لِم نحرم نحن؟ قال: ما بقي لكم  شيء، الزوج صاحب النصف، والأم صاحبة الثلث، والإخوة للأم لهم السدس.قال: [  وهذا ما يعرف بالحجرية أو الحمارية أو المشتركة يعني: أن تموت امرأة وتترك  زوجها وأمها وإخوة لأمها وأخاً لأبيها وأمها: فللزوج النصف، وللأم السدس  -لأن الأولاد حجبوها من الثلث- وللأم السدس، والباقي للإخوة لأم، ولا شيء  للإخوة لأب، أو لهما معاً، وسميت بالحمارية؛ لأنهم لما منعوا قالوا للقاضي  بينهم: هب أن أبانا حماراً، أليست أمنا واحدة، كيف ما تعطينا، وقالوا: هب  أن أبانا حجراً، أليست أمنا واحدة، وطالبوا بتشريكهم في الإرث فسميت  بالمشتركة ].                                                                      
** حكم الجور في الوصية من قبل مورث الكلالة                                                                                                   * *
                                نعود إلى آية الكلالة، يقول تعالى:  وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ  يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ  [النساء:12] وإن كانت امرأة لا فرق بين  الرجل والمرأة: (يورث كِلالة) أي يرثه من يحوطون به، لا الآباء ولا  الأولاد، من الإخوة،  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  [النساء:12]،  كذا البنت لها السدس ولد له السدس؛ لأنه واحد فقط، والباقي للعصبة:   فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  [النساء:12]، ثلاث أخوات مثلاً أو  إخوة:  فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ  [النساء:12] فقط؛ وذلك  مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ  [النساء:12]،  هذه اللطيفة ما جاءت في الأولى؛ لأن المورث يعرف الوارثين له: إخوة لأم،  والإخوة للأب والأشقاء ممنوعين، فيوصي، أو يدعي أن لفلان عليه دين كذا،  فإذا ثبت أنه ادعى ديناً وهو لا وجود له، أو أوصى بوصية وهو غير صادق فيها  فهذه قسمة باطلة، ولا يصادق على الوصية ولا على الدين؛ لأن هذا الدين أراد  به الإضرار بالذين يرثون وهو لا يريد أن يرثوا، لاسيما وقد يحرم ابن امرأته  من أخ لأب أو لأم وأب.فقال تعالى:  أَوْ دَيْنٍ  [النساء:12] حال كونه   غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ  [النساء:12]، ومضار بمعنى مضارر، للتبعيض أدغمت الراء في  الراء: غير مضارر،  وَصِيَّةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ  [النساء:12].. هذا  الذي قرأناه كله وصية من الله،  وَصِيَّةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  حَلِيمٌ  [النساء:12]، ووصية الله يجب أن تنفذ أو لا؟وسبق أن قلت لكم: إن  الأمر أهون من الوصية، الوصية آكد، وكل العقلاء ينفذون الوصية، بخلاف  الأمر، وصية هذه في المصاهرة وفي النسب وصية من أين؟ مصدرها الله:   وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ  [النساء:12] هنا، حليم رحيم.إذاً: فلا يرضى  أبداً أن يضيع حق عبد من عبيده؛ بسبب التعصب أو الشعور بأن فلاناً آذاه، أو  ما نال منه خيراً طول حياته؛ يحاول أن يخرجه من التركة بأن يوصي بأشياء  ليست لازمة، أو يدعي ديوناً ويسجلها ولا يوجد ثمة ديون، فلحلم الله تعالى  لا يرضى بهذا.                                                                                                        
**ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           الآن نعود من جديد، أولاً: أوصانا الله عز وجل بأن نوزع تركاتنا  عند وفاة أحدنا على الأولاد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، كذا أو لا؟   يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأُنثَيَيْنِ  [النساء:11]، ما ترك هذا الولد بنين وبنات، بل ترك بنات  فقط،  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا  تَرَكَ [النساء:11]، ثلث وثلث تثنية  ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ [النساء:11]،   وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً [النساء:11] فقط، ما هم نسوة،  فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  [النساء:11] بالإجماع، والباقي بالعصبة الأقرب فالأقرب الذكور،   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ [النساء:11] هذا الذي مات وترك بنين أو بنات، مات وترك  بنات، مات وترك بنتاً واحدة، ما يكون للأب والأم مع وجودها؟   وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ [النساء:11]، فإن لم يكن له ذكر أو أنثى وورثه أبواه  فلأمه الثلث والباقي للسيد للأب:  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ [النساء:11]  يحجبون الأم من الثلث إلى السدس، والباقي للأب بكامله، بالعصبة وبالفريضة:   فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ [النساء:11] ولو كانوا شيوخاً مثلي ومثلك، ما في  فرق بين الكبير والصغير، ولا الذكر والأنثى. فرغنا من هذه .. هيا إلى  المصاهرة.المصاه
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم  
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النساء - (88) 
الحلقة (312)
تفسير سورة النساء  (52)


يبين الله سبحانه وتعالى حال المنافقين في المدينة، وما كانوا عليه من  الخديعة للمسلمين والغش لهم، فعادوا بعد الإيمان إلى الكفر، ومن الهداية  إلى الضلال، ومن كان هذا حاله فلن يكتب الله له الهداية أبداً بما كسبت  يداه؛ فهم مع كفرهم وعتوهم يتمنون للمسلمين لو يكفرون مثلهم ويرتدون عن  دينهم ليكون حالهم واحداً، حسداً من عند أنفسهم.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة النساء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.أيها الأبناء  والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في  مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله؛ يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، اللهم  حقق لنا رجاءنا إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.وها نحن مع سورة النساء المدينة  المباركة، ومع هذه الآيات الخمس، وقد شرعنا البارحة في دارسة آية منها وما  وفيناها حقاً، فهيا بنا إليها أولاً، وتلاوتها بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا   *   فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا  كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ  يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا   *  وَدُّوا لَوْ  تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا  مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا  [النساء:87-89].والآيات  سياسة حربية في أعلى الدرجات، ومردها إلى إمام المسلمين، وإلا فما قبض رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انتهى الشرك والمشركون من الجزيرة؛ لأن آخر  ما نزل هو قوله تعالى:  فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5]، وذلك حتى لا يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة، ويبقى خارج الجزيرة فإلى  إمام المسلمين، إذ قد يضطر إلى هذه التوجيهات الإلهية ويعمل بها، وسوف نقف  عليها إن شاء الله قضية بعد أخرى.                                
** وجوب توحيد الله في عبادته                                                                                                   * *
                               قد علمنا بالأمس أن الله تعالى أخبر عن نفسه فقال: أنه لا  إله إلا هو، وتقرر وتأكد وثبت باليقين أنه لا إله حق إلا هو، ولا معبود حق  أو معبود يستحق العبادة إلا الله تعالى، فلو بحثت في الشرق أو في الغرب أو  في السماء أوفي الأرض عمن يستحق أن يعبد، والله ما وجدت ولن تجد، لماذا يا  هذا؟والجواب: لأن الذي نحبه بقلوبنا، ونذل له، ونخضع بألسنتنا وجوارحنا له،  ذاك الذي وهبنا حياتنا، فخلقنا ورزقنا وحفظنا، وخلق الأشياء في الكون من  أجلنا، حتى الجنة والنار، فهذا الذي نعطيه قلوبنا، وهذا الذي بيده كل شيء،  وإليه مصير كل شيء، فكيف لا نركع له ونسجد؟! ومن عدا الله سواء كان ملائكة  في السماء أو ملائكة في الأرض أو أنبياء أو صلحاء أو أياً كان لا يستحق أن  يكون إلهاً، وما اتخذ الجهال من آلهة فهي إنما آلهة باطلة.وإن شئت أن تضحك:  فهذا النصراني الذي يعبد الصليب ويعلقه في عنقه، هو رمز إلى أن عيسى بن  مريم قد صلبه اليهود، ووالله ما صلبوه وما قتلوه، ولو كان رباً إلهاً  خالقاً مدبراً يقتله أعداؤه؟! أي فهم هذا؟ وأي سقم هذا؟ وأي مرض هذا؟!  فالذي يُعبد وتنحني له وتركع وتسجد له يقتله عدوه؟! وهل يصح أن يكون هذا  إله؟! إنهم يضحكون عليهم ويسخرون منهم، وأما الأصنام والأحجار والأشجار فهي  عبارة عن تماثيل أمام العابدين، وهم يعتقدون أنها تستمد خيراتها وبركاتها  من الله، فهم يتقربون بها إلى الله تعالى، ولذلك عبدوها بدل أن يعبدوا الله  عز وجل.والخلاصة: لو يصلب أحدنا أو يحرق أو يقتل على أن يقول: يوجد إله مع  الله، مستحيل أبداً، إذ لا وجود له، فلا إله إلا الله! وهذه شهادة الله  التي حفظناها، وما زلنا نتوسل بها إلى الله،  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [آل عمران:18]، الذين يجوبون العوالم،  فقد شهدوا أنه لا إله إلا الله،  وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:18]،  أي: من الرسل والأنبياء إلى أتباعهم من أهل العلم، فالكل شهدوا أنه لا إله  إلا الله، فكيف توجد لي إلهاً آخر؟!وكما قلنا: هذه الآية بلغوها لإخوانكم،  فإذا لم تستطيع أن تستدل على وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته ورحمته بآيات  الكون ولا بآيات القرآن، فعلِّمه فقط، فيقول: أنا أشهد بشهادة الله، أي:  مادام أن الله قد شهد فأنا أشهد بأنه لا إله إلا الله، والله لكان من أهل  الشهادة، وإذا زاد: (والملائكة) أيضاً، فأنا أشهد بما شهد الله وما شهد به  الملائكة، وأولوا العلم أيضاً، وبالتالي أصبح يقيناً ثابتاً مستقراً في  نفسه،  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  [آل  عمران:18]، أيضاً شهدوا،  وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:18]، شهدوا،   وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ  [آل عمران:18]، أبدأ بالرسل والأنبياء وبالعلماء  التابعين لأنبيائهم والعالمين بكتب ربهم.وصاحب هذه الشهادة لا تثبت له ولا  تصح ولا تقبل ولا يثاب عليها إلا إذا حققت أمرين ضروريين: الأول: أن تعبد  الله الذي شهدت ألا معبود إلا هو، فإن لم تعبده فأين أنت من شهادتك؟ فكيف  تعلن أنه لا معبود بحق إلا الله ولا تعبده؟! إذاً أنت متهم بأنك تكذب، إذ  لو كنت صادقاً فيما علمت وشهدت لعبدت قبل الناس.الثاني: ألا ترضى بعبادة  غيره، فإن كنت تجالس من يعبدون غير الله، فتضحك وتأكل وتشرب معهم، وأنت  مقتنع بعبادتهم، فإن هذا الموقف يقدح في شهادتك. مرة أخرى: الأمران هما:  الأول: أن تعبده وحده، وثانياً: ألا ترضى أبداً بعبادة غيره حتى ولو كان  العابد أباك أو أمك؛ لأنك تقرر وتعلن أنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا الله، فكيف  إذاً ترى من يعبد غيره وترضى بذلك؟!والآن بم يعبد الله عز وجل؟ يجب على من  شهد أنه لا معبود إلا الله أن يعرف بم يعبد الله؟ وكيف يعبده؟ ولا يصح أن  يبقى في قريته أو على رأس جبله، بل يجب عليه أن يسأل أهل العلم كيف نعبد  الله؟ وبم نعبده؟ لأنه إذا لم يعلم كيف يعبد الله وبم يعبد هل يستطيع أن  يعبد؟لا والله، ولهذا فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة، فما هي  أنواع العبادات؟ الصلاة، الزكاة، الصيام، الحج، العمرة، الجهاد، الرباط،  ذكر الله، تلاوة كتابه، صلة الأرحام، البر، التقوى، وكلها ينبغي للمؤمن  والمؤمنة أن يعرفها ويعرف كيف يؤديها؟ فمثلاً: الصلاة عبادة قطعاً، وهي  عمود الدين، فإذا لم يعرف كيف يصلي فهل ينفعه علمه؟ لا والله، يقول: أنا  أعرف أن الصلاة عبادة، إذاً كيف تصلي؟ ما علمت بعد، إذاً تعلم: كيف تتطهر؟  وكيف تستقبل بيت الله؟ وكيف تنوي أنك بين يديه؟ وكيف تعلن عن دخولك في  العبادة؟                                                                      
** الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً:  اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  [النساء:87]، هذا  المبتدأ، وعزتي وجلالي يقول:  لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  [النساء:87]، فهل (إلى) صلة بمعنى زائدة، ويصبح الكلام: ليجمعنكم يوم  القيامة؟ وهو والله لحق، ليجمعنا يوم القيامة، ويصح أن تبقى (إلى) على  معناها، أي: ليجمعنكم في الأرض في قبوركم، ثم يوم القيامة يخرجكم من  قبوركم، وها نحن الآن نتجمع في الأرض،  أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأَرْضَ كِفَاتًا   *  أَحْيَاءً ‎وَأَمْوَاتًا  [المرسلات:25-26]، فالأحياء على ظهرها،  والأموات في بطنها، فإذا ما تبنوها تدخله في بطنها، والآخرون كالقمل يمشون  على ظهرها، فإذا مات أحدهم تستل وتدخله في بطنها، فهل هناك من يخرج عن  الأرض؟ لا، وإنما نتجمع، وهذا التجمع ليوم القيامة حيث يوم الجزاء والحساب  الدقيق، ثم إما النعيم المقيم أو العذاب الأليم. لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ  [النساء:87]، أي: ليوم لا ريب في وقوعه، ولا شك أبداً في أن يوم القيامة آت  لا محالة، وقيل: في يوم القيامة لأننا نقوم من مضاجعنا تحت الأرض، فهل  يبقى إنسان لا يقوم فتجحده الأرض أو هناك من يغطي عنه؟ والله لا يتخلفن  إنسي ولا جني، وإنما الكل يقوم، فهذا هو يوم القيامة الذي لا ريب فيه  أبداً، وكيف نعلم أنه لا ريب فيه؟ قد نفى الخالق أن يكون في هذا اليوم شك  في قلب إنسان، ومن أصدق من الله قولاً وحديثاً ووعداً؟ ولذا فما علينا إلا  أن نقول: آمنا بالله، وقد حلف الله جل جلاله على أنه سيجمعنا تحت الأرض  وذلك ليوم القيامة، وسيجمعنا يوم القيامة ويحشرنا في ساحة واحدة، أبيضنا  وأصفرنا، ويجري الحساب في فترة من الزمن مقدارها خمسون ألف سنة من أيامكم  هذه.ثم تستقر الحياة على ما هي عليه، فأهل الكمال والطهر والصفاء، وأهل  التوحيد وعبادة الرب في الملكوت الأعلى، وأهل الكفر والشرك والفسق والفجور  في أسفل سافلين من الكون، وما بقيت سماء ولا أرض، وإنما عالمان: علوي  وسفلي، فالعلوي فوق هذه السموات السبع، إذ إن هذه السموات السبع تتبخر  وتصبح وردة كالدهان، أي: حمراء تسيل، وكل الذي فيها يذوب ذوباناً، فأين  السموات؟ انتهت، وعالم دار السلام فوق ذلك، والعالم السفلي ما هو تحت هذه  الأرض، ولا هذه الأرضين السبع، وإنما هو عالم آخر، فهل هناك من هو أصدق  حديثاً من الله تعالى؟ ها هو تعالى يحلف أنها سيجمعنا ليوم القيامة، فهل  يبقى في نفوسنا شك؟ وهل جربنا على الله كذباً أو خلف وعد وعدنا؟ مستحيل  أبداً،  فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا [النساء:87].إذاً:  الإيمان بالله والإيمان بالبعث الآخر هما العقيدة التي إن فقدها الإنسان  تمزق وتلاشى، بل وصار شر الخلق، إذ إن الإيمان بالله يعني الإيمان بأن الله  موجود حي قيوم ذو جلال وإكرام، ذو الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى، وبيده كل  شيء وإليه مصير كل شيء، وهو الخالق، وهو الرازق، وهو المدبر، وهو الله  الذي لا إله إلا هو، والثاني الإيمان بالبعث الآخر والحياة الثانية، وما  يتم فيها لعباد الله تعالى.فالعقيدة مبناها على هذين المعتقدين، فإذا حصل  أدنى ريب أو زلزال أو ضعف في الإيمان بالله أو في البعث الآخر هبط الآدمي،  ولا يستطيع أن يستقيم ولو يوماً واحداً، بل لا بد وأن يكذب ويفجر، وذلك إذا  لم ترسخ هذه العقيدة في قلب الآدمي، ذكراً كان أو أنثى، وهو أنه لا إله  إلا الله، وأن البعث والدار الآخرة حق، فإذا لم تكن هذه في نفسه ما يستطيع  أن يستقيم، بل لا بد وأن يعوج، ولا بد أن يكذب ويسرق ويفجر، وممكن أن يقتل  أمه، ومن هنا جاءت الآيات القرآنية مثل قوله:  إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [النساء:59]، وقوله تعالى:  مَنْ كَانَ  مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ [البقرة:232]، حتى النساء  الحيض التي تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ما تجحد الحيض وتكذب وتقول: أنا  طاهرة، وهذه أدنى مسألة، وكذلك إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يكتمن ما  في أرحامهن.إذاً: علموا البشرية أنها لا تستقيم على منهج الحق إلا إذا  آمنت بالله حق الإيمان، وآمنت بالبعث الآخر والجزاء والحساب، وبدون هاتين  القاعدتين من قواعد الإسلام وأركانه لا يمكن للعبد أن يستقيم، لكن قد  يستقيم عاماً أو عامين ثم يهبط ويعوج وينحرف، وكل انحراف واعوجاج في  الإنسان مرده إلى الكفر بالله واليوم الآخر، أو إلى ضعف إيمانه بالله  واليوم الآخر، ولا تتردد في هذا.وهذا ما أفادنا من قول ربنا:  اللَّهُ لا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ  فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا [النساء:87]، وهذا كالتعليل  والتشجيع لأن نعمل الحسنات ونتجنب السيئات، إلى أن نشفع فيما هو حبٌ لله  ورضاه، ولا نشفع فيما هو غضب لله وسخطه، ولنعيش على السلام والطهر والصفاء،   وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ  رُدُّوهَا [النساء:86]، لم؟ لأن الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم  القيامة.والآن مع هذه الآيات نأخذ في بيانها، فأولاً: أعيد إلى أذهانكم أن  هذه الآيات كانت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وستسمعون ما كان  يجري في هذه الديار، والذي استقر: أننا لا نقول: هذه الآيات منسوخة، وذلك  أحسن وإن قال من قال، وإنما نقول: هذه الآيات عمِل بها في وقتها، ثم قبل  وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نسخ الله كل أمر يوقف القتال في هذه  الجزيرة، أي: كل أمر يقر الشرك وبقاؤه في هذه الديار، وذلك بقوله:  فَإِذَا  انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ  مَرْصَدٍ [التوبة:5]، لماذا؟ فالرسول قريب سيرحل إلى الملكوت الأعلى، وهذه  هي قبة الإسلام وبقعة النور ومصدر الحياة، فلا ينبغي أن يوجد فيها شرك ولا  كفر أبداً.وقد أوصى الرسول ونفذ عمر: ( لا يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة )، أي:  في هذه الجزيرة، إذ لا يحل أن توجد كنيسة ولا بيع ولا معبد للمجوس أبداً،  إذ إن هذه قبة الإسلام وبيضته، وأعيد إلى أذهان بعض السامعين أن مسيو  الفرنسي كتب في الجريدة يقول: لمَ نمنع السعودية من إقامة ديننا ونحن نسمح  ببناء المساجد في ديارنا؟! فكتبت كلمة رددت فيها عليه وترجمت، وقد قلت له:  يا مسيو! المملكة هي عبارة عن قبة الإسلام، فهل منعناكم من وجود كنيسة في  سوريا أو في العراق أو في مصر أو في المغرب أو في أي مكان؟ لا أبداً، لكن  الجزيرة قد أوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يجتمع فيها دينان، وإن  أردت أن تعلم فأقول لك: أرأيت لو نبني مسجداً في كنيستكم الكبرى، هل تسمحون  بذلك؟ مستحيل، إذ كيف يصح أن نبني مسجداً في وسط كنيسة؟! إن هذا ظلم،  إذاً: هل يجوز أن تبني كنيسة في داخل المسجد؟ فالمملكة عبارة عن مسجد، فلا  يصح أن تبنى فيها كنيسة، ثم بكى وقال: إخواننا يعملون في ليلة من الليالي  ما يسمونه قدوس أو قداس، فتأتيهم رجالات الأمر بالمعروف فيطاردونهم  ويخرجونهم ويسفرونهم، فلماذا؟ فقلنا له: يا مسيو! لا تعجب، فإن أهل الخرافة  بيننا والضلالة وأهل الجهل لما يقيمون مولداً من هذه الموالد تطاردهم  الهيئة وتبعدهم، وهذا ليس خاصاً بكم فقط، فسكت.والشاهد عندنا: أنه لا يجتمع  دينان في جزيرة العرب، أما وراء الجزيرة فهناك كنائس موجودة، وما قمنا  بهدمها ولا أمرنا بهدمها، ولذا أردت أن أقول: إن هذه الآيات العظيمة لا  نقول بنسخها؛ لأن إمام المسلمين في أي وقت قد يحتاج إليها سياسياً وحربياً،  أما أن نقول بالنسخ فلا؛ لأن الجزيرة قد نسخ الله فيها الشرك وأبطله،  ويبقى خارج الجزيرة، فإمام المسلمين ينتفعون بهذه الآيات، وإليكم بيان ذلك.                                                                                                         
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين والله أركسهم بما كسبوا ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ  أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ  اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا   [النساء:88]. فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ [النساء:88]،  سبق أن من المنافقين من كان يثبط عن القتال ويقول: دعنا أياماً أو أعواماً  حتى نستعد ونتسلح، وآخرون قالوا كذا، وجاء السياق كاملاً في هذا الباب، حتى  الشفاعة فيشفع لآخر فيقول له: ما هناك حاجة إلى أن تخرج أنت، دعهم يموتون،  وآخر يقول كذا، والآن هذه (الفاء) لها علاقة بما تقدم، وإنما جملة:   اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ [النساء:87]، ذكرت لبيان أن الله سيجزينا يا  أهل الإحسان على إحساننا، وسيجزي أهل الإساءة على إساءتهم؛ لأنه العدل  الرحيم، وذلك يوم القيامة الذي لا ريب فيه. فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي  الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ [النساء:88]، أي: جماعتين، ففئة تقول: ارحموهم  والطفوا بهم، وفئة تقول: شددوا عليهم واضربوهم واقتلوهم، وهذا قد حصل بين  أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا تظن غير هذا، إذ الحماس والاندفاع  موجود في المؤمنين دائماً، فالله عز وجل يقول:  فَمَا [النساء:88]، أي: أي  شيء جعلكم تختلفون؟  وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا [النساء:88]،  والارتكاس كالانتكاس، فالأعلى يصبح أسفل،  أَرْكَسَهُمْ [النساء:88]، أي:  انتكسوا، فقد كانوا مؤمنين وأصبحوا كافرين، وقد كانوا عابدين وأصبحوا  ظالمين، وقد كانوا رحماء وأصبحوا قساة، فالانتكاس والارتكاس هو الانقلاب،   وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ ، بسبب ماذا؟  بِمَا كَسَبُوا [النساء:88]، لا أنه  ظلمهم ومسخ قلوبهم ونكس رءوسهم، لا أبداً، وإنما  بِمَا كَسَبُوا  [النساء:88]، فهذه (الباء) السببية، أي: بسبب كسبهم الباطل، وكسبهم الشر،  وكسبهم النفاق، وكسبهم الظلم والاعتداء، وكسبهم بغض الله ورسوله والمؤمنين،  فمن ثم نكس الله قلوبهم. ثم قال لنا:  أتريدون أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ  اللَّهُ [النساء:88]، يا عمر؟! يا فلان؟! أتريدون أن تهدوا إلى الإيمان  والإسلام والصراط المستقيم من أضله الله؟! إن ذلك ليس بممكن، إذ إن الذي  أضله الله لا يقوى البشر على هدايته، إذاً فكيف ندعو إلى الهداية وإلى  الإسلام؟ ندعو، لكن إذا عرف شخص الحق وتعمد خلافه، وأعلن حربه، فمثل هذا لن  يهديه الله، وذلك عقوبة له؛ لأن الظلم والشرك والكفر أصبح وصفاً لازماً له  لا ينفك.  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:88]، إلى هدايته أبداً، والخطاب لرسول الله، ومن يضلل الله حسب  سنته في الإضلال فلن تجد له يا عبد الله سبيلاً، أي: الطريق إلى هدايته،  وذلك مهما بذلت واحتلت وتصرفت.وهنا أذكركم بأن من استمر على المعصية يوماً  بعد يوم، وشهراً بعد آخر، وعاماً بعد عام، فسيأتي يوم يصبح عبد الله أو  أمته لا يستطيع أن يترك تلك المعصية، حتى لو يسمع كل ليلة القرآن بكامله،  فقد انتهى أمره، ولهذا قال العلماء: التوبة تجب على الفور، فلا يصح أن تقول  لأخيك: تب غداً إن شاء الله، أو خليك كما أنت عليه حتى تتزوج، أو حتى  تتوظف، أو حتى تكمل دراستك، أو ابق على ما أنت عليه حتى أعود إليكم من  سفري، فهذا كله باطل، إذ التوبة التي فرضها الله عندما تقع في الذنب تقول:  أستغفر الله، أما أن تؤجل فيا ويلك، فإن التأجيل يورثها في نفسك وتستقر،  وتصبح إذا قيل لك: اتق الله، تسخر وتضحك، فالتوبة تجب على الفور، كإنسان  سقط في الطريق أو عثر، فلا يقول: غداً نقوم، وإنما على الفور يقوم ويواصل  مشيه.فيا عباد الله! ويا أولياء الله! التوبة تجب على الفور، فمتى شعرت  بارتكاب الذنب وعلمت، فالهج بكلمة: أستغفر الله، وإن ذرفت الدموع فذلك خير،  وأنت عازم على ألا تعود خشية أن تتوالى السيئات ويطبع على القلب، والرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو المبين المفسر لكتاب الله يقول: ( إذا أذنب العبد  ذنباً وقع نكتة سوداء في قلبه، فإن تاب واستغفر صقل قلبه، وإن لم يتب وزاد  ذنباً آخر نكت في قلبه نكتة سوداء إلى جنب الأولى وثالثة إلى جنب الثانية  ورابعة حتى يختم على القلب، وذلكم الران الذي قال الله تعالى فيه:  بَلْ  رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ [المطففين:14] ).وعندنا  مثل حي فأين الذين يعون؟ وهذا المثال هو: لو أن امرأة أو فتاة مسلمة عاشت  زمناً على لباس إلى نصف الساق أو إلى الركبتين، والرأس مكشوف وهي تحمر  وتحسن وتخرج في الشوارع، وفي يوم من الأيام مرت بك وقلت لها: يا أمة الله!  أما تستحين من الله؟ فكيف تواجهك؟ تخرج لسانها وتضحك عليك، وتقول: هذا  رجعي، ولن تتوب، بينما فتاة منذ أسبوعين غرر بها الساقطات والهابطات، لم  أنتِ متململة في هذا الإزار الأسود؟ اكشفي عن وجهك، أخرجي فأنتِ حرة،  واستجابت لهن وخرجت، فلقيتها في الشارع وقلت لها: أما تخافين الله يا أمة  الله؟ فهل تخرج لسانها وتضحك منك؟ لا، بل تهرب أو تغطي وجهها، ومثال آخر:  لو عثرت على ولدك وهو يدخن، كأن دخل المدرسة الثانوية ولاقى الأصحاب فأصبح  يدخن معهم، فهل يستطيع أن يدخن أمامك؟ ما يستطيع أبداً؛ لأنه يخجل ويستحي  منك، لكن إذا واصل التدخين وأنت تراه، بل وتعطيه السيجارة، أو تقول له:  اشتري علبة لي وأخرى لك، فهذا بعد فترة من الزمان يصعب عليه أن يترك  التدخين. ولذلك كل من رأى أنه يباشر ذنباً من الذنوب أن يعزم من هذه اللحظة  عن التخلي عنه وتركه، وإلا ستمضي فيه سنة الله ولا يستطيع أن يتوب، وهذا  قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:88]، فكيف يضله الله؟ بالقهر؟! إنما حسب سنته تعالى، فالطعام يشبع،  والماء يروي، والنار تحرق، والحديد يقطع، فهذه سنن لا تتبدل، وكذلك مواصلة  الجريمة وألفتها واعتيادها يوماً بعد يوم يجعلك لا ترجع عنها أبداً، لا  سيما من كان يحارب الله علناً، كأن يدعو إلى الكفر والنفاق والباطل والشر  والفساد،  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا  [النساء:88].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً  فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   [النساء:89].ثم قال لنا:  وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا   [النساء:89]، من يخبر بهذا الخبر؟ خالق القلوب،  وَدُّوا ، أي: أحبوا،   لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً  [النساء:89]،  فالحشاشون واللوط والمجرمون كلهم يودون أن يكون كل الناس مثلهم، وكذلك  الضالعون في الفساد يودون أن يكون كل الناس مثلهم، وهذا واضح من قوله:   وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً   [النساء:89].والآن الثالوث المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى يعملون الليل  والنهار كادحين عاملين من أجل إطفاء نور الإسلام؛ ليكون البشر مثلهم، بل  والله الذي لا إله غيره يريدون ألا يبقى إسلام ولا مسلمون، كما كانت  الشيوعية تدعو، وقد فشلت وتحطمت، وهذه سنة الله عز وجل،  وَدُّوا لَوْ  تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً  [النساء:89]، أما أن  تبقوا بأنواركم ودعوتكم وسيادتكم وجهادكم فما يريدون هذا.ثم قال تعالى:   فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ  [النساء:89]، من هم الأولياء؟  الذين تحبونهم وتنصرونهم، وقد تقررت هذه الحقيقية يا أبناء الإسلام! فما هو  الولاء؟ الحب والنصرة، فمن لم يحب المسلمين والله ما هو بمسلم، ومن لم  ينصر المسمين والله ما هو بمسلم، فالحب والنصرة ذلكم هو الولاء، واقرءوا  قول الله تعالى:  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، فمن قال: لا فقد كذّب الله تعالى،   بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، فما معنى أولياء بعض؟ أي:  يحبون بعضهم بعضاً، وينصرون بعضهم بعضاً، فالذي لا يحب المؤمنين والله ما  هو بمؤمن، والذي لا ينصرهم ويرى العدو يهزمهم ويكسرهم وهو فرح بذلك، والله  ما هو بمؤمن.قال تعالى:  فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ   [النساء:89]، أي: تحبونهم وتوالونهم وتنصرونهم،  حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [النساء:89]، وهنا مجموعة كانت في مكة قد تظاهرت  بالإيمان، أو مجموعة كانت خارج مكة من جهة الشمال، أو من جهة أي بلد آخر،  وكانت تأتي إلى المدينة لتستفيد، وأنهم يعملون على الهجرة لكن منعوا، وإذا  عادوا إلى مكة يسجدون للصنم ويوافقون المشركين في شركهم، وبينهم وبين  المؤمنين المهاجرين في المدينة صلات، فقال تعالى في شأن هؤلاء:  فَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [النساء:89]، أي: حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله، لا للمادة والمال أو للنجاة  بالنفس والأولاد، وإنما الهجرة في سبيل الله تعالى، فإن تولوا بعد الهجرة  وعادوا إلى الشرك والكفر،  فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا   [النساء:89]، إذ ما هم أهلٌ لأن يوالوكم وتوالوهم، أو تنصرونهم وينصرونكم،  والموضوع ذو أثر كبير، وغداً إن شاء الله نواصل الحديث في هذا.وصل اللهم  على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (1)  
الحلقة (313)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (1)


الوفاء بالعهود والمواثيق شأنه عظيم، لذلك فقد افتتح الله سورة المائدة  بالتنبيه عليه، ثم بين الله في تتمة الآية أنه أحل لعباده بهيمة الأنعام،  واستثنى من ذلك ما سيأتي ذكره في سياق الآية التالية، وبالإضافة إلى ما حرم  فيها حرم الله كذلك سائر الصيد على كل محرم حتى لو كان خارج الحرم، أما  داخل الحرم فإنه لا يحل صيده لا لمحرم ولا غيره، وبعد ذلك حذر الله عباده  تحذيراً عاماً من إتيان حرمات الله أو استحلال شعائره سبحانه.                     
بين يدي سورة المائدة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  )، فاللهم حقق لنا هذا الفوز واجعلنا من أهله إنك ربنا وولينا ولا ولي لنا  سواك.وقد ختمنا سورة النساء، ولنستفتح بحمد الله سورة المائدة، هذه السورة  من آخر ما نزل من سور كتاب الله عز وجل، فهي -إذاً- سورة الأحكام، وقد  اشتملت على العديد من الأحكام الشرعية، والسورة آياتها مائة وعشرون آية،  وهي مدنية بدون ما شك من آخر ما نزل.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          ومعنا الآن آيتان عظيمتان هيا نتغنى بهما ثم بعد ذلك  نتدارسهما.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ   *  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ  الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ  الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا وَإِذَا  حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ  صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا وَتَعَاوَنُوا  عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   [المائدة:1-2]. هيا نتدارس هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين. ‏                                
 مقاصد نداء المؤمنين بلفظ الإيمان                                                                                                    
                                أولاً: قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [المائدة:1]، من الذي ينادي المؤمنين هنا؟ إنه الله، هذا نداء الله جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه يوجهه إلى المؤمنين خاصة،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا  [المائدة:1]، لماذا وجه إليهم هذا النداء؟ لأنهم أحياء؛ لأن  المؤمن حي يسمع ويبصر وينطق ويعمل، والكافر ميت.يا من آمنتم بالله رباً  وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد نبياً! يا من آمنتم بالله وكتبه ورسله ولقائه  وقضائه وقدره! أيها المؤمنون أولياء الله!  أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ   [المائدة:1]، وسبق أن علمنا أن الله لا ينادينا إلا لأمر يريد أن يأمرنا  بفعله، أو ينادينا لينهانا عن شيء يضرنا ويفسد نفوسنا، أو ينادينا ليبشرنا  بما يزيد به صالح أعمالنا، أو ينادينا ليحذرنا وينذرنا مما هو خطر علينا في  دنيانا أو أخرانا، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا ما به نعرفه ونطيعه فنكمل  ونسعد.فالله إذا ناداك أصغ بأذنك واسمع، وهذا عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله  تعالى عنه يقول: إذا سمعت (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) فأعرها سمعك، فإنك منادى،  أعطها أذنك واسمع: فإن أمرت فافعل وإن نهيت فاجتنب، وإن بشرت فاستبشر، وإن  أنذرت فاحذر، وإن علمت فتعلم، وحاشا الله أن يناديك لا لشيء.                                                                      
 عموم الأمر بالوفاء بالعقود وشموله لأنواعها المشروعة                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:1] نادانا  ليأمرنا بالوفاء بالعقود:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا  بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]، هذا أمر أم لا؟ أوفوا أيها المؤمنون بالعقود.  والعقود: جمع عقد، وهي عقود الإيمان والتوحيد، من قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله؛ فقد عقد عقداً على نفسه أن يعبد الله وحده  ولا يترك عبادته بحال من الأحوال، وأن يمشي وراء رسول الله ويتبعه ولا  يتقدم عليه ولا يمشي عن يمينه ولا عن شماله، بل يمشي وراءه، يقول ما يقول  الرسول ويفعل ما يفعل الرسول، وهذا عقد وهذا عهد، فكل من قال: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله قد عقد بينه وبين الله عقداً فيجب  أن يفي به، والوفاء به -كما قلت-: أن تعبد الله، وأن تعبده وحده، وأن لا  ترضى بعبادة غيره؛ لأنك شهدت وعقدت عقداً بينك وبينه أنه لا إله إلا هو،  وأن تطيع رسول الله بعد حبه وتعظيمه وبعد الإيمان به، أن تطيعه فيما يأمر  به وينهى عنه من واجب المأمورات ومحرمات المنهيات.ثم تأتي العقود العامة:  الصلاة، إذا استقبلت البيت وقلت: الله أكبر ناوياً صلاة تصليها فهل يجوز أن  تبطلها؟ أن تنقضها؟ لا يجوز فذلك حرام، إذا عقدت عقداً فوف به، قلت: لبيك  اللهم عمرة، ومشيت مائة كيلو وبعد ذلك تقطعها تقول: لقد تركنا مشاغلنا.  أيجوز هذا؟ إنه عقد بينك وبين الله! شرعت تتوضأ فغسلت يديك بعد وجهك ثم  قلت: سوف نتوضأ في ساعة أخرى. فما يجوز، لا تنقض العقد الذي بينك وبين  الله.وتأتي العقود الأخرى عقود البيع والشراء والإيجار والكراء وسائر  العقود التي بينك وبين الناس، يجب الوفاء بها ويحرم نقضها ونكثها وعدم  الوفاء بها، قلت: بعت. فقال: اشتريت، فلا يحل أبداً أن تقول: رجعت عن  البيع. إلا أن تقول: أقلني لوجه الله. ارحمني فأنا ضعيف ما شعرت بكذا،  فيمكن أن يرحمك أخوك، أما أن تعقد ثم تتراجع فلا، استأجرت سيارة منزلاً  طيارة أي إيجار أي اكتراء أي شيء يجب الوفاء،  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]، فلهذا المؤمنون الصادقون لا  ينكثون عهداً ولا ينقضون عقداً أبداً، وإن اضطر أحدهم -كما مثلت- فإنه  يتلطف مع من عقد له ويسأله بالله أن يرحمه أو يلطف به ليحل العقد بنفسه.هذا  نظام حياتنا معاشر المؤمنين عملاً بهذا الأمر الإلهي:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]، وعهود المرأة وعقود  الزواج والنكاح أيعبث بها ويلعب بها؟! بالأمس تزوجتها على كتاب الله وسنة  رسول الله ثم تسبها وتطلقها خمسين طلقة، ما حملك على هذا، أي نقض في العهود  أكثر من هذا؟!بايعت إماماً يجب أن تفي بيعته حتى الموت، أما أن تعاهده  وتبايعه ثم تخونه وتبايع آخر فلا يحل هذا في الإسلام أبداً،  أَوْفُوا  بِالْعُقُودِ  [المائدة:1]. وكذلك السياسية الدولية، عقدنا عقداً مع دولة  كافرة يجب أن نفي لها بعقدنا ولا نقول: هذه كافرة، وكذلك إذا عقدت عقداً مع  يهودي أو مجوسي عدو لله ورسوله يجب أن تفي بعقدك؛ لأنك مؤمن حي وأما هو  فكافر ميت.فهل نحن بعد هذا مستعدون للطاعة؟ إي ورب الكعبة، كيف نرضى بالكفر  بعد الإيمان وهو تعالى ينادينا تشريفاً لنا بعنوان الإيمان ويأمرنا بأعظم  شيء؛ إذ الحياة كلها قائمة على الوفاء، فلولا الوفاء بالعهود لأكل الناس  بعضهم بعضاً، وأصبحت الدنيا ناراً مستعرة؟                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ   [المائدة:1]، هذا امتنان منه تعالى، هذا فضل منه جل وعز، وهو أنه أحل لنا  ما كان محظوراً علينا، أحل العقدة التي كانت تحول بيننا وبين أن نأكل  اللحوم، فأخبرنا بأنه أحل لنا بهيمة الأنعام: الإبل، البقر، الغنم، الضأن،  والماعز، امتن علينا بأنه أحلها لنا، أليس هو مالكها؟ لولا إذنه هل يجوز أن  تأكلها وتذبحها؟ لا يجوز. فهذه منته: أولاً: خلقها لنا، ثم أذن لنا في  أكلها، قال: رُفع الحظر وانحلت العقدة فكلوا من بهيمة الأنعام، فهيا نشكره:  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.هل نحن خلقنا البقر أو الإبل أو  الماعز؟ خلقها الله، ولو أنه ما أذن لنا في أكلها لكانت كالذئاب والكلاب ما  نأكل منها أبداً، إذاً: له المنة، فالحمد لله.. الحمد لله، ما أعلمنا بهذا  إلا لنحمده ونشكره. أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ  [المائدة:1]،  الإبل والبقر والغنم بنوعيها الضأن والماعز.ثم قال تعالى:  إِلَّا مَا  يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:1]، إلا الذي سيقرأ عليكم بعد الآية الثانية،  وهو ما حرم علينا بقوله:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ  وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ  وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى  النُّصُبِ  [المائدة:3]،  إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:1] في  المستقبل بعد آيتين، فذلك غير مباح، ما أحله،  أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ  الأَنْعَامِ  [المائدة:1] اللهم إلا ما سيتلى عليكم من الحرام فاعرفوا أنه  محرم. ولم سميت البهيمة بهيمة؟ قيل: لأنها مبهمة ما تنطق وما تبين وما تعقل  وما تفهم، فهي بهيمة، والناس قد يشتم أحدهم أخاه يقول له: أنت بهيمة، لأنه  ما فهمه وما عرف عنه، فالبهيمة سميت بهيمة لبهمة فيها، ما تعرف هذا ولا  ذاك، هذه البهيمة أحلها الله عز وجل لنا.ولو كانت غير بهيمة لما أحلها لنا،  لو كانت تنطق وتعقل وتفهم لما حلت لنا؟ أيحل لنا أكل بعضنا؟ لكن هذه  البهيمة أذن لنا في أكلها لنعبده طول حياتنا.                                                                      
 لا يحل الصيد لمحرم                                                                                                    
                                وقوله:  غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ   [المائدة:1]، هذا استثناء آخر، إذا كنت محرماً يا عبد الله، أو كنتِ محرمة  يا أمة الله؛ فلا يحل لك أن تصيد أرنباً ولا غزالاً ولا يربوعاً ولا  حيواناً، اللهم إلا صيد البحر، أنت على سفينتك محرم في طريقك إلى جدة فرميت  بسلتك تصطاد الحوت فلا بأس، فالمالك هو الذي أذن.إذاً:  غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ  [المائدة:1] والحال:  وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  [المائدة:1]، أما من  كان حلالاً فليصد ما شاء أن يصيد، باستثناء أن لا يصيد في الحرم، صيد الحرم  حرام لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يصيد في الحرم أرنباً ولا غزالاً ولا  ضبياً ولا حيواناً أبداً ولا طيراً ولا حماماً إلا ما أذن الشارع فيه  كالحيوانات المؤذية التي تؤذي.                                                                     
 المراد بالحرم وبيان عظيم حرمته                                                                                                    
                                والحرم ما هو؟ أولاً: حرم مكة، وهو معلوم، حوالي ثمانية  عشر ميلاً من جهة الشرق قريباً من عرفة، وهناك توجد علامة وضعتها الدولة  لنهاية الحرم، ومن الجهة الشمالية جبال التنعيم حيث ميقات عائشة كما يعرف  الناس، وهو أقرب مكان إلى الحرم، ومن الجهة الغربية البحرة تقريباً وتقع  الحديبية دونها، فهذه الأرض ومكة- وشرفها في وسطها- لا يحل فيها صيد  حيوان.والمدينة أيضاً؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن إبراهيم عليه  السلام حرم مكة وإنى حرمت المدينة ما بين لابتيها )، وقال: ( المدينة حرام  ما بين عير إلى ثور )، فالمدينة حرام، فلو مررت بحيوان في الطريق تحت شجرة  مستظل لا يحل لك أن تزعجه وتبعده من الظل وتجلس مكانه.و(عير): جبل في جنوب  غرب المدينة، كالحمار، ولهذا يسمى بالعير لأنه رابض هناك، ووراء أحد الحل،  لكن أحداً نفسه وما دونه إلى المسجد من الحرم، وجبل ثور وراء أحد ملاصق له  من الجهة الشمالية الشرقية، فقوله تعالى:  غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ  وَأَنْتُمْ  [المائدة:1] والحال أنكم محرمون، فالمحرم لا يصيد سواء كان في  أي مكان ما دام قد أحرم وقال: لبيك اللهم حجة أو عمرة، ولو كان في فلسطين  فإنه لا يحل له أن يصيد وهو حرام. والشاهد عندنا في قول ربنا:  غَيْرَ  مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  [المائدة:1]، فالمحرم لا يحل له أن  يصيد في أي مكان، لو أحرم من بلاد بعيدة وخالف السنة فهل يجوز له هل له أن  يصيد وهو محرم؟ لا يحل له، لكن الحلال لا يصيد بالحرم، الحلال بخلاف المحرم  لا يحل له أن يصيد في الحرم. والحرم حرمان: الحرم المكي والحرم المدني،  فذاك حرمه إبراهيم وهذا حرمه الحفيد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( إن إبراهيم قد حرم مكة وإني حرمت المدينة )، وقال في  تأكيد هذه الحرمة: ( المدينة حرام ما بين عير إلى ثور، من أحدث فيها حدثاً  أو آوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين لا يقبل الله منه  صرفاً ولا عدلاً )، لو يفهم هذا الحديث مؤمن ويبلغه لارتعدت فرائصه ولما  استطاع أن يرتكب سوءاً في هذا البلد، كيف وعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس  أجمعين؟! كيف ولا يقبل منه فرض ولا نفل؟! من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو نصر وآوى  محدثاً.ولكن جهل الناس تركهم يقعون في هذه وهم لا يشعرون، إذا لم تستطع أن  تستقيم في المدينة فارحل منها ولا تقم فيها أبداً نفسك، ما تقوى على أن  تعبد الله فيها ارحل إلى مكان آخر، هذا الكلام تكلمنا به منذ ثلاثة وأربعين  عاماً ونحن على علم بما نقول، إذا لم تستطع أن تقيم في هذا الحرم فاخرج  إلى بلد آخر فزمر أو غنِّ أو احرق وجهك أو اكشف وجه امرأتك! أما هنا  فلا.أعيد القول: الحديث في الموطأ وفي البخاري وفي مسلم وفي الصحاح كلها: (  المدينة حرام من عير إلى ثور، من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً فعليه  لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً )،  لا فرض ولا نفل، كيف يعيش هذا العبد؟!                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله يحكم ما يريد)                                                                                                    
                                وقوله تعالى: (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  ))[المائدة:1]، الأمر له والحكم له، يحل ما شاء ويحظر ويحرم ما شاء، لا رأي  لنا ولا عقل فيما أحل الله أو حرم. (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  ))[المائدة:1]، فها هو ذا تعالى حكم علينا أولاً بالوفاء بعقودنا بيننا  وبين الله ورسوله، وبيننا وبين إمام المسلمين، وبيننا وبين كل مسلم ومسلمة،  ثم امتن علينا بقوله: (( أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ  ))[المائدة:1]، هذه منته، هو الذي إن شاء حظر وإن شاء أباح وأذن، الملك  ملكه، إذاً: فله الحمد والمنة أنه امتن علينا بإحلال بهيمة الأنعام لنا،  واستثنى منها ما سيتلى من تلك العشر المحرمات من بهيمة الأنعام، وقوله: ((  غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ ))[المائدة:1] أي: حال كونكم غير محلي الصيد،  فلا يحل لمحرم ولا محرمة أن يصيد؛ لأنه تلبس بالعبادة، لما قال: لبيك اللهم  حجاً أو عمرة كان كمن أحرم بصلاة الظهر: الله أكبر، فهل الذي دخل في ظهر  أو عصر أو نافلة يعبث أو يتكلم أو يعمل شيئاً؟ الجواب: لا، فكذلك المحرم  دخل في هذه العبادة فلا يتكلم إلا من ضرورة، لا يأكل ولا يشرب إلا من حاجة،  فكيف إذاً يلهو ويلعب والصيد منشؤه اللهو واللعب، فيحرم الصيد حتى ولو كان  قد جاع، في هذه الحالة لا يصيد، بل يصبر على جوعه. ولو صاد لك إنسان فقال:  أنت محرم وأنا أصيد وأطعمك؛ فلا يحل لك أن تأكل؛ لأنه صاد من أجلك، أما  إذا صاده لنفسه وأعطاك فأكلت فلا بأس. فقوله تعالى: (( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  ))[المائدة:1] هذه هي الآية الأولى.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله ولا الشهر الحرام ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 عدد نداءات القرآن للمؤمنين وغاياتها                                                                                                    
                                أما الآية الثانية فهي نداء رباني آخر:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:2]! أجيبوا! لبيك اللهم لبيك.وقد نادانا الله  تعالى في القرآن تسعين نداء، ما بقي حكم من أحكام الشرع إلا وحوته هذه  النداءات: في الحرب.. في السلم.. في السياسة.. في المال.. في الاقتصاد.. في  العبادات.. في العقائد.. في كل شئون الحياة.وتبين بالاستقراء والتتبع أنه  ما نادانا إلا لواحدة من خمس: إما ليأمرنا بما فيه صلاحنا، أو ينهانا عما  فيه شرنا، أو يبشرنا بما يزيد في عملنا، أو ينذرنا ليخوفنا فنترك ما حذرنا  منه، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا ما نحن في حاجة إلى علمه ومعرفته، إذاً: فالحمد لك  يا رب العالمين، اللهم لك الحمد. اللهم لك الحمد ملء السموات وملء الأرض  وملء ما بينهما. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ  اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا  آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَرِضْوَانًا  [المائدة:2]، هذا النداء فيه ما هو محكم وفيه ما هو منسوخ.                                                                     
 النهي عن استحلال شعائر الله تعالى                                                                                                    
                                أولاً: قوله تعالى:  لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ   [المائدة:2]، شعائر الله: معالم دينه، ما من عباده إلا وهي من شعائر الله،  ومناسك العمرة والحج هي شعائر الله، كل عبادة مشعرة بأن الله هو المعبود  الحق، وأن هذا عَبدُه يعبده، فكل الشئون الدينية مشاعر وشعائر، فلا يحل لنا  أن نحل شعائر الله، فنستبيح ما حرم الله، فنستبيح ما نهى الله عنه أو نهى  عنه رسوله، فهذا اللفظ واضح عام عندنا أم لا؟ كل معالم الدين ومظاهره يجب  ألا نحلها، يجب أن نقف عندها ونحترمها ولا نعتدي عليها، كل مشاعر الدين.                                                                      
 النهي عن استحلال  القتال في الشهر الحرام وبيان نسخه                                                                                                    
                                ثم قوله تعالى:  وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  [المائدة:2]  هذا منسوخ، كان الشهر الحرام -وهو رجب وغيره من الأشهر الحرم- إذا هل هلاله  لا يبقى القتال أبداً، وانتهت الحرب، إذ كان العرب يتمتعون بهذه الأشهر  الحرم من تدبير الله تعالى لهم ورحمته بهم، حتى يتم بينهم سلم وعدم اعتداء،  فيتجولون ويتجرون ويتنقلون في الجزيرة وفي غيرها، إذا دخل الشهر الحرام  وقف السلاح، لم تسمع صوت سلاح أبداً، لكن لما جاء الإسلام وقامت دولته ما  بقي حاجة إلى هذا.إذاً: فقوله تعالى:  وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ   [المائدة:2] منسوخ؛ لأن الله تعالى قال في الإذن:  فَاقْتُلُوا  الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5].                                                                      
 النهي عن استحلال الهدي والقلائد                                                                                                    
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ   [المائدة:2]، الهدي: ما يهدى إلى الحرم من بعير أو بقرة أو كبش، هذا الهدي،  كان العرب يهدون للرب وهم مشركون، يهدون الهدي إلى الحرم لله تعالى ليأكل  سكان الحرم وخاصة الحجيج والفقراء والمساكين، هذا الهدي إذا رأيناه مهدى  للحرم لا يحل أكله أبداً، وكيف نعرفه؟إذا كان بعيراً فإنه يجرح من سنامه من  الجهة اليمنى فيسيل دم فيعمم على وبره، فيعرف بين الناس أن هذا هدي، لو  وجدته وحده في الصحراء لا يحل لك أن تقربه، هذا مهدى لله ولحرمه، أو بقرة  كذلك، والغنم لا تجرح، ولكن تعلق قلادة في عنقها وتمشي بها، من رآها يقول:  هذه للحرم. فلا يختطفها منك ولا يقاتلك من أجلها، فإذا كنت خائفاً من بني  فلان أن تمر بديارهم وأنت ذاهب إلى الحرم فعلق في عنقك من شجر الحرم،  فيقولون: هذا من أهل الحرم فلا يؤذونك! هذا تدبير الله عز وجل.وقد جاء في  السورة في آخرها قوله تعالى:  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ  الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ  وَالْقَلائِدَ  [المائدة:97].إذاً: قوله تعالى:  وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ  [المائدة:2]، الشهر الحرام قلنا: إن  تحريم القتال فيه منسوخ، يجوز القتال فيه إذا أمر إمام المسلمين  بالقتال.والهدي والقلائد هل يجوز أن نعتدي عليها؟ لا أبداً، لو أن شخصاً  قلد عنقه لحاء من قشر من شجر الحرم فإنك تقول: هذا كان بالحرم أو هو في  طريقه إلى الحرم فلا تؤذوه، ففي الإسلام من باب أولى، في الإسلام لا نؤذي  مؤمناً سواء ذهب إلى الحرم أم ذهب إلى أوروبا.                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا آمين البيت الحرام يبتغون فضلاً من ربهم ورضواناً)                                                                                                    
                               وقوله تعالى:  وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ   [المائدة:2]، هذا أيضاً منسوخ بقوله تعالى:  فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ  الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  [التوبة:5]،  وأعلن الرسول: ( لا يحج بعد العام مشرك أبداً ). وقد كان في الزمان الأول  قبل هذه الآية إذا كان الحجاج محرمين ذاهبين إلى مكة يبتغون فضلاً من ربهم  ورضواناً -أي: تجارة ومالاً ودعاء الله- فلا تعترضوهم ولا تؤذوهم، ثم صار  هذا منسوخاً أيضاً.مرة ثانية: يقول تعالى منادياً لنا بإيماننا:  لا  تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:2]، فعلمنا أنه لا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يحل شعيرة من شعائر الإسلام لا بفتيا يفتي بها ولا بعمل يعمله،  يجب أن يحفظ دين الله بيننا.ثانياً: الشهر الحرام كان محرماً على الناس أن  يقاتلوا فيه، ثم لما قامت دولة القرآن على يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم نسخ الله ذلك، فما بقي للشهر الحرام حرمة القتال فيه.ثالثاً: الهدي  والقلائد، وهذه محرمة إلى الآن، إذا أراد شخص أن يهدي إبلاً أو بقراً أو  غنماً إلى الحرم وأعلمها فلا يحل لك أن تعتدي عليها بحال من  الأحوال.رابعاً: آمو البيت الحرام الذين يذهبون للتجارة فيه أو للدعاء؛ لأن  المشركين كانوا يحجون للتجارة ويحجون لدعاء الله وسؤاله وطلب حاجاتهم منه،  وهو ربهم ويستجيب لهم، قال تعالى:  وَلا آمِّينَ  [المائدة:2]، قاصدين،   الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ  [المائدة:2]، ماذا؟  فَضْلًا مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ  [المائدة:2]؛ لأنهم يتجرون يحملون البضائع ويبيعونها في الحج أو  يشترون أخرى ويبيعونها في بلادهم،  يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَرِضْوَانًا  [المائدة:2].ثم قال تعالى:  وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا   [المائدة:2]، أذن لنا: إذا حللتم من إحرامكم فاصطادوا، أي: اصطادوا خارج  الحرم، أما داخل الحرم فلا صيد، سواء كنت محرماً أو غير محرم، فلا يحل  الصيد أبداً.                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم أن صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام أن تعتدوا)                                                                                                    
                                ثم يقول تعالى:  وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ  صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  [المائدة:2]. في  صلح الحديبية كان بعض المؤمنين ما زال في نفوسهم تغيظ على المشركين؛ من  أجل أنهم منعوهم من مكة وردوهم بدون أن يعتمروا، ففي نفوسهم بغض لهؤلاء  وشنآن، فقال تعالى:  وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ  عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  [المائدة:2]، فتمت تلك  العهدة وذلك العقد وذلك العهد، فكان الرجل يمر بقاتل أبيه فما يلتفت إليه،   وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  [المائدة:2]، فلهذا قدمنا أنه لا يحل الاعتداء  على أي إنسان كافراً كان أو مؤمناً، والاعتداء هو الظلم ومجاوزة الحد، فلا  يجوز في مال ولا في عرض ولا بدن. وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ  [المائدة:2]، لا  يحملنكم،  شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   [المائدة:2]، عام الحديبية،  أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  [المائدة:2] عليهم أو على  واحد منهم أو أكثر.                                                                                                        
أحكام زكاة الفطر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 شروط قبولها وتزكيتها للنفس                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين! بعض الإخوان يقولون: حدثنا عن زكاة الفطر  بعض الحديث، فأقول: في الحقيقة هي صدقة الفطر، ولكنها زكاة لأنها تزكي  النفس وتطهرها كسائر العبادات، ما من عبادة شرعها الله تعالى وبينها رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيفعلها العبد إيماناً واحتساباً وإخلاصاً لله إلا عملت  في نفسه الزكاة والطهر والصفاء، والله العظيم، ولا تتخلف أبداً إذا استوفت  الشروط وهي: أن تكون مما شرع الله وبين رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ثانياً:  أن يفعلها كما بينها الرسول بلا زيادة ولا نقصان ولا تقديم ولا  تأخير.ثالثاً: أن يفعلها إيماناً بالله وأن يخلصها لله وحده، فلا بد أن  تطهر نفسه وتزكيها.                                                                      
 مقدارها الواجب إخراجه وما تخرج منه من القوت                                                                                                    
                                زكاة الفطر أو صدقة الفطر بينها الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وقال عبد الله بن عمر : ( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة  الفطر صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير أو صاعاً من أقط أو صاعاً من زبيب )،  هذه أنواع الطعام.والصاع: أربعة أمداد، والمد: حفنة بكفي الرجل المتوسط لا  القصير ولا الطويل، أربع حفنات بحفنة الرجل المعتدل هي الصاع، المد حفنة،  والمدان حفنتان، والثلاث ثلاث حفنات، والأربعة صاع، مما يقتات ويكون غالب  قوت أهل البلد، ننظر إلى البلد الذي نحن فيه ما هو أكثر طعام يأكلونه، فإن  قالوا: الأزر، إذاً: فالأرز، وإن قالوا: أكثر ما يأكل أهل البلاد التمر،  إذاً: نعطي من التمر، أو أغلب ما يأكلون الأقط، ما عندهم إلا اللبن المجفف  فنعطي منه، نعطي صاعاً من تمر أو شعير أو أرز أو أقط أو طعام آخر، هذا  المقدار، هذه هي الكمية.                                                                     
 من تجب عليه زكاة الفطر                                                                                                    
                                تجب على من؟ على الذكر والأنثى، والكبير والصغير، والرضيع  والمفطوم، وإنما لا تجب على الجنين في بطن أمه، ومن أراد أن يستبشر خيراً  ويخرج عما في بطن زوجته فله ذلك، لكن الوجوب لا وجوب أبداً، لا بد أن يكون  حياً يرزق بيننا.والذي يعيل أفراداً هو الذي يجب أن يخرج زكاتهم، مثلاً:  تعيل اثنين أو ثلاثة من الفقراء طول رمضان وهم معك إذاً: تخرج عنهم زكاتهم،  خادم أو خدم معك طول العام في بيتك أنت الذي تخرج صدقتهم وزكاتهم، أما ضيف  استضفته ليلة أو ليلتين فما أنت بملزم بأن تخرج زكاة فطره.                                                                      
 وقت إخراجها                                                                                                    
                                هذه الصدقة -معاشر المستمعين- يجوز إخراجها قبل العيد  بيومين إلى ثلاثة للضرورة. وإخراجها لمن يكون؟ للفقراء والمساكين، للذين ما  يجدون ما يقتاتونه يوم العيد، فمن رحمة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم أن قال:  ارحموا فقراءكم وسدوا حاجتهم ولا تضطروهم إلى أن يسألوا يوم عيد ويوم فرح  المؤمنين.إذاً: فلو أخرجت قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين للضرورة فلا بأس، وأفضل  أوقاتها من صلاة الصبح إلى صلاة العيد، أفضل وقت، وبعد صلاة العيد كأنما هي  صدقة، بعد زوال يوم العيد تصبح صدقة من الصدقات وليست بزكاة الفطر؛ لأنها  ما انتفع بها الفقراء والمساكين.إذاً: فلنحرص على أن نقدمها قبل وقت  نهايتها، لكن لو حجزها في جانب ينتظر صاحبها أن يأتي فممكن أن يعفى عنه،  فهو أبعدها وقال: يا فلان! تعال لتأخذ زكاة الفطر. وتأخر هذا الإنسان إلى  ما بعد الظهر أو حتى المساء فنسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبه عليها، أما أن لا  يخرجها إلا بعد زوال يوم العيد فهي صدقة يثاب عليها لكن ما هي بزكاة الفطر  التي يبقى الصيام معلقا بها، فلا يقبل صوم الصائم حتى يدفع زكاة الفطر هذا  شرط، زكاة الفطر قبول الصيام متوقف عليها، حتى لا يبقى في القرية أو  المدينة مؤمن أو مؤمنة جائع بيننا وأهل القرية شباع.ولو أن الدولة هي التي  تجمعها وهي التي تقوم بتوزيعها فشأنها؛ إذ إمام المسلمين يطاع في هذا إذا  كان صادقاً.وبعض الناس يمرون بمن يبيع البر فيعطيه الفلوس ويقول: أخرج  الزكاة عني. فإذا كان ثقة تطمئن إليه أنه صادق ويعطيها لمستحقيها فلا بأس،  وإذا كنت تشك أنه ما يخرجها أو يخرجها لمن لا يستحقها فما يجوز، لا تعطه.                                                                      
 حكم إخراجها نقوداً                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين! زكاة الفطر يتجلى فيها الرحمة المحمدية،  ما كانت الديار هكذا ملأى بالخبز واللحم، كانت هذه الديار عامة -والعالم  بأسره- فيها الفقير الذي لا يجد ما يقتاته، وآخر يأكل ويشرب في شبع، فجاءت  الرحمة المحمدية في هذا اليوم؛ لتخلد هذه السنة إلى يوم القيامة، ولو أصبح  المال تحت أرجلنا فلا بد أن تمضي هذه السنة، فيجب أن نعرف كيف  نخرجها:أولاً: لا يحل لنا أن نخرجها نقوداً في ديار تأكل اللحم وتأكل الخبز  والأرز، لكن في بلاد أمريكا وأوروبا قد يوجد من لا يعرف أن يخبز الخبز ولا  من يطبخ الأرز ممن أكلهم كله في المطاعم، في هذه الحالة للضرورة تعطي  الفقراء نقوداً، تقوم الصدقة كما تساوي وتعطيهم نقوداً، وتسأل الله أن  يتقبل منك، أما في البلاد التي فيها التمر والبر والأرز والناس يطبخون  ويطحنون ويأكلون؛ فإن أردت أن تفوز برفع صومك وقبوله فلا تخرج عن هذه  أبداً.                                                                      
 مكان إخراجها                                                                                                    
                                وأخرج زكاة الفطر في قريتك أو مدينتك، وبعض الإخوان  يقولون: أنا هنا وأهلي في مصر؟ نقول: إذا كنت تعلم أنهم زكوا عنك فلا تزك،  وإذا ارتبت أو شككت أخرجت زكاة نفسك، وهم إذا عهدوا إليك أن تخرج زكاتهم  فأخرجها عنهم هنا، وتبرأ بذلك ذمتك وذممهم، وإن كنت لا تعلم على كل حال  فأخرج زكاة نفسك واترك أسرتك لأنفسهم.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا  وإياكم دائماً بما ندرس ونتعلم ونسمع.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (2)  
الحلقة (314)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (10)


امتن الله عز وجل على المؤمنين وذكرهم بنعمة عظيمة من نعمه، ألا وهي نجاة  نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من القتل على يد أعدائهم اليهود، حينما ذهب  إليهم ليطلب منهم معاونته في دفع دية قتل رجلين خطأ على يد أحد المسلمين،  وهذا وفق ما كان متفقاً عليه في وثيقة العهد التي وقعها  معهم، وعلى إثر  محاولتهم قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم إجلاؤهم من المدينة.                     
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة من يطع الله ورسوله فقد  رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده ). حقق اللهم لنا هذا الفوز فإنك ربنا وولينا.وها نحن ما زلنا مع  سورة المائدة، ومع هذين النداءين الكريمين: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ  بِالْقِسْطِ وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا  اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   *  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ  أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَعَلَى  اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:8-11].                               
 الأمر بالقيام بعبادة الله تعالى والشهادة بالقسط                                                                                                    
                                بالأمس تدارسنا النداء الأول، وخلاصته أن علمنا أن الله  نادانا وهو مولانا وملكنا، ومن بيده أمرنا، نادانا ليأمرنا بأن نقوم لله عز  وجل بعباداته خير قيام، من الوضوء إلى الصلاة، إلى كل العبادات:  كُونُوا  قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ  [المائدة:8]، كما أمرنا أن نشهد لله وأن نعدل في  الشهادة، ولا نميل يميناً ولا شمالاً، لا حيف ولا جور، ولو كنا نشهد على  أقرب قريب، إذ قال عز وجل:  كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ  [المائدة:8]، أي:  بعباداته وما فرض عليكم وما شرع لكم من سائر العبادات، منها الوضوء  والتيمم والغسل،  شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ  [المائدة:8]، أي: بالعدل، ما من  مؤمن يدعى لأداء شهادة على صديق أو على عدو أو على كافر، على قريب من  أقربائه أو بعيد من الناس، إلا وعليه أن يعدل في شهادته، إن علم شيئاً  يقوله كما علم؛ لأن الله أمرنا بأن نكون شهداء بالقسط، ومن حاف وجار وما  عدل فقد فسق عن أمر الله وتعرض لعذابه وسخطه.ثم لفت نظرنا إلى أننا قد يكون  بيننا وبين أفراد عداوة، فهذه العداوة لا تحمل على أن نشهد شهادة الزور،   وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ  [المائدة:8]، أي: لا يحملنكم،  شَنَآنُ   [المائدة:8]، والشنآن: البغض والعداء،  عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا   [المائدة:8]، ولا يحملنا بغض شخص على أن نشهد عليه بالباطل، سواء كان  قريباً أو بعيداً، وقال: اعدلوا، وبين لنا أن هذه العدل يقربنا من تقوانا  لله، إذ هدفنا في الحياة أن نحقق تقوى الله عز وجل، ومما يساعدنا على تقوى  الله ملكة العدل في النفس، فالذي تكون له ملكة العدل ما يحيف في عبادة الله  تعالى ولا ينقصها:  هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى  [المائدة:8]، ثم أمرنا مرة  ثانية بتقواه:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  [المائدة:8]، فيما علمتم، فيما أمرتم  به، فيما نهيتم عنه، فيما دعيتم إليه، وعلل فقال:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:8]، مطلع على أحوالنا الظاهرة والباطنة، في  السر والعلن، في الجهر والخفاء، بل يعلم ذات الصدر، فإذا آمنت يا عبد الله  بأن الله عليم خبير -والخبير: من يخبر الأشياء في بواطنها، والعليم قد  يعلمها ظاهراً فقط- إذاً: فليتق الله عز وجل، فلا يفسق عن أمره ولا يخرج عن  طاعته في كل ما أمر به ونهى عنه، وهكذا تكمل فينا هذه الأخلاق الفاضلة  ونصبح أمناء سعداء أطهاراً أصفياء في الحياة.                                                                     
 الوعد العظيم للمؤمنين بالأجر والمغفرة                                                                                                    
                                ثم من باب الترغيب والترهيب ليزيد في إقبالنا عليه وفي  بعدنا عن معاصيه قال:  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ  [المائدة:9]، وعدهم بأي شيء؟ ووعد الله لا يخلف،  وَعَدَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:9] أولاً  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [المائدة:9] ثانياً، وعدهم بماذا؟ بين لنا يا ربنا ما وعدتهم به؟ قال:   لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:9]، هذا أبلغ من جملة: وعدهم  مغفرة وأجراً عظيماً، فهي جملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً، كأن السائل  يقول: بم وعدهم؟ نريد أن نطلع على هذا، ماذا يحمل هذا الوعد؟ فقال:  لَهُمْ  مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:9]، يغفر ذنوبهم ويدخلهم الجنة،  يغسلهم ويطهرهم وينظفهم ويطيبهم ويزفهم كالعرائس إلى دار السلام، هل هناك  أعظم من هذا الأجر؟ والله لا أعظم منه، من هؤلاء الذين فازوا بهذا بالعطاء  الإلهي والوعد الرباني؟ إنهم مؤمنون عملوا الصالحات، ما عملوا الطالحات،  والصالحات: الأعمال المزكية للنفس المطهرة لها، وضدها الأعمال الفاسدة  الملوثة للنفس والمخبثة لها، والصالحات فاض بها الكتاب الكريم، وبينتها سنة  سيد المرسلين، اسأل الكتاب يخبرك عن الصالحات ويخبرك عن الطالحات،  فالصالحات: اعملوا، والطالحات: لا تفعلوا.                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  [المائدة:10]، عرفنا جزاء  الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: تطهيرهم وإدخالهم الجنة،  وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا [المائدة:10]، ما آمنوا،  وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا [المائدة:10]،  فلم يعملوا بما فيها من العبادات؛ لأن الآيات تحمل بيان العبادات وأنواعها،   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ [المائدة:10]، (الْجَحِيمِ): شدة التهاب النار وعظم حرارتها،  واقرءوا قول الله تعال:  فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي الْجَحِيمِ  [الصافات:97].فالبابليون لما حكم سلطانهم على إبراهيم بالإعدام  قَالُوا  ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَانًا فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي الْجَحِيمِ [الصافات:97]، فبنوا  بناية ضخمة وملئوها بالحطب والفحم وأشعلوها، حتى صارت سوداء مظلمة، فالجحيم  شدة التهاب النار،  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا [المائدة:10]، ما آمنوا،   وَكَذَّبُوا [المائدة:10]، ما عملوا،  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ  [المائدة:10]، أي: أهل النار الملتهبة التي لا يفارقونها ولا يخرجون عنها،  متى هذا؟ يوم موتهم. وهكذا بشر المؤمنين وأنذر وخوف الكافرين.  وَعَدَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ  وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ [المائدة:9]، وتوعد الذين كفروا وما آمنوا:  وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا [المائدة:10]، الذي كذب بالشريعة التي  يعبد الله بها،  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ [المائدة:10]، أهله الذين  لا يفارقونه.                                                                 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله  عليكم إذ هم قوم أن يبسطوا إليكم أيديهم  فكف أيديهم عنكم...)               
           النداء الثاني: يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:11]، يأمرنا بذكر النعم،  لماذا؟ من أجل أن نشكره عليها،  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   [المائدة:11]، لم نذكر النعمة؟ حتى نشكرها، فالذي لا يذكر النعم هل يشكرها؟  كلا.ولذا تجد في القرآن الكريم: يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمة الله إذ كنتم  كذا وكذا. فلماذا يطالب بذكر النعمة؟ من أجل أن يشكروها، فالذي لا يذكر  نعمتك عليه والله لا يشكرها أبداً، والذي يذكر فيقول: فلان أعطانا، حملنا،  أركبنا؛ مستعد أن يشكر، ولكن إذا كان يقول: ما عندنا شيء، ما نعرف عنه  شيئاً، فهل سيشكر؟ وكيف حالنا مع نعم الله، أنفاسنا التي نرددها من نعم  الله عز وجل، نظرة ببصرك من نعم الله، إصغاء وسماع بأذنك من نعم الله،  نطقك، كل حياتك نعمة الله، فأين الشكر؟ فلهذا لو لم نعص الله أبداً إلا  بتقصيرنا في الشكر لكنا عرضة للعذاب.                               
 سبب نزول الآية الكريمة                                                                                                    
                                هنا يقول تعالى لأصحاب رسول الله:  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ  أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ  [المائدة:11]، يذكرهم بحادثة  ذاك الحربي الذي جاء ووجد الرسول نائماً مستظلاً بظل شجرة في غزوة من  الغزوات، فلما وصل أخذ السيف وجرده وقال للرسول: من يمنعك مني اليوم؟ ونجى  الله تعالى رسولنا وسقط السيف من يده، وأخذه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقال: من يمنعك مني؟ فقال: كن خير آخذ، ووعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا  يقاتله في المستقبل، وألا ينضم إلى قوم يقاتلونه، هذه واحدة.لكن التي في  الآية وهي أقرب إليها -كما سيأتي في الشرح- هي أن بني النضير لما ذهب إليهم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يطالبهم بدية العامريين؛ لأن وثيقة المصالحة أو  المعاهدة بينهم من بين موادها أنهم يساعدون بعضهم في دفع الديات،  فالعامريان قتلهما مؤمن ظناً منه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أمنهم،  فجاء قومهما يطالبون بالدية، فخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر  وعثمان في نفر ونزلوا بديارهم، فتآمروا على قتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأرادوا أن يلقوا عليه رحى من السطح، ولكن الله عز وجل أخبره بواسطة جبريل  وانصرف، وستأتي القصة مفصلة في الدرس إن شاء الله.إذاً:  اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ [المائدة:11]، متى؟  إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ  [المائدة:11]، من شرار الخلق،  أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  [المائدة:11]، بالانتقام، بالقتل،  فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ  [المائدة:11]، وهل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة؟ أي نعم  إلى يوم القيامة، لولا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما عبدنا الله، ولا  عرفنا الله، ولا استقمنا على منهج الله، ولا توالينا إلى يوم القيامة، كل  مؤمن ومؤمنة الرسول له، فحفظ الله رسوله حفظه للمؤمنين أجمعين إلى يوم  القيامة، والخطاب واضح:  إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ  أَيْدِيَهُمْ [المائدة:11]، ما قال: إلى نبيكم فقط،  فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  [المائدة:11]، أي: أيدي بني النضير،  عَنْكُمْ [المائدة:11]، أي: عن  رسولكم.                                                                     
 حقيقة تقوى الله تعالى وثمرتها العظيمة                                                                                                    
                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:11]، والأمر بالتقوى، وخاصة في آخر حياة الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذه السورة من أخريات ما نزل، وتقوى الله -كما علمتم-  إذا فقدها الإنسان هبط، وتمزق وتلاشى وخسر، وإذا رزقها وحافظ عليها فاز  بكرامة الولاية في الدنيا وكرامة السعادة في الآخرة.وتقوى الله دائماً لا  ننسى أنها: خوفنا من الله الذي يملكنا وما نملك وإليه مصيرنا، نخافه خوفاً  يحملنا على طاعته وعدم معصيته، إذا أمرك أن تقتل ولدك تقتله، أمرك أن تنتحر  فتنتحر، فتقوى الله عز وجل خوف يملأ النفس، سببه معرفتك بعظمة الله  وجلاله، بقدرته وإنعامه، هذا الخوف يجعلك ما تستطيع أن تقول كلمة تعرف أنه  لا يريدها، ما تستطيع أن تتحرك حركة تعرف أنه يكرهها، وبذلك يسهل عليك أن  تؤدي الواجبات بارتياح وطمأنينة نفس وتتجنب المنهيات بسعادة أيضاً وانشراح  صدر، هذه التقوى ملاك الأمر، من لم يتق الله فجر، خرج عن طاعته، أغضب ربه  عليه، وكيف ينجو وكيف يسعد، وفوق ذلك أن تقوى الله عز وجل ليست خاصة  بالعبادات، تقواه في الحياة بكاملها، فلا تلصص ولا إجرام ولا خلاف ولا بغض  ولا عداء، فالتقوى تساعد على المودة والتعاون والحب والولاء بين المؤمنين،  فهي تحفظ علينا دنيانا كما تحفظ ديننا وأخرانا، ولهذا في آيتين كرر لفظ  التقوى ثلاث مرات.                                                                     
 التوكل على الله تعالى من خصال المؤمنين                                                                                                    
                                 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  [المائدة:11]، لا  على سواه،  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:11]وعلى الله لا على  غيره، هذا قصر حقيقي، التوكل مقصور على الله ولا يصح التوكل على غيره كيفما  كانت الحال،  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ  [المائدة:11]، وحده،  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:11]، أهل الإيمان الكامل، ومعنى هذا: لما ننهض  بالواجبات والتكاليف قد تعترضنا العقبات والأزمات، قد تعترضنا جماعات  الشياطين من الإنس والجن، فلا يحملنا الخوف على أن نترك ما أمرنا به أو  نرتكب ما نهى عنه، نتوكل عليه ونمضي في طريقنا حتى نحقق رضا الله لنا،   وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:11]، فإنه يكفي  من توكل عليه.إذاً: نلفت النظر أيضاً كعادتنا إلى أن الذين يتعاطون  المحرمات ويريدون أن يعيشوا عليها خوفاً من الفقر أو المجاعة نقول لهم:  توكلوا على الله ولا تبيعوا ولا تشتروا ما حرم الله عليكم، وإن جعتم اليوم  فستشبعون غداً، وإن جعتم فقد جاع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالذين  يبيعون المحرمات من أجل الخوف من الفقر أو الجوع نقول لهم: أين التوكل على  الله عز وجل؟ وننبه الذين يبيعون المجلات التي فيها صور الخلاعة، يبيعون  الأفلام، يبيعون أشرطة الأغاني، لم يبيعون هذه المحرمات في مدينة الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ الذين يعملون في بنوك الربا لم لا يتركون هذا العمل  حتى تغلق تلك البنوك؟ لو خرج العمال فهل ستبقى مفتوحة؟ وخاصة في المدينة،  حيث لا يستطيعون أن يأتوا بيهود ونصارى، فالمؤمنون إذا قالوا: لن نشتغل،  حولوها إلى مصارف إسلامية، فإنها تتحول وتربح وتصبح أفضل مما كانت بمليون  مرة. والشاهد عندنا:  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [المائدة:11]، يفوضون أمرهم إليه، ويطرحون بين يديه، ولا يخيبهم أبداً، وقد  يمتحنهم الشهر والشهرين والعام والعامين ليظهر كمالهم والروح الحقيقي،  فليصبروا.                                                                                                        
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                                والآن مع شرح هذه الآيات في التفسير نفسه فتأملوا. قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [ ما زال السياق  الكريم ] أي: سياق الآيات [ في توجيه المؤمنين وإرشادهم إلى ما يكملهم  ويسعدهم، ففي الآية الثامنة أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين أن يكونوا قوامين لله  تعالى بسائر حقوقه عليهم من الطاعات، وأن يكونوا شهداء بالعدل لا يحيفون  ولا يجورون في شيء، سواء كان المشهود عليه ولياً أو عدواً، ونهاهم أن  يحملهم بغض قوم أو عداوتهم على ترك العدل وقد أمروا به ] أي: بالعدل [ ثم  أمرهم بالعدل وأعلمهم أن أهل العدل هم أقرب الناس إلى التقوى؛ لأن من كانت  ملكة العدل صفة له كان أقدر وأقوى على أداء الحقوق والواجبات، وعلى ترك  الظلم واجتناب المنهيات، ثم أمرهم بالتقوى مؤكداً شأنها؛ لأنها ملاك الأمر،  وأعلمهم بأنه خبير بما يعملون؛ لتزداد ملكة مراقبة الله تعالى في نفوسهم  فيفوزون بالعدل والتقوى معاً، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى. أما الآية  الثانية: فقد تضمنت بشرى سارة لهم ]، وهي قوله تعالى:  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  [المائدة:9]، بماذا؟  لَهُمْ  مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ [المائدة:9]، [ فقد تضمنت بشرى سارة لهم، وهي  أن ربهم قد وعد الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بالمغفرة لذنوبهم والأجر  العظيم لهم وهو الجنة، وقلت: بشرى سارة لهم لأنهم هم أهل الإيمان وصالح  الأعمال رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم.أما الآية الثالثة: فقد تضمنت وعيداً شديداً  للكافرين المكذبين بآيات الله وحججه التي أرسل بها رسله وأيدهم بها، ولازم  لكذبهم وكفرهم خبث أرواحهم، ولذا فهم لا يلائمهم إلا عذاب النار، فكانوا  بذلك أصحاب الجحيم الذين لا يفارقونها أبداً ]، لأن الصحبة ملازمة، فلان  صاحبي: ملازمني، أصحاب الجحيم ملازمون لها أبداً، وهي ملازمة لهم، أي: لا  يفارقونها أبداً.[ وأما الآية الرابعة: فقد ذكرهم تعالى بنعمة عظيمة من  نعمه ]، وهي نجاة نبيهم من مؤامرة اليهود والكفار عليهم، [ فقد ذكرهم تعالى  بنعمة عظيمة من نعمه هي نجاة نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من قتل أعدائه  وأعدائهم وهم اليهود؛ إذ ورد في سبب نزول هذه الآية ما خلاصته: أن أولياء  العامريين اللذين قتلا خطأ من قبل مسلم حيث ظنهما كافرين فقتلهما، جاءوا  يطالبون بدية قتيلهم ]، جاءوا إلى المدينة يطالبون الرسول بالدية؛ لأن الذي  قتل مسلم، [ فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه الخلفاء الراشدون  الأربعة ] أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي [ وعبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنهم  أجمعين إلى بني النضير] شرق المدينة [يطالبونهم بتحمل شيء من هذه الدية  بموجب عقد المعاهدة]، الاتفاقية التي تمت بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وبين اليهود، فهي مصالحة أو مهادنة، [إذ من جملة موادها] وبنودها [تحمل أحد  الطرفين معونة الطرف الآخر في مثل هذه الحالة المالية ]، لو أنهم هم فرضت  عليهم دية لجاءوا يطالبون ليعطيهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حسب المعاهدة،  [ فلما وصلوا إلى ديارهم شرق المدينة ]، أي: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه، [استقبلوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحفاوة والتكريم ]،  يهود! استقبلوه بالحفاوة: مرحباً، أهلاً وسهلاً، نزلت بدياركم، ستقضى  حاجاتكم، استقبلوه بالحفاوة والتكريم، [ وأجلسوه مكاناً لائقاً تحت جدار  منزل ]، ما هناك عمارات معروفة من طابق واحد أو اثنين، بل في الظل فرشوا  تحت الجدار وأجلسوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه.قال: [ وأجلسوه  مكاناً لائقاً تحت جدار منزل من منازلهم وأفهموه أنهم يعدون الطعام والنقود  ]، اطمئن يا محمد، فحن نعد الطعام ونعد النقود، أموال تجمع من أفراد  عديدين.قال: [ وقد خلوا ببعضهم وتآمروا على قتله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]،  فالفرصة سانحة، والذي دبر هذه هو حيي بن أخطب ، [ وقالوا: فرصة متاحة فلا  نفوتها أبداً. وأمروا أحدهم أن يطلق من سطح المنزل حجر رحى كبيرة على رأس  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتقتله، وما زالوا يدبرون مكيدتهم حتى أوحى الله  تعالى إلى رسوله بالمؤامرة الدنيئة] الهابطة الساقطة، [فقام صلى الله عليه  وسلم وتبعه أصحابه ]، قام ومشوا وراءه، [ودخلوا إلى المدينة وفاتت فرصة  اليهود واستوجبوا بذلك اللعن وإلغاء المعاهدة وإجلاءهم من المدينة، وقصتهم  في سورة الحشر ]، قال تعالى في هذه القصة:  سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  *  هُوَ  الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ لِأَوَّلِ الْحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا وَظَنُّوا  أَنَّهُمْ مَانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَأَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ  يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الأَبْصَارِ   *  وَلَوْلا أَنْ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْجَلاءَ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ  عَذَابُ النَّارِ  [الحشر:1-3]، هذه الآيات نزلت في بني النضير، من هو  الذي أخرج بين النضير على قوتهم وقدرتهم؟ الله.  هُوَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ لِأَوَّلِ  الْحَشْرِ [الحشر:2]، ما إن تجمع الرسول برجاله وأحاطوا بالمنطقة حتى  استسلموا وانقادوا للخروج.قال: [ والمقصود من هذا بيان المراد من قوله  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  [المائدة:11]، أي: بالقتل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  عَنْكُمْ [المائدة:11]، حيث أوحى إلى رسوله ما دبره اليهود فانصرف وتركهم  لم يظفروا بما أرادوا، وهو معنى:  فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ  [المائدة:11] ]، ونحن نقول: الحمد لله، الحمد لله، الحمد لله، حيث نجى الله  نبينا ورسولنا من قتل اليهود، لو قتلوه لما وصل هذا النور إلينا.قال: [ ثم  أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين ]، من هم؟ نحن المؤمنين، ومن شك فما هو مؤمن، فما  حملك على ألا تؤمن؟ وبم أمرهم؟ قال: [ بتقواه ]، يا عباد الله! بم تتقون  الله؟ هل عندكم قدرة تكافئ قدرة الله؟ لا والله. إذاً: بم نتقيه؟ بالإسلام  له والطاعة والانقياد، أمر ففعلنا، ونهانا فانتهينا، بهذا تتم لك تقوى الله  وتظفر بالنجاة، يبقى فقط أنه يجب أن تعرف ما أمر الله به وما نهى عنه، فإن  لم تجد في القرية من يعرف ذلك فارحل إلى قرية أخرى، ما وجدت في قرى  منطقتكم فارحل إلى منطقة أخرى، جاء الناس من الأندلس إلى المدينة يتعلمون  الحلال والحرام والطاعات والمنهيات، إذ ليس من المعقول: أن عبداً لا يعرف  أوامر الله ولا نواهيه ويتقيه، كيف يتقيه ما دام لا يعرف المأمور به فيتركه  وهو لا يدري، ولا يعرف المنهي عنه فيفعله وهو لا يدري! فلا بد من معرفة ما  نتقي الله فيه، وهي أوامر ونواه من العقائد إلى الأقوال إلى الأعمال.وما  هبطت أمتنا وسادها الشرق والغرب ومزقها إلا بعد أن جهلت وما عرفت فيما تتقي  الله، وإلى الآن سكرى، اليوم سمعنا خبراً عجيباً من رجل صالح يقول: إنه  سمع في الإذاعة أن البوسنة والهرسك أخذت تجهز شبيبتها وتبعث بها إلى  الروافض في إيران، فيا للمصيبة.. يا للمحنة! هذا جزاؤنا لأننا معرضون، إذا  تقوت تلك الأمة فستعرف ماذا تفعل بكم! فاليهود والنصارى أرحم منهم، ونحن في  سكرة بحب الدنيا وأوساخها.قال: [ ثم أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بتقواه؛ إذ  هي سلم كمالهم وسبيل نجاحهم ]، التقوى سلم الكمال وطريق النجاح، وهي عبارة  عن امتثال أمره وأمر رسوله، واجتناب نهيهما، مع معرفة ما يأتي:أولاً: بدون  علم ما نستطيع أن نتقي الله.ثانياً: مع الفرقة والنزاع والصراع لن نقوم  بالواجبات، لو كان أمرنا واحداً فنحن المسلمين فقط يوم يوجد القتال في  البوسنة والهرسك نتولى طرد ذلك العدو وإبعاده، وننشر دعوة الله في إخواننا،  لكن هل تحركت أمتنا؟قال [ ثم أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بتقواه؛ إذ هي سلم  كمالهم وسبيل نجاحهم، وهي عبارة عن امتثال أمره وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، واجتناب نهيهما، وأرشدهم إلى التوكل عليه تعالى في جميع أمورهم  بقوله:  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [آل عمران:122]  ].بالمناسبة: كتبت كلمة وبعثنا بها إلى جريدة (المسلمون)، وما نشروها،  لأننا هابطون، قلت: آن الأوان لأن تكون تركيا هي المركز، بلاد واسعة شاسعة  في أوروبا، فعلى كل دولة إسلامية أن تبعث بفريق من جيشها، هذه تبعث خمسة  ألاف وهذه تبعث عشرين ألفاً، وهذه عشرة وكذا فيتجمع على الأقل مليون مقاتل،  ما إن تتجمع تلك القوات حتى تنهار تلك القوى الكافرة، ولكنا قد حررنا تلك  الأمة المضطهدة المعذبة وغمرناها بنور العلم والإسلام والمعرفة، ولكن هزمنا  أنفسنا فهزمناها، الآن المسيحيون من جهة يدخلون وينشرون الباطل والكفر،  والمجوسية أيضاً، فلا إله إلا الله! وا حسرتاه!                                                                     
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                               [ هداية الآيات:أولاً: وجوب القيام بحق الله تعالى على  العبد وهو ذكره وشكره بطاعته ]، لقوله تعالى:  كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ   [المائدة:8].[ ثانياً: وجوب العدل في الحكم والقول والشهادة والفعل ومع  الولي ومع العدو سواء.ثالثاً: تأكيد الأمر بتقوى الله ]، فلابد منها.[  رابعاً: الترغيب والترهيب بذكر الوعد والوعيد ]، كما تقدم.[ خامساً: وجوب  ذكر النعمة حتى يؤدى شكرها ]، فالذي لا يذكر النعمة والله ما يشكرها،  فلنجري نعم الله على ألسنتنا؛ حتى نقول على الأقل: الحمد لله، نركب السيارة  وننزل وما نعرف: الحمد لله! نأكل ونشرب وما نعرف: الحمد لله! ننام ونقوم  وما نعرف: الحمد لله! إذاً فكيف نشكر؟[ سادساً: وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى  والمضي في أداء ما أوجب الله تعالى ].اللهم أيقظ المسلمين من غفلتم،  وابعثهم بعثاً جديداً إليك يا رب العالمين ليعبدوك ويوحدوك وتتحد كلمتهم  على رضاك ومحبتك، اللهم يا ولي المؤمنين تولنا ولا تتركنا لغيرنا يا رب  العالمين.وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (3)  
الحلقة (315)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (11)


يخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى عن اليهود أنه قد أخذ ميثاقهم على عهد موسى عليه  السلام بأن يعملوا بما في التوراة، وأن يقاتلوا الكنعانيين ويخرجوهم من بيت  المقدس، وبعث منهم اثني عشر نقيباً، فهؤلاء اليهود قد نقضوا عهدهم  وميثاقهم، فكان جزاؤهم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى أن لعنهم، وجعل قلوبهم قاسية  يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه، ونسوا كثيراً مما جاءهم به أنبياؤهم، فلا تصلح  أحوالهم ولا يستقيم أمرهم.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد أخذ الله ميثاق بني إسرائيل وبعثنا منهم اثني عشر نقيباً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد:فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). فهنيئاً لكم معشر الدارسين  والمستمعين.ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المباركة الميمونة، وألفت نظر  المستمعين إلى أننا لا نرتل الآيات ترتيل أهل القرآن؛ من أجل أن نفهم معنى  مراد الله عز وجل، هذا هو السر، وإلا فلو رتلنا فإن أكثر المستمعين لا  يتفطنون لمعنى الآية. يقول تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا وَقَالَ  اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيْتُمُ  الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ  اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ  وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  كُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ فَمَنْ  كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ   *   فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ  قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا  ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [المائدة:12-13].                               
 المراد ببني إسرائيل                                                                                                    
                                قول ربنا جل ذكره:  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:12]، هذا إخبار من الله، الله يخبر عن نفسه:   وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:12]، من  هم بنو إسرائيل؟ اليهود، لم قيل فيهم: بنو إسرائيل؟ لأن إسرائيل لقب ليعقوب  بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، هم بنو إسرائيل، ويحتفظون بنسلهم  وذريتهم، فلهذا ما اختلطت بهم الأمم ولا الشعوب، ما يزوجون بناتهم لغيرهم،  ولا يتزوجون من غيرهم إلا نادراً، فاحتفظوا بهذه النسبة، وهم المعروفون بعد  ذلك باليهود، وقيل في تسميتهم باليهود: إنهم لما فعلوا تلك الجريمة، وطلب  الله تعالى منهم التوبة قالوا: هدنا إليك يا ربنا، أي: رجعنا، فقيل فيهم:  يهود، من هاد يهود: إذا رجع تائباً.                                                                      
 مناسبة الآية لما قبلها                                                                                                    
                                إذاً: من أخذ عليهم الميثاق؟ الله عز وجل. وقد نقضوه:   فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ  [المائدة:13]، وما هو  الميثاق؟ العهد الموثق المؤكد باليمين ذلك هو الميثاق؛ لأنه يربط صاحبه  ربطاً كاملاً، وهنا ذكر تعالى هذا لنذكر نحن ميثاقنا مع ربنا، فقد تقدم ذلك  في الآيات السابقة، ويكفي:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا  قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ  قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   *  وَعَدَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ  وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ   *  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا  إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  [المائدة:8-11]، فنحن  عاهدنا ربنا ووثقنا المعاهدة عندما قلنا: نشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله، فقال تعالى:  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا  وَأَطَعْنَا  [المائدة:7]، فما من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة شهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله، إلا وقد عاهد الله على أن يعبده وحده وبما شرع في  كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله، ويجب الوفاء بذلك حتى الموت، ومن أشرك بالله أو  أعرض عن عبادته فقد نقض ميثاقه، ولا عجب أن يحدث النقض، وقد حدث في بني  إسرائيل أبناء الأنبياء.ثم المناسبة أيضاً في الآية: أنه تقدم لنا أن الله  عز وجل طلب منا شكره على نجاة نبينا من قتل اليهود، وعرفنا كيف تآمر بنو  النضير على قتله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبالفعل هموا وعزموا وأرادوا، ولكن  الله سلم ونجى نبينا من غدرهم وخداعهم، فكانت نعمة على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن  يذكرها ويشكر الله عليها، ولا عجب فها هم بنو إسرائيل أمامكم، واسمعوا ماذا  يجري فيهم وما تم لهم، فقال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:12]، ونقضوه مئات المرات.                                                                     
 معنى قوله تعالى: (وبعثنا منهم اثني عشر نقيباً)                                                                                                    
                                وقوله:  وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا   [المائدة:12]، النقيب فوق العريف، النقيب ذاك المسئول الذي ينقب على الأمور  ويبحث عنها ويصلحها وينظمها، والجمع: نقباء، قالت العلماء: هي درجة أعلى  من العريف. إذاً: هؤلاء النقباء اختارهم موسى عليهم السلام، وكانوا اثني  عشر نقيباً، كل قبيل أو سبط من أسباطهم، أو كل عائلة أو أسرة من أسرهم أخذ  منهم رجلاً من خيرتهم، وبعث بهم ليتحسسوا أو ليزنوا قوة العمالقة وقدرتهم  على القتال في فلسطين، وهذا يوم خرج موسى ببني إسرائيل في صحراء سيناء وكان  الذي كان كما سيأتي؛ حيث جبنوا وما استطاعوا أن يقاتلوا؛ فكتب الله عليهم  التيهان أربعين سنة في تلك الصحراء. ولما كان موسى يقودهم في الطريق ليقاتل  العمالقة من كفار ومشركين ويخرجهم من أرض القدس بعث هؤلاء النقباء ليعرفوا  قيمة قتال الكافرين، وقدرتهم على القتال، فأصيبوا بالخور والجبن والضعف،  إلا رجلين منهم فقط، كما سيأتي بيانه في الآيات.                                                                      
 معية الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين  
                                قال تعالى:  وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا  وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ  [المائدة:12]، باسم الله، قاتلوا  العمالقة تنتصروا عليهم، أنا معكم، ومع هذا ما فعلوا، فالنقباء جاءوا  يقولون العجب، يروى أن أحدهم قال لهم: إن عملاقاً أخذني وجعلني في جيبه،  ووضعني بين أطفال يلعبون بي ويضحكون علي! ومن عاش أيام حرب ألمانيا الأخيرة  سمع من العجب أكثر من هذا، فانهرموا فقالوا: لن نقاتل،  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ  وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24].وكتب الله  عليهم التيه أربعين سنة: يرحلون وينزلون، ويرحلون وينزلون، وأمدهم باللحم  والعسل في تلك الصحراء، آية من آيات الله، ومات موسى عليه السلام وقبله  هارون عليه السلام، ثم قادهم يوشع بن نون ، بعدما مات الجيل المهزوم وجاء  جيل جديد، بعد أربعين سنة، كل من كان عمره أكثر من عشرين سنة وأربعين مات،  فغزا بهم ودخل بيت المقدس وطهرها.والشاهد في قوله تعالى:  وَقَالَ اللَّهُ  إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ  [المائدة:12]، وهل قال الله لنا: إني معكم؟ الجواب: نعم.  أما قال في عشرات الآيات:  أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   [البقرة:194]،  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [العنكبوت:69]،   وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [الأنفال:19]؟ فهيا اعملوا جاهدوا  فالله معكم، الخور والجبن والضعف لا يصح، وإلا فكيف يخبر الله بأنه مع  المتقين ولا نتقيه، يخبر بأنه مع المحسنين ولا نحسن سلوكنا ولا أعمالنا؟                                                                      
 اشتراط إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة لتحقق الوعد الإلهي                                                                                                    
                                وقوله تعالى:  لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ  [المائدة:12]،  انظروا إلى هذا الوعد الإلهي: وعزتي وجلالي لئن أقمتم الصلاة. وإقامة  الصلاة هي أنه إذا أذن المؤذن وقف العمل، الفلاح يلقي بالمسحاة، الحداد  يلقي بالآلة، التاجر يغلق باب تجارته، نادى المنادي فوقف العمل وأقبلت  الأمة إلى بيت الرب، فيقيمون الصلاة يصلونها كما أمر الله وبين رسوله، وذلك  طول الحياة، الصيف كالشتاء والخريف كالربيع، وحالة الجوع كحالة الغنى، هذا  إقام الصلاة؛ لأنها عبادة يومية تلازم الحياة إلى نهايتها، فالمقيمون  للصلاة أولئك الذين يتحدثون مع الله ويتكلمون معه ويناجونه خمس مرات في  اليوم والليلة، إيمانهم لا يضعف، عقيدتهم لا تتزعزع كمالهم لا ينقص، بل  يزدادون كمالاً وثباتاً، ومظهر تلك الإقامة: أنه لا يبقى في المدينة ولا  القرية فحش ولا منكر ولا باطل ولا خبث ولا شر ولا فساد، وإن قلت: ها نحن  نقيم الصلاة ونشاهد هذا، قلنا: فهل الذين يقيمون الصلاة تجدهم في السجون  يتعاطون الحشيش أو الأفيون؟ والله لا أحد منهم، هل الذين يقيمون الصلاة  تراهم يشهدون الزور في المحاكم؟ هات واحداً منهم؟ هل الذين يقيمون الصلاة  ترى بينهم من يسب ويشتم الناس؟ فالذين خرجوا عن نظام الله في طاعته وطاعة  رسوله إما تارك صلاة أو مصلون غير مقيمين للصلاة، يدخلها ويخرج منها ما عرف  ماذا كان يقول ولا مع من كان قائماً. لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَيْتُمُ  [المائدة:12]، أي: أعطيتم  الزَّكَاةَ  [المائدة:12] ثانياً،  من كان عنده مال صامت أو ناطق، بين لنا رسولنا كيف نزكي الإبل والبقر  والغنم، إذا حال الحول على غنمك أو بقرك أو شاة ضأنك فزك، هذا هو المال  الناطق، والصامت كالغلال: البر والقمح والشعير والتمر والثمار، حصدت باسم  الله فأخرج الزكاة، والصامت أيضاً: الدينار والدرهم، حال الحول على ما عندك  وهو يساوي قيمة سبعين جرام ذهب فأخرج زكاته.                                                                      
 صورة مثالية لحياة إسلامية اجتماعية                                                                                                    
                                لو كان أهل القرية أهل الحي من أحياء المدن يجتمعون في  بيوت ربهم اجتماعنا هذا، وذلك كل ليلة طول العمر، يتلقون الكتاب والحكمة  بالنساء والرجال والأطفال، النساء وراء ستارة والأطفال دونهن في صفوف كصفوف  الملائكة وعليهم من يراقبهم والفحول أمام الجميع، ويدرسون كتاب الله كما  ندرس الآن طول الحياة، هل يبقى بينهم ظالم جاهل؟ لا يبقى، يصبحون  كالملائكة، هذه القرية صندوقها الحديدي أو الخشبي في محراب المسجد؛ لأن  مسجد القرية أو الحي يصبح كخلية النحل، يبيت الناس ركعاً وسجداً يبيتون  يتلون كتاب الله، لا يخلوا أبداً المسجد من الصالحين طول النهار والليل، ما  يغلق باب المسجد، وفيه صندوق يقول المربي: معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من  وجبت عليه زكاة فليأت بها ليودعها في هذا الصندوق، من وجبت عليه كفارة  فليودعها في هذا الصندوق، من أراد أن يتصدق عن أبويه فليأت بصدقته، هذا  الصندوق يمتلئ، والله ما يبقى في قريتهم أو حيهم من يسأل الناس أو يمد يده  أو يفكر في أن يسرق أو يسلب أو يرتكب جريمة، وتظهر ثمار الزكاة، فإن قلت:  ما نستطيع أن نفعل هذا يا شيخ؟ إذاً: فليبق هذا الهبوط والسقوط والبلاء  والشقاء.                                                                      
 أركان الميثاق المأخوذ على بني إسرائيل وجزاء الوفاء به                                                                                                    
                               والشاهد عندنا: أن بني إسرائيل هؤلاء أخذ الله عليهم هذا  العهد والميثاق:  لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيْتُمُ الزَّكَاةَ  وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي  [المائدة:12]، عامة الرسل، كل من أرسله الله فهو  رسول، من نوح إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي   [المائدة:12]، ومع الأسف أنهم كفروا بعيسى وكفروا بمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فهم كفروا بالرسل،  وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي  [المائدة:12]، هذا مما  أخذ عليهم من العهد،  وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ  [المائدة:12]، قويتموهم  ونصرتموهم، معظمين مبجلين لهم، لا مهينين ولا محتقرين لهم،  وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ  اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا  [المائدة:12]، أيضاً، وهو غير الزكاة، الصدقات  تسمى: قرضاً، من أراد أن يقرض الله فالله يقبل القرض، ويرد عليك بالأضعاف:  الحسنة بعشر، حتى يسد باب الفقر وتنتهي الخلة بين المؤمنين.ثم ذكر الجزاء  فقال:  لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ  [المائدة:12]، التي  قارفتموها وارتكبتموها،  وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  كُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ  [المائدة:12]، الأنهار تجري من تحت الجنة، من تحت  قصورها ومن تحت أشجارها وما فيها من نعيم، فالدنيا الزائلة فيها أنهار،  فكيف بالدار الخالدة؟ وقد عرفنا الأنهار في الجنة في كتاب الله، نهر الماء  غير الآسن، واللبن الذي لم يتغير طعمه والخمر التي هي لذة للشاربين والعسل  المصفى.                                                                     
 وعيد الله لبني إسرائيل في نقض ميثاقهم                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال لهم:  فَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ  ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  [المائدة:12]، أخطأ الطريق الموصل إلى السعادة  والكمال، بل تاه في متاهة الضياع والخسران، هذا مما أخذ الله على بني  إسرائيل، وتوعدهم، ونحن مثلهم أم لا؟ نحن أولى بهذا، اسمع ما أعطانا نحن:   وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   [النور:55]، بماذا؟  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي  ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا  يَعْبُدُونَنِي لا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  [النور:55]، هذا لنا أو لبني إسرائيل؟   وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ  [النور:55] يا أمة محمد، وعدهم  بماذا؟  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الأَرْضِ  [النور:55]، أي: يجعلهم خلفاء  يسودون العالم ويحكمون الناس، وهل فعل أو لم يفعل فعل؟ لقد فعل، فثلاثمائة  سنة وراية الإسلام في عنان السماء ولا استطاع الشرق ولا الغرب أن ينال  منها منالاً،  وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ  وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا  [النور:55]، كانوا  في المدينة ما يستطيع أحدهم أن يتبول في الليل، وبدل الله الخوف بالأمن،  ولكن:  وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   [النور:55]، وقال لبني إسرائيل أيضاً:  فَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  [المائدة:12].                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال تعالى:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  [المائدة:13]، نقضوا،   فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  [المائدة:13]، و(ما) هذه زائدة لتقوية الكلام، الأصل:  فبسبب نقضهم، لكن (ما) هنا تلفت النظر،  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  [المائدة:13]،  أي: بنقضهم، ينقضون ماذا؟ العهد والميثاق،  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  مِيثَاقَهُمْ  [المائدة:13]، ماذا فعلنا بهم؟  لَعَنَّاهُمْ  [المائدة:13]،  ومن لعنه الله هل يسعد، يكمل، يطيب ويطهر؟ لقد أبعده من ساحة الخير  كاملة.قال تعالى:  لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً   [المائدة:13]، تعرفون قساوة القلب: يذبح طفله، ويشرب دم أبيه وأمه ولا  يبالي، وهذا معروف به اليهود، وانتقل إلى غيرهم، والشاهد عندنا: أن القلب  القاسي ذاك الذي لا يرق ولا يعطف ولا يرحم، لا يرى إلا حاجته ومصلحته. قال  تعالى:  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ  [المائدة:13]، نوع من  بيان القساوة، يحرف كلام الله عن موضعه فيضع بدل هذه الكلمة كلمة أخرى؛  ليضلل الناس، فأي قساوة أعظم من هذه؟ لو كان قلبه يرق أو يخاف فلن يقدم على  هذا، كلام الله يبدله للمصلحة أو الفائدة!  وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا  ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ  [المائدة:13] على ألسنة أنبيائهم ورسلهم، حظاً كبيراً.   وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ  [المائدة:13] يا رسولنا  عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:13]، (خَائِنَةٍ): طائفة خائنة أو  خيانة بمعنى واحد، وإلى الآن لو كنا بصراء وسادة نكشف خفاياهم ونعرف خيانات  رجالهم ونسائهم، هذا إلى يوم القيامة:  وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى  خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:13]، وهذا يذكر  بحادثة بني النضير، أما انكشفت سوأتهم وظهرت خيانتهم؟ وبعدها بنو قريظة  خانوا وانضموا إلى الأحزاب وأرادوا أن يقاتلوا معهم، وإلى الآن وإلى يوم  القيامة، ومع هذا قال له:  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ  [المائدة:13]، لا  تؤاخذهم واصفح عنهم، أعرض عنهم أعطهم صفحة وجهك ولا تلتفت إليهم. فهل هذا  منسوخ بالأمر بقتالهم؟ ذلك جائز، وجائز أن يكون كل من يحصلون هذا الفساد  ونحن أقوياء وقادرون وحكام وعالمون أنه يصفح عنهم إمامنا وذلك لأن الله يحب  المحسنين:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [المائدة:13]، هل قتل  الرسول من بني النضير رجلاً واحداً؟ تآمروا على قتله بالفعل واعترفوا  وطوقهم برجاله كذا يوماً، وأخيراً قال: اخرجوا، وأذن لهم أن يحملوا أموالهم  معهم، حتى الأبواب في المنازل أخذوها، حتى الأخشاب التي لهم حاجة إليها  حملوها، هذا امتثال أمر الله:  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  [المائدة:13].                                                                 
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           مرة ثانية:  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:12]، وأخذ الله ميثاقكم أيها المؤمنون، إذاً:  فاثبتوا لا تتزعزعوا مهما كانت الظروف والأحوال، لا تخونوا عهدكم مع ربكم،  أقيموا الصلاة وأمروا بالمعروف وانهوا عن المنكر.قال:  وَبَعَثْنَا  مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا [المائدة:12]، وسيأتي بيان هذه الحادثة  في الآيات الآتية إن شاء الله،  وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ  [المائدة:12]، وهو أيضاً معنا، إلا من يخون، أما إذا خنا العهد ونقضناه فهو  بريء منا فلا ينصرنا ولا يؤيدنا وقد فعل، فهل نصر المسلمين على اليهود؟ما  نصرهم؛ لأنهم أبوا أن يكون الله معهم، ما أقاموا الصلاة ولا آتوا الزكاة،  ولا أمروا بالمعروف ولا نهوا عن منكر، أشاعوا الربا والزنا والباطل والكذب  والخيانة، والشرك والخرافة والضلال، هذا هو العالم الإسلامي، وجاء يريد أن  يقاتل اليهود! كلما يتحركون تؤدبهم اليهود إلى اليوم، فكيف يتم هذا؟ لأن  الله ليس مع المسلمين، ما سبب ذلك؟ أنهم نقضوا العهد، هل أقاموا الصلاة؟ هل  جبوا الزكاة؟ هل أمروا بالمعروف؟ هل نهوا عن منكر؟ ما هي إلا هذه البقعة  القليلة، وها نحن نهدم بيد فسقنا وفجورنا!  لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَيْتُمُ الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ  وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا [المائدة:12] الجواب:   لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  كُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ [المائدة:12]، وهذا عهد الله لنا  أيضاً، ونحن خير منهم، والله لئن أقمنا الصلاة وآتينا الزكاة، وآمنا برسل  الله وعزرناهم ولو بعد موتهم، نعظمهم ونجلهم ونحبهم،  وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ  اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا [المائدة:12] في مشاريع الخير والهدى   لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  كُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ فَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ  فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ [المائدة:12]، ومعنى هذا: أنه خسر الدنيا  والآخرة، طريق السعادة والكمال ضل عنه وما اهتدى إليه. ثم قال تعالى:   فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ  قَاسِيَةً [المائدة:13] يدل على قساوتها أنهم  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ  مَوَاضِعِهِ [المائدة:13]يحرفون كلام الله، يضعون آية موضع آية تبيح لهم  ممنوعاً، أو تحرم عليهم مباحاً،  وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ  [المائدة:13] هل المسلمون الآن ذاكرون لكتاب الله لأوامره ونواهيه؟ لقد  نسوا حظاً كبيراً.قال:  وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ [المائدة:13] وها نحن نشاهد هذا في ديار  المسلمين، كل عام تظهر خيانة وفساد وباطل وشر، في كل مكان، وكان ذلك مع  اليهود.                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم فنسوا حظاً مما ذكروا به...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           وكان مع النصارى، حيث قال تعالى:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا  إِنَّا نَصَارَى  [المائدة:14] قالوا: إنا نصارى نسبة إلى النصرانية ملة  كاليهودية، وهل هي مشتقة من الناصرة لأن عيسى كان في قرية الناصرة، أو من  قول الحواريين: نحن أنصار الله؟ الكل صحيح، النصارى هم عباد المسيح، هم  المسيحيون هم الصليبيون.قال تعالى:  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ  [المائدة:14]  كما أخذناه على اليهود  فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا  [المائدة:14]،  الذي أخذنا عليهم العهد والميثاق أن يقوموا به ويعملوا به، ويؤدوه من  العقيدة إلى العبادة إلى طاعة الله، نسوا حظاً كبيراً وأعرضوا عنه.   فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ  [المائدة:14] إذاً: ذاك النسيان  ورثهم العداوة والبغضاء، فاختلفوا فتباغضوا وتدابروا، كما أخبر تعالى عنهم  فقال:  فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ  [المائدة:14].                               
 مكر اليهود بالنصارى وتحريفهم دينهم وتلبيسهم عليهم                                                                                                    
                                النصارى -يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات- رجال آمنوا بعيسى  عليه السلام، وهم من بني إسرائيل، لما كفر اليهود برسالة عيسى ونبوته،  وادعوا أنه ساحر وأنه ابن زنا، وألبوا عليه الأمة بكاملها فتح الله على بعض  الناس فآمنوا بعيسى، وسموا بالحواريين وبأنصار الله.واليهود -كما علمتم-  حكموا على عيسى بالإعدام وأعدموا من شبهه الله لهم، ثم نزح بعيداً عن بيت  المقدس إلى الشمال، وكون جماعة تعبد الله وتوحده، ورفع عيسى وبقيت الجماعة  تعبد الله قرابة سبعين سنة فقط بعبادة شرعية كما هي في الإنجيل والتوراة،  ثم احتال اليهود عليهم لما شاهدوا رئيس الحكومة الرومانية أسلم ودخل في  المسيحية، وأصبحت الدولة تحمل راية التوحيد والإسلام، فـبولس عليه لعائن  الله تنصر، وهو من كبار اليهود، وانضم إلى قسطنطين، وأخذ يفسد عليهم في  المسيحية، فحولها إلى خرافات وضلالات، وهو الذي أفسدها عليهم، وأصبحت  العداوة والبغضاء بينهم؛ لأنهم اختلفوا، هذا يقول كذا وهذا يقول كذا، كما  قال تعالى:  فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  [المائدة:14]، الإنجيل زادوا فيه ونقصوا منه، وتحول  إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً! كل ذلك زيادات أضيفت إلى الإنجيل، وما هناك من  يحفظه عن ظهر قلب، وأخيراً لما انفضحوا أمام العالم تجمعوا ووحدوا الإنجيل،  وجعلوه خمسة أناجيل، فالعاجز كالقوي، والعليم كالجاهل يقول: كيف يصبح كتاب  الله خمسة كتب؟! لا شك أن أربعة كلها كذب وخرافات وضلالات.والشاهد عندنا:  في مكر اليهود بهم، وفي أن النصارى نقضوا عهد الله عز وجل، أمروا أن يؤمنوا  بالنبي الخاتم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يلتفوا حوله، ويرفعوا راية  الإسلام، فآثروا الدنيا على الآخرة، والباطل على الحق لشهواتهم وأهوائهم،  ونسوا حظاً كبيراً وكثيراً مما ذكروا به في التوراة والإنجيل، وعلى لسان  عيسى عليه السلام.كذا يقول تعالى:  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا  نَصَارَى  [المائدة:14] أيضاً  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ  [المائدة:14] كما  أخذنا من اليهود  فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا  بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ  [المائدة:14]،  وإذا نبأهم وأخبرهم بجرائمهم فمعنى ذاك: أنه يجزيهم عليها، وهل ينبئهم لا  لشيء فقط؟! بل ينبئهم بجرائمهم وكفرهم وفسادهم ليجزيهم به ويؤاخذهم عليه:   بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ  [المائدة:14].                                                                                                       
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 معنى الآيات                                                                                                    
                               على كل حال نسمعكم الآيات مرة أخرى من التفسير في هذه  الصفحة؛ لتزدادوا إن شاء الله معرفة.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيتين: ما زال السياق الكريم في بيان خبث  اليهود وغدرهم، فقد أخبر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن اليهود الذين أخذ  الله ميثاقهم على عهد موسى عليه السلام بأن يعملوا بما في التوراة وأن  يقاتلوا الكنعانيين ويخرجوهم من أرض القدس، وبعث منهم اثني عشر نقيباً؛  هؤلاء قد نكثوا عهدهم ونقضوا ميثاقهم، وأنه لذلك لعنهم وجعل قلوبهم قاسية،  فهم يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه، فقال تعالى:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ   [المائدة:13] أي: فبنقضهم ميثاقهم الذي أخذ عليهم بأن يعملوا بما في  التوراة ويطيعوا رسولهم  لَعَنَّاهُمْ  [المائدة:13] أي: أبعدناهم من دائرة  الرحمة وأفناء الخير والسلام وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية شديدة غليظة، لا ترق  لموعظة، ولا تلين لقبول هدى،  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ   [المائدة:13] فيقدمون ويؤخرون ويحذفون بعض الكلام، ويؤولون معانيه لتوافق  أهواءهم، ومن ذلك تأويلهم الآيات الدالة على نبوة كل من عيسى ومحمد صلى  الله عليهما وسلم، وذلك في التوراة،  وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا  بِهِ  [المائدة:13]، أي: وتركوا كثيراً مما أمروا به من الشرائع والأحكام  معرضين عنها ناسين لها كأنهم لم يؤمروا بها، فهل يستغرب -إذاً- ممن كان هذا  حالهم الغدر والنقض والخيانة؟  وَلا تَزَالُ  [المائدة:13] يا رسولنا   تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:13] أي: على طائفة خائنة  منهم، كخيانة بني النضير،  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:13] فإنهم  لا يخونون، كـعبد الله بن سلام وغيره، وبناء على هذا  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ   [المائدة:13] فلا تؤاخذهم بالقتل  وَاصْفَحْ  [المائدة:13] عنهم فلا تتعرض  لمكروههم، فأحسن إليهم بذلك  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   [المائدة:13]. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى. أما الآية الثانية في هذا  السياق فقد أخبر تعالى عن النصارى وأن حالهم كحال اليهود، لا تختلف كثيراً  عنهم، فقد أخذنا ميثاقهم على الإيمان بي وبرسلي وبالعمل بشرعي، فتركوا  متناسين كثيراً مما أخذ عليهم من العهد والميثاق فيه، فكان أن أغرينا بينهم  العداوة والبغضاء كثمرة لنقضهم الميثاق، فتعصبت كل طائفة لرأيها، فثارت  بينهم الخصومات وكثر الجدل، فنشأ عن ذلك العداوات والبغضاء، وستستمر إلى  يوم القيامة، وسوف ينبئهم الله تعالى بما كانوا يصنعون من الباطل والشر  والفساد، ويجازيهم به الجزاء الموافق لخبث أرواحهم وسوء أعمالهم، فإن ربك  عزيز حكيم ].وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (4)  
الحلقة (316)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (12)


يخاطب الله سبحانه وتعالى أهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى بأنه أرسل إليهم رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فكذبوه وجحدوا نبوته وحاربوه، وهو نبي مرسل من عند  الله، والدليل على ذلك أنه بين لهم كثيراً مما كانوا يخفون من كتبهم  والأحكام التي كانت مسطورة فيها، فهذا النبي الذي كذبوا وجحدوا به جاءهم  بالنور المبين من ربه، وعليهم اتباعه إن أرادوا النجاة والفوز في الآخرة.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيراً مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المباركة الميمونة، مع هاتين  الآيتين. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ  نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ   *  يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ  رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ وَيُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى  النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   [المائدة:15-16].                               
** المقصود من نداء اليهود والنصارى بلفظ أهل الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                                اسمع هذا النداء نداء الله لهم، قال تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:15]، من هم؟ اليهود والنصارى؛ لأن اليهود أهل كتاب هو  التوراة، والنصارى أهل كتاب هو الإنجيل، الأصل التوراة والأصل الإنجيل،  لكن التوراة زيد فيها ونقص منها؛ لأن الله ما تولى حفظها كما تولى حفظ  القرآن، والإنجيل أصبح خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً ثم اجتمعوا على أربعة أناجيل  في آخر شيء، لكن في الحقيقة هم أهل كتاب، فالنداء حق: (يا أهل الكتاب)،  وفيه معنى الذم، يذمهم، يلومهم، يعتب عليهم، أهل كتاب ويضلون! أهل كتاب  ويكفرون! أهل كتاب ويفسقون! أهل كتاب ويعمون وهم أهل النور! ما يناديهم  تشريفاً لهم، وإنما ليذمهم، ويذكرهم بهبوطهم وسقوطهم.                                                                     
** بيان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لكثير مما يخفيه أهل الكتاب                                                                                                   * *
                                 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا   [المائدة:15] من هو هذا الرسول الإلهي؟ هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذه  الإضافة إضافة عجيبة، إضافة تشريف، إضافة تعظيم، هذا رسول الله، ما قال: قد  جاءكم رسول، أو أرسلنا إليكم رسولاً،  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا   [المائدة:15] المبجل المعظم، وأنتم تؤمنون بنا وتخافوننا، وتطمعون فينا،  ويأتيكم رسولنا فتحاربونه وتكذبونه وتكفرون به؟ أين يذهب بعقولكم؟  يَا  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  [المائدة:15] (قد) للتحقيق، وبالفعل  جاء، فها هو ذا قبره وهذا مسجده وهذه أمته، ودعاهم ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة. قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا  [المائدة:15] الإضافة للتشريف والتعظيم،  قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ  [المائدة:15] مهمته ورسالته التي  جاء بها: أنه  يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:15].وجاءهم ليدعوهم إلى أن يعبدوا الله عز وجل  ويسلموا ويدخلوا الجنة، هذه دعوة عامة، لكن هنا لما تمردوا وطغوا ونقضوا  العهود قال لهم:  يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:15]، وهذا وحده كاف في أن يكون محمد رسول الله،  ويستحيل أن يكون غير رسول الله؛ لأنه أمي عربي عاش أربعين سنة لم يعرف  ألفاً ولا باء! ثم يبين خبايا أهل الكتاب وما يسترونه وما يخفونه، فكيف يتم  هذا لمن لم يكن يوحى إليه، ورسولاً يرسله الله إلى الأرض؟! يبين لكم  كثيراً من الشرائع والأحكام والآداب والعبادات التي تخفونها أنتم، ومن  أبرزها أو أمثلها الرجم، لما زنا اليهودي واليهودية أمرهم الرسول أن  يرجموهما فقالوا: ما في كتابنا رجم أبداً، فقط نركبه على حمار ونطوف به في  الأحياء ونسوده بالفحم أو بكذا، ما عندنا رجم، فقال: هاتوا التوراة. فقرئت  في المسجد، فقرأ القارئ ولما انتهى إلى موضع الرجم وضع يده عليها، فقال عبد  الله بن سلام : ارفع يدك، وإذا فيها رجم الزانية والزاني. أقول: هذه  علامات النبوة الصادقة، فمحمد رسول الله يستحيل أن يكون غير رسول الله، فهو  لم يكن يعرف عن اليهودية ولا عن النصرانية ولا عن الإنجيل ولا التوراة  شيئاً أبداً، كأبيه وأمه وقومه، فإذا به يبين لهم كثيراً مما يخفون  ويجحدونه على البشر، إيثاراً للدنيا والشهوة والمنصب والتكالب على أوساخ  الدنيا، جحدوا على إخوانهم وبني عمهم، صرفوهم عن الدخول في الإسلام بهذه  الدعاوى، لولا مكر علماء اليهود وعلماء النصارى لكانوا يدخلون في دين الله  في يوم واحد، لكن الرؤساء والزعماء والمسئولون هم الذين منعوهم وصرفوهم بما  يكذبون عليهم ويبينون لهم غير الحق. يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:15] أي: التوراة والإنجيل، فالكتاب للجنس. وَيَعْفُوا  عَنْ كَثِيرٍ  [المائدة:15] ويترك كثيراً مما ليس هناك حاجة إلى ذكره  وبيانه، وإنما ذكر أشياء فضحهم بها، وأقام الحجة عليهم بأنها في بطون  كتبهم، وقد بينها لهم، وأخرى تركها لأنها لا فائدة من ذكرها.                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثانياً: (( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ  مُبِينٌ ))[المائدة:15]، يا أهل الكتاب! قد جاءكم من الله نور عظيم لا ترون  شيئاً في الحياة إلا به، النور لولاه ما رأينا شيئاً، هل العين تبصر في  الظلام؟ ما تبصر شيئاً، لا بد من نور الشمس أو نور القمر أو الكوكب أو نور  المصباح، هذا النور بدون الإيمان به واتباعه وتعظيمه وإجلاله وحبه وإكباره  والله ما ترون ما يسعدكم ولا ينجيكم، بصائركم لا ترى شيئاً إلا على هذا  النور، فهل ظهرت هداية اليهود والنصارى بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى  الآن؟ هل ظهر فيهم طهر وصفاء ومودة وحب وعز وكرامة؟ ما وقع شيء؛ لأنهم  يمشون في الظلام، العهر والفجور والجرائم وأندية اللواط، والتلصص،  والإجرام، وقتل البشرية، وتمزيق لحومها، قل ما شئت، أين النور الذي يهتدون  عليه، كفروا به ورفضوه وأعرضوا عنه، فكيف يهتدون؟ (( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ  اللَّهِ نُورٌ ))[المائدة:15] ألا وهو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يا  عبد الله! يا أمة الله! والله إن الذي لا يؤمن بمحمد رسولاً ويحبه ويعظمه  ويمشي وراءه ما رأى شيئاً، إنه يعيش في الظلام، ولن يهتدي إلى سعادة ولا  إلى كمال، إما أن تؤمن به وتحبه وتعظمه، وتسمع له وتمشي وراءه فتهتدي؛ إذ  هو نورك بين يديك، وإما أن تعرض عنه وتكفر به ولا تبالي به؛ فوالله ما تخرج  من الظلام سواء كنت يهودياً أو نصرانياً أو مجوسياً أو مسلماً، إلا أن  المسلم لا يمكن أن يبتعد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.(( قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ ))[المائدة:15] هذا المصدر الذي جاء منه، الله هو  الذي أرسله ونبأه وأعده إعداداً خاصاً وهو في أرحام أمهاته وأصلاب آبائه،  قد جاء من الله نور وكتاب مبين، الكتاب المبين البين الواضح القرآن، إي  والله إنه القرآن، ها نحن- وأكثرنا من العوام- نسمع هذا الكلام، فهل يحصل  اضطراب في النفس وغموض؟ (( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ ))[المائدة:15] أي إنسان لا يفهم هذا  الكلام؟(( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ  ))[المائدة:15] حقاً إن القرآن مبين، بين العقيدة، بين العبادة، بين  الأحكام الشرعية، السياسية، المالية، الاقتصادية، الاجتماعية، الآداب،  الأخلاق، بين ملكوت السماء وما فيه من كمالات، بين الأرض حتى الذرة، وكل  شيء مبين في هذا الكتاب، مبين غاية الإبانة. وأما النور فهو الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، إذ جاء في سورة النساء: (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا  مُبِينًا ))[النساء:174]، فالبرهان هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والنور  المبين هو القرآن، وهنا النور المبين محمد، والقرآن هو البرهان، فلا إله  إلا الله! محمد برهان على أنه رسول الله، فما دليل ذلك؟ استقامته، عاش  ثلاثاً وستين سنة ما كذب كذبة! ما آذى أحداً، ما زاغ في أي ميدان، ما أخطأ  خطيئة، قل ما شئت، أكبر من ذلك أنه أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ويحدثك عن  الملكوت الأعلى بكل ما فيه، يحدثك عن تاريخ البشرية من آدم إلى يومه، كيف  يتم هذا لولا أنه رسول الله؟ أي برهان أعظم من هذا؟ فالكتاب نور والنبي  نور، والكتاب برهان والرسول برهان.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ  [المائدة:15] عظيم   وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ  *  يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ   [المائدة:15-16] هذا النور يهدي به الله من من الناس؟ من كان عربياً  هاشمياً؟ قال:  مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ [المائدة:16]، الذي يطلب رضا  الله ويرغب فيه، ويحيا لأجله، ويعطي ويمنع من أجله، يحرث ويحصد من أجله،  الذي يطلب رضوان الله يهديه الله، إذ هو يحمل الهداية، والذي ما يريد الله  ولا يطلبه وما يقرأ القرآن ولا يتبع الرسول كيف سيهتدي؟    يَهْدِي بِهِ  اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ [المائدة:16] يهديه إلى أين؟ إلى سبل  السلام، إلى طرق النجاة والسلام، من اتبع رضوان الله أي: اتبع رسول الله  وكتاب الله، وطلب رضا الله عز وجل، فالله تعهد له بأن يهديه سبل السلام،  ويخرجه من الظلمات إلى النور، هذه دعوة للبشر عامة، أهل الكتاب وغير أهل  الكتاب، هذا وعد الله عز وجل. اسمعوا ما يقول:  يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ  اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ [المائدة:16]، إن قيل: لم تصلون؟  قلتم: نريد أن يرضى الله عنا، لم لا تكذبون؟ نريد أن يرضى الله عنا، إنه  يكره الكذب، لم لا تزنون؟ لم لا تفجرون؟ لأن الله يكره ذلك ويحول دون  رضوانه، إذاً: كل العبادات التي نقوم بها طلب لرضاه عنا، لأن من رضي الله  عنه أسعده، ومن سخط عليه أشقاه وعذبه، العلة هي الرضا، فرضا الله ينتج  الجنة والجوار الكريم في دار السلام.  يَهْدِي بِهِ [المائدة:16] أي:  بالقرآن والرسول  مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ  وَيُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ [المائدة:16]، الجهل كله  ظلمة، وكذلك الكفر، الشرك، الفسق، الظلم، الإجرام، كل هذه ظلمات بعضها فوق  بعض، فما هي الواسطة التي نخرج بها من هذه الظلمات؟ القرآن والسنة، الكتاب  والسنة، فإذا لم نرجع في قرانا ومدارسنا وجبالنا وسهولنا إلى القرآن والسنة  النبوية نتعلم ونعلم ونعمل؛ فوالله لن نفوز ولن نظفر بسبل السلام، إذا  عطلنا الآلة التي بها نصل إلى هذا، وهذا واضح في أمة الإسلام في قرون  عديدة، أعرضت عن الكتاب والسنة فضلت وهبطت، وسادها الغرب والشرق، وتاهت في  متاهات الضلال. يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ  السَّلامِ وَيُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ  وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ [المائدة:16]، صراط الذين أنعم  عليهم، ألا وهو طاعة الله ورسوله، من أراد الفوز من أراد النجاة فليطع الله  ورسول الله عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء وآداباً وأخلاقاً، هذا الذي هو على الصراط  المستقيم، ولا ينتهي به إلا إلى دار السلام الجنة.وصل اللهم وسلم على سيدنا  محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                            
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (5)  
الحلقة (317)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (13)

افتراءات أهل الكتاب كثيرة، وادعاءاتهم الباطلة لا تنتهي، فقد ادعى النصارى  أن عيسى بن مريم هو الله، ومنهم من ادعى أنه ابن الله، وادعى النصارى مع  اليهود أنهم أبناء الله وأحباؤه، وذلك لما دعاهم الرسول إلى عبادة الله  وخوفهم من عذابه إن هم كفروا وأعرضوا، وقد أمر الله نبيه أن يقول لهم: إن  عيسى عبد الله، ولو شاء الله أن يهلكه فلن يعصمه منه أحد، ويخبرهم أن الله  لا يعذب أولياءه وأحباءه، وإنما هم مستحقون لعقابه وعذابه.                     
قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم  وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما  بعد: أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده ). وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات  الثلاث، وهي قول ربنا جل ذكره:  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ  وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ   *  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ  وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ  بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ  الْمَصِيرُ   *  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا  يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ عَلَى فَتْرَةٍ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا  جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلا نَذِيرٍ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ  وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [المائدة:17-19].                               
 هداية الآيات                                                                                                    
                                أذكركم بالآيتين السابقتين قبل الشروع في دارسة هذه  الآيات، الآيتان السابقتان هما قول ربنا عز وجل:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ  مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ  الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلا  تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *   وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا  حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ  [المائدة:13-14].قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [هداية الآيتين: من هداية الآيتين: أولاً: حرمة  نقض المواثيق ونكث العهود ]، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة، لا يحل لآدمي أو  آدمية أن ينقض عهداً أو أن ينكثه، أما لعن الله بني إسرائيل لنقضهم العهد  أم لا؟ سواء كان العهد بينه وبين الله، أو بينه وبين الإنسان، يجب الوفاء  بالعهود.[ حرمة نقض المواثيق ونكث العهود، ولا سيما ما كان بين العبد وربه  ]، أتعاهد ربك ثم تنقض العهد؟ أتشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول  الله، وتتخلى عن عبادة الله؟ أتشهد أن محمداًرسول الله وتتبع غيره وتمشي  وراءه وتتخلى عن سنة رسول الله؟ أي نقض أكثر من هذا النقض؟! [ ثانياً:  الخيانة وصف لازم لأكثر اليهود ]، الخيانة صفة لازمة لأكثر أفراد اليهود،  وقل من ينجو منهم من هذه الصفة الخبيثة، وهي نقض المواثيق. [ الخيانة وصف  لازم ] لا ينفك [ لأكثر اليهود إلى اليوم، فقل من سلم منهم من هذا الوصف ]،  أقول: من عشرات السنين ونحن في هذا المسجد النبوي الشريف ننصح للعرب  حكاماً ومحكومين علماء وأميين أن: اتفقوا مع اليهود، خذوا بينكم وبينهم  عهداً وميثاقاً؛ حتى يطمئن إخوانكم ويستقرون في ديارهم التي قسمت بينهم  وبين أعدائهم اليهود بذنوبنا السابقة، اتفقوا معهم واعلموا أنها فرصة فقط  من أجل أن تقووا إخوانكم وتعلموهم وتزودوهم بالطاقات، ثم اليهود سوف ينقضون  العهد بأنفسهم، فاغتنموا هذه الفرصة، لا تقولوا: إذا اتفقنا مع اليهود فلا  يمكن أبداً أن ننقض العهد ونبقى دائماً مفرطين في أرض الله وبلاده، بل سوف  ينقضون العهد، فقووا إخوانكم وكثروا من عددهم بدل أنهم مشردون هنا وهناك  في أنحاء العالم، فيصبحون قوة، وسينقض اليهود العهد وتغلبوا، وكان إخواننا  يضحكون من هذا ويسخرون: كيف نتفق مع اليهود وكيف وكيف؟! ومضت خمسون سنة  والآن رضينا بالقسمة، ويا ليتها القسمة الأولى! والشاهد في هذا: أننا نؤمن  بكلام الله، وقد أخبر الله تعالى بأن اليهود ينقضون العهود؛ فلهذا خذ حذرك  من عهودهم ومواثيقهم، فإذا كان لك هدف وغرض في العهد فاربطه معهم، لتحقق  هدفك، واعلم أنهم سينقضون ذلك، وهذا كلام الله؛ فلهذا قلنا: الخيانة وصف  لازم لأكثر اليهود، فقل من سلم منهم من هذا الوصف.أما المسلمون فلا ينقضون  العهود أبداً، هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم عقد عقداً مع بني قينقاع،  فنقض العهد بنو قينقاع، فماذا فعل بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟  أجلاهم، أبعدهم عن المدينة فقط، ما قتل رجالهم ولا سبى نساءهم، والتحقوا  بأذرعات من أرض الشام.وبنو النضير خانوا عهدهم، نقضوا ميثاقهم، فحاصرهم  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم برجاله ثم أجلاهم وأبعدهم، ما قتل منهم رجلاً  ولا سبى امرأة ولا طفلاً، وبنو قريظة انضموا إلى المقاتلين والمحاربين  لرسول الله، فنقضوا عهدهم ودخلوا في جماعة الأحزاب لقتال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم.والشاهد عندنا في هذا الوصف الذي أخبر الله تعالى به عنهم، فلا  تثق في اليهود، إن عاهدتهم عهداً أو ميثاقاً فتنبه له فقط، فسينقضونه.[  ثالثاً: استحباب العفو عندة القدرة، وهو من خلال الصالحين ]، يستحب للمؤمن  إذا قدر على أن يغلب أو يأخذ يستحب له أن يعفو، لأنه كامل يزداد كمالاً،  ويصفح ولا ينتقم، ولا يأخذ بالذنب، يستحب له ذلك ليكون أكمل الناس، وإن أخذ  حقه فله ذلك على شرط: ألا يزيد على ما هو حقه، لكن العفو أفضل وخاصة بين  المؤمنين وبين المسلمين، العفو حتى مع اليهود، عفا عنهم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وهو مأمور بهذا:  فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [المائدة:13]، فكيف بما بينك وبين أخيك المؤمن وقد  قدرت على أن تضربه أو تأخذ حقك منه ثم تقول: تركناه لله وعفونا عنك يا أخي  علك تتوب؟![ رابعاً: حال النصارى لا تختلف كثيراً عن حال اليهود ]، تجمعهم  كلمة: كفار، تجمعهم كلمة: أهل كتاب، تجمعهم كلمة: أعداء الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين، لا تختلف كثيراً عن حال اليهود، [ كأنهم شربوا من ماء واحد ]،  كأنهم رضعوا من ثدي واحد، ولعل السر -والله أعلم- أن روح اليهود تسري في  أجسامهم، وأن تعاليم اليهود ومكرهم ينفخونه في النصارى! ولا يبعد هذا  أبداً، كأنهم تلامذتهم وهم لا يشعرون، يربونهم على النكث والنقض والخيانة  وما إلى ذلك.قال: [ وعليه فلا يستغرب منهم الشر، ولا يؤمنون على سر، فهم في  عداوة الإسلام والحرب عليه متعاونون متواصون ]، فالآن لو يدخل العرب مع  اليهود في حرب فالنصارى كلهم إلى جنب اليهود! من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من هداية  هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين:  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ [المائدة:13]،  وَمِنَ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا حَظًّا  مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ [المائدة:14] الآية.                                                                                                       
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 تحريف أهل الكتاب للتوراة والإنجيل وحفظ الله تعالى للقرآن الكريم                                                                                                    
                                الآن مع هذه الآيات، حيث يقول تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا  كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ  [المائدة:15]. قوله  تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:14] من المنادي؟ الله جل جلاله.  من هم أهل الكتاب؟ هم اليهود والنصارى، لأن اليهود عندهم التوراة، والنصارى  عندهم الإنجيل، والتوراة والإنجيل كتابان أنزلهما الله على رسوليه: موسى  وعيسى، لكن الحقيقة أن التوراة ثلثها من كلام الله، وثلثان من كلام أحبارهم  وعلمائهم، والإنجيل لا يوجد فيه من كلام الله خمس ولا عشر، الإنجيل في يوم  من الأيام حولوه إلى خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً، فكم نسبة كلام الله فيه؟ وبعد  أن كشفت عورتهم ووقعوا في محنة العار والذم حولوا الإنجيل إلى خمسة أناجيل:  لوقا، وبرنابا، ويوحنا، ومتى، ومرقس.أما القرآن كتاب الله فلم يزد فيه حرف  واحد، ولم ينقص منه حرف واحد وليست كلمة، وقد ذكرت لكم أن مؤتمرات سرية  انعقدت من أجل إسقاط حرفين من القرآن الكريم فما استطاعوا؛ لأن الله عز وجل  تعهد بحفظه، فقال عز وجل:  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا  لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  [الحجر:9]، وإذا تولى الله حفظ شيء فهل يمكن أن يؤخذ؟  مستحيل! ومن آيات ذلك أنه محفوظ في صدور النساء والرجال، فهل سيقتلون أهل  القرآن كلهم؟ ما يستطيعون؛ فلهذا أرادوا أن يسقطوا كلمة (قل)، فبدل:  قُلْ  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  [الأعراف:158] (يا أيها الناس)! وبدل:  قُلْ يَا  أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1] (يا أيها الكافرون)! كلمة (قل) هذه  حيرتهم، قالوا: ما نستطيع أن نقنع العقلاء بأن القرآن كلام محمد لا كلام  الله، وإنما محمد عربي صقلته حرارة الصحراء فخاض في هذه المعارض بذكائه،  فما دمنا نجد (قل) فإنه لا يمكن أن يقول متكلم لنفسه: قل، إذاً: لا بد أن  هناك من يقول له: قل ويعلمه، فإذا استطعنا أن نحذف كلمة (قل) في يوم من  الأيام فسنقنعهم بأن هذا ليس كلام الله، هذا كلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                                                      
 كشف ما أخفاه أهل الكتاب من الحق مقصد من مقاصد البعثة النبوية                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا   [المائدة:14] من رسول الله هذا؟ هل هناك مؤمن يشك في هذا؟ من رسول الله؟ لا  زكريا ولا عيسى ولا يحيى،  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا  [المائدة:14] محمد  بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم القرشي العدناني من ذرية إسماعيل، وقد  قلت لكم: هذه الإضافة إضافة تشريف، الله أضافه لنفسه، ولولا كماله وعلو  منزلته وسمو مقامه لما أضيف إلى الله، فالله الذي خلقه ورباه وهو الذي علمه  وأرسله رسولاً إلى الأبيض والأسود وإلى الإنس والجن.  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  رَسُولُنَا  [المائدة:14]، والله إنه لمحمد يا أهل القرآن!  يُبَيِّنُ  لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:15]،  وأحلف بالله! لقد أخفى علماء اليهود وأحبارهم من كلام الله الشيء الكثير،  حتى لا يقول قائل: وكيف نعوت وصفات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الناطقة  بنبوته، والمحددة زمانه ومكانه ورسالته؟ كل ذلك والله بدلوه وحرفوه، أخفوه  إخفاء كاملاً، وأهل الإنجيل كذلك، القسس والرهبان حرفوا صفات النبي ونعوته  التي نطق بها عيسى، ونزل بها كتاب الله الإنجيل، حرفوها وبدلوها وأخفوها،  فالله تعالى يقول:  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا  مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ   [المائدة:15]، فبين ما هو ضروري للبيان، كنعوت الرسول، ومن ذلك أنه يخرج من  بين جبال فاران، هكذا في الإنجيل والتوراة يخرج النبي الخاتم، وحرفوا  وبدلوا كما فعل علماؤنا نحن أيضاً من رجالات الباطل والتصوف، حرفوا كلام  الله، وبدلوا وغيروا، هذا شأن البشر إذا ضعفوا وانهزموا أمام الشيطان  والدنيا والشهوات والأهواء.قال:  وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ  [المائدة:15] ما  يذكره ولا يبينه، لكن بين أيضاً ما أخفوه، وهو نعوت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وأنه رسول الله إلى البشرية جمعاء، وأن الإيمان به واجب، وأن اتباعه  يهدي إلى السلام، وإلى السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، وأن الكفر به من أعظم  أنواع الكفر وما إلى ذلك.                                                                     
 الرسول والقرآن نور وصراط موصل إلى الجنة                                                                                                    
                                 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا  يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ  مُبِينٌ  [المائدة:15] النور محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالذي يتبعه ويمشي  وراءه هل يقع في المهالك؟ ما يقع، الذي يمشي وراءه هل تزل قدمه؟ هل يخطئ في  عقله وفهمه؟ كلا؛ لأن النور أمامه، إذاً: والإسلام نور، من دخل في الإسلام  أصبح يبصر ويفهم ويعي وينجو من المهالك والمعاطب ولا يخسر دنياه ولا  آخرته. يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ   [المائدة:16] فمن يطلب ويبحث عن رضا الله يهده الله سبل السلام، ويخرجه من  الظلمات إلى النور، ومن لم يرغب في رضا فلا يبالي أسخط الله أم رضي، أحب أم  كره؛ فلن يفوز، لكن وعد الصدق  يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:16] أي:  بالإسلام والكتاب، بالقرآن، بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من اتبع رضوان  فالله عز وجل يهديه سبل السلام، ويخرجه من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه، ويهديه  إلى صراط مستقيم ليقرع باب الجنة.                                                                                                       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال تعالى:  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ  هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  [المائدة:17]، (لقد كفر) أي: وعزة الله  وجلاله لق كفر. لأن هذه اللام في موضع القسم: وعزتنا وجلالنا  لَقَدْ  كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   [المائدة:17]، وهل يوجد إنسان يقول: الله هو المسيح؟ إي والله، فالنصارى  تفرقوا وانقسموا ولكنهم في الجملة معترفون بهذا الخطأ، ويقولون: عيسى هو  الله، منهم من يقول: عيسى حل الله فيه فكان الله، ومنهم من يقول: عيسى ابن  الله، فالإله -إذاً- مكون من الله ومريم وعيسى، هذا هو التثليث، المهم أنه  عبث بهم الشيطان وسخر منهم واستهزأ بهم، حتى أصبح هذا القول لا يقوله ذو  عقل، فالله رب السماوات والأرض ورب العالمين يحل في عيسى؟! كيف هذا؟ كيف  يتحد مع عيسى؟ عيسى عبد الله ورسوله يصبح ابناً لله؟! قد يقولون: نحن نقول  بالبنوة والأبوة من باب التشريف والتعظيم! والله لقد كذبوا، ولو أرادوا ذلك  كفروا، فهل لو رأيت الآن رجلاً صالحاً منكم أقول: هذا ابن الله لأنه صالح؟  من قال ذلك يكفر لأنه كذب على الله عز وجل، نرى شجاعاً بطلاً فنقول: هذا  أبوه الله، من باب التكريم والتشريف، هل يصح هذا؟ لا يصح، وهم ينطقون  ويصرحون بأن عيسى ابن الله، فأي كفر أعظم من هذا؟! وإنما أكفرهم الشياطين  وأصحاب المناصب وأصحاب الكراسي كما يقولون؛ ليعيشوا هكذا سادة على أقوامهم  الهابطين الساقطين، وتفطن الكثيرون، بل مئات الملايين في العصور الأخيرة،  وقالوا: ما عيسى إلا عبد الله ورسوله، ولكن منعتهم الشياطين والأهواء  والدنيا أن يدخلوا في رحمة الله، ويدخلوا في الإسلام، وإلا فإنه يوجد كثير  من الفلاسفة والحكماء ما يعترفون بأن عيسى ابن الله أبداً، ولا أنه ثاني  اثنين ولا ثالث ثلاثة، لكن محجوبون بسبب شهواتهم وأهوائهم، ما يستطيع هذا  الفيلسوف أن يغتسل في الليلة الباردة ويصلي بالليل والناس نيام، ما يستطيع  هذا العالم أن يتخلى عن شرب الخمر وأكل الخنزير، ما يستطيع أبداً أن يحجب  وجه امرأته، فعرفوا الإسلام فخافوا من تعاليمه، فوقفوا بعيدين مع علمهم  بصحة الإسلام، وذلك فضل الله يدخل فيه من يشاء، ويعطيه من يشاء. ‏                                
 معنى قوله تعالى: (قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ...)                                                                                                    
                                 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ  الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ  [المائدة:17] لهم يا رسولنا: إن كان الأمر  كما تقولون  فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ  يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا  [المائدة:17] ؟ هل أمريكا؟ أما أهلك أمه؟ أين مريم؟ أما أماتها؟  لقد ماتت، فهو تعالى يكلمهم ويخاطبهم بما هو أقرب إلى فهوم البشر عرباً  وعجماً بكل بساطة: إن كان الأمر كما تقولون: إن عيسى هو الله وابن الله،  فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك عيسى ابن مريم وأمه؟ هل هناك من  يستطيع أن يمنعه؟ عيسى رفعه وسوف يميته ويهلكه، فمن يمنع عيسى من الله؟  وأمه ماتت أم لا؟  وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [المائدة:17] في كل مائة  قرن ملايين البشر تموت، فأين عيسى؟ وأين أمه؟ وأين الإله الموهوم؟ فهذه حجج  منطقية ومع ذلك يصرون على الباطل:  قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ  وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  [المائدة:17]. والمسيح لقب لعيسى عليه  السلام؛ لأنه ممسوح القدمين؛ ولأنه إذا مسح على المريض يشفيه الله عز وجل،  يقال: مسيح، أما المسيح الدجال فلأن عينه ممسوحة، وهذا سيأتي، والله أسأل  ألا نراه، وعما قريب يظهر.وعيسى عليه السلام كان بكلمة التكوين: (كن)، قال  تعالى:  إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ  كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  [النحل:40].إذاً: فالله عز وجل أراد أن يأتي بهذه الآية،  فقال لعيسى: كن فكان في بطن مريم، ساعة وإذا بالطلق يلجئها إلى النخلة وتلد  عيسى وينطق بعدما سقط من بطنها، وقال: إني عبد الله. وقد خلق الله تعالى  آدم من غير أم ولا أب، فآدم أبو البشر خلقه الله من طين، ثم سواه ونفخ فيه  من روحه، فكان بشراً اسمه آدم، وحواء زوجه من أمها؟ لا أم لها، بل أخرجها  الله من ضلع آدم الأيسر، قال لها: كوني فكانت، فخلق تعالى بشراً بدون أب  ولا أم، وخلق بأب وبدون أم، وخلق عيسى بأم بدون أب، هذه أنواع الخلق: مخلوق  بلا أم ولا أب، ومخلوق بأب بدون أم، ومخلوق بأم بدون أب، ومخلوق بأم وأب،  ما هناك صورة أخرى.                                                                     
 بيان غنى الله تعالى عن خلقه واختصاصه بملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما                                                                                                    
                                واسمع ما يقوله تعالى:  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [المائدة:17]، إذا تعلقت إرادته بشي ليكون فوالله لن  يتخلف، سواء كان عظيماً عظمة السماء أو الكواكب أو دون ذلك، إذا أراد شيئاً  فإنه يكون مهما ما كان، لأنه تعالى على إيجاد وتقدير كل شيء قدير، أعظم من  (قادر).إذاً: الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما ويخلق ما يشاء هل  يحتاج إلى ابن؟! يا مجانين! أيحتاج إلى ابن؟ أيحتاج إلى زوجة؟ نعوذ بالله،  قالت الجن في صراحة:  وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى جَدُّ رَبِّنَا مَا اتَّخَذَ  صَاحِبَةً وَلا وَلَدًا  [الجن:3] والصاحبة هي الزوجة؛ لأنها تصحب زوجها،  وإلى الآن النصارى يعتقدون أن عيسى ابن الله، كيف عيسى ابن الله؟ قالوا:  الله تزوج مريم؟ أعوذ بالله! هل الذي  وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ  [البقرة:255] يتزوج مخلوقة من مخلوقاته؟ كيف يفهم هذا الكلام  ويفسر؟ فلا إله إلا الله!                                                                                                        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه...)                
           ثم قال تعالى:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى   [المائدة:18] قضية أخرى  نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ   [المائدة:18]، كان الصحابة يجادلون اليهود والنصارى يبينون لهم الطريق،  يخوفونهم من عذاب الله ونقمته: ادخلوا في رحمة الله، أسلموا تنجوا، ما لكم  طاقة على أن تعيشوا في عالم الشقاء، فيقولون: لا، نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه  فلا يعذبنا! كما يفعل عوام المسلمين والفساق والفجار، يقال لهم: اتقوا  الله، اتركوا الزنا، اتركوا الربا، اتركوا الكذب، استقيموا، فيقولون: لا،  نحن مسلمون، الجنة لنا ليست لغيرنا! فهؤلاء قالوا: نحن أبناؤه وأحبابه،  فكيف يعذب الأب ابنه؟ وهل يعذب الحبيب حبيبه؟ فبماذا رد عليهم رسول الله  وأصحابه؟ ماذا قال تعالى لهم؟ قال الله لرسوله ولكم أيضاً:  قُلْ   [المائدة:18] لهم:  فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ  [المائدة:18]؟  أليس فيكم من يمرض؟ أليس فيكم من يقتل؟ أليس فيكم من يصاب بكذا؟ والله لا  يعذب أولياءه وأحباءه،  فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ  [المائدة:18] ؟  أما مسخ منكم إلى القردة والخنازير؟ أيمسخ الله أبناءه وأحباءه قردة  وخنازير؟ لو كنتم أبناء وأحباء كما تقولون فلن يعذبكم أبداً، وهل المحب  يعذب حبيبه؟ هل الأب يعذب ابنه؟ مستحيل هذا،  فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ  بِذُنُوبِكُمْ  [المائدة:18]؟ والحقيقة:  بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ  خَلَقَ  [المائدة:18] ما أنتم فوق ولا تحت، أنتم مع البشرية، أبوكم آدم  وأمكم حواء.  بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ  [المائدة:18] وهو تعالى   يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [المائدة:18] يعذب من  يشاء عذابه وتعذيبه، ذاك الذي يدعوه إليه فيعرض عنه ويدبر ولم يطعه، ذاك  الذي يشاء الله عذابه.ويغفر لمن يشاء، وذاك هو الذي استجاب لنداء الله وطلب  المغفرة من الله، لا تفهم هذا الإطلاق: أن الله يعذب الكفار والمؤمنين، أو  يغفر للكفار والمؤمنين سواء، فمشيئته تعالى قائمة على أساس العدل والرحمة  الإلهية.  وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [المائدة:18] ذاك الذي دعاه وبعث إليه  رسوله، فكفر وكذب واستنكف، ذاك الذي يشاء الله تعذيبه، ويغفر لمن استجاب  لندائه وآمن به وبرسوله وأطاعه.قال تعالى:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ  يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ يَغْفِرُ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ  [المائدة:18]، قطع  أعناقهم، قطع ألسنتهم، لله ملك ما في السماوات والأرض وما بينهما، الكل ملك  الله، إذ هو خالقه ومدبره، والمصير والعودة إليه الإنس كالجن كغيرهم، الكل  يصيرون إلى الله تعالى، أبعد هذا يحتاج إلى ولد أو زوجة؟                                                                  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ثم قال تعالى:  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  رَسُولُنَا  [المائدة:19] مرحباً به أهلاً وسهلاً، نحن قلنا هذا، وهم  قالوا: لا،  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ  لَكُمْ  [المائدة:19] يبين لهم ماذا؟ الطريق، طريق السلامة طريق النجاة،  طريق السعادة، طريق الكمال البشري، إي والله. عَلَى فَتْرَةٍ مِنَ  الرُّسُلِ  [المائدة:19] انقطاع الوحي لفترة من الزمن وهي خمسمائة وسبعون  سنة، هذا القول الراجح، فعيسى عليه السلام رفع، وما بعث الله بعده من رسول،  وأما الذين ذكروا في سورة (يس) فمن أتباع عيسى وتلامذته، وأما خالد بن  سنان الذي يعبد في المغرب والجزائر فقد قالوا: ابن خالة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم! وهذه خرافة وكذبة، فمن رفع عيسى عليه السلام انقطع الوحي، حتى  بعث الله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، والفترة هي خمسمائة وسبعون سنة أو  وتسع وستون سنة. قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ عَلَى  فَتْرَةٍ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلا  نَذِيرٍ  [المائدة:19] حتى لا تقولوا: ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير، حتى لا  تحتجوا علينا وتقولوا: كيف تعذبنا وما أرسلت إلينا من رسول يبشر ولا ينذر؟   فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ  [المائدة:19]وهو محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، بشير يبشر من؟ هل يبشر الفساق والفجار والظلمة والمشركين؟ ونذير لمن؟  هل للمؤمنين الربانيين الصالحين؟ لا، يبشر أهل الإيمان والتقوى، وينذر أهل  الشرك والمعاصي، والله أسأل أن يجعلنا من أهل التبشير،  وَاللَّهُ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  [المائدة:19].وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه.                                                             
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (6)  
الحلقة (318)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (14)


تاريخ بني إسرائيل حافل بالكفر والصدود، ومخالفة أنبيائهم وعصيانهم  لأوامرهم، ومن ذلك أن موسى ذكرهم بفضل الله عليهم بإرسال الرسل إليهم  وجعلهم ملوكاً، ثم أمرهم أن يدخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لهم،  فأخذوا يجادلونه ويتعللون بعدم قدرتهم على قتال من فيها من الجبارين، ولما  أن أخبرهم بأن الله ناصرهم ومؤيدهم، زاد نفورهم وإعراضهم وأخبروا نبي الله  أن يذهب ليقاتل وحده مع ربه، فحرمها الله عليهم، وضرب عليهم التيه أربعين  سنة جزاء عنادهم وعتوهم.                     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا  هذا الأمل يا ولي المؤمنين ويا متولي الصالحين. ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة  المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات المباركات:أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ  مُلُوكًا وَآتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  يَا  قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  وَلا تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ   *   قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَنْ  نَدْخُلَهَا حَتَّى يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا  دَاخِلُونَ   *  قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ  فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا  دَامُوا فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ   *  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا نَفْسِي وَأَخِي  فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   *  قَالَ  فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي  الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:20-26].                               
** فوائد ذكر قصة موسى عليه السلام مع قومه من بني إسرائيل                                                                                                   * *
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذه الحادثة ثبتت وصحت،  أثبتها الله عز وجل وصححها، أنزل بها كتابه ووضعها بين يدي رسوله والمؤمنين  تتلى إلى يوم القيامة، وفوائدها:أولاً: والله إن هذا القرآن لكلام الله  وتنزيله؛ إذ لا يقدر على هذا إلا هو.ثانياً: والله إن من نزل عليه هذا  الكلام لن يكون إلا رسول الله، فهي تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً  رسول الله.ثالثاً: التسلية والتعزية لما يعانيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم من عجرفة اليهود وصلفهم ومكرهم وخداعهم.رابعاً: ليعرف المؤمنون أنهم  يواجهون قوماً بهتاً أهل مكر وأهل هبوط وسقوط، ليعرفوا كيف يسوسونهم أو  يعيشون معهم.وأعظم من هذا: ازدياد طاقة الإيمان في قلوب المؤمنين، ليواصلوا  مسيرتهم إلى دار السلام أصفياء أطهاراً، لا إثم ولا ذنب ولا غش ولا خداع،  ولا كفر ولا شرك ولا باطل.هذه ثمرة القصص، قال تعالى:  لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ  فُؤَادَكَ  [الفرقان:32] القصص يقصه من أنباء الرسل على رسولنا لأجل فوائد  عظيمة، لكن من أبرزها تثبيت القلوب على الإيمان والصبر على طاعة الرحمن عز  وجل.                                                                      
** ذكر سبب تسمية موسى عليه السلام                                                                                                   * *
                                فهيا بنا نقضي هذه الدقائق مع بني إسرائيل. قال تعالى:   وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى  أي: اذكر يا رسولنا، واذكروا أيها المؤمنون لتستفيدوا  ولتنتفعوا بما تسمعون وتقرءون  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ   [المائدة:20] هذا موسى بن عمران عليه السلام، أبوه اسمه عمران. وقد عرفتم  موشي ديان عليه لعائن الرحمن، هو الذي حطمنا وغزانا في فلسطين، فموشى مركب  من الماء والشجر، الماء (مو)، و(شا) الشجر، سبحان الله! لأن موسى عليه  السلام أوحى الله إلى أمه إذا هي وضعته أن تضعه في صندوق من خشب يسمى  بالتابوت وتلقيه في النيل؛ لأن رجال فرعون كانوا يتتبعون كل امرأة من بني  إسرائيل تلد، فإن كانت ولدت أنثى تركوها، وإن ولدت ذكراً قتلوه، لماذا؟ لأن  رجال السياسة العميان قالوا لـفرعون : هؤلاء لهم أصل ولهم شرف ومجد قديم،  فسوف يطالبون في يوم من الأيام بالحكم، وهم الذين يسقط عرشك على أيديهم،  فماذا نصنع؟ قال: اذبحوا الأطفال وأبقوا النساء، فالنساء الإسرائيليات  خادمات يعملن، والذكور يذبحون كذا سنة، ثم قال رجال الاقتصاد أيضاً: الآن  اليد العاملة تنقطع، إذا ذبحنا أولاد بني إسرائيل فمن سيخدم؟ من يحرث؟ من  يزرع؟ فماذا تصنعون؟ قال كبراؤهم: نبقي على الذكور سنة بعد سنة، فعاماً  نذبح الأولاد وعاماً نتركهم انتفاعاً بهم، فالعام الذي كان عام العفو ولد  فيه هارون شقيق موسى، والعام الذي فيه الإعدام والذبح ولد موسى، فأوحى الله  إلى أم موسى:  أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي  الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ  وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [القصص:7]، قالت العلماء: أية بلاغة  تسموا إلى هذا المستوى؟ بشرى أولاً بضمانة أن يجعله من الأنبياء والمرسلين  في كلمة واحدة في جملة  إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [القصص:7]، إذاً قوله: (أرضعيه) يريد أن ترضعه اللبأ،  واللبأ اللبن الأول الذي يتجمع في الثدي عند الولادة، وهذا اللبأ يلزمها  إرضاعه، فلو أنها مطلقة وقالت: لا أرضعه، أو أبوه عدوي؛ فإنه يلزمها القضاء  بأن ترضعه رغم أنفها الرضعات الأولى رضعات اللبأ، فإذا أرضعته ذاك اللبأ  الذي يتجمد فحينئذ لها ألا ترضعه، أما هذا فإلزاماً، بدليل الآية:  أَنْ  أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ  [القصص:7]  أي: في البحر أو النهر أو الماء،  وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا  رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  [القصص:7].فعبثت به  الأمواج أمواج الماء، فعثر عليه بعض خادمات القصر تحت الماء والشجر؛ لأن  النيل على طرفيه الأشجار لا سيما في ذلك الزمن، فقيل فيه إذاً: موشي: ماء  وشا، وجد بين الماء والشجر فسمي موشى.                                                                     
** فضل موسى عليه السلام بتكليمه ربه بغير واسطة                                                                                                   * *
                                هذا موسى الكليم فاز بأن كلمه الله كفاحاً وجهاً لوجه بلا  واسطة، وفي الأرض لا في السماء، فسمي وعرف بالكليم، قال تعالى:  وَكَلَّمَ  اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا  [النساء:164] دفعاً لما يقال من أنه مجاز أو  غير ذلك، وقال: يا رب! أكلامك أسمع أم كلام رسول؟ قال: بل كلامي يا موسى،  ومن ثم تاقت نفسه لأن يرى الله عز وجل، فقال:  رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ  إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنْ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنْ  اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي  [الأعراف:143] أنت أعجز من أن  تراني، ما تستطيع، ما عندك القدرة في مقلتيك على أن تراني، الملائكة لا  تراه، فكيف تستطيع أن ترى الذي هو نور السماوات والأرض؟ ولكن الله رحمة  بموسى وشفقة عليه وتحقيقاً لطلبه ورغبته قال: يا موسى! انظر إلى الجبل  أمامك، فإن استقر في مكانه وثبت بعد أن أتجلى له فإنك تقوى على رؤيتي،  وتجلى الله للجبل وظهر له، فتفتت الجبل وأصبح غباراً، ما إن رأى موسى الجبل  وقد تفتت حتى أغمي عليه وصعق.ولا ننسى أن المصطفى النبي الخاتم صلى الله  عليه وسلم كلمه ربه أيضاً كفاحاً وبلا واسطة ولكن في الملكوت الأعلى، حتى  إن جبريل الرائد لما أراد الله أن يتكلم مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف  جبريل، قال الرسول: معنا يا جبريل! قال: ما منا إلا له مقام معلوم، تقدم  وحدك أنت، فمشى حتى انتهى إلى موطن موضع سمع فيه صريف الأقلام، وكلمه الله  عز وجل كفاحاً، وفرض عليه الصلوات الخمس، وتردد عليه خمس مرات.                                                                      
** تذكير موسى عليه السلام قومه بنعم الله تعالى عليهم                                                                                                   * *
                                قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ  [المائدة:20]  قومه بنو إسرائيل، أولاد إسحاق بن يعقوب بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام؛ إذ  كانوا يعيشون في الديار المصرية، وسبب ذلك معروف عندنا في التاريخ، وهو أن  يعقوب عليه السلام انتقل إلى مصر، وهو إسرائيل، ومعنى إسرائيل: عبد الله أو  عبد الرحمن، عبد منسوب إلى الله عز وجل، كما عندنا: عبد الله أو عبد  الرحمن، فإسرائيل هو يعقوب عليه السلام، ونزل في هذه الحادثة قرآن يقرأ في  سورة يوسف عليه السلام، وكان من نتاج ذلك أن انتقل بنو إسرائيل إلى الديار  المصرية، من أرض فلسطين أرض القدس إلى الديار المصرية، وتعرفون كيف ملك  يوسف تلك البلاد وهو نبي الله ورسوله، ثم خرج الملك من يد أولاد يوسف وبني  إسرائيل، وحكم فرعون والفراعنة.إذاً: فموسى قومه هم أولاد إسرائيل الذين  تجمعوا في مصر وبلغ عددهم يوم خروجهم من مصر إلى أرض القدس ستمائة ألف،  وهذا العدد في ذلك الزمان عدد كبير جداً.فموسى عليه السلام لما نصره الله  على فرعون وغرق فرعون وجنده، وخرج موسى مع بني إسرائيل وكانوا قرابة مائة  ألف متجهين إلى الشرق إلى أرض القدس، هنا وصلوا قريباً من أرض القدس،  اجتازوا سيناء، فقال موسى لقومه يذكرهم بنعمة الله عليهم:  يَا قَوْمِ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:20] حتى تشكروا، وهذه  الكلمة نكررها ونقول: يا أبناءنا، يا نساء المؤمنات! الذي ما يذكر النعمة  بقلبه ولا بلسانه لا يمكنه أن يشكرها، أحببنا أم كرهنا، إذا لم تذكر يا عبد  الله نعمة الله عليك فإنك لا تشكرها، فواجبنا أن نذكر نعم الله علينا التي  في أجسادنا وفي أبنائنا وفي وجودنا، والله عز وجل علمنا في خطابه لبني  إسرائيل: يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم.. يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا  نعمة الله عليكم.. في آيات عديدة، وقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ  يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  [المائدة:11] في آيات كثيرة، والذين  لا يشكرون الله هم الذين لا يذكرن نعمه.هل أدركتم هذه الحقيقة؟ الذي لا  يذكر نعمة الله عليه والله لا يشكر، فكر في الطعام الذي بين يديك تأكله، من  خلقه؟ ومن أوجده؟ تقول: الله، فقل: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله. من أقامك؟ وكيف  استطعت أن تقوم، وكيف تمشي؟ من أقدرك على هذا؟ الله. إذاً: الحمد لله.  وهكذا في كل جزئيات الحياة من ذكر شكر ومن نسي وترك كفر.ها هو موسى عليه  السلام يقول:  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:20] إذ  كنتم مستعمرين مستعبدين مستغلين مستخدمين، فأنجاكم وسودكم وحرركم، وهذه  الآن تقال للمسلمين: أيها المسلمون من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا! اذكروا  نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم مستعمرين لبريطانيا وهولندا وفرنسا وإيطاليا  وأسبانيا، مستذلين مستضعفين مهانين مؤخرين، فمن أنقذكم؟ الله. اذكروا هذا  تشكروه بألسنتكم وقلوبكم بطاعتكم له واتباعكم لهديه. هل المسلمون يذكرون  هذا؟ هل خطب خطيب من الرؤساء والمسئولين وقال: هيا نذكر نعمة الله علينا؛  منذ كذا سنة كنا مستعبدين مستغلين مستعمرين، والآن حررنا الله وأنقذنا،  فهيا نعبد الله عز وجل ونشكره؟                                                                     
** معنى قوله تعالى: (إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء وجعلكم ملوكاً وآتاكم ما لم يؤت أحداً من العالمين)                                                                                                   * *
                                ثم بين جزءاً من هذه النعمة فقال:  إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ  أَنْبِيَاءَ  [المائدة:20] البابليون والآخرون في الشرق والغرب محرومون من  النبوة والأنبياء، وأنتم فيكم أنبياء، يكاد أن يكون في كل بيت نبي، أنبياء  عديدون، بلغنا أنهم كانوا يقتلون سبعين نبياً في يوم واحد،  إِذْ جَعَلَ  فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا  [المائدة:20] هل كل واحد ملك؟  ما هو بمعقول هذا، الملك واحد، والأمة التي يملكها أمة؛ إذاً: ليس معناه  أنه جعل كل واحد ملكاً، هذا لا يقال ولا يقبل، والله ما أراده الله، وإنما  جعلكم ملوكاً أي: جعل منكم وفيكم الملوك.وتعرفون مملكة سليمان كانت من أقصى  الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب، وقبل سليمان والده داود ملك، وقبل داود غيره ملك،  جعل تعالى في بني إسرائيل ملوكاً، فموسى عليه السلام يذكرهم بذلك وبما يأتي  بعد ذلك من نعم الله عليهم.والكلمة المأثورة عن الصحابة والسلف الصالح هي:  أن من ملك داراً يسكنها، وزوجة يسكن إليها، وخادماً يساعده على أمور دنياه  فهو ملك. إذاً: فجلنا ملوك، فهيا نشكر الله تعالى، على الأقل نقول: الحمد  لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله. وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا وَآتَاكُمْ   [المائدة:20] وأعطاكم  مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   [المائدة:20]، المراد من العالمين عالمو زمنهم، تلك الفترة التي كان فيها  البابليون والأقباط، فكانوا هم أشرف الناس على الإطلاق بما آتاهم من الملك  والعلم والنبوة وما إلى ذلك،  وَآتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [المائدة:20] لأنهم أنبياء أحفاد الأنبياء وأولاد المرسلين،  هؤلاء كلهم أولاد إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام.ذكرهم موسى بنعمة الله  عليهم من أجل أن يطيعوا الله ورسوله، أن يستقيموا على منهج الله، أن ترتفع  معنوياتهم، أن تذهب الخرافات من أذهانهم، أن تذهب الشهوات والتكالب عليها  في دنياهم، يقول: أنتم على مستوى رفيع وأمة ممتازة مختارة في العالم، لستم  كغيركم.وهذا -والله- صادق فينا لو كنا مستقيمين، وقد عرفنا من قبل رسولنا  صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا لو أخذنا مسلماً ووضعناه في كفة ميزان، وأتينا  باليابان والأمريكان وأوروبا الشرق والغرب وكل الكافرين ووضعناهم في كفة  والله لرجحت كفة هذا المؤمن، فهل قيمتنا لبياض وجوهنا، لطول أجسامنا، لكثرة  صنائعنا؟ لا، فقط لإيماننا بالله ولقائه، لمعرفتنا بربنا وحبنا له ورغبتنا  فيما عنده، وسعينا المتواصل للحصول على رضاه وجواره الكريم، ولكن غفلنا  وغفّلونا، ونسينا وأنسونا، وأبعدونا وأعرضوا بنا بعيداً عن هذه الحقائق.                                                                     
** الاستقامة على أمر الله تعالى طريق الأفضلية على العالمين                                                                                                   * *
                                يقول تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ  وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا وَآتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ  الْعَالَمِينَ  [المائدة:20] أي: عالمي زمانهم، كانوا أفضل الشعوب والأمم،  والآن والله لو استقمنا على الإسلام لكنا أفضل العالمين ولا فخر، ولآتانا  الله ما لم يؤت أحداً من العالمين، لكن إعراضنا وإبعادهم لنا عن معين  الهداية والكمال -وهو الإسلام- كاد يسوينا بهم، ولكن لا بأس أن نذكر  إخواننا السعوديين بالذات، ماذا تقولون عنهم؟ والله لقد آتانا الله ما لم  يؤت أحداً من العالمين: الأمن، والطهر، والصفاء، والشريعة الإسلامية  والاعتزاز بها، والمآذن مملوءة بذكر الله والدعوة إلى الله، وإخواننا في  العالم محرومون من هذا كله.فهيا نذكر لنشكر، والحال أننا ما نذكر ولا نشكر،  هذا لسان الحال، هل رأيتمونا ذاكرين لهذه النعم؟ أبداً، قل من يذكرها.وقد  علمنا أن الله عز وجل أنه إذا أنعم على عبد بنعمة ولم يشكره سلبها، سنة لا  تتبدل:  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  [المائدة:20]، وفي ذلك قول  الله تعالى:  وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ  [إبراهيم:7] تأذن كالمؤذن على  المنارة، أعلن رسمياً  لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ  كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7].قال العقلاء: اللهم إنا  نعوذ بك من السلب بعد العطاء، لا عذاب أشد من هذا، كان بالأمس يمشي على  الأرض بعينيه يبصر النملة وما فوقها، وإذا به يفقد بصره في ساعة واحدة،  فكيف حاله؟ سلبت النعمة، كان بالأمس آمناً مستقراً هادئ البال يبيت على  فراشه ولا يخاف إلا الله، فأصبح يفزع ويطارد في كل مكان، أية حالة أسوأ من  هذه الحالة؟  لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ  إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ  [إبراهيم:7].فهيا نشكر الله أولاً بقلوبنا  فنعترف بنعم الله علينا، ثانياً: بألسنتنا لا نفتر، نذكر: الحمد لله إنا في  خير، الحمد لله إنا في عافية، الحمد لله إننا تحت راية لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله.ثالثاً: ألا نجاهر بمعصية تغضب ربنا عز وجل، ولا نسمح لابن  ولا لأب ولا لزوجة ولا لواحد أن يجاهر بمعصيته في أرض الطهر ودار الصفاء،  فهل بلغنا؟ بلغوا، أعينونا. من أراد أن يعصي الله يا أبنائي فليخرج من هذه  الديار، ما يعصي الله في ديار الإيمان والطهر تحت راية لا إله إلا الله، من  أراد أن يعيش على الخرافة والضلالة وعبادة الأوثان فليرحل، ولينزل بديار  أخرى تقبل ذلك منه، من أراد أن يشرب الحشيش ويروج الباطل فليرحل، من أراد  أن يستبيح الزنا والربا فليخرج من ديار الإيمان وليفعل ذلك حيث شاء، حتى لا  تسلب نعمة الله.                                                                      
** تذكير السعوديين بنعمة التوحيد                                                                                                   * *
                                اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم يا معشر السعوديين، هذه الراية ما  رفرفت في أرض ولا تحت سماء إلا في دياركم، أليس كذلك؟ تحمل: لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما معنى هذا يا عبد العزيز تغمدك  الله برحمته؟ قال: رفعنا هذه الراية وكتبنا فيها هذه الكلمة، هذه الأرض  التي تظللها هذه الراية لا يعبد فيها إلا الله، فهدم القباب والقبور وقطع  الأشجار والأوثان، وطهر هذه الأرض؛ إذ لا يعبد فيها إلا الله.و(محمد رسول  الله) إلى ماذا ترمز؟ أنه لا يتابع ولا يقلد ولا يمشى وراء أحد إلا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا مذهبية ولا طائفية ولا قبلية، محمد فقط هو  الذي يمشى وراءه ويتابع.عرف العدو هذا وهو يعمل ليلاً ونهاراً على إسقاط  هذه الراية، وويل للذين يمدون أعناقهم ويساعدونه على فتنته وضلاله ومحنته،  ويل لهم، أولئك العصاة المذنبون المنغمسون في الجرائم والموبقات، مستورون  عن أعين الناس وهم يعملون لصالح الشيطان وأعوانه.ونحن الذين لسنا  بالسعوديين نعيش في الهند والسند وأسبانيا وإيطاليا أليست علينا مسئولية؟  أليست هذه ديار الله؟ أليس هذا حرم رسول الله وتلك بلد الله، وهذه راية لا  إله إلا الله؟ هل يجوز لنا أن ننقد ونطعن ونسب ونشتم ونساعد أعداء الإسلام  على تمزيق هذه الراية؟بعض الغافلين يقول: كيف هذا؟ فنقول: لا يجوز لك يا  ابن الإسلام أن تقول في أي مؤمن أو مؤمنة كلمة سوء: يا زاني، أو يا فاجر أو  يا لائط.. والله ما يجوز، وإن أردت أن تنصح ففي خلوة، أما أن تسب وتشتم  وتقول: يجوز؛ فهذا والله ما يجوز، كيف يجوز في بلد راية لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله، والعدو يعمل على تمزيقها وإسقاطها، ومع الأسف شاهدنا  وعايشنا وعرفنا وسمعنا بهذه النعم، ليس هناك من يحمد الله على هذه البقية  أو يشكر أبداً، الكل يريد أن تزول، وهم لا يشعرون أين يذهبون، أهكذا تشكر  النعم؟ قال تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ   [المائدة:20] يذكرهم كما نذكر نحن،  اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا وَآتَاكُمْ مَا  لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ  [المائدة:20].                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          ثم قال لهم:  يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ   [المائدة:21]، هم خرجوا من مصر من طريق البحر الأحمر ومشوا في سيناء، والآن  هم في طريقهم إلى القدس حيث كادوا يصلون إليها،  ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ  الْمُقَدَّسَةَ  [المائدة:21]، الأرض المقدسة هي أرض القدس من الفرات إلى  البحر الأبيض إلى سيناء، هذه المنطقة، ومعنى (مقدسة) مطهرة، أرض قدس: أرض  طهر، يجب أن يدوم فيها الطهر ولا يكون فيها الخبث؛ لأنها أرض أنزل الله  فيها إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب والأنبياء والمرسلين،  ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ  الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  [المائدة:21]، كتب لهم أن  يعيشوا فيها وأن يعبدوا الله عز وجل عليها، واختارهم لذلك اختياراً  ربانياً.وكانت تلك الأرض حينئذ يحكمها العمالقة الكنعانيون من أولاد كنعان ،  جبابرة مشركون، هم الذين يملكون أرض القدس من حماة إلى نهر الأردن إلى  سيناء، في هذا الظرف خاصة كان موسى يخاطبهم؛ إذ خرج ببني إسرائيل من مصر  إلى أرض القدس، أرض آبائهم وأجدادهم.فقال:  يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ  الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى  أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ  [المائدة:21] لا تنهزموا، لا  ترجعوا إلى الوراء مهزومين، الثبات وجهاً لوجه مع العدو إلى أن تنتصروا.هذا  هو القائد الأعظم، فماذا قال لأمته وجيشه؟ ما كانت جيوشاً نظامية، بل كلهم  جيش واحد في أيديهم الرماح أو السيوف، قال لهم:  وَلا تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى  أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا  [المائدة:21] ترجعون  خَاسِرِينَ   [المائدة:21] لأنفسكم ولدولتكم ولكل ما عندكم.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا يا موسى إن فيها قوماً جبارين وإنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           فأجابوه قائلين:  يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ   [المائدة:23] الجبارون جمع جبار: الذي يجبر الناس على فعله وما يريده،   إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا حَتَّى  يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ   [المائدة:22] مجانين هؤلاء فهل سييخرجون بالسحر؟! بمعنى: ادع الله أن  يخرجهم وإذا أخرجهم سندخل! فاليهود أحياناً يهبطون هبوطاً عجباً، قالوا: لن  ندخلها ما داموا فيها حتى يخرجوا منها، وهو يقول لهم: ادخلوها بسلاحكم  بقوتكم طرداً لهؤلاء المعتدين الظلمة على أرض القدس،  فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا  مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ  [المائدة:22] أهكذا يقال للقائد؟ هل قيل هذا  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ في أية غزوة أو معركة أو سرية؟ هذا ابتلاء  وامتحان، لو شاء الله لما خلقهم أو لأماتهم في لحظة.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال رجلان من الذين يخافون أنعم الله عليهما ادخلوا عليهم الباب...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
            قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ  فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ  [المائدة:23]، قال رجلان من الذين يخافون الله عز وجل وعقابه  ونقمه وهما يوشع بن نون وكالب بن يوفنا ، هؤلاء من النقباء الاثني عشر، وقد  تقدم لنا قول الله عز وجل:  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا وَقَالَ  اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ  [المائدة:12] الآيات.فموسى عليه السلام لحكمته  وسعة علمه -وكيف لا وهو يتلقى المعرفة عن الله- اختار من قبائل اليهود اثني  عشر رجلاً من أفضلهم، وقال: ادخلوا بأية طريقة: تبيعون التمر، تشترون  الماء، تعملون كذا، وأطلعونا على أسرار تلك الدولة وعن قواتها ومدى موقفها  منا في القتال، وهذا لا بد منه، فأولئك الاثنا عشر رجلاً انهزم منهم عشرة،  شاهدوا ما أرعبهم وخوفهم وهزمهم، فجاءوا يهرفون بما لا يعرفون، وقالوا: ما  نستطيع قتال هؤلاء أبداً، وقد ذكر القرطبي قصصاً في هذا، حتى إن منهم من  قال: إنه قد أخذني عملاق ووضعني في جيبه، وأتى بي إلى بيته ووضعني بين  أطفاله يلعبون بي! وذكرنا في التفسير أن هتلر فعل هذا الفعل في الحرب  العالمية الثانية، هتلر نفخ هذه الروح في أوروبا فانهزمت، واحتل في خمسة  عشر يوماً منطقة كاملة، أدخل فرنسا تحت قدمه، حتى كان يقال: إذا وجدت  سيجارة في الشارع فانتبه أن تنفجر فيك! فهول الدنيا لتخويف الناس، فانهزمت  الجيوش بهذه الطريقة، والله العظيم! أصاب الرعب أوروبا واحتل مناطق كثيرة  في نصف شهر بهذه الروح: التهويل.والشاهد عندنا أن هؤلاء العشرة هم الذين  بددوا طاقة بني إسرائيل وهزموهم معنوياً، فقالوا: لن ندخلها أبداً ما داموا  فيها، لأنهم أعلموهم أن وصفهم كذا وكذا وكذا، ومن تكلم بكلمة تصعق أنت  عنده، فقالوا: كيف نقاتلهم يا موسى؟ ما نستطيع، فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا  هاهنا قاعدون. إلى هذا الحد! قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا  [المائدة:23] ما هلكوا كالعشرة الآخرين، ما  هبطوا، بقي إيمانهم ونورهم وفهمهم ووعيهم، فماذا قالا هذان الرجلان؟ قالا:   ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ  [المائدة:23] باب القدس، والباب اسم جنس  لأبواب المدينة، إذا دخلتم مفاجئين لهم الباب هزمتموهم، هذه هي المباغتة  التي هي إلى الآن أنفع ما تكون في الحرب، وهذا ما حصل بعد أربعين سنة حيث  قاد الجيش يوشع بن نون بعد موت موسى وهارون ودخل البلاد بهذه الطريقة،  فاجأهم،  ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ  غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   [المائدة:23] هذه كلمة الرجلين الكريمين من الاثني عشر، الذين ما ذهبت  عقولهما ولا ذابت في تلك الترهات والأباطيل.                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا يا موسى إنا لن ندخلها أبداً ما داموا فيها ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  قَالُوا  [المائدة:24] معتذرين  يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا  لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا دَامُوا فِيهَا  [المائدة:24] حتى يخرج  العمالقة، فهل هذا الكلام يقوله العقلاء؟!  لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا  دَامُوا فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ  [المائدة:24] عجرفة، سقوط، هبوط، اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا واتركنا  فنحن قاعدون.وهذه النفسية وهذه العقلية موجودة عندهم إلى الآن، عاشر  اليهود وجالسهم تجد أشياء من هذا النوع إلى الآن وتعجب من عقولهم، يتوارثون  هذا!  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   [المائدة:24].                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال رب إني لا أملك إلا نفسي وأخي فافرق بيننا وبين القوم الفاسقين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           فماذا قال موسى؟ قال:  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا  نَفْسِي  [المائدة:25] فقط  وَأَخِي  [المائدة:25] لا يملك إلا نفسه،   فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:25]، ما  بقي أمل في أن يقاتلوا أو يدخلوا أو ينتصروا، انكشفت عورتهم وهبطوا بعد أن  قالوا:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   [المائدة:24]، انتهى أمرهم، فما كان إلا أن قال:  رَبِّ إِنِّي لا  أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا نَفْسِي وَأَخِي  [المائدة:25] أيضاً لا يملك إلا نفسه،  وهو أخوه هارون،  فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   [المائدة:25].فأجاب الرحمن بقوله:  فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:26].وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (7)  
الحلقة (319)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (15)


الحسد جريمة عظيمة وذلك لما يترتب عليها من الآثار السيئة، ومن ذلك ما قام  به قابيل من قتله لأخيه هابيل لما حسده على قبول قربانه الذي قدم، فكانت  أول جريمة قتل على وجه الأرض، وصارت سنة القتل جارية في بني آدم، فكلما قتل  إنسان إنساناً على مدى الدهر انبعثت هذه السنة، وحمل ابن آدم الأول من  الإثم مثل ما يحمله القاتل.                     
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله  كتابه القرآن العظيم، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! في الدرس  السابق من التفسير أخذنا هذه الآيات فنسمع تلاوتها أولاً، ثم نقف على  نتائجها الطيبة رجاء أن ينفعنا الله تعالى بها.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم.  قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا  لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا حَتَّى يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا  فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ   *  قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا  دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ  كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا  أَبَدًا مَا دَامُوا فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا  هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   *  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلَّا نَفْسِي  وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   *  قَالَ  فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي  الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:22-26].هذا  الموقف الذي وقفه بنو إسرائيل لا يقفه ذو علم وبصيرة، وذو إيمان ويقين، وهو  أنهم قالوا:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ [المائدة:24] هل يصدر هذا عن مؤمن عالم عارف بربه؟ هذه كلمة كفر  إذا تعمدها العبد، ولكنهم جهال، إنه الجهل والهبوط والسقوط ولا لوم ولا  عتاب، عاشوا أجيالاً تحت فرعون يسومهم الخسف والعذاب، فكيف يعرفون؟ كيف  يعلمون؟ كيف يرتقون بآدابهم وأخلاقهم؟هذه نتائج البعد عن الله وكتابه  وشرعه، فلا عجب أن يتعجرفوا هذه العجرفة ويقولوا لنبيهم:  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ  وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ [المائدة:24].قال تعالى:   قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ  فِي الأَرْضِ فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ [المائدة:26].هذه  العقوبة التي عاقبهم الله بها، وهي أنهم يقضون أربعين سنة في تيهان، لا  ينزلون منزلاً حتى يخرجوا منه، يتنقلون في صحراء سيناء أربعين سنة، ولولا  منة الله ولطفه ورحمته عليهم حيث أنزل عليهم الغمام والمن والسلوى لكانوا  يهلكون، ولكن بركة موسى وأخيه ويوشع وكالب ، بركة أولئك الصالحين نفعتهم  بإذن الله، ثم لما مات هذا الجيل الهابط الساقط ونبتت نابتة صالحة فربيت في  حجور الصالحين فتح الله عليهم ودخلوا أرض القدس وسادوا فيها وملكوا  وحكموا.                                                                 
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا يا موسى إنا لن ندخلها  أبداً ما داموا فيها... ) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                               * *
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: بيان جبن اليهود وسوء أدبهم مع ربهم  وأنبيائهم ]، لو كانوا علماء فهل سيقولون ذلك القول؟ لو كانوا شجعاناً  أبطالاً فهل سيحجمون ويتأخرون ولا يقاتلون والله معهم وموسى يقودهم؟[  ثانياً: وجوب البراءة من أهل الفسق ]، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يتبرأ من  الفسق وأهله، ولا ينضم إليهم ولا يساندهم ولا يرضى عنهم، وإلا انتقل الفسق  إليه وأصبح خليقة من أخلاقه وهلك مع الهالكين.[ وجوب البراءة من أهل الفسق  ببغض عملهم وتركهم لنقمة الله تعالى تنزل بهم ]؛ إذ قال تعالى:  فَلا  تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  [المائدة:26]، لا تحزن ولا تكرب  واتركهم لله ينتقم منهم. ومن هم الفاسقون؟ الذين خرجوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله  وعاشوا بعيدين عن شرع الله، هؤلاء يتحطمون ويخسرون، فموالاتهم والأسف  عليهم والحزن على ما يصيبهم ليس من شأن المؤمنين؛ لأن الله قال لنبيه موسى:   فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ [المائدة:26].[ ثالثاً: حرمة  الحزن والتأسف على الفاسقين والظالمين إذا حلت بهم العقوبة الإلهية جزاء  فسقهم وظلمهم لأنفسهم ولغيرهم ].ولو نظرنا إلى حال المسلمين فسنجد البلاء  ينزل بهم والمحن والإحن والويلات، فهل نحزن ونكرب؟ لا نحزن ولا نكرب؛ لأنهم  ظلموا أنفسهم وتعرضوا لعذاب الله،  لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا  أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ  [النساء:123]، فبدل أن نكرب ونحزن ندعوهم إلى أن يستقيموا على منهج الله،  ندعوهم إلى أن يتوبوا إلى ربهم ليرفع البلاء عنهم، أما أن نكرب ونحزن لما  أصابهم الله به بسبب فسقهم فهذا يتنافى مع توجيه الله لموسى؛ إذ قال:  فَلا  تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ [المائدة:26].فلنحذر الفسق يا عباد  الله، لا نخرج عن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله ونحن أحرار غير مكرهين ولا ملزمين،  فلنلزم باب الله نقرعه، نؤمن بما أمرنا أن نؤمن به وننهض بما أمرنا أن  ننهض به، ونتخلى ونتجنب كل ما من شأنه أنه يبغضه تعالى ولا يريده.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (واتل عليهم نبأ ابني آدم بالحق إذ قربا قرباناً ...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           والآن مع هذه الآيات الجليلة العظيمة، فاسمعوا تلاوتها، وتأملوا  لتفهموا كلام الله، لو كان آباؤنا وإخواننا يدرسون القرآن هكذا كل ليلة  لعلموا كل ما فيه، لكن هجروه هجراناً كاملاً، ولا يقول أحد: قال الله،  ويقرءونه على الموتى، يقرأ السورة من أولها إلى آخرها ما يعرف حكماً فيها،  ولا هداية؛ لأنه ما رغب في ذلك ولا قصده ولا أراده ولا دعي إليه ولا جلس  ليسمع ذلك ويتعلمه، كأنه لغة أجنبية يسمعها، وهذا عرفناه ومعروف.قال تعالى:   وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا  قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ  قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ   *  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا  بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ  فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ   *   فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ   *  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ  لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَا  أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْأَةَ  أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ  [المائدة:27-31].كلام من هذا؟ هذا  كلام الله، فكيف وصلنا؟ من طريق كتابه ورسوله، فهل البشرية تعرف هذا غير  أهل الإسلام والقرآن؟ يقول تعالى:  وَاتْلُ  [المائدة:27] يا رسولنا، يا  نبينا، هذا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعنى (اتل): اقرأ، فعلى من  يقرأ؟ على الذين تآمروا على قتله من بني النضير، على أعدائه الألداء  وخصومه الأشداء اليهود الذين كشف النقاب عن حالهم، وأراهم مواقفهم والعياذ  بالله. وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ  [المائدة:27] يا رسولنا، وكانوا بالمدينة  يسمعون، يجلسون مع الرسول ويسمعون القرآن أيضاً،  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ  نَبَأَ  [المائدة:27] والنبأ: الخبر العظيم، ما كل خبر يقال فيه: نبأ إلا  إذا كان ذا شأن عظيم. وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ   [المائدة:27]، ولدي آدم، وهما هابيل وقابيل ، وعرفنا اسميهما بالوحي  الإلهي، أخبر بذلك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهابيل وقابيل هما ابنا آدم  أبي البشر، أول إنسان هبط إلى هذه الأرض مع زوجه، خلقه الله في الملكوت  الأعلى، في الجنة دار السلام، ثم لما عصى أبعده من دار النعيم إلى دار  الابتلاء والعذاب والشقاء.اقرأ عليهم يا رسولنا  نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ  بِالْحَقِّ  [المائدة:27] النبأ بالحق الذي لا يمكن أن يتطرق إليه كذب أو  باطل؛ لأن الله هو الذي أنزله بالحق، فهو ملازم مصاحب له.                               
** معنى القربان وبيان ما قرباه                                                                                                   * *
                                 إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا  [المائدة:27] أي: قرب كل واحد  منهما قرباناً، والقربان ما يتقرب به إلى الله من الطاعات والعبادات،  القربان: ما يقربك إلى الله، تقدم شيئاً لوجه الله ليرضى عنك ويقبلك، تتقرب  به إليه لتكون من المقربين، وهل أنتم تتقربون؟ جلوسنا هذا قربان، من جاء  ليسمع الهدى ويسمع كلام الله، وأراد أن يتقرب إلى الله، وهذا هو  القربان.أعلمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر هذا القربان: أن قابيل  كان عنده زرع فاختار الفاسد منه، والسيئ والذي ما يصلح، قالوا: ورأى سنبلة  طيبة فأكلها أيضاً، لما قدم ذاك النصيب من السنبل تقرب به إلى الله، وشاهد  فيه السنبلة ذات حب سمين فأكلها، فهذا قرب قرباناً،  فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ  أَحَدِهِمَا  [المائدة:27]، قربان هابيل تقبله الله؛ لأنه كان بطبيب نفس  ورضا نفس، وحب التقرب إلى الله، ومن ماله الحلال، وقدمه لله عز وجل، وكانت  تأتي النار لتأكله، فما هناك من يتصدق عليه.إذاً: أرادا أن يتملقا إلى الله  ويتزلفا إليه، وفي وقتهما ما كان هناك فقراء ولا مساكين، هما أول من وجد،  فكيف يتقرب؟ يختار أحسن شيء ويقدمه لله، وتأتي نار فتأكله، وهذا كان حتى في  جهاد بني إسرائيل، فالغنائم ما تقسم عليهم كالمسلمين، ما أحلت لهم، تأتي  نار فتحرقها.                                                                     
** نفسية الحسد في كلام قابيل وإفصاح هابيل عن شرط قبول العمل                                                                                                   * *
                                إذاً:  فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا  [المائدة:27] أي: من  هابيل ،  وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ  [المائدة:27] وهو أخوه الثاني  قابيل .فحمله الحسد، وهو طبع إنساني وغريزة بشرية قل من يسلم منها، وإن  وجدت وعالجها العقلاء فإنها تزول ويبرأ العبد منها ويشفى، فقال له:   لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ  [المائدة:27]، كيف يتقبل الله قربانك -وكان قدم كبشاً-  وأنا لا يتقبل مني قرباني؟! إذاً: والله لأقتلنك. حمله على ذلك الحسد: كيف  ستنجح وأنا ما أنجح، دخلنا الامتحان فكيف أنت توظف وأنا لا أوظف، وهكذا من  هذا النوع.  لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ  [المائدة:27] هذه لام القسم: والله لأقتلنك.  فأجابه الأخ الكريم قائلاً:  إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ  [المائدة:27]، فلو كنت متقياً له لتقبل منك، تقبل مني لأني  من المتقين، ومن هم المتقون؟ المطيعون لله، الراغبون فيما عنده، المحبون  له، العاملون بكل ما يرضاه ويحبه، الذين يتقون سخطه، غضبه، عقابه بفعل ما  يحب أن يُفعل وبترك ما يحب أن يترك.وهذه الجملة ستبقى خالدة إلى يوم  القيامة:  إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [المائدة:27]،  فالفجار لو تصدقوا بالملايين ما ينفعهم، فحين تتصدق بالمال حرام هل يقبل  منك؟إذاً: إنما يتقبل الله دائماً وأبداً من المتقين، يتقبل منهم ما  يتقربون به إليه صلاة، وصياماً، وحجاً، وجهاداً، ورباطاً، وصدقات،  وأذكاراً، وتسبيحاً، ودعاء.. لا يتقبل إلا من المتقين، إما أن تكون منهم  وإلا فكل أعمالك مردودة عليك بنص هذه الآية:  إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ  مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  [المائدة:27] فهيا نكن من المتقين.                                                                                                        
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لئن بسطت إلي يدك لتقتلني ما أنا بباسط يدي إليك لأقتلك...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم قال له:  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي   [المائدة:28]؛ لأنه قال: لأقتلنك، فقال:  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ   [المائدة:28]، وبسط اليد مدها.  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ  لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ   [المائدة:28] لماذا؟  إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ   [المائدة:28] سبحان الله! أحداث مرت عليها آلاف السنين وننتفع بها نحن  كأنها نزلت علينا! لم لا أبسط يدي إليك لأقتلك؟ لأني أخاف الله رب  العالمين، وأنت لما كنت لا تخافه اقتل.ولا منافاة بين هذا وبين قول الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من مات دون ماله فهو شهيد )، فإنه يجوز أن تدافع عن  مالك حتى تموت وتقتل، ويجوز أن تفوض أمرك إلى الله ولا تقتل، فتقول للصائل:  خذ هذه البقرة أو هذه الشاة ولا تقتل.إذاً: قال:  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ  يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ  إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [المائدة:28]، من هم  العالمون؟ كل مخلوق هو عالم، العوالم علوية وسفلية كلها الله خالقها وهو  ربها، لكن إذا أطلق لفظ العالمين بهذا الجمع فيراد به العقلاء: الملائكة  والإنس والجن، وكل ما سوى الله تعالى عالم، أي: علامة على وجود الله تعالى،  فنحن الآن علامة على وجود خالق خلقنا، فنحن من العالمين.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إني أريد أن تبوء بإثمي وإثمك فتكون من أصحاب النار...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال:  إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ   [المائدة:29]، أريد أن تبوء بمعنى: ترجع، باء يبوء: إذا رجع، ترجع إلى  القيامة بإثمي وإثمك، إني أريد بعدم قتلك أن ترجع إلى الله بإثم قتلي  وبإثمك أنت الذي فعلته قبل قتلي، تعود بحملين من الآثام،  فَتَكُونَ مِنْ  أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ  [المائدة:29] هذه جملة  قالها تعالى وقالها هابيل :  وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ   [المائدة:29].قال:  إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبُوءَ  [المائدة:29] أن ترجع إلى  الله يوم القيامة وأنت حامل إثمين: إثمي أنا بقتلي، وإثمك أنت من الجرائم  والموبقات التي فعلتها،  فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ  [المائدة:29]  أي: أهلها الملازمين لها الذين لا يفارقونها؛ لأن النار عبارة عن عالم شقاء  من دخله فهو مصاحب له،  وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ  [المائدة:29] أي:  الخلود في النار جزاء الظالمين.                                                                  
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فطوعت له نفسه قتل أخيه فقتله فأصبح من الخاسرين)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ  فَقَتَلَهُ  [المائدة:30]. فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ  [المائدة:30]، من هي هذه  المجرمة الخبيثة المنتنة؟  نَفْسُهُ  [المائدة:30]، زينت له وهونت عليه أن  يقتله فقتله، لو كانت نفسه ما هي بمريضة ووقفت وقالت: كيف تقتل أخاك؟ كيف  تزهق روحاً؟ ما كان يقدم على هذا، لكن النفس هي ذاته.فهل عرفتم قيمة النفس  الآن أم لا؟ في العامة يقال: النفيسة، إنها النفيسة الخسيسة تزين الباطل  وتحسن القبيح، وتدفع الإنسان إلى أن يفعل ما لا يحمد عليه، ونحن مأمورون أن  نستعيذ بالله من شر نفوسنا: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي. ولكن النفس إذا  أنت روضتها وربيتها ومرنتها يوماً بعد يوم، وعاماً بعد عام تصبح زكية طيبة  طاهرة، أما بدون رياضة ولا تربية ولا تمرين فوالله ما ينفع.وقد قال تعالى  قصة يوسف عليه السلام حكاية عنه:  وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ  لَأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّي  [يوسف:53]، وقال  تعالى:  لا أُقْسِمُ بِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   *  وَلا أُقْسِمُ بِالنَّفْسِ  اللَّوَّامَةِ  [القيامة:1-2]، وقال تعالى:  يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ  الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ   *  ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً   *   فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي   *  وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي  [الفجر:27-30].اللهم  إنا نسألك نفساً مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك وترضى بقضائك وتقنع بعطائك.. اللهم إنا  نسألك نفساً مؤمنة تؤمن بلقائك وترضى بقضائك، وتقنع بعطائك.وللنفس مراحل:  أولاً: النفس الأمارة بالسوء، فإذا أخذت تروضها على الحق وتمرنها على الخير  تصبح لوامة، واللوامة تدفعك أولاً إلى فعل المنكر أو الباطل، فإذا فعلته  تشعر بالحزن والألم وتلومك: كيف تفعل هذا؟ فواصل علاجها عاماً بعد عام حتى  تصبح مطمئنة لا تستريح إلا إلى طاعة الله، ما تقوى أبداً على معصية الله،  ما تشعر بالهدوء والسكينة والطمأنينة إلا إذا انغمست في الذكر أو الصلاة أو  العبادة.فالنفس أمارة بالسوء، والسوء: كل ما يسوء ويضر، هذه طبيعتها، فإن  أخذت تروضها وتربيها بالعبادة والطاعات، وتمرنها على الأخلاق والآداب فترة  من الزمن تصبح لوامة، تشعر بها أنها أخذت تلين الآن، بدليل أنك إذا فعلت  معصية لامتك وتألمت، وبعد فترة من الزمن عام أو عامين أو عشرة أو ساعة بحسب  ما وهبك الله من الرياضة تصبح لا ترتاح إلا للطاعة، إذا دخلت في الصلاة  كأنك دخلت في جنة عدن.قال تعالى:  فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ  [المائدة:30]  هذه المريضة التي ما ربيت ولا روضت على الطاعة، طوعت له نفسه ماذا؟   قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ  [المائدة:30] هابيل  فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ  [المائدة:30]، ومن أعظم خسرانه أنه ما من نفس تموت ظلماً  إلا وعلى قابيل جزء ونصيب منها، ما من نفس تموت ظلماً في الأرض إلا وعلى  قابيل نصيب وكفل من تلك الجريمة، لأنه أول من سن القتل، وفي الحديث: ( من  سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة ).                                                                 
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فبعث الله غراباً يبحث في الأرض ليريه كيف يواري سوأة أخيه...)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           قال تعالى:  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ   [المائدة:31] لأنه أول موت يقع، أول من يموت، فأخذ يحمله على ظهره والدم  يسيل، فماذا يصنع؟ إذاً:  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا  [المائدة:31]  والغربان تعرفونها وما أكثرها في ديارنا، طائر أسود غربيب، جاء هذا الغراب  ومعه غراب آخر يسحبه ويجره قد قتله، فكان يبحث في الأرض برجليه ويرمي  بالتراب على ذلك الميت  لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي  [المائدة:31] أي: يستر   سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ  [المائدة:31] أي: جثة أخيه الميت؛ إذ السوأة وإن كانت  تطلق على العورة لكن تطلق على كل ما يقبح النظر إليه، وهل هناك من يستريح  إلى نظر الميت؟ فقال هذه الكلمة وسجلها الله لنا:  قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَا  أَعَجَزْتُ  [المائدة:31]، يلوم نفسه،  أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا  الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْأَةَ أَخِي  [المائدة:31] كما وارى الغراب سوأة  أخيه، أي: جثة أخيه، فبذلك  فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ   [المائدة:31].هذا كلام من؟ هل كانت العرب تعلم هذا وتسمع به؟ من من البشر  سوى أهل الكتاب؟يقول تعالى:  وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ  بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ  يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا  يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   *  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ  يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ  إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ  تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ  جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ  فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   *  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا  يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ قَالَ  يَا وَيْلَتَا أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ  فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْأَةَ أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ   [المائدة:27-31].                                                                 
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** هداية الآيات                                                                                                   * *
                                هيا مع هداية الآيات:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه  وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: مشروعية التقرب  إلى الله تعالى بما يجب أن يتقرب به إليه تعالى ]، أخذنا هذا من قوله  تعالى:  قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا  [المائدة:27] نتقرب بما يحب الله لا بما يكره  الله، وهل تتقرب إلى الله بقتل مؤمن؟ ما هو بمعقول أبداً، هل تتقرب إلى  الله ببرميل خمر توزعه؟ إذاً: مشروعية التقرب والتملق إلى الله تعالى بما  يحب عز وجل، فما هي محاب الله؟ هي الذكر، الصلاة، الصيام، الصدقات، الجهاد،  الدعاء.. العبادات كلها مشروعة للتقرب.والبدع والشركيات والخرافات التي  يتقرب بها الجهال إلى الأنبياء والأولياء كلها باطل والله ساخط عليهم، ما  هي بقربان، فتقرب بما يحب الله أن تفعله له وتقربه، لا بد من معرفة هذا،  فالذين ما يعرفون محاب الله كيف يتقربون بها؟ وهناك أمر آخر: تتقرب إلى  الله بترك ما يبغض الله، تقول: أتقرب إليك يا رب من الليلة بألا ألوث فمي  برائحة الدخان، ويقبلك، أردت أن تطيب فاك بذكر الله.قال: [ ثانيا: عظم  جريمة الحسد وما يترتب عليها من الآثار السيئة ]، أخذنا ذلك من قوله:  (لأقتلنك)؛ لأنه شاهد أنه قبل الله صدقته وهو لم تقبل صدقة، فقال: إذاً:  سأقتلك. لماذا يقبل الله قربانك ولا يقبل قرباني؟!ولهذا علمنا الله عز وجل،  بل علم رسوله أن يستعيذ بالله تعالى من الحاسد:  وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ  إِذَا حَسَدَ [الفلق:5]، كل المحن والفتن والبلايا بين البشر أكبر سبب لها  هو الحسد والعياذ بالله، والحسود لا يسود، والحسد تمني زوال النعمة عن أخيك  لتحصل لك، وأقبح منه أن تتمنى زوال النعمة عن أخيك ولو لم تحصل لك، المهم  ألا تراه بخير والعياذ بالله. قال: [ عظم جريمة الحسد وما يترتب عليها من  الآثار السيئة ] حروب وفتن، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حاربه اليهود  وأرادوا قتله للحسد، والله! من أجل الحسد، كيف ينتقل الكمال للعرب والرسالة  والنبوة ونحن محرومون؟!  حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ [البقرة:109].[ ثالثاً: قبول الأعمال الصالحة  يتوقف على الإخلاص فيها لله تعالى ]، أن تريد بها وجه الله، لا وجه زيد ولا  عمرو، أن تريد بها رضا الله لا الحصول على مال ولا على جاه ولا سلطان،  تعمل العمل وأنت تريد به الله عز وجل، هذا هو الإخلاص الذي يسبب قبول  العمل، وإلا فلا يقبل العمل.[ رابعاً: بيان أول من سن جريمة القتل، وهو  قابيل ، ولذا ورد ] عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم [ ( ما من نفس تقتل نفساً ظلماً  إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول كفل -أي: نصيب- ذلك بأنه أول من سن القتل )  ].المدينة -والحمد لله*- بلاد الرسول الطاهرة، فإذا جاء أحد الغافلين  فاستورد الحشيش، فهل يكون أول من سنها أو لا؟ وكل من يشربها عليه إثم ذلك،  المدينة ما كانت فيها باروكة، فتاجر جاء بالباروكة فكان أول من أتى بها  وسنها أو لا؟ وكل من اشترى باروكة ولبسها هو أيضاً عليه إثم. قال: [  خامساً: مشروعية الدفن وبيان زمنه ].وقد سئلت هاتفياً فقال السائل: توفي  أبي وإخواني في الشرقية وفي الجنوب، فهل يجوز أن نبقي عليه حتى يحضروا أو  لا يجوز؟ فقلت: أيام لم تكن هذه الآلات التي تحفظ الجسم فلا يتغير ولا يحدث  فيه أي شيء كان التأخير لا يجوز أبداً، ولا يحل أن تنقل ميتك من قرية إلى  قرية أخرى، لا يجوز أبداً؛ لأنه يتعفن، فلا يحل.والآن لما كانت القضية بهذه  الطريقة حيث ثلاجات الموتى يبقى الميت فيها شهراً أحياناً أو عشرة أيام  ولا يتغير أي شيء، فنقول: إذا كان استعجالك للدفن فهو أفضل، فقد أمرنا  بتعجيل دفن الميت، فهو أفضل بلا خلاف، لكن إذا كان يترتب على تأخيره بيان  حقوق وعلمنا أنه لا يتأثر بالتأخير يوماً أو أسبوعاً فلا بأس.كذلك إذا كان  إخوانه أو أبناؤه يحضرون في يوم واحد، وكان في الزمان الأول إذا كانوا في  الرياض فلكي يحضروا يحتاجون إلى أربعين يوماً، فلا قائل أبداً بانتظارهم،  لكن ما داموا يحضرون في يوم أو يوم وليلة ولهم رغبة في أن يقبلوا والدهم  ويشاهدوه، فنقول: لو فعلوا جاز، ما أقول: فيه أجر، أقول: يجوز.وانظر كيف  هنا لما مات هابيل علم الله عز وجل قابيل كيف يدفنه، فجاء بغراب قتل غراباً  أخاه ثم أخذ يسحبه في الأرض، ثم أخذ يحفر الأرض برجليه ويرمي التراب عليه،  فقال قابيل :  يَا وَيْلَتَا أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا  الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْأَةَ أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ  [المائدة:31].وهل الندم هذا ينفع قابيل؟ ما ينفعه أبداً، لماذا؟ لأنها ما  هي بتوبة صادقة خوفاً من الله، كل ما في الأمر أنه حار: ماذا يفعل بهذه  الجثة، ففعل كما فعل الغراب ودفنها، والتوبة التي تقبل أن تكون خوفاً من  الله وخشية من الله وعزماً أكيداً ألا تعود لهذا الذنب ولو قطعت ولو حرقت  ولو صلبت، أما مجرد التألم لقتل أخيه فما ينفع.قال: [ سادساً: خير ابني آدم  المقتول ظلماً، وشرهما القاتل ظلماً ]، خير ابني آدم المقتول ظلماً من  الآن إلى يوم القيامة، وشرهما القاتل ظلماً.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد،  وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (8)  
الحلقة (320)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (16)


إن قتل النفس البشرية وإزهاق الروح الآدمية لهي جريمة شنعاء، لذلك فقد بين  سبحانه وتعالى أن من قتل نفساً واحدة فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً، إلا أن الله  عز وجل أباح القتل في ثلاثة أحوال؛ فمن قتل نفساً ظلماً وعدواناً جاز  قتله، والثيب الزاني سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة يجوز قتله، والمرتد عن دينه  والخارج عن جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم.                     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفساً بغير نفس...) 
          الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي  وأمي والعالم أجمع: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). وأخرى -يا معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات- هي  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من أتى هذا المسجد لا يأتيه إلا لخير يعلمه أو  يتعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله )، فاللهم حقق لنا هذا الخير إنك ولينا  وولي المؤمنين.ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المباركة المدنية الميمونة، ومعنا  هذه الآية المباركة الكريمة، هيا نتلو هذه الآية متأملين فيما تحمله من هدى  ونور.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ  فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ  أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ  رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ  [المائدة:32]. ‏                                
 صلة الآية الكريمة بما قبلها                                                                                                    
                                معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول  ربنا جل ذكره:  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:32]، الإشارة هنا عائدة إلى  قتل قابيل هابيل ؛ إذ تقدم في الآيات السابقة أن ابني آدم -وهما قابيل  وهابيل- تقرب منهما هابيل إلى الله بقربان فقبله الله منه، وآية ذلك -أي:  علامة قبول الله له- أن ناراً تنزل من السماء وتحرقه، وأن قابيل تقرب  بقربان فلم يقبل منه، ولماذا تقبل من هابيل ولم يقبل من قابيل ؟ لأن هابيل  اختار أطيب ما عنده وقدمه لله ونفسه طيبة مطمئنة راضية بهذا التقرب إلى  الله، والآخر ما كانت نفسه طيبة ولا مطمئنة ولا اختار أطيب ماله ولا أجوده،  بل اختار أفسده، وقيل: رأى سنبلة فيها حب جيد فأكلها ولم يقدمها، فلم  يتقبل الله تعالى منه قربانه، فحمل الحسد قابيل على قتل هابيل وقال: لم  يتقبل الله منك ولم يتقبل مني؟ فقتله. وهنا عرفنا أن الحسد أول معصية وأنها  فتنة لا نظير لها، ما هناك داء أضر على البشرية من الحسد، وهو داء الأمم  كلها، وقد عرفناها فينا، هذا الداء الخطير حمل قابيل على قتل أخيه هابيل،  فلما قتله وكان أول ميت لم يدر ماذا يصنع؟ فحمله على ظهره فحيثما مشى كان  معه، حيثما نزل ونام كان معه، إذاً: فبعث الله برحمته وحكمته وإحسانه إلى  عبيده بعث غراباً يبحث في الأرض ليدفن غراباً من الغربان، وهذا الآدمي  قابيل يشاهد، فلما رأى الغراب قد حفر الأرض ودفن أخاه الغراب فعل هو بأخيه  كذلك.واسمعوا قول الله تعالى:  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي  الأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي [المائدة:31]، أي: يدفن ويستر   سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ  [المائدة:31]، أي: جثة أخيه.إذاً: اسمعوا الآيات مرة  أخرى: وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا  قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ  قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ   *  لَئِنْ بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا  بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ  فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ   *   فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ   *  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ  لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَا  أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْأَةَ  أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ  [المائدة:27-31]، قال تعالى:  مِنْ  أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:32]، ماذا فعل الله من أجل ذلك؟ قال:  كَتَبْنَا  عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:32]، من هم بنو إسرائيل؟ عرفناهم:  أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام، فيعقوب يلقب بإسرائيل.وهم  اليهود، وقد علمتم أنهم ما زالوا إلى الآن منحازين متكتلين متجمعين متوالين  لا يتزوجون نساء غيرهم، ولا يزوجون نساءهم لغيرهم؛ ليبقى هذا الشعب كما هو  على مر الأجيال والقرون، وعرفوا باليهود، من هاد يهود هوداً: إذا رجع؛  لأنهم لما ارتكبوا تلك العظيمة قالوا: هدنا إليك، فتابوا إلى الله، أي: من  عبادتهم العجل.                                                                     
 الأسباب المبيحة للقتل                                                                                                    
                                والشاهد عندنا في قول ربنا جل ذكره:  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ  كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:32]، و(كتبنا) بمعنى: أوجبنا  وفرضنا،  عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  [المائدة:32]، ماذا كتب عليهم؟   أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ  [المائدة:32]، ما معنى   قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ  [المائدة:32]؟ قتل نفساً بدون مقتضي  قتلها، بدون موجب القتل، وهل هناك ما يوجب قتل النفس؟ أي نعم. ثلاث خصال  يجب أن نحفظها وأن تكون عندنا من البدهيات، ثلاث يقول فيهن الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث )، أي: بواحدة من ثلاث،  ما هي يا رسول الله؟! قال: ( النفس بالنفس )، من قتل نفساً يستباح قتله،  يجوز قتله، من قتل نفساً ظلماً وعدواناً استوجب القتل واستحق أن يقتل وقتله  مشروع جائز مأذون فيه من الملك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، عبده قتل عبده، فأذن  في قتله.قال: ( والثيب الزاني )، الثيب: هو غير البكر، هو من تزوج وماتت  زوجته أو طلقها أو كانت عنده، الثيب: من تزوج زواجاً شرعياً، عقد على امرأة  وبنى بها وخلا بها فأصبح ثيباً، هذا الثيب إذا زنى بامرأة جاز قتله، استحق  القتل، هذا الثيب الزاني.أما البكر الذي لم يعرف الزواج وزنى فإن الحد هو  أن يجلد مائة جلدة على ظهره أمام المسلمين، ويغرب سنة من بلده إلى بلد آخر  حتى يمحى ذاك السواد الذي على وجهه، سنة لا يراه من أهل القرية أحد، وفيه  حكمة أخرى أيضاً؛ لأن وجوده بين المواطنين يذكر الناس بالزنا، وذكر الباطل  يهيج عليه ويدفع إليه، فأبعدوه سواء في صحراء أو في جبل، ويغرب سنة.والمرأة  المؤمنة لا تغرب، فمن يقوم بشأنها إلا إذا كان لها مولى كعم وأخ فممكن أن  تبعث إليه، لكن بوصفها محجوبة ما هناك من يقول: هذه زنت ورجمناها. والجلد  هو جلد بالعصا مائة جلدة، ودليل ذلك ما هو معلوم لديكم:  الزَّانِيَةُ  وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا  تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  [النور:2]، لا يرجمون في الخفاء أو يجلدون بالخفاء، أما  الثيب فيرجم حتى الموت، وإذا رجم ومات طهر ونظف، كالثوب إذا تلطخ  بالقاذورات والأوساخ وغسلته الغسل الحقيقي فإنه ينظف، كذلك الحد إذا أقيم  على مؤمن طهره، فمن حكم مشروعية إقامة الحد تطهير النفس، زيادة على ما لذلك  من آثار طيبة في المجتمع.قال: ( والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة )، هذا هو  الحق الثالث، ( لا يحل دم امرئٍ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث ) خصال، ( الثيب  الزاني، والنفس بالنفس، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة )، التارك لدينه: هو  المرتد، مسلم وضع برنيطة على رأسه وصليباً في عنقه وقال: أنا تنصرت، أو  قال: أنا لا أؤمن بالله ولا برسوله، أو قال: هو مجوسي، فيستتاب ثلاثة أيام،  فلعله مرض لعله كذا، فإن أصر أعدم، وهل هذا الإعدام يكفر ذنبه؟ الجواب:  لا، فإلى جهنم؛ لأنه كفر باختياره وإرادته. والمفارق للجماعة الذي يخرج على  إمام المسلمين، الذي يخرج على إمام المسلمين ويتحزب مع جماعة ويعلنون  الحرب لإثارة الفتنة والشغب والتعب والخلاف بين المسلمين، هذا الباغي بغيه  يوجب قتله ويستحق القتل.                                                                      
 اجتماع الأسباب المبيحة للقتل في وصف الفساد في الأرض   
                                إذاً:  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ  فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:32]، ما الفساد في الأرض في الآية؟ الشرك بعد  التوحيد، الكفر بعد الإيمان، أليس هذا هو الفساد؟ والخروج على إمام  المسلمين وإثارة الفتنة ليقتل المسلمون بعضهم بعضاً، أي فساد أعظم من هذا؟  وكلمة:  أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:32]، الرسول بلورها وقدمها في  هذه الزهرة المستنيرة، فقال: ( لا يحل دم امرئٍ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث:  النفس بالنفس )، قتل نفساً ظلماً وعدواناً يقتل بها، ( والثيب الزاني )،  الذي يفسد المجتمع الإسلامي بالزنا، ثالثاً: ( التارك لدينه المفارق  للجماعة )، التارك لدينه فارق الجماعة بكفره، ولكن إضافة ( المفارق للجماعة  ) يدخل ذاك الذي يعلن الحرب على إمام المسلمين ويخرج عليه؛ ليثير الفتنة  والتعب والمصائب والويلات.هذه الآية دلت على هذه المعاني:  مِنْ أَجْلِ  ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:32] الذي عرفتم وهو قتل قابيل أخاه هابيل حسداً -والعياذ  بالله تعالى- كتبنا على أولاد إسرائيل إلى يوم القيامة:  أَنَّهُ مَنْ  قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:32]،  وكلمة  أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  [المائدة:32]، عامة، فالشرك فساد، كان  موحداً فعلق الصليب أليس هذا بفساد؟ كان مؤمناً فأعلن عن كفره وارتد، فهل  هذا فساد أم لا؟ كون عصابة وخرج على الإمام وأزهق الأرواح وقتل، فأي فساد  أعظم من هذا؟ دلونا على جماعة خرجت على إمام المسلمين وأقامت دولة إسلامية،  وعبد الله وحده ورفعت راية لا إله إلا الله، وأقيمت شريعة الله بين الناس؟  إن الذين خرجوا على علي قتلهم هو، فهم الذين مزقوا، والذين خرجوا على  عثمان ماذا فعلوا؟ وقل ما شئت إلى الآن، فأيما جماعة ناشطة تريد أن تخرج  على الحاكم وإن كان من كان فخروجها باطل باطل باطل؛ لأنه لا يعقب خيراً، لا  يورث خيراً، ما هو إلا باطل؛ لأن الخير له طرق غير هذه.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً )                                                                                                    
                                قال تعالى:  فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا   [المائدة:32]، كيف؟ بعبارة واضحة: يعذب عذاباً أليماً في جهنم، عذاب ما  فوقه عذاب، والذي يقتل البشر كلهم يعذب عذاباً ما فوقه عذاب، فتفطنوا لهذه  الجملة: (فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً)، أي: في التعذيب، فلو قتل الإنسان مليون  واحد فإنه يقتل قتلة واحدة، ولكن يعذبه الله عذاب من قتل؛ لقوله تعالى:   فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا  [المائدة:32]، هذا من جهة.ومن جهة  أخرى أيضاً -والقرآن كله نور- أن الذي يجرؤ على أن يقتل مؤمناً ظلماً  وعدواناً مستعد لأن يقتل البشر كلهم، فالذي تفسد طبيعته ويموت قلبه ويقدم  على قتل مؤمن مستعد لأن يقتل كل الناس ولا يبالي، ما دام قد مات قلبه وأقدم  على قتل أخيه فهذا قد يقتل كل الناس إذا تمكن من قتلهم وأراد ذلك، ما بقي  عنده وازع يمنعه أو يصرفه،  فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا   [المائدة:32].                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً)                                                                                                    
                                 وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا  [المائدة:32]، أحيا نفساً، والذي يحيي  ويميت هو الله، ولكن جعلنا الله نقدر على أن نحيي وعلى أن نميت، فحين  يستوجب فلان القتل وأنت قادر على قتله وتتركه لله عز وجل أما أحييه؟إذاً:  فيحصل لك الأجر كأنما أحييت الناس جميعاً، فالذي تمكن من قتل ظالم معتد  عليه مستوجب للقتل فرحمه لله وترك عبد الله ليعبد الله وأبى أن يقتله من  أجل الله، هذا كأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً، فهو أيضاً قادر على أن يحيي الناس  كلهم، ونحن ألسنا كذلك؟ ما منا إلا من هو قادر على أن يحيي الناس  جميعاً.ويحصل الأجر له كأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً، ما هو بأجر واحد فقط،  وواهب الأجر ومعطيه هو الله الملك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، فمن أحيا نفساً  استوجبت القتل فعفا عنها وتركها لله عز وجل هذا مستعد أن يحيي الناس كلهم  إذا فعلوا، وحينئذٍ فجزاؤه جزاء من أحيا الناس جميعاً، هكذا يقول تعالى:   مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ  قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا  قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ  جَمِيعًا  [المائدة:32]، وهنا باب العفو والصفح مفتوح للمؤمنين، شخص يعتدي  عليك ويستوجب القتل وتعفو عنه وأنت قادر؛ لأن الحاكم معك يقطع رأسه أمامك  وأنت قادر على العفو فقل: عفونا عنه لله وتركناه لله. هذه حسنة من أعظم  الحسنات تعطى عليها أجر من أحيا الناس جميعاً، ولهذا يعفو المؤمنون بعضهم  عن بعض ويصفحون.                                                                      
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ولقد جاءتهم رسلنا بالبينات)                                                                                                    
                                ثم قال تعالى:  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [المائدة:32]،  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ  [المائدة:32]، من  هم هؤلاء؟ اليهود بنو إسرائيل، جاءتهم رسل الله، ورسل الله أعداد كثيرة، من  بين رسل الله: موسى وهارون وبعدهما داود وسليمان وآخرهم عيسى ومحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وزكريا ويحيى رسل،  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ  [المائدة:32]  والله  رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  [المائدة:32]، بالحجج بالبراهين  القاطعة، بالبيان بالمعرفة، لكن مع الأسف أعرضوا، هل هناك معجزات أعظم من  معجزات عيسى عليه السلام؟ جعله يمسح على الأبرص فيصبح جسمه كأحسن ما يكون،  والبرص الآن الدنيا كلها فشلت في علاجه، فهل هناك طبيب يداوي البرص في  العالم أو مستشفى؟ وأعمى ما يبصر يمسح على عينيه فتعودان على أحسن ما يكون،  وميت يقال له فيه: يا روح الله! ادع الله فيدعو له فيقوم حياً! فأية بينة  أعظم من هذه؟ ومع هذا كفروا به، كذبوا به، حاولوا قتله ويعتبرون قد فعلوا؛  لأن الجريمة ثبتت عليهم، ما دام أنه ألقى الله الشبه على رئيسهم وأخذوه  ظانين أنه عيسى وعلقوه وصلبوه وقتلوه فكأنما قتلوا عيسى، ولهذا بينت لكم  غير ما مرة أن اليهود يعتبرون قتلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضاء؛ لأنها  مؤامرات تمت ليقتلوه، وإنما عجزوا وما تابوا فيعتبرون قتلة، والله يقول:   وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  [آل عمران:181]، قتلوا زكريا  وولده يحيى، نبيان رسولان، قتلوا الأب والابن معاً، فهل هؤلاء فيهم خير؟  يرجى فيهم خير؟ وكيف نصنع؟                                                                      
 سعي اليهود لحكم العالم                                                                                                    
                                إن اليهود يفكرون في أن يحكموكم ويسودوكم ويتحكموا فيكم  ويذلوكم ويهينوكم، فأهدافهم ليس أنتم فقط بوصفكم مسلمين، هم يريدون العالم  بأسره، يريدون مملكة بني إسرائيل لا من النيل إلى الفرات فحسب، فهذه خطوة  أولى، ولكن يريدون العالم كله، هذا الذي جعلهم يعضون على دينهم بأسنانهم،  ما يفرطون في اليهودية أبداً ولا يحاولون أن يتخلوا عنها بحال من الأحوال؛  لأنهم يفكرون بأن يسودوا العالم ويحكموه.وأبشركم -وهم على علم- بأن هلاكهم  سيكون على أيدي المسلمين، ولا يقل أحد: ما نريد أن يسمعوا هذا، فقد سمعوا  قبلك، وهم يدرسونه، وقالوا: لن يفعل بنا ما يفعل إلا المسلمون، فهيا نعمل  ما استطعنا على ألا نبقي إسلاماً ولا مسلمين. هذا الكلام يعلمونه ويدرسونه،  يعرفون أن نهاية بني إسرائيل تكون على أيدي المسلمين، درسوا الحديث الصحيح  في مسلم وعرفوه، وهم يعرفون ذلك أيضاً من كتبهم، إذاً: ماذا يصنعون؟  قالوا: ما نسمح بوجود إسلام حقيقي في الأرض، حتى لا يوجد مسلمون تخاطبهم  الأشجار والأحجار.ومن قال: كيف؟ قلنا: أما حاولنا حرب اليهود في فلسطين  وعجزنا؟ فكيف نعجز؟ لأننا لسنا بالمسلمين الجديرين بكلمة الإسلام الحق، لو  أسلمنا ففي أربع وعشرين ساعة يرحل اليهود، ما يقبلون القتل، يخرجون من  فلسطين، نحلف لكم بالله أننا لو نعلن عن إسلامنا -أيها المسلمون الذين هم  ألف مليون- فقلنا: لا إله إلا الله، وطبق شرع الله؛ لرحل اليهود بسرعة بدون  قتال، لكن هم علمونا وجربونا وانتصروا علينا وهزمونا.                                                                      
 المعجزة النبوية في الإخبار بقتال اليهود                                                                                                    
                                فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( لتقاتلن اليهود حتى  يقول الشجر والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فتعال فاقتله، إلا شجر الغرقد  فإنه من شجر اليهود ).الرسول يتحدث عن الله ويخبر بالغيب من الله، كيف  يقول: ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، واليهود قد شردهم ومزقهم؟ أين اليهود الذين  سنقاتلهم وهم حفنة في الشرق وحفنة في الغرب! كيف يتم هذا؟ الله أكبر! قد تم  هذا، إنها معجزة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.المجموعة التي كانت هنا منهم بنو  قينقاع شردوا، وبنو قريظة قتلوا، وبنو النضير التحقوا بخيبر وفدك والشام،  فكيف يخبر فيقول: ( لتقاتلن اليهود )، وتمضي القرون ويعز اليهود بحيلهم  ومكرهم وسحرهم وأباطيلهم، ثم يأتي زمان يعرف فيه المسلمون ربهم، ويقبلون  على مولاهم في صدق فتتحد كلمتهم وتتحد قوانينهم وشرائعهم ويمشون في سبيل  الهدى، ثم بعد ذلك يسلطهم الله على اليهود، نقمة الله على اليهود أعدائه،  فيقاتلونهم يتتبعونهم حتى يقول الشجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي مختبئ ورائي،  ويقول الحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي، ولا يقول: يا عربي. فعرف هذا  اليهود وقالوا: هيا نشيع الشرك والخرافات والضلالات والفسوق والفجور والربا  والزنا والباطل وعقوق الوالدين والتكالب على الدنيا وأوساخها والمزامير  والأغاني حتى ما يوجد إسلام أهله يقاتلوننا.لو سمعوا هذا الدرس لقالوا: هذا  الذي في المدينة دوخنا، فيعملون على قتلي، ولا يستطيعون. وأزيدكم: والله!  إن كل مظاهر الفسق والفجور والشرك والباطل أصابع اليهود هي التي تنشئها  وتدعو إليها، وإلا فأهل فكيف يصبح أهل القرآن أهل الإسلام ساقطين ماجنين  هابطين ضلالاً ضائعين وأنوار الله تغمرهم؟ كيف يتم هذا؟ وجواب ذلك أن نقول:  هل عندكم الدشوش في سطوحكم؟ ذلك الذي يلتقط لنا أصوات العواهر والمجرمين  والكافرين والضالين ويعرض صورهم على أبنائنا وبناتنا ونسائنا ورجالنا حتى  تموت القلوب، ونمد أعناقنا ليركب من شاء أن يركب، هل هذا بلغ المسلمون أم  لا؟ والله الذي لا إله غيره لو كان مسلم بحق يسمع هذا الكلام لما بات  التلفاز في بيته، وإذا سمع من سمع وهو طائش هائج فلن يبالي بهذا الكلام؛  لأن قلبه فارغ لا نور لله فيه، هذا هو الواقع.هذه الآلات والأغاني  والمزامير والملاهي هي مفتاح الزنا والعهر، هي بابه، فكيف يصح هذا؟ ولكن  ماذا نصنع؟ لماذا لا تفعلون شيئاً؟ انصحوا لبعضكم، أخوكم زوروه في بيته أو  ادعوه إلى بيت أحدكم وقدموا له الحلوى وقدموا له طعاماً لذيذاً وأنتم  تبتسمون وتقولون: يا أخي! أو يا أبتي! أو يا بني! أنت أخونا، أنت كذا، أنت  في دار الإسلام، وعلمنا أن لك دشاً على سطح بيتك وهو يفسد عليك أسرتك، فهيا  تشجع وقل: أعاهدكم ألا يبيت الليلة على سطحنا، فسيزيله، وكذلك الثاني  والثالث والرابع، وهذا هو قوله تعالى:  وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ  وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ   [المائدة:2]، فإن لم نفعل هذا فما تعاونا، ما مددنا أيدينا لبعضنا، نرى  أخانا ساقطاً فنزيد في سقوطه، وهابطاً فنزيد في هبوطه، كيف يصح هذا إلا إذا  كنا منحدرين إلى الهاوية، ومن يردنا؟                                                                      
 أخذ العبرة مما حل باليهود                                                                                                    
                                 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ  [المائدة:32]،  بنو إسرائيل أفضل منا، أكمل البشر أولاد الأنبياء؛ لتأخذوا العبرة، فإذا  كان اليهود بنو إسرائيل أبناء الأنبياء عاملهم الله بهذه المعاملة، فكيف  بالمسلمين؟إذاً:  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ   [المائدة:32]، ونحن عندنا بينات أم لا؟ كلها عندنا،  ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا  مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ  [المائدة:32]، ما هو  الإسراف هذا؟ أتدرون ما الإسراف؟ الخروج عن العدل وعن القسط وعن الحد  المطلوب، الإسراف في الأكل في الشرب في الكلام في النوم في المعاملة في كل  شيء: مجاوزة الحد، والذي يتجاوز الحدود يتحطم ويخسر.وصل اللهم وسلم على  نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (9)  
الحلقة (321)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (17)


شرع الله حد الحرابة حفظاً لدماء المسلمين وأعراضهم وأموالهم، فأيما رجل أو  جماعة عملوا على ترويع الناس، والاعتداء عليهم، وقطع السبيل والإفساد في  الأرض فقد جاز تطبيق حد الحرابة عليهم، وتكون العقوبة إما بالقتل، أو  بالصلب، أو بتقطيع الأيدي والأرجل من خلاف، أو النفي من الأرض، وأهل العلم  على أن لولي الأمر اختيار إحدى هذه العقوبات حسب ما يرى من الحاجة إليه.              
ذم الإسراف والتبذير           
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة ذات الأحكام  الشرعية، ومعنا في هذه الليلة هاتان الآيتان الكريمتان: أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ  يُنفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   [المائدة:33-34].قبل الشروع في دراسة الآيتين المباركتين نفي بما وعدنا،  وهو أن نتكلم بإجمال على الإسراف وأهله، وذلك لأنا تلونا هذه الآية وهي  قوله تعالى:  ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ  لَمُسْرِفُونَ  [المائدة:32].الإسراف: مصدر أسرف يسرف إسرافاً: إذا تجاوز  الحد المحدود وتعداه إلى غيره، والله تعالى يقول -وقوله الحق- من سورة  الأعراف:  وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ  الْمُسْرِفِينَ  [الأعراف:31]، مولانا سيدنا ربنا لا يحب المسرفين، فمن  أسرف في أكله أو شربه أو لباسه أو شئونه في الحياة الدنيا تعرض لبغض الله  له، أعوذ بالله.دلوني على عاقل يرضى أن يكرهه الله؟! كيف يسعد، والله يصرح  بقوله:  إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ  [الأعراف:31]، إذاً: فهيا  نقتصد في أكلنا وشربنا ولباسنا ومراكبنا ومساكننا أولاً.ومعنى الاقتصاد:  الأخذ بالوسط لا تقتير ولا إسراف، القصد القصد.	          
 أهمية الاقتصاد في كل أمور الحياة  	           
	              		 وقد قدمت لكم أن علينا أن نقتصد حتى في النوم، لا تنم يا  عبد الله من صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الشمس، قم آخر الليل ولو بساعة قبل  الفجر ولو مع الفجر، أما أن تنام ليلك كاملاً فما يجوز، اقتصد في  نومك.وكذلك السهر والعياذ بالله من سهراتنا، والحمد لله فلا سهر عندنا،  الذين يسهرون من الساعة التاسعة بعد صلاة العشاء يتعشون ويجلسون إلى  الثانية عشرة أو الواحدة في اللهو وفي الباطل، لا هم مكبون على دراسة العلم  والحكمة ولا هم رافعو أكفهم إلى الله يبكون بين يديه، ولكن يسمعون الأغاني  ويشاهدون اللهو والأضاحيك ويشربون الشيشة والدخان ويهزءون ويسخرون أهذا  عدل؟ أيجوز هذا الإسراف؟ إن الدقيقة الواحدة لن تستطيع أن تشتريها بملء  الأرض ذهباً، فالزمن واهبه الله ومالكه، فكيف يجوز أن تبدده؟ كيف تنفقه ضد  الله عز وجل واهبه لك؟ الاقتصاد في الكلام في المجلس، لا تتكلم وتضحك  دائماً، ما يجوز، أنتم جماعة راكبون السيارة فلا يكن الوقت كله كلاماً،  والله لا يجوز، تكلم بالكلمة تراها نافعة مجدية تحقق حسنة أو تحقق قرشاً  كما قدمنا وعلمتم، فالإعراض عن كل ما لا يحقق لك حسنة لمعادك يوم القيامة  أو درهماً لمعاشك اليوم، وما عدا ذلك لغو يجب الإعراض عنه.وبلغني أن طلبة  -إن صدق القائل- يأتون إلى معرض الكتاب في الجامعة ويتصفحون الكتاب للشراء،  إذا وجدوا حديثاً لا يعجبهم يمسحونه بالحبر بدون إذن صاحبه، إذا وجدوه كذا  يقطعونه ويمزقونه، هذا إسراف، ما سبب هذا؟ دلونا يرحمكم الله؟ سببه أننا  ما ربينا في حجور الصالحين، ما عشنا بين أبوين أو بين مشايخ أو أحباء نتلقى  الحكمة والمعرفة والآداب والأخلاق الفاضلة من نشوئنا وبداية حياتنا،  تركونا وأهملونا حتى بلغنا سن الرشد الخامسة عشرة والسادسة عشرة وأردنا أن  ندخل إلى الإسلام وأن نتحمل وأن نكون من أولياء الله، قل من يسلم، لا بد من  التربية، لا بد من ملازمة أهل البصيرة والنهى والأخذ عنهم والتلقي عنهم،  وعدم التسرع في الرد والانتقاد لهم والطعن.إذاً:  إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ  الْمُسْرِفِينَ  [الأعراف:31]، وأسرف اليهود في البغض للإسلام والأنبياء  والقتل والدمار حتى بلغوا مستوى لا حد له، فكذلك الإسراف في المعاصي، في  الزنا، زنى في عشرين سنة مرة فيعفى عنه ويغفر له إن تاب، شرب الخمر مرة في  حياته أو مرتين فيتوب منها، أما أن يوالي الجريمة ويسرف فيها فلن يتوب  منها، لن ينجو أبداً.فلا بد من القصد، والإسراف في كل شيء حرام، ما هو  الغلو في الدين: يبيت طول الليل راكعاً ساجداً وامرأته تتململ على فراشها  وأبناؤه يبكون، من كلفك بهذا! قم آخر الليل، صل أول الليل، أو هو طول الدهر  صائم وأمه تبكي! ما هذا الصيام؟ لا يجوز فقد أسرفت، فالقصد القصد.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فساداً أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا  ...)           
          ‏ 	          
 معنى قوله تعالى: (لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم)  	           
	              		  إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ  يُنفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:33]، خزي في الدنيا، فهؤلاء إن كانوا  مؤمنين غير كافرين وأقيم عليهم الحد وقطعت أيديهم ففي الآخرة يغفر لهم؛ لأن  الحدود كفارة لأصحابها، أما إذا كانوا مع الجريمة كافرين فلهم عذاب عظيم  يوم القيامة في الآخرة:  وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [المائدة:33].لاحظ:  ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا  [المائدة:33]، من  هؤلاء الذين لهم خزي فقط في الدنيا؟ إنهم مؤمنون ومع هذا أجرموا وقتلوا،  وأقيم الحد عليهم، فيطهرهم الحد، وإن كانوا غير مؤمنين:  وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:33]، مع خزي الدنيا وذلها وعارها.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم ...)  
          ثم قال تعالى:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  [المائدة:34]، جماعة حاربونا وعجزنا عنهم، وبعد ذلك  تابوا وتركونا، وبعد عامين أو ثلاثة قالوا: نحن الفلانيون وتبنا، فماذا  نفعل معهم؟قال تعالى:  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  [المائدة:34]، نحن طلبناهم فما استطعنا، قهرونا،  بعد سنة تابوا وقالوا: نحن الفلانيون، فننظر: إذا أخذوا المال ردوه أو تقطع  أيديهم، إذا فجروا بالنساء يقام عليهم الحد، إذا قتلوا يقام عليهم الحد،  إلا أن يعفو صاحب المال أو صاحب النفس فله ذلك، والله غفور رحيم.فهؤلاء  المجموعة عجزنا عن التسلط عليهم وفشلنا، سنة أو سنتين وهم يحاربوننا، بعد  فترة انقطع ظلمهم ما وجدناهم، وبعد عامين عرفناهم فقالوا: تبنا إلى الله عز  وجل، فكيف العمل معهم؟ إن قتلوا ننظر هل أهل المقتول سيعفون عنهم أو لا؟  إن قالوا: عفونا عنهم عفا الله عنهم، وأهل المال إذا قالوا: تنازلنا،  فهؤلاء كانوا في جهالة وكذا والآن عفونا فكذلك عفا الله عنهم، وإن قال  أصحاب النفس نريد أن يقتص منهم فإنه يقام عليهم الحد، والحدود كفارة  لأصحابها، ومن تاب تاب الله عليه، هذه قاعدة، التوبة تجب ما قبلها على شرط  أن تكون توبة صادقة ناصحة، ما فيها تردد. 	          
 معنى قوله تعالى: (لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم)  	           
	              		  إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ  يُنفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:33]، خزي في الدنيا، فهؤلاء إن كانوا  مؤمنين غير كافرين وأقيم عليهم الحد وقطعت أيديهم ففي الآخرة يغفر لهم؛ لأن  الحدود كفارة لأصحابها، أما إذا كانوا مع الجريمة كافرين فلهم عذاب عظيم  يوم القيامة في الآخرة:  وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   [المائدة:33].لاحظ:  ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا  [المائدة:33]، من  هؤلاء الذين لهم خزي فقط في الدنيا؟ إنهم مؤمنون ومع هذا أجرموا وقتلوا،  وأقيم الحد عليهم، فيطهرهم الحد، وإن كانوا غير مؤمنين:  وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [المائدة:33]، مع خزي الدنيا وذلها وعارها.      
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير           
          ‏ 	          
 هداية الآيات  	           
	              		 والآن نسمعكم هداية الآيتين؛ لتذكروا ما قلت لكم.قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:  [ هداية الآيتين: من  هداية الآيتين: أولاً: بيان حكم الحرابة ] ما الحرابة؟ قال: [ وحقيقتها:  خروج جماعة اثنان فأكثر ويكون بأيديهم سلاح ولهم شوكة، خروجهم إلى الصحراء  بعيداً عن المدن والقرى، يشنون هجمات على المسلمين فيقتلون ويسلبون ويعتدون  على الأعراض، هذه هي الحرابة وأهلها يقال لهم: المحاربون، وحكمهم ما ذكر  تعالى في الآية ].وهنا محنة الآن تحت شعار الجهاد في بلاد المسلمين، يهجمون  على المواطنين ويسلبونهم ويأخذون نساءهم، فهل هؤلاء محاربون أو مجاهدون؟  إن المجاهد يقاتل المقاتل، أما المؤمن الذي في يده مسحاته أو قلمه كيف  يقاتل؛ ألأنه مع الحكومة؟ إذا كنت تقاتل فقاتل الجيش، أما أنك تقتل أفراد  الشعب وتسلب أموالهم وتعتدي على نسائهم فوالله ما هو هذا بالجهاد، وإنما هي  الحرابة، وافهموا هذه.[ ثانياً: الإمام مخير في إنزال العقوبة التي يرى  أنها مناسبة لاستتباب الأمن إن قلنا (أو) في الآية للتخيير، وإلا فمن قتل  وأخذ المال وأخاف الناس قتل وصلب، ومن قتل ولم يأخذ مالاً قتل، ومن قتل  وأخذ مالاً قطعت يده ورجله من خلاف، فتقطع يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى، ومن لم  يقتل ولم يأخذ مالاً يُنفى ] ويبعد من البلاد وكفى.[ ثالثاً: من تاب من  المحاربين قبل التمكن منه يعفى عنه، إلا أن يكون بيده مال سلبه فإنه يرده  على ذوي أصحابه، أو يطلب بنفسه إقامة الحد عليه فيجاب لذلك ]، إما أن يرد  المال، أو يقول للحاكم: أقم الحد علي وطهرني ولا بأس.[ رابعاً: عظم عفو  الله ورحمته بعباده لمغفرته لمن تاب ورحمته له ]، هذا معنى قوله تعالى:   إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ  فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  [المائدة:33]، ما جزاؤهم؟  أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ  يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ  يُنفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  *  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  [المائدة:34]، أما إذا ألقينا القبض عليهم وفي  أيديهم السلاح فأمرهم كما قدمنا، لكن تابوا قبل القدرة عليهم:  فَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [المائدة:34]، يغفر لهم ويرحمهم.وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (10)  
الحلقة (322)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (18)

** 				الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
*
*أما بعد:*
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.*
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله  عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا هذا الخير، إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.
*
*ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث:*
*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لِيَفْتَدُوا بِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا  تُقُبِّلَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ  [المائدة:35-37].  					
*
*نداء الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين
**حقيقة الفلاح
**مقاصد وأغراض نداء المؤمنين
** 					 إذاً: عند قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) نقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك،  والخير بيديك، لو أن مؤمناً ما شعر حتى قال: لبيك اللهم لبيك، فهل يحمد  على هذا أم لا؟ يحمد على هذا، سمع نداء ربه موجهاً إليه فقال: لبيك ربي، مر  أفعل، انه أترك، حبب إليَّ أحب، بغض إليَّ أبغض، إني عبدك ولا هم لي إلا  طاعتك.* 
*وقد علم أهل هذه الحلقة المباركة -وزادهم الله علماً- أن  الله تعالى حاشاه أن ينادينا للهو واللعب أو للباطل، لا ينادينا إلا لواحدة  من أربع: ينادينا ليأمرنا بوصفنا عبيده خلقنا لطاعته، يأمرنا بأمرٍ من أجل  إسعادنا وإكمالنا، وأما هو فلا يستفيد منه شيئاً، وليس في حاجة إلى شيء  اسمه فائدة، إذ هو خالق كل شيء، يأمرنا بفعل أو قول أو اعتقاد ما من شأنه  يزكي أنفسنا ويطهر قلوبنا ويعدنا لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، أو ينادينا  لينهانا: لا تفعلوا، لينهانا عما من شأنه أن يعوقنا عن السعادة والكمال،  والله! ما نهانا الله عن شيء إلا لأنه يعوقنا عن الفوز والنجاح والسداد،  فلهذا إذا نهاك مولاك فاستجب، كأنما قال لك والسم بين يديك وتريد أن  تبتلعه: عبد الله! لا تأكل السم. فكل ما نهى الله عنه من اعتقاد فاسد أو  قولٍ سيء أو عمل غير صالح؛ والله لضرره أكثر من ضرر السم؛ لأنه سيدنا  ومولانا، ما ينهانا إلا عما فيه ضررنا وهلاكنا وشقاؤنا.*
*إذاً:  ينادينا ليرغبنا، ليبشرنا؛ لأننا أولياؤه؛ لنزداد في الصالحات والتنافس  فيها، وهو في صالحنا، أو ينادينا ليخوفنا، ليحذرنا مما من شأنه أن يضر بنا  ويفسد علينا قلوبنا وحياتنا.*
*وينادينا ليعلمنا ما نحن بحاجة إلى  العلم به والمعرفة؛ لما فيه كمالنا وسعادتنا، أما أن ينادينا لا لشيء فتنزه  الله عن ذلك، وتعالى عن اللهو واللعب،  (وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لاعِبِينَ   *  مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ)  [الدخان:38-39].	 					
*

*ذم الإعراض عن نداء الله تعالى
** 					 معشر المستمعين! هل يليق بعبدٍ يرغب في أن يخترق السبع السماوات  وينزل في دار السلام أن يسمع هذا الكلام ولا يبالي به، ولا يحفظه ولا يهتم  به؟* 
*أنا أقول: لولا الغفلة لقلت: إن الذي يسمع هذا الكلام ولا يريد  أن يفهمه ولا أن يعمل به والله ما له رغبة صادقة في النزول بالملكوت  الأعلى، أو ما عرف الملكوت الأعلى ولا آمن به.*
*لقد نادانا ربنا في  كتابه القرآن الكريم بتسعة وثمانين نداء: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا)، إما أن  يأمرنا أو ينهانا أو يبشرنا أو ينذرنا أو يعلمنا.* 
*وواجبنا أن نعلم  تلك النداءات كلها، وأن نعرف كل نداء منها، وأن نعمل بما أمرنا بالعمل به،  وأن ننتهي عما نهانا عن فعله، وأن نستبشر بما بشرنا، وأن نحذر ونخاف مما  حذرنا، ونتعلم ما أراد أن يعلمنا، وهذا طريق السلام، وهذا سبيل السعادة في  الدنيا والآخرة.*
*هل عرف المسلمون هذا؟ ما سمعوا به قروناً عديدة، ما  سبب ذلك؟ فروا من بيوت الله وهجروها، أعرضوا عن كتاب الله، وضعوه على  الرفوف فقط، أو حفظوه في الصدور ليقرءوه على موتاهم، من أجل أن يأكلوا  طعاماً أو يتقاضوا أجوراً، وأكثر من ثمانمائة سنة وهم هكذا. 	 					*

*أمر المؤمنين بالتقوى
** 					 وهنا نادانا جل جلاله فقال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[البقرة:278]،  نادانا ليأمرنا أولاً بتقواه: اتقوا الله، لو كان هناك سبع مفترس حول  بيتك، أو في الحي الذي أنت فيه وناداك منادٍ فقال: يا فلان! احذر فالسبع  موجود أمامك، فهل ستضحك ولا تبالي، ماذا تصنع؟ هل تفزع أم لا؟ لو ناداك  منادٍ: يا عبد الله! انتبه، فبعد أربع وعشرين ساعة لن تبقى قطرة من الماء،  فاحتفظ بما عندك من الماء أو تموت عطشاً وظمأً، فماذا ستقول؟ ستخاف على  نفسك العطش والموت.
*
*إذاً: فكيف يقول الجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه: يا عبادي المؤمنين! اتقوني ثم لا نبالي؟ أعوذ بالله، أعوذ بالله أن نقف هذا الموقف.*
*(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[البقرة:278]الذي  بيده كل شيء، وإليه مصير كل شيء، يملك الحياة والموت، والإعزاز والإذلال،  والفقر والغنى، والصحة والمرض، وبيده كل شيء، يأمرنا أن نتقيه، فكيف نتقيه؟  
*
*بلغنا أن عالماً في جبال التبت يعرف معنى تقوى الله فهيا نمشي إليه، من منكم يسافر إلى جبال التبت ليعلمنا معنى قوله: اتقوا الله؟*
*والله  لو كنا مؤمنين صادقي الإيمان، وقد سمعنا عنه هذا وأمرنا، ولكن لا نعرف كيف  نتقيه، وقيل لنا: إن فلاناً يعلم ذلك؛ والله لرحلنا إليه، أو هل نقول: ما  نعرف، ونقوم نرقص ونأكل؟ إذاً: فنحن بهائم، كفار ومشركون، لا وزن لنا ولا  قيمة.* 
*ولم يأمرنا بتقواه؟ علمنا قبل أنه هو الذي يحيي ويميت، يعز من  يشاء ويذل من يشاء، يعطي ويحرم من يشاء، بيده كل شيء وإليه المصير،  الجبار، العزيز، إذاً: كيف لا يتقى وقد طلب إلينا أن نتقيه؟ 	 					*

*وسيلة تقوى الله تعالى
** 					 كيف نتقي الله؟ بماذا؟ ما هي الآلات والأدوات التي نتقي الله بها وهو  فوقنا ونحن بين يديه لا يخفى عليه من أمرنا شيء، ظاهرنا كباطننا، وهو معنا  يرانا ويقضي علينا، فكيف نتقيه؟ هل بلباس قوي، بكهوف في الأرض، بجبال فوق  الأرض نصعد فوقها، بم تقي؟ كيف نتقي الله؟*
*من منكم -معاشر المستمعين-  يقوم ويقول: بم نتقي الله يا شيخ؟ لنا رغبة في أن نتقيه، فعلمنا بم نتقي  الله؟ أمرنا الله تعالى بتقواه فما أدوات الاتقاء حتى ننجو من غضبه وسخطه  وعذابه؟*
*الجواب: معشر الأبناء والإخوان! الله يتقى بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا لباس ولا حصون ولا سلاح، يتقى غضبه تعالى  وسخطه وعذابه بطاعته، أطعه وأطع رسوله فيما يأمرانك به وينهيانك عنه، لقد  اتقيت غضب الله حينئذ، وجعلت بينك وبينه وقاية أعظم من السماوات والأرضين،  فإن لم تطعه فلا وقاية، ولو كان لك كل العسكر في العالم فوالله ما نفعوك في  شيء.*
*الآن -والحمد لله- عرفنا بم نتقي الله، نتقيه بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأوامر الواجبة التي ألزم بها، وفي النواهي  الدالة على التحريم والممنوعة عندنا، بهذا نتقي الله. 	 					*

*فائدة التقوى والطاعة
** 					 وسؤال آخر: هل فعل الأوامر التي أمر الله بها ورسوله، وترك المنهيات  التي نهى الله عنها هل في ذلك فائدة الله، أم فائدتنا؟ لا شك أن فيه  فائدتنا.*
*والله! لا نسعد ولا نكمل ولا نتحاب ولا نتوالى ولا نتصافى  في الدنيا قبل الآخرة إلا على هذا الأمر وهذا النهي، لسعادتنا في الدنيا  وكمالنا قبل الآخرة، فلا يأمرنا بفعل شيء إلا ليحقق سعادتنا وكمالنا، ولا  ينهانا عن ترك شيء إلا من أجل أن يبعدنا عن شقائنا وخسراننا؛ لأنه العليم  الحكيم.*
*من يبين لنا سر الأمر والنهي، ما فائدة طاعة الله ورسوله؟ الجواب: أن نتقي غضب الله وعذابه وسخطه، أليس كذلك؟* 
*فيجب  على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة من عقلاء المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يتعلموا أوامر الله  ونواهيه، وأوامر رسول الله ونواهيه، ولا محالة، على كل من دخل في رحمة الله  في الإسلام أن يعلم أوامر الله كيف هي وما هي، ونواهيه أيضاً ما هي وكيف  هي، وأوامر الرسول ونواهيه تابعة لأوامر الله ورسوله.*
*فهل هذا الأمر  واضح؟ هل يجوز لمؤمن أو مؤمنة أن يعيش بعد البلوغ السنة والسنتين والعشر  السنين أو الأربعين وهو لا يعرف ما أمر الله به ولا ما نهى الله عنه؟ فإذا  كان ما عرف الأمر والنهي فهو كافر، أو فاسق أو فاجر من أهل الشقاء  والخسران. 	 					
*

*المساجد باب لتحصيل التقوى
** 					 يا ساسة! كيف الحل؟ هنا مشكلة تواجه العالم الإسلامي، دعنا من الذل  والهون والفقر والضعف والفتن، اسكت عن هذا، فقط قل لي: كيف نطيع الله  ورسوله لنكمل ونسعد؟* 
*الجواب: يجب أن نتعلم ونعرف أوامر الله التي هي  في العقيدة وفي القول وفي العمل، وأوامر رسوله كذلك في العقيدة والقول  والعمل، ونواهي الله المتعلقة بالعقيدة الفاسدة والقول السيئ والعمل غير  الصالح، فكيف نحصل على هذا؟* 
*لقد بحثنا عن الطريق ونقبنا وفتشنا، حللنا وسرنا، وقعدنا وقمنا أكثر من أربعين سنة، فما الطريق؟* 
*الطريق  واحد: أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا لله في صدق: أسلمت لك يا ربِّ وجهي، ونجتمع  في بيوت ربنا المساجد، سواء كنا في المدن أو كنا في القرى، كنا عرباً أو  عجماً؛ لأننا دخلنا في الإسلام، كل ليلة لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة عن بيت  الله في الحي أو في القرية، إلا المريض أو الممرض، والحيض من النساء يجعل  لهن ستار وراء الجدار، ومكبر الصوت يبلغهن ويبلغ الصوت إليهن، كل ليلة  نتعلم الأوامر والنواهي الإلهية والنبوية، وكيف نفعل وكيف نترك، وذلكم هو  العلم، وبعد عام أو عامين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة أو خمسة -والله- ما يبقى جاهلٌ  ولا جاهلة أبداً، ولسنا في حاجة إلى قرطاس ولا قلم ولا دواة، ولا مدرسة  أبداً، طول النهار والمحراث في يدي وأنا أحرث الأرض، أو الحديد وأنا أصنع،  وفي الليل نجتمع على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله طول العام، فلن يبقى بيننا جاهل  ولا جاهلة، لا جاهل بالله وأسمائه وصفاته، ولا جاهل بما عند الله لأوليائه،  وما لدى الله لأعدائه، ولا جاهل بأوامر الله ورسوله ولا نواهي الله  ورسوله، ولا كيف يفعل المأمور ويتجنب المنهي، هذا هو الحل، وليس هناك حل  آخر، والله لا وجود له. 	 					
*

*دلائل انعدام التقوى في غير التربية المسجدية
** 					 ومن باب الاستدلال القريب نقول: إن الأبناء والإخوان الذين لازموا  الحلقة سنين يعرفون الحلال والحرام، والواجب والمكروه، ما قرءوا ولا كتبوا،  لكن سمعوا كلام الله وكلام رسوله، وحفظوه وفهموا مراد الله منه.*
*وبرهان  آخر ودليل آخر: لو أراد المسئولون أن يطهروا البلاد بنظام خاص حتى لا يبقى  لصٌ ولا مجرم، ولا زانٍ ولا كذاب، ولا سارق، ولا ساحر، ووضعوا أنظمة  حديدية بالنار، فجعلوا في كل شارع خمسين عسكرياً، وقالوا:: سنعطي لكل من  يستقيم على منهجنا راتباً كل شهر؛ فوالله! ما يتحقق أمنٌ ولا طهرٌ ولا  صلاة، ولكن يتحقق بالعلم والمعرفة بالله عز وجل، أما جربنا الاشتراكية في  عالمنا العربي والإسلامي أكثر من خمس وعشرين سنة؟ فما هي نتائجها؟ أعوذ  بالله، أعوذ بالله! هل حققت الغنى؟ هل حققت العدل والقسط بين الناس؟ هل  حققت الطهر والصفاء؟*
*الجواب: والله! لقد حصل العكس: الفقر والخبث،  والظلم والشر والفساد، مع أننا تبجحنا وقلنا: اشتراكيتنا نوالي من يواليها،  ونعادي من يعاديها! وصفقت الدنيا، فأين آثارها؟ أين هي؟*
*والتصوف، الطرقية، الزوايا، المشايخ في كل مكان، هل حققت تلك الطرق الصوفية شيئاً؟ هل رفعت ظلمة الجهل أم زادتها ظلمة أخرى؟* 
*والدليل والبرهنة الصادقة قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  )[فاطر:28]،  والله! إن مشايخ طرق يفجرون بنساء إخوانهم، ويقدمها الرجل الفحل من أجل أن  تنجب من شيخه ولداً! إلى هذا المستوى هبطت هذه الأمة!
*
*لقد استقللنا  وأخرجنا فرنسا من بلادنا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وألمانيا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا،  فماذا حصل؟ هل سار الطهر فما أصبحت تسمع بجريمة؟ ما أصبحت تسخر من آخر  ويسخر منك؟ ما بقي حسد في النفوس؟ ما الذي بقي؟ ما الذي حصل؟ قولوا: لا إله  إلا الله.* 
*(إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  )[فاطر:28]  العارفون به تعالى وبأوامره ونواهيه، وما عنده لأوليائه، وما لديه  لأعدائه، أولئك الذين يخافون الله؛ لمعرفة سلطانه وقدرته وغضبه ورضاه، أما  الجاهل فأنى له أن يستقيم؟! 	 					
*

*خطوات عملية لتحصيل التقوى
** 					 لقد بلغنا أن الله عز وجل نادانا وأمرنا بتقواه في ذلك النداء، فهيا يا أبناء الإسلام نتقي الله، فكيف نصنع؟* 
*أولاً:  نعزم ونصمم على أن نتقي الله، هذه الخطوة الأولى، فإذا امتلأ القلب بهذا  الخوف فحينئذٍ سوف نسأل: نتقي الله بأي شيء؟ ما هي الأوامر التي نعبد الله  ونطيعه بها، وما هي النواهي؟ في صدق وفي علم، ونتعلم كيف نطيعه ونتعلم كيف  نتجنب معاصيه في صدقٍ وجدٍ، فما يمضي علينا أربعون يوماً إلا وقد عرفنا  الكثير من الأوامر والنواهي، واستجبنا لله وأصبحنا تضيء أنوارنا وتلوح في  الأفق، كلام طيب، نظرة سليمة، معاملة صادقة، وينتهي الحسد والغل والغش  والبغض والكبر، والأمراض كلها تنجلي.*
*معاشر الأبناء! لا أكثر عليكم،  إننا مأمورون بأن نتقي الله، ولا بد من معرفة ما يحب الله وما يكره، فلنسأل  أهل العلم، ما نكتفي بالكتاب، نسأل ونعلم، نجالس العلماء ونزاحمهم، ونطبق  كل ما سمعنا وعلمنا حتى نرتقي يوماً فيوماً ونصبح في أيام عالمين بالله،  متقين له، وذلك هو الفوز العظيم.* 
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه. 	 					*





*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (11)  
الحلقة (323)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (19)


** 				الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.*
*أما بعد:*
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.*
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- والليالي الثلاث بعدها  ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).*
*معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! مازلنا مع سورة  المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث: أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لِيَفْتَدُوا بِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا  تُقُبِّلَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ  )[المائدة:35-37].  					
*
*حياة المؤمنين وشرفهم بنداء الله تعالى لهم**العلم بالتكاليف والقيام بها وسيلة تحقيق التقوى**(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:35]  عرفنا بم نتقي الله، إننا نتقيه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، أي: بفعل ما أمرنا  الله بفعله، واجتناب ما أمرنا باجتنابه، بهذا يتقى الله، أي: يتقى عذابه  وسخطه وغضبه على عصاته، بم تتقي الله يا عبد الله؟ هل بسور عالٍ وبحصن حصين  وبجيش عرمرم؟ بم تتقي الله وأنت بين يديه؟ الجواب: لا ينتقي الله إلا  بطاعته، من أطاعه اتقى غضبه وسخطه، ومن عصاه وتمرد عنه وخرج عن طاعته ما  اتقى الله أبداً، وتعرض للغضب الإلهي والسخط الرباني والعذاب والعياذ  بالله.
*
*(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:35]،  وطاعة الله وطاعة الرسول توجب أن تعرف أوامر الله ونواهيه، وأوامر رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونواهيه، وإلا فلن تستطيع أن تتقي الله، فهل تريد  أن تتقي عذاب الله وسخطه؟ إن ذلك بطاعته وطاعة رسوله. في أي شيء؟ في الأمر  والنهي. ما هي أوامره وما هي نواهيه؟ اطلب هذا من أهل العلم أو من كتاب  الرب وهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما أن تشتغل بتجارتك وأعمالك ودنياك،  وتقول: ما عرفت أوامر الله ونواهيه؛ فهذا ما ينبغي! والكلمة الخالدة كلمة  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم )، والمسلمة تابعة، وإنما لم تذكر تنزيهاً لها، واعترافاً بحرمتها أو احتراماً للفحول أن يذكر نساؤهم بينهم.
*
*إذاً: الحبيب يقول: ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم )،  والمسلمة يا رسول الله؟ الجواب: هي كذلك. فلم ما قلت: والمسلمة؟ الجواب:  احتراماً لكم وتقديراً لمواقفكم لا نذكر نساءكم، فما الفرق بينكم وبينهن؟  الكل يريد دار السلام والنجاة من الخزي والعذاب.*
*إذاً: هل يستطيع رجل  أو امرأة أن يطيع الله ورسوله وهو لم يعرف أوامر الله وأوامر رسوله،  ونواهي الله ونواهي رسوله؟ مستحيل. إذاً: وجدنا أنفسنا أمام الأمر الواقع،  يجب أن نطلب العلم، كل يوم تعلم أمراً، اليوم عرفت من أوامر الله إقام  الصلاة، فإياك أن تعصي الله، إياك أن تفرط فيها أو تؤديها على غير الوجه  المطلوب أداؤها عليه، غداً عرفت وجوب الزكاة، بعده عرفت وجوب الحج، ثم عرفت  بر الوالدين، ثم عرفت طاعة أولي الأمر، ثم عرفت الآداب.. وهكذا، ما هو  بشرط أن يكون في يوم واحد، الليلة عرفت أن الغيبة حرام، قال تعالى: ( وَلا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا )[الحجرات:12]، بعد شهر عرفت أن النميمة حرام، بعد غدٍ عرفت أن الكذب حرام، وهكذا.
*
*إذاً:  يجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يعرف أوامر الله وأوامر رسوله ونواهيهما؛ ليفعل  المأمور على الوجه الذي بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولينتهي عن  المحرم نهياً كاملاً وانتهاء تاماً. 	 					*

*معنى قوله تعالى: (وابتغوا إليه الوسيلة)**وسائل مشروعة في طلب مرضاة الله
** 					 فباسم الله نستعرض الوسائل المشروعة:* 
*اغتسل أحدكم قبل صلاة  الفجر وصلى الصبح في طريقه إلى مكة ليعتمر، فهذه العمرة وسيلة تقربه من  الله؛ لأن الله أحب ذلك ودعا إليه وأمر به فقال: ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ  )[البقرة:196]. 
*
*أحدكم  في منزله توضأ وأتى إلى المسجد ليسمع العلم ويحضر حلق الدرس تملقاً إلى  الله وتزلفاً، أو من أجل أن يعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره، فهل هذا المجيء  وسيلة أم غير وسيلة؟ إنه وسيلة.*
*شخص من الصالحين يمشي في شوارع  المدينة، وكلما رأى شوكاً أو حجرة تؤذي المؤمنين أو عقرباً أزالها، لم يا  عبد الله؟ قال: أتملق ربي في تنظيف الطريق لعباده، يتوسل إليه.* 
*طبيب  يضع كرسيه أمام المسجد بعد الصلاة: من أراد أن يشكو مرضه إلي فليتفضل، يضع  يديه على قلبه على جسده، ثم يدفع إليه المريض مالاً فيقول: لا، نحن نتملق  إلى الله فقط، يتوسل بعلاج أولياء الله ومداواتهم.*
*بل هنا طباخ يقول: لأحسنن طبخ هذا الأزر اليوم ليأكله الصالحون ويتلذذوا به، وأنا أتقرب بذلك إلى ربي، فهذا توسل.*
*إذاً: كل قول أو عمل أو نية صالحة تريد بها وجه الله أنت متملق إلى الله متزلف من أجل أن يقربك وتحظى بالقرب منه تعالى. 	 					*


*وسائل محرمة في طلب مرضاة الله** 					 والوسيلة الممنوعة التي عرفها المؤمنون في عصور الجهل من مظاهرها: أنه يركب من المدينة على بعيره إلى قبر سيدي عبد القادر الجيلاني في بغداد، آلله أمرك بهذا تتوسل به إليه؟ لا؛ لأن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد: المسجد الحرام، ومسجدي هذا، والمسجد الأقصى )، فكونك أنت تأخذ تذكرة بالطائرة من المغرب الأقصى أو من السودان أو من الشام لزيارة سيدي عبد القادر الجيلاني هذه وسيلة والله ما تصل بك إلى رضا الله، ما هي بوسيلة هذه، ما شرعها الله.* 
*إن  الوسيلة أنك -مثلاً- بعدما استراح الناس وصلوا العشاء وطعموا وأرادوا أن  يناموا ذهبت إلى البقيع ووقفت على جداره وسلمت على أهله: السلام عليكم أهل  الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين، أنتم السابقون ونحن إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون،  وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم اغفر لأهل البقيع وارحمهم، اللهم اغفر  لأهل البقيع وارحمهم، ودمعت عيناك دموعاً ورجعت، فلم فعل هذا؟ فعله يتملق  إلى الله يتزلف إليه؛ لأنه يسلم على أوليائه الموتى ويدعو لهم ويترحم  عليهم، هل فعل هذا لأجل دينار أو درهم؟ فهذه وسيلة.*
*أما أن تأتي إلى قبر إدريس أو قبر البدوي أو العدناني  -وما أكثرهم- وتحبو حبواً للوصول إليه، ما يستطيع أن يمشي، فلو مشى  لقالوا: ما فيك تقدير للسيد، فيحبو وينزل على القبر يتمرغ ويتمسح، ويقول  ويدعو: يا سيدي، يا كذا أنا كذا أنا كذا، ويكفر حتى ما يبقى له علاقة  بالله، ويقول: توسلت! أهذا التوسل الصالحين؟! هل الميت يدعى، وإذا دعي فهل  يجيب؟ الجواب: لا؟ ما قال تحت السماء إنسان: إن الميت إذا دعي سمعك وأجابك  وقال: سأعطيك، فكيف إذاً تأتيه من قريتك من بلادك البعيدة، وتتململ حول  قبره، وتدعو وتستغيث وتقول: أتوسل إلى الله عز وجل؟ أنت الآن تبتعد من الله  وما تتوسل، أنت تتوسل للبعد من الله وعدم القرب منه، وعلة هذا الجهل، ما  عرفوا، ما علمناهم، ما علموا، هذا هو السبب، لا سبب غيره، لو عرف أنه بهذه  عصى الله ورسوله، وخرج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، وأنه في عداد المشركين والله  ما يفعل هذا أبداً، إلا إذا كان قلبه ميتاً لا يؤمن بالله ولا بلقائه، مسلم  صوري أراد أن يأكل أو يشرب بهذه العملية فهذا ممكن، أما من آمن بالله وعرف  الله ثم يفعل هذا الشرك والباطل ليتقرب به إلى الله فلا!*
*وكذلك الذين يذبحون للأولياء ويجعلون لهم الأغنام والأشجار: هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر  ! اشترى مجموعة من الشياه في هذه الأيام؛ لأن الأمطار غزيرة والنباتات  ظهرت، يريد أن يكتسب، فاشترى عشرين شاة وقال: هذه شاة سيدي فلان، ما تلده  له وهي له، جعل شاة للولي توسلاً حتى يحفظ الله عز وجل باقي الغنم وتنجب  وتلد، هذه رغبته، آلله أمر بهذه الوسيلة وأذن فيها؟ الجواب: لا، إذاً: هذه  وسيلة باطلة، هذه تبعدك عن القرب من الله، ولا تعطيك أبداً درجة عند الله  بحال؛ لأنك ابتدعت بدعة وأتيت بعمل الشرك.*
*وآخر أراد أن يغرس في وقت الغرس في الخريف خمسين نخلة من العجوة، قال: هذه نخلة سيدي رسول الله، وهذا أحسن من سيدي عبد القادر  ، ومع هذا فوالله ما يجوز ذلك، وتبقى النخلة كلما تثمر لا يأكله هو ولا  أهله، هذه لسيدي فلان! لم فعلت هذا؟ يقول: من أجل أن يبارك الله في النخل  وينتج ويكون صالحاً، فهذا يسميه العلماء توسلاً، لكنه باطل ما ينفع وما  يجدي أبداً.*
*قال تعالى عنهم: (  وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا  فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ  لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ  يَصِلُ إِلَى شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  )[الأنعام:136]،  المشركون كانوا يقولون: هذه الشاة للات وهذه الشاة لربنا عز وجل، هذه  النخلة للعزى وهذه النخلة لربنا تعالى، ومع هذا ما قبل الله هذا وما رضي  به، ثم سلكوا مسلكاً قبيحاً وهو التحيل؛ فالتي جعلوها لله إذا أنتجت -سواء  كانت نعجة أو ناقة أو بقرة أو نخلة أو شجرة- وما أنتجت التي جعلوها لغير  الله يأخذون التي لله فيعطونها للأخرى، والعكس لا، فإذا نتجت ناقة العزى  وناقة الله ما نتجت لا ينقلون حقها، يتركونها لأوليائهم، فعابهم تعالى على  هذا التصرف، ساء ما يحكمون من الحكم الباطل.
*
*وكذلك النذور، يقول: يا سيدي عبد القادر، يا سيدي فلان، يا رسول الله! إذا تيسر أمري وأنجبت امرأتي ولداً فعلت كذا وكذا، وهذه وسيلة باطلة لا تبتغى ولا تطلب لله. 	 					*


*تعدد الوسائل المشروعة بتعدد الطاعات** 					 وعدنا من حيث بدأنا: فتوسل إلى الله بمحابه، بالذي يحبه، افعله من  أجله تزلفاً إليه وتقرباً، توسل إلى الله بترك مكارهه، ما يكرهه ونفسك  تشتهيه أو أبوك يشتهيه اتركه لله تملقاً إلى الله وتزلفاً، ولن يكون التوسل  بغير هذا.*
*(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ  )[المائدة:35]،  هل عرف المؤمنون والمؤمنات كيف يتوسلون إلى الله، كم هي الوسائل؟ بلا عد،  كل طاعة لله ورسوله وسيلة، تتوسل بها إلى الله، تذكر الله: سبحان الله  وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم، عشراً، مائة، مائتين، مائة ساعة وأنت تحظى  بالقرب من الله؛ لأن الله يحب هذه الكلمات، وهكذا.
*
*أما البدع  والخرافات والضلالات والشركيات بالذبح والنذر والعكوف على القبور والرحلة  إليها لمسافات بعيدة فهذا من باب الشرك والباطل، ولا يصح لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة  أن يأتيه أبداً. 	 					*

*معنى قوله تعالى: (وجاهدوا في سبيله)**(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]، ( وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]  والسبيل معروف: الطريق الموصل إلى رضا الله عز وجل، ما هو سبيل الله؟ هو  أن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع لعباده من أجل أن يكملوا ويسعدوا في دنياهم  وأخراهم، سبيل الله طريق الله الموصل إلى رضا الله عز وجل.
*
*إذاً:  جاهدوا في سبيله لا تخرجوا عن محابه ومساخطه، جاهدوا الكافرين المشركين  الظالمين، حتى يعبدوا الله وحده، وحتى يتخلوا عن الظلم ويبتعدوا عن الشر  والفساد، هذا الجهاد لا بد له من إمام يقود المجاهدين، إذا قال: قفوا  وقفوا، إذا قال: سيروا ساروا، وإذا قال: ارجعوا رجعوا، لا يصح فيه العمل  الفردي أبداً بحال من الأحوال، لا بد من إمام يقود المؤمنين إلى الجهاد في  سبيل الله، أي: من أجل أن يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به سواه، من أجل أن تطبق  قوانينه وشرائعه بين الناس ليطهروا ويكملوا ويسعدوا في دنياهم وأخراهم.*
*والآن  إمامنا -أطال الله عمره وحفظه- لنا ما أعلن عن جهاد، فنحن الآن آمنون، ما  علينا تبعة ولا مسئولية، لكن لو قال غداً: التعبئة العامة، العدو داهمكم  فقد وجب، وحصل هذا في حرب الخليج واندفع الرجال، لكن إذا ما أمر إمام  المسلمين فهذا يعود إليه لعدة أسباب:*
*أولاً: ضعفه وعدم قدرته على غزو  أو فتح بلاد أعظم منه وأكبر، فاضطر إلى معاهدتهم، معاهدة السلم وعدم  الاعتداء ليدفع شرهم عنا، أما عاهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
*ثانياً:  لسنا بقادرين على أن نغزو ونفتح لضعفنا وعجزنا وقوة من نريد كذلك غزوهم  ودخول ديارهم، هذه حالات وظروف ممكن أن تبقى سبعين سنة ما هناك جهاد، وقد  يترتب الجهاد في كل سنة مرة، كلما يغزونا العدو يجب أن نغزوه. 	 					*


*نقد الجهاد بنية تحرير الوطن**(وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]،  هنا ألفت النظر: جاهدنا في سبيل الوطن لتحرير البلاد من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا، وما استطعنا أن نقيم دولة لله، ولا أن ننصب إماماً يؤمنا  ويقودنا إلى رضا الله؛ لأن النية الدافعة الباعثة على الجهاد هي التحرير،  تحرير الوطن من الاستعمار، وإني آسف لأن رجال السياسة غير موجودين عندنا،  لكن نتكلم مع البهاليل ولا حرج، والله عز وجل يسمعنا، قاتلنا بريطانيا،  قاتلنا فرنسا، هولندا، قاتلنا أسبانيا، إيطاليا، وما قاتلنا قتالاً في سبيل  الله، فمن ثم لم ينتج لنا دولة إسلامية، ولا إماماً إسلامياً يقودنا، ما  إن نخرج العدو حتى نكون الحكومة من ماذا؟ أمن أهل العلم والبصيرة والولاية  لله؟ فسادتنا حكومات أشبه بالجاهلية، والله إن الحالة الدينية في بلادنا  حين كان الاستعمار فيها أفضل منها الآن في الاستقلال، وأتكلم على علم وعلى  بصيرة، أيام الاستعمار الفرنسي كان الخمر ممنوعاً ولا يباع، ما كانوا  يلزمون مؤمنة أن تكشف عن وجهها أبداً، أو يسخرون منها، والآن أين نساء  المؤمنين؟ في الشوارع غاديات رائحات، والخمر تصنع وتباع.. وقل ما شئت، وليس  معنى هذا أني أرغب أن يعود الكفر إلى ديارنا، الذي يفهم هذا الفهم مسكين  ضائع، نقول: لما جاهدنا ما جاهدنا على الأساس الذي وضع الله عز وجل في  قوله: ( وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]، ما قال: في تحرير البلاد، في إقامة الحكم الوطني، قال: ( فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]، أي: من أجل أن يعبد وحده، وأن تطبق شرائعه، وتظهر أنوار دينه لتعم العالم وتغطيه. 	 					
*
*عظمة جهاد النفس** 					 الجهاد الثاني: جهاد النفس، وتذكرون حديث: ( رجعتم من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد الأكبر )،  وإن ضعف الحديث فما يضرنا هذا، فجهاد النفس أصعب من جهاد العدو، جهاد  العدو تحمل فيه سلاحك شهرين أو أربعة وترجع، ونفسك تجاهدها الليل والنهار  طول العام حتى تموت وأنت في هذا الجهاد إن كنت من المجاهدين، أما إذا  استسلمت لها فهي تقود إلى كل وبال ومفسدة، لكن من أراد أن يستقيم على منهج  الله لا يتكلم بكلمة حتى يعلم أن الله أذن له فيها، لا ينظر نظرة حتى يعلم  أن الله أذن له فيها، لا يأكل لقمة حتى يعلم أن الله أذن فيها، وهنا تواجه  النفس، تدعوه إلى الطعام والشراب والنكاح والقول والعمل، فكيف يقهرها إذا  لم يجاهدها الجهاد المرير.* 
*(وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]،  نجاهد من؟ تقدير المفعول: أنفسنا، ونجاهد الكفار من أجل أن يطهروا، أن  يصفوا، أن يكملوا، أن يسعدوا بعبادة الله وحده وبالتخلي عن الشرك والكفر،  أليس كذلك؟
*
*وبالمناسبة أقول وأستثني المملكة: لو أراد إقليم من  أقاليم المسلمين أن يغزو بلاداً كافرة ليدخلهم في الإسلام، أليس يصبح  جهادهم معرة؟ أنت ما أقمت الإسلام في ديارك، لا طهر ولا صفاء، لا مودة ولا  إخاء، لا حب ولا ولاء، وتريد أن تدخل إيطاليا في هذا، أهذا عمل؟* 
*إذاً:  أنت لا تقيم دعوة الله ولا دينه في بلادك، وتطالب أن تدخل البلاد الأخرى،  ففيم تدخل؟ أتريد أن يصبحوا سكارى كإخوانك أنت وعشاقاً وضلالاً ومشركين  وخرافيين في كل مكان، هذا الذي تدخلهم فيه؟ ما يجوز أن تطلق ولا رصاصة من  أجل هذا، ومعنى هذا: أن من أراد من ديار العالم الإسلامي أن يجاهد فليبدأ  بنفسه، يطهر أمته بأساليب الطهارة، يزكيها، يرفع قيمها، يوحدها حتى تصبح  ككتلة من نور حيثما توجهت أنارت الأرض.*
*(وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]، لماذا يا رب؟ رجاء أن تفلحوا، لتستعدوا للفلاح: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]،  فمن يفلحنا؟ الله الذي جاهدنا من أجله، ينجينا من الخزي والذل والعار  والفرقة والخلاف وعذاب النار يوم القيامة، ويدخلنا الجنة دار الأبرار بعد  أن تصفو أنفسنا وأرواحنا ونتحاب ونتوالى ونتعاون في ديارنا هذه، هذا هو  الفلاح: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]، هذه (لعل) الإعدادية؛ لنعدكم بذلك ونهيئكم للفلاح. 	 					
*

*الخطوات الإعدادية لجهاد النفس** 					 معاشر المستمعين! هيا نجاهد، ادخلوا في هذه المعركة، ما دام أنه قد  أمنكم الله وأراحكم فلا تحمل سيفاً ولا تشتريه أيضاً ولا يوجد في بيتك،  فهيا نجاهد أنفسنا، أول خطوة: ألا نصلي صلاة إلا في جماعة المسلمين، جهاداً  لهذه النفس الماكرة الخبيثة، فمن الليلة لا أصلي فريضة إلا في جماعة  المؤمنين.*
*الخطوة الثانية: ألا نتكلم بكلمة لم نعرف أنها فيها رضا  الله، ونلتزم الصمت، وإذا بالبلاد تتغير، إذا لازمنا الصمت بقيد ألا نتكلم  إلا إذا أذن الله لنا في تلك الكلمة وكانت من مرضاته فلا تسأل عما يسقط من  الشر ويتهدم من الفساد والبلاء بحفظ اللسان فقط.* 
*نجاهد أنفسنا على  ألا نقضي ساعة في لهو أو باطل أبداً، أيامنا كدقائقنا كساعاتنا لله، نجلس  جلسة نذكر الله، نتعلم الهدى، نعبد الله، أما أن نجلس لنضحك ونتكلم بالباطل  أمام التلفاز أو نلعب الورق فهل هذا جهاد للنفس؟ هذا انهزام للنفس،  فلنجاهد أنفسنا لنتهيأ للفلاح الموعود بكتاب ربنا، نجاهد أنفسنا بحملها على  طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، فلا ترانا إلا نفعل المأمور ونتخلى ونبتعد عن  المنهي غير المأمور، هذا هو الجهاد والفلاح مضمون: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35].
*
*والله تعالى أسأل أن يجعلنا من المفلحين المجاهدين طول حياتهم، وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين. 	 					*





*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (12)  
الحلقة (324)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (2)


**         أمر الله عز وجل المؤمنين باحترام شعائره سبحانه، فلا يصدون من أتى من  المشركين قاصداً بيت الله الحرام سائقاً معه هديه وقلائده، ولا يتعاملون  معهم كما فعلوا هم بالمؤمنين في عمرة الحديبية، حين صدوا النبي ومن معه من  المؤمنين عن دخول بيت الله الحرام ونحر هديهم عنده، إلا أن الحكم بدخول  المشركين إلى الحرم قد نسخ فيما بعد، فحرم الله دخولهم الحرم لأن عليهم  نجاسة الشرك ورجسه.        
**
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود ...)
*
*  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.**وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.*
*أما بعد:* 
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.*
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه اليوم والأيام الثلاثة بعده ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).*
*وها نحن مع فاتحة سورة المائدة، وقد تناولنا  بالدراسة منها الآيتين الأوليين، وما استوفيناهما دراسة وفهماً وعملاً  وتطبيقاً، فإليكم تلاوة الآيتين وتأملوا وتدبروا:*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ   *   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا  الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ  الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا  وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ  صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا وَتَعَاوَنُوا  عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )[المائدة:1-2].                      
*
*ذكر خبر الفيلسوف الكندي في الدلالة على إعجاز نظم القرآن الكريم*

*  بين يدي شرح الآيتين: ذكر القرطبي في تفسيره القصة الآتية؛ لتعرفوا عظمة هذا القرآن وما احتوت عليه هاتان الآيتان من العجب والبيان.**قال: إن أصحاب الكندي -والكندي  هذا من فلاسفة العرب- قالوا له: أيها الحكيم! اعمل لنا كتاباً مثل القرآن،  فقال: نعم أعمل مثل بعضه. تلطف، ما ادعى الدعوى الكاملة، فاحتجب أياماً  كثيرة في بيته، ثم خرج إلى الناس إلى أتباعه وتلامذته من المشركين فقال:  والله ما أقدر ولا أطيق ولا يطيق هذا أحد، قال: إني فتحت المصحف فخرجت سورة  المائدة، قال: فنظرت فإذا هو قد نطق بالوفاء ونهى عن النكث، وحل تحليلاً  عاماً ثم استثنى استثناءً بعد استثناء، ثم أخبر عن قدرته وحكمته في سطرين،  ولا يقدر أحد أن يأتي بهذا إلا في أجلاد! ما هو في جلد واحد بل في عدد من  الجلود، وهو تعالى جاء به في سطرين! هذا قول حكيم من حكماء العرب.                         * 

*سر نداء المؤمنين بلفظ الإيمان*

*  بسم الله نراجع إجمالاً قبل الشرح:

**أولاً: عرفنا أن الله عز وجل تفضل علينا -وله الحمد والمنة- إذ نادانا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:1]، قلنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك.*

*وقد  لا يشعر بعضنا بفضيلة نداء الرب تبارك وتعالى، فالبشر لو يناديه ملك من  الملوك أو سلطان من السلاطين يكاد يطير من الفرح، وذو الجلال والإكرام رب  السموات والأرض رب العالمين ينادينا وما نفرح؟! من نحن وما نحن حتى  ينادينا؟ لو اجتمعنا كلنا ما كنا ككوكب في السماء.*
*ونادانا بعنوان  الإيمان لسر عرفناه والحمد لله: وهو أن المؤمن حي يسمع النداء، والكافر  ميت، المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه والله إنه لحي يعي ويفهم ويسمع ويبصر وينطق  ويأتي ما يدعى إليه ويفعل، وينتهي عما نهي عنه ويترك، وذلك لكمال حياته،  أما الكافر فهل يجيب إذا ناديته؟ يسمع (حي على الصلاة) على المآذن فهل يجيب  النداء ويشهد صلاة الجمعة؟ الجواب: لا.* 
*وبعبارة واضحة: المسلمون  إذا كان تحت رايتهم ذميون من أهل الكتاب هل يكلفونهم بأعمال الإسلام؟  يأمرونهم بالصيام والصلاة والحج والجهاد والرباط والزكاة؟ والله ما  يأمرونهم، لماذا؟ هل هم خائفون منهم؟ إنهم تحت دولتهم، فلماذا ما يأمرونهم؟  ما أمرهم الله ورسوله بذلك، لماذا؟ لأنهم أموات، والميت لا يكلف أبداً لا  بأمر ولا نهي، فإذا نفخت فيهم روح الإيمان وسارت في أجسادهم أصبحوا أهلا  لأن يفعلوا ويتركوا وذلك لكمال إيمانهم.                         * 

*وجوب الوفاء بالعقود والعهود*

*  نادانا الله تعالى ليأمرنا بما فيه خيرنا وسعادتنا وطهرنا وصفاؤنا وقل ما شئت من ألفاظ الكمال؛ إذ قال: ( أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  )[المائدة:1]،  من عقد عقداً مع امرأته مع جاره مع أخيه مع كافر من أعدائه يجب أن يفي، من  عقد عقد نكاح، إيجار، حرب، سلم يجب الوفاء، هذا نظام حياة أهل الإيمان،  إذا عاهدوا لن ينكثوا العهد أبداً حتى يكون غيرهم هو الناكث والناقض، لأنهم  أحياء شرفاء كمل أقوياء لا يهبطون إلى تلك مستويات الأموات من أهل الكفر  والشرك والنفاق.* *إذا عقد المؤمن عقداً فلن يحله أبداً، وإذا عاهد فلن يخون عهده ولن ينكثه، وحسبنا أن يأمرنا الله تعالى بقوله: ( أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  )[المائدة:1]، ما بقي مؤمن ينكث عهداً ولا ينقض عقداً ولا يحل عقداً، وهذا هو الواقع الذي نعرفه.                         * 
*منة الله تعالى على عباده بحل بهيمة الأنعام عدا ما حرمه*

*   ثانياً: ( أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ  )[المائدة:1]، يا عباد الله المؤمنون! ( أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ  )[المائدة:1]،  كلوا لحوم الإبل والبقر والغنم واشكروا الله واذكروه على نعمه وآلائه، هذه  منة أم لا قيمة لها عندنا؟ لولا أنه أذن لنا في أكل لحوم الإبل والبقر  والغنم فهل سنأكل لنتعرض لغضب الله وسخطه والخلود في عذاب الشقاء أبداً؟ لا  والله، إذاً: هذه منة من أعظم المنن، ونعمة من أعظم النعم.**وشيء آخر: من  خلق الإبل والبقر والغنم؟ هل أمهاتنا وآباؤنا؟ هل نحن الذين أخرجناها من  المصانع؟ من يملكها؟ الله، وقد أذن لنا في أكلها، إذاً: فالحمد لله.*
*(إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:1]، هذا الاستثناء اللطيف الذي تعجب منه الحكيم: ( إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:1] أي شيء يتلى علينا مما حرم علينا أكله، وقال: ( يُتْلَى  )[المائدة:1]، وبعد آيتين فقط يأتي ما يتلي عليكم، في قوله تعالى: (  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا  أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]، فهذه العشر تلاها علينا أم لا؟ تحمل بيان محرمات اللحوم.  * 
*تحريم صيد البر على المحرم وصيد حيوان الحرم*

*  ( إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:1]، لا إله إلا الله! ما هذا الاستدراك وهذا الاستثناء؟ ( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:1]،  إياكم أن تصيدوا محرمين بحج أو عمرة، ما أحل الله ذاك ولا يحله لكم؛ لأن  المحرم داخل في أعظم عبادة وأشرفها وأكملها، قلبه مع الله، جوارحه مسخرة  لعبادة الله، فكيف يشتغل بالصيد فيصيد، حتى ولو كان جائعاً يقتله الجوع لا  يصح له أن يصيد، ولا يأمر أحداً أن يصيد له أبداً وهو متلبس بهذه العبادة  الجليلة العظيمة: لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد والنعمة  لك والملك، لا شريك لك.**( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ )[المائدة:1]،  أما إن كنتم حلالاً فصيدوا فقد أذن لكم في الصيد، وأي صيد؟ هو ما أذن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أكله، كل الصيد حلال إلا ما كان من ذوات  الأنياب كالسباع وذوات المخالف، إذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حرم أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع، وذي مخلب من الطيور )،  حرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمر الله تعالى له بذلك أنابه عنه في أن  يحرم على المؤمنين والمؤمنات أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع، وكل ذي مخلب من  الطيور؛ لحكمة يعلمها الله عز وجل.*
*إذاً: ( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:1]،  وهنا أيضاً علمنا أن الحرمين الشريفين مكة والمدينة لا يحل لنا الصيد  فيهما ولو جعنا، لا يحل لنا الصيد، أي: لا يحل لأحدنا أن يصيد حمامة أو  طائراً أو يصيد أي حيوان في الحرمين، بل الواجب إذا مررت بذئب أو بثعلب أو  بأي حيوان تحت ظل شجرة ألا تزعجه، دعه في ظله، إلا ما كان يؤذي، فالذي يؤذي  المؤمنين يقتل، لا يسمح له بالبقاء.  * 

*صور من إحداث المحرم في الحرمين*

*  أحد الإخوان جاءني يعقب على كلمة أمس يقول: أنت قلت: قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  المدينة حرم من عير إلى ثور، من أحدث فيها حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة  الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً )، فهل الطريقة التجانية تعتبر من الأحداث المنهية؟**قلت له: نعم.*
*فقال: لم ما بينت؟* 
*فقلت: في الحقيقة نحن ما بينا؛ لأننا لسنا دارسين لهذا الحديث، ولكنه عارضة عرضت، ولا بأس أن نبين فنقول:* 
*الذي  يفتح استوديوهاً في مكة أو المدينة للتصوير هذا والله لقد أحدث حدثاً من  أقبح الأحداث، وهو كما أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إما أن يتوب ويتوب  الله عليه وإلا فهو آيس من الرحمة، لقوله: ( فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً )، لا فرض ولا نفل.*
*فهل يسمح الرسول لأحد أن يحدث في مدينته هذا الحدث، وهو الذي يقول: ( إن من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون )،  من هو المصور الحق؟ أليس الله؟ اقرءوا آخر سورة الحشر في أسمائه تعالى،  فهل يرضى أن يقال لك: أنت المصور؟تنازع الله عز وجل؟ فهذه وحدها كافية.*
*والذي  يفتح دكاناً لبيع أشرطة الأغاني أغاني العواهر وفجار الرجال، ويبيع ذلك في  المدينة ويشيعه بين بيوتها أما أحدث حدثاً؟ أي حدث أقبح من هذا الحدث؟!*
*والذي يفتح صندوقاً مالياً ويقول: تعالوا لترابوا معنا! خذوا العشرة بأحد عشر إلى شهر أو سنة، أليس هذا قد أحدث حدثاً؟* 
*والذي  يفتح صالون الحلاقة يحلق وجوه الرجال، صالون حلاقة مهمته أن يحلق وجوه  الفحول، أما أحدث هذا؟ أيرضى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الحدث؟ هل كان  موجوداً هذا؟ هل أذن الله به؟* 
*إذاً: والذي يأتي بطريقة من طرق  الهابطين ويأخذ يدعو الناس إليها في الحرمين، وعلى سبيل المثال: التجانية  التي يقولون فيها: إن صلاة الفاتح مرة واحدة تعدل سبعين ختمة من القرآن،  صلاة الفاتح تلك الصيغة التي ابتدعها من ابتدعها يقول: تعدل سبعين ختمة من  القرآن، ومعنى هذا: لا تقرءوا القرآن أبداً، لا حاجة إليه.*
*وصلاة  الفاتح هي: اللهم صل على محمد الفاتح لما أغلق، والخاتم لما سبق، ناصر الحق  بالحق، والهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم، وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم.  هذه الصيغة تعدل سبعين ختمة من القرآن، فهل يبقي من يقرأ القرآن؟! ما  الفائدة؟ نقرأ سبعين ختمة حتى نعطى أجر هذه الصلاة!* 
*ومعنى هذا إغلاق  الباب عن كتاب الله حتى ما يقرأ، وأعظم من هذا أنهم يقولون: إن صلاة  الفاتح أعطاها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة لا مناماً للشيخ فلان، خرج  في اليقظة وأعطاه صلاة الفاتح! كذبوا على رسول الله، والرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول: ( من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار )، وكذبوا على المؤمنين والمؤمنات.* 
*هذا  مثال وإلا فكل الطرق فيها من الباطل والشرك ما لا يذكر، فمن الخير أن نسلك  سبيل سلفنا الصالح، ما عندنا طريقة إلا طريقة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  أنا مسلم فقل لي: قال الله وقال رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*والذي  يسلك الطريقة الحديثة طريقة التكفير والهجرة، ويأخذ ينشرها في الحرمين،  وعثر عليهم وهم يوقدون نيران الفتنة في العالم، أليس هذا من أعظم الأحداث؟!  هذه تكفر المؤمنين، قالوا: الحكام يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله فهم كفار،  والعلماء علموا ذلك وسكتوا فهم كفار، والأمة علمت بذلك وما حاربت فهي  كافرة، ولم يبق من مسلم إلا ذلك الرجل الذي يحمل هذه البدعة!*
*وقد قلت  غير ما مرة: من لم يستطع أن يستقيم في الحرمين فليخرج، يلتحق بأي بلاد،  أما أن ينزل في مكة والمدينة ويتعاطى الخمر والحشيش والربا والزنا والباطل  والمنكر؛ فهذا غير مسموح له أن يدخل في الحرمين الشريفين إلا عن توبة  صادقة، ما استطعت أن تستقيم فالتحق ببلاد أخرى، هذا حرم رسول الله، وذاك  حرم الله عز وجل.     * 
*اختصاص الله تعالى بحكم ما يريد*

*  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  )[المائدة:1]، أرأيتم كيف ختم هذه الآية بقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  )[المائدة:1]،  يحل ما يشاء ويحرم ما يشاء ويأذن فيما يشاء ويمنع ما يشاء؛ إذ هو الرب  العليم الحكيم لا اعتراض عليه؛ لعلمه الذي أحاط بكل شيء، ولحكمته التي ما  خلا منها شيء، ولقدرته التي لا يعجزها شيء، فلهذا يحكم ما يريد، إياك أن  تعترض على حكم الله وتقول: لم أحل الله هذا؟ أو لم حرم الله هذا؟ إنك تقول:  لم أحللت يا فلان لأنه إنسان عاجز علمه محدود وطاقته محدودة، أما الله  العليم الحكيم العزيز الحكيم فما تقول: لم؟! انتبه! من اعترض على الله كفر  وخرج من الإسلام.**( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  )[المائدة:1]  هو لا ما تريدونه أنتم، مع العلم أنه لا يحل إلا ما فيه خير البشرية  وسعادتها، ولا يحرم إلا ما فيها خسرانها وشقاؤها؛ لأنه ربهم مولاهم سيدهم،  عبيده لا يريد لهم إلا السعادة والكمال.                         * 

*نهي المؤمنين عن استحلال شعائر الله
*
*   ثم النداء الثاني: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:2]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:2]، هذه محكمة غير منسوخة: ( لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:2]،  ما شعائر الله؟ أعلام دينه، حتى قلم الأظافر، ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه كان يقصها ويبدأ بكذا، فائتها كذلك، ولا تقل: أيش في خلافه؟  حتى تناول الشراب والطعام، تناوله كما كان يتناوله رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ولا تقل: أيش في خلافه؟ إياك أن تحل شعيرة من شعائر الإسلام بإبطالها  وإبعادها وتركها.**ومن شعائر الإسلام مناسك الحج كلها، من (لبيك اللهم لبيك) إلى تعرية الرأس إلى أن تعود إلى بلدك، ( لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:2]، أية شعيرة من دين الله يجب أن لا تهمل ولا تضيع وألا يصرف عنها الناس، يجب أن يقام بها في الناس ليعبدوا الله بها.                         * 

*منة الله تعالى على العرب بوضع القتال في الأشهر الحرم وبيان نسخ ذلك*

*   وقوله: ( وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:2]،  هذا منسوخ، كان الشهر الحرام لا يحل حمل السلاح فيه، لا يحل القتال؛ لحكم  عالية، بالأمس ذكرنا بإيجاز أنه كانت هذه البلاد لا سلطان لها ولا ملك ولا  حاكم قروناً عديدة وهي تعيش على الفوضى، بلاد حارة فيها رمال وصحارى لا  يأتيها ملك من الروم ولا من الشام ولا من غيرهما، ولكن لما كان فيها حرم  الله بلد الله بيت الله دبر الحكيم العليم لسكان الحرم ليعيشوا سعداء أعزة  كرماء؛ لأنهم حماة حماه وسكان حرمه، فقال تعالى: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  )[المائدة:97]، معاشهم، أهل الجزيرة في الحج والعمرة يتجرون في مكة ويربحون.* *( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:97]،  وأشهر الحرم أربعة، إذا كان الشهر الحرام لا تسمع قعقعة السلاح أبداً، أهل  الجزيرة يتجولون من شرقها إلى غربها لا يخافون أحداً؛ لأن القتال حرام،  ألقى الله في قلوبهم هذا.                         * 

*النهي عن استحلال الهدي المهدى إلى البيت يإشعار أو تقليد*

*قال تعالى: ( وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ )[المائدة:2]، كما قال تعالى: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ  )[المائدة:97]،  إن أردت أن تهدي إلى سكان الحرم بعيراً أو بقرة أو قطيعاً من غنم، فماذا  تصنع؟ أشعرها وأعلمها بأنها مهداة واخرج بها من أقصى الجزيرة لا يعترضك  معترض ولا يأخذ إبلك أو غنمك أحد؛ لأنها مشعرة معلمة أنها للحرم.**والإشعار -كما علمتم-: أن يجرح سنام البعير من الجهة اليمنى ويلطخ بالدم الوبر، إذا رآها العربي يقول: هذه مهداة، ولا يعترضها أبداً.*
*والقلائد  أن توضع في رقبة الشاة قلادة لأنها لا تشعر، يقولون: هذه مهداة إلى الحرم،  والرجل نفسه إذا علق لحاء من شجر الحرم في عنقه في كتفه في يده يمشي بين  القبائل العربية لا يؤذيه أحد، يلتقي بقاتل أبيه أو أخيه فيغمض عينيه ولا  يلتفت إليه، وبذلك يسود الأمن وتستريح الأمة فترة من الزمن، وهذا تدبير  الله: (  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ  اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:97].*
*إذاً:  حرمة القتال في الشهر الحرام نسخت، أذن الله لرسوله والمؤمنين أن يقاتلوا  في الشهر الحرام إذا قوتلوا، وأما فالحرم فحرمته باقية على ما هي عليه.                         * 

*نسخ الإذن للمشركين بإتيان البيت للنسك والتجارة*
* ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا  )[المائدة:2]، هذا أيضاً نسخ، أعلن الرسول بقوله: ( لا يحج بعد العام مشرك )،  كان مسموحاً لهم بأن يأتوا يبتغون فضلاً من ربهم يسترزقون الله ويطلبون  الرزق في حجهم وعمرتهم ويتجرون ويربحون، لكن هذا نسخ، فلا يحل لكافر مشرك  أن يدخل الحرم أبداً.                         * 
*نهي المؤمنين عن العدوان على من صدهم عن البيت في عمرة الحديبية*

*  ( وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:2]،  هذا موجه إلينا عامة، وبخاصة الذين أوذوا في صلح الحديبية، حيث خرج النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ألف وأربعمائة رجل يريدون العمرة في السنة السادسة  من هجرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، لما سمعت قريش بخروجهم أعدت عدتها  وأعلنت الحرب، وقالت: لن يدخل محمد مكة أبداً، وتمت مفاوضات وسفارات شيبت  الأطفال في الحديبية، وانتهت بأن يعود الرسول إلى المدينة ورجاله على أن  يسمح لهم العام المقبل بالعمرة، فلا شك أن أولئك المؤمنين بقي في نفوسهم  شيء وتألموا، فقال لهم تعالى: ولا يحملنكم ( شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:2]،  يجيء القرشي المكي ماشياً فما تعتدي عليه تقول: هذا ممن صرفونا عن العمرة!  فلهذا لا نعتدي على أحد مشركاً كان أو مؤمناً، وإذا كان الكافر ما نعتدي  عليه فهل نعتدي على مؤمن؟!* *إن الذين يفعلون ذلك ما عرفوا الله ولا آمنوا  الإيمان المطلوب، أمؤمن ويقتل أخاه؟ أمؤمن ويسلب مال أخيه؟ أمؤمن ويروع  أخاه المؤمن؟ والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً )، ( كل المسلم على المسلم حرام ) ما هناك جزء حلال، دمه، عرضه، ماله.                         * 

*معنى قوله تعالى: (وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان ...)*

* ثم قال تعالى: ( وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى  ) [المائدة:2] تعاونوا يا عباد الله أيها المؤمنون على البر والتقوى، فإن قلنا: ما نستطيع، ما هناك تعاون فقد عصينا ربنا.* *وتعاونوا  على ماذا؟ على الخير وفعله، وعلى تقوى الله باجتناب ما حرم الله وفعل ما  أمر الله، والذي يلهم هذه يسعد في الدارين، الذي يأتي البر وينشره بين  الناس ويتقي الله عز وجل يسعد ويكمل في الحياتين معاً.* 
*(وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  )  [المائدة:2]، إياكم أن تتعاونوا على فعل الذنوب والآثام كما بينا، هذا  يستورد كذا وهذا ينشر كذا وهذا يعمل كذا، والعدوان: الاعتداء، اعتدى أحد  على أحد نوقفه عند حده، نقف إلى جانب المعتدى عليه حتى نرفع العدوان عنه.*

*وأخيراً يقول تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )[المائدة:2]  إي والله إنه لشديد العقاب، أما ذقنا عذابه؟ أما أذل الله المسلمين وسلط  عليهم الكافرين، فاستعمروهم واستغلوهم واستعبدوهم وأذلوهم وأهانوهم؟ فهل هو  شديد العقاب أم لا؟ وكل مؤمن ومؤمنة يخرج عن طاعة الله يعذبه الله ويذيقه  عذابه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة.*

*(وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  ) [المائدة:2] لا تخرجوا عن طاعته، فإنه تعالى شديد عقابه، إذا عاقب فعقابه قاس وشديد.                          
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (13)  
الحلقة (325)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (20)

**                 الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.*
*أما بعد:*
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.*
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). اللهم لك الحمد على ما أوليت، ولك الحمد على ما أعطيت، ولك الشكر يا رب العالمين.*
*ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المباركة الميمونة، وما زلنا مع الآيات الثلاث التي درسنا الآية الأولى منها، وها نحن مع باقي الآيات.*
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لِيَفْتَدُوا بِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا  تُقُبِّلَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ  )[المائدة:35-37].                      
*
*نداء المؤمنين وأمرهم بتقوى الله تعالى*

*                      معشر الأبناء والإخوان والمؤمنات الصالحات! عرفنا هذا النداء: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:35]،  فمن المنادي ومن المنادى؟ المنادي: هو الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  والمنادون عباده المؤمنون والمؤمنات، الذين آمنوا بالله رباً وإلهاً لا رب  غيره ولا إله سواه، وآمنوا بكتبه ورسله وآمنوا بلقائه، هؤلاء المؤمنون  يعتبرون أحياء، إي والله، والحي يسمع ويبصر، ويعطي إذا طلب منه ويأخذ إذا  أعطي؛ وذلك لكمال حياته، فلهذا أمرهم بما يلي: أولاً: بتقواه عز وجل.  ثانياً: بطلب الوسيلة إليه. ثالثاً: بالجهاد في سبيله. 
*
*الأولى:  التقوى، والتقوى عرفناها ولا حاجة إلى تكرارها، وكيف نتقي الله؟ الجواب: أن  تخافه بقلبك خوفاً يحملك على أن تطيعه ولا تعصيه، وبهذا تتقي غضبه وعذابه. * 
*وهل علمنا أوامر الله ونواهيه حتى نفعل المأمور ونترك المنهي؟  الجواب: المفروض أننا عرفنا هذا، من ساعة أن دخلنا في الإسلام وشهدنا أن لا  إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ونحن نتعلم في كل يوم -بله في كل  ساعة- أوامر الله ما هي وكيف نؤديها، ونواهي الله وكيف نتركها ونتجنبها،  والقرآن يفيض بهذه الأوامر والنواهي، وما التبس علينا فرسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يبين ويشرح، إذ من المستحيل أن تتقي الله وأنت لم تعرف أوامره ولا  نواهيه، ومن هنا تقررت القاعدة النبوية: ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ).                         * 

*أمر المؤمنين بطلب الوسيلة إلى الله تعالى*
*  ثانياً: هيا نبتغي إليه الوسيلة، أي: نعمل على أن نقرب منه ونصبح من  المقربين لديه، فما هي الوسائل؟ إنها حبه وطاعته وحب رسوله وطاعته، إنها  هذه الأعمال الصالحة، سواء أعمال القلوب كالنيات الطيبة الطاهرة والعقائد  المستنيرة أو الأقوال أو الكلمات التي شرعها الله نتقرب بها إليه، ككلمة:  سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم، كل عمل صالح تؤديه تقرباً به إلى  الله يقربك الله وتقرب منه، هذا هو التوسل.* 
*وبينا التوسل الباطل  وحذرنا منه، وهو توسل الجهال والضلال بالذبح والنذر للأولياء والعكوف على  قبورهم وزيارتهم من بلد إلى بلد، والاستغاثة بهم، ونداؤهم: يا سيدي فلان،  ويا مولاي فلان! هذه -والله- ما هي بالوسيلة التي طلب الله من عباده أن  يتوسلوا بها، نعم عطفك على فقير، مسحك دموع حزين، تنظيفك الطريق للمؤمنين  هذه وسائل تتوسل بها إلى الله، أما أن تعرض عنه وتقبل على مخلوق من  مخلوقاته فتستغيث بأعلى صوتك وتناديه وتقسم به وتحلف؛ فهذا شرك وما هو  بوسيلة.*
*والأمر الثالث: الجهاد، وحمدنا الله أنه أراحنا اليوم من  الجهاد، فالحمد لله.. الحمد لله، من منكم عنده مدفع في بيته أو نفاثة في  سطحه يطير عليها ويجاهد؟                         * 
*مقترح للدعوة في ديار الكفر تحقيقاً لمطلب الجهاد*

* وأصل الجهاد: هو بذل الجهد والطاقة البدنية والمالية والعقلية من أجل  أن يدخل الناس في رحمة الله، وبعبارة أوضح: من أجل أن يعبد الله وحده، إذ  هذا هو الجهاد في سبيل الله، الآن من إفضال الله وإنعامه علينا أنه أراحنا  وإن كنا نقول: إننا تحت رقابة الله تعالى، ففرنسا فيها ثلاثة آلاف مسجد،  بريطانيا فيها مثل ذلك، ألمانيا ذات المخ العظيم، هولندا، بلجيكا، حتى  موسكو وأمريكا واليابان والصين، مفتوحة كلها، ما فتحها أسلافنا ولا فتحها  آباؤنا وأجدادنا ولا فتحناها نحن، ولكن فتحها الله الفتاح العليم، بل في  تلك البلاد حرية العبادة والتعبد أعظم منها في بلاد العرب والمسلمين، إلا  ما شاء الله.*
*إذاً: ما نحن الآن في حاجة إلى حمل السلاح، لكن لم لا  نكون لجنة إسلامية عليا يشارك فيها كل بلد إسلامي، وبطريق سري خفي؛ حتى لا  نوقظ دعاة الماسونية أو الصليبية أو المجوسية، لجنة عليا يشارك فيها كل بلد  إسلامي بعالم، فتكون لجنة مكونة من أربعين عالماً من خيرة العلماء  المسلمين، ثم توضع خريطة للعالم بأسره من الشرق إلى الغرب، ونعرف في كل بلد  كافر كم فيه من أعداد المسلمين، وكم مسجداً، وكم مركزاً، ونعرف حاجياتهم،  وعندنا كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله والعالم الرباني ولي الله الذي يشرح ويبين  الهدى ويدعو إليه.* 
*ولا بد لهذه اللجنة من ميزانية فخمة ضخمة كأكبر  ميزانية يساهم فيها كل مؤمن بدينار، لا بد من هذا، فريضة الجهاد، وتأخذ تلك  اللجنة على الفور فتوجد مجلساً لتخريج الدعاة، لستة أشهر فقط، والكتاب  موحد: منهاج المسلم، عقيدة المؤمن، أيسر التفاسير، كتاب المسجد وبيت  المسلم، نداءات الرحمن، هذه الكتب ما فيها تعصب قبلي ولا إقليمي ولا وطني  ولا مذهبي، المسلمون أمرهم واحد؛ لأنا لا نريد أن يبقى إخواننا في الشرق  والغرب هذا حنفي وهذا مالكي وهذا شافعي وهم متباعدون متناحرون، انتهى أمر  هذا، لا معنى له اليوم أبداً، الكتاب متوافر فيه: قال الله وقال رسوله،  والعالمون بذلك متوافرون، فيدرسون الكتاب والسنة لكمالهم ورقيهم في آدابهم  وأخلاقهم، بعد تصحيح عقائدهم وبعد إقبالهم على الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.*
*إذاً:  لا أحسب أنه يمضي ربع قرن إلا وقد لاحت أنوار الإسلام في الشرق والغرب،  والحمد لله الذي أراحنا من السيف والقتال، وفتح لنا أبواب العالم.*
*قلت:  وإننا لتحت رقابة الله تعالى، إذا لم نستجب لدعوة الله ونجاهد أنفسنا  لنقيمها في الشرق والغرب؛ فسيأتي يوم يأخذون إخوانك المسلمين ويرمونهم في  البحار ويطردونهم، ولا يسمحون لمن يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فالظروف مواتية،  لكن من جعلها مواتية؟ الله مدبر كل شيء، كان من المستحيل أن يدخل الرجل إلى  بلاد الكفر ويبيت فيها هكذا إلا غازياً أو مجاهداً، والآن يؤذن ويصلي  ويكبر؟!* 
*أقول: إنها فرصة ذهبية نخشى أن تفوت، وإن فاتت تحمل إثمها  وتبعتها المسلمون الموجودون من أهل القدرة على العمل، والحمد لله الذي  أراحنا الله من الدماء وسفكها.                         * 

*نقد أفعال جماعات التكفير*

*   وأما الجماعات التي تريد أن تنشر الإسلام بالمدفع في بلاد المسلمين  فهذا خطأ فاحش، خطأ باطل، حرام، يحمل الظلم والبلاء، ولن يوجد الإسلام ولا  أهله، بل إن بغض أعداء الإسلام للإسلام من سلوكنا نحن، فسلوكنا بغضهم  وجعلهم ينفرون منهم، وقد يكون هذا سبباً في طردهم المسلمين من بلادهم  وإغلاق أبواب المساجد، فهذا الجماعات الثائرة التي تكفر الحكام وتعلن  الجهاد وهي أعجز ما تكون عن ذلك، إذ الأمة معرضة عنها، والحكومة ضدها، فكيف  تنتصر؟! فلو عرفوا ما ينتج عن هذا البلاء من بلاء لماتوا خوفاً من الله عز  وجل، ولكنه الجهل المركب، إذا كنتم تريدون إنارة العالم الإسلامي وإضاءته  شرقاً وغرباً فأقبلوا على المسلمين زكوا أنفسهم وطيبوا أرواحهم، وهذبوا  آدابهم وارفعوا معنوياتهم بتعليمهم الكتاب والحكمة، زوروهم في بيوتهم،  قبلوا أرجلهم وأقدامهم وخذوهم إلى بيت الله وعلموهم؛ حتى إذا عرفوا حينئذٍ  فما هم في حاجة إليكم، تصبح الأمة كلها على قلب رجل واحد، ويومها تلوح  أنوار الإسلام في الشرق والغرب، فلا يسع الكافرين والمشركين إلا أن يطأطئوا  رءوسهم أو يدخلوا في الإسلام.                         * 

*تربية النفس جهاد مفتوح*
*  قد يقال: إذاً -يا شيخ- أغلقت باب الجهاد! قلت: ما زال باب من أبوابه  مفتوحاً، ألا وهو جهاد النفس، جاهد نفسك أن تلين وتنكسر وتتطامن وتتواضع  ولا تقول إلا الحق ولا تنطق إلا بالمعروف ولا تسمع إلا الهدى ولا تقبل إلا  على الخير، هذا الجهاد الأعظم: ( رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد الأكبر )،  جاهد أسرتك في بيتك ليصبح بيتك كمسجد لا يسمع فيه إلا ذكر الله، جاهد  إخوانك في مجالسهم ولقاءاتهم بأن لا يذكر إلا الله، جاهد جيرانك، عرفهم  بالله، وأحسن إليهم، واجذبهم إلى نور الله، هذه هو الجهاد في سبيل الله  جهاد النفس، فما هي الجائزة؟ الفلاح؛ إذ قال عز وجل: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ  )[المائدة:35]، لم يا رب؟ ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]، لتتهيئوا ولتستعدوا للفلاح. 
*
*والفلاح عرفناه، سمعنا ربنا يقول: ( فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  )[آل عمران:185]، وما الفلاح إلا الفوز، ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9]،  ما معنى: (أَفْلَحَ)؟ فاز. بم فاز؟ بجائزة نوبل؟ فاز بأن زحزح عن النار  وأدخل الجنة دار الأبرار، هذا هو الفلاح والفوز، ما هو الربح في الشاة ولا  البعير ولا الدينار ولا الدرهم، فهل أصبح هذا نوراً في قلوبنا معشر  المستمعين والمستمعات أم لا؟ فليلتين ونحن مع هذه الآية، فهل استقر هذا في  أذهاننا؟
*
*لو دعاك داع إلى الجهاد فقل: أين الجهاد هذا؟* 
*إن بعض  الشباب يهربون الآن إلى الشيشان للجهاد؛ لأن نفوسهم ضاقت وتألمت وما وجدت  من يشرح تلك الصدور ولا ينير تلك القلوب، والهمجية والبربرية والشهوات  العارمة، فماذا يصنعون؟ فهموا الجهاد ليموتوا في الشيشان. الجهاد الذي ندعو  إليه أن يقوم إمام مبايع من عامة المسلمين ونمشي وراءه يقودنا العام  والأعوام وهو يربي ويهذب ويكمل، وحينئذٍ إذا رأى نفسه قادرة على أن يغزو  ليفتح ديار الكفر وينيرها للإسلام فإنه يقول: الجهاد، هذا هو الجهاد.   
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (14)  
الحلقة (326)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (21)  

**         يقرر الله عز وجل في هذه الآيات حكماً شرعياً، وهو أن الذي يسرق مالاً  يقدر بربع دينار فأكثر من حرز مثله خفية وهو عاقل بالغ ورفع إلى الحاكم  فالحكم أن تقطع يده اليمنى من الكوع، سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة، مجازاة له  على ظلمه واعتدائه على أموال الغير، وبهذا يسقط عنه العقاب الأخروي، أما إن  لم يعرف فإن الله يتوعده بالعذاب في الآخرة إلا أن يتوب ويصلح ما أفسده،  وذلك بإعادة الأموال إلى أصحابها بأي طريقة كانت.      * *
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا ...)
**
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن تاب من بعد ظلمه وأصلح فإن الله يتوب عليه ...)*
*حكم رد المال المسروق بعد القطع*
*هنا ما حكم من سرق وقطعت يده: هل يطالب برد المال الذي سرقه أو يكفيه قطع يده؟ القول الذي يرى أنه هو الصواب والحق هو قول مالك  رحمه الله، وهو أعدل وأرحم، يقول: السارق قطعت يده، فإن وجد ما سرقه فيجب  أن يؤخذ منه ويرد إلى صاحبه، ما يكفيه قطع اليد، وإن لم يوجد ذلك المسروق،  فالسيارة باعها، ننظر: إذا كان له مال يؤخذ من ماله بقدر ما سرقه، فإن كان  لا مال له فماذا نصنع به وقد قطعت يده؟ قال: يكفيه قطع يده ولا شيء عليه،  وهذا أعدل وأرحم.*
*فالسارق لما ضبط وقامت الحجة بالسرقة وقطعت يده هل  يطالب برد المال المسروق أو لا يطالب؟ هناك من يقول: يكفي قطع يده، فقطع  اليد يساوي نصف الدية للإنسان. والصحيح: أنه يطالب برد المال الذي سرقه،  فإذا كان موجوداً بعينه فذاك، فإن لم يوجد بعينه وعنده أموال أخرى فيؤخذ  منها ما يسدد لذاك المسروق منه ويعطى قيمته، فإن كان لا مال له فيكفيه قطع  يده، وهذا أعدل وأرحم.                         * 

*حكم السارق من مال ولده*
*  ومسألة أخرى: إذا سرق الرجل من مال ولده؟ لك ولد غني -والحمد لله-  وأنت أيها الأب فقير، أو عندك مال وما استغنيت وسرقت من مال ولدك وضبطت،  فهل تقطع يد الوالد الذي سرق من مال ولده؟* 
*الإجماع على أنها لا تقطع؛ ولذلك لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنت ومالك لأبيك )، فإذا سرق الوالد من مال بنته أو ابنه لا تقطع يده إجماعاً؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لصاحب يوجهه: ( أنت ومالك لأبيك )، نص، إذاً: ما دام الولد لي فكيف تقطع يدي؟      
*
*حكم السارق من مال والده*

*حكم السارقة من مال زوجها والسارق من مال زوجته*

*  وهنا مسألة أخرى: إذا سرقت الزوجة من مال زوجها ورفعها إلى القاضي  فإنه يقطع يدها وإن قال: هذه زوجتي لا تقطع يدها! فما هو شأنك أنت، نحن  نحكم بحكم الله عز وجل، لكن إذا كان الزوج عفا عنها، صفعها، طلقها، ولم  يرفع أمرها إلى المحكمة لا تقطع يدها، فإذا سُرِقت أنت يا هذا وضبطت السارق  وعفوت عنه، ما رفعت أمره إلى المحكمة، فلا تقطع يده.*
*وكذلك الزوج  إذا سرق من مال زوجته، فالزوجة إذا كانت عفريتة ترفع أمرها إلى المحكمة  وتقطع يده، لكن إذا ما رفعت أمرها إلى المحكمة فإنها تعفو عن زوجها أو  تطالب برد مالها، ولا تقطع يده، فما هناك خلاف إلا في الابن والبنت إذا  سرقا من مال الأب، وأما إذا سرق الأب أو الأم من مال أولادهما فلا خلاف في  أنه لا قطع أبداً، أما الزوج والزوجة فكالأخ والأخ والعم والعمة، لا فرق.*
*وهنا مسألة أخرى: إذا كان الزوج شحيحاً والزوجة أخذت من ماله؟ هذه القضية رفعت إلى قاضي القضاة صلى الله عليه وسلم، رفعتها هند امرأة أبي سفيان  رضي الله تعالى عنهما، وقالت: إن زوجي رجل شحيح لا يعطيني ما يكفيني  وولدي؟ قال: خذي ما تحتاجين أنت وأولادك، بقدر ما تحتاجين إليه، لا تسرقي  من جيبه أو من صندوقه ولا تدخريه، لكن خذي قدر الطعام أو الشراب أو الثوب  الذي احتجته أنت أو ابنك، فالزوجة إذا أخذت هذا القدر ما يعتبر سرقة  حقيقية، يعفى عنها، إذا كان منعه بخلاً، أما إذا كان يوسع عليها وينفق ثم  هي تريد أن تتأتي المال وتسرق فإنه تقطع يدها، ومن ذلك التي تحول المال إلى  إخوانها في القرية الفلانية.*
*يقول تعالى: ( وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا  )[المائدة:38]، ليس المراد أن يقطع اليدين الاثنتين، وإنما السارق تقطع يده، والسارقة تقطع يدها، ( جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   *  فَمَنْ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ  )[المائدة:38-39]، قالوا: من الإصلاح أن يرد المال الذي سرقه.    
**
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السموات والأرض يعذب من يشاء ويغفر لمن يشاء...)*
*
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
*
*معنى الآيات
*
*معاشر المستمعين! إليكم معنى الآيات في هذه الورقة، فتأملوا مع ما سمعتم وفهتم.* 
*قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:* 
*[  يخبر تعالى مقرراً حكماً من أحكام شرعه، وهو أن الذي يسرق مالاً يقدر بربع  دينار فأكثر من حرز مثله ]، ليس شرطاً أن يكون الحرز دائماً صندوقاً  ومفتاح من حديد، بل بحسب حاله، فشاة وجدها خارج الباب فما هي سرقة، لكن  جعلها في الحظيرة والباب مغلق عليها في زريبة مثلاً هذا حرز عليها،  فالضابط: (من حرز مثله).*
*قال: [ وهو أن الذي يسرق مالاً يقدر بربع  دينار فأكثر من حرز مثله خفية وهو ] أولاً [ عاقل ] ثانياً [ بالغ ]، فإن  كان مجنوناً فهل يؤاخذ؟ لا. وإن كان صبياً ما بلغ وسرق ألف دينار فلا تقطع  يده، لا بد من البلوغ والعقل، المجنون لا تكليف عليه، والصبي الغلام كذلك.*
*ثالثاً:  [ ورفع إلى الحاكم ] أيضاً، فإذا ما رفعت القضية إلى الحاكم فلا تقطع أنت  يد السارق بنفسك، أو ابن عمك يأخذ يده ويقطعها، لا بد من رفعها إلى  المحكمة؛ لتتأكد وتتحقق، قد تكون مؤامرة، بنو فلان اتفقوا على أن فلاناً  سرقهم والمال في يده، لا بد من المحكمة.*
*قال: [ والسارقة كذلك ] ما  هناك فرق بين الرجل والمرأة [ فالحكم أن تقطع يد السارق اليمنى من الكوع،  وكذا يد السارقة ]، ما الكوع؟ عند الفقهاء يقال: فلان لا يفرق بين الكوع  والبوع، فما الفرق بين الكوع والبوع؟ الكوع: في اليد، والبوع: في الرجل،  كما قيل:*
*فعظم يلي الإبهام كوع    وما يلي الخنصر الكرسوع    والرسغ ما وسط*
*قال: [ مجازاة لهما على ظلمهما بالاعتداء على أموال غيرهما، وقوله: ( نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:38]، أي: عقوبة من الله تعالى لهما تجعل غيرهما لا يقدم على أخذ أموال الناس بطريق السرقة المحرمة، ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ([المائدة:38]، غالب على أمره، حكيم في قضائه وحكمه، هذا معنى قوله تعالى: ( وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا )[المائدة:38] ] الباء سببية: بكسبهما، أي: بما كسبا [ من الإثم، ( نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ )[المائدة:38].
*
*وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية: ( فَمَنْ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ )[المائدة:39]  أي: تاب من السرقة ] يعني: ترك ما أصبح يفكر فيه ولم يعد يسرق [ بعد أن  ظلم نفسه بذلك ]، فالسارق ظلم نفسه، صب عليها الآثام والذنوب. 
*
*جاءني أحدهم بعد الصلاة يتعنتر علي، قال: ما معنى قوله تعالى: ( إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ )[آل  عمران:135]، قلت له: الفاحشة الزنا واللواط وكل قبيح شديد القبح، والظلم  للنفس، فكل إثم ظلم للنفس، سرق، كذب، أخر الصلاة، سب فلاناً، كل هذا ظلم  للنفس لأنه يصب عليها النتن والعفونة والظلمة.
*
*قال: [ بعد أن ظلم نفسه ] بأكل مال الناس [  وَأَصْلَحَ [المائدة:39] نفسه بالتوبة ] فنفسه فسدت بالذنوب، فأصلحها بالتوبة [ ومن ذلك رد المال المسروق ] سواء كان دينارأ أو كان ألف دينار [  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ )[المائدة:39]؛ لأنه تعالى غفور للتائبين رحيم بالمؤمنين. 
*
*وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة: ( أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ )[المائدة:40]،  يخاطب تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكل من هو أهل للتلقي والفهم من  الله تعالى ] وهم المؤمنون؛ لأنهم أحياء يتلقون ويفهمون [ فيقول مقرراً  المخاطب: ( أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ )[المائدة:40]،  والجواب: بلى، وإذاً فالحكم له تعالى لا ينازع فيه، فلهذا هو يعذب ويقطع  يد السارق والسارقة ويغفر لمن تاب من السرقة وأصلح، وهو ( عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )[المائدة:40] ].    
*

*هداية الآيات*

*  قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:* 
*[ هداية الآيات.* 
*من هداية الآيات:*
*أولاً: بيان حكم حد السرقة، وهو قطع يد السارق والسارقة ]، لقوله تعالى: ( وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا  )[المائدة:38].
*
*[  ثانياً: بيان أن التائب من السراق إذا أصلح يتوب الله عليه، أي: يقبل  توبته ]، كان يسرق ثم تاب وتاب الله عليه فيعفى عنه، لكن بشرط أن يرد المال  إذا كان قادراً على رده ولو بالتدريج؛ لأن الإصلاح يكون بذلك.*
*[  ثالثاً: إذا لم يرفع السارق إلى الحاكم تصح توبته ولو لم تقطع يده ]، ليس  شرط التوبة أن تقطع اليد، عزمه فقط على عدم السرقة توبة، فإن رفع قطعت، وإن  لم يرفع فتوبته كافية، إلا أن المال إذا كان لديه فإنه يحاول أن يرده بعد  عام أو عامين أو عشرة في كل مناسبة.*
*قال: [ وإن رفع ] أي: أمره إلى  المحكمة [ فلا توبة له ]، لو قال: لقد تبت يا عباد الله، والله إني تائب من  الآن لا أسرق أبداً فلا تقطعوا يدي فلا ينفعه، وقبل أن يرفع إلى القاضي  نعم، قال: تبت وبكى بين يديك فاترك أخاك، لكن إذا رفع وحكمت المحكمة بقطع  يده وأعلن عن توبته فلا تنفعه التوبة في قطع يده.*
*قال: [فإذا قطعت يده خرج من ذنبه كأن لم يذنب ]، مهما كان المال الذي أخذه، يده إذا قطعت غفر الله له.*
*[  رابعاً: وجوب التسليم لقضاء الله تعالى والرضا بحكمه لأنه عزيز حكيم ]، لو  كان ضعيفاً فما نسلم له، لو لم يكن عنده حكمة يتخبط ويصدر أحكاما لا معنى  لها فلن نقبل، ولكن ما دام عزيزاً حكيماً فكيف يجوز أن تنتقد حكمه أو  ترده؟! وقد بينا أن من انتقد حكم الله وقال: لم، فإنه يكفر بذلك، فلم يسعنا  إلا التسليم لله عز وجل.   * *
إيضاح للموقف من الجهاد في الواقع الحالي*

*  معاشر المستمعين! تعقيب: لما تكلمنا عن الجهاد الحق الشرعي قال بعض  الإخوان: لماذا لا يدعو إلى الجهاد في البوسنة والهرسك وعند الشيشانيين؟  ولماذا يغفل هذا؟ وآخرون قالوا: لم الشيخ يقول كذا والناس يبكون على  أولادهم والأمة هكذا، ما حق الشيخ يقول هذا!كل يقول بحسب فهمه ولا حرج.*
*وأقول:  أولاً: لسنا بقادرين على إفهام كل سامع وسامعة، هذا لا يقدر عليه إلا  الله، لكن شيخكم مستعد إذا أخطأ أن يعلن عن خطئه ويستغفر الله فيه ويطلب من  السامعين أن يستغفروا له، هذه قاعدة منذ ثلاث وأربعين سنة، ما نرضى أن نقر  الخطأ ولا يحل.                     * 
*وجوب جهاد النفس*
*  فالذي قلته وما زلت أقوله: أن الجهاد الذي أمرنا الله تعالى به في قول: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]،  هذا الجهاد إن كان جهاد النفس فهو واجب، على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يجاهد  نفسه؛ حتى لا يقع في أوضار الذنوب والآثام، لا سرقة، لا خيانة، لا غيبة، لا  كذب، كل ذنب يجاهد نفسه حتى لا ترتكبه، لا تترك واجباً ولا تغشى محرماً،  وهذا الجهاد متواصل حتى الموت على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة إلا إذا كان ما بلغ سن  التكليف أو كان مجنوناً، فما منا إلا وهو يجاهد الليل والنهار: الدنيا،  والشيطان، والهوى، والنفس، هذه أربع طوام، فليس منا مستريح لا له جهاد  أبداً.                          
*
*امتناع جهاد الكافرين بغير إمام
**الموقف من الجهاد في الشيشان وأفغانستان ونحوهما
*
*  وأما قضية الشيشان والبوسنة والهرسك وأمس الأفغان؛ فنحن نقول: لما  قاتلنا في الأفغان بنية أن تقوم دولة إسلامية تنشر الإسلام وتمتد رايتها  حتى تظلل فلسطين، كذا كنا نأمل، وتبين لنا خلاف ذلك، سألنا عن العلة ما هي؟  وجدناها عدم البيعة لإمام، ما كانوا متفقين ولا متوافقين على بيعة رجل، كل  واحد يريد أن يكون هو الإمام، فكيف كانت النتيجة: مرة أو حلوة؟ لقد كانت  مرة أسوأ ما تكون، أليس كذلك؟ فإخواننا أيضاً في البوسنة والهرسك أو في  الشيشان حالهم كهؤلاء.* 
*وقلت -وكتبنا هذا في جريدة وما نشر-: لو أن  الحكام المسلمين اتفقوا مع تركيا الإسلامية وجاءت كل دولة بخمسة آلاف أو  عشرة آلاف جندي مسلح مدرب، وتكون عندنا نصف مليون، فنستطيع أن نقول للدولة  المعتدية في الشيشان: قفي. أو في البوسنة والهرسك، أو ندخل، وما دام حكام  المسلمين لا يعرفون هذا فكيف إذاً نقاتل مع الشيشان أو البوسنة والهرسك؟* 
*تبقى  مسألة هؤلاء الأحداث، فأنا أقول: إذا ما سمح له والداه أن يذهب إلى  البوسنة فحرام عليه أن يذهب، إذا منعه الحاكم يجب ألا يذهب، وإذا كان  ضعيفاً أيضاً لا بدن ولا علم ولا قدرة، وإنما يذهب فقط ليأكل طعامهم  ويزاحمهم أيضاً فما ينبغي أن يذهب، فإن كان قادراً قوياً وعنده إذن من  الحاكم ومن والديه وهو قادر على أن يجاهد فله أن يذهب ليقاتل دفاعاً عن  إخوانه.
*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (15)  
الحلقة (327)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (22)  


**(سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ  )[المائدة:42]، يكشف الله الغطاء عنهم ويسمع رسوله حالهم والمؤمنين: ( سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ  )[المائدة:42]، أسألكم بالله هل الأغاني فيها حق؟ حين يغني عبد الوهاب أو الأطرش أو العاهرة أو فلان فهل كلامه حق؟ كيف يجوز سماعه؟
*
*والذين  يحكون الخرافات والضلالات ويأتون بالبدع والمنكرات ولا دليل من كتاب ولا  سنة هل يجوز سماع كلامهم؟ والذين يروجون البضائع الهابطة وينوعونها من أجل  المال؛ هل قولهم وترويجهم وكلامهم وما يكتبونه حق؟ كذب.*
* المؤمن الصادق لا يسمع هذا، إن سمع مرة فلا بأس حتى يعرف، ثم بعد ذلك يترك، لا يسمع نهاره أو طول حياته.* 
*(سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ  )[المائدة:42] كثيروا الأكل ( لِلسُّحْتِ  )[المائدة:42]،  السحت هو المحق، ما الذي يمحق الأجر ويبطله؟ الربا وأموال الناس المحرمة،  السحت ما يسحت ولا يبقي فضيلة ولا حسنة في القلب، ويسحت حتى البركة في  المال فما يبقي فيه بركة ولا منفعة.                      
*
*معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم)*

*التوجيه القرآني بشأن الحكم بين الكفرة والإعراض عنهم*

*                  ‏                      * 
*حالات الجهاد تحت راية الإمام
*

*  عندنا موضوعان: الأول: الدعاء، والثاني: بيان الجهاد، حيث قال الإخوان: آخر الكلام ما فهمناه.*
*أما الجهاد فأقول: الله عز وجل قال: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:35]،  فقلت لكم: الجهاد هو أن إمام المسلمين الذي بايعناه على إقامة شرع الله  بيننا، وقلنا: سمعاً وطاعة، هذا الإمام إذا أراد أن يجاهد إذا تطلب الموقف  الجهاد فهناك موقفان: موقف العدو الكافر المشرك يجهز ويعد العدة ويعلن عن  حربنا، في هذه الحالة تلزم التعبئة العامة، ولا ينبغي أبداً لمؤمن أن  يتخلف، إذا أعلن الإمام التعبئة العامة، أو قال: الذين أعمارهم من العشرين  إلى الستين سنة الكل يدخلون الثكنات ويحملون السلاح، هنا أصبح الجهاد فرض  عين، ونقاتل هذا الظالم هذا الكافر هذا المعتدي حتى نهزمه ونشتت شمله  وننتصر عليه، إبقاء لديننا وحياتنا الطاهرة وإسلامنا العزيز، هذا موقف. 
*
*الموقف  الثاني: أن يرى الإمام أن هناك دولة ما بيننا وبينها صلح ولا معاهدة، فهيا  ندعوها إلى الإسلام، بعدما ينظر إلى قوة رجاله وسلاحه وقدرته على أن يقاتل  هذه الدولة، فيقول: باسم الله، ويجهز جيشه ويغزو، وحين يصل إلى الحدود  يراسلها، يتصل بالمسئولين شفوياً بالسفير أو بالكتابة، يقول لهم: إن شئتم  ادخلوا في رحمة الله ادخلوا في الإسلام، هذا دين الله لكم، وهذه رحمته  بعباده، وما نحن إلا مبلغين عن الله، فادخلوا في الإسلام تكملوا وتسعدوا  وتطيبوا وتطهروا وقل ما شئت من الكمال، فإن رفضوا قالوا: ديننا أولى، نحن  يهود أو نصارى أو مجوس ديننا قبل دينكم، ما نريد أن نفرط في ديننا ونستبدل  به غيره، قلنا لهم: اسمحوا لنا أن ندخل لننشر الحق والهدى والخير بينكم،  ونحن ضامنون أموالكم ودماءكم، نحن الحماة لكم، فإذا دخلت قواتنا وأخذت تنشر  الأمن والرخاء والعدل والطهر والصفاء، لو جاء عدو يريد أن يغزو تلك البلاد  فنحن الذين نقاتله، نحمي هذه الأمة ودينهم لا يمس بسوء، ولكن سوف يشاهدون  أنوار الإسلام وتغمرهم ويخرجون من دينهم تباعاً واحداً بعد واحد كما حصل في  الشرق والغرب، إذ ما أكره أحد على أن يدخل في الإسلام أبداً، لا من العرب  ولا من العجم.* 
*فإن رفضوا إلا القتال إذاً يستعين بالله إمام  المسلمين ويقاتلهم حتى يخضعهم لقبول دخول الإسلام في ديارهم. هذان موقفان  هما الجهاد في سبيل الله، اذكروا هذا ولا تنسوه، واسألوا أهل العلم أهل  البصيرة الذين عرفوا حقيقة الإسلام:*
*أولاً: أن يعتدي الكفرة المشركون  على ديارنا، فإمام المسلمين يعلن عن التعبئة العامة ويقاتل ذلك العدو حتى  يقهره، لا خلاف في هذا، اللهم إلا إذا رأى أن تلك القوة أقوى من قوته، وتلك  القدرة أقدر منه وسعى إلى مصالحة سياسية ليدفع العدو فله ذلك، على شرط أن  يكون له رجال من أهل النور والبصيرة والهداية، فيقولوا: هذا العدو كذا  وكذا، فمن الخير أن نسكن روعه وأن ندفعه بالتي هي أحسن بمعاهدة بيننا  وبينهم تجارية أو غير تجارية، وله الحق في هذا، والدليل: مصالحة الرسول  للمشركين في هذه الجزيرة في غير ما مرة وفي غير ما موطن؛ لضعف إخوانه وقلة  عددهم. * 

*كيفية جهاد العدو المحتل لبلد مسلم
*
*    الآن نعود إلى الجهاد، استعمرتنا بريطانيا أو فرنسا أو إيطاليا، الآن  هاجمت بريطانيا بلداً وأدخلته تحت حكمها، فما المخرج من هذه المحنة؟ نقول:  على العلماء وعلى المربين وعلى الهداة الصالحين أن يأخذوا في تطهير نفوس  أمتهم وتزكية أرواحها وتهذيبها، وإطفاء شعلة الشهوات والمادة منها يوماً  بعد يوم وعاماً بعد عام، حين ينظرون إلى ثلاثة أرباع الأمة قد أقبلت على  الله حقاً وصدقاً، لم يبق كذب ولا خيانة ولا فجور إلا نادراً، وهم مسلمون  بحق، حينئذ يبايعون إماماً لهم؛ لأنهم أصبحوا مسلمين، وحينئذ يعلن إمام  المسلمين الجديد عن الجهاد لإخراج بريطانيا أو إيطاليا وفرنسا، وباسم الله  عز وجل نجاهدهم، ما إن ننتصر حتى نرى الإسلام قائماً في الظاهر والباطن،  هذا هو الذي يجب أن يكون، ولكن وا أسفاه مما كان، قاتلنا من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا وما كونا إماماً وأطعناه بطاعة الله ورسوله، وانقدنا لأمره  ونهيه، وطهرت قلوبنا أولاً، وطهر سلوكنا، وجمعنا على عبادة الله، لذا لا  يستقل الإقليم إلا والإسلام منبوذ ومطرود، أواقع هذا أو لا؟* 
*أكبر  برهان أن نقول: دلونا على إقليم من يوم أن استقل أعلن فقط عن فريضة إقام  الصلاة على كل مواطن عسكرياً أو مدنياً، مع أن هذه الفريضة لا تكلفهم  شيئاً، فقط تطهر قلوبهم وتزيد في آدابهم وأخلاقهم، هل جبيت الزكاة باسم  الله؟ الجواب: لا، ما سبب هذه الخيبة وهذا الفشل؟* 
*إن الشعب ما كان  متهيئاً لعبادة الله، هذا خرافي وهذا ضال وهذا زان وهذا مشرك وهذا هابط،  وهمهم الانتصار لأجل الكرسي والحكم والملك والدولة، إذاً: حصل ذلك، فأين  الإسلام؟ ما حل بديارهم، ثم إن أكثر البلاد التي كانت مستعمرة لما استقلت  فسدت أكثر مما كانت قبل ذلك، فسدت في آدابها وسلوكها وأخلاقها وعبادة الله،  أنتم ما عاصرتم الدول، لكن كبار السن يعرفون هذا.*
*إذاً: هذا الجهاد  إذا ما كانت بيعة للإمام وكانت الأمة مستعدة لتعبد الله عز وجل وتنشر  دعوته، وأقمنا ثورة ضد الحكومة فهي أعمال باطلة والقتلى ليسوا بشهداء؛ وكل  ذلك لأن كلمة (في سبيل الله) غير موجودة، ما قال: الجهاد فقط، قال: في سبيل  الله، أي: بأن يعبد الله وحده، فإذا قاتلنا ولا نعبد الله ولا نطالب  بعبادته فهل هذا سبيل الله؟ هو سبيل الشيطان.                         * 

*أهمية تربية الناس وتهذيبهم في البلاد الإسلامية المحتلة
*
*  وعندنا مثل حي: إخواننا في الأفغان، والله! أتكلم على علم، لما  انتشرت الشيوعية بينهم انتشاراً وكانت منتشرة في العالم الإسلامي بكامله  إلا من رحم الله، لو كان هناك رشد ونوع من العلم والبصيرة، لكانوا سيهذبون  إخوانهم ويؤدبونهم ويزيلون هذه الفتنة من قلوبهم ويعبدون الله عز وجل ولا  يخافون من الشيوعية، فيقبلون أرجل إخوانهم، ويقول له: اترك هذا المبدأ أو  هذا الكلام، أنت مسلم وهذا بلد إسلامي، لو فعلوا بصدق لما انتشرت الشيوعية  في بلادهم، ولما احتاجوا إلى قتالها وقتالهم، فلما سكتوا وكانوا هابطين  مثلنا وفتحوا أفواههم ورغبوا في الباطل انتشرت الشيوعية، من نشرها؟ هل  نشرتها روسيا؟ لا والله، هم بأنفسهم، لما أعلنا الحرب على الشيوعية كان  المجاهدون منا والمقاتلون الأعداء منا أيضاً، وأمدتهم روسيا، طلبوا منها  المدد فأمدتهم، لا حرج في هذا أبداً، ومع هذا انهزمت الشيوعية، لما انهزمت  لم ما رفعت راية لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وساد الطهر والأمن والصفا  وتحرك المجاهدون؟ لقد كنا نقول بعد انهزام روسيا: والله لن ننتهي إلا إلى  فلسطين. كنا نحلم بهذا إلى فلسطين، لكن الذي وقع هو الخلف والفرقة والدماء  والدموع والبكاء والصياح والهول إلى اليوم، ما سبب ذلك؟ لأنهم ما بايعوا  إماماً ليعبدوا الله تحت رايته، وذهبت بنفسي نائباً وهذا الدكتور أبو عظمة معي؛ أنابنا سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز  ، وزرنا مخيمات القادة والأحزاب، وبكينا وبينا لهم فرفضوا، هل تكون  العاقبة حميدة؟ والله لن تكون، لقد كانت سيئة، ما هناك من يكذبني، هذا هو  الواقع؟* 
*إذاً: في أي بلد آخر يحكمه الكفار إذا أردنا أن نقيم دعوة  الله ويعبد الله فعلى المسئولين فيه أن يأخذوا في تهذيب الناس وإصلاح  نفوسهم وتطهيرهم حتى يصبحوا أولياء الله، وهذا أمر ما يحتاج إلى مدفع ولا  إلى رشاش، فإذا أقبلت أمة على الله نصرها الله، وإذا رفعت صوتها وكبرت  أعانها الله، أما أننا نقاتل لنحكم فقط؛ فقد جربنا هذا في أربعين إقليماً  من أقاليم الإسلام فهل استفدنا شيئاً، هل حققنا شيئاً؟                         * 

*نقد تصرفات الجماعات التكفيرية المسلحة
*

*   وأخرى: الذين يطالبون بقتال في بلادهم ويقولون: الحكام كفار، والعلماء سكتوا فهم كفار والأمة كافرة
*
*  فما هي النتائج التي يمكن أن يظفروا بها؟ قد ينتقمون فقط ويشفون صدورهم من  فلان وفلان، أما أن يقيموا دولة في تلك الأمة الإسلامية فهذا من باب ما لا  يقع، لا وجود لهذا، كل ما في الأمر أنهم يسفكون الدماء ويروعون الآمنين  والآمنات، وينشرون صورة قبيحة للإسلام الذي يقتل بعض أهله بعضاً.* 
*والله  الذي لا إله غيره! إني لأكلمكم على علم من الله، ما هو بهوى؟ يا أهل  الإقليم الفلاني! اعملوا على إصلاح إخوانكم، قبلوا أرجلهم وأيديهم، أغلقوا  المقاهي، أغلقوا المصانع الفاجرة، بالحكمة والموعظة حتى تطهر بلادكم،  وحينئذ نرفع راية لا إله إلا الله ونكون أمة مسلمة، أما أن نتكالب على  أوساخ الدنيا وأوضارها، وهذا يصلي وهذا يكفر ونريد أن نقيم في دولة إسلامية  فمن أذن في هذا؟                          
*

*شروط الخروج للجهاد في بلد محتل
*

*   وأخيراً: البوسنة والهرسك، اشتكى الناس، وقالوا: الشيخ يقول كذا  وكذا، والذي قلته: هل هو جهاد؟ أقول: إن بايعوا إمامهم بيعة إسلامية،  واستجابوا لأمر الله وأقاموا الصلاة واستتر نساؤهم، ومنعت الخمور، وقالوا:  ربنا الله ولا إله إلا الله؛ فهذا جهاد، يريدون أن يعبد الله وحده، أما أن  نقاتل الدولة الكافرة نقول: كيف تحكمنا وكيف تسودنا؟ هذا ما هو بالجهاد،  هذا دفع ظلم إن شئتم.*
*ومن هنا: قلت: يا عبد الله! إذا كانت أمك وأبوك  راضيين بخروجك والتحاقك بالبوسنة والهرسك فهذا أول شرط: لا تخرج إلا برضا  أبويك، إذ الرسول قال: ( ففيهما فجاهد ).* 
*ثانياً: أن تكون قادراً على أن تقاتل، لك قوة بدنية، قوة عقلية، تدريب عسكري، لك قدرة.* 
*ثالثاً:  أن يسمح لك الحاكم الذي أنت في دولته ويأذن لك بالخروج، بهذه الشروط  الثلاثة لك أن تذهب لتقاتل مع إخوانك لتدفع عنهم الظلم الذي حل بهم:* 
*أولاً:  أن تكون قادراً؛ لأننا عرفنا جماعات ذهبوا إلى أفغانستان وذهبوا لكل جهة  وما فعلوا شيئاً، وردوا البلايا والمحن، بل كانوا فقط يأكلون طعام  المجاهدين هناك أو المقاتلين.* 
*ثانياً: أذن لك أبواك أم لا؟ ثالثاً:  أذن لك الحاكم أم لا؟ هذه ثلاثة شروط، أما المعاونة بالمال فمسموح بها  للفقراء وللجرحى وللمرضى وكل ذلك فيه خير كثير، أما كلمة جهاد فلن يتم جهاد  حتى تعلن كلمة لا إله إلا الله ويعبد الله. 
*
*وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.     
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (16)  
الحلقة (328)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (23)  


أنزل الله عز وجل التوراة على موسى عليه السلام لما استقل بنو إسرائيل  وخرجوا من سلطان الفراعنة، وجعل فيها الهدى والنور ليحكم بها في الناس  النبيون من عهد موسى إلى ما قبل عهد عيسى عليه السلام، ثم كلف سبحانه  الأحبار من أهل الكتاب أن يحكموا بما فيه كما حكم أنبياؤهم، ولا يخشون  أحداً من الناس وإنما يطلبون بحكمهم وجه الله والحق، فلما جاء عيسى عليه  السلام أنزل عليه الإنجيل مصدقاً لما في التوراة وأمره أن يحكم به، وأمر  أتباعه أن يحكموا به من بعده.              
                     قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الرسول لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير           
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:فإن أصدق  الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه  الآيات، لكن أريد أن أذكركم بالآيات قبلها، إذ هي كالسلسة الذهبية متصلة  الحلقات، فاسمعوا تلاوة الآيات التي درسناها قبل هذه وتأملوا.أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ  يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا  بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا  سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ  أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ  يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ  لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ   *   سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ  بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَنْ  يَضُرُّوكَ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ   *  وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ  وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُوْلَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ  [المائدة:41-43].	           
** هداية الآيات  	          * *
	              		 قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: استحباب ترك الحزن باجتناب أسبابه  ومثيراته ]، أما قال تعالى موجهاً رسوله:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لا  يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ  [المائدة:41] من  المنافقين واليهود؟إذاً: يستحب لنا الاقتداء برسول الله؛ أننا نترك الحزن  ونبتعد عنه؛ وذلك بترك أسبابه واجتناب مثيراته.[ ثانياً: حرمة سماع الكذب  لغير حاجة تدعو إلى ذلك ]، إن دعت الحاجة إلى أن تسمع في حادثة معينة، في  قضية معينة وهم يسمعونك الكذب الذي قيل فلا بأس، أما بدون حاجة تستدعي أن  تسمع فلا يحل لنا أن نسمع الكذب، سواء كان في صحيفة أو جريدة أو في إذاعة  أو في مجلس أو من محب، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من قوله تعالى:   سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ [المائدة:42]، وهذا ذم لهم  وتقبيح لحالهم وسوء فعالهم:  سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ [المائدة:42]، هل  المؤمنون الصادقون سماعون للكذب؟ الجواب: لا، وإن ابتلي المؤمنون بذلك حين  لم يعرفوا الطريق، يجلسون الساعة والساعات وهم يسمعون الأباطيل والأكاذيب،  وما سبب ذلك أنهم ما عرفوا.[ ثالثاً: حرمة تحريف الكلام وتشويهه للإفساد ]،  حرام على مؤمن أن يحدث أو يتكلم بكلام ويحرف بعض التحريف أو يلوي لسانه  حتى ما يأتي به على الوجه المطلوب، هذا المسلك يفعله اليهود وحرمه الله  علينا، ذمهم بذلك وقال:  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ  [المائدة:41].[ رابعاً: الحاكم المسلم مخير في الحكم بين أهل الكتاب، إن  شاء حكم بينهم وإن شاء أحالهم على غيره ]، القاضي المسلم إذا تحاكم إليه  يهوديان أو نصرانيان أو كافران فهو مخير، إن شاء أن يحكم بينهم حكم، وإن  شاء أن يتركهم تركهم، إذ لا خير فيهم.[ خامساً: وجوب العدل في الحكم ولو  كان على غير المسلم ]، لقوله تعالى:  وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْقِسْطِ [المائدة:42]، ما أنت بملزم بأن تحكم بين يهود ونصارى، لكن إن  حكمت فاحكم بالعدل؛ لأن الله يحب العدل وأهله.[ سادساً: تقرير كفر اليهود  وعدم إيمانهم ] فدلت الآية على هذا وقررت كفرهم وعدم إيمانهم، إذ قال  تعالى:  وَمَا أُوْلَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ [المائدة:43]، وصدق الله  العظيم. والآن مع الآيات التي نتدارسها الليلة إن شاء الله.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا...)          * *
          يقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى  وَنُورٌ  [المائدة:44]، من المتكلم بهذا؟ الله جل جلاله،  إِنَّا  أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا  النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا  [المائدة:44]، من يحكم بالتوراة؟   النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا  [المائدة:44]  وعليهم، يحكمون بها لهم وعليهم، والنبيون: جمع نبي، والأنبياء قيل: أربعة  آلاف نبي من موسى إلى عيسى، وقيل: ثلاثة آلاف أو ألف على الأقل، فالتوراة  من أنزلها؟ الله تعالى، أنزلها على نبيه موسى عليه السلام، واسمع ما يقول  تعالى:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ  بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا  [المائدة:44]، اسلموا قلوبهم  ووجوههم لله، وهذه صفعة على وجه الكافرين من اليهود والنصارى، أبوا أن  يسلموا وأنبياؤهم كانوا مسلمين على ملة إبراهيم ملة الإسلام،  لِلَّذِينَ  هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيّ  ُونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ  [المائدة:44]، أي: يحكمون  كذلك بالتوراة،  فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا  بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ   *  وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا   [المائدة:44-45] أي: في التوراة  أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ  بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ  بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ  لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ   *  وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ  التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   *  وَلْيَحْكُمْ  أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  [المائدة:45-47]. فهيا  نتدارس هذه الآيات.قول ربنا جل ذكره:  إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ  فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ  [المائدة:44]، التوراة الكتاب المعروف، أنزله الله  تعالى على نبيه موسى بن عمران، لما استقل بنو إسرائيل وخرجوا من سلطان  الفراعنة، ووصف التوراة بأن فيها الهدى إلى كل كمال وإسعاد، إلى كل إعزاز  إلى كل تطهير وصفاء، وفيها نور يلوح لأصحابها لا يغشون الظلمات ولا يتخبطون  في الجهل والشر والفساد، حقاً جعل الله فيها الهدى والنور.ثم أخبر فقال:   يَحْكُمُ بِهَا  [المائدة:44] أي: بالتوراة  النَّبِيُّونَ  [المائدة:44]،  النبيون من عهد موسى إلى عيسى، وكانوا أكثر من ألف نبي، يحكمون بها كما  نحكم نحن بالقرآن، نحل ما أحل ونحرم ما حرم، نعطي هذا حقه ونأخذ من هذا ما  أخذه بالباطل.وقوله:  يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا   [المائدة:44]، أسلموا لله قلوبهم ووجوههم، أنت مسلم يا عبد الله؟ قال: أي  نعم، قلنا: ماذا أسلمت لله؟ قلبك مع الدنيا والشهوات والأهواء، أتكذب؟  فماذا أسلمت؟ إنه يقال: أسلم الشيء يسلمه: إذا أعطاه؛ فالإسلام معناه: أن  نسلم قلوبنا لله، فلا تتقلب طول حياتنا إلا في رضا الله، ونسلم وجوهنا لله،  فلا ننظر إلا إلى الله، هو الذي نرهبه، هو الذي نحبه، هو الذي نطيعه  ونعبده، هذا الإسلام.قال:  يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ  أَسْلَمُوا  [المائدة:44]، وهي إشارة أفصح من عبارة؛ أن الأنبياء من عهد  إبراهيم إلى عيسى كانوا مسلمين، أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله، واليهود  والنصارى يحاربون رسول الإسلام والمسلمين ويدعون أنهم أهل كتاب! أنبياؤكم  كانوا مسلمين فكيف تكفرون بالإسلام وتحاربونه؟ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا  النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا  [المائدة:44] وهم  اليهود، ونعم الأنبياء الذين طبقوا التوراة وحكموا بها من عهد موسى إلى  عيسى، حتى عيسى نفسه كان يطبق التوراة، إذ هي أداة الأحكام وبيان الحلال  والحرام، أما الإنجيل فمواعظ وحكم، ونسخ الله به بعض الأحكام تخفيفاً على  الناس. يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ  هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيّ  ُونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:44]، الربانيون والأحبار أيضاً يحكمون بالتوراة  ويطبقونها، والربانيون: جمع رباني، ويروى أن علياً قال: إني لرباني.  والأحبار جمع حبر، وعبد الله بن عباس معروف بلقب الحبر، حبر هذه الأمة،  فالرباني هو العالم المتبحر في علمه المربي لغيره، هذا هو الرباني، عبد عرف  الله والطريق إليه، ثم أخذ يدعو الناس إلى ذلك ويربيهم فهو يقال فيه:  رباني، قطعاً هو عالم ولا شك في ذلك، ولكن زاد على كلمة العلم والمعرفة  العمل ثم التربية والتعليم لغيره، والأحبار: جمع حبر، العالم الذي يبين  للناس ويعرفهم بشرع الله عز وجل.	          
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً...)  	          * *
	              		 ثم قال تعالى:  فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ  وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44] هذا قيل  للرهبان، للربانيين والأحبار من أهل الكتاب، نهاهم أن يخشوا الناس  ويخافوهم، وأوجب عليهم خشيته وخوفه، وحرم عليهم بيع الأحكام الشرعية  بالأثمان المادية، عطشت، جعت، مرضت، إياك أن تتنازل عن آية واحدة من أجل  صحتك أو شبعك. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [المائدة:44]،  وليس المعنى أنه يبيع الآية، بل يبيع حكمها ومعناها، يجحد معناها، فيحل ما  تحمله من حرام من أجل مصلحة دنيوية، وهذا معروف. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي  ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44]، هذا نزل في التوراة وعرفه  الله الربانيين والأحبار ودعاهم إلى القيام به وعرفوه، وبعد ذلك ما الذي  حصل؟ اشتروا بآيات الله تعالى ثمناً قليلاً، باعوا الآخرة بالدنيا، إذاً:  فهم في ذلك كافرون:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44]، وقد بعثوا من فدك أو خيبر  بعثاً يحاولون أن يطبقوا أهواءهم على الشريعة وينكروا الرجم الموجود في  التوراة، وعلى كل حال نذكر هذا ونحن نشاهد واقع المسلمين وما هم فيه.قال  تعالى:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:44] فاعتاض  عنه غيره أو حوله وبدله وغيره لمنافع مادية  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44] حقاً وصدقاً.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين ...)          * *
          قال تعالى:  وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا  [المائدة:45] أي:  فرضنا في التوراة القصاص:  أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ  بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ  بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ  [المائدة:45] بحسب قوتها وضعفها، هذا في  التوراة.ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ   [المائدة:45]، من تصدق بسنه، ما طالب بكسر السن الآخر، من تصدق بذبح أبيه  فلم يطالب بذبح أبي الآخر، من تصدق بأذنه؛ أصيب بالصمم من ضربة، وترك ذلك  لله؛ فهذا له ذلك:  فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ  [المائدة:45] أي: لذنبه، على  شرط: أنه إذا أراد التوبة الحقة أن يأتي ويقول: أنا قطعت أذن فلان، أنا  كسرت سن فلان، أقيموا الحد علي، فإن عفي عن هذا كان ذلك كفارة له، فإن لم  يتقدم ولم يطالب بإقامة الحد عليه وقطعت أذنه أو كسرت سنه فذلك كفارة له،  أما بدون أن تقطع يده أو رجله فلا، لا بد أن يكون تاب وأتى إلى الحاكم  ليقول: أقم الحد علي، أو يقوله لأهل المظلوم. فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ  كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [المائدة:45]، ما الظلم؟ وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، حكم  الله تعالى بقطع اليد فحكمت أنت بالسجن سبع سنين، وضعت الشيء في غير موضعه  أم لا؟  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:45]  واستبدل بأحكام الله أحكام الهوى وما تمليه النفوس وما تمليه الشياطين، فهل  هذا ظالم أو عادل؟ والله إنه لظالم، حكم الله بين أيدينا:  فَأُوْلَئِكَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  [المائدة:45]، تقدم إليه خصمان فحكم بالباطل لأحدهما  مقابل رشوة، وضع الحكم في غير موضعه، فهو ظالم، كل من لم يحكم بما أنزل  الله فهو ظالم.	          
** معنى قوله تعالى: (فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً...)  	          * *
	              		 ثم قال تعالى:  فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ  وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44] هذا قيل  للرهبان، للربانيين والأحبار من أهل الكتاب، نهاهم أن يخشوا الناس  ويخافوهم، وأوجب عليهم خشيته وخوفه، وحرم عليهم بيع الأحكام الشرعية  بالأثمان المادية، عطشت، جعت، مرضت، إياك أن تتنازل عن آية واحدة من أجل  صحتك أو شبعك. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  [المائدة:44]،  وليس المعنى أنه يبيع الآية، بل يبيع حكمها ومعناها، يجحد معناها، فيحل ما  تحمله من حرام من أجل مصلحة دنيوية، وهذا معروف. وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي  ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44]، هذا نزل في التوراة وعرفه  الله الربانيين والأحبار ودعاهم إلى القيام به وعرفوه، وبعد ذلك ما الذي  حصل؟ اشتروا بآيات الله تعالى ثمناً قليلاً، باعوا الآخرة بالدنيا، إذاً:  فهم في ذلك كافرون:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44]، وقد بعثوا من فدك أو خيبر  بعثاً يحاولون أن يطبقوا أهواءهم على الشريعة وينكروا الرجم الموجود في  التوراة، وعلى كل حال نذكر هذا ونحن نشاهد واقع المسلمين وما هم فيه.قال  تعالى:  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:44] فاعتاض  عنه غيره أو حوله وبدله وغيره لمنافع مادية  فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ  [المائدة:44] حقاً وصدقاً.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة...)          * *
          ثم يقول تعالى:  وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ  [المائدة:46]،  والحديث كله عن بني إسرائيل، فمن عند قوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ   [المائدة:41] وهو يعلمه،  وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ  مَرْيَمَ  [المائدة:46]، قفينا على آثار الأنبياء والأحبار والربانيين  بعيسى ابن مريم، وعيسى ابن مريم لا أب له، وإنما كان بكلمة (كن) الإلهية  فكان، هذا هو روح الله، وكلمة الله التي ألقاها إلى مريم ، عيسى ابن مريم،  ومعنى مريم: خادمة الله، يا من يسمي ابنته مريم! لتعلم أن معناها خادمة  الله وعابدته. وهل تعرفون عن مريم هذه شيئاً؟ النصارى يعرفون عنها الترهات  والأباطيل، واليهود يعرفون عنها الكذب والضلال والبهتان، ونحن نعرف عنها  أنها بنت عمران، أمها حنة عليها السلام كانت لا تلد، فيها عقم أو عقر،  وتاقت نفسها إلى الولد كسائر النساء اللائي لم يلدن إلى اليوم، فشاء الله  أن تدخل حديقة المنزل وإذا بها تشاهد عصفوراً يزق أفراخه، العصور الصغير  يأتي بالطعام في فيه ويصبه في أفواه أفراخه، فجاشت نفسها وهاجت من ذلك  المنظر، وقالت: يا رب! إن أعطيتني ولداً فهو لك، خاص بعبادتك، نذرت لربها  هذا النذر، وشاء الله أن تحمل، وحملت بـمريم ، وقالت:  رَبِّ إِنِّي  وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ  كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا  [آل عمران:36] خادمة الله  مَرْيَمَ   [آل عمران:36]، استعجبت من كونها ولدتها بنتاً، هي نذرت الولد لله يخدمه،  بالجهاد، العلم، التعليم، ما يخدمها في شيء أبداً، ولا يأتيها بالماء، لكن  البنت كيف تخدم الله إلا إذا حبست في مقصورة تعبد الله.وهذه الربانية  وضعتها في قماطة وقالت لخادمة: اعرضيها على علماء بني إسرائيل من يأخذها؛  فهذه نذيرة الله، أنا نذرتها لله، فعرضتها على علماء بني إسرائيل  الربانيين، وعلى رأسهم زكريا أبو يحيى، فكل تاقت نفسه لأن يأخذها؛ لأنها  بنت رجل صالح توفي وهي في بطن أمها يتيمة، وقبل ذلك هي نذيرة، أي: منذورة  لله، فمن يكرمه الله بأن تتربى في بيته؟ فاضطروا إلى القرعة، اضطروا إلى  استعمال القرعة أو الاستهام، فجمعوا أقلامهم، هاتوا أقلامكم الطاهرة التي  تكتب التوراة وتكتب العلم الرافع للإنسان والمطهر له، فجمعوا أقلامهم،  وقالوا: نلقيها في النهر، فالذي وقف قلمه في الماء هو الذي أعطاه الله هذه  النذيرة، أخذوا القلم الأول فكان يدحرجه الماء، والثاني يدحرجه الماء، ولما  جاء قلم زكريا وقف كأنما غرس بالطين، قال تعالى:  وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا   [آل عمران:37]، من الذي كفلها زكريا؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، أخذها  زكريا، وزوجته أخت لـمريم ، فهي عند خالتها، وزكريا نبي لله وأب لرسول  الله، فماذا يصنع؟ تركها في مقصورة في المحراب في المسجد، ويأتيها بالطعام  والشراب، وهي تتوضأ وتصلي، ما هناك مهمة إلا هذه، تذكر الله وتسبحه وتظل  راكعة ساجدة، لهذا خلقت، ولهذا نذرتها أمها، وسبحان الله! كان إذا جاءها  بالغداء والعشاء يجد عندها فاكهة في الشتاء وهي فاكهة الصيف، يجد عندها  فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، فتعجب وقال لها:  أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا  [آل عمران:37]  يا مريم ؟  قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  [آل عمران:37] هذه ربانية  أم لا؟ قالت:  هُوَ  [آل عمران:37] أي: هذا اللون من الطعام من عند الله عز  وجل، لا إله إلا الله، الله يخرق السنة ويبطلها إذا شاء، يبطل العادات،  ففاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف،  هُنَالِكَ دَعَا  زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ  [آل عمران:38]، أفاق من غفلة ما كانت تخطر على باله:   هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ  [آل عمران:38] ماذا قال؟  رَبِّ هَبْ  لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ   *   فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ  [آل  عمران:38-39]، أين وجدته؟ هل في الحفل؟  وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي  الْمِحْرَابِ  [آل عمران:39] بلغته رسالة الله:  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ  بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً  وَنَبِيّاً مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ  [آل عمران:39]، هذا يحيى، مصدقاً بكلمة من  الله، أول من آمن بعيسى هو، قال: عيسى عبد الله ورسوله. إذاً: فلما بلغت  الملائكة البشرى لنبي الله زكريا عليه السلام  قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي  آيَةً  [آل عمران:41]، حتى أعرف الخبر هذا كيف يتم، ومتى يتم، اجعل لي  علامة يا رب؟ قال:  آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ  إِلَّا رَمْزًا  [آل عمران:41]، آيتان في هذا الباب، ثلاث ليالٍ سوياً ما  يستطيع أن يتكلم مع أحد ولكن يذكر الله بأعلى صوته، في ذكر الله وتسبيحه  وتقديسه تجد لسانه منطلقاً أفصح منا، لكن: أعطني الماء، صب كذا كل ذلك لا  يستطيعه إلا رمزاً بالإشارة، فهل هذه أعظم آية أم لا؟ الفصيح البليغ يتكلم  بما شاء وهنا ما يستطيع أن يتكلم بغير ذكر الله أبداً، ويطلب حاجته  بالإشارة! إذاً: هذه بشرى الله لزكريا، وزكريا هذا دخل تحت شجرة هرب إليها  وفتحت الشجرة أغصانها ودخل فيها فنشره اليهود بالمنشار مع الشجرة، ماذا فعل  اليهود؟ قتلوا والده زكريا أولاً وقتلوا ولده يحيى، رسولان نبيان، ومريم  العذراء البكر عليها السلام وهي في محرابها تبشر أيضاً ويأتيها رسول الله  جبريل يبشرها فتتعجب:  قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ  يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا  [مريم:20] كيف؟  قَالَ كَذَلِكِ  قَالَ رَبُّكِ  [مريم:21].وما هي إلا أن هزها الطلق فلجأت إلى نخلة، وما إن  وضعت حتى نطق عيسى: إني عبد الله. هذه هي مريم، ولدت عيسى من بطنها، نفخ  جبريل في كم درعها فسرت النفخة إلى بطنها فقال الله: كن فكان، ففي ساعة  واحدة وهي تبحث عن موضع الولادة،  فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ  [مريم:22] على الفور   مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا   *  فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ  قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا   *   فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ  تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا   *  وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ   [مريم:22-25] في الشتاء تتساقط عليك الرطب.والشاهد عندنا ذكر عيسى بن مريم،  فاليهود يقولون: عيسى ساحر لأنه يحيي الموتى ويبرئ الأكمه والأعمى  والأبرص، هذا من سحره، وأمه يقولون عنها: فاجرة عاهرة إلى الآن، والنصارى  قالوا: هذا ابن الله. وبعضهم قالوا: لا. هذا هو الله، هو الإله. وتخبطوا  وضلوا لأن نور الله عموا عنه وأبوا أن ينظروا إليه، فالقرآن الذي أنزله  الله هو الذي فيه بيان الحق في عيسى وأمه، عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وأمه مؤمنة  طيبة صديقة، هكذا وصفها الله بالصديقية:  وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ   [المائدة:75].	          
** معنى قوله تعالى: (وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة...)  	          * *
	              		  وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ  [المائدة:46] أولئك  الأنبياء والرسل والربانيون والأحبار  بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا  لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  [المائدة:46]أي: من التوراة،  وَآتَيْنَاهُ  الإِنجِيلَ  [المائدة:46] الإنجيل كتاب الله رابع الكتب الأربعة المعروفة  عندنا في عقيدتنا: التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والفرقان، فالقرآن الكريم هو  الفرقان. ماذا في الإنجيل؟  فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  [المائدة:46] لا يتنافى أبداً مع التوراة إلا  ما نسخه الله من بعض الأحكام، وفيما عدا ذلك الإنجيل يوافق التوراة مثل  القرآن مصدق الذي بين يديه من الإنجيل والتوراة. قال:  وَهُدًى  وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  [المائدة:46] فيه الهداية لسبل الرشد والخير،  وفيه المواعظ للمتقين ينتفعون بها، الإنجيل أكثره مواعظ وحكم.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه...)          * *
          ثم قال تعالى:  وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ  [المائدة:47]  أيضاً، فكما على أهل التوراة أن يحكموا بالتوراة كذلك على أهل الإنجيل أن  يحكموا بالإنجيل. أولاً: أين الإنجيل؟ أصبح خمسة أناجيل فكيف يعرف الحق  فيه؟ الإنجيل كان إنجيلاً واحداً فزيد فيه أربعة أناجيل أخرى فضاع الحق وما  أصبح له وجود، لكن لو حكموه لوجدوا نعوت الرسول وصفاته، وأن من لم يؤمن  بالنبي الخاتم هو كافر، ولكانوا آمنوا، فوالله إن به لنعوتاً لرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وصفات له، وفيه الأمر بالإيمان به والدخول في دينه، وليحكم  أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه لا بما افتراه المفترون وكذب به الكاذبون.   وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ  [المائدة:47] الخارجون عن طاعة الله ورسوله البعيدون عن  الحق وأنواره، هذا قضاء الله تعالى وحكمه عليهم.	          
** طريق العودة إلى تحكيم شرع الله تعالى  	          * *
	              		 والآن المسلمون من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا -باستثناء  هذه البلاد- لم لا يحكمون القرآن؟ لم يتحاكمون إلى غيره؟ ماذا نصنع؟ نقول:  الجهل، جهلوهم وأضلوهم وأبعدوهم عن طريق الله فهم في متاهاتهم. لو عادوا  إلى الكتاب والسنة في يوم ما لحكموا شرع الله، وهنا بلغوا أنه لو أراد أهل  بلد من بلادنا الإسلامية -لا أقول: أهل إقليم ولا دولة- أهل بلد فقط لو  أرادوا أن يحكموا شرع الله فما أيسر ذلك وأسهله، يجتمعون في مسجدهم الجامع  بنسائهم وأطفالهم، كل ليلة يصلون المغرب والعشاء ويتعلمون الكتاب والسنة،  عام واحد وإذا بهم أطهاراً أصفياء أرقاء القلوب أزكياء الأرواح والنفوس،  ومن ثم إذا حصل خلاف بين مؤمن وآخر فبدل أن يذهبوا إلى الشرطة أو الحاكم  يأتون إمام المسجد يعرضون عليه القضية ويحلونها بالموعظة الحسنة، ويعيشون  دهوراً لا يحكمون غير كتاب الله وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. لو أن أهل  بلد من البلاد أخذوا على أنفسهم أن يجتمعوا كل ليلة طول عمرهم في بيوت  الله التي بنوها بأيديهم، يصلون المغرب كما صليناها ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا  ويتلقون الكتاب والحكمة حتى يؤذن العشاء فيصلون العشاء، أقول: والله بعد  عام فقط يندر أن تظهر بينهم معصية، لا شرب خمر ولا حشيشة ولا زنا ولا لواط  ولا ربا ولا كذب ولا قتل ولا اعتداء. وإن حصل شيء من هذا النوع مرة في  مسجدهم فترفع قضيته إلى إمامهم ومربيهم ويصلح ما بينهم ويتسامحون، وما هم  في حاجة إلى أن يقدموا قضيتهم إلى حاكم يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، فلم لا  نفعل هذا؟ لأن العدو من الإنس والجن لا يريدون أن يسعد المسلمون ويكملوا،  وإلا فهذا الطريق ماذا يكلفهم؟ يعملون لدنياهم من بعد صلاة الصبح إلى قبل  غروب الشمس في المصانع والمتاجر والمزارع، مالت الشمس إلى الغروب في الساعة  السادسة فتوضئوا وتطهروا وغيروا ملابس العمل وجاءوا بأطفالهم ونسائهم إلى  بيت ربهم الأطفال صفوف والنساء وراءهم والرجال والفحول أمامهم، بعد الصلاة  مباشرة يأخذون ليلة آية من كتاب الله وأخرى حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول، العام  فيه ثلاثمائة وستون ليلة، فيحفظون ثلاثمائة وستين آية وحديثاً، ويفهمون  معانيها ويطبقونها كل ليلة، ما إن يعلموا الحكم في تلك الليلة حتى يطبقوه  على أنفسهم ويتحلوا به على الفور، سواء كان أدباً أو خلقاً أو عقيدة أو  عبادة. أسألكم بالله! بعد عام واحد كيف يكون أهل القرية؟ هل يبقى فيهم  اللصوص والمجون والكذب والخيانة؟ هل تصدر فتيا من إمام المسلمين بأن الدش  حرام ويعملونه؟ والله ما يعملونه. فهذا مثال. ومن ثم لا يحكمون غير شرع  الله وغير كتاب الله أبداً ولا يلتفتون إلى حكومتهم ولا إلى باطلهم، مؤمنون  مسلمون يتسامحون،  فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ   [المائدة:45]، يقول: تصدقت بدمي على أخي، ويباركه أهل الحي كلهم ويكبرون  ويهللون. فكيف نعود؟ ما هناك طريق يا أبناء الإسلام إلا أن علماءنا يحملون  هذه الرسالة ويتحولون إلى ربانيين، فيجمعون أهل القرية ويأتون إلى غنيهم  وفقيرهم وإلى عالمهم وجاهلهم ليجمعوهم في بيوت الله في هذه الساعة من الليل  ما بين المغرب والعشاء. ويأخذون بتزكية أنفسهم وتهذيب أرواحهم وتهذيب  آدابهم وأخلاقهم، وهم يشاهدون ذلك يوماً بعد يوم، ما يسمعون بحادثة وقعت في  القرية، ما يشاهدون جائعاً ولا عارياً ولا مظلوماً؛ لأنهم كجسم واحد ثبتت  لهم ولاية الله، لو رفعوا أيديهم إلى الله أن يزيل الجبال لأزالها، ما  المانع من هذا؟ سواء كنا في فرنسا أو إيطاليا أو ألمانيا أو بلجيكا  وأمريكا، أبواب الله مفتوحة لا منع أبداً، فكيف ببلاد المسلمين وحكومات  المسلمين، هل يمنعونهم أن يجتمعوا في بيوت الله؟ على سبيل المثال: أنصار  السنة في الديار المصرية هل أغلقت مساجدهم؟ هل حوربوا؟ هل سجنوا؟ هل قتل  منهم أحد؟ لم؟ لأن المسلك رباني، يتعلمون كيف يعبدون الله، هذا مثال فقط.  أما الإثارات والتكالب على الدنيا وما إلى ذلك فهو الذي يسبب تلك الفتن،  ومع هذا أقول: في أي مسجد يجتمع المسلمون على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله لا  يؤذيهم أحد أبداً. وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (17)  
الحلقة (329)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (24)  


بعد أن ذكر الله سبحانه إنزاله التوراة والإنجيل وما فيهما من الهدى  والنور، أردف ذلك بذكر إنزال القرآن على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه  مهيمن على كل الكتب التي نزلت قبله، لذلك فإن الحكم الذي يحكم به القرآن هو  حكم الله سبحانه وتعالى، سواء وافق ما في التوراة والإنجيل أو لم يوافق،  فهو الدستور الذي تقوم به الأمة، ومهما طلب الحق من غيره فإنما هو تحاكم  إلى الأهواء والرغبات الشخصية والأعراف الجاهلية التي ما أنزل الله بها من  سلطان.              
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى  ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا ...) وما بعدها من كتاب  أيسر التفاسير          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل رجاء أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية  المباركة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات المباركات، أسمعكم تلاوتها أولاً ثم أعود  بكم إلى بعض الأحكام التي درسنا آيها في الليلة الماضية. قال تعالى:   وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا  آتَاكُمْ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا  فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ   *  وَأَنِ احْكُمْ  بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ  وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ  بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ   *   أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ  [المائدة:48-50].	          
** هداية الآيات  	          * *
	              		 الآيات التي درسناها بالأمس أشير إلى هداياتها، فقد كانت  تتضمن هذه الهدايات. يقول المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب خشية الله بأداء ما  أوجب وترك ما حرم ].في الآيات التي تدارسناها البارحة هذه الهداية، وهي  وجوب خشية الله، وذلك بأداء وفعل ما أوجب والبعد عما نهى وحرم، فهذا أمر  واجب، وجوب خشية الله أي: الخوف من الله بأداء ما أوجب وترك ما حرم، والذي  يقول: أنا أخاف الله وأنا أخشاه ولا يفعل واجباً ولا يترك الحرام هل يصدق؟  لا يصدق؛ لأن الخشية خوف النفس وخوف القلب، فالذي خافت نفسه واضطربت ما  يقدم على معصية الله فيتعرض لغضبه وعذابه. [ ثانياً: كفر من جحد أحكام الله  فعطلها أو تلاعب بها فحكم بالبعض دون البعض ].كفر من جحد أحكام الله فقال:  لا أعترف بهذه الشريعة ولا بما تحمله من أحكام في الدماء والحدود في  الأموال في العبادات في العقائد، قطعاً هذا كافر، ومن يقول: ليس بكافر؟ كفر  من جحد أحكام الله فعطلها، ولو وطبقها لكان الأمر غير هذا، لكن جحدها  فعطلها أو تلاعب بها فحكم بالبعض دون البعض، فهذا كافر. [ ثالثاً: وجوب  القود في النفس]، والقود هو قتل النفس بالنفس، [ والقصاص في الجراحات؛ لأن  ما كتب على بني إسرائيل كتب على هذه الأمة ]، قال تعالى:  وَكَتَبْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ  وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ  وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ  لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [المائدة:45].    
**ذكر بعض أحكام الديات          * *
          وهنا لا بأس أن نعلم بعض الأحكام، فالذي عليه أكثر أئمة الإسلام  وهداته رحمهم الله أن المسلم لا يقتل بالذمي، المسلم لا يقتل بالذمي  الكتابي اليهودي أو النصراني، فكلمة (النفس بالنفس) هذا اللفظ عام قيده  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما أوحى الله إليه إذ قال: ( لا يقتل مسلم  بكافر )، وسر ذلك هو أن المؤمن يذكر الله ويشكره ويعبده ولذلك خلقه ربه،  والكافر لا يذكر ولا يشكر، فعطل الحياة كلها فلا قيمة لوجوده. فلو سألتم  وأنتم أهل الإسلام: ما السر في خلق هذا الوجود؟ فالجواب: أراد الله أن يذكر  ويشكر فأوجد هذه الحياة وأوجد آدم وذريته وأوحى إليهم أن: اعبدوني بالذكر  والشكر، فمن ذكر وشكر رفعه إليه وأسكنه بجواره بعد موته، ومن ترك الذكر  والشكر وكفر أنزله إلى الدركات السفلى من عالم الشقاء، فالذي يذكر الله  ويشكره هل يجوز أن توقف ذلك الذكر والشكر منه بقتله؟ الجواب: لا. والذي لا  يذكر ولا يشكر ما فائدة وجوده؟ لا شيء، فيقتل، هل فهتم هذا السر؟ فلهذا قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا يقتل مسلم بكافر )، سواء كان ذمياً أو غير  ذمي، إذاً: يعطى وليه نصف دية المؤمن وكفى. ثانياً: لا خلاف أن في العينين  دية، فمن فقأ عيني إنسان مؤمن فعليه دية، والدية مائة بعير أو قيمتها  بالدراهم والدنانير، إذا فقأ الاثنتين ففي العينين الدية، وفي الواحدة نصف  الدية، فقأ عين مؤمن بأن ضربه، لكمه، بحربه، بعود فأصبح لا يبصر فعليه نصف  الدية. وفي عين الأعور الدية كاملة، ما عنده إلا هذه العين، خلق أعور أو  أصابه مرض فعميت عينه، فصاحب العين الواحدة إذا فقئت عينه وجبت الدية  كاملة، بخلاف ذي العينين حيث بقيت له عين يبصر بها فيأخذ نصف الدية، هذا  كله إن لم يعف ويتصدق. وفي الأنف إذا جدع -قطع من هنا إلى آخره- الدية  كاملة، فالأنف هو مظهر جمال الإنسان، إذا جدع وقطع فيه الدية كاملة، هذا  الذي عليه جمهور أئمة الإسلام عليهم السلام. والدية في ذهاب السمع،ى أما مع  بقاء شيء من السمع ففيه حكومة، يعني: اللجنة المختصة بهذا تقدر وتحكم  بشيء، فلو ذهب السمع كله فأصبح أصم لا يسمع وجبت الدية، لكن إذا كان بقي له  السمع وأوذي في سمعه ففيه الحكومة، فالقاضي ورجاله يحكمون بما يجب له. وفي  السن الذي نزع أو كسر خمس من الإبل، السن بخمس من الإبل، كسر سنه أو قلعها  بخمس من الإبل، للحديث الصحيح في ذلك. وفي الشفتين -إذا نزع شفته العليا  والسفلى وتركه بأسنانه- الدية، وفي الواحدة نصف الدية، في الشفتين معاً  الدية كاملة مائة بعير أو قيمتها، وفي الشفة الواحدة العليا أو السفلى نصف  الدية. واختلف في دية المرأة، والذي عليه أمر الأمة أن المرأة ديتها نصف  دية الرجل، وفيما دون النفس أصبعها كأصبع الرجل وسنها كسنه، وهذا أحسن ما  قيل، فإذا بلغت ثلث الدية عادت بعد ذلك إلى النصف من دية الرجل. هذا كله  مأخوذ من قول ربنا عز وجل:  وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا  [المائدة:45]  أي: في التوراة المنزلة على موسى عليه السلام  أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ  وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ  وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ  [المائدة:45]، في الموضحة وفي  أنواع الجروح الأطباء يقدرون ذلك والقاضي يحكم. ثم قال تعالى:  فَمَنْ  تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ  [المائدة:45] لوجه الله  فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ   [المائدة:45]، جرحتني أو كسرت مني سني فتركت ذلك لله، قتلت أبي فتنازلتُ،   فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ  [المائدة:45]، كفارة  لذنوبه، وقد ذكرت لكم أن القصاص كفارة، فمن قتل هل يبقى عليه إثم وقد قتل؟  القصاص كفارة لأصحابه، قطع يداً فقطعت يده فهل بقي عليه شيء؟ انتهى.لكن  يحصل على الأجر إذا تقدم للمحكمة وقال: أقيموا علي الحد فإني تبت، أنا قتلت  فلاناً والآن أطلب منكم القصاص. بعد هذا نعود إلى آياتنا المباركات  فلنستمع إليها من الشرح.	          
** هداية الآيات  	          * *
	              		 الآيات التي درسناها بالأمس أشير إلى هداياتها، فقد كانت  تتضمن هذه الهدايات. يقول المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم  والمؤمنين:[ هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب خشية الله بأداء ما  أوجب وترك ما حرم ].في الآيات التي تدارسناها البارحة هذه الهداية، وهي  وجوب خشية الله، وذلك بأداء وفعل ما أوجب والبعد عما نهى وحرم، فهذا أمر  واجب، وجوب خشية الله أي: الخوف من الله بأداء ما أوجب وترك ما حرم، والذي  يقول: أنا أخاف الله وأنا أخشاه ولا يفعل واجباً ولا يترك الحرام هل يصدق؟  لا يصدق؛ لأن الخشية خوف النفس وخوف القلب، فالذي خافت نفسه واضطربت ما  يقدم على معصية الله فيتعرض لغضبه وعذابه. [ ثانياً: كفر من جحد أحكام الله  فعطلها أو تلاعب بها فحكم بالبعض دون البعض ].كفر من جحد أحكام الله فقال:  لا أعترف بهذه الشريعة ولا بما تحمله من أحكام في الدماء والحدود في  الأموال في العبادات في العقائد، قطعاً هذا كافر، ومن يقول: ليس بكافر؟ كفر  من جحد أحكام الله فعطلها، ولو وطبقها لكان الأمر غير هذا، لكن جحدها  فعطلها أو تلاعب بها فحكم بالبعض دون البعض، فهذا كافر. [ ثالثاً: وجوب  القود في النفس]، والقود هو قتل النفس بالنفس، [ والقصاص في الجراحات؛ لأن  ما كتب على بني إسرائيل كتب على هذه الأمة ]، قال تعالى:  وَكَتَبْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ  وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ  وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ  لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [المائدة:45].    
**قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق  مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير          * *
          ‏ 	          
** هداية الآيات  	          * *
	              		 قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [  هداية الآيات:من هداية الآيات: أولاً: وجوب الحكم وفي كل القضايا بالكتاب  والسنة ]، وجوب الحكم وفي كل القضايا حتى في سرقة مكنسة، ما هناك شيء لا  يوجد له حكم في الكتاب والسنة، يجب الحكم في كل القضايا بماذا؟ بقانون  فرنسا، إيطاليا، الأمم المتحدة؟ بل بالكتاب والسنة، قال الله وقال رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم. هل يضيق القرآن والسنة عن أحداث الناس؟ والله لا  يضيقان أبداً، عرفنا هذا من قوله تعالى:  وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:49]، هذا أمر الله للرسول أم لا؟[ ثانياً: لا  يجوز تحكيم أية شريعة أو قانون غير الوحي الإلهي الكتاب والسنة ]، لأن  القوانين أهلها جهال عميان لا بصيرة لهم ولا عدل فيها ولا رحمة، هذا من  جهة، ومن جهة أخرى نحن عبيد الله فرض علينا وألزمنا أن نتقاضى ونتحاكم  إليه، فإن قلنا: لا فقد كفرنا به وأعلنا الحرب عليه.وهل تتصورون أن هيئة من  الهيئات العليا في العالم تستطيع أن توجد حكماً رحيماً عادلاً أكثر من  أحكام الله؟ والله ما كان ولن يكون أبداً، فلا يجوز تحكيم أية شريعة أو أي  قانون غير الوحي الإلهي الكتاب والسنة. [ ثالثاً: التحذير من اتباع أهواء  الناس خشية الإضلال عن الحق ]، فالذي يتبع أهواء الناس وميولهم وما يريدون  فإنهم -والله- يضلونه، فالرسول حذره الله أم لا؟ أما تآمروا وقالوا: هيا  نقول له: نحن علماء، وإذا آمنا به اتبعك ناس وآمنوا، ولكن احكم بيننا  بالباطل. فلو اتبعهم فماذا سيحصل؟ لكن حذره:  وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ  يَفْتِنُوكَ [المائدة:49]. [ رابعاً: بيان الحكمة من اختلاف الشرائع وهو  الابتلاء ]، لماذا يباح لهؤلاء كذا ويمنع عن هؤلاء كذا ويعطى هؤلاء ولا  يعطى هؤلاء، لماذا؟ للامتحان للابتلاء، مولانا يبتلينا ليرى المطيع منا  والعاصي، فيسعد ويكمل المطيع ويشقي ويعذب العاصي، فلهذا تجد الخلاف في  الدول. [ خامساً: أكثر المصائب في الدنيا ناتجة عن بعض الذنوب ]، أكثر  المصائب والويلات والفقر والمرض والذل والهون والحرب والفتن -والله العظيم-  ناتجة عن الذنوب، أما قال تعالى:  فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ [المائدة:49]، والأظهر من هذه:   وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا  عَنْ كَثِيرٍ [الشورى:30].
 [ سادساً: حكم الشريعة الإسلامية أحسن الأحكام  عدلاً ورحمة ]، إي ورب الكعبة، إي والله، حكم الشريعة الإسلامية أحسن  الأحكام عدلاً ورحمة، فلو حكمنا اليهود أو النصارى في قضايا لكان أعدل  وأرحم لهم، لكن لا يحكمون ولا نحكم، لا نحكم عليهم ولا لهم حتى يذعنوا لله  ويدخلوا في رحمته، أما وهم مصرون على الكفر والشرك والعياذ بالله فحسبهم  ذلك. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (18)  
الحلقة (330)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (25)  


نهى الله عباده المؤمنين عن موالاة غير المؤمنين من اليهود والنصارى، وترك  موالاة المؤمنين، لأن اليهودي هو ولي اليهودي، والنصراني هو ولي النصراني،  ومن والى اليهود والنصارى من المؤمنين أصبح مثلهم فيحرم هداية الله سبحانه  وتعالى، لأن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين، وأما المنافقون الذين في قلوبهم  مرض فيظنون أن ولايتهم لهؤلاء تجعلهم في مأمن إذا دارت عليهم الدوائر، لكن  الله عز وجل يبشر أولياءه المؤمنين بالفتح والتمكين وأن المنافقين سيصبحون  نادمين.              
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء ...)          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً، أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل القرآن  العظيم؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). اللهم حقق لنا هذا الخير واجعلنا من  أهله يا رب العالمين!وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة،  وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع، فهيا نتلوها ثم نتدبرها ثم نضع أيدينا على  المطلوب منا فيها. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ  فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِم يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ  تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ  أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  نَادِمِينَ   *  وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ  أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ حَبِطَتْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا خَاسِرِينَ  [المائدة:51-53]. هذه الآيات نزلت  هنا في المدينة والنفاق له صولة، فتأملوا كيف تجري هذه الأحداث.              
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين)                * *
                           قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ  مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:51] ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، هذا الذي أراد أن يكون مثل  فلان أخذ يجاهد نفسه لأن يكون مثله في منطقه في نظره في مشيته في أكله في  شربه في معاملته، فهل يصبح مثله أم لا؟ ما هناك شك. امرأة أرادت أن تتشبه  بعاهرة فتتشبه بها في منطقها حين تنطق، في لباسها، في مشيتها، في حركاتها،  لا تزال تتكلف ذلك حتى تكون مثلها، رجل رأى شجاعاً فأحبه فأراد أن يكون  مثله فأخذ يتشبه به في حمله السلاح وفي إلقائه وفي الوقوف فلا يبرح أن يكون  مثله. فمن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، والتشبه أن يقصد ويريد ويرغب في أن يكون  مثله، ومثل هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المرء مع من أحب )، فمن ينقض  هذه؟ المرء -أي: الإنسان- مع من أحب، فإن أحب فاسقاً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل  الفسق مثله، من أحب عبداً صالحاً حباً حقيقياً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل بعمله  حتى يكون مثله، وهكذا. ( المرء مع من أحب ) و( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  والله تعالى هنا يقول:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ  [المائدة:51] يا  معشر المؤمنين فهو منهم، الذي يتولى اليهود والنصارى ويحبهم وينصرهم على  الإسلام والمسلمين فهو والله منهم. وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [المائدة:51] تعليل، فكونه منهم لماذا؟ لأن الله  لا يهدي القوم الظالمين، أحب الكافرين ونصرهم، أليس هذا هو الظلم؟ الظلم  وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، بدل أن يحب المؤمنين وينصرهم أحب الكافرين ونصرهم  فهو ظالم أم لا؟ والظالم هل يهديه الله إلى ما فيه سعادته وكماله؟ والجواب:  لا، فهذا تعليل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [المائدة:51].     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة ...)          * *
          ثم قال تعالى:  فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ   [المائدة:52] أي: مرض النفاق، والنفاق إظهار الإسلام والسلوك العملي في  الصلاة أمام الناس حتى الجهاد، وإبطان الكفر وإسراره وإخفاؤه. فهذا رئيس  المنافقين كان حليفاً لبعض اليهود، وعبادة بن الصامت كان حليفاً أيضاً  لبعضهم، فاختلفا: فـعبادة بن الصامت تبرأ من أولئك اليهود، ولجأ إلى الله  وركن إليه، وأما ابن أبي -وهو المريض- فسارع في موالاتهم ونصرتهم والتملق  إليهم والاختلاء بهم والتحدث معهم، ويعلل ذلك فيقول: نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة.  يقول: لو أن الرسول مات أو الإسلام انكسر وانهزم فإلى من نفزع إذا لم نتخذ  إخواناً لنا وأصدقاء من اليهود؟ وهذا التعليل واضح ويعلله كل إنسان.  يقولون:  يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ  [المائدة:52] من  الدوائر: فقر أو حرب تأتينا فينكسر الإسلام والمسلمون فماذا نصنع؟ لا بد أن  يكون لنا يد عند هؤلاء الجيران من إخواننا اليهود! هذه كلمته وهي كلمة كل  من فيه مرض النفاق إلى يوم القيامة، الذي يواد الكافر وينصره ويقف إلى جنبه  يقول: نخشى أن نصبح في يوم من الأيام في حاجة إليهم.  فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ  فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِم  [المائدة:52]، ما قال:  يسارعون إليهم؛ لأنهم ما خرجوا عنهم، يقولون معللين ذلك:  نَخْشَى أَنْ  تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ  [المائدة:52] قال الله تعالى:  فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ  يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا  أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ  [المائدة:52] و(عسى) من الله تفيد  التحقيق.  فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ  [المائدة:52] فتح  خيبر وما دونها وفتح مكة،  أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ  [المائدة:52] بأن  يكشف أسماءهم في القرآن فتنزل آيات تفضحهم؛ فيصبحوا حينئذ على ما أسروا في  أنفسهم من النفاق نادمين.               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين)                * *
                           قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ  مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:51] ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، هذا الذي أراد أن يكون مثل  فلان أخذ يجاهد نفسه لأن يكون مثله في منطقه في نظره في مشيته في أكله في  شربه في معاملته، فهل يصبح مثله أم لا؟ ما هناك شك. امرأة أرادت أن تتشبه  بعاهرة فتتشبه بها في منطقها حين تنطق، في لباسها، في مشيتها، في حركاتها،  لا تزال تتكلف ذلك حتى تكون مثلها، رجل رأى شجاعاً فأحبه فأراد أن يكون  مثله فأخذ يتشبه به في حمله السلاح وفي إلقائه وفي الوقوف فلا يبرح أن يكون  مثله. فمن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، والتشبه أن يقصد ويريد ويرغب في أن يكون  مثله، ومثل هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المرء مع من أحب )، فمن ينقض  هذه؟ المرء -أي: الإنسان- مع من أحب، فإن أحب فاسقاً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل  الفسق مثله، من أحب عبداً صالحاً حباً حقيقياً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل بعمله  حتى يكون مثله، وهكذا. ( المرء مع من أحب ) و( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  والله تعالى هنا يقول:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ  [المائدة:51] يا  معشر المؤمنين فهو منهم، الذي يتولى اليهود والنصارى ويحبهم وينصرهم على  الإسلام والمسلمين فهو والله منهم. وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [المائدة:51] تعليل، فكونه منهم لماذا؟ لأن الله  لا يهدي القوم الظالمين، أحب الكافرين ونصرهم، أليس هذا هو الظلم؟ الظلم  وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، بدل أن يحب المؤمنين وينصرهم أحب الكافرين ونصرهم  فهو ظالم أم لا؟ والظالم هل يهديه الله إلى ما فيه سعادته وكماله؟ والجواب:  لا، فهذا تعليل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [المائدة:51].     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويقول الذين آمنوا أهؤلاء الذين أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم إنهم لمعكم ...)          * *
          والآيات تعالج أمر المنافقين، وقد برئ وسلم منهم المئات، فتأملوا  هذه:  وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:53] لما يأتي الفتح أو تأتي  آيات تفضح المنافقين وتزيل الستار عنهم، يقول الذين آمنوا:  أَهَؤُلاءِ  الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ   [المائدة:53]؛ لأن المنافقين يحلفون بالله أشد الأيمان أنهم مؤمنون وأنهم  معهم، يأتي ابن أبي إلى الروضة ويقف ويقول ما حكى الله تعالى عنهم:   نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ  لَرَسُولُهُ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ   [المنافقون:1]. يحسنون التعبير ومنطقهم سليم ويضللون بهذا المؤمنين، وها هو  ذا عز وجل يكشف الستار عنهم ويفضحهم، يقول تعالى:  وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ  إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ  [المائدة:53] انظر كيف حبطت أعمالهم فاصبحوا من  الخاسرين.               
** معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين)                * *
                           قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ  مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:51] ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، هذا الذي أراد أن يكون مثل  فلان أخذ يجاهد نفسه لأن يكون مثله في منطقه في نظره في مشيته في أكله في  شربه في معاملته، فهل يصبح مثله أم لا؟ ما هناك شك. امرأة أرادت أن تتشبه  بعاهرة فتتشبه بها في منطقها حين تنطق، في لباسها، في مشيتها، في حركاتها،  لا تزال تتكلف ذلك حتى تكون مثلها، رجل رأى شجاعاً فأحبه فأراد أن يكون  مثله فأخذ يتشبه به في حمله السلاح وفي إلقائه وفي الوقوف فلا يبرح أن يكون  مثله. فمن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم، والتشبه أن يقصد ويريد ويرغب في أن يكون  مثله، ومثل هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المرء مع من أحب )، فمن ينقض  هذه؟ المرء -أي: الإنسان- مع من أحب، فإن أحب فاسقاً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل  الفسق مثله، من أحب عبداً صالحاً حباً حقيقياً فهو معه لأنه سيعمل بعمله  حتى يكون مثله، وهكذا. ( المرء مع من أحب ) و( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  والله تعالى هنا يقول:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ  [المائدة:51] يا  معشر المؤمنين فهو منهم، الذي يتولى اليهود والنصارى ويحبهم وينصرهم على  الإسلام والمسلمين فهو والله منهم. وقوله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  [المائدة:51] تعليل، فكونه منهم لماذا؟ لأن الله  لا يهدي القوم الظالمين، أحب الكافرين ونصرهم، أليس هذا هو الظلم؟ الظلم  وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، بدل أن يحب المؤمنين وينصرهم أحب الكافرين ونصرهم  فهو ظالم أم لا؟ والظالم هل يهديه الله إلى ما فيه سعادته وكماله؟ والجواب:  لا، فهذا تعليل:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [المائدة:51].     
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير          * *
          ‏               
** هداية الآيات                * *
                           في هذه الآيات الأربع أربع هدايات:قال المؤلف غفر الله  له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً:  حرمة موالاة اليهود والنصارى وسائر الكافرين ].الموالاة: الحب والنصرة، أما  أن تتعامل معه، أما أن تتجر معه، أما أن تستخدمه، أما أن يستخدمك، أما أن  تحالفه على حرب معينة؛ فهذا أمره واسع، والممنوع الذي لا يصح لا في اليوم  الحاضر ولا الآتي، ولا أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو حبك لهم من قلبك  ونصرتهم على إخوانك، لو أعلن اليهود الحرب -مثلاً- على الأردن، هل يجوز  للمؤمنين أن يقاتلوا معهم؟ مستحيل، لا يمكن أبداً، مثلاً: دولة أوروبية غزت  بلداً إسلامياً، هل يجوز للمسلمين أن يقاتلوا معهم؟ لا يجوز، وإن كان  بينهم حلف فإنهم لا يقاتلون معهم المؤمنين، يقاتلون معهم الكافرين ولا بأس،  حين نعقد الحلف نقول: إذا قاتلتم إخواننا المؤمنين فلن نقاتلهم معكم، وإن  قاتلتم كافرين غير مؤمنين فسننصركم، وبهذا تجري الاتفاقيات.إذاً: حرمة  موالاة اليهود والنصارى وسائر الكافرين، من أين أخذنا هذه؟ من قوله تعالى:   لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ  [المائدة:51].[  ثانياً: موالاة الكافر على المؤمن تعتبر ردة عن الإسلام ]، الكافر يؤذي  المؤمنين ويحقرهم وأنت تقف إلى جنبه وتنصره! هذا يسلخ عبد الله من الإيمان،  لا يبقى مؤمناً أبداً، لو نصره على كافر فلا بأس إذا كان بينهم اتفاقية،  أما أن ينصر الكافر على المؤمن فموالاة الكافر على المؤمن تعتبر ردة عن  الإسلام.[ ثالثاً: موالاة الكافرين ناجمة عن ضعف الإيمان، فلذا تؤدي إلى  الكفر ].موالاة الكافرين سببها ماذا؟ ناتجة من أين؟ ناتجة عن ضعف الإيمان،  لو قوي إيمان العبد ما والى كافراً، تكفيه ولاية الله والمؤمنين، لكن إذا  ضعف إيمانه فقد يوالي الكافرين، فموالاة الكافرين ناجمة عن ضعف الإيمان،  فلذا تؤدي إلى الكفر شيئاً فشيئاً.[ رابعاً: عاقبة النفاق سيئة ونهاية  الكفر مريرة ].النفاق -معاشر المؤمنين طهر الله منه قلوبنا وقلوبكم- هو أن  يؤمن بالباطل بقلبه ويدعي الإيمان بلسانه أنه يؤمن بالله وبلقائه.وصلى الله  وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (19)  
الحلقة (331)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (26)  


الله عز وجل غني عن عباده، فهو سبحانه القهار الواحد الأحد الصمد، وقد بين  سبحانه في هذه الآيات أن من يرتد بعد إيمانه فإن الله سيأتي بقوم آخرين  يحبهم ويحبونه، أذلة على المؤمنين، وأعزة على الكافرين، يجاهدون في سبيل  الله لينشروا في الناس نور الإسلام، وهؤلاء هم أولياء الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين، وأولياء الله هم الغالبون.              
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه...)          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس  كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ  فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   *  إِنَّمَا  وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ   *  وَمَنْ  يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ  هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ  [المائدة:54-56].معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! أعيد  إلى أذهانكم أن الله تبارك وتعالى نادانا في كتابه القرآن العظيم تسعة  وثمانين نداء بقوله: ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا ). وعرفنا أن الله عز وجل منزه  عن اللهو واللعب، فهو لا ينادينا إلا لواحدة من خمس: إما ليأمرنا بفعل ما  يسعدنا ويكملنا في الدنيا والآخرة، أو لينهانا عما يشقينا ويردينا ويخسرنا  في الدنيا والآخرة، أو ليبشرنا بما نزداد مسابقة في الخيرات ومنافسة في  الصالحات، أو تحذيراً لنا من عواقب السوء، أو ليعلمنا ما نحن في حاجة إلى  علمه.تتبعنا واستقصينا كتاب الله فوجدنا نداءات الرحمن لعباده المؤمنين  تسعة وثمانين نداء، وأضفنا إليها نداء آخر فأصبحت تسعين، وهذا النداء هو:   يا أيها النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ  لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ  [الطلاق:1] الآيات، فهو وإن كان في  الظاهر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكنه في الواقع لأمته، فلهذا كتبنا ذلك  الكتاب وسميناه: (نداءات الرحمن)، ودرسناه في هذه الحلقة ثلاثة أشهر  وزيادة، وطبع ووزع مجاناً، وقلنا: لو كنا أحياء أو دبت الحياة فينا لترجم  هذا الكتاب إلى لغات المسلمين عامة، ويوضع عند سرير كل ضيف في أي فندق من  الفنادق، فقد اشتملت تلك النداءات على كل ما هو في القرآن من الوضوء والغسل  إلى الرباط والجهاد، بيان الحلال والحرام، في السلم في الحرب، في الجهاد  وفي غيره.. كل المتعلقات بحياتنا موجودة في تسعين نداء، والقرآن نقرؤه على  الموتى ولا نشعر بما فيه، وهذا شأن أمة هبطت من علياء السماء فلصقت بالأرض.  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:54] يقول تعالى منادياً لنا،  فنجيبه: لبيك اللهم لبيك،  مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ  [المائدة:54]، و(من يرتدد)  قراءة نافع ، فقراءة أهل المدينة وأهل الشام: (من يرتدد) بالفك، والكل  صالح، والقرآن نزل على سبعة أحرف، والارتداد معروف، مشى ثم رجع إلى الوراء،   مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ  [المائدة:54] أي: عن الإسلام،  بعدما أقبل عليه وأخذ فيه وصام وصلى انتكس ورجع إلى الوراء. ‏ 	          
** إجمال الصفات المذكورة في الآية الكريمة  	          * *
	              		  يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ   [المائدة:54]، من صفاتهم أنهم  أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ  عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، كيف أنتم؟ هل أنتم أذلة على المؤمنين،  أم تدفعون وتتكبرون وتصرخون وتهينون؟ ومع الكافرين اللين والعطف، و(مسيو)  أو (مستر)، على كل حال الدار دار عمل والجزاء أمامنا. أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، بمعنى: أشداء غلاظ، ما يلينون ولا ينكسرون  ولا يتعطفون بين أيديهم، أقوياء بعزة الإسلام، وليس معنى هذا أنهم يسبون أو  يشتمون، المسلم لا يسب ولا يشتم ولا يظلم، ولا يسرق ولا يكذب ولا يخدع،  العزة ألا تذل أمام الكافر وتنكسر، أنت المؤمن العزيز، وهو الكافر الذليل  المهين.ومن صفاتهم:  يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:54]، هذا  القيد الذهبي، في سبيل الله لا في سبيل المنصب، ولا المال، ولا الزوجة، ولا  الولد، ولا الحكم، ولا الوطن، جاهد المسلمون وكشف الله عورتنا، جاهدنا  قرابة خمس وأربعين سنة، نجاهد الكفار الطليان، الفرنسيين، الأسبانيين،  البريطانيين، الهولنديين تحت عنوان الوطن، جهاد في سبيل الوطن، في تحرير  البلاد.لو أن أهل إقليم أو منطقة قاتلوا باسم الله، من أجل الله لأقاموا  دولة الإسلام يوم حكموا البلاد واستقلوا، من يوم أن تسلموا الزمام أقاموا  الصلاة، وجبوا الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر، هل حصل هذا؟ لا  يحصل ومستحيل؛ لأننا ما قاتلنا في سبيل الله، أي: من أجل أن يُعبد الله  وحده ويحب ويطاع في أمره ونهيه، هذا أمر مفروغ منه، لا تطالب بالدليل  أبداً. يُجَاهِدُونَ  [المائدة:54] في سبيل من؟  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [المائدة:54]، أي: بأن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع؛ إذ ما خلق الخلق إلا ليُعبد  ويذكر ويشكر،  وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ  [المائدة:54]، ما يصرفهم  عن الجهاد من يعذرهم أو يلوم ويعتب عليهم.قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [المائدة:54]  لا يضيق فضله عن أحد أراده، عليم بمن هو أهل للفضل ومن هو ليس بأهل لفضله  وإنعامه وإكرامه.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا ...)          * *
          ثم قال تعالى يخاطبنا نحن:  إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:55] لا بريطانيا، ولا إيطاليا،  ولا بلجيكا، من وليكم؟  اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   [المائدة:55]، حصر الولاية في هذه الولاية:  إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:55]، هؤلاء أولياؤنا نحبهم  ويحبوننا، ونطيعهم حتى نصدق في حبنا ويتجلى لنا حبهم. إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ  اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:55]، ثم قال:   الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  [المائدة:55]، ليخرج نفاق المنافقين وكذب  الكاذبين ممن نافقوا في الإسلام وقالوا: إنهم مسلمون وهم ليسوا بمسلمين،  فحصر ذلك بقوله:  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  [المائدة:55]، فالذي لا  يقيم الصلاة ما هو بولي لنا، ما هو بمؤمن،  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ   [المائدة:55]، ما إقامتها؟ إليكم صورة حقيقية: نادى منادي صلاة الظهر،  فترى أهل القرية أو الحي كلهم مقبلين على المسجد، مظاهر عجب خمس مرات في  الأربع والعشرين ساعة، أذن العصر فترى الأمة كلها مقبلين على ربهم ليسجدوا  له ويركعوا، غابت الشمس ودخل المغرب فترى أهل القرية أهل الحي كلهم مقبلين  على بيت الله، وذلك طول العام، هذا هو إقام الصلاة. الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ  [المائدة:55]، يعطونها طيبة بها قلوبهم،  طيبة بها نفوسهم، من أموالهم الصامتة أو الناطقة، سواء طولبوا بذلك أو لم  يطالبوا، جاءهم الجباة أو لم يجيئوهم.وصفة أخرى  وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ   [المائدة:55]، أي: خاضعون متذللون، ما هو بالعنتريات والكبرياء والعلو كما  قدمنا.والركوع: الذلة والانكسار، فالمؤمنون أغنياء أو فقراء، علماء أو  جهالاً، كيفما كانوا ليس فيهم مظهر الكبر والتعالي أبداً؛ لأنهم عبيد الله  وأولياؤه، نعم على الكافرين يترفعون ويتكبرون؛ لأنهم أمام أعداء ربهم  وأعدائهم، أما مع المؤمنين فلين الجانب وهو الانكسار والذل.وهنا تذكر رواية  قد تصح أو لا تصح، أخذ منها الفقهاء: جواز العمل الخفيف في الصلاة، تقول  الرواية: جاء رجل فطلب الصدقة أو معاونة من الناس في المسجد، فما أعطوه،  وعلي يتنفل راكعاً، فلما مر به المسكين نزع خاتمه ورماه إليه وهو راكع،  أراد أن يحقق هذا الوصف:  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ  [المائدة:55]، ولا حرج، فعمل جزئي كهذا ما  يبطل الصلاة وهي نافلة، أخرج خاتمه هكذا ورماه له، في حركة أو حركتين لا  تبطل الصلاة، لكن أراد أن يتمثل هذه الآية.أنا أقول: من منا يطبقها؟ تطبيق  ذلك في ريالات في جيبك، وجاء سائل فسأل هذا وهذا ومر بين يديك فأخرجت أنت  ريالين أو عشرة وأعطيته، فهل تمثلت الآية أم لا؟ تمثلتها، أمر سهل، وأما  الخاتم فصعب، ما عندنا خواتم.هذا فقط من باب أنه أراد أن يمتثل هذه الآية،  وإلا فهي لا تعنيه، تعني الذين يؤمنون بالله ورسوله ويقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون  الزكاة، وهم في هذه الأحوال كلها راكعون لله خانعون خاضعون، لا كبرياء ولا  علو. 	          
** إجمال الصفات المذكورة في الآية الكريمة  	          * *
	              		  يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ   [المائدة:54]، من صفاتهم أنهم  أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ  عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، كيف أنتم؟ هل أنتم أذلة على المؤمنين،  أم تدفعون وتتكبرون وتصرخون وتهينون؟ ومع الكافرين اللين والعطف، و(مسيو)  أو (مستر)، على كل حال الدار دار عمل والجزاء أمامنا. أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، بمعنى: أشداء غلاظ، ما يلينون ولا ينكسرون  ولا يتعطفون بين أيديهم، أقوياء بعزة الإسلام، وليس معنى هذا أنهم يسبون أو  يشتمون، المسلم لا يسب ولا يشتم ولا يظلم، ولا يسرق ولا يكذب ولا يخدع،  العزة ألا تذل أمام الكافر وتنكسر، أنت المؤمن العزيز، وهو الكافر الذليل  المهين.ومن صفاتهم:  يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:54]، هذا  القيد الذهبي، في سبيل الله لا في سبيل المنصب، ولا المال، ولا الزوجة، ولا  الولد، ولا الحكم، ولا الوطن، جاهد المسلمون وكشف الله عورتنا، جاهدنا  قرابة خمس وأربعين سنة، نجاهد الكفار الطليان، الفرنسيين، الأسبانيين،  البريطانيين، الهولنديين تحت عنوان الوطن، جهاد في سبيل الوطن، في تحرير  البلاد.لو أن أهل إقليم أو منطقة قاتلوا باسم الله، من أجل الله لأقاموا  دولة الإسلام يوم حكموا البلاد واستقلوا، من يوم أن تسلموا الزمام أقاموا  الصلاة، وجبوا الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر، هل حصل هذا؟ لا  يحصل ومستحيل؛ لأننا ما قاتلنا في سبيل الله، أي: من أجل أن يُعبد الله  وحده ويحب ويطاع في أمره ونهيه، هذا أمر مفروغ منه، لا تطالب بالدليل  أبداً. يُجَاهِدُونَ  [المائدة:54] في سبيل من؟  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [المائدة:54]، أي: بأن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع؛ إذ ما خلق الخلق إلا ليُعبد  ويذكر ويشكر،  وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ  [المائدة:54]، ما يصرفهم  عن الجهاد من يعذرهم أو يلوم ويعتب عليهم.قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [المائدة:54]  لا يضيق فضله عن أحد أراده، عليم بمن هو أهل للفضل ومن هو ليس بأهل لفضله  وإنعامه وإكرامه.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون)          * *
          ثم قال تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:56]، ما معنى: يتولاهم؟ يحبهم ويحبونه،  يطيعون الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، فمن يتولى الله ورسوله الذين آمنوا بشروه  بالنصر، بالعز، بالكمال، بالسعادة، والله لا يهون ولا يذل، ولا ينكسر،  لماذا؟ لأن الله قال:  فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ   [المائدة:56] من حزب الله؟ الأحزاب عندنا في العالم الإسلامي ما أكثرها، ما  هناك إلا حزب واحد، ألا وهو حزب الله، من هم؟ المؤمنون الصادقون في  إيمانهم أولئك حزب الله،  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:56] يحبهم ويطيعهم وينصرهم ولا يخذلهم، هذا  بشروه بأن العالم إذا اجتمع كله عليه لا يذلونه ولا يهينونه ولا يكسرونه،  لماذا؟ لأن حزب الله دائماً هم الغالبون، بشرى عظيمة لأمة الإسلام هذه.فهيا  نتولى الله ورسوله، أي: نطيع الله ورسوله، نقيم حدود شرعه ونعلن فرائضه،  ونؤدي آدابها، ونحب رسول الله ونمشي وراء سنته، ونحب المؤمنين فننصرهم ونقف  إلى جنبهم، إذا تم هذا فوالله ما ذللنا لأحد ولا أهاننا أحد. وَمَنْ  يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا [المائدة:56]، في أي  زمان في أي مكان، أما أن تعادي المؤمنين وتحاربهم وتقول: أنا ولي الله  ورسوله فلا ينفع هذا؛ لأن حب الله وحب الرسول وحب المؤمنين، طاعة الله  وطاعة الرسول وطاعة المؤمنين، نصرة الله ونصرة رسوله ونصرة المؤمنين هي  مفتاح الحب، وهذا وعد من الله عز وجل يتحقق لأي مؤمن يتولى الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين.فإنه لا يذل ولا يهين ولا ينكسر أبداً، وإن قلتم: ولم المسلمون  ذلوا وهانوا وانكسروا واستعمروا وافتقروا؟ فالجواب: لأنهم خلعوا ولاية الله  ورسوله وولاية المؤمنين،  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:56] فإنه لن ينكسر ولن يهزم أبداً، لماذا؟  لأن حزب الله هم الغالبون. 	          
** إجمال الصفات المذكورة في الآية الكريمة  	          * *
	              		  يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ   [المائدة:54]، من صفاتهم أنهم  أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ  عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، كيف أنتم؟ هل أنتم أذلة على المؤمنين،  أم تدفعون وتتكبرون وتصرخون وتهينون؟ ومع الكافرين اللين والعطف، و(مسيو)  أو (مستر)، على كل حال الدار دار عمل والجزاء أمامنا. أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ  [المائدة:54]، بمعنى: أشداء غلاظ، ما يلينون ولا ينكسرون  ولا يتعطفون بين أيديهم، أقوياء بعزة الإسلام، وليس معنى هذا أنهم يسبون أو  يشتمون، المسلم لا يسب ولا يشتم ولا يظلم، ولا يسرق ولا يكذب ولا يخدع،  العزة ألا تذل أمام الكافر وتنكسر، أنت المؤمن العزيز، وهو الكافر الذليل  المهين.ومن صفاتهم:  يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:54]، هذا  القيد الذهبي، في سبيل الله لا في سبيل المنصب، ولا المال، ولا الزوجة، ولا  الولد، ولا الحكم، ولا الوطن، جاهد المسلمون وكشف الله عورتنا، جاهدنا  قرابة خمس وأربعين سنة، نجاهد الكفار الطليان، الفرنسيين، الأسبانيين،  البريطانيين، الهولنديين تحت عنوان الوطن، جهاد في سبيل الوطن، في تحرير  البلاد.لو أن أهل إقليم أو منطقة قاتلوا باسم الله، من أجل الله لأقاموا  دولة الإسلام يوم حكموا البلاد واستقلوا، من يوم أن تسلموا الزمام أقاموا  الصلاة، وجبوا الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر، هل حصل هذا؟ لا  يحصل ومستحيل؛ لأننا ما قاتلنا في سبيل الله، أي: من أجل أن يُعبد الله  وحده ويحب ويطاع في أمره ونهيه، هذا أمر مفروغ منه، لا تطالب بالدليل  أبداً. يُجَاهِدُونَ  [المائدة:54] في سبيل من؟  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   [المائدة:54]، أي: بأن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع؛ إذ ما خلق الخلق إلا ليُعبد  ويذكر ويشكر،  وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ  [المائدة:54]، ما يصرفهم  عن الجهاد من يعذرهم أو يلوم ويعتب عليهم.قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  [المائدة:54]  لا يضيق فضله عن أحد أراده، عليم بمن هو أهل للفضل ومن هو ليس بأهل لفضله  وإنعامه وإكرامه.     
**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير          * *
          ‏ 	          
** هداية الآيات  	          * *
	              		 قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:  [  هداية الآيات: من هداية الآيات: أولاً: إخبار القرآن الكريم بالغيب وصدقه  في ذلك، فكان آية أنه كلام الله ]، أما أخبر تعالى أنه سيرتد من يرتد ويأتي  الله بآخرين؟ وهل فعل أو لم يفعل؟  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ  يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ  يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ  عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا يَخَافُونَ  لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ  [المائدة:54] وكان ذلك، انتهت الفتنة على يد أبي بكر ،  وتولى عمر بعده وقاد الجيوش إلى الشرق والغرب وانتصر الإسلام في كل مكان،  وصدق الله العظيم.[ ثانياً: فضيلة أبي بكر والصحابة والأشعريين قوم أبي  موسى الأشعري وهم من أهل اليمن ]، لأنهم نهضوا بالجهاد، أبو بكر قادهم  ومشوا وراءه والصحابة معه، وجاء أبو موسى الأشعري ومعه أهل اليمن، وأدبوا  العرب الذين ارتدوا، وردوهم إلى الحق ورجعوا بهم إلى الإسلام،  فَسَوْفَ  يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ [المائدة:54] أبو بكر  وأصحاب رسول الله.[ ثالثاً: فضل حب الله والتواضع للمؤمنين وإظهار العزة  على الكافرين، وفضل الجهاد في سبيل الله، وقول الحق والثبات عليه، وعدم  المبالاة بمن يلوم ويعذل في ذلك ] ويعتب،  وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ  [المائدة:54].[ رابعاً: فضيلة إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والخشوع والتواضع  ]، فضيلة إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة (وهم راكعون)، أي: الخشوع والتواضع  لله عز وجل.[ خامساً: ولاية الله ورسوله والمؤمنين الصادقين توجب لصاحبها  النصر والغلبة على أعدائه ]، والذي يعادي الله والرسول والمؤمنين من ينصره؟  فالخذلان نصيبه وحظه.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما ندرس  ونسمع إنه قدير وبالإجابة جدير.
وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (20)  
الحلقة (332)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (27)  


**                 الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.*

*وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
*
*أما بعد:* 
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.* 
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- والليالي الثلاث بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛  إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).*

*وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المباركة المدنية  الميمونة، ومع هاتين الآيتين، فهيا نتلو الآيتين متدبرين معانيهما، ثم بعد  ذلك يبين لنا مراد الله تعالى منهما، ونأخذ بما هدانا الله تعالى إليه.*
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا  دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ   *  وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  )[المائدة:57-58].                      
*
*غايات نداء الله تعالى لأوليائه المؤمنين
*

*معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هل بلغكم أن الله  تعالى نادانا نحن عباده المؤمنين في كتابه تسعة وثمانين نداء؟ هل بلغكم  هذا أو ما علمتم؟ كيف يناديك سيدك ومولاك والذي إليه مصيرك وبيده محياك  ومماتك ولا تعرف كم مرة ناداك؟*

*الجواب: ما اجتمعنا على دراسة القرآن،  مضت أعمارنا ونحن في المقاهي ومجالس الأكل والشرب والضحك، أو في دور  السينما، أما أن نجلس في بيت الرب بنسائنا وأطفالنا كل ليلة من صلاة المغرب  إلى العشاء ندرس كتاب الله وهدي رسوله، فهذا لا يخطر على بالنا، فلهذا لا  تلمنا.*
*لن نلوم، ولكن هبطنا من علياء السماء إلى الأرض، كنا قادة  البشرية وسادتها، فأصبحنا أذل منها وأحوج إليها، السبب: أننا ما عرفنا الله  معرفة حقيقية يقينية حتى نتملقه ونتزلف إليه بفعل ما يحب وترك ما يكره،  وفعل المحبوب وترك المكروه هو منهج السعادة والكمال للإنسان في الدارين،  ومستحيل وهيهات هيهات أن يكمل آدمي أو يسعد بدون معرفة الله وطاعته في أمره  ونهيه، ولا جدال في هذا، وحسبنا شهادة الواقع.* 

*نادنا ربنا تسعين  نداء، وقد تتبعنا هذا الموضوع وعرفنا بالاستقراء أن الله تعالى لا ينادينا  بوصفنا المؤمنين به وبلقائه، وبكتابه وبرسوله إلا لواحدة من خمس:* 
*الأولى: ينادينا ليأمرنا بفعل أو اعتقاد أو قول ما من شأنه أن يسعدنا ويكملنا.*
*الثانية: أن ينادينا لينهانا عن اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل فاسد من شأنه أن يخسرنا ويكسبنا الخراب والدمار.*
*الثالثة: أن ينادينا ليبشرنا فنزداد في طلب الهدى والمنافسة في الخيرات والمسابقة في الصالحات.*
*والرابعة: أن ينادينا ليحذرنا من المكروه، مما عواقبه الخسران والدمار.*
*والخامسة: ينادينا ليعلمنا ما لم نكن نعلم.*
*فاحمدوه، فالحمد لله، اللهم لك الحمد على ما أوليت وأنعمت، الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.*

*وهل  تعلمون أن في ندائه عز وجل لنا أعظم كرامة يظفر بها الآدمي، أن يناديه  سيده ومولاه، نداء الله لنا دل على رفعتنا وعلى علو منصبنا ودرجتنا، ألسنا  أولياءه؟ بلى، وهو يقول: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62]، من هم أولياء الله؟ سيدي عبد القادر ؟ البدوي ؟ عيدروس؟ سيدي مبروك؟ لم لا نسأل ربنا: يا ربنا! من هم أولياؤك؟ ومع هذا أجاب الله ، وما سألنا، فقال عز وجل: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  )[يونس:63] هؤلاء هم أولياء الله، فكل مؤمن تقي هو لله ولي، وكل كافر فاجر فهو لله عدو.
*
*عرفتم أولياء الله؟ ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  )[يونس:63]،  إذاً: المؤمنون أحياء والحي يسمع، يبصر، يعقل، يفهم، إذا أمر فعل، إذا نهي  ترك، وذلك لكمال حياته، والكافر ميت لا يؤمر ولا ينهى، لم؟ لأنه ميت  والميت لا يسمع، ولا ينطق، ولا يبصر، ولا يأخذ ولا يعطي، هذا شأن الميت.
*
*إذاً:  الإيمان الحق هو بمثابة الروح، إي والله، فمن آمن إيماناً صحيحاً حقيقياً  فقد حيي، فمره بأمر الله يفعل، انهه بنهي الله يترك، والذي ما آمن مره أن  يصلي فهل يصلي؟ مره أن يغتسل من جنابة فهل يغتسل؟ مره أن يكف عن قول كذا  فهل يكف؟ ميت.*

*هل عرف المؤمنون والمؤمنات هذا؟ ما عرفناه، مضت قرون  ما نجتمع على كتاب الله، إلا إذا قرأنا على ميت حتى ولو كانت عاهرة لتدخل  الجنة بقراءتنا عليها، إلى أين وصلت هذه الأمة بعدما كانت سائدة قائدة  رائدة في العالم؟ ما سبب سيادتها وقيادتها وريادتها؟ الإيمان الصحيح وتقوى  الرحمن عز وجل، أما العلم فهو ضروري حتمي، الذي ما يعرف ما يحب الله،كيف  يفعله؟ الذي ما يعرف ما يكره الله كيف يتركه؟ الذي ما يعرف كيف يطيع ربه  كيف يطيعه؟*

*فالعلم عندنا ضروري كالطعام والشراب، بل كالهواء والتنفس،  تريد أن تكون ولياً بدون علم؟ مستحيل أن تكون ولي الله بدون علم، إلا أن  العلم ليس شرطاً أن يكون بالقلم والقرطاس، وإنما هو بسؤال أهل العلم  والعمل، لا تزال تسأل وتعلم وتعمل، فما يمضي زمان إلا وقد علمت محاب الله  كلها، وعلمت مكاره الله كلها، وأنت في نفس الوقت تفعل المحبوب وتكره  المكروه، وهذه ولاية الله عز وجل.                         * 


*نهي الله تعالى المؤمنين عن موالاة المستهزئين بالدين*

*مكر اليهود والنصارى بالمسلمين في الولاية والأولياء*

*(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا  دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  )[المائدة:57]،  أي: لا تتخذوهم أولياء، ما معنى أولياء؟ أي: لا تحبوهم ولا تنصروهم، لا  بمعنى الولاية الهابط، ولاية الذين نبني عليهم القباب ونضع الشموع والأزر  الحريرية، ونقول: أولياء الله، ونحلف بهم ونقسم بهم، هذا باطل باطل، ما  أراده الله. 
*
*وفتح الله علينا، وعرفنا أن مكر اليهود والمجوس  والنصارى هو الذي حصر الولاية في الذين ماتوا، أما الأحياء فلا، تدخل  القاهرة المعزية ذات العشرين مليون نسمة من المطار أو من محطة القطار  فتواجه مصرياً من أهل البلد فتقول: يا سيد! أنا جئت لأزور ولياً من أولياء  الله في هذه البلاد، فوالله ما يأخذ بيدك إلا إلى قبر وضريح، ولا يفهم أن  القاهرة فيها أولياء، هذا مثال، ودمشق كالقاهرة، وبغداد، ومراكش، وباكستان،  وإسطنبول.. كلها سواء، تأملوا علكم تعقلون؛ لأننا لو اعتقدنا أن كل مؤمن  ولي ما بقي والله من يزني ولا يسرق ولا يكذب ولا يشتم ولا يسب ولا يعتدي  أبداً؛ لأن الله يقول: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )،  والواقع يؤكد ذلك: هل تجد مسلماً في عصور الهبوط يسب ولياً من أولياء الله  الموتى؟ كلا. بل إجلال، إكبار، تعظيم، يحلفون بهم، يسرقون قطعان الغنم  لهم، يتوسلون بهم، والأحياء كلهم أعداء الله، هذا يزني ببنت هذا، وهذا يزني  بامرأة هذا، وهذا يسرق هذا، وهذا يكذب على هذا، هذا يقتل ابن هذا.*

*والله  كما تسمعون، وأنتم أعلم مني بهذا، ما سبب ذلك؟ لأن العدو الحاسد الماكر  أراد أن نهبط وهبطنا، قال: احصروا الولاية في الموتى، من وليك؟ سيدي عبد القادر ، أين هو؟ في بغداد، وأنت أين؟ في المغرب، كيف أصبحت تلميذه؟*

*قالوا:  نحصر الولاية في الموتى فقط، وحينئذ يستبيحون نساء بعضهم، والكذب والسرقة  والمجون والخداع والغش؛ لأنهم ما هم أولياء، ولو عرفوا أنهم أولياء لعرفوا  أن الولي ما تقال فيه كلمة، بل يبجّل، يعظم، يحترم، أليس كذلك؟ وهكذا.*

*هل  عرفتم هذه الحقيقة؟ من الذي مكر بنا؟ الثالوث الأسود المكون من المجوس  واليهود والنصارى، ما يريدون أن نبقى سعداء أعزاء أبداً، قالوا: لا بد أن  يهبطوا إلى ما نحن هابطون فيه، وحققوا مرادهم لأن الشياطين معهم، فسلطوهم  علينا.*
*معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! اصدقوا الله، هل يجوز لأحدنا الآن  أن يسب أحداً؟ هل رأيتم من يسب؟ أو يشتم؟ أو يضرب؟ أو يطلع على عورة أخيه؟  أو يحاول أن يفجر بامرأته؟ أو يغشه في شيء؟ أو يخدعه في معاملة؟ والله ما  كان، لم؟ لأننا أولياء الله، ما يباح لنا أبداً أن نعتدي على أولياء الله  ونظلمهم ونأخذ ما عندهم أو نؤذيهم؛ لأنهم أولياء الله، ولو لم يكن هناك  بوليس ولا حكومة، مؤمنون في جبل، في قرية، في سهل عرفوا ربهم، والله  ليسودنهم الأمن والطهر والصفاء بدون عسكر ولا بوليس، والله إني لعلى علم.*

*فمن  هنا قالوا: جهلوهم، العلم هو النور، أعموا أبصارهم وقلوبهم. فماذا يصنعون؟  قالوا: القرآن تفسيره صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، وشاعت هذه الفكرة في العالم  الإسلامي، فأصبح لا يستطيع مؤمن يقول: قال الله، يقال له: اسكت، يقول:  القرآن فيه الخاص والعام، والسنة النبوية الشارحة للقرآن، فيقال له: اسكت،  اترك السنة نقرؤها في رمضان للبركة. ففقدت أمة الإسلام القرآن والنور  المحمدي، وعاشت في الظلام وماتت، وهل استعمرتنا بريطانيا أم لا؟ وإيطاليا،  وفرنسا، وبلجيكا، استعمرونا أم لا؟ فكيف يستعمروننا؟ لأننا متنا، أفقدونا  الروح، القرآن نقرؤه على الموتى والسنة نقرؤها للبركة، صحيح البخاري  يقرأ للبركة، لا لنعرف الحلال والحرام، أو الواجب أو المستحب أو المكروه،  وحشرونا في كتيبات فقهية، هذا مذهب مالكي، هذا شافعي، هذا إباضي، هذا زيدي،  هذا حنبلي، هذا كذا.. آلله أمر بهذا؟ ( وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّقُونِ )[المؤمنون:52]، وأفصح عن هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبر بما هو من آيات نبوته؛ إذ قال: ( افترقت اليهود إلى إحدى وسبعين فرقة )، يتكلم بالوحي، فهل استطاع يهودي أن يقول: لا يا محمد ما افترقنا؟ بل طأطئوا رءوسهم وقالوا: نعم، قال: ( وافترقت النصارى إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ) صحيح، إنجيلهم بلغ خمسة وثلاثين إنجيلاً، وفي النهاية حصروه بخمسة أناجيل، أي صدق أي حق في هذا؟ أين كلام الله؟ قال: ( وستفترق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة )، وراجع تفسير القرطبي ، جعل لها قائمة من أعلاها إلى أسفلها في ثلاث وسبعين فرقة.
*
*قال: ( كلها في النار إلا واحدة ففي الجنة )، تكلم بهذا رسول الله والمؤمنون أقل من الحجاج بخمسين مرة، حيث كانوا لا يملئون هذا البلد، وتم ما أخبر به أم لا؟ قال: ( كلها في النار إلا واحدة ففي الجنة )، فألهم الله أحد السامعين فقال: من هي الناجية يا رسول الله حتى نكون منها؟*
*فاسمع واحفظ، وإذا ما فهمتها فلا تبارح هذا المجلس حتى تفهم معناها، وحرام عليك ألا تفقه هذا ولا تفهم إن كنت تريد الملكوت الأعلى.*

*فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي ) في العقيدة، في العبادة، في الأحكام، في الآداب، في الأخلاق، في التفكير والهم أيضاً.*
*وصدق  رسول الله، وتفرقت هذه الأمة، وما زالت الفرقة إلى الآن قائمة، دويلاتنا  نيف وأربعون دولة! أعوذ بالله، أيجوز هذا في الإسلام؟ كيف يجوز؟ مذاهبنا لا  تسأل، أحزابنا بلا تعداد، هذا كيد أعدائنا.      * *
 طريق الخلاص من واقع المسلمين المؤلم                 
                           فهيا نتخلص، أدلك على أسهل الطرق وأيسرها، ولا تكلفك  ريالاً ولا ولا درهماً، فقط قل: آمنت بالله، أدلكم فهل تبلغون هذا  وتحققونه؟الطريق هو أن أهل القرية في البلد الإسلامي في الجبل أو في السهل،  مجموعة سكان تسمى ديارهم قرية في اصطلاح المعاصرين، أهل القرية يوسعون  مسجدهم الذي يصلون فيه، نحن لا نشك أن في كل قرية مسجداً أو مساجد في بلاد  العرب والعجم سواء، هذا المسجد يوسع إما بالحديد والإسمنت وإما بالخشب  والطوب، حتى بالستائر، حتى يتسع لكل أفراد القرية نساء ورجالاً وأطفالاً،  ثم إن إمامهم يوم الجمعة يقول: من الليلة لا يتخلفن رجل ولا امرأة عن صلاة  المغرب أبداً، إلا مريض أو ممرض له، فيحضرون حضورنا هذا ويصلون المغرب  صلاتنا هذه ويجلسون جلوسنا هذا، وباسم الله ليلة آية من كتاب الله يتغنون  بها حتى يحفظوها، وتشرح لهم ويبين مراد الله منها، ويوصوا بالعمل بها،  والليلة الثانية حديث من أحاديث الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحفظ، ويبين  مراد الرسول منه، ويعزم المؤمنون على العمل به، وهكذا طول العام، عام واحد  فما يبقى في القرية فاسق ولا فاجر ولا ظالم ولا زان، لأنهم عرفوا، علموا  وعملوا فكملوا، فكيف إذا كان طول العمر ونحن في هذا النور، من أين يأتي  الظلام؟ هل هذا يكلف مالاً؟ إن اليهود والنصارى في أوروبا في اليابان في  أمريكا إذا دقت الساعة السادسة ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب أوقفوا العمل  وتنظفوا وحملوا نساءهم وأطفالهم إلى دور اللهو واللعب، والمقاصف والسينما،  أليس كذلك؟ ونحن لم لا نذهب إلى بيوت الرب نستمطر الرحمات ونتعلم الهدى  لنسمو ونكمل، ما المانع؟ لا شيء، والمدينة ذات أحياء، كل حي يوسعون مسجدهم؛  ليتسع لكل الأفراد، ويصنعون هذا الصنيع عاماً أو عامين أو ثلاثة، فما يبقي  جهل لا في النساء ولا في الرجال، وإن كانوا لا يكتبون ولا يقرءون، ومن ثم  تنتهي مظاهر الخلاف والفرقة والعصبيات والنزعات والأطماع والشهوات، تمحى.  وإن قلتم: ما الدليل؟ فالدليل: العصور الذهبية الثلاثة، من ساد البشرية  وقادها؟ أليسوا أولئك الأميين؟ وقد تعلموا الكتاب والسنة.ثانياً: يقول  تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ  [فاطر:28]  وصدق الله العظيم، أروني عالماً فاجراً وأنا أريكم ألف جاهل فاجر، أروني  عالماً سارقاً متلصصاً وأريكم ألف جاهل متلصص وسارق، وعلى هذا فقيسوا،  أعلمكم في قريتكم أتقاكم لله بلا نزاع، أبعدكم عن الله وأجهلكم به أفسقنا  وأفجرنا، أمور يقينية هذه ما تحتاج إلى جدال.فمتى نرجع؟ ما سمحت لنا نفوسنا  بذلك. قد تقولون: يا شيخ! ما عندنا كتاب في هذا الباب؟ أما بلغكم (كتاب  المسجد وبيت المسلم)؟ درس في هذا المسجد في السنة كاملة، فيه ثلاثمائة  وستون آية وحديثاً، في كل ليلة آية والثانية حديث، عام كامل، واسمه (كتاب  المسجد وبيت المسلم)، وطبع ووزع بالآلاف، وقال محدثكم غفر الله له: لو  بلغنا أن أهل قرية التزموا بهذا الكتاب وهم يدرسونه نساء ورجالاً لزرناهم  إلى ديارهم، لنشاهد آثار الهدى الإلهي، ولكن لا شيء أبداً، العلماء ساكتون  والجهال ميتون، ويبقى أن نقول: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، من أصيب بمصيبة  فليرجع إلى الله: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.يقول تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا  وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  [المائدة:57]، أي: لا تحبوهم ولا تنصروهم، هذا  هو الولاء،  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ  بَعْضٍ  [التوبة:71]، المؤمن للمؤمن يحبه، وإذا احتاج إلى نصرته ينصره ولا  يخذله أبداً.وأعداء الإسلام يجب ألا نحبهم ولا ننصرهم أبداً؛ لأن الولاء في  أمرين: في الحب، والحب يترتب عليه المساعدة وما إلى ذلك، وفي النصرة، فلا  نقف إلى جنبهم ننصرهم على الإسلام والمسلمين. 
قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [المائدة:57] أيها المؤمنون، فإن من آمن  حي، ومن حيي سأل عن الطريق وعرفها، ومن عرف الطريق سلكها وانتهى إلى ولاية  الله عز وجل بحبه له وإكرامه له.   
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (21)  
الحلقة (333)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (28)  


ما يحمله أهل الكتاب في قلوبهم من البغضاء والحسد للمؤمنين لا يخفى على ذي  عينين، ذلك أن المؤمنين أهل الحق والصدق، الموعودين عند الله بدار السلام؛  لإيمانهم بالله وبسائر رسله صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، أما أهل الكتاب وخاصة  اليهود منهم فإنهم يعلمون أنهم على ضلال، ومع ذلك يخاطبون المؤمنين بقولهم  عن دين الإسلام: إنه شر الأديان، وقد أعلمنا الله بأخبارهم، حيث لعنهم  سبحانه وغضب عليهم وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير، جزاء فجورهم وكفرهم.              
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات  الأربع، وقد درسنا منها آيتين، فهيا نسمع تلاوة الآيات، ثم نأخذ في شرحها  وبيان مراد الله تعالى منها.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا  وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *   وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ   *  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  هَلْ تَنقِمُونَ مِنَّا إِلَّا أَنْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ فَاسِقُونَ   *   قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ  وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ أُوْلَئِكَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضَلُّ  عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ  [المائدة:57-60].              
** سفه المستهزئين بالنداء إلى الصلاة                * *
                           وقوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ  اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا  [المائدة:58]، بين لهم ما كان يفعله بعض  المنافقين من العرب واليهود في المدينة، يستهزئون بكلمة صلاة أو صيام،  وخاصة إذا سمعوا الأذان يكربون ويحزنون، فبين لنا علة كرهنا لهم وبعدنا  عنهم، ثم بين تعالى سبب جهلهم فقال:  بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ   [المائدة:58] والله ما يعقلون، الذي يعقل يميز بين الخير والشر، بين الحق  والباطل، بين النافع والضار، بين الكره والحب، هذا هو العاقل، والذي يكره  الله ورسوله أين عقله؟ سيدك ومولاك وخالقك ورازقك ومردك إليه ومصيرك إليه،  وأنت عبده وهو الذي يغذوك ويطعمك ويسقيك ثم لا تحبه ولا تؤمن به، أي عقل  هذا؟! واسمع ما قال تعالى:  ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:58] بسبب ماذا؟  بِأَنَّهُمْ  قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  [المائدة:58]، فالمنادي يقول: حي على الصلاة، حي  على الفلاح، حي على الخير والكمال والطهر والصفاء والأمن بين المسلمين،  فتضحك من الأذان؟ أعاقل هذا؟     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب هل تنقمون منا إلا أن آمنا بالله...)          * *
          والآيتان بعد هذه يقول تعالى فيها:  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ   [المائدة:59] أمر الله تعالى رسوله نبينا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يعلن هذا الإعلان:  قُلْ  [المائدة:59] يا رسولنا. ماذا يقول؟  يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:59] من هم أهل الكتاب؟ اليهود والنصارى، التوراة  لليهود، والإنجيل للنصارى، فهم أهل كتاب، أيما مؤمن يجب أن يعرف هذا،  المراد من الكتاب هنا: التوراة، أهل التوراة اليهود، المراد من الكتاب هنا:  الإنجيل، أهل الإنجيل هم النصارى، أو الصليبيون والمسيحيون، عبارات مختلفة  والمعنى واحد. قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ هَلْ تَنقِمُونَ مِنَّا إِلَّا  أَنْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَأَنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ فَاسِقُونَ  [المائدة:59]، بين لنا علة كرههم  وبغضهم لنا، علمهم يا رسولنا، تنقمون منا لكوننا آمنا بالله رباً وإلهاً،  لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، وآمنا بما أنزل إلينا من القرآن، وما أنزل من قبل  على موسى من التوراة وعلى عيسى من الإنجيل،  وَأَنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ  [المائدة:59]، فأهل الفسق هم الذين يصدر عنهم هذا الخبث في  القول والعمل. بعبارة أوضح: لم يبغض اليهود والنصارى المؤمنين؟ ما هي  الأسباب والعوامل؟ الجواب: لأنهم على حق، وأنهم أهل الجنة ودار السلام،  لأنهم مؤمنون صادقون، معتصمون بحبل الله، لا زنا ولا ربا ولا فسق ولا فجور  ولا كذب ولا خيانة، هذا الكمال يبغض اليهود والنصارى المسلمين من أجله، ما  تنقمون منا إلا أن آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إليكم وما أنزل من  قبل، فهل مثل هذا نبغض من أجله؟ ولكن أكثركم فاسقون، تعليل لطيف، الفسقة هم  الذين يقولون الباطل، ويرتكبون الآثام والذنوب، ولم يقل: وكلكم فاسقون،  قال: (أكثركم فاسقون) تحفظاً، قد يوجد من لا يفسق، ولا يخرج عن طاعة الله.                

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه الله وغضب عليه...)          * *
          هنا قالوا في صراحة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا نعلم ديناً  شراً من دينك يا محمد! بهذه الصراحة: لا نعلم ديناً شراً من دينكم أيها  المسلمون! لماذا؟ لأنكم تؤمنون بإنجيل عيسى، وعيسى في نظر اليهود ابن زنا  وساحر ودجال! لما سمعوا هذه قالوا: يا محمد! لم نر ديناً شراً من دينك.  واسمع ماذا قال تعالى لنبيه:  قُلْ  [المائدة:60] يا رسولنا مرة ثانية:   هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:60] ؟ تسمحون أن نخبركم  بشر مما قلتم؟ هم قالوا: دينك شر الأديان أم لا؟ فتعالوا نخبركم  بِشَرٍّ  مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:60] أي: جزاء،  مَنْ  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ  وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ  [المائدة:60] هؤلاء شر مما قالوا  هم، شر مثوبة وجزاء عند الله يوم القيامة، من هم شر الخلق جزاء ومثوبة يوم  القيامة؟ الذين لعنهم الله وغضب الله عليهم وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير  وعبد الطاغوت، وقضية القردة والخنازير كانت على عهد داود عليه السلام،  الذين انتهكوا حرمة الدين واصطادوا يوم السبت ونصبوا الشراك بالاحتيال،  فأولئك مسخهم الله قردة وخنازير، ولم يلبثوا أكثر من ثلاثة أيام ثم جيفوا  وماتوا.فقوله تعالى:  قُلْ  [المائدة:60] لهم يا رسولنا:  هَلْ  أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  [المائدة:60] الذي قلتم  مَثُوبَةً  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  [المائدة:60] من هو؟  مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ  [المائدة:60]  أولاً،  وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ  [المائدة:60] ثانياً،  وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ  الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ  [المائدة:60] ثالثاً، وجعل منهم عبد الطاغوت،  والطاغوت هو الشيطان، كل ما عبد من دون الله فهو طاغوت، والذين استجابوا  للشيطان ففجروا وعصوا وكفروا هم عبيده وعبدته! قال:  أُوْلَئِكَ   [المائدة:60] البعداء  شَرٌّ مَكَانًا  [المائدة:60] يوم القيامة؛ لأن  مكانهم دار البوار، جهنم وبئس القرار،  وَأَضَلُّ عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   [المائدة:60] في هذه الحياة ويوم القيامة.               

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير          * *
          ‏               
**معنى الآيات*

*                      معاشر المستمعين! أسمعكم شرح هذه الآيات من الكتاب، لتزدادوا معرفة.* *قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:* 

*[ ما زال السياق في تحذير المؤمنين ] مم؟ [ من موالاة اليهود وأعداء الله ورسوله، فقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  ([المائدة:57] أي: آمنوا بالله رباً وبمحمد رسولاً، وبالإسلام ديناً، ( لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ )[المائدة:57] أي: الإسلام ] اتخذوه [ ( هُزُوًا )[المائدة:57] شيئاً يهزءون به ( وَلَعِبًا )[المائدة:57] أي: شيئاً يعلبون به، ( مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ )[المائدة:57] يعني: اليهود ( وَالْكُفَّارَ )[المائدة:57] وهم المنافقون والمشركون ( أَوْلِيَاءَ )[المائدة:57] ] أي: لا تتخذوهم أولياء [ أي: أنصاراً وأحلافاً، ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ )[المائدة:57] في ذلك، أي: في اتخاذهم أولياء ( إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ )[المائدة:57] صادقين في إيمانكم، فإن حب الله وحب رسوله والمؤمنين يتنافي معه حب أعداء الله ورسوله والمؤمنين ]، والله العظيم! ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ )[الأحزاب:4] يحب بهذا أولياء الله ويحب بهذا أعداء الله، أو يكره بهذا كذا ويحب بهذا كذا، ما هناك إلا قلب واحد.*

*قال:  [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى. أما الثانية: فقد تضمنت إخبار الله تعالى  بما يؤكد وجوب معاداة من يتخذ دين المؤمنين هزواً ولعباً، وهم أولئك الذين  إذا سمعوا الأذان ينادي للصلاة اتخذوه هزواً ولعباً، فهذا يقول: ما هذا  الصوت؟ وآخر يقول: هذا نهيق حمار! قبح الله قولهم وأقمأهم ] وأذلهم، [ فقال  تعالى: ( وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:58]  حقاً إنهم لا يعقلون، فلو كانوا يعقلون الكلام لكان النداء إلى الصلاة من  أطيب ما يسمع العقلاء؛ لأنه نداء إلى الطهر والصفاء، وإلى الخير والمحبة،  نداء إلى ذكر الله وعبادته، ولكن القوم كما أخبر تعالى عنهم: ( لا يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:58] شأنهم شأن البهائم، والبهائم أفضل منهم ]، البهائم أفضل، واسمعوا هذا البيان: (  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي  نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ )[البينة:6]،  والبرية: الخليقة، فمن شر الخلق؟ المشركون والكافرون شر من القردة  والخنازير والكلاب والضباع والثعالب والحيات وكل الموجودات، أما قال  خالقهم: ( شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ )[البينة:6]  أم لا؟ أن وإن شئت أن تعرف كيف كانوا شر البرية فاعلم أن الحيوانات كلها  ما خرجت عن طاعة ربها، طبعها على شيء تفعله، ما عصت! وهذا الإنسان الذي  أعطاه الله الكتاب وبعث إليه الرسول يكفر بخالقه ويسبه وينكره، ويفسق عن  أمره ويخرج عن طاعته، هذا شر الخليقة!* 

*والعاقل  يتأمل: من شر الخليقة؟ والجواب: الكفار والمشركون، لأن الخليقة كلها  منتظمة في سلك ربطها الله به، البقرة تلد وتحلب الحليب ويحرث عليها،  والبعير كذلك والشاة وحتى الدجاجة تبيض، ما عصت الله أبداً، بل كما طبعها  وخلقها، والإنسان مخلوق لأن يذكر الله ويشكره، علة خلقك أن تذكر الله  وتشكره بالعبادة، فإذا أبيت أن تذكره وأعرضت عن عبادته فقد هبطت فأصبحت شر  الخليقة، إي والله!* 
*قال: [ ( وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ )[المائدة:58] ] أي: بسبب أنهم [ ( قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:58]  ]، قلت: [ حقاً إنهم لا يعقلون، فلو كانوا يعقلون الكلام لكان النداء إلى  الصلاة من أطيب ما يسمع ] أم لا؟ أم نداء العهر والظلم والشر والفساد؟ إن  النداء إلى الصلاة في بيوت الله من أطيب ما يسمع العقلاء؛ [ لأنه نداء ]  أولاً [ إلى الطهر والصفاء ] طهر البدن وصفاء الروح، [ وإلى الخير والمحبة  والألفة، نداء إلى ذكر الله وعبادته، ولكن القوم كما أخبر تعالى عنهم: ( لا يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:58] شأنهم شأن البهائم والبهائم أفضل منهم، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية ].*

*  أعطيكم عبارة أخرى: بم تحكمون على شخص يشعل النار في القارة الإفريقية  كلها؟! كيف تتصورون هذا الشخص؟ ما أحرق قصراً من القصور ولا مدينة من  المدن، بل القارة الإفريقية كلها أشعل فيها النار، فكيف تجازونه؟ ماذا  تقولون؟ والذي هدم الملكوت كله السماء وما فيها من كواكب، وما فيها من نجوم  وسحاب وأمطار، والأرض دمرها، كيف تقولون في هذا الشخص؟ هل هناك شر منه؟*
*وبيان  ذلك: أن الله خلق هذا الكون من أجل أن يعبد فيه، من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر،  فالذي ترك عبادة الله وهجرها ونسي ذكر الله وابتعد عنه هو بمثابة من أحرق  الكون ودمره، فلهذا يخلد في عذاب بلا نهاية.*
*قال: [ أما الثالثة: فقد  تضمنت تعليم الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول لأولئك اليهود  والكفرة الفجرة: يا أهل الكتاب! إنكم بمعاداتكم لنا وحربكم علينا ما تنقمون  منا، أي: ما تكرهون منا ولا تعيبون علينا إلا إيماننا بالله وبما أنزل  علينا من هذا القرآن الكريم، وبما أنزل من قبل من التوراة والإنجيل، وكون  أكثركم فاسقين، فهل مثل هذا ينكر من صاحبه ويعاب عليه؟ اللهم لا، ولكنهم  قوم لا يعقلون. هذا معنى قوله تعالى في هذه الآية: (  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ هَلْ تَنقِمُونَ مِنَّا إِلَّا أَنْ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَنَّ  أَكْثَرَكُمْ فَاسِقُونَ )[المائدة:59].*

*أما  الآية الرابعة في هذا السياق: فقد تضمنت تعليم الله لرسوله كيف يرد على  أولئك اليهود إخوان القردة والخنازير قولهم ] لما قالوا: [ لا نعلم ديناً  شراً من دينكم، وذلك لأنهم سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: بمن تؤمن؟  فقال: ( أؤمن بالله وبما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل على موسى وما أنزل على عيسى )، فلما قال هذا قالوا: لا نعلم ديناً شراً من دينكم، بغضاً لعيسى عليه السلام وكرهاً له؛ فأنزل الله تعالى: ( قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً )[المائدة:60] أي: ثواباً وجزاء ( عِنْدَ اللَّهِ )[المائدة:60] إنه ( مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ )[المائدة:60] إذ مسخ طائفة منهم قردة، وأخرى خنازير على عهد داود عليه السلام ] في قرية واحدة أو قريتين.* 

*[ وقوله: ( وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ )[المائدة:60]  وجعل منهم من عبد الطاغوت وهو الشيطان، وذلك بطاعته والانقياد لما يجلبه  عليه ويزينه له من الشر والفساد، إنه أنتم يا معشر يهود، إنكم لشر مكاناً  يوم القيامة، وأضل سبيلاً في هذه الحياة الدنيا ].                         
*

* هداية الآيات                * *
                           والآن كل آية لها هداية أودعها الله فيها، يهتدي بها  عباده المؤمنون، فما الهدايات في هذه الآيات الأربع؟ فيها خمس هدايات.قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:  [ أولاً: حرمة اتخاذ  اليهود والنصارى والمشركين أولياء لا سيما أهل الظلم منهم ]. (حرمة) بمعنى:  تحريم، بمعنى: محرم اتخاذ اليهود والنصارى والمشركين أولياء تحبونهم  وتنصرونهم، لا سيما أهل الظلم منهم، أما إذا لم يظلموا -كما بينا- فلا  تحبهم ولكن لا تؤذهم ولا تضرهم، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من قوله تعالى:   لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  [المائدة:51].[ ثانياً: سوء أخلاق اليهود وفساد عقولهم  ] وإلى الآن، كيف يسخرون من الأذان؟ يستهزئون بمن يقول: الله أكبر، وحي  على الصلاة؟ أي عقل هذا؟! هذا فساد العقول والعياذ بالله، وهو هبوط  الأخلاق، لا تسخر من أخيك الإنسان في أي شيء أو تستهزئ به، إن أردت خيراً  فانصح له وقل: هذا ما يليق، أما أن تسخر وتستهزئ فهذا ليس من صفات العقلاء  أبداً.[ ثالثاً: شعور اليهود وإحساسهم بفسقهم وبعد ضلالهم جعلهم يعملون على  إضلال المسلمين ].شعور اليهود وعلمهم بفسقهم، والله إنهم ليعلمون أنهم  فاسقون، خارجون عن طاعة الله عز وجل، وطاعة رسله، يشعرون بهذا ويعلمونه،  وبعد ضلالهم، ضلالهم ما هو بقريب، الفتن كلها في العالم هم الذين يشعلون  نيرانها؛ من أجل هذا يعملون على إضلال المسلمين وإفسادهم؛ حتى يتساووا  معهم. وهذا عندنا بين المسلمين، بعض من وقع في الأوساخ بوده أن الناس  يفعلون ما يفعل، فاتح مخمرة يفرح إذا فتحت أخرى؛ حتى لا يبقى يلام هو.  فاليهود عرفوا هبوطهم وحرمانهم وخسرانهم في الآخرة؛ من أجل هذا يبغضون  المسلمين؛ لم؟ يقولون: المسلمون يسعدون ويدخلون الجنة ونحن نشقى وندخل  النار! إذاً: نعمل على إفسادهم لنتساوى معهم، فطري هذا في غرائز البشر.[  رابعاً: تقرير وجود مسخ في اليهود قردة وخنازير ]، لو قال المؤرخون: ما وقع  هذا، فوالله لا نلتفت إليه ولا نسمعه، وكيف وقد أخبر الله تعالى به، وقد  وقع بالله الذي لا إله غيره، ولنقرأ الآية الكريمة:  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ  الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي  السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا  وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  *  وَإِذْ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ  قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا  قَالُوا مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   * فَلَمَّا  نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ أَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنْ  السُّوءِ وَأَخَذْنَا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ  *  فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ قُلْنَا لَهُمْ  كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ [الأعراف:163-166].  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ  الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا  قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ [البقرة:65]. الشاهد عندنا أنه قد يقول قائل: لا. ما  وقع هذا، فنقول: والله لقد مسخ عدد من اليهود قردة، أي: في أشكال قردة،  وعدد في أشكال الخنازير، والقرى كانت تسور بأسوار، فثلاثة أيام ما خرج واحد  منهم، أطلوا عليهم فوجدوهم جيفاً على الأرض.[ خامساً: اليهود شر الناس  مكاناً يوم القيامة وأضل الناس في هذه الدنيا ]، أضل الناس اليهود، وذلك  لعلمهم ومخالفتهم ما علموا عن الله ورسوله.    
**أعمال الحج في ضوء نسك التمتع          * *
          معاشر المستمعين! جولة مع المناسك:عرفتم أننا نحرم من الميقات،  ولا يحل لأحد أن يحرم بعد المواقيت، وإن ركب رأسه وفعل فليتب إلى الله  وليستغفره، وليكفر عن ذنبه بذبح شاة في مكة والحرم.كيف يحرم؟ كما قلنا:  يتجرد ويغتسل ثم يلبس إزاراً ورداء، ويكشف عن رأسه ويلبس نعلين لا حذائين،  ثم يقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك بعد أن يصلي ركعتين أو بعد أن يصلي فريضة إذا  أمكن، وإذا ما تأتى وهو على السيارة أو الطيارة فليقل: لبيك اللهم لبيك  عمرة لا رياء فيها ولا سمعة. هذا الذي يريد أن يتمتع، ويمشي يلبي، والتلبية  هذه معناها: إجابة أمر الله ودعوته: لبيك اللهم لبيك: إجابة لك بعد إجابة  إذ ناديتني ودعوتني لأزور بيتك، فها أنذا قد أجبتك المرة بعد المرة، والذي  يظل يلبي يمسي وقد غفر ذنبه كله، وكانوا يقضون من المدينة إلى مكة تسعة  أيام أو ثمانية أيام وهم في تلبية ليلاً ونهاراً، الآن ما بقي هذا، وإنما  أقصاها أربع ساعات، إذاً: فلا نشتغل بغير التلبية.فإذا وصلت إلى المسجد  الحرام فالاضطباع، حين تدخل المسجد اجعل يدك اليمنى فوق ردائك، الإزار ما  يؤتزر به النصف الأسفل، والرداء ما يرتديه فوق ظهره، هذا الاضطباع، وسره  إظهار القوة وذكرها وعدم نسيانها، فقد حدث أن المشركين قالوا: إذا دخل محمد  ورجاله في عمرة القضاء فسننظر: إذا شاهدنا ضعفاً فيهم فسننكب عليهم ونقضي  عليهم، فلما علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا نادى أصحابه وقال: ( رحم  الله امرأً أراهم اليوم من نفسه قوة )، فاضطبعوا استعداداً للقتال  والمواجهة، وطافوا ثلاثة أشواط هرولة إظهاراً للقوة، وبقيت سنة باقية إلى  يوم القيامة، ليست واجبة، سنة من السنن تثاب عليها ولا تعاقب إذا لم تفعلها  لعجز أو لظرف من الظروف، أما بعدم مبالاة فهذا كفر، ولن يكون هذا من  مؤمن.ثم تتم الأشواط السبعة، فإذا فرغت منها تصلي ركعتين خلف مقام إبراهيم  استجابة لأمر الله في قوله من سورة البقرة:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  [البقرة:125]  بصيغة الأمر:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى   [البقرة:125]، وهل قام إبراهيم هناك؟ أي نعم، لما كان إبراهيم عليه السلام  يبني الكعبة بأمر الله وامتحان الله للخليل: كيف يبني هذا الرجل بيتاً في  صحراء ليس بها أحد؟ ومع هذا نجح إبراهيم وبنى البيت مع إسماعيل، فلما ارتفع  البناء احتاج إلى صخرة وحجر يعلو فوقها ليواصلا البناء، إسماعيل يناوله  الحجارة وهو فوق، ما هناك خشب ولا أدوات ولا آلات، فلما تم البناء بقي  الحجر في مكانه عند الباب، أو بين الحجر والباب، فجاءت العواصف والأمطار  والسيول فزحزحته؛ حتى وصل إلى المكان الذي هو فيه الآن، وبقي كذلك، وجاء  الإسلام وجاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقره في مكانه، واجتمع علماء  الإسلام منذ خمس وعشرين سنة واتفقوا ألا يزحزح وأن يبقى في مكانه، قال  بعضهم: لو أخرناه إلى الوراء حتى نفسح المجال للطائفين، فقال أولو البصائر:  لا، تركه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا، يجب أن يبقى هنا.الصلاة خلف  المقام ما سرها؟ سرها: أن المعروف لا يضيع عند الله، يا عباد الله! اصنعوا  المعروف مع ربكم، فإنه لن يضيع معروفكم أبداً، الحسنة يضاعفها لك بعشر،  وبسبعمائة، هذا الحجر نصلي دونه ونركع ونسجد على الأرض أمامه، لم؟ لأنه قدم  خدمة لبيت الله عز وجل، أما استعان به إبراهيم على إتمام البناء؟ وكان  يعلو فوقه أم لا؟ إذاً: فعرف الله لك ذلك فشرع الصلاة خلفه:  وَاتَّخِذُوا  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125]، الصلاة لله، وللحجر  اعتراف بالفضل، هذا الحجر قدم لله خيراً، فعرف الله له ذلك، ولا يقول قائل:  إذاً: نحن نسجد لحجر! فالجواب: لا، ونظيره آدم عليه السلام حيث أمر الله  تعالى الملائكة أن تسجد له، فالسجود من أمر به؟ من أطيع؟ الذي أطيع هو  المعبود، وما آدم إلا من باب الاحتفاء به وإكرامه، كذلك الحجر في مقام  إبراهيم:  وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى  [البقرة:125]،  نصلي ركعتين، والسنة أن تقرأ في الأولى بالفاتحة وقل يا أيها الكافرون،  وتقرأ في الركعة الثانية بالفاتحة وقل هو الله أحد إن كنت تحفظ، وإن لم  تحفظ فعوضك الله الأجر، ويجب من الليلة أن تحفظ هاتين السورتين.الناس حفظوا  الأغاني بالمئات، فإذا صليت ركعتين وأنت محرم بعمرة؛ لأنك ما تستطيع أن  تفرد الحج وتأتي بعمرة أخرى، ولا تستطيع القران فيكون قرانك أفضل، أنت  متمتع، فاذهب إلى الصفا والمروة، وإذا انتقض وضوؤك فيجوز أن تسعى وأنت على  غير وضوء، ولا حرج، وابدأ بالصفا كما قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ابدأ بما بدأ الله به. وقرأ:  إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ  اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ  أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا  [البقرة:158] )، ارق الصفا، وهو الآن ممهد مبيض  مزين، ما فيه خشونة ولا حجارة، ثم استقبل الكعبة وقل: الله أكبر، الله  أكبر، الله أكبر ثلاثاً، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله  الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا إله إلا الله وحده، صدق وعده  ونصر عبده وأعز جنده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده، ثلاث مرات ثم انزل، وتسعى عندما  تصل إلى الميل الأخضر، عمود كهرباء أخضر، إذا وصلت إلى ذلك المكان فأسرع  وخب في بطن الوادي، والخب: السرعة في المشي، حتى تنتهي إلى الميل المقابل،  هذا المكان كان وادياً منهبطاً، وهاجر عليها السلام أم إسماعيل جد الحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فقدت الماء وخافت موت ولدها إسماعيل من العطش نظرت  إلى أقرب مكان عال فوجدته الصفا؛ لأن ولدها عند البيت في مكان زمزم الآن،  وهو يتلوى من شدة العطش، فطلعت الجبل فما رأت شيئاً، فرأت جبلاً أمامها وهو  المروة فهبطت، لما وصلت إلى الوادي أسرعت حتى تخرج منه، فلما خرجت منه مشت  كالعادة، ووصلت إلى المروة ورقتها، وعلت فوقها ونظرت، سبع مرات، وإذا  بهاتف يهتف وهي تقول: أسمعت أسمعت، هل من غياث؟ وإذا بجبريل واقفاً على رأس  إسماعيل في صورة إنسان من كرام الناس وأفاضلهم، ما إن قربت منه حتى قال  بعقبه هكذا وضرب به الأرض فصارت زمزم، فأخذت تزمها حتى لا تذهب في الصحراء،  فقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رحم الله أم إسماعيل، لو تركتها لكانت  عيناً معيناً ) تسيل أبداً، لكن زمتها، وتعرفون الزمام للفرس، أي:  جمعتها.إذاً: إذا وصلت إلى المروة فاستقبل البيت وهلل وكبر كما تقدم وانزل  تمشي، وصلت إلى الوادي بين الميلين فأسرع وهكذا سبعة أشواط، وأنت تذكر  الله، لا تضحك ولا تعبث ولا تله ولا تنظر إلى النساء، أنت مشغول بذكر الله،  فرغت من الأشواط السبعة فتنتهي بالمروة، تبتدئ بالصفا وتنتهي بالمروة.الآن  يا معتمر بقي عليك واجب من الواجبات، ألا وهو التقصير من شعرك أو الحلق،  قصر من شعرك ولا تعط رأسك لأولئك الأطفال والغلمان يعبثون بشعرك، امش إلى  الحلاق وقص من شعرك؛ لأنك تحلق بعد أسبوع أو بعد أيام في الحج، وإن حلقت  فما عندنا مانع، أما رحم الله المحلقين؟ لكن في حج أو عمرة بدون حج الحلق  أفضل من القص؛ لأن الرسول دعا للمحلقين ثلاث مرات، وللمقصرين مرة  واحدة.إذاً: حفاظاً على باقي الشعر لا بأس، قص من شعرك، فإذا فرغت منه  فالبس ملابسك وتمتع بزوجتك، وتمتع بكلامك معها بكل حلال، لأنك تمتعت، وابق  في مكة تنتظر اليوم الثامن الذي بعده عرفة، فإذا كان اليوم الثامن فاغتسل  وتجرد ولب: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً لا رياء فيه ولا سمعة، وامش إلى منى  لتصلها قبل صلاة الظهر، فتصلي بها خمس صلوات: الظهر والعصر والمغرب  والعشاء، وتبيت بها، وتصلي الصبح، ثم تخرج إلى عرفات، هذا عمل المتمتع،  ويجب عليه يوم العيد أو بعده بيومين أو ثلاثة أن يذبح شاة مقابل أنه تمتع  بلبس ثيابه وتغطية رأسه، ولبس حذائه والتمتع بامرأته، أعطنا مقابل ذلك ذبح  شاة، أو سبعة يشتركون في بقرة أو في بعير، وإن لم يستطع صام ثلاثة أيام في  مكة، قد يصومها أيام التشريق، لكن ما بعدها صيام، فليعزم على صومها قبل  الوقوف بعرفة، فإن نسي أو عجز يصوم ثلاثة أيام التشريق، فإن لم يصمها تعين  الذبح، ويصوم السبعة إذا رجع.إذاً: هذا هو المتمتع، تقبل الله منا ومنهم،  ونواصل حديثنا غداً إن شاء الله مع القارن.وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه أجمعين.               
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (22)  
الحلقة (334)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (29)  



اليهود هم شر خلق الله، ومثال حي على الكذب والنفاق والمخاتلة، وقد بين  الله عز وجل حالهم لنبيه وللمؤمنين، فهم يدخلون على المؤمنين مسجدهم وهم  كفار، ويخرجون من عندهم وهم كما هم لم تنفعهم موعظة، ولم يستجيبوا لدعوة،  وما ذاك إلا لمسارعتهم في الإثم وإحجامهم عن البر ومواطنه، واستحلالهم لأكل  أموال الناس بالباطل، واستحلالهم للربا وقد نهوا عنه، لبئس ما كانوا  يصنعون.              
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا جاءوكم قالوا آمنا وقد دخلوا بالكفر وهم قد خرجوا به ...)          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم أما بعد:  أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه وأبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث، وهيا نتغنى بتلاوتها قبل الشروع  في تدارسها ودراستها. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ  قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ   *  وَتَرَى كَثِيرًا  مِنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ  لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *  لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ  الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ  السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ  [المائدة:61-63].ثلاث آيات،  ولو أن أهل القرية يجتمعون في مسجدهم الجامع كل ليلة كاجتماعنا هذا يحفظون  الآية والآيتين والثلاث، ويفهمون معانيها، ويطبقون هدى الله فيها، سلوني:  بعد عام واحد كيف يصبح أهل القرية؟ كأنهم أنوار من السماء في الأرض،  كالملائكة، لا خبث ولا ظلم ولا شر، ولا فساد ولا كبر ولا عناد، ولا شرك ولا  باطل ولا بدع، ولكن حرمنا أنفسنا، وما ظلمنا أحد، ولكنا كنا الظالمين،  هجرنا كتاب الله، وتجاهلناه، وأصبحنا نقرؤه على الموتى يا للعجب! هذه ثلاث  آيات، كم في القرآن من آية؟ ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية، كل آية تدل  دلالة قطعية على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وإن شئتم  أقسمت لكم بالله، أما سماها الله آية؟ علامة تدل على أي شيء؟ إذ الآية:  العلامة، تدل دلالة قطعية على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول  الله.وبيان ذلك: أن هذه الآية من أنزلها؟ من ادعى أنها من عنده، أو أن أباه  أو أخاه قدمها له؟ طأطأت الدنيا رأسها، وسلمت الأمر لله، وأنها هذا من  كلام الله؟  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ  تَفْعَلُوا  [البقرة:23-24] إذاً:  فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [البقرة:24].الآية:  العلامة، كل آية علامة على وجود الله المنزل الموحي بها، وعلى علمه وقدرته  وجبروته، وصادقة وشاهدة على أن من نزلت عليه مستحيل أن يكون غير رسول الله  ونبي الله، ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية كل آية تشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، والبشرية منتكسة، لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تعي،  ولا تفهم، وتكفر بالقرآن كاملاً.              
**إيغال اليهود في الكفر ونفاقهم في مجالس المسلمين*

*  تقدم في السياق الكريم أن اليهود والمنافقين في المدينة أيام نزول  الوحي والرسول بين المؤمنين كانوا يسخرون من كلمة الأذان: حي على الصلاة،  ويستهزئون، وبين تعالى لرسوله عيوبهم ومخازيهم فيما سبق، وأضاف إلى ذلك هذه  الآيات وما بعدها، اسمع ماذا قال: ( وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ  )[المائدة:61]  من هؤلاء الذين يجيئوننا؟ منافقو اليهود؛ لأن اليهود نافق بعضهم على علم،  حتى يطلع على أسرار الرسول ودولته، وحتى ينفث وينفخ الباطل في صدور أتباعه  وبني عمه وجلدته، ( وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ  )[المائدة:61] أيها المؤمنون ( قَالُوا آمَنَّا  )[المائدة:61] بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، ( آمَنَّا  )[المائدة:61]  بما أنزل الله وبك رسولاً من الله عز وجل، هكذا يصرحون، وفي آية أخرى  يقولون: آمنوا أول النهار واكفروا آخره لعلهم يرجعون! وهذا من مكر اليهود  وخداعهم، يدخل في الصباح فيقول: لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، آمنا  بالله، ويصلي مع رسول الله الظهر والعصر، ويذهب إلى قريته أو حيه في العشي  فيكفر؛ لم؟ علمه الرؤساء، يقولون: اذهبوا فقولوا: آمنا، وفي المساء اكفروا.  لماذا كفرتم؟ يقولون: بالتأمل والتدبر وجدنا هذا الدين باطلاً، ولا قيمة  له عند الله ولا وزن؛ فلهذا تركناه! هذه الأساليب موجودة إلى الآن ولها  أسواقها ولها أعلامها.* *(وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ  )[المائدة:61] يا رسولنا ويا أيها المؤمنون من عبادنا ( قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ  )[المائدة:61]،  من أخبر بهذا؟ الله عز وجل، الله علام الغيوب، فهو يخبر ويقول: جاءوكم  وقلوبهم كافرة، ما هم بمؤمنين، فالنفاق يتطلب هذا؛ حتى يأمنوا فلا تقطع  رءوسهم ولا تسلب أموالهم ونساؤهم.                         * 

*حلم اليهود بقيام مملكة إسرائيل*
*   يقولون: آمنا وقد دخلوا بالكفر يحملونه كما هو، الكفر بنبوة ورسالة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، بالقرآن الكريم، بأحكام الله وشرائعه، ( وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ  )[المائدة:61]  يا للعجب! لأن المفروض أنه إذا جاء المنافق غير المؤمن يتجسس وينزل إلى  الرسول ويسمع فقد يتأثر، فإنه -والله- كان الرجل يجيء ليقتل محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو مخبئ سلاحه، ما إن يسمع كلام الحق والنور الإلهي حتى  ينهار ويقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، لكن هؤلاء اليهود عليهم لعائن الله  كما يدخلون كافرين يخرجون كذلك! ما ينتفعون أبداً بما يسمعون؛ لأن لهم  هدفاً ينبغي أن يحققوه، ألا وهو إعادة مملكة بني إسرائيل، فضحوا بأعراضهم  بأموالهم بدينهم بعقيدتهم من أجل هذا الهدف! ووالله! إنهم إلى الساعة هذه  يعملون على تحقيقه، وما حرمهم من الإسلام والدخول في أنواره إلا هذه الفتنة  القلبية، وهل تشكون في هذا؟! هل كونوا دولة إسرائيل في عقر دارنا أم لا؟  في قلب بلادنا، وما زالوا يطلقون عليها: دولة إسرائيل، وحين يحكمون الشرق  الأوسط ويضعون أرجلهم على العالم أو نصفه يعلنون عن مملكة بني إسرائيل،  والله يعلم كم بيَّنا هذا في عشرات السنين، فهم الذين قالوا في تعاليمهم  وتدابيرهم اليهودية: ابقر بطن العالم وأخرج مصرانه واخنق به الملك، وبهذا  نستطيع أن نحكم، فبغضوا كلمة ملك إلى العالم، وهي والله من صنعهم، وعاش  المسلمون يكرهون كلمة ملك! والله لقد رأيتهم وهم يتقززون من كلمة ملك هذه،  ووالله إن اليهود هم الذين نشروا هذه، ولماذا؟ لأن الخوف يأتيهم من العلماء  ومن الملوك، الملك يستحي أن يبول قائماً، الملك يستحي أن يقول الباطل أو  الكفر في أمة مؤمنة، بخلاف رئيس حكومة ورئيس جمهورية لعام وعامين ويرحل.**  إذاً: كيف نشروا البلشفية الحمراء في عقر عواصم المسيحية في العالم؟ بأية  واسطة أصبح ثلاثة أرباع الأوروبيين علمانيين بلاشفة حمراً؟ كيف توصلوا إلى  هذا؟ إنها صنائع الذين يخبر القرآن عنهم ويكشف عن حالهم؛ لأن بوجود مسيحية  متصلبة ما ينفتح المجال لليهود وهم حفنة من البشر، وجود إسلام بأنواره  وحكمه العام لا يمكن أن تظهر دولة إسرائيل، فضربوا الإسلام ومزقوه وشتتوه،  وحولوه إلى ضروب من الوثنيات أيضاً، ومزقوه، والصليبية وضعوا أقدامهم  عليها، فهم قريبون، وإليكم برهان هذه القضية.*
*أيام موشي ديان  كان الرئيس في البرلمان، فخطب وصال وجال، حدثني شاب استشهد في الأفغان  بأذنه سمع إذاعة إسرائيل، قال: لما بهرهم بخطابه قالوا: أنت الملك، أنت  الملك، أنت الملك. قال: اسكتوا، ما زال الوقت! لما أعجبوا به وبهرهم وذكر  لهم أعماله وما فعل قالوا: أنت الملك، قالوا: اسكتوا لم يحن الوقت بعد!* 
*إذاً:  فهمتم كيف يفقهون كلمة ملك أم لا؟ أسألكم بالله: ألم تكونوا قبل أعوام  تكرهون كلمة ملك؟ بدليل أنه يستقل القطر الإسلامي فما يجعل لهم ملك، أما  ذبحوا الملوك؟ أما طردوهم؟ أين ملوك العراق ومصر والشام؟ حتى ملك ليبيا  أيضاً، حتى سلطان وملك تونس، أمر واضح، والشاهد عندنا: أن الله يكشف عن  خبايا اليهود ونحن لا نعرف هذا ولا نعي؛ لأننا ما نقرأ القرآن على الأحياء،  بل نقرؤه على الموتى.*
* (وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا  )[المائدة:61]  والحال أنهم قد دخلوا بالكفر في قلوبهم، يعلنون عن الإيمان نفاقاً  ليتحسسوا ما عندكم، وهم قد خرجوا به أيضاً، المفروض أن الشخص وإن كان  كافراً إذا جلس بين يدي رباني يتكلم باسم الله، ينطق بالحق وبراهينه؛  المتوقع أن ينعكس وضعه ويؤمن، أليس كذلك؟ هذا الواقع؟ كان الأعرابي يأتي  بسلاحه ليغتال رسول الله في المسجد، ما إن يسمع كلام الله حتى ينهار ويؤمن،  وهؤلاء قال تعالى عنهم: ( وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ  )[المائدة:61]  دخلوا بالكفر في قلوبهم ما نقص، ولا تخلوا عنه ولا تأثروا بجلوسهم يوماً  أو ساعات مع رسول الله، بل يخرجون بكفرهم، سبحان الله!    * *
** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله أعلم بما كانوا يكتمون)                * *
                           وأخرى:  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ   [المائدة:61] من المكر والكيد والغش والخداع والكذب، والبغض لك يا رسولنا  ولأصحابك والمؤمنين، وإلى الآن الله أعلم بما يكتمون، الآن لا يصرحون  لضعفهم؛ لكن الله أعلم بما كانوا يكتمون. اسمع قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا  جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ  [المائدة:61]  دخلوا عليكم في مسجدكم وبيوتكم،  وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ  [المائدة:61]  ما نقص، بل كما هو،  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ   [المائدة:61]، ما الذي يكتمونه في قلوبهم؟ الغل، الغش، والمكر والخداع،  يتمنون لو أزهقوا أرواحهم.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وترى كثيراً منهم يسارعون في الإثم والعدوان وأكلهم السحت...)          * *
          الآية الثانية:  وَتَرَى  [المائدة:62] يا رسولنا،  وَتَرَى   [المائدة:62] أيها المؤمن الواعي البصير  كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  [المائدة:62]  بالآلاف  يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ  [المائدة:62] ما قال: يسارعون إلى  الإثم فيكونوا خارجين عنه، وهم يسارعون إليه ليدخلوا فيه، بل ما خرجوا من  الإثم، مغموسون فيه من أخماص أقدامهم إلى رءوسهم، والله ما خرجوا، ويسارعون  في فعله، والإثم: كل معصية تقبح النفس وتلوثها، كالكذب، كالخيانة، كالغش،  كالخداع، كالكفر، كالسب، كل ما هو إثم، يسارعون في الإثم، ما خرجوا من  دائرته، يعملون الليل والنهار على السب والشتم والطعن في الإسلام ورجاله.   يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  [المائدة:62]، العدوان غير  الإثم، العدوان: الظلم، لا أظلم من اليهود، الظلم الاعتداء على الغير بأكل  ماله بسبه بشتمه بالتعريض وهكذا، هذا هو الظلم، فكم من يهودي يسمع الإسلام  فينهار ويقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله؟ من يخبر بهذه  الأخبار؟ إنه الله تعالى. وَتَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي  الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ  [المائدة:62] ويسارعون  أيضاً في أكلهم السحت، هم يأكلونه، ولكن المسارعة، والسحت: هو الرشوة  والربا، وكل مال حرام يسحت البركة ويبطلها، وإلى الآن يعيشون على الربا أم  لا؟ من أنشأ البنوك الربوية العالمية؟ هل عيسى بن مريم؟ هل هو محمد رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ والله إنهم اليهود، وكيف إذاً اتبعهم النصارى  والمسلمون وهم يعلمون أن هذا حرام؟ اتبعوهم لما سحروهم، وانتزعوا النور  الإلهي من صدورهم وقلوبهم، فعموا وأصبحوا كالبهائم، حينئذ يسوقونهم كما  شاءوا. ثم ختم تعالى هذه الجملة بقوله:  لَبِئْسَ  [المائدة:62] والله   لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:62] أعمالهم منتنة خبيثة، سيئة  قبيحة والعياذ بالله تعالى. أعيد الآية الثانية هذه، فاسمع:  وَتَرَى  كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمُ  السُّحْتَ  [المائدة:62]، ماذا قال تعالى في آخر الكلام؟  لَبِئْسَ مَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:62] قبح هذا العمل، واللام فيها معنى القسم،  وعزتي وجلالي  لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:62] نعم، فالذي  يعيش في الإثم ما يخرج منه، وفي أكل الربا والسحت ما يخرج منه، وفي الظلم  للخلق ما يخرج منه كيف حاله؟ بئست حاله. فهل هذا عمل ميمون مبارك؟ لبئس هذا  العمل.               

**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لولا ينهاهم الربانيون والأحبار عن قولهم الإثم وأكلهم السحت ...)          * *
          الآية الثالثة: يقول تعالى:  لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ  الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ  [المائدة:63]، الربانيون: جمع رباني،  ويطلق الرباني على عالم النصارى (القسيس)، والأحبار: جمع حبر، ويطلق على  عالم اليهود، هذه قاعدة عامة، وهنا أطلق لفظ الربانيين والأحبار على  اليهود، ليس هناك نكارة في السياق. والربانيون: الذين يجمعون الناس  ويعلمونهم دينهم، ويربونهم على الآداب والأخلاق والفضائل بحسب دينهم، هذا  هو المربي، والجمع ربانيون.والأحبا  : أصحاب العلم والمعرفة، إذاً: في أهل  الكتاب من اليهود ربانيون وأحبار، أي: علماء بالشريعة.يقول تعالى:  لَوْلا   [المائدة:63] هلا  يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ  قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ  [المائدة:63] ؟ لم لا  ينهونهم؟ هذه الآية يقول فيها ابن عباس الحبر رضي الله عنه: أشد آية في  كتاب الله علينا هي هذه:  لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ  وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ   [المائدة:63]. إذاً: نحن ما عندنا ربانيون، لكن كان عندنا رجال التصوف  والطرق، الصوفية، كانوا يربون ونفع الله تعالى بتربيتهم، يجمعون الجهال في  القرى في الجبال وهم تائهون لا يعرفون شيئاً، ويعلمونهم الوضوء والصلاة  وذكر الله، وتظهر آثار ذلك فيمن يربونهم، لكن لكونهم جهالاً لا يعلمون دين  الله ولا يعرفون يخطئون في تربيتهم، فيفسدون على العوام عقائدهم، ويورثون  فيهم الشرك بكله.إذاً: نفعوا من جهة وأضروا من جهات أخرى؛ لأن غير العالم  بالكتاب والسنة لا حق له في أن يربي حتى يكون ربانياً، عالماً بكتاب الله  وسنة رسوله، هذا إذا جمع أهل القرية ورباهم هو الرباني، هذا الرباني من حقه  ألا يرى من يأتي منكراً في قريته ويسكت عنه، لا يرى من يرتكب إثماً ويرضى  به ويسكت عنه، لا يرضى بمن يأكل رشوة أو سحتاً أو ربا ثم يضحك معه ويسكت،  هذا رباني العالم. لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ  عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ  [المائدة:63] السب والشتم والتعيير والتقبيح، لا  إله إلا الله!              
**دولة الملك عبد العزيز أنموذج قيام الربانيين بدورهم*

*                      ودعونا من اليهود الآن، نحن مع عالمنا الإسلامي، والله! إنه ليعيش  إخواننا المسلمون على السب والشتم حتى التكفير أيضاً! أحلف لكم بالله،  مجتمعنا الإسلامي منذ سبعة قرون أو ثمانية منذ القرن الثامن وهذا ظاهر.* *وأقرب  دليل: لم استعمرتنا أوروبا؟ لما هبطنا، إذاً: هذا سبب استعمار الغرب لنا؟  وها نحن قد استقللنا وأصبحت السلطة لنا، فلم لا نتحد في هذه المسجد وتكون  دولتنا واحدة، ولعل الحاضرين بينهم سياسيون، فمرحباً بهم نتكلم معهم بصراحة  ووضوح، والله! لو كنا مستقيمين على منهج الحق مؤمنين في صدق لكانت دولتنا  واحدة، إذ لا يحل الخلاف والفرقة؛ لأن الخلاف والفرقة معناهما: أننا نقدم  أنفسنا للعدو فمتى شاء أن يركبنا ركب علينا.*
*وعندي برهنة أخرى قديمة أكررها: جاء الله عز وجل بدولة عبد العزيز ، من عبد العزيز  هذا؟ ما هو بعالم نحرير ولا فليسوف ولا شيخ طريقة، جاء الله به وكان  لاجئاً في الكويت وأسس دولة القرآن في الرياض وبدأت أنوارها تلوح، فماذا  فعل؟ هذا الذي أنا أقوله وأكتبه في الرسائل والكتب طبقه عبد العزيز  : أهل القرية لا يتخلف أحد منهم عن الصلاة في الصبح ولا العشاء ولا  المغرب، ويتعلمون الكتاب والسنة شفوياً ولا يتخلف أحد، فكانوا أميين لاصقين  بالأرض لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون، وإذا بهم موحدين فقهاء يشعرون بالرغبة في أن  يتعلموا عن الله.* 
*وأقامة الدولة القرآنية على ثلاثة أسس وضعها الله عز وجل لتوضع عليها أو تتكون عليها الدولة، وهي:*
*أولاً: إقامة الصلاة.*

*ثانياً: إيتاء الزكاة.*
*ثالثاً: الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر.*

*ما  ترك قرية إلا وكون فيها لجنة من ثلاثة أنفار أو أربعة مهمتهم أنهم يأمرون  المعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ما يرون معروفاً متروكاً إلا طالبوا بالقيام به،  ولا يرون منكراً مرتكباً إلا صاحوا في وجه صاحبه.*
*إذاً: فكانت الدولة أقامها على أسس، قال الله تعالى: ( الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الحج:41]، أي: حكموا وسادوا بعد أن لم يكونوا حكاماً ولا سادة، ( الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الحج:41]، ماذا فعلوا؟ ( أَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  )[الحج:41].*

*ما  الذي حصل في هذه الديار بعدما كانت مظاهر الوثنية الصارخة تشاهدها في  عبادة غير الله، أما الجرائم وسفك الدماء فلا تسأل، والله! إن كانوا  ليأخذون باب المدني ويبيعونه في السوق ولا يتكلم!*
*وسادها أمن وطهر لم  تكتحل عينها به إلا أيام دولة الخلفاء الراشدين، أقسم بالله، في هذا الوقت  بالذات نسمع نحن أطفالاً وكباراً وصغاراً فلا تجد مؤمناً عربياً ولا  مسلماً يمدح هذه الدولة أو يذكرها بخير، إلا الطعن والتكفير، حتى نحرم  هداية الله، فلا إله إلا الله!*
*والذي أقوله وسقت الحديث من أجله: ما  دام أنه تجلت حقيقة نعمة الإسلام في هذه الديار الصحراوية الجافة وسادها  الطهر والصفاء والأمن والعدل، يجب أن نقتدي بها وإن كنا لا نحبها، لكن  ننتفع بها، فكان المفروض أن الذي جاء بهذه الدولة وهو الذي حرر العالم  الإسلامي دولة بعد دولة، كان الواجب -وسوف تعرفون هذا يوم القيامة- أنه إذا  استقل الإقليم الفلاني يجيء وفده من علماء وكبراء ومشايخ ويقولون: يا عبد العزيز  ! استقل هذا الإقليم من بريطانيا أو فرنسا أو أسبانيا، فابعث قضاة وابعث  آمرين بالمعروف وناهين عن المنكر، ويصبح بعد ذلك قطعة من دولة القرآن،  استقل الإقليم الثاني بعد أسبوع أو بعد عامين أو بعد عشرة فيأتي رجاله:  ابعث قضاة يطبقون شرع الله، وهكذا يتم تحرير البلاد الإسلامية وهي دولة  واحدة، وما يكلفهم شيئاً.*
*لكن لما كنا كما ذكرنا ما نريد أن يسودنا  آخر أو يحكمنا آخر أو نعطي مالنا لآخر، ما هناك إلا الطعن والسب والشتم،  وها نحن لاصقون بالأرض وتحت النظارة، والله! إن لم يتدارك الله المسلمين  برحمته لنزل بهم من البلاء ما لم ينزل قبل، إما أن يرجعوا إلى الله، وإما  أن تنزل النكبات والمصائب والويلات.                         * 

*سبيل الخلاص من فتنة الفرقة والجهل والفسق*

*                                           والشاهد عندنا: ( لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ  )[المائدة:63]، أين علماؤنا نحن؟ وأين مربونا؟ هيا نخرج من هذه المحنة، نخرج من هذه الفتنة، فماذا نصنع؟* *علماء  القرية وعلماء الحي يطالبون إخوانهم بإلحاح أن يجتمعوا بهم في المسجد،  يصلون المغرب كما صلينا ويجلسون كما نجلس، وليلة يتعلمون آية من كتاب الله  يحفظونها، ويفهمون مراد الله منها، ويعملون ويطبقون، وليلة أخرى يتعلمون  حديثاً من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا طول العام بل طول  العمر، هل يبقى بين المسلمين جاهل أو جاهلة؟ الجواب: لا، وإذا انتفى الجهل  ينتفي الفسق معه أم لا؟ إي والله، لا أفسق من جاهل قط، ولا أخشى لله من  عالم قط، وبذلك تشعر الأمة الإسلامية أن أمرها واحد وإن تفرقت ديارها، الكل  يحب بعضهم بعضاً وينصر بعضهم بعضاً؛ لأن المذهب أصبح مذهباً واحداً، لا  حنفي ولا شافعي ولا إباضي ولا زيدي ولا خارجي، بل مسلمون على كتاب الله،  الصلاة تقام، والزكاة تجبى، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر قائم بينهم،  أصبحوا أمة واحدة، فمن يقوم بهذه المهمة؟ 
*
*قال تعالى: ( لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ  )[المائدة:63]،  ووالله! إن الإثم بلغ منتهاه في عالمنا الإسلامي، أنواعه وضروبه لا حد  لها، والسحت كذلك، أصبح الربا شائعاً في العالم الإسلامي، من يقوم بهذا  الإصلاح؟ العلماء والمشايخ الربانيون، ماذا يصنعون؟ هل يعلنون الجهاد  وتكفير الحكام؟ لا والله ليس هذا، فقط يعلمون إخوانهم في قراهم ومدنهم أنهم  خرجوا عن الطريق، أنهم فقدوا ولاية الله، فهيا بنا نطلبها لنظفر بها، نحقق  إيماننا وتقوانا لله، فتثبت لنا ولاية الله، والطريق هو أن يجتمع المؤمنون  والمؤمنات في بيوت ربهم في مدنهم في قراهم كل ليلة طول الحياة يتعلمون  الهدى ويعملون به، فيسمون حتى يصبحون أشباه الملائكة، ويومها والله ليسودن  العالم، ويخضع الله لهم البشرية، فمن يقوم بهذا الواجب؟ العلماء والمربون.                           

 معنى قوله تعالى: (لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون)                 
                            لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ  عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا  يَصْنَعُونَ  [المائدة:63]، قبح صنعهم وما كانوا يأتونه، هذه كانت حال  اليهود، وارتفع العالم الإسلامي وأنار الوجود فمكروا به وكادوا له وتعاونوا  مع المجوس والنصارى فهبط العالم الإسلامي كما تشاهدون نقمتهم منا، والله  فضحهم وبين لنا حالهم؛ حتى لا نودهم ولا نحبهم ولا نتعاون معهم، وإذا بنا  قد نسينا هذا كله وإلى الله المشتكى.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (23)  
الحلقة (335)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (3)  


أحل الله عز وجل لعباده بهيمة الأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم، إلا أنه  حرمها عليهم في بعض أحوالها؛ وهي الميتة، وما أهل لغير الله به، والمنخنقة،  والمتردية، والنطيحة، وما أكل السبع إلا ما أدرك منها حياً وتمت تذكيته،  كما حرم منها ما ذبح وفق طقوس وشرائع الكفار، وحرم إضافة إلى ذلك الدم  المسفوح ولحم الخنزير، واستثنى سبحانه وتعالى من احتاج لشيء من ذلك في شدة  الجوع والهلكة أن يأكل منه على قدر حاجته ولا يزيد.              
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة           
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. ثم أما  بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا  على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذا اليوم ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ). حقق اللهم رجاءنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.
**مجمل الأحكام الواردة في قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود ...)*

*                      وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ودرسنا منها آيتين يوم أمس، ومجمل ما احتوت عليه الآيتان من أحكام شرعية:* *أولاً: وجوب الوفاء بالعهود والعقود، عقود إيجار أو بيع أو شراء، أو عقود نكاح؛ إذ قال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ  )[المائدة:1].*

*ثانياً: إعلان الله تعالى لنا عن حله لنا بهيمة الأنعام: الإبل والبقر والغنم، هذه منته وعطيته فله الحمد وله الشكر؛ إذ قال تعالى: ( أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ  )[المائدة:1]، ثم استثنى عز وجل عشراً من المحرمات فقال: ( إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:1]، وهو موضوع درسنا اليوم: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ  )[المائدة:3] إلى آخر ما جاء في تلك الآية.*

*ثالثا: تحريم الصيد على المحرم: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:1]،  فأعلمنا أنه لا يحل لمحرم أن يصيد وهو محرم ولو كان خارج المملكة، أحرم في  القدس أو في غيرها بحج أو عمرة فبمجرد أن يقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك يحرم عليه  أن يصيد، سواء الغزلان، الأرانب، الطير وكل صيد، اللهم إلا صيد البحر، إذا  أحرم في السفينة ورأى أن يلقي بشبكته في البحر ليصيد فله ذلك، أذن الله  فيه، أما صيد البر فحتى الأرانب واليرابيع لا يحل له أن يصيدها؛ إذ قال  تعالى: ( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ  )[المائدة:1] لا تحلوا الصيد فإنه حرام، ( وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:1]، هذه الجملة حالية: والحال أنكم محرمون، و(حرم) بمعنى محرمين، أنت حرام وهؤلاء حرم.*

*رابعاً:  ثم أعلمنا أن له الحق في أن يحل أو يحرم، لا أحد له في ذلك حق، هو الخالق  وهو المالك وهو العليم بما يحتاج إليه خلقه، وبما ينفع ويضر، أما غيره فكيف  يحل أو يحرم؟ إياك أن تعترض على الله فإنه الكفر؛ إذ قال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ  )[المائدة:1] إن الله يحكم ما يريد أن يحكم، وليس لغير الله ذلك، لماذا؟* 

*أولاً: لأنه الجبار القهار بيده كل شيء.*
*ثانياً: لأنه المالك، والمالك يأذن ولا يأذن بما يريد.*
*ثالثاً: أنه عليم بمنافع الناس ومضارهم، حكيم لا يضع الشيء إلا في موضعه.                         * 

*تحريم استحلال شعائر الله والشهر الحرام والهدي والقلائد وبيان ما نسخ من ذلك*

*                      ثم جاء النداء الثاني: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:2]،  حرام على مؤمن أو مؤمنة أن يحل شعيرة من شعائر الله، إن كانت واجبة لا يحل  أن يتركها أو يأذن بتركها، وإن كانت محرمة لا يحل أن يفعلها أو يأذن في  فعلها؛ إذ كل العبادات علامات على عبادة الله عز وجل.**وقوله: ( وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:2] هذا منسوخ، أذن الله لأمة رسوله أن يقاتلوا أعداءهم في الشهر الحرام إذا قاتلوهم فقال: (  الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ  فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى  عَلَيْكُمْ  )[البقرة:194]،  لكن في الجاهلية قبل ألا تكون دولة للإسلام والمسلمين كانوا يحترمون  الأشهر الحرم الأربعة، ليتم فيها هدنة عالمية لا يعتدي فيها أحد على أحد.*

*(وَلَا الْهَدْيَ وَلَا الْقَلَائِدَ  )[المائدة:2]،  ما زلنا نهدي إذا استطعنا أن نهدي، أنت في المدينة تشتري بقرة أو تشتري  بعيراً وتجرحه من جهة اليمين في سنامه، وتلطخه بالدم وتبعث به إلى مكة  ليؤكل في الحرم، والقلائد مثل الكبش تقلده قلادة وتقول: هذا مهدى إلى الله  إلى الحرم، فلا يعترضه أحد.*

*وكان المشركون يحترمون الهدي والقلائد،  لا إيمان بالله ولا بلقائه، بل جهل وكفر، ومع هذا من تدبير الله لسكان حرمه  وحماة بيته أن ألقى في قلوب العرب في أطراف الجزيرة وفي داخلها أن من قلد  هدياً لا يؤذى أبداً ولا يمس بسوء، بل إذا أخذ أحد قشرة من لحاء شجر الحرم  وعلقها فإنه يمشي إلى ما وراء البحرين ولا يخاف أحداً، إذ يقال: هذا كان في  الحرم، ويسوق قطيع الغنم أو قطيع البقر والإبل فمتى قلدت الغنم أو أشعرت  الإبل فإن أعداءه لا يلتفتون إليها، بل يمر الرجل بقاتل أبيه فلا يعرض له،  وهل هناك أكبر من قتل أبيه؟ إذا وجده في الحرم أو في الشهر الحرام يلوي  رأسه ولا ينظر إليه، واقرءوا في آخر هذه السورة المدنية المباركة: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلَائِدَ  )[المائدة:97]  فمعايشهم عليها بسببها وبسبب الهدي والقلائد، وهذا تدبير الله، ولما جاء  الإسلام ولاحت أنواره، وارتفعت رايته، وكان العدل وكان الحكم بشرع الله نسخ  الله هذا.                         * 


*تحريم اعتراض قاصدي البيت الحرام ونسخ ذلك في حق المشركين*

*                      كذلك عرفنا أن الذين كانوا يؤمون البيت الحرام من أطراف الجزيرة لا يعترض عليهم، يتركون: ( وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا )[المائدة:2]،  ولهذا هذا فنحن لا نؤذي مشركاً أو كافراً، ولكن لا يحل لنا أن نسمح لكافر  أو مشرك أن يدخل الحرم، يقول: أنا قاصد بيت الله! نقول: لا يحل لك أن  تدخلها وأنت نجس مشرك؛ لأن الله قال في سورة التوبة: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا  )[التوبة:28].* *هذه الآية تقول: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا  الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ  الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:2]، لا تحل أذيتهم ومنعهم من دخول مكة، ( يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا ) هذا الجزء من هذه الآية منسوخ، فلا يحل لكافر أن يدخل الحرم، لا يحل لمشرك أن يدخل الحرم، ( وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:2]، هذا قبل قيام دولة الإسلام، ( يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  )[المائدة:2]  التجارة، يأتون حجاجاً وعماراً ويتجرون: يشترون البضائع ويبيعون، ويبتغون  رضواناً من ربهم، كانوا يدعون الله ليحفظهم في أموالهم وأبدانهم.                         * 


*الإذن بالصيد بعد الفراغ من الإحرام*

*                      ثم جاء الإذن بالصيد إذا حللنا من الإحرام، فقال تعالى: ( وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا  )[المائدة:2]،  إذا حللتم من الإحرام، فإذا انتهت عمرتك أو حجك وتحللت فاصطد، لكن أين  تصيد؟ هل في داخل الحرم؟ الجواب: لا. لا يحل صيد الحرم إلى يوم القيامة،  وأرض الحرم معروفة، الرسول الكريم يقول: ( إن إبراهيم حرم مكة وأنا أحرم المدينة )، ويقول: ( المدينة حرام من عير إلى ثور )، وثور جبيل صغير وراء أحد من الجهة الشمالية الشرقية، وعير: جبل في جنوب غرب المدينة.* *فالمدينة  هذه حرام لا يصاد صيدها ولا يقتل، ومكة حدودها بينها جبريل لإبراهيم  عليهما السلام، كان جبريل يمشي مع إبراهيم ويقول له: ضع علامة هنا، من  الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب، وأقرب حل إلى مكة هو جبل التنعيم الذي هو  ميقات من أراد أن يحرم بعمرة.                         * 


*النهي عن العدوان على من صد المسلمين عن البيت وهو في الحرم*

*                      (وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ  )[المائدة:2] أي: بغضهم ( أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ  )[المائدة:2] لأنهم صدوكم ( عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:2]،  لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يعتدي أبداً لا على مؤمن ولا على كافر، فالكافر  عبد الله أم لا؟ ملك الله أم لا؟ فإذا لم يأذن لك أيجوز أن تمسه بسوء؟* *فلا يحملنكم بغض إنسان آذاكم أذى أن تعتدوا عليه لأنه آذاكم وهو في الحرم: ( أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:2].                         * 


*الأمر بالتعاون على البر والتقوى*

*                      وأخيراً جاء الأمر الباقي إلى يوم القيامة لا ينسخ: ) وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  ([المائدة:2]،  من هم الذين يتعاونون؟ الذين أصبحوا كرجل واحد، الذين زالت بينهم الفوارق  الحزبية والوطنية والطرقية والمذهبية، وأصبح منهجهم منهج رسول الله، هؤلاء  يقدرون على أن يتعاونوا، أما المتعادون المتقاطعون فكيف يتعاونون؟ إذاً: هل  هذا يبرر لنا عدم التعاون؟ لا يبرر، يجب أن نتعاون على الخير وفعله، وعلى  تقوى الله حتى لا يعصى الله بيننا بأية معصية، ولا يحل أن نتعاون على الإثم  وإشاعة الذنوب والآثام والأذى والظلم بيننا، ولا الاعتداء على أموالنا أو  أعراضنا أو أبداننا.* *(وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:2]  اتقوا الله: خافوه، اجعلوا بينكم وبين غضبه وعذابه وقاية، وتلك هي طاعته  وطاعة رسوله فيما يأمر الله به وينهى عنه، فبم يتقى الله عز وجل؟ هل بلباس  قوي؟ بحصون عالية؟ بجيوش جرارة؟ بم يتقى الله وهو فوقنا ونحن أقل من بعوضة  بين يديه، بم نتقيه؟*

*لا يتقى إلا بطاعته، إذا قال: اسكت فاسكت، إذا  قال: تكلم فتكلم، قال: كل فكل، قال: اشرب فاشرب، قال: لا تأكل ولا تشرب فلا  تأكل ولا تشرب، إذا قال: اركع فاركع، قال: اسجد في الأرض وضع جبهتك على  التراب فاسجد، بهذا فقط يتقى الله، أما السلاح والرجال والحيل فلا شيء منها  يقيك من عذاب الله؛ لأنه قاهر فوقك:( وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:18].                         * 


*قيمة التقوى وثمرتها*

*                      إن قيمة التقوى تكمن في تحصيل ولاية الله تعالى، وقد قررنا أن ولاية  الله حيث تصبح ولياً لله لا خوف عليك ولا حزن في الحياة كلها في الدنيا  والأخرى، هذه الولاية لا تتحقق إلا بتقوى الله عز وجل، من لم يتق الله لن  يكون له ولياً أبداً، الإيمان أولاً، ثم التقوى ثانياً، فمن منكم يرغب أن  يكون من أولياء الله أفضل من عبد القادر الجيلاني  ؟ إذاً: آمنوا واتقوا فقط، لا دينار ولا درهم، ولا سلاح، ولا رجال، ولا  حيل، ولا نسب ولا شرف، آمن واتق تكن -والله- ولياً لله، والدليل القرآني  قوله تعالى من سورة يونس عليه السلام: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62]  وما معنى (ألا)؟ استبدلناها بـ(ألو)، ألو معروفة عندنا حتى الأطفال  يعرفونها، لأننا هجرنا (ألا) وأقبلنا على (ألو) فأصبحت (ألو) من ذوقنا!* *إن معنى (ألا): انتبه! هل أنت تسمع؟ هل أنت واع للخطاب؟ هل أنت تفهم ما أقوله لك؟ وحينئذ يعطيك الخبر: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62] لا في الدنيا ولا في البرزخ ولا في الآخرة.* 

*من هم أولياؤك يا رب الذين أخبرتنا أنه لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون؟ قال تعالى: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  )[يونس:63].*

*الإيمان  ينطبع في قلوبهم مرة واحدة فلا يزول ولا يمحى، أما التقوى فتتجدد، كلما  أمر الله بأمر فاتق وافعله، وكلما بلغك نهي فاتركه واجتنبه، وهكذا طول  حياتك، فلهذا التقوى تتجدد: ( وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  )[يونس:63].*

*فأولياء  الله هم المؤمنون المتقون، وهل يمكن لإنسان أن يتقي الله وهو لم يعلم  أوامره ولا نواهيه؟ والله ما يمكن، مستحيل، إذا لم تعرف أوامر الله ما هي،  وكيف تؤديها وما أوقاتها، ولم تعرف نواهيه وما هي؛ فكيف ستتقيه؟ مستحيل،  فلهذا بمجرد أن تؤمن وتقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول  الله؛ تقرع أبواب العلماء: علموني كيف أعبد ربي، علموني بم أطيعه. لا في  عامين، بل في أسبوع أو أسبوعين تعرف ما حرم الله وما نهى الله عنه، وما  أوجب الله وما أمر به، أما بدون علم فمستحيل أن تكون ولي الله.*
*ولهذا كان طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة، وليس شرطاً أن تأخذ القلم أو الورق، المهم أن تسأل وتعلم وتعمل، والله يقول: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  )[النحل:43]،  اسأل في صدق في جد: أريد أن أغتسل فكيف أغتسل؟ يعلمك ذلك فعلى الفور تحسنه  وتعيش عليه، أردت أن أعتمر فكيف أعتمر؟ افعل كذا وكذا. في صدق تفهم ذلك  وتعمل، وهذا هو العلم، ليس شرطاً الكتاب ولا القلم؛ لأنه علم عملي، ما هو  بعلم خيالي.                          

*

* 
 التحذير من عقاب الله تعالى                 
                           ثم قال تعالى:  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   [المائدة:2] والعلة  ما هي؟  إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [المائدة:2]، أنقذوا أنفسكم،  اتقوه لا تخرجوا عن طاعته، فإنه إذا عاقب فعقابه شديد،  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [المائدة:2] والعقاب: المعاقبة على  الذنب، مأخوذ من العقب، لا يؤاخذك الله على الذنب قبل أن تفعله أبداً، لا  يعاقب الله إلا بعد أن يذنب العبد فيأخذه من عقبه، لا أنه يعلم أنه يزني  فيسلط عليه البلاء قبل أن يفعل! لا؛ لأن الله يعاقب بعد وقوع الجريمة  والذنب:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  [المائدة:2].     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ...)           
          تلك الآيتان درسناهما بالأمس، والآن مع هذه الآية، وليس بالإمكان  دراستها كاملة، فنأخذ بعضها، وأولاً نسمعكم تلاوتها تبركاً بها:أعوذ بالله  من الشيطان الرجيم.  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ  الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ  وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ  السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَنْ  تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ فَلَا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ  أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ  لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ  مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [المائدة:3].               
**تحريم الميتة والدم المسفوح وبيان علته*

*                      في الآية السابقة قال تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:1]، وهنا بين ذلك فقال تعالى: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ  )[المائدة:3]  من حرمها؟ مالكها. لم حرم الميتة؟ لأنها تحمل ضرراً لعبد الله العابد  الذاكر الشاكر، الميتة فيها جراثيم وميكروبات؛ لأنها ما ذكيت ولا طهرت  بإخراج دمها بما فيه من الجراثيم، ماتت هكذا، فمولانا وسيدنا وربنا تعالى  قال: لا تأكلوا الميتة، لم يا رب؟ لأنها تضركم وتؤذيكم، وأنا لا أريد  لعبيدي أن يتأذوا، فكيف يعبدونني إذا تأذوا؟ فالمريض لا يحج ولا يعتمر،  فالميتة سواء كانت من الأنعام أو كانت من اليرابيع والظباء والغزلان محرمة،  وعلة تحريمها الضرر الذي يصيب عبد الله آكلها أو أمة الله آكلتها.* *وحرم  تعالى الدم المسفوح السائل، كانوا يجمعونه ويغلونه على النار فيتجمد  ويأكلونه، هذا فيه جراثيم وميكروبات قاتلة، أما الدم الذي يجري في العروق  ومع العظام واللحم فلا، الممنوع أن تذبح الشاة وتجعل تحتها إناء وتأخذ ذاك  الدم وتطبخه وتأكله، هذا حرام، ولم حرمه الله على أوليائه؟ لأنه يضر  بأبدانهم، وهو خلقهم ليذكروه ويشكروه، فإذا مرضوا فكيف يعبدونه؟                         * 


*تحريم لحم الخنزير وذكر بعض مفاسده*

*                      (وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ  )[المائدة:3]حرم تعالى لحم الخنزير أيضاً، فلم حرم لحم الخنزير؟* *أولاً:  الخنزير هذا يأكل الجيف، يأكل الفئران الميتة، يأكل القاذورات، يتغذى  بالخرء، ففيه أيضاً من الجراثيم القاتلة ما لا يوجد في غيره والعياذ بالله،  الخنزير لو قدمت له الخرء فإنه يعيش عليه، وعلى الجيف، كل منتن يتلذذ به،  فلهذا يحمل في دمه ولحمه جراثيم وميكروبات قاتلة، فلم يأذن الله لأوليائه  أن يأكلوه.*
*وهناك لطيفة خذوها، وهي: أن الخنزير ديوث الحيوانات، يرضى  بالخبث في أنثاه، لا يغار عن أنثاه، رأينا الجمل -والله- يصول صولاناً ولا  يسمح لآخر أن يمس أنثاه، التيس من الغنم كذلك، والكلاب، إلا الخنزير فإنه  -والعياذ بالله- ديوث، فالذين يأكلونه تنتقل الدياثة إليهم، وقد جرب هذا  وعرف، ما تصبح له غيرة على امرأته أو ابنته، فهل عرفتم لم حرم الله لحم  الخنزير؟ لأنه ضار بالمؤمنين، مفسد عليهم أعراضهم وأبدانهم، فكيف يجوز  أكله؟                         * 

*تحريم ما أهل به لغير الله تعالى*

*                      (وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  )[المائدة:3]، فالذي قال: هذه لسيدي فلان وذبحها، باسم المسيح، باسم عيسى، هذه شاة مريم ، هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر ، هذه شاتك يا أحمد التجاني ، هذه شاتك يا إبراهيم، هذه شاتك يا سيدي البدوي .. كل ما رفع عليه صوت باسم غير الله عند ذبحه فقد أهل به لغير الله، فلا يحل أكله أبداً.* *وهذا  فيه تدسية النفوس وتخبيثها، فالأولى فيها أمراض البدن، وهذه فيها أمراض  الروح، وهو أخطر من مرض البدن، خير أن تعيش سبعين سنة مريضاً ولا أن تعيش  ساعة واحدة فاسقاً أو فاجراً.* 
*(وَمَا أُهِلَّ )[المائدة:3]  الإهلال: رفع الصوت، ومنه الهلال لارتفاعه، فما قيل عليه: باسم الله والله  أكبر فهذا الذي يؤكل، أما باسم المسيح، باسم سيدي فلان، باسم كذا.. فلا  يحل أكله أبداً.*

*وهنا يأتي المغرضون يقولون: أنا قلت: باسم الله عند ذبح الشاة. لكن لو سألته: هذه الشاة لمن؟ يقول: هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر ، إذاً: ما فائدة باسم الله؟ هل تكذب؟ أنت جعلتها لسيدي البدوي ، تقول: هذه شاته، هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر  ، هل ينفعك حين تقول: باسم الله عند الذبح؟ لا ينفع؛ لأن كلمة (باسم الله)  معناها: أذن الله لي في هذه، أمرني أن أقدمها له باسمه فذبحتها، ليس معنى  (باسم الله) للتبرك فقط، بل إعلان عن القصد: أمرني ربي باسمه أن أذبح هذا  الحيوان وأقدمه للأكل، إذاً: فما أهل لغير الله به لا يأكل لحمه كالخنزير  والميتة والدم على حد سواء.* 
*إذاً: هذه أربعة: (حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ)[المائدة:3]، هذه أصول المحرمات، جاءت في سورة النحل وفي سورة الأنعام: (  قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ  يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا أَوْ  لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ  بِهِ )[الأنعام:145] أربعة.* 

*هذه أصول المحرمات: ( قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ )[الأنعام:145] آكل (  يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا أَوْ  لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ  بِهِ )[الأنعام:145]، هذه هي الأربعة هنا: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ )[المائدة:3].                         * 


*تحريم المنخنقة والموقوذة والمتردية والنطيحة وما أكل السبع*

*                      وإليكم الآن ست داخلة تحت أنواع الميتة:**

قال أولاً: ( وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ  )[المائدة:3]،  هي التي يخنقها بحبل أو بيديه أو بحجرين حتى تموت، هذه مخنوقة، بهيمة  مخنوقة لا تؤكل، لم؟ لأنها ميتة؛ لأن الجراثيم والميكروبات في دمها، ما  ذكيت وما طهرت.*

*(وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  )[المائدة:3]:  الوقذ هو الضرب بشدة، وقذه بعصا بحجر بعنف، فالتي تضرب بعصا أو بحجر حتى  تموت هذه هي الموقوذة، لا يحل أكلها، فهي ميتة جيفة.*

*ثالثاً: ( وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ )[المائدة:3]،  سقطت من السطح أو من أعلى الجبل، أو سقطت من السيارة فماتت، هل يجوز  أكلها؟ ما يجوز، فهذه ميتة، فيها جراثيم وميكروبات في دمها محبوسة فيها.*

*(وَالنَّطِيحَةُ  )[المائدة:3]: النطيحة بمعنى المنطوحة تنطحها أختها، تراها تتقاتل على الأكل، تنطحها ويدخل قرنها في بطنها أو كذا فتموت، فهي ميتة.* 

*(وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ  )[المائدة:3]:  السبع: الذئب وغيره مما يفترس ويأكل، فالشاة التي يأكلها السبع وتجدها  ميتة لا يجوز أكلها، اللهم إلا إذا أدركتها حية والحياة مستقرة فيها  وذبحتها وسال دمها فلا بأس، كذلك نقول في المنخنقة، وفي الموقوذة، في  المتردية، في النطيحة، ما أدركت فيه الروح كاملة بحيث إذا ذبحته رفس برجليه  وانتفض فلا بأس.                         * 


*حل قتيلة الصيد المستوفية شروطها*

*                      ونستثني أيضاً ميتة أخرى، وهي أن ترسل كلب الصيد وتقول: باسم الله،  ويجري ذلك الكلب الصائد فيفترس أرنباً أو غزالاً ويقتله، ولكن ما أكل منه،  فهذه ميتة في الواقع ولكن أذن الله في أكلها، ترمي برصاصتك ذاك الغزال  وتقول: باسم الله والله أكبر فيقع ميتاً قبل أن تصل إليه، فكله فإنه حلال،  وسيأتي هذا في آخر هذه الآيات، فالكلب المعلم يحل صيده، ما كل كلب يصيد  تأكل صيده، وإنما ذاك الذي إن قلت له: امش يمشي، وإذا قلت: قف يقف، وإذا  قلت: ارجع يرجع، ثانياً: أن تسمي الله عند إطلاقه وإرساله: باسم الله، هذه  حالة من رحمة الله تعالى بنا حيث أذن لنا فيها، إذ قال تعالى في الآيات بعد  هذه: (  يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ  وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ  مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[المائدة:4]،  هذه خاصة بالصيد، لمن عنده كلب مربى معلم مؤدب، وعلامة ذلك أنك إذا أرسلته  يمشي، وإذا دعوته يعود، أما إذا لم يستجب لك فما هو بمعلم، وأيضاً أن يصيد  لك ويأتيك بالحمامة أو بالغزالة دون أن يأكلها، يحملها ويأتي بها بين  يديك، هذا من تعليم الله عز وجل، فهذا الكلب المعلم إذا أرسلته وذكرت اسم  الله وصاد لك غزالة أو أي حيوان مأكول فكله ولا حرج وإن وجدته قد مات، لكن  إذا وجدته يأكل منه فلا يحل لك، فقد صاده لنفسه وما صاده لك.**إذاً: هيا نتلو بعض الآية: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  ) [المائدة:3]، ما معنى: (وما أهل لغير الله به)؟ هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر ، هذه شاة المسيح، رفع الصوت فيها بغير اسم الله.*

*(وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ  )[المائدة:3]،  إلا ما ذكيتموه، قالت العلماء: أدركتم فيه الروح كاملة فذبحتموه،  فالمنخنقة، المتردية، النطيحة إذا أدركت فيها الحياة مستقرة وذبحتها فهي  حلال، وإن وجدتها ميتة أو في حكم الميتة بحيث إذا ذبحتها لم تتحرك فلا  تؤكل، فهي ميتة.                         * 


*تحريم ما ذبح على النصب*

*                      (وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]،  ما النصب هذه؟ جمع نَصَب، وهو التمثال، زعماء العرب بعضهم عملوا لهم  أنصاباً، أظن هذا موجوداً، زعيم عملوا له تمثالاً، هذه النصب كان المشركون  يجعلونها يعبدونها، ويأتي بالشاة ويذبحها للنصب، فهو ذبح لغير الله: ( وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]، وهو ما ينصب للعبادة.**وهذه  ما شاعت بين المسلمين وظهرت إلا في بلدين أو ثلاثة وانتهت، فلا يحل لنا  أبداً أن نجعل لأحدنا صورة من حديد أو ساج أو عاج أو خشب أو طين حتى نذكره  بها ونعظمه، هذا من فعل المشركين، ولا يحل أبداً، وأهله في جهنم.                          

*

*
 التنديد بالصور الموضوعة على الأضرحة والصور الملتقطة للذكريات                 
                           مع الأسف أنهم الآن يجعلون صورة على ضريح الولي، صورة  فوتوغرافية كبيرة حتى يشاهدوه فيقولوا: هذا سيدي فلان! وهذا أيضاً من  الوثنية، فنحن حرم علينا رسولنا أن نصور، وقال: ( أشد الناس عذاباً يوم  القيامة المصورون )، وأعلمنا أن الله يغضب لذلك ولا يرضى، فكيف نغضب  مالكنا؟ كيف نغضب من إليه مصيرنا، كيف نغضب من بيده حياتنا ومماتنا؟ أنعلم  أن الله يغضب من هذا الكلام أو هذا القول أو هذا العمل ونفعله؟ أمجنون أنا  لا عقل لي؟!دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عائشة في حجرتها الطاهرة  الموجودة الآن، والتي فيها رسول الله وصاحباه، وقد وضعت سترة في كوة أو  نافذة فيها صورة منسوجة بالخيوط، والله لقد غضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وعرفت الغضب في وجهه فقالت: أتوب إلى الله ورسوله، ماذا فعلت يا رسول  الله؟ قال: ( يا عائشة ! أزيلي عني قرامك؛ فإن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه  كلب ولا صورة )، فمزقته وجعلته تحت رجليها، فكيف بحالنا؟ نريد أن نجتمع  وأن نكون الدولة الإسلامية والخلافة الإسلامية ونحن بهذا الهبوط نتحدى الله  ورسوله، نتبجح بالتصوير حتى في عرفات؟ المرأة الحاجة والرجل الحاج في  عرفات يتصور، وحول المسجد النبوي، إلا أن الهيئة تطاردهم، يقولون: ذكريات؛  لأن قلوبهم نسيت الله عز وجل وما عنده وما لديه، فيذكرون أشياء أخر.كيف  حالكم في بيوتكم يرحمكم الله؟ هل يوجد في بيوتكم صور أم لا؟ أترضون أن يغضب  الله ورسوله عليكم؟ اسمعوا واعلموا أن القضية قضية جد ما هي بهزل، بالله  الذي لا إله غيره! لا يحل لنا نحن أتباع النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  نعلق الصور في بيوتنا، وأعظم من ذلك أن نضع شاشة التلفاز والفيديو ونشاهد  العواهر من النساء يغنين، والهابطين من رجال يرقصون ويتكلمون في بيوتنا  التي تعمرها الملائكة.أقول: لو نرجع إلى الله أربعاً وعشرين ساعة يسمع  العالم بكامله أن بيوت ألف مليون مسلم ما فيها صورة، لغيرت الدنيا نظامها  وعرفوا قيمة الإسلام وأهله، مسألة كهذه فقط: عرف المسلمون أن الملائكة لا  تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب ولا صورة، فطردوا الشياطين من بيوتهم وأحلوا الملائكة  محلها، من أجل أن يذكروا الله وينيبوا إليه، هذه وحدها بها نقول: طلعت شمس  الإسلام، في أربع وعشرين ساعة والأمة كلها على قلب رجل واحد، هذه البسيطة  الساذجة ما فعلناها! مع أننا نقول في هذا المسجد: نتحداكم يا من في بيوتكم  هذه الملاهي أن تغتنموا غنيمة، ما هناك دينار واحد، طول الليل والرواقص في  بيتك، فكم ريالاً تجني؟ والله لا تجني ريالاً واحداً، هل يحدث لك الشبع في  بطنك؟ هل يعلو شرفك ومكانتك وتصبح ولي الله؟ والله ما كان، هل ترهب وتصبح  كالأسد يخافونك من فوقك ومن تحتك؟ والله ما كان، ما هي النتيجة غير أن يغضب  الله ورسوله؟أننا نحن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعه لا نتكلم  بالكلمة إلا إذا كانت تنتج لنا حسنة أو تنتج لنا درهماً، لا نمشي مشية  أبداً إلا من أجل أن نكتسب درهماً لمعاشنا أو حسنة لمعادنا، فكيف نجلس  الساعات ونضيع وقتنا في اللهو والباطل؟ ولا ألوم؛ لأننا ما عرفنا، ما  علمونا، جهلنا منذ قرون، أبعدونا عن القرآن والسنة، إذاً هذا هو الذي يجري  بيننا.ومع الأسف أنه أيضاً حتى العبد إذا سمع لا تطمئن نفسه إلى ما سمع،  ولو كنا صادقين فوالله لن يوجد من الليلة في بيته تلفاز ولا فيديو أبداً،  وإن وجد لضرورة لمسئول من المسئولين أو سياسي من السياسيين في غرفة خاصة  فيها إبليس عند الحاجة والضرورة يفتح ويسمع أو يشاهد، ثم يغلق، ما يجعله  لبناته ونسائه وأولاده يتفرجون على العهر والباطل، فتفسد قلوبهم وتطمئن  نفوسهم إلى الباطل ويتلذذون به.     
طريق العودة إلى الله تعالى           
          هيا نعود، الطريق إلى العودة أن نعلن عن إسلامنا في صدق ووفاء،  أسلمنا لك يا رب قلوبنا ووجوهنا، ثم أهل القرية يعلن إمامهم يوم جمعتهم:  معشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من هذا اليوم لا يتأخر  واحد منا عن صلاة المغرب والعشاء في مسجدنا هذا أبداً، يا أهل القرية! لا  يتخلف بعد اليوم رجل ولا امرأة عن صلاتي المغرب والعشاء. دقت الساعة  السادسة ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب فيقف العمل وقوفاً كاملاً، يأخذون في  التطهر ولبس ثيابهم الجميلة ويحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى بيت ربهم، إلى بيت  الرب جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.يصلون المغرب النساء وراء الستارة والأطفال  دونهن والفحول أمامهم، بعد صلاة المغرب آية يدرسونها كل ليلة، يتغنون بها  حتى تحفظ، فيحفظها الرجل والمرأة والطفل حفظاً حقيقياً بقصد العلم ومعرفة  الطريق إلى الرب تبارك وتعالى، في ربع ساعة كل الحاضرين والحاضرات حفظوا  تلك الآية، ثم يأخذ المربي يضع أيديهم على المطلوب منها، الآية تطلب منا  عقيدة كذا فهيا نعقدها في نفوسنا، الآية تطلب منا ترك معصية فلانية فمن  الآن عزمنا على تركها، تأمر بواجب فمن الآن نقوم به، وفي الليلة الثانية  حديث من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يوماً بعد يوم، شهراً بعد  شهر، ما تمضي سنة إلا وأهل القرية والله كأنهم رجل واحد، على قلب رجل واحد،  لا خلاف ولا مذهبية ولا فرقة، بل قال الله قال رسوله، يطبقون دين الله عز  وجل.والمدن كذلك، كل مدينة فيها أحياء، كل حي له مسجده، دقت الساعة السادسة  ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب فتوضئوا وأتوا بيت ربهم يطرحون بين يديه، يبكون  بين يديه، يطلبون عونه ونصره على أنفسهم أولاً ثم على أعدائهم ثانياً،  يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، فما تمضي سنة إلا وهم كرجل واحد، وتنتهي مظاهر  الغش، والحسد، والكبر، والجهل، والشرك، والباطل، والله! إنه لمستحيل أن  تبقى، إنها سنن الله عز وجل: الطعام يشبع أم لا؟ الماء يروي أم لا؟ الحديد  يقطع أم لا؟ لم لا تتخلف هذه السنن؟ إذاً: فتعلم الكتاب والحكمة وتزكية  النفوس يستحيل معه الباطل والشر والفساد.هذا هو الطريق، هذا طريق العلم،  هذا طريق العودة إلى الله، هذا طريق النجاة، فبلغوا، حاولوا أن تفعلوا حتى  في بيوتكم، اجمع امرأتك وأولادك وتغن بآية معهم أو حديث، ليلة آية وليلة  حديث، تشبعون بالنور الإلهي وتنامون، أما أن تترك التلفاز في بيتك والفيديو  والعواهر يغنين فكيف يصح هذا؟ والله إني أخشى أن يموتوا على سوء الخاتمة،  تفسد القلوب، وإن صاموا وصلوا.اللهم إنا نسألك أن تهنئ المؤمنين والمؤمنات  بصوم رمضان، اللهم هنئهم بالثواب المأجور عليه، اللهم هنئهم بالثواب وأعدهم  إلى مثله يا رب العالمين، اللهم أعدهم إلى مثله وهم طيبون طاهرون أتقياء  بررة مستقيمون، اللهم أعدهم إليه وأعده عليهم يا رب العالمين سنوات عديدة  وهم أتقياء أولياء صالحون يا رب العالمين.وصل اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد  وآله وصحبه أجمعين.               

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (24)  
الحلقة (336)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (30)  



عرف عن اليهود على مر الأزمان سوء أدبهم واستهزاؤهم بأنبيائهم، وقتلهم  فريقاً منهم، وهم لم يقفوا عند ذلك وإنما تطاولوا على الذات الإلهية،  ووصفوا الرب جل وعلا بصفات يأنف أن يوصف بها البشر، فقالوا عنه سبحانه: إن  يده مغلولة، فعاقبهم الله بجنس مقالتهم، فجعل أيديهم مغلولة فلا تنفق في أي  باب من أبواب الخير، ولعنهم سبحانه وتعالى بسبب هذه المقالة وغيرها فهم  يتقلبون في لعائن الله صباح مساء.              
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة غلت أيديهم ولعنوا بما قالوا ...)          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوان! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ). ومن  أراد أن يتأكد فليقف الآن ولينظر إلى هذه الجماعة المؤمنة هل تشاهد فيها  منكراً أو باطلاً؟ هل ترى فيها عذاباً؟ ولو كنت تبصر وبصرك يقدر على رؤية  الملائكة والله لرأيتهم يحفون بهذه الحلقة، أما ذكر الله تعالى لنا في  الملكوت الأعلى فهو أمر أكيد مقطوع به، إذ أخبر بذلك رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم.وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه  الآيات الثلاث، فهيا أتلو واستمعوا وتدبروا وتأملوا، ثم نأخذ في بيان  هدايتها عسى الله أن يهدينا.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَقَالَتِ  الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا  قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ  وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا  لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   *  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   *  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ  مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:64-66].               
**أخبار الصدق دلائل تنزيل القرآن من الله تعالى*

*                      يقول تعالى مخبراً عن اليهود الذين كانوا يساكنون الرسول والمؤمنين بهذه المدينة: (  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ  يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا  لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   *   وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   *   وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ  أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ  )[المائدة:64-66]،  هذا الكلام كلام من هذا؟ كلام الله، على من أنزله؟ على محمد عبده ورسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم. أين يوجد هذا الكلام الآن؟ موجود في كتاب الله. هل لله  من كتاب؟ أي نعم. ما اسمه؟ القرآن العظيم، به مائة وأربع عشرة سورة، هذه  السورة سورة المائدة المدنية من سور الكتاب الكريم والقرآن العظيم، هل يجوز  عقلاً إنكاره وتكذيبه؟ والله ما يجوز ذلك عقلاً، أينزل خالقك ورازقك وخالق  كل شيء في هذه الأرض من أجلك، أينزل كتابه وتجحده وتنكره من أجل أن تبقى  في الفواحش والأباطيل والمنكرات يا آدمي؟! كيف تنكر هذا؟ لقد أنكره بلايين  البشر؛ لأنهم عبدوا الشيطان فساقهم إلى مهاوي الشر والفساد فأنكروا الحق  وجحدوا به.                        * 

*سبب نسبة المقالة الكفرية إلى جميع اليهود*

*                      (وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  )[المائدة:64]،  تدرون من اليهود؟ هؤلاء هم بنو إسرائيل أولاد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم،  ويعرفون ببني إسرائيل، ثم لما زلت أقدامهم وسقطوا في الهاوية عرفوا  باليهود، وها هو ذا ربنا تعالى يحدثنا عنهم ويخبرنا عن حالهم؛ لنتعظ لنعتبر  لنطلب الكمال والسمو والنجاة من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، لا أن يقرأ هذا  الكتاب على الموتى، يقرأ على الأحياء أمثالكم؛ ليتدبروا ويتفهموا ويعلموا  ويعملوا فيكملوا ويسعدوا.**(وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  )[المائدة:64]، ماذا قالوا؟ قالوا: ( يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ  )[المائدة:64]، قالها فنحاص وغيره من شياطينهم: ( يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ  )[المائدة:64]،  يعني: ما ينفق علينا ولا يعطينا! شطحات الهاوين، وهل يوصف الله بهذا  الوصف؟ هل يصفه بهذا إلا كافر؟ وهم يدعون الإيمان ويدعون العلم، ويقولون:  الله بخيل وشحيح وما ينفق علينا ونحن نعاني الفقر والحاجة والجوع، قال هذا  بعض اليهود وطأطئوا رؤوسهم وما أنكروه ووافقوا من قال، فكلهم قالوه إذاً.*

*إذا  ظهر منكر في بلد من بلاد المسلمين فكل الذين سمعوا به وما أنكروه يعتبرون  فاعليه ومن أهله، فليس اليهود كلهم قالوا هذه المقالة، قالها فنحاص  وفلان وفلان من رؤسائهم، لكن سائرهم ما قالوا: هذا باطل وهذا منكر ولا تقل  مثل هذا، وتعالى الله عن البخل والشح. بل سكتوا، إذاً: فكلهم قالوا.                         * 

*الرد على اليهود وتنزيه الله تعالى عما نسبوه إليه سبحانه*

*                      ورد الله تعالى عليهم باطلهم وقال: ( غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  )[المائدة:64]، دعا عليهم فلن يفلحوا، غلت أيديهم ولا تجد أشح ولا أبخل من اليهود، وجرب، ( وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا  )[المائدة:64]،  أي: بسبب قولهم الباطل، قولهم: يد الله مغلولة، أو: الله شحيح وبخيل، هذه  الكلمة لعنوا بسببها، فمن اللاعن لهم؟ إنه الله تعالى الذي يقوى على طردهم  من ساحات الرحمة والخير إلى ساحات الشر والعذاب والبلاء، ( وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا  )[المائدة:64]، أي: بسبب قولهم الباطل الفاسد من الكذب على الله عز وجل، وهو وصف الله بما هو منزه عنه.**تأملوا: ( وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ  )[المائدة:64]، ماذا قال الله؟ ( غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  )[المائدة:64]، ثم ماذا؟ ( وَلُعِنُوا  )[المائدة:64]، بسبب ماذا؟ ( بِمَا قَالُوا  )[المائدة:64]، فكيف لا نفهم هذا الكلام؟!*

*ثم قال تعالى إضراباً عن تلك الأباطيل: ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ  )[المائدة:64]،  أنفق منذ أن خلق الخلق إلى اليوم ما لا يقادر قدره ولا يحصى عدده، ولا  يعرف أبداً، أنفاسناً هذه عطيته، طعامنا شرابنا لباسنا كل هذا إنفاق الله  عز وجل، ومع ذلك قالوا: يده مغلولة! ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ  )[المائدة:64]،  هذا يغنيه وهذا يفقره، لماذا؟ لأني عليم حكيم أتصرف بحسب العلم والحكمة،  أبتلي بالغناء وأبتلي بالفقر، وحاشاه تعالى أن يتصرف في شيء بدون علمه  وحكمته، ( وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ  )[الأنبياء:35]، ينفق كيف يشاء، وأخبر عنه نبيه ومصطفاه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ( يد الله سحاء الليل والنهار ).* 

*وقوله تعالى: ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ  )[المائدة:64]، إياك أن يخطر ببالك أن يدي الله كيدي المخلوقات، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، إذ قال: ( لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ  )[الشورى:11]، ومستحيل أن تكون يد الله مثل يد مخلوقاته.*

*وعندنا  أمثله للعامة ليفقهوا، نسأل الله ألا يؤاخذنا عليها، بل نسأله أن يثيبنا  عليها، فنقول: لا تعجب، فأنت تؤمن بالنملة، فإذا قلنا: للنملة يد فهل يد  النملة تشبه يدك؟ مستحيل هذا، إذاً: فصفات الله الذاتية كذاته لا تشبه صفات  مخلوقاته بحال من الأحوال.                         * 

*معنى قوله تعالى: (وليزيدن كثيراً منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغياناً وكفراً)*

*                      ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ  )[المائدة:64] هو جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  )[المائدة:64]،  الذي أنزل إليك يا رسولنا من القرآن من ربك لا يزيدهم إلا طغياناً وكفرا،  والمفروض أنه إذا سمع العبد آيات نزلت يقوى بها إيمانه وتزداد بها علومه  ومعارفه، لكن مع الأسف إذا نزلت كهذه يزدادون كفراً وطغياناً؛ لأن الله  لعنهم.**وتقدمت الآية الكريمة: ( وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ  )[المائدة:61]، كيف يسمعون من رسول الله هم والمؤمنون، فالمؤمنون يزيد إيمانهم وهم يزدادون كفراً؟ لأن الله لعنهم، فسدت عقولهم.*

*اسمع ما يخبر به تعالى: ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ  )[المائدة:64] يا رسولنا ( مِنْ رَبِّكَ  )[المائدة:64] من القرآن، لا يزيدهم إلا ( طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  )[المائدة:64]،  طغيان بالظلم والشر والفساد والكفر والجحود والإنكار؛ لأنهم فسدوا وهبطوا،  أصبحوا شر البرية، وإلا فالمفروض أن كل من يسمع القرآن يزداد إيمانه وشوقه  إلى ربه وإلى طاعته.                         * 


*معنى قوله تعالى: (وألقينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة)*

*                      ثالثاً: ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[المائدة:64]، مَنْ من رجال السياسة والعلم الحديث يردون علينا هذه؟ ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ  )[المائدة:64]، أي: بين أهل الكتاب، وهم اليهود والنصارى، ( الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[المائدة:64]، الآن تقول: كيف هذا واليهود مبجلون مكرمون عند النصارى يحبونهم ويوالونهم؟!* *الجواب  يا بصراء يا أهل العلم: أن النصارى فقدوا عقيدتهم، تحللوا وذابوا في  الماديات فما أصبح في قلوبهم ذاك الإيمان الذي يحملهم على بغض من قتلوا  إلههم وصلبوه، انتهى بيد اليهود، هم الذين أنشئوا وأوجدوا المذهب البلشفي  الشيوعي اللاديني: لا إله والحياة مادة، من طلع بهذه الفتنة؟ هل الأوربيون  قبل كل شيء أم لا؟ هجروا الكنائس تغني بها الطيور والحمام، فمن فعل بهم  هذه؟ فعلها اليهود حتى يسخروهم ويركبوا على ظهورهم ويسودوهم وهم حفنة من  البشر بالمكر والحيلة والخداع.*
*أما الذين ما زالوا مؤمنين فوالله ليحملن البغضاء والعداء لليهود إلى يوم القيامة، ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[المائدة:64]، فقولوا: صدق الله العظيم!* 

*قلت  لكم: صدق الله العظيم؛ فالعداوة والبغض والكره بين اليهود مع النصارى  والله لا تزال إلى يوم القيامة، فإن قلتم: ها نحن نشاهد النصارى في أمريكا  وفي كل مكان يودون اليهود ويحبونهم؟ فالجواب: إن الذين يودونهم تخلوا عن  عقيدتهم الصليبية وكفروا بها، ما أصبحوا يؤمنون بها، أما تعرفون الشيوعيين  والعلمانيين؟ هل يؤمنون بالله؟ لا.*
*إذاً: هؤلاء أصبحوا كالبهائم  سخرهم اليهود، هم الذين بهموهم بهذه المعتقدات وأصبحوا تحت أرجلهم، لو  تراجع النصارى من جديد إلى الصليبية والنصرانية الحقة والله لفعلوا العجب  باليهود، كانوا يقلونهم كالسمك في الزيت، ما يستطيع المسيحي أن ينظر إلى  اليهودي بعينيه؛ كيف ينظر إلى قاتل ربه؟! كيف يرضى عنه؟! ومن ثم هربوا إلى  بلاد العرب.*
*فقول ربنا: ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا  )[المائدة:64] الفاعل هو الله، ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[المائدة:64]، هذا تدبير الله في خلقه.                         * 


*معنى قوله تعالى: (كلما أوقدوا ناراً للحرب أطفأها الله)*

*                      ثم قال تعالى: ( كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:64]،  أين السياسيون؟ القرآن يخبرنا أن الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية والآتية  الذين وضعوا خيوطها ونسجوها هم اليهود، تسمعون بالحرب العالمية الأولى  والثانية، والثالثة أوشكت أو كادت، فمن الذين ينسجون خيوطها ويعدونها؟ هل  العرب أو الهند؟ إنهم اليهود، وإن شئتم حلفت لكم بالله، والذين لا بصيرة  لهم يتبعون ما يقول أهل الجهل والضلالات ويقلدونهم، والله ما أوقد اليهود  ناراً للحروب إلا أطفأها الله، إذاً: فهم الذين يقودون الحروب والله يطفئها  وينهيها، ( كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:64].                         * 

*معنى قوله تعالى: (ويسعون في الأرض فساداً)*

*                      ثانياً: ( وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  )[المائدة:64]،  يعملون الليل والنهار بمخططاتهم وبمعارفهم وكيدهم ومكرهم على إيقاع  البشرية في الفساد: الزنى، الربا، أندية اللواط، القمار، قل ما شئت، فأصابع  اليهود هي التي تدبر ذلك.**إن الحاكم الفرنسي أيام الاستعمار زارنا في  القرية منذ حوالي سبعين سنة أو ثمان وستين سنة، امرأته الفرنسية على وجهها  برقع أسود كالمرأة عندنا في المدينة، وإلى الآن في الجبال وفي الغابات  المرأة الأوروبية ثوبها إلى كعبها، فمن مسخهم حتى صارت المرأة نصف عريانة؟  تخطيط من هذا؟ هل تخطيط السادة رجال الكنسية؟ لا والله، إنهم اليهود، هذا  من الفساد الذين يسعون به، فلماذا يسعون في الأرض فساداً؟* 
*الجواب:  لأنهم يريدون أن يحكموا العالم، أن تعود مملكة بني إسرائيل في الشرق  والغرب، فكيف يصلون إليها وهم حفنة من بين البشر؟ يصلون إليها من طريق  إهباط البشرية وإنزالها إلى الحضيض، ويومها هم أصحاب العقول والآراء  والبصيرة يحكمون ويسودون.* 
*وكيف تهبط البشرية؟ تهبط بإفساد قلوبها،  وإفساد عقولها، عندما تساق إلى البهيمية، وتصبح لا هم لها إلا الزنا  والباطل والشر حينئذ يمكنهم أن يسودوا.* 
*فإن قلت: يا شيخ! دلل على  هذا وبرهن. قلت: هل أنشئوا دولة إسرائيل في فلسطين أم لا؟ فمتى أنشئوها؟ هل  في القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، متى؟ هل في أيام الدولة العثمانية في أنوارها  الساطعة في العالم، لا؟ بل لما مزقوا العقيدة وشتتوا القلوب، وشتتوا الأمة  ووطئوها بأقدامهم أنشئوا دولة إسرائيل.* 
*لو كان المسلمون كما كانوا  أيام كانوا سائدين وعابدين لله فهل سيستطيعون أن يظهروا حتى الظهور أو  يتكلموا، لما شاهدوا العالم الإسلامي تحت أقدام الاستعمار هبط وانتكس ونسي  ربه حينئذٍ أعلنوا عن دولة إسرائيل، والواقع يشهد: فهل استطاع العرب أن  يضربوهم ويخرجوهم في الأيام الأولى من فلسطين؟ ما استطاعوا، لأنهم أموات،  إنهم اليهود بخططهم وتعاليمهم ومكرهم وخداعهم، فلا إله إلا الله!                          

*

*
** معنى قوله تعالى: (والله  لا يحب المفسدين)                * *
                            وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  [المائدة:64]  للعقائد والآداب والأخلاق وللأموال ولكل شيء، هذا همهم، ويعقب الله على ذلك  فيقول:  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ  [المائدة:64]، الله يكره  اليهود لأنهم فسدوا، والله لا يحب المفسدين، ونحن -يا أهل القرآن- كيف  حالنا مع القرآن؟ هل أقمنا الصلاة؟ هل جبينا الزكاة وأمرنا بالمعروف ونهينا  عن المنكر؟ هل عبدنا الله بما شرع لنا وبين رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنا؟  هل تآخينا وتعاونا وتحاببنا؟ هل سمت أخلاقنا وارتوت آدابنا وأصبحنا  أنواراً تلوح في العالم؟ الجواب: لا.فالذين ينشئون المخامر لإنتاج الخمر هل  يفسدون أو يصلحون؟ والذين ينشئون دور القمار واللهو والباطل بين المسلمين  يفسدون أو يصلحون؟ جماعات التلصص والحيل والمكر في التجارة وغيرهم هل  يصلحون أو يفسدون؟ والذين ينشئون البنوك الربوية ويعلنون عنها ويتبجحون بها  هل يفسدون أو يصلحون؟ وقد يقول قائل: هذا كلام باطل يا شيخ، ما شأنك وهذا  الكلام؟ فالبنوك لها أثرها! وأقول: البنوك لها أثرها في ماذا؟ في الدولة  وبقائها وامتداد سلطانها، يا أبناء الإسلام! ويا رجالات الإيمان! البنوك  معناها ذبح الفضيلة، دفن الحسنة، تمزيق الصلات القلبية والروحانية، القضاء  على التلاقي والود والحب بين المسلمين، هذا تخطيط بني عمنا اليهود أعلم  الناس بهذه القضية، أهل القرية الإسلامية قبل أن توجد البنوك كان الذي عنده  مال يستقرضه أخوه فيقرضه، وأخوه رباني مؤمن صادق يأتي به في موعده الذي  وعده أن يرده إليه، ويفيض المال، فماذا نصنع؟ يقال: يا فلان، يا فلان!  تعالوا خذوا هذا المال وأنشئوا به حديقة من حدائق كذا، أو أنشئوا مصنعاً  ولو لنسج السجاجيد، وتتراحم الأمة. فقال اليهود: كيف نقطع هذا التراحم، كيف  نزيله فنتركهم أعداء لا يثق بعضهم ببعض ولا يعطي بعضهم لبعض؟ هذا السؤال  طرحه اليهود وألهمهم الشيطان وقال: أنشئوا لهم البنوك، ضع مالك لينمو لك  ويزيد وتأمن من خطفه ومن سرقته بين الناس، وإذا أردت أن تزرع أو تنشئ فخذ  من البنك بفائدة معلومة معروفة وأنشئ وأنشئ، فهذا -والله- إنه لمن خطط  اليهود، أما قال ربنا:  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  [المائدة:64]،  والله لا يحب المفسدين، اليهود مفسدون فالله لا يحبهم.     
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا واتقوا لكفرنا عنهم سيئاتهم ...)          * *
          الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا  [المائدة:65]، هذا باب الخير الإلهي مفتوح، ونحن أحق  بهذا لو عقلنا وعرفنا، اسمع ما يقول:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  آمَنُوا  [المائدة:65] مع عدائهم وحربهم؛ لأنهم ما زالوا عبيد الله ومن  مخلوقاته، لو أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا الإيمان الذي دعوا إليه: شهادة أن لا إله  إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله.ثانياً:  وَاتَّقَوْا  [المائدة:65]، اتقوا  عذاب ربهم وسخطه وغضبه عليهم وذلك بطاعته في السر والعلن.فماذا يعدهم  الله؟ يقول تعالى:  لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  [المائدة:65]،  جرائمهم لكذا ألف سنة كلها نمحوها، فهذا عطاء الله أم لا؟ على هذه الآية  -والله- آمن العديد من اليهود والنصارى. اسمع هذا الوعد الإلهي: يقول  تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:65]، أولاً،   وَاتَّقَوْا  [المائدة:65] ثانياً،  لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ  [المائدة:65]، إذاً: ما الذي  صرفهم عن الجنة؟ الكفر: عدم الإيمان، والفجور: عدم التقوى، وسر ذلك معروف  كالشمس؛ لأن المؤمن المتقي يزكي نفسه ويطهرها فتصبح أهلاً لأن ينزلها الله  في منازل الأبرار في الجنة دار المتقين، والذي كفر وجحد كيف يعبد الله،  والذي فجر وخرج عن طاعة الله كيف تكون نفسه؟ تكون منتنة عفنة مدساة مظلمة،  فهيهات هيهات أن تفتح لها أبواب السماء أو تدخل الجنة:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ  فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ  [الأعراف:40]، هل البعير يدخل في سم الإبرة؟  مستحيل، فصاحب النفس الخبيثة من جراء الشرك والمعاصي نفسه خبيثة، فمستحيل  أن تفتح لها أبواب الجنة.               

**شرح أعمال الحج          * *
          الآن نعيش مع حجاج بيت الله:هل تذكرون قول الرسول الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( من حج هذا البيت )، وهو يشير إليه، ( من حج هذا البيت  ولم يرفث ولم يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه )، هل يمكن أن نحفظ هذا  الحديث؟ يجب حفظه، لماذا نحفظ الأغاني والباطل والكذب ولا نحفظ عن الله  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ( من حج هذا البيت ولم يرفث ولم يفسق خرج من  ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه )، يمحى عنه كل ذنب أذنبه كيفما كان نوعه، ها هو الآن  أعطى لليهود أهل الكتاب:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا  وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ  جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ  [المائدة:65]، فهل نحرم نحن من هذا؟يقول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( من حج هذا البيت )، حجه: زاره على أنظمة وتعاليم بينها الله  ورسوله؛ لا أنه يحجه فقط كما يحب هو، وإليه تلك التعاليم: أولاً: الإحرام  والتجرد كأنه ذاهب إلى قبره، لا مخيط ولا محيط.ثانياً: كلمة: لبيك اللهم  لبيك، أجبتك يا من دعوتني، أجيبك مرة بعد مرة، إذ الله دعانا إلى بيته،  واقرءوا:  وَأَذِّنْ فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالًا وَعَلَى  كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ  [الحج:27].ثم دخولك مكة  وأنت مطأطئ رأسك إجلالاً وإكباراً لحرم الله وبيته، ونفسك وقلبك مع الله،  ولسانك تذكر به الله، وتطوف الطواف الشرعي كما بين رسول الله، تكون متطهراً  ليس منتقض الوضوء، وإن كنت ذا عذر تيممت، وإن استطعت أن يكون أول عملك  الطواف فافعل، تقف أمام الحجر الأسود وتقول: باسم الله والله أكبر، لا إله  إلا الله، وتوالي الذكر، وكلما مررت بالحجر الأسود إن أمكنك أن تقبله بفمك  فافعل، وإلا فإن استطعت أن تضع يدك عليه ثم تضعها على فيك فافعل، فإن لم  تستطع لكثرة الطائفين فتشير من بعيد. هذا الحجر الأسود هو يمين الله في  الأرض، كأنما بايعت الله، وقد روي: أنه نزل من الملكوت الأعلى من الجنة،  أليس أبونا آدم كان في الجنة هو وامرأته، ومن أهبطهما إلى الأرض، ومن بنى  لهما البيت؟ إنه الله تعالى بأمره لملائكته؛ حتى يذهب ذلك التألم النفسي  وتلك الوحشة من نفسيهما.هذا الطواف سبعة أشواط، فإن أمكن أنك تهرول ثلاثة  أشواط وتمشي في الأربعة الأخرى فافعل، لكن مع كثرة الحجاج غير ممكن، وهي  فضيلة من الفضائل، ولكن لا ننسى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رحم الله  امرءاً أراهم اليوم من نفسه قوة )، فالاضطباع رمز يشير إلى القوة، ليشعر  المؤمن بأنه قوي يستطيع أن يأخذ ويعطي، والهرولة كذلك إظهار للقوة؛ لأن  المشركين قبل فتح مكة في عمرة القضية في السنة السابعة قالوا: إذا رأينا  ضعفاً في محمد ورجاله فسننكب عليهم وندمرهم. فأعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال في بيانه الرسمي لرجاله: ( رحم الله امرءاً أراهم اليوم من نفسه  قوة ) فشرعت السرعة في الثلاثة الأشواط الأولى.وبعد ختام الأشواط السبعة  صلاة ركعتين خلف مقام إبراهيم، هذا المقام الذي كان إبراهيم يقوم عليه  ويواصل بناء الكعبة، وإسماعيل يناوله الحجارة والطين، هذا الحجر ساخت فيه  قدما إبراهيم آية من آيات الله، حجر من جبل أبي قبيس تسيخ فيه الرجل؟ أي  نعم، آيات الله عز وجل، أما قال تعالى:  فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا  [آل عمران:97]، وتخلد هذه  القدم إلى اليوم باقية إلى يوم القيامة، ما استطاع اليهود ولا العالم ولا  الشيوعية التي تحطمت أن تأخذه، فمن حفظه؟ إنه الله جل جلاله.إذاً: صلاة  ركعتين خلف المقام تقرأ في الأولى بالفاتحة و قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا  الْكَافِرُونَ  [الكافرون:1]، وفي الثانية بالفاتحة و قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ  أَحَدٌ  [الإخلاص:1]، وادع بما شئت، فإذا فرغت من الركعتين تخرج إلى السعي،  وابدأ بالصفا؛ لأن الله قال:  إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ   [البقرة:158]، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( نبدأ بما بدأ الله به )،  لا تعكس، ابدأ بالصفا وانته بالمروة، سبعة أشواط وأنت تذكر الله وتدعو طيلة  ما أنت هناك، وإن تعبت فاصمت واسكت.واحذر أن تقول كلمة سوء أو تنظر نظرة  سوء، فإذا فرغت من السعي وكنت محرماً بالعمرة فاخرج إلى ما وراء المسعى  وحلق شعرك أو قصه، وإن كنت مفرداً أو قارناً فابق على ما أنت عليه، اذهب  إلى بيتك فاسترح أو إلى المسجد وأنت تلبي؛ لأنك قارن أو مفرد، كلما أتيحت  الفرصة قلت: لبيك اللهم لبيك.إذاً: إن كنت متمتعاً حلقت أو قصرت ولبست  لباسك وتمتعت بالطيب وغيره؛ لأنك متمتع، فإذا جاء يوم الثامن من شهر ذي  الحجة فالمفردون على إحرامهم والقارنون كذلك، والمتمتعون يغتسلون ويتجردون،  ويلبي الجميع بالحج: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً، ثم ينطلقون إلى منى، فيصلون  الصلوات الخمس، وهي انتقال من مكة والزحام فيبيتون هذه الليلة يستريحون، ثم  يصلون الصبح يوم التاسع يوم عرفة ويفيضون إلى عرفة ماشين أو راكبين،  يدخلون عرفة، وما عرفة هذه؟ قيل: تعارف آدم وحواء فيها، وتسمى عرفات بالجمع  أيضاً، لما هبط آدم من علياء من الجنة، لو طارت طائرتك ألف سنة ما تصل،  سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة عام وأنت طائر، لكن قول الرب: كن فيكن، آدم في جهة  وحواء في جهة والتقيا هناك وتعارفا. هذه عرفات، يومها من أعظم الأيام عند  الله، يومها يتجلى فيه الرب عز وجل ويقول لملائكته: انظروا إلى عبيدي أتوني  شعثاً غبراً ويغفر لهم، يوم هذا من أفضل الأيام: يوم عرفة، ترى عبيد الله  وإماءه مهللين مكبرين داعين صارخين بالبكاء والدعاء والذكر طول اليوم من  الزوال إلى ما بعد غروب الشمس وهم وقوف يستمطرون رحمة الله عز وجل، فأكثروا  فيه من الدعاء بالخير، فالله يستجيب دعوة العبد ما لم يدع بشر أو قطيعة  رحم.هذا اليوم وقف فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الزوال إلى أن غابت  الشمس وغربت وهو واقف، وجبل الرحمة لا تعلوا فوقه ولا تقلدوا العوام  والجهال، فالرسول وقف تحته، المهم أن نقف ذاكرين باكين خاشعين، وأنبه إلى  أن أهل الجهل -والشياطين تقودهم- يأتون بآلات التصوير فيصورون هناك، ألا  لعنة الله عليهم، ألا لعنة الله عليهم! إذ قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  لعن الله المصورين )، فلا تسمحوا لهم. ‏               
** تحذير الحجيج من التدخين                * *
                           وأنبه أيضاً إلى أنكم يا حجاج بيت الله من الليلة لا  تدخنوا، من في جيبه علبة تدخين يمزقها عند باب المسجد ويرميها في القمامة،  لأنكم تريدون أن تغفر ذنوبكم، والشرط معروف: ما لم يفسق أو يرفث، ومن الفسق  -والله العظيم- التدخين، إي والله، التدخين خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله،  أتؤذي الملائكة؟ تنفخ في وجه الملك عن يمينك وعن شمالك النار المنتنة؟ أي  أذى أكبر من هذا الأذى؟ والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أكل ثوماً  أو بصلاً أو كراثاً فلا يقربن مسجدنا )، لم يا رسول الله؟! قال: ( إن  الملائكة تتأذى مما يتأذى منه بنو آدم )، تنفخ الرائحة الكريهة في وجه  المؤمنين، من يجيز هذا، من يقول: هو جائز؟ آلله أذن فيه ورسوله؟إنما أذن  فيه اليهود، لو بحثتم في التاريخ -وإن قلتم: في بلغاريا أو في البرتغال-  لوجدتم أصابع اليهودية. فالمؤمن طاهر نقي، فكيف يعفن فمه ورائحته؟ فالشاهد  عندنا أنه إذا أحرمت فلا تدخن وإلا فسوف تعود كما جئت، وعندنا دليل: إذا  رجع الحاج فأصبح يفعل ما كان يفعله من الباطل والمنكر فتلك آية أن ذنوبهم  لم تغفر، والله العظيم! ما غسلت روحه ولا طابت ولا زكت، فلهذا عاد إلى  الذنب، وإذا حج حجاً قبله الله فإنه والله يعود إلى بلاده فتجد الناس  يقولون: هذا سيدي الحاج، الحاج ما يكذب، الحاج ما يسرق، الحاج ما يترك  صلاة. هذا أيام كانوا يحجون وينفقون الأيام والليالي، يرجع الحاج مستقيماً  آمناً مطمئناً، والله إنه ليشار إليه بالأصبع، أما الذي يدخن في بيت الله  ومسجد رسول الله ويعبث فإنه والله يعود وذنوبه كما هي، فلا تدخين إلى يوم  القيامة. وإن قلتم: ولم يا شيخ؟! قلت: صلاتكم مشكوك في صحتها، فالصحابة  الكرام كانوا يتوضئون مما مست النار، وما صلى الرسول صلاة إلا توضأ فيها،  وما زالت الكراهة قائمة، فمن استطاع أن يتوضأ عندما يأكل اللحم أو الطعام  فليفعل، فهو مستحب.فكيف إذاً بالذي يدخل النار في جوفه، كيف تصح صلاته؟ أما  ينتقض وضوؤه؟ لقد جهلونا وفعلوا فينا الأعاجيب، ولكن رزقنا الله أهل العلم  فعلمونا وبصرونا فعرفنا أن التدخين رذيلة من رذائل الشياطين وعبث وسخرية  وإفساد للمال والعياذ بالله تعالى.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله  وصحبه أجمعين.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (25)  
الحلقة (337)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (31)  


لما أرسل الله سبحانه وتعالى نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم برسالة  الإسلام، فقدمها صلوات الله وسلامه عليه للعالم بأسره صافية نقية، ليخرج  بها الناس من ظلمات الكفر واتباع الديانات المحرفة إلى نور التوحيد القويم،  لما كان ذلك أعرض أكثر أهل الكتب من يهود ونصارى عن قبول الحق، فأخبر الله  عنهم أنهم لو آمنوا لكفر عنهم ما سبق من أفعالهم المشينة في حقه وحق رسله،  ولو أنهم اتبعوا ما تدعو إليه التوراة والإنجيل للزمهم أن يؤمنوا بالقرآن  المذكور فيها، ويتبعوا الرسول النبي الأمي الذي بشرت به.              
**مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة          * *
         الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما  بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.ثم  أما بعد:أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات!  إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب  الله عز وجل القرآن العظيم؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: ( ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )، لذا  ندرس كتاب الله.
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع  هذه الآيات الثلاث: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا  بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ  كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ    *  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   *   وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ  أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:64-66].
اعلموا أن هذا كلام الله لا كلام أحد سواه،  أنزله على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو ضمن كتاب كريم موجود في  اللوح المحفوظ:  بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ  *  فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ   [البروج:21-22]، هذا الكلام الإلهي اجتمعنا من أجل أن نتدارسه، فهيا بنا  نتدارس.              


** سعة رحمة الله تعالى الشاملة لأهل الكتاب حال دخولهم الإسلام                * *
                           والآن فتح باب جديد؛ لأن ربنا رءوف رحيم، والعبيد كلهم  عبيده، خذوا هذه القاعدة: كل البشر أولاد آدم نساءً ورجالاً في أي عصر في  أي بلد، كلهم نسبتهم إلى الله لا تتبدل، فهم عبيده، يرحم من يستحق الرحمة  ويعذب من يستوجب العذاب.فكلهم عبيد لله وهو سيدهم ومالكهم، فمن أطاع السيد  ومشى على منهاجه أنجحه وفوزه وأدخله دار النعيم، ومن أعرض أو تكبر أو عبث  بعقله وترك طاعة سيده تعرض للعذاب والبلاء والفتنة في الدنيا والآخرة.واسمع  ما يقول ربنا تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:65]، وهم  اليهود والنصارى،  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا  [المائدة:65]،  صدقوا بوجود الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، آمنوا بما أخبر به تعالى  من الغيب والشهادة، آمنوا بكتبه ورسله، آمنوا بلقائه، آمنوا بالعالم  الثاني، بالنعيم والعذاب المهين، إيمان راسخ في قلوبهم، لو أنهم آمنوا  أولاً  وَاتَّقَوْا  [المائدة:65] ثانياً، اتقوا ماذا؟ اتقوا غضب الله  وعذابه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، قال صوموا فنصوم، قال: حجوا فنحج، قال: ناموا  فننام، هذه هي الطاعة، وبهذه الطاعة يتقى عذاب الله وسخطه.  وَلَوْ أَنَّ  أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  [المائدة:65] يهوداً ونصارى  آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا   [المائدة:65]، فالجزاء ما هو؟  لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ  [المائدة:65]، نمحو كل ما  ارتكبوا من الذنوب والآثام والمساوئ، وندخلهم جنات النعيم.ما هو السبب؟  السبب هو: أن عبداً يزكي نفسه ويطهرها فتصبح كأنفس الملائكة هذا الذي يدخله  الله دار السلام، والذي يخبث نفسه ويلوثها بالذنوب والأوضار والآثام ينزل  إلى الدركات السفلى في عالم الشقاء في النار دار البوار، هذا هو السر،  آمنوا واتقوا، زكت نفوسهم، طابت أرواحهم وطهرت، فماذا يفعل بهم؟   وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ  [المائدة:65]، ومن لم يؤمن أو  آمن ولم يتق فنفسه خبيثة منتنة، ما هي متأهلة للعروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى  ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار.وإليكم آية حتى لا تنخدع وتجهل، اسمع هذا البيان:  يقول الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه في سورة الأعراف بين الأنفال والأنعام من  كتاب الله القرآن العظيم، يقول:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا  يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ   [الأعراف:40]، حتى يدخل البعير في عين الإبرة، مستحيل هذا، مستحيل أن صاحب  الروح الخبيثة يدخل دار السلام، ويواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء  والصالحين، هذا حكم الله.اسمع ما يقول تعالى لأعدائه الكافرين به المحاربين  لرسالته ورسوله، يقول:  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا  وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  [المائدة:65]، محوناها  وأدخلناهم جنات النعيم؛ لأنهم عبيدنا، فإذا آمنوا واتقوا محي ذلك عنهم،  فإذا طابوا وطهروا فأين ينزلون؟ في دار السلام.ومن سورة النساء يقول تعالى:   وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ  [النساء:69]؛ لأن طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول  تزكية للنفس، بم تزكو النفس يا عباد الله؟ هل بالماء والصابون؟ تزكو  بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال مع بعد عن المدسيات والمخبثات من الشرك والكفر  والذنوب والمعاصي. هذه مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية تتجلى في هذه الآية:  وَلَوْ  أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   [المائدة:65].وأيما مؤمن يؤمن ويقوي إيمانه ويتقي ربه ولو بعد الظلم والشرك  والباطل والكفر فإن الله عز وجل يغفر سيئاته ويدخله جنات النعيم، هذه بشرى  عظيمة أم لا؟ بكم تشترونها؟ بملء الأرض ذهباً.  وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ   [المائدة:65]، غطيناها،  وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ   [المائدة:65]، فهذا الخبر ينفع كل إنسان على وجه الأرض، وإنما بدأ بأهل  الكتاب لأنهم حرب على الله ورسوله، ومع هذا لو آمنوا واتقوا لما بالى  بكفرهم وحربهم ولا عنادهم ولا قتلهم الأنبياء؛ لأن الإيمان والعمل الصالح  يغسل النفس ويطيبها فتصبح كأرواح الملائكة، فأين تنزل؟ في الملكوت الأعلى.      
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ...)** 
          ثم يقول تعالى أيضاً:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ  وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [المائدة:66]،  التوراة: كتاب اليهود، والإنجيل: كتاب النصارى،  وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  [المائدة:66] كتاب البشرية القرآن الكريم. وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ  [المائدة:66] كيف أقاموها؟ عملوا بما  تدعو إليه وتأمر به وتنهى عنه من الشرائع والآداب والأحكام، وأقاموا  الإنجيل فطبقوا ما فيه وعملوا بما يحمله من الهدى للبشرية؛ لأنه كتاب الله،  وآمنوا بما أنزل إليهم من ربهم، ألا وهو القرآن الكريم، لو فعلوا هكذا   لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ  [المائدة:66]،  وهذا فيه دليل على أن رؤساءهم يخبثون ويضللون ويمكرون من أجل المال، من أجل  الدينار والدرهم، رؤساء اليهود والنصارى يحولون بين الناس وبين الدخول في  الإسلام، لماذا؟ هل لأنهم يعرفون أن الإسلام ليس بحق؟ والله إنهم ليعرفون  أنه حق أكثر مما يعرفون أنفسهم، ولكن يقفون في وجه تلك الأمم والشعوب حتى  لا يبقوا فارغي الأيدي لا سلطان ولا مال. فقال تعالى:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ  أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ  [المائدة:66] -أي: من القرآن- لأغناهم الله حتى يأكلوا من فوقهم  ومن تحت أرجلهم، يرفع رأسه فيجد العنب والتمر والتفاح والبرتقال، ولأكلوا  من تحت أرجلهم أنواع الخضروات والحبوب. 
وهذا نقوله لأنفسنا: لو أن المؤمنين  أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل، نعم آمنا بهما، وأقاموا ما أنزل إليهم من ربهم  من القرآن الكريم، والله لو أن أهل إقليم أو بلد يقيمون القرآن كما أنزله  الله، فيحلون ما أحل، ويحرمون ما حرم، ويؤدون ما طلب، ويثبتون ويصبرون على  حب الله ورسوله والمؤمنين؛ والله لأغناهم الله ولما ما بقي بينهم فقير،  فكيف يا هذا؟ كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يربط بطنه بالحجر من الجوع،  واشتد البؤس والفقر، وما هي إلا سنوات حتى أصبحوا يوزعون المال هنا بالدرهم  والدينار في الثوب، جاء العباس وأخذ يجمع الذهب وملأ ثوبه فما استطاع أن  يقوم به، فنظر إلى رسول الله كأنه يريده أن يحمله عليه فقال: لا، لا نحمله  عليك.
 ثلاثة قرون لم تعرف الدنيا أسعد ولا أكمل ولا أغنى من أمة الإسلام،  ثلاثمائة سنة، ولكن ما أقمنا التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، فلهذا هذا الوعد  مازال:  وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا  أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ   [المائدة:66]، يوم كانت تنزل هذه الآيات كان الفقر يمزق العالم الأوربي  وعالم اليهود والنصارى، والتاريخ يدلكم على ذلك.
إذاً: هذا الوعد مفتوح إلى  يوم القيامة، لو أن المسلمين اجتمعوا على كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم في شجاعة، في صدق وإخلاص، والله ما هي إلا سنوات وإذا هم من أغنى  الخلق، ولكن ما أقمنا القرآن.قال تعالى:  مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ   [المائدة:66]، معتدلة، أفراد من النصارى ومن اليهود، عدد اليهود قليل جداً،  أما عدد المسلمين والنصارى فبالملايين في قرون عديدة،  وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ  سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ  [المائدة:66]، كثير من اليهود والنصارى قبح عملهم  وساء وبطل؛ فهم على الشرك والخداع والمكر والباطل، هذا كلام من؟ كلام الله  عز وجل.               

**قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير          * *
          ‏               
** هداية الآيات                * *
                           اسمعوا هذه الهدايات من الآيات، وتأملوا ما درسناه.قال  المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات:من هداية  الآيات: أولاً: قبح وصف الله تعالى بما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله ] وعظمته  قبيح، والدليل من الآية:  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ   [المائدة:64] فرد الله عليهم ولعنهم، فوصف الله بما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله  قبيح من أشد القبح، والدليل هذه الآية نفسها، لما قالت اليهود:  يَدُ  اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ [المائدة:64] هل رضي الله بهذا الكذب؟ ماذا قال؟   غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ  [المائدة:64].[ ثانياً: ثبوت صفة اليدين لله تعالى ووجوب الإِيمان بها على  مراد الله تعالى، وعلى ما يليق بجلاله وكماله ]، لا تقل: لا، أيخبر تعالى  عن نفسه وتقول: لا؟! هذا مبدأ اعتقنه الضلال لينزعوا من قلوب المؤمنين  مهابة الله وعظمته وحبه أبداً، بلغ بهم الحد إلى أنك لو ترفع يديك إلى  السماء تقول: الله لقطعوا يدك، يقولون: الله لا فوق ولا تحت ولا يمين ولا  شمال، إذاً: أين الله؟ والله يخبر عن نفسه:  الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  اسْتَوَى [طه:5]، ويحمل رسوله من هنا إلى الملكوت الأعلى إلى مستوى كلمه  الله كفاحاً، فإذا أثبت الله صفة لنفسه فيجب أن تؤمن بها وعقلك لا قيمة له،  فقط لا تشبها بصفات المخلوقات، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً:  بَلْ  يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ [المائدة:64]،  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ  الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [الملك:1]، وقال لإبليس:  مَا  مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ [ص:75]، وأخبرنا رسول  الله أن آدم خلقه الله بيده ونفخ فيه من روحه، فقط أثبت لله ما أثبته لنفسه  أو أثبته له رسوله، ولا تحاول أن تفهم؛ لأنك عاجز ما تستطيع، فقل: آمنت  بالله.. آمنت بالله.
وبينا للعوام حتى يفهموا المعنى، ونسأل الله أن لا  يؤاخذنا، قلنا: ليس شرطاً أن تكون يد الله كيد الخلق أبداً، ولا يخطر ببال  المؤمن، فالله خالق وهؤلاء مخلوقون فهل يكونون كربهم؟ مستحيل، وضربنا  مثلاً: هل تعرفون أن للنملة عيناً تبصر بها؟ هل عين النملة كعين البقرة  والبعير؟ شتان ما بين السماء والأرض.
إذاً: فصفات الله تعالى كاليد والقدم  والضحك والغضب كل هذه الصفات أثبتها على وجه يليق به تعالى، أما أن تشبه  المخلوقات به تعالى فهو قد قال:  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ  السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ [الشورى:11]، وهل المخلوقات التي خلقها تكون شبيهة  به؟ هذا الكرسي هل يكون مثل النجار في عقله ومعارفه وقدرته؟ مستحيل. إذاً:  نؤمن بصفات الله ولا نؤول ولا نحرف ولا نعطل أبداً، حتى يبقى حبنا وتعظيمنا  لله كما هو.ومكرة اليهود والمجوس والنصارى منعوا الناس من الإيمان بصفات  الله، حتى زالت مهابة الله من قلوبهم، فلا بد من إثبات صفة اليدين لله  تعالى ووجوب الإيمان بها على مراد الله تعالى وعلى ما يليق بجلال الله  وكماله.
[ ثالثاً: تقرير ما هو موجود بين اليهود والنصارى من عداوة وبغضاء،  وهو من تدبير الله تعالى ]، هو الذي أوجد بينهم العداوة والبغضاء، أليس  كذلك؟ من أين أخذنا هذا من الآية؟ من قوله تعالى:  وَأَلْقَيْنَا  بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  [المائدة:64].[ رابعاً: سعي اليهود الدائم في الفساد في الأرض، فقد ضربوا  البشرية بالمذهب المادي الإلحادي الشيوعي، وضربوها أيضاً بالإباحية ومكائد  الماسونية ]،  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا [المائدة:64]، كيف يسعون  فساداً؟ بالشيوعية بالمبادئ العلمانية، والآن حولوها إلى الاشتراكية، هذا  -والله- من صنيعهم.[ خامساً: وعد الله لأهل الكتاب على ما كانوا عليه ] من  الكفر والضلال [ لو آمنوا واتقوا لأدخلهم الجنة ]. وعد الله لأهل الكتاب من  اليهود والنصارى على ما كانوا عليه من الكفر والظلم والشر والفساد، لو  آمنوا واتقوا لأدخلهم جنات النعيم، يؤمنون بماذا؟ بالله رباً وإلهاً وبمحمد  رسولاً والقرآن تنزيلاً وبالإسلام شريعة وقانوناً.[ سادساً: وعده تعالى  لأهل الكتاب ببسط الرزق وسعته لو أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم  من ربهم، أي: لو أنهم أخذوا بما في التوراة والإنجيل من دعوتهم إلى الإيمان  بالنبي الأمي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدخول في الإسلام لحصل لهم ذلك كما حصل  للمسلمين طيلة ثلاثة قرون وزيادة، وما زال العرض كما هو لكل الأمم والشعوب  ]، ما من شعب أو أمة تريد أن يغنيها الله ويدفق عليها المال فلتؤمن حق  الإيمان ولتقم القرآن، والله ما هي إلا سنيات والمال مبعثر هنا وهناك، هل  فهم المسلمون هذا؟ اللهم علمنا وإياهم، متى نعلم هذا يا أبناء الإسلام؟      
**مقترح عملي للعودة إلى الله تعالى          * *
          نعود إلى المخطط العجيب الذي عرضناه على العلماء والحكام، ألا  وهو أن نلتزم ونحن صادقون بأن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا التي بنيناها في مدننا  وقرانا، في الجبال والسهول، إذا دقت الساعة السادسة يقف العمل، سواء كان  مكينة أو مصنعاً أو متجراً أو مكتباً، يقف العمل وباسم الله نتوضأ ونحمل  نساءنا وأطفالنا إلى بيت ربنا، نصلي المغرب كما صلينا، ونجلس هكذا: النساء  وراء الستارة والرجال دونهن، ويجلس لنا عالم رباني، فليلة آية من كتاب الله  نحفظها، ونتغنى بها حتى تحفظ، ونشرحها ونفهم مراد الله منها، وكلنا عزم  على أن نطبق ونعمل، وليلة ثانية حديث من أحاديث الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  الصحيحة نحفظه ونعلم ونعمل، يوماً آية ويوماً حديثاً، في أربعين يوماً  يتغير وضع تلك القرية، وفي عام واحد والله ما يبقى زانٍ ولا لوطي ولا كاذب  ولا فاجر ولا خائن ولا شحيح ولا بخيل ولا مبغض ولا معادٍ أبداً، كأنهم أسرة  واحدة، سنة الله لا تتبدل، الطعام يشبع والماء يروي والحديد يقطع والنار  تحرق، والكتاب والحكمة يزكيان النفوس ويطهران القلوب، وإذا زكت النفوس  وطهرت القلوب هل يبقى خبث أو شر أو فساد أو شح أو بخل بين المؤمنين؟ والله  ليفيضن المال عليهم، المال الذي ينفق الآن بالتبذير أضعاف من هم محتاجون  إليه، وفوق ذلك لو رفعنا أيدينا إلى الله على أن يزيل الجبال لأزالها، لأنه  تحققت ولايتنا لله، هل هناك طريق غير هذا؟ والله لا وجود له، نبقى هكذا:  من استقام نجا من عذاب الله، ومن اعوج فإلى عذاب الله، ما هناك حيلة. كتبنا  كتاباً مفتوحاً إلى العلماء والحكام فما سمعنا أن عالماً واحداً قدمه إلى  حاكم، ولا قال به في قرية ولا في جماعة، وضعنا (كتاب المسجد وبيت المسلم)،  قلنا: يا أيها المسلمون! مادام هذا الضعف فاجتمعوا على كتاب الله في بيوت  الله، في بيوتكم بعد صلاة العشاء اجتمع أنت وامرأتك وأولادك وأمك واقرءوا  آية أو حديثاً، في أربعين يوماً ما يبقى تلفاز ولا رقص ولا الأغاني ولا  تكالب على الشهوات أبداً، فما وجدنا استجابة، لعل اليهود سحرونا، نخشى من  ذلك لأنا نأكل من طعامهم ومن زيوتهم، فلعلهم سحرونا، وإلا فكيف نصرخ ونقول:  والله لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يجلس في بيته وعاهرة أمامه تمد يديها  وتضحك، والله لا يجوز، الأغاني والمزامير والصور هكذا في بيوت المؤمنين فهل  تبقى فيها الملائكة؟ والله لن تبقى ولن يحل إلا الشياطين محلها، ومن ثم  ظهر الزنا واللواط والجرائم والموبقات، إنها صنائع اليهود، سعي اليهود  بالفساد، ومددنا أعناقنا نحن، فمتى نفيق؟ أمرنا إلى الله.وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.               

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (26)  
الحلقة (338)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (32)  


 الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن   نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة  الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث،  وإليكم تلاوتها فتأملوا وتدبروا وتفكروا؛  لتلوح أنوارها في قلوبكم، وتنتقل  إلى أسماعكم وأبصاركم وألسنتكم، وهذا نور  الله عز وجل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ  )[المائدة:67]، وفي قراءة سبعية: (فما بلغت رسالاته) ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   *    قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا   التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ   وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا   فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[المائدة:67-69]. 
بشراكم   أيها المؤمنون، فهل أنتم تتدبرون أم لا؟ وما معنى التدبر؟ أن ترجع إلى   الآية من أولها وتعود إلى آخرها. اسمع ما يقول الحق عز وجل وهو يخاطب رسوله   ومصطفاه نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ   مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   *  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  )[المائدة:67-68] قل يا رسولنا: (   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا   التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  )[المائدة:68] ألا وهو القرآن، ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  )[المائدة:68]، إذاً: ( فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ   وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا   فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[المائدة:68-69].
هذه   مائدة الله عز وجل فتعالوا يا بني الناس لتطعموا وتسعدوا، فقالوا: نحن   شباع ما نريد. فابقوا على ما أنتم عليه حتى النقلة إلى عالم الشقاء والخلد   فيه أبداً، والعياذ بالله تعالى، لقد أعذر الله بهذا العطاء الإلهي.
هيا أشرح لكم شيئاً فشيئاً: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ   )[المائدة:67]،  من الذي نادى رسول الله؟ الله جل جلاله، سبحان الله! هل  الله ينادي رسوله؟  أي نعم، من هذا الرسول؟ إنه الأفخم الأعظم، الرسول  الكامل في الرسالة  والعظمة، وهذا النداء الثاني في القرآن من نداء الله  لنبيه بعنوان الرسالة:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ  )[المائدة:67]، وناداه بعنوان النبوة عدة مرات: ( يا أيها النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  )[الطلاق:1]، ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ  )[التحريم:1] في عدة نداءات، أما بعنوان الرسالة فناداه مرتين: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ  )[المائدة:67]، معناه: الرسول الأفخم الأعظم الصادق الحق، ناداه ليقول له: ( بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  )[المائدة:67]. 
وقد   تعلمنا نحن -والحمد لله- أن الله تعالى لا ينادينا إلا ليأمرنا بما   يسعدنا، أو لينهانا عما يشقينا، أو ليبشرنا بما يزيد في صالحاتنا، أو   ينذرنا لنبتعد من مهلكات الحياة والمشقيات لنا، أو ليعلمنا.                       
إبطال كذب المفترين على رسول الله كتمان الوحي

                      وها هو تعالى الآن ينادي رسوله يأمره، ماذا قال له: ( بَلِّغْ  )[المائدة:67]، يبلغ ماذا؟ ما الذي يبلغه؟ قال: ( بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   )[المائدة:67]،  أي: هذا القرآن الكريم، وما يحمل من الشرائع والأحكام  والآداب، ولا تكتم  كلمة واحدة ولا جملة واحدة، ولا أمراً واحداً ولا  نهياً، ( بَلِّغْ   )[المائدة:67]،  والسورة مدنية، والمدينة دار الهجرة ليست كدار الرسول في  مكة، كان يعيش  بين أعمامه، فمن يقوى على أن ينال منه؟ لكن لما جاء إلى  المدينة وفيها  اليهود عليهم لعائن الله، وفيها النفاق فالموقف موقف صعب،  قد (حمله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الخوف على أن يكتم بعض الشيء، فقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ  )[المائدة:67]، فلهذا من ظن أو وسوس له الشيطان أو كان من أهل الباطل فقال: الرسول كتم شيئاً؛ فلتضربه بهذه العصا القرآنية
  والله ما كتم كلمة، كيفما كانت الظروف، والهابطون قالوا: كتم ولاية علي   وخلافته! فأين يذهب بعقول البشر؟ يذهب بها إلى المحطات، إلى المزابل   والمراقص؛ لأن الشياطين هي التي تحتضنها وتقودها إلى الهاوية، تقول الصديقة  أم المؤمنين عائشة حبيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو كان في إمكان  الرسول أن يكتم شيئاً لكتم ( عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى  )[عبس:1]، وهذا لوم وعتاب له وما كتمه: ( عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى   *  أَنْ جَاءَهُ الأَعْمَى   *  وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى   *  أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى  )[عبس:1-4]، لو كان يمكن للرسول أن يكتم شيئاً لكتم قضية زيد مولاه.                         

معنى قوله تعالى: (والله يعصمك من الناس)

                      إذاً: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ   مِنَ النَّاسِ  )[المائدة:67]، لا تبال باليهود ولا بالمنافقين ولا بالمشركين ولا بالجن ولا بالإنس، الله تولى عصمتك وحفظك. 
هنا  روى مسلم عن عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها، ورددوا جملة (رضي الله عنها)  لتغيظوا المنافقين والكافرين، قالت رضي الله عنها: (  سهر رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم مقدمه المدينة ليلة فقال: ليت رجلاً  صالحاً من أصحابي  يحرسني الليلة. قالت: فبينما كذلك سمعنا خشخشة سلاح فقال:  من هذا؟ قال:  سعد بن أبي وقاص. فقال له: ما جاء بك؟ فقال:  وقع في نفسي خوف على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجئت أحرسه. فدعا له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ثم انصرف ونزلت هذه الآية )، فما هناك حاجة إلى أن تبيت بسلاحك، عد  إلى بيتك، أعطاه الضمان مولاه أم لا؟ ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  )[المائدة:67]، والله لو اجتمع البشر كلهم على أن يؤذوه ما استطاعوا بعد هذا الوعد الإلهي: ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  )[المائدة:67]. 
والتعليل: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   )[المائدة:67] أبداً لأن يؤذوك ويضروك ويقتلوك، كما لا يهديهم إلى الكمال  أيضاً والإصلاح ماداموا معرضين وكافرين.                          

تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل ...)


                  ثم قال له: ( قُلْ  )[المائدة:68] يا رسولنا أيها المبلغ عنا، قل في صراحة ووضوح: ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  )[المائدة:68]، من هم أهل الكتاب؟ اليهود بنو عمنا، وكذلك النصارى. 
 ‏                       
التزكية لا تتوقف على العنصر والسلالة
  وبعض الأبناء يقولون: كيف يقول الشيخ: بنو عمنا! وأقول: أليسوا أولاد   إسحاق بن يعقوب؟ ألسنا أولاد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم؟ فهم بنو عمنا، ليس شرطاً   إذا كانوا بنو عمنا أن يدخلوا الجنة معنا، الجنة ورضوان الله نصيب من زكت   نفسه وطابت وطهرت، كن ابن من شئت، إذا زكت نفسك وطابت وطهرت بأدوات  التطهير  والتزكية والإيمان والتقوى فأبشر برضوان الله وجواره في دار  السلام، وإن  كنت من كنت، وإذا خبثت النفس وتدست وتعفنت بأوضار الشرك  والمعاصي فكن أيضاً  ابن من شئت وأبا من شئت فالمصير معروف، وحكم الله الذي  صدر في هذه القضية  محفوظ عند المؤمنين والمؤمنات من أهل هذه الحلقة فقط،  ما سمعنا هذا عند  الآخرين، وهو قول ربنا تعالى: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10]، كن ابن من شئت، هل كنعان بن نوح نفعته هذه البنوة؟ ماذا قال الله لما قال نوح عليه السلام: ( إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ   *  قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ  )[هود:45-46].
إبراهيم   الخليل عليه السلام في عرصات القيامة يقول: يا رب! لقد وعدتني أن لا   تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار، فأي خزي أعظم من هذا؟ فيقول   له الجبار تعالى: انظر تحت قدميك. فإذا بأبيه آزر  في صورة ضبع ملطخ  بالدماء والقيوح، ما إن ينظر إليه حتى تشمئز نفسه وينقبض  ويقول: سحقاً  سحقاً! فيؤخذ من قوائمه الأربع ويلقى في أتون الجحيم، فهل  نفعه ابنه؟
وأبو  القاسم سيد الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم أول من يدخل  الجنة، أول من تنشق  عنه الأرض، عاد من مكة فمر بقبر أمه قريباً من الجحفة،  ووقف على قبرها  فبكى طويلاً، وأمه ماتت لأنها جاءت في زيارة أبيه وتوفيت  في الطريق، ودفنت  بالأبواء قريباً من رابغ، فبكى فسئل في ذلك، قال: ( استأذنت ربي في أن  أزور أمي فأذن لي، واستأذنته في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي )؛ لأنها ماتت  على الشرك والكفر، وإن شككتم فاسمعوا كلام الله من سورة التوبة من المدنيات  المباركات، ماذا قال تعالى؟ ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي قُرْبَى  )[التوبة:113]، من يرد على الله؟ أعوذ بالله، طأطئ عبد الله رأسك وقل: آمنت بالله، ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[التوبة:113] ليس من شأنهم ( أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُوْلِي قُرْبَى  )[التوبة:113] أصحاب قرابة كالأب والأم والابن وما إلى ذلك؛ لأن حكم الله أصدره حكماً ساطعاً سطوع الشمس لا يتردد فيه من يسمعه: ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   )[الشمس:1-2]،  هذه أيمان أم لا؟ هذا حلف أم لا؟ من يحلف؟ الله. لماذا؟  حتى تهدأ نفوسنا  وتسكن عند الخبر وأنه ما فيه شك أبداً، هذه الأيمان من  أجلنا نحن: ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  )[الشمس:1-8] حلف على ماذا؟ ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10] وامتهنها، من يرد على الله؟ ( أَفْلَحَ  )[الشمس:9] فاز ونجا من النار ودخل الجنة، ( خَابَ  )[الشمس:10]خاب وخسر خسراناً أبدياً.

معاشر   المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! والله الذي لا إله غيره لأن   يعود أحدكم أو إحداكن بهذه الحقيقة على ما هي واضحة ويبلغها لهي أعظم  أجراً  من حجه، ولكن ممنوعون من أن نبلغ، ما تسمح لنا الشياطين بذلك، هذه  والله  لأن تسافر إلى أقصى الهند أو أقصى الغرب من أجلها فقط فما أنفقت  شيئاً  كبيراً في سبيل الحصول على هذه القضية، حيث أقسم الجبار جل جلاله  وعظم  سلطانه بأعظم أقسام وأيمان على هذه الحقيقة: أفلح من زكى نفسه وخاب  من  دساها.                         

معنى التزكية وأدواتها

   يبقى السؤال: يا شيخ! ما معنى التزكية؟ معناها التطييب والتطهير لأن  تكون  الروح طيبة طاهرة كأرواح الملائكة. ثانياً: ما هي أدوات التزكية، أين   تباع، كيف نستعملها؟ 
يجب  أن تسألني هذا السؤال ويحرم علي ألا أجيبك،  أدوات التزكية شيئان فقط:  الإيمان الحق والعمل الصالح، فالإيمان الحق  استعرض لأجله القرآن تشاهد  المؤمنين كيف هم وكيف أحوالهم، والعمل الصالح  هذه العبادات من الحج إلى  الصلاة إلى الزكاة إلى الصيام إلى كل العبادات،  هي أدوات تزكية على شرط أن  تؤديها كما أداها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا تزيد ولا تنقص ولا  تقدم ولا تؤخر. 
ومدسيات النفس مادتان أيضاً: الشرك والمعاصي فقط.                         

ضلال أهل الكتاب بغير إقامة ما أنزل الله تعالى عليهم

                      إذاً: ( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ   )[المائدة:68]،  وإن ادعيتم أنكم رهبان وربانيون وقسس وأحبار وأنكم على  دين موسى، والله ما  أنتم بشيء، من أخبر بهذا؟ الملك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه،  الذي بيده الإشقاء  والإسعاد، ( لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى )[المائدة:68] إلى أن ( تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ   )[المائدة:68]،  تعبدون الله بها وتؤمنون بما فيها، وتبينوها للناس كما  هي، ليس بالزيادة  والنقص والتبديل والتغيير، تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل  أولاً، ( وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   )[المائدة:68]  ثانياً، ألا وهو القرآن العظيم، فليقرأ اليهود التوراة ألف  مرة في الأسبوع  فما تغني شيئاً، فليتبجح المسيحي بالإنجيل ويضعه على رأسه  وفي بطنه، والله  إن لم يؤمن بالكتاب الأخير الخاتم القرآن العظيم ما نفعه  شيئاً؛ لأن  التوراة والإنجيل حرفوهما فزادوا ونقصوا منهما وبدلوا وغيروا،  والله  العظيم! لو آمنوا بالتوراة لا تلوح أنوار محمد حتى يجيئون يركضون  من الشرق  والغرب، فكيف يرسل الله رسولاً ولا تؤمنون به؟ فأنتم كافرون  إذاً. ( لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  )[المائدة:68] ألا وهو القرآن.                          

معنى قوله تعالى: (وليزيدن كثيراً منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغياناً وكفراً ...)
   ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ  )[المائدة:68] هذه اللام موطئة للقسم: وعزتنا وجلالنا ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا   )[المائدة:68]،  نحن طامعون أن يؤمنوا بالقرآن، والرسول أمر بأن يبلغ وهو  يبلغ، والله علام  الغيوب غارز الغرائز وطابع الطباع أعلمه أن كثيراً منهم  ما يزيدهم القرآن  إلا كفراً وعناداً، أهل العناد والمكابرة وعدم الانصياع؛  لأن لهم أهدافاً  فما تنفع فيهم الحجج ولا البراهين، ما يزدادون إلا  عناداً وبعداً: ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا )[المائدة:68]، فمن قال هذا؟ إنه خالق الغرائز وطابعها، خالق النفوس، فلا إله إلا الله! إذاً: ( فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   )[المائدة:68]،  لا تكرب ولا تحزن يا رسولنا على قوم كفروا عناداً ومكابرة  دفاعاً عن  مصالحهم وأطماعهم وشهواتهم، لا تأس عليهم أبداً ولا تأسف ولا  تحزن، من قال  هذا لرسولنا؟ إنه ربنا تعالى؛ رحمة به وتطييباً لخاطره  وتهدئة لنفسه؛ لأنه  في كرب، يقول الحق فيعرضون، يبين الدليل فيعمون، فماذا  يصنع وهو مأمور: ( بَلِّغْ  )[المائدة:67]، ( وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ  )[المائدة:67]، ويواجه هذه الصعاب، فماذا قال له؟ ( فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ  )[المائدة:67]، لا تحزن عليهم، هم أهل جهنم، أهل عالم الشقاء والخسران والعياذ بالله.                          

تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى ...)



وفي الآية الأخيرة: باب الله مفتوح، يا يهودي، يا مسيحي، يا صابئ، يا مشرك!   تعالوا فربنا واحد والطريق إليه واحدة، لا فرق بين العرب والعجم ولا   الأبيض ولا الأسود، ولا اليهودي ولا النصراني، الكل إذا أرادوا أن يقرعوا   باب الجنة فاسمع ما يقول تعالى: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:69]  وهم نحن والحمد لله، آمنا بالله ولقائه أم لا؟ آمنا بالله  ورسله أم لا؟  آمنا بالله وكتبه أم لا؟ آمنا بالله وقضائه وقدره أم لا؟  آمنا باليوم الآخر  وما فيه أم لا؟ آمنا، فنحن المؤمنون؛ بدأ بنا لأننا  القادة والسادة  والفائزون والمنعمون برحمة الله. (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا  )[المائدة:69] من هم هؤلاء؟ اليهود، عرفوا بهذا الوصف من قديم الزمان منذ عهد موسى، ( وَالصَّابِئُونَ وَالنَّصَارَى  )[المائدة:69]، النصارى نسبة إلى الناصرة أو إلى نصرة عيسى، المسيحيون. 

(وَالصَّابِئُون     )[المائدة:69]،  الصابئون فرقة خرجت من المسيحية وكان لها مذهب خاص، من  صبا يصبو، صبئوا عن  دين اليهود وعن دين النصارى وصار لهم دين ثالث خاص  مبتدع، فيعرفون  بالصابئين.                      

لطيفة في رفع (الصابئون)
   والآن قد يقول القائل: لماذا ما قال: والصابئين، بل قال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ  )[المائدة:69] وهو معطوف على (إن الذين آمنوا)، فالأصل أن يقول: والصابئين، والنصارى معطوف عليه. والجواب:   بينا غير ما مرة بتعليم الله عز وجل وتفقيهه أنه إذا أراد أحدكم أن يمنع   السيارة إذا جروا وراءه يطلبونه فإنه يضع حجارة في الطريق، يضع حجارة توقف   السيارة، فينزلون ويفكرون، فسبحان الله! الصابئون ما عرفهم العرب كثيراً   ولا المسلمون، لكن لما قال: ( وَالصَّابِئُونَ   )[المائدة:69]  يقف القارئ: لم ما قال: والصابئين؟ حتى يتفكر في الصابئين  من هم، وكيف  صبئوا وكيف كذا؟ وهذه نكتة بلاغية عجيبة، فالمفروض أن يقول:  والصابئين،  فقال: ( وَالصَّابِئُونَ   )[المائدة:69]،  معطوفاً على المنصوب وهو مرفوع، على تقدير: والصابئون  كذلك، فنقدر له  خبراً، لكن سره: أن تفكر؛ لأن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا  والنصارى معلومون  لكم بالضرورة، ( وَالصَّابِئُونَ  )[المائدة:69]، إذاً: تقف لحظة بعقلك تفكر.                          


شروط استحقاق الأصناف المذكورة في الآية الكريمة للجنة
  الكل يخبر تعالى عنهم فيقول: ( مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  )[المائدة:69] هذا أولاً، ( وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  )[المائدة:69] ثانياً، ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   )[المائدة:69]،  فيا بشراك يا بشرية! أبيضك كأسودك يهودك كنصرانيك الكل من  آمن وعمل  صالحاً، أي: زكى نفسه، أو لا؟ عدنا من حيث بدأنا: آمن وعمل  صالحاً، استعمل  أدوات التزكية، فزكى نفسه بالإيمان والعمل الصالح فطابت  وطهرت فصار من أهل  الملكوت الأعلى: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9]، هذه الآية تزن الدنيا بما فيها، أين الفلاسفة وأين الحكماء من اليهود والنصارى والصابئة والمؤمنين؟ يقول تعالى: ( مَنْ آمَنَ  )[المائدة:69] بماذا آمن؟ بالبلشفية، بالاشتراكية، بالقومية، بالديمقراطية؟ ( مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ   )[المائدة:69]  أي: رباً لا رب غيره، إلهاً لا إله سواه، لا معبود غيره،  وآمن بكل ما أمره  أن يؤمن به من الغيب والشهادة وعمل صالحاً، أي: عبد الله  بهذه العبادات من  الوضوء إلى الغسل إلى الصلاة إلى الصيام إلى الرباط إلى  الجهاد إلى الحج  إلى العمرة، هذه العبادات هي والله أدوات التزكية كالماء  والصابون للثياب  والأبدان، على شرط أن تخلص فيها لله لا تلتفت إلى غير  الله، وأن تؤديها كما  بينها رسول الله، ما تمسح رأسك قبل أن تغسل وجهك،  ولا تغسل رجليك قبل أن  تغسل يديك، ولا أن تقف بعرفة قبل أن تطوف، كما  أداها الرسول وبينها، هذه هي  الأعمال الصالحة المزكية للنفس والمطهرة لها.

ولو  كنا طول العام  نجتمع في بيوت ربنا بنسائنا وأطفالنا هكذا نتلو كتاب الله  ونتدارسه فكيف  تكون حالنا؟ سنصبح كلنا أولياء لله، وإذا أصبحنا أولياء  الله فمن يقدر على  أذانا؟ أما قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   )[المائدة:67]،  هل يهديهم لإذلالنا وتعذيبنا؟ والله ما كان، لكن انقلوا  هذه الفكرة فقولوا  للعلماء عندكم والحكام: هيا نجتمع في بيت الرب ونتعلم  الكتاب والحكمة  النبوية المحمدية حتى ينتفي الفقر بيننا والخيانة والغش  والحسد والكبر  والزنا والجرائم والسب والشتم والتكفير، ونكون أمة واحدة  كما أراد الله، ما  بيننا مذاهب ولا طرق ولا اختلافات، أهل القرية في  قريتهم يجتمعون لعبادة  ربهم ويخرجون إلى جلب عيشهم في مزرعة أو مصنع وكلهم  شباع بإيمانهم، وكلهم  في غنى كامل، لا تكلف للشهوات ولا الأطماع ولا  المادة، نصبح كالملائكة كما  كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                          

ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات



فاسمعوا الآيات التي تدارسناها: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ   )[المائدة:67]،  يا خلفاء رسول الله، يا علماء الكتاب والسنة! بلغوا كما  أمر رسولكم أن  يبلغ، وإن لم تفعلوا فما بلغتم رسالته، ألسنا خلفاء رسول  الله يجب أن نبلغ  كما بلغ؟ هل يجوز أن نكتم ونقول في الحرام: حلال وفي  الحلال: حرام لمصلحة؟  لا يصح أبداً، ( بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ )[المائدة:67]، ونحن إن عصمنا الله ففي صالحنا،  وإن سلط علينا مشركاً منافقاً كافراً فليرفعنا إلى الدرجات العلى، أما قتل  عمر في محرابه؟ أما قتل عثمان في بيته، أما قتل علي رضي الله عنه في باب  مسجده؟ ليعلي درجاتهم ويعلي مقاماتهم، أما الرسول فمعصوم لأنه وحيد، ما  هناك رسول ثان يبلغ عنه.ثانياً:  ( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ )[المائدة:68] قولوها  صراحة لليهود والنصارى والبوذيين والمشركين والصابئة: ( لَسْتُمْ عَلَى  شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ )[المائدة:68]  وتدرسونها وتطبقون ما فيها، ومن ثم تجدون الإيمان بمحمد ودخول الإسلام  ضرورة من ضروريات حياتكم، ( حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ  وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ )[المائدة:68] القرآن ما نزل على  العرب فقط أو على المسلمين، هو للبشرية كلها، ولأن الرب واحد والبشرية  عبيده. 

(وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ  كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزلَ إِلَيكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  )[المائدة:68]،  من هؤلاء؟ أصحاب المادة، أصحاب الشهوات والأطماع،  والرئاسة، الذين يستغلون  الشعوب ليعبدوهم، هؤلاء ما يقبلون الحق فيزيدهم  هذا طغياناً وكفراً  وعناداً، سنة الله قائمة إلى الآن.

وأخيراً:  هذه بشرى: (  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالصَّابِئُونَ  وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ )[المائدة:69] لا في الدنيا ولا  في البرزخ ولا يوم القيامة، ( وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ )[المائدة:69]  في  الحيوات الثلاث أيضاً، فالمؤمن الصادق ولي الله لا يحزن، يدفن ابنه وهو   يبتسم، يجوع ويتألم بالجوع وهو يبتسم، لا حزن ولا خوف؛ لأن الله مولاهم.              

أركان الحج

                  بعث إلي أحد المستمعين بكلمة يقول: لم تقول: أركان الحج أربعة وتنسى مزدلفة؟ 
أركان   الحج: الإحرام: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً، هذه هي النية لا رياء فيه ولا  سمعة،  لبيك اللهم لبيك عمرة لا رياء فيها ولا سمعة، هذه النية، لبيك اللهم  لبيك  حجاً وعمرة، هذه هي النية.
ثانياً:  عرفة ركن، ومزدلفة ما هي بركن،  ووجد من الهابطين من يقول: هي ركن، لكن لا  نأخذ نحن الأقوال الشاذة ونقدمها  لأمة الإسلام لنزيد في محنتها، نحن في  بيت الله، في مسجد رسول الله من نيف  وأربعين سنة لا نتمذهب ولا ننقد  مذهباً، ولا نطعن في أحد، ونبين للمسلمين  ما هو الحق الوارد من النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وكتاب الله. 
فمزدلفة   المبيت فيها واجب، وعند العجز يرفع هذا الوجوب، ويكفيك أن تذكر الله فيها   بأن تقيم صلاة المغرب والعشاء، وتبكي طويلاً بين يدي الله وتدعو، فإذا  كنت  مضطراً للرحيل لأطفال أو نساء فالرسول أذن للعباس بذلك، وقد أديت قول  الله: ( فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ  )[البقرة:198]، ألا وهو مزدلفة. 

 والسعي ركن، والسعي لا يسقط بذبح شاة، السعي ركن نص الله عليه في كتابه: ( إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ   )[البقرة:158]،  فمن قال: أنا لا أريد أن أتعب فسنذبح شاة، قلنا: والله لو  ذبحت مليون شاة  ما قبلت، أو قلت: عندنا البقر فسنذبح بقرة، فما أنت  بمؤمن. 

والرسول يقول: أبدأ بما بدأ الله به، بعدما فرغ من الطواف وصلى خلف المقام ركعتين قال: ( أبدأ بما بدأ الله به. وتلا هذه الآية: ( إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ  )[البقرة:158] ).

نقول:   الأركان الأخرى ممكن أن تقضيها، لكن ركن عرفة إذا فات فات، إذا ما دخلت   عرفة بعد الزوال وبقيت إلى الليل ولو ساعة فحجك باطل وعليك أن تعيده، أما   السعي والطواف فتأتي وتحرم بعمرة وتسعى أو تطوف وتذبح شاة. 
نرجو  أن  يكون هذا الابن الصالح الذي انتقد هذا الانتقاد قد حضر الآن وفهم،  أقول له:  مزدلفة واجب النزول بها والمبيت فيها، والصلاة فيها والذكر  والدعاء؛ لأن  الله قال: ( فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ   )[البقرة:198]،  ويستحب فيها عدم قيام الليل، يستحب فيها بعد صلاة المغرب  والعشاء أن  تستريحوا وتأكلوا وتشربوا الحلال إن وجدتم؛ لأنكم في ضيافة  الرحمن، حبسكم  يوماً كاملاً وأنتم قيام تذكرون أو تدعون، رفقة بكم، رحمة  بنا والحمد لله،  قال: بيتوا في مزدلفة على عشرة كيلو متر من عرفات، هذا من  ألطاف الله  ورحمته، ما قال: امشوا رأساً عشرين كيلو إلى مكة أو إلى منى. 

ثم  إذا  صلينا الصبح دعونا الله ووقفنا، وقبل طلوع الشمس يجب أن ننفر إلى منى   لنرمي جمرة العقبة لنخزي عدو الله إبليس، فإنه في كرب وهم، فإذا رمينا   الجمرة تحللنا، احلق والبس لباسك وتطيب إلا امرأتك لا تقربها حتى تطوف طواف   الإفاضة، فإن قدر الله وفعلت فيا ويحك، ائت بعمرة وطف طواف الإفاضة واذبح   بقرة أو بعيراً، فإن لم تجد شيئاً فشاة من الضأن.            

تحذير من التصوير والتدخين


والذين  يشربون الدخان في المشاعر كالذين يصورون في المشاعر، واسمعوا قوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( إن أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون )،  فلا تحمل  كاميرا ولا تصور أبداً، وإذا وجدت واحداً يصور فقل له: اتق الله  يا عبد  الله، أبطل هذه، انزعها من يدك، أنت واقف في عرفة وأنت تصور؟ تعصي  رسول  الله وتخرج عن طاعته؟ أما  التدخين فنحن لا ندخن في عرفة ولا في  باريس، لا يحل لعبد يذكر الله ويجري  اسم الله على فمه، في كل لحظة: السلام  عليكم، فيقول: وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله، أراد أن يقف فيقول: باسم الله،  هذا الذي يذكر الله كيف يخبث فمه  ويلطخه بالروائح الكريهة، والرسول شرع  السواك لأمته، وقال: ( لولا أن أشق  على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة ) تطييباً لأفواههم من أجل أن يذكروا  الله، وقال: ( من أراد أن يبصق فلا يبصق عن يمينه؛ فإن عن يمينه ملكاً )،  فكيف تنفخ الروائح الكريهة في وجه ملكين يظلان معك ويبيتان معك؛ حماية لك  من جهة وتسهيلاً لأعمالك. 
اسمعوا:   لا يحل لمؤمن أن يدخن، أما الكافر الفاسق خبيث النفس فهذا يفعل ما يشاء  من  التدخين، أما من يقول: باسم الله، والحمد لله، ويذكر الله فكيف يلوث  فمه؟ 

في  غزوة من الغزوات أكلوا الثوم والبصل للجوع، لما وصلوا إلى المدينة بلغهم  رسول الله هذا الإعلان: ( ألا من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً فلا يقربن مساجدنا )،  لم يا رسول الله؟ علل وأنت الحكيم؟ قال: ( فإن الملائكة تتأذى مما يتأذى  منه بنو آدم )، أبعد هذا ندخن؟ 
والذي   هبط بنا أن العلماء ماتوا وانقرضوا، ووجدنا في عصر ليس فيه من يعلم، فحصل   هذا، وإلا فكيف ندخن؟ قف يا مدخن، أسألك بالله: كم ريالاً تستفيده في  اليوم  من دخانك؟ كم تزيد قوتك العقلية والبدنية؟ والله لا شيء، بل تهبط،  ما هي  النتائج إلا أن تغضب الله بأذية ملائكته وتقع في موقع الكفر أو  تكاد، تخبث  فماً يجب أن تطهره، تخبثه أنت بالرائحة الكريهة الخبيثة، لا  لوم يا أبناء  الإسلام؛ مات العلم وانقطع العلماء، وعشنا جهالاً في المقاهي  والملاهي،  فلهذا أروني واحداً جلس معنا سنة في هذه الحلقة يدخن، ما هو  بموجود.
والله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا وعليهم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.    
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (27)  
الحلقة (339)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (33)  


     ما أكثر ما أرسل الله عز وجل إلى بني إسرائيل من الرسل، ولكنهم قوم بهت    ظالمون فاسقون، فإن جاءهم نبي بما لا تهوى أنفسهم كذبوه وآذوه، وربما    قتلوه، وحسبوا أن الله عز وجل لن يحاسبهم ولن يؤاخذهم فعموا وصموا،    فابتلاهم الله ثم تاب عليهم، ثم عموا وصموا أكثر من ذي قبل فسلط الله عليهم    من يسومهم سوء العذاب، جزاء تكذيبهم وإعراضهم.        

قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير

  هداية الآيات
   الحمد لله،  نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات  أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد  أن لا  إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله  بالحق  بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن  أصدق   الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم،   وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها  الأبناء   والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا  في  مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز   بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما  اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ). حقق  اللهم لنا هذا الفضل إنك ذو الفضل العظيم.
وها  نحن   مازلنا مع سورة المائدة المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الثلاث،   وقبل الشروع فيها وتلاوتها ودراستها أعود بالمستمعين الكرام  والمستمعات   الصالحات إلى الآيات الثلاث التي درسناها بالأمس؛ تذكيراً للناس  وتعليماً   لغير العالمين، فإليكم تلاوتها ثم نضع أيديكم على هداياتها التي  ينبغي  أن  نظفر بها ونفوز.
 (يَا أَيُّهَا   الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  وَإِنْ لَمْ   تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ  مِنَ النَّاسِ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   *   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ   الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ   وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ   كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  طُغْيَانًا   وَكُفْرًا فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   *   إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ  وَالنَّصَارَى   مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  فَلا خَوْفٌ   عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[المائدة:67-69].
هذه الآيات درسناها وفهمنا مراد الله منها -والحمد لله- في ليلتنا الماضية، فهيا نضع أيدينا على هداية هذه الآيات.
قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:
[ هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات: 
أولاً: وجوب البلاغ على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونهوض رسولنا محمد بهذا الواجب على أكمل وجه وأتمه ].
هدتنا الآية  إلى وجوب البلاغ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يَا أَيُّهَا  الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ  تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ  )[المائدة:67].
[ ثانياً: عصمة  الرسول المطلقة ]، أما وعده الله بقوله: ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ  النَّاسِ  )[المائدة:67]،   أما قال للحارس: عد إلى بيتك كفاك الله هذه  المهمة، فالله يعصمني؟ وعصمه   الله، فما استطاع منافق ولا يهودي أن يغتاله  أو يحتال عليه، بل كان يأتي   الرجل والسلاح تحته ليغتال الرسول ويكشف  الله حاله ويعلم رسول الله بحاله،   ويرمي بالسلاح ويدخل في الإسلام.
 [ ثالثاً: كفر  أهل الكتاب إلا من آمن منهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتبع ما جاء به من  الدين الحق ]، لقوله تعالى: ( لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى   )[المائدة:68]، واضح الدلالة.
[ رابعاً: أهل  العناد والمكابرة لا تزيدهم الأدلة والبراهين إلا عتواً ونفوراً وطغياناً  وكفراً ]، دلت الآية عليه: ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا  )[المائدة:68].
[ خامساً: العبرة بالإِيمان والعمل الصالح وترك الشرك والمعاصي لا بالانتساب إلى دين من الأديان ]
 دلنا على هذا  قوله تعالى: (   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالصَّابِئُونَ   وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا   فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   )[المائدة:69].                          

  تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل وأرسلنا إليهم رسلاً...)

 والآن مع هذه الآيات التي نتدارسها إن شاء الله في هذه الساعة المباركة.قوله  تعالى: ( لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  )[المائدة:70]،  من القائل: ( لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا  )[المائدة:70]؟   الله جل جلاله، هو الذي  أخذ ميثاق بني إسرائيل على عهد موسى والأنبياء،   والميثاق: العهد المؤكد  بالأيمان، كأنه وثاق يحبس صاحبه ولا يستطيع أن يخرج   عنه، وبنو إسرائيل هم  اليهود أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام.
إذاً: يقول  تعالى مخبراً محققاً هذه الحقيقة: ( لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلًا  )[المائدة:70] عظاماً  أجلاء كثيرين، من موسى وهارون إلى يحيى وزكريا وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
(كُلَّمَا  جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا  وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ  )[المائدة:70]، أخبر تعالى بواقع اليهود، (  كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنفُسُهُمْ  )[المائدة:70]  وتشتهي وتحب وترغب، ( فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا  )[المائدة:70] الرسل، (  وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ  )[المائدة:70]،   أو أن فريقاً كذبوهم من الرسل  وفريقاً قتلوهم، هذا الواقع الذي لن يستطيع   أحد أن ينكره، أما قتلوا  زكريا ويحيى؟ أما أرادوا قتل عيسى إلا أن الله   رفعه؟ أما صلبوا وقتلوا من  شبه به؟ أما تآمروا على نبينا صلى الله عليه   وسلم أكثر من مرة لقتله؟  هذا شأنهم.
فاسمع ما يقول  العليم الحكيم عنهم: ( كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى  أَنفُسُهُمْ  )[المائدة:70]،   أما بما يشتهونه ويحبونه فيرحبون ويؤهلون  ويعملون، لكن إذا جاء بأشياء لا   تتفق وشهواتهم ولا تتلاءم مع أطماعهم  وأهوائهم فماذا يفعلون؟ إما أن  يكذبوا  أو يقتلوا، منهم من يكذبونهم،  ومنهم من يقتلونهم.
فالرسول يجيء   بما  لا تهوى الأنفس ويجيء بما تهوى، يأمر بالعدل والصلة والرحم والحق،   كلما  جاءهم رسول بالذي لا تهوى أنفسهم وقفوا ضده وحاربوه، منهم من قتلوا   ومنهم  من كذبوا، أما إذا جاءهم بما فيه رغبة لهم فيرحبون ويؤهلون.               

   تفسير قوله تعالى: (وحسبوا ألا تكون فتنة فعموا وصموا ...) 

 قال تعالى: (    وَحَسِبُوا أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ تَابَ    اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ    بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[المائدة:71]، ما معنى هذا؟ (  وَحَسِبُوا  )[المائدة:71]،   من هم؟ اليهود. والحسبان: الظن، ظنوا أن لا  تكون فتنة، يغنون ويزغردون   ويلبسون الكعب العالي، يصفقون ويأكلون الربا  ويفعلون ما شاءوا ويظنون أن لا   تنزل بهم محنة ولا مصيبة.
ومع الأسف الآن   المسلمون يحملون هذا الظن،  عطلنا شرائع الله، فعلنا كل ما يكره الله،  وما  نحن بخائفين أبداً أن تنزل  محنة بنا، لا وباء ولا تيفود ولا الخسف  ولا  الصواعق ولا تسليط الكافرين،  وهو موقف بني إسرائيل، فحال المسلمين  اليوم  وقبل اليوم ومنذ مئات السنين هل  هي حال مرضية لله عز وجل؟ هل  أقاموا دين  الله؟ هل أقاموا كتابه؟ الجواب:  لا، إلا القليل، إلا من رحم  الله.
هل هناك من هو   خائف يبكي أن تنزل  بالمسلمين صاعقة أو تنزل بهم محنة لا يستطيعونها؟ لا   واحد في الألف ولا في  المائة ألف، فلا إله إلا الله! القرآن كتاب هداية   إلى يوم القيامة، فلم لا  نعتبر؟ 
اسمع ما يقول  تعالى: ( وَحَسِبُوا  )[المائدة:71] ظنوا ( أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ   )[المائدة:71]،   فمن ثم عموا فلم يروا العبر والعظات، وصموا فلم يسمعوا  الوعظ ولا التوجيه   ولا الإرشاد، إذاً: فنزلت المحنة بهم، ونبتدئ من يوشع  بن نون ، فلما خرج  موسى ببني إسرائيل في ستمائة ألف من مصر حدثت أحداث  عظيمة مسجلة عندنا  مفهومة في كتاب الله، حسبنا أنهم قالوا لموسى: (  فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ  وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ  )[المائدة:24]،  فأبوا أن  يمشوا معه إلى فلسطين؛ لمحاربة الكفرة المشركين  بها من العمالقة،  ومات  موسى وهارون عليهما السلام في زمن التيه، ومضت  أربعون سنة وهم في تلك   الصحراء، ولولا لطف الله بهم وإحسانه إليهم لهلكوا  عن آخرهم، ولكن الله   كريم رحيم.

ثم هلك الجيل   الهابط ونشأ جيل في الصحراء فقادهم يوشع بن نون  وانتصر بإذن الله ومزق شمل   الكافرين، وأقام دولة الإيمان والإسلام في  فلسطين، فمضت سنون ثم انتكسوا   بالأغاني والمزامير والشهوات والأطماع  والربا، كما هو سلوك البشر.
إذاً: فسلط   الله عليهم البابليين،  فأدبوهم، مزقوهم، شتتوهم، أخرجوهم من فلسطين،   وعاشوا متفرقين هنا وهناك، ثم  -كما أخبرنا تعالى- جاءوا إلى أحد أنبيائهم   يطلبون أن يولي عليهم ملكاً  وأن يقاتلوا في سبيل الله، واستجاب الله وملك   عليهم وقادهم طالوت، وخاض  المعارك مع العدو ونصره الله مع الفئة  المؤمنة،  وتكونت دولة بني إسرائيل من  جديد على عهد داود وسليمان، فكانت  قد سيطرت  على العالم في ذلك الزمان،  امتد سلطان سليمان من الشرق إلى  الغرب، ( ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا  )[المائدة:71]، وانغمسوا في الشهوات  واللذائذ والمادة.
وأبو  القاسم   نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبرنا أن الكعب العالي أول ما ظهر في  بني   إسرائيل، والكعب العالي تلبسه المرأة وتصبح تتمايل في الشارع، تجذب  النفوس   والقلوب إليها، إذاً: ما هي إلا فترة من الزمان وحسبوا أن لا تكون  فتنة   فعموا عن العظات والعبر، وصموا ولم يسمعوا دعوة الدعاة والهداة منهم،    فنزلت بهم المحنة، سلط الله عليهم الرومانيين، فمزقوهم وشتتوهم وفعلوا بهم    الأعاجيب، وإلى الآن هم مشتتون مشردون، فقولوا آمنا بالله.
ومن ثم هربوا  إلى العرب؛ لأنهم أميون وهم علماء فيسودون بينهم، وفروا من الرومان وقتلهم  لهم وتشريدهم، فهذا معنى قول ربنا: (   وَحَسِبُوا أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ  فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ تَابَ   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُوا  وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ   بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[المائدة:71].                       
تحذير المسلمين من مسلك بني إسرائيل في الشهوات

  ونحن   -أيها المسلمون يا أهل القرآن- لما عمي آباؤنا وأجدادنا وصموا  سلط الله   علينا بريطانيا، فأين ممالك الهند؟ وسلط علينا فرنسا، فأين شمال  أفريقيا؟   لأننا عمينا وصممنا.والآن   استقللنا وتحررنا، فالزمام بأيدينا،  فهل أقمنا الصلاة؟ كلما استقل إقليم   من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا ما هناك  حاكم أجبر الأمة على إقامة الصلاة  من  مدنيين أو عسكريين، والله ما كان، هل  جبيت الزكاة فريضة الإسلام  وقاعدته؟  بل استبدلت بالضرائب الفادحة الهالكة،  وما طلبوا الزكاة ولا  طالبوا بها،  فماذا نقول؟ 
إذاً: والله  إننا لتحت النظارة كحال بني عمنا، ( وَحَسِبُوا أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ   )[المائدة:71]، ظنوا أنه ما هناك أبداً ما يقع، ( فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ  تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا  )[المائدة:71].
ونحن  استقللنا   وحكمنا، فلم لا نقيم الصلاة ونؤتي الزكاة ونأمر بالمعروف وننهى  عن   المنكر؟ لم لا نبايع خليفة فينا ونصبح كلنا أمة واحدة؟ لم لا نجتمع في    بيوت ربنا ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة فنطهر ونصفو ونكمل ونعرف الطريق إلى الله؟    نحن مصرون على الأهواء والأطماع والشهوات كبني عمنا، بل نحن أكثر، ونحن    ننتظر حكم الله عز وجل.
وهل نحن أفضل   من بني إسرائيل؟ لا أبداً،  أولاد الأنبياء هم بنو إسرائيل، لكن لما أعرضوا   أعرض الله عنهم، لما أغضبوا  الله عز وجل سلط عليهم ما شاء أن يسلط، وها   هم مشردون في الآفاق يطمعون في  إعادة مملكة بني إسرائيل ولن يتحقق  مرادهم،  فقط حين يظهر الإسلام من جديد  ويتوب المسلمون في أربع وعشرين  ساعة لا  يبقى أمل لليهود ولا مطمع.
وإليكم البيان   النبوي الصحيح: يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لتقاتلن اليهود )،  يا رسول   الله! من هؤلاء اليهود الذين نقاتلهم؟ حفنة مشردون نقاتلهم؟!  ودولتنا   وخلافتنا سيطرت على أكثر من نصف العالم، فكيف نقاتلهم؟ ما استطاع  أحد أن   يقول، ولكن أخبر أبو القاسم: ( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم لتسلطن عليهم )،  من   يسلطنا عليهم؟ الله يسلطنا عليهم بالأسباب التي يريد، وكثيراً ما أقول:  لو   رجعنا إلى الطريق ومشينا أياماً فقط -لا أعواماً- واستقمنا؛ فإن الله    يسلطنا الله على اليهود، كأن تظهر فعلة يهودية كبيرة في أمريكا، كما لو    أراد اليهود أن يفجروا كل عمارة في أمريكا، فيصدر أمر بقتل اليهود كما فعل   هتلر  في الزمن الماضي، أما شردهم وقتلهم؟ قتل أكثر من ثلاثين ألفاً من   اليهود  في ألمانيا، فنحن لما نقبل على الله ويقبلنا لا تسأل عن الأسباب   التي  يوجدها الله عز وجل؛ لأن كلمة (لتسلطن) دالة على هذا المعنى، تتخلى   عنهم  بريطانيا والعالم الأوروبي وأمريكا، فإذا تخلوا عنهم فإن نساءنا   وأطفالنا  سيخرجونهم ويقتلونهم.
إذاً: السر ما   زال في قوله: ( فلتسلطن عليهم فتقتلونهم، حتى يقول الشجر والحجر: يا مسلم!   هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )، هل يقول: يا عربي؟ إنما يقول: يا مسلم، وهل   الشجر يكذب؟ ينطقه الجبار، آية من آياته، هل الحجر يكذب فيقول لغير المسلم:   يا مسلم؟
الشاهد  عندنا:   أن الشجر والحجر ما يكذب فيقول لعلماني، اشتراكي، خرافي، ضال،  مشرك: يا   مسلم، هل يكذب الشجر والحجر؟ والله ما كان، ومعنى هذا: أنه يسلطنا  الله   عليهم لأننا أسلمنا أولاً، أقمنا دين الله ورفعنا راية لا إله إلا  الله،   فأصبحنا أولياء الله، ثم يسلطنا الله عليهم فنقتلهم ( حتى يقول الشجر   والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله. إلا شجر الغرقد فإنه شجر اليهود   ). 
وبقيع  الغرقد   هذا كان ينبت فيه الغرقد، وينبت في الغابة أيضاً، هذا الشجر إذا  اختبأ   يهودي وراءه فما يخبر عنه؛ لأنهم يقدسون هذا الشجر إلى الآن ويحتفون  به   احتفاء عجباً أكثر من الزيتون والبرتقال، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه    وسلم.
والشاهد عندنا:   أنه يقول الشجر والحجر: يا مسلم، ولو لم يكن  ذلك العبد قد أسلم قلبه لله   ووجهه، وأصبح يعبد الله ويؤلهه ويقدسه ولا يعرف  سوى الله عز وجل؛ فلن  يقول  له الشجر: يا مسلم وقد أسلم قلبه للشهوات  والأطماع والدنيا الفاسدة.  
قال تعالى: (  وَحَسِبُوا أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ  )[المائدة:71]، أي: امتحان واختبار،  بالوباء بالخسف بتسليط عدو؛ إذ هو هذا الفتنة، ( فَعَمُوا  )[المائدة:71]    عن العظات ما استطاعوا يبصرون، والله! إنه تحدث أحداث في العالم العربي   ما  يعتبرون بها أبداً، آمنون, ما هناك من صاح يبكي: يا قومنا! عجلوا   بالتوبة  قبل أن تنزل الفتنة بنا، هل سمعتم بهذا؟ ما هناك أحد، بل آمنون،   فلا إله  إلا الله! 
(فَعَمُوا  وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  )[المائدة:71] على عهد داود  وسليمان، ( ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا  ([المائدة:71]، إذاً: سلط الله عليهم  الرومان، وهم إلى الآن أذلة مشردون. 
قال تعالى (  وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[المائدة:71]، لعلمه المحيط بكل  ذرات الكون، فمن عبد عرفه ومن عصا عرفه, من شكر عرفه ومن كفر عرفه.                          


تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم ...)

ثم  قال تعالى في الآية الأخيرة من الثلاث الآيات: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ )[المائدة:72]،    الآيات في أهل الكتاب، الآيات الأولى كانت مع اليهود، والآن مع النصارى،    فهذا الخبر خبر من؟ هل خبر عالم من علماء المسلمين؟ من قال هذا؟ إنه الله    عز وجل. (  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:72]،   المسيح: هو عيسى عليه السلام، ولقب بالمسيح  لأنه يمسح على الأعمى فيعود   إليه بصره، وعلى الأبرص فيطيب جلده، هذا  المسيح هو عيسى بن مريم،   واليعقوبيون -فرقة من فرق النصارى تعرف  باليعقوبية- قالوا: اتحد عيسى الابن   مع ربه، فأصبح عيسى هو الإله، هو  الله، والاتحاد معروف، كأن تأخذ خشبتين   فتدخل واحدة في واحدة، قالوا: دخل  عيسى في الله، فأصبح عيسى هو الله! 
ولا  تعجب،   أيخبر الله بغير الواقع؟ هؤلاء اليعقوبية وغيرهم من أصحاب الأقانيم    الثلاثة: الأب والابن وروح القدس، الأب: هو الله. والابن: عيسى ولده. وروح    القدس: هو جبريل، الثلاثة يكونون الله أو الإله، وسيأتي: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]. 
وكما  علمنا أن   النصارى افترقوا إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، واليهود إلى إحدى  وسبعين فرقة،   ولن يستطيع من تحت السماء أن يرد على الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم، قال: (   وستفترق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة )، والله لقد افترقت إليها وتم   العدد بكامله!
اسمع ما يقول  تعالى، بعدما بين حال اليهود عاد إلى النصارى وهم أهل الكتاب فقال: (  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:72]،  تعرفون من مريم هذه؟ سموا بناتكم مريم، مريم  معناها: خادمة الله باللغة  العبرية؛ لأن والدتها حنة  عليها السلام لما  نذرت لله ما في بطنها، واستجاب  الله لها، ورزقها الطفلة  سمتها: مريم  بمعنى: خادمة الله. وبالفعل ما خدمت  أمها أبداً، تركتها في  المسجد تعبد  الله؛ لأنها نذيرة لله عز وجل، هذه  مريم البتول  أنجبت عيسى، فسمي: عيسى  ابن مريم؛ إذ لا أب له، وإنما كان  بكلمة التكوين،  قال الله: كن فكان، في  ربع ساعة والمخاض يهزها وهي تحت  الشجرة أو النخلة  تتألم للوضع.
 (لَقَدْ  كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:72]، والذي يشك في كفرهم كافر، فالله يقول: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:72]، فالذي لا يقول هذا ولا يكفرهم كفر أحب أم سخط.                         

معنى قوله تعالى: (وقال المسيح يا بني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم)

   ثم قال تعالى: ( وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ  )[المائدة:72]،   هم قالوا: المسيح  هو الله، فالمسيح ماذا قال؟ قال في حفل عظيم، في حشد   كبير هذه الكلمة  المسجلة، من سجلها؟ الله جل جلاله، سجلها بالحرف الواحد،   في ذلك الحفل  قال: ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  )[المائدة:72]، يا أولاد يعقوب الملقب  بإسرائيل! ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:72]، هل قال:  اعبدوني؟ ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي  )[المائدة:72]، أي: خالقي ومالكي  وإلهي الذي أعبده، وهو ربكم أيضاً، أي: خالقكم ورازقكم ومدبر أمركم وهو  إلهكم الحق، ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:72].                           
    معنى قوله تعالى: (إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة)

   ثم علل وهو الحكيم يتلقى معارفه عن الله، فقال: ( إِنَّهُ   )[المائدة:72]، أي: الحال والشأن ( إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ  حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  )[المائدة:72]،   من يشرك بالله  إلهاً آخر يعبده معه بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة فقد حرم  الله  عليه الجنة  تحريماً أبدياً ممنوعاً منها لا يدخلها أبداً، ( وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ   )[المائدة:72]، إذا حرم عليه الجنة فأين يذهب؟ ما هناك إلا عالمان علوي  وسفلي، عالم السعادة علوي، وعالم الشقاء سفلي، ( وَمِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ  )[الذاريات:49]،   موت  وحياة، صحة ومرض، غنى وفقر، عز وذل، إذاً: نعيم وشقاء، علوي وسفلي،   فأين  يذهبون إذا حرموا من الجنة؟ إلى جهنم إلى عالم الشقاء.   
   صور شركية في حياة المسلمين
 والمسلمون   يقرءون سورة المائدة ويعرفون عن عيسى ما قال، ويرضون  بالشرك الأكبر، فلا   إله إلا الله! أسألكم بالله: أليس بين المسلمين من  يقول: هذه شاة سيدي  عبد  القادر  . هذه نخلة مولاي فلان. هذه كذا.. يتقربون إلى الأموات، آلله   أمرهم بذلك؟  الجواب: لا، وإنما الشيطان زين لهم عبادة هذه القبور فأصبحوا   ينذرون لها  النذور ويعكفون حولها، والله بعيني هاتين رأيت في بلاد   المسلمين الرجال  والنساء عاكفين حول القبور والأضرحة، يستمدون منهم الخير،   ويستعيذون بهم من  الشر.وأزيدكم   علماً: الرجل منا المسبحة في يده: لا إله إلا الله.. لا  إله إلا الله،   وحين تأخذه سنة النوم والنعاس فتسقط المسبحة يقول: يا رسول  الله أو يا   سيدي عبد القادر  ! أين ذلك الذكر؟ أما كان يقول: لا معبود إلا الله، لا   معبود إلا الله، لا  إله إلا الله.. لا إله إلا الله؟ لما سقطت المسبحة من   يده بالنعاس ما قال:  يا رب، بل: يا سيدي فلان.
وأزيدكم: كنت   راكباً إلى جنب أخينا يقود  بنا السيارة خارج ديارنا هذه، ما إن خرجت   السيارة عن الخط حتى قال: يا رسول  الله.. يا رسول الله.. يا رسول الله! 
يا عبد الله!   لو مت لهلكت،  وهل تشكون في هذا؟ الذي يشك في أن مدرساً في المسجد النبوي   يكذب يجب أن  يعود إلى دياره، أعوذ بالله! هذا مثال، والله! إن المرأة   يهزها الطلق وهي  تكاد تضع فتمسك بحبل في العمود، وتقول: يا الله، يا سيدي   فلان، يا الله، يا  رسول الله! ما هو بإله واحد، فما سبب هذا؟ سببه الجهل؛   لأن القرآن نقرؤه  على الموتى من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، مضت قرون لا   يجتمع المسلمون  اجتماعنا هذا على تلاوة كتاب الله ولا دراسته وهم عوام   ورجال ونساء  ليتعلموا الهدى ويعبدوا الله على الحق، وإنما يجتمعون على   القرآن على  الميت، في حلقة كبيرة فيها الشاي أو الأرز، بعد ذلك نقرأ على   الميت حتى  يدخل الجنة، ولا نفكر في معنى آية أبداً، بل إذا قلت: قال الله   قيل: اسكت،  القرآن تفسيره خطأ وخطؤه كفر، لا تقل: قال الله، قل: قال سيدي   فلان أو قال  الشيخ الفلاني، هكذا فعلوا بنا خمسمائة سنة، فكيف نعرف؟ من   أين تأتي  المعرفة؟ 
تمر ببلاد   -باستثناء هذه الديار طهرها الله على يد عبد العزيز  تغمده الله برحمته-   بلادنا الأخرى ما تمر فيها بجبل إلا وقبة عليه، أنا مع  أمي أو مع عمتي   طفل، فتمر فتقول: يا سيدي فلان! إذا نصر الله أخي في  المحكمة فسنفعل لك   كذا وكذا! وثنية عامة، وإلى الآن ما زلنا. 
هذه الآية ما  سمعنا بها، اسمع عيسى يخطب في بني إسرائيل: ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:72]، لم؟ (   إِنَّهُ  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ  )[المائدة:72]،    وإن قلت: هذا تفسيرك أنت يا وهابي، قلت هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    رأى صحابياً، والأصحاب ما تعلموا ولا درسوا مثلنا، هذا آمن منذ عام،  وهذا   أسلم اليوم، أميون، ( رأى في يده حلقة من نحاس )، حلقة من صفر  يعملها  الناس في أعناقهم عندنا وفي أيديهم وأرجلهم، (  فقال: ما هذه يا  عبد الله؟  قال: من الواهنة يا رسول الله -أصاب بالوهن في  يدي، فإذا جعلت  هذه تنشط  يدي- فقال: انزعها فإنها لا تزيدك إلا وهناً، ولو  مت وهي عليك  ما دخلت  الجنة )، لأن القلب الذي يتعلق بالحديدة انتهى صاحبه، فماذا نقول؟                            

    طريق النجاة من المصائب والنقم     
   وقد ذكرتكم بأننا تحت النظارة، لا تفهموا أننا استقللنا وسدنا  وحكمنا،   وأصبحت لنا مصانع ونطير في السماء، والله! إنه لكما قال تعالى: ( فَعَمُوا  وَصَمُّوا  )[المائدة:71]،   إما أن نلجأ إلى الله في صدق، ونعود على  الفور، وإما أن تنزل بنا محن   وآلام ومصائب ما عرفها آباؤنا، وهل هناك  ضمانة عندنا؟ فحالنا كحال بني   إسرائيل، فهيا نتوب إلى الله. وهناك طريق  واضح ومسلك نعم المسلك، والله ما   يكلفنا ديناراً ولا درهماً ولا قطرة دم  ولا ألماً ولا شقاء أبداً، وما هي   إلا سنة واحدة وكلنا أولياء لله أفضل  من عبد القادر ، ولكننا لسنا مستعدين  لأن نعبد الله. وباسم    الله أقول والله يعلم، وقد قررنا هذا وكتبناه في كتاب سميناه: (كتاب   مفتوح  إلى علماء الأمة وحكامها)، ووزع وقرأه العلماء ووضع تحت الكتب كأن   شيئاً  ما كان، بل بعثنا به إلى خادم الحرمين أيده الله وأطال عمره، فبعث   به إلى  الرابطة ليترجم ويطبع فدسته الرابطة تحت الكتب وما بلغنا شيء، فما   هذا؟!
أقول:  إن   أردنا أن نعود إلى سبيل النجاة وساحة والأمن والطهر والصفاء فلنأخذ  أنفسنا   على أننا إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً وفي ديارنا كلها في العرب  والعجم   نوقف العمل، أغلق مقهاك يا صاحب المقهى، يا صاحب الدكان! أغلقه، يا  صاحب   المكتب! أغلق المكتب، توضئوا وائتوا بنسائكم وأطفالكم إلى بيت ربكم،  إي:   إلى الجامع، المسجد الكبير الذي وسعناه في الحي أو في القرية؛ حتى أصبح    يتسع لأهل القرية كلهم، أو لأهل الحي أجمعين، وسهل هذا، بالخشب والحطب    نوسعه كما كان حال أجدادنا، ثم صلينا المغرب وما بقي في القرية خارج المسجد    أحد، إلا مريض أو ممرض، كل أهل القرية في المسجد، كل أهل الحي في  المسجد،   نصلي المغرب كما صلينا الآن، ثم يجلس لنا مرب عليم بكتاب الله  وهدي رسوله   كجلوسنا هذا، وندرس آية كما درسناها الليلة، ونحفظها، نرددها  حتى تحفظ،  ثم  نضع أيدينا على المطلوب منها كما علمنا، وغداً حديث من  أحاديث الرسول  صلى  الله عليه وسلم المفسرة المبينة لكتاب الله نردده حتى  يحفظه نساؤنا   وأطفالنا وفحولنا، ثم نعرف مراد الرسول منه، فنعزم على  التطبيق والعمل،   ويوماً بعد يوم، يوماً آية، ويوماً حديث، والله ما تمضي  سنة حتى تلوح   الأنوار إن صبرنا، مع أن هذا العمل لا يوقف شيئاً أبداً،  اليهود والنصارى   والمجوس إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل ويذهبون إلى  المراقص والمقاصف   والملاهي والملاعب، أليس كذلك؟ 
ونحن لأننا   نريد أن نسود ونقود،  لأننا أحياء وهم أموات، نحن مؤمنون وهم كافرون، إذاً:   نصبر ساعة ونصف ساعة  في بيت الرب، في سنة والله ما يبقى جاهل ولا جاهلة،   ولسنا في حاجة إلى  كتابة ولا إلى قلم، وإنما نتلقى العلم والحكمة كما   تلقاها أصحاب رسول الله  بدون قلم ولا دواة ولا كتابة، والعلم الذي في   الكتابة نأخذه في النهار في  المدارس، لكن هذا العلم الروحاني الرباني   نتلقاه ليلاً للعمل به في النهار،  في سنة واحدة والله ما يبقى في القرية   من يعرف أنه يزني أو يكذب على  إخوانه أو يمد يده ليضربهم أو يسرق مالهم،   أو يرى من يتكبر عليهم أو يسخر  منهم، والله ما كان، ولا يبقى فقير يتضور   بالجوع أبداً، ويتوافر المال،  والله ليتوافرن المال، فالذي كان راتبه عشرة   آلاف سيستغني بألفين، والباقي  ماذا يصنع به؟ وفوق ذلك يتكون في ذلك   المسجد صندوق من حديد في المحراب،  والمسئول العام هو إمام المسجد والمربي   والمؤذن وشيخ القرية، فيقولون: يا  معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من زاد ماله   عن قوته فليضعه في هذا الصندوق، في  ستة أشهر يمتلئ الصندوق ويفيض، فماذا   يصنعون به؟ انظروا: المنطقة تحتاج إلى  مصنع، فانشئوا مصنعاً، تحتاج إلى   مزرعة وأرض زراعية، ويبارك الله في ذلك  المال وينمو ويفيض وما يبقى بنك   ولا ربا، بل بتلفون: أعطوا لفلان من القرية  الفلانية، وتصاب الماسونية   بالجنون، ويصاب اليهود والنصارى بالعفن،  فيقولون: ما هذا؟ كيف طلع هذا   الفجر رغم أنوفهم ولا يستطيعون أن يزلزلوا  أقدامنا؛ لأن الله أصبح ولينا،   فماذا يكلفنا هذا؟ ما نستطيع أن نصبر لوجه  الله ساعة نتعلم كتاب الله  وهدي  رسوله. 
إن هذا الصوت   إذا سمعته  الماسونية والعلمانيون والمسيحيون يغضبون، كلما سمعوا الحق   غضبوا، ولن  نسكت، بل نقول: اغضبوا فما طالبناكم بشيء أبداً، فنحن في بيوت   ربنا، وتنتهي  الجهالات والشركيات والخرافات والضلالات والأحقاد والأحساد   والأمراض كلها  في سنة واحدة، فمن يبلغ؟ لا إله إلا الله! يا علماء، يا   رجال السياسة، يا  حاكمون! استجيبوا، جربوا، إخوانكم شاردون ضائعون في   الباطل، اجمعوهم في بيت  الرب ولقنوهم الكتاب والحكمة، أما قال تعالى فينا:   (  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا    عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ    وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[الجمعة:2]،  تعلموا وفازوا أم لا؟ والله! ما اكتحلت عين   الوجود بأمة أطهر ولا أعز ولا  أكمل ولا أصفى من تلك الأمة في قرونها   الثلاثة: الصحابة وأولادهم وأولاد  أولادهم، كيف حصلوا على هذا الكمال؟   حصلوا هذا بالعلم بالكتاب والحكمة،  بطاعة الله والانقياد له. 
فهيا بنا،   النجاة.. النجاة، يا عبد الله..  يا أمة الله! اطلب النجاة لنفسك، تعرف إلى   ربك، تعرف على ما يحب ويكره  وافعل المحبوب وتخل عن المكروه، واصبر على  ما  يصيبك، فما هي إلا ساعات وأنت  في الملكوت الأعلى، اللهم حقق لنا ذلك.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (28)  
الحلقة (340)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (34)  



ما يلزم المحرم من الميقات حال توجيه الرحلة إلى المدينة 

    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:

أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب  الله  عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  صلى  الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
معاشر  المستمعين! بين يدي الدرس سئلت عن مجموعة  من المؤمنين جاءوا محرمين بالحج  أو بالعمرة، أحرموا من الميقات وهم على متن  الطائرة ظانين أنهم يذهبون  إلى مكة وإذا بالمسئولين عنهم حولوهم إلى  المدينة؛ ليزوروا المسجد النبوي  الشريف ويسلموا على رسول الله وصاحبيه، ثم  بعد ذلك يعودون إلى مكة، فهل  يبقون على إحرامهم أو يتحللون؟ الجواب: يجب أن  يبقوا على إحرامهم، ويلبون  ويهللون ويكبرون ويدعون، وهم في أشرف عبادة  وأفضلها، ولو بقوا في المدينة  خمسة أيام أو أسبوع، فهي نعمة كبيرة ساقها  الله إليهم؛ لأنهم لله، تجردوا  له وهم يلبون التلبية المطلوبة، هذا هو  الواجب، ومن تحلل منهم جهلاً لعدم  علم فليعد إلى إزاره وردائه وإلى تلبيته  وعبادة ربه، ومن قال: أنا لا أعود  إلى الإحرام وتحلل فيجب أن يذبح شاة في  المدينة أو في مكة، ثم بعد ذلك  يحرم إذا أراد الدخول إلى مكة.
مرة   أخرى أقول: مجموعة من إخواننا المؤمنين أحرموا ودخلوا جدة محرمين ظانين   أنهم يذهبون إلى مكة ليطوفوا لعمرتهم أو لحجهم، فأمروا أن يذهبوا إلى   المدينة، فمنهم من تحلل ومنهم من بقي على إحرامه، فما هو الجواب لهذه   القضية؟ 
أقول:  المحرم يبقى على إحرامه وهو في خير وعافية، ويشغل  وقته بذكر الله  والتدبير والعبادة، إذ كان المؤمنون يحرمون من مدينة الرسول  عشرة أيام وهم  في الطريق يلبون.
إذاً:  فليبقوا على إحرامهم وهم في  نعمة كبيرة، ومن جهل الوضع وتحلل وهو لا يدري  فليعد إلى إحرامه ولا شيء  عليه، ومن أصر على أن يبقى متحللاً وتحلل  بالفعل وأصر على تحلله فإن عليه  أن يذبح شاة في المدينة أو في مكة؛ لأنه  كالمحصر، ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ )[البقرة:196]،   أحصر رسول الله وألف وأربعمائة صحابي فذبحوا هديهم وعادوا إلى المدينة،   خرجوا ملبين بالعمرة حتى وصلوا قبل عشرين كيلو متر من مكة، فمنعتهم قريش،   فماذا يصنعون؟ ذبحوا وتحللوا ونزل في هذا قرآن يقرأ إلى يوم القيامة: ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ )[البقرة:196]   عليكم يا من أتيتم محرمين تريدون مكة ثم منعتم منها بواسطة القائمين  عليكم  ومسئوليكم وقالوا: اذهبوا إلى المدينة أولاً. فمن بقي على إحرامه  فهنيئاً  له، فليبق على إحرامه حتى يزور ويعود إلى مكة، ومن تحلل بدون علم  جهلاً ظن  أنه يجوز فعليه أن يعود إلى إحرامه، ومن أصر على ألا يعود إلى  إحرامه  فليذبح شاة غداً في المدينة أو بعده في مكة وجوباً، مقابل أنه أحصر  وتحلل  فيجب أن يذبح شاة.             

تفسير قوله تعالى: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة ...)   

   ها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا   مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا   يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   *  أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *    مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ   الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ   كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ   *  قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  )[المائدة:73-76].

قوله تعالى: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ  )[المائدة:73]، كفروا بالله ولقائه ورسله وكتبه، كفراً لم يبق لهم معه حظ في الإسلام، من هم الذين كفروا؟ ( الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ   )[المائدة:73]،  اليعقوبية قالوا: إن الناسوت حل في اللاهوت، بدعة شيطانية  إبليسية يسخر  منها كل ذو عقل، ما معنى أنه حل الناسوت في اللاهوت وأصبح  الإله واحداً،  فعيسى هو الإله؟! أعوذ بالله، كيف يصبح عيسى ابن مريم هو  الله؟! أي عقل  هذا، أي فهم، أي ذوق؟! 

وفرق أخرى قالت: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ   )[المائدة:73]،  الأقانيم ثلاثة: الأب والابن وروح القدس، الله وعيسى  وجبريل! وهذه سخرية  واستهزاء وعبث، كيف يقبل ذو العقل هذا الكلام: ( اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]، الآلهة ثلاثة والله واحد! 

ما   هو الإله يا غافل؟ الإله: المعبود، ولا يستحق عبادتي كائن إلا من خلقني   ووهب حياتي وبيده مصيري وهو مالكي ومالك كل أمر عندي، ذاك الذي هو إلهي   أعبده، أما الذي ما خلقني ولا رزقني ولا دبر حياتي فكيف يكون إلهاً لي؟!   أمجنون أنا؟! لم لا يفكرون؟    
إعلان كفر القائلين بالتثليث وإبطال فريتهم  

   فأعلن تعالى عن كفرهم، فقال عز وجل في كتابه المنزل على رسوله: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]، والحال أنه: لا إله إلا الله، ( وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   )[المائدة:73]،  ألا وهو خالق السماوات والأرضين وما بينهما وما فيهما،  هذا هو الذي يستحق  الإلهية، هذا الذي هو الإله الحق، أما الآلهة الكاذبة  المكذوبة المزعومة  فهي هراء وأباطيل لا قيمة لها ولا وزن، لو سئلت يا عبد  الله: من خلقك؟ فهل  تقول: عيسى؟ هل تقول: مريم، هل تقول: سيدي عبد القادر ،  من خلقك؟ الله. إذاً: هو الذي يجب أن تؤلهه، أي: تعبده بالذلة له والحب  والتعظيم والرهبة والرغبة، فكيف يكون عيسى إلهاً وهو ابن مريم ؟ كيف تكون  مريم إلهاً وهي ابنت عمران وأمها حنة ، كيف تكون إلهاً؟ إن الإله الذي يملك  كل شيء، وهذا هو الله رب العالمين، رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وإليه  مصير كل شيء.فهذه الفرق النصرانية غلبت عليها الشياطين والأهواء والشهوات والأطماع والتقاليد العمياء حتى ( قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]، فأبطل الله زعمهم هذا وحكم بكفرهم: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73].
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ  )[المائدة:73]، ألا وهو الله رب العالمين خالق عيسى والأنبياء والمرسلين ورب كل شيء ومالك كل شيء.   


 معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم)  

  ثم قال: ( وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ  )[المائدة:73]، إن لم ينتهوا عن هذا الباطل والخرافة والكذب ودعوى أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ( لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   )[المائدة:73]،  ما قال: ليمسنهم عذاب أليم. بل بين علة هذا العذاب وهي  الكفر والعياذ  بالله، فالذي ينسب إلى الله الولد كافر، والذي ينسب إلى  الله الزوجة كافر،  والذي ينسب إلى الله العجز كافر، ومن كفر فمصيره عالم  الشقاء جهنم دار  البوار.وما  هو سر هذا الحكم يا أهل القرآن؟ لأن الذي كفر بالله نفسه  خبيثة، روحه  منتنة عفنة كأرواح الشياطين والكافرين، وهل صاحب الروح الخبيثة  يدخل دار  السلام؟ والله ما يدخلها، لقد صدر حكم الله على البشرية، بل على  عالم  الإنس والجن، وهو قوله: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   )[الشمس:9-10]،  فمن زكى نفسه بمعنى: طيبها وطهرها بأداة الإيمان وصالح  الأعمال؛ فقد أفلح  وفاز بدخول الجنة والنجاة من دار الشقاء النار، ومن  دسىى نفسه وأخبثها  وعفنها بالشرك والكفر والذنوب والآثام فمصيره الخسران  التام، فلم لا يسألون  حتى يعملوا؟ لم لا يقول المسيحي: يا مسلم! بلغني  أننا كفار، فما الدليل  على كفرنا؟ يقول: لأنكم كذبتم على الله، وادعيتم أن  الله ليس بواحد بل  ثلاثة، أو أدعيتم أن عيسى هو الله وهذا هو كفر منتن  عفن، الله الذي يقول  للشيء: كن فيكون، الذي كون هذه الكائنات وأوجدها وهو  يدبرها طول حياتها،  أهذا يكون له ولد؟ وكيف يكون له ولد ولا زوجة له؟  والذي يخلق ما يشاء  بكلمة: كن هل يحتاج إلى ولد يساعده أو زوجة يستأنس  بها؟ كيف هذا الفهم؟!  حرام هذا الكلام، عيب هذا الكلام أن يقال في حق الله  عز وجل، ولكن كتب الله  دار الشقاء والسعادة، وعلم أهلهما قبل أن يخلقهما.                           
    ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية   

هذه الآية الأولى: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]، والواقع ( وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ  )[المائدة:73]، الجواب: ( لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   )[المائدة:73]،  هذا العذاب الموجع الأليم متى يكون؟ بعد الموت، بعد  الانتقال من هذه الدار  إلى الأخرى، أو من هذا العالم السفلي إلى العالم  الذي هو أسفل. أعيد تلاوة الآية الآية، فيجب أن تفهموا يا عرب، كيف لا تفهمون كلام الله؟ لم أنزله، اسمع قوله تعالى: ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ  )[المائدة:73]، من حكم بكفرهم؟ الله. ( وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ  )[المائدة:73] والله ( إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   )[المائدة:73]،  والله! لا يوجد إله حق إلا الله؛ لأن الإله الحق هو الذي  خلقني ووهبني  سمعي، بصري، دقات قلبي، أوجد الكون من أجلي، خلقني وخلق كل  شيء من أجلي،  هذا الذي أؤلهه، هذا الذي أعبده، هذا الذي أعظمه، هذا الذي  أكبره، أما  مخلوق مثلي فكيف أجعله إلهاً؟! 

وقد هبط الناس وعبدوا الفروج، وعبدوا البهائم، وعبدوا الأشجار والأحجار، وألهوا الشهوات: ( أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ   )[الفرقان:43]،  ومد عنقه لشهوته يجري وراء شهوته، يجري وراءها كالكلب،  يجري إلى الزنا،  إلى اللواط، إلى الكذب، إلى الخيانة، إلى التعفن، كل ما  زين له هواه يعبده،  أعوذ بالله. 

(وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ  )[المائدة:73]، وعزة الله وجلاله ( لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:73]، أما من تاب فقد تاب الله عليه، من أصر على قول الكفر له عذاب أليم.    
  تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم)

 هيا إلى الثانية، قال تعالى: ( أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ  )[المائدة:74]، فيغفر لهم، ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[المائدة:74]،  فتح لهم باب التوبة على مصراعيه، يا من قضى الله بكفركم  وحكم بعذابكم! ها  هو ذا تعالى يفتح باب التوبة لكم ويدعوكم إلى أن تتوبوا  فيغفر لكم، ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[المائدة:74]، فالحمد لله، هذا فضل الله، والهمزة للاستفهام، مالهم ( أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ   )[المائدة:74]،  أفلا يتأملون، أفلا يسألون، أفلا يعقلون، فيعرفون أنهم  على كفر وباطل،  فيتوبون إلى الله ويرجعون إليه فيوحدونه ويعبدونه وحده؛  فيغفر لهم، ومن  صفات الله وشأنه: أنه الغفور لمن تاب، الرحيم به، هذا عطاء  إلهي. (أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:74]، أولئك الذين قالوا: إن الله ثالث ثلاثة، وقالوا: عيسى هو الله، ( أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ   )[المائدة:74]،  أي: يطلبون المغفرة لذنوبهم. والتوبة معناها: الرجوع إلى  الحق، قلنا: الله  ثالث ثلاثة، ولكن عرفنا الحق، فالآن نقول: لا إله إلا  الله، تبنا، رجعنا  إلى كلمة الحق، وهي: أنه لا معبود إلا الله، ثم نقول:  اللهم اغفر لنا  ذنوبنا السالفة التي ارتكبناها بكفرنا، اللهم اغفر لنا.  فإن تابوا  واستغفروا تاب الله عليهم وغفر لهم؛ لأن من صفاته: الغفور  الرحيم.     

   تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة ...) 

  وفي الثالثة ماذا يقول تعالى؟ اسمع هذا البيان: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ   )[المائدة:75]،  ما هو بالله ولا بابن الله، ولا هو الله، ما هو إلا رسول  من جملة الرسل،  ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، من نوح، إلى إبراهيم، إلى  فلان وفلان،  ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، عيسى واحد منهم، إي والله. ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ   )[المائدة:75]  من جملة الرسل الذين هم ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، على  عدة قوم طالوت،  على عدة أهل بدر، سبحان الله! عدة أهل بدر ثلاثمائة وأربعة  عشر، وعدة قوم  طالوت الذين غزا بهم وانتصر على جالوت ثلاثمائة وأربعة  عشر، وأربعون ألفاً  انهزموا ورجعوا إلى الوراء، وثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر  انتصروا، وكان النصر بسبب  داود عليه السلام.إذاً: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ  )[المائدة:75]، ما عيسى ابن مريم ( إِلَّا رَسُولٌ  )[المائدة:75]، ما هو بابن الله ولا هو الله ولا هو بإله مع الآلهة أبداً، هو عبد الله ورسوله: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ  )[المائدة:75]، مضت من قبله الرسل في ثلاثمائة واثني عشر، وهو كملها ورسول الله تممها، جاء بعده، ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:75] بإله، ولا ابن الله، ولا ثالث ثلاثة مع الله، ما هو إلا رسول، وهذا شرف، عظيمة هذه المنزلة، رسول من جملة الرسل، ( قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ  )[المائدة:75]، أي: مضت، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتمهم، ( قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ  )[المائدة:75]، ( وَأُمُّهُ  )[المائدة:75] ما هو شأنها، ما صفتها، ما تعرفون عنها؟ هل هي كذابة، دجالة، فاجرة؟ لا. بل ( صِدِّيقَةٌ   )[المائدة:75]، من شهد لها بهذه؟ الله جل جلاله، كثيرة الصدق لا تعرف  الكذب أبداً بحال من الأحوال، وعندنا نحن صديقة هي عائشة أم المؤمنين بنت  أبي بكر الصديق، فهي والله صديقة، حبيبة رسول الله وزوجته، بنت أبي بكر .

إذا: مريم صديقة، فكيف تجعلونها إلهاً مع الله وهي صديقة صادقة لا تعرف الكذب والافتراء والباطل بحال من الأحوال؟ قال تعالى: ( صِدِّيقَةٌ   )[المائدة:75]،  ما قال: نبية أو رسولة، ما هي بنبية ولا رسولة، ولكن  صديقة، يكفيها هذا  الفخر والشرف، الله أثبت لها هذا الوصف وشهد به لها،  فمن يساوي مريم عليها السلام العذراء البتول.                        

معنى قوله تعالى: (كانا يأكلان الطعام)   

  إذاً: ( كَانَا  )[المائدة:75]، أي: هي وولدها ( كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ   )[المائدة:75]،  كان عيسى يأكل الطعام، يأكل البقلاوة والتمر والفاكهة،  والصديقة التي  قالوا فيها في الأقانيم الثلاثة: إنها إله كانت تأكل  الطعام، إي: الخبز  واللحم والفاكهة، كيف الذي يأكل الطعام يكون إلهاً؟ إذا  انقطع عنه الطعام  مات بالجوع، أهذا يقود الخلق ويدبر الكائنات فيعبد مع  الله ويقال فيه: إله؟  أين يذهب بعقولكم؟ وفوق ذلك الذي يأكل الطعام يمتلئ  بطنه فيخرأ أم لا؟  يفرز العفن والنتن أم لا؟ هذا الذي يذهب إلى المرحاض  ويخرأ هل يصلح أن يكون  إلهاً؟ أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ بالله! أين الذوق؟ أين  الفهم؟ أين المنطق؟ أين  العقول؟ الشياطين تسخر بالبشرية وتستهزئ بها، الذي  لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون  طعام وشراب هل يكون إله الخلق ويدبر حياتهم؟  مستحيل هذا، فهذا الفهم وسخ ما  هو بعقل هذا أبداً.فما المسيح ابن مريم بنبي ، ما المسيح ابن مريم بإله، ولا ثاني اثنين مع الله، ولا هو الله، وأمه كذلك صديقة.
(كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ   )[المائدة:75]،  والذي يأكل الطعام يتغوط أم لا؟ والذي يفرز العفن يصلح أن  نعظمه ونعبده  ونسجد له ونرفع أيدينا نسأله ليعطينا؟ لو انحصر الطعام في  بطنه لمات، فلا  إله إلا الله! ما هذا البيان الإلهي! قولوا: آمنا بالله..  آمنا بالله..  آمنا بالله. هذا كتاب الله فيه العجب، رضي الله عن إخوان لنا  من الجن  قالوا: ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا   *  يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا   )[الجن:1-2]،  مجموعة من الجن مروا بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي  الصبح في بطن  نخلة بين مكة والطائف، ما إن سمعوا حتى التفوا حوله، وسمعوا،  وعادوا إلى  أقوامهم: ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  )[الجن:1]، وقالوا: ( يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   *    وَمَنْ لا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الأَرْضِ   وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَولِيَاءُ أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  )[الأحقاف:31-32]. 

أنتم  الآن تذوقتم ما تذوق الجن أم لا؟ هذا الكلام أليس بعجب؟ أبطل التثليث  وانتزعه من قلوب الناس، أنهاه، أنهى فكرة أن عيسى إله وأن مريم إله، بالعقل  والمنطق: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ  )[المائدة:75] فقط، ما هو بالله ولا بابن الله ولا ثالث ثلاثة مع الله، ( وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ  )[المائدة:75]، ما هي بأقنوم من الأقانيم المكذوبة، صديقة لا تعرف الكذب

 و( كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ   )[المائدة:75]،  الذي يأكل الطعام يخرأ أم لا؟ والذي يفرز العفن هل يصلح  أن يعبد؟ كيف يسأل  أو يدعى؟ آمنا بالله.. آمنا بالله.. آمنا بالله.                           

  معنى قوله تعالى: (انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون)
  ثم ختم تعالى الآية بقوله: ( انظُرْ  )[المائدة:75] يا عبد الله، ( انظُرْ  )[المائدة:75] يا رسولنا، ( كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ  )[المائدة:75]، أي تبيين أعظم من هذا التبيين؟ ( انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ   )[المائدة:75]  الحاملة للحجج والحاملة للبراهين الساطعة على أنه لا إله  إلا الله، وأن  عيسى ليس بالله ولا بابن الله، ولا ثالث ثلاثة مع الله،  انظر بعيني قلبك ( كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ  )[المائدة:75] أيضاً ( أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ   )[المائدة:75]،  كيف يصرفون عن الحق وهم يشاهدونه؟ أنت بين يديك طعام  فتأكل وتقول: ما  عندنا طعام. كيف هذا والطعام بين يديك وأنت تمضغ وتقول:  لا. ما عندنا طعام؟  (ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى  )[المائدة:75]، أي: كيف ( يُؤْفَكُونَ  )[المائدة:75]، من يأفكهم؟ ومن يصرفهم؟ الشياطين والأهواء والشهوات والذين يريدون أن يكونوا رؤساء عليهم يسودونهم ويحكمونهم.  


 تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أتعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً ...)

ثم قال تعالى في الآية الرابعة لرسوله وحبيبيه والمبلغ عنه: ( قُلْ  )[المائدة:76] يا رسولنا، وجه إليهم هذا الخطاب: ( قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا  )[المائدة:76]، ( أَتَعْبُدُونَ  )[المائدة:76]، أما تخجلون، أما تستحون، أما تفهمون؟ تعبدون من لا يملك ضراً ولا نفعاً! كيف يعبد من لا يملك لي ضراً ولا نفعاً؟ ومن يملك الضر والنفع؟ إنه الله.
هذا   سيد الخلق الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،   والله لو وقفت على قبره ألف سنة تقول: يا رسول الله! إني مريض، يا رسول   الله! إني جائع، يا رسول الله! بلادنا استعمرت، يا رسول الله! امرأتي غضبى؛   فلن تسمع منه كلمة، ولا يجيبك في قضية، فكيف تعبده إذاً؟!
أما فهمتم هذا التعجب: ( قُلْ  )[المائدة:76] يا رسولنا ( أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا   )[المائدة:76]،  لا يدفع عنكم ضراً ولا يكسبكم نفعاً، اعبدوا الذي إذا  رفعت كفيك إليه  وقلت: يا رب سمعك وأجابك وقضى حاجتك إن كان في ذلك خير لك.  ‏                       

معنى قوله تعالى: (والله هو السميع العليم) 

  (قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   )[المائدة:76]،  (السَّمِيعُ) لأصوات كل من يناديه ويدعوه، (الْعَلِيمُ)  بحال كل من يسأل  ويطلب، يعرف ما يحتاج الآن وما يحتاج مستقبلاً. انظروا  يا عباد الله  لتفهموا أن الدعاء هو العبادة، من دعا غير الله كفر، من دعا  غير الله أشرك،  من دعا غير الله جهل الله، من دعا غير الله اعتدى على  الله، من دعا غير  الله خاب وخسر، وأصور لكم ذلك في رجل يرفع يديه إلى  السماء يدعو الله،  وأبين ذلك فأقول: 
إن هذا الرجل فقير محتاج، فما الدليل على فقره واحتياجه؟ الدليل: رفعه كفيه يستعطف ويسترحم، فهل هو فقير أم لا؟ محتاج أم لا؟
ثانياً:   الذي رفع كفيه إليه يعلم أنه يراه، لو لا يقينه بأن الله يراه ما رفع  كفيه  إليه وهو بعيد عنه، لكن علم أن الله يراه، ولهذا رفع كفيه إليه.
ثالثاً:   ها هو يدعو يقول: اللهم اغفر لنا.. اللهم ارحمنا، لولا علمه أن الله يسمع   كلامه فهل سيسأله بلسانه؟ لولا يقينه أن الله يسمع كلماته التي ينطق بها  ما  كلمه ولا قال: أعطني ولا اغفر لي، لكنه موقن أن الله يسمعه، أليس كذلك؟
رابعاً: لو كان الله ما هو فوق عرشه فوق سماواته لم يرفع يديه هكذا؟ موقن أن الله فوقه. 
فلهذا   الدعاء هو العبادة، الدعاء مخها، من دعا غير الله حبط وتمزق وكفر وتلاشى،   فلهذا أحذر الغافلين أن يسألوا غير الله شيئاً، لا نبياً ولا رسولاً ولا   ولياً ولا حاضراً ولا غائباً، اللهم إلا ما أذن الله فيه لنا: أخي إلى  جنبي  وأنا ظمآن، فأقول: اسقني ماء، فلا بأس، هربت دابتي أو تعطلت سيارتي  فقلت:  يا عبد الله! تعال أعني عليها، لا بأس، أما أن تقف في الطريق وتقول:  يا  راعي الحمراء، يا مولى بغداد، وبينك وبينه ألف سنة وعشرة آلاف كيلو  وتدعوه  وتقول: يأتي ليساعدني؛ فأين يذهب بعقلك يا عبد الله؟ كيف يصح هذا؟!
(أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *    مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ   الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ   كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ   *  قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   )[المائدة:74-76]،  هو الذي ندعوه ونسأله؛ لأنه يسمع نداءنا ويعرف  أحوالنا، ويقدر على إعطائنا  أو منعنا؛ لأن بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو على كل  شيء قدير.

ومع  هذا ما  زال إخوان لنا وأبناء يقولون: يا سيدي فلان، يا فلان يا فلان!  وهذا صفوة  الخلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله لو وقفت غير عام ولا  عشرة على  الحجرة تناديه ما أجابك، ولو فرضنا أنه أجابك فلن يعطيك ريالاً  ولا كأس  ماء، فالذي تدعوه ويستجيب هو الله، لا إله إلا الله ولا رب سواه،  فلا ندعو  إلا الله عز وجل.
هذا  والله تعالى أسأل أن يغفر لي ولكم ولسائر  المؤمنين والمؤمنات وأن يرحمنا  أجمعين، وأن يتوب علينا أجمعين، وأن يحفظنا  حتى نلقاه صالحين. اللهم آمين.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (29)  
الحلقة (341)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (35)  



وقفة مع إرسال السلام على الرسول مع زائر المدينة


     الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛  رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي  وأمي  وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، الميمونة.
وبين   يدي الدرس أعلم بعض الأبناء والإخوان الجاهلين بالسلام على الحبيب صلى   الله عليه وسلم، إذ يقول أحدهم: لقد أوصاني فلان بأن أسلم له على رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتيت المدينة النبوية، ويقول: لقد نسيت فما بلغت   الأمانة ولا سلمت له على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا من الجهل  وعدم  العلم، من عدم المعرفة، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يبلغ السلام   بالواسطة أبداً، فنحن نصلي عليه وسلم بأي مكان من العالم العلوي أو الأرضي   السفلي فيبلغه سلامنا مباشرة، فلا يحتاج إلى واسطة، ويدلك على هذا أننا ما   صلينا في ليل أو نهار فريضة أو نافلة إلا قلنا: السلام عليك أيها النبي   ورحمة الله وبركاته، ما نصلي ركعتين إلا ونحن جالسون بين يدي الله، ونبدأ   بتحية الله: التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، أي: كلها لله، ثم نقول: السلام   عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، ووالله إنه ليسمعها أكثر من سماعكم   لي، وقبل أن يكشف الله الغطاء ويزيح الستار عن هذه المغيبات كان المسلمون   يؤمنون بما أمرهم الرسول أن يقولوه، ولا يدرون كيف، أما نحن ففي بيوتنا   نتكلم مع الناس في الشرق والغرب في السماء والأرض، هل هناك من ينكر أن   شخصاً في نيويورك تسلم عليه وأنت في المدينة؟ هل تقول: مستحيل؟ ما هو   بمستحيل. 
ولما  توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتبك بعض الأصحاب،  فقال الآن نقول:  السلام على النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، لا نقول: السلام  عليك أيها النبي،  فأيام كان يصلي بنا وأمامنا نواجهه بالخطاب ونقول: السلام  عليك أيها  النبي، أما وقد مات صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الملكوت الأعلى  فنقول:  السلام على النبي. فقال أهل العلم كـأبي بكر وعمر وغيرهما: لقد أمرنا  الرسول أن نقول هكذا فيجب أن نقول هكذا، لا عبرة بحياته وموته، السلام عليك  أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته.
وقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( صلوا علي حيثما كنتم فإن صلاتكم تبلغني، وسلموا علي  حيثما كنتم فإن سلامكم يبلغني )،  آمن المسلمون قروناً عديدة وهم موقنون  بأن السلام يصل والصلاة تبلغ، إلا  أننا الآن بهذه الاكتشافات التي أزاح  الله بها الستار وأصبحنا نحيي من  بيننا وبينه آلاف الأميال، ويسمعنا  ونسمعه بهذا الهاتف، والآن هل يبقى شك  في قلبك إذا قلت: السلام عليك أيها  الرسول أنه يسمع؟ يبلغه، فلست في حاجة  إلى أن تقول: يا عبد الله! سلم لي  على الرسول إذا زرت المدينة، لا معنى  لهذا الكلام أبداً، إلا أن الشيطان  يريد أن يحرمكم من الأجر فلا تصلي ولا  تسلم، وتقول: سلم لي على الرسول، بل  صل وسلم عليه أنت في مكانك يبلغه، هل  فهمتم معشر المستمعين هذه الحقيقة؟  ألستم تقولون: السلام عليك أيها النبي  في كل صلاة؟ أنت بين يدي الله،  والله نصب وجهه لك ويسمع كلامك وتصلي وتسلم  على نبيه فيبلغه ذلك، فالحمد  لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.             

تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ...)

  وها نحن مع هذه الآيات المباركات: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.    (قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   )[المائدة:77]،  هذه الآية عجب، يأمر الله رسوله ومصطفاه صلى الله عليه  وسلم؛ لأن (قُلْ)  فعل أمر أم لا؟ من الآمر؟ الله جل جلاله. من المأمور؟  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم. (قُلْ) يا رسولنا، قل أيها المبلغ عنا، ( قُلْ  )[المائدة:77]، ماذا؟ ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  )[المائدة:77]، من هم أهل الكتاب؟ اليهود والنصارى. 

وتقدم في آخر سورة النساء: (   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى   اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ   )[النساء:171]،  فلا تكذبوا وتقولوا: عيسى ابن الله، ولا هو الله، ولا هو  ثالث ثلاثة مع  الله، هذا غلوا وافتراء وباطل، وهنا قال تعالى: ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   )[المائدة:77]،  أولاً: النصارى قالوا: عيسى ابن الله، وقالوا: هو الله،  وقالوا: هو ثالث  ثلاثة، وهذا التثليث، هذا كذب، والله إنه لكذب، والله إنه  لباطل، والله إنه  لمنكر، وهذا هو الغلو والعياذ بالله، عيسى عبد الله  وتقول: هو الله؟!  تقول: دخل الناسوت في اللاهوت؟! والشياطين تزين الباطل  وتحسنه ويمد الناس  أعناقهم ويقبلون كل ما يقال لهم ويسمعون، فأين العقول؟ 

(يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  )[المائدة:77]، والغلو: هو الزيادة، وضد الغلو الهبوط، ضد الزيادة النقصان، إذاً: الوسط الوسط، وقد قال تعالى في تكريمنا: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا  )[البقرة:143]، أمة الإسلام أمة وسط، لا إفراط ولا تفريط، لا غلو وازدياد ولا نقصان، ولكن العدل العدل.

إذاً: ( لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   )[المائدة:77]، النصارى قالوا: عيسى ابن الله. واليهود قالوا: عيسى ابن  زنا، وليس ابن مريم  ولا هو كلمة الله، فلاحظ الغلو في الذين قالوا: هو  الله وابن الله،  والنقصان والتفريط في الذين قالوا: ابن زنا وقالوا: ساحر،  فاليهود يقولون:  عيسى ساحر، أحيا الموتى وأبرأ الأكمه والأبرص بسحره، ليس  هو برسول الله. 

(وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   )[المائدة:77]،  (أَهْوَاءَ): جمع هوى، والهوى -والعياذ بالله- هو ما  تمليه النفس وتزينه  الشياطين ويهوي به الإنسان إلى أن يصبح كالحيوان،  ويسقط به ويهوي في جهنم، ( وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا  )[المائدة:77]، من هم؟ غلاة اليهود والنصارى، ( وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا  )[المائدة:77]، أضلوهم وأخرجوهم عن الحق؛ لأنهم يريدون أن يتبعوهم على هواهم وباطلهم، ( وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   )[المائدة:77]،  وخرجوا عن الطريق المستقيم الموصل إلى رضا الله وسعادة  الإنسان في الدنيا  والآخرة، هذا من رحمة الله، هذا من إحسان الله لعباده،  يأمر رسوله محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينادي أهل الكتاب اليهود  والنصارى بهذا العنوان،  ويقول لهم: ( لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  )[المائدة:77].                        

وجوب عبادة الله بما شرع من غير زيادة ولا نقصان

وإذا  كان اليهود والنصارى نهو عن الغلو فهل نحن مسموح لنا بذلك؟ نحن  قبلهم  مأمورون بالعدل والاستقامة، لا إفراط ولا تفريط، لا غلو ولا نقصان،  ولكن  ما جاءنا عن الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن كان عقيدة اعتقدناها،   قولاً قلنا به، عملاً عملنا به، ولا نقدم ولا نؤخر ولا نزيد ولا ننقص، إذ   الزيادة كالنقصان تبطل العمل وتفسده، ويصبح العمل لا يزكي النفس ولا يطهر   الروح.إذاً:  نؤمن بما آمن به رسول الله وأصحابه، ونقول ما قاله رسول  الله وأصحابه،  ونعمل ما عمل به رسول الله وأصحابه، ولا نزيد ولا ننقص لا  غلو ولا إفراط  ولا تفريط، نحن أولى بهذا، وإن كانت رحمة الله تجلت في بعثة  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلى الناس كافة: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا   )[الأعراف:158]،  أبيضكم كأصفركم، وأولكم كآخركم، أنا مبلغكم عن الله ما  به تسعدون وتكملون،  فآمنوا واتبعوا، أما الزيادة والنقصان في الدين فمن  شأن هذه الزيادة  والنقصان أن تبطل الدين وتعطل الدين، وتعطل مفعوله ولا  يصبح منجحاً ولا  منجياً ولا يفوز به أحد، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: ( عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين بعدي عضوا عليها  بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة ).                           


سنة الله تعالى في تحصيل الطهارة بالعبادات

   وإليكم سر هذا: إن الطعام يشبع والماء يروي الشارب، والنار تحرق   الأجسام، والحديد يقطع، هذه سنن لا تتبدل، فهل سيأتي يوم يصبح الآكل لا   يشبع، والشارب لا يرتوي، والنار تدخل وتتمرغ فيها فما تحرق، والحديد لا   يقطع أي جسم؟ كلا، سنة الله لا تتبدل. فكذلك  العبادات التي شرعها الله  لعباده، هذه العبادات سر شرعيتها -والله- من  أجل تزكية النفس وتطهيرها؛ لأن  السعادة كالشقاء متوقفان على زكاة النفس  وخبثها، إذا زكت النفس، بمعنى:  طابت وطهرت كما تطهر الثياب والأجسام، هذه  النفس إذا زكت وطابت وطهرت قبلها  الله ورضي عنها ورفعها إليه؛ لتسعد في  عالم السعادة فوق هذه السماوات  السبع، في ذلك العالم الأعلى، وإذا خبثت  النفس وأنتنت وتعفنت ما قبلها ولا  رضي عنها وجعل مصيرها الدركات السفلى في  العالم الأسفل، واقرءوا: ( وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ  )[التين:1]، الله يقسم: ( وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ   *  وَطُورِ سِينِينَ   *  وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الأَمِينِ   *  لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ   *  ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ  )[التين:1-5]، اللهم ( إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   )[التين:6]،  الإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح من شأنهما تزكية النفس  وتطهيرها، فمن آمن  وعمل صالحاً زكى نفسه وطيبها وطهرها، فبمجرد أن يموت  وتنفصل الروح عن البدن  يعرج بها الملائكة إلى الملكوت الأعلى، لتبقى هناك  فتسعد مع مواكب أربعة،  قال تعالى في بيان هذا: ( وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  )[النساء:69]، إنسياً كان أو جنياً، أبيض أو أسود، في الأولين أو الآخرين، ذكراً كان أو أنثى، فقيراً أو غنياً، ( وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ   )[النساء:69]،  طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول في أي شيء يا عباد الله ويا إماء  الله؟ فيما  يأمران به وينهيان عنه، هل هناك شيء غير هذا في الطاعة؟ الذي  يأمر الله  تعالى بفعله أو قوله أو اعتقاده طاعة الله والرسول فيه تزكي  النفس البشرية  وتطهرها، وما ينهى الله ورسوله عنه من اعتقاد فاسد أو قول  سيئ أو عمل غير  صالح، ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله ففعله معصية لله والرسول،  هذا الفعل يخبث  النفس ويدسيها ويعفنها، ما تصبح أهلاً لأن يقبلها الله عز  وجل.

وقد علمنا الله هذا في كتابه لو كنا ندرس القرآن الكريم، أما جاء في سورة الأعراف قول الله عز وجل: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا  )[الأعراف:40]، ما لهم؟ أخبرنا يا رب عنهم؟ (   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا   تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى   يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُجْرِمِينَ    *  لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   )[الأعراف:40-41]،  الذين كذبوا بآيات الله ما عملوا بها، لو آمنوا  لعملوا، ولكن استكبروا  عنها، والمستكبر هل يعبد الله؟ هل يغتسل من جنابة  ويصوم ويصلي؟ لا. لأنه  مستكبر، هؤلاء المكذبون المستكبرون ماذا يقول تعالى  عنهم؟ ( لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ   )[الأعراف:40]،  حين يأخذ ملك الموت وأعوانه الروح ويستلونها من الجسم  يعرجون بها، وحين  يصلون إلى السماء الدنيا فيستأذنون للدخول بها فوالله لا  يؤذن لهم: ( لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ  )[الأعراف:40]، ثانياً: ( وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ   )[الأعراف:40]،  إلا على مستحيل، هذا من باب أن يفهم البشر كلام الله، هل  تعرفون المستحيل؟  إنه الذي لا يمكن أن يتم بحال، المستحيل: هو الذي لا  يقبل العقل وجوده. 

إذاً:   حتى نعرف ببساطة نقول: هل البعير الأورق -الجمل الكبير- يدخل في عين  إبرة؟  مستحيل. إذاً: فصاحب الروح الخبيثة المنتنة المتعفنة بأوضار الشرك  والذنوب  والمعاصي مستحيل أن تفتح له أبواب السماء أو يدخل الجنة. 
فاسمع قول الله تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ  )[النساء:69] من عربي أو عجمي، أبيض أو أسود أو أصفر، من ذكر أو أنثى، ( فَأُوْلَئِكَ  )[النساء:69]، أي: المطيعون، ( مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ   )[النساء:69]،  كم موكباً؟ أربعة مواكب، وكل من يطيع الله والرسول فهو  معهم، ومن لم يطع  الله والرسول فوالله ما كان ولن يكون معهم، لماذا يا  فقهاء.. يا بصراء.. يا  أهل لا إله إلا الله، لماذا؟ 

الجواب:  لأن طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول  تزكي النفس وتطهرها، ومعصية الله والرسول  تخبث النفس وتدسيها، أمر واضح  وضوح الشمس في النهار، وقد أقسم الجبار  قسماً عظيماً عرفناه وكررناه، وهو  قوله: ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا  )[الشمس:1]، هذه الصيغة صيغة يمين أم لا؟ كأنك تقول: والله الذي لا إله غيره. يقول تعالى: ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   *  وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلاهَا   *  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا   *  وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا   *  وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا   *  وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا   *  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا   *  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا  )[الشمس:1-8]، هذه الأيمان من أجل ماذا؟ من أجل ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10].

يحلف الله بأعظم الأيمان والأقسام على هذه الحقيقة، وهي: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ   )[الشمس:9]،  أي: فاز، نجا من النار ودخل الجنة عبد أو أمة زكى نفسه، وخاب  وخسر خسراناً  أبدياً عبد أو أمة أخبث نفسه ودساها، رمى فوقها قاذورات  الذنوب والآثام.                          

البرنيطة ورؤيا الشيخ رسول الله في المنام

    إذاً: معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! الله يأمر رسوله أن ينادي أهل  الكتاب؛  لأنه رسول الله إليهم، وإلى الإنس والجن عامة، يقول لهم: ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  )[النساء:171]. فيا شيطان.. يا صاحب البرنيطة! اذهب عنا وانزعها من رأسك، أرأيتم كيف يصنع العدو بكم؟ أسألكم بالله: أيجوز هذا لأولادنا؟ 
أقص  عليكم رؤيا صادقة، منذ ثلاث وأربعين سنة لما أسقط عرش فاروق مصر، وحكم  نجيب وعبد الناصر ؛ فماذا فعل الجهل فينا لما صرخ نجيب بالعروبة؟
يوجد خياط في باب المجيدي يخيط بدلة صغيرة تسمى بدلة نجيب، والبدلة هي السروال والقميص والبرنيطة.
وكنا   قبلها في ديار المغرب، علماؤنا كعوامنا ما يضع برنيطة على رأسه إلا كافر   فقط، وكانت الحكومة كافرة، ففرنسا كانت تحكم شمال إفريقيا، فالبوليس  المسلم  يعمل طربوشاً أحمر وهو بوليس، والبوليس الكافر يعمل برنيطة، حتى في  الجيش  الفرنسي المسلم يعمل طربوشاً والكافر يعمل برنيطة؛ إذ هي الحد  الفاصل بين  الكفر والإيمان، فلما جئت مهاجراً من هناك دخلنا المدينة في  صفر أو في  محرم، وجاء رمضان، فرجالات المدينة وأعيانها يأتون بأطفالهم يوم  العيد  لزيارة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، يأتي أحدهم وهو بعمامته وطفله  كهذا  الشيطان يلبس البرنيطة والبدلة، يسمونها بدلة نجيب.
البرنيطة  كما هي  كأنها كابيتان فرنسي أو يطنان، وتألمت وتمزق قلبي: كيف هذا؟  يتحدون رسول  الله، يأتون بأطفالهم هكذا يتبجحون؟ ما عرفوا أن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم  قال قاعدة لن تخرق أبداً: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  ليستقل المسلم استقلالاً كاملاً، حتى لا يختلط بأهل الكفر في الزي والمنطق  والحال، ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  لو اجتمع علماء الطبيعة والكون والنفس  والسياسة فبالله الذي لا إله غيره  ما استطاعوا ولن يستطيعوا أن ينقضوا  هذه القاعدة المحمدية: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  يعني: من أراد أن يكون  مثل فلان في زيه، في منطقه، في أكله، في مشيته  والله لا يبرح حتى يكون  مثله، فمن القائل؟ أستاذ الحكمة ومعلمها، أما قال  تعالى: ( وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[البقرة:129]، فكان المسلمون مستعمرين ويحافظون على إسلامهم بالزي، ما يلبس كما يلبس اليهودي أو النصراني؛ ليبقى مستقلاً بدينه.

وتألم  الشيخ وتحرق، ويومها كان شاباً، وبدأنا بالتدريس والحمد لله، رحم الله  الملك سعود  وتغمده برحمته، قدمنا له معروضاً فقال: باسم الله درس، وإذا بي  في رؤيا  منامية واحفظوها: رأيتني أمام باب السلام هذا الموجود، ولكن كان  بين الباب  وبيني حفرة واسعة وعميقة، وفي وسطها جنازتان، نعشان مسجان، وأنا  واقف، وإذا  بإحدى الجنازتين تجلس على النعش، ألا وهو أحمد الزهراني   حبيبنا من شرطة المسجد، يجلس بعمامته الخضراء على رأسه، فقلت: سبحان الله!   إذا كان الشرطي حياً فالرسول من باب أولى، ففهمت أن النعش الآخر للرسول   صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجأة وإذا بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واقفاً وتلك   الحفرة قد انتهت، وأنا أقول: يا رسول الله! استغفر لي.. يا رسول الله!   استغفر لي، والله إني لفي رعشة وعجب في ذلك الموقف، فنظر إلي بوجهه   النوراني وقال: أرجو، فما تبينت هل هذا فعل مضارع أو فعل أمر؟ إذا كان   أمراً يقول لي: ارج، أي: أنا أرجو أن يستغفر لي، وإذا كان الفعل مضارعاً   فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: أنا أرجو أن نستغفر لك. 
وفجأة  وإذا  كرسي حجري طويل أبيض إلى جنب باب السلام والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  جالس  عليه كالبدر، وأنا واقف مندهش، وإذا بطفل من هؤلاء يقف بيني وبينه  ببدلة  نجيب وبرنيطة نجيب، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره لقال بيده هكذا: أبمثل  هذا  يبتغون العزة؟ والاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب، ومن ثم فالعرب في مهانة  وذل،  واليهود يذلونهم في كل معركة؛ لأن عبد الناصر ونجيباً  فرضا على  العرب أن يوحدوا جيوشهم بالبرنيطة، ومن ثم هل أعزنا الله؟ هل  انتصرنا على  اليهود؟ فكم من معركة نخرج منها مهزومين، وهذه عبرة أم لا؟  والحمد لله،  فترك أهل المدينة تلك البرنيطة لأولادهم، ما إن سمعوا الرؤية  وتكررت كذا  يوماً أو شهراً حتى انتهت، وفجأة الآن وجدناها تظهر من جديد، من  هم  الشياطين؟ الذين يوردونها من التجار ويبيعون لأطفال المسلمين، هم لا  يعدون  هذا شيئاً أبداً، ولكن أهل البصيرة يعرفون أنهم يريدون أن ينزلوا بنا  من  علياء السماء إلى هذه الأرض الهابطة شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يصبح نساؤنا   كنسائهم، ورجالنا كرجالهم، وحكامنا كحكامهم، وجيوشنا كجيوشهم، إذاً: ماذا   بقي للإسلام؟ انتهينا، فزغردي يا إسرائيل فقد انتصرتِ. فهل تذوقتم هذا؟ هل   حفظتم القاعدة المحمدية: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،  أحب أم كره، يوماً  فيوماً وهو يتشبه حتى يصبح على مستواهم العقلي والذوقي  في الحياة كلها،  فلا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، متى نفيق من صحوتنا؟  متى نرجع إلى  طريقنا؟ كبلونا، قيدونا، أبعدونا، هل تقوم لنا الحجة يوم  القيامة على  الله؟ إذا قلنا: يا رب! هم فعلوا بنا هذا؟ فهل سيقول: لا بأس  فأنتم  ظُلِمتم، أنتم مقهورون، ادخلوا الجنة؟ والله ما كان، الذي يعذر هو  المضطهد  المعذب بالحديد والنار على أن يقول كلمة الكفر، أو على أن يسلك  سبيل  الشياطين بالحديد والنار، هذا معذور، قال تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ   )[النحل:106]،  أما نحن فنجري وراء الغرب، وراء شهواتهم ولذائذهم، ونتفنن  بفنونهم في  الملبس والمأكل والمشرب والمنكح والمنطق والذوق والعمل ثم  نقول: نحن  مقهورون! أيقبل هذا الكلام؟

من  قهرنا؟ من أذلنا؟ قلت لكم: فرنسا كانت  حاكمة وبريطانيا، وما استطاعت أن  تجبرنا على النصرانية أو على اليهودية  حتى في الزي، فهيا نخرج من هذه  المحنة، باسم الله، وقد يقال: لا نستطيع؟  لم؟ هل هناك أغلال في أرجلنا  وأعناقنا؟ لا والله أبداً، بل حرية كاملة،  اعبد الله في العالم بأسره، ما  هناك من يطردك أو يبعدك عن عبادة الله، لا  في أوروبا ولا أمريكا فضلاً عن  عالم الإسلام والمسلمين، فقط سحرونا  فاستجبنا.                          

 
المخرج من أزمة المسلمين المعاصرة

هيا  نبحث عن المخرج، ولندع الجماعة الهائجة الذين يبحثون عن الحاكمية  والخلافة، يحلمون، ولو جاء عمر بن الخطاب  أيستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً؟ لا  يستطيع، حتى يهذبنا ويربينا وحتى يرانا مؤمنين  موقنين مستقيمين، ذكرنا  لله، وقلوبنا مع الله، حينئذٍ إذا أمر يطاع،  فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  في مكة ثلاث عشرة سنة، فهل أمر بأن تقام دولة  الإسلام أو يقام حد في مكة؟  هل أذن لأصحابه أن يغتالوا كافراً؟ والله ما  أذن. هل أذن لأصحابه أن  يلعنوا ويسبوا الكفار والمشركين؟ ما أذن في هذا،  واقرءوا سورة الأنعام: ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ )[الأنعام:108]،   في مكة ما أذن الله ولا رسوله لمؤمن من أولئك المؤمنين وهم يعذبون   ويضطهدون أن يغتالوا أو يقتلوا أو يسبوا أو يشتموا ثلاث عشرة سنة، ولما نزل   المدينة النبوية هل أمرهم أن يغتالوا واحداً أو يقتلوا مشركاً أو كافراً   أو منافقاً؟ حتى وجدت الأمة وأصبحت قادرة على أن تقاوم الكفر والكافرين،   فنزل قول الله تعالى: ( أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ   *  الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ  )[الحج:39-40].إذاً:   الذين يطالبون بالجهاد والخلافة والله إنهم لمخطئون، بالله الذي لا إله   إلا الله غيره! إنهم لواهمون، والله! إنهم ليعيشون في متاهات، وقد ذقنا   المرارة وآلام من هذه الصيحة في عدة بلاد حتى هبطنا. 
الطريق:  هو أن  نؤمن إيماناً حقاً، وأن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا، نبكي بين يدي مولانا،  لا نسب  ولا نشتم ولا نعير ولا نقبح ولا نكفر ولا نسخر ولا نستهزئ بكافر  ولا بمؤمن،  ولكن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا نستمطر رحماته نتعلم الكتاب والحكمة،  نساءً  ورجالاً وأطفالاً، فإذا أهل البلد أو الإقليم عرفوا الله عز وجل  معرفة  يقينية وأعطوه قلوبهم ووجوههم واستقاموا على منهجه الحق عقيدة  وسلوكاً؛  فحينئذٍ طابوا وطهروا، والله لو رفعوا أكفهم وسألوا الله أن يزيل  الجبال  لأزالها، لو قالوا: الله أكبر ودخلوا فلسطين لشرد اليهود وهربوا  ولو بغير  سلاح، أما ونحن كل يوم نزداد هبوطاً، العقائد تذوب وتتحلل،  الأخلاق تذوب،  الأطماع تزداد، الشره والطمع والتكالب على الدنيا وشهواتها،  فكيف نعالج،  كيف نعود؟ 
من أين نبدأ؟ نبدأ بما بدأ الله به ورسوله: ( فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ   *  رِجَالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاةِ وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ   )[النور:36-37]،  من هنا نبدأ، أهل القرية يوسعون جامعهم حتى يتسع  لأفرادهم نساءً ورجالاً  وأطفالاً، أهل الحي في المدن، كل مدينة فيها  أحياء، أهل الحي يوسعون جامعهم  حتى يتسع لأفرادهم نساءً ورجالاً وأطفالاً،  وإذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً  وقف دولاب العمل، وتطهر النساء والرجال  وجاءوا إلى بيت ربهم يبكون بين  يديه، يصلون المغرب هكذا كما صلينا،  والنساء وراء ستارة والفحول أمامهن  والمعلم يجلس لهم كمجلسنا هذا،  والتعليم: قال الله وقال رسوله، لا مذهبية  ولا طائفية ولا حزبية ولا  وطنية، مسلمون أسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله، نور  الله بين أيدهم وبرهانه  فيهم، هذا رسول الله، وهذا كتاب الله، ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا   *    فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ   فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ   صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا  )[النساء:174-175].

سنة   واحدة في القرية أو في الحي وأهله يجتمعون يتعلمون فما تبقى فوارق ولا   نزعات أبداً، لا تقل: أنا مالكي ولا شافعي ولا حنبلي ولا إباضي ولا زيدي   ولا إثني عشري، بل مسلم تدرس كتاب الله، قال الله جل جلاله: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *    وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا   نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ   قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا  )[آل عمران:102-103].

ولا   تسألني عن نتائج هذا الاجتماع على الكتاب والسنة، والله ما يبقى مظهر من   الفقر المدقع ولا الظلم ولا العبث ولا الجهل ولا الشرك ولا الخرافة ولا   الضلالة، وتصبح تلك القرية كأنهم أسرة واحدة يعيشون كأيام رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم، ما هناك من يفتح عينيه ظلماً أو يقول كلمة سوء أو يمد يديه   اعتداء على إخوانه، والله ما كان ولن يكون، ثم ماذا يظهر؟ تتجلى حقائق   الرحمة الإلهية في عباده، وفي يوم من الأيام نقول: الله أكبر فتسقط الدنيا   أمامنا، وغير هذا الطريق والله لا طريق، وكل يوم نزداد هبوطاً، فهيا نرجع   إلى الله يا عباد الله. 
أسألكم  بالله: أي بلد إسلامي منع أهله أن  يجتمعوا في بيت الله يدرسون كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله؟ نعم وجد الآن في بعض  البلاد، لكن بعد أن أوقدنا نار الفتنة  وأججناها وأشعلناها فينا، لا بد أن  نصلح أولاً، أن نعلن عن خطئنا وزلاتنا  ونتوب إلى ربنا في صدق، ويومها يفتح  الله أبواب السماء، أما هكذا فسنزداد  كل يوم هبوطاً، وفساداً في العقائد،  في الآداب، في الأخلاق، تسيطر الشهوات  وأطماعها واللذات والملاهي، فلا إله  إلا الله! من ينقذنا؟ ما يبقى إلا أن  نقول: النجاة.. النجاة. يا عبد الله!  اطلب النجاة لنفسك وإن هلك أهل  القرية كلهم، يا عبد الله! اطلب النجاة  لنفسك وإن هلك كل من في البلاد،  اطلب النجاة لنفسك، قل: أنا مسلم فقط،  واسأل كيف تعبد ربك وكيف تتملقه  بطاعته وعبادته، على ضوء (قال الله قال  رسوله)، وانتظر الموت لتنجو من  فتنة الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، هذا هو الطريق،  هذا سبيل الله، هذا سبيل  النجاة، يا علماء! أين أنتم؟ اجمعوا أمتكم على  كتاب الله وسنة رسوله،  علموهم الآداب والأخلاق السامية، لا سب ولا شتم ولا  تعيير ولا تكفير ولا  نقد ولا طعن، ليس من شعارنا هذا أبداً، المسلم لا يقول  كلمة السوء طول  حياته، المسلم لا يمد يده بسوء أبداً لأي أحد كان إنسياً  أو جنياً، لو قام  العلماء بهذا ونهضوا، وقد قدمنا لهم رسالة بعنوان: (كتاب  مفتوح إلى علماء  الأمة وحكامها)، يا علماء! زوروا حكامكم وتفاهموا معهم،  واجمعوا أمتكم في  بيوت الله هذه الساعة والنصف، وباقي الساعات في المزارع  والمصانع،  اشتغلوا وأنتجوا، زكوا أنفسكم وطيبوا أرواحكم وتهيئوا للملكوت  الأعلى دار  السلام؛ فإن الله قد أصدر حكمه: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10].

اللهم أعنا على تزكية أنفسنا وتطهير قلوبنا وتطهير أرواحنا، واجمعنا مع مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين يا رب العالمين.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (30)  
الحلقة (342)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (36)  


 قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير


  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛  رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع هذه الآيات من سورة المائدة المدنية،  المباركة، الميمونة، وشرعنا  في دراستنا بالأمس، وها نحن نواصل ذلك اليوم إن  شاء الله تعالى، وهيا  نستمع إلى تلاوة الآيات المباركات وكلنا يتأمل  ويتدبر ويحاول أن يفهم مراد  الله من هذه الآيات الكريمة، ثم نأخذ -إن شاء  الله- في شرحها كما هي في  هذا الكتاب. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   *    لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ  دَاوُدَ  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا  يَعْتَدُونَ   *  كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ   *    تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا   قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي   الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ   *    وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ   إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ   فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:77-81].                        

معنى الآيات

 قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:
[ معنى الآيات:

مازال السياق في الحديث عن أهل الكتاب يهوداً ونصارى، فقال تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ   )[المائدة:77] يا رسولنا: ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ )[المائدة:77]، والمراد  بهم هنا النصارى: ( لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  )[المائدة:77]،  أي: لا تتشددوا في غير ما هو حق شرعه الله تعالى لكم،  فتبتدعوا البدع  وتتغالوا في التمسك بها والدفاع عنها، التشدد محمود في  الحق الذي أمر الله  به اعتقاداً وقولاً وعملاً، لا في المحدثات الباطلة، (  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  )[المائدة:77]، وهم اليهود؛ إذ قالوا في عيسى وأمه بأهوائهم، فقالوا في  عيسى: ساحر، وقالوا في أمه: بغي. ( وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا )[المائدة:77] من  الناس بأهوائهم المتولدة عن شهواتهم، ( وَضَلُّوا )[المائدة:77]،  أي: وهم  اليوم ضالون بعيدون عن جادة الحق والعدل في عقائدهم وأعمالهم  وأقوالهم،  هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى ]، وهي قوله تعالى: (  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا  كَثِيرًا  وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ )[المائدة:77].

[   أما الآيات بعد فقد أخبر تعالى في الآية الثانية بأن بني إسرائيل لعن  منهم  الذين كفروا على لسان كل من داود في الزبور، وعلى لسان عيسى ابن مريم  في  الإنجيل، وعلى لسان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في القرآن، فقال تعالى: (  لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  )[المائدة:78]، فقد مسخ منهم طائفة قردة، ( وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:78]،  حيث مسخ منهم خنازير، كما لعنوا على لسان محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم في غير  آية من القرآن الكريم، وهذا اللعن هو إبعاد من كل خير  ورحمة ومن موجبات ذلك  في الدنيا والآخرة، سببه ما ذكر تعالى بقوله: (  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ)[المائدة:78]،  أي: بسبب  عصيانهم لله تعالى ورسله بترك الواجبات وفعل المحرمات، واعتدائهم  في الدين  بالغلو والابتداع، وبقتل الأنبياء والصالحين منهم.

وأخبر  تعالى في الآية الثالثة بذكر نوع عصيانهم واعتدائهم الذي لعنوا بسببه  فقال: ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ )[المائدة:79]،   أي: كانوا عندما استوجبوا اللعن يفعلون المنكر العظيم ولا ينهى بعضهم   بعضاً،كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: (  إن أول ما دخل النقص  على بني إسرائيل أنه كان الرجل يلقى الرجل فيقول: يا  هذا! اتق الله ودع ما  تصنع فإنه لا يحل لك، ثم يلقاه من الغد وهو على حاله  فلا يمنعه ذلك أن  يكون أكيله وشريبه وقعيده ) ] أي: يأكل معه ويشرب ويقعد [ ( فلما فعلوا ذلك  ضرب الله على قلوبهم بعضهم ببعض، ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لُعِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )[المائدة:78] إلى قوله: ( فَاسِقُونَ )[المائدة:81] )  ]، أي: تلا الآية كما هي: (  لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا  عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  *  كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ   *    تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا   قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي   الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ   *    وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ   إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ   فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:78-81]. 

[  ( ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كلا والله ) ]، معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات!  هذه لنا، فتأملوها، اسمعوا رسول الله يحلف، اسمعوا رسول الله يبين، قال: [  (  كلا والله لتأمرن بالمعروف ولتنهون عن المنكر ثم لتأخذن على يد الظالم   ولتأطرنه على الحق أطراً ولتقسرنه على الحق قسراً، أو ليضربن الله قلوب   بعضكم ببعض ثم يلعنكم كما لعنهم ) ]، هذه لنا، اسمعوا رسول الله بعدما تلا  هذه الآيات الثلاث، قال: ( كلا والله )، هكذا يحلف صلى الله عليه وسلم (  لتأمرن ) أيها المؤمنون المسلمون (  بالمعروف، ولتنهون عن المنكر، ثم  لتأخذن على يد الظالم ولتأطرنه على الحق  أطراً ولتقسرنه على الحق قسراً،  أو ليضربن الله قلوب بعضكم ببعض ثم يلعنكم  كما لعنهم )، أي: كما لعن  اليهود والنصارى؛ إذ ما هناك فرق بين  اليهود والنصارى والمسلمين، الكل  عبيد الله، الكل عبيد الرحمن عز وجل، الكل  يريد الله منهم أن يعبدوه؛  ليسلموا وينجوا وليسعدوا ويكملوا، فإذا لعن  اليهود والنصارى لإتيانهم  المنكر واستمرارهم عليه، وعدم رجوعهم عنه؛ فنحن  إذا استمررنا على الباطل  والمنكر والبدع والضلال ولم نتراجع فهل نسلم من  لعنة الله؟ الجواب: لا  والله، الكل عبيد الله عز وجل.
ثم  قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم: [ وفي آخر الآية قبح الله تعالى عملهم ] قبح  عمل أهل الكتاب [ فقال: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ  )[المائدة:79]، ثم قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( تَرَى )[المائدة:80] ]  بعينيك [ ( تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ )[المائدة:80]، أي: من اليهود في  المدينة، ( يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )[المائدة:80]،  يعني: من  المشركين أو المنافقين في مكة والمدينة، يصاحبونهم ويوادونهم  وينصرونهم  وهم يعلمون أنهم كفار تحرم موالاتهم في دينهم وكتابهم ]، اليهود  بالمدينة  يوالون المشركين، وهم يعلمون أن المشركين كفار ملعونون، يعرفون أن   المنافقين نافقوا وأظهروا الإيمان وهم يكرهون الدين ورسول الإسلام   والمسلمين، واليهود يوالونهم، فكيف يوالي المؤمن الكافر؟ لو كانوا صادقين   في دعوهم الإيمان ما كانوا يوالون الكافرين والمنافقين. 

[  ثم قبح تعالى عملهم فقال: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ  )[المائدة:80]،  نتيجة ما حملتهم عليه من الشر والكفر والفساد، وهو سخط  الله تعالى عليهم  وخلودهم في العذاب من موتهم إلى ما لا نهاية له ] في دار  القيامة [ فقال  تعالى: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ  سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ  )[المائدة:80]، لا يخرجون منه أبداً.

ثم  زاد تعالى تقرير كفرهم وباطلهم وشرهم وفسادهم فقال: ( وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ )[المائدة:81] كما يجب الإيمان به ( وَالنَّبِيِّ  )[المائدة:81] محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبما جاء به من الهدى ودين الحق (  وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ )[المائدة:81]  من القرآن والآيات البينات ما  اتخذوا الكفار والمشركين والمنافقين أولياء،  ولكن علة ذلك أنهم فاسقون إلا  قليلاً منهم ] أفراد قلائل فقط، [ والفاسق  عن أمر الله الخارج عن طاعته  لا يقف في الفساد عند حد أبداً. هذا معنى قوله  تعالى: (  وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا  اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:81] ].                          

هداية الآيات

 معاشر المستمعين! نضع أيدينا على هداية هذه الآيات، فتأملوا.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

أولاً: حرمة الغلو والابتداع في الدين، واتباع أهل الأهواء ]، فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: (   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلا   تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا  )[المائدة:77]،  ومعنى  هذا: أنه يحرم على المسلم أن يبتدع في دين الله، أو أن يغالي فيه،  أو يتبع  أصحاب الأهواء في دين الله، ومن هنا عرفنا ما حدث في هذه الأمة بعد   القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، انتشرت البدع والضلالات والخرافات وتقسمت الأمة   وتجزأت؛ بسبب اتباع الأهواء، وتقليد أرباب الأهواء واتباعهم والتعصب لهم،   حتى أصبحنا في أسوأ الأحوال، سبب ذلك أننا ما أخذنا بوصايا الحبيب صلى الله   عليه وسلم، أما قال: ( عليكم بستني وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين بعدي،  عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور؛ فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة  ضلالة )، وقد بين لنا الطريق وقد أعلنها واضحة صريحة عندما قال: ( ستفترق  هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة )،  ستفترق هذه  الأمة كما افترق اليهود إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، وكما افترق  النصارى إلى  إحدى وسبعين فرقة، والله! لتفترقن هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين  فرقة،  ووالله! لقد وقع ما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرق  وطوائف  ومذاهب، وكلها في النار، لم يا رسول الله في النار؟ لأنها ما عبدت  الله  بما شرع، فالعبادة التي شرعها الله تعالى هي التي تزكي النفس وتطهرها،  أما  ما ابتدعه المبتدعة فالعمل به لا يزكي النفس ولا يطيبها ولا يطهرها.

فقام   رجل من أصحابه في ذلك المجلس المقدس الطاهر وقال: من هي الفرقة الناجية  يا  رسول الله؟ وهذا السؤال يقع لكل المؤمن، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم  -واحفظوا  واعملوا وطبقوا واطلبوا النجاة لأنفسكم- قال: ( هم الذين يكونون  على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )،  فيجب أن تكون عقيدتنا عقيدة رسول لله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، لا  نختلف معهم أبداً فيها، يجب أن تكون  عباداتنا كما كان رسول الله يعبد الله  بها وأصحابه، لا زيادة ولا نقصان  ولا تقديم ولا تأخير، يجب أن تكون آدابنا  وأخلاقنا كما كان عليه رسول الله  وأصحابه، هذا سبيل النجاة، هذا يتوقف على  المعرفة، يجب أن نعرف كيف كان  يعتقد رسول الله وأصحابه في الله وفي لقائه  وفي الإيمان، وما أمر الله  بالإيمان به، يجب أن نعرف كيف كان رسول الله  يتوضأ ويغتسل ويصلي ويحج  ويعتمر، ونفعل كما كان يفعل، يجب أن نعرف كيف كان  الرسول يتعامل مع الناس،  فنتعامل كما كان يتعامل مع الناس، في آدابنا، في  أخلاقنا، في معاملاتنا،  هذا -والله- طريق النجاة، العلم أولاً، كيف كان  الرسول يعتقد في الله  ولقائه والدار الآخرة والملائكة والأنبياء والرسل  السابقين، نعتقد كما كان  يعتقد، كيف كان الرسول يعبد الله من التيمم إلى  الاغتسال، إلى الرباط،  إلى الجهاد، إلى القضاء، إلى الحكم، فنقضي ونحكم  ونعمل كما كان الرسول صلى  الله وسلم يقضي ويعمل، وليس هذا بالمستحيل ولا  بالصعب أبداً، كل ما في  الأمر أن نهيئ أنفسنا لأن نعبد الله عبادة تزكي  أنفسنا وتؤهلنا لرضا الله  والسكن في دار السلام مع النبيين والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين، فلا  عنصرية ولا مذهبية ولا طريقة ولا حزب، إنما نحن  مسلمون عباد الله، نعبد  الله بما شرع، والحمد لله فقد حفظ الله لنا هذا  الدين، حفظه بحفظه الخاص،  وإلا لكان منذ مائة سنة فقط قد اختلط وما أصبح  فيه ما يعبد به الله، لكن  الله تعالى قال: ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ  لَحَافِظُونَ )[الحجر:9]،  فحفظ لنا كلامه آية بعد آية في ستة آلاف ومائتين  وست وثلاثين آية، وحفظ  لنا سنة رسول الله وإن داخلها الزيادة والنقص  والتبديل، ولكن هيأ الله لها  في كل عصر من يصونها ويحفظها كما هي؛ لتقوم  الحجة لله على الناس، وإلا لكان  على الله أن يجدد الرسالة ويبعث برسول.

معاشر   المستمعين! في الآية الأولى: حرمة الغلو، والغلو: الزيادة، فلا تزد كلمة  في  دين الله، ما شأنك أن تزيد أنت وتنقص؟ لقد أنزل الله كتابه وبينه  رسوله،  الصلاة كما صلى الرسول، لو زدت سجدة في صلاة الصبح أو ركعة في صلاة  المغرب  بطلت صلاتك بالإجماع، ما هو شأنك أن تزيد، لو حاولت أن تنقص  تكبيرة واحدة،  فقلت: ما هناك حاجة إلى هذه التكبيرة في هذه الصلاة فصلاتك  باطلة، ما معنى:  باطلة؟ ما تزكي النفس، لماذا الآن نحن نسأل كيف نحج وكيف  نعتمر؟ لعلمنا  اليقيني أن هذه العبادة إذا لم نفعلها كما بينها الرسول فلن  تؤثر على  نفوسنا، أي: ما تزكي أرواحنا ولا تطيبها، وعلة العبادة تزكية  النفس  وتطهيرها، وطلبنا تزكية نفوسنا لعلمنا بحكم الله علينا، ألا وهو: (  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   )[الشمس:9-10]،  فمن أراد الفلاح -وهو الفوز بالجنة بعد النجاة من النار-  فليزك نفسه، أي:  فليطيبها وليطهرها، وما هي مواد التطهير؟ الإيمان الصحيح  كإيمان الرسول  وأصحابه، والعمل الصالح الذي شرعه الله تعالى، وهو هذه  العبادات من الصلاة  إلى الصدقات وغيرها.

[  ثانياً: العصيان والاعتداء ينتجان  لصاحبهما الحرمان والخسران ]، العصيان،  أي: عصيان الله ورسوله بعدم فعل ما  يأمران به وعدم ترك ما ينهيان عنه،  هذا هو العصيان، والاعتداء: هو الظلم  وتجاوز الحد، هذان ينتجان لصاحبهما  الحرمان من رضا الله وجواره والخسران  بالخلود في النار.
فمن  أين عرفنا هذا؟ أما قال تعالى: ( لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:78]، بسبب ماذا؟ ( بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  )[المائدة:78]، عصوا رسل الله، عصوا الله ما عبدوه بما شرع لهم، (  وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ )[المائدة:78] بالظلم والطغيان والشر والفساد. 

[   ثالثاً: حرمة السكوت عن المنكر ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع ]، حرمة السكوت   عن المنكر حين نراه ونسمعه ونسكت، ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع بكامله، قال   تعالى: ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا  كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ )[المائدة:79]،  وبين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه:  كان الرجل منهم يرى أخاه على معصية،  فينهاه: اتق الله واترك هذه، ومن الغد  يراه يفعلها ويكون مؤاكله ومجالسه  وقاعداً معه، فمن ثم ضرب الله قلوب  بعضهم بعض ولعنهم.

وهذا   بإجماع الأمة، فمن رأى منكراً يجب أن يغيره بيده إن استطاع، فإن لم يستطع   فبلسانه: يا عبد الله! لا تفعل، فإن لم يستطع بلسانه حيث خاف أن يؤذى في   نفسه أو ماله أو أهله فليغيره بقلبه، أما أن نسكت عن المنكر ونرضى به فسوف   يعمنا العقاب. 
وضربنا  لذلك مثلاً: قرية أو حي من الأحياء يخرجون  القمامة ويرمونها عند الباب،  هذا يرمي وهذا يرمي وليس هناك من يقول: لا  تفعل، وليس هناك من يبعد هذه  الأوساخ والقاذورات، يوماً بعد يوم وأسبوعاً  بعد أسبوع تتحول تلك إلى بعوض  وذباب وحشرات، ثم تتحول إلى أوبئة ويهلك أهل  القرية كلهم، بسبب ماذا؟ لما  رمى الرجل أو المرأة الوسخ عند الباب ما قال  له أخوه: يا أخي! لا تفعل  هذا، فهذا سبب مرضنا. لكن لما سكت وسكت الثاني  والثالث وأصبحوا يرمون  القمامة في الشوارع امتلأت الحارة أو الحي بالأوساخ  والقاذورات وعمهم  المرض، هذه هي الحقيقة، ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ  لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ )[المائدة:79].

إذاً:   حرمة السكوت عن المنكر ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع، فالقرية دخلها رجل جاء   بمعصية وأعلنها، فأهل القرية عليهم أن يقولوا: يا فلان! ما ينبغي هذا، لا   تبع هذا الباطل في بلدنا، لا تفعل هذا. يقول ذلك الأول والثاني والثالث،   فيستحي ويخرج أو يترك هذا، أما أن يشاهدوه ويسكتوا ويفعله الكبير والصغير   والذكر والأنثى فإنه تعم الفتنة.
  [ رابعاً: حرمة موالاة أهل الكفر  والشر والفساد ]، الموالاة: هي المحبة  والتعاون، حرمة موالاة أهل الكفر  والشر والفساد، فلا نحبهم ولا نمد أيدينا  لعونهم ومعاونتهم، وبذلك نسلم،  أما أن نوالي أهل الشر والكفر والفساد  بحبنا لهم وتعاوننا معهم؛ فهذا  -والله- هو الحالقة، هذا هو الدمار، دل هذا  على قوله تعالى في الآية  الكريمة: (  تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا  قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ  أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي  الْعَذَابِ هُمْ  خَالِدُونَ )[المائدة:80]. 

حرمة   موالاة أهل الكفر، ولو كانوا آباءنا وأبناءنا ونساءنا وأولادنا، وحرمة   موالاة أهل الشر والفساد بيننا، لا موالاة، أي: لا محبة ولا تعاون معهم، بل   يجب هجرانهم وتركهم حتى يتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى الحق.
[  خامساً: موالاة  أهل الكفر بالمودة والنصرة دون المؤمنين آية الكفر  وعلامته في صاحبه ]،  موالاة أهل الكفر بم تكون؟ بحبهم ونصرتهم على إخواننا  المؤمنين، هذه هي آية  الكفر، والله ما آمن، والله ما آمن، والله ما آمن  من أحب الكافر ونصره على  إخوانه المؤمنين؛ لأن الله قال في بيان المؤمنين  والمؤمنات بحق وصدق: ( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ )[التوبة:71]، والمؤمنون بحق وصدق والمؤمنات بحق وصدق  من هم؟ ( بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ )[التوبة:71]،  أي: يتحابون  ويتعاونون ويتناصرون، فالذي لا يحب المؤمن -والله- ما هو  بالمؤمن، والذي  ينصر الكافر على المؤمن -والله- ما هو بمؤمن؛ إذاً لا بد من  الموالاة بين  المؤمنين والمؤمنات، وهي الحب من بعضهم لبعض، والنصرة من  بعضهم لبعض، أما  أننا نحب أعداء الله وننصرهم على أولياء الله فأعوذ  بالله.. أعوذ بالله!  هذا هو الكفر الذي ما بعده كفر، دل على هذا قوله  تعالى: (  وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا  اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:81]،  والفاسق: الخارج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، هو الذي يتحول إلى  أن يحب أعداء  الله ويكره أولياء الله، يتحول إلى أن يصبح ينصر الظلمة  والمشركين  والكافرين على المؤمنين والموحدين والمسلمين.

هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا وعلى سائر المؤمنين.

عباد   الله! آخر ما نقول: ينبغي أن نعرف كيف نعبد الله؛ إذ لا سبيل إلى النجاة   إلا بمعرفة كيف نعبده، ثم نعبده بما شرع، وعبادة فيها ضلالة وفيها خرافة،   وعقيدة فيها الزيغ والزيادة كل هذا خسران كامل، لا بد من أن نعبد الله بما   شرع، وبذلك تطهر أنفسنا وتزكو أرواحنا وندخل دار السلام بقضاء الله  وحكمه،  إذ قال تعالى: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10].

اللهم زك أنفسنا أنت خير من زكاها، وآتها تقواها أنت وليها وموالاها يا رب العالمين.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (31)  
الحلقة (343)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (37)  


تفسير قوله تعالى: (لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ...)

الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله  عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها  نحن ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المدنية،  المباركة، الميمونة، وها نحن مع  هذه الآيات من سورة المائدة المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، وشرعنا في دراستنا  بالأمس، وها نحن نواصل اليوم إن شاء  الله تعالى، فهيا نستمع إلى تلاوة  الآيات المباركات وكلنا يتأمل ويتدبر  ويحاول أن يفهم مراد الله من هذه  الآيات الكريمة، ثم نأخذ -إن شاء الله- في  شرحها كما هي في هذا الكتاب. 
فهيا  نتلوها ونتغنى بتلاوتها مرتين أو  ثلاثاً وكلنا يتأمل ويتفكر ويتدبر، ثم  نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله  تعالى منها، فإن كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وإن  كان واجباً نهضنا به، وإن كان  محرماً تركناه وابتعدنا عنه، وإن كان أدباً  تأدبنا به، وإن كان خلقاً  تخلقنا به، وإن كان علماً علمناه من أجل أن  نستنير به طول حياتنا، فحقق  اللهم تعالى ذلك لنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا  سواك.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ   وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ   آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ   قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   *    وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ   تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا   آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ  )[المائدة:82-86].

هيا نتأمل: من القائل: ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:82] ؟ الله عز وجل، هذه آيات كتابه القرآن الكريم، الذي أنزله على مصطفاه ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول تعالى: ( لَتَجِدَنَّ  )[المائدة:82]، كأنما قال: وعزتنا ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:82]، من هم الذين آمنوا؟ والله! إنهم لنحن، ( لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:82]،  أي: بالله رباً وإلهاً، وبالقرآن كتاباً وبمحمد نبياً  ورسولاً، الذين  شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأقاموا  الصلاة، وآتوا  الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهو عن المنكر، هم المؤمنون. 

(لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً   )[المائدة:82]، والعداوة بغض في النفس يحمل صاحبه على أن يبتعد من  المؤمنين، ولا يقربهم ولا يأمل لهم خيراً ولا يحب لهم خيراً.                        

سبب عداوة اليهود والمشركين للمؤمنين

                      (لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  )[المائدة:82]، عرفنا عن اليهود أن الصورة بينت حالهم وفضحت واقعهم، اليهود المعروفون، ( وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا   )[المائدة:82]،  هم المشركون الكافرون، ولو قيل لك: من يحب المؤمنين؟  فالجواب: والله! لا  يحبهم إلا مؤمن، وكل الناس غيرهم عدو لهم، لكن من أشد  عداوة لهم؟ اليهود  والمشركون، اليهود لأنهم يحلمون بدولتهم أو مملكتهم  التي تسود العالم،  والذين يقفون حجر عثرة في طريق حلمهم وتحقيقه هم  المؤمنون، فلهذا يبغضونهم  ويعادونهم أشد العداوة؛ لأنهم في طريقهم ما  يستطيعون أبداً أن يحققوا مملكة  وجودهم والمؤمنون موجودون في الطريق.والذين  أشركوا لأنهم كفرة، فجرة،  لا يريدون ديناً ولا استقامة ولا منهجاً ولا  عدلاً ولا حقاً ولا توحيداً،  يعيشون على الضلال فيكرهون المؤمنين لهذا. 
(لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  )[المائدة:82]، من أخبر بهذا؟ الله جل جلاله، هل يمكن أن يخبر الله بغير الواقع؟ تعالى الله عن ذلك، أليس هو العليم الحكيم؟

إذاً:   والله! لأشد الناس عداوة لكم أيها المؤمنون هم اليهود والمشركون، والله   الذي لا إله غيره! لأشد الناس عداوة لكم أيها المؤمنون هم اليهود والكفار   المشركون.                          

معنى قوله تعالى: (ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ...)

                      ثانياً: قال تعالى: ( وَلَتَجِدَنَّ  )[المائدة:82] يا رسولنا ( أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً  )[المائدة:82]ومحبة ( لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى   )[المائدة:82]،  أتباع عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، النصارى بحق الذين  آمنوا بعيسى وألهوه،  من حيث العطف والإحسان والرحمة ورقة القلب، ولكن  استولت عليهم اليهودية  وحولتهم من نصارى إلى بلاشفة، إلى علمانيين، إلى  ملاحدة، لا يؤمنون بالله  ولا بعيسى ولا بأمه، يقولون: لا إله والحياة  مادة، من هنا ذهبت تلك الرحمة  وزال منهم ذلك الإحسان وذلك العطف، وذلك  الرفق بالناس حتى بالحيوانات؛ لأن  القلوب هي التي كانت تعطف وترحم  فقلبوها، حولوها إلى مادة. (وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً  )[المائدة:82] لنا نحن المؤمنين ( الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى  )[المائدة:82]، واسمع التعليل الرباني، يقول عز وجل: ( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا   )[المائدة:82]،  القسيسون: واحدهم قسيس، ويجمع على: قسس وقساوس وقسيسين،  والقسيس: هو  العالم العابد، العالم بتعاليم المسيح وكلها رحمة، والرهبان:  جمع راهب،  الذي يرهب الله، وإذا ذكر الله ارتعدت فرائسه وخاف من الله  وانقطع إلى  عبادته في الأديرة والصوامع، وكانوا قبل أن تلعب بهم اليهودية  والماسونية،  كان أحدهم ينقطع إلى عبادة الله يبكي على رأس جبل أو على دار  أو صومعة، هذا  إخبار الله أم لا؟ ( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )[المائدة:82] أيضاً، يتنافى الكبر والعتو والعلو مع من يرهب الله ويخافه ويعبده.                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع ...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ )[المائدة:83] محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ  )[المائدة:83]، من أجل ما عرفوا ( مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   )[المائدة:83]،  من هم الشاهدون الذين سألوا الله أن يدون أسماءهم معهم؟  والله! إنهم لأنتم  أيها المؤمنون، أما شهدتم أن لا إله إلا الله؟ أما  شهدتم أن محمداً رسول  الله؟ أما شهدتم أنه لا يعبد إلا الله؟ أما شهدتم  أنه لا ظلم ولا فسق ولا  فجور ولا كذب ولا خيانة؟ أنتم الشاهدون، سألوا  الله أن يكتبهم مع الشاهدين.  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما لنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ...)

  ويقولون: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ  )[المائدة:84]، من هم القوم الصالحون؟ نحن الذين أدينا حقوق ربنا كاملة غير منقوصة وأدينا حقوق عباده، فلا نسلب مؤمناً حقه في هذه الحياة، يقولون: ( وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ  )[المائدة:84]، أي شيء يمنعنا من الإيمان بالله وما جاءنا من الحق بواسطة كتابه ورسوله، ( وَنَطْمَعُ  )[المائدة:84] ونرجو ( أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ  )[المائدة:84].                       

ذكر من نزلت فيهم الآيات الكريمات
                       من يعنون بالصالحين؟ والله! إنهم ليعنون المؤمنين  المسلمين؛ لأن هذه الآيات نزلت في أصحمة النجاشي  ملك الحبشة والجماعة التي  آمنت معه، لقد بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بمجموعة من مكة إلى  الحبشة حينما لم يطيقوا التعذيب المسلط عليهم من أبي جهل وأضرابه من  المشركين والكافرين، قال: اذهبوا إلى الحبشة فإنه يوجد فيها ملك صالح يقال  له: أصحمة النجاشي  ، وبالفعل مشوا فآواهم واحتضنهم وأطعمهم وسقاهم وأمنهم،  ثم لما أشيع أن  صلحاً تم بين محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والمشركين جاءوا،  فلم يجدوا شيئاً،  فعادوا أيضاً، فلما عادوا وهاجر الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم إلى المدينة مع  من هاجر من المؤمنين وكانت وقعت بدر وهزم الله  المشركين هزيمة مرة، حيث  قتل منهم سبعون صنديداً، وأسر منهم سبعون آخرون،  فاجتمع رجال من قريش  وقالوا: إذاً: نبعث برسولين من ديارنا إلى أصحمة  ونطلب منه أن يعطينا أولئك المهاجرين فنقتلهم ونشفي صدورنا نقمة منهم ومن  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبعثوا رجلين سياسيين: عمرو بن العاص وآخر، وأتوا  بهدايا فقدموها للملك أصحمة على أن يعطيهم جعفر ابن عم رسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ومن معه، فلما وصلوا أنزلهم وهو الكريم رحمه الله، وجمع رجاله وقال:  يا جعفر ! اقرأ علينا شيئاً من القرآن، فقرأ سورة مريم، وإذا بعيون القوم  تفيض بالدموع والبكاء ويؤمنون، وقص الله تعالى هذا الخبر: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:84-85]، ففيهم نزلت هذه الآيات، بكوا وفاضت أعينهم بالدموع.وعزم  أصحمة على أن يأتي إلى رسول الله، وبعث بأولاده، وشاء الله أن تغرق بهم  السفينة بالبحر، وبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخبر السماء أن أصحمة قد  مات، فخرج برجاله إلى هذا المكان وصلى عليه، صلى على النجاشي صلاة الغائب،  فرحمة الله عليك أيها النجاشي، وفي السنة السابعة بعد غزوة خيبر جاء جعفر  مع رجاله، وكانت فرحة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم.                           

شمول وصف الآيات لكثير من أفراد النصارى
                       بهذا عرفنا فيمن نزلت هذه الآية، وهي أيضاً عامة،  فكم من قسس ورهبان  لما وصلتهم دعوة الرحمن على أيدي أصحاب رسول الله  وأحفادهم بكوا ودخلوا في  الإسلام وانتظموا في سلك المؤمنين، مئات الآلاف،  وإلى الآن لولا السياسة  المنتنة واللعبة اليهودية لما ترددوا في قبول دعوة  الله لو عرضت عليهم كما  هي، فاليهود هم الذين فعلوا ما فعلوا، وما زالوا  يعملون على تحقيق أملهم في  إيجاد مملكة بني إسرائيل التي تحكم الناس من  الشرق إلى الغرب، ولكن عندنا  تعاليم وأخبار نبوية صادقة، واسمعوها بالحرف  الواحد: ( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم لتسلطن عليهم ) أي: تقتلونهم ( حتى يقول الشجر  والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )،  ولا عجب أن تنطق الأشجار  والأحجار؛ إذ هي آيات النبوة المحمدية، والزمان  قريب، ولا نقول: مع المهدي  ولا مع عيسى، والله! ما هي إلا أن نسلم في صدق  لله قلوبنا ووجوهنا، في  يوم واحد والزمان متقارب والبلاد واحدة، ما هي إلا  أن يجتمع المسلمون في  روضة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعلن عن وحدتهم وإقامة  دين الله بينهم، ثم  يزحفون، فيقتلون اليهود حتى ما يبقوا منهم أحداً إلا  من هرب وشرد. واليهود  يعرفون هذا أكثر مما يعرفه مدرسكم فضلاً عنكم،  فلهذا يعملون على نشر  الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد والسحر والباطل وحب  الدنيا والشهوات والأطماع؛  حتى لا توجد الفئة المؤمنة التي ينطق لها الشجر  والحجر كرامة لها، وليس  هذا فقط في بلاد المسلمين، بل في العالم بأسره ما  يريدون الطهر ولا  الصفاء، ولعلكم تسمعون عن أندية اللواط في أوروبا، من  أنشأها؟ والبنوك  والربا من أنتجه وأخرجه إلى حيز الوجود؟ وقل ما شئت، لا  يريدون الطهر ولا  الصفاء؛ لأن الطهر والصفاء ينهي وجودهم، وخاصة بين  المسلمين.
فاسمع ما يقول أولئك النصارى: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ )[المائدة:84]،   من هم القوم الصالحون؟ الذين أدوا حقوق الله كاملة فعبدوه بما شرع وحده  لا  شريك له، وأدوا حقوق عباده فلم يظلموا أحداً، لا بإفساد عقيدته ولا  بطمس  النور من قلبه بتكفيره ولا بسحره، ولا بظلمه بأخذ حقه أو انتهاك  حرماته،  هؤلاء هم الصالحون، ونحن إن شاء الله منهم، وفي آية الأنبياء قال  تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِي الصَّالِحُونَ  )[الأنبياء:105].                          

تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)

  ثم قال تعالى: ( فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا  )[المائدة:85]، أي: جزاهم بما قالوا ( جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:85]، عجب هذا الكلام! ( وَذَلِكَ   )[المائدة:85]،  أي: الجنة دار النعيم جزاء من؟ هل جزاء المسيئين  المفسدين، أم المحسنين؟  جزاء المحسنين. من هم المحسنون؟ المحسنون -يا أهل  الإحسان- هم الذين عبدوا  الله كأنهم يرونه، ففعلت فيهم تلك العبادة فعلها،  أحالت نفوسهم وقلوبهم إلى  نور وطهر وصفاء، فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم لجبريل وهو يسأله عن  الإحسان: ( فأخبرني؟ قال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله  كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه )،  فإن عجزت عن هذه المرتبة فانزل إلى التي  تحتها فاعبده وأنت تعلم أن الله  يراك، والذي يرزق هذه المراقبة لله ويصبح  لا يقول ولا يفعل إلا تحت رقابة  الله هل مثل هذا يسيء؟ والله ما يسيء، هذا  الذي دائماً مع الله إن قال لا  يقول حتى يعرف هل الله أذن له أو لم يأذن  في القول، لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا  يعطي ولا يأخذ إلا تحت رقابة الله إن أذن  الله في العطاء أعطى، وإن لم يؤذن  له ما أعطى، إن أذن له في الكلام تكلم  وإن لم يأذن سكت، هذا هو الإحسان  وهو ثلث ملة الإسلام، الإسلام مركب من  الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان، الدين  الإسلامي مركب أو مكون من ثلاثة:

أولاً: الإيمان. 

ثانياً: الإسلام، أي: إسلام القلب والوجه لله.

ثالثاً: الإحسان.
وقد  قال جبريل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أخبرني عن الإيمان؟ قال: الإيمان:  أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره )،  يقيناً كاملاً جازماً، وقبل ذلك سأله عن الإسلام فقال: (  الإسلام: أن تشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة،  وتؤتي الزكاة،  وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلاً )، وبعد ذلك سأله عن  الإحسان فقال: ( أخبرني عن الإحسان؟ قال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه  )،  الذي يعبد الله في الصلاة، في الوضوء، في الجهاد، في الكلام، في كل   العبادات كأنه يرى الله هل يمكن أن يخطئ، أو يزيد وينقص أو يقدم أو يؤخر؟   الجواب: لا، فإن عجز عن هذه المرتبة السامية فهو يعبد الله وهو يعلم أن   الله يراه، فكذلك لا يمكن أن يسيء في عبادته. 
عرف هذا إخواننا القسس والرهبان المؤمنون فقالوا: ( وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:84-85]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم)

  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )[المائدة:86]   أولاً، ( وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا )[المائدة:86] الحاوية لشرائعنا   وهداياتنا وتعاليمنا فلم يعملوا بها، ( أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ   )[المائدة:86]، الجحيم: النار الملتهبة المتقدة، التي لا يقدر اتقادها،   مأخوذة من: جحمت في النار إذا اشتعلت واشتد اشتعالها، ( أُوْلَئِكَ   أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )[المائدة:86] في العالم السفلي، نعوذ بالله من النار   ومن الجحيم.الآن  نسمعكم تلاوة الآيات فتأملوا: (  لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ  وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ  أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا  نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ  قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ  لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  *   وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا  مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ  تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ  مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا  آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا  مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ  ([المائدة:82-86] عياذاً بالله.             
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير



 
هداية الآيات
                      هذه الآيات بعد شرحها كما شرحنا نقول: فيها هداياتها، فانظروا كيف نجد الهدايات.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: عظم عداوة اليهود والمشركين للإسلام والمسلمين ] إذ هم المؤمنون.
[   ثانياً: قرب النصارى الصادقين في نصرانيتهم من المسلمين ]، أما الذين   تحولوا إلى ماديين وبلاشفة وشيوعيون واستعماريين يريدون المال والسلطة؛   فهؤلاء انتهوا لا إحسان فيهم ولا رحمة في قلوبهم، كما هو الوقع.
[ ثالثاً: فضيلة التواضع، وقبح الكبر ]، لقوله تعالى: ( وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )[المائدة:82].

[   رابعاً: فضل هذه الأمة وكرامتها على الأمم قبلها ]، لقولهم: (   فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ )[المائدة:83]، ومن هم الشاهدون؟ إنهم   المؤمنون الذين يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ويطيعون   الله ورسوله. 

[   خامساً: فضل الكتابي إذا أسلم وحسن إسلامه ]، أما قال تعالى من آخر سورة   الحديد: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا   بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ )[الحديد:28]،   (كِفْلَيْنِ) أي: أجرين: أجر بإيمانهم بعيسى وموسى، وأجر بإيمانهم بمحمد   وطاعته، ( يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُورًا   تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[الحديد:28]، ففرق بين مسيحي كان يعبد الله بالمسيحية فآمن فله أجران، ومن   كان كافراً مشركاً ودخل في الإسلام فله أجر واحد.

[ خامساً: فضل الكتابي إذا أسلم وحسن إسلامه ]، بشرط أن يسلم قلبه ووجهه لله، ويحسن إسلامه فما يبقى لصاً ولا ماجناً.
[ سادساً: بيان مصير الكافرين والمكذبين، وهو خلودهم في نار الجحيم ] أبداً، خلود في نار جهنم.
[   سابعاً: استعمال القرآن أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب بذكره الوعيد بعد الوعد  ]،  ذكر الوعيد بعد ذلك الوعد العظيم، فقال: ) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ([المائدة:86]،   وهذا من أجل هداية الخلق، يرغب ويرهب، هذا الذي يريد الخير لك يرغبك في   الخير ويخوفك من الشر، أما أن يرغبك في الخير فقط ولا يهددك بالشر فستبقى   في شرك.                          

تذكير بطريق العودة إلى الله تعالى
معاشر  المستمعين! يا أبناء الإسلام! أكرر القول: هيا نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا  قبل  أن تفوت الفرصة، وهي تفوت يوماً بعد يوم، ما من يوم إلا ومات فلان  وانقطع  عمله، هيا نسلم قلوبنا لله فلا تتقلب قلوبنا إلا في طلب الله، ونسلم   وجوهنا لله فلا ننظر إلا إلى الله، وهذا يتطلب منا أن نرجع إلى الطريق،   فنجتمع في بيوت ربنا في مدننا وقرانا في صدق كاجتماعنا هذا، من صلاة المغرب   إلى صلاة العشاء، وبنسائنا وأطفالنا أيضاً نجتمع في صدق نتعلم الكتاب   والحكمة، ولنستمع إلى قول الله وهو يمتن علينا: (   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[الجمعة:2]،  دقت الساعة  السادسة فوقف العمل، توضأنا وتطهرنا، وحملنا نساءنا وأطفالنا  إلى أين؟ هل  إلى دور السينما، إلى المراقص والمقاصف كما يفعل الهابطون  اللاصقون  بالأرض؟ لا، وإنما نحملهم إلى بيوت الرب، وهل للرب من بيوت؟ إي  والله إنها  المساجد، ونوسعها حتى تتسع لأفرادنا ذكوراً وإناثاً، كباراً  وصغاراً،  نصلي المغرب كما صلينا ونجتمع ويكون نساؤنا وراء ستار، والأطفال  كالملائكة  صفوفاً ننظمهم قبل أن نأخذ في تعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ويجلس لنا  عالم رباني  لا يقول: قال الشيخ ولا قال إمامنا ولا قال مذهبنا، وإنما قال  الله قال  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يعلم الكتاب القرآن، والسنة، وقد حفظها  الله  فجمعت في الصحاح والسنن والمسانيد، وليلة آية من كتاب الله نتغنى بها  ربع  ساعة بنسائنا وأطفالنا ونحفظها، آية فقط، ونصلي بها النوافل فلا  ننساها  ونعرف مراد الله منها ماذا يريد من هذه الآية، فإن كان عقيدة  عقدناها في  قلوبنا فلن تحل إلى القبر، وإن كان واجباً عرفناه ومن ثم نعزم  على فعله  والنهوض به كيفما كانت حياتنا، وإذا كان محرماً مكروهاً لله  مبغوضاً له  تركناه وتخلينا عنه، إن كان خاتماً في أصبعي رميته كما رماه  الصحابي، وإن  كانت علبة سجائر دستها عند الباب، ونصدق في إقبالنا على ربنا  عز وجل،  والليلة الثانية نأخذ حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله المبينة لكتاب  الله،  الشارحة والمفسرة لمراد الله من كلامه، وهكذا يوماً آية ويوم حديثاً،  ونحن  ننمو في صفاء أرواحنا وزكاة أنفسنا وآدابنا وأخلاقنا، والله الذي لا  إله  غيره! لن تمضي سنة على أهل الحي أو القرية إلا وهم ككوكب في هذه  الدنيا،  لم يبق خلاف ولا فرقة ولا نزاع ولا شقاق، لم يبق سوء في مظاهر  حياتنا، لا  خيانة، لا غش، لا كذب، لا خداع، لا زنا، لا فجور، لا ربا؛ لأنها  سنة الله،  فالطعام يشبع أو لا؟ النار تحرق أو لا؟ الحديد يقطع أو لا؟ فهل  الكتاب  والحكمة لا يزكيان النفوس؟ مستحيل، وينتهي الفقر والبؤس، ونصبح  ككواكب في  السماء، ويأتي الناس ويؤمنون بديننا ويدخلون في رحمة ربنا.هل   هناك -يا شيخ- حل غير هذا؟ والله لا وجود له، ما هو إلا الكتاب والسنة،   نتلقاها بصفاء الروح وصدق النية، وكلنا راغب في أن يسمو ويعلو في الملكوت   الأعلى، فهيا نجرب، فالذين يحضرون هذا المجلس هل يوجد بينهم زان، سارق،   كاذب، غاش، خادع، لوطي، سباب، شتام؟ لا يوجد، لأنهم تعلموا وعرفوا.

والله تعالى أسأل أن يمدنا بعونه، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.             


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (32)  
الحلقة (344)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (38)  


منهج رسول الله طريق الخلاص من المحن


  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله  عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، الميمونة.
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! نحن مع هذه الثلاث آيات: 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:87-89].

معاشر   المستمعين! أكثركم حجاج بيت الله الحرام، نحن على نهجنا في هذه الدعوة   ندرس أربع ليالٍ كتاب الله عز وجل، وهي ليالي: السبت والأحد والإثنين   والثلاثاء، وندرس يوم الأربعاء (عقيدة المؤمن)، ويوم الخميس ندرس السنة   النبوية الطاهرة الشريفة من الجامع الصحيح للإمام البخاري ، وندرس السيرة  النبوية العطرة يوم الجمعة ليلة السبت، وهذا الذي ندعو إليه إخواننا  المؤمنين في ديارهم.
يا   معاشر المستمعين! اعلموا -والعلم ينفع- أنه لا سبيل لنجاتنا والخروج من   فتننا وما نتعرض له من الإحن والمحن إلا العودة إلى منهج رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم، هذا المنهج الرباني الذي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ينتهجه ويدعو أمته إليه، وهو أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا كل ليلة وطول عمرنا   وحياتنا نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، إن محننا قديماً وحديثاً ومستقبلاً هي ثمرة   جهل هذه الأمة، وبعدها عن كتاب ربها وهدي نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم، إن  شئت  حلفت لكم بالله على أن ما نشكوه من الكذب والخيانة والظلم والخبث  والشر  والفساد والفتن والله إنه لثمرة الجهل بالله وبمحابه ومساخطه، وبما  هيأه  لأوليائه وما أعده لأعدائه، الجهل هو سبب هذا الشقاء، سبب هذه الفتن  وهذه  المحن، والطريق إلى أن نعلم ونتعلم هو أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا عز وجل،  وذلك  كل ليلة، لا يوماً في الأسبوع ولا يومين ولا ثلاثة، دقت الساعة  السادسة  مساءً فنلقي بآلات العمل من أيدينا ونتوضأ ونحمل نساءنا وأطفالنا  إلى بيوت  الله عز وجل نتعلم كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والله ما يمضي  على المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه الذي يتعلم الكتاب والحكمة سنة  واحدة إلا وهو  من أفقه الناس وأعلمهم، وأعرفهم بمحاب الله ومساخطه  وأقدرهم على فعل  المحبوب لله وترك المكروه لله، وهذا هو سبيل النجاة، فها  نحن في هذا المسجد  طول العام، ومع الأسف الناس في المقاهي والملاهي، وفي  المتاجر والملاعب،  ويهجرون هذا العلم، ثم نشكو، فماذا نشكو؟ لم يوجد  الظلم؟ لم يوجد الخبث؟ لم  يوجد الفساد؟ لم يوجد سوء الأخلاق، لم يوجد  الهبوط في الآداب؟ كيف نتأدب؟  كيف نكمل؟ كيف نسعد بدون أن نقرأ كتاب الله  وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والله يمتن على هذه الأمة ويقول: (   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[الجمعة:2].

وهذا إبراهيم عليه السلام مع ولده إسماعيل عليه السلام وهما يبنيان الكعبة يقولان: (   رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ   آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   )[البقرة:129]،  واستجاب الله لإبراهيم وإسماعيل، وبعث في ذرية إسماعيل  محمداً صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ونبأه الله وأرسله وأنزل عليه كتابه، وكان  يجمع أصحابه ويعلمهم  الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم.

فيخرج  من هذا المسجد علماء لم تحلم الدنيا  بمثلهم، ربانيون من أهل الصدق  والكمال والعلم والمعرفة، والله! ما عرفت  الدنيا أفضل من أولئك الأصحاب  باستثناء الأنبياء والرسل، كيف كملوا وفازوا،  وأصبحوا مضرب المثل في  الآداب والأخلاق والعلم والمعرفة والطهر والصفاء،  كيف حصلوا على هذا؟  والله! إنه من طريق تعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة.                        
العلم سبيل تحقيق التقوى
  وأقول لكم في علم: أقسم لكم بالله على أن أتقى أهل القرية هو أعلمهم   بالله عز وجل وبمحابه ومساخطه، في مدينتك، في حيك، أقسم لك بالله أن أتقاهم   لله أعلمهم بالله، ونظير ذلك: أفجرنا في قريتنا أجهلنا بربنا وبمحابه   ومساخطه، ولا نستطيع أن ننتسب إلى الإسلام بالاسم فقط ونحن ما نعرف محاب   الله ولا مساخطه ولا كيف نتملق إلى الله ونتزلف إليه بما يحب أن نتملقه به   من أنواع العبادات والطاعات التي شرعها، فكيف نعالج هذا المرض؟ لا  علاج  إلا بأن نصدق الله في إيماننا وإسلامنا ونجتمع في بيوت ربنا التي  بنيناها  بأيدينا أو بنيت لنا، نجتمع فيها، النساء وراءنا والفحول أمامنا  والأطفال  بين أيدينا، ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ليلة آية من كتاب الله،  ندرسها بعد أن  نتغنى بها ونحفظها ونفهم مراد الله منها وكلنا عزم على  تحقيق مراد الله  منها، إن كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وإن كان أدباً على الفور  تأدبنا به، وإن كان  خلقاً تخلقنا به، وإن كان واجباً نهضنا به، وإن كان  محرماً ابتعدنا عنه  وكرهناه وتركناه، ولا نزال نعلم ونعمل ونسمو حتى نصبح  كالملائكة في الأرض  طهراً وصفاء، وها نحن مع هذه الجماعة المؤمنة في هذه  الحلقة، هيهات هيهات  أن من لازمها سنة يسرق أو يزني أو يكذب أو يفجر أو  يرابي أو يغش أو يخدع أو  يخلف وعده وهو قادر على الوفاء، هيهات.. هيهات! 
ولكن  الذين ما  يجلسون في حجور الصالحين ويتعلمون هم الذين تعبث بقلوبهم  الشياطين، وتحولهم  إلى الكذب والخيانة والفجور والباطل والشر والفساد،  فكيف يجيء هذا؟ لأننا  ابتعدنا عن فيض الرحمن وأنواره وعن الكتاب والسنة.
هذه ثلاث آيات لو يحفظها مؤمن أو مؤمنة ويفهم مراد الله منها ويعمل بها فسيسمو ويرتفع.   

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)
نداء المؤمنين لكمال حياتهم
  يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  يا أهل الحلقة! أجيبوا. قلنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك، ما إن  ينادينا حتى نقول  له: لبيك اللهم لبيك. ينادينا ربنا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  ومن يعرض فقد كفر، من يغلق أذنيه ولا يسمع فقد كفر،  أينادينا ذو الجلال  والإكرام رب الأرض والسماء وما بينهما، الحي القيوم،  خالقنا ورازقنا ثم لا  نصغي ولا نستمع ولا نقول: لبيك، ولا نأخذ ما يعطينا  ولا نفعل ما يأمرنا به؟  هل أموات نحن أم أحياء؟ الجواب:  أهل الإيمان أحياء، الإيمان بمثابة  الروح، والله إنه لبمثابة الروح،  المؤمن حي يسمع، يعي، يأخذ إذا أعطي،  يمتنع إذا منع؛ وذلك لكمال حياته،  والكافر ميت، الكافر بالله ولقائه، بالله  وكتابه، بالله ورسوله، بالله  ووعده ووعيده، والله! إنه ميت، فلا يؤمر ولا  ينهى؛ لأنه ميت، والبرهنة على  هذه الحقيقة بلغوها: هل أهل الذمة تحت رايتنا  في دولتنا الإسلامية نأمرهم  بالصيام إذا دخل رمضان؟ هل نقول: يا يهود!  صوموا غداً رمضان؟ لا والله.  آن أوان الحج فهل نأمر يهودياً أو مسيحياً  ليحج؟ لا نأمره. آن وقت الزكاة،  فهل نقول: يا معشر اليهود أو النصارى في  بلادنا! أخرجوا زكاة أموالكم؟ لا  والله أبداً. لم؟ لأنهم أموات، إذا نفخنا  فيهم روح الحياة فحييوا  بالإيمان فحينئذ مرهم يفعلون، وانههم ينتهون؛ لكمال  حياتهم. 
فهل  عرفتم الآن أن الإيمان بمثابة الروح أم لا؟ ها هو ذا  تعالى ينادي  المؤمنين ليأمرهم ويفعلون، لينهاهم وينتهون، ليبشرهم  فيستبشرون، ليحذرهم  فيحذرون، ليعلمهم فيتعلمون؛ وذلك لكمال حياتهم، ويعيش  المسلمون في قراهم  عشرات السنين ما يسمعون نداء الله ولا يستجيبون، فكيف  هذا؟ لأنهم محرومون،  أبعدتهم الشياطين عن بيوت الله وعن كتاب الله وهدي  رسوله، القرآن في ديار  العالم الإسلامي لا يجتمع عليه أهل القرية أو أهل  الحي إلا من أجل أن  يقرءوه على ميت فقط.
اسمحوا  لي أقول لكم: من منكم  يقول: يا شيخ! أنا كنت إذا جلست في المسجد أقول  لحافظ القرآن: من فضلك  تعال اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن. أو أجلس في البيت  وأقول لمن يحفظ القرآن من  الأسرة: من منكم يسمعنا شيئاً من القرآن ؟ أو  نعمل في شركة، في مؤسسة،  وجاءت ساعة الاستراحة، فمن منكم يقول: نقول  لأخينا: أسمعنا شيئاً من كلام  ربنا؟ الجواب: لا أحد. 
وهذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله  عليه وسلم المنزل عليه القرآن  الوحي الإلهي بواسطة جبريل عليه السلام،  والله العظيم! لجلس يوماً مع  أصحابه فقال لـعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ( يا ابن أم عبد -وهذه  كنيته- اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيعجب عبد الله بن مسعود ويقول: أقرأ  عليك وعليك أنزل؟! قال: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري. فقرأ عبد الله : (   يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ  نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا   كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ   وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا  )[النساء:1]، إلى أن انتهى إلى قوله تعالى: ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  )[النساء:41]، وإذا برسول الله تذرف عيناه الدموع وهو يقول: حسبك.. حسبك يا عبد الله ).

فهل   جلس اثنان وطلب أحدهما أن يقرأ عليه أخوه شيئاً من القرآن؟ فلهذا عمنا   الظلام، وسادنا الجهل، وإن طرنا في السماء وغصنا في الماء، وحللنا ذرات   الكون، وعرفنا علل الحياة، فهذا كله غير مجدٍ ولا محيٍ، وإنما الذي يجدي   ويحيي الإيمان بالله ولقائه، الإيمان بالله ورسوله، الإيمان بالله وكتابه،   وآية الإيمان بالله وكتابه: أن نقرأ كتابه ونتعرف على ما يحمله من أنور   الإله الهادية إلى السعادة والكمال؛ لنعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره الله.                           
نهي الله عباده عن تحريم الطيبات والعدوان على المحرمات

يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87] يناديكم ليقول لكم: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  فهل نستجيب أم لا؟ أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ بالله! الجبار  القهار وليك ومولاك  ينهاك أن تحرم طيباً مما أحل لك فلا تلتفت إليه ولا  تقبل كلامه؟! (لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87] أولاً، ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  ولا تتجاوزوا الحد المحدود لكم، أنتم عبيده، ما أحله لكم  فأحلوه وتناولوه،  وما حرمه عليكم فحرموه وابتعدوا عنه واجتنبوه، وإن  اعتديتم فإنه لا يحبكم،  ومن لا يحب الله هل سيسعد؟ هل سيكمل وينجو؟ والله  ما كان، بل يخسر ويحترق  ويتحطم؛ لأن الله لا يحب المعتدين، (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87]، من هم المعتدون؟ المتجاوزون لما حد لهم، أحل لهم كذا وكذا، فتجاوزوا ذلك إلى ما حرم. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالاً طيباً واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون)
ثم قال لنا: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  لم يرزقك الله بالحرام أبداً، وكونه طيباً أي: غير مستقذر  ولا مستخبث،  حلال أحله الله، وليس به قذر أو وسخ يؤذيك ويضرك في بدنك.       
كيفية تحقيق التقوى
  (وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   )[المائدة:88]،  كيف نتقيه؟ بماذا؟ بالحصون والأسوار أو بالجيوش الجرارة  أو بالدخول في  السراديب؟ كيف نتقي الله وبيده كل شيء، وبين يديه كل شيء؟  كيف نتقي الله يا  عباد الله؟ لقد أمركم أيها المؤمنون بأن تتقوه، فكيف  نتقيه؟ بماذا؟ نحن  نتقي الشمس بالمظلة، ونتقي الجوع بالخبز، ونتقي الحر  والبرد بالملابس،  والله كيف نتقيه؟ بلغنا أن رجلاً بالهند أو بالسند أو  بالشرق أو الغرب يعرف  بم يتقى الله؛ فوالله لنسافرن إليه أو نبعث برجال  منا ليأتونا بخبر منه  كيف نتقي الله، بلغنا أن هناك من يعرف بم يتقى  الجبار، وأنه يوجد في مكان  كذا فيجب أن نرحل إليه، ولا تعجب؛ والله! لقد  رحل جابر بن عبد الله  من هذه المدينة إلى حمص ببلاد الشام على راحلته  مسافة أربعين يوماً ذهاباً  وإياباً؛ من أجل خبر واحد، بلغه أن صحابياً  بديار الشام بمدينة حمص يقول  عن رسول الله كذا وكذا، وسأل أهل المدينة فما  عرفوا، فركب راحلته إلى حمص  ليعلم هذا منه. ووالله!  لقد كان أهل الأندلس يأتون على بواخرهم، تلك  البواخر التي الآن لا تركب،  يسافرون الشهرين والثلاثة ونصف العام ليجتمعوا  هنا على مالك بن أنس وشيخه  ربيعة ويتلقون السنة، يحفظونها ويكتبونها وينقلونها إلى أقصى الغرب في ذلك  الزمان. 
والآن  بم نتقي؟ لقد أمرنا الله ربنا بأن نتقيه فقال: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ )[المائدة:57] به، بعظمته وجلاله، بسلطانه وقدرته، بما  لديه وما عنده، اتقوه، فبم نتقيه؟

معشر   المستمعين والمستمعات! هل نحن حقاً راغبون في معرفة ما نتقي به الله؟   والله لو أن رجلاً منا فحلاً فهم ما قلت لقال: والله! يا هذا لن تبرح مكانك   حتى تعلمنا بم نتقي الله، أقسم بالله! لو أن شخصاً آمن وكان المؤمن وفهم   ما قلت لقال: والله! يا هذا لن تقوم من مقامك حتى تعرفنا بم نتقي الله؟ لا   يقوم غير مبال، اللهم إلا إذا كان قد عرف من قبل بم يتقى الله؟
إذاً:   يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، وذلك بفعل ما أمر الله به وترك ما نهى  الله  فقط، أتريد أن تتقي عذاب الله وسخطه؟ اتقه بشيء واحد فقط: أطعه وأطع  رسوله  فيما يأمران به عباد الله وينهيان عنه عباد الله، من أطاع الله  ورسوله في  الأمر والنهي جعل بينه وبين عذاب الله وقاية، لا يصل إليه عذاب  الله أبداً.
فالله   تعالى لا يتقى بالجيوش والأسوار والحصون أبداً، لا يتقى إلا بطاعته بفعل   ما يأمر به وترك ما ينهى عنه، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر بأمر الله   وينهى بنهي الله.                          
العلم سبيل التقوى
   يبقى سؤال آخر: يا علماء.. يا بصراء.. يا رجال السياسة.. يا علماء   المنطق! هل يمكنك يا عبد الله أن تطيع الله فيما أمر به ونهى عنه، وفيما   أمر به الرسول ونهى عنه وأنت لا تعرف ما أمر الله به ولا ما نهى عنه؟   مستحيل. فمن هنا عدنا من حيث بدأنا، يجب أن نتعلم، أن نعرف محاب الله ما   هي، ومكارهه ما هي من أجل أن نفعل المحبوب ونتخلى عن المكروه.ولعلها   رخيصة، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره! لأن تعلم هذه القضية خير لك من مليار   دولار، ولأن ترجع إلى أهلك وبيتك فرحاً بها -والله- خير من الدنيا وما   فيها؛ لأن المائة دولار قد تحترق بها، وتحملك على الفسق والفجور والظلم   والشر والفساد وتخسر خسراناً أبدياً. 
إذاً:  الحمد لله، عرفنا بم  نتقي ربنا، أي: بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فيما يأمران به  وينهيان عنه؛ لأن ما  يأمر الله به ورسوله يجنب غضب الله وسخطه ونقمه  وعذابه، أليس كذلك؟ وترك ما  نهى الله ورسوله عنه هو نجاتنا من الأذى والشر  والبلاء والسخط في الدنيا  والآخرة، فهذا عرفناه، وعرفنا أيضاً كيف نتقي  الله وننجو من عذابه بمعرفة  ما يحب وما يكره، أما ونحن لا نعرف ما يحب وما  يكره، فكيف سنفعل المحبوب  ونحن لا نعرفه؟ كيف نتجنب المكروه لله ونحن ما  عرفناه؟ ومن هنا كان طلب  العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة. 
وكيف نحصل على هذا العلم؟ قال الرسول المعلم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إنما العلم بالتعلم )، في صحيح البخاري ، والله يقول: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   )[النحل:43]،  فكل من يعلم من رجل أو امرأة يجب عليه أن يسأل أهل العلم  حتى يعلم، وليس  شرطاً أن تنقطع عن بستانك أو دكانك أو عن عملك حتى تتعلم،  كلا، ابق في عملك  ثم اسأل: ماذا يحب ربي من الكلام، يقول لك: يحب كذا  وكذا، فقل هذا الكلام  وتملق به إلى الله، ما الذي يحب ربي من النيات؟  يقول: يحب النيات الصادقة،  ماذا يحب ربي من الأعمال؟ يحب كذا وكذا، وأنت  تتعلم وتعمل، ولا تزال تتعلم  وتعمل حتى تكمل وتبلغ مستوى الكمال البشري.                           
 سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)   

 نادنا الرب جل وعلا فقال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:87-88]، على شرط: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88]. أذكر لكم سبب نزول هذه الآية، فهذا القرآن ما نزل مرة واحدة أو جملة واحدة، نزل في خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة، بدأ نزوله بـ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ  )[العلق:1] في غار حراء، وانتهى بآية نزلت في هذه المدينة: ( وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  )[البقرة:281]، ثلاث وعشرون سنة نزل فيها الكتاب المكون من مائة وأربع عشرة سورة، في ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية.

إذاً:  هذه الآية سبب نزولها أن ثلاثة نفر: عبد الله بن مسعود وعثمان بن مظعون  وثالث اشتاقوا إلى دار السلام إلى الجنة والرضوان، فأتوا أم المؤمنين عائشة   رضي الله تعالى عنها وأرضاها، والذي في الحلقة لا يعجبه الترضي عنها   فليعلم أنه كافر ولعنة الله عليه، وليتب إلى الله، وليدخل في الإسلام وإلا   فهو كاليهود والنصارى، أو هو مسكين أضلوه وغلطوه وجهلوه، لكن إن سمع الآن   فهو من أهل العلم، إذاً: فليتب إلى الله، وليقل: آمنت بالله.. آمنت بالله،   رضي الله عن أم المؤمنين عائشة  ، لينجو، وإن أصر على الباطل فوالله لن  يدخل دار السلام؛ لأن الذين لا  يترضون عنها ساخطون عليها غاضبون يلعنونها؛  لأنهم قالوا لهم: إنها فجرت،  زنت! وأعوذ بالله! امرأة رسول الله لا  يصونها الله لرسوله، لا يحفظها لنبيه  وتفجر وتزني حتى تلعن؟! ما تقولون  فيمن يرمي رسول الله بالدياثة؟ هل يبقى  مؤمناً؟! أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ  بالله.. أعوذ بالله! لقد أنزل الله تعالى في  هذه الحادثة -حادثة الإفك-  سبع عشرة آية من كتابه من سورة النور، ولا  نقرؤها ولا نسمع من يقرؤها  ونحولها ونؤولها، وتختم الآية: (   وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ   أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ   كَرِيمٌ  )[النور:26]، وأنت تقول: عائشة زنت وملعونة ولا تترضى عنها؟! لا إله إلا الله، آمنا بالله!

فعائشة أم المؤمنين، قال تعالى: ( وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ   )[الأحزاب:6]، هذه الصديقة حب رسول الله بنت حب رسول الله، بنت أبي بكر  الصديق  ، دخلوا عليها وسألوها عن صيام الرسول وقيامه، وقالوا فيما بينهم:  الرسول  غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فأحدهم قال: أنا أصوم الدهر ولا  أفطر  أبداً. والثاني قال: أنا لا آتي النساء. والآخر قال: أنا أقوم الليل  ولا  أنام، شوقاً إلى الملكوت الأعلى ودار السلام، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، فخرج إلى المسجد من حجرته وخطب الناس وقال: ( ما بال أقوام  يقولون كذا وكذا؟ )، وهذا من كمال آدابه ورحمته، لم يقل: يا فلان وفلان  يفضحهم، وإنما قال: (  ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا؟ إني والله ولأتقاكم  لله وأشدكم له خشية،  ولكني أصلي وأنام، وأصوم وأفطر، وآتي النساء، فمن رغب  عن سنتي فليس مني )، ونزلت هذه الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، يا ابن مظعون ، يا ابن مسعود، يا فلان! ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]، تتجاوزوا الحد، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   )[المائدة:87-88]،  فعدلوا عما عزموا عليه، أصبحوا يصومون ويفطرون في حدود  طاقتهم ويقومون  الليل وينامون في حدود طاقتهم، والرهبان في الصوامع، وبعض  المتعنترين من  المتصوفين يقولون: فلان لا يأكل اللحم أبداً! أتحرم ما أحل  الله لك؟ لا  تأكل اللحم إذا كان حراماً، لا تسرق ولا تأكل جيفة، أما وقد  أحل الله لك  اللحم وتدعى في بيوت إخوانك ويقدم لك فتقول: أنا لا آكل اللحم  زهداً فيه،  وآخر يلبس ثوباً من الصوف يلفه عليه وعنده القطن وعنده المال،  فلم تحرم ما  أحل الله لك؟ إذاً: فالعدل العدل: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87].                          
التربية المسجدية ودورها في تحقيق التقوى

  معاشر المؤمنين! عرفنا أننا مأمورون بأن نعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره من أجل أن نتقيه بفعل ما أمر وبترك ما نهى، وبذلك نتقي ربنا.ومن   فهنا فالطريق -يا عباد الله- هو أن أهل القرية في قريتهم وأهل الحي في   مدينتهم إن كانوا صادقين في إيمانهم ودقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل،   واليهود والنصارى في أوروبا وأمريكا واليابان والصين إذا دقت الساعة   السادسة يوقفون العمل، رأيناهم بلا عمل، ويحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى دور   السينما، إلى المراقص، إلى المقاصف، إلى الملاهي، وهل نحن مثلهم؟ لا، نحن   أهل السماء وهم أهل الأرض، نحن الأحياء وهم الأموات، نحن المؤمنون وهم   الكافرون، نحن أطهار وهم الأخباث.

إذاً:  هم يذهبون إلى دور السينما  ونذهب إلى بيوت الرب الطاهرة، أطفالنا أمامنا  ونساؤنا وراءنا ونتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة كل ليلة وطول العمر، وحينئذٍ هل  يبقى في القرية فاجر، ساحر، دجال،  كذاب؟ هل يبقى في القرية عار لا يجد  ثوباً يكتسي به، أو يبقى في القرية  جائع والجوع يمزقه؟ والله ما كان ولن  يكون، وهل نحتاج بعد ذلك إلى بوليس  وحرس؟ لا نحتاج ذلك، كلنا كالملائكة في  الطهر والصفاء لا خيانة ولا غش ولا  خداع، وهل يبقى بيننا وثني أو مشرك أو  خرافي أو ضال أو علماني تائه في  متاهات الإلحاد؟ لا والله، فإن لم نقبل  على الله في صدق كما بينت لكم؛  فوالله لا نزال في الإحن والمحن والبلاء  والشقاء حتى نلقى الله تعالى،  بلغوا والله معكم.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (33)  
الحلقة (345)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (39)  



مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- والليالي الثلاث  بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل   مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم رجاءنا إنك  ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، الميمونة، ذات الأحكام الشرعية   والقوانين الربانية، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا   نتغنى بها، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان ما فيها، وهذا هو المطلوب منا إزاء كتاب   الله، وليس المطلوب منا أن نقرأه على الموتى في بيوت الهلكى أو على   قبورهم، والله ما شرع هذا الله ولا رسوله، وإنما شرع الله هذا الكتاب ليتلى   في بيوت الله وبيوت المؤمنين، ويتدبر ويفهم مراد الله منه، هذا الكتاب   القرآن الكريم يجب أن يجتمع عليه المؤمنون، وأن يتدارسوه، وأن يفهموا مراد   الله منه، وبذلك يمكنهم أن يعبدوا الله عبادة تزكي أنفسهم وتؤهلهم لولاية   الله عز وجل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:78-89].

عجب   هذا القرآن، عجب والله، وصدق إخوان لنا من الجن لما سمعوه والرسول يصلي   الصبح في بطن نخلة عادوا وقالوا: ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  *  يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا  )[الجن:1-2]، فهيا ندارس هذه الآيات الثلاث: 

قول  ربنا جل ذكره: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )[المائدة:87]،  هذا  النداء نداء من؟ نداء الله. إذاً: الله موجود، وكيف يوجد كلامه وهو  غير  موجود؟ لو تجتمع البشرية كلها فهل ستوجد كلاماً بدون متكلم؟

هذا   الكلام يحوي العلوم والمعارف والحكم والقوانين والشرائع، إذاً: منزله  أعلم  العالمين وأحكم الحاكمين، وكيف لا وهو خالق كل شيء ومليكه؟ فالحمد  لله أن  أصبحنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا رب العالمين، هذه نعمة لا يعرف قدرها أحد  من  المؤمنين الحاضرين أو الغائبين، ملك الملوك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، من  بيده  الحياة والموت، والإعزاز والإذلال والغنى والفقر، والإيجاد والإعدام  يتفضل  علينا وينادينا، ومن نحن؟ ونادانا بعنوان الإيمان، ما قال: يا بني  آدم، ولا  يا بني هاشم، ولا يا بني تميم، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )[المائدة:87]، فلبيك اللهم لبيك.                        

سر نداء الله تعالى المؤمنين بعنوان الإيمان
  والسر في ندائه تعالى لنا بعنوان الإيمان يا نبهاء ويا شرفاء، السر  في  ذلك: أن المؤمن بحق حي يسمع النداء ويجيب المنادي، ويفعل ما يأمره به   وينتهي عما نهاه عنه، وذلك لكمال حياته، فمن هنا علمنا بعلم الله أن المؤمن   الحق حي، وليس بميت، والبرهنة أن الله يناديه إما ليأمره بما ينجيه   ويسعده، أو ينهاه عما يشقيه ويخسره، أو يناديه ليبشره فتزداد صالحاته، أو   لينذره فيتحفظ من الوقوع في السيئات والمهلكات، أو يناديه ليعلمه، وهذا   بالاستقراء والتتبع لنداءات الرحمن في كتابه العظيم القرآن الكريم، وقد   جمعناها، وهي تسعون نداءً ألا نداء احتوت على الشريعة الإسلامية بكاملها،   تسعون نداء، وهي تحوي شريعة الإسلام من العقيدة إلى العبادة إلى الآداب،   إلى الأخلاق، إلى الأحكام، في السياسية، في السلم والحرب، في كل الحياة،   وأكثر المؤمنين لا يعرفون عنها شيئاً، تسعون نداء، ودرسناها في ثلاثة أشهر،   ورغبنا المؤمنين والمؤمنات في الحصول عليها والاجتماع عليها في البيوت   والمساجد وأماكن الاستراحة، يجتمعون على نداء يسمعون بآذانهم نداء الله   لهم، فيفهمون ما يريد منهم مولاهم ويطيعونه فيكملون ويسعدون.وذكرنا  أن  هذه النداءات يجب أن تترجم إلى اللغات، وأن يوضع كل كتاب على سرير في  فنادق  العالم الإسلامي، إذا جاء النزيل قبل أن ينام يفتح ذلك الكتاب فيسمع  نداء  ربه إليه، فيبيت قرير العين جذلان فرحاً، وما فعلنا، ومن ثم عرفنا  أن  المؤمن حي، ولذلك يناديه الله عز وجل إما ليأمره بما يكمله ويسعده، أو   لينهاه عما يشقيه ويرديه، أو يبشره بما يزيد في أعماله الخيرية الصالحة،  أو  ينذره ويحذره ليحذر ويتجنب، أو ليعلمه ما هو في حاجة إليه، أما الكافر  فهو  ميت.
والدليل  على موت الكافر: أنه أيام كنا في علياء السماء وتحتنا  أهل الكتاب من يهود  ومجوس ونصارى يعيشون تحت رايتنا وفي ذمتنا آمنين فهل  كنا نأمرهم إذا أهل  هلال رمضان بأن يصبحوا صائمين؟ لا والله، هل نعلمهم بأن  الزكاة قد وجبت  فأخرجوا زكاة أموالكم؟ والله ما نأمرهم، هل نقول لهم: إن  الحج آن أوانه  والمسلمون يتهيئون فحجوا؟ والله ما نأمرهم، لماذا؟ إنهم  أموات غير أحياء  وما يشعرون، حين ننفخ فيهم روح الإيمان ويصرخ صاحبها: أشهد  أن لا إله إلا  الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، هنا قل له: اذهب فاغتسل  فيفرح ويسر ويذهب  ويغتسل، وتقول: هيا لتركع وتسجد فيصلي راكعاً ساجداً،  وأصبح متهيئاً لكل  أمر الله ورسوله، وهو قادر على فعله؛ وذلك لكمال حياته،  وفي القرآن الكريم  يقول الله تعالى لرسوله: ( إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ  )[النمل:80]، وقال تعالى: ( أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ  )[النحل:21].

 وإن قلتم: ها هم يأكلون ويشربون وينكحون؟ قلت: حياة البهائم.                          

النهي عن تحريم الحلال والعدوان على الحرام
  يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، قال لنا ناهياً: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   )[المائدة:87]،  ينهانا ربنا عن تحريم ما أحل لنا، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يحرم طعاماً  أو شراباً أو لباساً أو نكاحاً أباحه الله وأذن فيه،  لا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يحرم على نفسه أو على غيره ما أحله الله وأذن  فيه وأباحه لعباده  من طعام أو شراب أو لباس أو نكاح، لم؟ لأن الخالق  المولى المالك قال  لعبيده: يا عبيدي! لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحللت لكم، أنا  أعلم بما ينفعكم  ويضركم، فإذا أذنت لكم في شيء فإنه في صالحكم، والله إنه  لنافعكم، وإذا  نهيتكم عن شيء فما نهيتكم عنه إلا لأنه ضار بكم مفسد عليكم  قلوبكم وحياتكم.(لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87] أولاً، ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87] ثانياً، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   )[المائدة:87]،  يا من يطلب حب الله ويبذل جهده وطاقته في الحصول عليه!  انتبه: إياك أن  تعتدي وتتجاوز ما حد لك، فإن هذا الاعتداء لا يحب الله  أصحابه وأهله، فلهذا  المؤمن لا يعتدي؛ لأن مولاه لا يحب المعتدين، وهو  يريد أن يكون من  محبوبيه، هذه وحدها تجعل المؤمن العارف لا يعتدي، لا على  أخ من إخوانه، بل  ولا على يهودي في ذمته، ولا يعتدي على ربه بأن يخالفه،  فالله يحل وهو يحرم،  أو يحرم وهو يحل، فهو اعتداء، ولا يعتدي على أحد في  ماله ولا في عرضه ولا  في بدنه ودمه، الاعتداء: مجاوزة الحد، التجاوز  للمأذون فيه المباح إلى ما  هو ممنوع محرم، فسب المؤمن كشتمه، اعتداء عليه،  واللفظ عام: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لأن الاعتداء ضار لكم، مفسد لحياتكم وقلوبكم. 

وشيء آخر: ما دمتم تطلبون حب الله فاعملوا: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ  )[المائدة:87] من عباده ( الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87]، فلا نتجاوز حداً حده الله ورسوله، لم يأذن لنا في كلمة سوء ننطق بها حتى الموت.

الآن لاحت أنوار الآية الأولى: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87].                          

أمر الله عباده بالأكل من الحلال الطيب

 الآية الثانية: قال: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، مالك الطعام أذن لنا أن نأكل،  والله! لو لم يأذن  لنا ما أكلنا، من مالك الطعام والشراب؟ الله لا إله إلا  هو، فلهذا إذا أردت  أن تأكل خبزاً أو تمراً أول ما تقول: باسم الله، أي:  بإذنه هو أكلت أو  شربت، لو ما أذن والله ما أكلت ولا شربت، وما إن تفرغ من  طعامك وشرابك حتى  تقول: الحمد لله الذي أوجد هذا الرزق وأذن لي فيه  وأعانني عليه وبارك لي  فيه. فالمؤمنون الأحياء البصراء لا يأكلون إلا على  اسم الله، ولا ينهون  طعاماً ولا شراباً إلا على حمد الله تعالى. (وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  فالله لم يجعل رزقنا ما حرم علينا، ولن يجعلنا رزقنا  خبيثاً مستقذراً، لا  بد أن يكون طيباً، أما النجس المستقذر المستخبث فلا  يحل أكله؛ لأن الله ما  رزقكه، رزقك الحلال الطيب، أما المستقذر المستخبث  من الأطعمة فلا يحل أبداً  لهذه الآية الكريمة، ( حَلالًا  )[المائدة:88] أولاً، لم يرزقك الله حراماً وحاشاه.

ثانياً: أن يكون طيباً، ( طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:88] أي: لذيذاً غير مستقذر ولا مستخبث.

 (وَكُلُوا  )[المائدة:88]، هذا أمر إباحة وإذن لنا والحمد لله، ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ   )[المائدة:88]،  فلا رازق إلا هو، ومن جهل فليذكر الماء النازل من السماء  من أنزله؟  والنابع من الأرض من أنبعه؟ والتراب كيف تحول إلى بر وشعير  وفواكه وخضر؟ هل  حولته يد أبي أم أمي؟ هذا رزق الله.                           
الأمر بالتقوى وبيان حقيقتها ووسيلة تحصيلها

  (وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88]، هذا أمر ثالث: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   )[المائدة:88]،  من يسأل فيقول: كيف نتقي الله؟ بم يتقى الله وهو الجبار  بيده ملكوت  السماوات والأرض؟ كيف يتقى؟ بالأسوار العالية؟ لا تنفع.  بالحصون القوية؟  بالجيوش الجرارة؟ بالسراديب تحت الأرض؟ بالاحتماء بأصحاب  الدولة والسلطان؟  بم يتقى الله عز وجل؟ومعنى تقوى الله: أن يتقى بطشه ونقمته وعذابه وسخطه الذي تعرض له المعتدون. 
(وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88] رباً وإلهاً لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، عرفتموه أن بيده كل شيء وإليه مصير كل شيء. 

وكثيرون   يقولون: ما هناك حاجة إلى أن نعرف بما يتقى الله؟ يقول القائل: اتقوا  الله  فلا يقول واحد: بين لنا كيف نتقي الله؟ لأنهم غير مهتمين ولا حافلين  بهذا،  أما والله لو عرف أحدهم لقال: والله لا تبارح مكانك حتى تبين لنا  كيف نتقي  ربنا.
هل يقول ذلك أحد؟ لأننا نعيش في ظلام منذ ألف سنة وزيادة، من علَّمنا؟ وهل طلبنا العلم؟ 
اسمع   واحفظ وبلغ أمك وامرأتك: يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله لا بشيء آخر، إن   تعلن الحرب عليه وتخرج عن طاعته وعن طاعة رسوله؛ فقد عرضت نفسك للدمار   والخراب والخسران الأبدي ولا تجد من يشفع لك أبداً، اتقوا الله، خافوه   خوفاً يحملكم على امتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه.
أولاً: اذكر عظمة الله وسلطانه وقدرته على البطش والأخذ فترتعد فرائصك وتخافه، فتقبل على طاعته فتفعل ما أمرك وتترك ما نهاك عنه.
ليس   تقواه إلا بطاعته وطاعة رسوله؛ لأن فعل ما يأمر به، وفعل ما يأمر به  رسوله  يجنبكم المضار والمفاسد والمهالك، ولأن ترك ما أمر الله به ورسوله  وفعل ما  نهيا عنه يعرض العبد للخسران والدمار وفساد القلب وخبث النفس، ولا  شك في  هذا؛ لأنه من سنن الله القائمة في الأرض، أسألكم يا عقلاء: هل  الطعام يشبع؟  هذه السنة باقية إلى يوم القيامة. هل الماء يروي؟ هل الحديد  يقطع؟ هل  النار تحرق؟
هذه  سنن الله هل تتبدل؟ كلا. فكذلك طاعة الله ورسوله  ومعصية الله ورسوله كهذه  السنن لا تتخلف آثارها أبداً، من أطاع الله رسوله  سما وطهر وصفى وتهيأ  للملكوت الأعلى، ومن عصى الله ورسوله وكفر بهما وتمرد  على شرعهما تمزق  وخسر وهلك هلاكاً أبدياً، سنة لا تتبدل، واسمعوا قوله  تعالى: ( فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلًا  )[فاطر:43].

معاشر   المؤمنين! أفرحتموني عندما قلتم: عرفنا بم يتقى الله، بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله.  فهيا نمشي الآن، فتلك -والله- ما هي إلا خطوة أولى؛ لأني أسألك:  تطيع الله  والرسول في أي شيء؟ هل عندك علم بأوامره ونواهيه؟ قال: لا،  إذاً: كيف  تطيعه؟ نعم تهيأت للطاعة، لكن يجب أن تعرف أوامر الله أمراً بعد  آخر، وتعرف  أوامر رسوله كذلك، حتى تفعل ما أمرا به وتعرف ما نهيا عنه،  أي: ما نهى  الله عنه ونهى عنه رسوله نهياً بعد نهي، وإن قيل لك: لا يوجد  في مدينتنا  هذه من يعرف الأوامر والنواهي إلا في جزائر واق الواق؛ فوالله  يجب أن  تسافر، ولا يحل لك البقاء في المدينة التي لا تجد فيها من يعرفك  بأوامر  الله ونواهيه إلا إذا أردت الخسران الأبدي.                           
وجوب تفريغ الأوقات لتحصيل التقوى
  قد تقولون: يا شيخ! نحن مشغولون من أجل القوت في مزارعنا ومصانعنا   وأسواقنا فكيف نعرف هذا؟ وأقول: هذا السؤال باطل.. باطل.. باطل، يجب أن   تفرغ نفسك ساعة في الأربع والعشرين ساعة، كما تسأل عن الدرهم والدينار اسأل   عما أذن الله في فعله، أو عما نهى عنه ولم يأذن به، في كل شئون الحياة،   وإلا فأنت فاسق عن أمر الله خارج عن طاعته.واسمعوا الله يقول من سورة النحل والأنبياء، آيتان في كتابه تعالى، يقول: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   )[النحل:43]،  فكل من كان لا يعلم يجب أن يسأل حتى يعلم، وليس يوماً  واحداً ولا عشرة،  يقرع باب العلماء ويسألهم يومياً: دلوني على ما أمر الله  به، أو على ما نهى  الله عنه، ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  )[النحل:43]، هل بلغ المسلمين هذا وعرفوه؟ ما عرفوه.

والآن   نبكي ونصرخ طول العام في ملتقى العالم الإسلامي في مسجد رسول الله،   الوافدون طول العام يفدون من العرب والعجم، ونحن نقول -وكتبنا للحكام   والمسئولين والعالم بأسره-: لا طريق إلى نجاتنا وخلاصنا من محننا وفتننا   وجهلنا وظلمنا وخبثنا وشرنا وفسادنا إلا طريق واحد، وما استطاع واحد أن   يطبق هذا. 
فإذا  قلنا: كيف؟ نقول: أي مانع أن يطبق هذا المنهج  المحمدي؟ والله ما وجدنا  مانعاً؛ لأنا نقول: إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً  وقف العمل، ورأينا  اليهود والنصارى والملاحدة والعلمانيين يحملون أطفالهم  ونساءهم إلى دور  الرقص ودور السينما والمقاصف والملاهي والملاعب، أسألكم  بالله يا من  تعرفون أوروبا: أليس هذا نظامها؟ 
ونحن  إذا دقت الساعة  السادسة أين نذهب؟ هل نمشي وراءهم ونذهب مذاهبهم وهم كفار  ونحن مؤمنون؟ بل  نذهب نتوضأ وآمر أولادي وزوجتي وأمي بالوضوء، ونحملهم  على السيارة إن بعد  بيت الرب عني ونأتي بهم إلى المسجد، مسجد الحي إن كنا  في المدينة، ومسجد  القرية إن كنا في قرية، حيث لم يبق في الحي رجل ولا  امرأة ولا طفل إلا من  كان مريضاً أو ممرضاً، الكل حضروا ويصلون المغرب كما  نصلي، ويجلسون كما  أنتم جالسون، النساء وراء الستارة، والفحول أمام  المربي المعلم، وليلة آية  من كتاب الله، وليلة حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله  الثابتة الصحيحة، ولا نزال  نعلم ونعمل يومياً، فما تمضي سنة إلا وليس في  القرية جاهل ولا جاهلة، وليس  في الحي من أحياء المؤمنين رجل جاهل ولا  امرأة، من أجل هذه الساعة التي  يجلسون فيها لكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وإذا انتفى  الجهل انتفى الخبث انتفى الظلم انتفى الشر،  زال الحسد ووجدت أهل القرية  كأسرة واحدة، لا تسمع كلمة سوء تقال في فرد من  أفرادهم، ولا تجد من يقول  السوء بينهم، أو يكيد أو يمكر، وهذا مستحيل مع  العلم الرباني.
ما   الذي يكلف المسلمين هذا؟ دقت الساعة السادسة ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب فوقف   العمل، يا صاحب الدكان! أغلق دكانك، يا صاحب المقهى! أغلق مقهاك، يا صاحب   المصنع! يا صاحب العمل! انتهى العمل من صلاة الصبح إلى الآن، هيا بنا إلى   بيوت الله، بيوت الرب جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، نجلس بين يديه نستمطر رحماته   ونتلقى بركات السماء ونتعلم العلم الضروري فنعرف محاب الله ونأتيها،  ونعرف  مكاره الله ونتجنبها ونبتعد عنها، ومن ثم تحققت لنا ولاية الله،  وأصبح أهل  القرية أولياء الله، لو رفعوا أيديهم إلى الله وسألوه أن يزيل  الجبال  لأزالها.                          
مسلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تربية أصحابه

   معشر المستمعين! بلغوا .. بلغوا: لا سبيل إلى النجاة إلا هذا السبيل؛   لأنه منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يجتمع النساء في هذا المسجد   والرجال فيزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، ونسبة من يقرأ ويكتب 1%، وأصبحوا   علماء ربانيين نساء ورجالاً، لا يوجد -والله- لهم نظير على الأرض، هل  فازوا  بشهادات علمية؟ فقط أقبلوا على الله فأسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم له،  ومشوا في  صراطه المستقيم، ولكن جلس لهم رسول الله، والله يقول في منته  عليهم: (  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ   )[الجمعة:2]،  فأيما أهل إقليم أو بلد أو قرية في العالم الإسلامي أرادوا  أن يصبحوا  كأصحاب رسول الله في الطهر والذكاء والصفاء والربانية فالطريق  هو هذا الذي  سلكه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، يجتمعون كل ليلة طول العام،  ليلة آية  كالتي درسناها الآن أو بعضها، وليلة حديثاً بعدها، تنتهي الفوارق  والمذاهب  والعناصر، لا يبقى من يقول: أنا شافعي ولا مالكي ولا إباضي ولا  زيدي، انتهت  الفرق والانقسامات، وهي محرمة: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا   )[آل  عمران:102-103]، من أذن لك أن تقول: أنا مالكي؟ آلله أذن لك بهذا؟  كيف  تقول: أنا زيدي أنا إباضي أنا حنبلي؟ قل: أنا مسلم أسلمت قلبي ووجهي  لربي،  مرني بأمر الله وأمر رسوله أنصاع وأذعن وأعمل، انهني عما نهاني عنه  الله  ورسوله ننتهي؛ لأني عبده أطلب ولايته وكرامته، فهل يتحقق هذا بدون  الاجتماع  على كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟معاشر  المستمعين! هل يبقى  في أذهانكم شيء من هذا؟ لم لا تبلغونه عندما تجلسون  في بيوتكم أو مع  إخوانكم فتقولون: سمعنا في المسجد النبوي كذا وكذا؟
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (34)  
الحلقة (346)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (4)  

**                 الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
*
*وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.* 
*أما بعد:* 
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.* 
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل  القرآن الكريم، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم هذا الأمل لنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.*
*وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة، ومع هذه الآية المباركة التي تناولناها بالدرس في  درس سابق، وما استوفيناها وحق لنا ألا نستوفيها لما تحمله من العلم  والحكمة، فهيا نتغنى بها ثلاث مرات، ونحن نتأمل ونتفكر ونتدبر فيما حوته من  العلم والمعرفة، ثم نعيد شرحها مرة أخرى بإذن الله.*
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا  أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا  بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ  دِينِكُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ  دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ  دِينًا فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[المائدة:3].*
*هذه  الآية يجب أن يحفظها كل ذي عقل من المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ويصلي بها طول  السنة النوافل والفرائض، هذه الآية نزلت ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم في  عرفات، ولم يعش بعدها إلا نيفاً وثمانين ليلة وقبضه الله.                      
*
*اختصاص الله تعالى بالتحريم لعلمه بما يضر العباد وملكه لهم ولسائر ما خلق
*
*  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ  )[المائدة:3]  من المحرم؟ إنه الله تعالى. فهل يحق لكائن سوى الله أن يحرم أو يحلل؟  الجواب: لا، لماذا؟ لأن الله هو مالك كل شيء، فما أذن فيه فهو حلال، وما لم  يأذن فيه فهو حرام، وهل يستطيع أحدنا أن يتصرف في مال غيره يأخذ ويعطي ما  يشاء؟ مستحيل، فما دام الله جل جلاله هو المالك لكل خلقه، إذاً: فما أذن  فيه فهو الحلال وما لم يأذن فيه فهو الحرام، فلا يحل ولا يحرم إلا الله،  والرسول الكريم باسم الله وبعلم الله وإذن الله يحرم أو يحلل؛ لأنه المسئول  عن البيان والبلاغ، أما غير الله ورسوله فلا
*
* ليس من حق أحد أن يحل شيئاً أو يحرم، وكل ما أحل الله وما حرم موجود في كتاب الله وبيانات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا أولاً.*
*ثانياً:  الله وحده يحلل ويحرم؛ لأنه العليم بمضار ومنافع الأشياء، ونحن قاصروا  العلم، فالعليم الخبير هو الذي يحل شيئاً لما فيه من الفائدة والمصلحة  والمنفعة، ويحرم آخر لما فيه من الضرر والفساد، أليس كذلك؟ إي والله.   * 
*تحريم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير
*
*يقول تعالى: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ  )[المائدة:3] من هم المخاطبون؟ المؤمنون الذين ناداهم بقوله: 
*
* (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ )[المائدة:1] هذا الذي يتلى عليكم:**(الْمَيْتَةُ )[المائدة:3] ما مات حتف أنفه بدون تذكية.
*
*(وَالدَّمُ )[المائدة:3]  معروف، ليس الذي يختلط مع اللحم والعظم، ولكن الدم الذي يسيل ويؤخذ بالسفح  والطريقة الخاصة بأخذ الدم من الحيوان، كانوا يأكلون الدماء: يغلونها  فتنتفخ وتيبس ويأكلونها، وفيها من الأمراض ما لا يعلمه إلا الله. 
*
*(وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ )[المائدة:3]  لحم الخنزير حرام كشحمه كدمه ككله، الخنزير معروف، حيوان أكثر ما يوجد في  البلاد الباردة، هذا الحيوان علمنا أن فيه أمراضاً خطيرة عرفها الأطباء  الآن وكشفوا عنها، ولكن ما حرمه الله إلا لأن فيه الضرر والخطر على عباده.
*
*وسبب  ذلك: أنه يعيش على القاذورات، يأكل الجيف، لو يجد فأراً ميتاً يفرح به،  ويأكل الأوساخ، فمن هنا كان لحمه فيه جراثيم قاتلة، حرمه الله لعلمه بما  فيه من الضرر.* 
*وهنا لطيفة ما ننساها: أنه ديوث الحيوانات، فالجمل  عندنا إذا جاء آخر يريد أن ينازعه في أنثاه قاتله، حتى الكلب، والقط ما  يرضى أن تمس أنثاه، وهذا الخنزير يأتي بالآخرين يقول لهم: افجروا بها،  فالذين يأكلون لحمه ينتقل إليهم هذا المرض مرض الدياثة، ويصبح الرجل لا  يبالي بامرأته تغني أو ترقص أو يصاحبها فلان ويسافر معها حيث شاء والعياذ  بالله، وخطره على البلاد الحارة عجيب، فلهذا يأكله من في البلاد الباردة.                         * 
*تحريم ما ذبح لغير الله تعالى
*
*(وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  )[المائدة:3]،  أهل يهل: رفع صوته، ومنه الهلال، أهل بالعمرة: إذا قال: لبيك اللهم عمرة،  فالذي ذبح لغير الله وسمي عليه اسم غير اسم الله حرام كالميتة والدم ولحم  الخنزير.
*
*ولا نغفل عما عليه إخواننا أولئك الذين يذبحون لسيدي عبد القادر ، وسيدي البدوي ، وسيدي العيدروس ، وسيدي إبراهيم، وسيدي الحسين ، وسيدتنا فاطمة ، حتى ولو لم يقولوا: باسمك يا فاطمة أو يا حسين ، فالدافع الباطني نية الذبح لذلك المخلوق، بدليل أنه يقول: هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر ، هذا العجل عجل سيدي البدوي  ، وقد رأينا ذلك بأعيننا، وقد رأينا بأعيننا من يغرس حديقة شجر زيتون  ويقول: هذه الزيتونة لسيدي فلان، يغرس نخلاً ويقول: هذه النخلة لسيدي فلان،  يشتري قطيعاً من الغنم في آخر الشتاء، فإذا كان الربيع يقول: هذه شاة سيدي  فلان، ليرعاها ويحميها ويحرسها، فهذا من هذا.* 
*(وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  )[المائدة:3]،  فلا حل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يذبح لغير الله عز وجل، قد يقول قائل: ها نحن  نذبح للضيفان؟! فالضيفان أمرنا رسول الله بإكرامهم: ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه )،  لم اشتريت هذه الشاة؟ قال: عندنا ضيوف الليلة، اشتريناها لنطعمهم، فهذا  مأذون به وجائز، لكن الممنوع أنك تتقرب إلى ذلك الميت لتحصل على الخيرات  والبركات بواسطته، فتعبده كما يعبد الله جل جلاله بذكره والتوسل إليه  بالذبح والنذر إلى غير ذلك.
*
*وإن شككتم فإني أحلف لكم بالله: والذي  نفسي بيده! ما جاز لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يسمي شاة أو بقرة أو نخلة أو شجرة  لغير الله ويقول: هذا لسيدي فلان، ولا تنفعه صلاته ولا صيامه إذا فعل، فقد  قال تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الزمر:65] يا رسولنا ( لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[الزمر:65] ما معنى أشركت؟ أشركت غير الله في عبادة الله، جعلت له عبادة كما هي لله. 
*
*(وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  )[المائدة:3]،كان  المشركون يذبحون لهبل واللات والعزى ومناة والحجارة التي ينصبونها، وجاء  الإسلام فحرم الذبح لغير الله حتى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله ما  أجاز عالم عرف الأصول أن تقول: هذه شاة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتذبح، وإنها لشرك ومحنة كبيرة، أهنت رسول الله وجعلت له الشاة التي يتقرب  بها إلى الله! 
*
*فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما هو في حاجة أبداً إلى  أن تصوم عنه أو أن تتصدق عنه أو تحج عنه؛ لأن حسنات الأمة كلها له مثلها،  ما له إلا أن تحبه وتطيعه وتصلي وتسلم عليه، أما أن تتصدق عليه أو تصوم فقد  جعلته كسائر الناس، شككت في درجته المرفوعة ومقامه السامي عند الله.                         * 
*ما يدخل في الميتة من المحرمات*
*  فهذه الأربعة المحرمات وردت في عدة سور: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  )[المائدة:3]،  والستة الباقية داخلة فيها؛ في الميتة، فالمنخنقة ميتة، والمنخنقة: التي  تدخل رأسها بين شجرتين أو كذا وتختنق، انخنقت فهي منخنقة، أو يربطها صاحبها  بحبل في عنقها فتحاول أن تمشي بعيداً وتجذب فتختنق، وإن فرضنا أن رجلاً  خنق شاة فهذا غير واقع لأن الله سماها المنخنقة، لو كانت تخنق لقلنا:  والمخنوقة، لكن ما هناك من يخنق الشاة، المنخنقة هي التي تختنق بنفسها. 
*
*والموقوذة  التي ترمى وتوقذ بحجرة أو بعصا أو برصاصة فتسقط ميتة، والمتردية: التي  تردت من مكان عال، من السطح فوقعت في الأرض، أو من أعلى الجبل، أو طلعت فوق  شجرة وهبطت منها فاندقت عنقها وماتت، هذه الموقوذة، والنطيحة: التي تنطحها  أختها نطحة فيغمى عليها وتموت.*
* وما أكل السبع، السبع هنا: الذئب  والثعالب والضباع وسائر الحيوانات التي تأكل، فالتي يأكلها السبع أيضاً  جيفة ميتة، كل هذا داخل تحت الميتة.*
* وقوله تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ  )[المائدة:3]  استثناء، فالمنخنقة إذا أدركت الحياة فيها مستقرة وذكيتها فلا بأس،  المتردية التي سقطت من السطح فوجدتها حية فذبحتها فلا بأس، النطيحة التي  نطحتها أختها ووجدت فيها الحياة كذلك، والتي أكلها السبع ووجدت حية حياة  مستقرة اذبحها وكل، وعلامة استقرار الحياة أنك إذا أخذت تذبحها تنتفض، تضرب  برجليها وتتحرك، فتكون الجراثيم كلها قد خرجت من الدم حين سال، أما إذا  ماتت فالجراثيم باقية فيها.    * 
*تحريم المذبوح على الأنصاب
*
*(وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3] سواء قلت: باسم الله أو قلت: بسيدي عبد القادر  ، ما دامت مذبوحة على ما ينصب، على عظيم أو زعيم أو ولي أو قبر أو كذا،  والنصب: ما ينصب في المدينة دالاً على عظيم من عظماء البلاد، زعيم من  زعمائها، ولي من أوليائها، والأولياء يبنون عليهم القباب ينصبونها عليهم  ليعرف: هذا سيدي فلان! إذ ما كان يمكن أن يدفن الولي عندنا أيام الجهل في  عامة المقبرة، لا بد أن يبرز ويعلم ويظهر ليعرف حتى يستغاث به ويطاف  بضريحه، ويتمسح به، وقد رأينا النساء عاكفات على الضريح، والرجال عاكفين!  فلا إله إلا الله! وهم يقرءون القرآن لكن على الموتى، أما على الأحياء فلا.
*
*أحببت  أن أقول: الحمد لله؛ الآن صحونا لعوامل كثيرة، منها: تقارب العالم  الإسلامي، ووجود الكتاب والطباعة بسرعة والإذاعات، وإذاعة القرآن وحدها  كافية، إذاعة القرآن أنا سميتها لما طالبت بها: إذاعة الإسلام، يجب أن تفتح  الإذاعة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، وإياك أن تفتح إذاعة غيرها، تتعلم فيها  الكتاب والحكمة، وكم تفقه عليها من النساء، عجائز أصبحن عالمات! والآن هذه  الإذاعة تصل إلى المسلمين في الشرق والغرب بلغة العرب البينة الفصيحة.*
*قال تعالى: ( وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]،  هل تقولون: ما ذبح على الأصنام فقط؟ كان يذبحون على الأصنام حول الكعبة،  ويلطخون الكعبة بالدماء، لكن الشيطان هو هو، هل تغير نظامه وسلوكه؟ لما عرف  أننا لا نعبد الأصنام جاءنا بفكرة جديدة، ما هي؟ التوسل بالأولياء رحمهم  الله، بالذبح لهم والنذر لهم، تمر المرأة تقول: يا سيدي فلان! إذا تزوجت  ابنتي، أو إذا غلبت فلاناً في المحكمة فسنذبح لك شاة! تمر بالضريح هكذا  وتنادي، والرجال والنساء سواء، والعلماء يقولون: ماذا في ذلك؟ فهو حسب  النية، لكن الله عز وجل أضاء البلاد الإسلامية بنور العلم الآن.  
*
*معنى قوله تعالى: (وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام)
*
* وقوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ  )[المائدة:3]:  الأزلام: جمع زَلمَ أو زُلمَ، وأهل الشام يقولون: يا زلمة، والزَلمَ  والزُلم واحد: عود من خشب، هذا العود أصله كان من الرماح أو السهام، مصنوع  صناعة خاصة، ليس فيه حديد أسفله، ولا فيه ريش، لأن السهم يجعلون فيه ريشاً  حتى يقوى ويصل إلى الحيوان الذي يرمونه به أو الإنسان، هذه العيدان التي  كانت سهاماً قدمت وأصبحت لا تصلح، فماذا يصنعون بها؟ يأتي رجل من الكهنة أو  السحرة أو مدعي الغيب ويجمع ثلاثة عيدان، يكتب على أحدها: أمرني ربي،  والثاني: نهاني ربي، والثالث غفل ما عليه أي كتابة، وكان يجلس عند الكعبة،  فتأتي تقول: يا شيخ! أريد أن أتزوج امرأة من مصر، ولا أدري هل فيها خير أم  لا؟ فدلني، فيجيل الأزلام في الكيس، ثم يخرج واحداً، فإذا وجد فيه: أمرني  ربي يقول: تزوج، الخير كله في هذه الزوجة، وإذا جاء العود الذي فيه نهاني  قال: لا خير لك فيها، وإذا جاء العود الخالي الغفل يعيد إجالتها، يخلطها  مرة ثانية ويخرج. 
*
*(وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا  )[المائدة:3]  أي: أن تطلبوا ما قسم الله لكم من طريق هذه العيدان، هذه كانت في مكة،  وكانت في بلاد العرب لها ناس خاصون، والإسلام لا يسمح بهذا، إذاً: جاء  الشيطان بأعجب من هذا: 
*
*أولاً: ما يعرف بخط الرمل، في باريس تجد  الرجل جالساً والرمل أمامه في شوارع باريس، وأنت تريد أن تسافر أو تتزوج أو  تطلب كذا، فيضرب لك القصد، ويكذب عليك ويقول لك: افعل أو لا تفعل، ثم  يقول: هات ألف فرانك!*
*كذلك تأتي إلى الرجل والمسبحة في يده، فيرسلها، فإذا جاءت أزواجاً قال: افعل، وحط بيضة أو ريالاً!* 
*وكذلك  قراءة الكف، هذه واحدة أخرى، يقرأ في الكف ما يعرف بالعرافة، وكذلك قراءة  الفنجان، وهذه كلها من وضع إبليس، وهو الذي يسوق إليها البشرية الغافلة؛  لتأتي بالشرك الحرام من أجل أن يعيشوا، وعندنا يسمونها الكزانة والشوافة  كذلك.*
*فهذا كله يدخل تحت قوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ  )[المائدة:3]، كله خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، ( ذَلِكُمْ  )[المائدة:3]الذي سمعتم من أكل المحرمات، ومن الاستقسام بالأزلام، كله ( فِسْقٌ  )[المائدة:3]، أي: خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، ومن خرج عن طاعة الله ورسوله هلك.*
*(وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ  )[المائدة:3] بالقرعة، بالشوافة، بالكف، بالمصحف، كل ذلك. * 
*الاستخارة الوسيلة المشروعة المغنية عن الاستقسام
*
*  فإن قلت: إذاً: وماذا نصنع يا شيخ إذا منعتمونا من هذا ونحن في حيرة،  نريد أن نتزوج، نريد أن نسافر، فكيف نصنع؟ الجواب: هذا الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم سن لنا صلاة الاستخارة، إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر وأراد أن يأتيه وهو  لا يدري أفي صالحه أم في غير صالحه؛ فليصل ركعتين لله عز وجل، ويحسن  أداءهما، ثم يقول: اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من  فضلك العظيم، فإنك لا يملكه إلا أنت، إن كنت تعلم أن في زواجي في سفري في  كذا خيراً لي في ديني ودنياي، وفي عاقبة أمري فاقدره لي ويسره وأعني عليه،  وإن كنت تعلم أن في هذا شراً لي أو عدم الخير فاصرفني عنه واصرفه عني.  وكررها مرتين أو ثلاثاً أو أسبوعاً، فلقد استخرت الله مرة شهرين في قضية،  كل يوم مرة! فاقرع باب الرحمن عز وجل، أما أن تذهب إلى المشعوذين والدجالين  وأولياء الشيطان، وتعتمد على ما يقولونه لك فهذا حرمه الله عز وجل، عليك  بذي الجلال والإكرام، اطرح بين يديه وابك، والذي يحصل لك والله خير لك، حين  تستخيره أي: تطلب الخيرة منه، فالذي يتم لك عملاً أو تركاً والله لهو  الخير الذي اختاره الله لك، وكن مطمئناً.*
*أردت أن تتزوج فلانة وما  تدري ما العاقبة فاستخر الله عز وجل يومين أو ثلاثة أو أسبوعاً وأنت تتردد  عليه تعالى وتسأله، فإذا خطبت وقالوا: باسم الله مرحباً، وزوجوك فقد  اختارها الله لك، فإذا قالوا: لا، ما نستطيع، فهذا معناه: أن الله صرفك  عنها لما فيها من الشر لك.*
*وبعض العوام يقول: نرى في المنا! لا منام  ولا رؤيا ولا هاتف يهتف بك، انتبه، اقرع باب الله واسأله، وتردد كما قلنا،  ما هي بمرة أو مرتين، ثم الذي يقع فعلاً أو تركاً هو الذي اختاره الله لك،  وافرح به واحمد الله تعالى عليه.                         * 
*وقت نزول قوله تعالى: (اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً)
*
*حرمة الابتداع في الدين وجواز ما كان من المصالح المرسلة*
* فلهذا من أراد أن يزيد سنة في الإسلام أو فريضة فليضرب رأسه على  الحائط، الله يقول: أكملت، وأنت تقول: ما زال ناقصاً، نزيد فيه شيئاً!  ولهذا كل بدعة حرام، وكل بدعة ضلالة، المبتدع كأنه ينتقد الشرع أنه يحتاج  إلى زيادة، والله يعلن أنه أكمله، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )، فقط لنا المصالح المرسلة، فتلك العوام يسمونها بدع حسنة، ليست من باب الابتداع.* 
*على  سبيل المثال: المحراب، ما كان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محراب  في الجدار، أليس كذلك؟ القبلة معروفة، لكن لما دخل الناس في دين الله  أفواجاً كان الإنسان يدخل المسجد ما يعرف القبلة، فماذا يصنع؟ يسأل: أين  القبلة؟ فجعلوا طاقة في الجدار تسمى المحراب، كل من دخل المسجد عرف القبلة،  سواء كان في الشرق أو الغرب.* 
*وكذلك المنارة، حيث كان يؤذن على سطح المسجد، فاتخذت المنارات ليسمع أهل البلاد عامة، فهذه من المصالح المرسلة.*
* والقرآن الكريم ما كان منقوط الحروف أبداً، ويفهمونه، فـالحجاج بن يوسف قال: الناس ما يعرفون الحروف، فنقط الباء والتاء والثاء والجيم وكذا، هذه مصالح مرسلة، ليست بدعة في الإسلام وزيادة فيه.*
*والشاهد عندنا: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا  )[المائدة:3]،  الحمد لله، الحمد لله، رضي الله لنا الإسلام ديناً، لو رضي لنا اليهودية  أو المجوسية أو النصرانية لقلنا: الحمد لله، ولكن لم يرض لنا إلا الإسلام،  فقولوا: رضينا بالإسلام ديناً.
*
*قال تعالى: ( الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ  )[المائدة:3]،  بعد أن فتح الله مكة، وأصبحت الوفود تأتي من أنحاء الجزيرة بالعشرات وهم  يدخلون في الإسلام ما بقي من يفكر في قتال رسول الله والمؤمنين، فكان  الخطاب: فلا تخشوهم اليوم واخشون أنا، فأنا ربكم وخالقكم، فمن ثم ارتفعت  راية لا إله إلا الله.  * 
*معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن اضطر في مخمصة غير متجانف لإثم فإن الله غفور رحيم)
*
*   ثم قال تعالى: ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ )[المائدة:3]  أي: جاءته الضرورة وهي المخمصة أو المجاعة أو الجوع الشديد، ولكن حال كونه  غير مائل إلى إثمه وراض بما حرم الله، الجوع ألجأه إلى أن يأكل من هذه  الميتة أو هذا الخنزير أو هذا الدم؛ دفعاً لغاية الموت؛ لأنه إذا مات فلن  يعبد الله، إذاً: أذن الله للمضطر اضطراراً قوياً وهو غير مائل بطبعه إلى  أن يتلذذ بما حرم الله؛ ولهذا لا يأكل إلا القدر الذي يسد رمقه، لا يشبع،  بل يأكل القدر الذي يقيم به صلبه ويمشي.   
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (35)  
الحلقة (347)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (40)  

**                 الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.
*
*وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.*
*أما بعد:* 
*فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.*
*ثم أما بعد:*
*أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون .. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).*
*وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة ومع الثلاث الآيات التي تدارسنا بعضها بالأمس.*
*وإليكم تلاوتها مرة أخرى، وتأملوا يفتح الله عليكم:*
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *   لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ  يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمْ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ  عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ  كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ  ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ  وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:87-89].      * 
*شرف المؤمنين بنداء الإيمان*
*    أولاً: أعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات أن نداء الله للمؤمنين  بعنوان الإيمان فيه شرف لهم عظيم، إذ تأهلوا لأن يناديهم الرب تبارك  وتعالى، وهذه فضيلة الإيمان، لولا إيمانهم الصادق الحق الصحيح ما تأهلوا  لأن يناديهم، كان سيقول لرسوله: قل لهم، كما قال تعالى: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  )[الأعراف:158]، ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  )[الكافرون:1]،  أما الله فيتنزه أن ينادي المشركين والهابطين من بني الناس، ولكن ينادي  الأحياء، فمن هنا عرفنا أن الإيمان الحق بمثابة الروح، المؤمن حي والكافر  ميت، وبرهنا ودللنا على أن أهل الذمة في ديارنا نحن -المسلمين- لا نكلفهم  بصيام ولا صلاة ولا جهاد ولا رباط ولا زكاة؛ لأنهم كالأموات، يوم يحيون  بـ(أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله) مرهم يفعلوا، وانههم  يتركوا؛ لكمال حياتهم.                          
**حادثة نزول قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)
*
*(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، نادانا هنا ليقول ناهياً مانعاً لنا من أن نحرم ما أحل الله لنا: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87].* 
*ذكروا  أن لهذه الآية سبباً في نزولها، والقرآن ما نزل دفعة واحدة، نزل في خلال  ثلاث وعشرين سنة، بحسب متطلبات الأمة، كلما جد أمر نزل قرآن يبين الحكم  فيه.*
*وعظ الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم رجاله موعظة رقت لها القلوب، فقام عبد الله بن مسعود وعثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنهما وآخر، وجاءوا إلى أم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق ، عائشة  أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، وسألوها عن قيام الرسول في الليل؟  فقالت: كان يقوم وينام. فقال أحدهم: أما أنا فلا أنام بعد اليوم، أحيي  الليل كله؛ لأن الرسول مغفور له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، وسألوها عن صيام  الرسول؟ فقالت: كان يصوم ويفطر. فقال أحدهم: إذاً سأصوم الدهر ولا أفطر.  وسألوها: هل كان يأتي النساء؟ قالت: نعم، فقال أحدهم: إذاً: أنا لن آتي  النساء أبداً. رغبة منهم في حب الله وولايته، رغبة منهم في الانقطاع إلى  الله.*
*وبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر فقام خطيباً وقال: ( ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا؟ إني أصوم وأفطر، وأقوم الليل وأنام، وآتي النساء، فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني )، فسد باب الرهبنة التي يعيش عليها النصارى، يحرمون على أنفسهم ما أحل الله لهم، ونزلت هذه الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87].* 
*فالنوم  طيب يحتاج إليه الآدمي فكيف تحرمه على نفسك؟ وإتيان النساء مشروع وفيه  خير، ومما أباح الله وأذن فيه ورغب فيه، فكيف تحرمه أنت على نفسك؟ والصيام  ضده الإفطار، فالإفطار يقوي البدن ويزيد في طاقته لينهض بتكاليف الله  ومستلزمات هذه الحياة، فكيف تحرم الإفطار لتصوم أبداً؟* 
*وقال لهم: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]،  بينت لكم أن الذي يحرم أو يحلل بدون الله اعتدى على الله، فمن الذي له  الحق أن يحرم أو يبيح؟ إنه المالك العالم بمصائر الأمور، أما الجاهل الذي  لا يملك فكيف يحرم أو يحلل، بأي حق؟* 
*(وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]،  والاعتداء: مجاوزة الحد، قد يكون بينك وبين أخيك بسبه أو شتمه أو انتهاك  عرضه أو أخذ ماله، قد يكون بينك وبين نفسك تلزمها بصيام الدهر أو بقيام  الليل بدون نوم أو بحرمانها من النساء وإنجاب البنين والبنات، هذا اعتداء  على نفسك، واعتداء على الله؛ لأن الله هو المشرع لحكمته وعلمه ورحمته، فلا  يصح لآدمي أن يحلل أو يحرم، وإنما الذي يحرم ويحلل هو الله عز وجل، أولاً:  لأنه المالك، ثانياً: لأنه العليم بالمنافع والمضار، ثالثاً: لأنه رحيم  بأوليائه وعباده، فلا يحرم عليهم طيبات ينتفعون بها.    * 
*أمر المؤمنين بأكل الحلال الطيب وتقوى الله تعالى*
*   ثم قال لهم ولنا: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:88] حال كونه ( حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:88]، فليس الحرام برزق ولا تقل: هذا رزق رزقنيه الله وهو جيفة أو مال مغصوب أو مال ربا.*
*ثانياً:  أن يكون طيباً غير مستخبث ولا مستقذر؛ لأنه يسبب مرضك وانحطاط قوتك، فلا  بد أن يكون المطعوم والمأكول أولاً مما أذن الله به، والله لم يأذن في مال  الربا ولا في مال التلصص ولا السرقة ولا الخيانة أبداً، ولا مال المؤمنين،  فما أذن فيه لا بد أن يكون مما أحل الله، ثانياً: أن يكون طيباً ليس  بمستقذر ولا مستخبث بحيث تشمئز منه النفس أو يسبب مرضاً للإنسان، هذه مظاهر  ربوبية الله ورحمته بعباده.*
*ثم قال لنا: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:88]،  أي: خافوه، نتقي الله بأي شيء؟ يتقى الله عز وجل بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في الأوامر والنواهي، فيما أمر الله بفعله أو قوله أو  اعتقاده، وفيما نهى الله عن اعتقاده أو قوله أو عمله، ومن هنا وجب على كل  مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف أوامر الله بالضبط، ونواهيه كذلك، وإلا فلن يستطيع أن  يتقي الله، لا يمكن أن تتحقق تقوى الله للعبد وهو ما عرف أوامره ولا  نواهيه، ومن هنا قلنا: طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة، وليس شرطاً أن  يكون هناك قرطاس وقلم، وإنما تسأل بلسانك وتطبق بجوارحك يوماً بعد يوم؛  لقول الله تعالى: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  )[النحل:43]، فكل من كان لا يعلم أوامر الله أو نواهيه يجب عليه أن يسأل العلماء.   * *
**تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الأيمان ...)
*
*  لما عرف أولئك الأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم وقد حلف أحدهم أن لا يأتي  النساء وآخر أن لا ينام وثالث أن لا يأكل، وارتبكوا ماذا يصنعون في أيمانهم  التي حلفوها؛ فرج الله عنهم وأنزل الآية الثانية فبين فيها كيف الخروج من  اليمين، وهذا عام لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة، اسمع ما قال تعالى: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  )[المائدة:89]، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يحفظ هذه الآية، هذه مادة من قانون الحياة ودستور دخول الجنة: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ  )[المائدة:89]، بماذا؟ ( بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  )[المائدة:89]، والأيمان: جمع يمين.    * 
*أنواع اليمين وأحكامها*
*   وهنا الأيمان خمس ممكن أن نحصيها ونحفظها، لو كانت تتعلق بالتجارة  والبيع لحفظت، لكن هذه علمية ربانية لا يحفظها إلا ولي الله، فكونوا أولياء  الله، وليقل أحدكم: لن أبرح مكاني حتى أعرفها.*
*أولاً: لغو اليمين،  أن يحلف أحدنا على شيء يظنه كذا فيتبين أنه خلاف ما ظن، يا فلان! ناولني  عشرة ريالات. فيقول: والله ما عندي يا شيخ الآن معتقداً ذلك، ثم أدخل يده  في جيبه فوجد عشرة ريالات، فهل يؤاخذ على هذه اليمين؟*
*أو قيل له: أين  إبراهيم؟! فقال: والله! إنه في المنزل؛ لأنه تركه في المنزل، وتبين أنه في  السوق أو في المسجد، فهذه لغو يمين لا إثم فيها ولا كفارة.*
*الثانية:  أن يجري على لسانك ما لا تقصد به اليمين، كأن يقال لك: نحن في أي ساعة؟  فتقول: في الساعة السابعة والله، أو هل جاء فلان؟ فتقول: بلى والله جاء،  يجري على لسانه الحلف وهو لا يقصده ولا يريده، تعود الحلف فأصبح يجري على  لسانه ولا يقصده، هذه أيضاً لغو يمين، ولا إثم فيها ولا كفارة عليها، إذ  الكفارة لمحو الإثم، فما دام لا إثم فلا كفارة، فهاتان يمينان من لغو  اليمين:* 
*الأولى: أن يحلف على الشيء يظنه كذا فيتبين خلافه.*
*والثانية: أن يجري على لسانه الحلف وهو لا يقصده ولا يريده.* 
*ويمينان  تجب فيهما الكفارة، الأولى: أن يقول: والله! لا أمشي معك، أو: والله! لا  أعطيك بعد اليوم درهماً ولم يقل: إن شاء الله، فهذا نسي الله بالمرة، نسي  أن الذي يعطي أو يمنع هو الله، وأن ما يريده الله فسيكون، فكان المفروض أن  نقول: والله! لا أصاحبك بعد اليوم إلا أن يشاء الله، فالذي يحلف ألا يفعل  أو يحلف أن يفعل ثم يحنث تجب عليه الكفارة.*
*هذه الصيغة الأولى: أن يقول: والله! لا أكلمك بعد اليوم، كما قال الصحابي: والله! لا آتي النساء بعد اليوم .*
*الصيغة  الثانية: أن يقول: والله! لتفعلن كذا يلزمك، ولم يقل: إن شاء الله، فلما  نسي مشيئة الله، وغفل عن قدرة الله وأنه لا يقع في الكون إلا ما أراد الله  تلطخت نفسه بالإثم لنسيانه الله، فبم يزال هذا؟ بمادة معينة وضعها الحليم  العليم، فهاتان يمينان تجب فيهما الكفارة؛ لأن فيهما الإثم، ما سبب الإثم؟  أنك تقول: والله لأفعلن ونسيت أن تقول: إلا أن يشاء الله، وإذا لم يشأ الله  فهل ستفعل أنت؟ أنت لا تتحرك إلا بإذن الله.*
*أو أن تقول لآخر: والله لتفعلن كذا. وهل أنت تقدر على أن تلزمه وتجبره إذا لم يشأ الله؟ هاتان اليمينان فيهما كفارة.* 
*اليمين  الخامسة تسمى باليمين الغموس، من: غمسه ويغمسه في الماء، أو غمس رأسه في  الطين، اليمين الغموس: هي التي تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ثم في جهنم، تغمسه  أولاً في أوضار وأوساخ الذنوب والآثام، وبذلك يستحق دار البوار ودار النار،  وأعيذكم بالله أن تحلفوها، اليمين الغموس فسرها الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن يحلف أحدنا كاذباً ليأخذ مال أخيه أو ليمزق عرضه أو ينال دمه، وهي  اليمين التي يتعمدها الحالف وهو يعلم أنه كاذب ليتوصل إلى تحقيق غرض من  أغراضه الهابطة.* 
*هذه اليمين الغموس اختلف أهل العلم: هل فيها كفارة؟  فمالك وجماعات قالوا: هذه لا تكفر بشيء أبداً لا بالصيام ولا بالعتق، لا  تكفر إلا بالتوبة النصوح وإرجاع الحق لأهله، يأتي ويقول: يا فلان! حلفت  كاذباً لآخذ من مالك، وأتوب إلى الله فخذ مالك الذي أخذت منك، ومع هذا  فالأحسن أن يضيف إلى التوبة الكفارة لتطمئن نفسه.                          
*
*كفارة اليمين
*
*خبر انقطاع الوحي لترك رسول الله الاستثناء
*
*حرص الإسلام على تحرير الرقاب
*
*ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية
*
*ذكر الله وشكره وعبادته سر الحياة*
*معاشر المستمعين! لو قام أحدكم وسأل أهل المنطق والفلسفة وعلوم النفس  والاجتماع والسياسة وقال: أطرح هذا السؤال على منتدى أمريكا وإيطاليا: ما  هو سر هذه الحياة؟ ما علة هذا الوجود؟ والله ما عرفوا؛ لأنهم أموات غير  أحياء، وكيف يعرفونها؟! وهل الميت يعرف؟ لا يعرف، كيف -يا شيخ- وهؤلاء  دكاترة في علم النفس، في علم الكواكب، في الذرة، كيف تقول ذلك؟* 
*والله!  إنهم لجهلة أموات حتى يعرفوا ربهم خالقهم ومدبر حياتهم، ثم يخضعوا له  ويذلوا ويحبوه ويرغبوا فيما عنده، أما وهم جاهلون بخالقهم فهل يقال: فيهم  أحياء؟ هؤلاء أموات.*
*والآن تعودون بها إلى دياركم أنكم عرفتم سر هذه  الحياة، لم خلق الله الجنة؟ لم خلق الله النار؟ لم خلق الله السماوات؟ لم  خلق الله الجبال؟ لم خلق الحيوانات؟ لم خلق الآدميين؟ والجواب واحد: أراد  أن يذكر ويشكر فأوجد هذا الكون ليسمع ذكره من أفواه عباده ويرى شكره في  أعمالهم، ما أراد بالخلق زوجة ولا ولداً ولا منصباً ولا وجاهة ولا سلطاناً،  هو غني عن هذه المخلوقات وهو خالقها، إذاً: ما السر في خلقها؟ السر أن  يذكر ويشكر فقط، فلهذا من عاش على ذكر الله وشكره تحققت ولايته وأصبح من  أهل دار السلام بما لا جدال فيه، ومن أعرض عن ذكر الله ونسيه وكفر بشكره  على آلائه ونعمه فهو هالك مع الهالكين، وخاسر خسراناً أبدياً.*
*فانظر: حيث بين الله تعالى لنا هذه الأحكام ثم قال: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:89]،  يا معاشر المستمعين! إذا أكلتم فاشكروا الله، إذا شربتم فاشكروا الله، إذا  صليتم فاشكروا الله، بل ادعوا الله أن يعينكم على ذكره وشكره، الرسول يقول  لحبيبه: ( يا معاذ ! والله إني لأحبك، لا تدعن أن تقول دبر كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ). * 
*تعريف بالشرك وبيان بعض صوره*
*   وقد سمعتم ما قال لقمان لولده: ( يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  )[لقمان:13]،  وأنا أعرف موقناً أن من بين الحاضرين عوام وطلبة علم ما جلسوا هذه  المجالس، فلا يعرفون الشرك ما هو، فسأضع أيديكم على نقاط: الحلف بغير الله  شرك، الذي يقول: وحق النبي، ورأس سيدي فلان، ورأسك يا فلان أشرك بالله عز  وجل.
*
*وهذا رسول الله يقول: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )،  ما معنى: أشرك؟ أوجد عظيماً من الخلق وأعطاه عظمة الرب وحلف به، ومن هو  الأعظم والأكبر: الله أم غيره؟ الله أكبر، فكيف ترفع مخلوقاً وتحلف به  تقرنه مع الله؟* 
*وأنبه الذين يجري على لسانهم الحلف بدون قصد: والله  لا نفعل، والنبي، وحق سيدي كذا، هؤلاء كفارة ذنبهم لما يقع في الحلف أن  يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فإذا قلت: والنبي فقل: لا إله إلا الله تمحوها،  أخبر بهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لما شاهد المؤمنين الجدد هذا آمن  منذ أسبوع وهذا منذ سنة يحلفون كما كانوا يحلفون في الجاهلية، فقال لهم: ( من حلف باللات فليقل: لا إله إلا الله )، تغسلها على الفور.*
*فالحلف بغير الله شرك في عظمة الله، سويت مخلوقاً من مخلوقات الله بالله، على المنبر يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ألا إن الله ينهاكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم، فمن كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت )، قالها على المنبر.*
*فلن  يسمع الله منا بعد اليوم الحلف بالأم ولا بالرأس ولا بالكعبة ولا بالنبي  ولا بالمصحف أبداً، ومن جرى على لسانه فليقل: لا إله إلا الله يمحها.*
*ثانياً: الذي يذبحون للأولياء في نذور على أضرحتهم، أو يقول: هذه لسيدي عبد القادر أو لسيدي مبروك  أو لسيدي فلان، هذا النذر لغير الله شرك في عبادة الله، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن ينذر لغير ربه، النذر لله أن نقول: لك يا رب علي أن أصوم هذا  الأسبوع إن فرجت كربي، لك علي يا رب أن أتصدق بألف في هذه الليلة إن فعلت  بي كذا وكذا، هذا بينك وبين الله، أما أن تقول: يا سيدي مبروك ويا سيدي  فلان لميت تدعوه وتتكلم معه فهذا -والله- لأن يذبح العبد خير من أن يقوله،  يحاد الله ويعتدي على شرعه ودينه.*
*أما الدعاء فكأن يقف أمام الضريح: يا سيدي .. يا فلان .. يا فلان، هذا من أفضع أنواع الشرك، والله لو تقف أمام علي بن أبي طالب أو عمر بن الخطاب أو رسول الله وتدعو ألف سنة والله ما أجابك، ولا عرف عنك!*
*فكل من ينادي ميتاً: يا سيدي فلان! المدد أو الغوث أو كذا؛ فقد أشرك في عبادة ربه غيره ولا ذنب أعظم من هذا الذنب.*
*والله  نسأل أن يتوب علينا قبل موتنا، من تاب تاب الله عليه، أما من مات يشرك  بالله فلا نجاة له من النار، وإليكم بيان الله، يقول تعالى لرسوله: (  وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ  أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[الزمر:65]، ويقول تعالى: (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا  بَعِيدًا  )[النساء:116]،  فكيف نفتح أعيننا أمام المخلوقات وننسى خالقها؟! ولكن الجهل هو الذي ساقنا  إلى هذا، فهيا نعود إلى قال الله وقال رسوله لننجو من هذه الفتن.*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.* 
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (36)  
الحلقة (348)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (41)  
**
قراءة في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ...) وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير


  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛  رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع هذه الآيات من سورة المائدة المدنية،  المباركة، الميمونة، وشرعنا  في دراستنا بالأمس، وها نحن نواصل ذلك اليوم إن  شاء الله تعالى، وهيا  نستمع إلى تلاوة الآيات المباركات وكلنا يتأمل  ويتدبر ويحاول أن يفهم مراد  الله من هذه الآيات الكريمة، ثم نأخذ -إن شاء  الله- في شرحها كما هي في  هذا الكتاب. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   *    لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ  دَاوُدَ  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا  يَعْتَدُونَ   *  كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ   *    تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا   قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي   الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ   *    وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ   إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ   فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:77-81].                        

معنى الآيات

قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات:

مازال السياق في الحديث عن أهل الكتاب يهوداً ونصارى، فقال تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ   )[المائدة:77] يا رسولنا: ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ )[المائدة:77]، والمراد  بهم هنا النصارى: ( لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  )[المائدة:77]،  أي: لا تتشددوا في غير ما هو حق شرعه الله تعالى لكم،  فتبتدعوا البدع  وتتغالوا في التمسك بها والدفاع عنها، التشدد محمود في  الحق الذي أمر الله  به اعتقاداً وقولاً وعملاً، لا في المحدثات الباطلة، (  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  )[المائدة:77]، وهم اليهود؛ إذ قالوا في عيسى وأمه بأهوائهم، فقالوا في  عيسى: ساحر، وقالوا في أمه: بغي. ( وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا )[المائدة:77] من  الناس بأهوائهم المتولدة عن شهواتهم، ( وَضَلُّوا )[المائدة:77]،  أي: وهم  اليوم ضالون بعيدون عن جادة الحق والعدل في عقائدهم وأعمالهم  وأقوالهم،  هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى ]، وهي قوله تعالى: (  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا  أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا  كَثِيرًا  وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ )[المائدة:77].

[   أما الآيات بعد فقد أخبر تعالى في الآية الثانية بأن بني إسرائيل لعن  منهم  الذين كفروا على لسان كل من داود في الزبور، وعلى لسان عيسى ابن مريم  في  الإنجيل، وعلى لسان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في القرآن، فقال تعالى: (  لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  )[المائدة:78]، فقد مسخ منهم طائفة قردة، ( وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:78]،  حيث مسخ منهم خنازير، كما لعنوا على لسان محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم في غير  آية من القرآن الكريم، وهذا اللعن هو إبعاد من كل خير  ورحمة ومن موجبات ذلك  في الدنيا والآخرة، سببه ما ذكر تعالى بقوله: (  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ)[المائدة:78]،  أي: بسبب  عصيانهم لله تعالى ورسله بترك الواجبات وفعل المحرمات، واعتدائهم  في الدين  بالغلو والابتداع، وبقتل الأنبياء والصالحين منهم.

وأخبر  تعالى في الآية الثالثة بذكر نوع عصيانهم واعتدائهم الذي لعنوا بسببه  فقال: ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ )[المائدة:79]،   أي: كانوا عندما استوجبوا اللعن يفعلون المنكر العظيم ولا ينهى بعضهم   بعضاً،كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: (   إن أول ما دخل النقص على بني إسرائيل أنه كان الرجل يلقى الرجل فيقول: يا   هذا! اتق الله ودع ما تصنع فإنه لا يحل لك، ثم يلقاه من الغد وهو على  حاله  فلا يمنعه ذلك أن يكون أكيله وشريبه وقعيده ) ] أي: يأكل معه ويشرب ويقعد [ ( فلما فعلوا ذلك ضرب الله على قلوبهم بعضهم ببعض، ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )[المائدة:78]  إلى قوله: ( فَاسِقُونَ )[المائدة:81] ) ]، أي: تلا الآية كما هي: (   لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ   وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  *  كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ   *    تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا   قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي   الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ   *    وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ   إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ   فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:78-81]. 

[ ( ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كلا والله ) ]، معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هذه لنا، فتأملوها، اسمعوا رسول الله يحلف، اسمعوا رسول الله يبين، قال: [ (   كلا والله لتأمرن بالمعروف ولتنهون عن المنكر ثم لتأخذن على يد الظالم   ولتأطرنه على الحق أطراً ولتقسرنه على الحق قسراً، أو ليضربن الله قلوب   بعضكم ببعض ثم يلعنكم كما لعنهم ) ]، هذه لنا، اسمعوا رسول الله بعدما تلا هذه الآيات الثلاث، قال: ( كلا والله )، هكذا يحلف صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لتأمرن ) أيها المؤمنون المسلمون (   بالمعروف، ولتنهون عن المنكر، ثم لتأخذن على يد الظالم ولتأطرنه على الحق   أطراً ولتقسرنه على الحق قسراً، أو ليضربن الله قلوب بعضكم ببعض ثم  يلعنكم  كما لعنهم )، أي: كما لعن اليهود  والنصارى؛ إذ ما هناك فرق بين  اليهود والنصارى والمسلمين، الكل عبيد الله،  الكل عبيد الرحمن عز وجل، الكل  يريد الله منهم أن يعبدوه؛ ليسلموا وينجوا  وليسعدوا ويكملوا، فإذا لعن  اليهود والنصارى لإتيانهم المنكر واستمرارهم  عليه، وعدم رجوعهم عنه؛ فنحن  إذا استمررنا على الباطل والمنكر والبدع  والضلال ولم نتراجع فهل نسلم من  لعنة الله؟ الجواب: لا والله، الكل عبيد  الله عز وجل.
ثم  قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم: [ وفي آخر الآية قبح الله تعالى عملهم ] قبح  عمل أهل الكتاب [ فقال: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ  )[المائدة:79]، ثم قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( تَرَى )[المائدة:80] ]  بعينيك [ ( تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ )[المائدة:80]، أي: من اليهود في  المدينة، ( يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )[المائدة:80]،  يعني: من  المشركين أو المنافقين في مكة والمدينة، يصاحبونهم ويوادونهم  وينصرونهم  وهم يعلمون أنهم كفار تحرم موالاتهم في دينهم وكتابهم ]، اليهود  بالمدينة  يوالون المشركين، وهم يعلمون أن المشركين كفار ملعونون، يعرفون أن   المنافقين نافقوا وأظهروا الإيمان وهم يكرهون الدين ورسول الإسلام   والمسلمين، واليهود يوالونهم، فكيف يوالي المؤمن الكافر؟ لو كانوا صادقين   في دعوهم الإيمان ما كانوا يوالون الكافرين والمنافقين. 

[  ثم قبح تعالى عملهم فقال: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ  )[المائدة:80]،  نتيجة ما حملتهم عليه من الشر والكفر والفساد، وهو سخط  الله تعالى عليهم  وخلودهم في العذاب من موتهم إلى ما لا نهاية له ] في دار  القيامة [ فقال  تعالى: ( لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ  سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ  )[المائدة:80]، لا يخرجون منه أبداً.

ثم  زاد تعالى تقرير كفرهم وباطلهم وشرهم وفسادهم فقال: ( وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ )[المائدة:81] كما يجب الإيمان به ( وَالنَّبِيِّ  )[المائدة:81] محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبما جاء به من الهدى ودين الحق (  وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ )[المائدة:81]  من القرآن والآيات البينات ما  اتخذوا الكفار والمشركين والمنافقين أولياء،  ولكن علة ذلك أنهم فاسقون إلا  قليلاً منهم ] أفراد قلائل فقط، [ والفاسق  عن أمر الله الخارج عن طاعته  لا يقف في الفساد عند حد أبداً. هذا معنى قوله  تعالى: (  وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا  اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:81] ].                          


هداية الآيات
  معاشر المستمعين! نضع أيدينا على هداية هذه الآيات، فتأملوا.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: حرمة الغلو والابتداع في الدين، واتباع أهل الأهواء ]، فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: (   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلا   تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا   كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا  )[المائدة:77]،  ومعنى  هذا: أنه يحرم على المسلم أن يبتدع في دين الله، أو أن يغالي فيه،  أو يتبع  أصحاب الأهواء في دين الله، ومن هنا عرفنا ما حدث في هذه الأمة بعد   القرون الذهبية الثلاثة، انتشرت البدع والضلالات والخرافات وتقسمت الأمة   وتجزأت؛ بسبب اتباع الأهواء، وتقليد أرباب الأهواء واتباعهم والتعصب لهم،   حتى أصبحنا في أسوأ الأحوال، سبب ذلك أننا ما أخذنا بوصايا الحبيب صلى الله   عليه وسلم، أما قال: ( عليكم بستني وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين بعدي، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور؛ فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة )، وقد بين لنا الطريق وقد أعلنها واضحة صريحة عندما قال: ( ستفترق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة )،   ستفترق هذه الأمة كما افترق اليهود إلى اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، وكما افترق   النصارى إلى إحدى وسبعين فرقة، والله! لتفترقن هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين   فرقة، ووالله! لقد وقع ما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرق   وطوائف ومذاهب، وكلها في النار، لم يا رسول الله في النار؟ لأنها ما عبدت   الله بما شرع، فالعبادة التي شرعها الله تعالى هي التي تزكي النفس وتطهرها،   أما ما ابتدعه المبتدعة فالعمل به لا يزكي النفس ولا يطيبها ولا يطهرها.

فقام   رجل من أصحابه في ذلك المجلس المقدس الطاهر وقال: من هي الفرقة الناجية  يا  رسول الله؟ وهذا السؤال يقع لكل المؤمن، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم  -واحفظوا  واعملوا وطبقوا واطلبوا النجاة لأنفسكم- قال: ( هم الذين يكونون على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي )،   فيجب أن تكون عقيدتنا عقيدة رسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، لا   نختلف معهم أبداً فيها، يجب أن تكون عباداتنا كما كان رسول الله يعبد الله   بها وأصحابه، لا زيادة ولا نقصان ولا تقديم ولا تأخير، يجب أن تكون آدابنا   وأخلاقنا كما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه، هذا سبيل النجاة، هذا يتوقف  على  المعرفة، يجب أن نعرف كيف كان يعتقد رسول الله وأصحابه في الله وفي  لقائه  وفي الإيمان، وما أمر الله بالإيمان به، يجب أن نعرف كيف كان رسول  الله  يتوضأ ويغتسل ويصلي ويحج ويعتمر، ونفعل كما كان يفعل، يجب أن نعرف  كيف كان  الرسول يتعامل مع الناس، فنتعامل كما كان يتعامل مع الناس، في  آدابنا، في  أخلاقنا، في معاملاتنا، هذا -والله- طريق النجاة، العلم أولاً،  كيف كان  الرسول يعتقد في الله ولقائه والدار الآخرة والملائكة والأنبياء  والرسل  السابقين، نعتقد كما كان يعتقد، كيف كان الرسول يعبد الله من  التيمم إلى  الاغتسال، إلى الرباط، إلى الجهاد، إلى القضاء، إلى الحكم،  فنقضي ونحكم  ونعمل كما كان الرسول صلى الله وسلم يقضي ويعمل، وليس هذا  بالمستحيل ولا  بالصعب أبداً، كل ما في الأمر أن نهيئ أنفسنا لأن نعبد الله  عبادة تزكي  أنفسنا وتؤهلنا لرضا الله والسكن في دار السلام مع النبيين  والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين، فلا عنصرية ولا مذهبية ولا طريقة ولا حزب،  إنما نحن  مسلمون عباد الله، نعبد الله بما شرع، والحمد لله فقد حفظ الله  لنا هذا  الدين، حفظه بحفظه الخاص، وإلا لكان منذ مائة سنة فقط قد اختلط  وما أصبح  فيه ما يعبد به الله، لكن الله تعالى قال: ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ  نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ )[الحجر:9]،  فحفظ لنا  كلامه آية بعد آية في ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية، وحفظ  لنا سنة  رسول الله وإن داخلها الزيادة والنقص والتبديل، ولكن هيأ الله لها  في كل  عصر من يصونها ويحفظها كما هي؛ لتقوم الحجة لله على الناس، وإلا لكان  على  الله أن يجدد الرسالة ويبعث برسول.

معاشر   المستمعين! في الآية الأولى: حرمة الغلو، والغلو: الزيادة، فلا تزد كلمة  في  دين الله، ما شأنك أن تزيد أنت وتنقص؟ لقد أنزل الله كتابه وبينه  رسوله،  الصلاة كما صلى الرسول، لو زدت سجدة في صلاة الصبح أو ركعة في صلاة  المغرب  بطلت صلاتك بالإجماع، ما هو شأنك أن تزيد، لو حاولت أن تنقص  تكبيرة واحدة،  فقلت: ما هناك حاجة إلى هذه التكبيرة في هذه الصلاة فصلاتك  باطلة، ما معنى:  باطلة؟ ما تزكي النفس، لماذا الآن نحن نسأل كيف نحج وكيف  نعتمر؟ لعلمنا  اليقيني أن هذه العبادة إذا لم نفعلها كما بينها الرسول فلن  تؤثر على  نفوسنا، أي: ما تزكي أرواحنا ولا تطيبها، وعلة العبادة تزكية  النفس  وتطهيرها، وطلبنا تزكية نفوسنا لعلمنا بحكم الله علينا، ألا وهو: (  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   )[الشمس:9-10]،  فمن أراد الفلاح -وهو الفوز بالجنة بعد النجاة من النار-  فليزك نفسه، أي:  فليطيبها وليطهرها، وما هي مواد التطهير؟ الإيمان الصحيح  كإيمان الرسول  وأصحابه، والعمل الصالح الذي شرعه الله تعالى، وهو هذه  العبادات من الصلاة  إلى الصدقات وغيرها.

[  ثانياً: العصيان والاعتداء ينتجان  لصاحبهما الحرمان والخسران ]، العصيان،  أي: عصيان الله ورسوله بعدم فعل ما  يأمران به وعدم ترك ما ينهيان عنه،  هذا هو العصيان، والاعتداء: هو الظلم  وتجاوز الحد، هذان ينتجان لصاحبهما  الحرمان من رضا الله وجواره والخسران  بالخلود في النار.
فمن  أين عرفنا هذا؟ أما قال تعالى: ( لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  ([المائدة:78]، بسبب ماذا؟ ( بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ  )[المائدة:78]، عصوا رسل الله، عصوا الله ما عبدوه بما شرع لهم، (  وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ )[المائدة:78] بالظلم والطغيان والشر والفساد. 

[   ثالثاً: حرمة السكوت عن المنكر ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع ]، حرمة السكوت   عن المنكر حين نراه ونسمعه ونسكت، ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع بكامله، قال   تعالى: ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا  كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ )[المائدة:79]،  وبين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه:  كان الرجل منهم يرى أخاه على معصية،  فينهاه: اتق الله واترك هذه، ومن الغد  يراه يفعلها ويكون مؤاكله ومجالسه  وقاعداً معه، فمن ثم ضرب الله قلوب  بعضهم بعض ولعنهم.

وهذا   بإجماع الأمة، فمن رأى منكراً يجب أن يغيره بيده إن استطاع، فإن لم يستطع   فبلسانه: يا عبد الله! لا تفعل، فإن لم يستطع بلسانه حيث خاف أن يؤذى في   نفسه أو ماله أو أهله فليغيره بقلبه، أما أن نسكت عن المنكر ونرضى به فسوف   يعمنا العقاب. 
وضربنا  لذلك مثلاً: قرية أو حي من الأحياء يخرجون  القمامة ويرمونها عند الباب،  هذا يرمي وهذا يرمي وليس هناك من يقول: لا  تفعل، وليس هناك من يبعد هذه  الأوساخ والقاذورات، يوماً بعد يوم وأسبوعاً  بعد أسبوع تتحول تلك إلى بعوض  وذباب وحشرات، ثم تتحول إلى أوبئة ويهلك أهل  القرية كلهم، بسبب ماذا؟ لما  رمى الرجل أو المرأة الوسخ عند الباب ما قال  له أخوه: يا أخي! لا تفعل  هذا، فهذا سبب مرضنا. لكن لما سكت وسكت الثاني  والثالث وأصبحوا يرمون  القمامة في الشوارع امتلأت الحارة أو الحي بالأوساخ  والقاذورات وعمهم  المرض، هذه هي الحقيقة، ( كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ  لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ )[المائدة:79].

إذاً:   حرمة السكوت عن المنكر ووخامة عاقبته على المجتمع، فالقرية دخلها رجل جاء   بمعصية وأعلنها، فأهل القرية عليهم أن يقولوا: يا فلان! ما ينبغي هذا، لا   تبع هذا الباطل في بلدنا، لا تفعل هذا. يقول ذلك الأول والثاني والثالث،   فيستحي ويخرج أو يترك هذا، أما أن يشاهدوه ويسكتوا ويفعله الكبير والصغير   والذكر والأنثى فإنه تعم الفتنة.
  [ رابعاً: حرمة موالاة أهل الكفر  والشر والفساد ]، الموالاة: هي المحبة  والتعاون، حرمة موالاة أهل الكفر  والشر والفساد، فلا نحبهم ولا نمد أيدينا  لعونهم ومعاونتهم، وبذلك نسلم،  أما أن نوالي أهل الشر والكفر والفساد  بحبنا لهم وتعاوننا معهم؛ فهذا  -والله- هو الحالقة، هذا هو الدمار، دل هذا  على قوله تعالى في الآية  الكريمة: (  تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا  قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ  أَنفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي  الْعَذَابِ هُمْ  خَالِدُونَ )[المائدة:80]. 

حرمة   موالاة أهل الكفر، ولو كانوا آباءنا وأبناءنا ونساءنا وأولادنا، وحرمة   موالاة أهل الشر والفساد بيننا، لا موالاة، أي: لا محبة ولا تعاون معهم، بل   يجب هجرانهم وتركهم حتى يتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى الحق.
[  خامساً: موالاة  أهل الكفر بالمودة والنصرة دون المؤمنين آية الكفر  وعلامته في صاحبه ]،  موالاة أهل الكفر بم تكون؟ بحبهم ونصرتهم على إخواننا  المؤمنين، هذه هي آية  الكفر، والله ما آمن، والله ما آمن، والله ما آمن  من أحب الكافر ونصره على  إخوانه المؤمنين؛ لأن الله قال في بيان المؤمنين  والمؤمنات بحق وصدق: ( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ )[التوبة:71]، والمؤمنون بحق وصدق والمؤمنات بحق وصدق  من هم؟ ( بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ )[التوبة:71]،  أي: يتحابون  ويتعاونون ويتناصرون، فالذي لا يحب المؤمن -والله- ما هو  بالمؤمن، والذي  ينصر الكافر على المؤمن -والله- ما هو بمؤمن؛ إذاً لا بد من  الموالاة بين  المؤمنين والمؤمنات، وهي الحب من بعضهم لبعض، والنصرة من  بعضهم لبعض، أما  أننا نحب أعداء الله وننصرهم على أولياء الله فأعوذ  بالله.. أعوذ بالله!  هذا هو الكفر الذي ما بعده كفر، دل على هذا قوله  تعالى: (  وَلَوْ كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا  اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ  )[المائدة:81]،  والفاسق: الخارج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، هو الذي يتحول إلى  أن يحب أعداء  الله ويكره أولياء الله، يتحول إلى أن يصبح ينصر الظلمة  والمشركين  والكافرين على المؤمنين والموحدين والمسلمين.

هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا وعلى سائر المؤمنين.
عباد   الله! آخر ما نقول: ينبغي أن نعرف كيف نعبد الله؛ إذ لا سبيل إلى النجاة   إلا بمعرفة كيف نعبده، ثم نعبده بما شرع، وعبادة فيها ضلالة وفيها خرافة،   وعقيدة فيها الزيغ والزيادة كل هذا خسران كامل، لا بد من أن نعبد الله بما   شرع، وبذلك تطهر أنفسنا وتزكو أرواحنا وندخل دار السلام بقضاء الله  وحكمه،  إذ قال تعالى: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  [الشمس:9-10].

اللهم زك أنفسنا أنت خير من زكاها، وآتها تقواها أنت وليها وموالاها يا رب العالمين.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (37)  
الحلقة (349)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (42)*
* تفسير قوله تعالى: (لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ...)

الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله  عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم  في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها  نحن ما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المدنية،  المباركة، الميمونة، وها نحن مع  هذه الآيات من سورة المائدة المدنية  المباركة الميمونة، وشرعنا في دراستنا  بالأمس، وها نحن نواصل اليوم إن شاء  الله تعالى، فهيا نستمع إلى تلاوة  الآيات المباركات وكلنا يتأمل ويتدبر  ويحاول أن يفهم مراد الله من هذه  الآيات الكريمة، ثم نأخذ -إن شاء الله- في  شرحها كما هي في هذا الكتاب. 
فهيا  نتلوها ونتغنى بتلاوتها مرتين أو  ثلاثاً وكلنا يتأمل ويتفكر ويتدبر، ثم  نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد الله  تعالى منها، فإن كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وإن  كان واجباً نهضنا به، وإن كان  محرماً تركناه وابتعدنا عنه، وإن كان أدباً  تأدبنا به، وإن كان خلقاً  تخلقنا به، وإن كان علماً علمناه من أجل أن  نستنير به طول حياتنا، فحقق  اللهم تعالى ذلك لنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا  سواك.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ   وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ   آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ   قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   *    وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ   تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا   آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ  )[المائدة:82-86].

هيا نتأمل: من القائل: ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:82] ؟ الله عز وجل، هذه آيات كتابه القرآن الكريم، الذي أنزله على مصطفاه ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول تعالى: ( لَتَجِدَنَّ  )[المائدة:82]، كأنما قال: وعزتنا ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:82]، من هم الذين آمنوا؟ والله! إنهم لنحن، ( لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:82]،  أي: بالله رباً وإلهاً، وبالقرآن كتاباً وبمحمد نبياً  ورسولاً، الذين  شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأقاموا  الصلاة، وآتوا  الزكاة، وأمروا بالمعروف ونهو عن المنكر، هم المؤمنون. 

(لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً   )[المائدة:82]، والعداوة بغض في النفس يحمل صاحبه على أن يبتعد من  المؤمنين، ولا يقربهم ولا يأمل لهم خيراً ولا يحب لهم خيراً.                        

سبب عداوة اليهود والمشركين للمؤمنين

  (لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  )[المائدة:82]، عرفنا عن اليهود أن الصورة بينت حالهم وفضحت واقعهم، اليهود المعروفون، ( وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا   )[المائدة:82]،  هم المشركون الكافرون، ولو قيل لك: من يحب المؤمنين؟  فالجواب: والله! لا  يحبهم إلا مؤمن، وكل الناس غيرهم عدو لهم، لكن من أشد  عداوة لهم؟ اليهود  والمشركون، اليهود لأنهم يحلمون بدولتهم أو مملكتهم  التي تسود العالم،  والذين يقفون حجر عثرة في طريق حلمهم وتحقيقه هم  المؤمنون، فلهذا يبغضونهم  ويعادونهم أشد العداوة؛ لأنهم في طريقهم ما  يستطيعون أبداً أن يحققوا مملكة  وجودهم والمؤمنون موجودون في الطريق.والذين  أشركوا لأنهم كفرة، فجرة،  لا يريدون ديناً ولا استقامة ولا منهجاً ولا  عدلاً ولا حقاً ولا توحيداً،  يعيشون على الضلال فيكرهون المؤمنين لهذا. 
(لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  )[المائدة:82]، من أخبر بهذا؟ الله جل جلاله، هل يمكن أن يخبر الله بغير الواقع؟ تعالى الله عن ذلك، أليس هو العليم الحكيم؟

إذاً:   والله! لأشد الناس عداوة لكم أيها المؤمنون هم اليهود والمشركون، والله   الذي لا إله غيره! لأشد الناس عداوة لكم أيها المؤمنون هم اليهود والكفار   المشركون.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ...)

ثانياً: قال تعالى: ( وَلَتَجِدَنَّ  )[المائدة:82] يا رسولنا ( أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً  )[المائدة:82]ومحبة ( لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى   )[المائدة:82]،  أتباع عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، النصارى بحق الذين  آمنوا بعيسى وألهوه،  من حيث العطف والإحسان والرحمة ورقة القلب، ولكن  استولت عليهم اليهودية  وحولتهم من نصارى إلى بلاشفة، إلى علمانيين، إلى  ملاحدة، لا يؤمنون بالله  ولا بعيسى ولا بأمه، يقولون: لا إله والحياة  مادة، من هنا ذهبت تلك الرحمة  وزال منهم ذلك الإحسان وذلك العطف، وذلك  الرفق بالناس حتى بالحيوانات؛ لأن  القلوب هي التي كانت تعطف وترحم  فقلبوها، حولوها إلى مادة. (وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً  )[المائدة:82] لنا نحن المؤمنين ( الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى  ([المائدة:82]، واسمع التعليل الرباني، يقول عز وجل: ( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا   )[المائدة:82]،  القسيسون: واحدهم قسيس، ويجمع على: قسس وقساوس وقسيسين،  والقسيس: هو  العالم العابد، العالم بتعاليم المسيح وكلها رحمة، والرهبان:  جمع راهب،  الذي يرهب الله، وإذا ذكر الله ارتعدت فرائسه وخاف من الله  وانقطع إلى  عبادته في الأديرة والصوامع، وكانوا قبل أن تلعب بهم اليهودية  والماسونية،  كان أحدهم ينقطع إلى عبادة الله يبكي على رأس جبل أو على دار  أو صومعة، هذا  إخبار الله أم لا؟ ( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )[المائدة:82] أيضاً، يتنافى الكبر والعتو والعلو مع من يرهب الله ويخافه ويعبده.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع ...)

ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ  )[المائدة:83] محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ  )[المائدة:83]، من أجل ما عرفوا ( مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   )[المائدة:83]،  من هم الشاهدون الذين سألوا الله أن يدون أسماءهم معهم؟  والله! إنهم لأنتم  أيها المؤمنون، أما شهدتم أن لا إله إلا الله؟ أما  شهدتم أن محمداً رسول  الله؟ أما شهدتم أنه لا يعبد إلا الله؟ أما شهدتم  أنه لا ظلم ولا فسق ولا  فجور ولا كذب ولا خيانة؟ أنتم الشاهدون، سألوا  الله أن يكتبهم مع الشاهدين.              

تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما لنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ...)
 
  ويقولون: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ  )[المائدة:84]، من هم القوم الصالحون؟ نحن الذين أدينا حقوق ربنا كاملة غير منقوصة وأدينا حقوق عباده، فلا نسلب مؤمناً حقه في هذه الحياة، يقولون: ( وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ  )[المائدة:84]، أي شيء يمنعنا من الإيمان بالله وما جاءنا من الحق بواسطة كتابه ورسوله، ( وَنَطْمَعُ  )[المائدة:84] ونرجو ( أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ  )[المائدة:84].                       

ذكر من نزلت فيهم الآيات الكريمات
من يعنون بالصالحين؟ والله! إنهم ليعنون المؤمنين المسلمين؛ لأن هذه الآيات نزلت في أصحمة النجاشي   ملك الحبشة والجماعة التي آمنت معه، لقد بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  بمجموعة من مكة إلى الحبشة حينما لم يطيقوا التعذيب المسلط عليهم من أبي جهل وأضرابه من المشركين والكافرين، قال: اذهبوا إلى الحبشة فإنه يوجد فيها ملك صالح يقال له: أصحمة النجاشي   ، وبالفعل مشوا فآواهم واحتضنهم وأطعمهم وسقاهم وأمنهم، ثم لما أشيع أن   صلحاً تم بين محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والمشركين جاءوا، فلم يجدوا شيئاً،   فعادوا أيضاً، فلما عادوا وهاجر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة  مع  من هاجر من المؤمنين وكانت وقعت بدر وهزم الله المشركين هزيمة مرة، حيث   قتل منهم سبعون صنديداً، وأسر منهم سبعون آخرون، فاجتمع رجال من قريش   وقالوا: إذاً: نبعث برسولين من ديارنا إلى أصحمة ونطلب منه أن يعطينا أولئك المهاجرين فنقتلهم ونشفي صدورنا نقمة منهم ومن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبعثوا رجلين سياسيين: عمرو بن العاص وآخر، وأتوا بهدايا فقدموها للملك أصحمة على أن يعطيهم جعفر ابن عم رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه، فلما وصلوا أنزلهم وهو الكريم رحمه الله، وجمع رجاله وقال: يا جعفر ! اقرأ علينا شيئاً من القرآن، فقرأ سورة مريم، وإذا بعيون القوم تفيض بالدموع والبكاء ويؤمنون، وقص الله تعالى هذا الخبر: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:84-85]، ففيهم نزلت هذه الآيات، بكوا وفاضت أعينهم بالدموع.وعزم أصحمة على أن يأتي إلى رسول الله، وبعث بأولاده، وشاء الله أن تغرق بهم السفينة بالبحر، وبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخبر السماء أن أصحمة قد مات، فخرج برجاله إلى هذا المكان وصلى عليه، صلى على النجاشي صلاة الغائب، فرحمة الله عليك أيها النجاشي، وفي السنة السابعة بعد غزوة خيبر جاء جعفر مع رجاله، وكانت فرحة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم.                          
شمول وصف الآيات لكثير من أفراد النصارى
بهذا  عرفنا فيمن نزلت هذه الآية، وهي أيضاً عامة، فكم من قسس ورهبان  لما  وصلتهم دعوة الرحمن على أيدي أصحاب رسول الله وأحفادهم بكوا ودخلوا في   الإسلام وانتظموا في سلك المؤمنين، مئات الآلاف، وإلى الآن لولا السياسة   المنتنة واللعبة اليهودية لما ترددوا في قبول دعوة الله لو عرضت عليهم كما   هي، فاليهود هم الذين فعلوا ما فعلوا، وما زالوا يعملون على تحقيق أملهم  في  إيجاد مملكة بني إسرائيل التي تحكم الناس من الشرق إلى الغرب، ولكن  عندنا  تعاليم وأخبار نبوية صادقة، واسمعوها بالحرف الواحد: ( لتقاتلن اليهود ثم لتسلطن عليهم ) أي: تقتلونهم ( حتى يقول الشجر والحجر: يا مسلم! هذا يهودي ورائي فاقتله )،   ولا عجب أن تنطق الأشجار والأحجار؛ إذ هي آيات النبوة المحمدية، والزمان   قريب، ولا نقول: مع المهدي ولا مع عيسى، والله! ما هي إلا أن نسلم في صدق   لله قلوبنا ووجوهنا، في يوم واحد والزمان متقارب والبلاد واحدة، ما هي إلا   أن يجتمع المسلمون في روضة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعلن عن وحدتهم  وإقامة  دين الله بينهم، ثم يزحفون، فيقتلون اليهود حتى ما يبقوا منهم  أحداً إلا  من هرب وشرد. واليهود  يعرفون هذا أكثر مما يعرفه مدرسكم فضلاً عنكم،  فلهذا يعملون على نشر  الخبث والظلم والشر والفساد والسحر والباطل وحب  الدنيا والشهوات والأطماع؛  حتى لا توجد الفئة المؤمنة التي ينطق لها الشجر  والحجر كرامة لها، وليس  هذا فقط في بلاد المسلمين، بل في العالم بأسره ما  يريدون الطهر ولا  الصفاء، ولعلكم تسمعون عن أندية اللواط في أوروبا، من  أنشأها؟ والبنوك  والربا من أنتجه وأخرجه إلى حيز الوجود؟ وقل ما شئت، لا  يريدون الطهر ولا  الصفاء؛ لأن الطهر والصفاء ينهي وجودهم، وخاصة بين  المسلمين.
فاسمع ما يقول أولئك النصارى: (   وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   )[المائدة:84]،  من هم القوم الصالحون؟ الذين أدوا حقوق الله كاملة فعبدوه  بما شرع وحده لا  شريك له، وأدوا حقوق عباده فلم يظلموا أحداً، لا بإفساد  عقيدته ولا بطمس  النور من قلبه بتكفيره ولا بسحره، ولا بظلمه بأخذ حقه أو  انتهاك حرماته،  هؤلاء هم الصالحون، ونحن إن شاء الله منهم، وفي آية  الأنبياء قال تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِي الصَّالِحُونَ  )[الأنبياء:105].   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ...)

 ثم قال تعالى: ( فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا  )[المائدة:85]، أي: جزاهم بما قالوا ( جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:85]، عجب هذا الكلام! ( وَذَلِكَ   )[المائدة:85]،  أي: الجنة دار النعيم جزاء من؟ هل جزاء المسيئين  المفسدين، أم المحسنين؟  جزاء المحسنين. من هم المحسنون؟ المحسنون -يا أهل  الإحسان- هم الذين عبدوا  الله كأنهم يرونه، ففعلت فيهم تلك العبادة فعلها،  أحالت نفوسهم وقلوبهم إلى  نور وطهر وصفاء، فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم لجبريل وهو يسأله عن  الإحسان: ( فأخبرني؟ قال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه )،   فإن عجزت عن هذه المرتبة فانزل إلى التي تحتها فاعبده وأنت تعلم أن الله   يراك، والذي يرزق هذه المراقبة لله ويصبح لا يقول ولا يفعل إلا تحت رقابة   الله هل مثل هذا يسيء؟ والله ما يسيء، هذا الذي دائماً مع الله إن قال لا   يقول حتى يعرف هل الله أذن له أو لم يأذن في القول، لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا   يعطي ولا يأخذ إلا تحت رقابة الله إن أذن الله في العطاء أعطى، وإن لم  يؤذن  له ما أعطى، إن أذن له في الكلام تكلم وإن لم يأذن سكت، هذا هو  الإحسان  وهو ثلث ملة الإسلام، الإسلام مركب من الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان،  الدين  الإسلامي مركب أو مكون من ثلاثة:أولاً: الإيمان. 
ثانياً: الإسلام، أي: إسلام القلب والوجه لله.

ثالثاً: الإحسان.
وقد قال جبريل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أخبرني عن الإيمان؟ قال: الإيمان: أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره )، يقيناً كاملاً جازماً، وقبل ذلك سأله عن الإسلام فقال: (   الإسلام: أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وتقيم  الصلاة،  وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلاً )، وبعد ذلك سأله عن الإحسان فقال: ( أخبرني عن الإحسان؟ قال: الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه )،   الذي يعبد الله في الصلاة، في الوضوء، في الجهاد، في الكلام، في كل   العبادات كأنه يرى الله هل يمكن أن يخطئ، أو يزيد وينقص أو يقدم أو يؤخر؟   الجواب: لا، فإن عجز عن هذه المرتبة السامية فهو يعبد الله وهو يعلم أن   الله يراه، فكذلك لا يمكن أن يسيء في عبادته. 
عرف هذا إخواننا القسس والرهبان المؤمنون فقالوا: ( وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:84-85]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم)

  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   )[المائدة:86] أولاً، ( وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا )[المائدة:86] الحاوية  لشرائعنا وهداياتنا وتعاليمنا فلم يعملوا بها، ( أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ )[المائدة:86]، الجحيم: النار الملتهبة المتقدة، التي لا يقدر  اتقادها، مأخوذة من: جحمت في النار إذا اشتعلت واشتد اشتعالها، (  أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )[المائدة:86] في العالم السفلي، نعوذ  بالله من النار ومن الجحيم.الآن  نسمعكم تلاوة الآيات فتأملوا: (  لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ  وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ  أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا  نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ  قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ  لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  *   وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا  مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ  تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ  مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا  آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا  مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ   وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ   *    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ  )[المائدة:82-86] عياذاً بالله.     
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
 
هداية الآيات
  هذه الآيات بعد شرحها كما شرحنا نقول: فيها هداياتها، فانظروا كيف نجد الهدايات.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: عظم عداوة اليهود والمشركين للإسلام والمسلمين ] إذ هم المؤمنون.
[   ثانياً: قرب النصارى الصادقين في نصرانيتهم من المسلمين ]، أما الذين   تحولوا إلى ماديين وبلاشفة وشيوعيون واستعماريين يريدون المال والسلطة؛   فهؤلاء انتهوا لا إحسان فيهم ولا رحمة في قلوبهم، كما هو الوقع.
[ ثالثاً: فضيلة التواضع، وقبح الكبر ]، لقوله تعالى: ( وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )[المائدة:82].

[  رابعاً: فضل هذه الأمة وكرامتها على الأمم قبلها ]، لقولهم: (  فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ )[المائدة:83]، ومن هم الشاهدون؟ إنهم  المؤمنون الذين يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ويطيعون  الله ورسوله. 

[  خامساً: فضل الكتابي إذا أسلم وحسن إسلامه ]، أما قال تعالى من آخر سورة  الحديد: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا  بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ )[الحديد:28]،  (كِفْلَيْنِ) أي: أجرين: أجر بإيمانهم بعيسى وموسى، وأجر بإيمانهم بمحمد  وطاعته، ( يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُورًا  تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[الحديد:28]، ففرق بين مسيحي كان يعبد الله بالمسيحية فآمن فله أجران، ومن  كان كافراً مشركاً ودخل في الإسلام فله أجر واحد.

[ خامساً: فضل الكتابي إذا أسلم وحسن إسلامه ]، بشرط أن يسلم قلبه ووجهه لله، ويحسن إسلامه فما يبقى لصاً ولا ماجناً.
[ سادساً: بيان مصير الكافرين والمكذبين، وهو خلودهم في نار الجحيم ] أبداً، خلود في نار جهنم.
[  سابعاً: استعمال القرآن أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب بذكره الوعيد بعد الوعد ]،  ذكر الوعيد بعد ذلك الوعد العظيم، فقال: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )[المائدة:86]،   وهذا من أجل هداية الخلق، يرغب ويرهب، هذا الذي يريد الخير لك يرغبك في   الخير ويخوفك من الشر، أما أن يرغبك في الخير فقط ولا يهددك بالشر فستبقى   في شرك.       
تذكير بطريق العودة إلى الله تعالى
معاشر  المستمعين! يا أبناء الإسلام! أكرر القول: هيا نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا  قبل  أن تفوت الفرصة، وهي تفوت يوماً بعد يوم، ما من يوم إلا ومات فلان  وانقطع  عمله، هيا نسلم قلوبنا لله فلا تتقلب قلوبنا إلا في طلب الله، ونسلم   وجوهنا لله فلا ننظر إلا إلى الله، وهذا يتطلب منا أن نرجع إلى الطريق،   فنجتمع في بيوت ربنا في مدننا وقرانا في صدق كاجتماعنا هذا، من صلاة المغرب   إلى صلاة العشاء، وبنسائنا وأطفالنا أيضاً نجتمع في صدق نتعلم الكتاب   والحكمة، ولنستمع إلى قول الله وهو يمتن علينا: (   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[الجمعة:2]،  دقت الساعة  السادسة فوقف العمل، توضأنا وتطهرنا، وحملنا نساءنا وأطفالنا  إلى أين؟ هل  إلى دور السينما، إلى المراقص والمقاصف كما يفعل الهابطون  اللاصقون  بالأرض؟ لا، وإنما نحملهم إلى بيوت الرب، وهل للرب من بيوت؟ إي  والله إنها  المساجد، ونوسعها حتى تتسع لأفرادنا ذكوراً وإناثاً، كباراً  وصغاراً،  نصلي المغرب كما صلينا ونجتمع ويكون نساؤنا وراء ستار، والأطفال  كالملائكة  صفوفاً ننظمهم قبل أن نأخذ في تعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ويجلس لنا  عالم رباني  لا يقول: قال الشيخ ولا قال إمامنا ولا قال مذهبنا، وإنما قال  الله قال  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يعلم الكتاب القرآن، والسنة، وقد حفظها  الله  فجمعت في الصحاح والسنن والمسانيد، وليلة آية من كتاب الله نتغنى بها  ربع  ساعة بنسائنا وأطفالنا ونحفظها، آية فقط، ونصلي بها النوافل فلا  ننساها  ونعرف مراد الله منها ماذا يريد من هذه الآية، فإن كان عقيدة  عقدناها في  قلوبنا فلن تحل إلى القبر، وإن كان واجباً عرفناه ومن ثم نعزم  على فعله  والنهوض به كيفما كانت حياتنا، وإذا كان محرماً مكروهاً لله  مبغوضاً له  تركناه وتخلينا عنه، إن كان خاتماً في أصبعي رميته كما رماه  الصحابي، وإن  كانت علبة سجائر دستها عند الباب، ونصدق في إقبالنا على ربنا  عز وجل،  والليلة الثانية نأخذ حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله المبينة لكتاب  الله،  الشارحة والمفسرة لمراد الله من كلامه، وهكذا يوماً آية ويوم حديثاً،  ونحن  ننمو في صفاء أرواحنا وزكاة أنفسنا وآدابنا وأخلاقنا، والله الذي لا  إله  غيره! لن تمضي سنة على أهل الحي أو القرية إلا وهم ككوكب في هذه  الدنيا،  لم يبق خلاف ولا فرقة ولا نزاع ولا شقاق، لم يبق سوء في مظاهر  حياتنا، لا  خيانة، لا غش، لا كذب، لا خداع، لا زنا، لا فجور، لا ربا؛ لأنها  سنة الله،  فالطعام يشبع أو لا؟ النار تحرق أو لا؟ الحديد يقطع أو لا؟ فهل  الكتاب  والحكمة لا يزكيان النفوس؟ مستحيل، وينتهي الفقر والبؤس، ونصبح  ككواكب في  السماء، ويأتي الناس ويؤمنون بديننا ويدخلون في رحمة ربنا.هل   هناك -يا شيخ- حل غير هذا؟ والله لا وجود له، ما هو إلا الكتاب والسنة،   نتلقاها بصفاء الروح وصدق النية، وكلنا راغب في أن يسمو ويعلو في الملكوت   الأعلى، فهيا نجرب، فالذين يحضرون هذا المجلس هل يوجد بينهم زان، سارق،   كاذب، غاش، خادع، لوطي، سباب، شتام؟ لا يوجد، لأنهم تعلموا وعرفوا.

والله تعالى أسأل أن يمدنا بعونه، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (38)  
الحلقة (350)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (43)**
منهج رسول الله طريق الخلاص من المحن

  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز  وجل؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله  عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، الميمونة.
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! نحن مع هذه الثلاث آيات: 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:87-89].

معاشر   المستمعين! أكثركم حجاج بيت الله الحرام، نحن على نهجنا في هذه الدعوة   ندرس أربع ليالٍ كتاب الله عز وجل، وهي ليالي: السبت والأحد والإثنين   والثلاثاء، وندرس يوم الأربعاء (عقيدة المؤمن)، ويوم الخميس ندرس السنة   النبوية الطاهرة الشريفة من الجامع الصحيح للإمام البخاري ، وندرس السيرة  النبوية العطرة يوم الجمعة ليلة السبت، وهذا الذي ندعو إليه إخواننا  المؤمنين في ديارهم.
يا   معاشر المستمعين! اعلموا -والعلم ينفع- أنه لا سبيل لنجاتنا والخروج من   فتننا وما نتعرض له من الإحن والمحن إلا العودة إلى منهج رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم، هذا المنهج الرباني الذي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ينتهجه ويدعو أمته إليه، وهو أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا كل ليلة وطول عمرنا   وحياتنا نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة، إن محننا قديماً وحديثاً ومستقبلاً هي ثمرة   جهل هذه الأمة، وبعدها عن كتاب ربها وهدي نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم، إن  شئت  حلفت لكم بالله على أن ما نشكوه من الكذب والخيانة والظلم والخبث  والشر  والفساد والفتن والله إنه لثمرة الجهل بالله وبمحابه ومساخطه، وبما  هيأه  لأوليائه وما أعده لأعدائه، الجهل هو سبب هذا الشقاء، سبب هذه الفتن  وهذه  المحن، والطريق إلى أن نعلم ونتعلم هو أن نجتمع في بيوت ربنا عز وجل،  وذلك  كل ليلة، لا يوماً في الأسبوع ولا يومين ولا ثلاثة، دقت الساعة  السادسة  مساءً فنلقي بآلات العمل من أيدينا ونتوضأ ونحمل نساءنا وأطفالنا  إلى بيوت  الله عز وجل نتعلم كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والله ما يمضي  على المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه الذي يتعلم الكتاب والحكمة سنة  واحدة إلا وهو  من أفقه الناس وأعلمهم، وأعرفهم بمحاب الله ومساخطه  وأقدرهم على فعل  المحبوب لله وترك المكروه لله، وهذا هو سبيل النجاة، فها  نحن في هذا المسجد  طول العام، ومع الأسف الناس في المقاهي والملاهي، وفي  المتاجر والملاعب،  ويهجرون هذا العلم، ثم نشكو، فماذا نشكو؟ لم يوجد  الظلم؟ لم يوجد الخبث؟ لم  يوجد الفساد؟ لم يوجد سوء الأخلاق، لم يوجد  الهبوط في الآداب؟ كيف نتأدب؟  كيف نكمل؟ كيف نسعد بدون أن نقرأ كتاب الله  وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والله يمتن على هذه الأمة ويقول: (   هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[الجمعة:2].

وهذا إبراهيم عليه السلام مع ولده إسماعيل عليه السلام وهما يبنيان الكعبة يقولان: (   رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ   آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ   )[البقرة:129]،  واستجاب الله لإبراهيم وإسماعيل، وبعث في ذرية إسماعيل  محمداً صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ونبأه الله وأرسله وأنزل عليه كتابه، وكان  يجمع أصحابه ويعلمهم  الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم.

فيخرج  من هذا المسجد علماء لم تحلم الدنيا  بمثلهم، ربانيون من أهل الصدق  والكمال والعلم والمعرفة، والله! ما عرفت  الدنيا أفضل من أولئك الأصحاب  باستثناء الأنبياء والرسل، كيف كملوا وفازوا،  وأصبحوا مضرب المثل في  الآداب والأخلاق والعلم والمعرفة والطهر والصفاء،  كيف حصلوا على هذا؟  والله! إنه من طريق تعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة.      
العلم سبيل تحقيق التقوى

    وأقول لكم في علم: أقسم لكم بالله على أن أتقى أهل القرية هو أعلمهم   بالله عز وجل وبمحابه ومساخطه، في مدينتك، في حيك، أقسم لك بالله أن أتقاهم   لله أعلمهم بالله، ونظير ذلك: أفجرنا في قريتنا أجهلنا بربنا وبمحابه   ومساخطه، ولا نستطيع أن ننتسب إلى الإسلام بالاسم فقط ونحن ما نعرف محاب   الله ولا مساخطه ولا كيف نتملق إلى الله ونتزلف إليه بما يحب أن نتملقه به   من أنواع العبادات والطاعات التي شرعها، فكيف نعالج هذا المرض؟ لا  علاج  إلا بأن نصدق الله في إيماننا وإسلامنا ونجتمع في بيوت ربنا التي  بنيناها  بأيدينا أو بنيت لنا، نجتمع فيها، النساء وراءنا والفحول أمامنا  والأطفال  بين أيدينا، ونتعلم الكتاب والحكمة، ليلة آية من كتاب الله،  ندرسها بعد أن  نتغنى بها ونحفظها ونفهم مراد الله منها وكلنا عزم على  تحقيق مراد الله  منها، إن كان عقيدة اعتقدناها، وإن كان أدباً على الفور  تأدبنا به، وإن كان  خلقاً تخلقنا به، وإن كان واجباً نهضنا به، وإن كان  محرماً ابتعدنا عنه  وكرهناه وتركناه، ولا نزال نعلم ونعمل ونسمو حتى نصبح  كالملائكة في الأرض  طهراً وصفاء، وها نحن مع هذه الجماعة المؤمنة في هذه  الحلقة، هيهات هيهات  أن من لازمها سنة يسرق أو يزني أو يكذب أو يفجر أو  يرابي أو يغش أو يخدع أو  يخلف وعده وهو قادر على الوفاء، هيهات.. هيهات! 
ولكن  الذين ما  يجلسون في حجور الصالحين ويتعلمون هم الذين تعبث بقلوبهم  الشياطين، وتحولهم  إلى الكذب والخيانة والفجور والباطل والشر والفساد،  فكيف يجيء هذا؟ لأننا  ابتعدنا عن فيض الرحمن وأنواره وعن الكتاب والسنة.
هذه ثلاث آيات لو يحفظها مؤمن أو مؤمنة ويفهم مراد الله منها ويعمل بها فسيسمو ويرتفع.  

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)
 
نداء المؤمنين لكمال حياتهم
  يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  يا أهل الحلقة! أجيبوا. قلنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك، ما إن  ينادينا حتى نقول  له: لبيك اللهم لبيك. ينادينا ربنا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  ومن يعرض فقد كفر، من يغلق أذنيه ولا يسمع فقد كفر،  أينادينا ذو الجلال  والإكرام رب الأرض والسماء وما بينهما، الحي القيوم،  خالقنا ورازقنا ثم لا  نصغي ولا نستمع ولا نقول: لبيك، ولا نأخذ ما يعطينا  ولا نفعل ما يأمرنا به؟  هل أموات نحن أم أحياء؟ الجواب:  أهل الإيمان أحياء، الإيمان بمثابة  الروح، والله إنه لبمثابة الروح،  المؤمن حي يسمع، يعي، يأخذ إذا أعطي،  يمتنع إذا منع؛ وذلك لكمال حياته،  والكافر ميت، الكافر بالله ولقائه، بالله  وكتابه، بالله ورسوله، بالله  ووعده ووعيده، والله! إنه ميت، فلا يؤمر ولا  ينهى؛ لأنه ميت، والبرهنة على  هذه الحقيقة بلغوها: هل أهل الذمة تحت رايتنا  في دولتنا الإسلامية نأمرهم  بالصيام إذا دخل رمضان؟ هل نقول: يا يهود!  صوموا غداً رمضان؟ لا والله.  آن أوان الحج فهل نأمر يهودياً أو مسيحياً  ليحج؟ لا نأمره. آن وقت الزكاة،  فهل نقول: يا معشر اليهود أو النصارى في  بلادنا! أخرجوا زكاة أموالكم؟ لا  والله أبداً. لم؟ لأنهم أموات، إذا نفخنا  فيهم روح الحياة فحييوا  بالإيمان فحينئذ مرهم يفعلون، وانههم ينتهون؛ لكمال  حياتهم. 
فهل  عرفتم الآن أن الإيمان بمثابة الروح أم لا؟ ها هو ذا  تعالى ينادي  المؤمنين ليأمرهم ويفعلون، لينهاهم وينتهون، ليبشرهم  فيستبشرون، ليحذرهم  فيحذرون، ليعلمهم فيتعلمون؛ وذلك لكمال حياتهم، ويعيش  المسلمون في قراهم  عشرات السنين ما يسمعون نداء الله ولا يستجيبون، فكيف  هذا؟ لأنهم محرومون،  أبعدتهم الشياطين عن بيوت الله وعن كتاب الله وهدي  رسوله، القرآن في ديار  العالم الإسلامي لا يجتمع عليه أهل القرية أو أهل  الحي إلا من أجل أن  يقرءوه على ميت فقط.
اسمحوا  لي أقول لكم: من منكم  يقول: يا شيخ! أنا كنت إذا جلست في المسجد أقول  لحافظ القرآن: من فضلك  تعال اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن. أو أجلس في البيت  وأقول لمن يحفظ القرآن من  الأسرة: من منكم يسمعنا شيئاً من القرآن ؟ أو  نعمل في شركة، في مؤسسة،  وجاءت ساعة الاستراحة، فمن منكم يقول: نقول  لأخينا: أسمعنا شيئاً من كلام  ربنا؟ الجواب: لا أحد. 
وهذا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله  عليه وسلم المنزل عليه القرآن  الوحي الإلهي بواسطة جبريل عليه السلام،  والله العظيم! لجلس يوماً مع  أصحابه فقال لـعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ( يا ابن أم عبد -وهذه  كنيته- اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيعجب عبد الله بن مسعود ويقول: أقرأ  عليك وعليك أنزل؟! قال: إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري. فقرأ عبد الله : (   يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ  نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا   كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ   وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا  )[النساء:1]، إلى أن انتهى إلى قوله تعالى: ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا  )[النساء:41]، وإذا برسول الله تذرف عيناه الدموع وهو يقول: حسبك.. حسبك يا عبد الله ).

فهل   جلس اثنان وطلب أحدهما أن يقرأ عليه أخوه شيئاً من القرآن؟ فلهذا عمنا   الظلام، وسادنا الجهل، وإن طرنا في السماء وغصنا في الماء، وحللنا ذرات   الكون، وعرفنا علل الحياة، فهذا كله غير مجدٍ ولا محيٍ، وإنما الذي يجدي   ويحيي الإيمان بالله ولقائه، الإيمان بالله ورسوله، الإيمان بالله وكتابه،   وآية الإيمان بالله وكتابه: أن نقرأ كتابه ونتعرف على ما يحمله من أنور   الإله الهادية إلى السعادة والكمال؛ لنعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره الله.                           

نهي الله عباده عن تحريم الطيبات والعدوان على المحرمات

  يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87] يناديكم ليقول لكم: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  فهل نستجيب أم لا؟ أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ بالله! الجبار  القهار وليك ومولاك  ينهاك أن تحرم طيباً مما أحل لك فلا تلتفت إليه ولا  تقبل كلامه؟! (لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87] أولاً، ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  ولا تتجاوزوا الحد المحدود لكم، أنتم عبيده، ما أحله لكم  فأحلوه وتناولوه،  وما حرمه عليكم فحرموه وابتعدوا عنه واجتنبوه، وإن  اعتديتم فإنه لا يحبكم،  ومن لا يحب الله هل سيسعد؟ هل سيكمل وينجو؟ والله  ما كان، بل يخسر ويحترق  ويتحطم؛ لأن الله لا يحب المعتدين، (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87]، من هم المعتدون؟ المتجاوزون لما حد لهم، أحل لهم كذا وكذا، فتجاوزوا ذلك إلى ما حرم.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالاً طيباً واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون)
ثم قال لنا: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  لم يرزقك الله بالحرام أبداً، وكونه طيباً أي: غير مستقذر  ولا مستخبث،  حلال أحله الله، وليس به قذر أو وسخ يؤذيك ويضرك في بدنك.  
كيفية تحقيق التقوى

   (وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   )[المائدة:88]،  كيف نتقيه؟ بماذا؟ بالحصون والأسوار أو بالجيوش الجرارة  أو بالدخول في  السراديب؟ كيف نتقي الله وبيده كل شيء، وبين يديه كل شيء؟  كيف نتقي الله يا  عباد الله؟ لقد أمركم أيها المؤمنون بأن تتقوه، فكيف  نتقيه؟ بماذا؟ نحن  نتقي الشمس بالمظلة، ونتقي الجوع بالخبز، ونتقي الحر  والبرد بالملابس،  والله كيف نتقيه؟ بلغنا أن رجلاً بالهند أو بالسند أو  بالشرق أو الغرب يعرف  بم يتقى الله؛ فوالله لنسافرن إليه أو نبعث برجال  منا ليأتونا بخبر منه  كيف نتقي الله، بلغنا أن هناك من يعرف بم يتقى  الجبار، وأنه يوجد في مكان  كذا فيجب أن نرحل إليه، ولا تعجب؛ والله! لقد  رحل جابر بن عبد الله  من هذه المدينة إلى حمص ببلاد الشام على راحلته  مسافة أربعين يوماً ذهاباً  وإياباً؛ من أجل خبر واحد، بلغه أن صحابياً  بديار الشام بمدينة حمص يقول  عن رسول الله كذا وكذا، وسأل أهل المدينة فما  عرفوا، فركب راحلته إلى حمص  ليعلم هذا منه. ووالله!  لقد كان أهل الأندلس يأتون على بواخرهم، تلك  البواخر التي الآن لا تركب،  يسافرون الشهرين والثلاثة ونصف العام ليجتمعوا  هنا على مالك بن أنس وشيخه  ربيعة ويتلقون السنة، يحفظونها ويكتبونها وينقلونها إلى أقصى الغرب في ذلك  الزمان. 
والآن  بم نتقي؟ لقد أمرنا الله ربنا بأن نتقيه فقال: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ )[المائدة:57] به، بعظمته وجلاله، بسلطانه وقدرته، بما  لديه وما عنده، اتقوه، فبم نتقيه؟

معشر   المستمعين والمستمعات! هل نحن حقاً راغبون في معرفة ما نتقي به الله؟   والله لو أن رجلاً منا فحلاً فهم ما قلت لقال: والله! يا هذا لن تبرح مكانك   حتى تعلمنا بم نتقي الله، أقسم بالله! لو أن شخصاً آمن وكان المؤمن وفهم   ما قلت لقال: والله! يا هذا لن تقوم من مقامك حتى تعرفنا بم نتقي الله؟ لا   يقوم غير مبال، اللهم إلا إذا كان قد عرف من قبل بم يتقى الله؟
إذاً:   يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، وذلك بفعل ما أمر الله به وترك ما نهى  الله  فقط، أتريد أن تتقي عذاب الله وسخطه؟ اتقه بشيء واحد فقط: أطعه وأطع  رسوله  فيما يأمران به عباد الله وينهيان عنه عباد الله، من أطاع الله  ورسوله في  الأمر والنهي جعل بينه وبين عذاب الله وقاية، لا يصل إليه عذاب  الله أبداً.
فالله   تعالى لا يتقى بالجيوش والأسوار والحصون أبداً، لا يتقى إلا بطاعته بفعل   ما يأمر به وترك ما ينهى عنه، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر بأمر الله   وينهى بنهي الله.                          

العلم سبيل التقوى
   يبقى سؤال آخر: يا علماء.. يا بصراء.. يا رجال السياسة.. يا علماء   المنطق! هل يمكنك يا عبد الله أن تطيع الله فيما أمر به ونهى عنه، وفيما   أمر به الرسول ونهى عنه وأنت لا تعرف ما أمر الله به ولا ما نهى عنه؟   مستحيل. فمن هنا عدنا من حيث بدأنا، يجب أن نتعلم، أن نعرف محاب الله ما   هي، ومكارهه ما هي من أجل أن نفعل المحبوب ونتخلى عن المكروه.ولعلها   رخيصة، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره! لأن تعلم هذه القضية خير لك من مليار   دولار، ولأن ترجع إلى أهلك وبيتك فرحاً بها -والله- خير من الدنيا وما   فيها؛ لأن المائة دولار قد تحترق بها، وتحملك على الفسق والفجور والظلم   والشر والفساد وتخسر خسراناً أبدياً. 
إذاً:  الحمد لله، عرفنا بم  نتقي ربنا، أي: بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فيما يأمران به  وينهيان عنه؛ لأن ما  يأمر الله به ورسوله يجنب غضب الله وسخطه ونقمه  وعذابه، أليس كذلك؟ وترك ما  نهى الله ورسوله عنه هو نجاتنا من الأذى والشر  والبلاء والسخط في الدنيا  والآخرة، فهذا عرفناه، وعرفنا أيضاً كيف نتقي  الله وننجو من عذابه بمعرفة  ما يحب وما يكره، أما ونحن لا نعرف ما يحب وما  يكره، فكيف سنفعل المحبوب  ونحن لا نعرفه؟ كيف نتجنب المكروه لله ونحن ما  عرفناه؟ ومن هنا كان طلب  العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة. 
وكيف نحصل على هذا العلم؟ قال الرسول المعلم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إنما العلم بالتعلم )، في صحيح البخاري ، والله يقول: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   )[النحل:43]،  فكل من يعلم من رجل أو امرأة يجب عليه أن يسأل أهل العلم  حتى يعلم، وليس  شرطاً أن تنقطع عن بستانك أو دكانك أو عن عملك حتى تتعلم،  كلا، ابق في عملك  ثم اسأل: ماذا يحب ربي من الكلام، يقول لك: يحب كذا  وكذا، فقل هذا الكلام  وتملق به إلى الله، ما الذي يحب ربي من النيات؟  يقول: يحب النيات الصادقة،  ماذا يحب ربي من الأعمال؟ يحب كذا وكذا، وأنت  تتعلم وتعمل، ولا تزال تتعلم  وتعمل حتى تكمل وتبلغ مستوى الكمال البشري.  
سبب نزول قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)
  نادنا الرب جل وعلا فقال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:87-88]، على شرط: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88]. أذكر لكم سبب نزول هذه الآية، فهذا القرآن ما نزل مرة واحدة أو جملة واحدة، نزل في خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة، بدأ نزوله بـ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ  )[العلق:1] في غار حراء، وانتهى بآية نزلت في هذه المدينة: ( وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  )[البقرة:281]، ثلاث وعشرون سنة نزل فيها الكتاب المكون من مائة وأربع عشرة سورة، في ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية.

إذاً:  هذه الآية سبب نزولها أن ثلاثة نفر: عبد الله بن مسعود وعثمان بن مظعون  وثالث اشتاقوا إلى دار السلام إلى الجنة والرضوان، فأتوا أم المؤمنين عائشة   رضي الله تعالى عنها وأرضاها، والذي في الحلقة لا يعجبه الترضي عنها   فليعلم أنه كافر ولعنة الله عليه، وليتب إلى الله، وليدخل في الإسلام وإلا   فهو كاليهود والنصارى، أو هو مسكين أضلوه وغلطوه وجهلوه، لكن إن سمع الآن   فهو من أهل العلم، إذاً: فليتب إلى الله، وليقل: آمنت بالله.. آمنت بالله،   رضي الله عن أم المؤمنين عائشة  ، لينجو، وإن أصر على الباطل فوالله لن  يدخل دار السلام؛ لأن الذين لا  يترضون عنها ساخطون عليها غاضبون يلعنونها؛  لأنهم قالوا لهم: إنها فجرت،  زنت! وأعوذ بالله! امرأة رسول الله لا  يصونها الله لرسوله، لا يحفظها لنبيه  وتفجر وتزني حتى تلعن؟! ما تقولون  فيمن يرمي رسول الله بالدياثة؟ هل يبقى  مؤمناً؟! أعوذ بالله.. أعوذ  بالله.. أعوذ بالله! لقد أنزل الله تعالى في  هذه الحادثة -حادثة الإفك-  سبع عشرة آية من كتابه من سورة النور، ولا  نقرؤها ولا نسمع من يقرؤها  ونحولها ونؤولها، وتختم الآية: (   وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ   أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ   كَرِيمٌ  )[النور:26]، وأنت تقول: عائشة زنت وملعونة ولا تترضى عنها؟! لا إله إلا الله، آمنا بالله!

فعائشة أم المؤمنين، قال تعالى: ( وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ   )[الأحزاب:6]، هذه الصديقة حب رسول الله بنت حب رسول الله، بنت أبي بكر  الصديق  ، دخلوا عليها وسألوها عن صيام الرسول وقيامه، وقالوا فيما بينهم:  الرسول  غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فأحدهم قال: أنا أصوم الدهر ولا  أفطر  أبداً. والثاني قال: أنا لا آتي النساء. والآخر قال: أنا أقوم الليل  ولا  أنام، شوقاً إلى الملكوت الأعلى ودار السلام، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، فخرج إلى المسجد من حجرته وخطب الناس وقال: ( ما بال أقوام  يقولون كذا وكذا؟ )، وهذا من كمال آدابه ورحمته، لم يقل: يا فلان وفلان  يفضحهم، وإنما قال: (  ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا؟ إني والله ولأتقاكم  لله وأشدكم له خشية،  ولكني أصلي وأنام، وأصوم وأفطر، وآتي النساء، فمن رغب  عن سنتي فليس مني )، ونزلت هذه الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، يا ابن مظعون ، يا ابن مسعود، يا فلان! ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]، تتجاوزوا الحد، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   )[المائدة:87-88]،  فعدلوا عما عزموا عليه، أصبحوا يصومون ويفطرون في حدود  طاقتهم ويقومون  الليل وينامون في حدود طاقتهم، والرهبان في الصوامع، وبعض  المتعنترين من  المتصوفين يقولون: فلان لا يأكل اللحم أبداً! أتحرم ما أحل  الله لك؟ لا  تأكل اللحم إذا كان حراماً، لا تسرق ولا تأكل جيفة، أما وقد  أحل الله لك  اللحم وتدعى في بيوت إخوانك ويقدم لك فتقول: أنا لا آكل اللحم  زهداً فيه،  وآخر يلبس ثوباً من الصوف يلفه عليه وعنده القطن وعنده المال،  فلم تحرم ما  أحل الله لك؟ إذاً: فالعدل العدل: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87].                          


التربية المسجدية ودورها في تحقيق التقوى
  معاشر المؤمنين! عرفنا أننا مأمورون بأن نعرف ما يحب الله وما يكره من أجل أن نتقيه بفعل ما أمر وبترك ما نهى، وبذلك نتقي ربنا.ومن   فهنا فالطريق -يا عباد الله- هو أن أهل القرية في قريتهم وأهل الحي في   مدينتهم إن كانوا صادقين في إيمانهم ودقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل،   واليهود والنصارى في أوروبا وأمريكا واليابان والصين إذا دقت الساعة   السادسة يوقفون العمل، رأيناهم بلا عمل، ويحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى دور   السينما، إلى المراقص، إلى المقاصف، إلى الملاهي، وهل نحن مثلهم؟ لا، نحن   أهل السماء وهم أهل الأرض، نحن الأحياء وهم الأموات، نحن المؤمنون وهم   الكافرون، نحن أطهار وهم الأخباث.
إذاً:  هم يذهبون إلى دور السينما  ونذهب إلى بيوت الرب الطاهرة، أطفالنا أمامنا  ونساؤنا وراءنا ونتلقى الكتاب  والحكمة كل ليلة وطول العمر، وحينئذٍ هل  يبقى في القرية فاجر، ساحر، دجال،  كذاب؟ هل يبقى في القرية عار لا يجد  ثوباً يكتسي به، أو يبقى في القرية  جائع والجوع يمزقه؟ والله ما كان ولن  يكون، وهل نحتاج بعد ذلك إلى بوليس  وحرس؟ لا نحتاج ذلك، كلنا كالملائكة في  الطهر والصفاء لا خيانة ولا غش ولا  خداع، وهل يبقى بيننا وثني أو مشرك أو  خرافي أو ضال أو علماني تائه في  متاهات الإلحاد؟ لا والله، فإن لم نقبل  على الله في صدق كما بينت لكم؛  فوالله لا نزال في الإحن والمحن والبلاء  والشقاء حتى نلقى الله تعالى،  بلغوا والله معكم.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (39)  
الحلقة (351)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (44)

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة

الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد من يوم السبت- والليالي الثلاث  بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل   مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم رجاءنا إنك  ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، الميمونة، ذات الأحكام الشرعية   والقوانين الربانية، وقد انتهى بنا الدرس إلى هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا   نتغنى بها، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان ما فيها، وهذا هو المطلوب منا إزاء كتاب   الله، وليس المطلوب منا أن نقرأه على الموتى في بيوت الهلكى أو على   قبورهم، والله ما شرع هذا الله ولا رسوله، وإنما شرع الله هذا الكتاب ليتلى   في بيوت الله وبيوت المؤمنين، ويتدبر ويفهم مراد الله منه، هذا الكتاب   القرآن الكريم يجب أن يجتمع عليه المؤمنون، وأن يتدارسوه، وأن يفهموا مراد   الله منه، وبذلك يمكنهم أن يعبدوا الله عبادة تزكي أنفسهم وتؤهلهم لولاية   الله عز وجل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:78-89].

عجب  هذا القرآن، عجب والله، وصدق إخوان لنا من الجن لما سمعوه والرسول يصلي  الصبح في بطن نخلة عادوا وقالوا: ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  *  يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا  )[الجن:1-2]، فهيا ندارس هذه الآيات الثلاث: 

قول  ربنا جل ذكره: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )[المائدة:87]،  هذا  النداء نداء من؟ نداء الله. إذاً: الله موجود، وكيف يوجد كلامه وهو  غير  موجود؟ لو تجتمع البشرية كلها فهل ستوجد كلاماً بدون متكلم؟

هذا   الكلام يحوي العلوم والمعارف والحكم والقوانين والشرائع، إذاً: منزله  أعلم  العالمين وأحكم الحاكمين، وكيف لا وهو خالق كل شيء ومليكه؟ فالحمد  لله أن  أصبحنا أهلاً لأن ينادينا رب العالمين، هذه نعمة لا يعرف قدرها أحد  من  المؤمنين الحاضرين أو الغائبين، ملك الملوك جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، من  بيده  الحياة والموت، والإعزاز والإذلال والغنى والفقر، والإيجاد والإعدام  يتفضل  علينا وينادينا، ومن نحن؟ ونادانا بعنوان الإيمان، ما قال: يا بني  آدم، ولا  يا بني هاشم، ولا يا بني تميم، نادانا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )[المائدة:87]، فلبيك اللهم لبيك.                        

سر نداء الله تعالى المؤمنين بعنوان الإيمان
   والسر في ندائه تعالى لنا بعنوان الإيمان يا نبهاء ويا شرفاء، السر  في  ذلك: أن المؤمن بحق حي يسمع النداء ويجيب المنادي، ويفعل ما يأمره به   وينتهي عما نهاه عنه، وذلك لكمال حياته، فمن هنا علمنا بعلم الله أن المؤمن   الحق حي، وليس بميت، والبرهنة أن الله يناديه إما ليأمره بما ينجيه   ويسعده، أو ينهاه عما يشقيه ويخسره، أو يناديه ليبشره فتزداد صالحاته، أو   لينذره فيتحفظ من الوقوع في السيئات والمهلكات، أو يناديه ليعلمه، وهذا   بالاستقراء والتتبع لنداءات الرحمن في كتابه العظيم القرآن الكريم، وقد   جمعناها، وهي تسعون نداءً ألا نداء احتوت على الشريعة الإسلامية بكاملها،   تسعون نداء، وهي تحوي شريعة الإسلام من العقيدة إلى العبادة إلى الآداب،   إلى الأخلاق، إلى الأحكام، في السياسية، في السلم والحرب، في كل الحياة،   وأكثر المؤمنين لا يعرفون عنها شيئاً، تسعون نداء، ودرسناها في ثلاثة أشهر،   ورغبنا المؤمنين والمؤمنات في الحصول عليها والاجتماع عليها في البيوت   والمساجد وأماكن الاستراحة، يجتمعون على نداء يسمعون بآذانهم نداء الله   لهم، فيفهمون ما يريد منهم مولاهم ويطيعونه فيكملون ويسعدون.وذكرنا  أن  هذه النداءات يجب أن تترجم إلى اللغات، وأن يوضع كل كتاب على سرير في  فنادق  العالم الإسلامي، إذا جاء النزيل قبل أن ينام يفتح ذلك الكتاب فيسمع  نداء  ربه إليه، فيبيت قرير العين جذلان فرحاً، وما فعلنا، ومن ثم عرفنا  أن  المؤمن حي، ولذلك يناديه الله عز وجل إما ليأمره بما يكمله ويسعده، أو   لينهاه عما يشقيه ويرديه، أو يبشره بما يزيد في أعماله الخيرية الصالحة،  أو  ينذره ويحذره ليحذر ويتجنب، أو ليعلمه ما هو في حاجة إليه، أما الكافر  فهو  ميت.
والدليل  على موت الكافر: أنه أيام كنا في علياء السماء وتحتنا  أهل الكتاب من يهود  ومجوس ونصارى يعيشون تحت رايتنا وفي ذمتنا آمنين فهل  كنا نأمرهم إذا أهل  هلال رمضان بأن يصبحوا صائمين؟ لا والله، هل نعلمهم بأن  الزكاة قد وجبت  فأخرجوا زكاة أموالكم؟ والله ما نأمرهم، هل نقول لهم: إن  الحج آن أوانه  والمسلمون يتهيئون فحجوا؟ والله ما نأمرهم، لماذا؟ إنهم  أموات غير أحياء  وما يشعرون، حين ننفخ فيهم روح الإيمان ويصرخ صاحبها: أشهد  أن لا إله إلا  الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، هنا قل له: اذهب فاغتسل  فيفرح ويسر ويذهب  ويغتسل، وتقول: هيا لتركع وتسجد فيصلي راكعاً ساجداً،  وأصبح متهيئاً لكل  أمر الله ورسوله، وهو قادر على فعله؛ وذلك لكمال حياته،  وفي القرآن الكريم  يقول الله تعالى لرسوله: ( إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ  )[النمل:80]، وقال تعالى: ( أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ  )[النحل:21].

 وإن قلتم: ها هم يأكلون ويشربون وينكحون؟ قلت: حياة البهائم.                          

النهي عن تحريم الحلال والعدوان على الحرام
  يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، قال لنا ناهياً: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   )[المائدة:87]،  ينهانا ربنا عن تحريم ما أحل لنا، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يحرم طعاماً  أو شراباً أو لباساً أو نكاحاً أباحه الله وأذن فيه،  لا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن يحرم على نفسه أو على غيره ما أحله الله وأذن  فيه وأباحه لعباده  من طعام أو شراب أو لباس أو نكاح، لم؟ لأن الخالق  المولى المالك قال  لعبيده: يا عبيدي! لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحللت لكم، أنا  أعلم بما ينفعكم  ويضركم، فإذا أذنت لكم في شيء فإنه في صالحكم، والله إنه  لنافعكم، وإذا  نهيتكم عن شيء فما نهيتكم عنه إلا لأنه ضار بكم مفسد عليكم  قلوبكم وحياتكم.(لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87] أولاً، ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87] ثانياً، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ )[المائدة:87]،   يا من يطلب حب الله ويبذل جهده وطاقته في الحصول عليه! انتبه: إياك أن   تعتدي وتتجاوز ما حد لك، فإن هذا الاعتداء لا يحب الله أصحابه وأهله، فلهذا   المؤمن لا يعتدي؛ لأن مولاه لا يحب المعتدين، وهو يريد أن يكون من   محبوبيه، هذه وحدها تجعل المؤمن العارف لا يعتدي، لا على أخ من إخوانه، بل   ولا على يهودي في ذمته، ولا يعتدي على ربه بأن يخالفه، فالله يحل وهو  يحرم،  أو يحرم وهو يحل، فهو اعتداء، ولا يعتدي على أحد في ماله ولا في  عرضه ولا  في بدنه ودمه، الاعتداء: مجاوزة الحد، التجاوز للمأذون فيه  المباح إلى ما  هو ممنوع محرم، فسب المؤمن كشتمه، اعتداء عليه، واللفظ عام:  ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا  )[المائدة:87]، لأن الاعتداء ضار لكم، مفسد لحياتكم وقلوبكم. 

وشيء آخر: ما دمتم تطلبون حب الله فاعملوا: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ  )[المائدة:87] من عباده ( الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87]، فلا نتجاوز حداً حده الله ورسوله، لم يأذن لنا في كلمة سوء ننطق بها حتى الموت.

الآن لاحت أنوار الآية الأولى: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87].                          
أمر الله عباده بالأكل من الحلال الطيب

   الآية الثانية: قال: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، مالك الطعام أذن لنا أن نأكل،  والله! لو لم يأذن  لنا ما أكلنا، من مالك الطعام والشراب؟ الله لا إله إلا  هو، فلهذا إذا أردت  أن تأكل خبزاً أو تمراً أول ما تقول: باسم الله، أي:  بإذنه هو أكلت أو  شربت، لو ما أذن والله ما أكلت ولا شربت، وما إن تفرغ من  طعامك وشرابك حتى  تقول: الحمد لله الذي أوجد هذا الرزق وأذن لي فيه  وأعانني عليه وبارك لي  فيه. فالمؤمنون الأحياء البصراء لا يأكلون إلا على  اسم الله، ولا ينهون  طعاماً ولا شراباً إلا على حمد الله تعالى. (وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:88]،  فالله لم يجعل رزقنا ما حرم علينا، ولن يجعلنا رزقنا  خبيثاً مستقذراً، لا  بد أن يكون طيباً، أما النجس المستقذر المستخبث فلا  يحل أكله؛ لأن الله ما  رزقكه، رزقك الحلال الطيب، أما المستقذر المستخبث  من الأطعمة فلا يحل أبداً  لهذه الآية الكريمة، ( حَلالًا  )[المائدة:88] أولاً، لم يرزقك الله حراماً وحاشاه.

ثانياً: أن يكون طيباً، ( طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:88] أي: لذيذاً غير مستقذر ولا مستخبث.

 (وَكُلُوا  )[المائدة:88]، هذا أمر إباحة وإذن لنا والحمد لله، ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ   )[المائدة:88]،  فلا رازق إلا هو، ومن جهل فليذكر الماء النازل من السماء  من أنزله؟  والنابع من الأرض من أنبعه؟ والتراب كيف تحول إلى بر وشعير  وفواكه وخضر؟ هل  حولته يد أبي أم أمي؟ هذا رزق الله.                           


الأمر بالتقوى وبيان حقيقتها ووسيلة تحصيلها
  (وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88]، هذا أمر ثالث: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   )[المائدة:88]،  من يسأل فيقول: كيف نتقي الله؟ بم يتقى الله وهو الجبار  بيده ملكوت  السماوات والأرض؟ كيف يتقى؟ بالأسوار العالية؟ لا تنفع.  بالحصون القوية؟  بالجيوش الجرارة؟ بالسراديب تحت الأرض؟ بالاحتماء بأصحاب  الدولة والسلطان؟  بم يتقى الله عز وجل؟ومعنى تقوى الله: أن يتقى بطشه ونقمته وعذابه وسخطه الذي تعرض له المعتدون. 
(وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ  )[المائدة:88] رباً وإلهاً لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، عرفتموه أن بيده كل شيء وإليه مصير كل شيء. 

وكثيرون   يقولون: ما هناك حاجة إلى أن نعرف بما يتقى الله؟ يقول القائل: اتقوا  الله  فلا يقول واحد: بين لنا كيف نتقي الله؟ لأنهم غير مهتمين ولا حافلين  بهذا،  أما والله لو عرف أحدهم لقال: والله لا تبارح مكانك حتى تبين لنا  كيف نتقي  ربنا.
هل يقول ذلك أحد؟ لأننا نعيش في ظلام منذ ألف سنة وزيادة، من علَّمنا؟ وهل طلبنا العلم؟ 
اسمع   واحفظ وبلغ أمك وامرأتك: يتقى الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله لا بشيء آخر، إن   تعلن الحرب عليه وتخرج عن طاعته وعن طاعة رسوله؛ فقد عرضت نفسك للدمار   والخراب والخسران الأبدي ولا تجد من يشفع لك أبداً، اتقوا الله، خافوه   خوفاً يحملكم على امتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه.
أولاً: اذكر عظمة الله وسلطانه وقدرته على البطش والأخذ فترتعد فرائصك وتخافه، فتقبل على طاعته فتفعل ما أمرك وتترك ما نهاك عنه.
ليس   تقواه إلا بطاعته وطاعة رسوله؛ لأن فعل ما يأمر به، وفعل ما يأمر به  رسوله  يجنبكم المضار والمفاسد والمهالك، ولأن ترك ما أمر الله به ورسوله  وفعل ما  نهيا عنه يعرض العبد للخسران والدمار وفساد القلب وخبث النفس، ولا  شك في  هذا؛ لأنه من سنن الله القائمة في الأرض، أسألكم يا عقلاء: هل  الطعام يشبع؟  هذه السنة باقية إلى يوم القيامة. هل الماء يروي؟ هل الحديد  يقطع؟ هل  النار تحرق؟
هذه  سنن الله هل تتبدل؟ كلا. فكذلك طاعة الله ورسوله  ومعصية الله ورسوله كهذه  السنن لا تتخلف آثارها أبداً، من أطاع الله رسوله  سما وطهر وصفى وتهيأ  للملكوت الأعلى، ومن عصى الله ورسوله وكفر بهما وتمرد  على شرعهما تمزق  وخسر وهلك هلاكاً أبدياً، سنة لا تتبدل، واسمعوا قوله  تعالى: ( فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلًا  )[فاطر:43].

معاشر   المؤمنين! أفرحتموني عندما قلتم: عرفنا بم يتقى الله، بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله.  فهيا نمشي الآن، فتلك -والله- ما هي إلا خطوة أولى؛ لأني أسألك:  تطيع الله  والرسول في أي شيء؟ هل عندك علم بأوامره ونواهيه؟ قال: لا،  إذاً: كيف  تطيعه؟ نعم تهيأت للطاعة، لكن يجب أن تعرف أوامر الله أمراً بعد  آخر، وتعرف  أوامر رسوله كذلك، حتى تفعل ما أمرا به وتعرف ما نهيا عنه،  أي: ما نهى  الله عنه ونهى عنه رسوله نهياً بعد نهي، وإن قيل لك: لا يوجد  في مدينتنا  هذه من يعرف الأوامر والنواهي إلا في جزائر واق الواق؛ فوالله  يجب أن  تسافر، ولا يحل لك البقاء في المدينة التي لا تجد فيها من يعرفك  بأوامر  الله ونواهيه إلا إذا أردت الخسران الأبدي.                           
وجوب تفريغ الأوقات لتحصيل التقوى

   قد تقولون: يا شيخ! نحن مشغولون من أجل القوت في مزارعنا ومصانعنا   وأسواقنا فكيف نعرف هذا؟ وأقول: هذا السؤال باطل.. باطل.. باطل، يجب أن   تفرغ نفسك ساعة في الأربع والعشرين ساعة، كما تسأل عن الدرهم والدينار اسأل   عما أذن الله في فعله، أو عما نهى عنه ولم يأذن به، في كل شئون الحياة،   وإلا فأنت فاسق عن أمر الله خارج عن طاعته.واسمعوا الله يقول من سورة النحل والأنبياء، آيتان في كتابه تعالى، يقول: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   )[النحل:43]،  فكل من كان لا يعلم يجب أن يسأل حتى يعلم، وليس يوماً  واحداً ولا عشرة،  يقرع باب العلماء ويسألهم يومياً: دلوني على ما أمر الله  به، أو على ما نهى  الله عنه، ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  )[النحل:43]، هل بلغ المسلمين هذا وعرفوه؟ ما عرفوه.

والآن   نبكي ونصرخ طول العام في ملتقى العالم الإسلامي في مسجد رسول الله،   الوافدون طول العام يفدون من العرب والعجم، ونحن نقول -وكتبنا للحكام   والمسئولين والعالم بأسره-: لا طريق إلى نجاتنا وخلاصنا من محننا وفتننا   وجهلنا وظلمنا وخبثنا وشرنا وفسادنا إلا طريق واحد، وما استطاع واحد أن   يطبق هذا. 
فإذا  قلنا: كيف؟ نقول: أي مانع أن يطبق هذا المنهج  المحمدي؟ والله ما وجدنا  مانعاً؛ لأنا نقول: إذا دقت الساعة السادسة مساءً  وقف العمل، ورأينا  اليهود والنصارى والملاحدة والعلمانيين يحملون أطفالهم  ونساءهم إلى دور  الرقص ودور السينما والمقاصف والملاهي والملاعب، أسألكم  بالله يا من  تعرفون أوروبا: أليس هذا نظامها؟ 
ونحن  إذا دقت الساعة  السادسة أين نذهب؟ هل نمشي وراءهم ونذهب مذاهبهم وهم كفار  ونحن مؤمنون؟ بل  نذهب نتوضأ وآمر أولادي وزوجتي وأمي بالوضوء، ونحملهم  على السيارة إن بعد  بيت الرب عني ونأتي بهم إلى المسجد، مسجد الحي إن كنا  في المدينة، ومسجد  القرية إن كنا في قرية، حيث لم يبق في الحي رجل ولا  امرأة ولا طفل إلا من  كان مريضاً أو ممرضاً، الكل حضروا ويصلون المغرب كما  نصلي، ويجلسون كما  أنتم جالسون، النساء وراء الستارة، والفحول أمام  المربي المعلم، وليلة آية  من كتاب الله، وليلة حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله  الثابتة الصحيحة، ولا نزال  نعلم ونعمل يومياً، فما تمضي سنة إلا وليس في  القرية جاهل ولا جاهلة، وليس  في الحي من أحياء المؤمنين رجل جاهل ولا  امرأة، من أجل هذه الساعة التي  يجلسون فيها لكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وإذا انتفى  الجهل انتفى الخبث انتفى الظلم انتفى الشر،  زال الحسد ووجدت أهل القرية  كأسرة واحدة، لا تسمع كلمة سوء تقال في فرد من  أفرادهم، ولا تجد من يقول  السوء بينهم، أو يكيد أو يمكر، وهذا مستحيل مع  العلم الرباني.
ما   الذي يكلف المسلمين هذا؟ دقت الساعة السادسة ومالت الشمس إلى الغروب فوقف   العمل، يا صاحب الدكان! أغلق دكانك، يا صاحب المقهى! أغلق مقهاك، يا صاحب   المصنع! يا صاحب العمل! انتهى العمل من صلاة الصبح إلى الآن، هيا بنا إلى   بيوت الله، بيوت الرب جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، نجلس بين يديه نستمطر رحماته   ونتلقى بركات السماء ونتعلم العلم الضروري فنعرف محاب الله ونأتيها،  ونعرف  مكاره الله ونتجنبها ونبتعد عنها، ومن ثم تحققت لنا ولاية الله،  وأصبح أهل  القرية أولياء الله، لو رفعوا أيديهم إلى الله وسألوه أن يزيل  الجبال  لأزالها.                          
مسلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تربية أصحابه

   معشر المستمعين! بلغوا .. بلغوا: لا سبيل إلى النجاة إلا هذا السبيل؛   لأنه منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يجتمع النساء في هذا المسجد   والرجال فيزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، ونسبة من يقرأ ويكتب 1%، وأصبحوا   علماء ربانيين نساء ورجالاً، لا يوجد -والله- لهم نظير على الأرض، هل  فازوا  بشهادات علمية؟ فقط أقبلوا على الله فأسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم له،  ومشوا في  صراطه المستقيم، ولكن جلس لهم رسول الله، والله يقول في منته  عليهم: (  هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي  الأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ   )[الجمعة:2]،  فأيما أهل إقليم أو بلد أو قرية في العالم الإسلامي أرادوا  أن يصبحوا  كأصحاب رسول الله في الطهر والذكاء والصفاء والربانية فالطريق  هو هذا الذي  سلكه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، يجتمعون كل ليلة طول العام،  ليلة آية  كالتي درسناها الآن أو بعضها، وليلة حديثاً بعدها، تنتهي الفوارق  والمذاهب  والعناصر، لا يبقى من يقول: أنا شافعي ولا مالكي ولا إباضي ولا  زيدي، انتهت  الفرق والانقسامات، وهي محرمة: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا   )[آل  عمران:102-103]، من أذن لك أن تقول: أنا مالكي؟ آلله أذن لك بهذا؟  كيف  تقول: أنا زيدي أنا إباضي أنا حنبلي؟ قل: أنا مسلم أسلمت قلبي ووجهي  لربي،  مرني بأمر الله وأمر رسوله أنصاع وأذعن وأعمل، انهني عما نهاني عنه  الله  ورسوله ننتهي؛ لأني عبده أطلب ولايته وكرامته، فهل يتحقق هذا بدون  الاجتماع  على كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟معاشر  المستمعين! هل يبقى  في أذهانكم شيء من هذا؟ لم لا تبلغونه عندما تجلسون  في بيوتكم أو مع  إخوانكم فتقولون: سمعنا في المسجد النبوي كذا وكذا؟
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (4)  
الحلقة (352)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (45)*
* تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ...)

    الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل   القرآن الكريم، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم هذا الأمل لنا إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة، ومع هذه الآية المباركة التي تناولناها بالدرس في   درس سابق، وما استوفيناها وحق لنا ألا نستوفيها لما تحمله من العلم   والحكمة، فهيا نتغنى بها ثلاث مرات، ونحن نتأمل ونتفكر ونتدبر فيما حوته من   العلم والمعرفة، ثم نعيد شرحها مرة أخرى بإذن الله.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا   أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ   وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا   ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا   بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ   دِينِكُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ   دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ   دِينًا فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ   فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[المائدة:3].
هذه   الآية يجب أن يحفظها كل ذي عقل من المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ويصلي بها طول   السنة النوافل والفرائض، هذه الآية نزلت ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم في   عرفات، ولم يعش بعدها إلا نيفاً وثمانين ليلة وقبضه الله.                       
اختصاص الله تعالى بالتحريم لعلمه بما يضر العباد وملكه لهم ولسائر ما خلق

  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ   )[المائدة:3]  من المحرم؟ إنه الله تعالى. فهل يحق لكائن سوى الله أن يحرم  أو يحلل؟  الجواب: لا، لماذا؟ لأن الله هو مالك كل شيء، فما أذن فيه فهو  حلال، وما لم  يأذن فيه فهو حرام، وهل يستطيع أحدنا أن يتصرف في مال غيره  يأخذ ويعطي ما  يشاء؟ مستحيل، فما دام الله جل جلاله هو المالك لكل خلقه،  إذاً: فما أذن  فيه فهو الحلال وما لم يأذن فيه فهو الحرام، فلا يحل ولا  يحرم إلا الله،  والرسول الكريم باسم الله وبعلم الله وإذن الله يحرم أو  يحلل؛ لأنه المسئول  عن البيان والبلاغ، أما غير الله ورسوله فلا ليس من حق أحد أن يحل شيئاً أو يحرم، وكل ما أحل الله وما حرم موجود في كتاب الله وبيانات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا أولاً.
ثانياً:   الله وحده يحلل ويحرم؛ لأنه العليم بمضار ومنافع الأشياء، ونحن قاصروا   العلم، فالعليم الخبير هو الذي يحل شيئاً لما فيه من الفائدة والمصلحة   والمنفعة، ويحرم آخر لما فيه من الضرر والفساد، أليس كذلك؟ إي والله.                           
تحريم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير

يقول تعالى: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ   )[المائدة:3] من هم المخاطبون؟ المؤمنون الذين ناداهم بقوله: ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ )[المائدة:1] هذا  الذي يتلى عليكم:(الْمَيْتَ  ةُ )[المائدة:3] ما مات حتف أنفه بدون تذكية.

(وَالدَّمُ  )[المائدة:3]  معروف، ليس الذي يختلط مع اللحم والعظم، ولكن الدم الذي  يسيل ويؤخذ بالسفح  والطريقة الخاصة بأخذ الدم من الحيوان، كانوا يأكلون  الدماء: يغلونها  فتنتفخ وتيبس ويأكلونها، وفيها من الأمراض ما لا يعلمه  إلا الله. 

(وَلَحْمُ  الْخِنزِيرِ )[المائدة:3]  لحم الخنزير حرام كشحمه كدمه ككله، الخنزير  معروف، حيوان أكثر ما يوجد في  البلاد الباردة، هذا الحيوان علمنا أن فيه  أمراضاً خطيرة عرفها الأطباء  الآن وكشفوا عنها، ولكن ما حرمه الله إلا لأن  فيه الضرر والخطر على عباده.
وسبب   ذلك: أنه يعيش على القاذورات، يأكل الجيف، لو يجد فأراً ميتاً يفرح به،   ويأكل الأوساخ، فمن هنا كان لحمه فيه جراثيم قاتلة، حرمه الله لعلمه بما   فيه من الضرر. 
وهنا  لطيفة ما ننساها: أنه ديوث الحيوانات، فالجمل  عندنا إذا جاء آخر يريد أن  ينازعه في أنثاه قاتله، حتى الكلب، والقط ما  يرضى أن تمس أنثاه، وهذا  الخنزير يأتي بالآخرين يقول لهم: افجروا بها،  فالذين يأكلون لحمه ينتقل  إليهم هذا المرض مرض الدياثة، ويصبح الرجل لا  يبالي بامرأته تغني أو ترقص  أو يصاحبها فلان ويسافر معها حيث شاء والعياذ  بالله، وخطره على البلاد  الحارة عجيب، فلهذا يأكله من في البلاد الباردة.                          
تحريم ما ذبح لغير الله تعالى

  (وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ   )[المائدة:3]،  أهل يهل: رفع صوته، ومنه الهلال، أهل بالعمرة: إذا قال:  لبيك اللهم عمرة،  فالذي ذبح لغير الله وسمي عليه اسم غير اسم الله حرام  كالميتة والدم ولحم  الخنزير.ولا نغفل عما عليه إخواننا أولئك الذين يذبحون لسيدي عبد القادر ، وسيدي البدوي ، وسيدي العيدروس ، وسيدي إبراهيم، وسيدي الحسين ، وسيدتنا فاطمة ، حتى ولو لم يقولوا: باسمك يا فاطمة أو يا حسين ، فالدافع الباطني نية الذبح لذلك المخلوق، بدليل أنه يقول: هذه شاة سيدي عبد القادر ، هذا العجل عجل سيدي البدوي   ، وقد رأينا ذلك بأعيننا، وقد رأينا بأعيننا من يغرس حديقة شجر زيتون   ويقول: هذه الزيتونة لسيدي فلان، يغرس نخلاً ويقول: هذه النخلة لسيدي فلان،   يشتري قطيعاً من الغنم في آخر الشتاء، فإذا كان الربيع يقول: هذه شاة  سيدي  فلان، ليرعاها ويحميها ويحرسها، فهذا من هذا. 
(وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ   )[المائدة:3]،  فلا حل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يذبح لغير الله عز وجل، قد يقول  قائل: ها نحن  نذبح للضيفان؟! فالضيفان أمرنا رسول الله بإكرامهم: ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه )،   لم اشتريت هذه الشاة؟ قال: عندنا ضيوف الليلة، اشتريناها لنطعمهم، فهذا   مأذون به وجائز، لكن الممنوع أنك تتقرب إلى ذلك الميت لتحصل على الخيرات   والبركات بواسطته، فتعبده كما يعبد الله جل جلاله بذكره والتوسل إليه   بالذبح والنذر إلى غير ذلك.

وإن  شككتم فإني أحلف لكم بالله: والذي  نفسي بيده! ما جاز لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن  يسمي شاة أو بقرة أو نخلة أو شجرة  لغير الله ويقول: هذا لسيدي فلان، ولا  تنفعه صلاته ولا صيامه إذا فعل، فقد  قال تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الزمر:65] يا رسولنا ( لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[الزمر:65] ما معنى أشركت؟ أشركت غير الله في عبادة الله، جعلت له عبادة كما هي لله. 
(وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ   )[المائدة:3]،كان  المشركون يذبحون لهبل واللات والعزى ومناة والحجارة  التي ينصبونها، وجاء  الإسلام فحرم الذبح لغير الله حتى لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، والله ما  أجاز عالم عرف الأصول أن تقول: هذه شاة لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتذبح، وإنها لشرك ومحنة كبيرة، أهنت رسول الله  وجعلت له الشاة التي يتقرب  بها إلى الله! 

فالرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ما هو في حاجة أبداً إلى  أن تصوم عنه أو أن تتصدق عنه  أو تحج عنه؛ لأن حسنات الأمة كلها له مثلها،  ما له إلا أن تحبه وتطيعه  وتصلي وتسلم عليه، أما أن تتصدق عليه أو تصوم فقد  جعلته كسائر الناس، شككت  في درجته المرفوعة ومقامه السامي عند الله.                          
ما يدخل في الميتة من المحرمات
   فهذه الأربعة المحرمات وردت في عدة سور: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ   )[المائدة:3]،  والستة الباقية داخلة فيها؛ في الميتة، فالمنخنقة ميتة،  والمنخنقة: التي  تدخل رأسها بين شجرتين أو كذا وتختنق، انخنقت فهي منخنقة،  أو يربطها صاحبها  بحبل في عنقها فتحاول أن تمشي بعيداً وتجذب فتختنق، وإن  فرضنا أن رجلاً  خنق شاة فهذا غير واقع لأن الله سماها المنخنقة، لو كانت  تخنق لقلنا:  والمخنوقة، لكن ما هناك من يخنق الشاة، المنخنقة هي التي  تختنق بنفسها. والموقوذة   التي ترمى وتوقذ بحجرة أو بعصا أو برصاصة فتسقط ميتة، والمتردية: التي   تردت من مكان عال، من السطح فوقعت في الأرض، أو من أعلى الجبل، أو طلعت فوق   شجرة وهبطت منها فاندقت عنقها وماتت، هذه الموقوذة، والنطيحة: التي  تنطحها  أختها نطحة فيغمى عليها وتموت.
  وما أكل السبع، السبع هنا: الذئب  والثعالب والضباع وسائر الحيوانات التي  تأكل، فالتي يأكلها السبع أيضاً  جيفة ميتة، كل هذا داخل تحت الميتة.
 وقوله تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:3]  استثناء، فالمنخنقة إذا أدركت الحياة فيها مستقرة وذكيتها  فلا بأس،  المتردية التي سقطت من السطح فوجدتها حية فذبحتها فلا بأس،  النطيحة التي  نطحتها أختها ووجدت فيها الحياة كذلك، والتي أكلها السبع  ووجدت حية حياة  مستقرة اذبحها وكل، وعلامة استقرار الحياة أنك إذا أخذت  تذبحها تنتفض، تضرب  برجليها وتتحرك، فتكون الجراثيم كلها قد خرجت من الدم  حين سال، أما إذا  ماتت فالجراثيم باقية فيها.                          

تحريم المذبوح على الأنصاب
  (وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3] سواء قلت: باسم الله أو قلت: بسيدي عبد القادر   ، ما دامت مذبوحة على ما ينصب، على عظيم أو زعيم أو ولي أو قبر أو كذا،   والنصب: ما ينصب في المدينة دالاً على عظيم من عظماء البلاد، زعيم من   زعمائها، ولي من أوليائها، والأولياء يبنون عليهم القباب ينصبونها عليهم   ليعرف: هذا سيدي فلان! إذ ما كان يمكن أن يدفن الولي عندنا أيام الجهل في   عامة المقبرة، لا بد أن يبرز ويعلم ويظهر ليعرف حتى يستغاث به ويطاف   بضريحه، ويتمسح به، وقد رأينا النساء عاكفات على الضريح، والرجال عاكفين!   فلا إله إلا الله! وهم يقرءون القرآن لكن على الموتى، أما على الأحياء فلا.أحببت   أن أقول: الحمد لله؛ الآن صحونا لعوامل كثيرة، منها: تقارب العالم   الإسلامي، ووجود الكتاب والطباعة بسرعة والإذاعات، وإذاعة القرآن وحدها   كافية، إذاعة القرآن أنا سميتها لما طالبت بها: إذاعة الإسلام، يجب أن تفتح   الإذاعة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، وإياك أن تفتح إذاعة غيرها، تتعلم فيها   الكتاب والحكمة، وكم تفقه عليها من النساء، عجائز أصبحن عالمات! والآن هذه   الإذاعة تصل إلى المسلمين في الشرق والغرب بلغة العرب البينة الفصيحة.
قال تعالى: ( وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ   )[المائدة:3]،  هل تقولون: ما ذبح على الأصنام فقط؟ كان يذبحون على  الأصنام حول الكعبة،  ويلطخون الكعبة بالدماء، لكن الشيطان هو هو، هل تغير  نظامه وسلوكه؟ لما عرف  أننا لا نعبد الأصنام جاءنا بفكرة جديدة، ما هي؟  التوسل بالأولياء رحمهم  الله، بالذبح لهم والنذر لهم، تمر المرأة تقول: يا  سيدي فلان! إذا تزوجت  ابنتي، أو إذا غلبت فلاناً في المحكمة فسنذبح لك  شاة! تمر بالضريح هكذا  وتنادي، والرجال والنساء سواء، والعلماء يقولون:  ماذا في ذلك؟ فهو حسب  النية، لكن الله عز وجل أضاء البلاد الإسلامية بنور  العلم الآن.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام)

  وقوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ   )[المائدة:3]:  الأزلام: جمع زَلمَ أو زُلمَ، وأهل الشام يقولون: يا زلمة،  والزَلمَ  والزُلم واحد: عود من خشب، هذا العود أصله كان من الرماح أو  السهام، مصنوع  صناعة خاصة، ليس فيه حديد أسفله، ولا فيه ريش، لأن السهم  يجعلون فيه ريشاً  حتى يقوى ويصل إلى الحيوان الذي يرمونه به أو الإنسان،  هذه العيدان التي  كانت سهاماً قدمت وأصبحت لا تصلح، فماذا يصنعون بها؟  يأتي رجل من الكهنة أو  السحرة أو مدعي الغيب ويجمع ثلاثة عيدان، يكتب على  أحدها: أمرني ربي،  والثاني: نهاني ربي، والثالث غفل ما عليه أي كتابة،  وكان يجلس عند الكعبة،  فتأتي تقول: يا شيخ! أريد أن أتزوج امرأة من مصر،  ولا أدري هل فيها خير أم  لا؟ فدلني، فيجيل الأزلام في الكيس، ثم يخرج  واحداً، فإذا وجد فيه: أمرني  ربي يقول: تزوج، الخير كله في هذه الزوجة،  وإذا جاء العود الذي فيه نهاني  قال: لا خير لك فيها، وإذا جاء العود  الخالي الغفل يعيد إجالتها، يخلطها  مرة ثانية ويخرج. (وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا   )[المائدة:3]  أي: أن تطلبوا ما قسم الله لكم من طريق هذه العيدان، هذه  كانت في مكة،  وكانت في بلاد العرب لها ناس خاصون، والإسلام لا يسمح بهذا،  إذاً: جاء  الشيطان بأعجب من هذا: 

أولاً:  ما يعرف بخط الرمل، في باريس تجد  الرجل جالساً والرمل أمامه في شوارع  باريس، وأنت تريد أن تسافر أو تتزوج أو  تطلب كذا، فيضرب لك القصد، ويكذب  عليك ويقول لك: افعل أو لا تفعل، ثم  يقول: هات ألف فرانك!
كذلك تأتي إلى الرجل والمسبحة في يده، فيرسلها، فإذا جاءت أزواجاً قال: افعل، وحط بيضة أو ريالاً! 
وكذلك   قراءة الكف، هذه واحدة أخرى، يقرأ في الكف ما يعرف بالعرافة، وكذلك قراءة   الفنجان، وهذه كلها من وضع إبليس، وهو الذي يسوق إليها البشرية الغافلة؛   لتأتي بالشرك الحرام من أجل أن يعيشوا، وعندنا يسمونها الكزانة والشوافة   كذلك.
فهذا كله يدخل تحت قوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ  )[المائدة:3]، كله خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، ( ذَلِكُمْ  )[المائدة:3]الذي سمعتم من أكل المحرمات، ومن الاستقسام بالأزلام، كله ( فِسْقٌ  )[المائدة:3]، أي: خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، ومن خرج عن طاعة الله ورسوله هلك.

(وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأَزْلامِ  )[المائدة:3] بالقرعة، بالشوافة، بالكف، بالمصحف، كل ذلك.                          
الاستخارة الوسيلة المشروعة المغنية عن الاستقسام

   فإن قلت: إذاً: وماذا نصنع يا شيخ إذا منعتمونا من هذا ونحن في حيرة،   نريد أن نتزوج، نريد أن نسافر، فكيف نصنع؟ الجواب: هذا الحبيب صلى الله   عليه وسلم سن لنا صلاة الاستخارة، إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر وأراد أن يأتيه وهو   لا يدري أفي صالحه أم في غير صالحه؛ فليصل ركعتين لله عز وجل، ويحسن   أداءهما، ثم يقول: اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من   فضلك العظيم، فإنك لا يملكه إلا أنت، إن كنت تعلم أن في زواجي في سفري في   كذا خيراً لي في ديني ودنياي، وفي عاقبة أمري فاقدره لي ويسره وأعني عليه،   وإن كنت تعلم أن في هذا شراً لي أو عدم الخير فاصرفني عنه واصرفه عني.   وكررها مرتين أو ثلاثاً أو أسبوعاً، فلقد استخرت الله مرة شهرين في قضية،   كل يوم مرة! فاقرع باب الرحمن عز وجل، أما أن تذهب إلى المشعوذين والدجالين   وأولياء الشيطان، وتعتمد على ما يقولونه لك فهذا حرمه الله عز وجل، عليك   بذي الجلال والإكرام، اطرح بين يديه وابك، والذي يحصل لك والله خير لك،  حين  تستخيره أي: تطلب الخيرة منه، فالذي يتم لك عملاً أو تركاً والله لهو   الخير الذي اختاره الله لك، وكن مطمئناً.أردت  أن تتزوج فلانة وما تدري  ما العاقبة فاستخر الله عز وجل يومين أو ثلاثة  أو أسبوعاً وأنت تتردد عليه  تعالى وتسأله، فإذا خطبت وقالوا: باسم الله  مرحباً، وزوجوك فقد اختارها  الله لك، فإذا قالوا: لا، ما نستطيع، فهذا  معناه: أن الله صرفك عنها لما  فيها من الشر لك.
وبعض  العوام يقول: نرى في المنا! لا منام ولا رؤيا  ولا هاتف يهتف بك، انتبه،  اقرع باب الله واسأله، وتردد كما قلنا، ما هي  بمرة أو مرتين، ثم الذي يقع  فعلاً أو تركاً هو الذي اختاره الله لك، وافرح  به واحمد الله تعالى عليه.                           
وقت نزول قوله تعالى: (اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً)

ثم قال تعالى: ( الْيَوْمَ  )[المائدة:3] وهذا في حج سنة عشر هجرية، ( الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ  )[المائدة:3]، في السنة التاسعة حج أبو بكر رضي الله عنه بالمسلمين، أنابه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إشعاراً بأنه ينوبه في حكم المسلمين وإدارة مملكتهم، وبعث بـعلي وغير علي   أن يؤذنوا في الحج، في مكة في منى في عرفات: أن لا يحجن بعد العام مشرك،   ولا يطوفن بالبيت عريان؛ لأن الفتح كان في سنة ثمان فأصبحت مكة داراً   للإسلام، فالرسول ما أذن الله له أن يحج فيشاهد النساء يطفن عاريات بالبيت،   أو يشاهد المشركين يتجولون في مكة ومنى وعرفات وهم نجس، وقد كانوا يطوفون   عراة؛ تقول الطائفة: اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله، وما بدا منه فلا أحله، وتضع   يدها على فرجها، والمشرك كذلك، يقولون: لا يصح أن تطوف بالبيت إلا بثياب   حلال فقط، أو تستعير من الحمس والأشراف، أما ثوب أذنبت فيه فما تطوف فيه،   ويطوفون عراة! إذاً: فالرسول لم يأذن له ربه في أن يحج هذا العام والدولة للإسلام، ولكن المشركون في كل عرفات ومنى، فكان إعلام الرسول لعلي وغيره: ( ألا لا يطوفن بالبيت عريان، ولا يحجن بعد العام مشرك )،   وفي السنة العاشرة خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليحج بالمسلمين، ولا   تسأل عن عددهم، ومن يتأخر والبلاد كلها نور، فلما كان في عرفات نزلت هذه   الآية: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   )[المائدة:3]،  ما ينزل بعد ذلك حلال ولا حرام، انتهى كل شيء، عشر سنين  والقواعد تنزل:  الحلال، الحرام، الآداب، الأخلاق، الأموال، السياسة،  الحياة كلها في عشر  سنين حواها القرآن الكريم، واليوم ما بقي شيء: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ  )[المائدة:3].                          
حرمة الابتداع في الدين وجواز ما كان من المصالح المرسلة

    فلهذا من أراد أن يزيد سنة في الإسلام أو فريضة فليضرب رأسه على   الحائط، الله يقول: أكملت، وأنت تقول: ما زال ناقصاً، نزيد فيه شيئاً!   ولهذا كل بدعة حرام، وكل بدعة ضلالة، المبتدع كأنه ينتقد الشرع أنه يحتاج   إلى زيادة، والله يعلن أنه أكمله، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )، فقط لنا المصالح المرسلة، فتلك العوام يسمونها بدع حسنة، ليست من باب الابتداع. على   سبيل المثال: المحراب، ما كان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  محراب  في الجدار، أليس كذلك؟ القبلة معروفة، لكن لما دخل الناس في دين  الله  أفواجاً كان الإنسان يدخل المسجد ما يعرف القبلة، فماذا يصنع؟ يسأل:  أين  القبلة؟ فجعلوا طاقة في الجدار تسمى المحراب، كل من دخل المسجد عرف  القبلة،  سواء كان في الشرق أو الغرب. 
وكذلك المنارة، حيث كان يؤذن على سطح المسجد، فاتخذت المنارات ليسمع أهل البلاد عامة، فهذه من المصالح المرسلة.
 والقرآن الكريم ما كان منقوط الحروف أبداً، ويفهمونه، فـالحجاج بن يوسف قال: الناس ما يعرفون الحروف، فنقط الباء والتاء والثاء والجيم وكذا، هذه مصالح مرسلة، ليست بدعة في الإسلام وزيادة فيه.
والشاهد عندنا: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا   )[المائدة:3]،  الحمد لله، الحمد لله، رضي الله لنا الإسلام ديناً، لو رضي  لنا اليهودية  أو المجوسية أو النصرانية لقلنا: الحمد لله، ولكن لم يرض  لنا إلا الإسلام،  فقولوا: رضينا بالإسلام ديناً.

قال تعالى: ( الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ   )[المائدة:3]،  بعد أن فتح الله مكة، وأصبحت الوفود تأتي من أنحاء الجزيرة  بالعشرات وهم  يدخلون في الإسلام ما بقي من يفكر في قتال رسول الله  والمؤمنين، فكان  الخطاب: فلا تخشوهم اليوم واخشون أنا، فأنا ربكم وخالقكم،  فمن ثم ارتفعت  راية لا إله إلا الله.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن اضطر في مخمصة غير متجانف لإثم فإن الله غفور رحيم)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[المائدة:3]  أي: جاءته الضرورة وهي المخمصة أو المجاعة أو الجوع الشديد،  ولكن حال كونه  غير مائل إلى إثمه وراض بما حرم الله، الجوع ألجأه إلى أن  يأكل من هذه  الميتة أو هذا الخنزير أو هذا الدم؛ دفعاً لغاية الموت؛ لأنه  إذا مات فلن  يعبد الله، إذاً: أذن الله للمضطر اضطراراً قوياً وهو غير  مائل بطبعه إلى  أن يتلذذ بما حرم الله؛ ولهذا لا يأكل إلا القدر الذي يسد  رمقه، لا يشبع،  بل يأكل القدر الذي يقيم به صلبه ويمشي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (40)  
الحلقة (353)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (46)

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون .. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على   سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز   وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة ومع الثلاث الآيات التي تدارسنا بعضها بالأمس.
وإليكم تلاوتها مرة أخرى، وتأملوا يفتح الله عليكم:
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ   اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   *  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالًا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ   *    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمْ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:87-89].                       
شرف المؤمنين بنداء الإيمان
أولاً:  أعيد إلى أذهان المستمعين والمستمعات أن نداء الله للمؤمنين  بعنوان  الإيمان فيه شرف لهم عظيم، إذ تأهلوا لأن يناديهم الرب تبارك  وتعالى، وهذه  فضيلة الإيمان، لولا إيمانهم الصادق الحق الصحيح ما تأهلوا  لأن يناديهم،  كان سيقول لرسوله: قل لهم، كما قال تعالى: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  )[الأعراف:158]، ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ   )[الكافرون:1]،  أما الله فيتنزه أن ينادي المشركين والهابطين من بني  الناس، ولكن ينادي  الأحياء، فمن هنا عرفنا أن الإيمان الحق بمثابة الروح،  المؤمن حي والكافر  ميت، وبرهنا ودللنا على أن أهل الذمة في ديارنا نحن  -المسلمين- لا نكلفهم  بصيام ولا صلاة ولا جهاد ولا رباط ولا زكاة؛ لأنهم  كالأموات، يوم يحيون  بـ(أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله)  مرهم يفعلوا، وانههم  يتركوا؛ لكمال حياتهم.                          
حادثة نزول قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ...)
  (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:87]، نادانا هنا ليقول ناهياً مانعاً لنا من أن نحرم ما أحل الله لنا: ( لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[المائدة:87]. ذكروا   أن لهذه الآية سبباً في نزولها، والقرآن ما نزل دفعة واحدة، نزل في خلال   ثلاث وعشرين سنة، بحسب متطلبات الأمة، كلما جد أمر نزل قرآن يبين الحكم   فيه.
وعظ  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم رجاله موعظة رقت لها القلوب، فقام عبد الله بن  مسعود وعثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنهما وآخر، وجاءوا إلى أم المؤمنين عائشة  بنت أبي بكر الصديق ، عائشة  أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، وسألوها  عن قيام الرسول في الليل؟  فقالت: كان يقوم وينام. فقال أحدهم: أما أنا فلا  أنام بعد اليوم، أحيي  الليل كله؛ لأن الرسول مغفور له ما تقدم من ذنبه  وما تأخر، وسألوها عن صيام  الرسول؟ فقالت: كان يصوم ويفطر. فقال أحدهم:  إذاً سأصوم الدهر ولا أفطر.  وسألوها: هل كان يأتي النساء؟ قالت: نعم، فقال  أحدهم: إذاً: أنا لن آتي  النساء أبداً. رغبة منهم في حب الله وولايته،  رغبة منهم في الانقطاع إلى  الله.
وبلغ  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر فقام خطيباً وقال: ( ما بال أقوام يقولون  كذا وكذا؟ إني أصوم وأفطر، وأقوم الليل وأنام، وآتي النساء، فمن رغب عن  سنتي فليس مني )، فسد باب الرهبنة التي يعيش عليها النصارى، يحرمون على  أنفسهم ما أحل الله لهم، ونزلت هذه الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:87]. 
فالنوم   طيب يحتاج إليه الآدمي فكيف تحرمه على نفسك؟ وإتيان النساء مشروع وفيه   خير، ومما أباح الله وأذن فيه ورغب فيه، فكيف تحرمه أنت على نفسك؟ والصيام   ضده الإفطار، فالإفطار يقوي البدن ويزيد في طاقته لينهض بتكاليف الله   ومستلزمات هذه الحياة، فكيف تحرم الإفطار لتصوم أبداً؟ 
وقال لهم: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  بينت لكم أن الذي يحرم أو يحلل بدون الله اعتدى على الله،  فمن الذي له  الحق أن يحرم أو يبيح؟ إنه المالك العالم بمصائر الأمور، أما  الجاهل الذي  لا يملك فكيف يحرم أو يحلل، بأي حق؟ 
(وَلا تَعْتَدُوا   )[المائدة:87]،  والاعتداء: مجاوزة الحد، قد يكون بينك وبين أخيك بسبه أو  شتمه أو انتهاك  عرضه أو أخذ ماله، قد يكون بينك وبين نفسك تلزمها بصيام  الدهر أو بقيام  الليل بدون نوم أو بحرمانها من النساء وإنجاب البنين  والبنات، هذا اعتداء  على نفسك، واعتداء على الله؛ لأن الله هو المشرع  لحكمته وعلمه ورحمته، فلا  يصح لآدمي أن يحلل أو يحرم، وإنما الذي يحرم  ويحلل هو الله عز وجل، أولاً:  لأنه المالك، ثانياً: لأنه العليم بالمنافع  والمضار، ثالثاً: لأنه رحيم  بأوليائه وعباده، فلا يحرم عليهم طيبات  ينتفعون بها.                          
أمر المؤمنين بأكل الحلال الطيب وتقوى الله تعالى
  ثم قال لهم ولنا: ( وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:88] حال كونه ( حَلالًا طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:88]، فليس الحرام برزق ولا تقل: هذا رزق رزقنيه الله وهو جيفة أو مال مغصوب أو مال ربا.ثانياً:   أن يكون طيباً غير مستخبث ولا مستقذر؛ لأنه يسبب مرضك وانحطاط قوتك، فلا   بد أن يكون المطعوم والمأكول أولاً مما أذن الله به، والله لم يأذن في مال   الربا ولا في مال التلصص ولا السرقة ولا الخيانة أبداً، ولا مال  المؤمنين،  فما أذن فيه لا بد أن يكون مما أحل الله، ثانياً: أن يكون طيباً  ليس  بمستقذر ولا مستخبث بحيث تشمئز منه النفس أو يسبب مرضاً للإنسان، هذه  مظاهر  ربوبية الله ورحمته بعباده.
ثم قال لنا: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   )[المائدة:88]،  أي: خافوه، نتقي الله بأي شيء؟ يتقى الله عز وجل بطاعته  وطاعة رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في الأوامر والنواهي، فيما أمر الله بفعله  أو قوله أو  اعتقاده، وفيما نهى الله عن اعتقاده أو قوله أو عمله، ومن هنا  وجب على كل  مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يعرف أوامر الله بالضبط، ونواهيه كذلك، وإلا  فلن يستطيع أن  يتقي الله، لا يمكن أن تتحقق تقوى الله للعبد وهو ما عرف  أوامره ولا  نواهيه، ومن هنا قلنا: طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة،  وليس شرطاً أن  يكون هناك قرطاس وقلم، وإنما تسأل بلسانك وتطبق بجوارحك  يوماً بعد يوم؛  لقول الله تعالى: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  )[النحل:43]، فكل من كان لا يعلم أوامر الله أو نواهيه يجب عليه أن يسأل العلماء.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الأيمان ...)
لما  عرف أولئك الأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم وقد حلف أحدهم أن لا يأتي النساء   وآخر أن لا ينام وثالث أن لا يأكل، وارتبكوا ماذا يصنعون في أيمانهم التي   حلفوها؛ فرج الله عنهم وأنزل الآية الثانية فبين فيها كيف الخروج من   اليمين، وهذا عام لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة، اسمع ما قال تعالى: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  )[المائدة:89]، يجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يحفظ هذه الآية، هذه مادة من قانون الحياة ودستور دخول الجنة: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ  )[المائدة:89]، بماذا؟ ( بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  )[المائدة:89]، والأيمان: جمع يمين. 
أنواع اليمين وأحكامها
  وهنا الأيمان خمس ممكن أن نحصيها ونحفظها، لو كانت تتعلق بالتجارة  والبيع  لحفظت، لكن هذه علمية ربانية لا يحفظها إلا ولي الله، فكونوا أولياء   الله، وليقل أحدكم: لن أبرح مكاني حتى أعرفها.أولاً:  لغو اليمين، أن  يحلف أحدنا على شيء يظنه كذا فيتبين أنه خلاف ما ظن، يا  فلان! ناولني عشرة  ريالات. فيقول: والله ما عندي يا شيخ الآن معتقداً ذلك،  ثم أدخل يده في  جيبه فوجد عشرة ريالات، فهل يؤاخذ على هذه اليمين؟
أو  قيل له: أين  إبراهيم؟! فقال: والله! إنه في المنزل؛ لأنه تركه في المنزل،  وتبين أنه في  السوق أو في المسجد، فهذه لغو يمين لا إثم فيها ولا كفارة.
الثانية:   أن يجري على لسانك ما لا تقصد به اليمين، كأن يقال لك: نحن في أي ساعة؟   فتقول: في الساعة السابعة والله، أو هل جاء فلان؟ فتقول: بلى والله جاء،   يجري على لسانه الحلف وهو لا يقصده ولا يريده، تعود الحلف فأصبح يجري على   لسانه ولا يقصده، هذه أيضاً لغو يمين، ولا إثم فيها ولا كفارة عليها، إذ   الكفارة لمحو الإثم، فما دام لا إثم فلا كفارة، فهاتان يمينان من لغو   اليمين: 
الأولى: أن يحلف على الشيء يظنه كذا فيتبين خلافه.
والثانية: أن يجري على لسانه الحلف وهو لا يقصده ولا يريده. 
ويمينان   تجب فيهما الكفارة، الأولى: أن يقول: والله! لا أمشي معك، أو: والله! لا   أعطيك بعد اليوم درهماً ولم يقل: إن شاء الله، فهذا نسي الله بالمرة، نسي   أن الذي يعطي أو يمنع هو الله، وأن ما يريده الله فسيكون، فكان المفروض أن   نقول: والله! لا أصاحبك بعد اليوم إلا أن يشاء الله، فالذي يحلف ألا يفعل   أو يحلف أن يفعل ثم يحنث تجب عليه الكفارة.
هذه الصيغة الأولى: أن يقول: والله! لا أكلمك بعد اليوم، كما قال الصحابي: والله! لا آتي النساء بعد اليوم .
الصيغة   الثانية: أن يقول: والله! لتفعلن كذا يلزمك، ولم يقل: إن شاء الله، فلما   نسي مشيئة الله، وغفل عن قدرة الله وأنه لا يقع في الكون إلا ما أراد الله   تلطخت نفسه بالإثم لنسيانه الله، فبم يزال هذا؟ بمادة معينة وضعها الحليم   العليم، فهاتان يمينان تجب فيهما الكفارة؛ لأن فيهما الإثم، ما سبب  الإثم؟  أنك تقول: والله لأفعلن ونسيت أن تقول: إلا أن يشاء الله، وإذا لم  يشأ الله  فهل ستفعل أنت؟ أنت لا تتحرك إلا بإذن الله.
أو أن تقول لآخر: والله لتفعلن كذا. وهل أنت تقدر على أن تلزمه وتجبره إذا لم يشأ الله؟ هاتان اليمينان فيهما كفارة. 
اليمين   الخامسة تسمى باليمين الغموس، من: غمسه ويغمسه في الماء، أو غمس رأسه في   الطين، اليمين الغموس: هي التي تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ثم في جهنم، تغمسه   أولاً في أوضار وأوساخ الذنوب والآثام، وبذلك يستحق دار البوار ودار النار،   وأعيذكم بالله أن تحلفوها، اليمين الغموس فسرها الحبيب صلى الله عليه  وسلم  بأن يحلف أحدنا كاذباً ليأخذ مال أخيه أو ليمزق عرضه أو ينال دمه،  وهي  اليمين التي يتعمدها الحالف وهو يعلم أنه كاذب ليتوصل إلى تحقيق غرض  من  أغراضه الهابطة. 
هذه  اليمين الغموس اختلف أهل العلم: هل فيها كفارة؟  فمالك وجماعات قالوا: هذه  لا تكفر بشيء أبداً لا بالصيام ولا بالعتق، لا  تكفر إلا بالتوبة النصوح  وإرجاع الحق لأهله، يأتي ويقول: يا فلان! حلفت  كاذباً لآخذ من مالك، وأتوب  إلى الله فخذ مالك الذي أخذت منك، ومع هذا  فالأحسن أن يضيف إلى التوبة  الكفارة لتطمئن نفسه.                          
كفارة اليمين
الآن مع الكفارة، ماذا قال مولانا عز وجل؟ قال: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  )[المائدة:89]، وفي آية أخرى: ( وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  )[البقرة:225]، أي: التعمد، ( فَكَفَّارَتُهُ  )[المائدة:89]، أي: ذلك الحنث، ( إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ   )[المائدة:89]،  المساكين جمع: مسكين، من أذلته الحاجة ومسكنته من  الفقراء، كل مسكين يعطيه  كيلو ونصفاً من الأرز، وإن أعطى كيلو جرام يجزيه؛  لأنهم اختلفوا في المد  النبوي هل يقدر بمدين أو المد هو المد، فالاحتياط  أن تعطي لكل مسكين كيلو  ونصفاً من دقيق إن كنت من أهل الدقيق أو أرز إن  كنت من أهل الأرز، أو من  العنب اليابس بحسب قوتك وأهلك، ( مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ   )[المائدة:89]،  لا تعطيه الأرز الياباني الذي يساوي الكيلو منه عشرة  ريالات، بل الوسط،  والدقيق أنواع أيضاً، هناك دقيق بعشرة ريالات، ودقيق  بخمسة، فالوسطية ولا  تكلف نفسك ما لا تطيق، ( مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ  )[المائدة:89]، أي: زوجتك وأولادك ومن إليهم.(أَوْ  )[المائدة:89]للتخيير، ( أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ   )[المائدة:89]،  طاقية أو عمامة وثوب يكفي؛ لأن المصلي لا يصلي ورأسه  عريان، لا بد -إذاً-  من شيء يضعه على رأسه، والثوب لا بد أن يستره، هذا  القدر الذي تصح به  الصلاة هو الذي تكسو به مؤمناً، تشتري له ثوباً وعمامة  أو غترة يغطي رأسه،  عشرة نفر تكسوهم لله تعالى؛ لتمحو ذلك الإثم العالق  بالنفس يوم نسيت الله  وأنه الفعال لما يريد ونسبت القدرة لك ألا تفعل أو  تفعل.                          
خبر انقطاع الوحي لترك رسول الله الاستثناء
   وأذكركم بأن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم أدبه الله في هذا، بعث قريش   رجالاتهم ليتصلوا باليهود وعلمائهم في المدينة ويسألوهم أسئلة يوجهونها   للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال علماء اليهود لوفد قريش: سلوه عن ثلاثة   أشياء، فإن أجاب عنها كلها فما هو بنبي، وإن لم يجب عنها فما هو بنبي، وإن   أجاب عن البعض وترك البعض فهو نبي فروا رأيكم فيه، وبالفعل رجع الوفد إلى   مكة والرسول ما زال بمكة قالوا: تعال الآن نمتحنك: أخبرنا عن فتية في   الزمان الماضي كانوا في كذا وكذا ما حالهم وما شأنهم، وأخبرنا عن ملك مَلَك   الشرق والغرب وما حاله وما شأنه، وأخبرنا عن الروح ما هي؟ فقال لهم: غداً   أجيبكم، ونسي أن يقول: إن شاء الله؛ لأنه بشر، فتأخر الوحي فلم ينزل  جبريل  اليوم الأول والثاني والثالث وهو يتطلع صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبلغ  خمسة عشر  يوماً وإذا بـأم جميل العوراء امرأة أبي لهب تغني في الشوارع  وترقص: مذمماً أبينا     ودينه قلينا.تغني فرحة، قالوا: الآن انفضح، فما عنده علم، ما هو بنبي، وكرب رسول الله وحزن وبكى، وبعد نهاية نصف شهر جاء جبريل بسورة الضحى: ( وَالضُّحَى  )[الضحى:1]، من الذي يحلف؟ ( وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى  )[الضحى:2]، من الذي يحلف؟ الله. ( مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى  )[الضحى:3]، إبطال لمزاعم أم جميل أنه قلاه ربه وتركه، ( مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى   *  وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنَ الأُولَى  )[الضحى:3-4]، فإن كربت اليوم وحزنت لهذا فالآخرة خير لك، ( وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى  )[الضحى:5]، ثم بين له تلك المواقف: ( أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى  )[الضحى:6]؟ بلى. ( وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى  )[الضحى:7]، قبل أربعين سنة ما كان يعرف الله ولا الطريق إليه، ( وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَى  )[الضحى:8]، إذاً: ( فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ   *  وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلا تَنْهَرْ   *  وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ )[الضحى:9-11]، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.
ثم نزلت سورة الكهف: ( نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى  )[الكهف:13]، إلى آخر السياق في كذا آية، ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُوا عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا  )[الكهف:83]، فقص عليهم قصة ذي القرنين من أولها إلى آخرها، وقال تعالى في سورة الإسراء: ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا   )[الإسراء:85]،  فعرف اليهود أنه رسول الله، وعرف المشركون أنه رسول الله،  ولكن حملهم  العناد وحب الدنيا والشهوات على أن يواصلوا كفرهم وعنادهم،  وإلا فقد لاح  الحق وتجلت حقائقه.
ونزل قول الله تعالى له: ( وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا   *  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ   )[الكهف:23-24]،  إلا أن تقول: إن شاء الله، فمن ثم ما قال الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم  يوماً: سأفعل كذا، سأعطي كذا إلا قال: إن شاء الله، ما قال  في شيء مستقبل  إلا قال: إن شاء الله، غداً -إن شاء الله- نسافر، دائماً:  إن شاء الله.
ومن   غريب أحوال عوامنا أن أحدهم يقول: إن شاء الله في الماضي: إن شاء الله   تغديت، ويقال له: سافرت؟ فيقول: الحمد لله إن شاء الله! ويكفي أنك جئت،   فـ(إن شاء الله) لا تقلها في الماضي، تقولها في المستقبل، لأصلين العشاء إن   شاء الله الليلة، أما أن تقول: صلينا المغرب إن شاء الله فلا، فلو ما شاء   الله لما صليت.                          
حرص الإسلام على تحرير الرقاب
(فَكَفَّارَتُهُ  )[المائدة:89] تعرفون التكفير أم لا؟ تغطية الإثم ومسحه وإزالته، فكفارة من حلف حانثاً ( إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ   )[المائدة:89]،  في الزمان الأول كانت الرقاب متوافرة، الرجل عنده خمسة  عبيد وعشرة كما  عندهم الإبل والبقر، في العالم بأسره؛ لأن البشر كان يغزو  بعضهم بعضاً  ويأسر بعضهم بعضاً ويباعون في الأسواق، فلما جاءت رحمة الله  للأرض بهذا  الدين وهذا النبي فتح الله الباب لتحرير العبيد، فالذي حلف  وحنث يعتق رقبة،  الذي ظاهر من امرأته يعتق رقبة، الذي قتل مؤمناً خطأً  يعتق رقبة، الذي  أراد أن يكون من أولياء الله فليحرر، وهكذا فتح باب  التحرير على مصراعيه.وهنا قال: ( أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ   )[المائدة:89]،  إن شئت أطعمت أو كسوت أو أعتقت كل ذلك جائز، اللهم إلا في  حال العجز عن  واحدة من الثلاث فيتعين حينئذٍ الصيام، فصيام ثلاثة أيام  متتالية متتابعة  أو متفرقة كله جائز، أنت وحالك، تصوم ثلاثة أيام، تمتنع  عن الطعام والشراب  والنكاح من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس؛ لتمحو الإثم  الذي علق بنفسك؛ لأنك  حلفت أن تفعل وأنت عاجز، أو ألا تفعل وأنت عاجز،  ونسيت أن الله هو على كل  شيء قدير، ولم تقل: إلا أن يشاء الله، تلطخت بإثم  كفارته ما وضع الله عز  وجل.   
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآية
اسمعوا الآية: ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ   )[المائدة:89]، بماذا؟ ( بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ )[المائدة:89]،  وإذا حصل ( فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ  مَا تُطْعِمُونَ )[المائدة:89]، فهمنا أن ( مِنْ أَوْسَطِ )[المائدة:89]  يعني: ما هو بالعالي ولا الهابط، بل الوسط.(أَوْ  كِسْوَتُهُمْ )[المائدة:89]،  عرفنا الكسوة، ولكن المرأة كيف تكسوها؟ لا  بد من غطاء رأسها وخمار تتخمر  به والجلباب الطويل، أكثر من كسوة الرجل،  الرجل طاقية أو عمامة وثوب فقط،  والمرأة لا بد لها من خمار تتخمر به إذا  خرجت.
(فَمَنْ  لَمْ يَجِدْ )[المائدة:89]، فماذا يصنع؟ ( فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ  )[المائدة:89]، قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ )[المائدة:89] الذي سمعتم ( كَفَّارَةُ  أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ )[المائدة:89] وحنثتم أيضاً.
(وَاحْفَظُوا  أَيْمَانَكُمْ )[المائدة:89]،  ويدل هذا على معنيين: الأول: حلفت الليلة  ووجبت الكفارة فلا تنس يمينك، ما  دمت حنثت فعجل بتكفير هذا الإثم ولا تنس  يمينك.
ثانياً:  ( وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ )[المائدة:89]،  لا تكثروا من الحلف، شحوا  بها وابخلوا بها حتى لا تقعوا في الإثم. ولا  تعترض على الشيخ بأنه دائماً  يقول: والله كذا. بعض الطلبة قالوا: هذا الشيخ  يحلف بالله ويكثر من  اليمين، قلنا لهم: نحن نحلف على أن هذا كلام الله أو  كلام رسوله، على أن  هذا أباحه الله أو منعه، ونحن أسوتنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، كان  يحلف في أخباره: أما والله لكذا وكذا. 
(كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ )[المائدة:89]،  أي: كهذا التبيين يبين  لكم آياته الحاملة للأحكام والشرائع والآداب  والقوانين والعبادات، وما  زال تعالى يبين لنا، واقرأ التسعين نداء لتشاهد  أحكام الله عز وجل.
والعلة  في ذلك يقول: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ )[المائدة:89]،  هذه (لعل)  الإعدادية: ليعدكم بذلك لشكره؛ لأن من حلف وقال: إن شاء الله  فقد شكر الله  عز وجل، ومن حلف ولم يقل: إن شاء الله ثم كفر عن يمينه فقد  شكر الله عز  وجل، ومن أعتق رقبة في سبيل الله كفارة فقد شكر الله، ومن تصدق  بطعام فقد  شكر الله، ومن كسا عارياً فقد شكر الله، وهكذا هذه العبادات  كلها هي شكر  الله عز وجل، هكذا يعدكم لتصبحوا من الشاكرين.                          
ذكر الله وشكره وعبادته سر الحياة
   معاشر المستمعين! لو قام أحدكم وسأل أهل المنطق والفلسفة وعلوم النفس   والاجتماع والسياسة وقال: أطرح هذا السؤال على منتدى أمريكا وإيطاليا: ما   هو سر هذه الحياة؟ ما علة هذا الوجود؟ والله ما عرفوا؛ لأنهم أموات غير   أحياء، وكيف يعرفونها؟! وهل الميت يعرف؟ لا يعرف، كيف -يا شيخ- وهؤلاء   دكاترة في علم النفس، في علم الكواكب، في الذرة، كيف تقول ذلك؟ والله!   إنهم لجهلة أموات حتى يعرفوا ربهم خالقهم ومدبر حياتهم، ثم يخضعوا له   ويذلوا ويحبوه ويرغبوا فيما عنده، أما وهم جاهلون بخالقهم فهل يقال: فيهم   أحياء؟ هؤلاء أموات.
والآن  تعودون بها إلى دياركم أنكم عرفتم سر هذه  الحياة، لم خلق الله الجنة؟ لم  خلق الله النار؟ لم خلق الله السماوات؟ لم  خلق الله الجبال؟ لم خلق  الحيوانات؟ لم خلق الآدميين؟ والجواب واحد: أراد  أن يذكر ويشكر فأوجد هذا  الكون ليسمع ذكره من أفواه عباده ويرى شكره في  أعمالهم، ما أراد بالخلق  زوجة ولا ولداً ولا منصباً ولا وجاهة ولا سلطاناً،  هو غني عن هذه  المخلوقات وهو خالقها، إذاً: ما السر في خلقها؟ السر أن  يذكر ويشكر فقط،  فلهذا من عاش على ذكر الله وشكره تحققت ولايته وأصبح من  أهل دار السلام  بما لا جدال فيه، ومن أعرض عن ذكر الله ونسيه وكفر بشكره  على آلائه ونعمه  فهو هالك مع الهالكين، وخاسر خسراناً أبدياً.
فانظر: حيث بين الله تعالى لنا هذه الأحكام ثم قال: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   )[المائدة:89]،  يا معاشر المستمعين! إذا أكلتم فاشكروا الله، إذا شربتم  فاشكروا الله، إذا  صليتم فاشكروا الله، بل ادعوا الله أن يعينكم على ذكره  وشكره، الرسول يقول  لحبيبه: ( يا معاذ ! والله إني لأحبك، لا تدعن أن تقول  دبر كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ).                           
تعريف بالشرك وبيان بعض صوره
  وقد سمعتم ما قال لقمان لولده: ( يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   )[لقمان:13]،  وأنا أعرف موقناً أن من بين الحاضرين عوام وطلبة علم ما  جلسوا هذه  المجالس، فلا يعرفون الشرك ما هو، فسأضع أيديكم على نقاط: الحلف  بغير الله  شرك، الذي يقول: وحق النبي، ورأس سيدي فلان، ورأسك يا فلان  أشرك بالله عز  وجل.وهذا  رسول الله يقول: ( من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك )،  ما معنى: أشرك؟ أوجد  عظيماً من الخلق وأعطاه عظمة الرب وحلف به، ومن هو  الأعظم والأكبر: الله  أم غيره؟ الله أكبر، فكيف ترفع مخلوقاً وتحلف به  تقرنه مع الله؟ 
وأنبه  الذين يجري على لسانهم الحلف بدون قصد: والله  لا نفعل، والنبي، وحق سيدي  كذا، هؤلاء كفارة ذنبهم لما يقع في الحلف أن  يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فإذا  قلت: والنبي فقل: لا إله إلا الله تمحوها،  أخبر بهذا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، لما شاهد المؤمنين الجدد هذا آمن  منذ أسبوع وهذا منذ سنة  يحلفون كما كانوا يحلفون في الجاهلية، فقال لهم: ( من حلف باللات فليقل: لا  إله إلا الله )، تغسلها على الفور.
فالحلف  بغير الله شرك في عظمة الله، سويت مخلوقاً من مخلوقات الله بالله، على  المنبر يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ألا إن الله ينهاكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم،  فمن كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت )، قالها على المنبر.
فلن   يسمع الله منا بعد اليوم الحلف بالأم ولا بالرأس ولا بالكعبة ولا بالنبي   ولا بالمصحف أبداً، ومن جرى على لسانه فليقل: لا إله إلا الله يمحها.
ثانياً:  الذي يذبحون للأولياء في نذور على أضرحتهم، أو يقول: هذه لسيدي عبد القادر  أو لسيدي مبروك  أو لسيدي فلان، هذا النذر لغير الله شرك في عبادة الله،  فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن ينذر لغير ربه، النذر لله أن نقول: لك يا رب  علي أن أصوم هذا  الأسبوع إن فرجت كربي، لك علي يا رب أن أتصدق بألف في هذه  الليلة إن فعلت  بي كذا وكذا، هذا بينك وبين الله، أما أن تقول: يا سيدي  مبروك ويا سيدي  فلان لميت تدعوه وتتكلم معه فهذا -والله- لأن يذبح العبد  خير من أن يقوله،  يحاد الله ويعتدي على شرعه ودينه.
أما  الدعاء فكأن يقف أمام الضريح: يا سيدي .. يا فلان .. يا فلان، هذا من أفضع  أنواع الشرك، والله لو تقف أمام علي بن أبي طالب أو عمر بن الخطاب أو رسول  الله وتدعو ألف سنة والله ما أجابك، ولا عرف عنك!
فكل من ينادي ميتاً: يا سيدي فلان! المدد أو الغوث أو كذا؛ فقد أشرك في عبادة ربه غيره ولا ذنب أعظم من هذا الذنب.
والله   نسأل أن يتوب علينا قبل موتنا، من تاب تاب الله عليه، أما من مات يشرك   بالله فلا نجاة له من النار، وإليكم بيان الله، يقول تعالى لرسوله: (   وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ   أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[الزمر:65]، ويقول تعالى: (   إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ   ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا   بَعِيدًا  )[النساء:116]،  فكيف نفتح أعيننا  أمام المخلوقات وننسى خالقها؟! ولكن الجهل هو الذي ساقنا  إلى هذا، فهيا  نعود إلى قال الله وقال رسوله لننجو من هذه الفتن.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                          
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (41)  
الحلقة (354)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (47)*
*تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه ...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛   رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية المباركة الميمونة ومع هذه الآيات الأربع:
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ   وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *    إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ   *    وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا فَإِنْ   تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ    )[المائدة:90-92].
هيا نتدارس هذه الآيات، معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! من الذي نادانا بعنوان الإيمان فقال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:90]؟  الله. وهل يوجد تحت السماء من قال: أنا الذي ناديتكم؟  إذاً: فالله موجود،  والله متكلم، والله عليم، والله حكيم، والله رحيم،  فقولوا آمنا بالله.
ينادينا بعنوان الإيمان: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:90]، أي: بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً، يا من آمنتم بالله وبرسوله ولقائه، أيها الأحياء! اعلموا ( إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ   )[المائدة:90]،  نادانا وهو مولانا وهو ربنا وإلهنا الذي لا إله لنا غيره،  وهو الذي يكلؤنا  بالليل والنهار، وهو الذي إليه مصيرنا، وهو الذي نفزع  إليه في حاجاتنا،  ينادينا بعنوان الإيمان؛ لأننا مؤمنون والحمد لله، فيقول  لنا: ( إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ   )[المائدة:90]،  هذا تعليم منه لنا؛ إذ سبق أن علمنا أن الله لا ينادينا  إلا ليأمرنا بما  فيه سعادتنا وكمالنا، أو لينهانا عما فيه خسراننا  وشقاؤنا، أو ليبشرنا بما  يزيد في إيماننا وصالح أعمالنا، أو لينذرنا  ويحذرنا مما فيه هلاكنا  وخسراننا، أو ليعلمنا، فهذا النداء ليعلمنا، كأنما  قال: اعلموا أنما الخمر  والميسر.                       
معنى الخمر
  (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ))[المائدة:90]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، قل  يا ربنا نسمع، مر نطع، هذا هو استعدادنا، قال تعالى: ((  إِنَّمَا  الْخَمْرُ ))[المائدة:90]، ما الخمر هذه؟ لفظ الخمر شاع في الشرق  والغرب  وعلم بالضرورة، كل ما خامر العقل وغطاه وأصبح الإنسان يقول ما لا  يفهم  ويهذي في كلامه هو خمر، سواء كان لبناً أو عسلاً، كل ما خامر العقل  وغطاه  كالخمار على وجه المرأة يغطيه، كل ما خامر العقل وغطاه، سواء كان من  أي  نوع من الشراب أو الطعام فهو خمر محرم. لماذا يا ربنا تحرم الخمر؟! الجواب:  وهبتكم عقولكم لتعرفوا ما يضركم  وينفعكم، فتفسدون عقولكم تحدياً لنا وعدم  رضاً بما أعطيناكم لتضلوا  وتنتكسوا في مفاسد الحياة، كيف يتم هذا من  العبد؟  الخمر: كل ما خامر العقل وغطاه وستره فأصبح صاحبه يقول ما لا يفهم  ويتحرك  ويعمل بما لا يقصد ولا يريد؛ لأن عقله فسد بما صب عليه من إفساد،  هذه  الخمر، وسواء كانت من التمر أو من الزبيب أو من العنب أو من أي مادة،  عمر  هنا على المنبر بين هذا، فكل ما خامر العقل وغشيه وغطاه وأصبح صاحبه  لا  يميز ولا يفهم، أو يخلط ويخبط، مرة يقول كذا ومرة يقول كذا؛ فهذا هو  الخمرة  التي حرمها الله عز وجل.                          
معنى الميسر
وبعد  الخمر الميسر، والمراد من الميسر: ما كان من أنواع اللعب من أجل  الدينار  والدرهم، وهو ما يعرف بالقمار، وأندية القمار عالمية اليوم في  بلاد الكفر،  وأنواع الآلات -سواء كانت عظاماً أو كانت تمراً أو كانت حديداً  أو خشباً-  تلك الآلات التي يستعملونها في الميسر كلها ميسر وكلها حرام. وكان   العرب مبتلين بالخمر والميسر؛ لفراغهم، فلما أراد الله هدايتهم حرم عليهم   كل ما من شأنه أن يقعد بهم عن السمو والكمال والارتفاع، وما حرمه على  العرب  حرمه على العجم، حرمه على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، سواء كانوا عجماً أو  عرباً، في  الأولين أو الآخرين؛ إذ الكل عبيده وهو مولاهم لا يريد لهم إلا  ما يسعدهم  ويكملهم، فحرم عليهم الخمر والميسر.
معاشر  المستمعين! عرفتم الميسر:  آلة يلعبون بها هذا يضع ريالاً وهذا ريالين،  وأيهما يفوز يأخذ المال، مأخوذ  من اليسر، لأنه ما عرق ولا تعب بل يشطح  بيديه وعقله ويأخذ الفائدة.
وشاع   في المغرب كلمة الديمنو، ولعلها فرنسية، وشاع كلمة الكيرم في المدينة،   وكلمة العيدان أو ما يسمونها، كل هذه الألعاب دخلت تحت لفظ الميسر الجامع   لها، عرف هذا رسول الله وأصحابه، فلا يستثنى لعبة من اللعب أبداً، حتى ولو   كانت بدون ثمن، فالله ما علل بالثمن، بل علل بشيء آخر.
فهل  عرف  المؤمنون والمؤمنات الميسر؟ ما هو الميسر هذا؟ كل لعبة باليد أو  بالرجل أو  بالعقل من أجل الحصول على دينار أو درهم وأنت جالس فهو -والله-  الميسر، ومن  قال: نلعب الشطرنج بدون مقابل قلنا له: فالله عز وجل ما حرمه  لأجل  المقابل، حرمه لأجل أنه يثير العداوة بينك وبين أخيك؛ ولأنه يلهيك عن  ذكر  الله.                          
معنى الأنصاب
  قال تعالى: (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ))[المائدة:90]، لبيك اللهم  لبيك، ((  إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ ))[المائدة:90]،  جمع نصب:  ما ينصب، سواء هيكل إنسان أو حيوان أو طير أو دجاجة، الأنصاب:  ما ينصب من  هياكل، المشركون كانوا يعبدونها ويتقربون إليها ويستشفعون بها  لله عز وجل؛  لضلالهم، فحرم الإسلام الأنصاب فلا يحل شراؤها ولا بيعها ولا  صنعها، والآن  اتخذت في بعض بلاد الجهل والظلم والفسق بعنوان التذكار،  فيوضع للزعيم أو  للرئيس أو للسلطان صنم منصوب في حديقة أو في أي مكان  ويقولون: هذا للذكرى،  وقد حرم الله هذا، ولا يحل أبداً للمؤمنين أن  يفعلوه. حتى تلك التماثيل التي تباع في الأسواق بعنوان لهو البنين أو  البنات، أو  لعب البنين والبنات، الصورة التي تزيد على الشبر ويكون لها شعر  وعينان  زرقاوان وهي في صورة بنت أو امرأة والله! لا يحل صنعها ولا بيعها  ولا  استيرادها، وهي من الأنصاب. إنما أذن الشارع للبنات والبنين في السنة  الأولى والثانية والثالثة باللعب  مما كان شبراً من عيدان أو خيوط، أما  صورة كأنها امرأة بين يدي ابنتك فهذا  صنم ونصب ولا يجوز أن يوجد في بيت  مؤمن، ولا يحل صنعه ولا بيعه ولا شراؤه،  ومن قال: لم؟ قلت: إن الله حرم  الأنصاب فقال عز من قائل: (( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا  الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ  الشَّيْطَانِ  ))[المائدة:90]. فهل عرفنا الأنصاب؟ ما ينصب من تمثال  للتذكار ولغيره، أو للتعظيم والتبجيل،  وما يصنع الآن بشعار لعب الأطفال،  فما كان له هيكل كامرأة، كفتاة بالعينين  والشعر وطوله ذراع لا يحل أبداً  أن يوجد في بيت مؤمن ولا مؤمنة، لعب  الأطفال التي أذن فيها رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ما كانت تزيد عن  الشبر، وكانت من عيدان وتلف عليها خرقة  وتقول: هذه عروس، وكانت في بيت عائشة ، أما هذه الأنصاب والأصنام فلا تحل  أبداً.                          
معنى الأزلام
   (( وَالأَزْلامُ ))[المائدة:90] جمع زلم، الأزلام: عبارة  عن عيدان،  كانوا في الجاهلية يستقسمون بها، والأصل أنهم كانوا يرمون بها  السهام،  وحين تصبح غير صالحة يجمعها الرجل في خريطة أو كيس، ويجلس في زاوية   الكعبة، ومن أراد أن يعرف مستقبله يأتي إليه، أراد أن يسافر إلى الشام   للتجارة يقول له: اضرب لي الأزلام؛ حتى أعرف سفري أفيه ربح أو فيه خسران،   فيجيلها في الخريطة ويخرج عوداً منها مكتوباً عليه: أمرني أو نهاني، كل عود   مكتوب عليه أمرني أو نهاني، فإذا أجالها وخلطها وخرج العود ينظر: فإذا  كان  فيه (أمرني) يقول: امش، واصل سفرك أنت رابح، وإذا جاء العود (نهاني)  يقول:  لا خير لك في هذا السفر. والذي يريد أن يتزوج كذلك، والذي يريد أن  يطلق،  مقابل ثمن يعطيه، يريدون أن يطلعوا على الغيب بهذه الطريقة  الإبليسية، فقال  تعالى فيما حرم في أول السورة: (( وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا   بِالأَزْلامِ ))[المائدة:3].  وحل محل هذا ما يعرف بقرعة الأنبياء بين  المسلمين في عصر جهلهم، ومثله ما  يعرف بخط الرمل، يضع رملاً بين يديه ويخط  عليه ويقول: تزوج أو طلق، وعند  النساء يعرف أيضاً بالجزانة، امرأة كاهنة  خاصة بهذه المهمة، ويستعملون حتى  المسبحة، يجيل حباتها هل تأتي بالفرد أو  بالزوج، وهذا نفس الاستقسام  بالأزلام، كل هذا محرم بهذه الآية الكريمة،  ومنه أيضاً التفاؤل، خرج على  سيارته فسمع صوتاً ما هو بصالح فرجع، تطير  بالصوت هذا وعدل، وقراءة الكف  أيضاً، وكذلك القراءة في الفنجان.  المهم:  أن القرآن الكريم يذكر مسألة ولا يعدد كل ما هو واقع، ومن يقرؤه  ويحفظه  يستدل بواحدة على مائة، فكل ما كان يدعى فيه غلم الغيب ويظهر تحدياً  لله  واعتداءً على حقه فهو من هذا، الله ستر الغيب لأجلنا وأنت تريد أن  تطلع  عليه! وهنا مثل حسي: لو أن شخصاً ستر شيئاً تحت ثوبه، هل يجوز لك أن تأتي  وتطلع  عليه وتكشفه؟ أليس هذا محرماً عليك؟ فالله عز وجل -وهو علام الغيوب-  غيب  عنا أموراً فلا نطلع عليها أبداً، ما يجري غداً والله لا يعرفه أحد،  فلم  تأتي أنت وتحاول أن تكشف هذا وتعرفه؟ مع أن معرفته لن تصح ولن تكون،  وإنما  هو التدجيل والكذب وأخذ أموال الناس بالباطل.  وأيضاً يجب ترك ذلك  حياءً من الله، ما دام الله قد ستر هذا وجعله غيباً  فكيف أحاول أن أكشفه  وأن أعرفه؟! هذا سوء أدب مع الله، بل ظلم واعتداء.                           
معنى قوله تعالى: (رجس من عمل الشيطان)
 (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ  )[المائدة:90]، هذه أربعة، كلها ( رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، أولاً: ( رِجْسٌ  )[المائدة:90]، بمعنى: خبث، نتن، عفونة، فساد، شر.وهي ثانياً ( مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، هو الذي يدعو إليها ويزينها ويحسنها ويحمل الآدميين على فعلها، فهل يرضى مؤمن أن يعمل عمل الشيطان؟ 
نحن نلعن الشيطان ونستعيذ بالله طول حياتنا منه، فكيف نعمل عمله ونأتيه وأنا أعلم أنه هو الذي دعاني إليه؟! الله نهاني وهو يدعوني، ( رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ   )[المائدة:90]،  لأن الشيطان يريد إفساد الآدميين، لا يريد أن يسلم مؤمن  وينجو من عذاب  الله؛ لأنه وأولاده وذريته وأعوانه أهل خلود في النار، فلا  يريدون أن ينجو  إنسان ولا جان من عذاب الله، فهم يضعون هذه الشباك ليوقعوا  فيها الآدميين  ليفسقوا عن أمر الله ويخرجوا عن طاعته فيلعنهم كما لعن  الشياطين.
فهيا نتلوا الآية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:90]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ  )[المائدة:90]، ما لها؟ ( رِجْسٌ   )[المائدة:90]،  كلمة (رِجس) تجعل المؤمن لا يقدم عليها، هي وسخ، قذر، ما  الرجس؟ أليس  الإثم والوسخ؟ الرجس: اسم يخبث النفس، الرجس وسخ يفسد العقل،  يفسد البدن،  ثانياً: ( مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، كيف أعمل عمل الشيطان وأنا ألعنه كل يوم؟ 
معنى قوله تعالى: (فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون)
 وأخيراً يقول تعالى: ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  )[المائدة:90]، هذا أمر الله، فبناءً على ما علمتم أنه رجس ومن عمل الشيطان؛ إذاً: ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  )[المائدة:90]، ما معنى: اجتنبوه؟ أعطه جنبك لا تلتفت إليه ولا تنظر إليه، اتركوه. وإن قلت: لم يا رب؟ قال: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   )[المائدة:90]،  أي: من أجل أن تفلحوا، والفلاح ما هو؟ النجاة من دخول  النار، ثم دخول  الجنة دار الأبرار، هذه -والله- هي النجاة، هذا هو الفلاح،  هذا هو الفوز،  دلوني على مؤمن أو مؤمنة يعرف هذا كما عرفته أنا الآن  وعرفتموه أنتم معي،  ثم يقدم على واحد من هذه الأربعة؟ والله ما كان، إلا  إذا كان إيمانه  مهزوزاً، ما هو بأصلي ثابت، بل شاك، ما استقر الإيمان  بالله ولا بلقائه في  نفسه.                          
مراحل تحريم الخمر
     كان عمر  رضي الله عنه يقول: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً.  لأن الخمر ما  حرمت في يوم واحد، حرمت بالتدريج في عدة آيات في البقرة وفي  سورة النساء،  لما حرمت في هذه السورة قال عمر : انتهينا يا ربنا.. انتهينا  يا ربنا.. انتهينا يا ربنا.سأل بعض المؤمنين رسول الله عن الخمر والميسر؟ فأجاب الله بنفسه: (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ  كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  )[البقرة:219]  حيث يصنعون الخمر ويبيعونها، فانكمش كثيرون من المؤمنين  لهذه الآية، وبقي  آخرون يشربون ويلعبون؛ لأن الصيغة ما هي بصيغة تحرم.
ثم  استضاف أحد  الصحابة جماعة وسقاهم الخمر، وحضرت الصلاة فقام يصلي بهم وهم  سكارى، فبعدما  تغدوا وشربوا أقاموا الصلاة، فقالوا الباطل والمنكر، فنزلت  آية النساء: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ )[النساء:43]،   فأصبح لا يشربها مؤمن في أوقات الصلاة، يشربونها بعد العشاء إلى قبل   الفجر، يشربونها بعد صلاة الصبح إلى الظهر، أما الأوقات التي هي قريبة من   الصلاة فما يشربون فيها؛ لقوله تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ ([النساء:43] والحال أنكم ( سُكَارَى  )[النساء:43]، حتى يزول ذلك الإغفاء وتعرفوا ما تقولون.
فاضطرب  المسلمون أكثر، فـعمر أصبح يصيح: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً،  فنزلت هذه الآية: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ  وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )[المائدة:90]، فقالوا: انتهينا.                           
إيجاز تعريف الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام
يا معشر المستمعين والمستمعات! لو سئلتم عن الميسر ما هو فماذا تقولون؟الجواب:   كل لعبة بحديد، بكعاب، بخشب، يجتمع عليها اثنان أو ثلاثة فهي من الميسر،   الآن يسمونها الورق، وكذلك البلوط، قل ما شئت حتى ولو كان اللعب ليس من   ورائه فائدة فقد حرمه الله؛ لأنه يلهي عن ذكر الله وينهى عن الصلاة، ويوجد   عداوة وبغضاء بين اللاعبين وهم المؤمنون. 
وهل  عرفتم الأزلام؟ هي  التي تسمى قرعة النبي، وخط الرمل، وكذلك بالمسبحة،  بالكف، بالكأس، كل هذه  الألوان -والله- داخلة تحت كلمة الأزلام، فلا يحل  لمؤمن أبداً أن يحاول أن  يكشف غيب الله وما هو بقادر عليه. 
وقد  فتح لنا الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم الباب الشرعي، فمن أراد أن يقدم على  أمر زواج أو طلاق أو بناء أو هدم  أو سفر وهو لا يعرف ما عند الله من الغيب  فليصل ركعتين ويسأل الله عز وجل  أن يوفقه لما فيه خيره، هذه هي صلاة  الاستخارة، ما نحن في حاجة إلى كاهن  ولا دجال كدانة ولا خزانة هذا طريقنا  نحن، تريد أن تتزوج وما تدري هل في  زواجك خير أم لا، فاستخر ربك، صل  ركعتين، واخشع لله وقل: اللهم إني أستخيرك  بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك  من فضلك العظيم؛ فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وأنت  علام الغيوب، اللهم إن كنت تعلم  أن في زواجي أو طلاقي أو سفري خيراً فاقدره  لي ويسره لي وأعني عليه، وإن  كنت تعلم أنه لا خير لي فيه فاصرفه عني  واصرفني عنه. ثم امش في عملك،  فالذي تفعله هو الذي اختاره الله لك، هذه  أبطل الله بها الأنصاب والأزلام  وكل هذه الحيل الباطلة.
ما  الأنصاب  الذي حرمها الله؟ هي جمع نصب، ما ينصب من تذكار، الآن لا  يعبدونها، ولكنهم  صنعوها كما صنع المشركون، فلهذا لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة  أن يعلق في جدار  غرفته صورة لأبيه أو أمه أو أي إنسان كان، فهذا من  الأنصاب، وأهل الضلال  يجعل تمثال قط أو كلب في سيارته، أو صورة طير أو كلب  وراء السيارة، هذه  يفعله المؤمنون والله يناديهم ويحرم عليهم الأنصاب!
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، وهل بعد هذا تقدم على مثل هذا؟ فهو أولاً: وسخ وإثم، ثانياً: ( مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، فكيف يقوم المؤمن بعمله؟ 
ثم قال تعالى: ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   )[المائدة:90]،  من قال: لا أجتنبه فوالله ما أفلح، فربط فلاحنا باجتناب  هذه المحرمات،  والذي استباح هذه هل يبقى عنده محرم آخر؟ يستبيح كل محرم.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  )[المائدة:91]، لا في الأزلام ولا في الأنصاب، في الخمر والميسر، يريد ماذا؟ ( أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ   )[المائدة:91]،  أن يوقع بين اللاعبين العداوة والبغضاء، فكم تضاربوا  وتقاتلوا، وخاصة إذا  كانوا يلعبون بالمال، يسب ويشتم وبعد ذلك يضربه.  المهم: أن هذه الجلسة بين  اثنين أو ثلاثة للعب -سواء كانت بالفلوس أو  بدونها- هي من عمل الشيطان  ودعوته، وعلل الله تعالى التحريم لنفهم ونفقه،  قال: ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ   )[المائدة:91]،  وكل ما يوجد عداوة بين مسلمين أو بغضاء بين مؤمنين فهو  -والله*- حرام إلى  يوم القيامة؛ إذ لا يحل أن يعيش المؤمنون متعادين أو  متباغضين، يجب أن  يعيشوا متحابين متعاونين، فكل ما من شأنه أن يحدث  العداوة والبغضاء فهو  حرام، حتى ولو كان كلاماً، هل يجوز أن تقول كلمة  توجد بها عداوة بين الناس؟  حرام لا يحل هذا، هي فتنة أوقدت نارها.فالله  عز وجل وهو ولي المؤمنين  حرم عليهم هذا؛ من أجل أن يبقوا متحابين  متعاونين، لم يأذن لهم بهذا؛ حتى  لا يصبحوا أعداء لبعضهم؛ لأنهم يحملون  راية لا إله إلا الله، فإذا تعادوا  وتباغضوا نزلوا وهبطوا.
(إِنَّمَا  يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ  )[المائدة:91]،   أتعرفون أن خير أعمالنا وأزكاها عند مليكنا وأعظمها أجراً هو ذكر الله؟   أما تعلمون أن ذكر الله كقوت للقلوب والأرواح، ما تركه أحد إلا هلك،   فالشيطان يريد أن يجلس المؤمنون على طاولة اللعب ساعتين وثلاث لا يذكرون   الله، ولو ذكروه لقاموا، قد تدوم الجلسة في بعض الأماكن الساعة والساعات لا   يذكر فيها الله، فهل يجوز لمؤمن أن يقضي ساعات غير نائم وهو لا يذكر الله   عز وجل وهو مخلوق للذكر؟ علة خلقنا ووجودنا أن نذكر الله.
(وَيَصُدَّكُمْ   )[المائدة:91]  يصرفكم عن شيئين عظيمين: الأول: ذكر الله الذي لا يفارقنا  أبداً. والثاني:  الصلاة التي تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر، وقد رأينا وسمعنا،  فهل اللاعبين حين  يؤذن الأذان يقومون يصلون؟ لا يصلون.
وأخيراً يقول الجبار المعز المذل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء، يقول: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  )[المائدة:91]، ما إن نزلت حتى قال عمر في غير شعور: انتهينا يا ربنا.. انتهينا يا ربنا. فهذا أبلغ من كلمة: انتهوا، ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ   )[المائدة:91]  أم لا؟ من يتحدى ويقول: لن ننتهي ويبقي الكيرم في بيته  يعبث به؟ إن  المؤمنين في الشرق أو الغرب لو اجتمعوا على دراسة هذه الآية  وحفظوها وفهموا  معناها، فلا أشك أن هذه الأباطيل لن توجد بينهم ولن يقدم  عليها أحد، وأكثر  الذين وقعوا فيها وتورطوا ما عرفوا هذا، أو تلقوا فتاوى  تائهة ضائعة من  أهل الجهل وقالوا: ماذا في ذلك ما دام بدون فلوس ولا مال!  فهل الله عز وجل  حرمها لأجل الفلوس؟ أما قال: ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  )[المائدة:91].
وأخيراً: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  )[المائدة:91]، انتهينا يا ربنا، وإن كنا ما لعبنا طول حياتنا، لكن نقول: انتهينا يا ربنا.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا ...)   
  ويقول تعالى بعد هذا: ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا  )[المائدة:92]، ماذا نحذر؟ نحذر المعصية، ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  )[المائدة:92]، وقد حرم الله هذه المحرمات، وبلغ هذا رسول الله، ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا   )[المائدة:92]،  ماذا نحذر؟ المعصية لله والرسول، المخالفة لأمر الله  والرسول ونهي الله  والرسول، فقوله تعالى: (واحذروا) تهديد، لو قالها عسكري  أو سلطان لارتعدت  الفرائص، ولكن قالها الجبار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.(وَاحْذَر  ُوا  )[المائدة:92] أن تعودوا لمثل ما حرم عليكم ونهيتم عنه وبين لكم علة ذلك وسبب ذلك النهي. ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ  )[المائدة:92]، أعرضتم، قلتم: ما نسمع هذا الكلام، ما نترك شيئاً عشنا عليه، ما نترك ما كانا نفعله، ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ  )[المائدة:92]، وقد بلغ، وأنتم الآن إن توليتم فاعلموا أننا نيابة عن رسول الله بلغناكم، وبعد ذلك أمركم إلى الله العظيم! 
(فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ   )[المائدة:92]،  وقد أدى ما عليه، قد بلغ وبلغكم وعرفتم، وحينئذٍ يترك  الأمر للرب جل  جلاله، هو الذي يبطش بالظلمة والفاسقين والمجرمين في الدنيا  وفي الآخرة.   
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
وأخيراً أعيد تلاوة هاتين الآيتين: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:90]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، قل يا رب، (  إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ  وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ  عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )[المائدة:90]، وإن قلت: لماذا يا  رب هذا؟ قال: ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ  الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ )[المائدة:91]،  أي: في لعبهما، ( وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ )[المائدة:91]، انتهينا يا ربنا، قالها عمر  بأعلى صوته: انتهينا يا ربنا. ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا  الرَّسُولَ )[المائدة:92] في كل أمر أمركم به ونهي نهاكم عنه، إذ لا يأمر  إلا بما يسعد ولا ينهى إلا عما يشقي ويردي والواقع شاهد، ( وَاحْذَرُوا  )[المائدة:92] المخالفة، احذروا المعصية، فإن أبيتم فقد بلغ رسول الله، (  أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ )[المائدة:92].والله تعالى أسأل إذا كان بيننا من يتعاطى من هذه المحرمات الأربع أن ينجيه منها وأن يذهبها من قلبه، وأن يصرف نفسه من الآن. 
وبلغوا أنتم إخوانكم، من سمع هدى أو خيراً فليبلغه، احذروا الصور في البيوت فإنها من الأنصاب.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (42)  
الحلقة (455)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (48)*

*مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
                  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله  من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
معشر   الأبناء والإخوان المستمعين والمؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في   مثل هذه الليلة والليالي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل إن شاء الرحمن لنا   ذلك؛ رجاء أن نظفر ونفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة،  الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات  الأربع، وإن كنا قد درسنا بعضها فيما سبق، إليكم  تلاوتها فتدبروا معانيها،  وتذكروا ما سبق أن علمتم وما تعلمون. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ   وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *    إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ   *    وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا فَإِنْ   تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ     *   لَيْسَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا   طَعِمُوا إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ   اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ   الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:90-93].
هذا   نداء من نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان، وتضمن أحكام خلاصة ما نقوله قبل أن   نشرع في شرح الآيات في الكتاب، فقد علمنا أن الله ما نادانا بعنوان  الإيمان  إلا لأننا أحياء، نسمع ونبصر، ونقدر على أن نفعل ونترك، وعلة ذلك  وسره  الإيمان الحق، الإيمان الصحيح بمثابة الروح، فمن عدم الإيمان كمن عدم   الروح، ومن فقد روحه هل يسمع إذا ناديته، هل يفهم إذا فهمته؟ هل يطيعك   فيأخذ أو يعطي؟ 
نادانا  تعالى بقوله: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )[المائدة:90]، ليعلمنا  وليأمرنا وينهانا، فقال: ( إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ  وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ )[المائدة:90]، فيها سخط الله عز وجل، هذه الأربعة نجس  وسخط لله.                       
تعريف الخمر والميسر والحث على اجتنابهما
                       والخمر: كل ما خامر العقل وغطاه وستره فأصبح صاحبه  يهذي ويقول ما لا  يعرف، سواء كانت من التمر أو الزبيب أو العنب أو غير  ذلك، كل ما خامر العقل  وغطاه وستره فأصبح المرء يقول ما لا يعلم هذا هو  الخمر، ولا عبرة بمادة  اشتقاقها، فالتمر والعنب من أطيب الفواكه، لكن لما  يستعملونهما للخمر  يصبحان خمراً.وأما  الميسر: فكل الألعاب التي يتعاطاها الناس في الشرق  والغرب في المقاهي  والملاهي، على اختلاف أسمائها وأنواعها، هي ميسر، وسمي  ميسراً من اليسر؛  لأن اللاعبين لا يتكلفون جهداً ولا طاقة، وقد يربح أحدهم  الآلاف وهو جالس؛  فلهذا سموه بالميسر، ولنعلم أن الذين يقولون: ما دمنا لا  نعلب على مال  وإنما للتسلية وقتل الوقت وما إلى ذلك؛ هذا الكلام باطل،  فالميسر وأنواع  اللعب -سواء كانت بالمال أو كانت بغيره- محرمة بهذه الآية  الكريمة، وحاشاه  تعالى أن يأذن لعباده في اللعب، وما خلقهم ليلعبوا، أما  قال تعالى: ( وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  )[الذاريات:56]، فهل يعبد الله باللعب؟
فالميسر   قل ما شئت مما يلعب به الناس، في المدينة يسمونه: الكيرم، في المغرب   يسمونه: الديمنو أو كذا.. وكلها ألعاب محرمة، والتحريم تسمعونه عندما   تقرءون: (  إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ  وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ  اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ   )[المائدة:91]،  ومن يدعي أنه في حاجة إلى ترويح نفسه فيرقص ويسرح ويدعي  فهذا كله كلام  باطل، اقرأ كتاب الله، اذكر الله والدار الآخرة، قف على  الموتى في مقابرهم  تعد إليك روحك وحياتك، جالس الطالحين وتذاكر معهم، أما  هذه التي يزعمون  أنها تنفس عن الروح؛ فهي -والله- خطأ وكذب وباطل، ولا  تزيدهم إلا كروباً  وهموماً.
قال تعالى: ( مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، هو الذي يزين ويحسن ويدفع المرء إلى أن يعمل هذا الباطل، ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   )[المائدة:90]،  ما معنى: اجتنبوه؟ ابتعدوا عنه جانباً لا تقبلوا عليه ولا  تستقبلوه؛ رجاء  أن تفلحوا، وما الفلاح؟ هو الفوز، أفلح: فاز، والفوز بينه  تعالى بقوله: (  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ  الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ  زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَقَدْ فَازَ   )[آل عمران:185]، فالفوز إذا سمعته في كتاب الله فمعناه: النجاة من النار  ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار، هذا هو الفوز، هذا هو الفلاح.                           
حرص الشيطان على إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بين المؤمنين
                      ثم قال تعالى وقوله الحق: ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ   )[المائدة:91]،  والعداوة بين المسلمين محرمة، لا تحل أبداً، من هجر أخاه  فوق ثلاث ليال  تعرض لغضب الله، والبغضاء: من البغض، فالمؤمنون كأنهم جسم  واحد، لا عداوة  ولا بغضاء؛ لأنهم حملوا راية لا إله إلا الله، فإذا  تنازعوا واختلفوا  وتباغضوا سقطت من أيديهم، والواقع شاهد، ما نحتاج إلى  برهان، فكل ما من  شأنه أن يوجد عداوة وبغضاء بين مؤمن ومؤمن حرام مطلقاً،  إذ العداوة بين  أولياء الله لا تصح أبداً، وكذلك البغضاء بين أولياء الله،  هل ولي الله  يبغض ولي الله؟! كيف يكون هذا؟!فالشيطان  بتزيينه هذه المحرمات الأربعة  يريد منا -والعياذ بالله تعالى- أن يشيع  بيننا العداوة والبغضاء، فأين يوجد  ذلك؟ قال: في الخمر والميسر، وجد إبليس  فرصة لإثارة العداوة والبغضاء بين  المؤمنين في تزيينه لهم الخمر والميسر،  فالذي يشرب الخمر قد يسب أمه وأباه،  قد يقتل، قد يفعل الفاحشة، وصاحب  الميسر يغضب ويسخط ويعادي، وكم مرة  يتضاربون على اللعب ويبغض بعضهم بعضاً،  والله عز وجل لا يريد لأوليائه أن  يتعادوا أو يتباغضوا، الشيطان عدو الله  يريد ذلك، فالله برحمته ولطفه  وإحسانه إلينا حذرنا من هذا الذي يوجد فتنة  لنا، فلننته، لا نلعب ميسراً  ولا نشرب خمراً ولا مسكراً.                           
سعي الشيطان في صد المؤمنين عن الذكر والصلاة
                      (إِنَّمَا  يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ  )[المائدة:91]،   أسألكم بالله: هل رأيتم حلقة يلعبون ويذكرون الله: سبحان الله وبحمده،   سبحان الله العظيم، لا إله إلا الله، وهم يلعبون؟ لا يذكرون الله قط،   فيقضون الساعتين والثلاث لا يذكرون الله بينهم، أية مصيبة أكبر من هذه؟ (وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ   )[المائدة:91]،  الذين جلسوا على هذا اللعب هل يصلون إذا دقت الساعة أو  نادى المنادي؟ لو  دعاه أبوه أو أمه ما يترك الحلقة التي يلعب فيها، وخاصة  إذا كانوا بالمال.
إذاً: بشع الله تعالى وقبح لنا هذه الأربع، فيجب أن نمتثل أمر ربنا، وألا يرانا الله عز وجل نتعاطى أو نعمل شيئاً من هذه المحرمات، (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ   وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   *    إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:90-91]، حتى لا تذكروا الله، ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ   )[المائدة:91]، انتهينا يا ربنا، قالها عمر بأعلى صوته لما نزلت؛ لأنه رضي  الله عنه كان يتململ ما استراح، والآيات تنزل، فأول آية نزلت في سورة  النحل: ( وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا  ([النحل:67]، هذه معلنة إباحة الخمر، ) وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا  )[النحل:67]، ذكر تعالى هذا ليبين لهم نعمه عليهم؛ ليعبدوه ويشكروه، ثم جاءت آية البقرة المدنية فنزل فيها: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ  )[البقرة:219]، سألوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حكم الخمر والميسر، ( قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  )[البقرة:219]، فانكمش كثيرون من المؤمنين والمؤمنات لهذا الخبر، لكن ليس صريحاً في التحريم والمنع.
وفي   يوم من الأيام اجتمع جماعة على ضيافة وسقوا الخمر، فحضرت الصلاة فقام   أحدهم يصلي فأخذ يقول الباطل في صلاته؛ لأنه سكران، وحصل حتى الضرب بينهم   والمقاتلة، ومن ثم نزلت هذه الآية الناهية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ   )[النساء:43]،  فأصبحوا لا يشربونها إلا بعد صلاة العشاء أو بعد صلاة  الصبح إلى قبل  الظهر، وأما بعد الظهر والعصر والمغرب فلا؛ لأن الصلاة  قريبة، فتململ  المؤمنون وعلى رأسهم عمر  ، فكان يقول: اللهم بين لنا في  الخمر بياناً شافياً، اللهم بين لنا في  الخمر بياناً شافياً. فنزلت هذه  الآية، فقال: انتهينا يا ربنا.. انتهينا يا  ربنا.                           
تعريف الأنصاب والأزلام وبيان تحريمهما
                       وأجمع المسلمون على تحريم الخمر والميسر والأنصاب  والأزلام، أتدرون  ما الأنصاب؟ جمع نصب: ما ينصب من حجر أو صنم ليعبد ويقدس  ويتبرك به، هذه هي  الأنصاب، ويسميها المعاصرون التذكارات، النصب يسمونه:  التذكار، فيجعلون  للرجل صورة من حديد أو خشب لأجل الذكرى، هذه الأنصاب لا  يحل صنعها، ولا يحل  بيعها ولا يحل الرضا بها، ولا يحل السكوت عليها أيضاً  وهي بين يديه،  والحمد لله فقد نجانا الله من هذه، ولكن لفتنا النظر إلى  أنهم يستقدمون أو  يستوردون أصناماً، صور بالعاج أو بالساج، فتاة شعرها  أصفر وعيناها زرقاوان،  بيضاء كالوجه وعلى طول الذراع؛ بحجة لعبة للأطفال،  فهذا لا يجوز أبداً،  والملائكة لا تدخل هذا المنزل الذي فيه هذه الصورة،  وحجتهم -وهم يبحثون عن  كل ما يحل لهم ما يريدون- أنه على عهد الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان يوجد  عرائس على عودين من خشب وعليهما قماش أو كذا،  قالوا: هذه أجازها الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ونقول: نعم، ولا تزيد على  الشبر، أما هذه الصورة فكأنها  تنطق، بل وأصبحوا ينطقونها بالكهرباء أيضاً،  ولا إخال أحداً منا يسمع ويبقى  هذا في بيته.والأزلام:  جمع زلم، عيدان كانوا يتطلعون بها إلى المستقبل،  وشاء الله عز وجل أن  توجد أزلام غير التي كانت على عهد نزول القرآن، ما  يعرف بخط الرمل، اذهب  إلى باريس ومر بشوارع فيها العرب تجد أصحاب خط الرمل  جالسين على الطريق  يطلعونك على ما تخافه أو كذا، وفي النساء امرأة يسمونها  الجزانة، ويقال  لها: شوافة، وفي بلادي يسمونها الجزانة، هذه يذهب إليها  الرجل ويعطيها  المال لتطلع على الغيب، إذا أراد أن يتزوج أو يسافر أو يبني  أو يهدم ولا  يدري الخير فيم يذهب إلى الشوافة أو الجزانة، وتطلعه. 
ومن   ذلك أيضاً ما يجعلونه بالمسبحة، يخلط حبات المسبحة فإن جاءت بالزوج أو   بالفرد يقول: افعل أو لا تفعل، ويوجد غير هذا أيضاً، والكل داخل تحت كلمة:   الأزلام؛ لأنه بحث عن غيب غيبه الله، فهو من شر الاعتداء على الله عز وجل،   الله يستر الشيء لصالح البشر وأنت تريد أن تكشف عنه، وقلت غير ما مرة من   باب الآداب: هل إذا عرفت أن فلاناً يخفي شيئاً في جيبه في حاجة إليه تأتي   وتظهر ذلك؟ هذه شر إساءة وأقبحها، فالله عز وجل ستر الغيب لتنتظم الحياة   وتصل إلى نهايتها، فكيف -إذاً- تحاول أن تعرف ما غيبه الله، أليست هذه   حرباً على الله؟ الله يغيب ويستر وأنت تريد أن تكشف وتظهر؟! أيجوز لعبد   الله أن يفعل هذا؟!
قال تعالى: ( رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:90]، وبين تعالى لنا فقال: (   إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ   اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ  )[المائدة:91]، ماذا بقي لنا؟ إذا صرفنا عن ذكر الله فأصبحنا لا نذكره، وعن الصلاة فأضعناها وأهملناها؛ فما بعد هذا الإثم إثم. 
وقوله تعالى: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  )[المائدة:91]، انتهينا يا ربنا.                          
الأمر بطاعة الله ورسوله والتحذير من معصيتهما
                      ثم قال تعالى: ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا  )[المائدة:92]، هذه وصية الله في هذه القضية، ( وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  )[المائدة:92]، فيم؟ فيما يأمرانكم وينهيانكم، الطاعة تكون في الأمر والنهي، ما أمركم بفعله فافعلوه، وما أمركم بتركه فاتركوه، ( وَاحْذَرُوا   )[المائدة:92]،  احذروا عواقب المعاصي فإنها شؤم وبلاء وعذاب، فالذين  يعصون الله ويخرجون  عن طاعته يتمزقون، يخسرون حياتهم وآخرتهم، فلو أن  شخصاً ما حذر وأصر على  الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام، فهل سيسعد هذا؟  سيخسر خسراناً أبدياً. ثم قال تعالى: ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ  )[المائدة:92]، أي: أعرضتم وما سمعتم ما أمرناكم ونهيناكم؛ إذاً: ( فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ  )[المائدة:92]، وقد بلغ وبين لكم. 
أولاً:   احذروا معصية الله ورسوله، حرم عليكم الخمر والميسر فيجب أن تجتنبوه   وتتركوه، فإن أبيتم وتوليتم وأبيتم أن تستجيبوا فما على الرسول إلا البلاغ،   وقد بلغ والعقوبة ستنزل عليكم.                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا ...)
   ثم جاءت الأخيرة: وهي أن أبا بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه لما نزلت  هذه الآيات فحرمت الخمر تحريماً قطعياً سأل  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  إخوانه الذين ماتوا وهم يشربون الخمر قبل  تحريمها، كان الأصحاب يشربون  الخمر إلا من ندر، أبو بكر ما شربها ولا لعب الميسر، لكن أكثر الناس كانوا  يلعبون، ثم ماتوا قبل أن ينزل التحريم، فقال أبو بكر : ما حكمهم؟ هل هو ذنب  يؤاخذون به أم لا؟ فنزلت هذه الآية الأخيرة: ( لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ  )[المائدة:93] أي: إثم، ( فِيمَا طَعِمُوا   )[المائدة:93]،  شربوه أو أكلوه، بشرط: الإيمان والعمل الصالح، أما الكافر  والفاسق والفاجر  فلا شأن له في هذا الباب، لكن المؤمن التقي العامل  الصالحات الذي شرب  الخمر ولعب الميسر قبل أن يحرم الله ذلك، ومات قبل نزول  الآية، هل عليه  إثم؟ قال تعالى: لا جناح، والجناح: الإثم، من جنح إلى  الشيء: إذا مال إليه،  فلا جناح عليه بهذا الشرط: ( لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:93] أولاً ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  )[المائدة:93] ثانياً ( جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا  )[المائدة:93]، وأكد هذا بقوله: (   إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا   وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:93]، وهذا يتناول أيضاً الأحياء الذين شربوه وما ماتوا حتى حرمت، وهذا التأكيد للتكرار عجيب.أعيد الآية: ( لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا  )[المائدة:93]، بشرط: (   إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا   وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  )[المائدة:93]،  هذا يدل  دلالة قطعية على أن هذه المحرمات الأربعة من أعظم الذنوب في  الإسلام، وهي  الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام، وحسبنا أن يقول ربنا: ( رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، فكيف تبيح لنفسك شربها أو تعاطيها أو عملها؟ ( رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  )[المائدة:90]، وفوق ذلك: ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  )[المائدة:90].             
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات
                      والآن أسمعكم ما جاء في الشرح لهذه الآيات الأربع. قال  المؤلف غفر  الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ لما نهى الله تعالى  المؤمنين عن  تحريم ما أحل الله تعالى لهم بين لهم ما حرمه عليهم، ودعاهم  إلى تركه  واجتنابه لضرره وإفساده لقلوبهم وأرواحهم ]، لأن الآيات السابقة  أحلت لهم  الطيبات، [ فقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:90]، أي: يا من صدقتم بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد نبياً  ورسولاً! اعلموا ( إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ  وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ )[المائدة:90]،  أي: سخط وقذر مما يدعو إليه الشيطان  ويزينه للنفوس ويحسنه لها لترغب فيه،  وهو يهدف من وراء ذلك إلى إثارة  العداوة والبغضاء بين المسلمين الذين هم  كالجسم الواحد، وإلى صدهم عن ذكر  الله الذي هو عصمتهم وعن الصلاة التي هي  معراجهم إلى الله ربهم، وآمرتهم  بالمعروف وناهيتهم عن المنكر، ثم أمرهم  بأبلغ أمر وأنفذه إلى قلوبهم  لخطورة هذه المحرمات الأربع وعظيم أثرها في  الفرد والمجتمع بالشر والفساد  فقال: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ )[المائدة:91].
وأمرهم  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله وحذرهم من مغبة المعصية وآثارها السيئة فقال: (  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا )[المائدة:92]   مغبة ذلك ] أي: ذلك العصيان، [ ثم أعلمهم أنهم إن تولوا عن الحق بعدما   عرفوه فالرسول لا يضيره توليهم ] ولا يضره ذلك [ إذ ما عليه إلا البلاغ   المبين وقد بلغ، وأما هم فإن جزاءهم على توليهم سيكون جزاء الكافرين وهو   الخلود في العذاب المهين. هذا معنى قوله: (  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ  )[المائدة:92].
وقوله  تعالى في الآية الأخيرة: (  لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا  طَعِمُوا إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ )[المائدة:93] ] هؤلاء الذين شربوا الخمر ولعبوا  الميسر قبل أن يحرم الله ذلك [ ( ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ  اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا )[المائدة:93] ]، هذا يتناول الأحياء الذين كانوا  يشربونها ثم تركوها، بشرط التقوى والإيمان أيضاً والإحسان، [ ( ثُمَّ  اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ )[المائدة:93]، فقد نزلت لقول بعض الأصحاب ] وقد روي أنه  الصديق  رضي الله عنه [ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله! ما  بال  الذين ماتوا من إخواننا وهم يشربون الخمر ويلعبون الميسر؟ أي: كيف  حالهم،  فهل يؤاخذون أو يعفى عنهم؟ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية، فأعلم أنهم  ليس  عليهم جناح -أي: إثم أو مؤاخذة- فيما شربوا وأكلوا قبل نزول التحريم  بشرط  أن يكونوا قد اتقوا الله في محارمه وآمنوا به وبشرائعه، وعملوا  الصالحات  استجابة لأمره وتقرباً إليه، فكان رفع الحرج عليهم مقيداً بما  ذكر في  الآية: ( إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا )[المائدة:93]،   كما لا جناح على الأحياء فيما طعموا وشربوا قبل التحريم وبشرط الإيمان   والعمل الصالح والتقوى لسائر المحارم، ودوام الإيمان والتقوى والإحسان في   ذلك بالإخلاص لله عز وجل ].                          
هداية الآيات
                      الآن مع هداية الآيات، إذ لكل آية هداية تهدي المؤمنين إلى ما يحب الله ويرضى وإلى ما يسعدهم ويكملهم:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:
[ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات: 
أولاً:   حرمة الخمر والقمار، وتعظيم الأنصاب والاستقسام بالأزلام ]، كل هذه  محرمة،  تعظيم الأنصاب كما قدمنا كالتذكارات التي ينصبونها ويعظمونها.
[  ثانياً: وجوب الانتهاء من تعاطي هذه المحرمات فوراً، وقول: انتهينا يا  ربنا كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه ]، لو أن أحداً بيننا كان يتعاطى واحدة من  هذه كان عليه أن يقول: انتهيت يا رب من الليلة. 
[   ثالثاً: بيان علة تحريم شرب الخمر ولعب الميسر ]، حرم هذه الأربعة لعلة،   لحكمة، ليس تحريماً بلا معنى، قال: [ وهي إثارة العداوة والبغضاء بين   الشاربين واللاعبين، والصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة وهما قوام حياة المسلم   الروحية ]، فهذا التعليل ما بعده تعليل، فمن قال: لم؟ فهذا الجواب.
 [ رابعاً: وجوب طاعة الله والرسول والحذر من معصيتهما ]، أما قال تعالى: ( وَاحْذَرُوا  )[المائدة:92]؟
[ خامساً: وجوب التقوى حتى الموت ]، لا يتقي عاماً ويفجر عاماً آخر، بل يتقي الله ويواصل تقوى الله حتى يأتيه الموت وهو تقي لله.
قال:   [ ووجوب الإحسان في المعتقد وفي القول والعمل ]، وجوب الإحسان في ثلاثة:   في المعتقد، يكون اعتقاده سليماً صحيحاً، خالياً من الشكوك والاضطرابات   والأوهام والخرافات والبدع والضلالات.
وفي  قوله: يجب أن يحسن القول،  فلا يقول إلا المعروف ولا يتكلم إلا بالحق،  ويجعل ذلك لله هو الذي يجزيه  به، وفي العمل: كل أعمالنا التعبدية الإحسان  واجب فيها، الذي لا يحسن  الوضوء وضوؤه باطل، ما يحسن الصلاة فصلاته باطلة،  لا بد من الإحسان، والذي  يحقق الإحسان لنا هو مراقبة الله عز وجل، عندما  نتوضأ من الحنفية إذا ذكرنا  الله عز وجل أغلقناه، والذي لا يذكرونه  يتركونه يسيل حتى يتوضئوا إلى هذا  الحد، تذكر الله فتخاف كيف يسيل هذا  الماء الضائع؟ فمراقبة الله عز وجل  أقوى العوامل على الاستقامة، واذكروا  لذلك قول الله تعالى: ( اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  )[العنكبوت:45]، هذه مقومات الاستقامة للعبد، ( وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ  أَكْبَرُ )[العنكبوت:45]،  غير ما مرة نقول: أرني مؤمناً يذكر الله ثم يسب  أو يشتم، يذكر الله  ويتناول المحرم فيأكله، يذكر الله ويؤذي مؤمناً بيده  أو بلسانه؟ لا يفعل  ذلك إلا الناسي البعيد عن ذكر الله، وأعظم من ذلك في  قوله: ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ )[العنكبوت:45]،  هذه  المراقبة، إذا علمت أن الله يعلم ما تصنع من الخير والشر، في الليل أو  في  النهار، إلا إذا كنت نائماً، فكل حركاتك وسكناتك الله يراها، فمن رزق  هذا  المراقبة لله أحسن وحقق الإحسان؛ إذ الرسول سئل عن الإحسان ما هو؟  فقال: (  أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه )،  الذي ينظر إلى الله وهو يراه هل يستطيع أن  يعبث في عبادته؟ هل يقدم أو  يؤخر، أو يزيد أو ينقص؟ ما يستطيع، فإن عجز  العبد عن هذا المقام السامي  فليعبد الله وهو يعلم أن الله يراه، اعلم أن  الله يراك فقط، إذا عجزت أن  تعبده كأنك تراه، والذي يرى أن الله ينظر إليه  -والله-يستحي، يخجل، يخاف  ويرهب وما يواصل العبث أبداً، ما يرتكب  الجريمة، والشيطان هو الذي يلهيهم  عن ذكر الله بأية واسطة، ومن وسائط  الإلهاء: اللهو واللعب، وهو مشاهد،  والله تعالى نسأل أن يجنبنا هذا اللهو  وهذا الباطل.                          
تنبيه على كذب رسالة يطلب نشرها للآخرين
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! قدمت لنا هذه الورقة، فإليكموها: بسم  الله  الرحمن الرحيم، لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، صلوا عليه وسلموا  تسليماً،  يقول الكاذب أو الكاذبة: فتاة تبلغ من العمر ستة عشر عاماً مريضة  جداً،  الأطباء عجزوا عن علاجها، وفي ليلة القدر - ولا ندري كيف عرفتها-  بكت  الفتاة بشدة ونامت، وهي في منامها جاءتها السيدة زينب  رضي الله عنها  وأرضاها وأعطتها شربة ماء، ولما استيقظت من نومها وجدت  نفسها شفيت تماماً  بإذن الله، ووجدت قطعة قماش مكتوب عليها: أن تنشر هذه  الرسالة وتوزعها على  ثلاثة عشر فرداً، ووصلت هذه الرسالة إلى عميد بحري،  فوزعها أيضاً على  ثلاثة عشر فرداً فحصل على ترقية عالية في وظيفة خلال  ثلاثة عشر يوماً،  ووصلت إلى تاجر فأهملها فخسر كل ثروته خلال ثلاثة عشر  يوماً، ووصلت إلى  عامل فوزعها فحصل على ترقية، وحلت جميع مشاكله خلال ثلاثة  عشر يوماً! 
ويقول هذا الكاذب: أرجو منك -يا أخي المسلم- أن تقوم بنشرها وتوزيعها على ثلاثة عشر شخصاً، الرجاء عدم الإهمال، الإمضاء: أم الفتاة. 
ملحوظة هامة: قالت: قمت بنشر هذه الرسالة لمجرد أنها تحتوي على (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)، وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى خير الأمة.
وأقول:   والله! إنه لكذب.. والله! إنه لكذب.. والله! إنه لكذب، ما وقع هذا ولا  يقع  هذا، وهذا كله من التدجيل والكذب والعياذ بالله، فاحذروا، ومن حصل  عليها  فليمزقها وليلعن صاحبها.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (43)  
الحلقة (456)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (49)

تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا ليبلونكم الله بشيء من الصيد تناله أيديكم ورماحكم...)
                  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون والمؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف عهدنا في   مثل هذه الليلة والليالي بعدها -إن شاء- الله ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، ذات الأحكام الشرعية العديدة، بالأمس عرفنا   ما حرم الله تعالى علينا من الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام، وأمرنا   بالانتهاء فقلنا: انتهينا يا ربنا، فمن كان منا يتعاطى شيئاً من هذه أعلن   عن توبته؛ لأن عمر كان يقول: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، فلما نزلت: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  )[المائدة:91]، قال: انتهينا يا ربنا.. انتهينا يا ربنا.
وعرفنا   أن الذين شربوا الخمر ولعبوا الميسر قبل تحريمهما لا إثم عليهما بشرط  أنهم  مؤمنون متقون، والذين شربوها وتعاطوها بعدما نزل تحريمها هؤلاء إن  تابوا  تاب الله عليهم، وإن أصروا على هذا فهم فساق فجرة أمرهم إلى الله،  إن شاء  غفر لهم وإن شاء عذبهم.
وفي هذه الليلة مع هذه الآيات، فهيا نسمع تلاوتها متدبرين متفكرين قبل أن نتناول شرحها وتفسيرها. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ   الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ   يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ   أَلِيمٌ   *    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ   حُرُمٌ وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ   مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ هَدْيًا بَالِغَ   الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ   صِيَامًا لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ وَمَنْ   عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ   *    أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ   وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ   حُرُمًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  )[المائدة:94-96]، تحشرنا الملائكة وتجمعنا لساحة القضاء وفصله.                       
غاية الابتلاء بالصيد
                     (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:94]، هذا نداء الله لعباده المؤمنين، ناداهم ليعلمهم بما لم  يكونوا يعلمون؛ إذ قال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ )[المائدة:94]،   والابتلاء الاختبار، من أجل أن تتجلى حقائق الإيمان في نفوس المؤمنين،   بدون ابتلاء كل الناس يقولون: إنهم صالحون مؤمنون، فالابتلاء اختبار بأمور   قد تكون صعبة على النفس، فإن حمل الإيمان صاحبه على أن يمتثل أمر الله  تجلى  إيمانه وصح منه، وإذا عجز ولم يمتثل أمر الله بالفعل أو الترك  فإيمانه  ضعيف أو مشكوك فيه، الله عز وجل قد علمنا قبل أن نكون وعلم منا  الصالح  والطالح والبار والفاجر، ولكن هذا الابتلاء اختبار نحن الذين نعرف  حقيقته،  أما الله فقد علم الصالح منا والطالح، قبل أن يخلق السماوات  والأرض، إذ كتب  ذلك في كتاب المقادير، ولهذا يقال: هذا علم ظهور؛ لتظهر  حقيقتنا بين يدي  الله والناس. وما قال: ليبلوكم الله بالصيد، قال: (  بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ )[المائدة:94]، لا بكل الصيد.والصيد:  هنا مصدر صاد يصيد صيداً، وأطلق المصدر على الاسم، الصيد بمعنى: المصيد  الذي صيد، ( تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ )[المائدة:94]،  هنا  الابتلاء على حقيقته، بحيث تتناول هذه الصيد بيديك، كالبيض وكالفراخ   الصغيرة التي ما تحتاج إلى أن ترميها، تنالها بيدك، وأما الغزال والظباء   وحمار الوحش فهذه كلها ما نتناولها بأيدنا، لكن الذين نتناوله بأيدينا:   البيض، وصغار الغزلان، تلك الحيوانات التي بإمكانك أن تتناولها بيدك، وأخرى   ما نقدر على تناولها إلا بضربها بالنبال والرماح.
(تَنَالُهُ  أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ )[المائدة:94]، والعلة: ( لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ  مَنْ يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ )[المائدة:94]،  لم شرع الله هذا وألزم  المؤمنين به؟ شرعه ابتلاءً لهم ليظهر المؤمن الصادق  الذي يؤمن بالله  غيباً، ويظهر من لا يخاف الله بالغيب، هذه هي العلة، ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )[المائدة:94]، الذي يصيد بعدما حرم  الله الصيد ابتلاءً لنا وامتحاناً ( فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )[المائدة:94]،   والله إذا قال: العذاب الأليم فهو عذاب ما يطاق، الذي يستبيح ما حرم الله   كبراً وعناداً هذا انسلخ من إيمانه وإسلامه، ولهذا يذوق العذاب الأليم.
(يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ  الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ )[المائدة:94]،  بعضه تناله  الأيدي وبعضه تناله الرماح، ما كان من صغار الطير وفراخه وبيضه  فباليد،  وما كان من كبار الغزلان والظباء فلا بد من الرمح، ( لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:94]،  هذه لام التعليل، لماذا ابتلانا بهذا الابتلاء؟ من أجل أن  يعلم منا علم  ظهور من يخافه بالغيب ومن لا يخافه، فمن خاف الله ولم يصد  فله جزاء عمله،  ومن اعتدى بعد ذلك وصاد ( فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:94].                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم ...)
  النداء الثاني: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:95]، الحرم: جمع حرام، فلان حرام إذا هو أحرم، والمرأة حرام والنساء حرم، ( لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ  )[المائدة:95]، أما إن كنتم حلالاً فالأمر واسع إلا ما كان من الصيد داخل الحرم، فلا يجوز صيده لا للمحل ولا للمحرم، ( وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ   )[المائدة:95]،  أي: محرمون بحج أو عمرة، وسواء كنتم في الحرم أو غير  الحرم حول المدينة،  إذا لبى: لبيك اللهم لبيك حجاً أو عمرة؛ فلا يحل له أن  يصيد حيواناً قط.
جزاء العمد في قتل الصيد
                     ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا  )[المائدة:95]، فما الحكم؟ قال: ( فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ   )[المائدة:95]،  جزاؤه مثل ما قتل، فالغزالة يحكم فيها بالشاة، وبقرة  الوحش فيها بقرة  إنسية، والنعامة بالجمل والبعير، ولا بد أن يكون هناك  عدلان من رجال  المؤمنين هما اللذان يقدران ويحكمان، ( فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ  )[المائدة:95]، أي: من المؤمنين، لا يحكم في هذا كتابي ولا مشرك ولو كان أعلم منا، منكم أيها المؤمنون، ( هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا  )[المائدة:95]، مخيرون. (يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ   )[المائدة:95]،  الهدي ما يهدى إلى الحرم كما قدمنا، قد يكون بقرة، قد  يكون بعيراً، قد  يكون شاة، هذه الأبقار أو الأغنام أو الأبعرة تبعث إلى  مكة وإن كنا سقناها  في طريقنا قبل مكة بكذا ميلاً، لا بد أن تساق إلى  الحرم ولا يصح أن تذبح أو  بغير الحرم؛ لأن رب البيت هو الذي أراد أن يكرم  أهله.
(هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ   )[المائدة:95]،  إذا ما حصل على البعير أو البقرة أو الشاة فإنه يقدر هذا  البعير بكم؟ ثم  يشترى بقيمته طعاماً، والأفضل في الطعام أيضاً أن يساق إلى  مكة، ( أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا  )[المائدة:95]، فإن عجز قدر الطعام كم صاعاً ويصوم عن كل صاع يومين، بهذا التخيير.
 (هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا   )[المائدة:95]،  ما يعد ذلك صياماً، كل نصف صاع يصوم عنه يوماً، وإذا  تجاوز الستين يوماً  فأكثر أهل العلم أنه يعفى عنه؛ لأن الكفارات ستون  يوماً، في الظهار وفي  غيره.
وقوله: ( لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ   )[المائدة:95]،  أي: كلفه الله عز وجل بما يكفر ذنبه من أجل أن يذوق وبال  أمره، أي: ثقل  أمره؛ لأنه محرم، والمحرم مشغول بذكر الله وبعبادة الله،  فيشتغل بالصيد  ويطارده ويأخذه فهذا أمر لا يطاق، فلهذا شرع الله لهم هذا  الحكم الثقيل،  ليذوقوا وبال أمرهم، فالمحرم في الحقيقة كالذي دخل في صلاة  وإن كان يأكل أو  يشرب للضرورة، لكن كونه يضحك ويلهو ويعلب ويصيد فهذا  يتنافى مع الإحرام  أبداً.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (عفا الله عما سلف ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه...)
                      ثم قال تعالى: ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ  )[المائدة:95]، الذي فعلتموه قبل هذه الآية نعفو عنكم، ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ  )[المائدة:95] مضى، كما عفا عمن شربوا الخمر قبل أن تحرم، كذلك هؤلاء أعلن عن عفوه عنهم. (وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ   )[المائدة:95]،  هنا اختلف أهل العلم، فالجمهور على أنه كلما عاد فعليه  الكفارة، ولو عشرين  مرة، ومنهم من يقول: الآية تقول: من عاد فركب رأسه  وتعمد لا تؤخذ منه  كفارة، هذا يترك لله ينكل به ويعذبه؛ لقوله: ( وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ   )[المائدة:95]،  يتركونه لانتقام لله. ومنهم من يقول: يؤدي الواجب في هذه  الكفارة وأمره  إلى الله، وهذا أقرب إلى توبته، وإلا فقد شجعناه فيصبح يصيد  الليل والنهار. 
(وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ  )[المائدة:95]، لا يمانع فيما يريد، لا يغلب فيما يريد أن يفعل، حكيم في انتقامه وفي نفعه وضره. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه متاعاً لكم وللسيارة ...)
 والآية الأخيرة: يقول تعالى: ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ   )[المائدة:96]،  أعلن تعالى لعباده المؤمنين: أنه أحل لهم صيد البحر،  فالذي يركب السفينة  ويحرم من رابغ ويأتي بها إلى ميناء جدة له أن يصيد وهو  راكب في البحر، ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ   )[المائدة:96]،  وطعام البحر: السمك والحوت وغير ذلك، والجمهور -ومذهبهم  هو الحق- على أن  ميتة البحر حلال، بدليل العنبر الذي أخذه الصحابة وجاءوا  باللحم للرسول  وأكل منه، لكن إن كان لحم حيوان مستقذر فلا، لكن إن كان  سمكاً وحوتاً ميتاً  على الشاطئ فهو حلال، ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ  )[المائدة:96]، للمقيمين وللمسافرين على حد سواء، هذا امتنان من الله عز وجل على عباده المؤمنين، ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:96]، من يحلل أو يحرم؟ الله عز وجل، ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ  )[المائدة:96]، ما يصاد من البحار من أنواع الأسماك على اختلافها وحيوانات البحر، ( وَطَعَامُهُ  )[المائدة:96]، ما يلقيه من الحيوانات ميتاً، ( مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:96]، تتمتعون به، ( وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ  )[المائدة:96]، أي: المسافرين السائرين في الأرض، ( وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا  )[المائدة:96]، وحرم علينا صيد البر ما دمنا حرماً، فإذا تحللنا وأنهينا العمرة أو الحج فالصيد حلال، ( وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا   )[المائدة:96]،  فإذا تحللتم بانتهاء العبادة فصيدوا إن شئتم، وكانوا  يعيشون على الصيد،  وكانت أقواتهم وأرزاقهم قليلة جداً، فأكثرهم يعيش على  ما يصيد، وقد كان  إسماعيل يترك هاجر   في الكعبة ويغيب كذا يوماً، فيأتي بغزال أو بظبي، أما أن نصيد للهو فقط   والعبث فهذا غير صالح، وقالت العلماء: هؤلاء الذين يخرجون للصيد للهو لا   يصح أن يقصروا الصلاة ولا أن يفطروا في رمضان؛ لأن هذا السفر غير سليم ولا   صحيح، أما إذا كانوا يصطادون للقوت فلا بأس، أذن الله تعالى فيه بقوله: ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ  )[المائدة:96]، ( وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا  )[المائدة:96]، فإن حللتم فهو حلال، ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   )[المائدة:96]،  واتقوا الله في هذه الأوامر والنواهي، لا نسمعها فنهملها  ولا نبالي بها،  اتقوا الله: خافوه، ومن خوفه ألا نخرج عن طاعته فيما أمر  أو فيما نهى أو  فيما أذن وأباح فنحرم ما أحل الله، وقوله: ( الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  )[المائدة:96]، تأكيد لهذا الأمر، خف الذي سوف ترجع إليه وتقف بين يديه، طال الزمان أو قصر.              
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات
                     الآن نستمع إلى الشرح من الكتاب:يقول المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ ينادي الرب تبارك وتعالى عباده المؤمنين ]، قال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:94]،  ناداهم أم لا؟ [ ليعلمهم مؤكداً خبره بأنه يبلوهم  اختباراً لهم؛ ليظهر  المطيع من العاصي ]، فلولا هذه التكاليف فكيف سنعرف  البار من الفاجر أو  الصالح من الفاسد أو المؤمن من غيره؟ كل التكاليف  ابتلاء وإن كانت نتائجها  معروفة، العمل بها يزكي النفس ويؤهل لدار السلام،  وهجرها وتركها والكفر بها  يخبث النفس ويؤدي بصاحبها إلى دار البوار  والهلاك.
[  فقال: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ  بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ  الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ لِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ مَنْ  يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ )[المائدة:94]  ] ومن لا يخافه،  فينكشف الأمر، ما إن نزلت هذه الآية حتى تجلى المؤمن من  الكافر والمؤمن من  المنافق، [ فحرم عليهم تعالى الصيد وهم حرم، ثم ابتلاهم  بوجوده بين  أيديهم بحيث تناله أيديهم ورماحهم بكل يسر وسهولة على نحو ما  ابتلى به بني  إسرائيل في تحريم الصيد يوم السبت ]، بنو إسرائيل حرم عليهم  صيد السمك  يوم السبت تحريماً كاملاً، ولما لم يستطيعوا أن يثبتوا على ما  حرم الله  وتجاوزوا حد الله وصادوا بالحيل مسخهم قردة وخنازير.
قال:   [ على نحو ما ابتلى به بني إسرائيل في تحريم الصيد يوم السبت، فكان السمك   يأتيهم يوم سبتهم شرعاً ويوم لا يسبتون لا يأتيهم، كذلك بلاهم ربهم بما   كانوا يفسقون ]، فلهذا لما حرم الله على المؤمنين المحرمين أصبحت الغزلان   والظباء والحيوانات تدخل بين أرجلهم، كانت لا تظهر إلا في الغيران وفي   الكهوف، لما حرم الله هذا أصبحت تجري أمامهم ابتلاء، أما قال: ليبلونكم؟   فبنو إسرائيل امتحنهم بترك الصيد يوم السبت، فلما حرم عليهم الصيد يوم   السبت أصبح السمك يعلو ويقف ويهبط في الماء؛ حتى كانت نفوسهم تهيج، تغريهم   الأسماك بنفسها، فما صبروا، واحتالوا ووضعوا الشباك ليلة السبت وأخذوها   صباح الأحد، احتالوا على شرع الله عز وجل، فمسخ الله منهم قردة وخنازير.   والحمد لله، فنحن ابتلانا بشيء بسيط، أولاً: في حال الإحرام فقط، والآن   إحرامنا كله ساعات، أما هم فحياتهم متوقفة على السمك وأكثر معاشهم، فلما   أراد أن يبتليهم ويختبرهم ومنعهم من الصيد يوم السبت أصبح يوم السبت يظهر   السمك فيه بصورة عجب على سطح الماء؛ إغراءً لهم.
قال: [ بيد أن المسلمين استجابوا لربهم وامتثلوا أمره على خلاف بني إسرائيل فإنهم عصوا وصادوا فمسخهم قردة خاسئين. 
وقوله  تعالى: ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:94]، أي: فمن صاد بعد هذا التحريم فله عذاب أليم ] موجع، وهو  عذاب يوم القيامة، [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى.
أما  الآية الثانية، وهي قوله تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا  تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ )[المائدة:95]، فأكد لهم تحريم  الصيد وبين لهم ما يترتب على ذلك من جزاء، فقال: ( وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ  مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا )[المائدة:95]، فالحكم الواجب على من قتله جزاءً (  مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ )[المائدة:95]، وهى: الإبل والبقر  والغنم، ( يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ )[المائدة:95]،  فالعدلان  ينظران إلى الصيد وما يشبهه من النعم، فالنعامة تشبه الجمل،  وبقرة الوحش  تشبه البقرة، والغزال يشبه التيس وهكذا، فإن شاء من وجب عليه  بعير أو بقرة  أو تيس أن يسوقه إلى مكة لفقراء الحرم فليفعل، وأن شاء اشترى  بثمنه  طعاماً وتصدق به، وإن شاء صام بدل كل نصف صاع يوماً، لقوله تعالى: (  هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ  عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا )[المائدة:95]، وقوله تعالى: ( لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ  أَمْرِهِ )[المائدة:95]، أي: ثقل جزاء مخالفته ] وهو العذاب الأليم، [  وقوله تعالى: ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ )[المائدة:95]، أي: ترك  مؤاخذتكم على ما مضى ] قبل تحريم الصيد على المحرم، [وأما مستقبلاً فإنه  تعالى يقول: ( وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ  ذُو انتِقَامٍ )[المائدة:95] ] أمر عظيم هذا، ( وَمَنْ عَادَ )[المائدة:95]  بعد ما عرف فالله ينتقم منه، وقد يصيبه البلاء في الدنيا، ( وَاللَّهُ  عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ )[المائدة:95]،  [ ومعناه: أنه يعاقبه على معصيته  ولا يحول دون مراده تعالى حائل، ألا  فاتقوه واحذروا الصيد وأنتم حرم. هذا  ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية.
أما   الثالثة: فقد أخبر تعالى بعد أن حرم على المؤمنين الصيد وهم حرم، وأوجب   الجزاء على من صاد، أخبر أنه امتناناً منه عليهم أحل لهم صيد البحر، أي: ما   يصيدونه من البحر وهم حرم، كما أحل لهم طعامه وهو ما يقذفه البحر من   حيوانات ميتة على ساحله ]، والرسول يقول في البحر: ( هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته ).
وقوله:  [ ( مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ )[المائدة:96]،  وهم المسافرون  يتزودون به في سفرهم، ويحرم عليهم صيد البر ما داموا حرماً،  وأمرهم  بتقواه، أي: بالخوف من عقوبته فيلزموا طاعته بفعل ما أوجب وترك ما  حرم،  وذكرهم بحشرهم جميعاً إليه يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء فقال تعالى: (  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ )[المائدة:96] ].                          
هداية الآيات
                      هيا مع هداية الآيات، ونسترجع ما علمناه:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:
[ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات: 
أولاً:   ابتلاء الله تعالى لأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحديبية بكثرة   الصيد بين أيديهم ]، سنة ست عام الحديبية كانوا في حاجة إلى الصيد، خرجوا   معتمرين فانقلب خروجهم إلى حرب، وابتلاهم فحرم عليهم الصيد، فكانت الظباء   وكانت الأرانب والحيوانات تدور بين أيديهم وأرجلهم وصبروا وثبتوا.
قال: [ وحرم عليهم صيده، فامتثلوا أمر الله تعالى ولم يصيدوا فكانوا خيراً من بني إسرائيل وأفضل منهم على عهد أنبيائهم ]، إي والله. 
وهنا   مسألة أخرى: لو أن رجلاً أو امرأة صاد لنفسه وهو حلال وقدم لك فهل تأكل  أو  لا تأكل؟ الجواب: يحل لك أن تأكل، أما إذا صاده من أجلك فلا يحل لك أن   تأكل، وكذلك أذا قلت: أنا لا أصيد، لكن تشير إليه تقول: اضرب الغزال عندك،   فهذا لا يحل أكله؛ لأنك ساعدت على صيده، فقط إذا صاد الصائد ولا يريدك  ولا  يريد أن يعطيك، لكن لما حصل عليه طلبت منه طعاماً فيحل لك أن تأكل؛  لأنه ما  صاد وهو محرم ولا صاده من أجلك.
[ ثانياً: تحريم الصيد على المحرم إلا صيد البحر، فإنه مباح له ]، يصيد كما شاء فإنه مباح.
[   ثالثاً: بيان جزاء من صاد وهو محرم، وأنه جزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم ]، لا   بد من عدلين في القضية، حتى ولو عرفنا أن أصحاب الرسول حكموا بكذا وكذا،   لابد من عدلين في قضيتك، غفلت أو استهواك الشيطان فصدت حيواناً فلا بد أن   تقدم قضيتك لاثنين من عدول المؤمنين وهما يحكمان بما يعلمان، وقد عرفنا أن   بقر الوحش ببقر الإنس، النعام بالإبل، الغزال والظباء بالتيس من الماعز،   إلا حمام الحرام فالحمامة بشاة، العقبان والطيور الأخرى تقدر بقيمتها، إلا   الحمام فالحمامة بشاة، وإذا قتل طفل حماماً الطفل غير مكلف، كيف يؤاخذ  أبوه  بعمل ابنه؟ 
نقول:  إذا صاد حمامة ففيها شاة، حكم بهذا رسول الله  وأصحابه، ما عدا هذه يقدره  العدلان، وقد عرفنا أننا مخيرون بين أن نشتري  الشاة أو البعير أو البقرة  ونسوقها إلى مكة؛ ليطعمها أهل الحرم، وإن شئنا  اشترينا بقيمتها طعاماً،  أرزاً أو دقيقاً أو تمراً، ووزعناه على الفقراء  والمساكين وفي الحرم أولى  من غير الحرم، وإن شئنا صمنا بقدر كل صاع يومين،  بقدر نصف الصاع يوماً،  إلا إذا كانت الكمية كبيرة وتجاوزت ستين يوماً  فتكتفي بالستين يوماً ويعفى  عن الباقي. 
وهنا حكم: وهو أن من صاد وكفر ثم عاد من جديد فهذا قد يترك لله، ولكن أكثر أهل العلم على أنه يخرج الفدية؛ لقول الله تعالى: ( وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ  )[المائدة:95]، معناه: اتركوه لله، ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ )[المائدة:95].
عرفنا   أيضاً مسألة أنه: إذا أهدي إليك طعام وأنتم محرم أو في الحرم وكان فيه  لحم  وأنت ما أمرته به، ولا صاده من أجلك يجوز أكله، لكن إذا أشرت إليه أو   شجعته أو قلت له: صد لنا كذا، فصاد من أجلك فلا يحل أكله.
ولو  صدم  شاة أو غزالاً بسيارته وهو محرم فلا دخل لذلك في باب ما حرم الله من  أكل  الصيد هنا، هذه لها جزاء كغيرها من الأشياء، إذا كان متعمداً وكانت له   قدرته على أن يصرف دابته أو سيارته وقتلها فعليه الجزاء قيمتها.
قال:   [ ثالثاً: بيان جزاء من صاد وهو محرم ]، أما من صاد وهو حلال فلا شيء   عليه، إلا إذا كان صاد في الحرم المكي والحرم المدني، فلا يحل أبداً لمؤمن   ولا مؤمنة أن يصيد في الحرم سواء كان حلالاً أو حراماً، لو تأتي غزالة على   بابك وتنام على العتبة فلا يحل لك أن تطردها وأنت في المدينة أو في مكة،   وجدت حيواناً تحت ظل شجرة في وادي العقيق وأنت تحتاج إلى الظل فلا يجوز أن   تبعده لتجلس مكانه في الحرمين، فالحرم المكي حرمه إبراهيم بإذن الله  تعالى،  والحرم المدني حرمه رسول الله بإذن الله عز وجل، والمدينة حرام من  عير إلى  ثور، لا يختلى خلالها ولا يصاد صيدها مطلقاً. فالصيد في الحرم  حرام سواء  كنت محرماً أو غير محرم، الصيد في الحرمين حرام دائماً، لكن  الصيد في غير  الحرمين حرام عندما تكون محرماً.
[  رابعاً: وجوب التحكيم فيما صاده  المحرم ]، لا يقول: أنا أعرف، ولا نحتاج  إلى فلان وفلان، بل طاعة لله عز  وجل وامتثالاً لأمره لا بد من اثنين  يحكمان عليك، ولا بد أن تسلم بهذا، وقد  تعجب مرة أحد الأصحاب من عمر فقال: أنت الحاكم وتأتي بمن يحكم!
قال:   [ وجوب التحكيم فيما صاده المحرم، ولا يصح أن يكفر الصائد بنفسه ]، من   نفسه يعطي البدل، لا بد من اثنين من أهل العدل يحكمان بالشاة أو بالبعير أو   بكذا.
[  خامساً: صيد الحرم حرام على الحرام من الناس والحلال ]، هذا  الذي قررناه،  أما صيد الحل فلا يحرم إلا على المحرم فقط، من خرج وراء  الحرم فله أن  يصيد إذا كان غير محرم، أما وهو محرم فلا يحل له أن يصيد.                          
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
إذاً: نستمع مرة ثانية إلى الآيات المباركات وماذا علمنا منها، وتأملوا، يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:94]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ  مِنَ الصَّيْدِ )[المائدة:94]، قلت لكم: في الحديبية صارت الظباء والأرانب  تجري بين أيديهم، هذا هو الابتلاء، ( لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ  مِنَ الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ )[المائدة:94]، أي:  بعضه تناله أيديكم وبعضه تناله رماحكم، وما الحكمة في ذلك وما السر؟ قال: (  لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَخَافُهُ )[المائدة:94]،  من أجل أن يعلم الله  علم ظهور لنا أن فلاناً يخاف الله، وفلاناً لا يخاف  الله عز وجل، فالذي  امتنع عن الصيد وهو قادر عليه هذا مؤمن، والذي ما امتثل  أمر الله انكشف  أيضاً ضعفه في إيمانه، ( لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ  فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )[المائدة:94]،  من  أهل العلم من يقول: لا نأخذ منه فدية، يترك لعذاب الله، لكن أكثر أهل   العلم يقولون: تؤخذ منه فدية، على الأقل تخفف من ذنبه، هذا الذي يعتدي في   المرة الثانية.وقوله  تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ  وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ )[المائدة:95]، بيان متى يحرم علينا الصيد، والحرم: جمع  حرام، أنا حرام ما دمت محرماً، ( وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ )[المائدة:95]،  أي: الصيد ( مُتَعَمِّدًا )[المائدة:95]،  وهنا اختلفوا في الذي يصيد بغير  عمد، فالجمهور على أنه عليه الجزاء  متعمداً وغير متعمد؛ إذ ليس من المعقول  أنه محرم يقول: لبيك اللهم لبيك  ويقتل صيداً ما هو بمتعمد قتله، قد يكذب  علينا يقول: ما عرفت؛ لأن حالة  الإحرام تمنعه من أشياء كثيرة وهو في  عبادة، فكيف يأخذ الصيد ويقول: أنا ما  تعمدت؟! (  لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ  وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ  مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاءٌ  مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ  ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ  هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ  طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ  عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا )[المائدة:95]، مخير بين الثلاثة؛ ( لِيَذُوقَ  )[المائدة:95]، هذا الذي لزمته الكفارة، ( لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ  )[المائدة:95]، أي: ثقل أمره، ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ  )[المائدة:95]، الذي مضى قبل التحريم عفا الله عنه، ( وَمَنْ عَادَ  فَيَنتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ  *  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ   )[المائدة:95-96]،  فقولوا: الحمد لله. حرم علينا الصيد ونحن محرمون، وأحل  لنا الحوت طول  العام، صيد البحر حل مطلقاً، فلا تقولوا: ضيق علينا، ما هي  إلا أيام، (  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا  لَكُمْ  وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا  دُمْتُمْ  حُرُمًا )[المائدة:96]،  فقط، والبَر مقابل البحر، والبِر مقابل  الشر، والبُر مقابل الشعير، بالضمة  والكسرة والفتحة تختلف المعاني، البَر:  الصحراء، البُر: القمح، البِر:  الخير، قال تعالى: ( وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا )[المائدة:96]، فإن تحللتم فصيدوا  ما شئتم أن تصيدوا، لكن ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  )[المائدة:96]، فيم نتقيه؟ في هذه الأوامر والنواهي، نفعل المأمور ونتخلى  عن المنهي، وبذلك اتقينا الله عز وجل.
اللهم قنا عذابك.. اللهم قنا عذابك، وارض عنا يا رب إنك ولي المؤمنين ومتولي الصالحين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (44)  
الحلقة (457)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (50)*
* 
         امتن الله عز  وجل على العرب في الجاهلية أن وفر لهم الأمن والرخاء في  ديارهم وخاصة  سكان الحرم من قبائل قريش، وذلك بسبب وجود البيت الحرام،  والأشهر الحرم،  والهدي، والقلائد، والتي كانت تقوم مقام السلطان عند العرب،  وتذكير العرب  بهذه الفضائل والخصائص ليعلموا أن الله عليم بكل ما ينفع  عباده ويصلح  أحوالهم، سواء قبل إرسال الرسل أو بعده، وأنه حين يرسل الرسل  فإنما يرسلهم  لتبليغ الناس مراد الله عز وجل وأمره.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياماً للناس والشهر الحرام ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده  تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا،  من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى،  وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل  محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون،  ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة  والليلة التي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق  اللهم لنا هذا الفضل يا ذا الفضل العظيم.
وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية،  المباركة، الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الأربع،  فهيا نتلوها وندبر ونتفكر ثم  نأخذ في شرحها وبينان مراد ربنا تعالى منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ  )[المائدة:97]، أربعة، (   جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ   وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا   أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ   اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   *  اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ   *    قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ   الْخَبِيثِ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ   تُفْلِحُونَ  )[المائدة:97-100]، (لَعَلَّكُمْ): هذه (لعل) الإعدادية، يعدكم للفلاح.                        
تعريف الكعبة والشهر الحرام والهدي والقلائد

  قول ربنا: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ   )[المائدة:97]،  ما هي الكعبة؟ البيت الحرام. لم سميت كعبة؟ لأن العرب  يسمون البناء  المربع: كعبة، مع النتوء والعلو ككعب الرجل لنتوئه وظهوره،  فهي كعبة لكونها  مربعة البناء، وهي كعبة لكونها ناتئة وظاهرة، وقد تقدم  لنا الحرم، والكعبة  هي أصله، فكل ما حولها -حوالي عشرين كيلو متر غرباً  وثلاثين شرقاً-كلها  حرم، وهي بيت حرام لا يحل فيها باطل ولا منكر ولا ضلال  ولا فساد ولا شر.(جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا   )[المائدة:97]،  قياماً وقواماً بمعنى واحد، من قام يقوم، أي: حياة أهل  مكة قائمة على أساس  البيت؛ لأنه يحج ويعتمر ويأتيه الناس من الشرق والغرب،  فبذلك فاز ساكنو  الحرم بهذه المكرمة؛ لأنهم والوا الله في بيته، إذاً:  فهو هيأ لهم سبل  عيشهم ورغدهم فيه، ( قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  )[المائدة:97]، الذين يسكنون في الحرم، ولم يتركوا بيت الله عز وجل يعبث به العابثون أو يفسد فيه المفسدون. 
(وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ   )[المائدة:97]  كذلك، أي: وجعل الشهر الحرام حراماً، والشهر: اسم جنس،  والمراد به هنا  الأشهر الأربعة: ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب، هذه هي  الأشهر الحرم،  أشهر السنة اثنا عشر شهراً منها أربعة حرم، وهي: ذو القعدة  وذو الحجة ومحرم  ورجب، ثلاثة متواليات والرابع فرد، أو ثلاثة سرد والرابع  فرد، والرابع هذا  هو أعظم الشهور عند العرب، ويقال فيه: شهر مضر، ويقال  فيه: شهر الأصم  والأصب، أما كونه موصوفاً بالأصم؛ فلأنه إذا أهل هلاله لم  تسمع صوتاً  للسلاح، قعقعة السلاح تنتهي، فهو أصم، يعظمونه أكثر من الأشهر  الأخرى، إذا  أهل هلال رجب ما بقي واحد يخرج سيفه من غمده، وكونه الأصب؛  لأن الخير يصب  فيه صباً، ويقال فيه: شهر الله أيضاً، هذه الثلاثة الأشهر  الأربعة هي  المراد من قوله تعالى: ( وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ  )[المائدة:97]، من جعلها حراماً؟ الله. لماذا؟ لصالح أهل الحرم.
(وَالْهَدْيَ   )[المائدة:97]،  ما يهدى لبيت الله من شرق الجزيرة، من غربها، من شمالها،  من جنوبها، يهدون  الإبل والبقر والغنم يتوسلون بذلك إلى الله ويتقربون  إليه، وإن كانوا لا  يعرفونه معرفة حقيقة، لكن هكذا غرز الله في قلوبهم؛  لحكمة أرادها؛ ليعيش  أهل الحرم في سعادة.
(وَالْقَلائِدَ   )[المائدة:97]،  جمع: قلادة، والقلادة أن تأخذ قشرة من شجر الحرم وتعلقها  في عنقك أو في  يدك وتمشي إلى البحرين، ما إن يرى الرجل القشرة في يدك حتى  يبتعد عنك،  وكذلك بعيرك، ناقتك تخاف أن تسلب في الطريق فعلق عليها قلادة  وامش، كل من  يراها يهاب، يخاف، من طبع القلوب على هذا؟ لا يقوى على هذا  إلا الله: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ   )[المائدة:97]،  الكل قيام للناس، والمراد من الناس: سكان الحرم، وهذه من  أعظم الآيات  الدالة على وجود الله، على علم الله، على حكمة الله، على رحمة  الله، على  قدرة الله، وهذه هي صفات الكمال التي هي صفات الرب تبارك  وتعالى. هذا معنى  قوله جل ذكره: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ  )[المائدة:97] .                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلك لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السموات وما في الأرض ...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:97]، ( ذَلِكَ  )[المائدة:97] فعلناه من جعل الشهر الحرام والهدي والقلائد والبيت من أجل أن تعلموا ( أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ   )[المائدة:97]،  فلا يخفى عليه في العوالم العلوية والسفلية شيء، ومعنى  هذا: راقبوه، واحذر  أن يشاهدك على معصيته، أو يراك على فسق من فسوق الناس  وفجورهم، ومعنى هذا:  آمنوا به واتقوا؛ لأنه يعلم ما في السماوات وما في  الأرض، وهو بكل شيء دق  أو جل، صغر أو كبر، في أي مكان عليم، وكيف لا وهو  خالقه؟ هو موجده فكيف لا  يعلمه؟! هذا الذي يربي في النفس مخافة الله عز  وجل، ويصبح الرجل أو المرأة  دائماً يراقب الله، ما يستطيع أن يخرج عن  طاعته ولو بكلمة، هذا هو التعليل  الكريم: ( ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا  )[المائدة:97]، أي: فعلنا ذلك ( لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:97]، دق أو جل، عظم أو صغر، كون المرء يسترق نظرة والله يعلمها، ( يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ  )[غافر:19]، أحياناً العين تريد أن تخون فتنظر إلى امرأة إلى جنبك أو أمامك فيعلم ذلك ربنا عز وجل.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب وأن الله غفور رحيم)
وقال بعد ذلك: ( اعْلَمُوا  )[المائدة:98] يا عباد الله علماً يقنياً، ماذا نعلم؟ ( اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   )[المائدة:98]،  هذا الرب العظيم، الذي خلق هذا الخلق وأدار الكون بهذه  الصورة، اعلموا أنه  شديد العقاب، عقابه إذا عاقب شديد ما يقدر عليه ولا  يطاق، والعقاب هو  العذاب المترتب على الجريمة، كالذي يأخذ من عقبه؛ إذ لا  يأتي العذاب إلا  بعد الجريمة، ( اعْلَمُوا  )[المائدة:98]، علماً يقينياً، ( أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )[المائدة:98]، إذا عاقب الأمة أو الفرد أو الجماعة فعقابه شديد. هذه واحدة.والثانية: ( وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[المائدة:98]،  أي: إن تبتم ورجعتم إليه بعد عصيانه والفسق عن أمره تجدوه  غفوراً رحيماً،  وهاتان الصفتان لا توجدان إلا لله، قوة وشدة ومعفرة  ورحمة، وهذا ما يعرف  بالموعظة بالترغيب والترهيب، رهبنا بكلمة: ( اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )[المائدة:98]، ورغبنا بقوله: ( وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[المائدة:98]،  غفور لمن تاب، بهذا القيد، لا تفهم أبداً أن شخصاً يستمر  على فسقه وفجوره  ويموت على ذلك ويغفر له، لا يغفر إلا لمن تاب فقط، أما  إذا دخل النار ومكث  فيها أحقاباً واحترق فذاك شيء ثان، فأهل التوحيد لا  يخلدون في النار.
إذاً: الترغيب بقوله: ( وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[المائدة:98]، والترهيب في قوله: ( اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )[المائدة:98].  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما على الرسول إلا البلاغ والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون)
  قال تعالى: ( مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ   )[المائدة:99]،  ما على الرسول إلا أن يبلغ في بيان واضح تصل كلماته إلى  النفوس من  البلاغة، تبلغ كلماته الطيبة الحكيمة نفوس الناس في صورة حسنة،  هذه مهمة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يغني ولا يفقر، لا يمرض ولا يصح، لا  يعطي ولا  يمنع، مهمته أن يبلغ فمن أجاب البلاغ وسار في مسلك الصالحين  نجا، ومن تكبر  وأعرض هلك، والرسول ليس مسئولاً عنه، ( مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ   )[المائدة:99]،  أي: التبليغ، يبلغ ماذا؟ ما أمر الله أن يحدث به الناس  ويبلغه للناس، هذا  فرض وهذا واجب، هذا حلال وهذا حرام، آمنوا بربكم  وتقربوا إليه وتزلفوا  بطاعته، هذا الذي يبلغ، أما المعاقبة والجزاء فبيد  الله عز وجل، وفي هذا  تخفيف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه بشر قد  يحمل هماً لإعراض  الناس وعدم استجابتهم وعدم هدايتهم وإقبالهم على الله،  فخفف الله عنه وبين  له: أن مهمتك أن تبين فقط، لا أن تهدي الناس، لا تملك  هداية القلوب.(مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ   )[المائدة:99]،  (تُبْدُونَ): أبدى الشيء يبديه: إذا أظهره وأعلنه، وكتمه:  إذا أخفاه  وجحده، فالرسول مهمته البلاغ، ونحن الذين قد بلغنا الله يعلم  حالنا في  الظاهر والباطن، ما نعلنه ونظهره يعلمه ويحاسبنا به ويعطينا على  قدره، وما  نكتمه كذلك لا يخفى عليه، فهو يحاسبنا على الظاهر والباطن، ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ  )[المائدة:99]، أي: ما تظهرون من أقوال أو أعمال، ( وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ  )[المائدة:99] أيضاً من نيات واعتقادات.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث ...)
ثم قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ  )[المائدة:100]، ( قُلْ  )[المائدة:100] يا رسولنا للبشرية كلها، لأمتك، ( قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ  )[المائدة:100]، والله العظيم! ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ   )[المائدة:100]،  ولا يستويان أبداً، هل العمى كالبصر؟ هل المرض كالصحة؟  هل الغنى كالفقر؟  إذاً: هل العسل كالخمر؟ هل الكذب كالصدق؟ هل الخيانة  كالأمانة؟ وهل العبادة  والطاعة كالفسق والفجور؟ هل الكفر كالإيمان؟  الجواب: لا، مستحيل أن يستوي  الخبيث والطيب، قاعدة عامة: ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ   )[المائدة:100]،  كلمة طيبة أحسن من ألف كلمة كذب، كأس من اللبن الحلال  -والله- أفضل من  برميل حرام، قرص عيش من حلال أفضل من سفرة فيها ألف نوع،  قاعدة عامة: ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ  )[المائدة:100].ومن   الجائز أن يكون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يرى في خاطره الكافرين أغنياء،   والمؤمنين فقراء ضعافاً، فأخبره ربه بهذا، إلا أن الآية عامة في البشرية   كلها: ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ  )[المائدة:100]، في أي زمان ومكان في أي حال من الأحوال، ( وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ   )[المائدة:100]،  فلا شيء لتلك الكثرة، لا قيمة لها، مليون من حرام تعاقب  عليها وقد تودي  بحياتك، وريال واحد تقتات به غداء أو عشاء أنفع لك من ذلك  المليون، وهكذا،  هذه قاعدة لا تنخرم: ( قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ  )[المائدة:100] أيها السامع.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (فاتقوا الله يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تفلحون)
  وأخيراً: ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ   )[المائدة:100]،  فاتقوا الله يا أولي العقول؛ لأن أصحاب العقول أحياء  يعون ويفهمون خطاب  الله، أما الذين لا لب لهم فقلوبهم ميتة فليسوا أهلاً  لأن يوجه إليهم هذا  الكلام، ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ   )[المائدة:100]،  من منكم يسأل ويقول: كيف نتقي الله؟ بم نتقي الله؟ أي:  بم نتقي عذابه  وغضبه ونقمته؟ هل يمكن أن نتقي الله بالبناء القوي، أو ندخل  تحت الأرض في  السراديب والأنفاق، أو نتحصن بالجبال؟ لا يتقى عذاب الله  إلا بطاعته وطاعة  رسوله، لا بجيش عرمرم، ولا قبيلة ذات شوكة وقوة، ولا أي  مكان نتقي فيه عذاب  الله في هذه الحياة، ما هو إلا أن نعبده بما شرع لنا  أن نعبده، ما كان  عقيدة اعتقدناه، وما كان أدباً تأدبنا به، وما كان عملاً  قمنا به، وما حرمه  علينا نجتنبه بالمرة وندبر عليه ونعرض ولا نلتفت إليه،  بهذا يتقى الله.(فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  )[المائدة:100]، وإن قلت: لماذا؟ بين تعالى لأنه حكيم: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   )[المائدة:100]،  (لعل) الإعداد، يعدكم للفلاح، وما هو الفلاح؟ هل الحصول  على مجموعة من  الإبل، على وظيفة سامية، على أولاد صالحين؟ الفلاح تولى  الله تعالى بيانه،  وهو أن يزحزح العبد عن النار ويدخل الجنة، وذلك في  عرصات القيامة؛ لان من  دخل النار خلد في العذاب والشقاء، ومن أراد أن  يتحسس فليأت بالنار وليدخل  أصبعه فيها فقط، هذا عالم كامل كله جحيم، ومن  شك أو ارتاب فهذه الشمس  الكوكب المضيء النهاري، هذا الكوكب أهل الأرض  قالوا: إنه أكبر من الأرض  بمليون ونصف مليون مرة، كله نار، من أوجد ناره؟  وها نحن نستدفئ بهذه  الحرارة وتشتد علينا بالصيف عندما تميل، هذه الشمس لو  تجمع البشرية كلها  وتوضع فيها فلن تسد زاوية من زواياها، فكيف بالعالم  الآخر بعدما يتقشع هذا  العالم بكامله ويأتي العالم الآخر يخلد فيه المرء  خلوداً أبدياً إذا مات  على الشرك والكفر والعياذ بالله، فالفلاح: الفوز.  والفوز ما هو؟ هل بالربح  في التجارة أو في الولد أو الوظيفة؟ لا، قال: ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  )[آل عمران:185]، حقاً، ( وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ   )[آل  عمران:185]، أيها العاملون! كل واحد منا عامل، فمتى نتسلم أجورنا؟  يوم  القيامة، اعمل الآن ليل ونهاراً بصيام وقيام وجهاد ورباط ولا تطلب  أجراً،  الأجر ما هو هنا، الجزاء يوم القيامة، فلهذا تعيش فقيراً وأنت من  أولياء  الله، تعيش مريضاً وأنت من أبر أولياء الله؛ لأن الجزاء على عملك  هذا  التعبدي ما هو في الدنيا، قال تعالى: ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[آل عمران:185]، ما هذه الأجور؟ قال: ( فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ  )[آل عمران:185]. اللهم اجعلنا من الفائزين. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات
  والآن نعود إلى الآيات في الشرح؛ لنزداد معرفة وعلماً، وتأملوا. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ قوله تعالى: ( جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ   )[المائدة:97]،  المراد من الناس العرب في جاهليتهم قبل الإسلام،  ومعنى:(قِيَامًا): أن  مصالحهم قائمة على وجود البيت يحج ويعتمر، يأمن  الآتي إليه والداخل في حرمه  ]، يخرج من نجد، فما دام قصده إلى الحج وقد  جعل علامة لا يعترضه أحد،  الأشهر الحرم تتجول فيها بناقتك بإبلك بطعامك  بتجارتك في كل مكان لا يعترضك  أحد، لكن إذا كنت في شهر غير حرام فاللصوص  والمجرمون والمتربصون قل من  يسلم منهم، ينزلونك من فوق ناقتك ويأخذونها؛  لأنه لا حكم ولا دولة ولا  سلطان أبداً، ولا قانون ولا شرع، ولكن تدبير  الله عز وجل أوجد هذه الهدنة  في أربعة أشهر ثلث سنة، لصالح العرب، لو كان  لهم دولة أو سلطان فالسلطان  يقيم حدود الله ويؤدب من خرج عن طاعة الله،  لكن لا دولة ولا سلطان، بل همج،  هذا الأمن لن تستطيع الأمم المتحدة أن  تحققه، والله ما تقدر عليه بكل ما  لديها من آلات، والله عز وجل حققه بما  ألقى في روح الإنسان في هذه الديار.
قال:  [ المراد من الناس العرب في  جاهليتهم قبل الإسلام، ومعنى (قِيَامًا): أن  مصالحهم قائمة على وجود البيت  يحج ويعتمر، يأمن الآتي إليه والداخل في  حرمه، وكذا الشهر الحرام، وهي  أربعة أشهر: القعدة والحجة ومحرم ورجب، وكذا  الهدي: وهو ما يهدى إلى الحرم  من الأنعام، وكذا القلائد: جمع قلادة، وهي ما  يقلده الهدي إشعاراً بأنه  مهدى إلى الحرم، وكذا ما يقلده الذاهب إلى الحرم  نفسه من لحاء الحرم  إعلاماً بأنه آتٍ من الحرم أو ذاهب إليه، فهذه  الأربعة: البيت الحرام  والشهر الحرام والهدي والقلائد كانت تقوم مقام  السلطان بين العرب ] تقوم  مقام الدولة والسلطان بين العرب، [ فتحقق الأمن  والرخاء في ديارهم وخاصة  سكان الحرم من قبائل قريش، فهذا من تدبير الله  تعالى لعباده، وهو دال على  علمه وقدرته وحكمته ورحمته، ولذا قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ )[المائدة:97] ] أي:  فعلنا ذلك [ ( لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ )[المائدة:97]،   أي: حقق ذلك الأمن والرخاء في وقت لا دولة لكم فيه ولا نظام؛ ليعلمكم أنه   يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من سائر الكائنات وشتى المخلوقات لا  يخفى  عليه من أمرها شيء، وأنه بكل شيء عليم، فهو الإله الحق الذي لا إله  غيره  ولا رب سواه فاعبدوه وتوكلوا عليه واتركوا عبادة غيره والنظر إلى  سواه، وإن  لم تفعلوا فسوف يعاقبكم بذلك أشد العقوبة وأقساها، فإنه عز وجل  شديد  العقاب فاعلموا ذلك واتقوه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى والثانية.
أما الآية الثالثة فقد أكدت مضمون  قوله تعالى في الآية الثانية: ( اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ  الْعِقَابِ )[المائدة:98]، وهو وعيد شديد، فقال تعالى: ( مَا عَلَى  الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ )[المائدة:99]،  وقد بلغ، فأنذر وأعذر، وبقي  الأمر إليكم إن أنبتم، أي: رجعتم إلى ربكم  وأطعتموه فإنه يغفر لكم  ويرحمكم؛ لأنه غفور رحيم، وإن أعرضتم وعصيتم فإنه  يعلم ذلك منكم ويؤاخذكم  به ويعاقبكم عليه وهو شديد العقاب. وقوله: ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا  تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ )[المائدة:99]  وعد ووعيد؛ لأن علمه تعالى  بالظواهر والبواطن يترتب عليه الجزاء، فإن كان  العمل خيراً كان الجزاء  خيراً، وإن كان العمل شراً كان الجزاء كذلك، هذا  مضمون الآية الثالثة.
أما الرابعة: فإنه تعالى يقول لرسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ )[المائدة:100] للناس: أيها الناس! إنه ( لا  يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ )[المائدة:100] من المعتقدات والأقوال والأعمال  والرجال والأموال ( وَالطَّيِّبُ )[المائدة:100] منها]، وقد بينا الطيب  والخبيث حتى في الثوب تلبسه.
قال:  [ ولو أعجبتكم -أي: سرتكم-  كثرة الخبيث، فإن العبرة ليست بالكثرة والقلة  وإنما هي بالطيب النافع غير  الضار ولو كان قليلاً، وعليه: ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  )[المائدة:100]،  أي: خافوه فامتثلوا أمره واجتنبوا نهيه؛ رجاء حصول  الفلاح لكم بالنجاة من  المرهوب والحصول على المرغوب المحبوب ] في أمور  الدنيا والآخرة، وفي الآخرة  النجاة من النار والحصول على الجنة.
مرة ثانية أقرأ عليكم الآيات: (  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ )[المائدة:97]، لم؟ (  ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  *  اعْلَمُوا  )[المائدة:97-98]، ماذا نعلم؟ ( أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  *  مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ   )[المائدة:98-99]، والذي يعلم يجزي بحسب علمه، ( قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي  الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ  )[المائدة:100]، والله لريال حلال خير من ألف حرام، ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )[المائدة:100]،  من أراد  أن يفلح فليتق الله، أي: لا يعصي الله، فعدم المعصية هو الذي يزكي  نفسه  ويطهرها، الطاعة تزكي، والمعصية تفسد وتخبث، فمن مات ونفسه زكية قد  أفلح، (  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10].                          
هداية الآيات
  مع هداية هذه الآيات الأربع فتأملوها.
قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً:  بيان عظيم تدبير الله تعالى  لخلقه؛ إذ أمن مصالح قريش والعرب فأوجد لهم  أمناً واستقراراً، وتبع ذلك  هناء عيش وطيب حياة بما ألقى في قلوب عباده من  احترام وتعظيم للبيت الحرام  والشهر الحرام والهدي والقلائد، الأمر الذي لا  يقدر عليه إلا الله ]،  قلت: والله! لا تقدر عليه الأمم المتحدة مهما كانت  تملك من الآلات. 
[ ثانياً: بيان مسئولية الرسول إزاء  الناس وأنها  البلاغ لا غير ]، ما هو بمسئول عن كفر فلان ولا عن ضلال فلان،  ما هو إلا  مبلغ، وهكذا كل دعاة الأمة ما هم بمسئولين عمن ارتد ولا من  فسق، عليهم أن  يبينوا الطريق الموصل إلى الله، من سلكه نجا ومن أعرض عنه  هلك، ولا يسألون:  لماذا ما دخل الناس في دين الله أفواجاً؟
[ بيان مسئولية الرسول إزاء الناس وأنها البلاغ لا غير، وقد بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من قوله تعالى: ( مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ  )[المائدة:99].
[  ثالثاً: تقرير الحكمة القائلة:  العبرة بالكيف لا بالكم ]، العبرة  بالكيفية، أما العدد فلا قيمة له، من  أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: ( لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ  وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ )[المائدة:100]، المثل يقول: العبرة  بالكيف لا بالكم، بالكيفية لا بالعدد.
قال:  [ تقرير الحكمة القائلة:  العبرة بالكيف لا بالكم، فمؤمن واحد أنفع من عشرة  كفرة، ودرهم حلال خير من  عشرة حرام، وركعتان متقبلتان خير من عشر لا تقبل  ]، فأبو بكر الصديق   صاحب الرسول وحبه أفضل من مليون كافر، ودرهم حلال خير من عشرة بل خير من   ألف حرام، وركعتان متقبلتان -لأن العبد أحسن أداءهما وأخلص فيهما لله- خير   من عشر لا تقبل، ما أخلص فيها أو ما أحسن أداءها.
[ رابعاً: الأمر بالتقوى رجاء فلاح المتقين ]، أمر الله بالتقوى رجاء لفلاح المتقين، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )[المائدة:100].
والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا بما ندرس ونسمع، وأن يرزقنا العلم والعمل.
وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (45)  
الحلقة (458)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (51)


         حذر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين أيما تحذير من السؤال عما لم ينزل  القرآن  ببيانه؛ لأن هذا السؤال فيه إحفاء للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأذية له،  وبين سبحانه أن من كان قبلهم تكلفوا مثل هذه الأسئلة فكلفهم  الله عز وجل ما  يشق عليهم جزاء تعنتهم، فأصبحوا كافرين بها عندما تركوا  العمل بها، وهذا  حال كل من يتكلف ويسأل فيما لم يفرض عليه.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم...) 
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه   أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وما زلنا مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع: 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ  تُبْدَ  لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ  الْقُرْآنُ  تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  حَلِيمٌ   *  قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ   *    مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا   حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ   وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ   *    وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى   الرَّسُولِ قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ   كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ  )[المائدة:101-104].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا نداء الرحمن لأهل الإيمان، ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:101]،  لبيك اللهم لبيك، سمعاً وطاعة، مر نفعل، انه ننته، أدب  نتأدب، انصح نقبل  النصيحة، نحن مستعدون؛ لكمال حياتنا، لأن المؤمن الحق  الصادق الإيمان حي  يسمع ويبصر ويعي ويفهم ويأخذ ويعطي، بخلاف الكافر فإنه  ميت، لا يسمع النداء  ولا يجيب.                        
حادثة نزول الآية الكريمة
هنا نادانا لينهانا عن أشياء، فنقول: انتهينا ربنا. قال تعالى: ( لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ   )[المائدة:101]،  هذا لما أكثر المؤمنون من سؤال الرسول وأحرجوه وأتعبوه،  وكان الباب  مفتوحاً قبل نزول هذه الآية، فتألم وقام خطيباً وقال: ( لا  تسألونني عن شيء إلا أجبتكم عنه. فسألوه، وقام عبد الله بن حذافة فقال: من  أبي يا رسول الله؟ فقال: أبوك حذافة )، ولما سمعت أمه غضبت غضباً شديداً،  وقالت: أرأيت يا ولدي لو كان نسبك إلى غير أبيك، ماذا يكون حالي وموقفي بين  الناس؟ وحمل  الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن حذافة  على هذا السؤال أنه كان إذا تلاوم مع  أحد الأصحاب -أي: عذله-فكأنه ينسبه  إلى غير أبيه، وهذا في الجاهلية ليس في  الإسلام، فأراد التأكد من صحة نسبته  إلى أبيه، فسأل وما كان من حقه أن  يسأل.
وقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  إن الله كتب عليكم الحج فحجوا. فقام رجل فقال: أفي  كل عام يا رسول الله؟  فسكت الرسول، حتى أعادها ثلاث مرات، ثم قال الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو  قلت: نعم لوجبت، ولو وجبت لما استطعتم )، وفي لفظ:  ( ولكفرتم )،  ومعنى هذا: أن الله أدب المؤمنين مع رسولهم ومع علمائهم، لا  يحل لنا  الأسئلة التي فيها تعنت وتقعر ولا تجدي ولا ثمر، هذه الأسئلة  محرمة بهذا  النص: ( لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:101] وترى ( تَسُؤْكُمْ  )[المائدة:101].
والرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (  إن الله عز وجل فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها، وحد  حدوداً فلا تعتدوها، وحرم  أشياء فلا تنتهكوها، وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم غير  نسيان فلا تسألوا عنها )، وفي الحديث الصحيح: ( نهاكم عن ثلاث، منها: كثرة  السؤال )
   وكثرة الأسئلة وطرحها لا توجد أبداً خيراً ولا تثمر خيراً، فمتى نسأل؟   نسأل عند الحاجة، لنريد أن نعلم ما حرم الله علي أو ما أوجب علي.                           

تأديب المؤمنين بأمرهم بترك السؤال عما لا ينفع
   والآداب المحمدية منها قوله: ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )،   فالذي لا يعنيك بمعنى: لا أنت تريد أن تقوم به وتفعله، ولا أنت تريد أن   تتخلى عنه وتتركه، فلم تسأل عنه؟ ولهذا أدبنا الله عز وجل بهذه الآية: ( لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ   )[المائدة:101]، فلو قال الرسول: نعم لوجب الحج كل سنة، ومن يحج كل عام؟  لو قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعبد الله بن حذافة:  أبوك فلان فكيف  تكون حاله وحال أمه وأسرته؟ فما دام قد بين الله ما أحل  لنا وما حرم فلا  حاجة أبداً إلى التعنت والسؤال، ما أحله حلال وما حرمه  حرام وما سكت عنه  فهو رحمة منه لنا، لا نتعب أنفسنا ولا نشقيها.(يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ   لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ   تُبْدَ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:101]،  الآن ما بقي  القرآن ينزل، وانتهت تلك الأزمة الأولى، لكن بقينا على مبدأ  الآداب  الإسلامية والأخلاق النبوية، إذا كنت في حاجة إلى مسألة فاسأل، وإذا  ما  كنت في حاجة إلى أن تعرف حكمها، أو ما أنت بفاعل ولا تارك فلم تسأل؟  وكثرة  السؤال ممنوعة مطلقاً حتى في المال، فالمحتاج أيضاً لا ينبغي أن يلح  في  أسئلته: أعطوني واكفوني وافعلوا بي، تسأل مرة واحدة؛ لأن هذا أدب عام  خالد  بخلود هذه الأمة والقرآن الكريم.
(وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ  )[المائدة:101] فلا بأس، تنزل الآية ويبين الرسول الحكم، ولكن الله عفا عما سلف مما سألتم، ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:101]، فلهذا ما آخذهم ولا عذبهم، غفر لهم وحلم عليهم فلم يعذبهم.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد سألها قوم من قبلكم ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين)
  ثم قال لهم: ( قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ  )[المائدة:102]، أسئلة تعنت هذه، من بينها أسئلة اليهود، أما قالوا لموسى عليه السلام: ( أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً  )[النساء:153] ننظر إليه، وهل هذا السؤال يطلبه إنسان؟يسمعون   كلامه وهو يناجيه بجبل الطور وهم سبعون شخصاً معه أو ستون، ولما سمعوا   الكلام قالوا: نريد أن نرى وجه ربنا، فأخذتهم الصاعقة وهم ينظرون.
وقوم   صالح في شمال الحجاز قالوا: يا صالح! لتدلل على نبوتك ورسالتك؛ أخرج لنا   من هذا الجبل ناقة. وقام يصلي ودعا الله، فانشق الجبل وخرجت الناقة، فما  هي  النهاية؟ حاولوا عقرها وقتلوها، وكانت النهاية أن دمرهم الله دماراً   كاملاً، نتيجة أنهم يسالون عن أشياء ما هم أهلاً لها.
وأصحاب  عيسى  قالوا: هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء؟ فأنزلها الله  واشترط  أن من كفر بعدها يعذبه عذاباً لا يعذبه أحداً من العالمين، وهكذا،  فالتعنت  والأسئلة التي لا تجدي وتثير الفتن والمتاعب والمشاغب -والله- لا  تجوز إن  تأدبنا بآداب ربنا ورسولنا.
فلا  نسأل عالماً ذا علم إلا عن مسألة أنا  في حاجة إلى معرفتها، أيحل لي هذا  أو لا يحل، أيجب أن نفعل هذا أو نتركه،  في هذه الحدود، أما سؤال التنطع  والتقعر فهذا منهي عنه ومكروه ولا يجوز  وفيه أذية، فتسأل على قدر حاجتك،  فإذا كنت جائعاً تسأل طعاماً، إذا أكلت  وشبعت فلا تسأل مرة ثانية، أنت  ظمآن فاسأل على قدر ظمئك، أنت عار تريد كسوة  تستر عورتك تسأل بقدر حاجتك،  وهذا هو حال المؤمنين في كل حياتهم، ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه  )،  فالذي ما يعنيك ولا تنتفع به ولا يضرك لا تسأل عنه، وهذه المحنة يتخبط   فيها المسلمون منذ قرون شرقاً وغرباً، أكثر الفتن والمتاعب والمصاعب  ناتجة  عن هذه.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام ...)
وفي الآية الثانية قال تعالى: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ   )[المائدة:103]،  أي: ما سن الله بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا شرع هذا ولا سنه  أبداً، هذا من فعل  المشركين الكافرين، ولا شك أنه سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن هذه الأربع،  فأخبر تعالى أنه: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ  )[المائدة:103]، فما البحيرة؟ وما السائبة؟ وما الوصيلة؟ وما الحامي؟ هذه  ابتدأت يوم ضعفت الديانة الإسماعيلية، فهذا عمرو بن لحي الخزاعي  ذهب إلى  الشام، فوجد العمالقة يعبدون الأصنام، فسأل أن يعطوه صنماً يأخذه  إلى  الحجاز، إلى الجزيرة؛ ليعبدوه، فهو أول من جاء بالأصنام، وجاء بهبل، هو   الذي جاء به من الشام ووضعه عند البيت، ولهذا رآه الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم في النار يجر قصبه -أمعاءه ومصارينه- ممزقة وهو يسحبها في النار، هذا   أول من أحدث الشرك في الجزيرة: عمرو بن لحي الخزاعي.
فالبحيرة:   من بحر الشيء: بقرة أو ناقة تشق وتبحر أذنها وتعلم أنها للآلهة، وأنها   يتوسل بها ويستشفع بها إلى الله، وتترك فلا تركب ولا تذبح ولا يؤكل منها.
والسائبة: التي تسيب للآلهة وتترك، لا يؤخذ وبرها ولا صوفها ولا حليبها ولا تؤكل.
والوصيلة: التي تلد أول ما تلد أثنى، أو تصل أنثى بذكر بحسب ترتيباتهم، هذه الوصيلة أيضاً تترك للآلهة.
والحامي   بمعنى: المحمي، الجمل الذي بلغ كذا يحمونه للآلهة فلا يركبون عليه ولا   يبيعونه ولا يأكلون لحمه، يتركونه للآلهة يتقربون به إلى الله عز وجل. 
فلما سئل الرسول أجاب الرحمن عز وجل: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ  )[المائدة:103]، أبداً ما سن هذا ولا شرعه ولا قرره، هذا من عمل الجاهلية، ( وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  )[المائدة:103]، نسبوا هذا إلى الله كذباً عليه والله ما جعل هذا. 
وإذا   نظرنا إلى واقع العالم الإسلامي منذ أكثر من ألف سنة نجد لهذا نظائر في   قباب وأشجار ومعابد، كل هذا يدعون أنهم يتوسلون به إلى الله، ويستشفعون به   إلى الله، والله ما شرعه ولا أمر به ولا جاء الرسول به أبداً، القباب تضرب   وتبنى وينزل تحتها من ينزل يحرسها ويحميها، ويأتي نساؤنا ورجالنا يتبركون   ويتمرغون ويدفعون مقابل ذلك نقوداً في يد هذا القائم على الضريح، كل هذا  من  زينه؟ الشيطان الذي يريد أن يضل الإنسان ولا يهتدي، وشجرة -والله-  يعكفون  عليها ويعبدونها.
إذاً: عرفنا أن هذا من الشيطان، ( وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ   )[المائدة:103]،  من أين لهم العقل؟ كلهم لا يعقلون إلا ما شاء الله، الذي  يفتري الكذب  ويختلقه على الله هل هذا مؤمن؟ هل يستحق كرامة؟ تكذب على من؟  على الله  فتقول: أحل الله والله ما أحل، وتقول: حرم الله والله ما حرم!                         
الرد على مفت بانتفاء تحريم الخمر واللواط في القرآن الكريم
   ومن الغريب أن أحد علماء الزمان في الديار المصرية أعلن في صراحة أن   الخمر ليست محرمة في القرآن، وأن اللواط كذلك، هذا الشيخ يقال له: العشماوي  ، ورد عليه رجال العلم في مصر والأردن والمملكة.والشاهد   عندنا في أن الشياطين تزين الباطل والإجرام والفساد والشر لأوليائها؛   لينشروه، فهذه الكلمة لولا أنه قومها أهل العلم وأسكتوه لكان البسطاء   والجهال كلهم يقولون: قال العالم: الخمر ما هي بحرام في القرآن، واللواط ما   هناك نص في القرآن على تحريمه.
والشاهد  من هذا: أن الشياطين هي التي  تزين الباطل لأوليائها، فهذا الرجل يجب عليه  أن يتوب ويعلن عن توبته، وإلا  فهو أقبح من المرتد والعياذ بالله، أمر  مجمع عليه بالكتاب والسنة وأمة  الإسلام إلى اليوم على تحريمه ثم يقول  بحليته؟! هل لهذا عقل أو دين؟ ( وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  )[المائدة:103]، هذا يقول: الخمر ما هو بحرام، فكذب على الله أم لا؟ الله يقول: ( فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ  )[المائدة:91]، هذا أبلغ من كلمة: (انتهوا)، هذا معناه: تنتهون أو ننزل عقوبتنا ونضرب على أيدكم، أبعد هذا نطلب نصاً للتحريم؟
أما   كلمة اللواط فما كان العرب يعرفونها أبداً ولا يسمعون بها، لولا أن  القرآن  نزل بها عن قوم لوط لما عرفوها، وما هناك هبوط ولا سقوط ولا موت  ولا دمار  أكثر من أن ينزو الذكر على الذكر، ثم في هذا يتكلم هذا العالم  ويقول:  اللواط ما هو بمحرم في الكتاب! هذا افتراء على الله وكذب على الله.
(وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  )[المائدة:103] لظلمة نفوسهم، ولتسجيلهم في عذاب الجحيم ( يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ   )[المائدة:103]،  لو كانت لهم عقول يعرفون بها الحق من الباطل والخير من  الشر، والضار من  النافع لما كانوا يعبدون الأصنام أو يذيعون ويعلنون عن  إباحة المحرمات  والعياذ بالله.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا ...)
(وَإِذَا   قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ   قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  )[المائدة:104]، نقول لهذا: أنت تقول: الله ما حرم الخمر ولا حرم اللواط، فتعال إلى الكتاب والسنة؟(قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  )[المائدة:104]، هؤلاء المشركون والخرافيون وأصحاب البدع إذا دعوتهم إلى الكتاب والسنة يقولون: ( حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا   )[المائدة:104]،  إلى الآن ما من صاحب بدعة ولا خرافة ولا ضلالة في ديار  الإسلام إذا دعوته  يقول: وجدنا آباءنا على هذا، علماؤنا قالوا بهذا! فكيف  تدعى إلى الكتاب  والسنة، إلى الله والرسول ثم ترفض وتقول: يكفيني أبي وأمي  أو أجدادي وأهل  بلادي؟ فهذه الآية كأنها تنزل الآن؛ لأن هذا القرآن كتاب  هداية للبشرية إلى  نهاية الحياة.
(وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا  )[المائدة:104] نتحاكم، نتقاضى ( إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ  )[المائدة:104]، وبياناته لكتاب الله وهداياته وسننه، ( قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  )[المائدة:104]، يكفينا هذا.
قال تعالى: ( أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ  )[المائدة:104]، أيقولون هذا القول ويفزعون إلى هذا المفزع؟ ( أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا   )[المائدة:104]  من المعرفة، ولا يهتدون إلى حق وإلى صراط مستقيم، كيف  يتبعونهم ويقتدون  بهم؟! وفي هذا أنه يحرم الاقتداء بالجهال والاهتداء بهم،  لا اقتداء إلا  بالعالمين العارفين بالله.    
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
  مرة ثانية أسمعكم الآيات: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ  تُبْدَ  لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ  الْقُرْآنُ  تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  حَلِيمٌ   *  قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ  )[المائدة:101-102]، سؤال قوم عيسى وسؤال قوم صالح وموسى وغيرهم، وهلك السائلون لأنهم يسألون سؤال تنطع وعناد ومكابرة.(مَا  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ  )[المائدة:103]، هذا من وضع الضلال ومن وضع الشياطين، فما عندنا قبر يعبد  ولا صنم ولا حجر ولا جدار، ( وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ )[المائدة:103]،  خذها قاعدة: الكافر يكذب على  الله؛ لأنه لا يعرفه ولا يخافه ولا يرهبه،  يكذب فيقول: قال الله، أذن  الله، منع الله، حرم الله، وهو يكذب، كما كذب  هذا العشماوي، (  وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:103]، ولو عقلوا ما تورطوا.
(وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ )[المائدة:104]، أي:  إلى الكتاب، ( وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ )[المائدة:104]،  أي: بيانه وسنته  وهدايته؛ لأن الرسول لا يبقى حياً دائماً، فالباقي سنته،  ولو كان حياً  ونحن في نجد أو في الشام أو في العراق فإنا نتحاكم إليه  أيضاً؟ والسنة  الآن هي التي نتحاكم إليها. 
(وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى  الرَّسُولِ  قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ  كَانَ  آبَاؤُهُمْ )[المائدة:104]، هذا من باب التأنيب والإنكار عليهم، ( أَوَلَوْ  كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ  )[المائدة:104]، يقولون: نتحاكم إلى آبائنا وهم جهلة لا يعرفون شيئاً!     
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات
لنستمع مرة ثانية إلى شرح الآيات من الكتاب وتأملوا. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين:
[  لقد أكثر بعض الصحابة من سؤال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تضايق  منهم ] ومن أجله نزلت الآية، [ فقام خطيباً فيهم وقال: ( لا تسألوني اليوم  عن شيء إلا بينته لكم. فقام رجل يدعى عبد الله بن حذافة
  كان إذا تلاوم مع رجل دعاه إلى غير أبيه، فقال: من أبي يا رسول الله؟  فقال: أبوك حذافة ) ، وقال أبو هريرة : ( خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال: أيها الناس! قد فرض الله عليكم الحج فحجوا، فقال رجل: أفي كل  عام يا رسول الله؟ ) ]، لم يسأل هذا السؤال؟ هل هو في حاجة إلى هذا؟ [ (  فسكت ) ] الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير راض بهذا السؤال [ ( حتى قالها  ثلاثاً ) ] قال: أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟ فسكت، أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟  فسكت، أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟ [ ( فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا. ولو قلت: نعم لوجبت، ولو وجبت لما استطعتم ) ]، وإذا ما فعلنا فماذا  ينزل بنا؟ [ ( ثم قال: ذروني ما تركتكم )] اتركوني ما تركتكم. [ فنزلت: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ  تُبْدَ  لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ  الْقُرْآنُ  تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  حَلِيمٌ  )[المائدة:101]، الآيات، أي: تظهر  لكم جواباً لسؤالكم يحصل لكم بها ما يسؤكم ويضركم، ( وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا  عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ )[المائدة:101]،  أي:  يبينها رسولنا لكم ]، إذا نزلت آية أو حكم في القرآن فاسأل لتعرف  معناه،  فالرسول يبين، [ أما أن تسألوا عنها قبل نزول القرآن بها فذلك ما لا  ينبغي  لكم؛ لأنه من باب إحفاء رسول الله وأذيته صلى الله عليه وسلم. ثم  قال لهم تعالى: ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا )[المائدة:101]، أي: لم يؤاخذكم  بما سألتم ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ )[المائدة:101]، فتوبوا إليه يتب  عليكم واستغفروه يغفر لكم ويرحمكم فإنه غفور رحيم. 
وقوله  تعالى: ( قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا  كَافِرِينَ )[المائدة:102]، أي: قد سأل أسئلتكم التنطعية المحرجة هذه (  سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ  )[المائدة:102]،  لأنهم كلفوا ما لم يطيقوا وشق عليهم؛ جزاء تعنتهم في  أسئلتهم لأنبيائهم،  فتركوا العمل بها فكفروا. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان  الأولى والثانية.
وأما  الثالثة فقد قال تعالى: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا  سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا حَامٍ )[المائدة:103]، ومن الجائز أن يكون  هناك من يسأل الرسول عن البحيرة وما بعدها ] وهو كذلك [ فأنزل الله تعالى  فيه: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ )[المائدة:103]،  أي: ما بحر  الله بحيرة ولا سيب سائبة ولا وصل وصيلة ولا حمى حامياً، ولكن  الذين كفروا  هم الذين فعلوا ذلك افتراء على الله وكذباً عليه، ( وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا  يَعْقِلُونَ )[المائدة:103]،  ولو عقلوا ما افتروا على الله وابتدعوا  وشرعوا من أنفسهم ونسبوا ذلك إلى  الله تعالى، وأول من سيب السوائب وغير  دين إسماعيل عليه السلام عمرو بن لحي الخزاعي الذي رآه رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يجر قصبه في النار، أي: أمعاءه في جهنم. هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الثالثة ]. 
فالرسول  عرضت عليه النار والجنة، رآها رؤية واقعة، لكنها عرضت عليه كما تعرض عليكم  الآلات في التلفاز، فما بقي عجب، فشاهد عمرو بن لحي يجر أمعاءه في النار  والعياذ بالله؛ لأنه أول من سن الشرك وأتى به إلى هذه الديار، جاء بهبل  ووضعه عند الكعبة.
قال:  [ أما الرابعة فقد أخبر تعالى أن المشركين المفترين على الله الكذب بما  ابتدعوه من الشرك ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ )[المائدة:104]، ليبين لكم كذبكم وباطلكم في  بحر البحائر وتسييب السوائب، يرفضون الرجوع إلى الحق ويقولون: ( حَسْبُنَا  )[المائدة:104]، أي: يكفينا ( مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  )[المائدة:104]، فلسنا في حاجة إلى غيره. فرد تعالى عليهم منكراً عليهم  قولهم الفاسد: ( أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا  )[المائدة:104]، أي: يتبعونهم ويحتجون بباطلهم ولو كان أولئك الآباء جهالاً  حمقاً لا يعقلون شيئاً من الحق، ( وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ )[المائدة:104]  إلى  خير أو معروف؟ ]، ولهذا ما زال إلى الآن أصحاب البدع في دارنا  الإسلامية  يحتجون فيقولون: العلماء قبلكم ما قالوا هذا، وجدنا علماءنا في  هذه البلاد  يقولون كذا وكذا! فهل هذه حجة؟ دعاك إلى قال الله وقال الرسول  وتقول:  وجدنا علماءنا يفعلون كذا! هذا تشبه بالمشركين أم لا؟ مهما ما كنت  إذا  دعيت إلى الكتاب والسنة فقل: آمنت بالله، وصلى الله وسلم على رسول  الله،  هات الكتاب والسنة.
والآن   لاشك أن المستمعين والمستمعات فهموا هذه الآيات إن شاء الله، لكن تنتفعون   بها يوم تقرءونها، لا بد من قراءة القرآن، أما أن تسمع الآيات ولا تعود   إليها تتلوها ليلاً ونهاراً فكيف تبقى في ذهنك؟ لكن الذي يرجع إلى الآيات   يتلوها في تهجده في أوقات فراغه يمر بها يذكر ذلك.                           
هداية الآيات
  قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً:   كراهية الإلحاف ]، ما معنى: ألحف في السؤال؟ أكثر فوق العادة، وقد قلنا:   إن المراد مطلق السؤال، حتى لو سألت المال، سألت الدراهم، سألت عن أي شيء،   لا تلحف وتلح، تأدب، فضلاً عن أسئلة تتعلق بدين الله وما عند الله.
[   كراهية الإلحاف في السؤال والتقعر في الأسئلة والتنطع فيها ]، التقعر: أن   يذهب بعيداً إلى معان ما تخطر في البال، والتنطع كذلك أن يطلع إلى أشياء  ما  سمع بها، فاسأل عما أنت في حاجة إليه أن تعبد الله به وتعرفه، بل نحن   نقول: لا يجوز أن نؤذي أمياً، حارس عند الباب اسأله بلطف لا تلحف عليه: من   أنت وكيف هذا؟ كما يفعل الجهال، فمن أين أخذنا هذا الهدى؟ من قوله تعالى: ( لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ  )[المائدة:101].
[   ثانياً: حرمة الابتداع في الدين ]، ليس من حق أي عالم أو رباني أو ولي أن   يبتدع بدعة في الإسلام ويدعو الناس إليها؛ لأن هذا تجهيل لله، أو نسبة   النسيان إلى الله أو نسبة عدم العلم إلى الله، حتى جاء هو بعبادة يدعو   الناس إليها، فلهذا كل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار، والذين يبتدعون   ويزيدون هل الإسلام ما كفاهم حيث أدوا الواجبات والفرائض والنوافل وبقي وقت   فأرادوا أن يزيدوا شيئاً؟! إن الفرائض ما أدوها.
[حرمة  الابتداع في  الدين وأنه سبب وجود الشرك في الناس ]، سبب وجود الشرك ما  هو؟ والله! إنه  البدعة، هي التي تنتقل من تحسين بدعة إلى عمل شرك، من أين  أخذنا هذا؟ من  قوله تعالى: (  مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا  سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا  حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  )[المائدة:103].
   [ ثالثاً: وجوب رد المختلف فيه إلى الكتاب والسنة والرضا بحكمهما ]، إذا   حصل خلاف بين مؤمن ومؤمن يجب أن يرد ذلك إلى الكتاب والسنة والرضا بالحكم،   لا نرده إلى الكتاب والسنة وبعد ذلك ما ترضى وما تقتنع، وجوب رد المختلف   فيه إلى الكتاب القرآن العظيم، والسنة سنة الرسول عليه السلام، والرضا   بحكمهما، واقتنع وطأطئ رأسك وقل: آمنت بالله وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم، لا تقل: أنا مذهبي ما يقول بهذا. فهذا الحكم أخذناه من قوله تعالى: (   وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى   الرَّسُولِ قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا  )[المائدة:104].
[   رابعاً: حرمة تقليد الجهال واتباعهم في أباطيلهم ]، يحرم أن تقلد جاهلاً   يا عبد الله، لا يحل لك أن تقلد جاهلاً وتعمل بقوله ورأيه وعمله وتتبعه في   باطله، الجاهل أعمى فكيف يقودك؟! يقودك من علم وعرف وأصبح ذا نور وهداية،   هذا قلده، أما أن تقلد جاهلاً باطلاً فتقع في الهلاك، وأكثر البدع قلد  فيها  المسلمون الجهال، إذ ما وجدوا علماء دعوهم إليها، يندر هذا، الجهال  يقلد  بعضهم بعضاً.
هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما ندرس ونسمع، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (46)  
الحلقة (459)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (52)
**

          أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى أن نحافظ على زكاة أنفسنا وطهارتها، ثم  أخبرنا  أننا متى ما فعلنا ذلك واهتدينا إلى طريقه المستقيم، فلا يضرنا من  ضل عن  الطريق وتنكب السبيل، المهم أن نحافظ على هدايتنا ونوفر أسبابها كما  بينها  لنا رسول الله، وهي التآمر بالمعروف والتناهي عن المنكر، فإذا  تحققت  الهداية للمؤمنين والضلالة للمنحرفين كان مرجعهم جميعاً إلى رب  العالمين،  لينبئهم بما كانوا يعلمون، ويجازي أهل الهداية بما يستحقون،  ويجازي أهل  الضلالة بما يستقحون.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛  إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة،  الميمونة، ومعنا الليلة آية  واحدة من أجل الآيات وأعظمها، فيها نتلوها  ونكرر تلاوتها رجاء أن نحفظها  عن ظهر قلب.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ   مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا   فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  )[المائدة:105]. 
هذا   النداء أحد نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان، ينادينا خالقنا ورازقنا ومدبر   حياتنا، ينادينا معبودنا وإلهنا الحق الذي لا إله لنا سواه، فيقول: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:105]،  أي: يا من آمنتم بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد  رسولاً، يا من آمنتم  بالله ولقائه ووعده ووعيده، يا من آمنتم بكل ما أمركم  مولاكم أن تؤمنوا به  من الغيب والشهادة، أنتم أيها المؤمنون الأحياء،  والحي يسمع النداء، والحي  يفعل إن أمر أن يفعل، ويترك إن أمر أن يترك؛  ولذلك لكمال حياته. 
وقد   علمنا: أن الإيمان الحق بمثابة الروح للبدن، فالمؤمن الإيمان الصحيح الذي   إذا عرضناه على القرآن والسنة وافقا عليه، صاحب هذا الإيمان -والله- حي،   وحسبه شرفاً أن يناديه الله: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:105]،  فجوابنا: لبيك اللهم لبيك، مر نفعل، انه ننته، بشر  نستبشر، أنذر نحذر، علم  نتعلم، عبيدك بين يديك، هذه حال المؤمنين الصادقين  في إيمانهم.                        
الأمر بتهذيب النفس وتزكيتها وتطهيرها
نادانا هنا ليقول لنا: ( عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]، ماذا نفعل بها؟ نزكيها ونطهرها، نهذبها ونربيها؛ لتكون في عداد مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين. يا   عبد الله! عليك نفسك لا تهملها، لا تغفل عنها، لا تضيعها، لا تصب عليها   أطنان الذنوب والآثام فتمسخها وتحولها إلى نفس شيطانية والعياذ بالله، أنت   المسئول عنها لا غيرك، واللفظ يحمل معنى عاماً: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105] من المؤمنين، مروهم وانهوهم، وربوهم وعلموهم، هذبوهم، اهدوهم، أرشدوهم؛ لأنكم كالجسم الواحد. 
وتتناول   ما بدأنا به أن كل مؤمن عليه أن يحفظ نفسه من أن تتلوث أو تسقط وتهبط   وتصبح في عداد الشياطين والمجرمين، هذا أمر الله، فهل نطيع؟ يا ويحنا إذا   لم نطع، فهيا نحفظ لأنفسنا طهارتها.
أولاً:  نطهرها بمواد التطهير،  وهي الإيمان والعمل الصالح، والعمل الصالح: ما  وضعه الله لنا لنعبده به من  كلمة لا إله إلا الله إلى إماطة الأذى عن طريق  المؤمنين، كل العبادات من  صلاة، من زكاة، صيام، بر الوالدين، قول  المعروف، ذكر الله، تلاوة كتاب  الله، الجهاد، الرباط، كل عبادة هي عبارة  عن مادة لتزكية النفس، إذا  استعملها العبد على الوجه المطلوب أثرت في نفسه  بالطهر والصفاء، حتى تصبح  روحه كأرواح الملائكة، ثم علينا إذا طهرناها أن  نحافظ على طهارتها، لا  نغفلها بحيث تنظف اليوم وغداً نصب عليها برميل زبل  فنسودها ونلطخها، لا بد  من المحافظة على طهارتها وزكاتها حتى الموت، وإن  زلت القدم واستغفلك العدو  يوماً في الدهر فالتوبة النصوح تزيل ذلك الأثر  وتذهبه ويحل محله الأثر  الطيب، قال تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُوْلَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ  )[الفرقان:70]، ما كان ظلماً ونتناً في النفس يصبح نوراً وطهارة وريحاً طيباً.
يا   عبد الله.. يا أمة الله! حافظ على نفسك، لا تهملها، لا تضيعها، لا ترمها   في مزابل الشياطين، جنبها كل ما من شأنه أن يلوثها كالكذب، كالحسد،  كالشرك،  كالبخل، كالخيانة، كل الذنوب، ما من ذنب حتى النظرة تتعمدها وتنظر  إلى  امرأة في الشارع أو على النافذة بقصد النظر إليها؛ ما ذنب إلا يحول  نفسك  إلى نتن وعفونة إذا لم تبادر بغسلها وتطهيرها.
أقول:  أمرنا مولانا عز  وجل أن نحافظ على زكاة أنفسنا وطهارتها، أولاً: نستعمل  التزكية والتطهير،  وحين تطهر لا نسمح أبداً لأدنى دخن يصيبها، وإن زلت  القدم قلت: أستغفر  الله.. أستغفر الله، أتوب إلى الله، تمرغ بين يدي الله  وأنت تبكي في صدق  عازماً على ألا تعود إلى هذا الذنب ولو قطعت وصلبت، فإن  هذا الأثر يمحى  بإذن الله مع التوبة الصادقة، (   إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُوْلَئِكَ   يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا   رَحِيمًا  )[الفرقان:70]. 
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]، قلت: إن الآية تتناول أمة الإسلام لأنها جسم واحد، ( عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ   )[المائدة:105]  أيها المسلمون، ولا تبالوا بأولئك عبدة الأصنام والأحجار  وأصحاب البحيرة  والسائبة وما تقدم، شأنهم إلى جهنم، لكن أنتم أيها  المسلمون حافظوا على  طهارة أرواحكم وزكاة نفوسكم: ( عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]. 
ضلال الضالين لا يضر المهتدين
وقوله: ( لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ  )[المائدة:105] بقيد: ( إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  من ضل الطريق الموصل إلى رضوان الله ودار السلام ومواكب  النبيين والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين لا يضرنا أبداً إذا نحن اهتدينا،  أنت هديت لتعبد الله  عز وجل فاستقم على منهجه ولا يضرك بلايين الكفار  والمشركين، ( لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ  )[المائدة:105] الطريق وأخطأه وسلك سبيل الشياطين، ولكن بشرط ( إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  إذا اهتدينا أولاً إلى الإيمان الصحيح والتوحيد لله رب  العالمين، ثم  عبادته بما شاء أن نعبده، ثم تجنب كل ما من شأنه أن يؤثر على  أنفسنا بالخبث  والتدسية، أي: باجتناب كل ما حرم الله ورسوله من النظرة  إلى أكل الربا.وهنا   ألفت النظر -وقد سبق أن عرفتم- إلى أنه لا بد من معرفة ما نعبد الله به،   ومعرفة ما نتجنبه مما حرمه الله، فالعلم ضروري يا عبد الله، كيف يقال:  اغسل  ثيابك وهو لا يعرف بم يغسلها، لا بد أن أقدم له مادة الصابون أو  الماء.  فأنت تقول: يا عبد الله! زك نفسك. فكيف يزكيها؟ دله على مواد  التزكية وعلمه  كيف يستعملها، قل له: حافظ يا عبد الله على زكاة روحك  وطهارتها، بين له  ألا يأتي ذنباً من الذنوب فيلوثها ويخبثها، فلا بد من  معرفة محاب الله  ومكارهه، لا بد -يا عبد الله.. يا أمة الله- من أن تعرف  محاب الله ومكارهه،  فإذا عرفت محاب الله عرفت وعد الله، وإذا عرفت مكارهه  عرفت وعيده، إذ لله  وعد ووعيد، الوعد لمن أطاعه، والوعيد لمن عصاه، ومحاب  الله هذه العبادات،  ما شرعها إلا لأنه يحبها، واذكروا قول الحبيب صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن )،   إذاً: الله يحب بعض الكلم، ما أمرنا بأن نقول كلمة أو نعبده بها إلا لأنه   يحبها، فهل أنتم تأخذون بهذا الهدي المحمدي؟ من منكم يقول: أنا عندي ورد   يومي أقول مائة مرة: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم، أتملق الله   وأتزلف إليه ليحبني؟ لنقل: سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم، تغن بها   وأنت تسوق في سيارتك، تغن بها والقدوم في يدك تنجر خشبتك، اذكري يا مؤمنة   وأنت تعجنين طحينك ودقيقك؛ لأننا خلقنا للذكر، ما عندنا كلم نلهج به ويسمع   منا قط إلا ذكر الله عز وجل، أليس لذلك خلقنا؟
إذاً:  هل عرفتم سر  الحياة وعلة الوجود أيها الفلاسفة؟ علة الوجود كله وسر هذه  الحياة: أن يذكر  الله ويشكر، فمن شكر وذكر؛ قربه إليه وأدناه وأنزله  الفراديس العلا، ومن  كفره وجحد ولم يذكره أرداه وأشقاه.
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  أما إذا ضللتم فإنه يضركم الضال، لكن إذا اهتديت فلا  يضرك، والاهتداء إلى  أين؟ إلى الجنة. وهل للجنة طريق؟ أي نعم، وهو الإيمان  والعمل الصالح فعلاً،  وترك الشرك والمعاصي تركاً، هذا هو الطريق نهايته  دار السلام، وإذا تعجبت  فأبشر عما قريب وأنت على سرير الموت والملائكة  تتوافد عليك وأنت تستبشر بهم  وتضحك: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  )[فصلت:30] في سياق الموت، وتقول لهم ماذا؟ ( أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ   *    نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ   وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ     *  نُزُلًا  )[فصلت:30-32]، ضيافة، ( مِنْ غَفُورٍ رَحِيمٍ  )[فصلت:32]، هؤلاء أهل الأرواح الطاهرة، والنفوس الزكية، أما أصحاب النفوس الملوثة المخبثة المنتنة فلا.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (إلى الله مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون)
 (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  مرجع الطغاة والبغاة والظلمة والمشركين والكافرين،  والربانيين والمؤمنين  والصالحين، وهل نرجع إلى غيره؟ ما هناك -والله-مرجع  إلا إليه في ساحة فصل  القضاء.(فَيُنَبّ  ِئُكُمْ  بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )[المائدة:105]،  وإذا نبأنا وأخبرنا فإنما  ليقيم الحجة علينا، وتأتي السجلات الضخمة،  ووالله! ما ترك لنا من عمل صالح  أو فاسد إلا دون وكتب وسجل، ( فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ  بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ  *  إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ   *  فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ   *  فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ   *  قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ   )[الحاقة:19-23]، يقولون لهم: ( كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا  أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ )[الحاقة:24]، الماضية، وهذه  الجلسة منها.
ثم  قال تعالى: ( وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ )[الحاقة:25]،   فالأول: كتابه حسنات ذات أنوار يعطونه بيمينه، والآخر سيئات منتنة وشرك   وخبث يعطى كتابه بشماله ووراء ظهره، لا يواجهونه ليأخذها، ( فَيَقُولُ يَا  لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ )[الحاقة:25]، أي: لم أعط كتابيه، (  وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ  *  يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ  )[الحاقة:26-27]، يود الانتحار ولا ينفعه انتحار، يود لو يموت في تلك الساعة، ( يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ  *  مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ   *  هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ   )[الحاقة:27-29]،  هاتان مصيبتان: المال والسلطان، من طبع الإنسان حب أن  يسود ويعلو ويتكبر  ويترفع، من طبيعته أن يحب المال حباً جماً، ومن يقول:  أنا لا أحبه؟ قد يكون  ذلك من شاخ أو أصبح على شفا حفرة، ومع هذا قد يشيب  المرء ويشب معه حب  المال والدنيا.
إذاً:  ( خُذُوهُ )[الحاقة:30]، من الآمر؟ الله جل جلاله. من المأمور؟ ملائكته،  زبانيته، ( خُذُوهُ )[الحاقة:30] أولاً ( فَغُلُّوهُ )[الحاقة:30]، الغل  يوضع في عنقه، ( خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ  *  ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ   *  ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ   )[الحاقة:31-32]، يدخلونها من فيه ويخرجونها من دبره كخيط المسبحة، (  ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا )[الحاقة:32]، هل من أذرعتنا أو أذرعة  السلطان؟ كلا؛ لأن ضرسه كأحد، وعرض أحد مائة وخمسة وثلاثون كيلو متر، فكم  طول هذه السلسلة؟ 
(ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ )[الحاقة:32]، لم؟ ما العلة؟ ( إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ  *  وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ   *  فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ   *  وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ   *  لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلَّا الْخَاطِئُونَ   )[الحاقة:33-37]،  والغسلين: الغسالة، العرق والدماء والأوساخ التي تتجمع  في أطنان، ذلك هو  طعامهم، لا بقلاوة ولا حلاوة ولا لوبيا ولا جزر، الطعام  ما يسيل من عرق  ودماء ودموع وأوساخ تتجمع بكميات، وهي طعامهم، فقولوا:  آمنا بالله.                          
توقف الهداية على الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
  معاشر المستمعين! اسمعوا الآية من جديد: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  قالت العلماء: لن تتم هدايتنا إلا إذا أمرنا بالمعروف  ونهينا عن المنكر،  قال ذلك الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا تتم هدايتنا  ونطمئن إلى أننا مهتدون  حتى نأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر؛ لأننا لو  رأينا المنكر يرتكب بيننا  وما نهينا عنه، ورأينا المعروف ضائعاً وما أمرنا  به ولا فعلناه فهل نهتدي؟  كلا. بل ننتكس، إذا انتشر الباطل في قرية أو  مدينة أو في بيت فلا تتم هداية  حقة إلا إذا أمرنا ونهينا عن المنكر.وإليكم حديث الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، روى أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما -والحديث حسنه الترمذي وقال: حسن غريب، ولا تضر غرابته- عن أبي أمية الشعباني من التابعين، قال: ( أتيت أبا ثعلبة الخشني فقلت له: كيف تصنع بهذه الآية؟ )، وهي قوله تعالى: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ   مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا   فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  )[المائدة:105]، ويجزيكم الخير بالخير والشر بالشر. ( فقال: أية آية؟ قلت: قوله تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  قال: أما والله لقد سألت عنها خبيراً، سألت عنها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم )، أنا خبير، فكيف حصلت لي هذه الخبرة؟ قال: سألت  أنا عنها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( فقال: ائتمروا بالمعروف وتناهوا عن المنكر )، (ائتمروا) أي: ليأمر بعضكم بعضاً بالمعروف، و(تناهوا) أي: لينه بعضكم بعضاً عن المنكر.

كنت   أفكر في الآية وأمامنا مصلون بينهم أحد الإخوان ثوبه يسحب في الأرض،  فقلت:  هل أقول لأحد: امش إليه وقل له: تعال إلي؟ قد لا يحصل، فهل أسكت  وأنا الآن  في الدرس؟ فكيف نعمل؟ فتوكلت على الله ومشيت إليه، وأخذته من  ذراعه وسلمت  عليه، وقلت له: يا بني! ثوبك طويل، لا يصح هذا، فقصره. ففرح  والحمد لله. 
فكل   من رأى بينكم منكراً فليغيره، ابدأ بالبيت الذي أنت فيه، زوجتك وأولادك،   أمك وأبوك، موضع تلاقيك بإخوانك في عملك أو في سفرك، وهكذا، مره بالمعروف   إن ترك معروفاً، ولكن بالكلمة الطيبة والوجه الباش الهاش، لا تعنف ولا  تغلظ  وتشدد فما يقبل منك حتى ولو كان من كان، وإذا رأيت أيضاً معروفاً  متروكاً  فقل: يا فلان! افعل كذا فهو خير لك، فتنجو وتسعد وتكمل، وهكذا،  فإذا أمرنا  بالمعروف وتناهينا عن المنكر ما يشيع فينا الباطل والمنكر ولا  نضل، لكن إذا  اهتدينا ثم سكتنا وظهر الباطل والمنكر وترك المعروف كذا  يوماً فسنتحول إلى  ضلال، من كان لا يكذب فإنه يصبح يكذب.    
شرح حديث: (ائتمروا بالمعروف وتناهوا عن المنكر)
  لنسمع حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ( ائتمروا بالمعروف )، أي: ليأمر بعضكم بعضاً، المرأة تأمر الرجل، الخادم يأمر السيد، السيد يأمر الخادم، الجار يأمر جاره وهكذا؛ لأننا نفس واحدة: ( عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]، فنفسي هي نفسك.قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( حتى إذا رأيت شحاً مطاعاً وهوى متبعاً ودنيا مؤثرة وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه فعليك بخاصة نفسك ودع عنك أمر العامة )، نسأل الله ألا يوجدنا في وقت كهذا.                        
معنى الشح المطاع
   يقول: ( ائتمروا بالمعروف وتناهوا عن المنكر ) إلى متى؟ ( حتى إذا رأيت شحاً مطاعاً )، وهل الشح يطاع؟ قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ   )[الحشر:9]،  فالشح فطري في النفس، مغروز بها، فإن وقاك الله إياه وحفظك  منه نجوت، وإذا  نبت فيك وأثمر فهذا الشح يصبح صاحبه يطيعه، لو أمره أن  يسرق من جيب أخيه  فإنه يسرق لأنه أطاع شحه، لو أمره أن يكذب ألف كذبة لأجل  الحفاظ على ماله  فإنه يكذب، الشح أشد من البخل، وهو منع الحقوق، هذا مرض  إذا وقانا الله منه  نجونا، ونسأل الله أن يقينا.وقالت  العلماء: من أدوية علاج الشح  الصدقات، تمرن وتعود على الصدقة، في يدك سبع  تمرات فتصدق بتمرة، بين يديك  خمس لقيمات طعام وجاء سائل فأعطه لقمة، في  يديك عشرة ريالات فجاء سائل  فأعطه نصف ريال أو ريالاً، تمرن على هذا تبرأ  من هذا المرض، لا علاج له إلا  الصدقة، بها يعالج شح النفس أو بخلها، قد  تبخل بالمال، وقد تبخل ببدنها،  تبخل بعرضها، تبخل بحياتها كلها.                           
معنى الهوى المتبع
  ثانياً: ( وهوى متبع )،   هوى النفوس متبع، الناس يتبعون أهواءهم، أيما شيء تزينه النفس يفعله، هل   لهذا مثال؟ مثال هذا الذي شاع بين الناس الدشوش التي على السطوح، هل أمر   الله بهذا؟ هل بلغكم أن هذا حلال وطيب مما يرضي الله؟ الجواب: لا، بل أعلن   رسمياً في الصحف والإذاعة أنه حرام، فكيف تجده الآن على السطوح، ما سببه؟   والله! ما هو إلا الهوى المتبع، اتبعوا أهواءهم وما اتبعوا دين الله ولا   دين رسوله ولا ما جاء في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسوله، والله ما هو إلا هوى   متبع.هؤلاء  الذين يبيعون البرانيط، والعامة لا يفهمون البرنيطة، عرفناها  يوم عشنا مع  فرنسا المستعمرة، وهي ما تسمى بالقبعة، وقد بينا غير ما مرة  أن الرسول  الكريم يقول: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،   وقلت: بالله الذي لا إله غيره! لو يجتمع علماء الكون والطبيعة والنفس   والطب على أن ينقضوا هذا الخبر والله ما نقضوه ولن يقدروا على نقضه، ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،   فلهذا أمرنا ألا نتشبه بيهودي ولا نصراني ولا مشرك أبداً، فمن تشبه بقوم   كيف يكون منهم؟ لأن لفظ (تشبه) على وزن تفعل، أراد أن يكون مثل مسيو،  امرأة  شاهدت عاهرة على التلفاز أو الفيديو فأحبت أن تكون مثلها، فأخذت  تأخذ  المساحيق واللباس وكل ما تريده لتكون مثلها، هذه لا تلبث أن يكون في  قلبها  نفاق فتنسى الله والدار الآخرة، رأى رجل منا مائعاً ضائعاً مخنثاً  في زيه،  في لباسه، في منطقه، فأحبه وأراد أن يكون مثله، وأخذ يتشبه به،  والله لا  يلبث أن يكون مثله، رأيت بطلاً شجاعاً فارساً هماماً، فأحببت أن  تكون مثله،  فأخذت تقلده، لا تلبث أن تكون مثله؛ لأنك أردت، رأيت عبداً  صالحاً فأحببته  وأردت أن تكون مثله، فتأخذ بالتشبه به في عمامته، في  مشيته، في جلسته، في  منطقه، في أذكاره، في عباداته، والله! ما تلبث أن  تكون مثله، هذه قاعدة  وضعها أبو القاسم من وحي السماء: ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )،   فهذه البرانيط من يصدرها لنا؟ اليهود. فكيف يا تاجر في مدينة الرسول، في   مكة بلد الله عز وجل تستورد البرانيط لتبيعها لأبناء المسلمين؟ فأصبحوا   يتبجحون في الشوارع حتى في المسجد، لولا أنا طردناهم من الحلقة لأتوا إلى   الحلقة؟ فهل هذا منكر أو معروف؟ والله! إنه لمنكر، وإن لم تنكروه فالله   ينكره، نحن تنازلنا عن لباس العسكر؛ لأنه يواجه العساكر والجيوش، أما   المدنيون فبأي حق يلبسون البرانيط؟ فيا ويل التجار الذين يستوردونها   ويبيعونها، زوروهم في دكاكينهم وأنتم تبتسمون، وسلموا عليهم وصافحوهم،   وعانقوهم، وقولوا: استيراد هذه لا خير فيه، بلغنا أن هذا من زي الكافرين   والنصارى. نحن رأينا اليهود، فهل تلبس برنيطة يهودي؟ أعوذ بالله! مضت فترة   على المسلمين ولا يضع برنيطة على رأسه إلا كافر. 
على  سبيل المثال:  عايشنا الديار المغربية: المغرب، الجزائر، تونس، ليبيا،  والله ما كان مدني  يلبس برنيطة والحاكم فرنسا! واحتراماً للإسلام  والمسلمين وتقديراً لهم من  السيدة فرنسا والله! إن الجيوش التي تجيش من  العرب لا تجعل لهم اللباس  العسكري الفرنسي، إما برنس أو عمامة، عمامة  هؤلاء الفرسان الذين تفتح بهم  البلاد، والبوليس بوليسان في الشارع، في  العاصمة أو في المدينة، فرنسي  بالقبعة ومسلم بطربوش أحمر كأنه عثماني،  والله الذي لا إله غيره؛ حفاظاً  على شعور المسلمين، ونحن نهبط هذا  الهبوط؟! فإن شاء الله لا نرى بعد اليوم  قبعة على رأس ولد ولا كبير، لكن  مروا بالمعروف وانهوا عن المنكر.                          
معنى إيثار الدنيا والإعجاب بالرأي
قال: ( ودنيا مؤثرة )، مؤثرة على الآخرة، مؤثرة حتى على العرض والشرف والكمال، الدنيا آثروها وفضلوها على غيرها. ( وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه )،   هذه محنة أخيره، كل من عنده رأي ما يقبل رأي الآخر أبداً ولا يعترف   للعالم، العالم لا يعترف للعالم، كل ذي رأي معجب برأيه ما يتنازل وما يقبل   الحق أبداً.                          
التوجيه للمسلم حال ظهور الشح المطاع وغيره
   يقول هنا: ( فعليك بخاصة نفسك )،   انج، إن هبطت الأمة هل تهبط أنت؟ إذا رأيت هذه الأربعة ظاهرة ما أصبح  يقبل  منك معروف ولا منكر فماذا تصنع؟ عليك بخاصة نفسك، أقم صلاتك وأد  زكاتك،  واذكر ربك وتجنب ما حرم عليك، وإن خفت أن يلحقك أذى فارحل، اسكن في  الجبال  أو الشعاب أو الأودية، حتى تموت طاهراً نقياً، فتنجو وتسعد.قال: ( ودع عنك أمر العامة؛ فإن من ورائكم أياماً الصبر فيهن مثل القبض على الجمر )، اللهم لا تحينا إليها، ( للعامل فيهن مثل أجر خمسين رجلاً يعملون مثل عملكم )،   أيها الأصحاب! للعامل في ذلك الزمان مثل أجر خمسين صحابي في البلاء الذي   عم وانتشر وثبت هو وصبر، إن غنَّى الناس فوالله ما يغني، إن أدخلوا  التلفاز  والفيديو فوالله ما يدخله في بيته، إن ألبسوا أولادهم البرانيط  فوالله ما  يلبسها، إن وضعوا البنوك وأسسوها فوالله ما يفعل، إن كشفوا وجوه  نسائهم  وبناتهم فوالله ما يكشف، هذا له أجر خمسين صحابياً.   
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
إذاً: أعيد الآية ولا تنسوا ما سمعتموه: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:105]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، ( عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]، هذبوها طهروها، احفظوها؛ حتى لا تضيع وتهلك، ( لا  يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ )[المائدة:105]،  لا تتم هداية  أمة إلا إذا أمرت بالمعروف وتناهت عن المنكر؛ لأنها إذا سكتت  يعمها  المنكر ويغشاها الباطل وما يبقى فيها من ينجو ( إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ  )[المائدة:105]، وهل هناك غير الله نرجع إليه فينبئنا بما كنا نعمل  ويجزينا به؟اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.
وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (47)  
الحلقة (460)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (53)


          شرع الله عز وجل لعباده الوصية في الحضر والسفر وحث عليها ورغب  فيها، ومن  كان موصياً بشيء فلابد أن يشهد على وصيته أثنان ذوا عدل من  المسلمين، فإن  كان في سفر أو في أرض غير أرض المسلمين، ولم يجد مسلمين  يشهدان فله أن يشهد  كافرين على وصيته، فإن حصلت ريبة في شهادتهما فيحلفان  عليها، فإن عثر على  أنهما كذبا في الشهادة فيؤتى بشاهدين آخرين يقومان  مقامهما ويردان شهادتهما  ويعيدان الحق إلى أصحابه.         
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت حين الوصية ...)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء   أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن ما زلنا -والحمد لربنا- مع سورة المائدة  المباركة، الميمونة، ومعنا  هذه الآيات الثلاث، وهن من أعظم الآيات في  القرآن الكريم، احتار لهن  العلماء وكبار الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة، فهيا  نتلو ونستمع ونتدبر  ونتأمل، فإذا جاء الشرح وجدنا أنفسنا على علم.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ   أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ   فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ   الصَّلاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ   ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا   إِذًا لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ   *    فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا فَآخَرَانِ   يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ   الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِنْ   شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *    ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا أَوْ   يَخَافُوا أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ بَعْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   وَاسْمَعُوا وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ  )[المائدة:106-108].                       
سبب نزول الآيات
     أذكر لكم ما قيل في سبب نزولها أولاً لتتفهموا معنى الآية: كان تميم  الداري رضي الله عنه وعدي بن بداء  في الجاهلية تاجرين يتجران من مكة إلى  الشام، فخرجا وهما على كفرهما  ومعهما رجل آخر، فحضرته الوفاة في الشام  ومعه أحسن ما يملك، معه جام من  الذهب أراد أن يبيعه لملوك الشام، وهو ذو  قيمة كبيرة، فلما حضرته الوفاة  قدم إليهما أمواله ومنها الجام هذا  وأوصاهما أن يبلغا أمواله إلى أهله  بمكة، فلما وصلا إلى مكة قدما ما ترك  من مال وأخفيا الجام، وقالا: هذا الذي  تركه وليكم.إذاً:  فماذا يصنع أهل الميت؟ سكتوا، لكن قالوا: إن لولينا  جاماً من ذهب يبلغ  كثيراً، فأين ذهب؟ قالا: هذا الذي تركه. وتمضي الأيام  ويدخل تميم الداري   في الإسلام، قال: فأسلمت وتأثمت، أي: خفت من الإثم، فرددت نصف الذي أخذته   من المال، إذ باعا الجام بألفي دينار أو درهم، فدفع خمسمائة لأهل الميت   خوفاً من الله عز وجل، والآخر ما زال على كفره، ابن بداء، فرفعت القضية إلى  رسول الله بالمدينة، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات في هذه القضية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ  )[المائدة:106]، فيما بينكم، ( إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ  )[المائدة:106]، أشرف عليه في سياقاته، ليس معناه: شاهد الموت.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (اثنان ذوا عدل منكم أو آخران من غيركم)
(اثْنَانِ  )[المائدة:106]، اثنان يشهدان على ما ترك ووصى هذا الميت، ( ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   )[المائدة:106]،  وهذا قاعدة إلى يوم القيامة: لا تشهد إلا صاحب العدل،  كتبت وصيتك فأشهد  عليها من هم معروفون بالعدل، أما المعروفون بالحيف  والظلم والجور فلا يحق  لهم ذلك، ولا يجوز استشهادهم، والآن المحكمة لا  تقبل شهادة أي شخص، لا بد  أن تثبت عدالته ولو بشاهدين يزكيانه. (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ   أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ   )[المائدة:106]،  أي: من غير المسلمين كأهل الكتاب، وهذا القول الراجح،  ومنهم من يقول: من  قبيلة أخرى أو ناس آخرين، لكن الذي قال به إمام أهل  السنة الإمام أحمد هو هذا، وهو أصح ما قيل وإن خالفه الجمهور، (مِنْ  غَيْرِكُمْ) أي: من أهل الكتاب.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (إن أنتم ضربتم في الأرض فأصابتكم مصيبة الموت ...)
  (إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ   )[المائدة:106]،  أما في بلد الإسلام فما يجوز أن تستشهد كافراً من أهل  الذمة اليهود  والنصارى، تترك المسلمين وتأتي لتوصي وتشهد كافرين! ما يجوز  هذا، لكن إذا  كنت في بلاد الكفر في بريطانيا أو أمريكا فإنك تشهد، ( إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ   )[المائدة:106]،  ما معنى الضرب في الأرض؟ الضرب بالرجل، فالمسافر يضرب  الأرض، ما يرفع  رجلاً حتى يضع الثانية، عجب هذا القرآن الكريم! والماشي كم  يضرب الأرض مرة؟  ألف مرة أو آلاف المرات، والمراد من الضرب هنا: السفر  للتجارة وغيرها، ( إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ  )[المائدة:106]، والموت أكبر مصيبة وأعظمها لا مصيبة أجل منها، ( تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلاةِ   )[المائدة:106]،  تحبسون الشاهدين إذا شك فيهما أو اتهما، ما اقتنع أهل  الميت بشهادتهما،  فماذا تفعلون بهما؟ تأتون بهما إلى المسجد بعد صلاة  العصر، أولاً: المسجد  لأنه مكان مقدس ما يستطيع يهودي ولا نصراني ولا مسلم  أن يكذب فيه، بل يرهب  وترتعد فرائسه، وبعد صلاة العصر بالذات؛ لأن هذا  الوقت -كما تعملون- ينزل  فيه ملائكة الليل ويعرج ملائكة النهار بأعمال  العبد في نهاره وليله، وعند  المحراب.إذاً: ( تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ  )[المائدة:106]، أي: يقولان: بالله الذي لا إله غيره! ما ترك فلان إلا كذا، أو ترك فلان كذا، ( فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ   )[المائدة:106]،  هذا كله إذا شككتم، أما إذا ما شككتم في الشاهدين على  الوصية فما هناك  حاجة إلى هذا، لكن إذا شككتم فلا حيلة إلا هذا، ( إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى  )[المائدة:106]، أي: الشاهدان يحلفان يقولان: لا نشتري بعهدنا وميثاقنا وأيماننا ( ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:106]، لماذا؟ ( إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ  )[المائدة:106]، كيف نرضى أن نأثم؟                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فإن عثر على أنهما استحقا إثماً فآخران يقومان مقامهما ...) 
  (   فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا فَآخَرَانِ   يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ   الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِنْ   شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   )[المائدة:107]،  فإذا شككتم في أمرهما واستحلفتموهما وحلفا وبعد ذلك  عثرتم على ما يدل على  كذبهما، فجأة وقعتم على شيء كان مخفياً ما كان  معلوماً، ( فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا  )[المائدة:107]، بتحريف الشهادة أو الزيادة أو النقصان، ( فَآخَرَانِ يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَوْلَيَانِ  )[المائدة:107]، نأتي برجلين آخرين يشهدان ويردان شهادة الأولين، وهذا هو العدل، (   فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا فَآخَرَانِ   يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ   الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِنْ   شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   )[المائدة:107]  إن اعتدينا، يقولان هكذا، وترد القضية إلى أصحابها، وهذا  الذي أنجزه رسول  الله عند محرابه، فجاء من أهل مكة من شهد على رد شهادة  الشاهدين وأخذ المال  وهو قيمة الجام.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم ...)
قال تعالى وقوله الحق: ( ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى  )[المائدة:108]، أي: أقرب، ( أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا \ )[المائدة:108]، إذا كانوا يعرفون هذا وأنهم سيعاقبون، وأنهم سيأتون إلى المحكمة ويشهدون، هذه حالة تجعلهم لا يشهدون بالباطل، ( ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا أَوْ يَخَافُوا أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ بَعْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ  )[المائدة:108]، والعياذ بالله.وأخيراً يقول لنا: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   )[المائدة:108]،  أي: خافوه فلا تعصوه، لا بالخيانة ولا بشهادة الزور ولا  بالقول الباطل ولا  بالكذب ولا بالادعاء ولا بالافتراء ولا بأية معصية هي  ترك واجب أو فعل  حرام، ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:108]، فإنه جبار ذو انتقام، من وقف أمامه متجبراً متكبراً معانداً قصم ظهره، ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْمَعُوا  )[المائدة:108]، اسمعوا هذه التعاليم وطبقوها، ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ   )[المائدة:108]،  فمن فسق عن أمر الله ورسوله وخرج عن طاعتهما لا يهديه  الله عز وجل، ما  أصبح أهلاً للهداية، فليحذر المؤمن من الفسق، فإن من فسق  وواصل الفسق يصبح  الفسق جبلة في نفسه وفطرة فيه، ومن ثم لا يقبل الهداية  ولا يهديه الله،  فلهذا يجب أن نسارع إلى التوبة في كل لحظة، ولا يحل  تأجيلها ولا تأخيرها  ولو بساعة، متى أذنبت عبد الله، متى أذنبت أمة الله  فالتوبة على الفور:  أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله، مع الدموع الحارة،  والإصرار على ألا نعود إلى  هذا الذنب، صاحب هذه التوبة -إن شاء الله-  ينجو، وأما الذي يذنب اليوم  ويعيد غداً وبعد غدٍ ويستمر على الذنب فيصل  إلى مستوى لا يهديه الله عز وجل  حسب سنته، قال تعالى -وقوله الحق- من سورة  النساء: ( إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ  )[النساء:17]، أي: من زمن قريب. (   وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى   إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا   الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  )[النساء:18] أيضاً.
الفسق:   ترك واجب أوجبه الله أو رسوله، أوجب فعله أو قوله أو اعتقاده، فتركه عبد   الله أو أمة الله ففسق، وفعل أو قول ما حرم الله ونهى عنه وتوعد عليه   بالعذاب فسق وخروج عن طاعة الله، فالفاسقون بكلمة (أل)، كما في قوله تعالى:   ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ  )[المائدة:108]، هم الضليعون في الفسق، المتوغلون فيه، المرتكبون له دهراً من الزمن؛ لأنه أصبح من غرائزهم. 
قالت   العلماء: اللصوص الذين تعودوا السرقة تجده يسحبه العسكري أو البوليس   بالسلسلة في يده فتخاف عليه، وهو في تلك الساعة يفكر إذا رجع كيف يسرق، كيف   يدخل يده، كيف يعمل كذا من أجل السرقة؛ لأنها أصبحت فطرة له وجبلة في   نفسه؛ لأنه تعود عليها، وهكذا الزاني واللائط والكذاب والمنافق، وقل ما   شئت، كل من تضلع في الفسق وتوغل فيه زمناً طويلاً حاله هي هذه، ولن يتوب،   ما يقبل التوبة ولو عرضتها عليه في أطباق الذهب، فلهذا أجمع المسلمون على   أن التوبة تجب على الفور ولا يحل تأخيرها أبداً، ويكفي قوله تعالى: ( إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ   )[النساء:17]،  لماذا؟ لأنه إذا توغل لا يرجع، فجر بنساء الناس، أكل  أموالهم وسفك دماءهم،  فكيف يرجع؟ ما عنده نفسية لأن يرجع أبداً، هذا معنى  قوله تعالى: ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ  )[المائدة:108].             
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
  اسمعوا الآيات مرة ثانية: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:106]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، أعلمنا، علمنا، قال: (  شَهَادَةُ  بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ  الْوَصِيَّةِ  اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ  غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ  أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ  مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ  )[المائدة:106]، أما إذا كنا في بلاد الإسلام فما نأتي بشاهد كافر أبداً أو  فاسق، لكن نأتي به في بلاد الكفر للضرورة، قال: ( إِنْ أَنْتُمْ  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ  تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا )[المائدة:106]، متى هذا؟ إذا شك فيهما، (   تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ   ارْتَبْتُمْ لا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلا   نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ  *  فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا فَآخَرَانِ يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا   )[المائدة:106-107]، يبطلان تلك الشهادة بشهادتهما، ويحلفان عند المحراب، (   فَآخَرَانِ يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ  عَلَيْهِمُ  الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ  مِنْ  شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ  *  ذَلِكَ   )[المائدة:107-108] الذي سمعتم (  أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ  عَلَى وَجْهِهَا أَوْ يَخَافُوا  أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ بَعْدَ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَاسْمَعُوا وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ )[المائدة:108].
الرد على المجادلين في وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
جادل  الغافلون أخاً لنا البارحة وقالوا: نحن نقول: الشاة معلقة برجلها،  وأنت  تقول: لا بد من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وإلا فما هناك نجاة.  فقلت  له: لو قلت لهم: ( إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ  )[المائدة:105] شرط، ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ   )[المائدة:105]،  والذي ما يأمر بمعروف ولا ينهى عن منكر هل اهتدى؟ لقد ضل  وغوى، وقلت له:  قل لهم: الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يستحيل أن توجد  هداية لأمة  بدونهما، إذا ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فما هو إلا  زمن والناس  كلهم في الذنوب والمعاصي والآثام، ما ينجو أحد، وضربت لهذا  أمثلة عدة،  قلنا: البلدية عندها كناسون موظفون، لو أن الكناسين أضربوا عن  الكناسة  وأصبحت كل عجوز ترمي وسخها عند الباب بعد شهر تصير الأزقة كلها  مزابل ثم  ينتشر فيها الذباب والوباء والمرض؛ لأننا ما نهينا عن المنكر، كل  سكت،  فأيما قرية أو أسرة يظهر فيها ترك معروف أو فعل مكروه ويسكت عنه فلا  بد أن  ينتشر فيهم، فلا هداية إلا بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
  اسمعوا الشرح الآن بالتأني. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
   [ ما زال السياق في إرشاد المؤمنين وتعليمهم وهدايتهم إلى ما يكملهم   ويسعدهم، ففي هذه الآيات الثلاث ينادي الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين فيقول: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ   أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   )[المائدة:106]، أي: ليشهد اثنان ( ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ )[المائدة:106]،  أي: من المسلمين على وصية أحدكم إذا حضرته الوفاة، أو ليشهد اثنان ( مِنْ  غَيْرِكُمْ )[المائدة:106]، أي: من غير المسلمين، ( إِنْ أَنْتُمْ  ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ )[المائدة:106]، أي: كنتم مسافرين ولم يوجد مع من  حضره الموت في السفر إلا كافر ]، هذا ابن بداء وتميم الداري  كانا كافرين،  فلهذا أشهدهما على الوصية، [ فإن ارتبتم في صدق خبرهما وصحة  شهادتهما ] إن  فرضنا هذا، [ فاحبسوهما، أي: أوقفوهما بعد صلاة العصر في  المسجد ليحلفا  لكم فيقسمان بالله، فيقولان: والله! لا نشتري بأيماننا ثمناً  قليلاً، ولو  كان المقسم عليه أو المشهود عليه ذا قربى، أي: قرابة، ( وَلا نَكْتُمُ  شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا إِذًا )[المائدة:106]، أي: إذا كتمنا شهادة الله (  لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ  *  فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا   )[المائدة:106-107]،  أي: وإن وجد أن اللذين حضرا الوصية وحلفا على صدقهما  فيما وصاهما به من  حضره الموت، إن وجد عندهما خيانة أو كذب فيما حلفا  عليه، ( فَآخَرَانِ يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ  عَلَيْهِمُ الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[المائدة:107]، قائلين: والله! لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما، أي: لأيماننا  أصدق وأصح من أيمانهما، ( وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا )[المائدة:107]،  أي: عليهما  باتهام باطل، إذ لو فعلنا ذلك لكنا من الظالمين، فإذا حلفا هذه  اليمين  استحقا ما حلفا عليه ورد إلى ورثة الميت ما كان قد أخفاه وجحده  شاهدا  الوصية عند الموت ]، كما تقدم.
[  قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى  وَجْهِهَا )[المائدة:108]، أي: أقرب إلى أن يأتوا بالشهادة عادلة لا حيف  فيها ولا جور، وقوله تعالى: ( أَوْ يَخَافُوا أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ  بَعْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ )[المائدة:108]، أي: وأقرب إلى أن يخافوا أن ترد  أيمانهم فلا يكذبوا خوف الفضيحة، وقوله تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:108]، أي: خافوه أيها المؤمنون فلا تخرجوا عن طاعته، (  وَاسْمَعُوا )[المائدة:108]  ما تؤمرون به، واستجيبوا لله فيه، فإن الله لا  يهدي إلى سبيل الخير  والكمال الفاسقين الخارجين عن طاعته، واحذروا الفسق  واجتنبوه ].                          
هداية الآيات
    قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً:   مشروعية الوصية في الحضر والسفر معاً ]، ما معنى: مشروعية؟ أي: جائزة، ما   هي بواجبة، المشروعية: كون هذا شرعه الله عز وجل، [ مشروعية الوصية في   الحضر والسفر معاً والحث عليها والترغيب فيها ]، والرسول أوصانا، قال: ( لا  يبيتن أحدكم إلا ووصيته عند رأسه )،  إذا كان له أو عليه، ما من مؤمن عليه  ديون أو له ديون لا يبيت ليلة إلا  ووصيته مكتوبة عنده، وهذا عمل به  المسلمون، عليك ديون للمؤمنين يجب أن  تكتبها وتشهد عليها وتوصي، فإذا مت  أخذت من التركة، لك أموال عند الناس  كذلك؛ حتى لا يضيع حق الورثة، الوصية  مشروعة ومتأكدة ومرغب فيها أشد  الترغيب، ولكن لو لم يفعلها لا يأثم.
[  ثانياً: وجوب الإشهاد على  الوصية ]، إذا وصيت وأنت على سرير الموت: فلان  له كذا.. فلان له كذا؛ فلا  بد أن تشهد على تلك الوصية، أما بدون شاهد فقد  يردونها، يقولون: ما هو  بصحيح هذا.
[  ثالثاً: يجوز شهادة غير المسلم على الوصية إذا تعذر  وجود مسلم ]، قد يقول  قائل: إذا كان المؤمن الفاسق لا تقبل شهادته فكيف  -إذاً- نقبل شهادة  بريطاني أو فرنسي؟ 
الجواب:  للضرورات أحكام، إذا  كنت بين المسلمين فلا يحل لك أن تشهد كافراً أبداً،  حرام عليك، لكن إذا كنت  بين كافرين فلا تضيع حقوق الورثة، لا بد أن تشهد،  وهذا الذي قال به الإمام  أحمد رحمه الله. 
   [ يجوز شهادة غير المسلم على الوصية إذا تعذر وجود المسلم ]، تعذر: أصبح   لا يمكن، من غير الممكن، أنت في مستشفى في بريطانيا وما هناك مسلم فكيف   تصنع؟ أما يذهب الناس يتعالجون؟ ولاحت له حالات الوفاة وعليه وصايا، فيشهد   اثنين من أهل المستشفى كافرين، وإذا أردنا أن نحلف الكافرين فبم نحلفهما؟   بما يعظمان، حتى بعيسى ومريم ؛ لأنهم إذا كانوا يعظمون شخصاً لا يستطيعون  أن يكذبوا معه.
[   رابعاً: استحباب الحلف بعد صلاة العصر تغليظاً في شأن اليمين ]، في  المسجد  وعند المحراب وبعد العصر، فالمؤمن ترتعد فرائصه ويخاف من هذا  الموقف، إذا  كان فيه إيمان يتحرك إيمانه، ويعترف بالحق ولا يكذب ولا يشهد  بالباطل.
[   خامساً: مشروعية تحليف الشهود إذا ارتاب القاضي فيهم أو شك في صدقهم ]،   شاهدان شهدا على أن فلاناً قتل فلاناً، أو أخذ حق فلان، وشك القاضي أنهما   قد يكونان كاذبين لإرادة كذا أو كذا؛ فماذا يصنع القاضي؟
قال:  [  مشروعية تحليف الشهود إذا ارتاب القاضي فيهم أو شك في صدقهم ]، لا بد  أن  يستحلفهما وعند المنبر أيضاً بعد العصر، حتى لا تضيع حقوق المؤمنين   والمؤمنات.
اللذان  عند الوصية شهدا فشككت أنت فيهما، فتأتي أنت وواحد  معك فترد الشهادة؛ فما  كل من يشهد يصدق، لا سيما وهم كافران، فيأتي شاهدان  آخران ما كان حاضرين  عند الوصية، وهذه الشهادة كانت لهما ومن أجلهما فشكا  فيمن شهدا، يرفعان  القضية إلى المحكمة، يقولان: نحن نشك في شهادة هذين  الرجلين، أبونا ترك  أكثر من هذا.
هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما ندرس ونسمع، وأن يجعلنا من أهل القرآن والعمل به.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (48)  
الحلقة (461)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (54)



          يوم القيامة يجمع الله الأولين والآخرين، ويأتي بالنبيين فيسألهم  عن  استجابة أقوامهم إليهم وتذكيره لهم بما أنعم به عليهم، ومن ذلك أنه  يأتي  بعيسى عليه السلام ويذكره بإنعامه عليه وعلى والدته بسائر النعم،  واصطفائه  له بالنبوة والرسالة، وتأييده له بالمعجزات الباهرات، وهداية  الحواريين من  بني إسرائيل للإيمان به واتباعه ونصرته.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يوم يجمع الله الرسل فيقول ماذا أجبتم ...)
                  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله  من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء  أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي، وصلى   الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم لنا هذا الخير إنك ربنا  وعلى كل شيء قدير.
ما   زلنا مع سورة المائدة المباركة، المدنية، الميمونة، ونحن في آخرها، ومعنا   هذه الآيات الأربع فهيا نتلو ونتدبر ونتأمل، والله نسأل أن يشرح صدورنا   وينور قلوبنا، ويفتح علينا في العلم والعمل. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ   *    إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ  وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ  مِنَ الطِّينِ  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ  طَيْرًا  بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ  تُخْرِجُ  الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ  إِذْ  جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ  إِنْ  هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   *  وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ  )[المائدة:109-111].
 قوله تعالى: ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ   )[المائدة:109]،  متى هذا؟ يوم القيامة. يجمعهم في أي مكان؟ على صعيد واحد  في عرصات القيامة  وساحات فصل القضاء، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله عز وجل: ( وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا   *  وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الإِنسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى   *  يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي  )[الفجر:22-24]، واذكروا قول الله تعالى: (   وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي   الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا   هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *    وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ   بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا   يُظْلَمُونَ  )[الزمر:68-69].
(يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ  )[المائدة:109]، يوجه هذا السؤال إلى الرسل الذين لهم أتباع وأمم، ( مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109]، موقف صعب جداً، فيذهلون ويندهشون، لا يسعهم إلا أن يقولوا: ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا  )[المائدة:109]، فيفوضون الأمر لله، ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109]، تسألنا وأنت أعلم منا، فالعلم عندك، ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109]، ما غاب شيء عن علم الله عز وجل.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك ...)
   (إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:111]،  هذا كله في عرصات القيامة وساحة فصل القضاء، والله!  كأننا شهود هناك  حاضرون نسمع هذا ونراه، وهذا من فضل الله تعالى علينا،  أعطانا علوماً ما  عرفها غيرنا. يقول  تعالى: اذكر يوم يجمع الله الرسل، يا من لم يتقوا  الله وفسقوا عن أمره  وخرجوا عن طاعته وكتموا الشهادة وكذبوا على المؤمنين!  اذكروا ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ  )[المائدة:109] سائلاً ( مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ  )[المائدة:109]، هل آمن بكم أقوامكم، هل اتبعوكم أم كفروا بكم، أم عذبوكم؟ ماذا حصل؟ فيقولون لصعوبة الموقف والاندهاش: ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109].
واذكروا أيضاً: ( إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:110]،  في عرصات القيامة، في ساحة فصل القضاء، وخص عيسى بالذكر  في هذا الموقف؛  لأن هناك أمتين عظيمتين -اليهود والنصارى- جانبت الحق فيه،  اليهود قالوا:  عيسى ساحر وابن زنا، وكفروا وكذبوا وحاربوه، والنصارى  قالوا: عيسى هو الله  وابن الله، ملتان عظيمتان وأمتان كبيرتان في العالم،  اليهود والنصارى،  والكتاب يدعو اليهود والنصارى إلى الإسلام وإلى الإيمان،  فاسمعوا وهو يعرض  عليهم هذا الموقف وهم أهله: ( إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:110]، لماذا ما قال: يا عيسى ابن فلان؟ لأن عيسى لا أب له،  وإنما له أم فقط، واسمها: مريم ، وبالعبرية: خادمة الله، مريم معناها:  خادمة الله، سمتها والدتها حنة،  وهي امرأة عمران عليهما السلام، كانت لا  تلد وتاقت نفسها للولادة والولد،  ورأت عصفوراً يزق أفراخه في الحديقة  فجاشت نفسها وهاجت، وسألت ربها إن  أعطاها والداً أن تجعله لله، وفعل الله  بها ما طلبت، وما إن وضعت مريم حتى قمطتها في قماطة، وخرجت بها إلى علماء  بني إسرائيل ( أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ   )[آل عمران:44]، هذه نذيرة الله عز وجل، وكفلها الله زكريا؛ لأن زكريا  رسول من رسل الله ونبي من أنبيائه، وامرأته أخت حنة، فتدبير الله لهذه  النذيرة أن جعل كفيلها رسولاً وجعل امرأته خالتها، كأنها في حجر أمها، (   فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى  وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى  وَإِنِّي  سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ  )[آل  عمران:36]، وهل كان لـمريم ذرية؟ إي والله، عيسى عليه السلام، واستجاب الله  لـحنة ، فما عرفت ابنتها معصية الله ولا عرف عيسى ذنباً قط، دعوة حنة   واستجابة الرحمان جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، ففي عرصات القيامة يأتون إلى آدم   يطلبون منه أن يشفع لهم عند الله ليقضي بينهم؛ لطول الموقف، فيذكر آدم ذنبه   إذ نهي عن الأكل من الشجرة فأكل، فيستحي أن يواجه الله وهو عليه هذا   الذنب، فيحيلهم إلى نوح فيذكر ذنبه في دعوته ( لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا   )[نوح:26]،  فيستحي ويحيلهم إلى إبراهيم، فيذكر أنه كذب ثلاث كذبات في عمر  أكثر من  مائة وعشرين سنة، وكثيراً ما نقول: والله! لكذبات إبراهيم أفضل  من صدقنا؛  لأنه كذب لله، ويحيلهم إلى موسى فيذكر قتله لذلك القبطي فكيف  يواجه الله،  فيحيلهم إلى عيسى، أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  عيسى لم يذكر  ذنباً قط؛ لأنه لم يقارف ذنباً قط، استجابة الله لدعوة حنة ،  فهنيئاً لمن يدعو له عبداً صالح أو مؤمنة صالحة.
(إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:110]،  وهنا أذكركم من باب تذكير الناسين، وتعليم غير العالمين  أن آدم عليه  السلام خلق من غير أب ولا أم، آدم أبو البشر لا أم له ولا أب،  من أبوه؟  والله! لا أب له. من التي ولدته؟ والله! لا أم له، إذ خلقه  الجبار من طين  فاكتملت خلقته ونفخ فيه من روحه فإذا هو آدم أبو البشر،  وخلق حواء أم  البشرية كلها من أب بلا أم، حواء امرأة لا أم لها، والله! لا  أم لها ولكن  لها أب، إذ خلقها الله من ضلع آدم الأيسر بكلمة (كن) فكانت، ( إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  )[يس:82]، حواء بلا أم، وعيسى بأم ولا أب، فهذا عيسى ابن مريم البتول العذراء.
(إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ   )[المائدة:110]،  وهل لله من نعمة على عيسى وأخرى على والدته؟ أي نعم،  واسمعوا بيان هذه  النعم، يفصل الجبار تفصيلاً، فأين اليهود.. أين النصارى  ليسمعوا كلام الله؛  ليخرجوا من ضلالهم وفتنتهم وعماهم وحيرتهم؟                         
معنى قوله تعالى: (إذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً)
قال تعالى: ( اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ   )[المائدة:110]،  القُدْس والقُدُس: الطهر والصفاء، وروح القدس: جبريل  عليه السلام، ويوجد  في الملائكة الروح، ولكن روح القدس هو جبريل عليه  السلام، والروح عيسى، روح  قدس أيضاً، روح طاهرة، لكن أيده بروح القدس  بجبريل يقف معه في كل موقف  يوجهه ويدفع عنه ويبين له، تأييد بروح القدس، ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا   )[المائدة:110]،  (المهد): ما يوضع فيه المولود الجديد من سرير من خشب  ونحوه، إذ الأم ليس  دائماً في يدها ترضعه، فهي تشغل، تطبخ وتغسل فتضع  ولدها على السرير المسمى  بالمهد، ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ  )[المائدة:110]، وقد كلم في المهد، وجاء هذا من سورتها مريم عليها السلام، إذ قال تعالى: ( وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا   *    فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ   أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ   الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا  )[مريم:25-26]،  لا  تدخلي معهم في صراع ولا كلام، لا تكلمي أحداً، اعتذري وقولي: إني صائمة   فلا أكلم أحداً، فلما ألحوا عليها فأشارت إليه كلموه هو، فنطق، فقال عيسى   الرضيع في مهده: ( إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا   *  وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا  )[مريم:25-33]، هذه كلماته -والله- في المهد، أخبر عن المستقبل بما فيه وتم كل هذا كما أخبر، هذه من إنعام الله على عيسى وأمه: ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا  )[المائدة:110]، لولا قوله: ( وَكَهْلًا   )[المائدة:110] لفهمت مريم  وغيرها من الناس أن عيسى يموت صغيراً كما يموت  الصبيان في السابعة، في  العاشرة، في الحادية عشرة، لكن كلمة (وكهلاً)  معناها: أنه سيعيش حتى يبلغ  سن الكهولة، والكهولة بعد الشبيبة، الشبيبة  تنتهي بالثلاثين ومن نزل عن  الثلاثين دخل في الكهولة، إذا بلغ الأربعين  اشتد ساعده وعظمت كهولته،  وانحدر إلى الشيخوخة، ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا   )[المائدة:110]،  وعيسى عليه السلام عاش في الدنيا ثلاثاً وثلاثين ورفع  إلى الملكوت الأعلى،  وهل هناك من ارتاد الملكوت الأعلى من البشر؟ إن أول  رائد -ولا رائد سواه-  هو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، في رحلة من  أعجب العجائب، من بيت أم هانئ  القريب من المسجد الحرام إلى زمزم حيث أجريت  له عملية جراحية لغسل القلب  وحشوه بالإيمان والنور، ومن ثم في لحظات وهو  في بيت المقدس، ومن ثم عرج به  إلى الملكوت الأعلى إلى ( سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى   *  عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى   *  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى   *  مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى   *  لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى   )[النجم:15-18]،  فوالله! لدخل الجنة ووطئها بقدميه اللتين الآن في قبره،  ورأى قصورها وشاهد  حورها وأنهارها ونعيمها، وعرج به فوق ذلك الملكوت فدنا  من الرب وكلمه  كفاحاً بلا واسطة، ففرض عليه الصلوات الخمس في هذه الرحلة،  فلهذا أعظم  العبادات الصلوات الخمس، ما شرعت في الأرض ولكن في الملكوت  الأعلى. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل)
   قال: ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ   )[المائدة:110]،  علمه الكتاب فكان يخط بالقلم ويحسن ذلك ويجيده، والحكمة  في قوله وعمله، لا  يقول إلا مع الحكمة ولا يفعل إلا معها، ولا يترك إلا  بها، لا تفارقه  الحكمة، والحكمة: وضع الشيء في موضعه، فالذي يضع الشيء في  غير موضعه هذا  أحمق ويتخبط ولا حكمة عنده، وضربنا لذلك أمثلة: لو أن شخصاً  في حلقة الدرس  يزحزح من حوله ويقول: ابتعدوا وينام، فهل من الحكمة أن  ينام هنا؟ لا، هل  هذا مكان للنوم؟! لكن لو كان في بيته أو في مكان آخر  فنعم. لو أن شخصاً خرج عند باب المسجد وبال، فهل وضع البول في موضعه؟ إن موضعه الحمامات والمراحيض، فهذا أحمق. 
فالحكيم:   هو الذي تصرفاته كلها لا يخطئ فيها، يضع كل شيء في موضعه، الطعام،  الشراب،  اللباس، البناء، السفر، الهدم، كل عمله قائم على مبدأ وضع الشيء  في موضعه،  وهذه تطلب من الله، فاسأله أن يعطيك الحكمة، فمن طلب وجد.
قال: ( وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  )[المائدة:110]، اذكر ( وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ   )[المائدة:110]،  التوراة: كتاب أنزله الله على موسى، أحد الكتب المقدسة  الأربعة، التوراة  فيها ألف سورة، وهي مأخوذة من النور والتورية، فعيسى  عليه السلام قرأها  وحفظها وفهمها وهو صغير، وأوحى الله إليه الإنجيل،  فعلمه إذاً التوراة  والإنجيل.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيراً بإذني)
  يقول تعالى: واذكر أيضاً ( وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي   )[المائدة:110]،  اليهود طالبوا عيسى بالآيات، بالمعجزات العجب، من جملة  ذلك أنهم قالوا:  إذا كنت رسول الله فاصنع لنا طيراً نشاهده يطير في  السماء، فقال: باسم  الله، فأخذ طينة وألانها وعجنها وصور طيراً كطير من  الطيور ونفخ فيه باسم  الله فطار أمامهم، فقالوا: ساحر، لا يريدون أن  يؤمنوا، هذه آية من الآيات  العظمى، ( وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110]،   الله الذي قال له: طر وكن طيراً، هذا توبيخ لليهود والنصارى وتأديب لهم  لو  كانوا يقبلون على القرآن ويسمعون، وهذا في عرصات القيامة، يوبخون هذا   التوبيخ ليعظم الحكم عليهم وتشتد بهم المحنة. (وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110]، هو الذي أذن له في ذلك، ( فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110] أيضاً، لولاي ما طارت.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني)
  (وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي   )[المائدة:110]،  الكمه: هو أن يولد المولود بلا عينين، أعمى، أي: عيناه  مطموستان، ينفخ  فيهما ويمسحهما باسم الله فيعود بصيراً، ولو جاءت الدنيا  كلها فلن تستطيع  أن تخلق عينين، أما هذا الذي يصنعونه من زجاج فكله كذب،  أما إيجاد عين تبصر  فيستحيل على البشرية أن توجدها، فهذا الذي يولد أكمه  لا يبصر شيئاً ينفخ  فيه ويمسح على عينيه أو يرفع يديه إلى ربه يسأله فيعود  بصره.والبرص  داء  عضال، إلى الآن مع هذا الاكتشاف وهذا التقدم هل استطاعوا أن يوقفوا  البرص  ويعالجوه؟ ولهذا ذكر تعالى البرص، فالأبرص ينفخ فيه، يمسح على يديه  ورجله  فيعود كما كان بشرته نظيفة بيضاء، ( وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ  )[المائدة:110]، ومع هذا ما قالوا: رسول الله؛ لأنهم يحافظون على المادة والعياذ بالله.
قال تعالى: ( وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110]، لولا الله فهل سيبرئ؟ لا شيء. لولا أن الله أمره فهل سيفعل؟
(وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي   )[المائدة:110]،  اذكر هذا أيضاً، ميت في قبره، فيقولون: يا روح الله.. يا  عيسى! إن كنت  رسول الله فادع ربك يخرج لنا هذا الميت، فيدعو ويخرج الميت،  حتى جاءوا إلى  قبر سام بن نوح ، وقالوا: ادع ربك يخرج لنا هذا إن كنت  رسولاً، فقام يصلي ويدعو فخرج من قبره سام بن نوح ، ( وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110].
والكذابون   والمفترون يقولون: هذه كلها افتراءات، ومن ذلك أن عجوزاً مات ولدها،   والحادثة كما هي في الإنجيل، امرأة مات ولدها والجنازة على أعناق الرجال في   الشارع مشاهدة، فقالت: يا روح الله! ادع الله أن يحيي ولدي، فدعا الله   فجلس الولد على السرير فأنزلوه ومشى مع أمه، فقالوا: هذه مؤامرة بين هذه   العجوز وبين عيسى، اتفق معها وقال: إذا كنا مارين فقولي: ادع الله، والولد   حي ما هو بميت! قالوا ذلك، ولكن هذا الذي في القبر كيف يخرج من القبر؟ هل   هناك مؤامرة في القبر؟ مستحيل.
(وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى  )[المائدة:110]، والإخراج غير الإحياء من القبر.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك إذ جئتهم بالبينات...)
  (وَإِذْ  كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا  سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   )[المائدة:110]،  وعزموا على قتله، فرئيس الشرطة جاء بشرطه ورجاله إلى  منزل عيسى عليه  السلام وطوقوه وقالوا: الآن نأخذه ونعلقه، فشاء الله عز  وجل أن يفتح روزنة  من السقف، ويأخذ عيسى إلى الملكوت الأعلى، ويلقي الشبه  على رئيس البوليس،  لما انفتح الباب دخل رئيس الشرطة فألقى الله الشبه  عليه، فلما تأخر وما خرج  تدفق الجيش فوجدوه كأنه عيسى، فألقوا القبض عليه  وخرجوا، ومن الغد قتلوه  وصلبوه أمام العالم، والله يقول: ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ   )[النساء:157]،  وصدق الله العظيم، ألقى الشبه عليه فقتلوا رئيس شرطتهم،  وما عرفوه وصلبوه  وعلقوه على الأخشاب، وعيسى رفعه الله إليه، وسوف ينزله  عما قريب، وإننا  نقترب من أيام نزوله، وقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال: ( كأني بابن مريم في الروحاء ملبياً بحج )، فوالله! ليحجن.ومن   هنا أذكر شيئاً ولا تقولوا: قال الشيخ جازماً، فقد ذكر فقهاء المسلمين   -وقرأنا هذا في الفقه المالكي- أن من الجائز أن يدفن عيسى في الحجرة   الشريفة، وذلك لسببين قويين:
أولاً:  يوجد في الحجرة مكان إنسان، حيث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر ،  وبقي مكان قدر ما يدفن فيه إنسان، فمن هذا الذي يدفن فيه؟
وعيسى   سينزل ويحج، إذاً: سيزور، فمن الجائز أن يدفن مع حبيبه صلى الله عليه   وسلم، ولو تجتمع البشرية كلها على أن تدفن في هذا المكان إنساناً فلن   تستطيع، ويدفعها الله عز وجل، لكن إذا أعده لعبده ورسوله ليدفن مع أخيه   فنعم، أما قال: ( أنا أولى بعيسى )؟
وتذكرون   المؤامرة التي تمت بين بعض المجرمين على أن ينبشوا قبر النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم ويأخذوا جثته الطاهرة، وهذه الحادثة مكتوبة وشائعة وليست أبداً   بغريبة ولا مستغربة، في سقيفة الرصاص كان لهم منزل، وأخذوا يحفرون تحت   الأرض ويحملون التراب في زنبيل ويرمونه، في اليوم أو اليومين يخرجون   زنبيلاً حتى ولو بلغوا خمسين سنة، المهم أن يصلوا إلى القبر الشريف ويأخذوا   جسد الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهؤلاء من جهة الشرق الأقصى أو الشمال.
فلما   أوشكوا أن يصلوا حيث دخلوا تحت المسجد وكادوا أن يصلوا إلى الحجرة رأى   أمير المدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، وقال له: أنقذني فإن   هناك من يريد نبش قبري. وأراه صورة ذلك المجرم الذي يعمل على نبش القبر،   فأمر بإقامة حفل أو دعوة عامة لأهل المدينة، وما كانوا كثيرين مثل اليوم،   فجمعهم على غداء، وجلس على كرسيه والناس يدخلون فيأكلون ويخرجون وهو يشاهد،   وما جاء هذا الرجل، فقال لعمدة المدينة: من بقي؟ فقال: ما بقي إلا شخص   كبير السن لا يجيب الدعوة. فقال: أحضروه، فجاءوا به فنظر إليه فقال: هذا   هو. امشوا معه برجال الشرطة، فوجوه قد حفر من سقيفة الرصاص حوالي مائتي   متر، ووصل تحت المسجد إلى الحجرة، ومن ثم بنو الحجرة بالرصاص إلى أسفل   الأرض، جدار من حديد يحيط بالحجرة إلى أسفل الأرض، وقدرة الله أعظم من هذا،   فلن تستطيع البشرية أن تنال من جسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
قال تعالى: ( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ   )[المائدة:110]،  أي: جئتهم بالبينات وهي المعجزات الخوارق للعادات  فقالوا: ساحر، وعزموا  على قتله، وهم في حكم من قتل عيسى، فاليهود ما قتلوا  عيسى، لكن تلك الفعلة  تعتبر قتلاً، وقتلوا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا  تآمروا مرتين على قتله،  ولكن الله صرفهم، مرة سقوه السم والعياذ بالله،  فهم يعتبرون قتلته، وهم  قتلة الأنبياء ولا عجب.
إذاً: ( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ  )[المائدة:110]، أي: من بني إسرائيل، أي: اليهود، ( إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  )[المائدة:110]، وفي قراءة: (إلا ساحر مبين).    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين أن آمنوا بي وبرسولي ...)
وأخيراً: اذكر ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ   )[المائدة:111]،  من هم الحواريون؟ أنصار الله، أنصار عيسى عليه السلام،  هؤلاء أوحى الله  إليهم بواسطة عيسى، أو ألقى في روعهم وقلوبهم؛ لأن  الإيحاء له ثلاث مراتب،  منها: الإلهام، والإلقاء في الروع، يفهم عن الله،  وجائز أن يكون عيسى هو  الذي دعاهم.(وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ  )[المائدة:111]، ماذا أوحى إليهم؟ ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي  )[المائدة:111]، وهو عيسى عليه السلام، فقالوا ماذا؟ ( آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ  )[المائدة:111] يا ربنا ( بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ   )[المائدة:111]،  أين اليهود والنصارى الذين يحاربون الإسلام والمسلمين؟  لا يقبل دين سوى  الإسلام، وما كان عبد صالح إلا وهو مسلم؛ لأن الإسلام  إسلام القلب والوجه  للرب، قلبك لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله، وجهك لا  تقبل به إلا على الله،  فمن أعطى قلبه ووجهه لله أصبحت حياته كلها وقفاً  على الله، فهو المسلم الحق  الذي أعطى لله عز وجل ما أعطاه.
فاللهم اجعلنا من المسلمين.. اللهم اجعلنا من المسلمين.. واجمعنا يا رب العالمين مع الصالحين، إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.      


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (49)  
الحلقة (462)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (55)

         يحذر الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين من أهوال البعث في اليوم الآخر،  يوم  يجمع النبيين والمرسلين ويسألهم عن دعوتهم ومن أجابهم إليها، وفي هذه   الآيات يخص الله عز وجل عيسى بالذكر من بين الأنبياء؛ لأن أمتين عظيمتين   غوتا فيه، فاليهود طعنوا فيه واتهموه بالسحر، واتهموا أمه بالزنا، وحاولوا   قتله، أما النصارى فقد غلوا فيه وجعلوه إله مع الله تارة، وجعلوه ابن الله   تارة أخرى.        
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من  بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة المائدة المدنية، المباركة،  الميمونة، وما زلنا مع هذه  الآيات الأربع التي تدارسناها أمس في مثل هذا  الوقت، وما استوفينا  دراستها، فهيا بنا نتلوها ونتدبر معانيها ثم ننتهي إلى  هداياتها، فنسأل  الله تعالى أن يهدينا بها، اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت، وعافنا  فيمن عافيت،  وتولنا فيمن توليت، وبارك لنا فيما أعطيت، وقنا واصرف عنا  برحمتك شر ما  قضيت؛ إنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ   *    إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ  وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ  مِنَ الطِّينِ  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ  طَيْرًا  بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ  تُخْرِجُ  الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ  إِذْ  جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ  إِنْ  هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   *  وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ  )[المائدة:109-111].                        
سؤال الرسل يوم القيامة عما أجابتهم به أممهم
   (يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ   )[المائدة:109]،  هيا نذكر هذا اليوم؛ حتى نتمكن من تقوى الله التي أمرنا  بها، وحتى ننجو من  الفسق والخروج عن طاعة ربنا؛ فإن ذكر يوم القيامة وما  يتم فيه وما يجري  فيه وما يجزى به الناس فيه من شأنه أن يوجد الخوف في  قلوبنا من ربنا فلا  نعصيه ولا نخرج عن طاعته، فاذكر يا عبد الله.. اذكري  يا أمة الله ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ )[المائدة:109]،  أين  يجمعهم؟ في ساحة فصل القضاء وذلك يوم القيامة، والرسل: جمع رسول، وقد   عرفنا -والحمد لله- عددهم؛ إذ هم: ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، أما   الأنبياء فهم مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً، جاء هذا عن رسولنا صلى الله   عليه وسلم.الرسل  يجمعهم الله فماذا يقول لهم؟ ( فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ  )[المائدة:109]،  أخبرونا بم أجابكم أممكم ومن أرسلتم إليهم تدعونهم إلى أن  يعبدوا الله  وحده وأن يطيعوه في أمره ونهيه؛ ليكملوا ويسعدوا، أرسلتم  إليهم لتحذروهم من  الشرك ومغاضب الرب، وذلك بالفسق والفجور والخروج عن  طاعة الله، فماذا  أجبتم؟ 
فمن  هول الموقف وصعوبة الحال يصابون بالذهول، فيفوضون الأمر إلى الله ويقولون:  ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ )[المائدة:109]،  فنحن إن علمنا شيئاً خفي عنا آخر، إن علمنا الظواهر خفي عنا البواطن، وأنت  علام الغيوب.
والغيوب:   ما غاب عن العين والحسن، فلا يدرك بالسمع ولا بالبصر، والغيوب لا يعلمها   إلا الله عز وجل، ولا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يدعي علم غيب، فقد استأثر   الله بعلم الغيب، واختص به ولم يسمح به لغيره إلا من شاء أن يطلعه على شيء   من الغيب، قال تعالى: ( عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ  أَحَدًا  *  إِلَّا مَنِ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ فَإِنَّهُ يَسْلُكُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ رَصَدًا   *  لِيَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ أَبْلَغُوا رِسَالاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَحَاطَ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ وَأَحْصَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عَدَدًا  )[الجن:26-28].
والرسول  نفسه يقول له ربه تعالى: (  قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلا  ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  وَلَوْ كُنتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ  لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا  مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا  إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ  يُؤْمِنُونَ )[الأعراف:188]،  فكل من  ادعى أنه يعلم ما يجيء به الغدو أو ما تحمله فلانة أو ما في قلب  فلان فهو  طاغٍ من الطغاة ملعون بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهو  دجال وكذاب، وإن كانت الشياطين تسترق السمع، وقد تظفر بكلمة  فيكذبون مائة  كذبة يصدقون في واحدة، ومع هذا لا يحل تصديقهم أبداً، فمن أتى  عرافاً أو  كاهناً أو جزانة أو مدعية علم الغيب ليستفسر ويتساءل عما يحدث  فقد خرج من  ملة الإسلام، ولا تقبل صلاته أربعين يوماً، وهؤلاء الرسل فوضوا  الأمر لله  وقالوا: ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109].                          
تذكير عيسى عليه السلام بنعم الله عليه وعلى والدته
  ثم اذكر أيضاً يا عبد الله.. واذكري يا أمة الله ( إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ   )[المائدة:110]،  هيا بنا نشهد هذا المشهد العظيم، ويا ليت اليهود  والنصارى يشهدونه معنا،  إذ اليهود -والعياذ بالله- فرطوا في شأن عبد الله  ورسوله عيسى، وبالغوا في  التفريط حتى اتهموه بالسحر، وأنه ابن زنا وأنه  كذاب، والنصارى غلوا في شأن  عيسى ووالدته فألهوهما وجعلوهما إلهين مع الله  وقالوا: عيسى ابن الله،  وقالوا: هو ثالث ثلاثة مع الله، خبط وخلط وجهالات  لا تخرج منها تلك الطائفة  إلا إذا جاءت وأصغت تسمع كلام الله في هذا  الكتاب القرآن العظيم، فالآية  هذه تعالج أمر الأمتين الضالتين وتكسب أمة  الهداية زيادة هداية وإيمان  واطمئنان.(إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ   )[المائدة:110]،  وهنا -يا عباد الله- يجب أن نذكر نعم الله علينا؛ حتى  نشكر تلك النعم،  فالذين لا يذكرون نعم الله عليهم لا يشكرونها، وقد أمر  الله بني إسرائيل في  آيات كثيرة فقال: ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِي الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[البقرة:40]،  فإن من ذكر نعمة الله شكرها، ومن نسيها كفرها، ما من مؤمن  يذكر نعمة الله  عليه في صحة بدنه، في حضور قوته، في سلامة عقيدته، في صحة  وجوده إلا قال:  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، والذي يأكل ولا يذكر، يشرب ولا  يذكر كيف يشكر؟ كيف  أعبر عن هذه الحقيقة وهي حقيقة غفلنا عنها؟ الذي لا  يذكر نعم الله عليه لا  يشكرها، اذكر فقط نعمة سمعك، من وهبك هذا السمع؟  أليس الله؟ ما إن تذكر هذه  النعمة وترى من هو أصم لا يسمع حتى تقول: الحمد  لله، ترى أعمى يقاد بين  الناس، فما إن تذكر هذه النعمة حتى تقول: الحمد  لله. ترى فقيراً لاصقاً  بالأرض جوعاً وعرياً يتكفف الناس فتذكر ما أنت  عليه فتقول: الحمد لله. يا  من هو على عروس يبني عليها ويدخل ويخرج! اذكر  العزاب الذين حرموا ذلك حتى  تقول: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله. يا صاحب  الوظيفة! اذكر من لا وظيفة لهم وهم  يتسولون، اذكر هذا لتقول: الحمد لله.
ما استطعت أن أعبر عن هذه الحقيقة، ما نشكر الله إلا إذا ذكرنا آلاءه ونعمه علينا، وهو القائل في سورة الرحمن: ( فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ   )[الرحمن:13]،  فقالت الجن قبل الإنس: لا بشيء من آلائك نكذب يا ربنا، ها  نحن في هذا  المجلس وغيرنا في المقاهي والملاهي والملاعب ومجالس السوء  والباطل والمنكر،  ونحن تصلي علينا الملائكة وتستغفر لنا وفي بيت ربنا  وآمنون غير خائفين،  راجون غير آيسين ولا قانطين، لم لا نذكر هذا حتى نقول  في صدق: الحمد لله..  الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.. الحمد لله.                           
إنعام الله على عيسى بتأييده بروح القدس وتكليمه الناس في المهد
  الله يذكر عيسى وأمه: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ  )[المائدة:110]، ويبين مظاهر النعمة فيقول: ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ  )[المائدة:110]، أي: قويتك ونصرتك ( بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ   )[المائدة:110]،  فأية نعمة أعظم من هذه؟ يجادل المبطلين ويحاج الكافرين  ويواجه المعانين،  فلو لم يكن له من يعينه ويقف إلى جنبه فإنه سيعجز ويضعف  ويسقط، لكن الله  امتن عليه فأيده بجبريل عليه السلام المسمى روح القدس،  فلا يأتون بشبهة إلا  ويردها، ولا يحاولون مكراً إلا فضحه وأظهره؛ لأنه إلى  جنب عيسى عليه  السلام: ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  )[المائدة:110].ثانياً: ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا  )[المائدة:110]، أية نعمة أعظم من هذه النعمة؟ أما كلم الناس وهو في مهده؟
وذكرت أنه لولا قوله تعالى: ( وَكَهْلًا  )[المائدة:110] لحزنت مريم وقالت: ولدي يموت قبل أن يبلغ سن التكليف، فقال تعالى: ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا   )[المائدة:110]،  وفعلاً أبقاه الله حتى بلغ الثالثة والثلاثين، ثم رفعه  إلى الملكوت  الأعلى، هو -والله- فيه، وسينزل ويحج هذا البيت ويعتمر ويعيش  زمناً، قد  يبلغ الثلاثين من السنين فيكون عمره كعمر النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ثلاث  وستون سنة.                          
إنعام الله على عيسى بتعليم الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل
   (وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  )[المائدة:110]، هذه نعم أخرى، ( عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ   )[المائدة:110]،  ونحن أما علمنا الكتاب، أما علمنا الحكمة، أما علمنا  القرآن؟ لم لا نذكر  الله ونشكره على هذه النعم؟ أم ليست ذات قيمة؟ أعوذ  بالله، شتان ما بين أمي  لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وبين من يكتب ويقرأ ويجيد  الكتابة والقراءة، والتوراة  والإنجيل حواهما القرآن وفاض عليهما وزاد  عنهما، فلم لا نقول: الحمد لله؟(وَإِذْ  عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ   وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ   فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي   )[المائدة:110]،  اذكر هذه النعمة يا عيسى، يذكرها في عرصات القيامة؛ لتقوم  الحجة لله على  اليهود والنصارى، ويفضحون ويخزون ويذلون في عرصات القيامة  بهذه التقريرات  الإلهية لعبده عيسى بين يديه وهم يسمعون الإنس منهم والجن.                           
إنعام الله على عيسى بمعجزة خلق الطير وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص وإحياء الموتى
   قال تعالى: ( وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ   )[المائدة:110]،  وبينا أنهم قالوا: إن كنت رسول الله كما تزعم فاخلق لنا  من هذا الطين  طيراً نشاهده وهو يطير في السماء، فما هي إلا أن جمع طيناً  وصوره في صورة  طير بإذن الله ونفخ فيه فطار بإذن الله وهم يشاهدون، وفي  النهاية قالوا:  ساحر، هذه مظاهر السحر، وإلا فكيف يصنع الإنسان طيراً  ويطير، هذه تمويهات  على عقولنا وقلوبنا وأعيننا!قال تعالى: ( وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ   )[المائدة:110]،  وقد عرفنا أن الأكمه الذي يولد أعمى، فالذي ولد بلا بصر  لو اجتمعت الدنيا  كلها فلن تستطيع أن تصنع له بصراً يبصر به، والله! لا  يستطيعون. 
وهذا البرص الداء الذي وجد في الكون هل استطاع الطب الحديث وقد تفوق أن يوجد دواءً للبرص؟ لا، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.
ولهذا   خص بالذكر العمى والبرص، وهما نعمتان عظيمتان، حين تنظر إلى الأبرص وجلده   وأنت معافى أما تقول: الحمد لله؟ والله! إن الملايين ما يقولون: الحمد  لله،  ولا يعرفون هذا ولا يذكرونه، يمر بين أيدهم أعمى يقاد فلا يقولون:  الحمد  لله؛ وذلك لغفلة المؤمنين ولموت الكافرين. 
 (وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110]، وقد بينا أمثلة لذلك: فسام بن نوح   قالوا: ادع الله أن يخرجه لنا، فخرج من قبره وشاهدوه وما آمنوا، وكان على   النعش طفل وأمه تصرخ: يا روح الله! ولدي مات فادع الله أن يحييه، فدعا  فجلس  الولد على النعش ومشى مع أمه، فقالوا: هذه مؤامرة اتفاق بين عيسى  وهذه  العجوز، فمن القائل؟ اليهود بنو عمنا، الذين يعملون منذ أن طلع فجر  الإسلام  على إطفاء هذا النور والقضاء عليه، ونجحوا في مجالات شتى، وها نحن  نصرخ  هذه الأيام على هذه القبعات التي استوردناها من مصانع اليهود  وأتباعهم  وننشرها بين أولاد المسلمين في الحرمين الشريفين، أسحر هذا أم  أنتم لا  تبصرون؟ هذه القبعات التي هي لليهود وهي زيهم الذي يمتازون به،  كيف تتحول  إلى أبناء المسلمين ليألفوا ذلك ويستأنسوا به، ليصبحوا لا  يبغضون هذا  المنظر ولا يرهبونه بل يعتزون به ويضحكون؟ هذه ظاهرة عجيبة  غريبة، أن  القبعات التي تسمى بالبرانيط أصبحت لأولاد المسلمين وشبابهم،  وتستورد  بالآلاف وتباع بالأثمان، ويشتريها أحفاد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، فزغردي يا يهودية وهللي فقد نجحتِ بعد أن ألبستنا البرانيط،  وعما  قريب ستكون الصلبان في أعناقنا.                          
إنعام الله على عيسى بإنجائه من كيد اليهود
   (وَإِذْ  كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا  سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   )[المائدة:110]،  وعزموا على قتلك وصلبك والقضاء على وجودك، فمن كفهم سوى  الله؟ هل لعيسى  جيوش وجنود، أو أبناء عم، أو قبيلة؟ كلا. فمن كف عنه  اليهود؟وقد  ذكرت  لكم حادثة إلقاء القبض على رئيس الشرطة، جاءوا عازمين على قتله  فطوقوا بيته  عليه السلام وحاصروه فترة فما خرج أحد، ففتحوا الباب فدخل  رئيس الشرطة إلى  المنزل، وعيسى رفعه الله من الروزنة وألقى الله الشبه على  مدير الشرطة،  فدخلوا عليه وتدفقوا ورفعوه بين أيدهم على أنه هو عيسى،  وأخذوه إلى المحبس  حتى نصبوا أخشابهم وآلات قتلهم وصلبوه، والذي صلبوه  -والله- ما هو بعيسى،  وإنما الرجل اليهودي الذي ألقى الله الشبه عليه، قال  تعالى من سورة النساء:  (  وَقَوْلِهِمْ  إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ   )[النساء:157]،  هذه النعمة يذكرها فيشكر الله، ونحن كف أيضاً عنا أعداء  الإسلام، وآخر ما  كف عنا حرب الخليج، أما أرادوا إطفاء نور الله، أما  أردوا تمزيق راية لا  إله إلا الله؟ والله! لهذا الذي أرادوا، فمن صرفهم؟  من رد كيدهم؟ أليس  الله؟ لم لا نذكره لنشكره؟ والله يذكر عيسى: ( اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ  )[المائدة:110] .. ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ  )[المائدة:110].. ( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  )[المائدة:110].                          
منة الله على عيسى بإيمان الحواريين ونصرتهم له
  وأخيراً قال تعالى: واذكر أيضاً: ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي  )[المائدة:111]، ( أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي  )[المائدة:111]، أولاً، ( وَبِرَسُولِي  )[المائدة:111] ثانياً، فمن أوحى إلى الحواريين؟ أليس الله؟ ألقى في قلوبهم، ألقى في روعهم: ( أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ  )[المائدة:111].من هم الحواريون؟ يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في الزبير : ( حواريي الزبير )، حواري رسول الله الزبير بن العوام   ، والحواري باللفظ العام: هو الذي برز في طهارته وصفائه ونوره ونصر الله   ورسوله، فالحوارين عند عيسى كأصحاب رسول الله عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم،   الذين وقفوا إلى جنبه يحمونه ويدافعون عنه وينصرونه، وجاء ذكرهم في آخر   سورة الصف؛ إذ قال تعالى عنهم: (  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ  عِيسَى  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّي  نَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ  قَالَ  الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ  )[الصف:14]، هذا النداء موجه إلينا نحن معشر المسلمين، فهل استجبنا أم لا؟ ( كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ   )[الصف:14]،  كيف ننصر الله؟ ننصره في دينه وفي أوليائه، ننصره في عباده  بأن لا نسمح أن  يعتدوا أو يظلموا أو يفسقوا أو يفجروا، أو يعبدوا غير  ربنا، ننصره في  أوليائه فنقف إلى جنبهم ولا نذلهم ولا نخزيهم، ننصر الله  في أن نعبده وحده.
إذاً:   من رأى منكم برنيطة على رأس ولد فلينصر الله فيها، قلت لكم: اذهبوا إلى   بائعي هذه البرانيط، ليذهب اثنان أو ثلاثة، وابتسموا في وجه صاحب الدكان،   وقولوا: هذا ما يجوز أبداً، يخشى عليك عقوبة من الله، أنت تنشر هذا الباطل،   هذه فتنة من حيث لا تدري يا عبد الله، ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )، فهذا الذي تشبه باليهود والنصارى سوف يصبح يحبهم ويقبل عليهم ويرضى عنهم وبما جاءوا به إليه، وبذلك ينسلخ من دينه وإسلامه. 
(كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ  )[الصف:14]، أي: انصروا دينه وأولياءه.
(وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ  )[المائدة:111]، ماذا؟ ( أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي  )[المائدة:111] أولاً ( وَبِرَسُولِي  )[المائدة:111] عيسى عليه السلام، ( قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ  )[المائدة:111] يا ربنا ( بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ  )[المائدة:111]، ما معنى (مسلمون)؟
قلنا:   الإسلام هو أن تسلم قلبك لله: خذ يا رب قلبي، ووجهك لله: خذ يا رب وجهي،   فتصبح حياتك كلها وقفاً على الله، قلبك لا يتقلب إلا في طلب رضا الله،  وجهك  لا يتجه في الحياة إلا إلى ما يرضي الله، إذ أنت عبده وأنت وليه وهو  قد  استوقفك عليه، فأنت وقف على الله، وآية الوقفية من سورة الأنعام واضحة   صريحة: ( قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:162]، هل بقي شيء بعد الحياة والموت؟ ( لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:162-163]،  إننا -والله- لوقف على الله، فليس للشيطان أن يأخذ  من غلالنا أبداً ولو  كلمة؛ لأننا وقف على الله، حياتنا ومماتنا لله، فلا  تستول علينا الشياطين  ولا الكافرون، فلا نعبد غير الله، ولا نذعن ولا  ننقاد ولا نسلم إلا لله؛  تحقيقاً لهذا الوقف. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
  نسمعكم الآن الآيات في الشرح.
قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ يحذر الله تبارك وتعالى عباده المؤمنين من أهوال البعث في اليوم الآخر، يوم يجمع الرسل عليهم السلام ويسألهم وهو أعلم بهم فيقول: ( مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ  )[المائدة:109]، أطاعتكم أممكم أم عصتكم؟ فيرتج عليهم ويذهلون ويفوضون الأمر إليه تعالى ويقولون: ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:109]، إذا كان هذا حال الرسل فكيف بمن دونهم من الناس؟!
ويخص   عيسى عليه السلام من بين الرسل بالكلام في هذا الموقف العظيم؛ لأن أمتين   كبيرتين غوت فيه وضلت: اليهود ادعوا أنه ساحر وابن زنا، والنصارى ادعوا  أنه  الله وابن الله، فخاطبه الله تعالى وهم يسمعون: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ  )[المائدة:110]، فأنت عبدي ورسولي وأمك أمتي، وذكر له أنواع نعمه عليه فقال: ( إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  )[المائدة:110]، جبريل عليه السلام، ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ  )[المائدة:110] وأنت طفل، إذ قال وهو في مهده: ( إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا   *  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا   *  وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا   *  وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا   )[مريم:30-33]  ]، هذه -والله- قالها وهو في قماطه على مهده، في أيام  ولادته الأولى، فكيف  وصلنا هذا الهدى وهذا الخير؟ إنه فضل الله علينا بهذا  الكتاب وهذا الرسول.
[ وقوله: ( وَكَهْلًا  )[المائدة:110]، أي: وتكلمهم وأنت كهل أيضاً، وفيه بشرى لـمريم أن ولدها يكبر ولا يموت صغيراً، وقد كلم الناس وهو شاب وسيعود إلى الأرض ويكلم الناس وهو كهل، ويعدد نعمه عليه فيقول: ( وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  )[المائدة:110]، فكنت تكتب الخط وتقول وتعمل بالحكمة، وعلمتك التوراة كتاب موسى عليه السلام والإنجيل الذي أوحاه إليه، ( وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي   )[المائدة:110]،  أي: اذكر لما طالبك بنو إسرائيل بآية على نبوتك، فقالوا  لك: اخلق لنا  طيراً، فأخذت طيناً وجعلته على صورة طائر وذلك بإذني لك،  ونفخت فيه بإذني  فكان طائراً ] بإذنه، ولولا أن الله أذن له أن يصور فهل  سيفعل؟ لن يفعل؛  لأن الله لم يأذن لمؤمن أن يصور صورة، وفي الحديث: ( أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون )،   لولا أن الله أذن لعيسى لما فعل، قال: أذنت لك في التصوير، والمسلمون   اليوم غمرتهم التبعية والذيلية لليهود والنصارى؛ فأصبحوا مثلهم إلا من رحم   الله.
قال:  [ أي: اذكر لما طالبك بنو إسرائيل بآية على نبوتك فقالوا  لك: اخلق لنا  طيراً فأخذت طيناً وجعلته على صورة طائر وذلك بإذني لك، ونفخت  فيه بإذني  فكان طائراً، واذكر أيضاً إذ ( وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ  )[المائدة:110]، وهو الأعمى الذي لا عينان له، ( وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي  )[المائدة:110]، أي: بعوني لك وإقداري لك على ذلك، ( وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى  )[المائدة:110]، أي: من قبورهم أحياء، فقد أحيا عليه السلام عدداً من الأموات بإذن الله تعالى، ثم قال بنو إسرائيل: أحي لنا سام بن نوح . فوقف على قبره وناداه فقام حياً من قبره وهم ينظرون، واذكر: ( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  )[المائدة:110]، فكذبوك وهموا بقتلك وصلبك، ( فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  )[المائدة:110]، واذكر ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ  )[المائدة:111] على لسانك (  أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي  )[المائدة:111]، أي: بك يا عيسى،  ( قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ   )[المائدة:111]،  أي: منقادون، مطيعون لما تأمرنا به من طاعة ربنا وطاعتك ]  يا رسول الله،  هذا معنى هذه الآيات النورانية، فهل نشبع منها؟ والله ما  نشبع، لو نكررها  الدهر كله ما تنتهي أنوارها ولا تنقطع هدايتها للأحياء لا  للأموات.                          
هداية الآيات
قال المؤلف غفر الله لنا ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات: 
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: شدة هول يوم القيامة وصعوبة الموقف حتى إن الرسل ليذهلون.
ثانياً:   وجوب الاستعداد لذلك اليوم ]، هل نستعد له بالأموال في البنوك؟ هل ندخر   الدقيق والشحم؟ بأي شيء نستعد ؟ بطاعة الله ورسوله، بتقوى الله.
[ ثالثاً: توبيخ اليهود والنصارى ] في هذا الموقف العظيم [ بتفريط اليهود في عيسى وغلو النصارى فيه ] عليه السلام.
[ رابعاً: بيان إكرام الله تعالى لعيسى وما حباه به من الفضل والإنعام.
خامساً: ثبوت معجزات عيسى عليه السلام وتقريرها ]، فهي مقررة في القرآن، ما هي حكايات ترددها الناس.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (5)  
الحلقة (463)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (56)


          بعد أن ذكر الله بهيمة الأنعام وأنها حلال لعباده المؤمنين، ثم  بين لهم  ما حرم عليهم فيها وخاصة فيما يتعلق بما أكل السبع، أجاب هنا  سبحانه على ما  يتعلق بسؤالهم عما أحل لهم، فذكر سبحانه أنه أحل لهم بهيمة  الأنعام التي  سبق ذكرها من قبل والخالية من العيوب التي سبق ذكرها أيضاً،  وأضاف إليها  قسمان آخران وهما ما صادته السباع المعلمة بعد ذكر اسم الله  على الصيد عند  إطلاقها عليه، وكذلك طعام أهل الكتاب المذبوح حلال  للمسلمين، وطعام  المسلمين حلال لهم.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم قل أحل لكم الطيبات ...)
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل   القرآن الكريم، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). حقق اللهم هذا الأمل لنا إنك ولينا  ولا ولي لنا سواك.                      
سبب تسمية السورة بالمائدة
   وها نحن مع سورة المائدة، والمائدة -يا أبناء الإسلام- ما يكون عليها   أنواع الطعام، سميت هذه السورة بسورة المائدة لذكر المائدة في آخرها، وذلكم   أن مجموعة من الحواريين من أتباع عيسى وأنصاره قالوا: (   يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ   عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ   مُؤْمِنِينَ   *    قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا   وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا   مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا   وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ   *    قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ   مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ   الْعَالَمِينَ  )[المائدة:112-115]، فلهذا من أشد الخليقة عذاباً من أكل من المائدة وكفر والعياذ بالله.وهي   سورة الأحكام؛ لأنها مدنية من أخريات ما نزل، وتذكرون بالأمس الآية   الكريمة وما حوته من أحكام، والآن مع آيتين أخريين تحملان أحكاماً أيضاً،   وسنسمع تلاوتهما، وتدبروا وتأملوا وتغنوا إن استطعتم بتلاوتهما.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ   وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ   مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ   سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   *    الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا   الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ   الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ   قَبْلِكُمْ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ   مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ   فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[المائدة:4-5].                         
سبب نزول الآية الكريمة
  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قوله تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:4]، من السائل؟ أصحاب الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذكر القرطبي  في تفسيره -وهو من أسلم التفاسير- قال: هذه الآية نزلت بسبب عدي بن حاتم  وزيد الخيل ، بسبب عدي بن حاتم الطائي المعروف، والثاني: زيد الخيل الذي  سماه الرسول بعد زيد الخير ، ففاز بها.قال:   إذ قالا: يا رسول الله! إنا قوم نصيد بالكلاب، يصيدون ماذا؟ الغزلان   والأرانب وما يؤكل، قالا: نصيد بالكلاب والبزاة، والباز: معروف من الطير،   والبزاة: جمع باز، وإن الكلاب تأخذ البقر والحمر والظباء، يعني بقر الوحش   وحمر الوحش، والظباء يعني: الغزلان، قالا: فمنه ما ندرك ذكاته- أي: قبل أن   يموت نذبحه ونذكيه- ومنه ما تقتله -أي: الكلاب والبازات- فلا ندرك ذكاته،   وقد حرم الله الميتة، فماذا يحل لنا إذاً؟ فنزلت هذه الآية، أو قرأها رسول   الله عليهم. 
قال  تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ )[المائدة:4] عرفنا السائلين: زيد الخير وعدي بن  حاتم الطائي ، يسألان: ماذا أحل لهم؟ الجواب: ( قُلْ )[المائدة:4] يا  رسولنا: ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ )[المائدة:4]، كل طيب فهو حلال، كل  خبيث منتن عفن فهو حرام. 
وقد   قلت: لا يحل ولا يحرم إلا الله، أولاً: لأنه المالك، فصاحب الطعام أو   الشراب أو اللباس أو الحيوان هو الذي إن شاء أعطاك وإن شاء منعك، أليس الله   مالك كل شيء وهو خالق كل شيء؟ الأموال كلها ملكه، يبيح منها ما يشاء،   ويمنع ما يشاء، هذه أولاً، بوصفه المالك فلهذا هو الذي يحل أو الذي يمنع.
الثانية:   أنه يعلم ما ينفع وما يضر من مخلوقاته حالاً ومستقبلاً، ونحن لا نعرف؛   فلعلمه وخبرته إذ هو خالق هذه الأشياء يعلم ما يضر وما ينفع، فمن هنا إذا   أحل فكل وإذا حرم ومنع فامتنع، وهل يستطيع إنسان أن يحل أو يحرم على عباد   الله شيئاً؟ ما يستطيع، أولاً: لأنه لا يملك، ما هو الخالق للأشياء، ليست   ملكه حتى يمنع ويعطي.
وثانياً:  لأن الله يعلم ما ينفع من مخلوقاته  وما يضر، فما علمه نافعاً أذن فيه  وأباحه، ما علم ضرره وفساده منعه على  عباده، هذا هو سر التحليل والتحريم.
فها  هم رضوان الله عليهم يسألون: ماذا أحل لهم؟ بين لنا يا رسول الله ما أحل  الله لنا؟ ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ )[المائدة:4] نيابة  عنا، فالرسول نائب عن الله، الوحي ينزل عليه هو، وكله الله بهذا، وأسنده  إليه، ( قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ )[المائدة:4]  جمع طيبة،  والطيبات: ما أحله الله تعالى، كل ما أحله الله تعالى طيب، وكل  ما حظره  الله تعالى ومنعه خبيث، أي: ضار غير نافع، سواء المناكح، المآكل،  المشارب،  المراكب، كلها، هذا أولاً.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (وما علمتم من الجوارح مكلبين تعلمونهن مما علمكم الله)
ثانياً: ( وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ  )[المائدة:4]، هذه العبارة غريبة عنا نحن العوام، ما معنى: ( وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ   )[المائدة:4]؟  الجوارح عندنا هي السمع والبصر واللسان واليد والرجل  والفرج، سميت  بالجوارح لأننا نجترح بها، أي: نعمل بها، هذه الأعضاء سميت  جوارح لأننا  نكتسب بها، فالعين أما تبصر بها حاجتك؟ اللسان أما تنطق به  عما تريد؟ يدك  أما تعطي وتأخذ بها؟ هذه جوارح أم لا؟ والجوارح سبع. وهنا قال: ( وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ   )[المائدة:4]  الجوارح هنا: الكلاب والبازات التي تجترح، الكلب يجترح  فيأخذ بيده وفمه،  الباز هذا الطائر عند الذين يربونه ويؤدبونه كذلك يجترح  ويكتسب، هذه  الجوارح من الحيوان بها نكتسب أيضاً اللحم ونأكل.
(وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ  )[المائدة:4] التي هي كلاب الصيد، والطيور التي أعدت لهذا كالبازات. 
وقوله تعالى: ( مُكَلِّبِينَ   )[المائدة:4]  أنتم تعلمونهم مكلبين لها، معلمين لها، فالكلب يجرح، لكن لا  بد أن تعلمه،  وحقيقة الكلب المعلم أنك إذا أرسلته مشى، وإذا دعوته رجع،  أما إذا دفعته  فعصاك، لوى رأسه وما مشى، أو ناديته فأبى أن يستجيب فهذا ما  هو بمعلم، هذا  صعلوك لا يصح أن تصيد به، لا بد أن تعلمه ليصبح إذا أرسلته  ينطلق، وإذا  دعوته يرجع، وإذا قلت له: قف يقف. وهذا يحتاج إلى مران  ورياضة، وهذا واقع،  وإذا ما علمتم أنتم فهو معلوم عند الناس. 
(مُكَلِّبِينَ  )[المائدة:4] أي: حل كونكم مكلبين لتلك الكلاب حتى تصبح تصيد لك. ( تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ   )[المائدة:4]  الله الذي علمنا أم لا؟ علمنا أن نأتي ونذهب ونرجع ونأخذ  ونمسك ونطلق،  فكذلك هذا الطير أو هذا الكلب من كلاب الصيد؛ إذ نحن الذين  نعلمه مما علمنا  الله عز وجل.
فالكلب  الذي علمته أنت المكلب له، فإذا عرفت أنه أصبح  عالماً بحيث إذا أرسلته  ينطلق، وإذا قلت: ارجع رجع، هذا معلم، كلبته فأصبح  مكلَّباً وأنت  المكلِّب.
ولعل  السر في هذا أن التعليم أزال معنى  الكلب منه، أصبح كإنسان، إذا أرسلته  انطلق، وإذا دعوته جاء، يأخذ الغزال أو  الأرنب ويأتي به، ولا يأكل منه  أبداً، فإن كان يأكل منه فما هو بمعلم، هذا  ما صاد لك أنت، صاد لنفسه، وفي  هذه الحالة إذا وجدته يأكل منها وأدركتها  حية أدركت فيها الروح فذكيتها  جاز لك ذلك.
 (وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:4] إذاً: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:4]،  أي: لكم، (على) بمعنى: اللام، فكلوا أيها المؤمنون مما  أمسكن -أي: أمسكت  الكلاب أو الطيور- عليكم، أي: لأجلكم، إذا كان يمسكها  لنفسه فما يصلح  أكلها، هو يأكلها، لكن إذا كان يأخذها ويقف عندها، أو  يمسكها ويبقى ينتظرك؛  إذ ما يستطيع أن يجيء بالغزال على ظهره فحينئذ لك أن  تأكل.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (فكلوا مما أمسكن عليكم واذكروا اسم الله عليه)
   قال تعالى: ( تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:4] إذاً: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:4]،  إذا أمسكن لههن فلا تأكلوا، إذا كان كلبك الذي تصيد به، أو  هذا الباز  ترسله يصيد له هو ويأكله فهذا ما هو لك أنت، فما أمسكن عليكم.ثانياً: ( وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[المائدة:4]، حين ترسل الكلب تقول: باسم الله، تقول: باسم الله، وتطلق رصاصتك على الغزال أو على الحيوان، لا بد من ذكر اسم الله: ( وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   )[المائدة:4].  ومن هنا إذا وجدتها ميتة وقد سميت الله عليها فهي لك، على  شرط: ألا يكون  أكلها هو وقتلها، هي من نفسها ماتت، والطير أو الكلب ما  أكلها، فإن أكل  منها ووجدتها ميتة فلا، وإذا وجدت فيها الحياة ذكيتها.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله إن الله سريع الحساب)
وقوله تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   )[المائدة:4]،  يا عباد الله! خافوا ربكم، فإن الله إذا حاسب فما يحتاج  إلى مائة سنة، ولا  عشر ليال، اتقوه لا تخرجوا عن طاعته، أحل لكم ما أحل  فأحلوه، حرم ما حرم  فحرموه، ولا تتجاوزوا ذلك ولا تعتدوه، وإلا فأنتم عرضة  لنقمة الله عز وجل،  وهذا يدل دلالة قطعية على أن الذي يفسق عن أمر الله،  ويخرج عن طاعته،  ويستحل ما حرم الله أو يحرم ما أحل الله، معناه: أنه أعلن  الحرب على الله،  فليتهيأ.(وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   )[المائدة:4]  هذه الآية الأولى خلاصتها: أنه يحل لنا ما أحل الله لنا من  الطيبات مطلقاً  من فواكه وخضر ولحوم، كل ما أحل الله، وما علمنا من  الجوارح مكلبين، نحن  الذين نصيد ونملك كلاب الصيد، هذه الكلاب هي التي  يجوز للمؤمن أن يشتريها،  وأن يستعملها، أما الكلاب التي لا تصيد ولا تحرس  غنماً ولا زرعاً فلا يحل  لمؤمن أبداً أن يدخلها بيته، لا يحل لمؤمن يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر أن يربط  كلباً في بيته، فإن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً  فيه كلب ولا صورة، جبريل على  باب الرسول تردد، أبى أن يدخل، قال: إن  بالبيت جرواً فلا أدخل، فأخرجه  الرسول وأبعده. 
وبلغنا  أننا لما وسع الله أرزاقنا أصبحنا نقلد  اليهود والنصارى في الكلاب، فلان  له كلب في سيارته من ورائه، ويربطه في  بيته، والله إن ذلك لعرضة لنقمة  الله عز وجل، ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   )[المائدة:4]،  كلب الماشية يرعاها يمشي معها، كلب المزرعة في المزرعة،  كلب الصيد تخرج به  حيث تصيد، أما كلب في منزلك فهكذا جرينا وراء النصارى  واليهود. 
ومن قال: وإذا كنت أخاف اللصوص على بيتي؟ قلنا: اربطه خارج البيت، إذا نبح باللصوص فاخرج. 
 (يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:4] أجبهم يا رسولنا. ( قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ  )[المائدة:4] مطلقاً ( وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ   )[المائدة:4]  أي: معلمين، لا بد أن تعلم هذا الكلب الذي تصيد به؛ حتى  يصبح إذا دفعته  اندفع، وإذا دعوته رجع، ويصيد الغزال أو الأرنب ويقف عليه  ولا يأكله بفمه،  هذا هو المعلم، هذا الذي إذا صدت به حل لك ذلك، ويجوز لك  اقتناؤه وشراؤه  وبيعه.
 وقوله تعالى: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:4] هذه إباحة الله وإذنه لنا، ( مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:4] أي: من أجلكم، لا من أجلهن.
(وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[المائدة:4] حين نرسل الطير أو الكلب نذكر اسم الله، حين نطلق الرصاصة نقول: باسم الله ونطلق عليها، لا بد من هذا، ( وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[المائدة:4] هذا فعل أمر أم لا؟ كيف نقول؟ باسم الله، هذا هو ذكر الله، وأطلق رصاصتك أو أرسل كلبك الذي يصيد.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (اليوم أحل لكم الطيبات وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم ...)
  ثم قال تعالى في الآية الثانية: ( الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ  )[المائدة:5] كلوا واشربوا كل طيب، واتركوا كل خبيث ومنتن وعفن.والخبائث معروفة أم لا؟ تقدم أنها عشر: (   حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا   أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ   وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا   ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]. 
(الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ )[المائدة:5] وشيء آخر: ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:5]،  من هم الذين أوتوا الكتاب؟ اليهود والنصارى، كتاب اليهود  التوراة التي  أنزلها الله على موسى، وكتاب النصارى الإنجيل الذي أنزله  الله تعالى على  عيسى، هل هذين الكتابين صافيين نقيين طاهرين ما فيهما كذب  ولا زيادة؟ والله  إنهما محشوان بالباطل، الإنجيل في يوم من الأيام حولوه  إلى ثلاثين  إنجيلاً، ولما انفضحوا وانكشفت عورتهم اجتمعوا في روما وجمعوه  في خمسة  أناجيل: برنابا، ولوقا، ويوحنا، ومتى، ومرقس، الشاهد عندنا: أن  الكتاب أصبح  خمسة، إذاً: أربعة أخماس كلها كذب؛ فلهذا هم ضالون ضلالاً.
(الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:5]  إذا ذبح النصراني أو اليهودي البقرة أو البعير أو الشاة أو  الدجاجة أو  الطير فسم الله وكل؛ لأنهم أهل كتاب، أي: يؤمنون بالله واليوم  الآخر،  وبالرسل وبالملائكة، فهم قريبون منا، نأكل طعامهم، ويأكلون طعامنا،  والمراد  من الطعام هنا: المذبوح، فإذا ذبح الشاة وطبخ لك اللحم فكل،  أعطاك فخذاً  أو نصف شاة فلك ذلك، على شرط: ألا يذكر عليها اسم المسيح،  فإنها حينئذ مما  ذبح على النصب، كالذي يذبح باسم عبد القادر  ، فما تؤكل،  كذلك الذي يذبح باسم المسيح ما تؤكل من باب أولى، لكن ذبحها  للأكل، ما هي  لعيسى ولا لأمه، هذه الذبيحة إذا ذبحها وأسال دمها لك أن  تأكل، لكن إذا  كان خنق الدجاجة أو الأرنب أو الحيوان حتى مات، ثم سلخه  وأكله هل يجوز  أكله؟ لا؛ فهو ميتة.
أقول:  كان اليهود يذبحون تديناً  ورحمة بالشاة، ثم جاءت فلسفة جديدة، قالوا: كيف  تذبحون الحيوان وتأكلونه؟  فذهبنا إلى مجزرة في باريس لنشاهد، وجدناهم  أمامنا جاءوا بثور عظيم  فأوقفوه، ثم جاءوا بعصا من حديد وأدخلوها في رأسه،  وأخذوا يديرونها  بالكهرباء حتى اخترق الظهر ومات، لما مات وفقد الحياة  ذبحوه، فهل هذا يجوز  أكله ؟ لا يجوز.
لو  كان جملاً أو ثوراً وما استطاعوا ذبحه فضربوه  بحديدة فأغمي عليه ثم ذبحوه  فإنه يؤكل، لكن أن يقتلوه بالكهرباء حتى يفقد  الحياة ويموت، وبعد ذلك  يذبح أو لا يذبح فهو جيفة منتنة.
  ذبائح أهل  الكتاب حل لنا؛ لأنهم يذبحون كما نذبح، وإن لم يذكروا الله،  لكن الشرط ألا  يذكروا اسم إله معبود، فحينئذ تكون مذبوحة لغير الله، لكن  مع اللحم الذي  يذبح للآكلين من الناس إذا ذكوها بكل ما يسيل الدم ويزهق  الروح يجوز أكله  من لحومهم، ويجوز لهم أيضاً أن يأكلوا من لحومنا، أعطهم  لحم ذبيحتك  ليأكلوه.
اسمع النص الكريم: ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ  )[المائدة:5] أي: حلال. ( وَطَعَامُكُمْ  )[المائدة:5] أنتم ( حِلٌّ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:5]، لا تقل: هذا يهودي ما نعطيه ليأكل، إذا احتاج إليك فأعطه، ( وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:5] هذه الأولى.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم)
 والثانية: ( وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  )[المائدة:5] أي: ومما أحل لكم أيها المؤمنون ( الْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   )[المائدة:5]،  المحصنات: جمع محصنة، وهي العفيفة غير الزانية والباغية،  إياك أن تتزوج  بالزانية، وإن كانت بنت من كانت، لقول الله تعالى: ( وَالزَّانِيَةُ لا يَنكِحُهَا إِلَّا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   )[النور:3]،  امرأة من المؤمنين معروفة بالبغاء والزنا لا يحلها لك الله  أبداً، إلا إذا  تابت ومضى عليها زمن، وأهل البلاد كلهم يشهدون بتوبتها منذ  كذا عاماً فلا  بأس، أمة تتعاطى الزنا لا يحل لك أن تتزوجها؛ لأن الله  قال: ( وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ   )[المائدة:5]،  ما معنى المحصنات؟ العفيفات، التي عرفت بالعفة والطهر  والصفاء، أما إذا  عرفت بالبغاء فلا يحل نكاحها، حرام، منعنا الله منها. وإن  أردت أن تتزوج  بغياً فإنها تأتي برجل في بيتك ينكحها، فكيف تعيش أنت؟  متعودة على الخبث،  غداً تخرج من البيت وتبيت في بيت آخر، فماذا تصنع أنت؟  فهذا تدبير مولانا  عز وجل، يدبر لأوليائه وعباده المؤمنين.
(وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  )[المائدة:5] أولاً ( وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   )[المائدة:5]  أي: اليهوديات والنصرانيات، على شرط: ألا تكون داعرة  وبغياً، تعرفها  بجيرانها أنها عفيفة وطاهرة، لا بأس أن تتزوجها، أما أن  تعرف أنها عاهرة  وبغي تأتي الفجور فلا يصح.
(وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  )[المائدة:5] بقي الشرط: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ   )[المائدة:5]،  ما الأجور؟ المهور، الصُّدُقات، لا بد من مهر ولا بد من  عقد، الولي أو  القاضي يعقد لها إذا فقدت الولي، على مهر كذا، فأركان  النكاح أربعة: المهر  والشهود والصيغة والولي.        
معنى قوله تعالى: (محصنين غير مسافحين ولا متخذي أخدان)
 إذاً: قال: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  )[المائدة:5] حال كونكم ( مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ   )[المائدة:5]  الخدن: هو الصديق السري في الخفاء، كان في الجاهلية لا تزني  الحرائر  أبداً، الإماء يقع منهن الزنا، لكن الحرة العربية لا، ولما بايع  صلى الله  عليه وسلم المؤمنات في مكة عام الفتح عند جبل الصفا جاءت هند  فقالت: أوتزني الحرة يا رسول الله؟! لأن البيعة كانت على خمس مواد: ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى  )[الممتحنة:12] ماذا؟ ( عَلَى أَنْ لا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ   )[الممتحنة:12] فقالت: أوتزني الحرة؟! لكن قد تتخذ صديقاً في الخفاء،  يتخذها شاب في السر ولا يسمع أحد، هذا معنى: متخذات أخدان، كذلك ( وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ  )[المائدة:5].                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ومن يكفر بالإيمان فقد حبط عمله وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين)
  وأخيراً: ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ   )[المائدة:5]  أي: بالإسلام وشرائعه ومبادئه وقوانينه فقد حبط عمله، من  ارتد عن الإسلام،  الإيمان هنا بمعنى: الإسلام، إذ الإسلام والإيمان شيء  واحد، المسلم هو  المؤمن، ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[المائدة:5]، كل عمل جديد، أما الماضي فقد محي انتهى، وإن مات بدون توبة  فهو من الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم؛ لقوله تعالى: ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[الزمر:15] بالمعنى الحقيقي ( الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  )[الزمر:15] أولاً ( وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ  )[الزمر:15] .                          
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير 
هداية الآيات
   اسمعوا هداية الآيات، لعلكم تستنبطون من الآية ما قد تعلمون. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 

[ هداية الآيتين: 
من هداية الآيتين: 
أولاً: مشروعية سؤال من لا يعلم عما ينبغي له أن يعلمه ]، بل وجوب سؤالك من يعلم عما لا تعلم، أما قال تعالى: ( فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ   )[النحل:43]، فكل من لا يعلم يجب أن يسأل حتى يتعلم، ولو يرحل ويسافر،  لقوله تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ )[المائدة:4] فقد سألوه وبين لهم.
مشروعية  سؤال من لا يعلم حتى يعلم، فإذا علم بالمنع امتنع، وإذا علم بالجواز فعل،  أخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:4].
[   ثانياً: حلية الصيد ]، أي: ما يصاد من ظباء وغزلان وبقر الوحش، قل ما شئت   من حيوانات [ إذا توافرت شروطه ]، [ هي أن يكون الجارح معلماً ]، الكلب   الذي يجترح ويصيد لك يكون معلماً، من علمه؟ أنت، كيف علمته؟ الله علمك،   حقيقة علمه: أنك إذا قلت له: امش مشى، أو تعال يرجع، فإذا سمى الله تعالى   صاحبه عليه ومات الصيد ولم يأكله الكلب جاز أكله.
قال:  [ أن يكون  الجارح معلماً، وأن يذكر اسم الله عليه عند إرساله، وألا يأكل  منه الجارح ]  الذي أرسلته، فإن أكل منه فقد صاده لنفسه، ما صاده لك، [  ويجوز أكل ما صيد  برصاص أو بآلة حادة بشرط ذكر اسم الله تعالى عند رميه،  ولو وجد ميتاً فلم  يذك ]، أنت أطلقت رصاصتك على ظبي، ووجدته ميتاً بضربتك  وقد سميت الله فكل،  ولا بد أن تكون آلة الصيد مما هو حاد، ما هي بعصا أو  حجر.
قال:  [  ثالثاً: إباحة طعام وذبائح أهل الكتاب ]، فتتغدى وتتعشى عند يهودي ولا  بأس،  أو عند من شئت، وتغديه أو تعشيه، تأكل من ذبيحته أو يأكل من ذبيحتك،  فقد  أذن مولاكم لكم.
[  رابعاً: إباحة نكاح الكتابيات ]، ما المراد من  الكتابيات؟ نساء اليهود  والنصارى، [بشرط أن تكون حرة وعفيفة ]، فإن كانت  مملوكة أمة فلا يجوز  التزوج بها، حتى الأمة من غير أهل الكتاب، حتى العربية  إذا كانت غير مؤمنة  لا يجوز التزوج بها، وخاصة الكتابية، لا بد أن تكون  حرة ما هي بمملوكة  لشخص، وأن تكون عفيفة غير زانية، فيجوز بشرطين: الحرية  والعفة.
وهذا إذن بالجواز فقط وأنت حر، اختر من يصلح لك، إذا شئت أن تتزوج يهودية أو نصرانية بشرطين: 
أولاً: أن تكون حرة ما هي بأمة مملوكة، والثاني: أن تكون عفيفة غير زانية، وأنت حر. 
قال:   [ رابعاً: إباحة الكتابيات بشرط: أن تكون حرة عفيفة، وأن يعقد عليها  العقد  الشرعي، وهو القائم على الولي والشهود والمهر، والصيغة بأن يقول  الخاطب  لمن يخطبه من ولي أو وكيل: زوجني فلانة، فيقول: قد زوجتكها ].
عرفنا أنه يجوز أن تتزوج يهودية أو نصرانية بشروط، أولاً: أن تكون حرة ما هي بأمة.
ثانياً: أن تكون عفيفة ما هي بزانية. 
ثالثاً: تحقق شروط النكاح: الولي والشهود، والمهر، والصيغة، لا يتخذها صديقة ويقول: هذه أذن الله لي فيها.
[ خامساً: حرمة نكاح المتعة ونكاح الخلة والصحبة الخاصة ].
حرمة   نكاح المتعة؛ لأن نكاح المتعة يتزوجها أسبوعين ونحوهما، فهل هذا يجوز؟  هذا  الروافض يعيشون عليه، يعدونه من العبادات، ولا سبب إلا من أجل أن  ينفصلوا  عن المسلمين، أسألكم بالله: أفيكم كلكم فحول أم لا؟ لو تعلم أن  فلاناً خطب  بنتك وزوجته وهو ينوي أن يفتض بكارتها بعد أسبوع ويطلقها، هل  تفرح وتسعد؟  تستطيع أن تنظر إلى وجهه؟ كيف يجوز هذا؟ لأن نكاح المتعة نكاح  إلى أجل،  سبعة أيام، ثمانية عشر، وكذا ثم يتركها، وقد أعلن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم حرمته، وكان مباحاً قبل أن يعلن الرسول حرمته.
ونكاح الخلة، والخلة: الصداقة، يتخذ الرجل صديقة في الخفاء، وكذلك متخذات الأخدان، فهذا حرام.
[  سادساً: المعاصي قد تقود إلى الكفر ]، كثرة المعاصي قد تقود صاحبها إلى أن  يكفر، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من ختم الآية: ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ  فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ )[المائدة:5]، كيف يكفر بالإيمان؟ بالجري وراء  المعاصي والذنوب حتى يفسد قلبه، تنطمس بصيرته ويرتد.
[   سابعاً: المرتد عن الإسلام يحبط عمله، فلو راجع الإسلام لا يثاب على ما   فعله قبل الردة، وإن مات قبل العودة إلى الإسلام خسر نفسه وأهليه يوم   القيامة، وذلك هو الخسران المبين ].
معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات!  تعلمتم علماً، فوالله إنه لواجب كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن  يعرف هذا، وكيف نعرف  ونحن هجرنا بيوت الله؟ نجتمع على القرآن فقط من أجل  الأكل والشرب، على  الأموات، فكيف نتعلم؟ 
إذاً:  هيا نعد: يا أهل القرية! من هذا اليوم  لا يتخلف رجل ولا امرأة عن صلاة  المغرب والعشاء؛ لنتعلم كتاب الله وحكمة  رسوله كل ليلة طول الحياة، فهل  سيبقى جاهل أو جاهلة؟ ما نحتاج إلى قلم ولا  قرطاس أبداً، نتعلم كتاب الله  هكذا، كما تعلم أصحاب رسول الله.   
الأسئلة

الموقف من الذهاب للجهاد في الوضع الحالي
   السؤال: يطلب من فضيلتكم أن تدعو الله له أن يوفق والديه بالسماح له بالجهاد؟! الجواب:   هذا سؤال سياسي، وأقول: بالله الذي لا إله غيره لا يوجد اليوم جهاد في   سبيل الله في العالم قط، وقد يقال: كيف -يا شيخ- تقول هذا الكلام؟ فأقول:   الجهاد في سبيل الله أن يبايع المسلمون إماماً لهم، ويلتفون حوله، ويربيهم   ويهذبهم، ويقودهم إلى الكمالات، ثم حين تزدهر ديارهم بالأنوار والصلاح   والطهر ننقل هذا النور وهذه الهداية إلى إخواننا في البشرية، فترسو سفنهم   عند شاطئ بلاد من البلاد، ويطالبونهم بالدخول في الإسلام، أو بالدخول في   ذمة المسلمين، أو القتال والجهاد، فهل هذا موجود؟ 
فعلتموه  في  الأفغان وعصيتم الرحمن، وقلنا: لا يجوز إلا أن تبايعوا وأن يؤمكم إمام   واحد، وقلنا: هذا الجهاد فيه دخن، وأنتم تضحكون علينا، فما هي نتائجه؟ هل   قامت دولة الإسلام؟ هل عبد الله عز وجل وحده؟ والبوسنة والهرسك وغيرها  بدون  إمام وإسلام، فوالله ما هو بالجهاد.
الجهاد  الذي تطلبونه هو أن يكون  للمسلمين إمام، والمسلمون كلهم نور وهداية،  وينقلون النور والهداية إلى  الأمم الكافرة، ويقاتلونهم إذا رفضوا الدخول  في الإسلام، أو يغزو عدو كافر  بلاد الإسلام ليحطمها ويسقط رايتها، حينئذ  يجب دفعه ورده وهو جهاد.
أما هذه التخبطات وهذه الأفهام الباطلة فما نقول فيها: جهاد، جاهدوا أنفسكم أولاً، روضوها على الحب والولاء لله ورسوله والمؤمنين.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (50)  
الحلقة (464)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (57)

          الحواريون هم أتباع موسى الذين آمنوا به ونصروه، وهم هنا يطلبون  من عيسى  عليه السلام آية تدلهم على صدق نبوته، شأنهم في ذلك شأن كل بني  إسرائيل،  فطلبوا منه أن يدعو ربه أن ينزل عليهم مائدة من السماء، لتكون  عيداً لهم  وآية دالة على وحدانية الله وعظمته، فاستجاب الله لهم وأنزلها  عليهم؛ لكنه  توعد من يكفر منهم بعدها فإنه سيعرض نفسه لعذاب لم يذقه أحد  من قبل.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء ...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛   راجين أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة نودعها، فنحن في آخر آياتها، والسورة مدنية، مباركة، ميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع: 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ   رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ   اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *    قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا   وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا   مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا   وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ   *    قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ   مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ   الْعَالَمِينَ  )[المائدة:112-115]. ‏                       
دلالة الأخبار القرآنية على صدق الرسالة المحمدية
   معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذه الأنباء، هذه   الأخبار، هذه الأحاديث، هذه الأحداث من أين للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   أن يعرفها وهو أمي لم يقرأ ولم يكتب وبلغ أربعين سنة ولم يعلم شيئاً؟إذاً:   الإخبار بهذا والتحدث عنه في صدق دال دلالة قطعية على أن محمداً -والله-   لرسول الله، وعلى اليهود والنصارى أن يؤمنوا، أن يصدقوا برسالته، ويدخلوا   في ظل دينه لينجوا ويسعدوا، وإلا فهم خاسرون هالكون، يطلبون برهنة  وتدليلاً  على صدق نبوته، فهل يوجد دليل أكثر من هذا؟ من أعلمه؟ من حدثه  بهذا؟ من  كان حاضراً مع الحواريين وعيسى وهم يسألونه وهو يجيب؟ هذه وحدها  تشهد أن  محمداً رسول الله.
اذكر يا رسولنا ( إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ   )[المائدة:112]، والحواريون: هم أصحاب عيسى، كأصحاب نبينا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي والعشرة المبشرين بالجنة وأهل بدر وأهل  الإيمان والهجرة، الحواريون: جمع حواري، بمعنى: الناصر والمؤيد. 
ماذا قال الحواريون؟ قالوا: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:112]، نادوه باسمه العلم مضافاً إلى والدته مريم البتول العذراء بنت عمران، ومعنى مريم: الخادمة أو خادمة الله.  
توجيه سؤال الحواريين عن استطاعة الله تعالى
  قال الحواريون: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  )[المائدة:112]، واحتار الصحابة والتابعون والمفسرون في توجيه هذه الجملة، كيف يقولون: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  )[المائدة:112]؟ فهل الله عاجز وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض والجنة والنار والخلق كله، هل يقال: هل يستطيع أو لا يستطيع؟ ومن الأجوبة أن المراد من ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ   )[المائدة:112]،  أي: هل يطيعك فيما تطلب منه، كما تقول في الاستفعال:  استخبرته، استنبأته  هل يفعل؟ أي: طلبت منه أن يفعل كذا. استعملته أي: طلبت  منه العلم، فـ(هل  يستطيع) بمعنى: هل يطيعك الله فيما لو دعوته أن ينزل  علينا مائدة من  السماء، فلهذا قلنا معاني المفردات في الكتاب: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  )[المائدة:112]، أي: هل يطيع ويرضى لو طلبت منه هذا؟ 
لأنه كيف يقولون لمن خلق السماوات والأرض والعوالم كلها: يقدر أو لا يقدر أن ينزل علينا مائدة، سفرة عليها خبز ولحم!
فمن توجيهات الصحابة والتابعين أن ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  )[المائدة:112]، بمعنى: أيطيعك إذا أنت دعوته وطلبت منه أن ينزل علينا مائدة؟ 
وقرئ:   (هل تستطيع)، وهنا زال الإشكال، هل تستطيع أن تدعو ربك يا عيسى لينزل   علينا مائدة من السماء، ولو كانت هذه القراءة قراءة مجمعاً عليها ما بقي   إشكال، لكن القراءة التي عليها جمهور القراء هي: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  )[المائدة:112].
وهنا   شيء آخر أيضاً يصلح جواباً: وهو أن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرجوا   من مكة مجاهدين يقاتلون المشركين في الطائف، ومروا بشجرة من السدر فقالوا   للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اجعل لنا ذات أنواط كما لهم ذات أنواط، كما  قال  قوم موسى لموسى: ( اجْعَل لَنَا إِلَهًا   )[الأعراف:138]،  بالأمس دخلوا في الإسلام وانتصر الإسلام وأضاءت الدنيا  بنوره مشارقها  ومغاربها ويقولون: اجعل لنا ذات أنواط! أي: شجرة نعلق بها  رماحنا وسيوفنا  ونتبرك بها لننتصر إذا قاتلنا! فتعجب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وقال: ( سبحان الله! ما زدتم أن قلتم كما قال بنو إسرائيل لموسى: ( اجْعَل لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ  )[الأعراف:138] )، لما نجى الله موسى وبني إسرائيل من الغرق من البحر مشوا فإذا بقرية فيها من يعبد وثناً، فلما شاهدوا ذلك ( قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى اجْعَل لَنَا إِلَهًا   )[الأعراف:138]،  وهم مع موسى، فلا عجب أن يقول تلك المقالة لعيسى بعض  أتباعه، وليس بشرط أن  يكون الحواريون أنفسهم، بل من معهم من الجهلة ممن لم  يعلموا بعد، يوجد  بينهم من قال هذه الكلمة: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  )[المائدة:112]، ويؤيد هذا قوله لهم: ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:112]، لو كان كلامهم ليس كفراً ولا محرماً لما قال لهم: اتقوا الله.                          
تذكير عيسى عليه السلام قومه بتقوى الله تعالى
    إذاً: ( إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً   )[المائدة:112]، ما هي المائدة؟ هي الخُوان، ويقال فيه: الخِوان أيضاً  بالكسر والضم، وهو ما نسميه بالسفرة سواء كان عليها طعام أم لا. (أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  )[المائدة:112]، من فوق من الملكوت الأعلى، فعيسى عليه السلام تأثر وقال: ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  )[المائدة:112]، فهذا القول ما يصدر عن المؤمنين، فكيف يصدر عنكم أنتم؟ ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  )[المائدة:112] في قولكم: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  )[المائدة:112]، وهذا المقام واضح.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ...)
  فحاولوا أن يعتذروا فقالوا: ( نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا   )[المائدة:113]،  قلوبنا ما اطمأنت ولا سكنت لأمور الغيب، ومن ذلك رؤيتهم  لله عز وجل ودار  السلام وما فيها ودار الشقاء وما فيها، هذه كلها من  الإيمان، والرؤية لذلك  تسكن بها القلوب وتطمئن النفوس، وهذا إبراهيم  الخليل عليه السلام قال: ( أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي  )[البقرة:260]، هل كان إبراهيم يشك في أن الله يحيي الموتى؟ لا والله، وهو يشاهد الإحياء يومياً في المخلوقات، ( رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى  )[البقرة:260]، أنا مؤمن، ( وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي   )[البقرة:260]،  فالمشاهدة أقوى تأثير من التصديق بالقلب، فأنت تسمع  بالمسجد النبوي وأنت  في الهند أو في اليابان، وهذا سماع ما هو بيقين، لكن  كونك فيه أعظم ما بقي ارتياب أو شك.
إذاً: فأمر الله تعالى إبراهيم أن يأتي بطير ويذبحه ويوزع اللحوم ويناديها فتأتيه، (   فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ   عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ   سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  )[البقرة:260]، وفعل إبراهيم.
إذاً: ( قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا  )[المائدة:113] في إخبارك أنك نبي الله ورسوله وأنك تبلغ عنه، ( وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ  )[المائدة:113] على تلك المائدة ونحدث بها من بلغنا ومن سيبلغنا فيزداد إيمان المؤمنين.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء ...)
  إذاً: أجابهم عيسى: ( قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ   )[المائدة:114]،  أي: يا الله، فحذفت (يا) وعوض عنها الميم، والأصل: يا  الله، كما تنادي: يا  إبراهيم، ولكن الله عز وجل واسمه الأعظم: الله، فحذفت  (يا) وعوضت عنها  الميم في آخر الكلمة.والله عز وجل يسمع نداء كل مناد في أعماق الكون وفي أعلاه، يعلم السر والجهر، ( يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى  )[طه:7]، فلهذا لا تقل: يا الله كما تنادي البعيد ليسمعك، قل: اللهم؛ فإنه قريب منك يسمع نداءك.
(اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا  )[المائدة:114]، أي: يا ربنا، يا خالقنا، يا رازقنا، يا إلهنا الحق، يا معبودنا الذي لا يعبد سواه، يا مالك أمرنا! ( أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   )[المائدة:114]،  استجاب للحواريين؛ لأنهم اعتذروا فقالوا كذا وكذا، فقال:  أبشروا، فرفع  يديه إلى السماء، وورد أنه وقف يصلي وضم رجليه إلى بعضهما،  ذكر هذا ابن كثير ؛ فلهذا من الأدب في الصلاة وأنت تتكلم مع الله أن تقف  وقفة الخاضع الذليل المتأدب. 
قال: ( اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  )[المائدة:114]، وعلل عليه السلام فقال: ( تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا   )[المائدة:114]،  واستجاب الله وبقي هذه العيد إلى اليوم في الربيع، فهناك  عيد عند النصارى  يسمونه شم النسيم، وعيد الفصح، والأصل هو عيد المائدة،  والعيد من: عاد يعود  إذا رجع، فكل عام يعود فهو عيد، وللمسلمين عيدان،  والله ما هما إلا اثنان:  عيد الأضحى وعيد الفطر، أو عيد رمضان وعيد الحج،  يعودان كل سنة، والحمد  لله؛ فعيدنا نحن نعبد الله تعالى فيه بالصلاة  والصدقات والذكر والدعاء،  وعيد النصارى يرقصون في الليل ويأكلون البقلاوة؛  لأنهم ضلال، أموات،  فاسدون، هابطون، حتى لو كان عيداً كما كان فهو باطل  نسخه الله لما طرأ على  عباداتهم من الباطل، فلم يبق من دين حق يعبد به  الله إلا هذا الدين، فلهذا  هم خاسرون وهالكون.
(قَالَ  عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا  مَائِدَةً  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا  وَآيَةً  مِنْكَ  )[المائدة:114] دالة على قدرتك وعظمتك وجلالك ووجودك وربوبيتك وإلهيتك وعلى شرعك وأنبيائك، هي أعظم آية.
(وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ  )[المائدة:114]، هنا لطيفة: لم قال: ( وَارْزُقْنَا  )[المائدة:114]؟ كأنهم ما طلبوا إلا هذه المائدة فقط وبعد ذلك لا يأكلون ولا يشربون، فقال: ( وَارْزُقْنَا   )[المائدة:114]  طول حياتنا الطعام والشراب وكل ما نحتاج إليه وأنت خير  الرازقين، وهذا  أفضل من طلب المائدة فقط، واستجاب الله الرحمن الرحيم. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال الله إني منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذاباً لا أعذبه أحداً  من العالمين)
  فاسمعوا إجابة الله: ( قَالَ اللَّهُ   )[المائدة:115]،  كيف قال هذا؟ بواسطة الوحي وهو إلقاء في روع عيسى، أو  يهتف به هاتف كجبريل  فيكلمه، إلا أنه لا يكلمه الله كفاحاً، وهذا لم يتم  في الأرض إلا لموسى  عليه السلام، وفي الملكوت الأعلى لنبينا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وما عدا  هذا فالله يوحي ويأمر وينهى ويعلم ويبشر ويخبر بواسطة  الوحي، وهي ثلاثة كما  جاء في سورة الشورى: إما أن يرسل ملكاً يتكلم معه،  وإما أن يلقي في روعه  فيفهم عن الله عز وجل، أو يكلمه كفاحاً بدون واسطة،  قال تعالى: (  وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ  يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ  وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ  يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ  )[الشورى:51]. إذاً: (   قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ   مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ   الْعَالَمِينَ  )[المائدة:115]،  لأنهم طلبوا  ما لم يطلبه الخلق، وأرادوا أن يشاهدوا المائدة من السماء  تنزل ونزلت وهي  لحم وخبز، لكن لا تفهم من اللحم أنه كلحمنا هذا وخبز  كخبزنا، لا بد أنه  من أجود ما يكون من اللحم والخبز، ما هناك مرق ولا  فاكهة، بل خبز ولحم. 
فاسمعوا  هذا الإعلام الإلهي: فالذين طالبوا  بالمائدة واستجاب الله لهم توعدهم  الله بأن من كفر يعذبه عذاباً لا يعذب  مثله أحداً من العالمين، فالكفر  كفران، فالذي يكون من أهل الإسلام والإيمان  ويكفر ارتد هل كفره ككفر شخص  ما عرف الله ولا الرسول؟ كلا. كما أن سخط  الله وغضبه على العالم ليس كسخط  الله وغضبه على الجاهل.
فكذلك  هؤلاء  شاهدوا آية من آيات الله، الطعام ينزل من السماء وهم يشاهدون بين  أيدهم،  فمن ينكر ويكفر ويخرج عن دين الله يعذب عذاباً لم يعذب قط بمثله.
وجاء أيضاً عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هناك أيضاً من يعذب هذا العذاب:
أولاً: آل فرعون؛ إذ قال تعالى: ( أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ  )[غافر:46].
والصنف الثاني: المنافقون منا؛ إذ قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ  )[النساء:145].
فهيا أسمعكم التلاوة: (   إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ   رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ   اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *    قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا   وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ   *    قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا   مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا   وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ   *    قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ   مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ   الْعَالَمِينَ  )[المائدة:112-115]. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
  والآن نستمع إلى شرح الآيات في التفسير.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ معنى الآيات: 
يقول تعالى لعبده ورسوله عيسى: واذكر ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ   )[المائدة:111]  ]، هذا التوجيه معناه أن هذه الآيات لها اتصال بما سبق،  فقد تكلم عيسى في  عرصات القيامة، فالله يسأل وهو يجيب، كذلك هذا يحدث في  عرصات القيامة  والكلام متصل، وهذا وجه محمود، ولا نقول: هذا كلام مستأنف،  بل مرتبط  بالأول، وهذا علامة على أن محمداً رسول الله، فكيف يخبر عن هذا  الغيب  ويتحدث بهذه الأحداث التي وقعت منذ مئات السنين إن لم يكن رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟
[  يقول تعالى لعبده ورسوله عيسى: واذكر ( وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى  الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ  بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ  *   إِذْ قَالَ  الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  رَبُّكَ  أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   )[المائدة:111-112]، ولما كان قولهم هذا دالاً على شك في نفوسهم وعدم يقين  في قدرة ربهم قال لهم عيسى عليه السلام: ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ )[المائدة:112]، فلا تقولوا مثل هذا القول.
فاعتذروا  عن قولهم الباطل (  قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ  قُلُوبُنَا  وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ  الشَّاهِدِينَ )[المائدة:113] أنها نزلت من السماء بسؤالك ربك ذلك، وهنا (  قَالَ عِيسَى )[المائدة:114] عليه السلام داعياً ربه ضارعاً إليه: (  اللَّهُمَّ )[المائدة:114]، أي: يا الله! ( رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا  مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِأَوَّلِنَا  )[المائدة:114]، أي: للموجودين الآن منا، ( وَآخِرِنَا )[المائدة:114]، أي:  ولمن يكون بعدنا ( وَآيَةً مِنْكَ )[المائدة:114]، أي: وتكون آية منك، أي:  علامة على وحدانيتك وعظيم قدرتك، وعلى صدقي في إرسالك لي رسولاً إلى بني  إسرائيل
 (وَارْزُقْنَا )[المائدة:114]، وأدم علينا رزقك وفضلك، ( وَأَنْتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقِينَ )[المائدة:114].
فأجابه  تعالى قائلاً: ( قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:115]، وحقاً قد أنزلها، ( فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنْكُمْ  )[المائدة:115] يا بني إسرائيل السائلين المائدة بأن ينكر توحيدي أو رسالة  رسولي أو عظيم قدرتي؛ ( فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ  أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ )[المائدة:115]،  ولذا مسخ من كفروا منهم قردة  وخنازير ]، الذين كفروا بعد هذا مسخوا قردة  وخنازير، إذ مسخوا على عهد  داود وعيسى ابن مريم.                          
هداية الآيات
   قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ هداية الآيات ]، فهيا نأخذ ما فيها من الهداية؛ لنستعين بذلك على مسيرنا إلى الله عز وجل ونحن أطهار أصفياء.
قال: [ من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: جفاء اليهود وغطرستهم وسوء أدبهم مع أنبيائهم ]، فالحواريون يهود أم لا؟ أليسوا هم من بني إسرائيل؟
إذاً: يستفاد من هذه الآية [ جفاء اليهود ] والجفاء: الغلظة والقسوة، [ وغطرستهم وسوء أدبهم مع أنبيائهم؛ إذ قالوا لموسى: ( فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   )[المائدة:24] ]، وهل هناك جفاء وغطرسة أكثر من هذا؟ قالوا: ( فَاذْهَبْ  أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ )[المائدة:24]،  ما  نستطيع أن نقاتل العمالقة، فاذهب أنت وربك وقاتلا، هذه مقالة كفرية ما   فقهوها، لكن لجهلهم وظلمة نفوسهم؛ لأنهم تربوا في حجور الفاسدين والهابطين.
قال:  [ وقالوا لعيسى: ( هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا  مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ )[المائدة:112] ]، أليس هذا من الجفاء والغطرسة  والغلظة؟
[ ثانياً: في قول عيسى لهم: ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ )[المائدة:112] دال على أنهم قالوا الباطل ]. 
معشر   المستمعين! كررنا القول: بم يتقى الله؟ أنت تقول لي: يا فلان! اتق الله،   فبأي شيء نتقيه؟ هل بالجيوش الجرارة؟ بالأنفاق في أعماق الأرض؟ بالهرب في   الجبال ورءوسها، بم يتقى الله؟ أنا أتقي الشمس بالمظلة وأتقي الجوع بالخبز   والماء، وأتقي البرد بالكساء، والله يتقى بماذا عندما تريد أن تتقي الله؟   لا يتقى الله بشيء إلا بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، أي: بفعل ما يأمران به وترك  ما  ينهيان عنه، ولا يتقى الله بشيء غير هذا؟ 
أنا  أريد أن أتقي الله  فتعلمت الليلة أن أطيعه في أمره ونهيه، أفعل الأمر  وأترك النهي، لكنني ما  عرفت الأوامر هذه، كيف نفعل؟ علموني؟ الجواب: عليك  بفلان اقرع بابه وقل له:  علمني أوامر الله التي أمرني بها، وبين لي نواهيه  التي نهاني عنها، وبذلك  تستطيع أن تتقي الله، أما كونك تعرف تقوى الله  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فلا  يكفي، لا بد من معرفة ما هي الأوامر التي تطيع  فيها، وما هي النواهي التي  تطيعه فيها بتركها.
خلاصة  القول: لن تستطيع أن تتقي الله ما لم تعلم،  لن تستطيع يا ابن آدم أن تتقي  الله ما لم تعلم أوامره وكيف تؤديها،  ونواهيه وكيف تتجنبها، فطلب العلم  فريضة، لا بد من هذا، وهل يستطيع عبد أن  يكون ولياً لله وهو لا يعرف تقوى  الله؟ مستحيل أن تكون ولي الله وأنت لا  تتقيه.
قال:  [ في قول عيسى لهم: ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ )[المائدة:112] دال على أنهم قالوا  الباطل، كما أن قولهم: ( وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا )[المائدة:113]  دال على شكهم وارتيابهم.
ثالثاً:   مشروعية الأعياد الدينية لعبادة الله بالصلاة والذكر؛ شكراً لله تعالى،   وفي الإسلام عيدان: الأضحى والفطر ]، لا غير، لا رجبية ولا مولد.
[  رابعاً: من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة: آل فرعون، والمنافقون، ومن كفر  من أهل المائدة ]، قال تعالى: ( أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ  الْعَذَابِ )[غافر:46]، وقال: ( إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ  الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا )[النساء:145]،  وقال: ( فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا  أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ )[المائدة:115].
وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (51)  
الحلقة (465)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (58)




أفرط النصارى في رفع عيسى عليه السلام حتى اتخذوه إلهاً من دون الله،  ويوم  القيامة يوقفه الله عز وجل ويسأله -سؤال المبكت للنصارى على فعلهم- عن   صحة ما فعلوه من تأليهه وعبادته من دون الله، وموقفه عليه السلام من ذلك،   حتى يقيم الحجة على النصارى الكاذبين، ويرفع مقام نبيه الصادق الأمين.         
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله ...)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون.. ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء  أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله  عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع خاتمة سورة المائدة المباركة،  الميمونة، نودعها في ليلتنا هذه  وعسى الله أن يردنا إليها إن أطال أعمارنا  مرة أخرى، وهو على كل شيء قدير،  ومعنا خمس آيات، فهيا نتلوها متدبرين،  متفكرين، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان  مراد الله تعالى منها. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ  لِلنَّاسِ  اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ  سُبْحَانَكَ  مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ  كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ  فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلا أَعْلَمُ  مَا فِي  نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ   *    مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ   رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ   فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ   عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ   *  إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   *    قَالَ اللَّهُ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ لَهُمْ   جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا   رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ   *  لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا فِيهِنَّ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  )[المائدة:116-120].
قول ربنا: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:116]، أي: اذكر يا رسولنا، يا خاتم أنبيائنا، يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، اذكر: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:116]، وذلك في عرصات القيامة، ما هو في هذه الحياة، وذلك يوم يبعث الله الخلائق.
وما قال: وإذ يقول الله، وإنما: اذكر إذ يقول الله، فهذا أمر متحقق مقطوع الوجود يعبر بالماضي عنه لا بالمضارع، ومثله: ( أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ  )[النحل:1]، وهو قيام الساعة.                        
تبكيت الله للنصارى بسؤاله لعيسى عليه السلام عن تأليههم له
 اذكر ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  )[المائدة:116]، قال له مستفهماً إياه ليبكت النصارى وليذلهم ولتقوم الحجج أمام العالم الموجود عليهم: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ   )[المائدة:116]،  وحاشا عيسى أن يقول ذلك، ولكنه التوبيخ والتقريع  والتأنيب لأولئك الذين  ألهوا عيسى وأمه وعبدوهما من دون الله، أما عيسى  فقد تقدم خبره: (  لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ  يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ  مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنصَارٍ   )[المائدة:72]،  هذا فيه تقريع وتأنيب وإقامة الحجة أمام العالم  والمخلوقات يومئذ على  هؤلاء عبدة المسيح، وعلى الكافرين به من اليهود، ولو  كانت الهداية بيد  الإنسان لما وجد يهودي ولا نصراني يسمع هذه الآيات إلا  قال: آمنت بالله، لا  إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، لكن الله يدخل في  رحمته من يشاء.                          
رد مزاعم النصارى في نفي تأليههم لمريم عليها السلام
    (أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ   )[المائدة:116]، من أم عيسى؟ مريم البتول العذراء، ويوجد الآن من يقول:  نحن ما ألهنا مريم  ، ووالله! لقد ألهها مئات بل ملايين منهم، والله أخبر  وهو العليم الخبير،  والله! لقد اتخذوها إلهاً مع الله، وإن لم يتخذها  هؤلاء الفلانيون فهؤلاء  اتخذوها، وهم اثنتان وسبعون طائفة.واتخاذهم  لها إلهاً بمعنى: أنهم  عبدوها، يقدسون اسمها ويرقصون ويدعون ويستغيثون  به، هذا هو التأليه، هذه هي  العبادة، فالذين ضلوا من أمة الإسلام عندما  يقدسون الأولياء ويدعونهم  ويستغيثون بهم ويرفعون أصواتهم أليس ذلك هو  التأليه والعبادة؟ والله! إنه  لهو التأليه والعبادة، يقولون: ما ألهناهم  أبداً، ما اتخذنا عبد القادر إلهاً مع الله. ووالله! لقد اتخذتموه إلهاً ما  دمتم تستغيثون به، تقولون: يا راكب الحمراء.. يا مولى بغداد.. يا سيدي عبد  القادر وأنت في الغرب والشرق، تدعونه دعاء الله وتقولون: ما عبدناه؟ أية  عبادة أعظم من هذه؟ وتقول: هذه الشاة لسيدي عبد القادر ، هذه البيضة لسيدي  عبد القادر ، والمرأة تريد أن تنتج الدجاجة فتأتي بالبيض الملقح وتضع عشر  بيضات تحت الدجاجة وتعلم على واحدة بالفحم الأسود وتقول: هذه لسيدي عبد  القادر ؛ حتى يبارك الجميع ويخرج الدجاج، من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا هذا  هو الحال، هبطت هذه الأمة أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة.
والشاهد  عندنا في تأليههم لعيسى ومريم ، ولا يقل قائل: ما ألهنا مريم  ؛ فقد  عبدتموها، ما قلتم فيها: إله، بل قلتم: أم الإله، ولكن دعاؤها  والاستغاثة  بها والذبح لها والركوع والانحناء وتعليق صورتها هذه هي  العبادة، هذا هو  التأليه. والشاهد عندنا أنه قد يقول قائل: ما ألهنا مريم. والله يقول  -وقوله الحق- في عرصات القيامة: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ  قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  )[المائدة:116].                          
جواب عيسى عليه السلام عن سؤال ربه عز وجل
  فقال عيسى: ( سُبْحَانَكَ   )[المائدة:116]،  تنزيهاً لك وتقديساً عن أن يعبد معك غيرك، ما يكون لي  أبداً وليس من شأني  أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق، وهل لي من حق في أن أعبد أنا؟  فهل أنا خلقت، هل أنا  رزقت، هل أنا أمت، هل أنا أحييت؟ كيف يكون لي حق  العبادة، إذ العبادة تكون  بالحق؟ فالذي خلقك ورزقك وحفظ حياتك وأوجد الكون  كله هذا يستحق عبادتك،  أما الذي لا دخل له فيك أبداً فكيف تعبده؟ (مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ   )[المائدة:116]،  كوني أقول للناس: ألهوني أو ألهوا أمي ما عندي حق بهذا،  إنما يعبد الله عز  وجل بحق إيجادنا وحفظنا وامتداد حياتنا وخلق الحياة  كلها من أجلنا، هذا  يستحق أن يعبد، أما الذي ما خلق ولا رزق ولا أمات ولا  أحيا ولا أصح ولا  أمرض فكيف يعبد؟ بأي حق؟
ثم قال: ( إِنْ كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ  )[المائدة:116]، من باب الفرض والتقدير، والعالم كله يسمع في عرصات القيامة، ( إِنْ كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ  )[المائدة:116]، أي: هذا القول، وهو أني قلت للناس: ألهوني ووالدتي، إن كنت قلته فأنت تعلمه، وزيادة أنك ( تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي  )[المائدة:116]، إن كنت أخفي شيئاً ولا أظهره فأنت تعلم ما في باطن نفسي، ( وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ  )[المائدة:116]، فسرك لا أعرفه وأما سري أنا فإنك تعرفه، ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  )[المائدة:116]، هذا التذييل: ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ   )[المائدة:116]،  الغيوب كلها أحاط بها علم الله عز وجل، وكيف لا وهو  خالقها، من النملة إلى  كوكب السماء، كل الخلق مخلوق لله، ألا يعلم من خلق؟  أيخلق الشيء ولا  يعلمه؟ كيف يقع شيء ويقال: غاب عن الله وهو خالقه؟
 (مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:117] يا رب ( إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ   )[المائدة:117]، الذي أمرتني أن أقوله لهم قلته، والذي ما أمرتني أن أقوله  ما قلته، أنا عبدك ورسولك، والذي أمره الله أن يقوله هو: ( أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ   )[المائدة:117]،  (أن) التفسيرية، أي: اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم، هذا الذي  قلته، هذا الذي أمر  الله به عيسى وأمر به رسوله محمداً وكل المرسلين، كل  رسول يقول للناس: ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:117]، فكيف نعبده؟ أي: عظموه وأطيعوه وأحبوه وخافوه وارهبوه، ( مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ  )[المائدة:117]، وهو: ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:117]، اعبدوه بتعظيمه وإجلاله وإعظامه والرهبة منه والخوف، وطاعته فيما يأمر وفيما ينهى.
(وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ   )[المائدة:117]،  لما كنت حياً بينهم موجوداً فيهم كنت شاهد على ما يقولون  وما يعملون، فلما  توفيتني توليت أنت ذلك، هذه التوفية هي توفيته الأيام  التي كتب له أن  يعيشها في الدنيا، ثم رفعه إلى الملكوت الأعلى، تقول: وفيت  فلاناً دينه:  أعطيته حقه، وفيته ما وعدته به، فالله عز وجل وفى عيسى ما  كتب له أن يعيش  في الدنيا آمراً ناهياً رسولاً في بني إسرائيل ثلاثاً  وثلاثين سنة ثم رفعه،  ( فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي   )[المائدة:117]  وفيتني أيامي التي كتبتها لي. وسوف ينزل عما قريب ويعيش  إن شاء الله  ثلاثين سنة أخرى، وهو الذي يكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع  الجزية، هذه  الأخبار شاهدة صادقة والذي ينكرها يكفر، وفي القرآن الكريم: ( وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ  )[الزخرف:61]، ذكر أن عيسى علم على الساعة، ساعة نهاية هذه الحياة، ( وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا  )[الزخرف:61].
إذاً: ( فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ  )[المائدة:117] بعد ذلك ( أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ  )[المائدة:117]، هو مطلع وعالم بحالهم.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم)
  ثم قال عليه السلام: ( إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ   )[المائدة:118]،  والمالك لهم، والسيد عليهم، أنت خالقهم، ومن يعترض على  الله؟ إذا كنت تملك  شاة تريد أن تذبحها فهل هناك من يقول: لا تذبحها؟ أنت  المالك، ( إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ  )[المائدة:118]، وأنت المالك لهم فافعل ما تشاء، ( وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   )[المائدة:118]،  العزيز: الغالب الذي لا يمانع في مراده، والحكيم: الذي  يضع كل شيء في  موضعه، فهو تعالى يغفر للمذنبين غير المشركين، يغفر  للمذنبين الذين أذنبوا  من غير المشركين، أما الذين ماتوا على الشرك والكفر  فهم آيسون قانطون،  والله أخبر في غير آية، ورسله صرحت بذلك، فعيسى نفسه  قال: ( إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ  )[المائدة:72]، والتحريم: المنع الكامل.إذاً: ( إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ  )[المائدة:118]، من يعترض عليك؟ ( وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  )[المائدة:118]، تقدر على ذلك وتغفر لمن يستحق المغفرة؛ لأن الحكيم يضع الشيء في موضعه. 
إذاً:   فبنو إسرائيل الذين بعث فيهم عيسى وجد منهم المسلمون المؤمنون كالحواريين   وغيرهم، وفيهم المذنبون، فهؤلاء يغفر لهم ويرحمهم، أما من كفروا وماتوا  على  الشرك والكفر فهم آيسون قانطون، وهذا مجرد اعتذار من عيسى لربه وتفويض   الأمر إلى الله، يقول: أنا كنت معهم كذا وكذا، وقد دعوتهم إلى ما أمرتني   به، ثم توفيتني وأنت بعد ذلك الرقيب الشاهد عليهم، فإن تعذب عبادك وإن  تغفر  ( فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   )[المائدة:118]،  موقف عظيم يقفه عيسى، وكيف لا وهو رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم؟! وهذا  أين يتم؟ في عرصات القيامة، في الساحة العظمى حين يأتي  الرب ويحكم بين  الناس.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم ...)
 فأجابه الرحمن فقال تعالى: ( قَالَ اللَّهُ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ   )[المائدة:119]،  أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح، الصادقون في إيمانهم وصالح  أعمالهم في هذا  اليوم ينفعهم صدقهم، والكاذبون المشركون والعابثون يا  ويلهم، هذا اليوم يوم  اجتماع الخليقة لفصل القضاء، ( يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ  )[المائدة:119]، فادعوا الله أن نكون منهم؟ فاللهم اجعلنا منهم.والصادقون: جمع صادق، الصادق في إيمانه وفي عمله، لا ريب ولا شك ولا شيء يختلج في النفس، صدقه كامل وسلوكه كامل وتام.
إذاً: ( هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ  )[المائدة:119]، بيان ذلك: قال تعالى: ( لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا  )[المائدة:119]، من أعلن عن هذا النعيم؟ الرب تبارك وتعالى، الله الذي قال هذا، ( يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا  )[المائدة:119] بلا نهاية.
وأنهار الجنة أربعة، هذه الأنهار تجري تحت الأشجار والقصور، قال تعالى: (   فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ   يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ    )[محمد:15].  ‏                       
فوز الصادقين برضوان الله
ثم ختم تعالى هذا الإنعام بما هو أعظم من الجنة ونعيمها: ( رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  )[المائدة:119]، نعيم الجنة مهما كان لا يساوي رضا الله عز وجل. وقد   مثلنا لإخواننا حتى يفهموا -وكلنا عوام وأشباه عوام- فقلنا: أنت ينزلك  شخص  منزله ويكرمك بالطعام والشراب وهو ساخط غضبان عليك، مكشر في وجهك عابس   مقطب الجبين، فهل ستسعد؟ ستمل هذا النعيم مهما كان، لكن إذا كان راضياً   عنك، يبتسم في وجهك ويناديك بأحسن أسمائك وإن قل الطعام والشراب فأنت في   رضا وفي سعادة، فلهذا كان رضا الله أعظم نعيم الجنة، ولهذا ختمه بقوله: ( رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ  )[المائدة:119]. والنعيم الآخر هو أن يكشف عن وجهه الحجاب ويريهم وجهه الكريم فتغمرهم فرحة ما عرفوا مثلها قط.
(رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ  )[المائدة:119]، قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  )[المائدة:119]، ما قال: هذا الفوز العظيم؛ لأنه عال، فلذلك قال: ( ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ   )[المائدة:119]،  ما هو الفوز بالشاة والبعير والمرأة والولد والوظيفة  والمنصب، فما هذا  بشيء، الفوز العظيم: أن تنجو من عذاب الله وتدخل الجنة  دار الكرامة مع  أولياء الله، واقرءوا لذلك قول الله تعالى: ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  )[آل عمران:185]، بيان ذلك: ( فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ   )[آل  عمران:185]، ومن أدخل النار وأبعد عن الجنة فقد خاب وخسر، فمن منا  يرغب في  أن يفوز؟ كلنا ذاك الرجل. فما الطريق؟ الطريق هو أن نعمل في صدق  على تزكية  نفوسنا وتطهير أرواحنا؛ لقوله تعالى في قضائه وحكمه: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10]، هنا تقرير المصير ليوم القيامة. 
يا   أمة الله! اعملي على تزكية نفسك. وإن قلت: كيف أزكيها؟ فاسألي أهل العلم   يعلموك، وإن كنت تريدين الخبر الآن فآمني بالله وبكل ما أمر الله بالإيمان   به، ثم اعملي الصالحات التي هي الصلاة وما إليها من العبادات، وابتعدي  عما  يدسي نفسك من الشرك والمعاصي، وإن زلت قدمك وسقطت على ذنب فعلى الفور  اصرخي  بكلمة: أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، ولا تزالين تبكين  وتدعين  حتى يزول ذلك الأثر، وحافظي على هذا حتى الوفاة.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لله ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهن وهو على كل شيء قدير)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا فِيهِنَّ   )[المائدة:120]،  كل شيء لله، الجنة والنار والكفار والمؤمنون والعوالم  كلها لله؛ إذ هو  خالقها وموجدها، كان الله ولم يكن شيء منها، فله ملك  السماوات والأرض، يعطي  من يشاء ويمنع من يشاء، يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء،  يزكي من يشاء ويضل من  يشاء. وعلمنا أن مشيئته تابعة لحكمته، ما هي مشيئة هوجاء كمشيئتنا، إذ هو الحكيم، يشاء رحمة عبد أقبل عليه واطرح بين يديه يبكي بين يديه.
(لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا فِيهِنَّ  )[المائدة:120] من خلائق، أما الملائكة فقد عرفنا، فالسماوات السبع تئط بالملائكة.
(وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   )[المائدة:120]،  ما من شيء أراده إلا قدر على إيجاده، فلهذا ادعه واسأل  ما شئت مما هو خير  لك، فالله لا يعجزه شيء، لكن لا تتنطع وتغل في الأسئلة  تقول: يا رب! ارزقني  أولاداً صالحين وأنت لم تتزوج وعندك المال وأبيت أن  تتزوج، هذا السؤال  بدعة وباطل، تقول: يا رب! فقهني في الدين وأنت في  المقاهي، ولا تجلس أبداً  بين عالم تتعلم عنه، فكيف يفقهك في الدين؟    
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
   ولنستمع إلى الشرح الذي هو في التفسير زيادة لعلمنا. قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ معنى الآيات: يقول الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: واذكر لقومك ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ )[المائدة:116]  تعالى يوم يجمع الرسل ] في عرصات القيامة [ ويسألهم: ماذا أجبتم؟ ويسأل  عيسى بمفرده توبيخاً للنصارى على شركهم: ( يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي )[المائدة:116]، أي: معبودين؟ يقرره  بذلك، فينفي عيسى ذلك على الفور ويقول منزهاً ربه تعالى مقدساً: (  سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ  )[المائدة:116]، ويؤكد تفصيه] وخروجه [ مما وجه إليه توبيخاً لقومه: ( إِنْ  كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ )[المائدة:116] يا ربي، إنك ( تَعْلَمُ  مَا فِي نَفْسِي )[المائدة:116]، فكيف بقولي وعملي ] إذا عملت؟ فهو من باب  أولى، [ وأنا ( وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ )[المائدة:116]، إلا أن  تعلمني شيئاً، لأنك ( أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ  *  مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ   )[المائدة:116-117] أن أقوله لهم، وهو: ( اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي  وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا )[المائدة:117]، أي: رقيباً، (  فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي )[المائدة:117] برفعي إليك ( كُنتَ أَنْتَ  الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ )[المائدة:117]، ترقب أعمالهم وتحفظها لهم لتجزيهم  بها، ( وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ )[المائدة:117]، أي: رقيب  وحفيظ.
(إِنْ  تُعَذِّبْهُمْ )[المائدة:118]، أي: من مات منهم على الشرك بأن تصليه نارك  فأنت على ذلك قدير، ( وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ )[المائدة:118]، أي: لمن مات  على التوحيد فتدخله جنتك فإنه لذلك أهل ( فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ  )[المائدة:118] الغالب على أمره، ( الْحَكِيمُ )[المائدة:118]، الذي يضع كل  شيء في موضعه، فلا ينعم من أشرك به ولا يعذب من أطاعه ووحده. 
فأجابه  الرب تبارك وتعالى قائلاً: ( قَالَ اللَّهُ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ  الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ )[المائدة:119]،  صدقوا الله تعالى في إيمانهم به  فعبدوه وحده لا شريك له ولم يشركوا سواه،  ونفعه لهم أن أدخلوا به جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها لا يخرجون  منها أبداً، مع رضا الله  تعالى عنهم ورضاهم عنه بما أنعم به عليهم من نعيم  لا يفنى ولا يبيد، (  ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ )[المائدة:119]، إنه النجاة من النار ودخول  الجنات.
وفي  الآية الأخيرة يخبر تعالى أن له ( مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا  فِيهِنَّ )[المائدة:120] من سائر المخلوقات والكائنات خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً  يفعل فيها ما يشاء فيرحم ويعذب، ( وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  )[المائدة:120]، لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ].                           
هداية الآيات
قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: [هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
أولاً: توبيخ النصارى في عرصات القيامة على تأليه عيسى ووالدته عليهما السلام.
ثانياً: براءة عيسى عليه السلام من مشركي النصارى وأهل الكتاب.
ثالثاً: تعذيب المشركين وتنعيم الموحدين قائم على مبدأ الحكمة الإلهية ]، فالنفس الزكية يرحمها والخبيثة يعذبها.
[  رابعاً: فضيلة الصدق وأنه نافع في الدنيا والآخرة، وفي الحديث الصحيح: (   عليكم بالصدق؛ فإنه يدعو إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، ولا يزال   الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً، وإياكم والكذب فإن   الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور والفجور يهدي إلى النار، ولا يزال العبد يكذب حتى   يكتب عند الله كذاباً ) ]، والعياذ بالله.
[  خامساً: سؤال  غير الله شيئاً نوع من الباطل والشرك ]، طلب شيء من غير  الله ممن لا يملك  ذلك شرك والعياذ بالله تعالى؛ لأن غير الله لا يملك  شيئاً، [ ومن لا يملك  كيف يعطي ومن أين يعطي؟ ].
أقول:  الذين يسألون الموتى والغائبين  والأحجار والكواكب والأنبياء هؤلاء يسألون  من لا يسمع دعاءهم ولا يجيب  نداءهم، فهذا السؤال شرك والعياذ بالله، وهم  مؤلهون لمن سألوه ودعوه، أما  أن تسأل أخاك وهو إلى جنبك أو على مقربة منك  ويسمع صوتك ويقدر على أن يعطيك  فلا بأس، أذن الله لنا في هذا ( وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى   )[المائدة:2]،  لكن كونك تأتي إلى خربة من المباني ما فيها أحد وتقف عند  الباب: يا أهل  الدار! أعطونا، أغنونا، أشبعونا؛ فإنك تضحك الناس عليك؛ لأن  الدار ما فيها  أحد، هي خربة من الخرائب، فالذي يقف أمام قبر علي أو فاطمة   أو الرسول ثم يقول: يا رسول الله.. يا فلان! أعطني؛ والله لقد أشرك في   عبادة الله؛ لأن الذي تدعوه معناه: أنك أعطيته منزلة الله، أصبح يسمع ويرى   ويقدر على أن يعطي ويمنع وهو غائب عن الناس، فكيف يصح هذا؟
فالله تعالى أسأل أن يتوب علينا وعليهم، وأن يوفقنا وإياهم لما فيه حبه ورضاه.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (6)  
الحلقة (366)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (59)**

          الوضوء شرط من شروط صحة الصلاة فريضة كانت أو نافلة، فلا تصح صلاة  بدون  طهارة، لذلك فقد ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه صفة هذه الطهارة، وهي أن  يغسل  المرء وجهه مع ما يشمله من مضمضة واستنشاق، ثم يغسل يديه إلى  المرفقين، ثم  يمسح برأسه مع الأذنين، ثم يغسل الرجلين مع الكعبين، وبذلك  يكون قد أتم  الوضوء.        
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
   أيها الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على   سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل.
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة المباركة المدنية الميمونة، وقد تساءل بعض المستمعين   وقالوا: ما تأكدنا من صحة ما فهمنا من آيتي البارحة، فإليكم معاشر   المستمعين والمستمعات بيان تلك الأحكام مرة أخرى.                      
تحليل الله تعالى لعباده طيب المآكل وتحريم الخبيث كالميتة ونحوها
    أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ   وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ   مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ   سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  )[المائدة:4].هذه  الآية الكريمة أولى الآيتين، وقد روي أن عدي بن حاتم الطائي وزيد الخير  سألا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عما أحل لهم من الصيد، فأجابهم الله  تعالى بقوله: ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ  )[المائدة:4]، فكل طيب لذيذ  ما فيه جراثيم ولا ميكروبات ولا تعفن ولا أذى فهو حلال، كل وسم الله تعالى.
أما العشرة المحرمات فهي خبيثة، وهي المذكورة في الآية التي قبلها: (   حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا   أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ   وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلَّا مَا   ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ  )[المائدة:3]، هذه العشر محرمات، وما عداها طيبات.                          
تحليل أكل صيد الحيوان المعلم بشروطه
  ثم أعطانا الله عز وجل نعمة أخرى فقال: (   وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ   مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ   سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  )[المائدة:4]،  فالمراد  من هذا: أن يكون لك كلب من كلاب الصيد، أو يكون لك حيوان غير  الكلاب  كالفهود والسباع، روضتها ومرنتها فأصبحت تصيد لك، أو يكون لك فهد أو  طير  من الطيور كالبازات، هذه إذا أنت علمتها وأصبحت تطيعك وتصيد لك فباسم  الله  استعملها، أرسلها وقل: باسم الله عند إرسالها، سواء كانت كلباً من  كلاب  الصيد، أو كانت سبعاً من السباع، أو كانت طيراً من الطيور.(وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ   )[المائدة:4]  على شرط أن تعلم هذا الحيوان، وعلامة أنه تعلم أنك إذا  أرسلته ينطلق، وإذا  دعوته يرجع إليك، أما إذا قلت له: ائتني بكذا وما  تحرك، أو يمشي ثم يرجع،  فمعناه أنه ما تعلم، هذا لو صاد لا يحل أكل صيده  إلا إذا وجدته حياً  وذكيته. 
أما  الذي علمته فتعلم وأصبحت إذا أرسلته ينطلق، وإذا دعوته  رجع فهذا قل: باسم  الله عند إرساله فقط، فإذا هو صاد غزالاً أو ظبياً أو  حيواناً وأكل منه  فلا يحل لك؛ لأنه ما صاد لك، صاد لنفسه، والله يقول: ( مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:4]  لا عليهن، فإن فرضنا أنه جرح هذه الغزالة، وأدركتها حية  مستوفية الحياة  كما تقدم فذكها وكل، أما إذا أدركتها قد ماتت وقد أكل منها  فهي جيفة منتنة  لا تحل لك: ( مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:4].
فحيوانات   الصيد أبرزها الكلاب المعدة لذلك، يقال فيه: الكلب السلوقي، نوع خاص، هذا   الكلب السلوقي إذا علمته يوماً بعد يوم أصبح طوع يدك، إذا قلت له: اذهب   ذهب، إذا قلت له: ائت أتى، إذا قلت له: قف وقف! وهذا كله ممكن وواقع.
هذا   الذي علمته وأصبح مكلباً معلماً إذا أرسلته على حيوان تريد صيده ينبغي أن   تقول: باسم الله اذهب، لا بد من ذكر اسم الله، فإذا كان معلماً وسميت  الله  عز وجل ولم يأكل من ذاك الحيوان حل لك أكله، فإن أكل منه فقد صاده  لنفسه لا  لك، فإن فرضنا أنه وجدت الحياة مستقرة فيه وذكيته فلك ذلك، فإن  وجدته قد  مات فلا يحل أكله.
أما  إذا كان معلماً وسميت الله تعالى وأرسلته  فانطلق وأخذ الحيوان وقتله،  ولكن ما أكل منه، فهذا إن وجدته ميتاً فهو حلال  لك، وذلك لحديث الصحيحين،  ففي البخاري ومسلم : ( إذا أرسلت كلبك المعلم فاذكر اسم الله عليه ) عند  الإرسال ( فإن أمسك عليك فأدركته حياً فاذبحه، وإن أدركته قد قتل ولم يأكل  منه فكله فإن أخذ الكلب ذكاة ). 
يقول  الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم معلماً كما في البخاري ومسلم: ( إذا أرسلت كلبك  المعلم ) بهذا الشرط، ثانياً: ( فاذكر اسم الله عليه عند إرساله، فإن أمسك  عليك )  لأنه إذا أمسك علي صاحبه فإنه يقف عند الصيد، أو يمسكه ويبقى  ينتظرك، أو  يحمله ويأتي به إليك، لكن إذا أمسك على نفسه هو فسوف يأخذ في  أكله، ( فإن أمسك عليك فأدركته حياً ) فلا تنتظر حتى يموت، تقول: آكله، لا  يجوز؛ لأنك أدركته حياً فذكه، لكن لو أدركته ميتاً وبالشروط الثلاثة فهو  حلال. 
قال:  ( فأدركته حياً فاذبحه، وإن أدركته قد قتل ولم يأكل منه فكله )، أما إذا  أكل فمعناه: أنه ما صاده لك، ما هو بمعلم، ( فإن أخذ الكلب ذكاة )، قتل  الكلب له ذكاته.
المعنى الإجمالي لقوله تعالى: (يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم ...)
   يقول تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ  )[المائدة:4] أي: أجبهم يا رسولنا. ( قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ   )[المائدة:4]  الفواكه، الخضار، اللحوم، كل الطيبات، لكن كل واذكر اسم  الله واحمده في  النهاية، كل أكل لا بد أن تستفتحه باسم الله، وأن تختمه  بحمد الله.(وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ  )[المائدة:4] أي: وأحل لكم ما أحل لكم ( مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ   )[المائدة:4]،  الجوارح: جمع جارحة وهي التي تجرح، أي: تكتسب، الكلاب  السلاقية والبازات  والفهود وبعض الحيوانات التي يصيدون بها، مرنوها  وروضوها وأصبحت تستجيب  لهم.
(مُكَلِّبِينَ  )[المائدة:4]حال كونكم مكلبين، أي: معلمين، ( تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[المائدة:4] ما الذي علمنا الله؟ علمنا كيف نعلم الحيوانات، ( فَكُلُوا  )[المائدة:4] إباحة وإذن، ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:4]  أما الذي أمسكنه عليهن فلا يحل لكم، وكيف نعرف أنها أمسكت  لها؟ إذا وجدتها  تأكل من الصيد فقد صادت لنفسها، ما هي بمعلمة، أما إذا  ضربتها ووقفت عندها  ولو ماتت فهي حلال بإذن الله عز وجل وإذن رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
(فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   )[المائدة:4]  متى؟ عند إرسال الكلب، أو إرسال الرصاصة، أو إرسال الآلة  التي تصيد بها،  فإن أدركت ذلك الحيوان حياً فاذبحه، لا تقل: أنا صدت وضربه  الكلب وتتركه  يموت، لا بد من تذكيته لأنه حي، لكن إن أدركته قد مات فكله.  
وقوله تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   )[المائدة:4]  أي: فيما أحل لكم وحرم عليكم، في هذه التعاليم الدقيقة  راقبوا الله،  وائتوا بها على الوجه المطلوب، فلا يحل لك أن تأكل حيواناً  إلا إذا توافرت  شروط الإذن من الله عز وجل.
أما  الأربعة الأولى: الميتة والدم ولحم  الخنزير وما ذبح لغير الله وذكر عليه  اسم غير اسم الله؛ فهذه لا خلاف فيها،  فهي بالإجماع محرمة، يبقى الصيد له  أهله ورجاله، فالذي تعلم وتدرب وأصبح  يعرف كيف يرسل البازي أو العقاب أو  الفهد من الطيور، وكيف يأتي له بالأرنب  أو بالطير، إذا علمه وعرف أنه  متعلم فحينئذ يقول: باسم الله ويرسله، فإن  وجده أكل مما صاده فلا يحل  أكله، فإن أدركه حياً كامل الحياة ذبحه وأكله،  فإن أدركه ميتاً والكلب ما  أكل منه أكله وإن وجدته ميتاً. 
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى، وهي قوله تعالى: (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ   وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ   مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[المائدة:4].                          
التحليل العام للطيبات وطعام أهل الكتاب
   في الآية الثانية يقول تعالى: ( الْيَوْمَ  )[المائدة:5] من أواخر أيام الحياة النبوية، وذلك في عرفة، ( الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ   )[المائدة:5] عموماً ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ  لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:5]،  والذين أوتوا الكتاب اليهود والنصارى فقط، وإن نحن أضفنا  إليهم المجوس فمن  أهل العلم من يقول: المجوس كان لهم كتاب، لكن الذي عليه  أكثر أهل العلم  أنهم اليهود والنصارى فحسب.(الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ  الطَّيِّبَاتُ  )[المائدة:5] فاحمدوا الله، وكذلك ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:5]،  يجوز أن يستدعيك يهودي أو نصراني على غداء أو عشاء فتأكل،  لكن إن قدم لك  لحم خنزير فقل: أنا مسلم لا آكل، أو قدم لك خمراً فقل: لا،  أعطني لبناً أو  عصيراً، وكل ذلك الطعام، أو دعاك نصراني مسيحي فكذلك، جاءك  نصراني مسيحي  فقال: الغداء عندكم اليوم؛ فكذلك تطعمه، وقدم له اللحم  المشوي، ولكن إن  قال: نريد خمراً فقل: لا، نحن مسلمون لا نشرب الخمر، قال:  أرأيت لو طبخت  لنا شيئاً من لحم الخنزير، فقل: هذا فيه مرض، وهو خبيث  وحرام. 
ودل على جواز أكل طعامه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أكل في بيت اليهودي الذي استدعاه لضيافة. 
(وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ   )[المائدة:5]،  هذا بشرط: أن يكون اللحم الذي طبخه مذكى، اليهود إلى اليوم  يذكون كما يذكي  المسلمون، لكن النصارى غلبت عليهم البلشفة الشيوعية  والكفر فما أصبحوا  يذكون، فإذا علمت أن هذا اللحم شاته ما ذبحت أو بقرته  ما ذبحت أو بعيره ما  ذبح فلا يجوز أكله، لا تقل: أذن الله لي! أذن لك إذا  كان مذكى ما هو بجيفة،  فهل لو قدم لك اليهودي في الضيافة جيفة يجوز لك  أكلها؟ لا يجوز.                          
إباحة نكاح المحصنات المؤمنات والمحصنات الكتابيات
(الْيَوْمَ  أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ  حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنْ   الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  )[المائدة:5]،  أي: مما أذن  الله لكم وأباحه لكم وأحل لكم: المحصنات من المؤمنات.  والمحصنة: المحفوظة  المصونة، تلك التي ما عرفت بالزنا والعهر، محصنة محمية  محفوظة بحفظ الله،  ما قيل عنها: إنها زنت، وهي أيضاً مؤمنة تؤمن بالله  ولقائه، وتقيم الصلاة  وتعبد الله، فتزوجها، من أذن لنا في هذا؟ مالكها  وسيدها، الله الذي  أذن.وكذلك ( وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ   )[المائدة:5]  اليهود والنصارى، يجوز أن تتزوج مسيحية أو يهودية، ولا تقل:  هي أفضل، إن  وجدت المؤمنة فهي أفضل وخير، لكن أن لم تجد مؤمنة، أو وجدت  هذه تنتفع بها،  وترجو أن يهديها الله ويدخلها في رحمته فلا بأس، أو تكون  في بلادها، فيجوز  أن تتزوج الكتابية المحصنة الحرة، فإن كانت أمة مملوكة  لواحد فلا يحل  نكاحها وهي كافرة، وإن كانت حرة ولكنها غير محصنة غير عفيفة  -أي: زانية-  فلا يصح نكاحها.
قال تعالى: (   الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا   الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ   الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ   قَبْلِكُمْ  )[المائدة:5]،  والمحصنة:  العفيفة الطاهرة، التي لم يسمع عنها زنا، ولم تعرف به أبداً،  فإن كانت  مشهورة بذلك معروفة فلا يحل نكاحها ولو كانت مسلمة -فضلاً أن تكون  كتابية-  حتى تتوب فيتوب الله عليها.                          
شروط إباحة المحصنات من المؤمنات والكتابيات
  ثم قال تعالى: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ   )[المائدة:5]،  يقول تعالى: هذه الإباحة إذا أنت آتيتها مهرها، لا تتزوج  مسلمة ولا كتابية  بدون مهر، المهر لا بد منه، فأركان النكاح أربعة: المهر  ويسمى بالصداق،  ثانياً: ولي المرأة أبوها أو أخوها، والقاضي ينوب عنه، أو  شيخ القبيلة إذا  لم يكن هناك قاض، لا بد من ولي، ثالثاً: شاهدان عدلان،  رابعاً: الصيغة، أن  تقول: زوجني وليتك فلانة فيقول: زوجتك على كتاب الله،  فتقول: قبلتها  ورضيتها زوجة، هذه الصيغة ركن من أركان النكاح.قال تعالى: (  إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ  )[المائدة:5] غير زناة،  لا أن تعطيها مليوناً وتقول: قال الله تعالى: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ  أُجُورَهُنَّ  )[المائدة:5]، فخذي الأجر! بل لا بد من القيد الأول: حال  كونكم محصنين أعفاء غير زناة.
فالله تعالى يقول: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ   )[المائدة:5]  أي: النساء العفيفات أو المحصنات من المؤمنات وأهل الكتاب،  إذا آتيتموهن  أجورهن حال كونكم محصنين غير زناة، لا أن تأتي إلى امرأة  وتزني بها، وتقول:  أنا أعطيت أجرها! فأنت لست بمحصن في هذه الحال، أنت زان  وعاهر، لا بد أن  تكون حال كونك محصناً عفيفاً طاهراً.
 (مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ   )[المائدة:5]  والسفاح الزنا، فالذي يأتي دور بغاء في العالم ويزني  ويعطيها المال فهل  يكفي هذا المال في الحل؟ لو أعطاها ملياراً لا يحل له  نكاحها؛ لأنه زان،  فالقيد الأول: ( مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ  )[المائدة:5]. 
(وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ   )[المائدة:5]  ثانياً، والمتخذ الأخدان: رجل يظهر أنه عفيف ما يعرف  بالفاحشة، ويتخذ له  خليلة من الصغار أو الكبار، ويلازمها ويأتيها في  الخفاء على أنها صديقته،  فهذه حرام ولا فرق، ما هناك فرق بين الزنا العلني  وبين السري، لا تقل: هذه  تحبني وأحبها منذ كذا وكذا!
(وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ  )[المائدة:5]، وفي  النساء: ( وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ  )[النساء:25] أي: هن كذلك. هذا  الذي أراد الله عز وجل.                          
أثر الكفر والردة على العمل الصالح قبلهما
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ  )[المائدة:5] بالإسلام ( فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ   )[المائدة:5]،  لو عبد الله سبعين سنة لا يثاب على ركعة ولا على صيام  ساعة، كل ذلك العمل  هبط واحترق، فإن مات على غير توبة فإلى دار الخلد في  جهنم، وإن تاب يستأنف  الحياة من جديد، يحج من جديد ويصوم ويكتب له ما كتب  الله، أما ما مضى فقد  انتهى بالردة والكفر: ( لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ  )[الزمر:65]، وهذه الآية: ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ   )[المائدة:5] والمراد من الإيمان: الإسلام ( فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ   )[المائدة:5]، فما هي المناسبة؟ إن   الذي يستبيح الزنا والعهر معناه: أنه كفر بالإيمان، الذي يستبيح ما حرم   الله مرتد وكافر بالإجماع! بخلاف ما إذا كان يعرف أنه حرام ويفعله، فهذه   كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، أما أن يقول: أيش فيه؟ ولا يبالي فهو مرتد كافر، (  وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ  مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ  )[المائدة:5] الذين يخسرون أنفسهم وأهليهم، وهذا هو  الخسران المبين.                          
الأسئلة 
حكم سؤال الكتابي عن أصل اللحم حال الشك فيه
  السؤال: هل يجوز أن أسأل الكتابي إذا شككت أن اللحم الذي قدمه لي لحم خنزير؟ الجواب:  اسأله، وإذا غلب على ظنك أنه لحم غنم أو بقر فلا تسأله، وإذا شككت فـ( دع  ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك )، والغالب أنه يقول من أول مرة: هذا اللحم حلال  ما هو بخنزير أو كذا. 
حكم الأكل مع أهل الكتاب على مائدة يشربون عليها الخمر
  السؤال: هل يجوز الأكل مع أهل الكتاب على سفرتهم وهم يشربون الخمر؟ الجواب: إذا لم يخف من أنهم يقتلونه أو يضربونه إذا سكروا له فأن يأكل معهم، وإذا خاف أن يضرب على رأسه على رأسه فليترك.
ولو   كنت مع مسلمين يضعون الخمر على المائدة فلا يحل لك أن تجالسهم ولا أن  تأكل  معهم، بل غَيِّر المنكر، لكن هذا يهودي أو نصراني يستبيح الخمر،  فليشرب،  وأنت لا تشرب، تقول: أنا مؤمن، لكن إذا خفت أنه إذا سكر يؤذيك  فاجتنبه، أو  تجالسه في الطعام على شرط ألا يقدم خمراً في المائدة.                           
كيفية التذكية
السؤال: ما هي كيفية التذكية؟الجواب: لا بد من قطع الأوداج والحلقوم، ولو ذبحها من قفاها فلا يصح أبداً.   
الفرق بن المخلَصين والمخلصِين
السؤال: ما الفرق بين المخلِصِين والمخلَصِين؟ الجواب:  ورد هذا في  القرآن بلفظ: المخلَصِين، وبلفظ: المخلِصِين، والمخلِصِين  باسم الفاعل أنا  وأنت إن شاء الله والسامعون، كل من يعمل عملاً لوجه الله  فقط لا رياء ولا  سمعة ولا شهرة، أخلص فيه فهو مخلِص. 
وأما  المخلَصِين فهم الذين  استخلصهم الله واصطفاهم، وأغلب ما يطلق لفظ  المخلَصِين على الأنبياء والرسل  الذين عصمهم الله واصطفاهم لعبادته،  وغيرهم يقال فيه: مخلِص، بدليل أنه  يخلص عمله لله، فهو من المخلِصِين،  وإذا قلت: أنا أريد أن أرقى إلى مستوى  أن أكون من المخلَصِين فالسلم  موجود، أسلم لله وجهك وقلبك وأعرض عن كل  أسباب الحياة يستخلصك الله له، ما  يقوى عليك الشيطان.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم ...)
والآن هيا نتلو هذه الآية الكريمة: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ   فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا   بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ  )[المائدة:6]. يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:6]  لبيك اللهم لبيك. هل نادانا نحن؟! إي والله! فنحن مؤمنون أم  لا؟ إذاً:  لبيك اللهم لبيك! مر نفعل، انه نترك، هذا استعداد المؤمنين  لحياتهم  الكاملة. 
أي: يا من آمنتم بالله رباً، وبمحمد رسولاً،  وبالإسلام ديناً، أيها الأحياء! يأمركم ربكم فيقول: ( إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى  الصَّلاةِ  )[المائدة:6] أي: إذا أردتم أن تدخلوا في الصلاة، فماذا  تفعلون؟ قال: توضئوا. وبين لنا كيف الوضوء؟                      
صفة الوضوء
   ومعلوم أن الوضوء -وهو الطهارة- شرط في صحة الصلاة، فريضة كانت أو   نافلة، فلا تصح صلاة بدون طهور أبداً، فذكر أركان الوضوء: وهي غسل الوجه   وغسل اليدين إلى المرفقين، ومسح الرأس، وغسل الرجلين، أربعة، والنية لا بد   منها، ما أنت تلعب أو تعبث، ثم الترتيب هذا كما رتبه هو تعالى.  تبقى  السنن: غسل اليدين ابتداء ثلاث مرات قبل إدخالهما في الإناء إن قمت  من  نومك، والمضمضة ثلاثاً، والاستنشاق والاستنثار ثلاثاً، هذه سنن بينها   الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا بد منها، ومسح الأذنين داخل في مسح الرأس. 
إذاً: ( فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]  بعد أن تغسل كفيك، وتتمضمض، وتستنشق الماء بأنفك وتنثره  تطهيراً له  وتطييباً، بعد ذلك تغسل وجهك، وحد الوجه: من منبت الشعر إلى  منتهى الذقن  طولاً، ومن شحمة الأذن إلى شحمة الأذن عرضاً، فإن كانت اللحية  خفيفة  فاغسلها مع البشرة، وإن كانت كثيفة فيكفي أن تمسح فوقها، وتخليلها  مستحب،  وغسل اليدين مع شيء من العضدين أحسن، لكن لا توصل الماء إلى كتفك،  فقط اغسل  المرفق وأدخله في هذا؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أن  أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غراً محجلين من آثار الوضوء ).
ثم   امسح رأسك مرة واحدة، اذهب بيديك من الأمام إلى الوراء، ثم عد بهما هكذا   لكامل الرأس، ابدأ بمقدمه وقد بللت يديك بالماء، لا تغترف الماء، بلهما  فقط  بالماء وامسح رأسك، وامسح أذنيك ظاهراً وباطناً، فإذا بقي بلل ماء في  كفيك  كفى، وإذا جف الكفان فلا بد أن تبل يديك وتمسح أذنيك، ثم اغسل رجليك،  ابدأ  بالرجل اليمنى؛ لأن الله يحب التيامن في كل شيء، وفي غسل اليدين  أيضاً  تبدأ باليد اليمنى، فتغسل الرجل اليمنى إلى الكعبين، والكعب هو هذا  العظم  الناتئ عند ملتقى الساق بالقدم، والكعب تغسله أيضاً احتياطاً،  والأفضل أن  تخلل أصابع رجليك، وتخليل أصابع اليدين ضروري لا بد منه. هذا  هو الوضوء،  سواء لفريضة أو لنافلة، أو للطواف أو لمس المصحف، لا بد من هذه  النية.                          
ثواب الوضوء
   أقول: هناك جائزة هي الجائزة العظمى، وهي إذا فرغت من الوضوء على هذه   الطريقة ترفع رأسك إلى السماء وإن كنت تحت سقف وتقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا   الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، اللهم اجعلني من   التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين. فإن الجائزة أن تفتح لك أبواب الجنة   الثمانية، فلو كنت عندها دخلتها! وإذا ما وصلت إليها انفتحت وتغلق،   كالأبواب التي تفتح بالكهرباء، إذا قربت من الباب ينفتح، فإذا ما دخلت يرجع   ويغلق! فالحمد لله حيث كشف عن عجائب، وإلا قلنا: كيف تفتح له أبواب الجنة   الثمانية؟ فالآن عرفنا، بمجرد أن العبد المؤمن الموحد يرفع رأسه ويشهد  هذه  الشهادة وهو لا يخالفها بقلبه ولا بسلوكه، فإن أبواب الجنة تفتح، فإن  كان  عند الباب دخل، وإن لم يكن فإنه يفتح ويغلق، وما يزال كذلك حتى يموت  فيغلق  الباب. ولا  يشترط الوضوء لقراءة القرآن، الوضوء يشترط لمس المصحف  الكامل، أما أن  يقرأ القرآن عن ظهر قلب، أو يقرأ في جزء من أجزاء المصحف  فما قال أحد  بالوضوء، وإذا أراد أن يتوضأ فليتوضأ حتى لذكر الله، إنما  أمرنا الله عز  وجل إذا قمنا لأداء الصلاة أن نتوضأ، والطواف بين الرسول صلى  الله عليه  وسلم أنه لا بد له من الوضوء، ومس المصحف يقول الله تعالى فيه: ( لا  يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ  )[الواقعة:79] وهكذا.                           
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن كنتم جنباً فاطهروا)
  يقول تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا  فَاطَّهَّرُوا  )[المائدة:6]، وإن كنتم معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنباً،  والواحد جنب، والجماعة جنب، كواحد عدل وجماعة عدل. والجنب  هو الذي تلبس بجنابة، وهي إيلاج رأس ذكره في فرج امرأته، ولو لم ينزل ولم  يخرج منه ماء: ( إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل ) تعاليم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم.
ثانياً:   إذا خرج منه المني في يقظة أو منام، من أفرز تلك المادة البيضاء الثخينة   في منامه أو بلذة في يقظته فهو جنب، يجب أن يغتسل، وإن كان نائماً في   المسجد واحتلم يجب أن يخرج فيغتسل ويرجع، هذا هو الجنب، إذا أولج رأس ذكره   في فرج امرأته وإن لم يمن فقد وجب الغسل؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( إذا التقى الختانان ) أي: موضع الختانين ( فقد وجب الغسل ).
ثانياً:   أن يفرز مادة المني بلذة، سواء بتفكر أو بلمس أو بكذا أو في منامه، رأى   نفسه يجامع امرأة، إذا أفرز منياً وجب الغسل بلا تردد، هذا معنى الجنب: (  وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا  )[المائدة:6] ماذا عليكم؟ ( فَاطَّهَّرُوا   )[المائدة:6] أي: فتطهروا، فأدغمت التاء: فاطهروا، أي: اغتسلوا.                           
صفة الغسل
   وكيف نغتسل؟ 
الغسل  الصحيح الذي ما نعدل عنه هو الذي علمنا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وكيفيته -أيها الجنب- أن تغسل كفيك ثلاث مرات  وأنت ناو رفع الجنابة، ثم  تستنجي فتغسل فرجيك وما حولهما غسلاً حقيقياً، ثم  تتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة،  فإذا فرغت من الوضوء فاغمس يديك في الماء وخلل أصول  شعرك ليستأنس بالماء  ولا تصاب بالزكام، هذه حكمة من حكم محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فإذا خللت  شعرك فخذ غرفة بكفيك وضعها على يمين رأسك واغسل رأسك كله،  زد الثانية  بكفيك وضعها على الجهة اليسرى واغسل كامل الرأس، ثم ثالثة  تضعها على الوسط  واغسل رأسك مع أذنيك ظاهراً وباطناً ثلاث مرات، فإذا غسلت  رأسك مع أذنيك  فحينئذ اغسل شقك الأيمن من رقبتك إلى كعبك، هذه هي الجهة  الأولى، والجهة  الثانية اليسرى بعدها من عنقك إلى كعبك، وتعهد المغابن: تحت  الإبط، فإذا  ما تعهدته لا يبتل، وتحت الركبة، فإذا لم تمد رجلك لا يبتل ما  تحت الركبة،  وكذلك السرة إذا كان فيها تجاعيد، فإذا لم تتبع لم تبتل، لأنك  مأمور أن  تغسل كل جسمك، ولا تبقى لمعة، والظهر تدلكه بيديك، وإذا أتممت  تصب بالماء  حتى تطمئن إلى أن الماء قد عم جسمك، هذا هو الغسل الذي أراد  الله تعالى.
 (وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا  )[المائدة:6] فماذا تفعلون؟ ( فَاطَّهَّرُوا   )[المائدة:6]  رجالاً ونساء، المرأة إذا كان عندها ضفائر الشعر فما تحل  ضفائرها، تجمعها  فقط وتصب الماء وتخللها رحمة بها، إذ قد يشق عليها النقض  والبرم مرة ثانية،  هذا هو الغسل من الجنابة، وغسل الجمعة هكذا، وغسل  الإحرام هكذا، وغسل دخول  مكة هكذا، وغسل العيد هكذا، إلا أن النية تختلف،  غسل الجمعة سنة، غسل  الإحرام كذلك، لكن غسل الجنابة واجب.

ومن  أراد أن يغتسل بالصابون  والليف فإنه أولاً يغتسل الغسل الواجب، وبعده  يغسل بالصابون، هذا أحوط له،  وإذا خاف من الماء أن ينفد فإنه يغسل  بالصابون، وبعد ذلك يغسل بالماء.

وغسل الميت هكذا إن أمكن، ويجوز أن تغسل جسمك كاملاً وبعد ذلك تتوضأ، فذلك يجزئك، لكن الطريقة الأولى هي السنة النبوية. 

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (7)  
الحلقة (367)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (60)**

          بعد أن بين الله لعباده كيفية التطهر للصلاة وذلك بالوضوء، ذكر  بعد ذلك  نواقض هذا الوضوء من جنابة أو غائط أو إتيان للنساء، وذكر كيفية  التطهر  لهذه النواقض، وهي الوضوء لمن أتى الغائط، والغسل لمن كان على  جنابة أو أتى  امرأته، ومن كان واجباً في حقه الغسل ولم يجد ماء، أو وجده  ولم يستطع  استعماله فله أن يتيمم عوضاً عن ذلك، ويدخل في هذا من أراد  الوضوء ولم يجد  الماء.        
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم ...)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.   وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،   أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،   ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم   الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت  عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).
وها   نحن مع سورة المائدة ومع هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين، وقد تدارسنا الأولى   منهما الليلة الماضية، ونحن مع الآية الثانية، ولكن نريد الدراسة للكل بعد   تلاوة الآيتين: 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ   فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا   بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا   فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ   أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ   تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ   وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ   حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ   عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   *    وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي   وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  )[المائدة:6-7].                      
أسباب الجنابة
 عرفنا كيف نتوضأ، وكيف نغتسل استجابة منا لأمر ربنا تعالى في قوله: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ   فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا   بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ  )[المائدة:6] هذا هو الوضوء، ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا  )[المائدة:6]، وعرفنا أبناءنا كيف يتطهرون، ولا بأس أن نعيد بيان ذلك.فقوله: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا   )[المائدة:6]  من هو الجنب؟ من هي الجنب؟ من هم الجنب؟ من هن الجنب؟ كلمة  (جنب) تطلق على  الواحد والاثنين والثلاثة، وعلى الذكر والأنثى، والجنب: من  قامت به  الجنابة، وسببها: إما التقاء الختانين، أي: موضع ختان الذكر  وختان الأنثى،  بمعنى: إذا أولج الرجل ذكره في فرج امرأته ولو لم ينزل ولم  يمن فقد وجب  الغسل.

  والأمر الثاني: هو أن يفرز المني في نوم أو بلذة في يقظة،  نظر إلى امرأته  أو مسها فانتعش ذكره وانتصب فأمنى فقد وجب الغسل، نام فرأى  نفسه أنه يأتي  امرأته أو غير ذلك فتدفق ماؤه فوجب الغسل، فالجنابة بشيئين: 
بالتقاء   الختانين، أو بإفراز المني، والمني: ماء أبيض ثخين دافق شبيه بلقاح ذكر   النخل، هذا هو الجنب، الذي يولج رأس ذكره في فرج امرأته وإن كان ذكره غير   منتصب ولا لذة له، فضلاً عن أن يمني، بمجرد أن يحصل دخول رأس الذكر في   الفرج يجب الغسل، وذلك لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا التقى  الختانان فقد وجب الغسل ) الختانان: تثنية ختان، وهل المرأة تختتن؟ نعم،  ختان المرأة مكرمة لها، لكن ليس بسنة واجبة كختان الذكور، ويقال فيه:  الخفاض.                          
صفة الغسل من الجنابة
   إذاً: وإن كنتم جنباً فماذا تفعلون؟ نتطهر، كيف نتطهر؟ نغتسل غسل   الجنابة، وهو كما علمتم: يأتي أحدنا إلى الماء فيغسل كفيه ثلاث مرات ناوياً   رفع الحدث الأكبر، أو ناوياً امتثال أمر الله، حيث أمر بالاغتسال فهو   يغتسل، أو ينوي رفع هذا الحدث عن نفسه أو الجنابة، لا بد أن يحدث نفسه   بهذا، ثم يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة كأنه بين الناس، فإذا فرغ من وضوئه حينئذ من   باب الطب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أصحابه وعلمهم أن يغمس يديه في   الماء أو يصب الماء على كفيه، ثم يخلل أصول شعر رأسه بالماء خشية أن يصاب   بالزكام؛ حتى تستأنس البشرة، وتقبل الماء هكذا، بعد ذلك يغرف غرفة بكفيه   معاً، ويضع الماء على يمين رأسه ويغسل رأسه كله وأذنيه، ثم يأخذ الثانية   على الشق الأيسر ويغسل بها عامة رأسه وأذنيه، ويأخذ الثالثة فيضعها على وسط   رأسه، ويغسل بها كل رأسه وأذنيه، والأذنان يغسلهما ظاهراً وباطناً، وإذا   ما اكتفى بالماء ذاك يزيد ماء، خاصة لأذنيه، لا بد أن يغسلهما من ظاهرهما   وباطنهما.ثم  يفرغ الماء على شقه الأيمن من رقبته إلى قدمه، فإذا فرغ من  الشق الأيمن  يأتي إلى الشق الأيسر ظاهراً وباطناً، من الظهر إلى البطن إلى  كعبه،  ويتعهد المغابن، كتحت الإبطين، والرسغين والسرة وأي مكان يخفى ما  يدخله  الماء يتعهده ليطمئن، وأما اللحية فإنه يخللها كما يخلل شعر رأسه، لا  بد  من هذا، وإنما عفي عن المؤمنة إذا كان شعرها مفتولاً بخيوط أحياناً أو   مضفوراً، فليس عليها أن تحله، تجمع شعرها على رأسها وتصب الماء وتغسله إن   شاءت، هذا هو الغسل.
وإذا كنت تغتسل وفسوت أو ضرطت فماذا تصنع؟ أكمل غسلك، وحين تفرغ منه توضأ بعدما تلبس ثيابك أو قبل ذلك. 
وإذا   كنت تغتسل فمسست بباطن كفك ذكرك فحينئذ انتقض وضوؤك، إذا فرغت من غسلك   توضأ، كالذي فسا أو ضرط؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( من أفضى  بيده إلى فرجه فليتوضأ )،  أما إذا مسست فرجك بظاهر الكف فليس عليك وضوء،  أو مسست وأنت عليك الثياب  فلا ينتقض الوضوء؛ لأن الغريزة الجنسية في الكف  واللمس، أما ظاهر الكف فما  يضر.
وقد  بينا وقلنا: هناك صورة ثانية للغسل، هي أن ينوي الغسل  ويغتسل بكامله ثم  يتوضأ، أما أن تقول: يغسل جسده ولا يتوضأ فلا، لا بد من  الوضوء، إنما  الصورة الأولى بينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحدث بها  نساؤه،  والصورة الثانية عامة، يدخل فيغتسل بالنية، وبعد ذلك يتوضأ.                           
مشروعية التيمم للمريض والمسافر

  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ   )[المائدة:6]،  والمريض ذاك الذي ما يقوى على أن يقوم ويغتسل، ذاك الذي  فيه جراحات يخشى  من مرض وتعب إذا ابتلت، ذاك الذي ما يقدر على أن يستعمل  الماء، والمرض قد  قام به فلا يستطيع أن يغتسل أو يتوضأ، ( أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ   )[المائدة:6]  في الغالب أن المسافر يفقد الماء، أيام كنا نسافر على الإبل  والبغال  والحمير في المغرب والحجاز كان الماء في الغالب يفقده المسافر؛  فلهذا أذن  الله عز وجل للمسافر أن يتيمم، لكن بينت السنة أنه إذا لم يجد  ماء، أو وجد  ماء ولكن لا يكفيه لشربه، والغالب في السفر في الزمان الأول  أن المسافر  يحتاج إلى الماء ويفقده، عنده قليل ماء يتوضأ به فيموت من  العطش، فإن توافر  الماء فيجب أن يتوضأ ويغتسل.(وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  )[المائدة:6] والسفر معروف، وهو الذي تقصر به الصلاة، ثمانية وأربعون كيلو متر فما فوق إلى آلاف.      
معنى قوله تعالى: (أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط)

  (أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ   )[المائدة:6]  الغائط ما هو؟ أصله المكان المنخفض، وعادة الإنسان إذا أراد  أن يقضي حاجته  أن يأتي إلى مكان منخفض ليستتر عن أعين الناس، ما يأتي على  جبل يكشف  عورته، لا بد أن يأتي إلى مكان منخفض يقال له: الغوط والغائط،  فهذا المكان  إذا جاء أحدنا منه، يعني: خرئ أو بال، لكن كلام الله أعلى،  فما قال: الخرء  كما نقول، ولا البول، نحن نقول ذلك للتفسير فقط، وإلا فما  نقول هذا.لقد   كان نساء المؤمنين يتغوطن في الأربع والعشرين ساعة مرة واحدة فقط، ويخرجن   إلى مكان منخفض وراء البقيع، ما عندهم مراحيض ولا مياه، وأنتم اليوم كيف   حالكم؟ فمن منكم إذا توضأ ذكر هذا وقال: الحمد لله، أو إذا دخل مرحاضاً   بالرخام والبلاط والكراسي يخرج فيقول: الحمد لله؟ 
إذاً: فمن بال أو تغوط وجب عليه الوضوء، والذي يفسو أو يضرط يجب عليه الوضوء، والفساء ريح منتن بلا صوت، والضراط: ريح منتن بصوت.
وعندي   لطيفة نفعني الله بها: وهي أن الذي عنده مرض في القولون والمعدة قد يشعر   أن فساء خرج منه، والشيطان هذه مهمته، ينفخ في دبرك ليفسد عليك عبادتك،   فقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا لم تشم ريحاً ولم تسمع صوتاً فلا تخرج   من صلاتك. فإن الشيطان ينفخ في مقعدك ليفتنك، إذا لم تجد ريحاً كريهة،  إذا  لم تسمع صوتاً ولم تشم رائحة، وإنما تشعر بحركة في دبرك فتلك نفخة  العدو  ليفتننا، فلا تخرج من صلاتك، والذي عافاه الله فما عنده مرض فهنيئاً  له.                          

ما ينقض الوضوء من مس النساء

قال تعالى: ( أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ  )[المائدة:6] رجل أو امرأة ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   )[المائدة:6] والملامسة مفاعلة، والغالب أن تكون بين اثنين، وتطلق ويراد  بها فعال الواحد، وكان عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه إذا أراد أن يفسر هذه  الآية وسألوه يدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه حتى ما يسمع ويقول: إننا نستحي أن  نقولها. يقول تعالى: ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   )[المائدة:6] بمعنى: جامعتموهن، نكحتموهن، ما هو اللمس باليد، لم يدخل ابن  عباس  أصبعيه في أذنيه؟ حتى لا يذكر هذا، والملامسة تكون بين اثنين، هذا  هو  الجماع، ويبقى مس المرأة بيده، فإذا قصد أن يتلذذ بمسها ولمسها بهذه  النية  فقد انتقض وضوؤه.

ثانياً:  إذا لم يقصد أن يتلذذ بامرأته إذا مسها،  ولكن لما وضع يده انتعش باطنه  ووجد لذة فقد انتقض وضوؤه، فإن لم يقصد ولم  يجد لذة فلا ينتقض وضوؤه، أما  إذا قصد أن يتلذذ فقد انتقض وضوؤه ولو لم يجد  لذة، فإن لم يقصد ولم يجد  اللذة لم ينتقض وضوؤه ولو تمرغ عليها.
أم  المؤمنين الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: ( كان رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقبلني )، وقالت وهي الحكيمة: ( وكان أملككم لأربه )،  ما هو  مثلكم أنتم، لا تملكون أنفسكم ولا حاجاتكم، أما هو فمصدر الكمال،  يقبلها  رحمة لها ورفقاً بها، ولكن لا يقصد أبداً لذة ولا يريدها. 
المهم   القاعدة الأولى التي وضعها أهل العلم: إن قصد اللذة باللمس أو التقبيل  ولو  لم يجد اللذة انتقض وضوؤه، وإذا ما قصد ولكن لما لمسها وقبل وجد اللذة   انتقض وضوؤه، وإذا ما قصد ولا وجد اللذة فلا انتقاض، قبلها أو لامس أو  مس.
إذاً: إذا كان مس الكف ينقض الوضوء فكيف بالذي يقصد اللذة من امرأته ويمسها، فقوله تعالى: ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   )[المائدة:6] إن شئتم قولوا كما قال الحبر: أو جامعتم، وهو الأصل، ويبقى  المس بشهوة ثابتاً بالسنة النبوية.                          
مشروعية التيمم لمن فقد الماء أو عجز عن استعماله

  يقول تعالى: (   وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ   عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ   النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً   )[المائدة:6]  أي: ولم تجدوا ماء، ما الماء؟ هذا السائل العذب، سواء كان  ملحاً أو كان  عذباً، أو ماء البحر فتوضأ منه واغتسل، ولهذا يقول المشرع  صلى الله عليه  وسلم عن البحر: ( هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته).إذاً:   فإن لم تجد ماء طهوراً، وإذا وجدت ماء وهو نجس فلا، أو ماء تغير لونه أو   ريحه بطعام أو بكذا فلا تتوضأ منه، لا يرفع الحدث إلا الماء الذي على أصل   خلقته، كماء نبع من الأرض أو نزل من السماء، أما الماء إذا كان عذباً  فأصبح  صالحاً بأن صببت فيه مادة أخرى فلا يجوز التطهر به.
فالماء  الطهور:  هو الباقي على أصل خلقته، فإن صببت فيه ريح مسك وأصبح ذا رائحة  فما يصح  التطهر به، أو صببت فيه عسلاً وتغير لونه بالعسل فما يصح، الماء  الطهور هو  الباقي على أصل خلقته التي خلقه الله عليها، ملحاً كان أو  عذباً.
(فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً  )[المائدة:6] فماذا تصنعون؟ قال: ( فَتَيَمَّمُوا  )[المائدة:6] اقصدوا ( صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:6]،  الصعيد كالصاعد: ما علا وارتفع، فوجه الأرض كله صعيد، وجه  الأرض صاعد  فوقها؛ فلهذا إذا أصبحت محتاجاً إلى التيمم مضطراً إليه فاقصد  الأرض سواء  كانت تراباً أو رملاً أو سبخة أو حجارة، كل ما صعد على الأرض  تيمم به، إلا  أن التراب أفضل؛ لأن فيه الاعتراف بذلك وهوانك، يمسح المتيمم  وجهه بالتراب  لوجه الله، أما الحجر الأصم فما فيها شيء، ما يصيبه منه هون  ولا دون، لكن  التراب أولى، فإن لم يوجد فكل أجزاء الأرض يتيمم بها: ( فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:6]  هذا الطيب بمعنى: الطاهر، أما إذا كان فيه بول غنم أو حمار  فما يجوز  التيمم به، وبول الغنم وروثه طاهر ولكن لا تتيمم عليه؛ ما يأذن  الله لك أن  توسخ وجهك ويديك، لا بد أن يكون طاهراً.                          

صفة التيمم

  (فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا  )[المائدة:6]، ماذا تفعلون؟ ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ  )[النساء:43] آية النساء، وهنا: ( وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ   )[المائدة:6]،  كيف أمسح التراب بوجهي؟ الأصل أن أمسح وجهي بالتراب، وليس  أن تأخذ وجهك  وتمسح به، إذاً: نقول: لا تفهم أنك تأخذ وجهك وتمسح به  التراب، ما هو  بمعقول هذا، بل المعنى: امسح وجهك بالتراب.وللتيمم كيفيتان سهلتان ميسرتان: 
إحداهما: أن تمسح وجهك وكفيك، والثانية: أن تمسح وجهك ويديك إلى المرفقين؛ لقوله تعالى: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ  )[المائدة:6].

فالصورة  الثانية في الموطأ عن ابن عمر  وهي أكمل، وهي أن تقول: باسم الله، فتضرب  بكفيك على الأرض، وتمسح وجهك  مسحة واحدة، ثم اضرب بيديك على الأرض وامسح  إلى المرفق، تمسح وجهك وكفيك مع  ذراعيك، هكذا كان ابن عمر يفعل، ويقول:  لأن الله قال: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ  )[المائدة:6] واليد يدخل فيها المرفق أم لا؟ لكن الله في الوضوء قال: ( وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ  )[المائدة:6]، بين الحد، وفي التيمم ما بين: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]، والصورة الأولى الطيبة الهينة وإن كانت قد تقل عن الأجر؛  لأن عمار بن ياسر  كان قد أجنب باحتلام في سرية من السرايا، فلما أجنب قام  فتمرغ في التراب،  نزع ثيابه وتمرغ، فلما جاء إلى مدينة النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وقص القصة  على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: ( إنما كان  يكفيك أن تقول هكذا وهكذا )  والله إن ذلك ليكفي! ما السر؟ ما الحكمة؟ إن  مس التراب هذا ما يزيل القذى  ولا الوسخ، فما السر؟ أقول: لما كان التطهر  فريضة الله لمن أراد أن يناجي  الله، الوضوء والغسل مفروضان، فأيما مؤمن  يريد أن يتصل بذي العرش جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه ليبثه آلامه ويذكر له حاجته  فلا بد أن يتطهر، وإلا فلا يقبل،  فإذا عجز عن الماء أو عن استعماله فماذا  يصنع؟ علمه الله عز وجل أن يعلن عن  إذعانه واستسلامه وانقياده، كأنه يقول:  لو كنت قادراً يا رب على الماء أو  وجدته لاغتسلت أو توضأت، ولكن عجزت.  إذاً: أظهر بيان أنك صادق في عجزك  ونيتك، فامسح وجهك بالتراب ويديك؛ فلا  يخطر ببالك أنك تتصل بالله، وتجلس  بين يديه، وينصب وجهه لك وأنت على غير  طهارة! لن يكون هذا، وبهذا يبقى  المؤمن مع طهره دائماً لا ينسى.

قال تعالى: (   وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ   عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ   النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً  )[المائدة:6] إذ مع وجود الماء ما هناك إلا الوضوء والغسل، ( فَتَيَمَّمُوا  )[المائدة:6] اقصدوا ( صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ )[المائدة:6]   إن اكتفيت بوجهك مرة وكفيك؛ ولا تخلل أصابعك لأن العبرة بأن تمتثل أمر   الله، حتى تألف الطهر فما تتركه أبداً، مرضت أو صححت.

(فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ   )[المائدة:6]  أي: نمسح الوجه والكفين، وهذا أرحم بنا؛ إذ كم من إنسان  يلبس ثياباً في  الشتاء في البلاد الباردة فيحتاج أن ينزع كل ثيابه إذا  أراد أن يتيمم، وفي  ذلك مشقة كبيرة ويعانون منها، فنأخذ بهذه الرحمة  الإلهية وهذه الرخصة  فنقول: يمسح كفيه بعد وجهه ويجزئه.                           
معنى قوله تعالى: (ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج ولكن يريد ليطهركم ...)

ثم ختم تعالى الآية بقوله: ( مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   )[المائدة:6]،  الحرج: الضيق، مأخوذ من الحرج وهو المكان الكثيف الشجر،  مكان ضيق، ما يريد  الله تعالى أن يضيّق علينا، وسع علينا، علامة التوسيع  أننا إذا ما وجدنا  الماء أو ما قدرنا على استعماله نضرب الأرض بالكف ونمسح  الوجه والكفين  ونصلي أو نناجي ربنا أو نطوف أو نقرأ القرآن.(مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   )[المائدة:6]،  أي حرج، والدليل على هذا هو أنه أذن لك أيها الجنب الذي  يجب عليك أن تغتسل  إن لم تجد الماء أن تضرب الأرض بكفيك وتمسح وجهك وكفيك،  أو مريض ما يستطيع  أن يستعمل الماء ولو كان بين يديه، لجراحات ونحوها،  فيضرب الأرض بكفيه  ويمسح وجهه وكفيه.

 (مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]،  يريد أن يطهرنا؛ لأنه يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين، إذا  طهرنا أحبنا، لو  تركنا أنجاساً فوالله لن يحبنا، بل لكي يرفعنا إلى مستوى  حبه ورضاه علمنا  كيف نتطهر وأمرنا بذلك.

(لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ  )[المائدة:6]، أولاً، ( وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:6] ثانياً، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   )[المائدة:6]  ليعدكم بذلك إلى الشكر، (لعل) هنا الإعدادية: ليعدكم لشكره،  ليطهرنا وليتم  نعمة الإسلام علينا، نعمة هذه العبادات التي هي أدوات  تزكية وتطهير للنفس  ولنصبح من الشاكرين لآلائه وإفضاله وإنعامه.

 (وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ  )[المائدة:6] أولاً، ( وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:6]، وهي نعمة الطهارة نعمة الإسلام، نعمة الإيمان كما تقدم: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي  )[المائدة:3].

(لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   )[المائدة:6]،  نشكر المنعم الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، والشكر يكون  أساساً: بإظهار  النعمة، يقال: دابة شكور، كلما أكلت ظهر السمن فيها، وأخرى  كفور: تأكل  وتأكل وما يظهر عليها شيء، إذاً: الشكر: إظهار النعمة، وهو: 

أولاً: بالاعتراف بالقلب بالنعمة لله، كانت أو طعاماً أو عافية، تعترف في قلبك بالنعمة وأنها لله.
ثانياً: أن تحمد الله تعالى عليها بكلمة: الحمد لله.
ثالثاً:   أن تصرفها فيما يحب أن تصرف فيه، إذا كانت مالاً تنفقه حيث يريد الله أن   تنفقه، إذا كانت صحة بدنية تنفقها حيث يريد الله أن تنفقها، في الجهاد   والعبادة والعمل الصالح، وإذا كانت جاهًا وحمدت الله تعالى على هذه النعمة   فأعن إخوانك المحتاجين إلى جاهك واقض حاجاتهم، وإذا كانت علماً فعلّمه   وبينه للناس، فكونوا من الشاكرين. 
(لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:6]، قلت: إنها (لعل) الإعدادية، أي: ليعدكم بذلك إلى شكره، علّمنا كيف نعبده؛ من أجل أن نصبح شاكرين، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   )[المائدة:6]،  هيأنا لأن نشكره، علمنا كيف نتوضأ ونغتسل وكيف نتيمم ونرفع  الأحداث حتى  نشكره بالطاعة، لنصبح شاكرين لله، والذي لا يتوضأ هل شكر  الله؟ الذي ما  يغتسل هل هو شاكر؟ والذي ما يصلي ولا يذكر كافر ما هو  بشاكر.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم وميثاقه الذي واثقكم به إذ قلتم سمعنا وأطعنا...)
وأخيراً يقول تعالى: ( وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:7] أولاً، ( وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  )[المائدة:7]. (وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:7]،  أي: نعمة خلقنا، نعمة إمدادنا، نعمة هدايتنا، فأول شيء  أننا مخلوقون خلقنا  الله تعالى، فاشكروه على نعمة الخلق والإيجاد، ونعمة  الإمداد، فمن أمدنا  بالطعام والشراب والهواء الذي نتنفس فيه، والغذاء  والهواء عنصرا البقاء  والحياة، فمن رب هذا الأكسجين؟ إنه الله تعالى. هل  الدولة هي التي صنعته؟  والماء والطعام من خالقهما؟ الله، إذاً: فنشكر الله  على نعمة الإيجاد  والإمداد، أوجدنا بفضله وأمدنا بما يبقىي علينا حياتنا  إلى نهايتها، إذاً:  فليشكر الله عز وجل.

(وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:7]،  في الخلق والإيجاد، في الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان، غيركم  كفرة فجرة فساق  يأكل بعضهم بعضاً، وأنتم أنعم الله عليكم بهذه النعمة: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي  )[المائدة:3]، فالوضوء والتيمم والعبادة مظاهر الشكر لله عز وجل، والذي لا يعبد الله ما شكر ولا يعتبر من الشاكرين.

(وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ   )[المائدة:7]،  ما هذا الميثاق الذي واثقنا الله وربطنا به؟ هو أنك لما  قلت: أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فقد بايعت  الله، هذا هو الميثاق،  وهو أن تعبد الله تعالى وحده بما شرع لك أن تعبده  به، ولا تشرك به أبداً  أحداً في عبادته، اذكر هذا الميثاق، فمن كفر نقض  الميثاق، من ترك الصلاة  والعبادة ترك الميثاق ونقضه.

(وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  )[المائدة:7]، متى؟ ( إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   )[المائدة:7]،  من هو الذي قال: سمعنا وأطعنا؟ كل من قال: أشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله قال: سمعت وأطعت وقام اغتسل وصلى.

(وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[المائدة:7]، بشكره وبالثناء عليه وبامتثال أمره وبطاعته وبحمده، ( وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ  )[المائدة:7]، لما دخلنا في الإسلام كيف دخلنا؟ دخلنا بـ(لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله).

إذاً:   أقول واسمعوا: الذي شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله قد عاهد   الله على الاستمرار في هذا الدين وعلى عبادة الله بما شرع وبين، وعليه أن   لا يشرك في عبادة الله كائناً من كان، لا يشرك ملكاً ولا نبياً ولا  رسولاً  ولا ولياً ولا كائناً من الكائنات؛ لأنه يقول: أنا أشهد على علم  أنه لا  يوجد إله إلا الله، فكيف يخون إذاً ويوجد له من يعبده مع الله ولو  بكلمة؟ 
ثانياً:   أن لا يرضى بأن يعبد مع الله غيره أبداً؛ لأنك أقررت بأنه لا يستحق   العبادة إلا الله وها أنت تعبده وحده، فكيف ترضى بعبادة غيره لفلان وفلان؟   فلهذا لا نرضى بالشرك والكفر أبداً، ويوم نقدر على نقل هذه الأنوار فإننا   ننقلها إلى الأبيض والأسود كما فعل أصحاب رسول الله وأحفادهم، ما نرضى أن   تبقى دولة أو أمة لا تعبد الله عز وجل، وإلا فقد رضينا بالكفر.                       
معنى قوله تعالى: (واتقوا الله إن الله عليم بذات الصدور)
   (وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي  وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ  قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:7]، هذا الأمر الأخير: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:7]، كيف نتقيك يا رب وأنت الجبار؟! ومن نحن حتى نتقيك! الجواب:   يقول: تتقوني بطاعتي، من أذعن لأمري ونهيي وانقاد فقد اتقى عذابي، أما   الذي لا يعبد ربه ولا يطيعه فبم يتقيه؟ هل بالجبال والصخور والجيوش؟ إن   الخليقة كلها في قبضة الجبار.
إذاً:  لا يتقى الله بالأسوار ولا  الحصون ولا الجيوش ولا الحيل أبداً، وإنما  يتقى بالإسلام له والإذعان، أذعن  لربك، إذا قال: قل فقل، وإذا قال: اسكت  فاسكت، بهذا فقط يتقى الله عز وجل،  أي: بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
وأخيراً قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   )[المائدة:7]،  هذه من يطيقها، كل ما يجول في خاطرك وتتحدث به في نفسك  الله عليم به  كالظاهر، فكيف -إذاً- تستطيع أن تخونه في الوضوء أو التيمم  أو العبادة وهو  يعلم ذات صدرك؟ ما في باطنك يعلمه كما يعلم ظاهرك، هذه  المراقبة التي يفوز  بها من هيأهم الله لذلك، يعيش العبد أو الأمة يراقب  الله في كل حركاته  وسكناته، حين يأخذ يتوضأ إذا رأى الماء كثيراً يقلله؛  لأن الله معه، فكلما  صببنا الماء من الصنبور نغلقه ونذكر مراقبة الله لنا،  إذا أردت أن تأكل أن  تشرب أن تقول أن تعطي دائماً تذكر أن الله معك ويراك  ويعلم ما في صدرك.

وهذه جاءت في الآية العظيمة التي هي سلم الوصول إلى الكمال: ( اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  )[العنكبوت:45]، أولاً، ( وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  )[العنكبوت:45]، ثانياً، ( وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ  )[العنكبوت:45]، ثالثاً، ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ  )[العنكبوت:45]، الرابعة، فهذا سلم الوصول إلى الكمال:
أولاً: قراءة القرآن بالليل والنهار.
ثانياً: إقام الصلاة كما بينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثالثاً: ذكر الله في كل الأحايين إلا إذا جلست على المرحاض تتغوط.
رابعاً: أن تعلم أن الله يعلم ما تصنع فتراقبه في كل حركاتك وسكناتك، فإذا وصلت إلى هذا فأبشر واعلم أنك من خيرة أولياء الله عز وجل.

اللهم اجعلنا منهم.. اللهم اجعلنا منهم، واحشرنا في زمرتهم، وتوفنا وأنت راضٍ عنا وألحقنا بهم يا رب العالمين.

وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.          
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (8)  
الحلقة (368)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (61)**

          شرع الله عز وجل الطهارة لعباده، وجعلها شرطاً لأداء عبادة من أهم   العبادات ألا وهي الصلاة، والطهارة للصلاة تكون نوعان؛ أما الغسل لرفع   الحدث الأكبر، وإما الوضوء لرفع الحدث الأصغر، وقد يسر الله عز وجل على   عباده في هذا الشأن، فمن لم يجد ماء لغسله أو وضوئه فله أن يتيمم صعيداً   طيباً فيمسح به وجهه وكفيه ظاهراً وباطناً، وهذا من رحمته سبحانه بعباده.         

تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم ...)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور   أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي   له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛   رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ ذ قال فداه أبي وأمي   وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها نحن مع سورة المائدة، ومع هاتين الآيتين، سبق أن درسناهما ولكن لم نستوفهما كما ينبغي أن ندرسهما.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ   فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا   بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا   فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ   أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ   تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ   وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ   حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ   عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   *    وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي   وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  )[المائدة:6-7]. ‏                       

توجيه معنى القراءتين في (أرجلكم) والرد على الرافضة في ذلك
  ألفت النظر إلى أنه قرأ بخفض ( وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]، هناك قراءة بالكسر: ( وأرجلِكم )، عطفاً على (برءوسكم).ولما  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المسئول عن بيان كلام الله لقول الله  تعالى: ( وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا  نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ   )[النحل:44]،  فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ ويغسل رجليه ولا يمسحهما  طيلة عشر سنين،  وإنما المسح لمن لبس الشراب أو الجورب أو الخف، لكل من ستر  رجله وقاية لها  من البرد أو الحر أو الشوك، له أن يمسح على ذلك الغطاء  الذي على رجله.

وهنا   إخواننا من الشيعة يمسحون أرجلهم ولا يغسلونها وهي عارية عن الجورب أو   الموق أو الخف، وجاءني أحدهم في الحلقة وقال لي: لماذا أنتم لا تمسحون على   أرجلكم والآية الكريمة تقول: ( وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ  )[المائدة:6]؟ 

فمما   فتح الله به علي وأسكته أن قلت له: هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ونساؤه وأصحابه وبناته والأمة معه كم سنة وهو يتوضأ؟ عشر سنين، والله ما   مسح رجليه إلا إذا كان عليهما الخف أو الجورب، وكان يغسل رجليه ويقول: (  ويل للأعقاب من النار )، فالذي لا يهتم بغسل رجليه ويبقى العقب هذا غير  مغسول تأكله النار، فوالله لقد سكت الرجل، وماذا يقول؟ 
فقراءة الجمهور: ( وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]،  عطفاً على: (وجوهكم): اغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم وأرجلكم إلى  الكعبين، وليس  معقولاً أبداً أن الرجل التي تمشي بها في المزابل في  الطرقات تمسح عليها  ووجهك تغسله!

ألم  يُقصد بهذه الطهارة للجسم أيضاً؟ فرجلك التي تمشي  بها في كل مكان لا  تغسلها وتمسح فوقها هكذا، ووجهك النظيف الذي ما يتعرض  للوسخ يجب أن تغسله  ثلاث مرات، وكذلك يداك! 
والشاهد  عندنا لفت نظركم  إلى أن هذه القراءة بالكسر أفادت المسح إذا كان على  الرجل خف أو جورب أو  موق، فما أضعنا القراءة هذه، نفعنا الله بها.
وأما قراءة الجمهور فهي عطف على الوجوه: (  وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ   )[المائدة:6]، أي: واغسلوا أرجلكم -بقراءة الجر- وامسحوا بأرجلكم إذا كان  على الأرجل خفاف أو جوارب أو ما إلى ذلك.

إذاً:   عرفتم المسح على الخفين أو على الجورب أو على الموق وعلى كل ما يستر  الرجل  من أجل وقايتها من الحر أو البرد أو الحجارة والأشواك، ففي غزوة ذات   الرقاع لفوا على أرجلهم قطعاً من القماش أو خرقاً وكانوا يمسحون عليها.                           

أثر الخلاف في معنى (من) في قوله تعالى: (فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه)
   (وَإِنْ  كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ  عَلَى  سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ   النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا   )[المائدة:6]، كيف نفعل؟ قال تعالى: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ  وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ  )[المائدة:6]، و(من) هل هي ابتدائية أو تبعيضية؟بعض   أهل العلم قالوا: هذه تبعيضية، فلا بد من مسح جزء من التراب، وقالوا:   ينبغي أن يكون المسح من التراب حتى يعلق بيدك جزء منه، وخالفهم الجمهور   وقالوا: (من) للابتداء، كقولك: خرجت من القاهرة أو من البصرة، (  فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ   )[المائدة:6]،  أي: بابتداء من ذلك الذي صعد على وجه الأرض، سواء كان  حجارة أو سبخة أو  رملاً أو تراباً، إلا أن التراب أولى، متى وجد فهو أولى  من الحجارة، فإن  انعدم التراب فكل ما علا على الأرض وارتفع فوقها فهو صاعد  عليها، فتضرب  يديك -كما سيأتي وكما سبق- وتقول: باسم الله، وتمسح وجهك  وكفيك.                          


رحمة الله تعالى بعباده الظاهرة في بيان مقاصد تشريع التيمم

  (مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   )[المائدة:6]، أي: ضيق ومشقة وتعب. فلهذا إن كنت مريضاً أو كنت صحيحاً  والماء بارداً ولا تستطيع أن تغتسل تخاف أن تمرض؛ فإنك تتيمم، فعمرو بن  العاص تيمم في غزوة وصلى وأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك وما أنكر  عليه.إذاً: ( مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]،  ليطهر أبداناً وأرواحاً، هذه مواد التطهير للبدن وتعود  أيضاً بالطهارة على  الروح، من فعل هذا الوضوء أو هذا الغسل إيماناً بالله  وطاعة له وامتثالاً  لأمره؛ فهذه الطاعة تحيل نفسه إلى كتلة من النور، فكما  تزكو النفس يزكو  البدن ويطيب ويطهر، ( لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ   )[المائدة:6]،  ألا وهي نعمة الإسلام، نعمة عبادة الله عز وجل والحياة على  هذا الدين  الإسلامي؛ رجاء أن نشكره في كل أحوالنا وفي كل أمورنا. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
الآن نريد أن ندرس الآيتين من الكتاب: قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم والمؤمنين: 
[ معنى الآيتين:
نادى الرب تعالى عباده المؤمنين به وبرسوله وبوعده ووعيده] ناداهم فقال: ) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   )[المائدة:6]،  نادى الرب تعالى عباده المؤمنين به وبرسوله وبوعده  لأوليائه ووعيده  لأعدائه [ ليأمرهم بالطهارة ] الوضوء، الغسل، التيمم.[  ليأمرهم بالطهارة  إذا هم أرادوا الصلاة ]، فقوله تعالى: ( إِذَا قُمْتُمْ  إِلَى الصَّلاةِ )[المائدة:6] أي: أردتم أن تصلوا؛ لا أنه يكون غير متطهر  ويقوم ليصلي. [ وهي مناجاة العبد لربه لحديث: ( المصلى يناجي ربه )]،   كأنما يقول: أيها المؤمنون! من أراد منكم أن يناجيني فليتطهر، لا يأتني   وهو غير طاهر. فالصلاة مناجاة، يقال: فلان يتناجى مع فلان: يتكلم معه سراً،   والرسول يقول: ( المصلي يناجي ربه )،  فالحمد لله، نحن في الأرض وهو فوق  العرش بائن من خلقه فوق السماوات ونتكلم  معه ويسمعنا ويرانا أكثر مما يسمع  بعضنا بعضاً ويرى بعضنا بعضاً.

فلهذا   من ذنوبنا إساءة المناجاة، كيف نخلو برب العالمين نتكلم معه ونعرض عنه   بقلوبنا ونصبح واقفين بين يديه مشغولين عنه حتى بالمطبخ وما فيه من طعام،   فهذه زلة كبيرة وقل من يشعر بها، أيقبل عليك سيدك يسمع منك وينظر إليك وأنت   تائه في متاهات أخرى؟! هذه من ذنوبنا.
[  وبيّن لهم الطهارة الصغرى  منها: وهي الوضوء، والكبرى: وهي الغسل ]، وقد  عرفنا الوضوء والغسل وما زلنا  نتعلم، [ وبين لهم ]، أي: للمؤمنين به  وبرسوله، بين لهم [ ما ينوب عنهما  ]، أي: عن الوضوء والغسل، ينوب عنهما  التيمم، [إذا تعذر] وصعب [وجود الماء  الذي به الطهارة، أو] الماء موجود  ولكن [عجزوا عن استعماله] لمرض ونحوه،  [وهو التيمم، فقال تعالى: ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ )[المائدة:6]،  وحدُ الوجه طولاً من منبت الشعر أعلى الجبهة  إلى منتهى الذقن أسفل الوجه  ]، منبت الشعر في الجبهة في الغالب معروف، أي:  حتى وإن كان أصلع، [إلى  منتهى الذقن أسفل الوجه، وحده عرضاً من وتد الأذن  اليمنى إلى وتد الأذن  اليسرى ]، والوتد: الشحمة، ذلك اللحم الذي كأنه  يثبت الأذن ويرسخها كالوتد  الذي تشد به الخيمة.

قال:  [ ( وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ )[المائدة:6]،  فيشمل الغسل الكفين  والذراعين إلى بداية العضدين، فيدخل في الغسل المرفقان  ]، المرفقان: ما  ترتفق به حين تتكئ، فقوله: إلى المرفقين، (إلى) بمعنى: مع  المرفقين، تقول:  وصلت إلى المدينة. يعني: ما دخلت فقط فوصلت إلى الباب، لا  بد أنك دخلت  فيها، فـ(إلى) تكون بمعنى:(مع).

قال:  [ ( وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ )[المائدة:6]، واللفظ محتمل للكل والبعض ]،  فقوله تعالى: ( وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ )[المائدة:6]،  هل الباء  للتبعيض فيكفي بعض الرأس؟ أو الباء للإلصاق أي: لا بد أن تلصق  يدك مع  رأسك؟ على كل حال نحن مسلمون لا نتمذهب ولا نتعصب، ما بلغنا عن  رسولنا صلى  الله عليه وسلم وبلغه لنا أئمتنا وهداتنا نعمل به ولا نخالفه،  فمن هنا  فالمسح الحقيقي الوافي الكامل: أن تبدأ بيديك من أول الرأس وتمضي  بهما إلى  القفا وتردهما، وقد مسح رأسك كله، هذا المطلوب.

ولكن   تأتي رخص، حيث يكون على رأسك عمامة مشدودة وأنت في سفر أو في حال برد ما   يقتضي موقفك أن تحلها، فتزحزحها هكذا وتمسح بعض الرأس وتتم الباقي على   عمامتك، فنكون قد أخذنا بمعنى الباء من الجهتين: التبعيض والإلصاق.
والنساء   كالرجال، فإذا رأسها مربوطاً برباط شديد فإنها تزحزحه عن بعض الشعر وتعمم   المسح على خمارها، وما عصينا الله وما خرجنا عن قول أئمة الإسلام.
أما   أنك لا لشيء تمسح هكذا فقط، فما أظن هذا إلا لعباً واستهزاءً وعنترية  فقط؛  تقول: لأن الباء للتبعيض، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما غسل رجليه  وما  مسح رأسه! لقد مكث عشر سنين وهو يمسح، فهل قال هكذا بيديه فقط؟
قال:  [ ( وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ )[المائدة:6]،  واللفظ محتمل للكل والبعض ]  أي: لكل الرأس ولبعضه، [ والسنة بينت أن  الماسح يقبل بيديه ويدبر بهما  فيمسح جميع رأسه، وهو أكمل، وذلك ببلل يكون  في كفيه، كما بينت السنة مسح  الأذنين ظاهراً وباطناً بعد مسح الرأس ]؛ لأن  الأذنين جزء من الرأس، فمن  مسح رأسه يمسح أذنيه ظاهرها وباطنهما على حد  سواء، فإذا بقي البلل في كفيه  مسح أذنيه، وإن جف الكفان فإنه يجدد الماء من  جديد فيصب على يديه ويمسح  أذنيه.

فقوله تعالى: ( وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ )[المائدة:6]، يدخل في الرأس الأذنان، لأنهما جزء من الرأس.

قال:  [ وقوله: ( وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ )[المائدة:6]،  أي:  واغسلوا أرجلكم إلى الكعبين، والكعبان: هما العظمان النائتان عند  بداية  الساق ] ساق الرِّجل، عظم من هنا وعظم من هنا، عظمان نائتان، أي:  بارزان  عند بداية الساق.                         


بعض المسائل المتعلقة بالوضوء وأحكامه
قال:  [ وبينت السنة ] سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: طريقته  ومنهجه  الذي كان عليه وورثه المؤمنين من بعده. [ وبينت السنة رخصة المسح  على  الخفين بدلاً من غسل الرجلين، كما بينت غسل الكفين والمضمضة والاستنشاق   والاستنثار، وكون الغسل ثلاثاً ثلاثاً على وجه الاستحباب ]. السنة  هي  التي بينت غسل الكفين ثلاثاً ثم المضمضة، ثم الاستنشاق والاستنثار،  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي بين هذا، والآية مجملة والرسول المبين  صلى الله  عليه وسلم.
والغسل  ثلاثاً ثلاثاً على وجه الاستحباب، المفروض أن  تعمم وجهك بالماء ويديك  بالماء، فإن اكتفيت بغسلة واحدة أجزأك ذلك، لكن  السنة أن تغسل ثلاثاً  ثلاثاً؛ لأن الله وتر يحب الوتر؛ ولأنها أضمن أن تغسل  عضوك غسلاً كاملاً.
وإذا لم تكف الغسلات الثلاث فيجب أن تعود فتغسل ثالثة ورابعة وخامسة، المهم أن تعم وجهك ويديك بالماء بغسلة بغسلتين بثلاث وذلك أفضل.
قال:   [ و] بينت السنة أيضاً [ قول باسم الله عند الشروع، أي: البدء في الوضوء   ]، قبل أن تفرغ الماء على كفيك تقول: باسم الله، باسمه تتوضأ، لولا أنه  أذن  لك أن تتوضأ باسمه وبعونه وقدرته لشللت على الفور، ما تستطيع أن تفعل   شيئاً.
قال:  [كما بينت السنة وجوب الترتيب بين الأعضاء المغسولة  الأول فالأول ]،  الوجه فاليدان فالرأس فالرجلان، لو أن شخصاً يقول: أنا  أغسل رجلي أولاً  لأستريح ثم أغسل بعد ذلك وجهي ويدي، لقلنا: ما يصح هذا، أو  يغسل أولاً  يديه ورجليه ثم يقول: أترك وجهي الأخير حتى أجففه، ما يصح  غسله؛ فالله  تعالى ذكرها مرتبة فقال: ( فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى  الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى  الْكَعْبَيْنِ   )[المائدة:6]،  فالذي يركب رأسه ويقول: أيش في ذلك؟ أنا سأبدأ بكذا، فإنه  يكفر، لأنه يرد  على الله عز وجل، لكن في حال العجز أو النسيان لا بأس، أما  أن يتعمد  المخالفة فهذا على شفا حفرة من النار.

قال: [ ووجوب الفور أيضاً بحيث لا يفصل بزمن بين أعضاء الوضوء حال غسلها، بل يفعلها في وقت واحد إن أمكن ذلك].
الترتيب   عرفناه، الوجه فاليدان فالرأس فالرجلان، وترك الموالاة كأن يغسل كفيه   فيتمضمض فيستنشق فيغسل وجهه ثم يقول: نستريح، يا أم فلان! أعطنا كأس قهوة،   وبعد أن يشرب يأخذ في غسل رجليه بعد ذلك أو يديه، فهل يجوز هذا؟ لا يجوز؛   فلا بد من الفورية، اللهم إلا في حال العجز، كما لو أن الماء انقطع فوقف   وذهب يأتي بالماء، فقد يبقى نصف أو ربع ساعة حتى يحصل عليه، فيبني على ما   غسل، أو انكفأ الإناء الذي كان فيه الماء وهو ما غسل رجليه، فلا بد أن يطلب   الماء، أو ينتظر حتى تجيء أمه بالماء، وليس عليه شيء؛ لأنه مضطر ما هو   بمتعمد. 
وهل يصح أن يتوضأ ويقول: سأترك رجلي لأغسلهما عند المسجد؟
الجواب:   لا يصح، فالموالاة والفورية ركنان من أركان الوضوء وفريضتان من فرائص   الوضوء إلا في حال العجز أو النسيان، نسي رأسه ما مسحه وقد جفت أعضاؤه   فيمسحه وهو في البيت أو في السوق ولا حرج، نسي يده ما غسلها فإن كان في   المجلس في موضع الوضوء فإنه يغسل يديه ويكمل وضوءه، ولكن إذا جفت أعضاؤه   وبعد فترة قال: أنا ما غسلت يدي اليمنى فيغسلها وحدها ولا حرج.
قال:  [ وأكدت السنة وجوب النية حتى لكأنه شرط في صحة الوضوء ]؛ لقول الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )،  لو تدخل الحمام وتغتسل أربع  ساعات بالماء الصابون ولم تنو رفع الجنابة  فأنت -والله- ما زلت جنباً، لو  تدخل النيل بكامله ولم تنو رفع الحدث الأكبر  فأنت جنب، فالنية شرط في صحة  الوضوء وفي كل العبادة، وفريضة من فرائض  العبادة؛ لقول الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئٍ ما نوى ).                          

ذكر بعض موجبات الغسل
[ وقال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا   )[المائدة:6]،  أي: وإن أصابت أحدكم جنابة وهي الجماع والاحتلام، فمن جامع  زوجته فأولج ]  أي: أدخل [ ذكره في فرجها ولو لم ينزل ] أي: يخرج منه  الماء [أي: لم يخرج  منه المني فقد أجنب، كما أن من احتلم في منامه فخرج  منه مني فقد أجنب، بل  كل من خرج منه مني بلذة في نوم أو يقظة فقد أجنب ]  وعلى الجنب الغسل، وقد  عرفناه، يستنجي ويتوضأ وضوء الصلاة ثم يخلل شعر  رأسه ويغسل رأسه ثلاث مرات  مع أذنيه ويغسل شقه الأيمن إلى الكعب والأيسر  إلى الكعب ظهراً وبطناً، هذا  هو الغسل.قال:  [ وانقطاع دم حيض المرأة ودم نفاسها كالجنابة يجب منه  الغسل ]، إذا انقطع  دم الحيض، والحيض من النساء ولذا يقال: امرأة حائض، لأن  الرجل ما يحيض،  فما يحتاج إلى أن تأتي بتاء التأنيث لتفرق بين الذكر  والأنثى، إذ هل يقال:  رجل حائض؟! لا يصح، يقال: رجل واقف، وامرأة واقفة،  رجل آكل، وامرأة آكلة،  رجل مستحٍ، وامرأة مستحية، أما الذي هو خاص بالأنثى  فما يؤنث، فهذه التاء  تسمى تاء التأنيث للفرق بين الذكر والأنثى، وفي الحيض  والنفاس لا يقال  ذلك للرجل.
قال:  [ وقوله: ( فَاطَّهَّرُوا )[المائدة:6]،  يريد: فاغتسلوا، وقد بينت السنة  كيفية الغسل، وهي: أن ينوي المرء رفع  الحدث الأكبر ]، أن ينوي المغتسل رفع  وإزالة الحدث الأكبر، فالحدث الأصغر  الوضوء والأكبر الغسل، وسمي حدثاً  لأنه حادث ما هو بلازم ودائم، وإنما حدث  له.

[وهي:  أن ينوي المرء رفع الحدث الأكبر بقلبه ]، لا  يقول: اللهم إني نويت أن  أغتسل، اللهم إني أريد أن أرفع الجنابة، لا حاجة  إلى هذا، بقلبه فقط ينوي  رفع الحدث، أو ينوي طاعة الله: أمرني ربي إذا  أجنبت أن أغتسل فأنا أغتسل. [  ثم يغسل كفيه قائلاً: باسم الله ]، وإذا كان  في المرحاض فلا يقول: باسم  الله، ما يذكر اسم الله، يسكت، ويذكر ذلك في  قلبه، [ ويغسل فرجيه ] القبل  والدبر [ وما حولهما، ثم يتوضأ الوضوء الأصغر  المعروف، ثم يخلل أصول شعر  رأسه ببلل يديه ] حتى تستأنس البشرة ولا تتألم  من الماء البارد، [ ثم يغسل  رأسه ثلاث مرات، ثم يفيض الماء على شق جسده  الأيمن كله من أعلاه إلى  أسفله، ثم الأيسر، ويتعاهد الأماكن التي ينبو عنها  الماء فلا يمسها؛  كالسرة وتحت الإبطين والرفقين وهما أصل الفخذين ]، ويغسل  الأذنين مع  الرأس، يغسل أذنيه ظاهراً وباطناً مع رأسه ثلاث مرات.                          

مشروعية التيمم ومتى ينتقل إليه من الوضوء والغسل
  [ وقوله تعالى: (   وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ   مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً   )[المائدة:6]، ذكر تعالى في هذه الجملة الكريمة نواقض الوضوء وموجب  الانتقال منه إلى التيمم فقال: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى )[المائدة:6]،   فالمريض قد يعجز عن الوضوء؛ لضعف جسمه بعدم القدرة على التحرك، وقد تكون   به جراحات أو دمامل يتعذر معها استعمال الماء حيث يزداد المرض بمس الماء]   فيتيمم.[  وقوله: ( أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ )[المائدة:6]،  إذ السفر مظنة عدم وجود الماء ]  كما قدمنا، فالذي يسافر على ناقته وبعيره  مسافة يوم وليلة من أين يأتي  الماء وكيف يحصل عليه؟ فالغالب أن المسافر في  الزمان الأول يحتاج إلى  الماء، فقال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  )[المائدة:6]. 

قال: [ هذه موجبات الانتقال من الوضوء إلى التيمم ]؛ ينتقل من الوضوء إلى التيمم حال انعدام الماء أو العجز عن استعماله.
[  وقوله عز وجل: ( أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ  لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ )[المائدة:6]،  ذكر في هذه الجملة الأولى نواقض  الوضوء إجمالاً: وهو الخارج من السبيلين  ]، وهما طريق الماء وطريق الخرء،  والطريق: هي السبيل، فالمراد من السبيلين:  القبل والدبر.

قال:  [ وهو الخارج من السبيلين من عذرة  وفساء وضراط وبول ومذي ]، ومني أيضاً،  فالخارج من القبل كالخارج من الدبر  ناقض للوضوء، والفساء: هواء يخرج مع  رائحة كريهة، والضراط صوت يسمع،  والمذي: ماء رقيق يخرج عند انتعاش الذكر  أو انتصابه فيوجب الوضوء ولا يوجب  الغسل، والمني أيضاً قد يخرج بدون لذة.
كان  عندنا في القرية رجل حشاش  غفر الله لنا وله، وكان يجادلنا ونحن طلبة علم  صغار يقول: أنتم تدرسون  العلم؟ أنا أسألكم سؤالاً: ما هي النجاسة التي لا  تطهر إلا بنجاسة؟ قلنا:  مستحيل هذا، كيف تكون نجاسة لا تطهر إلا بنجاسة!  قال: اذهبوا تعلموا إذاً،  ما تعلمتمز وبينها لنا، وهي: أنه إذا بال الفحل  يخرج منه الودي، وهو ماء  أبيض ساخن كالمني، هذا الودي إذا خرج لا يمكن أن  يزول بالماء، لا يغسل إلا  بالبول، أي: إذا بلت انقطع، وقبل أن تبول يبقى  معك فأنت تصلي وهو يسيل، وهو  نجاسة، فلا تطهر إلا بنجاسة وهي البول، وهذه  لطيفة فقهية.
وعندنا هنا ثلاثة أشياء: المني والمذي والودي: فالمني: ماء متدفق يخرج عند انتعاش الذكر، هذا يوجب الغسل إجماعاً في يقظة أو في نوم.
والثاني:  المذي، وكان علي رضي الله عنه مذاء، قال: استحييت من رسول لمنزلتي منه،  أنا زوج فاطمة ، فقال للمقداد بن الأسود : اسأل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن المذي. فقال: ( يغسل ذكره ويتوضأ )، فالمذي هذا: ماء رقيق يوجد عند  النظر أو اللمس وانتعاش الذكر، هذا ينقض الوضوء بالإجماع ويغسل بالإجماع،  ولكن ليس بجنابة.
والودي:   يوجد في الفحول، هذا يخرج عندما يتبول المرء يخرج بعد بوله ماء ثخين أبيض   ما ينقطع إلا إذا بلت، فحاول أن تبول ولو بعد خمس دقائق، أو قف واجلس  فإذا  خرج منك بول انقطع، فهو نجاسة لا تطهر إلا بنجاسة، هذه الفذلكة  يذكرها  الفقهاء ولا حرج.
قال:  [وهو الخارج من السبيلين من عذرة وفساء وضراط وبول ومذي، كنى عنه بقوله: (  أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ )[المائدة:6]،  وهو مكان  التغوط والتبول، وذكر موجب الغسل وهو الجماع، وكنى عنه  بالملامسة، تعليماً  لعباده المؤمنين الآداب الرفيعة في مخاطباتهم. 

وقوله:  ( فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً )[المائدة:6]،  ماءاً للوضوء أو الغسل، بعد أن  طلبتموه فلم تجدوه فتيمموا، أي: اقصدوا، من  أم الشيء: إذا قصده ]، أم  الدار: إذا قصدها، أم الناس: كانوا وراءه وهو  أمامهم، [( صَعِيدًا  طَيِّبًا )[المائدة:6]  يريد ما صعد على وجه الأرض من أجزائها؛ كالتراب  والرمل والسبخة والحجارة  ]، ومع هذا التراب أفضل؛ لأن فيه أن تذل لله عز  وجل وأن تمسح كفيك ووجهك  بالتراب، وهذه مظاهر العبودية لله عز وجل، لو أن  متكبراً قال: كيف أمسح  وجهي بالتراب، لا أمسح إلا بالحجارة، فهل يصح هذا  من مؤمن؟ هذا هو الكبر،  لكن إذا ما وجد التراب فإنه يمسح على أي شيء ظهر  على الأرض من أنواع  أجزائها التي تصعد عليها.

قال:  [ وقوله: ( طَيِّبًا )[المائدة:6]، يريد به: طاهراً من النجاسة والقذر،  وقوله: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ )[المائدة:6]،   بيّن فيه كيفية التيمم، وهي: أن يقصد المرء التراب الطاهر وإن تعذر ذلك   فما تيسر له من أجزاء الأرض، فيضرب بكفيه الأرض فيمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه   ظاهراً وباطناً مرة واحدة ]، هذا الذي علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عمار  بن ياسر .

ولا   يجوز المسح على الحائط ونحوه مما دخلت فيه يد العمران، إذ ما هو بأصلي   هذا، ما هو من أصل الأرض، وإنما ما صعد على الأرض من أجزائها.
قال:  [ وقوله تعالى: ( مِنْهُ )[المائدة:6]، أي: من ذلك الصعيد، وبهذا بيّن  تعالى كيفية التيمم، وهي التي علمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمار بن  ياسر رضي الله عنهما.  


تسهيل الله على عباده بالرخص في العبادات
وقوله تعالى: ( مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   )[المائدة:6]،  يخبر تعالى أنه يأمرنا بالطهارة بقسميها: الصغرى وهي  الوضوء، والكبرى وهي  الغسل، وما ينوب عنهما عند العجز، وهو التيمم، ما  يريد بذلك إيقاعنا في  الضيق والعنت، ولكنه تعالى يريد بذلك تطهيرنا من  الأحداث والذنوب، لأن  الوضوء كفارة لذنب المتوضئ كما جاء بيانه في  السنة.وقوله تعالى: ( وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ  نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   )[المائدة:6]،  أي: بهدايتكم إلى الإسلام وتعليمكم شرائعه، فيعدكم بذلك  لشكره وهو طاعته  بالعمل بما جاء به الإسلام من الأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة،  وهو معنى قوله: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:6]. هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى.

أما الآية الأخيرة وهي قوله تعالى: (   وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي   وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   )[المائدة:7]،  فإنه تعالى يأمر عباده المؤمنين أن يذكروا نعمته عليهم  بهدايتهم إلى  الإيمان؛ ليشكروه بالإسلام، كما يذكروا ميثاقه الذي واثقهم  به: وهو العهد  الذي قطعه المؤمن على نفسه لربه تعالى بالتزامه بطاعته  وطاعة رسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما تعهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمداً رسول الله.

وأما قوله: ( إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   )[المائدة:7]،  قد قالها الصحابة بلسان القال عندما بايعوا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  على السمع والطاعة في المنشط والمكره، وقد قالها كل مسلم  بلسان الحال لما  شهد لله بالوحدانية وللنبي بالرسالة.

وقوله تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  )[المائدة:7]،  أمر بالتقوى التي هي لزوم الشريعة والقيام بها عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء وأدباً،  وقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   )[المائدة:7]،  يذكرهم بعلم الله تعالى بخفايا أمورهم؛ حتى يراقبوه ويخشوه  في السر  والعلن، وهذا من باب تربية الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين لإكمالهم  وإسعادهم؛  فله الحمد وله المنة ].                         

هداية الآيات
  [ أولاً: الأمر بالطهارة وبيان كيفية الوضوء وكيفية الغسل، وكيفية التيمم ] كما في هذه الآية.[ ثانياً: بيان الأعذار الناقلة للمؤمن من الوضوء إلى التيمم.
ثالثاً: بيان موجبات الوضوء والغسل.

رابعاً: الشكر هو علة الإنعام.
خامساً: ذكر العهود يساعد على التزامها ].
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المائدة - (9)  
الحلقة (369)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (62)**

          يدعو الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين إلى أن يكونوا قائمين بعبادته  سبحانه،  شاهدين بالعدل ولو على الآباء أو الأبناء أو الإخوان، وحتى لو  كانت الشهادة  لصالح عدو أو مبغض فينبغي أن تؤدى على وجهها، وبهذا يمتاز  المؤمن عن غيره،  ويستحق أن يكون مقرباً عند الله، لأنه حقق التقوى التي  أمره الله بها.        

مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة المائدة
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن   نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).                      
ما ينتقض به الوضوء من اللمس

  قوله تعالى: ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   )[المائدة:6]، فسرنا الملامسة بمعنى: الجماع، وكان ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  يدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه؛ حتى لا يغتر بلفظة أخرى معروفة عند العامة، فهو يقرر  أن معنى قوله تعالى: ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ   )[المائدة:6]،  أي: جامعتم النساء، فمجامعة النساء -وهي أن يغيب رأس الذكر  في الفرج-  موجبة للغسل، أمنى أو لم يمن، انتعش ذكره أو لم ينتعش؛ لقول  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل ).ثم  قضية لمس الذكر: ( من أفضى منكم بيده إلى فرجه فليتوضأ )،  أفضى بمعنى: ما  هناك حائل لا ثوب ولا سراويل ولا أي شيء فمس ذكره بباطن  كفه، فقد انتقض  وضوؤه ووجب عليه الوضوء، لأن اللمس لا يكون بظهر اليد، هذا  اللمس مظنة  وجود لذة، إذا مس ذكره بكفه فذلك مظنة أن يحدث في نفسه لذة، هنا  وجب  الوضوء، أما إن أفضى ولكن كان بينه وبين ذكره ثوب أو سراويل فلا شيء  عليه،  أو وهو يغتسل مس ذكره بظاهر كفه فلا ينتقض وضوؤه، لا ينتقض الوضوء  إلا  بمس الذكر بباطن الكف: ( من أفضى منكم بيده إلى فرجه ).
وهنا   يأتي اللمس بمعنى: المس، فمن أراد أن يتلذذ من امرأته فمسها بقصد أن  يتلذذ  انتقض وضوؤه ولو لم يجد لذة، وإذا ما قصد شيئاً ولكن ما إن مسها حتى  حدث  في نفسه انتعاش وشهوة فقد انتقض وضوؤه.
وقد  يقال: كيف نفعل حال  مزاحمة النساء؟ فنحن نقول: أولاً: لا يحل لنا أن نماس  النساء لا بأجسامنا  ولا يأيدينا، لكن إذا حصل في الطواف فكونك تقصد اللذة  هذا ما يعقل ولا  يقوله مؤمن، إلا إذا كان امرء فاسقاً يطوف ليعصي الله عز  وجل، أما مؤمن  يطوف وينوي اللذة فمستحيل، لكن إن حصلت فما إن مسها حتى  انتعش فقد انتقض  وضوؤه فيخرج ليتوضأ.                          
أحكام المسح على الخفين

   بقي المسح على الخفين والجوربين والشرّابين، والتقشيرين باللغة   المغربية، سمي تقشيراً لأنه يقشر، ينزع كالقشرة، والقول الأسلم الذي ما فيه   كلفة: أن كل ما غطى الرجل وسترها من أجل دفع الحر أو البرد، كل ما ستر   القدم مع الكعبين فهو يصح أن تمسح عليه، فإن كان بعض الرجل مكشوفاً فلا،   إلا إذا كان جزءاً قليلاً فلا بأس، أما ثلث الرجل وربعها يكفشف فما عندك   شيء.وسواء  كان من جلد أو كان من صوف أو كان من ورق أو كان من ورق الشجر،  المهم أنه  يستر الرجل، هذا القول أسلم وأقرب إلى الرحمة الإسلامية، أما  الفقهاء  فمنهم من يشترط أن يكون من جلد، فنقول: ما دام أنه ما شدد الشرع  علينا فلم  نشدد؟
وأما كيفية المسح ففيها طريقتان: 
الطريقة معروفة عند الفقهاء: أن تضع قدمك بين يديك وتمسح بيد فوق الرجل وأخرى تحتها، وهذا فيه كلفة.
وحديث  علي  رضي الله عنه برد قلوبنا وهدأ نفوسنا، حيث قال رضي الله عنه: لو كان  الدين  بالعقل لكان مسح أسفل الخف أولى من ظاهره. لأن هذا يلي التراب فهو  الذي  يمسح، لكن الشارع مسح أعلاه.
وقد  عرفتم السر يا علماء الأسرار، وهو  أنه ليبقى المؤمن ملتزماً بغسل رجليه،  لو كان كل من لبس شراباً يمسح فممكن  أن ينسى غسل رجليه؛ فليبقى مرتبطاً  بغسل رجليه فإنه إذا غطاهما بشيء يسمح  فوقهما، فلهذا لا تكلف نفسك، وإنما  بُل يدك بماء وامسح بها ظاهر الخف، ونحن  هنا ما التزمنا بمذهب معين، نحن  مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأئمة  الإسلام ما خرجنا عما قال أئمة  الإسلام الأربعة، لكن لا ننتسب إلى واحد  ونترك السنة.
وأما  شروط جواز المسح فهي: أن يلبس خفيه أو شرابيه على  طهارة بلا خلاف، يكون  قد توضأ أو اغتسل، ثم لبس خفيه أو شرّابيه، أما أن  يكون قد لبسهما على غير  وضوء فلا يجوز المسح أبداً، لا بد من نزعهما وغسل  رجليه، هذه ما فيها  خلاف.
ثم المدة: فمنهم من يقول: يمسح أسبوعاً، ومنهم من يقول: بلا حد، فإذا ما نزعهما ولا أصابته جنابة مسح دائماً.
والقول   الراجح الذي به العمل هو الذي حدده صلى الله عليه وسلم: يوم وليلة  للمقيم،  وثلاثة أيام بلياليها للمسافر، توضأ لصلاة الصبح ولبس شرابه فإنه  يتوضأ  الظهر ويمسح وفي العصر يمسح وفي المغرب يمسح وفي العشاء يمسح، ثم  جاءه  الصبح فيجدد ويمسح يوماً وليلة، وإن سافر ثلاثة أيام بلياليها فيمسح  على  شرط ألا ينزع الخفين وألا يصاب بجنابة، فإذا أجنب فإنه يغتسل، انتهى  المسح.
وإذا   انتقض وضوؤه بفساء أو بضراط وتوضأ فإنه يمسح فقط على خفيه ليوم وليلة،   مثلاً: لو مسح على خفه بعدما توضأ للعصر فإنه يمسح المغرب والعشاء والصباح   والظهر.
هذه أحكام قوله تعالى: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ   فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا   بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا   فَاطَّهَّرُوا  )[المائدة:6]، معنى ( فَاطَّهَّرُوا  )[المائدة:6]؟ أي: اغتسلوا، (   وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ   مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً  )[المائدة:6]، فماذا نصنع؟ ( فَتَيَمَّمُوا  )[المائدة:6] اقصدوا (   صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا   يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ   لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ   تَشْكُرُونَ  )[المائدة:6]، فالحمد لله، والشكر لله.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط...)
  والآن مع نداء من نداءات سورة المائدة، حيث يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:8]، لبيك اللهم لبيك، نادانا مولانا ونحن نسمع، أما نقول: لبيك وسعديك؟ لقد قالها أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم.وكان  عبد الله بن مسعود  يقول: إذا سمعت (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) فأعرها سمعك.  إياك أن تغفل أو تلوي  رأسك؛ فأنت منادى، والله يقول: (يا أيها الذين  آمنوا)، فقل: نعم رب، ماذا  تريد؟ 
وقد  علمنا أن الله لا ينادينا لهواً ولا لعباً ولا باطلاً، ما  ينادينا إلا  ليأمرنا بما فيه خيرنا وسعادتنا، أو لينهانا عما فيه شقاؤنا  وضلالنا، أو  يأمرنا فيبشرنا بما يزيد في طاقة أعمالنا وصالحها، أو ينادينا  ليحذرنا مما  يؤذينا ويضرنا، أو ينادينا ليعلمنا، ينادينا لخمسة مقاصد.
هنا ماذا يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ  )[المائدة:8]، كونوا قائمين له، ( قَوَّامِينَ  )[المائدة:8] بعبادة الله وطاعته، وقد تقدم من العبادة الوضوء والغسل والتيمم، وأعظم من ذلك العهد الذي أعطيناه له: ( وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا  )[المائدة:7]، إذاً: ( كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ  )[المائدة:8]، بالقيام بتلك الواجبات والمهام فعلاً أو تركاً.

ثانياً: ( شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ  )[المائدة:8]، كونوا شاهدين بالعدل عندما تشهدون ولو شهدت على أبيك أو أمك، والقسط: العدل، بخلاف الميل والجور، لا حيف ولا جور، ( كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ  )[المائدة:8]، أي: قائمين أعظم قيام بما أوجب، وبما نهى وحرم.                      

معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى)
  قال تعالى: ( وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا   )[المائدة:8]،  ولا يحملنكم بغض قوم أو إنسان على ألا تعدلوا، فكونه عدوك  آذاك أو ضربك  ودعيت لتشهد وأنت على علم فيجب أن تعدل في شهادتك، ولا تشهد  على هذا الذي  آذاك وعاداك ولو كان يهودياً أو نصرانياً، وبهذا نمتاز نحن  عن البشر، تجد  أحدنا يشهد على أبيه أنه قتل؛ حيث يحتاج القاضي إلى اثنين  يشهدان على أنه  قتل، فيأتي الابن يقول: لقد قتل أبي هذا.وآية النساء التي سبق أن درسناها لاحظ كيف تختلف عن هذه في اللفظ: (   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ   شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ   وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى   بِهِمَا  )[النساء:135]،  فهذا الموقف لا  يقفه إلا الربانيون من هذه الأمة، يشهد على أبيه، على أمه،  على ابنه، على  أخيه بالعدل، ولا يلوي لسانه ولا يحرف الشهادة.

وليس عندنا تقية، التقية عند الروافض، بل عندنا: ( فَاصْدَعْ  )[الحجر:94]،كأنه قذيفة، ( فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ  )[الحجر:94].

نقول:   يا عباد الله .. أيها المؤمنون! أمرنا بأن نكون قوامين لله في طاعته  وطاعة  رسوله، من الوضوء إلى الغسل، إلى التيمم، إلى الصلاة إلى العبادات،  وأن  نكون شهداء بالعدل، ولا يحملنا بغض إنسان أو كفره على أن نقول فيه  الباطل  ونشهد بالزور أبداً، كن مطمئناً، هذا نظام حياتنا.
الأمر الثاني: ( اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى   )[المائدة:8]،  أقرب إلى أن تظفروا بتقوى الله، التي هي ملاك أمركم وتحقيق  ولايتكم لربكم،  العدل يقود إليها، فالذي يعيش على العدل هل يخون الله في  أمره ونهيه؟ كلا،  الذي يعيش على العدل والقسط توجد لديه ملكة نفسية ما  يعصي بها الله عز وجل  ولا رسوله، ومن لم يعص الله ولا رسوله فقد ظفر  بالتقوى، والتقوى ما هي؟  أليست طاعة الله والرسول؟ فملكة العدل تورثك  التقوى، وتجعلك من أهلها.

(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ  )[المائدة:8]، (شُهَدَاءَ) هنا: جمع شاهد، ( وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ  )[المائدة:8]، أي: لا يحملنكم، ( شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ  )[المائدة:8]، الشنآن: البغض والعداء والعداوة، ( عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ   )[المائدة:8]،  هذا هو شأن الله عز وجل مع أوليائه، فمن هؤلاء الذين  يخاطبهم ويبين لهم  ويهديهم؟ أليسوا أولياءه؟ يريد منهم أن يكملوا ويسعدوا،  يريد أن يجاوروه في  الملكوت الأعلى، ومن هنا أمرهم بتزكية النفس  وتطييبها.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   )[المائدة:9]،  وعدهم بماذا؟ وهل وعد الله حق أم لا؟ فإذا وعدك الله  بالشيء فهل ممكن أن  يخلف؟ هل يعجز أو ينسى؟ لا عجز ولا نسيان أبداً، فوعد  الله ناجز.يقول تعالى: ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  )[المائدة:9]، وعدهم بماذا؟ قال: ( لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ  )[المائدة:9] لذنوبهم، ( وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   )[المائدة:9]،  هو نزولهم في الملكوت الأعلى في الجنة دار السلام في جوار  ربهم تعالى، فهل  هناك أجر عظيم أكثر من الجنة؟ لو أعطيت بنوك الدنيا كلها  فذلك أجر عظيم،  لكن هل يبلغ عظم الجنة؟ 

فقوله تعالى: ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   )[المائدة:9]،  ما المراد من الصالحات هذه؟ هل هي علاج المرضى كما يفعل  القسس والرهبان؟  هل توزيع الخبز على الجياع؟ ما المراد من الصالحات؟
الصالحات:  كل  اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل أمر الله به وفرضه أو ندبنا إليه أو رغبنا فيه،  من  عمله طهر به نفسه وزكى روحه، فهو لذلك عمل صالح؛ لأنه يزكي النفس  ويطهرها،  يدخل فيه الصلاة والزكاة والرباط والجهاد وبر الوالدين والأمر  بالمعروف..  كل العبادات تحت شعار: العمل الصالح.                      
صفة المؤمن الموعود بالمغفرة والأجر العظيم
  (وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[المائدة:9]  أولاً، لأن الصالحات إذا لم يعملها المؤمن إيماناً لا  تنفعه، لا تنتج له  زكاة ولا طهراً، فالإيمان شرط، بدليل أن الكافر لو تصدق  بملء الأرض ذهباً  لا يفديه يوم القيامة: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لافْتَدَوْا بِهِ  )[الزمر:47]، ولكن هل يقبل منهم؟إذاً:   وعد الله الذين آمنوا حق الإيمان، فالشيوعيون يقولون: نحن مؤمنون، اليهود   مؤمنون، النصارى، المجوس، كلهم مؤمنون، فمن هو المؤمن بحق؟
المؤمن   بحق هو ذاك الذي آمن بوجود الله رباً وإلهاً وآمن بكل ما أمر الله أن  نؤمن  به، من الملائكة، من الكتب، من الرسل، من البعث، من الجزاء، من الدار   الآخرة، من القضاء والقدر، وأعظم من ذلك أن آمن بمحمد رسولاً ونبياً، فلو   آمن بكل الرسل وكفر بمحمد فوالله إنه لكافر، لو آمن بكل الرسل وكفر بعيسى   فوالله إنه لكافر، لو آمن بكل الملائكة إلا جبريل فوالله إنه لكافر، آمن   بيوم القيامة إلا أنه قال: ما نؤمن بجنة ولا نار، فوالله إنه لكافر،   فالمؤمن عبد آمن بالله رباً وإلهاً ثم صدق بكل ما أخبر الله به من شأن   الغيب والشهادة، وبكل ما أمر الله أن نؤمن به، ( فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنزَلْنَا   )[التغابن:8]،  هذا المؤمن، ومن أراد أن يعرف هل هو مؤمن أو لا فعندنا  شاشة قرآنية، ما هي  بتلفاز ولا فيديو، شاشة بيضاء قرآنية، من وجد نفسه  فيها قال: الحمد لله،  ومن لم يجد نفسه فليعلم أنه ما هو بمؤمن، فليمش إلى  أهل العلم ويسألهم: كيف  نؤمن؟ 
قال تعالى: ( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنفال:2]، أي: بحق وصدق، لا بالادعاء والنطق، ( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنفال:2]، من هم يا رب؟ (   الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ   عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ   يَتَوَكَّلُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ  )[الأنفال:2-4].

وفي شاشة أخرى قال تعالى من سورة التوبة: ( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  )[التوبة:71]، أي: بحق وصدق، ( وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ   )[التوبة:71]،  امرأة صينية وأنت أمريكاني، فأنت أخوها وهي أختك، فانصرها  إذا احتاجت إلى  نصرك، وتحبها كما تحب أختك وأمك، مؤمن أسود غربي وأنت أبيض  صقلبي، يجب أن  تحبه وأن تنصره، متى استغاث بك واستنصرك نصرته، (   وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ   يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ   الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ   )[التوبة:71]، شاشتان في القرآن، فانظر تجد نفسك في الشاشتين إن شاء الله،  وإن غبت في موطن فعجل لتظهر فيه.                         
حاجتنا إلى التخلص من الذنوب
(وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   )[المائدة:9]،  مغفرة لأي شيء؟ لذنوبهم، وهل يعقل أن العبد ما يذنب؟ هل هو  معصوم؟ لو كان  ابن سنة أو سنتين أو عشر فممكن، وإذا عاش سبعين سنة فمن  الجائز ألا يذنب،  وقد عرفنا أن الذنب ليس دائماً هو أن تسرق أو تزني، بل  تقصيرنا في شكر الله  من ذنوبنا، أما أمرنا بالشكر؟ فالذي يأكل وما يقول:  الحمد لله، أو يركب  الطائرة ولا يقول: الحمد لله أليس بمذنب؟ فطهر نفسك وبعد ذلك تدخل الجنة، يدل لذلك قول الله تعالى: ( وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  )[آل عمران:133] أولاً، وإلى ( وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ  )[آل عمران:133]، فأولاً: التوبة، ثم العمال الصالح، أما الذي ما زال على الشرك ويعمل الصالحات فما تنفعه.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.     
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (1)  
الحلقة (370)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (1)**

          الله عز وجل هو خالق السماوات والأرض، وخالق الظلمات والنور،  ومدبر  الخلائق والأكوان، لا يكون شيء في السماوات أو في الأرض أو بينهما  إلا  بإذنه، وهو الذي خلق هذا الإنسان من طين، وعلم ما يختلج في صدره وما  يتردد  في فكره وسره، ومع ذلك تجد الجهال من خلقه يكفرون به سبحانه،  ويعدلون به  أصنافاً وأوثاناً لا تملك لنفسها ضراً ولا نفعاً، فضلاً عن أن  تملكه  لغيرها، فسبحان من بيده الهدى والضلال. 
بين يدي سورة الأنعام
القضايا العقدية المقررة في سورة الأنعام
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات، إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن  نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه  ألفاً وسلم، قال: (ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده).
وها  نحن الليلة مع فاتحة سورة الأنعام، سورة  الأنعام من السبع الطوال، هذه  السورة -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- زفَّها  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم سبعون ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح.
هذه السورة المكية تقرر ثلاثة مبادئ:
أولاً: توحيد الله تعالى.
وثانياً: إثبات لقاء الله تعالى.
وثالثاً: رسالة محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
توحيد الله، لقاء الله، تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
وهذه   السورة لجلالتها وددنا لو أنها يحفظها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، وخاصة طلاب العلم،   سواء الذين يطلبون الصناعة أو الكيمياء، أو الطب، أو علم الفلك، حفظ هذه   السورة خزينة من خزائن النور، صاحبها لا يضل بإذن الله تعالى.
فهيا ندرس هذه الآيات الثلاث منها:    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور ...)
  أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. (   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ   الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ     *  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ   *   وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ  وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:1-3] من خير وشر.    
السور المفتتحة بالحمد
معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات! السور التي افتتحت بحمد الله عز وجل في  كتاب الله  خمس: أولاها: الفاتحة. وثانيتها: الأنعام. وثالثتها: الكهف.  ورابعتها:  سبأ. وخامستها: فاطر.أول سورة في كتاب الله هي: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الفاتحة:2]، افتتح الله تعالى بها كتابه، فهي فاتحة  الكتاب، ولا تصح صلاة بدون قراءتها. 
والسورة   الثانية الأنعام، وسميت بالأنعام لذكر لفظ الأنعام فيها أربع مرات،   والأنعام هي: الإبل، والبقر، والغنم: الضأن والماعز، هذه هي الأنعام التي   أحلها الله تعالى لنا.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله)
  فهذه السورة مفتتحة بكلمة: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ   )[الأنعام:1]،  أي: المدح والثناء الجميل الحسن هو لله، الحمد: الثناء  بالجميل، فالثناء  الحسن هو حق الله عز وجل. و(أل) هنا للاستغراق، جميع  المحامد هي حق الله عز  وجل، هي لله تعالى: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  )[الأنعام:1] عز وجل.و(الله)   هذا الاسم علم على ذات الرب عز وجل، كل ذاتٍ لها اسم تعرف به، حتى  الإنسان  والحيوان بل والنباتات، هذا عنب وهذا تفاح، والله جل جلاله بارئ  النسم  وخالق الخلق له اسم هو (الله)، وله تسعة وتسعون اسماً منها (الله)،  ناده:  يا ألله، ناده: (اللهم) وسل حاجتك، وارفع إليه شكواك، والله يسمع  دعاءك  أينما كنت ولو كنت في جوف سمكة بالبحر الأسود المظلم، يسمع صوتك،  وقد سمع  صوت يونس ذي النون عليه السلام وهو في ظلمة بطن الحوت، في ظلمة  البحر، في  ظلمة الليل، إذ قال تعالى عنه: (   وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ   عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ   سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنبياء:87]، إذ نادى في الظلمات: ظلمة البحر، وظلمة بطن الحوت، وظلمة الليل، ( لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنبياء:87] ( فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  )[الأنبياء:88].
أبشروا   يا من هم مؤمنون صادقون في إيمانهم، هذا وعد الله كما نجى يونس ينجي   المؤمنين من ظلمات الجهل، من ظلمات الفقر، من أية ظلمة من الظلمات، ادع   وارفع يديك إليه واسأل حيثما كنت فإنه قريب مجيب، يجيب دعوة الداعي إذا   دعاه.
(الحمد): الوصف بالجميل، الثناء الحسن، إذ كل جميل  يليق بالله عز وجل، كل حسن الله أهله، كل ثناء بالطيب والخير هو لله عز  وجل، ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  )[الأنعام:1].   
آداب مدح الناس وحمدهم
    وهنا ألفت النظر إلى أننا لا يصح منا أن نحمد من ليس هو بأهل للحمد،   وإلا كنا كاذبين، فلا يُحمد شيء إلا إذا كان له وصف جميل يستحق به الثناء   والحمد، ومن حمد أو مدح وأثنى على من ليس لذلك بأهل فهو كاذب والعياذ   بالله، وهذا الله عز وجل في هذه الفواتح الخمس يذكر الحمد له ويذكر سببه.الحمد لله لم؟ كيف؟ ( رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  )[الفاتحة:2-4]، أما يحمد على هذا؟ ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ  )[الأنعام:1]، أما يحمد على هذا؟ ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجَا  )[الكهف:1]، ( قَيِّمًا لِيُنذِرَ بَأْسًا شَدِيدًا  )[الكهف:2]، كيف لا يحمد؟ ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ  )[سبأ:1]، تحمد الذي له بعير أو شاة، فكيف بالذي له ما في السماوات والأرض؟ ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  )[فاطر:1]، وخالقها.
فمن هنا بيَّن لنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم آداباً فزنا بها:
أولاً:   لا نحمد إلا من كان أهلاً للحمد، وإذا حمدناه أو مدحناه فلا ينبغي أن   نمدحه في وجهه، نذكره بالخير وهو غائب، أما أن نمدحه في وجهه فقد قال في   ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قطعت عنق صاحبك ).
وقد   قررنا -والحمد لله والله شاهد- وبينا منذ عشرات السنين أنه حين يأخذ  العرب  يمدحون رئيسهم ويتبجحون ويحمدونه؛ لا يشعر حتى يطغى ويتجبر ويتكبر  ويفعل  العجب، ولفتنا النظر وقلنا: لا يصح هذا أبداً، الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم  ما أذن لصاحب أن يمدح رجلاً بين يديه، وقال: ( قطعت عنق صاحبك)،   ولو شئنا لسمينا الزعماء الذين أضللناهم وألقيناهم في الضلال بسبب مدحنا   وثنائنا وتبجحنا حتى طغوا، ومن أبسط ما يكون: طالب علم يشاهد ذكاءه أو   فطنته أو حرصه فيأخذ في مدحه ينتكس، يرى نفسه أنه أعلم الناس، أذكى الناس،   فيهبط من حيث لا يشعر.
إذاً:  فالله عز وجل يحمد نفسه وهو أهل للحمد  والثناء، ومع هذا يذكر علة ذلك  الحمد وسببه، وحسبنا أن يعلمنا رسولنا صلى  الله عليه وسلم أننا إذا مدحنا  لا نغالي ونبالغ، ولا نمدح في وجه الشخص حتى  لا يتأثر أو يصاب بمحنة،  فنذكره بخير في حال غيبته لا مواجهة.
فها هو تعالى يحمد نفسه، ويذكر سبب ومقتضى هذا الحمد: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ   )[الأنعام:1]،  ما بنى قصراً أو سفينة، أو حرر إقليماً، أو غزا وانتصر على  جيش، خلق  السموات والأرض، ووالله ما كانا موجودين وأوجدهما، وأنت لا تدعى  إلى غيب،  بل ارفع رأسك إلى السماء تشاهد كواكبها ونجومها وهواءها  وأمطارها وشهبها،  ضع رأسك للأرض تشاهد هذه المخلوقات، من خلقها سوى الله؟  والله لا خالق إلا  هو، ولم يوجد في البشرية من ادعى خلق كوكب من الكواكب،  خلق السموات السبع  والأرضين السبع أيضاً، وقد كان الله ولا شيء، لا سماوات  ولا أرضون،  وأوجدهما العزيز الجبار، أهذا لا يستحق الحمد؟ إذا لم يحمد هو  فمن يحمد؟ 
(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ  )[الأنعام:1] فهذه الأجرام التي تشاهد ويلمس بعضها ويحس أوجدها  الله عز وجل.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (وجعل الظلمات والنور)
  (وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ   )[الأنعام:1]،  أوجد الظلمات والنور أيضاً، هل تستطيع الخليقة أن توجد  ظلمة؟ ما تستطيع.  هل تستطيع أن توجد نوراً؟ ما تستطيع. من جعل الظلمات  والنور؟ والحياة  البشرية متوقفة على هذا، لولا الظلمة والنور لما استطاعت  البشرية أن تعيش  وتوجد، والظلمات والنور من الأجرام المحسوسة، وهناك ظلمات  الجهل والكفر  والظلم، ظلمات أشد حلوكة وظلاماً من ظلام الليل، وهناك  أيضاً نور أشد من  نور الشمس وأقوى وأصفى كثيراً، هو نور العلم والإيمان. فمن  جعل الظلمات  والنور؟ هل ثم من يرفع يده ويقول: فلان الفلاني، أو بنو  فلان، أو بنو فلان؟  فاحمد يا ألله نفسك، فأنت أهل الحمد والثناء، ونحن  نحمدك يا ربنا: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ  )[الأنعام:1].
فالسموات   السبع وما فيهن والأرضون السبع وما فيهن من مخلوقات الله عز وجل الله   خالقها وموجدها، هذه الأجرام المحسوسة، وظلمات البر والبحر، الظلمات في   الليل والنهار، والأنوار التي نعيش عليها في أيامنا من أوجدها؟ الله عز   وجل.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون)
  (ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]،  ومع ذلك فالذين كفروا يعدلون بربهم، يا للعجب؟! يا  للغرابة؟! مع هذا  يعدلون بربهم أوثاناً وأصناماً، مخلوقات هابطة ساقطة، ( ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]  به غيره من المخلوقات، هذا يعبد الملائكة، وهذا يعبد الشمس،  وهذا يعبد  القمر، وهذا يعبد النار، وهذا يعبد الظلام، هذا يعبد عبد  القادر  ، هذا يعبد عيسى، هذا يعبد أمه، لأنهم كفروا فلهذا عدلوا غير الله  بالله،  وأقبلوا على غير الله يتضرعون ويبكون ويسألون ويتمسحون، معرضين عن  الله عز  وجل، حالهم تستدعي التعجب لنا، ولهذا جيء بـ(ثم) للفصل والبعد: ( الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]،  يعدلون به غيره، عدل بفلان فلان، عدل بفلانة امرأته  الأخرى، فالذين أقبلوا  على غير الله يركعون، يسجدون، يسبحون، يغنون،  يصلون، يدعون، يتقربون  بذبيحة بكذا ولو بشمعة يوقدونها، والله لقد عدلوا  بربهم سواه، وسبب ذلك  ظلمة الكفر، لو كانوا مؤمنين حق الإيمان، صادقين في  إيمانهم لمعرفتهم بربهم  وجلاله وعظمته وكماله، ولمعرفتهم بأن المخلوقات  كلها مفتقرة إلى الله  محتاجة إليه، لولا الله ما كانت ولن تكون، هؤلاء  المؤمنون لا يعدلون بربهم،  لكن ظلمة الكفر، وظلمة الجهل هي التي تجعل  الإنسان يغمض عينيه عن خالق  السموات والأرض وهذه المخلوقات، ويفتح عينيه  في حجرة أو شجرة يستغيث بها  ويدعوها، سواء كانت من الملائكة أو من البشر  والرسل، أما عبدوا عيسى عليه  السلام؟ أما استُشهِد يوم القيامة: ( أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[المائدة:116]، معنى هذا أنهم اتخذوه إلهاً، عبدوه، أعطوه قلوبهم،  ونياتهم، وأقوالهم، وعكفوا على عبادته.                          
الجهل وأثره على المسلمين في إيجاد مظاهر الشرك والبعد عن الهداية القرآنية
  (ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]،  يا عبد الله! ما معنى يعدلون؟ يعدلون به غيره. بدل أن يطرح  بين يديه يطرح  تحت صنم، بدل أن يرفع يديه إلى ربه يستغيث به يرفع يديه  يستغيث بـعبد القادر ، بـمبروك ، يا مولاي إدريس ، يا سيدي البدوي ، يا  عيدروس ، يا فلان يا فلان! هذا   الجهل عم ديار الإسلام أكثر من ثمانمائة عام، وهذه اليقظة الجديدة لها   عوامل وأسباب، وإلا فالقرية الواحدة تجد فيها كذا معبوداً يُعبد من دون   الله، القرية الواحدة تجد فيها كذا طريقة، تجانيون وقادريون وعلوانيون   وفلانيون، والقرية صغيرة، أصاب الأمة ظلام لا حد له، وعلة ذلك أن الثالوث   الأسود -المجوس، واليهود، والنصارى- عرفوا سر حياة هذه الأمة وسر هدايتها،   ألا وإنه القرآن العظيم، كتاب الله النور الإلهي، فصرفوهم عن الاجتماع  عليه  من تلاوته وتدبره، وفهم مراد الله وما يريد لهم في كتابه، وجعلوه  موقوفاً  على الموتى، لا يجتمع اثنان على قراءة القرآن إلا على الميت، من  إندونيسيا  إلى موريتانيا، حتى مدينة الرسول ومكة بلد الله، قبل هذه الدولة  دولة عبد العزيز  كانوا كغيرهم من العالم الإسلامي، لا يجتمعون على قراءة  القرآن إلا ليلة  الميت، وإياك أن تقول: قال الله، فإنك تكفَّر، وقالوا  القاعدة: (تفسير  القرآن صوابه خطأ، وخطؤه كفر)، فتقول: قال سيدي فلان، قال  الشيخ، قال كذا،  أما قال الله فلا! فكمموا هذه الأمة، وألجموها وأسكتوها،  فانتظمها الجهل من  الشرق إلى الغرب، وظهرت جاهلية أفظع من جاهلية  الأولين، ورحم الله شيخ  الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب  الذي كانوا يكفرونه  ويقولون: صاحب مذهب خامسي أيام الظلام العاتي، والآن  خفَّ هذا، يقول رحمه  الله تعالى: المشركون إذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله  مخلصين له الدين. 
وهذا  عكرمة بن أبي جهل رضي الله عنه سبب إسلامه أنه لما فتح رسول الله مكة بإذن  الله هرب رؤساء الطواغيت وشردوا، ومن بينهم عكرمة  هرب إلى البحر، ما يريد  أن يرى وجه محمد بعد يومه، وصل إلى ميناء من  الموانئ، فوجد سفينة تريد أن  تقلع، وسفن ذاك الوقت بلا بنزين، فركب، وتعمقت  السفينة في البحر كيلو متر  أو كذا، قال ربان السفينة أو ملاحها: يا معشر  الركاب! الحمولة ثقيلة،  فانظروا ماذا تصنعون أو نرجع. قالوا: نرجع. 
سبحان   الله! ربان السفينة غير ربانها مع يونس، سفينة يونس عليه السلام قال   ربانها: يا إخواننا! الحمولة ثقيلة، ولا بد من إسقاط واحد، من منكم يتبرع   ويحيي الآخرين فيلقي بنفسه في البحر، وينجو إخوانه. فما استطاع واحد أن   يتبرع، قالوا: إذاً: القرعة، فمن خرجت القرعة عليه نرميه بالقوة، فاقترعوا،   فوقعت على يونس بن متى، ( فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ   )[الصافات:141]، جمعوا ثيابه عليه ودفعوا به في البحر، فأمر الله سمكة من  عظام السمك ففتحت فاها فدخل يجري فيها، لا مضغته ولا آذته، (  فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ  )[الصافات:142]، لأنه هرب من  الدعوة، ما واصلها، ما كان من حقه أن يخرج من بلاد نينوى، هذه حادثة. 
والذي  نريده شاهداً لما نقول ما ذكر شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب  رحمة الله  عليه، قال: يا للعجب: مشركو العرب كانوا يوحدون الله في الشدة،  ويشركون به  في الرخاء، أما مشركو اليوم ففي الرخاء والشدة على حد سواء! 
ومن  ذلك خبر عكرمة ، فـعكرمة  لما فتح الله على رسوله مكة هرب حتى لا يواجه  الرسول ويؤمن به أو يذل،  فوجد سفينة تريد أن تقلع فركب، لما ركب السفينة  واضطربت بموج البحر قال  الربان: يا قوم! ادعوا الله، ارفعوا أيديكم  لينجيكم من الغرق، فعكرمة  تفطَّن فقال: سبحان الله! أنا هربت من التوحيد،  والآن يلحقني حتى في  البحر! ارجع بي إلى الشاطئ حتى أذهب إلى محمد وأسلم،  أنا ما هربت إلا من  كلمة: لا إله إلا الله، والآن في حال البحر تقول:  ادعوا الله ولا تدعوا  غيره لينجيكم؟ فقال: والله لترجعن بي إلى الساحل.  ورجع وأتى الرسول وبكى،  وشهد إن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله.
قال تعالى: (   فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ   الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ   )[العنكبوت:65]،  أيُّ حال أحسن: حال المشركين الأولين، أم حال المشركين  المحمديين  المنسوبين إلى الإسلام؟ الأولون على الأقل في حال الشدة يفزعون  إلى الله  وحده، هذا ما هو كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، هذا -والله-  كلام الله: ( فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ   )[العنكبوت:65]،  لماذا دعوه؟ لأن السفينة تضطرب والأمواج تكاد تغرقها،  ففزعوا إلى الله عز  وجل فأنجاهم، فإذا نجاهم إلى البر رجعوا إلى الشرك  والتبرك بالأحجار.                          
ذكر قصة الحجيج المستغيثين بغير الله تعالى لاضطراب سفينتهم
ورحم  الله الشيخ رشيد رضا صاحب المنار، حقاً إن تفسير المنار منار هداية، يذكر  أن شيخه محمد عبده  قال: كنا أيام الدولة العثمانية، وكانت سفينة كبيرة  تجمع الحجاج، تبدأ من  طرابلس في الغرب، إلى الإسكندرية إلى اللاذقية أو  أحد هذه الموانئ على  البحر الأبيض، وتحمل الحجاج من كل إقليم خمسة أو عشرة  في ذاك الزمان.قال:  فلما مشت السفينة وتعرضت لهزة شديدة من الأمواج أخذ الحجاج يستغيثون: يا  سيدي عبد القادر ، يا رسول الله، يا فاطمة ، يا حسين ، يا بدوي ! أنجنا..  أنقذنا، نحن بكم وبالله! وكان بينهم رجل، فرفع يديه إلى الله وقال: اللهم  أغرقهم فإنهم ما عرفوك. 
كأنكم   حاضرون، وجربنا هذا، أنا قلت لكم: كان سائق يسوق بي من أهل العلم،   فالسيارة خرجت بنا عن الطريق، وإذا به: يا رسول الله.. يا رسول الله! ولو   هلك لكان إلى جهنم، فلا عجب في هذا أبداً. 
أما  قلت لكم -والله يشهد-  الرجل يذكر الله بالألف وأكثر: لا إله إلا الله..  لا إله إلا الله.. لا  إله إلا الله، ثم حين تأخذه سنة من نوم فتسقط  المسبحة من يده إذ به يقول:  يا رسول الله! أو يأتي بـعبد القادر ، فما  معنى: لا إله إلا الله إذاً، لا إله إلا الله.. لا إله إلا الله، وعند  الحاجة: يا سيدي فلان! 
هذا   هو معنى ظلمة الجهل، فالإيمان ليس مجرد أن تقول: أنا مؤمن، أو تكون ابن   مؤمنين، الإيمان أن تسأل عن الله وتعرفه بأسمائه وصفاته، وجلاله وكماله،   وعظمته ورحمته، فتمتلئ نفسك وقلبك بحبه والخوف منه، ثم حينئذ إذا قلت: الله   لا تبالي بأي مخلوق من المخلوقات، هذا هو الإيمان وهذا هو المؤمن، لا  مجرد  مؤمن ما عرف من هو الله، ولا كيف الله، فتأتي أدنى محنة فينسى الله  ويفزع  إلى غير الله عز وجل.
(الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ  وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]، يا للعجب! يا للغرابة! ماذا نقول؟ هذا كلام الله، لكن نلفت النظر إلى العلة، قال: ( ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   )[الأنعام:1]،  عرفت السبب أم لا؟ ظلمة الكفر هي التي رمت بهم في هذه  المزبلة، فأصبحوا  يعدلون بالرب العظيم مخلوقات لا تبدي ولا تعيد، ولا تحيي  ولا تميت، ولا  أوجدت ذرة من الكون، يسوونها بالله فيستغيثون بها  وينادونها، كما نقول: يا  الله! ويتقربون إليها بالقرب التي لا تكون إلا  لله، من الذبح، والنذر،  والحلف، وما إلى ذلك.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (هو الذي خلقكم من طين ثم قضى أجلاً وأجل مسمى عنده ثم أنتم تمترون)
 ثم قال تعالى ( هُوَ  )[الأنعام:2] لا غيره ( الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:2] يا بني آدم، أبيضكم كأسودكم، أولكم كآخركم، (  خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ   )[الأنعام:2]،  إذ خلق أبانا آدم من مادة الطين، تراب مبلل حتى يتغير  ويصبح كالحمأة، ومنه  صنع الله عز وجل بيديه آدم عليه السلام، ونفخ فيه من  روحه، وخلق أنثاه  حواء من ضلعه الأيسر، ونحن تناسلنا من آبائنا وأمهاتنا،  أصلنا من طين،  والفواكه.. الحبوب.. الثمار.. كلها من الطين، دماؤنا من  الطين، أعصابنا  وعظامنا مكونة من الطين. هذا الذي خلقنا من الطين نغمض  أعيننا عنه، ولا نسأل عنه، ونلتفت إلى غيره ونعبده بالتمجيد والتعظيم  والطاعة! 
المراد بالأجلين في الآية الكريمة
(خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا   )[الأنعام:2]، هذه أعظم من الأولى، قضى أجل الموت، هل استطاع الحزب  الشيوعي لما شاب لينين وبعده ستالين  هل استطاعوا أن يحتفظوا بحياة هذا  الزعيم؟ وزعماء العرب الذين قدسناهم  ورفعناهم إلى السماء حتى ضلوا هل  استطعنا أن نحفظ حياتهم، ينقلونهم إلى  روسيا للعلاج وما نفع.(ثُمَّ قَضَى  )[الأنعام:2]، حكم وقدر، ( أَجَلًا   )[الأنعام:2]  ألا وهو أجل كل إنسان ذكر أو أنثى، محدد -والله- باللحظة،  بأقل من الدقيقة  والثانية، هل استطاعت البشرية أن تنقض هذا الحكم لو كان  لها علم أو قدرة،  أو لها آلهة تستطيع أن ترد على الله هذا القضاء وتحيي من  تشاء، هل تم هذا  أو وجد؟ ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  )[آل عمران:185]، هذا قضاء الله وحكمه، قضى أجلاً وأجل آخر مسمى عنده، وهو أجل نهاية هذه الحياة.
آجالنا كما تشاهدون: توفي فلان، توفيت فلانة، آجال محدودة باللحظة، وقبل أن يخلق الله السموات والأرض كتب في كتاب المقادير. 
والأجلُ الآخر معروف لله تعالى ولم يطلع عليه أحد سواه، أجل نهاية الحياة وبداية الحياة الآخرة، هذا لا يعرفه إلا الله، (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا   عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ   فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً  )[الأعراف:187]، هذا الأجل الثاني، ( قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:2]،  ولو كان إنسان يستحي لذاب حياء من الله، ثم أنتم يا بني  آدم تشكون في  ربكم، وفي لقائه وقدرته، وفي رسله وشرعه وكتابه، أين يذهب  بعقولكم؟ 
والامتراء:   الشك والعصيان، فكل من عبد غير الله شك في الله وارتاب، كل من عصى الله   وخرج عن طاعته وفسق عن أمره ما آمن الإيمان الحق، ما عرف الله معرفة تجلب   حبه في قلبه والرهبة منه في نفسه فيخافه ولا يعصيه.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الله في السموات وفي الأرض يعلم سركم وجهركم ويعلم ما تكسبون)

 (وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:3] المعبود في السموات كما هو المعبود في الأرض، إذ قال تعالى من سورة الزخرف: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاءِ إِلَهٌ وَفِي الأَرْضِ إِلَهٌ  )[الزخرف:84]، وهنا يقول: ( وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:3]، سواء كنتم في السموات، في الجبال، في السحب، أو في أعماق الأرض، ( يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ  )[الأنعام:3] أي: ما تخفونه من كلام، وما تجهرون به، وفوق ذلك: ( وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:3].(وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ   )[الأنعام:3]  من الكلمة، أو بعض الكلمة، من الحركة والخطوة ودونها، كل ما  نكسبه  بأسماعنا، بأبصارنا، بألسنتنا، بأيدينا، بفروجنا، ببطوننا، إذ هذا  هو  الكسب، كل ذلك معلوم عند الله عز وجل، ويجزي به، ويرحم من يشاء، ويعذب  من  يشاء، لكن رحمته قائمة على مبدأ عدله، وتعذيبه كذلك.
فيا  معشر  المؤمنين! هيا نقبل على ربنا صادقين، نذكره، نمجده، نحمده، نعمل على  طاعتنا  له، حتى يتوفانا وهو راض عنا، اللهم حقق لنا ذلك، اللهم توفنا  وأنت راض  عنا، إنك ولينا وولي المؤمنين.
وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (10)  
الحلقة (371)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (2)**

           النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما هو إلا بشر، وتظهر بشريته في حزنه   وتألمه  حين يعرض عنه المشركون ويكذبونه، والله عز وجل يعزيه ويواسيه   بإخباره أنهم  إنما يكذبون بآيات الله ورسالاته، وحالهم هذا شبيه بحال من   أنكروا الرسالات  السابقة، وكذبوا الأنبياء الذين جاءوا من قبل، فما عليه   إلا الصبر على ما  يلاقي في سبيل دعوته؛ لأنه لا يمكنه أنه يأتيهم بغير ما   آتاه الله من  الآيات والبراهين، ولو شاء الله لهم الهداية جميعاً لهداهم،   ولكنها حكمة  بالغة منه سبحانه بأن يكون من عباده المؤمن والكافر، وهو   الحكيم الخبير.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون ...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،   وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،   أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة.من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن    أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه    وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها    الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله  كتاب   الله؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال  صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم   الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها   نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلك السورة التي علمنا   أنها زفت بسبعين ألف ملك من ملائكة الله،  ولهم زجل وتسبيح، وعلمنا أنها   تقرر تلك الأصول الثلاثة: 
أولاً: توحيد الله عز وجل بألا يعبد في الملكوت سواه.
ثانياً: تقرير نبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورسالته.
ثالثاً: تقرير مبدأ البعث الآخر أو الحياة الآخرة، البعث والجزاء.
فهذه    السورة على جلالتها تقرر هذه الأصول الثلاثة، وقد علمنا أن العبد إذا  عرف   الله ثم عبده وحده حيي وأصبح حياً يسمع ويبصر ويعطي ويأخذ، فإذا آمن   بالله  رباً لا رب غيره وإلهاً لا إله سواه، فكيف يعبده؟ لا بد من طريق   محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فآمن بالرسالة، ولِمَ يعبده؟ يعبده لأن يكرمه   يوم يلقاه،  وينزله في منازل الأبرار، فهو -إذاً- مؤمن بهذه القواعد أو   الأصول الثلاثة،  وهنا هذه الآيات الثلاث قبل الشروع في تفسيرها نسمع   تلاوتها من أبي بكر المدني تلميذ شيخكم فتح الله عليه وعليكم.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (    قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا    يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ   *     وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا  كُذِّبُوا   وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ  لِكَلِمَاتِ  اللَّهِ  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   *     وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ    تَبْتَغِيَ نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ    فَتَأْتِيَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى    فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:33-35].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!  قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي  يَقُولُونَ  )[الأنعام:33]، وفي قراءة سبعية: (ليُحزِنُك) من: أحزنه يحزنه،  وقراءة (لَيحزُنَك) من: حزنه يحزنه. 
من القائل: ( قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ  الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ  )[الأنعام:33]؟ إنه الله تعالى، والله إنه الله، إذ  هذا كلامه في كتابه، من المخاطب بهذا؟ إنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
(قَدْ نَعْلَمُ  )[الأنعام:33]، وعزتنا وجلالنا ( إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ    )[الأنعام:33]،  ومعنى يحزنك: يصيبك بالحزن والغم والكرب، لماذا؟ لأنهم   يقولون: كذاب،  ساحر، شاعر، مجنون، مفتر، ويأتون بالأباطيل والترهات وكلها   يضفونها عليك،  فنحن نعلم منك هذا.
(قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ    )[الأنعام:33]،  أي: يدخلونك في دائرة الحزن والغم والكرب، ونحن أرحم بك   منك بنفسك، فاصبر  يا رسولنا! وهذا يتفق -أيضاً- مع كل مؤمن يدعو إلى الله   ليعبد وحده، فيجد  من يسخر منه ويهزأ به، ويكذبه ويعترض طريقه، إذاً:   فليذكر هذا فيجد فيه  الأسوة والقدوة فيتحمل ويصبر على دعوة الله.                         
تكذيب الكفار ليس لشخص النبي وإنما لما جاء به من دين
  (قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي  يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ  )[الأنعام:33]، وقرئ: ( فإنهم  لا يَكْذِبونك )، والكل صحيح، ( لا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ    )[الأنعام:33]  عندما يردون عليك ويقولون كذا وكذا هم في نفس الوقت  يعلمون  أنك ذو الصدق  وأنك أصدق الخلق، وأنك لا تكذب، وما جربوا عليك كذبة  واحدة  قط، فإذا اعترضك  المعترضون وأخذوا يطعنون ويصفونك بتلك الصفات  الباطلة فلا  تفهم أنهم  يعتقدون ذلك، بل يعلمون أنك رجل الصدق، وكبارهم  كالأخنس بن  شريق وأبو جهل وأبو سفيان  كلهم يعرفون أنه صادق فيما يقول،  وحاشاه أن  يكذب، ولكن الدفاع عن المصلحة  عن الموقف عن الشرف عن المركز  أصحابه يقولون  الباطل، لكن -يا عبد الله- لا  تحزن ولا تكرب إذا هم وصفوك  بما أنت بريء  منه؛ لأنهم لا يعتقدون ذلك فيك  أبداً، وإنما حملهم على ذلك  أن يبقوا على  ألهتهم وعبادتهم وعاداتهم، وأن  تبقى الأمة مجتمعة عليهم،  فيدفعون بهذا  القول، وهذا فيه تسلية لرسول الله  وتعزية له، فإذا لم يعزه  الله ويصبره  فكيف سيصبر؟ كيف سيثبت وهو فرد ضده  العالم بأسره.                            
عماية الظالمين عن الحق مكابرة وعناداً
  (قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ    )[الأنعام:33]، ماذا؟ ( وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ   يَجْحَدُونَ )[الأنعام:33]،  هذه صفتهم، هذه شنشنتهم وعادتهم، الظالمون   يكذبون، ولكن الظالمين يكذبون  بآيات الله، ومنها أنت يا رسول الله، أنت   آية من آيات الله، يكذبون بآيات  الله المقررة للتوحيد والداعية إليه،   الآيات المبطلة للشرك والمحاربة له،  ظلمهم يحملهم على التكذيب، وهذه أيضاً   سنة بشرية، فالظالم الذي يعيش على  غير صراط الله المستقيم لا بد أن يجحد   وينكر ويكذب، ديدنه: لا أعترف، لا  أقول بهذا، هذا باطل، هذا كذا، دفاعاً   عما يحميه ويذود عنه، هل تتبدل هذه  السنة؟ لا تتبدل.إذا   أصبح المرء ظالماً يضع الأمور في غير موضعها، وظلم  نفسه وظلم غيره؛ فهذا   الذي يدافع عن الباطل ويكذب بكل آية، لو شاهد  الملائكة تنزل لقال: ما   شاهدنا. كما قال تعالى في سورة الحجر: ( وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ   بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ )[الحجر:14]، رحلة إلى   الملكوت الأعلى هذا صاعد وهذا هابط، نزهة يوم كامل، ففي المساء لن   يعترفوا، ( وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا   فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ  *  لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ    )[الحجر:14-15]،  فقط أصاب أبصارنا السكر فهي فاقدة الشعور فظننا أننا   نصعد إلى السماء  ونهبط، أو لقالوا: سحرنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، (   وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا )[الحجر:14]   طول النهار ( فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ )[الحجر:14]، والذي يعرج يهبط، (   لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ   مَسْحُورُونَ )[الحجر:15]،  من أخبر بهذا؟ إنه خالق قلوبهم وغارز غرائزهم   وطبائعهم، وإلى يوم القيامة،  هذا شأن المنكرين للحق المحاربين له ولأهله،   لا ينفعهم آي ولا ينفعهم  معجزة، ما يريدون أن يتبعوا.
(قَدْ   نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا   يُكَذِّبُونَكَ )[الأنعام:33]،  هذا يسليك، ما اتهموك بالكذب أبداً، بل   يعرفون أنك صادق أمين، ما جربوا  الكذب على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   أربعين سنة قبل النبوة، ويعترفون بهذا  ويقررونه حتى أبو جهل ، ولكن العلة   أن الظالمين يجحدون بآيات الله؛ لأنها تتنافى مع ظلمهم وما هم عليه.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ...)
  الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ  كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا  حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا    )[الأنعام:34]،  هذه هي التعزية والتسلية وحمل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   على أن يثبت  ويصبر؛ لأنه يعاني شدائد وآلاماً ما عرفناها، وأنت طول عمرك   لو يكذبك أحد  يوماً من الأيام ويتهمك تكرب وتحزن.(وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ  رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الأنعام:34]، كذب نوح، كذب هود، كذب صالح، كذب  شعيب، كذب موسى، كذب هارون، كذب إبراهيم، رسل كذبوا من قبلك، ( فَصَبَرُوا  عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا    )[الأنعام:34]،  فاصبر أنت يا رسولنا كما صبر إخوانك الذين سبقوك من   الرسل، اصبر على دعوة  الله لا تتركها أو تتنكر لها، أو تصبح تدعو يوماً   وتغيب آخر تطلب إجازة  وراحة، بل صبر متواصل.                       
ذكر خبر نبي الله يونس عليه السلام
وقد   أعلمنا الله عن نبيه ذي النون، وقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا   تفضلوني على يونس بن متى )  من باب إكرام الرسول له، فيونس عليه السلام ما   أطاق وما اصطبر فترك القوم  وهرب، وشاء الله أن يحدث له حادث في البحر، ثم   يعود فيجدهم كلهم مؤمنين،  ولا يوجد على سطح الأرض أمة آمنت كلها إلا قوم   يونس، والقصة كما هي في  سورة: ( وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا    )[الصافات:1]،  حين تألم وضاق وما أطاق، هذا يسب وهذا يكذب وهذا يشتم،   يستجيب واحد وينكر  مائة، فهرب إلى ساحل البحر -البحر الأحمر هذا أو   الأسود- ووجد سفينة مبحرة  أوشكت أن تبحر فركب، لما ركب السفينة صاح ربانها   وقال: الحمولة ثقيلة ولا  بد من غرق السفينة أو تسقطون واحد منها تخففون   حملها. من يتطوع.. من يتبرع  لإنقاذ الركاب؟ ما وجدوا أحداً، فاضطروا إلى   الاستهام -أي: الاقتراع-  فاستعملوا القرعة، فمن خرجت القرعة عليه كان هو   الذي يلقى في البحر وتسلم  السفينة بركابها، فاقترعوا فجاءت على يونس: ( فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ   *  فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ   *  فَلَوْلا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ   *  لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ    )[الصافات:141-144]  إلى يوم القيامة، ولكن كان في ظلمات البحر وبطن  الحوت  يسبح: لا إله إلا  أنت سبحانك إنك كنت من الظالمين، كما قال تعالى: (    وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ    عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ    سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   *  فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  )[الأنبياء:87-88].وورد    أن من أصابه غم أو هم أو كرب ففزع إلى الله بهذا الذكر فرج الله ما به،    لكن يصبر، ما هي ساعة أو ليلة، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من  الظالمين،   فلما استجاب الله له ولفظه الحوت على ساحل البحر أنبت الله  عليه شجرة   اليقطين الدباء؛ لأن ورقها ناعم من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى لا يقع  الذباب عليها،   وهو قد نضج لحمه من الحرارة في بطن الحوت، فبقي حتى تماثل  للشفاء وهو تحت   تلك الشجرة، ومن أين يشرب ويأكل؟ سخر الله له وعلاً من  الوعول تأتي من   الجبل فتقرب منه وتدنو منه فيرتضع ثديها بفمه حتى تماثل  للشفاء وعاد وإذا   بأهل القرية كلهم مؤمنين، أسلم أهل القرية كلهم.
والشاهد عندنا ماذا؟ ( وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا    )[الأنعام:34]،  السخرية التي تلقاها نوح ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً، ما   سخرت أمة برسولها  كما سخرت أمة نوح بنوح، ومن أراد أن يرى فرعون يسخر من   موسى فليقرأ القرآن.     
أهمية الصبر في حياة الأنبياء والدعاة
  الشاهد عندنا أن الله تعالى يوجه رسوله أن: اصبر  كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل، فقد كذبوا وأوذوا ( حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ  نَصْرُنَا  )[الأنعام:34]، إذاً: فاصبر أنت فلا بد أن يأتي نصرنا، وهكذا  دعاة الخير والحق إذا صبروا لا بد أن ينتصروا.
أخشى    أن يفهم هؤلاء المكفرون للمسلمين والمدعون للجهاد أنهم الذين سينتصرون،    والله لا ينتصرون، ما هم بأولياء الله، ما هم بدعاة إلى الله، بل دعاة    الفتنة والضلال. 
فقول ربنا جل ذكره وهو يخاطب مصطفاه وحبيبه: ( وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا    )[الأنعام:34]، ما هو بتكذيب فقط، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي  عند  الكعبة لما سجد جاء عقبة بن أبي معيط  بسلا جزور، والسلا: ما يخرج من  بطن  البهيمة عند الولادة، حيث نتجت ناقة  عند الصفا وبقي سلاها، فجاء  بالسلا  ووضعه بين كتفي رسول الله وهو ساجد، هل  هناك أعظم من هذا الأذى؟  أما في  أحد فقد كسرت رباعيته وشج وجهه ودخل خوذتا  المغفر في وجنتيه. 
والشاهد عندنا: ( وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا  )[الأنعام:34]، اسمع! ( وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ    )[الأنعام:34]، كلمات الله التي فيها الوعد والوعيد هل تتبدل؟ إذا وعد   بالنصر تحقق النصر، وإذا أوعد بالعذاب نزل العذاب.                            
النصر نتيجة المسلك الصحيح في الدعوة لا مسلك العنف
    أقول: إن الدعاة الصالحين البررة دعاة الحق الذين يسلكون مسلك رسول   الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان الحق والهدى، لا بالاغتيالات والسب  والشتم   والتكفير، هؤلاء لو صبروا ينصرهم الله، لهذا الوعد الإلهي: (  وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا  وَأُوذُوا  )[الأنعام:34]، إلى متى؟ ( حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا  )[الأنعام:34]، وإن ارتبت أو شككت فالله يقول: ( وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ    )[الأنعام:34]،  إذا قضى الله تعالى أمراً فلن تستطيع دولة ولا أمة ولا   شخص أن يمحوه  ويستبدله بآخر، إذا قدر أمراً ينفذ كما أراد الله، وقد قضى   أن ينصر  أولياءه، ما وجد أولياء لله في صدق وحق يدعون إلى الله وإن أوذوا   وإن كذبوا  إلا نصرهم الله، ولا نشك في نصرة الله لهم، لكن الآن أين  هؤلاء؟  أين هؤلاء  الدعاة؟أما   جماعة التكفير والتفجير فهؤلاء أبرأ إلى الله من أن يكونوا  أولياء الله   أو يكونوا مع الله حتى ينصرهم، ولن ينتصروا، هل فهمتم هذا  التعقيب أم لا؟
هم   يقولون: كذبت رسل قبلنا وأوذوا حتى نصرهم الله ولا  مبدل لكلمات الله،   وسينصرنا الله، ونقول: الذي يقول هذا القول هو الذي  يدعو إلى الله بدعوة   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالرسول في مكة مكث  ثلاث عشرة سنة، فهل أمر   صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يغتال واحداً من المشركين؟
لقد   أوذي وأوذي أصحابه، وكان يمر بهم وهم يعذبون ويقول: ( صبراً آل ياسر فإن   موعدكم الجنة )، فلِمَ لم يوعز إلى حمزة البطل أو عمر أن: اغتل أبا جهل   وأرحنا منه؟ فأين الاغتيالات؟
ولما    جاء إلى المدينة ماذا فعل؟ صالح اليهود من بني قينقاع وبني النضير وبني    قريظة، وكتب عقداً عجباً لو تقرءون وتعرفون ما فيه، لكن لما نقضت كل  قبيلة   عقدها استحلت العقاب والعذاب، فأول من نقض بنو قينقاع فأجلاهم، وما  قتلهم   ولا صلبهم ولا سلب أموالهم، أجلاهم وأبعدهم عن المدينة، فالتحقوا  بديار   الكفر.
وبنو   النضير كذلك هموا بقتله وتآمروا عليه وأرادوا أن يقتلوه،  وحاصروهم   وانقادوا واستسلموا وأخذوا أموالهم وما يملكون والتحقوا بالشام.
وبنو    قريظة لما انضموا إلى المحاربين قتلهم، لكن ما قتل أطفالهم ولا قتل    نساءهم، وإنما قتل مقاتلتهم من رجالهم، فهذا دين الله يشوهونه ويدوسونه    بنعالهم ويقولون: هذا دين الله.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولقد جاءك من نبأ المرسلين)
(وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ وَلَقَدْ  جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ    )[الأنعام:34]،  ولقد جاءك -يا رسولنا- من نبأ المرسلين السابقين، قص  عليه  قصة موسى  وهارون، فموسى دعا إلى الله أربعين عاماً، ونوح دعا  تسعمائة  وخمسين عاماً،  وإبراهيم دعا ثمانين أو ومائة وعشرين سنة، وهكذا  جاء من  نبئهم، وكذلك يوسف  عليه السلام، كل الأنبياء صبروا، فحين تجيئك  أنباؤهم  تحملك على الصبر  والثبات كما صبروا وثبتوا. (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ  مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  )[الأنعام:34]، جاءه بأي واسطة .. بأي طريق؟  بطريق القرآن والوحي الإلهي، مفرقاً في سور القرآن هنا وهناك.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن كان كبر عليك إعراضهم فإن استطعت أن تبتغي نفقاً في الأرض أو سلماً  في السماء فتأتيهم بآية ...)
  وقوله تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ  عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ    )[الأنعام:35]،  هل هذا فيه عتاب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ لا. بل فيه   حمل له على زيادة  الصبر والثبات، وإن كان كبر عليك إعراض قومك وما  استطعته  وما أطقته،  إعراضهم عن دينك وعما جئت به، يسمعون كلمة لا إله إلا  الله  فيلوون رءوسهم  ويلتفتون إلى غيرك، إذا كبر عليك هذا الإعراض وما  أطقته  لضعفك لبشريتك؛  فماذا تصنع؟(فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَبْتَغِيَ  نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:35]، أي: سرباً تحت الأرض وتغوص فيه وتبحث  عن آية من الآيات، ( أَوْ سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ    )[الأنعام:35]،  درجة بعد أخرى؛ حتى تصل إلى الملكوت الأعلى وتأتيهم بآية   فافعل، لكن ما هو  من شأنك وما ذلك في قدرتك ولا تستطيع، إذاً: ما عليك  إلا  الصبر. أرأيتم  هذه المواجهة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ هذه لو  قيلت  لواحد منا لذاب؛  لأنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعاني في مكة ما  يعاني.
وإن   استطعت أن  تبتغي تطلب لك نفقاً في الأرض سرباً من الأسراب فتأتي بآية،  أو  تتخذ سلماً  إلى السماء فتأتيهم بآية فافعل، ولكن ما هو شأنك هذا ولا   تستطيعه ولا تقدر  عليه، فلم يبق -إذاً- إلا التحمل والصبر على الأذى، لكن   وعد الله آت ونصرته  حقيقية، فقد مكث ثلاث عشرة سنة، أضف إليها سنة في   المدينة، وفي السنة  الخامسة عشرة هزمهم في بدر، قتل فيها سبعون طاغوتاً من   طواغيت المشركين  وعلى رأسهم أبو جهل .
هكذا يقول تعالى له: ( وَإِنْ كَانَ   )[الأنعام:35]من باب الفرض ( كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ   )[الأنعام:35]، وما أطقته، وما المراد من إعراضهم؟ 
إعطاؤه    عرضهم، أي: لا يسمعون كلامه، ولا ينظرون إليه، إما أن يدخلوا أصابعهم في    آذانهم، إما أن يستغشوا ثيابهم، إما أن يقولوا: اتركوه فإنه يقول  الباطل،   فهل هذا يؤلم أم لا يؤلم، أنا مقبل عليكم، أدعوكم إلى ربكم، إلى  سعادتكم   وأنتم إما تضحكون وإما تقولون: دعوه يصيح، سبحان الله! هذا يتكرر  مع   البشرية إلى يوم القيامة، والله لا يوجد داع بحق إلا وسيلحقه هذا  الأذى،   وما عليه إلا أن يصبر فينصره الله، فالعاقبة له، وإلى الآن ما  ظهرت جماعة   تدعو وتصبر، ما رأينا.
(وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ فَإِنِ  اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَبْتَغِيَ نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:35]، النفق:  هو السرب في الأرض، والجمع: أنفاق.
(أَوْ سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ  )[الأنعام:35]، قالوا: السلم مأخوذ من السلامة؛ لأن الهابط لا يسلم، لكن الصاعد يسلم.
(فَتَأْتِيَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ    )[الأنعام:35]،  ما المراد من الآية؟ ما هي آية قرآنية، الآية هنا هي   المعجزة، كأن ينزل  ملك الموت ويميت عشرة أو عشرين منهم، أو ينشق القمر، أو   يخرج ميت من  المقبرة، أو ينزل الذهب من السماء وهم يشاهدون، فالآية: هي   الخارقة للعادة  التي ما جرت العادة بها، وهي المعجزة؛ من أجل أن يؤمنوا،   وقد أعلمه الله  أنهم لا يؤمنون ولو رأوا كل آية؛ لأن الله كتب عذابهم في   جهنم.                        
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى)
(وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى    )[الأنعام:35]،  فلهذا لا يكلفك الله ولا تكلف نفسك بما هو غير مطاق ولا   مستطاع، لا تبحث  في الأرض ولا في السماء، فوض الأمر إلى الله، فالله لو   شاء هدايتهم لهداهم،  ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى    )[الأنعام:35]،  وقد فعل؛ فما هي إلا ثلاث عشرة سنة وأضف إليها ثماني  وإذا  مكة كلها أنوار  لله، ليس هناك من يقول: يا عزى ولا يا لات، كلهم  يعبدون  الله عز وجل، وقبل  أن يقبض والجزيرة كلها على: لا إله إلا الله،  فهل جاء  النصر أم لا؟ ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى    )[الأنعام:35]،  وهم الآن مجتمعون على الباطل، والهدى متفرقون عنه  معرضون،  لكن لو أراد  الله لصرف قلوبهم عن الباطل إلى الحق، ولأصبح كل من  يسمع لا  إله إلا الله  يجيب، لو شاء تعالى ذلك، لكن لم لا يشاء؟ لقد عرفنا  أن الله  حكيم، أوجد  عالم الشقاء وعالم السعادة، النار والجنة، الجنة  فوقنا والنار  تحتنا، أوجد  هذين العالمين وأوجد لكل إنسي وجني منزلاً فيه،  منزل في الجنة  وآخر في  النار، هذا ملكه وتدبيره، فهل إذا قمت تبني في  دارك يقال لك:  لماذا؟ أو  تغرس فيه غرس يقال: لا تفعل هذا؟ فهكذا   أراد الله هذا، فأعد الجنة  والنار، ثم وضع القانون الذي يدخل الجنة  والذي  يدخل النار، هذا القانون أن  يبعث الرسول في أمة من الأمم، في جماعة  من  الجماعات، يدعوهم إلى الله،  يحببهم إلى ربهم، يعرفهم به، فإن  استجابوا  وأقبلوا وتابوا وطهروا فمنازلهم  دار السلام، وإن استكبروا  وأعرضوا وأدبروا  وحاربوا فمآلهم دار البوار جهنم،  أليس كذلك؟ 
إذاً:   فلو شاء لهدى الناس أجمعين، لكن إذا هداهم فمن  سيدخل النار؟ ولماذا   أوجدهاسبحانه؟! لا بد من وجود الكافرين، فلو شاء الله  لهداهم أجمعين، لكن   تلك الهداية القسرية القهرية بأن يدخل الإيمان في  قلوبهم لا تنفعهم، لكن   لا بد من هداية يطلبونها، ويجرون وراءها؛ حتى يظفروا  بها ويحصلون عليها.
( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى    )[الأنعام:35]،  ومعنى هذا: خفف من كربك وحزنك وألمك يا رسولنا! وهذه   الآيات ما نزلت إلا  للتخفيف عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذه الآيات   الثلاث ما فيها إلا معنى  التخفيف عن رسول الله؛ لما يعاني من الكرب والحزن   والألم.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (فلا تكونن من الجاهلين)
  وقوله أخيراً: ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْجَاهِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:35]، هذه صفعة على وجوهنا، هل الجهل محمود أم  مذموم؟ والجواب: مذموم، لو كان محموداً لما قال الله لرسوله: ( فَلا  تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   )[الأنعام:35]،  ولقال: كن من الجاهلين، قال: إياك أن تكون من الجاهلين،   وكل كافر جاهل، كل  مشرك جاهل، كل ظالم فاسق فاجر -والله- جاهل، إذ لو علم   لما فسق ولا فجر،  ولما كذب ولما كفر. إذاً:   هذه الآية تذم الجهل، فهيا نبتعد عنه، ووالله  العظيم! للكروب والآلام   والمصائب التي تنزل بالمسلمين اليوم وقبل اليوم منذ  مئات السنين سببها   الجهل، فهل قيل: العالم الفلاني عالم بحر وهو فاجر؟  والعالم الفلاني يقتل   الناس؟ والعالم الفلاني يعذب امرأته؟ والله لأعلمنا  أتقانا، قرر هذا الله   في كتابه: ( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ   )[فاطر:28]، والرسول قال: ( أنا أعلمكم بالله وأتقاكم له )، لكن العلم خلاف  الجهل، فالعلم بم يكون، بصنع البقلاوة والحلاوة؟
يكون    بمعرفة الله معرفة يقينية، وبما يحب الله وبما يكره الله، وبوعده   لأوليائه  ووعيده لأعدائه، هذا العلم هو الذي تتم به سعادة الفرد والجماعة،   أما  الجهل فيقول الله لرسوله عنه: ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ   )[الأنعام:35] الحمقى الذين فقدوا الحلم والبصيرة، الذين فقدوا المعرفة  والطريق إلى الله، لا تكن منهم.     
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
  مرة ثانية أسمعكم الآيات فتأملوا، وقد قلت لكم:  إنها نزلت من أجل ماذا؟ تسلية رسول الله وتعزيته حتى يخف عليه الحمل الذي  هو عليه.(قَدْ   نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا    يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ   *     وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا  كُذِّبُوا   وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ  لِكَلِمَاتِ  اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:33-34]، وقد  يأتيك نصرنا  إذ وعدك الله به، ( وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ  مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ )[الأنعام:34]،  قصص تضمنها  القرآن الكريم فيها  العزاء وفيها الحمل على الصبر، فيها ما  فيها من عجائب  الدعوة، جاءته صورة  القصص بما فيها، الشعراء، النمل، ثم قال  له: (  وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ  عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ )[الأنعام:35] يا رسولنا وما  أطقت وما استطعت،  فماذا تفعل؟ ( فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَبْتَغِيَ  نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:35]  فافعل، وهل يستطيع؟ وحين يحفر في  الأرض ألف كيلو هل يجد ما  يريد؟ أيجد  آية، أخرجها؟ ولو غاص في الأرض  وجاءهم بعجيبة ما صدقوا، ما  كانوا مستعدين  لأن يؤمنوا، أو سلماً في  السماء، فتصعد وتأتي بعجيبة من  السماء ولا يؤمنون؛  لأنهم ظالمون وعارفون  أنك على حق، لكن يريدون البقاء  على حالهم ومركزهم  وديانتهم.
(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  *     وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ    تَبْتَغِيَ نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ    فَتَأْتِيَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ  )[الأنعام:34-35]، فافعل ولكن لا تستطيع، ( وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى )[الأنعام:35]. 

إذاً:    فلا تكرب ولا تحزن، وادع فقط، وبَيِّن، استجاب من استجاب فما أنت  بمسئول،   وهذه هي دعوة الله إلى اليوم، فإذا رأيت شخصاً على وسطه برنيطة  فقل له:  يا  عبد الله! ما ينبغي هذا. فإن نزعها حمدت الله، وإن قال: ماذا  فيها؟  فاسكت،  وكذلك تقول: يا أمة الله! غطي وجهك، لا ترفعي صوتك، فإن  سكنت ورضيت  فالحمد  لله، وإن قالت: ماذا في ذلك؟ فاسكت؛ لأن القلوب بيد  الله عز وجل،  واذكر  قوله تعالى: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ  عَلَى الْهُدَى  )[الأنعام:35]، إذاً: ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْجَاهِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:35].
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  هداية هذه الآيات نسمعكموها، أربع هدايات تأملوا  فيها: [ أولاً: ثبوت بشرية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ]، فالرسول بشر، فكيف  ثبتت بشريته؟ لأنه يكرب ويحزن، فهذا بشر أم ملك؟ ( قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ  لَيَحْزُنُكَ  )[الأنعام:33]، يقع في الحزن.
[ أولاً: ثبوت بشرية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذا هو يحزن لفوت محبوب كما يحزن البشر لذلك ]، كما يحزن الناس لذلك.
[ ثانياً: تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحمله على الصبر حتى يأتيه موعود ربه بالنصر ]، وصبر ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة وجاء النصر.
[   ثالثاً: بيان سنة الله في الأمم السابقة ]، فالتكذيب والعناد والوقوف في   وجه الدعوة هذا شأن الأمم السابقة، ( وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ   قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ   نَصْرُنَا )[الأنعام:34].
[   رابعاً: إرشاد الرب تعالى رسوله إلى خير المقامات وأكمل الحالات بإبعاده   عن ساحة الجاهلين ]، ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ )[الأنعام:35]،    وعلى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ألا يكون مع الجاهلين في فسقهم وظلمهم وفجورهم  وخطئهم   وباطلهم، وبهذا يجب أن نجتمع على كتاب الله وهدي رسوله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم  في بيوتنا وبيوت ربنا؛ حتى نخرج من هذه المحنة فتنة الجهل  والعياذ  بالله  تعالى.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (11)  
الحلقة (372)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (3)**

          يرسل الله عز وجل الرسل وينزل معهم الكتب لتبليغ شرعه سبحانه  للناس، لكن  سنة الله التي لا تتبدل أنه لا يقبل هذه الدعوة كل أحد، ولا  يذعن لها كل  المدعوين، فمن كان قلبه حياً قبلها وانتفع بها، أما من كان  أصم لا يسمع  وأبكم لا ينطق فإنما يعيش في ظلمات الكفر وحاله كحال الميت  الذي لا ينتفع  بدعوة ولا ذكرى، وهؤلاء وأولئك داخلون تحت مشيئة الله، فمن  أراد له الله  الهداية اهتدى، ومن أراد له الضلالة هلك في مهاوي الردى.         

تفسير قوله تعالى: (إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون والموتى يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء  أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله  عليه ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة الميمونة، وها نحن نستمع إلى تجويد الآيات الثلاث التي ندرسها إن شاء الله.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ   *    وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ  قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا   يَعْلَمُونَ   *    وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ   إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ   ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ   *    وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ مَنْ   يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ   مُسْتَقِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:36-39].                       
الاستجابة للحق لا يكون إلا ممن يسمعون
  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ   )[الأنعام:36]،  إي والله، إنما يستجيب لدعوة الحق ويقبلها ويأخذ بها  الذين يسمعون، أما  الذين لا يسمعون فأولئك الذين يدخلون أصابعهم في آذانهم  حتى لا يسمعوا،  أولئك الذين يستغشون ثيابهم حتى لا يسمعوا، أولئك الذين  إذا سمعوا صوت الحق  أو كلمته أدبروا وأعرضوا، ما يريدون أن يسمعوا، فهؤلاء  لا يستجيبون، فلا  تأسف يا رسولنا ولا تكرب ولا تحزن عليهم.(إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ   )[الأنعام:36]،  والسماع بواسطة هذه الحاسة أو الآلة: الأذنين، ولو شاء  الله ما سمع أحد،  ولكن وهبنا الله هذه الآلة التي نسمع بها، فإذا أراد  المرء أن يسمع سمع،  ولكن إذا أبى أن يسمع كره كلام المتكلم؛ لتعارضه مع  مصالحه وفوائده، فهذا  لا يستجيب أبداً، فادع أنت بأعلى صوتك: أيها الناس!  توبوا إلى الله إلى  ربكم. فالذين يسمعون النداء لأنهم متهيئون وليس هناك  موانع ولا حجب تحجبهم  سيستجيبون لك، والذين لا يسمعون لإعراضهم وكبرهم  وعدم رغبتهم في الدعوة  الإسلامية، هؤلاء لا يستجيبون، فلا تتألم ولا تحزن  ولا تكرب.
فحصر   الله تعالى استجابة دعوة الداعي فيمن يسمعونه، أما الذين فقدوا حاسة  السمع  بمكرهم وكفرهم وخداعهم وباطلهم؛ فهؤلاء لا يستجيبون ولو ظللت يومك  كاملاً  تقول: أيها الناس! أنقذوا أنفسكم، زكوا أرواحكم، هذبوا عقولكم، لا   يستجيبون.                          
تشبيه حال المعرضين عن سماع الحق بالموتى
  فبهذا خفف الله تعالى عن رسوله ألم النفس الذي يلحقه من إعراض المتكبرين واستكبار المشركين: ( إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ   )[الأنعام:36]،  فالذين لا يسمعون في الحقيقة هم الموتى، ضع ميتاً بين  يديك وناده: يا فلان  ثلاثاً أو سبع مرات فإنه لا يستجيب؛ لأنه ميت.والذين  أعرضوا عن الحق  وتعمدوا الإعراض؛ لأنه تنافى مع ما هم عليه من الباطل  والشر شأنهم شأن  الموتى، فهم موتى وسوف يبعثهم الله ويحاسبهم ويجازيهم. 
(وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ   )[الأنعام:36]،  أي: يرجعهم الملائكة ويقودونهم إلى ساحة فصل القضاء،  فالجملة -كما بينت  لكم- فيها تخفيف عن رسول الله، وعن كل مؤمن يدعو إلى  الله ويعارض، ولا يسمع  له ولا يستجاب لدعوته، فليذكر هذا ليخف ألمه عن  نفسه، إذ الذين يستجيبون  هم أهل السمع المتهيئون لأن يسمعوا الحق والخير  ويقبلوه، والموتى لا  يستجيبون، ومصيرهم أن يحشرهم الله إليه ثم يجمعوا إلى  ساحة فصل القضاء  ليلقوا جزاءهم، فاتركهم لذلك.
وقوله تعالى: ( وَالْمَوْتَى   )[الأنعام:36]  فيه لطيفة: هي أن الذي لا يسمع الحق ويعرض عنه كالميت؛ لأن  الميت -والله-  لا يسمع أبداً، أما الحي فالمفروض أنه يسمع، فإذا كان لا  يسمع وأنت تصرخ في  وجهه وتدعوه إلى الحق والخير والفضيلة وهو مكب على  الباطل والرذيلة فإنه  ميت. 
(وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:36]  من قبورهم، ثم يساقون ويجمعون في ساحة فصل القضاء ليجزيهم  الله عز وجل على  كفرهم وشركهم وعنادهم، هكذا يسلي الله تعالى رسوله، ويبين  للمؤمنين هذه  الحقيقة، فالذي لا يسمع نداء الحق والخير اعتبره من  الأموات؛ إذ لو كان  حياً لكان يسمع، واتركه إلى الله فسوف يحشره الله عز  وجل في ساحة فصل  القضاء ويرجع إليه ويجزيه بما هو أهل له، هذا معنى قوله  تعالى: ( إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  )[الأنعام:36].   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  )[الأنعام:37]، من القائل هنا؟ المشركون، أبو جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط والأخنس بن شريق ، أولئك الطغاة العتاة، ( وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   )[الأنعام:37]،  وبذلك نؤمن ونتبعه ونمشي وراءه، أما إذا لم يعط الآية وما  شاهدناها فلا  نؤمن، والمراد من الآية كأن يحيي لهم ميتاً، أو أن يروا  الملائكة ينزلون  وهم يشاهدونهم، أو يأتيهم بخارقة من خوارق العادات التي  تعجز الناس عادة،  وبذلك يقولون: نؤمن، والله يعلم أنهم لا يؤمنون.(وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ )[الأنعام:37]، بمعنى: هلا أنزل عليه آية من ربه، كما كانت تنزل على أنبياء ورسل من قبله. ‏                       
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل إن الله قادر على أن ينزل آية ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون)
  فعلم الله تعالى رسوله الجواب كيف يرد عليهم، فقال لهم: ( قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً  )[الأنعام:37]، ما هو بعاجز أبداً، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً   )[الأنعام:37]،  ولو كانت كوكباً من السماء ينزل إلى الأرض، أو الملائكة  يشاهدونهم، أو  ينادي أهل القبور فيأتون أحياء يمشون، وقد طالبوا بانشقاق  القمر فانشق  القمر.(وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:37]، وهذا هو السر والحكمة في عدم استجابة الله لهم، ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:37]،  لو كانوا يعلمون لعلموا أولاً: أنهم إذا نزلت الآية ولم  يؤمنوا يهلكون  ويدمرون كما هي سنة الله، فلو كانوا يعلمون الحكمة في عدم  إنزال الآية ما  طالبوا بها، ولكن جهلهم هو الذي حملهم على أن يطالبوا بهذه  المطالب.
ثانياً:   لو كانوا يعلمون الحكمة والسر في عدم إنزال الآية لعلموا أن الله عز وجل   يبعث رسوله وينزل عليه كتابه ويأمره بالبيان والبلاغة والدعوة إليه، فمن   استجاب فزكى نفسه وطيبها وطهرها بالإيمان والعمل الصالح فاز بولاية الله   وكرامته، وأسكنه الله فسيح جناته، ومن استكبر وآثر الدنيا والشهوة وأعرض   اسودت نفسه وخبثت روحه وكان من أهل الجحيم والعياذ بالله. 
لكن هم لا يعلمون هذا، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:37]، كلهم لا يعلمون، ولكن من باب الاحتراز قال: (أكثرهم)، فقد يكون بينهم من يعلم شيئاً من هذا.   
عظيم جهل المشركين في طلب الآيات الكونية وإعراضهم عن الآيات القرآنية
(وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   )[الأنعام:37]،  هم يؤمنون بالله رب محمد والعالمين ورب البيت العتيق،  وهذه المطالبة كانت  ليصروا على كفرهم وشركهم وعنادهم، وحتى يصرفوا الجهلاء  والعوام والأتباع عن  اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ هذا الكلام يقوله  بعضهم لبعض؛ حتى لا  يؤمن أحدهم ولا يستجيب، فقالوا: (  لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   )[الأنعام:37]،  لو كان كما يدعي أنه رسول الله وأنه لا إله إلا الله؛  فهلا أنزل عليه آية  تدل على ما يقول؟ وسبحان الله! إن الآيات القرآنية  النازلة أعظم من الآيات  المطلوبة؛ لأن الآية المطلوبة أن تنشق السماء أو  ينزل مطر أو ينطق ميت ثم  تنتهي بعد ساعة، لكن آيات القرآن خالدة، كيف يكون  لأمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب أن  يتكلم بهذا الكلام، ويتلقى هذه العلوم  والمعارف؟ إنها ليست من عنده، بل من  الله.فكيف لا يكون نبياً ورسولاً؟ كيف  يطلب الحجة على أنه رسول الله وهو يتكلم بكلام والله يأمره ويقول: (قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) [الأنعام:109]، ولكن من كتب الله شقوتهم وضلالهم لا يستجيبون، بل يعاندون ويكابرون حتى يموتوا على كفرهم وعنادهم وشركهم.
(وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ  )[الأنعام:37] يا رسولنا، قل لهم: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً   )[الأنعام:37]،  ما هو بعاجز أبداً، الذي رفع السموات فوق بعضها، الذي  أوجدهم وأطعمهم  وسقاهم وجعل لهم أسماعاً وأبصاراً وقلوباً هل هو عاجز عن  أن ينزل آية؟  وآياته في الكون كله ظاهرة، ليرفعوا رءوسهم إلى السماء  فيشاهدوا الشمس  والقمر والكواكب، ولكنه الجهل: ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:37]،  فأكثر المعاندين والمجادلين والمخاصمين والمحافظين على  الباطل وعلى الفساد  والشر أكثرهم -والله- لا يعلمون العلم الحقيقي، العلم  الذي هو أسرار وحكم  الله عز وجل في خلقه وعباده.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:38]، هذا خبر من أخبار الله تعالى، يقول عز وجل: (  وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:38]، والدابة كل ما دب  دبيباً على الأرض، أسرع في مشيه أو تباطأ، يدخل في هذا الإنسان والحيوانات  التي تمشي على الأرض.(وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ  )[الأنعام:38] في الملكوت الأعلى في السموات، في الكون كله ( بِجَنَاحَيْهِ   )[الأنعام:38]  احتراس؛ لأن العرب يقولون: طار فلان ويطير فلان مبالغة في  سرعته، فأعلمهم  أن الطائر الذي يطير بجناحيه، ويدخل فيه أنواع الطير على  اختلافها، وهي  أنواع وأمم، انظر إلى العصافير وانظر إلى الغربان والبازات،  كل هذه الطائرة  وكل هذه الدابة على الأرض ( أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:38]، والأمم: جمع أمة، والأمة ما يجمعها وقت واحد، أو يجمعها لسان واحد، أو يجمعها إقليم وأرض ومكان واحد، يقال فيه: أمة.

فارفعوا   رءوسكم وانظروا إلى الكون، افتحوا أعينكم وأبصاركم في هذا الخلق العظيم،   ومن ثم تستحون أن تقولوا: لو أنزل الله عليه آية وهذه الآيات كلها بين   أيديكم.
(وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:38] تدب وتمشي من إنسان أو حيوان، ( وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:38] في السماء ( إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:38].                        
من تكون لها الرسالة من أمم الأرض   
   وهنا سؤال: هل يرسل الله تعالى إلى تلك الأمم رسلاً يدعونهم إليه ويعرفونهم به ليعبدوه وحده؟ أما   الإنس فهذا أمر مقطوع به، وهذا رسول الله وهذا كتاب الله، أما الجن فلم   يرسل الله تعالى إليهم رسلاً بمعجزات، ولكن يرسل إليهم من ينذرونهم، وهم   النذر، يفهمون عن عيسى وموسى أو نوح ويبلغون إخوانهم من الجن، ويعلمونهم ما   يعمله الآدميون بواسطة نبيهم أو رسولهم، وهذا دل عليه القرآن الكريم في   آخر سورة الأحقاف: (  وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا  إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ  الْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا  حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ  وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ  مُنْذِرِينَ   *    قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ   مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى   طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   *  يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   *    وَمَنْ لا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الأَرْضِ   وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَولِيَاءُ أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  )[الأحقاف:29-32].
أقول:   يجب أن نعلم أن عالم الإنس يرسل الله تعالى فيهم الرسل، وقد بلغت الرسل   ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، والأنبياء عشرات الآلاف، والجن عالم وأمة من   أمم خلق الله، هؤلاء يأتيهم الحديث والنبأ والخبر والعلم من طريق الرسول   الذي يرسله الله في البشر، إخوانهم ينقلون عنه ويبلغونهم.
وأما الدواب -الطير في السماء، والحيتان في الماء، وباقي الحيوانات على الأرض- فالذي نعلمه يقيناً أنها تسبح الله عز وجل: ( وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ  )[الإسراء:44]، والتسبيح تنزيه الله وتقديسه عن كل النقائص وعن الإشراك به والعياذ بالله، ( وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ  )[الإسراء:44]، فالحيوانات تسبح الله عز وجل.
لكن   كيف وصلها ذلك؟ هل هي غرائز غرزها الله فيها؟ هذا معقول، أن يكون فطرها   على هذا، وإن شاء الله عَلََّم منها من شاء من جنسها وبلغها.                          
   جمع الله الحيوانات يوم القيامة وتصييره لها تراباً بعد القصاص بينها
والذي  يجب القطع به أن هذه الحيوانات أمة من أمم الخلق مثلنا، وسوف  تجمع يوم  القيامة ويقتص منها، ولهذا تحرم أذية الحيوان، لا يحل لمؤمن ولا  مؤمنة أن  يؤذي حيواناً من الحيوانات إلا ما أذن فيه الشارع مما هو ضار مؤذ،  فهذا  يقتل ولكن قتله لا يكون بصورة بشعة كالتمثيل به مثلاً أو قطع بعض  أجزائه،  بل بالقتل، كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا  القتلة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبحة )، وعلمنا أن الله تعالى: ( يقتص من  الشاة القرناء للشاة الجماء ) التي ليس لها قرن، فكل هذه الدواب وهذه  المخلوقات تحشر في ساحة فصل القضاء ويجزي الله تعالى المحسنين ويعاقب  المسيئين.وهل   تدخل الدواب الجنة دار النعيم أو النار دار العذاب؟ الجواب: بعدما يتم  فصل  القضاء ويقتص للضعيف من القوي يقول الله تعالى لتلك الأمم: كوني  تراباً.  فتتحول كلها إلى تراب، لا يبقى أسد ولا ثعلب ولا ذئب ولا طير ولا  أحد،  ودليل ذلك قول الله تعالى من آخر سورة النبأ: ( يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَابًا  )[النبأ:40]، حين يشاهد تحول تلك الحيوانات المخلوقات العظيمة إلى تراب يتمنى لو كان مثلها.
أما الإنس والجن فهم يدخلون الجنة ويدخلون النار بأجسام عرفنا الرسول بها، أجسام خلقها الله لذلك العالم، عالم الخلد والبقاء.
إذاً: ( وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:38] في السماء، ( إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:38]، في ماذا؟ في الأكل والشرب، في المرض في الصحة، في قبول الحق في الإعراض عنه أمثالكم.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء)
ثم قال تعالى: ( مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ   )[الأنعام:38]،  والتفريط: الإهمال والترك وعدم المبالاة بالشيء، ما فرطنا  في الكتاب الذي  هو كتاب المقادير، الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ، الذي هو الإمام  المبين، كتب فيه  الشقاوة والسعادة، وكتب فيه الأشقياء والسعداء، وكتب فيه  عوامل السعادة  وعوامل الشقاء، أسباب الشقاء وأسباب السعادة، كل هذا مكتوب  مدون محصى قبل  أن يخلق الله الإنس والجن، وسوف يتم الجزاء بحسب ذلك  الكتاب اللوح المحفوظ  والإمام المبين.ثم  هنا لطيفة أخرى: قد يراد بالكتاب القرآن العظيم، نعم  ما فرط الله عز وجل  في القرآن من شيء تحتاج إليه العقول أو الأفكار أو  الفهوم أو الأبدان إلا  وبينه تعالى، إما بالتنصيص عليه أو بالإشارة إليه أو  بالقياس عليه، لا  يوجد شيء تفتقر إليه البشرية من أجل تزكية نفوسها أو  إصلاح أعمالها أو  دنياها ولم يشر إليه تعالى في القرآن، وبالتتبع ظهر هذا،  لا توجد عبادة من  شأنها تنقية النفس ولا عمل من شأنه إصلاح البدن إلا وفي  القرآن ما يشير  إليه ويذكره، فلهذا صارت هذه الجملة صالحة لكون المراد  اللوح المحفوظ  الكتاب المبين، وللقرآن العظيم.
ولك  أن تقول: ما فرط  الله في كتابه القرآن من شيء، كل ما تحتاج إليه الأمة  موجود مبيّن يعرفه من  عرفه ويجهله من جهله، وهذا فضل الله تعالى وإنعامه  علينا والحمد لله.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون)
 ثم قال تعالى: ( مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:38]،  ثم إلى خالقهم ومالك أمرهم ومدبر حالهم -وهو الله- يحشرون  كلهم: الإنس،  والجن، والحيوانات على اختلافها وتنوعها، الكل يحشر إلى  الله، من يحشره  ويجمعه؟ الملائكة المكلفون بالحشر والجمع، هم الذين يرجعون  بالناس إلى  ربهم، هذا الحشر، هذا الجمع في ساحة فصل القضاء ليتم القضاء  والحكم العادل  بين تلك الخلائق إنسها وجنها وحيواناتها.ولا  تنسوا أن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم بين هذا في غير حديث، من ذلك: أن  الله يقتص للشاة القرناء من  الشاة الجماء التي لا قرن لها، ثم يقول بعد  ذلك لتلك العوالم من الحيوانات:  كوني تراباً فتكون تراباً.                           

   دلالة حمل الكتاب في الآية الكريمة على القرآن الكريم  
    فلنتأمل قوله تعالى: ( مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:38].وهنا   إذا قلنا: الكتاب هو القرآن فمعناه أنه لم تبق حجة لإنسان يحتج بها على   الله يوم القيامة إذا هو قرأ القرآن وآمن به، ويقول: ربنا ما بينت لنا كذا،   أو ما علمتنا كذا. فكل ما من شأنه تزكية النفس وتطهيرها موجود في القرآن،   وكل ما من شأنه أن يحفظ الجسم الآدمي سليماً والعقل البشري كذلك في  القرآن،  فجميع محاب الله وما يأمر به هو لتزكية النفس والحفاظ على الجسم  والعقل  والبدن، وكل ما حرم الله من السحر، والغش، والخداع، والقتل.. كله  من أجل  الحفاظ على تزكية النفس وتطهيرها، فما فرط الرحمن في القرآن من  شيء.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كذبوا بآياتنا صم وبكم في الظلمات ...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ   )[الأنعام:39]  يعني: بعد هذا البيان كله فالذين كذبوا بالآيات هم الصم  الذين لا يسمعون،  البكم الذين لا ينطقون، العمي الذين لا يبصرون؛ لأنهم  يمشون في الظلام،  والماشي في الظلام هل يهتدي إلى شيء؟ لا يهتدي. آية البقرة قالت: ( صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ  )[البقرة:18]، وهنا قال: ( صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ   )[الأنعام:39]  من باب تلوين العبارة، فالماشي في الظلام لا يشاهد شيئاً،  وقد فقد سمعه  فهو لا يسمع ونطقه فهو لا ينطق، ويضاف إلى ذلك أنه لا يرى  شيئاً، وإلا فكيف  يكفر الإنسان بربه؟ هو يعلم أنه مخلوق، يعلم أن الله عز  وجل هو الذي أوجد  له هذه الأقوات التي يأكل ويشرب، هو الذي أوجد له هذه  الأرض عليها يسكن، هو  الذي رفع السماء فوقه، فكيف يجحده وينكره؟ كيف  يتأتى؟
ولكن  التكذيب  الذي ينشأ أولاً عن الجهل، ثم عن الاغترار والتقليد الأعمى،  واتباع أصحاب  الهوى، فإذا كذب وعرف بين الناس بأنه ينكر هذا الدين أو هذه  الملة أو هذا  الخلق؛ فحينئذ يفقد سمعه، تتكلم معه طول الليل فلا يسمع  صوتك، يفقد لسانه  فلا ينطق بمعروف أبداً، أبكم لا يستطيع أن يقول: يا بني  فلان، أو يا فلان!  الحق كذا وكذا. ثم هو يمشي في الظلام لا يعرف الحق ولا  يهدي إليه غيره؛  وذلك لتكذيبه. 
ماذا قال تعالى؟ قال: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا   )[الأنعام:39]  القرآنية التنزيلية، وآيات الله الكونية العلوية والسفلية؛  إذ كل كائن آية  على وجود الله، البعوضة دلالة على وجود خالقها، السمكة في  بطن البحر وعمقه  من خلقها؟ من أوجدها؟ من غذاها؟ لا بد أن تقول: الله،  فالمحنة كما كانت  أولاً في الجهل هي الآن في التكذيب، المكذب من هو؟ الذي  يعرف الحق وينكره،  هذا التكذيب، يعرف ما تقوله أنه حق، ويقول: هذا كذاب  فلا تسمعوا له. فهذا  المكذب هو بمثابة الأصم الذي لا يسمع كلمة، والأبكم  الذي لا يقوى على النطق  بحرف واحد، والأعمى الذي لا يبصر أو الماشي في  الظلام الذي لا يشاهد  شيئاً. ‏    
عاقبة الجهل والتكذيب بالحق
   معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! عرفتم الجهل والتكذيب، البلاء والشقاء  كله  من هاتين الفتنتين: الجهل: وهو عدم معرفة الأسرار والحقائق والأحكام،  هذا  من شأنه أن يجعل العبد يتكبر ويعرض ولا يسمع، ولكن التكذيب أعظم من  ذلك،  إذا كذّب الإنسان بالشيء فإنه لا يستجيب، ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ  )[الأنعام:39] ظلمات الحياة، بمعنى إنهم عميان لا يبصرون.ومرة   ثانية: لماذا يكذب الإنسان؟ أنا أخبركم أننا في المسجد النبوي، فهل هناك   من يقول: لا؟ فالذي يكذب يقول: أنت تكذب، ما أنت في المسجد النبوي!  لفائدة،  لمصلحة، لغرض يتعلق به، هذا المكذب -والعياذ بالله تعالى- يفقد  سمعه وبصره  ولسانه، لا ينطق بالحق أبداً؛ لأنه كذب فكيف يعترف به؟ يفقد  بصره فما يرى  شيئاً كأنه في الظلام، ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ  )[الأنعام:39]، فالتكذيب: هو إنكار الحق الثابت من أجل صرف الناس عنه، أو تحقيق فائدة ومصلحة للمكذّب. 

فهذا   الذي يصاب بهذا الداء -داء التكذيب- مثله مثل الأصم الأعمى الأبكم، لا   يقول كلمة الخير أبداً، ما يعرف أن ينطق بها، فاقد حاسة النطق، لا يبصر ولو   عرض عليه الكون كله، لا يشاهد والعياذ بالله تعالى، هكذا يقول تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ  ).                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (من يشأ الله يضلله ومن يشأ يجعله على صراط مستقيم)
  وأخيراً يقول تعالى: ( مَنْ يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ   )[الأنعام:39]  رد الأمر إليه عز وجل، من يشأ الله إضلاله أضله، بيده  الهداية وبيده  الإضلال، ثق في هذا واطمئن، من يشأ الله أن يضله أضله،  فيصبح لا يسمع ولا  يبصر ولا يرى، في متاهات لا يسمع كلمة الحق ولا ينطق  بها، ولا يبصر آية من  آيات الله الدالة عليه؛ لأن الله أراد إضلاله: ( مَنْ يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:39].معاشر   المستمعين! أريد أن أقول: الهداية والإضلال بيد الله، فهو الخالق المدبر   للكون والحياة، من شاء إضلاله أضله، ومن شاء هدايته هداه إلى الصراط  الموصل  إلى سعادته ونجاته.
وهنا  ما الذي ينبغي أن ننتقل إليه بعدما علمنا  أنه لا يملك الهداية والإضلال  إلا هو؟ والله العظيم إنه لهو الذي بيده  الهداية وبيده الإضلال، كما بيده  أن الموت وبيده الحياة على حد سواء.
ثانياً:   إذا آمنا بهذا واطمأنت إليه نفوسنا يجب أن نطلب الهداية منه ونستعيذ به  من  الضلال، نطرح بين يديه في كل صلاة وفي كل سجود، نسأله هدايتنا ونستعيذ  به  من إضلالنا؛ لأنه يملك الإضلال ويملك الهداية، هذه الثانية، وهي بعد   اعترافنا بأن الهداية والإضلال بيد الله، يجب أن نعرف أن للهداية أسبابها   وللإضلال أسبابه.
ويجب  أن نطلب الهداية من الذي يملكها، وأن نستعيذ  به من الإضلال الذي يملكه،  ومعنى هذا: أنه لا بد من الافتقار اللازم للعبد،  فلا تستغن أبداً عن الله.
الهداية  لها أسباب، فما أسبابها؟ أن تصغي،  أن تسمع، أن تستخدم حواسك وتنظر، أن  تجرب فتظهر لك النتيجة فتحصل على  هدايته، تسأل فقط: أنا أريد مكة فدلوني  على الطريق، فيقال لك: خذ كذا وكذا  ولا تلتفت إلى كذا وكذا؛ لأنك راغب في  الهداية.
والذي  يطلب الضلال  ويعرض عن الهداية يسلك سبل الضلال: الكذب، والجهل، والعناد..  هذه كلها  عوامل إضلاله، فلا تفهم أن الله عز وجل يضل مهتدياً أبداً، أو  طالب هداية  يحرمه لأنه قادر على إضلاله! ما قرع باب الله أحد يريد الهداية  إلا هداه،  ما طلب إنسان الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم إلا هداه الله إلى  ذلك، ومن أعرض  واستكبر وعاند وأعرض ضل بسبب إعراضه واستكباره وعناده  وتكذيبه.
هكذا يقول تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ  ) كيف يهتدون؟ ( مَنْ يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:39].   
  تسلية الرسل والدعاة إلى الله تعالى في حزنهم لإعراض المدعوين عن الحق
  أخيراً: هذه تعزي المؤمنين والدعاة وعلى رأسهم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم حتى لا يكربوا ويحزنوا؛ لعلمهم أن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من  يشاء،  من كتب الله ضلاله فلن يهديه، ومن كتب هدايته فلن يضله، ولكن لا بد  من أن  تقرع باب الله وتسأله الهداية، ولا بد أن تستعيذ به من الضلال.هذا والله تعالى أسأل أن ينفعنا دائماً وإياكم بما ندرس من كتاب الله ونسمع.

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (12)  
الحلقة (373)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (4)**

          كان العرب في الجاهلية يؤمنون بالله عز وجل رباً، ويلجئون إليه في   الشدائد والملمات، أما حين يكونون في حال من اليسر والأمن انشغلوا بعبادة   الأصنام والأوثان، وقد عاب الله عز وجل عليهم هذا الفعل، مخبراً إياهم  أنه  إنما يبتلي عباده ليتضرعوا إليه، ويتذللوا وينكسروا بين يديه، فمن تاب  وآب  قبله الله، ومن استبد به شيطانه، واستمر في طريق الغواية أملى له  الله  سبحانه وفتح عليه من خير الدنيا، حتى إذا فرح بها واطمأن إليها أخذه  الله  بغتة، ومن أخذه الله لم يفلته.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله تدعون إن كنتم صادقين)
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 

أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله، رجاء  أن  نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم  إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية التي تعالج أصول  العقيدة: التوحيد، النبوة  المحمدية، البعث الآخر والجزاء على الكسب في  الدنيا، إما بالجنة دار  النعيم، وإما بالنار دار البوار والعذاب الأليم.
وها نحن مع هذه الآيات فليتفضل الابن بتلاوتها ونحن مصغون مستمعون، نسأل الله أن ترق قلوبنا ونحصل على أجر ومثوبة.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ   السَّاعَةُ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ وَتَنسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ   *  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ   *    فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *    فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ  كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً   فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ   *  فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:40-45].

معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ   السَّاعَةُ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   )[الأنعام:40]  من الآمر؟ الله جل جلاله، فالقائل الله عز وجل، والمأمور  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، الله يأمره أن يقول حتى يقرر مبدأ لا إله  إلا الله: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:40] أيها العادلون بربكم أصناماً وأحجاراً وتماثيل، أخبروني ) إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ )[الأنعام:40] بالقحط والجدب، بالأوبئة والأمراض، بالصواعق وألوان العذاب ( أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ  )[الأنعام:40] ساعة الموت، حشرجت النفس وغرغرت، ساعة القيامة ونهاية الحياة، في هذه الحالة ( أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  )[الأنعام:40]؟ والله لا تدعون إلا الله.
وهذه   حال العرب المشركين، قد يختلفون مع بعض الأمم، فالعرب والمشركون سكان هذه   الجزيرة كانوا يؤمنون بالله رباً لا رب غيره، وكانوا يلجئون إليه ويدعونه   عند الشدائد، ولكن إذا كانوا في حال يسر وخير ينشغلون بالتماثيل  والأصنام.
فها هو تعالى يقول لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:40] أي: أخبروني ( إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:40] والعذاب ألوان وأنواع كما بينا: مرض عام، فقر، قحط، حرب، ( أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ  )[الأنعام:40] الساعة هي ساعة القيامة أو ساعة الموت أيضاً، ( أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ  )[الأنعام:40] وتستغيثون، وتبكون، وترفعون أيديكم (إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  )[الأنعام:40]؟ الجواب: لا يدعون مع الله يومها غير الله.                        
ذكر خبر إسلام عكرمة بن أبي جهل لاستغاثة راكبي السفينة بالله خشية الغرق
    ولنذكر تلك اللطيفة التي رويت عن عكرمة بن أبي جهل ، ورضي الله عن عكرمة  ولعن أبا جهل ، لما فتح الله على رسولنا مكة ودخلها بجيشه الغازي الفاتح  فر غلاة الظلمة، ومن بينهم -كما تقول الرواية- عكرمة  ، فنزل على ساحل  البحر الأحمر يريد الخروج من الجزيرة، فوجد سفينة أوشكت  على الإقلاع،  فركب، ولما توسطت السفينة البحر قال الملاح: أيها الركاب!  ادعوا ربكم،  أخلصوا له الدعاء لينقذكم من الغرق، فأخذوا يدعون: يا ربنا! يا  إلهنا! يا  رب إبراهيم! يا رب العالمين! ولم يذكروا اللات ولا العزى ولا  مناة ولا  هبل، ففكر عكرمة وقال: هذا الذي هربت منه يلحقني حتى في البحر؟ والله  لترجعن بنا إلى الساحل، وأمشي إلى محمد وأسلم بين يديه.                           
صور وقصص من شرك بعض المسلمين في حال الشدة

وهذه  الحقيقة واضحة عندنا كالشمس، مشركونا لجهلهم لا يخلصون الدعاء  لله وحده  في الرخاء ولا في الشدة، والمشركون من العرب يخلصون لله الدعاء في  الشدة  ويشركون في الرخاء، وآيات القرآن في هذا كثيرة وواضحة، آيات القرآن   المثبتة أن المشركين كانوا يستغيثون بالله ويفزعون إليه في حال الشدة، ولا   يدعون اللات ولا هبل ولا إلهاً آخر، أما عوامنا وضلالنا في فترة سبعمائة   سنة فكانوا يشركون في حال الشدة والرخاء على حد سواء، وقد قلت لكم: كانت   المرأة تمسك بحبل الوضع في الولادة وهي تقول: الله يا سيدي فلان! فهل هناك   موقف أصعب من هذا؟ وسفينة  الحجاج التي ركب فيها الشيخ محمد عبده  رحمة الله عليه مبحرة من طرابلس في  طريقها إلى الإسكندرية، وهي تحمل  الحجاج أيام الدولة العثمانية، يقول:  اضطربت السفينة وخافوا الغرق، فأصبحوا  يرفعون أصواتهم: يا رسول الله! يا  بدوي  ! يا سيدي فلان! يا سيدي فلان! وبينهم رجل معلم بصير، فما تمالك نفسه  حتى  قام ورفع يديه وقال: اللهم أغرقهم فإنهم ما عرفوك! وماذا يفعل غير  هذا؟ في  حال الموت ما عرفوا الله!
وذكرت  لكم حادثة السيارة التي خاف صاحبها  أن تنقلب وهو من إخواننا الموحدين،  لكن دخله التوحيد على كبر سنه، وإذا به  يقول: يا ألله، يا رسول الله.. يا  ألله، يا رسول الله؛ خشية أن تنقلب، هذه  صورة ومثلها ملايين.
أمة  أبعدوها عن هذا الكتاب، هذه الآيات ما  عرفوها ولا سألوا عنها قط، فكيف  -إذاً- تهتدي بدون هذه؟ كيف تمشي بدون نور  وتهتدي؟ لا يمكن.
إذاً:  فلنستمع إلى هذه الآيات الست تقرر أنه لا إله  إلا الله، لا أحد يدعى ولا  يستغاث به ولا يستعاذ بجنابه ولا يطلب منه إلا  الله في حال الخير والشر،  والرخاء والشدة، في البأساء والضراء.
(قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:40] قل لهم، حدثهم ( أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:40] وقد عرفنا العذاب ألوانا وأنواعاً: فقر، مجاعة، قحط، عدو يتسلط عليهم، وباء يجتاح بلادهم، ( عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ  )[الأنعام:40] ساعة القيامة أو ساعة الموت، في هذه الحالة حالة الشدة ( أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  )[الأنعام:40] لا والله لا يدعون إلا الله.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (بل إياه تدعون فيكشف ما تدعون إليه إن شاء وتنسون ما تشركون)
  قال تعالى: ( بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ   )[الأنعام:41]  اسبقهم إلى الجواب، بل إياه جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه تدعون لا  تدعون غيره ولا  سواه؛ لأنكم تعرفون أنه لا يكشف كربكم ولا يزيل همكم  وغمكم إلا الله، أما  هذه التماثيل فلا قيمة لها.إذاً: ( بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ   )[الأنعام:41]،  يكشف ما تدعون إليه من الغم والكرب إن شاء، ما هو بمقهور  أو ملزم ولا بد؛  لأنه يعذب بحكمة ويرحم بحكمة، يعطي بحكمة ويمنع بحكمة،  فلهذا كان التقييد  من ألطف ما يكون ( فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:41] أي: ما تدعونه لكشفه وإبعاد ما نزل بكم ( إِنْ شَاءَ وَتَنسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ   )[الأنعام:41]، لا يبقى في ذهنهم اللات، ولا العزى، ولا مناة، ولا سيدي  عبد القادر، ولا العيدروس  ، كل هذا يزول من آذانهم، إلا عند ضلالنا نحن  فلا يزول أبداً، ولعل من  الحاضرين من يشك في هذا الكلام! هل تتصور أن  شخصاً يكذب على المسلمين في  مسجد رسول الله؟ من جرب علينا كذباً منذ  أربعين سنة؟ انزعوه من أذهانكم، إن  لم يكن هذا هو الحق فما هو الحق؟

(بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ وَتَنسَوْنَ  )[الأنعام:41] أنتم ( مَا تُشْرِكُونَ   )[الأنعام:41]  به، فما تقولون: يا هبل، ولا يا إبراهيم، ولا إسماعيل..  هذه حقيقة واضحة  أم لا؟ المشركون العرب بخلاف مشركي النصارى أو غيرهم؛ لأن  بعضهم يتصور الله  في الشمس أو في القمر ويعبدهما، ولا يستغيث بالله ولا  يعرفه، هذه أمة أخرى  تتصور أن الله حل في جسم عيسى، فهم يدعون عيسى كأنهم  يدعون الله، وهذا شرك  هابط، شرك العرب الذي نزلت الآيات فيه شرك معقول،  يؤمنون بخالقهم ورازقهم،  ( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ   )[الزخرف:87]،  ما ينكرون هذا أبداً، يحلفون بالله وينذرون له أيضاً،  فشركهم أخف من شرك  الذين ألهوا عيسى والذين يؤلهون الشمس والقمر  والمخلوقات.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الأنعام:42] يا رسولنا ( فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ   )[الأنعام:42]،  البأساء مؤنث البؤس والشدة، كالحرب، كالجوع، والضراء ما  يضر ويهلك الأجسام  والعقول من أنواع العذاب، فعلنا بهم ذلك لحكمتنا  العالية، هم عبيدنا، لكن  ابتلاءهم وامتحانهم لأجل صالحهم، سنتنا أننا  بلوناهم بالبأساء والضراء  لعلهم يتضرعون إلينا، والتضرع هو التذلل  والانكسار أمام الجبار بالصوت  المنهزم، والهيئة المنهزمة، وقد بينا أيضاً  في يوم من الأيام حول قوله  تعالى: ( ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   )[الأعراف:55]  وقلنا: إن العنز ربيناها وعشنا معها في قرانا، حين تلد  الجدي تراه بعينيك  يأتي وله نغم خاص يطلب اللبن ليرضع، فالعنز تدنوا من  الجدي، والجدي تسمع له  نغماً ورعدة وصوتاً، هذا الذي بينه تعالى، هذا  التضرع، فلهذا دعاء الله ما  هو بالعنترية، ( ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا   )[الأعراف:55] أي: متضرعين، متذللين، مرتعدين، تقول أم المؤمنين عائشة   رضي الله عنها: أنا إذا دعوت عرفت أنه استجيب دعائي أو لم يستجب، فقيل   لها: كيف تعرفين؟ قالت: إذا أخذتني الرعدة وسالت الدموع عرفت أن دعوتي   استجيب لها.وهذا ربنا يدعونا إلى هذا: ( ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  )[الأعراف:55].
إذاً: ( وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الأنعام:42] يا رسولنا، أمة نوح، أمة هود، أمة صالح، أمة إبراهيم .. ( فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ  )[الأنعام:42] أي: بالبلاء والشقاء وبالعذاب امتحاناً لهم ( لَعَلَّهُمْ  )[الأنعام:42] أي: كي ( يَتَضَرَّعُونَ  )[الأنعام:42]، رجاء أن يتضرعوا، فما تضرعوا، والمفروض أنهم يتضرعون، فإذا تضرعوا رفع الله عنهم العذاب والبلاء.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلولا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا ولكن قست قلوبهم وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا  يعملون)
يقول تعالى: (   فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:43]. فالمفروض   فينا نحن -أبناء الإسلام- إذا أصابنا كرب، هم، غم أن نفزع إلى الله عز   وجل، وأن نتضرع ونبكي وترتعد فرائصنا، وتوجل قلوبنا حتى يفرج الله ما بنا،   لكن هذا الباب ما فتح، أغلق عن المسلمين، هل بلغنا أن أهل إقليم مصابون   بكذا وكذا فزعوا إلى الله وتضرعوا وبكوا؟ ما فعلوا، حصل عندنا في هزات   اليهود حين يضربون العرب، حيث كان في الزمان الماضي يفزع العرب إلى الله،   ومن مظاهر ذلك: ترك الغناء والمزامير في الإذاعات، وتبقى فقط تبث ذكر الله   والكلام الطيب، وما إن يعلن عن وقوف الحرب والمصالحة حتى تعود حليمة إلى   عادتها القديمة، وضع سيئ كأننا لا نعرف كلام الله ولا كتاب الله.
فربنا سبحانه وتعالى يقول: (   فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:43]،  أي: فهلا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا وبكوا واطرحوا بين أيدينا  وسألونا العفو  أو النجاة؟ ولكن العكس هو الذي كان، حيث قست قلوبهم، لهذا  لم يبكوا بين  أيدينا ولم يسألونا، وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون من  الشرك والمعاصي  والفسوق والظلم والكفر، الشيطان زين لهم ما كانوا يعملونه،  فلم يتخلوا عنه  ولم يتركوه مع أنهم أصابهم ما أصابهم.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء ...)
 قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ  )[الأنعام:44] الذي ذكرتهم به أنبياؤهم ورسلهم من وعيد الله ووعده نسوه، ( فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:44]، فالمياه تدفقت والأمطار والنباتات والزروع والضروع؛ لأنهم ممتحنون.(فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:44] مما هو معروف بين الناس من المال، والذرية، والسلطان.. وقل ما شئت، ( حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا  ([الأنعام:44] وزغردوا وولولوا، وصفقوا وعقدوا حفلات الرقص ( أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ )[الأنعام:44]. ‏     

الواجب على العبد حال تقلبه في الرخاء والبلاء
هذه  الآية يقول عنها الحبر وغيره: إنها تبين لنا امتحان الرب لنا.  فيا أمة  الله، يا عبد الله! إن كنت في خير وعافية فإنك مبتلى، وإن كنت في  شر وبلاء  فإنك مبتلى، فاعرف كيف تعيش، إذا كنت في عافية ونعمة فأكثر من  العبادة  والطاعة والتضرع لله عز وجل والدعاء، لا تصرف تلك النعم في معاصي  الله،  ولا تشتغل بها فتنسى ذكر الله؛ فإنك مهيأ لأن تسلب من يديك، ثم تيأس   -والعياذ بالله* وتبلس، وينقطع رجاؤك، وإذا كنت في بلاء فاعلم أن هذا   البلاء له سبب هو الذنب، إذاً: فاصبر على طاعة الله، وواصل البكاء بين يدي   الله وكلك صدق حتى يفرج الله تعالى ما بك، أما أنك في ساعة الرخاء تشتغل   باللهو والباطل والغناء وتنسى ذكر الله، وإذا جاءتك المحنة والبلاء تفزع   إلى غير الله، أو تصاب باليأس والقنوط وتعرض عن ذكر الله؛ فهذا لا يليق   بالمؤمن ولا يفعله مؤمن حق أبداً.                          
الخيرية الكلية في حياة المؤمن في السراء والضراء
والرسول  الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( عجباً لأمر المؤمن ) المؤمن بحق وصدق (  إن أمره كله له خير )، سواء أكان شراً أو خيراً، كله خير ( وليس ذلك إلا  للمؤمن، إن أصابته سراء ) حالة مسرة مفرحة، غنى وراحة وأمن وطمأنينة ( شكر  فكان خيراً له )؛ ليبقى ذلك الخير، ( وإن أصابته ضراء ) من الضر والأذى (  صبر فكان خيراً له ).(  عجباً لأمر المؤمن ) عجباً لأمر من؟ المؤمن، و(أل) تدل على الوصف المتين  العريق، ما قال: عجباً لأمر مؤمن، بل قال: المؤمن، أي: الحق الثابت الإيمان  ( عجباً لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير )، بيان ذلك: ( إن أصابته سراء  شكر )  ما السراء؟ الحالة المسرة المفرحة التي تفرح وتسر، سواء صحة في بدن،  أو  مال في الجيب، عز في البلاد، كرامة.. قل ما شئت من أنواع السراء.
ففي هذه الحالة ماذا يصنع المؤمن؟ يغني، يرقص، يكثر من الطعام والشراب، يتنقل في عواصم الدنيا يتبجح؟ أهذا هو المؤمن؟
إن   المؤمن حينئذ يشكر بقلبه ولسانه، لا يفتأ يحمد الله على كل لقمة يأكلها،   على كل خطوة يخطوها، شكر الله فامتثل أوامره في صدق واجتنب نواهيه في صدق   كذلك، وهو لا يبرح أن يحمد الله ويثني عليه طول يومه وطول عامه، هذا كان   خيراً له، تلك النعمة من صحة بدن، أو مال، أو جاه أنفقها في مرضاة الله،   أنفقها في سبيل الله، ليزيد رضا الله عنه، فهو في خير.                           
حال غير المؤمن في تقلبه في السراء والضراء
(  وليس ذلك إلا للمؤمن )، غير المؤمن إذا حصل له دولة صال وجال وظلم وفعل  كما نشاهد ونسمع، وإذا أصابه ذل انكسر وتحطم؛ لأنه فاقد البصيرة أعمى، ( صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ   )[البقرة:18]؛  لأن الإيمان الحق هو بمثابة الروح للإنسان، المؤمن الحق حي  والحي لا يسلك  إلا مسالك الخير والرحمة والهدى، ويتجنب مسالك الشر  والباطل والفساد؛ لأنه  حي، وغير المؤمن ومن كان إيمانه لا يساوي شيئاً،  إيمان عن تقليد وجهل، ما  عرف الله ولا سأل عنه ولا بكى يوماً بين يديه،  هذه الصور كالجنسيات. أذكركم   بحادثة مضت، وهذه الحوادث هي عظات وعبر لمن يعتبر، قال كاتب في مجلة أو   صحيفة منذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة: إنه لقي فتاة في جدة، فسألها عن جنسيتها   فقالت: مصرية، قال: والتدين؟ قالت: أظنني مسلمة! فهل هذه مؤمنة؟ أهذا هو   المسلم؟ 
بل  بأذني سمعت خارج البلاد من بين إخواننا هنا من يقول:  إنما هي أوقات  محدودة، وسوف ترتقي ديارنا، ويزول الحجاب والعمى ويقع ويقع  ويقع! والله  بأذني سمعته، انتبهتم؟ يقول: إنما هو زمن، ولن تستمر المملكة  هابطة هكذا،  سيأتي يوم ليس فيه هذا الحجاب وهذا التستر ، فهل هؤلاء مؤمنون  مسلمون؟ ما  عرفوا الإيمان ما هو ولا الإسلام.
يقول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عجباً لأمر المؤمن ) بحق ( إن أمره كله له خير )،  بيان ذلك: ( إن أصابته سراء شكر )، بينوا لنا الشكر يرحمكم الله؟ 
هو   الاعتراف بالنعمة بالقلب، والنطق باللسان: الحمد لله.. الحمد لله، وتسخير   تلك النعمة في مرضاة الله، أعطيت ملايين الريالات فلا تنفق ريالاً واحداً   في معصية الله أبداً، أعطيت صحتك وبدنك وكل هذه الطاقة فلا تمش خطوة  واحدة  في سخط الله، أعطيت بصرك فلا تفتح عينيك مرة واحدة في غير ما يرضي  الله..  هذا هو شكر الله على نعمه.                          

معنى قوله تعالى: (حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مبلسون)
   يقول تعالى: ( حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا  )[الأنعام:44] والذي آتاهم هو الله تعالى، أعطاهم من الخير والأمن، ( أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً ) بدون علامات سابقة ( فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ  )[الأنعام:44] آيسون قانطون، لاصقون بالأرض كلهم كروب وهموم، يقال: أبلس الشيء: إذ أيس وانقطع أو تهشم وتحطم.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا والحمد لله رب العالمين)
وختم الله عز وجل بيانه لعباده المؤمنين بقوله: ( فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:45].(فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   )[الأنعام:45]  الظالمون قطع دابرهم، فأخْذ من وراءهم ومن أمامهم من باب  أولى، بمعنى: لم  يبق منهم شيء، آخرهم أخذ فكيف بالوسط والأول؟ ( فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ  )[الأنعام:45] ماذا فعلوا؟ ( ظَلَمُوا  )[الأنعام:45]، ماذا تقولون في الظلم؟ هل ينجون؟ 

الظلم   أعلاه الشرك بالله عز وجل، كل من صرف عبادة الله لغير الله فقد ظلم ربه   وأخذ حق مولاه وأعطاه لمن لا يستحقه، كل من عبد غير الله بعبادة ولو كانت   الدعاء فقط، أو الذبح فقط، أو النذر فقط، أو الاستغاثة فقط.. كل من وضع   عبادة الله التي تعبد بها عباده وأنزل بها كتابه وبعث بها رسوله وصرفها   لولي من الأولياء، لصالح من الصلحاء، لملك من الملائكة فقد ظلم؛ إذ الظلم   -كما علمنا وتقرر عندنا- وضع الشيء في غير موضعه.
فالعبادة  التي شرع  الله لتزكية النفوس وتطهير الأرواح هذه ليس من حق أحد أن يصرفها  لغير الله  عز وجل، إن صرفها لغير الله أظلمت نفسه وخبثت، وأنتنت وتعفنت،  ولكن لا يرضى  الله تعالى بهذا، أيخلقه ويرزقه ويغدق عليه نعمه، ثم يلتفت  إلى غيره يدعوه  ويرفع إليه يديه هكذا ويترك ربه؟ هذا ينبغي أن يقطع دابره.
بهذا  لا  يبقى بيننا من يفكر في الظلم أو يحاول أن يظلم، وإذا خطر بباله خاطر  الظلم  استعاذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، وفزع إلى الله ولجأ إليه. 
درسنا   الليلة عرفنا أن الله يمتحن ويبتلي بالسراء والضراء، لا تقل: نحن في خير   وعافية والأموال كذا وكذا..وهذا دليل أنه مرضي عنا! والله ما هو إلا   اختبار، فإن شكرنا دامت مدة النعمة، واستمر زمانها، ويوم نكفرها قد نمتحن   فترة من الزمن -السنة والسنوات والعشر-، فإذا لم نرجع سلبت من بين أيدينا   ولا ترد، إلا أن هذه الأمة لا تؤخذ بعذاب الاستئصال والإبادة الكاملة، لكن   تؤخذ بألوان من العذاب، ومن مظاهر ذلك العذاب أن أذلنا وسلط علينا الكفار   قرناً من الزمان وهم يسوسوننا، أليس هذا من عذاب الله؟ بلى.                         
لزوم المؤمن حمد الله تعالى في سائر أحواله
  وأخيراً يقول تعالى: ( وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   )[الأنعام:45]  هذه الجملة تقال عند كل خير وغيره، عندما تتجلى وتظهر آيات  الله، إنعامه،  عذابه، قل: الحمد لله رب العالمين، شبعت فقل: الحمد لله،  نزلت من على دابتك  سليماً فقل: الحمد لله رب العالمين، بلغك أن إسرائيل  أخذتها العواصف وغرق  اليهود فقل: الحمد لله رب العالمين.. وهكذا كلما  تجددت نعمة أو ظهرت نقمة  من الله لخصومه وأعدائه تقول: الحمد لله رب  العالمين، علمنا الله هذا؛ إذ  قال تعالى: (فَقُطِعَ  دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ )[الأنعام:45] على قطع ذلك الدابر، وإنهاء أولئك المجرمين،  وكم من ظالم وجبار ومفسد بين العرب عاشرناهم نحمد الله إذ قطع دابرهم. نتلو  الآيات مرة أخرى: (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ   السَّاعَةُ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  )[الأنعام:40] لا يدعون غير الله ( بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ  )[الأنعام:41] دعوه لرفع المرض، أو لكذا فيكشفه إن شاء ( وَتَنسَوْنَ  )[الأنعام:41] في تلك الحالة ( مَا تُشْرِكُونَ   )[الأنعام:41]، ما يبقى من يقول: سيدي عبد القادر، ولا مبروك. وهذا حال  المشركين الأولين، أما جماعتنا فيزدادون شركاً أكثر، لأنهم جهال ما عرفوا،  لقد أضلوهم. 
هذا   سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله لولا الحرس ولولا البوليس   والهيئة لرأيتهم يركعون ويسجدون كأنهم ما هم بمؤمنين، أما الاستغاثات فحدث   ولا حرج: يا رسول الله! يا أبا فاطمة ! يا كذا افعل وافعل، وينسون الله  نهائياً، وذلك للجهل وظلمته، حرموا هداية القرآن وأبعدوا عنها. 
(وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ  )[الأنعام:42]، والبأساء والضراء أنواع من العذاب. (   فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:43]، إذاً: ( فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:44] من الخير ( حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ   *  فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:44-45].
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (13)  
الحلقة (374)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (5)
**
          يذكر الله عز وجل عباده في هذه الآيات بالنعم التي أنعم بها عليهم  في  أنفسهم، سائلاً إياهم عمن يمكنه أن يعوضهم عنها من المخلوقات إن أخذها  الله  منهم وحرمهم منها، وإن انتقم الله من أهل قرية أو أمة من الأمم فإنه  لا  يهلك إلا الظالمين المكذبين، وينجي الله المؤمنين من عباده، المصدقين   بآياته ورسالاته، ويأتون يوم القيامة آمنين، لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.         
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أرأيتم إن أخذ الله سمعكم وأبصاركم وختم على قلوبكم من إله غير الله يأتيكم به ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب الله  عز  وجل، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه  أبي  وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده )، اللهم حقق لنا هذا  الرجاء إنك ولينا ولا ولي لنا سواك.
وها   نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة الميمونة، سورة التوحيد، تلكم  السورة  التي زفت من الملكوت الأعلى بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح، هذه  السورة  التي تعالج أركان العقيدة الضرورية:
أولاً:  توحيد الله عز وجل في  ربوبيته وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته، فلا رب غيره ولا  إله سواه، ولا يشبهه  كائن من الكائنات لا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله.
ثم  تقرير النبوة  المحمدية، وهي: أن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي  القرشي العدناني  من ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم رسول الله حقاً وصدقاً.
ثالثاً: عقيدة البعث والجزاء، البعث من تحت الأرض للوقوف في ساحة فصل القضاء من أجل الحساب الدقيق ثم الجزاء الأوفى: ( فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَه   *  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَه  )[الزلزلة:7-8]، هذه السورة بآياتها تقرر هذه الحقيقة، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات بعد أن نسمع تلاوتها من الأستاذ أبي بكر.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ   وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ   انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ هُمْ يَصْدِفُونَ   *  قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   *    وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ فَمَنْ   آمَنَ وَأَصْلَحَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   *  وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَمَسُّهُمُ الْعَذَابُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  )[الأنعام:46-49].

معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ   وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:46]  من الآمر لرسول الله أن يقول؟ إنه الله جل جلاله، والآن  نحن نسمع كلام  الله، إي والله، ما أسعدنا، ما أرفعنا وأسمانا، وصلنا إلى  أن أصبحنا نجلس  فنسمع كلام الرب! وأعجب من هذا أن ملايين الخلق لا يسمعون  كلام الله ولا  يعرفونه.                      
خطاب المعرضين عن ربهم ببيان عجز الأوثان عن رد ما ذهب الله تعالى به من أبدانهم

يقول  تعالى لرسوله ومصطفاه نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ ) لقومك  العادلين بنا أصناماً وأوثاناً، قل لهؤلاء المشركين المعرضين عن الله: (  أَرَأَيْتُمْ ): أي: أخبروني، ( إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ  وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ ) ففقدتم السمع فأصبحتم لا تسمعون، وفقدتم البصر فأصبحتم  لا تبصرون، ( وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ )  فأصبحتم لا تعقلون ولا تفهمون،  ولا يصل إلى قلوبكم شيء، أصبحتم كالأصنام  وكالحجارة، إن فعل الله بكم هذا  هل هناك من إله غير الله يأتيكم بهذه التي  أخذت منكم؟ والله لا أحد. خطاب  يصل إلى أعماق النفس، ما فيه تهيج، ولا  فيه تنطع، ولا فيه إهانة، ولا فيه  إذلال، فقط أخبروني إن أخذ الله سمعكم  وأبصاركم وختم على قلوبكم هل يوجد  إله غير الله يأتيكم بذلك؟ والله لا يقول  أحد: نعم يوجد إله عندنا يفعل  بنا هذا، وقل هذا اليوم وبعد اليوم ولكل  إنسان في الحياة ممن يعرضون عن  الله عز وجل فلا يذكرون ولا يشكرون، قل لهم:  أخبرونا أيها المعرضون، أيها  الملاحدة، أيها العلمانيون، أيها الشهوانيون،  أيها الماديون الذين لا  تذكرون الله ولا تدعونه، ولا تستغيثون به، أخبرونا  إن أصابك الله بفقد  بصرك، والله لو اجتمعت أطباء الدنيا كلها ما ردوا  بصرك، أو أخذ سمعك فأصبت  بالصمم، والله لا يوجد من يرد إليك سمعك أبداً،  أرأيت إن فقدت العقل  وأصبحت كالمجانين تهرف بما لا تعرف، وتعمل ما لا تريد  أن تعمل، هل هناك من  يرد عليك عقلك؟ والله ما كان إلا الله، إذاً: لم لا  نؤمن به ونعبده،  ونتحبب إليه ونتملقه بفعل محابه واجتناب مكارهه؟
لا   تقل: هذه نزلت في كفار مكة! فهذا كتاب الله للإنس والجن، لهدايتهم ما  داموا  على سطح الأرض، ولن يفقد هذا النور تأثيره إلا يوم يرفعه الله.
(قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ  وَخَتَمَ  عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:46]؟  الجواب: لا أحد، أولاً: لا يوجد إله حق مع الله، لا إله  إلا هو، والآلهة  المدعاة المفتراة المكذوبة سواء كانت من الملائكة، أو  الإنس، أو من  الأنبياء والرسل، أو من الصالحين، أو من الجمادات.. كل هذه  لا تملك أن ترد  سمعكم وأبصاركم، ولا أن ترد إليكم وعيكم في قلوبكم.
(مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:46]؟ والله لا أحد.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (انظر كيف نصرف الآيات ثم هم يصدفون)

ثم قال لرسوله ومصطفاه: ( انظُرْ  )[الأنعام:46] يا رسولنا ( كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ هُمْ يَصْدِفُونَ   )[الأنعام:46]،  يا للعجب! انظر كيف نلون الأساليب والعبارات، ونضرب  الأمثلة المتنوعة  لعلهم يرجعون، لعلهم يفيقون، لعلهم يصحون، ومع هذا هم  يصدفون، يغلقون  آذانهم ولا يسمعون! حالة تدعو إلى العجب.ونقتبس  من نور الله فنقول: ما  لإخواننا الذين انغمسوا في المعاصي بيننا يسمعون  المواعظ والهداية والآيات  والسنة من إذاعة القرآن، ما لهم صادفين معرضين  عن بيوت الله وذكر الله،  منهمكين في اللهو واللعب والباطل والشهوات، ما  لهم وقد صرف الله الآيات،  وها نحن نسمعها ليل نهار، لم نصدف ونعرض ولا  نلتفت؟     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله بغتة أو جهرة هل يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون)
  ثانياً: قل لهم: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:47] أي: أخبروني ( إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:47] أي: أخبروني إن جاءكم عذاب الله عز وجل سواء بالإبادة والاستئصال أو بفقد السمع والبصر، أو بفساد القلب ( إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً   )[الأنعام:47]  وأنتم غافلون لا شعور ولا تأمل ولا فكر في نفوسكم، فجأة  يأتي العذاب، أو  يأتيكم بعدما تلوح آياته في الآفاق وعلامته بينكم، أو  يأتيكم ليلاً وأنتم  نائمون، أو نهاراً وأنتم يقظون تعملون، لا فرق بين هذا  وذاك.أخبروني ( إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   )[الأنعام:47]؟  الجواب: لا والله، لا يهلك إلا الظالمون؛ لأنهم ظالمون  بأفحش الظلم  وأقبحه، وهو أخذ حق الله عز وجل بالعبادة وصرفها للأصنام  والأحجار، حق الله  الذي ما خلق الإنسان إلا ليعبده بذكره وشكره، يسلب هذا  الحق ويعطى لغير  الله.                        
الشرك أفحش الظلم وأقبحه
ولهذا  -كما علمتم- فلا ظلم أعظم من ظلم الشرك، ظلمك لأخيك الإنسان  بأخذ دابته  أو ضربه على وجهه ظلم، لكن أخذ حق الله وإعطاءه لمن ليس له بحق  أي ظلم  أعظم منه! ظلمك لنفسك ظلم، ظلمك لأخيك ظلم، ولكن أفحش وأقبح الظلم  هو من  يأخذ حق الله الذي أوجد الكون كله من أجله، بل أوجدك -أيها الظالم-  من أجل  أن تذكره وتشكره، فتعرض عن الله وتكفر، ولا تلتفت إليه وتعبد غيره.ولهذا   لما نزلت آية الأنعام -وعما قريب نصل إليها إن شاء الله- في أي الفريقين   أشد ظلماً: نحن الموحدون أم أنتم المشركون، كما في خطاب إبراهيم الخليل   لقومه، فكان الجواب: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   )[الأنعام:82]،  فلما تليت هذه الآية على أصحاب رسول الله قالوا: وأينا لم  يظلم نفسه؟  خافوا، لأنه لا يتحقق الأمن والنجاة والسلامة بالبعد عن عالم  الشقاء ودخول  الجنة إلا للذين آمنوا حق الإيمان ولم يخلطوا إيمانهم بأي  ظلم، فكبر هذا  على المؤمنين لما سمعوا هذه الآية، فوجههم رسول الله الحكيم  إلى ما قال لقمان الحكيم لابنه وهو بين يديه يعظه ويقول له: ( يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  )[لقمان:13]، لم يا أبتاه؟ ( إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  )[لقمان:13].
ونحن   نقول: لا أعظم من الشرك، فظلمك لنفسك شيء، ظلمك للناس شيء، ظلمك للحيوان   شيء، لكن ظلمك لخالقك واهب وجودك المنعم عليك تسلب حقه الذي من أجله أعطاك   وجودك وتعطيه لغير الله! تصوروا هل هناك أبشع من هذا؟!
شخص  يكسوك،  يطعمك، يسقيك، يسكنك، يؤويك ويحفظك يحرسك، فتترك خدمته وتخدم آخر  تتملق  إليه وتتزلف، كيف يقبل هذا؟ الذي يطعمك ويسقيك ويؤويك ويرعاك ويحفظك  يقول  لك: اخدمني ساعة أو ساعتين في اليوم، فتعرض عن ذلك ويزين لك الشيطان  خدمة  من يعاديه وتخدمه، فهل فينا من يقبل هذا؟ هذا هو عين الشرك، فلهذا  كان أقبح  أنواع الذنوب وأسوأها.                          
الهلاك عاقبة الظالمين
  فماذا قال تعالى لرسوله؟ قال: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:47] عذاب الله بالاستئصال والإبادة، أو بفقد السمع والبصر، أو بالقحط أو بما شاء الله من أنواع العذاب، ( بَغْتَةً  )[الأنعام:47] وأنتم غافلون، ( أَوْ جَهْرَةً  )[الأنعام:47] وأنتم يقظون، ( هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  )[الأنعام:47]؟ اللهم لا، والله لا يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون.مجموعة   على حصير قدم لهم طعام فيه سم، وقيل لهم: احذروا، من أكله مات، فأكل منهم   البعض وترك البعض، فهل يهلك غير الآكل؟ والله ما يهلك إلا الآكل وإن  كانوا  على حصير واحد والطعام بين أيديهم، فلا يقتل السم إلا الذي شربه أو  أكله  فقط.                          
كثرة الخبث سبب للهلاك
   علمنا الله عز وجل أنه إذا جاء عذاب الاستئصال والإبادة للأمم  السابقة  ينجي الله المؤمنين مع نبيهم ورسولهم، يرحلون قبل نزول العذاب  بيومين أو  ثلاثة من تلك الديار وينزل العذاب بالآخرين، إلا أن عذاب هذه  الأمة هو  عذاب غير استئصال ولا إبادة كاملة، فإنه إذا كثر الفسق والفجور  والشر  والفساد وأنزل الله نقمته بهم يتأذى ويهلك بها الفاسق والبار  والصالح،  والفاسقون هذا جزاؤهم، والصالحون يثابون ويؤجرون على هذه المصيبة،  وترتفع  درجتهم يوم القيامة، قال تعالى: ( وَاتَّقُوا فِتْنَةً  )[الأنفال:25] من شأنها ( لا تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْكُمْ خَاصَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   )[الأنفال:25]، وقال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( نعم إذا كثر الخبث )  لأم المؤمنين زينب حين سألته: أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟ وذلك أنه  قال: (  ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب ثلاث مرات وهو فزع، لما شاهد الغيوم  والسحاب  والعواصف، فقالت: أنهلك وفينا الصالحون يا رسول الله؟ قال: نعم  إذا كثر  الخبث ).                          
أهمية اتقاء نقمة الله تعالى بتوسيع دائرة الصلاح وتضييق دائرة الفسق في المجتمعات
ولهذا  نقول لأبناء هذه الديار فقط؛ لأن إخواننا في بلادنا الأخرى  الفسق فيهم  أكثر من الصلاح، لكن هذه البلاد التي فيها الصلاح أكثر، ويظهر  فيها الفسق،  نقول لهم: اعملوا ليل نهار على تقليل هذا الفسق وتقليل أصحابه  وفاعليه  بوعظهم، بإرشادهم، بالاتصال بهم، بكل وسيلة فيها رفق ورحمة وعطف،  بإبعاد  هذه الموجبات للفساد، يا عبد الله! لا تدخل الدخان في دكانك، من  ألزمك يا  بائع الفيديو، لم تبيع الفيديوهات في مدينة الرسول؟ يا بائع  الأشرطة  الباطلة! من حملك على هذا؟ يا عبد الله المؤمن! لم تفتح بنكاً  ربوياً في  مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ عجل فحوله إلى مصرف إسلامي  وارفع رأسك  إلى السماء، ويغفر الله لك ذنبك ويرفع درجتك، ويغنيك بأكثر مما  في يدك.على  كل مواطن أن يعمل على إصلاح بيته، أولاده، أقربائه، حتى نعيش  دائماً  والفسق أقل نسبة من الصلاح، فما دام الصلاح أكثر فالأمن حاصل، لكن  إذا كان  جانب الفسق أكثر فإننا ننتظر الساعة لا محالة.
من  ألزمنا  *-أيها المواطنون السعوديون- بمعصية الله؟ أنرغب فقط بواسطة  الشياطين  فنستجيب؟ لم لا نعمل على صيانة أنفسنا؟ يا رب البيت! احفظ بيتك،  زوجتك  وأولادك، أمك وأباك، لقنهم الهدى وعلمهم، اجتمع معهم على آية من  كتاب الله  يطهر بيتك من الخبث. 
أولادكم  من حين يخرجون من المدرسة استقبلوهم في  باب المدرسة وهم معكم ملازمون  لكم، يصلون العصر معكم، يصلون المغرب  والعشاء، يتعلمون في هذه الأوقات، لا  يلعبون بالكرة ويعبثون في الشوارع  ويصيحون ويتعلمون أوسخ الكلام وأفسده،  فيصبح الجيل من أسوأ وشر جيل، لم لا  نعرف هذا؟ 
(هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   )[الأنعام:47]؟  والله ما يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون، هذا كلام الله أم لا؟  فالظالمون الذين  خرجوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله، فبدل أن يطيعوا الله ورسوله  وأولي الأمر أطاعوا  الشيطان والشهوات والهوى والدنيا، كيف لا يهلكون؟
قل لهم: أخبروني ( أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  )[الأنعام:47] والجواب: لا. لا يهلك إلا الظالمون كما بينا، الذي يحتسي السم هو الذي يموت.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ...)
 ثم قال تعالى مسلياً رسوله: ( وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ   )[الأنعام:48]،  ما نرسلهم لأجل أن يهدوا الخلق، ويصلحوا الفاسد، ما هذه  مهمتهم، لا  يقدرون، فرسول في مليون شخص ماذا يصنع؟ فالمرسلون نرسلهم  مبشرين المستجيبين  للدعوة، المقبلين عليها، العاملين بها، يبشرونهم بسعادة  الدنيا والآخرة،  ومنذرين الذين يستكبرون ويعرضون ويشتغلون بأهوائهم  وشهواتهم ويعبدون  الشياطين، ينذرونهم العذاب قبل أن يحل بهم وينزل  بساحتهم، ما لهم مهمة سوى  هذه.فالرسول  يبشر قطعاً، ولا بد أن يبين كيف تتم البشارة، وينذر ولا بد  أن يبين ما  ينذر: الشرك، اللواط، الجرائم.. يحذر منها، هذه مهمة الرسل من  نوح ومن  بعده إلى رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ما  مهمة الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟ هل هي عمارة الدنيا! إن مهمته التبشير  للمقبلين على الله،  والإنذار والتحذير ممن يعرضون عن الله عز وجل، فلا  تكرب -يا رسولنا- ولا  تحزن، وأنتم -أيها المشركون- لم تطالبونه بالآيات  والخوارق والمعجزات؟ فما  هذه مهمته، ما يستطيع أن يدخل يده في قلوبكم  ويقلبها، هذا ليس له، إنما هو  مبشر من أجاب الدعوة، ومنذر من أعرض عنها  وكفر بها، هذا معنى قوله تعالى: ( وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:48].                        
عدد الرسل وذكر بعض خبر من أشبههم في العدة من فئات المؤمنين
   كم عدد الرسل؟ ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً على عدة أهل بدر، وعلى عدة قوم  طالوت الذين قاتلوا ومعهم داود وانتصروا على جالوت  ، لما هبط بنو إسرائيل  بسبب سفور النساء، حيث كشف النساء عن وجوههن وأصبحن  يتجولن في الأسواق  كنساء العالم الإسلامي اليوم إلا من رحم الله، ولبسن  الكعب العالي،  أتعرفون الكعب العالي؟ اذهبوا إلى الدكاكين التي هبط  أصحابها، فهم يوردونه  بشعور أو بدون شعور ليباع ويهلك به المؤمنون، الكعب  العالي هذا أول من  لبسه نساء بني إسرائيل، الكعب العالي: حذاء أسفله رقيق  وطويل، فحين تمشي  تصبح تتبختر وتتمايل، فيذوب قلب الحاضر وراءها، والشيطان  هو الذي زين هذا.فلما  فسقوا وأضاعوا الصلاة وتعاطوا الربا سلط الله  عليهم البابليين فاجتاحوا  ديارهم ومزقوهم وأبعدوهم، مضى قرنان أو ثلاثة  فنشأت ناشئة جديدة وقالوا:  هيا نعيد ملكنا وديننا وسيادتنا، فأتوا أحد  أنبيائهم -والأنبياء فيهم  بالآلاف- فقال: أنا أخاف ألا تستطيعوا أن  تقاتلوا، شاهد فيهم الهبوط  والخلاف والفرقة والفسق، فألحوا عليه، فعين لهم  بأمر الله طالوت يقودهم،  لما عين طالوت قالوا: كيف يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه، ولم  يؤت سعة من المال؟ لا تول علينا قائداً من هذا النوع.
فقال   لهم نبيهم: الآية التي تدل على أن الله هو الذي اختاره لكم أن يأتيكم   التابوت الذي فيه بقية من بقايا موسى وهارون من دار الكفر، من عاصمة   البابليين، وجاءت فشاهدوها معجزة خارقة، فآمنوا ومشوا في أربعين ألفاً،   امتحنهم في الطريق قبل وصولهم إلى نهر الأردن، فقال: إن نهراً سيأتي أمامكم   ولم يأذن الله لكم بالشرب منه، إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فقط، فإياكم. فلما   وصلوا إلى النهر أكبوا عليه كالبهائم يشربون، فلما شربوا بقي منهم  ثلاثمائة  وأربعة عشر رجلاً، والباقون كلهم انهزموا، ما يستطيعون القتال،  قالوا: كيف  نقاتل هذه الأمة وكيف وكيف؟ وقاتل الموحدون المؤمنون ونصرهم  الله عز وجل.                           
معنى قوله تعالى: (فمن آمن وأصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون)
يقول تعالى: (   وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ فَمَنْ   آمَنَ وَأَصْلَحَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[الأنعام:48]؛ لأن الإيمان والصلاح هما دعائم الولاية، كقول الله تعالى: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62] من هم؟ ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ   )[يونس:63]،  وهنا ذكر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات، فكل مؤمن صادق  الإيمان يعمل  الصالحات تحققت له ولاية الله، فإذا والاه الله وأصبح وليه  فمن يقوى على  أذاه؟ فلا خوف عليهم في الدنيا ولا في القبر ولا يوم القيامة  ولا حزن في كل  ذلك.هكذا يقول تعالى في مكة: فمن آمن وعمل صالحاً مع أي نبي ومع أي رسول، ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[الأنعام:48].
وقد   بينا أن أولياء الله بيننا لا يخافون عندما يخاف الناس، ولا يحزنون عندما   يحزن الناس، إن جاءت فاقة فنفوسهم طيبة مرتاحة، والآخرون في حزن وكرب  وألم،  وإن جاءت حرب أو فتنة فأولياء الله مع الله نفوسهم طيبة، نفوسهم  طاهرة،  قلوبهم ساكنة يفزعون إلى الله، والآخرون ترتعد نفوسهم، وتتمزق  قلوبهم، فهذا  عام في الدنيا وفي القبر وفي الآخرة، أولياء الله لا يخافون  ولا يحزنون،  وقد ذكرت لكم ولياً شاهدناه، ابتلاه الله بوفاة أبنائه  وأطفاله، كانوا  يدفنون الطفل وهو يبتسم والناس على القبر يبكون، ولا يبكي  ولا يحزن، يخرج  ماله كله فلا يبكي عليه ولا يحزن ولا يكرب، وهذا تحقيق قول  الله تعالى: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62].
فالله تعالى يقول: ( وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:48] ثم ( فَمَنْ آمَنَ  )[الأنعام:48] بهم وبالله ووحد الله ( وَأَصْلَحَ  )[الأنعام:48] نفسه وزكاها بطاعة الله ورسوله ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[الأنعام:48] في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (والذين كذبوا بآياتنا يمسهم العذاب بما كانوا يفسقون)
 (وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا   )[الأنعام:49]  جحدوا بها، لم يعترفوا بها أو لم يعملوا بما تدعو إليه  وتأمر به أو تنهى  عنه وتحذر منه، ليس بشرط أن يقول: لا أؤمن، قد يقول  -كالمنافق-: أنا مؤمن،  ثم لا يحل حلالاً ولا يحرم حراماً، ولا ينهض بواجب،  ولا يتخلى عن مكروه،  فأين الإيمان؟ لا قيمة لدعوى الإيمان إذا لم تتحقق  بالاستجابة لله والرسول  في طاعتهما بفعل الأوامر وترك المناهي.(وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  )[الأنعام:49]، ما قال: كفروا بالله، كذبوا بآياتنا الحاملة لشرائعنا وتعاليمنا وهدايتنا، فلهذا لم يعملوا بها، ( يَمَسُّهُمُ الْعَذَابُ  )[الأنعام:49] أي: عذاب الدنيا والبرزخ والآخرة، لا بد أن يمسه ويذوق ألمه ومرارته.

ثم قال تعالى مبيناً العلة: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ   )[الأنعام:49]،  أي: بسبب فسقهم. فالباء سببية، ما معنى (يفسقون)؟ يرقصون  ويغنون، يلهون  ويلعبون، يشركون ولا يوحدون، يعصون ولا يطيعون، فالفسق: هو  الخروج عن طاعة  الله ورسوله.
أتدرون  ما الفويسقة؟ الفأرة، سماها الرسول الفويسقة؛  لأنها تفسق وتخرج على أهل  البيت في الليل، فتفسد عليهم طعامهم أو تحرق  عليهم بيتهم.
إذاً:  فكل من ترك واجباً متعمداً وهو قادر عليه، أو فعل  محرماً بدون إكراه عليه  فقد فسق، أي: خرج عن الطاعة، فإن فسق في الأمر كله  والنهي كله فهو الفاسق  بـ (أل) الدالة على الوصف العريق المتين، ففرق بين  (فاسق) وبين الفاسق،  فسق فلان فهو فاسق بترك واجب أو فعل معصية، لكن الفاسق  ذاك الذي أعرض عن  أحكام الله وشرعه وأخذ لا يلتفت إلى أمر يقوم به ولا إلى  نهي ينتهي عنه  ويجتنبه.
إذاً: قال تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَمَسُّهُمُ الْعَذَابُ   )[الأنعام:49]،  هل بمجرد التكذيب؟ لا؛ لأن التكذيب يحول بينك وبين فعل  مزكيات النفس،  فالعبد إذا آمن أصبح قادراً على أن يزكي نفسه بأدوات  التزكية والتطهير، لكن  إذا كذب لا يستعمل أدوات التزكية، إذاً: فالذين  كذبوا ما استعملوا أدوات  التزكية أبداً، والله يقول: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ  )[الأنعام:49]، ما استعملوا أدوات التزكية والتطهير.
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات هل عرفتم أن زكاة النفس ضرورية؟ إن ربنا تبارك وتعالى يقول: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   )[الشمس:9-10]،  فلنعمل على تزكية أنفسنا بالإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح  بعد البعد الكامل  عن الشرك والكفر والفسق والفجور، وبذلك يتحقق الهدف لمن  طلب الله ومشى يطلب  هدايته. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  لهذه الآيات هداية فتأملوا هل تهتدون إليها:[  أولاً: افتقار العبد  إلى الله في سمعه وبصره وقلبه ]، وهل نملك نحن  أسماعنا وأبصارنا وقلوبنا؟ [  وفي كل حياته]، هذا الافتقار وهذا العجز وهذا  الضعف [موجب عليه عبادة الله  وحده دون سواه]، فما دمت عاجزاً عن حفظ سمعك  وبصرك وقلبك إذاً فاعبد الذي  يحفظ لك ذلك ويهبه لك. فمن أين أخذنا هذا؟
من قوله تعالى: (   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ   وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:46] لا أحد.
[   ثانياً: هلاك الظالمين لا مناص منه عاجلاً أو آجلاً ]، والله العظيم! إن   هلاك الظالمين لا بد منه، إما أن يكون عاجلاً أو يؤجل إلى أمد محدود،   فالظالمون الآن الخارجون عن طاعة الله ورسوله هم تحت النظارة، يمهلهم الله   ولكن لا يهملهم، يوم تدق الساعة تنزل المحنة وينزل العذاب.
[  ثالثاً:  بيان مهمة الرسل ]، ما هي؟ البشارة والنذارة، ما معنى البشارة؟  تبشير من  أطاع بالمستقبل الحسن والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، والنذارة لمن  عصى وكذب  وأعرض، هذه مهمتهم.
[  بيان مهمة الرسل، وهي البشارة لمن أطاع  والنذارة لمن عصى، والهداية  والجزاء على الله تعالى ]، فعلى الرسول البشارة  والنذارة، أما الهداية  فليست له، والذي يجازي العباد هو الله، ليس الرسول،  فالرسل ليست مهمتهم  الجزاء أبداً، وإنما مهمتهم البشارة والنذارة.
[   رابعاً: الفسق عن طاعة الله ورسوله ثمرة التكذيب والطاعة ثمرة الإيمان ]،   فمن شك في كتاب الله أو في سنة فإنه لا يعمل، هذه سنة الله، كل الذين لا   يستقيمون سبب ذلك شكهم وعدم إيمانهم اليقيني في قلوبهم، ومن صدق واطمأن لا   يستطيع أن يفسق، إن فسق الآن يتوب غداً ولا يستمر على فسقه.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (14)  
الحلقة (375)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (6)**

          النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسل من ربه سبحانه وتعالى ليبلغ دينه  للناس،  وليتبع ما أوحى الله إليه دون زيادة أو نقصان، وما أعطاه الله عز  وجل  خزائنه، ولا أطلعه على الغيب الذي يختص به سبحانه، ولا جعله ملكاً،  وإنما  جعله بشراً يمشي بين الناس، ويتكلم بلسانهم، لينذرهم ويخوفهم من  عذاب الله  ونقمته إن هم أعرضوا وكذبوا، ويبشرهم بالجنة والنعيم إن هم  أطاعوا وصدقوا.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم إني ملك ...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
هذا  وما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه  الآيات التي نسمعها من مرتلها علينا ثم نأخذ في  شرحها وبيان مراد ربنا  منها:
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِندِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ  الْغَيْبَ  وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا  يُوحَى  إِلَيَّ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلا  تَتَفَكَّرُونَ    *    وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ   لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   *    وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ   يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا  مِنْ  حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ   الظَّالِمِينَ   *    وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنَّا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ مَنَّ   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ   بِالشَّاكِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:50-53] بلى.                      
أمر الله تعالى رسوله بنفي اختصاصه بخزائن الله وعلم الغيب وكونه ملكاً
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات، هيا نتدارس هذه الآيات:أولاً: من القائل: ( قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِندِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ  )[الأنعام:50]؟
هذا   كلام الله عز وجل، يأمر رسوله ونبيه ومصطفاه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن  يقول هذا القول لخصومه لأعدائه لنفاة التوحيد والعادلين بربهم، لأولئك   الذين كذبوا بنبوته ونفوها ونسبوه إلى السحر والشعر والأساطير التي مضت في   الزمان السابق، هؤلاء هم رؤساء الشرك في مكة، والله ولي رسوله والمؤمنين،   فها هو ذا تعالى يوجه رسوله ويبين له كيف يدحض حججهم الباطلة وكيف يبطل   تخرصاتهم وأكاذيبهم التي لا وجه لها من الصحة. 
قل يا رسولنا: ( قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِندِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:50]، تطالبونني بالأموال وتطالبونني بكذا وكذا وأنا ما عندي خزائن ذلك، ( قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِندِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:50]، والخزائن مستودعات الأرزاق، خزانة وخزائن، فخزائن الله التي أودع فيها أرزاق العباد لا أملكها وما هي عندي.
ثانياً: ( وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ  )[الأنعام:50].
الغيب   استأثر الله تعالى به، هو الذي يعلم ما ينزل بكم وما يصيبكم في المستقبل،   وأنا لا أعلم الغيب، ومرده إلى الله، فلا تطالبوني بما لا قدرة لي عليه،   بما ليس في طوقي ولا في استطاعتي، وقوفكم هذا وقوف المعرضين فقط، وإلا  فليس  من شأني أنني أملك خزائن الله وأفتحها على من أشاء وأحجبها عمن أشاء،  ولست  أنا أبداً بالذي يدعي علم الغيب فيقول: سيصيبكم كذا، سينزل بكم كذا.  أنا  لا أملك هذا وليس عندي منه شيء.
ثالثاً: ( وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ  )[الأنعام:50]، ما قال: أنا ملك أستطيع أن أزيل الجبال، أو أضرب الجبال برءوسكم، بل قال: أنا بشر ما أنا بملك من الملائكة. 
فعلمه ربه أن ينفي عنه هذه الثلاث الصفات:
الأولى: أن ينفي عنه أنه يملك خزائن المال وغير ذلك، هذا استأثر الله به.
ثانياً:   أنه لا يعلم الغيب، ما غاب عن العيون لا يملكه الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  وهذا هو الغيب الحقيقي، وهو ما في الملكوت الأعلى وما تجري به أقضية  الله  وأقداره.
ثالثاً: ( وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ  )[الأنعام:50] حتى تطالبوني بأن أحول الجبال أو أن أفعل كذا وكذا، هذا ما هو بشأني.   
حصر مهمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في اتباع ما يوحى إليه
  يقول تعالى له: انف هذه الثلاثة وقرر شيئاً واحداً، وهو: ( إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ   )[الأنعام:50]،  هذه مهمتي، أنا عبد الله ورسوله مهمتي أن أتبع ما يوحي  الله إلي، فإن قال:  اسكت سكت، وإن قال: تكلم تكلمت، إن قال: بلغ بلغت، إن  قال: أنذر أنذرت، إن  قال: اترك تركت، ما أنا إلا متبع لما يوحي ربي إلي من  الأوامر والنواهي.  وهذا لا ينفي أن يجتهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في مسائل أيام  التشريع، فإن أصاب وأقره الله فذاك، وإن لم يصب فالله عز  وجل يرشده إلى  الصواب، لكن بالصورة العامة رسول الله لا يقول ولا يفعل، لا  يأمر ولا ينهى  إلا بما يوحي الله إليه، لا يتبع غير ما يوحي الله إليه،  ومعنى هذا: أنه لا  يتبع رأي ذي رأي ولا فكر ذي فكر، بل يتبع فقط ما أوحاه  الله إليه وأذن له  فيه، سواء قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم فعله أم أمر به  أم نهى عنه، وهكذا.(إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ  )[الأنعام:50] ما أتبع ( إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ  )[الأنعام:50]، من الموحي إليه سوى الله؟ 
وقد   عرفنا طريق الوحي: إما أن يلقي في روعه الكلمة فيفهمها عن الله، أو  يخاطبه  الله من وراء حجاب، أو يرسل إليه ملكاً يجلس إليه ويعلمه عن الله  ويبلغه.     
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير أفلا تتفكرون)
ثم قال له أيضاً: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:50] لهم، وهذه هي صور الحجاج وإبطال الباطل ودحض المنكر، قل لهم يا رسولنا: ( هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ   )[الأنعام:50]  هل يستوي الجاهل والعالم؟ هل يستوي الحي والميت؟ هل يستوي  المهتدي والضال؟  هل يستوي الجائع والشبعان؟ من يقول بالاستواء؟ ومعنى هذا:  أنكم ضلال وأنا  مهتد فكيف نتفق معكم؟ إنكم عميان لا تبصرون الحق لعمى  قلوبكم وأنا على  بصيرة، أنا على نور من ربي وأنتم على ظلمة الشياطين، فكيف  نستوي معكم؟ (قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   )[الأنعام:50]  يا عباد الله! لو تفكروا لقالوا: لا يستوي من يوحى إليه  ويعلم ومن لا يوحى  إليه شيء ولا يعلم شيئاً، أنت رسول ونحن عباد الله،  آمنا برسالتك، آمنا  بما جئت به. ومن ثم يهتدون ويدخلون في رحمة الله، ولا  تظن أن هذا الكلام ما  كان له أثر، بل كل من اهتدى في مكة اهتدى بهذه  الآيات الربانية.
(قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ  )[الأنعام:50] الجواب: لا. إذاً: ( أَفَلا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ  )[الأنعام:50]، تفكروا فمن استخدم فكره عرف الحق، أما من يريد ألا يتفكر ولا يتأمل ولا يتذكر فإنه يبقى أعمى ويبقى في الضلال. 
وهذه   لفتة عندكم: هل يستوي الأعمى بينكم والبصير؟ الجواب: لا. هل يستوي الضال   والمهتدي؟ لا. هل يستوي الحي والميت؟ لا. إذاً: كيف تهتدون وأنتم معرضون  عن  نور الله؟ كيف تهتدون وأنتم لا تؤمنون بوحي الله ولا برسول الله؟  فكروا. 
وهذه   مظاهر رحمة الله بعباده، لو شاء الله لأنزل الهداية في قلوبهم، لو شاء   لولدتهم أمهاتهم مؤمنين، ولكن هذه حكمته، يدخل في رحمته من يشاء، ولكن يعلم   ويهدي ويبين، فمن أجاب الله واستجاب له هداه، ومن أدبر وأعرض أضله  وأشقاه،  وهذا إلى يوم القيامة.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأنذر به الذين يخافون أن يحشروا إلى ربهم ليس لهم من دونه ولي ولا شفيع لعلهم  يتقون)
  ثم قال تعالى: (   وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ   لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ  )[الأنعام:51].هذه   الآية تكون للمؤمنين، وكان مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة مؤمنون   أقلاء، هؤلاء هم الذين تنذرهم بالقرآن الكريم وتخوفهم بما فيه من الأحكام   والشرائع، وما يهدي إليهم من الهداية وما يبين من الضلال؛ لأن المؤمنين   -كما علمتم- أحياء مبصرون، والحي المبصر السميع يستجيب، إذاً: اترك هؤلاء   الضلال -يا رسولنا- وأنذر بالقرآن من هم مؤمنون أحياء غير أموات، كقوله   تعالى من آخر سورة ق: ( فَذَكِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَنْ يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ   )[ق:45]،  هذا الذي إذا ذكرته ذكر، أما الذي قلبه ميت وهو في ظلمة فإنك  تقرأ عليه  القرآن من أوله إلى آخره فلا يسمع شيئاً ولا يستفيد، وهذه كرامة  المؤمنين  وإن كان منهم المذنبون، فإنظارهم يستفيدون منه، إذا خوفهم يوم  القيامة  وخوفهم بعذاب الله يتوبون إلى الله، من كان على معصية من تلك  اللحظة أو  الساعة يعزم على تركها فيستفيد بإنذارك بالقرآن يا رسولنا، أما  الأموات  المشركون الكفرة فكيف يستفيدون؟
وقد يدخل في هذا بعض اليهود والنصارى، إذ هم يؤمنون بالله وبلقائه، كذلك أنذرهم، وأنذر به ( وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:51] أي: بالقرآن العظيم، أو بيوم القيامة ( الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ  )[الأنعام:51]، والحشر إلى الله هو السوق بواسطة الملائكة إلى ساحة فصل القضاء، واقرءوا لهذا: (   وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي   الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا   هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ   *  وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا  )[الزمر:68-69]، إذا جاء الرب لفصل القضاء استنارت تلك الأرض كلها بنور الله، (   وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ   بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا   يُظْلَمُونَ   *  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ  )[الزمر:69-70]، ثم سيق أهل النار إلى النار وأهل الجنة إلى الجنة، كما في آخر سورة الزمر.
(وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:51]  أي: بالقرآن، أو بيوم القيامة، كل ذلك صالح، فالقرآن حمال  الوجوه، الذين  يؤمنون بيوم القيامة أنذرهم به حتى يقللوا من الشر والفساد  ويقللوا من  الباطل، فينتفعوا بهذا.     
جهة ما يثبت من الشفاعة وجهة ما ينفى منها
(وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ   )[الأنعام:51]،  هل لأحد يوم القيامة في عرصات القيامة في ساحة الحكم  والقضاء، هل هناك من  له شفيع وولي سوى الله؟ والله لا أحد، فإذا أراد الله  أن يكرم أحدنا قال:  أي فلان! شفعناك في فلانة أو فلان. إذا أراد الله أن  يشفع امرأً قال:  شفعناك فاشفع. ويحدد له فيمن يشفع، ولا تظن -كما يقول  المبطلون وكما زور  الضالون وضللوا أمة المؤمنين والمسلمين- أن فلاناً  القطب هو الذي يشفع،  فهذا كله باطل. فنحن  لا ننفي وجود من يشفع يوم القيامة لبعض الناس، ولكن  ننفي أن يقول أحد:  أنا أشفع لفلان، ومن الآن أعطني بستانك أو أعطني منزلك  لأشفع لك، فهم  يخرجون من بيوتهم وبساتينهم للمشايخ ليشفعوا لهم، يضمنون لهم  الشفاعة.
إذاً:  لا يملك الشفاعة يوم القيامة أحد إلا الله، هو الذي  يأذن لمن شاء أن يشفع  تكريماً له، ويبين له من يشفع فيه أيضاً، فلو أراد  محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم -وهو رسول الله- أن يشفع في أبي جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط فلا يصح ذلك  ولا يأذن الله له، (  وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي  شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا  إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى )[النجم:26]  عمن يشاء، فلا بد أن يأذن الله لك بأن  تشفع، ولا بد وأن يرضى عمن تشفع له،  فإذا لم يرض له أن يدخل جنته فلن  تستطيع أنت أن تشفع له.
ولا   ننسى ذاك المنظر العجيب الذي بينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في عرصات   القيامة في ساحة فصل القضاء، فإن إبراهيم عليه السلام يقول: يا رب! لقد   وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم يبعثون -وهذا جاء في كتاب الله في سورة الشعراء-   وهذا أبي الأبعد في النار، فأي خزي أعظم من هذا الخزي يا رب؟ أراد أن يشفع   في أبيه، فما كان إلا أن قال الله له: انظر تحت قدميك، فنظر فإذا والده  آزر  في صورة ذكر من ذكران الضباع ملطخ بالدماء، فما إن نظر إليه إبراهيم  حتى  اقشعر جلده وصاح: سحقاً سحقاً، أي: بعداً بعداً، فأخذته الملائكة من  قوائمه  الأربع وألقوه في اصل الجحيم وطابت نفس إبراهيم.                           
التقوى غاية الإنذار بالقرآن الكريم
  إذاً: ( وَأَنذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ  )[الأنعام:51] يتولى أمرهم، ( وَلا شَفِيعٌ  )[الأنعام:51] يشفع لهم، بل الله هو الولي وهو الشفيع.ثم علل لهذا بقوله: ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   )[الأنعام:51]  الله فلا يعصونه، بم يتقى الله يا عباده؟ بتقواه، لا  بالحصون ولا بالأسوار  ولا بالسحر ولا بالجيوش أبداً، إنما يتقى الله  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فقط، لا  شيء آخر إلا بتقوى الله عز وجل، فمن اتقى الله  -أي: أطاعه فلم يعصه- فقد  زكت نفسه وطابت وطهرت وأصبحت كأرواح الطاهرين،  فهذه الروح لا يمكن أن  يتلاءم معها العذاب أو الخزي والعار، بل تتلاءم مع  أهل الجنة وما فيها من  نعيم مقيم.

(وَأَنذِرْ  بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ  لَيْسَ  لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ  )[الأنعام:51]،  أنذر بالقرآن يا عبد الله، أنذروا أيها المؤمنون بالقرآن  من يخافون الله  ويخشون الوقوف بين يديه؛ رجاء أن يتقوه فيتركوا معاصي  الله، فكل من يخالط  معصية ويباشرها وأنت تعلم ذلك فعلمه وأنذره وخوفه  بلقاء الله، فأنت نائب عن  رسول الله.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ...)
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ  )[الأنعام:52].  
سبب نزول الآية الكريمة
هذه  نزلت في حادثة معينة وقد تكررت، وهي أنه أيام كان رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم بمكة جاءه وفد من المشركين من غلاتهم وكبارهم، وقالوا: إن  أردت  أن نسمع منك ونفهم ما تقول فأبعد عنا هؤلاء الفقراء والمتسخين لنجلس  إليك  جلسة خاصة ونفهم ما تقول، أما أن نجلس مع بلال وصهيب وفلان وفلان فلا  نستطيع، وقالوا: اكتب لنا بهذا صكاً، وتقول الرواية: استدعى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم علياً  ليكتب، فلما هم صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الفعل رجاء  أن يدخل هؤلاء الرؤساء  في الإسلام فيتبعهم الجهال والعوام وتنتهي هذه  الحرب، وهذا من باب الرشد  والفهم والبصيرة، فلو أسلم أبو جهل وعقبة وفلان  وفلان لأسلمت مكة كلها، هكذا فهم ورغب وأراد أن يطبق، قال سعد بن أبي وقاص :  أنا وعبد الله بن مسعود وفلان واثنان معنا لا أسميهما، فلما هم رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يطبق هذه المسألة أنزل الله تعالى قوله: ( وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ   )[الأنعام:52]،  لا تطردهم من أين؟ من مجلسك ليجلس الطغاة والمشركين، إذ  كان يجلس حول  الكعبة ويجلس حوله الفقراء، وأما الأغنياء فيلوون رءوسهم  متكبرين، يقال  لهم: اجلسوا لتسمعوا، فيقولون: لن نسمع؛ فهؤلاء يجترئون  علينا ويقولون  فينا. وهذه الصفة باقية إلى يوم القيامة، أهل الكبر لا  يجلسون في مجالس  العلم ولا يجالسون الفقراء بحال من الأحوال إلى يوم  القيامة، والكتاب كتاب  هداية للأبيض والأصفر إلى يوم القيامة.إذاً:  ( وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ  وَالْعَشِيِّ )[الكهف:28]، لما أمر بألا يفعل أصبح يجلس مع المؤمنين ثم  يقوم عنهم ليتعرض لأولئك الطغاة لعلهم يهتدون، فأنزل الله تعالى: (  وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ )[الكهف:28] احبسها، (  مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ  وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ  عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ  مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا  وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ  أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا  *  وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ  )[الكهف:28-29]، هداية من هذه؟ هداية الله، قولوا: آمنا بالله، كيف يكفر بالله؟    
ذكر خبر عتاب الله تعالى لنبيه في شأن ابن أم مكتوم
ولا  ننسى أيضاً عتاب الله له صلى الله عليه وسلم في سورة عبس، تلك  حادثة  خاصة؛ حيث كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يكلم كبار الطغاة ويدعوهم   ليهديهم وعبد الله بن أم مكتوم  الأعمى وراءه بعصاه يقول: يا رسول الله!  علمني، يا رسول الله! أجبني،  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يلتفت لأنه  مشغول لعل الله يهدي عمرو بن هشام أو عقبة بن أبي معيط ، فأنزل الله تعالى  فيه: ( عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى   *  أَنْ جَاءَهُ الأَعْمَى  )[عبس:1-2]، عبس بوجهه وتولى وأعرض، يلتفت إليه ثم يتركه، ( وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى   *  أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى   *  أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى   *  فَأَنْتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى   *  وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلَّا يَزَّكَّى   *  وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَكَ يَسْعَى   *  وَهُوَ يَخْشَى   *  فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى  *  كَلَّا إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ  )[عبس:1-11]، ما إن نزلت هذه حتى كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاء ابن أم  مكتوم  فرش له بعض ردائه وأجلسه إلى جنبه، ويقول: مرحباً بالذي عاتبني ربي  من  أجله! هل تستطيعون هذا؟ هل تقدرون عليه؟ لو أخذتم قبساً من الأخلاق  النبوي  فذلك يمكن، شخص سجنت أو اتهمت أو أوذيت من أجله ثم تنسى ذلك كله  وترحب به  وتؤهل وتسهل وتكرمه، من له نصيب من الخلق النبوي من خلق محمد صلى  الله عليه  وسلم فإنه يفعل هذا.                          
المراد بالدعاء في الآية الكريمة وبيان مقصد الداعين
(وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ   )[الأنعام:52]،  وهنا الدعاء بمعنى الذكر والصلاة: صلاة الصبح وصلاة  العصر، والغداة قال  أهل العلم: هي من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس، والعشي:  من العصر إلى غروب  الشمس.قال تعالى: ( يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ  )[الأنعام:52]، يسألونه ما يريدون أن يكملوا به ويسعدوا، هؤلاء تعرض عنهم وهم يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي وتلتفت إلى الآخرين!
(يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ   )[الأنعام:52]،  أي: وجه الله عز وجل، فحين يصلون ويذكرون ويبكون ويدعون  هل يريدون الدينار  والدرهم؟ يريدون ماذا؟ أن ينظر الله إليهم ويحبهم ويغفر  لهم ويرفعهم، ما  يريدون ديناراً ولا درهماً ولا شهوة، يريدون وجه الله  فقط، هؤلاء ( مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:52]، لن تحاسب عليهم أنت أبداً، ( وَمَا مِنْ حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:52] وهم كذلك لا يحاسبون عليك من شيء، إذاً: أنت في طريقك إلى الله وهم في طريقهم إلى الله عز وجل.      
حكم طرد الفقراء والمساكين من مجالس الأغنياء ونحوهم
قال تعالى: ( فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:52]،  إذاً: فطرد الفقراء أو المساكين من مجالس أهل العلم أو  مجالس أهل الفضل  محرم عندنا لا يجوز، بل إذا جلس فقير ثيابه رثة تكرمه كما  تكرم الغني إذا  جلس وثيابه جميلة، عرفتم هذه؟ لا تقل: أبعدوه فهذا وسخ  فيه كذا، وإذا دخل  الغني تهش في وجهه وتفرح!كنت  اليوم عند باب المعارج هذه، وكان هناك اثنان أو ثلاثة على رأسهم إمامنا  الشيخ علي ، فنزلت من العربة وصافحت الشيخ علياً وأولئك الأغنياء، وكان  أمامي فقير لاصق فجئت وسلمت عليه، فتعجب؛ لأنه ليس معتاداً أن يسلم عليه،  فذكرت هذه. 
يجب   ألا ننسى هذه الهداية الربانية، لا فرق بين الغني والفقير، وإن كان هناك   فرق بين العاصي والمطيع، بين المذنب والسليم من الذنوب والآثام، أما النسب   والحسب والمال واللباس فهذا لا قيمة له أبداً، ها هو الله يؤدب رسوله  بقوله  تعالى: (  وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ  يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ مَا  عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا مِنْ  حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:52]، ما أنت بمسئول عنهم ولا هم بمسئولين عنك يوم القيامة.
(فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ  )[الأنعام:52] من أين؟ من جماعة الظلمة. فهل بعد هذا شيء؟ ( فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:52]،  وجزاء الظالمين معروف، ومن تلك الساعة والرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم لا يفرق  بين غني وفقير، ولا بين شريف ووضيع، وكذلك أصحابه  وأتباعه إلى اليوم وإلى  يوم القيامة.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا ...)
ثم قال تعالى في بيان حكمة الفقر والغنى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنَّا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   )[الأنعام:53]،  ابتلاء واختبار من الله لعباده، هذا سليم وهذا مصاب، وهذا  مريض وهذا  مبتلى، هذا غني وهذا فقير، هذا جميل الوجه وهذا ذميمه، لم فعل  الله هذا؟ ما  الحكمة؟ ما السر؟ لِمَ لَمْ يخلق الكل على أجمل إنسان؟ لم  جعلنا كذا وكذا؟  لم فرق بيننا: هذا أسود وهذا أصفر، هذا مريض وهذا صحيح،  هذا فقير وهذا  غني، هذا جاهل وهذا كذا، ما الحكمة؟قال:  ليختبرهم؛ لأنهم مهيئون لحياة  الخلد والبقاء في عالم السماء وعالم الأرض،  إذاً: فهذه الدنيا دار امتحان  واختبار؛ فلهذا يوجد الفقير والغني والمتسخ  والنظيف، وأنت مبتلى بذلك.
(وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنَّا  )[الأنعام:53]، من القائل؟ إنه الله. ( بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ  )[الأنعام:53]، الأغنياء بالفقراء، والصالحين بالفاسدين، فتنا بعضهم ببعض ( لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا  )[الأنعام:53]، أهؤلاء منَّ الله عليهم وأكرمهم وأعزهم ونحن ما فعل بنا هذا؟     
معنى قوله تعالى: (أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين)
  قال تعالى: ( أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ   )[الأنعام:53]؟  بلى. من هم الشاكرون؟ الذين يعترفون بنعمة الله عليهم  ويذكرونها بقلوبهم،  ويترجمون ذلك بألسنتهم، ويفصحون عن ذلك بكلمة: الحمد  لله.. الحمد لله..  الحمد لله.ثم  إن تلك النعمة إذا كانت جاهاً، بحيث صار فلان عنده جاه عند  الدولة وعند  الأغنياء، أو إذا كنت ذا جاه وجاهك يرتفع ويقبل؛ فأعط للناس  شكراً لله عز  وجل، إذا كنت ذا صحة بدنية فاشكر نعمة الله، فإذا وجدت من  يحمل زنبيلاً  ثقيلاً فاحمله معه، أو رأيت من يدفع سيارته فتجرد وادفعها  معه، رأيت من  يبني جداراً وأنت ليس عندك عمل فشمر ثيابك واشتغل معه في  جداره شكراً لله  على نعمة هذه الصحة، أو كان عندك مال، أغناك الله وفضلك  على غيرك من الناس  فاشكر الله بأن تنفق هذا المال فيما يرضي الله عز وجل  ويحبه، لا تبخل به،  عندك علم فضلك الله به فاشكر الله عز وجل واحمده وعلم،  وإذا سألك مؤمن  فأجبه ولا تقل: اذهب عني. وبذلك يتم شكرك لله على نعمته، ( أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:53]؟ الجواب: نعم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم، اللهم اجعلنا منهم، إنك ولينا ووليهم.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (15)  
الحلقة (376)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (7)

          على المسلم الداعي إلى ربه أن يكون على علم كاف بالله عز وجل،  وبتوحيده  ووعده ووعيده، وبأحكام شرعه ودينه، وأن يكون عالماً بما يحبه  سبحانه وبما  يكرهه، وأن يوطن نفسه على الصبر في سبيل دعوته، فيصبر على  مدعويه والمقبلين  عليه، ويتلطف بهم، ويقربهم إليه، ويصبر على معارضيه من  أهل الزيغ والضلال،  والله عز وجل كاف عباده الصالحين.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا جاءك الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا فقل سلام عليكم كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر   بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده  ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة ومع هذه الآيات التي نسمع  تلاوتها مجودة مرتلة من أحد الأبناء،  وبعد ذلك نأخذ في شرحها وبيان ما جاء  فيها من الهدي الإلهي:
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ   عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ   عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ   فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   *  وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   *    قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ   اللَّهِ قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا وَمَا أَنَا   مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ   *    قُلْ إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِهِ مَا عِندِي   مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ   وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ   *  قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:54-58].      
توجيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحفاوة بمن يجيئه من المؤمنين
معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! نحن الآن مع ربنا  تعالى جل  جلاله وعظم سلطانه، ومع نبينا ومصطفانا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فلنستمع،  فيا لها من حضرة ربانية لقوم يفقهون، اسمع ما يقول ربنا تبارك  وتعالى  لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا  )[الأنعام:54]، وإذا جاءك يا رسولنا ( الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا  )[الأنعام:54] الحاوية لشرائعنا وأحكامنا، المبينة لسبيل النجاة، فماذا تعمل معهم؟ أهل لهم ورحب بهم وسهِّل: ( فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:54]، ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:54].تقدم   بالأمس أنه هم بإبعاد فقراء المؤمنين الذين طالبه المشركون بأن يبعدهم  عنه  ليخلو لهم رسول الله ويجلس إليهم وحده، فلما هم ولم يفعل أنزل الله  قوله: ( وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ  )[الأنعام:52]، والآن ها هم قد جاءوا، فقال له: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:54].
و(السلام   عليكم) و(سلام عليكم) بمعنى واحد، وهي كلمة تدل على الأمن والستر وعدم   الأذى بحال من الأحوال، أي: سلمتم، فالسلامة من نصيبكم.                           
بيان ما كتبه تعالى على نفسه من الرحمة بالمذنب عن جهالة بعد توبته وإصلاحه
(كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ   )[الأنعام:54]،  أي: أوجبها على نفسه، ولا يوجد من يوجب على الله شيئاً؛  إذ هو القاهر فوق  عباده، ولكن لما اعتدنا نحن كلمة: كتب على نفسه كذا، أو  كتب له بكذا، بطريق  الوجوب؛ خاطبنا بما يزيد في علمنا ومعرفتنا: ( كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ  )[الأنعام:54] أي: خالقكم ورازقكم ومدبر حياتكم، كتب إلهكم الذي لا إله غيره ( عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ   )[الأنعام:54]،  فلهذا من تاب إليه مهما جنى وقارف وارتكب من عظائم  الذنوب؛ فإنه إذا تاب  إليه وأصلح ما أفسده يجد الله غفوراً رحيماً، هذا  الخطاب للبشرية كلها إلى  يوم القيامة ونحن من بينهم.(كتب)  أي: أوجب تعالى على نفسه الرحمة، من  مظاهر تلك الرحمة أن من أذنب منا  أعظم الذنوب ثم تاب ورجع وعاد إلى الحق  والطهر وأصلح ما أفسد، وكان  ارتكابه ذلك الإثم بجهالة، لا عن تعمد واستهزاء  وكبرياء وكفر والعياذ  بالله؛ إذ مثل هذا قد لا يتوب عليه، كما قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[البقرة:6]. 
لكن   هذا ارتكب الذنب جهالة، ما عنده علم بأن الله يكره كذا أو لا يحب كذا، ما   عنده علم أن الله يغضب لأجل كذا أو كذا، غلبته شهوته فارتكب معصية كبيرة  أو  صغيرة، هذا أوجب الله تعالى على نفسه الرحمة له بأن يغفر له ويرحمه إذا   تاب.
أثر اقتراف المحرمات على النفس في غير حالة الإكراه والنسيان
  وتأملوا الآية الكريمة: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ  )[الأنعام:54] لأنه في جواب (إذا)، ( فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ   )[الأنعام:54]،  والسوء: كل ما يسيء إلى النفس البشرية، يخبثها ويعفنها  ويفرض عليها الظلم  والنتن، إذ كل معصية لله بترك واجب أو بفعل حرام يتولد  عنها هذا الأذى  للنفس والقلب، واحلف على ذلك بالله ولن تحنث، اللهم إلا  إذا كان فاعل  المعصية غير متعمد، أو كان مكرهاً بالحديد والنار، فالمكره  كالناسي لا  يتأثر أحدهما بهذا، فالمكره على أن يقول كلمة الباطل أو يرتكب  جريمة معفو  عنه، لأنه لا إرادة له، والناسي غير متعمد كذلك فما يتأثر قلبه  بهذا العمل.أقول:   المعصية لله والرسول تكون إما بترك واجب يجب أن يفعل، أو بارتكاب منهي  يجب  أن يترك، هذه هي المعصية، إذا ارتكبها عبد ناسياً كما لو أفطر ناسياً  أن  اليوم من رمضان، أو ارتكبها مكرهاً بالحديد والنار، فهل هذا تؤثر فيه  تلك  المعصية؟ لا تؤثر، لا تنتج خبثاً ولا تنتن قلبه ونفسه؛ لأنه فاقد  الإرادة  أو ناس، وفي الحديث: ( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا  عليه )،  قاعدة مبينة، أما إذا ارتكب ذلك بجهالة، كأن يقول: سوف أتوب، أو  لعل هذا  لا يغضب ربي، أو أنا معذور.. أو نحو ذلك من أنواع الجهالات كثيرة،  ليخرج  ذاك الذي يحارب الله وشرعه علناً وعمداً، إذ هذا لا يتوب الله  عليه، فهذا  الذي فعل هذه المعصية بجهالة ثم تاب وأصلح، أي: أنه ترك  المعصية ونفسه  مظلمة ليزكيها ويطهرها بالصلاة بالصدقات بالذكر بالدعاء حتى  يزول ذلك العفن  والنتن في نفسه، وأصلح ما أفسد، سواء أفسد أموال الناس أو  أفسد قلبه  ونفسه؛ فإن الله تعالى يتوب عليه.  
توجيه الرسول وأتباعه المؤمنين إلى الهدي الرباني في التعامل مع المعترف بذنبه الراغب في التوبة
(ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَنَّهُ  )[الأنعام:54] أي: الله عز وجل ( غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:54]،  يغفر له ذلك الذنب ويرحمه، أمر الرسول أن يبلغ هذا  للمؤمنين، أيما مؤمن  يجيء ويعتذر ويقول: أذنبت يا رسول الله، يقول له  الرسول: مرحباً وأهلاً  وسهلاً، سلام عليكم، توبوا يتوب الله عليكم،  استغفروا يغفر لكم، ما يواجههم  بغلظة ولا بشدة ولا بعنف ولا بغضب أبداً،  وهذا منهج الرسول الذي سلكه ويجب  أن نسلكه نحن، إذا أذنب أخوك أو أذنبت  أختك من المؤمنين والمؤمنات فلا  تواجه بالمواجهة القاسية أو الشديدة وهو  يقول: قد فعلت فاستغفر الله لي،  ادع له بالمغفرة وبشره وهنئه بالتوبة التي  رزقهم الله إياها، عملاً بهذا  التوجيه الإلهي.ماذا قال تعالى؟ ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا  )[الأنعام:54]، هؤلاء ليسوا بمشركين ولا كافرين، (   فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ   أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ   بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:54]،  وقرئت: (فإنه غفور رحيم) يغفر له ويرحمه، يستر ذلك الذنب  ويمحوه ويرحمه،  هذه بشرى عاجلة، وهل من المؤمنين من لا يذنب طول الدهر؟  أيما مؤمن يذنب  ذنباً ويأتيك يستفتيك أو يعرض عليك ذنبه ويسألك عما يصنع  فلا تغلظ القول  عليه ولا تعبس ولا تقطب، بل قل: مرحباً وسلام عليك، واصبر  وتحمل وإنك كذا  وكذا، هذه هداية الله للمؤمنين.
(وَإِذَا  جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ  كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ  عَمِلَ  مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ   فَأَنَّهُ  )[الأنعام:54] أي: الله ( غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:54]، يغفر له ذلك الذنب ويرحمه برضاه وإدخاله جنة النعيم مع الأبرار والصالحين، أما تفرحكم هذه؟    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين)
  الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:55]،  كهذا التفصيل الذي نفصل به الآيات المبينة للشرائع  والأحكام والعبادات؛  كهذا التفصيل نفصل الآيات من أجل أن تظهر طريق  المجرمين وتترك وتهجر ويبتعد  عنها.(وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ  )[الأنعام:55]، أي: كهذا التفصيل بذكر الحادثة أو ذكر ما يتبعها وما يترتب عليها، وطريق التوبة والنجاة، هذا التفصيل من أجل ماذا؟ ( وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ  )[الأنعام:55] تتضح ( سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:55]  فيتركها المؤمنون ويهجرونها ولا يلتفتون إليها، ولو لم يكن  هناك تفصيل  وبيان فسنقع فيما يقع فيه الآخرون، ومن هنا نستنبط أن طلب  العلم واجب  وفريضة، حتى تعرف طريق الحق من طريق الباطل، حتى تعرف سبيل  النجاة من سبيل  الخسران، فالله عز وجل يمتن علينا ويقول: هكذا نفصل الآيات  من أجل ماذا؟ ( وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:55]  وتتضح، ويعرف الإجرام والمجرمون والكفرة والكافرون حتى  يتجنب طريقهم  ويبتعد عنهم، فهل هذه منة إلهية أم لا؟ لو ما بين لنا طريق  الهدى فكيف  سنهتدي؟ لو ما بين لنا طريق الضلال وفصلها في الكتاب بعد ذلك  فسنفعل ما  يفعله الناس ونحن لا ندري؟ 
أقول:  الحمد لله أن فصل الله آياته فبين  طريق الهدى وطريق الضلال، فمن أخذ في  طريق الهدى اهتدى، ومن أخذ في طريق  الضلال ضل أحب أم كره.
(وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ   )[الأنعام:55]  وفي قراءة: (سبيلَ المجرمين) لتعرف يا رسولنا سبيل  المجرمين، من هم  المجرمون؟ اللصوص والسراق والزناة والمشركون الكافرون،  هذا اللفظ يشمل كل  معصية، إذ كل من أذنب ذنباً فقد أجرم على نفسه، لوثها  وعفنها وأبعدها عن  رضا الله ومحبته، كل من أجرم جريمة على نفسه فهو مجرم،  وفعلته جريمة.
(سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:55]  سبيل الظالمين الكافرين المشركين اللصوص، قل ما شئت، وقد  بين تعالى هذا في  كتابه، ما بقي إثم غير معلوم في القرآن، ما بقيت جريمة  غير مبينة في  القرآن بسبب هذا التفصيل.
(وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ  )[الأنعام:55] أي: كهذا التفصيل، ( وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:55]. 
أطرح   هذا السؤال: ما زلت أشك أن كثيرين لا يفهمون معنى الجريمة، فما الجريمة؟   كل من أذنب ذنباً ولو بنظرة محرمة فقد أجرم على نفسه، أفسدها، صب عليها   الدخن والنتن والعفن، فهو مجرم، كل من ضرب أخاً أو سلب ماله أو سبه أو شتمه   فقد أجرم أم لا؟ فهو مجرم مرتين: أجرم على ذلك العبد وأجرم على نفسه؛   فلهذا كان كل مذنب مجرم.
(وَلِتَسْتَبِين   سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:55]، لولا هذا الكتاب فهل سنعرف الذنوب والمعاصي؟ لن نعرفها، إن عرفنا شيئاً جهلنا أشياء.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله ...) 
 ثم قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:56] أيها المبلغ عنا. هنا رسول الله مع ربه، قل يا رسولنا لهم وأعلن: ( إِنِّي نُهِيتُ  )[الأنعام:56]، من نهاه؟ الله ربه وخالقه.(قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:56]،  فابكوا أو اضحكوا، نهاني ربي أن أعبد الذين تدعونهم من  أصنامكم وأوثانكم  وحجارتكم، أو من شهواتكم وأهوائكم، أو مما اتخذتموه آلهة  وعبدتموه كعيسى ومريم  .. وما إلى ذلك، نهاني ربي أن أعبد الذين تدعون من  دون الله، وتدعون  بمعنى: تعبدون، إذ الدعاء هو العبادة ومخها، فمن دعا غير  الله فقد عبده، كل  من دعا غير الله فقد عبد من دعاه، إذ الدعاء هو  العبادة؛ فلهذا قال: ( نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:56]،  لا أدعو اللات ولا العزى ولا وثناً ولا حجراً، أدعو الله  وحده فقط، فلا  تلومونني إذاً فأنا مأمور، سيدي ومولاي نهاني أن أعبد الذين  تدعون من دون  الله، فهل نعصيه من أجلكم؟
هذه  الآيات تزيل مفاهيم من نفوس المشركين  وتوجب فهوماً أخرى، يندهشون مما  يقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول: نهاني  ربي أن أعبد الذين تدعون، فلا  تلومونني أنا، أنا منهي، أنا مأمور، وأنتم  لا تنتهون وتعبدون غير الله.     
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل لا أتبع أهواءكم قد ضللت إذاً وما أنا من المهتدين)
ثم قال له مرة أخرى: ( قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:56]،  ومعنى هذا: أن كل من عبد غير الله بدعاء.. بحلف.. بذبح..  باستغاثة..  بنذر.. بركوع.. بسجود؛ والله ما فعل ذلك إلا اتباعاً للهوى، لا  يملك من  الحق في ذلك شيئاً، ولا مقدار واحد من مائة من دليل.(قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:56]،  معنى هذا: لا أعبد ما تعبدون، ولا أعتقد ما تعتقدون، ولا  أسلك ما تسلكون؛  لأنكم على غير علم ولا على بينة، وإنما بالأهواء فقط، كيف  أترك بيان ربي  وهداية مولاي وأتبع أهواءكم؟ هل يوجد من عرف من أبنائنا  وإخواننا التوحيد  ويستجيب للخرافة فيدعو غير الله؟ ما ذلك بممكن أبداً  مهما كان، تدعو رسول  الله: يا رسول الله أغثني، أعطيني! هل هناك من يرضى  بهذا الكلام؟ لأن هذا  هوى؛ فمن فعله فقد اتبع هواه، آلله أمره بهذا؟ في أي  آية أمره أن يدعو غير  الله والآيات كلها تندد بهذا؟
فكل من عمل ببدعة أو ضلالة والله لا يملك من الهدى شيئاً، إنما ذلك هوى واتباع النفس والشيطان، والآية نص: ( قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:56]، يخاطب من؟ أبا جهل وفلاناً وطغاة مكة، لا أتبع أهواءكم  لأنكم لا علم لكم، وإنما هي أهواء فقط وإملاءات إبليس والشيطان، فكيف أتبع  أهواءكم؟
ثم يقول: ( قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ  )[الأنعام:56]، إذا أنا اتبعت أهواءكم ومشيت معكم ورافقتكم على ما أنتم عليه ( قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ  )[الأنعام:56]، سبحان الله! ما وراء هذا البيان من بيان؟ 
قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء الضالين المجرمين الداعين غير الله العابدين سواه من أهوائهم وأحجارهم، قل لهم: ( لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:56] ما قال: قل لا أتبعكم، قال: ( قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:56]؛  لأن ما يعبدونه كله من الهوى والشهوات، ما شرعه الله على  لسان إبراهيم ولا  إسماعيل ولا أنزل به كتاباً ولا بعث به رسولاً، بل مجرد  اتباع هوى.
(قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا  )[الأنعام:56] إذا أنا اتبعت أهواءكم ( وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ   )[الأنعام:56]،  فكيف أرضى لنفسي أن أضل وأرجع من الهداية إلى الضلال؟ هذا  لا يقبله عاقل  أبداً، كيف أرضى به لنفسي؟ من الذي علم الرسول أن يقول  هذا؟ إنه الله جل  جلاله، حتى لا يبقى في ذهنك ولا في قلبك شيء، هذه تعاليم  الله لرسوله،  وأمته تابعة له إلا ما دل الدليل على الخصوصية، فكلنا يجب  أن نقول هذه  الكلمة: لا أتبع أهواءكم في بدعكم وضلالاتكم، فكيف بعد أن  نهتدي ونعرف  الطريق ننتكس ونرجع إلى الباطل والخرافة والضلالة، كيف يمكن  هذا؟     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل إني على بينة من ربي وكذبتم به ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:57]، لا إله إلا الله! الله بين يديه رسوله وهو يأمره ويعلمه: ( قُلْ إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:57].أنا   على بينة واضحة كالشمس من أنه لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله، وأن البعث   حق، وأن الجزاء لازم، وهذا جاء به كتاب الله وكذبتم أنتم به، فيا ويلكم.
قل يا رسولنا وبلغ: ( إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي   )[الأنعام:57]،  ما أنا بجاهل ولا في هوى وعمى وضلال، أنا على بينة أكثر  من وضوح الشمس،  كيف لا والله يكلمه وهذا كلامه يوحيه إليه وينزله عليه؟  أبعد هذا شك؟ ( إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَكَذَّبْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:57] أنتم  ( بِهِ  )[الأنعام:57] أي: بالقرآن.. بالتوحيد.. بما جئت به من الهدى، كل هذا كذبوا به، فماذا نصنع معكم إذاً؟     
معنى قوله تعالى: (ما عندي ما تستعجلون به إن الحكم إلا لله يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين)
   قل: ( مَا عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ  9[الأنعام:57]، أما قالوا: (   اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ   عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  )[الأنفال:32]؟ اللهم إن كان هذا الذي يقول محمد هو الحق فأهلكنا حتى لا نراه بعد الآن، ( فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  )[الأنفال:32]، فهنا قال لهم الرسول بتعليم الله: ( مَا عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ   9[الأنعام:57]،  لا أملك أنا العذاب بحيث متى طلبتم أنزله عليكم، لست بملك  أبداً، أنا بشر،  لا أملك سوى أن أبين الطريق بأمر الله عز وجل.(مَا عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ   )[الأنعام:57]،  (إن) بمعنى: (ما)، ما الحكم إلا لله، هو الذي يعذب متى  شاء ويرحم متى شاء،  يبين ويهدي ويعلم ويرشد، أما أنا فعبد من عبيده. 
فهم كانوا يستعجلونه بالعذاب: إن كنت صادقاً فيما تقول فأنزل علينا كذا، مر ربك ينزل علينا العذاب. وهي حماقة وجهالة وضلال.
(إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ   )[الأنعام:57]،  فلا حكم لأحد، الحكم لله فقط، والله ما الحكم إلا له، هو  إن شاء أعطى وإن  شاء منع، إن شاء أضل وإن شاء هدى، وإن شاء أدخل الجنة وإن  شاء أدخل النار،  افهم فهماً سليماً أن الحكم ليس لأحد، لا لملك ولا لنبي  ولا لولي ولا لأي  أحد، الحكم لله، فافزع إلى الله والجأ إليه واطلبه وابك  بين يديه ولا تلتفت  إلى غير الله تعالى، والله ما الحكم إلا لله.
(إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ   )[الأنعام:57]،  فالقرآن الكريم فيه قصص، والله ما فيه قصة واحدة كذباً،  لا والله ولا كلمة  واحدة ليس فيها حق، فكل ما يقصه من حال عاد وثمود  وفرعون وقوم شعيب والأمم  وكيف دمرها، وكيف صرخ أهلها وطالبوا بالعذاب ونزل  بهم، كل ذلك يقصه قص  الحق.
(يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:57]، خير من يقضي ويفصل بين الحق والباطل، بين الشر والفساد، بين الخبث والطهر والصفاء، فقولوا: آمنا بالله.
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل لو أن عندي ما تستعجلون به لقضي الأمر بيني وبينكم ...)
وفي الآية الأخيرة يقول له ربه سبحانه وتعالى: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:58] يا رسولنا، ( قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:58]،  ما الذي يستعجلون به؟ العذاب، يريدون أن ينزل الرسول  عليهم العذاب بأمر  الله، فلو كانوا يعقلون إذا نزل بهم العذاب وهلكوا  فماذا سينتفعون؟ ولكن ما  هم بمؤمنين بنزول العذاب، بل يريدون أن يتحدوا  رسول الله ويعجزوه، حتى إذا  قال: ما عندي ذلك قالوا: إذاً ما هو برسول،  فالأمم السابقة كعاد لما تحدوا  وطالبوا بالعذاب استجاب الله لرسوله هود  فأرسل عليهم عاصفة ثمانية أيام  وسبع ليال فما بقي أحد منهم، لكن اقتضت  حكمة الله ألا ينزل العذاب بتلك  الأمة أو الجماعة التي طغت وطالبت  بالعذاب؛ لأن الله يعلم أن منهم من يسلم،  وأن منهم من يخرج من صلبه مسلمون  يعبدون الله عز وجل، فقال لمصطفاه: قل يا  رسولنا: ( لَوْ أَنَّ عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:58] أي: من العذاب (  لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:58]  وانتهينا، لو كان عندي الآن فسأقول: يا رب أنزل بهم وباء  فلا يتنفسون حتى  يموتوا، لكن ما يستطيع وما يقدر، اللهم أنزل صاعقة من  السماء أو اخسف بهم  الأرض من تحتهم حتى تنتهي المشكلة، لكن الرسول لا يملك  هذا، ومع هذا أيضاً  لو كان يملكه فإنه لا يفعل، إذ هو أرحم الناس، لكن  هذا هو الجواب لسؤالهم: ( قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:58].لو   نزل العذاب يعذب الله به الظالمين، أما غير الظالمين فينجيهم، وقد فعل مع   عاد قوم هود، أما نجى الله هوداً والذين آمنوا معه؟ أما فعل هذا مع ثمود   فنجى صالحاً ومن معه؟ أما فعل هذا مع فرعون فنجى بني إسرائيل في ستمائة  ألف  وأغرق فرعون ومن معه؟ وهكذا مع نوح في السفينة أنجى ثلاثة وثمانين  رجلاً  وامرأة، وأغرق العالم بكامله.                        
قبح الظلم بالإشراك بالله تعالى
(قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:58] وانتهينا، ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ   )[الأنعام:58]،  تكرر معنى الظلم، وأفظعه وأبشعه وأقبحه ظلمك لربك، تأخذ  حقه وتعطيه  لأعدائه، بعض الإخوان لا يستسيغون هذه الكلمة، أي ظلم أفظع من  أن تأخذ حق  مولاك وتعطيه لعدوه، هل هناك أعظم من هذا الظلم؟ الظلم المعتاد  أن تأخذ  مشلح هذا وتعطيه لفلان، أو تخرج هذا من داره وتعطي الدار لفلان،  تسقط هذا  عن دابته وتعطيها فلاناً، هذا هو الظلم، وظلمك لربك أن تأخذ حقه،  تلك  العبادة التي ما خلقك إلا من أجلها، ما رزقك ولا أطعمك إلا لها،  فتصرفها  عنه إلى غيره، أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ ولهذا جاء في القرآن: ( إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   )[لقمان:13]،  والظلم قاعدته عندنا: وضع الشيء في غير محله، ويتفاوت  الظلم، فالآن لو  أدخلت أصبعك في أذنيك وقلت في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: يا ليلى  غني لنا. فهذا ظلم؛ إذ المكان ما هو بمكان غناء، لكنه  ليس كظلم من وقف يبول  على سارية المسجد، فالظلم يتفاوت ولكنه كله قبح وشر  والعياذ بالله، أعظمه  الشرك بالله تعالى، الكفر به عز وجل، الكفر بكتابه  بشرعه بأوليائه بما عنده  وما لديه.
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  [ أولاً: وجوب الرفق والتلطف بالمستفتين وعدم الشدة والغلظة عليهم ].من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: (   وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ   عَلَيْكُمْ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ   عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ   فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:54]،   فإذا استفتاك مؤمن أو مؤمنة وقال: أنا زنيت أنا كذا فلا تعبس في وجهه، يجب   أن تتلطف، وتقول له: تاب الله علي وعليك، غفر الله لك، الله غفور رحيم،   والحمد لله وأقبل على الله.. وهكذا، أخذنا هذا من هذه الآية. 
قال:  [  وجوب الرفق والتلطف بالمستفتين وعدم الشدة والغلظة عليهم ]، فالله أمر   الرسول ألا يغلظ ولا يشتد عليهم، بل يقول: سلام عليكم، أهلاً وسهلاً.
[  ثانياً: اتباع أهواء أهل الأهواء والباطل يضل ويهلك ]، لقوله تعالى: (  قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ )[الأنعام:56] لم؟ خشيت أن أهلك، ( قُلْ  لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ )[الأنعام:56]؛  لأن أصحاب الهوى في طريق  الدمار والخسران، فكيف يتخلى من معه نور الله  وهدايته ويمشي مع المبتدعة  والخرافيين؟ تترك قال الله وقال رسوله وتجلس  تسمع الخرافات والضلالات!
[  ثالثاً: على  المسلم الداعي إلى ربه أن يكون على علم كاف بالله تعالى  وبتوحيده ووعده  ووعيده وأحكام شرعه ]، من أين أخذ هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: (  قُلْ إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي )[الأنعام:57]،  ما أتكلم عن جهل  أو ضلال أو تقليد، أنا على بينة، فعلى الذين يدعون إلى  الله عز وجل أن  يكونوا علماء عالمين بما يحب الله وبما يكره وبما شرع وبما  بين من أنواع  العبادات والأحكام، أما قال تعالى لرسوله: ( قُلْ إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ  مِنْ رَبِّي )[الأنعام:57]؟ والذي لا بينة له يتكلم بهواه وبالخرافات  ليتبعه الناس.
قال:   [ثالثاً: على المسلم الداعي إلى ربه] وما بيننا إلا داع، كل مؤمن داع مع   امرأته.. مع أولاده.. مع جيرانه، ما هو بشرط أن يجلس في المسجد أو في   الجامع ليدعو، كل مؤمن يجب أن يخلف رسول الله في الدعوة، لكن لا بد أن يكون   على علم.
 [ رابعاً: وجوب الصبر والتحمل مما يلقاه الداعي من أهل الزيغ والضلال من الاقتراحات الفاسدة ].
أخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى: ( مَا عِندِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ )[الأنعام:57].
معاشر   المستمعين! هذا كتاب الله، الحمد لله أن قضينا ساعة أو بعضها مع ربنا   ورسولنا في بيت مولانا، فما أسعدنا، اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، اللهم زدنا ولا   تنقصنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وارض عنا ولا تسخط يا   رب العالمين.
وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (16)  
الحلقة (377)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (8)

          الله عز وجل محيط بكل شيء، عنده مفاتيح الغيب، لا يعزب عنه مثقال  حبة في  السماء أو في الأرض، يعلم ما يجترحه عباده من أعمال صالحة وطالحة،  له  الجبروت والملكوت، فهو القاهر فوق عباده، وهو الذي يحفظهم بملائكته،  حتى  إذا جاء أحدهم الموت توفته الملائكة، فإن كان مؤمناً صالحاً خرجت روحه   كالقطرة تخرج من في السقاء، وإن كان غير ذلك انتزعت روحه انتزاعاً يجد  أثره  في كل مفصل من مفاصله، وكل عرق من عروقه، ثم مرد الجميع إلى الله  مولاهم  الحق.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله، راجين   آملين أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة والتي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك من الملكوت الأعلى إلى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الخمس، فهيا نستمع إلى تلاوتها مرتلة مجودة، وبعد ذلك نشرع في تفسيرها وبين مراد الله تعالى منها. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ   مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا   يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ   إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ   *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ   بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ   إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ   *    وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً   حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لا   يُفَرِّطُونَ   *  ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ  )[الأنعام:59-62]. سبحانه لا إله إلا هو. 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ   )[الأنعام:59]  آمنا بالله..آمنا بالله. يخبر تعالى أن خزائن الغيب عنده  ومفاتيحها عنده،  إذاً: فمن احتاج منكم إلى شيء فليقف أمام ربه وليسأله  فإنه عنده مفاتح  الغيب، وقرئ (مفاتيح)، و(مفاتح) جمع مفتح، وهو الخزانة  المستودعة لما أودع  الله فيها من الأرزاق، والمفاتيح أيضاً بيده، فلم يبق  مجال لعاقل أن يضع  حاجته بين يدي كائن من كان سوى الله عز وجل. 
(وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ   )[الأنعام:59]،  ليس هناك من ملك ولا نبي ولا ولي يعلم هذا الغيب، هذه  المستودعات، هذه  الخزائن الله خالقها وموجدها وهو العليم بها، فيا بني  الإنسان ويا بني  الجان! عليكم بربكم تعالى لا تلتفوا إلى غيره فإنه بيده  مفاتح الغيب، هكذا  يريد تعالى أن يقول لنا. 
(وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ   )[الأنعام:59]،  وما هناك إلا بر وبحر، وقدم البر لأن البر أقل من البحر  والبحر أوسع، كل  الكائنات الموجودة في البر والبحر الله بها عليم، من  الذرة إلى المجرة في  الملكوت الأعلى، هذا أبلغ من كلمة (عالم الغيب)؛ حتى  تنشرح الصدور وتطمئن  النفوس وتهدأ القلوب. 
يقول تعالى: ( وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ   )[الأنعام:59]  من كائنات على اختلافها وعلى فوائدها وعلى مضارها  ومنافعها، ولا يحصيها  إلا الله، ويعلم ما يسقط من ورق هذه الأشجار في  الجبال والسهول وفي الأماكن  المطلقة، والله ما تسقط ورقة من شجر إلا  يعلمها. 
فهذا  الذي يجب أن  يعبد، هذا الذي يجب أن يدان له بالطاعة، هذا الذي يجب أن  يحب، هذا الذي يجب  أن نطرح بين يديه ونسأله ما نحن في حاجة إليه، أما  الأهواء والشهوات  والأصنام والأحجار والشياطين فكل هذا ضلال مبين.                         
إحاطة علم الله تعالى بكل شيء وتسطيره في اللوح المحفوظ
  (وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا  )[الأنعام:59]، والورق ورق الشجر، ( وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:59]، أي: ولا توجد حبة من البذور على اختلافها وتنوعها من بذرة الكزبرة إلى بذرة الدبا ( وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ  )[الأنعام:59].علمه   الذي أحاط بكل شيء، وأضف إلى ذلك أن كل شيء دونه في ذلك الكتاب، فكيف  ينجو  الظالمون وكيف يسعد المشركون، وكيف تهنأ نفوس البغاة والظالمين وهم  بين  يدي الله أكثر من كونك أنت بين يدي أمك أو أبيك؟ 
هذا  العلم الذي  أحاط بكل شيء صاحبه يسب ويشتم وينسب إليه الولد ويدعى معه  غيره ويتوسل إلى  غيره! أمر عجب، وهو الإعراض عن الله وذكره وعن عبادته  وحده دون من سواه. 
مرة ثانية: تأملوا هذه الآية: (   وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ   مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا   يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ   إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ   )[الأنعام:59]،  ألا وهو كتاب المقادير، ألا وهو اللوح المحفوظ، ألا وهو  الإمام المبين؛ إذ  جاءت أسماؤه في القرآن ثلاثة: الإمام المبين واللوح  المحفوظ وكتاب  المقادير. 
هذا  هو الله فكيف نعرض عنه وعن ذكره وطاعته ونقبل على  طاعة الشياطين وما  تزينه من الأهواء والخبائث والرذائل؟ ما يبقى إلا أن  يقول قائل: ما  عرفناه، لو عرفنا هذا لما أعرضنا عنه. 
إذاً:  لم لا  نعرف هذا؟ أما أنزل كتابه وهو بين أيدينا محفوظاً في صدورنا  ومكتوباً  بسطورنا على أوراقنا؟! وإنما العدو من الإنس والجن هو الذي صرفنا  عن دراسة  كتاب الله ومعرفة ما جاء فيه من سبل الهداية وطرق الضلال؛ لنبقى  هابطين  ساقطين حيارى مفتونين، ما هناك جواب إلا هذا.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار ...)
هيا إلى الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ   )[الأنعام:60]،  ينيمكم لتناموا. أوتظنون أن النوم سهل؟ والله لولا الله  أراده لما استطاع  أحد أن ينام، ما هناك فرق بين النوم واليقظة، وقد ننام  بالنهار، لكن نوم  الليل هو الأكثر وهو الذي تتجه الموعظة به. من  يتوفانا في الليل؟ إنه  الله تعالى، فالأعمال التي كنا نعملها في اليقظة  لها حد تنتهي إليه، إذاً:  ينيمنا فإذا نمنا وقف العمل فإذا استيقظنا بدأ  التسجيل علينا والعمل، لكن  الظاهرة هي ظاهرة النوم، فكيف ننام لولا تدبيره  ولولا حكمته ولولا قدرته  ومشيئته؟ من منكم يغمض عينيه ويقول: أنا نمت  الآن؟ والله لا يغمض ولا يقدر.
وقد جاء من سورة يونس من مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه أنه تعالى يتوفانا بالنوم، وهنا يقول تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ   )[الأنعام:60]،  والجرح يكون بالسكين أو بالعود، والمراد من الجرح هنا  العمل بالجوارح،  أولاً: تجرح بعينك فتنظر ما لا يحل لك أو ما لا يجوز لك  ويسجل عليك، تجرح  بأذنك فتسمع الخير أو الشر والحق أو الباطل، تجرح بلسانك  فتقول المعروف أو  المنكر، تجرح بيديك فتسرق وتخطف أو تتصدق، تجرح برجليك  فتمشي إلى الحانات  ودور الباطل أو إلى المساجد ودور المعرفة والعلم، فكم  جارحة هذه؟ خمس. 
ويبدو   لي أن الجوارح الخمس لا بد أن نجترح بها، أما جرح الأنف والبطن والفرج   فتابع، لأننا نجترح فننظر ونسمع ونقول أو نأكل ونشرب ونأخذ بأيدينا ونمشي   بأرجلنا. 
(وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ   )[الأنعام:60]  والنهار من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس، أو قل: من اليقظة  من النوم إلى  النوم، نجترح أي: نكتسب بجوارحنا، وهو تعالى يعلم هذا أم لا؟  وإذا كان  يعلمه فهل يجزي به أو يهمله؟ 
إذا:  فوالله إننا لمؤاخذون بجوارحنا إن  نحن اجترحنا السيئات، أما إذا اجترحنا  الحسنات فليهننا ذلك، لكن إذا  اجترحنا السيئات من النظرة المحرمة إلى سماع  كلمة الباطل إلى النطق بالسوء  إلى الأخذ باليد أو العطاء لما لا يجوز إلى  المشي بالرجل إلى ما لا ينبغي؛  فكل هذا يسجل علينا ونجزى به، إلا من تاب  وتاب الله عليه فإنه يمحى ذلك  الأثر ويزول من نفسه ومن كتاب الملائكة.                         
معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم يبعثكم فيه ليقضى أجل مسمى ثم إليه مرجعكم ثم ينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون)
(وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ  )[الأنعام:60]، أي: في النهار، يتوفانا بالليل ويبعثنا في النهار، لماذا؟ ( لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى  )[الأنعام:60]، ننام ونستيقظ إلى أن ينتهي النفس الأخير، انظروا كيف يرعانا نائمين ومستيقظين نعمل الحسنات والسيئات، وهكذا قال: ( ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى  )[الأنعام:60]، والذي يقضي هو الله، والأجل هو نهاية العمر، الأجل المسمى نهاية الحياة للإنسان. (ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:60] مرجعنا إلى من؟ إلى الله، والله ما لنا من مرجع نرجع إليه إلا الله عز وجل، ( ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ   )[الأنعام:60]  يخبركم بما كنتم تعملونه من الخير والشر، من الحق والباطل،  من العبادات  الصالحة ومن الشركيات الباطلة، ومن شك في هذا كفر وما آمن  بالله، وهذه  الحقائق ثابتة ثبوت هذا الكون. 
(وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ  )[الأنعام:60] أي: في النهار ( لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى  )[الأنعام:60]، أي: لتتم مدة الحياة للفرد والجماعة، ( ثُمَّ ) بعد الموت ( إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ   )[الأنعام:60]،  ثم بعد ذلك إذا وقفنا في ساحة فصل القضاء ينبئنا بما كنا  نعمل ويجزينا به  الخير بمثله والشر بمثله، فقولوا: آمنا بالله، هكذا يتعرف  إلينا لنعرفه  معرفة يقينية فيزداد حبنا فيه وله وخوفنا منه، فهذه نتائج  العلم بالله.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة ...)
  ثم يقول تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ  )[الأنعام: 61]، وهو القاهر المتحكم المسيطر المذل المعز المعطي المانع ( فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ  )[الأنعام: 61]، وليس فوق الله شيء. فهذا   هو الذي يتحاب الناس من أجله، هذا هو الذي يطلب ويبحث عنه حتى يعرف معرفة   يقين فيتأهل العارف بعبادته وطاعته، وبحبه والمهابة والخوف منه، وهو  القاهر  وحده، ولا أحد آخر معه. 
(وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ  )[الأنعام: 61] أولاً ( وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً   )[الأنعام:61]،  والحفظة من بينهم الكرام الكاتبين، إذ يتعاقب فينا ملائكة  بالليل وملائكة  بالنهار، اثنان أحدهما يقعد عن اليمين والثاني عن الشمال  من صلاة الصبح إلى  نصف إلى أن نصلي العصر، يتركانك بعد صلاة العصر وينزل  اثنان من صلاة العصر  إلى صلاة الصبح. 
وهناك  قرين ملازم لا يفارقنا ليلاً ولا نهاراً،  وهناك حفظة يحفظوننا من الجن  والشياطين أيضاً غير هؤلاء، فمن يرسل هذا  الجيش لحمايتك كأنك سلطان؟ ( وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً  )[الأنعام:61]، ينزلهم من الملكوت الأعلى يرسلهم علينا لا لنا.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون)
(حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ   )[الأنعام:61]،  والموت قادم، والله إنه لآت، متى؟ لا ندري، قد يكون الآن  أو بعد ساعة أو  بعد يوم، فلم ننسى الله ونعرض عن ذكره؟ لم نصاب بهذه  المحنة: الإعراض عن  ذكر الله والإقبال على الشهوات والأهواء ونحن محكوم  علينا بالموت؟ ومن حكمة  الله ألا يطلعنا عليه حتى يأتي مفاجأة، وبذلك تتم  حكمة الله. لو علمت أنك تموت بعد أسبوع أو بعد شهر فستستقيم، لكن ما دمت في دار الابتلاء والعمل فإنك لا تدري حتى تؤخذ على ما أنت عليه. 
(وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً  )[الأنعام:61] إلى متى؟ (حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لا يُفَرِّطُونَ  )[الأنعام:61]، هل لله رسل؟ كل من أرسله الله من الملائكة رسول، وكل من أرسله من الأنبياء رسول. 
(حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا  )[الأنعام:61]  ملك الموت وأعوانه، ملك الموت هو الذي يأخذ الروح ويستلها  من الجسم  ويسلمها للموكب الذي ينتظره، والموكب إما أن يكون من أهل السعادة  أو من أهل  الشقاء، فإن كان الميت من أهل الشقاء فلا تسأل عن هذا الموكب  كيف وجوههم  وكيف أصواتهم، وإذا كان من أصحاب الأرواح الزكية والأرواح  الطاهرة فلا تسأل  عن طهارة هذا الموكب. 
(تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لا يُفَرِّطُونَ   )[الأنعام:61]،  والله ما يفرطون أبداً، مستحيل أن يأتي ملك الموت وأعوانه  ثم يقول: نرى أن  نؤجل هذا إلى غد أو إلى ساعة من الآن، مستحيل أن يعصوا  الله كما نعصيه  نحن، ( وَهُمْ لا يُفَرِّطُونَ   )[الأنعام:61]،  لا بد أن يمضي هذا الحكم الإلهي، إذا جاءت الرسل المرسلة  منه لقبض روح  فلان فإنهم يأخذونها بالوقت المحدد باللحظة وبأقل من اللحظة  ولا يفرطون في  ذلك أبداً. 
آمنا  بالله.. آمنا بالله. هذا كلام الله، أسألكم بالله:  هل هذا يقرأ على  الموتى؟ أسألكم بالله: هل هذا يهجر ولا يدرس ولا يتدبر ولا  يتفكر فيه؟  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق ...)
قال تعالى: (   وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً   حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لا   يُفَرِّطُونَ   *  ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:61-62]، بعد الموت نرد إلى من؟ إلى ملكنا وإلى ولي أمرنا الله تعالى، ( ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ   )[الأنعام:62]،  مولاهم مالكهم سيدهم ربهم إلههم الذي يملكهم حقاً وصدقاً؛  إذ هو خالقهم  ورازقهم وخالق الكون كله من أجلهم، أليس هو مولاهم؟! (ثُمَّ رُدُّوا   )[الأنعام:62]  بعد استلال الروح من هذا الجسد واستلامها والعروج بها أو  الهبوط، وقد  علمنا من غير هذه الآية أن الأرواح الطاهرة إذا أخرجت وعرج  بها تفتح لها  أبواب السماء سماء بعد سماء حتى ينتهي الملائكة بها إلى تحت  العرش، ويسجل  الاسم في كتاب عليين، وإذا كانت الروح خبيثة منتنة عفنة  بأمراض الشرك  والمعاصي والكفر والآثام فلا تفتح لها أبواب السماء، وينزلون  بها إلى أسفل  سافلين، واقرءوا: (  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا  تُفَتَّحُ  لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى  يَلِجَ  الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ   )[الأعراف:40]،  ومتى يدخل البعير في عين الإبرة؟ مستحيل! فصاحب النفس  الخبيثة مستحيل أن  تدخل نفسه دار السلام، هل عرفت البشرية هذا؟ ما عرفت،  خمسة وتسعون في  المائة -بل تسعة وتسعون- ما عرفوا هذا، معرضون مصروفون،  وإلا فلو فكر أحدهم  فقال: أنا مخلوق أم لا؟ أي نعم، ومصنوع، فأين صانعي؟  من هو؟ فإن قالوا:  يوجد في الصين من يعرفه؛ فإنه -والله- يرحل ليعرفه،  وإذا وجد من يعرف صانعه  قال: ماذا يريد مني؟ علمني عرفني. يقول: يحب منك  كذا وكذا ويكره لك كذا  وكذا وقد أعد لك كذا وكذا. فيعبد الله ويسعد بتلك  العبادة وإن كان مريضاً  أو جائعاً، هذا واقعنا والله يدخل في رحمته من  يشاء. 
قال: ( ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ   )[الأنعام:62]،  وهل هناك موال آخرون؟ هناك ولايات لكنها باطلة، لا مولى  لك حق إلا الله،  كل من ادعى أنك عبده وأنه ولي أمرك فادعاؤه باطل، فمولانا  معبودنا ربنا  خالقنا الحق هو الله: ( ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:62]. ‏      
معنى قوله تعالى: (ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين)
ثم قال تعالى: ( أَلا  )[الأنعام:62]، ونحن اليوم نستخدم كلمة (ألو) هذه التي شبعنا بها حتى الأطفال الصغار، القرآن يقول: ( أَلا  )[الأنعام:62] استمع انتبه، هل أنت واع، هل أنت تفهم؟ هذا معنى ألو. (أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ  )[الأنعام:62]، اجتمعوا على صعيد واحد في عرصات القيامة ثم لا حكم إلا لله، ليس مع الله أحد في ذلك الموطن يحكم معه، ( أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ   )[الأنعام:62]،  وقد يقول قائل: إذاً قد يطول الزمان، فلا بد أن يسند  ويساعد! والجواب: لا  تفهم هذا الفهم فإنه أسرع الحاسبين، أسرع من يحاسب  ويجزي كلاً بكسبه وعمله.  
فاللهم  إنا نسألك أن تجعلنا من أهل الكسب الصالح، ومن أهل الإيمان  والتقوى يا رب  العالمين، اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما تعلمنا واجعلنا  من  الراشدين، اللهم اجمعنا على كلامك في بيوتك يا رب العالمين، وارزقنا   اليقين، اللهم ارزقنا اليقين، وتوفنا وأنت راض عنا وأدخلنا يا ربنا برحمتك   في عبادك الصالحين. 

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (17)  
الحلقة (378)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (9)


          كان المشركون في جاهليتهم يدعون مع الله آلهة أخرى، حتى إذا وقعوا  في  الشدة والكرب دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين، فإذا نجاهم من ذلك عادوا لما   كانوا عليه سابقاً، وهذا برهان عظيم على بطلان فعلهم وفساد معتقدهم،  فالله  سبحانه وتعالى الذي تفرد بخلقهم ورزقهم وإحيائهم وإماتتهم قادر على  أن ينزل  على من يشاء منهم عذاباً من فوقهم، أو من تحت أرجلهم، ولن يجدوا  لهم من  دونه ولياً ولا نصيراً.       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل من ينجيكم من ظلمات البر والبحر تدعونه تضرعاً وخفية ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى  الله  عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده  ) . 
وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة الميمونة، تلك السورة التي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح. 
هذه   السورة تقرر أصول العقيدة: توحيد الله عز وجل، إثبات النبوة لمصطفى ربنا   محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتقرير البعث الآخر والجزاء على الكسب والعمل في   الدنيا، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات فلنستمع إلى تجويدها من أحد الأبناء ثم  نشرع  في بيان ما جاء فيها بإذن الله. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ تَدْعُونَهُ   تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً لَئِنْ أَنجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ   الشَّاكِرِينَ   *  قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ   *    قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ   فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا   وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ   لَعَلَّهُمْ يَفْقَهُونَ   *  وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ   *  لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:63-67]. 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ   )[الأنعام:63]،  قل يا رسولنا أيها المبلغ عنا، وهو النبي الخاتم محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم،  والذي خاطبه فأمره هو الله ربنا ورب العالمين، وتلقى هذا  الخطاب بواسطة  الوحي الإلهي الذي ينزل به جبريل عليه السلام. 
قل يا رسولنا للمشركين من قومك للعادلين بربهم أصناماً وأحجاراً، قل لهم: ( مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ  )[الأنعام:63]، وما ينزل عليكم من بلاء، سواء كنتم في البر بالأمطار والعواصف والرياح أو في البحر، (تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً  )[الأنعام:63]، تدعون الله عز وجل وتطلبون منه أن يكشف ما بكم من كرب وأن  يزيل ما بكم من غم وهم عندما يصيبكم ذلك.                      
المفارقة بين شرك العرب الأولين وشرك المعاصرين من المسلمين حال الشدائد
  (تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا   )[الأنعام:63]  أي: حال كونكم متضرعين إليه بالأصوات الخافتة الخفية  الدالة على الاستكانة  والفقر والحاجة، ما هي بأصوات التجبر والتكبر كما  تكونون خارج الهم  والكرب، تدعونه تضرعاً وخفية وتحلفون له لئن أنجانا من  هذه لنكونن من  الشاكرين له العابدين له الموحدين له، وهذه حقيقة قررها  القرآن وأثبتها في  آيات كثيرة. فالعرب  المشركون في الجاهلية إذا كانوا في حال الشدة يفزعون  إلى الله يدعونه  ويتضرعون له بأصوات الضراعة، وإذا زال الهم والغم أو  البؤس أو الشدة نسوا  ذلك وأقبلوا على الأصنام يعبدونها بالتقرب إليها  بالذبح والنذر والتمسح  بها والعكوف حولها، هكذا كانوا. 
وهنا  نذكر  الجهل الذي أصاب أمة القرآن لما صرفت عنه وحول إلى الموتى وحرمه  الأحياء،  تجد في ديارنا في العرب والعجم إلى الآن إذا أصاب إخواننا هم أو  غم أو كرب  يفزعون إلى الأولياء وإلى القبور يستغيثون ويستعيذون ويطلبون  ويتوسلون،  وإذا رفع الله ذلك البلاء وأزال ذلك الكرب والهم كذلك لا يشكرون  الله عز  وجل، فكانت حالنا أسوأ من حال المشركين، وبيان ذلك أن المشركين  في حال  الشدة يفزعون إلى الله وفي حال الرخاء يفزعون إلى أصنامهم وينسون  شكر الله  عز وجل، وذلك لجهلهم، ولجهل أمة الإسلام بعد أن صرفت عن كتاب  الله ودراسته  حصل لها ما حصل للمشركين، ولكن الذي يؤسف أنه حتى في الرخاء  نستغيث بأولياء  الله ونستعين بهم إلى غير ذلك، فحالنا أحط من حال المشركين  الأولين. 
فاسمع ما يقول تعالى عن العرب في جاهليتهم، يقول: (تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً )[الأنعام:63] قائلين مقسمين حالفين (لَئِنْ أَنجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ )[الأنعام:63] التي نزلت بنا (لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ   )[الأنعام:63]  له، فإذا زال ذلك الهم والغم نسوا الله عز وجل وما عبدوه  ولا شكروه، هذا  إخبار الله، يقول لرسوله: بلغهم ذكرهم ليفيقوا وليرجعوا  إلى الحق.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب ثم أنتم تشركون)
  ثم قال تعالى لرسوله: ( قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ   )[الأنعام:64]،  قل لهم يا رسولنا: الله ينجيكم من هذه المحنة أو هذه  الأزمة التي حصلت،  ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب، ومع الأسف أنتم تشركون، لماذا؟  الجواب: لأنهم ما  عرفوا الله وما عرفوا ما عنده وما لديه وما فقهوا ولا  علموا، فلهذا يجب أن  يصغوا وأن يستمعوا وأن يعلموا ويعملوا، وما بعث الله  رسوله فيهم إلا من أجل  هدايتهم والأخذ بأيديهم إلى سبيل النجاة والسعادة،  لكن الرؤساء منهم  يصرفونهم بأساليب الصرف كما تقدم وسيأتي.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذاباً من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم ...)
  ثم قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:65]، ( قُلْ هُوَ  )[الأنعام:65] أي: الله عز وجل ( الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:65]، كالصواعق التي تنزل، (أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ   )[الأنعام:65]،كالخسف  والزلزال، وتمضي الأيام والأعوام ويصبح ما ينزل من  السماء الصواريخ التي  تدمر البلاد والعباد، وتحت الأرض المتفجرات التي  تحول الديار إلى بلاقع،  وسبحان الله! هذا كلام الله.  ‏                       
معنى قوله تعالى: (أو يلبسكم شيعاً ويذيق بعضكم بأس بعض)
  (قُلْ هُوَ   )[الأنعام:65] جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، هو وحده لا غيره (  قُلْ هُوَ  الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ  مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا  وَيُذِيقَ  بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ )[الأنعام:65]،  ما معنى (يلبسكم شيعاً)؟ أي:  يوجد الفرقة بينكم وتفترقون وتصبح كل جماعة  تدعو إلى ما تدعو إليه وتبغض  الأخرى وتحاربها، تنقسم دولتكم إلى دويلات كل  يطلب الملك والسيادة والعز،  وتستمر الفتنة بينكم فلا سعادة في الدنيا ولا  في الآخرة، فهو القادر على  هذا وقد فعله بأمة القرآن وبأمة الإسلام، أليست  مفرقة؟ أليست مقسمة؟ أليست  شيعاً وطوائف وأحزاباً وجماعات؟ وهي اليوم أذل  العالم.
ذكر خبر التسليط على الأمة بتفرقها وتناحرها
وفي هذا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله زوى لي الأرض ) أي: جمعها ( فرأيت مشارقها ومغاربها )، جمع له الأرض ككتلة بين يديه، وتشاهدون هذا، قد تشاهد نيويورك في صفحة كعرض الكف، كالتلفاز، ولا عجب.قال: ( وإن أمتي سيبلغ ملكها ما زوي لي منها )، وقد جمعت الأرض بين يديه يشاهدها، قال: ( وأعطيت الكنزين الأحمر والأبيض ) الذهب والفضة، ( وإني سألت ربي لأمتي أن لا يهلكهم بسنة عامة ) من الجدب والقحط أو البلاء والأوبئة التي تأتي على آخرهم، (   وأن لا يسلط عليهم عدواً من سوى أنفسهم فيستبيح بيضتهم، وإن ربي قال لي:   يا محمد! إني إذا قضيت قضاءً فإنه لا يرد، وإني أعطيتك لأمتك أن لا أهلكهم   بسنة عامة وأن لا أسلط عليهم عدواً من سوى أنفسهم يستبيح بيضتهم ولو  اجتمع  عليهم من بأقطارها -أو قال: من بين أقطارها- حتى يكون بعضهم يهلك  بعضاً  ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً ) . 
دعا  ربه بعدما عرف على وجه شاشة  شاهد فيها الكرة الأرضية، وقد كنا قبل أن  توجد هذه الآلات نؤمن بما يخبر به  الله والرسول، ولا نقول: كيف، والآن  -كما قلت لكم- تكون جالساً أمام تلفاز  عرضه وطوله ذراع وتشاهد نيويورك  بكاملها أو القارة الخامسة. 
إذاً:   فلا غرابة ولا عجب أن زوى له الأرض وجمعها بين يديه فشاهد مشارقها  ومغاربها  كما هي، وأعلمه أن ملك أمته سيبلغ هذا -وقد بلغ وتم- وأنه أعطي  الكنزين  الأحمر والأبيض، وقد كانت أمة العرب فقرها لا وصف له، فأصبح  المسلمون في  القرن الأول والثاني والثالث أغنى البشر والعالم بالذهب  والفضة. 
ثم   سأل ربه ألا يهلكها بسنة عامة فاستجاب الله له، وسأله أن لا يسلط عليها   عدواً من غير نفسها يذلها ويهلكها فاستجاب، ولكن بشرط أن تكون أمتك متفقة   متحدة، فإن افترقت واختلفت مذاهب وطوائف وشيعاً وأحزاباً ودويلات؛ فلا بد   أن يسلط عليها أعداءها ليذلوها، وكذلك حصل وتم هذا الخبر كما هو، أما   استعمرت أمة الإسلام كلها من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب وأذلهم الغرب   إذلالاً لا حد له؟ ومن مظاهر ذلك الآن أن حفنة من اليهود أذلوا العالم   الإسلامي بكامله إذلالاً كاملاً، ومن هنا نعرف أن الفرقة هي سبب البلاء   والشقاء، والإعراض عن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو سبب   الجهل العميق، بحيث أصبحوا لا يعرفون الله ولا يحبونه ولا يخافونه، فضلاً   على أن يعرفوا ما يحب وما يكره، وتحقق هذا.                          
دعوة لاجتماع الأمة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وتوحيد أقاليمها
    فهيا نرجع إلى الله عز وجل، فما أخبر الرسول بهذا إلا لأنه لا بد أن   نسلم أنفسنا وننقاد، علمنا لنحذر ونتقي هذه الفتنة، فأي مانع يمنع أن يجتمع   المسلمون على كتاب الله وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا يبقى مذهب   حنبلي ولا شافعي ولا مالكي ولا جعفري ولا زيدي ولا إباضي؟ آالله أمرنا   بهذا؟ والله ما أمر. ثانياً:  إذا أنهينا الفرقة في أربع وعشرين ساعة فإن  معنا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي ذلك بيان الحلال  والحرام والآداب والأخلاق  والعبادات والسياسة المالية والاقتصادية  والعسكرية، كل ما نحتاجه موجود في  كتاب الله وسنة رسوله. 
في  أربع  وعشرين ساعة نكون أمة واحدة، ذلك أن ولاة الأقاليم الإسلامية  يجتمعون في  هذه الروضة ويبايعون إمام المسلمين وكل يعود والياً على  إقليمه، فماذا يكلف  هذا؟ لا شيء. وماذا يثمر هذا؟ كل الخير، أما أن نرضى  بالفرقة والخلاف حتى  في العقائد والعبادات، ونعرض عن الشريعة بما فيها  ونعرض عن كتاب الله فلا  ندرسه ولا نجتمع عليه وإنما نقرؤه على الموتى؛ فما  الذي يرجى لنا سوى الذل  والهون والدون؟ 
أقسم  لكم بالله على أنه لا ينتظم أمرنا وتستقيم  حياتنا ونقود البشرية إلى  سعادتها بعد أن ننجو نحن ونسعد إلا بترك الفرقة  كيفما كانت، البلد الآن  مذهبه واحد وفيه جماعات مفترقة: هذا صوفي وهذا كذا  وهذا كذا وهذا كذا،  مفترقون في بلد واحد، المذاهب متفرقة ومتعددة، كل جماعة  تعتز بمذهبها،  آالله أمر بهذا؟ حاشاه تعالى أن يأمر بهذا وهو القائل: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   *  وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا )[آل عمران:102-103] هذا أمره ونهيه أم لا؟   
صور من الفوضى في الحياة الإسلامية البعيدة عن الهدي الإلهي
عجب هذا القرآن! اسمع ما يقوله تعالى لرسوله والأمة تسمع، يقول له: ( قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:65] يخلطكم ( شِيَعًا وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ  )[الأنعام:65] وحصل هذا أم لا؟ قبل   وجود الاستعمار بسنوات في بدايته كيف كان حال المسلمين؟ في بلاد المغرب  لا  تمشي من قرية إلى أخرى حتى تدفع جزية بين العرب أنفسهم! هنا في المدينة   كان يؤخذ باب منزلك كي يباع في السوق ولا تستطيع أن تتكلم. 
عندنا   نخلة كبيرة يقول لنا آباؤنا عنها: هذه علق بها مائة رأس من قبيلة عدوة  لنا!  مائة شخص ذبحوهم وعلقوا رءوسهم، وهذا في بلاد العالم الإسلامي  بكامله،  ولولا ذلك لما سلط عليهم النصارى، سلطهم عليهم رحمة بهم وشفقة  عليهم، تدبير  الله عز وجل، وما عرف العرب الأمن هكذا إلا بعد أن حكموا  ببريطانيا  وبفرنسا وغيرها، وهذا هو شأن من يرضون بالانقسام والفرقة والبعد  عن الله عز  وجل. 
وها  هم تحت النظارة، لا تظنوا أن الله غاب أو عجز، ما زال هو  القوي القاهر  القادر على ما يشاء، فإما أن نسلم قلوبنا ووجوهنا له ونصبح  أمة واحدة كشخص  واحد، وإما ينزل بنا بلاء أصعب وأشد من البلاء الأول،  وبلغوا هذا.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (انظر كيف نصرف الآيات لعلهم يفقهون)
  ثم قال تعالى لرسوله: ( انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَفْقَهُونَ   )[الأنعام:65]،  انظر يا رسولنا كيف نصرف الآيات هذه التي تتلى وننوعها  ونبين ما فيها من  هداية رجاء أن يفقهوا. وأكثرهم فقه وعرف، لكن الآن لما  هبطنا لم يعد كثير  من المسلمين يفقهون أبداً ولا يعرفون، أما الأولون  ففقهوا ودخلوا في  الإسلام، ما هي إلا سنيات -خمس وعشرون سنة- وما بقي كافر  في الجزيرة، لكن  نحن هل أقبلنا على الآيات وقد صرفت؟ أسألكم بالله: كم  درساً يوجد في العالم  الإسلامي مثل درسنا هذا في تفسير كتاب الله؟ بعض  العلماء يقول: لا يجوز  تفسير كلام الله، ويقرءون القرآن على الموتى!  وأوضح من هذا أننا دائماً  نقول: من منكم جلس يوماً في ظل شجرة أو جدار  أيام العمل أو جلس تحت سارية  المسجد وقال لأحد المارين: تعال اقرأ علي  شيئاً من القرآن؟ هذه آية الإعراض  أم لا؟ 
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لـابن مسعود : ( يا ابن أم عبد ! اقرأ علي شيئاً من القرآن، فيعجب عبد الله فيقول: أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟! قال: أحب أن أسمعه من غيري. فيقرأ عليه من سورة النساء قرابة الثلاثين آية حتى بلغ: ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا   *  يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا  )[النساء:41-42] قال: حسبك. قال: فالتفت فإذا بعيني رسول الله تذرفان ) ، عرفتم أننا تحت النظارة أم لا؟ 
سئل أحدهم: أين الله؟ فقال: بالمرصاد وقرأ ( إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ   )[الفجر:14]،  فلا تظن أنه راض عن أمة الإسلام وهي في هذه الفتنة، أعرضوا  عن كتاب الله  عن أحكامه عن شرعه، أباحوا المحرمات     علناً، فهل هم  آمنون؟ هل خوفوا الله؟!  والله ما هو إلا الإمهال والإنظار. 
 (انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ  )[الأنعام:46]، وتصريفها من موضوع إلى موضوع ومن حكم إلى حكم ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَفْقَهُونَ  )[الأنعام:65] أسرار هذا التشريع، ويعرفون حكم هذا التشريع، ويتذوقون ذلك بإيمانهم وإقبالهم على ربهم يذكرون ويشكرون.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذب به قومك وهو الحق قل لست عليكم بوكيل)
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ   )[الأنعام:66]،  (وكذب به) أي: بهذا القرآن المنزل عليك يا رسولنا المفصل  الآيات المبينة،  كذب به قومك الذين أرسلت إليهم، ولكن كما قلت لكم: في أقل  من خمس وعشرين  سنة دخلوا في الإسلام. (وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ  )[الأنعام:66] الذي لا حق أبداً بعده، أليس هذا كلام الله؟ ثم قال له: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:66] أي: لقومك وأنت توجه وأنت تبين وأنت تهدي، ( قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ   )[الأنعام:66]،  ما أنا وكيل الله ولا وكيل السلطان ولا وكيل الملك فأكون  ملزماً بهدايتكم،  ما أملك هذا أبداً، ما علي إلا أن أبين الطريق فمن سلكها  اهتدى ومن أعرض  عنها شقي وهلك، ما أنا بوكيل عليكم ومتصرف فيكم ألزمكم  بالإيمان وأكرهكم  على الدخول في الإسلام وأجبركم على أن تصلوا أو تصوموا. 
(قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ   )[الأنعام:66]،  اعرف هذا يا رسولنا وبلغه لهم؛ لأنهم يطالبونه -كما تقدم-  بالمعجزات  والآيات، ما هو من شأن الرسول هذا، ما شأنه إلا البيان: ( إِنْ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ  )[الشورى:48]، بلغ فقط كلامنا للبعيد القاصي والقريب الداني، هذه مهمتك، أما أن تصلح الناس وتهديهم فما هذا شأنك، ما كلفناك بهذا ( قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ  )[الأنعام:66].    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لكل نبأ مستقر وسوف تعلمون)
  ثم يقول له: ( لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ   )[الأنعام:67]،  لكل نبأ من أنباء الله وأخباره مستقر يستقر فيه لن يخطئه،  فكل ما أوعد  الله به أو وعد يتم كما أخبر، لا تظنوا أبداً أن شيئاً أخبر  الله به لا  يقع، فخبره تعالى بقوله: ( أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ  ) [الأنعام:65] هل حصل أم لا؟ هل تم كما أخبر أم لا؟ (لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ  )[الأنعام:67] والنبأ: الخبر العظيم ذو الشأن ( مُسْتَقَرٌّ  )[الأنعام:67] زمان ومكان يستقر فيه ولا يخطئ، طال الزمان أو قصر، في الدنيا والآخرة، ( وَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:67]، وقد علموا.             
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
 أعيد تلاوة الآيات فتأملوا:
(قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً   )[الأنعام:63] وتقولون حالفين ( لَئِنْ أَنجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ  )[الأنعام:63]، من هذه الأزمة التي حلت بهم ( لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الشَّاكِرِينَ  *  قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ  )[الأنعام:63-64] به غيره، تشركون به الأهواء والشهوات والأطماع والدنيا والباطل فضلاً عن دعاء غير الله والاستغاثة بغيره. 
ثم  قال لرسوله: ( قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ  عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ )[الأنعام:65]،  والآن عرفنا العذاب من فوقنا بالصواعق والصواريخ، ومن تحت الأرجل  بالمتفجرات، ( قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ  عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:65] يخلطكم ( شِيَعًا )[الأنعام:65] كما يخلط الثوب بالبدن، (  شِيَعًا )[الأنعام:65] أي: طوائف وأحزاب وجماعات يتشيع بعضها لبعض، (  وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ )[الأنعام:65] وقد فعل، فكم من أرواح  أزهقت، وكم من أجسام مسلمة كسرت بأيدي المسلمين. 
وإلى   الآن يوجود هذا، الآن في ديارنا الجزائرية أكثر من خمسين ألفاً، وفي ديار   الأفغان إلى الآن، وقد شاهدوا آيات الله كأنهم عمي لا يبصرون، قبل أمس في   لبنان ماذا حصل؟ مع مرور أكثر من عشرين سنة بلاء، وها هي دائرة في كل  مكان؛  لأن الله تعالى قال: ( لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ )[الأنعام:67] لا  بد أن يستقر في مكانه. 
وها   نحن في هذه الديار الطيبة المباركة أيضاً نهدد ونخوف، وما سبب ذلك إلا   إعراضنا وغفلتنا وإقبالنا على الدنيا وأباطيلها، ولو أننا رجعنا إلى الحق   وقلنا: الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، ورضينا بالقليل من الطعام والشراب   وأقبلنا على عبادة الله؛ فوالله لو كادنا أهل الأرض لما استطاعوا أن   يزلزلوا أقدامنا، لكن هم ينفخون الذنوب والمعاصي بوسائل عجب، ونحن كالأبقار   مددنا أعناقنا ونرحب بكل ما يأتينا حتى برانيط أولادنا، هذا مثال، وأمثلة   الأغاني والمزامير والربا وغير ذلك لا تسأل عنها، كل هذا من يد الأعداء  حتى  يزول هذا النور وتنطفئ هذه الأنوار الإلهية، والله نسأل أن يبقيها إلى  يوم  القيامة، اللهم من كاد هذه الديار بكيد فعجل بهلاكه يا رب العالمين،   واصرفه وكيده يا حي يا قيوم. 
ثم  يقول تعالى لرسوله: ( وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ  )[الأنعام:66]، إذاً قل لهم: ( لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ )[الأنعام:66]،   أنا لا أملك هدايتكم ولا أقدر على أن أنزل العذاب بكم، هذا موكول إلى  الله  ليس لي أنا، ما علي إلا أنني أعلم من أراد أن يتعلم وأبلغ من لم  يبلغه  كلام ربه عز وجل. 
(لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَسَوْفَ )[الأنعام:67] والله ( تَعْلَمُونَ )[الأنعام:67] هذا.            
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
   معاشر المستمعين! هيا مع هداية هذه الآيات، هل تعرفون ما هي  الهدايات؟  كل آية تحمل نوراً، ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية كل آية  تؤكد معنى لا  إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وأن البعث الآخر حق، ذلك أن هذه  الآية  أنزلها وقالها الله تعالى. هل هناك من يقول: أمي أو أبي أو جدي أو  فلان أو  فلان؟ والله  قوي قدير رحيم عليم موجود، أخبر عن نفسه أنه لا إله  إلا هو، فكل آية  تقول: لا إله إلا الله، وهذا الذي نزل عليه هذا الكلام  كيف يكون غير  الرسول؟ فهو -إذاً- رسول الله، كل آية تقرر (لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول  الله)، من أجل أن يعبد الله في الأرض وينزل أولياؤه في السماء  بعد موتهم،  فهذه العبادة لتزكية نفوسهم وتطهيرها حتى يصبح المرء منهم أهلاً  لتفتح له  أبواب السماء ولينزل بدار السلام. 
 [ من هداية الآيات: 
أولاً: لا برهان أعظم على بطلان الشرك من أن المشركين يخلصون الدعاء لله تعالى في الشدة ]. 
مرة   ثانية: لا برهان ولا دليل ولا حجة أعظم على أن الشرك باطل من أن المشركين   أنفسهم يخلصون الدعاء لله في الشدة، لو كان ينفعهم عيسى عليه السلام أو   غيره فلماذا لا يفزعون إليهم في الشدة؟ عرفوا أنهم لا ينفعونهم، لو صرخوا   أمام اللات ألف صرخة فوالله ما استجيب لهم. 
فلماذا  -إذاً- في الشدة  يفزعون إلى الله؟ معنى هذا أنه ليأسهم وعلمهم أنه لا  يدفع الكرب ولا ينجي  من الهم والغم إلا الله، فهذا أكبر برهان على التوحيد  وبطلان الشرك. 
[ ثانياً: لا منجي من الشدائد ولا منقذ من الكروب إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ]، وهذا لا يرده ذو عقل. 
[ ثالثاً: التحذير من الاختلاف المفضي إلى الانقسام والتكتل ]؛ لقوله تعالى: ( أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ   )[الأنعام:65]،  فلا يصح أن يفترق المسلمون أبداً في بيت ولا في قرية ولا  في مدينة ولا في  إقليم، أمرهم واحد، فإن تنازعوا في شيء ردوه إلى الله  وإلى رسوله، إلى  الكتاب والسنة، ولا تبقى الفرقة أبداً. 
 [ ربعاً: ( لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ )[الأنعام:67] أجري مجرى المثل، وكذا ( وَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ )[الأنعام:67] ] كالمثل.
والله تعالى نسأل أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما ندرس ونتعلم ونسمع، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (18)  
الحلقة (379)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (10)



          كان المشركون وخاصة كبراؤهم وصناديدهم يجتمعون حول البيت ويجلسون  في ظل  جدرانه ويأخذون في الطعن في آيات الله سبحانه وتعالى، وفي رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وقد أمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان هذا  حالهم  أن يعرض عنهم ولا يجالسهم إلا أن يخوضوا في حديث غيره، فمثل هؤلاء  إنما  غرتهم الحياة الدنيا، وظنوا أنهم مخلدون فيها فاتخذوا الدين لهواً  ولعباً،  فكان جزاؤهم أن يدخلهم الله النار وبئس القرار.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث  غيره...)
   الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ) . 
وها  نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية  الميمونة المباركة، تلكم السورة التي  نزلت في مكة وزفها سبعون ألف ملك ولهم  زجل وتسبيح، هذه السورة تدور كلها  على تقرير المبادئ الثلاثة: التوحيد،  نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، عقيدة  البعث والجزاء في الدار الآخرة. 
والآن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث نسمع تلاوتها مرتلة مجودة ثم نشرع في تفسيرها إن شاء الله. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (وَإِذَا  رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  حَتَّى  يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ  الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا  تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ  الظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   *    وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ   الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ  لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ  تَعْدِلْ  كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا  كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:68-70].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  )[الأنعام:68]، من المتكلم بهذا الكلام؟ من المخاطب به: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ  )[الأنعام:68] من هو هذا؟ هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فهذه   الآية تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، أيعقل أن يوجد كلام   حكيم راق سام بدون متكلم؟ مستحيل، إذاً: فالله موجود، وهذا كلامه وهو   العليم الحكيم، والذي خوطب بهذا الكلام ونزل عليه أيعقل أن يكون غير نبي   ورسول؟ مستحيل. 
وهكذا كل آية في كتاب الله -وهي ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون آية- كل آية تقرر مبدأ (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله). 
يقول جل ذكره لمصطفاه ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا   )[الأنعام:68]  إذ كان المشركون -وخاصة رؤساءهم- يجتمعون حول البيت  ويجلسون في ظلال  الجدران ويأخذون في الطعن في القرآن ومن أرسل به،  يستهزئون ويسخرون بآيات  الله. 
إذاً:  حصل هذا وتم ووجد، فيقول الله تعالى لرسوله ولأتباعه  وأصحابه ولكافة  أمته: إذا رأيت من يتكلم بالباطل في كلام الله فيجب أن تقوم  من مجلسه،  وحرام أن تجلس إليه: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  )[الأنعام:68]، أعطهم ظهرك ولا تلتفت إليهم ولا تجلس إليهم. 
إذا   اجتمع ثلاثة أو أربعة من العلمانيين من الملاحدة من البدعيين الضالين،   وأخذوا يطعنون في كتاب الله وكلامه مستهزئين ساخرين؛ فلا يحل لك -يا ولي   الله- أن تجلس معهم، فبمجرد أن يشرعوا في هذا الطعن والنقد قم وأعطهم ظهرك،   وهذا أمر الله عز وجل لرسوله وأمته تابعة له فيه. 
(وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ  )[الأنعام:68]، والخوض كخوض الإنسان في الماء وتخبطه فيه، إذاً: فأعرض عنهم ولا تلتفت إليهم ولا تجلس معهم (حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  )[الأنعام:68]،  إذا تكلموا في تجارة أو في مال أو في حرب أو في نحو ذلك  فلا بأس، أما أن  يتكلموا طاعنين ناقدين ساخرين من أولياء الله تعالى  وكتابه ورسوله؛ فلا يحل  لك يا مؤمن أن تبقى جالساً معهم.                       
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين)
  ثم قال له: ( وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ   )[الأنعام:68]،  ومما يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الأمة -ونحن من أفرادها-  معنية بهذا الخطاب  ذكر النسيان؛ فالشيطان قد لا يقوى على أن ينسي رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، لكن ينسينا نحن، ومع هذا يقول أهل العلم: إن  النبي ينسى، كما قال: ( إني أنسى كما تنسون ) . والشيطان   لا سلطان له على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذ هو معصوم بعصمة الله،   لا يوقعه في مخالفة أو معصية، ولكن من الجائز أن يصرف قلبه إلى شيء آخر   يتكلم فيه أو يفكر فيه فينسى نفسه أنه بين أناس يطعنون في الإسلام أو   ينتقدونه. 
(وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ  )[الأنعام:68] إن حصل هذا. وـ(إما) أصلها (إن) و(ما) زيدت لتقوية الكلام، إما ينسينك الشيطان ثم ذكرت فقم ولا تجلس. 
فهذا   التعليم وهذا التوجيه، أنه كلما خاضوا في كلام الله بالسب والنقد يجب أن   تعرض وتقوم، وإن نسيت فجلست ثم ذكرت نهي الله لك فقم على الفور: ( وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى  )[الأنعام:68] بعد أن تذكر ( مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:68]. 
وهذا   قد يقع للمؤمنين نساءً ورجالاً، فالمؤمن قد يعلم أنه لا يحل أن يجلس مع   قوم يطعنون ويتكلمون، ولكن ينسى، لكن بمجرد أن يذكر أنه لا يحل له البقاء   هنا ولا الجلوس في هذا المجلس يجب أن ينهض ويقوم. 
مرة ثانية: ( وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ   9[الأنعام:68]  ينسيه ماذا؟ النهي عن الجلوس مع المجرمين والمبطلين  والطاعنين في الإسلام  والفاسدين، قد يحصل هذا بنسيان، أو هو لأمته كما  قدمنا، أي: لنا نحن، ( فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:68] لأنهم مشركون كافرون، وكل من يطعن في كتاب الله وفي شريعة الله فهو كافر ومشرك، هذه الآية الأولى. 
فهل   عرفتم -معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات- أنه يجب علينا أن لا نجلس مجلساً يطعن   فيه في الإسلام وتنتقد فيه شرائعه وينتقد فيه أولياؤه ودعاته وهداته، هذا   المجلس لا يجوز أن نجلسه أبداً، وإن نسينا فما إن نذكر أن هذا لا يجوز حتى   نقوم، خذ نعلك واخرج ولا تبق جالساً، هذا توجيه الله أم لا؟ 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما على الذين يتقون من حسابهم من شيء ...)
  الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى: ( وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ  )[الأنعام:69]. (وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ   )[الأنعام:69]  من هم؟ رسول الله والمؤمنون، هؤلاء الذين يتقون ليس عليهم  من حساب هؤلاء  الملاحدة أو العلمانيين أو الضلال من شيء، الله الذي يتولى  ذلك، ولكن حين  ننهض ونقوم ونأخذ نعالنا غير راضين بمجلسهم يكون ذلك ذكرى  لهم لعلهم يفيقون  ويرجعون إلى الحق. 
قال الشيخ مسعود تغمده الله برحمته: دعيت ليلة إلى بدعة، ولما بدأ المبتدعة يبتدعون ذكرت، فأخذت نعلي ووليت هارباً، فقالوا: يا مسعود ، يا شيخ! ما لك؟ قال: فأعرضت عنهم تطبيقاً لهذه الآية. 
فحين   تقوم وأنت من أهل القرية أو البلد وأنت محترم فيهم وتتركهم؛ هذا قد  يجعلهم  يفكرون: لماذا يقوم؟ لماذا ما رضي بحديثنا؟ لابد أن يخطر هذا ببال  واحد  منهم، فيقول: لعلنا نحن على باطل، لعلنا لسنا على الحق. فيحمله ذلك  على أن  يسأل فيهتدي، وهذا تشريع الله الحكيم لا يخلو أبداً من فائدة. 
(وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ  )[الأنعام:69] وهم المؤمنون الذين جلسوا مع أهل الباطل واللهو، ما عليهم من حسابهم من شيء، ( وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ )[الأنعام:69] ذكرى فقط لعلهم يتقون، لعل أولئك المعرضين المفسدين يتقون ويرجعون إلى الحق. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وذر الذين اتخذوا دينهم لعباً ولهواً وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا ...)
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا  )[الأنعام:70]، يخاطب الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول له: ( وَذَرِ  )[الأنعام:70] أي: اترك، ( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا   )[الأنعام:70]،  أصل اللعب: أي قول أو عمل لا ينتج لك حسنة لمعادك يوم  القيامة ولا درهماً  لمعاشك اليوم، ومثاله لعب الأطفال، يلعبون عند الباب  ساعة أو ساعتين أو  ثلاثاً، ثم هل يعودون بحسنة؟ لا، يعودون بريال؟ لا. فكل  قول وكل تفكير  وكل عمل لا ينتج لصاحبه حسنة ليوم القيامة أو درهماً  لمعاشه الآن فهو لعب  وباطل، ولا يفعله المؤمن، ومعنى هذا أن الله تعالى  أغلق علينا باب اللعب،  إي والله، نحن قوم نتهيأ لأن نخترق السماوات السبع  وننزل في الفردوس، فلا  ينبغي لنا أن نتجرد للهو واللعب ونصبح كغيرنا، ما  هذا بشيء عظيم أبداً، نحن  عقلاء وأئمة للبشر وهداة للناس، فكيف نلعب؟! كيف  أقضي نصف ساعة أو ربع  ساعة أو عشر دقائق ولا أجلب لنفسي حسنة ولا  درهماً؟! أيجوز للعقلاء هذا؟  هذا للمجانين، هذا للكافرين؛ لأنهم أهل  النار. 
أما المؤمنون الذين يرجون أن ينزلوا الفراديس العلى فليس هذا من صفتهم ولا شأنهم، وها هو تعالى يقول لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَذَرِ  )[الأنعام:70] اترك ( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا   )[الأنعام:70]،  كالفساق والفجار منا والعلمانيين والملاحدة الذين يجتمعون  فيسخرون من  الدين، وهذا الدين هو دينهم، فالإسلام دين البشرية جمعاء  أبيضها وأسودها. 
فالمشركون   في مكة اتخذوا دينهم الإسلام لهواً ولعباً، وما هو دينهم؟ أما بعث الله   رسوله لهم؟ أما أنزل الوحي عليهم من أجلهم؟ فكل من اتخذ الإسلام لهواً   ولعباً يصدق عليه أنه اتخذ دينه لعباً ولهواً.     
اللهو المشروع في الإسلام
وإن  قلتم: ليس في الإسلام لعب، ليس فيه لهو، فقد وضع الشارع لذلك  نقاطاً  محددة، أنت تلاعب طفلك الصغير خمس دقائق أو ربع ساعة وأمه تطبخ  الشاي أو  الأزر وهو يبكي، تأخذه أنت وتجعل نفسك كأنك حمار يركب على ظهرك،  كل هذا  مأذون فيه: ( لاعب ابنك سبعاً )، وهذا وإن كان في الظاهر لعباً لكنك أحسنت به إلى أمه وإليه هو، فهي حسنة لك. وكذلك   تلاعب فرسك، تروضه على السير والقفز؛ لأنك تعده للجهاد، هذه رياضة ظاهرها   لعب، ولكنها تنتج أنك روضت فرسك، وكذلك رماحك، أو نبالك، أو رصاصك، الآن   يجلسون الجيش تحت جبل ويأمرونهم بأن يضربوا، ويجعلون لهم أهدافاً معينة   ليصيبوها، فهو في الظاهر لهو ولعب وفي الحقيقة مأذون فيه؛ لأجل أن يتعلموا   كيف يصيبون أهداف العدو، وكذلك لهوك مع زوجتك تداعبها مأذون فيه. 
فالزوجة،   والولد، والفرس، والرماية -سواء كانت بالبنادق أو بالمدافع- كل ذلك أذن   الشارع صلى الله عليه وسلم باللهو فيه، لاعب ابنك، داعب امرأتك لتسليها   وتخرج عنها همها، روض فرسك، مرن نفسك على رمي الأهداف بالرصاص أو   بالصواريخ، وفيما عدا هذا لا وجود للهو واللعب عندنا، نحن أتباع النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم.
(وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ  )[الأنعام:70]، اترك ( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا  )[الأنعام:70]، واللهو ما هو؟ اللهو: كل ما يلهيك ويشغلك عما يكسبك حسنة لمعادك أو درهماً لمعاشك.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (وذكر به أن تبسل نفس بما كسبت)
  اترك هؤلاء ( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا   )[الأنعام:70]،  كيف تغرهم الحياة الدنيا؟ افتح عينيك وتأمل في العالم  الإسلامي، تجد ثلاثة  أرباع المسلمين مغرورين بالحياة الدنيا، منهم من لا  يصلي، منهم من لا يحضر  الصلاة في المساجد، منهم من يتعاطى الربا، منهم من  يعمل كذا وكذا.. كل هذا  اغترار بالحياة الدنيا، وهم عن الآخرة غافلون،  غرتهم الحياة الدنيا.(وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:70] يا رسولنا! يا عبدنا! ذكر بالقرآن، ذكر بهذا الكلام الإلهي، ذكر به ( أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ   )[الأنعام:70]،  ومعنى: (تبسل): تؤخذ، ترتهن وتحبس ثم تدخل العذاب في  جهنم، من قبل أن تبسل  نفس، وإبسال النفس أن تؤخذ وترتهن وتحبس فترة ثم  تساق إلى عذابها، تحبس في  البرزخ وترتهن، ثم إذا بعثت يوم القيامة فإلى  جهنم رأساً.
(وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:70] يا رسولنا، ذكر بهذا القرآن، بهذه الكلام، ذكر به مخافة أو كراهة ( أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ  )[الأنعام:70]، تبسل نفس بما كسبت أو بما كسب لها؟
بما   كسبت. ما هذا الذي كسبته فأبسلت به؟ الذنوب والآثام، الشرك والمعاصي، فهل   هذا كسبها أم لا؟ تقول الكلمة فينعكس رأساً دخانها أو نورها على نفسك،  تمشي  خطوة واحدة بحسب ما تريد فينعكس أثرها على نفسك، هذه محطة وضعها الله  في  الناس، ما من كلمة ولا حركة متعمدة يفعلها العاقل البالغ إلا وجد  أثرها، إن  كانت حسنة ينكس إشعاعها على قلبه، وإن كانت سيئة ينعكس دخانها  على قلبه  كذلك، وهذا معنى قوله تعالى: ( بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  )[المطففين:14].
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   إن المؤمن إذا أذنب ذنباً كانت نكتة سوداء فى قلبه، فإن تاب ونزع واستغفر   صقل منها قلبه، فإن عاد رانت حتى يغلق بها قلبه، فذاك الذى ذكر الله عز  وجل  فى كتابه: ( كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ   )[المطففين:14]  )، فلهذا كانت التوبة عندنا فريضة، ولا يحل تأخيرها،  فبمجرد الوقوع في  الزلة تقول: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه؛ لأنه إذا تراكمت  الذنوب تأتي ساعة  تقول له: اتق الله فيضحك ويسخر منك.
قال تعالى: ( وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:70]، أي: بهذا القرآن، ( أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ  )[الأنعام:70] ذكراً أو أنثى، عربياً أو عجمياً، ( بِمَا كَسَبَتْ  )[الأنعام:70]، أي: بسبب كسبها حبست وارتهنت لتدخل جهنم وتخلد فيها.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (ليس لها من دون الله ولي ولا شفيع )
  قال تعالى: ( لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ   )[الأنعام:70]،  وهل هناك نفس لها ولي يتولى أمرها ويدخلها الجنة وينقذها  من النار دون  الله؟ والله لا وجود لذلك. وهل هناك نفس مظلمة عفنة منتنة  تجد من يشفع لها  ويخرجها من النار أو يدخلها الجنة؟ والله ما كان، اللهم  إلا المؤمنون  الصادقون الربانيون، يتفضل الله عليهم فيأذن لنبيه أو  لأوليائه أن يشفعوا  فيهم، إكراماً للشافع والمشفوع، والذي لم يرض الله له  أن يدخل الجنة لا  تقبل فيه شفاعة أحد، قال تعالى: (   وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا   إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى   )[النجم:26]،  أيضاً لمن يشاء، أولاً: يأذن الله لك يا عبد الله أن تشفع  فيمن؟ في أمك؛  لأنها أهل لأن تدخل الجنة. فلا يشفع شافع إلا بإذن الله،  ولا يشفع شافع في  إنسان إلا إذا رضي الله عز وجل أن يدخل الجنة، والآية نص  وصريحة لو كنا لا  نقرأ القرآن على الموتى فحسب. اسمع: ( وَكَمْ  )[النجم:26]، ملايين، (   وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا   إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى  )[النجم:26] أيضاً عمن يشاء.
وهنا يقول تعالى: ( وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ  )[الأنعام:70]، أي: بسبب كسبها الشرك والكفر والذنوب والآثام والجرائم والموبقات.      
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن تعدل كل عدل لا يؤخذ منها)
(لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا  )[الأنعام:70]، لو أتت بمثل الأرض كلها ذهباً فوالله لا يقبل منها، ولو أتت بملايين البشر بدلها فوالله لا يقبل منها، ( وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ   )[الأنعام:70]،  من باب الفرض، جاءك الله بجبال التبت كلها ذهباً، فقلت:  خذ يا رب هذه  الجبال الذهبية واسمح لي أن أدخل الجنة؛ فوالله لا يقبل منك.  ولو جاء بجيل  أو أجيال وقال: بهؤلاء جميعاً أفدي نفسي هل يقبل منه؟ ( وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا  )[الأنعام:70]، لا تفكر أن هناك من يقف بين يديه تعالى ويقول: أنا أشفع لفلان، أو يقول: أدفع كذا لفلان ليدخل الجنة، ( وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا  9[الأنعام:70]، (أُبْسِلُوا) بمعنى: ارتهنوا، فهم محبوسون بذنوبهم، إذاً: يدخلون النار ولا يخرجون منها. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين أبسلوا بما كسبوا لهم شراب من حميم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكفرون)
(أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا   )[الأنعام:70]،  وأي كسب؟ الأغاني، المزامير، الغيبة، النميمة، الفحش  الباطل، الزنا،  اللواط، الخيانة، الغش، الكذب، الكبر، العجب.. أمراض  كسبوها، ما أفرغت  عليهم، ما ألزموا بها وأكرهوا، كسبوها عن عقل ووعي، لو  فعلوها وهم نائمون  فإنهم لا يحاسبون، وإن فعلوها وهم ناسون فلا يحاسبون،  وإن فعلوها وهم  مكرهون بالحديد والنار فلا يحاسبون، ولكن فعلوها وهم  مريدون ذلك، مختارون  لأنفسهم.(أُوْلَئِكَ  )[الأنعام:70] البعداء ( الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا  )[الأنعام:70]، لا بظلم نزل بهم وحصل بهم، بسبب كسبهم الكفر والظلم والشرك والذنوب والمعاصي.
(لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:70]، هم الآن في دار البوار في النار، فهل شرابهم المسك؟ ما هناك كوكاكولا ولا عصير البرتقال ولا زمزم، ( لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:70]، لا يطاق من درجة الحرارة، حيث تتمزق أمعاؤهم. 
(لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:70]،  موجع غاية الإيجاع، ولا نستطيع تقديره أبداً، وقد عرفتم  أجسامهم طولها  وعرضها، فضرس أحدهم كجبل أحد، ما بين كتفيه مائة وخمسة  وثلاثون كيلو، من  مكة إلى قديد.
إذاً:فهل شرابهم الحميم، وطعامهم البقلاوة والحلاوة؟ لا، بل الزقوم، والضريع. 
هكذا يقول تعالى: ( أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا  )[الأنعام:70]، ما معنى: (أُبْسِلُوا)؟
ارتهنوا وحبسوا لأجل أن يدخلوا النار، وما معنى: ( بِمَا كَسَبُوا  )[الأنعام:70]؟
أي:   بكسبهم، كسبوا خيراً أو شراً كسفك الدماء، الكفر، الشرك.. قل ما شئت من   الذنوب والآثام، إذا اسودت نفوسهم وأظلمت أرواحهم وتعفنت؛ فلا يصلحون لدار   السلام، للقاعدة التي حفظها المؤمنون والمؤمنات: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9-10]، هذا حكم الله، بلغوه يا عباد الله، يا إماء الله.
   لقد صدر حكم الله على البشرية وعلى الجن أيضاً معهم بأن من زكى نفسه   بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال فزكت وطابت وطهرت فقد أفلح، أي: فاز بالنجاة من   النار وبدخول الجنة، ومن دساها وخبثها ولوثها وعفنها بأوضار الشرك والذنوب   والمعاصي فقد خاب، أي: خسر نفسه وأهله، ومن يعقب على الله؟
(أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:70]، ثم قال تعالى في الختم الأخير: (  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ   )[الأنعام:70]،  أي: بسبب كفرهم، كانوا يكفرون بالله، ويكفرون بشرائع  الله، ويكفرون حقوق  الله، فكلمة الكفر: هي الجحود والتنكر لله، لرسوله،  لشريعته، للقائه،  لوعده، لوعيده.   
مجمل تفسير الآيات
  مرة ثانية أسمعكم الآيات: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  )[الأنعام:68]، فهل ستفعلون هذا من الآن؟(وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنعام:68]، غفلت أو نسيت فجلست وهم يطعنون في نبيك أو في أمته، ثم ذكرت؛ فخذ نعلك واخرج.
(وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:69]، ما نحن بمسئولين نحاسب على كفرهم وشركهم، ولكن حين نقوم ونتركهم نذكرهم علهم يذكرون فيتقون.
(وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا  )[الأنعام:70]، اتركهم في جرائم معاصيهم وباطلهم ولا تجلس إليه ولا تسمع منهم، ولا تخالطهم ولا تعاشرهم، ولا تنزل حتى في ديارهم.
(وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ )[الأنعام:70]،   بماذا نذكر يا ربنا؟ بهذا القرآن، نحن نذكر به الموتى، أما الأحياء فلا،   لا يجتمع أهل القرية في قريتهم، أو أهل الحي، أو أهل البيت ليقرءوا القرآن   ويتدبروه، فكيف يذكرون به، نقرؤه على الموتى فقط، مات الشيخ الفلاني  فنقرؤه  ثلاث ليال أو سبع ليال، طلبة القرآن موجودون، سمعتم بهذا أم لا؟ من   إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا والعالم الإسلامي هكذا، عدة قرون لا يجتمع اثنان   على دراسة كتاب الله وفهم مراد الله منه وما فيه.
إذاً: (   وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ   دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا   يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا  )[الأنعام:70]، كسبوا بأنفسهم أم لا؟ ( لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:70].
كيفية تحصيل ولاية الله تعالى
معاشر  الأبناء والإخوان! دائماً نقرر تلك القاعدة تعليماً لغير العالمين   وتذكيراً للناسين، وهذا حسبنا والله يهدي من يشاء، ونقول: ما من عاقل إلا   وهو يرغب في ولاية الله تعالى؛ لأنك إذا لم تواله تعاديه، ومن يعادي الله   هل يفلح؟فكلنا  يريد أن يواليه الله ويصبح من أوليائه الذين لا خوف عليهم  ولا هم يحزنون،  فنقول: تريد أن توالي الله؟ وافقه تكن وليه، وافق ربك تصبح  وليه، توافقه  في ماذا؟ فيما يحب، وفيما يكره، أحبب ما يحب واكره ما يكره  فأنت -والله-  وليه، واعكس بحيث يحب وتكره، ويكره وتحب فإنك حينئذ عدوه،  وهذا إيجاز عجيب  للولاية.
فالموافقة  تكون في المحاب والمخالفة في  المكاره، فهنا يجب على كل من يريد ولاية  الله أن يعرف محاب الله محبوباً  بعد محبوب، وأن يعرف مكاره الله مكروهاً  بعد مكروه، وأن يرحل ولو إلى الصين  أو إلى اليابان حتى يعرف محاب الله  ومكارهه. 
أحد  الصالحين قال: يا  شيخ! نريد أن تكتب لنا رسالة تجمع محاب الله ومكارهه،  فقلت له: لا بأس،  أعمل إن شاء الله، وكتبنا الرسالة، وسنقدمها الليلة  للمطبعة، هذه الرسالة  اتخذنا لها بعد كل درس خمس دقائق أو عشر دقائق نقرأ  منها صفحة واحدة، وقد  اشتملت على خمسين محبوباً ومكروهاً، خمسة وعشرون من  محاب الله، وخمسة  وعشرون من مكاره الله، صفحة للمحبوب والصفحة المقابلة  للمكروه، وقلنا لمن  يقرأ: إذا قرأت الصفحة الأولى في المحبوب فلا تتجاوز  إلى الأخرى حتى تعرف  محاب الله، وتكره نفسك على أن تحب ما يحب ربك، فإذا  فرغت من هذا فانتقل إلى  الصفحة الثانية التي فيها المكروهات فاعرفها  واكرها، وإذا ما أحبت ذلك  نفسك فإنك تكره نفسك حتى تكره ما يكره ربك،  وبذلك تخرج وقد أصبحت ولي الله،  وهناك صك تأخذه أيضاً.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.     
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (19)  
الحلقة (380)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (11)




          حرم الله عز وجل على عباده المؤمنين الجلوس في المجالس التي يسخر  فيها من  دين الله وشريعته وديانته، وأن من جلس في مثل هذه المجالس فعليه  الإعراض  والإنكار وسرعة مفارقتها، خاصة إذا كان أهل الحق مستضعفين وأهل  الباطل  ظاهرين، وحسب المؤمن الصادق أن يعرض عنهم فلا يفرح بهم ولا يضحك  لهم، حتى  لا يكون مصيره في الآخرة كمصيرهم.    
قراءة  في تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا  رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى  يخوضوا في حديث غيره...) وما  بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة.
من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة! إننا على سالف عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الإثنين  من  يوم الأحد- ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على  لسان  سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألف ألفٍ وسلم،  قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية، ومع الآيات  الثلاث التي تدارسناها بالأمس  ولم نوفها حقها، فنريد مرة ثانية أن يرتلها  الطالب، ونعيد تفسيرها وشرحها  إن شاء الله تعالى.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ  عَنْهُمْ  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ   الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ   الظَّالِمِينَ   *  وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   *    وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ   الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ  لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ  تَعْدِلْ  كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا  كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:68-70]. 
معنى الآيات
معاشر  المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! [معنى الآيات: ما  زال  السياق في الحديث مع أولئك العادلين] بربهم آلهة أخرى، اصطنعوها،  وكذبوا  في ادعائها آلهة، أولئك العادلون ما زال الكلام معهم، [فيقول الله  تعالى  لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا  )[الأنعام:68]] ما معنى: (يَخُوضُونَ)؟ [ يستهزئون بالآيات القرآنية، ويسخرون مما دلت عليه من التوحيد والعذاب للكافرين ].وقد بينا أن جماعات من المشركين في مكة كانوا يجتمعون ليسخروا من القرآن ويستهزئوا به وبمن نزل عليه، وفيهم نزل هذا القرآن الكريم.
[(  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ )[الأنعام:68]]،  من أمر الرسول بالإعراض عنهم؟ الله  جل جلاله، اتركهم وأعطهم ظهرك ولا  تلتفت إليهم ما داموا يخوضون في الباطل،  ويتكلمون بالمنكر طعناً في القرآن  ومن نزل عليه، إذاً: هؤلاء لا تجلس  معهم، أعرض عنهم.
وبينا   لأبنائنا وبناتنا أنه إلى اليوم لا يحل لمؤمن أن يجلس مجلساً فيأخذ أهل   المجلس في الطعن في الإسلام، والنقد، ويبقى معهم، يجب أن يأخذ نعله ويخرج   من عندهم، ولا يحل له البقاء؛ لأن الآيات عامة لهداية الخلق إلى يوم   القيامة.
قال:  [ ( فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ )[الأنعام:68]، أي: فصد عنهم وانصرف ( حَتَّى  يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ )[الأنعام:68]  ]، أي: غير الطعن والنقد  والسب والشتم، فإن أخذوا بحديث دنياهم عن السوق  والبيع والشراء وشأنهم فلا  يضرك ذلك، لكن إذا اخذوا يطعنون في دين الله  وفيمن أرسل وهو رسول الله،  أو في أولياء الله ودعاته، في هذه الحالة ينبغي  أن تعرض عنهم، فإن عدلوا  عن ذلك فلا بأس. 
وإن كان فرضاً أن الشيطان أنساك ما نهيت عنه من عدم الجلوس معهم، ثم ذكرت وزال النسيان فعلى الفور تقوم وتخرج من مجلسهم.
قال:   [ وإن أنساك الشيطان نهينا هذا فجلست ثم ذكرت فقم ولا تقعد مع القوم   الظالمين ]، معنى هذا: أنك إذا نسيت فجلست مع جماعة يتضاحكون ويسخرون   ويستهزئون بالإسلام وشرائعه، من العلمانيين والملاحدة والضلال، أو من   الخاسرين والتائهين، ثم ذكرت أنك منهي أن تبقى معهم فعلى الفور أطع الله   وقم من مكانك: ( وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ )[الأنعام:68]،  أي:  وإن أنساك الشيطان نهي الله هذا، ثم ذكرت أنك منهي عن الجلوس في هذا   المجلس فقم على الفور، ولا تقعد مع القوم الظالمين. 
وظلمهم   واضح في وضعهم الأشياء في غير موضعها، بدلاً من أن يتذاكروا كتاب الله  وما  يهدي إليه، وأن يذكروا رسول الله وما يدعو إليه، يجعلون بدل ذلك النقد   والطعن وما لا يجوز أن يقال. 
  [ وقوله تعالى: ( وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ  شَيْءٍ )[الأنعام:69]،  أي: وليس على المؤمنين المتقين -جعلنا الله منهم-  أنت وأصحابك يا رسولنا  من تبعة ولا مسئولية، ولكن إذا خاضوا في الباطل  فقوموا؛ ليكون ذلك ذكرى لهم  فيكفون عن الخوض في آيات الله تعالى ]، نعم،  ليس عليك من حساب المبطلين  والملاحدة والمبطلين إذا قالوا الباطل، ما أنت  بمسئول عن ذلك، كل ما في  الأمر أنك تقوم وتتركهم، قد يكون ذلك حاملاً لهم  على التفكير: لماذا خرج؟  لماذا أخذ نعله وما رضي كلامنا؟ لعلنا مبطلون،  لعله محق. قد يكون ذلك سبباً  لهدايتهم، بخلاف ما إذا بقيت معهم وأيدتهم  على باطلهم برضاك بالجلوس معهم.  
قال:  [ وهذا كان بمكة قبل قوة الإسلام ]، هذا البيان  كان في مكة قبل قوة  الإسلام، كان أيام ضعف الإسلام، والمراد من ضعف  الإسلام: ضعف أهله إذ لا  قدرة لهم على الجهاد.
قال:  [ ونزل بالمدينة  النهي عن الجلوس مع الكافرين والمنافقين إذا خاضوا في  آيات الله ]، وهذا  يبقى إلى يوم القيامة، [ومن جلس معهم يكون مثلهم، وهو  أمر عظيم ]، ففي  المدينة لا عذر، أما في مكة فلأن المسلمين ضعفاء عاجزون  وهم أقوياء، فقد لا  يستطيعون أن يواجهوهم، لكن في المدينة والإسلام قوي لا  يحل لمؤمن أن يجلس  معهم. 
قال:  [ ونزل بالمدينة النهي عن الجلوس مع الكافرين والمنافقين  إذا خاضوا في  آيات الله، ومن جلس معهم يكون مثلهم ] أي: في الظلم والكفر  والنفاق [ وهو  أمر عظيم ]، من يقوى على أن يتحول من مؤمن إلى كافر، ومن  مؤمن صادق إلى  منافق؟
[  قال تعالى: (  وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ  اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا  تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ  إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ )[النساء:140]  ]، فإذا خاضوا في حديث الباطل الذي يخوضون  فيه وأنتم جالسون فأنتم مثلهم  في نفاقهم وكفرهم، وقرئ: (نَزَّلَ)،  و(نُزِّلَ)، ( وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا  )[النساء:140]، في أي مجلس وفي أي مكان في العالم، ( فَلا تَقْعُدُوا  مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا  مِثْلُهُمْ )[النساء:140]، فالذي يرضى بإهانة الإسلام والمسلمين، بإهانة  دين الله، بإهانة شرعه وكتابه فهو مثلهم. 
فلهذا   لا نجلس معهم ابتداء، لكن إذا جلسنا وأخذوا يتخوضون في سب الإسلام وطعنه   وجب النهوض والخروج، ولا يحل البقاء أبداً، لقد أعذر الله أولئك الضعفاء  في  مكة، لكن لما عز الإسلام وقوي أهله وانتصرت رايته لم يسمح لأحد أن يبقى   معهم، وإلا فهو منافق أو كافر مثلهم.
وتأملوا  الآية: ( وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ )[النساء:140]، ماذا  نزل؟ ( أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ )[النساء:140]، أي: القرآنية،  ( يُكْفَرُ بِهَا )[النساء:140]، أي: يكفر بها المنافقون والكافرون، (  وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا )[النساء:140]، بالكلام الذي تعرفونه من الاستهزاء، (  فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ )[النساء:140]، فإذا ما خرجتم من المجلس فقد  أصبحتم مثلهم. 
قال:   [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى والثانية. أما الثالثة فإن الله تعالى   يأمر رسوله أن يترك الذين اتخذوا دينهم الحق الذي جاءهم به رسول الحق  لعباً  ولهواً يلعبون به أو يسخرون منه ويستهزئون به، وغرتهم الحياة  الدنيا، قال  تعالى: ( وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا  وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا )[الأنعام:70]،  اتركهم ]  لا تجالسهم ولا تجلس معهم ولا ترض بذلك، [ اتركهم فلا يهمك  أمرهم، وفي هذا  تهديد لهم على ما هم عليه من الكفر والسخرية والاستهزاء ]،  اترك الذين  شأنهم كذا وكذا قبل أن تنزل العقوبة بهم، فالله تعالى يقول له  في إنذار  وتهديد لهم: اترك ( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا  وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا )[الأنعام:70]، اتركهم لنا للننزل  عقوبتنا بهم.
[  وقد أخبر تعالى في سورة الحجر أنه كفاه أمرهم؛ إذ قال: ( إِنَّا  كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِ  ينَ )[الحجر:95] ]، وقد كفاه إياهم، وكلهم  صرعوا في بدر -وهم سبعون ظالماً- عن آخرهم، وعده الله بأنه سيكفيه إياهم،  وقد كفاه أمرهم. 
  [ وقوله تعالى: ( وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ )[الأنعام:70]، أي: بالقرآن، ( أَنْ  تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ )[الأنعام:70]، أي: كي لا تبسل ]، ومعنى الإبسال -كما  علمتم- الارتهان والحجز، ثم إلى جهم وبئس المصير، ( وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:70] أي: بالقرآن قبل ( أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ )[الأنعام:70]، أي:  لكي لا تبسل.
[  ( بِمَا كَسَبَتْ )[الأنعام:70]، أي: كي لا تسلم نفس للعذاب بما كسبت من  الشرك والمعاصي، ( لَيْسَ لَهَا )[الأنعام:70] يوم تسلم للعذاب ( مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ )[الأنعام:70] يتولى خلاصها، ( وَلا شَفِيعٌ  )[الأنعام:70] يشفع لها فينجيها من عذاب النار ]، ( وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ  عَدْلٍ )[الأنعام:70]  وتتقدم بكل ما تستطيع أن تقدمه للفداء، ولو قدمت  جبال الأرض كلها ذهباً،  ولو قدمت قبائل وعشائر لا يقبل ذلك منها أبداً. [ (  وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا )[الأنعام:70]، أي: وإن  تقدم ما أمكنها -حتى ولو كان ملء الأرض ذهباً- فداء لها لما نفعها ذلك  ولما نجت من النار]. 
ثم  قال تعالى: ( أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا  )[الأنعام:70]،  الباء -كما علمتم- سببية، لم ارتهنوا واحتجزوا؟ ليجازوا في  عالم الشقاء؛  لأنهم كسبوا ذنوباً أخبثت أرواحهم ولوثت نفوسهم، وهي ذنوب  الشر والكفر  والاعتداء والظلم والطغيان، إذاً: فهؤلاء الذين لو تقدم أحدهم  بملء الأرض  ذهباً ليفتدي به ما فدي ولا قبل ذلك منه.
قال:  [ أبسلوا: أسلموا وأخذوا إلى جهنم بما كسبوا من الذنوب والآثام، لهم في  جهنم شراب من ماء حميم وعذاب موجع اليم ]، ( أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا )[الأنعام:70]، أخبرنا عنهم يا رب؟! قال: (  لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )[الأنعام:70]، وقد عرفنا  الشراب الحميم، وهو الذي تناهت فيه الحرارة في القوة، وصلت إلى مستوى لا  زيادة فوقه، هذا شرابهم.
قال:   [ أبسلوا: أي: أسلموا وأخذوا إلى جهنم بما كسبوا من الذنوب والآثام، لهم   في جهنم شراب من ماء حميم حار وعذاب موجع أليم؛ وذلك بسبب كفرهم بالله   وآياته ورسوله، حيث نتج عن ذلك خبث أرواحهم، فما أصبح يلائم وصفهم ] أي:   خبث أرواحهم [ إلا عذاب النار. قال تعالى من هذه السورة: ( سَيَجْزِيهِمْ  وَصْفَهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ )[الأنعام:139]  ]، الوصف الذي يكون في  الروح البشرية، إن كان نوراً وطهراً وصفاء يجزيه  الله بالجنة دار النعيم،  وإن كان خبثاً ونتناً وعفناً يجزيه به عذاب  الجحيم، ( سَيَجْزِيهِمْ  وَصْفَهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ )[الأنعام:139] في عمله هذا وقضائه، حكيم فيه  كذلك. 
هداية الآيات
  هذه الآيات كررناها، فهيا بنا نتأمل هداياتها: قال: [ من هداية الآيات: 
 أولاً: حرمة الجلوس في مجالس يسخر فيها من الإسلام وشرائعه وأحكامه وأهله ]، من أين أخذنا هذه الحرمة؟
من قوله تعالى: ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  )[الأنعام:68]، فهل هدت الآية إلى هذا أم لا؟
ومعنى   هذا: أنه لا يحل لك ولا لي ولا لأي مؤمن في الشرق أو الغرب أن يجلس  مجلساً  يسب فيه أو يشتم الإسلام وأهله أو شرائعه وتبقى جالساً معهم، يجب  أن تقوم،  فإن أبيت إلا أن تجلس فقد هلكت، فإنك -إذاً- مثلهم. 
إن  هناك مجالس  للهو واللعب فقط، فهل تجلس أنت مع قوم يلعبون الكيرم والورق  ويضحكون وقد  مضى وقت الصلاة وهم يلعبون، هل تجلس هذا المجلس وترضاه لنفسك؟  أيحل لك هذا؟  والله لا يحل، يجب أن تقول: قوموا فلقد نودي للصلاة، ولا  يحل لكم هذا،  لسنا من أهل اللهو واللعب. 
إذاً  اللهو واللعب لا يحلان للمسلمين إلا  في نقاط بينها رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: أن تلاعب طفلك الصغير، أن  تداعب امرأتك، أن تمرن نفسك على  الرماية وإصابة الأهداف، أو تروض دبابتك أو  طيارتك أو فرسك على الجهاد،  هذه الأربع فقط ، وما عدا ذلك لهو ولعب، كل من  يقول: لا بأس به، هو ترويح  النفس، نقول له: والله ما هو إلا زيادة ظلمها  وظلمتها.
[ ثانياً: وجوب القيام ] والوقوف [ احتجاجاً من أي مجلس يعصى فيه الله ورسوله ]. 
وأصحاب   الدشوش أو الصحون الهوائية سكرى، وسوف يفيقون عند سكرات الموت، لقد قلت   غير ما مرة -والله أسأل أن أكون على علم وبصيرة-: إن الذين يرضون بهذه   الصحون الهوائية، ويجلسون ليشاهدوا تلك المناظر الفظيعة العجيبة هم   وأطفالهم ونساؤهم؛ فإني لا أكاد أشك أن من أصر منهم بعدما علم وأبى إلا هذا   أن يموت على سوء الخاتمة، وها نحن نمر بالشوارع، ونشاهد هذه الصحون   الهوائية على البيوت القصيرة والطويلة، بيوت الفقراء كالأغنياء، كأنهم لا   يؤمنون بالله ولقائه.
فالذي  يصر بعد ما سمع فتوى عالم الإسلام الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز  أن هذا لا يحل  أبداً ولا يصح، ثم يصر ويركب رأسه ويحتج بأن فلاناً عنده  كذا وكذا؛ فهذا  -والله أعلم- إن استمر على هذه المناظر يومياً وليلياً فسوف  يموت على سوء  الخاتمة. 
فقد نهينا عن أي مجلس نجلس فيه إذا كان فيه نقد أو طعن للإسلام، وإذا كان فيه إعلان عن إباحة الباطل والمنكر والشر فكيف تجلس معهم؟
[   ثالثاً: مشروعية الإعراض في حال الضعف عن المستهزئين بالإسلام الذين  غرتهم  الحياة الدنيا من أهل القوة والسلطان ]، وحسبك يا عبد الله [ وحسب  المؤمن  أن يعرض عنهم فلا يفرح بهم ولا يضحك لهم ]، ما دام عاجزاً ضعيفاً،  والمجلس  أهله أقوياء، فحسبه أن يعرض عنهم ولا يلتفت إليهم في حال الضعف  كما كانوا  في مكة، وفي حال القوة ينبغي أن ينكر المنكر وأن يعترض عليهم.
 [ رابعاً: وجوب التذكير بالقرآن وخاصة المؤمنين الذين يرجى توبتهم ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ كيف عرفناه؟
أما  قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ )[الأنعام:70]؟   ما هو هذا؟ إنه القرآن الكريم، ذكر به المؤمنين، الذين غلبتهم الشهوات   والأهواء والأطماع والمفاسد، هؤلاء لوجود عنصر الإيمان في قلوبهم ذكرهم   علهم ينتهون ويتقون، وآية أخرى: ( فَذَكِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَنْ يَخَافُ  وَعِيدِ )[ق:45]، ( وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  )[الذاريات:55] بوصفهم أحياء، بخلاف الكافرين فإنهم أموات أو كالأموات. 
[وجوب   التذكير بالقرآن]، كيف يذكر بالقرآن؟ بالآيات التي تنذر وتحذر أو تتوعد   وتوعد بالعذاب، أو تبشر بالخير وأهله، [وجوب التذكير بالقرآن وخاصة   المؤمنين الذين يرجى توبتهم]، فلهذا -وأنا كما تعرفون ظاهري كباطني- قلت:   لو كوَنَّا لجنة من خمسة أفاضل، لنزور إخواننا الذين في بيوتهم الدشوش،   وبأدب واحترام نسلم عليهم وننصح لهم بأن هذا لا ينبغي لكم، ولا يحل لكم،   وما نرضى لكم أن تتأذوا أو تفقدوا رضا ربكم، أو تحرموا هداية مولاكم، ما   حملكم على هذا؟ هل تجلبون بهذا أموالاً لأنفسكم؟ هل تكتسبون صحة في   أبدانكم؟ هل ترتفع بهذا قيمتكم ويعلوا شرفكم؟ الجواب: لا. أبداً، فيا   أخانا.. يا شيخنا.. يا ابننا! نرجو -إن شاء الله- أن تنهي هذا. 
هل  هذا واجب أم لا؟ والله إنه لواجب علينا، وإننا والله لآثمون، فأين الأخوة؟  ( المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً )،  هل هي أخوة بالكذب؟ إن لسان  حال الواحد منهم: أنقذوني فأنا متورط بسبب  زوجتي أو بسبب أولادي، فلهذا  وضعت هذا الدش على سطح بيتي فأنقذوني أنتم  بزيارتكم، حتى أتشجع، وأسأل  الله عز وجل أن يعينني لأبعد هذا الفساد من دار  الإيمان وبين المسلمين.
هل  أهل المدينة فيهم كفار ومنافقون؟ لا  والله، بل هم مؤمنون، لماذا -إذاً-  لا يذكرون بالقرآن؟ وهل يكفي التذكير في  المسجد وهم في المنازل؟ فلم لا  نكون في كل حي ثلاثة أنفار أو أربعة،  يزورون إخوانهم بالابتسامة والوجه  الطلق والكلمة الطيبة، فيربتون على كتف  الرجل وينصحونه حتى يترك هذه  الفتنة.
[ خامساً: من مات على كفره لم ينج من النار؛ إذ لا يجد فداء ولا شفيعاً يخلصه من النار بحال ]، من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟
من  قوله تعالى: ( لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ )[الأنعام:51]، الولي: الذي يتولى، والشفيع: الذي  يشفع، فمن مات على الخبث والظلم والفسق والكفر هذا مصيره.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (2)  
الحلقة (381)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (12)



          الله عز وجل هو وحده المستحق للحمد والثناء، فهو سبحانه خالق  السماوات  والأرض، وهو موجد الظلمات والنور، وهو خالق الإنسان من سلالة من  طين، وهو  الذي يعلم السر وأخفى، لا تعزب عنه مثقال حبة في السماوات أو في  الأرض،  وذلك يستلزم الرغبة فيما عنده من خير، والرهبة مما عنده من عذاب.         
تابع تفسير قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له،  وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله  أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد  رشد،  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم   الموعود، على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم،  إلا نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن عنده  ).
وها  نحن مع فاتحة سورة الأنعام، وبالأمس  تدارسنا منها ثلاث آيات، وما أكملنا  دراستها، فهيا بنا نعيد دراستها بعد  تلاوتها المرة والمرتين والثلاث.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، (   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ   الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ     *  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ   *  وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:1-3].      
المبادئ العقدية الثلاثة التي قررتها السورة
  أُعيد إلى أذهانكم أن هذه السورة المكية المباركة الميمونة، والتي  زفها  سبعون ألف ملك وهم يسبحون الله عز وجل في زجل عجيب، هذه السورة من  أولها  إلى آخرها تقرر المبادئ الثلاثة الآتية:أولاً:  توحيد الله عز وجل،  بأن يُعبد وحده ولا يُعبد معه سواه؛ لأن هذه العبادة  هي مفتاح دار  السعادة، فو الله لا نجاة ولا كمال ولا سعادة إلا بواسطتها،  فمن عرف الله  معرفة حقيقية أثمرت له حبه في قلبه، فأصبح يحب الله أكثر من  نفسه، فضلاً عن  ماله وولده والناس أجمعين، ثم تثمر له الرهبة من الله،  والخوف منه، هذا  الإيمان الذي يثمر الحب والخشية هو العامل الأول الذي  يقوي صاحبه على أن  يستقيم على منهج الله طوال حياته، فلا يميل يميناً ولا  شمالاً، ولا يتأخر  القهقرى، بل يواصل سيره إلى باب الجنة دار السلام، وذلك  بوفاته ولفظ أنفاسه  الأخيرة.
ثانياً: الإيمان بهذا القرآن كتاب الله عز وجل، ومن أنزله عليه، ألا وهو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثالثاً:   الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء، البعث من الأرض من جديد، ثم الوقوف في ساحة فصل   القضاء، ثم الحساب، ثم الجزاء، إما بالنزول في دار السلام، وإما بالهبوط   إلى دار البوار.
هذه السورة من أولها إلى آخرها تعمل على تقرير هذه المبادئ الثلاثة.    
حقيقة حمد الله تعالى وبيان علته وسببه
فقوله: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ   )[الأنعام:1]،  وما الحمد إن لم يكن عبادة الله عز وجل، بإجلاله وإكباره  وتعظيمه، وطاعته  والإذعان لأمره ونهيه، فالوصف بالجمال والحمد والثناء من  يستحقهما غير  الله؟ وسر ذلك أو علته أنه خلق السماوات والأرض وجعل الظلمات  والنور.عهدنا   فيما بيننا: أن من صنع باب خشب وأحسن صنعه يمدح ويثنى عليه، من خاط ثوباً   فقط وأحسن خياطته يمدحونه ويثنون عليه، طاهية تطهو طعاماً فيلذ ويطيب   للآكلين تمدح ويثنى عليها. 
والله  هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض، ونحن  نقول: السماوات والأرض، فما السماوات  وما الأرض؟ هذه الطباق السبع، سماء  فوق سماء، وما فيها من المخلوقات، كيف  يتم خلقها، من يقدر على خلقها وقد  خلقت؟ هو الله جل جلاله، فهذا الذي  استحق الحمد بمعنى كلمة الحمد.
ثم   من أوجد الظلمات والأنوار، والظلمات جمع ظلمة، والنور واحد، وهذا التعبير   القرآني، الظلمات تجمع لأنها متعددة، ظلمة كل معصية بظلام، وأما النور   فواحد، النور واحد، وهو نور الحياة الذي به يشاهد بعضنا بعضا، والنور   المعنوي الذي هو نور القلوب، الذي بواسطته تنظر القلوب إلى ربها وتعرفه،   فهذا الذي يستحق أن يعبد بكامل العبادة، وهو الذي يستحق الحمد والثناء،   والوصف بالجميل، أما من عداه ممن عُبدوا دونه وعظموا وأكبروا، وتمدح بهم،   وأثني عليهم؛ فهل هم أهل لذلك؟! ولهذا استحق العبادة وحده، ولا يستحقها معه   سواه.     
العجب من حال الكفار في شركهم بربهم عز وجل
  (الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ  وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ    )[الأنعام:1]،  وهنا حال المتعجب مع هذا، والكفار يعدلون بربهم غيره،  الكفار أصحاب ظلمة  النفس، الذين كفروا بالله وجحدوا آياته، كفروا بالله  وجحدوا آلاءه وإنعامه  فعموا فضلوا، فهم في متاهاتهم، هؤلاء يعدلون بالخالق  الجبار خالق السماوات  والأرض، يعدلون به ويسوون به مخلوقاً من مخلوقات  الله، لو سووا به جميع  المخلوقات لكانوا قد يعذرون، يسوون به مخلوقا  واحدا، لو تجتمع الخليقة كلها  فلن تساوي خالقها، مستحيل، فكيف يُعدل بالله  عز وجل عبد من عباده أو خلق  من مخلوقاته؛ إذ منهم من عبد الظلام،  المانوية عبدوا الظلام والضوء، النور  والظلمة، ألَّهوهما، قالوا:  لفوائدهما ومصالحهما! إن  من أوجد الظلام  والنور هو الذي يعبد، لا نفس الظلام والضياء، وكذلك الذين  عبدوا الشمس  والقمر وبعض الكواكب، من خلق هذه الكواكب؟ لم لا نسأل؟ وكذلك  الذين هبطوا  وعبدوا عيسى ووالدته، من خلق عيسى، من أوجده، من رفعه؟ أمه  من خلقها، من  صانها وحفظها، من أكرمها؟ كيف يعبدان مع الله؟ وعبدوا غير  عيسى وأمه،  وعبدنا نحن أيام ظلمتنا الأولياء، عبادة كما يعبد الله،  بالعكوف على  الأضرحة، بالتمرغ على التربة، بالإقسام والحلف، بالاستغاثة  والدعاء، بالذبح  والنذر وما إلى ذلك، كيف يجوز تسوية مخلوق بخالق، كالذي  يريد أن يسوي  النعل بصانعه، هل يعقل هذا؟ نعلك في رجلك تسويه بمن صنعه وهو  ذو عقل وكرامة  آدمية، كيف يمكن هذا؟! تدعو صانعه فيسمعك ويجيبك، وتدعو  النعل فهل يجيبك؟!  يسمع صوتك؟! يعطيك حاجتك؟! ولهذا تعجَّب الجبار عز وجل  فقال: ( ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]  بربهم: أي بخالقهم ورازقهم، ومدبر حياتهم، وهو الذي يملك  حياتهم وموتهم،  وغناهم وفقرهم، يسوون به غيره، أين العقول؟! أين الفهوم؟!  أين المدارك؟!  أين.. أين؟! والجواب: الكفر موت، من كفر مات، والميت هل  يلام إذا لم يسمع؟!  يلام إذا لم يجب؟! لا يلام. فالكافرون أموات غير أحياء  وما يشعرون.
فمن   نفخت فيه روح الإيمان فحيي، فأصبح يسمع ويبصر، ويقول ويفهم، ويعطي ويأخذ،   نعم هذا حي، أما من فقد روحه فقد مات، والإيمان بمثابة الروح، من فقده  مات  وهو ميت.                          
اختصاص الله تعالى بخلق الإنسان وإيجاده
  (الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ  وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ   )[الأنعام:1]، (هُوَ )[الأنعام:2] لا غيره، لا سواه، ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ   )[الأنعام:2]،  هل هناك من يقول: لا؟! ألا تعترف بأن الله الذي خلقنا من  طين؟! فقل لنا  إذاً: تعترف بمن؟! تقول: ما خلقنا أحد؟! أنت مجنون. أنت  مخلوق، تقول: غير  الله! أشر إليه. من هو؟! فلم يبق إلا أن تطأطئ رأسك  وتقول: آمنت بالله،  خلقكم من طين، فلم ترفعون أنفسكم وتتكبرون؟ أصل مادتكم  من الطين، وفيه  أيضاً عبرة كبيرة لمن ينكرون البعث الآخر، فإذا أعلمتهم  أنهم خلقوا من طين؛  إذاً تموتون وتصبحون طيناً من جديد وتخلقون، لو كنتم  لا تموتون نعم  تقولون: لا نبعث، ولا حياة أخرى، لكن ما دمتم تقولون: ( أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ   )[المؤمنون:82]،  نعم هذه هي الحجة عليكم، لما تموتون تتحللون وتصبحون  ترابا، ويخلقكم الذي  خلقكم أولاً من تراب، هذا أقرب إلى العقل والفهم.لو  كان الكافر يقول: لا  نموت نعم لا يبعث، لكن ما دام يموت ويتحلل ويصبح  تراباً؛ إذاً لا يملك أن  لا يبعث، فالذي خلقه أولاً من طين يخلقه مرة  ثانية.
(هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا   )[الأنعام:2]،  أية قدرة أعظم من هذه؟ قضى آجالنا، هذا يعيش خمسين، وهذا  عشرا، وهذا سنة،  ولا يتخلف أبداً ولو على لحظة واحدة، ولا يستطيع إنسان  تحت السماء أن يقول:  أنا أملك ألا أموت، أو لا يموت ولدي أو أبي، أو أنا  أستطيع أن أؤخر هذا  سبعين سنة أخرى.                          
تقدير الله تعالى أجل الإنسان وأجل الحياة الدنيا
 (ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا   )[الأنعام:2]  وحكم به، هل هناك من يستطيع أن يقول: لا نسلم بهذا القضاء  ولا بهذا الحكم  الإلهي؟ ولن نموت إلا إذا اشتهينا الموت؟ هل هناك من يتكلم  بهذا؟ قضى  أجلاً. وأجل  آخر للبشرية كلها، مسمى عنده ومعروف يومه وساعته ولحظته،  هذا الذي يستحق  أن يعبد أم عيسى؟ هذا الذي يستحق أن يعبد أم الملائكة؟ هذا  الذي يستحق أن  يعبد أم الأولياء، فضلاً عن الأحجار والأصنام والتماثيل؟ إذ  تلك ما عبدوها  لذاتها، وإنما عبدوها يستشفعون بها عند الله عز وجل.
العرب   أذكياء بالفعل، ومع هذا عبدوا اللات والعزى، ولكن ما قالوا: تخلق ولا   ترزق، ولا تميت ولا تحيي، أبداً، قالوا: إنما نتقرب بها إلى الله.
(تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   *  فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ   *  أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ  )[الزمر:1-3] ماذا يقولون: ( مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى  )[الزمر:3].
لأنك   إذا سألت عربياً في البادية، في الحضر: من خلق السماوات ؟ ما يقول:  اللات،  وهو إذا استطاع أن يبول عليها بال عليها، فكيف يقول: اللات؟ من  خلقك أنت؟  ما يقول: العزى ولا اللات، يقول: الله. ( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ  )[الزخرف:87]، ( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السماوات وَالأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ  )[لقمان:25] قل فأنى تؤفكون.  
الجهل في حياة المشركين المعاصرين
والغريب  أن الخلاف بين مشركينا ومشركيهم أن مشركينا أجهل كما بينا  أمس، ومشركونا  ما يسمون الولي إلهاً، ما يقولون: إله أبداً، يقولون: ولي،  أما المشركون  الكفار فيقولون: إله، إلا أن أولياءنا نعبدهم لجهلنا وذهاب  نور القرآن من  قلوبنا أكثر مما يعبد المشركون اللات والعزى، أنذبح لهم أم  لا؟! هذا عجل  السيد البدوي ، هذه شاتي لـعبد القادر  ، هذه نخلة مولاي فلان! ذبائح  ونذور، أما الحلف فلا تسأل، ممكن أن يحلف  بالله مرة ويحلف بالولي سبعين  مرة، والمشركون قل ما يحلفون بغير الله،  يحلفون بالله عز وجل.  
المؤامرة على المسلمين بإبعادهم عن الاستهداء بالقرآن الكريم
وهنا  ما يجدينا البكاء ولا ينفعنا، ولكن نقول: الذي أوقعنا في هذه  الفتنة هو  العدو المكون من المجوس واليهود والنصارى، فهيا نبغضهم لله، فهيا  لا نذعن  لهم، ولا ننقاد لحالهم، ونحاول أن نتفصى عنهم تمام التفصي، ما  استطعنا  مخالفتهم في شيء إلا خالفناهم فيه لنستقل، لأنهم مكروا بنا، تعرفون  ماذا  فعلوا بنا؟ درسوا كيف ارتقت هذه الأمة التي كانت لاصقة بالأرض، كيف  عزت  وسادت وكانت مستعمرة للفرس من جهة، وللأحباش من جهة، والرومان من جهة،  كيف  علت؟! كيف سمت؟! كيف حكمت وسادت؟! بحثوا عن سر ذلك، فعثروا -والله-  عليه،  ألا وهو القرآن والنور المحمدي، الكتاب والسنة، هذا سر ارتفاعهم  وعزهم  وكمالهم، إي والله الذي لا إله غيره، القرآن روح، ولا حياة بدونه،  السنة  النبوية نور ولا هداية بدونها، فماذا يفعلون، اجتمعوا مرة القسس  والرهبان،  وقالوا: هل في الإمكان أن نسقط من القرآن كلمة (قل)، حرفان القاف  واللام  فقط، إذا استطعنا أن نسقط كلمة (قل) فيتخلى عنها المسلمون نستطيع  أن نذهب  القرآن بالمرة، اجتمعوا أكثر من عشرين يوماً، ما استطاعوا، قالوا:  لأن  القرآن يحفظه النساء والرجال، البدو والحاضرة، مكتوب في السطور، كيف  نحذف  كلمة قل هذه، وسر (قل) إذا أسقطوها أنهم يقولون للمسلمين: القرآن ليس   بكلام الله أبداً، هذا من كلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاضت به روحه   لذكائه وصفائه، لأنه في أرض حارة صحراوية، هذه تنتج له هذه المعاني   والمعارف، أما مع قل: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  )[الأعراف:158]، من الذي يقول له: قل؟ إذًا: محمد مربوب والخالق يأمر، ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  )[الكافرون:1]، هذا ما هو بمحمد، واحد يقول له: (قل) من هو؟ هذا هو الله، ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ  )[الإخلاص:1] ، وهكذا.فاقتنعوا   بأن هذا القرآن كلام الله، ما هو من عند محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل  يوحى  إليه ويملى عليه ويؤمر بأن يقول. واستطاعوا أن يضعوا لنا قاعدة، وهي   موجودة في هوامش كتب الفقه المالكي وخاصة الحطاب على خليل،  يقولون: تفسير  القرآن صوابه خطأ، من فسر القرآن كتفسيرنا هذا إن أصاب فهو  مخطئ آثم،  وأنتم أيها المستمعون آثمون، فاحذروا من الحلقة. 
وخطؤه   كفر، وإذا فسر وأخطأ فقد كفر، فأصبح لا يجتمع الناس على تفسير كتاب الله،   في القرى والمدن والحواضر حتى في مكة، ما يجتمعون عليه، إذاً ماذا يصنعون   بالقرآن؟ يقرءونه على الموتى، إذا مات السيد فلان الغني الرئيس الفقيه   العالم؛ فإنهم يقرءون عليه ثلاث ليال، وبعضهم سبع ليال، وبعضهم أربعين   ليلة، وقد ذكرت لكم ما بلغني أنهم جعلوا نقابة، النقيب فلان في التلفون،   إذا توفي لك قريب فدق عليه التلفون: نريد طلبة قرآن الليلة عندنا ميت،   يقول: من فئة المائة ريال أم المائتين، يعني: إذا كان غنيا فمن فئة مائتي   ريال لليلة الواحدة، وإذا كان فقيرا فمش الحال بالمائة ريال.
هكذا   فعلوا بكتاب الله من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، لا يقرأ القرآن إلا على   الموتى، وإلى الآن ما زالوا يتشدقون بعض التشدق، يسمونه عشاء القبر. 
والشاهد   عندنا في أن النور الإلهي ما استطاعوا أن يطفئوه، كلام الله ما استطاعوا   أن يمحوه، فاحتالوا فصرفوا القلوب عنه؛ لتعيش الأمة في الظلام والموت لا  في  الحياة.
دليل نجاح اليهود والنصارى في تنحية القرآن والسنة عن الحياة العملية لدى المسلمين
ومن  قال كبرياء: ما الدليل على هذا؟ نقول: هل ذلت أمة الإسلام ودانت  للكفار  وحكموها وساسوها وأذلوها من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا أم لا؟ حكموا  وسادوا  أم لا؟ كيف حصل مثل هذا والله يقول: ( وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا   )[النساء:141]؟  فلو كنا -والله- مؤمنين بحق ما حكمنا النصارى ولا الغرب  ولا الشرق، لكن  كنا مؤمنين، أما المؤمنون بصدق وحق فهيهات هيهات أن يسودهم  الكافر ويحكمهم،  ( وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   )[النساء:141]،  المؤمنون بصدق وحق، المؤمنون حق الإيمان، الذين عرفوا  ربهم وآمنوا به،  عرفوه أولاً بجلاله وكماله، وعظمته وسلطانه، ورحمته  وعدله، فذلوا وهانوا له  وعبدوه، أولئك هم المؤمنون.والسنة  تقرأ للبركة، في الجوامع الكبيرة حين يدخل رمضان يجتمع أعيان البلاد  والأغنياء وأهل الفراغ، ويقرءون فيه البخاري  للبركة، هذا رأيناه في الديار  الجزائرية ووجدناه في مدينة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وموجود في  غيرهما، السنة تقرأ للبركة، كيف للبركة! نتبرك  بالحديث، والحديث يقول: (  من أحدث فليتوضأ )،  تعاليم، كيف نتبرك به؟ ماذا نصنع به ما دمنا لا يجوز  لنا أن نعمل به، ولا  نقرأه للهداية؛ لأن فيه الناسخ والمنسوخ، والعام  والخاص، وغير ذلك، ونحن  استغنينا بكتب فقهائنا نصلي ونصوم ونحج ونعتمر،  فماذا نصنع إذاً بهذه  السنة؟ أنهجرها؟ دعنا نجتمع عليها للبركة، فهمتم ما  فعل العدو أم لا! هذا  ما هو بعدو جاهل مثلنا، هؤلاء كبار المفكرين في  النصارى واليهود والمجوس،  كيف وصلوا إلى هذا؟ واستطاعوا أن يربطونا إلى  الأرض ويلصقونا بها، وإلى  الآن نحن لاصقون بالأرض.
والله  لو كنا أحياء ما رضينا ليلة واحدة أن  تنقسم أمتنا إلى ثلاثين أو أربعين  دولة، لتبقى مهانة فقيرة ، وقد كان في  أربع وعشرين ساعة إمام المسلمين  فلان والأمة كلها أمة واحدة، ويطبق كتاب  الله وهدي رسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
وأوضح  من هذا حفنة من اليهود  أذلتنا وأهانتنا، وداست كرامتنا، وحطمت هكذا  شرفنا، ونحن في حياء نتخبط ليل  نهار، ماذا نصنع مع اليهود؟ أين يذهب  بعقولنا؟ إننا متنا. اللهم أحينا!  اللهم أحينا! 
إذاً:  من خلق الظلمات والنور؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه هو الذي خلقنا من طين  ثم قضى أجلا وأجل مسمى عنده، ما الأجل المسمى  عند الله؟ قلنا: الأجل أجل  يوم القيامة، والأجل الذي قضاه لنا ما هو؟  أجلنا. الذين نصلي عليهم كل  صلاة انتهت آجالهم أم استعجلت؟ انتهت. محددة  باللحظة والثانية، هذا هو  الله خالق السماوات والأرض والظلمات والنور.  
حال الكفار بعد تقرير الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله تعالى
  (ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:2] يا بني آدم ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:2] يا بني الناس، يا معشر الكفار على اختلاف مذاهبكم ( تَمْتَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:2]،  مع هذه الآيات، خلق السماوات والأرض، والظلمات والنور،  والآجال والموت  والحياة، مع هذا تشكون في ربكم، وما تصرحون بأن لا إله إلا  الله، ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:2]يا للعجب ( تَمْتَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:2]،  والامتراء نوع من الشك والاضطراب وعدم اليقين، فلو كانوا  ينظرون إلى هذه  الأكوان نظرة حقيقية لذهبوا يبحثون عن الله، من هذا الذي  رفع هذا الكوكب في  السماء فأنار به الدنيا، من هذا الذي أوجد هذا الليل  المظلم، من أوجد كذا  وكذا، سيجدون من يقول: هذا الله، من هو الله؟ الذي  خلقك، وخلق أمك وأباك،  إذًا: ماذا نصنع؟ إن أمرك أطعه، واطلب محبته وطاعته  حتى تذوب في ذلك، لكن  لا يسأل ولا يفكر ولا يبحث، أما إذا كان الطعام  أمامه يأكل ويشرب؛ فإنه ما  يفكر من أين هذا النعيم، من أين حصل، كيف كان،  كيف تم، كالبهيمة، ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:2].                          
استحقاق الله تعالى وحده العبادة في السموات والأرض
  (وَهُوَ اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:3]  كلمة (الله) عرفنا أنها علم على ذات الرب جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه، (الله)  علم، كما نقول للمخلوق: خالد، فهذا علم على هذه الذات،  فالذوات البشرية  متساوية، فكيف نميز بعضها عن بعض؟ بالأسماء. إذاً:  فـ(الله) علم، خالقنا  اسمه الله، الذي خلق السماوات والأرض والظلمات  والنور، وخلقنا، وخلق لنا  الآجال والدنيا والآخرة، اسمه الله، هذا هو  الاسم وهو الاسم الأعظم، هذا  الاسم الذي ينادى به الجبار عز وجل، هذا الذي  تتناول طعامك باسمه: باسم  الله، هذا الذي تحمده وتقول: الحمد لله، هذا  الذي يملأ قلبك حبه والخوف  منه، هذا هو الله.
(وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:3]، وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض إله معبود، لطيفة: ( وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ   )[الأنعام:3]،  والمعنى: وهو المعبود في السماوات وفي الأرض، أي نعم، هو  المعبود بحق، ولا  يستحق العبادة غيره من العوالم العلوية أو السفلية،  كقوله تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاءِ إِلَهٌ وَفِي الأَرْضِ إِلَهٌ   )[الزخرف:84]،  أي: المعبود في السماء، والمعبود في الأرض، الخلق خلقه،  والنعمة نعمته،  وهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد في السماوات وفي الأرض.   
اختصاص الله تعالى بعلم السر والجهر ودلالة ذلك على عظمته ووحدانيته
وأخرى: ( يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:3]،  اجتمعوا في الظلام في السراديب، اختفوا وتساروا بالكلام  بينكم، والله  ليعلمنه، ولو شاء لقال: قلتم كذا وكذا، فلهذا هذا الذي يستحق  أن يعبد، هذا  الذي يستحق أن يخاف منه ويرهب، هذا الذي ينبغي أن نتقرب  إليه ونتزلف، هذا  الذي معنا، يعلم سرنا ونجوانا، وهو بائن من خلقه، فوق  سماواته، فوق عرشه،  ونحن بين يديه وفي قبضته، لا يخفى عليه من أمرنا شيء،  آه لم لا نأخذ بهذه؟!  ندخل في الصلاة ونصلي وكأننا لسنا مع الله، نمشي  ونتكلم ونجلس ونأكل ونشرب  وما نذكر أننا مع الله، من صرف قلوبنا؟ العدو  إبليس؛ لأن نسيان الله هو  الهلاك، فلا تُرتكب كبيرة، ولا تغشى معصية ولا  يسيل دم إلا بعد نسيان الله  عز وجل. إياك أن تفهم أن عبداً قلبه مع الله  يذكره، ويمد يده ليقتل فلانا  وفلانا، القلب مع الله يذكره ويمد يده  ليتناول مالاً حراماً، قلبه مع الله  وينظر إليك بنظرة كذا، أو يسبك أو  يشتمك وأنت ولي الله معه، العلة هي نسيان  الله، وإن شئت فقل: الغفلة. 
علم الله تعالى المحيط بما تكسبه جوارح عباده
  (وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ   )[الأنعام:3]،  نكسب بماذا؟ بالآلات الأمريكانية، الكسب يتم بماذا؟  بالجوارح، كم جارحة  عندنا؟ الجوارح عندنا ما يلي: السمع نجترح به الحسنة  والسيئة، تصغي تسمع  العلم والمعرفة والذكر هذه حسنة، وتصغي تسمع الباطل  والمنكر والأغاني هذه  سيئة.الجارحة  الثانية: البصر، العينان نبصر بهما، نكسب بهما أم لا؟ انظر  إلى السماوات،  إلى الكواكب، إلى المخلوقات؛ يزيد إيمانك وتعظم مودتك  ومحبتك لله، انظر  نظرة حسد تتحطم، انظر نظرة محرمة إلى مؤمنة، إلى أمرد  تتلذذ به تهلك،  وتكون قد اجترحت سيئة عظيمة.
واللسان  وهو أعظمها،  المصريون يقولون: لسانك حصانك، إن صنته صانك وإن خنته خانك،  هذا مثل مصري،  يقولون: لسانك حصانك، إن صنته صانك، وإن خنته خانك، وحسبنا  أن يقول الحبيب  هكذا بيده: ( كف عليك هذا ) أي: لسانك، ( قال: وإنا  لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به؟! قال: ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ ! وهل يكب الناس في النار  على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ).
الشاهد عندنا أن هذه الجارحة أكبر مصيبة، هذه جارحة اللسان.
رابعاً:   اليدان، بهما تأخذ وتعطي، الذي يتناول سيجارة بيده اليمنى ويدخلها في فمه   اجترح سيئة أم لا؟ اجترح سيئة. والحلاق في صالون الحلاقة وبيده الموسى   تلمع، فيحلق لحى الرجال فلا يبقى لهم شعر، ولا ما يدل على فحولتهم، هذا   ماذا صنع؟ اجترح سيئة أم لا؟ أكبر سيئة تخنث رجالنا، على الأقل اترك بعض   اللحية -لحية سعودية- لنعرف أنه ذكر، أما أن تحلق الشارب واللحية فأنت   تخنثه أم لا؟ كيف يجوز هذا مقابل عشرين ريال، والله لو تعطى مليون ريال ما   تقبل هذا، فكيف تخنث فحلاً من فحول الإسلام، إلا أنك تقول: هو الذي طلب،   انصح له، بين له، لا تسمح له أبداً أن يفعل هذا، حسن له اللحية وزينها لا   بأس، أما أن تحلق اللحية والشارب فلا.
واليد بها السرقة والدم والدمار، وبها العطاء والزيادة، فهي جارحة.
والرجل   أيضاً تمشي بها أم لا؟ يمشي في ليال سوداء أربعين كيلو متر ليحضر عرسا،   وخمس خطوات عند المسجد ما يخطوها، أربعين كيلو متر يمشيها ليحضر حفل فلان   والزوجة الفلانية، والمسجد عند الباب لا يستطيع الذهاب إليه! يصلي في   البيت، إذاً: الرجل جارحة أم لا؟
وأعظم الجوارح الفرج، الفرج الذي ينتج البنين والبنات.
هذه هي الجوارح أم وإلا لا؟ بها الكسب، فقول ربنا: ( وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ   )[الأنعام:3]، ما معنى: نكسب؟ ما نجترحه بجوارحنا من خير وشر، هذه  الجوارح، وحتى الفرج أيضاً فيه حسنة، أي نعم: ( وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة ).
(وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ   )[الأنعام:3]،  ولازم علمه ما نكسب الجزاء، وليس المراد أنه يعلم فقط،  معناه أنه سوف  يحاسبنا بدقة على كسبنا الخير والشر على حد سواء، فعجب هذه  الآيات، نسمعكم  شرحها مرة ثانية لتتأكدوا، وأنا أطلب منكم أن تحفظوا هذه  الآيات، ثلاث آيات  تصلون بها النافلة، لو عزمتم عليها أمس والله  لحفظتموها.     
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات

يقول  الشارح غفر الله لنا وله وإياكم والمؤمنين: [ يخبر تعالى بأنه  المستحق  للحمد كله] ما الحمد؟ قال: [ وهو الوصف بالجلال والجمال، والثناء  بهما  عليه، وضمن ذلك يأمر عباده أن يحمدوه، كأنما قال: قولوا: الحمد لله ]،   ولهذا في الفاتحة: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الفاتحة:2]، كأنه قال: قولوا: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   )[الفاتحة:2-4] ثم تملقوه وقولوا: (إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ)[الفاتحة:5]، ثم اطلبوا منه حاجتكم: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ)[الفاتحة:6].فهمتم   هذه أم لا؟ احمدوه وأثنوا عليه، ومجدوه وتملقوه واطلبوه، أما من أول وهلة   تقول: ربنا اهدنا فما ينفع، والعوام يعرفون هذا، إذا أراد أن يطلب من شيخ   أو من غني مسألة لا يقول له: أعطني، يقول: يا عم، يا سيد، عرفناك بكذا،   سمعنا أنك كذا وكذا وكذا، بعد ذلك يقول: أعطنا كذا، فالله أولى بهذا أم لا؟
فكأنه تعالى يقول: قولوا: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  *  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   *  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   *  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  )[الفاتحة:1-5]، تملق هذا أم لا؟! لا نعبد إلا أنت، ولا نستعين إلا بك، إذاً: اهدنا الصراط المستقيم.
فلهذا قال: [كأنما قال: قولوا الحمد لله، ثم ذكر تعالى موجبات حمده دون غيره].
موجبات الحمد له ما هي؟ 
أولاً:  [(الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ  وَالنُّورَ )[الأنعام:1]  فالذي أوجد السماوات والأرض وما فيهما، وما  بينهما من سائر المخلوقات،  وجعل الظلمات والنور وهما من أقوى عناصر  الحياة؛ هو المستحق للحمد والثناء  لا غيره، ومع هذا فالذين كفروا من الناس  يعدلون به أصناماً وأوثاناً  ومخلوقات، فيعبدونها معه، يا للعجب! هذا ما  دلت عليه الآية الأولى.
أما  الثانية: فإنه تعالى يخاطب المشركين موبخاً لهم على جهلهم، مندداً بباطلهم  فيقول: ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ )[الأنعام:2]،  لأن آدم  أباهم خلقه من طين، ثم تناسلوا منه، فباعتبار أصلهم فهم مخلوقون  من طين،  ثم الغذاء الذي هو عنصر حياتهم من طين، ثم قضى لكلٍ أجلاً وهو عمره  المحدد  له، وقضى أجل الحياة كلها الذي تنتهي فيه، وهو مسمى عنده معروف له،  لا  يعرفه غيره، ولا يطلع عليه سواه، ولحكم عالية أخفاه، ولم يُطلع عليه  سواه،  ثم أنتم أيها المشركون الجهلة تشكون في وجوب توحيده وقدرته على  إحيائكم  بعد موتكم لحسابكم ومجازاتكم على كسبكم خيره وشره، حسنه وسيئه.
وفي  الآية الثالثة: يخبر تعالى أنه هو الله المعبود بحق في السماوات وفي  الأرض، لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه، ( يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ  وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ )[الأنعام:3] من خير وشر، فهو تعالى فوق عرشه،  بائن من خلقه، ويعلم سر عباده وجهرهم، ويعلم أعمالهم وما يكسبونه بجوارحهم،  ( يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ )[غافر:19].
لذا وجبت الرغبة فيما عنده من خير، والرهبة مما لديه من عذاب، ويحصل ذلك لهم بالإنابة إليه وعبادته والتوكل عليه].
اللهم ارزقنا ذلك، وأعنا عليه، وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (20)  
الحلقة (382)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (13)



          من أحبه الله من عباده وفقه للإيمان، ويسر له طريق الهداية  والرشاد،  فالواجب في حقه أن يعرض عمن يريدون له أن يعود في الكفر بعد أن  أنقذه الله  منه، والعاقل لا يستبدل سبل الشياطين بسبيل الهدى الذي أرشده  إليه رب  العالمين، بل يقيم على طاعة الله عز وجل، وأداء العبادات، وترك  المعاصي  والسيئات، ما امتدت به الحياة، حتى يحشر إلى ربه يوم القيامة  راضياً  مرضياً.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أندعو من دون الله ما لا ينفعنا ولا يضرنا ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه  وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
هذا  ولنذكر أننا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلك السورة التي  زفت بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح، ونحن مع  الآيات الثلاث التي سنسمع  -إن شاء الله- تلاوتها مجودة مرتلة من أحد  الأبناء، ثم نأخذ في تدبرها  وشرحها وفهم مراد الله منها، رجاء أن نعلم  فنعمل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا   وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ كَالَّذِي   اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ   يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ   الْهُدَى وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ   يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ   فِي الصُّورِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ   الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:71-73].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:71]، من الآمر؟ إنه الله. من المأمور؟ رسول الله، ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:71] يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المشركين الكافرين، الذين يحاولون أن يردوكم عن دينكم.   
محاولة المشركين صرف المسلمين عن عبادة الله تعالى إلى عبادة أوثانهم
وهنا أذكركم بأن سورة الكافرون التي بين سورتي الكوثر والنصر، سورة: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ   )[الكافرون:1]  نزلت بشأن رغبة المشركين؛ إذ قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم والجماعة  المؤمنة معه: اعبدوا معنا آلهتنا سنة ونعبد معكم إلهكم سنة!  عرض رخيص،  ولولا حماية الله فلربما قبل، لم؟ قد نقول: هم ما عرفوا الله،  لكن إذا  عبدوه معنا سوف يعرفون ويؤمنون ويستقيمون، ولكن الله عز وجل لم  يرض ذلك،  وأنزل على رسوله قوله: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ   *  لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ   *  وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ   *  وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدتُّمْ   *  وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ   *  لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ  )[الكافرون:1-6]، فكان فيصلاً، أيأسهم وقطع آمالهم والحمد لله. وهذا   التأكيد الظاهر في التكرار لييأسوا، ومع هذا أخذوا أيضاً يخلون ببعض   المؤمنين ويعرضون عليهم:لم الاستمرار في هذا الدين الجديد، وها أنت في كرب،   وأنت في كذا، لم تعدلون عن دين آبائكم وأجدادكم؟ 
وأنتم تعرفون السياسة وتعرفون أصحاب الأهواء والأطماع، الآن تعرفهم في كل مكان بأساليب خاصة، فأنزل الله تعالى على رسوله قوله: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:71] يا رسولنا ( أَنَدْعُوا  )[الأنعام:71]، أنعبد، ( مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا  )[الأنعام:71]، والاستفهام للإنكار، كيف يكون هذا؟ ( أَنَدْعُوا   )[الأنعام:71]،  بمعنى: أنعبد، لأن الدعاء هو العبادة، ما كانوا يصومون  ولا يصلون للآلهة،  ولكن كانوا يعبدونها بدعائها، والاستغاثة بها،  والاستعاذة بها، وذبح  القربان لها، والحلف بها، هذه هي مظاهر العبادة،  والدعاء يشملها، فلهذا من  دعا غير الله كفر، لم يبق له حظ في الإسلام، ولم  ندعو غير الله؟ هل الذي  ندعوه يجيب دعاءنا؟ هل يفرج كربنا؟ هل يقضي  حوائجنا؟ هل سيدفع الضرر عنا؟  هل سيجلب الخير؟ لا؛ لأنه لا يملك لنفسه ولا  لنا شيئاً. 
على  سبيل  المثال: عيسى بن مريم روح الله وكلمته، لو وقفت ألف سنة تقول: يا  ابن مريم،  يا روح الله، يا عيسى! امرأتي بها كذا.. أنا مصاب بكذا وكذا؛  فوالله ما  استجاب لك، ولا سمع دعاءك ولا عرف حاجتك، ولا يقوى على أن يعطيك  شيئاً،  فكيف بالأولياء والصالحين الذين ألهتهم هذه الأمة أيام جهلها  وظلمة  نفوسها؟!   
آثار الجهل الناشئ عن انصراف المسلمين عن هدي القرآن الكريم
  هذه الآية ما كانوا يقرءونها، لو اجتمعوا عليها اجتماعنا هذا وقرءوها  والله ما دعوا عبد القادر ولا العيدروس ولا البدوي ولا فاطمة ، ولا الحسين   أبداً، لكن القرآن يقرءونه على الموتى، لا يجتمعون عليه ليتفكروا ويتدبروا   ويعرفوا مراد الله من كلامه وما أراده منهم وما طلبه لهم، فكيف يعلمون؟  هل  سيوحى إليهم؟ فعلتنا  أنهم صرفونا عن القرآن، لا بالحديد والنار، ولكن  بالسحر والباطل والكلام،  فما أصبح اثنان يجتمعان على آية يتدبرانها، ولا  على سورة يفهمان مراد  الله منها، فعم الجهل والظلام وأصبحنا كالمشركين، وقد  ظهرت لنا مظاهر كان  المشركون خيراً منا فيها، فالمشركون -عليهم لعائن  الله- كانوا إذا كانوا  في الشدة لا يفزعون إلا إلى الله، إذا أصابهم قحط أو  مرض أو بلاء أو مصيبة  لا يعرفون إلا الله عز وجل، لا يذكرون معه اللات ولا  العزى ولا غيرهما،  لكن إذا جاء الرخاء واللهو يعبدون غير الله، وأما  المسلمون الجاهلون من  القرن الرابع إلى اليوم -إلا من رحم الله- فلا فرق  عندهم بين الشدائد  والرخاء واليسر، في الكل: يا سيدي عبد القادر ، يا مولاي إدريس ، يا سيدي  فلان يا فلان.. والسيارات مكتوب عليها: يا فاطمة ، يا حسين ، فلا إله إلا  الله إلا الله! ما سبب هذا يرحمكم الله؟
إنه   الجهل الذي نتج عن إبعادنا عن القرآن الكريم، وافهموا هذا وبلغوه، نظر   الخصوم ذلكم الثالوث المظلم المكون من المجوسية واليهودية والصليبية، نظروا   في اجتماعات خاصة، فرأوا أن هذه الأمة ما علت ولا ارتفعت، ولا طابت ولا   طهرت إلا بالوحي الإلهي القرآني الكريم، فقالوا: إذاً: نقضي عليها، كيف   نقضي عليها؟ هل ندخل معها في حروب؟ ما نجحنا، دخلنا وما فزنا، إذاً: السر   في عزها وكمالها وعلمها القرآن، أبعدوا القرآن عنها. وهل يستطيعون أن   ينتزعوه من صدور المؤمنين والمؤمنات؟ ما استطاعوا، هل يستطيعون أن يأخذوا   كل مصحف في الأرض؟ لا يمكنهم. إذاً: الطريقة الوحيدة أن نبعدهم عن تدبره   وتفهمه، ومن هنا نحوله إلى الموتى، إذا مات السيد أو ماتت السيدة يجتمعون   عليهما ويقرءون القرآن، قرابة ألف سنة وهذا هو الوضع، فمن ثم شاع فينا   الضلال والباطل وانتشر الكفر والشرك، والحمد لله على أن ردنا الله. التصوير القرآني للردة بعد الهداية في معرض الإنكار على المشركين
(قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:71]،  بعد ما مشينا في طريق السعادة والكمال والطهر والصفاء  نرجع إلى الوراء؟  كيف يتم هذا؟ كيف نقبل هذا؟ كيف نطالب به؟ فلهذا من عرف  الله فوالله الذي  لا إله غيره لو مُلِّك ما على الأرض كلها على أن يكفر ما  كفر، والله لو  عرضت عليه خزائن بريطانيا المالية على أن يكفر ما قبل،  والذين ما عرفوا  وانتسبوا إلى الإسلام بالنسبة فإنه بوظيفة فقط يتخلى  أحدهم عن الإسلام،  وظيفة فقط، بل رخيصة أيضاً، ولا لوم؛ فما عرف الله حتى  يحبه ويخشاه. أسمعتم   هذا الإنكار؟ قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء الذين يعرضون الردة عليك وعلى إخوانك:   أنرد على أعقابنا بعد إذ هدانا الله، فنصبح كالذي استهوته الشياطين حيران،   يصبح حالنا حال من تاه في الصحراء، زينت له شياطين الإنس والجن أطماعاً   وأغراضاً وتاه في صحراء لا يعرف الطريق ولا إلى أين يذهب ولا كيف يعود، هذا   مثل من خرج من دين الله الحق الإسلام وتدين بدين الباطل، سواء كان مسيحية   أو يهودية أو مجوسية أو غيرها.
(كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ  )[الأنعام:71]، استمالته، ( الشَّيَاطِينُ  )[الأنعام:71]، بالوساوس والتزيين والتحسين في صحراء فتاه، و( لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا   )[الأنعام:71]،  يا فلان! هذه الطريق، فما يسمع ولا يقوى على أن يجيبهم  ولا يعرف كيف  يجيبهم حتى هلك كذلك، أتريدون أن نصبح نحن هكذا؟ قال: لا،  أنرد على أعقابنا  إلى الكفر بعد الإيمان، إلى الشرك بعد التوحيد، إلى  الطهر بعد الخبث،  فتصبح حالنا كحال الذي استهوته الشيطان،  (اسْتَهْوَتْهُ): استمالته بهواها  وهواه، وغررت به ورمت به في صحراء، وله  أصحاب يدعونه أن: تعال، الطريق هنا،  أنت أخطأت، فما يسمع. معنى قوله تعالى: (قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى)
ثم قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ   )[الأنعام:71]، يا رسولنا: ( إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى  )[الأنعام:71]،  هدى اللَّه أما تعرفونه؟ والله إنه للإسلام، لا الصليبية  ولا المجوسية ولا  أية ملة، الهدى الموصل إلى رضوان الله، ثم النزول بدار  السلام، والمحقق  للسعادة والكمال في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، إنه دين الله الذي  هو الإسلام، أما  قال تعالى: ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللَّهِ )[آل  عمران:73]؟ وقال: ( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ )[آل  عمران:19]، وقال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ )[آل عمران:85] يطلب ( غَيْرَ  الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ )[آل عمران:85].(قُلْ  )[الأنعام:71]، يا رسولنا والمبلغ عنا: ( إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ  الْهُدَى )[الأنعام:71]،  لا غيره، أما ما تزينه الشياطين من الشرك والباطل  والخلاعة والدعارة  والفسق والفجور فلن يكون هذا ديناً لله أبداً، ولن  يسعد صاحبه بحال من  الأحوال.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (وأمرنا لنسلم لرب العالمين)
وقال له: قل أيضاً: وأمرنا أن نسلم لرب العالمين، ( وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ  )[الأنعام:71] قلوبنا ووجوهنا ( لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   )[الأنعام:71]،  فهذا الذي يستحق أن تسلم له القلوب والوجوه؛ لأنه خالق  العالمين ومدبر  حياتهم ووجودهم، رب العالمين، مالك العالمين، المدبر أمرهم  والمتصرف فيهم،  هذا الذي أسلم له قلبي ووجهي، فإذا أعطيته قلبي فأصبح  قلبي لا يتقلب إلا في  طلب رضاه، وأسلمت وجهي فلا أقبل على أحد إلا عليه؛  فهذا الذي ينفعني إذا  أسلمت له قلبي ووجهي، أما الذي لا يملك شيئاً فلن  ينفعني بشيء، حتى عيسى  عليه السلام، قال تعالى في عيسى ووالدته البتول  مريم عليهما السلام لما ألهوهما وعبدوهما وجادلوا رسول الله فيهما، قال  تعالى: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ  )[المائدة:75]، من الصديقات، ( كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ   )[المائدة:75]،  والذي يأكل الطعام يرمي العفن أم لا؟ هذا الذي يحمل  العذرة والبول  والأوساخ في جسمه يستحق أن يعبد؟ كيف ذلك يا عقلاء؟! عجب  هذا القرآن، ولقد  صدقت الجن حين قالت: ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا  )[الجن:1]. فالقرآن  أسكتهم، يقول: تعبدون مريم  وولدها عيسى وهما يأكلان الطعام؟ ولازم ذلك  أنهما يفرزان القذى والوسخ،  ولهذا قالوا: عجباً للإنسان كيف يتكبر وأصله  نطفة قذرة، وفي بطنه العذرة،  وغداً يصبح جيفة منتنة، كيف يتكبر هذا؟! أما  يستحي؟! أنت أصلك من ذهب أم من  نحاس أم من حديد؟ ألست نطفة منتنة قذرة؟  وماذا تحمل في بطنك؟ الخرء  والبول، أعوذ بالله، ونهايتك كيف هي؟ جيفة  منتنة ما تشم رائحتها ولا يجلس  إليها، أمثل هذا يتكبر ولا يعبد الله عز  وجل؟ 
قال تعالى: ( وَأُمِرْنَا  )[الأنعام:71]، من الذي أمرنا؟ إنه الله جل جلاله ربنا؛ ( وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   )[الأنعام:71]،  نسلم له قلوبنا ووجوهنا، فقلوبنا طول الحياة لا تفكر إلا  في رضا الله عز  وجل، وكيف تحققه، لا نلتفت يميناً ولا شمالاً بوجوهنا،  وإنما كل أملنا وكل  ما نطلبه من ربنا عز وجل، لا نطلب عيسى ولا مريم ولا  صنماً ولا حجراً ولا ولياً ولا قطباً من الأقطاب الباطلة.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأن أقيموا الصلاة واتقوه وهو الذي إليه تحشرون)
  ثالثاً: قال تعالى: ( وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ   )[الأنعام:72]،  أي: وأمرنا أيضاً أن نقيم الصلاة؛ إذ لم يكن يومها من  عبادة في مكة إلا  الصلاة فقط، ما فرض صيام ولا حج ولا زكاة، إلا الصلاة. يقول:  أمرنا أن  نقيم الصلاة ونتقيه عز وجل، فكيف نتقي الله، هل ندخل في الكهوف  والسراديب،  ما قيمتها؟ هل نبني الحصون العالية؟ هل بالجيوش الجرارة؟ هل  بقوة الدفاع؟  والله ما يتقى الله بشيء من هذا؛ لأنك بين يديه، والله إنك  بين يديه يراك  ظاهراً وباطناً، إن شاء أخذ منك وإن شاء أعطى، فأين تغيب  عنه والملكوت كله  في قبضته؟
إذاً:  لا يتقى الله إلا بالإيمان به وطاعته وطاعة رسوله،  كيف يتقى غضب الله  وجبروته وسلطانه وقدرته على الإشقاء والتعذيب، يتقى  بماذا؟
آمن  واستقم تكن وليه، لا يغضب عليك ولا يسخط أبداً، وأنت من  أحب أحبائه إليه،  فقط بتقواه، بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن  طاعة الله وطاعة  رسوله عبارة عن أدوات تزكية للنفس، الركعتان تصليهما ينتج  عنهما نور يملأ  قلبك، تركك معصية له بترك واجب أو فعل محرم يحفظ ذلك النور  في نفسك، فلا  تزال تعبده، وتزكي نفسك وتبعد معصيته عنك، فتحتفظ بتلك الزكاة  حتى تصبح  روحك كأرواح الملائكة في طهرها وصفائها، ومن ثم يحبك الله عز  وجل، عرفتم  سر هذه الطاعة؟ ودعنا مما تنتجه من الإخاء والمودة والعزة  والطهارة  والصفاء في هذه الحياة، هذا شيء إضافي، والمقصود: أن الطاعة تنتج  طهارة  الروح البشرية، فإذا طهرت النفس وزكت وأصبحت كأرواح أهل الملكوت  الأعلى  رضي الله عنها وقبلها وأنزلها بجواره في الملكوت الأعلى، وهل تذكرون  قسم  الله الذي أقسمه أم لا؟
قال تعالى: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   *  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا   )[الشمس:9-10]،  هذا حكم الله أم لا؟ هل هذا يحتاج إلى شرح وبيان؟ أفلح من  زكى نفسه، وخاب  وخسر من دسى نفسه، والسؤال: بم نزكي نفوسنا؟ ما هي أدوات  التزكية، هل توجد  في الصيدليات؟ هل هي مواد التنظيف؟ إن النفس البشرية  تزكو بما شرع خالقها  لها من هذه العبادات، من كلمة (لا إله إلا الله) إلى  إماطة الأذى من طريق  المؤمنين، هذه العبادات كلها مشروعة أساساً لتزكية  النفس على شرطين: أن  تخلصها لله ولا تلتفت إلى غيره، وأن تفعلها كما بين  رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
قال تعالى: ( وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:72]، إلى من نحشر ونجمع ونساق؟
والله   ما هو إلا إلى الله، هو الذي إليه لا إلى غيره تحشرون، لم تحشرنا  الملائكة  بعد أن نقوم من قبورنا؟ تحشرنا للحساب والعقاب، للحساب والجزاء،  فلو كنا  نحشر إلى غير الله فلن نعبده، ولن نكون منه خائفين؛ لأنه لا سلطان  له  علينا، لكن ما دام أن حشرنا وجمعنا إليه لا إلى غيره، ثم يصدر حكمه  علينا  إما بالسعادة وإما بالشقاء؛ فحينئذ يجب أن نعبده.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض بالحق ويوم يقول كن فيكون...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ   )[الأنعام:73]، هل معه آخر؟ هل معه لينين ؟ أو ستالين ؟ أو سحرة اليهود؟  وهل هناك من يرفع يده في العالم ويقول: جدي هو الذي أوجد هذا الكوكب مع  الله؟ (وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ   )[الأنعام:73]،  لا باللهو واللعب والباطل، لم خلق السماوات والأرض يا أهل  العلم؟ من أجل  أن يعبد فيهما، خلق السماوات والأرض، وخلق المواد اللازمة  من الضوء  والحرارة والماء والطعام والشراب، وخلق هذا الآدمي وأهبطه من أجل  أن يسمع  ذكره، ويرى شكره، فمن ذكر وشكر رفعه إلى الملكوت الأعلى، ومن نسي  وكفر  وأعرض أهبطه إلى أسفل سافلين في الكون، واقرءوا: ( وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  )[الذاريات:56]، سر خلق السماوات والأرض أن يذكر الله ويشكر؛ إذ العبادة ما هي إلا ذكر الله وشكره.
إذاً: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:73]، هذا أولاً، ( وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ  )[الأنعام:73]، إذا قال للشيء: كن فوالله لا يتخلف لحظة، لا بد أن يكون، هذا ذو العظمة، هذا الجبار، هذا الله رب السماوات والأرض، ( وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  )[الأنعام:73] في ذلك الوقت.                        
معنى قوله تعالى: (قوله الحق وله الملك يوم ينفخ في الصور)
 (قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ  )[الأنعام:73]، لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بما هو حق، ولا يوجد ولا يعدم إلا بما هو حق.وقوله:  ( وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ )[الأنعام:73]، متى؟ ( يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ  )[الأنعام:73]، الآن تملكون القصور والمباني والبساتين، لكن إذا نفخ في  الصور هل يبقى ملك لأحد؟
النفخة  الأولى يكون بعدها الفناء الكامل، والثانية يكون بعدها البعث والوقوف حفاة  عراة بين يدي الله، ( قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ  فِي الصُّورِ )[الأنعام:73]،  ما الصور هذا؟ الصور في لسان العرب: هو  البوق، وكان في الزمن الأول عبارة  عن قرن غزال أو وعل كبير، يحفر أو يفتح،  ويتكلمون فيه يرفعون به أصواتهم،  ما عندهم آلات تكبر الصوت، وإلى عهد  قريب كانوا يجلعونه حديدة يصيحون فيها،  أليس كذلك؟ هذا هو الصور. 
من  ينفخ في الصور؟ إسرافيل،  له ثلاث نفخات: النفخة الأولى للفناء، فيتحلل كل  شيء ويتبخر، وتعود العوالم  كلها إلى سديم، السماوات والأرضون، والنفخة  الثانية للقيام من القبور،  والثالثة: نفخة الصعق، وهي حين تقف البشرية على  سطح الأرض الذي وجدت للوقوف  عليها وهم كذلك فينفخ إسرافيل فيصعق من في  السماوات والأرض إلا من شاء  الله، ثم ينفخ النفخة الرابعة فإذا هم قيام  ينظرون، ( وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا )[الفجر:22]، (   وَأَشْرَقَتِ الأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ   بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لا   يُظْلَمُونَ  *  وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ   *  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ  )[الزمر:69-71].. ( وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ )[الزمر:73]، آخر سورة الزمر.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (عالم الغيب والشهادة وهو الحكيم الخبير)
قال تعالى: ( عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ   )[الأنعام:73]،  أولياء الله هل يعلمون الغيب والشهادة؟ قد يعلمون ما  يرونه ولا يعلمون ما  غاب عنهم، يعرفون الجهر بالكلام والسر لا يسمعونه ولا  يعلمونه، ولكن الله  عز وجل عالم الغيب، وهو ما غاب، وعالم الشهادة وما  حضر وشوهد، وهذه الصفة  لن تكون إلا لله عز وجل، لا للات ولا للعزى وعبد  القادر  ولا لأي كائن، لا عيسى ولا أمه ولا هارون ولا موسى، هذا الذي يستحق  أن  يعبد؛ لأنه يعلم ما شاهدناه وما لم نشاهده، يعلم ما حضر وما غاب، هذا  الذي  يجب أن يعبد بحبه والخوف منه، والتملق له والتزلف إليه حتى بتعفير  الرأس في  التراب، هذا هو الله رب العالمين.(وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:73]، صفتان عظيمتان أخريان: 
(الْحَكِيمُ):   الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه، مستحيل أن يقع شيء في غير موضعه، من كل   الكائنات ومن كل الأحكام، ومن كل القضايا والنوازل، هذا الحكيم، هذا الذي   يستحق أن يؤله ويعبد، هذا الذي يتقرب إليه ويتزلف. (الْخَبِيرُ) بخفايا   الأمور وبواطنها وظواهرها على ما هي عليه وعلى ما تكون وعلى ما كانت قبل أن   تكون، هذا هو الله عز وجل، فكيف نعبد غيره إذاً؟ 
اسمعوا الآيات مرة ثانية: قال تعالى: (   قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا   وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ كَالَّذِي   اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ   يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ   الْهُدَى وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ   يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ   فِي الصُّورِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ   الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:71-73].

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (21)  
الحلقة (383)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (14)

         كان بعض المشركين يعرضون على المؤمنين الصادقين أن يعبدوا معهم  آلهتهم  اللات والعزى ومناة، وغيرها من الأصنام والأحجار المنصوبة، التي  كانوا  يعبدونها بدعائها، والذبح لها، والنذر لها، وما إلى ذلك، فأمر الله  رسوله  وعباده المؤمنين أن يردوا على عرضهم الرخيص هذا، بأن من فعل هذا من   المؤمنين فإنه مرتد عن دين الله، ناكص على عقبيه، وخارج من التوحيد إلى   الشرك، ومن الهداية إلى الضلالة.
قراءة  في تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل أندعو من دون الله ما لا ينفعنا ولا يضرنا...)  وما بعدها من كتاب أيسر التفاسير                              
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة.
من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء ندرس كتاب  الله عز  وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال  صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب  الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة الميمونة، تلكم السورة العظيمة التي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح.
وها  نحن مع الآيات الثلاث، التي تدارسناها بالأمس، وما وفيناها حقها، ولا   وقفنا على أنواع هداياتها، ولهذا نعيد دراستها بعد تلاوتها إن شاء الله   ربنا، فرتل يا بني.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (  قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا  لا يَنفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا  وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ  هَدَانَا اللَّهُ كَالَّذِي  اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ  حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ  يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا قُلْ إِنَّ  هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ  الْهُدَى وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي  إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   *   وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ  يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ  وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ  فِي الصُّورِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ  وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ  الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:71-73]. سبحانه  لا إله إلا هو.                      
معنى الآيات
    معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قال المؤلف غفر   الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [يدل السياق على أن عرضاً من   المشركين كان لبعض المؤمنين]، وقد علمنا بالأمس أنهم أتوا الرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم، وعرضوا عليه أن يعبد معهم آلهتهم سنة ويعبدوا معه إلهه سنة،   ولكن الله لم يرض بهذا، ونزلت سورة الكافرون حداً فاصلاً كإعلان رسمي تكرر   ليفقه كل من في مكة وخارجها: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ   *  لا  أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ   *  وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ   *   وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدتُّمْ   *  وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا  أَعْبُدُ   *  لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ  )[الكافرون:1-6]، فكانت حداً  فاصلاً.وهنا عرضوا هذا على بعض المؤمنين كـبلال وعمار  الضعفاء قائلين: لو  أنك عدت إلى دين آبائك وأجدادك لتسلم من هذا الذل  والهموم والتعب وما إلى  ذلك. فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات المباركات.
قال:  [يدل السياق ] سياق الآيات التي سمعناها [ على أن عرضاً من المشركين  كان  لبعض المؤمنين ليعبدوا معهم آلهتهم ، اللات، والعزى، ومناة، وهبل، وما  إلى  ذلك من الأصنام والأحجار المنصوبة التي يعبدونها بدعائها، والذبح  لها،  والنذر لها، وما إلى ذلك.
قال: [ فأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد عليهم عرضهم الرخيص، منكراً عليهم ذلك  أشد الإنكار ]، إذ قال تعالى: [( قُلْ أَنَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:71]، الاستفهام للإنكار ]، كيف ندعو من دون الله؟ من الذي ندعوه  من دون الله؟ [ ( مَا لا يَنفَعُنَا  )[الأنعام:71] إن عبدناه ( وَلا  يَضُرُّنَا  )[الأنعام:71]  إن تركنا عبادته ]، فكيف نعبد من لا ينفع ولا  يضر، نحن نعبد من ينفعنا  ونعبد من يدفع الضر عنا، أما الذي لا يملك نفعاً  ولا ضراً فكيف نعبده؟! 
قال: [ وبذلك نصبح وقد رددنا على أعقابنا من التوحيد إلى الشرك، ( بَعْدَ  إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:71]  إلى الإيمان به، وبمعرفته، ومعرفة  دينه، فيكون حالنا -إذاً- كحال من أضلته  الشياطين في الصحراء فتاه فيها،  فلا يدري أين يذهب ولا أين يجيء].
إذا  نحن عدنا إليكم وعبدنا آلهتكم وتركنا عبادة الله بعد أن آمنا به  وعرفناه؛  تصبح حالنا كحال من تاه في صحراء، فلا يدري أين يذهب، ولا إلى  أين يأتي.
 [و( لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا  )[الأنعام:71]،  وهو لا يقدر على إجابتهم، ولا الإتيان إليهم، وذلك لشدة ما فعل استهواء  الشياطين في عقله].
وهل  تعرفون لهذا مثلاً؟ كم من إنسان كان يعبد الله مستقيماً في قرية أو  مدينة،  ثم تستهويه الشياطين فيفسق ويضجر ويتيه في متاهات الضلال، لا يعرف  حلالاً  ولا حراماً. 
 [ثم أمره أن يقول أيضاً] أي: أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم: [( قُلْ  إِنَّ الْهُدَى  )[الأنعام:71] أي: الحق الذي لا ضلال ولا خسران فيه (  هُدَى اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:71] الذي هدانا إليه، ألا إنه الإسلام.
وقد  أمرنا ربنا أن نسلم له قلوبنا ووجوهنا لأنه رب العالمين، فأسلمنا كما   أمرنا، كما أمرنا أن نقيم الصلاة فأقمناها، وأن نتقيه فاتقيناه، وأعلمنا   أنَّا سنحشر إليه يوم القيامة فصدقناه في ذلك، ثم هدانا فلن نرجع بعدُ إلى   الضلالة. هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان الأولى والثانية، أما الثالثة فقد تضمنت   تمجيد الرب بذكر مظاهر قدرته وعلمه وعدله، فقال تعالى: ( وَهُوَ   )[الأنعام:73]، أي: الله رب العالمين الذي أمرنا أن نسلم له قلوبنا فأسلمنا  ( الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:73]، فلم  يخلقهما عبثاً وباطلاً، بل خلقهما ليذكر فيهما ويشكر.
(ووَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ  )[الأنعام:73] لما أراد إيجاده أو إعدامه أو تبديله: (  كُنْ  )[الأنعام:73]، فهو يكون كما أراد في قوله الحق دائماً وأبداً.
(وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ  )[الأنعام:73]، نفخة  الفناء، فلا يبقى شيء إلا هو الواحد القهار، فيقول جل ذكره: ( لِمَنِ  الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ  )[غافر:16]، فلا يجيبه أحد، فيجيب نفسه بنفسه قائلاً:  ( للَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ  )[غافر:16]، ( عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ  وَالشَّهَادَةِ  )[الأنعام:73] أي: يعلم ما غاب في خزائن الغيب عن كل أحد،  ويعلم الشهادة والحضور، لا يخفى عليه أحد، ( وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ   )[الأنعام:73] في تصرفاته وسائر أفعاله وتدابيره لمخلوقاته، ( الْخَبِيرُ   )[الأنعام:73]  ببواطن الأمور وظواهرها، لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في  السماء، بهذا  كان المعبود الحق الذي لا يجوز أن يعبد سواه بأي عبادة من  العبادات التي  شرعها سبحانه وتعالى ليعبد بها].                          
هداية الآيات
                                          قال: [من هداية الآيات: أولاً:  قبح الردة وسوء عاقبتها]، ما الردة؟  الارتداد هو الرجوع إلى الكفر بعد  الإيمان، ارتد إذا رجع، وهل للردة سوء  عاقبة؟ نعم؛ إذا ارتد عن الإسلام  هلك، وتمزق وخسر الدنيا والآخرة، ومن أين  عرفنا قبح الردة؟ من قوله تعالى  عن المؤمنين حين عرضوا عليهم الردة: ( وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ  إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:71]، كيف يكون هذا؟! 
[ثانياً: حرمة إجابة أهل الباطل لما يدعون إليه من الباطل]، من أين أخذنا  هذه الهداية؟ أما قال تعالى: ( وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ  هَدَانَا اللَّهُ كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:71]؟ 
حرمة  إجابة أهل الباطل، فإذا دعاك اليوم أهل الباطل إلى باطلهم فإنه يجب  أن لا  تجيبهم، حرام أن تجيبهم، جماعة في مجلس باطل ومنكر يقولون لك: تعال  تجلس  معنا، فهل تجيبهم؟! لا تجبهم. جماعة افتتحوا مخمرة أو مزناة أو  باطلاً  ودعوك، فهل تحضر معهم؟! أهل بدعة اجتمعوا عليها يعبدون الله بغير  ما شرع  لأنهم ضالون، هل تجيبهم فتجلس معهم؟! 
فإن قالوا: لم لا تجلس معنا فبم تجيب؟! تجيب بقوله تعالى: ( وَنُرَدُّ  عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:71] فنصبح (   كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ حَيْرَانَ لَهُ   أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ   هُوَ الْهُدَى )[الأنعام:71]، كيف ننتقل من الهدى إلى الضلال؟
[ثالثاً:  لا هدى إلا هدى الله تعالى، أي لا دين إلا الإسلام]، احلف بالله  أنه لا  دين حق في الأرض إلا الإسلام، ولا تشك ولا تتردد، أما قال تعالى: (  إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ )[آل عمران:19]؟ 
وهنا من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من قوله تعالى: ( قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ  هُوَ الْهُدَى )  [الأنعام:71]، لا هدى بعده، أيما شخص يأتي بهدى يريد أن  يدعوا الناس إليه  فهو هدى باطل، وهدى ضلال، ولا يمكن أن يسعد أصحابه لا في  الدنيا ولا في  الآخرة، لا هدى إلا هدى الله تعالى، أي: لا دين حق إلا  الإسلام.
[رابعاً:  وجوب الإسلام لله تعالى]، نسلم لله ماذا؟ أسلم الشيء: أعطاه،  نسلم له  شيئين: قلوبنا، فلا تتقلب إلا في طلب مرضاته طول الحياة، ونسلم له  وجوهنا  فلا نقبل على مخلوق سواه في قضاء حوائجنا، وفي طلبنا ما نحتاج  إليه.
فمن أسلم قلبه ووجهه لله فقد أسلم وسلم. 
أخذنا هذا من قوله تعالى: ( وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:71]،  لنسلم له ماذا؟ القلوب والوجوه، لا البيوت ولا البساتين،  أمرنا أن نسلم له  ماذا؟! هل المال والرجال؟! لا. بل القلوب والوجوه.
[وجوب الإسلام لله تعالى، وإقام الصلاة، واتقاء الله عز وجل]، هذا موجود في  الآية: ( وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ )[الأنعام:72]، نتقي من؟  نتقي الله. بماذا نتقيه؟ 
أولاً:  نحن نتقي الله، أي: نتقي غضبه وعذابه، هذا هو المقصود، اتق الله:  أي: اتق  غضبه حتى لا يغضب عليك فيعذبك، واتق عذابه، فإذا ما أطعته فإنه  يعذبك،  إذاً: يتقى الله عز وجل في غضبه وعذابه.
وبم نتقيه؟ لا شيء سوى طاعته  وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يتقى بأي  شيء، لا بالرجال ولا بالمال  ولا بالسلاح ولا بالحصون، ما يتقى الله إلا  بأن نطيعه طاعة كاملة له  ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبذلك نجعل بيننا  ويبن غضبه وعذابه وقاية  وستراً مانعاً.
ولهذا قال: [وجوب الإسلام لله تعالى، وإقامة الصلاة، واتقاء الله تعالى بفعل المأمور وترك المنهي.
خامساً:  تقرير المعاد والحساب والجزاء]، هل دلت الآيات على هذا؟ قررت  المعاد  والحياة الثانية، والحساب بعد ذلك، ثم الجزاء، ماذا قال تعالى؟ (  وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ )[الأنعام:73]، الملك لمن؟ (  لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ )[غافر:16]،  يوم ينفخ في الصور وتبعث  الخليقة يجيء الحساب بعد ذلك، وبعد الحساب يتم  الجزاء إما بالنعيم المقيم  وإما بالعذاب الأليم، إما في عالم السعادة وإما  في عالم الشقاء، إما في  الجنة وإما في النار، هل هناك واسطة؟ لا واسطة.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (22)  
الحلقة (384)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (15)


         قص الله عز وجل على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم قصة إبراهيم مع أبيه   وقومه،  وإنكاره عليهم عبادة الأصنام والأحجار التي يضعونها بأيديهم،   ومشاهدته  لملكوت السماوات والأرض الناطقة بعظمة الله ووحدانيته وتفرده   بالخلق،  واستحقاقه وحده للإفراد بالعبادة، واستدراجه لقومه بمثل هذه   المظاهر من  الكواكب والقمر والشمس، ليقف بهم على مظاهر ربوبية الله وعلمه   وقدرته  وحكمته، علهم يؤمنون به سبحانه فيدركون الفلاح.
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر أتتخذ أصناماً آلهة إني أراك وقومك في ضلال مبين) 
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا    ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد    أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله   ربه بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد  رشد،  ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله   عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على   سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء  أن  نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى   الله عليه  ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون   كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،   وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة   التي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك لهم زجل وتسبيح، والآن  نستمع إلى تلاوة الآيات من   مرتلها، ثم نأخذ إن شاء الله في شرحها وبيان  مراد الله تعالى منها:
(وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا   آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ   *  وَكَذَلِكَ   نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ   الْمُوقِنِينَ   *  فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا   قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ   *     فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ    قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ    الضَّالِّينَ   *   فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي   هَذَا أَكْبَرُ  فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ   مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ   *  إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ   السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ    )[الأنعام:74-79].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ  )[الأنعام:74]،  يقول تعالى لرسوله   ومصطفاه نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: أُذكر لقومك  العادلين عن الله،   العابدين غير الله من الأصنام -يعني المشركين في مكة-  أُذكر لهم الحادثة   الآتية ليتعظوا ويعتبروا، ما هي؟ 
قال تعالى: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  )[الأنعام:74]،   إبراهيم -كما علمتم سابقاً- معناه بالعربية: الأب الرحيم، وبالعبرية:   إبراهيم، ووالده يسمى آزر ، وقيل: له اسم ثان ولا بأس؛ فيعقوب اسمه يعقوب   وإسرائيل، فـآزر وشالخ كلاهما اسم لوالد إبراهيم.                      
الرد على منكري أبوة آزر لإبراهيم عليه السلام
                                           والذي ينبغي ألا ننساه - معشر   المستمعين والمستمعات - أن هناك ضلالاً من المسلمين يقولون: إن آزر هذا أو   شالخ  عم إبراهيم وليس بوالده، وكتب التفسير موجود فيها هذا، ومعنى هذا   أنهم  كذبوا الله عز وجل، أو قالوا: إن الله خاننا، حيث أطلق على عمه اسم   الأب  والمفروض أن يقول: العم، فهل هذا الموقف يقفه مسلم فيكذب الله؟! الله   يقول:  ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ  )[الأنعام:74]،  وأنت   تقول: لعمه! أسألكم بالله: هل يصح لمؤمن أن يرد على الله فينسب إلى  الله   أنه أخفى هذا الاسم؟! فلهذا من قال لك: إن آزر عم إبراهيم أو شالخ فقل له:   صدق الله وكذبت. وحجتنا أن الله تعالى قال: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   لِأَبِيهِ  )[الأنعام:74]. وهذه الكذبة العظيمة لها سبب، سببها في نظرهم أن   يبرئوا والد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من دخول النار، والد نبينا اسمه   عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ، قالوا: لن يدخل النار، فقيل لهم: ها هو والد   إبراهيم يدخل النار! قالوا: ليس هذا أباه، بل هذا عمه.
وهذا التزمت وهذا التخبط لأي شيء؟ كل هذا في حب الرسول وآل بيته بزعمهم،   تدجيل وكذب، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أبي وأبوك في النار ).
ونحن  أصبحنا -والحمد لله- من ذوي البصائر، عرفنا أنه لا قيمة للنسب أبداً،   كل  ما في الأمر هل نفسك زكية طاهرة، أم خبيثة منتنة؟ كن ابن من شئت أو   أباً  لمن شئت، إذا ما زكت النفس ولا طابت ولا طهرت فأنت من أهل العذاب.
لعلمنا بحكم الله في الخليقة: ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  )[الشمس:9]،   لا من كان أبوه نبياً أو ولياً؟ فهل تصورتم هذه الصورة أم لا؟! 
بل  ذهبوا إلى أن عم الرسول في الجنة أيضاً، وهذا مذهب الروافض الذين   يحومون  حول هذه الترهات والأباطيل، نحن علمنا من طريق مصطفانا صلى الله   عليه وسلم  أن آزر لما يبعث الله الخليقة يقوم إبراهيم ويقول: يا رب! لقد   وعدتني ألا تخزيني يوم يبعثون -وهذا في سورة الشعراء: ( وَلا تُخْزِنِي   يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ  )[الشعراء:87]- والآن هذا أبي الأبعد في النار، فأي   خزي أعظم من هذا الخزي، فيقول له الرب تعالى: انظر تحت قدميك، فإذا آزر  في   صورة ضبع ملطخ بالدماء والقيح، ما إن يراه حتى يقشعر جلده ويقول: سحقاً    سحقاً سحقاً! فيؤخذ من قوائمه الأربع ويلقى في عذاب النار.
فهل بعد هذا تقول: أبوه في الجنة؟! هذا شأن أمة تعرض عن كتاب الله وهدي   رسولها، وتتلقى العلم من (قال فلان وقال فلان).                          
رحمة إبراهيم عليه السلام وتمحيص الله وابتلاؤه له
                                          هل عرفتم أن إبراهيم الأب   الرحيم أم لا؟ وتتجلى رحمة إبراهيم في موقف  لا تنسوه، هذا الموقف في آخر   سورة إبراهيم عليه السلام، عندما قال: (  رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ   ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ  عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ   رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ  أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ   تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ  الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ   يَشْكُرُونَ   *  رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ   وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ    )[إبراهيم:37-38]، إلى أن قال: ( وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ   رَحِيمٌ  )[إبراهيم:36]، معنى هذا: لا تعذبه.ذكر هذا أبو القاسم صلى الله   عليه وسلم في ضمن ثلاثة مواقف: له صلى الله عليه وسلم موقف ولعيسى موقف   ولإبراهيم موقف، فعيسى قال: ( إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ   وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ    )[المائدة:118]، وإبراهيم قال: ( وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ   رَحِيمٌ  )[إبراهيم:36]، معناه: اغفر له وارحمه، ورسولنا صلى الله عليه   وسلم قال: اللهم أمتي أمتي. 
والشاهد عندنا في تجلي هذه الرحمة، ومن ثم ابتلاه الله بأربعة ابتلاءات لم يبتل بها غيره:
الأول: الهجرة، وكانت أول هجرة في التاريخ البشري، لما حكم عليه بالإعدام   وأنجاه الله هاجر مع زوجه وابن عمه إلى أرض الغرب، لا يدري أين يذهب، فأول   هجرة كانت هجرة إبراهيم عليه السلام.
ثم ابتلاه بذبح إسماعيل، كيف يبتلى الرجل بذبح ابنه؟! كيف يقوى على ذلك؟ 
ثم ابتلاه بأن يذهب بجاريته وابنه إلى صحراء قاحلة ليس فيها أحد، ذهب بإسماعيل وهاجر.
ثم أمر بأن يذبح إسماعيل، كما قال تعالى عنه: ( يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى   فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى  )[الصافات:102]،    وبالفعل طيبته أمه وطهرته، وأخذه إلى منى، وطأطأه على الأرض والمدية في    يده، ولما هم بذبحه نودي أن: اترك إسماعيل وخذ هذا الفداء العظيم: (   وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ  )[الصافات:107].                            
إعلان ضلال المنصرف عن عبادة ربه إلى عبادة سواه
                                           قال تعالى: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ   إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  )[الأنعام:74]، قال له منكراًعليه: (   أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً  )[الأنعام:74]، تعبدها؟ هذا الاستفهام   للإنكار وعدم الرضى بصنيع والده، كيف تتخذ أصناماً آلهة تعبدها؟ ( إِنِّي   أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ  )[الأنعام:74] يا آزر ( فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  )   [الأنعام:74]، فسجل له ولقومه أنهم في ضلال واضح بيِّن.وأي  ضلال أعظم من   أن يترك الإنسان خالقه لا يعبده ويعبد مصنوعاً صنعه بيده؟!  هل هناك ضلال   أعظم من هذا؟! ينحت حجراً ويعكف عليه يعبده ويترك عبادة من  خلقه وسواه   ورزقه وحفظه.
(إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  )[الأنعام:74]، بين واضح،   هذا الضلال هو البعد عن الهداية الإلهية؛ إذ الإنسان مخلوق ليعبد الله،  هذه  علة خلقه، هذا سر خلقه: ( وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلَّا   لِيَعْبُدُونِ  )[الذاريات:56]، فقط لا لشيء آخر.
ثم  إن هذه العبادة هي التي تؤهله للسعادة والكمال، لا أن الله ينتفع بهذه    العبادة، وإنما العبادة ينتفع بها العابدون، تزكو أنفسهم وتطيب وتطهر،    فيحتلون الفراديس وينزلون الجنة.
كما أن هذه العبادة -وهي أوامر ونواه- تحفظ أعراضهم وأموالهم وأبدانهم، تجنبهم المكاره والمهالك والمعاصي؛ لحكمة الله عز وجل. 
الشاهد عندنا أن إبراهيم عليه السلام واجه والده فقال له: ( أَتَتَّخِذُ   أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ    )[الأنعام:74].
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السموات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين)                              
                                                                                 وبعدها قال تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مَلَكُوتَ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ   )[الأنعام:75]،  وهكذا نري إبراهيم، من الذي يريه؟ إنه الله. ( نُرِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:75]،  الملكوت  بمعنى الملك  العظيم، كالجبروت، والرغبوت بمعنى الرغبة الواسعة،  ،الطاغوت:  الطاغية  الكبير، والرهبوت، كل هذه بمعنى العظمة، كذلك الملكوت  أي: الملك  العظيم، (  وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ  )[الأنعام:75]، نريه ذلك ليصبح  من أهل  الإيمان، بل من أهل اليقين.وهنا  روي أن إبراهيم كشف الله تعالى له   الحجاب، فرأى ما تحت العرش إلى الأرض،  ورأى ما تحت الأرض إلى أسفلها، ولا   غرابة ولا عجب أن يريه الملكوت بدون  حجاب، يرى السماوات وما فوقها من   الجنة والعرش وهو في مكانه، ثم يرى ما تحت  الأرض السفلى، أو الملكوت   الأسفل، أخذوا هذا من قوله: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ   السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:75]، وإن قلنا: هل صح أم لم يصح؟ نقول:   الآية ستأتي.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكباً قال هذا ربي...)                              
                                                                                 قال تعالى في بيان كيف أراه الله ملكوت السموات والأرض  ليكون  من الموقنين، قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ    )[الأنعام:76]، أي: أظلم، جن الليل: دخل الظلام وذهب الضوء، ( رَأَى   كَوْكَبًا  )[الأنعام:76]  لاح وطلع، قد يكون الزهرة، رآه يلوح في الأفق،   وهو هنا يتدرج مع قومه  وأهله وأبيه وعشيرته ليعرفوا الحق من طريق التعليم   والهداية والتبصير. ( فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا   قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  )[الأنعام:76]،  لك أن تقول: حرف الاستفهام محذوف،   والتقدير: (أهذا ربي؟)، وهو كذلك، يجوز  حذف الاستفهام في كثير من المواطن،   لا سيما هنا: (أهذا ربي؟)، حيث رفع  رءوسهم إلى الزهرة الكوكب العظيم هذا   قائلاً: أهذا أحق بالربوبية  والألوهية؟ أهذا ربي؟ 
قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ  )[الأنعام:76]، أفل النجم: ذهب ضوءه، ( قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:76].
ولا  ننسى أن الكلدانيين قوم إبراهيم -وهم في ديار بابل والعراق- كانوا   صابئة  يعبدون الكواكب، ثم صنعوا لتلك الكواكب أصناماً وتماثيل، فيتمسحون   بها  ويتقربون وهم يعبدون في الواقع الكواكب، ولهذا فهم ليسوا ملاحدة لا   يؤمنون  بالله، بل يؤمنون بالله، ويتوسلون إليه بهذه الكواكب والأصنام.
وهذه الحقيقة قررناها مئات المرات، فكلمة (لا إله والحياة مادة) هذه كذبة   يهودية، نسج اليهود خيوطها، وقدموها لروسيا، ونهض بها لينين وستالين    وأتباعهم، ونفوا وجود الله، قبل هذه لم تكن البشرية تنكر وجود الله أبداً،    وإنما كانوا يعرفونه ويتوسلون إليه بهذه الأصنام والكواكب وما إلى ذلك. 
إذاً: فلنستمع: ( فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ   هَذَا رَبِّي  )[الأنعام:76]، لا يعني أنه ربه، ولكن على حذف الاستفهام:   (أهذا ربي)؟ 
(فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ  )[الأنعام:76]، ما دام أنه ذهب وتركني فكيف أعبده؟ لن يكون ربي هذا.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما رأى القمر بازغاً قال هذا ربي ...)                              
                                                                                 قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا    )[الأنعام:77] طلع القمر، لاح وصعد، ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا   قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  )[الأنعام:77]، لأن الكوكب اضمحل وتلاشى وذهب وظهر   القمر ةلاح وبزغ، ( قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  )[الأنعام:77]، أي: (أهذا ربي)؟ (   فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ  )[الأنعام:77]القمر أيضاً، ذهب وزال ( قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ   يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ    )[الأنعام:77]. إن الذين يسمعون كلامه معهم يتعجبون، كأنه طالب الهداية   يبحث، وهو واجب كل إنسان أن يبحث عن ربه عسى أن يعرفه، وهذا أسلوب حكيم. 
فلما أفل القمر قال: ( لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي  )[الأنعام:77] إليه (   لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ  )[الأنعام:77]، بدليل أن  القمر  أفل وغاب وغرب.             
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر ...)                              
                                                                                 قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً    )[الأنعام:78] والشمس بزوغها عظيم، ( قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ    )[الأنعام:78]، أي: من القمر ومن الكوكب، يستدرجهم حتى يقفوا على الحقيقية،   ( فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ  )[الأنعام:78] غابت، غربت الشمس وغابت، ( قَالَ يَا   قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ  )[الأنعام:78]، والبراءة:  البعد  الكامل، ( إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ   وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  )[الأنعام:79]. لقد   قال: ( يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ )[الأنعام:78] من  هذه  الآلهة، سواء كانت الكواكب في السماء، سواء كان القمر أو الشمس، وفي  اليمن  كانت تعبد الشعرى، وجاء في القرآن: ( رَبُّ الشِّعْرَى   )[النجم:49]،   كوكب معروف؛ لأن الإنسان إذا فقد البيان والهادي الذي يهديه  يتخبط،   والشياطين تزين له، منهم من يعبد الشمس، ومنهم من يعبد القمر،  ومنهم من   يعبد الكوكب الفلاني، وعبدوا ما دون ذلك من المخلوقات، أما صنع  التماثيل   فلتمثل فقط ما يعبدونه في السماء، ولهذا يسمى تمثالاً، لا أنه  الإله   المعبود.             
                                  تفسير قوله تعالى: (إني وجهت وجهي للذي   فطر السموات والأرض حنيفاً وما أنا من المشركين)                                
                                                                                قال تعالى: ( إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ  )[الأنعام:79] أي: قلبي  ووجهي، ( لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  )[الأنعام:79]،   خالق  السموات والأرض، هذا الذي أعطيه قلبي ووجهي، هذا الذي أعبده وأرغب   فيما  عنده، وأرهب مما عنده، هذا ربي لا رب لي سواه؛ لأنه خالق السموات   والأرض،  ( حَنِيفًا  )[الأنعام:79] أي: مائلاً عن كل هذه الأصنام والتماثيل  والعبادات الباطلة إلى عبادة الله وحده، ( حَنِيفًا  )[الأنعام:79] مائلاً،  من الحنف وهو الميل، أي: مائلاً عن كل هذه الآلهة الباطلة إلى ربه عز جل.(  وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  )[الأنعام:79]   تبرأ براءة كاملة، لا  صلة لي بالمشركين، لا أعرفهم، ولا أمشي وراءهم، ولا   أحبهم، ولا أتعامل  معهم؛ لأنهم أشركوا هذه الأصنام في عبادة ربهم فعبدوها   معه.             
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات                                           قال الشارح غفر   الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [ما زال  السياق ] سياق الآيات [   في بيان الهدى للعادلين بربهم أصناماً يعبدونها  لعلهم يهتدون]، ما زال   سياق الآيات التي يتبع بعضها بعضاً في بيان الهدى  والطريق المستقيم   للعادلين بربهم، عدلوا بربهم أصناماً وآلهة، سووها مثل  الله وعبدوها. [   فقال تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ  )[الأنعام:74] أي: واذكر لهم يا نبينا قول إبراهيم لأبيه  آزر : ( أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً )[الأنعام:74]، أي: أتجعل تماثيل  من حجارة آلهة أرباباً تعبدها أنت وقومك، ( إِنِّي أَرَاكَ )[الأنعام:74]  يا أبت ( وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ )[الأنعام:74] عن طريق الحق الذي  ينجو ويفلح سالكه، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى.
أما الثانية فإن الله تعالى يقول: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ )[الأنعام:75]،   أي: كما أريناه الحق  في بطلان عبادة أبيه للأصنام نريه أيضاً مظاهر  قدرتنا  وعلمنا وحكمنا  الموجبة لألوهيتنا في ملك السموات والأرض]؛ لأن الله  عليم  حكيم، وحكمته  لا يخلو منها شيء، ما من ذرة إلا وخلقها وإيجادها  لحكمة،  إذاً: نريه  أيضاً مظاهر قدرتنا وعلمنا وحكمتنا الموجبة لألوهيتنا  في ملك  السموات  والأرض، أي: نريه الآيات في ملك السموات والأرض [ليكون  بذلك من  جملة  الموقنين، واليقين من أعلى مراتب الإيمان]، فالإيمان إيمان،  واليقين   يقين، واليقين أعلى من الإيمان، ( لَتَرَوْنَّهَا عَيْنَ الْيَقِينِ  )[التكاثر:7]، مؤمن وموقن، وأما المؤمن غير الموقن فهو مريض قد يهلك في  الطريق.
قال:[هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية، وفي الثالثة فصّل الله تعالى ما أجمله  في قوله: ( نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:75]]، الآن يفصل هذا الملكوت، كيف أن آيات الله تعالى تدل على  وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته، [فقال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ  اللَّيْلُ )[الأنعام:76]، أي: أظلم، ( رَأَى كَوْكَبًا )[الأنعام:76]، قد  يكون الزهرة، ( قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ )[الأنعام:76]، أي: غاب  الكوكب، ( قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ )[الأنعام:76]، ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى  الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا )[الأنعام:77]، أي: طالعاً، ( قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي  فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ )[الأنعام:76]، أي: غاب، ( قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي  رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ )[الأنعام:77]، أي: في  معرفة ربهم الحق. ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً )[الأنعام:78]، أي:  طالعة، ( قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ )[الأنعام:78]، يعني: من  الكوكب والقمر، ( فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ )[الأنعام:78]، أي: غابت بدخول الليل، (  قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ )[الأنعام:78]. 
هكذا  واجه إبراهيم قومه عبدة الكواكب التي تمثلها أصنام منحوتة، واجههم    بالحقيقة التي أراد أن يصل إليها معهم، وهي إبطال عبادة غير الله تعالى    فقال: ( إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا )[الأنعام:79]،   لا كما توجهون أنتم وجوهكم لأصنام  نحتموها بأيديكم، وعبدتموها بأهوائكم  لا  بأمر ربكم، وأعلن براءته في وضوح  وصراحة، فقال: ( وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ )[الأنعام:79]].
هذا الموقف وقفه إبراهيم ليستدرج قومه، ليقف بهم على مظاهر ربوبية الله   وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته، ليؤمنوا بالله ويعبدوه وحده.                            
هداية الآيات                                           لهذه الآيات هداية، فدعونا ننظر كيف استنبطناها:قال: [ من هداية الآيات: 
أولاً:  إنكار الشرك على أهله] هل يجب أم لا؟ إذا رأيت من يقول: يا رسول   الله!  مدد. يا إبراهيم! يا زكريا! يا فاطمة! هل تسكت أم تنكر؟ يجب أن   تنكر، أما  أنكر إبراهيم؟ أما قال لوالده: ( أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا  آلِهَةً  )[الأنعام:74] بأبشع الإنكار، إنكار الشرك على أهله؟ 
إذا  وجدت من يقول: والنبي، والكعبة، ورأس فلان، فهل تسكت؟ ألست على منهج    إبراهيم؟ كلنا على منهج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما قال له رجل: ( ما  شاء  الله وشئت يا رسول الله، فقال: قل: ما شاء الله وحده )؟ 
إذاً:  هذه الآية فيها هدايات، منها: [إنكار الشرك على أهله، وعدم إقرارهم   ولو  كانوا أقرب إلى المرء]، فإبراهيم هل أنكر على والده أم لا؟ لا تقل:   هذا أبي  فأنا لا أزعجه، أو هذه أمي لا نغضبها، إذا رأيت من يشرك بربك غيره   يجب أن  تنكر عليه، وتصبر لذلك، لكن ليس بالهراوة والسب والشتم، فهل   إبراهيم رفع  العصا على والده؟ هل قال: يا مجنون يا أحمق يا كذا؟ ما قال   ذلك أبداً، ولكن  بالمنطق السليم: ( إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ  مُبِينٍ )[الأنعام:74].
[ثانياً: فضل الله تعالى وتفضله على من يشاء بالهداية الموصلة إلى أعلى  درجاتها]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُوقِنِينَ )[الأنعام:75]،   فمن وصل به إلى هذه المستوى؟ إنه الله عز  وجل، فإذا أراد الله لك ذلك أخذ   بيدك، وإذا بك تتنقل في الكون وتشاهد  آيات الله، وتصبح أكثر الناس  إيماناً  وأكثرهم يقيناً.
[ثالثاً: مطلب اليقين وأنه من أشرف  المطالب وأعزها]، فاليقين أعظم من   الإيمان، لن يكون يقين إلا بعد أن يوجد  إيمان، فإذا قوي الإيمان انتقل إلى   اليقين، تصبح كأنك ترى الله عز وجل،  [مطلب اليقين وأنه من أشرف المطالب   وأعزها، ويتم بالتفكر والنظر في  الآيات].
فلهذا قال العلماء: عندنا كتابان: أولهما: كتاب الله، فإذا  قرأت وتدبرت   منه الآيات لا تلبث حتى تصبح موقناً أعظم يقين؛ لأنه كلام الله  تعالى،   وكلامه حكم وعلوم ومعارف، وهكذا تتدرج في الآيات آية بعد آية  وإيمانك   يرتفع، حتى تصل إلى اليقين، فتقول: بالله الذي لا إله غيره إن هذا  لكلام   الله، وإنه لا إله إلا الله، وهكذا تبلغ درجة اليقين.
ثانياً:  كتاب الكون، تخرج فقط من بيتك فتنظر إلى السماء: من رفعها؟ هذه   الكواكب من  نثرها فيها، من أضاءها، هذا الكوكب النهاري الشمس من سخره؟ هذا   الكوكب  الليلي من أوجده؟ وتنظر إلى الأرض: هذه الجبال من أرساها؟ من جمع   غبراتها  وذراتها؟ وتنظر إلى نفسك أنت: ما أنت؟ كيف تسمع؟ كيف تبصر؟  وحينها  تقول: يا  إلهي آمنت بالله، فيصبح إيمانك يقيناً.
قال: [ثالثاً: مطلب اليقين]،  ينبغي أن نطلب اليقين ليل نهار، [وأنه من   أشرف المطالب وأعزها]، ليس كطلب  المال والدنيا، [ويتم] ويحصل عليه العبد   [بالتفكر والنظر في الآيات]. 
ومن  الآيات العجيبة أني كل يوم مندهش حين نخرج من المسجد فنجد هذا الخليط   من  الناس، شرقي وغربي وعربي وعجمي، وألوان، ما تجد اثنين بلون واحد، قف   الآن  في الحلقة وانظر فلن تجد اثنين شكلهما واحد لا يميز بينهما؟ بل   البشرية  كلها في صعيد واحد لن تجد فيها اثنين لا يفرق بينهما، أي علم أعظم   من هذا؟  أية قدرة أجل من هذ؟ أية حكمة أعظم من هذه الحكمة؟ كيف يعبد مع   الله غيره،  قولوا: آمنا بالله، لكن العميان ما ينظرون حتى إلى أنفسهم،   يأكل ويشرب ولا  يسأل.
قال: [رابعاً: الاستدلال بالحدوث على وجود الصانع الحكيم وهو الله عز وجل]،  من أين أخذنا هذه الهداية؟ من قوله تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ  اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا )[الأنعام:76] ( رَأَى الْقَمَرَ )[الأنعام:77] (  رَأَى الشَّمْسَ )[الأنعام:78]، استدل بالحدوث على وجود المحدث، واستدل  بالوجود على وجود الذي أوجد، ألا وهو الصانع الحكيم الله عز وجل.
[خامساً:  سنة التدرج في التربية والتعليم]، وهذه السنة فرطنا فيها، لا بد   من التدرج  درجة درجة حتى تصل إلى القمة، ليس في يوم واحد تعلم العلوم   كلها. 
[سادساً: وجوب البراءة من الشرك وأهله]، من أين أخذنا هذه؟ من قوله تعالى: (  قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ )[الأنعام:78]،    تبرأ منهم أم لا؟ وهذا يجب علينا، ولو كان المشركون آباءنا وأمهاتنا،  فكيف   نقر الكفار والمشركين على الشرك ونرضى به ونسكت؟
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.                          
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (23)  
الحلقة (385)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (16)


          لما أقام إبراهيم عليه السلام الدليل على بطلان ما يفعله قومه من  عبادة  غير الله، وتبرأ منهم ومن شركهم، قام قومه يحاجونه في ذلك، فأخبرهم  أنه بعد  أن هداه الله لن يضره ما يطرحون أمامه من الشبهات، ولا ما يخوفونه  به من  غضب آلهتهم وتسلطها عليه؛ لأنها أصنام جامدة، وهي أعجز وأحقر من أن  تملك  لنفسها ضراً أو نفعاً، فضلاً عن أن تملكه لأحد من الناس، وبين لهم  أهل الحق  والإيمان أولى بالأمن والاطمئنان من أهل الزيغ والبهتان.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وحاجه قومه قال أتحاجوني في الله وقد هدان ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   ربه بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن  نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه  ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم، إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وما  زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، والآيات التي سنتدارسها  -إن شاء الله- نسمع تلاوتها مرتلة مجودة  من أحد الأبناء فليتفضل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ   وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا   وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ   *    وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ   أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا   فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   *  وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:80-83].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات، من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ   )[الأنعام:80]،  من هو هذا الذي يخبر تعالى أن قومه حاجوه؟ إنه إبراهيم،  الأب الرحيم،  تذكرون بالأمس كيف كان يستدرجهم إلى التوحيد، ينتقل بهم من  حالة إلى أخرى،  حتى يستقر الأمر أنه لا إله إلا الله، وذلك مما علمه الله:  ( وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ  )[الأنعام:83].
يقول تعالى: ( وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ  )[الأنعام:80]، حاجوه: بمعنى: جادلوه وخاصموه بالحجج، من أجل أن يحقوا الباطل ويبطلوا الحق، وهم في ذلك مخطئون وهالكون، قال: ( أَتُحَاجُّونِي  )[الأنعام:80]، وفي قراءة: (أتحاجوني)، ويصح إدغام النون في النون، وهي قراءة سبعية، ( أَتُحَاجُّونِي فِي اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:80] أي: أتجادلونني وتخاصمونني بالحجج الواهية الباطلة في ربي، كيف يمكن هذا؟ ( وَقَدْ هَدَانِ   )[الأنعام:80]،  وعرفت الطريق إليه، وعرفت ما عنده وما لديه، وعرفته  بأسمائه وصفاته، وعرفت  أنه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، فما ذا تريدون مني؟  لو جادلتموني في شيء  غير هذا فإنه ممكن، أما أن تجادلوني في ربي وقد هدان  فهذا الجدال باطل، ولا  خير فيه، وأنتم مبطلون ولا خير فيكم.     
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولا أخاف ما تشركون به إلا أن يشاء ربي شيئاً وسع ربي كل شيء علماً)
 ثم قال: ( وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:80]،  لا شك أنهم خوفوه، وقالوا: إن لم تقبل ما ندعوك إليه، أو  إن لم تعرض عن  النقد والطعن فآلهتنا سوف تصيبك بالخبال، وتصبح مجنوناً بين  الناس، فقال  لهم: ( وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:80]، أي: بالله ربي الذي هداني وعرفته، وهداني إلى صراطه المستقيم، اللهم ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا  )[الأنعام:80]، هذه لطيفة من لطائف الكلام، لما قال: ( وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ   )[الأنعام:80]  وكان من الممكن أن يعثر في حجر ويسيل دمه، فيقولوا: انظروا  فالآلهة غضبت،  ومن الممكن أن يصاب بمرض عارض فيقولوا: انظر إلى الآلهة  ماذا فعلت به. فمن  هنا قال: ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا   )[الأنعام:80]،  إذا شاء ربي أن أصاب بمرض أو بأذى فله ذلك، أما كون  آلهتكم تضرني وتؤذيني  فهذا لن يكون؛ لأنها أحجار وتماثيل تمثل كواكب في  السماء، وليست بآلهة، فهي  لا تنفع ولا تضر، ولا أخافها، لكن إذا شاء الله  ربي فقد ( وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا  )[الأنعام:80].ومن   اللطائف من هذه المواقف -لأن البشرية هي هي- أنه مرض أحد الإخوان في   المدينة بعد أن جاء من الديار المغربية، فقال أحدهم -وهو طالب علم-: ضربه   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه لا يقول بالمولد ولا بغيره! 
فلما   خوفوه بآلهتهم قال لهم: كيف أخاف ما أشركتم به -وهو آلهتكم- وأنتم لا   تخافون من الله الذي أشركتم به، اللهم إلا أن يشاء ربي شيئاً فإنه يقع، ( وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا  )[الأنعام:80]. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (أفلا تتذكرون)
ثم قال لهم: ( أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ   )[الأنعام:80]،  لو تذكرتم لذكرتم، لو تأملتم في آلهتكم: هل خلقت! رزقت!  أماتت! أحيت! أنتم  الذين صنعتموها، ونصبتموها هنا وهناك، وقدستموها  وطهرتموها، وقلتم ما  قلتم، كيف تكون هذه آلهة؟ والذي خلق السموات والأرض  وما بينهما، وخلق كل  المخلوقات من الشمس والقمر والكواكب وكل البشر، هذا  لا تعبدونه، ولا  تعرفونه، فلو تذكرتم لذكرتم.لكنهم لا يريدون أن يتفكروا حتى يهتدوا ويعرفوا، فلامهم وقبح مسلكهم بهذا الاستفهام: ( أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ  )[الأنعام:80].
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكيف أخاف ما أشركتم ولا تخافون أنكم أشركتم بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم  سلطاناً...)
 ثم قال لهم: (   وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ   أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا  )[الأنعام:81]، أي الموقفين أسلم: موقفي أو موقفكم؟ ( وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:81] من هذه الأصنام والتماثيل، ( وَلا تَخَافُونَ  )[الأنعام:81] أنتم ( أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:81] جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه ما لم ينزل به عليكم حجة ولا برهاناً ولا أدنى خبر عن الله عز وجل يأذن لكم بعبادة هذه الأصنام؟لو   أن الله أنزل عليكم كلامه وأوحى إلى أحدكم وقال: اعبدوا هذه؛ لكان لكم   حجة، أما أنا فقد خلقني لعبادته، وأوحى إلي ونبأني وأرسلني إليكم رسولاً،   وأنا أعرفه أنه ربي لا رب لي غيره، وإلهي لا إله سواه، فكيف -إذاً- لا   أعبده؟ وتريدون مني أن أترك عبادته وأعبد هذه الأحجار والتماثيل!
يقول: ( فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:81]،  إذا كان لكم علم ومعرفة وبصيرة فهل أنا أو أنتم أحق  بالأمن والسلامة  والنجاة من الخزي والعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة؟ هل الذي  يعبد الله وحده، أم  الذي يعبد أصناماً وأحجاراً وتماثيل؟ 
والجواب  معلوم بالضرورة: الذي  يعبد الله وحده أحق وأجدر بأن يؤمنه الله ويحفظه،  وأما الذي يعبد غير الله  فكيف ينجيه ذاك المعبود من أي مكروه وهو صنم  وحجر، أو كوكب معلق في  السماء؟! ( فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:81]،  لو كانوا يعلمون لقالوا: أنت، إذاً: آمنوا معنا، لماذا  أنتم منحازون هناك،  لكنهم لا يعلمون، الشياطين أفسدت قلوبهم، وزينت لهم  الباطل فعموا وصموا. ‏                        
ذكر خبر تحطيم إبراهيم عليه السلام لأصنام قومه
وهناك  موقف آخر لإبراهيم من سورة الأنبياء، كان لهم عيد، كأعياد  النصارى في  الربيع، ونحن ورثنا أيضاً عنهم الميلاد والمواليد، كان لهم عيد  يخرجون فيه  إلى الصحراء وإلى أماكن، وإذا أرادوا أن يخرجوا وضعوا أنواعاً  من الطعام  بين يدي الآلهة في يوم العيد هذا لتباركه، فيأكلون فينتفعون به  بظنهم،  فمروا جماعات جماعات على إبراهيم فقالوا: هيا يا إبراهيم. (فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ  * فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ  )[الصافات:88-89]،  مريض ما أستطيع أن أخرج معكم، فالمعذرة، ونظر في  النجوم ليوهمهم أنه يستمد  معرفته من الكواكب التي يعبدونها، فلما خرجوا  وبقي في المدينة وحده جاء  بفأس كبيرة، وفلق رءوس تلك الآلهة كلها وكسرها  وهشمها، وعلق الفأس في عنق  الإله الأكبر، المعبود الكبير.وجاء القوم مسرعين ليأخذوا الطعام الذي باركته الآلهة، فوجدوها متناثرة هنا وهناك، قالوا: ( مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ  )[الأنبياء:59]، والشاهد أنه عندما جيء به فقالوا: (أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  *  قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنطِقُونَ   )[الأنبياء:62-63]،  يشير إلى أصبعه يوهمهم أنه الصنم، فحكموا بإعدامه،  وهذه الحادثة كانت بعد  حادثة اليوم بفترة، والشاهد أن هذا في بداية دعوة  إبراهيم عليه السلام.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون)
ذكر الخبر النبوي في صفات مستحقي الأمن يوم القيامة
  قال تعالى: ( فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   *  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   )[الأنعام:81-82]، هنا ذكر أهل الحديث ما يلي: فقد ذكر ابن كثير عن ابن  مردويه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( من أعطي فشكر، ومن منع فصبر،  ومن ظلم فغفر، ومن أذنب فاستغفر )، وسكت ولم يجب عن هذا السؤال، فقال  الأصحاب: ما له يا رسول الله، فقال: (  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  )[الأنعام:82]).أقول هذا لأن فيه دعوة إلى الصبر والشكر والتوبة والتجاوز والتسامح، فهذا الحديث سنده مقبول، ( أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ   )[الأنعام:82]، نحن نريد أن يكون لنا هذا الأمن، هل تريدون هذا الأمن بحق؟  قال: ( من أعطي فشكر )، أعطاه الله فشكر نعمته، أعطاه فلان فشكر له، هذه  خلقه، ( ومنع فصبر ) ، ما شكى وبكى، ( وأذنب فاستغفر)، على الفور استغفر، (  وظلم فغفر ) لمن ظلمه، من حقق هذه فله الأمن، يفوز بالأمن، ما الأمن هذا؟  النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، هل هناك أمن أكثر من هذا؟ ( أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  )[الأنعام:82].  
تفسير الظلم المطلوب نفيه عن الإيمان لتحصيل الأمن
   وفي الصحيح أنه (  لما نزلت هذه الآية شق ذلك على أصحابه وتألموا،  وقالوا: أينا لا يظلم  نفسه؟ فلما بلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال لهم: ليس الأمر كما  ظننتم أو فهمتم، ألم تسمعوا قول لقمان الحكيم  لابنه: ( يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  )[لقمان:13] )، فالأصحاب قالوا: أينا لم يظلم نفسه؛ لأن الآية الكريمة تقول: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ   )[الأنعام:82]،  أي: ولم يخلطوا إيمانهم بظلم، وما منا أحد إلا وقد ظلم  نفسه، ظلم أخاه،  ظلم حيواناً من الحيوانات، الظلم يقع، ولا ينجو منه إلا  المعصومون، إذاً:  فلا أمن ولا نجاة، فخافوا وشق عليهم الأمر واستصعبوه،  فأرشدهم الحبيب صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلى كلمة لقمان الواردة في سورته: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ  )[لقمان:13]، لماذا يا أبتاه، ( إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ  )[لقمان:13].وقد   بينا للمؤمنين والمؤمنات وجه الظلم، فأي ظلم أعظم من أن تظلم ربك فتأخذ   حقه وتعطيه لغيره؟ الظلم أن تأخذ مال فلان أم لا؟ والله خلقك لتعبده، ووهبك   قوتك وإرادتك وسمعك وبصرك وعقلك، وإذا بك تعبد صنماً أو تعبد إنساناً، أو   تعبد ملكاً وتترك ربك الذي خلقك! أي ظلم أعظم من هذا؟ والله لا ظلم أعظم  من  الشرك، الظلم أن تأخذ من فلان حقه وتعطيه لفلان، هذا ظلم، فكيف بالذي  يأخذ  حقوق الله كلها -كالعبادات- ويعطيها لغيره، فهو أفظع ظلم وأقبحه.
وهكذا يقول تعالى في الذين لهم الأمن بالحقيقة: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  )[الأنعام:82] إيماناً حقيقياً صدقوا فيه وعرفوه، ( وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ  )[الأنعام:82] لم يخلطوا إيمانهم بظلم ما من أنواع الظلم، والتنكير هنا للتعميم، ( أُوْلَئِكَ  )[الأنعام:82]، الأعلون أو السامون، ( لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ  )[الأنعام:82]، لا يخافون ولا يحزنون، فهم أولياء الله، آمنوا ثم ماذا؟ ( آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  )[الأنعام:82]، ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ )[البقرة:38].   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه نرفع درجات من نشاء...)
وأخيراً: قال تعالى: ( وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا  )[الأنعام:83] هذه الحجة العظيمة التي سمعتموها ( آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ )[الأنعام:83] أعطيناها إبراهيم، ( عَلَى قَوْمِهِ  )[الأنعام:83]، ثم قال تعالى: ( نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ  )[يوسف:76]، وفي سورة يوسف: ( نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:83].وهكذا   ما من عبد يتفرغ لدعوة الله، ويكون فيها على علم، ويدعو بالموعظة والحكمة   والموعظة الحسنة، ويجادل بالتي هي أحسن إلا أعطاه الله الحجة والبرهان، ( وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ  )[الأنعام:83]، ما من عبد صالح يدعو إلى الله على بصيرة إلا ويعلمه ويؤتيه من الحجج ما يغلب خصمه إلى يوم القيامة. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
هذه الآيات نسمعكم شرحها في الكتاب زيادة في تحصيل المعاني التي نريدها.يقول   المؤلف: [لما أقام إبراهيم الدليل على بطلان عبادة غير الله تعالى، وتبرأ   من الشرك والمشركين حاجه قومه في ذلك، فقال منكراً عليهم ذلك: ( أَتُحَاجُّونِي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ   )[الأنعام:80]؟  أي: كيف يصح منكم جدال لي في توحيد الله وعبادته وترك  عبادة ما سواه من  الآلهة المدعاة، وهي لم تخلق شيئاً، ولم تنفع ولم تضر،  ومع هذا فقد هداني  -أي: ربي- إلى معرفته وتوحيده، وأصبحت على بينة منه  سبحانه وتعالى، هذا ما  دل عليه قوله تعالى: ( وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ  أَتُحَاجُّونِي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ )[الأنعام:80].
ولا  شك أنهم لما تبرأ من آلهتهم خوفوه بها، وذكروا له أنها قد تصيبه بمكروه،  فرد ذلك عليهم قائلاً: ( وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ )[الأنعام:80]  من آلهة أن تصيبني بأذى من الأذى، ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا  )[الأنعام:80]، فإنه يكون قطعاً؛ فقد ( وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا  )[الأنعام:80]، ثم وبخهم قائلاً: ( أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ )[الأنعام:80]،  فتذكروا أن ما أنتم عليه هو الباطل، وأن ما أدعوكم إليه هو الحق، ثم رد  القول عليهم قائلاً: ( وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ )[الأنعام:81]   وهي أصنام جامدة لا تنفع ولا تضر، لعجزها وحقارتها وضعفها، ولا تخافون   أنتم الرب الحق الله الذي لا اله إلا هو، المحيي المميت الفعال لما يريد،   وقد أشركتم به أصناماً ما أنزل عليكم في عبادتها حجة ولا برهاناً تحتجون به   على عبادتها معه سبحانه وتعالى. 
ثم  قال لهم استخلاصاً للحجة وانتزاعاً لها منهم: ( فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ  أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ )[الأنعام:81]من  الخوف: أنا الموحد للرب، أم أنتم  المشركون به؟ والجواب معروف، وهو: من  يعبد رباً واحداً أحق بالأمن ممن  يعبد آلهة شتى وجمادات لا تسمع ولا تبصر. 
وحكم  الله تعالى بينهم وفصل فقال: ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا  إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ )[الأنعام:82]، أي: ولم يخلطوا إيمانهم بشرك، (  أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ )[الأنعام:82]]، إبراهيم  طرح السؤال والله أجاب، [أي: الأمن في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، ( وَهُمْ  مُهْتَدُونَ )[الأنعام:82]، أي: في حياتهم إلى طريق سعادتهم وكمالهم، وهو  الإسلام الصحيح.
ثم  قال تعالى: ( وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى  قَوْمِهِ )[الأنعام:83]، إشارة إلى ما سبق من محاجة إبراهيم قومه، ودحض  باطلهم، وإقامة الحجة عليهم. 
وقوله  تعالى: ( نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ )[الأنعام:83]، تقرير لما فضَّل  به إبراهيم على غيره من الإيمان واليقين والعلم المبين. 
ثم  علل تعالى لذلك بقوله: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ )[الأنعام:83]،  حكيم في تدبيره، عليم بخلقه، يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء وهو العليم الحكيم].  
هداية الآيات
إلى هنا انتهى تفسير الآيات، وإليكم بيان هداياتها:[أولاً:   مشروعية جدال المبطلين والمشركين لإقامة الحجة عليهم لعلهم يهتدون]، من  أين  أخذنا جواز الجدال والخصومة مع المشركين والمبطلين؟ من هذه الآية.
[ثانياً:   بيان ضلال عقول أهل الشرك في كل زمان ومكان]، والذين يعبدون الأصنام   والأحجار أقرب من هذا الذي يأتي إلى قبر ميت ويناديه: يا فلان.. يا فلان..   يا فلان! أنا مصاب بكذا، وفي كذا، وادع الله لي بكذا وكذا، أهذا له عقل  حين  يدعو ميتاً؟ هل الميت يسمعه؟ وإن فرضنا أنه سمع هل يمد يده لينقذه؟  فلم  -إذاً- تدعو من لا يستجيب لك، أين عقلك؟ 
لو  مررت برجل واقف أمام  خربة من الديار وهو يصيح ويطلب ماذا تقول له؟ تقول:  ما في البيت أحد، ما في  هذه الخرابة ساكن، عليك بالبيت الفلاني انظر إلى  الضوء فيه. فالذين يدعون  غير الله كلهم على حد سواء، دعوا الأنبياء، أو  الرسل، أو الملائكة، أو  الجمادات والحيوانات.
[ثالثاً: التعجب من حال مذنب لا يخاف عاقبة ذنوبه]، قال تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام: ( وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:81]،  أقول: التعجب من حال مذنب لا يخاف عاقبة ذنوبه، وهذا  موجود، فكل المذنبين  الذين يواصلون الذنوب ما خافوا، لو خافوا عاقبة الذنب  لتابوا في يومهم أو  ليلتهم.
[رابعاً:  أحق العباد بالأمن من الخوف من آمن بالله ولم يشرك  به شيئاً]، أحق الناس  بالأمن من آمن بالله ولم يشرك به شيئاً، وإذا آمن عبد  وأطاع واستقام واتقى  فقد استحق الأمن.
[خامساً: تقرير معنى ( اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ )[البقرة:257]].
هذه سنة الله في الناس، الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من ظلمات الجهل أو الشك أو الارتياب إلى نور الحق والمعرفة.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (24)  
الحلقة (386)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (17)

          بعد كل ما تعرض له إبراهيم عليه السلام من قومه من التكذيب  والإيذاء،  وعدم ثنيه عن معتقده وتوحيده لربه رفع الله عز وجل شأنه،  واصطفاه بالخلة  والكرامة، ووهبه إسحاق عليه السلام، ومن بعد إسحاق يعقوب،  وجعل من ذريته  داود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون، وغيرهم من  الأنبياء، وكان منهم  الملوك، ومنهم الربانيون الشهداء الصالحون، فكان صلى  الله عليه وسلم بحق  أبا الأنبياء.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب كلاً هدينا...)
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.   وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،   أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،   ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس كتاب ربنا عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نظفر  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه  ألفاً وسلم، قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي  زفت بسبعين ألف ملك لهم زجل وتسبيح، والآن مع  هذه الآيات التي نستمع إلى  تلاوتها مجودة مرتلة، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان  المراد منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: (   وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلًّا هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا   هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ   وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي   الْمُحْسِنِينَ   *  وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   *  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلًّا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   *  وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:84-87].    
ذكر خبر إبراهيم وزوجه سارة مع ملك مصر
 معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  )[الأنعام:84]، وقد تقدم السياق في إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام في قوله تعالى: ( وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:83]، ثم قال تعالى: ( وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ   )[الأنعام:84]  أعطيناه إسحاق بن إبراهيم، وإسحاق -كما سبق أن علمنا- ولد  لإبراهيم بعد  تجاوز المائة في شيخوخته، وامرأته سارة عاقر، فوهبه إسحاق  آية من آيات الله  وكرامة من كراماته لأوليائه، وذلكم أن إبراهيم عليه  السلام لما هاجر تحت  الضغط والتهديد والتعذيب، ووصل إلى الديار المصرية،  شاء الله أن يعطي ملك  مصر هاجر جارية لسارة امرأة إبراهيم، وكيف أعطاها؟  لما دخل إبراهيم مع سارة  امرأته وهما غريبان لا يعرفهما أحد، وكانت سارة  حسناء وجميلة، فشاهدها بعض  خدم السلطان وأعوانه، فأخبروه أن هناك امرأة  حسناء ولا تصلح إلا لك، هؤلاء  يسميهم العرب القوادين، وأهل المدينة  يسمونهم الجرارين، فالجرار لأنه يجر  والقواد لأنه يقوده، فالقواد ألطف. فقال  الملك: علي بها. فلما جاءوا  ليأخذوها من زوجها إبراهيم قال لها: أي  فلانة! إذا سألوك عني فلا تقولي: هو  زوجي، قولي: أخي؛ فإنه لا يوجد على  الأرض مؤمن ولا مؤمنة إلا أنا وأنت؛  فلهذا قولي: أخي. لأنها لو قالت: زوجي  لقال: اقتلوه. أما أخوها فلا يضر.
وجيء   بها وحُسِّنت حالها باللباس الحسن والطيب الذكي، وقدمت للسلطان، وجلس  معها  يتحدث إليها ويطلبها، لكنه كان كلما أراد أن يضع يده على كتفها أو  على  يدها يصاب بالشلل الفوري، والله الذي لا إله غيره! فيكف يده، ويقول:  ادعي  لي، فتدعو له، ثم يتحدث إليها ويطلبها، وحين يرغب في أن يضع يده  عليها يصاب  بالشلل، وهكذا ثلاث مرات! ثم صاح في رجاله: أخرجوا هذه، ما هي  بآدمية!  وأكرمها فأعطاها خادمة اسمها هاجر القبطية المصرية، وأعطاها بغلة.   
ذكر خبر هجرة إبراهيم بهاجر وإسماعيل  إلى مكة
  فأخذ إبراهيم سارة  والخادمة لامرأته وذهب إلى فلسطين، وشاء الله أن تحمل  هاجر حيث تسراها  بدون عقد، والتسري مشروع، فأنجبت إسماعيل، فاستشاطت سارة  غيظاً، وقالت: أنا  امرأة إبراهيم لا يولد لي، وهذه جارية خادمة يولد لها؟!  فما أطاقت أن  تشاهد الطفل ولا أمه، فأمر الخليل بأن يخرج بهاجر وابنها  إلى جبال فاران  بالوادي الأمين، ومن عجيب ما أخبرنا به أبو القاسم صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن  هاجر كانت تعفي بخمارها آثار رجليها وقدمي زوجها، حتى  لا تعرف سارة أين  ذهبا! وانتهى بها وطفلها إلى جبال مكة، وما كان بمكة  أحد، وتسمى جبالها  بجبال فاران، والقصة واردة في الكتاب والسنة واضحة،  نذكر منها ما به العظة.وتركها   مع طفلها ومعها دلاوة فيها ماء وجراب فيه بعض التمر، وقفل راجعاً، فلما   أدبر واتجه نحو الشام صاحت به هاجر تقول له: آلله أمرك بهذا؟ إلى من تتركنا   يا إبراهيم؟! آلله أمرك بهذا؟ ثلاث مرات، فقال: نعم، قالت: إذاً: فاذهب   فإنه لن يضيعنا! من يأخذ بهذا؟ من يفهمه؟! ما دام ربي قد أمرني ألا أكذب   ولا أسرق ولا أفجر ولا أطفف ولا فوالله لن يضيعني؟ فلم نسرق؟ لم نكذب؟ لم   نتعاطى الربا والقوت بيد ربي؟ عجب حال هذه المرأة! قالت: آلله أمرك بهذا؟   قال: نعم. قالت: إذاً: فاذهب فإنه لن يضيعنا! 
وتتجلى  الحقيقة، حيث  نفد الطعام ونفد الماء، وإذا بالطفل يتلوى من شدة العطش،  وهي تسعى ترنو  يميناً وشمالاً لعلها تسمع صوتاً أو ترى شخصاً، وإذا بها  ترى أقرب جبل  إليها وهو الصفا، فتأتيه فتعلو فوقه وتنظر يميناً وشمالاً  علها ترى أحداً،  فما رأت فهبطت، ولما وصلت إلى الوادي أسرعت، وخبت فيه  خبباً حتى تجاوزته  وارتفعت، وانتهت إلى المروة فارتفعت فوقها، وهكذا سبعة  أشواط، ثم سمعت  النداء، وإذا بجبريل واقف عند الطفل، فلما وصلت إليه ضرب  الأرض بكعب رجله  فصارت زمزم وذهب جبريل، فأخذت تحوضه وتغرف من الماء في  سقائها، قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يرحم الله أم إسماعيل لو  تركت زمزم -أو قال: لو لم تغرف من الماء- لكانت عيناً معيناً ) هذه هاجر. 
الامتحان بذبح إسماعيل والبشارة بإسحاق ومن بعده يعقوب
  وامتحن الله إبراهيم محنة أخرى، أوحى إليه أن يذبح إسماعيل، يذبح  ولده،  وما كان منه إلا أن جاء إلى مكة وأمر أمه بأن تهيئه للذبح، فغسلته  ونظفته  وأخذه إلى منى، والمدية في يده، وطرحه على الأرض وتله للجبين، وإذا  بجبريل  قد جاء بكبش أملح يقول له: دع هذا وخذ هذا، قال تعالى: ( وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ  )[الصافات:107].وقد امتثل أمر الله وما تردد وقال: كيف أذبح طفلي؟! أو ما حاجة ربي لهذا الولد؟ كما قال له إبليس في منى.
قال تعالى: ( فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ  )[هود:71]، هذه البشرى مقابل الامتحان والابتلاء، هذا إسحاق بشرى؛ لأن إبراهيم شيخ كبير وامرأته عاقر لا تلد، قال تعالى: ( وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ   )[الأنعام:84]  يعقوب هو إسرائيل وهو ابن إسحاق، الوالد والولد والحفيد،  إبراهيم الوالد،  والولد إسحاق، والحفيد يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل، هذه نعمة  الله أم لا؟ فكيف  يعبد غير الله؟! 
قال تعالى: ( وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلًّا هَدَيْنَا   )[الأنعام:84]،  كل واحد من هؤلاء -الجد والأب والابن- هديناه إلى طريقنا  حيث محابنا  يأتونها، ومكارهنا يتركونها ويتخلون عنها، هذا إفضال الله  وإنعامه، والحديث  عن يعقوب والد يوسف الصديق ابن الصديق، والنكبة التي  أصابته بأخذ طفله من  بين يديه يوسف حديث ذو شجون، حيث بكى حتى ابيضت عيناه  وعمي! أحداث جسام،  ولكن صبروا ففازوا، ونحن ما يصيبنا شيء مما أصابهم ولا  نصبر، ونجاهر  بالباطل والشر والعصيان والعياذ بالله تعالى. 
 معنى قوله تعالى: (ونوحاً هدينا من قبل)
  قال تعالى: ( وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ   )[الأنعام:84]  أيضاً قبل إبراهيم، إبراهيم من ذرية نوح، ونوح عليه السلام  أول رسول حارب  الشرك والمشركين والوثنية وأهلها، وعاش يدعو إلى الله عز  وجل ألف سنة إلا  خمسين عاماً، ولم يستجب له سوى نيف وثمانين نسمة بين رجل  وامرأة! وكانت  كارثة الطوفان، فأرسل الله تعالى عليهم السماء تسيل  بالمياه، والأرض تفور  بالمياه: ( فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانْتَصِرْ  )[القمر:10]، فأجابه الله تعالى، قال: ( فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَاءٍ مُنْهَمِرٍ   *  وَفَجَّرْنَا الأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاءُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ  )[القمر:11-12]، وركب السفينة ومن معه وجرت السفينة على الماء حتى هلك العالم بأسره.(وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ  )[الأنعام:84]، نوح هديناه، ( وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ  )[الأنعام:84]، يصح أن تقول: من ذرية إبراهيم، ويصح أن تقول: من ذرية نوح، ولكن كونه نوحاً أقرب إلى السياق، ( وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ  )[الأنعام:84] والكل من ذرية من إبراهيم أيضاً، وهل إبراهيم ليس من ذرية نوح؟ وهل إسحاق ليس من ذرية نوح؟ الكل من ذريته.   
الإنعام على إبراهيم عليه السلام بكون داود وسليمان من ذريته
(وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ   )[الأنعام:84]، وهذان ملكان غنيان كريمان من أكثر الخلق عبادة، وحسبكم ما  قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم في داود: ( أحب الصيام إلى الله صيام داود،  كان يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوماً ) ولا يعيقه ذلك أو يقعد به عن الجهاد! ( وكان  ينام نصف الليل ويقوم ثلثه وينام سدسه ) السدس الأخير.                           
ذكر خبر داود عليه السلام في قتله جالوت وتوليه الملك
وماذا  تعرفون عن داود؟ داود له بداية، لما فسق بنو إسرائيل وفجروا  -كما فسقنا  وفجرنا- ولبست نساؤهم الكعب الطويل سلط الله عليهم البابليين،  فاجتاحوا  ديارهم، وأسروا رجالهم واستعبدوهم ومزقوا البلاد، وفعلوا الأعاجيب  بهم.فجاء شيوخ بني إسرائيل بعد فترة من الزمان إلى أحد أنبيائهم -يقال له: حزقيل- فقالوا: عين لنا ملكاً علينا نقاتل تحت رايته. 
والآن   بعض الجماعات في بلاد العروبة والإسلام ما يعرفون هذا وما سمعوا به، ونحن   نقول آلاف المرات: يا أيتها الجماعات الغاضبة -في نظرها- لله، وتريد أن   تقيم الدولة الإسلامية! قتالكم بهذه الصورة وجهادكم باطل باطل، والعاقبة   السوأى عائدة عليكم، بايعوا إماماً تبايعه أمتكم، وحينئذ التفوا حوله   واعبدوا ربكم بما شرع لكم، حتى إذا اكتملتم وأصبحتم أهلاً للجهاد خاض بكم   معارك الجهاد.
أما الاغتيالات والعمل في الظلام ثم يقال: نحن نقاتل ونجاهد؛ فهذا منكر وباطل وعاقبته أسوأ ما تكون! 
بنو إسرائيل وهم جهال مضطهدون جاءوا إلى نبيهم وقالوا: اجعل لنا ملكاً نقاتل وراءه، لماذا ما قالوا: نقاتل نحن؟ أما فهمتم؟ ( قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  )[البقرة:246].
أزيد   فأقول: لو أن إخواننا الفلسطينيين- وهم أولى بهذا- اجتمعوا رجالاً ونساء   وأطفالاً والتفوا حول إمام وبايعوه وما اختلفوا عليه، ثم تدربوا على   العبادة والطاعة والاستقامة حتى كملوا في ظرف سنوات، ثم قاتلوا اليهود؛   فوالله ليخرجنهم من ديارهم.
أما  الاغتيالات والتحمسات والجماعات فكل  هذا باطل باطل باطل، ولن ينتج إلا  الدمار والخراب، ومع الأسف أنه يوجد  علماء يقولون لهم: هذا يجوز! فما  النتيجة؟ دلونا عليها! هذا هو عمى  البصائر. 
عجيبة  هذه القصة، حيث قالوا: اجعل لنا ملكاً نقاتل في سبيل  الله، لم لا تقاتلون  بدون ملك؟ الجواب: هذه ضرورة؛ لأن كلمتنا تختلف،  وسيوفنا تتضارب ولا بد  من وحدة.
  فعين لهم ملكاً فقالوا: هذا فقير ما  عنده كذا ولا كذا، ما هو بشريف،  اختاروا أن يكون من صفاته كذا وكذا، ثم  تمت الموافقة، وخرج بهم بأربعين  ألف مقاتل، ولما كانوا كأمثالنا مزعزعين  مضعضعين اختبرهم بأمر الله، قال:  غداً نمر بواد بنهر الأردن، ولم يأذن لكم  الله أن تشربوا منه، إلا من  اغترف غرفة بيده ليطفئ لهب العطش فقط، وما إن  وصلوا إلى الماء حتى أكبوا  عليه كالبهائم يشربون! وما صبروا؛ لأنهم ما  عندهم إرادات ولا علم ولا  بصيرة، ولم يبق منهم إلا ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر  رجلاً ما شربوا، إلا من  اغترف الغرفة المأذون فيها.
ورجع  أولئك الهابطون مهزومين، والتقى جيش طالوت قائد بني إسرائيل وملكهم بالعدو  المقابل جالوت  ، وبدأ القتال بالمبارزة كما هي الطريقة القديمة في  البشرية، تلتقي الصفوف  ثم يخرج واحد يقول: من يقاتل؟ فيخرج الثاني حتى  تشتعل حرارة الحرب ويندفع  بعضهم على بعض، هذه الآن انتهت؛ لأن القتال خداع  وفي الغيبة، فلما خرج جالوت  كالجبل نادى: من يبارز؟ من يقاتل؟ فما استطاع  أحد من بني إسرائيل أن يتقدم  أمام هذا الطاغية، فتقدم داود وهو شاب صغير  عليه السلام، وقال: بسم الله  ورماه بحجر واحد فانهد كما ينهد البناء وسقط،  من ثم عين خليفة لطالوت ، وبعد وفاته تولى الملك، وأوحي إليه ونبئ، وأصبح  رسول الله وملك المؤمنين، وأنجب ولداً ألا وهو سليمان.    ذكر بعض قصص داود وسليمان عليهما السلام
  ولهما قصص، منها: أن سليمان كان يلعب أمام المحكمة وهو فتى، ووالده  داخل  المحكمة، فجاءت امرأتان تشتكيان، فقالت إحداهما: هذه أخذت ولدي. فداود   عليه السلام ما وفق للحكم، فخرجتا من عنده إحداهما تبكي والأخرى تقول: هذا   ولدي، فقال سليمان: ائتوني بسكين أشقه بينكما، فقد حكمنا بأن نقتل الولد،   فقالت أمه: لا تفعل، هو ابنها! لا تذبحه يا نبي الله هو لها، فعرف أن هذه   أمه فأعطاه إياها، وأدب الأخرى.وكذلك قصة الغنم التي قال الله تعالى فيها: ( فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ  )[الأنبياء:79] قبل أن ينبأن أ
، (وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا  )[الأنبياء:79].
وسليمان   عليه السلام لما ملك وحكم كان في حياته أحداث كثيرة أيضاً، منها: أنه نذر   لله نذراً فقال: لأطوفن الليلة على مائة امرأة تلد كل واحدة منهن ولداً   يقاتل في سبيل الله.
وشاء  الله ألا تحمل واحدة منهن، إلا واحدة ولدت  نصف ولد فقط بعد تسعة أشهر،  فجيء فقيل له: هذا هو الولد، وهو ملقى على سرير  لا يتحرك، فعرف سليمان  وندم؛ لأنه ما قال: إن شاء الله، قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( لو  قال: إن شاء الله لجاهدوا في سبيل الله فرساناً أجمعون )،  لو قال: تلد كل  واحدة كذا إن شاء الله ما كان يقع هذا، فهذه خذوها، لا تقل  لشيء: سأفعل  كذا حتى تقول: إن شاء الله، وإلا فإنك تخيب وتندم.   
ذكر بعض خبر أيوب عليه السلام وبيان المنة الإلهية على إبراهيم بدخول يوسف وموسى وهارون في جملة ذريته
قال تعالى: ( وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ   )[الأنعام:84]  أيوب عليه السلام أيضاً كان ملكاً؛ لأن هؤلاء كانوا ملوكاً  وحكاماً  صالحين، وأيوب وقع أيضاً في واقعة، حيث قال تعالى عنه: ( وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ   *  فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ  )[الأنبياء:83-84]، لكن ما سبب هذا الضر؟لقد   وقع له كما وقع لغيره من الامتحانات، فامتحنه الله عز وجل فصبر، ثماني   عشرة سنة وهو على الأرض، وكان قد نذر نذراً إن شفاه الله ليضربن امرأته   مائة ضربة، فأفتاه الله عز وجل بأن يجمع مائة عود خفيف ويضربها بها ضربة   واحدة، الله أفتى أيوب كما يفتي العالم الناس: ( وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ  )[ص:44]. 
قال تعالى: ( وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ   )[الأنعام:84]  هؤلاء كلهم حكموا وسادوا وأحسنوا، كانت ميزتهم الحسن،  أحسنوا في عبادتهم  لربهم، وأحسنوا في قضائهم وحكمهم، وأحسنوا إلى الناس  أجمعين فلم يسيئوا إلى  أحد، فلهذا قال تعالى: كما جزيناهم نجزي المحسنين.   
ذكر بعض خبر زكريا ويحيى عليهما السلام
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  )[الأنعام:85]، وهؤلاء ما كان فيهم ملك ولا حاكم، ولكن كانوا ربانيين شهداء صالحين، فقال تعالى فيهم: ( كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ   )[الأنعام:85]،  وزكريا أبو يحيى ويحيى ولده، وحادثتهما في القرآن أن  زكريا عليه السلام  كان قد بلغ الكبر وكانت امرأته عاقراً، وتاقا للولد  واشتاقا له، وشاهد حنة والدة مريم كيف ولدت مريم، فلما رآها ولدت مريم ونمت  وكبرت، وولدت مريم عيسى، لما شاهد هذه المعجزة قال: ( رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ   *  فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى  )[آل عمران:38-39] مع كبر سنه وعقم امرأته، وبشره الله بيحيى عليه السلام، وزكريا ويحيى قتلهما بنو إسرائيل، فهما شهيدان.وعيسى بن مريم كذلك عزموا على قتله، وكان عابداً لله صالحاً، عزموا على قتله ولكن الله أنقذه ورفعه إليه.
(وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلًّا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:86]،كل هؤلاء ما كان فيهم ملك ولا سلطان ولا كانت لهم دولة، بخلاف الطائفة الأولى؛ ولهذا قال: ( وَكُلًّا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:86] كل واحد منهم أفضل الناس في زمانهم ذلك.
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن آبائهم وذرياتهم وإخوانهم واجتبيناهم وهديناهم إلى صراط مستقيم) 
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ  )[الأنعام:87] أي: وأوجدنا من آبائهم وذرياتهم أناساً صالحين ربانيين علماء أنبياء من الآباء والذرية، ( وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ  )[الأنعام:87] اصطفيناهم واخترناهم، ( وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  )[الأنعام:87] ألا وهو دين الله الذي هو الإسلام.هنا   -معاشر المستمعين- ثمانية عشر نبياً ورسولاً في هذه الآيات، هم: إبراهيم،   إسحاق، يعقوب، نوح، داود، سليمان، أيوب، يوسف، موسى، هارون، زكريا، يحيى،   عيسى، إلياس، إسماعيل، اليسع، يونس، لوط، ثمانية عشر، وأهل العلم يقولون:   خمسة وعشرون نبياً تجب معرفتهم على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة. فالرسل ثلاثمائة  وأربعة  عشر، ما نستطيع أن نحفظهم، والأنبياء مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً،  لكن هؤلاء  الذين ذكروا في القرآن يجب على المؤمن والمؤمنة أن يعرفاهم،  ثمانية عشر في  هذه الآية، وسبعة هم: هود وصالح شعيب وإدريس وذو الكفل وآدم  ومحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
وقد ذكروهم في ثلاثة أبيات من الشعر: 
حتم على كل ذي التكليف معرفة    في تلـــــــك حجتنــــا منهـــم ثمانيــــــــــ  ة 
إدريس هــود شعيــب صـالح وكــــذا     أنبياء على التفصيـــل قـــــــد علمــوا  
من بعد عشر ويبقى سبعة وهـمو    ذو الكفل آدم بالمختار قد ختموا
معاشر   المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا إفضال الله، هذا إنعام   الله ينعم على من يشاء، ويتفضل على من يشاء، ولكن الذين يشاء التفضل عليهم   والإنعام هم الذين يقرعون بابه، ويطرحون بين يديه، ويبكون ويسألون   ويتضرعون، أما المستنكفون المستكبرون المستغنون عن الله فهيهات هيهات أن   ينعم الله عليهم أو يكرمهم.  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  والآن مع هداية هذه الآيات:
[ أولاً: سعة فضل الله ]، دلت الآيات على سعة فضل الله، بدليل ما يعطي وما يهب لمن يشاء من عباده.
[   ثانياَ: خير ما يعطى المرء في هذه الحياة ] الدنيا، هل الولد؟ امرأة؟   وظيفة؟ مال؟ قال: [خير ما يعطى المرء في هذه الحياة الهداية إلى صراط   مستقيم ]، ولا تقل: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الدنيا متاع وخير  متاعها المرأة الصالحة )،  ذاك للمؤمنين، فخير ما يعطاه الآدمي أو الجني هو  أن يهديه الله تعالى إلى  صراط مستقيم، ألا وهو الإسلام، فيسلم قلبه ووجهه  لله ويعبد الله تعالى بما  شرع من أنواع العبادات؛ حتى يتوفاه الله مؤمناً  صالحاً، ويدخله في  الصالحين.
[ثالثاً: فضيلة كل من الإحسان والصلاح ]، حيث وصف تعالى جماعة من الأنبياء بالصالحين وأخرى بالمحسنين.
إذاً: يدل هذا على أفضلية كل من الإحسان والصلاح.
الإحسان   ما هو؟ أولاً: أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، ومعنى هذا: أن عباداتك كلها  صالحة،  ما من عبادة يؤديها العبد وكأنه ينظر إلى ربه إلا أتمها وأحسنها  وأداها  على الوجه المطلوب، هذا الإحسان أولاً.
ثانياً:  أن يحسن إلى الخلق  فلا يسيء إلى أحد منهم، وهذا هو الكمال، يحسن إلى  الخلق فيبدأ بنفسه  وبأقاربه ثم البشرية كلها، إما أن يعطيهم الخير أو يكف  عنهم الأذى والشر.
والصلاح   ما هو؟ من هو الصالح؟ الصالح هو الذي يؤدي حقوق الله وافية، ما ينقص منها   شيئاً، ويؤدي حقوق العباد كذلك، هذا عبد صالح، هذا رجل صالح، ما بخس الله   حقه ولا بخس أي إنسان حقه الذي وجب له؛ ولهذا فهاتان الفرقتان في درجة   عالية.
  [ رابعاً: لا منافاة بين الملك والنبوة أو الإمارة والصلاح  ]، لا منافاة  بين الملك والنبوة، يكون نبياً ويكون ملكاً، كيف عرفنا هذا؟  أما كان داود  ملكاً؟ وسليمان أما كان ملكاَ؟ وهما نبيان ورسولان، فما هناك  منافاة أبداً  بين الملك والنبوة، ولا بين الإمارة والنبوة.
[خامساً:   فضيلة الزهد في الدنيا والرغبة في الآخرة ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من شأن   إسماعيل عليه السلام، فهل كان ملكاً؟ هل كان أميراً؟ كان يعيش في مكة، يصيد   ويأكل الذبيحة أم لا؟ كذلك اليسع ويونس ولوط كلهم كانوا فقراء، لكن كانوا   زهاداً في الدنيا مقبلين على الآخرة، والله تعالى ذكر الصالحين وذكر   المحسنين، وذكر هؤلاء وأثنى عليهم فقال: ( وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الجاثية:16] لزهدهم في الدنيا ورغبتهم في الآخرة.
والله تعالى أسأل أن يجعلنا وإياكم من الزاهدين في الدنيا الراغبين في الآخرة.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (25)  
الحلقة (387)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (18)



          ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم الكثير من الأنبياء والرسل،  ومنهم أولو  العزم صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، وقص على نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم قصصهم  وحالهم مع أقوامهم ودعوتهم لهم وصبرهم عليهم، ثم أمره تعالى  بالاقتداء بهم  وبهداهم، رغم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أفضلهم وأكملهم،  ولكنه في حاجة إلى  من يعضده ويشد من أزره وهو يعاني الآلام والكروب في مكة  وما حولها، فجاء  ذكرهم صلوات الله عليهم ليصبره ويثبته لإكمال طريق  الدعوة وتبليغ الدين.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء من عباده...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.   وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،   أرسله ربه بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد   رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ). 
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية التي زفت بسبعين  ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح،  وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث التي نسمعها مجودة  مرتلة من أحد التلامذة،  ثم نشرحها إن شاء الله ونبين مراد الله منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: ( ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *    أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا  قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا  بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ   *    أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ قُلْ لا   أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:88-90].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  )[الأنعام:88]، تقدم في السياق أن ذكر تعالى لنا ثمانية عشر نبياً ورسولاً، هو الذي اصطفاهم واجتباهم وأرسلهم هداة للعالمين.  
النبوة اصطفاء والهداية مطلب
إذاً: قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ   )[الأنعام:88]،  إذا كان الهدى هو النبوة والوحي والرسالة فهذا لا يطلب  ولا يسأل، وإنما  الله يختار من هو أهل لأن يحمل رسالته فيصطفيه وينبئه  ويرسله، وما عدا  النبوة والرسالة ممكن، فمن قرع باب الله تعالى سائلاً  ضارعاً فالله لا  يرده، أي: من طلب في صدق الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم وجد  في الطلب فلك أن  تحلف بالله أن الله لا يخذله، لا بد أن يهديه وأن يوفقه،  ويهيئ له الأسباب  حتى يبلغ مراده مما طلب من الله وهو هدايته؛ ليمشي طول  حياته على منهج  الحق، يحل ما أحل الله، ويحرم ما حرم الله، وينهض بما أوجب  الله من الأقوال  والأفعال، ويتجنب ويترك ما نهى الله عنه وحرمه من  الأقوال والأعمال.(ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ   )[الأنعام:88]،  فإن كان المراد النبوة والوحي فهذا لا يطلب، لو سألت الله  ألف سنة أن  ينبئك فلن تنبأ، وليس من حقك هذا، فالرسالة والوحي والاصطفاء  هذا لله عز  وجل، يختار من عباده من يختاره وهم في أصلاب آبائهم وأرحام  أمهاتهم، فسلم  بما أخبر الله تعالى به، وأنه يهدي من يشاء من عباده، أما  الهداية إلى  الصراط المستقيم ذاك الصراط الذي نطلبه في كل ركعة من ركعاتنا  فنقول: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ   *  صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ   )[الفاتحة:6-7]،  هذه الهداية مستجابة، اصدق فقط يا عبد الله وصحح نيتك،  وأقبل على ربك  واسأله هدايته فإنه يهديك، لا أن يوحي إليك، ولكن يوفقك لأن  تسأل أهل  العلم، لأن تتعرف على الطريق فتعرفه، يوفقك إلى أن تكثر من  الصالحات، فتزكو  نفسك وتطيب وتطهر، فهذا يُسألُه الله ويطلب من الله،  والله لا يحرم من  سأله وطلبه. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون)
وقوله تعالى: ( وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:88]  من هؤلاء؟ ثمانية عشر نبياً ورسولاً، نوح فإبراهيم وما  بينهما وما بعدهما،  هؤلاء كلهم لو أشركوا بالله في عبادة غيره لبطلت كل  أعمالهم وهلكوا وإن  كانوا معصومين، لكن هذا من باب: (إياك أعني واسمعي يا  جارة)، وهذا في عامة  هذه المواكب الثلاثة: الصالحين والمحسنين والمطيعين  البارين، ورسولنا صلى  الله عليه وسلم واجهه الله تعالى على انفراده بهذا،  إذ جاء من سورة الزمر  قوله تعالى: (   وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ   أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   )[الزمر:65]،  ما هو السر؟ ما هي العلة؟ ما هي الحكمة يا بصراء؟! الشرك  كفر، بل أفظع  أنواع الكفر؛ لأنك سويت بالله عز وجل مخلوقاً من المخلوقات،  فأعطيته قلبك  ووجهك، سويت مخلوقاً من هذه المخلوقات على اختلافها وجعلته  إلهاً مع الله  تركع له وتسجد، أو ترفع كفك وتتضرع وتسأل، أو تتقرب إليه  بأدنى قربة تتقرب  بها ناسياً ربك معرضاً عن مولاك، فهذا الذنب العظيم إذا  حدث يحول النفس  البشرية إلى عفن كامل ونتن كامل. وقد  علمنا- وزادكم الله علماً- أن  الحسنات تزكي النفس وتطهرها بمثابة الماء  والصابون للأبدان والأجسام، وأن  السيئات تخبث النفس وتعفنها كالأوساخ التي  تعفن الجسم والثوب، والله لكما  تسمعون، وهذه سنة الله، الطعام يشبع  الآكلين أم لا؟ السم يقتل الآكلين أم  لا؟ لا تتبدل سنن الله عز وجل،  فالذنوب ليست على مستوى واحد، أليس قد علمنا  أن الذنوب منها الكبائر ومنها  الصغائر؟ والكبائر سبع، فالذنب إذا عظم يلطخ  النفس ويحولها إلى نتن  وعفونة.
فمن  هنا كان الشرك -والعياذ بالله-  يقلب النفس إلى نفس شيطانية منتنة لا  يقبلها الله تعالى، والله طيب لا يقبل  إلا طيباً، لا تقل: أنا إذا قلت:  (يا سيدي فلان المدد)، (يا رسول الله  أغثني) فماذا فعلت؟ إنه في نظرك ما  فعلت شيئاً، لكن لو علمت أن دعاء غير  الله وسؤال غير الله من أعظم أنواع  الشرك لما قلت هذا! 
وشيء  آخر  للعقلاء والبصراء: فحين تقف تحت كوكب تسأله هل يجيبك؟ هل يسمع نداءك؟  هل  يفرج كربك؟ الجواب: لا. حين تضع تمثالاً لشخصية مضت كنبي من الأنبياء،   وتعكف حوله وتسأله هل يجيب ويعطيك؟ وحين تقف على قبر صالح من الصالحين   وتناديه أن: يا فلان! الغوث الغوث، إني في كرب، أنت كذا. هل يسمعك؟ وإذا   سمعه فأسألكم بالله: هل يجيبه فيقول: افعل وافعل؟! الجواب: لا، فكيف -إذاً-   يفعل هذا العفن؟ ( إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ  )[ فاطر: 14] ، إن فرضنا أنهم سمعوا فلن يستجيبوا.
خلاصة هذه الكلمة ونحن أمام كلام الله: أنه تعالى يقول لثمانية عشر رسولاً: ( وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:88]،  فهل هناك بعد هذا من يقول: لا بأس، ماذا يكون إذا أشركت  بالله؟! والشرك  ليس معناه أنك تقول: فلان هو الله، أو هو الإله، ليس هذا  شرطاً!  
زجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كل مظاهر الشرك
   والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع أيدينا على كل مظاهر الشرك لو كنا ندرس  سنته ونعرف منهجه وسيرته، ( نظر إلى أحد أصحابه وفي يده حلقة من حديد،  فسأله: ما هذه يا فلان؟! قال: من الواهنة يا رسول الله! )، أصاب بالوهن في  يدي فقيل لي: اتخذ هذه يزول الوهن طلباً للعلاج، فقال له: ( انزعها فإنها  لا تزيدك إلا وهناً، وإنك لو مت وأنت ترى أنها تنفعك لمت على غير الفطرة )،  فهل بعد هذا نعلق خيطاً أو حديدة؟! ويتحدث  مع أصحابه فيقول له أحدهم: ( ما شاء الله وشئت يا رسول الله! فقال:  أجعلتني لله نداً؟! قل: ما شاء الله وحده )،  فكيف بالذي يقول: هذه بقرة  سيدي فلان؟! هذا لسيدي فلان، قرابين يتقربون  بها إلى الموتى إضافة إلى  الدعاء والتضرع والسؤال والتلطف، وإن شككتم  فقولوا للعسكر حول الحجرة  النبوية: ابتعدوا اليوم وأعطوا الناس راحة، وتعال  اسمع، ستسمع دعاء ما سئل  الله به، ولا يبكون بين يدي الله ولا يتضرعون كما  يفعلون أمامه صلى الله  عليه وسلم!
فالله تعالى هو القائل: ( وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:88]، فكيف نسوغ لمؤمن أن يقول: يا سيدي فلان؟! أو يحلف: يا فلان؟! أو ينحني ويركع لفلان؟! 
(ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا  )[الأنعام:88] من باب الفرض فقط ( لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:88]، كل أعمالهم الصالحة من الجهاد والخير والبركات والعبادات كلها تفوت، تزول وتفنى.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ   )[الأنعام:89]،  أولئك السامون الأعلون أصحاب المقامات السامية، أولئك  الذين أعطيناهم  الكتاب: التوراة لموسى، الإنجيل لعيسى، الزبور لداود،  الصحف لإبراهيم، وصحف  موسى، وما إلى ذلك، والكتاب اسم جنس. (وَالْحُكْمَ   )[الأنعام:89]  الحكم ليس هنا بمعنى: الدولة والسلطان، أعطاهم الحكم  بمعنى: الحكمة،  الإصابة والسداد في الأمور كلها، فقه العبد وفهمه لأسرار  الشريعة، والحكمة:  ( وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا  )[البقرة:269].
(وَالنُّبُوَّةَ   )[الأنعام:89]  إذ ما منهم إلا نبي، وجمع الله لهم بين النبوة والرسالة،  كل الثمانية عشر  أنبياء ورسل، والنبوة أولاً والرسالة بعدها، كل رسول نبي،  وليس كل نبي  رسولاً؛ إذ قد يكون نبياً ولا يكون رسولاً، ما أرسله الله  إلى أمة من  الأمم، ولكن نبأه وأخبره وأوحى إليه وكلمه.      
معنى قوله تعالى: (فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء فقد وكلنا بها قوماً ليسوا بها بكافرين)
ثم قال تعالى: ( فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ  )[الأنعام:89]، والخطاب هنا لرسول الله نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا  )[الأنعام:89] أي: بهذه الدعوة، من هؤلاء الذين يشير إليهم؟ إنهم أهل مكة، قريش ومن إليها وما حولها.(فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:89] وعلى رأسهم المهاجرون والأنصار، ثم كل مؤمن صادق الإيمان إلى يوم القيامة.   
رؤيا الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا المتعلقة ببشارة مأخوذة من الآية الكريمة
   وهنا عندنا لطيفة رزقناها الله في هذا المساء، ومن غضب سامحناه،  فبالأمس  أحد الطلبة قال لآخر: أنا لا أجلس عند هذا، أكرهه، فقم! وأقول:  الحمد لله  أن وجد من يكرهني، أما أنا فوالله ما آذيت مؤمناً قط. فالحاصل  أني الآن كنت أطالع في تفسير المنار للشيخ محمد عبده وتلميذه الشيخ رشيد  رضا رحمة الله عليهما، ومن إخوانكم من يسبهما، فلا إله إلا الله! 
فكنت عند هذه الآية، وهي قوله تعالى: ( فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ   )[الأنعام:89]،  قال الشيخ: بعدما كتبت هذه الآية وشرحتها بزهاء شهر رأيت  في المنام أني في  مكان وإذا بموكب من الرجال في أنوار تتلألأ ووجوه مشرقة،  وقدموا أحدهم  فأثنوا عليه وقمنا فسلمنا عليه، وقالوا: هذا الذي يعيد إلى  الإسلام ما  فقده، إن كفر بها هؤلاء فهؤلاء يستردونها. قال: فأخذت أفكر من  هو الذي يقوم  الآن بدعوة الإسلام بعد ما هبطت؟! وكان هذا أيام العثمانيين،  ورأى في  المنام أنهم قالوا: إن الصحف الأوروبية كتبت أن شخصية إسلامية  شأنها كذا  وكذا. قال: فاستيقظت فبحثت عن هذا الذي يقوم بهذه. 
وما  حصل شيء معه، فلاح في خاطري -ولو كان الشيخ حياً لبلغته- أن هذا الذي أحيا  هذه الدعوة بعدما ماتت أو كادت تموت هو عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود   ! والله العظيم لقد أحياها، قبله ماتت الدعوة الإسلامية، عمَّ الشرك كل   ديار المسلمين، خيمت الخرافة والضلالات، أيس العالم من أن الإسلام يحكم،   أيس الكفار والمسلمون على حد سواء أن يوجد من يقطع اليد أو يرجم الزاني، أو   يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، وصفقت الدنيا كلها، فالعالم الإسلامي آيس   محكوم ببريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا، والعالم كله واضع رجليه على العالم   الإسلامي، وشاء الله عز وجل أن تتحقق تلك الرؤيا، ويظهر هذا الرجل وينشر   دعوة الله، ويتحقق التوحيد قبل كل شيء، ثم تطبق شريعة الله على مسمع من   العالم بأسره، والدنيا كلها ساخطة وغاضبة، هذا الذي عثرت عليه الآن. 
قال تعالى: ( فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ   )[الأنعام:89]  ألا وهم المهاجرون والأنصار، نهضوا بها أم لا؟ ثم كل مؤمن  ومؤمنة يوحد  الله ويدعو إلى توحيده إلى يوم القيامة، اللهم اجعلنا منهم.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده...)
(فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ   *  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:89-90]، الإشارة هنا إلى الثمانية عشر نبياً ورسولاً، (  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:90]  هداهم إلى ماذا؟ إلى  صراط مستقيم، إلى الطريق الموصل إلى رضوان ربهم  وجواره في الملكوت الأعلى،  بعد أن طابوا وطهروا في هذه الحياة.(أُوْلَئِ  كَ  الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ )[الأنعام:90]،  هذه  الهاء -يا طلبة العلم- جيء بها هنا للسكت فقط، وإلا فالفعل: اقتدى  يقتدي  اقتدِ يا فلان. وقرئت (اقتد) بحذف الهاء وصلاً.
(فَبِهُدَاهُمُ  اقْتَدِهِ )[الأنعام:90]يا  رسولنا! مع أنه أفضلهم وأكملهم، ولكنه في حاجة  إلى من يعضده ويشد من ساعده  وهو يعاني الآلام والكروب في مكة وما حولها،  فاقتد بهم في صبرهم وثباتهم  وجهادهم، وما ذاقوا من مرارة، أما قتل يحيى؟  أما قتل زكريا؟ أما سجن يوسف؟  اذكر هذا كله واثبت واقتد بهم.
  ولا نقول: الاقتداء بهم  في شرائعهم؛ لأن تلك الشرائع نسخها الله عز وجل،  وما كان لا ينسخ كالتوحيد،  فالتوحيد لا ينسخ بحال من الأحوال، هو هو من  عهد آدم، أما باقي الشرائع من  الحلال والحرام فالله يجدد للناس بحسب  حاجاتهم وظروفهم، لكن الآداب  والأخلاق كالصبر والثبات والتواضع وكذلك  العبادة هذاه كلها يقتدى بهم فيها.  
وأعطيكم  لطيفة أفضح بها نفسي، وأنتم انظروا إلى حالتي وسبوا أو  اشتموا، فذلك غير  مهم! لأن بعض الناس لا يعرفون الاقتداء، فقد كنت طفلاً  وعندي صديق أبوه  رجل كبير، فكنا إذا لعبنا في البستان وجاء الشيخ الكبير  يصلي نصلي معه،  فكان يصلي ركعتين بعد صلاة المغرب وهي السنة، فيقرأ في  الركعة الأولى  بالفاتحة وآية الكرسي، وفي الركعة الثانية بالفاتحة والصمد،  فوالله ما  تركت ذلك من صباي إلى ما قبل سنتين وأنا هكذا، ولما وجدت في  السنة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في الركعتين بعد المغرب  بالكافرون  والصمد تركت ذلك وعدت إلى السنة. 
فأنا  أقول: المؤمن يقتدي  بالصالحين، فإذا وجد بعد ذلك السنة فإنه يعدل عن ذلك،  ولكن لا يشتمه ويسبه  ويقول الجهل والجهالة، بل يتأدب ويتلطف ويقول: رحمهم  الله!
  أزيدكم  ثانية: كنا نصلي ثماني ركعات يوم الجمعة قبل صلاة الجمعة، وقبل  سنتين جاء  شيخ إما من القصيم أو من الرياض فصلى عشر ركعات؛ فقلت أنا:  لماذا لا أصلي  أنا عشراً؟! وإلى الآن ونحن نصلي عشر ركعات، ولو جاء من  تزمت ويقول: لماذا؟  أقول: ما هو من شأنه، فأنا أصلي عشر ركعات واقتديت  بهذا العبد الصالح، هل  اقتديت به في معصية الله أو في باطل؟ صلى عشر  ركعات، فأنا أولى بهذا،  فسأصلي عشراً.
فعلى كل عاقل ذي بصيرة أن يقتدي بالصالحين، يسلك مسالكهم في مخاطباتهم، في معاملاتهم، في عباداتهم، في صالح أعمالهم، بذلك يهتدي. 
(فَبِهُدَاهُمُ  اقْتَدِهِ )[الأنعام:90]،  يقتدي بالهدى لا بالبدعة أو الخرافة والضلالة  والشركيات، إذا رأيت من هو  على هدى من الله عز وجل فائتس به بهذه الآية  الكريمة، فرسول الله يقول له  ربه: اقتد بالسابقين! هكذا يقول تعالى: (  أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:90] إذاً: ( فَبِهُدَاهُمُ  اقْتَدِهِ )[الأنعام:90].     
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل لا أسألكم عليه أجراً إن هو إلا ذكرى للعالمين)
  ثم قال له: ( قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا   )[الأنعام:90]،  يا أيها الناس! إني أبلغكم دعوة الله، ولا أطلب منكم  مالاً لا ديناراً ولا  درهماً، هكذا يؤمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يبلغ؛ فلهذا يجب على  مبلغ دعوة الله ألا يأخذ من الناس ديناراً ولا  درهماً، فأيام كانوا يأخذون  ضلت الأمة كلها، ينصب المرء نفسه عالماً تقبل  يده ورجله ويرسل إليه  بالهدايا وكذا، بل أعظم من هذا أن يخلو حتى بالنساء!  إنه الجهل. (فَبِهُدَاهُمُ  )[الأنعام:90] لا بضلالهم ( اقْتَدِهِ   )[الأنعام:90]،  إن رأيت من هو ذو هدى فاقتد بهداه واسلك سبيله، أما أن  تقتدي بالظالمين  بالمفسدين بالمشركين بالضلال بالخرافيين فلا! لا تقتد حتى  تعرف الهدى، فإذا  عرفت الهدى فقل: فلان مهتد سأقتدي به، ولكن إذا كان  ضالاً فمن أين له  الهدى؟ فإن اقتديت به فقد رضيت بضلاله. 
(قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا   )[الأنعام:90]  بلغهم يا رسول الله، يشهد العرب والناس أجمعين أنه لا يطلب  على هذا البلاغ  أجراً، لا دجاجة مشوية ولا حفنة تمر، فضلاً عن دينار  ودرهم!
ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنْ هُوَ  )[الأنعام:90] أي: ما هو ( إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ   )[الأنعام:90]،  ما هذا القرآن الكريم الذي نقرؤه ونشرحه إلا ذكرى  للعالمين أجمعين، ما من  إنسان يفهم هذه اللغة أو تترجم له ويسمع كلام  الله، ويصغي ويحضر نفسه إلا  دخل النور في قلبه وتذكر، ( ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأنعام:90] أبيضهم وأسودهم، لكن مع الأسف ما قدمنا هذا للناس. 
فكرة الشيخ في رسالة الدعوة للكفار
أزيدكم  بشارة أخرى: هي رسالة عرفتموها، وهي دعوة خير إنسانية عامة،  أرسلناها إلى  ثمانية عشر مسئولاً ابتداء من خادم الحرمين إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز  ،  وكل أغنياء المملكة، وكل الجماعات التي تقوم بالدعوة، وطالبناهم أن   يترجموها إلى سبع لغات من البريطانية إلى الأردية، وأن يطبع منها ملايين،   وهي أصغر من حجم الكف، وتوضع تحت نظر الجاليات والمراكز الإسلامية في   العالم، ويؤمرون بتوزيعها، والله لو تم هذا وعشتم لبلغكم الأعداد الكثيرة   التي دخلت في الإسلام. والله تعالى يقول: ( إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ   )[الأنعام:90]  يتذكر بها كل إنسان، وهي رسالة قيمة خاطبنا فيها الكافر  بلطف وذوق وأدب  فلا يشعر بشيء يؤلمه أبداً، حتى يعرف كتاب الله ويقرأه،  فهذا كلام الله: ما  القرآن إلا ذكرى للعالمين، والله تعالى أسأل أن يحقق  هذا، وأن يبارك في  هؤلاء الذين يقومون بالترجمة.     قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  [ هداية الآيات:  أولاً: الشرك محبط للعمل كالردة والعياذ بالله  تعالى]، ما الردة؟ شخص قام  أربعين سنة، وحج أربعين عاماً، وجاهد أربعين  سنة، ثم قال كلمة الردة؛  فانمحى كل شيء من عمله وخرج من الإسلام، فكذلك  الشرك.
[ ثانياً: فضل الكتاب الكريم والسنة النبوية ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: ( أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  )[الأنعام:89].
[   ثالثاً: وجوب الاقتداء بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل العلم والصلاح من   هذه الأمة ]، يجب الاقتداء بالرسول وبالعلماء والصالحين في هذه الأمة.
[ رابعاً: حرمة أخذ الأجرة على تبليغ الدعوة الإسلامية.
خامساً: القرآن الكريم ذكرى لكل من يقرؤه أو يستمع إليه، وهو شهيد حاضر القلب ].
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (26)  
الحلقة (388)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (19)**
          الذين كفروا بالله عز وجل، وأنكروا  دينه، وكذبوا رسله، إنما حملهم  على  ذلك أنهم حرموا معرفة الله حق  معرفته، فلم يعرفوا صفاته الدالة على  جلاله  وكماله وعظمته، وهذا كان حال  كفار قريش، فأمر الله نبيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم  أن يسألهم عمن أنزل  التوراة على اليهود الذين يبدون بعضها  ويخفون البعض  الآخر حسب أهوائهم  وأطماعهم، ثم أمره أن يجيبهم -لأنهم لن  يجيبوا من تلقاء  أنفسهم- بأن الله  هو منزل التوراة وكل الكتب السابقة، كما  أنه هو منزل  القرآن الذي  ينكرونه، وقد جاء بالتصديق لما بين يديه من  الكتاب، وجاء  نذيراً لأهل مكة  ومن حولهم من الأعراب.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء...) 
 الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا    ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.    وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله،   أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد،   ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأحد-  من يوم السبت والليالي الثلاث  بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود،  إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
وها  نحن ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة   الميمونة، وها نحن مع هذه  الآيات الثلاث، فلنستمع إليها مجودة مرتلة من   أحد الأبناء، ثم نأخذ في  شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى منها. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَمَا قَدَرُوا  اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   عَلَى بَشَرٍ  مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ  بِهِ  مُوسَى  نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ  تُبْدُونَهَا   وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا  أَنْتُمْ وَلا   آبَاؤُكُمْ قُلِ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ  يَلْعَبُونَ   *     وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ    يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَالَّذِينَ    يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ    يُحَافِظُونَ  )[الأنعام:91-92]. 
معاشر الأبناء والإخوان! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ   )[الأنعام:91]  إي والله ما قدروا الله  حق قدره وهم يعبدون معه أصناماً  آلهة، ما قدروا  الله حق قدره إذ أنكروا  رسالته وكذبوا رسوله، ما قدروا  الله حق قدره إذ  حرموا من معرفة صفاته  الدالة على جلاله وكماله ورحمته  وعدله وإفضاله  وإحسانه، ما قدروا الله حق  قدره لا سيما إذ قالوا: ( مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ    )[الأنعام:91]،  أنكروا الوحي، وكذبوا الرسول، وكذبوا أن يكون القرآن كلام   الله ووحيه، فهل  الذي خلق البشر لا ينزل عليهم كتاباً يهديهم إلى سبيل   سعادتهم وكمالهم؟  ولا ينزل عليهم كتاباً ليعلمهم ما يكملون به ويسعدون؟   أيتركهم كالبهائم  يأكل بعضهم بعضاً؟! والله ما قدروا الله حق قدره وقد   قالوا هذا القول.
(وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ   قَالُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ )[الأنعام:91] أي:   الوحي، كذبوا بالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور وكل شيء، الكل أنكروه وقالوا: (   مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:91]، يقولون هذا   ليموهوا على العوام، ولا شك أنهم رؤساء الضلالة الذين كانوا يقودون أهل  مكة  ومن حولهم.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نوراً وهدى للناس ...)
 فعلم الله رسوله الحجاج وكيف يرد عليهم قولهم   الباطل فقال تعالى: ( قُلْ مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ   مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ   )[الأنعام:91]؟  وهم يعرفون هذا حق  المعرفة، حيث تجارتهم في الشام في طول  السير وهم متصلون  باليهود والنصارى  يعرفون أن الله أنزل التوراة على موسى،  وأنزل الإنجيل  على عيسى، لكن  للمكابرة والتغطية والمجاحدة يقولون: ( مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ    )[الأنعام:91]، فعلم الله رسوله أن يرد عليهم فيقول: ( مَنْ أَنزَلَ   الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ    )[الأنعام:91]  ألا وهو التوراة، والتوراة نور، على ذلك النور اهتدى خلق   وأمم كثيرة، هذا  الكتاب الذي هو نور وهدى طريق مستقيم إلى السعادة في   الدارين من أنزله؟ ثم قال: ( تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ  )[الأنعام:91]، وفي   قراءة سبعية: ( يجعلونه قراطيس يبدونها ويخفون كثيراً )، وهذه القراءة   رجحها ابن جرير وهي تتفق مع هذا التفسير، أو نقول: الكلام الآن مع بني إسرائيل، مع اليهود، ولا يبعد أنهم زاروا مكة واتصلوا برجالها، وقالوا لهم: ( مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ    )[الأنعام:91]، علموهم ذلك ليجاحدوا ويكابروا، قالوا: لا تقبلوا فكرة  نزول  القرآن على محمد، وإن قال لكم: أنزل الله التوراة فقولوا: ( مَا  أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:91]، اثبتوا على  هذا. لأن  اليهود يريدون منهم مواصلة الشرك والكفر والبقاء على ما هم عليه  كالبهائم،  فلا يبعد هذا.
(قُلْ مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ   مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ  )[الأنعام:91]   جمع قرطاس، وهو ورقة يكتب فيها الشيء الذي يريد أن يكتبه.
(قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا  )[الأنعام:91] تظهرون ما فيه صالحكم، وما يحقق لكم غرضكم وأهدافكم، ( وَتُخْفُونَ  )[الأنعام:91] الأخرى التي فيها ضد ما تريدون، ( وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا  )[الأنعام:91]، والقراءة التي رجحها ابن جرير هي: (يجلعونه قراطيس يبدونها ويخفون كثيراً) وهم اليهود، يجعلونها قراطيس يبدونها ويخفون كثيراً؛ فالمشركون قالوا: ( مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ    )[الأنعام:91]، هذه الفكرة من أعطاهم إياها؟ اليهود، فقال تعالى: قل لهم:  (  مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى   لِلنَّاسِ   )[الأنعام:91]،  هذا الكتاب اليهود يجعلونه قراطيس يبدونها  ويخفون كثيراً،  ما فيه مصلحة  لدعوتهم الباطلة ومواقفهم المخزية ضد دعوة  الحق يظهرونه،  والآخر يخفونه! 
وقوله تعالى: ( وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا  أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ   )[الأنعام:91]  هذا يعود إلى العرب، بما أنزل  الله عليهم من هذا القرآن  العظيم، فهذه  السورة -سورة الأنعام- سبقها سور  نزلت، والرسول يتلوها عليهم  ويبين لهم ما  فيها من الهدى والخير.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (قل الله ثم ذرهم في خوضهم يلعبون)
 ثم قال تعالى له: ( قُلِ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:91] هذا جواب السؤال: (    مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى    لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا    وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ قُلِ    )[الأنعام:91] لهم: ( اللَّهَ  )[الأنعام:91] الذي أنزل الكتاب! جواب   للسؤال الأول، قالوا: ما أنزل الله من شيء، فقل: أنزل الله تعالى   التوراة.(قُلِ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:91] أي: هو الذي أنزل الكتاب، ( ثُمَّ   ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ   )[الأنعام:91]،  بين لهم الحقيقة  التي أنكروها، قل: الله الذي أنزل  الكتاب، واتركهم في  خوضهم وباطلهم  يلعبون كالصبيان، طول الليل والنهار وهم  يهرفون ويتكلمون بلا  طائل ولا  نتيجة أبداً، وهذا شأن الضلال الخارجين عن  هدى الله عز وجل.
وفي هذا تعليم الله لرسوله وكيف يحتج على المشركين، وكيف يرد على باطلهم، وكيف يبين لهم الطريق، ولكن بأمر الله عز وجل وتدبيره.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك مصدق الذي بين يديه ولتنذر أم القرى وما حولها...)
  ثم قال لهم: (وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ )[الأنعام: 92]، إنه القرآن العظيم (مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ    )[الأنعام:  92]، فالكتب السالفة -التوراة، الإنجيل، الزبور، صحف إبراهيم   وموسى-  القرآن مصدق لها، ما أنكر كتاباً منها ولا كذبه، ولا كذب ما جاء  في  كتاب من  تلك الكتب، (مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنذِرَ   أُمَّ الْقُرَى  )[الأنعام:  92] يا رسولنا بهذا الكتاب، والمراد من أم  القرى مكة، والقرى:  الحواضر  والمدن، لا على اصطلاح الجغرافيين المعاصرين،  فالقرى: المدن التي  يتجمع  فيها الناس ويسكنونها بكثرة، فأم القرى وأم  العواصم والحواضر  مكة.(وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا   )[الأنعام: 92]  من  بلاد العرب ومن حولهم من العجم، كلمة (من حولها)  وراءها دائماً وأبداً. ‏      
معنى قوله تعالى: (والذين يؤمنون بالآخرة يؤمنون به وهم على صلاتهم يحافظون )
  (وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام: 92]  أي: بالقرآن، ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ    )[الأنعام:  92]  بالمعاد والحياة الثانية، وما يجري فيها وما يتم من  جزاء  عادل، فأهل  الإيمان والصلاح في دار السلام، وأهل الشرك والكفر  والمعاصي  في دار البوار،  هذا الذي يتم في الدار الآخرة، ( وَالَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ   )[الأنعام:92].لتنذر أم القرى ومن حولها، وتنذر الذين  يؤمنون بالآخرة، (  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام: 92]  أي: بالقرآن (  وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ  )[الأنعام:92].
وهنا   إشارة إلى أنه عند نزول هذه السورة ما كان  هناك شرائع وأحكام إلا الصلاة؛   إذ هي أول فريضة فرضت وأول عبادة تعبد  الله بها المؤمنين في مكة، وما  فرضت  إلا في السنة العاشرة من الوحي، فصلى  الرسول والمؤمنون بمكة ثلاث  سنوات، ثم  لما انتقل المدينة وهاجر أخذت  الشرائع والأحكام تنزل حكماً بعد  آخر.
فقوله تعالى: ( وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ   مُبَارَكٌ  )[الأنعام: 92] يشير إلى القرآن العظيم، و(مبارك) أي: الخير فيه   إلى يوم القيامة، ( مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  )[الأنعام: 92] من الكتب السابقة، ما أنكر القرآن الكتب السابقة بل قرر وجودها ودعا إلى الإيمان بها، بل وفرضه على المؤمنين، ( وَلِتُنذِرَ  )[الأنعام: 92] يا رسول الله ( أُمَّ الْقُرَى  )[الأنعام: 92] يعني: أهلها، ( وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا    )[الأنعام: 92] من المدن والقرى، ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ   يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام: 92]، وهنا بيان سبب الكفر والشرك والمعاصي،   وهو التكذيب بالبعث والجزاء، هو عدم الإيمان بالدار الآخرة.
أما   من آمن بأن هناك حياة أخرى يتم فيها الجزاء  على الكسب في هذه الدنيا؛  فهذا  مستعد لأن يؤمن بكل ما أمر الله بالإيمان  به، ومستعد لأن يطيع الله  ورسوله  فيما يستطيع ويقدر عليه، بخلاف المكذب  بالبعث والدار الآخرة. 
(وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ   بِهِ  )[الأنعام: 92] أي: بهذا القرآن الكريم، وبمن نزل عليه وأنزل عليه، (   وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ   )[الأنعام:92]  تلك الصلاة التي  فرضها الله عليهم يحافظون عليها فيؤدونها  في أوقاتها  وبشروطها وأركانها  التي لا بد منها، لتزكي أنفسهم وتطهرها.   
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
  اسمعوا الآيات مرة ثانية:يقول تعالى: (  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ   )[الأنعام:91] من هؤلاء؟ إنهم  المشركون الكافرون، من جملة ذلك: ( إِذْ  قَالُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ )[الأنعام:91]،  أنكروا أن يكون الله أنزل القرآن  أو التوراة أو الإنجيل أو الزبور أو غيرها  من الكتب الإلهية.
وقد   قلت لكم: إنهم يعلمون هذا ويعرفونه، ولكن  للعناد والمكابرة ليستمروا على   تكذيبهم وكفرهم قالوا: ما أنزل الله على  بشر من شيء. فعلم الله رسوله أن   يرد فقال: قل لهم: (  مَنْ أَنزَلَ  الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى  نُورًا وَهُدًى  لِلنَّاسِ  تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا  وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا  )[الأنعام:91]، من هؤلاء؟ إنهم اليهود أيضاً.
(وَعُلِّمْتُمْ  مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا  آبَاؤُكُمْ )[الأنعام:91]،  علمتم الذي  جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم عشر سنوات في مكة وبينه،  وما حصل  لآبائهم وأجدادهم، تعلموا ما لم  يتعلم آباؤهم وأجدادهم.
ثم  علم الله تعالى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  الجواب على قولهم: ( مَنْ  أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ )؟ فقال: قل لهم: الله هو  الذي أنزل. ( قُلْ مَنْ  أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى  )[الأنعام:91] الجواب: (  قُلِ اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:91] الله الذي أنزله.
(ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ )[الأنعام:91] اتركهم في باطلهم؛ لأنهم أعرضوا وأبوا أن يستجيبوا، يكفيك ذلك.
(وَهَذَا  كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ  )[الأنعام:92] إشارة إلى هذا القرآن  العظيم، مبارك لا يفارقه الخير أبداً  في كل الزمان والظروف، ( مُصَدِّقُ  الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ )[الأنعام:92]  من الكتب الإلهية، ( وَلِتُنذِرَ  أُمَّ الْقُرَى )[الأنعام:92] يا رسولنا  ( وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا )[الأنعام:92]  من البلاد، ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ  )[الأنعام:92] الذين يؤمنون بالآخرة يؤمنون  بالقرآن الكريم، ( وَهُمْ عَلَى  صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ )[الأنعام:92]  يؤدونها في أوقاتها بشروطها  ومتطلباتها لتزكي أنفسهم وتطهرها.   
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير 
معنى الآيات
الآن نستمع إلى تفسير هذه الآيات بالتفصيل من  الكتاب:قال  المؤلف  غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: [ ما زال السياق مع  العادلين  بربهم ] الذين  عدلوا به الآلهة والأصنام والأحجار، قال: [ ما  زال السياق  مع العادلين  بربهم أصنامهم وأوثانهم؛ فقد أنكر تعالى عليهم  إنكارهم للوحي  الإلهي  وتكذيبهم بالقرآن الكريم إذ قالوا: ( مَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ   )[الأنعام:91]، ومن هنا قال تعالى: (  وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  قَدْرِهِ )[الأنعام:91] أي: ما عظموه كما  ينبغي تعظيمه لما قالوا: ( مَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:91]، ولقن رسوله الحجة  فقال له قل لهم: ( مَنْ أَنزَلَ  الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى  نُورًا )[الأنعام:91]  يستضاء به في  معرفة الطريق إلى الله تعالى وهدى  يهتدى به إلى ذلك ] أي:  إلى ذلك  الطريق، [ وهو التوراة التي جعلها اليهود  قراطيس يبدون بعضها  ويخفون  بعضها حسب أهوائهم وأطماعهم.
وقوله:  ( وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا  أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ  )[الأنعام:91]  أي: وعلمكم الله بهذا القرآن من  الحقائق العلمية كتوحيد  الله تعالى  وأسمائه وصفاته، والدار الآخرة وما  فيها من نعيم مقيم وعذاب  أليم ]، فهذا  ما كانوا يعرفونه قبل القرآن  أبداً.
[  ثم أمر الرسول أن يجيب عن السؤال الذي وجهه إليهم  تبكيتاً: ( قُلِ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:91] أي: الذي أنزل التوراة على موسى  هو الله جل جلاله وعظم  سلطانه. ( ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ )[الأنعام:91] أي: اتركهم  ( فِي خَوْضِهِمْ  )[الأنعام:91] أي: في الباطل ( يَلْعَبُونَ  )[الأنعام:91]،  حيث لا يحصلون  من ذلك الخوض في الباطل على أي فائدة تعود  عليهم، فهم  كاللاعبين من  الأطفال. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى. 
أما  الآية الثانية فقد تضمنت: أولاً: الرد على قول  من قال: ( مَا أَنزَلَ  اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ )[الأنعام:91]،   أي: كيف يقال: ما أنزل  الله على بشر من شيء وهذا القرآن بين أيديهم يتلى   عليهم أنزله الله  مباركاً لا ينتهي خيره ولا يقل نفعه، مصدقاً لما سبقه من   الكتب كالتوراة  والإنجيل، أنزلناه ليؤمنوا به، ( وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ  الْقُرَى )[الأنعام:92]  أي: أهلها ( وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا )[الأنعام:92] من  المدن والقرى القريبة  والبعيدة، لينذرهم عاقبة الكفر والضلال فإنها  الخسران التام والهلاك  الكامل.
وثانياً:   الإخبار بأن الذين يؤمنون بالآخرة -أي:  بالحياة في الدار الآخرة- يؤمنون   بهذا القرآن، وهم على صلاتهم يحافظون،  وذلك مصداق إيمانهم وثمرته التي   يجنيها المؤمنون الصادقون ].  
هداية الآيات
  والآن مع هداية هاتين الآيتين:[ أولاً: كل من كذب   الله تعالى أو أشرك به أو وصفه بوصف لا يليق بجلاله فإنه لم يقدر الله حق   قدره ]، وذلك لقوله تعالى: ( وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ   قَالُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:91]   كذبوا الله عز وجل.
[   ثانياً: بيان تلاعب اليهود بكتاب الله في إبداء  بعض أخباره وأحكامه  وإخفاء  بعض آخر، وهو تصرف ناتج من الهوى واتباع  الشهوات وإيثار الدنيا على  الآخرة  ]، إذ قال تعالى: ( تَجْعَلُونَهُ  قَرَاطِيسَ )[الأنعام:91] يبدون  بعضها ويخفون البعض، هذا التصرف ناتج عن  ماذا؟ عن رغبتهم في الدنيا  وإعراضهم عن الآخرة.
[   ثالثاً: بيان فضل الله تعالى على العرب بإنزال  هذا الكتاب العظيم عليهم ]   أي: على نبيهم [بلغتهم لهدايتهم ]، وهذا فضل  عظيم، فلنحمد الله ونشكره.
[ رابعاً: تعليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفية الحجاج والرد على المجادلين والمكذبين ]، وذلك بقوله تعالى له: (قل).
   [ خامساً: بيان علة نزول الكتاب وهي الإيمان به  وإنذار المكذبين  والمشركين  ]، لماذا نزل؟ ما العلة في نزوله؟ العلة هي:  الإيمان به وإنذار  المكذبين  والمشركين بما أعد الله لهم من عذاب أليم.
[  سادساً: الإيمان بالآخرة  سبب لكل خير، والكفر به  سبب لكل باطل وشر ]، لأن  الذي لا يؤمن بلقاء الله  وما يجري في الدار  الآخرة كيف لا يظلم؟ كيف لا  يعتدي؟ كيف لا يفجر؟ ما  المانع إلا الخوف من  العصا، وقد توجد العصا وقد لا  توجد، لكن الذي في قلبه  إيمان بلقاء الله  والوقوف بين يديه، ثم الاستنطاق  والاستجواب، ثم وزن  الأعمال من حسنات أو  سيئات، ثم الجزاء إما بنعيم مقيم  أو بعذاب أليم، صاحب  هذا الإيمان لا  يقوى على معصية الله، ما يديمها  أبداً، والله ما يستطيع،  لكن الذي لا  يؤمن بلقاء الله والوقوف بين يديه،  أو آمن إيماناً سطحياً ما  بلغ قلبه  ولا تمكن من نفسه فإنه ممكن أن يعصي  ويفجر، فالإيمان بالآخرة سبب  لكل  خير، والكفر به سبب لكل باطل وشر، إي  والله العظيم.   
تحذير من التشبه بالكفرة في لبس البرانيط
إذاً:  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! مع ولاية  الله عز وجل، وبين يدي الحديث  عن  محاب الله ومكارهه ينبغي ألا نسكت، لقد  ظهرت هذه الظاهرة وأكثرنا ساكت،  لا  الهيئة ولا العلماء ولا الحكومة ولا  المؤمنون، ظاهرة لبس البرانيط   للأطفال من نساء وبنات وبنين، كيف السكوت  عن هذه؟ البنت تحملها أمها وعلى   رأسها برنيطة، شيء عجب هذا! والطفل يمشي  مع أبيه في الخامسة من عمره أو   السابعة والبرنيطة على رأسه! والشبيبة في  العمر في خمسة عشر وعشرين سنة   يمشي أحدهم والبرنيطة على رأسه!هذه الظاهرة كيف نفسرها؟ أسألكم بالله كيف تفسر؟ أليس معنى هذا أننا نريد أن نكون كالكفار؟ أليس معنى هذا التشبه بهم؟ 
وأزيد فأقول: والله إن يداً وراء ذلك لتخفف من نفوس المؤمنين كره الكافرين والتغيض عليهم وبغضهم.
إذاً: فهذا الزي يخفف ذلك، وعلماء النفس عندهم يعرفون هذه الحقائق ويعلمونها، كيف تلبس ابنك برنيطة على رأسه؟
لقد   قلت لكم: عاش العرب مستعمرين أذلاء تحت  بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وما كان   واحد منهم يضع برنيطة على رأسه قط،  والذي يلبس برنيطة يقولون عنه: ارتد،   كافر ما هو بمؤمن، وبذلك حفظت هذه  البقية الباقية من الإسلام، لو لبسوا   البرانيط لارتدوا، واستحلوا ما حرم  الله، وأصبحوا مسيحيين أو يهوداً، فكيف   الآن بهذه الظاهرة في مدينة  الرسول؟! ويأتي الزوار من الشمال ومن الشرق   والغرب بأولادهم والبرانيط  على رءوسهم! 
ممكن أن يقول أهل الغفلة وعدم البصيرة: أيش في ذلك؟ هذا لا يضر! هكذا إذا قلنا: هذا لا يجوز، يقول: أيش فيه؟ وما عرف ماذا فيه.
أما قال أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من تشبه   بقوم فهو منهم )؟ من يرد على رسول الله؟ من تشبه فأراد أن يكون شبيهاً لهم   فوالله لن ينتهي أمره حتى يكون محباً لهم.
فلم   لا نتكلم؟ يمر بك رجل ومعه ابنه فقل: يا عبد  الله! هذا لا يجوز في مدينة   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، برانيط على  رءوسهم، والتجار الفجار الذين   استوردوها لأجل المادة هل سألوا أهل العلم:  أيجوز هذا أم لا؟ كيف يورد هذا   في بلاد الإسلام بلاد القرآن لا لضرورة  ولا لحاجة أبداً، ما هو إلا مد   أعناقنا لنتلذذ هكذا بصفات الكافرين  والمشركين.
اللهم  اشهد فقد  بلغنا، ولن نسكت إلا إذا أُسكتنا  بالعصا، فلا يجوز هذا أبداً،  قل لي بربك:  لما تجعل برنيطة على ولدك؟ هل  ليسموا، لينموا، ليكمل، ليصفو،  ليطيب، ليحفظ  القرآن، ليحب الله ورسوله؟  ما هي الثمار؟ تقيه الشمس؟ لقد  عشت أنت قبله ومن  قبلك إلى رسول الله وما  عملوا البرانيط، أما عاشوا في  الشمس والحر؟ 
يجب   ألا نسكت، والحمد لله؛ فحين تكلمنا عن الأغاني  انتهت والحمد لله، كنت إذا   مرت بك مائة سيارة ما تجد عشر سيارات بدون  أغان، والآن تمر مائة سيارة  فيها  واحدة صاحبها يغني والباقي ليس فيها  ذلك، فالحمد لله.
فما ينبغي أبداً أن نرى المنكر ونسكت بدون طائل.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (27)  
الحلقة (389)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (20)**
أظلم  الناس الذي يفتري على الله الكذب  ويزعم أنه نبي يوحى إليه من عند  الله،  وهؤلاء الظالمون وكل ظالم عداهم  إذا حانت ساعتهم، واقترب أجلهم،  وكانوا في  غمرات الموت جاءهم ملك الموت  وأعوانه لينتزعوا أرواحهم، وهم  أثناء ذلك  يبكتونهم ويطلبون منهم إخراج  أرواحهم ويتوعدونهم بالعذاب الأليم  عند  انتزاع الروح، والعذاب الأشد  إيلاماً منه الذي ينتظرهم في الآخرة بسبب   تكذيبهم وإعراضهم عن دين الله،  واستغنائهم بما رزقهم الله عز وجل إياه في   الدنيا من النعيم الزائل.       
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً أو قال أوحي إلي ولم يوح إليه شيء ...)  
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره،  ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل  له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق  بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين  بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل، رجاء أن   نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد  كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
وها نحن نستمع إلى آياتنا التي نتدارسها مرتلة مجودة أولاً، ثم نشرح ونبين مراد الله تعالى لنا منها.
مداخلة: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ قَالَ   أُوحِيَ  إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنزِلُ   مِثْلَ مَا  أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ    الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ    الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى    اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   *     وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ    وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ    شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ    تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنكُمْ مَا كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ   )[الأنعام:93-94]. ‏    
عظم ظلم مفتري الكذب على الله ومدعي النبوة ومدعي القدرة على المجيء بمثل ما أنزل الله تعالى
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!   ما زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية، فقول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ   مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ قَالَ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ   يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ   )[الأنعام:93]  والله لا أظلم منه، لا أظلم ممن  يكذب على الله، ويقول: أمر  الله أو نهى  الله والله لم يأمر ولم ينه، أو  يقول: حرم الله أو أحل الله  والله لم يحرم  ولم يحل، أو يقول: أرسلني ربي  إليكم رسولاً والله ما أرسله،  أو يقول: إني  أشفع لكم عند الله يوم  القيامة والله ما شفّعه، أو يقول:  لله شريك، أو لله  شفيع، أو لله ولد،  وينسب إلى الله تعالى من الأسماء  والصفات ما الله تعالى  منه بريء، هذا لا  أظلم منه، وشأنه شأن المشرك  بالله، المتخذ شريكاً لله  يعبده مع الله،  فقد افترى على الله أعظم  الافتراء.(وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى  عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا   )[الأنعام:93] أولاً، ( أَوْ قَالَ أُوحِيَ  إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ  شَيْءٌ   )[الأنعام:93]،  يقول: أوحى الله  إلي بكذا وكذا، وأنا نبي الله، وهذه  الدعوى وجدت على عهد  رسول الله في  آخر حياته، فادعى كثيرون النبوة  والرسالة على رأسهم مسيلمة  الكذاب،  والأسود وفلان وفلان، وهي قائمة  وباقية.
ما  هناك أظلم ممن  يدعي النبوة ويقول: إني يوحى إلي  وأُعلَّم من طريق الله  بما لم يُعَلِّمه  الله، فأغلق الله تعالى هذا  الباب، باب الدخول بدعوى أني  نبي أو فلان يوحى  إليه، هذا الباب مغلق،  فإنه من أعظم الأبواب؛ إذ هو  افتراء على الله وكذب  للتضليل وإفساد  البشرية. 
(وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ  )[الأنعام:93] أي: لا أحد، فالاستفهام للنفي، ( مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا    )[الأنعام:93] فكذب على الله وقال: أمرني، أعطاني، أوحى إلي. ( أَوْ  قَالَ  أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ  )[الأنعام:93].
ثالثاً: ( وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنزِلُ مِثْلَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:93] هذه مثلها.
فهذه ثلاثة افتراءات كلها شر، ولا يرضى ذو عقل لنفسه أن يتصف بواحدة منها.
إذاً:   فكيف يردون على رسول الله دعواه النبوة  والرسالة وأن القرآن ينزل عليه؟  لو  كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما  أوحي إليه ولا أرسل لما كان سيجرؤ  على  أن يقول هذا، وهذا جزاء المفترين  على الله الكاذبين عليه.
هكذا يقول تعالى: ( وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنزِلُ مِثْلَ  مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:93]، النضر بن الحارث  قال: نستطيع أن  نأتي بمثل هذا القرآن،  ولو شئنا لأتينا بمثله، وكلها  ادعاءات باطلة  وافتراءات مردودة، والله لا  يستطيع أحد أن يأتي بآية واحدة،  وتحداهم الله  أن يأتوا بآية فما استطاعوا؛  إذ قال تعالى: (  وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ   مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا  بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ   وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   )[البقرة:23].  
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة باسطو أيديهم أخرجوا أنفسكم)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ تَرَى  )[الأنعام:93] أيها  السامع ( إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ   )[الأنعام:93]  وهم الكاذبون على الله،  المفترون عليه، المتجاوزون لحدوده،  المحققون  للباطل، المبطلون للحق؛ إذ  كل هؤلاء ظلمة، إذ حقيقة الظلم: وضع  الشيء في  غير موضعه، فالذي يقول:  فلان نبي فقد وضع النبوة في غير موضعها،  والذي  يقول: أنا نبي  فكذلك.(وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ   )[الأنعام:93]  المشركون،  المفترون على الله، الكاذبون عليه، المدعون  النبوة، المدعون  الوحي.. وما  إلى ذلك، هؤلاء الظالمون لأنفسهم لو تراهم  وهم ( فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ    )[الأنعام:93]،  والغمرات: جمع غمرة، غمره الماء: غطاه، غمره الحزن   والكرب: غشيه وغطاه،  غمرات الموت لا تعرفها إلا إذا حضرت من هو في سكرات   الموت، لما تتجلى لك  تلك الغمرة، يفيق لحظة ويغمى عليه لحظات.
(وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ   الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  )[الأنعام:93] حولهم، ملك الموت وأعوانه (   بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ   )[الأنعام:93] لضربهم، ولو ترى لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً  فيغمى عليك وما تقوى  على أن تشاهده، والملائكة المراد بهم هنا: ملك الموت  وأعوانه.
(بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ  )[الأنعام:93] بالضرب على  وجوههم، ( أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ   )[الأنعام:93]،  والروح إذا شاهدت ملك  الموت وكانت في الحلقوم ترجع إلى  الأقدام، وتعود إلى  كل جزء من أجزاء  الجسم خوفاً من ملك الموت، وهذا ليس  من باب التهويل،  والله إنه لهو  الواقع، هذا جزاء الظالمين، لو رأيت لرأيت  أمراً عجباً وحالة  أفظع.  
العذاب الأليم جزاء الظالمين لاستكبارهم  وافترائهم على الله تعالى
(وَالْمَلائِكَة   بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا   أَنفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ  )[الأنعام:93] عذاب   الذل والحقار والصغار والذل والدون، ( الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ  )[الأنعام:93] بسبب ما كنتم تقولون وتفعلون من أنواع الشر والباطل والظلم والفساد، ( بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   )[الأنعام:93] أولاً، ( وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ    )[الأنعام:93]  لا تصغون ولا تسمعون، لا تقبلون من يقولها، لا تعملون بها،   بل تترفعون حتى  لا تسمعوا كلام الله وما يحويه من الهدى والنور لعباد   الله. فهل عينوا لهم  الجريمة أم لا؟ قال تعالى: ( بِمَا كُنتُمْ  تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ   )  كنسبة الولد إلى الله  وكنسبة الزوجة إليه تعالى، أليس هذا ظلماً؟ بلى.   فالذي ينسب إليه مخلوقاً  من مخلوقاته ويقول: هذا شريكه.. هذا شفيع عند  الله  أما كذب على الله؟  كالذي يدعي الوحي وأنه يوحى إليه، فهو كاذب على  الله. 
(بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ  الْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:93] أولاً، ( وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ    )[الأنعام:93]،  آيات الله القرآنية التي تحمل شرائعه، كانوا إذا سمعوا   الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقرأ يتكبرون، إذا قيل لهم: قال الله كذا   يتكبرون ويستكبرون، ولا  يذعنون ولا يقبلون الحق، ولا يريدونه.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة وتركتم ما خولناكم وراء ظهوركم...)
 ثانياً: قال تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا   فُرَادَى  )[الأنعام:94]، وهذا في عرصات القيامة وساحة فصل القضاء، (   وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى  )[الأنعام:94] واحداً واحداً، لا أب معك، ولا أم، ولا أخ، ولا شيخ قبيلة، ولا ملك، ولا سلطان.. كل واحد يأتي على انفراد، ( وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى    )[الأنعام:94] فرداً فرداً ( كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ    )[الأنعام:94]، هل نحن خلقنا مجموعات أم فرادى؟ فرادى، كل واحد خرج   وحده.(كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ   )[الأنعام:94] ومعنى هذا أنهم  حفاة عراة، وفي الحديث عن عائشة رضي الله  تعالى عنها قالت: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( تحشرون حفاة عراة  غرلاً. قالت عائشة: فقلت: يا  رسول الله! الرجال والنساء ينظر بعضهم إلى  بعض؟! فقال: الأمر أشد من أن  يهمهم ذاك )، ماله أبداً قلب لينظر إلى  العورة.
(وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا   خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ    )[الأنعام:94] ما أعطيناكم، ما وهبناكم، ما رزقناكم من الذرية والمال وما   إلى ذلك، تركتم ذلك ( وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:94] في الدنيا.
أين المال؟ أين الرجال؟ أين الجيوش؟ أين الأولياء والأنصار؟ 
(وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا   خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:94] ماذا؟ ما   أعطيناكم في الدنيا وراء ظهوركم.
ثانياً: ( وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ    )[الأنعام:94]،  أين الذين كنتم تؤلهونهم، تستغيثون بهم، تدعون أنهم   يشفعون لكم؟ هاتوهم،  والله لا أحد، ومن يقوى على أن يقول: أنا قلت له:   أشفع لك؟ لا يقدر على هذا  أحد، ( وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ   الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ  )[الأنعام:94] لله عز   وجل فتعبدونهم بعبادة الله، إما بالذبح، وإما بالنذر، وإما بالعكوف حول   قبورهم أو تماثيلهم.
(لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:94]   البين الذي كان يربطكم تمزق، وما بقي، والبين: الذي يربط  بين الشيئين كمن   بيني وبينه أخوة، مصاهرة، مواطنة.. هذا البين كان بينك  وبين هذا الصنم  لأنك  تعبده وتقول: يشفع لي، أو بينك وبين هذا الولي أو هذا  النبي، تقطع  ذلك  الوصل نهائياً. 
(وَضَلَّ عَنكُمْ   )[الأنعام:94]  وغاب ما كنتم  تزعمونه في الدنيا من أنهم شركاء وأنهم  يشفعون، وأنهم..  وأنهم.. من تلك  الترهات والأباطيل،كلها ضلت، ما يستطيع  أحد أن يقول كلمة  بين يدي الله:  هذا كان لي شفيعاً، أو كنت أعتقد شفاعته.   
ملخص لما جاء في تفسير الآيات
  يقول تعالى: (   وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ  افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ قَالَ   أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ  إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنزِلُ   مِثْلَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:93]،  هل هناك أظلم من هذا؟ ( وَلَوْ تَرَى )[الأنعام:93] يا  رسول الله، ولو ترى  أيها السامع ( إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ )[الأنعام:93]  من  هم الظالمون؟ الذين  وضعوا الأمور في غير موضعها، بدل أن يبر بوالديه   عقهما، بدل أن يحسن إلى  المسلمين آذاهم وأساء إليهم، بدل أن يعبد الله عبد   غيره.إذاً:  (  وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ   وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ  الْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ  عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ  غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )[الأنعام:93]  لا تذعنون ولا تخضعون ولا تطبقون حكماً من أحكام الله ولا  طريقاً من  طرائقه، حملهم على ذلك الكبر.
وقالوا  لهم: ( وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى  كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ )[الأنعام:94] حفاة عراة أم لا؟ أم  يخرج الإنسان وعنده سروال أو  عمامة؟ ( كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا  خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:94]، أي: في الدنيا التي  فنيت وذهبت، ( وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ  شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ  أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ  )[الأنعام:94] لله يشفعون لكم عند الله، (  لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:94] انفصلت تلك الصلة، ( وَضَلَّ  عَنكُمْ مَا كُنتُمْ  تَزْعُمُونَ )[الأنعام:94] من أن لكم شفعاء وشركاء،  وأنكم أولياء وما إلى  ذلك.   
ذكر كلام الإمام القرطبي في حكم غلاة المتصوفة المعرضين عن الشريعة بدعوى تلقي المعرفة عن الله تعالى لصفاء قلوبهم   
   وهنا نسمع القرطبي  يذكر هذه القضية في أيامه، حيث عاش في القرن السابع،   يقول: ومن هذا النمط  -أي: المدعي للوحي ولم يوح إليه- من أعرض عن الفقه   والسنن وما كان عليه  السلف من السنن، فيقول: وقع في خاطري كذا، أو أخبرني   قلبي بكذا، أو أخبرني  قلبي عن ربي. فيحكمون بما وقع في قلوبهم ويغلب  عليهم  من خواطرهم، ويزعمون  أن ذلك لصفائها -أي: صفاء قلوبهم- من الأكدار  وخلوها  عن الأغيار، فتنجلي  لهم العلوم الإلهية والحقائق الربانية  فيستغنون بذلك  عن أحكام الشرع،  ويقولون: هذه الأحكام الشرعية العامة إنما  يحكم بها على  الأغبياء  والعامة... وهي زندقة وكفر يقتل قائله ولا  يستتاب، ولا يحتاج معه  إلى سؤال  ولا إلى جواب.وخلاصة  ذلك أن الذين  يعرضون عن كتاب الله وما فيه، وعن سنن  رسول الله وما بين،  وعما كان عليه  سلف الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين  وتابعيهم، ويخترع اختراعات  ويدعي  ادعاءات، منها أن هذه من شأن العوام، أما  نحن الربانيون أولياء الله   فنتلقى المعارف من الله، صفت قلوبنا وطهرت وذهب  الغين والرين، وأصبحنا   نتلقى المعرفة عن الله عز وجل!
وهذا  حدث والله  العظيم، واستغلوا العوام هكذا  واستعبدوهم، وتركوا الصلاة  وفجروا بالنساء  بدعوى أن مستواهم أرقى وأعلى  من مستوى العوام، وأن الذي  تشاهدونه أنتم ليس  كما ترون، ويقول أحدهم:  أخبرني قلبي عن ربي! أخبرني  قلبي عن ربي أنه يحب  كذا وكذا، أو يكره كذا  وكذا من غير محاب الله  ومكارهه! وهؤلاء هم غلاة  المتصوفة.
فالقرطبي   قال: أمثال هؤلاء لا يستتابون، بل  يقتلون، ولا تقبل لهم توبة؛ لأنهم  وقفوا  موقف من قال: أوحي إلي ولم يوح  إليه شيء، ومن قال: أنزل الله والله  ما  أنزل، ذلك الموقف هو الذي وقفوه.
والحمد  لله فهذا النوع من البشر  انتهى، وقد يوجد  هنا وهناك بقلة مغمورين بين  الناس، والذي نريده أنا لا  نقول على الله  كلمة لم يقلها، لا نحل ولا نحرم  إلا ما أحل الله وحرم، لا  نشرع ولا نقنن  إلا ما شرع الله وقننه وبينه  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد  عرفتم جزاء  المفترين على الله والكاذبين  عليه.  
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
والآن نسمع شرح الآيتين في الكتاب:قال  الشيخ غفر  الله له ولكم  ورحمه وإياكم: [ مازال السياق مع المشركين  والمفترين  الكاذبين على الله  تعالى باتخاذ الأنداد والشركاء، فقال تعالى: (  وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا   )[الأنعام:93] بأن  أدَّعى أن الله نبأه وأنه نبيه ورسوله، كما ادعى سعد بن  أبي سرح بمكة  ومسيلمة في بني حنيفة بنجد والعنسي باليمن] هؤلاء ادعوا  النبوات [اللهم لا  أحد هو أظلم منه وممن قال أوحي إلي شيء من عند الله ولم  يوح إليه شيء  وممن قال: ( سَأُنزِلُ مِثْلَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ ) من الوحي  والقرآن]،  كالذي يقوله الصوفي: حدثني قلبي عن ربي؛ لأن قلبي طاهر صاف  يتجلى في  حقائقه الله عز وجل أو محاب الله ومكارهه.
[  ثم قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  وَلَوْ تَرَى )[الأنعام:93] يا  رسولنا (إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ  الْمَوْتِ )[الأنعام:93] أي: في  شدائد سكرات الموت، ( وَالْمَلائِكَةُ  )[الأنعام:93] ملك الموت وأعوانه (  بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ )[الأنعام:93]  بالضرب وإخراج الروح، وهم يقولون  لأولئك المحتضرين تعجيزاً وتحدياً لهم: (  أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ  )[الأنعام:93]  بسبب استكباركم في الأرض بغير  الحق؛ إذ الحامل للعذرة]  الخرء [وأصله نطفة  مذرة، ونهايته جيفة قذرة،  استكباره في الأرض حقاً إنه  استكبار باطل لا يصح  من فاعله بحال من الأحوال  ]. 
أقول:   قالوا لهم: بسبب استكباركم في الأرض. لماذا  يستكبر الإنسان في الأرض؟ نسي   أصله وأنه حامل العذرة في بطنه؟ أصله نطفة  مذرة وسخة، ونهايته جيفة منتنة   في المقبرة، كيف يستكبر هذا؟ من أين جاء  حتى يستكبر؟ إنه استكبار ما هو   بمتأهل له، ما له حق في أن يستكبر أبداً  وهو يحمل العذرة، ومنشؤه من نطفة   مذرة ونهايته جيفة قذرة! كيف يستكبر  هذا؟ من أين جاء الحق الذي يستكبر به؟
قال:   [ هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى، أما الآية  الثانية: فإن الله تعالى يخبر   عن حال المشركين المستكبرين يوم القيامة  حيث يقول لهم: ( وَلَقَدْ  جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى )[الأنعام:94] أي: واحداً  واحداً ( كَمَا  خَلَقْنَاكُمْ )[الأنعام:94] حفاة عراة غرلاً، (  وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا  خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ )[الأنعام:94] أي: ما وهبناكم من مال  وولد ( وَرَاءَ  ظُهُورِكُمْ )[الأنعام:94] أي: في دار الدنيا، ( وَمَا  نَرَى مَعَكُمْ  شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ  شُرَكَاءُ  )[الأنعام:94] وأنتم كاذبون في زعمكم مبطلون في اعتقادكم، (  لَقَدْ  تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ )[الأنعام:94]، أي: انحل حبل الولاء بينكم، (  وَضَلَّ  عَنكُمْ مَا كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ )[الأنعام:94] أي: ما كنتم  تكذبون به في  الدنيا ] من أنواع الأباطيل والأكاذيب. 
هداية الآيات
   الآن نستخرج هداية الآيتين فتأملوا:[ أولاً: قبح الكذب على الله تعالى في أي شكل، وأن صاحبه لا أظلم منه قط ].
الكذب   على الله قبيح وبأي شكل، سواء قال: أحل  الله، أو حرم، أو قال: أسماء الله   كذا يكذب على الله، أو صفة الله كذا،  كل ما ينسبه إلى الله والله منه  بريء  فهو من أقبح أنواع الظلم؛ لأنهم  توصلوا إلى استعباد الأمم وعبادتهم  بهذه  الطريقة، يدعون كذا وكذا يكذبون  على الله.
[ ثانياً: تقرير عذاب القبر ]، من أين أخذنا تقرير   عذاب القبر؟ من قوله تعالى: (وَالْمَلائِكَة   بَاسِطُوا أَيْدِيهِمْ   أَخْرِجُوا أَنفُسَكُمُ  )[الأنعام:93].
[ تقرير عذاب القبر، وسكرات الموت وشدتها، وفي الحديث: ( إن للموت سكرات )]، فما هي بسكرة واحدة.
[ ثالثاً: قبح الاستكبار وعظم جرمه ]، فجريمة الاستكبار هل هي عظيمة أم لا؟ لا أعظم منها بدليل الآيات.
[ رابعاً: تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر والجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا ].
فهاتان  الآيتان قررتا هذه، قررتا عقيدة البعث الآخر  والجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا،  كيف دلت الآية عليه؟ ( وَلَقَدْ  جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا  خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ  )[الأنعام:94].
[   خامساً: انعدام الشفعاء يوم القيامة إلا ما قضت  السنة الصحيحة من شفاعة   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والعلماء والشهداء  بشروط، هي: أن يأذن الله   للشافع ] أولاً [ أن يشفع، وأن يرضى عن المشفوع  له ].
هذان  الشرطان  لا ننساهما، والله لا يشفع أحد يوم  القيامة لا ملك مقرب ولا نبي  مرسل ولا  عالم ولا صالح إلا بعد إذن الله  تعالى له، وقبل أن يأذن الله  مستحيل أن  يشفع واحد، قال تعالى: (  وَكَمْ  مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ  لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا  إِلَّا  مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ  اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى )[النجم:26]   عن المشفوع له، وإن فرضنا  أن عالماً أو نبياً أو ولياً أراد أن يشفع لك،   فحينئذ هل هذا الذي تشفع له  رضي الله عنه أو سخط، فإن لم يرض الله عنه   فوالله ما تنفعه شفاعة، تدخله  الجنة والله غير راض عنه؟ فلا بد من هذين   الحقيقتين:
أولاً: إذن الله لمن أراد أن يشفع.
ثانياً: أن يكون الله راضياً عن هذا المشفوع له حتى يسمح له بدخول الجنة.
ودلت  على هذا آية النجم: ( وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي  السَّمَوَاتِ لا تُغْنِي  شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ  يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ ( أولاً، ) وَيَرْضَى )[النجم:26].
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (28)  
الحلقة (390)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (21)**

         الله عز وجل  ينزل آياته القرآنية  والكونية الدالة على وحدانيته وعظمته  وقدرته، فهو  سبحانه فالق الحبة  والنواة وما هو أصغر منها، وهو مخرج الحي من  الميت  ومخرج الميت من الحي،  خالق الليل والنهار، ومقدر الأكوان والأجرام،  كل هذا  ليبين لعباده أنه  سبحانه مستحق العبادة والتمجيد، دون هذه الأصنام   والأوثان التي يعبدها  أصحاب القلوب المريضة والعقول الحائرة، التي لا تغني   عن نفسها شيئاً  فضلاً عن أن تغني عمن يعبدها أو تضره أو تنفعه.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن الله فالق الحب والنوى يخرج الحي من الميت ومخرج الميت من الحي...)  
 الحمد لله، نحمده  تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره،  ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا،  من يهده الله فلا مضل  له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق  بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن  أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى،  وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل  محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها  الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون،  ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف  عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة  والتي بعدها  ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله، راجين أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد  كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي وصلى  الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
وها نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية  المباركة   الميمونة، ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث، وهيا نستمع إلى تلاوتها مجودة  مرتلة، ثم   نأخذ -بفضل الله- في شرحها وبيان مراد ربنا تعالى منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   إِنَّ اللَّهَ  فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ   الْمَيِّتِ  وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى    تُؤْفَكُونَ   *  فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   *     وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي    ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ    يَعْلَمُونَ   *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ   وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ    )[الأنعام:95-98]. ‏   
أهمية معرفة الله تعالى وطريق تحصيلها
 معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! لنعلم ما قد سبق  أن علمناه، ولكننا غافلون وننسى،  وحالنا دال  على واقعنا، إن معرفة الله عز  وجل من الضروريات، والذي لا يعرف  الله  معرفة حقيقية يقينية أنى له أن  يعبده، وكيف يعبده وما عرفه؟معرفة   الله لها شأنها، فيجب على كل آدمي  ذكراً أو أنثى أن يسأل عن الله حتى   يعرفه، فإذا عرفه أحبه أكثر من حبه  لنفسه، وخافه أكثر من كل مخوف، وبذلك   يسهل عليه أن يعبده عبادة تسعده في  الدارين، تكمله وتسعده في هذه الحياة   وفي الحياة الآتية التي هي لازمة ولا  محالة منها.
ومن طلب الله عز وجل وأراد أن يعرفه  فعليه  بالكتابين:  كتاب الله القرآن العظيم، اقرأ واستمع وتدبر وتأمل تتجل  لك  صفات الرب  الدالة عليه آياته، فتعرف الله بأسمائه وصفاته، ويدلك على   معرفته حبك له،  وخوفك منه: ( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  الْعُلَمَاءُ  )[فاطر:28].
الكتاب  الثاني: كتاب الكون، انظر في  هذه الأكوان  العلوية والسفلية، هذه النجوم  وهذه الأفلاك، هذه الشمس وهذا  القمر، انظر  إلى هذه النباتات والجمادات،  انظر إلى نفسك وما حولك: (  سَنُرِيهِمْ  آيَاتِنَا فِي الآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمْ  أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ  )[فصلت:53]. 
والمعرض  الغافل اللاهي كالبهيمة لا  هم له إلا  الأكل والشرب والنكاح، كيف يعرف ربه؟  فالذي ما طلب ربه لا يجده،  ولا يحصل  معرفته، فيجب أن نتذكر ونتفكر حتى  نعرف الطريق إلى ربنا عز وجل.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الله فالق الحب والنوى)
وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث والتي بعدها، حيث يقول  تعالى: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى   )[الأنعام:95]  من  يفلق الحب لتخرج منه السنبلة؟ هل هو أبي أو أمي؟ حبة  ميتة يفلقها وتخرج   منها السنبلة، من يفعل هذا سوى الله؟ ونواة التمر من  يفلقها حتى تخرج   الفسيلة وتصبح نخلة عالية ذات قنوان وتمور، من يفعل هذا؟  إنه الله تعالى.   من يشير إلى كائن بأن هذا فعل فلان؟ فكيف  -إذاً- لا يعبد الله تعالى   وتعبد الأهواء والشهوات، وتعبد الأصنام  والتماثيل والأحجار، أو تعبد   الكواكب والنجوم، ويعمى الإنسان عن خالقها  ومكونها وموجدها؟
(إِنَّ اللَّهَ  )[الأنعام:95] يا من أعرضوا عن ذكره وأقبلوا عن دنياهم وهواهم، وتمثلت لهم الشياطين في أصنام وأحجار وعبدوها، اعلموا أن الله (  فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى   )[الأنعام:95]،  ولا أحد في الكون يفلق  الحب ليخرج منه الزرع أو يفلق  النواة ليخرج منها  الشجرة أو يخرج منها  النخلة، من فعل هذا؟ ما هناك جواب  إلا الله، إذاً: لم  لا يُحب ولا يُخاف؟  لم يلتفت إلى غيره ويترك هو؟  
صور من قدرة الله تعالى على إخراج الحي من الميت وإخراج الميت من الحي
  ثانياً: ( يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  )[الأنعام:95] ولهذا صور: فالنطفة    المذرة ميتة، من يخرج منها إنساناً ذكراً أو أنثى، طفلاً أو طفلة؟ هل يد    الإنسان؟ أو أطباء الناس؟ أو السحرة؟ الجواب: لا أحد إلا الله، وهذا    الإنسان الحي من يخرج منه تلك النطفة المذرة؟ من أوجدها فيه؟ من أخرجها    منه؟ إنه الله تعالى.
والحب الميت يخرج الله منه سنابل  وأشجاراً،   والسنابل والأشجار يخرج منها حباً ميتاً، وأقرب من هذا البيضة  تخرج منها   الدجاجة، والبيضة ميتة تعبث بها بيدك، فيخرج الله منها الدجاجة  حية،   والدجاجة الحية تخرج ميتاً، فمن أخرج هذا الميت من هذا الحي؟ هل هناك  من   يشارك الله في هذا؟ ليس في الكون كله من يفعل ذلك إلا الله، فلهذا يجب  ألا   يكون معبود العالمين سوى الله تعالى، لم تعبد الأهواء والدنيا  والشهوات،   وتعبد الأصنام والأحجار، وتعبد بعض المخلوقات كما عبدوا عيسى  وألهوه  وألهوا  أمه، وكما عبدوا اللات والعزى ومناة من أوثان الجاهلية  الأولى؟! 
معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلكم الله فأنى تؤفكون)
إن الله جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه هو فالق الحب والنوى، يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي، ( ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:95]، ذلكم الذي يفعل ما سمعتم هو الله، إذاً: (  فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ   )[الأنعام:95]  كيف تصرفون عنه إلى غيره؟ كيف  تصرفون عن معرفته، عن طلب  حبه ورضاه، كيف  تصرفون عنه إلى الأوثان  والأصنام والشهوات والأهواء؟ (  فَأَنَّى ) كيف، يا للعجب! كيف يؤفكون؟ من  يأفكهم ويصرفهم؟ الشياطين هي  التي تلعب بقلوبهم وبنفوسهم.عجب هذا! (  فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ   )[الأنعام:95]  كيف تصرفون عن الله عز وجل وتعبدون  غيره؟ أو كيف تصرفون عن  عبادته وذكره  وتلتهون بالأباطيل والألعاب وتنسون  ربكم؟ أمر عجب. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فالق الإصباح وجعل الليل سكناً...)
  وقوله: ( فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ    )[الأنعام:96]  الإصباح: الصبح، فمن يفلق رأس الليل ويشقه ويخرج منه   الصبح؟ إنه الله  سبحانه وتعالى، ولو اجتمعت يد البشرية كلها والإنس والجن   على أن يأتون  بالفجر الآن فهل يستطيعون؟فمن  يفلق ذلك الظلام ويشقه ويخرج  منه نور  الصباح؟ من يفعل هذا سوى الله؟ كيف  لا يتعرف إليه، كيف لا يعبد؟  كيف لا يذل  له ويخضع؟ لولا أن الشياطين تعبث  بقلوب الإنس والجن لتصرفهم  عن الحق  ليعبدوا الباطل.
(فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ   )[الأنعام:96]،  وتعرفون  قولهم: فلق رأسه، أي: أخرج مخه، فظلمة الليل كيف  تفلق ويخرج منها  الصبح  والإصباح؟ هل يد إنسان تفعل هذا؟ لو اجتمعت البشرية  كلها فلن تفعل  هذا،  والله تعالى يفعل هذا لماذا؟ هل لأنه في حاجة إليه؟  لا والله، ولكنه  من  أجلك يا ابن آدم، من أجلك أيها الإنسان، فاذكر هذه  النعمة واشكر الله   عليها.
(فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا    )[الأنعام:96]  تسكن فيه الأبدان والأرواح، وتسترجع ما فقدته في عمل   النهار، فيسكن كل شيء  في الإنسان ويهدأ ويستقر، وينام نوماً يعوضه طاقاته   التي بددها في النهار  في أعماله. 
مخالفة الناس السنة الإلهية والنبوية بالسهر في الليل لغير حاجة ومصلحة 
ونحن ما شكرنا هذه النعمة، والذي نشكوه أننا حولنا الليل إلى نهار،   عكسنا  مراد الله، أحلف بالله لو كنت أملك الأمر لما زدت في الكهرباء من بعد    العشاء فوق ساعة ونصف، الآن أطفالهم وأولادهم يلعبون طول الليل، ونساؤهم    ورجالهم يسهرون، نعكس مراد الله! هل يليق هذا؟ هل رسول الله ما علم؟ لقد    نهى رسول الله المؤمنين عن الحديث والتحدث بعد صلاة العشاء ليناموا، ولم    يسمح إلا بمؤانسة ضيف أو طلب علم أو زوجة تلاعبها، نهى عن النوم قبل صلاة    العشاء، فمكروه أن تنام قبل صلاة العشاء، ونهى عن الحديث بعد صلاة العشاء،    هذه هي التعاليم المحمدية، ونحن عكسنا فأصبح الليل كله كالنهار، وتأتي    عجائب المفاسد والشرور، وخاصة الأحداث الذين يتيهون في الليل، ولو كان    الظلام دامساً عاماً فهل هناك من سيخرج؟ في   أوروبا يختلف الوضع عنه  عندنا، إذا جاء الليل يقل ذلك النور وذلك   الهيجان، ودعنا من الكفار، فنحن  نقول: امتن الله علينا بأن جعل الليل   سكناً، فقلنا: نجعله حركة، بدل السكون  حركة، ثم لو كنا نعمل بجد فنصنع   وننتج مضطرين فإنا نقول: ممكن أن يعفو  الله عنا، فنحن في حاجة إلى هذا   العمل، لكن السهر كله لهو وأحاديث وأباطيل،  المفروض أنه إذا صلينا العشاء   نغلق أبوانا، لا دكان ولا مصنع ولا معمل،  والناس في بيوتهم يذكرون الله   وينامون ليستيقظوا آخر الليل، وعلى الأقل  يستيقظون مع الفجر ليصلوا صلاة   الصبح.
الآن كفرنا هذه النعمة وجحدناها، وأنكرناها وما   بالينا بها، ( وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا  )[الأنعام:96] يسكن فيه الإنسان   براً أو فاجراً، كافراً أو مؤمناً، من فعل هذا؟ الله جل جلاله وعظم   سلطانه.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (والشمس والقمر حسباناً)
(وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا    )[الأنعام:96]  ماذا نقول عن الشمس والقمر؟ ماذا نعرف؟ لو اطلعنا على ما   قرره علماء الفلك  بواسطة هذه الأجهزة لعرفنا أن النجوم ملايين، وأن من   النجوم ما هو أكبر من  شمسنا هذه التي هي أكبر من الأرض بمليون ونصف مليون   مرة، وأن الأبعاد بين  هذه الكواكب لا تقاس بالكيلو متر والمليمتر، تقاس   فقط باللحظة والثانية،  فلا إله إلا الله! من أوجد هذا العالم العلوي؟ إنه   الله سبحانه وتعالى. من  أوجد هذه النجوم؟ وامتن علينا بنعمته أننا نعرف   بها الطريق إلى ديارنا، إلى  أقاليمنا، إذا سافرنا في البحر فهي أعلام تدل   على الطريق، والبر كذلك، لو  لم تكن الطرق معبدة كيف تعرف الشرق من الغرب؟   تسير بالكواكب، فمن كوكب هذه  الكواكب؟ من نظمها في الملكوت الأعلى؟ ليس   إلا الله، إذاً: فوالله لا إله  إلا الله، وأقبح إنسان من عرف غير الله   وعبد غير الله، وهو الفاعل العزيز  الحكيم.(وَالشَّم  ْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ  حُسْبَانًا   )[الأنعام:96]  بدقة بنظام الحساب، لا تتقدم أو تتأخر ثانية  ولا لحظة ولا  دقيقة، وبذلك  عرفنا ساعات الليل وساعات النهار، وعرفنا  الأيام والأسابيع  والشهور  والسنين، وفي ذلك مصالحنا وعهودنا وعقودنا..  وما إلى ذلك، كيف  نعرف أوقات  الصلاة؟ أوقات الصيام؟ كيف نعرف الحج؟ كيف  وكيف لولا الشمس  والقمر؟  
معنى قوله تعالى: (ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم)
(وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ  )[الأنعام:96] الذي سمعتم مما يحار فيه العقل البشري ( تَقْدِيرُ  )[الأنعام:96] إيجاد وتنظيم ( الْعَزِيزِ  )[الأنعام:96] الذي لا يغلب أبداً (  الْعَلِيمِ   )[الأنعام:96]  بدقائق الأمور وجلائلها، ظواهرها وبواطنها،  سرها  وعلانيتها، كل ما في  الأكوان العلوية والسفلية بيده تعالى، لا يخفى  عليه  من أمر الأكوان شيء،  فكيف لا يحب؟ كيف لا يخاف؟ وهل  أريكم فضيحتنا؟  والله لو عرفنا الله  تعالى معرفة حقيقة لكانت فرائصنا  ترتعد إذا تكلمنا  معه، فنحن نقف نصلي  وقلوبنا لاهية، وأبصارنا تائهة،  وأجسامنا خافتة، فأنت  مع من تتحدث؟ مع من  تتكلم؟
فصلاتنا كلها لا شيء، فلم لا نتلذذ  بالكلام معه؟ لم  حين نتكلم  مع صديق أو قريب نجد لذاذة للكلام وينشرح  الصدر، وتتكلم مع  الله كأنك  تتكلم مع ميت، هذه زلة عظيمة وهذا هو واقعنا.
(ذَلِكَ  )[الأنعام:96] الذي سمعتم ( تَقْدِيرُ  )[الأنعام:96] من؟ إيجاد من؟ تدبير من؟(  الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   )[الأنعام:96]  غلبة وعزة لا تقهر، علم لا يخفى  عليه شيء، فكيف لا يخاف؟  كيف لا ترتعد منه  النفوس والقلوب؟ كيف يعصى؟ كيف  لا يُطلب؟ وكيف لا يتعرف  إليه؟ 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر...)
  وفي الآية الثالثة يقول تعالى: ( وَهُوَ   الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ   الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ  )[الأنعام:97]، ماذا عرفنا عن النجوم؟ لا شيء.   أولاً:   هذه النجوم تعد الحصى في الوادي ولا تعدها، هناك نجم ما يصل نوره  إلينا   إلا بعد سنتين أو ثلاث، هناك نجوم أكبر من الشمس، والتباعد بينها  لا تقدره   أبداً، والمسافات بالسنين، فهذه النجوم من أظهرها وأوجدها؟ هل  وجدت من   نفسها؟ إن هذا الكلام عبث وسخرية، والذي يقول هذا يصفع على وجهه،  ما تستطيع   أن تثبت أن كأساً من الماء جاء بنفسه، ما تستطيع أن تقول: إن  هذا العمود   وجد بنفسه! كيف توجد هذه الأكوان نفسها؟ أين عقلك يا ابن آدم؟  لا خالق إلا   الله، الله هو الخالق ( أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ  تَبَارَكَ  اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ  )[الأعراف:54].
قال تعالى: (   وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ  النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي   ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَدْ  فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ   يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:97] إي والله فصلها، بينها، شرحها، أظهرها، لكن للعالمين: ( لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ    )[الأنعام:97]،  أما الذين لا يعلمون فلا ينتفعون بهذا، هذا التفصيل   للآيات بهذا الازدواج  وبهذا العرض، وبهذه الأحداث الكونية من فصله؟ إنه   الله تعالى. ولمن فصله؟  هل للجهال الذين لا ينتفعون به؟ ( لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:97]. 
إذاً:  يجب أن نعلم، حرام أن نبقى  جهالاً، نطلب حتى  نعلم، من أراد أن يعلم  فليطلب، كما نطلب علم أمور  الحياة: أين بيت فلان؟  في الشارع الفلاني. لمن  هذه السيارة؟ لفلان. فإذا  لم تسأل فكيف ستعلم؟  يجب أن نسأل حتى نعلم، وإلا  فلن ننتفع بهذه الآيات  المبينة الموضحة  المفصلة التي لا إجمال فيها بل على  غاية البيان.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الذي أنشأكم من نفس واحدة فمستقر ومستودع...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ    )[الأنعام:98] ألا وهو آدم، أنشأنا نحن بني آدم من نفس واحدة ألا وهي آدم   أبو البشر عليه السلام.ذكروا   حكاية صنعها اليهود عليهم لعنة الله، وقلدهم  المجانين والحمقى والتائهون   والملاحدة، وتبجح بها أيضاً حتى العرب  والجهال في مدارسهم إلا أن الله   أخبتهم، قالوا: الإنسان أصله قرد، ودرست  هذه النظرية الداروينية في مدارس   العرب، وهي كفر وكذب وبهتان وباطل،  وفضحوا، دفنوا رأس خنزير أو كلب في   الأرض كذا سنة ثم أخرجوه وقالوا: هذا  هو أصل الإنسان، أصله قرد، وتبجح بها   الملاحدة وصفق لها الذين لا يؤمنون  بالله وقالوا: الإنسان أصله قرد! 
إن  الذي يقول هذه الكلمة كذب وكذّب  الله والبشرية  كلها، ولعنة الله عليه حياً  وميتاً، فالله تعالى تولى خلق  آدم على أجمل  صورة، في أحسن تقويم، ثم تقول:  لا. أصل الإنسان قرد، وتطور  القرد! لم ما  تطورت البغال والحمير والذئاب  والكلاب وبقيت على صورتها؟  القرد فقط هو  الذي تطور!
لقد بكينا وندبنا أيام كانت الفكرة شائعة منذ ثلاثين سنة في مدارسنا، نظرية داروين، والله يقول: ( خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  )[النساء:1] ألا هي نفس آدم عليه السلام، وتطلق النفس على البدن والروح، ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ  )[آل عمران:185] كل إنسان.
(وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:98]،   الإنشاء: اختراع وإيجاد بدون صورة ولا مثال، الإنشاء  عندنا أن ينشئ كلاماً   أو شعراً أو أشياء جديدة ليس لها نظير في السابق،  فالله تعالى أنشأنا  بلا  سابق لذلك من نفس واحدة، أما نقول: لك الحمد، لك  الشكر؟ أليس هو الذي   أنشأنا؟ لم لا نقول: الحمد لله؟ نحمده ونشكره مقابل  هذا الإنعام إنعام   الإيجاد والإمداد. 
قال تعالى: ( أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ   )[الأنعام:98]  ولهذا معان كلها صالحة،  أحسنها أن المستقر أي: في الأرحام،  والمستودع: في  أصلاب الرجال، هل يخرج  الإنسان من غير هذين الموضعين؟ أين  محل استقراره؟ في  الرحم، وأين هو  مستودع ومتروك لوقت معين؟ في الظهر، في  ظهر الإنسان، في  أصلاب الرجال  وأرحام النساء، وهل هناك مكان غير هذا وهذا؟  لا. 
ثم  بعد هذا منا المستقر في قبره،  ومنا المستودع ثم  يموت فيستقر في القبر  أيضاً، كما أننا مستودعون الآن  مستقرون يوم  القيامة، والكل صالح، لكن الوجه  الأول أقرب.
(فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ   )[الأنعام:98]   المستقر: هو المستقر في الرحم والقرار له، والمستودع: صلب  الرجل وظهره؛   لأن ماء النساء من الصدور، وماء الرجال من الظهور، من  الأصلاب.      
حاجتنا إلى الفقه في دين الله تعالى وفهم أسرار شريعته
قال تعالى: ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ  )[الأنعام:98]، من القائل هذا؟ الله، قد فصلنا الآيات التفصيل الذي سمعتم (  لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ   )[الأنعام:98]،  والفقه أعلى من العلم، العلم  تتوصل به إلى معلوم غائب،  وبذلك تصبح فقيهاً،  الفقه: معرفة أسرار التكليف  والشرع، فقه: إذا فهم  أسرار هذه العبادات وهذه  الشرائع. إذاً:  يجب أن  نتعلم لنصبح عالمين ونطلب العلم لنصبح فقهاء  متفقهين، أما الجهلة  أصحاب  ظلمة النفس فمطالبتهم بالاستقامة كالمطالبة  بالمستحيل، كيف يستقيم  طول  حياته فيحل ما أحل الله ويحرم ما حرم الله،  وينهض بما أوجب الله،  ويبتعد  عما نهى الله إذا لم يكن ذا علم بالله، وذا  فقه في شرائع الله؟
لا سبيل إلى الاستقامة في أي أسرة أو  بين أفراد  أو  في أمة أو قرية إلا إذا علمنا وفقهنا وأصبحنا أولياء لله عز  وجل، فكل   الذي نشكوه من الظلم والخبث، والربا والزنا والشر والفساد،  والطلاق  والنكاح  والباطل مرده والله إلى الجهل، عدم البصيرة والفقه  والعلم، والذي  رمانا  بهذه الظلمات -ظلمات الجهل- هو العدو الثالوث الأسود:  المجوس  واليهود  والنصارى، أفقدونا الهداية حتى يتمكنوا منا وحتى نساويهم  في  باطلهم وشرهم  وجحيمهم، واستجبنا لهم، فالقرآن تقرءونه على الموتى أم  لا؟  كم حلقة معقودة  الآن في المدينة لدراسة كتاب الله؟ أين أهل المدينة  ؟كم  منهم بيننا؟ كيف  نعرف؟ كيف نتصل بربنا؟ كيف نحقق ولايتنا له عز وجل  ونحن  معرضون تائهون؟ وا  أسفاه، وا حسرتاه! ولكن ما شاء الله كان.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (29)  
الحلقة (391)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (22)**
**
          يذكر الله عز وجل عباده في هذه  الآيات بالنعم التي أنعم بها  عليهم، فهو  سبحانه منزل المطر من السماء،  ومنبت الحب في السنابل، ومخرج  التمر من  النخيل، ومنشئ جنات الأعناب  والزيتون والرمان، وكل هذا سخره  لعباده، فينظر  أي عباده الذي يشكر نعمة  الله، ويوقن بآياته العظيمة ويؤمن  به سبحانه،  وأيهم يكون ميتاً لا تنفعه  ذكرى، ولا تفيده موعظة أو آية.
تقرير آيات سورة الأنعام القضايا العقدية الثلاث بذكر مظاهر القدرة الإلهية
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره،  ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل  له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق  بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة  الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل، رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم  الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع  قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت  عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده  ).
ومن  أراد أن يتأكد من صحة الخبر فعليه بصحيح مسلم   وغيره، وعليه بالواقع،  أرأيتم لو كنا في مقهى أو في عرس أو في سوق أو في   وليمة هل يحصل هذا  السكون؟ والله ما كان، هل رأيتم لو كنا في مجلس غير هذا   أما يقع بيننا  العذاب: السب والشتم والتلصص والسرقة؟ ولكن هنا الرحمة   تغشانا. 
أما  الملائكة فهم والله يطوفون بكم، أليس الأفضل  والأكمل أن  يباهي الله بكم  ملائكته: انظروا إلى عبيدي كيف اجتمعوا في  بيتي يتلون  كتابي، يتملقون لي  ويتزلفون إلي؟ فكيف نحصل على هذا؟ لا  نستطيعه بالملايين.
ومع   الأسف ما أكثر المحرومين، مجالسهم خارج المسجد  لا تنتج لهم درهماً  لمعاشهم  ولا حسنة لمعادهم، ويقضون الساعة والساعات  فيما لا ينفع، والله  نسأل أن  يهديهم.
ما  زلنا مع سورة الأنعام المكية، تلك السورة التي  زفت بسبعين  ألف ملك ولهم  زجل وتسبيح، وها نحن مع الآية المتأخرة من  الآيات التي  درسناها بالأمس،  فلنستمع إلى تجويدها مع الآيات السابقة لها.
(إِنَّ  اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى  يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ  الْمَيِّتِ  وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى   تُؤْفَكُونَ   *  فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   *     وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي    ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ    يَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ    *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ   نَبَاتَ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهُ خَضِرًا نُخْرِجُ مِنْهُ   حَبًّا  مُتَرَاكِبًا وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ طَلْعِهَا قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ    وَجَنَّاتٍ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ مُشْتَبِهًا    وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ انظُرُوا إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَيَنْعِهِ    إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنعام:95-99].
معاشر   المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات! هذه الآيات الخمس وما سبقها   من فاتحة السورة وما يأتي بعد ذلك  إلى خاتمتها كلها تقرر مبدأ لا إله إلا   الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن  البعث الآخر حق، وأن ما يتم فيه إنما  يتم  بحسب الأعمال خيرها وشرها، هذه  الآيات تقرر وجود الله، وجود الخالق  البارئ  المصور العزيز الحكيم، تقرر  ذلك بعرض هذه الآيات الكونية في  الملكوت الأعلى  والملكوت الأسفل، هل من  خالق سوى الله؟ هل من خالق غير  الله؟ لا يستطيع  كائن في الأرض أن يشير  إلى خالقٍ سوى الله، إما أن يقول:  لا خالق إلا الله،  أو ينكس رأسه  ويطأطئه ويقول: لا أدري.
وهل  يعقل وجود مخلوق بدون  خالق؟! هل يعقل أن يوجد  مخلوق بدون خالق ذي علم  أحاط بكل شيء، وذي قدرة لا  يعجزها شيء، وذي حكمة  لا يخرج أبداً من فعلها  شيء؟ 
أهمية معرفة الله تعالى لتحصيل محبته
   والآيات تدعو إلى معرفة الله بواسطة هذه  الآيات الكونية، وهذه الآيات   القرآنية التنزيلية؛ لأن معرفة الله حق  المعرفة هي التي تجعل العارف يقوى   على أن يعيش ثمانين وتسعين سنة لا يلفظ  بسوء، ولا ينطق بمكروه، ولا يمد يده   بباطل، ولا يمشي خطوة في غير ما  يرضي الله عز وجل، هذا هو العلم الذي قال   فيه عز وجل: ( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى  اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ   )[فاطر:28]،  ما هم علماء الذرة  والهيدروجين والتقنية ولا السحر ولا  الأعمال الشيطانية،  وإنما العلماء  بربهم الذين عرفوه بأسمائه وصفاته،  عرفوه بواسطة آياته  الكونية  والتنزيلية فأكسبتهم معرفته أمرين عظيمين: حبه  تعالى فوق كل محبوب  ثم  الخوف منه والخشية. والرسول  الكريم يقول: ( اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من  يحبك، وحب كل عمل يقربني من  حبك، اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من أهلي ونفسي  ومالي والناس أجمعين )،  كيف  تحب الله وأنت ما رأيت جماله ولا كماله ولا  عظمته ولا جبروته ولا  قدرته،  ولا عرفت شيئاً من أسمائه وصفاته؟ من أين  لك؟ ومعنى هذا أن نعود إلى  كتاب  الله، لقد فصل الله فيه الآيات تفصيلاً،  ما إن تقرأه متأملاً متفكراً   متدبراً حتى يزداد إيمانك في قلبك، وتظهر  دلائل حبك له تعالى وخشيتك منه،   ولهذا يقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم )،   يتلونه ثم بعد التلاوة يتدارسونه  بينهم ليعرفوا مراد الله من كل آية،   ليعرفوا ما يجب عليهم، ما يجب لهم، ما  يجب أن يتركوه، ما يجب أن يقوموا  به،  ليعرفوا كيف يتملقون لله ويتزلفون  إليه بترداد اسمه وذكره، بالركوع   والسجود له، بحبس الحياة كلها ووقفها  عليه؛ ليحبهم، فإذا أحبهم أحبوه.      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به نبات كل شيء...) 
يقول جل ذكره: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً    )[الأنعام:99]،  هل هناك من يرفع يده ويقول: نحن بنو فلان أنزلنا المطر؟   لعل أمريكا قالت،  لعل ملاحدة الروس قالوا، ثم إن استطعتم أن تبخروا الماء   كما زعمتم فمن جمع  المطر في السماء؟ هل في السماء من ماء؟ أين الماء  الآن؟  من جمع تلك السحب  وصيرها كأنها أنعام تحمل في ضرعها اللبن؟ ثم  السحب تمر  شرقاً وغرباً وتخيم  على ديار قوم وترحل ولا تصب إلا بعد إذن  ربها لها، فهل  هناك غيره؟ (وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً    )[الأنعام:99]،  وهذا الماء أصله ملح أجاج، والله كأنه مصفى في آلاف   الآلات، سبحان الله  العظيم! لم لا نسأل: هذا الماء من أنزله؟ فيقال لنا:   هذا الله، فنقول: من  هو الله؟ فييقال: خالقكم ورازقكم وربكم الذي لا رب   لكم سواه.
(وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً   فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ  )[الأنعام:99]، هذا التفات من الغيبة إلى الحضور،   أخرجنا نحن رب العزة والجلال والكمال، ( فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ نَبَاتَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ    )[الأنعام:99]، ما من شيء ينبت على سطح الأرض إلا والماء سببه، والله  وحده  هو الذي يخرجه، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى    )[الأنعام:95]،  حبة الشعير الصماء أو البر من يفلقها؟ نواة التمرة من   يشقها ويخرج ذلك  الفتيل؟ من يقوى على هذا؟ من يدعيه؟ لا إله إلا الله.        
معنى قوله تعالى: (فأخرجنا منه خضراً نخرج منه حباً متراكباً ومن النخل من طلعها قنوان دانية) 
 (فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ نَبَاتَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهُ خَضِرًا    )[الأنعام:99]، لما تنشق الحبة وتنفلق يخرج منها ذلك القصيل، وذلك القصيل   قد يكون براً أو شعيراً أو ذرة أو أرزاً، أنواع متنوعة.(فَأَخْرَ  جْنَا   مِنْهُ خَضِرًا نُخْرِجُ مِنْهُ حَبًّا مُتَرَاكِبًا   )[الأنعام:99]،  ذاك  الخضر الأخضر الذي خرج من الحبة بعد فلق الله لها  وشقها يخرج الله  تعالى  منه حباً متراكباً، انظر إلى السنبلة حبها منظم  متراكم تعجز عن مثله   الآلات. 
(وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ  )[الأنعام:99]، ونخرج من النخل،   والنخل واحده: نخلة، والجمع: نخل اسم جنس، ( وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ   طَلْعِهَا قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ  )[الأنعام:99]، القنوان: جمع قنو، وهو   العرق، وبلغة أهل المغرب: العرجون، هذه النخلة الخشبة الميتة كيف يخرج هذا   منها؟
أولاً:   يكون الطلع، ثم يخضر وينشق ويخرج منه ذاك  الذي كان محروزاً محفوظاً فيه   فجأة فإذا به تمر، ويصبح قنواً دانياً  متدلياً، والنخلة في السنوات الأولى   تتناول منها التمر بيديك لا تصعد ولا  تنزله بآلة، فمن فعل هذا؟ إنه الله   تعالى، لماذا فعله؟ هل لحاجة إلى  ذلك؟ ما فعله الله إلا من أجلنا، من أجل   بني آدم فقط، الذين ما خلقهم إلا  من أجل أن يذكروه ويشكروه، فمن ذكره وشكره   أعزه وأسعده، ومن كفره ونسيه  أهانه وأذله وأشقاه، إذ علة الحياة كلها أن   يذكر الله ويشكر.
وهل  يذكر بالأوراد التي يبتدعها المبتدعة؟ يذكر   بماذا؟ بالأغاني والأهازيج؟  يذكر بما أحب أن يذكر به، وقد علم ذلك رسوله   وبين له الكلمات الطيبات التي  يحب أن يسمعها من عبده، فلا ذكر يأتي من غير   رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وكل ورد مبتدع لا قيمة له بل هو بدعة   وضلالة.
والشكر  كيف يكون؟ الشكر يكون بطاعته عز وجل، بفعل  محابه وترك  مكارهه، ذلكم والله  الشكر، الشكر أن تطيعه في أوامره فلا تفرط  فيها ولا  تضيعها، وفي نواهيه  فلا تقبل عليها ولا تخالفه، أنت يومئٍذ من  الشاكرين،  زيادة على حمد الله  والاعتراف بآلائه وإنعامه.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (وجنات من أعناب)
  قال تعالى: ( وَجَنَّاتٍ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ    )[الأنعام:99]، أي: وأخرجنا بذلك الماء جنات من أعناب، والأعناب: جمع عنب،   هذا أوان حصاده، هذا العنب كيف يوجد؟! شجرة العنب من خلقها؟تكون   يابسة  كخشب وحطب ثم تتحول إلى ذات أوراق ثم إلى ذات عناقيد كعناقيد التمر    متدلية كلها حلوة، فمن فعل هذا؟ إنه الله تعالى لا إله إلا هو، هو الخالق    الرازق، فلا نقبل على مخلوق أبداً بقلوبنا ولا بوجوهنا، ولكن نقبل عليه   هو،  ونسلم له القلب والوجه، ( وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ  وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  )[النساء:125].
والعنب   والتمر مغذيان فيهما فيتامينات عجب، التمر  هذا بالذات تستطيع أن تعيش   عليه، في بعض السرايا كان الصحابة يعيشون على  التمر، وعاشت أمتنا على   التمر، قيل: إن واحدة التمر فيها غذاء أكثر من  خمس عشرة تفاحة، سمعنا هذا   من بعض الناس، وهو جائز، الحبة الواحدة من  التمر تغذي جسمك أكثر من خمس   عشرة تفاحة.   
قصة صقلبي يسلم لرؤية بديع خلق الله تعالى في حلاوة التمر
ذكرنا  قصة منذ سنين في الدرس: وهي أنه جاء صقلبي  من شمال العالم، من  تلك الديار  التي لا تعرف التمر ولا النخل، ودخل إلى  بلادنا الصحراوية  وذهبنا معه إلى  الحديقة إلى البستان إلى الجنان، فقدمنا  له الرطب فتعجب  فقال: كيف يصنع  هذا؟ ما هو المصنع الذي ينتج هذا الرطب  الحلو؟ وقال: هذا  الذي يفعل هذا  ينبغي أن يجل ويقدس! فلما انتهى إلى  البستان وشاهد أنه من  النخل عرف أن  هذا ليس من صنع الإنسان، وأن هذا من  صنع الله عز وجل، فآمن  ودخل في  الإسلام.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (والزيتون والرمان مشتبهاً وغير متشابه انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر 
  قال تعالى: ( وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ    )[الأنعام:99]، وأنشأ الزيتون والرمان بذلك الماء، الزيتون جنس معروف   والرمان كذلك، ( مُشْتَبِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ   )[الأنعام:99]،   الرمان نفسه فيه الحلو وفيه الحامض وفيه، الورقة والشجرة  تشتبه بأختها،   ولكن هذه ثمرها حلو، وهذه ثمرها حامض أو مر، وهذه بين  الحموضة  والحلاوة.ثانياً:   شجرة الرمان كشجرة الزيتون بالنسبة إلى الورق والأغصان  كلها متساوية، إلا   أن ورق الرمان قد يكون أكثر خضرة، والزيتون يكن فيه  بعض السواد، لكن   التشابه حاصل، متشابه من جهة وغير متشابه من أخرى، فمن  صنع هذا؟ من أوجده؟ 
قال تعالى: ( وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ  مُشْتَبِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ انظُرُوا إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ  وَيَنْعِهِ   )[الأنعام:99]،  شجرة الزيتون وشجرة الرمان متساويتان  متشابهتان، وحين  تثمران وتنضج  ثمارهما تجد الفرق بين عنقود العنب وبين  حبة الزيتون كما بين  الليل  والنهار، فمن يفرق هذا التفريق؟
شجرة  من خشب تنتج هذا العنب!  والرمانة تنتج هذا  الرمان! والرمان غذاء كامل  أيضاً وشراب، والزيتون لا  تسأل عن الدهن وعن  الزيت وحاجة البشر إليه.
هيا  نسأل: من أوجد هذا؟  هل اللات؟ هل عيسى؟ من هو  هذا أوجد ذلك؟ إنه الله رب  العالمين، فهيا نحبه،  هيا نعبده، دلنا كيف  نعبده؟ كيف نذل ونستكين له من  أجل أن يحبنا، هيا  نتعلم.
قال تعالى: ( وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ   مُشْتَبِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ انظُرُوا إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ   وَيَنْعِهِ  )[الأنعام:99]، والينع: النضوج، فعندما يستوي وينضج تجدون   الفرق بين عنقود العنب والزيتون.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (إن في ذلكم لآيات لقوم يؤمنون)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ    )[الأنعام:99]  المذكور لكم، المبين لكم، المفصل فيه هذه الآيات، فيه آيات   بينات واضحات  كالشمس والقمر بدلالتها على وجود ربٍ وإلهٍ عزيز حكيم قدير   لا يعجزه شيء،  وهو إله الأولين والآخرين.(إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لَآيَاتٍ    )[الأنعام:99]، ولكن من يرى الآيات؟ من يبصرها؟ من ينتفع بها؟ الحي أو   الميت؟ فلهذا قال: ( لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:99]،  أما الكافرون  فموتى، وهي الحقيقة التي لا ننساها، الكافر  ميت، والمؤمن حي،  والبرهنة  على ذلك والتدليل عليه: أن الحي يسمع النداء  ويجيب الدعاء ويعطي  إذا طلب  منه، ويأخذ إذا أعطي ويفعل إذا أمر، وينتهي  إذا نهي، والكافر هل  يسمع  النداء؟ هل يجيبه؟ هل يعطي ما أوجب الله؟ هل  ينتهي عما نهى الله عنه؟  لا،  فهو ميت.
والأكثر  دلالة: أن أهل الذمة في ديارنا من اليهود   والنصارى والمجوس إذا أهل هلال  رمضان هل نطالبهم بالصيام؟ هل إذا آن أوان   الزكاة نطالبهم بإخراج الزكاة؟  هل إذا نادى مناد أن: حي على الصلاة نقول:   تعالوا صلوا؟ الجواب: لا.  لماذا؟ لأنهم أموات، إذا نفخت فيهم روح  الإيمان  وقالوا: لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله فحينئذ مرهم يفعلون  وانههم ينتهون،  ولهذا هذه الآيات التي  بينها تعالى من يشاهدها وينتفع بها  الميت أو الحي؟  الحي، اقرأها على  الكافر من أولها إلى آخرها فلا يتحرك  أبداً؛ لأنه ميت، ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:99].   
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
 هيا نسمع أيضاً مرة ثانية شرح هذه الآيات ونقف على هداية الله فيها.قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: 
[معنى الآيات: 
ما   زال السياق في بيان الدليل على وجوب توحيد الله  تعالى وبطلان عبادة غيره،   فقال تعالى واصفاً نفسه بأفعاله العظيمة  الحكيمة التي تثبت ربوبيته وتقرر   إلوهيته وتبطل ربوبية وإلوهية غيره مما  زعم المشركون أنها أرباب لهم  وآلهة:  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ  وَالنَّوَى   )[الأنعام:95]،  أي: هو الذي يفلق الحب ويخرج منه الزرع لا  غيره، وهو الذي  يفلق النوى  ويخرج منه الشجر والنخل لا غيره، فهو الإله  الحق -إذاً- وما  عداه باطل.
وقال:  ( يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  )[الأنعام:95]، فيخرج الزرع الحيّ من  الحب الميت، ( وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ  مِنَ الْحَيِّ )[الأنعام:95]، فيخرج  الحب من الزرع الحيّ، والنخلة  والشجرة من النواة الميتة.
ثم  يقول: ( ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:95]، أي:  المستحق للإلهية -أي:  العبادة- وحده، ( فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ  )[الأنعام:95]، أي: فكيف -يا للعجب-  تصرفون عن عبادته وتأليهه إلى تأليه  وعبادة غيره؟!
ويقول:  ( فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ )[الأنعام:96]، أي:  هو الله الذي يفلق ظلام الليل  فيخرج منه ضياء النهار، ( وَجَعَلَ  اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا )[الأنعام:96]، أي:  ظرف سكن وسكون وراحة تسكن فيه  الأحياء من تعب النهار والعمل فيه ليستريحوا.
وقوله:  ( وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا  )[الأنعام:96]،  أي: وجعل الشمس  والقمر يدوران في فلكيهما بحساب تقدير لا  يقدر عليه إلا  هو، وبذلك يعرف  الناس الأوقات وما يتوقف عليها من عبادات  وأعمال وآجال  وحقوق.
ثم  يشير إلى فعله ذلك فيقول: ( ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ  الْعَزِيزِ )[الأنعام:96]  الغالب على أمره، ( الْعَلِيمِ )[الأنعام:96]   بسائر خلقه وأحوالهم  وحاجاتهم، وقد فعل ذلك لأجلهم، فكيف -إذاً- لا يستحق   عبادتهم وتأليههم؟  عجباً لحال بني آدم ما أضلهم!
ويقول  تعالى في الآية الثالثة: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ  لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ  وَالْبَحْرِ )[الأنعام:97]،   هذه منة أخرى من مننه على الناس ومظهر آخر من  مظاهر قدرته؛ حيث جعل لنا   النجوم ليهتدي بها مسافرونا في البر والبحر  حتى لا يضلوا طريقهم فيهلكوا،   فهي نعمة لا يقدر على الإنعام بها إلا  الله، فلم -إذاً- يكفر به ويعبد   سواه؟
وقوله:  ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ )[الأنعام:97]،  يخبر به  تعالى على نعمة أخرى، وهي تفصيله  تعالى للآيات وإظهارها لينتفع  بها  العلماء الذين يميزون بنور العلم بين  الحق والباطل والضار والنافع.
ويقول  في الآية الرابعة: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي  أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  )[الأنعام:98]  هي آدم عليه السلام،  فبعضكم مستقر في الأرحام وبعضنا مستودع  في الأصلاب،  وهو مظهر من مظاهر  إنعامه وقدرته ولطفه وإحسانه.
ويختم  الآية بقوله: ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ  لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ  )[الأنعام:98]؛ لتقوم لهم الحجة على ألوهيته تعالى  دون ألوهية ما عداه من  سائر المخلوقات؛ لفهمهم أسرار الكلام وعلل الحديث  ومغزاه.
ويقول  في الآية الأخيرة: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً  )[الأنعام:99]، وهو ماء المطر. ويقول: (  فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ نَبَاتَ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ )[الأنعام:99]، أي: ينبت، أي:  قابل للإنبات من سائر الزروع  والنباتات.
ويقول:  ( فَأَخْرَجْنَا )[الأنعام:99] من ذلك  النبات ( خَضِرًا )[الأنعام:99]،  وهو القصيل للقمح والشعير، ومن الخضر  يخرج حباً متراكباً في سنابله.
ويقول  عز وجل: ( وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ طَلْعِهَا  قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ  )[الأنعام:99]،  أي: ويخرج بإذن الله تعالى من طلع  النخل قنوان: جمع قنو:  العذق، دانية  متدلية وقريبة لا يتكلف مشقة كبيرة  من أراد جنيها والحصول  عليها.
وقوله:  ( وَجَنَّاتٍ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ )[الأنعام:99]،   يقول: وأخرجنا به بساتين من  نخيل وأعناب، وأخرجنا به كذلك الزيتون  والرمان  حال كونه مشتبهاً في اللون  وغير متشابه في الطعم، كلوا من ثمره  إذا أثمر  وينعه ينبت لديكم ذلك  التشابه وعدمه.
وختم  الآية بقوله: ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:99]المذكور كله ( لَآيَاتٍ  )[الأنعام:99]، علامات ظاهرات تدل  على وجوب ألوهية الله تعالى وبطلان  ألوهية غيره، ( لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنعام:99]؛  لأنهم أحياء يعقلون  ويفكرون ويفهمون، أما غيرهم من أهل  الكفر فهم أموات  القلوب لما ران عليها  من أوضار الشرك والمعاصي، فهم لا  يعقلون ولا يفقهون،  فأنى لهم أن يجدوا في  تلك الآيات ما يدلهم على توحيد  الله عز وجل؟ ] 
هداية الآيات
  من هداية الآيات ست هدايات، فتذكروا الآية:[   أولاً: الله خالق كل  شيء فهو رب كل شيء ]، ما دام أنه خالق كل شيء فهو  رب  كل شيء. [ ولذا وجب أن  يؤله وحده ]، أي: أن يعبد وحده [ دون ما سواه  ]،  لكونه خالق كل شيء وجب أن  يكون الإله المعبود بحق ولا يعبد سواه.
[ ثانياً: تقرير قدرة الله على كل شيء وعلمه بكل شيء وحكمته في كل شيء ] حتى في الفسيلة، فلا إله إلا الله.
[ ثالثاً: فائدة خلق النجوم، وهي الاهتداء بها في السير في الليل في البر والبحر.
رابعاً: يتم إدراك ظواهر الأمور وبواطنها بالعقل ]، ومن فقد العقل لا يدرك شيئاً.
[ خامساً: يتم إدراك أسرار الأشياء بالفقه.
سادساً: الإيمان بمثابة الحياة، والكفر بمثابة الموت في إدراك الأمور ].
والله تعالى أسأل أن يجعلنا من الأحياء، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (3)  
الحلقة (392)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (23)**

          توعد الله عز وجل من تأتيه آياته  سبحانه ثم يعرض عنها؛ لأنه بذلك  إنما  يكون قد كذب بالحق الذي جاء من عند  الله سبحانه وتعالى، رغم علمه بما  أصاب  الأمم السابقة ممن مكن لهم الله  في الأرض، فكذبوا وأعرضوا، فكان  جزاء  تكذيبهم وإعراضهم أن دمر الله  عليهم، وأهلكهم بذنوبهم، وأنشأ بعدهم  أمماً  أخرى، فهو القاهر فوق عباده  عز وجل، وهو العزيز الحكيم.    
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة الأنعام
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى، ونستعينه  ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله  فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،  وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،  أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين  يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد،  ومن  يعصِ الله ورسوله فلا يضر  إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي  الثلاث بعدها ندرس بإذن الله كتاب  الله؛  رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود على  لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله  عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله،  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة،  وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).                         
مجمل ما عالجته سورة الأنعام من العقائد
   وأذكر الإخوان والأبناء أن السورة هي سورة  الأنعام، تلك السورة  العظيمة  التي شيعها سبعون ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح،  تلك السورة التي تعالج  أعظم  العقائد، وأهم مبادئ الكمال والسعادة في  الحياتين، تعالج العقيدة:  توحيد  الله، تقرير نبوة رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، البعث الآخر ولقاء  الله،  هذه السورة العظيمة درسنا منها  الآيات الآتية تلاوتها:  
مظاهر الربوبية المستلزمة استحقاق الله تعالى للعبادة
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. (   الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ   الظُّلُمَاتِ  وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ     *  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ     *  وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ   وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:1-3].هذه الآيات   درسناها، مرة ثانية أعيدها تذكيراً للناسين.
(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ   )[الأنعام:1]  هذه مظاهر  الربوبية والإلهية، وهي مستلزمة لتوحيد الله، إذ  الذي يعبد وحده  دون سواه  هو الذي أنعم علينا بخلق السماوات والأرض وجعل  الظلمات والنور،  إذ  حياتنا متوقفة على ذلك، وهذه المخلوقات لم يدع كائن ما  كان خلقها، فهذه   مما هو حق الله وخلقه، وبهذا استحق الحمد وحده، واستحق  العبادة دون سواه. 
إشراك الكفرة بربهم عز وجل
 (خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ    )[الأنعام:1]  يا للعجب! يا للعجب! يعدلون بربهم غيره، ويسوونه  بمخلوقاته،  فيعبدون  الأصنام والأحجار، يعبدون الأهواء والشهوات، ويعبدون  الفروج  والأموال، ولا  يعبدون الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه، أو يعبدونه مع  ما  يعبدون، وهذا هو  العدل، يعدلون بالله غيره من مخلوقاته.    
مادة خلق الإنسان وبيان تقدير أجله الخاص وأجل الحياة الدنيا
(هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ  )[الأنعام:2]   من يرد على الله؟! من يقول: لا، هل نحن خلقنا من ذهب، أو خلقنا من سمن، أو   خلقنا من ساج أو عاج؟ ( خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ   )[الأنعام:2]  باعتبار  خلق آدم ونحن ذريته، ثم عظامنا ولحومنا وعروقنا  ودماؤنا كلها من  الأرض،  إذ أغذيتنا فواكه وخضر ولحوم وحبوب كلها من  التراب، وهي أساس وجودنا   ومنبعنا وبقاء حياتنا.(ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلًا   )[الأنعام:2]  ألا وهو أجل  الموت لكل حي منا، وحدد وعده ووقته وميعاده، هل  هناك من يقول:  لا حق لله  تعالى في خلقي ولا في تحديد حياتي أو موتي؟ لا  أحد.
ثم   هناك أجل مسمى عنده معروف لديه، يجهله كل كائن  في السماء والأرض، ألا وهو   أجل نهاية هذه الحياة، أجل البعث الآخر  والحياة الآخرة، من يرد على الله؟   من يتكلم؟ لا أحد.
(قَضَى أَجَلًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ  أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:2] يا بني آدم ( تَمْتَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:2]  تشكون  وتضطربون، مالكم؟ أين يذهب بكم؟ الذي خلقكم وخلق كل  شيء من أجلكم،  هذا  الخالق العلام تمترون في وجوب عبادته وحده دون سواه،  تمترون في  ألوهيته،  أين يذهب بعقولكم يا بني آدم؟!   
إحاطة علم الله تعالى بسر عباده وجهرهم وكسبهم
   (وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ    )[الأنعام:3] أي: المعبود في العوالم العلوية والسفلية، وهو في السماء   إله معبود، وفي الأرض إله معبود، ومع هذا ( يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ   وَجَهْرَكُمْ   )[الأنعام:3]  هو فوق عرشه بائن من خلقه فوق السماوات،  والعوالم كلها في  قبضته وبين  يديه، يعلم سر من يسر كلامه وجهر من يجهر  به، لا تظن أنك إذا  اختبأت في  سراديب، أو دخلت في قوارير الزجاج أن الله  لا يسمع ما تقول!  والله ما كان  هذا، بل يعلم السر والنجوى.(يَعْلَم  ُ  سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ  وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ   )[الأنعام:3]   بجوارحكم وكواسبكم، لقد علم الجوارح التي نجترح بها السيئات  والحسنات،   والكواسب التي نكتسب بها الخير والشر، ألا وهي السمع والبصر  والفم واللسان   واليدان والرجلان والبطن والفرج، يعلم ما نكسب، ولازم ذلك  أنه يعلمه  للجزاء  به، وللمحاسبة عليه، وإن قلت: سوف أجحد أعمالي وأكتمها  وأنا بين  يديه؛ فقد  أخبرنا تعالى أنه يستنطق الجوارح فتنطق: ( يَوْمَ  تَشْهَدُ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ  )[النور:24]، فحين يحاول المرء أن يجحد أو يخفي أو  يبدل  ويغير يقول الله للجوارح: انطقي. واسكت يا لسان!
إذاً:   هل استنارت قلوبنا بهذه الآيات الثلاث؟  عرفنا ربنا؟ عرفنا خالقنا؟ عرفنا   من وضع آجالنا في مواعيدها؟ عرفنا من  يجمعنا في ساحة فصل القضاء ثم ينبئنا   بأعمالنا ثم يجزينا بها؟ إما سعادة  بعد ذلك، وإما شقاء، والله الذي لا  إله  غيره لهذا هو الذي نحن مقبلون  عليه، أحببنا أم كرهنا.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين) 
 والآن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث معطوفة على سابقتها: قال تعالى: ( وَمَا   تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَّا كَانُوا عَنْهَا   مُعْرِضِينَ   *  فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ فَسَوْفَ   يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاءُ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون    *    أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ    مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَكُمْ وَأَرْسَلْنَا    السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ    تَحْتِهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَنشَأْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ    قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ  )[الأنعام:4-6] كلام من هذا؟ من يقوى على أن يتكلم  بهذا؟ هذا كلام الجبار الواحد القهار جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.
(وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ   )[الأنعام:4]   وآيات الله القرآنية عرفنا أنها ستة آلاف ومائتان وست  وثلاثون آية، كل آية   تدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وأن  البعث حق، والآية:   العلامة الدالة على الشيء، فإذا قلنا: هذه الآية: (  وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ  مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَّا كَانُوا  عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ    )[الأنعام:4]  من قالها؟ هل هناك من أنزلها وقالها غير الله؟ إذاً: فهي   تشهد بوجود الله  وعلمه وحكمته وقدرته، وأنه رب الأولين والآخرين، ومعبود   أهل السماء  والأرضين.
ومن  نزلت عليه في الدنيا من يكون غير رسول الله  محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم؟  إذاً: فهل يكون غير رسوله، وينزل عليه وحيه؟  فهي تشهد بأن  محمداً رسول  الله.
وفائدة  تلك الشهادة (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول   الله) والمقصود منها: أن يعبد  الله في الأرض؛ إذ ما خلق العوالم كلها إلا   من أجل أن يذكر فيها ويشكر؛  فلهذا كان شر الخلق وشر البريئة من كفر بالله   فلم يذكره ولم يشكره.
دائماً  نقول: من شر الخليقة؟ هل القردة  والخنازير؟  لا! هل الكلاب والذئاب؟ لا!  هل الأفاعي والحيات؟ لا! شر الخليقة  من أعرض  عن ذكر الله، فلم يذكر الله  ولم يشكره!
أيخلقك  الله -يا عبد  الله- ويرزقك ويهبك سمعك  وبصرك وكل حياتك، ويخلق هذه  العوالم من أجلك حتى  عالم الشقاء وعالم  السعادة، ثم تعرض عنه ولا تلتفت  إليه، لا تطيعه فلا تذكر  ولا تشكر، من شر  الخلق سوى هذا؟!
تكذيب المشركين بآيات الله تعالى الكونية وآياته القرآنية
  (وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ   )[الأنعام:4]  قد  تكون معجزة كانشقاق القمر؛ فقد انشق القمر، وشاهده طغاة  المشركين   وجبابرتهم ثم قالوا: سحر. وقالوا: كذب. وقالوا: خرافة وضلالة.  واقرءوا: ( اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ  )[القمر:1] اقتربت الساعة ساعة النهاية، اقتربت بالفعل، وانشق القمر على جبل أبي قبيس فلقتين، وهم يشاهدون، وقالوا: سحر! ( اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ   *  وَإِنْ يَرَوْا آيَةً يُعْرِضُوا وَيَقُولُوا سِحْرٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ    *  وَكَذَّبُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ   )[القمر:1-3]  ما اتبعوا  عقولهم، فالآيات معجزات، وآيات القرآن أعظم منها،  ما تأتيهم من  آية إلا  كانوا عنها معرضين، ما معنى (معرضين)؟ لا يريدون أن  يسمعوها ولا  يتأملوا  ما فيها، ولا يعملوا بها، فيعطوها أدبارهم ولا  يلتفتون إليها، فهيا  نكشف  الغطاء:   
الإعراض عن آيات الله تعالى في حياة المسلمين اليوم
هل  العالم الإسلامي اليوم ومنذ قرون غير معرض عن  آيات الله؟ آيات الله   الحاملة لشرائعه وأحكامه وعباداته وقوانينه؛ هذه  الآيات هل أقبل عليها   المسلمون في بيوت ربهم وبيوتهم يتدارسونها ويعلمون  ما تحويه من الهدى،   ويطبقونه في حياتهم؟ هل أقيمت الصلاة في بيوتهم  وديارهم؟ هل جبيت الزكاة؟   هل أمر بالمعروف ونهي عن المنكر؟ هل اتحدت  كلمتهم؟ هل بايعوا إمامهم؟ هل   عبدوا الله بما شرع لهم؟ هل عرفوا الله  معرفة أوجدت حبه في قلوبهم، والرهبة   منه والخوف في نفوسهم فأطاعوه؟ إن  أردنا القول الصحيح فوالله لأكثرهم   معرضون عن آيات الله.أليس   الإعراض هو عدم الالتفات إلى الشيء أم لا؟  إنهم يوم يجتمعون على آيات   الله في بيوت الرب، يحفظونها ويتدارسونها  ويطبقونها وتظهر أنوارها في   قلوبهم وآدابهم وأخلاقهم وسلوكهم وحياتهم؛  حينئذ يكون أولئك حقاً قد   أقبلوا على آيات الله، أما أن نعيش هكذا عيشة  اليهود والنصارى، لا صلاة   تقام ولا زكاة تجبى، ولا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن  منكر، ولا إخاء ولا مودة   ولا رحمة، ولا علم ولا دموع ولا بكاء من الله،  نعيش كما يعيش اليهود   والنصارى ونقول: ما أعرضنا؟! وهذا الوعيد الذي ذكره  تعالى للأولين أما حصل   لنا لما أعرضنا؟ أما أذلنا الله حتى لليهود؟ أما كسر  بيضتنا وألصقنا   بالأرض، وأصبح النصارى والمجوس يتحكمون فينا؟ 
(وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ   رَبِّهِمْ  )[الأنعام:4] التي ينزلها وحياً أو يعطيها معجزة وإكراماً   لرسوله ( إِلَّا كَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ  )[الأنعام:4].    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فقد كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فسوف يأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون) 
 (فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ  )[الأنعام:5]، ورسول الله   حق، الدين الإلهي الإسلامي حق، القرآن حق، البعث والجزاء الآخر حق، والله   حق.(كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ  )[الأنعام:5] يحمله كتاب  الله  ويبينه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذاً: ( فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ   أَنْبَاءُ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون   )[الأنعام:5]  أعرضوا وكذبوا  واستهزءوا، وهل بقي إثم أكثر من هذا؟ إنهم  أولاً: أعرضوا عن  شرع الله  وكتابه وقوانينه. ثانياً: كذبوا بذلك، فلم  يطبقوا ولم يعملوا.  ثالثاً:  استهزءوا وسخروا.
فقال تعالى: ( فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاءُ مَا   كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون  )[الأنعام:5]، فسوف يأتيهم أنباء وأخبار ما   كانوا به يستهزئون، ونفَّسَها بقوله: ( فَسَوْفَ  )[الأنعام:5] حتى لا   يقال: تأخر عنا، هو وقت طويل. فلا بد أن يأتي أخبار ما كانوا به يستهزئون.
وقد   عرفنا ما أصاب أمتنا لما أعرضت عن كتاب ربها  وهدي نبيها، عرفنا كيف تقسمت   وتوزعت وتقطعت بعدما كانت أمة واحدة، وعرفنا  كيف افتقرت وهانت وذلت بعدما   كانت أعز وأغنى أمة في العالم! عرفنا كيف  ذهب الإخاء والحب والولاء: (  المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً ) ، (  المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه  ولا يخذله ولا يكذبه، كل المسلم على المسلم  حرام، دمه وعرضه وماله )،   فأراق اليهود والنصارى دماء المسلمين، وانتهكوا  أعراضهم، وفعلوا الأعاجيب   فيهم! أليس هذا نتيجة الإعراض عن كتاب الله  وعن آيات الله؟   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم ...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( أَلَمْ يَرَوْا  )[الأنعام:6] ألم ينته إلى علمهم ويشاهدوا   تلك الأمم التي أهلكها الله عز وجل؟ ( أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا   مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ   )[الأنعام:6]  والمراد من القرن: أهله،  والقرن: مائة سنة، وقد يقال: سبعون  وثمانون، لكن  الصحيح: مائة سنة؛ لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لـعبد  الله بن بسر رضي الله عنه: ( تعيش  قرناً )  فعاش مائة سنة، فأخذ من ذلك  الصحابة أن القرن تفسيره الصحيح:  مائة عام،  وقد يكون الجيل من الناس  قرناً، من اقترنوا كلهم في وقت واحد  فهم قرن من  القرون.(أَلَمْ يَرَوْا  كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  مِنْ قَرْنٍ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَكُمْ    )[الأنعام:6]  وهذا التفات، ما لم نمكن لكم يا أيها المعرضون! مكناهم   بمعنى: سادوا  وحكموا وورثوا وملكوا وسادوا، الأمر الذي ما مكنه لغيرهم من   هؤلاء  المعرضين. (وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا    )[الأنعام:6] الأمطار الغزيرة والنباتات على اختلافها، وأنواع ما يحتاجون   إليه من الزروع والثمار والحبوب. ( وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ   تَحْتِهِمْ  )[الأنعام:6] أي: تحت قصورهم وفي بساتينهم وحدائقهم.                          
الذنوب سبب الهلاك    
  (فَأَهْلَكْنَاه  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ   )[الأنعام:6]  هل هناك ذنوب تسبب  الهلاك وأخرى لا تسبب الهلاك؟ هل هناك سم  يقتل وآخر لا  يقتل؟ هل هناك  حديد يقطع وآخر لا يقطع؟ هل هناك نار تحرق  وأخرى لا تحرق؟  إذاً: الذنوب  سنن من سنن الله التي تهلك وتدمر وتسوق  للخسران والدمار، ما  هناك ذنب  يقال فيه: هذا لا يؤاخذ الله به، إذ الذنب  معناه: العصيان والتمرد   والخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله، وبهذا يؤخذ الإنسان  من عقبه ومن ذنبه، فسمي   الذنب ذنباً لأنه كالذنب للحيوان، إذا جرى أمامك  حيوان فإنك تأخذه من  ذنبه،  فكل ما يؤاخذ به المرء من معاص سمه ذنباً وأطلق  عليه أنه  ذنب.(أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ  قَرْنٍ   )[الأنعام:6] من القرون وأهلها ( مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ    )[الأنعام:6]  هذا أبلغ من: (مكنا لهم)، مكناهم في الأرض فسادوا وحكموا   وعاشوا هكذا ولهم  دولتهم وسلطانهم، مكنا لهم ما لم نمكن لكم أنتم، هذا فيه   احتباك، لك أن  تقول: مكناهم في الأرض ما مكنا لكم، ومكنا لهم ما مكنا   لكم.
(وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا  )[الأنعام:6] المراد من السماء: المطر، وإلا فالسماء لا تنزل، يقول الشاعر: 
إذا نزل السماء بأرض قوم        رعيناه وإن كانوا غضابًا
إذا نزل السماء: أي: المطر. 
(وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا    )[الأنعام:6] والدر معروف، هو اللبن في الضرع، درت الشاة: إذا تدفق لبنها   بين يدي الحالب لها.
(وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمْ    )[الأنعام:6] أنهار ماذا؟ العيون، أنهار كالنيل والفرات وما إلى ذلك، تجري   من تحتهم الأنهار، ( فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ   )[الأنعام:6]   هذه هي العظة والعبرة، هل أهلكهم الله ظلماً منه؟ تعالى  الله عن الظلم   وحاشاه، والله ما أهلكهم إلا بسبب ظلمهم، أي: بذنبهم،  والباء سببية،   (بذنوبهم) جمع ذنب، وهو ما يؤاخذ عليه العبد هو معصية الله  ورسوله، ومن  أمر  الله بطاعته كإمام المسلمين والوالدين والمربي ومن إليهم  ممن أمر  الله  بطاعتهم، ولكن طاعتهم في المعروف لا في المنكر، هذا هو  الذنب.  
ذكر بعض ما أخذ به المشركون من ذنوبهم ومعاصيهم
إذاً: ( فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ   وَأَنشَأْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ   )[الأنعام:6]  أمة أخرى  وقرونًا أخرى، هذه الآية تجلت أولاً في تلك السنين  السبع العجاف  التي  أذاقها الله مشركي مكة، حتى أكلوا الوبر وأكلوا  الدماء، وجاءوا يطلبون  من  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يستشفع لهم عند  الله، سبع سنين كسني   يوسف، من هذه الآيات هزيمتهم في بدر التي جمعوا لها  أحابيشهم ورجالهم   وذاقوا مرارة الهزيمة، وصرع هناك طغاتهم، كـأبي جهل  وفلان وفلان، أخذهم  بذنوبهم أم لا؟ وفتح مكة وأخذ الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأصحابه لها،  وتلك الهزيمة المرة كانت بذنوبهم أم بماذا؟ بذنوبهم.   
آثار الذنوب والمعاصي وعواقبها الوخيمة في حياة المسلمين
   وأما ما أشرنا إليه -بل صرحنا به- وهو ما أصاب  المسلمين بذنوبهم من   الاستعمار الذي تسلط عليهم، وما أذاقهم من مر  العذاب، وما أذاقهم من هون   ودون من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا؛ فهل هذا كان  بذنوبنا، أم كان ظلماً من   الله لنا؟ والله ما هو إلا بذنوبنا. وأزيدكم:   والله الذي لا إله غيره!  إن لم يتدارك الله المسلمين عاجلاً بتوبة صادقة   وإنابة حقة فلينزلن بهم ما  لم ينزل على أجدادهم من قبل، إنهم ليتعرضون   لنقمة إلهية لا نظير لها! 
نصرهم   على دول الغرب واستقلوا وامتازوا، ولهم جيوش  ولهم أموال، ويعرضون عن كتاب   الله هذا الإعراض، يعرضون عن دين الله هذا  الإعراض، ويجرون وراء الغرب  حتى  في برانيطهم وزيهم، حتى في أكلهم وشربهم،  أي ذنب من الذنوب ينتهي إلى  هذا؟ 
مرة   ثانية أقول: إن لله سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير،  فمخالفة أمر لرسول الله   واحد أذاق الله به أصحاب رسول الله مر العذاب  والهزيمة في أحد، فما هو هذا   الذنب؟ وضع صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسين رامياً  على جبل الرماة، وقال: لا   تنزلوا إن انتصرنا أو انكسرنا، الزموا  أماكنكم. وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم   قائداً ورائداً لا أقدر ولا أعلم منه  بشئون الحرب؛ لأنه يتلقى علومه من   الملكوت الأعلى.
ودارت  المعركة وانهزم المشركون وهم آلاف، وفروا   بنساؤهم هاربات يشاهدن، فلما  رأى الرماة انهزام المشركين وفرارهم وتمزقهم   قالوا: نهبط. فقال أميرهم: لا  تهبطوا، ما أمرنا الرسول بأن نهبط، قالوا:   الآن انتصرنا فلا معنى للبقاء.  هذا هو الاجتهاد الباطل، فهبطوا إلا من  شاء  الله، حيث بقي رئيسهم في نفر  معه، وما إن نزلوا من جبل الرماة حتى  عرف خالد بن الوليد قائد خيلهم، عرف  أن الهزيمة الآن تثبت، فاحتل الجبل؛  لأن الجبل كان درعاً واقياً للمجاهدين  وراءهم، فاحتله خالد  وقتل من عليه،  وما إن احتل الجبل وسدد السهام والرماح  حتى انهزموا، وجرح  وجه رسول  الله، وكسرت رباعيته، ودخل المغفر في رأسه،  بسبب ماذا؟ بسبب الذنب  أم لا؟  والله إنه لبسبب هذا الذنب، والله هو الذي  أخبر بهذا: ( أَوَلَمَّا  أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ  مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى  هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ   )[آل  عمران:165]، عصوا الرسول  فقط في قضية، اسألوا العالم الإسلامي كم هو  عاص  للرسول، في الحجاب الذي  اختفى بين نساء المؤمنين، في الربا الذي أصبح   حلالاً شائعاً في العالم  الإسلامي، في التمزق والفرقة ولعن بعضهم بعضاً،   والرضا بالدويلات  الهابطة، أيرضى الله بهذا الخلاف والفرقة؟ ما أجاز لنا   الفرقة ولا أذن  فيها أبداً، ماذا نقول؟ ذنوب لا حد لها، وأكثر ما نقول: كيف   لا يؤمر  المواطنون بإقامة الصلاة؟ ما المانع؟ لماذا لا تجبى الزكاة إرضاء   لله،  طلباً لرضاه وإن كنتم أغنياء؟ لماذا لا توجد هيئات الأمر بالمعروف   والنهي  عن المنكر؟ يكون البوليس والشرط يصفرون ويصيحون، ويفجرون في   الشوارع،  ولا أمر بمعروف ولا نهي عن منكر! أي إعراض أكثر من هذا الإعراض؟!    
حاجتنا إلى التوبة الصادقة بالعودة إلى التربية المسجدية
وأخيراً:  قل انتظروا، والله إن لم يتداركنا الله  بتوبة فلنهلكن، ما  التوبة هذه؟ أن  نرجع إليه فقط، وقد بينت وجه التوبة  الصادقة، وهي إذا دقت  الساعة السادسة  مساء وجب ترك العمل والإقبال على  الله في بيوته، النساء  والرجال  والأطفال، ما إن يصلوا المغرب حتى يجلسوا  لمرب حكيم عليم بكتاب  الله وسنة  الرسول، وكلهم آذان صاغية، وقلوب واعية،  يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة،  ما  يتعلمون أدباً إلا طبقوه على الفور، ولا  خلقاً إلا اكتسبوه وتخلقوا به،   ومن شعر أن له ذنباً من تلك اللحظة تاب  إلى الله منه وتركه، ويخرجون إلى   بيوتهم وكلهم أنوار يذكرون الله  ويسبحونه ويسألونه حاجاتهم. اليهود    والنصارى في الشرق والغرب شاهدناهم إذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف دولاب    العمل، وأقبلوا على الملاهي والمقاهي والمراقص والمقاصف للترويح عن أنفسهم،    والمسلمون أولياء الله أين يذهبون؟ يذهبون إلى بيوت ربهم لتلقي الكتاب    والحكمة والآداب والأخلاق، لو أن أهل القرية فقط طبقوا هذا المبدأ المحمدي    عاماً واحداً؛ لما رأيت في تلك القرية فاجراً ولا كافراً ولا لصاً ولا    كذاباً ولا منافقاً ولا خادعاً ولا عاهراً ولا زانياً ولا فاجراً.
بدون   هذا لو جعلت عند كل باب عسكريًا والله لشاعت  الأباطيل وظهرت المفاسد   والمعاصي والذنوب، إن لم يستعجلوا الفرصة قبل  فواتها، ومن يعش منكم فسيقول:   سمعنا ذاك الشيخ يقول. لتنزلن محن -والله-  أكثر من محن الاستعمار.
وإلا فهل نحن أفضل من غيرنا؟! أيمسح على رءوسنا ويقال لنا: لا بأس، افجروا ولا تخافوا فأنتم مؤمنون، أيمكن هذا؟ مستحيل.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (30)  
الحلقة (393)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (24)**
**
مع ما بين الله لعباده من آياته الدالة على وجوده وعلمه وقدرته ورحمته    المقررة لربوبيته وألوهيته، إلا أن جهالة المعرضين عن الطريق القويم،    الصادين عن الذكرى وآيات الذكر الحكيم، جعلهم يشركون بالله غيره، فجعلوا له    شركاء الجن وهو خلقهم وخلق الإنس وسائر المخلوقات، كما حملتهم عقولهم    السقيمة وأفهامهم الرديئة إلى أن ينسبوا إليه البنين والبنات، ويزعموا وجود    صاحبة له سبحانه، فتعالى الله عن إفكهم، وتقدس اسمه سبحانه عن ضلالاتهم    وإثمهم.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن وخلقهم وخرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم...)    
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره،  ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل  له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق  بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة،  وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي  الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله؛ رجاء أن نظفر بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي   وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألف ألف  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة   الميمونة، وها هي الآيات الأربع  نستمع إلى تلاوتها مجودة مرتلة ثم نأخذ في   شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى  منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَجَعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ   بَنِينَ  وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا   يَصِفُونَ   *     بَدِيعُ السماوات وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ    لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   *  ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ   *  لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ  )[الأنعام:100-103]. سبحانه! ‏     
تقرير السورة لعقيدة التوحيد وإبطال ما ينافيها
  معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! أعيد إلى أذهانكم أن هذه السورة المباركة الميمونة تعالج ما يلي:أولاً: توحيد الله عز وجل، وأنه لا إله إلا هو، بالأدلة والبراهين العقلية والنقلية، لا إله إلا الله.
وكثيراً   ما نقول: أيام البلشفية والإلحاد الشيوعي  لو اجتمعت البشرية كلها وصيغت   عقولها على عقل واحد فوالله ما استطعت أن  تنقض هذه الجملة: لا إله إلا   الله؛ إذ نقضها يكون بأحد أمرين: إما  بالعدم: لا إله، وهذا لا يقوله ذو عقل   أبداً، فمن قال: لا إله يقال له:  قف! هل أنت موجود أو غير موجود؟ إن قال:   موجود، قلنا: من أوجدك؟ أنت  مخلوق أو غير مخلوق؟ بلى أنا مخلوق، إذاً: من   خلقك؟ فيطأطئ رأسه: لا  أدري.
الأمر  الثاني: الذي يثبت التعدد نقول  له: الله هو  المعبود الحق وأنت تثبت معه  واحداً أو اثنين أو عشرة، هذا الذي  تثبته  خالق أم مخلوق؟ مخلوق مربوب،  سواء كان من الجن أو الإنس أو  الملائكة.
إذاً:  فبطلت كل دعوى يريد صاحبها أن ينفي هذه  الجملة: لا  إله إلا الله إما  بـ(لا إله) أو بالتعدد، فلم يبق إلا الحق  وهو أنه لا إله  إلا الله، ولازم  هذا أن يعبد بما شرع للناس أن يعبدوه به،  وأن لا يشاركه في  تلك العبادة  مخلوق كائناً من كان، لا يحل عقلاً ولا  شرعاً أن يشارك الخالق  في طاعته  التي تعبد بها الناس والجن والملائكة،  فهذه السورة تقرر مبدأ لا  إله إلا  الله.  
تقرير السورة لعقيدة البعث والجزاء
ثانياً:  تقرر مبدأ البعث الآخر والحياة الثانية دار  الجزاء على الكسب  الدنيوي في  هذه الدار، الناس يكسبون الخير والشر، فلا  بد من جزاء واف  لأعمالهم التي  كسبوها بإراداتهم وحرياتهم، وهو الإيمان  بلقاء الله والوقوف  بين يديه  والاستنطاق والاستجواب ثم الحساب الدقيق  السريع والجزاء: الخير  بالخير،  والشر بمثله.   
تقرير السورة لنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
   ثالثاً: تقرر أن محمد بن عبد الله الهاشمي القرشي  العربي رسول الله،  ولن  يستطيع ذو عقل أن ينفي رسالته أبداً إلا إذا  انسلخ من عقله وأصبح   كالحمار، وبيان ذلك أن رجلاً أمياً لم يقرأ ولم يكتب  يتحدث عن الملكوت   الأعلى بالتفصيل، يتحدث عن الكون كله، يتحدث عن الذرة  والمجرة، كيف يتم هذا   لأمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب؟! وإذا قال الكلمة فوالله  إذا صحت عنه واجتمعت   البشرية كلها على نقضها ما نقضتها، فكيف لا يكون  رسول الله؟!وأعظم  من  ذلك أن بيده كتاب الله المقدس فيه مائة وأربع عشرة  سورة، فيه علوم  الأولين  والآخرين، فيه التقنين العجب، فيه السنن العجب،  هذا الكتاب من أين  جاء له؟  هل كتبه عمه؟ هل أعطاه فلان؟ لقد تحدى الله  العرب أهل البيان  واللسان  والبلاغة على أن يأتوا بسورة فقط من مثله  فعجزوا، واقرءوا قول  الله تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ   )[البقرة:23]، أي: شك، (   مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا  عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ   وَادْعُوا  شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   *  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ  )[البقرة:23-24]، وهل فعلوا؟ مضى عليهم ألف وأربعمائة عام فهل استطاعوا؟ ( وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا  )[البقرة:24]. 
تقرير الآيات عظم جرم المشركين بعد إيراد دلائل قدرة الله تعالى ووحدانيته
   الآيات السابقة بينت للعادلين بربهم الأصنام  والأحجار والشهوات  والأهواء  مظاهر وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته في  الكون كله، وإن شئتم  أسمعتكم  الآيات التي تقدمت مرة ثانية، وهي قوله  تعالى: (   إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ  مِنَ   الْمَيِّتِ وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ  فَأَنَّى   تُؤْفَكُونَ   *  فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   *     وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي    ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ    يَعْلَمُونَ   *  وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ     *    وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ   نَبَاتَ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهُ خَضِرًا نُخْرِجُ مِنْهُ   حَبًّا  مُتَرَاكِبًا وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ طَلْعِهَا قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ    وَجَنَّاتٍ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ مُشْتَبِهًا    وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ انظُرُوا إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَيَنْعِهِ    إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنعام:95-99].بعد   هذا كله قال: ( وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ  )[الأنعام:100]، يا للأسف!   مع هذا كله ( وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ  )[الأنعام:100].        
ذكر بعض ما يتعلق بعالم الملائكة وعالم الجن وعالم الإنس
والجن  -معاشر الأبناء والمستمعين والمستمعات- عالم  يضاهي عالم الإنس،  إذ  العوالم ثلاثة: عالم الملائكة، وهذا عالم الطهر  والصفاء، فالملائكة   مخلوقون مفطورون على عبادة الله، لا يعصون الله عز  وجل ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما   يؤمرون، ماذا تعرفون عن عالم الملائكة؟ أولاً: كل واحد منكم معه عشرة.
وقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أطّت السماء وحق لها أن  تئط؛ ما يوجد في السماء  موضع شبر إلا عليه ملك راكع أو ساجد )، فعالم  الملائكة عالم الطهر.
وعالم   الجن عالم آخر، وهم قريبون في الخلق من  الملائكة؛ لأن الملائكة مادة  خلقهم  من النور، ومادة خلق الجن من النار،  والنور والنار بينهما تقارب،  وهذا هو  السر في أننا لا نقدر على رؤيتهم،  وأبصارنا أعطيت طاقة محدودة لا  تتجاوزها،  ما نقدر على رؤية الجن ولا  الملائكة إلا إذا تشكل بشكل مادي  كإنسان أو  حيوان فتراه وتشاهده، فجبريل  رسول الله إلى الأنبياء والرسل كان  يأتي  كثيراً في صورة دحية الكلبي في  صورة إنسان.
وبعدهما   عالم الإنس وهم ذرية آدم، هذا العالم فيه  البار والفاجر، والكافر  والمؤمن،  والطالح والصالح، ومرد هذا إلى الإيمان  والعمل الصالح، وإلى  الشرك والكفر  والعمل الفاسد، والنار مخلوقة لإيواء  من كفر بالله وأشرك به  وعصاه من الإنس  أو الجن على حدٍ سواء.
إلا  أن من ولد من إبليس من الجن هؤلاء كلهم   شياطين، لا يعبدون الله ولا  يعترفون بعبادته، ذرية إبليس الذين انحدروا  منه  إلى الآن يتوالدون، هؤلاء  لا يؤمنون ولا يعبدون الله عز وجل، ولا خير  فيهم  البتة، أبلسهم الله  وأيأسهم، وغير أولاد إبليس فيهم البار والفاجر  كأولاد  آدم، والكافر  والمؤمن والصالح والطالح على حد سواء.
عالم  الجن وعالم  الشياطين عبده أمم في الهند وفي  أوروبا وفي فارس، عبدوا الجن،  تمثلوا لهم  وعبدوهم واتخذوهم آلهة، ورسموا  لهم هياكل، حتى قيل: إن جاناً  رسموا صورة من  ذهب، هيكل ذهبي، هذه الأمم  إلى الآن تعبد الجن في تلك  التماثيل والصور  التي رسموها ووضعها لهم. 
بيان ما وقع فيه بعض المشركين من إشراك الجن مع الله تعالى ونسبة البنين والبنات إليه سبحانه
 قال تعالى: ( وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ   الْجِنَّ   )[الأنعام:100]،  شركاء من الجن، وكل من عبد غير الله قد عبد  الشيطان، من  الذي يدعو الإنسان  إلى أن يعبد صنماً أو كوكباً أو فرجاً؟  والله إنه  الشيطان، هو الذي يدعوه  ويحسن له ويزينه، ويدفعه إلى ذلك، فهو  عابد  الشيطان ما هو بعابد الصنم، عبد  من أطاعه.إذاً: فكل الآلهة التي  عبدت لك  أن تقول: إنما الشيطان هو المعبود، ( وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ  شُرَكَاءَ  الْجِنَّ   )[الأنعام:100]،  يا للأسف! مع ما بين تعالى لهم من  آياته الدالة على  وجوده وعلمه وقدرته  ورحمته المقررة لربوبيته وألوهيته،  مع هذا جعلوا له  شركاء الجن.
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَخَلَقَهُمْ  )[الأنعام:100]، خلق   البشر وخلق الجن، ( وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ  )[الأنعام:100]،   قراءتان سبعيتان: (خرقوا) و(خرّقوا): اختلقوا وافتروا الكذب والافتراء.
فالنصارى   إلى الآن نساءً ورجالاً يقولون: عيسى ابن  الله، وهذا معتقدهم وعليه يحيون   ويموتون، فهل عيسى ابن الله؟! كيف هذا  يتم؟! إنهم يؤولون ذلك ليخرجوا من   الورطة، ولكن ما نفعهم ذلك، قد يقول  قائلهم: لحبنا له فقط جعلناه كأنه ابن   الله. وهو كذب وافتراء.
اليهود  أهل كتاب، ومع ذلك قالوا: العزير ابن  الله،  وإلى الآن يعتقدون أن عزيراً  عليه السلام ابن الله عز وجل، وسبب قول   اليهود: عزير ابن الله -كما تقول  الروايات-: أنه لما احتل البابليون  ديارهم  وأجلوهم منها وأخرجوهم واستولوا  على أموالهم، واستولوا على كتابهم  التوراة  وفيها ألف سورة لم تحفظ عن ظهر  قلب، فلما أخذها جيش البابليين  العراقيين  واستولوا عليها قالوا: من لنا  بالتوراة؟ فأملاها عليهم العزير،  حفظها عن  ظهر قلب، فلما أملاها عليهم  وكتبوها قالوا: إذاً: أنت ابن  الله! الشيطان  زين لهم فقالوا: مستحيل أن  يحفظها أحد من هذه الأمة إلا  هذا، فهذا ابن  الله، فقالوا: عزير ابن الله.
العرب  فيهم طوائف -بنو لحيان- قالوا:  الملائكة  بنات الله، قالوه بألسنتهم،  والذي يقول هذا ويقرره في نفوسهم هو  إبليس،  قالوا: إن الله قد أصهر إلى  الجن وأنجب الملائكة، فهم بنات الله،  فهم  يعبدونهم بوصفهم بنات الله، وهذا  كله من إيحاء الشيطان وتحسينه وتزيينه   ووسوسته، يا للعجب! فجاء القرآن  الكريم يمزق هذه الحبال الواهية، ويسقط   هذه المباني الساقطة، ويقرر  الحقيقة الحقة التي لا يطرأ عليها أبداً ضعف   ولا نقص، لا إله إلا الله.
(وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ  وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ    )[الأنعام:100]،  لا علم عقلي ولا علم مادي ولا علم وحيي وتنزيلي من كلام   الله ورسله، والله  لا علم، فكيف -إذاً- ينسبون لله الولد والبنت؟   
معنى قوله تعالى: (سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون)
  (وَجَعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ  وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ  بَنِينَ  وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يَصِفُونَ   )[الأنعام:100]،  نزه الله  تعالى نفسه وقدسها عن أن يكون -مثلما يقولون-  له الولد والبنت،  لا من  الملائكة ولا من الإنس ولا من الجن، هل هو في حاجة  إلى ابن؟! كيف  يفهمون  هذا الكلام؟!(سُبْحَا  نَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يَصِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:100]،  يصفونه بماذا؟ وصفوه بأن له ولداً، وأنه له  بنتاً أو بنات وأنه له شركاء.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (بديع السموات والأرض...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( بَدِيعُ السماوات  وَالأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:101]، من يشارك الله في هذا؟بديع:   مبدع ومخترع  السماوات والأرض قبل ألا يكون شيء، ما هناك صورة صور عليها   وأوجد مثلها  أو نظيرها، إبداع كامل لم يسبق له نظير ولا مثيل، ومن يقول:   لا؛ نقول له:  ومن أبدع السماوات والأرض؟ ما تستطيع أن تقول: فلان، فاسكت   إذاً وقل:  آمنت بالله.
(بَدِيعُ السماوات   )[الأنعام:101]،  إن سماء  الدنيا وأفلاكها وكواكبها فقط يحار العقل البشري  في إيجادها  وصنعها، فكيف  بسبع سموات؟ وقد اخترقها رسول الله ونزل  بالملكوت الأعلى  وشاهد العالم  العلوي بما فيه، ( بَدِيعُ السماوات وَالأَرْضِ   )[الأنعام:101]،  وهذا  الكوكب الأرضي من أبدعه ومن أوجده؟ هل هم بنو تميم؟  هل بنو فلان؟ هل   الهنود؟ هل الزنادقة من المجوس؟ ما له من مبدع إلا الله  عز وجل.
 ‏   تنزيه الله سبحانه عن الصاحبة والولد
 (بَدِيعُ السماوات وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ   )[الأنعام:101]، كيف يكون له ولد ( وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ   )[الأنعام:101]،  أيعقل أن إنساناً يكون له ولد بدون زوجة؟ هل هذا في   أمريكا موجود؟ في  الهند؟ في عالم الجن؟ هل يوجد ولد بدون أب وبدون أم؟   مستحيل، كيف يكون له  ولد وليس له زوجة؟ ما استطاعوا أن يقولوا: زوجته   فلانة؛ فسيضحك عليهم،  أيخلقها وتكون له زوجة؟ وهل تساوي جنابه وعظمته   وجلاله؟ هل الذي يضع  السماوات في يمينه تكون له زوجة؟(وَمَا  قَدَرُوا  اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ  يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسماوات مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى   عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ )[الزمر:67]، كرسيه وسع السماوات والأرض، فكيف يكون  له  زوجة ويكون لها ولد؟! عجب هذا القرآن.
(بَدِيعُ  السماوات وَالأَرْضِ)[الأنعام:101]،   بديع: مبدع موجد لهما على غير مثال  سابق، بخلاف الذي يبني داراً -مثلاً-   لأنه شاهد أخرى فبنى مثلها، لكن  المبدع الذي يوجد بدون مثال سابق.
(بَدِيعُ  السماوات وَالأَرْضِ  أَنَّى)[الأنعام:101]، أي: كيف يكون؟ استبعاد، مستحيل  ( أَنَّى يَكُونُ  لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ  )[الأنعام:101]، والله! إنه  لمستحيل هذا، الذي ليس له زوجة هل يكون له ولد؟  أهذا موجود في البشر؟! أو  في الحيوانات ممكن؟   
معنى قوله تعالى: (وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم)
(وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ   )[الأنعام:101]،  والله لا  يستثنى ذرة في العوالم كلها، ليس هناك مخلوق لم  يخلقه الله في  العوالم  العلوية والسفلية، فكيف يخلق كل شيء ويكون معه  شريك يعبد بعبادته؟  خلق كل  شيء ويوجد بين المخلوقين من يُعبد معه ويؤله  بتأليهه ويعظم بتعظيمه،  كيف  يعقل هذا؟! هذه  الآيات تنتزع الأوهام والسموم والجهالات من العقول   البشرية، لكن من  يستفيد منها؟ من يسمعها ويصغي إليها، ويتأمل ما فيها   ويتدبر ما تحمله من  الهدى؟ ولذلك آمن العرب وفازوا وسادوا وأصبحوا مضرب   المثل في الكمال أيام  أقبلوا على القرآن الكريم وفهموه.
(بَدِيعُ السماوات وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى   )[الأنعام:101]، أي: كيف ( يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ  صَاحِبَةٌ   )[الأنعام:101]،  والصاحبة هنا: الزوجة، لماذا سميت صاحبة؟  لأنها تصحبك في  كل يوم وليلة، هل  تفارقك الزوجة؟ أنت صاحبها وهي صاحبة  لك، من الصحبة  والمصاحبة.
(وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  عَلِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:101]،  لا توجد ذرة في الأكوان إلا هو عليم بها، فلو  كان له ولد  لعلمه وعرفه، أين  هذا الولد؟ لو كان له شريك يستحق أن ينحنى  له أو يعظم  أو تذبح له الذبائح  أو تخافه النفوس لعلمه؛ لأنه هو خالق  العالم وهو بين  يديه، فكيف يوجد له  شريك لا يدري به ولا يعلم؟!   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه...)
  ثم ختم ذلك البرهان بقوله: ( ذَلِكُمُ  اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ   )[الأنعام:102]،  ما معنى ربنا؟ خالقنا ورازقنا  وواهبنا عقولنا وطاقاتنا  البشرية، وخالق  الأرض لنا والسماء فوقنا، وأوجد  لنا مقومات حياتنا من  الأكسجين والهواء إلى  الماء، هو خالق كل شيء، هذا  هو ربنا، كيف يكون  المخلوق رباً لنا؟ لا عيسى  ولا العزير ولا الملائكة  ولا عبد القادر ولا  عيدروس ، ما لنا من إله سوى الله. (ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ  رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   )[الأنعام:102]،  أي: لا معبود يستحق  العبادة في العوالم إلا هو فقط، لا  جبريل ولا ميكائيل  ولا المقربون، ولا  رسول ولا نبي ولا كائن يستحق أن يعبد  مع الله.
(لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   )[الأنعام:102]،  ومن قال:  يوجد إله فليأتنا بتمثال يشير إلى كوكب أو إلى  فكرة هابطة خلقت  ورزقت،  وأصبحت إلهاً تعبد! هذه خرافات وضلالات وأفكار  الشياطين هي التي  تزينها  وتحسنها.
إن  الإله الذي يعبد هو الذي يكون خالقاً لكل شيء   عالماً بكل شيء قادراً على  كل شيء، رحيماً بكل شيء، هذا هو الذي يؤله   وننحني بين يديه ونركع ونسجد،  ونقول فيه: إله الحق.
(ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ  )[الأنعام:102]، من قال: لا هلك، ومن   قال: مرحباً سمعاً وطاعة سأعبده نجح.      
بيان كيفية العبادة وما يعبد الله تعالى به
(فَاعْبُدُوهُ   )[الأنعام:102]،  كيف نعبدك يا  ربنا؟ لقد أرسلنا إليكم رسولنا وأنزلنا  عليكم كتابنا، وهو  حاو لكل ما نحب  أن نعبد به، ورسولنا يبين ذلك ويفصله،  فاعبدوه بما يبين  رسولنا وبما  حواه كتابنا، وإن كان لفظ العبادة معناه  الإذعان والذل  والطاعة، والطاعة  ما هي؟ أن يقول: اسكت فتسكت، أو يقول:  انطق فتنطق، أن  يقول: امش فتمشي،  أن يقول: قف فتقف، هذه هي العبادة، إذ هي  الطاعة، ( فَاعْبُدُوهُ    )[الأنعام:102]،  نسأل: بم نعبده وكيف نعبده؟ والجواب: كتابي فيه ما أمرت   أن أعبد به،  ورسولي يبين ذلك، إذاً: فاغتسل يا من قال: لا إله إلا الله،   محمد رسول  الله، اغتسل من جنابتك، ثم أقم الصلاة، واشهدها في بيوت الله مع   أوليائه  خمس مرات في الأربع والعشرين ساعة، فهذه من أعظم العبادات   وأشرفها وأكملها،  تشابه الملائكة في السماء، م أعط الزكاة إن كان لك مال   يزكى، وصم رمضان  عندما يهل هلاله، وحج بيت الله عندما تقدر على ذلك، ووراء   ذلك استعدادك  الكامل لأن تطيع الله في كل ما يأمر به، لو قال: اسكت تسكت   فلا تتكلم،  وأطعه فيما نهاك عنه وحرمه عليك من قول أو اعتقاد أو عمل،  هذه  هي عبادته  تعالى.   
سر العبادة
    وسرها عرفه الأبناء والإخوان في هذه الحلقة،  العبادة ليس مما ينتفع   الله به أو هو في حاجة إليه، لا والله، وإنما من  أجل أن يكمل عبد الله   وأمته ويسعد في الدنيا والآخرة، والله لا يوجد أمر  من أوامر الله ورسوله لم   يحقق لفاعله خيراً قط، ولا يوجد منهي بنهي الله  ورسوله للمؤمن ولا يحمل   ضرراً وشراً لعبد الله أو أمته، وزبدة ذلك أن  تزكو النفس وأن تطيب وتطهر   فتتأهل للملكوت الأعلى، انتهت أيام الدنيا  وتوفي فلان فأين يذهب بروحه   الطاهرة الزكية؟ إلى الملكوت الأعلى، في  مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء   والصالحين.لقد   عرفنا تعالى بنفسه وعرفناه وقلنا: عرفناك يا رب. قال:  إذاً: فاعبدوني   لتسعدوا وتكملوا، وإن قلت: كيف؟ وبم؟ فالجواب: عليك برسول  الله وكتاب   الله، وإن قلت: أين رسول الله؟ أو لا أحسن أن أقرأ، قلنا: خلفاء  رسول الله   علماء الكتاب والسنة اقرع بابهم واسألهم: كيف أتوضأ؟ كيف أصلي؟  كيف  أصوم؟  تتعلم. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (وهو على كل شيء وكيل)
(ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ  )[الأنعام:102]، ما   معنى ربكم؟ خالقكم ومدبر أمركم، وواهبكم وجودكم وحياتكم، لا رب لكم غيره،   معبودكم الحق الذي لا معبود سواه.(خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ   وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ   )[الأنعام:102]، كل الأمور موكولة إلى  الله هو الذي يدبرها ويتصرف فيها،  فوض أمرك إليه واعبده فقط وأقبل عليه،  فهو على كل شيء وكيل.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير)
وفي الآية الأخيرة يقول تعالى: ( لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ    )[الأنعام:103]،  الأبصار: جمع بصر، فالعين هذه ما هي؟ كيف تنظر؟ لماذا لا   أنظر بيدي؟ لماذا  لا أنظر بركبتي؟ ما هي هذه القطعة؟ وإن حل الأطباء   خيوطها وأنسجتها ما  عرفوا كيف ينظر بهذه، هذه الأبصار التي وهبنا إياها   لنرى ما ينفعنا ويضرنا  وتستقيم حياتنا، هذه الأبصار هل تدرك الله عز   وجل؟إن موسى عليه السلام -كما علمتم يقيناً- لما كان الله يحدثه ويكلمه   تاقت نفسه -وله الحق- إلى رؤية الله عز وجل، فقال: ( رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ   إِلَيْكَ  )[الأعراف:143]، فأجابه تعالى بقوله: ( لَنْ تَرَانِي    )[الأعراف:143]، ما أنت بأهل لذلك، ما تستطيع، ( قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي   وَلَكِنْ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنْ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ   تَرَانِي   )[الأعراف:143]،  لما تسكن نفسك وتطمئن انظر إلى الجبل أمامك،  فإن استطعت  أن ترى الجبل فإنك  تستطيع أن تراني، وتجلى -أي: ظهر- ربه  للجبل فاندك  اندكاكاً كاملاً وأصبح  هباءً، ما إن نظر موسى إلى الجبل وقد  تحلل حتى أغمي  عليه وصعق، ما تستطيع  -إذاً- أن تنظر إلى الله، ما تقوى  بهذا البصر، لو  أعطاك بصراً قابلاً لرؤية  الله نعم، لكن هذه أبصار غير  قابلة أبداً، تموت  وتهلك ويأكلها التراب.
فحين   يخلق الله الخلق من جديد خلقاً أعظم من هذا  الخلق، ونقف بين يديه هناك   نستطيع أن نرى الله عز وجل، أهل الجنة يكشف  لهم الحجاب عن وجهه الكريم   وينظرون إليه فيجدون لذة وسعادة ما عرفوها قط،  أما هذه الأبصار فلا تدركه   ولا تبصره.
(لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ  الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ   )[الأنعام:103]،  ثم عندما  ينظر إليه أولياؤه في الجنة ليس معنى هذا أنهم  أدركوا ما وراء  الرؤية، ما  يدركون أبداً، أنت الآن تنظر إلى هذا الجبل لكن  لا ترى ما  وراءه. 
(لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ  الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ   )[الأنعام:103]،  لطف كامل  وخبرة كاملة بالكون كله، لا تخرج ذرة في الكون  عن علم الله تعالى  وقدرته  ولطفه، فهذا الذي يجب أن يعبد أم لا؟ فاعبدوه،  اعبدوه من أجلكم لا  من  أجله، من أجل أن تكملوا وتسعدوا في دنياكم وآخرتكم.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (31)  
الحلقة (394)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (25)
**
يوجه  الله سبحانه  وتعالى نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن يلزم ما  يوحيه  إليه ربه ويعرض  عن أهل الشرك والضلالة، لأنه عز وجل قد أتاهم بالآيات   القرآنية والآيات  الكونية لتحملهم على الإيمان بما جاءهم به هذا النبي،   فمن قبل الحق،  واتبع الهدى، وأبصر الصراط المستقيم؛ فقد انتفع ونجا، وأما   من أعرض عن  الحق وتنكب الصراط، فإنما هو أعمى، ولا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر   الله  شيئاً.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قد جاءكم بصائر من ربكم فمن أبصر فلنفسه ومن عمي فعليها...)       
  الحمد لله، نحمده  تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا،  من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة.
من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى،  وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها،  وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون!  ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة  واللتين بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء   أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في  بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه  بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم  السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية  المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي زفت  بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل  وتسبيح، هذه  السورة تقدم لنا أن قلنا: إنها تقرر  المبادئ العظمى الثلاثة:
أولاً: توحيد الله عز وجل، أي: لا إله إلا الله، فلا يعبد إلا هو في الحياة.
ثانياً: تقرير النبوة المحمدية، وأن محمداً رسول الله.
ثالثاً: البعث الآخر، يوم القيامة وما يتم في ذلك أولاً من حساب، ثم الجزاء إما بالنعيم المقيم وإما بالعذاب الأليم.
كل   آيها تدور حول هذه المعتقدات  الثلاثة، وها نحن الآن مع هذه الآيات  الأربع،  فهيا نستمع تلاوتها مرتلة  مجودة ثم نأخذ في تدارسها وبيان ما جاء  فيها  بإذن ربنا تعالى.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (    قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ    وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ   *  وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ وَلِيَقُولُوا دَرَسْتَ وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ   *  اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكُوا وَمَا جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ  )[الأنعام:104-107].    
المراد بالبصائر وما يبصر بها
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ    )[الأنعام:104]،  هذا خبر أم لا؟ من المخبر؟ الله جل جلاله، الله منزل   الكتاب باعث الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يخبرنا بهذا الخبر، ولنعم   ما أخبر به عز وجل: ( قَدْ  )[الأنعام:104]، التي تفيد التحقيق ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  )[الأنعام:104]، واحد البصائر: بصيرة، والبصيرة: العين المبصرة، بصيرتك عينك التي تبصر بها، أليس كذلك؟فما    هذه البصائر التي جاءتنا لنبصر بها فنعرف الحياة على حقيقتها حلوها   ومرها،  وباطلها وحقها، وربحها وخسرانها، إنها -والله- لآيات الله   القرآنية، كل  آية تهدي إلى أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن   للحياة نهاية،  وللحياة الثانية بداية ونهايتها استقرار إما في الملكوت   الأعلى وإما في  أسفل سافلين، هذه البصائر آيات الله القرآنية، نبصر بها   ماذا؟ ما يضرنا وما  ينفعنا، نبصر بها ما يسعدنا وما يشقينا، نبصر بها   الحق، نبصر بها الباطل،  نعرف بها الإيمان، نعرف بها الكفر والشرك وهكذا،   فمن حرمها فهو أعمى  -والله- لا يبصر شيئاً، فمن آمن بهذا القرآن الكريم   وقرأه وتدارسه وفهمه  وعرف ما فيه أصبح ذا بصيرة نافذة لا يجهل شيئاً من   هذه الحياة ظاهرها  كباطنها، ومن أعرض عنه واستكبر وكذب وأنكر وجحد وكفر   فهو في عداد العميان،  هل الأعمى يعرف الطريق إلى دار السلام؟ لا يعرف.
إذاً:  فعلى البشرية  أبيضها وأسودها  أن تؤمن بهذا القرآن، وإذا آمنت به أنه كلام  الله ووحيه وجب  أن تجتمع  عليه وتتدارسه لتعرف معاني هذه الآيات لتبصر بها  الحياة على  حقيقتها.   
تغييب القرآن الكريم عن الحياة العملية في بلاد المسلمين وأثر ذلك عليهم
ومما  أكرر القول فيه -وقد لا  تسمعونه في غير هذا المجلس- أن أعداء  الإسلام  ذلكم الثالوث الأسود المكون  من المجوسية واليهودية والنصرانية  عرفوا هذه  الحقيقة وما عرفناها، عرفوا  أن هذا القرآن بصائر، وأن من عرفه  عرف الحياة  ظاهرها وباطنها وعرف كيف  ينجو من آلامها وشقائها وكيف يسعد  بالآخرة وما  فيها، عرفوا هذا معرفة ولم  يعرفه من المسلمين عدد بنسبة واحد  إلى مليون.فمن   ثم قالوا: هيا نعميهم. كيف تعمونهم؟ قالوا: نبعدهم عن  القرآن، وقالوا:   القرآن تفسيره حرام، صوابه خطأ وخطؤه كفر، فانكمشت الأمة  عن القرآن، وما   أصبح في القرى ولا المدن من يقول: قال الله كذا وكذا، وإذا  قال ذلك قيل   له: اسكت! أنت تعرف كلام الله؟!
إذاً:  ماذا نصنع بهذا  القرآن؟  قالوا: حولوه إلى المقابر وإلى الموتى، واستجبنا  لظلمة نفوسنا  وأصبحنا لا  نجتمع على آية نتدارسها ولا سورة في يوم ولا في  عشرة، وأصبح  القرآن يقرأ  فقط على الموتى، إذا مات أبي أو أخي أو أمي نجمع  كذا من أهل  القرآن في  قريتنا أو في حينا ثلاث ليال أو سبع ليال يقرءون  القرآن بصوت  واحد  يترنمون به، ويأكلون اللحم والطعام، ويوضع في جيوبهم  الريالات ويمشون  وقد  أعتقنا والدنا.
وذكرت  لكم ما بلغنا أن في ديار  الشام في تلك  الأيام تكونت نقابة، بالتلفون  بالرقم كذا، إذا احتجت إلى  طلبة القرآن لميت  فاتصل بهم هاتفياً وقل لهم:  أريد عشرة من أهل القرآن  فقد مات الوالد رحمة  الله عليه، يقولون لك: من  فئة المائة ليرة أم  الخمسين؟ إذا كنت غنياً ثرياً  فمائة، وإذا كنت فقيراً  فخمسون ليرة، هكذا  والله من إندونيسيا إلى  موريتانيا شرقاً وغرباً أكثر من  سبعمائة سنة.
ومن  أراد البرهنة  العقلية المنطقية  السياسية نقول له: هل استعمر العالم  الإسلامي وحكمه  الكفار أم لا؟  استعمر من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا، ما نجى  الله إلا هذه  البقعة بلاد  الحرمين، فكيف يسلط الله الكافرين على المسلمين  وهو القائل: ( وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلًا  )[النساء:141]؟ أن هؤلاء هم المؤمنون بحق وصدق، الذين يصدق عليهم أنهم المؤمنون. 
كيف   وصلوا إلى استعمارنا  واستغلالنا والتحكم فينا؟ لأننا متنا وعمينا عن   الآيات المبصرة وما  عرفناها، القرآن النور والروح حولناه إلى الموتى، تدخل   إلى المقبرة فتجد  طلبة القرآن عاكفين على القبور ينادونك: جنيهاً فقط نقرأ   على أمك! وهكذا.    
سعادة المسلمين الأوائل بالقرآن الكريم
   إذاً: (  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   )[الأنعام:104]،  وهل أبصر بها  المسلمون؟ إي ورب الكعبة، كيف تحولت هذه  العروبة وهذه  البادية إلى  أنوار؟ وأهلها صاروا أشباه الملائكة وسادوا  العالم وقادوا  البشرية شرقاً  وغرباً إلى هدايتها وكمالها وسعادتها  ثلاثمائة سنة؟ هل  بالقرآن أم  بالفلسفة؟ من يرد هذا من ذوي العقول  والبصائر؟ فلما عرف العدو  هذا سلب  هذا القرآن من عندهم فهبطوا.إذاً: قولوا: صدق الله العظيم. (    قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ    وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ    )[الأنعام:104]،  فحفظة القرآن العارفون به يعرفون ما أحل الله وما حرم،   يعرفون ما أمر الله  به ليفعل وما نهى عنه ليترك، إذ هذا سبيل السلام  وطريق  السعادة، فعل  المأمور وترك المنهي به تزكو النفس وتطيب وتطهر،  ويصفو  العقل ويستنير  ويواصل عبد الله مسيره إلى دار السلام.
(قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  )[الأنعام:104]، هذه الآية نزلت في مكة والمشركون حول من نزلت عليه يطعنون ويسبون ويشتمون ويتواصون بالباطل، فماذا يقول الله لهم؟ ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا  )[الأنعام:104]، هو هذا الواقع أم لا؟ جاءتكم البصائر فمن أبصر فلنفسه عرف الطريق طريق السعادة والكمال فسعد وكمل، ( وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا  )[الأنعام:104] أي: على نفسه، تبقى في الظلام والهلاك والدمار والخراب.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ)
(وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ  )[الأنعام:104] كأنما الله تعالى يقول لرسوله: قل يا رسولنا لقومك المشركين الذين تقدمت الآيات في بيان هدايتهم، قل لهم: ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا  )[الأنعام:104] أي: على نفسه، وأما أنا (   وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ  )[الأنعام:104]، ما أنا بوكيل على   هدايتكم ولا مسئول عن ضلالكم وشقاوتكم ولا سعادتكم وكمالكم، ما أنا إلا   مبلغ فقط وقد بلغت. الله يعلم رسوله أن يقف هذا الموقف ويقول هذا القول حتى   لا يكرب ولا يحزن ولا يتألم: ( وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ    )[الأنعام:104]،  أي: لست موكلاً بهدايتكم مكلفاً بها، فلهذا تؤلمونني  إذا  كفرتم وأصررتم  على الشرك والباطل، يقول تعالى ذلك ليذهب عن رسوله ألم   الحزن وألم الكرب  الذي يعانيه من المشركين. 
هذه الآية الأولى أعيد تلاوتها: ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا  )[الأنعام:104]، وما رسول الله عليهم بحفيظ، ( وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ    )[الأنعام:104]،  أي: لست بملزم بهدايتكم ولا بموكل بها، أنا لا أملك  هذا،  ما كلفت به، أقدم  لكم البصائر فمن أبصر فلها ومن عمي فعليها.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك نصرف الآيات وليقولوا درست ولنبينه لقوم يعلمون) 
 الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى وقوله الحق: (  وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ   )[الأنعام:105]  كهذا التصريف للآيات  نصرفها ما دام الوحي ينزل والرسول  يبلغ، كم سنة وهو  يصرف بعد هذه الآية؟  وهكذا نصرف الآيات تصريفاً لبيانها  وهدايتها وما تحمل  من حجج وبراهين  عقلية ومنطقية، ولا يهلك على الله إلا  هالك.  (وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ وَلِيَقُولُوا دَرَسْتَ    )[الأنعام:105]،  وفي قراءة (دارست)، وقوله تعالى: (وليقولوا) هذه لام   العاقبة، نصرف الآيات  لا من أجل أن يقولوا، ولكن سوف يقولون، فنحن نصرفها   ونلونها ونقدم ونؤخر  ونظهر ونخفي من أجل الهداية، ولكن القوم يقولون:   درست، أي: تعلمت هذا العلم  من غيرك. 
وكان  صهيب الرومي عبداً من بلاد  الروم فأسلم، فقالوا: هذا صهيب يعلمه، يجلس  إليه في بيته ويدرس عنده، وهذا  الذي يقوله محمد مما تعلمه ودرسه. 
وقراءة   (دارست) -وهي حق- معناها  أنهم قالوا: أيضاً دارس اليهود والنصارى، كان   يذهب إلى الشام للتجارة  فيتصل بالنصارى، واليهود في المدينة وقد يأتون إليه   ويتصل بهم ويعلمونه!
هذا  هو الطابور الخامس أو الإعلام  الكاذب،  يختلقون الكذب ويفترونه وهم موقنون  أن الرسول ما دارس يهودياً  ولا  نصرانياً، ولا درس عند يهودي ولا نصراني،  ولكن للتعمية والتضليل وصرف  الناس  عن هذا النور حتى ينطفئ وتعود ظلماتهم،  فهم يكذبون على الله  ورسوله  والمؤمنين. 
وقالوا إيضاً: إنما يعلمه بشر. قال تعالى: ( لِسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ  )[النحل:103]، الذي يميلون إليه ويقولون: يتعلم منه هو صهيب الرومي عجمي، وهذا لسان عربي، فكيف يتعلم العربي من العجمي؟! 
إذاً: يقول تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ    )[الأنعام:105]،  أي: وكهذا التصريف ومثله نصرف الآيات الآيات  القرآنية،كم  آية في القرآن يا  عباد الرحمن؟ ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وثلاثون  آية. 
دلالة الآيات القرآنية على وحدانية الله تعالى ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الآية ما معناها؟ الآية: العلامة الدالة على شيء، كل آية تدل دلالة  قطعية   على أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله وأن البعث حق، كيف هذا  يا   شيخ؟ الجواب:  هذه  الآية من أين جاءت؟ من أنزلها؟ من أوحى بها؟ لا  جواب إلا: الله،  إذاً:  فالله موجود وعليم وحكيم، ويدل على وجوده وعلمه  وحكمته هذا الكتاب  وهذه  الآية. 
على  من نزلت هذه الآية؟ على محمد بن   عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذاً:  والله إنه لرسول الله، لو لم يكن   رسولاً فهل سينزل عليه القرآن والوحي؟  فهي تقرر أن محمداً رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم، وهذا القرآن والوحي  والرسول لماذا؟ من أجل أن يعبد الله  في  الأرض حتى يكمل أهل الأرض ويسعدوا  في الدار الآخرة. 
فكل آية من ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين آية تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله. 
(وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ وَلِيَقُولُوا دَرَسْتَ  )[الأنعام:105] قالوا أم لا؟ ( لِسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ  )[النحل:103].    
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولنبينه لقوم يعلمون)
                      قال تعالى: (  وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:105]، ولنبين هذا  القرآن وهذا التفصيل للآيات لقوم يعلمون، هم  الذين ينتفعون بهذا، عبد الله  بن سلام وإخوته ومن سمعوا كلام الله ما  ترددوا في الإسلام والدخول فيه من  نصارى ومجوس ويهود، والذين لا علم لهم  دائماً يكونون متأخرين. هذا  التفصيل ( وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ    )[الأنعام:105]،  ومعنى هذا واضح، هل عوامكم -أيها المستمعون- يعرفون   القرآن؟ يعرفون الحلال  والحرام والآداب والأخلاق؟ لا يعرفون؛ لأنهم جهال.   وعلماؤكم يعلمون أم لا  يعلمون؟ يعلمون. 
 (وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:105]، يبينه تعالى ويفصل آيه ويصرفها وتتجلى أنوارها في كل مكان لمن يبصر ولمن يعلم. 
وجوب تعلم العلم لتحصيل النجاة
                      (لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ    )[الأنعام:105]،  ومعنى هذا أنه حرام علينا أن نعيش جهلاء، إننا آثمون إن   لم نتعلم العلم  الإلهي، فآثار الجهل هذا الهبوط والسقوط والذل والصغار   والحقار.يجب  أن   نتعلم، حرام أن يعيش نساؤنا ورجالنا بدون علم، فإنهم إذا لم يعلموا لا    يهتدون ولا يبصرون ولا يعرفون الطريق إلى الله، فيزنون ويفجرون ويكذبون    ويخدعون ويقولون الباطل ويفعلون الشر لجهلهم. 
قد تقول: كيف نعمل يا شيخ؟ ما المخرج؟ أما هناك خطة رشيدة، أما هناك سياسة حكيمة؟ إلى متى؟ 
والجواب:   قد بينا الطريق وكتبنا  رسالة هي خطة لأمة الإسلام من علماء وحكام  ووزعناها  وقرأناها، خطة رشيدة  فيها سبيل النجاة، وخلاصة ذلك أن أهل القرية  في مصر  أو في الحجاز أو في  باكستان أو في المغرب على إمامهم يوم الجمعة  في خطبته  أن يقول لهم: أيها  المستمعون! معشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات! من هذه  الليلة لا  يتخلف رجل ولا  امرأة عن صلاة المغرب في هذا المسجد. ما إن تميل  الشمس إلى  الغروب حتى  يقف العمل، أغلق الدكان وارم المسحاة يا فلاح، وارم  الحديدة يا  حداد،  وتوضئوا واحملوا أطفالكم ونساءكم إلى بيت ربكم، الله  أكبر! هل لربي  بيت؟  أي نعم، فيصلون المغرب كما صلينا ويجلسون كما جلسنا،  النساء وراء  الستارة  ومكبرات الصوت بين أيديهم والأطفال صفوف كالملائكة،  والفحول  أمامهم،  ويجلس لهم عالم بالكتاب والسنة، فليلة يتعلمون آية  يحفظونها في تلك   الجلسة ويفهمون معناها ويعزمون على العمل بها وكلهم عزم  وتصميم، حتى إذا   أذن العشاء صلوا العشاء وعادوا إلى بيوتهم ولا حديث لهم  إلا ما سمعوه وما   تعلموه وكيف العمل به وتطبيقه، حتى يناموا على ذلك. 
وغداً  -إن شاء  الله- ما إن تغرب  الشمس إلا وهم كأمس بنسائهم وأطفالهم ورجالهم  في بيت  ربهم، وإن كان ضيقاً  وسعوه بالخشب أو بالأروقة، ويجلسون فيسمعهم  آية أو  حديثاً من أحاديث  نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم يتفق مع مضمون الآية  الكريمة؛  لأن الرسول مبين  للقرآن، فيحفظون الحديث، ويعلمهم معناه ويطالبهم  بأن  يعزموا على التطبيق  والعمل. 
وفي  اليوم الثالث آية وفي الرابع  حديث  وفي الخامس آية وفي السادس حديث وهكذا  طول العام، فسيصبح أهل تلك  القرية  كلهم علماء نساءً ورجالاً، والله  العظيم! وإن كانوا لا يقرءون ولا  يكتبون،  وإذا أصبحوا علماء فما الذي  يترتب على ذلك؟ قطعاً تنتهي مظاهر  الحسد والكذب  والخيانة والزنا والغش  والعداوة والخلاف، كلها تنمحي، ويحل  محلها الولاء  والحب والأدب واللين  والعطف حتى يصبحوا كأصحاب محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم. 
كم   كررنا هذا القول؟ والله العظيم  لن يستقيم أهل قرية ولا حي ولا مدينة إلا   على هذا المنهج الرباني، وقد  عرف هذا العدو وصرفنا بكل الوسائل والوسائط   ومددنا أعناقنا وما زلنا  كذلك، وعلماؤنا ما يفرحون بهذا ولا يحاول أحدهم أن   يفعل هذا لنبقى هكذا،  وقد قلت لكم: إن أمة الإسلام تحت النظارة، فالله   بالمرصاد. 
هل  يرضى الله تعالى بخلافهم  وتطاعنهم وفسقهم ورباهم  وفجورهم وكذبهم؟! أعوذ  بالله، والله ما هو إلا  الإمهال وإلا الانتظار فقط  ثم تنزل العقوبات، يا  شيخ! أمة الإسلام تنزل  بها عقوبة؟! أما سلط عليهم  اليهود فأذلوهم؟ أما سلط  عليهم النصارى  فداسوهم وذوبوهم؟! 
فإما أن نعود وإما أن تنزل المحن والبلايا والرزايا أحببنا أم كرهنا، تلك سنة الله ( وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا  )[الأحزاب:62]، وعرفنا الآن. 
قال تعالى: ( وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ  )[الأنعام:105] أي: القرآن ( لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ    )[الأنعام:105]  يعلمون من هو الله، ما صفاته، ما جلاله، ما كماله، ما   حقه، بم يطاع وكيف  يطاع، ما أوامره ما نواهيه، ما وعوده ما مواعيده؟ حتى   يتكون هذا الشخص  ويصبح أهلاً لأن يعبد الله عز وجل فلا يسرق ولا يكذب ولا   يفجر ولا يعصي.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين) 
 الآية الثالثة: يقول تعالى: (  اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   )[الأنعام:106]  يا رسولنا،  يا محمد بن عبد الله! اتبع ما يوحى إليك من  ربك، الزم الذي  يوحيه إليك  وافعله، إن كان عقيدة اعتقدها، إذا كان عملاً  انهض به، إذا كان  نهياً  اتركه، وهذا هو شأنك. (اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  )[الأنعام:106]، اسأل المسلمين عن معنى (لا إله إلا هو)؟ لا واحد في الألف يجيبك إجابة صحيحة. 
(لا   إله إلا هو) لا معبود يعبد بحق  في الملكوت الأعلى والأسفل إلا الله،   ولماذا لا يعبد بحق إلا الله؟ لأنه  هو الخالق للأكوان كلها؛ لأنه الذي يشقي   ويسعد، الذي بيده كل شيء، وما  خلق الخليقة إلا لتعبده، فكيف لا يعبد؟   فالذي لا يعبده ما انتفع بكلمة  (لا إله إلا هو)، لا معبود إلا هو ثم تعبد   معه عبد القادر والعيدروس ؟ ما  هذا التناقض؟ 
من   قال: لا إله إلا الله عبد الله  أولاً قبل كل شيء، ثانياً: لا يعبد معه   غيره بحال من الأحوال، ثالثاً: لا  يرضى بعبادة غيره، وإلا فلن يفهم معنى لا   إله إلا الله، والله تعالى  يقول للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  )[محمد:19]. 
فالذي   يعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله  كيف نعرف أنه علم؟ نعرف ذلك بأن يعبد الله   أولاً، ثانياً: أنه لا يعبد  معه غيره، ثالثاً: لا يرضى بعبادة غيره أبداً،   لا من أبيه ولا من أمه ولا  من قريب ولا بعيد، هذا فهم معنى لا إله إلا   الله. 
توجيه الأمر بالإعراض عن المشركين
  يقول تعالى: ( اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ    )[الأنعام:106]،  قد نقول: هذه الآية خصص عمومها، أو نقول: نسخت ولا حرج،   ولكن التخصيص  أولى؛ لأنه في أيامه في مكة ما كان عنده حيلة أبداً يواجه   بها المشركين،  فأمر بأن يتبع ما أوحاه الله إليه ويعرض عنهم، لا يلتفت   إليهم وهم يسبون  ويشتمون ويكفرون، ما عنده قدرة على محاربتهم، فقيل له: ( اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  )[الأنعام:106]، لكن لما قويت شوكة الإسلام وارتفعت رايته وقامت دولته في مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه قال تعالى: ( بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   *  فَسِيحُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ  )[التوبة:1-2]، أعطاهم أجلاً أربعة أشهر: إما أن تدخلوا في الإسلام أو تخرجوا من الجزيرة أو تقطع رءوسكم، قال تعالى: (    فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ   حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ   كُلَّ  مَرْصَدٍ  )[التوبة:5]  لأن الرسول  أوشك على الوفاة والدولة قائمة،  ولا يجب أن يبقى في هذه الأرض  مشرك؛ لأنها  قبة الإسلام وعاصمته فيجب أن  تطهر، فلا يقبل من أحد ذمة ولا  يقبل منه هدي  ولا يقبل منه جزية؛ لأن  البقعة هذه هي قبة الإسلام. إذاً: فقوله تعالى: ( وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  )[الأنعام:106] كان في تلك الأيام.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا وما جعلناك عليهم حفيظاً وما أنت عليهم بوكيل)
وقوله تعالى: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكُوا )[الأنعام:107] يسلي الله رسوله ويخفف حزنه وآلامه فيقول: (   وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكُوا )[الأنعام:107] أي: والله لو شاء أن   يهديهم لهداهم، يخلق الإيمان فيهم خلقاً ما هو باختيارهم وطلبهم. وفي هذا   رد على القدرية الذين يقولون: إن الإنسان يخلق أفعاله بنفسه ولا علاقة  لله  بهذا، والله تعالى يقول: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكُوا    )[الأنعام:107]  يفطرهم في أرحام أمهاتهم على الإسلام فيخرجون من بطون   أمهاتهم يقولون: لا  إله إلا الله، لو شاء لفعل، ولكنه لا يفعل لأنه أوجد   دار السلام وأوجد دار  البوار، وهيأ هذا الكون كله وخلق عالم الإنس والجن   من أجل أن يسعد من يطيعه  ويشقي من يعصيه. 
يعرض  على المكلف الإسلام، فإن قبله  باختياره وعمل  به زكت نفسه وطابت وأصبح  أهلاً للجنة، وإن أنكر ذلك وتنكر  له ورفضه خبثت  نفسه وسقط في الجحيم،  فلهذا نحن أحرار نفعل بإرادتنا ونترك  بإرادتنا، والله  خالقنا وخالق  أعمالنا، ولولاه ما عرفنا كيف نتحرك أو  كيف ننطق. 
قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكُوا وَمَا جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا  )[الأنعام:107] كما قلنا: من الحفيظ لهذا المكان؟ فلان المسئول عنه حتى لا يضيع منه شيء أو يغيب منه شيء. 
(وَمَا جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ    )[الأنعام:107]  كل هذا من باب أن يعرف المشركون أن الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم هو مبلغ لا  يملك هداية أحد أبداً ولا إضلاله، يبلغ فقط، فبهذا يخف  عن  الرسول الألم  والحزن؛ لأنه بقي عشر سنوات ما آمن به إلا عدد قليل،  فكيف  لا يتألم، يخرج  إلى الأسواق فيسبونه ويجرون وراءه ويرمونه بالحجارة.  
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (32)  
الحلقة (395)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (26)**
**
          يؤدب الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين  ناهياً لهم عن سب آلهة المشركين  من  الأصنام والأوثان؛ لأن ذلك قد يحملهم  على سب الله عز وجل، ظناً منهم  أنهم  بسبهم له تعالى قد انتصروا لآلهتهم،  كما أن أهل الإيمان ليسوا سبابين  ولا  شتامين، ولا يتعاملون مع أهل الجهل  بجهالتهم، وإنما هم يستقون  تربيتهم  الإيمانية من كتاب ربهم جل وعلا، ومن  سنة نبيه المصطفى صلى الله  عليه وسلم.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره،  ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له  ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد  أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من  يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر  الله شيئاً. أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل  بدعة بضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها  ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن  نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل  مولود؛ إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله  يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة  وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده )  . 
وها نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية ومع هذه الآيات الثلاث، فهيا نصغي نستمع إلى تجويدها وترتيلها من أحد الأبناء ثم نشرع في دراستها. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَلا تَسُبُّوا  الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا   اللَّهَ عَدْوًا  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ   عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ  إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا   كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ    *    وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ   لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا قُلْ  إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا   يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا  جَاءَتْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *    وَنُقَلِّبُ  أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ   أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  )[الأنعام:108-110]. 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!   قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ   اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  )[الأنعام:108]. ‏     
سبب نزول الآية الكريمة وبيان حكم سب الله تعالى وسب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
   سبب نزول هذه الآية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما انتصر في مكة  وخرج  من ذلك الحصار وكثر الأصحاب أصبح بعض المؤمنين  يسبون ويشتمون آلهة   المشركين، فما كان من المشركين إلا أن أتوا عم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أبا طالب وقالوا: إن ابن أخيك يسب آلهتنا، فإما أن  يترك أو نسب إلههم. هذا  معنى قوله تعالى: ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ  عِلْمٍ  )[الأنعام:108]، 
ودل   هذا على أن سب الله عز وجل وشتمه كفر، ومن سب  الله أو شتم أو انتقص أو  قال  فيه ما هو منزه عنه فقد كفر بذلك، كما أن من  سب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  أو شتمه أو قال فيه كلمة سوء فقد كفر وخرج  من الإسلام. 
وأما  من سب  غير النبي كأصحابه والمؤمنين فقد أثم  وقارف ذنباً وارتكب جريمة يجب  أن يتوب  منها أو يهلك؛ لأن سباب المسلمين  فسوق وقتالهم كفر.   
دلالة الآية على أصل سد الذرائع
  وهنا سد الذرائع، وهذا باب معلوم عند أهل العلم،  الطريق الذي يوصل  العبد  إلى ارتكاب محرم يجب أن لا يسلكه، إذا سببت أو  شتمت امرءاً سبك أو  شتمك،  فلا يحل لك أن تسب وتشتم، وقد جاء في الحديث  تحريم شتم الآباء: ( لعن الله  من سب أبويه. فقالوا: يا رسول الله! ومن  يشتم أبويه؟ قال: يسب أبا الرجل  فيسب أباه، ويسب أمه فيسب أمه )، وقلَّ من  يقوم ويسب أمه وأباه، ولكن يسب  أباء الآخرين فيسبوا أباه. الشاهد    عندنا أنه إذا كان المسلك يؤدي بك إلى فعل محذور وارتكاب منهي فينبغي  ألا   تسلكه، ومن هنا نهينا عن مجالسة الفساق والفاسدين خشية أن يتسرب  إلينا   فسادهم، نهينا أن نتزيا بزي غير الصالحين خشية أن نصبح مثلهم،  وهكذا هذه   الآية تدل على سد الذرائع. 
(وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:108]  أي: لا تسبوا آلهتهم أو لا تسبوهم هم فيسبون  إلهكم؛ لأنهم  حمقى وجهلة،  ويكفيهم أنهم كفار لا يؤمنون بالله، فأنت إذا  سببته أو سببت  اللات أو العزى  أو صنمه فسوف يسب الله، فمن هنا حرم الله  على المؤمنين أن  يسبوا آلهة  الكافرين. 
الآن  لو سببت عيسى عليه السلام لنصراني فإنه يسب  محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فلا يحل أن تسبه، ولو سببت شيخ فلان سب شيخك،  فالطريق  السليم أننا لسنا  بسبابين ولا شتامين، لا نشتم أحداً ولا نسب  أحداً خوفاً  أن يسب من لا  يستحق السب أو يشتم من هو بريء من الشتم.      
دلالة الآية الكريمة على إطلاق الدعاء على العبادة
 هذا معنى قوله جل ذكره: ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:108]،  أي: يعبدون غير الله،  وأطلق الدعاء على العبادة لأنه  مخها، الدعاء هو  العبادة، الدعاء مخ  العبادة، وقد بينت للصالحين غير ما  مرة كيف كان الدعاء  هو العبادة.  وإليكم الصورة لتعرفوا هذه الحقيقة: سأقول لأحدكم: قف أنت هنا واستقبل  القبلة وارفع يديك. 
هذا الآن كيف نقرأ وقفته؟ إن هذا العبد فقير محتاج؟ ما الدليل على فقره واحتياجه؟ أنه رفع كفيه يتكفف ويسأل، فهو فقير محتاج. 
ثانياً:   الذي رفع إليه كفيه فوق سماواته، ما هو عن  يمينه ولا عن شماله ولا تحته،   وإنما عرف أنه فوقه فرفع كفيه إليه، فهل  هذه قراءة سليمة لهذا الموقف أم   لا؟ والله إنها قراءة صحيحة. 
ثالثاً:  هو يدعو وبصوت خافت لا يسمع،  حتى من إلى  جنبه لا يسمعه، هذا يعلم أن من  يدعوه يسمع صوته متى تحركت  بالكلمات شفتاه  ونطق لسانه، مؤمن بأن الله يسمع  صوته. 
رابعاً:  عرف  أنه لا يوجد في الخليقة من يقضي حاجته  حتى يقبل إليه ويمد كفيه إليه،  عرف  أنه لا يقضيها إلا الله، فهو رافع  يديه إلى الله. 
فهذه  كلها تدل على  أن الدعاء هو العبادة، فمن دعا  غير الله فقد ألهه وآمن  بكمالاته ولا كمال  له، آمن بأنه يسمع وهو لا  يسمعه، وأنه يبصر وهو لا  يبصره، وأنه يقدر على أن  يعطيه وهو لا يعطيه،  فهو في ضلال كبير، ولهذا لا  أضل من مشرك يترك الله  ويستقبل غير الله  يدعوه ويسأله.
الدعاء  هو العبادة، والعبارة  القائلة: (الدعاء مخ  العبادة) لا بأس بها؛ لأن  الإنسان يحيا بمخه، فلو فسد  المخ هلك، ولو ترك  العبد الدعاء بطلت العبادة  وما بقي لها معنى. 
فالله تعالى يقول: ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:108]  أي: يعبدونهم، وهم الأصنام  والأحجار وغير الأصنام  والأحجار من كل  المعبودات المؤلهة، فلا نسب إله  مشرك ولا بوذي ولا هندوسي  ولا مسيحي ولا  يهودي إلى يوم القيامة حتى لا  يسب الله عز وجل ونكون السبب  في ذلك، والمسلم  ليس بسباب ولا شتام، والسب  والشتم ليس من صفات المؤمنين  أبداً.  
معنى قوله تعالى: (فيسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم)
  ( وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ   اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا  )[الأنعام:108] أي: ظلماً واعتداءً (   بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ   )[الأنعام:108]؛  إذ لو علموا ما سبوه، لو عرفوا الله  وكماله وصفاته فهل  سيسبونه؟ لو يقطعون  ويحرقون ويصلبون لا يسبون الله،  لكن لا علم لهم. لو  كانوا عالمين ما  سبوا الله عز وجل، فشخص قوي ذو إرادة  وقدرة تعرف أنه لو  سببته لضربك لن  تسبه، لن تقدر على أن تسبه بين الناس  خشية أن يعذبك، فكيف  بالله عز وجل؟!  فلو عرفوه ما سبوه.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك زينا لكل أمة عملهم)
  ثم قال تعالى وقوله الحق: ( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا  لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ   )[الأنعام:108]  كهذا التزيين، وهو أن  المشركين ينتصرون لآلهتهم ويقدسونها  ويمدحونها ولا  يسمحون بسبها ولا  انتقادها،لم؟ كهذا التزيين زين الله  تعالى لكل أمة عملهم،  كل جماعة  يقومون بعمل زينه الله لهم بحسب سنته في أن  الشخص إذا أقبل على  الشيء  ورغب فيه وأخذ يزاوله العام بعد العام يصبح ذلك  الشيء أحب شيء إليه،  ولا  يرى الجمال إلا به ولا الخير ولا الحسن إلا فيه.  وهذه  قاعدة لن  تنخرم  ولن تسقط إلى يوم القيامة، كل من زاول عملاً وباشره وروض  نفسه عليه  يوماً  بعد يوم وشهراً بعد آخر وعاماً بعد عام يصبح في فطرته  وغريزته يسري  مع  دمه. 
يقول الخالق جل جلاله: ( كَذَلِكَ   )[الأنعام:108]   التزيين الذي شاهدناه في المشركين، حيث شكوا أن المسلمين  يسبون آلهتهم،  مع  أن آلهتهم ملعونة وباطلة، لكن بما أنهم عبدوها والتفوا  حولها وتوالدوا  من  أجلها وكانوا وكانوا أصبحت مؤلهة عندهم مقدسة، ما  يسمحون لأحد أن  ينالها  بسوء، يموتون ولا يعصون الآلهة. 
إذاً: يقول تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ   )[الأنعام:108]،  كهذا التزيين زين لكل أمة من الأمم  وجماعة من الجماعات  وفرد من الأفراد،  الذي زين له الأغاني والضرب على  العود والصوت هل تستطيع  أن تقنعه بأن هذا  لا يجوز وباطل؟ لا تستطيع، فقد  أحبه، والذي ألف لعب  الورق أو الكيرم ما  يستطيع أن يجلس يوماً أو يومين  دون أن يلعبه، انطبع في  نفسه وأحبه أم لا؟  لو نهيته أو سببته يسبك  ويشتمك. 
والذي  أقبل على الخير وأحبه وروض  نفسه عليه فأصبح  مفطوراً على حب الخير ما يقوى  على فعل الشر أو حتى سماعه،  هذه سنة من سنن  الله في الخلق من باب ربط  المسببات بأسبابها. 
(كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ    )[الأنعام:108]  الذي يعملونه، إن كان خيراً فخير وإن كان شراً فشر، إن   كان إيماناً  وتوحيداً فإيمان وتوحيد، وإن كان شركاً أو كفراً فهو كذلك،   أما خرجوا  يقاتلون من أجل عاداتهم ودينهم الباطل؟ 
فهذه  قاعدة نأخذها ونعمل بها  ونعرف أن من اعتاد  شيئاً فسوف يتأثر به ويصبح لا  يرى فيه شيناً ولا قبحاً  ولا سوءاً، فإن  أردت أن تصلحه وتهديه فلا تسب  ذلك، ولكن حاول أن تقنعه بأن  هذا العمل لا  يفيده ولا ينتج له خيراً، هكذا  على دعاة الإسلام أن يعرفوا  هذه الحقيقة:  لا نسب ولا نشتم آلهة المشركين  ولا غيرهم حتى لا يسبوا  إسلامنا ويسبوا  نبينا وديننا.
وهكذا يقول تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ   )[الأنعام:108]  الذي يعيشون عليه ويعملونه خيراً أو  شراً، هذا التزيين  حسب سنته تعالى أن  من ألف الشيء وروض نفسه شيئاً  فشيئاً يصبح مفطوراً عليه  لا يحب غيره، هل  لأن الله أكرهه وألزمه به؟ هذا  يتنافى مع دين الله  وشرعه، ولكن الإنسان إذا  أقبل على شيء باطلاً كان أو  حقاً، خيراً أو شراً،  ومشى وراءه زمناً يصبح  في فطرته، ويصبح في قلبه  ونفسه، فإن كان قبيحاً  يراه أزين ما يكون، أليس  الكفرة الآن يسخرون من  الإسلام ويرون أنه دين  رجعي ودين تخلف، لم؟ هذا هو  عملهم: الكفر والإلحاد  والعلمانية والباطل،  ثبتوا عليه زمناً فأصبحوا لا  يرون الدين شيئاً، بل  يرونه معوقاً للكمال  ومانعاً من السعادة في الدنيا.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (ثم إلى ربهم مرجعهم فينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون)
( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ   ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ  )[الأنعام:108]، ما هم بمهملين ضائعين   من شاء اهتدى ومن شاء فليكفر، من شاء فليؤذن ومن شاء فليقل الباطل.(  ثُمَّ  إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ   )[الأنعام:108]  خالقهم ومالك أمرهم الذي وهبهم  حياتهم وكلأهم حتى استوفوا  آجالهم وانتهوا  إلى عالم الدار الآخرة، هذا  ربهم يرجعون إليه، هل هناك من  لا يرجع إلى  الله؟ والله لا يتخلف أحد، ما  هي إلا أن تدق الساعة وتفنى  هذه البشرية ثم  تمضي فترة من الزمن وينفخ  إسرافيل نفخة البعث فإذا هم قيام  ينظرون، ويساقون  سوقاً إلى ساحة فصل  القضاء والحكم الإلهي، ثم يحكم الله  عليهم بحسب عملهم:  الخير بالخير  والشر بالشر.
(ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ   فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:108]  ينبئهم:  يخبرهم، أنت فعلت كذا وفعلت كذا وتركت كذا، والله  سريع الحساب،  وإن كانت  الفترة خمسين ألف سنة، واقرءوا قول الله تعالى: (  فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ  )[المعارج:4]،  والبشرية قائمة خمسين  ألف سنة. 
إذاً:   فينبئهم التنبئة الصادقة أنه يوم كذا وساعة  كذا فعلت كذا وكذا، هذا ثم   الأشرطة المسجلة المدونة تنطق بكاملها، وإن  حاولت أن تخفي شيئاً يقول الله   تعالى للسان: اصمت وانطقي يا جوارح.  فوالله تنطق الجوارح جارحة بعد أخرى: (  يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[النور:24]. 
(فَيُنَبِّئُهُم   بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ    )[الأنعام:108]من خير وشر. إذاً: قوله عز وجل: ( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا   لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ   فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:108]، ويتم الجزاء   في الدار الآخرة بحسب العمل، إن كان خيراً فدار السلام، وإن كان شراً فدار   البوار والعذاب.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءتهم آية ليؤمنن بها...)
  ثم قال تعالى في الآية الثانية: (   وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ   لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا  )[الأنعام:109]، من الذين أقسموا؟ طغاة المشركين   وضلالهم من أبي جهل إلى عقبة بن أبي معيط إلى النضر وفلان وفلان.المشركون   كلهم قالوا: لو جاءتنا آية تشهد لمحمد بالرسالة آمنا به، وطالبوا بهذا: (    وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّ   اللَّهَ  قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا    يَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:37]، وقال تعالى في بيان هذه الحقيقة: (   وَلَوْ  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ   بِأَيْدِيهِمْ  لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ   مُبِينٌ  )[الأنعام:7] كما في أول السورة. 
ومن سورة الحجر: ( وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ   بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ  )[الحجر:14] رحلة إلى   الملكوت الأعلى والباب مفتوح، اطلع أنت وزوجتك وأولادك، ويبقى طول النهار   في السماء ويرجع إلى الأرض ( لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا    )[الحجر:15]، مستحيل أن يقع هذا ! كيف تفتح أبواب السماء لنا؟ كيف يعقل   أننا نطلع إلى السماء ؟ سحركم الرجل وأعمى أبصاركم. 
هذا إخبار العلام الحكيم: ( وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا   عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ    ([الحجر:14] طول النهار هابطين طالعين ) لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ   أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ   )[الحجر:15]،  فلعلمه  تعالى -وهو خالقهم وخالق قلوبهم وغرائزهم- أنهم لا  يؤمنون بالآية  إذا  أعطاهم إياها لذلك لم يسمع قولهم ولم يستجب لهم، وإلا  فلو أتاهم بآية   فسيقولون غداً: نريد آية ثانية! ما يريدون أن يسلموا، ما  يريدون أن يدخلوا   في هذه الرحمة الإلهية، أصروا على شركهم وباطلهم، إذاً  فالآية ما  تنفعهم،  مع أنهم أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم وأقصاها.
  قال العلماء: المشركون  يحلفون بآلهتهم إلا إذا  كان الأمر عظيماً فإنهم  يحلفون بالله عز وجل،  فأيمانهم العادية في  مسائلهم: واللات والعزى، لكن  إذا كان الأمر ذا خطر  وشأن يحلفون بالله عز  وجل، لأن العرب المشركين ما  كانوا ملاحدة علمانيين لا  يؤمنون بالله  ولقائه، بل كان يؤمنون بوجود الله  عز وجل ويحجون بيته  ويحترمون الأشهر  الحرم ويحترمون مكة ومن فيها، يؤمنون  بالله لكن ما عرفوا  الله معرفة  حقيقية تكسبهم الخوف منه والخشية والحب فيه  حتى يعبدوه؛ لأنهم  توارثوا  الجاهلية وتوارثوا تلك العادات والشركيات أباً  عن جد إلى أن بعث  فيهم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وإلا فهم يحلفون بالله، وخاصة في المسائل المهمة،   ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ   جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا   )[الأنعام:109]  أنها من عند  الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق  والنار حق والدار  الآخرة حق،  هنا لما حلفوا هكذا لا شك يقيناً أن بعض  المؤمنين أحبوا أن  يعطيهم الله  آية، ما دامت المشكلة استعصت وزاد البلاء  ثم هم يلحفون بأقصى  الأيمان أنه  لو جاءت آية لآمنوا، فيا رب! أعطهم الآية  حتى نستريح من الحرب  والفتنة،  وهذا يخطر بالبال أم لا؟ هذه طبيعة الناس. 
(وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ   لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا  )[الأنعام:109]، قال تعالى:   ( قُلْ إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:109]  قل لهم:  الآيات ليست عندي أنا فمتى شئتم أعطيتكم، ومتى  أردتم إنزالها  أنزلناها،  الآيات عند الله تطلب من الله، لا تطالبوا محمداً  -صلى الله عليه  وسلم-  بها فهو لا يملكها ولا هو قادر عليها، هذا بيد الله  عز وجل. 
مضي السنة الإلهية بهلاك المكذبين بآيات الله تعالى بعد مجيئها
ولنعلم  أن أمماً سبقت هذه الأمة وأوتيت الآيات  العظام وما آمنوا  فهلكوا، على  سبيل المثال: هل قوم نوح ما شاهدوا الآيات؟  أما كان يسخرون منه  وهو يصنع  السفينة؟ هل آمنوا؟ ما آمنوا، هل بقوا أم  دمروا وأهلكوا؟ لقد  أهلكوا إلا  ثلاثاً وثمانين نسمة نجت في السفينة. وقوم  هود عليه السلام جنوب الجزيرة في  حضرموت وما حولها إلى الشحر كانوا أعظم  أمة على الأرض قوة وقدرة وصناعة،  واقرءوا: ( إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ   *   الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا  فِي الْبِلادِ  )[الفجر:7-8]. 
كان   طول أحدهم ثلاثين ذراعاً أو ستين ذراعاً، هذه  الأمة جاءتهم الآية  وشاهدوها  أم لا؟ واستهزءوا بها وسخروا منها، فأهلكهم  الله ونجى هوداً ومن  معه من  المؤمنين. 
وآية  صالح لا أعظم من تلك الآية، قالوا: يا صالح!  إن كنت  كما تزعم أنكك رسول  الله ونبيه إلينا فادع ربنا يخرج لنا ناقة من  هذا  الجبل. من جبل أمامهم في  الحي أو في تلك المدينة، وبالفعل قام صالح  يصلي  ورفع كفيه إلى الله وما  زال يدعوه حتى انشق الجبل وخرجت الناقة من  أعظم  النوق في هيئتها وشكلها،  وشاهدوها، وزين لهم الشيطان فعزموا على  قتلها  وقتلوها، وكان قدار بن سالف   عليه لعائن الله قد أخذ الموافقة من  أهل المدينة كلهم ووافقوه على عقرها   فعقرها، فأمهلهم الله ثلاثة أيام فقط  وأصبحوا على الركب جاثمين، هل هناك   آية أعظم من هذه؟ 
وآيات  موسى تسع آيات: العصا تتحول إلى حية تأكل كل   ما في الساحة من تلك الصور  الخيالية التي أحدثوها بالسحر، ويدخل يده  فتخرج  بيضاء كأنها فلقة من قمر،  هل نفعت الآيات؟ هل آمن فرعون وقومه؟!  والله ما  آمنوا، تسع آيات: أرسل  عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل، أكلهم  القمل والضفادع  والدم، الماء تضعه  الإسرائيلية في فم القبطية فيتحول إلى  دم، ومع هذا ما  آمنوا. 
فلو  أعطى الله رسوله آية لقريش فهل سيؤمنون؟  والحكمة مردها  إلى الله عز وجل؛  لأنه خلقنا ليمتحننا فيعمر بنا الجنة دار  السلام والنار  دار البوار، لا بد  من الامتحان فمن آمن وعمل صالحاً وزكى  نفسه وطهرها وأصبح  محبوباً لربه  مقبولاً عنده ما إن تفيض روحه حتى ترقى  إلى الملكوت الأعلى،  ومن كفر بالله  ولطخ نفسه بالشرك والمعاصي واسودت  وتعفنت تخرج نفسه فتنزل  إلى أسفل  سافلين، فهذه الفترة التي في حياتنا ثم  يجمعنا الله مرة ثانية،  فأهل  السلام في الجنة وأهل العذاب في النار. 
هكذا يقول تعالى: ( وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ   )[الأنعام:109]  مطلق آية، ليس  آية أكبر من آية، فلو حول الله تعالى لهم  جبلاً من جبال مكة  إلى ذهب فهل  سيؤمنون؟ والله ما يؤمنون، سيقولون: هذا  سحر، كيف يتحول الجبل  إلى ذهب؟!
تكذيب الكفرة والمنافقين بالمعجزات الجارية على يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
   ثم إن المعجزات التي أعطاها الله للرسول شاهدها  المنافقون بالمدينة  وما  آمنوا، فذات مرة أذن للعصر وأرادوا أن يتوضئوا  لصلاة العصر فما وجدوا  ماء،  فكيف يفعلون؟ جيء بإناء فغمس الرسول أصابعه  فيه ففاض الماء فتوضأ منه   قرابة ثمانين شخصاً، الماء يفيض من الكفين، وفي  غزوة في الحديبية كذلك أدخل   يده في ركوة من الماء ففاضت وتزود ألف  وأربعمائة شخص من الماء، فهذه   معجزات. عين   قتادة  في أحد سالت حين ضرب من قفاه فسالت عينه على خده، فردها رسول الله   صلى  الله عليه وسلم باسم الله فكانت -والله- أحسن من عينه الأولى، لكن   الذين ما  أعدهم الله لدار السلام لا بد أن يصروا على الشرك والكفر والذنوب   والآثام  ليلقوا جزاءهم ومصيرهم. 
(وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا جَاءَتْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:109]؟  من يعلمكم من يدريكم أيها المؤمنون الذين  ترغبون في  الآية؟ تظنون أنه إذا  أعطاهم الله آية دخلوا في الإسلام وانتهت  الحرب  والفتنة، من يعلمكم بهذا؟  فالله أعلم منكم أنهم لا يؤمنون، فلهذا  ما  استجاب لهم، ( وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا جَاءَتْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنعام:109].      
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ونذرهم في طغيانهم  يعمهون)
قال تعالى: ( وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ   )[الأنعام:110]   الأفئدة: القلوب التي تعي وتفهم، يعني: يقلبها فتنتكس فما  تصبح ترى  الآية  آية أبداً، بل تصفق وتضحك، أبصارهم التي يشاهدون بها  يقلبها، فيبصر  الحوراء  فيظنها بغلة أو حماراً. ( وَنُقَلِّبُ  أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ  وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ    )[الأنعام:110]  كما لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن وبالبعث والجزاء وبالرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم أول  مرة قبل الآية، فالآيات تنزل فهل هناك أعظم من آيات   القرآن؟ 
ولهذا   ما من نبي من الأنبياء إلا وقد آتاه الله  آية معجزة، وكان الذي أوتي  رسولنا  القرآن الكريم، أخبر بهذا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  ما من  الأنبياء من نبي إلا قد أعطي من الآيات ما  مثله آمن عليه البشر،  وإنما كان  الذي أوتيت وحياً أوحى الله إلي، فأرجو  أن أكون أكثرهم تابعاً  يوم  القيامة )، وذلك هو القرآن الكريم. 
وقد تعهد الله تعالى بحفظه فقال: ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ  نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ   )[الحجر:9]،  فلولا أن  الله ما حفظه بالرجال والنساء إلى اليوم فهو مكتوب  في السطور  محفوظ في  الصدور؛ لارتدت هذه الأمة منذ زمن، فالإنجيل كتاب الله  أم لا؟  وعيسى رسول  الله أم لا؟ فكم سنة عبد الله النصارى بالعبادة  الشرعية التي  تزكي  النفس؟ فالذين آمنوا به عبد الله سبعين سنة، وتدخل  اليهود وزادوا  ونقصوا  وبدلوا وغيروا وكفروا المسيحيين. 
لكن  هذه الأمة تعهد الله  بحفظ كتابها إلى يوم  القيامة، وسر ذلك حتى لا يقول  جيل من الأجيال: يا  ربنا! ما عرفناك، ما  وجدنا من يعرفنا بك. فتقوم لهم  الحجة على الله، أو  يبعث الله رسولاً من  جديد، وقد أعلمنا أنه ختم  الرسالات بمحمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، إذاً: فسوف  يبقى هذا الدين ظاهراً حجة  لله على البشرية إلى يوم  القيامة. 
(وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ  )[الأنعام:110] مثلما كانوا قبل ( وَنَذَرُهُمْ  )[الأنعام:110] ونتركهم ( فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  )[الأنعام:110]. 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (33)  
الحلقة (396)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (27)**
          لا زال  أسلوب الكافرين المعاندين في رد الحق وإنكار الهدى لم  يتغير، فهم  يطلبون  الآيات والأدلة على صدق الرسالة والنبوة، زاعمين أنهم  سيؤمنون إذا  رأوها،  فهم مرة يطلبون أن ينزل عليهم ملكاً من السماء يدعوهم  إلى الله،  ومرة  يأتون بطلبات من وحي شياطينهم ليعجزوا بها النبي صلوات  الله وسلامه  عليه،  فيخبر الله عز وجل نبيه أنهم مهما جاءتهم من الآيات  والنذر فلن  يؤمنوا،  ولن ينصاعوا للحق، فقلوبهم منكرة، وعقولهم جامدة، رغم  علمهم بأنه  الحق من  ربهم.        
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلاً ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله ...)
                  الحمد لله، نحمده  تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله  من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا،  من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا  هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً  ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن يعص  الله  ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى،  وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل  محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون،  ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة  -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل، رجاء أن نفوز  بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما  اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ) . 
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية  المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي زفت  بسبعين ألف ملك لهم زجل وتسبيح،  والسورة  تقرر عقيدة التوحيد بأن لا إله  إلا الله، ونبوة ورسالة الحبيب  محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأنه حقاً رسول  الله، وتقرر مبدأ المعاد والحياة  الثانية  للجزاء على الكسب في هذه الدنيا  إما بالنعيم المقيم أو بالعذاب  الأليم. 
السورة تدور على هذه العقائد الثلاث، وها نحن مع ثلاث آيات، فليتفضل أبو بكر القارئ يقرؤها ثم نشرحها بإذن الله. 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (    وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ    الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلًا مَا كَانُوا    لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ    يَجْهَلُونَ   *     وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ    وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا    وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ   *    وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ   وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ    )[الأنعام:111-113]. 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا  إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ   الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلًا مَا كَانُوا   لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا أَنْ  يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:111]، هذا خبر الصدق، يخبر تعالى فيقول لرسوله والمؤمنين: (  وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا   )[الأنعام:111]  إلى أولئك المعاندين إلى  أولئك المشركين إلى أولئك  المكذبين الكافرين  الذين يطالبون بالآيات  ويريدون أن يشاهدوها فيؤمنوا.                         
إيغال المشركين في التكذيب والجحود
                     يقول تعالى وهو   العليم بهم المطلع على سرائرهم، بل هو غارز غرائزهم، يقول: ( وَلَوْ   أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ    )[الأنعام:111]  وشاهدوا ذلك العالم النوراني بأعينهم، وكلمهم الموتى من   مات قبلهم ومن مات  قبل أجدادهم ومن ماتوا من عهد آدم وقالوا: محمد رسول   الله، وحشرنا عليهم  كل شيء أمامهم ليشاهدوه ( مَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:111]. ما    السر في هذا؟ السر أنهم لكثرة توغلهم في الكفر والتكذيب والشرك والفساد    والباطل أصبحت هذه غرائز لهم ما يبطلها أبداً مشاهدة الملائكة، إذ لو    شاهدوا الملائكة لقالوا: نحن مسحورون، فكيف تشاهد الملائكة؟ ما رأيناه ليس    بحقيقة أبداً بل مجرد خيالات فقط، لو جمع لهم ما شاء الله أن يجمع من هذا    الكون ووقف بين أيديهم ما كانوا ليؤمنوا؛ لأنهم عرفوا الحق وأصروا على    إنكاره وعدم الاعتراف به، والذي أخبر بهذا -كما علمتم- هو خالقهم وخالق    غرائزهم وطباعهم. 
(وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ  )[الأنعام:111] من الملائكة؟ عالم الطهر والصفاء عالم النور، عالم يعمر الملكوت الأعلى، وهم معنا في حلقتنا هذه يحفون بنا، ( وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى  )[الأنعام:111]، وكلمهم الموتى عدنان ومضر وإسماعيل: أنا فلان فآمنوا بأن محمداً رسول الله ما آمنوا، ( وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ  )[الأنعام:111] أمامهم يشاهدونه (  مَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ   )[الأنعام:111]،   فإذا شاء الله إيمانهم آمنوا، أما إذا لم يشأ الله أن  يؤمنوا فلن يؤمنوا؛   لأنه كتب ذلك في كتاب المقادير في اللوح المحفوظ أن  هؤلاء من أصحاب  النار،  أن هؤلاء يعرض عليهم الإيمان في أوضح صورة وبأعظم  دليل وحجة فلا  يؤمنون،  فكتب ذلك عليهم، فلذلك هم لا يؤمنون. 
فيا من تريدون أن تشاهدوا الآيات حتى   يؤمن هؤلاء المشركون! اعلموا أنهم لا يؤمنون، وفي آية سورة الحجر: (   وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ   يَعْرُجُونَ   *  لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ  )[الحجر:14-15]، وفي هذه السورة في بدايتها (    وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ    بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ    مُبِينٌ  )[الأنعام:7].                          
دلالة الآية الكريمة على طلب الهداية من الله تعالى
                       ومعنى هذا  -معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات- أن نقرع باب  الله عز وجل  ونسأله، هو الذي  بيده قلوب الخليقة فمن شاء أن يؤمن آمن ومن  شاء أن يكفر  كفر، فما علينا  إلا الفزع في صدق إلى ربنا نسأله هدايتنا  وهداية غيرنا، أما  الآيات  المعجزات والسيف والحرب فكل هذا ما يجدي. القلوب   بيد الله  يقلبها كيف شاء، فعلينا أن نقدم لهم الهداية فإن قبلوها لأن   الله كتب  سعادتهم ليكملوا ويسعدوا فهنيئاً لهم وهنيئاً لنا في نجاحنا في   تقديم هذه  الهداية، فإن هم رفضوا وأصروا على شركهم والكفر فلا نحزن ولا   نكرب أبداً،  ولنفوض الأمر إلى الله إذ بيده القلوب، وكان عليه الصلاة   والسلام في سجوده  يقول: ( اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك، اللهم   يا مصرف القلوب اصرف قلبي على دينك ) .                          
تربية المؤمنين الراغبين في إنزال الآية ببيان علم الله تعالى بحال المشركين
                      تأملتم هذه  الآية الكريمة: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ    )[الأنعام:111]؟ هذا أيضاً ينتفع به المؤمنون الذين كانوا يرغبون في أن   ينزل الله آية على رسوله ليؤمن أبو جهل وأبو لهب وتنتهي المشكلة. (    وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ    لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا    يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا جَاءَتْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *     وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ    أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   )[الأنعام:109-110] هاتان آيتا الدرس السابق وهما متصلتان بهذه. 
وزادهم تأكيداً فقال: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ  )[الأنعام:111] وشاهدوا جبريل وميكائيل وكل ملائكة السماء (   وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى  )[الأنعام:111] فلان وفلان وفلان من المقبرة   وحشرنا وجمعنا لهم كل شيء أمامهم فوالله ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء   الله. 
ثم ختم الآية بقوله: ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ    )[الأنعام:111]،  ويدخل في هذا من كانوا يريدون أن يشاهدوا الآية ليؤمن   كفار قريش، كانوا  يرغبون لشدة الحرب والمضايقة ويقولون: لو أنزل الله آية   لآمنوا واسترحنا،  فهذا أيضاً انزعوه من أذهانكم، وهذا ناتج عن الجهل (   وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:111]، ما قال: (ولكنهم   يجهلون) فلا يخرج منهم واحد أو اثنان، معناه: أنه يوجد فيهم من لا يجهل،   وهذا من عجائب القرآن. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدواً شياطين الإنس والجن...)
  الآية الثانية: يقول تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا    )[الأنعام:112]، وهكذا كما جعلنا لك أنت أبا جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط وأبا   لهب أعداء كذلك جعلنا لكل نبي من الأنبياء، وهم مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألف   نبي، (  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ   نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ  وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى   بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا  )[الأنعام:112]. الشياطين:    جمع شيطان، والإنس نحن، والجن العالم الخفي الذي تعرفونه، هل يوجد في  بني   آدم شياطين؟ أي نعم، كما يوجد في الجن شياطين، ويوجد في الجن ربانيون    مؤمنون أولياء الله، ويوجد في الإنس ربانيون مؤمنون أولياء الله، ويوجد  في   عالم الجن شياطين متمردون عن الله والحق لا يعرفونه أبداً، وتوجد ثلة  من   الناس شياطين لا هم لهم إلا الشر والخبث والفساد. 
وقد  علمتم مما سبق  أن العوالم  ثلاثة: عالم الملائكة وعالم الإنس وعالم الجن،  دعنا من عالم  الحيوانات،  فنحن نتكلم عن العالم المكلف بعبادة الله عز وجل.  
عالم   الجن -والعياذ بالله تعالى-  خرج عنه إبليس؛ إذ رفض أمر الله وتنكر له  وأبى  أن يسجد لآدم فأبلسه الله  ومسح الخير منه وأصبح شيطاناً خالصاً لا  يحب  الخير ولا يخطر بباله،  وذريته مثله إذ الحية لا تلد إلا حية، هل رأيتم   عقرباً تلد جرادة؟ لا تلد  إلا عقرباً. 
وعالم  الشياطين تفرع من  إبليس،  وعالم الإنس وعالم الجن الذين يفسقون عن أمر  الله ويخرجون عن طاعته   ويتوغلون في الخبث والشر والفساد يصبحون شياطين لا  خير فيهم، كلامه وعمله   وسياسته كلها شر، فمن هنا يوجد شياطين من الإنس لا  هم لهم إلا نشر الباطل   والشر والفساد، كما يوجد شياطين من الجن غير إبليس  وذريته، أما الشياطين   فهكذا وجدوا لا يعرفون الخير بالمرة ولا يهتدون ولا  يقبلون الهداية. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غروراً)
                      إذاً: يقول   تعالى: كما جعلنا لك يا رسولنا أعداءً ( جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ   عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ   زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا   )[الأنعام:112]،  شياطين الإنس يوحون إلى  شياطين الجن وشياطين الجن يوحون  إلى شياطين الإنس،  والإيحاء: الإعلام  الخفي بطريقة لا تعرف ولا ترى.(  زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ   )[الأنعام:112]  القول يزينونه ويزخرفونه ويحسنونه  للإنسي أو الجني المؤمن  ليوقعوه في  الفساد، زخرف القول للتغرير بالمؤمنين  من الإنس أو من الجن،  إلا أن الشيطان  من الإنس لا يستطيع أن يزين  للشياطين من الجن؛ إذ لا صلة  لهم بهم بحيث  يتحدث معهم، إلا إذا تشكلوا في  شكل إنسان فهذا ممكن. 
لكن  من حيث  واقعهم يخبر تعالى عنهم  أنهم يزينون القول ويزخرفونه حتى يوقعوا  الإنسان في  الفتنة والضلال،  فالإنسان الذي هو شيطان توحي إليه الشياطين  بكلمات ومعان  وتدله على أعمال  يقوم بها وتخرفها له وتحسنها له حتى يقولها  ويفعلها،  فالموبقات التي  ترتكب من بعض الناس من الآدميين كالزنا واللواط  والجرائم  والقتل؛ كل هذه  بتزيين الشياطين والتغرير بالآدمي حتى يفعلها  ويأتيها؛  لأنها مهمتهم التي  يقومون بها. 
(شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ وَالْجِنِّ   يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ  )[الأنعام:112]، شيطان الإنس يوحي إلى   شيطان الإنس، أصحاب الشر أما يجتمعون ويتواصلون ويتعاونون؟ يوحي بعضهم إلى   بعض. 
وزخرف   القول هو الذي يفتنون به من  الأباطيل والكذب والدعاوى الباطلة حتى يوقعوا   الإنسان في تلك المحنة أو  الفتنة، وشياطين الجن كذلك، والذي أخبر بهذا   خالقهم والعليم بحياتهم  وسلوكهم. 
(يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ   زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا  )[الأنعام:112] أي: للتغرير وإيقاع الناس في   الفتنة أو المحنة والحرب أو الفتن والضلال.                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه فذرهم وما يفترون)
                      (وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ    )[الأنعام:112]  أيضاً يسلي الله تعالى رسوله ويحمله على الصبر والثبات   ويقول له: الحيات  والعقارب والهوام هكذا وجدت، ولكن الله عز وجل لو شاء   لما آذت أحداً ولا  ضرته، وكذلك هؤلاء الشياطين، (   يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ  )[الأنعام:112]   للتغرير وإيقاع الناس في الباطل، ومع هذا لو شاء الله ما فعلوا، وهل يخرجون   عن إرادة الله ومشيئته؟ لا يستطيعون. وكما    أن أولئك المشركين لو جمع لهم كل الخلق بين أيديهم من ملائكة ورسل  وأجداد   لا يؤمنون إلا أن يشاء الله، فكذلك شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بعضهم  إلى  بعض  ويزخرف القول ويعسله للإيقاع في الفتن والباطل والشر، ومع هذا  لو شاء  الله  ما فعلوا؛ لأن قدرة الله فوقهم وهم بين يديه وفي قبضته. 
(وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ  )[الأنعام:112] إذاً (  فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:112]، اتركهم يا رسولنا وما  يكذبون ويختلقون من الباطل، أتعرفون  ما كان يقول أبو جهل وعقبة بن أبي  معيط  وفلان؟ كانوا يقولون بإيحاء  الشيطان: محمد ساحر كذاب دجال. وهكذا  يشيعونها  في القبائل، بل يذهبون إلى  الأسواق ويعلنون هذا، هذا هو زخرف  القول،  يحسنونه بألفاظ ليصرفوا الناس عن  الدخول في الإسلام حتى لا يؤمنوا  بمحمد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ويبقوا في الشرك والكفر. 
(وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ  )[الأنعام:112] إذاً ( فَذَرْهُمْ  )[الأنعام:112] أي: اتركهم ( وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:112] ويقولون من الكذب والباطل.                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولتصغى إليه أفئدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلِتَصْغَى   إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ   وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ    )[الأنعام:113]  آذان من التي تصغي لزخارف القول والأباطيل؟ هل هي آذان   المؤمنين الموحدين  الصالحين الربانيين؟ والله ما تصغي آذانهم ولا تميل   لتسمع الباطل؟ الآن لو  قلت بقول باطل يجتمع حولك المرضى، ( وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ    )[الأنعام:113]،  أما من آمن بلقاء الله والوقوف بين يديه ثم الحساب   الدقيق والجزاء الكامل  إما بالنعيم أو بالعذاب، هذا المؤمن -والله- لا   يصغي لكلام الباطل، بل إذا  سمع باطلاً أغلق أذنيه وأدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه   أو قام من المجلس، ولكن من هو  الذي يصغي ويسمع؟ الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة، ( وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ    )[الأنعام:113]ذلك الباطل ويحبوه، ( وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا هُمْ   مُقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:113]من الذنوب والجرائم والموبقات وعلى رأسها   الشرك والكفر. ( وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ   )[الأنعام:113]  هل  القلب يميل أم لا؟ مال قلبه إلى كذا: أحبه ورغب فيه  ومشى وراءه،  الإصغاء  يكون للأذن فتسمع، والقلب إذا مال وهو يسمع يميل إلى  الباطل والشر.  
(وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ   الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا   هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:113]، الاقتراف ما هو؟ جمع الذنوب والآثام   بلا حساب ولا عدد.             
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير
معنى الآيات                     قال: [ معنى الآيات: ما   زال السياق في أولئك العادلين بربهم ]  الظالمين [ المطالبين بالآيات   الكونية ] عرفنا هذا أمس، الكون ما هو؟  السماء والأرض، الآية الكونية كأن   تقع الشمس في حجر فلان! أن ينزل المطر  الآن، أن يحيا فلان الميت، هذه   الآيات الكونية، [ ليؤمنوا إذا شاهدوها،  فأخبر تعالى في هذه الآيات أنه لو   نزل إليهم الملائكة من السماء وأحيا لهم  الموتى فكلموهم وقالوا لهم: لا   إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وحشر عليهم كل  شيء أمامهم يعاينونه معاينة،   أو تأتيهم المخلوقات قبيلاً بعد قبيل وهم  يشاهدونهم ويقولون: لا إله إلا   الله محمد رسول الله؛ ما كانوا ليؤمنوا بك  ويصدقوك ويؤمنوا بما جئت به  إلا  أن يشاء الله ذلك منهم، ولكن أكثر أولئك  العادلين بربهم الأصنام  والأوثان  يجهلون أن الهداية بيد الله تعالى وليست  بأيديهم كما يزعمون،  وأنهم لو  رأوا الآيات آمنوا ] فالهداية بيد الله. 
[   هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى،  أما الآية الثانية فإن الله تعالى يقول:   وكما كان لك يا رسولنا من هؤلاء  العادلين أعداء يجادلونك ويحاربونك جعلنا   لكل نبي أرسلناه أعداءً  يجادلونه ويحاربونه ( شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ  وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ  إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا   )[الأنعام:112]، أي: القول  المزين بالباطل المحسن بالكذب]، والذين عاشوا مع  إذاعة (صوت العرب) قديماً  سمعوا وعرفوا. 
كنا   في طريقنا إلى المغرب في  السيارة، مشينا بالليل في صحراء ليبيا، في آخر   الليل جاء صوت ما كنا  نسمعه في المدينة، فاستمعت ذاك الصوت ومن ثم انقبضت   انقباضاً، وأصبحت  -والله- ما أستطيع أن أسمعه، وتعجبت من قوله تعالى: (  وَكَانُوا لا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعًا )[الكهف:101]، كيف لا يستطيعون السمع؟  وجدتني  -والله- ما أستطيع. 
قال تعالى: ( زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا )[الأنعام:112]، وإلى الآن ما زالت الأباطيل تزين وتحسن، وإذاعة لندن كافية.
قال:  [ أي: القول المزين بالباطل  المحسن بالكذب. ( غُرُورًا )[الأنعام:112]،  أي: للتغرير والتضليل، (  وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ )[الأنعام:112] أيها الرسول  عدم فعل ذلك الإيحاء  والوسواس ( مَا فَعَلُوهُ )[الأنعام:112]] أليس هو  خالقهم [ إذاً: (  فَذَرْهُمْ )[الأنعام:112]، أي: اتركهم ( وَمَا  يَفْتَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:112] من الكفر والكذب والباطل. هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الثانية. 
أما  الآية الثالثة وهي قوله تعالى: (  وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ  الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ  وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا  هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ )[الأنعام:113]،  هذه الآية بجملها الأربع معطوفة على  قوله: ( زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا  )[الأنعام:112]، إذ إيحاء شياطين الجن  والإنس كان، للغرور، أي: ليغتر به  المشركون، ( وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:113]، أي: تميل ( أَفْئِدَةُ  الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالآخِرَةِ )[الأنعام:113]، وهم المشركون  العادلون بربهم الأصنام  والأحجار، ( وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ )[الأنعام:113]،   ويقتنعوا به؛ لأنه مموه مزين  لهم، ونتيجة لذلك التغرير والميل إليه وهو   باطل والرضا به والإقناع  بفائدته فهم لذلك يقترفون من أنواع الكفر وضروب   الشرك والمعاصي والإجرام  ما يقترفون ]، متأثرين بذلك التغرير والباطل.                           
هداية الآيات
                      قال: [ من هداية الآيات.:أولاً:   ما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشأ لم  يكن أبداً ]، هل هناك من ينقض هذه؟ ما   شاء الله كان من الإيمان أو الكفر،  من الخير أو الشر، من الهداية أو   الضلال، ما شاءه الله كان وما لم يشأه  -والله- لا يكون.
قال:  [ وبهذا تقررت ربوبيته  وألوهيته للأولين  والآخرين ]، ما دام أن ما يشاؤه  يكون وما لم يشأه لا  يكون فبهذا تقررت  ألوهيته للخليقة كلها، وربوبيته  للأولين والآخرين.
[  ثانياً: تسلية  الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وكل داع إلى الله تعالى بإعلامه  أنه ما من نبي  ولا داع إلا وله  أعداء من الجن والإنس يحاربونه حتى ينصره  الله عليهم.
ثالثاً: التحذير من التمويه والتغرير، فإن أمضى سلاح للشياطين هو التزيين والتغرير ]، وهذا تعرفونه من كلام المضللين.
[   رابعاً: القلوب الفارغة من  الإيمان بالله ووعده وعيده في الدار الآخرة   أكثر القلوب ميلاً إلى الباطل  والشر والفساد ]، من جاء مدينة أهلها كفار   يستطيع أن ينشر الباطل  والفساد بكل سهولة، وإذا جاء إلى مدينة أهلها أتقياء   هل يستجيبون له؟ لا  يستجيبون، يبقى عشرين سنة يعمل فلا ينجح، لكن إذا  كانت  القلوب فارغة من  الإيمان بالله ولقائه فإنها تتحول وتتبدل.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (34)  
الحلقة (397)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (28)**

دعوة الإسلام هي دعوة الحق، والرسالة المحمدية هي الرسالة الخاتمة    المهيمنة على كل ما قبلها من الرسالات، يشهد بذلك ما جاء في كتاب الله    العزيز من الآيات، ويشهد بذلك امتلاء كتب السابقين بالتبشير بسيد المرسلين،    وعلم أهل الكتاب بذلك علم اليقين، فمن أراد الفوز والفلاح فعليه باتباع    الصراط المستقيم، والإعراض عن سبيل أهل الأرض من الغاوين، الذين هم عن  دين   الله معرضين، وعن شرعه ناكبين. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أفغير الله أبتغي حكماً وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلاً...)
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ  بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن  يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً  ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله  ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل  بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها  المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي  الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود  على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال فداه أبي   وأمي وصلى الله عليه ألفاً وسلم،  قال: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت  الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه  بينهم؛ إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم  الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم  الله فيمن  عنده )، ولنستمع إلى تلاوة  الآيات مجودة مرتلة ثم نشرع في  تفسيرها وبيان ما جاء فيها، والله نسأل ألا  يحرمنا العلم والعمل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   أَفَغَيْرَ  اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ   الْكِتَابَ  مُفَصَّلًا وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ   أَنَّهُ  مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ   الْمُمْتَرِينَ   *  وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   *     وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ    اللَّهِ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ      *  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ مَنْ يَضِلُّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ  )[الأنعام:114-117].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات!  قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا    )[الأنعام:114]،  ما المراد بالحكم؟ الحكم: هو الذي يحكم بين المختصمين   والمختلفين، الحكم  كالحاكم، إلا أن لفظ الحكم يدل على وجود خلاف وهو يحكم   بين أهله ليبين لهم  الحق من الباطل، والصواب من الخطأ. 
فالله  تعالى يأمر رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن  يقول لأولئك الذين طالبوا  بالآيات ليصدقوه فيما يدعيه ويقول  ويدعو إليه؛  لأنهم كذبوا برسالته صلى  الله عليه وسلم، كما كذبوا بدعوته إلى  الله  تعالى ليعبد وحده، كما كذبوا  بالبعث الآخر ولقاء الله عز وجل، إذ  السورة  المكية تدور على هذه العقائد  الثلاث.
يقول الله تعالى: قل: ( أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ  أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا   )[الأنعام:114]،  تريدون أن نحكم غير الله؟ الآية التي  تظهر لكم، والميت  ينطق لكم، والمطر  ينزل، هذه آيات، فهل هذه تساوي الله  فيما يحكم به؟ ما  قيمتها؟ فحسبي -إذاً-  أن يحكم الله بيني وبينكم، وقد  حكم بأنكم كافرون،  مشركون، هالكون، وحكم  بأني عبد الله ورسوله، فماذا  أبغي بعد ذلك؟ ‏                        
توبيخ الكفرة لإعراضهم عن معجزة الكتاب الحكيم المفصل لهدايتهم
                     (أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا وَهُوَ  الَّذِي أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلًا   )[الأنعام:114]،   تريدون ماذا؟ هذا الكتاب، وهذا القرآن العظيم، ولفظة  (الْكِتَابَ) هنا   دالة على عظمته، كتاب لا يقادر قدره أبداً، عجزت البشرية  عن محاكاته، وعن   الإتيان بسورة من مثل سوره.(وَهُوَ  الَّذِي أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ  الْكِتَابَ )[الأنعام:114]،  أنزله إليهم  لهدايتهم من الضلال، لإكمالهم  وإسعادهم، وإنجائهم من الخسران  والنقصان،  أما نزل إليهم وإلى البشرية  كلها؟ أنزل الله كتابه لماذا؟ لإصلاح  البشرية  وهدايتها، من أجل إكمالها  وإسعادها، فله الحمد والمنة، فالحمد  لله.
(أَنزَلَ  إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ )[الأنعام:114]،  أي: القرآن، ( مُفَصَّلًا  )[الأنعام:114]  غاية التفصيل، فيه العبادات،  الآداب، الأخلاق، الأحكام  الشرعية، القصص،  الأخبار، كل ذلك في غاية  التفصيل، أما يكفيني هذا شاهداً  على رسالتي ونبوتي  ودعوتي إليه تعالى؟  كيف نطلب لكم آية من الآيات وأعظم  الآيات هي هذا  الكتاب؟ ولقد قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: (  ما من نبي إلا  أوتي من الآيات ما مثله آمن عليه البشر،  وكان الذي أوتيته  وحياً أوحاه  الله إلي، فأرجو أن أكون أكثرهم تابعاً  يوم القيامة )،  وحق ذلك وثبت، تبعث  الأمم ورسلها، والله لا توجد أمة  أعدادها أكثر من هذه  الأمة المحمدية،  وأقرب دليل أن الأمم في مائة سنة أو  سبعين سنة تنتهي، وهذه  الأمة إلى الآن  لها ألف وأربعمائة وسبع عشرة سنة،  والإسلام هو الإسلام،  والناس يدخلون  فيه.                          
الاستشهاد على صدق الرسالة المحمدية بعلم أهل الكتاب بحقيقة تنزيل الكتاب من عند الله تعالى
                      (أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلًا  )[الأنعام:114]، هذا أولاً. وثانياً: ( وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ    )[الأنعام:114]، الذين أوتوا الكتاب يعني: التوراة والإنجيل، وأهله  اليهود  والنصارى، فالذين أسلموا كـعبد الله بن سلام  وإخوته، ومن  المسيحيين، الكل  يعلم أن هذا الكتاب منزل من عند الله عز وجل  بالحق، فهل  بعد هذا تريدون  شهادة دجاجة تنطق أو بعير يقول: هذا رسول الله؟  أيهما  أفضل: أن يشهد علماء  الكتاب ويصرحوا بصدق هذه النبوة وأن هذا كتاب  الله  أم طير ينطق؟ لأنهم  يطالبون بالآيات الخارقة للعادة تشهد له أنه رسول   الله، وفي علم الله أنهم  لا يؤمنون، فما الفائدة من أن يحيي لهم فلاناً   وفلاناً حتى يكلمهم وهم لا  يؤمنون، والذي خلقهم وغرز غرائزهم وطبع طبائعهم   قال: (   وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ  كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ   بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ   مُبِينٌ  )[الأنعام:7]، ( وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا  )[الحجر:14] طول النهار ( فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ  )[الحجر:14] طالعين هابطين، (  لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ  مَسْحُورُونَ   )[الحجر:15]،  أمثال هؤلاء يعطيهم معجزة؟ ماذا يستفيدون؟  والذي لا تؤثر  فيه معجزة القرآن  كيف سيؤثر فيه غيرها، أمي لا يقرأ ولا  يكتب، وقد لبث  فيهم عمراً من قبله  أربعين سنة، ما قال كلمة منه ولا عرف،  ثم ينزل عليه  كتاب أعجز الإنس والجن،  أفبعد هذا تطلب الدليل على أنه رسول  الله؟! أعاقل  أنت أم مجنون؟                          
معنى قوله تعالى: (فلا تكونن من الممترين)
                     (وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ    )[الأنعام:114]، يعني: التوراة والإنجيل، ( يَعْلَمُونَ )[الأنعام:114]،   يعلمون علم يقين؛ لأنهم عرفوا وآمنوا ( أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ   بِالْحَقِّ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ )[الأنعام:114]،  منزل من   عند ربكم من الملكوت الأعلى بالحق مصاحباً له ويدعو إليه، ولا  باطل فيه  في  قليل ولا كثير، وما نزل لإبطال الحق، ولكن لإحقاق الحق وإبطال  الباطل،   إذاً: ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ )[الأنعام:114]. هذا  من  باب (إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة)، ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ )[الأنعام:114] يا   رسولنا ( مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ )[الأنعام:114]،  وهل الرسول يكون من   الشاكين؟ ولكن أنتم أيها السامعون، فلا تكونن يا من  بلغه هذا من الشاكين   بعد هذا البيان، بعد هذا العلم وهذه البصيرة،  والممتري: هو الشاك،   والممترون: جمع ممتر، ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ )[الأنعام:114] يا رسولنا ( مِنَ   الْمُمْتَرِينَ )[الأنعام:114]،  وليس المقصود هو الرسول، بل من باب: (إياك   أعني واسمعي يا جارة)، اسمعوا  أنتم أيها الشاكون، لا تكونوا من الشاكين   والممترين بعد أن لاحت أنوار  المعرفة، وتجلت حقيقة أنه كتاب الله ووحي   الله، وأن محمداً عبد الله ورسول  الله.                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وتمت كلمة ربك صدقاً وعدلاً لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ  )[الأنعام:115]، ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ  )[الأنعام:115] حال كونها (  صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا   )[الأنعام:115]،  (صِدْقًا) في الأخبار، كل ما أخبر  الله به في الكتاب  القرآني من أخبار  الأولين والآخرين، والملكوت الأعلى،  وفي الدنيا، وفي  الآخرة، كل أخباره  -والله- صدق، ولا يدخلها كذب، ولا  يوجد بينها كلمة كذب،  ومن هذا الوعود  الإلهية والمواعيد، كل ما أخبر به  من وعد أو وعيد هو صدق،  وكل ما يخبر به  الله في هذا الكتاب أحلف بالله  إنه لحق وليس فيه شك  أبداً.(وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا  )[الأنعام:115]، ومنها: أنك من المنتصرين، سينصرك الله، وينصر معكم المؤمنين، إذ مضى بهذا كلام الله، ( وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ  )[الحج:40]، سوف تدخل البشرية في دينك، ويلتف حولك الملايين، رغم أنف الكاشحين والغاضبين والساخطين، ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ   )[الأنعام:115]،  اطمئن فالعاقبة لك، النصر لك، دعهم يكذبون، ينكرون،   يشكون، وسوف تنتهي هذه  كلها، وتلوح أنوار الحق في مكة، ولا يعبد فيها إلا   الله إلى يوم القيامة،  ولا يبقى صنم ولا وثن، ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ  )[الأنعام:115] يا رسولنا ( صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا    )[الأنعام:115]،  أي: صدقاً في الأخبار، وعدلاً في الأحكام والقضاء،  أحكام  الله المنزلة في  هذا الكتاب، والله لا يوجد حيف ولا ظلم ولا جور  ولا  اعوجاج ولا انحراف قط،  وسر ذلك أن الله عالم الغيب والشهادة، وسر ذلك  أنه  خلق الكون وقدره وكتبه  قبل أن يوجده، فكيف -إذاً- يقع غير العدل  فيه؟  وهكذا في الدماء، في الحدود،  في الجهاد، في السلم، في الأموال، في  كل  الأحكام الشرعية القرآن أعدل ما  نزل من السماء في بيان أحكام الله عز  وجل،  ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ  )[الأنعام:115] يا عبد الله صدقاً في الأخبار، وعدلاً في الأحكام.                        
صورة من اعتراضات السفهاء على أحكام الله تعالى الصادقة العادلة
                       وهل يوجد حكم في القرآن ليس فيه عدل ؟  قالوا: نعم. قلنا: كيف؟  قالوا:  التركة توزع، فالرجل يعطى سهمين، والبنت  تعطى سهماً، أين العدل؟  وقالوا:  الرجل يعطى النصف من تركة امرأته وهي  تعطى الربع، وهو يعطى الربع  وهي تعطى  الثمن! وتخبطوا، وصعدوا وهبطوا  وجاسوا كالكلاب؛ وما عرفوا أن  جوابهم بكلمة  واحدة، ذلك أن المرأة حفظ  الله عيشها وقوتها أولاً بوالدها،  وثانياً:  بزوجها، وثالثاً: بأولادها،  ورابعاً: بولاية الله لها، فلماذا  تأخذ مثل  الرجل؟ المرأة ملكة في بيتها،  تأتيها الكسوة واللبن واللحم،  والرجل يعرق  ويجد ويحرث ويخرق الأرض ويطير  في السماء ليأتيها بطعامها  وشرابها، وهي  جالسة على الأريكة، هل نعطيها  النصف؟ سفاهة وعبث، وهذا شأن  من لا يؤمنون  بالله. قالوا:   كيف يفضل الرجل على المرأة؟ هذا ما هو بعدل، العدل في حق  المرأة  -المحفوظ  رزقها- أن يعطيها أكثر من الرجل! وحاولوا أن يفعلوا العجب،  ولكن  القرآن  كتاب الله يبقى هكذا تلوح أنواره لمن يريد الهداية الإلهية  حتى  يرفعه الله  تعالى.                          
محاولة يائسة لتحريف القرآن الكريم
(وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا  )[الأنعام:115]، في الأخبار، ( وَعَدْلًا  )[الأنعام:115] في الأحكام، (  لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ  )[الأنعام:115]، هل استطاع البشر أن يبدلوا  كلمة واحدة في القرآن؟إن   اليهود والمجوس والنصارى والبوذيين والهندوس وكل  الدنيا ضد هذا القرآن،   والله ما استطاعوا أن يبدلوا كلمة، ولو قدروا ما  وصل القرآن إليكم الآن إلا   محرفاً مبدلاً مغيراً، مزيداً فيه، منقوصاً  منه، كالتوراة والإنجيل، هل   التوراة ذات الألف سورة فيها النصف حق؟ والله  لا يوجد، والإنجيل كذلك،   لماذا؟ لأن الله ما تولى حفظهما، ولكن تولى حفظ  القرآن الكريم، فقال: ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  )[الحجر:9]. 
اجتمع   مرة قسس ورهبان في السودان من قديم في  مؤتمر، فقالوا : كيف نستطيع نحذف   كلمة (قل) من القرآن؟ (قل) كم حرفاً  فيها؟ حرفان: القاف واللام، قالوا: إذا   استطعنا أن نحذف (قل) فإننا  نستطيع أن نثبت ما قلناه أن هذا القرآن ما هو   من عند الله، وإنما هو من  ذهن محمد ومن شعوره الصحراوي، فاض بهذه العلوم،   ما هو من عند الله، لكن  (قل) هذه هي المحنة؛ لأن الله يقول: ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  )[الأعراف:158]، وهل الرجل يقول لنفسه: (قل)؟ ( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ  )[آل عمران:64]، هل يقول: أنا أقول: قل يا أهل الكتاب، أو ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  )[الإخلاص:1]، ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ  )[الكافرون:1]، مستحيل أن يكون هذا كلامه ويقول: (قل)؟
إذاً: فانفضوا خزايا نادمين، قالوا: مستحيل أن ننقص كلمة من القرآن، وذلك لحفظ الله له.
إذاً: ( لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ    )[الأنعام:115]،  من أراد إغناءه ما تستطيع أن تفقره، من أراد إسعاده فلن   تستطيع إشقاءه، من  أراد كماله فلن تستطيع أنت هبوطه ونقصانه، ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ  )[الأنعام:115] لأقوال عباده، ( الْعَلِيمُ    )[الأنعام:115]  بأعمالهم، لا يقولن قائل كلمة أو بعض كلمة إلا وقد علمها   الله عز وجل  أولاً، سمع صوته وعلم مقاله، فاحذر يا عبد الله -إذاً- أن   تقول الباطل أو  تنطق بغير الحق، ( وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  )[الأنعام:115].                          
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله...)
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ تُطِعْ  )[الأنعام:116] يا رسولنا.. أيها المبلغ عنا.. يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم! ( وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ    )[الأنعام:116]  وإلى الآن، وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض، فتسمع منهم ما   يقولون، وتنفذ ما  يأمرون، أو تترك ما ينهون، إن تطعهم ضللت وما اهتديت   أبداً، بل يضلونك عن  سبيل الله، تأملتهم هذه أم لا؟ أنت الآن في ديار   المسلمين، إن تطع أكثر أهل  المدينة والله ما اهتديت، ولن تهتدي إلى الخير،   بل يشردونك وينفرونك  ويضللونك، ( وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:116]، ما السبب في ذلك؟ قال: ( إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ    )[الأنعام:116]،  فلهذا لا يحل أن نتبع غير أولي البصائر والنهى، لا نتبع   غير أهل العلم  والمعرفة، أما أن نتبع كل من يقول وينعق ونجري وراءه  فوالله  ما اهتدينا، ( إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ  إِلَّا الظَّنَّ   )[الأنعام:116]،  فالذي ما عنده يقينيات ولا أنوار تلوح  ولا ثقة فيما يروي  عن ربه كيف تهتدي  معه وهو يقول بالخرص والظن والشك  والارتياب؟ فلهذا  -يا رسولنا- اثبت  على الوحي الذي ينزل إليك، ولا تقبل  آراء الناس  واتجاهاتهم وما يسولون وما  يقولون، وهكذا كل داعٍ إلى الله في  القرية في  أسرته، لو أطاع أخبار امرأته  وبناته لا يستقيم، كل واحد يقول  له كلمة، ( وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي  الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:116]،  لأن أكثر من  في الأرض جهلاء، ضلال عماة، لا يعرفون  الطريق إلى الله، أليس  كذلك؟ بلى،  وما هي نسبة العالمين بالله والعارفين؟  ليست نسبة واحد إلى  المليون.
(وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ   يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:116]، هل تعرفون سبيل الله   -هداكم الله إليه- ما هو؟
إنه   الصراط المستقيم، أما عندكم صورة منه؟ موجودة:  أوامر عن اليمين، ونواه عن   الشمال، وامش أنت مستقيماً حتى تقرع باب دار  السلام، فإن ملت هنا إلى   المنهيات وهبطت، أو ملت إلى ترك الأوامر  والواجبات واعتزلت فوالله لن تصل،   أتعرفون صراط الله أم لا؟ إنه الصراط  المستقيم الذي ليس فيه اعوجاج، كما   قلت لكم غير ما مرة: أوامر عن اليمين،  نواه عن الشمال، فولاية الله تعالى   تمثل هذا، أي: محاب ومكاره.
(إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ  إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ   )[الأنعام:116]،  إي: وما هم إلا يظنون ويخرصون،  والخرص مأخوذ من خرص  الفلاح حين يدخل  البستان فيخرص بالتخمين: كم صاعاً  في هذه، كم مداً في هذه  النخلة. يقول ذلك  بالخرص، كذلك الذي يقول بدون  علم من الله ورسوله: هذا  حلال، هذا حرام، هذا  يجوز هذا كذا؛ فهو  كالخراصين، يصيب في واحدة ويخطئ في  عشر، فلا بد من  العلم بمحاب الله  ومكارهه.
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ مَنْ  يَضِلُّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ    )[الأنعام:117]،  دعهم يقولوا ما شاءوا أن يقولوا، فربك -يا رسولنا- أعلم   بمن يضل عن سبيله  وأعلم بالمهتدين، والضال عن السبيل: هو الذي يخطئ   الطريق، لا أمر ولا نهي،  كالكفار كلهم، ولهذا رسمت في صورة في رسالة ستطبع   خطاً مستقيماً في الصفحة،  وعن يمينه وعن شماله الأوامر والنواهي، فالذين   كفروا خرجوا خروجاً كاملاً  عن الطريق، فتحطموا وتمزقوا ثم استقرت حالهم،   فما بقي من يأسف ولا يكرب،  الزنا عندهم حلال، الربا حلال، القتل حلال،   والذين يخرجون من جهة ويعودون  من أخرى يبقون في حيرتهم حتى يعودوا إلى   الصراط بكاملهم، أو ينفصلوا  فيتحطموا. وهنا  تبجح الضلال والجهال وقالوا:  الكفار ليس فيهم خلاف، بل  عندهم استقرار في  بلادهم، ونحن لماذا في  اضطراب؟ فقلنا لهم: ما عرفتم  لماذا؟ الكفار خرجوا  عن طريق الله نهائياً  وسقطوا فتألموا ثم سكنوا، فالزنا  حلال، الربا حلال،  لا عيب، لا حرام، لا  باطل، ما هناك صراع، أما المسلمون  فما انفصلوا عن  الإسلام ولا قبلوه  كاملاً، فهم في اضطرابهم وحيرتهم، إما أن  يعودوا إلى  الطريق السوي  فيكملوا ويسعدوا ويهدءوا، وإما أن ينفصلوا  نهائياً فيهلكوا  ويهدءوا  ويسكنوا بعد ذلك، إلا أننا نرضى بهم حيارى مرتفعين  من جهة وهابطين  من  أخرى أحسن من الانفصال الكلي، أليس كذلك؟             
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
والآن  نكتفي بهداية الآيات، هذه الآيات تحمل هداية، تهدي إلى ماذا؟  إلى  الوليمة  في البستان الفلاني! تهدي إلى أي شيء؟ إلى رضا الله وجواره في   الملكوت  الأعلى، وذلك بتزكية النفس وتطهيرها بهذه العبادات الإلهية، وبذلك   تصل إلى  مستواها وتنزل بدار السلام. إذاً:   كل آية لها هداية، كل آية في  القرآن من ستة آلاف ومائتين وست وثلاثين  آية  تدل دلالة قطعية على أنه لا  إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ولن يستطيع  ذو  عقل أن ينقضها، وبينا ذلك  مرات، ذلك أن هذه الآية من أنزلها؟ إنه  الله  تعالى، وهل هناك من يقول: أمي  أو أبي؟ فمن أين جاءت؟ من الله، آمنت  بالله  منزلها، آمنت بجلاله وكماله، لا  إله إلا هو. وعلى من نزلت هذه  الآية؟ الذي  نزلت عليه لن يكون إلا رسول  الله، مستحيل أن يكون غير رسوله،  كل آية  تقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله، على علم يقيني.
قال: [ أولاً: حرمة وبطلان التحاكم إلى غير الوحي   الإلهي ]، ( أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا  )[الأنعام:114]، دل هذا   على أنه لا يحل أن نتحاكم إلى غير كتاب الله وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم.
[   ثانياً: تقرير صحة الدعوة الإسلامية ]، الدعوة  الإسلامية: دعوة الناس إلى   الله ليعبد وحده ويسعد العابدون، هذه الدعوة  صحتها ثبتت [بأمرين: الأول:   القرآن الكريم. الثاني: شهادة أهل الكتاب ممن  أسلموا كـعبد الله بن سلام  القرظي وأصحمة النجاشي  المسيحي وغيرهم ]،  فهمتم هذا؟ الدعوة الإسلامية  ثبتت بماذا؟ بالقرآن  الكريم، وبإيمان أهل  الكتاب، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من  قوله تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ  مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ  )[الأنعام:114].
   [ثالثاً: ميزة القرآن الكريم: أن أخباره كلها صدق  وأحكامه كلها عدل ]،  هذه  ميزة القرآن، هذا ما امتاز به: كل أخباره صدق  وكل أحكامه عدل، لا حيف  ولا  ظلم ولا جور.
[  رابعاً: وعود الله تعالى لا تتخلف أبداً ] إذا  وعد الله، (  وَعَدَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ   لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ   قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي  ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ   وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا  )[النور:55]،  هل تم  هذا لرسول الله وأصحابه أم لا؟ والآن والله ليتمنه  لأية أمة في بلاد   العالم في الشرق أو الغرب إن أقبلت على الله في صدق،  وآمنت الإيمان الحق   وعملت الصالحات، والله إن فعلت لمكن الله لها في  الأرض ولسادت وحكمت، (  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  )[النور:55]، بم وعدهم؟ (  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُم  فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا  اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ  وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ  الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ   وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ  أَمْنًا )[النور:55]. 
[   خامساً: اتباع أكثر الناس يؤدي إلى الضلال ] كما  بينت لكم؛ حتى أهل   المدينة [ فلذا لا يتبع إلا أهل العلم الراسخون فيه  ]، ولا يتبع ولا يمشى   وراء أحد إلا أهل العلم، [ لقوله تعالى: ( وَلا  تَتَّبِعَانِّ سَبِيلَ  الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ )[يونس:89] ].

وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (35)  
الحلقة (398)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (29)


          مما أوحى به شياطين الجن إلى إخوانهم من شياطين الإنس أن قالوا  للرسول  ولمن معه من المؤمنين: كيف تأكلون ما تقتلون وتذرون ما يقتله الله،  فنبه  الله عباده المؤمنين إلى أن شياطين الجن يوحون إلى الأخباث من الإنس  الذين  استجابوا لهم بعبادة الأوثان مثل هذه الأقوال ليزعزعوا إيمان  الصادقين  ويشوشوا عليهم، ثم أمرهم سبحانه بأن يأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله  عليه؛ لأنه  حلال وليس مما حرمه الله على عباده.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (فكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه إن كنتم بآياته مؤمنين)   
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن   نظفر بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله، ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
والسورة  ما زالت سورة الأنعام المباركة المكية  الميمونة، فلنستمع إلى تلاوة  الآيات مجودة مرتلة، ثم نشرع بإذن الله في  شرحها وبيان مراد الله تعالى  منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ   *    وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ   إِلَيْهِ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا لَيُضِلُّونَ بِأَهْوَائِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ   إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُعْتَدِين  َ   *  وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ   *    وَلا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ   لَفِسْقٌ وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ   لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ  )[الأنعام:118-121].      
مشروعية الأكل مما ذكر اسم الله تعالى عليه وحرمة الأكل من غيره من الذبائح 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ   )[الأنعام:118]،  هذا أمر الله لنا -معاشر المؤمنين والمؤمنات- أن نأكل من  الذبائح مما أذن  الله في أكله، وهي الأنعام ومن غير الأنعام كالطير  -مثلاً- أو الدجاج،  وسائر ما أذن الله في أكله، وعند الذبح وعند التذكية  يجب أن يقول من يذكي  ومن يذبح: باسم الله، فإذا ذكر اسم الله بهذا اللفظ:  (باسم الله) حل أكل  ذلك الذبيح، وأصبح من الطيب الحلال، فإن هو لم يذكر  اسم الله عليه، سواء  ذكر اسم غير الله كالأصنام والأحجار، أو الأنبياء  والصالحين، أو لم يذكر  اسم الله ولا اسم غيره؛ لم يحل الأكل؛ إذ هذه  الذبيحة لولا إذنه تعالى بذلك  ما جاز أن تذبح هذا الحيوان وتقطعه عن  الحياة، فأنت تقول: باسم الله  أذبحه.فمن  هنا لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يذكي شاة أو بعيراً أو بقرة أو  طائراً من  الطير كالدجاج وسائر أصنافه حتى يقول: باسم الله، فإن نسي أن  يقول: باسم  الله وهو مؤمن موحد لا يشرك بالله جاز أكله؛ لأن الله رفع عن  هذه الأمة  الخطأ والنسيان، أما أن يقول: لا أقول اسم الله ولا أذكره؛ فلا  يصح أكله  أبداً ولا يجوز. 
هنا  بعض الشياطين من المجوس واليهود  والمشركين قالوا: لماذا الذي يقتله الله  جل جلاله ويميته تحرمونه ولا  تأكلونه وتقولون: ميتة، والذي تقتله أنت يا  آدمي تقول: هذا حلال؟ وهذه من  وسوسة الشيطان وإملائه لأوليائه المتفق معهم  على الإضلال والإفساد في  الأرض.
إذاً: فمن هنا أزال الله تعالى من نفوس المؤمنين والمؤمنات هذا الوهم وقال: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ   )[الأنعام:118]،  آمنا بالله وبلقائه وكتابه ورسوله. إذاً: فلا نصغي ولا  نسمع إلى وساوس  الشياطين، يقال: كيف الذي تقتلونه أنتم تقولون: هو حلال  وتأكلونه، والذي  يقتله الله ويميته تقولون: هو حرام؟ توجد نفوس صغيرة تصغي  إلى مثل هذا،  فأبطل الله هذا وانتزعه من ألسنتهم قبل أن يصل إلى قلوب  المؤمنين، وهي آية  محكمة إلى يوم القيامة، ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ  )[الأنعام:118]، وآيات الله بينت لنا الحلال والحرام، في سورة النحل، في سورة المائدة، وإن كانت سورة المائدة ما نزلت بعد.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وما لكم ألا تأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم ...)    
  وقوله تعالى: (   وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ   إِلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:119]، جاء من سورة النحل بيان ذلك في آخر السورة، وفي سورة المائدة: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنزِيرِ ...  )[المائدة:3]، وفي قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة: (   إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ   وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا   عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  )[البقرة:173].إذاً: ( وَمَا لَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:119]، أي شيء يمنعكم ( أَلَّا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:119] ربكم وبين ( مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:119] في النحل -كما قلنا- وفي غيرها، ( إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ   )[الأنعام:119]،  فالذي يخاف على نفسه الموت له أن يأكل مما حرم الله  القدر الذي يحفظ به  حياته، لا أن يأكل ليشبع ويتلذذ بالميتة المحرمة أو  لحم الخنزير أو الدم،  وإنما يأكل بقدر الحاجة، إذا أكل ما يسد رمقه ويقيم  صلبه يكتفي بذلك، لا  يتلذذ ويشبع منه، ( إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:119]. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن كثيراً ليضلون بأهوائهم بغير علم إن ربك هو أعلم بالمعتدين)
ثم قال تعالى لهم: ( وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا  )[الأنعام:119]، أي: من الشياطين من الإنس والجن، ( لَيُضِلُّونَ بِأَهْوَائِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  )[الأنعام:119]، يفتون ويقولون: هذا حلال وهذا حرام، بدون علم عن الله ولا عن رسوله، فأكثر الناس هكذا، وخاصة أهل الكفر والشرك.(وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا لَيُضِلُّونَ بِأَهْوَائِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُعْتَدِين  َ   )[الأنعام:119]،  وسوف يجزيهم مقابل اعتدائهم؛ لأن التحريم والتحليل حق  الله فقط، التحريم  للمأكل، للمشرب، للملبس، للمسكن، للمركب، للمنكح،  التحريم والتحليل من حق  الله تعالى وحده، ولماذا؟ لأن العبيد عبيده، وهو  القائم على حياتهم أولاً،  وثانياً: هو الذي يعلم ما يضر بأنفسهم وما ينفع،  وهل غير الله يعرف هذا؟
فهو تعالى -أولاً- الملك ملكه، يأذن في كذا ولا يأذن في كذا، فهل تعترض عليه؟
ثانياً:   هو إذا أحل يعلم أن هذا الحلال ينفع الآكل، وإذا حرم يعلم أن هذا الحرام   يضر الآكل؛ لأنه ولي المؤمنين ورب العالمين، فلهذا ندد بالذين يضلون الناس   حيث يفتونهم بدون علم، وهم في ذلك معتدون، وسوف يلقون جزاءهم من الله،  جزاء  اعتداءهم، اعتدوا على ماذا؟ على الله، حيث أخذوا يشرعون لعباده، فأي   اعتداء أعظم من هذا؟ فلهذا توعدهم بقوله: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  )[الأنعام:119] أيها المستمع ( هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُعْتَدِين  َ   )[الأنعام:119]،  وسوف يجزيهم مقابل اعتدائهم؛ إذ أحلوا ما حرم الله  وحرموا ما أحل الله،  فلنحذر هذا في كل شيء، لا نفتي إلا بعلم، وإلا نقع في  العدوان. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ  )[الأنعام:120]، هذا الخطاب لنا، فاسمعوه: ( وَذَرُوا  )[الأنعام:120]، أي: واتركوا أيها المؤمنون ( ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ   )[الأنعام:120]،  (الإِثْمِ): كل فاسد قبيح حرمه الله عز وجل، سواء كان  قولاً أو اعتقاداً  أو عملاً، كل فاسد قبيح ظاهر فهو إثم، وقد يكون الإثم  ظاهراً علناً وقد  يكون باطناً سرياً وخفياً، والكل ممنوع. كان  العرب في الجاهلية يمنعون  الزنا العلني ويبيحون الزنا السري وهو اتخاذ  صديقة أو خليلة يزني بها، ولا  يزني علنياً إلا العبيد، لكن الآية جاءت  بأعم من هذا، فالآثام والذنوب منها  ما هو ظاهر، ومنها ما هو باطن، فلا  تقل: أنا لا أفعل ذنباً يراه الناس،  وأما ما كان خفياً ولا يطلع عليه أحد  إلا الله فهذا لا بأس به! فهذه الآية  عامة في كل إثم.
(وَذَرُوا  )[الأنعام:120]، أي: اتركوا. ( ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ  )[الأنعام:120]، أي: ما ظهر من الإثم. ( وَبَاطِنَهُ   )[الأنعام:120]،  أي: ما خفي؛ لان الظاهر فوق والباطن أسفل، كثيابنا من  فوق وفي الباطن،  كذلك الكلمة الباطلة بالكذبة والغيبة والنميمة هذا إثم  ظاهر، والغش والخداع  والبغض في باطن نفسك هذا إثم باطن، فهذه الآية تحرم  الإثم، وهو كل ما يضر  من قبيح وفاسد، وكيف نعرف هذا؟ الجواب: كل ما حرم  الله عز وجل من قول أو  اعتقاد أو عمل فهو -والله- الإثم، وسواء كان ظاهراً  أو باطناً، أمرنا بهذا  من أجل أن تبقى أنفسنا طاهرة زكية نقية، فإذا جاء  ملك الموت يسلبها  وينتزعها كانت كأرواح الملائكة، فهذه الروح يعرج بها إلى  الملكوت الأعلى،  وتبقى في الجنة إلى قيام الساعة، فإن كانت خبيثة منتنة  بالآثام والذنوب  فإنها ترفع ولكن لا تفتح لها أبواب السماء، وهذا قطعي؛  لقول الله تعالى: (  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا  تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى  يَلِجَ  الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ   )[الأعراف:40]،  هذا مستحيل، البعير لا يدخل في عين الإبرة، وصاحب النفس  الخبيثة بأوضار  الذنوب وفعلها روحه لا تفتح لها أبواب السماء، فلهذا أمرنا  سيدنا ومولانا  وولينا بأن نترك ما ظهر من الإثم وما بطن، ولا نستصغر  إثماً أو نحتقر آخر. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يكسبون الإثم سيجزون بما كانوا يقترفون) 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:120] من الذنوب والآثام، لما حرم علينا إتيان الإثم ظاهراً أو باطناً وأوجب تركه قال: واعلموا إذاً: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ  )[الأنعام:120] يوم القيامة، وقد يجزوهم في الدنيا بما يشاء من البلايا والرزايا، ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:120]، أي: يأثمون ويكذبون ويقارفون من الذنوب والآثام، فلهذا المؤمنون العالمون لا يأتون إثماً أبداً، لا يقدرون عليه.(إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ  )[الأنعام:120]، والكسب معروف بالجوارح، بالسمع، بالبصر، باللسان، باليد، بالفرج، بالرجل، هؤلاء يقول تعالى عنهم: ( سَيُجْزَوْنَ  )[الأنعام:120]، من يجزيهم؟ الله جل جلاله، الملك الحق المبين، يجزيهم بماذا؟ ( بِمَا كَانُوا  )[الأنعام:120] يفترون، ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:120]، والاقتراف: هو ارتكاب الذنوب والآثام.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه وإنه لفسق...) 
صور التسمية على الذبيحة وأحكامها
ثم قال تعالى مخاطباً المؤمنين: ( وَلا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:121]، أي: من الذي لم يذكر اسم الله عليه، ( وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ  )[الأنعام:121]، فلا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يأكل ذبيحة ذكر عليها اسم ولي أو نبي أو صنم أو حجر أو جان؛ لأنهم يذبحون للجان. ثانياً:   لو قال هذه الذبيحة لسيدي فلان، وعند الذبح قال: باسم الله؛ فهي -والله-   محرمة ولا تؤكل؛ لأنه ذبحها له، أما الاسم فشيء ثان، فهنا حالتان:
الأولى:   أن يقول: باسم اللات، أو باسم روح الله، أو باسم كذا، فهل هذه يجوز  أكلها؟  الجواب: والله ما يجوز بالإجماع، لماذا؟ لأنه تعبد بها غير الله،  تقرب بها  إلى كائن سوى الله، فهو -إذاً- يطلب مصلحته أو فائدته من هذا  الذي ذبح له،  فهو إذاً عبده حيث أقبل عليه بقلبه ووجهه وتقرب إليه وتزلف  بهذه الذبيحة.
الثانية:   أن يقول: هذه شاة سيدي فلان، أو هذه الشاة لكذا، ثم عند الذبح يقول: باسم   الله، فكذلك لا يحل أكلها، وإن قلت: لم وقد سمى الله؟ قلنا: هل ذبح لله؟  هل  تعبد الله بذلك وتملق إليه وتزلف؟ هو قال: هذه الشاة لفلان يتقرب إليه   ويتزلف ويتوسل.
فمرة أخرى أقول: لا فرق بين أن يقول: باسم اللات، أو باسم روح الله، أو باسم مريم ويذبح، حتى وإن قال: أنا أردت الله.
الثانية:   ألا يقول: باسم فلان، يقول: باسم الله، وهو ما ذبحها إلا ليتقرب إلى  فلان،  ولا تقل: يأتينا ضيف فنقول: يا ولدي! اذبح الشاة الفلانية لضيفنا؛  فهذا  ليس من باب التعبد والتقرب، إكرام الضيف واجب، وقد نزل بنا، فباسم  الله  نذبح ونكرم ضيفنا إيماناً بالله ورسوله، وطاعة لله ورسوله، كذلك  الشاة التي  هي شاة لحم يذبحها الجزار لماذا؟ لتؤكل، في المجزرة يقول: باسم  الله، ولكن  هذه يذبحها ليأكلها الناس، فهل هذا يعتبر كالذي يذبح لغير  الله؟
فتلخص من هذا أن مسائل الذبح ثلاث:
الأولى: لا يحل أكل ما ذكر اسم غير الله عليه قطعاً بلا خلاف.
الثانية:   أن يذكر اسم الله وهو لا يريد بذلك وجه الله، يريد التقرب إلى نبي أو ولي   أو جان كما يذبحون للجن، فهي لا تؤكل وإن ذكر اسم الله. 
والثالثة:   أن يذبح باسم الله ليكرم عبداً من عباد الله، أو ليكرم نفسه وأسرته، أو   جزار يذبح الذبائح ويبيعها للمؤمنين ليأكلوها أو غير المؤمنين، هذه الذبائح   أذن الله فيها لإطعام الناس، فما ذبحها تقرباً إلى فلان أو فلان ليشفي   مرضه أو يدفع عنه الألم والخوف. 
(وَلا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ   )[الأنعام:121]،  أي: خروج عن طاعة الله عز وجل، الذي يأكل من شاة أو من  لحم لم يذكر اسم  الله عليه فسق، خرج عن طاعة الله عز وجل، وهو بذلك مشرك،  ولفظ الفسق يعم كل  خروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ  )[الأنعام:121]، فيجب أن تتحاشى ولا تأكل مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه. 
وهنا   صورة رابعة للذبيحة: أن تكون حراماً، كما إذا سرقت وسمى عليها السارق   فقال: باسم الله، هل يجوز أن تأكل من السرقة؟ ما يجوز، هذه الرابعة، هو سرق   شاة أو اختطفها وأخذها بالقوة، وذبحها وقال: باسم الله، هل يجوز لمن علم   ذلك أن يأكل؟ لا يجوز لأنه لفسق.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون)
(وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ   )[الأنعام:121]،  هذا الذي ذكرناه أولاً هو سبب نزول الآية، كما قلت لكم:  اليهود والمجوس  كانوا يتكلمون مع العرب وقالوا لهم: هذا الذي يزعم أنه كذا  انظروا إلى عجيب  فعله: ما يقتله بنفسه حلال، وما يقتله ربه بسكين من ذهب  يقول عنه: حرام!  فتأثر بهذا بعض الضعفاء من المؤمنين، فنزلت الآية تبين  هذه الحقيقة، فيقول  تعالى: ( وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ   )[الأنعام:121]،  شياطين الجن يوحون إلى شياطين الإنس بالوسوسة، ويلقي في  روعه كلمة  ويقولها، هذا المعنى من أين أتى؟ لا بد أنه من الشيطان، يقول:  كيف الذي  يذبحه الله بسكين من ذهب نقول عنه: حرام، والذي يذبحه هو بحديدة  يقول عنه:  حلال؟! فالعوام يتأثرون بهذا.(وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ  )[الأنعام:121]، والله! ( وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ   )[الأنعام:121]،  وحرمتم ما أحل الله فقد أشركتم؛ لأنكم أطعتم الشيطان  وعبدتموه، وطاعة  الشيطان عبادته، أليس الشيطان هو الذي زين هذا وأوحاه إلى  أوليائه؟ فإذا  استجبت أنت وحرمت ما أحل الله فمعنى هذا أنك عبدت الشيطان،  ويكفي قول الله  تعالى: ( إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ   )[الأنعام:121]،  وهكذا لا يحل لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة أن يذكي بغير اسم الله عز  وجل، وكل لحم لم  يذكر عليه اسم الله لا يحل أكله أبداً، وأسوأ من ذلك إذا  ذبح لغير الله عز  وجل، وتقرب به إلى المخلوقات من الجن والإنس، فإن ذلك  شرك وأي شرك هو،  والله يقول: ( وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ  )[الأنعام:121].    
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
اسمعوا الآيات في الشرح لتزدادوا علماً بإذن الله ويقيناً. يقول:  [  مما أوحى به شياطين الجن إلى إخوانهم من شياطين الإنس أن قالوا للرسول   والمؤمنين: كيف تأكلون ما تقتلونه أنتم وتمتنعون عن أكل ما يقتله الله؟ ]   ويبدون هذا الكلام وكأنه معقول، وهذا من وحي الشيطان [ فأنزل الله تعالى   قوله: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ   )[الأنعام:118]، فأمر المؤمنين بعدم الاستجابة لما يقوله المشركون، وقال: (  وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:119]، أي: أي شيء يمنعكم من الأكل مما ذكر اسم الله عليه؟ (  وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ )[الأنعام:119]، أي: بين لكم غاية التبيين، ( مَا  حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ )[الأنعام:119] من المطاعم، ( إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ  إِلَيْهِ )[الأنعام:119]، أي: ألجأتكم الضرورة إليه، كمن خاف على نفسه  الهلاك من شدة الجوع فإنه يأكل مما حرم في حال الاختيار. 
ثم   أعلمهم أن كثيراً من الناس يضلون غيرهم بأهوائهم بغير علم فيحلون ويحرمون   بدون علم، وهم في ذلك ظلمة معتدون؛ لأن التحريم والتحليل من حق الرب  تعالى  لا من حق أي أحد من الناس، وتوعدهم بما دل عليه قوله: ( إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُعْتَدِين  َ )[الأنعام:119]،  ولازمه أنه  سيجازيهم باعتدائهم وظلمهم بما يستحقون من العذاب على اعتدائهم  على حق  الله تعالى في التشريع بالتحليل والتحريم.
وقوله  تعالى في الآية الثالثة: ( وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ  )[الأنعام:120]،  يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بترك ظاهر الإثم كالزنا العلني  وسائر المعاصي،  وباطن الإثم كالزنا السري وسائر الذنوب الخفية، وهو شامل  لأعمال القلوب وهي  باطنة وأعمال الجوارح وهي ظاهرة، لأن الإثم كل ضار فاسد  قبيح، كالشرك  والزنا وغيرهما من سائر المحرمات. 
ثم  توعد الذين لا يمتثلون أمره تعالى بترك ظاهر الإثم وباطنه بقوله: ( إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ  )[الأنعام:120]، أي: سيجزيهم يوم القيامة بما اكتسبوه من الذنوب والآثام،  ولا ينجو إلا من تاب منهم وصحت توبته.
وفي   الآية الأخيرة في هذا السياق يقول تعالى ناهياً عباده عن الأكل مما لم   يذكر اسم الله تعالى عليه من ذبائح المشركين والمجوس فقال تعالى: ( وَلا  تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ )[الأنعام:121]،   وأخبر أن الأكل مما لم يذكر اسم الله تعالى عليه وذبائح المشركين والمجوس]   هذا الأكل هو [فسق، أي: خروج عن طاعة الرب تعالى، وهو مقتضٍ للكفر لما فيه   من الرضا بذكر اسم الآلهة التي تعبد من دون الله تعالى. 
ثم   أخبرهم تعالى بأن الشياطين -وهم المردة من الجن- يوحون إلى الأخباث من   الإنس من أوليائهم الذين استجابوا لهم في عبادة الأوثان، يوحون إليهم بمثل   قولهم: كيف تحرمون ما قتل الله وتحلون ما قتلتم أنتم؟ ليجادلوكم بذلك،   ويحذر تعالى المؤمنين من طاعتهم وقبول وسواسهم فيقول: ( وَإِنْ  أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ )[الأنعام:121] فأكلتم ذبائحهم أو تركتم أكل ما ذبحتم أنتم  وقد ذكرتم عليه اسم الله، ( إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ )[الأنعام:121]،  لأنكم استبحتم لما تأمر به الشياطين تاركين ما يأمر به رب العالمين ]، وذلك  هو الشرك والعياذ بالله تعالى.  
هداية الآيات
   لهذه الآيات هدايات، فتأملوا.[ أولاً: حل الأكل من ذبائح المسلمين ]، من أين أخذنا هذا؟ من قوله تعالى: ( فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ  )[الأنعام:118].
[   ثانياً: وجوب ذكر اسم الله على بهيمة الأنعام عند تذكيتها ]، وليس هذا   خاصاً بالبقر والغنم، كل ما أذن في أكله من الطير وأنواعه لا بد من ذكر اسم   الله عز وجل، إلا في حال الصيد فإنك تقول: باسم الله وترمي سهمك.
  [  ثالثاً: حرمة اتباع الأهواء ووجوب اتباع العلماء ]، (حرمة اتباع  الأهواء)  أي: أصحاب الأهواء، (ووجوب اتباع العلماء)، أي: العالمون بما أحل  الله وبما  حرم.
[  رابعاً: وجوب ترك الإثم ظاهراً كان أو باطناً، وسواء كان من أعمال القلوب  أو أعمال الجوارح ]، ( وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ  )[الأنعام:120].
[   خامساً: حرمة الأكل من ذبائح المشركين والمجوس والملاحدة البلاشفة   الشيوعيين ]، بخلاف ذبائح اليهود والنصارى، فقد أباح الله لنا أن نأكل طعام   أهل الكتاب، أما غير الكتابي من المشركين والمجوس والذين لا دين لهم من   الملاحدة فلا تحل ذبائحهم أبداً، وإن ذبحوها على أحسن صورة.
[   سادساً: اعتقاد حل طاعة الشياطين شرك والعياذ بالله تعالى ]، من يعتقد أن   الشياطين يطاعون، وهذا يتناول الذين يذبحون للجن، عبدوا الجن بالذبح لهم.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (36)  
الحلقة (399)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (30)


          الهداية إلى طريق الرشاد حياة ونجاة، والبعد والإعراض عنها موت  وهلاك،  وقد امتن الله عز وجل على عباده المؤمنين هدايته سبحانه لهم،  وإنقاذهم من  ظلام الكفر إلى نور الإيمان، وتفضله عليهم بأن لم يجعلهم  كالمجرمين الذين  ينشرون الباطل، وينفثون الشر والفساد، فيعرضون أنفسهم  ومجتمعهم لسخط الله  عز وجل، ويستحقون عقابه الذي توعد به أمثالهم.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (أومن كان ميتاً فأحييناه وجعلنا له نوراً يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها...) 
الحمد  لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله، فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب الله؛ رجاء  أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله -يعني: المساجد- يتلون كتاب الله،   ويتدارسونه بينهم؛ إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم   الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة  الأنعام المكية المباركة الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي زفت  بسبعين ألف ملك  ولهم زجل وتسبيح، تلكم السورة التي تقرر المبادئ العظمى: 
أولاً: توحيد الله عز وجل، فلا رب غيره ولا إله سواه.
ثانياً: تقرير النبوة المحمدية وإثبات الرسالة له صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثالثاً: تقرير مبدأ البعث والنشور والجزاء على الكسب في هذه الدنيا، إما بجنات النعيم، وإما بالنار ذات العذاب الأليم. 
هذه   القواعد التي تقررها سورة الأنعام؛ فلهذا قلت منذ حوالي أربعين سنة: لو  أن  هذه السورة فرضت فرضاً حفظاً وفهماً ودراسة على طلاب العلم، سواء كانوا  في  مدارس صناعة، أو مدارس تقنية، أو مدارس سياسية، فضلاً عن مدارس العلم   والكتاب والسنة؛ لأنها تؤكد هذا المعتقد العظيم الذي ما خلا منه قلب إلا   ومات صاحبه، وما أصبح له معنى في الوجود، ولكن:
لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حياً    ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي.
هكذا   قال الحكماء، ها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث، هيا نسمع تلاوتها مجودة مرتلة   من أحد الأبناء، ثم نأخذ إن شاء الله في شرحها وبيان ما فيها من هدى الله   عز وجل، فتفضل أبا بكر .
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي   بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ   مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *    وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا   لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا   يَشْعُرُونَ   *    وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ   مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ   سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ  شَدِيدٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:122-124].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي   بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ   مِنْهَا  )[الأنعام:122]، من يسوي بينهما؟     
المراد بالموت في الآية الكريمة
  والمراد بالموت هنا أمران: الأول: موت الكفر. والثاني: موت الجهل.   فالكافر ميت، والجاهل مثله، إلا أن من آمن حق الإيمان لم يصبح يسمي جاهلاً،   وإن شئتم حلفت لكم من الآن أن من آمن الإيمان المطلوب لن يعيش جاهلاً   أبداً، بل يتعلم في أسبوعه الذي دخل فيه في الإيمان أو في أكثر أو أقل   وتزول موتة الجهل عنه، وإن رأيت مؤمناً جاهلاً فما هو بالمؤمن الحقيقي   الكامل الإيمان، لو آمن حق الإيمان بالله وبعظمته وجلاله، وبقدرته التي بها   كل شيء؛ والله لطلب محبته ولطلب معرفته، ولمشى شرقاً وغرباً يسأل: من   يعرفني به حتى أعرفه؟ ما الذي يحبه ربي مني؟ ما الذي يكره مني؟ ليفعل   المحبوب ويترك المكروه، وبذلك والله لا يبقى جاهلاً، هذه حقيقة يعيها أهل   الوعي، فالميت هو الكافر والجاهل، الكافر ميت لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يعي ولا   يفهم، والبرهنة التي نكررها لينقلها أهل البصائر: هل إذا كان تحت رايتنا   ذميون من أهل الكتاب يعيشون معنا، هل نأمرهم بأن يصلوا؟ هل نأمرهم بأن   يدفعوا الزكاة؟ هل نأمرهم بأن يصوموا معنا؟ بأن يحجوا معنا؟ بأن يجاهدوا   معنا؟ الجواب: لا والله.. لا والله.. لا والله. لماذا؟ ( أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ   )[النحل:21]،  هذه برهنة كالشمس في وضوحها، والمؤمن بالتقليد والنسبة  القبلية والوطنية  وهو جاهل ويعيش السنين الطويلة ما هو بالمؤمن الحق،  والله لو آمن حق  الإيمان لطلب العلم وعرف الله عز وجل، وعرف ما يحب وما  يكره من الاعتقادات،  من الأقوال والأعمال، والصفات والذوات؛ ليعيش على  محاب الله لا يفارقها  أبداً، ويبتعد كل البعد عن مكاره الله ويجتنبها، ولا  تلمه؛ لأنه عرف، آمن  وأيقن، وهذا قول ربنا عز وجل: ( أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا  )[الأنعام:122]، وفرق بين الميّت والميت عند أهل العلم: الميّت: فيه الروح، والميْت مقطوع الروح نهائياً.
(أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ   )[الأنعام:122]، كـعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وبلال وياسر وعمار ، أما  كانوا كفاراً مشركين ميتين؟ من أحياهم؟ الله جل جلاله، وانظر إلى ياسر  وهو  يعذب بأيدي الماكرين المجرمين، يعذب بأنواع العذاب في مكة، والرسول  صلى  الله عليه وسلم يمر به وهو لا يقدر على أن يزيل ذلك المنكر أو يغيره،   فيقول: ( صبراً آل ياسر فإن موعدكم الجنة ).
وبلال  بن رباح  ذاكم العبد الصالح ولي الله، مؤذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هذه  المدينة، يضرب بالسياط ويسحب على وجهه على الأرض الحارة أيام القيظ  كهذه  الأيام، ويقال له فقط: اذكر آلهتنا بخير نرفع العذاب عنك، اذكر  محمداً  بسوء. فلا يبرح أن يقول: أحد.. أحد.. أحد! هذا هو الإيمان، فهل  أحياهم بعد  ما كانوا أمواتاً؟ لا.
فعرفنا الآن يقيناً أن الكافر ميت، أن المجرم ميت، أن الفاسق ميت.
(أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ   )[الأنعام:122]،  ومن أحياه سوى الله؟ لا يقدر مخلوق على إحياء ميت أبداً،  لو اجتعت البشرية  كلها بكل أطبائهم على إيحاء ميت فهل سيحيونه؟
كذلك  الجاهل، الكافر،  المشرك، الهالك، لو تجتمع البشرية كلها على إحيائه  بالإيمان ما قدرت ولن  يحيا، كم كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتجه صوب  الوليد بن المغيرة وأبي جهل  وفلان وفلان يدعوهم ويقول الكلم الطيب،  والتوجيه السليم الرشيد، ولا يعونه  ولا يفهمونه، ويقولون: لو كان هذا  الدين حقاً لكان نزل علينا، لماذا ينزل  على هذا الأمي الذي نحن أكبر منه  سناً وأكثر منه مالاً؟ هكذا كان الوليد يقول.    
نور العلم والمعرفة بالله تعالى وأثره في حياة المرء
  (أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ   )[الأنعام:122]،  ما هذا النور؟ هل هو كهرباء؟ أو مصابيح وفوانيس؟ هذا  النور نور العلم  والإيمان، صاحب هذا النور يعيش خمسين سنة أو ستين سنة  وقلما يقع في زلة ثم  يمحوها الله عنه بإلهامه التوبة النصوح الصادقة ويبقى  له نوره، أما الذي  يتخبط كل يوم في المعاصي والذنوب فأين نوره؟ أو أن  النور أصبح ليس له  مفعول، ما يضيء الطريق، وما تعطلت سنن الله أبداً، ما  زال النور هو النور.
إذاً:   فذو النور يمشي -كما قلت لكم- ويعيش في القرية، في المدينة، في رأس  الجبل،  في السوق ولا تزل قدمه ولا يخرج عن طاعة ربه لا بأذية مؤمن ولا  بتضليله  ولا بغشه أو خداعه، ولا بارتكاب جريمة مما حرم الله على عباده، ما  سبب ذلك؟  إنه النور.
وكثيراً  ما أكرر القول وأقول: يا أهل قرية بني فلان!  نسألكم بالله: من أتقاكم في  القرية؟ والله لا يقولون إلا فلان الذي هو  أعلمهم، من أفجركم في القرية؟  والله إنه لأجهلهم، أبعد هذا نشك في أن العلم  نور؟ ولكن ما المراد من  العلم؟ هل هو علم الأكل والشرب وغسل الثياب؟ العلم  الذي يدور على معرفة  الله عز وجل معرفة حقيقية يقينية تثمر له حبه في قلبه  لمحابه كلها، وكرهه  في قلبه لما يكرهه الله كله، هذا أولاً.
ثم  تثمر  له في قلبه أن يبحث عن تلك المحاب ويستقصي في السؤال، ويشرق ويغرب  ليعرف  ما يحب الله وما يكره، ولهذا مثل حي: من ذاك الفارسي الذي خرج من  إيران  وكان والده من عبدة النار وهو موقدها ومشعلها؟ من هذا الفارسي؟ إنه  سلمان  عليه الرضا والسلام، تنقل من بلد إلى بلد، وينظر في الأديان: في  المسيحية،  واليهودية، والمجوسية.. إلى أن انتهى إلى طيبة بهداية الله  وتوفيقه وأسلم،  إذاً: لما وقع في نفسه الإيمان أخذ يطلبه وسجن وعذب في  طريقه مرات.
الإيمان   روح لا حياة بدونها، فمن أراد أن يحيي أهل مدينة أو أهل قرية فليعلمهم   الإيمان وليعلمهم محاب الله ومكارهه، فإذا تضلعوا في ذلك وتفقهوا فليبشر   بأنهم أسلموا وآمنوا، وتهيئوا لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، أما مع الجهل وضعف   الإيمان فهيهات هيهات أن توجد أمة، حتى في القرية يصبحون كالأسرة الواحدة   لا يكره بعضهم بعضاً ولا يؤذي بعضهم بعضاً، ويتقاسمون الخير، وذلك لجامعة   الإيمان والعلم بالله عز وجل.
والضائعون  يصيحون ويكتبون ويقولون، مع  أن الطريق هذا هو، فادخل في قرية وعرفهم  بالله، حببهم إليه حتى يهديهم  ويصلحهم، وانظر إلى الكمال والنور الذي  يتجلى لك في تلك القرية.
(أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ   )[الأنعام:122]،  أسألكم بالله: حين تنطفي المصابيح في الليل فتخرج فتجد  الشوارع في ظلام  دامس هل تكون كالذي يمشي قبل هذه الساعة في الأنوار؟  مستحيل، فأنت حينئذ قد  تقع على حية، تقع في شوكة، تقع في كذا، وهو يمشي  أمامه، فذو النور ذو  العلم يعرف محاب الله ومكارهه، يعرف ما أحل الله وما  حرم على بصيرة، فيأتي  المحبوب ويترك المكروه فيسعد وينجو ويكمل، والآخر  يتخبط.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون)
  قال تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:122]،  كهذا الذي سمعتم من الفرق بين العالم والجاهل، والحي  والميت، فالعالم  المؤمن في طريق الهداية والكمال والسعادة، والكافر  والجاهل في طريق الضلال،  يقول تعالى: هكذا زينا للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون،  فالكفار الآن يشربون  الخمور، يزنون، يكذبون، يفعلون الأعاجيب، هل  يتألمون؟ يبكون؟ يتحسرون؟ يقع  شيء من هذا؟ يتلذذون بالجريمة، يسخرون  ويضحكون من المؤمنين، يستهزئون  ويسخرون منهم، لم؟ لأنهم يمشون في الظلام،  فمن جهة لا علم لهم، وهم من جهة  أموات غير أحياء لكفرهم وظلمة جهلهم، هكذا  زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون،  فالكافر مزين له بوسائل سنن الله عز وجل،  من أعرض عن الله تركه الله،  وستهوته الشياطين، زينت له أفحش الفواحش وأقبح  الأعمال وأسوأ السلوك، وهو  يراه حسناً ويرفع رأسه إلى السماء، ومن أراد  مثلاً قريباً فلينظر كيف كان  الاشتراكيون بينكم -أيها العرب- يتبجحون! كيف  كانت روسيا ترفع رأسها إلى  السماء وتتحدى الله! 
لكن  ما أقبلنا على دراسة كتاب الله ولا اجتمعنا  عليه في بيت الله ولا في بيوت  عباد الله، فكيف نعلم، كيف نعرف، كيف نهتدي  إذاً ونحن دائماً متأخرون إلى  الوراء؟ 
(كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:122]،  لا تظن أن الكافر لما يسب أو يشتم أنه يتألم، إن المؤمن  العالم لو وقع في  زلة يبكي الدهر كاملاً، ويتأثر طول حياته؛ ولذلك لحياته  ولنوره، أما الكافر  فيغني بالكفر، ويتبجح به، هذه سنن الله عز وجل،  فالحياة بيد من؟ بيد الله.  والعلم بيد من؟ بيد الله. فمن أين نطلب الحياة  والعلم؟ من الله، من صدق  وطلب فاز وظفر، ومن كذب أو نافق وأعرض والله لا  يؤمن ولا يعلم، ما هناك إلا  باب الله عز وجل فقط.
(كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:122]، زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملونه من أقبح الأعمال وأسوئها،  ماذا فعلوا بـعمار  ؟ ماذا فعلوا بالمؤمنين؟ لو كانوا مؤمنين هل سيفعلون  هكذا؟ والآن الجرائم  التي ترتكب في الديار الجزائرية بالذبح والسلخ والقتل  هل هذا يصدر عن إيمان  أو عن علم؟ لا والذي لا إله غيره، لا يصدر إلا من  أموات، هذه سنة الله، من  تركها وأعرض عنها لن تخطئه، ولا بد أن يحل البلاء  به، وتنزل المصائب  بساحته، وييأس ويقنط ويصاب بالعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة،  سنة الله لا تتبدل  أبداً، الطعام يشبع، الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد  يقطع.. هل بطلت هذه  السنن؟ وهل تعطلت فما أصبحت تعمل؟
كذلك  الإعراض عن الله وعن معرفته  ومحابه والطاعة له ولرسوله لن ينتج هذا  الإعراض إلا الخسران الدائم في  الدنيا والآخرة، ولن تملك قوة على الأرض أن  تحفظ لك دينك وعقلك وكمالك بهذه  الأباطيل والترهات. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها...)
ثم يقول تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ   )[الأنعام:123]  والمراد من القرية: المدينة، الحاضرة أو العاصمة، لا كما  في اصطلاح  الجغرافيين اليهود والنصارى، حيث يطلقون القرية على مجموعة من  السكان على  عكس القرآن والعربية، ونحن نتبجح أيضاً بكلامهم، من أعلمنا؟ من  درس في  باريس أو لندن أو موسكو وأصبح عالماً، وا مصيبتاه، آه! من يبلغ  عنا هذا  الكلام؟ إن الكلام الباطل ينتشر على الفور، يقولون: الشيخ الكلب  الفلاني  قال كذا وكذا، أما كلام الحق فيعجز حملته عن تبليغه. 
إلى  متى نشاهد  أطفالنا بالبرانيط في شوارع المدينة؟ أما تتمزق قلوبكم؟  أحداثنا الأطهار  نربيهم على برانيط اليهود والنصارى؟ حتى البنات يفعلن هذا  ونحن زائرو  المسجد النبوي وجئنا من بلاد الطائف وغيرها؟ كيف يتم هذا؟  وانتقلت من  الأطفال الصغار إلى الشبيبة، كبار والبرانيط على رءوسهم! أيجوز  هذا في دين  الله؟ أنتزيا بزي الكافرين ونقول: نحن مسلمون؟ 
والله  الذي لا إله  غيره لو كنت مؤمناً فإنه لو قطع رأسك لا تقبل أن تضعها على  رأسك، فإلى أين  نذهب؟ إلى الهاوية، وصدق الله العظيم، ماذا يقول تعالى؟ ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]،  سنة الله عز وجل، لا توجد مدينة إلا وفيها أكابر  المجرمين، ينشرون الباطل  وينفثون الشر بوسائط مكر وخداع، هذه سنة الله لا  تتخلف أبداً، لكن كيف نمد  أعناقنا ونمشي وراء أهل الباطل ونستجيب لهم ونحن  ندعي الإيمان والإسلام؟
(وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]،  والله ليعملن بمكرهم، والمكر: هو تزيين الشيء الباطل  وتقبيح الحسن بأساليب  معينة معروفة؛ حتى يضللوا المجتمع ويبعدوه عما يريد  من الخير والحق،  يزينون لهم الباطل ويحسنون القبح والشر بأساليب مكر، وهم  يعلمون أن هذه  تهوي بهم في نار جهنم، ولكن تحقيقاً لمواقفهم، لأهدافهم،  لما هم عليه،  لقلوبهم الميتة لا يبالون، ولكن عاقبة المكر يخرجون منها وهم  أول من يهلك.
(وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]،  ما المراد من المجرمين؟ السراق مجرمون، لكن المجرم ذاك  الذي أجرم على نفسه  فخبثها وأنتنها وعفنها بما صب عليها من أوضار الذنوب  وكبائر الآثام، حتى  اسودت وأنتنت وأصبحت كأرواح الشياطين، ذلك المجرم أجرم  أولاً على نفسه بترك  الواجبات التي أوجبها الله، وبغشيان محرمات حرمها  الله، وبصفات حرمها الله  واتصف بها، بمعان كرهها الله فأحبها وعمل بها،  فأجرم على نفسه وعلى غيره  فأصبح مجرماً.
(لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]  أي: في تلك الأمة، في تلك المدينة؛ ليحولوا الناس إلى ما  يحبون وما يشتهون  من الباطل والشر والفسق والفجور ليكونوا مثلهم، والله  يقول: ( وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:123]، مكرهم ذلك وتزيينهم للباطل وتحسينه وتقبيح الحق والخير والتنفير منه عوائده عليهم هم: ( وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  ) [الأنعام:123]،كيف يشعرون وهم أموات؟ كيف يحسون أو يشعرون؟ وسوف ينالهم الجزاء كما أعلم الله عز وجل.
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:124].
نترك هذه الآية إلى غد إن شاء الله إن أحيانا الله عز وجل وأقدرنا على ذلك، ويكفي ما سمعنا.
إن شاء الله لا نرى برنيطة بعد اليوم حول المسجد وفي المسجد، وفي المدينة.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.       

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (37)  
الحلقة (400)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (31)

ظلم  الكافرين لأنفسهم حملهم على أن يجحدوا رسالة ربهم، ويكذبوا رسوله،  ويردون  ما جاءهم به من الهدى والرشاد، ويطالبون رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  بمعجزات تشبه ما أوتيه أنبياء الله السابقين كموسى وعيسى عليهما  السلام،  وما ذاك إلا لفرط تعنتهم واستكبارهم، فتوعدهم الله عز وجل على ذلك  بالصغار  في الدنيا، والعذاب الأليم في الآخرة، جزاء ما كانوا يكسبون.   
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة الأنعام
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن نصغي إلى تلاوة هذه الآيات التي سبق أن  تلوناها بالأمس أيضاً، وبعد  تلاوتها نعود إلى دراستها وبيان ما جاء فيها  بإذن الله عز وجل.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي   بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ   مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *    وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا   لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا   يَشْعُرُونَ   *    وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ   مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ   سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ  شَدِيدٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:122-124].   
تحقق وصف الموت في فاقد العلم والإيمان وتحقق الحياة في المتصف بهما
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ   )[الأنعام:122]،  بالأمس عرفنا من دلالة هذه الآية الكريمة: أن الإيمان  والعلم روحان:  الإيمان روح، وفاقد الروح ميت، والعلم نور، والعلم أيضاً  روح وفاقد العلم  كالميت، فنعوذ بالله من الكفر والجهل، لقوله عز وجل: ( أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ   )[الأنعام:122]، وهذا ينطبق على عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وعلى بلال  ،  وعلى أولئك الأصحاب الذي كانوا مشركين على دين آبائهم وأجدادهم، ثم شرح   الله صدورهم ونور قلوبهم، فآمنوا فأصبحوا يعيشون على نور من ربهم.وضدهم  الوليد بن المغيرة ، أبو جهل عمرو بن هشام ، العاص بن وائل .. وفلان وفلان  من طغاة المشركين في مكة، والسورة مكية، والآيات نزلت فيها؛ فهي -إذاً-  تدور حول أهل مكة.
فقال تعالى: ( كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا   )[الأنعام:122]  من يسوي بينهما؟ هل هناك عاقل يسوي بين حي وميت؟ أو بين  عالم بالطريق يمشي  في النور، وبين جاهل يمشي في الظلمات؟ من أين لك  تفسيرها؟ هذا يصل إلى دار  السعادة وهذا يصل إلى دار الشقاء والخسران  والعياذ بالله.    
تزيين الشيطان سوء العمل للكفرة ودلالة ذلك على وجوب المبادرة بالتوبة
وقوله تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:122]،  فالكافرون أبيضهم وأسودهم، أولهم وآخرهم، الموجودون ومن  سيوجدون ومن مضوا  حالتهم واحدة، زينت لهم الشياطين الكفر فكفروا، زينت لهم  الشياطين الكفر،  والظلم، والفسق، والفجور، والباطل، والشر فوجدوا في  أنفسهم رغبة في ذلك،  ولو دعوتهم إلى الحق والخير والفضيلة لرفضوا؛ لأنهم  يرون أنهم خير منك،  وأعلى قدراً منك، وهذا واقعهم في كل زمان ومكان، لا  يشعر الكافر بأنه منحط،  وأنه في صغار، وأنه في هون أو دون، وأن سبب ذلك  كفره أبداً، الشياطين لم  تسمح لهم بهذا النظر.(كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:122]،  فالمزين من هو؟ الشيطان، ثم إن هناك سنة إلهية لا تتبدل،  وهي: أن من توغل  في الكفر، في الشر، في الخبث، في الظلم.. وسار مسارات  بعيدة وقضى أياماً  وأعواماً عديدة يتعذر عليه أيضاً العودة إلى الحق  والرجوع إلى الصواب، يصبح  ذلك الباطل زيناً في نفسه، ويرى خلافه شيناً،  هذه سنة الله عز وجل.
فمن   هنا أوجب الله على عباده المؤمنين وعلى أوليائه أن من زلت قدمه وغشي   محرماً وارتكبه أن يتوب على الفور، ولا يؤخر التوبة ولا ساعة، وأجمعت هذه   الأمة -أعني علماءها وأئمتها- على أن التوبة لا يصح تأخيرها أبداً، التوبة   تجب على الفور بمجرد أن يرتكب العبد إثماً يحاول بسرعة محوه وإزالته من   نفسه ببكائه واستغفاره وعزمه ألا يعود إلى الذنب ولو قُطّع وصُلب وحُرّق،   صاحب هذه التوبة ما يبقى في نفسه أثر لذلك الذنب.
أما  من استمر على  المعصية يوماً بعد يوم، شهراً بعد آخر، عاماً بعد آخر فإنه  يأتي زمن -وقد  لا يعرف مداه إلا الله- لو قلت له: تب يضحك، لو قلت له:  استغفر الله يسخر  منك، ما سبب ذلك؟ طبع على قلبه بتزيين الشيطان، والشيطان  هو الذي دفعه  أولاً لذلك وحسنه له وزينه له.   
مكر مجرمي القرى وعاقبته
  وقوله تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]،  بالأمس عرفنا أن القرية بمعنى العاصمة والحاضرة والمدينة  الكبرى، وفي  اصطلاح الجغرافيين اليوم: القرية: البلد الصغير، والصواب:  أنها البلد  الجامع للأمة بحكومتها ورجالها، وكما جعل هذا في مكة يجعل في  كل قرية أكابر  مجرميها يمكرون فيها، ونبهنا بالأمس إلى أن هذا موجود في كل  مكان وزمان،  الذين شعروا بالغنى، وشعروا بالعز والرفعة ما يبغون ولا  يريدون أن يتوبوا،  فماذا يصنعون؟ يحاولون أن يزينوا القبيح للناس، ويهونوا  من التوبة وآثارها،  ويشجعوا على الاستمرار على المعصية والبقاء عليها،  ليحفظ لهم مركزهم وما  هم عليه، هذه سنة الله عز وجل؛ إذ قال عز من قائل: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا   )[الأنعام:123]،  والمكر ما هو؟ أن يحسن لك القبيح وهو يعلم أنه قبيح وأنه  يضرك، ويبغض لك  الصالح والخير وهو يعلم أنه خير لك وصالح، وهذا هو المكر  والعياذ بالله  تعالى.والله يقول: ( وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ   )[فاطر:43]  ، كل الذين مكروا في مكة ومكروا في المدينة وفي غيرها ذاقوا  جزاء مكرهم  والعياذ بالله تعالى، وكان ذلاً وهوناً ودماراً وهلاكاً، وما  زالت سنة الله  عز وجل، إذا وجد الصالحون بحق ووجد من يمكر بهم، فإن  الماكرين سوف يئول  أمرهم إلى خسرانهم وهلاكهم؛ إذ مكرهم لا يعود إلا  عليهم، وهم الذين يندمون  ويتجرعون الغصص والآلام والأتعاب من مكرهم. هذا  كله بينا مراد الله منه  بالأمس.  
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وإذا جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله ...)  
 والآن مع قول الله تعالى: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسلُ اللَّهِ  )[الأنعام:124].من  هؤلاء؟ أكابر مجرمي مكة: الوليد بن المغيرة قال: لا أتابعه، ولا أؤمن  بمحمد، أنا أكبر منه سناً وأنا أكثر منه مالاً وولداً، فكيف يصبح رسولاً؟  أنا أولى بهذه.
و  أبو جهل  قال مثل ذلك، وقال: لن نؤمن حتى يوحى إلينا كما يوحى إليه، أو  يأتينا بآية  كأن يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير فينفخ فيه فيطير كما فعل عيسى،  أو يأتينا  بآية كعصا موسى نشاهدها، وإلا فلن نؤمن. وأصروا على كفرهم  وماتوا على كفرهم  والعياذ بالله تعالى.
(وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ   )  من آيات الله القرآنية حاملة للبيان تحمل الحجج والبراهين ما يقبلونها،   ويقولون: لن نؤمن بهذه الآية حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، ( حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ ) يعنون موسى  وعيسى ومن بلغتهم معجزاتهم. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته)
  قال تعالى: ( اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ   )[الأنعام:124]  ولهذا فالنبوة والرسالة توهب ولا تكسب، الرسالة النبوة  توهب، أي: يهبها  الله من هيأه لها وهو في أصلاب آبائه وأرحام أمهاته، فلا  تكسب أبداً لا  بعلم ولا بجد ولا بشرف ولا بمركز أبداً، فهي هبة الله  وعطيته، فلهذا لا  يبالغ أحد في العبادة والانقطاع إلى الله والزهد في  الدنيا وتظهر له كرامات  فيقول: أنا سأصبح نبياً أو رسولاً، فالرسالة توهب  ولا تكسب بالكسب، والله  أعلم حيث يجعل الرسالة، فلا بد أن يهيأ لها مركزاً  صالحاً لها، وهو أنه  يجتبي ويختار من بني آدم من هو أهل لذلك، فكون أبي  جهل يقول: لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله هذا كلام باطل، ( اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ  )[الأنعام:124].  
معنى قوله تعالى: (سيصيب الذين أجرموا صغار عند الله وعذاب شديد بما كانوا يمكرون)
ثم قال تعالى: ( سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   )[الأنعام:124]،  بالأمس سمعنا معنى الإجرام، أجرم يجرم إذا أفسد، فكل  مفسد مجرم، الذي يفسد  في الأشجار فيقطعها مجرم، الذي يفسد في الطرقات  فيخبثها ويلوثها مفسد،  الذي يسب ويشتم الصالحين مفسد، الذي يرتكب كبائر  الذنوب مفسد لنفسه، أول  إجرامه يعود على نفسه، فالإجرام هو الإفساد، قد  يكون في النفس ويكون  خارجها، وما كان خارج النفس فهو عائد إليها.هؤلاء  الذين أجرموا يقول  تعالى وقوله الحق: سيصيبهم صغار عند الله، والصغار:  الذل والخزي، الصغار من  الصغر، الذل والخزي والعذاب المؤلم الأليم، هذا  عند الله عز وجل، وجائز أن  يصيبهم أيضاً الصغار في الدنيا، فكم ذل  الكافرون وهبط المجرمون وأصبحوا  أسوأ الناس حالاً، ولكن هذا موكول إلى  الله عز وجل، ( سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ   )[الأنعام:124]،  ولا يستطيع أحد أن يتصور شدة عذاب يقول فيه الرب الذي  يقبض الأرض  والسماوات بيمينه: إنه شديد، كيف تتصور هذا العذاب الشديد!
وعلل لذلك فقال: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:124]، أي: بسبب مكرهم والعياذ بالله تعالى، ( وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ  )[فاطر:43]. 
هذا ثم نتلو معنى الآيات في الكتاب، ومنها ما سمعناه بالأمس.      
   قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم وسائر المؤمنين: [ معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في حرب العادلين بربهم الأصنام الذين يزين لهم الشيطان تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما حرم الله؛ إذ قال تعالى: (   أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي   بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ   مِنْهَا  )[الأنعام:122]، أي: أَطاعةُ هذا  العبد الذي كان ميتاً بالشرك والكفر فأحييناه بالإيمان والتوحيد -وهو عمر  بن الخطاب أو عمار بن ياسر - كطاعة من مَثَلُه رجل في الظلمات -ظلمات الشرك  والكفر والمعاصي- ليس بخارج من تلك الظلمات وهو أبو جهل ؟ والجواب: لا ]  لا يسوى بين هذا وذاك.
قال: [ إذاً :كيف أطاع المشركون أبا جهل وعصوا عمر بن الخطاب ؟ 
والجواب:   أن الكافرين لظلمة نفوسهم واتباع أهوائهم لا عقول لهم، زين لهم عملهم   الباطل حسب سنة الله تعالى في أن من أحب شيئاً وغالى في حبه على غير هدى   ولا بصيرة يصبح في نظره زيناً وهو شيْن، وحسناً وهو قبيح، فلذا قال تعالى: (  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا  لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا )[الأنعام:123] أي: فيهلكوا أيضاً. 
وقوله:  ( وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ  )[الأنعام:123]  هو كما قال، قوله الحق وله الملك، فالماكر من أكابر  المجرمين حيث أفسدوا  عقائد الناس وأخلاقهم، وصرفوهم عن الهدى بزخرف القول  والاحتيال والخداع، هم  في الواقع يمكرون بأنفسهم؛ إذ سوف تحل بهم العقوبة  في الدنيا وفي الآخرة،  إذ لا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله، ولكنهم لا  يشعرون، أي: لا يدرون ولا  يعلمون أنهم يمكرون بأنفسهم.
وقوله  تعالى في الآية الثالثة: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ )[الأنعام:124]  أي:  حجة عقلية مما تحمله آيات القرآن تدعوهم إلى تصديق الرسول والإيمان  بما  جاء به ويدعو إليه من التوحيد؛ بدل أن يؤمنوا ( قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ  حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ )[الأنعام:124]،  أي: من  المعجزات كعصا موسى وطير عيسى الذي نفخ فيه فكان طائراً بإذن الله،  فرد  الله تعالى عليهم هذا الغلو والتكبر قائلاً: ( اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ  يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ )[الأنعام:124]، فإنه يجعلها في القلوب المشرقة  والنفوس الزكية، لا في القلوب المظلمة والنفوس الخبيثة.
وقوله  تعالى: ( سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا )[الأنعام:124] على أنفسهم  بالشرك والمعاصي وعلى غيرهم حيث أفسدوا قلوبهم وعقولهم، ( صَغَارٌ  )[الأنعام:124] أي: ذل وهوان، ( عِنْدَ اللَّهِ )[الأنعام:124] يوم يلقونه  يوم القيامة، ( وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ )[الأنعام:124] قاس لا يطاق ( بِمَا  كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )[الأنعام:124] أي: بالناس بتضليلهم وإفساد قلوبهم  وعقولهم بالشرك والمعاصي التي كانوا يجرئونهم عليها ويغرونهم بها ].  
  هداية الآيات
  والآن مع هداية هذه الآيات.
[ أولاً: الإيمان حياة ]، هكذا علمنا: الإيمان حياة، [ والكفر موت، المؤمن يعيش في نور والكافر في ظلمات ].
استنبط هذا من قوله تعالى: (   أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي   بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ   مِنْهَا  )[الأنعام:122].
[ ثانياً: بيان سنة الله تعالى في تزيين الأعمال القبيحة ].
وقد   بينا أن الشياطين تزين، وسنة الله في أن المرء -ذكراً أو أنثى، أياً كان   جنسه- إذا أقبل على المعاصي واستمر يفعلها ولم يرجع وطالت مدته تصبح تلك   المساوئ حسنات في نظره، ولا أشك أن عاقلاً ينكر هذا، فالذي استدام المعصية   زمناً ما يتصور أبداً كيف يتركها، لا يستقبحها أبداً.
وعلى  سبيل  المثال: هل هناك أبشع من أن ينزو ذكر على ذكر؟ والله لا أبشع من هذه  الصورة  قط، وهذا من تزيين الشيطان لقوم لوط، ومع هذا إذا ألفها الشخص  يعتادها،  فمن هنا فكل قبيح مما قبح الله من سائر الذنوب يجب على المؤمن أن  يبتعد عنه  كل بعد، خشية أن يصبح يراه حسناً ويأتيه. 
وعلى  سبيل المثال: هل  بلغكم أن الدخان حرام أم لا؟ فالذين اعتادوه وألفوه  زمناً طويلاً ما  استطاعوا أن يتركوه، يعتذر إليك يقول: ما قدرت. ما سبب  ذلك؟ هو الاستمرار  في فعل هذه الجريمة، والذي ألف الكذب شأنه كذلك، والذي  ألف أي باطل واعتاده  يصعب عليه الخروج عنه، فلهذا يجب أن نتوب على الفور،  ولا نؤخر التوبة  يوماً ولا ساعة، زلت القدم ووقعت فقل: أستغفر الله وأتوب  إليه.. أستغفر  الله وأتوب إليه.. أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه، وكلك عزم وتصميم  على ألا تعود  إلى هذا الذنب، فإنه يمحى بإذن الله على الفور.
والحبيب  صلى الله عليه وسلم في قول الله تعالى من سورة المطففين: ( بَلْ رَانَ  عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ )[المطففين:14]  شرحها أيما  شرح، فأخبر أنه إذا أذنب العبد ذنباً وقع في قلبه نكتة سوداء،  فإن تاب  ورجع صقل ومسح ذلك الأثر، فإن لم يتب وزاد الذنب وقع نقطة أخرى إلى  جنب  الأولى، والثالثة إلى جنب الرابعة، وذلكم الران الذي قال الله فيه: ( بَلْ  رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ )[المطففين:14].
معاشر   المستمعين والمستمعات! هذا باب الله، ما من مؤمن ولا مؤمنة تزل قدمه،   فيقول كلمة سوء، يكذب كذبة، يقول باطلاً، ينظر نظرة محرمة، يأكل لقمة حرام   ثم يعلن عن توبته في صدق؛ فإن هذا الأثر يزول بإذن الله تعالى، وإذا استمر   فحاله حال الثوب، إذا تسخ وغسل تنظف، وإذا اتسخ وبقي الاتساخ يوماً بعد  يوم  يصبح غير قابل للنظافة والغسل أبداً، فيمزق ويرمى.
[  بيان سنة الله  تعالى في تزيين الأعمال القبيحة]، يزينها الشيطان،  والشياطين من الإنس  والجن الماكرون يزينون أكاذيب المجرمين، يحسنون الباطل  لأهله؛ لأنهم قارفوه  وقائمون عليه، حتى لا يبقوا وحدهم في ميدان الباطل،  فيزينونه لغيرهم حتى  يقع فيه ويلازمهم ويكون معهم. 
 [ ثالثاً: قلما تخلو مدينة من مجرمين يمكرون فيها ].
قلما تخلو مدينة من مدن العالم من أكابر مجرمين يمكرون فيها، ويمنعون الحق والفضيلة والطهر والصفاء، هذه سنة الله عز وجل.
[ رابعاً: عاقبة المكر عائدة ] على من؟ [ على الماكر نفسه ].
لقول  الله عز وجل: ( وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ  )[فاطر:43]، هي ثلاث: المكر كما في الآية، والثانية: البغي، قال تعالى: (  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ )[يونس:23]،  فمن بغى فإنما يبغي على نفسه، والثالثة: النكث: ( فَمَنْ نَكَثَ  فَإِنَّمَا يَنْكُثُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ )[الفتح:10]، ثلاث على أصحابها رواجع:  النكث، والمكر، والبغي، ثلاث سيئات، قبائح، جرائم، على أصحابها تعود:  المكر، والنكث، والبغي.
[ خامساً: بيان تعنت المشركين في مكة على عهد نزول القرآن ].
تعنت  المشركين دلت عليه الآية، قال أبو جهل : لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل  الله، حين يوحى إلينا سنؤمن، والوليد قال: أنا أكبر منه سناً وأكثر منه  مالاً وولداً، كيف يكون هو رسول وأنا لا أكون رسولاً؟ كيف نمشي وراءه  ونتبعه؟
[ سادساً: الرسالة توهب لا تكتسب ].
ما   وجد على وجه الأرض من قال: لأعملن بطاعة الله ورسله حتى أصبح نبياً، ما   كان ولن يكون أبداً، العباد الذين يضرب بهم المثل في الطهر والصفاء   والإنابة إلى الله والرجوع والتقوى ما طمع منهم أحد أن يكون نبياً أبداً؛   من هنا علمنا أن الرسالة توهب، أي: يعطيها الله عز وجل ويهبها من يشاء،   والذي يشاؤه الله هل هو صعلوك في السوق؟ لا بد أن يعده إعداداً خاصاً من   صباه، بل في أرحام أمهاته وأصلاب آبائه، خيار من خيار من خيار؛ حتى يصبح   أهلاً لأن يتكلم مع الله، فأمر النبوة عظيم.
[ سابعاً: بيان عقوبة أهل الإجرام في الأرض ].
هل   عرفتم الإجرام ما هو؟ الإفساد للعقول، للنفوس، للأموال، للقلوب، للناس،  كل  فساد هو إجرام، وأكبر منه الذين يفسدون على الناس قلوبهم ينفخون فيها   الشرك والكفر والشر والباطل والعياذ بالله.
والله تعالى أسأل أن يطهرنا ويجنبنا من هذا الإجرام ومن أهله.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (38)  
الحلقة (401)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (32)


          هداية الله عز وجل قريبة من عباده، وهو سبحانه المتفرد بتهيئتها  لمن شاء  من أولياءه، فمن أراد له الهداية سبحانه شرح صدره للإسلام، وهيأ  قلبه لقبول  الحق والتصديق به، حتى يستحق أن يكون من ورثة جنة النعيم،  وساكني دار  السلام مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين،  وحسن أولئك رفيقاً.    تفسير قوله تعالى: (فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام...)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والليالي الثلاث بعدها ندرس إن شاء الله كتاب   الله، رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن نواصل دراسة سورة الأنعام المكية  المباركة الميمونة، تلكم السورة  التي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح،  هذه السورة التي تعالج القضايا  العظمى في الإسلام: 
أولاً: توحيد الله عز وجل في ربوبيته وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته، لا إله إلا الله.
ثانياً: إثبات النبوة المحمدية، وتقرير رسالته، وأنه حقاً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والثالثة:   عقيدة البعث الآخر، الحياة الثانية، قيام الساعة، النشور، أسماء متعددة   وكلها تدور على مبدأ أننا سنعود أحياء في عالم آخر لنجزى على كسبنا وعملنا   في هذه الحياة.
وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث من قوله تعالى: ( فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ  )[الأنعام:125]، إلى قوله: ( لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  )[الأنعام:127]، فهيا نستمع إلى ترتيل الآيات الثلاث، ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان ما تحمله من الهدى والنور لأهل الإيمان.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ   عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ   *  لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:125-127].      
اختصاص الله تعالى بالهداية والإضلال وبيان طريق تحصيل الهداية
 معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ  )[الأنعام:125].في   الآيات السابقة طالب المشركون بالآيات والمعجزات ليؤمنوا، والله يعلم  أنهم  لا يؤمنون، فما استجاب لهم فيما طلبوه، وها هو ذا تعالى يقرر هذه  الحقيقة،  وهي: أن الهداية بيد الله، والإضلال بيد الله، فمن فزع إلى الله  ولجأ إليه  واطرح بين يديه وذرف الدموع على خديه، سائلاً ضارعاً ليله  ونهاره أن يهديه  ويشرح صدره؛ استجاب الله تعالى له وشرح صدره ونور قلبه  وزكى نفسه وهيأه  لجواره في الملكوت الأعلى.
(فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ   )[الأنعام:125]  لهذا الطريق السوي المستقيم الموصل أولاً إلى رضا الله،  ثم إلى جواره،  فالله عز وجل لا يخيبه، فاطلب يا عبد الله، واطلببي يا أمة  الله، لا بد من  قرع الباب، لا بد من الضراعة والسؤال والدعاء والبكاء، هذه  أنوار الله لا  يهبها إلا لمن يطلبها في صدق، أما المعرض، أما المتكبر،  أما اللاهي المشغول  فكيف يفوز بهذا الرضوان الإلهي والله يقول: ( فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ  )[الأنعام:125] إلى أين؟ إلى الإيمان بالله ولقائه، الإيمان برسول الله وما جاء به من شرائع الهدى، من يرد الله هدايته ( يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ  )[الأنعام:125]، يشرحه: يوسعه، أصل الشرح للكلمة: بيان ما فيها، ومنه الشريحة للحم، يشرحها حتى تتسع، وشرح الصدر توسعته. 
(يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ  )[الأنعام:125] فيرضى به ويقبل عليه ويطلبه، ويرحل من بلد إلى بلد ليظفر به ويحصل عليه، هذا الذي هو أهل لأن يهديه الله عز وجل.   
بعد ضيق الصدر بتكاليف الشريعة عن الهداية الإلهية
أما  الذي يأتيه الإسلام إلى بيته فيعرض عنه ويغلق بابه، يعرض عليه  صباح مساء  وهو لاو رأسه متكبر لا يريده؛ فكيف يهديه الله؟ حاشاه تعالى أن  يهديه.وهذا ظاهر قوله عز وجل: (   فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ   )[الأنعام:125]،  الصدر الضيق ما يتحمل أبداً أنوار الإيمان تدخل فيه، لا  يستطيع أن يؤمن  بوجود الله رباً وإلهاً، لا يستطيع أبداً أن يؤمن بأنه لا  يعبد بحق إلا  الله، لا يؤمن أبداً بأن محمداً رسول الله، لا يؤمن بأن  البعث حق ولا بد من  الجزاء على كسبه في هذه الدنيا، صدره ضيق عن هذا وحرج،  والحرج: الضيق،  ومثله كالذي يحاول أن يصعد إلى السماء، فليقم أحدنا  وليقفز مرتين، أو  سبعاً، أو عشرين.. فهل سيصعد إلى السماء؟ بل يهبط، كلما  قفز هبط، هذا الذي  يصعد في السماء.
ولهذا  -معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات- يجب أن نقرع باب  الله عز وجل في صدق، وأن  نسأله الليل والنهار أن يشرح صدورنا وينور  قلوبنا، وأن يقبلنا في عبيده  وأوليائه الصالحين، ولا يكون فينا أبداً شيء  اسمه غفلة أو إعراض أو تكالب  على الدنيا وبعد عن الإنابة إلى الآخرة، هذه  سنن الله عز وجل: الطعام  يشبع، الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع.. سنن  لا تتبدل، كذلك من طلب  الله وجده، من قرع باب الله فتح له، من أقبل على  الله يطلب هدايته ونوره  وحكمته ورحمته يظفر بها، أما المشغول اللاهي التائه  الضائع فإنه لو يعرض  عليه الإيمان لا يقبل، ضيق صدره، ما يطيق أبداً أن  تستر امرأته وجهها  وتمشي في الشارع، ما يقوى أبداً على فضيلة من فضائل  الإسلام وعلى هداية من  هدايات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لضيق صدره، فلهذا  نكثر من الدعاء:  اللهم اشرح صدورنا، ونور قلوبنا. اللهم اشرح صدورنا، ونور  قلوبنا.
أعيد الآية الكريمة وتأملوا: ( فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ  )[الأنعام:125] من أبيض وأسود، عربي وعجمي، في الأولين أو في الآخرين، من ذكر أو أنثى على حد سواء، ( يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   )[الأنعام:125]  ويوسعه، فيفرح بالصلاة والزكاة، يفرح بالواجبات، لا ضيق  أبداً ولا هم لا  كرب ولا حزن، بل يفرح إذا جاءه الأمر بفعل كذا أو بترك  كذا.
(وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ  )[الأنعام:125] لإعراضه وتكبره واستكباره وعناده وحربه لرسول الله وأولياء الله ( يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ  )[الأنعام:125].      
معنى قوله تعالى: (كذلك يجعل الله الرجس على الذين لا يؤمنون)
قال تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:125]،  هكذا يشرح ويضيق، وهكذا يجعل الرجس -وهو النجس والوسخ  والدرن- في قلوب  الذين لا يؤمنون، فيا ويل الكافرين، يا ويل الذين لا  يؤمنون، قلوبهم وسخة  نجسة، أنى لها أن تقبل نور الله أو تقبل هداية الله  عز وجل؟ حين تعرض عليه  الهداية يتكبر ويلوي رأسه، قد يسخر منك ويضحك؛ وذلك  لهذا النجس وهذا الرجس  الذي في قلبه، من جعل هذا؟ الله عز وجل، كيف جعله؟  هل ظلم العبد فجعل في  قلبه الرجس؟ لا. بل العبد أعرض عن الله، أبى أن  يؤمن، أقبل على الأوساخ  والزبالات فحصلت في قلبه، ( كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:125]،  لو آمنوا لنور قلوبهم وزكى أرواحهم وطهرها، لكن رضوا  بالكفر والإلحاد  والفسق والفجور والظلم والشر، إذاً: أصيبت قلوبهم بالنجس،  أصبحت نجسة، هكذا  يحصل للذين لا يؤمنون بالله، بلقاء الله، بشرع الله،  برسول الله، بما أمر  الله أن يؤمن به عبد الله وأمة الله، هذه سنته في  خلقه: ( كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ  ) [الأنعام:125] الوسخ والنجس، على من؟ ( عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:125]،  من هم هؤلاء؟ هم الكفار، الملاحدة، المشركون.. قل ما شئت  من أنواع الكفر،  كل من لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه، بالله ورسوله، بالله وشرعه  فهو كافر، لا يقال  فيه: مؤمن.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وهذا صراط ربك مستقيماً ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا  )[الأنعام:126]، بين الآن فقال: هذا هو صراط ربك يا رسولنا مستقيماً، من سلكه نجا ومن أعرض عنه خسر وهلك، ( وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا  )[الأنعام:126] لا اعوجاج فيه، ألا وهو الإسلام، وهو المراد من قوله تعالى من سورة الفاتحة: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  )[الفاتحة:6] الذي لا اعوجاج فيه عن يمين ولا عن شمال.وقد   بينا للصالحين والصالحات أنك إذا أردت سلوك هذا الطريق فآمن أولاً، آمن   بأن هذا صراط الله المستقيم، أي: ادخل في الإسلام بشهادة أن لا إله إلا اله   وأن محمداً رسول الله.
ثانياً: لا تنحرف يميناً ولا شمالاً وامش، أي: أد الفرائض والواجبات، انهض بها لا تترك واحدة منها وأنت قادر على القيام بها. 
ثالثاً:   دع الجهة اليسرى، لا تلتفت إلى معصية الله بارتكاب ما حرم أو فعل ما نهى   عنه وكره، وواصل سيرك إلى باب الجنة دار السلام، ما إن يأتي ملك الموت   وأعوانه حتى تبشر في نفس اللحظة بأنك من أهل دار السلام.
وكثيراً  ما  أكرر وأقول: يا أبنائي! الإسلام أن تسلم قلبك ووجهك لله، فلا يكن في  قلبك  حب ولا ميل ولا رغبة إلا لله، هو الذي ترهب وهو الذي تحب وهو الذي من  أجله  تحيا ومن أجله تموت، ثم وجهك لا تلتفت به أيضاً إلى غير دين الله،  فإذا  أسلمت قلبك ووجهك لله هداك الله، وشرح صدرك وزاد في نورك وهدايتك.
(وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا  )[الأنعام:126]، الخطاب هنا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو صالح لنا ولكل مؤمن، ( وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا   )[الأنعام:126]  لا اعوجاج فيه ولا انحراف، لا في العقائد ولا في الآداب  ولا في الأخلاق  ولا في العبادات ولا في الأحكام، والله لا اعوجاج فيه؛ إذ  كل عبادة من  شأنها أنها تزكي النفس وتطهرها، وكل منهي عنه ومحرم من شأنه  أن يخبث النفس  ويلوثها، فمنع الله منه وحرمه، وأوجب هذا وأمر به، كل هذا  لنصل إلى ربنا  ونحن أطهار أصفياء، فيقبلنا ولا يردنا. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يذكرون)
  قال تعالى: ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ   )[الأنعام:126]  إي والله، انظر فقط إلى هذه السورة من بدايتها، كل الآيات  تفصيل عجب حتى  تلوح أنوار الهداية لمن أراد الله هدايته، وحتى تلوح أيضاً  ظلمات الشقاء  لمن أراد الله شقاوته؛ إذ بينت كفر الكافرين ونفاق  المنافقين، وشك الشاكين  وترددهم، كما بينت أيضاً أنوار الهداية والإيمان  لأهل الإيمان، من أولها  إلى هذه الآية وإلى نهايتها. (وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ  )[الأنعام:126] لمن؟ ( لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ   )[الأنعام:126]،  أما الأموات الذين لا يذكرون ولا يذّكرون، تذكره فما  يذكر، تفكره فما  يفكر، جئ إلى هابط وذكره بالله فهل يذكر؟ قل له: من أين  أتيت أنت؟ أمك من  أين أتت؟ هل تموت أم لا تموت؟ كيف أنت حي؟ كيف تنطق؟ كيف  تسمع؟ من أنت؟ فهل  سيذَّكر؟ لا يذكر، ولكن الآيات فصلها الله وبينها  وشرحها لمن ينتفع بها  وهم الذين يتذكرون فيذكرون، أما أهل الغفلة والإعراض  والأضاحيك والباطل طول  الحياة فأنى لهم أن يذكروا.
(قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ  )[الأنعام:126] أي: هم الذين ينتفعون بها.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (لهم دار السلام عند ربهم وهو وليهم بما كانوا يعملون)
ثم قال تعالى: ( لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  )[الأنعام:127]، اللهم اجعلنا منهم، دار السلام: الجنة، ( لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ   )[يونس:26]،  لهم دار السلام والنظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، والدار: هي  الجنة، والسلام  اسم من أسماء الله تعالى، ولك أن تقول لهم: دار السلامة من  كل عاهة، من كل  آفة، فلا كبر، ولا هرم، ولا مرض ولا سقم، ولا موت..  السلامة بكاملها، فهي  دار السلامة من كل العيوب والنقائص، من كل العاهات  والآفات والآلام، وهي  أيضاً قبل ذلك دار الله، والقرآن حمال الوجوه، وكلا  الوجهين -والله- صحيح،  هي دار الله أم لا؟ والله من أسمائه الحسنى:  السلام، ودار السلامة أليست هي  الجنة؟ هل فيها الصداع أو ألم الضرس؟ هل  فيها كبر؟ فيها موت؟ فيها مرض؟ لا  والله أبداً، فأية سلامة أعظم من هذه؟(لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ   )[الأنعام:127] أين ربنا؟ في السماء، كما في حديث الجارية حين سألها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أين الله؟ قالت: في السماء. قال: اعتقها فإنها  مؤمنة )،  وجاء الزنادقة وأصحاب الباطل بحيث لو أشرت إلى السماء قائلاً:  الله قطعوا  يدك؛ يقولون: لأنك حددت المكان! وهذه فلسفة كاذبة، ربنا فوق  سماواته وفوق  عرشه، والجنة سقفها عرش الرحمن. ‏     
حاجتنا إلى الولاية وطريق تحقيقها
(لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ  )[الأنعام:127]، ما معنى وليهم؟ وليهم: ناصرهم ومحبهم، أليس وليك ناصرك ومحبك؟ وهل يكون وليك وأنت عدوه؟ إذاً:   والوه بالإيمان به وبتقواه، فوالاهم بنصرهم وأكرمهم، فهم أولياؤه وهو   وليهم، هؤلاء أولياء الله لهم دار السلام عند ربهم والحال أنه وليهم، لو   أنزلهم دار السلام وهو غضبان عليهم فهل سيسعدون؟ والله ما يسعدون، إذاً:   وهو وليهم بسبب ماذا؟ بفعل المحاب وترك المكاره، وليهم بسبب ماذا؟ هل لأنهم   أبناء أشراف؟ أبناء أنبياء؟ قال: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:127]  الباء سببية، هل بما كانوا يعملونه من اللعب في المقاهي  والمراقص؟ من  الرقص والشطح والباطل؟ إنما بما كانوا يعملون من محاب الله،  ما كان عقيدة  عقدوه في قلوبهم، وما كان قولاً رددوه على ألسنتهم وعاشوا  عليه، وما كان  عملاً بجوارحهم اكتسبوا وكسبوا.. هذا الذي خولهم ولاية  الله، وهذا الذي  تدرسونه، ولاية الله عز وجل متوقفة على أن تحب ما يحب  وتكره ما يكره، وتفعل  المحبوب ما دمت قادراً على فعله، وتترك المكروه وأنت  قادر دائماً على  فعله، بذلك تظفر بولاية الله.
ومن  هنا نقول: لا بد من معرفة ما يحب  الله وما يكره من العقائد، والأقوال،  والأفعال، والصفات والذوات أيضاً،  والذي لا يسأل عن هذا والله لا يكون  ولياً لله، الذي لا يسأل عن محاب الله  ليفعلها كيف يكون ولياً لله؟ هل  رأيتم جهالاً ضلالاً طول حياتهم ما يسألون  عن الله ولا يعرفون ما يحب  يصبحون أولياء الله؟ فهم شر الخلق في الخيانة  والتلصص والإجرام والكذب  والكفر، لا بد من أن نعرف.   
أهمية تعليم الكتاب والسنة في المساجد لتحقيق الولاية
   ومرات نكرر القول -والله يشهد- أنه لا بد لأهل القرية من أن يجتمعوا  كل  ليلة في مسجدهم الجامع بنسائهم وأطفالهم، حتى نخرج من هذه الظلمة وننجو  من  هذه المحنة والفتنة، لا بد من العودة الصادقة إلى الله إن كنا حقاً نريد   ولاية الله، ويجلس لنا عالم بكتاب الله وهدي رسوله، فليلة آية وليلة   حديثاً، يتعلمون ويطبقون ويعملون، ففي سنة واحدة تتحقق ولاية الله، ونصبح   لو رفعنا أكفنا إلى الله على أن يزيل الجبال لأزالها، أما أن نعيش على هذه   الصورة الضائعة الهابطة فكيف نتعلم؟ كيف نعرف ولاية الله؟ كيف نحققها؟ هل   بالتخمين والحزر، أو بالظن والخرص؟ لا بد من التعلم، إنما العلم بالتعلم.وقررنا   للحكام والمسلمين أجمعين وقلنا: انظروا نظرة صادقة: أعلم أهل القرية   أتقاهم لله، أقلهم جريمة، أقلهم فسقاً، أقلهم ظلماً وشراً، أليس كذلك؟ كيف   لا نفهم -إذاً- أنه لا بد أن نجمع الأمة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، كيف   تنتهي الفرقة المذهبية والطائفية والعنصرية إذا لم نجتمع على كلام الله؟
وذكرنا   ألف مرة وقلنا: لما بدأت الشيوعية تقرر مذهبها المادي الإلحادي كانوا   يجمعون أهل القرى في أماكنهم العامة والخاصة، في عدن فقط كانوا يجلسون من   العصر إلى نصف الليل وهم يغسلون أدمغتهم من الإيمان بالله، ونحن نريد أن   نظفر ونفوز ونحن نائمون غافلون! كيف تزول قساوة القلوب وهذا الجمود، وهذا   الشح وهذا البخل، وهذا الإسراف، وهذا وهذا كيف يعالج؟ هل يعالج بالحيلة؟   والله لا علاج إلا على نور الله:كتابه وهدي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
من   يقوم بهذا؟ هل المسئولون، ما قام به المسئولون، فأنتم أيها المؤمنون  لماذا  لا تفعلون؟ لنفرض أننا في ظل حكومة روسيا، هل نحن مؤمنون أم لا؟ هيا  نجمع  نساءنا وأطفالنا ونعرفهم بالله ليحبوه وليطيعوه، ولتفيض أنوار  الهداية  علينا، فما يصبح بيننا كئيب ولا حزين، ولا عار ولا مكشوف السوأة  ولا فقير..  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
(لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:127]  ليلاً ونهاراً، طول العمر في عمل، ما هذا العمل؟ هل يبنون  العمارات، هل  يعبدون الطرق، هل يحفرون الآبار؟ هذا عمل خاص، العمل هذا أن  يعملوا بطاعة  الله ورسوله، بالنهوض بالتكاليف والواجبات، وتعبيد الطرق  وبناء المنازل  قضية تابعة، نطفة من بحر، لا أن نوقف الحياة كلها على  الدنيا ونعرض عن  الآخرة.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (39)  
الحلقة (402)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (33)

          القلوب الكافرة يلقى فيها كل ما لا خير فيه من الشهوات والشبهات،  وتكون  مقراً ومرتعاً للشياطين، تلقي فيها كل باطل وشر وفساد، وتتعاون هذه   الشياطين مع أخباث الإنس على الشر والفساد، وعلى إضلال أصحاب القلوب   السقيمة، حتى لا يروا نور الله عز وجل وهدايته، ولا تدركهم رحمة الله   ومغفرته، فيكونون سواء في نار جهنم وبئس المهاد.   
مراجعة لما سبق تفسيره من آيات سورة الأنعام
  الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أرسله   بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن  يعص  الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً. 
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة. 
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون، ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس بإذن ربنا كتاب الله، رجاء  أن  نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم  إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله  فيمن  عنده ).
ما  زلنا مع سورة الأنعام ومع هذه الآيات الأربع،  فهيا نصغي ونستمع إلى  ترتيلها وتجويدها، ثم نأخذ بإذن الله في شرحها وبيان  ما تحمله من الهدى  والنور لأهل الإيمان.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ   عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   *  وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ   *  لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   *    وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ   اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ   رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي   أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلَّا مَا   شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ  )[الأنعام:125-128].                       
الإخبار عن إرادة الله تعالى في الهداية والإضلال وأثر ذلك في حياة المسلم
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: (   فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ   عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  )[الأنعام:125].نور   هذه الآية وهدايتها: أن نلجأ في صدق إلى ربنا ليهدينا، أن نلازم بابه وأن   نقرعه في كل وقت وحين، سائلين أن يهدينا إلى صراطه المستقيم، سائلين الله   أن يشرح صدورنا ويوسعها للأنوار الإيمانية ولقبول العمل الصالح، وللإقبال   والإنابة على الدار الآخرة، والبعد والتجافي عن الدار الأولى الفانية   الزائلة.
هذا ما أخبر الله تعالى به: (   فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ   وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ   )[الأنعام:125]،  فما دام الأمر له وبيده يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء؛ فإنا  نأخذ من هذا ألا  مطمع في غير ربنا، فلنفزع إليه ولنلجأ إليه في هدايتنا  وفي إبعادنا عن  الضلال والهلاك والعياذ بالله. وقد شرحنا هذه الآية بالأمس  أكثر.     
امتلاء قلوب الكفرة بالرجس والقذارة
 وقوله تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ   )[الأنعام:125]،  علمنا أن الكافرين بالله، برسوله، بلقائه، بوعده ووعيده،  بشرعه، بحكمه،  بوجوده، بجلاله وكماله.. هؤلاء الكافرون قلوبهم كالمراحيض،  كبيوت القمامات  والمزابل، الوسخ والدنس كله فيها، علتهم كفرهم، عدم  إيمانهم، ولك أن تحلف  بالله أنه ما من كافر إلا والنجس في قلبه، لا طهر  ولا صفاء، ولو طهر القلب  وصفا لاشتاق إلى ربه وطلبه، ومشى شرقاً وغرباً  يسأل عن ربه كيف يتقرب إليه  ويعبده؟ فهل سأل هذا الكافر ؟ وذلك لخبث نفسه،  وقد علمنا أن لله سنناً لا  تتبدل ولا تتغير، فالقلب الذي انطوى على الكفر  من أين يدخله النور؟ من أين  تأتيه الهداية؟ والقلب الذي تفتح وانشرح وقبل  هداية الله يمتلئ، تزداد  الأنوار في قلبه بكل عمل صالح يعمله ويقوم به.     
الإشارة إلى صراط الله المستقيم وبيان حقيقته
الآية الثانية: قال تعالى: ( وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا   )[الأنعام:126]  يا عبد الله، يا رسول الله! هذا صراط ربك مستقيماً لا  اعوجاج ولا انحراف  فيه، أشار إليه وهو يريد الإيمان والكفر، والهداية  والضلال، المؤمنون  مهتدون والكافرون ضالون، صراط الله الموصل إلى رضاه  عرفنا أنه الإيمان ثم  الطاعة لله ورسوله بفعل ما أمرا بفعله وألزما به،  وباجتناب وترك ما نهيا  عنه وحرماه على المؤمنين، هذا صراط ربكم مستقيماً  لا اعوجاج فيه. وقال تعالى: ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ   )[الأنعام:126]  هذا البيان، هذا التفصيل، هذا الشرح، هذه الأنوار من  يستفيد منها؟ الأحياء  الذين إذا ذُكروا ذكروا، وإذا ذكروا اتعظوا، وقبلوا  دعوة الله ومشوا في  طريقه، بخلاف الغافلين والناسين والمعرضين، لن يشاهدوا  أنوار هذا الصراط  المستقيم، وهو الواقع.   
كرامة الله تعالى لأوليائه بإنزالهم دار السلام
هؤلاء أخبر تعالى أن لهم دار السلام عند ربهم، هذه هي كرامة الله لهم: ( لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ   )[الأنعام:127]،  دار السلام: الجنة، وسميت بدار السلام لأمرين: أولاً:  لسلامة من دخلها، لا  هرم ولا كبر ولا مرض ولا موت ولا فقر ولا ضعف أبداً،  سلامة كاملة، وهي دار  الله عز وجل، وهذه الإضافة للتشريف، كبيت الله عز  وجل، والله بانيها  وموجدها، فهي داره، يسكن فيها أولياءه، فدار السلام هي  الجنة.(لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ   )[الأنعام:127]،  الله وليهم يحبهم ويحبونه، أمرهم فأطاعوه، نهاهم  فأطاعوه، فتمت لهم  الولاية، فأصبح وليهم وأصبحوا أولياؤه، وأولياء الله  قال تعالى فيهم: ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  )[يونس:62].    
العمل الصالح طريق الولاية والنزول بدار السلام
 وقوله: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:127]،  كيف تحققت لهم الولاية وأصبحوا حقاً أولياء الله؟ أخبر  تعالى عنهم أنهم  أولياؤه وهو وليهم بسبب العمل، لا النوم والعبث، ولكن  السهر الدائم  والعبادة المتواصلة، ونحن -والحمد لله- على علم بأن ولاية  الله تتحقق للعبد  بعد الإيمان بحب ما يحب الله وكره ما يكره الله، وفعل  المحبوب لله،  والابتعاد عن المكروه لله، ذلكم طريق الوصول إلى ولاية الله،  والكل عمل.فقال تعالى: ( لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:127]،  أي: بسبب أعمالهم الصالحة التي زكت نفوسهم، وطيبت  أرواحهم، وطهرت قلوبهم،  فلذلك والاهم الله وأحبهم ورضي بهم أولياء، فهو  وليهم بالعمل لا باللهو  واللعب: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:127]. 
وما   سر هذا العمل؟ هذا العمل عبادات قنّنها وشرعها الله، وفائدتها وثمارها   تزكية النفس البشرية وتطييبها وتطهيرها، فإذا زكت نفسك وطابت وطهرت وأصبحت   كأرواح الملائكة أحبك الله ورضي عنك وقبلك في دار السلام، ليس هناك من  تطيب  نفسه بدون عمل، والله ما كان، هل هناك من يشبع بدون أكل؟ مستحيل،  فكيف  تطيب نفسه بدون أن يعمل أدوات التزكية والتطييب والتطهير؟! هل هناك  ثوب  يبقى معلقاً مائة سنة يطيب بدون أن يغسل وينظف؟ مستحيل.
(بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   )[الأنعام:127]  من الصالحات، من الصلاة إلى غير الصلاة من كل العبادات،  مع اجتنابهم  المخبثات والمدسّيات للنفس من سائر الذنوب والآثام.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ويوم يحشرهم جميعاً يا معشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس...)
  ثم يقول تعالى: ( وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا   )[الأنعام:128]،  إنسهم وجنهم، برهم وفاجرهم، أولهم وآخرهم، يحشرهم جميعاً  في ساحة واحدة  تسمى ساحة فصل القضاء والحكم بين الناس، وذلكم يوم القيامة  يوم البعث من  القبور والنشور والاجتماع حول محكمة الله عز وجل.(وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ  )[الأنعام:128]، اذكر يا أيها السامع الكريم، اذكر يا رسولنا يوم يحشرهم جميعاً ويناديهم قائلاً: يا معشر الجن والإنس! ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ   )[الأنعام:128]،  والمعشر: الجماعة المختلطون أمرهم واحد، معشر الجن:  جماعة الجن، معشر  الإنس: جماعة الإنس، معشر الرجال: جماعة الرجال، معشر  النساء: جماعة  النساء.

(يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ   )[الأنعام:128]،  والجن -كما علمتم- مأخوذ من الاجتنان الذي هو الستر  والتغطية، فسموا بعالم  الجن وبالجن؛ لأنهم لا يرون، هل فيكم من يراهم؟  وسمي الجنين في بطن أمه  جنيناً لأنه لا يعرف أذكر أم أنثى.     
عوالم المكلفين الأربعة
   الجن عالم من عوالم أربعة، أولها: عالم الملائكة، تعرفون هذا العالم؟   هذا العالم لا يعرف عدد أفراده إلا الله خالقهم، وهم درجات، أفضلهم   الملائكة المقربون حملة العرش، وأفضل الملائكة جبريل رسول رب العالمين إلى   رسله وأنبيائه. وكل  واحد منا معه عشرة ملائكة، ستة حراس وحفظة له،  وأربعة يتناوبونه: اثنان  بالليل واثنان بالنهار، وقد ثبت أن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أطت  السماء وحق لها أن تئط؛ ما فيها موضع شبر إلا وفيه ملك راكع أو ساجد ).
هذا   العالم كله نور وكله طهر وصفاء، طبعهم الله على هذا، لا يعرفون معصية  لله،  وأذكركم بخبر هاروت وماروت، لما تعجبا من معاصي بني آدم كيف يعصون  ربهم،  فغرز الله فيهم غرائز بني آدم وأنزلهم إلى الأرض، وإذا بهما يجترحان   السيئات وندما وعرفا، فهما معلقان بين السماء والأرض.
عالم  الجن عالم  ثان قبل عالم بني آدم، عالم الملائكة مادة خلقه من النور،  المادة التي خلق  الله منها الملائكة هي النور، والمادة التي خلق الله منها  عالم الجن هي  النار المحرقة الملتهبة، والمادة التي خلق الله منها الإنس  هي الطين، وهذا  مبين في كتاب الله رب العالمين، وإنكاره كفر والعياذ  بالله.
نريد  أن  نعرف العالم الرابع، وهم من فسقوا وفجروا وكفروا وتمردوا من عالم  الإنس ومن  عالم الجن، وهو عالم الشياطين، الذين فسقوا عن أمر الله وخرجوا  عن طاعته  وتمردوا، ومسخهم وطمس نور الخيرية فيهم وأصبحوا شياطين، هذا عالم  الشياطين. 
المراد بالجن في قوله تعالى: (يا معشر الجن)
 والآن النداء لهم: ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ   )[الأنعام:128]،  ما المراد من الجن هنا؟ الشياطين، ومعلوم أن إبليس أو  المكنى بأبي مرة كان  من عالم الجن، ولكن لما تمرد وتكبر وأبى أن يطيع الله  بالسجود لآدم سلبه  الله كل النور وأصبح كله ظلمة وخبثاً، واقرءوا: ( وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ  )[الكهف:50]، لا من الملائكة، ( فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ   )[الكهف:50]،  أي: خرج عن طاعته فأبلسه الله عز وجل وأيأسه، وذريته منه،  وهم يتوالدون  كالجراد كلهم ملة واحدة طابع واحد صورة واحدة، وهل تلد الحية  سوى الحية؟  العقرب لا تلد إلا عقرباً.إذاً:  فذرية إبليس شياطين، ومن فسق من الجن  وخرج عن طاعة الرب وتمرد يدخل في  ضمن الشياطين، والذين يخرجون منا عن طاعة  ربنا ويفسقون عن أمره ويواصلون  الغي والشر والفساد يمسخون شياطين من الإنس.
معنى قوله تعالى: (قد استكثرتم من الإنس)
واستمعوا إلى هذا النقاش: ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ   )[الأنعام:128]،  ما معنى استكثرتم؟ بمعنى: أخذتم منهم بلايين فحولتموهم  من آدميين إلى  شياطين، فالذين يفسقون ويواصلون الفسق، الزنا، اللواط،  الربا، الفجور، قتل  النفس، الكذب، الخيانة، خلف الوعد، الضحك، اللعب،  الفرح بالكفر والباطل،  هؤلاء من مسخهم هكذا؟ من حولهم إلى هذا؟ الشياطين  استكثروا منهم أم لا؟  ولماذا يستكثرون؟ حتى لا يدخلوا النار وحدهم،  يقولون: لماذا ندخل نحن النار  وأنتم لا تدخلون؟ إذاً: فهم يعملون على  تضليل بني آدم والجن أيضاً  وتكفيرهم وتفسيقهم؛ حتى يشاركوهم في عالم  الشقاء ويكونوا معهم في عالم  العذاب والخلد الأبدي، فهل استكثروا منهم أم  لا؟ ما هي نسبة الأطهار  الأصفياء في العالم؟  (قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ  )[الأنعام:128]، أخذتم ما لا يحصى من أعداد لا حد لها.    
معنى قوله تعالى: (وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض وبلغنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا)
  (وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ   )[الأنعام:128]  إذ الكل في ساحة واحدة، يسمع نطق أوليائهم من الإنس،  أولياء الشياطين، كيف  يوالونهم؟ بالحب والنصرة، أحبوهم ونصروهم فكانوا  أولياءهم، ويدل على ذلك  أن شياطين الإنس يعملون على إفساد الإنس أكثر مما  يعمل الآخرون، وأكثر من  ضل وفسق وفجر وأشرك وكفر بواسطة شياطين الإنس،  بتضليلهم والتغرير بهم  وحملهم على الضلال وصرفهم عن الحق كما هو مشاهد  صباح مساء.(وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الإِنسِ رَبَّنَا  )[الأنعام:128]، أي: يا ربنا! ( اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ  )[الأنعام:128]، كالمعتذرين، يعني: انتفعنا بهم وانتفعوا بنا، أعانونا وأعناهم، خدمونا وخدمناهم، وهو الواقع أم لا؟
(اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا  )[الأنعام:128]، ألا وهو الموت والبعث الآخر، والوقوف في ساحة فصل القضاء. ( وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا  )[الأنعام:128]، الوقت المحدد لنا للقاء والوقوف بين يديك، كالمعتذرين التائبين، ولا ينفعهم اعتذار ولا تقبل منهم توبة.
(رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ   )[الأنعام:128]،  تذوقتم هذا أم لا؟ الشيطان حين يوسوس لك ويخرجك من  المسجد لتسرق أو تفجر  يتلذذ بذلك، يقول: كسبت الليلة كسباً. وشيطان الإنس  حين يصرفك عن المسجد  ويذهب بك إلى الحانة وإلى المزناة يفرح أيضاً لأنه  جاء بك وفعل كذا، فهم  يعملون كلهم على يد واحدة.    
الحكم على كفرة الجن والإنس بالخلود في النار
(رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا  )[الأنعام:128]. واسمعوا حكم الله عز وجل: ( قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  )[الأنعام:128]. (قَالَ النَّارُ  )[الأنعام:128]، أي: عالم الشقاء ( مَثْوَاكُمْ   )[الأنعام:128]،  والمثوى: مكان الثواء، أي: الاستقرار والنزول، ثوى  بالمكان يثوي إذا قام  فيه بغير خروج ولا رحلة، والمأوى والمثوى بمعنى  واحد.
(مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  )[الأنعام:128]، والخلود معروف: الإقامة الدائمة، والبقاء المستمر الدائم.     
    توجيه الاستثناء من الخلود في النار وبيان مدى دلالته على فنائها 
  وقوله: ( إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:128]، هنا مسألة علمية: هل دار السلام تفنى أو لا تفنى؟الجواب: اعتقد -يا عبد الله- أن الجنة لا تفنى وأهلها لا يفنون ولا يموتون، باقية أبداً بلا نهاية.
وعالم الشقاء النار دار البوار هل تفنى أو لا تفنى؟
الصحيح   أننا نقول: لا تفنى، فقد يوجد من يقول بفناء النار بعد بلايين السنين   والدهور حين يأتي عليها يوم تنتهي وتنطفئ، أحببت أن تفهموا هذا القول، أما   معتقدكم فهو أن النار خالدة وأن الجنة خالدة، دار الفناء هي هذه المؤقتة   المحدود بالزمن وتنتهي، وعالم البقاء والخلد لا يقبل الفناء ولا يفنى.
والذين قالوا بالفناء استدلوا بقوله تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:128]، هذا الاستثناء، ( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:128]. 
والجواب   عن ذلك أن هذا لمطلق الإرادة؛ لنعرف أن الله لا يكره على شيء، ولا سلطان   فوق سلطان الله، ولا قدرة فوق قدرة الله، فهو يقول: ( إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ   )[الأنعام:128]؛  ليفهم البشر والإنس والجن أن مشيئة الله عز وجل ليس  فوقها مشيئة، لو أراد  أن لا يدخل أحد الجنة فعل أو يكره؟ لو أراد ألا يدخل  أحداً النار فهل يكره  على هذا؟ مشيئته مطلقة، حتى لا يفهم أن هناك  سلطاناً فوق الله يلزمه بأن  يبقى أهل الجنة في الجنة، أو يلزمه بأن يخرج  أهل النار من النار، هذا كله  يمحى بكلمة: ( إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  )[الأنعام:128]، فالمشيئة المطلقة له عز وجل.
ومع   هذا نقول: أهل التوحيد أهل الإيمان يدخلون النار إذا فسقوا وفجروا   وارتكبوا كبائر الذنوب، ويعذبون في النار ويمتحشون فيها ويحترقون، وأخبرنا   رسول الله أن الله يخرجهم من النار، ما يخلدون فيها؛ لأن الله يقول: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   )[النساء:40]،  وبلغنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أهل لا إله إلا  الله، أي:  الموحدون الذين ما اعترفوا بألوهية مخلوق من المخلوقات ولا كائن  من  الكائنات، وترجموا ذلك بقولهم: لا إله إلا الله، ولم يعبدوا غير الله  لا  بكلمة ولا بإشارة ولا بأي عمل، ولكن فسقوا وماتوا على فسقهم وهم في  النار،  هؤلاء بشروهم بالخروج من النار ودخول الجنة والخلود فيها،  ويتفاوتون في  البقاء في النار، منهم من يلبث أحقاباً، ومنهم دون ذلك بحسب  ذنوبهم وما  ارتكبوه، أما غير الموحدين من أهل الشرك والكفر فهم لا يخرجون  من النار  أبداً ولا يدخلون الجنة أبداً، بأخبار الله تعالى وأحكامه في  كتابه وعلى  لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.     
معنى قوله تعالى: (إن ربك حكيم عليم)
(إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:128]،  هذا تعليل للحكم، إن ربك حكيم يا رسول الله، عليم يا عبد  الله، فحكمته هي  التي اقتضت أن من مات على الشرك والكفر لا يرى النعيم  ولا يدخله، وأن من  عبد الله وغوت نفسه وأضلته ودخل النار وهو من أهل  الإيمان فحكم الله يقتضي  ألا يخلد في النار وقد عبد الله وآمن به.وقوله: ( عَلِيمٌ   )[الأنعام:128]  بخلقه وأحوالهم، عليم بالمطيعين بالعصاة بالكافرين  بالمؤمنين بالموحدين  بالمشركين، فلتمام علمه وكماله ينفذ حكمه، يدخل أهل  الإيمان الجنة، وأهل  الكفر النار، لو كان لا حكمة له فسيخلط، غذ وقد عرفنا  الحكمة، فمن هو  الحكيم؟
الذي  يضع الشيء في موضعه، أين يضع الطبيب الدواء؟ إذا كان  الجرح في كتفه هل  يضعه في قمة رأسه؟ ما هو بحكيم أبداً، فالحكيم الذي يضع  الشيء في موضعه.
الآن  الذي يتزحزح بينكم وينام هل هو حكيم؟ أهذا موضع  نوم؟ ما وضع النوم في  موضعه، الذي يقف عند باب المسجد ويصهل كالحمار أو  يبول هل هو حكيم؟ 
ولهذا  نطلب من الله أن يهبنا الحكمة، وأن يجعلنا  من أهلها، وهذه الحكمة لا بد  لها من العلم والمعرفة، تعرف أين يقال كذا  وأين يقال كذا، أين يؤكل في وقت  كذا ويؤكل في وقت كذا.   
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  الآن مع هداية هذه الآيات؛ علكم تصلون إلى نتيجة، فتأملوا.[   أولاً: بيان سنة الله تعالى في الهداية والإضلال ]، بيان سنة الله  المتخذة  المسلوكة في الإضلال والهداية، من يرد الله هدايته يهده، ومن يرد  إضلاله  يضله، ولكن كيف يهدي الله وكيف يضل؟ من طلب الهداية هداه الله، ومن  طلب  الغواية أغواه الله وأضله، لا أن الناس كلهم في مستوى واحد والله  يهدي هذا  ويضل هذا، فلهذا يجب أن نطلب الهداية بقرع بابه والبكاء بين يديه  طول  حياتنا، ونتجنب طرق الضلال وكلام الضلال ومسالك الضلال حتى ننجو منه.
   [ ثانياً: بيان صعوبة وشدة ما يعاني الكافر إذا عرض عليه الإيمان] لشره،   انظر إلى كافر فرنسي بريطاني إيطالي ياباني هندوسي واعرض عليه الإيمان،   فسيظهر عليه كرب وهم عظيم؛ لأن القلب -والعياذ بالله- مظلم، فلو تعرض   الإيمان على مائة واحد لا يقبله إلا واحد أو اثنان، والذي يقبله أيضاً لا   بد أن يعاني من شدة نفسه، من أين أخذنا هذا؟
من قوله تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا   )[الأنعام:125]،  كأنما يريد أن يصعد إلى السماء، هل هناك أصعب من هذا؟  اطلع واهبط وحاول أن  تطير، فلن تستطيع، فلهذا لا بد من اللجأ إلى الله عز  وجل، ما هو بالذكاء  ولا بالفطنة، إذ يوجد عالم بالذرة ما يقوى على أن  يقول: لا إله إلا الله،  ولا يقدر عليها أبداً، وصدق الله العظيم.
[  ثالثاً: القلوب الكافرة  يلقى فيها كل ما لا خير فيه من الشهوات والشبهات،  وتكون مقراً للشيطان ]،  قلب الكافر كالمزبلة، تقذف الأقذار والأوساخ  فيها، قلب الكافر كهذا كمزبلة  يلقى فيه كل باطل وشر وفساد، والشياطين هي  التي تلقي فيها، من أين أخذنا  هذا؟
من قوله تعالى: ( كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ )[الأنعام:125].
[  رابعاً: فضيلة الذكر المنتج للتذكر الذي هو الاتعاظ فالعمل ]، لقوله  تعالى: ( لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ )[الأنعام:126]، فإذا ذُكّر ذكر، فإذا ذكر  اتعظ وقبل الطاعة وعمل بها، أما ذكر مع الغفلة فما ينفع إذا ما أنتج  العظة.
[  خامساً: ثبوت التعاون بين أخباث الإنس والجن على الشر والفساد ]، قال  تعالى: ( رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ )[الأنعام:128]، هذا  اعترافهم بين يدي الله: ( رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ  9[الأنعام:128].
لو   أن الإنس ما ساعدوا الجن والله لقل الفسق والفجور في الأرض، ولو أن الجن   أيضاً ما أضلوا لما وقع ضلال، لكن التعاون بين الإنس والجن هو الذي أوجد   الخبث والشر والفساد في الأرض، الجن يريدون أن يكون الإنس مثلهم في النار،   والإنس كذلك عندما يفسقون يريدون أن يكون الناس كلهم مثلهم، وهذا مشاهد،   أهل الفسق والفجور بودهم أن يكون الناس مثلهم، ولذا يعلمون على إضلالهم   وإغوائهم ونشر الخبث بينهم؛ حتى لا يكونوا غرباء وحدهم.
[ سادساً: إرادة الله مطلقة يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد، فلا يؤثر فيها شيء ]. 
أخذنا  هذا من قوله تعالى: ( إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ )[الأنعام:128]، إرادة  مطلقة لا يعجزها شيء ولا يقف في وجهها شيء، بخلاف إرادات غير الله تعالى.
والله تعالى أسأل أن يجعلنا من أهل دار السلام، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (4)  
الحلقة (403)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (34)


          إن إنكار رسالة البشر سنة عامة في كل الأمم، والاستهزاء بالرسل  سنة بشرية  لا تكاد تتخلف، ولذا وجب على الرسل وأتباعهم ومن جاء بعدهم من  الدعاة  الصبر على ذلك، أما طلب المكذبين والمعرضين بأن يكون الرسول ملكاً  فما هو  إلا إحدى ذرائعهم لعدم القبول والتصديق بما جاءهم من عند الله، وما  جزاء من  يفعل ذلك إلا الخزي وأن يصيبهم العذاب الذي كانوا ينكرونه  ويستبعدونه.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو نزلنا عليك كتاباً في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين)   
   الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا   ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.   وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،   أرسله بالحق بشيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد، ومن يعص   الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد: 
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة واللتين بعدها ندرس كتاب الله عز وجل؛ رجاء أن   نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود، إذ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (   ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله، يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا   نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن   عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام، وأعيد إلى أذهان  المستمعين والمستمعات أن هذه  السورة تقرر المبادئ الثلاثة العظمى: التوحيد،  والبعث الآخر، والنبوة  المحمدية، إذ هذه هي عناصر الإيمان القوية، من ظفر  بها فآمن بأن لا إله  إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأن البعث حق؛ فهذا  حي وأصبح قادراً على  النهوض بكل ما يكلفه الله ورسوله من فعل أو ترك، ومن  فقد هذه العناصر فهو  ميت، ومن فقد بعضها فهو ميت، ومن أصابه ريب فيها أو في  بعضها فهو هالك.
سورة  الأنعام التي زفت بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم تسبيح  وزجل هؤلاء نزلوا مع هذه  السورة المكية قبل هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فمن أولها إلى آخرها  وهي تقرر مبدأ لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، لا بد  من لقاء الله  والجزاء على الكسب في هذه الدنيا، الخير بالخير والشر بالشر.
وها نحن مع هذه الآيات الثلاث أو الأربع، ولنستمع إليها من مجودها؛ لعل قلوبنا تخشع ولعل أسماعنا تضطرب وتسمع.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ   بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ   مُبِينٌ   *  وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ وَلَوْ أَنزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لا يُنظَرُونَ   *  وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ   *  وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون  )[الأنعام:7-10].
وها   نحن قد استمعنا إلى هذه الآيات الأربع من كتاب الله عز وجل، واخترت أن   نسمعها مجودة مرتلة من أهل التجويد لتزداد نفوسنا شوقاً إليها، ويزداد نور   علمنا معرفة بها، ولا بأس؛ لأننا مشغولون عن سماع التجويد في إذاعة القرآن   وغيرها لأعمالنا، فقلنا: نقتبس هذه الدقائق نسمع فيها كتاب الله مجوداً   مرتلاً علينا.
قال عز وجل: (   وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ   بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ   مُبِينٌ  9[الأنعام:7]، يخبر تعالى رسوله مصطفاه نبينا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بحقيقة علمها الله وهي واقعة: ( وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ  9[الأنعام:7] يا رسولنا ( كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ  )[الأنعام:7] والقرطاس: الورق، وقد يكون من جلد، وقد يكون من عظم، لكن المعروف القرطاس من هذه الكراريس.
   و(نزلناه) قد يدل هذا التضعيف على أن المراد أن ينزل في سلسلة من النور  من  السماء، ويتدلى حتى يصبح أهل مكة يلمسونه بأيديهم وهو معلق، وكذلك قد  يكون  المراد: نزلنا عليك كتاباً بواسطة الوحي، بواسطة ملك ينزل ويعطيك  الكتاب  مكتوباً، هؤلاء المتمردون المعاندون المشركون كانوا سيقولون ماذا؟ ( إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   )[الأنعام:7]  كيف ينزل كتاب من السماء؟ كيف يتدلى من الملكوت الأعلى  وتقولون: لمسناه  بأيدينا؟ أنتم مسحورون، الرجل سحركم في أعينكم! لو نزل به  ملك وقال: هذا  كتاب الله إليك يا رسول الله، فعلم الناس وبلغهم؛ لقالوا  كذلك: هذا سحر. 
من   أخبر بهذا؟ إنه خالق قلوبهم، وموجد غرائزهم وطبائعهم، والله لقالوا هذا   القول، وقد قالوا، أما قالوا: ساحر؟ أما قالوا: شاعر؟ أما قالوا: مجنون؟ 
تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعاة من بعده بذكر حال الكفرة مع الوحي
وفي  هذا تسلية وتعزية لرسول الله ليصبر على دعوته، إنهم وراءه  ينهشونه  بألسنتهم، ويأكلونه بألسنتهم، ولا يقول قولاً إلا سخروا واستهزءوا،  فلو لم  يصبر لكان سيخرج من مكة ويتركهم، يونس عليه السلام ما استطاع، فر  هرب،  ولكن الحق عز وجل يحمله على الصبر والثبات بمثل هذه الآيات التي تسليه   وتعزيه وتحمله على الصبر.   وكان من حق الدعاة أن ينظروا إلى هذه الآيات  أيضاً، ويصبروا على الضحك  والاستهزاء والسخرية ورد الكلام وعدم قبوله،  والانتقاد والطعن، ولا  يزلزلهم ذلك أو يبعدهم عن دعوة الله، بل يسكتون عن  ذلك متسلين متعزين بما  عزى الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسلاه، إذ هذه  الآيات خالدة وباقية،  سر بقائها لينتفع بها المسلمون، ولو من باب الفرض: ( وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ  )[الأنعام:7] الجواب: ( لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   )[الأنعام:7]  واضح بين، وإلا فكيف ينزل كتاب من السماء ونشاهده؟ أو كيف  ينزل ملك ويأتي  بكتاب؟ ما سمعنا بهذا ولا رأيناه. فإن حصل ورأوه قالوا:  هذا سحر، لقد  سحركم! مثل هذا لا يقع أبداً، وفيه حقيقة السحر، وهو أن  الإنسان إذا سحر  تنقلب الحقائق عنده، فيصبح يرى الباطل حقاً، حتى زوجه  التي يحبها يراها  عدواً له، وهي كذلك.
ولهذا  من لطائف هذا الدرس أن قلنا: لا يبعد أن  يكون اليهود قد سحروا رؤساء  العرب ومسئوليهم؛ لماذا؟ لأنهم يجتمعون معهم في  الأمم المتحدة، ويسقونهم  الشاهي أو الماء، أليس من الجائز أن يسحروهم؟  فيصبحون لا يسبونهم ولا  يشتمونهم، ولا يعلنون الحرب عليهم! وهذا جائز جداً  ومعقول؛ فاليهود هم أهل  السحر، أول من عرف السحر اليهود، وهذا كتاب الله  فاقرءوه، إذاً: فنستعيذ  بالله من السحر، نعوذ بالله من السحر والسحرة.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكاً لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون)
(  وَقَالُوا   )[الأنعام:8]  أي: هؤلاء الكافرون الجاحدون بحق الله تعالى بأن يعبد وحده  في الأرض، وهم  المشركون الكافرون بنبوة رسول الله، والمنكرون لها  والجاحدون، المكذبون  بوحي الله وشرعه، وما ينزل على رسوله من هذه القوانين  المتعلقة بالقلوب  والأبدان، هؤلاء في كل زمان ومكان يقفون هذا الموقف.(وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ   )[الأنعام:8]  هلا أنزل عليه ملك فنشاهد الملك ونؤمن؟ أما بدون أن ينزل  ملك فلا نصدق أن  الله أرسله أو نبأه؛ إذ كل واحد يدعي فيقول: أنا رسول  الله أرسلني الله!  فلا بد من ملك نشاهده.
وهل يستطيعون أن يشاهدوا الملك؟ هل يقدرون؟ بل يذوبون ويتفتتون: ( وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ  )[الأنعام:8] قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ أَنزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لا يُنظَرُونَ   )[الأنعام:8]  سنتنا مضت في الأمم السابقة، أن الشعب أو الجماعة أو الأمة  إذا طالبت  بالملك فإن الملك إذا نزل يبيدهم وينهي وجودهم؛ لأنهم تحدوا  الله عز وجل،  فإذا تحدوه وطالبوا بالتحدي أهلكهم الله عز وجل، كما أهلك  عاداً في الجنوب،  وثمود في الشمال، وقوم لوط وفرعون وقومه في الغرب.
هذه سنته، إذا أنزل الله ملكاً متحدياً نسفهم وقضى على وجودهم، واسمعوا قوله تعالى: ( وَلَوْ أَنزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لا يُنظَرُونَ  )[الأنعام:8] ولا يمهلون ولا ساعة!    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولو جعلناه ملكاً لجعلناه رجلاً وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون)
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا   )[الأنعام:9]  لو نزلنا ملكاً من السماء فقال: أنا ملك، وقال الرسول: هذا  ملك من عند  ربنا، فهيا خذوا عنه؛ لقالوا: كيف نتفاهم مع الملائكة؟ ما نفهم  لغتهم ولا  يفهموننا ولا نتلاءم، ما نستطيع أن نجالس الملك من الملائكة،  لِمَ لَمْ  يجعله رجلاً نتفاهم معه ويفهم منا، هو منا ونحن منه، أما الملك  فهذا لا  يمكن أبداً ولا نؤمن بهذا.والله  لو جعله ملكاً لقالوا هذا؛ لأنهم ما  يريدون أن يتخلوا عن أباطيلهم  وخرافاتهم وضلالاتهم ورقصهم وشطحهم وأكلهم  وشربهم وباطلهم، ألفوا ذلك  دهراً من الزمان، وتريد أنت أن تقلب وضعهم، فلا  يقبلون، وهذا مجرب، فأين  الآن الذين اعتادوا الباطل، أيستطيعون أن يستجيبوا  لك بكلمة؟ كيف يتخلون  عما هم عليه عشرات السنين؟! لا يقبلون.
(وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا   )[الأنعام:9]  إذ يقولون: ما فهمنا عنه، ولا يفهم عنا، استبدله برجل،  ويبقى الأمر هكذا  خبطاً وخبالاً والتباساً، فإن نزلنا ملكاً قالوا: ما  فهمنا عنه، حوله إلى  رجل، حولناه رجلاً فقالوا: نريد ملكاً، لماذا هذا؟  قولوا من أول مرة: لا  نريد هذا الدين، لكنهم ورؤساؤهم يجادلون ويتبجحون  ويقولون كذا وكذا، وإلا  فالمفروض عقلاً أن يصرحوا ويقولوا: ما نريد ديناً،  يكفينا دين آبائنا! حجاج  عجيب هذا!
(وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ  )[الأنعام:9] خلطنا عليهم ما يخلطون، فيا رسولنا! لا تكرب ولا تحزن ولا تأسف.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به  يستهزئون) 
( وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ )[الأنعام:10]   ما أنت بأول رسول استهزئ به، استهزءوا بنوح عليه السلام، ألف سنة إلا   خمسين عاماً وهو بينهم يدعوهم، ويسخرون ويستهزئون ويكذبونه ويصفونه بصفات   عجيبة، ويجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم ويقولون: ما سمعنا. فكان يسر إليهم ويخفي   كلامه ويجهر ويعلن فما استجابوا. وهود عليه السلام كم وقف بين عاد، أين عاد؟ في جنوب الجزيرة، ما بين الحيرة وحضرموت، هذه مناطقهم، حولها الله إلى جبال من الرمال.
وصالح   عليه السلام نصح ثمود فتبختروا وتعالوا وصنعوا العجب في الجبال والقصور   وتفننوا، وبعث الله إليهم صالحًا ليهديهم إلى الحق ولينقذهم من النار،   لينقذهم من الخبث والباطل، فاستهزءوا وسخروا وقالوا: إن هذا إلا بشر مثلنا،   وقالوا: ( أَبَشَرًا مِنَّا وَاحِدًا نَتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَفِي ضَلالٍ وَسُعُرٍ  )[القمر:24] مجنونون نحن إذاً! كيف نتبع هذا؟ 
وأخيراً   قالوا: إن كنت رسول الله كما تزعم فادع ربك يخرج لنا من هذا الجبل ناقة،   فإن خرجت الناقة آمنا بك وكفى، ووالله ما آمنوا، ولو طالب المعاندون بكل   حجة فإنه حين تأتي الحجة ينتكسون، فقام يصلي، وما زال يصلي ويدعو حتى تصدع   الجبل وانشق، وخرجت منه ناقة عشراء يفزع المنظر إليها: (   هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ   اللَّهِ وَلا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  )[الأعراف:73]، ( لَهَا شِرْبٌ وَلَكُمْ شِرْبُ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ   )[الشعراء:155]،  فالمورد الذي يسقون منه يخرج من الأرض، فلها هي يوم،  ولكم أنتم يوم، فيوم  الناقة تشرب فيه هي وفصيلها ذلك الماء كله، وفي اليوم  الثاني هي صائمة وأهل  البلاد يسقون، يملئون قربهم وآنيتهم.
فاحتالوا  عليها وقتلوها، سلطوا عليها قدار بن سالف  عليه لعائن الله فعقرها،  فأخذتهم الصيحة، أعطاهم الله أجلاً ثلاثة أيام:  الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة،  وفي صباح السبت أخذوا بصيحة واحدة. 
إذاً: هل نفعت الآية الآن؟ أما أعطاهم أعظم آية؟ ما نفعت، وهذا شاهد قوله تعالى: ( وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  )[الأنعام:10]. 
عدة الرسل
    والرسل: جمع رسول، وعدد الرسل ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رسولاً، على عدة قوم  طالوت،  وذلك حين هزم بنو إسرائيل وانكسروا وتمزقوا في البلاد، فطالبوا أحد   أنبيائهم -وهو حزقيل- بأن يبعث فيهم ملكاً يقاتلون معه ويستردون بلادهم؟   فأعطاهم الله طالوت  ، فردوه وقالوا: فقير وما عنده مال وكذا، كيف يحكمنا  هذا؟ وشاء الله أن  يقودهم وهم أربعون ألفاً، وامتحنهم عند نهر الأردن فقال  لهم: إننا سنصل إلى  نهر ماء، الذي يشرب منه ليس مني، وليعد، إلا من اغترف  غرفة بيده فقط، فلما  وصلوا إلى النهر -وهم جيش ماش على أرجلهم أو خيولهم-  أكبوا يشربون،  وامتلأت بطونهم، فقال: عودوا لا نقاتل بكم، واحتفظ بالعهد  ووفى بالوعد  ثلاثمائة وأربعة عشر رجلاً، ومشى بهم ونصره الله، وبرز داود  وقتل جالوت  ، وانتصروا وعادت دولة بني إسرائيل على يد ثلاثمائة وأربعة  عشر، وعلى عدة  أهل بدر المؤمنين الذين قاتلوا المشركين فيها: ثلاثمائة  وأربعة عشر، سبحان  الله! توافقت العدة والعدد.
الفرق بين النبي والرسول
وما الفرق بين النبي والرسول؟ الرسول: من أوحى الله إليه بشرع وأمره بإبلاغه، فأرسل إلى قومه أو إلى قوم آخرين أو إلى حيث شاء الله، هذا الرسول.
والنبي:   ينبئه الله ويخبره بالغيب وهو يعيش على رسالة من سبق، يعبد الله عز وجل   بالشرع الذي أوحاه إلى رسول من رسل الله؛ فلهذا كل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي   رسولاً، قاعدة عامة: كل رسول نبي، إذ لا يرسل حتى ينبأ، ويخبر ويعلم، أليس   كذلك؟ وليس كل نبي رسولاً.    
من صور الاستهزاء بالمتدينين وعاقبة المستهزئين
   (وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ  )[الأنعام:10] ما معنى الاستهزاء؟ تعرفون صاحب الذقن واللحية، ما الذي يقولونه له؟ يقولون: يا مطوع.والأحسن   ألا نحفظ كلمات الاستهزاء، حتى لا نقولها، والله ما استهزأنا بمخلوق قط،   الاستهزاء والسخرية من أخلاق وطباع الهابطين اللاصقين في الأرض، أما أهل   الأنوار الربانية فلا يستهزئون. 
(وَلَقَدِ  اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا  مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون )[الأنعام:10]  الذي كان  يستهزئون به؛ لأنه كان يخوفهم من العذاب فيسخرون من العذاب،  ويذكرهم  ويخوفهم من الله فيسخرون من الله! ذاك الذي يسخرون به يكون سبب  دمارهم  وهلاكهم. 
(فحاق):  أحاط بهم من كل جانب، أي: الذي  سخروا به وهو ما كانوا به يستهزئون،  يستهزئون بالعذاب مستبعدين له كيف  يقع؟! أو كيف يكون؟ فينزل بهم ويهلكهم  الله به. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين)
  ثم قال تعالى لرسوله: ( قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  )[الأنعام:11] يا جماعة الشاكين المنكرين للوحي الإلهي والرسالة المحمدية! سيروا في الأرض شرقاً وغرباً ( ثُمَّ انظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  )[الأنعام:11]، وقد قلت: إن عاداً في الجنوب، وقد قال تعالى عنهم: ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ   *  إِرَمَ  ([الفجر:6-7] بدل منها ( إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ   *  الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ   )[الفجر:7-8]،  كان طول أحدهم ستين ذراعاً، كما كان آدم عليه السلام! ولا  تسأل عن البناء،  فإذا كان الرجل ثلاثين متراً فغرفته كم ستكون؟! ( لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ  )[الفجر:8] ماذا حصل لهم؟ قال تعالى: ( وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ   *  سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا   )[الحاقة:6-7]،  وإلى الآن الفلاحون أهل البادية في المغرب وفي الحجاز في  المشرق عندهم  ليلة يسمونها قَرة العجوز، أو قِرة العجوز، عجوز من عاد هربت  إلى مغارة في  أقصى جبل، دخلت لتنجو، وكانت الريح في اليوم الثامن كاللولب  تدور في داخل  الغار حتى وصلت وسحبتها ورمت بها على صخور الغار، وهذه  الريح في ليلة قرة  العجوز هي أشد برد في الشتاء أو في أول الربيع.
ولما  نجى الله هوداً  عليه السلام والمؤمنين مشوا إلى الشمال، تركوا الجنوب بما  فيه، ونزلوا  بمدائن صالح هذه، ووجدوا أرضاً صالحة للزراعة والحياة فيها،  فأنشئوا وعمروا  وكثروا وأصبحوا أمة حضارية، وأخذوا يتملصون ويتخفون من  العبادة، وظهر فيهم  الشرك والخرافات كسائر الأمم، فبعث الله فيهم صالحاً،  فنبأه وأرسله إليهم  فقاوموا دعوته وسخروا: ( وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى  )[فصلت:17]، هداهم الله بتلك المعجزة، ولكن استحبوا العمى على الهداية، والضلال على الصواب.
وأما   قوم لوط فمكانهم تحول إلى بحيرة إلى اليوم، لا يوجد فيها سمك، ولا يعيش   فيها أبداً، تحولت تلك المدن وتلك البيوت والمباني إلى أن أصبحت عبارة عن   بحيرة، ونجى الله لوطاً وبنتيه عليهما السلام، وأهلك سائر قومه. 
وأما في مصر فأين فرعون؟ وأين جيوشه الجرارة؟ أغرقهم الله في البحر، ومع هذا تجادلون بالباطل وتستهزئون؟ هكذا يقول تعالى لرسوله: ( قُلْ  )[الأنعام:11] لهم: ( سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ انظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  )[الأنعام:11] لعلكم تهتدون وتؤمنون. 
وفي   هذا مشروعية زيارة مثل هذه البلاد، لكن لا على أن يضحكوا ويلهوا ويلعبوا   فيها كحال بعض إخواننا، بل يقفون يبكون أو يتباكون كما أمر النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم، كزيارة القبور التي تذكر بالآخرة. 
إذاً: مرة ثانية أسمعكم الآيات: (   وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ   بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ   مُبِينٌ   *  وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ وَلَوْ أَنزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لا يُنظَرُونَ   *  وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا  )[الأنعام:7-9] إذ قالوا: ما نفهم هذا الكلام، ( وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ   *  وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون   *  قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ  ([الأنعام:9-11]، إذا شككتم ) سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ انظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  )[الأنعام:11].   
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  إليكم هداية هذه الآيات، وراجعوا ما سمعتم.قال:  [ أولاً: الآيات  بمعنى المعجزات والخوارق لا تستلزم الإيمان، بل قد تكون  سبباً للكفر  والعناد ]، فالآيات التي يطلبها الناس والمعجزات والخوارق لا  تفهم أنها  تكون سبباً للإيمان، قد تزيد في كفر الكافرين؛ [ ولذا لم يستجب  الله لقريش،  ولم يعط رسوله ما طلبوه من الآيات ]، وقدمنا معجزة انشقاق  القمر، فهل هناك  أكثر من هذه؟ هذا القمر ينفلق فلقتين على جبل أبي قبيس،  والعالم يشاهد ومع  ذلك قالوا: سحر! 
[ ثانياً: إنكار رسالة البشر عام في كل الأمم، وقالوا: ( مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ   )[المؤمنون:24]  في آيات كثيرة، في حين أن إرسال الملائكة لا يتم معه هدف؛  لعدم قدرة  الإنسان على التلقي عن الملائكة والتفاهم معهم، ولو أنزل الله  ملكاً رسولاً  لقالوا: نريده بشراً مثلنا، ولحصل الخلط واللبس بذلك.
ثالثاً: الاستهزاء بالرسل والدعاة سنة بشرية ] طريقة بشرية [ لا تكاد تتخلف؛ ولذا وجب على الرسل والدعاة الصبر على ذلك ]. 
لما  وصل العقبي  إلى الجزائر كانوا -والله- يستهزئون، يقولون: هذا عقبيس،  وهابي خامسي. ومن  أراد أن يسمع فسيجد آلاف أهل المدينة يسخرون من أهل  التوحيد ودعوتهم، وهذه  سنة في البشر إلا من عصمهم الله، لا يحل لمؤمن أن  يستهزئ أو يسخر، اسأل  أهل العلم عما سمعت، اسأل هذا الذي سمعت منه ما سرك  ولا آذاك، اسأله  واستنطقه واسمع منه الحق والهدى، فقط لأنك تحافظ على  بدعتك أو ضلالك أو  فسقك ترد الدعوة وتنكرها، وتتهم أصحابها بكذا وكذا، حتى  لا تتبعهم وتنقاد  لهم؟! هذه طبيعة البشر.
قلنا:  [ الاستهزاء بالرسل والدعاة سنة بشرية  لا تكاد تتخلف؛ ولذا وجب على  الرسول وعلى الدعاة الصبر على ذلك ] وعدم  الزعزعة، والثبات حتى يبلغوا  دعوة الله، وينجي الله من أراد إنجاءه.
[   رابعاً: عاقبة التكذيب والاستهزاء ] ما هي؟ [ هلاك المكذبين والمستهزئين ]   والعاقبة: النهاية، وهل نسيتم أن الله أذل المسلمين وسلط عليهم الشرق   والغرب أم لا؟ ما سبب ذلك؟ لقد أعرضوا عن كتاب الله وهدي رسوله وتمسكوا   بمذاهبهم وآرائهم، فانقسمت كلمتهم وتمزق شملهم، وتركوا دين الله وعبدوا   الأهواء والشياطين؛ فأراهم الله عجائب قدرته فسلط عليهم بريطانيا وفرنسا   وإيطاليا وأسبانيا حتى هولندا العجوز! ثلاثة عشر مليوناً سادوا مائة مليون   من المسلمين! وهذا التكذيب الآن والاستهزاء بين المسلمين في عالمهم حلفت   البارحة أن له آثاراً، وأزيد فأقول: لن تخطئ سنة الله، إما أن يتوبوا إلى   الله ويرجعوا إليه، وتصبح إمامتهم واحدة، ودولتهم واحدة، وشرعهم وقانونهم   واحداً، وكلهم رجل واحد، لا شرك ولا باطل ولا شر ولا خبث، وإلا فسوف تمضي   بهم سنة الله، ما هي قضية عام أو عشرة، لن تتخلف سنن الله عز وجل.
أوتظن   الله يرضى بانقسامنا وسخريتنا بالإسلام؟ هل يرضيه تعالى هذا؟ من قال: أي   نعم، قلنا له: لم لم يرضه لأجدادنا لما ملكهم الشرق والغرب وأذلوهم   وأهانوهم؟ 
[  خامساً: مشروعية زيارة القبور، للوقوف على مصير الإنسان  ومآل أمره، فإن  في ذلك ما يخفف شهوة الدنيا والنهم فيها والتكالب عليها،  وهو سبب الظلم  والفساد ] في الأرض. من أين أخذنا هذا؟ دلت الآية عليه: ( قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي  الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ انظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  )[الأنعام:11]. 
هذا   كتاب الله فهل أقبلنا عليه؟ متى نقبل؟ لقد قلت -والله يعلم ويشهد، وسوف   تذكرون هذا في قبوركم إن متم قبل الأحداث أو يوم القيامة، أو ستذكرونه   وأنتم أحياء-: إن لم نرجع في صدق إلى الله، والطريق الوحيد الذي كتبنا به   إلى علمائنا وإلى حكامنا هو أن يرجع أهل القرية إلى ربهم، فيجتمعون في   مسجدهم الجامع من صلاة المغرب إلى العشاء كل ليلة طول العمر، نساؤهم وراء   الستارة، وأطفالهم صفوف كالملائكة، والفحول أمامهم، ويتلقون الكتاب   والحكمة، وكل حي من أحياء المدينة يوسعون جامع الحي حتى يتسع لكل أفرادهم   نساء ورجالاً وأطفالاً، فإذا دقت الساعة السادسة وقف العمل، لا مقهى ولا   مصنع ولا دكان، ويتطهرون ويحملون أطفالهم ونساءهم إلى بيت ربهم ليبكوا بين   يديه ويشكوا آلامهم إليه، ويتضرعوا له ليرفعهم وينقذهم.
من المغرب إلى العشاء يتعلمون الكتاب والحكمة، فهل تبقى فرقة؟ هل يبقى خلاف؟ هل يبقى زنا أو لواط أو فجور أو كذب؟ والله لا يبقى.
وها نحن نشاهد أبناءنا وشبيبتنا كيف تنتكس في كل مكان، والجرائم والموبقات في كل مكان، فما سبب هذا؟ 
إنهم   ما عرفوا الله، ولا عرفوا كيف يؤمنون به، فمن ينقذنا؟ هل أمريكا أو  روسيا؟  من ينقذنا سوى الله عز وجل؟ كيف ينقذنا الله؟ ما الطريق؟ إنه  الطريق الذي  سلكه رسول الله في أمته. 
إن عمر وجاره رضي الله عنهما كانا يتقاسمان الزمن، ليلة يا عمر تكون أنت مع الرسول، وليلة أنا مع الرسول! 
فما أصاب الناس من الفتن كل هذا والله لن يزول إلا بالإيمان الصحيح، والمعرفة الحقة بالله عز وجل ومحابه ومساخطه.
فأيما   أسلوب، وأيما سلوك وأيما نظام لا يأتي من طريق رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم فهو باطل، وقد التحقنا باليهود والنصارى وتشبهنا بهم حتى في البرانيط   على أطفالنا! وما زلنا هابطين، متى نرتفع؟ حين نعود إلى كتاب الله وهدي   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والطريقة الوحيدة ما هي بالكتب ولا الكليات   ولا الجامعات، الصدق أن نتلقى الكتاب والحكمة في المسجد؛ لنطبق على الفور   ونعمل، لا للوظيفة ولا لهدف غير أن يعبد الله وحده! ومدارسكم حولوها إلى  ما  شئتم، ثم ما يزكي النفس ويهذب القلب والروح هو قال الله وقال رسوله، من   أجل أن يرضى الله عز وجل ويكرم أولياءه.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.     
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (40)  
الحلقة (404)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (35)
*
*    من سنة الله عز وجل التي لا تتخلف ولا تتبدل أن الأعمال هي سبب الموالاة    بين الإنس والجن، فذو العمل الصالح يوالي أهل الصلاح، وذو العمل الفاسد    يوالي أهل الفساد، فيناصر كل فريق أهل ولايته، ويحارب أهل عداوته، ثم  الله   عز وجل يعطي كل فريق ما يستحقه، فالصالحون في رحمة ربهم هم داخلون،  وفي   جناته ساكنون، وأما الفاسدون فإلى جهنم يحشرون.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وكذلك نولي بعض الظالمين بعضاً بما كانوا يكسبون)
    الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور   أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي   له.وأشهد   أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله،  أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد،  ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد: 
فإن    أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه    وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها    الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على  سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة والتي بعدها ندرس بإذن ربنا كتاب الله؛  رجاء أن   نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال فداه أبي وأمي  وصلى  الله  عليه ألفاً وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون  كتاب  الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة،  وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها   نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي زفت   بسبعين ألف ملك ولهم زجل وتسبيح، هذه  السورة تعالج ثلاث قضايا من أهم   القضايا وأعظمها: 
الأولى:   التوحيد،  قضية أنه لا يوجد في العوالم العلوية والسفلية من يعبد بحق سوى   الله، لا  إله إلا الله، أي: لا معبود يستحق العبادة إلا الله، وذلكم   لربوبيته، لكونه  الخالق الرازق المدبر للخلق والكون، فكيف يعبد معه غيره؟!   فربوبيته  استلزمت ألوهيته.
ثانياً: تقرير النبوة المحمدية وإثباتها، وأن محمد بن عبد الله رسول الله ونبي الله.
ثالثاً: مبدأ البعث الآخر، الحياة الثانية والجزاء فيها على الكسب في هذه الحياة.
السورة تدور على هذه القضايا وتقررها.
وها    نحن مع هذه الآيات الأربع، فهيا بنا نصغي ونستمع لتلاوتها مرتلة مجودة    ونحن نتدبر ونتفكر فيها، ثم نشرحها بإذن الله ونعلم ما فيها من هدى الله،    اللهم حقق لنا ذلك.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ   *     يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ    يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا    قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا    وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ   *  ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ   *  وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:129-132].        
المراد بتولية الله تعالى بعض الظالمين بعضاً
 معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! قول ربنا جل ذكره: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:129]، تأملوا هذه الآية الكريمة: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:129].أولاً:    تدل الآية دلالة واضحة قطعية على أن الظالمين -وهم الذين خرجوا عن صراط    الله المستقيم، فكفروا وظلموا وفسقوا وخرجوا- هؤلاء من الإنس والجن يولي    الله تعالى حسب سنته بعضهم بعضاً.
وتقدم بالأمس أنهم قالوا: ( اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا    9[الأنعام:128]،  الإنس والجن عالمان، الشياطين منهم الظلمة الكفرة  الفسقة  هؤلاء يتولى  بعضهم بعضاً، وينتفع بعضهم ببعض، وهذا اعترافهم: ( اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ  )[الأنعام:128].
وهذا    شأن الظالمين من الناس كذلك، يولي الله تعالى بعضهم بعضاً، الظالمون في   أي  مكان كلمتهم واحدة ويدهم واحدة، وسواء كانوا فجرة أو فسقة أو ظلمة،   الفجار  الخارجون عن حدود الله أمرهم واحد ونهجهم واحد، وهكذا تدل الآية   دلالة  واضحة على أنه من سنة الله تعالى أنه يولي الظالمين بعضهم بعضاً،   فيتناصرون  ويتعاونون على ظلمهم وباطلهم وشرهم وفسادهم، سواء كانوا أفراداً   أو جماعات  أو أمماً وشعوباً، أما تعاون الشيوعيون في العالم؟ أما تولى   بعضهم بعضاً؟  إذاً: هذه سنة الله عز وجل. 
وتدل الآية دلالة أخرى على أن الله يسلط الظالمين على الظالمين ويوليهم عليهم، وحصل هذا ويحصل.
والمهم أن نتبرأ من الظلم وأهله، أن نتبرأ من الظلم والظالمين، هذه سنة الله تعالى فيهم.
وتدل الآية دلالة أخرى أيضاً على أن أهل القرية أو الشعب أو الأمة إذا ظلموا يظلمهم حكامهم ويصبحون ظلمة لهم، أما قال: ( نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا    )[الأنعام:129]،  أهل إقليم لو استقاموا ولجئوا إلى ربهم في صدق وقالوا:   آمنا بالله،  واستقاموا على منهج الله كيف يحكمهم حاكم ظالم؟ من أين يأتي؟   من أبنائهم  وإخوانهم يفسق ويظلم وهم صالحون؟! والله ما كان، ما عليه إلا   أن ينسجم معهم  فيصلي ويستقيم.   
استقامة الناس وسيلة محققة لعدل الحاكم
   أيما إقليم من أقاليمنا الإسلامية من إندونيسيا إلى موريتانيا لو أن   أهله  فزعوا إلى الله ولجئوا إليه لا بالضجيج والصياح والقتال والهيشات،  لكن   بالإنابة الصادقة إلى الله، وأسلموا قلوبهم ووجوههم لله عز وجل،  وتراحموا   وتعانوا حتى تنتهي مظاهر الفسق والظلم والخبث والشر والفساد،  فكيف سيكون   الحاكم؟ يكون مثلهم أو أكثر تقوى منهم.سنة   الله لا تتبدل: الطعام يشبع،  الماء يروي، النار تحرق، الحديد يقطع، سنن   لا تتبدل، وكذلك الظلم والفسق  والفجور والخروج عن منهج الله يسبب تسلط   الظالمين المعتدين.
والاستقامة الربانية الصادقة كذلك، يولي الله تعالى المستقيمين على المستقيمين، كما ولى المعوجين على المعوجين، سنته لا تتبدل.
فالذين   يريدون أن يصلحوا أقاليمنا الإسلامية وهي تعيش على هذا الباطل ماذا   يصنعون؟ هل يأتون بـعمر بن الخطاب ؟ والله ما ينفع، أقسم بالله أنه لو جاء   عمر  فلن يقدر، بل لا بد أن تكون دعوة ربانية، أهل البلاد يؤمنون حق   الإيمان  ويسلمون الإسلام الحق ويستقيمون على منهج الله، ويعرفون الطريق   إلى الله،  ومن ثم فأيما حاكم يقودهم باسم الله.
فالنظرية   التي تقول: طريق  الحاكمية القتال حتى نقيم الدولة الإسلامية نظرية  باطلة،  ولن تنتج إلا  الخراب والدمار، يا شيخ!كيف تقول هذا؟ لقد قلنا هذا  منذ  خمسين سنة، والإخوة  المسلمون هائجون في كل مكان، فأثبتوا أن شيئاً  تحقق؟  هل قامت دولة إسلامية  في دولة من العالم؟
إن   القضية ما هي بقضية نظرية، قضية علم وحقيقة  شرعية، ائت إلى أهل البلاد   وأصلحهم وأنت متخل عن السياسة تمدح الحاكم حتى  لا يغضب، وانشر دعوة الله،   فإذا استقام أهل البلاد وأصبحوا ربانيين حكمهم  الإسلام.
أما   أمة فيها الزاني واللوطي والمجرم والمرابي والجاهل  والخرافي والمشرك   وتريد أن تقيم فيها دولة إسلامية بالكلام أو بالحديد  بالنار فلن يتم هذا،   ها هي قد مضت السنون فهل حصل شيء؟ وعلة هذا البعد عن  منهج الله المستقيم،   أعرضنا عن كتاب الله وقرأناه على الموتى، وهجرنا آيه،  وما تتبعنا نوره  ولا  هداه فنحن نتخبط في حيرتنا.
يقول تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي  )[الأنعام:129]، من الذي يولي؟ الرب جل جلاله، ( بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا )[الأنعام:129]، وقال معللاً: ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ    )[الأنعام:129]،  أي: بكسبهم لأنفسهم، ما هو بظلم الله لهم فولاهم فقط   لجبروته وقدرته، ولكن  بكسبهم، وهذا الكسب لو كان خيراً فلن يسميهم ظالمين،   هذا كسب الشر  والجرائم والموبقات، سلط الله بعضهم على بعض، أو ولى بعضهم   بعضاً وتناصروا  وهكذا. 
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات! هل فهمتم من هذه الآية ما قلت لكم؟
 (وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:129]، قالوا في عرصات القيامة: ( رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ )[الأنعام:128]،    خدمونا وخدمناهم، عاونونا وعاوناهم، وقفوا إلى جانبنا ووقفنا إلى  جانبهم،   هؤلاء عالم الإنس والجن باعترافهم، فهم الآن أيضاً ينصر بعضهم  بعضاً، لا   يوجد ظلم وظلمة إلا وأهله ينتصر بعضهم لبعض، ولكن قد تمضي فيهم  سنة أيضاً   أن يسلط الله بعضهم على بعض فيدمر بعضهم بعضاً، ووقع في  التاريخ ويقع.    
بيان سبب البلاء المسلط على أمة الإسلام في العصر الحاضر
    واللطيفة التي لا ننساها: (كيفما تكونوا يولَّ عليكم)، لما فجرنا   وفسقنا  وأشركنا بربنا وعبدنا القبور، وظلم بعضنا بعضاً، وانتشر فينا  الفساد  سلط  الله علينا أوروبا من هولندا إلى إيطاليا وأسبانيا فشردونا  وحكمونا؛  لأننا  انحرفنا وفسقنا وخرجنا عن طريق الله، ما أصبحنا أولياء  لله، يوجد  بيننا  أولياء وصالحون رحمهم الله، فسلط أوروبا علينا حتى خف  ذاك الضغط  والتنكيل  والتعذيب الذي كان بين المسلمين، وأنتم لا تعرفون  هذا، كان  الإنسان إذا  أراد الانتقال من قرية إلى قرية لا يمر إذا لم يدفع  جزية،  اللصوص  والمجرمون في الطرقات وفي كل مكان، في المدينة قالوا: كان  المجرم  يأخذ  الباب ويبيعه، وإياك أن تقول: هذا بابي. هبطت هذه الأمة  هبوطاً  كاملاً.إذاً: فتدبير العلي العظيم الحليم الكريم أن سلط علينا من شاء أن يسلط، واقرءوا: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ    )[الأنعام:129]،  ولما استقللنا وتحررنا من هولندا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا   وبريطانيا؛ فبدل أن  نشكر الله عز وجل ونقبل عليه بإنابة صادقة وإسلام صحيح   حتى تنتصر دعوة الله  وتعلو راية الإسلام، عملنا العكس: أقبلنا على   الشهوات والمناصب والوظائف  والتكالب على الدنيا وأوساخها حتى أصبحنا أسوأ   مما كنا، ماذا نفعل؟ أسألكم  بالله -يا عقلاء- أليس هذا هو الواقع؟ 
أما   ينظر الله كيف نعمل بعدما  نجانا من حكم الكافر، أما ينظر كيف نتصرف؟ ثم   ينظر كيف تعملون، فبدل أن  نشكر الله ونطبق شرعه ونستقيم على منهجه عكسنا   القضية من جديد، وها نحن تحت  النظارة، وسوف أموت وتذكرون، إما أن ينقذ   الله العالم الإسلامي بتوبة  صادقة وإما أن يسلط عليهم بلاء لا نظير له ما   عرفوه.
والنجاة   النجاة،  كل بلد فيه مؤمن عليه أن يطلب النجاة لنفسه فيتبرأ من تلك   التكتلات  والأباطيل ويلزم باب الله عز وجل حتى يتوفاه الله مسلماً.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي وينذرونكم لقاء  يومكم هذا...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ    )[الأنعام:130]،  يناديهم الرب تبارك وتعالى سواء بنفسه أو بواسطة   ملائكته، هذا النداء في  عرصات القيامة في ساحة فصل القضاء والحكم الأخير: (    يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ    يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  )[الأنعام:130]، هذا الاستفهام للتقريع والتقرير، ( أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:130].وهنا أنبه أنه لم يكن للجن أنبياء ورسل مصطفون، ولكن نذر يأخذون العلم من النبي والرسول الآدمي ويبلغونه.
(أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي    )[الأنعام:130]،  كيف يقصونها؟ لأنهم يتتبعونها آية بعد آية، هذه في   الطلاق، هذه في الحلال،  هذه في الحرام، هذه في العقيدة، وهكذا قص وتتبع،   ما هي مجرد تلاوة، يقصون  كما تقص العثرة في الطريق، يتتبعون كل مقومات   حياتكم من آداب، وأخلاق،  وشرائع، وعقائد.
(وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ  )[الأنعام:130] أي: عواقب ( لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  )[الأنعام:130]، أما كان الرسل والدعاة إلى اليوم ينذرون الناس من الفسق والفجور والظلم والشرك والباطل؛ لأن عواقب ذلك مرة مدمرة، ( وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  )[الأنعام:130]، ووقوفكم بين يدي الله للحساب والجزاء، هل كان هذا أم لا؟ بلى ورب الكعبة، تم هذا وحصل.   
معنى قوله تعالى: (قالوا شهدنا على أنفسنا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين) 
    فماذا يقولون؟ ( قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا  )[الأنعام:130]، بعثت إلينا رسلك، وأتونا وقصوا علينا كل ما تريد أن نعلمه ونعمل به ونتقيك به يا رب العالمين، ولكن هذا الذي حصل، ( شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا  )[الأنعام:130].قال تعالى: ( وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ    )[الأنعام:130]،  غرتهم الحياة الدنيا أيام كانوا فيها، وشهدوا أمام الله   على أنفسهم أنهم  كانوا كافرين، كافرين أولاً: بوحدانية الله عز وجل، ما   كانوا يقولون: لا  إله إلا الله.
ثانياً: كانوا كافرين برسلهم، ما آمنوا بهم ولا اتبعوهم.
ثالثاً:    كانوا كافرين بلقاء ربهم هذا، كانوا كافرين بالشرائع والأحكام التي كانت    تأتيهم ويؤمرون باتباعها والأخذ بها، كل هذا أعلنوا عنه أنهم كانوا  جاحدين   كافرين مكذبين.
مرة ثانية: في هذا الموقف العظيم في عرصات القيامة في ساحة فصل القضاء يقول الرب تعالى: ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ  )[الأنعام:130]، لماذا بدأ بالجن؟ لأنهم وجدوا قبل الإنس. ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ  )[الأنعام:130] عواقب ( لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا )[الأنعام:130]؟ فهل اعترفوا أم لا؟
(قَالُوا   شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا    وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ    )[الأنعام:130]،  وهل الحياة الدنيا تغر وتخدع؟ أي نعم، لا تسأل، كل تارك   صلاة كل مانع  للزكاة كل متعاطي الربا كل متعاطي الحشيشة كل ظالم كل فاجر   مغرور مخدوع، لو  عرف الحياة الدنيا لبكى في موضعه وتاب إلى الله عز وجل،   يظن أنه يعيش وما  يزال العمر طويلاً وما إلى ذلك، لو فكر الظالم الفاسق   المجرم الملازم  للمعصية أنه قد يموت الآن ويلقى ربه لصرخ: أتوب إلى الله،   أستغفر الله،  ولخرج يجري في الشارع، لكن غرتهم الدنيا فلا تسمح لهم أن   يفكروا هذا  التفكير.
(وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  )[الأنعام:130] في دنياهم ( كَافِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:130]، غير مؤمنين.     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون)
 قال تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ  )[الأنعام:131] الذي سمعتم وعلمتم بسبب أنه ( لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ  )[الأنعام:131] لم يكن الله ( مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ    )[الأنعام:131]،  ليس من شأن الله تعالى ولا من سنته في خلقه أن يهلك أهل   قرية بظلم منه وهم  مستقيمون عابدون صالحون، أو لم يكن من شأنه أن يهلكهم   قبل أن يبعث الرسل  إليهم والنذر ينذرونهم ويخوفونهم، لا هذا ولا ذاك.(ذَلِكَ  )[الأنعام:131]، الذي سمعتم بسبب أنه ( لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ  )[الأنعام:131] تعالى يا رسول الله ( مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى )[الأنعام:131]،    ما المراد من القرى؟ العواصم والحواضر والمدن، والمراد من القرى أهلها    وسكانها، وفي القرآن إيجازات عجب والمعنى لا يختلف، فليست المدينة فقط  التي   يدمرها، المراد المدينة ومن فيها من السكان. 
ذلك   سببه ماذا؟ أنه لم  يكن من شأن ربنا عز وجل أن يهلك أهل القرى بظلم منه   وأهلها غافلون، لا بد  أن يرسل الرسل ويبعث النذر فيعلمون، فإن رفضت البلاد   وأهلها سلط عليهم  العذاب.    
تفسير قوله تعالى: (ولكل درجات مما عملوا وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون)
  ثم بعد ذلك ما الذي يتم؟ قال: ( وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا  )[الأنعام:132]، ولكل من الإنس والجن من الظلمة والمعتدين، من الكافرين والمؤمنين، من الصالحين والفاسدين ( دَرَجَاتٌ  )[الأنعام:132]، لماذا ما قال: دركات أيضاً؟ يكفي ذكر الدرجات، والدركات معروفة، وما الفرق بين الدرجة والدركة؟الدرجات    درجة فوق درجة إلى أن يصل إلى المكان العالي السامي، والدركات دركة  واحدة   تحتها واحدة وتحتها واحدة إلى نهاية السفلى، الدرج للصعود، والدرك   للهبوط.
(وَلِكُلٍّ  )[الأنعام:132] من الإنس والجن ( دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا    )[الأنعام:132]،  أي: بسبب عملهم، فمن آمن وعمل صالحاً واتقى الشرك   والمعاصي يرفعه درجات،  وكيف نعبر عن هذه الدرجات؟ إنهم ليتراءون منازلهم   كما نتراءى الكواكب في  السماء؛ لتفاوت علوها، ينظرون إلى منازلهم متفاوتة   في السمو والعلو تفاوت  الكواكب، درجات، والدركات لا تسأل عنها في عالم   الشقاء النازل الهابط.
(وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا  )[الأنعام:132]، أي: من أعمالهم.
ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ )[الأنعام:132]،    الإنس والجن، البررة والفجرة، المؤمنون والكافرون، الموحدون والمشركون،    العالم كله بين يدي الله، وهو عليم بسلوكهم وأعمالهم، فلهذا يتم الجزاء  وفق   علم الله عز وجل، فآمنوا واطمئنوا. 
 اسمعوا تلاوة الآيات:
(وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  )[الأنعام:129]، فحسنوا كسبكم إذاً.
(يَا   مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ    يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  )[الأنعام:130]، إي والله بعثت وأرسلت، هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فينا.
(قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا    )[الأنعام:130]، ونعوذ بالله أن نكون ممن غرتهم الحياة الدنيا، فاشتغلوا   بالباطل والشر والفساد معرضين عن ذكر الله ولقائه وعبادته. ( وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ  )[الأنعام:130].
(ذَلِكَ  )[الأنعام:131]، السبب: ( أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ    )[الأنعام:131]،  لا بد أن يرسل الرسل ويبعث النذر من الجن يعلمون ويقصون   ويبلغون، ثم إذا  أصر أهل البلاد على الكفر وعلى الشرك والباطل دمرهم،  هذا  في الدنيا.
(ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ  9[الأنعام:131] يا رسول الله ( مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ  )[الأنعام:131].
وأخيراً: ( وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ  )[الأنعام:132]. 
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

هداية الآيات
  هيا نستنتج نتائج هداية هذه الآيات، فتفطنوا.يقول:   [ أولاً: بيان  سنة الله تعالى في أن الأعمال هي سبب الموالاة بين الإنس   والجن، فذو العمل  الصالح يوالي أهل الصلاح، وذو العمل الفاسد يوالي أهل   الفساد ].
من    أين أخذنا هذه؟ هذه حقيقة تحلف بالله وتقول: هي حق، سنة الله في أن   الأعمال  هي سبب الموالاة بين الإنس والجن، فذو العمل الصالح يوالي أهل   الصلاح، وذو  العمل الفاسد يوالي أهل العمل الفاسد، إلى الآن بين الإنس   والجن، لن تتبدل  سنة الله، فهذا دل عليه قوله تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ )[الأنعام:129].
[ ثانياً: التحذير من الاغترار بالحياة الدنيا].
الآية    فيها التحذير من الاغترار بالحياة الدنيا، فالذين تكالبوا عليها وأعرضوا    عن الآخرة ونسوها يعملون الليل والنهار، يشفون صدورهم في شهواتهم ولا    يذكرون الله والدار الآخرة؛ مغرورون مخدوعون، فما هي بدائمة ولا باقية ولا    أنتم فيها خالدون.
[ ثالثاً: بيان العلة في إرسال الرسل، وهي إقامة الحجة على الناس، وعدم إهلاكهم قبل الإرسال إليهم ].
من   أين أخذنا هذه؟ من قوله تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ   )[الأنعام:131]، أي: أنه لم يكن ربك (  مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ   وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ )[الأنعام:131]، لا بد من إرسال الرسل وإنذار النذر   حتى يعرفوا ثم يهلكوا أو ينجوا.
[    رابعاً: الأعمال بحسبها يتم الجزاء، فالصالحات تكسب الدرجات] العلى    [والظلمات] ظلمات الشرك والكفر [تكسب الدركات] السفلى، فالصاعدون بعملهم،    والهابطون بعملهم، لكل نفس ما كسبت.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (41)  
الحلقة (405)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (36)


          إن الله عز وجل حينما أمر الناس بعبادته وإخلاص التوحيد له لم يكن  لفقره  إليهم، ولا لحاجته لهم، فهو سبحانه غني عنهم وعن كل الخلائق، ولكنه  سبحانه  أراد اختبارهم وامتحانهم؛ ليعلم من منهم يعمل بطاعته سبحانه فيما  أمر،  وينتهي عما نهى عنه وزجر، فتكون عاقبته إلى خير، ويدخل جنة ربه  العزيز  المتعال، أما من عصى الله وجحد الحق فإن عاقبته إلى بوار، ولن يجد  له من  دون عذاب الله من ملجأ ولا واق.   
تفسير قوله تعالى: (وربك الغني ذو الرحمة إن يشأ يذهبكم ويستخلف من بعدكم ما يشاء ...)
  الحمد لله، نحمده تعالى ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا،  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي  له.وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله، أرسله  بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً بين يدي الساعة، من يطع الله ورسوله  فقد رشد، ومن  يعص الله ورسوله فلا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئاً.
أما بعد:
فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمدٍ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة.
ثم أما بعد:
أيها   الأبناء والإخوة المستمعون! ويا أيتها المؤمنات المستمعات! إننا على سالف   عهدنا في مثل هذه الليلة -ليلة الأربعاء من يوم الثلاثاء- ندرس كتاب الله   عز وجل؛ رجاء أن نفوز بذلكم الموعود على لسان سيد كل مولود؛ إذ قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (  ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله  ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا  نزلت عليهم السكينة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، وحفتهم  الملائكة، وذكرهم الله فيمن  عنده ).
وها  نحن مع سورة الأنعام المكية المباركة  الميمونة، تلكم السورة التي زفت  بسبعين ألف ملك من السماء ولهم زجل وتسبيح،  تلكم السورة التي تقرر المبادئ  العظمى: التوحيد، إثبات النبوة المحمدية،  تقرير البعث الآخر والجزاء فيه،  شرائع الله التي بها تسعد البشرية وتكمل  عليها، وها نحن مع هذه الآيات  الثلاث، فهيا نصغي ونستمع إليها مجودة مرتلة  ثم نأخذ في شرحها وبيان مراد  الله تعالى منها.
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. (   وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ   وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ   ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ   *  إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ   *    قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ   تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ   الظَّالِمُونَ  )[الأنعام:133-135].
معاشر المستمعين والمستمعات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات! هذا خبر الله عز وجل عن نفسه وهو أعلم بنفسه، يقول جل جلاله: ( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ   )[الأنعام:133]،  وربك يا رسول الله، وربك يا من يستمع إلى كلامه من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات،  ربك الغني الغنى المطلق، وهو غنىً ذاتي ليس كغنى  المخلوقات يعطون ويوهب  لهم، غناه ذاتي ليس لأحد له عليه منة؛ إذ هو خالق  كل شيء وبيده ملكوت كل  شيء، يحيي ويميت ويعز ويذل، يعطي ويمنع، فغناه  مطلق.   
عظم رحمة الله تعالى ووسعها وآثارها
  (وَرَبُّكَ  )[الأنعام:133] أيها المستمع ( الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ  )[الأنعام:133]، صاحب الرحمة، فـ(ذو) بمعنى: صاحب.هذه  الرحمة الإلهية أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها فقال: (  إن  الله خلق يوم خلق السموات والأرض مائة رحمة، كل رحمة طباق ما بين  السماء  والأرض، فجعل منها في الأرض رحمة فيها تعطف الوالدة على ولدها  والوحش  والطير بعضها على بعض، فإذا كان يوم القيامة أكملها بهذه الرحمة ).
ومن   أراد أن ينظر إلى ذلك بعين البصيرة والبصر فلينظر إلى الدجاجة كيف تزق   أفراخها، كيف تشرح نفسها وتدخلهم تحتها، كيف تعلمهم نقر الحب. 
وأظهر   من ذلك أن الدم القاني الأحمر الخالص يتحول إلى لبن أبيض خالص في ضرع   الأنثى من النساء أو في ضرع الحيوان من الحيوانات، أليست هذه هي رحمة الله؟
وقد قال تعالى: ( وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ   )[الأعراف:156]،  والخليقة كلها تتراحم برحمة الله، هذا هو الله الذي يجب  أن يحب، ويجب أن  يعبد، ويجب أن يطاع، ويجب أن نتحاب فيه ونتوالى فيه، لا  المخلوقات التي  تموت وتفنى وهي أفقر ما تكون إلى الله عز وجل، فويل  للمشركين، وويل  للكافرين، المشركون يشركون غير الله في العبادة ظلماً  وعدواناً، والكافرون  يجحدون هذا الكمال الإلهي ويتنكرون له وهو موجود في  أنفسهم، لولا الله ما  نطقوا ولا سمعوا ولا قاموا ولا قعدوا، لولا الله ما  وجدوا، فكيف يكفرونه  ويجحدون؟!
(وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ إِنْ يَشَأْ  )[الأنعام:133]، ومشيئته خاصة به لا سلطان لأحد عليها، ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:133] أيها البشر، وإن كان الخطاب للمشركين وللكافرين العادلين بربهم المعاندين الذين السياق فيهم، ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ  )[الأنعام:133] نهاية، ( وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ   )[الأنعام:133]،  لو شاء الله لقال للبشرية كلها الآن: موتوا فوالله ما  يبقى أحد، ثم تأكلها  الحيوانات وتفنى ويأتي بخلق أعظم وأكمل وأحسن من  هؤلاء، ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ  )[إبراهيم:19].   
قدرة الله تعالى على إذهاب الخلق والمجيء بآخرين
 (إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ  )[الأنعام:133]، وقد فعل ذلك بمشركي مكة وعتاتها وطغاتها، أما أهلكم وأتى بأحفادهم وأولادهم خيراً منهم؟إذاً: يجب أن يعبد وحده وأن يحب لجلاله وكماله، وأن يطاع لقدرته، وأن ترفع إليه الأكف لغناه وفقر العباد إليه، ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ  )[الأنعام:133]، والدليل: ( كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ   )[الأنعام:133]،  نحن الآن أنشأنا الله من أين؟ من آبائنا وأجدادنا وهم  ذرية لآبائهم  وأجدادهم، وهكذا في كل مائة سنة تجيء بشرية جديدة، كل رأس  مائة سنة تتغير، ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ  )[إبراهيم:19]، وهنا يقول: ( وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ  )[الأنعام:133] وأوجدكم ( مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ  )[الأنعام:133]، أبي من الذرية وجدي من الذرية، وجد جد جدي من الذرية، وكلهم ذرية، ذرأنا الله في الأرض وفرقنا فيها.
إذاً: لهذا يجب أن يعظم ويبجل ويكبر ويعبد ولا يلتفت إلى غيره، هذا العظيم الجليل، ( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ  )[الأنعام:133]، لا في العدد ولا في الهيئة ولا في الغنى ولا في الفقر ولا في العزة ولا في الذل، بل ما يشاء، ( كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ  )[الأنعام:133] غيركم أنتم، فمن ينكر هذا الواقع؟     
تفسير قوله تعالى: (إن ما توعدون لآت وما أنتم بمعجزين)
ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ   )[الأنعام:134]،  (إن ما) والواعد والموعد واحد ألا وهو الله عز وجل، يوعد  ويعد على لسان  رسوله وفي كتابه وكتبه، إن ما توعدونه من البعث والجزاء  والحساب ثم بالنعيم  المقيم أو بالعذاب الأليم والله لآت كما تأتي الآن  صلاة العشاء، فمن ينقض  خبراً كهذا؟إن  ما توعدونه في كتبنا وعلى ألسنة رسلنا من البعث الآخر  والجزاء إما  بالنعيم المقيم أو بالعذاب الأليم، إما بالخلد في دار السلام  أو بالخلد في  دار البوار لآت، ومن يقول: لا؟ الذي يقول: لا نقول له: قل  لغدٍ لا يأتي!  اضبط هذا الليل إلى الأبد، والغد يأتي رغم أنوف البشرية،  إذاً: فما وعد  الله به وأوعد آت لا محالة.
ويطلق الإيعاد على العذاب، والوعد على الخير، والكل صالح أيضاً، وعبر هنا بـ(ما توعدون)، وعدهم يعدهم بالخير وبالشر.
(إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ   )[الأنعام:134]،  والله ما نحن بمعجزين لله، أيعجز الله عن أن يميتنا؟ هل  عجز عن أن يوجدنا؟  أوجدنا وقدر على إيجادنا، وسيميتنا وهو قادر على أن  يميتنا، إذاً: من يمنع  أن يميتنا رغم أنوفنا؟! هكذا نعقل ونفهم لنحاسب  ونجزى، ( إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:134] والله ( بِمُعْجِزِينَ   9[الأنعام:134]،  نعجز من يقول للشيء: كن فيكون؟! من رفع هذه السموات  الطباق وبسط هذه  الأرض؟ من كوكب هذه الكواكب؟ من أوجد الحياة والموت؟ أهذا  يعجزه أن يردنا  مرة ثانية؟ لا والله العظيم.
(وَمَا أَنْتُمْ  )[الأنعام:134] يا بني البشر.. يا بني آدم ( بِمُعْجِزِينَ  )[الأنعام:134]، لا سيما الكافرين من الناس والجاحدين والمشركين والظالمين، فلهم هذا التقرير: ( إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ  )[الأنعام:134] من عذاب الله للأشقياء، ومن رحمة الله للسعداء ( لَآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ  )[الأنعام:134] الله عز وجل على أن لا يأتي بما وعد وبما أوعد. 
تفسير قوله تعالى: (قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل ...)
  ثم قال تعالى: ( قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:135]، قل يا رسولنا والمبلغ عنا لأولئك العادلين بنا غيرنا،  والمشركين بنا سوانا، للمنكرين الجزاء والبعث الآخر، قل لهم: ( اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:135]، على وجودكم على داركم مركزكم وحياتكم، اعملوا وأنا عامل، ( إِنِّي عَامِلٌ   )[الأنعام:135]،  هكذا يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قل لهم: يا  قومي! والنداء  بلفظ (يا قوم) يرقق القوم، لو قال: قل: يا أعداء الله  اعملوا، قل: يا أهل  النار اعملوا، قل: يا أهل الشرك والباطل، فلن يجدوا في  نفوسهم ما يستميلهم  إلى أن يصغوا ويسمعوا، سيفرون ويهربون، لكن النداء  بالقومية معقول ومقبول،  ويؤثر على النفس. يقول: (يا قوم)! وهل يريد الرجل لقومه الهلاك؟ هل يريد لهم الأذى والشر؟ الجواب: لا والله، هذه فطرة البشر. 
(يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ  )[الأنعام:135]، مراكزكم وما أنتم عليه تدافعون عنه من الشرك والباطل، ( اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ   )[الأنعام:135]،  أي: إني أنا عامل أيضاً على نشر دعوة الحق والوقوف إلى  جانبها ودعوة الناس  إليها، وسوف ترون من ينتصر أنا أم أنتم، ومن انتصر؟  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ومن انكسر وانهزم؟ المشركون، وتاهوا في  متاهات عذاب الله. 
معنى قوله تعالى: (فسوف تعلمون من تكون له عاقبة الدار إنه لا يفلح الظالمون)
ثم قال تعالى: ( فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:135]، ماذا؟ ( مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ  )[الأنعام:135]، من هو الذي تكون له عاقبة الدار الآخرة بالجنة دار النعيم أو بالنار دار البوار والعذاب الأليم، قل لهم: ( يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ   )[الأنعام:135]  في يوم من الأيام من تكون له عاقبة الدار، أي: دار  النعيم، الجنة عاقبة  من؟ عاقبة المتقين، ليست عاقبة المشركين والفاجرين،  وسوف يعلمون هذا  -والله- كما نعلم الآن أننا موجودون في المسجد.ثم ختم الآية بقوله تعالى: ( إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ   )[الأنعام:135]،  إذاً: عرفنا أن عاقبة الدار تكون للموحدين المؤمنين  العابدين، ولن تكون  أبداً للمشركين والكافرين الظالمين؛ لأن مالك الدار  يدخل فيها من يحب  إدخالهم، ويبعد عنها من يكره إدخالهم فيها، إذاً: الملك  ملكه، والجنة  والنار هو بانيهما وموجدهما، إذاً: فسوف يدخل أولياءه الجنة  دار النعيم  ويدخل أعداءه النار دار البوار والجحيم.
(قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ  )[الأنعام:135]، متى هذا؟ يوم القيامة. ( مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ   9[الأنعام:135]،  من هم؟ المؤمنون الموحدون العابدون لربهم المطيعون أصحاب  الأرواح الزكية  والنفوس الطاهرة الصافية، هم الذين يدخلهم الجنة، وأما  أهل الظلم والشر  والشرك والفساد فمصيرهم دار الشقاء والبوار.    
قراءة في كتاب أيسر التفاسير

معنى الآيات
    نسمعكم الآيات من الكتاب:قال المؤلف غفر الله له ولكم ورحمه وإياكم: 
[ معنى الآيات:
بعد   تلك الدعوة إلى عبادة الله تعالى وتوحيده فيها، وبيان جزاء من قام بها  ومن  ضيعها في الدار الآخرة، بعد ذلك خاطب الرب تبارك وتعالى رسوله] أي:  محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم [قائلاً له: ( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ   )[الأنعام:133]،  أي: ربك الذي أمر عباده بطاعته ونهاهم عن معصيته هو  الغني عنهم وليس في  حاجة إليهم، بل هم الفقراء إليه المحتاجون إلى فضله،  ورحمته قد شملتهم  أولهم وآخرهم ولم تضق عن أحد منهم؛ ليعلم أولئك العادلون  بربهم الأصنام  والأوثان، ليعلموا أنه تعالى قادر على إذهابهم بإهلاكهم  بالمرة، والإتيان  بقوم آخرين أطوع لله تعالى منهم، وأكثر استجابة له منهم:  ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ  كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ )[الأنعام:133]،   وليعلموا أن ما يوعدونه من البعث والحساب والجزاء لآت لا محالة، وما أنتم   بمعجزين الله تعالى ولا فائتيه بحال، ولذا سوف يجزي كلاً بعمله خيراً كان   أو شراً، وهو على ذلك قدير. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى والثانية.
أما  الآية الثالثة فقد تضمنت أمر الله تعالى للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يقول للمشركين من قومه -وهم كفار قريش بمكة: ( اعْمَلُوا عَلَى  مَكَانَتِكُمْ )[الأنعام:135]، أي: ما دمتم مصرين على الكفر والشرك، (  إِنِّي عَامِلٌ 9[الأنعام:135] على مكانتي. ( فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ  تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ )[الأنعام:135]  دار الدنيا -وهي الجنة دار السلام-  أنا أم أنتم؟ مع العلم أن الظالمين لا  يفلحون بالنجاة من النار ودخول  الجنة، ولا شك أنكم أنتم الظالمون بكفركم  بالله تعالى وشرككم به].    
هداية الآيات
هداية الآيات المستنبطة منها:[ من هداية الآيات:
أولاً:   تقرير غنى الله تعالى المطلق عن سائر خلقه]، ولا أظن أحداً يشك في هذا،  غنى  الله المطلق عن سائر خلقه لا الملائكة ولا الجن ولا الإنس ولا غيرهم،  إذ  كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره، فغناه ذاتي، فالآية قررت هذا المعنى حيث  قال  تعالى: ( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ )[الأنعام:133].
[ ثانياً: بيان قدرة الله تعالى على إذهاب الخلق كلهم والإتيان بآخرين غيرهم ].
والله إنه على ذلك لقادر، ودليل ذلك: كل مائة سنة تأتي بشرية أخرى، فأين تذهب الأخرى؟ كيف جاءت وكيف ذهبت؟ 
إذاً:  [ بيان قدرة الله تعالى على إذهاب الخلق كلهم والإتيان بآخرين من غيرهم ]،  دل على هذا قوله تعالى: ( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ  بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ كَمَا أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ  )[الأنعام:133].
[  ثالثاً: صدق وعد الله تعالى وعدم تخلفه ]؛ لأنه قال: ( إِنَّ مَا  تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ )[الأنعام:134]، كل ما وعدنا الله به من النعيم آت، كلما  وعد الله به أهل الجحيم آت. 
[  رابعاً: تهديد المشركين بالعذاب إن هم أصروا على الشرك والكفر، والذي دل  عليه قوله تعالى: ( اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ  تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ )[الأنعام:135]  ]، هذا  السياق تهديد أم لا؟ اعملوا واصلوا كفركم وشرككم، وأنا عامل، وسوف  تعلمون  لمن النصر، والعاقبة لمن تكون، تكون لأولياء الله لا لأعدائه.

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.     
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (42)  
الحلقة (406)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (37)


**وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ  مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ  بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلَا  يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ يَصِلُ إِلَى  شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (136) وَكَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَ لِكَثِيرٍ  مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَتْلَ أَوْلَادِهِمْ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ لِيُرْدُوهُمْ  وَلِيَلْبِسُوا عَلَيْهِمْ دِينَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا فَعَلُوهُ  فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ (137) وَقَالُوا هَذِهِ أَنْعَامٌ وَحَرْثٌ  حِجْرٌ لَا يَطْعَمُهَا إِلَّا مَنْ نَشَاءُ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَأَنْعَامٌ  حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا وَأَنْعَامٌ لَا يَذْكُرُونَ اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا  افْتِرَاءً عَلَيْهِ سَيَجْزِيهِمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (138)  وَقَالُوا مَا فِي بُطُونِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْعَامِ خَالِصَةٌ لِذُكُورِنَا  وَمُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِنَا وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مَيْتَةً فَهُمْ فِيهِ  شُرَكَاءُ سَيَجْزِيهِمْ وَصْفَهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ (139) قَدْ  خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا أَوْلَادَهُمْ سَفَهًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا  وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ (140) 
شرح الكلمات:
مما ذرأ: ما خلق.
من الحرث والأنعام: الحرث كل ما يحرث له الأرض من الزروع، والأنعام: الإبل والبقر والغنم.
نصيباً: حظاً وقدراً معيناً.
ساء ما يحكمون: قبح حكمهم في ذلك إذ آثروا أوثانهم على الله.
ليردوهم: اللام لام العاقبة ومعنى يردوهم: يهلكوهم.
وليلبسوا: ليخلطوا عليهم دينهم.
حجر: أي ممنوعة على غير من لم يأذنوا له في أكلها.
حرمت ظهورها: أي لا يركبونها ولا يحملون عليها.
افتراء على الله: أي كذباً على الله عز وجل.
على أزواجنا: أي إناثنا.
وإن يكن ميتة: أي إن ولد ما في بطن الحيوان ميتاً فهم فيه شركاء الذكور والإناث سواء.
سفهاً بغير علم: حمقاً وطيشاً وعدم رشد وذلك لجهلهم.
معنى الآيات:
مازال  السياق في التنديد بأفعال العادلين بربهم أصنامهم وأوثانهم فأخبر تعالى  عما كانوا يبتدعونه من البدع ويشرعون من الشرائع بدون علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب  مبين فقال تعالى عنهم {وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيباً1} أي  جعل أولئك العادلون بربهم لله تعالى مما خلق من الزرع والأنعام نصيباً أي  قسماً كما جعلوا للآلهة التي يؤلهونها مع الله سبحانه وتعالى نصيباً،  {فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم2، وهذا لشركائنا} . وقوله تعالى: {بزعمهم} لأنه  سبحانه وتعالى ما طلب منهم ذلك ولا شرعه لهم وإنما هم يكذبون على الله  تعالى ثم إذا أنبت أو أنتج ما جعلوه لله، ولم ينبت أو ينتج ما جعلوه  للشركاء حولوه إلى الشركاء بدعوى أنها فقيرة وأن الله غني، وإذا حصل العكس  لم يحولوا ما جعلوه للآلهة لله بنفس الحجة وهي أن الشركاء فقراء، والله  غني.
هذا معنى قوله تعالى: {فما كان لشركائهم فلا يصل إلى الله، وما كان  لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم}
 وهو تحيز ممقوت وتحكم فاسد فلذا قبح تعالى ذلك  عليهم فقال {ساء ما يحكمون} أي بئس الحكم حكمهم هذا وقبح صنيعاً، صنيعهم  هذا، وما جعلوه لله ينفقون على الضيفان والفقراء، وما جعلوه للشركاء  ينفقونه على السدنة والمقيمين على الأصنام والأوثان.
هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى أما الثانية (137) وهي 
قوله تعالى {وكذلك زين لكثير من  المشركين قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم}
 يريد وكذلك التحكم الباطل والإدعاء الكاذب  في جعل لله شيئاً مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام، ثم عدم العدل بين الله تعالى  وبين شركائهم زين لكثير من المشركين شركاؤهم وهم شياطينهم من الجن والإنس  قتل أولادهم كالمؤودة من البنات خوف العار، وكقتل الأولاد الصغار خوف  الفقر، أو لنذرها للآلهة3، وفعل الشياطين ذلك من أجل أن يردوهم أي يهلكوهم،  ويلبسوا عليهم دينهم4 الحق أن يخلطوه لهم بالشرك، وهو معنى قوله تعالى  {ليردوهم5 وليلبسوا عليهم دينهم} وقوله تعالى: {ولو شاء الله ما فعلوه} هو  كما قال إذ لو أراد تعالى منعهم من ذلك لمنعهم6 وهو على كل شيء قدير، إذاً  فذرهم أيها الرسول وما يفترون من الكذب في هذا التشريع الجاهلي الباطل  القبيح.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية أما الثالثة (138) وهي 
قوله  تعالى: {وقالوا هذه أنعام وحرث حجر7 لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم، وأنعام  حرمت ظهورها، وأنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها افتراء عليه} .
فقد تضمنت هذه الآية ثلاثة ضروب من تشريع الجاهلية وأباطيلهم:
الأول: تحريمهم بعض الأنعام والحرث وجعلها لله وللآلهة التي يعبدونها مع الله.
الثاني: أنعام أي إبل حرموا ركوبها كالسائبة والحام.
الثالث: إبلٌ لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها فلا يحجون عليها ولا يذكرون اسم الله عليها إن ركبوها بحال ولا إن حملوا عليها.
وقوله  تعالى في ختام الآية {افتراء عليه} أي كذباً على الله تعالى لأنه تعالى ما  حرم ذلك عليهم وإنما حرموه هم بأنفسهم وقالوا حرمه الله علينا، ولذا  توعدهم الله تعالى على كذبهم هذا بقوله: {سيجزيهم بما كانوا يفترون} أي  سيثيبهم الثواب الملائم لكذبهم وهو العذاب الأخروي.
هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الثالثة أما الآية الرابعة (139)
{وقالوا ما في بطون هذه الأنعام  خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا، وإن يكن ميتاً فهم فيه شركاء}
 فقد تضمنت  تشريعاً آخر باطلاً اختلقوه بأنفسهم وزعموا أن الله شرعه لهم وهو أنهم  حرموا ما في بطون بعض الأنعام على الإناث، وجعلوها حلالاً للذكور خالصة لهم  دون النساء فلا يشرب النساء من ألبانها ولا يأكلن لحوم أجنتها إن ذبحوها  ولا ينتفعن بها بحال، اللهم إلا أن ولد الجنين ميتاً فإنهم لا يحرمونه على  النساء ولا يخصون به الذكور فيحل أكله للنساء والرجال معاً، ولذا توعدهم  تعالى بقوله {سيجزيهم وصفهم8 إنه حكيم عليم} أي سيثيبهم على هذا الكذب بما  يستحقون من العذاب إنه حكيم في قضائه عليم9 بعباده.
هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الرابعة أما الخامسة (140) فقد أخبر تعالى بخسران أولئك المشرعين  وضلالهم وعدم هدايتهم بقوله
{قد خسر الذين قتلوا أولادهم سفهاً}
 أي جهلاً  {بغير10 علم، وحرموا ما رزقهم الله} مما سبق ذكره {افتراءً على الله} كذباً  {قد ضلوا! وما كانوا مهتدين} .
هداية الآيات.
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة الابتداع في الدين والتشريع المنافي لشرع الله تعالى وإن لم ينسب إلى الله تعالى.
2-  ما ينذره الجهال اليوم من نذور للأولياء وإعطائهم شيئاً من الأنعام والحرث  والشجر هو من عمل المشركين زينه الشيطان لجهال المسلمين.
3- حرمة قتل  النفس لأي سبب كان وتحديد النسل اليوم وإلزام الأمة به من بعض الحكام من  عمل أهل الجاهلية الذين قتلوا أولادهم سفهاً بغير علم كقتل البنات خشية  العار والأولاد خشية الفقر.
__________
1 في الكلام أيجاز إذ حذف منه المقابل وهو وجعلوا لآلهتهم نصيباً وحذفه كان لدلالة ما بعده عليه.
2  الزعم بفتح الزاي وقد تضم وتكسر أيضاً لغات والفتح أشهر والزعم الكذب قال  شريح القاضي رحمه الله تعالى إن لكل شيء كنية وكنية الكذب زعموا وقد كذب  المشركون فيما جعلوه لله تعالى حيث لم يشرع ذلك لهم وإنما هم مفتاتون.
3- كما نذر عبد المطلب ولده عبد الله للآلهة، ثم فداه بمائة من الإبل.
4- فإن قيل: وهل كان لهم دين حق؟ الجواب: نعم كان لهم دين حق وهو ما جاءهم به  إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليه السلام وبطول الزمان وفتنة الشيطان فسد عليهم.
5- اللام هنا لام العاقبة والصيرورة.
6- في هذا رد على القدرية وفيه تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتخفيف عليه.
7- في لفظ حجر الفتح والضم والكسر ومعناه المنع وسمي العقل حجراً لأنه يمنع  من قول وفعل القبيح وحجر القاضي على المفلس منعه من التصرف في المال وهو  مشتق من الحرج بالكسر وهي لغة في الحرج الذي هو الضيق والإثم.
8- أي كذبهم وقيل في الوصف كذب لأنهم وصفوا بعض الأجنة  بالحرمة وبعضاً آخر بالحلية وهو كقوله تعالى من سورة النحل {ولا تقولوا لما  تصف ألسنتكم هذا حلال وهذا حرام} .
9- قال القرطبي في الآية دليل على أن  العالم ينبغي له أن يتعلم قول مخالفه وإن لم يأخذ به حتى يعرف فساد قوله  ويعلم كيف يرد عليه لأن الله تعالى علّم نبيه وأصحابه قول من خالفهم في  زمانهم ليعرفوا فساد قولهم.
10- في الآية دليل واضح على حرمة القول بدون  علم وكذا الاعتقاد والعمل فلا يحل لأحد أن يعتقد أو بقول أو يعمل بدون علم  شرعي قد تمكن من معرفته.
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (43)  
الحلقة (407)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (38)


**وَهُوَ   الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ  مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ   وَالنَّخْلَ وَالزَّرْعَ مُخْتَلِفًا  أُكُلُهُ وَالزَّيْتُونَ   وَالرُّمَّانَ مُتَشَابِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ  كُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ   إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَآتُوا حَقَّهُ يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ  وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا   إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (141) وَمِنَ  الْأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً   وَفَرْشًا كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ   الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (142)  ثَمَانِيَةَ  أَزْوَاجٍ  مِنَ الضَّأْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَمِنَ الْمَعْزِ  اثْنَيْنِ قُلْ  آلذَّكَرَيْنِ  حَرَّمَ أَمِ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمَّا  اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ  أَرْحَامُ  الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ نَبِّئُونِي بِعِلْمٍ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ (143)  وَمِنَ الْإِبِلِ اثْنَيْنِ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ  اثْنَيْنِ  قُلْ  آلذَّكَرَيْنِ حَرَّمَ أَمِ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمَّا  اشْتَمَلَتْ  عَلَيْهِ  أَرْحَامُ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ  إِذْ  وَصَّاكُمُ  اللَّهُ بِهَذَا فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى   اللَّهِ كَذِبًا  لِيُضِلَّ النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا   يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ (144)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
أنشأ جنات: خلق جنات جمع جنة وهي البستان.
معروشات: ما يعمل له العريش من العنب، وما لا يعرش له من سائر الأشجار.
مختلفاً أكله: أي ثمره الذي يأكل منه.
متشابهاً: في الورق وغير متشابه في الحب والطعم.
حقه: ما وجب فيه من الزكاة.
يوم حصاده: يوم حصاده إن كان حباً وجذاذه إن كان نخلاً.
ولا تسرفوا: في إخراجه: أي بأن لا تبقوا لعيالكم منه شيئاً.
حمولة: الحمولة ما يحمل عليها من الإبل.
وفرشا: الفرش الصغار من الحيوان.
خطوات الشيطان: مسالكه في التحريم والتحليل للإضلال والغواية.
أم ما اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنثيين: أنثى الضأن وأنثى الماعز ذكراً كان أو أنثى.
نبئوني بعلم: خبروني بأيهما حرم بعلم صحيح لا بوسواس الشياطين.
أم كنتم شهداء: أي حاضرين وقت تحريمه تعالى ذلك عليهم إن كان قد حرمه كما تزعمون.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما  توعد الحق تبارك وتعالى المفترين عليه حيث حرموا وحللوا ما شاءوا   ونسبوا  ذلك إليه افتراء عليه تعالى، وما فعلوه ذلك إلا لجهلهم بالله تعالى   وعدم  معرفتهم بعلمه وقدرته وإلا لما اتخذوا له أنداداً من الأحجار   وقالوا:  شركاؤنا، وشفعاؤنا عند الله. ذكر تعالى في هذه الآيات الأربع ظاهر   قدرته  وعلمه وحكمته وأمره ونهيه وحجاجه في إبطال تحريم المشركين ما أحل   الله  لعباده فقال تعالى: {وهو الذي أنشأ جنات1} أي بساتين وحدائق من  العنب
معروشات2  أي محمول شجرها على العروش التي توضع للعنب ليرتفع فوقها وغير   معروشات أي  غير معرش لها، وأنشأ النخل والزرع مختلفاً ثمره وطعمه، وأنشأ   الزيتون  والرمان متشابهاً في الورق، وغير متشابه في الحب والطعم أيضاً.   وأذن تعالى  في أكله وأباحه وهو مالكه وخالقه فقال: {كلوا من ثمره إذا   أثمر} أي نضج بعض  النضج وأمر بإخراج الواجب فيه وهو الزكاة فقال {وآتوا   حقه يوم3 حصاده} أي  بعد درسه وتصفيته إذ لا يعطى السنبل، ونهى عن الإسراف   وهو تجاوز الحد في  إخراج الزكاة غلوا حتى لا يبقوا لمن يعولون ما يكفيهم،   فقال: {ولا تسرفوا  إنه لا يحب4 المسرفين} وأنشأ من الأنعام: الإبل  والبقر  والغنم {حمولة} وهي  ما يحمل عليها لكبرها {وفرشاً} وهي الصغار  التي لا  يحمل عليهما، وأذن مرة  أخرى في الأكل مما رزقهم سبحانه وتعالى من  الحبوب  والثمار واللحوم وشرب  الألبان، فقال: {كلوا مما رزقكم الله} ونهى  عن اتباع  مسالك الشيطان في  تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما حرم فقال: {ولا  تتبعوا  خطوات الشيطان} وعلل  للنهي فقال: {إنه لكم عدو مبين} ومن عرف عدوه  اتقاه  ولو بالبعد عنه، وأنشأ  {ثمانية أزواج من الضأن اثنين} .
وهما الكبش والنعجة، {ومن المعز اثنين}  وهما التيس والعنزة، وأمر رسوله أن   يحاج المفترين في التحريم والتحليل  فقال له {قل} يا رسولنا لهم  {آلذكرين5  حرم} الله عليكم {أم الأنثيين أم ما  اشتملت عليه أرحام  الأنثيين} أي  النعجة والعنزة {نبؤني بعلم إن كنتم  صادقين} فإن قلتم حرم  الذكرين فلازم  ذلك جميع الذكور حرام، وإن قلتم حرم  الأنثيين
فلازمه أن جميع الإناث حرام وإن قلتم حرم ما اشتملت عليه أرحام  الأنثيين   فكل ما ولد منهما حرام ذكراً كان أو أنثى فكيف إذا حرمتم البعض  وحللتم   البعض فبأي علم أخذتم نبوئوني به إن كنتم صادقين وقوله تعالى {ومن  الإبل   اثنين} وهما الناقة والجمل، {ومن البقر اثنين} وهما الثور والبقرة  {قل   آلذكرين6 حرم أم الأنثيين أمّا اشتملت عليه أرحام 7
الأنثيين} ،  فهل حرم الذكرين أو الأنثين هذه الأزواج الأربعة فإن حرم   الذكرين فسائر  الذكور محرمة، وإن حرم الأنثيين فسائر الإناث محرمة، أم ما   اشتملت عليه  أرحام الأنثيين وحينئذ يكون كل مولود منهما محرماً ذكراً كان   أو أنثى،  وبهذا تبين أنكم كاذبون على الله مفترون فالله تعالى لم يحرم  من  هذه  الأزواج الثمانية شيئاً، وإنما حرم الميتة، وما لم يذكر اسم الله   عليه.
وقوله  تعالى {أم كنتم شهداء إذ وصاكم الله} بهذا التحريم فهو تبكيت لهم   وتقريع،  إذ لم يحرم الله تعالى هذا الذي حرموه، ولم يوصهم بذلك ولم يكونوا   حال  الوصية حضورا، وإنما هو الافتراء والكذب على الله تعالى.
وأخيراً سجل  عليهم أنهم كذبة ظالمون مضلون وخيرهم بغير علم، وأنهم لا   يستحقون الهداية  فقال عز وجل: {فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً ليضل8   الناس بغير علم إن  الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} .
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- إباحة أكل التمر والعنب والرمان والزيتون.
2- وجوب الزكاة في الزيتون والتمر والحبوب إذا بلغت النصاب وهو خمسة أوسق والوسق ستون صاعاً، والصاع أربع حفنات.
3- جواز الأكل من الثمر قبل جذاذه وإخراج الزكاة9 منه.
4- حرمة الإسراف في المال بأن ينفقه فيما لا يعنى، أو ينفقه كله ولم يترك لأهله شيئاً.
5- إباحة أكل بهيمة الأنعام وهي ثمانية أزواج، ضأن10 وماعز، وإبل وبقر وكلها ذكر وأنثى.
6- إبطال تشريع الجاهلية في التحريم والتحليل، فالحلال ما أحله الله ورسول والحرام ما حرمه الله رسوله.
7- جواز الجدال والحجاج لإحقاق الحق أو إبطال الباطل.
8- لا أظلم ممن يكذب على الله تعالى، فيشرع لعباده ما لم يشرع لهم.
__________
1-  الجنّات: جمع جنة وهي البستان وسمي البستان جنة لأنه لكثرة أشجاره يجن   أي  يستر الكائن فيه، وسمي الجنين في البطن جنيناً لاجتنانه واستتاره ببطن   أمه.
2-  وقيل المعروشات: ما يعني به من الشجر على اختلافه، وغير المعروشات وهو   شجر  البوادي والجبال وما في التفسير أولى لقوته ودلالة اللفظ عليه.
3- كان  قبل فريضة الزكاة يتعين على عن حصد أو جد ثمره وأتاه المساكين أن   يعطيهم  شيئاً مما بين يديه قل أو كثر ولما فرضت الزكاة وحددت مقاديرها خصص   هذا بها  حيث بُين الحق المجمل هنا.
4- في الآية دليل حرمة الإسراف وهو محرم في كل شيء وهو الخروج عن حد الاعتدال والقصد.
5- الاستفهام للإنكار أي ينكر عليهم أن يكون الله حرم ذلك.
6- إبطال لما حرموا من البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحامي.
7- إبطال لقولهم: ما في بطون هذه الأنعام خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا.
8- يدخل في هذه الخطاب دخولاً أولياً عمرو بن لحىّ أذ هو أول من جلب الأصنام للحجاز ويدخل فيه كذلك أول من سيب السوائب الخ..
9- الضأن من ذوات الصوف والمعز من ذوات الشعر.
10-  اختلف في زكاة التين والراجح أنه إذا بلغ خمسة أوسق بعد يبسه يزكى   لأنه  يدخر ويقتات واختلف في الخرص للثمر والعنب والجمهور على جوازه للحديث    الوارد في ذلك وهو "وإنما كان أمر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ    وَسَلَّمَ بالخرص لكي تحصى الزكاة قل أن تؤكل الثمار وتفرق". رواه    الدارقطني.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (44)  
الحلقة (408)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (39)
*
*
**قُل  لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ  يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَّسْفُوحًا أَوْ  لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللهِ  بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ  رَّحِيمٌ (145) وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ  وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلاَّ  مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ  ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُم بِبَغْيِهِمْ وِإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (146) فَإِن  كَذَّبُوكَ فَقُل رَّبُّكُمْ ذُو رَحْمَةٍ وَاسِعَةٍ وَلاَ يُرَدُّ  بَأْسُهُ عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (147)**

**شرح الكلمات:**
محرماً على طاعم يطعمه: محظوراً ممنوعاً على آكل يأكله.
ميتة أو دماً مسفوحاً: الميتة: ما مات دون تزكية، والدم المسفوح؟ المصبوب صباً لا المختلط باللحم والعظام.
رجس: نجس وقذر قبيح محرم.
أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به: الفسق الخروج عن طاعة الله والمراد ما ذبح ولم يذكر اسم الله عليه وإنما ذكر عليه اسم الأصنام أو غيرها، 
رفع الصوت باسم المذبوح له.
فمن اضطر غير باغٍ ولا عاد: اضطر: ألجأته الضرورة وهي خوف الهلاك، والباغ الظالم، والعادي: المعتدي المجاوز للحد.
هادوا: اليهود.
ذي ظفر: صاحب ظفر وهو الحيوان الذي لا يفرق1 أصابعه كالإبل والنعام.
ما حملت ظهورها أو الحوايا: أي الشحم العالق بالظهر، والحوايا2: المباعر والمصارين والأمعاء.
أو ما اختلط بعظم: أي عفى لهم عن الشحم المختلط بالعظم كما عفي عن الحوايا والعالق بالظهر.
ببغيهم: أي بسبب ظلمهم.
ولا يرد بأسه: بطشه وعذابه.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال  السياق في الحجاج مع أولئك المحرمين ما لم يحرم الله ففي أولى هذه الآيات  يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول للذين يحرمون افتراءً على الله ما لم يحرم  {لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي} - وأنا رسول الله- {محرماً} أي شيئاً محرماً {على  طاعم يطعمه} أي آكل يأكله اللهم {إلا أن يكون ميتة} وهي ما مات من الحيوان  حتف أنفه أي لم يذك الذكاة الشرعية، {أو دماً مسفوحاً} أي مصبوباً صباً لا  الدم المختلط بالعظم واللحم كالكبد والطحال، {أو لحم خنزير فإنه} أي لحم  الخنزير {رجس} أي نجس قذر حرام، (أو فسقاً3 أهل لغير الله به} أي ما ذبح  ولم يذكر اسم الله عليه أو ذكر اسم الأصنام عليه فهو فسق أي خروج عن طاعة  الرب الذي أمر من أراد ذبح بهيمة أن يذكر عليها اسمه ليحل له أكلها.
**هذا  معنى قوله تعالى: {قل لا أجد فيما أوحي4 إلي مجرماً على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن  يكون ميتة أو دماً مسفوحاً أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقاً أهل لغير الله  به} .**
وقوله تعالى {فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد} أي غير ظالم بأكل الميتة  وما ذكر معها وذلك بأن يأكلها تلذذاً بها لا دفعاً لغائلة الموت وهو كاره  لأكلها {ولا عاد} أي غير متجاوز القدر الذي أبيح له وهو ما يدفع به غائلة  الموت عن نفسه {فإن ربك غفور رحيم} ومن مظاهر مغفرته ورحمته أنه أذن للمضطر  بالأكل مما هو حرام في الضرورة.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (145)  أما الآية الثانية فبعد أن بين تعالى أنه لم يحرم على المؤمنين غير ما ذكر  من الميتة وما ذكر بعدها أخبر أنه حرم على اليهود أكل كل ذي ظفر وهو ما ليس  له أصابع مفرقة مثل الإبل والنعام والبط والإوز ومن البقر والغنم حرم  عليهم شحومهما وهو الشحم اللاصق بالكرش والكلى، وأباح لهم من الشحوم ما  حملته البقرة أو الشاة على ظهرها، وما كان لاصقاً بالماعز وهي الحوايا جمع  حاوية وكذا الشحم المختلط بالعظام كشحم اللية، وشحم الجانب والأذن والعين  وما إلى ذلك.
هذا ما تضمنه قوله تعالى من الآية الثانية {وعلى الذين  هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما إلا ما حملت  ظهورهما أو الحوايا أو ما اختلط بعظم} ثم أخبر تعالى بأن هذا التحريم عليهم  كان عقوبة لهم بسبب ظلمهم وإجرامهم فقال {ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم5} أي ذلك  التحريم منا عليهم كان جزاء ظلمهم، وقوله {وإنا لصادقون} فيما أخبرنا به  عنهم، وهم الكاذبون إذ قالوا إنما حرم هذا على إسرائيل ونحن أتباع له أما  نحن فلم يحرم علينا شيء وإنهم لكاذبون. وقوله تعالى {فإن كذبوك} 6 أي  اليهود فيما أخبرت به عنهم {فقل} لهم {ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة7} ولذا لم  يعاجلكم بالعقوبة وقد كذبتموه وكذبتم رسوله وافتريتم على رسله، ولكن ليس  معنى ذلك أنكم نجوتم من
العذاب فإن بأس الله لا يرد عن القوم المجرمين8 من أمثالكم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1-  حرمة الميتة وأنواعها في سورة المائدة وهي المنخنقة والموقوذة، والمتردية  والنطيحة وما أكل السبع، وحرمة الدم المسفوح، ولحم الخنزير، وما أهل لغير  الله به، وما ذبح على النصب وحرم بالسنة الحمر9 الأهلية والبغال، وكل ذي  ناب من السباع وذي مخلب من الطيور.
2- قد يُحْرم العبد بالذنوب من كثير من الطيبات كما حصل لليهود.
3- إمهال الله تعالى المجرمين لا يدل على عدم عقوبتهم فإن بأس الله لا يرد عن القوم المجرمين
__________
1- في ذي الظفر تفاسير أرجحها ما في التفسير وهو ما ليس بمنفرج الأصابع وقيل الإبل خاصة، وقيل كل ذي حافر من الدواب.
2 -واحد الحوايا حاوية. وحويّة والمراد بها ما تَحوَّى من الأمعاء واستدار منها.
3  -تقدير الكلام أو أن يكون المراد أكل ما أهل لغير الله به فصار فسقاً لذلك  إذ الذبح لغير الله شرك وخروج من الدين، والفسق يطلق على التفصي من طاعة  الله تعالى وطاعة رسوله.
4- هل هذه الآية منسوخة بآية المائدة؟ اختلف  في ذلك والراجح أنها غير منسوخة إذ هي خبر والأخبار لا تنسخ وآية المائدة  ذكرت المنخنقة وما بعدها وهي داخلة في حكم الميتة، وما ذبح على النصب داخل  في وما أهل به لغير الله إذاً فالآية محكمة.
5- من بغيهم قتلهم الأنبياء وأكل الربا وتبرج النساء واستحلال المحرمات بالحيل والفتاوى الفاسدة.
6- قيل إن المراد بالمكذبين المشركون، وقيل اليهود وكلاهما مكذب وكافر واللفظ يصدق عليهما معاً.
7- من مظاهر رحمته أنه يحلم على العصاة وينظرهم ويمهلهم لعلهم يتوبون فعدم تعجيله العقوبة هو دليل رحمته الواسعة.
8- في الآية وعيد وتهديد وهو صالح لأن ينزل في الدنيا وفي الآخرة إذ العلة هي  الإجرام وهو قائم فهم متوكلون فيه ولذا لابد من العقوبة ما لم تحصل توبة  صادقة.
9- ذكر القرطبي أن علة تحريم الحمار قد تكون حاجة الناس للحمل  عليه والركوب وذكر علة أخرى وهي كونه نجساً وذكر عن الترمذي في نوادر  الأصول أن الحمار أظهر جوهره الخبيث حيث نزا على ذكره وتلوّط فسمى لذلك  رجساً وليس في الدواب من يعمل عمل قوم لوط إلا الحمار والخنزير.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (45)  
الحلقة (409)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (40)


سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلَا آبَاؤُنَا وَلَا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ  شَيْءٍ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ حَتَّى ذَاقُوا  بَأْسَنَا قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا إِنْ  تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَخْرُصُونَ (148)  قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ  أَجْمَعِينَ (149) قُلْ هَلُمَّ شُهَدَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ هَذَا فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَلَا تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ وَلَا  تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَالَّذِينَ لَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَهُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ (150)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
أشركوا: أي جعلوا لله شركاء له يعبدونهم معه.
ولا حرمنا من شيء: أي مما حرموه من البحائر والسوائب والوصائل والحامات.
ذاقوا بأسنا: أي عذابنا.
تخرصون: تكذبون.
الحجة البالغة: الدليل القاطع للدعاوي الباطلة.
هلم شهداءكم: أي أحضروهم.
يعدلون: أي به غيره من الأصنام وسائر المعبودات الباطلة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في رد ترهات وأباطيل العادلين بربهم المشركين في ألوهيته سواه  فذكر تعالى في الآيتين (148) و (149) شبهة للمشركين يتخذونها مبرراً لشركهم  وباطلهم وهي قولهم: {لو شاء الله ما أشركنا ولا آباؤنا1 ولا حرمنا من  شيء2} يريدون أن عدم مؤاخذة الله تعالى لنا ونحن نشرك به ونحرم ما نحرمه  دليل على رضا الله بذلك3 وإلا لمنعنا منه وحال دون فعلنا له، فرد الله  تعالى هذه الشبهة وأبطلها بقوله: {كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم4 حتى ذاقوا  بأسنا} أي مثل هذا التكذيب الصادر من هؤلاء العادلين بربهم من كفار قريش  ومشركيها كذب الذين من قبلهم من الأمم، وما زالوا على تكذيبهم حتى أخذهم  الله أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فلو كان تعالى راضياً بشركهم وشرهم وباطلهم لما أخذهم  فإمهال الله تعالى للناس لعلهم يتوبون ليس دليلاً على رضاه بالشرك والشر،  والحجة أنه متى انتهت فترة الإمهال نزل بالمكذبين العذاب.
**وقوله  تعالى {قل هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه لنا}**
 يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول  للمذنبين العادلين بربهم {هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه} أي ليس لديكم علم على  ما تدعونه فتخرجوه لنا، {إن تتبعون5 إلا الظن} أي ما تتبعون في دعاويكم  الباطلة إلا الظن، {وإن أنتم إلا تخرصون} أي وما أنتم إلا تخرصون أي تقولون  بالحزر والخرص فتكذبون، وقوله تعالى {قل فلله6 الحجة البالغة} أي يعلم  رسوله أن يقول لهم بعد أن دحض شبهتهم وأبطلها إن لم تكن لكم حجة فلله الحجة  البالغة، ومع هذا {فلو شاء} هدايتكم {لهداكم أجمعين} وهو على ذلك قدير،  وإنما حكمه في عباده وسنته فيهم أن يكلفهم اختباراً لهم ويوضح الطريق لهم  ويقيم الحجة عليهم، فمن اهتدى فلنفسه، ومن ضل فعليها.
هذا ما دلت عليه  الآيتان الأولى والثانية وأما الآية الثالثة (150) وهي 
**قوله تعالى: {قل هلم  شهداءكم7 الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذا}* *
أي الذين حرمتموه فإنهم لا  يستطيعون أن يأتوا بهم " {فإن شهدوا فلا نشهد معهم} " وإن فرضنا أنهم يأتون  بشهداء باطل يشهدون8 فلا تقرهم أنت أبها الرسول على باطلهم بل بين لهم  بطلان ما ادعوه، فإنهم لا يتبعون في دعاويهم إلا الأهواء، وعليه {لا تتبع  أهواء الذين كذبوا بآياتنا، والذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهم بربهم يعدلون} ،  وقد جمع هؤلاء المشركون كل هذه العظائم من الذنوب التكذيب بآيات الله، وعدم  الإيمان بالآخرة، والشرك بربهم فكيف يجوز اتباعهم وهم مجرمون ضالون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بطلان الاحتجاج بالقدر على فعل المعاصي والاستمرار فيها.
2- لا حجة إلا في قام على أساس العلم الصحيح.
3- الحكمة في عدم هداية الخلق كلهم مع قدرة الله تعالى على ذلك هو التكليف والابتلاء.
4 - مشروعية الشهادة وحضور الشهود.
5- عدم إقرار شهادة الباطل وحرمة السكوت عنها.
6 - حرمة اتباع أصحاب الأهواء الذين كذبوا بآيات الله.
__________
1 - إلى اليوم والغافلون من المسلمين يحتجون بما احتج به المشركون الأولون  ويقولون لو شاء الله أن نصلي لصلينا ولو شاء الله أن نترك المحرم لتركناه  وهو احتجاج باطل لا وزن له.
2 -أي من البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام.
3 - قولهم هذا دال على جهل مركب منهم بالله تعالى وحكمته وتدبيره وهذا ناتج عن  كفرهم وعدم إيمانهم بالله وكتابه ورسوله، فالله أوجد العبادة في هذه  الحياة ليبتليهم يجزيهم لا أن يجبرهم على ما يحب نهم.
4 -في قوله كذلك  كذب الذين من قبلهم دلالة على أن المشركين لم يريدوا من قولهم لو شاء الله  ما أشركنا إلا رد قول الرسول وتكذيبه فيما جاء به ويدعوهم إليه حتى لكأن  كلامهم هذا من باب كلمة حق أريد بها باطل.
5- إن في الموضعين نافيه بمعنى (ما) كما هي في التفسير.
6- فالله الفاء هنا هي الفاء الفصيحة إذ هي مفصحة عن كلام سابق ترتب عليه ما  بعدها ترتب الجزاء على الشرط تقديره هنا فإن كان قولكم لمجرد إتباع الظن  والخرص والحزر ولا علم لكم فلله تعالى الحجة البالغة التي تصل إلى الحقيقة  وتؤكدها وتبطل ما عداها.
7- الأمر هنا للتعجيز والشهداء جمع شهيد بمعنى شاهد.
8- أي كذبهم واعلم بأنهم شهداء زور فقوله تعالى فلا تشهد معهم معناه كذبهم ولا تقرهم فإنهم شهداء زور لا غير.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (46)  
الحلقة (410)
تفسير سورة المائدة  (41)

**قُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ  رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلاَدَكُم مِّنْ إمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ  نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ  مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللهُ  إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (151)  وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ  بِالْقِسْطِ لاَ نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ  فَاعْدِلُواْ وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَبِعَهْدِ اللهِ أَوْفُواْ  ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (152) وَأَنَّ هَذَا  صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ السُّبُلَ  فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَن سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ (153)**

**شرح الكلمات:**
اتل: اقرأ.
من إملاق: من فقر.
الفواحش: جمع فاحشة كل ما قبح واشتد قبحه كالزنى والبخل.
حرم الله: أي حرم قتلها وهي كل نفس إلا نفس الكافر المحارب.
إلا بالحق: وهو النفس بالنفس وزنى المحصن، والردة.
بالتي هي أحسن: أي بالخصلة التي هي أحسن.
أشده: الاحتلام مع سلامة العقل.
بالقسط: أي بالعدل.
إلا وسعها: طاقتها وما تتسع له.
تذكرون: تذكرون فتتعظون.
السبل: جمع سبيل وهي الطريق.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في إبطال باطل العادلين بربهم المتخذين له شركاء الذين يحرمون  بأهوائهم ما لم يحرمه الله تعالى عليهم فقد أمر تعالى رسوله في هذه الآيات  الثلاث أن يقول لهم: {1تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم} لا ما حرمتموه أنتم  بأهوائكم وزينه لكم شركاؤكم. ففي الآية الأولى جاء تحريم خمسة أمور وهي:  الشرك، وعقوق الوالدين، وقتل الأولاد، وارتكاب الفواحش، وقتل النفس فقال  تعالى: {قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم2 ربكم عليكم أن لا تشركوا به شيئاً} فأن  تفسيرية3، ولا ناهية وهذا أول محرم وهو الشرك بالله تعالى، {وبالوالدين  إحسانا} ، وهذا أمر إذ التقدير وأحسنوا بالوالدين إحساناً، والأمر بالشيء  نهي عن ضده فالأمر بالإحسان يقتضي تحريم الإساءة والإساءة إلى الوالدين هي  عقوقهما، فكان عقوق الوالدين محرماً داخلاً ضمن المحرمات المذكورة في هذه  الآيات الثلاث.
**{ولا تقتلواأولادكم4 من إملاق نحن نرزقكم وإياهم}* *
فهذا  المحرم الثالث وهو قتل الأولاد من الإملاق الذي هو الفقر وهذا السبب غير  معتبر إذ لا يجوز قتل الأولاد بحال من الأحوال وإنما ذكر لأن المشركين  كانوا يقتلون أطفالهم لأجله وقوله تعالى {نحن نرزقكم وإياهم} تعليل للنهي  عن قتل الأولاد من الفقر إذ مادام الله تعالى يرزقكم أنتم أيها الآباء  ويرزق ابناءكم فلم تقتلونهم؟ وفي الجملة بشارة للأب الفقر بأن الله تعالى  سيرزقه هو وأطفاله فليصبر وليرج، ولا يقتل أطفاله. وقوله تعالى: {ولا  تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن} .
 هذا الأمر الرابع مما حرم الله  تعالى، وهو فعل الفاحشة التي هي الزنى وسواء ما كان منه ظاهراً أو باطناً  والتحريم شامل لكل خصلة قبيحة قد اشتد قبحها وفحش فأصبح فاحشة قولاً كانت  أو فعلاً أو اعتقاداً، 
**وقوله: {ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق5}**
  هذا هو المحرم الخامس وهو قتل النفس التي حرم الله قتلها وهي كل نفس ما  عدا نفس المحارب فإنها مباحة للقتل، والحق الذي تقتل به النفس المحرمة واحد  من ثلاثة وهي القود والقصاص فمن قتل نفساً متعمداً جاز قتله بها قصاصاً.  والزنى بعد الإحصان فمن زنى وهو محصن وجب قتله رجماً بالحجارة كفارة له،  والردة عن الإسلام، وقد بينت هذه الحقوق السنة فقد قال صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحيح: "لا يحل دم امرىء مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث النفس  بالنفس والثيب الزاني، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة" وقوله تعالى في  ختام الآية {لعلكم تعقلون} أي ليعدكم بترك هذه المحرمات الخمس لأن تكونوا  في عداد العقلاء، لأن من يشرك بربه صنماً أو يسيء إلى أبويه أو يقتل أولاده  أو يفجر بنساء الناس أو يقتلهم، لا يعتبر عاقلاً أبداً إذ لو كان له عقل  ما أقدم على هذه العظائم من الذنوب والآثام.
وفي الآية الثانية 
**وهي قوله  تعالى {ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده6، وأوفوا  الكيل والميزان بالقسط لا نكلف نفساً إلا وسعها، وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا ولو كان  ذا قربى، وبعهد الله أوفوا ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تذكرون}* *
ففي هذه الآية جاء  تحريم أربعة أمور هي: كل مال اليتيم، والتطفيف في الوزن، والجور في  الأقوال والأحكام، ونكث العهد. 
**فقوله تعالى: {ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم}* *
أي  بما ينقصه أو يفسده إلا بالحالة التي هي أحسن له نماءً وحفظاً وقوله {حتى  يبلغ أشده} بيان لزمن اليتم وهو من ولادته وفوت والده إلى أن يبلغ زمن  الأشد وهو البلوغ، والبلوغ يعرف بالاحتلام أو نبات شعر العانة، وفي الجارية  بالحيض أو الحمل، وببلوغ الثامنة عشرة من العمر وعلى شرط أن يبلغ اليتيم7 عاقلاً فإن كان غير عاقل يبقى في كفالة كافله، 
**وقوله تعالى: {وأوفوا الكيل8  والميزان بالقسط لا نكلف نفساً إلا وسعها}**
 أمر بتوفية الكيل والوزن،  والأمر بالشيء نهي عن ضده، وبذا حرم بخس الكيل والوزن والتطفيف فيهما وقوله  {بالقسط} أي بالعدل بحيث لا يزيد ولا ينقص، وقوله {لا نكلف نفساً إلا  وسعها} أي طاقتها رفعاً للحرج عن المسلم في الكيل والوزن إذا هو نقص أو زاد  بغير عمد ولا تساهل.
**وقوله تعالى {وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا9 ولو كان ذا قربى}**
 هذا المحرم الثالث وهو قول الزور وشهادة الزور، إذ الأمر بالعدل في القول  ولو كان المقول له أو فيه قريباً نهى عن ضده وهو الجور في القول.
**وقوله  تعالى {وبعهد10 الله أوفوا}* *
متضمن للمحرم الرابع وهو نكث العهد وخلف الوعد،  إذ الأمر بالوفاء بالعهود نهي عن نكثها وعدم الوفاء بها، وقوله تعالى {ذلكم  وصاكم به لعلكم تذكرون} إشارة إلى ما تضمنته هذه الآية الثانية مما حرم  تعالى على عباده، وقوله {لعلكم تذكرون} أي ليعدكم بذلك لأن تذكروا فتتعظوا  فتجتنبوا ما حرم عليكم. 
**وقوله تعالى: {وأن هذا صراطي مستقيماً فاتبعوه ولا  تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون}* *
هذه هي الآية  الثالثة من آيات الوصايا العشر11 وقد تضمنت 
الأمر بالتزام الإسلام  عقائداً وعبادات وأحكاماً وأخلاقاً وآداباً، كما تضمنت النهي عن إتباع غيره  من سائر الملل والنحل المعبر عنها بالسبل، ومادام الأمر بالتزام الإسلام  يتضمن النهي عن ترك الإسلام فقد تضمنت الآية تحريماً ألا وهو ترك الإسلام  وإتباع غيره هذا الذي حرم الله تعالى على عباده لا ما حرمه المشركون  بأهوائهم وتزيين شركائهم وقوله تعالى: {ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون} إشارة  إلى التزام الإسلام وترك ما عداه ليعدكم بذلك للتقوى وهي اتقاء غضب الرب  تعالى وعذابه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- هذه الوصايا  العشر عليها مدار الإسلام وسعادة الإنسان في الدارين كان عبد الله بن مسعود  يقول فيها "من سره أن ينظر إلى وصية رسول الله التي عليها خاتمه فليقرأ  الآيات الثلاث من آخر سورة الأنعام: {قل تعالوا.... تتقون} .
2- حرمة  الشرك وحقوق الوالدين وقتل الأولاد والزنى واللواط وكل قبيح من قول أو عمل  أو اعتقاد وقتل النفس إلا بالحق، وأكل مال اليتيم، وبخس الكيل والوزن، وقول  الزور وشهادة الزور، ونكث العهد وخلف الوعد. والردة عن الإسلام، وإتباع  المذاهب الباطلة والطرق الضالة.
3- كمال المعقل باجتناب المحرمات الخمس الأولى.
4- الحصول على ملكة المراقبة باجتناب المحرمات الأربع الثانية.
5- النجاة من النار والخزي والعار في الدارين بالتزام الإسلام حتى الموت والبراءة من غيره من سائر المذاهب12 والملل والطرق.
ثُمَّ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَامًا عَلَى الَّذِيَ أَحْسَنَ  وَتَفْصِيلاً لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَّعَلَّهُم بِلِقَاء  رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ
__________
1 أي أقبلوا وتقدموا  وما موصولة بمعنى الذي حرم ربكم عليكم وفي الآية دليل على وجوب بيان  المحرمات للأمة حتى تتجنبها، والعلماء منوط بهم ذلك.
2 هذه الآيات  الثلاثة: قل تعالوا أتل إلى قوله تتقون تضمنت عشراً من الوصايا قال ابن  عباس هي محكمات وأجمعت الشرائع الإلهية على تقريرها والعمل بها.
3 أي فسرت المحرم وهو الشرك بالله تعالى، وهو أول المحرمات وقدم لأنه أخطرها وأضرها بالإنسان.

4- استدل بهذه الآية من قال بتحريم العزل ومثله اليوم استعمال الحبوب لمنع  الحمل والجمهور على الجواز للضرورة فقط لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ في العزل: "ذلك الوأد الخفي" فإنه ان لم يدل على التحريم دل على  الكراهية.
5-قوله تعالى إلا بالحق يخرج به نفس الكافر المحارب فقط فهي  التي تقتل بحق الحرب والكفر، وما عداها فكل نفس محرمة القتل ولذا حرم رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نفس الكافر المعاهد والذمّي بقول من  قتل معاهداً في غير كنهه أي في غير الحقيقة التي توجب قتله كنقضه المعاهدة  مثلاً. حرم الله عليه الجنة، والحق الذي تقتل به النفس المحرمة القتل هو  قتل النفس. وزنى المحصن والردة والخروج عن إمام المسلمين والمفارقة  للجماعة.
6- قيل الأشد مفرد لا جمع له بمنزلة الآنك أي الرصاص. وقيل واحده شدّ نحو فلس وافلس، وهو مأخوذ من شد النهار إذا ارتفع.

7- لأن الرشد لا يكون إلا مع العقل والله يقول فإن آنستم منهم رشداً والرشد  مقابل السفه وهو إساءة التصرف فيما اسند إليه من مال وغيره.
8- رد في  التطفيف وعيد شديد قال تعالى ويل للمطففين، وقال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "ولا نقص قوم المكيال والميزان إلا قطع عنهم الرزق.
9- الأمر بالعدل في القول يتناول الأحكام والشهادات.
10- هذا الوفاء عام في كل ما عهد الله تعالى به إلى عباده من سائر الفرائض  والواجبات وسائر التكاليف كما يتضمن العهود التي تكون بين الإنسان وأخيه  الإنسان.
11- هذه الوصايا العشر موجودة في أول التوراة ومع الأسف أضاعها اليهود لشقائهم.
12- روى الدارمي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال خط لنا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يوماً خطاً ثم قال هذا سبيل الله ثم خط خطوطاً عن  يمينه وخطوطا عن يساره ثم قال هذه سبلٌ على كل سبيل منها شيطان يدعو إليها.  ثم قرأ هذه الآية قل هذه سبيلي. 
وهذه صورة تقريبية.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (47)  
الحلقة (411)
تفسير سورة الانعام  (42)


(ثُمَّ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَامًا عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ  وَتَفْصِيلًا  لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ  رَبِّهِمْ  يُؤْمِنُونَ (154) وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ  فَاتَّبِعُوهُ  وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (155) أَنْ تَقُولُوا  إِنَّمَا  أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ  كُنَّا  عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ (156) أَوْ تَقُولُوا لَوْ أَنَّا   أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْكِتَابُ لَكُنَّا أَهْدَى مِنْهُمْ فَقَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ  بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ  مِمَّنْ  كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَصَدَفَ عَنْهَا سَنَجْزِي الَّذِينَ   يَصْدِفُونَ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْدِفُونَ   (157) 
شرح الكلمات:
الكتاب: التوراة.
وتفصيلاً لكل شيء: تحتاج إليه أمة بني إسرائيل في عقائدها وعباداتها وفضائلها وأحكامها.
وهذا كتاب أنزلناه: القرآن الكريم.
مبارك: خيريته ونفعه وبركته دائمة.
على طائفتين من قبلنا: اليهود والنصارى.
عن دراستهم: أي قراءتهم لكتبهم لأنها بلسانهم ونحن لا نفهم ذلك.
وصدف عنها: أعرض عنها ولم يلتفت إليها.
سوء العذاب: أي سيء العذاب وهو أشده.
معنى الآيات:
هذا الكلام متصل بما قبله، فثم1 حرف عطف والمعطوف عليه هو قل تعالوا أتل   الآيات أي ثم قل يا رسولنا آتى ربي موسي الكتاب تماماً لنعمه {على الذي   أحسن} طاعة ربه وهو موسى عليه السلام، {وتفصيلاً لكل شيء} مما تحتاج إليه   أمة بني إسرائيل في عقائدها، وعباداتها وأحكامها العامة والخاصة {وهدي}   يتبينون به الحق والصواب، {ورحمة} لهم في دنياهم لما يحمله من الدعوة إلى   العدل والخير رجاء أن يوقنوا بلقاء ربهم.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى وهي قوله تعالى: 
{ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب تماماً على الذي أحسن وتفصيلاً لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة لعلهم بلقاء ربهم2}
 أي بني إسرائيل {يؤمنون} فيعملون الصالحات ويتخلون عن المفاسد والشرور لما تجلبه لهم من غضب الله تعالى وعذابه.
أما الآية الثانية (155) فقد أشاد الله تعالى بالقرآن الكريم ممتناً   بإنزاله وما أودع فيه من البركة التي ينالها كل من يؤمن به ويعمل به ويتلوه   تعبداً وتقرباً وتعلماً.
هذا معنى قوله تعالى: {وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك} وقوله {فاتبعوه3....} أمر   للعباد بإتباع ما جاء في القرآن الكريم من عقائد وعبادات وشرائع وأحكام  فإن  من اتبعه قاده إلى السعادة والكمال في الحياتين، وقوله {واتقوا4 لعلكم   ترحمون} أي اتقوا ترك العمل به ليعدكم ذلك الذي هو متابعة القرآن والتقوى   للرحمة فترحمون في الدنيا والآخرة.
وأما الآية الثالثة وهي قوله تعالى:
{أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين} 
فمعناها: إن الله تعالى أنزل الكتاب على رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ وأمره بتلاوته وإبلاغه الناس لئلا يقول الكافرون من العرب إنما   أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا اليهود والنصارى والمراد بالكتاب  التوراة  والإنجيل، {وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين} إذ لم نعرف لغتهم، ولم  نعرف ما  يقرأونه في كتابهم، فتقوم الحجة لكم علينا فقطعاً لهذه الحجة  أنزلنا  الكتاب.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة: 
{أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم فقد جاءكم بينة من ربكم وهدى ورحمة}
 كما قطع تعالى عذرهم بإنزال كتابه الكريم لو قالوا يوم القيامة إنما أنزل   الكتاب على اليهود والنصارى ونحن لم ينزل إلينا شيء فلذا ما عرفنا ربنا  ولا  عرفنا محابه ومكارهه فنطيعه بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه، قطع كذلك عذرهم  لو  قالوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب الهادي إلى الحق المعرف بالهدى لكنا  أهدى  من اليهود والنصارى الذين أوتوا الكتاب قبلنا، فقال تعالى {فقد جاءكم  بينة  من ربكم} وهو القرآن الكريم ورسوله المبلغ له {وهدى ورحمة} أي  وجاءكم الهدى  والرحمة يحملهما القرآن الكريم، فأي حجة بقيت لكم تحتجون بها  عند الله يوم  القيامة إنكم إن لم تقبلوا هذه البينة وما تحمله من هدى  ورحمة فقد كذبتم  بآيات الله وصدفتم عنها ولا أحد أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله  وصدف عنها،  وسيجزيكم بما يجزي به المكذبين بآيات الله الصادفين عنها.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الرابعة (157) {أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب   لكنا أهدى منهم} أي كراهية أن تقولوا. (فقد جاءكم 5 بينة من ربكم وهدى   6ورحمة فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله وصدف عنها سنجزي الذين يصدفون عن   آياتنا سوء العذاب بما كانوا يصدفون} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان منة الله تعالى على موسى عليه السلام والثناء عليه لإحسانه.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
- الإشادة بالقرآن الكريم، وما أودع الله فيه من البركة والهدى والرحمة والخير.
4- قطع حجة المشركين بإنزال الله تعالى كتابه وإرسال رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- التنديد7 بالظلم، وبيان جزاء الظالمين المكذبين بآيات الله المعرضين عنها.

__________
1) قال الزجاج: ثم ها هنا للعطف على معنى التلاوة، فالمعنى اتل ما حرم ربكم   عليكم. ثم أتل عليكم ما آتى الله موسى الخ. فهي إذاً لعطف الجُمل وما كان   لعطف الجمل فلا يراعى فيه تراخي الزمان.
2-) أي رجاء أن يؤمنوا بلقاء ربهم.
3)أي اعملوا بما فيه متتبعين ما فيه من أوامر ونوه تفعلون الأمر وتتركون النهي.
4) أي اتقوا تحريفه وتبديله كما فعلت اليهود.
  5)أي بطل عذركم بمجيء النبي الأمي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لكم وهو   البيّنة وسمي بينة لكماله الخلقي والخلقي ولما معه من العلوم والمعارف   الإلهية وهو أميّ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب.
  6)الهدى والرحمة المراد بهما ما في القرآن الكريم من هدى ورحمة للمؤمنين بقرينة. فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله.
7) وفي الحديث الصحيح: "اتقوا الظلم فإن الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة". وفي آخر الظلم يذر الديار بلا قع أي فقراً خالية.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (48)  
الحلقة (412)
تفسير سورة الانعام  (43)

(هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ (158) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ (159) مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ (160) 

شرح الكلمات:
بعض آيات ربك: أي علامات الساعة منها طلوع الشمس من مغربها.
كسبت في إيمانها خيراً: من الطاعات والقربات.
فرقوا دينهم.: جعلوه طرائق ومذاهب تتعادى.
وكانوا شيعاً: طوائف وأحزاباً.
من جاء بالحسنة: أي أتى يوم القيامة بالحسنة التي هي الإيمان بالله والإقرار بوحدانيته والعمل بطاعته وطاعة رسوله.
ومن جاء بالسيئة: أي بالشرك بالله ومعاصيه.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ذكر الحجج وإنزال الآيات التي هي أكبر بينة على صحة التوحيد وبطلان الشرك، والعادلون بربهم الأصنام مازالوا في موقفهم المعادي للحق ودعوته ورسوله فأنزل الله تعالى قوله: {هل ينظرون....} أي ما ينتظرون {إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة} لقبض أرواحهم، {أو يأتي ربك} يوم القيامة لفضل القضاء، {أو يأتي بعض آيات ربك} الدالة على قرب الساعة كطلوع الشمس من مغربها، إن موقف الإصرار على التكذيب هو موقف المنتظر لما ذكر تعالى من الملائكة ومجيء الرب تعالى أو مجيء علامات الساعة للفناء.
 وقوله تعالى {يوم يأتي بعض آيات1 ربك} الدالة على قرب الساعة وهي طلوع الشمس من مغربها إيذاناً بقرب ساعة الفناء في هذه الحال يخبر تعالى أن نفساً لم تكن آمنت قبل ظهوره هذه الآية لو آمنت بعد ظهورها لا يقبل منها إيمانها ولا تنتفع به لأنه أصبح إيماناً اضطرارياً لا اختيارياً، كما أن نفساً آمنت به قبل الآية، ولكن لم نكسب في إيمانها خيراً وأرادت أن تكسب الخير فإن ذلك لا ينفعها فلا تثاب عليه، لأن باب التوبة مفتوح إلى هذا اليوم وهو يوم2 طلوع الشمس من مغربها فإنه يغلق.
وقوله تعالى {قل انتظروا إنا منتظرون} يأمر الله رسوله أن يقول لأولئك العادلين بربهم المصرين على الشرك والتكذيب: مادمتم منتظرين انتظروا إنا منتظرون ساعة هلاككم فإنها آتية لا محالة.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (158) أما الآيتان بعدها فإن الله تعالى أخبر رسوله بأن الذين فرقوا دينهم3 وكانوا شيعاً أي طوائف وأحزاباً وفرقاً مختلفة كاليهود والنصارى، ومن يبتدع من هذه الأمة بدعاً فيتابع عليها فيصبحون فرقاً وجماعات ومذاهب مختلفة متطاحنة متحاربة هؤلاء {لست منهم في شيء} أي أنت بريء منهم، وهم منك بريئون، وإنما أمرهم إلى الله تعالى هو الذي يتولى جزاءهم فإنه سيجمعهم يوم القيامة ثم ينبنهم بما كانوا يعملون من الشر والخير {من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها، ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها، وهم لا يظلمون} من قبلنا فلا ننقص المحسن منهم حسنة من حسناته، ولا نضيف إلى سيئآته سيئة ما عملها، هذا حكم الله فيهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- إثبات صفة الإتيان في عرصات القيامة للرب تبارك وتعالى لفصل القضاء.
2- تقرير أشراط الساعة وإن طلوع الشمس منها وأنها متى ظهرت أغلق باب التوبة.
3- حرمة الفرقة في الدين وأن اليهود والنصارى فرقوا دينهم وأن أمة الإسلام أصابتها الفرقة كذلك بل وهي أكثر لحديث وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة.
4- براءة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ممن فرقوا دينهم وترك الأمر لله يحكم بينهم بحكمه العادل.
5- مضاعفة الحسنات، وعدم مضاعفة السيئات عدل من الله ورحمة.

__________
1 )الآيات بمعنى العلامات الدالة على قرب الساعة الكبرى منها عشر جاءت في حديث مسلم إذ روى عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري قال أشرف علينا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من غرفة ونحن نتذاكر الساعة فقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: لا تقوم الساعة حتى تروا عشر آيات. طلوع الشمس من مغربها، والدخان، والدابة، وخروج يأجوج ومأجوج وخروج عيسى بن مريم، وخروج الدجال وثلاثة خسوف: خسف بالمشرق وخسف بالمغرب. وخسف بجزيرة العرب، ونار تخرج من قعر عدن تسوق أو تحشر الناس تبيت معهم حيث باتوا وتقيل معهم حيث قالوا.
2)روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها فإذا رآها الناس آمن من عليها فذلك {حين لا ينفع نفساً إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل} .
3)قرىء فارقوا دينهم أي تركوه وتخلوا عنه وقراءة الجمهور فرقوا بالتضعيف حيث أصبح لكل فرقة اعتقاد وعمل خاص لها ومن فرَّق فقد فارق أحب أم كره.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانعام - (49)  
الحلقة (413)
تفسير سورة الانعام  (44)


(قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ دِينًا قِيَمًا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (161) قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (162) لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (163) قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِي رَبًّا وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (164) وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ الْأَرْضِ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَكُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ سَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (165) 

شرح الكلمات:
قيماً1: أي مستقيماً.
ملة إبراهيم: أي دين إبراهيم وهو الإسلام.
حنيفاً: مائلاً عن الضلالة إلى الهدى.
ونسكي: ذبحي تقرباً إلى الله تعالى.
ومحياي: حياتي.
أبغي رباً: أطلب رباً إلهاً معبوداً أعبده.
ولا تزر وازرة: أي لا تحمل نفس وازرة أي آثمة.
وزر أخرى: أي إثم نفس أخرى.
خلائف الأرض: أي يخلف بعضكم بعضاً جيل يموت وآخر يحيا إلى نهاية الحياة.
ليبلوكم فيما آتاكم: أي ليختبركم فيما أعطاكم من الصحة والمرض والمال والفقر والعلم والجهل.
معنى الآيات:
في هذه الآيات وهي خاتمة هذه السورة التي بلغت آياتها بضعاً وستين ومائة آية وكانت كلها في الحجاج مع العادلين بربهم وبيان طريق الهدى لهم لعلهم يؤمنون فيوحدون ويسلمون. في هذه الآيات أمر الله رسوله أن يعلن عن مفاصلته لأولئك المشركين فقال له {قل إن صلاتي ونسكي2} أي ما أذبحه تقرباً إلى ربي، {ومحياي} أي ما آتيه في حياتي {ومماتي} أي ما أموت عليه من3الطاعات والصالحات {لله رب العالمين} وحده {لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت} أي أمرني ربي سبحانه وتعالى، {وأنا أول المسلمين} لا يسبقني أحد أبداً. كما أمره أن ينكر على المشركين دعوتهم إليه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأن يعبد معهم آلهتهم، ليعبدوا معه إلهه وقال: {قل أغير الله أبغي رباً} أي أطلب إلهاً، {وهو رب كل شيء} أي ما من كائن في هذه الحياة إلا والله ربه أي خالقه ورازقه، وحافظه، وأعلمه أنه لا تكسب نفس
من خير إلا وهو لها، ولا تكسب من شر إلا عليها، وأنه {ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى} أي لا تحمل نفس مذنبة ذنب نفس مذنبة أخرى، وأن مرد الجميع إلى الله تعالى {ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون} أي ويقضي بينكم فينجو من ينجو ويهلك من يهلك، كما أخبره أن يقول: {وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف الأرض} أي يخلف بعضكم بعضاً هذا يموت فيورث، وهذا الوارث يموت فيورث، وقوله {ورفع بعضكم فوق بعض درجات} أي هذا غني وهذا فقير، هذا صحيح وهذا ضرير هذا عالم وذاك جاهل، ثم علل تعالى لتدبيره فينا بقوله {ليبلوكم} أي يختبركم فيما آتاكم ليرى الشاكر ويرى الكافر ولازم الابتلاء النجاح أو الخيبة فلذا قال {إن ربك سريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم} فيعذب الكافر ويغفر ويرحم الشاكر.
من هداية الآيات.
1- ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام هي الإسلام.
2- مشروعية قول {إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين} في القيام للصلاة4.
3- لا يصح طلب رب غير الله تعالى لأنه رب كل شيء.
4- عدالة الله تعالى تتجلى يوم القيامة.
5- عدالة الجزاء يوم القيامة.
6- تفاوت الناس في الغنى والفقر والصحة والمرض، والبر والفجور وفي كل شيء مظهر من مظاهر تدبير الله تعالى في خلقه. ينتفع به الذاكرون من غير أصحاب الغفلة والنسيان.
__________
1) قيماً مصدر على وزن شِبَع وصف به المنصوب وهو ديناً ومعناه مستقيماً لا عوج فيه وهو الإسلام.
2) قيل المراد من الصلاة هنا صلاة العيد لمناسبة النسك وهو الذبح تقرباً وقيل صلاة نافلة والعموم أولى. وكذا النسك يطلق على الذبح تقرباً وهو مراد ها ويطلق على سائر العبادات من الفرائض والنوافل لأن النسك هو التعبد.
3)وقال القرطبي في الآية وما أوصى به بعد وفاتي وهو حسن ويشهد له قوله تعالى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم.
4)لحديث مسلم عن عليّ بن أبي طالب عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه كان إذا أقام الصلاة قال وجهت وجهي لله فاطر السموات ... الخ الآية وفيه دعاء ذكره القرطبي عند تفسير هذه الآية.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (1)  
الحلقة (414)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 

سورة الأعراف
مكية1
وآياتها خمس ومائتا آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(المص (1) كِتَابٌ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ فَلاَ يَكُن فِي صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِّنْهُ لِتُنذِرَ بِهِ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (2) اتَّبِعُواْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ (3) وَكَم مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءهَا بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا أَوْ هُمْ قَآئِلُونَ (4) فَمَا كَانَ دَعْوَاهُمْ إِذْ جَاءهُمْ بَأْسُنَا إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ (5)
شرح الكلمات:
المص: هذه أحد الحروف المقطعة ويقرأ هكذا: ألف لآم ميم صَادْ. والله أعلم بمراده بها.
كتاب: أي هذا كتاب.
حرج: ضيق.
وذكرى: تذكرة بها يذكرون الله وما عنده وما لديه فيقبلون على طاعته.
أولياء: رؤساؤهم في الشرك.
ما تذكرون: أي تتعظون فترجعون إلى الحق.
وكم من قرية: أي كثيراً من القرى.
بأسنا بياتا: عذابنا ليلاً وهم نائمون.
أو هم قائلون: أي نائمون بالقيلولة وهم مستريحون.
فما كان دعواهم: أي دعاؤهم إلا قولهم إنا كنا ظالمين.
معنى الآيات:
{المص} في هذه الحروف إشارة إلى أن هذا القرآن تألف من مثل هذه الحروف المقطعة وقد عجزتم عن تأليف مثله فظهر بذلك أنه كلام الله ووحيه إلى رسوله فآمنوا به وقوله {كتاب} أي هذا كتاب {أنزل إليك} 2 يا رسولنا {فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه} أي ضيق منه {لتنذر به} قومك عواقب شركهم وضلالهم، وتذكر به المؤمنين منهم ذكرى وقل لهم {اتبعوا ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم} من الهدى والنور، {ولا تتبعوا من دونه} أي من غيره {أولياء} 3 لا يأمرونهم إلا بالشرك والشر والفساد، وهم رؤساء الضلال في قريش {قليلاً ما يذكرون} أي تتعظون فترجعون إلى الحق الذي جانبتموه {وكم4 من قرية} أي وكثيرا من القرى أهلكنا أهلها لما جانبوا الحق ولازموا الباطل {فجاءها5 بأسنا6} أي عذابنا الشديد {بياتاً أو هم قائلون} أي ليلاً أو نهاراً، فما كان دعاءهم7 يومئذ إلا قولهم: يا ويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين فاعترفوا بذنبهم، ولكن هيهات إن ينفعهم الاعتراف بعد معاينة العذاب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- القرآن الكريم هو مصدر نذارة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبشارته بما حواه من الوعد والوعيد، والذكرى والبشرى.
2- وجوب إتباع الوحي، وحرمة إتباع ما يدعو إليه أصحاب الأهواء والمبتدعة.
3- الاعتبار بما حل بالأمم الظالمة من خراب ودمار.
4- لا تنفع التوبة عند معاينة الموت أو العذاب.

شرح الكلمات:
أرسل إليهم: هم الأمم والأقوام.
فلنقصن عليهم بعلم: فلنخبرنهم بأعمالهم متتبعين لها فلا نترك منها شيئاً.
وما كنا غائبين: أي عنهم أيام كانوا يعملون.
الوزن يومئذ الحق: أي العدل.
فمن ثقلت موازينه: أي بالحسنات فأولئك هم المفلحون بدخول الجنة.
خسروا أنفسهم: بدخولهم النار والاصطلاء بها أبداً.
معايش: جمع معيشة بمعنى العيش الذي يعيشه الإنسان.


__________
1) إلاّ قوله تعالى: {واسألهم عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر} إلى قوله {وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم.} . فإنها مدنيات.
2) جملة: {أنزل إليك} يصح إعرابها في محل نعت لكتاب ويصح إعرابها في محل نصب حالاً من هذا كتاب نحو: (هذا بعلي شيخا) وإن لم يقدر لفظ هذا تعرب جملة حينئذٍ في محل رفع خبر كتاب، ويكون التنكير في كتاب للتعظيم وهو كالوصف فيسوغ الابتداء به وان كان نكرة نحو قولهم: شرٌ أهو ذا ناب.
3) قالت العلماء: كل من رضي مذهبا فأهل ذلك المذهب أولياؤه، ومنع أولياء من الصرف لأنّ فيه ألف التأنيث.
4) كم: للتكثير كما أنّ ذلك للتقليل وهي في موضع رفع على الابتداء، والخبر جملة أهلكناها، والتقدير: وكثير من القرى أهلكناها.
5){فجاءها} في حرف الفاء هنا إشكال لأنّ الإهلاك قد تمّ فما معنى مجيء البأس حينئذ؟ وعليه فليكن تقدير الكلام: وكم من قرية أردنا إهلاكها فجاءها بأسنا.
6) البأس: العذاب الآتي على النفس.
))الدعاء والدعوى بمعنى واحد ومنه: وآخر دعواهم أي: دعائهم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (2)  
الحلقة (415)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 


(فَلَنَسْأَلَنّ
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (3)  
الحلقة (416)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 155الى صــــ 157)

وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ السَّاجِدِينَ (11) قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلَّا تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ (12) قَالَ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا فَمَا يَكُونُ لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ (13) قَالَ أَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ (14) قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ (15) قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لَأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (16) ثُمَّ لَآتِيَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ وَعَنْ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَعَنْ شَمَائِلِهِمْ وَلَا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ (17) قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا لَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (18) 

لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ لَمْ يَكُن مِّنَ السَّاجِدِينَ (11) قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَاْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ (12) قَالَ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا فَمَا يَكُونُ لَكَ أَن تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ (13) قَالَ فَأَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ (14) قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ المُنظَرِينَ (15) قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (16) ثُمَّ لآتِيَنَّهُم مِّن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ وَعَنْ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَعَن شَمَآئِلِهِمْ وَلاَ تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ (17) قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْؤُومًا مَّدْحُورًا لَّمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَمْلأنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (18)
شرح الكلمات:
خلقناكم ثم صورناكم: أي خلقنا أباكم آدم أي قدرناه من الطين ثم صورناه على الصورة البشرية الكريمة التي ورثها بنوه من بعده إلى نهاية الوجود الإنساني.
فسجدوا: أي سجود تحية لآدم عليه السلام.
إبليس: أبو الشياطين من الجن وكنيته أبو مرة، وهو الشيطان الرجيم.
فاهبط منها: أي من الجنة.
من الصاغرين: جمع صاغر الذليل المهان.
فبما أغويتني: أي فبسبب إضلالك لي.
مذموماً مدحوراً: ممقوتاً مذموماً مطروداً.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في تعداد أنعم الله تعالى على عباده تلك النعم الموجبة لشكره تعالى بالإيمان
به وطاعته فقال تعالى {ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم1} أي خلقنا أباكم آدم من طين ثم صورناه بالصورة البشرية التي ورثها بنوه عنه، {ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم} وفي هذا إنعام آخر وهو تكريم أبيكم آدم بأمر الملائكة بالسجود له تحية له وتعظيما {فسجدوا إلا إبليس2 لم يكن من الساجدين} أي أبى وامتنع أن يسجد، فسأله ربه تعالى قائلاً: {ما منعك ألا تسجد3 إذ أمرتك} أي: أي شيء جعلك لا تسجد فأجاب إبليس قائلاً: {أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار، وخلقته من طين} فأنا أشرف منه فكيف أسجد له، ولم لكن إبليس مصيباً في هذه القياس4 الفاسد أولاً: ليست النار أشرف من الطين بل الطين أكثر نفعاً وأقل ضرراً، والنار كلها ضرر، وما فيها من نفع ليس بشيء إلى جانب الضرر وثانياً: إن الذي أمره بالسجود هو الرب الذي تجب طاعته سواء كان المسجود له فاضلاً أو مفضولاً، وهنا أمره الرب تعالى أن يهبط من الجنة فقال {اهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين} أي الذليلين الحقيرين، ولما وقع إبليس في ورطته، وعرف سبب هلكته وهو عدم سجوده لآدم قال للرب تبارك وتعالى {انظرني} أي أمهلني لا تمتني {إلى يوم يبعثون} فأجابه الرب بقوله {إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم} وهو فناء هذه الدنيا فقط وذلك قبل البعث، جاء هذا الجواب في سورة الحجر وهنا قال {إنك من المنظرين} ومراد إبليس في الإمهال التمكن من إفساد أكبر عدد من بني آدم انتقاماً منهم إذ كان آدم هو السبب في طرده من الرحمة، ولما أجابه الرب إلى طلبه قال: {فبما أغويتني} أي أضللتني {لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم} يريد آدم وذريته، والمراد من الصراط الإسلام إذ هو الطريق المستقيم والموصل بالسالك له إلى رضوان الله تعالى {ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم5 ومن خلفهم وعن
__________
1 ويصح أن يقال: خلقناكم نطفاً ثم صورناكم، وما في التفسير أولى بالآية وأصح بدليل قوله: {ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم} .
2 استثناء من غير الجنس إذ إبليس من الجنّ ولم يكن من الملائكة.
3 {ما منعك} ما: في موضع رفع بالابتداء فهي اسم استفهام والتقدير أي شيء منعك من السجود، وأن المصدرية مدغمة في لا الزائدة بدليل عدم زيادتها في {ص} إذ قال: {ما منعك أن تسجد} أي: من السجود لآدم.
4 قال ابن عباس والحسن: أوّل من قاس إبليس فأخطأ القياس، فمن قاس الدين برأيه قرنه الله تعالى مع إبليس. قال العلماء: من جوهر الطين الرزانة والسكون والوقار والأناة ولهذا تاب آدم، ومن جوهر النار الخفة والحدة والطيش والارتفاع ولذا لم يتب إبليس.
5 معناه: لأصدنّهم عن الحق، وأرغبهم في الدنيا وأشككهم في الآخرة وهذا غاية الضلال، وقال بعضهم: المراد من قوله: {من بين أيديهم} من دنياهم {ومن خلفهم} من آخرتهم، {وعن أيمانهم} يعني حسناتهم {وعن شمائلهم} يعني سيئاتهم.
***************************


أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم} يريد يحيط بهم فيمنعهم سلوك الصراط المستقيم حتى لا ينجوا ويهلكوا كما هلك هو زاده الله هلاكاً، وقوله {ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين} هذا قول إبليس للرب تعالى، ولا تجد أكثر أولاد آدم الذي أضللتني بسببه شاكرين لك بالإيمان والتوحيد والطاعات.
وهنا أعاد الله أمره بطرد اللعين فقال {اخرج منها} أي من الجنة {مذموماً مدحوراً} أي ممقوتاً مطروداً (لمن تبعك1 منهم لأملأن جهنم منكم أجمعين} أي فبعزتي لأملأن جهنم منك وممن اتبعك منهم أجمعين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- خطر الكبر على الإنسان.
2- ضرر القياس2 الفاسد.
3- خطر إبليس وذريته على بني آدم، والنجاة منهم بذكر الله تعالى وشكره.
4- الشكر هو الإيمان والطاعة لله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
__________
1 اللام في {لمن} موطئة للقسم، واللام في {لأملأنّ} في جواب القسم والتقدير: وعزتي من تبعك منهم لأملأن جهنم منك ومنهم أجمعين.
2 القياس من الكتاب والسنة وإجماع علماء الأمة مشروع محمود لأنّه اعتصام بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة، وإنّما المذموم المحرّم: القياس على غير أصل من هذه الأصول الثلاثة: الكتاب، السنة، الإجماع، وهذا علي ابن أبي طالب لما قال له أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما أقيلوني بيعتي فقال عليّ: والله لا نقيلك ولا نستقيلك رضيك رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على دنيانا أفلا نرضاك لديننا فقاس الإمامة على الصلاة لله، وقاس أبو بكر الزكاة على الصلاة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (4)  
الحلقة (417)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 158الى صــــ 160)

وَيَاآدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلَا مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلَا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (19) فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ (20) وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ (21) فَدَلَّاهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (22) 
شرح الكلمات:
وزوجك: هي حواء التي خلقها الله تعالى من ضلع آدم الأيسر.
الجنة: دار السلام التي دخلها رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليلة الإسراء والمعراج.
في الظالمين: أي لأنفسهم.
فوسوس: الوسوسة: الصوت الخفي، وسوسة1 الشيطان لابن آدم إلقاء معانٍ فاسدة ضارة في صدره مزينة ليعتقدها أو يقول بها أو يعمل.
ليبدي2 لهما ما ووري: ليظهر لهما ما ستر عنهما من عوراتهما.
وقاسمهما: حلف لكل واحد منهما.
فدلاهما بغرور: أي أدناهما شيئاً فشيئاً بخداعه وتغريره حتى أكلا من الشجرة.
وطفقا يخصفان: وجعلا يشدان عليهما من ورق الجنة ليسترا عوراتهما.
معنى الآيات:
ولما طرد الرحمن إبليس من الجنة نادى آدم قائلاً له {يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك} أي حواء {الجنة فكلا من حيث شئتما} يعنى من ثمارها وخيراتها، {ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة} أشار لهما إلى شجرة من أشجار الجنة معينة، ونهاهما عن الأكل منها، وعلمهما أنهما إذا أكلا منها كانا من الظالمين المستوجبين للعقاب، واستغل إبليس هذه الفرصة التي أتيحت له فوسوس3 لهما مزيناً لهما الأكل من الشجرة قائلاً لهما {ما نهاكما ربكما عن هذه الشجرة إلا أن
__________
1 الوسواس اسم للشيطان أيضاً قال تعالى: {من شر الوسواس الخناس} .
2 اللام: لام العاقبة والصيرورة.
3 ذهب الأولون مذاهب في تحديد كيفية اتصال إبليس بآدم وحوارهما في الجنة وهو خارج منها حتى وسوس لهما فأكلا من الشجرة التي لم يأذن الله تعالى لهما في الأكل منها إلا أن المخترعات الحديثة بيّنت لنا كيفية ذلك الاتصال وبيانه: ان الإنسان في نفسه قابلية لتلقي الوسواس أشبه ما تكون بجهاز اللاسلكي بواسطتها يتم الاتصال بين الإنسان وعدّوه إبليس وذريته.
*****************
تكونا ملكين أو تكونا من الخالدين} {وقاسمهما} أي حلف لهما أنه ناصح1 لهما وليس بغاش لهما، {فدلاهما بغرور} وخداع حتى أكلا {فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت ... } أي ظهرت لهما سوءاتهما2 حيث انحسر النور3 الذي كان يغطيهما، فجعلا يشدان من ورق الجنة على أنفسهما ليستر عوراتهما، وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وطفقا يخصفا عليهما من ورق الجنة} وعندئذ ناداهما ربهما سبحانه وتعالى، قائلاً: ألم أنهكما عن هذه الشجرة وهو استفهام تأديب وتأنيب، {وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين} فكيف قبلتما نصحه وهو عدوكما.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- سلاح إبليس الذي يحارب به ابن آدم هو الوسوسة والتزيين لا غير.
2- تقرير عداوة الشيطان للإنسان.
3- النهي يقتضي التحريم إلا أن توجد قرينة تصرف عنه إلى الكراهة.
4- وجوب ستر العورة من الرجال والنساء سواء.
5- جواز الاقسام بالله تعالى، ولكن لا يحلف إلا صادقاً.

__________
1 قال قتادة: حلف لهما بالله أنه خلق قبلهما وأنه أعلم منهما وحلف أنه ناصح لهما فانغرا به، على حد قول العلماء: مَنْ خدعنا بالله انخدعنا له.
2 سُمي الفرجان سوأتين وعورة لأن السوءة مشتقة مما يسيء إلى النفس بالألم والعورة هي كل ما استحيي من كشفه.
3 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: تقلّص النور الذي كان لباسهما فصار أظفاراً في الأيدي والأرجل. والله أعلم.
******************************  **
قَالَا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23) قَالَ اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (24) قَالَ فِيهَا تَحْيَوْنَ وَفِيهَا تَمُوتُونَ وَمِنْهَا تُخْرَجُونَ (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
ظلمنا أنفسنا: أي بأكلهما من الشجرة.
الخاسرين: الذين خسروا دخول الجنة والعيش فيها.
مستقر: مكان استقرار وإقامة..
متاع إلى حين: تمتع بالحياة إلى حين انقضاء آجالكم.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في الحديث عن آدم عليه السلام، أنه لما ذاق آدم وحواء الشجرة وبدت لهما سؤاتهما وعاتبهما ربهما على ذلك قالا معلنين عن توبتهما: {ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا1} أي بذوق الشجرة {وإن لم تغفر لنا} أي خطيئتنا هذه {لنكونن من الخاسرين} أي الهالكين، وتابا فتاب الله تعالى عليهما وقال لهم اهبطوا إلى الأرض إذ لم تعد الجنة في السماء داراً لهما بعد ارتكاب المعصية، إن إبليس عصا بامتناعه عن السجود لآدم، وآدم وحواء بأكلهما من الشجرة وقوله {بعضكم لبعض عدو} أي اهبطوا إلى الأرض2 حال كون بعضكم لبعض عدواً، إبليس وذريته عدو لآدم ونبيه، وآدم وبنوه عدو لإبليس وذريته، {ولكم في الأرض مستقر} ، أي مقام استقرار، {ومتاع إلى حين} أي تمتع بالحياة إلى حين انقضاء الآجال وقوله تعالى {فيها تحيون وفيها تموتون ومنها تخرجون} 3 يريد من الأرض التي أهبطهم إليها وهي هذه الأرض التي يعيش عليها بنو آدم، والمراد من الخروج، الخروج من القبور إلى البعث والنشور.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- قول آدم وحواء: {ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا..} الآية هو الكلمة التي ألقاها تعالى إلى آدم فتلقاها عنه فتاب عليه بها.
2- شرط التوبة الاعتراف بالذنب وذلك بالاستغفار أي طلب المغفرة.
3- شؤم الخطيئة كان سبب طرد إبليس من الرحمة، وإخراج آدم من الجنة.
4- لا تَتِمُّ حياةٌ للإنسان على غير الأرض، ولا يدفن بعد موته في غيرها لدلالة آية {فيها تَحْيَوْن وفيها تموتون ومنها تُخْرجون} .
__________
1 أي: يا ربنا، حذف حرف النداء لقربه منهما سبحانه وتعالى إذ يُنادى بحرف النداء البعيد.
2 قال ابن كثير: لو كان في تعيين الأماكن التي هبط فيها آدم وحواء وإبليس فائدة تعود على المكلّفين في دينهم أو دنياهم لذكرها الله تعالى.
3 أي: للحساب والجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا من خير وشرّ.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (5)  
الحلقة (418)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 161الى صــــ 165)

**يَابَنِي آدَمَ قَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ لِبَاسًا يُوَارِي سَوْآتِكُمْ وَرِيشًا وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَى ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ ذَلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (26) يَابَنِي آدَمَ لَا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنْزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْآتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (27) وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (28)* *
**شرح الكلمات:
**وريشاً1: لباس الزينة والحاجة.
يواري سوءاتكم: يستر عوراتكم.
لباس التقوى.: خير في حفظ العورات والأجسام والعقول والأخلاق.
من آيات الله: دلائل قدرته.
لا يفتننكم: أي لا يصرفنكم عن طاعة الله الموجبة لرضاه ومجاورته في الملكوت الأعلى.
أبويكم: آدم وحواء.
قبيله: جنوده من الجن.
فاحشه: خصلة قبيحة شديدة القبح كالطواف بالبيت عراة.
__________**
1 الريش للطائر ما يستر جسمه، وللإنسان اللّباس وجمعه رياش وهو ما كان فاخراً من أنواع الألبسة.**
*****************
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {يا بني1 آدم قد نزلنا2 عليكم لباساً يواري سوءاتكم وريشاً} هذا النداء الكريم المقصود منه تذكير للمشركين من قريش بنعم الله وقدرته عليهم لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنون ويسلمون بترك الشرك والمعاصي، من نعمه عليهم أن أنزل عليهم لباساً يوارون به سوءاتهم، {وريشاً} لباساً يتجملون به، في أعيادهم ومناسباتهم، ثم أخبر تعالى أن لباس التقوى خير لصاحبه من لباس الثياب، لأن المتقي عبد ملتزم بطاعة الله ورسوله، والله ورسوله يأمران بستر العورات، ودفع الغائلات، والمحافظة على الكرامات، ويأمران بالحياء، والعفة وحسن السمت ونظافة الجسم والثياب فأين لباس الثياب مجردة عن التقوى3 من هذه؟؟.
وقوله تعالى {ذلك من آيات الله} أي من دلائل قدرته الموجبة للإيمان به وطاعته، وقوله {لعلهم يذكرون} أي رجاء أن يذكروا هذه النعم فيشكروا بالإيمان والطاعة.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (26) وفي الآية الثانية (27) ناداهم مرة ثانية فقال {يا بني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما4 سوءاتهما} يحذرهم من إغواء الشيطان لهم مذكراً إياهم بما صنع مع أبويهما من إخراجهما5 من الجنة بعد نزعه لباسهما عنهما فانكشفت سوءاتهما الأمر الذي سبب إخراجهما من دار السلام، منبهاً لهم على خطورة العدو من حيث أنه يراهم هو وجنوده، وهم لا يرونهم. ثم أخبر تعالى أنه جعل الشياطين أولياء للذين لا يؤمنون، وذلك حسب سنته في خلقه، فالشياطين يمثلون قمة الشر والخبث فالذين لا يؤمنون قلوبهم مظلمة لانعدام نور الإيمان فيها فهي متهيئة
__________**
1 ابتداء الخطاب بالنداء الحكمة منه ليقع إقبال المنادين على ما بعد النداء بكل قلوبهم.
2 إنزال اللّباس من السماء يعود لأمور منها: أن آدم أوّل من ستر عورته بورق التين من شجر الجنة ومنها أنّ آدم نزل مكسواًّ وورث عنه أولاده ذلك، ومنها أن الماء الذي به النبات ومنه يتخذ اللباس كالقطن مثلاً نزل من السماء وحتى ذوات الصوف والوبر حياتها متوقفة على ماء السماء.
3 قال الشاعر في لباس التقوى ما يلي:
إذا المرء لم يلبس ثياباً من التقى ... تقلب عريانا وإن كان كاسيا
وخير لباس المرء طاعة ربه ... ولا خير فيمن كان لله عاصيا
4في هذه الآية دليل على حرص الشيطان على أن يكشف الآدمي عورته لما يسبق ذلك من الفسق والفجور الذين يرغب الشيطان في إيقاع الآدمي فيهما.
5 تكاد تكون هذه سنة بشرية لا تتخلّف إذ ما من أمّة تبرج نساؤها فكشفن محاسنهن وأبدين عوراتهن إلاّ أسرع إليها الهلاك بزوال الملك وذهاب السلطان.**
***************************

لقبول الشياطين وقبول ما يوسوسون به ويوحونه من أنواع المفاسد والشرور كالشرك والمعاصي على اختلافها، وبذلك تتم الولاية بين الشياطين والكافرين، وكبرهان على هذا الولاء بينهم أن المشركين إذا فعلوا فاحشة خصلة ذميمة قبيحة شديدة القبح ونهوا عنها احتجوا على فعلهم بأنهم وجدوا آباءهم يفعلونها، وأن الله تعالى أمرهم بها وهي حجة باطلة لما يلي:
أولاً: فعل آبائهم ليس ديناً ولا شرعاً.
ثانياً: حاشا لله تعالى الحكيم العليم أن يأمر بالفواحش إنما يأمر بالفواحش الذين يأتونها وهم الشياطين وأولياؤهم من الإنس ولهذا رد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله: {إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء} ووبخهم معنفاً إياهم بقوله: {أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون} .
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- التذكير بنعم الله تعالى المقتضي للشكر عك ذلك بالإيمان والتقوى1.
2- التحذير من الشيطان وفتنته لاسيما وأنه يرى الإنسان والإنسان لا يراه.
3- القلوب الكافرة هي الآثمة، وكذلك تتم الولاية بين الشياطين والكافرين.
4- قبح الفواحش وحرمتها.
5- بطلان الاحتجاج بفعل الناس إذ لا حجة إلا في الوحي الإلهي.
6- تنزه الرب تعالى عن الرضا بالفواحش فضلاً عن الأمر بها.
__________
1 الإيمان والتقوى بهما تحصل ولاية الرب للعبد، قال تعالى: {ألا إنّ أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون} .
*************************
**قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَقِيمُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ (29) فَرِيقًا هَدَى وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلَالَةُ إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ (30) يَابَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
القسط1: العدل في القول والحكمة والعمل.
أقيموا وجوهكم: أي أخلصوا العبادة لله واستقبلوا بيته.
كما بدأكم تعودون: كما بدأ خلقكم أول مرة يعيدكم بعد الموت أحياء.
أولياء من دون الله: يوالونهم محبة ونصرة وطاعة، من غير الله تعالى.
زينتكم: أي البسوا ثيابكم عند الدخول في الصلاة.
ولا تسرفوا: في أكل ولا شرب، والإسراف مجاوزة الحد المطلوب في كل شيء.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق قي بيان أخطاء مشركي قريش فقد قالوا في الآيات السابقة محتجين على فعلهم الفواحش بأنهم وجدوا آباءهم على ذلك وأن الله تعالى أمرهم بها وأكذبهم الله تعالى في ذلك وقال في هذه الآية (29) {قل} يا رسولنا {أمر ربي بالقسط} الذي هو العدل وهو الإيمان بالله ورسوله وتوحيد الله تعالى في عبادته، وليس هو الشرك بالله وفعل الفواحش، والكذب على الله تعالى بأنه حلل كذا وهو لم يحلل، وحرم كذا وهو لم يحرم، وقوله تعالى {وأقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد} أي وقل لهم يا رسولنا أقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد2 أي أخلصوا لله العبادة، واستقبلوا بيته الحرام، {وادعوه} سبحانه وتعالى {مخلصين له الدين} أي ادعوه وحده ولا تدعوا معه أحداً قوله: {كما بدأكم تعودون} يذكرهم بالدار الآخرة والحياة الثانية، فإن من آمن بالحياة بعد الموت والجزاء على كسبه خيراً أو شراً أمكنه أن يستقيم على العدل والخير طوال الحياة وقوله {فريقاً3 هدى، وفريقاً حق عليهم الضلالة4} بيان لعدله وحكمته ومظاهر قدرته فهو المبديء والمعيد والهادي والمضل، له الملك المطلق والحكم
__________**
1 القسط: العدل، وهو وسط بين الشرك والإلحاد. ولذا قال ابن عباس: القسط: لا إله إلاّ الله أي: بأن يعبد الله وحده.
2 أي: في كل موضع للصلاة من سائر بقاع الأرض إذ موضع السجود هو المسجد وإقامة الرجوه بالذات معناه أن لا يلتفت بقلبه ولا بوجهه إلى غير الله تعالى وهو إخلاص العبادة لله عز وجل.
3 {فريقاً} نصب على الحال من الضمير في تعودون أي: حال كونكم فريقين فريقاً مهدياً سعيداً، وفريقاً وجبت عليه الضلالة فجاء الموقف ضالاً شقياً، وقال القرطبي: من ابتدأ الله خلقه للضلالة صيّره للضلالة ومن ابتدأ الله خلقه على الهدى صيّره إلى الهدى، وشاهد قوله هذا آدم وإبليس فآدم مخلوق للهداية وإبليس للضلالة.
4 اخرج مسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: كانت المرأة في الجاهلية تطوف بالبيت وهي عريانة وتقول:
من يعيرني تطوافأ تجعله على فرجها وتقول:
اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله ...
وما بدا منه فلا أحله**
*************************
الأوحد، فكيف يعدل به أصنام وأوثان هدى فريقاً من عباده فاهتدوا، وأضل آخرين فضلوا ولكن بسبب رغبتهم عن الهداية وموالاتهم لأهل الغواية، {إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله} فضلوا ضلالاً بعيداً {ويحسبون} لتوغلهم في الظلام والضلال {أنهم مهتدون} .
وقوله تعالى: {يا بني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد} أي: البسوا ثيابكم عند الطواف1 بالبيت فلا تطوفوا عراة، وعند الصلاة فلا تصلوا وأنتم مكشوفوا العورات كما يفعل المشركون المتخذون الشياطين أولياء فأضلتهم حتى زينت لهم الفواحش قولاً وفعلاً واعتقاداً. وقوله: {كلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا2} أي كلوا مما أحل الله لكم واشربوا، ولا تسرفوا بتحريم ما أحل الله، وشرع ما لم يشرع لكم فالزموا العدل، فإنه تعالى لا يحب المسرفين فاطلبوا حبه بالعدل، واجتنبوا بغضه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب العدل في القول وفي الحكم.
2- وجوب إخلاص العبادة صلاةً كانت أو دعاءً لله تعالى.
3- ثبوت القدر.
4- وجوب ستر العورة في الصلاة.
5- حرمة الإسراف في الأكل والشرب وفي كل شيء.
__________**
1 هذه الآية الكريمة أصل من أصول الدواء، إذ أمرت بالأكل والشرب وهما قوام الحياة وحرمت الإسراف فيهما وهو سبب كافة الأمراض إذ قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شراً من بطنه بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه فإن كان لا محالة فثلث لطعامه وثلث لشرابه وثلث لنفَسِهِ" وشاهد آخر أنه كان لهارون الرشيد طبيب نصراني قال لعلي بن الحسين: ليس في كتابكم من علم الطب شيء، والعلم علمان علم أديان وعلم أبدان فقال له علي: قد جمع الله الطب كلّه في نصف آية من كتابنا فقال له ما هي؟ قال: قوله عز وجل {وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا} .
2 روي أن سمرة بن جندب رضي الله عنه سأل عن ابنه فقيل له: بشم البارحة؟ قال: بشم؟ قالوا: نعم قال: أما إنه لو مات ما صليت عليه، وقال العلماء: من الإسراف: الأكل بعد الشبع، وقال لقمان لابنه: يا بني لا تأكل شبعاً فوق شبع فإنك إن تنبذه للكلب خير من أن تأكله.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (6)  
الحلقة (419)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 166الى صــــ 170)

**قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (32) قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (33) وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ (34)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
من حرم زينة الله: التحريم: المنع، والزينة. ما يتزين به من ثياب وغيرها.
والطيبات: جمع طيب وهو الحلال غير المستخبث.
خالصة: لا يشاركهم فيها الكفار لأنهم في النار.
الفواحش: جمع فاحشة والمراد بها هنا الزنى واللواط السري كالعلني.
والإثم: كل ضار قبيح من الخمر وغيرها من سائر الذنوب.
والبغي بغير الحق: الظلم بغير قصاص ومعاقبة بالمثل.
وأن تشركوا: أي الشرك بالله وهو عبادة غير الله تعالى.
السلطان: الحجة التي تثبت بها الحقوق المختلف فيها أو المتنازع عليها.
أجل: وقت محدد تنتهي إليه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما حرم المشركون الطواف بالبيت بالثياب وطافوا بالبيت عراة بدعوى أنهم لا يطوفون بثياب عصوا الله تعالى فيها، أنكر تعالى ذلك عليهم بقوله: {قل من حرم1 زينة الله التي
__________
**1 الزينة: هنا الملبس الحسن من غير ما حرّم كالذهب والحرير على الرجال ويطلق لفظ الزينة أيضاً على مطلق اللباس ولو لم يكن حسناً.**
***********************
أخرج لعباده والطيبات من الرزق1} كلحوم ما حرموه من السوائب، فالاستفهام في قوله {قل من حرم زينة الله} للإنكار. ومعنى أخرجها: أنه أخرج النبات من الأرض كالقطن والكتان ومعادن الحديد لأن الدروع من الحديد، وقوله تعالى: {قل هي للذين2 آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا} بالأصالة، لأن المؤمنين علماء فيحسنون العمل والإنتاج والصناعة، والكفار تبع هم في ذلك لجهلهم وكسلهم وعدم بصيرتهم، {خالصة3 يوم القيامة} أي هي خالصة للمؤمنين يوم القيامة لا يشاركهم فيها الكفار ولأنهم في دار الشقاء النار والعياذ بالله تعالى وقوله تعالى {كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون} أي كهذا التفصيل والبيان الذي بيناه وفصلناه في هذه الآيات وما زلنا نفصل ونبين ما ننزل من آيات القرآن الكريم لقوم يعلمون أما غيرهم من أهل الجهل والضلال فإنهم لا ينتفعون بذلك لأنهم محجوبون بظلمة الكفر والشرك ودخان الأهواء والشهوات والشبهات.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (32) أما الآية الثانية (33) فقد تضمنت بيان أصول المحرمات وأمهات الذنوب وهي: الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن، والإثم: وهو سائر المعاصي بترك الواجب أو فعل الحرام والبغي: وهو الاستطالة على الناس والاعتداء عليهم بهضم حقوقهم وأخذ أموالهم وضرب أجسامهم وذلك بغير حق أوجب ذلك الاعتداء وسوغه كأن يعتدي الشخص فيقتص منه ويعاقب بمثل ما جنى وظلم، والشرك بالله تعالى بعبادة غيره، والقول على الله تعالى بدون علم منه وذلك كشرع ما لم يشرع، بتحريم ما لم يحرم، وإيجاب ما لم يوجب.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية أما الثالثة والأخيرة في هذا السياق (34) فقد أخبر تعالى فيها أن لكل أمة أجلاً محدداً أي وقتاً معيناً يتم هلاكها فيه لا تتقدمه بساعة ولا تتأخر عنه بأخرى. وفي هذا إشارة أفصح من عبارة وهي أن هلاك الأمم والجماعات والأفراد يتم بسبب
__________**
1 الطيبات: اسم عام لكل ما طاب كسباً وطعماً وقد أكل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اللحم والعسل والحلوى والبطيخ والرطب، وإنما الذي يكره الإكثار منها والتكلف في شرائها وإعدادها، وعمر لم ينكر الطيبات وإنما أنكر الكثرة منها، فكاد يرى عدم الجمع بين الطيبات ويكتفي بنوع واحد.
2 في الآية دليل على التجمل بأحسن الثياب وخاصة في الأعياد والجمع وزيارة الإخوان ومقابلة الوفود، وليس من السنة لبس المرقعات والفوط وليس معنى: {ولباس التقوى} : أنه لباس الخشن والمرقعات أبداً وإنما هو تقوى الله بامتثال الأمر واجتناب النهي، وقد تقدم معناها، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إن الله جميل يحب الجمال".
3 قرىء: {خالصةٌ} بالرفع خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره: هي خالصة، وقرىء {خالصة} بالنصب على الحال أي: ثابتة لهم في الدنيا حال كونها خالصة لهم يوم القيامة.**
*****************************

انحرافهم عن منهج الحياة، كالمرء يهلك بشرب السم، وبإلقاء نفسه من شاهق، أو إشعال النار في جسمه كذلك ارتكاب أمهات الذنوب وأصول المفاسد التي ذكر تعالى في قوله {قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش.....} من شأنها أن تودي بحياة مرتكبيها لا محالة ما لم يتوبوا منها وتصلح حالهم بالعودة إلى منهج الحياة الذي وضع الله في الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة لله ورسوله بفعل كل أمر وترك كل نهي.
**هداية الآيات**
**هن هداية الآيات:**
1- الإنكار الشديد على من يحرم ما أحل الله من الطيبات كبعض المتنطعين1.
2- المستلذات من الطعام والشراب والمزينات من الثياب وغيرها المؤمنون أولى بها من غيرهم لأنهم يحسنون العمل، ويبذلون الجهد لاستخراجها والانتفاع بها. بخلاف أهل الجهالات فإنهم عمي لا يبصرون ومقعدون لا يتحركون. وإن قيل العكس هو الصحيح فإن أمم الكفر وأوربا وأمريكا هي التي تقدمت صناعياً وتمتعت بما يتمتع به المؤمنون؟ فالجواب: أن المؤمنين صرفوا عن العلم والعمل وأقعدوا عن الإنتاج والاختراع بإفساد أعدائهم لهم عقولهم وعقائدهم، فعوقوهم عن العمل مكراً بهم وخداعاً لهم. والدليل أن المؤمنين لما كانوا كاملين في إيمانهم كانوا أرقى الأمم وأكملها حضارة وطهارة وقوة وإنتاجاً مع أن الآية تقول { ... لقوم يعلمون} فإذا حل الجهل محل العلم فلا إنتاج ولا اختراع ولا حضارة.
3- بيان أصول المفاسد وهي الفواحش وما ذكر بعدها إلى {.....وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون} .
4 - ذكرت هذه المفاسد بطريق التدلي آخرها أخطرها وهكذا أخفها أولها.
5- أجل2 الأمم كأجل الأفراد يتم الهلاك عند انتظام المرض كامل الأمة أو أكثر أفرادها كما يهلك الفرد عندما يستشري المرض في كامل جسمه.
__________**
1 روى النسائي بسند صحيح قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "كلوا واشربوا والبسوا وتصدقوا من غير مخيلة ولا سرف فإن الله يحب أن يرى نعمته على عبده" وقال البخاري عن ابن عباس: "كل ما شئت والبس ما شئت ما أخطأتك خصلتان، سرف، ومخيلة.
2 الأجل: هو الوقت الموقت، فأجل الموت هو: وقت الموت وأجل الدَّين هو وقت حلوله وكل شيء وقِّت به شيء فهو أجل له.**
********************
**يَابَنِي آدَمَ إِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي فَمَنِ اتَّقَى وَأَصْلَحَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (35) وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (36)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إما يأتينكم: أصل إما إن -الشرطية- وما زائدة لتقوية الكلام أدغمت فيها (إن) فصارت إما.
يقصون1 عليكم آياتي: يتلونها عليكم آية بعد آية مبينين لكم ما دلت عليه من أحكام الله وشرائعه، ووعده ووعيده.
فمن اتقى: أي الشرك فلم يشرك وأصلح نفسه بالأعمال الصالحة.
فلا خوف عليهم: في الدنيا والآخرة.
ولا يحزنون: على ما تركوا وراءهم أو فاتهم الحصول عليه من أمور الدنيا.
**معنى الآيتين:**
هذا النداء جائز أن يكون نداءً عاماً لكل بني آدم كما هو ظاهر اللفظ وأن البشرية كلها نوديت به على ألسنة رسلها، وجائز أن يكون خاصاً بمشركي العرب وأن يكون المراد من الرسل محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذكر بصيغة الجمع تعظيماً وتكريماً له، وما نوديت إليه البشرية أو مشركوا العرب هو إخبار الله تعالى لهم بأن من جاءه رسول من جنسه يتلو عليه آيات ربه وهي تحمل العلم بالله وصفاته وبيان محابه ومساخطه، فمن اتقى الله فترك الشرك به، وأصلح ما أفسده قبل العلم من نفسه وخلقه وعقله وذلك بالإيمان والعمل الصالح فهؤلاء في حكم الله أنه {لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} في الحياتين2 معاً، أما الذين كذبوا بآيات الله التي جاءت
__________**
1 القصص: هو إتباع الحديث بعضه بعضا.
2 أمّا في البرزخ وفي يوم القيامة فالأمر ظاهر لا خلاف في أنهم لا يخافون ولا يحزنون ولكن في الحياة الدنيا يصيبهم الخوف والحزن، ولكن خوفهم وحزنهم لا يكاد يذكر مع خوف وحزن أهل الكفر والشرك.**
***************************
الرسل بها وقصتها عليهم واستكبروا1 عن العمل بها كما استكبروا عن الإيمان بها، فأولئك البعداء من كل خير {أصحاب النار} أي أهلها {هم فيها خالدون} لا يخرجون منها بحال من الأحوال.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- قطع حجة بني آدم بإرسال الرسل إليهم.
2- أول ما يبدأ به في باب التقوى الشرك بأن يتخلى عنه الإنسان المؤمنين أولاً.
3- الإصلاح يكون بالأعمال الصالحة التي شرعها الله مزكية للنفوس مطهرة لها.
4- التكذيب كالاستكبار كلاهما مانع من التقوى والعمل الصالح. ولذا أصحابهما هم أصحاب النار.
__________
1** الاستكبار: المبالغة في التكبّر وضمن مع الاستكبار الإعراض، والمعنى: واستكبروا فأعرضوا عنها.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (7)  
الحلقة (420)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 171الى صــــ 175)


فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يَنَالُهُمْ نَصِيبُهُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُ  مْ قَالُوا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ (37) قَالَ ادْخُلُوا فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ فِي النَّارِ كُلَّمَا دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا جَمِيعًا قَالَتْ أُخْرَاهُمْ لِأُولَاهُمْ رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِنَ النَّارِ قَالَ لِكُلٍّ ضِعْفٌ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (38) وَقَالَتْ أُولَاهُمْ لِأُخْرَاهُمْ فَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ (39) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لَا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ (40) لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ (41) 
شرح الكلمات:
فمن أظلم: الظلم وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، ولذا المشرك ظالم لأنه وضع العبادة في غير موضعها حيث عبد بها من لا يستحقها.
نصيبهم: ما قدر لهم في كتاب المقادير.
رسلنا: المراد بهم ملك الموت وأعوانه.
قالوا ضلوا عنا: غابوا عنا فلم نرهم ولم نجدهم.
في أمم: أي في جملة أمم.
اداركو: أي تداركوا ولحق بعضهم بعضا حتى دخلوها كلهم.
أخراهم لأولاهم: الأتباع قالوا للرؤساء في الضلالة وهم المتبوعون.
تكسبون: من الظلم والشر والفساد.
يلج الجمل في سم الخياط: أي يدخل الجمل في ثقب الإبرة.
المجرمين: الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم فأفسدوها بالشرك والمعاصي.
مهاد: فراش يمتهدونه من النار.
غواش: أغشية يتغطون بها من النار كذلك.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى بأنه لا أظلم ولا أجهل ولا أضل ممن يفترى على الله الكذب فيقول اتخذ ولداً أو أمر بالفواحش، أو حرم كذا وهو لم يحرم، أو كذب بآياته التي جاءت بها رسله فجحدها وعاند في ذلك وكابر، فهؤلاء المفترون المكذبون يخبر تعالى أنه {ينالهم نصيبهم من الكتاب}
أي ما كتب لهم في اللوح المحفوظ من خير وشر وسعادة أو شقاء1 {حتى2 إذا جاءتهم رسلنا} أي ملك الموت وأعوانه {يتوفونهم} يقولون لهم {أين ما كنتم تدعون من دون الله} أي تعبدون من أولياء؟ فيجيبون قائلين: {ضلوا عنا} أي غابوا فلم نرهم. قال تعالى: {وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين} ويوم القيامة يقال لهم {ادخلوا في أمم قد خلت من قبلكم من الجن والإنس} في النار، فيدخلون {كلما دخلت أمة لعنت أختها} فلعن المشركون بعضهم بعضاً، واليهود والنصارى كذلك، {حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعاً} أي تلاحقوا وتم دخولهم النار أخذوا يشتكون {قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا} أي يا ربنا {هؤلاء أضلونا} عن صراطك فلم نعبدك {فأتهم عذاباً ضعفاً} أي مضاعفاً {من النار} ، فأجابهم الله تعالى بقوله {لكل ضعف} لكل واحدة منكم ضعف من العذاب {ولكن لا تعلمون} ، إذ الدار دار عذاب فهو يتضاعف على كل من فيها، وحينئذ {قالت أولاهم لأخراهم ما كان لكم علينا من3 فضل، فذوقوا4 العذاب بما كنتم تكسبون} أي من الشرك والافتراء على الله والتكذيب بآياته، ومجانبة طاعته وطاعة رسوله.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الثلاث أما الآيتان الرابعة والخامسة فإن الرابعة قررت حكماً عظيماً وهو أن الذين كذبوا بآيات الله واستكبروا5 عنها فلم يؤمنوا ولم يعملوا الصالحات وعاشوا عاد الشرك والشر والفساد هؤلاء إذا مات أحدهم وعرجت الملائكة بروحه إلى السماء لا تفتح له أبوب السماء6، ويكون مآلهم النار كما قال تعالى {ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط} فعلق دخولهم الجنة على مستحيل وهو دخول الجمل في ثقب الإبرة، والمعلق عاد مستحيل مستحيل. قال تعالى: {وكذلك نجزي المجرمين} على أنفسهم حيث أفسدوها بالشرك والمعاصي. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الرابعة، وهي قوله تعالى: {إن الذين
__________
1 أي: في الدنيا لا في الآخرة فهم أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ولا سعادة مع دخول النار.
2 حتى هنا: ابتدائية وليست غائية إذ هي بداية خبر المكذبين المستكبرين المعرضين. قال سيبويه: حتى، وإمّا، وألاَّ لا يُمَلْن لأنهن حروف وكتبت حتى بالياء لأنها أشبهت سكرى وحبلى.
3 {مِنْ} زائدة لتأكيد نفي الفضل.
4 الذوق هنا: مستعمل للإهانة والتشفي والباء في {بما كنتم تكسبون} سببية.
5 جملة: {إنّ الدين} الخ مستأنفة استئنافاً ابتدائياً سيقت لتحقيق خلود الفريقين في النار معاً والفريقان هما أولاهما وأخراهما في الآية إذ كلا الفريقين كان مكذباً مستكبراً.
6 القول بأنّ قوله تعالى: {لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء} : كلمة جامعة لمعنى الحرمان من الجزاءات الإلهية قول باطل لأنّه تأويل يبطل به ما أخبر تعالى به من أنّ للسماء أبواب إذ أيّ مانع إن يكون للسماء أبواب لا يدخل معها ملك ولا جني ولا إنسان إلا بإذن ولكل بناء أبواب بحسبه.
***********************
كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط1 وكذلك نجزي المجرم} 2.
أما الخامسة فقد تضمنت الخبر التالي: {لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش} أمم أغطية من النار وكما جزى تعالى هؤلاء المكذبين المستكبرين والمجرمين يجزي بعدله الظالمين لأنفسهم حيث لوثوها وخبثوها بأوضار الذنوب والآثام.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- شر الظلم ما كان كذباً على الله وتكذيباَ بشرائعه.
2- تقرير فتنة القبر3 وعذابه.
3- لعن أهل النار بعضهم بعضاً حنقاً على بعضهم بعضاً إذ كان كل واحد سبباً في عذاب الآخرة.
4- بيان جزاء المكذبين بآيات الله والمستكبرين عنها وهو الحرمان من دخول الجنة وكذلك المجرمون والظالمون.
__________
1 الخياط: أي المخيط.
2 الإجرام: فعل الجرم، وأجرم إذا فعل الجرم وهو: الذنب والذنب: هو ما يفسد الروح وينجسها، فأجرم معناه: أفسد.
3 أخرج ابن كثير في تفسيره عن أبي داود حديثاً طويلاً أشتمل على بيان قبض روح العبد والعروج بها إلى السماء ثم العودة بها إلى القبر وما يجري في القبر من فتنة وما يتم للعبد الصالح من سعادة وللكافر من شقاوة فليُرجع إليه.
***************************
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (42) وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارُ وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلَا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَنُودُوا أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (43) 
شرح الكلمات:
إلا وسعها: طاقتها وما تتحمله وتقدر عليه من العمل.
ونزعنا: أي أقلعنا وأخرجنا.
من غل: أي من حقد وعداوة.
هدانا لهذا: أي للعمل الصالح في الدنيا الذي هذا جزاؤه وهو الجنة.
بما كنتم تعملون: أي بسبب أعمالكم الصالحة من صلاة وصيام وصدقات وجهاد.
معنى الآيتين:
لما ذكر تعالى جزاء أهل التكذيب والاستكبار عن الإيمان والعمل الصالح وكان شقاءً وحرماناً ذكر جزاء أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح فقال: {والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات} ، ولما كان العمل منه الشاق الذي لا يطاق ومنه السهل الذي يقدر عليه قال: {لا نكلف نفساً إلا وسعها} أي ما تقدر عليه من العمل ويكون في استطاعتها، ثم أخبر عن المؤمنين العاملين للصالحات فقال {أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون} . كما أخبر في الآية الثانية أنه طهرهم باطناً فنزع ما في صدورهم من غل1 على بعضهم بعضاً، وأن الأنهار تجري من تحت قصورهم، وأنهم قالوا شاكرين نعم الله عليهم: {الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا} أي لعمل صالح هذا جزاؤه أي الجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم، وقرروا حقيقة وهي أن هدايتهم التي كان جزاؤها الجنة لم يكونوا ليحصلوا عليها لولا أن الله تعالى هو الذي هداهم فقالوا: {وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله} 2 ثم قالوا والله {لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق} فهاهم أهل الكفر والمعاصي في النار، وها نحن أهل الإيمان والطاعات في نعيم الجنة فصدقت الرسل فيما أخبرت به من وعد ووعيد، وناداهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى: هو الذي هداهم فقالوا: {وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله} ، ثم قالوا والله {لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق} فها هم أهل الكفر والمعاصي في النار، وها نحن أهل الإِيمان والطاعات في نعيم الجنة فصدقت الرسل فيما أخبرت به من وعد ووعيد، وناداهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى: {أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها3 بما كنتم تعملون} فيزداد بذلك نعيمهم وتعظم سعادتهم.
__________
1 الغل: الحقد الكامن في الصدر أي: أذهبنا- في الجنة- ما كان في قلوبهم من الغل في الدنيا ولذا فلا يكون لهم من تحاسد في الجنة على تفاوت درجاتهم في العلو والارتفاع. وقال علي رضي الله عنه: فينا والله أهل بدر نزلت: {ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل} .
2 روى النسائي عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "كل أهل الجنة يرى مقعده من النار فيقول لولا أن الله هداني فيكون له شكراً، وكل أهل النار يرى مقعده من الجنة فيقول لو أن الله هداني فيكون له حسرة".
3 روى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لن يدخل أحداً منكم عمله الجنة، قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول الله؟ قال: ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل" وعليه فالباء في قوله: {بما كنتم تعملون} سببية وليست باء العرض إذ أعمال العبد لا تعادل موضع سوط في الجنة فالعمل مورث بفضل الله تعالى ورحمته.
****************************
هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:
1- الإيمان والعمل الصالح موجبان لدخول الجنة مقتض للكرامة في الدارين.
2- لا مشقة لا تحتمل في الدين الصحيح الذي جاءت به الرسل إلا ما كان عقوبة.
3- لا عداوة ولا حسد في الجنة.
4- الهداية هبة من الله فلا تطلب إلا منه، ولا يحصل عليها إلا بطلبها منه تعالى.
5- صدقت الرسل فيما أخْبَرَتْ به من شأن الغيب وغيره.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (8)  
الحلقة (421)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 175الى صــــ 179)

وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ أَنْ قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقًّا فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقًّا قَالُوا نَعَمْ فَأَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ (44) الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ كَافِرُونَ (45) وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ وَعَلَى الْأَعْرَافِ رِجَالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلًّا بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَنَادَوْا أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَمْ يَدْخُلُوهَا وَهُمْ يَطْمَعُونَ (46) وَإِذَا صُرِفَتْ أَبْصَارُهُمْ تِلْقَاءَ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47) 
شرح الكلمات:
فأذن مؤذن: أي أعلن بأعلى صوته أن لعنة الله على الظالمين.
لعنة الله: أي أمره بطرد الظالمين من الرحمة إلى العذاب.
يصدون عن سبيل الله: سبيل الله هي الإسلام والصد: الصرف فهم صرفوا أنفسهم وصرفوا غيرهم.
ويبغونها عوجاً: يطلبون الشريعة أن تميل مع ميولهم وشهواتهم فتخدم أغراضهم.
وبينهما حجاب. أي باب أهل الجنة وأهل النار حاجز فاصل وهو سور الأعراف.
وعلى الأعراف: سور بين الجنة والنار قال تعالى من سورة الحديد {فضرب بينهم بسور} .
يعرفون كلاً بسيماهم: أي كل من أهل الجنة وأهل النار بعلاماتهم.
صرفت أبصارهم: أي نظروا إلى الجهة التي فيها أصحاب النار.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في الحديث عن أصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار فيخبر تعالى أن أصحاب الجنة نادوا أصحاب النار قائلين لهم إنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا به هن الجنة ونعيمها حقاً، فهل1 وجدتم أنتم ما وعدكم ربكم من النار وعذابها حقاً؟ فأجابوهم: نعم2 إنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقاً، وهنا أذن مؤذن قائلاً: لعنة3 الله على الظالمين الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله التي هي الإسلام الموصل إلى رضا الله تعالى والجنة، ويبغونها عوجاً أي يريدون سبيل الله معوجة تدور معهم حيث داروا في شرورهم ومفاسدهم، وشهواتهم وأهوائهم، وهم بالآخرة كافرون أيضاً فهؤلاء يلعنونهم: لعنة الله على الظالمين الذين تلك صفاتهم قال تعالى في الآية الثالثة: {وبينهما} أي بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار {حجاب} فاصل أي حاجز وهو مكان على مرتفع، وعليه رجال من بني آدم استوت سيئاتهم وحسناتهم فحبسوا هناك حتى يقضي بين أهل الموقف فيحكم فيهم بدخولهم الجنة إن شاء الله تعالى.
وقوله: {يعرفون كلاً بسيماهم} أي يعرفون أهل الجنة بسيماهم وهي بياض الوجوه ونضرة النعيم، ويعرفون أهل النار بسواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون.
{ونادوا أصحاب الجنة} أي نادى أصحاب الأعراف أصحاب الجنة قائلين: سلام عليكم يتطمعون بذلك كما قال تعالى {لم يدخلوها وهم يطمعون. وإذا صرفت أبصارهم تلقاء4 أصحاب النار} أي نظروا إلى جهة أهل النار فرأوا أهلها مسودة وجوههم زرق أعينهم يكتنفهم العذاب من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم، رفعوا أصواتهم قائلين: {ربنا لا تجعلنا مع القوم الظالمين} أي أهل النار لأنهم دخلوها بظلمهم والعياذ بالله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجود اتصال كامل بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار متى أراد أحدهم ذلك بحيث إذا أراد من في الجنة أن ينظر إلى من في النار ويخاطبه تم له ذلك.
2- يجوز إطلاق لفظ الوعد على الوعيد للمشاكلة أو التهكم كما في هذه الآيات.
3- التنديد بالصد عن سبيل الله، والظلم والكفر بالآخرة وهي أسباب الشقاء في الدار الآخرة.
4- تقرير مبدأ ثقل الحسنات ينجي وخفتها تردي، ومن استوت حسناته وسيئاته ينجو آخر من ينجو من دخول النار.
5- مشروعية الطمع إذا كان مقتضاه موجوداً.
__________
1 هذا سؤال توبيخ وتعيير لا استفهام واستخبار.
2 في نعم لغات: فتح النون والعين نعم وكسر العين للفرق بينها وبين النعم التي هي الإبل والبقر والغنم، وهي حرف إجابة وتكون للعدة والتصديق فمثال العدة نحو: أيقوم زيد؟ فتقول: نعم أي لله بقيامه ومثال التصديق قولك: هل جاء زيد؟ فتقول: نعم فتصدقه في مجيئه.
3 يروى أن طاووسا دخل على هشام بن عبد الملك فقال له: اتق الله واحذر يوم الأذان فقال: وما يوم الأذان؟ قال: قوله تعالى: {فأذّن مؤذن بينهم أن لعنة الله على الظالمين} فصعق هشام فقال طاووس: هذا ذلٌ الصفة فكيف ذل المعاينة.
4 قال أهل اللغة: لم يأت مصدر على تِفعال سوى حرفين: تِلقاء وتبيان. وما عداهما فبالفتح نحو تَسيار وتَذكار وتَهمام، أما الأسماء فكثرة نحو تِمثال ومِفتاح ومِصباح ومِعراج.
*************************
وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْأَعْرَافِ رِجَالًا يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ قَالُوا مَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ جَمْعُكُمْ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ (48) أَهَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمْتُمْ لَا يَنَالُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ (49) وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ أَفِيضُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَهُمَا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ (50) الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ (51) 
شرح الكلمات:
بسيماهم: السيما العلامة الدالة على من هي فيه.
جمعكم: أي للمال وللرجال كالجيوش.
أهؤلاء: إشارة إلى ضعفاء المسلمين وهم في الجنة.
أو مما رزقكم الله: أي من الطعام والشراب.
حرمهما: منعهما.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في الحديث عن أصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار قال تعالى: {ونادى أصحاب الأعراف رجالاً} أي من أهل النار يعرفونهم بسيماهم التي هي سيما أصحاب النار من سواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون نادوهم قائلين: {ما أغنى عنكم جمعكم} أي للأموال والرجال للحروب والقتال، كما لم يغن عنكم استكباركم عن الحق وترفعكم عن قبوله وها أنتم في أشد ألوان العذاب، ثم يشيرون لهم إلى ضعفة المسلمين الذين يسخرون منهم في الدنيا ويضربونهم ويهينونهم1 {أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم} أي حلفتم {لا ينالهم الله برحمة2} ثم يقال لأصحاب الأعراف {ادخلوا3 الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون} .
وفي الآية الثالثة يقول تعالى مخبراً عن أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة {ونادى أصحاب النار أصحاب4 الجنة أن أفيضوا علينا من الماء} 5 وذلك لشدة عطشهم {أو مما رزقكم الله} أي من الطعام وذلك لشدة جوعهم فيقال لهم: {إن الله حرمهما} أي شراب الجنة وطعامها {على الكافرين} فلا ينالوهما بحال من الأحوال.
ثم وصف الكافرين ليعرض جرائمهم التي اقتضت حرمانهم وعذابهم ليكون ذلك عظة وعبرة للكفار من قريش ومن سائر الناس فقال وهو ما تضمنته الآية الرابعة {الذين اتخذوا دينهم لهواً ولعباً وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون} أي نتركهم في عذابهم كما تركوا يومهم هذا فلم يعملوا له من الإيمان والصالحات، وبسبب جحودهم لآياتنا الداعية إلى الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- عدم إغناء المال والرجال أيَّ إغناء لمن مات كافراً مشركاً من أهل الظلم والفساد.
2- بشرى الضعفة من المسلمين بدخول الجنة وسعادتهم فيها.
3- تحريم اتخاذ شيء من الدين لهواً ولعباً.
4- التحذير من الاغترار بالدنيا حتى ينسى العبد آخرته فلم يعد لها ما ينفعه فيها من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
__________
1 كبلال وعمار وصهيب وخباب وغبرهم من سائر ضعفة المؤمنين في كل أمة من الأمم التي وجد فيها مؤمنون مستضعفون.
2 جعل إيواء الله تعالى إياهم بدار رحمته التي هي الجنة بمنزلة النيل الذي هو حصول الأمر المحبوب المطلوب.
3 اختلف في القائل. والراجح أنه الله تعالى، وذلك بعد استقرار أهل الجنة فيها وأهل النار في النار ولم يبق إلا أصحاب الأعراف فيقول لهم الرب تبارك وتعالى: {ادخلوا الجنة} .
4 روي عن ابن عباس أنه قال: لما صار أصحاب الأعراف إلى الجنة طمع أهل النار في الفرج بعد اليأس فقالوا: يا رب إنّ لنا قرابات من أهل الجنة فأذن لنا حتى نراهم ونكلمهم، فنظروا إليهم وإلى ما هم فيه من النعيم فعرفوهم.. فينادي الرجل أخاه أو قريبه قد احترقتُ فأغثني فيقول له إن الله حرّمهما على الكافرين.
5 في الآية دليل على أفضلية صدقة الماء، وفي الحديث: "أي الصدقة أعجب إليك؟ قال: الماء" وليس أدل من حديث الذي سقى كلباً عطشان فشكر الله له فغفر له.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (9)  
الحلقة (422)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 179الى صــــ 183)


وَلَقَدْ جِئْنَاهُمْ بِكِتَابٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (52) هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا تَأْوِيلَهُ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي تَأْوِيلُهُ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ نَسُوهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ فَهَلْ لَنَا مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ فَنَعْمَلَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ قَدْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (53) إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (54) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد جئناهم: أي أهل أولاً ثم سائر الناس.
بكتاب: القرآن العظيم.
فصلناه على علم: بيناه على علم منَّا فبيّنا حلاله وحرامه ووعده ووعيده وقصصه ومواعظه وأمثاله.
تأويله: تأويل ما جاء في الكتاب من وعد ووعيد أي عاقبة ما أنذروا به.
وضل عنهم: أي ذهب ولم يعثروا عليه.
في ستة أيام: هي الأحد إلى الجمعة.
يغشي الليل النهار: يغطي كل واحد منهما الآخر عند مجيئه.
حثيثاً: سريعاً بلا انقطاع.
مسخرات: مذللات.
ألا: أداة استفتاح وتنبيه (بمنزلة ألو للهاتف) .
له الخلق والأمر: أي له المخلوقات والتصرف فيها وحده لا شريك له.
تبارك: أي عظمت قدرته، وجلت عن الحصر خيراته وبركاته.
العالمين: كل ما سوى الله تعالى فهو عالم أي علامة على خالقه وإلهه الحق.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ذلك العرض لأحوال الناس يوم القيامة ومشاهد النعيم والجحيم أخبر تعالى أنه جاء قريشاً لأجل هدايتهم بكتاب عظيم هو القرآن الكريم وفصّله تفصيلاً فبين التوحيد ودلائله، والشرك وعوامله، والطاعة وآثارها الحسنة والمعصية وآثارها السيئة في الحال والمآل وجعل الكتاب هدى أي هادياً ورحمة يهتدي به المؤمنون وبه يرحمون.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (52) وهي قوله تعالى: {ولقد جئناهم بكتاب فصَّلناه على علم1 هدىً2 ورحمةً لقوم يؤمنون} وأما الآية الثانية (53) فقد استبطأ الحق تعالى فيها إيمان أهل مكة الذين جاءهم بالكتاب المفصّل المبيَّن فقال: {هل يَنْظُرون} أي ما ينظرون {إلاّ تأويله} أي عاقبة ما أخبر به القرآن من القيامة وأهوالها، والنار وعذابها، وعندئذ يؤمنون، وهل ينفع يومئذ الإيمان؟ وهاهم أولاء يقولون {يوم يأتي تأويله} وينكشف الغطاء عما وعد به، {يقول الذين نسوه من قبل} أي قبل وقوعه، وذلك في الحياة الدنيا، نسوه فلم يعملوا بما ينجيهم فيه من العذاب يقولون: {قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق} اعترفوا بما
__________
1 أي: مناً به، فلم يقع فيه سهو ولا غلط وحاشاه تعالى أن يسهو أو يغلط.
2 {هدى ورحمة} منصوبان على الحال، ويصح فيهما الرفع والخفض فالرفع على الابتداء أي: هو هدى ورحمة، والخفض على النعت لكتاب أي: ذي هداية ورحمة، وخُص المؤمنون بالهدى والرحمة لأنهم أحياء، وأمّا الكافرون فهم أموات.
******************************  **
كانوا به يجحدون ويكذبون ثم يتمنون ما لا يتحقَّق لهم أبداً فيقولون: {فهل1 لنا من شفعاء فيشفعوا لنا؟ أو نردُّ} إلى الدنيا {فنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل} من الشرك والشر والفساد. وتذهب تمنياتهم أدراج الرياح، ولم يرُعْهُمْ إلا الإعلان التالي: {قد خسروا2 أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون} ، خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم، وضاع منهم كلَّ أمل وغاب عنهم ما كانوا يفترون من أنَّ آلهتهم وأولياءهم يشفعون لهم فينجونهم من النار ويدخلونهم الجنة.
وفي الآية الأخيرة يقول تعالى لأولئك المتباطئين في إيمانهم {إنَّ ربَّكم} الذي يُحبُّ أن تعبدوه وتدعوه وتتقربوا إليه وتطيعوه {اللهُ الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يُغْشِي اللّيْلَ النَّهار يطلبه3 حثيثاً والشمس والقمرَ والنجّومَ مسخراتٍ بأمره} هذا هو ربكم الحق وإلهكم الذي لا إله لكم غيره، ولا ربَّ لكم سواه، أمّا الأصنام والأوثان فلن تكون ربّاً ولا إلهاً لأحد أبداً لأنّها مخلوقة غير خالقة وعاجزة عن نفع نفسها، ودفع الضّر عنها فكيف بغيرها؟ إنّ ربّكم ومعبودكم الحقّ الذي له4 الخلق كلّه ملكاً وتصرفاً وله الأمر وحده يتصرف كيف يشاء في الملكوت كله. علويّه وسفليّه فتبارك الله رب العالمين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا ينفع الإيمان عند معاينة الموت والعذاب كما لا ينفع يوم القيامة.
2- يحسن التثبت في الأمر والتأني عند العمل وترك العجلة، فالله قادرٌ على خلق السمَّوات والأرض في ساعة ولكن خلقها في ستة5 أيام بمقدار أيام الدّنيا تعليماً وإرشاداً إلى التثبت في الأمور والتأني فيها.
3- صفة من صفات الرب تعالى التي يجب الإيمان بها ويحرم تأويلها أو تكييفها وهي استواؤه تعالى على عرشه. 6
4- انحصار الخلق كلّ الخلق فيه تعالى فلا خالق إلا هو، والأمر كذلك فلا آمر ولا ناهي غيره. هنا قال عمر: من بقي له شيء فليطلبه إذ لم يبق شيء ما دام الخلق والأمر كلاهما لله.
__________
1 {فهل لنا من شفعاء} ؟ الاستفهام مشوب بالتمني.
2 خسران النفس أكبر خسران إذ هو آخر ما يخسر، فإنّ مَنْ خسر نفسه فقد خسر كل شيء قال تعالى: {قل إنّ الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة} ومعنى: خسران المس: عدم الانتفاع بها.
3 أي: يطلبه طلباً حثيثاً أي سريعاً، إذ الحث: الإعجال والسرعة.
4 قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من لم يحمد الله على ما عمل من عمل صالح وحمد نفسه فقد كفر وحبط عمله" أخرجه ابن كثير نقلاً عن ابن جرير. وقال ابن عيينة: فرَّق الله بين الخلق والأمر فمن جمع بينهما لقد كفر إذ قال: {ألا له الخلق والأمر} فالخلق غير الأمر فمن قال: الأمر مخلوق فقد كفر.
5 أصل ستة: سدسة فأرادوا إدغام الدال في السين فالتقيا عند مخرج التاء فغلبت عليها فصارت ستة ولذا تصغر على سديسة وتجمع على أسداس، والجمع والتصغير يردّان الأسماء إلى أصولها، ويقال: جاء فلان سادس ستة.
6 من أحسن ما يؤثر في مسألة الاستواء قول مالك رحمه الله تعالى إذ قال: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والسؤال عن هذا بدعة، ويروى مثله عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها.
**************************
ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ (55) وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (56) 
شرح الكلمات:
ادعوا ربكم: سلوه حوائجكم الدنيوية والأخروية فإنّه ربّكم فلا تستحيوا من سؤاله.
تضرعاً وخفية: أي حال كونكم ضارعين متذللين مخفي الدعاء غير رافعين أصواتكم به.
المعتدين: أي في الدعاء وغيره والاعتداء في الدعاء أن يسأل الله ما لم تجر سنته بإعطائه أو إيجاده أو تغييره كأن يسأل أن يكون نبياً أو أن يرد طفلاً أو صغيراً، أو يرفع صوته بالدعاء.
ولا تفسدوا في الأرض: أي بالشرك والمعاصي بعد إصلاحها بالتوحيد والطاعات.
المحسنين: الذين يحسنون أعمالهم ونياتهم، بمراقبتهم الله تعالى في كل أحوالهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما عرّف تعالى عباده بنفسه وأنه ربهم الحق وإلههم، وأنه الخالق الآمر المتصرف بيده كل شيء أمرهم إرشاداً لهم أن يدعوه، وبين لهم الحال التي يدعونه عليها، ليستجيب لهم فقال: {ادعوا ربكم تضرعاً1} أي تذللاً وخشوعاً {وخفية} 2 أي سراً لا جهراً، ونهاهم عن الاعتداء في الدعاء حيث أعلمهم أنه لا يحب المعتدين، والاعتداء في الدعاء أي يُدْعَى غير الله تعالى أو يدعى معه غيره، ومنه طلب ذوات الأسباب بدون إعداد أسبابها، أو سؤال ما لم تجر سنة الله به كسؤال المرء أن يكون نبياً أو يرد من كهولته إلى شبابه أو من شبابه إلى طفولته.
ثم بعد هذا الإرشاد والتوجيه إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم نهاهم عن الفساد في الأرض بعد أن أصلحها تعالى والفساد في الأرض يكون بالشرك والمعاصي، والمعاصي تشمل سائر المحرمات كقتل الناس وغصب أموالهم وإفساد زروعهم وإفساد عقولهم بالسحر والمخدرات وأعراضهم بالزنى والموبقات. ومرة أخرى يحضهم على دعائه لأن الدعاء هو العبادة وفي الحديث الصحيح "الدعاء هو العبادة" فقال: ادعوا ربكم أي سلوه حاجاتكم حال كونكم في دعائكم خائفين من عذابه طامعين راجين رحمته وبين لهم أن رحمته قريب3 من المحسنين الذين يحسنون نيّاتهم وأعمالهم ومن ذلك الدعاء فمن أحسن الدعاء ظفر بالإجابة، فثواب المحسنين قريب الحصول بخلاف المسيئين فإنه لا يستجاب لهم.
هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:
1- وجوب دعاء الله تعالى فإن الدعاء هو العبادة.
2- بيان آداب الدعاء وهو: أن يكون الداعي ضارعاً متذللاً، وأن يخفي دعاءه فلا يجهر به، وأن يكون حال الدعاء خائفاً طامعاً4، وأن لا يعتدي في الدعاء بدعاء غير الله تعالى أو سؤال ما لم تجر سنة الله بإعطائه.
3- حرمة الإفساد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي بعد أن أصلحها الله تعالى بالإسلام.
4- الترغيب في الإحسان مطلقاً خاصاً وعاماً حيث أن الله تعالى يحب أهله.
__________
1 اختلف في رفع اليدين في الدعاء والأكثرون على استحبابه لفعله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 روي أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "خير الذكر الخفي وخير الرزق ما يكفي".
3 عدم تأنيث قريب مع أنه خبر عن مؤنث، تكلم فيه كثيراً وأحسن ما قيل في مثله أن لفظ قريب وبعيد إذا أطلق على النسب تعيّن التذكير والتأنيث بحسب المخبر عنه نحو: زيد قريب عمر، وعائشة قريبة بكر مثلا، وما كان لغير النسب جاز تذكيره وتأنيثه قال تعالى: {وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريباً} وقال: {وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد} فذكّر في الموضعين مع أنّ الوصف عائد على مؤنث.
4 ويصح نصب خوفاً وطمعاً مفعولين لأجله أي ادعوه لأجل الخوف منه والطمع فيه، ونصبهما على الحال كما في التفسير حسن أيضاً.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (10)  
الحلقة (423)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 184الى صــــ 189)


وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ الْمَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (57) وَالْبَلَدُ الطَّيِّبُ يَخْرُجُ نَبَاتُهُ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَالَّذِي خَبُثَ لَا يَخْرُجُ إِلَّا نَكِدًا كَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَشْكُرُونَ (58) 
شرح الكلمات:
الرياح: جمع ريح وهو الهواء المتحرك.
بشيراً1: جمع بشير أي مبشرات بقرب نزول المطر، قرىء نشراً أي تنشر السحاب للأمطار.
رحمته: أي رحمة الله تعالى وهي المطر.
أقلت سحاباً ثقالاً: أي حملت سحاباً ثقالاً مشبعاً ببخار الماء.
ميت: لا نبات به ولا عب ولا كلأ.
كذلك نخرج الموتى: أي كذلك نحيي الموتى ونخرجهم من قبورهم أحياء.
تذكرون: تذكرون فتؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء.
الطيب: أي الطيب التربة.
خبث: أي خبثت تربته بأن كانت سبخة.
إلا نَكِداً: أي إلا عسراً.
نصرف الآيات: أي ننوعها ونخالف بين أساليبها ونذكر في بعضها ما لم نذكره في بعضها للهداية والتعليم.
لقوم يشكرون: لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بالنعم بشكرها بصرفها في محاب الله تعالى.
__________
1 كرسل جمع رسول، وسكّن بشراً للتخفيف كما تسكن السين في رُسُل فيقال: رُسْل على وزن فُعْل.
**********************
معنى الآيتين:
ما زال السياق الكريم في بيان مظاهر القدرة الربانية والرحمة الإلهية الموجبة لعبادته تعالى وحده دون سواه قال تعالى {وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشراً} وهو أي ربكم الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو وبشراً أي مبشرات1 ونشراً أي تنشر الرياح تحمل السحب الثقال ليسقي الأرض الميتة فتحيا بالزروع والنباتات لتأكلوا وترعوا أنعامكم، وبمثل هذا التدبير ني إنزال المطر وإحياء الأرض بعد موتها يحييكم بعد موتكم فيخرجكم من قبوركم أحياء ليحاسبكم على كسبكم في هذه الدار ويجزيكم به الخير بالخير والشر بمثله جزاء عادلاً لا ظلم فيه وهذا الفعل الدال على القدرة والرحمة ولطف التدبير يُريكموه فترونه بأبصاركم لعلكم به تذكرون أن القادر على إحياء موات الأرض قادر على إحياء موات الأجسام فتؤمنوا بلقاء ربكم وتوقنوا به فتعملوا بمقتضى ما يسعدكم ولا يشقيكم فيه.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (57) {وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشراً بين يدي رحمته} أي المطر {حتى إذا أقلَّت} أي حملت {سحاباً ثقالاً} أي ببخار الماء {سقناه} بقدرتنا ولطف تدبيرنا {لبلد ميت2} لا حياة به لا نبات ولا زرع، ولا عشب {فأنزلنا به} أي بالسحاب {الماء} العذب الفرات، {فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات} المختلفة الألوان والروائح والطعوم {كذلك نخرج الموتى} كهذا الإخراج للنبات من الأرض الميتة نخرج الموتى3 من قبورهم وعملنا هذا نسمعكم إياه ونريكموه بأبصاركم رجاء أن تذكروا فتذكروا أن القادر على إحياء الأرض قادر على إحياء الموتى رحمة منا بكم وإحساناً منا إليكم.
أما الآية الثانية (58) فقد تضمنت مثلاً ضربه الله تعالى للعبد المؤمن والكافر إثر بيان قدرته على إحياء الناس بعد موتهم فقال تعالى: {والبلد الطيب} أي طيب التربة {يخرج نباته بإذن ربه} وذلك بعد إنزال المطر به، وهذا مثل العبد المؤمن ذي القلب الحي الطيب إذا سمع ما ينزل من الآيات يزداد إيمانه وتكثر أعماله الصالحة {والذي خبث} أي والبلد الذي تربته خبيثة سبخة أو حمأة عندما ينزل به المطر لا يخرج نباته إلا نكداً4 عسراً قليلاً غير صالح وهذا مثل الكافر عندما يسمع الآيات القرآنية لا يقبل عليها ولا ينتفع بها في خُلقه ولا سلوكه فلا يعمل خيراً ولا يترك شراً.
وقوله تعالى: {كذلك نصرف الآيات} أي ببيان مظاهر قدرته تعالى وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته وضرب الأمثال وسوق الشواهد والعبر {لقوم يشكرون} إذ هم المنتفعون بها أما الكافرون الجاحدون فأنى لهم الانتفاع بها وهم لا يعرفون الخير ولا ينكرون الشر.
هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والحياة بعد الموت للحساب والجزاء إذ هي من أهم أركان الإيمان.
2- الاستدلال بالحاضر على الغائب وهو من العلوم النافعة.
3- حسن ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان.
4- فضيلة الشكر وهو صرف النعمة فيما من أجله وهبها الله تعالى للعبد.
__________
1 قرىء {بُشرا} بضم الباء، وقرئ {نشرا} بالنون المضمومة، وهما قراءتان سبعيتان وفسرت الكلمتان بحسب ما تدلان عليه فتأمل، وفيهما قراءات أخرى من حيث الحركات كضم الباء مع الشين، وبشرى بالألف المقصورة.
2 البلد والبلدة بمعنى ويجمع على بلاد وبلدان.
3 روى مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ثم يرسل الله أو قال: ينزل الله مطراً كأنّه الطلّ فتنبت منه أجساد الناس، ثم قال: أيها الناس هلموا إلى ربكم وقفوهم إنهم مسؤولون" الحديث.
4 النكد: العسر الممتنع من إعطاء الخير من الناس، وشبه به البلد الخبيث التربة كذات الحجارة أو السبخة.
******************************  **
لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (59) قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (60) قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلَالَةٌ وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (61) أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالَاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنْصَحُ لَكُمْ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (62) أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ وَلِتَتَّقُوا وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (63) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا عَمِينَ (64) 
شرح الكلمات:
نوحاً: هذا أول الرسل هذا العبد الشكور هو نوح بن لَمْك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ أي أدريس1 عليهما السلام، أحد أولى العزم الخمسة من الرسل عاش داعياً وهادياً ومعلماً ألفاً ومائتين وأربعين سنة، ومدة الدعوة ألف سنة إلاَّ خمسين عاماً، وما بعدها عاشها هادياً ومعلماً وللمؤمنين.
عذاب يوم عظيم: هو عذاب يوم القيامة.
الملأ: أشراف القوم ورؤساؤهم الذين يملأون العين والمجلس.
وأنصح لكم: أريد لكم الخير لا غير.
أوَ عجبتم: الاستفهام للإنكار، وعجبتم الواو عاطفة والمعطوف عليه جملة: هي كذبتم أي أكذبتم وعجبتم.
لينذركم: أي العذاب المترتب على الكفر والمعاصي.
ولتتقوا: أي الله تعالى بالإيمان به وتوحيده وطاعته فترحمون فلا تعذبون.
والذين معه في الفلك: هم المؤمنون من قومه والفلك هي السفينة التي صنعها بأمر الله تعالى وعونه.
عمين: جمع عمٍ2 وهو أعمى البصيرة أما أعمى العينين يقال فيه أعمى.
معنى الآيات:
هذا شروع في ذكر قصص ستة من الرسل وهم نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب وموسى عليهم السلام والمراد من ذكر هذا القصص هو تنويع أسلوب الدعوة ليشاهد المدعون من كفار قريش صوراً ناطقة ومشاهد حية لأمم سبقت وكيف كانت بدايتها وبم ختمت نهايتها، وهي لا تختلف إلا يسيراً عما هم يعيشونه من أحداث الدعوة والصراع الدائر بينهم وبين نبيهم لعلهم يتعظون.، ومع هذا فالقصص يقرر نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ لو لم يكن رسولاً يوحى إليه لما تأتى له أن يقص من أخبار الماضين ما بهر العقول كما أن المؤمنين مع نبيهم يكتسبون من العبر ما يحملهم على الثبات والصبر، ويجنبهم القنوط واليأس من حسن العافية والظفر والنصر.
__________
1 الظاهر أن إدريس هنا ليس هو إدريس النبي الرسول عليه السلام- والله أعلم.
2 يقال: رجل عمٍ أي جاهل بكذا.
****************************
وهذا أول قصص بقوله تعالى فيه {ولقد أرسلنا نوحاً إلى قومه1} أي وعزتنا لقد أرسلنا نوحاً إلى قومه كما أرسلناك أنت يا رسولنا إلى قومك من العرب والعجم، فقال: أي نوح في دعوته: {يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره2} أي ليس لكم على الحقيقة إله غيره، إذ إلإله الحق من يخلق ويرزق ويدبر فيحيي ويميت ويعطي ويمنع، ويضر وينفع، ويسمع ويبصر فأين هذا من آلهة نحتموها بأيديكم، ووضعتموها في بيوتكم عمياء لا تبصر صماء لا تسمع بكماء لا تنطق فكيف يصح أن يطلق عليها اسم الإله وتعبد {إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم} أنذرهم عذاب يوم القيامة إن هم أصروا على الشرك والعصيان فأجابه الملأ3 منهم وهم أهل الحل والعقد في البلاد قائلين: {إنا لنراك في ضلال مبين} بسبب موقفك العدائي هذا لآلهتنا، ولعبادتنا إياها فأجاب عليه السلام قائلاً: {يا قوم ليس بي ضلالة} مجرد ضلالة فكيف بالضلال كله كما تقولون، {ولكني رسول من رب العالمين} أي إليكم {أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنصح4 لكم} أي بما هو خير لكم في حالكم ومآلكم، واعلموا أني {وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون} فأنا على علم بما عليه ربي من عظمة وسلطان، وجلال، وجمال، وما عنده من رحمة وإحسان، وما لديه من نكال وعذاب، وأنتم لا تعلمون فاتقوا الله إذاً وأطيعوني يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويؤخركم إلى آجالكم، ولا يعجل بفنائكم وواصل حديثه معهم وقد دام ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً قائلاً: أكذبتم بما دعوتكم إليه وجئتكم به وعجبتم5 أن جاءكم ذكر من ربكم على رجل منكم لينذركم، ولتتقوا الله بتوحيده وعبادته وطاعته رجاء أن ترحموا فلا تعذبوا أمن هذا يتعجب العقلاء؟ وكانت النتيجة لهذه الدعوة المباركة الخيّرة أن كذبوه فأنجاه ربه والمؤمنين معه، وأغرق الظالمين المكذبين، لأنهم كانوا قوماً عمين فلا يستحقون البقاء والنجاة قال تعالى {فكذبوه فأنجيناه والذين معه فيالفلك6، وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا إنهم كانوا قوماً عمين7} لا يبصرون الآيات ولا يرون النذر والشواهد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كنبوة نوح عليه السلام.
2- تقرير وتأكيد التوحيد، وبيان معنى لا إله إلا الله.
3- التحذير من عذاب يوم القيامة بالتذكير به.
4- أصحاب المنافع من مراكز وغيرها هم الذين يردون دعوه الحق لمنافاتها للباطل.
5- تقرير مبدأ العاقبة للمتقين.
6- عمى القلوب أخطرهن عمى العيون على صاحبه.
__________
1 نوح: هو أوّل الرسل من حيث أنه حارب الشرك ودعا إلى التوحيد، وهل إدريس من ذريته أو من آبائه خلاف، أمّا شيت بن آدم فقطعاً هو من آبائه.
2 غيره: مرفوع على النعت لأنه المرفوع تقديراً، إذ الأصل رفعه، وجُرَّ بحرف الجرّ الزائد الذي هو مِنْ.
3 الملأ: هم أشراف القوم ورؤساؤهم الذين إذا نظر إليهم ملأوا العين وإذا جلسوا ملأوا المجلس، هذا أصل الكلمة.
4 النصح: إخلاص القول والعمل من شوائب الفساد، بمعنى تخليص القول أو العمل مما هو ضار أو غير نافع للمنصوح له، ويقال نصحه ونصح له والمعنى واحد، والاسم النصيحة، والناصح الخالص من العسل مثل الناصح الذي لا شائبة فيه.
5 قوله تعالى: {أو عجبتم} الهمزة للاستفهام، والواو عاطفة على جملة محذوفة كما هي في التفسير.
6 الفلك يكون واحداً وجمعاً ويذكر ويؤنث.
7 {عمين} أي: عن الحق وعن معرفة الله وقدرته ولطفه، وإحسانه يقال رجلٌ عَمٍ بكذا أي: جاهل به لا يعرفه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (11)  
الحلقة (424)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 190الى صــــ 193)

**وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (65) قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي سَفَاهَةٍ وَإِنَّا لَنَظُنُّكَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (66) قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي سَفَاهَةٌ وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (67) أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالَاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنَا لَكُمْ نَاصِحٌ أَمِينٌ (68) أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَزَادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ بَسْطَةً فَاذْكُرُوا آلَاءَ اللَّهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (69)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإلى عاد: أي ولقد أرسلنا إلى عاد وهم قبيلة عاد، وعاد أبو القبيلة وهو عاد بن عوص ابن إرم بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام.
أخاهم هوداً: أخاهم في النسب لا في الدين. وهود هو هود بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام ابن نوح عليه السلام.
أفلا تتقون: أي أتصرّون على الشرك فلا تتَّقون عذاب الله بالإيمان به وتوحيده، والاستفهام إنكاري أي ينكر عليهم عدم تقواهم لله عز وجل.
في سفاهة: السفاهة كالسّفَه وهو خِفّة العقل، وقلّة الإدراك والحلم.
أمين: لا أخونكم ولا أغشكم ولا أكْذِبُكم، كما أني مأمون على رسالتي لا أفرط في إبلاغها.
بسطة: أي طولاً في الأجسام، إذ كانوا عمالق من عظم ص أجسادهم وطولها.
آلاء الله: نعمه واحدها أَلىً وإلىً واْليٌ وإلْوٌ والجمع آلاء.
تفلحون: بالنجاة من النار في الآخرة، والهلاك في الدنيا.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا هو القصص الثاني، قَصَصُ هود عليه السلام مع قومه عاد الأولى التي أهلكها الله تعالى بريح صرصر عاتية سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام. قوله تعالى {وإلى عاد1} أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة عاد أخاهم من النسب هوداً فماذا قال لهم {قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله} أي وحدوه في العبادة ولا تعبدوا معه آلهة أخرى. وقوله: {مالكم من إله غيره} أي ليس لكم أي إله غير الله، إذ الله هو الإله الحق وما عداه فآلهة باطلة، لأنه تعالى يخلق وهم لا يخلقون. ويرزق وهم لا يرزقون ويدبر الحياة بكل ما فيها وهم مدبَّرون لا يملكون نفعاً ولا ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا حياة ولا نشوراً فكيف يكونون آلهة. ثم حضهم على التقوى وأنكر عليهم تركهم لها فقال عليه السلام لهم: {أفلا تتقون} أي الله ربّكم فتتركوا الشرك وتوحدوه؟ فأجاب الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه، بأسوأ إجابة وذلك لكبريائهم واغترارهم فقالوا: {إنا لنراك في 
سفاهة} أي حمق وطيش وعدم بصيرة بالحياة وإلا كيف تخرج عن إجماع قومك، وتواجههم بعيب آلهتهم وتسفيه أحلامهم، {وإنا لنظنك من الكاذبين} فيما جئت به أي من الرسالة، ودعوت إليه من التوحيد ونبذ الآلهة غير الله تعالى، فأجاب هود عليه السلام راداً شبهتهم فقال: {يا قوم ليس بي سفاهة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين} أي أني لست كما تزعمون أن بي سفاهة ولكني أحمل رسالة أبلغكموها، وأنا في ذلك ناصح لكم مريد لكم الخير أمين2 على وحي الله تعالى إلي، أمين لا أغشكم ولا أخونكم فما أريد لكم إلا الخير. ثم واصل دعوته فقال {أو عجبتم أن جاءكم ذكر من ربَّكم} أي أكذبتم برسالاتي وعجبتم من مجيئكم ذكر من ربكم {على رجل منكم لينذركم} أي عواقب كفركم وشرككم، أمن مثل هذا يتعجب العقلاء أم أنتم لا تعقلون؟.
ثم ذكرهم بنعم الله تعالى عليهم لعلّها تُحدْثُ لهم ذكراً في نفوسهم فيتراجعون بعد عنادهم وإصرارهم فقال: {واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء3 من بعد قوم نوح} أي بعد أن أهلكهم بالطوفان لإصرارهم على الشرك {وزادكم في الخلق بسطة4} أي جعل أجسامكم قوية وقاماتكم طويلة هذه نعم الله عليكم {فاذكروا آلاء5 الله لعلكم تفلحون} لأنكم إن ذكرتموها بقلوبكم شكرتموها بأقوالكم وأعمالكم، وبذلك يتم الفلاح لكم، وهو نجاتكم من المرهوب وظفركم بالمحبوب وذلك هو الفوز المطلوب.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الدعوة إلى عبادة الله وترك عبادة ما سواه وهو معنى لا إله إلا الله.
2- مشروعية دفع الإتهام، وتبرئة الإنسان نفسه مما يتهم به من الباطل.
3- من وظائف الرسل عليهم السلام البلاغ لما أمروا بإبلاغه.
4- فضيلة النصح وخُلُق الأمانة.
5- استحسان التذكير بالنعم فإن ذلك موجب للشكر والطاعة.
__________**
1 عاد: آمّة عظيمة كانوا أكثر من عشر قبائل، ومنازلهم كانت ببلاد العرب من حضرموت والشّحر إلى عُمان، وعاد اسم القبيلة وصرف لأنّه ثلاثي ساكن الوسط كهند ودعد.
2 الأمين: هو الموصوف بالأمانة، والأمانة أعز أوصاف البشر وفي الحديث "لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له" ويروى: "لمن لا أمان له".
3 الخلفاء: جمع خليفة وهو الذي يخلف غيره في شيء أي: يتولى العمل الذي كان يقوم به الآخر، كما يجمع خليفة على خلائف.
4 ويجوز بصطة: بالصاد أي طولاً في الأجسام قيل كان أطولهم مائة ذراع وأقصرهم ستين ذراعاً، فالزيادة كانت على خلق من قبلهم، وذكر القرطبي أموراً عجباً لا يحسن ذكرها.
5 الآلاء: مفرده إلي ويعرف فيقال الإلي وهو: النعمة وهو على وزن عِنَب وأعناب ونظيره إن أي: الوقت والجمع آناء قال تعالى: {ومن آناء الليل فسبّح} الخ.**
*************************
**قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِنَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ وَنَذَرَ مَا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (70) قَالَ قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ أَتُجَادِلُونَن  ِي فِي أَسْمَاءٍ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ (71) فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَمَا كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ (72)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ونذر: أي نترك.
بما تعدنا: أي من العذاب.
رجس: سخطٌ موجبٌ للعذاب.
أتجادلونني: أي أتخاصمونني.
من سلطان: أي من حجّة ولا برهان يثبت أنها تستحق العبادة.
دابر: دابر القوم آخرهم، لأنه إذا هلك آخر القوم هلك أولهم بلا ريب.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصص هود عليه السلام، فهاهم أولاء يردُّون على دعوة هود بقول الملأ منهم {أجئتنا2 لنعبد الله وحده ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا} وتهددنا إن نحن لم نترك عبادة آلهتنا، {فأتنا بما تعدنا} به من العذاب3 {إن كنت من الصَّادقين} في دعواك فرد هود عليه السلام على قولهم هذا قائلاً قد وقع4 عليكم رجس5 أي سخط وغضب من الله تعالى وأن عذابكم لذلك أصبح متوقعاً في كل يوم فاضطروا ما سَيَحِلٌّ بكم {إني معكم من المنتظرين} قال تعالى {فأنجيناه6 والذين معه برحمة منّا} أي بعد إنزال العذاب، ومن معه من المؤمنين برحمة منا خاصة لا تتم إلا لمثلهم، {وقطعنا دابر القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا، وما كانوا مؤمنين} أهلكناهم بخارقة ريح تدمر كل شيء بأمر بها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم، وكذلك جزاء الظالمين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- احتجاج المشركين على صحَّة باطلهم بفعل آبائهم وأجدادهم يكاد يكون سنّةً مطَّردةً في الأمم والشعوب، وهو التقليد المذموم.
2- من حمق الكافرين استعجالهم بالعذاب، ومطالبتهم به.
3- آلهة الوثنيين مجرّد أسماء لا حقائق لها إذ إطلاق المرء اسم إله على حجر لا يجعله إلهاً ينفع ويضر، ويحيى ويميت.
4- قدرة الله تعالى ولطفه تتجلَّى في إهلاك عاد وإنجاء هود والمؤمنين.
__________**
1 {أتجادلونني في أسماء} أي: في الأصنام التي أطلقوا عليها أسماء كاللاّت، والعزّى ومناة عند قريش ومشركي العرب، فأطلق الاسم وأريد به المسمَّى.
2 الاستفهام هنا إنكاري أنكروا على نبي الله هود دعوته إيّاهم إلى التوحيد وكان جوابهم هذا أقل جفوة من السابق الذي اتهموه فيه بالسفاهة والكذب.
3 ذكر العذاب في سورة الأحقاف إذ قال تعالى: {واذكر أخاً عاد إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف وقد خلت النذر من بين يديه ومن خلفه ألاّ تعبدوا إلاّ الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم} .
4 {قد وقع} بمعنى: وجب، يقال: وقع الحكم أو القول إذا وجب.
5 وفسّر الرجس بالعذاب أو الرّين على القلوب بزيادة الكفر.
6 روي أنّ هوداً ومن معه من المؤمنين نزحوا إلى مكة وأقاموا بها بعد هلاك قومهم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (12)  
الحلقة (425)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 194الى صــــ 198)

وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (73) وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَادٍ وَبَوَّأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْ سُهُولِهَا قُصُورًا وَتَنْحِتُونَ الْجِبَالَ بُيُوتًا فَاذْكُرُوا آلَاءَ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (74) قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ لِلَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِمَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ أَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ صَالِحًا مُرْسَلٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلَ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ (75) قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا بِالَّذِي آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ (76)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإلى ثمود: أي أرسلنا إلى ثمود، وثمود قبيلة سميت باسم جدها وهو ثمود1 بن عابر بن إرم بن سام بن نوح.
أخاهم صالحاً: أي في النسب وصالح هو صالح بن عبيد بن آسف كاشح بن عبيد بن حاذر بن ثمود.
آية: علامة على صدقي في أني رسول الله إليكم.
وبوأكم في الأرض: أنزلكم فيها منازل تحبون فيها.
وتنحتون: تنجرون الحجارة في الجبال لتتخذوا منازل لكم لتسكنوها.
آلاء الله: نعم الله تعالى وهي كثيرة.
ولا تعثوا: أي لا تفسدوا في الأرض مفسدين.
استكبروا: عتوا وطغوا وتكبروا فلم يقبلوا الحق ولم يعترفوا به.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا القصص الثالث قصص نبي الله صالح عليه السلام قال تعالى {وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحاً} أي وأرسلنا إلا قبيلة ثمود2 أخاهم صالحاً نبياً أرسلناه بما أرسلنا به رسلنا من قبله ومن بعده بكلمة التوحيد {قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره} وهذا مدلول كلمة الإخلاص التي جاء بها خاتم الأنبياء "لا إله إلا الله " {قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم} تشهد بأنه لا إله إلا هو، وأني رسوله إليكم، هذه البينة3 ناقة تخرج من صخرة في جبل، {هذه ناقة4 الله لكم آية} علامة وأية علامة على صدقي في إرسال الله تعالى لي رسولاً إليكم لتعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئاً، فذروا هذه الناقة تأكل في أرض5 الله {ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم} ، فكانت الناقة ترعى في المرج، وتأتي إلى ماء القوم فتشربه كله، ويتحول في بطنها إلى لبن خالص فيَحْلِبون ما شاءوا وقال لهم يوماً هذه ناقة لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم، ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم، ووعظهم عليه السلام بقوله: {واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد} أي بعد هلاكهم، وكانت ديار عاد بحضرموت جنوب الجزيرة العربية وديار ثمود بالحجر شمال الجزيرة بين الحجاز والشام. وقوله {وبوأكم في الأرض} أرض الحِجْر تتخذون من سهولها قصوراً6 تسكنونها في الصيف، وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتاً تسكنونها في الشتاء، {فاذكروا آلاء الله} أي نعمه العظيمة لتشكروها بعبادته وحده دون ما أتخذتم من أصنام، وحذَّرهم من عاقبة الفساد فقال {ولا تَعْثَوْا في الأرض مفسدين} أي لا تنشروا الفساد في الأرض بالشرك وارتكاب المعاصي وإزاء هذه الدعوة 
الصادقة الهادفة إلى هداية القوم وإصلاحهم لينجوا من عاقبة الشرك والشر والفساد {قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه} أي قوم صالح، قالوا {للذين استضعفوا لمن آمن7 منهم} أي لمن آمن من ضعفاء القوم: {أتعلمون أن صالحاً مرسلٌ من ربه} ، وهو استفهام سخرية واستهزاء دال على صلف القوم وكبريائهم، فأجاب المؤمنون من ضعفة القوم قائلين {إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون} قالوها واضحةً صريحةً مُعْلنةً عن إيمانهم بما جاء به رسول الله صالح غير خائفين، وهنا ردٌ المستكبرون قائلين: {إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون} وإمعاناً منهم في الجحود والتكبّر، لم يقولوا إنا بما أرسل به كافرون حتى لا يعترفوا بالرسالة ولو في جواب رد الكلام فقالوا {إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون} .
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- اتحاد دعوة الرسل في الإيمان بالله والكفر بالطاغوت أي في عبادة الله وحده.
2- تقرير إرسال الرسل بالآيات وهي المعجزات وآية صالح أعجب آية وهي الناقة.
3- وجوب التذكير بنعم الله إذ هو الباعث على الشكر، والشكر هو الطاعة.
4- النهي عن الفساد في الأرض والشرك وارتكاب المعاصي.
5- الضعفة هم غالباً أتباع الأنبياء: وذلك لخلوهم من الموانع كالمحافظة على المنصب أو الجاه أو المال، وعدم إنغماسهم في الملاذ والشهوات.
__________**
1 ثمود: هو أخو جديس.
2 ثمود: يصرف ولا يصرف فمن صرفه: على أنه اسم للحي، ومن منعه: على أنه علم على القبيلة.
3 هذه الناقة هم الذين طالبوا بها لتكون آية على صدق نبوّة صالح، ولمّا جاءتهم كفروا بها.
4 إضافة الناقة إلى الله تعالى للتشريف والتخصيص إذ كل ما في الكون هو لله عزّ وجلّ.
5 أي: ليس عليكم رزقها ومؤونتها.
6 استدل بعضهم على جواز بناء القصور للسكن بهذه الآية وبحديث: "إنّ الله إذا أنعم علي عبد أحب أن يرى أثر النعمة عليه" وكره ذلك بعض، لحديث: "وما أنفق المؤمنين من نفقة فإنّ خلفها على الله عزّ وجلّ إلاّ ما كان في بنيان أو معصيّة" رواه الدارقطني.
7 {لمن آمن} بدل من (الذين استضعفوا) بدل بعضٍ من كلّ.**
*************************
فَعَقَرُوا النَّاقَةَ وَعَتَوْا عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقَالُوا يَاصَالِحُ ائْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (77) فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (78) فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَاقَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُحِبُّونَ النَّاصِحِينَ (79)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فعقروا الناقة: نحروها بعد أن عقروا قوائمها أي قطعوها، والناقة هي الآية.
وعتوا عن أمر ربهم: تمردوا عن الأمر وعصوا فلم يطيعوا.
الرجفة: المرة من رجف إذا اضطرب، وذلك لما سمعوا الصيحة أخذتهم الرجفة.
جاثمين1: باركين على الركب كما يجثم الطير أي هلكى على ركبهم.
فتولى عنهم: بعد أن هلكوا نظر إليهم صالح وهم جاثمون وقال راثياً لحالهم {يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي} إلى قوله {ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين} ثم أعرض عنهم وانصرف.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في قصص صالح عليه السلام فإنه بعد تلك الدعوة الطويلة العريضة والمستكبرون يردونها بصلف وكبرياء، وطالبوا بالآية لتدل على صدقه وأنه من المرسلين وأوتوا الناقة آية مبصرة ولجوا في الجدال والعناد وأخيراً تمالؤوا على قتل الناقة وعقروها {فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها ولا يخاف عقباها} .
قوله تعالى في الآية الأولى (77) {فعقروا2 الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم} يخبر تعالى أن قوم صالح عقروا الناقة قطعوا أرجلها ثم نحروها وهو العقر، وعتوا بذلك وتكبروا متمردين عن أمر الله تعالى حيث أمرهم أن يتركوها تأكل في أرض الله ولا يمسوها بسوء فإذا بهم يعقرونها تحدياً وعناداً، {وقالوا يا صالح} بدل أن يقولوا يا رسول الله أو يا نبي الله {ائتنا بما تعدنا} أي من العذاب إن مسسنا الناقة بسوء فقد نحرناها فأتنا بالعذاب إن كنت كما تزعم من المرسلين قال تعالى {فأخذتهم الرجفة} وهي هزة عنيفة اضطربت لها القلوب والنفوس نتيجة صيحة لملك عظيم صاح فيهم صباح السبت3 كما قال تعالى {فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين} ولما هلكوا وقف عليهم صالح كالمودع كما وقف رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على أهل القليب ببدرٍ فناداهم يا فلان يا فلان كذلك صالح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام وقف عليهم وهم خامدون وقال كالراثي المتحسر {يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم4 رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين} وتولى عنهم وانصرف.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- حلول نقمة الله تعالى بكل من عتا عن أمره سبحانه وتعالى.
2- مشروعية الرثاء لمن مات أو أصيب بمصاب عظيم.
3- علامة قرب ساعة الهلاك إذا أصبح الناس يكرهون النصح ولا يحبون الناصحين.
وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (80) إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّن دُونِ النِّسَاء بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ (81) وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ (82) فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (83) وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِم مَّطَرًا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (84)
شرح الكلمات:
ولوطاً: أي وأرسلنا لوطاً ولوط هو لوط بن هاران ابن أخي إبراهيم عليه السلام. ولد في بابل العراق.
الفاحشة: هي الخصلة القبيحة وهي إتيان الرجال في أدبارهم.
__________**
1 أصل الجثوم للأرانب وما شابهها وموضع الجثوم يقال لهم: مجثم. قال زهير:
بها العين والآرام يمشين خلفه ... وأطلاؤها ينهضن من كل مجثم
2 العقر: الجرح أو قطع عضو يؤثر في النفس، يقال: عقر الفرس إذا ضرب قوائمه بالسيف، وقيل للنحر عقر: لأنّه بسبب النحر غالبا.
3 هو بداية اليوم الرابع، إذ قال لهم: {تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام} فكانت الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت أهلكهم الله تعالى.
4 من الجائز أن يكون قد قال هذا وهم أحياء قبل موتهم كالآيس منهم وكونه قاله بعد موتهم أقرب كما في التفسير.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (13)  
الحلقة (426)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 199الى صــــ 203)


وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ (80) إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ (81) وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ (82) فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (83) وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (84) 

من العالمين: أي من الناس.
من الغابرين: الباقين في العذاب.
وأمطرنا. أنزلنا عليهم حجارة من السماء كالمطر فأهكتهم.
المجرمين: أي المفسدين للعقائد والأخلاق والأعراض.
معنى الآيات:
هذا هو القصص الرابع قصص نبي الله تعالى لوط بن هاران ابن أخي إبراهيم عليه السلام فقوله تعالى {ولوطاً1 ... } أي وأرسلنا لوطاً إلى قومه من أهل سذوم، ولم يكن لوط منهم لأنه من أرض بابل العراق هاجر مع عمه إبراهيم وأرسله الله تعالى إلى أهل سذوم2 وعمورة قرب3 بحيرة لُوطٍ بالأردن.
وقوله إذ قال لقومه الذين أرسل إليهم منكراً عليهم فعلتهم المنكرة: {أتأتون الفاحشة} وهي إتيان الرجال في أدبارهم {ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين} أي لم يسبقكم إليها أحد من الناس قاطبة، وواصل إنكاره هذا المنكر موبخاً هؤلاء الذين هبطت أخلاقهم إلى درك لم يهبط إليه أحد غيرهم فقال: {إنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة4 من دون النساء، بل أنتم قوم مسرفون} وإلا فالشهوة من النساء هي المفطور عليها الإنسان، لا أدبار الرجال، ولكنه الإجرام والتوغل في الشر والفساد والإسراف في ذلك، والإسراف صاحبه لا يقف عند حد.
وبعد هذا الوعظ والإرشاد إلى سبيل النجاة، والخروج من هذه الورطة التي وقع فيها هؤلاء القوم المسرفون ما كان ردهم {إلا أن قالوا أخرجوهم} أي لوطاً والمؤمنين معه {من قريتكم} أي مدينتكم سدوم، معللين الأمر بإخراجهم من البلاد بأنهم أناس يتطهرون من الخبث الذي هم منغمسون فيه قال تعالى بعد أن بلغ الوضع هذا الحد {فأنجيناه وأهله} من بناته وبعض نسائه {إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين} حيث أمرهم بالخروج من البلاد ليلاً قبل حلول العذاب بالقوم فخرجوا، وما إن غادروا المنطقة حتى جعل الله تعالى عاليها سافلها وأمطر عليها حجارة من سجين فأهلكوا أجمعين.
وقوله تعالى في ختام هذا القصص {فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين} فإنه خطاب عام لكل من يسمع هذا القصص ليعتبر به حيث شاهد عاقبة المجرمين دماراً كاملاً وعذاباً أليماً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- شدة قبح جريمة اللواط.
2- أول من عرف هذه الجريمة القذرة هم قوم لوط5 عليه السلام.
3- الإسراف وعدم الاعتدال في الأقوال والأفعال يتولد عنه كل شر وفساد.
4- الكفر والإجرام يحل رابطة الأخوة والقرابة بين أصحابه والبُراءة منه.
5- من أتى هذه الفاحشة من المحصنين يرجم6 بالحجارة حتى الموت.
__________
1 هذا العطف على إرسال نوح كما هو مع هود وصالح من قبل لوط، ولوط: اسم عجمي وليس مشتقاً من لطت الحوض أو من قولهم: هذا أليط بقلبي من هذا.
2 هذه الأرض هي أرضى الكنعانيين وسكانها خليط جلّهم كنعانيون.
3 هو المعروف بالبحر الميت ويقال له بحيرة لوط.
4 {شهوة} منصوب على أنّه مفعول لأجله.
5 روي أنّ إبليس هو الذي علّمهم إيّاها في نفسه بعد أن تشكّل بشكل إنسان.
6 الجمهور على أن من أتى هذه الفاحشة من الذكران البالغين أنه يقتل وغير البالغ يضرب، وخالف أبو حنيفة الجمهور وقال بعدم القتل واكتفى بالتعزير وهو محجوج بعمل الصحابة فقد أحرقوا مَنْ عَمِل عَمَل قوم لوط على عهد أبي بكر بإجماع رأي الصحابة على ذلك لحديث أبي داود والنسائي وابن ماجه والترمذي أي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "من وجدتموه يعمل عمل قوم لوط فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به" وعند الترمذي "أحصنا أو لم يحصنا" واختلف في الفاعل في البهيمة هل يقتل أو يعزّر؟ فالراجح: القتل لحديث: "من وقع على بهيمة فاقتلوه واقتلوا البهيمة معه".
***************************
وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (85) وَلَا تَقْعُدُوا بِكُلِّ صِرَاطٍ تُوعِدُونَ وَتَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَتَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ كُنْتُمْ قَلِيلًا فَكَثَّرَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (86) وَإِنْ كَانَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْكُمْ آمَنُوا بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَائِفَةٌ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (87) 

عَن سَبِيلِ اللهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَتَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَاذْكُرُواْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ قَلِيلاً فَكَثَّرَكُمْ وَانظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (86) وَإِن كَانَ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنكُمْ آمَنُواْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَآئِفَةٌ لَّمْ يْؤْمِنُواْ فَاصْبِرُواْ حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (87)
شرح الكلمات:
وإلى مدين آخاهم شعيباً: مدين أبو القبيلة وهو مدين بن إبراهيم الخليل وشعيب من أبناء القبيلة فهو أخوهم في النسب حقيقة إذ هو شعيب بن ميكائيل بن يشجر بن مدين.
ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم: أي لا تنقصوا الناس قيم سلعهم وبضائعهم، إذ كانوا يفعلون ذلك.
صراط توعدون: طريق وتوعدون تخيفون المارة وتأخذون عليهم المكوس أو تسلبونهم أمتعتهم.
وتبغونها عوجاً: أي تريدون سبيل الله -وهي شريعته- معوجةً حتى توافق ميولكم.
المفسدين: هم الذين يعملون بالمعاصي في البلاد.
يحكم بيننا: يفصل بيننا فينجي المؤمنين ويهلك الكافرين.
معنى الآيات:
هذا هو القصص الخامس في سورة الأعراف وهو قصص نبي الله شعيب مع قومه أهل مدين، فقوله تعالى: {وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً1} أي وأرسلنا إلى أهل مدين أخاهم شعيباً. فماذا قال لهم لما أرسل إليهم؟ {قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره} أي قولوا لا إله إلا الله، ولازم ذلك أن يصدقوا برسول الله شعيب حتى يمكنهم أن يعبدوا الله بما 
يحب أن يعبد به وبما من شأنه أن يكملهم ويسعدهم في الدارين وقوله {قد جاءتكم2 بينة من ربكم} أي آية واضحة تشهد لي بالرسالة وبما أن ما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه هو من عند الله تعالى إذاً {فأوفوا الكيل والميزان} أي بالقسط الذي هو العدل، {ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم} بل أعطوهم ما تستحقه بضائعهم من الثمن بحسب جودتها ورداءتها {ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها} أي في البلاد بعد إصلاحها، وذلك بترك الشرك والذنوب ومن ذلك ترك التلصص وقطع الطرق، وترك التطفيف في الكيل والوزن وعدم بخس سلع الناس وبضائعهم ذلكم الذي دعوتكم إليه من الطاعة وترك المعصية خير لكم حالاً ومالاً إن كنتم مؤمنين وقوله: {ولا تقعدوا بكل صراط3 توعدون وتصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن به وتبغونها عوجاً4} ينهاهم عليه السلام عن أبشع الإجرام وهو أنهم يجلسون في مداخل البلاد، وعلى أفواه السكك، ويتوعدون5 المارة بالعذاب إن هم اتصلوا بالنبي شعيب وجلسوا إليه صرفاً للناس عن الإيمان والاستقامة، كما أنهم يقطعون الطرق ويسلبون الناس ثيابهم وأمتعتهم أو يدفعون إليهم ضريبة خاصة.
وقوله {واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلاً فكثركم} يذكرهم عليه السلام بنعمة الله تعالى عليهم وهي أنهم أصبحوا شعباً كبيراً بعدما كانوا شعباً صغيراً لا قيمة له ولا وزن بين الشعوب وقوله: {وانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين} يعظهم ببيان مصير الظلمة المفسدين من الأمم المجاورة والشعوب حيث حلت بهم نقمة الله ونزل بهم عذابه فهلكوا يعظهم لعلهم يذكرون فيتركوا الشرك والمعاصي، ويعملوا بالتوحيد والطاعة.
وأخيراً يخوفهم بالله تعالى ويهددهم بأن حكماً عدلاً هو الله سيحكم بينهم وعندها يعلمون من هو المحق ومن هو المبطل فقال: {وإن كان طائفة منكم} أي جماعة {آمنوا بالذي أرسلت به} من التوحيد والطاعة وترك الشرك والمعاصي، {وطائفة} أخرى {لم يؤمنوا} وبهذا كنا متخاصمين نحتاج إلى من يحكم بيننا إذاً {فاصبروا حتى يحكم الله بيننا وهو خير 
الحاكمين} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- دعوة الرسل واحدة في باب العقيدة إذ كلها تقوم على أساس التوحيد والطاعة.
2- حرمة التطفيف في الكيل والميزان، وبخس الناس أشياءهم، ويدخل في ذلك الصناعات وحرف المهن وما إلى ذلك.
3- حرمة الفساد في الأرض بالمعاصي لاسيما البلاد التي طهرها الله بالإسلام وأصلحها بشرائعه.
4- حرمة التلصص وقطع6 الطرق وتخويف المارة.
5- حرمة الصد عن سبيل الله بمنع الناس من التدين والالتزام بالشريعة ظاهراً وباطناً.
__________
1 شعيب: تصغير شعب أو شِعب ويقال له خطيب الأنبياء لحسن مراجعته قومه.
2 من الجائز أن يكون الله تعالى قد أعطى نبيّه شعيباً آية ولم تذكر في القرآن، والراجح أنّها حجة قوية قهرهم بها ولم يتمكنوا من ردّها.
3 قال ابن عباس ومجاهد وقتادة: كانوا يقعدون على الطرقات المفضية إلى شعيب فيتوعّدون من أراد المجيىء إليه ويصدّونه عنه ويقولون: إنّه كذّاب فلا تذهب إليه، كما كانت قريش تفعله مع النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 قال أبو عبيدة والزجاج: كسر العين عوجاً في المعاني، والفتح عَوَجاً في الإجرام والذوات.
5 قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه هذا نهي عن قطع الطريق وأخذ السلب وكان ذلك من فعلهم.
6ومثله الضرائب الفادحة التي تضرب على المسلمين في بلادهم والمكوس التي في الأسواق وغيرها مما اقتدى فيه المسلمون بالكافرين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (14)  
الحلقة (427)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 203الى صــــ 207)


قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَاشُعَيْبُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَكَ مِنْ قَرْيَتِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا قَالَ أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ (88) قَدِ افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إِنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89) 

شرح الكلمات:
الملأ: أشراف القوم الذين يملؤون المجلس إذا جلسوا، والعين إذا نظر إليهم.
استكبروا: تكلفوا الكبر وهم حقيرون، حتى لا يقبلوا الحق.
من قريتنا: مدينتنا.
في ملتكم: في دينكم.
على الله توكلنا: أي فوضنا أمرنا واعتمدنا في حمايتنا عليه.
ربنا افتح بيننا: أي يا ربنا احكم بيننا.
وأنت خير الفاتحين: أي وأنت خير الحاكمين.
معنى الآيتين:
ما زال السياق الكريم في قصص شعيب مع قومه أهل مدين فبعد أن أمرهم ونهاهم وذكرهم ووعظهم {قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه} مهددين موعدين مقسمين {لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا} . هكذا سنة الطغاة الظلمة إذا غلبوا بالحجج والبراهين يفزعون إلى القوة فلما أفحمهم شعيب خطيب الأنبياء عليهم السلام، وقطع الطريق عليهم شهروا السلاح في وجهه، وهو النفي والإخراج من البلاد أو العودة إلى دينهم الباطل: {لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن1 في ملتنا} ورد شعيب على هذا التهديد بقوله: {أو لو كنا كارهين2} أي أنعود في ملتكم ولو كنا كارهين لها {قد افترينا على الله كذباً إن عدنا في ملتكم بعد إذ نجانا الله منها3} ووجه الكذب على الله إن عادوا إلى ملة الباطل هو أن شعيباً أخبرهم أن الله تعالى أمرهم بعبادته وحده وترك عبادة غيره، وأنه تعالى أرسله إليهم رسولاً وأمرهم بطاعته إنقاذاً لهم من الباطل الذي هم فيه فإذا أرتد وعاد هو ومن معه من المؤمنين إلى ملة الشرك كان موقفهم موقف من كذب على الله تعالى بأنه قال كذا وكذا والله عز وجل لم يقل. هذا ثم قال شعيب {وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها} ليس من الممكن ولا من المتهيء لنا العودة في ملتكم أبداً، اللهم إلا أن يشاء4 ربنا شيئاً فإن مشيئته نافذة في خلقه، وقوله: {وسع ربنا كل شيء علما} فإذا كان قد علم أنا نرد على أعقابنا بعد إذ هدانا الله، فسوف يكون ما علمه كما علمه وهو الغالب على أمره.
ثم قال عليه السلام بعد أن أعلمهم أن العودة إلى دينهم غير واردة ولا ممكنة بحال من الأحوال إلاّ في حال مشيئة الله ذلك، وهذا مما لا يشاءه الله تعالى قال: {على الله توكلنا} في الثبات على دينه الحق، والبراءة من الباطل ثم سأل ربه قائلاً: {ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق} أي احكم بيننا وبينهم بالحق {وأنت خير5 الفاتحين} أي الحاكمين، وذلك بإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة بشرية وهي أن الظلمة والمتكبرين يجادلون بالباطل حتى إذا أعياهم الجدال وأفحموا بالحجج بدل أن يسلموا بالحق ويعترفوا به ويقبلوه، فيستريحوا ويريحوا يفزعون إلى القوة بطرد أهل الحق ونفيهم أو إكراههم على قبول الباطل بالعذاب والنكال.
2- لا يصح من أهل الحق بعد أن عرفوه ودعوا إليه أن يتنكروا ويقبلوا الباطل بدله.
3- يستحب الاستثناء في كل ما عزم عليه المؤمن مستقبلاً وإن لم يرده أو حتى يفكر فيه.
4- وجوب التوكل على الله عند تهديد العدو وتخويفه، والمضي في سبيل الحق.
5- مشروعية الدعاء وسؤال الله تعالى الحكم بين أهل الحق وأهل الباطل، لأن الله تعالى يحكم بالحق وهو خير الحاكمين.

__________
1 {أو لتعودّنّ} : إمّا أن يراد به أتباع شعيب المؤمنون إذ كانوا قبل إيمانهم على دين قومهم وإمّا أن يراد بكلمة {لتعودّنّ} : لتصيرن إذ تكون عاد بمعنى: صار.
2 الاستفهام للتعجب والاستبعاد.
3 هذا أسلوب الإياس لهم من العودة إلى دينهم الباطل.
4 هذا الاستثناء كان من شعيب تأدباً مع الله تعالى بتفويض الأمر إلى مشيئته وعودة غيره من أمته ممكنة ولكن عودته هو مستحيلة.
5 {إلاّ أن يشاء الله ربنا} هذا الاستثناء منقطع بمعنى لكن أي: ما يقع منّا العودة إلى الكفر لكن إن شاء الله ذلك كان، والله لا يشاء ذلك فهو إذا كقولك: "لا أكلمك حتى يبيَض الغراب" أو {حتى يلج الجمل في سمّ الخياط} .
******************************  ****
وَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ لَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتُمْ شُعَيْبًا إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ (90) فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (91) الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَانُوا هُمُ الْخَاسِرِينَ (92) فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَاقَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَاتِ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ (93) 

شرح الكلمات:
لئن اتبعتم شعيباً: أي على ما جاء به من الدين والهدى.
الرجفة: الحركة العنيفة كالزلزلة.
جاثمين: باركين على ركبهم ميتين.
كأن لم يغنوا فيها: أي كأن لم يعمروها ويقيموا فيها زمناً طويلاً.
الخاسرين: إذ هلكوا في الدنيا وادخلوا النار في الآخرة.
آسى1: أي أحزن أو آسف شديد الأسف.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في قصص شعيب مع أهل مدين فإنه بعد أن هدد الظالمون شعيباً بالإبعاد من مدينتهم هو والمؤمنون معه أو أن يعودوا إلى ملتهم فرد شعيب على التهديد بما أيأسهم من العودة إلى دينهم، وفزع إلى الله يعلن توكله عليه ويطلب حكمه العادل بينه وبين قومه المشركين الظالمين كأن الناس اضطربوا وأن بعضاً قال اتركوا الرجل وما هو عليه، ولا تتعرضوا لما لا تطيقونه من البلاء. هنا قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه مقسمين بآلهة الباطل: {لئن اتبعتم شعيباً} أي على دينه وما جاء به وما يدعو إليه من التوحيد والعدل ورفع الظلم {إنكم إذاً لخاسرون} قال تعالى: {فأخذتهم الرجفة} استجابة لدعوة شعيب فأصبحوا2 هلكى جاثمين على الركب. قال تعالى: {الذين كذبوا شعيباً كأن لم يغنوا فيها3}
أي كأن لم يعمروا تلك الديار ويقيموا بها زمناً طويلاً، وأكد هذا الخبر وهو حكمه في المكذبين الظالمين فقال: {الذين كذبوا شعيباً كانوا هم الخاسرين} أما الذين صدقوا شعيباً فهم المفلحون الفائزون وودعهم شعيب كما ودع صالح قومه قال تعالى: {فتولى عنهم} وهم جاثمون هلكى فقال {يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالات ربي ونصحت لكم} فأبيتم إلا تكذيبي ورد قولي والإصرار على الشرك والفساد حتى هلكتم {فكيف آسَى على قوم كافرين4} أي لا معنى للحزن والأسف على مثلكم.
هداية الآيات
هن هداية الآيات:
1- ثمرة الصبر والثبات النصر العاجل أو الآجل.
2- نهاية الظلم والطغيان والدمار والخسران.
3- لا أسىً ولا حزناً على من أهلكه الله تعالى بظلمه وفساده في الأرض.
4- مشروعية توبيخ الظالمين بعد هلاكهم كما فعل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأهل القليب وكما فعل صالح وشعيب عليهما السلام.
__________
1 أسِيَ كرضي يأسى كيرضي يقال: أسيت على كذا أسىً فأنا آسٍ وآسى في الآية مضارع أسى دخلت عليه همزة المتكلم فصارت آسى بهمزتين.
2 في سورة هود: {فأخذتهم الصيحة} وفي سورة الشعراء: {أخذهم عذاب يوم الظّلة} وطريقة الجمع. أنهم لمّا اجتمعوا تحت الظلة وهي سحابة أظلتهم، فَزَعُوا إليها من شدّة الحر الذي أصابهم يومئذٍ فلمّا استقروا تحتها زُلزلوا من تحتهم وهي الرجفة ونزلت عليهم من الظلة صاعقة وهي الصيحة فأحرقتهم هذا إن قلنا إنّ مدين وأصحاب الأيكة هما أمة واحدة، وإلا فأصحاب الأيكة أُخذوا بعذاب الظلة وأصحاب مدين أُخذوا بالرجفة من تحتهم، والصيحة من فوفهم.
3 وفسّر القرطبي الغنى: بالمقام يقال: غنى القوم في دارهم أي: طال مقامهم، والمغني: المنزل والجمع المغاني، قال لبيد:
وغنيت ستَّا قبل مجرى داحسٍ ... لو كان للنفس اللجوج خلود
ومعنى غنيت: أقمت وهو الشاهد.
4 الاستفهام إنكاري وهو موجه في الظاهر إلى نفس شعيب، والمقصود نهي من معه من المؤمنين الناجين من العذاب برحمة الله تعالى نهيهم عن الحزن عن قومهم وأقاربهم كأنه لاحظ ذلك فيهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (15)  
الحلقة (428)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 207الى صــــ 211)

**وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا أَخَذْنَا أَهْلَهَا بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَضَّرَّعُونَ (94) ثُمَّ بَدَّلْنَا مَكَانَ السَّيِّئَةِ الْحَسَنَةَ حَتَّى عَفَوْا وَقَالُوا قَدْ مَسَّ آبَاءَنَا الضَّرَّاءُ وَالسَّرَّاءُ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (95)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
في قرية: القرية: المدينة الجامعة لأعيان البلاد ورؤسائها وهي المدينة.
بالبأساء: بالشدة كالقحط والجوع والحروب.
والضراء: الحالة المضرة كالأمراض والغلاء وشدة المؤونة.
يضرعون: يدعون الله تعالى ويتضرعون إليه ليكشف عنهم السوء.
مكان السيئة الحسنة: أي بدل الغلاء الرخاء، وبدل الخوف الأمن، وبدل المرض الصحة.
حتى عفوا: كثرت خيراتهم ونمت أموالهم، وأصبحت حالهم كلها حسنة.
أخذناهم بغتة: أنزلنا بهم العقوبة فجأة.
**معنى الآيتين:**
على إثر بيان قصص خمسة أنبياء ذكر تعالى سنته في الأمم السابقة ليكون ذلك عظه لكفار قريش، وذكرى للمؤمنين فقال تعالى: {وما أرسلنا في قرية1} أي في أهل قرية والمراد بالقرية الحاضرة والعاصمة من كبريات المدن حيث الكبراء والرؤساء من نبي من الأنبياء والمرسلين فكذبوه قومه وردوا دعوته مصرين على الشرك والضلال إلا أخذ الله تعالى أهل تلك المدينة بألوان من العذاب التأديبي كالقحط والجوع وشظف العيش، والأمراض والحروب المعبر عنه بالبأساء والضراء. رجاء أن يرجعوا إلى الحق بعد النفور منه، وقبوله بعد الإعراض عنه ثم يغير تعالى ما بهم من بأساء وضراء إلى يسر ورخاء، وعافية وهناء فتكثر أموالهم وأولادهم ويعظم سلطانهم، ويقولون عندما يوعظون ويذكرون ليتوبوا فيؤمنوا ويتقوا: {قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء2} أي الخير والشر وما هناك ما تخوفوننا به إنما هي الأيام هكذا دول يوم عسر وآخر يسر وبذلك يحق عليهم العذاب فيأخذهم الجبار عز وجل فجأة 3 {وهم لا يشعرون} فيتم هلاكهم ويمسون حديث عبرة لمن بعدهم عذاب في الدنيا، وعذاب في الآخرة وعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في الأمم السابقة.
2- تخويف كفار قريش بما دلت عليه هذه السنة من أخذ الله تعالى المصرين على الكفر المتمردين على الحق.
3- التذكير والوعظ بتاريخ الأمم السابقة المنبىء عن أسباب هلاكهم وخسرانهم ليتجنبها العقلاء، كما قال تعالى: {لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب} .
__________
**1 في الجملة إضمار تقديره: وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي فكذب أهلّها إلاّ أخذناهم وهو مبسوط في التفسير مبيّن غاية البيان والجملة معطوفة على جملة: {وإلى مدين آخاهم شعيباً} .
2 أي: فنحن مثلهم.
3 أي: بغتة ليكون أكثر حسرة.**
********************************
وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (96) أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ (97) أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ (98) أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (99) أَوَلَمْ يَهْدِ لِلَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَهْلِهَا أَنْ لَوْ نَشَاءُ أَصَبْنَاهُمْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَنَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ (100)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
آمنوا واتقوا: أي آمنوا بالله ورسوله ووعد الله ووعيده واتقوه تعالى بطاعته وعدم معصيته.
بركات من السماء والأرض: جمع بركة وهي دوام الخير وبقاؤه والعلم والإلهام والمطر من بركات السماء والنبات والخصب والرخاء والأمن والعافية من بركات الأرض.
يكسبون: من الشرك والمعاصي.
بياتاً: أي ليلاً وهم نائمون.
مكر الله: استدراجه تعالى لهم بإغداق النعم عليهم من صحة
الأبدان ورخاء العيش حتى إذا آمنوا مكره تعالى بهم أخذهم بغتة.
أولم يهد لهم: أي أولم يبين لهم بمعنى يتبين لهم.
بذنوبهم: أي بسبب ذنوبهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعدما بين تعالى سنته في الأمم السابقة، وهي أخذ الأمة بعد تكذيبها وعصيانها بالبأساء والضراء، ثم إذا هي لم تتب واستمرت على كفرها وعصيانها أغدق عليها الخيرات حتى عفت بكثرة ما لها وصلاح حالها أخذها بغتة فأهلكها، وتم خسرانها في الدارين، فتح تعالى باب التوبة والرجاء لعباده فقال: {ولو1 أن أهل القرى2} المكذبين ككفار مكة والطائف وغيرهما من المدن {آمنوا} أي بالله ورسوله وبلقاء الله ووعده ووعيده، {واتقوا} الله تعالى في الشرك وفي معصيته ومعصية رسوله لفتح عليهم أبواب السماء بالرحمات والبركات، وفتح عليهم كنوز الأرض ورزقهم من الطيبات ولكن أهل القرى الأولين كذبوا فأخذهم بالعذاب بما كانوا يكسبون، وأهل القرى اليوم وهم مكذبون فإما أن يعتبروا بما أصاب أهل القرى الأولين فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويطيعوا، وإما أن يصروا على الشرك والتكذيب فينزل بهم ما نزل بمن قبلهم من عذاب الإبادة والاستئصال، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (96) وهي قوله تعالى {ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات3 من السماء والأرض ولكن كذبوا فأخذناهم بما كانوا يكسبون} أما الآيات الثلاث بعدها فإن الله تعالى ينكر على أهل القرى غفلتهم موبخاً لهم على تماديهم وإصرارهم على الباطل معجباً من حالهم فيقول: {أفأمن4 أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا بياتاً وهم نائمون؟} أي أجهلوا ما نزل بمن قبلهم فأمنوا أن 
يأتيهم عذابنا ليلاً وهم نائمون؟ {أو أمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا} أي عذابنا {ضحى وهم يلعبون؟} أي أو غفل أهل القرى وأمنوا أن يأتيهم عذابنا ضحى وهم في أعمالهم التي لا تعود عليهم بخير كأنها لعب أطفال يلعبون بها {أفأمنوا مكر الله} ؟ أي أغرهم إمهالنا لهم واستدراجنا إياهم فأمنوا مكر الله؟ إنهم في ذلك خاسرون إذ لا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون. وقوله تعالى في الآية الخامسة (100) {أو لم يهد للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها أن لو نشاء أصبناهم بذنوبهم ونطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون} أي عمى الذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها ولم يتبين لهم بعد ولم يعلموا أنا لو نشاء أصبناهم بذنوبهم كما أصبنا الذين ورثوا ديارهم بذنوبهم {ونطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون} أي ونجعل على قلوبهم غشاوة حتى لا يعوا ما يقال لهم ولا يفهموا ما يراد بهم حتى يهلكوا كما هلك الذين من قبلهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عرض الرحمن تبارك وتعالى رحمته على عباده ولم يطلب منهم أكثر من الإيمان والتقوى.
2- حرّمة الغفلة ووجوب الذكر واليقظة.
3- حرمة الأمن من مكر الله تعالى.
4- إذا أمنت الأمة مكر الله تهيأت للخسران وحل بها لا محالة.
5- وجوب الاعتبار بما أصاب الأولين، وذلك بترك ما كان سبباً لهلاكهم.
__________**
1 لو: حرف امتناع لا متناع، امتنع شرطها فامتنع جوابها، وشرطها هنا: الإيمان والتقوى وجوابها فتح البركات على أهل القرى.
2 يقال للمدينة: قرية لاجتماع الناس فيها مأخوذ من التقرّى الذي هو التجمع يقال: قريت الماء في الحوض: إذا جمعته، وسمي القرآن قرآنا لاجتماع الحروف والكلمات والجمل والآيات فيه.
3 البركات: جمع بركة، وهي الخير الدائم الصالح الذي لا تبعة فيه في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. وتكون في العمر والمال وفي كل ما هو خير ونافع غير ضار للإنسان.
4 الاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب معاً، ومكر الله تعالى: إمهالهم وإغداق الخير عليهم مع شركهم وكفرهم، إذ المكر: أن يظهر المرء الإحسان لمن يمكر به ليأخذه فجأة. والأمن من مكر الله تعالى زيادة على أنه كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب فإنه يؤدي بالآمن إلى هلاكه دنياً وأخرى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (16)  
الحلقة (429)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 211الى صــــ 216)

**تِلْكَ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَائِهَا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْكَافِرِينَ (101) وَمَا وَجَدْنَا لِأَكْثَرِهِمْ مِنْ عَهْدٍ وَإِنْ وَجَدْنَا أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَفَاسِقِينَ (102)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
تلك القرى: الإشارة إلى قوم نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب.
من أنبائها: أي من أخبارها.
بالبينات: بالحجج والبراهين الدالة عل توحيد الله وصدق رسله.
من قبل: أي من قبل خلقهم ووجودهم، إذ علم الله تعالى تكذيبهم عليهم في كتاب المقادير.
وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهد: أي لم نجد لأكثرهم وفاء بعهودهم التي أخذت عليهم يوم أخذ الميثاق.
**معنى الآيتين:**
يخاطب الرب تعالى1 رسوله محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قائلاً {تلك القرى نقص عليك من أنبائها} أي من أخبارها مع أنبيائها كيف دعتهم رسلهم إلى الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة، وكيف ردت تلك الأمم دعوة الله واستكبرت على عبادته، وكيف كان حكمنا فيهم لعل قومك يذكرون فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا. وقوله تعالى {ولقد جاءتهم رسلهم بالبنيات} أي بالحجج الواضحات على صدق دعوتهم، وما جاءتهم به رسلهم من أمر ونهي من ربهم. وقوله {فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا من2 قبل} أي لم يكن أولئك الهالكون من أهل القرى ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به في علم الله وقدره إذ علم الله أنهم لا يؤمنون فكتب ذلك عليهم فلذا هم لا يؤمنون. وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الكافرين} أي كما كتب على الهالكين من أهل القرى أنهم لا يؤمنون ولم يؤمنوا فعلاً فأهلكهم، يطبع كذلك على قلوب الكافرين فلا يؤمنون حتى يأخذهم العذاب وهم ظالمون بكفرهم. وهذا الحكم الإلهي قائم على مبدأ أن الله علم من كل إنسان قبل خلقه ما يرغب فيه وما يؤثره على غيره ويعمله باختياره وإرادته فكتب ذلك عليه فهو عند خروجه إلى الدنيا لا يعمل إلا به ليصل إلى ما كتب عليه، وقدر له أزلاً قبل خلق السموات والأرض، وقوله تعالى {وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهد3} أي لم نجد لتلك الأمم التي أهلكنا وهم قوم نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب. لم نجد لأكثرهم وفاء بعهدهم الذي أخذناه عليهم قبل خلقهم من الإيمان بنا وعبادتنا وطاعتنا وطاعة رسلنا، وما وجدنا4 أكثرهم إلا فاسقين عن أمرنا خارجين عن طاعتنا وطاعة رسلنا، وكذلك أحللنا بهم نقمتنا وأنزلنا بهم عذابنا فأهلكناهم أجمعين.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- تقرير الوحي الإلهي وإثبات نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لأنه ما قُصَّ من أنباء الأولين لا يُتَلَقَّى إلا بوحي إلهي ولا يتلقى عن الله تعالى إلا رسول أَعِدَّ لذلك.
2- وجود البينات مهما كانت قوية واضحة غير كاف في إيمان من لم يشأ الله هدايته.
3- المؤمن من آمن في الأزل، والكافر من كفر فيه.
4- الطبع على قلوب الكافرين سببه اختيارهم للكفر والشر والفساد وإصرارهم على ذلك كيفما كانت الحال.
__________**
1 سرّ هذا الخطاب زيادة على التعليم لكمال الهداية فإنه تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مما يلاقى من صلف المشركين وعنادهم وجحودهم، وهو تسلية لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة يعاني من صلف المشركين وأذاهم.
2 اختلف في المضاف إليه المحذوف في قوله: {بما كذبوا من قبل} هل المراد: من قبل خروجهم للحياة الدنيا وهم في عالم الأرواح حيث أمروا بالإيمان فكذبَّوا فكتب الله عليهم ذلك فلن يكون إلا هو أو لو أحييناهم بعد إهلاكهم بذنوبهم لمّا آمنوا بما كذّبوا به فكان سبب هلاكهم، أو سألوا المعجزات ليؤمنوا فلمّا رأوها لم يؤمنوا بما كذّبوا من قبل رؤيتهم المعجزات، والراجح من هذه المقولات ما هو في التفسير إذ هو قول ابن جرير إمام المفسرين.
3 {من عهد} من زائدة لتقوية النفي والدلالة على الجنس أي: جنس العهد، والعهد من الجائز أن يكون ما أخذ عليهم في عالم الذرّ وهو صحيح قاله ابن عباس وأن يكون ما أخذ عليهم من قِبل الأنبياء أن يعبدوا الله وحده ويطيعوه ولا يعصوه.
4 الآية: {وإن وجدنا} وإن: بمعنى ما النافية فلذا اكتفينا في التفسير بما ولم نذكر إن اختصاراً وتقريباً للفهم.**
****************************
**ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (103) وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (104) حَقِيقٌ1 عَلَى أَن لاَّ أَقُولَ عَلَى اللهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقَّ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِبَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (105) قَالَ إِن كُنتَ جِئْتَ بِآيَةٍ فَأْتِ بِهَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (106) فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ (107) وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاء لِلنَّاظِرِينَ (108)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى: أي من بعد نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب.
موسى: هو موسى بن عمران من ذرية يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليه السلام.
بآياتنا: هي تسع آيات: العصا، واليد، والسنون المجدبة، والدم، والطوفان، والجراد، والقمل، والضفادع، والطمس على أموال فرعون.
إلى فرعون: أي بعث موسى الرسول إلى فرعون وهو الوليد لق مصعب بن الريان، ملك مصر.
وملئه: أي أشراف قومه وأعيانهم من رؤساء وكبراء.
فظلموا بها: أي ظلموا أنفسهم بالآيات وما تحمله من هدى حيث كفروا بها.
بينة من ربكم: حجة قاطعة وبرهان ساطع على أني رسول الله إليكم.
ونزع يده: أخرجها بسرعة من جيبه.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى} هذا شروع في ذكر القصص السادس مما اشتملت عليه سورة الأعراف، وهي قصص موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون وملئه. قال تعالى وهو يقص على نبيه ليثبت به فؤاده، ويقرر به نبوته، ويعظ أمته، ويذكر به قومه {ثم بعثنا من بعدهم} أي من بعد نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب موسى بن عمران إلى فرعون وملئه من رجالات ملكه ودولته، وقوله بآياتنا. هي تسع آيات لتكون حجة على صدق 
رسالته وأحقية دعوته. وقوله تعالى {فظلموا2 بها} أي جحدوها ولم يعترفوا بها فكفروا بها وبذلك ظلموا أنفسهم بسبب كفرهم بها، واستمروا على كفرهم وفسادهم حتى أهلكهم الله تعالى بإغراقهم، ثم قال لرسوله {فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين} أي دماراً وهلاكاً وهى عاقبة كل مفسد في الأرض بالشرك والكفر والمعاصي. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (103) وأما الآيات بعدها فإنها في تفصيل أحداث هذا القصص العجيب. وأتى موسى فرعون وقال {يا فرعون3 إني رسول من رب العالمين، حقيق} أي جدير وخليق بي {أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق، قد جئتكم ببينة من ربكم} دالة على صدقي شاهدة بصحة ما أقول {فأرسل4 معي بني إسرائيل} لأذهب بهم إلى أرض الشام التي كتب الله لهم وقد كانت دار آبائهم. وهنا تكلم فرعون وطالب موسى بالآية التي ذكر أنه جاء بها فقال {إن كنت جئت بآية فأت بها إن كنت من الصادقين} أي فيما تدعيه وتقول به وتدعوا إليه. وهنا ألقى موسى عصاه أي أمام فرعون المطالب بالآية {فإذا هي ثعبان مبين} أي حية عظيمة تهتز أمام فرعون وملئه كأنها جان5، هذه آية وزاده أخرى فأدخل يده في جيبه كما علمه ربه ونزعها {فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين} بيضاء بياضاً غير معهود مثله في أيدي الناس. هذا ما تضمنته هذه الآيات الخمس في هذا السياق.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سوء عاقبة المفسدين بالشرك والمعاصي.
2- تذكير موسى فرعون بأسلوب لطيف بأنه ليس رباً بل هناك رب العالمين وهو الله رب موسى وهارون والناس أجمعين.
3- تقرير مبدأ الصدق لدى الرسل عليهم السلام.
4- ظهور آيتين لموسى العَصَا واليد.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ**
1 قرأ نافع: (حقيق عليّ) بياء الضمير المشدّدة وهي بمعنى: واجب علىّ خبر ثانٍ لأنّ في قوله: {إنّي رسول من ربِّ العالمين} وقرأ غيره (على) حرف جرّ أي: محقوق بأن لا أقول على الله إلاّ الحق، فحقيق: فعيل بمعنى مفعول كقتيل بمعنى مقتول.
2 {فظلموا بها} أي: ظلموا أنفسهم بالتكذيب بالآيات، وجائز أن يكون ظلموا بسببها غيرهم ممن منعوهم من الإيمان بها إذ هدّدوهم بالقتل وجائز أن يضمّن الظلم هنا معنى الكفر أي كفروا بها وهو صحيح المعنى.
3 فرعون: علم جنس لمن يملك مصر في القديم ككسرى: لكل من يملك فارساً وقيصر: لكل من يملك الروم ونمرود: لمن ملك الكنعانيين، والنجاشي: للأحباش، وتبع، لحمير ونداء موسى له بقوله يا فرعون: فيه نوع احترام، إذ ناداه بعنوان الملك والسلطان.
4 الفاء تفريعية أي: ما بعدها متفرّع عمّا قبلها.
5 الجانّ: هنا حية أكحل العينين تسكن البيوت لا تؤذى كثيرة التقلّب والاهتزاز.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (17)  
الحلقة (430)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 216الى صــــ 219)

قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (109) يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُمْ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ (110) قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَأَرْسِلْ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (111) يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ (112)
شرح الكلمات
ساحر عليم: أي ذو علم بالسحر خبير به ليس مجرد مدّع.
من أرضكم: أي من بلادكم ليستولى عليها ويحكمكم.
فماذا تأمرون: أي أشيروا بما ترون الصواب في حل هذا المشكل.
أرجه: أي أمهله وأخاه لا تعجل عليهما قبل اتخاذ ما يلزم من الاحتياطات.
في المدائن: مدن المملكة الفرعونية.
حاشرين: رجالاً يجمعون السحرة الخبراء في فن السحر للمناظرة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تفصيل قصص موسى مع فرعون فبعد أن تقدم موسى بما طلب فرعون منه من الآية فأراه آية العصا، واليد، وشاهد الملأ من قوم فرعون الآيتين العظيمتين قالوا {إن هذا لساحر عليم} وذلك لما بهرتهم الآيتان تحول العصا إلى حية عظيمة واليد بيضاء من غير سوء كالبرص بل بياضها عجب1 حتى لكأنها فلقة قمر أي قطعة منه، واتهموا موسى فوراً بالسياسة وأنه يريد بهذا إخراجكم من بلادكم ليستولي عليها هو وقومه من بني إسرائيل، وهنا تكلم فرعون وقال: {فماذا تأمرون2} أي بم تشيرون عليّ أيها الملأ والحال كما ذكرتم؟ فأجابوه قائلين {أرجه3 وأخاه} أي أوقفهما عندك {وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين4}أي رجالاً من الشرط يحشرون أي يجمعون أهل الفن من السحرة من كافة أنحاء الإيالة أي الإقليم المصري، وأجر معه مناظرة فإذا انهزم انتهى أمره وأمنا من خطره على بلادنا وأوضاعنا. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الأربع في هذا السياق.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات
1- جهل الملأ بالآيات أدى بهم إلى أن قالوا إن موسى ساحر عليم.
2- مكر الملأ وخبثهم إذ اتهموا موسى سياسياً بأنه يريد الملك وهو كذب بحت وإنما يريد إخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر حيث طال استعبادهم وامتهانهم من قبل الأقباط وهم أبناء الأنبياء وأحفاد إسرائيل واسحق وإبراهيم عليهم السلام.
3- فضيحة فرعون حيث نسي دعواه الربوبية، فاستشار الملأ في شأنه، إذ الرب الحق لا يستشير عباده فيما يريد فعله لأنه لا يجهل ما يحدث مستقبلاً.
__________
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: كان ليد موسى نور ساطع يضيء ما بين السماء والأرض.
2 يرى بعضهم أنّ المستفهم غير فرعون، الصحيح أنه فرعون لانهزامه معنوياً.
3 قرأ ورش: {أرجه} بإشباع كسر الهاء، وقرأ الجمهور {أرجه} بإسكان الهاء، وقرأ بضّ بكسر الهاء بدون مدّ.
4 قيل هي صعيد مصر إذ هو مقرَّ العلماء بالسحر، والمدائن جمع مدينة وتجمع على مدن واصل اشتقاقها من مدن بالمكان إذا أقام به.
***********************
وَجَاء السَّحَرَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قَالْواْ إِنَّ لَنَا لأَجْرًا إِن كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ (113) قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإَنَّكُمْ لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (114) قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ نَحْنُ الْمُلْقِينَ (115) قَالَ أَلْقُوْاْ فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْاْ سَحَرُواْ أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ (116)
شرح الكلمات:
السحرة: جمع ساحر وهو من يتقن فن السحر ويؤثر في أعين الناس بسحره.
إن لنا لأجراً: أي ثواباً من عندك أي أجراً تعطيناه إن نحن غلبنا.
نحن الملقين: لعصيّنا.
سحروا أعين الناس: حيث صار النظارة في الميدان يشاهدون عصي السحر وحبالهم يشاهدونها حيات وثعابين تملأ الساحة.
واسترهبوهم: أي خلوا الرهب والرعب في قلوب الناس من قوة أثر السحر في عيونهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحوار الدائر بين موسى عليه السلام من جهة وبين فرعون وملئه من جهة أخرى، فقد جاء في الآيات السابقة أن الملأ أشاروا على فرعون بأن يحبس موسى وأخاه هارون ويرسل شرطة في المدن يأتون بالخبراء في فن السحر لمناظرة موسى عسى أن يغلبوه، وفعلاً أرسل فرعون في مدنه حاشرين يجمعون خبراء السحر، وها هم أولاء قد وصلوا قال تعالى {وجاء السحرة فرعون1} وعرفوا أن الموقف جد صعب على فرعون فطالبوه بالأجر العظيم إن هم غلبوا موسى وأخاه فوافق فرعون على طلبهم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {وجاء السحرة فرعون قالوا إن2 لنا لأجراً إن كنا نحن الغالبين؟ قال نعم} وزادهم أيضاً أن يجعلهم من خواصه ورجال قصره فقال {وإنكم لمن المقربين} أي لدينا. وهنا تقدموا لموسى وكأنهم على ثقة في قوتهم السحرية وأن الجولة ستكون لهم، تقدموا بإلقاء آلاتهم السحرية أو تقدم موسى عليهم فقالوا {يا موسى3 إما أن تلقي، وإما أن نكون نحن الملقين} أي ألق عصاك أو نلقي نحن عصينا فقال لهم موسى {ألقوا} 4 فألقوا فعلاً فسحروا أعين5 الناس وجاءوا بسحر عظيم كما أخبر تعالى الأمر الذي استرهب النظارة حتى إن موسى عليه السلام أوجس في نفسه خيفة فنهاه ربه تعالى عن ذلك وأعلمه أنه الغالب بإذن الله تعالى جاء هذا الخبر في سورة طه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية طلب الأجرة على العمل الذي يقوم به الإنسان خارجاً عن نطاق العبادة.
2- مشروعية الترقيات الحكومية لذي الخدمة الجُلى للدولة.
3- تأثير السحر على أعين الناس حقيقة بحيث يرون الشيء على خلاف ما هو عليه إذ العصي والحبال استحالت في أعين الناس إلى حيات وثعابين.
__________
1 لقد ذكر القرطبي في عدد السحرة أخباراً مثلها لا يصح، إذ جاء في بعضهم أن عددهم كان سبعين ألف ساحر، والأقرب إلى أن يكونوا سبعين رجلاً.
2 قرىء في السبع بهمزة الاستفهام {أئن لنا لأجراً} وقرىء بدونها {إنّ لنا لأجراً} .
3 قال القرطبي: تأدّبوا مع موسى إذ استشاروه فيمن يبدأ بالإلقاء فنفعهم الله بأدبهم مع نبيّه فأسلموا وسعدوا برضوان الله تعالى.
4 في إذنه لهم بالإلقاء توفيق ربّاني عظيم إذ معناه أنه احتفظ بالضربة الأخيرة وصاحبها يغلب بإذن الله دائماً.
5 أي: خيّلوا لهم وقلبوها عن صحة إدراكها بما يتخيل من التمويه الذي جرى مجرى الشعوذة وخفة اليد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (18)  
الحلقة (431)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 219الى صــــ 222)


وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ (117) فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (118) فَغُلِبُواْ هُنَالِكَ وَانقَلَبُواْ صَاغِرِينَ (119) وَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ (120) قَالُواْ آمَنَّا بِرِبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (121) رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (122)
شرح الكلمات:
تلقف: تأخذ بسرعة فائقة وحذق عجيب.
ما يأفكون: ما يقلبون بسحرهم وتمويههم.
فوقع الحق: ثبت وظهر.
صاغرين: ذليلين.
ساجدين: ساقطين على وجوههم سجداً لربهم رب العالمين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في المناظرة أو المباراة بين موسى عليه السلام وسحرة فرعون، فبعد أن ألقى السحرة حبالهم وعصيهم في الساحة وانقلبت بالتمويه السحري حيات وثعابين ورهب الناس من الموقف وظن فرعون وملأه أنهم غالبون أوحى الله تعالى إلى موسى أن يلقي عصاه فألقاها {فإذا هي تلقف1 ما يأفكون} أي تأخذه وتبتلعه وبذلك وقع الحق أي ظهر وثبت 
واستقر {وبطل ما كانوا يعملون} أي السحر والتمويه وقوله تعالى {فغلبوا} أي فرعون وملأه وقومه {هنالك} أي في ساحة المباراة والمناظرة {وانقلبوا} إلى ديارهم {صاغرين} أي ذليلين مهزومين. وقوله تعالى {وألقي السحرة ساجدين} أي إنهم بعد أن شاهدوا الآية الكبرى بهرتهم فخروا ساجدين كأنما ألقاهم2 أحد على وجه الأرض لا حراك لهم وهم يقولون3 {آمنا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون} وضمن ذلك فقد كفروا بربوبية فرعون الباطلة، لأن الإيمان بالله سيلزم الكفر بما عداه، ولذا قالوا {آمنا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون} تلويحاً بكفرهم بفرعون الطاغية وبكل إله غير الله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنته تعالى في أن الحق والباطل إذا التقيا في أي ميدان فالغلبة للحق دائماً.
2- بطلان السحر وعدم فلاح أهله ولقوله تعالى من سورة طه {ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى} .
3- فضل العلم وأنه سبب الهداية فإيمان السحرة كان ثمرة العلم، إذ عرفوا أن ما جاء به موسى ليس سحراً وإنما هو آية له من الله فآمنوا.
4- مظهر من مظاهر القضاء والقدر فالسحرة أصبحوا كافرين وأمسوا مسلمين.
__________
1 قرىء (تَلْقَف) و (تلَقَّف) بتضعيف القاف، والأصل: تتلقف فحذف إحدى التاءين تخفيفاً، وقرىء في الشاذ: تلقّم بالميم بدل الفاء، ومعنى الكلّ تبتلع بسرعة وتزدرده، وصيغة المضارع في الفعلين لاستحضار الماضي كأنّه حاضر ليكون أوقع في النفس.
2 أي: ألقوا أنفسهم على الأرض، وبني الفعل للمجهول لظهور الفاعل وهو أنفسهم.
3 قالوا آمنّا بربّ العالمين حال هو يهم للسجود إعلاماً منهم إنهم ما سجدوا لفرعون كما يفعل الأقباط، وإنّما سجدوا لله رب العالمين ربِّ موسى وهارون.
************************
قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُوا مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (123) لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ ثُمَّ لَأُصَلِّبَنَّك  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (124) قَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ (125) وَمَا تَنْقِمُ مِنَّا إِلَّا أَنْ آمَنَّا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا لَمَّا جَاءَتْنَا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126) 

شرح الكلمات:
آمنتم به: أي صدقتموه فيما جاء به ودعا إليه.
مكر مكرتموه: أي حيلة احتلتموها وتواطأتم مع موسى على ذلك.
من خلاف: بأن يقطع اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى أو العكس.
ثم لأصلبنكم: التصليب: الشد على خشبة حتى الموت.
منقلبون: أي راجعون.
وما تنقم منا: أي وما تكره منا وتنكر علينا إلا إيماننا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا.
أفرغ علينا صبراً: أي أفض علينا صبراً قوياً حتى نثبت على ما توعدنا فرعون من العذاب ولا نرتد بعد إيماننا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في أحداث قصص موسى وفرعون ففي الآيات قبل هذه تمت المناظرة بين موسى والسحرة بنصر موسى عليه السلام وهزيمة فرعون النكراء حيث سحرته بعد ظهور الحق لهم واضحاً مكشوفاً آمنوا وأسلموا وسجدوا لله رب العالمين. وفي هذه الآيات يخبر تعالى عن محاكمة فرعون للسحرة فقال عز من قائل {قال فرعون} أي للسحرة {آمنتم1 به} أي بموسى {قبل أن آذن لكم} أي في الإيمان به، وهي عبارة فيها رائحة الهزيمة والحمق، وإلا فهل الإيمان يتأتي فيه الإذن وعدمه، الإيمان إذعان باطني لا علاقة له بالإذن إلا من الله تعالى، ثم قال لهم {إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها} أي إن هذا الذي قمتم به من ادعاء الغلب لموسى بعدما أظهرتم الحماس في بداية المباراة ما هو إلا مكرا وتدبير خفي تم بينكم وبين موسى في المدينة قبل الخروج إلى ساحة المباراة، والهدف منه إخراجكم الناس2 من المدينة واستيلائكم عليها. ثم تهددهم وتوعدهم بقوله {فسوف تعلمون} ما أنا صانع بكم. وذكر ما عزم عليه فقال مقسماً {لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف} يريد بقطع من كل واحد منهم يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى، ثم يربطهم على أخشاب في ساحة معينة ليموتوا كذلك نكالاً وعبرة لغيرهم. هذا ما أعلنه فرعون وصرح به 
للسحرة المؤمنين فما كان جواب السحرة {قالوا إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون} أي راجعون فقتلك إيانا لم يزد على أن قربنا من ربنا وردنا إليه ونحن في شوق إلى لقاء ربنا، وعليه فحكمك بقتلنا ما هو بضائرنا، وشيء آخر هو أنك {ما تنقم3 منا} يا فرعون أي ما تكره منا ولا تنكر علينا إجراماً أجرمناه أو فساداً في الأرض اشعناه إنما تنقم منا إيماننا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا وهذا شيء لا مذمة فيه علينا، ولا عاراً يلحقنا، فلذا {اقض ما أنت قاض إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا} ثم أقبلوا على الله ورفعوا أيديهم إليه وقالوا ضارعين سائلين {ربنا أفرغ علينا صبراً} حتى نتحمل العذاب في ذاتك {وتوفنا مسلمين4} ، ونفذ فرعون جريمته5 ولكن أحدث ذلك اضطراباً في البلاد ولم يكن فرعون ولا ملأه يتوقعون دل عليه الآيات التالية.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- القلوب المظلمة بالكفر ولجرائم أصحابها لا يتورعون عن الكذب واتهام الأبرياء.
2- فضيلة الاسترجاع أن يقول {إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون} حيث فزع إليها السحرة لما هددهم فرعون إذ قالوا {إنا إلا ربنا منقلبون} أي راجعون فهان عديهم ما تهددوا به.
3- مشروعية سؤال الصبر على البلاء للثبات على الإيمان.
4- فضل الوفاة على الإسلام وأنه مطلب عال لأهل الإيمان.
__________
1 الاستفهام هنا للإنكار والتهديد أي: ينكر على السحرة إيمانهم ويهددهم بالبطش بهم والتنكيل.
2 قد يكون المراد بعض الناس وهم بنو إسرائيل إذ موسى جاء يطالب بهم ليخرج بهم إلى أرض القدس.
3 يقال: نقَم ينقم من باب ضرب، نقْما ونقَما على أنه من باب تعِب تعبا إذا أنكر الفعل وكره صدوره وحقد على فاعله، ويكون بالقول والفعل.
4 كلمة الإسلام معروفة في كل زمان ومكان بين المؤمنين ويعبر عنها كل قوم بلغتهم إذ معناها الانقياد لله مع حبّه تعالى وتعظيمه والشوق إليه.
5 لم يرد في القرآن ما يدل على أنّ فرعون نفّد وعيده في السحرة أو لم ينفذه، وعدم ذكر القرآن له لأنه خالٍ من الفائدة، وذكر القرطبي بصيغة التمريض فقال: قيل إنّ فرعون أخذ السحر وقطعهم على شاطىء النهر وأنّه آمن بموسى عند إيمان السحرة ستمائة ألف والله أعلم.
??
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (19)  
الحلقة (432)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 223الى صــــ 228)

وَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ (127) قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ الْأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (128) قَالُوا أُوذِينَا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنَا وَمِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَك  ُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ (129) 
شرح الكلمات:
قال الملأ: أي لفرعون.
أتذر: أي أتترك.
وقومه: أي بني إسرائيل.
ليفسدوا في الأرض: أي في البلاد بالدعوة إلى مخالفتك، وترك طاعتك.
وآلهتك: أصناماً صغاراً وضعها ليعبدها الناس وقال أنا ربكم الأعلى وربها.
نستحيي نساءهم: نبقي على نسائهم لا تذبحهن كما تذبح الأطفال الذكور.
ويستخلفكم في الأرض: أي يجعلكم خلفاء فيها تخلفون الظالمين بعد هلاكهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في أحداث قصص موسى وفرعون أنه بعد انتصار موسى في المباراة وإيمان السحرة ظهر أمر موسى واتبعه ستمائة ألف من بني إسرائيل، وخاف قوم فرعون من إيمان الناس بموسى ولما جاء به من الحق قالوا لفرعون على وجه التحريض والتحريك له {أتذر موسى وقومه} يريدون بني إسرائيل {ليفسدوا في الأرض} أي أرض مصر بإفساد خدمك1 أو عبيدك {ويذرك وآلهتك2} أي ويتركك فلا يخدمك ولا يطيعك ويترك آلهتك فلا 
يعبدها إذ كان لفرعون أصنام يدعو الناس لعبادتها لتقربهم إليه وهو الرب الأعلى للكل.
وبعد هذا التحريش والإغراء من رجال فرعون ليبطش بموسى وقومه قال فرعون {سنقتل3 أبناءهم ونستحيي نساءهم} كما كان يفعل قبل عندما أخبر بأن سقوط ملكه سيكون على يد بني إسرائيل {وإنا فوقهم قاهرون} هذه الكلمة من فرعون في هذا الظرف بالذات لا تعد وأن تكون تعويضاً عما فقد من جبروت ورهبوت كان له قبل هزيمته في المباراة وإيمان السحرة برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (127) وهي قوله تعالى {وقال الملأ من قوم فرعون: أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض، ويذرك وآلهتك. قال سنقتل أبناءهم ونستحيي نساءهم، وإنا فوقهم قاهرون} وكان رد موسى عليه السلام على هذا التهديد والوعيد الذي أرعب بني إسرائيل وأخافهم ما جاء في الآية الثانية (128) {وقال موسى لقومه} أي من بني إسرائيل {استعينوا بالله} على ما قد ينالكم من ظلم فرعون، وما قد يصيبكم من أذى انتقاماً لما فقد من علوه وكبريائه {واصبروا} على ذلك، واعلموا {ان الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين} فمتى صبرتم على ما يصيبكم فلم تجزعوا فترتدوا، واتقيتم الله ربكم فلم تتركوا طاعته وطاعة رسوله أهلك عدوكم وأورثكم أرضه ودياره، وسبحان الله هذا الذي ذكره موسى لبني إسرائيل قد تم حرفياً بعد فترة صبر فيها بنو إسرائيل واتقوا كما سيأتي في هذا السياق بعد كذا آية، وهنا قال بنو إسرائيل ما تضمنته الآية الأخيرة (129) {قالوا أوذينا من قبل أن تأتينا} بما أتيتنا به من الدين والآيات، وذلك عندما كان فرعون يذبح أبناءهم ويستحيي نساءهم للخدمة {ومن بعدما جئتنا} وهذه منهم كلمة الآيس المهزوم نفسياً لطول ما عانوا من الاضطهاد والعذاب من فرعون وقومه الأقباط. فأجابهم موسى عليه السلام قائلاً: محيياً الأمل في نفوسهم وإيصالهم بقوة الله التي لا تقهر {عسى4 ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم ويستخلفكم في الأرض فينظر كيف5 تعملون} وهذا الذي رجاه موسى ورجاه بني إسرائيل قد تم كاملاً بلا نقصان والحمد لله الكريم المنان.
هداية الآيات.
من هداية الآيات:
1-خطر بطانة السوء على الملوك والرؤساء تجلت في إثارة فرعون ودفعه إلى البطش بقولهم {أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض ... الخ} .
2- بيان فضيلة الصبر والتقوى وأنها مفتاح النصر وإكسير الكمال البشري.
3- النفوس المريضة علاجها عسير ولكن بالصبر والمثابرة تشفى إن شاء الله تعالى.
4- بيان صدق ما رجاه موسى من ربه حيث تحقق بحذافيره.
5- استحسان رفع معنويات المؤمنين بذكر حسن العاقبة والتبشير بوعد الله لأوليائه أهل الإيمان والتقوى.
__________
1 وإيقاع الفرقة وتشتيت الشمل أيضاً.
2 وقرىء {وإلهتك} أي: عبادتك وعلى هذا فإنه كان يَعْبُد ولا يُعبد والوجه الأوّل أظهر.
3 آنس قومه بهذه الجملة من الكلام وأذهب عنهم روح الهزيمة، ولم يقل سنقتل موسى لعلمه أنه لا يقدر عليه ولما أصابه من الرّعب منه حتى قيل: إنه كان إذا رآه يبول من شدّة الخوف منه وهي آية موسى عليه السلام.
4 عسى من الله واجب أي ليست للرجاء فقط بل ما يذكر جمعها يقع لا بدّ ولا يتخلّف، ولذا قد تحقق ما ذكر معها هنا كاملاً لا نقص فيه.
5 كيف: ليست للاستفهام هنا وإنّما هي دالة على مجرّد كيفية أعمالهم هل هي أعمال صالحة أو فاسدة أي: هل يشكرون؟
******************************  *
وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (130) فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (131) وَقَالُوا مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِنْ آيَةٍ لِتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (132) فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُفَصَّلَاتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ (133) 
شرح الكلمات:
أخذنا آل فرعون بالسنين1: أي عاقبناهم بِسِنِيى الجدب والقحط.
ونقص من الثمرات.: بالحوائج تصيبها، وبعدم صلاحيتها.
الحسنة: ما يحسن من خصب ورخاء وكثرة رزق وعافية.
سيئة: ضد الحسنة وهي الجدب والغلاء والمرض.
يطيروا بموسى2: أن يتشاءمون بموسى وقومه.
الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع: الطوفان الفيضانات المغرقة، والجراد معروف بأكل الزرع والثمار، والقمل جائز أن يكون القمل المعروف وجائز أن يكون السوس في الحبوب، والضفادع جمع ضفدعة. حيوان يوجد في المياه والمستنقعات.
والدم: والدم معروف قد يكون دم رعاف أو نزيف، أو تحول الماء ماء الشرب إلى دم عبيط في أوانيهم وأفواههم آية لموسى عليه السلام.
فاستكبروا وكانوا قوماً مجرمين: حيث لم يؤمنوا بهذه الآيات. أي مفسدين حيث حكم بإهلاكهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في قصص موسى مع آل فرعون انه لما شاهد فرعون وآله آية العصا وانهزام السحر أمامهم وإيمان السحرة حملهم الكبر على مواصلة الكفر والعناد فأصابهم الرب تعالى بجفاف وقحط سنوات لعلهم يذكرون، ولم يذكروا فحول الله تعالى جدبهم إلى خصب، وبلاءهم إلى عافية فلم يرجعوا وقالوا في الرخاء هذه لنا نحن مستحقوها وجديرون بها، وقالوا في القحط والبلاء قالوا هذه من شؤم موسى وبنى إسرائيل، قال تعالى {ألا أنما طائرهم عند الله} وذلك لأنه مدبر الأمر وخالق كل شيء وجاعل للحسنة أسبابها وللسيئة أسبابها ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون فلذلك قالوا اطيرنا بموسى ومن معه وأصروا على الكفر ولجوا في المكابرة والعناد حتى قالوا لموسى {مهما3 تأتنا به من آية 
لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين} ولو علموا ما أصروا على الكفر ولما قالوا ما قالوا فأسباب الحسنة الإيمان والتقوى، وأسباب السيئة الكفر والمعاصي، إذ المراد بالحسنة والسيئة هنا: الخير والشر. وهنا وبعد هذا الإصرار والعناد والمكابرة رفع موسى يديه إلى ربه يدعوه فقال: يا رب إن عبدك فرعون علا في الأرض وبغا وعتا، وأن قومه قد نقضوا العهد فخذهم بعقوبة تجعلها عليهم نقمة، ولقومي عظة، ولمن بعدهم آية، فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاءه فأرسل عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع4 والدم فأخذهم الطوفان أولاً فكادوا يهلكون بالغرق فجاءوا موسى وطلبوا منه أن يدعو ربه ليرفع عنهم هذا العذاب فإن رفعه عنهم آمنوا وأرسلوا معه بني إسرائيل فدعا ربه واستجاب الله تعالى فأخذوا شهراً في عافية فطلب منهم موسى ما وعدوه به فتنكروا لوعدهم وأصروا على كفرهم فأرسل الله تعالى عليهم الجراد5 فأكل زروعهم وأشجارهم وثمارهم حتى ضجوا وصاحوا وأتوا موسى وأعطوه وعودهم إن رفع الله عنهم هذا العذاب آمنوا وأرسلوا معه بني إسرائيل فرفع الله عنهم ذلك فلبثوا مدة آمنين من هذه العاهة وطالبهم موسى بوعدهم فتنكروا له، وهكذا حتى تمت الآيات الخمس مفصلات ما بين كل آية وأخرى مدة تقصر وتطول فاستكبروا عن الإيمان والطاعة وكانوا قوماً مجرمين مفسدين لا خير فيهم ولا عهد لهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- من تدبير الله تعالى أخذه عباده بالشدائد لعلهم يذكرون فيتعظون ويتوبون.
2- بطلان التطير مطلقاً، وإنما الشؤم في المعاصي بمخالفة شرع الله فيترتب على الفسق والعصيان البلاء والعذاب.
3- الجهل سبب الكفر والمعاصي وسوء الأخلاق وفساد الأحوال.
4- عدم إيمان آل فرعون مع توارد الآيات عليهم دال على أن إيمانهم لم يسبق به القدر. كما هو دال على أن الآيات المعجزات لا تستلزم الإيمان بالضرورة.
5- التنديد بالإجرام وهو إفساد النفس بالشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1 يقال: أصابتهم سنة أي: جدب وتقديره: جدب سنة وفي الحديث: "اللهم اجعلها عليهم سنين كسني يوسف" دعاء على قريش.
2 أصل الكلمة: يتطيّروا فأدغمت التاء في الطاء لأنّ مخرجهما واحد، والطير والتطير مأخوذ من زجر الطير. إذ كانوا إذا أرادوا عملا ما سفراً ونحوه يزجرون الطير فإن تيامن في طيرانه أقدموا على العمل، وإن تشاءم تركوا فهذا أصل اليمن والشؤم كان في الجاهلية وأبطله الإسلام. قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "الطيرة شرك ثلاثاً" وما منا إلا، ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل وعلمهم أن يقولوا: "اللهم لا طير إلاّ طيرك ولا خير إلا خيرك ولا إله غيرك".
3 أصل مهما: ما. ما الأولى شرطية والثانية زائدة توكيداً للجزاء فكرهوا حرفين من جنس واحد متجاورين فأبدلوا الألف هاء ففصلت بين الميمين.
4 صح النهي عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "عن قتل الصُّرد والضفدع والنملة والهدهد" من رواية أبي داود وأحمد وابن ماجه.
5 اختلف في قتل الجراد، وأجمعوا أنه إذا أفسد جاز قتله. وأجمعوا على جواز أكله بأكل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ منه هو وأصحابه في بعض الغزوات.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (20)  
الحلقة (433)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 229الى صــــ 233)

**
وَلَمَّا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّجْزُ قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِندَكَ لَئِن كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا الرِّجْزَ لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ (134) فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الرِّجْزَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ هُم بَالِغُوهُ إِذَا هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ (135) فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ (136) وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ (137)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الرجز: العذاب وهو الخمسة المذكورة في آية (133) الآنفة الذكر.
إلى أجل هم بالغوه إذا هم ينكثون: المراد من الأجل أنهم كانوا إذا سألوا موسى أن يدعو ربه ليرفع عنهم العذاب ويعدونه بالإيمان وإرسال بني إسرائيل معه فيرفع الله عنهم العذاب فيمكثون زمنا ثم يطالبهم موسى بالإيمان وإرسال بني إسرائيل فيأبون عليه ذلك وينكثون عهدهم.
فانتقمنا منهم: أي أنزلنا بهم نقمتنا فأغرقناهم في اليم الذي هو البحر.
الذين كانوا يستضعفون.: هم بنو إسرائيل.
مشارق الأرض ومغاربها: هي أرض مصر والشام.
وتمت كلمة ربك الحسنى: هي وعده تعالى لهم في قوله {ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين} من سورة القصص.
وما كانوا يعرشون1: أي يرفعون من مباني الدور والقصور العالية.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصص موسى مع فرعون وقومه، وهذه هي الآيات الأخيرة في هذا القصص إنه لما وقع عليهم الرجز وهو العذاب المفصل2 الطوفان فالجراد، فالقمل، فالضفادع، فالدم {قالوا يا موسى ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك} 3 أي من كشف العذاب عنا إن نحن آمنا بك وبما جئت به وبما تطالب به من إرسال بني إسرائيل معك وحلفوا وقالوا {لئن كشفت عنا الرجز} {لنؤمن لك ولنرسلن معك بني إسرائيل} قال تعالى: {فلما كشف عنهم الرجز} أي العذاب {إلى أجل هم بالغوه} إلى وقت ينتهون إليه {إذ هم ينكثون4} عهودهم ولم يؤمنوا ولم يرسلوا بني إسرائيل وكان هذا ما بين كل آية وآية حتى كانت الخمس الآيات، ودقت ساعة هلاكهم قال تعالى {فأغرقناهم في اليم} وهو البحر الملح أي أغرق فرعون وجنده ورجال دولته وأشراف بلاده، ثم ذكر تعالى علة هذا الهلاك الذي حاق بهم ليكون عبرة لغيرهم وخاصة قريش التي ما زالت مصرة على الشرك والتكذيب، فقال تعالى {بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا وكانوا عنها غافلين} كما هي الحال في 
قريش ومشركي العرب وكفارهم. وختم تعالى هذا القصص قصص موسى مع فرعون بقوله {وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون} وهم بنو إسرائيل حيث استعبدهم فرعون الظالم وآله زمناً غير قصير {مشارق الأرض ومغاربها5} وهي أرض مصر والشام إذ الكل مما بارك الله تعالى فيه إلا أن أرض الشام أولاً ثم أرض مصر ثانياً، إذ دخل بنو إسرائيل أرض فلسطين بعد وفاة موسى وهارون حيث غزا بهم يوشع بن نون العمالقة في أرض فلسطين وفتح البلاد وسكنها بنو إسرائيل وقوله تعالى {وتمت كلمة ربك الحسني على بنى إسرائيل بما صبروا} والمراد من كلمة الله قوله في سورة القصص {ونريد أن نمنّ على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين، ونمكن لهم في الأرض، ونرى فرعون وهامان وجنودهما ما كانوا يحذرون} وقوله تعالى {ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه} من سلاح وعتاد ومبان شداد، وقصور رفيعة البنيان، {وما كانوا يعرشون} ويرفعون ويعلون من صروح عالية، وحدائق أعناب زاهية زاهرة وأورث أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم قوماً آخرين غيرهم، والله يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد. إلى هنا انتهى قصص موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون وملائه وكانت العاقبة له والحمد لله.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- ضعف الإنسان يظهر عند نزول البلاء به حيث يفزع إلى الله تعالى يدعوه ويضرع إليه وعند رفعه حيث ينسى ما نزل به ويعود إلى عاداته وما كان عليه من الشرك والمعاصي إلا من آمن وعمل صالحاً فأنه يخرج من دائرة الضعف حيث يصبر عند البلاء ويشكر عند النعماء.
2- سبب العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة التكذيب بآيات الله بعدم الإيمان والعمل بها، والغفلة عنها حيث لا يتدبّر ولا يفكر فيها وفي ما نزلت لأجله.
3- مظاهر قدرة الله، وصادق وعده، وعظيم منته على خلقه، وحسن تدبيره فيهم فسبحانه من إله عليم حكيم رؤوف رحيم.
__________**
1 {ما عهد عندك} الباء لتعدية فعل الدعاء، وما موصولة مبهم أي: ادعه بما علمك ربك من وسائل إجابة دعائك عنده ليكشف عنا الرّجز.
2 أصل النكث: هو نقض المقول من حبل وغزل واستعير لعدم الوفاء بالعهد.
3 شبّه البناء العالي الرفيع بالعرش يقال: عرش يعرش عرشا: إذا رفع البناء أو السرير والعنب والدوالي يعرش لها بناء من خشب ليرفعها عليه.
4 وقيل إنه طاعون قتل منهم سبعين ألف نسمة إذ لفظ الرجز دالّ على مرض الطاعون لقوله تعالى: {فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون} .
5 كما يصدق هذا على أرض الشام إذلها مشارق ومغارب، ومن بينها الأرض المقدّسة أرض فلسطين يصدق أيضاً على أرض مصر وغيرها إذ مملكة بني إسرائيل على عهد سليمان كانت قد انتظمت المعمورة كلّها.**
**************************
**وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْا عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَهُمْ قَالُوا يَامُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ (138) إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مُتَبَّرٌ مَا هُمْ فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (139) قَالَ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِيكُمْ إِلَهًا وَهُوَ فَضَّلَكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (140) وَإِذْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُقَتِّلُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلَاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ (141)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر: أي قطعنا بهم فاجتازوه إلى ساحله.
يعكفون على أصنام لهم: يجلسون إلى تماثيل بقر منحوتة من حجر.
اجعل لنا إلهاً: أي معبوداً يريدون تمثالاً كالذي شاهدوا.
تجهلون: أي أنَّ العبادة لا تكون إلا لله تعالى.
متبرما هم فيه: هالك خاسر لا يكسبهم خيراً ولا يدفع عنهم شراً.
وإذ نجيناكم: أي واذكروا نعم الله عليكم بإنجائه إياكم من آل فرعون.
يسومونكم سوء العذاب: يوردونكم موارد الردى والهلاك بما يصيبونكم به من عذاب.
بلاء من ربكم: أي اختبار وامتحان قاسٍ شديد.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية قصص جديد لنبي الله تعالى موسى مع قومه من بني إسرائيل إنه بعد هلاك فرعون وجنوده في اليم، انتهى الكلام على دعوة موسى لفرعون وملئه، وبذلك استقبل موسى وأخوه هارون مشاكل جديدة مع قومهما أنه بعد أن جاوز تعالى ببني إسرائيل البحر 
ونزلوا على شاطئه سالمين مرّوا بأناس يعكفون1 على تماثيل لهم وهي عبارة عن أبقار حجرية منحوتة نحتاً يعبدونها وهم عاكفون عليها وما إن رأى بنو إسرائيل هؤلاء العاكفين على الأصنام حتى قالوا لموسى يا موسى اجعل لنا إلهاً كما لهؤلاء آلهة، وهي كلمة دالة على جهلٍ بالله تعالى وآياته، فما كان من موسى عليه السلام حتى جابههم بقوله: {إنكم قوم تجهلون} وواصل تأنيبه لهم وإنكاره الشديد عليهم فقال {إن هؤلاء} أي العاكفين على الأصنام والذين غرتكم حالهم {متبر2 ما هم فيه وباطل ما كانوا يعملون} أي إنهم وما هم عليه من حال في هلاك وخسار، ثم قال لهم منكراً متعجباً {أغير الله أبغيكم إلهاً} أي غير ربي عز وجل أطلب لكم إلهاً تعبدونه دون الله ما لكم أين يذهب بعقولكم، وهو سبحانه وتعالى فضلكم على العالمين وشرفكم على سائر سكان المعمورة3 أهكذا يكون شكركم له بطلب إلى غيره، وهل هناك من يستحق العبادة غيره؟ وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة (141) {وإذ أنجيناكم4 من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب} أي واذكروا يا من قلتم اجعل لنا إلهاً كما للمشركين آلهة اذكروا فضل الله عليكم بإنجائه إياكم من فرعون وآله وهم الذين كانوا على منهجه في الظلم والكفر من رجال حكمه وأفراد شرطه وجيوشه {يسومونكم سوء العذاب: يقتلون أبناءكم} حتى لا تكثروا، {ويستحيون نساءكم} للامتهان والخدمة، وفي هذا التعذيب والإنجاء منه {بلاء من ربكم عظيم} يتطلب شكركم لا كفركم، فكيف تريدون أن تعبدوا غيره، وتشركوا به أصناماً لا تنفع ولا تضر، إن أمركم لجد مستغرب وعجب فاتقوا الله وتوبوا إليه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- طلب بني إسرائيل من موسى عليه السلام أن يجعل لهم إلهاً يعبدونه دال على جهل تام في بني إسرائيل ولذا قال لهم موسى {إنكم قوم تجهلون} فالعلة في هذا الطلب العجيب هي الجهل بالله تعالى وأسمائه وصفاته، يشهد لهذا أن مسلمة الفتح لما خرج بهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى حنين مروا بسدرة قالوا للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أجعلها لنا ذات أنواط ننيط بها أسلحتنا، كما للمشركين نظيرها ينيطون بها أسلحتهم لينتصروا في القتال على أعدائهم فعجب الرسول من قولهم وقال "سبحان الله ما زدتم أن قلتم كما قال بنو إسرائيل لموسى: اجعل لنا إلهاً كما لهم آلهة" فجهل القائلين هو الذي سهل عليهم أن يقولوا مثل هذا القول، ويشهد لذلك أن آلاف الأشجار والمزارات في بلاد المسلمين تزار ويتبرك بها وتقدم لها القرابين ولا علة لذلك سوى جهل المسلمين بربهم عز وجل.
2- إنكار المنكر عند وجوده والعثور عليه بالأسلوب الذي يغيره.
3- استحباب التذكير بأيام الله خيرها وشرها لاستجلاب الموعظة للناس لعلهم يتوبون.
4- الرب تعالى يبتلى بالخير والغير، وفي كل ذلك خير لمن صبر وشكر.
__________**
1 قرىء {يعكُفون} بكسر الكاف وضمها سبعيتان، والعكوف: الإقامة على الشيء وملازمته، ومنه العكوف في المساجد وهو الإقامة بها وملازمتها مدّه للعبادة.
2 متبّر: مهلك، والتبار: الهلاك، وكل إناء منكسر فهو متبّر.
3 هذا التفضيل خاص بزمانهم الذي كانوا فيه مع أنبيائهم وهم صالحون.
4 بعد أن أنكر عليهم طلبهم إلهاً غير الله في قوله {أغير الله أبغيكم إلهاً} ذكرهم بنعمة الله عليهم وهي: إنجاؤهم من آل فرعون فهل يليق بمن ينعم الله عليه بنعمة عظيمة أن ينساه ويطلب إلهاً غيره يعبده بدله أو معه؟**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (21)  
الحلقة (434)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 234الى صــــ 238)

وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلَاثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَ  ا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (142) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (143) قَالَ يَامُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ (144) وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَخُذْهَا بِقُوَّةٍ وَأْمُرْ قَوْمَكَ يَأْخُذُوا بِأَحْسَنِهَا سَأُرِيكُمْ دَارَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (145)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ميقات: الميقات الوقت المعين.
أخلفني في قومي: أي كن خليفتي فيهم.
المفسدين: الذين يعملون بالمعاصي.
استقر مكانه: ثبت ولم يتحول.
خرّ: سقط على الأرض.
أفاق: ذهب عنه الإغماء وعاد إليه1 وعيه.
اصطفيتك: أخترتك.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر أحداث موسى مع بني إسرائيل انه لما نجى الله تعالى بني إسرائيل من فرعون وملئه، وحدثت حادثة طلب بني إسرائيل من موسى أن يجعل لهم إلهاً كما للمشركين إلهاً وقد أنبأهم موسى وأدبهم عن قولهم الباطل واعد الله تعالى موسى أن يناجيه بجبل الطور وجعل له الموعد الذي يلقاه فيه شهراً ثلاثين يوماً وكانت شهر القعدة وزادها عشراً من أول الحجة فتم الميقات أربعين2 ليلة. وعند خروجه عليه السلام استخلف في بني إسرائيل أخاه هارون3 وأوصاه بالإصلاح، ونهاه عن إتباع آراء المفسدين هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر فتم ميقات ربه أربعين ليلة وقال موسى لأخيه هارون اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين} وكان 
ذلك من أجل أن يأتي بني إسرائيل بكتاب من ربهم يتضمن شريعة كاملة يساسون بها وتحكمهم ليكملوا وشحعدوا عليها.
وقوله تعالى {ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا4} أي في الموعد الذي واعدنا والوقت الذي حددنا وكلمه ربه بلا واسطة بينهما بل كان يسمع كلامه ولا يرى ذاته، تاقت نفس موسى لرؤية ربه تعالى، فطلب ذلك فقال {رب أرني أنظر إليك} فأجابه ربه تعالى بقوله إنك لن تراني أي رؤيتك لي غير ممكنة لك، ولكن إذا أردت أن تتأكد من أن رؤيتك لي في هذه الحياة غير ممكنة فانظر إلى الجبل "جبل الطور"فإن استقر مكانه بعد أن أتجلى له، فسوف لراني {فلما تجلى5 للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى} عند رؤية الجبل {صعقا} أي مغشيا عليه {فلما أفاق} مما اعتراه من الصعق {قال سبحانك} أي تنزيهاً لك وتقديساً {تبت إليك6} فلم أسألك بعد مثل هذا السؤال {وأنا أول المؤمنين} بك وبجلالك وعظيم سلطانك وأنا عبدك عاجز عن رؤيتك في هذه الدار دار التكليف والعمل.
وهنا أجابه ربه تعالى قائلا {يا موسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي فخذ ما آتيتك} من هذا الكمال7 والخير العظيم {وكن من الشاكرين} أي على إنعامي لأزيدك وذلك بطاعتي والتقرب إلى بفعل محابي وترك مكارهي. وقوله تعالى {وكتبنا له في الألواح8 من كل شيء موعظة وتفصيلاً لكل شيء} أي كتبت له في ألواحه من كل شيء 
من أمور الدين والدنيا موعظة لقومه من أمر ونهي وترغيب وترهيب، وتفصيلاً لكل شيء يحتاجون إلى بيانه وتفصيله. وقوله {فخذها بقوة} أي وقلنا له خذها بقوة أي بعزم وجد وذلك بالعمل بحلالها وحرامها فعلاً وتركاً، {وأمر قومك} أيضاً {يأخذوا بأحسنها} أي بما هو عزائم فيها وليس برخص تربية لهم وتعويداً لهم على تحمل العظائم لما لازمهم من الضعف والخور دهراً طويلاً. وقوله تعالى {سأريكم دار الفاسقين9} يتضمن النهي لبني إسرائيل عن ترك ما جاء في الألواح من الشرائع والأحكام فإنهم متى تركوا ذلك أو شيئاً منه يعتبرون فاسقين، وللفاسقين نار جهنم هي جزاؤهم يوم يلقون ربهم، وسيريهم إياها، فهذه الجملة تحمل غاية الوعيد والتهديد للذين يفسقون عن شرائع الله تعالى بإهمالها وعدم العمل بها، فليحذر المؤمنون هذا فإنه أمر عظيم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- المحافظة على المواعيد أمر محبوب للشارع مرغب فيه وهو من سمات الصادقين.
2- جواز الاستخلاف في الأرض في مهام الأمور فضلاً عما هو دون ذلك.
3- مشروعية الوصية للخلفاء بما هو خير.
4- امكان رؤية الله تعالى وهي ثابتة في الآخرة لأهل الجنة.
5- استحالة رؤية الله تعالى في الدنيا لضعف الإنسان على ذلك.
6- وجود الأمة القابلة لأحكام الله قبل وجود الشرع الذي يحكمها.
__________**
1 في الحديث الصحيح أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: " لا تخيروا بين الأنبياء فإنَّ الناس يصعقون يوم القيامة فأرفع رأسي فإذا أنا بموسى آخذ بقائمة من قوائم العرش فلا أدري أصعق فيمن صعق فأفاق قبلي أو جوزي بصعقة الطور".
2 ذكر ابن عباس ومجاهد ومسروق في سبب زيادة العشرة أيام: أن موسى لمّا أكمل صيام الثلاثين يوماً أنكر خلوف فمه فاستاك. فقالت له الملائكة: "إنّا كّنا نستنشق من فيك رائحة المسك فأفسدته بالسواك فزيد فيه عشر ليال فتم له بذلك أربعون يوماً. في الحديث الصحيح " خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك".
3 في الآية دليل على استخلاف المرء أخاه لينوب عنه في حفظ ورعاية ما كلّفه به، ومن العجب أن الروافض استدلوا بقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لعلي وقد استخلفه في إحدى غزواته "أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلاّ أنّه لا نبي بعدي" إنّ الأصحاب كفروا لتركهم النّص في خلافة علي واجتهدوا واستخلفوا أبا بكر، ومنهم من كفّر علياً لأنه لم يطالب بالخلافة وما دروا أنّ الرسول استخلف غير واحد ومنهم ابن أمّ مكتوم فهل دلّ ذلك على استخلافه على أمته بعد موته؟ فما أضل القوم وأعظم جهلهم!
4 في الآية دليل على مشروعية الموادعة والتوقيت وأن التاريخ يكون باللّيالي لا بالأيام، قال ابن العربي: حساب الشمس للمنافع وحساب القمر للمناسك.
5تجلّى معناه ظهر، واندكاك الجبل على قوة بنيته وعظيم جسمه كان لعجزه عن رؤية الربّ تبارك وتعالى وهذا كقوله تعالى: {ولو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعاً متصدعاً من خشية الله} .
6 الإجماع على أنّ توبة موسى هذه لم تكن من ذنب وإنما هي بمعنى الإنابة إلى الله تعالى وعدم طلب مثل هذا الذي طلب.
7 فيه الدعوة إلى القناعة وهي خير ما يؤتى المرء في الحياة.
8 اختلف في أيهما كان أوّلا الألواح أو التوراة، والظاهر أن الألواح كانت أوّلاً ثم أوحيت التوراة عليها فصارت كتاباً واحداً هو التوراة.
9 وجائز أن يُراد بدار الفاسقين: بلاد القدس والشام إذ سكانها كانوا فاسقين فواعد الله بني إسرائيل بدخول تلك البلاد والانتصار على أهلها الفاسقين.**
***********************
سَأَصْرِفُ عَنْ آيَاتِيَ الَّذِينَ يَتَكَبَّرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الرُّشْدِ لَا يَتَّخِذُوهُ سَبِيلًا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الْغَيِّ يَتَّخِذُوهُ سَبِيلًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ (146) وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَلِقَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ هَلْ يُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (147)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
سأصرف: سأبعد.
يتكبرون: يعلون ويترفعون فيمنعون الحقوق ويحتقرون الناس.
سبيل الرشد: طريق الحق القائم على الإيمان والتقوى.
سبيل الغي: طريق الضلال القائم على الشرك والمعاصي.
وكانوا عنها غافلين: لا يلتفتون إليها ولا ينظرون فيها ولا يتفكرون فيما تدل عليه وتهدي إليه.
حبطت أعمالهم: فسدت فلا ينتفعون بها لأنها أعمال مشرك والشرك محبط للعمل.
**معنى الآيتين الكريمتين:**
هاتان الآيتان تحملان تعليلاً صحيحاً صائباً لكل انحراف وفساد وظلم وشر وقع في الأرض ويقع إلى نهاية هذه الحياة وهذا التعليل الصحيح هو التكذيب بآيات الله والغفلة عنها، وسواء كان الحامل على التكذيب الكبر أو الظلم، أو التقليد أو العناد، إلا أن الكبر أقوى عوامل الصرف عن آيات الله تعالى لقوله عز وجل في مطلع الآية الأولى (146) {سأصرف1 عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق} ومن صرفه الله حسب سنته في صرف العباد لا يقبل ولا يرجع أبداًً، وقوله {وإن يروا سبيل الرشد2 لا يتخذوه سبيلاً، وإن يروا سبيل الغي يتخذوه سبيلاً} هذا بيان لعامل من عوامل الصرف عن آيات الله. وهو أن يعرض على العبد سبيل الرشد فيرفضه، ويرى سبيل الغي فيتبعه ويتخذه سبيلاً،
وقوله تعالى {ذلك بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا} التي جاءت بها رسلنا {وكانوا عنها غافلين} غير مبالين بها ولا ملتفتين3 إليها هذا هو التعليل الصحيح الذي نبهنا إليه فليتأمل، وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (147) {والذين كذبوا بآياتنا4 ولقاء الآخرة حبطت أعمالهم} تقرير المراد به تأكيد سران أولئك المصروفين عن آيات الله تعالى، إذ أعمالهم لم تقم على أساس العدل والحق بل قامت على أساس الظلم والباطل فلذا هي باطلة من جهة فلا تكسبهم خيراً، ومن جهة أخرى فهي أعمال سوء سوف يجزون بها سوءاً في دار الجزاء وهو عذاب الجحيم، ولذا قال تعالى {هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون} أي ما يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون من السوء، وعدالة الله تعالى أن من جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها وهم لا يظلمون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في صرف العباد عن آيات الله حتى يهلكوا كما هلك فرعون وآله.
2- من أقوى عوامل الصرف عن آيات الله الكبر.
3- التكذيب بآيات الله والغفلة عنها هما سبب كل ضلال وشر وظلم وفساد.
4- بطلان كل عمل لم يسلك فيه صاحبه سبيل الرشد التي هي سبيل الله التي تحدد الآيات القرآنية وتبين معالمها، وترفع أعلامها.
__________**
1 قال قتادة: سأمنعهم فهم كتابي وقال سفيان: سأصرفهم عن الإيمان بها وذلك مجازاة لهم على تكبّرهم. وما ذكرناه في التفسير لا يتنافى مع هذا.
2 الرشد: ضد السفه والخيبة وقرىء بالضم وقرىء بفتح الراء والشين الرَّشد، وقرىء يُروا بضم الياء.
3 مع ما تحمله من الوعد والوعيد، وبيان الهدى والضلال، والخير والشر والحق والباطل فغفلتهم الناشئة عن مرض قلوبهم بسبب الكبر والتكذيب هي التي حالت دون تذكرهم وتدبرّهم.
4 الآيات في الآية السابقة عامة في المعجزات الكونية في الأنفس والأفاق، والتنزيلة القرآنية، وفي هذه الآية المراد بها: القرآنية بقرينة التكذيب بها ويوم القيامة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (22)  
الحلقة (435)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 239الى صــــ 244)

**وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلًا اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ (148) وَلَمَّا سُقِطَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَرَأَوْا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ ضَلُّوا قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ يَرْحَمْنَا رَبُّنَا وَيَغْفِرْ لَنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (149)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
من حليهم: جمع حلى 1 وهو ما تتحلى به المرأة لزوجها من أساور ونحوها من ذهب.
عجلاً جسداً: العجل ولد البقرة والجسد أي ذاتا لا مجرد صورة على ورق أو جدار.
له خوار: الخوار صوت البقر كالرغاء2 صوت الإبل.
ولما سقط في أيديهم: أي ندموا على عبادته لأنها عبادة باطلة.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا عود إلى قصص موسى عليه السلام مع قومه من بني إسرائيل، فقد كان السياق مع موسى في جبل الطور وطلبه الرؤية وتوبته من ذلك ثم اعترض السياق ببيان القاعدة العظيمة في تعليل هلاك العباد وبيان سببه وهو التكذيب بآيات الله المنزلة والغفلة عنها، ثم عاد السياق لقصص موسى مع بني إسرائيل فقال تعالى {واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده} أي من بعد غيبته في جبل الطور لمناجاة ربه وليأتي بالكتاب الحاوي للشريعة التي سيسوسهم بها موسى ويحكمهم بموجبها ومقتضى قوانينها اتخذوا {من حليهم} أي حلي نسائهم {عجلاً جسداً له خوار3} وذلك أن السامري4 طلب من نسائهم حليهم بحجة واهية: أن هذا الحلي مستعار من نساء الأقباط ولا يحل تملكه فاحتال عليهم وكان صائغاً فصهره وأخرج لهم منه {عجلاً5 جسداً} أي ذاتاً {له خوار} أي صوت كصوت البقر، وقال لهم هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فاعبدوه ولم يقل وإله هارون لأن هارون كان معهم خليفة 
فخاف أن يكذبه هارون فلم ينسبه إليه، وقوله تعالى {ألم يروا أنه لا يكلمهم6 ولا يهديهم سبيلاً} توبيخ لهم وتقريع على غباوتهم وجهلهم، وإلا كيف يعتقدون إلهاً وهو لا يتكلم فيكلمهم ولا يُعقل فيهديهم سبيل الرشد إن ضلوا وقد ضلوا بالفعل ثم قال تعالى {اتخذوه} أي إلهاً {وكانوا ظالمين} في ذلك، لأن الله رب موسى وهارون والعالمين لم يكن عجلاً ولا مخلوقاً كائناً من كان فما أجهل القوم وما أسوأ فهمهم وحالهم. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (148) وأما الآية الثانية (149) فقد أخبر تعالى عن حالهم بعد انكشاف الأمر لهم، وبيان خطئهم فقال تعالى {ولما سقط7 في أيديهم} أي ندموا ندماً شديداً ورأوا أنهم بشركهم هذا قد ضلوا الطريق الحق والرشد، صاحوا معلنين توبتهم {لئن لم يرحمنا ربنا ويغفر8 لنا} أي هذا الذنب العظيم {لنكونن من الخاسرين} في الدار الآخرة فنكون من أصحاب الجحيم.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان سنة من سنن الكون وهي أن المرء يتأثر بما يرى ويسمع، والرؤية أكثر تأثيراً في النفس من السماع فإن بني إسرائيل رؤيتهم للأبقار الآلهة التي مروا بأهل قرية يعكفون عليها وطلبوا من موسى أن يجعل لهم إلهاً مثلها هو الذي جعلهم يقبلون عجل السامري الذي صنعه لهم، ومن هذا كان منظر الأشياء في التلفاز وشاشات الفيديو مؤثراً جداً وكم أفسد من عقول ولوث من نفوس، وأفسد من أخلاق.
2- تقبيح الغباء والجمود في الفكر، وذلك لقول الله تعالى {ألم يروا أنه لا يكلمهم} .
3- إذا أراد الله بعبده خيراً ألهمه التوبة بعد المعصية فندم واستغفر.
__________**
1 الحلي: يجمع على حُليّ وَحِلي كثدي يجمع على ثُدي بضم الياء وثِدي بكسرها.
2 والثغاء. صوت الشاة، والمواء: صوت القط، والعراء: صوت الذئب، واليعار: صوت المعز.
3 الخوار: صوت العجل، والجؤار: مثله، وفعل الخوار خار يخور خواراً، وفعل الجؤار جأر يجأر جؤراً، وأما خور يخور خوراً فمعناه: جبن وضعف.
4 نسبة إلى قرية نسمى: سامرة، واسمه: موسى بن ظفر، ولد عام قتل الأبناء كموسى عليه السلام.
5 العجل ولد البقرة كالحوار: ولدُ الناقة والمهر: ولدُ الفرس، والجحش: ولد الأتان والحمل: ولدُ الشاة، والجسد: الجثة.
6 إذ الربّ وهو المربي والمصلح والمعبود المشرّع للعبادات يجب أن يكون متكلّماً يهديهم سبل كمالهم وسعادتهم.
7 سُقط بضم السين، وأسقط بضم الهمزة بالبناء للمفعول، يقال للنادم المتحيّر: سقط في يده وأسقط في يده، وقرىء: سقط بالبناء للفاعل، أي: سقط الندم في يده، والندم يكون في القلب، وإنما ذكروا اليد هنا تشبيهاً بمن سقط شيء في يده وهو مثل: عض يده من الندم.
8 أي: عادوا إلى الحق فتضرعوا إلى الله تعالى ودعوه معترفين بخطئهم مستنفرين ربّهم رجاء أن ينجيهم من الخسران.**
******************************  *
**وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَلْقَى الْأَلْوَاحَ وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ قَالَ ابْنَ أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي فَلَا تُشْمِتْ بِيَ الْأَعْدَاءَ وَلَا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (150) قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ (152) وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ ثُمَّ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهَا وَآمَنُوا إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِنْ بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (153) وَلَمَّا سَكَتَ عَنْ مُوسَى الْغَضَبُ أَخَذَ الْأَلْوَاحَ وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِرَبِّهِمْ يَرْهَبُونَ (154)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولما رجع موسى: أي من جبل الطور بعد مرور أكثر من أربعين يوما.
أسفاً: أي حزيناً شديد الحزن والغضب.
أعجلتم أمر ربكم: أي استعجلتم.
برأس أخيه: أي هارون شقيقه.
قال ابن أم: أصلها يا ابن أمي فقلبت الياء ألفاً نحو يا غلاماً، ثم حذفت وهارون شقيق موسى وإنما ناداه بأمه لأنه أكثر عطفاً وحناناً.
فلا تشمت بي الأعداء: أي لا تجعل الأعداء يفرحون بإهانتك أو ضربك لي.
اتخذوا العجل.: أي إلهاً عبدوه.
المفترين: الكاذبين على الله تعالى بالشرك به أي يجعل شريك له.
ولما سكت عن موسى الغضب: زال غضبه وسكنت نفسه من القلق والاضطراب.
أخذ الألواح: أي من الأرض بعد أن طرحها فتكسرت.
وفي نسختها: أي وفي ما نسخه منها بعد تكسرها نسخة فيها هدى ورحمة.
يرهبون: يخافون ربهم ويخشون عقابه فلا يعصونه.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في أحداث قصص موسى مع بني إسرائيل ففي هذا السياق الكريم يخبر تعالى أن موسى عليه السلام لما رجع إلى قومه من مناجاته وقد أخبره ربه تعالى أنه قد فتن قومه من بعده وأن السامري قد أضلهم فلذا رجع {غضبان أسفاً1} أي شديد الغضب2 والحزن، وما إن واجههم حتى قال {بئسما خلفتموني من بعدي، أعجلتم أمر ربكم؟} أي استعجلتم فلم تتموا ميعاد ربكم أربعين يوماً فقلتم مات موسى وبدلتم دينه فعبدتم العجل {وألقى الألواح} أي طرحها فتكسرت {وأخذ بلحية} هارون ورأسه يؤنبه على تفريطه في مهام الخلافة فاعتذر هارون فقال يا ابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي، إني خشيث أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي هذا وارد في سورة طه وأما السياق هنا فقد قال {يا ابن أم إن القوم استضعفوني وكادوا يقتلونني3 فلا تشمت بي الأعداء ولا تجعلني مع القوم الظالمين} وهم الذين ظلموا بعبادة العجل، ومعنى {لا تشمت بي الأعداء} لا تؤذني بضرب ولا بغيره إذ ذاك يفرح أعدانا من هؤلاء الجهلة الظالمين، وهنا رق له موسى وعطف عليه فقال {رب اغفر لي ولأخي وأدخلنا في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين} توسل إلى الله تعالى في قبول دعائه بقوله {وأنت أرحم الراحمين} هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان الأولى (150) والثانية (151) أما الآية الثالثة فقد أخبر تعالى بأن الذين اتخذوا العجل أي إلهاً {سينالهم غضب من ربهم وذلة في الحياة الدنيا} وكما جزاهم بالغضب المستوجب للعذاب والذلة المستلزمة للإهانة يجزي تعالى المفترين عليه الكاذبين باتخاذ الشريك له وهو بريء من الشركاء والمشركين، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثالثة (151) أما الآية الرابعة فقد تضمنت فتح باب الله تعالى لمن أراد أن يتوب إليه إذ قال تعالى {والذين عملوا السيئات} جمع سيئة وهي هنا سيئة الشرك {ثم تابوا من بعدها} أي تركوا عبادة غير الله تعالى وآمنوا إيماناً صادقاً فإن الله تعالى يقبل توبتهم ويغفر لهم ذنوبهم ويرحمهم فيدخلهم جنته مع الصالحين من عباده، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الرابعة (153) أما الآية الخامسة (154) فقد تضمنت الأخبار عن موسى عليه السلام
وانه لما سكت عنه الغضب أي ذهب أخذ الألواح التي ألقاها من شدة الغضب وأخبر تعالى أن في نسخة4 تلك الألواح {هدى ورحمة للذين هم لربهم يرهبون} وهم المؤمنون المتقون وخصوا بالذكر لأنهم الذين يجدون الهدى والرحمة في نسخة الألواح، لأنهم يقرأون ويفهمون ويعلمون وذلك لإيمانهم وتقواهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الغضب من طباع البشر فلا يلام عليه المرء ومهما بلغ من الكمال كالأنبياء، ولكن أهل الكمال لا يخرج بهم الغضب إلى حد أن يقولوا أو يعملوا ما ليس بخير وصلاح.
2- مشروعية الاعتذار وقبول العذر من أهل المروءات.
3- مشروعية التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته.
4- كل وعيد لله تعالى توعد به عبداً من عباده مقيد بعدم توبة المتوعد.
5- كل رحمة وهدى ونور في كتاب الله لا ينتفع به إلا أهل الإيمان والتقوى.
__________**
1 غضبان شديد الغضب ومؤنثه غضبى غير مصروف لزيادة الألف والنون، وأسفاً: معناه شديد الغضب قال أبو الدرداء، الأسف منزلة وراء الغضب أشدّ منه والأسيف: الحزين.
2 الغضب من طباع البشر وقد أرشد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من غضب وهو قائم أن يجلس فإن ذهب عنه الغضب وإلاّ اضطجع فقد روى أبو داود أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "وإنّ الغضب من الشيطان، وإن الشيطان خلق من نار وإنّما تطفأ النار بالماء، فإذا غضب أحدكم فليتوضأ".
3 في الآية دليل على أن من خاف على نفسه القتل أن يسكت عن المنكر ولا يغيره بيده ولا بلسانه ولكن بقلبه.
4 النسخة: بمعنى المنوسخ، والنسخ: النقل للمكتوب في لوح أو غيره، ويسمى المنوسخ نسخة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (23)  
الحلقة (436)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 244الى صــــ 252)
**
وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155) وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ إِنَّا هُدْنَا إِلَيْكَ قَالَ عَذَابِي أُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ أَشَاء وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (156) الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (157)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلاً: أي أخذ خيار قومه وهم سبعون رجلاً.
لميقاتنا: أي للوقت الذي حددناه له ليأتينا مع سبعين رجلاً.
أخذتهم الرجفة: الصاعقة التي رجفت لها القلوب.
السفهاء: جمع سفيه: وهو الذي لا رشد له في سائر تصرفاته.
إن هي إلا فتنتك: أي ما هي إلا فتنتك أي اختبارك لأهل الطاعة من عبادك.
أنت ولينا: أي المتولي أمرنا وليس لنا من ولي سواك.
هدنا إليك: أي رجعنا إليك وتبنا.
الأمي: الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب.
المعروف، والمنكر: ما عرفه الشرع والمنكر: ما أنكره الشرع.
ويحرم عليهم الخبائث: أي بإذن الله والخبائث جمع خبيثة: كالميتة مثلاً.
ويضع عنهم إصرهم والأغلال: الإصر: العهد والأغلال: الشدائد في الدين.
عزروه: أي وقروه وعظموه.
واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه: القرآن الكريم.
هم المفلحون: الفائزون أي الناجون من النار الداخلون الجنة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في أحداث موسى مع بني إسرائيل فإنه بعد الحدث الجلل الذي حصل في غيبة موسى وذلك هو عبادة جل بني إسرائيل العجل واتخاذهم له إلهاً فإن الله تعالى وقت لموسى وقتاً يأتيه فيه مع خيار بني إسرائيل يطلب لهم التوبة من الله سبحانه وتعالى.
قال تعالى {واختار1 موسى قومه سبعين رجلاً} ولما انتهى بهم إلى جبل الطور وغشيت الجبل غمامة وأخذ موسى يناجي ربه تعالى وهم يسمعون قالوا لموسى لن نؤمن لك بأن 
الذي كان يكلمك الرب تعالى حتى نرى الله جهرة أي عياناً وهنا غضب الله تعالى عليهم فأخذتهم صيحة رجفت لها قلوبهم والأرض من تحتهم فماتوا كلهم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فأخذتهم الرجفة} وهنا أسف موسى عليه السلام لموت السبعين رجلاً وقد اختارهم الخير فالخير فإذا بهم يموتون أجمعون فخاطب ربه قائلاً {رب لو شئت أهلكتهم من قبل} أي من قبل مجيئنا إليك {وإياي} وذلك في منزل بني إسرائيل حيث عبدوا العجل {أتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا2} أي بسبب فعل السفهاء الذين لا رشد لهم، وهم من عبدوا العجل كمن سألوا رؤية الله تعالى، وقوله عليه السلام {إن هي إلا فتنتك} أي إلا اختبارك وبليتك {تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء، أنت ولينا} فليس لنا سواك {فاغفر لنا} أي ذنوبنا {وارحمنا} برفع العذاب عنا {وأنت خير الغافرين} {واكتب لنا في هذه الدنيا حسنة} بأن توفقنا لعمل الصالحات وتتقبلها منا، {وفي الآخرة} تغفر ذنوبنا وتدخلنا جنتك مع سائر عبادك الصالحين، وقوله {إنا هدنا إليك} أي إنا قد تبنا إليك فأجابه الرب تعالى بقوله {عذابي أصيب به من أشاء} أي من عبادي وهم الذين يفسقون عن أمري ويخرجون عن طاعتي {ورحمتي وسعت3 كل شيء فسأكتبها للذين يتقون ويؤتون الزكاة والذين هم بآياتنا يؤمنون} وبهذا القيد الوصفي، وبما بعده خرج إبليس واليهود وسائر أهل الملل ودخلت أمة الإسلام وحدها إلا من آمن من أهل الكتاب واستقام على دين الله وهو الإسلام. وقوله {الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي} هو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {الذي يجدونه4 مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل} وذلك بذكر صفاته والثناء عليه وعلى أمته، وقوله {يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات} أي التي كانت قد حرمت عليهم بظلمهم {ويحرم عليهم الخبائث} الخمر ولحم الخنزير والربا وسائر المحرمات في الإسلام، وقوله {ويضع عنهم إصرهم} أي ويحط عنهم تبعة العهد الذي أخذ عليهم بالعمل فيما في التوراة والإنجيل بأن يعملوا بكل ما جاء في 
التوراة والإنجيل، وقوله {والأغلال5 التي كانت عليهم} أي الشدائد المفروض عليهم القيام بها وذلك كقتل النفس بالنفس إذ لا عفو ولا دية وكقطع الثوب للنجاسة تصيبه وغير ذلك من التكاليف الشاقة كل هذا يوضع عليهم إذا أسلموا بدخولهم في الإسلام وقوله تعالى {فالذين آمنوا به} أي بمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وعزروه6} أي وقروه وعظموه {ونصروه} على أعدائه من المشركين والكافرين والمنافقين {واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه} وهو القرآن الكريم {أولئك هم المفلحون} أي وحدهم دون سواهم الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب التوبة من كل ذنب، ومشروعية صلاة ركعتين وسؤال الله تعالى عقبها أن يقبل توبة التائب ويغفر ذنبه.
2- كل سلوك ينافي الشرع فهو من السفه المذموم، وصاحبه قد يوصف بأنه سقيه.
3- الهداية والإضلال كلاهما بيد الله تعالى فعلى العبد أن يطلب الهداية من الله تعالى ويسأله أن لا يضله.
4- رحمة الله تعالى بأمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلا تنال اليهود ولا النصارى ولا غيرهم.
5- بيان شرف النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأمته.
6- بيان فضل تزكية النفس بعمل الصالحات وإبعادها عن المدسيات من الذنوب.
7- بيان فضل التقوى والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.
8- وجوب توقير النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتعظيمه ونصرته وإتباع الكتاب الذي جاء به والسنن التي سنها لأمته.
__________**
1 اختار مزيد من خار: إذا طلب ما هو خير من غيره، وقومه منصوب على نزع الخافض إذ الأصل من قومه، ومنه قول الشاعر:
اخترتك الناس إذ رثت خلائقهم ... واختل من كان يُرجى عنده السُّولُ
السُّول بمعنى السؤل أي الطلب
2 الاستفهام هنا للتحجج والجحد إي إنك لا تفعل ذلك، وهو كما قال الشاعر:
ألستم خير من ركب المطايا ... وأندى العالمين بطون راح
3 أي لم تضق عن مخلوق من المخلوقات التيّ أراد الله رحمتها. يحكى أن إبليس عليه لعائن الله لمّا سمع هذه الآية قال: أنا شيء فقال الله تعالى: سأكتبها للذين يتقون فقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن: متقون فقال تعالى: الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فخرجوا وبقيت لهذه الأمة وحدها.
4 قال كعب في ذكر صفاته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في التوراة: مولده مكة وهجرته بطابة وملكه بالشام، وأمته الحمّادون يحمدون الله على كل حال.. إلى أن قال: يصلّون حيثما أدركتهم الصلاة، صفهم في الصلاة كصفهم في القتال.
5 تقدّم لفظ الإصر وهو دال على جمع لأته مصدر يقع على الواحد والجمع ولذا عطف عليه الأغلال، وجمع الإصر: آصار، ومعناه الثقل الذي يصعب معه التحرك والأغلال جمع غلّ، وهو إطار من حديد يجعل في عنق الأسير، والمراد من الآصار والأغلال التكاليف الشرعية الشاقة التي اشتملت عليها التوراة منها: ترك العمل يوم السبت قيل: ومن أشدّها عدم مشروعية التوبة من الذنوب، وعدم استتابة المجرم.
6 عزّروه: أيّدوه مع توقيره وتعظيمه.**
***************************
قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ (158) وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ (159) وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى إِذِ اسْتَسْقَاهُ قَوْمُهُ أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانْبَجَسَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (160) وَإِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْكُنُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ وَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئَاتِكُمْ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (161) فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ (162)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا إله إلا هو: أي لا معبود بحق إلا الله.
النبي الأمي: المنبئ عن الله والمنبأ من قبل الله تعالى، والأمي الذي لم يقرأ ولم يكتب. نسبة إلى الأم كأنه ما زال لم يفارق أمه فلم يتعلم بعد.
يؤمن بالله وكلماته: الذي يؤمن بالله رباً وإلهاً، وبكلماته التشريعية والكونية القدريه.
تهتدون: ترشدون إلى طريق كمالكم وسعادتكم في الحياتين.
أمة يهدون بالحق: أي جماعة يهدون أنفسهم وغيرهم بالدين الحق وبه يعدلون في قضائهم وحكمهم على أنفسهم وعلى غيرهم إنصافاً وعدلاً لا جور ولا ظلم.
أسباطاً: جمع سبط: وهو بمعنى القبيلة عند العرب.
استسقاه قومه: أي طلبوا منه الماء لعطشهم.
فانبجست: فانفجرت.
المن والسلوى: المن: حلوى كالعسل تنزل على أوراق الأشجار، والسلوى: طائر لذيذ لحمه.
اسكنوا هذه القرية: هي حاضرة فلسطين.
وقولوا حطة":: أي احطط عنا خطايانا بمعنى الإعلان عن توبتهم.
رجزاً من السماء: أي عذاباً من عند الله تعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد الإشادة بالنبي الأمي وبأمته، وقصر الفلاح في الدارين على الذين آمنوا به وعزروه ونصروه واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه قد يظن ظان أن هذا النبي شأنه شأن سائر الأنبياء قبله هو نبي قومه خاصة وما ذكر من الكمال لا يتعدى قومه فرفع هذا الوهم بهذه الآية (158) حيث أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يعلن عن عموم رسالته بما لا مجال للشك فيه فقال 
{قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعاً} وقوله {الذي له ملك السموات والأرض} وصف لله تعالى وقوله {لا إله إلا هو} تقرير لألوهية الله تعالى بعد ذكر قدرته وسلطانه وملكه وتدبيره لذا وجب أن لا يكون معبود إلا هو وهو كذلك إذ كل معبود غيره هو معبود عن جهل وعناد وظلم. وقوله {فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي} أمر الإله الحق إلى الناس كافة بالإيمان به تعالى رباً وإلهاً، وبرسوله النبي الأمي نبياً ورسولاً، وقوله {الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته} صفة للنبي الأمي إذ من صفات النبي الأمي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه يؤمن بالله حق الإيمان وأوفاه ويؤمن بكلماته أي بكلمات الرب التشريعية1 وهي آيات القرآن الكريم، والكونية التي يُكوّن الله بها ما شاء من الأكوان إذ بها يقول للشيء كن فيكون كما قال لعيسى بتلك الكلمة كن فكان عيسى عليه السلام وقوله {واتبعوه لعلكم تهتدون} هذا أمر الله إلى الناس كافة بعد الأمر بالإيمان به وبرسوله النبي الأمي أمر بإتباع نبيه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رجاء هداية2 من يتبعه فيما جاء به فيهتدي إلى سبيل الفوز في الدارين هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (158) أما الآية الثانية (159) فقد تضمنت الإخبار الإلهي بأن قوم موسى وإن ضلوا أو أجرموا وفسقوا ليس معنى ذلك أنه لم يكن فيهم أو بينهم من هم على هدى الله فهذه الآية كانت كالاحتراس من مثل هذا الفهم، إذ أخبر تعالى أن {من قوم موسى أمة} أي جماعة تكثر أو تقل {يهدون بالحق3} أي يعملون بالحق في عقائدهم وعباداتهم ويدعون إلى ذلك وبالحق يعدلون فيما بينهم وبين غيرهم فهم يعيشون على الإنصاف والعدل، ولم يذكر تعالى أين هم ولا متى كانوا هم؟ فلا يبحث ذلك، إذ لا فائدة فيه، ثم عاد السياق إلى قوم موسي يذكر أحداثهم للعظة والاعتبار وتقرير الحق في توحيد الله تعالى وإثبات نبوة رسوله وتقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء أو اليوم الآخر.
فقال تعالى في الآية الثالثة (160) {وقطعناهم4} أي بني إسرائيل {اثنتى عشرة أسباطاً أمماً} 5 أصل السبط ابن البنت وأريد به هنا أولاد كل سبط من أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام. فالأسباط في بني إسرائيل كالقبائل في العرب كل قبيلة تنتسب إلى أبيها الأول، وأتت لفظ اثنتي عشرة لأن معنى الأسباط الفرق والفرقة مؤنثة، وقوله: {وأوحينا إلى موسى إذا استسقاه قومه} أعلمناه بطريق الوحي وهو الإعلام الخفي السريع، ومعنى {استسقاه} طلبوا منه السقيا لأنهم عطشوا لقلة الماء في صحراء سينا. {أن اضرب بعصاك الحجر} هذا الموحى به، فضرب {فانبجست6} أي انفجرت {منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً} ليشرب كل سبط من عينه الخاصة حتى لا يقع اصطدام أو تدافع فينجم عنه الأذى وقوله تعالى {قد علم كل أناس مشربهم} يريد عرف كل جماعة ماءهم الخاص بهم وقوله تعالى {وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى} هذا ذكر لإنعامه تعالى على بني إسرائيل وهم في معية موسى وهارون في حادثة التيه، حيث أرسل تعالى الغمام وهو سحاب أبيض بارد يظلهم من الشمس حتى لا تلفحهم، وأنزل عليهم المن7 وهي حلوى كالعسل سقط ليلاً كالطل على الأشجار، وسخر لهم طائراً لذيذ اللحم يقال له السلوى وهو طائر السمانى المعروف وقلنا لهم {كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم} وقوله تعالى {وما ظلمونا} بتمردهم على أنبيائهم وعدم طاعتهم8 لربهم حتى نزل بهم ما نزل من البلاء، {ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون} 9 هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية أما الآية الثالثة (161) فقد تضمنت حادثة بعد أحداث التيه في صحراء سيناء وذلك أن يوشع بن نون بعد أن تولى قيادة بني إسرائيل بعد وفاة موسى وهارون وانقضاء مدة التيه وكانت أربعين سنة غزا يوشع ببني إسرائيل العمالقة في أرض القدس وفتح الله تعالى عليه فقال لبني إسرائيل ادخلوا باب المدينة ساجدين أي منحنين خضوعاً لله وشكراً على نعمة الفتح بعد النصر والنجاة من 
التيه، وقوله إثناء دخولكم الباب كلمة {حطة} الدالة على توبتكم واستغفاركم ربكم لذنوبكم فإن الله تعالى يغفر لكم خطئياتكم، وسيزيد الله المحسنين منكم الإنعام والخير الكثير مع رضاه عنكم وإدخالكم الجنة، هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وإذ قيل لهم اسكنوا هذه القرية} أي مدينة فلسطين10 {وكلوا منها حيث شئتم} لما فيها من الخيرات {وقولوا حطة وادخلوا الباب سجداً نغفر لكم خطيئاتكم سنزيد المحسنين} . أما الآية الرابعة (162) فهي قد تضمنت الإخبار عن الذين ظلموا من بني إسرائيل الذين أمروا بدخول القرية ودخول الباب سجداً. حيث بدلوا {قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم} فبدل حطة قالوا حنطة، وبدل الدخول منحنين ساجدين دخلوا يزحفون على أستاههم، فلما رأى تعالى ذلك التمرد والعصيان وعدم الشكران أنزل عليهم وباء من السماء كاد يقضي على آخرهم هذا معنى قوله تعالى {فبدل الذين ظلموا منهم قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأرسلنا عليهم رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يظلمون} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عموم رسالة النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لكافه الناس عربهم وعجمهم أبيضهم وأصفرهم11.
2- هداية الإنسان فرداً أو جماعة أو أمة إلى الكمال والإسعاد متوقفة على إتباع النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- إنصاف القرآن للأمم والجماعات فقد صرح أن في بني إسرائيل أمة قائمة على الحق، وذلك بعد فساد بني إسرائيل، وقبل مبعث النبي الخاتم أما بعد البعثة المحمدية فلم يبق أحد على الحق، إلا من آمن به واتبعه لنسخ سائر الشرائع بشريعته.
4 إذا أنعم الله على عبد أو أمة نعمة ثم لم يشكرها تسلب منه أحب أم كره وكائناً من كان.
__________**
1 وبكلماته التنزيلية كالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور.
2 هذا الرجاء بالنسبة إلى المأمورين بالإتباع لا إلى الله تعالى، لأنه بكل شيء عليم وعلى كل شيء قدير.
3 يهدون إلى الله تعالى عباده بواسطة ما شرع لهم وهداهم به من الوحي الذي أنزل على رسله وأنزل به كتبه.
4 التقطيع: الشدة في القطع والمراد به التقسيم إلى اثنتى عشرة فرقة كل فرقة بمنزلة القبيلة العربية حيث تنتسب إلى أبيها الأعلى أي الأوّل.
5 {أمما} بدل من {أسباطاً} وفائدته: الأخبار بأنهم باركهم الله تعالى فأصبح أهل كل سط أمة كاملة والسبط أصله شجر يقال له السبط تعلفه الإبل.
6 أصل الفعل بجس يقال: بجسته أي: شققته فانبجس مطاوع بجس الشيء إذا شقّة.
7 المنّ: مادة بيضاء تنزل من السماء كالطل حلوة الطعم تشبه العسل، وإذ جفّت كانت الصمغ، والسلوى: طائر معروف يقال له السُمَانى بضم السين وفتح النون على وزن حُبَارى.
8 وبعدم شكرهم لهذه النعم أيضاً إذا كفران النعم يسبب زوالها بعقوية تنزل بمن لم يشكر نعم الله تعالى عليه.
9 أي ظلموا أنفسهم فعرضوها للبلاء، أمّا الله تعالى فمحال أن يبلغ العبد ظلمه أو ضرّه. روى مسلم عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوله: " إنّ الله تعالى قال: يا عبادي إني حرّمت الظلم على نفسي، وجعلته بينكم محرماً فلا تظالموا.. يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني، ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني.
10 اسم القرية: أريحا، وكلمة فلسطين عامة في القطر كلّه.
11 عموم الرسالة المحمدية يستوجب القيام بها ودعوة الناس إليها، والمسلمون هم المطالبون بذلك وإلاّ فهم آثمون بتفريطهم وتقصيرهم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (24)  
الحلقة (437)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 252الى صــــ 259)


وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لَا يَسْبِتُونَ لَا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ (163) وَإِذْ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا قَالُوا مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ (164) فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ أَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ السُّوءِ وَأَخَذْنَا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ (165) فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ قُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ (166)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
حاضرة البحر: أي على شاطئه وهي مدينة من مدن أرض القدس.
يعدون في السبت: أي يعتدون وذلك بالصيد المحرم عليهم فيه.
يوم سبتهم: أي يوم راحتهم من أعمال الدنيا وهو يوم السبت.
شرعاً: جمع شارع أي ظاهرة بارزة تغريهم بنفسها.
كذلك نبلوهم: أي نمتحنهم ونختبرهم.
بما كانوا يفسقون: أي بسبب ما أعلنوه من الفسق وهو العصيان.
م عذرة إلى ربكم: أي ننهاهم فإن انتهوا فذاك وإلا فنهينا يكون عذراً لنا عند ربنا.
فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به: أي أهملوه وتركوه فلم يمتثلوا ما أمروا به ولا ما نهوا عنه.
عن السوء: السوء هو كل ما يسيء إلى النفس من سائر الذنوب والآثام.
بعذاب بئيس: أي ذا بأس شديد.
فلما عتوا عما نهوا عنه: أي ترفعوا وطغوا فلم يبالوا بالنهي.
قردة خاسئين: القردة جمع قرد معروف وخاسئين ذليلين حقيرين اخساء.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في بني إسرائيل إلا أنه هنا مع رسول الله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويهود المدينة فالله تعالى يقول لنبيه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أسألهم1 أي اليهود {عن القرية2 التي كانت حاضرة البحر} أي قريبة منه على شاطئه وهي مدينة من مدن أرض القدس والشام3، أي أسألهم عن أهلها كيف كان عاقبة أمرهم، أنهم مسخوا قردة وخنازير جزاء فسقهم عن أمر ربهم، وفصل له الحادث تفصيلاً للعبرة والاتعاظ فقال {إذ يعدون في السبت4} أي يعتدون ما أذن لهم فيه إلى ما حرم عليهم، أذن لهم أن يصيدوا ما شاءوا إلا يوم السبت فإنه يوم عبادة ليس يوم لهو وصيد وطرب، {إذ تأتيهم حيتانهم} أي أسماكهم {يوم سبتهم شرعاً} ظاهرة على سطح الماء تغريهم بنفسها {ويوم لا يسبتون} أي في باقي أيام الأسبوع {لا تأتيهم} إذاً هم مبتلون، قال تعالى {كذلك} أي كهذا الابتلاء والاختبار {نبلوهم بما كانوا يفسقون} أي بسبب فسقهم عن طاعة ربهم ورسله، إذ ما من معصية إلا بذنب هكذا سنة الله تعالى في الناس. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (163) وهي قوله تعالى {وأسألهم عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر إذ يعدون في السبت إذ تأتيهم5 حيتانهم يوم سبتهم شرعاً ويوم لا يسبتون لا تأتيهم، كذلك نبلوهم6 بما كانوا يفسقون} .
وأما الآية الثانية (164) فالله تعالى يقول لرسوله اذكر لهم أيضاً إذ قالت طائفة منهم أي من أهل القرية لطائفة أخرى كانت تعظ المعتدين في السبت أي تنهاهم عنه لأنه 
معصية وتحذرهم من مغبة الاعتداء على شرع الله تعالى قالت {لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم عذاباً شديداً} وهذا القول من هذه الطائفة دال على يأسهم من رجوع إخوانهم عن فسقهم وباطلهم، فأجابتهم الطائفة الواعظة {معذرة7 إلى ربكم ولعلهم يتقون} أي وعظنا لهم هو معذرة لنا عند الله تعالى من جهة ومن جهة أخرى {لعلهم يتقون} فيتوبوا ويتركوا هذا الاعتداء، قال تعالى {فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به} وخوفوا منه وهو تحريم الله تعالى عليهم الصيد يوم السبت، ومعنى نسوا تركوا ولم يلتفتوا إلى وعظ إخوانهم لهم وواصلوا اعتداءهم وفسقهم، قال تعالى {أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء} وهم الواعظون لهم من ملّوا ويئسوا فتركوا وعظهم، وممن واصلوا نهيهم ووعظهم {وأخذنا الذين ظلموا8 بعذاب بئيس} أي شديد البأس {بما كانوا يفسقون} عن طاعة الله ربهم، إذ قال تعالى لهم {كونوا قردة خاسئين9} فكانوا قردة خاسئين ذليلين صاغرين حقيرين، ثم لم يلبثوا (مسخاً) 10 إلا ثلاثة أيام وماتوا.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير الوحي والنبوة لرسول الله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ مثل هذا القصص الذي يذكر لبني إسرائيل لن يتم إلا عن طريق الوحي، وإلا فكيف علمه وذكر به اليهود أصحابه وأهله، وقد مضى عليه زمن طويل.
2- إذا أنعم الله على أمة نعمة ثم أعرضت عن شكرها تعرضت للبلاء أولاً ثم العذاب ثانياً.
3- جدوى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فقد نجى الله تعالى الناهين عن المنكر وأهلك الذين باشروه ولم ينتهوا منه دون غيرهم.
4 - إطلاق لفظ السوء على المعصية مؤذن بأن المعصية مهما كانت صغيرة تحدث السوء في نفس فاعلها.
__________**
1 هذا سؤال توبيخ وتقرير، إذ كانوا يتبخحون بأنهم أبناء الله وأحباؤه وأنهم من سبط خليل الرحمن إبراهيم، ومن سبط إسرائيل، فالسؤال عن القرية السؤال عن أهلها.
2 هذه القرية هي أيلة، والمسماة اليوم بالعقبة وهي مدينة على ساحل البحر الأحمر.
3 وهي مبدأ أرض الشام من جهة مصر.
4 السبت: اليوم الذي بين الجمعة والأحد، ويجمع السبت على أسبت وسبوت وأسبات.
5 قيل للحسين بن الفضل: هل تجد في كتاب الله تعالى أن الحلال لا يأتيك إلا قوتاً إن الحرام يأتيك جزفاً جزفاً يعنى: بكثرة كاثرة قال: نعم في قصة داود وأيلة {إذ تأتيهم حيتانهم....} الآية.
6 {نبلوهم} : أي بالتشديد عليهم فبما يشرع لهم عقوبة لهم.
7 المعذرة: مصدر ميمي فعله اعتذر على غير قياس، والعذر: السبب الذي تبطل به المؤاخذة بسبب ذنب أو تقصير.
8 اختلف في هل الفرقة القائلة: لم تعظونا قوماً.. الخ نجت من العذاب أولاً؟ وقد روي أن ابن عباس كان يرى أنها لم ننج حتى أقنعه تلميذه عكرمة فقال بنجاتها مع الفرقة الناهية، لأنّ ترك النهي من الفرقة التي لم تنه كان ليأسهم من استجابة الظالمين.
9 يقال: خسأته فخسا أي، باعدته وطردته، وفي هذا دليل على أنّ المعاصي سبب النقم كما أن الطاعات سبب النعم.
10 أي لم يلبثوا ممسوخين حتى هلكوا والعياذ بالله.**
*****************************
وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَن يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَسَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (167) وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ْ فِي الأَرْضِ أُمَمًا مِّنْهُمُ الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ دُونَ ذَلِكَ وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (168) فَخَلَفَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ وَرِثُواْ الْكِتَابَ يَأْخُذُونَ عَرَضَ هَذَا الأدْنَى وَيَقُولُونَ سَيُغْفَرُ لَنَا وَإِن يَأْتِهِمْ عَرَضٌ مُّثْلُهُ يَأْخُذُوهُ أَلَمْ يُؤْخَذْ عَلَيْهِم مِّيثَاقُ الْكِتَابِ أَن لاَّ يِقُولُواْ عَلَى اللهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقَّ وَدَرَسُواْ مَا فِيهِ وَالدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ (169) وَالَّذِينَ يُمَسَّكُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ إِنَّا لاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ (170)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
تأذن 1: أعلم وأعلن.
ليبعثن: أي ليسلطن.
من يسومهم سوء العذاب: أي يذيقهم ويوليهم سوء العذاب كالذلة والمسكنة.
وقطعناهم: أي فرقناهم جماعات جماعات.
بلوناهم بالحسنات والسيئات: اختبرناهم بالخير والشر أو النعم والنقم.
فخلف من بعدهم خلف: الخلف بإسكان اللام خلف سوء وبالتحريك خلف خير.
ورثوا الكتاب: أي التوراة.
عرض هذا الأدنى: أي حطام الدنيا الفاني وهو المال.
يمسكون بالكتاب: أي يتمسكون بما في التوراة فيحلون ما أحل الله فيها ويحرمون ما حرم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في شأن اليهود فقد أمر تعالى رسوله أن يذكر إعلامه تعالى بأنه سيبعث بكل تأكيد على اليهود إلى يوم القيامة من يذلهم ويضطهدهم عقوبة منه تعالى لهم على خبث طواياهم وسوء أفعالهم، وهذا الإطلاق في هذا الوعيد الشديد يقيد بأحد أمرين الأول بتوبة من تاب منهم ويدل على هذا القيد قوله تعالى في آخر هذه الآية {إن ربك لسريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم} أي لمن تاب والثاني بجوار دولة قوية لهم وحمايتها وهذا مفهوم قوله تعالى من سورة آل عمران {ضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة أينما ثقفوا إلا بحبل من الله} وهو الإسلام {وحبل من الناس} ، وهو ما ذكرناه آنفاً. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى في هذا السياق (167) وهي قوله تعالى {وإذ تأذن ربك ليبعثن عليهم إلى يوم القيامة من يسومهم2 سوء العذاب إن ربك لسريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم} وأما الآية الثانية (168) فقد تضمنت بيان فضل الله تعالى على اليهود وهو أن الله تعالى قد فرقهم في الأرض جماعات جماعات، وأن منهم الصالحين، وأن منهم دون ذلك وأنه اختبرهم بالحسنات وهي النعم، والسيئات وهي النقم تهيئة لهم وإعداداً للتوبة إن آثروا التوبة على الاستمرار في الإجرام والشر والفساد. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الثانية وهي قوله تعالى {وقطعناهم في الأرض أمما منهم الصالحون3 ومن دون ذلك، وبلوناهم بالحسنات 
والسيئات لعلهم يرجعون} وأما الآية الثالثة (169) فقد أخبر تعالى أنه فد خلف من بعد تلك الأمة خلف سوء4 ورثوا الكتاب الذي هو التوراة ورثوه عن أسلافهم ولم يتلزموا بما أخذ عليهم فيه من عهود على الرغم من قراءتهم له فقد آثروا الدنيا على الآخرة فاستباحوا الربا والرشا وسائر المحرمات، ويدعون أنهم سيغفر لهم، وكلما أتاهم مال حرام أخذوه ومنوا أنفسهم بالمغفرة5 كذباً على الله تعالى قال تعالى موبخاً لهم {ألم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق} وقد قرأوا هذا في الكتاب وفهموه ومع هذا يجترئون على الله ويكذبون عليه بأنه سيغفر لهم، ثم يواجههم تعالى بالخطاب مذكراً لهم واعظاً فيقول {والدار الآخرة خير للذين يتقون أفلا تعقلون؟} ويفتح الله تعالى باب الرجاء لهم في الآية الرابعة في هذا السياق فيقول {والذين يمسكون بالكتاب6} أي يعملون بحرص وشدة بما فيه من الأحكام والشرائع ولا يفرطون في شيء من ذلك {وأقاموا الصلاة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين} ، ومعنى هذا أنهم مصلحون إن تمسكوا بالكتاب وأقاموا الصلاة، وان الله تعالى سيجزيهم على إصلاحهم لأنفسهم ولغيرهم أعظم الجزاء وأوفره، لأنه تعالى لا يضيع أجر المصلحين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان موجز لتوبيخ اليهود في هذه الآيات الأربع.
2- من أهل الكتاب الصالحون، ومنهم دون ذلك.
3- التنديد بإيثار الدنيا على الآخرة، وبتمني المغفرة مع الإصرار على الإجرام.
4- تفضيل الآخرة على الدنيا بالنسبة للمتقين.
5- الحث على التمسك بالكتاب قراءة وتعلماً وعملاً بإحلال حلاله وتحريم حرامه.
6- فضل اقام الصلاة.
__________
**1 آذن وأذن بمعنى واحد، وهو أَعلم ومنه قول الشاعر:
فقلت تعلّم إنّ للصيد غرّة ...
فَإلاَّ تضيّعها فإنك قاتله
2 يسومهم سوء العذاب: يجعل أسوأ العذاب وأشدّه كالقيمة لهم إذ هو حظهم المفروض عليهم، أوّل من تسلط عليهم فسامهم سوء العذاب بختنصر البابلي.
3 أي شتتناهم في البلاد بعد تسلط البابليين عليهم وتمزيق ملكهم فعاشوا مشتتين فلم ينتظم ملكهم مدّة طويلة وهم إذ ذاك ما بين صالح وفاسد وانتظم أمرهم مرة أخرى ثمّ فسقوا فسلّط عليهم أطيطوس الروماني فتفرقوا مرّة أخرى وما زالوا مفرقين إلى هذه الأيام، باجتماعهم في فلسطين وتكوينهم دولة إسرائيل وعمّا قريب تزول.
4 الخلف بسكون اللاّم: الأولاد، الواحد والجمع فيه سواء والخلَف: لفتح اللام الْبَدَل ولداً كان أو غيره، وقيل الخلف بالفتح: الصالح وبالجزم: الطالح قال لبيد:
ذهب الذين يعاش في أكنافهم ... وبقيت في خلف كجلد الأجرب
5 روى الدارمي عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه الرواية التالية وهي منطبقة على واقعنا اليوم ومن قبل اليوم قال: سيبلى القرآن في صدور أقوام كما يبلى الثوب فيتهافت يقرأونه لا يجدون له شهوة ولا لذة يلبسون جلود الضأن على قلوب الذئاب أعمالهم طمع لا يخالطه خوف، إن قصّروا قالوا سنبلغ وإن أساءوا قالوا: سيغفر لنا إنّا لا نشرك بالله شيئاً.
6 مسك وتمسّك بمعنى واحد.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (25)  
الحلقة (438)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 259الى صــــ 264)

وَإِذ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّواْ أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ خُذُواْ مَا آتَيْنَاكُم بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُواْ مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (171) وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِي آدَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَن تَقُولُواْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ (172) أَوْ تَقُولُواْ إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ (173) وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (174)
شرح الكلمات:
وإذ نتقنا الجبل: أي رفعناه من أصله فوق رؤوسهم.
واقع بهم: أي ساقط عليهم.
خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة: أي التزموا بالقيام بما عهد إليكم من أحكام التوراة بقوة.
واذكروا ما فيه: أي لا تنسوا ما التزمتم به من النهوض بأحكام التوراة.
من ظهورهم ذريتهم: أي أخذهم من ظهر آدم عليه السلام بأرض نعمان1 من عرفات.
أشهدهم على أنفسهم: أي بالله تعالى ربهم وإلاههم ولا رب لهم غيره ولا إله لهم سوأه.
المبطلون: العاملون بالشرك والمعاصي إذ كلها باطل لا حق فيه.
نفصل الآيات: نبينها ونوضحها بتنويع الأساليب وتكرار الحجج وضرب الأمثال وذكر القصص 
معنى الآيات:
الآية الأولى في هذا السياق هي خاتمة الحديث على اليهود إذ قال تعالى لرسوله {وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم كأنه ظلة2} أي اذكر لهم أيها الرسول إذ نتقنا أي رفعنا فوقهم جبل الطور من أصله وصار فوقهم كأنه ظلة {وظنوا أنه واقع بهم} أي ساقط عليهم وقلنا لهم {خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة3} والمراد مما آتاهم أحكام التوراة وما تحمل من الشرائع وأخذها العمل بها والالتزام بكل ما أمرت به ونهت عنه وقوله تعالى {واذكروا ما فيه} أي في الذي آتيناكم من الأوامر والنواهي، ولا تنسوه فإن ذكره من شأنه أن يعدكم للعمل به فتحصل لكم بذلك تقوى الله عز وجل، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى وهي خاتمة سياق الحديث عن اليهود.
أما الآية الثانية (172) وهي قوله تعالى {وإذ أخذ ربك من بني4 آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم} 5 فإنها حادثة جديرة بالذكر والاهتمام لما فيها من الاعتبار، إن الله تعالى أخرج من صلب آدم ذريته فأنطقها بقدرته التي لا يعجزها شيء فنطقت وعقلت الخطاب واستشهدها فشهدت، وخاطبها ففهمت وأمرها فالتزمت وهذا العهد العام الذي أخذ على بني آدم، وسوف يطالبون به يوم القيامة، وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وأشهدهم على أنفسهم: ألست بربكم؟ قالوا بلى شهدنا} أي أنك ربنا {أن تقولوا} يوم القيامة {إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين، أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم6، أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون} والعبرة من هذا أن الإنسان سرعان ما ينسى، ويعاهد ولا يفي، وما وجد من بني إسرائيل من عدم الوفاء هو عائد إلى أصل الإنسان، وهناك عبرة أعظم وهى أن التوحيد أخذ به العهد على كل آدمي، ومع الأسف أكثر بني آدم ينكرونه، ويشركون بربهم وقوله تعالى {وكذلك نفصل الآيات لعلهم يرجعون} وكهذا التفصيل الوارد في هذه السورة وهذا 
السياق وهو تفصيل عجيب نفصل الآيات تذكيراً للناس وتعليماً ولعلهم يرجعون إلى الحق بعد إعراضهم عنه، والى الإيمان والتوحيد بعد انصرافهم عنهما تقليداً وإتباعاً لشياطين الجن والإنس.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان نفسيات اليهود وأنها نفسية غريبة وإلا كيف وهم بين يدي الله يتمردون عليه ويعصونه برفضهم الالتزام بما عهد إليهم من أحكام حتى يرفع فوقهم الطور تهديداً لهم، وعندئذ التزموا ولم يلبثوا إلا قليلاً حتى نقضوا عهدهم وعصوا ربهم.
2- عجيب تدبير الله تعالى في خلقه.
3- الكافر كفر مرتين كفر بالعهد الذي أخذ عليه وهو في عالم الذّر7 وكفر بالله وهو في عالم الشهادة، والمؤمن آمن مرتين، فلذا يضاعف للأول العذاب ويضاعف للثاني الثواب.
4- تقرير مبدأ الخليقة، ومبدأ المعاد الآخر.
__________
1 قال ابن عباس: ببطن نعمان واد إلى جنب عرفة.
2 أي: كأنّه لارتفاعه سحابة تظلّ.
3 أي: بجدّ وعزم.
4 الآثار والأحاديث المثبتة لاستخراج الرب تعالى الذريّة من ظهر آدم كثيرة منها في الموطأ والسنن ونكتفي برواية الشيخين الآتية: قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يقال للرجل من أهل النار يوم القيامة: أرأيت لو كان لك ما على الأرض من شيء أكنت مفدياً؟ فيقول: نعم، فيقول: قد أردتُ منك أهون من ذلك، قد أخذت عليك في ظهر آدم أن لا نشرك بي شيئاً فأبيت إلاّ أن تشرك".
5 وُجّه نظم الآية هكذا: وإذا أخذ ربك من ظهور بني آدم ذريتهم ولم يذكر ظهر آدم عليه السلام لأنه من المعلوم أن كل بني آدم منه وأخرجوا يوم الميثاق من ظهره. وقوله: ظهورهم: بدل اشتمال من بين آدم.
6 في الآية دليل على أنه لا عذر لأحد في تقليده آباءه وأجداده وآهل بلاده في الشرك والمعاصي كما لا عذر بالجهل أيضاً.
7 لقد حاول كثيرون التخلص من قضية أخذ الرب تعالى من ظهر آدم ذريته وإشهادهم على أنفسهم، ونطق الأرواح وشهادتها، ولا داعي لهذا أبداً ما دامت الأحاديث والآثار كثيرة وقدرة الله صالحة لكل شيء ولا يعجزها شيء ما هي النملة؟ وقد أنطقها الله فنطقت وأفصحت. إن الحيوان المنوي الذي منه تكون الذرية قال العلماء لو جمعت الحيوانات المنوية كلها من آدم إلى اليوم ووضعت في فنجان ما ملأته. أمع هذا يحاول إبطال الأحاديث وتأويل الآية على غير ظاهرها رجل من أهل العلم؟
*****************************
وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانْسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ (175) وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (176) سَاءَ مَثَلًا الْقَوْمُ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَأَنْفُسَهُمْ كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ (177) مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (178) 
شرح الكلمات
واتل عليهم نبأ: إقرأ عليهم.
فانسلخ منها: كفر بها وتركها وراء ظهره مبتعداً عنها.
فأتبعه الشيطان: لحقه وأدركه.
من الغاوين: من الضالين غير المهتدين الهالكين غير الناجين.
أخلد إلى الأرض: مال إلى الدنيا وركن إليها وأصبح لا هم له إلا الدنيا.
يلهث: اللهث: التنفس الشديد مع إخراج اللسان من التعب والإعياء.
ساء: قبح.
مثلاً: أي صفة.
معنى الآيات:
يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {واتل عليهم} أي اقرأ على قومك وعلى كل من يبلغه هذا الكتاب من سائر الناس {نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها} أي خبر الرجل1 الذي أعطيناه آيتنا تحمل الأدلة والحجج والشرائع والأحكام والآداب فتركها وابتعد عنها فلم يَتْلُهَا ولم يفكر فيها ولم يعمل بها لا استدلالا ولا تطبيقا {فأتبعه الشيطان} أي لحقه وأدركه وتمكن منه إبليس، لأنه بتخليه عن الآيات وجد الشيطان له طريقاً إليه {فكان من الغاوين} أي الضالين الفاسدين الهالكين {ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها2} أي بالآيات إلى قمم 
المجد والكمال، وإلى الدرجات العلا في الدار الآخرة، {ولكنه أخلد إلى الأرض} أي مال إليها وركن فأكب على الشهوات والسرف في الملذات، وأصبح لا هم له إلا تحصيل ذلك {واتبع هواه} وترك عقله ووحي ربه عنده، فصار مثله أي صفته الملائمة له {كمثل الكلب} أي في اللهث والإعياء، والتبعية وعدم الاستقلال الذاتي {إن تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث} فحيرته وتعبه لا ينقطعان أبداً. وقوله تعالى {ذلك مثل القوم الذي كذبوا بآياتنا} أي هذا المثل الذي ضربناه لذلك الرجل الذي آتيناه آيتنا فانسلخ منها وكان من أمره ما قصصنا عليك مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا في كل زمان ومكان، وعليه {فاقصص} يا رسولنا {القصص لعلهم يتفكرون} أي لعل قريشاً تتفكر فتعتبر وترجع إلى الحق فتكمل وتسعد، وقوله تعالى {ساء مثلاً القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا وأنفسهم كانوا يظلمون} أي قبح مثلاً مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فجحدوا بها حتى لا يوحدوا الله تعالى ولا يسلموا إليه، {وأنفسهم كانوا يظلمون} بتدنيسها بآثار الشرك والمعاصي وقوله تعالى {من يهد الله فهو المهتدي} أي من وفقه الله تعالى للهداية3 فآمن وأسلم واستقام على منهاج الحق فهو المهتدي بحق ومن خذله الله لشدة إعراضه عن الحق وتكبره عنه فضل بإضلال الله تعالى له فأولئك هم الخاسرون الخسران الحق المبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- خطر شأن هذا الخبر الذي أمر تعالى رسوله أن يتلوه على الناس.
2- ترك القرآن الكريم بعدم تلاوته والتدبر فيه، وترك العمل به مفض بالعبد إلى أن يكون هو صاحب المثل في هذه الآية، فأولاً يتمكن منه الشيطان فيصبح من الغواة وثانيا يخلد إلى الأرض كما هو حال الكثيرين فلا يكون لأحدهم هم إلا الدنيا. ثم يتبع هواه لا عقله ولا شرع الله، فإذا به صورة لكلب يلهث لا تنقطع حيرته وإتباعه لغيره كالكلب سواء بسواءء وهذه حال من أعرضوا عن كتاب الله تعالى في هذه الآية فليتأملها العاقل.
3- لا رفعةَ ولا سعادة ولا كمال إلا بالعمل بالقرآن فهي الآية الرافعة لقوله تعالى {ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها} أي بالآيات 4 التي انسلخ منها والعياذ بالله.
4- الهداية بيد الله ألا فليطلبها من أرادها من الله بصدق القلب وإخلاص النية فإن الله تعالى لا يحرمه منها، ومن أعرض عن الله أعرض الله عنه.

__________
1 ذكر أهل التفسير ثلاثة رجال قيل إنها نزلت في واحد منهم وهم: بلعم بن باعوراء الكنعاني وكان على زمن موسى، وقيل إنها نزلت في أميّة بن أبي الصلت الثقفي، وقيل في أبي عامر بن صيفي، وأقرب الأقوال إنها نزلت في أميّة بن أبي الصلت إذ هو الذي قال فيه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "آمن شِعْرُهُ وكفر قلبه" إذ شعره كان يفيض بالإيمانيات من عقيدة البعث والجزاء، والتوحيد، والعدل والرحمة ومن شعره قوله:
كل دين يوم القيامة عند الله ... إلا دين الحنيفية زور
2 أي أنّ تلك الآيات التي أعطاه الله إياها من شأنها أن تكون سبباً للهداية، وهذا شأن آيات الله فإنها ترفع كل من يؤمن بها ويعمل بما فيها ترفعه في الدنيا والآخرة فهي آلة الرفع الحقيقية لا المذاهب والنظريات المادية.
3 الهداية: هي إبانة الطريق الموصل إلى السعادة والكمال.
4 لقد جرب أتباع أتاتورك العثماني العلمانية وجرّب العرب القومية ثم جربوا الاشتراكية حتى قال قائلهم: اشتراكيتنا نوالي، من يواليها ونعادي من يعاديها، وجرّب بعضهم الشيوعية فهل غنوا هل عزّوا هل كملوا هل شبعوا؟ اللهم لا، لا، لا فلم إذن لا يعملون بالقرآن.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (26)  
الحلقة (439)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 264الى صــــ 269)

**وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ (179) وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَآئِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (180) وَمِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ (181)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ذرأنا لجهنم: خلقنا لجهنم أي للتعذيب بها والاستقرار فيها.
لا يفقهون بها: كلام الله ولا كلام رسوله.
لا يبصرون بها: آيات الله في الكون.
لا يسمعون بها: الحق والمعروف.
كالأنعام: البهائم في عدم الانتفاع بقلوبهم وأبصارهم وأسماعهم.
الغافلون: أي عن آيات الله، وما خُلقوا له وما يراد لهم وبهم.
ولله الأسماء الحسنى: الأسماء جمع اسم والحسنى مؤنث الأحسن، والأسماء الحسنى لله خاصة دون غيره فلا يشاركه فيها أحد من مخلوقاته.
وذروا: اتركوا.
يلحدون: يميلون بها إلى الباطل.
وممن خلقنا: أي من الناس.
**معنى الآيات:**
على إثر ذكر الهدى والضلال وإن المهتدى من هداه الله، والضال من أضله الله أخبر تعالى أنه قد خلق لجهنم كثيراً من الجن والإنس، علماً منه تعالى بأنهم يرفضون هدايته ويتكبرون عن عبادته، ويحاربون أنبياءه ورسله، وإن رفضهم للهداية وتكبرهم عن العبادة عطل حواسهم فلا القلب يفقه ما يقال له، ولا العين تبصر ما تراه، ولا الأذن تسمع ما تخبر به وتحدث عنه فأصبحوا كالأنعام1 بل هم أضل لأن الأنعام ما خرجت عن الطريق الذي سيقت له وخلقت لأجله2، وأما أولئك فقد خرجوا عن الطريق الذي امروا بسلوكه، وخلقوا له ألا وهو عبادة الله تعالى وحده لا شريك له لينجوا من العذاب ويسعدوا في دار النعيم، وقوله تعالى {أولئك هم الغافلون} تقرير لحقيقة وهي أن استمرارهم في الضلال كان نتيجة غفلتهم عن آيات الله الكونية فلا يتأملوها فيعرفوا أن المعبود الحق هو الله وحده ويعبدوه وعن آيات الله التنزيلية فلا يتدبروها فيعلموا أن الله هو الحق المبين فيعبدوه وحده بما شرع لهم في كتابه وسنة نبيه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (179) وأما الآية الثانية في هذا السياق (180) وهي قوله تعالى {ولله الأسماء الحنسى فادعوه3 بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون} فقد أخبر تعالى فيها بأن الأسماء الحسنى له تعالى خاصة لا يشاركه فيها أحد من خلقه، وقد أخبر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنها مائة اسم4 إلا اسما أي تسعة وتسعون إسما ًووردت مفرقة في القرآن الكريم، وأمر تعالى عباده أن 
يدعوه5 بها يا الله، يا رحمن يا رحيم يا رب، يا حي يا قيوم، وذلك عند سؤالهم إياه وطلبهم منه ما لا يقدرون عليه6، كما أمرهم أن يتركوا أهل الزيغ والضلال الذين يلحدون في أسماء الله فيؤلونها، أو يعطلونها، أو يشبهونها، أمر عباده المؤمنين به أن يتركوا هؤلاء له ليجزيهم الجزاء العادل على ما كانوا يقولون ويعملون. لأن جدالهم غير نافع فيهم ولا مجد للمؤمنين ولا لهم.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية أما الثالثة (181) وهي قوله تعالى {وممن خلقنا أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون} إنه لما ذكر أنه خلق لجهنم كثيراً من الجن والإنس ذكر هنا أنه خلق للجنة خلقاً آخر من الإنس والجن فذكر صفاتهم التي يستوجبون بها الجنة كما ذكر صفات أهل جهنم التي استوجبوا بها جهنم، فقال {وممن خلقنا} من الناس {أمة} كبيرة {يهدون} أنفسهم وغيرهم {بالحق} الذي هو هدى الله ورسوله وبالحق يعدلون في قضائهم وأحكامهم فينصفون ويعدلون ولا يجورون، ومن هذه الأمة كل صالح في أمة الإسلام يعيش على الكتاب والسنة اعتقاداً وقولاً وعملاً وحكماً وقضاءً وأدباً وخلقاً جعلنا الذي منهم وحشرنا في زمرتهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير مبدأ أن السعادة والشقاء سبق بها قلم القضاء والقدر فكل ميسر لما خلق له.
2- هبوط الآدمي إلى درك أهبط من درك الحيوان، وذلك عندما يكفر بربه ويعطل حواسه عن الانتفاع بها، ويقصر همه على الحياة الدنيا.
3- بيان أن البلاء كامن في الغفلة عن آيات الله والإعراض عنها.
4- الأمر بدعاء الله تعالى بأسمائه الحسنى نحو يا رب يا رحمن، يا عزيز يا جبار.
5- حرمة تأويل أسماء الله وصفاته وتحريفها كما قال المشركون في الله، اللات، وفي العزيز العزى سموا بها آلهتهم الباطلة، وهو الإلحاد7 الذي توعد الله أهله بالجزاء عليه.
6- أهل الجنة الذين خلقوا لها هم الذين يهدون بالكتاب والسنة ويقضون بهما.
__________**
1 قال عطاء: الأنعام تعرف الله والكافر لا يعرفه، وقيل: الأنعام مطيعة لله، والكافر غير مطيع.
2 أي: لا همّة لهم إلا الأكل والشرب واللباس والنكاح، وهم أضل من الأنعام لأن الأنعام تبصر مضارها ومنافعها وتتبع مالكها وهم على خلاف ذلك.
3 روى أحمد رحمه الله عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: "ما أصاب أحداٌ قط همٌ ولا حزم فقال: اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيّ حكمك، عدل فيّ قضاؤك، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علّمته أحداً من خلقِّك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همّي إلاّ أذهب الله حزنه وهمّه وأبدل مكانه فرحاً".
4 روى الشيخان عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسماً مائة إلا واحداً من أحصاها دخل الجنة وهو وتر يحبّ الوتر".
5 ذكر أهل العلم كيفية الدعاء بها وهي؛: أن يسأل باسم الله ما يناسب حاجته فيقول مثلا: يا رحمن ارحمني، يا رزاق ارزقني، يا حكيم احكم لي، يا قوي يا قدير. قوّني واقدرني على كذا.. يا لطيف ألطف بي، يا عليم علّمني وانفعني بما تعلمني وهكذا.
6 قال مقاتل وغيره في سبب نزول هذه الآية {ولله الأسماء الحسنى} الخ أنً مشركاً سمع مسلماً يدعو: يا رحمن يا رحيم فقال: أليس يزعم محمد وأصحابه أنهم يعبدون رباً واحداً؟ فما بال هذا يدعو ربين اثنين، فأنزل الله تعالى {ولله الأسماء الحسنى} الخ.
7 الإلحاد لغة: الميل عن وسط الشيء إلى جانبه والإلحاد للميت دفنه في جانب  القبر وكان من إلحاد العرب في أسماء الله تعالى أن اشتقوا العزّى من العزيز  واللات من الله، ومناة من المنان فألحدوا في أسماء الله تعالى، ومن  الإلحاد في أسماء الله تعالى ما يفعله جهال المتصوّفة من وضع أسماء لله  تعالى لا توجد في كتاب ولا سنة.**
**************************
وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُم مِّنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (182) وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ (183) أَوَلَمْ يَتَفَكَّرُواْ مَا بِصَاحِبِهِم مِّن جِنَّةٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ (184) أَوَلَمْ يَنظُرُواْ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا خَلَقَ اللهُ مِن شَيْءٍ وَأَنْ عَسَى أَن يَكُونَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ (185) مَن يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَلاَ هَادِيَ لَهُ وَيَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (186)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
كذبوا بآياتنا:: أي بآيات القرآن الكريم.
سنستدرجهم1:: أي نستميلهم وهم هابطون إلى هوة العذاب درجة بعد درجة حتى ينتهوا إلى العذاب، وذلك بإدرار النعم عليهم مع تماديهم في التكذيب والعصيان حتى يبلغوا الأجل المحدد لهم ثم يؤخذوا أخذة واحدة.
وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين: أي أمهلهم فلا أعجل بعقوبتهم حتى ينتهوا إليها بأعمالهم الباطلة وهذا هو الكيد لهم وهو كيد متين شديد.
ما بصاحبهم من جنة: صاحبهم هو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والجنة الجنون والمتحدث عنهم كفار قريش.
ملكوت السموات: أي ملك السموات إلا أن لفظ الملكوت أعظم من لفظة الملك.
فبأي حديث بعده: أي بعد القرآن العظيم.
ونذرهم في طغيانهم: أي نتركهم في كفرهم وظلمهم.
يعمهون: حيارى يترددون لا يعرفون مخرجاً ولا سبيلاً للنجاة.
**معنى الآيات:**
يخبر تعالى أن الذين كذبوا بآياته التي أرسل بها رسوله محمدا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلم يؤمنوا بها وأصروا على الشرك والضلال معرضين عن التوحيد والهدى يخبر تعالى أنه سيستدرجهم بالأخذ شيئاً فشيئاً ودرجة بعد درجة حتى يحق عليهم العذاب فينزله بهم فيهلكون ويخبر أنه يملى لهم أيضاً كيداً بهم ومكراً، أي يزيدهم في الوقت ويطول لهم زمن كفرهم وضلالهم فلا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة بل إنه يزيد في إرزاقهم وأموالهم حتى يفقدوا الاستعداد للتوبة ثم يأخذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر، ولذا قال {وأملي2 لهم إن كيدي متين3} أي قوي شديد. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (183) أما الثانية فإنه تعالى يوبخهم على إعراضهم عن التفكير والتعقل فيقول {أو لم يتفكروا} في سلوك الرسول4 صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتصرفاته الرشيدة الحكيمة فيعلموا أنه ما به من جنة وجنون كما يزعمون، وإنما هو نذير لهم من عذاب يوم أليم إن هم استمروا على سلوك درب الباطل والشر من الشرك والمعاصي، ونذارته بينه لا لبس فيها ولا غموض لو كانوا يتفكرون. وفي الآية الثالثة (185) يوبخهم 
على عدم نظرهم5 في ملكوت السموات والأرض وفي ما خلق الله من شيء وفي أن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم، إذ لو نظروا في ملكوت السموات والأرض وما في ذلك من مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة لعلموا أن المستحق للعبادة هو خالق هذا الملكوت، لا الأصنام والتماثيل، كما أنهم لو نظروا فيما خلق الله من شيء من النملة إلى النخلة ومن الحبة إلى القبة لأدركوا أن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون هو الباطل كما أنه حرى بهم أن ينظروا في ما مضى من أعمارهم فيدركوا أنه من الجائز أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم، وقد اقترب فعلا فليعجلوا بالتوبة حتى لا يؤخذوا وهم كفار أشرار فيهلكون ويخسرون خسرانا ًكاملاً. ثم قال تعالى في ختام الآية {فبأي حديث6} بعد القرآن يؤمنون فالذي لا يؤمن بالقرآن وكله حجج وشواهد وبراهين وأدلة واضحة على وجوب توحيد الله والإيمان بكتابه ورسوله ولقائه ووعده ووعيده فبأي كلام يؤمن، اللهم لا شيء، فالقوم إذاً أضلهم الله، ومن أضله الله فلا هادي له ويذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون حيارى يترددون لا يدرون ما يقولون، ولا أين يتجهون حتى يهلكوا كما هلك من قبلهم. وما ربك بظلام للعبيد.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عظم خطر التكذيب بالقرآن الكريم حتى أن المكذب ليستدرج حتى يهلك وهو لا يعلم.
2- أكبر موعظة وهي أن على الإنسان أن يذكر دائماً أن أجله قد يكون قريباً وهو لا يدري فيأخذ بالحذر والحيطة حتى لا يؤخذ على غير توبة فيخسر.
3- من لا يتعظ بالقرآن وبما فيه من الزواجر، والعظات والعبر، لا يتعظ بغيره.
4- من أعرض عن كتاب الله مكذباً بما فيه من الهدى فضل، لا ترجى له هداية أبداً.
__________**
1 الاستدراج: هو الأخذ بالتدريج منزلة بعد منزلة، والدُرْج: لف الشيء ومنه إدراج الميت في كفنه أي: لفه فيه. واستدراج الله تعالى لأهل الغواية كلّما جددوا لله معصية جدد لهم نعمة حتى يأخذهم بذنوبهم وهم لا يشعرون وأحسن من أنشد:
أحسنت ظنك بالأيام إذ حَسُنت ... ولم تخف سوء ما يأتي به القدر
وسالمتك الليالي فاغتررت بها ...
وعند صفر الليالي يحدث الكدر
2 قيل نزلت هذه الآية: {سنستدرجهم} إلى قوله: {متين} نزلت في المستهزئين من قريش وقد أخذوا بعد الإملاء لهم زمناً زاد على العشر سنين، أخذهم في بدر وألقوا في القليب ووبخهم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بما هم أهله من الخزي والهوان.
3 المتين: مأخوذ من المتن وهو اللحم الغليظ الذي عن جانب الصلب أي: الظهر.
4 هو المراد بالصاحب في قوله: {ما بصاحبكم من جنّة} وهي الجنون، دعا الله تعالى قريشاً للتفكر.
5 استدل العلماء بهذه الآية: {أو لم ينظروا في ملكوت السموات والأرض} ونظائر هذه الآية وهي كثيرة على وجوب النظر في الآيات والاعتبار بالمخلوقات وهو كذلك، واختلف العلماء في: هل الإيمان يثبت بالتقليد أو لابد من النظر حتى يؤمن، والصحيح: أنّ الإيمان يصح بالتقليد المفيد لليقين كإيمان عوام المسلمين، وأفضل منه ما كان عن نظر واستدلال وهو إيمان العالمين.
6 قوله: {فبأي حديث} الخ: الاستفهام لتوقيفهم على ما يجب أن يفكروا فيه وينظروا إليه وتوبيخهم على ترك ذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (27)  
الحلقة (440)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 270الى صــــ 274)


يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لَا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (187) قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لَاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (188)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الساعة: أي الساعة بمعنى الوقت الذي تنتهي فيه الحياة الدنيا بالفناء التام.
أيان مرساها 2: أي متى وقت قيامها.
لا يجلها لوقتها: أي لا يظهرها في وقتها المحدد لها إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى.
بغتة: أي فجأة بدون توقع أو انتظار.
حفي عنها: أي ملحف مبالغ في السؤال عنها حتى أصبحت تعرف وقت مجيئها.
الغيب: الغيب ما غاب عن حواسنا وعن عقولنا فلم يدرك بحاسة ولا بعقل. والمراد به هنا ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد.
السوء: كل ما يسوء العبد في روحه أو بدنه.
إن أنا إلا نذير: أي ما أنا إلا نذير وبشير فلست بإله يدبر الأمر ويعلم الغيب.
**معنى الآيات:**
لا شك أن أفراداً من قريش أو من غيرهم سألوا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الساعة متى قيامها فأخبره تعالى بسؤالهم وعلمه الجواب فقال عز وجل وهو يخاطب رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها3} أي متى وقت وقعوها وقيامها؟ قل لهم {إنما علمها عند ربى} أي علم وقت قيامها عند ربي خاصة {لا يجليها لوقتها} أي لا يظهرها لأول وقتها إلا هو {ثقلت في السموات والأرض} أي ثقل أمر علمها عند أهل السموات والأرض {لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة} أي فجأة، ثم قال له يسألونك هؤلاء الجهال عن الساعة {كأنك حفي عنها} أي كأنك ملحف في السؤال مبالغ في طلب معرفتها حتى عرفتها، قل لهم {إنما علمها4 عند الله} خاصة، {ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون} ، ولذا هم يسألونه، إذ إخفاؤه لحكم عالية لو عرفها الناس ما سألوا ولن يسألوا ولكن الجهل هو الذي ورطهم في مثل هذه الأسئلة وهذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (187) أما الآية الثانية (188) فقد أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لأولئك السائلين عن الساعة متى وقت مجيئها {لا أملك لنفسي نفعاً ولا ضراً} خيراً ولا شراً {إلا ما شاء الله} شيئاً من ذلك فإنه يُعينني على جلبه أو على دفعه فكيف إذاً أعلم وقت مجيء الساعة حتى تسألوني عنها {ولو كنت أعلم الغيب5} كما تظنون لاستكثرت من الخيرات وما مسني السوء. وذلك أني إذا عرفت متى الخصب ومتى الجدب، ومتى الغلاء ومتى الرخاء يمكنني بسهولة أن استكثر من الخير عند وجوده، وأتوقى الشر وأدفعه قبل حصوله، يا قوم إنما أنا نذير بعواقب الشرك والمعاصي بشير بنتائج الإيمان والتوحيد والعمل الصالح فلست بإله أعلم الغيب، ووظيفتي هذه صراحة هي البشارة والنذارة ينتفع بها المؤمنون خاصة وهو معنى قوله تعالى {إن أنا إلا نذير وبشير لقوم يؤمنون} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مرد علم الساعة إلى الله وحده فكل مسؤول عنها غير الله ليس أعلم من السائل6.
2- للساعة أشراط بعضها في الكتاب وبعضها في السنة وليس معنى ذلك أنه تحديد لوقتها وإنما هي مقدمات تدل على قربها فقط.
3- استأثر الله بعلم الغيب فلا يعلم الغيب إلا الله، ومَنْ علَّمه الله شيئاً منه علم كما علم نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعض المغيبات، والمعلم بالشيء لا يقال فيه يعلم الغيب وإنما يقال علَّمه ربه غيب كذا وكذا فعلمه:
4- إذا كان الرسول لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا ضراً فكيف يطلب منه ذلك وإذ كان الرسول لا يملك فهل من دونه من العباد يملك؟ 
__________**
1 السائلون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الساعة كثيرون بعضهم مشركون يسألون للتعجيز وبعضهم يهود يسألون اختباراً وامتحاناً.
2 اسم يسأل به عن الزمان لا غير، قال الراجز:
أيّان تقضي حاجتي أيّان ...
3 {أيان مرساها} : مرساها مبتدأ، والخبر أيّان، وقدّم لأنه اسم استفهام له الصدارة ومعنى مرساها: مثبتها، من قولهم أرسى كذا إذا أثبته، أي: متى وقوعها.
4 أي علم الساعة إذ إخفاء علم الساعة كان لحكم عالية لو عرفها السائلون عن الساعة ما سألوا ولكنهم لجهلهم يسألون.
5 الغيب: قسمان، حقيقي: وهو ما استأثر الله تعالى به ومن علّمه تعالى منه شيئاً علمه. وإضافي: يعلمه بعض ويخفي عن بعض، ومن ادعى علم الغيب فقد كذّب الله ونازعه فيما استأثر به فهو بذلك كافر.
6 لحديث مسلم: فقد سأله جبريل عن الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان فبيّن له ذلك فصدقه جبريل وسأله عن الساعة فقال له: ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل.**
************************
هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا لِيَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا حَمَلَتْ حَمْلًا خَفِيفًا فَمَرَّتْ بِهِ فَلَمَّا أَثْقَلَتْ دَعَوَا اللَّهَ رَبَّهُمَا لَئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا صَالِحًا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ (189) فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا جَعَلَا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (190) أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لَا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ (191) وَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ نَصْرًا وَلَا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ (192) وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لَا يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ أَمْ أَنْتُمْ صَامِتُونَ (193)* *
شرح الكلمات:**
من نفس واحدة: هي نفس آدم عليه السلام.
وجعل منها زوجها: أي خلق منها زوجها وهي حواء خلقها من ضلع آدم الأيسر.
ليسكن إليها: أي ليألفها ويأنس بها لكونها من جنسه.
فلما تغشاها: أي وطئها.
فمرت به: أي ذاهبة جائية تقضى حوائجها لخفت الحمل في الأشهر الأولى.
فلما أثقلت 1: أي أصبح الحمل ثقيلاً في بطنها.
لئن أتيتنا صالحاً: أي ولداً صالحاً ليس حيواناً بل إنساناً.
جعلا له شركاء: أي سموه عبد الحارث وهو عبد الله جل جلاله.
فتعالى الله عما يشركون: أي أهل مكة حيث أشركوا في عبادة الله أصناماً.
وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى: أي الأصنام لا يتبعوكم.
**معنى الآيات:**
يقول تعالى لأولئك السائلين عن الساعة عناداً ومكابرة من أهل الشرك هو أي الله {الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها} الإله المستحق للعبادة لا الأصنام والأوثان، فالخالق لكم من نفس واحدة وهي آدم وخلق منها زوجها حواء هو المستحق للتأليه والعبادة. دون غيره من سائر خلقه. وقوله {ليسكن إليها} : علة لخلقه زوجها منها، إذ لو كانت من جنس آخر لما حصلت الألفة والأنس بينهما وقوله {فلما تغشاها} أي للوطء ووطئها {حملت2 حملاً خفيفاً فمرت3 به} لخفته {فلما أثقلت} أي أثقلها الحمل 
{دعوا الله} أي آدم4 وحواء ربهما تعالى أي سألاه قائلين {لئن آتيتنا صالحاً} أي غلاماً صالحاً {لنكونن من الشاكرين} أي لك. واستجاب الرب تعالى لهما وآتاهما صالحاً. وقوله تعالى {فلما آتاهما صالحاً جعلا له شركاء فيما آتاهما} حيث سمته حواء عبد الحارث بتغرير من إبليس، إذ اقترح عليهما هذه التسمية، وهي من الشرك الخفي المعفو عنه نحو لولا الطبيب هلك فلان، وقوله {فتعالى الله عما يشركون} عائد إلى كفار قريش الذين يشركون في عبادة الله أصنامهم وأوثانهم، بدليل قوله بعد {أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئاً} أي من المخلوقات {وهم} أي الأوثان وعبادها {يخلقون، ولا يستطيعون لهم نصراً} إذا طلبوا منهم ذلك. {ولا أنفسهم ينصرون} لأنهم جمادات لا حياة بها ولا قدرة لها وقوله {وإن تدعوهم} أي وإن تدعوا أولئك الأصنام {إلى الهدى} وقد ضلوا الطريق {لا يتبعوكم5} لأنهم لا يعقلون الرشد من الضلال ولذا فسواء عليكم {أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون} أي لم تدعوهم فإنهم لا يتبعونكم ومن هذه حاله وهذا واقعه فهل يصح أن يعبد فتقرب له القرابين ويحلف به، ويعكف عنده، وينادى ويستغاث به؟؟ اللهم لا، ولكن المشركين لا يعقلون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أصل خلق البشر وهو آدم وحواء عليهما السلام.
2- بيان السر في كون الزوج من جنس الزوج وهو الألفة والأنس والتعاون.
3- بيان خداع إبليس وتضليله للإنسان حيث زين لحواء تسمية ولدها بعبد الحارث وهو عبد الله.
4- الشرك في التسمية6 شرك خفي معفو عنه وتركه أولى.
5- التنديد بالشرك والمشركين، وبيان جهل المشركين وسفههم إذ يعبدون ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يجيب ولا يتبع.
__________**
1 قال الفقهاء كمالك: إذا بلغ الحمل ستة أشهر أصبحت الحامل مريضة فلا يصح لها أن تهب من مالها أكثر من الثلث، ومثلها من دخل معركة القتال، وكذا المريض الشديد المرض، والمحبوس للقتل ليس لهم من هبة إلاّ ما كان الثلث فأقل.
2 كل ما كان في البطن أو على رأس النخلة أو الشجرة فهو حمل بفتح الحاء وكل ما كان على رأس أو ظهر إنسان أو حيوان فهو حمل بكسر الحاء.
3 فمرت به لخفَّته فلم نتفطَّن له ولم تفكر في شأنه ومعنى أثقلت أي صارت ذات ثقل من أثقل المريض فهو مثقل فأثقلت صارت مثقلة.
4 ما ذهبت إليه في التفسير هو ماذا إليه إمام المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري وهو مؤيد بقراءة تشركون بالتاء وبحديث خدعهما مرتين خدعهما في الجنة وخدعهما في الأرض وذهب آخرون إلى أن الكلام على جنس الآدميين تبيناً لحال المشركين من ذرية آدم ودل على قولهم قراءة يشركون بالياء والله أعلم.
5 يقول بعضهم: اتبعه: إذا شيء وراءه ولم يدركه، واتّبعه مشددا إذا مشى وراءه وأدركه.
6 نحو: عبد النبي، وعبد الرسول، وعبد الضيف كما قال حاتم الطائي:
وإني لعبد الضيف ما دام ثاويا ...
وما في إلا تيك من شيمة العبد**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (28)  
الحلقة (441)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 275الى صــــ 279)


**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (194) أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلَا تُنْظِرُونِ (195) إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ (196) وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ وَلَا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ (197) وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لَا يَسْمَعُوا وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ (198)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
عباد أمثالكم: أي مملوكون مخلوقون أمثالكم لمالك واحد هو الله رب العالمين.
شركاءكم: أصنامكم التي تشركون بها.
ثم كيدون: بما استطعتم من أنواع الكيد.
فلا تنظرون: أي فلا تمهلون لأني لا أبالي بكم.
إن وليي الله: أي المتولي أموري وحمايتي ونصرتي الله الذي نزل القرآن.
وتراهم ينظرون: أي وترى الأصنام المنحوتة على شكل رجال ينظرون إليك وهم لا يبصرون.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات الخمس في سياق ما قبلها جاءت مقررة لمبدأ التوحيد مؤكدة له منددة
بالشرك مقبحة له، ولأهله فقوله تعالى {إن الذين تدعون1} أي دعاء عبادة أيها المشركين هم {عباد أمثالكم2} أي مملوكون لله، الله مالكهم كما أنتم مملوكون لله مربوبون. فكيف يصح منكم عبادتهم وهم مملكون مثلكم لا يملكون لكم ولا لأنفسهم نفعاً ولا ضراً، وإن شككتم في صحة هذا فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين في زعمكم أنهم آلهة يستحقون العبادة. إنكم لو دعوتموهم ما استجابوا، وكيف يستجيبون وهم جماد ولا حياة لهم {ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد3 يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها، أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها} إنه لا شيء لهم من ذلك فكيف إذا يستجيبون، وبأي حق يعبدون فيدعون ويرجون وهم فاقدوا آثار القدرة والحياة بالمرة.
ثم أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يعلن لهم أنه لا يخافهم ولا يعدهم شيئاً إذا كانوا هم يعبدونهم ويخافونهم فقال له قل لهؤلاء المشركين {ادعوا شركاءكم ثم كيدون4} أنتم وإياهم {فلا تنظرون} أي لا تمهلوني ساعة، وذلك لأن {وليى5 الله الذي نزل الكتاب} أي القرآن {وهو يتولى الصالحين} فهو ينصرني منكم ويحميني من كيدكم إنه ولي ووليُّ المؤمنين. أما أنتم {والذين تدعون من دونه} أي من دون الله من هذه الأوثان {لا يستطيعون نصركم ولا أنفسهم ينصرون} وشيء آخر وهو أنكم {إن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يسمعوا} فضلاً عن إن تدعوهم إلى الضلال فكيف تصح عبادة من لا يجيب داعية في الرخاء ولا في الشدة. وأخيراً يقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، {وتراهم} أي ترى أولئك الآلهة وهي تماثيل من حجارة {ينظرون إليك6} إذا قابلتهم لأن أعينهم مفتوحة دائماً، والحال أنهم لا يبصرون، وهل تبصر الصور والتماثيل؟.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- إقامة الحجة على المشركين بالكشف عن حقيقة ما يدعون أنها آلهة فإذا بها أصنام لا تسمع ولا تجيب لا أيد لها ولا أرجل ولا آذان ولا أعين.
2- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى، وطرد الخوف من النفس والوقوف أمام الباطل وأهله في شجاعة وصبر وثبات اعتماداً على الله تعالى وولايته إذ هو يتولى الصالحين.
3- جواز المبلاغة في التنفير من الباطل والشر بذكر العيوب والنقائص.
__________**
1 تدعون: بمعنى تعبدون لأن الدعاء هو العبادة أو تدعون: بمعنى تدعونها عبادة فحذف المفعول ليشمل التعبير المعنيين وهو من بلاغة القرآن.
2 أطلق لفظ عباد على الأوثان لأنها مملوكة لله تعالى كعابديها مخلوقة كما هم مخلوقون، ولما اعتقد المشركون أنّ أصنامهم تنفع وتضر عاملها معاملة المقلاء فقال: عباد أمثالكم وقال: {فادعوهم} بدل فادعوهن.
3 اليد والرجل والأذن مؤنثات ولذا يصغّرن بالهاء ويقال: يُدية ورُجلية وأذينة وشدّدت الهاء من: يدية لأنّ الياء المحذوفة من يد، ردّت في التصغير.
4 أصل كيدون: كيدوني بالياء فحذفت تخفيفاً، والكيد:. المكر، والحرب أيضاً يقال: غزا فلم يلق كيداً أي: حرباً.
5 وليّ الشيء: هو الذي يحفظه ويمنع الضرر عنه وفي صحيح مسلم عن عمرو بن العاص قال: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "ألا إن آل فلان ليسوا لي بأولياء إنما وليي الله وصالح المؤمنين".
6 النظر: فتح العينين إلى المنظور إليه، وجملة وتراهم مستأنفة وينظرون في محل نصب على الحال وجائز أن يكون المراد بـ تراهم ينظرون إليك المشركون أنفسهم وكونهم لا يبصرون لأنهم لم ينتفعوا بأبصارهم.**
************************
**خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ (199) وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (200) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ (201) وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الْغَيِّ ثُمَّ لاَ يُقْصِرُونَ (202)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
العفو: ما كان سهلاً لا كلفة فيه وهو ما يأتي بدون تكلف.
بالعرف: أي المعروف في الشرع بالأمر به أو الندب إليه.
وأعرض عن الجاهلين: الجاهلون: هم الذين لم تستنر قلوبهم بنور العلم والتقوى، والإعراض عنهم بعدم مؤاخذتهم على سوء قولهم أو فعلهم.
نزغ الشيطان: أي وسوسته بالشر.
فاستعذ بالله: أي قل أعوذ بالله يدفعه عنك إنه أي الله سميع عليم.
اتقوا: أي الشرك والمعاصي.
طائف من الشيطان: أي ألم بهم شيء من وسوسته.
وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي: أي إخوان الشياطين من أهل الشرك والمعاصي يمدونهم في الغي.
ثم لا يقصرون: أي لا يكفون عن الغي الذي هو الضلال والشر والفساد.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما علّم تعالى رسوله كيف يحاج المشركين لإبطال باطلهم في عبادة غير الله تعالى والإشراك به عز وجل علمه في هذه الآية أسمى الآداب وأرفعها، وأفضل الأخلاق وأكملها فقال له: {خذ العفو1 وأمر بالعرف2 وأعرض عن الجاهلين} أي خذ من أخلاق الناس ما سهل عليهم قوله وتيسر لهم فعله، ولا تطالبهم بما لا يملكون أو بما لا يعلمون وأمرهم بالمعروف، وأعرض3 عن الجاهلين منهم فلا تعنفهم ولا تغلظ القول لهم فقد سأل صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن معنى هذه الآية جبريل عليه السلام فقال له: "تعفو عمن ظلمك وتصل من قطعك وتعطي من حرمك4" وقوله {وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ5} أي أثار غضبك حتى لا تلتزم بهذا الأدب الذي أمرت به {فاستعذ بالله} بدفعه عنك إنه سميع لأقوالك عليم بأحوالك. ثم قال تعالى مقرراً حكم الاستعاذة مبيناً جدواها ونفعها لمن يأخذ بها. {إن الذين اتقوا} أي ربهم فلم يشركوا به أحداً ولم يفرطوا في الواجبات ولم يغشوا المحرمات هؤلاء {إذا مسهم طائف6 من الشيطان} بأن نزغهم بإثارة الغضب أو الشهوة فيهم تذكروا أمر الله ونهيه ووعده ووعيده {فإذا هم مبصرون} يرون قبح المعصية وسوء عاقبة فاعلها فكفوا عنها ولم يرتكبوها. وقوله تعالى: {وإخوانهم} أي إخوان الشياطين من أهل الشرك والمعاصي {يمدونهم} أي الشياطين {في الغي} أي في المعاصي والضلالات ويزيدونهم في تزيينها لهم وحملهم عليها، {ثم لا يقصرون} عن فعلها ويكفون عن ارتكابها.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الأمر بالتزام الآداب والتحلي بأكمل7 الأخلاق ومن أرقاها العفو عمن ظلم وإعطاء من حرم، وصلة من قطع.
2- وجوب الاستعاذة بالله عند8 الشعور بالوسوسة أو الغضب أو تزيين الباطل9.
3- فضيلة التقوى وهي فعل الفرائض وترك المحرمات.
4- شؤم أخوة الشياطين حيث لا يقصر صاحبها بمد الشياطين له عن الغي الذي هو الشر والفساد.
__________**
1 قال ابن الزبير هذه الآية: {خذ العفو..} الخ ما أنزلها الله تعالى إلاّ في أخلاق الناس، وقال جعفر الصادق أمر الله رسوله بمكارم الأخلاق في هذه الآية، وليس في القرآن أجمع لمكارم الأخلاق من هذه الآية.
2 العرف: المعروف وقرىء العرف: العُرُف بضم العين والراء مثل: الحُلُم والعرف: كل خصلة حسنة ترتضيها العقول وتطمئن إليها النفوس: قال الشاعر:
من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه ... لا يذهب العُرف بين الله والناس
3الإعراض عن الجاهلين يكون بعد دعوتهم إلى الحق وإقامة الحجة عليهم فان لم يستجيبوا يعرض عنهم آذوه أو لم يؤذوه.
4 من أحاديث مكارم الأخلاق قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إنكم لا تسعون الناس بأموالكم ولكن يسعهم منكم بسط الوجه وحسن الخلق".
5 النزغ، والنغز والهمز والوسوسة بمعنى واحد، والنزغ: الإفساد والإغراء والإغراء وعلاج الوسوسة، الاستعاذة بالله تعالى.
6 الطيف، والطائف، بمعنى، وقيل: الطيف: الخيال، والطائف: الشيطان. وهو صحيح أيضاً.
7 روي أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "أمرني ربي بتسع: الإخلاص في السر والعلانية والعدل في الرضا والغضب، والقصد في الغنى والفقر، وأن أعفو عمّن ظلمني وأصل من قطعني، وأعطي من حرمني وأن يكون نطقي ذكراً وصمتي فكراً ونظري عبرة".
8 روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يأتي الشيطان أحدكم فيقول له من خلق كذا وكذا حتى يقول له: من خلق ربّك؟ فإذا بلغ ذلك فليستعذ بالله ولينته" فقوله: فليستعذ: الأمر للوجوب إذ لا يدفع الشيطان إلا الله تعالى فهو الذي ينجي منه ويجير.
9 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما نزلت آية {خذ العفو} الآية قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " كيف يا رب والغضب" فنزلت: {وإمّا ينزغنك ... } الخ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاعراف - (29)  
الحلقة (442)
تفسير سورة الاعراف مكية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 279الى صــــ 282)


**وَإِذَا لَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ بِآيَةٍ قَالُوا لَوْلَا اجْتَبَيْتَهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَتَّبِعُ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ مِنْ رَبِّي هَذَا بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (203) وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (204) وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ وَلَا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ (205) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ (206)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
قالوا لولا اجتبيتها: أي اخترعتها واختلقتها من نفسك وأتيتنا بها.
هذا بصائر من ربكم: أي هذا القرآن حجج وبراهين وأدلة على ما جئت به وادعوكم إليه فهو أقوى حجة من الآية التي تطالبون بها.
فاستمعوا له وانصتوا: أي اطلبوا سماعه وتكلفوا له، وانصتوا عند ذلك أي اسكتوا حتى تسمعوا سماعاً ينفعكم.
وخيفة: أي خوفاً.
بالغدو والآصال: الغدو: أول النهار، والآصال: أواخره.
من الغافلين: أي عن ذكر الله تعالى.
إن الذين عند ربك: أي الملائكة.
يسبحونه: ينزهونه بألسنهم بنحو سبحان الله وبحمده.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في توجيه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتعليمه الرد على المشركين خصومه فقال تعالى عن المشركين من أهل مكة {وإذا لم تأتيهم} يا رسولنا {بآية} 1 كما طلبوا {قالوا} لك {لولا} أي هلا {اجتبيتها} أي اخترعتها وأنشأتها من نفسك ما دام ربك لم يعطها قل لهم إنما أنا عبد الله ورسوله لا أفتات عليه {وإنما اتبع ما يوحى إليّ من ربي} وهذا القرآن الذي يوحى إلي بصائر2 من حجج وبراهين على صدق دعواي وإثبات رسالتي، 
وصحة ما أدعوكم إليه من الإيمان والتوحيد وترك الشرك والمعاصي، فهلا آمنتم واتبعتم أم الآية الواحدة تؤمنون عليها والآيات الكثيرة لا تؤمنون عليها أين يذهب بعقولكم؟ وعلى ذكر بيان حجج القرآن وأنواره أمر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين إذا قرىء عليهم القرآن أن يستمعوا وينصتوا وسواء كان يوم الجمعة على المنبر أو كان في غير ذلك3 فقال تعالى {فإذا قرىء القرآن فاستمعوا له} أي تكلفوا السماع وتعمدوه {وانصتوا} بترك الكلام {لعلكم ترحمون} أي رجاء أن ينالكم من هدى القرآن رحمته فتهتدوا وترحموا لأن القرآن هدى ورحمة للمؤمنين.
ثم أمر تعالى رسوله وأمته تابعة له في هذا الكمال فقال تعالى {واذكر ربك في نفسك} أي سراً {تضرعاً} أي تذللاً وخشوعاً، {وخيفة4} أي وخوفاً وخشية {ودون الجهر من القول} وهو السر بأن يسمع نفسه فقط أو من يليه لا غير وقوله {بالغدو والآصال} أي أوائل النهار وأواخره، ونهاه عن ترك الذكر وهو الغفلة فقال {ولا تكن من الغافلين} وذكر له تسبيح5 الملائكة وعبادتهم ليتأسى بهم، فيواصل العبادة والذكر ليل نهار فقال {إن الذين عند ربك} وهم الملائكة في الملكوت الأعلى {لا يستكبرون عن عبادته} أي طاعته بما كلفهم به ووظفهم فيه {ويسبحونه وله يسجدون6} فتأس بهم ولا تكن من الغافلين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- القرآن أكبر آية بل هو أعظم من كل الآيات التي أعطيها الرسل عليهم السلام.
2- وجوب الإنصات عند تلاوة القرآن وخاصة في خطبة الجمعة على المنبر وعند قراءة الإمام في الصلاة الجهرية.
3- وجوب ذكر الله بالغدو والآصال.
4- بيان آداب الذكر وهي:
1-السرية.
2- التضرع والتذلل.
3- الخوف والخشية.
4- الإسرار به وعدم رفع الصوت به، لا كما يفعل المتصوفة.
5- مشروعية الأئتساء بالصالحين والإقتداء بهم في فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات.
6- عزيمة السجود عند قوله {وله يسجدون7} وهذه أول سجدات القرآن ويسجد القارىء والمستمع له، أما السامع فليس عليه سجود، ويستقبل بها القبلة ويكبر عند السجود وعند الرفع منه ولا يسلم وكونه متوضأً أفضل.
__________**
1 وجائز أن يكون المراد من الآية: آية قرآنية يمدحهم فيها ويمدح أصنامهم ولولا هنا أداة تحضيض مثل هلاّ ولا يليها إلا الفعل ظاهراً أو مضمراً.
2 البصائر: جمع بصيرة وهي ما به يتضح الحق، وفي هذا تنويه بشأن القرآن العظيم وأنه: أعظم من الآيات أي: الخوارق التي يطالبون بها في الدلالة على الحق الذي ضلّوا عنه.
3 أي: كيومي العيدين مثلا، وهذا الأمر بالاستماع والانصات للقرآن عام يشمل المشركين إذ كانوا يأمرون بعدم الاستماع إليه كما قال تعالى: {وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن ... } كما يشمل المؤمنين، إذ سماع القرآن سبيل الهداية، والإنصات: سماع مع عدم التكلم حال الاستماع.
4 الخيفة: أصلها خوفة فقلبت الواو ياءُ لانكسار ما قبلها، وهي مصدر خاف المرء يخاف خوفاً وخيفة ومخافة فهو خائف.
5 تسبيح الملائكة معناه: تعظيمهم لله تعالى وتنزيههم له عزَّ وجلّ عن الشريك والولد.
6 صيغة المضارع في {يسبحون} و {يسجدون} لحصر السجود في الله تعالى وعدم جوازه لغيره عز وجل.
7 ولو سلم منها في غير الصلاة جاز فقد روي عن بعض السلف، ويستحب لمن سجد أن يقول: "اللهم احطط عني بها وزراً واكتب لي بها أجراً واجعلها لي عندك ذخراً" رواه ابن ماجه عن ابن عباس عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
******************************  ***
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (1)  
الحلقة (443)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 283الى صــــ 288)


**سورة الأنفال
مدنية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (1) إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (2) الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (3) أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ (4)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الأنفال: جمع نفل1 بتحريك الفاء: ما يعطيه الإمام لأفراد الجيش تشجيعاً لهم.
ذات بينكم: أي حقيقة بينكم، والبين الوصلة والرابطة التي تربط بعضكم ببعض من المودة والإخاء.
إنما المؤمنون: أي الكاملون في إيمانهم.
وجلت قلوبهم: أي خافت إذ الوجل2: هو الخوف لاسيما عند ذكر وعيده ووعده.
وعلى ربهم يتوكلون: على الله وحده يعتمدون وله أمرهم يفوضون.
ومما رزقناهم: أي أعطيناهم.
أولئك: أي الموصوفون بالصفات الخمس السابقة.
لهم درجات: منازل عالية في الجنة.
ورزق كريم: أي عطاء عظيم من سائر وجوه النعيم في الجنة.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات نزلت في غزوة بدر وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد نفل3 بعض المجاهدين لبلائهم 
وتخلف آخرون فحصلت تساؤلات بين المجاهدين لم يعطي هذا ولم لا يعطي ذاك فسألوا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأنزل الله تعالى {يسألونك4 عن الأنفال؟} 5 فأخبرهم أنها {لله والرسول} فالله يحكم فيها بما يشاء والرسول يقسمها بينكم كما يأمره ربه6 وعليه فاتقوا الله تعالى بترك النزاع والشقاق، {وأصلحوا} ذات بينكم بتوثيق عرى المحبة بينكم وتصفية قلوبكم من كل ضغن أو حقد نشأ من جراء هذه الأنفال واختلافكم في قسمتها، {وأطيعوا الله ورسوله} في كل ما يأمرانكم به وينهيانكم عنه {إن كنتم مؤمنين} حقاً فامتثلوا الأمر واجتنبوا النهي. وقوله تعالى {إنما المؤمنون} أي الكاملون في إيمانهم الذين يستحقون هذا الوصف وصف المؤمنين هم {الذين إذا ذكر الله} أي اسمه أو وعده أو وعيده {وجلت قلوبهم7} أي خافت فأقلعت عن المعصية، وأسرعت إلى الطاعة، {وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيماناً} أي قوي إيمانهم وعظم يقينهم، {وعلى ربهم} لا على غيره {يتوكلون} وفيه تعالى يثقون. وإليه تعالى أمورهم يفوضون، {الذين يقيمون الصلاة} بأدائها بكامل شروطها وكافة أركانها وسائر سننها وآدابها، {ومما رزقناهم} أي أعطيناهم {ينفقون} من مال وعلم، وجاه وصحة بدن من كل هذا ينفقون في سبيل الله {أولئك} الموصوفون بهذه الصفات الخمس {هم المؤمنون حقاُ} وصدقاً، {لهم درجات عند ربهم} أي منازل عالية متفاوتة العلو والارتفاع في الجنة، ولهم قبل ذلك {مغفرة} كاملة لذنوبهم، {ورزق كريم} 8 طيب واسع لا تنقيص فيه ولا تكدير، وذلك في الجنة دار المتقين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الأمر بتقوى الله عز وجل وإصلاح ذات البين.
2- الإيمان يزيد9 بالطاعة وينقص بالعصيان.
3- من المؤمنين من هو كامل الإيمان، ومنهم من هو ناقصه.
4- من صفات أهل الإيمان الكامل ما ورد في الآية الثانية من هذه السورة10 وما بعدها.
__________**
1 النفل: بسكون الفاء: اليمين وفي الحديث: "فتبرئكم يهود بنفل خمسين منهم" وهو أيضاً الانتفاء من الشيء وفي الحديث: "فانتفل من ولدها" والنفل: نبت معروف، والنفل: الزيادة على الفرائض في الصلاة.
2 قيل لبعضهم: متى تعرف أنه استجيب دعاؤك؟ قال: إذا اقشعرّ جلدي ووجل قلبي، وفاضت عيناي بالدموع، وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: ما الوجل في القلب إلا كضَرَمَة السَعفَة، فإذا وجل أحدكم فليدع عند ذلك.
3 هذا ما ذهب إليه ابن جرير ورجحه محتجاً عليه بشواهد اللغة والتاريخ والجمهور على أن المراد بالأنفال هنا غنائم بدر، والكل محتمل إذ حصل النفل، وحصلت الغنيمة، ولما اختلفوا ردت إلى الله ورسوله ثم حكم الله تعالى فيها بقوله: {واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء ... } الآية.
4 السؤال معناه: الطلب فإن عدي بعن: كان لطلب معرفة شيء نحو: {يسألونك عن الأنفال} وإن عدي بنفسه نحو: "سأله مالا فهو: لطلب إعطاء الشيء المطلوب".
5 الأنفال: جمع نفلٌ بفتح النون والفاء معاً كعَمَلٌ وهو مشتق من النافلة التي هي الزيادة في العطاء، وقد أطلق العرب لفظ النفل على الغنائم في الحرب اعتباراً منهم لها على أنها زيادة عن المقصود الأهم الذي هو إبادة العدو، ولذا كان بعض صناديدهم لا يأخذونها وهذا عنترة يقول:
يخبرك من شهد الوقيعة أنني ... أغشى الوغى وأعفّ عند المغنم
6 اختلف في النفل هل يكون من الخمس أو هو خمس الخمس من الغنيمة؟ والصحيح أنه ما يعطيه الإمام من شاء من المقاتلين لبلائه من الخمس.
7 وجل: كضرب، يوجل كيضرب ويجل كيلد بإسقاط فاء الكلمة والمصدر: الوجل كالعسل، وموجل كموعد.
8 لفظ (الكريم) يصف به العرب كل شيء حسن في بابه لا قبح فيه ولا شكوى منه.
9سئل الحسن البصري فقيل له: يا أبا سعيد أمؤمن أنت؟ فقال: الإيمان إيمانان، فإن كنت تسألني عن الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الأخر والقدر فأنا به مؤمن، وإن كنت تسألني عن قول الله تعالى: {إنما المؤمنون الذين ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم} إلى قوله: {أولئك هم المؤمنون حقاً} فوالله ما أدري أنا منهم أم لا؟
10 وهما الآية الثالثة والرابعة.**
***************************
كَمَا أَخْرَجَكَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَيْتِكَ بِالْحَقِّ1 وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَكَارِهُونَ (5) يُجَادِلُونَكَ فِي الْحَقِّ بَعْدَمَا تَبَيَّنَ كَأَنَّمَا يُسَاقُونَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ (6) وَإِذْ يَعِدُكُمُ اللهُ إِحْدَى الطَّائِفَتِيْن  ِ أَنَّهَا لَكُمْ وَتَوَدُّونَ أَنَّ غَيْرَ ذَاتِ الشَّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ اللهُ أَن يُحِقَّ الحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَيَقْطَعَ دَابِرَ الْكَافِرِينَ (7) لِيُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَيُبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (8)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
من بيتك: أي المدينة المنورة.
لكارهون: أي الخروج للقتال.
إحدى الطائفتين: العير "القافلة" أو النفير: نفير قريش وجيشها.
الشوكة 2: السلاح في الحرب.
يبطل الباطل: أي يظهر بطلانه بقمع أهله وكسر شوكتهم وهزيمتهم.
ولو كره المجرمون: كفار قريش المشركون.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {كما أخرجك ربك} أيها الرسول {من بيتك} بالمدينة {بالحق} متلبساً به حيث خرجت بإذن الله {وان فريقاً3 من المؤمنين لكارهون} لما علموا بخروج قريش لقتالهم، وكانت العاقبة خيراً عظيماً، هذه الحال مثل حالهم لما كرهوا نزع الغنائم من أيديهم وتوليك قسمتها بإذننا، على أعدل قسمة وأصحها وأنفعها فهذا الكلام في هذه الآية (5) تضمنت تشبيه حال حاضرة بحال ماضيه حصلت في كل واحدة كراهة بعض المؤمنين، وكانت العاقبة في كل منهما خيراً والحمد لله، وقوله تعالى {يجادلونك في الحق بعدما تبين} أي يجادلونك في القتال بعدما أتضح لهم أن العير4 نجت وأنه لم يبق إلا النفير5 ولا بد من قتالها. وقوله تعالى {كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون} أي إلى الموت عياناً يشاهدونه أمامهم وذلك من شدة كراهيتهم لقتال لم يستعدوا له ولم يوطنوا أنفسهم لخوض معاركه. وقوله تعالى {وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين} أي اذكر يا رسولنا لهم الوقت الذي يعدكم الله تعالى فيه إحدى الطائفتين العير والنفير، وهذا في المدينة وعند السير أيضاً {أنها لكم} أي تظفرون بها، {وتودون} أي تحبون أن تكون {غير ذات الشوكة} وهي عير أبي سفيان {تكون لكم} ، وذلك لأنها مغنم بلا مغرم لقلة عددها وعددها، والله يريد {أن يحق الحق} أي يظهره بنصر أوليائه وهزيمة أعدائه، وقوله {بكلماته} أي التي تتضمن أمره تعالى إياكم بقتال الكافرين، وأمره الملائكة بالقتال معكم، وقوله {ويقطع دابر الكافرين} أي بتسليطكم عليهم فتقتلوهم حتى لا 
تبقوا منهم غير من فر وهرب، وقوله {ليحق الحق} أي لينصره ويقرره وهو الإسلام {ويبطل الباطل} وهو الشرك {ولو كره} ذلك {المجرمون} أي المشركون الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم فأفسدوها بالشرك، وعلى غيرهم أيضاً حيث منعوهم من قبول الإسلام وصرفوهم عنه بشتى الوسائل.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير قاعدة {عسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خير لكم} وذكر نبذة عن غزوة بدر الكبرى وبيان ذلك أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بلغه أن عيراً لقريش تحمل تجارة قادمة من الشام في طريقها إلى مكة وعلى رأسها أبو سفيان بن حرب فانتدب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعض أصحابه للخروج إليها عسى الله تعالى أن يغنمهم إياها، لأن قريشاً صادرت أموال بعضهم وبعضهم ترك ماله بمكة وهاجر. فلما خرج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأثناء مسيره أخبرهم أن الله تعالى وعدهم إحدى الطائفتين، لا على التعيين جائز أن تكون العير، وجائز أن تكون النفير الذي خرج من مكة للذب عن العير ودفع الرسول وأصحابه عنها حتى لا يستولوا عليها، فلما بلغ الرسول نبأ نجاة العير6 وقدوم النفير استشار أصحابه فوافقوا على قتال المشركين ببدر وكره بعضهم ذلك، وقالوا: إنا لم نستعد للقتال فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات {يجادلونك في الحق بعد ما تبين} إلى قوله { ... ولو كره المجرمون} .
2- بيان ضعف الإنسان في رغبته في كل مالا كلفة فيه ولا مشقة.
3- إنجاز الله تعالى وعده للمؤمنين إذ أغنمهم طائفة النفير وأعزهم بنصر لم يكونوا مستعدين له.
4- ذكر نبذة عن وقعة بدر وهي من أشهر الوقائع وأفضلها وأهلها من أفضل الصحابة وخيارهم إذ كانت في حال ضعف المسلمين حيث وقعت في السنة الثانية من الهجرة وهم أقلية والعرب كلهم أعداء لهم وخصوم.
__________**
1 الباء للمصاحبة أي: أخرجه إخراجاً مصاحباً للحق ليس فيه من الباطل شيء قط.
2 وكلّ نبت له حدّ يقال له: شرك واحده: شوكة.
3 هذه الجملة حالية: والعامل فيها: أخرجك ربّك.
4 هي قافلة أبي سفيان التجارية التي يصحبها زهاء ثلاثين رجلاً من قريش.
5 النفير: جيش قوى الذي استنفرت فيه قرابة ألف مقاتل.
6 لأنّ أبا سفيان لما بلغه بواسطة بعض الركبان أنّ محمداً قد خرج برجاله يطلب عيره استأجر ضمضم الغفاري فبعثه إلى أهل مكة يخبرهم بخروج الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وأمرهم أن ينفروا لإنقاذ قافلتهم، وأما الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه فإنهم لما بلغوا في مسيرهم وادي ذفران وخرجوا منه أتاهم نبأ خروج قريش ليمنعوا قافلتهم فاستشار النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أصحابه فقام أبو بكر وقال فأحسن ثم قال عمر فقال فأحسن، ثم قام المقداد بن عمرو فقال يا رسول الله: امض لما أمرك الله به فنحن معك، والله لا نقول لك كما قال بنو إسرائيل لموسى: {اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ها هنا قاعدون} ولكن اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو سرت بنا إلى برك الغماد لجالدنا معك من دون حتى نبلغه فقال له الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خيراً ودعا له بخير ثم قال: أشيروا عليّ أيها الناس، وهو يريد الأنصار فقال له سعد بن معاذ: كأنك تعنينا يا رسول الله قال: أجل، فقال سعد كلمة سرت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعندها قال: سيروا على بركة الله وأبشروا فإن الله قد وعدني إحدى الطائفتين.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (2)  
الحلقة (444)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 289الى صــــ 294)

إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ (9) وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (10) إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الْأَقْدَامَ (11) إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ (12) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (13) ذَلِكُمْ فَذُوقُوهُ وَأَنَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ (14)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
تستغيثون1: أي تطلبون الغوث من الله تعالى وهو النصر على 
أعدائكم
مردفين: أي متتابعين بعضهم ردف بعض أي متلاحقين.
وما جعله الله إلا بشرى: أي الإمداد بالملائكة إلا بشرى لكم بالنصر.
إذ يغشيكم النعاس: أي يغطيكم به والنعاس: نوم خفيف جداً.
أمنة.: أي أمناً من الخوف الذي أصابكم لقلتكم وكثرة عدوكم.
منه: أي من الله تعالى.
رجز الشيطان: وسواسه لكم بما يؤلمكم ويحزنكم.
وليربط على قلوبكم: أي يشد عليها بالصبر واليقين.
ويثبت به الأقدام: أي بالمطر أقدامكم حتى لا تسوخ في الرمال.
الرعب: الخوف والفزع.
فاضربوا كل بنان: أي أطراف اليدين والرجلين حتى يعوقهم عن الضرب والمشي.
شاقوا الله ورسوله: أي خالفوه في مراده منهم فلم يطيعوه وخالفوا رسوله.
ذلكم فذوقوه: أي العذاب فذوقوه.
عذاب النار: أي في الآخرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في أحداث غزوة بدر، وبيان منن الله تعالى على رسوله والمؤمنين إذ يقول تعالى لرسوله {إذ تستغيثون ربكم} أي اذكر يا رسولنا حالكم لما كنتم خائفين لقلتكم وكثرة عدوكم فاستغثتم ربكم قائلين: اللهم نصرك، اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني {فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين} أي متتالين يتبع بعضهم بعضا {وما جعله الله إلا بشرى} أي لم يجعل ذلك الإمداد إلا مجرد بشرى لكم بالنصر على عدوكم {ولتطمئن به قلوبكم} أي تسكن ويذهب منها القلق والاضطراب، أما النصر فمن عند الله، {إن الله عزيز حكيم} عزيز غالب لا يحال بينه وبين ما يريده، حكيم بنصر من هو أهل للنصر، هذه نعمة، وثانية: اذكروا {إذ يغشيكم} ربكم 
{النعاس أمنة منه2} أي أماناً منه تعالى لكم فإن العبد إذا خامره النعاس هدأ وسكن وذهب الخوف محنه، وثبت في ميدان المعركة لا يفر ولا يرهب ولا يهرب، {وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان} وهذه نعمة أخرى، فقد كانت الأرض رملية تسوح فيها أقدامهم لا يستطيعون عليها كراً ولا فراً، وقل ماؤهم فصاروا ظماءً عطاشاً، محدثين، لا يجدون ما يشربون ولا ما يتطهرون به من أحداثهم ووسوس الشيطان لبعضهم بمثل قوله: تقاتلون محدثين كيف تنصرون، تقاتلون وأنتم عطاش وعدوكم ريان إلى أمثال هذه الوسوسة، فأنزل الله تعالى على معسكرهم خاصة مطراً غزيراً شربوا وتطهروا وتلبدت به التربة فأصبحت صالحة للقتال عليها، هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان} أي وسواسه {وليربط على قلوبكم} أي يشد عليها بما أفرغ عليها من الصبر وما جعل فيها من اليقين لها {ويثبت3به الأقدام} ونعمة أخرى واذكر {إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم} بتأييدي ونصري {فثبتوا الذين آمنوا} أي قولوا لهم من الكلام تشجيعاً لهم ما يجعلهم يثبتون في المعركة {سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب} أي الخوف أيها المؤمنون {فاضربوا فوق4 الأعناق} أي اضربوا المذابح {واضربوا منهم كل بنان5} أي أطراف اليدين والرجلين حتى لا يستطيعوا ضرباً بالسيف، ولا فراراً بالأرجل وقوله تعالى {ذلك 6بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله} أي عادوهما وحاربوهما {ومن يشاقق الله ورسوله} ينتقم منه ويبطش به {فإن الله شديد العقاب} ، وقوله تعالى {ذلكم فذوقوه} أي ذلكم العذاب القتل والهزيمة فذوقوه في الدنيا وأما الآخرة فلكم فيها عذاب النار.**
هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية الاستغاثة بالله تعالى وهي عبادة فلا يصح أن يستغاث بغير الله تعالى.
2- تقرير عقيدة أن الملائكة عباد لله يسخرهم في فعل ما يشاء، وقد سخرهم للقتال مع المؤمنين فقاتلوا، ونصروا وثبتوا وذلك بأمر الله تعالى لهم بذلك.
3- تعداد نعم الله تعالى على المؤمنين في غزوة بدر وهي كثيرة.
4-مشاقة7 الله ورسوله كفر يستوجب صاحبها عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.
5- تعليم الله تعالى عباده كيف يقاتلون ويضربون أعداءهم، وهذا شرف كبير للمؤمنين.
__________**
1 روى مسلم عن عمر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يوم بدر نظر إلى المشركين وهم ألف، وأصحابه ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر، فاستقبل القبلة ثم مدّ يديه فجعل يهتف بربه: "اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني، اللهم ائتني ما وعدتني، اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة من أهل الإسلام لا تعبد في الأرض" فما زال يهتف بربّه مادّاً يديه مستقبل القبلة حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه فأتاه أبو بكر فأخذ رداءه فألقاه على منكبيه وقال يا نبي الله كفاك مناشدتك ربك فإنه سينجز لك ما وعدك فأنزل الله تعالى: {إذ تستغيثون ربكم ... } الآية.
2 أمنة: مصدر أمن أمنة وأمناً وأماناً وهو منصوب على الحال، أو المصدرية.
3 هذا عائد على الماء الذي شدّ دهس أرض الوادي، ويصح أن يكون عائداً إلى ربط القلوب، فيكون تثبيت الأقدام عبارة عن النصر والمعونة في الحرب.
4 هذا الأمر إرشادي للملائكة وللمؤمنين معاً.
5 واحد البنان: بنانة، والمراد بها هتا الأصابع الممسكة بالسيف والرمح حتى تعجز عن قتال المسلمين وضربهم.
6 ذلك: مبتدأ والخبر محذوف تقدير الكلام: الأمر ذلك، والجملة تعليلية لأنّ الباء في قوله: {بأنهم} سببية.
7 أصل المشاقة: العداوة بعصيان وعناد، مشتقة من الشق بكسر السين الذي هو الجانب، فالمشاق يقف عن مشاقه موقف العداء والعصيان، والتمرد في جانب لا يلتقي معه.**
***************************
**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ زَحْفاً فَلاَ تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ (15) وَمَن يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلاَّ مُتَحَرِّفاً لِّقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزاً إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ بَاء بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (16) فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلاء حَسَناً إِنَّ اللهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (17) ذَلِكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ (18) إِن تَسْتَفْتِحُواْ فَقَدْ جَاءكُمُ الْفَتْحُ وَإِن تَنتَهُواْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَعُودُواْ نَعُدْ وَلَن تُغْنِيَ عَنكُمْ فِئَتُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَوْ كَثُرَتْ وَأَنَّ اللهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (19)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
زحفاً1: أي زاحفين لكثرتهم ولبطىء سيرهم كأنهم يزحفون على 
الأرض.
فلا تولوهم الأدبار: أي لا تنهزموا فتفروا أمامهم فتولونهم أدباركم.
متحرفاً لقتال: أي مائلاً من جهة إلى أخرى ليتمكن من ضرب العدو وقتاله.
أو متحيزاً إلى فئة: أي يريد الانحياز إلى جماعة من المؤمنين تقاتل.
فقد باء بغضب: أي رجع من المعركة مصحوباً بغضب من الله تعالى لمعصيته إياه.
وليبلي: أي لينعم عليهم بنعمة النصر والظفر على قلة عددهم فيشكروا.
فئتكم: مقاتلتكم من رجالكم الكثيرين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن غزوة بدر وما فيها من جلائل النعم وخفى الحكم ففي أولى هذه الآيات ينادي الرب تبارك وتعالى عباده المؤمنين فيقول {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا2 لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفاً} أي وأنتم وإياهم زاحفون إلى بعضكم البعض {فلا تولوهم الأدبار3} أي لا تنهزموا أمامهم فتعطوهم أدباركم فتمكنوهم من قتلكم، إنكم أحق بالنصر منهم، وأولى بالظفر والغلب إنكم مؤمنون وهم كافرون فلا يصح منكم انهزام أبداً {ومن يولهم يومئذ دبره} اللهم {إلا متحرفاً لقتال} أي مائلاً من جهة إلى أخرى ليكون ذلك أمكن له في القتال {أو متحيزاً إلى فئة} أي منحازاً إلى جماعة من المؤمنين تقاتل فيقاتل معها ليقويها أو يقوى بها، من ولى الكافرين دبره في غير هاتين الحالتين {فقد باء بغضب من الله} أي رجع من جهاده مصحوباً بغضب من الله {ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير} 4
وذلك بعد موته وانتقاله إلى الآخرة، وقوله تعالى {فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم} يخبر تعالى عباده المؤمنين الذين حرم عليهم التولي ساعة الزحف وتوعدهم بالغضب وعذاب النار يوم القيامة أنهم لم يقتلوا المشركين على الحقيقة وإنما الذي قتلهم هو الله فهو الذي أمرهم وقدرهم وأعانهم، ولولاه ما قتل أحد ولا مات فليعرفوا هذا حتى لا يخطر ببالهم أنهم هم المقاتلون وحدهم. وحتى رمي رسوله المشركين بتلك التي وصلت إلى جل أعين المشركين في المعركة فأذهلتهم وحيرتهم بل وعوقتهم عن القتال وسببت هزيمتهم كان الله تعالى هو الرامي الذي أوصل التراب إلى أعين المشركين، إذ لو ترك الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا لقوته لما وصلت حثية التراب إلى أعين الصف الأول من المقاتلين المشركين، ولذا قال تعالى {وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى5} وقوله تعالى {وليبلي المؤمنين منه بلاء حسناً} أي فعل تعالى ذلك القتل بالمشركين والرمي بإيصال التراب إلى أعينهم ليذل الكافرين ويكسر شوكتهم {وليبلي6 المؤمنين} أي ولينعم عليهم الأنعام الحسن بنصرهم وتأييدهم في الدنيا وإدخالهم الجنة في الآخرة. وقوله تعالى {إن الله سميع عليم} بمقتضى هاتين الصفتين كان الإبلاء الحسن، فقد سمع تعالى أقوال المؤمنين واستغاثتهم به، وعلم ضعفهم وحاجتهم فأيدهم ونصرهم فكان ذلك منه إبلاء حسناً، وقوله تعالى {ذلكم وأن الله موهن كيد الكافرين} أي ذلكم القتل والرمي والإبلاء كله حق واقع بقدرة الله تعالى {وأن الله موهن} أي مضعف {كيد الكافرين} فكلما كادوا كيداً بأوليائه وأهل طاعته أضعفه وأبطل مفعوله، وله الحمد والمنة. وقوله تعالى {إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح، وإن تنتهوا فهو خير لكم} هذا خطاب للمشركين حيث قال أبو جهل وغيره من رؤساء المشركين7 "اللهم أينا كان أفجر لك واقطع للرحم فأحنه اليوم، اللهم أقطعنا للرحم وآتانا بما لا نعرف فأحنه الغداة" أي أهلكه الغداة يوم بدر فأنزل الله تعالى {إن 
تستفتحوا} أي تطلبوا الفتح وهو القضاء بينكم وبين نبينا محمد {فقد جاءكم الفتح} وهي هزيمتهم في بدر {وإن تنتهوا} تكفوا عن الحرب والقتال وتنقادوا لحكم الله تعالى فتسلموا {فهو خير لكم وإن تعودوا} للحرب والكفر {نعد} فنسلط عليكم رسولنا والمؤمنين لنذيقكم على أيديهم الذل والهزيمة {ولن تغني عنكم فئتكم شيئاً ولو كثرت} وبلغ تعداد المقاتلين منكم عشرات الآلاف، هذا وأن الله دوماً مع المؤمنين فلن يتخلى عن تأييدهم ونصرتهم ما استقاموا على طاعة ربهم ظاهراً وباطناً.
**هداية الآيات**
**هن هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة الفرار من العدو الكافر عند8 اللقاء لما توعد الله تعالى عليه من الغضب والعذاب ولعد الرسول له من الموبقات السبع في حديث مسلم "والتولي يوم الزحف".
2- تقرير مبدأ أن الله تعالى خالق كل شيء وأنه خلق العبد وخلق فعله، إذ لما كان العبد مخلوقاً وقدرته مخلوقة، ومأموراً ومنهياً ولا يصدر منه فعل ولا قول إلا بإقدار الله تعالى له كان الفاعل الحقيقي هو الله، وما للعبد إلا الكسب بجوارحه9 وبذلك يجزى الخير بالخير والشر بمثله. عدل الله ورحمته.
3-آية وصول حثية التراب من كف الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى أغلب عيون المشركين في المعركة.
4- إكرام الله تعالى وإبلاؤه لأولياءه البلاء الحسن فله الحمد وله المنة.
5- ولاية الله للمؤمنين الصادقين هي أسباب نصرهم وكمالهم وإسعادهم
__________**
1 الزّحف: الدنوّ قليلاً قليلاً، وأصله، الاندفاع على الإلية، ثم سمي كل ماشٍ إلى حرب آخر زاحفاً، وازدحف القوم: إذا مشى بعضهم إلى بعض والزحاف: من علل الشعر وهو: أن يسقط من الحرفين حرف فيزحف أحدهما إلى الآخر.
2 هذه الجملة اعتراضية بين قوله تعالى: {إذ يوحي ربك} وبين قوله: {فلم تقتلوهم} ومن فوائدها تدريب المؤمنين على الشجاعة، والإقدام والثبات عند اللقاء، وهي خطة محمودة عند العرب فزادها الإسلام تقوية، قال شاعرهم وهو الحصين بن الحمام:
تأخرت أستبقي الحياة فلم ... أجد لنفسي حياة مثل أن أتقدما
3 {فلا تولوهم الأدبار} فيه استبشاع الهزيمة بذكر لفظ الدبر، وهو كذلك.
4 الحمد لله أنه لم يقل خالداً فيها بل قال: {مأواه جهنم} ولذا ورد أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "من قال: استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه غفر له وإن كان قد فرّ من الزحف".
5 حصل الرمي من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عدّة مرات منها يوم حنين ومنها يوم أحد ومنها يوم خيبر إذ رمى سهما في حصن فسقط السهم على ابن أبي الحقيق فقتله وهو نائم في فراشه، ومنها يوم بدر، وهو المراد هنا إذ السورة مدنية ولم يسبق هذا الرمي إلاّ الذي رمى به الواقفين على بابه في مكة يريدون انفاذ القتل الذي حكمت به قريش عليه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقد روي أنه رماهم بحثية من تراب، فاشتغلوا بمسح أعينهم من التراب حتى نجا منهم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
6 {وليبلي} ، الجملة متعلقة بمحذوف تقديره: فعل ذلك أي النصر، والهزيمة للكفار ليبلي المؤمنين ... الخ.
7 قالوا هذا وهم يتجهّزون للقتال في مكة، وقالوه في ساحة بدر قبل القتال.
8 هذا التحريم مقيّد بما في آخر السورة من أنّ ما زاد على المثلين يجوز الفرار معه كالواحد مع أكثر من اثنين، والمائة مع أكثر من مائتين، وألفين مع أكثر من أربعة آلاف.
9 مع ما وهبه الله من حرية الإرادة والقدرة على الاختيار ومع هذا فإنه لا يريد إلا ما أراده الله ولا يقع اختياره إلا على ما كتبه الله له أو عليه وقضى به أزلا وهنا تتجلى عظمة الرب تبارك وتعالى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (3)  
الحلقة (445)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 295الى صــــ 299)


يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَا تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ (20) وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ (21) إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الصُّمُّ الْبُكْمُ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ (22) وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا لَأَسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ (23) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولا تولوا عنه: أي لا تعرضوا عن طاعته إذا أمركم أو نهاكم كأنكم لا تسمعون.
إن شر الدواب: أي شر ما يدب على الأرض الكافرون.
لأسمعهم: لجعلهم يسمعون أو لرفع المانع عنهم فسمعوا واستجابوا.
معنى الآيات:
ينادي الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين1 الذين آمنوا به وبرسوله وصدقوا بوعده ووعيده يوم لقائه فيأمرهم بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، وينهاهم عن الإعراض عنه وهم يسمعون الآيات تتلى والعظات تتوالى في كتاب الله وعلى لسان رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأن نصركم وتأييدكم كان ثمرة لإيمانكم وطاعتكم فإن أنتم أعرضتم وعصيتم فتركتم كل ولاية لله تعالى لكم أصبحتم كغيركم من أهل الكفر والعصيان هذا معنى قوله {يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله ورسوله، ولا تولوا عنه وأنتم تسمعون} وقوله {ولا تكونوا كالذين قالوا سمعنا وهم لا يسمعون} ينهاهم عز وجل أن يسلكوا مسلك الكافرين المشركين2 في التصامم عن سماع الآيات الحاملة للحق والداعية إليه، والتعامي عن رؤية آيات الله الدالة على توحيده الذين قالوا إنا عما يقوله محمد في صمم، وفيما يذكر ويشير إليه في عمى، فهم يقولون سمعنا بآذاننا وهم لا يسمعون بقلوبهم لأنهم لا يتدبرون ولا يفكرون فلذا هم في سماعهم كمن لم يسمع إذ العبرة بالسماع الانتفاع3 به لا مجرد سماع صوت وقوله تعالى {إن شرّ4 الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون} يعني بهم المشركين وكانوا شر الدواب لأنهم كفروا بربهم وأشركوا به فعبدوا غيره، وضلوا عن سبيله ففسقوا وظلموا وأجرموا الأمر الذي جعلهم حقاً شر الدواب في الأرض فهذا تنديد بالمشركين، وفي نفس الوقت هو تحذير للمؤمنين من معصية الله ورسوله والإعراض عن كتابه وهدي نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله تعالى {ولو علم الله فيهم خيراً لأسمعهم} أي لجعلهم يسمعون آيات الله وما تحمله من بشارة ونذارة وهذا من باب الفرض لقوله تعالى {ولو أسمعهم لتولوا عنه وهم معرضون} هؤلاء طائفة من المشركين5؟ توغلوا في الشر والفساد والظلم والكبر والعناد فحرموا لذلك هداية الله تعالى فقد هلك بعضهم في بدر وبعض في أحد ولم يؤمنوا لعلم الله تعالى أنه لا خير فيهم وكيف لا وهو خالقهم وخالق طباعهم، {ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب طاعة الله ورسوله في أمرهما ونهيهما، وحرمة معصيتهما.
2- حرمة التشبه بالمشركين والكافرين وسائر أهل الضلال وفي كل شيء من سلوكهم.
3- بيان أن من الناس من هو شر من الكلاب والخنازير فضلاً عن الإبل والبقر والغنم أولئك البعض كفروا وظلموا لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم سبيلاً.
__________
1 لا يجب الالتفات لمن قال: هذا الخطاب هو للمنافقين كأنما قال: يا من آمنتم بألسنتكم ولم تؤمن قلوبكم، إذ الآية في المؤمنين الصادقين بلا شك ولا ريب.
2 واليهود والمنافقين أيضاً، إذ الكل كان هذا موقفهم مما يدعوهم إليه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 في الآية دليل على أن المؤمن إذ أمر أو نهي فقال سمعاً وطاعةً أي: سمعت وأطعت ولم يفعل ولم يترك لا وزن ولا عبرة بقوله بل لابد من الفعل والترك.
4 شرّ أصلها: أشر اسم تفضيل، ولكثرة الاستعمال اكتفوا بلفظ شّر لأنه أخف على اللسان بنقص حرف الهمزة.
5 في البخاري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {إنَّ شرّ الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون} قال: هم نفر من بني عبد الدار، والآية عامة في مَنْ تلك حالهم.
***********************
يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ (24) وَاتَّقُوا فِتْنَةً لَا تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْكُمْ خَاصَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (25) وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ أَنْتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ تَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُمْ بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
استجيبوا 1: اسمعوا وأطيعوا.
لما يحييكم2: أي لما فيه حياتكم ولما هو سبب في حياتكم كالإيمان والعمل الصالح والجهاد.
فتنة: أي عذاباً تفتنون به كالقحط أو المرض أو تسلط عدو.
مستضعفون: أي ضعفاء أمام أعدائكم يرونكم ضعفاء فينالون منكم.
ورزقكم من الطيبات: جمع طيب من سائر المحللات من المطاعم والمشارب وغيرها.
لعلكم تشكرون: رجاء أن تشكروه تعالى بصرف النعمة في مرضاته.
معنى الآيات:
هذا هو النداء الثالث بالكرامة للمؤمنين الرب تعالى يشرفهم بندائه ليكرمهم بما يأمرهم به أو ينهاهم عنه تربية لهم وإعداداً لهم لسعادة الدارين وكرامتهما فيقول {يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم} وهو بمعنى النداء الأول أطيعوا الله ورسوله. وقوله {لما يحييكم} إشعار بأن أوامر الله تعالى ورسوله كنواهيهما لا تخلوا أبداً مما يحيي المؤمنين3 أو يزيد في حياتهم أو يحفظها عليهم، ولذا وجب أن يطاع الله ورسوله ما أمكنت طاعتهما. وقوله {واعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه} تنبيه عظيم للمؤمنين إذا سنحت لهم فرصة للخير ينبغي أن يفترصوها قبل الفوات لاسيما إذا كانت دعوة من الله أو رسوله، لأن الله تعالى قادر على أن يحول بين المرء وما يشتهي وبين المرء وقلبه4 فيقلب القلب ويوجهه إلى وجهة أخرى فيكره فيها الخير ويرغب في الشر قوله {وأنه إليه 
تحشرون} فالذي يعلم أنه سيحشر رغم أنفه إلى الله تعالى كيف يسرع له عقله أن يسمع نداءه بأمره فيه أو ينهاه فيعرض عنه، وقوله {واتقوا فتنة5 لا تصيبن6 الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة} تحذير آخر عظيم للمؤمنين من أن يتركوا طاعة الله ورسوله، ويتركوا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فينتشر الشر ويعم الفساد، وينزل البلاء فيعم الصالح والطالح، والبار والفاجر7، والظالم والعادل، وقوله {واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب} . وهو تأكيد للتحذير بكونه تعالى إذا عاقب بالذنب والمعصية فعقابه قاس شديد لا يطاق فليحذر المؤمنون ذلك بلزوم طاعة الله ورسوله. وقوله تعالى: {واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل مستضعفون في الأرض تخافون أن يتخطفكم الناس فآواكم وأيدكم بنصره ورزقكم من الطيبات لعلكم تشكرون} هذه موعظة ربانية لأولئك المؤمنين الذين عايشوا الدعوة الإسلامية من أيامها الأولى بذكرهم ربهم بما كانوا عليه من قلة وضعف يخافون أن يتخطفهم الناس لقلتهم وضعفهم، فآواهم عز وجل إلى مدينة نبيه المنورة ونصرهم بجنده فعزوا بعد ذلة واستغنوا بعد عيلة وفاقة، ورزقهم من الطيبات من مطعم ومشرب وملبس ومركب، ورزقهم من الطيبات إكراماً لهم، ليعدهم بذلك للشكر إذ يشكر النعمة من عاشها ولابسها، والشكر حمد المنعم والثناء عليه وطاعته ومحبته وصرف النعمة في سبيل مرضاته، والله يعلم أنهم قد شكروا فرضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم وألحقنا بهم صابرين شاكرين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجب الاستجابة. لنداء الله ورسوله8 بفعل الأمر وترك النهي لما في ذلك من حياة الفرد المسلم.
2- تعين اغتنام فرصة الخير قبل فواتها فمتى سنحت للمؤمن تعين عليه اغتنامها.
3- وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر اتقاء للفتن العامة التي يهلك فيها العادل والظالم.
4- وجوب ذكر النعم لشكرها بطاعة الله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- وجوب شكر النعم بحمد الله تعالى والثناء عليه والاعتراف بالنعمة له والتصرف فيها حسب مرضاته.
__________
1 هذا بمعنى أجيبوا: الإجابة معناها: إعطاء المطلوب، وإن كانت أمراً ونهياً فهو الطاعة بفعل الأمر وترك النهي، ويعبر عنهما بالسمع والطاعة، وفعل استجاب: يُعدّى باللاّم يقال: استجاب له، وفعل أجاب: يتعدى بنفسه، يقال: أجابه، إلاّ أنّ استجاب قد يتعدى بنفسه ولكن بقلة ومنه قول الشاعر:
وداع دعا يا من يجيب إلى الندى ... فلم يستجبه عند ذاك مجيب
2 {يحييكم} أصلها يحييُكم بضم الياء الثانية إلاّ أن حركتها حذفت فسكنت تخفيفاً.
3 في الآية دليل على أن الكفر والجهل موت معنوي للإنسان، إذ بالإيمان والعلم تكون الحياة وبضدهما تكون الممات.
4 روى غير واحد عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوله: "اللهم يا مقلّب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك" وروى مسلم عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوله: " اللهم مصرف القلوب صرّف قلوبنا إلى طاعتك".
5 قال ابن عباس في هذه الآية أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين أن لا يقروا المنكر بين أظهرهم فيعمّهم العذاب، وفي صحيح مسلم عن زينب بنت جحش أنها سألت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقالت: يا رسول الله: أنهلك وفينا الصالحون قال: نعم إذا كثر الخبث".
6 إعراب هذه الجملة مشكل نكتفي بعرض صورتين: الأولى أنها كقوله: {ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنّكم} أي: إن تدخلوا لا يحطمنّكم فيكون معنى الآية: إن تتقوا ... لا تصيبنّ فدخلت نون التوكيد لما في التركيب من معنى الجزاء، والثانية: تكون على حذف القول أي: اتقوا فتنة مقول فيها: لا تصيبنّ الذين ظلموا ... كقول الشاعر:
حتى إذا جنّ الظلام واختلط ... جاءوا بمذق هل رأيت الذئب قط
أي مقول فيه: هل رأيت.. الخ فقوله فتنة موصوف بجملة مقول فيها: لا تصيبنّ.
7 روى أحمد عن أم سلمة قالت سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "إذا ظهرت المعاصي في أمتي عمهم الله بعذاب من عنده قالت. قلت: يا رسول الله أما فيهم أناس صالحون؟ قال بلى. قالت: كيف يصنع أولئك؟ قال: يصيبهم ما أصاب الناس ثم يصيرون إلى مغفرة من الله ورضوان".
8 روى البخاري عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى قال: كنت أصلي في المسجد فدعاني رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلم أجبه ثم أتيته فقلت يا رسول الله إني كنت أصلي فقال ألم يقل الله عز وجل {استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم} ؟ وذكر الحديث. قال العلماء. في هذا دليل على أن الفعل الفرض أو القول الفرض إذا أتى به في الصلاة لا تبطل.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (4)  
الحلقة (446)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 300الى صــــ 303)


**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَخُونُواْ اللهَ وَالرَّسُولَ وَتَخُونُواْ أَمَانَاتِكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (27) وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَأَنَّ اللهَ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ (28) يِا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إَن تَتَّقُواْ اللهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَاناً وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (29)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا تخونوا الله والرسول: أي بإظهار الإيمان والطاعة ومخالفتهما في الباطن.
وتخونوا أماناتكم: أي ولا تخونوا أماناتكم التي يأتمن عليها بعضكم بعضاً.
إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة: أي الاشتغال بذلك يفتنكم عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
إن تتقوا الله: أي بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه في المعتقد والقول والعمل.
يجعل لكم فرقاناً: نوراً في بصائركم تفرقون به بين النافع والضار والصالح والفاسد.
ويكفر عنكم سيآتكم: أي يمحوا عنكم ما سلف من ذنوبكم التي بينكم وبينه.
ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم: أي يغطيها فيسترها عليكم فلا يفضحكم بها ولا يؤاخذكم عليها.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا نداء رباني آخر يوجه إلى المؤمنين {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} أي يا من آمنتم بالله رباً وبمحمد رسولاً وبالإسلام ديناً. {لا تخونوا الله والرسول} بأن يظهر أحدكم الطاعة لله ورسوله، ويستسر المعصية، ولا تخونوا أماناتكم التي يأتمن بعضكم بعضاً عليها {وأنتم تعلمون} عظيم جريمة الخيانة وآثارها السيئة على النفس والمجتمع، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى في هذا السياق {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا1 الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون} وقوله تعالى {واعلموا إنما2 أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة وأن الله عنده أجر عظيم} فيه إشارة إلى السبب الحامل على الخيانة غالباً وهو المال والأولاد فأخبرهم تعالى أن أموالهم وأولادهم فتنة تصرفهم عن الأمانة والطاعة، وأن ما يرجوه من مال أو ولد ليس بشيء بالنسبة إلى ما عند الله تعالى إن الله تعالى عنده أجر عظيم لمن أطاعه واتقاه وحافظ على أمانته مع الله ورسوله ومع عباد الله وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تتقوا الله3 يجعل لكم فرقاناً ويكفر عنكم سيئآتكم ويغفر لكم} هذا حض على التقوى وترغيب فيها بذكر أعظم النتائج لها وهي أولاً إعطاء الفرقان وهو النصر والفصل بين كل مشتبه، والتمييز بين الحق والباطل والضار والنافع، والصحيح والفاسد، وثانياً تكفير السيئآت، وثالثاً مغفرة الذنوب ورابعاً الأجر العظيم الذي هو الجنة ونعيمها إذ قال تعالى في ختام الآية {والله ذو الفضل العظيم} إشارة إلى ما يعطيه الله تعالى أهل التقوى في الآخرة وهو الجنة ورضوانه على أهلها، ولنعم الأجر الذي من أجله يعمل العاملون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تحريم الخيانة مطلقاً وأسوأها ما كان خيانة لله ورسوله.
2- في المال والأولاد فتنة قد تحمل على خيانة الله ورسوله، فيلحذرها المؤمن.
3- من ثمرات التقوى تكفير السيآت وغفران الذنوب، والفرقان وهو نور في القلب يفرق به المتقى بين الأمور المتشابهات والتي خفي فيها وجه الحق والخير.
__________**
1 لفظ الآية عام في كل ذنب صغير وكبير، وما روي أنها نزلت في أبي لبابة حيث بعثه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى بني قريظة لينزلوا على حكم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فاستشاروه في ذلك فأشار عليهم بذلك وأشار بيده إلى حلقه أي إنه الذبح لا ينافيه.
2 وهذه الآية عامّة أيضاً وإن قيل إنها نزلت في أبي لبابة إذ كان له مال وولد في بني قريظة فلا يُتهم لأجل ذلك.
3 قال بعضهم واصفاً للتقوى المورثة للفرقان فقال: هي امتثال الأوامر واجتناب المناهي، وترك الشبهات مخافة الوقوع في المحرمات وشحن القلب بالنية الخالصة، والجوارح بالأعمال الصالحة، والتحفظ من شوائب الشرك الخفي والظاهر.**
*****************************
**وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللهُ وَاللهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ (30) وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا قَالُواْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاء لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ (31)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإذ يمكر بك: أي يبيتون لك ما يضرك.
ليثبتوك: أي ليحبسوك مثبتاً بوثاق حتى لا تفر من الحبس.
أو يخرجوك: أي ينفوك بعيداً عن ديارهم.
ويمكرون ويمكر الله: أي يدبرون لك السوء ويبيتون لك المكروه، والله تعالى يدبر لهم ما يضرهم أيضاً ويبيت لهم ما يسوءهم.
آياتنا: آيات القرآن الكريم.
أساطير الأولين: الأساطير جمع أسطورة ما يدرن ويسطر من أخبار الأولين.
**معنى الآيات:**
يذكر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بنعمة من نعمه تعالى عليهم فيقول لرسوله واذكر إذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا {ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك} إذا اجتمعت قريش في دار الندوة وأتمرت في شأن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفكرت ومكرت فأصدروا1 حكماً بقتله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبعثوا من ينفذ جريمة القتل فطوقوا منزلة فخرج النبي 2 صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعد أن رماهم بحثية من تراب قائلاً شاهت الوجوه، فلم يره أحد ونفذ وهاجر إلى المدينة وهذا معنى {ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين} فكان في نجاته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من يد قريش نعمة عظمى على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعلى سائر المؤمنين والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية {وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا3 مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين} هذا الخبر تنديد بموقف المشركين ذكر بعد ذكر مؤامراتهم الدنية ومكرهم الخبيث حيث قرروا قتله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يخبر تعالى أنهم إذا قرأ عليهم الرسول آيات الله المبينة للحق والمقررة للإيمان به ورسالته بذكر قصص الأولين قالوا {سمعنا} ما تقرأ علينا، {ولو شئنا لقلنا مثل هذا} أي الذي تقول {إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين} أي أخبار السابقين من الأمم سطرت وكتبت فهي تملى عليك فتحفظها وتقرأها علينا وكان قائل هذه المقالة الكاذبة النضر بن الحارث عليه لعائن الله إذ مات كافراً.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- التذكير بنعم الله تعالى على البعد ليجد العبد في نفسه داعية الشكر فيشكر.
2- بيان مدى ما قاومت به قريش دعوة الإسلام حتى إنها أصدرت حكمها بقتل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- بيان موقف المشركين من الدعوة الإسلامية، وأنهم بذلوا كل جهد في سبيل إنهائها والقضاء عليها.
__________**
1 كان حكم القتل باقتراح إبليس إذ جاءهم وهم يتشاورون في أمر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأشار عليهم وهو في صورة شيخ نجدي فقبلوا ما أشار به عليهم من القتل فأخذوا برأيه وتركوا ما أشار به بعضهم من النفي والحبس.
2 بعد أن ترك علياً نائماً على فراشه مسجىً ببرد أخضر للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 من بين القائلين: النضر بن الحارث إذ كان قد خرج إلى الحيرة في تجارة فاشترى أحاديث كليلة ودمنة وكسرى، وقيصر، وأخذ يقصّ تلك الأخبار ويقول: هذه مثل الذي يقصّ محمد من أخبار الماضين. وكذب فأين ما يقصه القرآن وما يوسوس به الشيطان.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (5)  
الحلقة (447)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 303الى صــــ 306)

**
وَإِذْ قَالُواْ اللهُمَّ إِن كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِندِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاء أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (32) وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ (33) وَمَا لَهُمْ أَلاَّ يُعَذِّبَهُمُ اللهُ وَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَمَا كَانُواْ أَوْلِيَاءهُ إِنْ أَوْلِيَآؤُهُ إِلاَّ الْمُتَّقُونَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (34) وَمَا كَانَ صَلاَتُهُمْ عِندَ الْبَيْتِ إِلاَّ مُكَاء وَتَصْدِيَةً فَذُوقُواْ الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ (35)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
اللهم: أي يا الله حذفت ياء النداء من أوله وعوض عنها الميم من آخره.
إن كان هذا: أي الذي جاء به محمد ويخبر به.
فأمطر: أنزل علينا حجارة.
يصدون عن المسجد الحرام: يمنعون الناس من الدخول إليه للاعتمار.
مكاء وتصدية: المكاء: التصفير، والتصدية: التصفيق.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في التنديد ببعض أقوال المشركين وأفعالهم فهذا النضر1 بن الحارث القائل في الآيات السابقة {لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين} يخبر تعالى عنه أنه قال {اللهم إن كان هذا} أي القرآن {هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من 
السماء} فنهلك بها، ولا نرى محمداً ينتصر2 دينه بيننا. {أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم} حتى نتخلص من وجودنا. فقال تعالى {وما كان الله ليعذبهم3 وأنت فيهم4} فوجودك بينهم أمان لهم {وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون} إذ كانوا إذا طافوا يقول بعضهم غفرانك ربنا غفرانك، ثم قال تعالى {وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله وهم يصدون عن المسجد الحرام} أي أيُّ شيء يصرف العذاب عنهم وهم يرتكبون أبشع جريمة وهي صدهم الناس عن دخول المسجد الحرام للطواف بالبيت الحرام، فقد كانوا يمنعون المؤمنين من الطواف بالبيت والصلاة في المسجد الحرام5. وقوله تعالى {وما كانوا أولياءه} رد على مزاعمهم بأنهم ولاة الحرم والقائمون عليه فلذا لهم أن يمنعوا من شاءوا ويأذنوا لمن شاءوا فقال تعالى رداً عليهم {وما كانوا أولياءه} أي أولياء المسجد الحرام، كما لم يكونوا أيضاً أولياء الله إنّما أولياء الله والمسجد الحرام المتقون الذين يتقون الشرك والمعاصي {ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون} هذا لجهل بعضهم وعناد آخرين. وقوله {وما كان صلاتهم عند البيت إلا مكاء وتصدية} إذ كان بعضهم إذا طافوا يصفقون ويصفرون كما يفعل بعض دعاة التصوف حيث يرقصون وهم يصفقون ويصفرون ويعدون هذا حضرة أولياء الله، والعياذ بالله من الجهل والضلال وقوله تعالى {فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون} أذاقهموه يوم بدر إذ أذلهم فيه وأخزاهم وقتل رؤساءهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون في مكة من بغض للحق وكراهية له حتى سألوا العذاب العام ولا يرون راية الحق تظهر ودين الله ينتصر.
2- النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمان أمته من العذاب فلم تُصب هذه الأمة بعذاب الاستئصال والإبادة الشاملة.
3- فضيلة الاستغفار وأنه ينجى من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة.
4- بيان عظم جرم من يصد عن المسجد الحرام للعبادة الشرعية فيه.
5- بيان أولياء الله تعالى والذين يحق لهم أن يلوا المسجد الحرام وهو المتقون.
6- كراهية الصفير6 والتصفيق، وبطلان الرقص في التعبد.
__________**
1 وقاله أيضاً أبو جهل وهو دال على مدى عناد المشركين في مكة ومكابرتهم وحسدهم أيضاً.
2 ذكر القرطبي الحكاية التالية قال: حكي أن ابن عباس لقيه يهودي فقال له من أنت؟ قال: من قريش. فقال أنت من القوم الذين قالوا: {اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ... } الآية فهلاَّ عليهم أن يقولوا: إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فاهدنا له إنّ هؤلاء قوم يجهلون قال ابن عباس: وأنت يا إسرائيلي من القوم الذين لم تجف أرجلهم من بلل البحر الذي أغرق فيه فرعون وقومه، وانجى موسى وقومه حتى قالوا: {اجعل لنا إلهاً كما لهم آلهة فقال لهم موسى أنكم قوم تجهلون} فأطرق اليهودي ملجماً.
3 روى مسلم انه لما قال أبو جهل. اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق.. الآية نزلت هذه الآية: {وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم} .
4 دليله إنهم لما خرج من بينهم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عذبهم الله بالقتل في بدر وسني القحط الجدب.
5 أي أنهم مستحقون العذاب ولكن لكل أجل كتاب فإذا حان أوانه عذّبوا.
6 الصفير: تفسير للمكاء في الآية وهو مأخوذ من صوت طائر يسمى المكاء قال الشاعر:
إذا غرّد المكاء في غير روضة ...
فويل لأهل الشاء والحُمُرات**
********************************
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَسَيُنفِقُونَه  َا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ (36) لِيَمِيزَ اللهُ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَيَجْعَلَ الْخَبِيثَ بَعْضَهُ عَلَىَ بَعْضٍ فَيَرْكُمَهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَجْعَلَهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (37)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن الذين كفروا: أي كذبوا بآيات الله ورسالة رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من قريش
ثم تكون عليهم حسرة: أي شدة ندامة.
ثم يغلبون: أي يهزمون.
ليميز: أي ليميز كل صنف من الصنف الأخر.
الخبيث: هم أهل الشرك والمعاصي.
من الطيب: هم أهل التوحيد والأعمال الصالحة.
فيركمه: أي يجعل بعضه فوق بعض في جهنم.
**معنى الآية الكريمة:**
ما زال السياق في التنديد بالمشركين وأعمالهم الخاسرة يخبر تعالى {إن الذين كفروا} وهم أهل مكة من زعماء قريش {ينفقون أموالهم} في1 حرب رسول الله والمؤمنين للصد عن الإسلام المعبر عنه بسبيل الله يقول تعالى (فسينفقونها ثم تكون عليهم حسرة2} أي ندامة شديدة لسوء العاقبة التي كانت لهم في بدر وأحد والخندق إذ أنفقوا على هذه الحملات الثلاث من الأموال ما الله به عليم، ثم خابوا فيها وخسروا وبالتالي غلبوا وانتهى سلطانهم الكافر وفتح الله على رسوله والمؤمنين مكة وقوله تعالى {والذين كفروا} أي من مات منهم على الكفر {إلى جهنم يحشرون} أي يجمعون، وعلة هذا الجمع أن يميز الله تعالى الخبيث من الطيب فالطيبون وهم المؤمنون الصالحون يعبرون الصراط إلى الجنة دار النعيم، وأما الخبيث وهم فريق المشركين فيجعل بعضه إلى بعض فيركمه جميعاً كوماً واحداً فيجعله في جهنم. وقوله تعالى {أولئك هم الخاسرون} إشارة إلى الذين أنفقوا أموالهم للصد عن سبيل الله وماتوا على الكفر فحشروا إلى جهنم وجعل بعضهم إلى بعض ثم صيروا كوماً واحداً ثم جعلوا في نار جهنم هم الخاسرون بحق حيث خسروا أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم وكل شيء وأمسوا في قعر جهنم مبلسين والعياذ بالله من الخسران المبين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- كل نفقة ينفقها العبد للصد عن سبيل الله بأي وجه من الوجوه تكون عليه حسرة عظيمة يوم القيامة.
2- كل كافر خبيث وكل مؤمن طيب.
3- صدق وعد الله تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين بهزيمة المشركين وغلبتهم وحسرتهم على ما أنفقوا في حرب الإسلام وضياع ذلك كله وخيبتهم فيه.
__________**
1 لمّا هزمت قريش في بدر قام أبو سفيان بحملة جمع فيها الأموال لحرب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والانتقام لمن مات من صناديد قريش فجمع المال وشنّ حرب أحد إلاّ أنه خاب وخسر كما أخبر تعالى: ثم تكون عليهم حسرة ثم يغلبون.
2 والآية يدخل فيها المطعمون ببدر إذ كانوا اثني عشر رجلاً فكان الواحد منهم يطعم جيش قريش عشرة من الإبل يومياً طيلة ما هم في بدر، فخابوا في نفقاتهم وهلكوا.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (6)  
الحلقة (448)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 306الى صــــ 312)


**قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ وَإِنْ يَعُودُوا فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّتُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (38) وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ (39) وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلَاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ (40)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن ينتهوا: عن الكفر بالله ورسوله وحرب الرسول والمؤمنين.
ما قد سلف: أي مضى من ذنوبهم من الشرك وحرب الرسول والمؤمنين.
مضت سنة الأولين: في إهلاك الظالمين.
لا تكون فتنة: أي شرك بالله واضطهاد وتعذيب في سبيل الله.
ويكون الدين كله لله: أي حتى لا يعبد غير الله.
مولاكم: متولي أمركم بالنصر والتأييد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في بيان الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها إزاء الكافرين فيقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {قل للذين كفروا} 1 مبلغاً عنا {إن ينتهوا} أي عن الشرك والكفر والعصيان وترك حرب الإسلام وأهله {يغفر لهم ما قد سلف} يغفر الله لهم ما قد مضى2 من ذنوبهم العظام وهي الشرك والظلم، وهذا وعد صدق ممن لا يخلف الوعد سبحانه وتعالى. {وإن يعودوا} إلى الظلم والاضطهاد والحرب فسوف يحل بهم ما حل بالأمم السابقة قبلهم لما ظلموا فكذبوا الرسل وآذوا المؤمنين وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فقد مضت سنة 
الأولين} أي سنة الله والطريقة المتبعة فيهم وهي أخذهم3 بعد الإنذار  والإعذار. ثم في الآية الثانية من هذا السياق يأمر الله تعالى رسوله  والمؤمنين بقتال المشركين قتالاً يتواصل بلا انقطاع إلى غاية هي: أن لا  تبقى فتنة أي شرك ولا اضطهاد لمؤمن4 أو مؤمنة من أجل دينه، وحتى يكون الدين  كله لله فلا يعبد5 مع الله أحد سواه {فإن انتهوا} أي عن الشرك والظلم  فكفوا عنهم وإن انتهوا في الظاهر ولم ينتهوا في الباطل فلا يضركم ذلك {فإن  الله بما يعملون بصير} وسيظهرهم لكم ويسلطكم عليهم. وقوله في ختام السياق  {وإن تولوا} أي نكثوا العهد وعادوا إلى حربكم بعد الكف عنهم فقاتلوهم  ينصركم الله عليهم واعلموا أن الله مولاكم فلا يسلطهم عليكم، بل ينصركم  عليهم إنه {نعم المولى} لمن يتولى {ونعم النصير} لمن ينصر.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سعة فضل الله ورحمته.
2- الإسلام يجبّ أي يقطع ما قبله، فيغفر لمن أسلم كل ذنب قارفه من الكفر وغيره.
3- بيان سنة الله في الظالمين وهي إهلاكهم وإن طالت مدة الإملاء والإِنظار.
4- وجوب قتال المشركين على المسلمين ما بقي في الأرض مشرك.
5- نعم المولى الله جل جلاله لمن تولاه، ونعم النصير لمن نصره.
__________**
1 نزلت في أبي سفيان ورجاله المشركين في مكة قبل الفتح.
2 في الصحيح: "الإسلام يجبّ ما قبله، والتوبة تجبّ ما قبلها".
3 أخذهم: أي بالعذاب العاجل والعقوبة الشديدة.
4  الاضطهاد: هو فتنة قريش للمؤمنين حيث فتنوهم حتى هاجروا إلى الحبشة  وفتنوهم حتى هاجروا إلى المدينة ومعنى: فتنوهم. عذّبوهم ليردّوهم إلى الشرك  والكفر.
5 يشهد له قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أمرت أن  أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله إلاّ الله فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم  وأموالهم إلاّ بحقّها، وحسابهم على الله عز وجل" في الصحيحين.**
************************
**الجزء العاشر**
وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُم مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ إِن كُنتُمْ آمَنتُمْ بِاللهِ وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ الْفُرْقَانِ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ وَاللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (41) إِذْ أَنتُم بِالْعُدْوَةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُم بِالْعُدْوَةِ الْقُصْوَى وَالرَّكْبُ أَسْفَلَ مِنكُمْ وَلَوْ تَوَاعَدتَّمْ لاَخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِي الْمِيعَادِ وَلَكِن لِّيَقْضِيَ اللهُ أَمْراً كَانَ مَفْعُولاً لِّيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَن بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَى مَنْ حَيَّ عَن بَيِّنَةٍ وَإِنَّ اللهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (42) إِذْ يُرِيكَهُمُ اللهُ فِي مَنَامِكَ قَلِيلاً وَلَوْ أَرَاكَهُمْ كَثِيرًا لَّفَشِلْتُمْ وَلَتَنَازَعْتُ  مْ فِي الأَمْرِ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ سَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (43) وَإِذْ يُرِيكُمُوهُمْ إِذِ الْتَقَيْتُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ قَلِيلاً وَيُقَلِّلُكُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ لِيَقْضِيَ اللهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولاً وَإِلَى اللهِ تُرْجَعُ الأمُورُ (44)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أنما غنمتم من شيء: أي ما أخذتموه من مال الكافر قهراً لهم وغلبة قليلاً كان أو كثيراً.
فأن لله خمسه: أي خمس الخمسة أقسام، يكون لله والرسول ومن ذكر بعدهما.
ولذى القربى: هم قرابة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من بني هاشم وبني المطلب.
وما أنزلنا على عبدنا: أي من الملائكة والآيات.
يوم الفرقان: أي يوم بدر وهو السابع عشر من رمضان، إذ فرق الله فيه بين الحق والباطل.
التقى الجمعان.: جمع المؤمنين وجمع الكافرين ببدر.
العدوة الدنيا: العدوة حافة الوادي، وجانبه والدنيا أي القريبة إلى المدينة.
بالعدوة القصوى: أي البعيد من المدينة إذ هي حافة الوادي من الجهة الأخرى.
والركب أسفل منكم: أي ركب أبى سفيان وهي العير التي خرجوا من أجلها. أسفل منكم مما يلي البحر.
عن بينة: أي حجة ظاهرة.
لتنازعتم في الأمر: أي اختلفتم.
ويقللكم في أعينهم: هذا قبل الالتحام أما بعد فقد رأوهم مثليهم حتى تتم الهزيمة لهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات لا شك أنها نزلت في بيان قسمة الغنائم بعدما حصل فيها من نزاع فافتكها الله تعالى منهم ثم قسمها عليهم فقال الأنفال لله وللرسول في أول الآية ثم قال هنا {واعلموا} أيها المسلمون {أنما غنمتم1 من شيء2} حتى الخيط والمخيط، ومعنى غنمتم أخذتموه من المال من أيدي الكفار المحاربين لكم غلبة وقهراً لهم فقسمته هي أن {لله خمسه وللرسول ولذي القربى3 واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل} والأربعة أخماس4 الباقية هي لكم أيها المجاهدون للراجل قسمة وللفارس قسمان لما له من تأثير 
في الحرب، ولأن فرسه يحتاج إلى نفقة علف. والمراد من قسمة الله أنها تنفق في المصالح العامة ولو أنفقت على بيوته لكان أولى وهي الكعبة وسائر المساجد، وما للرسول فإنه ينفقه على عائلته، وما لذي القربى فإنه ينفق على قرابة الرسول الذين يحرم عليهم أخذ الزكاة لشرفهم وهم بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب، وما لليتامى ينفق على فقراء المسلمين، وما لابن السبيل ينفق على المسافرين المنقطعين عن بلادهم إذا كانوا محتاجين إلى ذلك في سفرهم وقوله تعالى {إن كنتم آمنتم بالله} أي رباً {وما أنزلنا على عبدنا} أي محمد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان} وهو يوم بدر حيث التقى المسلمون بالمشركين، والمراد بما أنزل تعالى على عبده ورسوله الملائكة والآيات منها الرمية التي رمى بها المشركين فوصلت إلى أكثرهم فسببت هزيمتهم. وقوله {والله على كل شيء قدير} أي كما قدر على نصركم على قلتكم وقدر على هزيمة عدوكم على كثرتهم هو قادر على كل شيء يريده وقوله تعالى {إذ أنتم بالعدوة الدنيا وهم بالعدوة القصوى والركب5 أسفل منكم} تذكير لهم بساحة المعركة التي تجلت فيها آيات الله وظهر فيها إنعامه عليهم ليتهيئوا للشكر. وقوله تعالى {ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد} أي لو تواعدتم أنتم والمشركون على اللقاء في بدر للقتال لاختلفتم لأسباب تقتضي ذلك منها أنكم قلة وهم كثرة {ولكن ليقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً} أي محكوماً به في قضاء الله وقدره، وهو نصركم وهزيمة عدوكم. وجمعكم من غير تواعد ولا اتفاق سابق. وقوله تعالى {ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحيى من حَيَّ عن بينة} هذا تعليل لفعل الله تعالى يجمعكم في وادي بدر للقتال وهو فعل ذلك ليحيا بالإيمان من حيى على بينة وعلم أن الله حق والإسلام حق والرسول حق والدار الآخرة حق حيث أراهم الله الآيات الدالة على ذلك، ويهلك من هلك بالكفر على بينة إذ أتضح له أن ما عليه المشركون كفر وباطل وضلال ثم رضي به واستمر عليه. وقوله تعالى {وإن الله لسميع عليم} تقرير لما سبق وتأكيد له حيث أخبر تعالى أنه سميع لأقوال عباده عليم بأفعالهم فما أخبر به وقرره هو كما أخبر وقرر. وقوله تعالى {وإذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلاً} أي فأخبرت أصحابك ففرحوا بذلك 
وسرُّوا ووطنوا أنفسهم للقتال، وقوله: {ولو أراكهم كثيراً} أي في منامك وأخبرت به أصحابك لفشلتم أي جبنتم عن قتالهم، ولتنازعتم في أمر قتالهم {ولكن الله سلَّم} من ذلك فلم يريكهم كثيراً إنه تعالى عليم بذات الصدور ففعل ذلك لعلمه بما يترتب عليه من خير وشر. وقوله تعالى {وإذ يريكموهم} أي اذكروا أيها المؤمنون إذ يريكم الله الكافرين عند التقائكم بهم قليلاً في أعينكم كأنهم سبعون رجلاً أو مائة مثلاً ويقللكم سبحانه وتعالى في أعينهم حتى6 لا يهابوكم. وهذا كان عند المواجهة وقبل الالتحام أما بعد الالتحام فقد أرى الله تعالى الكافرين أراهم المؤمنين ضعفيهم في الكثرة وبذلك انهزموا كما جاء ذلك في سورة آل عمران في قوله {يرونهم مثليهم} وقوله تعالى {ليقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً} تعليل لتلك التدابير الإلهية لأوليائه لنصرتهم وإعزازهم وهزيمة أعدائهم وإذلالهم وقوله تعالى {إلى الله ترجع الأمور} إخبار منه تعالى بأن الأمور كلها تصير إليه فما شاء منها كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن خبراً كان أو غيراً.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان قسمة الغنائم على الوجه الذي رضيه الله تعالى.
2- التذكير بالإيمان، إذ هو الطاقة الموجهة باعتبار أن المؤمن حي بإيمانه يقدر على الفعل والترك، والكافر ميت فلا يكلف.
3- فضيلة غزوة بدر وفضل أهلها.
4- بيان تدبير الله تعالى في نصر أوليائه وهزيمة أعدائه.
5- بيان أن مرد الأمور نجاحاً وخيبة لله تعالى ليس لأحد فيها تأثير إلا بإذنه.
__________**
1 الغنيمة: ما يناله الرجل أو الجماعة بسعي وهو قتال الكافرين لغرض هدايتهم إلى الإسلام ليكملوا ويسعدوا، قال الشاعر:
وقد طوّفت في الآفاق حتى ... رضيت من الغنيمة بالإياب
2الإجماع على أن هذا الحكم ليس على عمومه بل هو مخصص بقول الإمام: مَن قتل قتيلاً فله سَلَبه، وكذا الرقاب، فالإمام مخيّر فيها بين القتل والفداء والمنّ وليس هذا للغانمين، وكذا السلب فإن من سلب مقاتلاً شيئا كسلاحه وفرسه فهو له أيضاً.
3 المراد بذي القربى: قرابة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وهم بنو هاشم، وهو مذهب مالك، وزاد الشافعي وأحمد: بني المطلب لأن بني هاشم وبني المطلب شيء واحد، ولأن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما قسم سهم ذي القربى بين بني هاشم وبين عبد المطلب قال: "إنهم لم يفارقوني في جاهلية ولا إسلام، إنما بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب شيء واحد وشبّك بين أصابعه" رواه البخاري.
4 من باب الإطلاع لا غير أذكر أنّ بعضاً قال: الغنيمة خمسها لله والأربعة أخماس للإمام إن شاء حبسها وإن شاء قسمها على الغانمين وهو قول مخالف لما عليه جمهور الفقهاء.
5 ركب أبي سفيان، ولفظ الركب لا يطلق إلاّ على الراكبين، والركب مبتدأ، والخبر متعلّق أسفل الظرف أي: كائن أسفل منكم.
6 قال أبو جهل: إنهم أكلة جزور خذوهم أخذاً واربطوهم بالحبال فلمّا أخذوا في القتال عظم المسلمون في أعين الكفار وكثروا حتى أنهم يرونهم مثليهم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (7)  
الحلقة (449)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 312الى صــــ 319)

**يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (45) وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (46) وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بَطَرًا وَرِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ (47) وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَكُمْ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (48) إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ غَرَّ هَؤُلَاءِ دِينُهُمْ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (49)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فئة: طائفة مقاتلة.
فاثبتوا: لقتالها واصمدوا.
واذكروا لله كثيراً: مهللين مكبرين راجين النصر طامعين فيه سائلين الله تعالى ذلك.
تفلحون: تفوزون بالنصر في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة بعد النجاة من الهزيمة في الدنيا والنار في الآخرة.
ولا تنازعوا.: أي لا تختلفوا وأنتم في مواجهة العدو أبداً.
وتذهب ريحكم1: أي قوتكم بسبب الخلاف.
خرجوا من ديارهم بطراً: أي للبطر الذي هو دفع الحق ومنعه.
وقال إني جار لكم: أي مجير لكم ومعين على عدوكم.
تراءت الفئتان: أي التقتا ورأت كل منهما عدوها.
نكص على عقبيه: أي رجع إلى الوراء هارباً، لأنه جاءهم في صورة سراقة بن مالك.
إني أرى ما لا ترون: من الملائكة.
والذين في قلوبهم مرض: أي ضعف في إيمانهم وخلل في اعتقادهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا النداء الكريم موجه إلى المؤمنين وقد أذن لهم في قتال الكافرين، وبدأ بسرية عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه وثنى بهذه الغزوة غزوة بدر الكبرى فلذا هم في حاجة إلى تعليم رباني وهداية إلهية يعرفون بموجبها كيف يخوضون المعارك وينتصرون فيها وفي هذه الآيات الأربع تعليم عال جداً لخوض المعارك والانتصار فيها وهذا بيانها:
1- الثبات في وجه العدو والصمود في القتال حتى لكان المجاهدين جبل شامخ لا يتحرك {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة} أي جماعة مقاتلة {فاثبتوا} .
2- ذكر الله تعالى تهليلاً وتكبيراً وتسبيحاً ودعاء2 وضراعة ووعداً ووعيداً. {واذكروا الله كثيراً لعلكم تفلحون} أي تفوزون بالنصر في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة بعد النجاة من الهزيمة والمذلة في الدنيا، والنار والعذاب في الآخرة.
3- طاعة الله ورسوله في أمرهما ونهيهما ومنه طاعة قائد المعركة ومديرها وهذا من أكبر عوامل النصر حسب سنة الله تعالى في الكون {وأطيعوا الله ورسوله} .
4- عدم التنازع والخلاف عند التدبير للمعركة وعند دخولها وأثناء خوضها.
5- بيان نتائج التنازع والخلاف وإنها: الفشل الذريع، وذهاب القوة المعبر عنها بالريح 
{ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم} 3.
6- الصبر على مواصلة القتال والإعداد له وتوطين النفس وإعدادها لذلك. {واصبروا إن الله مع الصابرين} .
7- الإخلاص في القتال والخروج له لله تعالى فلا ينبغي أن يكون لأي اعتبار سرى مرضاة الله تعالى {ولا تكونوا كالذين4 خرجوا من ديارهم بطراً ورئاء الناس ويصدون عن سبيل الله والله بما يعملون محيط} .
هذه عوامل النصر وشروط الجهاد في سبيل الله تضمنتها ثلاث آيات من هذه الآيات الخمس وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (48) {وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال: لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون إني أخاف الله والله شديد العقاب} يذكِّر تعالى المؤمنين بحادثة حدثت يوم بدر من أغرب الحوادث لتكون عبرة وموعظة للمؤمنين فيقول عز وجل واذكروا إذ زين الشيطان للمشركين الذين نهيتكم أن تتشبهوا بهم في سيرهم وقتالهم وفي كل حياتهم، فقال لهم: أقدموا على قتال محمد والمؤمنين، ولا ترهبوا ولا تخافوا إنه لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس، وإني جار لكم أي مجير لكم وناصر ومعين. وكان الشيطان في هذه الساعة في صورة رجل من أشراف قبيلته يقال له سراقة بن مالك5 فلما تراءت الفئتان لبعضهما البعض وتقدموا للقتال رأى الشيطان جبريل في صفوف الملائكة، فنكص على عقبيه، وكان آخذاً بيد الحارث بن هشام يحدثه يعده ويمنيه بعد ما زين لهم خوض المعركة وشجعهم على ذلك، وولى هارباً فقال له الحارث: ما بك ما أصابك تعال فقال وهو هارب {إني أرى ما لا ترون} يعني الملائكة {إني أخاف6 الله والله شديد العقاب}
وصدق وهو كذوب وقوله تعالى في نهاية الآية (49) {إذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض غر هؤلاء دينهم} أي واذكروا أيها المؤمنون للعبرة والاتعاظ إذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم7 مرض أي ضعف في الإيمان وتخلخل في العقيدة: غر هؤلاء دينهم وإلا لما خرجوا لقتال قريش وهي تفوقهم عدداً وعدة، ومثل هذا الكلام يعتبر عادياً من ضعاف الإيمان والمنافقين المستترين بزيف إيمانهم، فاذكروا هذا، ولا يفت في اعضادكم مثل هذا الكلام، وتوكلوا على الله واثقين في نصره فإنه ينصركم لأنه عزيز لا يغالب ولا يمانع في ما يريده أبداً. حكيم يضع النصر في المتأهلين له بالإيمان والصبر والطاعة له ولرسوله، والإخلاص له في العمل والطاعة.
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أسباب النصر وعوامله ووجوب الأخذ بها في كل معركة وهي: الثبات وذكر الله تعالى، وطاعة الله ورسوله وطاعة القيادة وترك النزاع والخلاف والصبر والإخلاص.
2- بيان عوامل الفشل والخيبة وهي النزاع والاختلاف والبطر والرياء والاغترار.
3- بيان عمل الشيطان في نفوس الكافرين بتزيينه لهم الحرب ووعده وتمنيته لهم.
4- بيان حال المنافقين وضعفة الإيمان عند وجود8 القتال ونشوب الحروب.
5- وجوب التوكل على الله والاعتماد عليه مهما كانت دعاوى المبطلين والمثبطين والمنهزمين.
__________**
1 يرى بعضهم أن الريح ريح الصبا التي قال فيها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "نصرت بالصبا، واهلكت عاد بالدبور" يريد أنهم بعدم طاعتهم يحرمون الريح التي بها نصرهم وهو معنى لا بأس به.
2 الذكر المطلوب هو: ما كان باللسان والقلب معاً، في الآية دليل على أنّ ذكر الله تعالى لا يترك في حال إلاّ في حال التغوّط، قال محمد القرطبي: لو رخّص لأحد في ترك الذكر لرخّص لزكريا إذ قال له تعالى: {ألاّ تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزاً واذكر ربك كثيراً} ولرخص لرجل في الحرب لقوله تعالى: {إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيراً} وحكم هذا الذكر أن يكون خفياً إلا أن يكون في بداية الحملة بصوت واحد: الله أكبر فإن ذلك محمود لأنه يرعب العدو ويفتّ في أعضاده.
3 المراد بالريح هنا: القوة والنصر، كما يقال. الريح لفلان إذا كان غالبا في أمره ومنه قول الشاعر:
إذا هبّت رياحك فاغتنمها ... فإنّ لكل خافتة سكون
جملة: لكل خافتة سكون: خبر إن واسمها: ضمير شأن.
4 هم أبو جهل وأصحابه الخارجون يوم بدر لنصرة العير حيث خرجوا بالقينات والمغنيات والمعازف.
5 هو سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم من بني بكر بن كنانة، وكانت قريش تخاف س بني بكر أن يأتوهم من ورائهم لأنهم قتلوا رجلاً منهم فلّما تمثل لهم الشيطان في صورة سراقة سكنوا لذلك.
6 قيل: إن الشيطان خاف أن يكون يوم بدر هو اليوم الذي انظر إليه، وقيل: كذب وهو كذوب.
7 لقد اختلف في المراد بالمنافقين هنا، وكذا الذين في قلوبهم مرض إذ يبعد أن يكون في المشركين منافقون، كما يبعد أن يكون في أهل بدر منافقون، والذي يدو أنّه الراجح: أنّ القائلين هذه المقالة هم منافقون وضعفة إيمان بالمدينة لما رأوا خروج الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه إلى بدر قالوا هذه القولة القبيحة ويكون الظرف "إذ" متعلّق بشديد العقاب لا بزين".
8 لا يتعارض هذا القول مع ما رجحناه من أن القائلين هذه المقولة هم منافقون وضعاف إيمان بالمدينة، إذ هذه الحال تنطبق عليهم.**
******************************
**وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ يَتَوَفَّى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ وَذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ (50) ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ (51) كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (52) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (53) كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَكُلٌّ كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ (54)* *
شرح الكلمات:
إذ يتوفى.: أي يقبض أرواحهم لإماتتهم.
وجوههم وأدبارهم: أي يضربونهم من أمامهم ومن خلفهم.
بظلام للعبيد: أي ليس بذي ظلم للعبيد كقوله {ولا يظلم ربك أحداً} .
كدأب آل فرعون: أي دأب كفار قريش كدأب آل فرعون في الكفر والتكذيب والدأب العادة.
لم يك مغيراً نعمة: تغيير النعمة تبديلها بنقمة بالسلب لها أو تعذيب أهلها.
آل فرعون: هم كل من كان على دينه من الأقباط مشاركاً له في ظلمه وكفره.**
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق مع كفار قريش الذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطراً ورئاء الناس فيقول تعالى لرسوله {ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين1 كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم2} وهم يقولون لهم {وذوقوا عذاب3 الحريق} وجواب لولا محذوف تقديره (لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً) وقوله تعالى 
{ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد} هو قول الملائكة لمن يتوفونهم من الذين كفروا. أي ذلكم الضرب والتعذيب بسبب ما قدمت أيديكم من الكفر والظلم والشر والفساد وأن الله تعالى ليس بظالم لكم فإنه تعالى لا يظلم أحداً وقوله تعالى {كدأب آل فرعون4 والذين من قبلهم} أي دأب هؤلاء المشركين من كفار قريش في كفرهم وتكذيبهم كدأب آل فرعون والذين هن قبلهم {كفروا بآيات الله فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم} وكفر هؤلاء فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم، وقوله {إن الله قوي شديد العقاب} يشهد له فعله بآل فرعون والذين من قبلهم عاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وأصحاب مدين والمؤتفكات وأخيراً أخذه تعالى كفار قريش في بدر أخذ العزيز المقتدر، وقوله تعالى {ذلك بأن الله5 لم يك6 مغيراً نعمة أنعهما على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم} إشارة إلى ما أنزله من عذاب على الأمم المكذبة الكافرة الظالمة، وإلى بيان سنته في عباده وهي أنه تعالى لم يكن من شأنه أن يغير نعمة أنعمها على قوم كالأمن والرخاء، أو الطهر والصفاء حتى يغيروا هم ما بأنفسهم بأن يكفروا ويكذبوا، ويظلموا أو يفسقوا ويفجروا، وعندئذ يغير تلك النعم بنقم فيحل محل الأمن والرخاء الخوف والغلاء ومحل الطهر والصفاء الخبث والشر والفساد. هذا إن لم يأخذهم بالإبادة الشاملة والاستئصال التام. وقوله تعالى {وأن الله سميع عليم} أي لأقوال عباده وأفعالهم فلذا بتم الجزاء عادلاً لا ظلم فيه. وقوله تعالى {كدأب آل7 فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا8 بآيات ربهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وكل كانوا ظالمين} هذه الآية تشبه الآية السابقة إلا أنها تخالفها فيما يلي: في الأولى الذنب الذي أخذ به الهالكون كان الكفر، وفي هذه: كان التكذيب، في الأولى: لم يذكر نوع العذاب، وفي الثانية انه الإغراق، في الأولى لم يسجل عليهم سوى الكفر فهو ذنبهم لا غير وفي الثانية سجل على الكل ذنباًَ آخر وهو الظلم إذ قال {وكل كانوا ظالمين} أي بكفرهم وتكذيبهم، وصدهم عن سبيل الله وفسقهم عن طاعة الله ورسوله مع زيادة التأكيد والتقرير.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عذاب القبر بتقرير العذاب عند النزع.
2- هذه الآية نظيرها آية الأنعام {ولو ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة باسطوا أيديهم} أي بالضرب.
3- تنزه الخالق عز وجل عن الظلم لأحد9.
4- سنة الله تعالى في أخذ الظالمين وإبدال النعم بالنقم.
5- لم يكن من سنة الله تعالى في الخلق تغيير ما عليه الناس من خير أو شر حتى يكونوا هم البادئين.
6- التنديد بالظلم وأهله، وأنه الذنب الذي يطلق على سائر الذنوب.
__________**
1 جائز أن يكون المراد من هؤلاء قتلى بدر المشركين وجائز أن يكونوا ممن لم يقتلوا ببدر، وماتوا بمكة وغيرها.
2 قال الحس البصري: المراد من أدبارهم: ظهورهم وقال: "إن رجلاً قال لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يا رسول الله: إني رأيت بظهر أبي جهل مثل الشراك "أي: سير النعل"؟ قال: ذلك ضرب الملائكة".
3 يقال لهم عند قبض أرواحهم، إذ بمجرد أن تقبض الروح يلقى بها في جهنم، كما يقال لهم يوم القيامة ذلك من قبل الملائكة.
4 الباء في قوله: {ذلك بأنّ الله} سببية والجملة مسوقة للتعليل.
5 {لم يك} أي: لم ينبغ له، ولم يصحّ منه لبالغ حكمته وعدله ورحمته.
6 {كدأب} خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره: دأب هؤلاء كدأب آل فرعون، والدأب: العادة المستمرة.
7 {كذبوا} الخ.. تفسير دأبهم الذي فعلوه من تغييرهم لحالهم.
8 وجائز أن يكون المراد: كدأب آل فرعون أي: في تعذيبهم عند قبض أرواحهم، وفي قبورهم ويوم القيامة.
9 شاهده حديث مسلم عن أبي ذر عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن الله تعالى يقول: "يا عبادي إني حرّمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرماً فلا تظالموا، يا عبادي إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم ثم أوفيكم إياها فمن وجد خيراً فليحمد الله ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (8)  
الحلقة (450)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 319الى صــــ 325)


إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِندَ اللهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (55) الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتَّ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ وَهُمْ لاَ يَتَّقُونَ (56) فَإِمَّا تَثْقَفَنَّهُمْ فِي الْحَرْبِ فَشَرِّدْ بِهِم مَّنْ خَلْفَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (57) وَإِمَّا تَخَافَنَّ مِن قَوْمٍ خِيَانَةً فَانبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَى سَوَاء إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الخَائِنِينَ (58) وَلاَ يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَبَقُواْ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُعْجِزُونَ (59)
**شرح الكلمات:**
شر الدواب1: من إنسان أو حيوان الذين ذكر الله وصفهم وهم بنو قريظة.
فهم لا يؤمنون: لما علم الله تعالى من حالهم أخبر أنهم يموتون على الكفر.
ينقضون عهدهم: أي يحلونه ويخرجون منه فلا يلتزموا بما فيه.
في كل مرة: أي عاهدوا فيها.
فإما تثقفنّهم: أي أن تجدنّهم، وما مزيدة أدغمت في إن الشرطية.
فشرد: أي فرق وشتت.
يذكرون: أي يتعظون.
فانبذ إليهم: أي اطرح عهدهم.
على سواء 2: أي على حال من العلم تكون أنت وإياهم فيها سواء، أي كل منكم عالم بنقض المعاهدة.
الخائنين: الغادرين بعهودهم.
سبقوا: أي فاتوا الله ولم يتمكن منهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بمناسبة ذكر خصوم الدعوة الإسلامية والقائم عليها وهو النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذكر تعالى خصوماً لها آخرين غير المشركين من كفار قريش وهم بنو3 قريظة من اليهود. فأخبر تعالى عنهم أنهم شر الدواب من الإنسان والحيوان ووصفهم محدداً لهم ليعرفوا، وأخبر أنهم لا يؤمنون لتوغلهم في الشر والفساد، فقال: {إن شر الدواب عند الله} أي في حكمه وعلمه. {الذين كفروا فهم لا يؤمنون} وخصصهم بوصف آخر خاص بهم فقال: {الذين عاهدت منهم ثم ينقضون عهدهم في كل مرة وهم لا يتقون} وذلك أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عاهدهم أول مرة على أن لا يحاربوه ولا يعينوا أحداً على حربه فإذا بهم يعينون قريشاً بالسلاح، ولما انكشف أمرهم اعتذروا معترفين بخطإهم، وعاهدوا مرة أخرى على أن لا يحاربوا الرسول ولا يعينوا من يحاربه فإذا بهم ينقضون عهدهم مرة أخرى ويدخلون في حرب ضده حيث انضموا إلى الأحزاب في غزوة الخندق هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {إن شر 
الدواب عند الله الذين كفروا فهم لا يؤمنون الذين عاهدت منهم ثم ينقضون عهدهم في كل4 مرة} أي يعاهدون فيها. {وهم لا يتقون} أي لا يخافون عاقبة نقض المعاهدات والتلاعب بها حسب أهوائهم. وقوله تعالى. {فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم5 من خلفهم لعلهم يذكرون} يرشد رسوله آمراً إياه بما يجب أن يتخذه إزاء هؤلاء الناكثين للعهود المنغمسين في الكفر. بحيث لا يخرجون منه بحال من الأحوال، ويشهد لهذه الحقيقة أنهم لما حوصروا في حصونهم ونزلوا منها مستسلمين كان يعرض على أحدهم الإسلام حتى لا يقتل فيؤثر باختياره القتل على الإسلام وماتوا كافرين وصدق الله إذ قال {فهم لا يؤمنون} فهؤلاء إن ثقفتهم في حرب أي وجدتهم متمكناً منهم فاضربهم بعنف وشدة وبلا هوادة حتى تشرد أي تفرق بهم من خلفهم من أعداء الإسلام المتربصين بك الدوائر من كفار قريش وغيرهم لعلهم يذكرون أي يتعظون فلا يفكروا في حربك وقتالك بعد، وقوله {وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة فأنبذ6 إليهم على سواء إن الله لا يحب الخائنين} هذا إرشاد آخر للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يتعلق بالخطط الحربية الناجحة وهو أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إن خاف من قوم معاهدين له خيانة ظهرت أماراتها وتأكد لديك علاماتها فاطرح تلك المعاهدة ملغياً لها معلناً ذلك لتكون وإياهم على علم تام بإلغائها، وذلك حتى لا يتهموك بالغدر والخيانة، والله لا يحب الخائنين. وقاتلهم مستعيناً بالله عليهم وستكون الدائرة على الناكث الخائن، وهذا ضرب من الحزم وصحة العزم إذ ما دام قد عزم العدو على النقض فقد نقص فليبادر لافتكاك عنصر المباغتة من يده، وهو عنصر مهم في الحروب. وقوله تعالى {ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا} وهم من هرب من بدر من كفار قريش {سبقوا7} أي فاتوا فلم يقدر الله تعالى عليهم {إنهم لا يعجزون} أي إنهم لا يعجزون الله بحال فإنه 
تعالى لا يفوته هارب، ولا يغلبه غالب.
**هداية الآيات
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن شر الدواب هم الكفار من أهل الكتاب والمشركين بل هم شر البرية.
2- سنة الله فيمن توغل في الظلم والشر والفساد يُحرم التوبة فلا يموت إلا كافراً.
3- من السياسة الحربية النافعة أن يضرب القائد عدوه بعنف وشدة ليكون نكالاً لغيره من الأعداء.
4- حرمة الغدر والخيانة.
5- جواز إعلان إلغاء المعاهدة وضرب العدو فوراً إن بدرت منه بوادر واضحة بأنه عازم على نقض المعاهدة8 وذلك لتفويت عنصر المباغتة عليه.
__________**
1 الدواب: كل ما يدب على وجه الأرض من حيوان، و {عند الله} : أي: في علمه وحكمه.
2 أي: جهراً لا سراً حتى يكونوا وأنتم بالعلم بنبذ المعاهدة على حد سواء.
3 وبنو النضير كذلك إذ أعانوا قريشاً بالسلاح ثم لمّا انكشف أمرهم اعتذروا، وأما قريظة، فقد نقضوا عهدهم مرتين إذ انضموا إلى الأحزاب في حربهم على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين.
4 سبحان الله، هذا الوصف الخسيس ما زال ملازما لليهود إلى اليوم فلا يوفون بعهد ولا ذمّة أبداً، وصدق الله العظيم إذ قال عنهم. {كلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريق منهم} .
5 يقال: شرد البعير أو الدابة إن فارقت صاحبها، وشرّده إذا عمل على تشريده بسبب، وشردت بني فلان: إذا حملتهم على مفارقة منازلهم قال الشاعر:
أطوّف ني الأباطح كل يوم ... مخافة أن يُشرّد بي حكيم
6غشا ونقضاً للعهد والآية عامة، فهي مبدأ حربي يأخذ به المسلمون إلى يوم القيامة، ولا وجه لذكر الخلاف هل هي في بني قريظة أو بني النضير؟ وخوف الخيانة ها معناه: الظن الغالب وذلك بظهور علامات خيانة العدو واضحة.
7 أي: من أفلت من وقعة بدر سبق إلى الحياة، وقوله تعالى: {إنهم لا يعجزون} أي: في الدنيا حتى يظفرك الله بهم.
8 روى مسلم عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لكل غادر لواء يوم القيامة يرفع له بقدر غدرته ألا ولا غادر أعظم غدراً من أمير عامة" وروى أبو داود والترمذي أن معاوية رضي الله عنه كان بينه وبين الروم عهد، فلما قارب تاريخ العهد الانقضاء سار إليهم بجيشه فجاء عمرو بن عنبسة فقال له سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "من كان بينه وبين قوم عهد فلا يشدّ عقدة ولا يحلها حتى ينقضي أمدها أو ينبذ إليهم على سواء" فرجع معاوية بالناس.**
******************************
**وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ (60) وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (61) وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَخْدَعُوكَ فَإِنَّ حَسْبَكَ اللَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ (62) وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (63) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
أعدوا: هيئوا وأحضروا.
ما استطعتم: ما قدرتم عليه.
من قوة: أي حربية من سلاح على اختلاف أنواعه.
يوفَّ إليكم: أي أجره وثوابه.
وإن جنحوا للسلم: أي مالوا إلى عدم الحرب ورغبوا في ذلك.
فإن حسبك الله: أي يكفيك شرهم، وينصرك عليهم.
ألف بين قلوبهم: أي جمع بين قلوب الأنصار بعدما كانت متنافرة مختلفة.
إنه عزيز حكيم: أي غالب على أمره، حكيم في فعله وتدبير أمور خلقه.
**معنى الآيات:**
بمناسبة انتهاء معركة بدر وهزيمة المشركين فيها، وعودتهم إلى مكة وكلهم تغيظ على المؤمنين وفعلاً أخذ أبو سفيان يعد العدة للانتقام. وما كانت غزوة أحد إلا نتيجة لذلك هنا أمر الله تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بإعداد القوة وبذل ما في الوسع والطاقة لذلك فقال تعالى {واعدوا لهم1 ما استطعتم من قوة} وقد فسر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ القوة بالرمي بقوله "ألا إن القوة2 الرمي" قالها ثلاثاً وقوله تعالى {ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم} يخبر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بعد أن أمرهم بإعداد القوة على اختلافها بأن رباطهم للخيل وحبسها أمام دورهم معدة للغزو والجهاد عليها يرهب أعداء الله من الكافرين والمنافقين أي يخوفهم حتى لا يفكروا في غزو المسلمين وقتالهم، وهذا ما يعرف بالسلم المسلح، وهو أن الأمة إذا كانت مسلحة قادرة على القتال يرهبها أعداؤها فلا يحاربونها، وإن رأوها لا عدة لها ولا عتاد ولا قدرة على رد أعدائها أغراهم ذلك بقتالها فقاتلوها. وقوله تعالى {وآخرين من دونهم} أي من دون كفار 
قريش، وقوله {لا تعلمونهم الله يعلهم} من الجائز أن يكونوا اليهود أو المجوس أو المنافقين، وأن يكونوا الجن أيضاً، وما دام الله عز وجل لم يُسمهم فلا يجوز أن يقال هم كذا.. بصيغة الجزم، غير أنا نعلم أن أعداء المسلمين كل أهل الأرض من أهل الشرك والكفر من الإنس والجن، وقوله تعالى {وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوفّ إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون} إخبار منه تعالى أن ما ينفقه المسلمون من نفقة قلت أو كثرت في سبيل الله التي هي الجهاد يوفّيهم الله تعالى إياها كاملة ولا ينقصهم منها شيئاً فجملة {وأنتم لا تظلمون} جملة خالية ومعناها لا يظلمكم الله تعالى بنقص ثواب نفقاتكم في سبيله هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (60) أما الآية الثانية وهي قوله تعالى {وإن جنحوا3 للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم} فإن الله تعالى يأمر رسوله وهو قائد الجهاد يومئذ بقبول السلم متى طلبها4 أعداؤه ومالوا إليها ورغبوا بصدق فيها، لأنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رسول رحمة لا رسول عذاب، وأمره أن يتوكل على الله في ذلك أي يطيعه في قبول السلم ويفوض أمره إليه ويعتمد عليه فإنه تعالى يكفيه شرّ أعدائه لأنه سميع لأقوالهم عليم بأفعالهم وأحوالهم لا يخفى عليه من أمرهم شيء فلذا سوف يكفي رسوله شر خداعهم إن أرادوا خداعه بطلب السلم والمسالمة، وهذا معنى توله تعالى في الآيتين (62) و (63) {وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك} أي بالميل إلى السلم والجنوح5 إليها {فإن حسبك الله} أي كافيك إنه {هو الذي أيدك بنصره} أي في بدر {وبالمؤمنين وألف بين قلوبهم} أي جمع بين تلك القلوب المتنافرة المنطوية على الإحن والعداوات ولأقل الأسباب وأتفهها، لقد كان الأنصار يعيشون على عداوة عظيمة فيما بينهم حتى إن حرباً وقعت بينهم مائة وعشرين سنة فلما دخلوا في الإسلام اصطلحوا وزالت كل آثار العداوة والبغضاء وأصبحوا جسماً واحداً مَنْ فعل هذا سوى الله تعالى؟ اللهم لا أحد، ولذا قال تعالى لرسوله {لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا} أي من مال 
صامت وناطق {ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم} .
**هداية الآيات
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب إعداد القوة وهي في كل زمان بحسبه إن كانت في الماضي الرمح والسيف ورباط الخيل فهي اليوم النفاثة المقاتلة والصاروخ، والهدروجين والدبابة والغواصة، والبارجة.
2- تقرير مبدأ: السلم المسلح، إرجع إلى شرح الآيات.
3- لا يخلو المسلمون من أعداء ما داموا بحق مسلمين، لأن قوى الشر من إنس وجن كلها عدو لهم.
4- نفقة الجهاد خير نفقة وهي مضمونة التضعيف.
5- جواز قبول6 السلم في ظروف معينه، وعدم قبوله في أخرى وذلك بحسب حال المسلمين قوة وضعفاً.
__________**
1 روى مسلم عن عقبة بن عامر قال سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو على المنبر يقول: "واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ألا إن القوة الرمي، ألا إن القوة الرمي ألا إن القوة الرمي" وعن عقبة أيضاً قال سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "ستفتح عليكم أرضون ويكفيكم الله فلا يعجزه أحدكم آن يلهو بأسهمه" وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "كل شيء يلهو به الرجل باطل إلا رميه بقوسه وتأديبه فرسه.. وملاعبته أهله فإنه من الحق".
2 ومما يدل على فضل الرمي في سبيل الله قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في حديث أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي: "إن الله يدخل ثلاثة نفر الجنة بسهم واحد صانعه يحتسب في صنعته الخير والرامي ومُنبْلُه".
3 {جنحوا} : مالوا، والجنوح: الميل أي: إذا مالوا إلى المسالمة التي هي الصلح فمِل إليها، اختلف هل هذه الآية منسوخة بآية: {فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم} والصحيح، والذي به العمل أن الآية محكمة غير منسوخة، وأن المسلمين إذا كانوا في حالة ضعف يحتاجون فيها إلى تقوية بعقد هدنة أو مصالحة لدفع ضرر أو تحصيل نفع ظاهر وهم في حاجة إلى ذلك فإن لهم أن يجنحوا للسلم وإن كانوا أقوياء قادرين فلا يحلّ لهم إلاّ إنفاذ أمر الله تعالى بقتال العدو حتى يسلم أو يستسلم لحكم الإسلام.
4 السلم: مؤنثه ولذا عاد الضمير إليها مؤنثاً في قوله: {فاجنح لها} .
5 وهم يضمرون في نفوسهم نية الغدر بك والمكر ليخدعوك بذلك فامض في صلحك والله حسبك.
6 المراد بالسلم: المهادنة، والموادعة، والصلح المؤقت، وقد تقدم بيانه، والإمام الشافعي يرى أن لا تزيد مدّة المسالمة على عشر سنين قياساً على صلح الحديبية إذ كانت المدة عشر سنين لا غير.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (9)  
الحلقة (451)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 326الى صــــ 330)


يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَسْبُكَ اللَّهُ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (64) يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ (65) الْآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (66) 
شرح الكلمات:
حسبك الله1: أي كافيك الله كل ما يهمك من شأن أعدائك وغيرهم.
ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين: أي الله حسبهم كذلك أي كافيهم ما يهمهم من أمر أعدائهم.
حرض المؤمنين على القتال: أي حثهم على القتال مرغباً لهم مرهباً.
صابرون: أي على القتال فلا يضعفون ولا ينهزمون بل يثبتون ويقاتلون.
لا يفقهون.: أي لا يعرفون أسرار القتال ونتائجه بعد فنونه وحذق أساليبه.
معنى الآيات:
ينادي الرب تبارك وتعالى رسوله بعنوان النبوة التي شرفه الله بها على سائر الناس فيقول {يا أيها النبي} ويخبره بنعم الخبر مطمئناً إياه وأتباعه من المؤمنين بأنه كافيهم أمر أعدائهم فما عليهم إلا أن يقاتلوهم ما دام الله تعالى ناصرهم ومؤيدهم عليهم، فيقول: {حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين} ثم يُنَاديه ثانية قائلاً {يا أيها النبي} ليأمره بالأخذ بالأسباب الموجبة للنصر بإذن الله تعالى وهي تحريض المؤمنين على القتال وحثهم عليه وترغيبهم فيه فيقول {حرض2 المؤمنين على القتال} ويخبره آمراً له ولأتباعه المؤمنين بأنه {إن يكن} أي يوجد منهم في المعركة {عشرون3 صابرون يغلبوا مائتين} ، وإن يكن منهم مائة صابرة يغلبوا ألفاً من الكافرين، ويعلل لذلك فيقول {بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون} أي لا يفقهون أسرار القتال وهي أن يعبد الله تعالى ويرفع الظلم من الأرض ويتخذ الله من المؤمنين شهداء فينزلهم منازل الشهداء عنده، فالكافرون لا يفقهون هذا فلذا 
هم لا يصبرون على القتال لأنهم يقاتلون لأجل حياتهم فقط فإذا خافوا عنها تركوا القتال طلباً للحياة زيادة على ذلك أنهم جهال لا يعرفون أساليب الحرب ولا وسائلها الناجعة بخلاف المؤمنين فإنهم علماء، علماء بكل شيء هذا هو المفروض، وإن ضَعُفِ الإيمان ضعف تبعاً له الفقه والعلم وحل الجهل والضعف كما هو مشاهد اليوم في المسلمين وقوله تعالى {الآن خفف4 الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفاً5 فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين، وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين} الآن بعد علمه تعالى بضعفكم حيث لا يقوى الواحد على قتال عشرة، ولا العشرة على قتال مائة ولا المائة على قتال الألف خفف تعالى رحمة بكم ومنة عليكم، فنسخ6 الحكم الأول بالثاني الذي هو قتال الواحد للإثنين، والعشرة للعشرين والمائة للمائتين، والألف للألفين، ومفاده أن المؤمن لا يجوز له أن يفر من وجه اثنين ولكن يجوز له أن يفر إذا كانوا أكثر من اثنين وهكذا سائر النِسب فالعشرة يحرم عليهم أن يفروا من عشرين ولكن يجوز لهم أن يفروا من ثلاثين أو أربعين مثلاً. وهذا من باب رفع الحرج فقط وإلا فإنه يجوز للمؤمن أن يقاتل عشرة أو أكثر، فقد قاتل ثلاثة آلاف صحابي يوم مؤتة مائة وخمسين ألفاً من الروم والعرب المتنصرة وقوله تعالى {بإذن الله} أي بمعونته وتأييده إذ لا نصر بدون عون من الله تعالى وإذن، وقوله {والله مع الصابرين} أي بالتأييد والنصر والصبر شرط في تأييد الله وعونه فمن لم يصبر على القتال فليس له على الله وعد في نصره وتأييده.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا كافي إلا الله تعالى، ومن زعم أن هناك من يكفي سوى الله تعالى فقد أشرك.
2- وجوب تحريض. المؤمنين على الجهاد وحثهم عليه في كل زمان ومكان.
3- حرمة هزيمة الواحد من الواحد والواحد من الاثنين، ويجوز ما فوق ذلك.
4- وجوب تثقيف المجاهدين عقلاً وروحاً وصناعة.
5- وجوب الصبر في ساحة المعارك ويحرم الهزيمة إذا كان عدد المؤمنين اثنى عشر ألف مقاتل أو أكثر إذ هذا العدد لا يغلب7 من قلة بإذن الله تعالى.
6- معية الله بالعلم والتأييد والنصر للصابرين دون الجزعين.
__________
1 {حسبك} خبر مقدم ولفظ الجلالة مبتدأ أي: الله حسبك بمعنى كافيك: {ومن اتبعك} يصح أن يكون في موضع نصب عطفاً على الكاف في (حسبك) ، والصواب أنها في موضع رفع علّى الابتداء والخبر محذوف والتقدير: ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين حسبهم الله أيضاً.
2 يقال: حرّضه على كذا: حثه وحضّه وحارض على الأمر وواظب وواصب وأكب بمعنى، والحارض: الذي أشرف على الهلاك ومنه: (حتى تكون حرضاً) أي: تذوب عمّا فتقارب الهلاك فتكون من الهالكين.
3 {إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون ... } الخ لفظ مضمّن وعداً إلهياً مشروط بشرط الصبر، إذ تقدير الكلام: إن يصبر منكم عشرون صابرون الخ.
4 لما شق على المؤمنين ثبات العشرة للمائة والعشرين للمائتين وثبات المائة للألف، خفّف الله تعالى عنهم وأنزل قوله: {الآن حففّ الله عنكم..} فرخّص للواحد أن يفر من أكثر من اثنين وهكذا إن شاء فإنّه لا حرج.
5 قرىء ضعفاً بفتح الضاد وضمها، وقيل إن الفتح في ضعف العقول والضم في ضعف الأجسام، والصحيح أنهما لغتان فصيحتان.
6 لا بأس أن يسمى هذا نسخاً لأنه حكم جديد غاير الأوّل ويسمى تخفيفاً وهو حسن أيضاً.
7 روى احمد وأبو داود والترمذي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال، قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لن يغلب اثنا عشر ألفاً من قلة" والمراد أن يغلب إن حصل لن يكون سببه قلة العدد وإنما يكون لأمر آخر كعدم الصبر أو عدم الأخذ بأسباب النصر التي يتم بها النصر حسب سنّة الله.
******************************  *
مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ وَاللهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (67) لَّوْلاَ كِتَابٌ مِّنَ اللهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (68) فَكُلُواْ مِمَّا غَنِمْتُمْ حَلاَلاً طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُواْ اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (69)
شرح الكلمات:
أسرى: جمع أسير وهو من أخذ في الحرب يشد عادة بإسار وهو قيد من جلد فأطلق لفظ الأسير1 على كل من أخذ في الحرب.
حتى يثخن في الأرض: أي تكون له قوة وشدة يرهب بها العدو.
عرض الدنيا: أي المال لأنه عارض ويزول فلا يبقى.
لولا كتاب من الله سبق: وهو كتاب المقادير بأن الله تعالى أحل لنبّي هذه الأمة الغنائم.
فيما أخذتم: أي بسبب ما أخذتم من فداء أسرى بدر.
حلالاً طيباً.: الحلال هو الطيب فكلمة طيباً تأكيد لحليّة اقتضاها المقام.
واتقوا الله: أي بطاعته وطاعة رسوله في الأمر والنهي.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في أحداث غزوة بدر من ذلك أن أصحاب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلا عمر وسعد 
بن معاذ رضي الله عنهما رغبوا في مفاداة الأسرى بالمال للظروف المعاشية القاسية التي كانوا يعيشونها، وكانت رغبتهم في الفداء بدون علم من الله تعالى بإحلالها أو تحريمها أما عمر فكان لا يعثر على أسير إلا قتله وأما سعد فقد قال (الاثخان في القتال أولى من استبقاء الرجال) ولما تم الفداء نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة تعاتبهم أشد العتاب فيقول تعالى {ما كان لنبّي2} أي ما صح منه ولا كان ينبغي له أن يكون له أسرى حرب يبقيهم ليفاديهم أو يمن عليهم مجاناً {حتى يثخن3 في الأرض} أرض العدو قتلاً وتشريداً فإذا عرف بالبأس والشدة وهابه الأعداء جاز له الأسر أي الإبقاء على الأسرى أحياء ليمن عليهم بلا مقابل أو ليفاديهم بالمال، وقوله تعالى {تريدون عرض الدنيا} هذا من4 عتابه تعالى لهم، إذ ما فادوا الأسرى إلا لأنهم يريدون حطام الدنيا وهو المال، وقوله {والله يريد الآخرة} فشتان ما بين مرادكم ومراد ربكم لكم تريدون العرض الفاني والله يريد لكم النعيم الباقي، وقوله تعالى {والله عزيز حكيم} أي غالب على أمره ينصر من توكل عليه وفوّض أمره إليه، حكيم في تصرفاته فلا يخذل أولياءه وينصر أعداءه فعليكم أيها المؤمنون بطلب مرضاته بترك ما تريدون لما يريد هو سبحانه وتعالى، وقوله تعالى {لولا كتاب5 من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم} أي لولا أنه مضى علم الله تعالى بحلية الغنائم لهذه الأمة وكتب ذلك في اللوح المحفوظ لكان ينالكم جزاء رضاكم بالمفاداة وأخذ الفدية عذاب عظيم.
وقوله تعالى {فكلو مما غنمتم6 حلالاً طيباً} إذن منه تعالى لأهل بدر أن يأكلوا مماغنموا، وحتى ما فادوا به الأسرى وهي منة منه سبحانه وتعالى، وقوله تعالى {واتقوا الله} أمر منه عز وجل لهم بتقواه بفعل أوامره وأوامر رسوله وترك نواهيهما، وقوله {إن الله غفور رحيم} إخبار منه تعالى أنه غفور لمن تاب من عباده رحيم بالمؤمنين منهم، وتجلى ذلك في رفع العذاب عنهم حيث غفر لهم وأباح لهم ما رغبوا فيه وأرادوه. وفي الحديث: "لعل الله قد اطلع على أهل بدر فقال اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفر لكم".
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- إرشاد الله تعالى لقادة الأمة الإسلامية في الجهاد أن لا يفادوا الأسرى وأن لا يمنوا عليهما بإطلاقهم إلا بعد أن يخنثوا في أرض العدو قتلاً وتشريداً فإذا خافهم العدو ورهبهم عندئذ يمكنهم أن يفادوا الأسرى أو يمنوا عليهم.
2- التزهيد في الرغبة في الدنيا لحقارتها، والترغيب في الآخرة لعظم أجرها.
3- إباحة الغنائم.
4 وجوب تقوى الله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله في الأمر والنهي.
__________
1 أسير: كقتيل وجريح، ويجمع على أسرى كقتلى وجرحى، وعلى أُسارى بضم الهمزة وفتحها، والضم أشهر.
2 هذه الآية دلت يوم بدر عتاباً من الله تعالى لأصحاب نبيّه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ لم يثخنوا في قتل المشركين حتى يوجد منهم أسرى رغبوا في مفاداتهم منا بالمال.
3 الإثخان في الشيء: المبالغة فيه والإكثار منه والمراد به هنا: المبالغة في قتل المشركين حتى لا يبقى منهم أسير في ساحة المعركة.
4 روى مسلم أن الني صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال لبعض أصحابه ومن بينهم أبو بكر وعمر (ما ترون في هؤلاء الأسرى؟ فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله هم بنو العم والعشيرة أرى أن يؤخذ منهم فدية فنكون لنا قوة على الكفار فعسى الله أن يهديهم للإسلام فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما ترى يا ابن الخطاب؟ قال. لا والله يا رسول الله ما أرى الذي رأى أبو بكر ولكني أرى أن تمكنا فنضرب أعناقهم، فتمكّن عليا من عقيل فيضرب عنقه وتمكني من فلان فأضرب عنقه فإن هؤلاء أئمة الكفر وصناديده فهوى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما قال أبو بكر ولم يهو ما قلت فلما كان من الغد جئت وإذا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأبو بكر قاعدين يبكيان.. إلى أن قال: وأنزل الله عزّ وجلّ: {ما كان لنبي} إلى قوله: {حلالاً طيياً} .
5 من ذلك أن الله تعالى لا يعذب قوماً حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون.
6 هذا الإذن واقع بعد تخميس الغنيمة لا على إطلاقه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانفال - (10)  
الحلقة (451)
تفسير سورة الانفال مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 330الى صــــ 335)


**يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّمَن فِي أَيْدِيكُم مِّنَ الأَسْرَى إِن يَعْلَمِ اللهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ خَيْرًا يُؤْتِكُمْ خَيْرًا مِّمَّا أُخِذَ مِنكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (70) وَإِن يُرِيدُواْ خِيَانَتَكَ فَقَدْ خَانُواْ اللهَ مِن قَبْلُ فَأَمْكَنَ مِنْهُمْ وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (71)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
من الأسرى: أسرى بدر الذين أخذ منهم الفداء كالعباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه.
إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً: أي إيماناً صادقاً وإخلاصاً تاماً.
مما أخذ منكم: من مال الفداء. 
وإن يريدوا خيانتك.: أي الأسرى.
فقد خانوا الله من قبل: أي من قبل وقوعهم في الأسر وذلك بكفرهم في مكة.
فأمكن منهم: أي أمكنكم أنتم أيها المؤمنون منهم فقتلتموهم وأسرتموهم.
والله عليم حكيم: عليم بخلقه حكيم في صنعه وتدبيره.
**معنى الآيتين:**
هذه الآية الكريمة نزلت في العباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه إذ كان يقول هذه الآية نزلت في وذلك أنه بعد أن وقع في الأسر1 أسلم وأظهر إسلامه وطلب من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يرد عليه ما أخذ منه من فدية فأبى عليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى قوله {يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً} أي إسلاماً حقيقياً {يؤتكم خيراً} أي مالاً خيراً {مما أخذ منكم2، ويغفر لكم} ذنوبكم التي كانت كفراً بالله ورسوله، ثم حرباً على الله ورسوله، {والله غفور} يغفر ذنوب عباده التائبين {رحيم} بعباده المؤمنين فلا يؤاخذهم بعد التوبة عليها بل يرحمهم برحمته في الدنيا والآخرة. وقوله تعالى {وإن يريدوا3 خيانتك} أي وإن يُرد هؤلاء الأسرى الذين أخذ منهم الفداء ونطقوا بالشهادتين مظهرين إسلامهم خيانتك والغدر بك بإظهار إسلامهم ثم إذا عادوا إلى ديارهم عادوا إلى كفرهم، فلا تبال4 بهم ولا ترهب جانبهم فإنهم قد خانوا الله من قبل بكفرهم وشركهم {فأمكن منهم} المؤمنين وجعلهم في قبضتهم وتحت إمْرَتِهم، ولو عادوا لعاد الله تعالى فسلطكم عليهم وأمكنكم منهم وقوله تعالى {والله عليم حكيم} أي عليم بنيات القوم وتحركاتهم حكيم فيما يحكم به عليهم ألا فليتقوه عزّ وجل وليحسنوا 
إسلامهم ويصدقوا في إيمانهم فذلك خير لهم.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- فضل العباس عم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لنزول الآية في حقه وشأنه.
2- فضل إضمار الخير والنيات الصالحة.
3- إطلاق لفظ الخير على الإسلام والقرآن وحقاً هما الخير والخير كله.
4- ماترك عبدٌ شيئاً لله إلا عوضه خيراً منه.
5- الله جل جلاله: لا يغلبه غالب ولا يفوته هارب ألا فليتق وليتوكل عليه.
__________**
1 أسره رضي الله عنه أبو اليسر كعب بن عمرو أخر بني سلمة، وكان رجلاً قصيرا والعباس رضي الله عنه ضخما طويلا فلما جاء به إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال له: "لقد أعانك عليه ملك" وقال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ للعباس: "افد نفسك فقال: لقد كنت مسلماً يا رسول الله فقال له الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "والله أعلم بإسلامك فإن تكن كما تقول فالله يجزيك بذلك، فأمّا ظاهر أمرك فكان علينا فافد نفسك وابني أخويك نوفل وعقيل" ففعل وفيه نزلت هذه الآية {يا أيها النبي قل ... " الخ.
2 روى مسلم أنه لما قدم على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مال من البحرين قال له العباس إني فاديت نفسي وفاديت عقيلا فقال له الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "خذ فبسط ثوبه وأخذ ما استطاع أن يحمله، وقال: هذا خير مما أخذ مني وأنا أرجو أن يغفر الله لي".
3 في هذه الآية تطمين لنفس الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وليبلغ مضمونه إلى الأسرى فيعلموا أنهم لا يغلبون الله ورسوله. والخيانة: نقض العهد، وما في معنى العهد كالأمانة ونحوها.
4 هذا هو جواب إن الشرطية المحذوف، وقد دلّ عليه؟ : {فقد خانوا الله من قبل} .**
******************************  ********
**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا أُولَئِكَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يُهَاجِرُوا مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ وَلَايَتِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا وَإِنِ اسْتَنْصَرُوكُم  ْ فِي الدِّينِ فَعَلَيْكُمُ النَّصْرُ إِلَّا عَلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ (72) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ (73) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ (74) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا مَعَكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ مِنْكُمْ وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (75)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
آمنوا: صدقوا الله ورسوله وآمنوا بلقاء الله وصدقوا بوعده ووعيده.
وهاجروا: أي تركوا ديارهم والتحقوا برسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالمدينة المنورة.
في سبيل الله: أي من أجل أن يعبد الله ولا يعبد معه غيره وهو الإسلام.
آووا: أي آووا المهاجرين فضموهم إلى ديارهم ونصروهم على أعدائهم.
وإن استنصروكم: أي طلبوا منكم نصرتهم على أعدائهم.
ميثاق: عهد أي معاهدة سلم وعدم اعتداء.
إلاَّ تفعلوه: أي إن لم توالوا المسلمين، وتقاطعوا الكافرين تكن فتنة1.
أولوا الأرحام: أي الأقارب من ذوي النسب.
بعضهم أولى ببعض: في التوارث أي يرث بعضهم بعضاً.
**معنى الآيات:**
بمناسبة انتهاء الحديث عن أحداث غزوة بدر الكبرى ذكر تعالى حال المؤمنين في تلك الفترة من الزمن وأنهم مختلفون في الكمال، فقال وقوله الحق {إن الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم} فهذا صنف: جمع أهله بين الإيمان والهجرة والجهاد بالمال والنفس، والصنف الثاني في قوله تعالى {والذين آووا ونصروا2} أي آووا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمهاجرين في ديارهم ونصروهم. فهذان صنفا المهاجرين والأنصار وهما أكمل المؤمنين وأعلاهم درجة، وسيذكرون في آخر السياق مرة أخرى ليذكر لهم جزاؤهم عند ربهم، وقوله تعالى فيهم {أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض} أي في النصرة والموالاة والتوارث إلا أن التوارث نسخ بقوله تعالى في آخر آية من هذا السياق {وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض} والصنف الثالث من أصناف المؤمنين المذكور في قوله تعالى {والذين آمنوا ولم يهاجروا} أي آمنوا بالله ورسوله والدار الآخرة ثم رضوا بالبقاء بين ظهراني الكافرين فلم يهجروا ديارهم وأموالهم ويلتحقوا بدار الهجرة بالمدينة النبوية، فهؤلاء الناقصون في إيمانهم بتركهم الهجرة، يقول تعالى فيهم لرسوله والمؤمنين {مالكم من ولايتهم من شيء} 3 فلا توارث ولا موالاة تقتضي النصرة والمحبة حتى يهاجروا إليكم ويلتحقوا بكم، ويستثني تعالى حالة خاصة لهم وهي أنهم إذا طلبوا نصرة المؤمنين في دينهم فإن على المؤمنين أن ينصروهم وبشرط أن لا يكون الذي اعتدى عليهم وآذاهم فطلبوا النصرة لأجله أن لا يكون بينه وبين المؤمنين معاهدة سلم وترك الحرب ففي هذه الحال على المؤمنين أن يوفوا بعهدهم ولا يغدروا فينصروا أولئك القاعدين عن الهجرة هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {وإن استنصروكم في الدين فعليكم النصر إلا على قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق والله بما تعملون بصير} ذيل الكلام بهذه الجملة لإعلام المؤمنين الكاملين كالناقصين بأن الله مطلع على سلوكهم خبير بأعمالهم وأحوالهم فليراقبوه في ذلك حتى لا يخرجوا عن طاعته وقوله تعالى في الآية (73) {والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض} 4 يتناصرون ويتوارثون. وبناء على هذا يقول تعالى {إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير} أي إن لا تفعلوا ما أمرتم به من مولاة المؤمنين محبة ونصرة وولاء، ومن معاداة الكافرين بغضا وخذلاناً لهم وحرباً عليهم تكن فتنة عظيمة لا يقادر قدرها وفساد كبير لا يعرف مداه، والفتنة الشرك والفساد المعاصي وقوله تعالي في الآية (74) {والذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك هم المؤمنون حقاً} هذا هو الصنف الأول أعيد ذكره ليذكر له جزاؤه عند ربه بعد تقرير إيمانهم وتأكيده فقال تعالى فيهم {أولئك هم المؤمنون حقاً لهم مغفرة} أي لذنوبهم بسترها وعدم المؤاخذة عليها {ورزق كريم} ألا وهو نعيم الجنة في جوار ربهم سبحانه وتعالى والصنف الرابع من أصناف المؤمنين ذكره تعالى بقوله {والذين آمنوا من بعد وهاجروا وجاهدوا معكم فأولئك منكم} فهذا الصنف أكمل من الصنف الثالث ودون الأول والثاني، إذ الأول والثاني فازوا بالسبق، وهؤلاء جاءوا من بعدهم ولكن لإيمانهم وهجرتهم وجهادهم ألحقهم الله تعالى 
بالسابقين فقال {فأولئك منكم} وقوله تعالى {وأولوا5 الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض} أي في الارث وبها نسخ التوارث بالهجرة والمعاقدة، واستقر الإرث بالمصاهرة والولاء، والنسب إلى يوم القيامة، وقوله تعالى {في كتاب الله} أي في حكمه وقضائه المدون في اللوح المحفوظ، وقوله {إن الله بكل شيء عليم} هذه الجملة تحمل الوعد والوعيد الوعد لأهل الإيمان والطاعة، والوعيد لأهل الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان تفاوت المؤمنين في كمالاتهم وعلو درجاتهم عند ربهم.
2- أكمل المؤمنين الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والهجرة والجهاد وسبقوا لذلك وهم المهاجرون الأولون والذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والإيواء والنصرة والجهاد وهم الأنصار.
3- دون ذلك من آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا ولكن بعد صلح الحدبيبة.
4- وأدنى أصناف المؤمنين من آمنوا ولم يهاجروا وهؤلاء على خطر عظيم.
5- وجوب نصرة المؤمنين بموالاتهم ومحبتهم ووجوب معاداة الكافرين وخذلانهم وبغضهم.
6- نسخ التوارث بغير المصاهرة والنسب والولاء.
__________**
1 محنة الحرب وما يتبع ذلك من الغارات والجلاء والأسر، وما إلى ذلك من ويلات الحروب، والفساد الكبير: هو ظهور الشرك.
2 قوله: {والذين آووا ونصروا} معطوف على اسم إنّ والخبر: جملة {أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض} .
3 الولاية: بكسر الواو وفتحها لغتان، وقرىء بهما معاً وهي هنا بمعنى النسب والنصرة، وتكون الولاية بالكسرة والفتح أيضاً بمعنى الإمارة وفي الآية دليل على أن المسلم لا يلي عقد نكاح أخته الكافرة لانعدام الموالاة بينهما، والكافر لا يلي عقد نكاح أخته المسلمة.
4 روى الترمذي أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فأنكحوه، إلاّ تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير قالها ثلاثاً) وقال الترمذي هو حديث غريب.
5 أولوا: واحدها ذو، والرحم مؤنثة والجمع أرحام وهي مقر الولد في البطن والمراد بأولي الأرحام هنا: العصبات كالآباء والأبناء والإخوة والأعمام وأصحاب الفروض وهم الجد والأب والأم والبنت والأخت والزوجة يشهد لهذا قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولي رجل ذكر" أما أولوا الأرحام المختلف في إرثهم فهم: أولاد البنات وأولاد الاخوات وبنات الأخ، والعمة والخالة والعم أخو الأب لأم والجد أبر الأم والجدة أم الأم. هذا ومن أهل العلم كابن كثير وغيره من أبقى اللفظ على ظاهره فجعل المراد من أولي الأرحام: القرابة الناشئة عن الأمومة على خلاف ما قدّمناه عن القرطبي من أنّ المراد بأولي الأرحام العصبات دون المولودين بالرحم، وعلى رأي ابن كثير أن الآية ليست واردة في التوارث كما هو رأي مالك وإنما هي في الموالاة والنصرة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (1)  
الحلقة (452)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 335الى صــــ 342)

**سورة التوبة
مدنية
وآياتها مائة وثلاثون آية**
بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (1) فَسِيحُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْزِي الْكَافِرِينَ (2) وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الْأَكْبَرِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (3) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَنْقُصُوكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَمْ يُظَاهِرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَحَدًا فَأَتِمُّوا إِلَيْهِمْ عَهْدَهُمْ إِلَى مُدَّتِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (4) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
براءة 1: أي هذه براءة بمعنى تبرؤ وتباعد وتخلص.
عاهدتم: أي جعلتم بينكم وبينهم عهداً وميثاقاً.
فسيحوا في الأرض2: أي سيروا في الأرض طالبين لكم الخلاص.
مخزي الكافرين: مذل الكافرين ومهينهم.
وأذان من الله: إعلام منه تعالى.
يوم الحج الأكبر: أي يوم عيد النحر.
لم ينقصوكم شيئاً: أي من شروط المعاهدة وبنود الاتفاقية.
ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحداً: أي لم يعينوا عليكم أحداً.
**معنى الآيات.:**
هذه السورة القرآنية الوحيدة التي خلت3 من البسملة لأنها مفتتحة بآيات عذاب فتنافى معها ذكر الرحمة، وهذه السورة من آخر ما نزل من سور القرآن الكريم وقد بعث رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ علياً وبعض الصحابة في حج سنة تسع يقرأون هذه الآيات في الموسم، وهي تعلم المشركين أن من كان له عهد مطلق بلا حد شهر أو سنة مثلاً أو كان له عهد دون أربعة أشهر، أو كان له عهد فوق أربعة أشهر ونقضه تُعْلِمُهُم بأن عليهم أن يسيحوا في الأرض بأمان كامل مدة أربعة أشهر فإن أسلموا فهو خير لهم وإن خرجوا من الجزيرة فإن لهم ذلك وإن بقوا كافرين فسوف يؤخذون ويقتلون حيثما وجدوا في ديار الجزيرة التي أصبحت دار إسلام بفتح مكة ودخول أهل الطائف في الإسلام هذا معنى قوله تعالى {براءة من الله ورسوله} أي واصلة {إلى الذين عاهدتم4 من المشركين فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر} تبدأ من يوم الإعلان عن ذلك وهو يوم العيد عيد الأضحى. وقوله تعالى (واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله} أي غير فائتيه ولا هاربين من قهره وسلطانه عليكم هذا أولاً، وثانياً (وأن الله مخزي الكافرين} أي مذلهم وقوله تعالى {وأذان من الله ورسوله} أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والأذان الإعلان والإعلام، {إلى الناس} وهم المشركون {يوم الحج5 الأكبر6} أي يوم عيد الأضحى حيث تفرّغ الحجاج للإقامة بمنى للراحة والاستجمام قبل العودة إلى ديارهم، وصورة الإعلان عن تلك البراءة هي قوله تعالى، {أن الله بريء7 من المشركين ورسوله} أي كذلك بريء من المشركين وعليه {فإن تبتم} أيها المشركون إلى الله تعالى بتوحيده والإيمان برسوله وطاعته وطاعة رسوله {فهو خير لكم} من الإصرار على الشرك 
والكفر والعصيان، {وإن توليتم} أي أعرضتم عن الإيمان والطاعة {فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله} بحال من الأحوال فلن تفوتوه ولن تهربوا من سلطانه فإن الله تعالى لا يغلبه غالب، ولا يفوته هارب ثم قال تعالى لرسوله {وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم} أي أخبرهم به فإنه واقع بهم لا محالة إلا أن يتوبوا وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (4) {إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم} من شروط المعاهدة {شيئاً ولم يظاهروا} أي لم يعاونوا {عليكم أحداً} لا برجال ولا بسلاح ولا حتى بمشورة ورأي فهؤلاء لم يبرأ الله تعالى منهم ولا رسوله، وعليه {فأتموا إليهم عهدهم8 إلى مدتهم} أي مدة أجلهم المحدد بزمن معين فوفوا لهم ولا تنقضوا لهم عهداً إلى أن ينقضوه هم بأنفسهم، أو تنتهي مدتهم وحينئذ إما الإسلام وإما السيف إذ لم يبق مجال لبقاء الشرك في دار الإسلام وقبته.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز عقد المعاهدات بين المسلمين والكافرين إذا كان ذلك لدفع ضرر محقق عن المسلمين، أو جلب نفع للإسلام والمسلمين محققاً كذلك.
2- تحريم الغدر والخيانة، ولذا كان إلغاء المعاهدات علنياً وإمداد أصحابها بمدة ثلث سنة يفكرون في أمرهم ويطلبون الأصلح لهم.
3- وجوب الوفاء بالمعاهدات ذات الآجال إلى أجلها إلا أن ينقضها المعاهدون.
4- فضل التقوى وأهلها وهو اتقاء سخط الله بفعل المحبوب له تعالى وترك المكروه.
__________**
1 يقال: برئت من الشيء ابرأ براءة فأنا بريء منه إذا أزلته عن نفسي وقطعت سبب ما بيني وبينه. وبراءة هنا: مبتدأ، وجوّز الابتداء به وهو نكرة: الوصف. والخبر {إلى الذين} ويصح أن تكون براءة خبر، والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره: هذه براءة.
2 أي قل لهم: سيحوا في الأرض أي: سيروا في الأرض آمنين غير خائفين، يقال: ساح يسيح سياحة، وسيوحاً وسيحاناً ومنه السّيح في الماء الجاري المنبسط.
3 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: سألت علياً رضي الله عنه: لِمَ لَمْ يكتب في براءة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال: لأن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أمان، وبراءة نزلت بالسيف ليس فيها أمان. هذا أحد خمسة أوجه في عدم كتابة البسملة في براءة وهو أوجهها، وهو ما ذكرناه في التفسير.
4 نسبت المعاهدة إلى المؤمنين كافة، والمعاهد هو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأنه المتولي لها ولسائر العقود. وكان رضاهم لها واجباً عليهم فلذا نسبت إليهم.
5 وقيل إنه يوم عرفة، والصحيح ما ذكرناه في التفسير وأنه يوم النحر لحديث ابن عمر عن أبي داود إذ قال: "وقف النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يوم النحر في الحجة التي حجّ فيها فقال: أي يوم هذا؟ فقالوا: يوم النحر فقال: هذا يوم الحج الأكبر".
6 اختلف في العلة في تسمية الحج بالأكبر، وأحسن الأقوال أنه قيل فيه الأكبر: لأنه حج حضره الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحضرت فيه أمة الإسلام التي وجدت في تلك السنة فحجّ أكبر عدد في ذلك العام.
7 قالت العلماء: في الآية بيان جواز تطع المعاهدة بين المسلمين والكافرين لأحد أمرين: الأول: أن تنقضي المدة المعاهد عليها فنعلمهم بانقضائها وبالحرب عليهم. والثاني: أن نخاف غدرهم لظهور علامات تدلّ عليه.
8 في الآية إشارة أن هناك من خاس بعهده أي: نقضه، ومنهم من ثبت عليه.**
******************************  **********
**فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5) وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (6) كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ عَهْدٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعِنْدَ رَسُولِهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَمَا اسْتَقَامُوا لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (7) كَيْفَ وَإِنْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ لَا يَرْقُبُوا فِيكُمْ إِلًّا وَلَا ذِمَّةً يُرْضُونَكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتَأْبَى قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ (8)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فإذا انسلخ الأشهر1 الحرم: انقضت وخرجت الأشهر الأربعة التي أمنتم فيها المشركين.
حيث وجدتموهم: أي في أي مكان لقيتموهم في الحل أو الحرم.
وخذوهم: أي أسرى.
وأحصروهم: أي حاصروهم حتى يسلموا أنفسهم.
واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد2: أي اقعدوا لهم في طرقاتهم وارصدوا تحركاتهم.
فإن تابوا: أي آمنوا بالله ورسوله.
فخلوا سبيلهم: أي اتركوهم فلا حصار ولا مطاردة ولا قتال.
استجارك: أي طلب جوارك أي حمايتك.
مأمنه: أي المكان الذي يأمن فيه.
فما استقاموا لكم: أي لم ينقضوا عهدهم ولم يخلوا بالاتفاقية.
وإن يظهروا عليكم: أي يغلبوكم.
لا يرقبوا فيكم: أي لا يراعوا فيكم ولا يحترموا.
إلاّ ولا ذمة: أي لا قرابة، ولا عهداً فالإلّ: القرابة والذمة: العهد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في إعلان الحرب العامة على المشركين تطهيراً لأرض الجزيرة التي هي دار الإسلام وحوزته من بقايا الشرك والمشركين، فقال تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين {فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم3} أي إذا انقضت وخرجت الأشهر الحرم التي أمنتم فيها المشركين الذين لا عهد لهم أو لهم عهد ولكن دون أربعة أشهر أو فوقها وبدون حد محدود {فاقتلوا المشركين4 حيث وجدتموهم} في الحل والحرم سواء {وخذوهم} أسرى {واحصروهم} حتى يستسلموا، {واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد} أي سدوا عليهم الطرق حتى يقدموا أنفسهم مسلمين أو مستسلمين وقوله تعالى {فإن تابوا} أي من الشرك وحربكم {وأقاموا الصلاة5 وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم6} إذ أصبحوا مسلمين مثلكم. وقوله {إن الله غفور رحيم} أي أن الله سيغفر لهم ويرحمهم بعد إسلامهم، لأنه تعالى غفور رحيم، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (5) أما الآية الثانية (6) فقد أمر تعالى رسوله أن يجير من طلب جواره من المشركين حتى يسمع كلام الله منه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويتفهم دعوة الإسلام ثم هو بالخيار إن شاء أسلم وذلك خير له وإن لم يسلم رده7 رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى مكان يأمن فيه من المسلمين أن يقتلوه.
وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وإن أحد من8 المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع9 كلام الله، ثم أبلغه مأمنه، ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعلمون} فلذا قبل منهم ما طلبوه من الجوار حتى يسمعوا كلام الله تعالى إذ لو علموا ما رغبوا عن التوحيد إلى الشرك. وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (7) {كيف10 يكون للمشركين عهد عند الله وعند رسوله} هذا الاستفهام للنفي مع التعجب أي ليس لهم عهد أبداً وهم كافرون غادرون، وقوله تعالى {إلا الذين عاهدتم عند المسجد الحرام فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم إن الله يحب المتقين} هؤلاء بعض بني بكر بن كنانة عاهدهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عام صلح الحديبية وهم عند الحرم فهؤلاء لهم عهد وذمة ما استقاموا على عهدهم فلم ينقضوه. فإن استقاموا استقام لهم المسلمون ولم يقتلوهم وفاء بعهدهم وتقوى لله تعالى لأنه تعالى يكره الغدر ويحب المتقين لذلك. وقوله تعالى {كيف وإن يظهروا عليكم لا يرقبوا فيكم إلاَّ ولا ذمة} الاستفهام للتعجب أي كيف يكون للمشركين عهد يفون به لكم وهم إن يظهروا عليكم يغلبوكم في معركة، {لا يرقبوا فيكم} أي لا يراعوا الله تعالى ولا القرابة ولا الذمة بل يقتلوكم قتلاً ذريعاً، وقوله تعالى {يرضونكم بأفواههم وتأبى قلوبهم} إخبار من الله تعالى عن أولئك المشركين الناكثين للعهد الغادرين بأنهم يحاولون إرضاء المؤمنين بالكذب بأفواههم، وقلوبهم الكافرة تأبى ذلك الذي يقولون بألسنتهم أي فلا تعتقده ولا تقره، {وأكثرهم فاسقون} لا يعرفون الطاعة ولا الالتزام لا بعهد ولا دين، والجملة فيها تهييج للمسلمين على قتال المشركين ومحاصرتهم وأخذهم تطهيراً لأرض الجزيرة منهم قبل وفاة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب الوفاء بالعهود ما لم ينقضها المعاهدون.
2- تقرير مبدأ الحزم في القتال والضرب بشدة.
3- وجوب تطهير الجزيرة من كل شرك وكفر لأنها دار الإسلام.
4- إقام الصلاة شرط في صحة الإيمان فمن تركها فهو كافر غير مؤمن.
5- احترام الجوار، والإقرار به، وتأمين السفراء والممثلين لدولة كافرة.
6- قبول طلب كل من طلب من الكافرين الإذن له بدخول بلاد الإسلام ليتعلم الدين الإسلامي.
7- القرآن كلام الله تعالى حقاً بحروفه ومعانيه لقوله {حتى يسمع كلام الله} الذي يتلوه عليه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
8- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى ومراعاة القرابة واحترام العهود.
__________**
1 انسلخ: مطاوع سلخ، وهو مأخوذ من سلخ الجلد: إذا أزاله عن لحم الحيوان.
2 المرصد: مكان الرصد والرصد: المراقبة وتتبع النظر، قال الشاعر:
ولقد علمت وما إخالك ناسيا ...
أن المنيّة للفتى بالمرصد
3 ليس المراد بالأشهر الحرم الثلاثة السرد، والواحد الفرد التي هي القعدة والحجة والمحرم ورجب بل المراد منها ما هو مبين في التفسير ومعنى كونها حرما أنه يحرم قتال المشركين فيها والتعرض لهم بالسوء والأذى.
4 لفظ المشركين عام في كل مشرك وهو مخصوص بالسنة إذ نهى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن قتل المرأة والصبي والراهب.
5 شاهده حديث الصحاح: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله" وقال أبو بكر: "والله لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة فإن الزكاة حق المال".
6 مالك والشافعي وأحمد على أن تارك الصلاة استحلالاً لها أو غير استحلال يؤخر إلى أن يبقى من الوقت الضروري قدر ما يصلي ركعة قبل خروج الوقت ويقتل، وأبو حنيفة والظاهرية يقولون: يسجن ويضرب حتى يصلي ولا يقتل.
7 إمام المسلمين هو الذي يتولى أمر التأمين لمن طلب ذلك من المشركين إذ هو نائب عن سائر المسلمين، ويجوز للمسلم ذكراً كان أو أنثى أن يؤمن شخصاً ما لما له من حرمة لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "المسلمون تتكافؤ دماؤهم ويسعى بذمتهم أدناهم وهم يد واحدة على من سواهم". وخالف بعضهم في المرأة فقالوا: لابد من موافقة الإمام لها على تأمينها وخالف أبو حنيفة في العبد.
8 أحد، مرفوع بفعل محذوف يفسره ما بعده والتقدير: وإن استجارك أحد المشركين فأجره.
9 الآية دليل على أن ما يسمع من صوت القارىء للقرآن هو كلام الله تعالى فيقول العبد: سمعت كلام الله حقاً وصدقاً.
10 {كيف يكون} الخ كيف: للتعجب نحو قولك: كيف يسبقني فلان؟! في الآية إضمار كلمة غدر أي كيف يكون لهم عهد مع إضمارهم الغدر بكم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (2)  
الحلقة (453)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 342الى صــــ 347)

**اشْتَرَوْاْ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلاً فَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِهِ إِنَّهُمْ سَاء مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (9) لاَ يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ إِلاًّ وَلاَ ذِمَّةً وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ (10) فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَنُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (11) وَإِن نَّكَثُواْ أَيْمَانَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُواْ أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنتَهُونَ (12)**
شرح الكلمات:**
اشتروا بآيات الله1: أي باعوا آيات الله وأخذوا بدلها الكفر.
فصدوا عن سبيله: أي أعرضوا عن سبيل الله التي هي الإسلام كما صدوا غيرهم أيضاً.
ساء: أي قبح.
لا يرقبون: أي لا يراعون.
إلاً: الإل: الله، والقرابة والعهد وكلها صالحة هنا.
فإن تابوا: أي من الشرك والمحاربة.
نكثوا: أي نقضوا وغدروا.
وطعنوا في دينكم 2: أي انتقدوا الإسلام في عقائده أو عاداته ومعاملاته.
أئمة الكفر: أي رؤساء الكفر المتبعين والمقلدين في الشرك والشر والفساد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن المشركين، وبيان ما يلزم اتخاذه حيالهم فأخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله في الآية (9) {اشتروا بآيات الله ثمناً قليلاً} أي باعوا الإيمان بالكفر فصدوا أنفسهم كما صدوا غيرهم من أتباعهم عن الإسلام الذي هو منهج حياتهم وطريق سعادتهم وكمالهم. فلذا قال تعالى مُقبحاً سلوكهم {إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون} كما أخبر تعالى عنهم بأنهم لا يراعون في أي مؤمن يتمكنون منه الله عز وجل ولا قرابة بينه وبينهم، ولا معاهدة تربطهم مع قومه، فقال تعالى {لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاً ولا ذمة، وأولئك هم المعتدون} ووصفه تعالى إياهم بالاعتداء دال على أنهم لا يحترمون عهوداً ولا يتقون الله تعالى في شيء، وذلك لظلمة نفوسهم من جراء الكفر والعصيان، فلذا على المسلمين قتلهم حيث وجدوهم وأخذهم أسرى وحصارهم وسد الطرق عنهم حتى يلقوا السلاح ويسلموا لله، أو يستسلموا للمؤمنين اللهم إلا أن يتوبوا بالإيمان والدخول في الإسلام كما قال تعالى {فإن3 تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين} وقوله تعالى 
{ونفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون} أي نبين الآيات القرآنية المشتملة على الحجج والبراهين على توحيد الله تعالى وتقرير نبوة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وعلى الأحكام الشرعية في الحرب والسلم كما في هذا السياق وقوله {لقوم يعلمون} لأن الذين لا يعلمون من أهل الجهالات لا ينتفعون بها لظلمة نفوسهم وفساد عقولهم بضلال الشرك والأهواء وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (12) {وإن نكثوا أيمانهم4 من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم} يريد تعالى أولئك المعاهدين من المشركين إذ هم نكثوا أيمانهم التي أكدوا بها عهودهم فحلوا ما أبرموا ونقضوا ما أحكموا من عهد وميثاق وعابوا الإسلام وطعنوا فيه فهم إذاً أئمة الكفر ورؤساء الكافرين فقاتلوهم بلا هوادة، ولا تراعوا لهم أيماناً حلفوها لكم فإنهم لا أيمان لهم. قاتلوهم رجاء أن ينتهوا من الكفر والخيانة والغدر فيوحدوا ويسلموا ويصبحوا5 مثلكم أولياء الله لا أعداءه.
**هداية الآيات.
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- ذم سلوك الكافرين وتصرفاتهم في الحياة وحسبهم أن باعوا الحق س بالباطل، واشتروا الضلالة بالهدى.
2- من كان الاعتداء وصفاً له لا يُؤمن على شيء، ولا يوثق فيه في شيء، لفساد ملكته النفسية.
3- أخوة الإسلام تثبت بثلاثة أمور التوحيد وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة6.
4- الطعن في الدين ردة وكفر موجب للقتل والقتال.
__________**
1 روي أنهم نقضوا عهدهم من أجل أكلة أطعمهم إيّاها أبو سفيان ومالٍ صرفه لهم ليقفوا معه ضد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمسلمين.
2 الطعن في الدين هو: استنقاصه، وأصل الطعن: الضرب في الجسم بالرمح لإفساده، واستعمل في الانتقاص للشخص والدين لإفساده. قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما طُعن في إمارة أسامة لصغر سنه: "إن تطعنوا في إمارته فقد طعنتم في إمارة أبيه من قبل، وأيم الله إن كان لخليقاً للإمارة" في الصحيح والطاعنون: المنافقون، واستدل بهذه الآية على كفر من طعن في الدين، ووجوب قتله وهو مذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد، وأنّ الذمي إذا طعن في الدين انتقضَ عهده ووجب قتله هذا مذهب الجمهور، وأبو حنيفة يرى استتابته فإن تاب وإلاّ قُتل.
3 من فرّق بين ثلاثة فرّق الله بينه وبين رحمته يوم القيامة. من قال أطيع الله ولا أطيع الرسول فإن الله تعالى قال: {أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول} ومن قال: أقيم الصلاة ولا أوتي الزكاة والله يقول: {أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة} ومن قال: أشكر الله ولا أشكر لوالدي فإن الله قال: {أن اشكر لي ولوالديك} .
 4 النكث: النقض وأصله في كل ما فتل أو أبرم ثم حل، واستعملت في الأيمان والعهود، قال الشاعر:
وإن حلفت لا ينقض النأي عهدها
فليس لمخضوب البنان يمين
 5 نعم ما مات رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى لم يبق منهم إلاّ ثلاثة، ولم يبق من المنافقين إلا أربعة: روى البخاري عن زيد بن وهب قال: كنا عند حذيفة فقال: ما بقي من أصحاب هذه الآية يعني: {فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر..} إلا ثلاثة ولا يبقى من االمناقفين إلا أربعة فقال أعرابي: إنكم أصحاب محمد تخبرون أخباراً لا ندري ما هي؟ تزعمون إلاّ منافق إلاّ أربعة، فما بال هؤلاء الذين يبقرون بيوتنا ويسرقون أعلافنا- نفائس أموالنا- قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه: أولائك الفساق، أجل لم يبق منهم إلا أربعة أحدهم شيخ كبير لو شرب الماء البارد لما وجد برده، أي: لذهاب شهوته وفساد معدته.
 6 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هذه الآية حرّمت دماء أهل القبلة يعني قوله تعالى {فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين} .**
******************************  ****
أَلاَ تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَّكَثُواْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّواْ بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُم بَدَؤُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُم  ْ فَاللهُ أَحَقُّ أَن تَخْشَوْهُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤُمِنِينَ (13) قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ (14) وَيُذْهِبْ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَتُوبُ اللهُ عَلَى مَن يَشَاء وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (15) أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تُتْرَكُواْ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِ اللهِ وَلاَ رَسُولِهِ وَلاَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً وَاللهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (16)**
شرح الكلمات:**
ألا:: أداة تحضيض.
نكثوا أيمانهم: نقضوها وحلوها فلم يلتزموا بها.
هموا بإخراج الرسول: من دار الندوة إذ عزموا على واحدة من ثلاث الحبس أو النفي أو القتل.
أول مرة: أي في بدر أو في ماء الهجير1 حيث أعانت قريش بني بكر على خزاعة.
ويخزهم: أي يذلهم ويهينهم.
ويشف صدور: أي يذهب الغيظ الذي كان بها على المشركين الظالمين.
ان تتركوا: أي بدون امتحان بالتكاليف كالجهاد.
وليجه: أي دخيله وهي الرجل يدخل في القوم وهو ليس منهم ويطلعونه على أسرارهم وبواطن أمورهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن المشركين وما يلزم إزاءهم من إجراءات فإنه بعد أن أعطاهم المدة المذكورة وأمنهم فيها وهى أربعة أشهر، وقد انسلخت فلم يبق إلا قتالهم وأخذهم وإنهاء عصبة المشركين وآثارها في ديار الله فقال تعالى حاضاً المؤمنين مهيجاً لهم {ألا تقاتلون قوماً نكثوا أيمانهم} وهذه خطيئة كافية في وجوب قتالهم، وثانية همهم بإخراج الرسول من بين أظهرهم من مكة وثالثة بدؤهم إياكم بالقتال في بدر، إذ عيرهم نجت وأبوا إلا أن يقاتلوكم، إذاً فلم لا تقاتلونهم؟ أتتركون قتالهم خشية منهم وخوفاً إن كان هذا {فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين} ، لأن ما لدى الله تعالى من العذاب ليس لدى المشركين فالله أحق أن يخشى، هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (13) وهي قوله تعالى {ألا تقاتلون قوماً نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج2 الرسول وهم بدؤوكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين} وفي الآية الثانية (14) يقول تعالى: {قاتلوهم} وهو أمر صريح بالقتال، وبذكر الجزاء المترتب على قتالهم فيقول {يعذّبهم الله بأيدكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين} وهم خزاعة تشفى صدورهم من الغيظ على بني بكر الذين قاتلوهم وأعانتهم قريش عليهم بعد صلح الحديبية3، وقوله تعالى: {ويتوب الله على من يشاء} هذه وإن لم تكن جزاء للأمر بالقتال كالأربعة التي قبلها. ولكن سنة الله تعالى أن الناس إذا رأوا انتصار أعدائهم عليهم في كل معركة يميلون إليهم ويقبلون دينهم وما هم عليه من صفات فقتال المؤمنين للكافرين وانتصارهم عليهم يتيح الفرصة لكثير من الكافرين فيسلمون وهو معنى قوله تعالى {ويتوب الله على من يشاء} ، وقوله {والله عليم حكيم} تقرير للأمر بالقتال والنتائج الطيبة المترتبة عليه آخرها أن يتوب الله عدى من يشاء. وقوله تعالى في الآية (16) الأخيرة {أم 
حسبتم1 أن تتركوا} أي بدون امتحان. وأنتم خليط منكم المؤمن الصادق ومنكم المنافق الكاذب، من جملة ما كان يوحى به المنافقون التثبيط عن القتال بحجة ان مكة فتحت وأن الإسلام عز فما هناك حاجة إلى مطاردة فلول المشركين، وهم يعلمون أن تكتلات يقودها الساخطون على الإسلام حتى من رجالات قريش يريدون الانقضاض على المسلمين وإهدار كل نصر تحقق لهم، وهذا المعنى ظاهر من سياق الآية {أم حسبتم أن تتركوا ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ولم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين وليجة} 5 إذ هناك من اتخذوا من دون الله ورسوله والمؤمنين وليجة يطلعونها على أمور المسلمين، ويسترون عليهم وهي بينهم دخلية، ويقرر هذه الجملة التي ختمت بها الآية وهي قوله تعالى {والله خبير بما تعملون} .
**هداية الآيات
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية استعمال أسلوب التهييج والإثارة للجهاد.
2- وجوب خشية الله تعالى بطاعته وترك معصيته.
3- لازم الإيمان الشجاعة فمن ضعفت شجاعته ضعف إيمانه.
4- من ثمرات القتال دخول الناس في دين الله تعالى.
5- الجهاد عملية تصفية وتطهير لصفوف المؤمنين وقلوبهم أيضاً.
__________**
1 حوض من ماء واسع كبير يسقون منه تقاتلت عنده خزاعة حلفاء النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وبنو بكر حلفاء قريش وأعانت قريش حلفاءها بني بكر وبذلك نقضت عهدها مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وفي هذا يقول الخزاعي وافد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
إن قريشاً أخلفوك الموعدا ... ونقضوا ميثاقك المؤكدا
هم بيّتونا بالهجيرهجّدا ...
وقتلونا ركعاً وسجدا
 2 إذ كانوا السبب في خروجه من مكة مهاجراً كما أخرجوه من المدينة لقتالهم في بدر ولفتح مكة كما همّوا بإخراجه من المدينة هو وأصحابه في أحد والخندق وغير ذلك.
 3 إذ قريش أعانت بني بكر على خزاعة التي هي حلفاء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذلك أنّ رجلا من بني بكر أنشد شعراً في هجاء الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فقال له بعض رجال خزاعة لئن أعدته لأكسرنّ فمك فأعاده فكسم فمه، واندلعت الحرب بينهم فأعانت قريش بني بكر فجاء عمرو بن سالم الخزاعي إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يطلب النصرة فخرج رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ برجاله وكان فتح مكة.
 4 {أم حسبتم} أم: هي المنقطعة بمعنى بل إضرابا عما سبق من الكلام وانتقالا إلى آخر، والاستفهام للإِنكار، والحسبان بمعنى الظن والمعنى كيف تظنون أنكم تتركون بعد فتح مكة دون جهاد لأعداء الله ورسوله، وهم ما زالوا يتآمرون ويتجمعون لقتالكم.
 5الوليجة: البطانة من الولوج في الشيء وهو الدخول فيه، والمراد من هذا الرجل يتخذ من أعداء الإسلام صديقاً يدخل عليه ويدخله عليه فيطلعه على أسرار المسلمين للنكاية بهم والتسلط عليهم لإضرارهم وإفسادهم وهلاكهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (3)  
الحلقة (454)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 347الى صــــ 351)


مَا كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ وَفِي النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ (17) إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ (18)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ما كان للمشركين: أي ليس من شأنهم أو مما يتأتى لهم.
حبطت أعمالهم: أي بطلت فلا يثابون عليها ولا ينجحون فيها.
يعمروا مساجد الله: أي بالعبادة فيها، وصيانتها وتطهيرها.
ولم يخش إلا الله: أي لم يخف أحداً غير الله تعالى.
فعسى: عسى من الله تعالى كما هي هنا تفيد التحقيق أي هدايتهم محققة.
المهتدين: أي إلى سبيل النجاة من الخسران والظفر بالجنان.
**معنى الآيتين:**
لا شك أن هناك من المشركين من ادعى أنه يعمر المسجد الحرام بالسدانة والحجابة والسقاية وسواء كان المدعى هذا العباس يوم بدر أو كان غيره فإن الله تعالى أبطل هذا الادعاء وقال {ما كان للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله} 1 أي لا ينبغي لهم ذلك ولا يصح منهم، وكيف وهم كفار شاهدون2 على أنفسهم بالكفر، وهل الكافر بالله يعمر بيته وبماذا يعمره؟ وإذا سألت اليهودي ما أنت؟ يقول يهودي، وإذا سألت النصراني، ما أنت؟ يقول نصراني، وإذا سألت الوثني ما أنت؟ يقول مشرك فهذه شهادتهم على أنفسهم3 بالكفر، وقوله تعالى {أولئك} أي البعداء في الكفر والضلال {حبطت أعمالهم} ، أي بطلت وضاعت لفقدها الإخلاص فيها لله تعالى {وفي النار هم خالدون} لا يخرجون منها متى دخولها أبداً، إذ ليس لهم من العمل ما يشفع لهم بالخروج منها. ثم قرر تعالى الحقيقة وهي أن الذين يعمرون 4 مساجد الله حقاً وصدقاً هم المؤمنون الموحدون الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة ويخشون الله تعالى ولا يخشون سواه هؤلاء هم الجديرون بعمارة المساجد بالصلاة والذكر والتعلم للعلم الشرعي فيها زيادة على بنائها وتطهيرها وصيانتها هؤلاء جديرون بالهداية لكل كمال وخير يشهد لهذا قوله تعالى {فعسى 5 أولئك أن يكونوا من المهتدين} إلى ما هو الحق والصواب، وإلى سبيل النجاة من النار والفوز بالجنة.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- حرمة دخول الكافر المساجد إلا لحاجة وبإذن من المسلمين.
2- فضيلة عمارة المساجد بالعبادة فيها وتطهيرها وصيانتها.
3- فضيلة المسلم وشرفه، إذ كل من يسأل عن دينه يجيب بجواب هو الكفر إلا المسلم فإنه يقول: مسلم أي لله تعالى فهو إذاً المؤمن وغيره الكافر.
4- وجوب الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والخشية من 6 الله تعالى.
5- أهل الأمن والنجاة من النار هم أصحاب الصفات الأربع المذكورة في الآية.
__________**
1 قيل: إنّ العباس لما أسر في بدر عُيّر بالكفر وقطيعة الرحم قال لمن عيّره، تذكرون مساوئنا ولا تذكرون محاسننا! فقال علي: ألكم محاسن؟ قال: نعم إنا لنعمر المسجد الحرام ونحجب الكعبة ونسقي الحاج ونفك العاني فنزلت هذه الآية ردّاً عليه. فوجب على المسلمين تولي أحكام المساجد.
2 قيل الأصل: وهم شاهدون فحذف {وهم} فنصب {شاهدين} على الحال.
3 قال ابن عباس: شهادتهم بالكفر هي: سجودهم للأصنام مع إقرارهم بأنها مخلوقة والله خالقها.
4 وردت أحاديث في فضل عمارة المساجد منها القوي ومنها الضعيف مجموعها يدل على المراد منها وهو حسن الظن بمن يعمر مساجد الله وأظهر حديث "إذا رأيتم الرجل يعتاد المساجد فاشهدوا له بالإيمان".
 5 قالت العلماء: "عسى من الله واجبة أي: ما يرجى بها واجب الوقوع، وقيل: هي هنا بمعنى: خليق أي: فخليق أن يكونوا من المهتدين.
 6 تساءل البعض وقالوا: قوله تعالى: {ولم يخش إلاّ الله} دال على أن المؤمن الكامل الإيمان لا يخشى إلا الله وإذا بالواقع أن الأنبياء يخشون الأعداء فضلا عن غيرهم فقال بعضهم معناه: أنهم لا يخشون إلاَّ الله مما يُعبد، وقال بعضهم:
أي لم يخف إلا الله في باب الدين. والجواب الصحيح أنّ الإنسان نبيا كان أو غيره من المؤمنين العاملين لا يخشون إلا الله تعالى فإذا خافوا عدواً، ليس معناه أنهم خافوه لذاته وإنما خافوا من الله أن يكون سلطة عليهم فخوفهم عائد في الحقيقة إلى الله تعالى فهو الذي بيده الأمر، والخوف منه لا من غيره.**
*****************************
أَجَعَلْتُمْ سِقَايَةَ الْحَاجِّ وَعِمَارَةَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ كَمَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَجَاهَدَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا يَسْتَوُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (19) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ (20) يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُقِيمٌ (21) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ (22) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
سقاية الحاج: مكان يوضع فيه الماء في المسجد الحرام ويسقى منه الحجاج مجاناً.
وعمارة المسجد الحرام: هنا عبارة عن بنائه وصيانته وسدانة البيت فيه.
لا يستوون عند الله: إذ عمارة المسجد الحرام مع الشرك والكفر لا تساوى شيئاً.
والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين: أي المشركين لا يهديهم لما فيه كمالهم وسعادتهم.
ورضوان: أي رضا الله عز وجل عنهم.
نعيم مقيم: أي دائم لا يزول ولا ينقطع.
**معاني الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الرد على من رأى تفضيل عمارة المسجد1 الحرام بالسقاية والحجابة 
والسدانة على الإيمان والفجرة والجهاد فقال تعالى موبخاً لهم {أجعلتم2 سقاية الحاج 3 وعمارة 4 المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وجاهد في سبيل الله لا يستوون} في حكم الله وقضائه بحال من الأحوال، والمشركون ظالمون كيف يكون لعمارتهم للمسجد الحرام وزن أو قيمة تذكر {والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} بعد هذا التوبيخ والبيان للحال أخبر تعالى أن {الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم} هم {أعظم درجة} ممن آمنوا ولم يستكملوا هذه الصفات الأربع، وأخبر تعالى أنهم هم الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، وأعظم من هذا، جاء في قوله {يبشرهم ربهم برحمة منه} وهي الجنة {ورضوان} منه تعالى وهو أكبر نعيم {وجنات} أي بساتين في الملكوت الأعلى {لهم فيها نعيم مقيم} لا يحول ولا يزول وأنهم خالدون فيها لا يخرجون منها أبداً، {وإن الله عنده أجر عظيم} لا يقادر قدره جعلنا الله تعالى منهم وحشرنا في زمرتهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- أكمل المؤمنين وأعلاهم درجة، لح وأقربهم من الله منزلة من جمع الصفات الثلاث المذكورة في الآية (20) وهي الإيمان والهجرة والجهاد في سبيل الله بالمال والنفس.
2- فضل الهجرة والجهاد.
3- تفاوت أهل الجنة في علو درجاتهم.
4- حرمان الظالمين المتوغلين في الظلم من هداية الله تعالى.
__________**
1 روي عن السدي أنه قال: افتخر العباس بالسقاية وشيبة بالعمارة وعلي بالإسلام والجهاد فصدق الله علياً وكذبهما أي بهذه الآية: {أجعلتم سقاية الحاج ... } الخ فأخبر أن العمارة لا تكون بالكفر وإنما تكون بالإيمان والعبادة وأداء الطاعة.
وقيل أيضاً: إن المشركين سألوا اليهود وقالوا: نحن سقاة الحاج وعمار المسجد الحرام أفنحن أفضل أم محمد وأصحابه؟
فقالت لهم اليهود مكراً وعناداً: أنتم أفضل وروى مسلم عن النعمان بن بشير قال: كنت عند منبر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال رجل: ما أبالي ألا أعمل بعد الإسلام إلا أن أسقي الحاج، وقال آخر ما أبالي ألا أعمل بعد الإسلام إلا أن أعمر المسجد الحرام وقال آخر: الجهاد في سبيل الله أفضل مما قلتم فزجرهم عمر وقال: لا ترفعوا أصواتكم عند منبر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولكن إذا صليت الجمعة دخلت واستفتيته عما اختلفتم فيه. فأنزل الله عز وجل: {أجعلتم..} الآية. وحل الإشكال في هذه الأخبار: أن الآية تذكر دليلاً لا أنها نزلت في ذلك الوقت.
2 أي: أجعلتم أهل سقاية الحاج، أو أصحاب سقاية الحاج، إذ حذف المضاف وهو: أهل أو أصحاب وبقي المضاف إليه وهو: سقاية فنصب انتصابه.
3 الحاج: اسم جنس ناب مناب الحجاج جمع حاج.
 4 وقرىء: سُقاة بضم السين جمع ساقٍ وعمرة: جمع عامر ككتبة جمع كاتب.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (4)  
الحلقة (456)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 352الى صــــ 357)


**يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (23) قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (24)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أولياء: جمع وليّ وهو من تتولاه بالمحبة والنصرة ويتولاك بمثل ذلك.
استحبوا: أي أحبوا الكفر على الإيمان.
الظالمون: الظلم وضع الشيء في غير موضعه، ومن أحب من لا تجوز محبته فقد وضع شيئاً في غير موضعه فهو ظالم.
وعشيرتكم: أي قرابتكم من النسب كالأعمام الأباعد وأبنائهم.
اقترفتموها: أي اكتسبتموها.
كسادها: بوارها وعدم رواجها.
فتربصوا: أي انتظروا.
حتى يأتي الله بأمره: أي بعقوبة هذه المعصية يوم فتح مكة.
**معنى الآيتين:**
هذا إنذار الله تعالى للمؤمنين ينهاهم فيه عن اتخاذ من كفر من آبائهم وإخوانهم أولياء لهم يوادونهم ويناصرونهم ويطلعونهم على أسرار المسلمين وبواطن أمورهم. فيقول تعالى: {يا أيها الذين امنوا} أي بالله ورسوله ولقاء الله ووعده ووعيده {لا تتخذوا آباءكم1 وإخوانكم2 أولياء إن استحبوا3 الكفر على الإيمان} أي اثروا الكفر والإصرار عليه على الإيمان بالله ورسوله ثم يهددهم إن لم يمتثلوا أمره ويفاصلوا آباءهم وإخوانهم المستحبين للكفر على الإيمان فيقول {ومن يتولهم منكم فأولئك هم الظالمون4} ووجه الظلم ظاهر وهو أنهم وضعوا المحبة موضع البغضاء، والنصرة موضع الخذلان. والظلم هو وضع الشيء في غير موضعه. ثم أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم، وفي هذا العدول عن خطابهم مباشرة إلى الواسطة ما يشعر بالغضب وعدم الرضى، والتهديد والوعيد {قل إن كان5 آباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله} فتركتم الهجرة والجهاد لذلك {فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره} أي انتظروا أمر الله وهو فتح مكة عليكم وإنزال العقوبة بكم، {والله لا لهدي القوم الفاسقين} أي لا يوفقهم لسبل نجاتهم وسعادتهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء يُوادون ولو كانوا من أقرب الأقرباء كالأب والابن والأخ.
2- من الظلم الفظيع موالاة من عادى الله ورسوله والمؤمنين.
3- فرضية محبة الله ورسوله والجهاد في سبيله، ومحبة سائر محاب الله تعالى وكره سائر مكاره الله تعالى من العقائد والأحوال والأعمال والذوات والصفات.
4- حرمان أهل الفسق المتوغلين فيه من هداية الله تعالى إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم.
__________**
1 هذه الآية ما تضمنته من حكم حرمة موالاة الكافرين ولو كانوا من اقرب الأقرباء وهو عام في الأمة إلى يوم القيامة؟ وإن فهم منها بعضهم أنها للمؤمنين الذين كانوا بمكة وغيرها يدعوهم إلى الهجرة والتخلي عن بلاد الكفر.
2 لم يذكر الأبناء لأنّ العادة أنّ الأبناء تبع لآبائهم وذكر الآباء والإخوان ذكر لأقوى القرابة.
3 استحبوا: بمعنى أحبوا نحو: استجاب بمعنى: أجاب.
4 قال ابن عباس: من تولاهم هو مشرك مثلهم لأنّ الرضا بالشرك شرك ويستثنى من هذه المقاطعة الإحسان والهبة للأقارب الكفرة لحديث أسماء إذ قالت: يا رسول الله إنّ أمي قدمت عليّ راغبة وهي شركة أفأصلها؟ قال: صلي أمك. رواه البخاري.
5 هذه الآية نزلت في الذين تخلفوا عن الهجرة إلى المدينة إيثاراً لما ذكر تعالى على حب الله ورسوله والجهاد في سبيل الله تعالى إذ توعدهم تعالى بقوله: {فتربصوا} أي انتظروا ما سيحل بكم إن لم تتوبوا فتهاجروا وتجاهدوا.**
**************************
**لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ (25) ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ (26) ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (27) يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (28)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
في مواطن: المواطن جمع موطن بمعنى الوطن وهو محل إقامة الإنسان.
حنين: وادٍ على بعد أميال يسيرة من الطائف.
إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم: أي كثرة عددكم حتى قال من قال: لن نغلب اليوم من قلة.
فلم تغن عنكم شيئاً: أي لم تجز عنكم شيئاً من الإجزاء إذ انهزمتم في أول اللقاء.
وضاقت عليكم الأرض: أي لم تعرفوا أين تذهبون، وكيف تتصرفون كأنكم محصورون في مكان ضيق.
بما رحبت: أي على رحابتها وسعتها.
أنزل الله سكينته: أي الطمأنينة في نفوسهم، فذهب القلق والاضطراب.
وأنزل جنوداً.: أي من الملائكة.
نجس: أي ذوو نجس وذلك لخبث أرواحهم بالشرك.
بعد عامهم هذا: عام تسعة من الهجرة.
عيلة: أي فقراً وفاقه وحاجة.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما حرم الله على المؤمنين موالاة الكافرين ولو كانوا أقرباءهم وحذرهم من القعود عن الهجرة والجهاد، وكان الغالب فيمن يقعد عن ذلك إنما كان لجبنه وخوفه أخبرهم تعالى في هذه الآيات الثلاث أنه ناصرهم ومؤيدهم فلا يقعد بهم الجبن والخوف عن أداء الواجب من الهجرة والجهاد فقال تعالى {لقد نصركم الله في مواطن كثيرة1} كبْدَر والنضير وقريظة والفتح وغيرها {ويوم حنين} 2 حين قاتلوا قبيلة هوازن مذكراً إياهم بهزيمة أصابت المؤمنين نتيجة خطأ من بعضهم وهو الاغترار بكثرة العدد إذ قال من قال منهم: لن نغلب اليوم عن قلة إذ كانوا اثني عشر3 ألفاً وكان عدوهم أربعة آلاف فقط، إنهم ما إن توغلوا بين جنبتي الوادي حتى رماهم العدو بوابل من النبل والسهام فلم يعرفوا كيف يتصرفون حتى ضاقت عليهم الأرض على سعتها وولوا مدبرين هاربين ولم يثبت إلا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكان على بغلته البيضاء المسماة (بالدُلْدُل) والعباس إلى جنبه وأبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب ابن عمه، ثم نادى منادي رسول الله: أن يا أصحاب سورة البقرة هلموا أصحاب السمرة (شجره بيعة الرضوان) هلموا. فتراجعوا إلى المعركة ودارت رحاها و {أنزل الله سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وأنزل جنوداً} تلامس القلوب وتنفخ فيها روح الشجاعة والصبر والثبات، فصبروا وقاتلوا وما هي إلا ساعة وإذا بالعدو سبي بين أيديهم ولم يحصل لهم أن غنموا يوماً مثل ما غنموا هذا اليوم إذ بلغ عدد الإبل اثني عشر ألف بعير، ومن الغنم مالا يحصى ولا يعد. بهذا جاء قوله تعالى: {ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئاً وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين4} أي هاربين من العدو {ثم أنزل الله سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وأنزل جنوداً} أي من الملائكة {لم تروها} {وعذب الذين كفروا} أي هوازن {وذلك} أي القتل والسبي {جزاء الكافرين} بالله ورسوله.
وقوله تعالى {ثم يتوب الله على من يشاء} 5 أي بعد قتالكم للكافرين وقتلكم من تقتلون يتوب الله على من يشاء ممن بقوا أحياء بعد الحرب {والله غفور رحيم} فيغفر لمن يتوب عليه من المشركين ماضي ذنوبه من الشرك وسائر الذنوب ويرحمه بأن يدخله الجنة مع من يشاء من المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الثلاث. أما الآية الرابعة {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما المشركون نجس6 فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا} 7 فإنه تعالى أمر المؤمنين بأن يمنعوا من دخول المسجد الحرم كل مشرك ومشركة لأن المشرك نجس الظاهر والباطن فلا يحل دخولهم إلى المسجد الحرام كل مشرك ومشركة لأن المشرك نجس الظاهر والباطن فلا يحل دخولهم إلى المسجد الحرام وهو مكة والحرم حولها، ومن يومئذ لم يدخل مكة مشرك، وقوله تعالى {وإن خفتم علية8} أي فقراً لأجل انقطاع9 المشركين عن الموسم حيث كانوا يحلبون التجارة يبيعون ويشترون فيحصل نفع للمسلمين {فسوف يغنيكم الله من فضله} فامنعوا المشركين ولا تخافوا الفقر وقوله تعالى {إن شاء إن الله عليم حكيم} استثناء منه تعالى حتى تبقى قلوب المؤمنين متعلقة به سبحانه وتعالى راجية خائفة غير مطمئنة غافلة، وكونه تعالى عليماً حكيماً يرشح المعنى المذكور فإن ذا العلم والحكمة لا يضع شيئاً إلا في موضعه فلا بد لمن أراد رحمة الله أو فضل الله أن يجتهد أن يكون أهلاً لذلك، بالإيمان والطاعة العامة والخاصة.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة العجب بالنفس والعمل إذ هو أي العجب من العوائق الكبيرة عن النجاح.
2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى وإكرامه لعباده المؤمنين.
3- بيان الحكمة من القتال في سبيل الله تعالى.
4- تقرير نجاسة الكافر المعنوية.
5- منع دخول المشرك الحرم المكي كائناً من كان بخلاف باقي المساجد فقد يؤذن للكافر لمصلحة أن يدخل بإذن المسلمين.
6- لا يمنع المؤمن من امتثال أمر ربّه الخوف من الفاقة والفقر فإن الله تعالى تعهد بالإغناء إن شاء.
__________**
1 المواطن: جمع موطن وهو مكان التوطّن أي: الإقامة ويطلق على موضع الحرب وموقعها.
2 خص يوم حنين بالذكر لما وقع فيه من الهزيمة في أول المعركة.
3 عشرة آلاف من المهاجرين والأنصار وألفان من مسلمة الفتح وهم الطلقاء وهزموا من أجل قول بعضهم: لن نغلب اليوم عن قلة وهو ما يسمى بالعجب وهو محبط للعمل.
4 روى مسلم عن ابن اسحق قال: جاء رجل إلى البراء فقال: أكنتم وليتم يوم حنين يا أبا عمارة؟ فقال: أشهد على نبي الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما ولى ولكنه انطلق أخفّاء من الناس وحسّر إلى هذا الحي من هوازن وهم قوم رماة فرموهم برشق من نبل كأنها رجل من جراد فانكشفوا فأقبل القوم إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأبو سفيان يقود به بغلته فنزل ودعا واستنصر وهو يقول: "أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب اللهم نزل نصرك" قال البراء: كنا والله إذا احمّر البأس نتقي به.
5 كمالك بن عوف النصري رئيس حنين ومن أسلم معه من قومه.
6 قيل: وصف المشرك بالنجس: لأنه جنب لا يغتسل من جنابة غسلاً شرعياً فهو لذلك نجس، وقيل: الشرك هو الذي جعله نجساً إذ لو أسلم زال عنه الوصف.
7 هو عام حجة الوداع وليس عام تسعة كما قال بعضهم.
8 قال الشاعر:
وما يدري الفقير متى غناه ... وما يدري الغني متى يعيل
يقال: عال يعيل عيلة: إذا افتقر.
9 في الآية على مشروعية الأخذ بالأسباب إذ قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " اعقلها وتوكل" قال بعضهم: الأسباب التي يطلب بها الرزق هي الجهاد وأكل الرجل من عمل يده التجارة، الحرث، والغرس، التعليم للعلوم بالأجرة، الاستدانة بنيّة رد الدين.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (5)  
الحلقة (457)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 358الى صــــ 362)

**قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (29)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر: أي إيماناً صحيحاً يرضاه الله تعالى لموافقة الحق والواقع.
ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله: أي كالخمر والربا وسائر المحرمات.
ولا يدينون دين الحق: أي الإسلام إذ هو الدين الذي لا يقبل ديناً سواه.
من الذين أوتوا الكتاب: أي اليهود والنصارى.
الجزية: أي الخراج المعلوم الذي يدفعه الذمي كل سنة.
عن يد وهم صاغرون1: أي يقدمونه بأيديهم لا ينيبون فيه غيرهم، وهم صاغرون: أي أذلاء منقادون لحكم الإسلام هذا.
معنى الآية الكريمة:
لما أمر الله تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بقتال المشركين حتى يتوبوا من الشرك ويوحدوا ويعبدوا الله تعالى بما شرع أمر رسوله في هذه الآية والمؤمنين بقتال أهل الكتاب وهم 
اليهود والنصارى إلى أن يسلموا أو يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون، وجعل إعطاء الجزية غايةً لنهاية القتال، لا الإسلام، لأن الإسلام يعرض أولاً على أهل الكتاب فإن قبلوه فذاك وإن رفضوه يطلب منهم الدخول في ذمة المسلمين وحمايتهم تحت شعار الجزية وهي رمز دال على قبولهم حماية المسلمين وحكمهم بشرع الله تعالى فإذا أعطوها حقنوا دماءهم وحافظوا أموالهم، وأمنوا في حياتهم المادية والروحية، هذا ما تضمنته الآية الكريمة: {قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون2 بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب3 حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون} وإن قيل اليهود والنصارى يؤمنون بالله وباليوم الآخر فكيف نفت الآية عنهم ذلك؟ والجواب أن اليهود في إيمانهم بالله مشبهة مجسمة يصفون الله تعالى بصفات تعالى الله عنها علواً كبيراً، والنصارى يعتقدون أن الله حلّ في المسيح، وإن الله ثالث ثلاثة والله ليس كذلك فهم إذاً لا يؤمنون بالله تعالى كما هو الله الإله الحق، فلذا إيمانهم باطل وليس بإيمان يضاف إلى ذلك أنهم لو آمنوا بالله لآمنوا برسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولو آمنوا باليوم الآخر لأطاعوا الله ورسوله لينجوا من عذاب اليوم الآخر وليسعدوا فيه بدخول الجنة فلما لم يؤمنوا ولم يعملوا كانوا حقاً كافرين غير مؤمنين، وصدق الله العظيم حيث نفى عنهم الإيمان به وباليوم الآخر، والله أعلم بخلقه من أنفسهم.
هداية الآية الكريمة
**من هداية الآية الكريمة:**
1-وجوب قتال أهل الكتاب حتى يسلموا أو يدخلوا في حكم الإسلام وذلك من أجل إعدادهم للإسلام ليكملوا عليه ويسعدوا به.
2- الإيمان غير الصحيح لا يعتبر إيماناً منجياً ولا مسعداً.
3- استباحة ما حرم الله من المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح كفر صريح.
4- مشروعية أخذ الجزية من أهل الكتاب وهي مقدّرة4 في كتب الفقه مبينة وهي بحسب غنى المرء وفقره وسعته وضيقه.
__________**
1 وفسّر قوله: {عن يد} بالقوة على دفع الجزية بأن يكون المطالب بها قادراً على أدائها لغناه وعدم فقره. وهو تفسير حق لأنّ الفقير منهم لا يطالب بالجزية في حال فقره، وما في التفسير أصحّ.
2 الآية صريحة في عدم اعتبار إيمان اليهود والنصارى بالله واليوم الآخر إيماناً صحيحاً يزكى النفس ويؤهل لدخول الجنة، وهذا لأمرين: الأول: لما داخل إيمانهم من التحريف والتغيير فلم يكن إيمانهم بركني الإيمان العظيمين الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر إيماناً صحيحاً مقبولاً شرعاً فلذا عُد كلا إيمان. والثاني: لأنهم لو آمنوا بالله ولقائه حق الإيمان لآمنوا برسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبما جاء به من الهدى، ولاستقاموا على شرع الله فأحلوا ما أحل وحرموا ما حرم.
3 المجوس والصابئة لم يذكرا في الآية، والذي به العمل عند عامة الفقهاء أنهم يسنّ بهم سنة أهل الكتاب في قبول الجزية منهم وإدخالهم في ذمة المسلمين.
4 تقدَّر بدينار من الذهب، وإن صالحهم الإمام عن أكثر فهم على ما صالحهم عليه.**
****************************
وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللهِ وَقَالَتْ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُم بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِؤُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (30) اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (31) يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِؤُواْ نُورَ اللهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللهُ إِلاَّ أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ (32) هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ (33)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
عُزير: هو الذي أماته الله مائة عام ثم بعتثه، واليهود يسمونه: عِزْرا.
المسيح: هو عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام.
يضاهئون: أي يشابهون.
قول الذين كفروا: أي من آبائهم وأجدادهم الماضين.
قاتلهم الله: أي لعنهم الله لأجل كفرهم.
أنى يؤفكون.: أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق.
أحبارهم ورهبانهم: الأحبار جمع حبر: علماء واليهود، والرهبان جمع راهب عابد النصارى.
أرباباً من دون الله: أي آلهة يشرعون لهم فيعملون بشرائعهم من حلال وحرام.
نور الله: أي الإسلام لأنه هاد إلى الإسعاد والكمال في الدارين.
بأفواههم: أي بالكذب عليه والطعن فيه وصرف الناس عنه.
رسوله: محمداً صلى الله علمه وسلم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما أمر تعالى بقتال أهل الكتاب لكفرهم وعدم إيمانهم الإيمان الحق المنجي من النار ذكر في هذه الآيات الثلاث ما هو مقرر لكفرهم ومؤكد له فقال {وقالت اليهود عزير1 ابن الله} ونسبة الولد إلى الله تعالى كفر بجلاله وكماله {وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن2 الله} ونسبه الولد إليه تعالى كفر به عز وجل وبماله من جلال وكمال وقوله تعالى: {ذلك قولهم بأفواههم} أي ليس له من الواقع شيء إذ ليس لله تعالى ولد، وكيف يكون له ولد ولم تكن له زوجة، وإنما ذلك قولهم بأفواههم فقط {يضاهئون به3} أي يشابهون به {قول الذين كفروا من قبل} 4 وهم اليهود الأولون وغيرهم وقوله تعالى {قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون} دعاء عليهم باللعن والطرد من رحمة الله تعالى وقوله {أنى يؤفكون} أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق ويبعدون عنه بهذه الصورة العجيبة وقوله {اتخذوا أحبارهم5 ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله} 6 هذا دليل آخر على كفرهم وشركهم إذ قبولهم قول علمائهم وعبادهم والإذعان 
له والتسليم به حتى أنهم ليحلون لهم الحرام فيحلونه ويحرمون عليهم الحلال فيحرمونه، شرك وكفر والعياذ بالله. وقوله {والمسيح7 ابن مريم} أي اتخذه النصارى رباً وإلهاً، وقوله تعالى {وما أمروا إلا ليبعدوا إلهاً واحداً} أي لم يأمرهم أنبياؤهم كموسى وعيسى وغيرهما إلا بعبادة الله تعالى وحده لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه وقوله {سبحانه عما يشركون} نزه تعالى نفسه عن شركهم. وقوله تعالى {يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم} أي يريد اليهود والنصارى أن يطفئوا نور الله الذي هو الإسلام بأفواههم بالكذب والافتراء، والعيب والانتقاص، {ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون} 8، وقد فعل فله الحمد وله المنة، وأصبح الإسلام الظاهر على الأديان كلها، هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الثلاث أما الآية الرابعة (33) فقد أخبر تعالى أنه {هو الذي أرسل رسوله} أي محمداً {بالهدى} وهو القرآن {ودين الحق} الذي هو الإسلام. وقوله {ليظهره} أي الدين الحق الذي هو الإسلام {على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون} 9 وقد فعل فالإسلام ظاهر في الأرض كلها سمع به أهل الشرق والغرب ودان به أهل الشرق والغرب وسيأتي يوم يسود فيه المسلمون أهل الدنيا قاطبة بإذن الله تعالى
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير كفر اليهود والنصارى بذكر عقائدهم الكفرية.
2- طاعة العلماء ورجال الدين طاعة عمياء حتى يحلوا ويحرموا فيتبعوا شرك.
3- بيان عداء اليهود والنصارى للإسلام وتعاونهم على إفساده وإفساد أهله.
4- بشرى المسلمين بأنهم سيسودون العالم في يوم من الأيام ويصبح الإسلام هو الدين الذي يعبد الله به في الأرض لا غيره، ويشهد لهذا آية {ويكون الدين كله لله} فلو لم يعلم الله أن ذلك كائن لم يجعله غاية وطالب بالوصول إليها.
__________**
1 قرأ عاصم {عزير} بالتنوين، وقرأ نافع بغير تنوين، وقوله تعالى {وقالت اليهود} هو كقوله تعالى: {الذين قال لهم الناس..} فهو لفظ عام، والمراد به الخصوص إذ ما كلٌ اليهود قالوا بهذه القولة ولا كل الناس وإنما بعضهم.
2 في الآية دليل على أن حاكي الكفر، وهو منكر له بقلبه ولسانه لا يكفر.
3 يقال: امرأة ضهياً: للتي لا تحيض ولا ثدي لها كأنها أشبهت الرجل.
4 أي: شابه قولهم قول الكافرين من قبلهم وهم أسلافهم الذين قلدوهم أو قول العرب الذين قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله. تعالى الله عن البنت والولد علواً كبيراً.
5 الحِبر بكسر الحاء. المداد، وبفتحها العالم، والرهبان: جمع راهب مأخوذ من الرهبة، والراهب الحق. هو من حمله خوف الله على أن يخلص له النية في القول والعمل ويجعل زمانه له وعمله له وأنسه به.
6 روى الترمذي عن عدي بن حاتم قال: أتيت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفي عنقي صليب من ذهب فقال: "ما هذا يا عديّ أطرح عنك هذا الوثن" وسمعته يقرأ {اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله والمسيح بن مريم} وسئل حذيفة رضي الله عنه عن قول الله تعالى: {اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهباناهم أرباباً مر دون الله} هل عبدوهم؟ قال: لا ولكن أحلّوا لهم الحرام فاستحلوه وحرموا عليهم الحلال فحرموه.
7 يطلق لفظ المسيح على العرق لأنه إذا سال يُمسح من الجبين قال أحدهم شعراً:
افرح فسوف تألف الأحزانا ... إذا شهدت الحشر والميزانا
وسال من جبينك المسيح ... كأنّه جداول تسيح
8 صحّ دخول "إلاّ" على الإثبات هنا لأنّ أبى يحذف معها الكلام فيقال: يأبي فلان كل شيء إلا أن يطاع مثلا. فمعنى الآية: يأبى الله كل شيء إلا أن يتم نوره.
9 شاهده: رواية أحمد: عن المقداد بن الأسود قال: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "لا يبقى على ظهر الأرض بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا دخلته كلمة الإسلام بعزّ عزيز أو بذل ذليل إمّا يعزّهم الله فيجعلهم من أهلها وإمّا يذلهم فيدينون لها".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (6)  
الحلقة (458)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 362الى صــــ 368)

**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الأَحْبَارِ وَالرُّهْبَانِ لَيَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللهِ وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلاَ يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَبَشِّرْهُم بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (34) يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ هَذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُواْ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ (35)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
بالباطل: أي بدون حق أباح لهم أكلها.
ويصدون عن سبيل الله: أي يصرفون أنفسهم وغيرهم عن الإسلام الذي هو السبيل؟ المفضي بالعبد إلى رضوان الله تعالى.
يكنزون: يجمعون المال ويدفنونه حفاظاً عليه ولا يؤدون حقه.
الذهب والفضة: هما النقدان المعروفان.
في سبيل الله: أي حيث رضا الله كالجهاد وإطعام الفقراء والمساكين.
فبشرهم: أي أخبرهم بعذاب أليم: أي موجع.
يحمى عليها: لأنها تحول إلى صفائح ويحمى عليها ثم تكوى بها جباههم.
هذا ما كنزتم: أي يقال لهم عند كيهم بها: هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم توبيخاً لهم وتقريعاً.
**معنى الآيتين:**
بمناسبة ذكر عداء اليهود والنصارى للإسلام والمسلمين، وأنهم يريدون دوماً وأبداً 
إطفاء نور الله بأفواههم، ذكر تعالى ما هو إشارة واضحة إلى أنهم ماديون لا همّ لهم إلا المال والرئاسة فأخبر المسلمين فقال {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن كثيراً من الأحبار} 1 وهم علماء اليهود {والرهبان} وهم رجال الكنائس من النصارى {ليأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل} كالرشوة، وكتابة صكوك الغفران يبيعونها للسفلة منهم، إلى غير ذلك من الحيل باسم2 الدين، وقوله تعالى عنهم {ويصدون عن3 سبيل الله} دليل واضح على أنهم يحاربون الإسلام باستمرار للإبقاء على مناصبهم الدينية يعيشون عليها يترأسون بها على السفلة والعوام من اليهود والنصارى، وقوله تعالى {والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة} 4 لفظ5 عام يشمل الأحبار والرهبان وغيرهم من سائر الناس من المسلمين ومن أهل الكتاب إلا أن الرهبان والأحبار يتناولهم اللفظ أولاً، لأن من يأكل أموال الناس بالباطل ويصد عن سبيل الله أقرب إلى أن يكنز الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقها في سبيل الله، وقوله تعالى لرسوله {فبشرهم بعذاب أليم} أي أخبرهم معجلاً لهم الخبر في صورة بشارة، وبين نوع العذاب الأليم بقوله {يوم يحمى عليها} أي صفائح الذهب والفضة بعد تحويلها إلى صفائح {في نار جهنم} فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم} أي من كل الجهات الأربع من أمام ومن خلف وعن يمين وعن شمال ويقال لهم تهكماً بهم وازدراء لهم وهو نوع عذاب أشد على النفس من عذاب الجسم (هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون} .
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان حقيقة علماء اليهود والنصارى، وهي أنهم ماديون باعوا آخرتهم بدنياهم يحاربون الإسلام ويصدون عنه للمحافظة على الرئاسة وللأكل على حساب الإسلام.
2- حرمة أكل أموال الناس بالباطل.
3- حرمة جمع المال وكنزه وعدم الإنفاق منه.
4- المال الذي تؤدى زكاته كل حول لا يقال له كنز ولو دفن تحت الأرض.
5- بيان عقوبة من يكنز المال ولا ينفق منه في سبيل الله وهي عقوبة شديدة.
__________**
1 الآية نزلت في أهل الكتاب كشفاً عن عوراتهم المادية، وأما قوله تعالى {والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة..} الخ فهو حكم عام يشمل المسلمين وأهل الكتاب.
2 قيل كانوا يأخذون من غلات أتباعهم ومن أموالهم ضرائب باسم حماية الدين والقيام بالشرع، وقلدهم الروافض، فإن أئمتهم يأخذون منهم ضرائب هي خمس دخل كل فرد من أي جهة كان هذا الدخل أخبرني بهذا أحد رجالهم في الكويت.
3 من صدّهم عن سبيل الله إنهم كانوا يمنعون أتباعهم من الدخول في الإسلام ومن أتباع محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 دلت الآية على زكاة العين: الذهب والفضة وهي تجب بأربعة شروط الحرية، والإسلام، والحول، والنصاب السليم من الدين، والنصاب مائتا درهم فضة أو عشرون ديناراً من الذهب، ويكمل أحدهما من الآخر، ومن السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "ليس في مال زكاة حتى يحول عليه الحول" رواه أبو داود. وقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ليس في أقل من مائتي درهم زكاة، وليس في أقل من عشرين ديناراً زكاة" في الصحيح.
5 روى أبو داود عن ابن عباس قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية {والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة} قال كبر ذلك على المسلمين فقال عمر: أنا أفرج عنكم فانطلق قال: يا نبي الله إنه كبُر على أصحابك هذه الآية، فقال: "إن الله لم يفرض الزكاة إلا ليطيّب ما بقى من أموالكم وإنما فرض المواريث في أموالكم لتكون لمن بعدكم فكبّر عمر فقال له رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ألا أخبرك بخير ما يكنز المرء: المرأة الصالحة: إذا نظر إليها سرته وإذا أمرها أطاعته وإذا غاب عنها حفظته".**
******************************  ********
إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِندَ اللهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَات وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلاَ تَظْلِمُواْ فِيهِنَّ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَآفَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَآفَّةً وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (36) إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُحِلِّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ عَامًا لِّيُوَاطِؤُواْ عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ فَيُحِلُّواْ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَاللهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ (37)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
عدة: أي عدد.
الشهور1: جمع شهر والشهر تسعة وعشرون يوماً، أو ثلاثون يوماً
في كتاب الله: أي كتاب المقادير: اللوح المحفوظ.
أربعة حرم: هي رجب، والقعدة، والحجة، ومحرم، الواحد منها حرام والجمع حرم.
الدين القيم 2: أي الشرع المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه.
فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم: أي لا ترتكبوا في الأشهر الحرم المعاصي فإنها أشد حرمة.
كافة: أي جميعاً وفي كل الشهور حلالها وحرامها.
مع المتقين: أي بالتأييد والنصّر، والمتقون هم الذين لا يعصون الله تعالى.
إنما النسيء: أي تأخير حرمة شهر المحرم إلى صفر.
يحلونه عاماً ويحرمونه عاماً: أي النسيء عاماً يحلونه وعاماً يحرمونه.
ليواطئوا عدة ما حرم الله: أي ليوافقوا عدد الشهور المحرمة وهي أربعة.
زين لهم سوء عملهم: أي زين لهم الشيطان هذا التأخير للشهر الحرام وهو عمل سيء لأنه إفتيات على الشارع واحتيال على تحليل الحرام.
**معنى الآيتين:**
عاد السياق للحديث على المشركين بعد ذلك الاعتراض الذي كان للحديث عن أهل الكتاب فقال تعالى {إن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهراً} لا تزيد ولا تنقص، وأنها هكذا في اللوح المحفوظ {يوم خلق السموات والأرض} 3. وأن منها أربعة أشهر حرم أي محرمات وهي رجب، والقعدة والحجة ومحرم، وحرمها الله تعالى أي حرم القتال فيها لتكون هدنة يتمكن العرب معها من السفر للتجارة وللحج والعمرة ولا يخافون أحداً، ولما 
جاء الإسلام وأعز الله أهله، نسخ حرمة القتال فيها. وقوله تعالى (ذلك الدين القيّم} أي تحريم هذه الأشهر واحترامها بعدم القتال فيها هو الشرع المستقيم وقوله تعالى {فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم} أي لا ترتكبوا الذنوب والمعاصي في الأشهر الحرم فإن ذلك يوجب غضب الله تعالى وسخطه عليكم فلا تعرضوا أنفسكم له، وقوله تعالى {وقاتلوا المشركين} هذا خطاب للمؤمنين يأمرهم تعالى بقتال المشركين بعد انتهاء المدة التي جعلت لهم وهي أربعة أشهر وقوله {كافة} 4 أي جميعاً لا يتأخر منكم أحد كما هم يقاتلونكم مجتمعين على قتالكم فاجتعموا أنتم على قتالهم، وقوله {واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين} وهم الذين اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي ومعناه أن الله معكم بنصره وتأييده على المشركين العصاة وقوله عز وجل {إنما النسيء5 زيادة في الكفر} أي إنما تأخير حرمة محرم إلى صفر كما يفعل أهل الجاهلية ليستبيحوا القتال في الشهر الحرام بهذه الفُتيا الشيطانية هذا التأخير زيادة في كفر الكافرين6، لأنه محاربة لشرع الله وهي كفر قطعاً لقوله تعالى {يضل به الذين كفروا} آي بالنسيء يزدادون ضلالاً فوق ضلالهم. وقوله {يحلونه عاماً ويحرمونه عاماً} يعني النسيء وهو الشهر الذي أخروه أي أخروا حرمته إلى الشهر الذي بعده ليتمكنوا من القتال في الشهر الحرام، فعاماً يحلون وعاماً يحرمون حتى يوافقوا عدة الأشهر الحُرُم، بلا زيادة ولا نقصان، ظناً منهم أنهم ما عصوا مستترين بهذه الفتيا الإبليسية كما قال تعالى {زين لهم سوء أعمالهم} والمزين للباطل قطعاً هو الشيطان. وقوله تعالى {والله لا يهدى القوم الكافرين} يخبر تعالى أنه عز وجل لا يهدي القوم الكافرين لما هو الحق والخير وذلك عقوبة لهم على كفرهم به وبرسوله، وإصرارهم على ذلك.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان أن شهور السنة الهجرية اثنا عشر شهراً7 وأيامها ثلثمائة8 وخمسة وخمسون يوماً.
2- بيان أن الأشهر الحرم أربعة وقد بينها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهي رجب، والقعدة والحجة ومحرم.
3- حرمة الأشهر االحرم، ومضاعفة السيآت فيها أي قبح الذنوب فيها.
4- صفة المعيّة لله تعالى وهي معية خاصة بالنصر والتأييد لأهل تقواه.
5- حرمة الاحتيال على9 الشرع بالفتاوى الباطلة لإحلال الحرام، وأن هذا الاحتيال ما هو إلا زيادة في الإثم.
6- تزيين الباطل وتحسين المنكر من الشيطان.
7- حرمان أهل الكفر والفسق من هداية الله تعالى وتوفيقه لما هو حق وخير حالاً ومآلاً.
__________**
1 المراد بالشهور: ما تتألف منه السنة القمرية، واحدها: شهر، مشتق من الشهرة سميت به الأيام من أوّل ظهور الهلال إلى سراره.
2 أي: الصحيح، والإشارة في قوله: {ذاك الدين القيّم} إلى عدة الشهور، وتقسيمها إلى حُرم وغيرها وإلى عدم ارتكاب الذنوب فيها.
3 قوله: {يوم خلق السموات والأرض..} قاله ليبيّن أن قضاء وقدره كان قبل ذلك وأنه سبحانه وتعالى وضع هذه الشهور وسمّاها بأسمائها يوم خلق السماوات والأرض.
4 كافة: معناه جميعاً، وهو مصدر في موضع الحال أي: محيطين بهم ومجتمعين. قالوا: نظير كافة: في كونه لا يبني ولا يجمع: عاقبة وعامة وخاصة.
5 قرأ الجمهور: {النسيء} مهموزاً وقرأ ورش: {النسيّ} بالياء المشددة، وهو فعيل بمعنى مفعول في قولك: نسأت الشيء أنسأه إذا أخّرته، فنقل من منسوء إلى نسيء كما نقل مفتول إلى فتيل لأنّه أخف، وأصل هذا التشريع الجاهلي: أنّ العرب قبل الإسلام كانوا أهل حروب فإذا احتاجوا إلى القتال في الشهر الحرام طلبوا من زعيمهم أن ينسيء المحرّم أي: يؤخره إلى صفر حتى يمكنهم الحرب في المحرم بعد الحج وما زالوا يؤخرون ويقدمون حتى اختلطت الشهور وأصبح رجب جمادى ورمضان شوال وهكذا، ودارت الشهور دورتها، وفي عام حجة الوداع أعلن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن ذلك بقوله: "إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض" يريد أن الشهور قد رجعت إلى مواضعها، وأصبح كل شهر في موضعه فوقع حجّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في موضعه.
6 إذ كفروا بالشرك وإنكار المعاد وتكذيب الرسل، ونسبة الولد لله تعالى ثم بالنسيء ازدادوا كفراً.
7 وهي: محرم ويجمع على محرمات ومحارم ومحاريم، وصفر ويجمع على أصفار وربيع الأول ويجمع على أربعاء وأربعة وربيع الثاني وجمادى الأولى ويجمع على جُماديات وتذكر وتؤنث فيقال: الأولى والأول، وجمادى الآخرة والآخر، ورجب ويجمع على أرجاب ورجاب، وشعبان ويجمع على شعابين وشعبانات، ورمضان ويجمع على رمضانات، ورماضين وأرمضة وشوال ويجمع على شواول وشواويل وشوالات، القعدة ويجمع على ذوات القعدة والحِجة بكسر الحاء وفتحها ويجمع على ذوات الحجة.
8 وهي: الأحد ويجمع على آحاد وأوحاد ووحود، والاثنين ويجمع على أثانين، والثلاثاء يذكر ويؤنث ويجمع على ثلاثاوات وأثالث والأربعاء ويجمع على أربعاوات وأرابيع، والخميس ويجمع على أخمسة وأخامس، والجمعة بضم الميم وإسكانها وفتحها ويجمع على جمع وجمعات، والسبت ويجمع على سبوت كفتح وفتوح وأسبات كقمع وأقماع.
9 اختلف فيمن كان أوّل من نسأ فقيل عمرو بن لحي، وقيل: رجل من كنانة يقال له القلمّس قال شاعرهم:
ومنا ناسىء الشهر القلمّس
وقال الكميت:
ألسنا الناسئين على معد ...
شهور الحل نجعلها حراما**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (7)  
الحلقة (459)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 368الى صــــ 372)


يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انْفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ (38) إِلَّا تَنْفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلَا تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (39) إِلَّا تَنْصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (40) 
شرح الكلمات:
مالكم؟ 1: أي أي شيء ثبت لكم من الأعذار.
انفروا: أي اخرجوا مستعجلين مندفعين.
اثاقلتم: أي تباطأتم كأنكم تحملون أثقالاً.
إلا تنصروه.: أي الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ثاني اثنين: أي هو وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه.
في الغار: غار ثور أي في جبل يقال له ثور بمكة.
لصاحبه: هو أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
سكينتهُ: أي طمأنينته.
كلمة الذين كفروا: هي الدعوة إلى الشرك.
السفلى: أي مغلوبة هابطة لا يسمع لها صوت.
وكلمة الله هي العليا: أي دعوة التوحيد "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله" هي العليا الغالبة الظاهرة.
معنى الآيات:
هذه الآيات نزلت في غزوة تبوك فقد بلغ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن هرقل ملك الروم قد جمع جموعه لحرب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فأعلن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ التعبئة العامة، وكان الزمن صيفاً حاراً وبالبلاد جدب ومجاعة، وكان ذلك في شوال من سنة تسع، وسميت هذه الغزوة بغزوة العسرة فاستحثَّ الربّ تبارك وتعالى المؤمنين ليخرجوا مع نبيهم لقتال أعدائه الذين عزموا على غزوه في عقر داره فأنزل تعالى قوله {يا أيها الذين آمنوا ما لكم إذا قيل لكم انفروا في سبيل الله} والقائل هو رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {انفروا في سبيل الله} أي اخرجوا للجهاد {في سبيل الله} أي لأجل رضاه سبحانه وتعالى وما عنده من نعيم مقيم. وقوله {مالكم} أي أي شيء يجعلكم لا تنفرون؟ وأنتم المؤمنون طلاب الكمال والإسعاد في الدارين. وقوله {اثاقلتم إلى الأرض} 2 أي تباطأتم عن الخروج راضين ببقائكم في دوركم وبلادكم. {أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من3 الآخرة؟} ينكر تعالى على من هذه حاله منهم، ثم يقول لهم {فما متاع الحياة الدنيا} أي ما كل ما يوجد فيها من متع على اختلافها بالنسبة إلى ما في الآخرة من نعيم مقيم في جوار رب العالمين {إلا قليل} تافه لا قيمة له؛ فكيف تؤثرون القليل على الكثير والفاني على الباقي. ثم قال لهم {إلاّ تنفروا} أي إن تخليتم عن نصرته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتركتموه يخرج إلى قتال الروم وحده {يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً ويستبدل قوماً غيركم4 ولا تضروه شيئاً والله على كل شيء قدير} . وفي هذا الخبر وعيد شديد اهتزت له قلوب المؤمنين.
وقوله تعالى {إلا تنصروه} 5 أي إن خذلتموه ولم تخرجوا معه في هذا الظرف الصعب فقد نصره الله تعالى في ظرف أصعب منه نصره في الوقت الذي أخرجه الذين كفروا {ثاني اثنين} 6 أي هو وأبو بكر لا غير، {إذ هما في الغار} أي غار ثور، {إذ يقول لصاحبه} : لما قال لو نظر أحدهم تحت قدميه لرآنا يا رسول الله، {لا تحزن إن الله معنا فأنزل الله سكينته عليه} فسكنت نفسه واطمأن وذهب الخوف من قلبه7، {وأيده بجنود لم تروها وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا} وهي دعوتهم إلى الشرك جعلها {السفلى} مغلوبة هابطة {وكلمة الله} كلمة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله {هي العليا} الغالبة الظاهرة {والله عزيز} غالب8 لا يغالب {حكيم} في تصرفه وتدبيره، ينصر من أراد نصره بلا ممانع ويهزم من أراد هزيمته بلا مغالب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الخروج إلى الجهاد إذا دعا الإمام بالدعوة العامة وهو ما يعرف بالتعبئة العامة أو النفير العام.
2- يجب أن يكون النفير في سبيل الله لا في سبيلٍ غير سبيله تعالى.
3- بيان حقارة الدنيا وضآلتها أمام الآخرة.
4- وجوب نصرة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في دينه في أمته في سنته.
5- شرف أبي بكر الصديق وبيان فضله.
6- الإسلام يعلو ولا يعلى عليه.
__________
1(ما) : حرف استفهام ومعناه التقرير والتوبيخ.
2 أصل {اثاقلتم} : تثاقلتم فأدغمت التاء في الثاء لقرب مخرجهما وزيدت همزة الوصل للتوصل إلى النطق بالساكن ومثله: اداركوا وادّارأتم، واطيرنا، وازينت.
3 أي: أرضيتم بنعيم الدنيا وراحتها بدلاً من نعيم الآخرة وسعادتها.
4 أي: لا يقعدون عند استنفارهم للجهاد والخروج معه، وأنتم بتخلفكم لا تضرونه شيئاً، في الآية دليل على حرمة التثاقل عن الجهاد إذا كان مع كراهته ولا حرمة مع عدم الكراهة إلاّ أن يعيّنه الإمام فيجب.
5 أصلها إن الشرطية أدغمت فيها لا النافية، والآية تحمل عتاباً شديداً، ومعنى الآية: إن تركتم نصرته فقد تكفل الله بها.
6 أي: أحد اثنين كثالث ثلاثة ورابع أربعة.
7 أي: قلب أبي بكر رضي الله عنه.
8 إذ أحبط تعالى أعمال قريش في طلبها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لتقتله حيث جعلت مائة ناقة لمن يأتيها برأسه وأنجى الله رسوله منهم وانتهى إلى المدينة ونصره عليهم.
****************************
انْفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالًا وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (41) لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضًا قَرِيبًا وَسَفَرًا قَاصِدًا لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ يُهْلِكُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ (42) عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (43) 
شرح الكلمات:
خفافاً وثقالاً: الخفاف جمع خفيف: وهو الشاب القوي البدن ذا الجدة من زاد ومركوب. والثقال جمع ثقيل: وهو الشيخ الكبير والمريض والفقير الذي لا جدة عنده.
ذلكم: أي الجهاد بالمال والنفس خير من التثاقل إلى الأرض وترك الجهاد حالاً ومآلاً.
عرضاً قريباً: غنيمة في مكان قريب غير بعيد.
أو سفراً قاصداً: أيما معتدلاً لا مشقة فيه.
الشقة: الطريق الطويل الذي لا يقطع إلا بمشقة وعناء.
عفا الله عنك: لم يؤاخذك.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحث على الخروج إلى قتال الروم بالشام ففي هذه الآيات يأمر تعالى المؤمنين بالخروج إلى الجهاد على أي حال كان الخروج من قوة وضعف فليخرج الشاب القوي كالكبير العاجز الضعيف والغني كالفقير فقال تعالى {انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً وجاهدوا1 بأموالكم وأنفسكم} أعداء الله الكافرين به وبرسوله حتى يدخلوا في الإسلام أو يعطوا الجزية ويقبلوا أحكام الإسلام {ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون} أي نفوركم للجهاد وقتالكم الكافرين إلى الانتهاء بهم إلى إحدى الغايتين خير لكم من الخلود إلى الأرض والرضا بالحياة الدنيا وهي متاع قليل، إن كنتم تعلمون ذلك، وقوله تعالى {لو كان عرضاً2 قريباً وسفراً قاصداً لاتبعوك ولكن بعدت عليهم الشقة} 3 يقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لو كان 
أولئك المتخلفون عن الجهاد من المنافقين وضعفة الإيمان قد دعوتهم إلى عرض قريب أي غنيمة حاضرة أو إلى سفر سهل قاصد معتدل لاتبعوك وخرجوا معك، ولكن دعوتهم إلى تبوك وفي زمن الحر والحاجة فبعدت عليهم الشقة فانتحلوا الأعذار إليك وتخلفوا. وقوله تعالى {وسيحلفون بالله} أي لكم قائلين: لو استطعنا أي الخروج لخرجنا معكم.
قال تعالى {يهلكون أنفسهم} حيث يجلبون لها سخط4 الله وعقابه {والله يعلم إنهم لكاذبون} في كل ما اعتذروا به. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى والثانية (41- 42) وأما الآية الثالثة فقد تضمنت عتاب الله تعالى لنبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث أذن لمن طلب منه التخلف عن النفور والنهوض إلى تبوك وكان من السياسة الرشيدة عدم الإذن لأحد حتى يتميز بذلك الصادق من الكاذب قال تعالى {عفا الله عنك} 5 أي تجاوز عنك ولم يؤاخذك وقدم هذا اللفظ على العتاب الذي تضمنه الاستفهام {لم أذنت لهم} تعجيلاً للمسرة للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ لو أخر عن جملة العتاب لأوجد خوفاً وحزناً، وقوله تعالى {حتى يتبين لك الذين صدقوا وتعلم الكاذبين} علة للعتاب على الإذن للمنافقين6 بالتخلف عن الخروج إلى تبوك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- إذا أعلن الإمام التعبئة العامة يحرم التخلف عن الجهاد ولا يقعد أحد، إلا بإذن لأجل علة قامت به فاستأذن فأذن له.
2- الجهاد كما يكون بالنفس يكون بالمال وهو خيرٌ من تركه حالاً ومآلاً.
3- الأيمان الكاذبة لإبطال حق أو إحقاق باطل توجب سخط الله تعالى وعذابه.
4- مشروعية العتاب للمحب.
5- جواز مخالفة الأولى على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لعدم علمه ما لم يعلِّمه الله تعالى.
__________
1 الآية محكمة ولم تنسخ، والمراد منها: أن الإمام إذا أعلن عن النفير العام، وجب الإسراع إلى الخروج معه على أي حال من كبر وصغر وغنى وفقر.
2 العرض: ما يعرض من منافع الدنيا، والمراد به هنا: الغنيمة أي: لو كان الذي دعوا إليه عرضا قريبا أو كان الذي دعوا إليه سفراً قاصداً أي: سهلا معلوم الطرق لاتبعوك.
3 الشقة: بالضم: السفر إلى أرض بعيدة وهي هنا تبوك، نظير هذه الآية من السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لو يعلم أحدهم أنه يحد عظماً سميناً أو مرماتين حسنتين لشهد العشاء.." المرماة: ظلف الشاة.
4 بسبب كذبهم ونفاقهم وأيمانهم الكاذبة.
5 أخبره بالعفو قبل العتاب رحمة به وإكراماً له، إذ لو قال له لِمَ أذنت لهم أوّلا لكان يطير قلبه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الفرق أي: الخوف.
6 هؤلاء قوم منافقون قالوا نستأذنه في القعود فإن أذن لنا قعدنا، وان لم يأذن لنا قعدنا. أمّا غير هؤلاء فقد رخّص له في الإذن لمن شاء في قوله: {فأذن لمن شئت منهم} من سورة النور.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (8)  
الحلقة (460)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 373الى صــــ 379)


**لاَ يَسْتَأْذِنُكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ أَن يُجَاهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ (44) إِنَّمَا يَسْتَأْذِنُكَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَارْتَابَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فَهُمْ فِي رَيْبِهِمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ (45) وَلَوْ أَرَادُواْ الْخُرُوجَ لأَعَدُّواْ لَهُ عُدَّةً وَلَكِن كَرِهَ اللهُ انبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُواْ مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ (46)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا يستأذنك: أي لا يطلبون منك إذناً بالتخلف عن الجهاد.
وارتابت قلوبهم: أي شكت في صحة ما تدعو إليه من الدين الحق.
في ريبهم: أي في شكهم.
يترددون: حيارى لا يثبتون على شيء.
لأعدّوا له عدّة: لهيأوا له ما يلزم من سلاح وزاد ومركوب.
انبعاثهم: أي خروجهم معكم.
فثبطهم: ألقي في نفوسهم الرغبة في التخلف وحببه إليهم فكسلوا ولم يخرجوا
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن غزوة تبوك وأحوال المأمورين بالنفير فيها فبعد أن عاتب الله تعالى رسوله في إذنه للمتخلفين أخبره أنه لا يستأذنه1 المؤمنون الصادقون في أن يتخلفوا عن الجهاد بأموالهم وأنفسهم وإنما يستأذنه {الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وارتابت قلوبهم} في الإيمان بالله ورسوله ووعده ووعيده، فهم حيارى مترددون لا يدرون أين يتجهون وهي حالة المزعزع العقيدة كسائر المنافقين، وأخبره تعالى أنهم كاذبون في اعتذارا تهم إذ لو أرادوا الخروج لأعدوا له عدته أي احضروا له أهبته من سلاح وزاد وراحلة ولكنهم كانوا عازمين على عدم الخروج بحال من الأحوال، ولو لم تأذن لهم بالتخلف لتخلفوا مخالفين قصدك متحدين أمرك. وهذا عائد إلى أن الله تعالى كره خروجهم لما فيه من الضرر والخطر فثبطهم بما ألقى في قلوبهم من الفشل رفي أجسامهم من الكسل كأنما قيل لهم اقعدوا مع القاعدين هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (44) {ولو أرادوا الخروج لأعدوا له عدته ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم2 فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين 3} وقوله تعالى في ختام الآية الأولى (44) {والله عليم بالمتقين} 4 فيه تقرير لعلمه تعالى بأحوال ونفوس عباده فما أخبر به هو الحق والواقع، فالمؤمنون الصادقون لا يطلبون التخلف عن الجهاد لإيمانهم وتقواهم، والمنافقون هم الذين يطلبون التخلف لشكهم وفجورهم والله أعلم بهم، ولا ينبئك مثل خبير.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضيلة الإيمان والتقوى إذ صاحبهما لا يمكنه أن يتخلف عن الجهاد بالنفس والمال.
2- خطر الشك في العقيدة وأنه سبب الحيرة والتردد، وصاحبه لا يقدر على أن يجاهد بمال ولا نفس.
3- سوابق الشر تحول بين صاحبها وبين فعل الخير.
__________**
1 لا يستأذنه المؤمنون لا في القعود ولا في الخروج وإنما هم مع مراده صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإذا أمر بأمر ابتدروه طاعة ومحبة ورغبة في رضا الله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 {انبعاثهم} : أي: خروجهم معك، ومعنى ثبَطهم: حبسهم عنك وخذلهم لأنهم قالوا: إن لم يأذن لنا في القعود أفسدنا بين صفوف المؤمنين.
3 القاعدون: هم أولو الضرر، والعميان والزمنى، والنساء والأطفال. والقائل لهم اقعدوا هو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما طلبوا منه الإذن بالقعود وجائز أن يكون قاله بعضهم لبعض أو قاله الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حال غضبه عليهم، أو هو تمثيل لخلق الله تعالى داعية القعود في قلوبهم حتى لا يخرجوا فيفسدوا.
4 فيه شهادة للمؤمنين الصادقين بالتقوى وهي دعامة الولاية الحقة لله تعالى، فالإيمان والتقوى بهما تثبت ولاية الله للعبد ومن والاه الله فلا خوف عليه ولا حزن.**
********************************
لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلَّا خَبَالًا وَلَأَوْضَعُوا خِلَالَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ وَفِيكُمْ سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ (47) لَقَدِ ابْتَغَوُا الْفِتْنَةَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَقَلَّبُوا لَكَ الْأُمُورَ حَتَّى جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَظَهَرَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ (48)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
لو خرجوا فيكم: أي مندسين بين رجالكم.
إلا خبالاً: الفساد في الرأي والتدبير.
ولأوضعوا خلالكم: أي لأسرعوا بينكم بالنميمة والتحريش والإثارة لإبقائكم في الفتنة.
وفيكم سماعون لهم: أي بينكم من يكثر السماع لهم والتأثر بأقوالهم المثيرة الفاسدة.
من قبل: أي عند مجئيك المدينة مهاجراً.
وقلّبوا لك الأمور: بالكيد والمكر والاتصال باليهود والمشركين والتعاون معهم.
وظهر أمر الله: بأن فتحت مكة ودخل الناس في دين الله أفواجاً.
وهم كارهون: أي لمجيء الحق وظهور أمر الله بانتصار دينه.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في فضح نوايا المنافقين وكشف الستار عنهم فقال تعالى {لو خرجوا فيكم} 1 أيها الرسول والمؤمنون أي إلى غزوة تبوك {ما زادوكم إلا خبالاً} 2 أي ضرراً وفساداً وبلبلة لأفكار المؤمنين بما ينفثونه من سموم القول للتخذيل والتفشيل،{ولأوض
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (9)  
الحلقة (461)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 379الى صــــ 384)


قُلْ أَنْفِقُوا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا لَنْ يُتَقَبَّلَ مِنْكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (53) وَمَا مَنَعَهُمْ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ مِنْهُمْ نَفَقَاتُهُمْ إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسُولِهِ وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الصَّلَاةَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كُسَالَى وَلَا يُنْفِقُونَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ (54) فَلَا تُعْجِبْكَ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ بِهَا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَتَزْهَقَ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ (55) 
شرح الكلمات:
طوعاً أو كرهاً.: أي وأنتم طائعون أو أنتم مكرهون على الإنفاق.
إنكم كنتم قوماً فاسقين: الجملة علة لعدم قبول نفقاتهم.
كسالى: متثاقلون لعدم إيمانهم في الباطن بفائدة الصلاة.
فلا تعجبك أموالهم: أي لا تستحسنوا أيها المسلمون ما عند المنافقين من مال وولد.
وتزهق أنفسهم: أي تفيض وتخرج من أجسامهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تعليم الله تعالى رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كيف يرد على المنافقين فقال له قل لهم أيها الرسول {انفقوا} 1 حال كونكم طائعين أو مكرهين {لن يتقبل منكم} ، أي أخبرهم أن ما ينفقونه في هذا الخروج إلى تبوك وفي غيره سواء أنفقوه باختيارهم أو كانوا مكرهين عليه لن يتقبله الله منهم لأنهم2 كانوا قوماً فاسقين بكفرهم بالله وبرسوله وخروجهم عن طاعتهما. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (53) أما الآية الثانية (54) فقد أخبر تعالى عن الأسباب الرئيسية التي حالت دون قبول نفقاتهم وهى أولاً الكفر بالله وبرسوله، وثانياً إتيانهم الصلاة وهم كسالى كارهون، وثالثاً كراهيتهم الشديدة لما ينفقونه قال تعالى {وما منعهم3 أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى4 ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون} 5 هذا ما تضمنته الآية الثانية أما الآية الثالثة (55) فإن الله تعالى ينهى رسوله والمؤمنين عن أن تعجبهم أموالهم وأولادهم مهما بلغت في الكثرة والحسن فيقول {فلا تعجبك أموالهم ولا أولادهم} أي لا تستحسنوها ولا تخبروهم بذلك. وبين تعالى لرسوله علة إعطائهم ذلك وتكثيره لهم فقال {إنما يريد الله ليعذبهم6 بها في الحياة الدنيا وتزهق أنفسهم وهم كافرون} ووجه تعذيبهم بها في الحياة الدنيا أن ما ينفقونه من المال في الزكاة والجهاد يشعرون معه بألم لا نظير له لأنه إنفاق يعتبرونه ضدهم وليس في صالحهم إذ لا يريدون نصر الإسلام ولا ظهوره، وأما أولادهم فالتعذيب بهم هو أنهم يشاهدونهم يدخلون في الإسلام ويعملون به ولا يستطيعون أن يردوهم عن ذلك، أيّ ألَمٌ نفسي أكبر من أن يكفر ولد الرجل بدينه ويدين بآخر من شروطه أن يبغض الكافر به ولو كان أباً أو أماً أو أخاً أو أختاً أو أقرب قريب؟ وزيادة على هذا يموتون وهم كافرون فينتقلون من عذاب إلى عذاب أشد، وبهذا سلى الرب تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بيان علة ما أعطى المنافقين من مال وولد ليعذبهم بذلك لا ليسعدهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير مبدأ أن الرياء مبطلة للعمل كالشرك محبط للعمل7.
2- إطلاق الفسق على الكفر فكل كافر فاسق على الإطلاق.
3- حرمة التكاسل في الصلاة وأن ذلك من صفات المنافقين.
4- وجوب رضا النفس بما ينفق العبد في سبيل الله زكاة أو غيرها.
5- كراهية استحسان المسلم لِمَا عند أهل الفسق والنفاق من مال ومتاع.
__________
1 روي أن هذه الآية نزلت في الجد بن قيس إذ هو الذي قال للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إئذن لي في القعود عن الخروج إلى قتال الروم وهذا مالي أعينك به والأمر في قوله: {انفقوا} للتسوية أي: انفقوا أولا تنفقوا فكلا الأمرين سواء، في عدم قبول ما تنفقون.
2 الجملة تعليلية أي: قوله: {لن يتقبل منكم} الخ ذكرت تعليلاً لعدم قبول ما ينفقون.
3 هذا بيان للتعليل السابق في عدم قبول نفقاتهم مع ذكر أسباب أخرى حالت دون قبول ما ينفقون.
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: إذا كان في جماعة صلى وإذا انفرد لم يصل. أي: المنافق لأنه لا يرجو على الصلاة ثواباً، ولا يخشى على تركها عقاباً وهذا منشأ الكسل في الصلاة وغيرها من سائر العبادات.
5 هنا مسألتان: الأولى: أنّ من مات على الكفر لا ينفعه ما عمله في الدنيا من خير إلاّ انه يخفف عنه العذاب لحديث أبي طالب، وأنه في ضحضاح من النار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه. كما أنه قد يكون سبباً في سعة رزقه في الدنيا للحديث، وأما الكافر فيطعم. الثانية أن من أسلم منهم يثاب على ما عمله من الخير أيام كفره.
6 فعل الإرادة يعني بنفسه تقول: أردت خيراً، وعدي هنا بللام لأجل التعليل كقول الشاعر:
أريد لأنسي حبها فكأنما ... تمثل لي ليلي بكل مكان
7 لقوله تعالى: {لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك} الآية، وقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في عبد الله بن جدعان وقد قالت له عائشة رضي الله عنها يا رسول الله أن ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذلك نافعه؟ قال: "لا ينفعه لأنه لم يقل يوماً رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين" رواه مسلم.
****************************
وَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُمْ لَمِنْكُمْ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ يَفْرَقُونَ (56) لَوْ يَجِدُونَ مَلْجَأً أَوْ مَغَارَاتٍ أَوْ مُدَّخَلًا لَوَلَّوْا إِلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَجْمَحُونَ (57) وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ فَإِنْ أُعْطُوا مِنْهَا رَضُوا وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَوْا مِنْهَا إِذَا هُمْ يَسْخَطُونَ (58) وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَضُوا مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ رَاغِبُونَ (59) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما هم منكم: أي في باطن الأمر لأنهم كافرون ووجوههم وقلوبهم مع الكافرين.
يفرقون: أي يخافون خوفاً شديداً منكم.
ملجأ: أي مكانا ًحصيناً يلجأون إليه.
أو مغارات: جمع مغارة وهي الغار في الجبل.
أو مدخلاً: أي سرباً في الأرض يستتر فيه الخائف الهارب.
يجمحون: يسرعون سرعة تتعذر مقاومتها وإيقافها.
يلمزك: أي يعيبك في شأن توزيعها ويطعن فيك.
إذا هم يسخطون: أي غير راضين.
حسبنا الله: أي كافينا الله كل ما يهمنا.
إلى الله راغبون: إلى الله وحده راغبون أي طامعون راجون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في هتك أستار المنافقين وإظهار عيوبهم وكشف عوراتهم ليتوب منهم من أكرمه الله بالتوبة فقال تعالى عنهم {ويحلفون بالله إنهم لمنكم} 1 أي من أهل ملتكم ودينكم، {وما هم منكم} أي في واقع الأمر إذ هم كفار منافقون {ولكنهم قوم يفرقون} أي يخافون منكم خوفاً شديداً فلذا يحلفون لكم إنهم منكم لتؤمنوهم على أرواحهم وأموالهم، ولبيان شدة فرقهم منكم وخوفهم من سيوفكم قال تعالى: {لو يجدون ملجأ} 2 أي حصناً {أو مغارات} أي غيراناً في جبال {أو مدخلاً} 3 أي سرباً في الأرض {لولوا} أي أدبروا إليها {وهم يجمحون} 4 أي مسرعين ليتمنعوا منكم. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى والثانية أما الآية الثالثة والرابعة (58- 59) فقد أخبر تعالى أن من المنافقين من يلمز الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أي يطعن فيه ويعيبه في شأن قسمة الصادقات وتوزيعها فيتهم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأنه لا يعدل في القسمة فقال تعالى {ومنهم من يلمزك5 في الصدقات فإن أعطوا منها رضوا} أي عن الرسول وقسمته {وإن لم يعطوا منها إذا هم يسخطون} هذا ما تضمنته الآية (58) وأما الآية الأخيرة (59) فقد أرشدهم الله تعالى إلى ما كان ينبغي أن يكونوا عليه فقال عز وجل {ولو أنهم رضوا6 ما أتاهم الله ورسوله} ، أي من الصدقات {وقالوا حسبنا الله} أي كافينا الله {سيؤتينا الله من فضله} الواسع العظيم ورسوله بما يقسم علينا ويوزعه بيننا {إنا إلى الله} وحده {راغبون} طامعون راجعون أي لكان خيراً لهم وأدْرَكَ لحاجتهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:.
1- الأَيمان الكاذب شعار المنافقين وفي الحديث آية المنافق ثلاث: (إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف وإذا أتمن خان) .
2- الجبن والخور والضعف والخوف من لوازم الكفر والنفاق.
3- عيب الصالحين والطعن فيهم ظاهرة دالة على فساد قلوب ونيات من يفعل ذلك.
4- مظاهر الرحمة الإلهية تتجلى في إرشاد المنافقين إلى أحسن ما يكونوا عليه ليكملوا ويسعدوا في الدارين.
5- لا كافي إلا الله، ووجوب انحصار الرغبة فيه تعالى وحده دون سواه.
__________
1 لأنهم يتخذون أيمانهم الكاذبة وقاية يتقون بها ما يخافونه من بطش المؤمنين بهم إذا عرفوا أنهم كافرون كما قال تعالى من سورتهم {اتخذوا أيمانهم جنّة} .
2 الملجأ مكان اللجأ يقال لجأت إلى كذا: إذا أويت إليه واعتصمت به وألجأت أمري إليه أي: أسندته.
3 المدخل: مفتعل اسم كان للإدّخال الذي هو افتعال من الدخول قلبت فيه تاء الافتعال دالاً لوقوعها بعد الدال فصارت مدخلاً بدل متدخل، ونظيره. إدّان أصلها إتدان، وقرأها يعقوب وحده أو مدخلاً بفتح الميم وإسكان الدال اسم مكان هي دخل.
4 الجموح: نفور في إسراع.
5 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أعطى بعض رعاة الغنم شيئاً لفقرهم فطعن أبو الحواظ المنافق فقال: ما هو بالعدل كيف يضع صدقاتكم في رعاء الغنم إعانة لهم. كما أنّ ذا الخويصرة التميمي واسمه حرفوص بن زهير وهو أصل الخوارج قال للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اعدل يا رسول الله فقال له: "ويلك ومَن يعدل إذا لم اعدل" فنزلت الآية وقال عمر دعني أضرب عنقه يا رسول الله فقال رسول الله: "معاذ الله أن يتحدث الناس أني أقتل أصحابي".
6 جواب لو محذوف تقديره: لكان خيراً لهم، وهو مذكور في التسفير في آخر الحديث.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (10)  
الحلقة (462)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 384الى صــــ 389)


**إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (60)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الصدقات: جمع صدقة وهي هنا الزكاة المفروضة في الأموال.
للفقراء: جمع فقير وهو من ليس له ما يكفيه من القوت ولا يسأل الناس.
والمساكين: جمع مسكين وهو فقير ليس له ما يكفيه ويسأل الناس ويذل نفسه السؤال.
والعاملين عليها: أي على جمعها وجابتها وهم الموظفون لها.
والمؤلفة قلوبهم: هم أناس يرجى إسلامهم أو بقاؤهم عليه إن كانوا قد أسلموا وهم ذوو شأن وخطر ينفع الله بهم إن أسلموا وحسن إسلامهم.
وفي الرقاب: أي في فك الرقاب أي تحريرها من الرق، فيعطى المكاتبون ما يسددون به نجوم أو أقساط كتابتهم.
وفي سبيل الله: أي الجهاد لإعداد العدة وتزويد المجاهدين بما يلزمهم من نفقة.
وابن السبيل: أي المسافر المنقطع عن بلاده ولو كان غنياً ببلاده.
فريضة من الله: أي فرضها أدته تعالى فريضة على عباده المؤمنين.
معنى الآية الكريمة:
بمناسبة لمز المنافقين الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والطعن في قسمته الصدقات بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أهل الصدقات المختصين بها والمراد بالصدقات الزكوات وصدقة التطوع 
فقال عز وجل {إنما الصدقات} محصورة في الأصناف الثمانية التي تذكر وهم:
(1) الفقراء1 وهم المؤمنون الذين لا يجدون ما يسد حاجتهم الضرورية من طعام وشراب وكساء ومأوى.
(2) المساكين2 وهم الفقراء الذين لا يجدون ما يسد حاجتهم ولم يتعففوا3 فكانوا يسألون الناس ويظهرون المسكنة4 لهم والحاجة.
(3) الموظفين فيها من سعاة جباة وأمناء وكتاب وموزعين يعطون على عملهم فيها أجرة أمثالهم في العمل الحكومي.
(4) المؤلفة قلوبهم وهم من يرجى نفعهم للإسلام والمسلمين لمناصبهم وشوكتهم في أقوامهم، فيعطون من الزكاة تأليفاً أي جمعاً لقلوبهم على الإسلام ومحبته ونصرته ونصرة أهله، وقد يكون أحدهم يسلم بعد فيعطى ترغيباً له في الإسلام، وقد يكون مسلماً لكنه ضعيف الإسلام فيعطى تثبيتاً له وتقوية على الإسلام.
(5) في الرقاب وهو مساعدة المكاتبين على تسديد أقساطهم ليتحرروا أما شراء عبد بالزكاة وتحريره فلا يجوز لأنه يعود بالنفع على دافع الزكاة لأن ولاء المعتوق له.
(6) الغارمين جمع غارم وهو من ترتبت عليه ديون بسبب ما أنفقه في طاعة الله تعالى على نفسه وعائلته، ولم يكن لديه مال لا نقد ولا عرض يسدد به ديونه.
(7) في سبيل الله وهو تجهيز الغزاة والإنفاق عليهم تسليحاً وإركاباً وطعاماً ولباساً.
(8) ابن السبيل وهم المسافرون ينزلون ببلد وتنتهي نفقتهم فيحتاجون فيعطون من الزكاة ولو كانوا أغنياء ببلادهم.
وقوله تعالى {فريضة من الله} 5 أي هذه الصدقات وقسمتها على هذا النحو جعله الله تعالى فريضة لازمة على عباده المؤمنين. وقوله {والله عليم} أي بخلقه وأحوالهم {حكيم} في شرعه وقسمته، فلذا لا يجوز أبداً مخالفة هذه القسمة فلا يدخل أحد فيعطى من الزكاة وهو غير مذكور في هذه الآية وليس شرطاً أن يعطى كل الأصناف فقد يعطى المرء زكاته كلها في الجهاد أو في الفقراء والمساكين، أو في الغارمين أو المكاتبين وتجزئة وإن كان الأولى أن يقسمها بين الأصناف المذكورة من وجد منها، إذ قد لا توجد كلها في وقت واحد.
**هداية الآية**
**من هداية الآية.:**
1- تقرير فرضية الزكاة.
2- بيان مصارف الزكاة.
3- وجوب التسليم لله تعالى في قسمته بعدم محاولة الخروج عنها.
4- إثبات صفات الله تعالى وهي هنا: العلم والحكمة، ومتى كان الله تعالى عليماً بخلقه وحاجاتهم حكيماً في تصرفه وشرعه وجب التسليم لأمره والخضوع له بالطاعة والانقياد.
__________**
1 قيل: الفقير هو صفة مشبهة من الفقر أي المتصف بالفقر وهو: عدم امتلاك ما به الكفافة لحاجته المعاشية وضده الغنى، والمسكين: ذو المسكنة وهي المذلة التي تحصل بسبب الفقر، والفقير والمسكين يغني ذكر أحدهما عن الآخر، أمّا إذا ذكراً معاً فلكلّ واحد حقيقة كما تقدم، وفي أيّهما أشدّ فقراً خلاف، وأحسن ما قيل هو أن الفقير هو الذي له بعض ما يكفيه ويقيمه، والمسكين: الذي لا شيء له.
2 قال القرطبي: فائدة الخلاف في الفقراء والمساكين تظهر فيمن أوصى بثلث ماله لفلان وللفقراء والمساكين فمن قال هما صنف واحد يكون الثلث الموصى به نصفه لفلان ونصفه الآخر للفقراء، ومن قال: هما صنفان يقسم الثلث الموصى به بينهم أثلاثاً.
3 اختلف في حالة الفقر التي يصح للفقير أن يأخذ معها الزكاة، فمن قائل إن لم يكن له مائتا درهم جاز له أخذ الزكاة، ومن قائل: خمسون درهماً ومن قائل: أربعون درهماً. ومن قائل: من كان قوياً على الكسب لقوة بدنه فلا يعطى الزكاة لحديث: "لا تحل الصدقة لغني ولا لذي مرّة سوي".
4 ورد الوعيد الشديد فيمن يطلب الصدقة وهو غني عنها من ذلك قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من سأل وعنده ما يغنيه فإنما يستكثر من النار" رواه أبو داود. قالت العلماء: إن الذي له شبع يوم وليلة لا يحل له أن يسأل. اختلف في نقل الزكاة من بلد إلى بلد، والراجح: الجواز لضرورة الفقر وشدته.
5 {فريضة} منصوب على المصدر المؤكد إذ تقدير الكلام: إنما فرض الله الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين الخ.. فريضة منه تعالى وهو العليم بخلقه الحكيم في تدبيره وصنعه.**
*************************
**وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (61) يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ لِيُرْضُوكُمْ وَاللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُرْضُوهُ إِنْ كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ (62) أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ مَنْ يُحَادِدِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَأَنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْخِزْيُ الْعَظِيمُ (63)* *
**شرح الكلمات.**
يؤذون النبي: أي الرسول محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والأذى المكروه يصيب الإنسان كثيراً أو يسيراً.
هو أذن: أي يسمع من كل من يقول له ويحدثه وهذا من الأذى.
قل أذن خير لكم: أي هو يسمع من كل من يقول له لا يتكبر ولكن لا يقر إلا الحق ولا يقبل إلا الخير والمعروف فهو إذن خير لكم لا إذن شر مثلكم أيها المنافقون.
ويؤمن للمؤمنين: أي يصدق المؤمنين الصادقين من المهاجرين والأنصار أما غيرهم فإنه وإن يسمع منهم لا يصدقهم لأنهم كذبة فجرة.
والله.: أحق أن يرضوه ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه.
من يُحادد الله ورسوله: أي يعاديهما، ويقف دائماً في حدّ وهما في حد فلا ولاء ولا موالاة أي لا محبة ولا نصرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في هتك أستار المنافقين وبيان فضائحهم قال تعالى: {ومنهم 1 الذين يؤذون النبي} أي من المنافقين أفراد يؤذون النبي بالطعن فيه وعيبه بما هو براء منه، ويبين تعالى بعض ذلك الأذى فقال {ويقولون هو أذن} أي يسمع كل ما يقال له، وحاشاه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقر سماع الباطل أو الشر أو الفساد، وإنما يسمع ما كان خيراً ولو كان من منافق يكذب ويحسن القول. وأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد عليهم بقوله {قل أذن خير2 لكم} يسمع ما فيه خير لكم، ولا يسمع ما هو شر لكم. إنه لما كان لا يواجههم بسوء صنيعهم، وقبح أعمالهم حملهم هذا الجميل والإحسان على أن قالوا: {هو أذن} طعناً فيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعيباً له. وقوله تعالى {يؤمن بالله ويؤمن للمؤمنين} هذا من جملة ما أمر الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقول للمنافقين رداً على باطلهم. أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يؤمن بالله رباً وإلهاً، {ويؤمن للمؤمنين} أي بصدقهم فيما يقولون وهذا من خيريّته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله {ورحمة3 للذين آمنوا منكم} أيضاً من خيريّته فهو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رحمة لمن آمن به واتبع النور الذي جاء به فكمل عليه وسعد به في حياتيه. وقوله تعالى {والذين يؤذون رسول الله} أي بأي نوع من الأذى قل أو كثر توعدهم الله تعالى بقوله {لهم عذاب أليم} وهو لا محالة نازل بهم وهم ذائقوه حتماً هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (61) أما الآية الثانية (62) فقد أخبر تعالى عن المنافقين أنهم يحلفون للمؤمنين بأنهم ما طعنوا في الرسول ولا قالوا فيه شيئاً يريدون بذلك إرضاء المؤمنين حتى لا يبطشوا بهم انتقاماً لكرامة نبيهم قال تعالى {يحلفون بالله4 لكم ليرضوكم والله ورسوله أحق5 أن يرضوه إن كانوا مؤمنين} أي فبدل أن يرضوا المؤمنين كان الواجب أن يرضوا الله تعالى بالتوبة إليه ويرضوا الرسول بالإيمان ومتابعته إن كانوا كما يزعمون أنهم مؤمنون.
وقوله في الآية الثالثة (63) {ألم يعلموا6 أنه من يحادد الله ورسوله} أي يشاقهما ويعاديهما فإن له جزاء عدائه ومحاربته نار جهنم خالداً فيها {ذلك الخزي العظيم} أي كونه في نار جهنم خالداً فيها لا يخرج منها هو الخزي العظيم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة أذية رسول الله بأي وجه من الوجوه.
2- كون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رحمة للمؤمنين دعوة للإيمان والإسلام.
3- توعد الله تعالى من يؤذى رسوله بالعذاب الأليم دليل على كفر من يؤذي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- بيان كذب المنافقين وجبنهم حيث يحلفون7 للمؤمنين أنهم ما طعنوا في الرسول وقد طعنوا بالفعل، وإنما حلفهم الكاذب يدفعون به غضب المؤمنين والانتقام منهم.
5- وجوب طلب رضا الله تعالى بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه.
6- ترعد من يحادد الله ورسوله بالعذاب الأليم.
__________**
1 قيل هذه الآية نزلت في عتاب بن قشير إذ قال: إنما محمد أذن يقبل كل ما قيل له. وقيل: نزلت في نبتل بن الحارث الذي قال فيه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من أراد أن ينظر إلى الشيطان فلينظر إلى نبتل بن الحارث" وكان ماكراً خبيثاً مشوّه الخلقة.
2 قرىء بالرفع والتنوين {أذنٌ خيرٌ لكم} قرأ الجمهور بالإضافة {أذن خيرٍ} .
3 أي: وهو رحمة. على أنّ رحمة: خبر لمبتدأ محذوف وقرىء: ورحمةٍ بالجر عطفا على {خيرٍ لكم} وفيه بُعدٌ كبير.
4 روي أنّ نفراً من المنافقين منهم الجلاس بين سويد ووديعة بن ثابت فقالوا: إن كان ما يقول محمد حقاً لنحن شرّ من الحمير وبينهم غلام فغضب لقولهم هذا وأخبر به الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فكذبوه في قوله فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية: {سيحلفون بالله لكم..} الخ.
5 قال سيبويه: تقدير الكلام، والله أحق أن يرضوه ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه ثم حذف طلباً للإيجاز كما قال الشاعر:
نحن بما عندنا وأنت بما ... عندك راض والرأي مختلف
والحامل على هذا التقدير لأن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لم يرض بقول الرجل: ما شاء الله وشئت فقال له: "قل ما شاء الله وحده" لأنّ العطف بالواو لا يقتضي الترتيب.
6 الاستفهام للإنكار والتوبيخ والمعنى: ألم يعلموا شأناً عظيماً هو من يجادل الله ورسوله له نار جهنم، والسحادة، المعاداة والمشاقة كأنّ كل واحد واقف في حدّ لا يتصل بالآخر، والفاء في {فأن له} لربط جواب شرط {من} وأعيدت أنّ في الجواب لتوكيد أنّ المذكورة قبل الشرط توكيداً لفظياً.
7 في الآية دليل جواز الحلف بالله وعدم جواز الحلف بغيره لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من حلف فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت ومن حلف له فليصدق".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (11)  
الحلقة (463)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 389الى صــــ 395)


**يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِم قُلِ اسْتَهْزِؤُواْ إِنَّ اللهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا تَحْذَرُونَ (64) وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ (65) لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ إِن نَّعْفُ عَن طَآئِفَةٍ مِّنكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَآئِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ مُجْرِمِينَ (66)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يحذر المنافقون: أي يخافون ويحترسون.
تنزَّل عليهم سورة: أي في شأنهم فتفضحهم بإظهار عيبهم.
تنبّئهم بما في قلوبهم: أي تخبرهم بما يضمرونه في نفوسهم.
قل استهزئوا: الأمر هنا للتهديد.
مخرج ما تحذرون: أي مخرجه من نفوسكم مظهره للناس أجمعين.
نخوض ونلعب: أي نخوض في الحديث على عادتنا ونلعب لا نريد سباً ولا طعناً.
تستهزئون: أي تسخرون وتحتقرون.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن المنافقين لكشف الستار عنهم وإظهارهم على حقيقتهم ليتوب منهم من تاب الله عليه قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم {يحذر1 المنافقون أن تنزّل عليهم2 سورة تنبئّهم بما في قلوبهم} أي يخشى المنافقون أن تنزل في شأنهم على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {سورة تنبئههم} أي تخبرهم بما في قلوبهم فتفضحهم، ولذا سميت هذه السورة بالفاضحة3 وقوله تعالى لرسوله {قل استهزئوا إن الله مخرج ما تحذرون} يهددهم تعالى بأن الله مخرج ما يحذرون إخراجه وظهوره مما يقولونه في خلواتهم من الطعن في الإسلام وأهله. وقوله تعالى {ولئن سألتهم} أي عما قالوا من الباطل. لقالوا {إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب4} لا غير. قل لهم يا رسولنا {أبا لله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون} وذلك أن نفراً من المنافقين في غزوة تبوك قالوا في مجلس لهم: ما رأينا مثل قرائنا هؤلاء أرغب بطوناً ولا أحذب ألسناً، ولا أجبن عند اللقاء! فبلغ ذلك النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ونزلت هذه الآيات: وجاءوا يعتذرون لرسوله الله فأنزل الله {لا تعتذروا5 قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم} أي الذي كنتم تدعونه، لأن الاستهزاء بالله والرسول والكتاب كفر مخرج من الملة، وقوله تعالى {إن 
نعف عن طائفة منكم} لأنهم يتوبون كمخشي بن حمير6، {نعذب طائفة} أخرى لأنهم لا يتوبون وقوله تعالى {بأنهم كانوا مجرمين} علة للحكم بعذابهم وهو إجرامهم بالكفر والاستهزاء بالمؤمنين إذ من جملة ما قالوه: قولهم في الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يظن هذا يشيرون إلى النبي وهم سائرون يفتح قصور الشام وحصونها فأطلع الله نبيه عليهم فدعاهم فجاءوا واعتذروا بقولهم إنا كنا نخوض7 أي في الحديث ونلعب تقصيراً للوقت، ودفعاً للملل عنا والسآمة فأنزل تعالى {قل أبالله} الآية.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الكشف عن مدى ما كان يعيش عليه المنافقون من الحذر والخوف.
2- كفر من استهزأ بالله أو آياته أو رسوله.
3- لا يقبل اعتذار 8من كفر بأي وجه وإنما التوبة أو السيف فيقتل كفراً.
4- مصداق ما أخبر به تعالى من أنه سيعذب طائفة فقد هلك عشرة بداء الدبيلة "خراج يخرج من الظهر وينفذ ألمه إلى الصدر فيهلك صاحبه حتماً".
__________**
1 يروى أن أحد المنافقين قال: والله وددت لو أني قُدّمت فجُلدت مائة ولا ينزل فينا شيء يفضحنا فنزلت الآية: {يحذر المنافقون..} وهي خبر وإن قال بعضهم هي إنشاء بمعنى: ليحذر المنافقون.
2 معلوم أن القرآن ينزل على الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله: {عليهم} بمعنى المؤمنين لأنهم والرسول في جانب والمنافقون في آخر، فصحّ أن يقال: تنزل على المؤمنين، والرسول معهم، وهو المختص بالوحي.
3 وسميت أيضاً: المثيرة، والمبعثرة، والحفارة لأنها أثارت كامن المنافقين وبعثرته وحفرت ما في قلوبهم وأخرجته.
4 ذكر الطبري أنّ قائل هذه المقالة: وديعة بن ثابت قال ابن عمر: رأيته معلقاً بحقب ناقة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يماشيها والحجارة تنكبه وهو يقول: إنّما كنّا نخوض ونلعب والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: أبالله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون.
5 {لا تعتذروا} نهاهم عن الاعتذار لأنه غير نافع لهم ولا مجدٍ واعتذر بمعنى: أعذر أي صار ذا عذر، والاعتذار محو أثر الموجدة أو هو القطع، أي قطع ما في القلب من الموجدة، ومنه قيل: عدرة الغلام: وهو ما يقطع منه عند الختان.
6 هو مخشي بن حمير الأشجعي وقد تاب عند سماعه هذه الآية وحسن إسلامه.
7 الخوص: الدخول في الماء، نم استعمل في كل دخول فيه تلويث وأذى.
8 اختلف العلماء في الهزل في سائر الأحكام كالبيع والنكاح والطلاق على ثلاثة أقوال لا يلزم مطلقاً، يلزم مطلقاً، التفرقة بين البيع وغيره، وهدا الراجح، لأنّ النكاح والطلاق والعتاق ورد فيها النص من السنة لحديث الترمذي وحسنه مع وصفه بالغرابة وبه العمل عد جماهير الصحابة والتابعين والفقهاء وهو: "ثلاث جدهن جد وهزلهن جد النكاح والطلاق والرجعة" وحديث الموطأ: "ثلاث ليس فيهن لعب: النكاح والطلاق والعتق".**
********************************
الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمُنْكَرِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (67) وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْكُفَّارَ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا هِيَ حَسْبُهُمْ وَلَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ (68) كَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْكُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرَ أَمْوَالًا وَأَوْلَادًا فَاسْتَمْتَعُوا بِخَلَاقِهِمْ فَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِخَلَاقِكُمْ كَمَا اسْتَمْتَعَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ بِخَلَاقِهِمْ وَخُضْتُمْ كَالَّذِي خَاضُوا أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (69) أَلَمْ يَأْتِهِمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَقَوْمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَأَصْحَابِ مَدْيَنَ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتِ أَتَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (70)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
المنافقون: أي الذين يظهرون للمؤمنين الإيمان بألسنتهم ويسترون الكفر في قلوبهم.
بعضهم هن بعض1: أي متشابهون في اعتقادهم وقولهم وعملهم فأمرهم واحد.
بالمنكر: أي ما ينكره الشرع لضرره أو قبحه وهو الكفر بالله ورسوله.
عن المعروف: أي ما عرفه الشرع نافعاً فأمر به من الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
يقبضون أيديهم: أي يمسكونها عن الإنفاق في سبيل الله.
نسوا الله فنسيهم: أي تركوا الله فلم يؤمنوا به وبرسوله فتركهم وحرمهم من توفيقه وهدايته.
عذاب مقيم: أي دائم لا يزول ولا يبيد.
بخلاقهم: أي بنصيبهم وحظهم من الدنيا.
وخضتم: أي في الكذب والباطل.
والمؤتفكات: أي المنقلبات حيث صار عاليها سافلها وهي ثلاث مدن1.
بالبينات: الآيات الدالة على صدقهم في رسالاتهم إليهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في هتك استار المنافقين وبيان فضائحهم لعلهم يتوبون. قال تعالى {المنافقون والمنافقات بعضهم من بعض} أي كأبعاض الشيء الواحد وذلك لأن أمرهم واحد لا يختلف بعضهم عن بعض في المعتقد والقول والعمل بيّن تعالى حالهم بقوله {يأمرون بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف} وهذا دليل على انتكاسهم وفساد قلوبهم وعقولهم، إذ هذا عكس ما يأمر به العقلاء، والمراد من المنكر الذي يأمرون به هو الكفر والعصيان، والمعروف الذي ينهون عنه هو الإيمان بالله ورسوله وطاعتهما. وقوله تعالى {ويقبضون أيديهم} كناية عن الإمساك وعدم البذل في الإنفاق في سبيل الله 2. وقوله {نسوا الله} فلم يؤمنوا به ولم يؤمنوا برسوله ولم يطيعوا الله ورسوله {فنسيهم} الله بأن تركهم محرومين من كل هداية ورحمة ولطف. وقوله {إن المنافقين هم الفاسقون} نقرير لمعنى {نسوا الله فنسيهم} ، إذ كفرهم بالله وبرسوله هو الذي حرمهم هداية الله تعالى ففسقوا سائر أنواع الفسق فكانوا هم الفاسقين الجديرين بهذا الوصف وهو الفسق والتوغل فيه. وقوله تعالى في الآية (68) {وعد3 الله المنافقين والمنافقات والكفار نار جهنم خالدين فيها هي حسبهم} 4 أي كافيهم {ولعنهم الله ولهم عذاب مقيم} أي دائم لا يزول ولا يبيد ولا يفنى فقد حملت هذه الآية أشد وعيد لأهل النفاق والكفر إذ توعدهم الرب تعالى بنار جهنم خالدين فيها وبالعذاب المقيم الذي لا يبارحهم ولا يتركهم لحظة أبد الأبد وذلك بعد أن لعنهم الله فأبعدهم وأسحقهم من كل رحمة وخير. وفي الآية الثالثة (69) يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمنافقين المستهزئين بالله وآياته ورسوله؟ أنتم أيها المنافقون كأولئك الذين كانوا من قبلكم في الاغترار بالمال والولد والكفر بالله والتكذيب لرسله حتى نزل بهم عذاب الله ومضت فيهم سنته في إهلاكهم هذا ما تضمنته الآية الكريمة إذ قال تعالى {كالذين من قبلكم6 كانوا أشد منكم قوة وأكثر أموالاً وأولاداً فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم} أي بنصيبهم الذي كتب لهم في الدنيا {فأستمتعتم بخلاقكم} أي بما كتب لكم في هذه الحياة الدنيا {كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم} أي سواء بسواء {وخضتم} في الباطل والشر وبالكفر والتكذيب {كالذي خاضوا7} أي كخوضهم سواء بسواء أولئك الهالكون {حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة} أي تلاشت وذهبت ولم ينتفعوا منها بشيء، {وأولئك هم الخاسرون} . وبما أنكم أيها المنافقون تسيرون على منهجهم في الكفر والتكذيب والاغترار بالمال والولد فسوف يكون مصيركم كمصيرهم وهو الخسران المبين. وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (70) {ألم يأتهم8 نبأ الذين من قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وأصحاب مدين والمؤتفكات أتتهم9 رسلهم بالبينات} أي الآيات الدالة على توحيد الله وصدق رسوله وسلامة دعوتهم كما جاءكم أيها المنافقون رسولنا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالبينات فكذبتم كما كذب الذين من قبلكم فنزل بهم عذاب الله فهلك قوم نوح بالطوفان وعاد بالريح العاتية، وثمود بالصاعقة، وقوم إبراهيم10 بسلب النعم وحلول النقم، وأصحاب مدين بالرجفة وعذاب الظلمة، والمؤتفكات11 بالمطر والإئتفاك أي القلب بأن أصبح أعالي مدنهم الثلاث12 أسافلها، وأسافلها أعاليها، وما ظلمهم الله تعالى بما أنزل عليهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون، وأنتم أيها المنافقون إن لم تتوبوا إلى ربكم سيحل بكم ما حل بمن قبلكم أو أشد لأنكم لم تعتبروا بما سبق.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- إن المنافقين لما كان مرضهم واحد وهو الكفر الباطني كان سلوكهم متشابها.
2- الأمر بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف علامة النفاق وظاهرة الكفر وانتكاس الفطرة.
3- الاغترار بالمال والولد من عوامل عدم قبول الحق والإذعان له والتسليم به.
4- تشابه حال البشر وإتباع بعضهم لبعض في الباطل والفساد والشر.
5- حبوط الأعمال بالباطل وهلاك أهلها أمر مقضى به لا يتخلف.
6- وجوب الاعتبار بأحوال السابقين والاتعاظ بما لاقاه أهل الكفر منهم من عذاب.
__________**
1 {بعضهم من بعض} : أي: هم كالشيء الواحد في الخروج عن الدين، أو هم متشابهون في الأمر بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف.
2 هي: سدوم، وعمورة، وأرمة، وكانت مدناً متتاخمة بعضها قريب من بعض.
3 أي: وصفهم بالبخل والشح كما قال تعالى: {أشحة على الخير} كما أن امتناعهم عن الخروج إلى الجهاد يعتبر قبضاً لأيديهم.
4 الأصل أن الوعد يكون في الخير والإيعاد يكون في الشر، وإطلاق الوعد على الوعيد كما هو هنا تهكم بهم.
5 {هي حسبهم} مبتدأ وخبر ومعناه: أنها كافية ووفاء لجزاء أعمالهم.
6 الكاف: في محل نصب أي: وعدكم الله أيها المنافقون والمنافقات كما وعد الذين من قبلكم نار جهنم تخلدون فيها.
7 الكاف: في محل نصب نعت لمصدر محذوف أي: وخضتم خوضاً كالذي خاضوا أي: في الباطل والشر والفساد. والذي بمعنى الجمع، ويحوز أن يكون الذين محذوف النون على لغةٍ هذيل قال شاعرهم:
وإن الذي حانت بفلج دماؤهم ... هم القوم كل القوم يا أم خالد
8 الاستفهام للتقرير، والتحذير بمعنى: ألم يسمعوا بإهلاكنا الكفار من قبلهم؟
9 أي بدلائل الحق والصدق، والجملة تعليلية.
10 هم نمرود بن كنعان وقومه.
11 قوم لوط عليه السلام.
12 تقدمت أسماء هذه المدن قريباً.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (12)  
الحلقة (464)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 395الى صــــ 400)

**
وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللهُ إِنَّ اللهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (71) وَعَدَ اللهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِّنَ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (72)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
والمؤمنون: أي الصادقون في إيمانهم بالله ورسوله ووعد الله ووعيده.
أولياء بعض: أيما يتولىّ بعضهم بعضاً في النّضرة والحماية والمحبة والتأييد.
ويقيمون الصلاة". أي يؤدونها في خشوع وافية الشروط والأركان والسنن والآداب.
ويؤتون الزكاة: أي يخرجون زكاة أموالهم الصامتة كالدراهم والدنانير والمعشرات، والناطقة كالأنعام: الإبل والبقر والغنم.
في جنات عدن: أي إقامة دائمة لا يخرجون منها ولا يتحولون1 عنها.
ورضوان من الله أكبر: أي رضوان الله الذي يحله عليهم أكبر من كل نعيم في الجنة.
**معنى الآيتين:**
بمناسبة ذكر المنافقين وبيان سلوكهم ونهاية أمرهم ذكر تعالى المؤمنين وسلوكهم الحسن ومصيرهم السعيد فقال {والمؤمنون والمؤمنات} أي المؤمنون بالله ورسوله ووعده ووعيده والمؤمنات بذلك {بعضهم أولياء بعض} أي يوالي بعضهم بعضاً محبة2 ونصرة وتعاوناً وتأييداً {يأمرون بالمعروف} وهو ما عرفه الشرع حقاً وخيراً من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال، {وينهون عن المنكر} وهو ما عرفه الشرع باطلاً ضاراً فاسداً من الشرك وسائر الجرائم فالمؤمنون والمؤمنات على عكس المنافقين والمنافقات في هذا الأمر وقوله تعالى {ويقيمون3 الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة} والمنافقون لا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى فهم مضيعون لها غير مقيمين لها، ويقبضون أيديهم فلا ينفقون، والمؤمنون يطيعون الله ورسوله4، والمنافقون يعصون الله ورسوله، المؤمنون سيرحمهم الله 5، والمنافقون سيعذبهم الله، {إن الله عزيز} غالب سينجز وعده ووعيده {حكيم} يضع كل شيء في موضعه اللائق به فلا يعذب المؤمنين وينعّم المنافقين بل ينعّم المؤمنين ويعذب المنافقين.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (72) {وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار} أي من خلال قصورها وأشجارها {خالدين فيها ومساكن} أي قصوراً طيبة في غاية النظافة وطيب الرائحة {في جنات عدن6} أي إقامة، وقوله {ورضوان من الله}أي يحله عليهم أكبر من الجنات والقصور وسائر أنواع النعيم. وقوله {ذلك هو الفوز العظيم} ذلك المذكور من الجنة ونعيمها ورضوان الله فيها هو الفوز العظيم. والفوز هو السلامة من المرهوب والظفر بالمرغوب. هذا الوعد الإلهي الصادق للمؤمنين والمؤمنات يقابله وعيد الله تعالى للمنافقين والكفار في الآيات السابقة، ونصه {وعد الله المنافقين والمنافقات والكفار نار جهنم خالدين فيها هي حسبهم ولعنهم الله ولهم عذاب مقيم} .
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان صفات المؤمنين والمؤمنات والتي هي مظاهر إيمانهم وأدلته.
2- أهمية صفات أهل الإيمان وهي الولاء لبعضهم بعضاً، الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر إقامة الصلاة، إيتاء الزكاة، طاعة الله ورسوله.
3- بيان جزاء أهل الإيمان في الدار الآخرة وهو النعيم المقيم في دار الإسلام.
4- أفضلية رضا7 الله تعالى على سائر النعيم.
5- بيان معنى الفوز وهو النجاة من النار، ودخول الجنة.**
__________
1 قال تعالى من سورة الكهف: {لا يبغون عنها حولاً} أي: تحولاً لأنّ نعيمها لا يُمل ولا تثشوق النفس لغيره أبداً.
2 شاهده من السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً" وشبّك بين أصابعه وقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحيح: "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر".
3 يشمل اللفظ: الصلوات الخمس والنوافل كما شمل الزكوات المفروضة والصدقات إذ المدح يحصل بهما معاً فرضا ونفلا.
4 أي: يؤدون الفرائض والسنن فعلا ويجتنبون المنهيات والمكروهات تركاً.
5 السين في {سيرحمهم} للتأكيد وتحمل معنى الخوف والرجاء وهما جناحا المؤمنين لا يطيرون في سماء الكمالات إلا بهما.
6 شاهدهُ في الصحيح قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "جنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وما فيهما، وجنتان من فضة آنيتهما وما فيهما، وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلاّ رداء الكبر على وجهه في جنة عدن" وقوله أيضاً في الصحيح: "إنّ للمؤمن في الجنة لخيمة من لؤلؤة واحدة مجوفة طولها ستون ميلا في السماء، للمؤمن فيها أهلون يطوف عليهن لا يرى بعضهم بعضاً".
7 أخرج الشيخان البخاري ومسلم، ومالك في الموطأ عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إنّ الله عزّ وجلّ يقول لأهل الجنة: يا أهل الجنة فيقولون لبيك ربنا وسعديك والخير بين يديك فيقول: هل رضيتم؟ فيقولون: وما لنا لا نرضى يا ربنا وقد أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحداً من خلقك فيقول: ألا أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك؟ فيقولون يا رب وأي شيء أفضل من ذلك؟ فيقول: أحل عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبداً"**
****************************
يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (73) يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ مَا قَالُوا وَلَقَدْ قَالُوا كَلِمَةَ الْكُفْرِ وَكَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِسْلَامِهِمْ وَهَمُّوا بِمَا لَمْ يَنَالُوا وَمَا نَقَمُوا إِلَّا أَنْ أَغْنَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ فَإِنْ يَتُوبُوا يَكُ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَإِنْ يَتَوَلَّوْا يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ (74)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
جاهد الكفار: ابذل غاية جهدك في قتال الكفار والمنافقين.
واغلظ عليهم: أي في القول والفعل أي شدد عليهم ولا تلن لهم.
كلمة الكفر: أي كلمة يكفر بها من قالها وهي قول الجلاس بن سويد: إن كان ما جاء به محمد حقاً لنحن شرّ من الحمير.
وهموا بما لم ينالوا: أي هموا بقتل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في مؤامرة دنيئة1 وهم عائدون من تبوك.
وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم: أي ما أنكروا أو كرهوا من الإسلام ورسوله إلا أن أغناهم الله بعد فقر أعلى مثل هذا يهمون بقتل رسول الله؟
**معنى الآيتين:**
يأمر تعالى رسوله محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بجهاد الكفار والمنافقين فيقول {يا أيها النبي2 جاهد الكفار والمنافقين} وجهاد الكفار يكون بالسلاح وجهاد المنافقين يكون باللسان، 3 وقوله تعالى {واغلظ عليهم4} أي شدد عملك وقولك، فلا هوادة مع من كفر بالله ورسوله، ومع من نافق الرسول والمؤمنين فأظهر الإيمان وأسر الكفر وقوله تعالى {ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير} أي جهنم يريد ابذل ما في وسعك في جهادهم قتلاً وتأديياً هذا لهم في الدنيا، وفي الآخرة مأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير، وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (74) {يحلفون بالله ما قالوا ولقد قالوا كلمة الكفر بعد إسلامهم وهموا بما لم ينالوا} هذا الكلام علّة للأمر بجهادهم والإغلاظ عليهم لقول الجلاس بن سويد المنافق: لئن كان ما جاء به محمد حقاً لنحن شر من الحمير سمعه منه أحد المؤمنين فبلغه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فجاء 
الجلاس يعتذر ويحلف بالله ما قال الذي قال فأكذبه الله تعالى في قوله في هذه الآية {يحلفون بالله ما قالوا ولقد قالوا كلمة الكفر وكفروا بعد إسلامهم} والسياق دال على تكرر مثل هذا القول الخبيث وهو كذلك. وقوله تعالى {وهموا بما لم ينالوا5} يعني المنافقين الذين تآمروا على قتل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عند عودته من تبوك في عقبة في الطريق إلا أن الله فضحهم وخيّب مسعاهم ونجى رسوله منهم حيث بعث عمار بن ياسر يضرب وجوه الرواحل لما غشوه فردوا وتفرقوا بعد أن عزموا على أن لزاحموا رسول الله وهو على ناقته بنوقهم حتى يسقط منها فيهلك أهلكهم الله. وقوله تعالى {وما نقموا} 6 أي وما كرهوا من رسول الله ولا من الإسلام شيئاً إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله وهل الغنى بعد الفقر مما ينقم منه، والجواب لا ولكنه الكفر والنفاق يفسد الذوق والفطرة والعقل أيضاً.
ومع هذا الذي قاموا به من الكفر والشر والفساد يفتح الرب الرحيم تبارك وتعالى باب التوبة في وجوههم ويقول {فإن يتوبوا} 7 من هذا الكفر والنفاق والشر والفساد8 يك ذلك {خيراً لهم} حالاً ومآلاً أي في الدنيا والآخرة، {وإن يتولوا} عن هذا العرض ويرفضوه فيصرون على الكفر والنفاق {يعذبهم الله عذاباً أليماً} أي موجعاً في الدنيا بالقتل والخزي، وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار، {ومالهم في الأرض من ولي} 9 يتولاهم ولا ناصر ينصرهم، أي وليس لهم في الدنيا من ولي يدفع عنهم ما أراد الله أن ينزله بهم من الخزي والعذاب وما لهم من ناصر ينصرهم بعد أن يخذلهم الله سبحانه وتعالى.
**هداية الآيتين.**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان آية السيف10 وهي {يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين} .
2- تقرير مبدأ الردة وهي أن يقول المسلم كلمة الكفر فيكفر بها وذلك كالطعن في الإسلام أو سب الله أو رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو التكذيب بما أمر الله تعالى بالإيمان به والتصديق بضده أي بما أمر الله بتكذيبه.
3- تقرير مبدأ التوبة من كل الذنوب، وأن من تاب تقبل توبته.
4- الوعيد الشديد لمن يصر على الكفر ويموت عليه.
__________**
1 اقرأ نصها في التفسير فإنها واضحة ومختصرة.
2 يدخل في هذا الخطاب أمته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 بأن يقول لهم الكدمة الغليظة الشديدة ويكفهر في وجوههم أي: يعبس ولا يبسط وجهه فيهم.
4 هذه الآية نسخت كل شيء من العفو، والصفح الذين كان الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يؤمر بهما إزاء المشركين والمنافقين.
5 أخرج مسلم عن حذيفة: "أن اثني عشر رجلاً سمّاهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فعدهم حذيفة واحدا واحدا قال قلت: يا رسول الله ألا تبعث إليهم فتقتلهم؟ فقال: أكره أن يقول العرب لما ظفر بأصحابه أقبل يقتلهم، بل يكفيهم الله بالدّبلة" وهي خراج يظهر في الظهر وينصب على الصدر يقتل صاحبه فوراً.
6 أي: ليس بنقمون شيئا إلا أنهم كانوا فقراء فأغناهم الله بما كان الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعطيهم من الغنائم، قيل لأحدهم: هل تجد في القرآن نظير قولهم اتق شر من أحسنت إليه؟ قال: نعم هو قوله تعالى: {وما نقموا إلاّ أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله} .
7 هذه الجملة متفرعة عن الكلام السابق وهي باب ذكر الوعد بعد الوعيد والترغيب بعد الترهيب، وهو أسلوب القرآن الكريم.
8 حذفت نون {يك} تخفيفاً إذ الأصل يكن.
9 هذه الجملة معطوفة على جملة: {يعذلهم الله} وهي وإن كانت اسمية لا يمتنع أن تكون جواباً ثانياً معطوفاً على جملة الجزاء، لأنه يغتفر في التابع مالا يغتفر في المتبوع، فالجزاء جزاءان، الأول: تعذيبهم والثاني: انعدام الولي والنصير لهم في الأرض كلها.
10 يروى عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: سيوف الله أربعة: واحد على المشركين قال تعالى: {فاقتلوا المشركين..} وثان على الكافرين قال تعالى: {قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر..} وثالث على المنافقين: قال تعالى: {يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين..} ورابع على البغاة. قال تعالى: {فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيىء إلى أمر الله} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (13)  
الحلقة (465)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 400الى صــــ 404)

وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ عَاهَدَ اللهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِن فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (75) فَلَمَّا آتَاهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ بَخِلُواْ بِهِ وَتَوَلَّواْ وَّهُم مُّعْرِضُونَ (76) فَأَعْقَبَهُمْ نِفَاقًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَوْنَهُ بِمَا أَخْلَفُواْ اللهَ مَا وَعَدُوهُ وَبِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْذِبُونَ (77) أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللهَ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُمْ وَأَنَّ اللهَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ (78)
شرح الكلمات:
ومنهم: أي من المنافقين.
لئن آتانا من فضله: أي مالاً كثيراً.
بخلوا به: أي منعوه فلم يؤدوا حقه من زكاة وغيرها.
فأعقبهم نفاقاً: أي فأورثهم البخل نفاقاً ملازماً لقلوبهم لا يفارقها إلى يوم يلقون
الله تعالى.
بما أخلفوا الله.: أي بسبب إخلافهم ما وعدوا الله تعالى به.
سرهم ونجواهم: أي ما يسرونه في نفوسهم ويخفونه، وما يتناجون به فيما بينهم.
علام الغيوب: يعلم كل غيب في الأرض أو في السماء.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في المنافقين وهم أصناف وهذا صنف1 آخر منهم قد عاهد الله تعالى لئن أغناهم من فضله وأصبحوا ذوي ثروة ومال كثير ليصدقن منه ولينفقنّه في طريق البر والخير، فلما أعطاهم الله ما سألوا وكثر مالهم شحوا به وبخلوا، وتولوا عما تعهدوا به وما كانوا عليه من تقوى وصلاح، وهم معرضون. فأورثهم هذا البخل وخلف الوعد والكذب {نفاقاً في قلوبهم2} لا يفارقهم حتى يلقوا ربهم. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {ومنهم من3 عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن ولنكونن من الصالحين فلما آتاهم4 من فضله بخلوا به وتولوا وهم معرضون فأعقبهم نفاقاً في قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون} . أما الآية الأخيرة (78) وهي قوله تعالى {ألم يعلموا أن الله يعلم سرهم ونجواهم وأن الله علام الغيوب؟؟} فإنها تضمنت توبيخ الله تعالى للمنافقين الذين عاهدوا الله وأخلفوه بموقفهم الشائن كأنهم لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم سرهم ونجواهم وأنه تعالى علام الغيوب، وإلا كيف يعدونه ويحلفون له أم يحسبون أن الله لا يسمع سرهم ونجواهم فموقفهم هذا موقف مخز لهم شائن، وويل لهم حيث لازمهم ثمرته وهو النفاق حتى الموت وبهذا أغلق باب التوبة في وجوههم وهلكوا مع الهالكين.
هداية الآيات.
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الوفاء بالعهود وخاصة عهود5 الله تعالى.
2- ذم البخل وأهله.
3- تقرير مبدأ أن السيئة يتولد عنها سيئة.
4- جواز تقريع وتأنيب أهل الباطل.
5- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى إذ لو راقب هؤلاء المنافقون6 الله تعالى لما خرجوا عن طاعته.
__________
1 قال قتادة: هذا رجل من الأنصار قال: لئن رزقني الله شيئاً لأدين فيه حقه ولأتصدقن فلما آتاه الله ذلك فعل ما قُصّ عليكم فاحذروا الكذب فإنه يؤدي إلى الفجور.
2 {نفاقاً} نكرة أي: نفاقاً ما من نوع من أنواع النفاق وليس هو نفاق الكفر إنما هو نفاق العمل.
3 الآية صريحة ودلالتها واضحة في أن أحد أفراد المؤمنين سأل الله المال سواء بواسطة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كأن قال له ادع الله لي، أو سأل بنفسه وقطع عهداً لربه بما ذكر في الآية، ولما أخلف ما عاهد الله عليه أصيب بمرض النفاق في قلبه- والعياذ بالله تعالى- وهل هو ثعلبة بن حاطب أو غيره أما ثعلبة فقد شهد بدراً، وأهل بدر ذُكر لهم وعد عظيم، فلا يصح أن يكون أحدهم وتع في هذه الفتة وان كان غيره فهو حق، وجائز أن يكون هذا الغير اسمه ثعلبة فتشابه الاسم بالاسم فطُن أنه البدري وليس هو والله اعلم. هذا والله إني لخائف من هذه الآية أن تنطبق عليّ فاللهم عفوك وغفرانك لي.
4 صيغة الجمع تدل على أن من عاهد الله لم يكن فرداً واحداً بل كان جماعة ولذا قال الضحاك: إنّ الآية نزلت في رجال من المنافقين: نبتل بن الحارث والجد بن قيس ومتعب بن قشير إلاّ أن قوله تعالى: {فأعقبهم نفاقاً} يتنافى مع كونهم منافقين، إلاّ أن يقال: زادهم نفاقاً خُلْفهم هذا على نفاقهم الأول. والله أعلم.
5 اختلف في نية الطلاق أو الصدقة بدون أن يلفظ هل يلزمه ما نواه بقلبه أو لا يلزمه، الراجح: أنه لا يلزمه ما لم يتلفظ به والدليل في قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إنّ الله تجاوز لأمتى عمّا حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم به" رواه الترمذي وقال فيه حسن صحيح، والشاهد في قوله: "أو تتكلم به" والعمل بهذا عند أهل العلم.
6 جاء في الصحيح قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدّث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف وإذا اؤتمن خان" ولي حديث آخر: "أربع من كنّ فيه كان منافقاً خالصاً ومن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعها إذا اؤتمن خان، وإذا حدّث كذب، وإذا عاهد غدر وإذا خاصم فجر" واختلف العلماء في تأويل هذين الحديثين، وقسموا النفاق إلى اعتقادي وعملي، فالاعتقادي: ما كان صاحبه كافراً بالله ورسوله مكذباً لهما، والعملي: ما كان صاحبه مؤمناً مصدقاً ولكن يأتي منه المحظورات جهلاً وفسقاً. وهذا صحيح. ولكن يتأتى لعبد يؤمن بالله ورسوله أن يتعمد الكذب على المسلمين وإخلاف الوعد لهم، والغدر بهم، وخيانتهم في أماناتهم والفجور في التخاصم معهم، ومن هنا كان المطلوب اجراء الخبر على ظاهره ما دام العبد يتعمد هذه المحظورات نكاية بالمسلمين وبغضا لهم وعدم اعتراف بحقوقهم وظلماً واعتداء عليهم، إذ مثل هذا لا يكون معه إيمان بالله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
******************************
الَّذِينَ يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ إِلاَّ جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ سَخِرَ اللهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (79) اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لاَ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِن تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَن يَغْفِرَ اللهُ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُواْ بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاللهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (80)
شرح الكلمات:
يلمزون: أي يعيبون ويطعنون
المطوّعين: أي المتصدقين بأموالهم زيادة على الفريضة.
إلا جهدهم: إلا طاقتهم وما يقدرون عليه فيأتون به.
فيسخرون منهم: أي يستهزئون بهم احتقاراً لهم.
استغفر لهم: أي اطلب لهم المغفرة أو لا تطلب.
لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين: أي إلى ما فيه خيرهم وسعادتهم وذلك لتوغلهم في العصيان.
معنى الآيتين:
ما زال السياق في التنديد بالمنافقين وكشف عوراتهم فقد أخبر تعالى أن {الذين يلمزون1 المطوعين2 من المؤمنين في الصدقات والذين لا يجدون إلا جهدهم3 فيسخرون منهم سخر الله منهم ولهم عذاب أليم} . أخبر تعالى أنه سخر منهم جزاء سخريتهم بالمتصدقين وتوعدهم بالعذاب الأليم. وكيفية لمزهم المتطوعين أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دعا إلى الصدقة فإذا جاء الرجل بمال كثير لمزوه وقالوا مراء، وإذا جاء الرجل بالقليل لمزوه وقالوا: الله غني عن صاعك هذا فأنزل الله تعالى فيهم هذه الآية ففضحهم وسخر منهم وتوعدهم بأليم العذاب وأخبر نبيه أن استغفاره لهم وعدمه سواء فقال {استغفر لهم4 أو لا تستغفر لهم إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم} وبين علة ذلك بقوله {ذلك بأنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله} ، وهذه العلة كافية في عدم المغفرة لهم لأنها الكفر والكافر مخلد في النار. وأخبر تعالى أنه حرمهم الهداية فلا يتوبوا فقال {والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين} لأن الفسق قد أصبح وصفاً لازماً لهم فلذا هم لا يتوبون، وبذلك حرموا هداية الله تعالى.
هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:
1- حرمة لمز المؤمن والطعن فيه.
2- حرمة السخرية بالمؤمن.
3- غيرة الله على أوليائه حيث سخر الله ممن سخر من المطوعين.
4- من مات على الكفر لا ينفعه الاستغفار له، بل ولا يجوز الاستغفار له.
5- التوغل في الفسق أو الكفر أو الظلم يحرم صاحبه الهداية.
__________
1 أخرج مسلم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: أمرنا بالصدقة فكنا نحامل على ظهورنا فتصدق أبو عقيل بنصف صاع، قال: وجاء إنسان بشيء أكبر منه فقال المنافقون إنّ الله لغني عن صدقة هؤلاء وما فعل هذا الآخر إلاّ رياء فنزلت: {الذين يلمزون المطوّعين..} الآية.
2 أصل المطوعين: المتطوعين أدغمت التاء في الطاء لقرب مخرجيهما وهم: الذين يفعلون الشيء تبرعاً من غير أن يجب عليهم.
3 الجهد: شيء قليل يعيش به المقل والجهد والجهد بالفتح أيضاً: الطاقة والسخرية: الاستهزاء، وعاملهم الله تعالى بالمثل فسخر منهم وهم لا يشعرون.
4 بيد أنه لما نزلت الآيات الفاضحة للمنافقين جاء بعضهم يعتذرون ويطلبون من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يستغفر لهم فاستغفر لهم رحمة بهم فأعلمه ربّه تعالى أنّ استغفاره لهؤلاء المنافقين مهما بلغ من الكثرة لا ينفعهم وذلك لكفرهم ونفاقهم وفسقهم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (14)  
الحلقة (466)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 404الى صــــ 407)


**فَرِحَ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ بِمَقْعَدِهِمْ خِلاَفَ رَسُولِ اللهِ وَكَرِهُواْ أَن يُجَاهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ وَقَالُواْ لاَ تَنفِرُواْ فِي الْحَرِّ قُلْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ أَشَدُّ حَرًّا لَّوْ كَانُوا يَفْقَهُونَ (81) فَلْيَضْحَكُواْ قَلِيلاً وَلْيَبْكُواْ كَثِيرًا جَزَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ (82) فَإِن رَّجَعَكَ اللهُ إِلَى طَآئِفَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسْتَأْذَنُوك  َ لِلْخُرُوجِ فَقُل لَّن تَخْرُجُواْ مَعِيَ أَبَدًا وَلَن تُقَاتِلُواْ مَعِيَ عَدُوًّا إِنَّكُمْ رَضِيتُم بِالْقُعُودِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ فَاقْعُدُواْ مَعَ الْخَالِفِينَ (83)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
فرح المخلفون: أي سرّ الذين تخلفوا عن الجهاد مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وقالوا: لا تنفروا في الحر: أي قال المنافقون لبعضهم بعضاً لا تخرجوا للغزو في الحر.
لو كانوا يفقهون: أي لو كانوا يفقهون أسرار الأمور وعواقبها ونتائجها لما قالوا: لا تنفروا في الحر ولكنهم لا يفقهون.
فليضحكوا قليلاً وليبكوا: أي في الدنيا، وليبكوا كثيراً في الدار الآخرة.
فإن رجعك الله إلى طائفة منهم: أي من المنافقين.
فاقعدوا مع الخالفين: أي المتخلفين عن تبوك من النساء والأطفال وأصحاب الأعذار.
**معنى الآيات:.**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن المنافقين فقال تعالى مخبراً عنهم {فرح المخلفون1} أي سر المتخلفون {بمقعدهم خلاف2 رسول الله} أي بقعودهم بعد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في المدينة {وكرهوا أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم} في سبيله، وكرههم هذا للجهاد هو ثمرة نفاقهم وكفرهم وقولهم {لا تنفروا في الحر} لأن غزوة تبوك كانت في شدة الحر، قالوا هذا لبعضهم بعضاً وهنا أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد عليهم قولهم هذا فقال {قل نار جهنم أشد حراً} فلماذا لا يتَّقونها بالخروج في سبيل الله كما يتقون الحر بعدم الخروج، وقوله تعالى {لو كانوا يفقهون} أي لما تخلفوا عن الجهاد لأن نار جهنم أشد حراً، ولكنهم لا يفقهون وقوله تعالى {فليضحكوا قليلاً} أي3 في هذه الحياة الدنيا بما يحصل لهم من المسرات {وليبكوا كثيراً} أي يوم القيامة لما ينالهم من الحرمان والعذاب، وذلك كان {جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون} من الشر والفساد، وقوله تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فإن رجعك الله إلى طائفة منهم4} أي فإن ردك الله سالماً من تبوك إلى المدينة إلى طائفة من المنافقين {فاستأذنوك للخروج} معك لغزو وجهاد {فقل لن تخرجوا معي أبداً، ولن تقاتلوا معي عدواً} وعلة ذلك {أنكم رضيتم بالقعود أول مرة فاقعدوا مع الخالفين} 5 أي من النساء 
والأطفال فإن هذا يزيد في همهم ويعظم حسرتهم جزاء تخلفهم عن رسول الله وكراهيتهم الجهاد بالمال والنفس في سبيل الله.
**هداية الآلات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- من علامات النفاق الفرح بترك طاعة الله ورسوله.
2- من علامات النفاق كراهية طاعة الله ورسوله.
3- كراهية الضحك والإكثار منه6.
4- تعمد ترك الطاعة قد يسبب الحرمان منها.
__________**
1 {المخلفون} هم المتركون في المدينة تركهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنون لأنهم غير أهل لصحبة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلذاكره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم أما هم فإنهم فرحوا بتخلفهم عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لنفاقهم وفسقهم.
2 {خلاف} لغة في خلف، واختير لفظ خلاف إشارة إلى أن المنافقين يحبّون مخالفة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين، وقعودهم وإن كان بإذن فإنه مخالف لإرادة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمر بالنفير العام وجاءوا هم يستأذنون في القعود.
3 {فليضحكوا} أمر، ومعناه التهديد أي: فليضحكوا في الدنيا قليلاً وليبكوا في الآخرة كثيراً، أو هو أمر بمعنى الخير وهو صحيح إذ هذا هو حالهم ومنتهى أمرهم.
4 قوله: {إلى طائفة} دليل على أن من المتخلفين ما كانوا منافقون ككعب بن مالك وهلال بن أمية ومرارة بن الربيع العامري.
5 {الخالفين} جمع خالف، كأنهم خلفوا الخارجين في ديارهم، واختيار لفظ الخالفين يحمل سباً لهم وعيباً، إذ الخالفون النساء، وخلف الشيء إذا فسد، ومنه خلوف فم الصائم، ومنه خلف اللبن: إذا قد بطول المكث في الإناء، وفي هذا دليل على أن استصحاب المخذل الفاسد في الغزوات لا يليق.
6 صح عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: "والله لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلاً ولبكيتم كثيراً ولخرجتم إلى الصُّعُدات تجأرون إلى الله تعالى" وورد أن كثرة الضحك تميت القلب وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جل ضحكه الابتسام.**
*****************************
وَلاَ تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُم مَّاتَ أَبَدًا وَلاَ تَقُمْ عَلَىَ قَبْرِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَفَرُواْ بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ (84) وَلاَ تُعْجِبْكَ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللهُ أَن يُعَذِّبَهُم بِهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَتَزْهَقَ أَنفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ (85)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولا تصل على أحد: أي صلاة الجنازة.
ولا تقم على قبره: أي لا تتول دفنه والدعاء له كما تفعل مع المؤمنين.
وماتوا وهم فاسقون.: أي خارجون عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
وتزهق أنفسهم: أي تخرج أرواحهم بالموت وهم كافرون.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق في شأن المنافقين المتخلفين عن غزوة تبوك، وإن كانت هذه الآية 
نزلت في1 شأن عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول كبير المنافقين وذلك أنه لما مات طلب ولده الحباب الذي سماه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عبد الله وقال له الحباب اسم الشيطان وسماه عبد الله جاءه فقال يا رسول الله إن أبي قد مات فأعطني قميصك2 أكفنه فيه، "رجاء بركته" وصل عليه واستغفر له يا رسول الله فأعطاه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ القميص وقال له إذا فرغتم فآذنوني فلما أراد أن يصلي عليه جذبه عمر وقال له: أليس قد نهاك الله أن تصلي على المنافقين فقال بل خيرني فقالوا استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم. فصلى عليه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية {ولا تصل على أحد منهم3 فات أبداً، ولا تقم على قبره} أي لا تتول دفنه والدعاء له بالتثبيت عند المسألة. وعلل تعالى لهذا الحكم بقوله {إنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله وماتوا وهم فاسقون} ، وقوله {ولا تعجبك أموالهم وأولادهم} أي لا تصل4 على أحد منهم مات يا رسول الله {ولا تعجبك أموالهم وأولادهم} فتصلي عليهم. إني إنما أعطيتهم ذلك لا كرامة لهم وإنما لأعذبهم بها في الدنيا بالغموم والهموم {وتزهق أنفسهم} أي ويموتوا {وهم كافرون} فسينقلون إلى عذاب أبدي لا يخرجون منه، وذلك جزاء من كفر بالله ورسوله.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- حرمة الصلاة على الكافر مطلقاً.
2- حرمة غسل الكافر والقيام على دفنه والدعاء له.
3- كراهة الصلاة على أهل الفسق دون الكفر.
4- حرمة الإعجاب بأحوال الكافرين المادية.
__________**
1 روى البخاري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "فصلى عليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثم انصرف فلم يمكث إلا يسيراً حتى نزلت الآيتان من براءة: {ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبداً} وما في التفسير من خبر ابن أبيّ رواه مسلم.
2 فإن قيل: كيف يعطي الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قميصه ليكفن فيه رئيس المنافقين وكيف صلى عليه واستغفر له وهو يعلم أنّه منافق؟ والجواب: أما اعطاؤه ثوبه ليكفن فيه فقد سبق أن أعطى عبد الله بن أبي ثوباً للعباس عم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فحفظ له هذه اليد فأعطاه ثوبه وأما الصلاة عليه فقد كانت قبل نهي الله تعالى عنها، وأما الاستغفار فقد خير فيه بقوله {استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم} فرأى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في استغفاره استئلافا للقلوب ففعل.
3 في الآية دليل على فرضية الصلاة على أموات المسلمين، ولا خلاف في هذا بين أهل العلم، وفي الآية إحدى موافقات عمر رضي الله عنه إذ أنزل الله تعالى هذا الحكم وهر ترك الصلاة على المنافقين بعد أن قال عمر: أليس قد نهاك الله أن تصلي على المنافقين، فالصلاة هنا هي الدعاء والاستغفار فلما صلى عليه نزلت الآية {ولا تصل على أحد..} الخ فترك الصلاة على المنافقين.
4 صلاة الجنازة هي: أن يكبر ثم يقرأ الفاتحة ثم يكبر ويصلي على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثم يكبر ويدعو للميت، ثم يكبر الرابعة ويسلم لفعل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذا وقوله: " إذا صليتم على الميت فأخلصوا له الدعاء" رواه أبو داود، ويستحب أن يقف الإمام عند رأس الرجل، وعجيزة المرأة، لورود الحديث بذلك في مسلم وأبي داود.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (15)  
الحلقة (467)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 407الى صــــ 413)


**وَإِذَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَجَاهِدُوا مَعَ رَسُولِهِ اسْتَأْذَنَكَ أُولُو الطَّوْلِ مِنْهُمْ وَقَالُوا ذَرْنَا نَكُنْ مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ (86) رَضُوا بِأَنْ يَكُونُوا مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ وَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ (87) لَكِنِ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ جَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْخَيْرَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (88) أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (89) وَجَاءَ الْمُعَذِّرُونَ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ لِيُؤْذَنَ لَهُمْ وَقَعَدَ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (90)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
استأذنك: أي طلبوا إذنك لهم بالتخلف.
أولوا الطول منهم: أي أولو الثروة والغنى.
ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين: أي اتركنا مع المتخلفين من العجزة والمرضى والأطفال والنساء.
مع الخوالف: أي مع النساء جمع خالفة المرأة تخلف الرجل في البيت إذا غاب.
طبع على قلوبهم: أي توالت ذنوبهم على قلوبهم فأصبحت طابعاً عليها فحجبتها المعرفة.
لهم الخيرات: أي في الدنيا بالنصر والغنيمة. وفي الآخرة بالجنة والكرامة فيها.
وأولئك هم المفلحون: أي الفائزون بالسلامة من المخوف والظفر بالمحبوب.
المعذرون: أي المعتذرون.
وقعد الذين كذبوا الله: أي ولم يأت إلى طلب الإذن بالقعود عن الجهاد منافقوا الأعراب.
**معنى الآيات:.**
ما زال السياق في كشف عورات المنافقين وبيان أحوالهم فقال تعالى {وإذا أنزلت1 سورة} أي قطعة من القرآن آية أو آيات {أن آمنوا بالله وجاهدوا مع2 رسوله} أي تأمر بالإيمان بالله والجهاد مع رسوله {استأذنك أولوا الطول منهم3} أي من المنافقين {وقالوا ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين} أي المتخلفين عن الجهاد للعجز كالمرضى والنساء والأطفال قال تعالى: في عيبهم وتأنيبهم {رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف} أي مع النساء وذلك لجبنهم وهزيمتهم النفسية وقوله تعالى {وطبع على قلوبهم} أي طبع الله على قلوبهم بآثار ذنوبهم التي رانت على قلوبهم فلذ اهم لا يفقهون معنى الكلام وإلا لما رضوا بوصمة العار وهي أن يكونوا في البيوت مع النساء هذه حال المنافقين وتلك فضائحهم إذا أنزلت سورة تأمر بالإيمان والجهاد يأتون في غير حياء ولا كرامة يستأذنون في البقاء مع النساء (لكن4 الرسول والذين آمنوا معه جاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم} ولم يستأذنوا ففازوا بكرامة الدنيا 
والآخرة قال تعالى {وأولئك لهم الخيرات} 5 أي في الدنيا بالانتصارات والغنائم وفي الآخرة بالجنة ونعيمها ورضوان الله فيها. وقال {وأولئك هم المفلحون} أي الفائزون بالسلامة من كل مرهوب وبالظفر بكل مرغوب وفسر تعالى تلك الخيرات وذلك الفلاح بقوله في الآية (89) فقال {أعد الله لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها} وأخبر عما أعد لهم من ذلك النعيم المقيم بأنه الفوز فقال {ذلك الفوز العظيم} . هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الأربع أما الآية الخامسة (90) فقد تضمنت إخبار الله تعالى عن منافقي الأعراب أي البادية، فقال تعالى {وجاء المعذرون6} أي المعتذرون أدغمت التاء في الذال فصارت المعذرون من الأعراب أي من سكان البادية كأسد وغطفان ورهط عامر بن الطفيل جاءوا يطلبون الإذن من رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالتخلف بدعوى الجهد والمخمصة، وقد يكونون معذورين حقاً وقد لا يكونون كذلك. وقوله {وقعد الذين كذبوا الله ورسوله} في دعوى الإيمان بالله ورسوله وما هم بمؤمنين بل هم كافرون منافقون، فلذا مال تعالى فيهم {سيصيب الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم} في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، إن ماتوا على كفرهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- القرآن هو مصدر التشريع الإلهي الأول والسنة الثاني.
2- مشروعية الاستئذان للحاجة الملحة.
3- حرمة الاستئذان للتخلف عن الجهاد مع القدرة عليه.
4- حرمة التخلف عن الجهاد بدون إذن من الإمام.
5- فضل الجهاد بالمال والنفس في سبيل الله.
6- بيان عظم الأجر وعظيم الجزاء لأهل الإيمان والجهاد.
__________**
1 السورة. طائفة من آيات القران لها مبدأ ومختم، والمراد بالسورة هنا: هذه السورة (التوبة) أو بعض آياتها الآمرة بالجهاد والإيمان.
2 {أن آمنوا} أن: تفسيرية فسرت مضمون السورة وهو الإيمان والجهاد.
3 أي: في القعود والتخلف عن الجهاد وهم أصحاب القدرة على الجهاد لصحة أجسامهم وكثرة أموالهم أما العجزة فإنهم غير مأمورين بالجهاد، والطول معنا: الغنى والقدرة المالية.
4 قوله: {لكن} الخ استدراك بيّن فيه تعالى حال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين وأنها أكمل الأحوال بعد ذكر حال المنافقين وما هم عليه من صفات النقص آذ أخبر أنهم لجبنهم يطلبون القعود عن الجهاد وأنهم لما ران على قلوبهم من أوضار الكفر والفسق لا يفقهون الكلام ولا يعرفون ما يضرهم ولا ما ينفعهم بخلاف الرسول والمؤمنين فقد ذكر صفاتهم الكمالية، وهي الجهاد بالمال والنفس وما فازوا به من عظيم الخيرات، وما آلوا إليه من الفلاح وهو النجاة من المرهوب والظفر بالمحبوب.
5 الخيرات: جمع خير على غير قياس كسرادقات، وحمامات جمع سرادق وحمام.
6 {المعذرون} هذا اللفظ صالح لأن يكون المراد به المعتذرون لعلل قامت بهم وصالح لأن يكون المراد به المعذرون وهم الذين لا عذر لهم ويعتذرون بغير حق موجب للعذر يقال: عذر فلان: إدا قصّر في الواجب واعتذر بدون عذر قام به. وهذا من بلاغة القرآن، اللفظ الواحد منه يحتمل وجهين وكلاهما حق ومراد.**
******************************
**لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرْضَى وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (91) وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ (92)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
على الضعفاء: أي كالشيوخ.
ولا على المرضى: كالعمى والزَمْنَى.
حرج: أي إثم على التخلف.
إذا نصحوا لله ورسوله: أي لا حرج عليهم في التخلف إذا نصحوا لله ورسوله وذلك بطاعتهم لله ورسوله مع تركهم الإرجاف والتثبيط.
ما على المحسنين من سبيل: أي من طريق إلى مؤاخذتهم.
لتحملهم.: أي على رواحل يركبونها.
تولوا ": أي رجعوا إلى بيوتهم.
تفيض من الدمع: أي تسيل بالدموع الغزيرة حزناً على عدم الخروج.**
معنى الآيتين:**
لما ندد تعالى بالمتخلفين وتوعد بالعذاب الأليم الذين لم يعتذروا منهم ذكر في هذه الآيات أنه لا حرج على أصحاب الأعذار وهم الضعفاء، كالشيوخ والمرضى والعميان وذوو العرج1 والفقراء الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون ولكن بشرط نصحهم لله ورسوله فقال عز 
وجل {ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج} أي إثم {إذا نصحوا لله ورسوله} 2 ومعنى النصح لله ورسوله طاعتهما في الأمر والنهي وترك الإرجاف والتثبيط والدعاية المضادة لله ورسوله والمؤمنين والجهاد في سبيل الله وقوله تعالى {ما على المحسنين من سبيل} أي ليس على من أحسنوا في تخلفهم لأنه أولاً بعذر شرعي3 وثانياً هم مطيعون لله ورسوله وثالثاً قلوبهم ووجوههم مع الله ورسوله وإن تخلفوا بأجسادهم للعذر فهؤلاء ما عليهم من طريق إلى انتقاصهم أو أذيتهم بحال من الأحوال، كما ليس من سبيل {على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم} إلى الجهاد معك في سيرك {قلت} معتذراً إليهم {لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه تولوا} أي رجعوا إلى منازلهم وهم يبكون والدموع تفيض من أعينهم4 حزناً {ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون} في سيرهم معكم وهم نفر منهم العرباص بن سارية وبنو مقرن وهم بطن من مزينة رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين.
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- لا حرج على أصحاب الأعذار الذين ذكر الله تعالى في قوله {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج} وفي هذه الآية {ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون} حرج وبشرط طاعة الله والرسول فيما يستطيعون والنصح5 لله والرسول بالقول والعمل وترك التثبيط والتخذيل والإرجاف من الإشاعات المضادة للإسلام والمسلمين.
2- مظاهر الكمال المحمدي في تواضعه ورحمته وبره وإحسانه إلى المؤمنين.
3- بيان ما كان عليه أصحاب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من المهاجرين والأنصار من الإيمان واليقين والسمع والطاعة والمحبة والولاء ورقة القلوب وصفاء الأرواح.
اللهم إنا نحبهم بحبك فأحببنا كما أحببتهم واجمعنا معهم في دار كرامتك.
__________**
1 شاهده في سورة الفتح: {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج} وقوله تعالى: {لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها} .
2 قال القرطبي: {نصحوا الله ورسوله} إذا عرفوا الحق وأحبّوا أولياءه وأبغضوا أعداءه، ومع قبول أعذار أصحاب الأعذار فقد خرج ابن أم مكتوم إلى أحد وهو رجل أعمى، وطلب أن يعطى الراية ليحملها، وخرج عمرو بن الجموح وهو أعرج خرج إلى أحد فقال له رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إنّ الله قد عذرك" فقال: والله لأحفرنّ بعرجتي هذه في الجنة.
3 روى أبو داود عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لقد تركتم بالمدينة أقواماً ما سرتم مسيراً ولا أنفقتم من نفقة ولا قطعتم من وادٍ إلاّ وهم معكم فيه، قالوا: يا رسول الله وكيف يكونون معنا وهم بالمدينة؟ قال: حبسهم العذر؟ "
4 {حزناً} منصوب على أنه مفعول لأجله، وجملة: {وأعينهم} : حال من {تولوا} .
5 النصح: إخلاص العمل من الغش يقال: نصح الشيء: إذا خلص، ونصح له القول: أي أخلصه له. وفي صحيح مسلم عن تميم الداري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "الدين النصحية- ثلاثا- قلنا لمن يا رسول الله قال: لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم" ذكر القرطبي معاني هذه النصائح بالتفصيل عند تفسير هذه الآية فليرجع إليها من طلب ذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (16)  
الحلقة (468)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 414الى صــــ 418)


**الجزء الحادي عشر**
**إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ وَهُمْ أَغْنِيَاء رَضُواْ بِأَن يَكُونُواْ مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ وَطَبَعَ اللهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (93) يَعْتَذِرُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ قُل لاَّ تَعْتَذِرُواْ لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكُمْ قَدْ نَبَّأَنَا اللهُ مِنْ أَخْبَارِكُمْ وَسَيَرَى الله عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (94) سَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللهِ لَكُمْ إِذَا انقَلَبْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لِتُعْرِضُواْ عَنْهُمْ فَأَعْرِضُواْ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ جَزَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ (95) يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ لِتَرْضَوْاْ عَنْهُمْ فَإِن تَرْضَوْاْ عَنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ (96)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنما السبيل: أي الطريق إلى المعاقبة.
أغنياء: واجدون لأهبة الجهاد مع سلامة أبدانهم.
الخوالف: أي النساء والأطفال والعجزة.
إذا رجعتم إليهم: أي إذا عدتم إليهم من تبوك، وكانوا بضعاً وثمانين رجلاً.
لن نؤمن لكم: أي لن نصدقكم فيما تقولون.
ثم تُرَدّون: أي يوم القيامة.
إذا انقلبتم: أي رجعتم من تبوك.
لتُعرِضوا عنهم: أي لا تعاقبوهم.
رجس: أي نَجَس لخُبْث بواطنهم.
**معنى الآيات:.**
ما زال السياق الكريم في المُخَلَّفين من المنافقين وغير المنافقين فقال تعالى {إنما1 السبيل} أي الطريق إلى عقاب المخلَّفين على الذين يستأذنونك في التخلُّف عن الغزو وهم أغنياء أي ذوو قُدرة2 على النفقة والسير {رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف} أي النساء {وطبع الله على قلوبهم} بسبب ذنوبهم فهم لذلك لا يعلمون أن تخلفهم عن رسول الله لا يُجديهم نفعاً وأنه يجرُّ عليهم البلاء الذي لا يطيقونه. هؤلاء هُم الذين لكم سبيل على عقابهم ومؤاخذتهم، لا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون، وطلبوا منك حملاناً فلم تجد ما تحملهم عليه فرجعوا إلى منازلهم وهم يبكون حزناً. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (93) أما الآيات الثلاث بعدها فهي في المخلَّفين من المنافقين يخبر تعالى عنهم فيقول {يعتذرون إليكم إذا رجعتم إليهم} يطلبون العذر منكم إذا رجعتم إلى المدينة من غزوكم. قل لهم يا رسولنا لا تعتذروا لأننا لا نؤمن لكم أي لا نصدقكم فيما تقولونه، لأن الله تعالى قد نَبَّأنَا من أخباركم3 وسيرى الله عملكم4 ورسوله. إن أنتم تبتم فأخلصتم دينكم لله، أو أصررتم على كفركم ونفاقكم، وستُردُّون بعد موتكم إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة وهو الله تعالى فينبئكم يوم القيامة بعد بعثكم بما كنتم تعملون من حسنات أو سيئآت ويجزيكم بذلك الجزاء العادل. وقوله تعالى {سيحلفون5 بالله لكم إذا انقلبتم إليهم لتعرضوا عنهم} يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين فيقول سيحلف لكم هؤلاء المخلَّفون إذا رجعتم إليهم أي إلى المدينة من أجل أن تعرضوا عنهم فأعرضوا6 عنهم أي لا تؤاخذوهم ولا تلتفوا إليهم إنهم رجْس أي نَجَس، ومأواهم جهنم جزاء لهم بما كانوا يكسبونه من 
الكفر والنفاق والمعاصي.. وقوله تعالى {يحلفون لكم} 7 معتذرين بأنواع من المعاذير لترضوا عنهم فإن ترضوا عنهم فلن ينفعهم رضاكم شيئاً لأنهم فاسقون والله لا يرضى عن القوم الفاسقين وما دام لا يرضى عنهم فهو ساخط عليهم، ومن سخط الله عليه أهلكه وعذبه فلذا رضاكم عنهم وعدمه سواء.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- لا سبيل إلى أذِيَّة المؤمنين الصادقين إذا تخلَّفوا فإنهم ما تخلفوا إلا لعذر. وإنما السبيل على الأغنياء القادرين على السير إلى الجهاد وقعدوا عنه لنفاقهم.
2- مشروعية الاعتذار على شرط أن يكون المؤمن صادقاً في اعتذاره.
3- المنافقون كالمشركين رجْس أي نَجَس لأن بواطنهم خبيثة بالشرك والكفر وأعمالهم الباطنة خبيثة أيضاً إذْ كلها تآمر على المسلمين ومكر بهم وكيد لهم.
4- حرمة الرضا على الفاسق المجاهر بفسقه، إذ يجب بُغْضه فكيف يُرضى عنه ويُحب؟
__________**
1 أي: العقوبة والإثم.
2 هؤلاء هم المنافقون تردد ذكرهم تنديداً بهم وكشفاً لحالهّم وتحذيراً من سلوكهم.
3 أي: أطلعنا على سرائركم وما تخفي نفوسكم.
4 أي: ما تستأنفونه من أعمال بعد اليوم صالحة أو طالحة.
5 أي: بأنهم ما قدروا على الخروج لأعذار لهم يدّعونها كذباً لتصفحوا عنهم، وتتركوا لومهم وعتابهم.
6 الفاء تفريعية أي: إذا كانوا يريدون الإعراض عنكم فأعرضوا عنهم وجملة: {إنهم رجس} : تعليلية أي علة للإذن لهم بالإعراض عنهم يريد: إنهم ذوو رجس.
7 المراد به: عبد الله بن أبيّ إذ حلف أن لا يتخلَّف بعد اليوم عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وطلب أن يرضى عنه.**
*****************************
**الأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلاَّ يَعْلَمُواْ حُدُودَ مَا أَنزَلَ اللهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (97) وَمِنَ الأَعْرَابِ مَن يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنفِقُ مَغْرَمًا وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَآئِرَةُ السَّوْءِ وَاللهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (98) وَمِنَ الأَعْرَابِ مَن يُؤْمِنُ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِندَ اللهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَّهُمْ سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (99)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الأعراب1: جمع أعرابي وهو من سكن البادية.
أشد كفراً ونفاقاً: أي من كفار ومنافقي الحاضرة.
وأجدر2: أي أحق وأولى.
حدود ما أنزل الله: أي بشرائع الإسلام.
مغرماً: أي غرامة وخسراناً.
ويتربص: أي ينتظر.
الدوائر: جمع دائرة: ما يحيط بالإنسان من مصيبة أو نكبة.
دائرة السوء: أي المصيبة التي تسوءهم ولا تسرهم وهي الهلاك.
قربات: جمع قربة وهي المنزلة المحمودة.
وصلوات الرسول: أي دعاؤه لهم بالخير.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الكشف عن المنافقين وإعدادهم للتوبة أو للقضاء عليهم ففي الآية الأولى (97) يخبر تعالى أن الأعراب3 وهم سكان البادية من العرب أشد كفراً ونفاقاً من كفار الحَضَر ومنافقيهم. وإنهم أجدر أي أخلق وأحق أي بأن لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله أي من الأحكام4 والسنن وذلك لبعدهم عن الاتصال بأهل الحاضرة وقوله تعالى {والله عليم حكيم} أي عليم بخلقه حكيم في شرعه فما أخبر به هو الحق الواقع، وما قضى به هو العدل الواجب. وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (98) {ومن الأعراب من يتخذ ما ينفق مغرماً} 5 أي من بعض الأعراب من يجعل ما ينفقه في الجهاد غرامة لزمَتْه وخسارة لحقَتْه في ماله وذلك لأنه لا يؤمن بالثواب والعقاب الأخروي 
لأنه كافر بالله ولقاء الله تعالى. وقوله عز وجل {ويتربص بكم الدوائر} أي وينتظر بكم أيها المسلمون الدوائر متى تنزل بكم فيتخلص منكم ومن الإنفاق لكم والدوائر جمع دائرة المصيبة والنازلة من الأحداث وقوله تعالى {عليهم دائرة السوء} 6 هذه الجملة دعاء عليهم. جزاء ما يتربصون بالمؤمنين. وقوله {والله سميع عليم} أي سميع لأقوالهم عليم بنيانهم فلذا دعا عليهم بما يستحقون. وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (99) {ومن الأعراب من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر7 ويتخذ ما ينفق قربات عند الله وصلوات الرسول} 8 إخبار منه تعالى بأن الأعراب ليسوا سواء بل منهم من يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر، فلذا هو يتخذ ما ينفق من نفقة في الجهاد قربات عند الله أي قرباً يتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى، ووسيلة للحصول على دعاء الرسول له، لأن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا أتاه المؤمن بزكاته أو صدقته يدعو له بخير، كقوله لعبد الله بن أبي أوفى: اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى، وقوله تعالى {ألا إنها قربة لهم} إخبار منه تعالى بأنه تقبلها منهم صارت قربة9 لهم عنده تعالى، وقوله تعالى {سيدخلهم الله في رحمته} بشرى لهم بدخول الجنة، وقوله {إن الله غفور رحيم} يؤكد وعد الله تعالى لهم بإدخالهم في رحمته التي هي الجنة فإنه يغفر ذنوبهم أولاً، ويدخلهم الجنة ثانياً هذه سنته تعالى في أوليائه، يطهرهم ثم ينعم عليهم بجواره.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن سكان البادية يُحرمون من كثير عن الآداب والمعارف فلذا سكن البادية غير محمود إلا إذا كان فراراً من الفتن.
2- من الأعراب المؤمن والكافر والبر والتقي والعاصي والفاجر كسكان المدن إلا أن كفار البادية ومنافقيها أشد كفراً ونفاقاً لتأثير البيئة.
3- فضل النفقة في سبيل الله والإخلاص فيها لله تعالى.**
__________**
1 والعرب: جيل من الناس واحدهم عربي وهم أهل الأمصار، والعرب العاربة: هم الخلص، والمستعربة هم الذين ليسوا بخلّص كأولاد إسماعيل عليه السلام، ويعرب بن قحطان هو أوّل من تكلَّم بالعربية وهو أبو اليمن كلها.
2 {أجدر} مأخوذ من جدر الحائط وهو رفعه بالبناء.
3 لمَّا ذكر تعالى حال منافقي الحضر ذكر هنا حال منافقي البادية ليُعرف الجميع.
4 وكذلك لا يعلمون حجج الله تعالى في ألوهيته وبعثة رسوله لقلَّة نظرهم وسوء فهمهم، ولذا لا حق لهم في الفيء، والغنيمة إلا أن يجاهدوا أو يتحولوا إلى الحواضر ويتركوا البادية لحديث مسلم. واختلف في صحة شهادة البادي على الحاضر، والراجح أنها تصح إذا كان عدلاً. وتكره إمامتهم لأهل الحضر عند مالك، وذلك لجهلهم بالشريعة وتركهم الجمعة.
5 أي غرما وخسرانا، وأصله لزوم الشيء، ومنه {إن عذابها كان غراما} أي: لازما.
6 قرىء {السوء} بالفتح والضم إلا قوله: {وما كان أبوك امرأ سوء} ، فإنه بالفتح لا غير، إذ السُوء بالضم: المكروه، والسوء بالفتح: الفساد. امرؤ سوء: أي: فاسد.
7 قيل: هم بنو مُقَرِّن من مزينة.
8 صلوات الرسول هي استغفاره ودعاؤه لهم بالخير والبركة.
9 أي: تقرّبهم من الله تعالى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (17)  
الحلقة (469)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 419الى صــــ 424)


**وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (100) وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَدُوا عَلَى النِّفَاقِ لَا تَعْلَمُهُمْ نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُهُمْ سَنُعَذِّبُهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَذَابٍ عَظِيمٍ (101) وَآخَرُونَ اعْتَرَفُوا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ خَلَطُوا عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَآخَرَ سَيِّئًا عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (102)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
والسابقون: أي إلى الإيمان والهجرة والنصرة والجهاد.
اتبعوهم بإحسان: أي في أعمالهم الصالحة.
رضي الله عنهم: بسبب طاعتهم له وإنابتهم إليه وخشيتهم منه ورغبتهم فيما لديه.
ورضوا عنه: بما أنعم عليهم من جلائل النعم وعظائم المِنَنْ.
وممن حولكم: أي حول المدينة من قبائل العرب.
مردوا: مرقوا وحذقوه وعتوْا فيه.
سنعذبهم مرتين: الأولى قد تكون فضيحتهم بين المسلمين والثانية عذاب القبر.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {والسابقون1 الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار} 2 وهم الذين سبقوا غيرهم.
إلى الإيمان والهجرة والنصرة والجهاد، والذين اتبعوهم3 في ذلك وأحسنوا أعمالهم فكانت موافقة لما شرع الله وبين رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الجميع رضي الله عنهم بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم، ورضوا عنه بما أنالهم من إنعام وتكريم، وأعد لهم جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً أي وبشرهم بما أعد لهم من جنات وقوله {ذلك الفوز العظيم} أي ذلك المذكور من رضاه تعالى عنهم ورضاهم عنه وإعداد الجنة لهم هو الفوز العظيم، والفوز السلامة من المرهوب والظفر بالمرغوب فالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هو الفوز العظيم، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (100) وأما الآية الثانية فقد تضمنت الإخبار بوجود منافقين في الأعراب4 حول المدينة، ومنافقين في داخل المدينة، إلا أنهم لتمرسهم وتمردهم في النفاق أصبحوا لا يُعرفون، لكن الله تعالى يعلمهم هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وممن حولكم من الأعراب منافقون ومن أهل المدينة مردوا5 على النفاق لا تعلمهم نحن نعلمهم} ، وقوله تعالى {سنعذبهم مرتين ثم يردون إلى عذاب عظيم} وعيد لهم نافذ فيهم لا محالة وهو أنه تعالى سيعذبهم في الدنيا مرتين مرة بفضحهم أو بما شاء من عذاب ومرة في قبورهم، ثم بعد البعث يردهم إلى عذاب النار وهو العذاب العظيم، وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (102) {وآخرون اعترفوا بذنوبهم خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً} 6 هؤلاء أُناس آخرون تخلفوا عن الجهاد بغير عذر وهم أبو لبابة ونفر معه ستة أو سبعة أنفار ربطوا أنفسهم في سواري المسجد لما سمعوا ما نزل في المتخلفين وقالوا لن نحل أنفسنا حتى يحلنا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وهو إيمانهم وجهادهم وإسلامهم وعملاً سيئاً وهو تخلفهم عن غزوة تبوك بغير عذر، فقوله تعالى {عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم} إعلامهم بتوبة الله تعالى عليهم فجاء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فحل رباطهم وقالوا لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذه أموالنا التي خلفتنا عنك خذها فتصدق بها واستغفر لنا فقال ما أمرت أن آخذ من أموالكم شيئاً.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل السبق للخير والفوز بالأولية فيه.
2- فضل أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على غيرهم ممن جاء بعدهم.
3- فضل التابعين لأصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إن أحسنوا المتابعة.
4- علْم ما في القلوب إلى الله تعالى فلا يعلم أحد من الغيب إلا ما علَّمه الله عز وجل.
5- الرجاء لأهل التوحيد الذين خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً بأن يغفر الله لهم ويرحمهم.
__________**
1 {السابقون} هم الذين صلّوا إلى القبلتين وأفضلهم الخلفاء الأربعة ثم الستة الباقون من المبشرين بالجنة نم أهل بدر ثم أصحاب أحد ثم أهل بيعة الرضوات بالحدييية، وأفضلهم أبو بكر على الإطلاق.
2 {الأنصار} : هم من أسلم من الأوس والخزرج بالمدينة ولم يعرفوا في الجاهلية بهذا الاسم وإنما سماهم الله تعالى به في الإسلام.
3 التابعون: جمع تابع أو تابعي، وهم الذين صحبوا الصحابة، وأكبر التابعين: الفقهاء السبعة وهم: سعيد بن المسيب، والقاسم بن محمد وعروة بن الزبير، وخارجة بن زيد، وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، وعبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود، وسليمان بن يسار. وكلهم من المدينة النبوية وأفضل نساء التابعين حفصة بنت سيرين وعمرة بنت عبد الرحمن وأم الدرداء.
4 الأحياء الذين كانوا حول المدينة هم: مزينة وجهينة وأسلم، وغفار وأشجع ولحيان وعصيّة وكان منهم منافقون.
5 يقال: مرد على الأمر: إذا مرن عليه ودرب به، ومنه الشيطان المارد سئل حذيفة عن المنافقين فأخبر أنهم اثنا عشر، ستة ماتوا بالدبيلة وأربعة ماتوا موتاً عادياً.
6 {خلطوا} يريد خلطوا حسنات أعمالهم الصالحة بسيئات التخلف عن الغزو والإنفاق في الجهاد والسير مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى تبوك. وعسى: فعل رجاء وهي في كلام الله تعالى كناية عن وقوع المرجو لا محالة.**
******************************
**خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِم بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاَتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَّهُمْ وَاللهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (103) أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (104) وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى الله عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (105) وَآخَرُونَ مُرْجَوْنَ لِأَمْرِ اللهِ إِمَّا يُعَذِّبُهُمْ وَإِمَّا يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (106)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
صدقة: مالاً يتقرب به إلى الله تعالى.
تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها: أي تطهرهم من ذنوبهم، وتزكيهم أنت أيها الرسول بها بدعائك لهم وثنائك عليهم.
وصل عليهم: أي ادع لهم بالخير.
إن صلاتك سكن لهم: أي دعاءك رحمة.
ويأخذ الصدقات: يتقبلها.
خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (103) أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (104) وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (105) وَآخَرُونَ مُرْجَوْنَ لِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِمَّا يُعَذِّبُهُمْ وَإِمَّا يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (106) 
مرجون لأمر الله: مؤخرون لحكم الله وقضائه.
عليم حكيم: أي بخلقه نيات وأموالاً وأعمالاً حكيم في قضائه وشرعه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد تقدم في الآية قبل هذه أن المتخلفين التائبين قالوا للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذه أموالنا1 التي تخلفنا بسببها صدقة فخذها يا رسول الله فقال لهم إني لم أُؤْمر بذلك فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية {خذ2 من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها وصل عليهم إن صلاتك سكن لهم، والله سميع عليم} فأمر تعالى رسوله أن يأخذ صدقة هؤلاء التائبين لأنها تطهرهم من ذنوبهم ومن أوضار الشُّح في نفوسهم وتزكيهم أيها الرسول بها بقبولك لها وصل عليهم أي ادع لهم بخير، إن صلاتك سكن3 لهم أي رحمة وطمأنينة في نفوسهم والله سميع لأقوالهم لمَّا قدموا صدقتهم وقالوا خذها يا رسول الله عليم بنياتهم وبواعث نفوسهم فهم تائبون توبة صدق وحق. وقوله تعالى {ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده} الاستفهام للتقرير أي هم يعلمون ذلك قطعاً، ويأخذ الصدقات4 أي يقبلها، وأن الله هو التواب أي كثير قبول التوبة من التائبين الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين ثم أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم حاضاً لهم على العمل الصالح تطهيراً لهم وتزكية لنفوسهم {وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون} 5 فيشكر لكم ويثني به عليكم {وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة} وهو الله عز وجل {فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون} ويجزيكم به الحسن بالحسن والسيء بمثله. وقوله تعالى {وآخرون مرجون لأمر الله. إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم} هذا هو الصنف الثالث من أصناف المتخلفين فالأول هم المنافقون والثاني هم التائبون والثالث هو المقصود بهذه الآية وهم ثلاثة أنفار كعب بن مالك ومرارة بن الربيع وهلال بن أمية فهؤلاء لم يأتوا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليعتذروا إليه كما فعل التائبون المتصدقون بأموالهم منهم أبو لبابة حيث ربطوا أنفسهم في سواري المسجد فأمر الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بمقاطعتهم6 حتى يحكم الله فيهم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى {مرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم} فإن عذبهم أو تاب عليهم فذلك لعلمه وحكمته. وبقوا كذلك حتى ضاقت بهم الأرض بما رحبت وضاقت عليهم أنفسهم ثم تاب الله تعالى عليهم كما جاء ذلك بعد كذا آية من آخر هذه السورة {إن الله هو التواب الرحيم} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الصدقة تكفر الذنوب ونطهر الأرواح من رذيلة الشح والبخل..
2- يستحب لمن يأخذ صدقة امرئ مسلم أن يدعو له بمثل: آجرك الله7 على ما أعطيت وبارك لك فيما أبقيت.
3- ينبغي للتائب من الذنب الكبير أن يكثر بعده من الصالحات كالصدقات والصلوات ونحوها.
4- فضيلة الخوف والرجاء فالخوف يحمل على ترك المعاصي والرجاء يعمل على الإكثار من الصالحات.
__________**
1 المال في فصيح اللغة: هو كل ما تموّل وتملك فهو مال. والمراد من قولهم هذه أموالنا يعنون ما لديهم من سائر أنواع المال. وأما في الزكوات فإنها خاصة بالعين المواشي والثمار والحبوب بشروطها التي هي النصاب والحول في العين والحصاد في الحبوب والتمر بلوغ خمسة أوسق، والوسق ستون صاعاً والصاع أربعة أمداد.
2 هذه الآية وإن نزلت في الذين خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً فإنها عامة في الأمة فعلى ولاة أمور المسلمين أن يجبوا الزكوات ويأخذوها من الأمة فريضة الله تعالى على المسلمين للقيام بمصالح المسلمين، والذين قدّموا أموالهم كلها أخذ منها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الثلث، وردّ عليهم الباقي. فقال مالك من تصدق بجميع ماله يجزئه منه الثلث أخذاً من هذه الحادثة.
3 معناه أنه إذا دعا لهم سكنت قلوبهم وفرحوا، واختلف هل هذه الصلاة على المتصدق باقية أو انتهت بوفاة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والصحيح أنها باقية. فمن أخذ صدقة متصدق يصلي عليه اقتداء برسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 أخرج مسلم: "لا يتصدق أحد بصدقة من كسب طيب إلا أخذها الله بيمينه فتربو في كفّ الرحمن حتى تكون أعظم من الجبل".
5 روى أبو داود وأحمد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إن أعمالكم تعرض على أقاربكم وعشائركم من الأموات فإن كان خيراً استبشروا به وإن كان غير ذلك قالوا: اللهم لا تمتهم حتى تهديهم كما هديتنا".
6 هؤلاء هم: كعب بن مالك وهلال بن أمية ومرارة بن الربيع.
7 هو معنى: {وصلِّ عليهم} إذ الصلاة الدعاء لغة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (18)  
الحلقة (470)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 425الى صــــ 431)


وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا وَكُفْرًا وَتَفْرِيقًا بَيْنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِرْصَادًا لِمَنْ حَارَبَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَيَحْلِفُنَّ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلَّا الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ (107) لَا تَقُمْ فِيهِ أَبَدًا لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ فِيهِ رِجَالٌ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَتَطَهَّرُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُطَّهِّرِين  َ (108) أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (109) لَا يَزَالُ بُنْيَانُهُمُ الَّذِي بَنَوْا رِيبَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَّا أَنْ تَقَطَّعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (110)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ضراراً: أي لأجل الإضرار.
وإرصاداً: اانتظاراً وترقباً.
إلا الحسنى: أي إلا الخير والحال الأحسن.
لا تقم فيه أبداً: أي لا تقم فيه للصلاة أبداً.
أسس على التقوى: أي بني على التقوى وهو مسجد قبا.
فيه رجال: هم بنو عَمرو بن عوف.
على تقوى من الله: أي على خوف.
ورضوان: أي رجاء رضوان الله تعالى.
على شفا جرف هار: أي على طرف جرف مشرف على السقوط، وهو مسجد الضرار.
ريبة في قلوبهم: أي شكاً في نفوسهم.
إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم: أي تُفْصَل من صدورهم فيموتوا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في فضح المنافقين وإغلاق أبواب النفاق في وجوههم حتى يتوبوا إلى الله تعالى أو يهلكوا وهم كافرون فقال تعالى ذاكراً فريقاً منهم {والذين اتخذوا مسجداً 1ضراراً وكفراً وتفريقاً 2 بين المؤمنين وإرصاداً لمن3 حارب الله ورسوله من قبل} إن المراد من هؤلاء الذين اتخذوا مسجداً ضراراً وكفراً اثنا عشر رجلاً من أهل المدينة كانوا قد أتوا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو شاخص إلى تبوك فقالوا يا رسول الله إنا قد بنينا مسجداً للعاجز منا والمريض واللّيلة المطيرة فَصَلِّ لنا فيه فقال لهم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنا الآن على جناح سفر وإن عدنا نصلي لكم فيه إن شاء الله أو كما قال. فلما عاد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من تبوك ووصل إلى مكان قريب من المدينة يقال له ذواوان وهو بلد بينه وبين المدينة ساعة من نهار نزل عليه الوحي بشأن مسجد الضرار فبعث مالك بن الدخشم أخا بني سالم بن عوف ومعن بن عدي أو أخاه عاصماً أخا بني العجلان فقال انطلقا إلى هذا المسجد الظالم أهله فاهدماه وحرقاه فخرجا مسرعين حتى أتيا بني سالم بن عوف وهم رهط مالك بن الدخشم فقال لمعن أنظرني حتى أخرج إليك بنار فخرج بسعف نخل قد أضرم فيه النار وأتيا المسجد وأهله فيه فأضرما فيه النار وهدماه وتفرق أهله ونزل فيهم قوله تعالى: {والذين اتخذوا مسجداً ضراراً} أي لأجل الإضرار المسجد النبوي ومسجد قباء حتى يأتيهما أهل الحي وقوله {كفراً} أي لأجل الكفر بالله ورسوله وقوله {وتفريقاً بين المؤمنين} علة ثالثة لبناء مسجد الضرار إذ كان أهل الحي مجتمعين في مسجد قباء فأرادوا تفرقتهم في مسجدين حتى يجد هؤلاء المنافقون مجالاً للتشكيك والطعن وتفريق صفوف المؤمنين على قاعدة: (فرق تسد) {وإرصاداً لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل} وهو أبو عامر الراهب الفاسق لأنه عليه لعائن الله هو الذي أمرهم أن يبنوه ليكون وكراً للتآمر والكيد وهذا الفاسق قال للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما وجدت قوماً يقاتلونك إلا قاتلتك معهم فكان مع المشركين في حروبهم كلها إلى أن أنهزم المشركون في هوازن وأيس اللعين ذهب إلى بلاد الروم يستعديهم على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ومن هنا أمر المنافقين ببناء مسجد الضرار ليكون كما ذكر تعالى حتى ينزل به مع جيوش الروم التي قد خرج يستعديها ويؤلَّبها إلا أنه خاب في مسعاه وهلك بالشام إلى جهنم وبئس المصير فهذا معنى قوله تعالى {وإرصاداً لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل} أي قبل بناء مسجد الضرار الذي هُدم وحُرق وأصبح موضع قمامة تلقى فيه الجِيَفْ والقمائم.
وقوله تعالى {وليحلفن إن أردنا إلا الحسنى} هذا قولهم لما حرق عليهم المسجد وهدم وانفضح أمرهم حلفوا ما أرادُوا ببنائه إلا الحالة التي هي حسنى لا سوء فيها إذ قالوا بنيناه لأجل ذي العلة ولليلة المطيرة. وقوله تعالى {والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون} تفيد لقولهم وتقرير لكذبهم. وقوله تعالى {لا تقم فيه أبداً} 4 نهيٌ للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يصلى لهم فيه كما واعدهم وهو ذاهب إلى تبوك. وقوله تعالى {لمسجد أسس5 على التقوى من أول يوم أحق أن تقوم فيه} وهو مسجده صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ومسجد قباء إذ كل منهما أسس من أول يوم على تقوى من الله ورضوان أي على خوف من الله وطلب رضاه، وقوله تعالى {فيه رجال يحبون أن يطهروا والله يحب المطهرين} ثناء على أهل قباء بخير وإخبار أنهم يحبون أن يتطهروا6من الخبث الحسِّي والمعنوي فكانوا يجمعون في الاستنجاء بين الحجارة والماء فأثنى الله تعالى عليهم بذلك، وقوله تعالى {أفمن أسّس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان} أي على مخافة من الله وطلب لرضاه خير أمن أسس بنيانه على شفا أي طرف جرف هار أي مشرف على السقوط، والجرف7 ما يكون في حافة الوادي من أرض يجرف السيل من تحتها التراب وتبقى قائمة ولكنها مشرفة على السقوط، وقوله تعالى {فانهار به في نار جهنم} أي سقط به ذلك الجرف في نار جهنم والعياذ بالله تعالى، هذا حال أولئك المنافقين الذين بنوا مسجد الضرار. وقوله تعالى {والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} أي لا يهديهم إلى ما يكمُلون به ويسعدون أي يحرمهم هدايته فيخسرون دنيا وأُخرى وقوله تعالى {لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنوا ريبة في قلوبهم8} أي شكاً واضطراباً في نفوسهم {إلا أن تقطع 9 قلوبهم} فيهلكوا والشك في قلوبهم أي فكان هذا البناء الظالم سبباً في تأصل النفاق 
والكفر في قلوبهم حتى يموتوا كافرين وقوله {والله عليم حكيم} تذييل للكلام بما يقرر مضمونه ويثبته فكونه تعالى علمياً حكيماً يستلزم حرمان أولئك الظلمة المنافقين من الهداية حتى يموتوا وهم كافرون إلى جهنم وذلك لتوغلهم في الظلم والشر والفساد.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أكبر مؤامرة ضد الإسلام قام بها المنافقون بإرشاد الفاسق أبي عامر الراهب.
2- بيان أن تنازع الشرف هو سبب البلاء كل البلاء فابن أُبَيّ حاربَ الإسلام لأنه كان يُؤمِّلُ في السُّلطة على أهل المدينة فحُرِمَها بالإسلام. وأبو عامر الراهب ترهَّب لأجل الشرف على أهل المدينة والسلطان الروحى فلذا لما فقدها حارب من كان سبب حرمانه وهو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى قال له مواجهة: ما قاتلك قوم إلا قاتلتك معهم. بل ذهب إلى الروم يؤلِّبهم على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ واليهود ما حاربوا الإسلام إلا من أجل المحافظة على أملهم في مملكة إسرائيل.
3- لا يصح الاغترار بأقوال أهل النفاق فإنها كذب كلها.
4- أيما مسجد بُني للإضرار والتفرقة بن المسلمين إلا ويجب هدمه وتحرم الصلاة فيه.
5- فضل التطهر والمبالغة في الطهارتين الروحية والبدنية.
6- التحذير من الظلم والإسراف فيه فإنه يحرم صاحبه هداية الله فيهلك وهو ظالم فيخسر دنيا وأُخرى.
__________**
1 روي أن رأس الفتنة كان أبا عامر الراهب الذي ذهب يستعدي الروم على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه.
2 {ضرارا} مفعول لأجله أي: لأجل مضارة أهل الإسلام بتفرقة المسلمين وإيجاد عداوات بينهم.
3 هو أبو عامر الراهب، وسمي الراهب: لأنه تنصّر وتعبد على دين النصارى ولما انهزمت ثقيف التحق بالروم ومات كافراً نالته دعوة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 أي: {لا تقم فيه} للصلاة. يقال: فلان قائم يصلي. و {أبداً} ، معناه في أي وقت من الأوقات مطلقاً. فأبداً: لفظ يفيد التأبيد المطلق.
5 {أسّس} أي: وضعت أسسه وبنيت جدره ورفت قواعده إذ الأس: أصل البناء، وكذلك الأساس، والجمع أسس وآساس جمع إساس. قال الشاعر:
أصح الملك ثابت الآساس ... في البهاليل من بني العباس
6لما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أهل قباء إن الله سجانه قد أحسن الثناء عليكم في التطهر فما تصنعون؟ قالوا: إنّا نغسل أثر الغائط والبول بالماء". رواه أبو داود. فكانوا يجمعون بين الاستجمار والاستنجاء مبالغة في التطهر، إن كان الاستجمار مجزئاً تخفيفاً على الأمة المسلمة.
7 الحرف: بالضم والإسكان كالرسْل والرسْل، وأصله من الجرف والإجتراف وهو اقتلاع الشيء من أصله.
8 وقيل: الريبة هنا: الحسرة والندامة، وحزازة وغيظاً والكل صالح لدلالة اللفظ عليه.
9 أي: إلى أن تقطع قلوبهم بالموت أي: إلا أن يموتوا.**
******************************  ***
إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (111) التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (112)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الجنة: هي دار السلام التي أعدها الله تعالى للمتقين.
يقاتلون: أي الكفار والمشركين.
وعداً: أي وعدهم وعداً حقاً.
في التوراة: أي مذكوراً في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن.
ومن أوفى بعهده: أي لا أحد أوفى بعهده من الله تعالى.
ذلك هو الفوز العظيم: أي ذلك البيع هو الفوز العظيم.
التائبون: أي من الشرك والنفاق والمعاصي.
العابدون: أي المطيعون لله في تذلل وخشوع مع حبهم لله وتعظيمهم له.
السائحون: أي الصائمون والخارجون في سبيل الله لطلب علم أو تعليمه أو جهاد لأعدائه.
الآمرون بالمعروف: أي بعبادة لله الله تعالى وتوحيده فيها.
الناهون عن المنكر: أي عن الشرك والمعاصي.
والحافظون لحدود الله: أي القائمون عليها العاملون بها.
وبشر المؤمنين: أي بالجنة دار السلام.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى حال المتخلفين عن الجهاد ذكر فضل الجهاد ترغيباً فيه وفيما أعد لأهله 
فقال {إن الله اشترى1 من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن2 لهم الجنة} وهذا هو المُثَّمَن الذي أعطى الله تعالى فيه الثمن وهو الجنة، وقوله {يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتُلون} أي أعداء الله المشركين {ويقتلون} 3 أي يستشهدون في معارك القتال وقوله {وعداً عليه حقاً4 في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن} أي وعدهم بذلك وعداً وأحقه حقاً أي أثبته في الكتب الثلاثة التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن تقريراً له وتثبيتاً وقوله {ومن أوفى بعهده من الله} استفهام بمعنى النفي أي لا أحد مطلقاً أوفى بعهده إذا عاهد من الله تعالى وقوله {فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به} فبناء على ذلك فاستبشروا5 أيها المؤمنون ببيعكم الذي بايعتم الله تعالى به أي فسروا6 بذلك وافرحوا وذلك البيع والاستبشار هو الفوز العظيم الذي لا فوز خير ولا أعظم منه.
وقوله {التائبون} 7 قوله: {والحافظون لحدود الله} هو ذكر لأوصاف أهل البيع وتحديد لهم فهم الموصوفون بتسع صفات الأولى التائبون أي من الشرك والمعاصي والثانية العابدون وهم المطيعون لله طاعة ملؤها المحبة لله تعالى والتعظيم له والرهبة منه والثالثة الحامدون لله تعالى في السراء والضراء وعلى كل حال والرابعة السائحون وهم الصائمون كما في الحديث8 والذين يخرجون في سبيل الله لطلب علم أو غزو أو تعليم أو دعوة إلى الله تعالى ليُعْبد ويوحَّد ويُطاع في أمره ونهيه والخامسة والسادسة الراكعون الساجدون أي المقيمون الصلاة المكثرون من نوافلها كأنهم دائماً في ركوع وسجود والسابعة والثامنة الآمرون بالمعروف وهو الإيمان بالله وتوحيده وطاعته وطاعة رسوله 
والناهون عن المنكر وهو الكفر به تعالى والشرك في عبادته ومعصية رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتاسعة الحافظون لحدود الله بالقيام عليها9 وعملها بعد العلم بها وقوله تعالى: {وبشر المؤمنين} وهم أهل الإيمان الصادق الكامل المستحقون لبشرى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالنصر والتأييد في الدنيا والنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة يوم القيامة اللهم اجعلنا منهم يا رب العالمين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان فضل الله تعالى ومننه على عباده المؤمنين حيث وهبهم أرواحهم وأموالهم واشتراها منهم.
2- فضل الجهاد والاستشهاد في سبيل الله.
3- على المؤمن أن يشعر نفسه أن بدنه وماله لله تعالى وأن عليه رعايتهما وحفظهما حتى ترفع راية الجهاد ويطالب إمام المسلمين بالنفس والمال فيقدم نفسه وماله إذ هما وديعة الله تعالى عنده.
4- على المؤمن أن لا يدخل الضرر على نفسه ولا على ماله بحكم أنهما لله تعالى.
5- على المؤمن أن يتعاهد نفسه ليرى هل هو متصف بهذه الصفات التسع أولاً فإن رأى نقصاً كمله وإن رأى كمالاً حمد الله تعالى عليه وحفظه وحافظ عليه.
__________**
1 حصل هذا لبعض أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في بيعة العقبة، إذ قال عبد الله بن رواحة للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "اشترط لربك ولنفسك ما شئت فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اشترط لربي أن تعبده ولا تشركوا به شيئاً، واشترط لنفسي أن تمنعوني مما تمنعون منه أنفسكم وأموالكم قالوا: فإذا فمنا ذلك فما لنا؟ قال: الجنة. قالوا: ربح البيع لا نقيل ولا نستقيل".
2 الباء في الشراء تدخل على الثمن تقول: بعتك الدار بكذا ألفاً، ولذا قال هنا: {بأن لهم الجنة} فالجنة هي الثمن المشتري به الأنفس والأموال.
3 قوله تعالى {يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون} بيَّن فيه مكان تسليم البضاعة المشتراه وهي الأنفس.
4 {وعدا} و {حقا} مصدران مؤكدان.
5 أي: أظهروا السرور على بشرة وجوهكم.
6 فسُرُّوا: أي أظهروا السرور.
7 {التائبون} هم الراجعون من الحالة المذمومة إلى الحالة المحمودة والتائب: الراجع، والراجع إلى الطاعة أفضل من الراجع عن المعصية لجمعه بين الأمرين.
8 روى الطبراني عن عائشة رضي الله عها أنها قالت: سياحة هذه الأمة الصيام، ورواه أبو هريرة مرفوعاً إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "سياحة أمتي الصيام" وروي أيضاً عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إن سياحة أمتي الجهاد في سبيل الله".
9 أي: القائمون بما أمر الله به، والمنتهون عمّا نهى عنه فحدود الله شرعه وهو فعل وترك، ففعل الأمر وترك النهي هو الحفظ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (19)  
الحلقة (471)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 432الى صــــ 435)

**مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ (113) وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ (114) وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِلَّ قَوْمًا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (115) إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ (116)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أن يستغفروا للمشركين: أي يسألون الله تعالى لهم المغفرة.
أولي قربى: أصحاب قرابة كالأُبَّوة والبُنَّوة والأُخوة.
موعدة: أي وعدٌّ وعده به.
تبرأ منه.: أي قال: إني بريء منك.
أواه حليم: الأواه: كثير الدعاء والشكوى إلى الله تعالى والحليم الذي لا يغضب ولا يؤاخذ بالذنب.
ما يتقون: أي ما يتقون الله تعالى فيه فلا يفعلوه أو لا يتركوه.
من ولي: الولي من يتولى أمرك فيحفظك ويعينك.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما مات أبو طالب1 على الشرك بعد أن عرض عليه الرسول كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله) فأبى أن يقولها وقال هو على ملة عبد المطلب قال له النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأستغفرنَّ لك ما لم أُنْهَ عن ذلك، واستغفر بعض المؤمنين أيضاً لأقربائهم الذين ماتوا على الشرك، أنزل الله تعالى قوله {ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم} إذ ماتوا على الشرك ومن مات على الشرك قضى الله تعالى بأنه في النار أي ما صح ولا انبغى2 للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا أي ما صح ولا انبغى استغفارهم. ولما قال بعضٌ إن إبراهيم قد استغفر لأبيه وهو مشرك قال تعالى جواباً {وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه} وهي قوله: {سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفياً} لكنه عليه السلام لما تبين له أن أباه عدو لله أي مات على الشرك تبرأ منه ولم يستغفر له، وقوله {إن إبراهيم لأواه حليم} 3 تعليل لمواعدة إبراهيم أباه بالاستغفار له لأن إبراهيم كان كثير الدعاء والتضرع والتأسف والتحسر فلذا واعد أباه، بالاستغفار له وقوله تعالى {وما كان الله ليضل قوماً بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون} هذه الآية نزلت رداً على تساؤلات الذين قالوا متندمين لقد كنا استغفرنا لأقاربنا المشركين فخافوا فأخبرهم تعالى أنه ليس من شأنه تعالى أن يضل قوماً بعد إذ هداهم إلى الصراط المستقيم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون وأنتم استغفرتم لأقربائكم قبل أن يبين لكم أنه حرام. ولكن إذا أراد الله أن يضل قوماً4 بيّن لهم ما يجب أن يتقوه فيه فإذا لم يتقوه أضلهم. وقوله تعالى {إن الله بكل شيء عليم} فلا يضل إلا من يستحق الضلال كما أنه يهدي من يستحق الهداية وذلك لعلمه بكل شيء وقوله تعالى {له ملك السموات والأرض} أي خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً فهو يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء يحيى ويميت يحيي بالإيمان ويميت بالكفر ويحيى الأموات ويميت الأحياء لكامل قدرته وعظيم سلطانه وقوله {وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير} أي ليس لكم من يتولاكم إذا تخلى عنكم وليس لكم من ينصركم إذا خذلكم فلذا وجبت طاعته والاتكال عليه، وحرم الالتفات إلى غيره من سائر خلقه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة الاستغفار لمن مات على الشرك لأن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به فلذا لا يطلب منه شيء أخبر أنه لا يفعله.
2- وجوب الوفاء بالوعود والعهود.
3- ليس من سنة الله تعالى في الناس أن يضل عباده قبل أن يبين لهم ما يجب عليهم عمله أو اتقاؤه.
4- ليس للعبد من دون الله من ولي يتولاه ولا نصير ينصره ولذا وجبت ولاية الله بطاعته واللجوء إليه بالتوكل عليه.
__________**
1 روى مسلم أنه لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة جاءه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فوجد عنده أبا جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية فقال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يا عم قل "لا إله إلا الله كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أمية يا أبا طالب: أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب فلم يزل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعرضها عليه ويعيد له تلك المقالة حتى قال أبو طالب آخر ما تكلم به: هو على ملّة عبد المطلب وأبي أن يقول لا اله إلا الله. فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أما والله لأستغفرن لك مالم أُنه عنك".
2 فإن قيل: إن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال يوم أحد "اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون" وهو طلب مغفرة، وطلب المغفرة هو الاستغفار. فالجواب: أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال ما قاله على سبيل الحكاية لا غير. إذ ذكر البخاري أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذكر نبيا قبله شجه قومه فجعل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يخبر عنه بأنَّه قال: اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون.
3 ذكروا لكملة أواه عشرة تأويلات وما ذُكر في التفسير أولى بها كلها ولو قلنا إن الأواه كثير قول: أوّاه تأسفا وتحسرا وشفقة ورحمة لكان أولى بدلالة اللفظ عليه.
4 شاهد هذا قوله تعالى: {وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول} : فإنه يأمرهم أولا وينهاهم فإن لم يمتثلوا استحقوا العذاب.**
**************************
**النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالأَنصَارِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِّنْهُمْ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (117) وَعَلَى الثَّلاَثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُواْ حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ وَظَنُّواْ أَن لاَّ مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللهِ إِلاَّ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُواْ إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (118) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللهَ وَكُونُواْ مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ (119)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
المهاجرين: الذين هجروا ديارهم من مكة وغيرها ولحقوا برسول الله بالمدينة.
الأنصار: هم سكان المدينة من الأوس والخزرج آمنوا ونصروا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ساعة العسرة 1: هي أيام الخروج إلى تبوك لشدة الحر والجوع والعطش.
يزيغ قلوب: أي تميل عن الحق لشدة الحال وصعوبة الموقف.
الثلاثة الذين خلفوا: هم كعب بن مالك ومرارة بن الربيع وهلال بن أمية.
بما رحبت: أي على اتساعها ورحابتها.
أن لا ملجأ: أي إذ لا مكان للُّجوء فيه والهرب إليه.
الصادقين: في نياتهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم والصدق ضد الكذب.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في أحداث غزوة تبوك وفي هذه الآيات الثلاث إعلان عن شرف وكرامة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه البررة من الأنصار والمهاجرة إذ قال تعالى {لقد تاب الله2 على النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار} أي أدامها (التوبة) وقبلها وقوله {الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة} 3 أي عند خروجه إلى تبوك في الحر الشديد والفاقة الشديدة وقوله {من بعد ما كاد يزيغ قلوبك4 فريق منهم} وذلك لصعوبة الحال وشدة الموقف لقد عطشوا يوماً كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه كان أحدنا يذبح بعيره ويعصر فرثه فيشرب ماءه ويضع بعضه على كبده فخطر ببعض القوم خواطر كادت القلوب تزيغ أي تميل عن الحق ولكن الله تعالى ثبتهم فلم يقولوا سوءاً ولم يعملوه لأجل هذا أعلن الله تعالى في هذه الآيات عن كرامتهم وعلو مقامهم ثم تاب عليهم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وقوله {وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا} وهم كعب بن مالك ومرارة بن الربيع وهلال بن أمية ومعنى خلفوا أرجئوا في البت في توبتهم إذ تقدم قوله تعالى {وآخرون مرجون لأمر الله} فقد تخلفت توبتهم خمسين يوماً {حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت5 وضاقت عليهم أنفسهم6 وظنوا أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه} فصبروا على شدة ألم النفس من جراء المقاطعة التي أعلنها رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لهم انتظاراً لحكم الله لأنهم تخلفوا عن الخروج مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى تبوك ولم يكن لهم عذر، فلذا لما قدم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تقدم المخلفون فاعتذروا فقبل منهم رسول الله وتاب الله على المؤمنين منهم ولم يتقدم هؤلاء الثلاثة ليعتذروا خوفاً من الكذب فآثروا جانب الصدق فأذاقهم الله ألم المقاطعة ثم تاب عليهم وجعلهم مثلاً للصدق فدعا المؤمنين أن يكونوا معهم فقال {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين} أي اتقوا الله بإتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه وكونوا من الصادقين7 في نياتهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم تكونوا مع الصادقين في الآخرة مع النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما وسائر النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- بيان فضل غزوة العسرة على غيرها من الغزوات "وهي غزوة تبوك".
3- بيان فضل الله على المؤمنين بعصمة قلوبهم من الزيغ في حال الشدة.
4- بيان فضل كعب بن مالك وصاحبيه في صبرهم وصدقهم ولجوئهم إلى الله تعالى حتى فرج عليهم وتاب عليهم وكانوا مثالاً للصدق.
5- وجوب التقوى والصدق في النيات والأقوال والأحوال والأعمال.
__________**
1 لفظ الساعة يطلق على ظرف الزمان يطول ويقصر فقد أطلق على يوم القيامة وأطلق على ستين دقيقة، والمراد بالساعة: أيام غزوة تبوك.
2 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما كانت التوبة على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأجل إذنه للمنافقين في القعود دليله قوله تعالى: {عفا الله عنك لم أذنت لهم} ؟ وعلى المؤمنين من ميل قلوب بعضهم إلى التخلف عنه.
3(العسرة) صعوبة الأمر، قال جابر: اجتمع عليهم عسرة الظهر أي: (المركوب) وعسرة الزاد وعسرة الماء قال ابن عرفة: سمي جيش غزوة تبوك جيش العسرة: لأنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ندب الناس إلى الغزو في حمارة الغيظ فغلظ عليهم وعسر.
4 تدارك قلوبهم حتى لم تزغ، وتلك سنته مع أوليائه إذا أشرفوا على العطب أمطر عليهم سحائب رحمته فأحيا قلوبهم.
5 {رحبت} بمعنى: اتسعت، وما: مصدرية، أي ضاقت عليهم الأرض برحبها: أي: على رحبها لأنهم كانوا مهجورين لا يكلمون ولا يعاملون حتى من اقرب الناس إليهم، وفي هذا دليل على مشروعية هجران أهل المعاصي حتى يتوبوا.
6 أي: ضاقت صدورهم بالهمّ.
7 فسّر (الصادقين) : بأنهم الذين استوت ظواهرهم وبواطنهم قال ابن العربي: هذا القول هو الحقيقة والغاية التي إليها المنتهى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (20)  
الحلقة (472)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 436الى صــــ 440)

مَا كَانَ لِأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ أَنْ يَتَخَلَّفُوا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَرْغَبُوا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يُصِيبُهُمْ ظَمَأٌ وَلَا نَصَبٌ وَلَا مَخْمَصَةٌ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَطَئُونَ مَوْطِئًا يَغِيظُ الْكُفَّارَ وَلَا يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ نَيْلًا إِلَّا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (120) وَلَا يُنْفِقُونَ نَفَقَةً صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً وَلَا يَقْطَعُونَ وَادِيًا إِلَّا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (121) وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلَا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ (122) 
شرح الكلمات:
ومن حولهم من الأعراب: وهم مزينة وجهينة وأشجع وغفار وأسلم.
ولا يرغبوا بأنفسهم عن نفسه: أي يطلبون لأنفسهم الراحة ولنفس رسول الله التعب والمشقة.
ظمأ.: أي عطش.
ولا نصب: أي ولا تعب.
ولا مخمصة: أي مجاعة شديدة.
يغيظ الكفار: أي يصيبهم بغيظ في نفوسهم يحزنهم.
نيلا: أي منالاً من أسر أو قتل أو هزيمة للعدو.
وادياً: الوادي: مسيل الماء بين جبلين أو مرتفعين.
لينفروا كافة.: أي يخرجوا للغزو والجهاد جميعاً.
طائفة.: أي جماعة معدودة.
ليتفقهوا في الدين: أي ليعلموا أحكام الدين وأسرار شرائعه.
ولينذروا قومهم: أي ليخوفوهم عذاب النار بترك العمل بشرع الله.
لعلهم يحذرون: أي عذاب الله تعالى بالعلم والعمل.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في آثار أحداث غزوة تبوك فقال تعالى {ما كان لأهل المدينة} 1
أي سكانها من المهاجرين والأنصار {ومن حولهم من الأعراب} أي ومن النازلين حول المدينة من الأعراب كمزينة وجهينة وغفار وأشجع وأسلم {أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله} إذا خرج إلى جهاد ودعا بالنفير العام وفي هذا عتاب ولوم شديد لمن تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك وقوله {ولا يرغبوا بأنفسهم عن نفسه} أي بأن يطلبوا لأنفسهم الراحة دون نفس رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله {ذلك} أي النهي الدال عليه بصيغة ما كان لأهل المدينة وهي أبلغ من النهي بأداته (لا) لأنه نفي للشأن أي هذا مما لا ينبغي أن يكون أبداً. وقوله {بأنهم لا يصيبهم} بسبب أنهم لا يصيبهم {ظمأ} أي عطش {ولا نصب} أي تعب {ولا مخمصة} 2 أي جوع شديد في سبيل الله أي في جهاد أهل الكفر لإعلاء كلمة الإسلام التي هي كلمة الله {ولا يطأون موطئا يغيظ الكفار} أي ولا يطأون أرضاً من أرض العدو يغتاظ لها العدو الكافر ويحزن {ولا ينالون من عدو} 3 أي لله تعالى {نيلاً} أي منالاً أي أسرى أو قتلى أو غنيمة منه أو هزيمة له {إلا كتب لهم به عمل صالح} فلهذا لا ينبغي لهم أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى لا يفوتهم هذا الأجر العظيم. وقوله {إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين} تعليل لتقرير الأجر وإثباته لهم إن هُم خرجوا مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأحسنوا الصحبة والعمل وقول تعالى {ولا ينفقون نفقة} أي في سبيل الله الذي هو هنا الجهاد {صغيرة ولا كبيرة} أي قليلة ولا كثيرة {ولا يقطعون وادياً} ذاهبين إلى العدو أو راجعين {إلا كتب لهم} 4 أي ذلك المذكور من النفقة والسير5 في سبيل الله. وقوله تعالى {ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما كانوا يعملون} أي جزاء أحسن عمل كانوا يعملونه قبل خروجهم في سبيل الله. وقوله تعالى {فلولا نفر من كل فرقة}  6أي قبيلة منهم طائفة أي جماعة {ليتفقهوا في الدين} بما 
يسمعون من رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويتعلمونه منه {ولينذروا قومهم} عواقب الشرك والشر والفساد {لعلهم يحذرون} ذلك فينجون من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة هذه الآية نزلت لما سمع المسلمون ورأوا نتائج التخلف عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقالوا لن نتخلف بعد اليوم عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أبداً ولا نتخلف عن غزو ما حيينا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية يرشدهم إلى ما هو خير وأمثل فقال {فلولا} أي فهلا نفر من كل فرقة منهم أي قبيلة أو حيّ من أحيائهم طائفة فقط وتبقى طائفة منهم بدل أن يخرجوا كلهم ويتركون رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحده فإن خروجهم على هذا النظام أنفع لهم فالذين يبقون مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو يخرجون معه إذا خرج يتفقهون في الدين لصحبتهم لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والباقون هم في مهام دينهم أيضاً ودنياهم فإذا رجع أولئك المتفقهون علموا إخوانهم ما فاتهم من العلم وأسرار الشرع كما أن الذين ينفرون إلى الجهاد قد يشاهدون من نصر الله لأوليائه وهزيمته لأعدائه ويشاهدون أيضاً ضعف الكفار وفساد قلوبهم وأخلاقهم وسوء حياتهم فيعودون إلى إخوانهم فينذرونهم ما عليه أهل الكفر والفساد فيحذرون منه ويتجنبونه وفي هذا خير للجميع وهو معنى قوله تعالى {ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون} .
هداية الآيات.
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب إيثار رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على النفس بكل خير بل بالحياة كلها.
2- بيان فضل السير في سبيل الله، وما فيه من الأجر العظيم.
3- فضل الإحسان وأهله.
4- تساوي فضل طلب العلم والجهاد على شرط النية الصالحة في الكل وطالب العلم لا ينال هذا الأجر إلا إذا كان يتعلم ليعلم فيعمل فيعلم مجاناً في سبيل الله والمجاهد لا ينال هذا الأجر إلا إذا كان لإعلاء كلمة الله خاصة.
5- حاجة الأمة إلى الجهاد والمجاهدين كحاجتها إلى العلم والعلماء سواء بسواء.
__________
1 هذه الآية نزلت تحمل العتاب للمؤمنين أهل المدينة والأحياء المجاورة لها كمزينة وجهينة وأشجع وغفار وأسلم على التخلف عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في غزوة تبوك.
2 أصل المخمصة: ضمور البطن يقال: رجل خمص الباطن أي: ضامره وامرأة خمصانة.
3 يقال: نال الشيء يناله: إذا أصابه، فينالون: بمعنى يصيبون.
4 قال ابن عباس بكل روعة تنالهم في سبيل الله سبعون ألف حسنة. وجاء في الصحيح في شأن الخيل وفيه: "وأمّا التي هي له أجر فرجلٌ ربطها في سبيل الله لأهل الإسلام في مرج أو روضة فما أكلت من ذلك المرج أو الروضة إلا كتب عدد ما أكلت حسنات، وكتب له عدد أرواثها وأبوالها حسنات".
5 روى مسلم وأبو داود أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لقد تركتم بالمدينة أقواماً ما سرتم مسيراً ولا أنفقتم من نفقة ولا قطعتم وادياً إلا وهم معكم فيه قالوا يا رسول الله وكيف يكونون معنا وهم في المدينة؟ قال حبسهم العذر".
6 هذه الآية دليل على أن الجهاد فرض كفاية ولا يتعين إلا إذا عيّنة الإمام أو هاجم العدو دار قوم مؤمنين فيجب عليهم قتاله كافة كما هي نص في وجوب طلب العلم وهو بالرحلة الطويلة إليه. وفي الحديث "طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم" وهذا الحديث دليل على أن طلب العلم يكون فرض عين ويكون فرض كفاية.
****************************
يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (123) 
شرح الكلمات:
آمنوا: أي بالله ورسوله ووعد الله ووعيده.
الذين يلونكم: أي يلون بلادكم وحدودها.
من الكفار: من: بيانية، أي الكافرين.
وليجدوا فيكم غلظة: أي قوة بأس وشدة مراس ليرهبوكم وينهزموا أمامكم.
مع المتقين: أي بنصره وتأييده والمتقون هم الذين اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي والخروج عن السنن الإلهية في النصر والهزيمة.
معنى الآية الكريمة:
لما طهرت الجزيرة من الشرك وأصبحت دار إسلام وهذا في أخريات حياة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذلك بعد غزوة تبوك أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بأن يواصلوا الجهاد في سبيله بعد وفاة نبيه وأرشدهم إلى الطريقة التي يجب أن يتبعوها في ذلك وهي: أن يبدأوا بدعوة وقتال أقرب كافر منهم والمراد به الكافر المتاخم لحدودهم كالأردن أو الشام أو العراق مثلاً فيعسكروا على مقربة منهم ويدعونهم إلى خصلة من ثلاث: الدخول في دين الله الإسلام أو قبول حماية المسلمين لهم بدخولهم البلاد وضرب الجزية على القادرين منهم مقابل حمايتهم وتعليمهم وحكمهم بالعدل والرحمة الإسلامية أو القتال حتى يحكم الله بيننا وبينكم فإذا ضمت أرض هذا العدو إلى بلادهم وأصبحت لهم حدود أخرى فعلوا كما فعلوا أولاً وهكذا حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله، فتسعد البشرية في دنياها وآخرتها. وأمرهم أن يعلموا أن الله ما كلفهم بالجهاد إلا وهو معهم وناصرهم ولكن على شرط أن يتقوه في أمره ونهيه فهذا ما دلت عليه الآية الكريمة {يا أيها الذين آمنوا1 قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة} 2 أي قوة بأس وشدة مراس في الحرب {واعلموا3 أن الله مع المتقين} أي بنصره وتأييده.
هداية الآية الكريمة
من هداية الآية الكريمة
1- وجوب الجهاد واستمراريته إلى أن لا تبقى فتنة أو شرك أو اضطهاد لمؤمن ويكون الدين والحكم كلاهما لله تعالى.
2- مشروعية البداءة في الجهماد بأقرب الكفار إلى بلاد المسلمين من باب (الأقربون أولى بالمعروف) .
3- إذا اتسعت بلاد الإسلام تعين على أهل كل ناحية قتال من يليهم الأقرب فالأقرب.
4- وعد الله بالنصر والتأييد لأهل التقوى العامة والخاصة.
__________
1 توجيه الخطاب للذين آمنوا دون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيه إيماء إلى أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يغزو لله بعد ذلك وأن أجله الشريف قد اقترب، وفعلا فإنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما غزا بعد تبوك وإنما حجّ حجة الوداع وبعدها بواحد وثمانين يوماً استأثر الله تعالى بروحه الطاهرة الشريفة.
2 {غلظة} مثلثة الغين غُلظة الكسر لغة الحجاز، والضم لغة بني تميم، والمراد الجرأة على القتال والصبر عليه مع العنف. والشدة في القتل والقصد من هذا إلقاء الرعب في قلوب الكافرين حتى يخشوا قتال المسلين.
3 افتتاح الجملة بـ اعلموا: للاهتمام بما يراد العلم به، وفي الجملة تسلية للمؤمنين بعد فقد نبيهم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وأن الله معهم بالنصر والتأييد فاتقوه بلزوم طاعته وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في أمرهما ونهيهما في السلم والحرب.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (21)  
الحلقة (473)
تفسير سورة التوبة مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 441الى صــــ 443)

**وَإِذَا مَا أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُم مَّن يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ (124) وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ (125) أَوَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَّرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لاَ يَتُوبُونَ وَلاَ هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (126) وَإِذَا مَا أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ نَّظَرَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ هَلْ يَرَاكُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ ثُمَّ انصَرَفُواْ صَرَفَ اللهُ قُلُوبَهُم بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُون (127)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
سورة: أي قطعة من القرآن وسواء كانت آيات من سورة أو سورة بكاملها وحدها.
زادته إيماناً: أي السورة قَوَّت إيمانه وزادت فيه لأنها كالغيث النافع.
يستبشرون: فرحين بفضل الله تعالى عليهم.
في قلوبهم مرض: أي شك ونفاق وشرك.
فزادتهم رجساً: أي نجساً إلى نجس قلوبهم ونفوسهم.
يفتنون: أي يمتحنون.
ولا هم يذكرون: أي لا يتعظون لموات قلوبهم.
صرف الله قلوبهم: دعاء عليهم بأن لا يرجعوا إلى الحق بعد انصرافهم عنه.
لا يفقهون: أي لا يفهمون أسرار الخطاب لظلمة قلوبهم وخبث نفوسهم.
**معنى الآيات..**
هذا آخر حديث عن المنافقين في سورة براءة الفاضحة للمنافقين يقول تعالى {وإذا ما أنزلت سورة} 1 أي من سور القرآن التي بلغت 114 سورة نزلت وتليت وهم غائبون عن المجلس الذي تليت فيه، فمنهم أي من المنافقين من يقول: {أيكم زادته هذه إيماناً} 2 وقولهم هذا تهكم منهم وازدراء قال تعالى {فأما الذين آمنوا} بحق وصدق {فزادتهم إيماناً} لأنها نزلت بأحكام أو أخبار لم تكن عندهم فآمنوا بها لما نزلت فزاد بذلك إيمانهم وكثر كما كان أن إيمانهم يقوى حتى يكون يقيناً بما يتنزل من الآيات وقوله {وهم يستبشرون} أي فرحون مسرورون بالخبر الذي نزل والقرآن كله خير كما هم أيضاً فرحون بإيمانهم وزيادة يقينهم {وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض} أي شك ونفاق {فزادتهم رجساًَ} 3 أي شكاً ونفاقاً {إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون} . وقوله تعالى {أو لا يرون أنهم يفتنون في كل عام مرة أو مرتين} 4 أي أيستمر هؤلاء المرضى بالنفاق على نفاقهم ولا يرون أنهم يفتنون أي من أجل نفاقهم مرة أو مرتين أي يختبرون بالتكاليف والفضائح وغيرها {ثم لا يتوبون} من نفاقهم {ولا هم يذكرون} فيتعظون فيتوبون هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الأولى (124) والثانية (125) والثالثة (126) أما الآية الرابعة (127) فقد تضمنت سوء حال هؤلاء المنافقين وقبح سلوكهم فسجَّلت عليهم وصمة عار وخزي إلى يوم القيامة إذ قال تعالى {وإذا ما أُنزلت سورة} 5 أي وهم في المجلس وقرئت على الجالسين وهم من بينهم. {نظر بعضهم إلى بعض} وقال في سرية ومُخافَتَه هيا نقوم من هذا المجلس الذي نعير فيه ونشتم {هل يراكم من أحد} أي من أصحاب محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإن كان الجواب: لا يرانا أحد انصرفوا متسللين لواذاً قال تعالى في دعاء عليهم: {صرف الله قلوبهم} 6 أي عن الهدى {بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون} أي لا يفقهون أسرار الآيات وما تهدي إليه، فعلتهم سوء فهمهم وعلة سوء فهمهم ظلمة قلوبهم وعلة تلك الظلمة الشك والشرك والنفاق والعياذ بالله تعالى.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير مبدأ زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه زيادته بالطاعة ونقصانه بالعصيان.
2- جواز الفرح بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
3- مريض القلب يزداد مرضاً وصحيحه يزداد صحة سنة من سنن الله في العباد.
4- كشف أغوار المنافقين وفضيحتهم في آخر آية من سورة التوبة تتحدث عنهم.
5- يستحب أن لا يقال انصرفنا7 من الصلاة أو الدرس ولكن يقال انقضت الصلاة أو انقضى الدرس ونحو ذلك.
__________**
1 {ما} صلة لتقوية الكلام حسب الأسلوب العربي البليغ.
2 الإيمان لغة: التصديق. وشرعاً: تصديق الله ورسوله في كل ما أخبرا به وأركانه ستة ويزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالعصيان.
3 شكّاً إلى شكّهم، وكفراً إلى كفرهم، وإثما إلى إثمهم إذ الشك والكفر من أعظم الآثام.
4 قال قتادة والحسن ومجاهد: بالغزو والجهاد مع النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويرون ما وعد الله من النصر يُريد يتحقق أمامهم وكأنهم لا يعقلون.
5 {ما} صلة لتقوية الكلام.
6 هذه الجملة خبرية أخبر تعالى أنه جزاهم على انصرافهم من مجلس الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بصرف قلوبهم عن الهدى فهم لا يهتدون إذاً أبدا وضمّن الخبر الدعاء عليهم، وقد تحقق معناه وهو صرف قلوبهم.
7 لأنّ الله ذمّ المنافقين لانصرافهم ودعا عليهم بصرف قلوبهم وصرفها ولو قيل انقلبنا من الصلاة أو من الجنازة لكان خيراً لقوله تعالى: {فانقلبوا برحمة من الله وفضل} الآية من سورة آل عمران.**
****************************
**لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَاعَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ (128) فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ (129)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
رسول من أنفسكم: أي محمد بن عبد الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من جنسكم عربي.
عزيز عليه: أي شاق صعب.
ما عنتم: أي ما يشق عليكم ويصعب تحمله.
حريص عليكم: أي حريص على هدايتكم وما فيه خيركم وسعادتكم.
رؤوف: شفيق.
رحيم: برق ويعطف ويرحم.
فإن تولوا: أي أعرضوا عن دين الله وما جئت به من الهدى.
حسبي الله: أي كافيّ الله.
لا إله إلا هو.: أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو.
توكلت: أي فوضت أمري إليه واعتمدت عليه.
رب العرش العظيم: عرش الله تعالى لا أعظم منه إلا خالقه عز وجل إذ كرسيه تعالى وسع السموات والأرض ونسبة الكرسي إلى العرش كحلقة ملقاة في أرض فلاة.
**معنى الآيتين الكريمتين:**
في ختام سورة التوبة يقول الله تعالى لكافة العرب: {لقد جاءكم رسول} 1 أي كريم عظيم {من أنفسكم} 2 عدناني قرشي هاشمي مُطًَّلِبي تعرفون نسبه وصدقه وأمانته. {عزيز عليه ما عنتم} 3 أي يشق عليه ما يشق عليكم ويؤلمه ما يؤلمكم لأنه منكم ينصح لكم نصح القومي لقومه. {حريص عليكم} أي على هدايتكم وإكمالكم وإسعادكم 
{بالمؤمنين} منكم ومن غيركم من سائر الناس {رؤوف رحيم} أي شفوق عطوف يحب رحمتهم وإيصال الخير لهم. إذا فآمنوا به واتبعوا النور الذي جاء به تهتدوا وتسعدوا ولا تكفروا فتضلوا وتشقوا. وقوله تعالى {فإن تولوا} أي أعرضوا عن دعوتك فلا تأْسَ وقل حسبي الله أي يكفيني ربي كل ما يهمني {لا إله إلا هو} أي لا معبود بحق سواه لذا فإني أعبده وأدعو إلى عبادته، {عليه توكلت} 4 أي في شأني كله {وهو رب العرش العظيم} ما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن وهو على كل شيء قدير.
**هداية الآيتين.**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان مِنَّه الله تعالى على العرب خاصة وعلى البشرية عامة ببعثه خاتم أنبيائه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- بيان كمال أخلاقه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى والاعتماد عليه في كل شيء يقوم به العبد.
4- عظمة عرش الرحمن عز وجل.
__________**
1 روي عن أبي أنه قال: هاتان الآيتان أقرب القرآن بالسماء عهدا وهذا لا ينافي أنّ آخر ما نزل من القرآن: {واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله} .
2 قرىء: {من أنفسكم} أي: أشرفكم وأفضلكم إذ هو من النفاسة وهي تعلّق نفوس البشر بما هو أجمل وأكمل. وقراءة الجمهور أولى وهي الضم أي: من أنفسكم إذ ما من قبيلة من فبائل العرب إلا وولدت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما. وشاهده قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في رواية مسلم: "إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل واصطفى قريشاً من كنانة واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم " وفي لفظ: "فأنا خيار من خيار" وهو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كذلك.
3 {ما} مصدرية تُسبكُ مع الفعل بمصدر فيكون الكلام عزيز عليه ما عنتكم والعنت: التعب، وهو مصدر عنت يعنت عنتا. كأنّه يشير إلى أنّ ما لاقاه أصحابه من عنت أيام كانوا يحاربون أهليهم، وذويهم وما نالهم من الغربة والفاقة، والحرب كل ذلك كان يعزّ عليه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويألم له فصلى الله وسلم عليه ما أرحمه وأوفاه!!
4 عن أبي الدرداء أنّ من قال: إذا أصبح وإذا أمسى: "حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم: سبع مرات كفاه الله ما أهمّه صادقاً كان أو كاذباً"**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (1)  
الحلقة (474)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية 
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 444الى صــــ 449)

**سورة يونس
مكية1**
وآياتها مائة وتسع آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ (1) أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِّنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنذِرِ النَّاسَ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ قَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ مُّبِينٌ (2)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الر: هذه السورة الرابعة من السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة نكتب الر وتقرأ ألفْ. لام. را.
الكتاب: أي القرآن العظيم.
الحكيم: القائل بالحكمة والقرآن مشتمل على الحِكَم فهو حكيم ومحكم أيضاً.
عجباً: العجب ما يتعجب منه.
رجل منهم: هو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
قدم صدق: أي أجراً حسناً بما قدموا في حياتهم من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
إن هذا: أي القرآن.
لسحر2 مبين: أي بين ظاهر لا خفاء فيه في كذبهم وادعائهم الباطل.
**معنى الآيتين:**
مما تعالجه السور المكية قضايا التوحيد والوحي والبعث الآخر وسورة يونس افتتحت بقضية الوحي أي إثباته وتقريره من الله لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال تعالى {آلر تلك آيات3 الكتاب الحكيم} 4 أي هذه آيات القرآن الكريم المحكم آياته المشتمل على الحكم الكثيرة حتى لكأنه الحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه وقوله تعالى {أكان للناس5 عجباً أن أوحينا إلى رجل منهم} أي أكان ايحاؤنا إلى محمد عبدنا ورسولنا وهو رجل من قريش عجباً لأهل مكة يتعجبون منه؟ والموحى به هو: {أن أنذر الناس} ، أي خوفهم عاقبة الشرك والكفر والعصيان {وبشر الذين آمنوا} أي بأن لهم قدم6 صدق عند ربهم وهو 
الجزاء الحسن لما قدموا من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال يتلقونه يوم يلقون ربهم في الدار الآخرة فلما أنذر وبشر صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال الكافرون هذا سحر مبين ومرة قالوا: ساحر مبين وقولهم هذا لمجرد دفع الحق وعدم قبوله لا أن ما أنذر به وبشر هو سحر، ولا المنذر المبشر هو ساحر وإنما هو المجاحدة والعناد والمكابرة من أهل الشرك والكفر والباطل والشر والفساد.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة الوحي بشهادة الكتاب الموحى به.
2- إثبات نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتقريرها بالوحي إليه.
3- بيان مهمة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهي النذارة والبشارة.
4- بشرى أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح، بما أعد لهم عند ربهم.
5- عدم تورع أهل الكفر عن الكذب والتضليل.
__________**
1 ذكر بعضهم أن منها آيات قليلة مدنية، والظاهر أنها كلها مكية ومن تدبر آياتها من أوله إلى آخره لم ير ما يدعو إلى خلافه.
2 هذه قراءة نافع.
3 يذكر المفسرون عن السلف توجيهات عدة لهذه الحروف منها: ما رووه عن ابن عباس أن الر: معناها. أنا الله.. وكل ما ذكروه قول بالظن وإنّ الظن أكذب الحديث، ومن الخير تفويض أمر معناها إلى من أنزلها وقد ذكرنا في التفسير، فائدتين عظيمتين فلنكتف بهما.
4 قال مقاتل: الحكيم بمعنى: المحكم من الباطل لا يدخله ففعيل بمّعنى مُفعل واستشهد بقول الأعشى بذكر قصيدته التي قالها:
وغريبة تأتي الملوك حكيمة ... قد قلتها ليقال من ذا قالها
5 {أكان للناس عجباً} : الاستفهام للتقريع والتوبيخ، وعجباً: خبر كان والاسم: أن أوحينا، والتقدير: أكان عجباً للناس إيحاؤونا.
6 ذكر القرطبي في تفسير {قدم صدق} أقوالا متعددة منها: سبق السعادة في الأزل، ومنها: أجر حسن، ومنها: منزل صدق، ومنها: ولد صالح قدّموه ومنها: يؤثر ذلك عن السلف، وما في التفسير هو الراجح إذ رجّحه إمام المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله تعالى.**
******************************  ***
**إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (3) إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا إِنَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ بِالْقِسْطِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ (4) هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (5) إِنَّ فِي اخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَّقُونَ (6)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن ربكم الله: أي معبودكم الحق الذي يجب أن تعبدوه وحده هو الله.
خلق السموات والأرض: أي أوجدها من العدم حيث كانت عدماً فأصبحت عوالم.
في ستة أيام: هي الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس، والجمعة.
ثم استوى على العرش: أي استوى استواء يليق به عز وجل فلا يقال كيف؟
ما من شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه: أي لا يشفع أحد يوم القيامة إلا من بعد أن يأذن له.
أفلا تذكرون: أي أتستمرون في جحودكم وعنادكم فلا تذكرون.
ثم يعيده: أي بعد الفناء والبلى وذلك يوم القيامة.
شراب من حميم: أي من ماء أُحمى عليه وغلى1 حتى أصبح حميماً يشوي الوجوه.
جعل الشمس ضياء2: أي جعلها تضيء على الأرض.
والقمر نوراً.: أي جعل القمر بنور الأرض وهو الذي خلق ضوء الشمس ونور القمر.
وقدره منازل: أي قدر القمر منازل والشمس كذلك.
لتعلموا: أي قدرهما منازل ليعلم الناس عدد السنين والحساب.
يتقون: أي مساخط الله وعذابه وذلك بطاعته وطاعة رسوله.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات في تقرير الألوهية بعد تقرير الوحي وإثباته في الآيتين السابقتين فقوله تعالى {إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يدبر الأمر} إخبار منه تعالى أنه عز وجل هو رب أي معبود أولئك المشركين به آلهة أصناماً يعبدونها معه وهي لم تخلق شيئاً أما الله فإنه الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام بمقدار أيامنا هذه إذ لم تكن يومئذ أياماً كأيام الدنيا هذه، ثم استوى على عرشه استواء يليق بجلاله وكماله يدبر3 أمر السماء والأرض. هذا هو الإله الحق الذي يجب أن يعبد ويتقرب إليه. وقوله: {ما من4 شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه} أي وأنه لعظمته وعزة سلطانه لا يقدر أحد أن يشفع لآخر إلا بعد إذنه له فكيف إذاً تعبد هذه الأصنام رجاء شفاعتها لعابديها، والله لا يشفع عنده أحد إلا بإذنه؟ وقوله تعالى {ذلكم الله ربكم فاعبدوه} أي هذا الموصوف بهذه الصفات المعرَّف بهذه النعوت من الجلال والكمال هو ربكم الحق فاعبدوه بما شرع لكم من أنواع العبادات تكملوا وتسعدوا وقوله {أفلا تذكرون} هر توبيخ للمشركين لهم لِمَ لا تتعظون بعد سماع الحق. وقوله تعالى {إليه مرجعكم بعد موتكم جميعاً وعد الله حقاً} 5 تقرير لمبدأ البعث الآخر أي إلى الله تعالى ربكم الحق مُرجعكم بعد موتكم جميعاً إذ وعدكم وعد الحق بالرجوع إليه والوقوف بين يديه وقوله {ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بالقسط} 6 أي بالعدل: بيان لعلة الحياة بعد الموت إذ هذه الدار دار عمل والآخرة دار جزاء على هذا العمل فلذا كان البعث واجباً حتماً لا بد منه ولا معنى لإنكاره لأن القادر على البدء قادر على الإعادة من باب أولى وأحرى وقوله تعالى {والذين كفروا لهم شراب من حميم} أي ماء حار قد بلغ المنتهى في حرارته وعذاب أليم أي موجع إخبار منه تعالى بجزاء أهل الكفر يوم القيامة وهو علة أيضاً للحياة بعد الموت والبعث بعد الفناء وبهذا تقرر مبدأ البعث كما تقرر قبله مبدأ التوحيد ومن قبل مبدأ الوحي إذ على هذه القضايا تدور السور المكية وقوله تعالى {هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء} أي ذات ضياء والقمر نوراً ذا نور وقدر القمر منازل7 وهي ثمانية وعشرون منزلة يتنقل فيها القمر، فعل ذلك {لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب} 8 فتعرفون عدد السنوات والشهور والأيام والساعات إذ حياتكم تحتاج إلى ذلك فهذا الرب القادر على هذا الخلق والتدبير هو المعبود الحق الذي يجب أن تعبدوه ولا تعبدوا سواه فهذا تقرير للتوحيد وتأكيد له. وقريه {ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق} أي لم يخلق هذه الحياة الدنيا وهذه العوالم فيها عبثاً فتفنى وتبلى بعد حين ولا شيء وراء ذلك بل ما خلق ذلك إلا بالحق أي من أجل أن يأمر وينهى ثم يجزي المطيع بطاعته والعاصي بعصيانه وفي هذا تأكيد لقضية البعث والجزاء أيضاً وقوله {يفصل الآيات} أي هذا التفصيل المشاهد في هذا السياق {لقوم يعلمون} إذ هم الذين ينتفعون به أما الجهلة فلا ينتفعون بهذا التفصيل والبيان وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة {إن في اختلاف الليل والنهار} أي بالطول والقصر والضياء والظلام {وما خلق الله في السموات والأرض} 9 من أفلاك وكواكب ورياح وأمطار وما خلق في الأرض من إنسان وحيوان وبر وبحر وأنهار وأشجار وجبال وَوِهاد {لآيات} أي علامات واضحة دالة على الخالق المعبود بحق وعلى جلاله وجماله وكماله وعظيم قدرته وقوة سلطانه فيُعبد لذلك بحبه غاية الحب وبتعظيمه غاية التعظيم وبرهبته والخشية منه غاية الرهبة والخشية ويذكر فلا يُنسى ويشكر فلا يُكفر ويطاع فلا يُعصى وقوله تعالى {لقوم يتقون} 10 خص أهل التقوى بالآيات فيما ذكر من مظاهر خلقه وقدرته لأنهم هم الذين حقاً يبصرون ذلك ويشاهدونه لصفاء أرواحهم وطهارة قلوبهم ونفوسهم أما أهل الشرك والمعاصي فهم في ظلمة لا يشاهدون معها شيئاً والعياذ بالله.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير ألوهية الله تعالى وأنه الإله الحق.
2 - تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء في الدار الآخرة.
3- بيان الحكمة في خلق الشمس والقمر وتقدير منازلهما.
4- مشروعية تعلم الحساب وعلم الفلك لما هو نافع للمسلمين؟
__________**
1 غلى الماء يغلي غليانا إذا اشتدت حرارته ففار دخاناً.
2 الضياء: نور ساطع يضيء للرائي الأشياء وهو اسم مشتق من الضوء فالضياء أقوى من الضوء.
3 قال مجاهد: يقضيه ويقدره وحده، وقيل: يأمر به ويمضيه. قال القرطبي: والمعنى متقارب.
4 {ما من شفيع} أي: لا شفيع يشفع إلا بعد إذنه له بالشفاعة.
5 {وعدا} و {حقا} : مصدران بمعنى وعدكم وعدا وأحقه حقا. أي: صدقا لا خلف فيه.
6 الجملة: {انه يبدؤ الخلق} : واقعة موقع الدليل على إنجاز وعده تعالى لأن الذي خلق من تراب وماء قادر على البعث والجزاء.
7 المنازل: جمع منزل، وهو مكان النزول والمراد بها سُمُوتُ بلوغ القمر فيها للناس كل ليلة في سمت منها كأنه ينزل بها، وللشمس منازل تسمى بروجاً وهي اثنا عشر برجا تحل فيها الشمس في فصول السنة لكل برج منزلتان وثلث.
8 {الحساب} مصدر حسُب يحسُب لضم السين حسابا بمدد عدَّ أما حسِب بكسر السين فهو بمعنى ظن ومضارعه يحسب بفتح السين وكسرها لغتان فصيحتان. وبهما قرىء: أيحسب الإنسان وكل يحسب بمعنى يظن.
9 قوله: {وما خلق الله في السموات والأرض} شمل الأجسام والأحوال معاً أي: الذوات والصفات، والأقوال والأعمال أيضاً إذ قال تعالى: {والله خلقكم وما تعملون} .
10 خصهم بالآيات لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بها أما أهل الشرك والفجور والمعاصي فلا ينتفعون بها فهي إذاً ليست لهم بل هي لغيرهم ممن ينتفعون بها.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (2)  
الحلقة (475)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 450الى صــــ 455)


**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا وَرَضُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاطْمَأَنُّوا بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ (7) أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (8) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِإِيمَانِهِمْ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارُ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ (9) دَعْوَاهُمْ فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَتَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلَامٌ وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (10)* *
5- فضل العلم والتقوى وأهلهما من المؤمنين.
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا يرجون لقاءنا: أي لا ينتظرون ولا يؤملون في لقاء الله تعالى يوم القيامة.
ورضوا بالحياة الدنيا: أي بدلاً عن الآخرة فلم يفكروا في الدار الآخرة.
واطمأنوا بها: أي سكنوا إليها وركنوا فلم يروا غيرها حياة يُعمل لها.
غافلون: لا ينظرون إليها ولا يفكرون فيها.
مأواهم النار: أي النار هي المأوى الذي يأوون إليه وليس لهم سواها.
يهديهم ربهم بإيمانهم1: أي بأن يجعل لهم بإيمانهم نوراً يهتدون به إلى الجنة.
دعواهم فيها سبحانك اللهم2: أي يطلبون ما شاءوا بكلمة سبحانك اللهم.
وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله: أي آخر دعائهم: الحمد لله رب العالمين.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد تقرير الوحي والأُلوهية في الآيات السابقة ذكر تعالى في هذه الآيات الثلاث الكريمة بيان جزاء كل ممن كذب بلقاء الله فلم يرجُ ثواباً ولم يخشَ عقاباً ورضيَ بالحياة الدنيا واطمأن بها، وممن آمن بالله ولقائه ووعده ووعيده فآمن بذلك وعمل صالحاً فقال تعالى {إن الذين لا يرجون3 لقاءنا ورضوا بالحياة الدنيا واطمأنوا بها} 4 أي سكنت نفوسهم إليها وركنوا فعلاً إليها {والذين هم عن آياتنا غافلون} أي آياته الكونية في الآفاق والقرآنية وهي حُجج الله تعالى وأدلته الدالة على وجوده وتوحيده ووحيه وشرعه غافلون عنها لا ينظرون فيها ولا يفكرون فيما تدل لإنهماكهم في الدنيا حيث أقبلوا عليها وأعطوها قلوبهم ووجوههم وكل جوارحهم. هؤلاء يقول تعالى في جزائهم {أولئك مأواهم النار بما كانوا يكسبون} أي من الظلم والشر والفساد. ويقول تعالى في جزاء من آمن بلقائه ورجا ما عنده {إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات يهديهم ربهم} أي إلى طريق الجنة {بإيمانهم} أي بنور إيمانهم فيدخلونها {تجري من تحتهم5 الأنهار في جنات النعيم} . ونعيم الجنة روحاني وجسماني فالجسماني يحصلون عليه بقولهم: سبحانك اللهم، فإذا قال أحدهم هذه الجملة "سبحانك اللهم"6 حضر لديه كل مُشتهى له. والروحاني يحصلون عليه بسلام الله تعالى عليهم وملائكته {وتحيتهم فيها سلام} وإذا فرغوا من المآكل والمشارب قالوا: الحمد لله رب العالمين. وهذا معنى قوله {دعواهم فيها سبحانك اللهم} أي دعاؤهم أي صيغة طلبهم {وتحيتهم فيها سلام وآخر دعواهم} أي دعائهم {أن} أي أنه: {الحمد لله رب العالمين} 7
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- التحذير من نسيان االآخرة والإقبال على الدنيا والجري وراء زخارفها.
2- التحذير من الغفلة بعدم التفكر بالآيات الكونية والقرآنية إذ هذا التفكير هو سبيل الهداية والنجاة من الغواية.
3- الإيمان والعمل الصالح مفتاح الجنة والطريق الهادي إليها.
4- نعيم الجنة روحاني وجسماني وهو حاصل ثلاث كلمات هي:
سبحانك اللهم وتحيتهم فيها سلام. وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
__________**
1 قال مجاهد: {يهديهم ربهم} بالنور على الصراط إلى الجنة بأن يجعل لهم نوراً يمشون به، وشاهده قوله تعالى: {يوم ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم بشراكم اليوم جنات الخ} .
2 الدعوى هنا: بمعنى الدعاء يقال: دعوة بالهاء ودعوى بألف التأنيث وسبحان: مصدر بمعنى التسبيح الذي هو التنزيه.
3 {لا يرجون لقاءنا} معناه أنهم لا يطلبونه ولا يتوقعونه، ولازم ذلك أنهم لا يخافون عقاباً أخرويا ولا ثوابا.
4 أي: سكنت نفوسهم إليها وصرفوا كل همهم لها طلباً لتحصيل منافعها فلم يسعوا لتحصيل ما ينفع في الآخرة لأنهم سكنوا إلى الدنيا، والساكن لا يتحرّك ووصف بأنه لها يرضى لها يغضب ولها يفرح ولها يهتم ويحزن.
5 {من تحتهم} من تحت بساتنهم ومن تحت أسرّتهم كذلك وهو أحسن قي النزهة والفرجة.
6 إنه ثناء مسوق للتعرض إلى إفاضة النعيم من طعام وشراب وهو كما قال ابن أبي الصلت:
إذا أثنى عليك المرء يوما ... كفاه من تعرّضه الثناء
7 في الآية دليل على إطلاق لفظ التسبيح على الدعاء وشاهده: دعوة ذي النون: {لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين} وفيها دليل على مشروعية بل سنية بدء الطعام والشراب ببسم الله. وإنهائه بحمد الله تعالى كما هي السنة في ذلك.**
****************************
**وَلَوْ يُعَجِّلُ اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم بِالْخَيْرِ لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ فَنَذَرُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (11) وَإِذَا مَسَّ الإِنسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ قَآئِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ مَرَّ كَأَن لَّمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَّسَّهُ كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (12) وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُواْ وَجَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَمَا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (13) ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ خَلاَئِفَ فِي الأَرْضِ مِن بَعْدِهِم لِنَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ (14)**
شرح الكلمات:
الشر: كل ما فيه ضرر في العقل أو الجسم أو المال والولد، والخير عكسه: ما فيه نفع يعود على الجسم أو المال أو الولد.
لقضي إليهم أجلهم: لهلكوا وماتوا.
فنذر: أي نترك.
في طغيانهم يعمهون: أي في ظلمهم وكفرهم يترددون لا يخرجون منه كالعميان.
الضر: المرض وكل ما يضر في جسمه، أو ماله أو ولده.
مر كأن لم يدعنا: مضى في كفره وباطله كأن لم يكن ذاك الذي دعا بكشف ضره.
كذلك زين 1: مثل ذلك النسيان بسرعة لما كان يدعو لكشفه، زين للمسرفين إسرافهم في الظلم والشر.
القرون: أي أهل القرون.
بالبينات: بالحجج والآيات على صدقهم في دعوتهم.
خلائف: أي لهم، تخلفونهم بعد هلاكهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الفترة التي كانت تنزل فيها هذه السورة المكية كان المشركون في مكة في هيجان واضطراب كبيرين حتى إنهم كانوا يطالبون بنزول العذاب عليهم إذ ذكر تعالى ذلك عنهم في غير آية من كتابه منها {سأل سائل بعذاب واقع} ومنها {ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب} وفي هذا الشأن نزل قوله تعالى {ولو يعجِّل الله للناس الشر} 2 أي عند سؤالهم إياه3، أو فعلهم ما يقتضيه كاستعجاله الخير لهم {لقضي إليهم أجلهم} أي لهلكوا الهلاك العام وانتهى أجلهم في هذه الحياة، وقوله تعالى {فنذر الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا في طغيانهم يعمهون} أي لم نعجل لهم العذاب فنذر الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا أي لا يؤمنون بلقائنا وما عندنا من نعيم وجحيم نتركهم في طغيانهم في الكفر والظلم والشر والفساد يعمهون حيارى يترددون لا يعرفون مُتجهاً ولا مخرجاً لما هم فيه من الضلال والعمى.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (11) أما الآية الثانية (12) فقد تضمنت بيان حقيقة وهي أن الإنسان الذي يعيش في ظلمة الكفر ولم يستنر بنور الإيمان إذا مسه الضر وهو المرض والفقر وكل ما يضر دعا ربه على الفور لجنبه أو قاعداً أو قائماً يا رباه يا رباه فإذا استجاب الله له وكشف ما به من ضر مرَّ كأن لم يكن مرض ولا دعا واستجيب له واستمر في كفره وظلمه وغيِّه. وقوله تعالى {كذلك زُين للمسرفين ما كانوا يعملون} أي كما أن الإنسان الكافر سرعان ما ينسى ربه الذي دعاه ففرج ما به كذلك حال المسرفين في الظلم والشر فإنهم يرون ما هم عليه هو العدل والخير ولذا يستمرون في ظلمهم وشرهم وفسادهم. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {كذلك زين للمسرفين ما كانوا يعملون} .
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة {ولقد أهلكنا القرون من قبلكم لما ظلموا} هذا خطاب لأهل مكة يخبرهم تعالى مهدداً إياهم بإمضاء سنته فيهم بأنه أهلك أهل القرون من قبلهم لَمَّا ظلموا أي أشركوا وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات4 أي بالآيات والحجج، وأبوْا أن يؤمنوا لِما ألفوا من الشرك والمعاصي فأهلكهم كعاد وثمود وأصحاب مدين وقوله تعالى {كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين} أي مثل ذلك الجزاء بالإهلاك العام نجزي القوم المجرمين في كل زمان ومكان إن لم يؤمنوا ويستقيموا. وقوله تعالى {ثم جعلناكم خلائف في الأرض من بعدهم لننظر كيف تعملون} أي يقول لمشركي العرب من أهل مكة وغيرها، ثم جعلناكم خلائف5 في الأرض بعد إهلاك من قبلكم لننظر6 كيف تعملون فإن كان عملكم خيراً جزيناكم به وإن كان سوءاً جزيناكم به وتلك سنتنا في عبادنا وما الله بغافل عما يعمل الظالمون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مظاهر رحمة الله بعباده إذ لو عجل لهم ما يطلبون من العذاب كما يعجل لهم الخير عندما يطلبونه لأهلكهم وقضى إليهم أجلهم فماتوا.
2- يعصي الله العصاةُ ويكفر به الكافرون وبتركهم في باطلهم وشرهم فلا يعجل لهم العذاب لعلهم يرجعون.
3- بيان أن الإنسان الكافر يعرف الله عند الشدة ويدعوه ويضرع إليه فإذا نجاه عاد إلى الكفر به كأن لم يكن يعرفه.
4- استمرار المشركين على إسرافهم في الكفر والشر والفساد مُزين لهم7 حسب سنة الله تعالى. فمثلهم مثل الكافر يدعو عند الشدة وينسى عند الفرج.
5- وعيد الله لأهل الإجرام بالعذاب العاجل أو الآجل إن لم يتوبوا.
6- كل الناس أفراداً وأمماً مُمهَلُون مُراقَبُون في أعمالهم وسلوكهم ومَجزيون بأعمالهم خيرها وشرها لا محالة.
__________**
1 قال القرطبي وهو صادق، كما زيّن لهذا الدعاء عند البلاء والإعراض عند الرخاء زيّن للمسرفين في الشرك والمعاصي أعمالهم في دلك.
2 فسّر الشرّ بالعقوبة إذ الشر كل ما يلحق الضرر بالإنسان عاجلاً أو آجلاً، والعقوبة كلها شر إذ هي عذاب انتقام ينزل بصاحبه.
3 قال مجاهد: هذه الآية نزلت في الرجل يدعر على نفسه أو ماله أو ولده إذا غضب. اللهم أهلكه اللهم لا تبارك فيه اللهم العنه فلو استجيب ذلك منه كما يستجاب الخير لقضى إليهم أجلهم. ولا أحسب أنّ الآية نزلت في هذا وإنما هي شاهد لما قال فقط، وشاهد آخر رواه البزار وأبو داود وهو قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لا تدعوا على أنفسكم لا تدعوا على أولادكم لا تدعوا على أموالكم لا توافقوا من الله ساعة فيها إجابة فيستجيب لكم".
4 أي: بالمعجزات الواضحات كالتي آتى بها موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام.
5 الخلائف: جمع خليفة وحرف ثم مُؤذن ببعد ما بين الزمانين، والأرض: هي أرض العرب إذ هم الذين خلفوا عاداً وثموداً وقبلهما طسما وجديساً.
6 هذا التعليل كقوله تعالى: {هو الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيّكم أحسن عملا} إذ علَّة الوجود هي أن يذكر الله ويشكر، فمن ذكره وشكره أكرمه وأسعده ومن كفره ونساه عذّبه وأشقاه.
7 شاهده قوله تعالى: {كذلك زيّنا لكلّ أمة عملهم} من سورة الأنعام.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (3)  
الحلقة (476)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 456الى صــــ 459)


**وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (15) قُلْ لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا أَدْرَاكُمْ بِهِ فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (16) فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (17) وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (18)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا يرجون لقاءنا: أي لا يؤمنون بالبعث والدار الآخرة.
من تلقاء نفسي: أي من جهة نفسي.
ولا أدراكم به: أي لا أعلمكم به.
عمراً من قبله: أي أربعين سنة قبل أن يوحى إليّ.
المجرمون: المفسدون لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
ما لا يضرهم: أي إن لم يعبدوه.
ومالا ينفعهم: أي إن عبدوه.
أتنبئون: أي أتعلمون وتخبرون الله.
سبحانه: أي تنزيها له.
عما يشركون: أي به معه من الأصنام.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير قضايا أصول الدين الثلاث: التوحيد والوحي والبعث فقوله تعالى {وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا} أي إذا قرئت عليهم آيات الله عز وجل {قال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا} 1 وهم المنكرون للبعث إذ به يتم اللقاء مع الله تعالى للحساب والجزاء. {إئت بقرآن غير هذا} أي بأن يكون خالياً من عيب آلهتنا وانتقاصها. أو أبَقه ولكن بدل كلماته بما لا يسوءنا فاجعل مكان آية فيها ما يسوءنا آية أخرى لا إساءة فيها لنا وقولهم هذا إما أن يكون من باب التحدي أو الاستهزاء والسخرية2 ولكن الله تعالى علَّم رسوله طريقة الرد عليهم بناء على ظاهر قولهم فقال له {قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي} أي إنه لا يتأتَّى لي بحال أن أبدله من جهة نفسي لأني عبد الله ورسوله ما اتبع إلا ما يوحى إلى {إني3 أخاف إن عصيت ربي} بتبديل كلامه {عذاب يوم عظيم} أي عذاب يوم القيامة وقوله {قل لو شاء الله ما تلوته عليكم ولا أدراكم به} أي قل لهم رداً على طلبهم: لو شاء الله أن لا أتلوه عليكم ما تلوته عليكم، ولا أدراكم هو به أي ولا أعلَمكم فالأمر أمره وأنا لا أعصيه ويدل لكم على صحة ما أقول: إني لبثت فيكم عمراً4 أي أربعين سنة قبل أن آتيكم به {أفلا تعقلون} : معنى ما أقول لكم من الكلام وما أذكر لكم من الحجج؟.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى والثانية (15- 16) أما الآية الثالثة فقد تضمنت التنديد بالمجرمين الذين يكْذِبون على الله تعالى بنسبة الشريك إليه ويكذِّبون بآياته ويجحدونها فقال تعالى {فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً} 5 أي لا أحد أظلم منه {أو كذب بآياته} بعدما جاءته أي لا أحد أظلم من الاثنين، وقوله تعالى {إنه لا يفلح المجرمون} دل أولاً على أن المذكورين مجرمون وأنهم لا يفلحون شأنهم شأن كل المجرمين. وإذا لم يفلحوا فقد خابوا وخسروا. وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة {ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم} أي من الأصنام {ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله} 6 وهم في ذلك كاذبون مفترون فلذا أمر الله أن يرد عليهم بقوله {قل أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السموات ولا في الأرض} إذ لو كان هناك من يشفع عنده لعلِمَهُم وأخبر عنهم فلم الكذب على الله والافتراء عليه ثم نزه الله تعالى نفسه عن الشرك به والشركاء له فقال {سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون} .
**هداية الآلات**
**من هداية الآيات**
1- من الدعوة إلى الله تعالى تلاوة آياته القرآنية على الناس تذكيراً وتعليماً.
2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من تعنت وجحود ومكابرة.
3- كون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عاش أربعين سنة لم يعرف فيها علماً ولا معرفة ثم برز في شيء من العلوم والمعارف فتفوق وفاق كل أحد دليل على أنه نبي يوحى إليه قطعاً.
4 - لا أحد أظلم من أحد رجلين رجل يكذب على الله تعالى وآخر يكذِّب الله تعالى.
5- إبطال دعوى المشركين أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله يوم القيامة.
6- بيان سبب عبادة المشركين لآلهتهم وهو رجاؤهم شفاعتها لهم.
__________**
1 عن مجاهد: أن المطالبين بهذا هم خمسة أنفار: عبد الله بن أميّة والوليد بن المغيرة، ومكرز بن حفص، وعمرو بن عبد الله بن أبي قيس والعاصي بن عامر قالوا للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إئت بقرآن ليس فيه ترك عبادة الأصنام واللاّت والعزّى ومناة وهبل وليس فيه عيبها.
2 وإمّا أن يكون من باب توهمهم أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يأتي به من تلقاء نفسه إلاّ أنّ هذا الاحتمال ضعيف.
3 جملة: {إنّي أخاف} جملة تعليلية لجملة: {إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إليّ} .
4العمر: الحياة مشتق من العمران، لأنّ مدة الحياة يعمر بها الحي العالم الأرضي، ويطلق العمر على المدة الطويلة التي لو عاش الإنسان مقدارها لكان أخذ حظه من البقاء. والمراد من قوله {عمراً} أي: لبثت بينكم مدة عمر كامل. إذ هي أربعون سنة.
5 في هذه الآية زيادة ردَّ على المطالبين بتبديل القرآن إذ تبديله ظلم والزيادة فيه كذب على الله تعالى ولا أحد أظلم ممن يفترى على الله الكذب، فكيف يسوغ لي أن افتري على الله الكذب أو أبدل كلامه.
6 إن قولهم: هؤلاء {شفعاؤنا} لأصنام لا تنفع ولا تضر ولا تسمع ولا تبصر هو غاية الجهل، ومرادهم من شفاعتها أنها تشفع لهم عند الله في إصلاح معاشهم في الدنيا.**
******************************
**وَمَا كَانَ النَّاسُ إِلاَّ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَاخْتَلَفُواْ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ فِيمَا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (19) وَيَقُولُونَ لَوْلاَ أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا الْغَيْبُ لِلّهِ فَانْتَظِرُواْ إِنِّي مَعَكُم مِّنَ الْمُنتَظِرِينَ (20)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أمة واحدة: أي على دين واحد هو الإسلام.
فاختلفوا: أي تفرقوا بأن بقى بعض على التوحيد وبعض على الشرك.
كلمة سبقت: بإبقائهم إلى آجالهم ومجازاتهم يوم القيامة.
آية: خارقة كناقة صالح عليه السلام.
إنما الغيب لله: أي إن علم الآية متى تأتي من الغيب والغيب لله وحده فلا أنا ولا أنتم تعلمون إذاً فانتظروا إنا معكم من المنتظرين.
**معنى الآيتين:**
يخبر تعالى رسوله بحقيقة علمية تاريخية من شأن العلم بها المساعدة على الصبر والتحمل فيقول {وما كان الناس إلا أمة واحدة} أي في زمن سابق أمة واحدة على دين التوحيد دين الفطرة ثم حدث أن أحدثت لهم شياطين الجن والإنس البدع والأهواء والشرك فاختلفوا فمنهم من ثبت على الإيمان والتوحيد ومنهم من كفر بالشرك والضلال. وقوله تعالى {ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك} 1 وهي أنه لا يعجل العذاب للأمم والأفراد بكفرهم وإنما يؤخرهم إلى آجالهم ليجزيهم في دار الجزاء بعذاب النار يوم القيامة لولا كلمته والتي هي {لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين} لعجل لهم العذاب فحكم بينهم بأن أهلك الكافر وأنجى المؤمن.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (19) أما الآية الثانية (20) فيخبر تعالى عن المشركين أنهم قالوا {لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه} 2 أي هلاَّ أُنزل على محمد آية خارقة من ربه لنعلم ونستدل بها على أنه رسول الله وقد يريدون بالآية عذاباً فلذا أمر الله رسوله أن يرد عليهم بقوله {إنما الغيب لله} فهو وحده يعلم متى يأتيكم العذاب وعليه {فانتظروا إني معكم3 من المنتظرين} ولم تطل مدة الانتظار ونزل بهم العذاب ببدر فهلك رؤساؤهم وأكابر المستهزئين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الأصل هو التوحيد والشرك طارىء.
2- الشر والشرك هما اللذان يحدثان الخلاف في الأمة والتفرق فيها أما التوحيد والخير فلا يترتب عليهما خلاف ولا حرب ولا فرقة.
3- بيان علة بقاء أهل الظلم والشرك يظلمون ويفسدون إلى آجالهم.
4- الغيب كله لله فلا أحد يعلم الغيب إلا الله ومن علَّمه الله شيئاً منه وهذا خاص بالرسل لإقامة الحجة على أممهم.
__________**
1 في الآية إشارة إلى القضاء والقدر أي: لولا ما سق في حكمه أنه لا يقضي بينهم فيما اختلفوا فيه بالثواب والعقاب قبل يوم القيامة.
2 يريدون معجزة كمعجزات صالح وموسى وعيسى عليهم السلام أو آية غير القرآن كأن يحيي لهم الموتى أو يجعل الجبل ذهباً أو يكون له بيت من زخرف.
3 في الجملة تعريض بتهديدهم على جراءتهم على الله ومطالبتهم بالآيات، والآيات القرآنية معرضون عنها وهي أعظم مما يطلبون.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التوبة - (4)  
الحلقة (477)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 460الى صــــ 465)

**وَإِذَا أَذَقْنَا النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُمْ إِذَا لَهُمْ مَكْرٌ فِي آيَاتِنَا قُلِ اللَّهُ أَسْرَعُ مَكْرًا إِنَّ رُسُلَنَا يَكْتُبُونَ مَا تَمْكُرُونَ (21) هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ (22) فَلَمَّا أَنْجَاهُمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَنُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (23)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
رحمة: أي مطر بعد قحط أو صحة بعد مرض أو غنى بعد فاقة.
ضراء: حالة من الضر بالمرض والجدب والفقر.
مكر في آياتنا: أي استهزاء بها وتكذيب.
إن رسلنا: أي الحفظة من الملائكة.
يسيركم1: أي يجعلكم تسيرون بما حولكم من مراكب وما يسر لكم من أسباب.
بريح طيبة.: أي مناسبة لسير السفن موافقة لغرضهم.
ريح عاصف: أي شديدة تعصف بالشجر فتقتلعه والبناء فتهدمه.
وأحيط بهم: أي أحدق بهم الهلاك من كل جهة.
يبغون بغير الحق2: أي يظلمون مجانبين للحق والاعتدال.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في دعوة أهل مكة إلى توحيد الله والإيمان برسوله والدار الآخرة فيقول 
تعالى {وإذا أذقنا الناس} أي كفار مكة {رحمة من بعد ضراء مستهم} أي أذقناهم طعم الرحمة التي هي المطر بعد الجفاف والغنى بعد الفاقة والصحة بعد المرض وهي الضراء التي مستهم فترة من الزمن. يفاجئونك3 بالمكر بآيات الله وهو استهزاؤهم بها والتكذيب بها وبمن أُنزلت عليه. وقوله تعالى {قل الله أسرع مكراً} أي قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء الماكرين من المشركين الله عز وجل أسرع مكراً منكم فسوف يريكم عاقبة مكره بكم وهي إذلالكم وخزيكم في الدنيا وعذابكم في الآخرة إن متم على كفركم وقوله {إن رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون} تقرير لما أعلمهم به من مكر الله تعالى بهم إذ كتابة الملائكة ما يمكرون دليل على تبييت الله تعالى لهم المكروه الذي يريد أن يجازيهم به على مكرهم.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (21) أما الآية الثانية (22) فهي تُري المشركين ضعفهم وعجزهم وحاجتهم إلى الله تعالى، ومن كان كذلك فكيف يستهزىء بربه ويسخر من آياته ويكذب رسوله إن أمرهم لعجب فيقول تعالى هو أي الله الذي تمكرون بآياته الذي يسيركم في البر بِما خلق لكم من الظهر الإبل والخيل والحمير، وفي البحر بما سخر لكم من الفلك تجري في البحر بأمره. حتى إذا كنتم في البحر وجرين4 أي السفن بهم أي بالمشركين بريح طيبة مناسبة لسير السفن وفرحوا بها على عادة ركاب5 البحر يفرحون بالريح المناسبة لسلامتهم من المَيَدَان6 والقلق والاضطراب. جاءتها أي السفن ريح عاصف أي شديدة الهبوب تضطرب لها السفن ويخاف ركابها الغرق، وجاءهم أي الكفار الراكبين عليها الموج من كل مكان من جهات البحر والموج هو ارتفاع ماء البحر وتموجه كزوابع الغُبور في البر. وظنوا أي أيقنوا أو كادوا أنهم أحيط بهم أي هلكوا {دعوا الله مخلصين 
له الدين} أي الدعاء يا رب يا رب7 نجنا ويَعِدُونَه قائلين {لئن أنجيتنا من هذه} أي الهلكة {لنكونن من الشاكرين} لك أي المطيعين المعترفين بنعمتك علينا الموحدين لك بترك الآلهة لعبادتك وحدك لا شريك لك. فلما أنجاهم من تلك الشدة يفاجئونك ببغيهم في الأرض بغير الحق شركاً وكفراً وظلماً وفساداً فعادوا لما كانوا وإنهم لكاذبون وقوله تعالى {يا أيها الناس إنما بغيكم على أنفسكم متاع الحياة الدنيا} يخبرهم تعالى بقوله يا أيها الناس الباغون في الأرض بغير الحق في أي زمان كنتم وفي أي مكان وجدتم إنما بغيكم8 أي عوائده عائدة على أنفسكم إذ هي التي تتأثم وتخبث في الدنيا وتفسد وتصبح أهلاً لعذاب الله يوم القيامة وقوله {متاع الحياة الدنيا} أي ذلك متاع9 الحياة الدنيا شقاء كان أو سعادة {ثم إلينا مرجعكم} أي لا إلى غيرنا وذلك بعد الموت يوم القيامة {فننبئكم بما كنتم تعملون} من خير وشر ونجزيكم به الجزاء العادل في دار الجزاء.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات**
1- من مكر مكر الله به والله أسرع مكراً وأكبر أثراً وضرراً.
2- بيان ضعف الإنسان وفقره إلى الله وحاجته إليه عز وجل في حفظ حياته وبقائه إلى أجله.
3- إخلاص العبد الدعاء في حال الشدة آية أن التوحيد أصل والشرك طارىء.
4- المشركون الأولون أحسن حالاً من جهلة هذه الأمة إذ يشركون في الرخاء ويخلصون في الشدة أما جهال المسلمين اليوم فشركهم دائم في الرخاء والشدة على السواء.
5- بَغْيُ الإنسان عائد على نفسه كمكره ونكثه وفى الحديث "ثلاث على أصحابها رواجع: البغي والمكر والنكث".
6- تقرير مبدأ البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
__________**
1 قرأ ابن عامر ينشركم بالنون والشين أي يبثكم ويفرقكم والفلك: يطلق على الواحد والجمع ويذكر ويؤنث.
2 البغي: الاعتداء والظلم مأخوذ من بغا الجرح إذا فسد فهو من الفساد.
3 قيل: إنّ أبا سفيان قال: قحطنا بدعائك فإن سقيتنا صدّقناك فسُقوا باستسقائه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلم يؤمنوا وهذا من مكرهم.
4 وجرين بهم: فيه خروج من الخطاب إلى الغيبة وهو ضرب من الأساليب البلاغية وهر في القرآن كثير، وكذا في أشعار العرب قال النابغة:
لا دار مية بالعلياء فالسند ... أقوت وطال عليها سالف الأمد
ويقال له: التفات من كذا إلى كذا.
5 في الآية دليل على جواز ركوب البحر مطلقاً، وشاهده من السنة حديث: "إنّا نركب البحر ونحمل معنا القليل من الماء فقال: "هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته" وحديث أم حرام يدلّ على جواز ركوبه في الغزو.
6 الميدان: دوّار أو غشيان بصيب راكب البحر.
7 روي أنهم قالوا في دعائهم هذا يا حي يا قيوم.
8 مصداقه من الحديث  الشريف: "ما من ذنب أحق أن يعجّل الله عقوبته في الدنيا مع ما يدخر الله  لصاحبه في الآخرة من البغي وقطيعة الرحم".
9 المتاع: ما يتمتع به انتفاعاً غير دائم.**
******************************  **********
**إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ وَالْأَنْعَامُ حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الْأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلًا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالْأَمْسِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (24) وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلَامِ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (25)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
مثل الحياة الدنيا: أي صفتها المنطبقة عليها المُتَّفِقة معها.
ماء: أي مطر.
فاختلط1 به: أي بسببه نبات الأرض أي اشتبك بعضه ببعض.
مما يأكل الناس: كالبر وسائر الحبوب والفواكه والخضر.
والأنعام: أي من الكلأ والعشب عادة وإلا قد يعلف الحيوان الشعير.
زخرفها2: أي نضرتها وبهجتها.
وازينت3: أي تجملت بالزهور.
وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون عليها: أي متمكنون من تحصيل حاصلاتها الزراعية.
أتاها أمرنا: أي قضاؤنا بإهلاكها وتدميرها عقوبة لأصحابها.
حصيداً: أي كأنها محصودة بالمنجل ليس فيها شيء قائم.
كأن لم تغن بالأمس4: أي كان لم تكن موجودة غانية بالأمس.
نفصل الآيات: أي نبينها.
والله يدعو إلى دار السلام5: دار السلام. الجنة والله يدعو إليها عباده ليأخذوا بالأهبة لدخولها وهى الإيمان والعمل الصالح وترك الشرك والمعاصي.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق الكريم يعرض الهدايات الإلهية على الناس لعلهم يهتدون ففي هذه الآية يضرب تعالى6 مثلا للحياة الدنيا التي يتكالب الغافلون عليها ويبيعون آخرتهم بها فيكذبون ويظلمون من أجلها إنما مثلها في نضارتها الغارة بها وجمالها الخادعة به كمثل ماء نزل من السماء فاختلط بالماء نبات الأرض فسقى به ونما وازدهر وأورَق وأثمر وفرح به أهله وغلب على ظنهم أنهم منتفعون به فائزون به وإذا بقضاء الله فيه تأتيه فجأة في ساعة من ليل أو نهار فإذا هو حصيد ليس فيه ما هو قائم على ساق، هشيم تذروه الرياح كأن لم لم يغْن بالأمس أي كأن لم يكن موجوداً أمس قائماً يعمُر مكانه أتاه أمر الله لأن أهله ظلموا فعاقبهم بجائحة أفسدت عليهم زرعهم فأمسوا يائسين حزينين. هذه الصورة المثالية للحياة الدنيا فهلا يتنبه الغافلون أمثالي!! أو هلا يستيقظ النائمون من حالهم كحالي؟؟
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (25) {والله يدعو إلى دار السلام} 7 أي بترك الشرك والمعاصي والإقبال على الطاعات والصالحات ودار السلام الجنة إذ هي الخالية من الكدر والتنغيص فلا مرض ولا هرم، ولا موت ولا حزن. ودعاة الضلالة يدعون إلى الدنيا والتي صورتها ومآلها. أنها دار الكدر والتنغيص والهم والحزن فأي الدعوتين تجاب؟ {ويهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم} فلتطلب هدايته بصدق فإنه لا يهدي إلا هو والصراط المستقيم هو الإسلام طريق الجنة وسُلَّم الوصول إليها رزقنا الله تعالى السير فيه والثبات عليه.
**هداية الآيتين.**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان الصورة الحقيقية للحياة الدنيا في نضرتها وسرعة زوالها.
2- التحذير من الاغترار بالدنيا والركون إليها.
3- التحذير من الذنوب فإنها سبب الشقاء وسلب النعم.
4- فضيلة التفكر وأهله.
__________**
1 أي: اختلط النبات بالمطر أي: شرب منه فتندى وحسن واخضر والاختلاط هو: تداخل الشيء في الشيء.
2 الزخرف: اسم للذهب، ويطلق على كل ما يزيّن به مما فيه ذب وتلوين من الثياب والحلي وأنواع الزينة.
3 {وازينت} أصلها: تزينت فقلبت ألتاء زايا وأدغمت في الزاء لقرب مخرجيهما وجلبت همزة الوصل لأجل النطق بالساكن.
4 كأن لم تكن عامرة يقال غني بالمكان إذا قام به وعمره والمغاني النازل التي يعمرها الناس قال لبيد
وغنيت سبتاً قبل مجرى داحس ... لو كان للنفس اللجوج خلود
5 وقبل المعنى والله يدعو إلى دار السلام إذ السلام والسلامة بمعنى كالرضاعة والرضاع، قال الشاعر:
تحيي بالسلامة أم بكر ... وهل لك بعد قومك في سلام
6 المثل الصفة وعليه فصفة الحياة الدنيا المنطبقة عليها أنها في سرعة انقضائها وزوال نعيمها بعد البهجة والنضرة الحسنة كنبات أخضر وازدهر ثم يبس فصار هشيماً تذروه الرياح.
7 روي أن الني صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خرج يوماً على أصحابه فقال: "رأيت في المنام كأن جبريل عند رأسي وميكائيل عند رجلي فقال أحدهما لصاحبه: اضرب له مثلاً فقال له اسمع سمعت أذناك واعقل عقل عقلك إنما مثلك ومثل أمتك كمثل ملك اتخذ داراً ثم بنى فيها بيتاً ثم جعل فيها مأدبة ثم بعث رسولاً يدعو الناس إلى طعامه فمنهم من أجاب الرسول ومنهم من تركه فالله الملك والدار الإسلام والبيت الجنة وأنت يا محمد الرسول فمن أجابك دخل في الإسلام ومن دخل في الإسلام دخل الجنة ثم تلا: {والله يدعو إلى دار السلام} إلى قوله {مستقيم} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (5)  
الحلقة (478)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 465الى صــــ 465)

لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ1 وَلاَ يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلاَ ذِلَّةٌ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (26) وَالَّذِينَ كَسَبُواْ السَّيِّئَاتِ جَزَاء سَيِّئَةٍ بِمِثْلِهَا وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ مَّا لَهُم مِّنَ اللهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمًا أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (27) وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ مَكَانَكُمْ أَنتُمْ وَشُرَكَآؤُكُمْ فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَقَالَ شُرَكَآؤُهُم مَّا كُنتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ (28) فَكَفَى بِاللهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ إِن كُنَّا عَنْ عِبَادَتِكُمْ لَغَافِلِينَ (29)هُنَالِكَ تَبْلُواْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا أَسْلَفَتْ وَرُدُّواْ إِلَى اللهِ مَوْلاَهُمُ الْحَقِّ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ (30)
شرح الكلمات:
الحسنى وزيادة: الحسنى الجنة والزيادة النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم.
ولا يرهق وجوههم: أي لا يغشى وجوههم.
قتر: غَبرة من الكآبة والحزن.
السيآت: جمع سيئة ما يُسيء إلى النفس من ذنوب الشرك والمعاصي.
مكانكم: أي الزموا مكانكم لا تفارقوه.
فزيلنا بينهم: فرقنا بينهم.
هنالك: أي ثَمَّ.
تبلو كل نفس: أي تَختبر.
ما أسلفت: أي ما قدمت.
وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون: أي غاب عنهم ما كانوا يكذبون.
معنى الآيات:.
بعد أن ذكر تعالى في الآية السابقة أنه يدعو إلى دار السلام ذكر جزاء من أجاب الدعوة ومن لم يجبها فقال للذين أحسنوا فآمنوا وعبدوا الله بما شرع ووحدوه تعالى في عبادته وربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته فهؤلاء جزاؤهم الحسنى وهي الجنة وزيادة وهي النظر إلى وجهه الكريم في دار السلام، وأنهم إذا بعثوا لا يرهق2 وجوههم قتر ولا ذلة كما يكون ذلك لمن لم يجب دعوة الله تعالى، وقرر جزاءهم ووضحه بقوله: {أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم3 فيها خالدون} وذكر جزاء من أعرض عن الدعوة ورفضها فأصر على الكفر والشرك والعصيان 
فقال {والذين كسبوا السيآت جزاء سيئة بمثلها} فالذين كسبوا سيآت الشرك4 والمعاصي فأساء ذلك إلى نفوسهم فدساها وخبثها جزاؤهم جهنم وترهقهم ذلة في عرصات القيامة وليس لهم من الله من عاصم يعصمهم من عذاب الله. كأنما وجوههم لسوادها قد أغشيت قطعاً من5 الليل مظلماً وقوله تعالى {أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون} تقرير لمصيرهم والعياذ بالله وهو ملازمة النار وعدم الخروج منها بخلودهم فيها.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى (26) والثانية (27) أما الآيات الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة فإنها تضمنت عرضاً سريعاً لحشر الناس يوم القيامة، والمراد بذلك تقرير عقيدة الإيمان باليوم الآخر فقال تعالى: {ويوم نحشرهم جميعاً} 6 أي في عرصات القيامة {ثم نقول للذين أشركوا} أي بِنا آلهة عبدوها دوننا {مكانكم} أي قفوا لا تبرحوا مكانكم {أنتم وشركاؤكم} ، ثم يزايل الله تعالى أي يفرق بينهم وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فزيلنا بينهم} ولا شك أنهم يقولون ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين ندعو من دونك فلذا ذكر تعالى ردهم عليهم في قوله {وقال شركاؤهم7 ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون} أي لأننا ما كنا نسمعكم ولا نبصركم ولا أمرناكم بعبادتنا وهذا قول كل من عُبد من دون الله من سائر الأجناس {فكفى بالله شهيداً بيننا وبينكم إن كنا} أي والله {إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين} غير شاعرين بحال من الأحوال بعبادتكم. قال تعالى {هنالك} أي في ذلك الموقف الرهيب {تبلو كل نفس ما أسلفت} أي تَختبر ما قدمت في دنياها وتعرفه هل هو ضارٌ بها أو نافع لها {وردوا إلى الله مولاهم8 الحق9 وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون} هكذا يجدون أنفسهم أمام مولاهم ومالك 
أمرهم ومعبودهم الحق والذي طالما كفروا به وتنكروا له وجحدوا آياته ورسله وضل10 أي غاب عنهم ما كانوا يفترونه من الأكاذيب والترهات والأباطيل من تلك الأصنام التي سموها آلهة وعبدوها وندموا يوم لا ينفع الندم وجزاهم بما لم يكونوا يحتسبون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فضل الحسنة وما تعقبه من نيل الحسنى.
2- بيان سوء السيئة وما تورثه من حسرة وندامة وما توجبه من خسران.
3- تقرير معتقد البعث والجزاء بعرض صادق وأضح له.
4- تبرؤ ما عُبد من دون الله من عابديه وسواء كان المعبود ملكاً أو إنساناً أو جاناً أو شجراً أو حجراً الكل يتبرأ من عابديه ويستشهد الله تعالى عليه.
5- في عرصات القيامة تعلم كل نفس ما أحضرت، وما قدمت وأخرت وتبلو ما أسلفت فتعرف وأنى لها أن تنتفع بما تعرف؟.
__________
1 القول بأن الزيادة هما النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم هو قول أنس بن مالك وأبي بكر الصديق وعليّ بن أبي طالب وحذيفة وابن عباس وعامة الصحابة رورى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: " إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة قال الله تبارك وتعالى تريدون شيئاً أزيدكم؟ فيقولون: ألم تبيض وجوهنا ألم تدخلنا الجنة وتنجنا من النار قال فيكشف الحجاب فما أعطوا شيئاً أحب إليهم من النظر إلى ربهم عز وجل".
2 الرهق: الغشيان، يقال رهقه يرهقه رهقاً: إذا غشيه من باب خرج.
3 اسم الإشارة عائد إلى الذين أحسنوا.
4 ذكرنا في التفسير: كسبوا الشرك والمعاصي لأن الشرك هو الموجب للخلود في النار لا المعاصي، بدليل الحكم عيهم بالخلود في النار في آخر السياق.
5 جمع قطعة، وهي الجزء من الشيء فهي فعلة بمعنى مفعولة إذ هي مقطوعة من شيء كامل. والمظلم: الإظلام لا كواكب فيه ولا قمر.
6 أي: سعداء وأشقياء أهل الحسن وأهل الذلة، إذ الحشر يكون لسائر الخلائق لا يتخلف أحد من الخلق.
7 الشركاء: يكونون من الأصنام والأوثان والملائكة والإنس والجنّ والتبرؤ حاصل إذ ليس هناك من يقوى على الاعتراف بجريمة الشرك، إمّا الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحون فإنهم لم يكونوا راضين بعبادة المشركين لهم فتبرّؤهم صحيح، وأمّا الأصنام والأوثان فإنها لم تأمر بعبادتها وإنما الذي أمر بعبادتها الشياطين فتبرؤها صحيح.
8 مولاهم: الخالق، الرازق، المدبر لأمررهم وشؤون حياتهم والمستوجب لعبادتهم هو الله جل جلاله، فهو مولاهم الحق، لا الذي اختلقوه كذبا وعبدوه من دون الله فذاك مولىً باطل وإله مكذوب.
9 الحق: هو الموافق للواقع والصدق، فالمولوية الحقة لله تعالى لا لمخلوقاته، وكلها مخلوقة له مربوبة.
10 ضلّ: بمعنى ضاع وغاب ولم يجدوه ولم ينتفعوا به، فما كانوا يختلقونه من الآلهة الباطلة وما كانوا يقدّمونه لها من أنواع العبادات قد ضاع وغاب عنهم فلم يروه.
******************************  **********
قُلْ مَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ أَمَّن يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ والأَبْصَارَ وَمَن يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَن يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ (31) فَذَلِكُمُ اللهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلاَّ الضَّلاَلُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ (32) كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُواْ أَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (33)
شرح الكلمات:
من السماء: أي بالغيث والمطر.
والأرض: أي بالنبات والحبوب والثمار.
أمّن يملك السمع والأبصار: أي يملك أسماعكم وأبصاركم إن شاء أبقاها لكم وإن شاء سلبها منكم.
ومن يخرج الحي من الميت: أي الجسم الحي من جسم ميت والعكس كذلك.
ومن يدبر الأمر: أي أمر الخلائق كلها بالحياة والموت والصحة والمرض والعطاء والمنع.
أفلا تتقون: أي الله فلا تشركوا به شيئاً ولا تعصوه في أمره ونهيه.
فأنى تصرفون: أي كيف تصرفون عن الحق بعد معرفته والحق هو أنه لا اله إلا الله.
حقت: أي وجبت.
أنهم لا يؤمنون: وذلك لبلوغهم حداً لا يتمكنون معه من التوبة البتة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد فيقول تعالى لرسوله {قل} يا رسولنا لأولئك المشركين مستفهماً إياهم {من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض} بإنزال المطر وبانبات الحبوب والثمار والفواكه والخضر التي ترزقونها، وقل لهم {أم من يملك السمع والأبصار} أي أسماعكم وأبصاركم بحيث إن شاء أباقاها لكم وأمتعكم بها، وإن شاء أخذها منكم وسلبكم إياها فأنتم عمي لا تبصرون وصم لا تسمعون {ومن يخرج الحي من الميت} كالفرخ من البيضة {ويخرج الميت من الحي} كالبيضة من الدجاجة، والنخلة من النواة، والنواة من1 النخلة. {ومن يدبر الأمر} في السماء والأرض كتعاقب الليل والنهار ونزول الأمطار، وكالحياة والموت والغنى والفقر والحرب والسلم والصحة والمرض إلى غير ذلك مما هو من مظاهر التدبير الإلهي في الكون. {فسيقولون الله} ، إذ لا جواب لهم إلا هذا إذاً فما دام الله هو الذي يفعل هذا ويقدر عليه دون غيره كيف لا يُتَّقى عز وجل بتوحيده وعدم الإشراك به، فلم لا تتقونه؟2  
وقوله تعالى {فذلكم الله ربكم الحق} 3 أي فذلكم الذي يرزقكم من السماء والأرض ويخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويدبر الأمر هو ربكم4 الحق الذي لا رب لكم سواه إذاً {فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال، 5 فأنى تصرفون} أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد معرفته إلى الضلال؟ إنه أمر يدعو إلى الاستغراب والتعجب!
وقوله تعالى {كذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين فسقوا أنهم لا يؤمنون} أي مثل ذلك الصرف الذي يصرفه المشركون عن الحق بعد معرفته إلى الضلال أي كما حق ذلك حقت كلمة ربك وهي أن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين فهم لا يهتدون، وذلك أن العبد إذا توغل في الشر والفساد بالإدمان والاستمرار عليه يبلغ حداً لا يتأتَّى له الرجوع منه والخروج بحال فهلك على فسقه لتحق عليه كلمة العذاب وهي {لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشركوا العرب كانوا يشركون في الألوهية ويوحدون في الربوبية.
2- وليس بنافع أن يوحد العبد في الربوبية ويشرك في الألوهية.
3- ليس بعد الحق6 إلا الضلال فلا واسطة بينهما فمن لم يكن على حق فهو على ضلال.
4- التوغل في الشر والفساد يصبح طبعاً لصاحبه فلا يخرج منه حتى يهلك به.
__________
1 وكالنطفة من الإنسان، والإنسان من النطفة، ومثلها نطفة الحيوان مخرجها من حيوان حي، ومن الحيوان الحي تخرج نطفة ميتة.
2 أي: فقل لهم يا رسولنا: أفلا تتقون: أي: أفلا تخافون عقابه ونقمه في الدنيا والآخرة.
3 في الصحيح من دعاء الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا قام من جوف الليل يقول "اللهم أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ولقاؤك حق.." في حديث طويل هذا من وسطه، والشاهد في قوله: "أنت الحق".
4 أي: إلهكم ومعبودكم الحق لا ما تعبدون من أصنام وأوثان فإذا عرفتم إلهكم الحق فإنّ ما بعده من آلهة هو الضلال.
5 روي عن مالك في قوله تعالى: {فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال} قال: اللعب بالشطرنج والنرد: هو الضلال، وسئل عن الغناء فقال: هل هو حق؟ قالوا: لا. قال فما بعد الحق إلاّ الضلال. وفي صحيح مسلم: "من لعب بالنرد شير فكأنما غمس يده في لحم خنزير ودمه".
6 روي عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه رخّص فيما كان فيه دربة على الحرب من أنواع اللعب، إذ الغرض صحيح، وهو تعلم فنون الحرب، وحذق أساليبها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (6)  
الحلقة (479)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 471الى صــــ 475)


**قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ (34) قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ أَفَمَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ أَمَّنْ لَا يَهِدِّي إِلَّا أَنْ يُهْدَى فَمَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ (35) وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَّا ظَنًّا إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ (36)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
من شركائكم1: جمع شريك وهو من أشركوه في عبادة الله تعالى.
من يبدأ الخلق: أي ينشيء الإنسان والحيوان أول ما ينشئه فذلك بدء خلقه.
فأنى تؤفكون: أي كيف تصرفون عن الحق بعد معرفته.
أمَّن لا يَهِدِّي: أي لا يهتدي.
كيف تحكمون: أي هذا الحكم الفاسد وهو إتباع من لا يصح اتباعه لأنه لا يهدي.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في حجاج المشركين لبيان الحق لهم ودعوتهم إلى اتباعه فيقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قل لهؤلاء المشركين {قل هل من شركائكم2 من يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده؟} أي هل يوجد من بين آلهتكم التي تعبدونها من يبدأ خلق إنسان من العدم ثم يميته، ثم يعيده؟ وجوابهم معروف وهو لا يوجد إذاً فكيف تؤفكون أي تصرفون عن الحق بعد معرفته والإقرار به؟ وقل لهم أيضاً {قل هل3 من شركائكم من يهدي إلى الحق} أي يوجد من آلهتكم من يهدي إلى الحق؟ والجواب لا يوجد لأنها لا تتكلم ولا تعلم إذاً فقل لهم الله يهدي إلى الحق أي بواسطة نبيه ووحيه وآياته.
وقل لهم {أفمن يهدي إلى4 الحق أحق أن يتبع أمَّن لا يهدي إلا أن يهدى} 5 والجواب معروف الذي يهدي إلى الحق أحق بأن يتبع ممن لا يهتدي إلا أن يُهدى، إذاً لم لا تتقون 
الله فتوحدوه وتؤمنوا برسوله وكتابه فتهتدوا، وتتركوا آلهتكم التي لا تهدي إلى الحق؟ {فما لكم} أي أيُّ شيء ثبت لديكم في ترك عبادة الله لعبادة غيره من هذه الأوثان، {كيف تحكمون} أي حكم هذا تحكمون به وهو اتباع من لا يهدي وترك عبادة من يهدي إلى الحق. وقوله تعالى {وما يتبع أكثرهم إلا ظناً} 6 أي أن أكثر هؤلاء المشركين لا يتبعون في عبادة أصنامهم إلا الظن فلا يقين عندهم في أنها حقاً آلهة تستحق العبادة، {إن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئاً} أي إن الظن لا يكفي عن العلم ولا يغني عنه أي شيء من الإغناء، والمطلوب في العقيدة العلم لا الظن7. وقوله تعالى {إن الله عليم بما يفعلون} هذه الجملة تحمل الوعيد الشديد لهم على إصرارهم على الباطل وعنادهم على الحق فسيجزيهم بذلك الجزاء المناسب لظلمهم وعنادهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد بإبطال الآلهة المزعومة حيث اعترف عابدوها بأنها لا تبدأ خلقاً ولا تعيده بعد موته، ولا تهدي إلى الحق، والله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ويهدي إلى الحق.
2- إبطال الأحكام الفاسدة وعدم إقرارها ووجوب تصحيحها.
3- لا يقبل الظن في العقائد بل لا بد من العلم اليقيني فيها.
4- كراهية القول بالظن والعمل به وفي الحديث (إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث) .
__________**
1 أي: آلهتكم ومجوداتكم من الأصنام والأوثان.
2 يقول لهم: (هل) على جهة التوبيخ والتقرير، فان أجابوك فذاك وإلا فقل الله يبدأ الخلق.
3 هذا الاستفهام كالأول للتوبيخ والتقرير فان أجابوا فذاك المطلوب لهان لم يجيبوا فأجب أنت بقولك: الله يبدأ الخلق.
4 هذا الاستفهام؟ كسابقيه للتوبيخ والتقرير ثم إقامة الحجة.
5 في: {أمّن لا يهدي} قراءات منها: (لا يهدي) ، بالتخفيف. (لا يهدّي) بتشديد الدال، وفتح الهاء وهي قراءة ورش، و (لا يَهدي) بكسر الهاء، وتشديد الدال وهي قراءة حفص.
6 في الآية دليل على أن عابدي غير الله تعالى ليسوا سواء في الاعتقاد الباعث لهم على عبادتها بل أكثرهم لا يتبعون في عبادتها إلا مجرّد الظن، والبعض الآخر القليل لا اعتقاد لهم إلا اتباع غيرهم وتقليد سواهم من رؤسائهم، وأهل الكلمة فيهم، فكلا الفريقين هالك.
7 الظن يطلق على مراتب الإدراك، فيطلق على الاعتقاد الجازم الذي لا شك فيه كقوله تعالى: {إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابيه} ويطلق على الاعتقاد المشكوك فيه كقول قوم نوح لنوح: {وإنا لنظنّك من الكاذبين} ويطلق على الاعتقاد المخطىء كآية: {إن بعض الظن إثم} وحديث: "فإن الظن أكذب الحديث".**
******************************  *******
**وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (37) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (38) بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ (39)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أن يفترى من دون الله: أي افتراء أي لم يكن هذا القرآن افتراء.
وتفصيل الكتاب: أي بيان ما فرض الله تعالى على هذه الأمة وما أحل لها وما حرم.
أم يقولون افتراه.: أي اختلقه من نفسه وَتَقوَّلَه من عنده.
بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه: أي بما توعدهم الله تعالى به من العذاب.
ولما يأتهم تأويله: أي ولما يأتهم بعد ما يؤول إليه ذلك الوعيد من العذاب.
كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم: أي كتكذيب هؤلاء بوعد الله لهم كذب الذين من قبلهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات في تقرير عقيدة الوحي وإثبات نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال تعالى: {وما كان هذا1 القرآن} أي لم يكن من شأن هذا القرآن العظيم {أن يفترى من دون الله} أي يُختلق من غير الله تعالى من سائر خلقه، {ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه} 2 أي ولكنه كلام الله ووحيه أوحاه إلى رسوله وأنزله تصديق الذي بين يديه أي من الكتب التي سبقت نزوله وهي التوراة والإنجيل {وتفصيل الكتاب} الذي كتبه الله تعالى على أمة الإسلام من الفرائض والشرائع والأحكام. وقوله تعالى {لا ريب فيه} أي لا شك في أنه وحي الله وكلامه نزل من رب العالمين، وهو الله مربي الخلائق أجساماً وعقولاً وأخلاقاً وأرواحاً ومن مقتضى ربوييته إنزال كتاب فيه تبيان كل شيء يحتاج إليه العبد في تربيته وكماله البدني والروحي والعقلي والخلقي.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (38) {أم يقولون افتراه} 4 أي بل يقول هؤلاء المشركون المجاحدون وهو قول في غاية السُّخّف والقباحة يقولون القرآن افتراه محمد ولم يكن بوحي أُنزل عليه، قل يا رسولنا متحدياً إياهم أن يأتوا بسورة مثله5. فإنهم لا يستطيعون وبذلك تبطل دعواهم، وقل لهم ادعوا لمعونتكم على الإتيان بسورة مثل سور القرآن من استطعتم الحصول على معونتهم إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أن القرآن لم يكن وحياً من الله، وإنما هو اختلاق اختلقه محمد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وقوله تعالى {بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه6 ولما يأتهم تأويله} أي إن القضية ليست قضية أنهم ما استطاعوا أن يدركوا أن القرآن كلام الله، وإنما القضية هي أنهم كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه من وعيد الله تعالى لهم بالعذاب، ولما يأتهم بعد ما يؤول إليه الوعيد إذ لو رأوا العذاب ما كذبوا، ولذا قال تعالى: {كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم} أي {حتى ذاقوا بأسنا} كما في آية الأنعام. وهو قال تعالى: {فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين} فقد أهلك تعالى الظلمة من قوم نوح بالغرق ومن قوم هود بريح صرصر ومن قوم صالح بالصيحة ومن قوم شعيب بالرجفة ومن أمم أخرى بما شاء من أنواع العذاب فهؤلاء إن لم يتوبوا واستمروا في تكذيبهم فسوف يحل بهم ما حل بغيرهم {وما الله بغافل عما يعمل الظالمون} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة الوحي وإثبات نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- من أدلة أن القرآن كلام الله تصديقه للكتب السالفة وعدم التناقض معها إذ هما من مصدر واحد وهو الله رب العالمين.
3- من أدلة القرآن على أنه وحي الله تحدي الله العرب بالإتيان بسورة واحدة في فصاحته.
وبلاغته وإعجازه وعجزهم عن ذلك.
4- استمرار المشركين في العناد والمجاحدة علته أنهم لم يذوقوا ما توعدهم الله به من العذاب إذ لو ذاقوا لآمنوا ولكن لا ينفعهم حينئذ الإيمان.
__________**
1 علم الله تعالى أنّ غيره تعالى لا يتأتى له الإتيان بمثل هذا القرآن كما قال تعالى: {قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيراً} .
2 أي: أنزله مصدقاً لما بين يديه أي: لما تقدمه من الكتب الإلهية. هذا كقوله تعالى: {نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه} . ونصب (تصديق) على أنه اسم كان، والتقدير: ولكن كان تصديق الذي.
4 {أم يقولون} أم هنا: هي المنقطعة التي تفسَّر ببل، والهمزة: أي بل أيقول افتراه، والاستفهام هنا للتقريع والتوبيخ.
5 هذا دليل على أن القرآن الكريم معجز، وهو كذلك معجز بألفاظه ومعانيه معاً.
6  {بل كذّبوا بما لم يحيطوا يعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله} . هذا الكلام الإلهي  يحتمل معنيين صحيحين. الأول: هو ما في التفسير، والثاني: المراد بما لم  يحيطوا بعلمه: القرآن الكريم، فهم لم يتدبروه، ولم يفهموا ما يدعو إليه  وكذبوا به عن جهل مع العناد والمكابرة فما في قوله: {بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه}  اسم موصول المراد به: القرآن الكريم أمّا على المعنى الأول فإن المراد به  العذاب الذي كذّبوا به، ولم يحل بهم بعد.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
*
*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (7)  
الحلقة (480)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 476الى صــــ 479)

**وَمِنهُم مَّن يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَمِنْهُم مَّن لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ (40) وَإِن كَذَّبُوكَ فَقُل لِّي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ عَمَلُكُمْ أَنتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَاْ بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (41) وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ أَفَأَنتَ تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ (42) وَمِنهُم مَّن يَنظُرُ إِلَيْكَ أَفَأَنتَ تَهْدِي الْعُمْيَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ (43) إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئًا وَلَكِنَّ النَّاسَ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (44)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومنهم من يؤمن به: أي من أهل مكة المكذبين بالقرآن من يؤمن به مستقبلاً.
وربك أعلم بالمفسدين: وهم دعاة الضلالة الذين يفسدون العقول والقلوب والجملة تهديد لهم.
وإن كذبوك: أي استمروا على تكذيبك.
ومنهم من يستمعون إليك: أي إذا قرأت القرآن.
ومنهم من ينظر إليك: أي يبصر ويشاهد آيات النبوة وأعلام صدقك، ولا يهتدي إلى معرفة أنك رسول الله لأن الله تعالى حرمه ذلك.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير نبوة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال تعالى في خطاب رسوله ليُسلِّيه ويصبِّره على عدم إيمان قومه مع ظهور الأدلة وقوة البراهين {ومنهم من يؤمن به} أي بالقرآن وبالنبيأيضاً إذ الإيمان بواحد يستلزم الإيمان بالثاني، {ومنهم من لا يؤمن به} 1، وهذا إخبار غيب فتم كما أخبر تعالى فقد آمن من المشركين عدد كبير ولم يؤمن عدد آخر. وقوله {وربك أعلم بالمفسدين} أي الذين لا يؤمنون وفي الجملة تهديد لأولئك الذين يصرفون الناس ويصدونهم عن الإيمان والتوحيد. وقوله تعالى: {وإن كذبوك} أي استمروا في تكذيبهم لك فلا تحفل بهم وقل {لي عملي2 ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل، وأنا بريء مما تعملون} فإذا كان هناك عقاب دنيوي فإنك تسلم منه ويهلكون هم به.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (42) {ومنهم من يستمعون إليك} 3 إلى قراءتك القرآن وإلى قولك إذا قلت داعياً أو آمراً أو ناهياً، ومع هذا فلا يفهم ولا ينتفع بما يسمع، ولا لوم عليك في ذلك لأنك لا تسمع الصم، وهؤلاء صم لا يسمعون، ومنهم من ينظر إليك بأعين مفتحة ويرى علامات النبوة وآيات الرسالة ظاهرةً في حالك ومقالك ومع هذا لا يهتدي ولا لوم عليك فإنك لا تهدي العمى ولو كانوا لا يبصرون4. وقوله تعالى {إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئاً، ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون} بيان لسنة الله تعالى في أولئك الذين يسمعون ولا ينتفعون بسماعهم، ويبصرون ولا ينتفعون بما يبصرون، وهي أن من توغل في البغض والكراهية لشيء يصبح غير قادر على الانتفاع بما يسمع منه ولا بما يبصر فيه. ولذا قيل حبك الشيء يُعمي ويُصم، والبغض كذلك كما أن الاسترسال في الشر والفساد مدة من الزمن يحرم صاحبه التوبة إلى الخير والصلاح، ومن هنا قال تعالى {إن الله لا يظلم5 الناس شيئاً، ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- إخبار القرآن بالغيب وصدقه في ذلك.
2- تقرير معنى آية {فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور} .
3- تعليم رسول الله طريق الحِجاج والرد على الخصوم المشركين.
4- انتفاء الظلم عن الله تعالى، وإثباته للإنسان لنفسه.
__________**
1 كأبي طالب وأبي لهب وأبي جهل وغيرهم.
2 أي لي ثواب عملي على التبليغ والطاعة لله تعالى ولكم جزاء عملكم الذي هو الشرك والكفر والتكذيب.
3 أي: في ظواهرهم أمّا قلوبهم فلا تعي شيئا مما تقول من الحق وتتلوه من القرآن.
4 أي: ولو انظمّ إلى عدم البصر عدم البصيرة.
5 في هذا إشارة إلى أنّ عدم هدايتهم يكن خارجاً عن إرادتهم ولكن كان باستحبابهم العمى على الهدى وإيثارهم للدنيا على الآخرة.**
******************************  *********
وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ كَأَن لَّمْ يَلْبَثُواْ إِلاَّ سَاعَةً مِّنَ النَّهَارِ يَتَعَارَفُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِلِقَاء اللهِ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ (45) وَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ فَإِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ ثُمَّ اللهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ (46) وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولٌ فَإِذَا جَاء رَسُولُهُمْ قُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ (47) وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (48)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يحشرهم: أي نبعثهم من قبورهم ونجمعهم لساحة فصل القضاء.
كأن لم يلبثوا: أي في الدنيا أحياء في دورهم وأمواتاً في قبورهم.
أو نتوفينك: أي نميتك قبل ذلك.
فإذا جاء رسولهم: أي في عرصات القيامة.
بالقسط: أي بالعدل.
متى هذا الوعد: أي بالعذاب يوم القيامة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى {ويوم يحشرهم} أي اذكر لهم يوم نحشرهم من قبورهم بعد بعثهم أحياء {كأن لم يلبثوا} 1 في الدنيا أحياء في دورهم وأمواتاً في قبورهم. {إلا ساعة من النهار يتعارفون بينهم} 2 أي ليرى بعضهم بعضاً 
ساعة ثم يحول بينهم هول الموقف، وقوله تعالى {قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله3 وما كانوا مهتدين} يخبر تعالى أن الذين كذبوا بالبعث الآخر والحساب والجزاء الأخروي فلم يرجوا لقاء الله فيعملوا بمحابه وترك مساخطه قد خسروا في ذلك اليوم أنفسهم وأهليهم في جهنم، وقوله {وما كانوا مهتدين} أي في حياتهم حيث انتهوا إلى خسران وعذاب أليم.
وقوله تعالى {وإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك} 4 أي إن أريناك بعض الذي نعدهم من العذاب في الدنيا فذاك، أو نتوفينك قبل ذلك فعلى كل حال مرجعهم إلينا جميعاً بعد موتهم، فنحاسبهم ونجازيهم بحسب سلوكهم في الدنيا الخير بالخير والشر بمثله، وقوله تعالى {ثم الله شهيد على ما يفعلون} 5 تقرير وتأكيد لمجازاتهم يوم القيامة لأن علم الله تعالى بأعمالهم وشهادته عليها كافٍ في وجوب تعذيبهم. وقوله تعالى {ولكل أمة رسول فإذا جاء رسولهم قضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون} أي ولكل أمة من الأمم رسول أرسل إليها وبلغها فأطاع من أطاع وعصى من عصى فإذا جاء رسولها في عرصات القيامة قضي بينهم أي حوسبوا أو جوزوا بالقسط أي بالعدل وهم لا يظلمون بنقص حسنات المحسنين ولا بزيادة سيئآت المسيئين. وقوله تعالى {ويقولون} أي المشركون للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه، {متى هذا الوعد} 6 أي بالعذاب يوم القيامة. {إن كنتم صادقين} يقولون هذا استعجالاً للعذاب لأنهم لا يؤمنون به. والجواب في الآية التالية.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير مبدأ المعاد والدار الآخرة.
2- الإعلان عن خسران منكري البعث يوم القيامة.
3- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر حتى يؤدي رسالته بإعلامه بأنه سيعذب أعداءه.
4- بيان كيفية الحساب يوم القيامة بأن يأتي الرسول وأمته ثم يجزي الحساب بينهم فينجي الله المؤمنين ويعذب الكافرين.
__________**
1 أصلها: كأنهم ثم خففت: أي كأنهم لم يلبثوا في قبورهم.
2 الجملة في موضع نصب على الحال. وتعارفهم هذا في عرصات القيامة إنما هو تعارف توبيخ وافتضاح فيقول بعضهم لبعض: أنت أضللتني وحملتني على الكفر، ثم تنقطع المعرفة عند معاينتهم العذاب يوم القيامة.
3 أي: يوم العرض عليه بين الخلائق.
4 وإما أصلها إن الشرطة وما الزائدة لتقوية الكلام و {بعض الذي نعدهم} هو عذاب الدنيا كما هو إظهار الدين ونصرته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5 أي: بعد وفاتك، فالله عز وجل خليفتك فيهم وسوف يجزيهم بحسب كسبهم خيراً وشراً.
6 أي: متى العذاب، أو متى القيامة التي يعدنا بها محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (8)  
الحلقة (481)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 480الى صــــ 484)


**قُل لاَّ أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللهُ لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ إِذَا جَاء أَجَلُهُمْ فَلاَ يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلاَ يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ (49) قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُهُ بَيَاتًا أَوْ نَهَارًا مَّاذَا يَسْتَعْجِلُ مِنْهُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (50) أَثُمَّ إِذَا مَا وَقَعَ آمَنْتُم بِهِ آلآنَ وَقَدْ كُنتُم بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ (51) ثُمَّ قِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ ذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلاَّ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ (52) وَيَسْتَنبِئُون  َكَ أَحَقٌّ هُوَ قُلْ إِي وَرَبِّي إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ وَمَا أَنتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ (53)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لنفسي ضراً.: أي لا أقدر على دفع الضر إذا لم يُعِنِّي الله تعالى.
ولا نفعاً: أي لا أقدر على أن أجلب لنفسي نفعاً إذا لم يُرده الله تعالى لي.
لكل أمة أجل: أي وقت معين لهلاكها.
فلا يستأخرون ساعة: أي عن ذلك الأجل.
ولا يستقدمون: أي عليه ساعة.
قل أرأيتم: أي قل لهم أخبروني.
أثم إذا ما وقع: أي حل العذاب.
عذاب الخلد: أي الذي يخلدون فيه فلا يخرجون منه.
ويستنبئونك: أي ويستخبرونك.
قل إي: أي نعم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الرد على المشركين فقد طالبوا في الآيات السابقة بالعذاب فقالوا {متى هذا الوعد} أي بالعذب {إن كنتم صادقين} فأمر الله تعالى رسوله في هذه الآيات أن يقول لهم إني {لا أملك لنفسي ضراً} أي لا أملك دفع الضر عني، ولا جلب النفع لي إذا لم يشأ الله تعالى ذلك، فكيف أعلم الغيب وأعرف متى يأتيكم العذاب كما لا أقدر على تعجيله إن كان الله يريد تأجيله، واعلموا أنه لكل أمة من الأمم أجل أي وقت محدد لهلاكها وموتها فيه، فلا يتأخرون عنه ساعة ولا يتقدمون عليه بأخرى فلذا لا معنى لمطالبتكم بالعذاب. وشيء آخر أرأيتم أي أخبروني إن أتاكم العذاب الذي تستعجلونه بياتاً1 أي ليلاً أو نهاراً أتطيقونه وتقدرون على تحمله إذاً فماذا تستعجلون منه أيها المجرمون2 إنكم تستعجلون أمراً عظيماً. وقوله تعالى {أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به؟} 3 أي اتستمرون على التكذيب والعناد، ثم إذا وقع آمنتم به، وهل ينفعكم إيمانكم يومئذ؟ فقد يقال لكم توبيخاً وتقريعاً آلآن مؤمنون به، وقد كنتم به تستعجلون.
وقوله تعالى {ثم4 قيل للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب الخلد هل تجزون إلا بما كنتم تكسبون} ؟ يخبر تعالى أنه إذا دخل المجرمون النار وهم الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي ذوقوا- تهكماً بهم- عذاب الخلد أي العذاب الخالد الذي لا يفني ولا يبيد إنكم ما تجزون أي ما تثابون إلا بما كنتم تكسبونه من الشرك والمعاصي. وقوله تعالى: {ويستنبؤنك أحق هو؟} أي ويستخبرك المشركون المعاندون قائلين لك أحق ما تعدنا به من العذاب يوم القيامة؟ أجبهم بقولك {قل إي وربي5 إنه لحق، وما أنتم بمعجزين} الله ولا فائتينه بل لا بد وأن يلجئكم إلى العذاب إلجاءً، ويذيقكموه عذاباً أليماً دائماً وأنتم صاغرون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- لا يملك أحد من الخلق لنفسه فضلاً عن غيره ضراً يدفعه ولا نفعاً يجلبه إلا بإذن الله تعالى ومشيئته، وخاب الذين يُعولون على الأولياء في جلب النفع لهم ودفع الشر عنهم.
2- الآجال محدودة لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر فلذا لا معنى للجبن من العبد.
3- لا ينفع الإيمان ولا التوبة عند معاينة العذاب أو مَلَك الموت.
4- جواز الحلف بالله إذا أريد تأكيد الخبر.
5- إي حرف إجابة وتقترن دائماً بالقسم نحو إي والله، إي وربي.
__________**
1 البيات: اسم مصدر ليلا كالسلام للتسليم.
2 المجرمون: أصحاب الجرم الذي هو الشرك والقائلون متى هذا الوعد من كفار مكة.
3 {أثم} الهمزة للاستفهام وقدمت على ثم العاطفة، لأنّ لها حق الصدارة والتقدير: ثم إذا وقع، والمستفهم عنه هو حصول الإيمان في وقت وقوع العذاب، وهو غير نافع لصاحبه فكيف ترضونه أنتم لأنفسكم.
4 {ثم} : حرف عطف، وهي هنا للتراخي الرتبي فهذا يقال للمشركين عند دخولهم النار وهو من باب التهكم بهم والتقريع لهم، وإعلامهم بمالا يستطيعون دفعه بحال: {هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون} والقائلون هم خزنة جهنم.
5 {إي} : كلمة تحقيق وإيجاب، وتأكيد هي بمعنى (نعم) {وربى} قسم جوابه: {إنه لحق} أي: هو كائن لا شك فيه ولا محالة من وقوعه.**
******************************  ********
**وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِكُلِّ نَفْسٍ ظَلَمَتْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ لاَفْتَدَتْ بِهِ وَأَسَرُّواْ النَّدَامَةَ لَمَّا رَأَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ (54) أَلا إِنَّ لِلّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَلاَ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (55) هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (56) يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشِفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ (57) قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُواْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ (58)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لافتدت به: لقدمته فداء لها.
وأسروا الندامة: أخفوها في أنفسهم على ترك الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
وقضي بينهم بالقسط: أي حكم الله بينهم بالعدل.
وعد الله حق: أي ما يعدهم الله به هو كائن حقاً.
موعظة من ربكم: أي وصية من ربكم بالحق والخير، وباجتناب الشرك والشر.
وهدى: أي بيان لطريق الحق والخير من طريق الباطل والشر.
فضل الله ورحمته: ما هداهم إليه من الإيمان والعمل الصالح، واجتناب الشرك والمعاصي.
فبذلك فليفرحوا: أي فبالإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد العلم والتقوى فليسروا وليستبشروا.
هو خير مما يجمعون: أي من المال والحطام الفاني.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في بيان أن ما وعد الله تعالى به المشركين من العذاب هو آت لا محالة إن لم يؤمنوا وإنه عذاب لا يطاق فقال تعالى {ولو أن لكل نفس ظلمت} أي نفسها بالشرك والمعاصي، لو أن لها ما في الأرض من مال صامت وناطق وقبل منها لقدمته فداء1 لها من العذاب، وذلك لشدة العذاب. وقال تعالى عن الكافرين وهم في عرصات القيامة وقد رأوا النار {وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب} 2 أي أخفوها في صدورهم ولم ينطقوا بها وهى ندمهم الشديد على عدم إيمانهم وإتباعهم للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله تعالى {وقضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون} أي وقضى الله تعالى أي حكم بين الموحدين والمشركين والظالمين والمظلومين3 بالقسط الذي هو العدل الإلهي والحال أنهم لا يظلمون بأن يؤاخذوا بما لم يكتسبوا. وقوله تعالى {ألا إن4 لله ما في السموات والأرض} أي انتبهوا واسمعوا أيها المشركون إن لله ما في السموات والأرض من سائر المخلوقات ملكاً حقيقياً لا يملك معه أحد شيئا من ذلك فهو يتصرف في ملكه كما يشاء يعذب ويرحم يشقي ويسعد لا اعتراض عليه ألا أن وعد الله حق أي تنبهوا مرة أخرى واسمعوا إن وعد الله أي ما وعدكم به من العذاب حق ثابت لا يتخلف. وقوله تعالى: {ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون} .
إذ لو علموا أن العذاب كائن لا محالة وعلموا مقدار هذا العذاب ما كفروا به وقوله تعالى {هو يحي ويميت وإليه ترجعون} يخبر تعالى عن نفسه أنه يحيي ويميت ومن كان قادراً على الإحياء والإماتة فهو قادر على كل شيء، ومن ذلك إحياء الكافرين بعد موتهم وحشرهم إليه ومجازاتهم على ما كسبوا من شر وفساد وقوله {وإليه ترجعون} تقرير مبدأ المعاد الآخر. بغد هذه التقريرات لقضايا العقيدة الثلاث: التوحيد، والنبوة، والبعث والجزاء نادى الله تعالى العرب والعجم سواء قائلاً {يا أيها الناس قد جاءتكم موعظة1 من ربكم وشفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين} وكل من الموعظة التي هي الأمر والنهي بأسلوب الترغيب والترهيب والشفاء والهدى والرحمة قد حواها القرآن الكريم كأنه قال يا أيها الناس وفيكم الجاهل والفاسق والمريض بالشرك والكفر والضال عن الحق، والمعذب في جسمه ونفسه قد جاءكم القرآن يحمل كل ذلك لكم فآمنوا به واتبعوا النور الذي يحمله وتداووا به واهتدوا بنوره تشفوا وتكملوا عقلاً وخلقاً وروحاً وتسعدوا في الحياتين معاً.
وقوله تعالى {قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك2 فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون} أي بلِّغهم يا رسولنا آمراً إياهم بأن يفرحوا3 بالإسلام وشرائعه والقرآن وعلومه فإن ذلك خير مما يجمعون من حطام الدنيا الفاني، وما يعقب من آثار سيئة لا تحتمل ولا تطاق.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عظم عذاب يوم القيامة حتى إن الكافر ليود أن يفتدى منه بما في الأرض جميعاً.
2- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى لسائر المخلوقات في العالمين العلوي والسفلي.
3- الإشادة بفضل القرآن وعظمته لما يحمله من المواعظ والهدى والرحمة والشفاء.
4- يستحب الفرح بالدين ويكره الفرح بالدنيا.
__________**
1 ولكن لا يقبل منها كما قال تعالى: {إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفّار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به} .
2 إسرارهم الندامة كان عند معاينة العذاب، وقبل الدخول فيه، والندامة: الحسرة على وقوع مكروه أو فوات محبوب.
3 وبين الرؤساء والمرؤوسين، أي: بين المتبوعين والتابعين لهم.
4 {ألا} : كلمة استفتاح وتنبيه يؤتى بها في أوّل الكلام، معناها: انتبهوا لما أقول لكم.
5 المراد بالموعظة وما بعدما من الصفات القرآن الكريم إذ هو الجامع لكل ما ذكر، وإنما عطفت المذكورات لتأكيد المدح. كقول الشاعر:
إلى الملك القرم وابن الهمام ... وليث الكتيبة في المزدحم
6  قال أبو سعيد الخدري وابن عباس: فضل الله: القرآن، ورحمته الإسلام، وصحّت  الإشارة بذلك إلى الاثنين لأنّ العرب تشير بذلك إلى المفرد والمثنى والجمع.
7  روي أن من هداه الله للإسلام وعلمه القرآن ثم شكا الفاقة (الفقر) كتب الله  الفقر بين عينيه إلى يوم يلقاه ثم تلا: {قل بفضل الله} الآية.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (9)  
الحلقة (482)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 484الى صــــ 488)

**قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ مِنْهُ حَرَامًا وَحَلَالًا قُلْ آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ (59) وَمَا ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ (60) وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِنْ قُرْآنٍ وَلَا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْ رَبِّكَ مِنْ مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلَا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرَ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (61)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أرأيتم: أي أخبروني.
ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق: أي الذي خلق لكم من رزق كلحوم الأنعام.
ءآلله أذن لكم: أي في التحريم حيث حرمتم البحيرة والسائبة وفي التحليل حيث أحللتم الميتة.
يفترون على الله الكذب: أي يختلقون الكذب تزويراً له وتقديراً في أنفسهم.
وما تكون في شأن: أي في أمر عظيم.
شهوداً إذْ تفيضون فيه: أي تأخذون في القول أو العمل فيه.
وما يعزب عن ربك: أي يغيب.
من مثقال ذرة: أي وزن ذرة والذرة أصغر نملة.
إلا في كتاب مبين: أي اللوح المحفوظ ومبين أي واضح.
**معنى الآيات:**
سياق الآيات في تقرير الوحي وإلزام المنكرين له من المشركين بالدليل العقلي قال
تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قل لهؤلاء المشركين1 {أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق} أي أخبروني عما خلق الله لكم من نبات وطعام وحرث فجعلتم منه حراماً كالبحيرة والسائبة والثياب التي تحرِّمون الطواف بها والحرث الذي جعلتموه لالهتكم، وحلال كالميتة التي تستبيحونها {ءالله أذن لكم} 2 في هذا التشريع بوحي منه {أم على الله تفترون} فإن قلتم الله أذن لنا بوحي فلم تنكرون الوحي وتكذبون به، وإن قلتم لا وحي ولكننا نكذب على الله فموقفكم إذاً شر موقف إذ تفترون على الله الكذب والله تعالى يقول: {وما ظن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب يوم القيامة} أي إذا هم وقفوا بين يديه سبحانه وتعالى ما ظنهم أيغفر لهم ويعفى عنهم لا بل يلعنون وفي النار هم خالدون وقوله تعالى {إن الله لذو فضل على الناس} في كونه لا يعجل لهم العقوبة وهم يكذبون عليه ويشركون به ويعصونه ويعصون رسوله، {ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون} 3 وذلك لجهلهم وسوء التربية الفاسدة فيهم، وإلا العهد بالإنسان أن يشكر لأقل معروف وأتفه فضل.
وقوله تعالى {وما تكون في شأن4 وما تتلو منه من قرآن} أي وما تكون يا رسولنا في أمر من أمورك الهامة وما تتلو من القرآن من آية أو آيات في شأن ذلك الأمر {إلا كنا} أي نحن رب العزة والجلال {عليكم شهوداً} أي حضوراً {إذ تفيضون فيه5} أي في الوقت الذي تأخذون فيه، وقوله تعالى {وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة6 في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين} يخبر تعالى عن سعة علمه تعالى وإحاطته بسائر مخلوقاته بحيث لا يعزب أي لا يغيب عن علمه تعالى مثقال ذره أي وزن ذرة وهي النملة الصغيرة وسواء كانت في الأرض أو في السماء، وسواء كانت أصغر من النملة أوأكبر منها. بالإضافة إلى أن ذلك كله في كتاب مبين أي في اللوح المحفوظ. لهذا العلم والقدرة والرحمة استوجب التأليه والعبادة دون سائر خلقه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير الوحي وإثباته للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- التحريم والتحليل من حق الله تعالى دون سائر خلقه.
3- حرمة الكذب على الله، وإن صاحبه مستوجب للعذاب.
4- ما أعظم نعم الله تعالى على العباد ومع هذا فهم لا يشكرون إلا القليل منهم
5- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى، وحرمه الغفلة في ذلك.
6- إثبات اللوح المحفوظ وتقريره كما صرحت به الآيات والأحاديث.
__________**
1 من كفّار قريش.
2 الاستفهام تقريري مشوب بالإنكار عليهم أيضاً. وعبر عن إعطائهم الرزق بإنزاله لهم، لأنّ أرزاقهم من حبوب وثمار وأنعام كلها متوفقة على المطر النازل من السماء حتى سمى العرب ببني ماء السماء. وشاهده قوله تعالى {فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنّا صببنا الماء صبّا..} الآية.
3 بذكره وعبادته وحده بما شرع أن يعبد به، وعلّة عدم الشكر، انظرها في التفسير.
4 الشأن والجمع شؤون: الخطب والأمر الهام، والخطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والأمّة معه وقدم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لعلو شأنه وسمو مقامه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5 الإفاضة في العمل: الشروع والدخول فيه.
6 الذرة: النملة الصغيرة، أو الهباءة التي تُرى في ضوء الشمس.**
******************************  **
**أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاء اللهِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (62) الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَكَانُواْ يَتَّقُونَ (63) لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (64)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألا: أداة استفتاح وتنبيه.
إن أولياء الله: جمع وليّ وهو المؤمن التقي بشرط أن يكون إيمانه وتقواه على نور من الله.
لا خوف عليهم: أي لا يخافون عند الموت ولا بعده، ولا هم يحزنون على ما تركوا بعد موتهم.
آمنوا: أي صدقوا بالله وبماء جاء عن الله وبرسول الله وبما أخبر به رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
يتقون: أي ما يسخط الله تعالى من ترك واجب أو فعل حرام.
لهم البشرى: أي بالجنة في القرآن الكريم وعند الموت وبالرؤيا الصالحة يراها أو ترى له.
لا تبديل لكلمات الله: أي لوعده الذي يعده عباده الصالحين، لأن الوعد بالكلمة وكلمه الله لا تبدل.
الفوز: النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
**معنى الآيات:**
يخبر تعالى مؤكداً الخبر بأداة التنبيه {ألا} وأداة التوكيد {إن} فيقول: {ألا إن أولياء1 الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} أي لا يخافون عند الموت ولا في البرزخ ولا يوم القيامة ولا هم يحزنون على ما يتركون وراءهم بعد موتهم ولا في الدار الآخرة وبين تعالى أولياءه وعرف بهم فقال: {الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون} 2 أي آمنوا به وبرسوله وبكل ما جاء به رسوله عن ربه، وكانوا يتقون طوال حياتهم وسائر ساعاتهم سخط الله تعالى فلا يتركون واجباً هم قادرون على القيام به، ولا يغشون محرماً لم يُكرهوا عليه. وقوله تعالى: {لهم البشرى} في الحياة الدنيا3 وفي الآخرة: أي لهم بشرى ربهم في كتابه برضوانه ودخول الجنة ولهم البشرى بذلك عند الاحتضار تبشرهم الملائكة برضوان الله وجنته وفي الآخرة عند قيامهم من قبورهم تتلقاهم الملائكة بالبشرى.
وقوله تعالى: {لا تبديل لكلمات الله} 4 وهو تأكيد لما بشرهم، إذ تلك البشرى كانت بكلمات الله وكلمات الله لا تتبدل فوعد الله إذاً لا يتخلف.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- ولاية الله تعالى بطاعته وموافقته في محابه ومكارهه فمن آمن إيماناً يرضاه الله، واتقى الله في أداء الفرائض واجتناب المناهي فقد صار ولي الله والله وليه.
2- البشرى هي ما يكرم الله به برؤيا صالحة يراها الولي أو تُرى له.
3- الأولياء هم أهل الإيمان والتقوى فالكافر والفاجر لا يكون وليا أبداً، إلا إذا آمن الكافر، وبَرَّ الفاجر بفعل الصالحات وترك المنهيات.
4- صدق إخبار الله تعالى وعدالة أحكامه، وسر ولايته إذ هي تدور على موافقة الرب تعالى فيما يجب من الاعتقادات والأعمال والأقوال والذوات والصفات وفيما يكره من ذلك فمن وافق ربه فقد والاه ومن خالفه فقد عاداه.
__________**
1 الولي: مشتق من الولي بسكون اللام الذي هو القرب، ومتى زكت نفس المؤمن بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، وتخلّيها عن الشرك، والمعاصي قُرب من الله تعالى فوالاه، ومن آيات الولاية: استجابة الدعاء وهرمن الكرامات التي يكرم الله تعالى بها أولياءه وفي الحديث: "الذين يُذْكَرُ الله برؤيتهم" وفي لفظ. "الذين إذا رُؤوا ذُكر الله" وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إن من عباد الله عبادا يغبطهم الأنبياء، والشهداء. قيل من هم يا رسول الله؟ لمنا نحبّهم؟ قال: هم قوم تخابوا في الله من غير أموال ولا أنساب وجوههم نور على منابر من نور لا يخافون إذا خاف الناس ولا يحزنون إذا حزن الناس ثم قرأ: {ألا إن أولياء الله} الآية.
2 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا أي: كأنّما سائل قال: مَنْ هم أولياء الله؟ فأجيب: الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون".
3 لحديث: "انقطع الوحي ولم يبق إلاّ المبشرات قالوا: وما المبشرات يا رسول الله؟ قال: الرؤيا الصالحة يراها البد المؤمن أو تُرى له".
4 كلمات الله هي: التي بها مواعيده ولذا فما يباشر الله تعالى به أولياءه هو كائن لا محالة إذ مواعيده لا تتبدل ووعوده لا تخلف.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (10)  
الحلقة (483)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 488الى صــــ 492)


**وَلاَ يَحْزُنكَ قَوْلُهُمْ إِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (65) أَلا إِنَّ لِلّهِ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللهِ شُرَكَاء إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ (66) هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُواْ فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ (67)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا يحزنك: أي لا يجعلك قولهم تحزن.
إن العزة لله: العزة الغلبة والقهر.
شركاء: أي شركاء بحق يملكون مع الله لعابديهم خيراً أو يدفعون عنهم ضراً.
إلا الظن: الظن أضعف الشك.
يخرصون: أي يحزرون ويكذبون.
لتسكنوا فيه: أي تخلدوا فيه إلى الراحة والسكون عن الحركة.
مبصراً: أي مضيئاً ترى فيه الأشياء كلها.
في ذلك: أي من جَعْلِهِ تعالى الليل سكناً والنهار مبصراً لآيات.
يسمعون: أي سماع إجابة وقبول.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير قضايا التوحيد الثلاث التوحيد والنبوة والبعث قال تعالى مخاطباً رسوله محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {ولا يحزنك قولهم} أي لا يجعلك قول المشركين المفترين {لست مرسلاً} وأنك {شاعر مجنون} تحزن فإن قولهم هذا ينتج لهم إلا سوء العاقبة والهزيمة المحتمة، {إن العزة لله جميعاً} 1 فربك القوى القادر سيهزمهم وينصرك عليهم. إذا فاصبر على ما يقولون ولا تأس ولا تحزن. إنه تعالى هو السميع لأقوال عباده العليم بأعمالهم وأحوالهم ولا يخفى عليه شيء من أمرهم. {ألا إن لله من في السموات ومن في الأرض} خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً، كل شيء في قبضته وتحت سلطانه وقهره فكيف تبالي بهم يا رسولنا فتحزن لأقوالهم {وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون ألله شركاء} أي آلهة حقاً بحيث تستحق العبادة لكونها تملك نفعاً أو ضراً، موتاً أو حياة لا بل ما هم في عبادتها متبعين إلا الظن {وإن هم إلا يخرصون} أي يتقولون ويكذبون. وقوله تعالى {هو الذي2 جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه، والنهار مبصراً} أي الإله الحق الذي يجب أن يدعى ويعبد الله الذي جعل لكم أيها الناس ليلاً مظلماً لتسكنوا فيه فتستريحوا من عناء العمل في النهار. وجعل لكم النهار مبصراً3 أي مضيئاً لتتمكنوا من العمل فيه فتوفروا لأنفسكم ما تحتاجون إليه في حياتكم من غذاء وكساء وليست تلك الآلهة من أصنام وأوثان بالتي تستحق الألوهية فتُدْعى وتُعبد. وقوله {إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون4} أي إن فيما ذكر تعالى من كماله وعزته وقدرته وتدبيره لأمور خلقه آيات علامات واضحة على أنه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب غيره، ولكن يرى تلك الآيات من يسمع سماع قبول واستجابة لا من يسمع الصوت ولا يفكر فيه ولا يتدبر عانيه فإن مثله أعمى لا يبصر وأصم لا يسمع.
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- على المؤمن الداعي إلى الله تعالى أن لا يحزنه أقوال أهل الباطل وأكاذيبهم حتى لا ينقطع عن دعوته، وليعلم أن العزة لله جميعاً وسوف يعزه بها، ويذل أعداءه.
2- ما يُعبد من دون الله لم يقم عليه عابدوه أي دليل ولا يملكون له حجة وإنما هم مقلدون يتبعون الظنون والأوهام.
3- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في الخلق والتدبير كافية في إثبات العبادة له ونفيها عما سواه.
__________**
1 أي: القوة الكاملة، والغلبة الشاملة، والقدرة التامة لله وحده، والعزيز هو الغالب الذي لا يُغلب، والقوي الذي لا يُحال بينه وبين مراده. و {جميعاً} منصوب على الحال، وعزّة المؤمنين هي بعزّة الله فلا منافاة إذاً.
2 من الآية استدلال على عزته تعالى وملكه لكل شيء وقدرته وتصرفه في كل شيء وهو ما أوجب له العبادة دون ما سواه.
3 يقال أبصر النهار، إذا صار ضياء، وأظلم الليل إذا صار ذا ظلام.
4 الجملة المستأنفة، والآيات: الدلائل الدالة على وحدانية الله تعالى في ربوبيته وألوهيته، والدلالة تكون مرئية ومسموعة ومعقولة، وعليه فالأعمى والأصم وغير العاقل لا يستفيدون منها فهذه علّة عدم استفادة المشركين من الآيات لفقدهم آلات العقل والسمع والبصر، إذ فسدت بالجهل والتقليد والعناد والمكابرة والجحود.**
******************************  ********
**قَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِندَكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا أَتقُولُونَ عَلَى اللهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (68) قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللهِ الْكَذِبَ لاَ يُفْلِحُونَ (69) مَتَاعٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ ثُمَّ نُذِيقُهُمُ الْعَذَابَ الشَّدِيدَ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ (70)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
سبحانه: أي تنزه عن النقص وتعالى أن يكون له ولد.
الغَنِيُّ: أي الغِنَى المطلق بحيث لا يفتقر إلى شيء.
إن عندكم من سلطان: أي ما عندكم من حجة ولا برهان.
بهذا: أي الذي تقولونه وهو نسبة الولد إليه تعالى.
متاع في الدنيا: أي ما هم فيه اليوم هو متاع لا غير وسوف يموتون ويخسرون
كل شيء.
يكفرون: أي بنسبة الولد إلى الله تعالى، وبعبادتهم غير الله. سبحانه وتعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تحقيق التوحيد وتقريره بإبطال الشرك وشبهه فقال تعالى: {قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه} أي قال المشركون أن الملائكة بنات الله1 وهو قول مؤسف محزن للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كقولهم له {لست مرسلاً} ، وقد نهي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الحزن من جراء أقوال المشركين الفاسدة الباطلة. ونزه الله تعالى نفسه عن هذا الكذب فقال سبحانه، وأقام الحجة على بطلان قول المشركين بأنه هو الغَنيُّ الغِنَى الذاتي الذي لا يفتقر معه إلى غيره فكيف إذاً يحتاج إلى ولد أو بنت فيستغني به وهو الغني الحميد، وبرهان آخر على غناه أن له ما في السموات وما في الأرض الجميع خلقه وملكه فهل يعقل أن يتخذ السيد المالك عبداً من عبيده ولداً له. وحجة أخرى هل لدى الزاعمين بأن لله ولداً حجة تثبت ذلك والجواب لا، لا. قال تعالى مكذباً إياهم: {إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا} 2 أي ما عندكم من حجة ولا برهان بهذا الذي تقولون ثم وبخهم وقرعهم بقوله: {أتقولون على3 الله ما لا تعلمون؟} وأمر رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقول معلناً عن خيبة الكاذبين وخسرانهم: {إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون} 4 إن قيل كيف لا يفلحون وهم يتمتعون بالأموال والأولاد والجاه والسلطة أحياناً فالجواب في قوله تعالى {متاع في الدنيا} 5 أي ذلك متاع في الدنيا، يتمتعون به إلى نهاية أعمارهم، ثم إلى الله تعالى مرجعهم جميعاً، ثم يذيقهم العذاب الشديد الذي ينسون معه كل ما تمتعوا به في الحياة الدنيا، وعلل تعالى ذلك العذاب الشديد الذي أذاقهم بكفرهم فقال: {بما كانوا يكفرون} 6 أي يجحدون كمال الله وغناه فنسبوا إليه الولد والشريك.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- كفر من ينسب إلى الله تعالى أي نقص كالولد والشريك أو العجز مطلقاً.
2- كل دعوى لا يقيم لها صاحبها برهاناً قاطعاً وحجة واضحة فلا قيمة لها ولا يحفل بها.
3- أهل الكذب على الله كالدجالين والسحرة وأهل البدع والخرافات لا يفلحون ونهايتهم الخسران.
4- لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يغتر بما يرى عليه أهل الباطل والشر من المتع وسعة الرزق وصحة البدن فإن ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا، ثم يؤول أمرهم إلى خسران دائم.
__________**
1 وقال اليهود: عزير بن الله وقال النصارى عيسى بن الله والكل مفتر كذَّاب، ولا شك أن الشيطان هو الذي زيّن لهم هذا الباطل ليغويهم فيضلهم ويهلكهم.
2 إن نافية بمعنى: (ما) كما هي في التفسير أي: ما عندكم من حجة تثبت ما ادعيتموه وتُلزم به لقوتها كقوة ذي السلطان.
3 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقريع بجهلهم وكذبهم إذ الولد يتطلب المجانسة والمشابهة بينه وبين من ينسب إليه وأين ذلك؟ والله ليس كمثله شيء إذ هو خالق كل شيء.
4 الفلاح: الفوز، والفوز هي السلامة من المرهوب والظهر بالمحبوب المرغوب، والمفترون على الله الكذب لا ينجون من النار ولا يدخلون الحنة فهم إذا خاسرون غير مفلحين.
5 هذه الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً لأنها جواب سؤال هو: كيف لا يفلحون وهم في عزّة وقدرة وسلطان فيجاب السائل: بأن هذا متاع في الدنيا زائل لا قيمة له، بالمقابلة بالفلاح المنتفي عنهم وهو فلاح الآخرة.
6 الباء في {بما كانوا يكفرون} للتعليل الذي هو السببيّة أي: بسبب كفرهم، إذ الكفر خبث نفوسهم فاستوجبوا النار وعذابها.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (11)  
الحلقة (484)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 492الى صــــ 497)


**وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِن كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُم مَّقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآيَاتِ اللهِ فَعَلَى اللهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَأَجْمِعُواْ أَمْرَكُمْ وَشُرَكَاءكُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ اقْضُواْ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تُنظِرُونِ (71) فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَمَا سَأَلْتُكُم مِّنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللهِ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (72) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ خَلاَئِفَ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُنذَرِينَ (73)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
واتل عليهم نبأ نوح: أي اقرأ على المشركين نبأ نوح أي خبره العظيم الخطير.
كبر عليكم مقامي: أي عظم عليكم مقامي بينكم أدعو إلى ربي.
فأجمعوا أمركم: أي اعزموا عزماً أكيداً.
غمّة: أي خفاء ولبساً لا تهتدون منه إلى ما تريدون.
ثم اقضوا إلي: أي انفذوا أمركم.
ولا تنظرون: أي ولا تمهلون رحمة بي أو شفقة علي.
فإن توليتم: أي أعرضتم عما أدعوكم إليه من التوحيد.
في الفلك: أي في السفينة.
خلائف: أي يخلف الآخر الأول جيلاً بعد جيل.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية المشركين بالرد على دعاواهم وبيان الحق لهم وفي هذه الآيات يأمر الله تعالى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقرأ عليهم طرفاً من قصة نوح مع قومه المشركين الذين كانت حالهم كحال مشركي العرب سواء بسواء وفي قراءة هذا القصص فائدتان الأولى تسلية الرسول وحمله على الصبر، والثانية تنبيه المشركين إلى خطإهم، وتحذيرهم من الاستمرار على الشرك والعصيان فيحل بهم من العذاب ما حل بغيرهم قال تعالى: {واتل عليهم نبأ نوح} 1 أي خبره العظيم الشأن وهو قوله لهم {يا قوم إن كان كبر عليكم مقامي} 2 أي عظم وشق عليكم وجودي بينكم أدعوكم إلى الله، وتذكيري إياكم بآيات الله، فإني3 توكلت على الله فأجمعوا أمركم أي اعزمرا عزماً أكيداً وادعوا أيضاً شركاءكم للاستعانة بهم، ثم أحذركم أن يكون أمركم عليكم غمة أي4 خفياً ملتبساً عليكم فيجعلكم تترددون في إنفاذ ما عزمتم عليه، ثم اقضوا5 إليَّ ما تريدون من قتلي أو نفعي ولا 
تنظرون أي لا تؤخروني أي تأخير. وقوله تعالى: {فإن توليتم} أي أعرضتم عن دعوتي وتذكيري ولم تقبلوا ما أدعوكم إليه من عبادة الله تعالى وحده، فما سألتكم عليه من أجر أي ثواب، حتى تتولوا. إن أجري إلا على ربي الذي أرسلني وكلفني. وقد أمرني أن أكون من المسلمين له قلوبهم ووجوههم وكل أعمالهم فأنا كذلك كل عملي له فلا أطلب أجراً من غيره قال تعالى: {فكذبوه} أي دعاهم واستمر في دعائهم إلى الله زمناً غير قصير وكانت النهاية: أن كذبوه، ودعانا لنصرته فنجيناه ومن معه من المؤمنين في السفينة وجعلناهم خلائف6 لبعضهم بعضاً أي يخلف الآخر الأول، وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا التي أرسلنا بها عبدنا نوحاً فانظر يا رسولنا كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين الذين لم يقبلوا النصح ولم يستجيبوا للحق إنها عاقبة وخيمة إذ كانت إغراقاً في طوفان وناراً في جهنم وخسراناً قال تعالى في سورة نوح: {مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا ناراً فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصاراً} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تسلية الدعاة بمثل موقف نوح العظيم إذ قال لقومه: أجمعوا أمركم ونفذوا ما تريدون إني توكلت على الله.
2- ثمرة التوكل شجاعة واطمئنان نفس وصبر وتحمل مع مضاء عزيمة.
3- دعوة الله لا ينبغي أن يأخذ الداعي عليها أجراً إلا للضرورة.
4- بيان سوء عاقبة المكذبين بعد إنذارهم وتحذيرهم.
__________**
1 {اتل} فعل أمر حذفت منه الواو لبنائه على حذفها إذ ماضيه تلا ومضارعه يتلو، والأمر: اتل بمعنى اقرأ، والتلاوة: موالاة الكلمات والقراءة جمعها.
2 المقام: بفتح القاف، موضع القيام، والمُقام بالضمّ الإقامة، ومعنى كبُر: ثقل وعظم.
3 هذه الجملة {فعلى الله توكلت} هي جواب الشرط الذي هو: فان كان كبر عليكم مقامي وتذكيري بآيات الله التي هي دلائل فضله ودلائل وحدانيته تعالى.
4 الغمّة والغمَ بمعنى واحد، ومعناه التغطية والستر ومنه: غم الهلال إذا استتر، قال الشاعر:
لعمرك ما أمري عَليّ بغمّة ... نهاري ولا ليلي عليَّ بسرمد
وأصل الغمّ: مشتق من الغمامة، وكل أمر مبهم ملتبس فهو غمّة.
5 أي: أنفذوا ما حكتم به عليَّ من قتلي إن أردتم ذلك.
6 جمع خليفة وهو اسم لمن يخلف غيره.**
******************************  ******
**فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ خَلَائِفَ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ (73) ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رُسُلًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَاءُوهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا بِهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ (74) ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ (75) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (76) قَالَ مُوسَى أَتَقُولُونَ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَكُمْ أَسِحْرٌ هَذَا وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُونَ (77) قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (78)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
بالبينات: أي بالحجج الواضحات على صدق دعوتهم، وما يدعون إليه من توحيد الله تعالى.
نطبع: الطبع على القلب عبارة عن تراكم الذنوب على القلب حتى لا يجد الإيمان إليه طريقاً.
المعتدين: الذين تجاوزوا الحد في الظلم والاعتداء على حدود الشرع.
الحق.: الآيات التي جاء بها موسى عليه السلام وهي تسع.
لتلفتنا: لتصرفنا وتحول وجوهنا عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا.
الكبرياء: أي العلو والسيادة والملك على الناس.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى طرفاً من قصة نوح عليه السلام وأبرز فيها مظهر التوكل على الله تعالى من نوح ليُقتدى به، ومظهر نصرة الله تعالى لأوليائه وهزيمته أعدائه ذكر هنا سنة من سننه في خلقه وهي أنه بعث من بعد نوح رسلاً كثيرين1 إلى أممهم فجاؤوهم بالبينات أي بالحجج والبراهين على صدقهم وصحة ما جاءوا به ودعوا إليه من توحيد الله، فما كان أولئك الأقوام ليؤمنوا بما كذب به من سبقهم من أمة نوح. قال تعالى: {كذلك نطبع على2  
قلوب المعتدين} هذا بيان سنة الله تعالى في البشر وهي أن العبد إذا أذنب وواصل الذنب بدون توبة يصبح الذنب طبعاً من طباعه لا يمكنه أن يتخلى عنه، وما الذنب إلا اعتداء على حدود الشارع فمن اعتدى واعتدى وواصل الاعتداء حصل له الطبع وكان الختم على القلب فيصبح لا يقبل الإيمان ولا يعرف المعروف ولا ينكر المنكر. وقوله تعالى: {ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى وهرون} 3 أي من بعد الأمم الهالكة بعثنا رسولينا موسى وهرون ابني عمران إلى فرعون وملئه بآياتنا المتضمنة الدليل على صحة مطلب رسولينا وهو توحيد الله وإرسال بني إسرائيل معهما، {فاستكبروا} أي فرعون وملؤه {وكانوا قوماً مجرمين} حيث أفسدوا القلوب4 والعقول وسفكوا الدماء وعذبوا الضعفاء يقول تعالى عنهم {فلما جاءهم الحق من عندنا قالوا إن هذا لسحر مبين} أي لما بهرتهم المعجزات وهي آيات موسى وأبطلت إفكهم قالوا إن هذا لسحر مبين تخلصاً من الهزيمة التي لحقتهم، فرد موسى عليهم بقوله {أتقولون للحق لما جاءكم} هذا سحر5 ثم بعد توبيخهم استدل على بطلان قولهم بكونه انتصر عليهم فأفلح بينهم وفاز عليهم فقال: {أسحر هذا ولا يفلح الساحرون} فلو كان ما جئت به سحراً فكيف أفلحت في إبطال سحركم وهزيمة سحرتكم. فلما أفحمهم بالحجة قالوا مراوغين: {أجئتنا لتلفتنا} أي تصرفنا {عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا، وتكون لكما الكبرياء في الأرض} أي وتكون لكما السيادة والملك في أرض مصر فسلكوا مسلك الاتهام السياسي. وقالوا {وما نحن لكما بمؤمنين} أي بمصدقين ولا متبعين.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة الله في البشر وهي أن التوغل في الشر والفساد والظلم يوجب الختم على القلوب فيحرم العبد الإيمان والهداية.
2- ذم الاستبكار وأنه سبب كثير من الإجرام.
3- تقرير أن السحر صاحبه لا يفلح أبداً ولا يفوز بمطلوب ولا ينجو من مرهوب.
4- الاتهامات الكاذبة من شأن أهل الباطل والظلم والفساد.
__________**
1 كهود وصالح وإبراهيم ولوط وشعيب وغيرهم.
2 {نطبع} نختم، إذ الختم والطبع واحد، والطبع يكون بالخاتم.
3 أي: من بعد الرسول والأمم إذ لكل امّة رسول.
4 أفسدوا القلوب بالشرك والكفر والعقول بالسحر والأباطيل وسفكوا الدماء بقتل ذكران بني إسرائيل الصغار (المواليد) .
5 مفعول {أتقولون} محذوف لدلالة الكلام عليه وهو: إن هذا لسحر مبين وتقدير الكلام أنهم لما قالوا في الآيات لسحر مبين رد عليهم موسى بقوله: أتقولون للحق لما جاءكم هذا. أسحر هذا؟ أي كيف يكون هذا الذي جئتكم به من الآيات سحراً؟ والساحر لا يفلح وقد أفلحت فبطل أن يكون ما جئتكم به من الآيات سحراً للحق: اللام يسميهم بعضهم لام المجاوزة فهي بمعنى عن أي: تقولون عن الحق كذا. والظاهر أنها لام التعليل.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (12)  
الحلقة (485)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 497الى صــــ 501)


وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ (79) فَلَمَّا جَاء السَّحَرَةُ قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى أَلْقُواْ مَا أَنتُم مُّلْقُونَ (80) فَلَمَّا أَلْقَواْ قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُم بِهِ السِّحْرُ إِنَّ اللهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (81) وَيُحِقُّ اللهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (82)
شرح الكلمات:
ساحر عليم: أي ذو سحر حقيقي له تأثير عليم بالفن.
ألقوا: أي ارموا في الميدان ما تريدون إلقاءه من ضروب السحر.
إن الله سيبطله: أي يظهر بطلانه أمام النظارة من الناس.
ويحق الله الحق: أي يقرر الحق ويثبته.
بكلماته: أي بأمره إذ يقول للشيء كن فيكون.
المجرمون: أهل الإجرام على أنفسهم وعلى غيرهم وهم الظلمة المفسدون.
رجال دولته أن يحضروا له علماء السحر1 ليبارى موسى في السحر فجمع سحرته فقال لهم موسى {ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون} 2 فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون، فنظر إليه موسى وقال: {ما جئتم3 به السحر إن الله سيبطله4 إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين ويحق الله الحق بكلماته ولوكره المجرمون} 5 وألقى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- للسحر طرق يتعلم بها وله علماء به وتعلمه حرام واستعماله حرام.
2- حد الساحر القتل لأنه إفساد في الأرض.
3- جواز المبارزة للعدو والمباراة له إظهاراً للحق وإبطالاً للباطل.
4- عاقبة الفساد وعمل أصحابه الخراب والدمار.
5- متى قاوم الحق الباطل انهزم الباطل وانتصر الحق بأمر الله تعالى ووعده الصادق.
__________
1 طلب فرعون بإتيانه بالسحرة إذ قال: أئتوني بكل ساحر عليم قال هذا لما شاهد العصا واليد البيضاء فاعتقد أنها سخر فأراد أن يقابله بسحر قومه.
2 أي: اطرحوا ما معكم من حبالكم وعصّيكم.
3 أي: ما أظهرتموه لنا من هذه الحبال والعصي، وقد تراءت وكأنها حيّات وثعابين هو السحر وعلّل لذلك. بقوله إنّ الله سيبطله وعلة أخرى وهو أن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين، وإظهار اسم الجلالة في التعليلين: {إن الله سيبطله} {إنّ الله لا يصلح عمله المفسدين} لإلقاء الروع وتربية المهابة في النفوس.
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه من أخذ مضجعه من الليل ثم تلا هذه الآية. {ما جئتم به السحر إنّ الله سيبطله إنّ الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين} لم يضرّه كيد ساحر.
5 أراد بالمجرمين: فرعون وملأه، وفي الكلام تعريض بهم، وعدل عن وصفهم بالإجرام لأنّه مأمور أن يقول قولاً ليّنأ فاستغنى بالتعريض بدل التصريح.
******************************  ********
وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (82) فَمَا آمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلَّا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ عَلَى خَوْفٍ مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (83) وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَاقَوْمِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُسْلِمِينَ (84) فَقَالُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86) وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَنْ تَبَوَّآ لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (87) 
شرح الكلمات:
فما آمن لموسى: أي لم يَنْقَدْ له ويتبعه.
إلا ذرية: أي طائفة قليلة من أولاد بني إسرائيل.
وملائهم: أي أشرافهم ورؤسائهم.
أن يفتنهم: أن يضطهدهم ويعذبهم.
لعال في الأرض: قاهر مُستبدّ.
مسلمين: مذعنين منقادين لأمره ونهيه.
فتنة للقوم الظالمين: أي لا تفتنهم بنا بأن تنصرهم علينا فيروا أنهم خير منا فيزدادوا كفراً.
أن تبوَّءا: اتخذا لقومكما بمصر بيوتا تبوءون إليها وترجعون.
قبلة: أي مساجد تصلون فيها.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ذلك الانتصار الباهر الذي تم لموسى على السحرة، والهزيمة المرة التي لحقت فرعون ولم يؤمن لموسى ويتابعه إلا ذرّيّة من بني إسرائيل، وعدد قليل من آل فرعون كامرأته ومؤمن آل فرعون والماشطة قال تعالى: {فما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية1 من قومه على خوف من فرعون} أي مع خوف من فرعون أن يفتنهم وقوله: {وملائهم} عائد إلى مؤمنى آل فرعون أي مع خوف من ملائهم أي رؤسائهم وأشرافهم أن يفتنوهم أيضاً، وقوله تعالى {وإن فرعون لعال في الأرض} أي إنه قاهر متسلط مستبد ظالم، {وإنه لمن المسرفين} 2 في الظلم فلذا خافوه لما آمنوا، ولما ظهر الخوف علي بني إسرائيل قال لهم موسى {يا قوم إن كنتم آمنتم بالله فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم مسلمين} 3 ففوضوا أمركم إليه إن كنتم حقاً مسلمين لله منقادين لأمره ونهيه، فأجابوا قائلين: {على الله توكلنا} وسألوا الله تعالى أن لا يفتن قوم فرعون بهم بأن ينصرهم عليهم فيزدادوا كفراً وظلماً، وضمن ذلك أن لا تسلط الظالمين علينا فيفتونا في ديننا بصرفنا عنه بقوة التعذيب {ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين، ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين} وهذا حسن توسل منهم إذا قالوا برحمتك فتوسلوا إلى الله برحمته ليستجيب دعاءهم، والمراد من القوم الكافرين هنا فرعون وملأه. وقوله تعالى: {وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه} أي هارون {أن تبوءا لقومكما} 4 أي من بني إسرائيل {بمصر} أي بأرض مصر5 {بيوتاً، واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة} 6 أي متقابلة ومساجد7 تصلون فيها {وأقيموا الصلاة} على الوجه الذي شرع لكم. وهذا بناء على أن بني إسرائيل بعد الانتصار على فرعون أخذوا ينحازون من مجتمع فرعون فأمروا أن يكونوا حياً مستقلاً استعداداً للخروج من أرض مصر فأمرهم الرب تبارك وتعالى أن يجعلوا بيوتهم قبلة أي متقابلة ليعرفوا من يدخل عليهم ومن يخرج منهم وليصلوا فيها كالمساجد حيث منعوا من المساجد إما بتخريبها وإما بمنعهم منها ظلماً وعدواناً وقوله تعالى {وبشر المؤمنين} أي وبشر يا رسولنا8 المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم الكاملين فيه بحسن العاقبة بكرامة الدنيا وسعادة الآخرة بدخول دار السلام.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث أراه كيف انتصر موسى بالمعجزات ومع ذلك لم يتابعه إلا القليل من قومه.
2- التنديد بالعلو في الأرض والإسراف في الشر والفساد وبأهلهما.
30- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى لتحمل عبء الدعوة إلى الله تعالى والقيام بطاعته.
4- مشروعية الدعاء والتوسل إلى الله تعالى بأسمائه وصفاته.
5- اتخاذ المساجد في المنازل للصلاة فيها عند الخوف.
6- وجوب إقام الصلاة.
7- بشرى الله تعالى للمؤمنين والمقيمين للصلاة بحسن العاقبة في الدارين.
__________
1 المراد بالذرية أولاد بني إسرائيل الشبان الذين آمنوا عند مشاهدّة المباراة وانتصار موسى فيها.
2 {المسرفين} : أي المجاوزين الحد في الكفر لأنه كان عبداً فادعى الربوبية.
3 كرر جملة الشرط تأكيداً، مبيّناً أن كمال الإيمان يقتضي التوكل على الله تعالى.
4 أي: اتخذا، يقال: بوّاه الدار: انزله إيَّاها وأسكنه فيها. وفي الحديث "من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار" أي: فلينزله ملازما له.
5 قيل: المراد بمصر: الأسكندرية.
6 في الآية دليل علي جواز صلاة الخائف المكتوبة في بيته، أمّا النافلة فهي في البيوت أفضل لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "فعليكم بالصلاة في بيوتكم فإن خير صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة".
7 في هذا جمع بين رأيين الأول: أن المراد من كلمة قبلة: أنها مساجد والثاني: أنها متقابلة ليتم لهم بذلك حمايتهم من عدوهم بعد أن استقلوا عنه.
8 هو موسى علبه السلام، بدليل السياق الكريم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (13)  
الحلقة (486)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 501الى صــــ 507)

**وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ (88) قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَت دَّعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعَآنِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (89)**
شرح الكلمات:
زينة: أي حلياً وحللاً ورياشاً ومتاعاً.
أموالاً: أي كثيرة من الذهب والفضة والأنعام والحرث.
اطمس: أي أزل أثرها من بينهم بإذهابها.
واشدد على قلوبهم: اربط عليها حتى لا يدخلها إيمان ليهلكوا وهم كافرون.
أجيبت دعوتكما:. أي استجابها الله تعالى.
فاستقيما: على طاعة الله بأداء رسالته والدعوة إليه والصبر على الأذى فيه.
سبيل الذين لا يعلمون: أي طريق الجهلة الذي لا يعرفون محاب الله ومساخطه ولا يعلمون شرائع الله التي أنزل لعباده.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق في قصة موسى مع فرعون وبني إسرائيل فبعد أن لج فرعون في العناد والمكابرة بعد هزيمته سأل موسى ربه قائلاً {ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه} أي أعطيتهم {زينة} أي ما يتزين به من الملابس والفرش والأثاث وأنواع الحلي والحلل وقوله {وأموالاً} 1 أي الذهب والفضة والأنعام والحرث {في الحياة الدنيا} أي في هذه الحياة الدنيا وقوله: {ربنا ليضلوا عن سبيلك} 2 أي فيسبب ذلك لهم الضلال إذاً {ربنا اطمس3 على أموالهم} أي أذهب أثرها بمسحها وجعلها غير صالحة للانتفاع بها، {واشدد على4 قلوبهم} أي اطبع على قلوبهم واستوثق منها فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم الموجع أشد الإيجاع، قال تعالى: {قد أجيبت دعوتكما، فاستقيما} 5 على طاعتنا بالدعوة إلينا وأداء عبادتنا والنصح لعبادنا والعمل على إنقاذ عبادنا من ظلم الظالمين، {ولا تتبعانِّ سبيل الذين لا يعلمون} أي فتستعجلا وقوع العذاب فإن الذين لا يعلمون ما لله من حكم وتدابير وقضاء وقدر يستعجلون الله تعالى في وعده لهم فلا تكونوا مثلهم بل انتظروا وعدنا واصبروا حتى يأتي وعد الله وما الله بمخلف وعده.
أجيبت دعوتكما:. أي استجابها الله تعالى.
فاستقيما: على طاعة الله بأداء رسالته والدعوة إليه والصبر على الأذى فيه.
سبيل الذين لا يعلمون: أي طريق الجهلة الذي لا يعرفون محاب الله ومساخطه ولا يعلمون شرائع الله التي أنزل لعباده.**
**هداية الآيتين**
**من هداية الآيتين:**
1- مشروعية الدعاء بالهلاك على أهل الظلم.
2- كثرة المال وأنواع الزينة، والانغماس في ذلك والتلهي به يسبب الضلال لصاحبه.
3- الذين بلغوا حداً من الشر والفساد فطبع على قلوبهم لا يموتون إلا على الكفر فيخسرون.
4- المؤمِّن داع فهو شريك في الدعاء6 فلذا أهل المسجد يؤمِّنون على دعاء الإمام في الخطبة فتحصل الإجابة للجميع، ومن هنا يخطيء الذين يطوفون أو يزورون إذ يدعون بدعاء المطوف ولا يؤمِّنون.
5- حرمة إتباع طرق أهل الضلال، وتقليد الجهال والسير وراءهم.
__________**
1 قيل: إنه كان لهم من فسطاط مصر إلى ارض الحبشة جبال فيها معادن الذهب والفضة والزبرجد والزمرد، والياقوت.
2 في هذه اللام أقوال: أصحها: أنها لام العاقبة، والصيرورة. أي: يا رب إنك آتيت فرعون وقومه أموالاً ليؤول أمرهم بسبب تلك الأموال إلى ضلالهم.
3 أي: عاقبهم على كفرهم بإهلاك أموالهم. وفعلا أصبحت حجارة لا ينتفع لها وكان ذلك عقوبة منه تعالى لهم على كفرهم وعنادهم.
4 قد استشكل العلماء وجه دعاء موسى على فرعون وقومه بالهلاك إذ المفروض أن يدعو لهم بالهداية. وأجيب بأنه قد علم بإعلام الله تعالى له أنهم لا يؤمنون فلذا دعا عليهم، كما أعلم الله تعالى نوحاً بعدم إيمان قومه فلذا دعا عليهم، إذ قال له ربَّه: {إنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن} وهنا دعا عليهم قائلاً: {ربِّ لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديّاراً} .
5 كان موسى يدعو، وهارون يؤمن أي: يقول: آمين فاعتبر داعيا مع أخيه. لأنّ قول آمين معناه: اللهم استجب دعاءنا.
6 روى الترمذي الحكيم عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: "إن الله قد أعطى أمتي ثلاثاً لم تعط أحداً قبلهم: السلام، وهي تحية أهل الجنة، وصفوف الملائكة وآمين إلاَّ ما كان من موسى وهارون" وعلى هذا فموسى كان يدعو وهارون يؤمن فاعتبر داعياً.**
******************************  ****
**وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (90) آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (91) فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ (92)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل: أي قطعنا بهم البحر حتى تجاوزوه.
البحر: بحر القلزم.
بغيا وعدوا 1: أي بغيا على موسى وهرون واعتداء عليهما.
الآن: أي أفي هذا الوقت تقر بالوحدانية وتعترف له بالذلة؟!.
ببدنك: أي بجسدك لا روح فيه.
آية: علامة على أنك عبد وليس برب فيعتبروا بذلك.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصة موسى وهرون مع فرعون وبني إسرائيل قال تعالى: {وجاوزنا2 ببني إسرائيل البحر} وذلك بداية استجابة الله تعالى دعوة موسى وهرون ومعنى {جاوزنا} أي قطعنا بهم البحر حتى تجاوزوه، وذلك بأن أمر موسى أن يضرب بعصاه البحر فضرب فانفلق البحر فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم ويَبِسَت الأرض ودخل موسى مع بني إسرائيل يتقدمهم جبريل عليه السلام على فرس حتى تجاوزوا البحر إلى الشاطىء، وجاء فرعون على فرسه ومعه ألوف3 الجنود فتبعوا موسى4 وبني إسرائيل فدخلوا البحر فلما توسطوه أطبق5 الله تعالى عليهم البحر فغرقوا أجمعين إلا ما كان من فرعون فإنه لما أدركه الغرق أي لحقه ووصل الماء إلى عنقه أعلن عن توبته فقال: {آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل} ولكبريائه لم يقل لا إله إلا الله ولو قالها لتاب الله عليه فأنجاه بل قال: {لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل} وهو يعرف أنه الله. وقوله: {وأنا من المسلمين} مبالغة في طلب النجاة من الغرق بالتوبة حيث أعلن أنه من المسلمين أي المستسلمين المنقادين لأمره. فرد الله تعالى بقوله: {آلآن} أي وقت التوبة6 والإسلام بعد الإيمان،
{وقد عصيت قبل} وتمردت على الله وشرعه وكفرت به وبرسوله {وكنت من المفسدين} للبلاد والعباد بالظلم والشر والفساد، {فاليوم ننجيك} أي نجعلك على نجوة من الأرض أي مرتفع منها {ببدنك} أي يجسمك دون روحك، وبذلك {لتكون لمن خلفك} أو بعده من الناس {آية} أي علامة على أنك عبد مربوب وليس كما زعمت أنك رب وإله معبود، وتكون عبرة لغيرك فلا يطغى طغيانك ولا يكفر كفرانك فيهلك كما هلكت، وقوله تعالى: {وإن كثيراً من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون} إخبار منه بواقع الناس ومن أولئك الغافلين عن آيات الله وهي تتلى عليهم أهل مكة من كفار قريش وما سيق هذا القصص إلا لأجل هدايتهم. لو كانوا يهتدون.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- لا تقبل التوبة عند معاينة العذاب وفي الحديث "تقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر".
2- أكمل الأديان وأفضلها الإسلام ولهذا أهل اليقين يسألون الله تعالى أن يتوفاهم مسلمين ولما أيقن فرعون بالهلاك زعم أنه من المسلمين.
3- فضل لا إله إلا الله فقد ورد أن جبريل كان يحول بين فرعون وبين أن يقول: لا إله إلا الله فينجو فلم يقلها فغرق وكان من الهالكين.
4- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن أكثر الناس في هذه الحياة غافلون عما يراد بهم ولهم ولم ينتبهوا حتى يهلكوا.
__________**
1 {بغياً} منصوب على الحال. و {عدوا} معطوف عليه، وكان اتباع فرعون بني إسرائيل بغيا وعدوا لأنه ليس له شائبة حق في منعهم من الخروج من بلاده إلى بلادهم.
2 جاوزنا وجوّزنا: بمعنى واحد.
3 قال القرطبي: كان بنو إسرائيل ستمائة وعشرين ألفاً، وكان جيش فرعون ألفي ألف وستمائة ألف. أي مليونين ونصفاً وزيادة.
4 تبع واتبع بمعنى واحد إذا لحقه وأدركه، وأمّا اتبع بالتشديد فإن معناه: سار خلفه.
5 روى الترمذي وحسّنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال "لما أغرق الله فرعون قال: آمنت انه لا إله إلاّ الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل، قال جبريل يا محمد فلو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من وحل البحر فأدسه في فيه مخافة أن تدركه الرحمه" وحل البحر: الطين الأسود الذي بكون في أسفله، ومعنى تدركه الرحمة: أي يقول لا اله إلا الله.
6 لأنّ التوبة تقبل من العبد ما لم يرَ علامات الموت بمشاهدة الملائكة، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يُغرغر".**
******************************  ************
**وَلَقَدْ بَوَّأْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُبَوَّأَ صِدْقٍ وَرَزَقْنَاهُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ فَمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ حَتَّى جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (93)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
مبوأ صدق: أي أنزلناهم منزلاً صالحاً طيباً مرضياً.
من الطيبات: أي من أنواع الأرزاق الطيبة الحلال.
حتى جاءهم العلم: وهو معرفتهم أن محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هو النبي المنتظر وأنه المنجي.
يقضي بينهم: يحكم بينهم.
فيما كانوا في يختلفون: وأي في الذي اختلفوا من الحق فيدخل المؤمنين الجنة والكافرين النار.
**معنى الآية الكريمة:**
هذه خاتمة الحديث عن موسى وبني إسرائيل بعد أن نجاهم الله من عدوهم بإهلاكه في اليم قال تعالى: {ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق} أي أنزلناهم مبوأ صالحاً طيباً وهو بلاد فلسطين من أرض الشام المباركة1، وذلك بعد نجاتهم من التيه ودخولهم فلسطين بصحبة نبي الله يوشع بن نون عليه السلام، وقوله {ورزقناهم من الطيبات} إذ أرض الشام أرض العسل والسمن والحبوب والثمار واللحم والفحم وذكر هذا إظهار لنعم الله تعالى ليشكروها. وقوله: {فما اختلفوا حتى جاءهم العلم} يريد أن بني إسرائيل الذين أكرمهم ذلك الإكرام العظيم كانوا قبل مبعث النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ متفقين على دين واحد منتظرين النبي المنتظر المبشر به في التوراة الذي سينقذ بني إسرائيل مما حل بهم من العذاب والاضطهاد على أيدي أعدائهم الروم، فلما جاءهم وهو العلم وهو القرآن والمنزل عليه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن به2، ومنهم من كفر. وقوله تعالى في خطاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {إن ربك يقضي3 بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون} من أمر الإيمان لك واتباعك واتباع ما جئت به من الهدى ودين الحق، فيدخل المؤمنين الجنة ويدخل الكفار النار.
**هداية الآية الكريمة:**
**من هداية الآية الكريمة:**
1- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لبني إسرائيل.
2- الرزق الطيب هو ما كان حلالاً لا ما كان حراماً.
3- إذا أراد الله هلاك أمة اختلف بسبب العلم الذي هو في الأصل سبب الوحدة الوئام.
4- حرمة الاختلاف في الدين إذ كان يؤدي إلى4 الانقسام والتعادي والتحارب.
5- يوم القيامة هو يوم الفصل الذي يقضي الله تعالى فيه بين المختلفين بحكمه العادل.
__________**
1 وروي ان ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: في المبوأ الصدق: هو بنو قريظة وبنو النضير، وأهل عصر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقرينة: {فما اختلفوا حتى جاءهم العلم} الذي هو القرآن يحمله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقرينة ما في التفسير هي أنّ الحديث كان في إنجاء بني إسرائيل وإهلاك فرعون وهو يناسبه أن يكون المبوأ: أرض فلسطين والشام.
2 كعبد الله بن سلام وأمثاله.
3 يقضي: معناه يحكم، فيحكم لأهل الإيمان والاستقامة بدخول الجنة ويحكم لأهل الكفر والضلال النار.
4 مثال الاختلاف الذي لا يؤدي إلى الانقسام والتعادي والتحارب: الخلاف الفقهي بين الأئمة الأربعة، ومثال الخلاف المفضي إلى التعادي والتحارب الخلاف بين أهل السنة والفرق الضالة كالخوارج والروافض وأمثالهما.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (14)  
الحلقة (487)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 507الى صــــ 512)
**
فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (94) وَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (95) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (96) وَلَوْ جَاءتْهُمْ كُلُّ آيَةٍ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ (97)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
شك:. ما قابل التصديق فالشاك غير المصدق.
مما أنزلنا إلبك: أي في أن بني إسرائيل لم يختلفوا إلا من1 بعد ما جاءهم العلم.
الكتاب: أي التوراة والإنجيل.
فلا تكونن من الممترين: أي لا تكونن من الشاكين.
حقت عليهم: أي وجبت لهم النار بحكم الله بذلك في اللوح المحفوظ.
حتى يروا العذاب: أي يستمرون على تكذيبهم حتى يروا العذاب يؤمنوا حيث لا ينفع الإيمان2.
**معنى الآيات:**
يقرر تعالى نبوة رسوله {فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل3 الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك} أحبار اليهود ورهبان النصارى فإنهم يعرفون نعوتك وصفاتك في التوراة والإنجيل وإنك النبي الخاتم والمنقذ وأن من آمن بك نجا ومن كفر هلك وهذا من باب الفرض وليكون تهييجاً للغير ليؤمن وإلا فهو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد قال: {لا أشك ولا أسأل" وقوله {لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين} ، يقسم تعالى لرسوله بأنه قد جاءه الحق من ربه وهو الحديث الثابت بالوحي الحق وينهاه أن يكون من الممترين أي الشاكين في صحة الإسلام، وأنه الدين الحق الذي يأبى الله إلا أن يظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون. وقوله {ولا تكونن من الذين كذبوا بآيات الله فتكون من الخاسرين} أي وينهاه أيضاً أن يكون من الذين كذبوا بوحي الله وشرعه ورسوله المعبر عنها بالآيات لأنها حاملة لها داعية إليها، فتكون من الخاسرين يوم القيامة. وهذا كله من باب ("إياك أعني واسمعي يا جاره") وإلا فمن غير الجائز أن يشك الرسول أو يكذب بما أنزل عليه من الآيات الحاملة من الشرائع والأحكام. وقوله تعالى: {إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية} هو كما أخبر عز وجل فالذين قضى4 الله بعذابهم يوم القيامة فكتب ذلك في كتاب المقادير عنده هؤلاء لا يؤمنون أبداً مهما بذل في سبيل إيمانهم من جهد في تبيين الحق وإقامة الأدلة وإظهار الحجج عليهم وفي هذا تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من جراء ما يألم له ويحزن من إعراض كفار قريش وعدم استجابتهم وقوله {ولو جاءتهم كل آية} تأكيد للحكم السابق وهو أن الذي حكم الله بدخولهم النار لا يؤمنون ولا يموتون إلا كافرين لينجز الله ما وعد ويمضي ما قضى وحكم. وقوله: {حتى يروا العذاب الأليم} أي يستمرون على كفرهم بك وبما جئت به حتى يشاهدوا العذاب الأليم وحينئذ يؤمنون كما آمن فرعون عندما أدركه الغرق ولكن لم ينفعه إيمانه فكذلك هؤلاء المشركون من 
قومك الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم وعندئذ لا ينفعهم إيمانهم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- سؤال من لا يعلم من يعلم.
3- التكذيب بآيات الله كفر وصاحبه من الخاسرين.
4- الشك والافتراء في أصول الدين وفروعه كفر.
5- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر، وإن الشقي من شقي في كتاب المقادير5 والسعيد من سعد فيه.
6- عدم قبول توبة من عاين العذاب في الدنيا بأن رأى ملك الموت وفي الآخرة بعد أن يبعث ويشاهد أهوال القيامة.
__________**
1 هذا وجه من جملة أوجه فَسّرت بها الآية.
2 لا خلاف في أن الإيمان كالتوبة لا يقبلان عند معاينة الموت ففي سورة النساء قال تعالى: {وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفّار} . وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر.
3 لا حاجة إلى طلب حلول بعيدة لحلّ ما في ظاهر الآية من إشكال، إذ لهذه الآية نطير وهو قوله تعالى: {لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين} معنى الآية: أنّ الله تعالى يوجه الخطاب إلى رسوله، وأحبّ الخلق إليه ليكون غيره من باب أولى ألف مرة ومرّة وإلا فالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يشك ولا يسأل وكيف يشك ويسأل وهو يتلقى الوحي من ربّه؟ وقد قال وقت ما نزلت الآية: "لا أشك ولا أسأل"، وتوجيهنا للآية في التفسير في غاية الوضوح، والحمد لله.
4 إن قيل: كيف يعذبهم لمجرد أن كتب ذلك عليهم؟ قلنا في الجواب إنه ما كتب شقوة نفس أو سعادة أخرى حتى علم ما ستفعله النفس باختيارها من كفر أو إيمان أو خير أو شر.
5 طالع النهر، فقد أوردنا سؤالاً عن هذه المسألة وأجبنا عنه تحت رقم (3) بما يكفي ويغني بإذن الله تعالى.**
******************************  ***********
**فَلَوْلاَ كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ آمَنَتْ فَنَفَعَهَا إِيمَانُهَا إِلاَّ قَوْمَ يُونُسَ لَمَّآ آمَنُواْ كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ عَذَابَ الخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ (98) وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ لآمَنَ مَن فِي الأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعًا أَفَأَنتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (99) وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَن تُؤْمِنَ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ (100)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلولا: أداة تحضيض هنا بمعنى هلاّ وفيها معنى التوبيخ والنفي.
قرية آمنت: أي أهل قرية آمنوا.
يونس: هو يونس بن مَتَّى نبي الله ورسوله1.
إلى حين: أي إلى وقت انقضاء آجالهم.
أفأنت تكره الناس: أي إنك لا تستطيع ذلك.
إلا بإذن الله.: أي بإرادته وقضائه.
الرجس: أي العذاب
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد أن ذكر تعالى في الآيات السابقة أن الخسران لازم لمن كذب بآيات الله، وأن الذين وجب لهم العذاب لإحاطة ذنوبهم بهم لا يؤمنون لفقدهم الاستعداد للإيمان ذكر هنا ما يحض به أهل مكة على الإيمان وعدم الإصرار على الكفر والتكذيب فقال: {فلولا2 كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها} أي فهلا أهل قرية آمنوا فانتفعوا بإيمانهم فنجوا من العذاب اللازم لمن لم يؤمن أي لِمَ لا يؤمنون وما المانع من إيمانهم وهذا توبيخ لهم.
وقوله {إلا قوم3 يونس4 لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا} فلم نهلكهم بعذاب استئصال وإبادة شاملة لأنهم لما رأوا أمارات العذاب بادروا إلى التوبة قبل نزوله بهم فكشف الله تعالى عنهم العذاب، ومتعهم بالحياة إلى حين انقضاء آجالهم فما لأهل أم القرى لا يتوبون كما تاب أهل نَيْنَوى من أرض الموصل وهم قوم يونس عليه السلام.
وقوله تعالى: {ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعاً} يحمل دلالتين الأولى أن عرض الله تعالى الإيمان على أهل مكة وحضهم عليه وتوبيخهم على تركه لا ينبغي 
أن يفهم منه أن الله تعالى عاجز عن جعلهم يؤمنون بل لو شاء إيمانهم لآمنوا كما لو شاء إيمان أهل الأرض جميعاً لآمنوا والثانية تسلية الرسول والتخفيف عنه من ألم وحزن عدم إيمان قومه وهو يدعوهم بجد وحرص ليل نهار فأعلمه ربه أنه لو شاء إيمان كل من في الأرض لآمنوا، ولكنه التكليف المترتب عليه الجزاء فيعرض الإيمان على الناس عرضاً لا إجبار معه فمن آمن نجا، ومن لم يؤمن هلك وبدل على هذا قوله له {أفأنت تكره5 الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين} أي إن هذا ليس لك، ولا كلفت به، وقوله تعالى: {وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله} تقرير وتأكيد لما تضمنه الكلام السابق من أن الإيمان لا يتم لأحد إلا بإرادة الله وقضائه، وقوله تعالى: {ويجعل الرجس6 على الذين لا يعقلون} أي إلا أنه تعالى يدعو الناس إلى الإيمان مبيناً لهم ثمراته الطيبة ويحذرهم من التكذيب مبيناً لهم آثاره السيئة فمن آمن نجاه وأسعده ومن لم يؤمن جعل الرجس الذي هو العذاب عليه محيطاً به جزاء له لأنه لا يعقل إذ لو عقل لما كذب ربه وكفر به وعصاه وتمرد عليه وهو خالقه ومالك أمره.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- من مظاهر رحمة الله تعالى بعباده دعوته إياهم إلى الإيمان به وحضهم عليه.
2- قبول التوبة قبل معاينة العذاب، ورؤية العلامات لا تمنع من التربة.
3- إرادة الله الكونية التي يكون بها الأشياء لا تتخلف أبداً، وإرادته الشرعية التكليفية جائزة التخلف.
لا إيمان إلا بإذن الله وقضائه فلذا لا ينبغي للداعي أن يحزن على عدم إيمان الناس إذا دعاهم ولم يؤمنوا لأن الله تعالى كتب عذابهم أزلاً وقضى به.
__________**
1 احد أنبياء بني إسرائيل.
2 لولا حرت الأصل فيها أنها للتحضيض، وهو طلب الفعل بحثّ، ولكن إذا دخلت على ماض لم تصبح للتحضيض قطعاً بل للتغليط والتنديم والتوبيخ، وهي هنا لتغليط أهل مكة وتوبيخهم وتنديمهم على إصرارهم على الكفر وعدم توبتهم كما تاب قوم يونس حتى ينجوا من العذاب كما نجوا.
3 كان هؤلاء القوم خليطاً من الأشوريين واليهود الذين كانوا في أسر ملوك بابل بعد بختنصر، وكانت بعثة يونس عليه السلام إليهم في بداية القرن الثامن قبل المسيح عليه السلام.
4 إن قوم يونس كانوا بقرية تسمّى نينوي من أرض الموصل وكانوا يعبدون الأصنام، أقام في قومه يدعوهم إلى التوحيد وترك الشرك تسع سنين فيئس من إيمانهم فتوعدهم بالعذاب وخرج من بين أظهرهم وتركهم فلمّا رأوا ذلك خافوا نزول العذاب بهم فجأروا إلى الله تعالى بالاستغفار والدعاء والضراعة يا حي حين لا حي يا حي محيي الموتى يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ارفع عنا العذاب وقد ظهرت أماراته، فكشف الله عنهم العذاب كما قال تعالى: {إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين} .
5 الاستفهام: إنكاري ينكر تعالى على رسوله شدّة حرصه على إيمان قومه، حتى لكأنه يريد إكراههم على الإيمان به وبما جاء به من التوحيد.
6 الرجس: بضم الراء وكسرها: العذاب.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (15)  
الحلقة (488)
تفسير سورة يونس مدنية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 512الى صــــ 516)

**قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُغْنِي الْآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (101) فَهَلْ يَنْتَظِرُونَ إِلَّا مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ قُلْ فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ (102) ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنَا نُنْجِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (103)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ماذا في السموات والأرض: أي من عجائب المخلوقات، وباهر الآيات.
وما تغني الآيات والنذر: أي ما تغني أيِّ إغناء إذا كان القوم لا يؤمنون.
فهل ينتظرون.: أي ما ينتظرون.
خلوا من قبلهم: أي مضوا من قبلهم من الأمم السابقة.
قل فانتظروا: أي العذاب.
ثم ننجي رسلنا والذين آمنوا: أي من العذاب المنتظر.
كذلك: أي كذلك الإنجاء ننج المؤمنين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في دعوة قريش إلى الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة لله ولرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقد أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم: {قل انظروا1 ماذا في السموات والأرض} من سائر المخلوقات وما فيها من عجائب الصنعة، ومظاهر الحكمة والرحمة والقدرة فإنها تدعو إلى الإيمان بالله رباً وإلهاً لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه، وتفند دعوى ألوهية الأصنام والأحجار.
ثم قال تعالى: {وما تغني الآيات والنذر} أي الرسل في هداية قوم قضى الله تعالى أزلاً أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى ينتهوا إلى ما قدر لهم وما حكم به عليهم من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة ولكن لما كان علم ذلك إلى الله تعالى فعلى النذر أن تدعو وتبلغ جهدها والأمر لله من قبل ومن بعد. وقوله: {فهل ينتظرون إلا مثل أيام الذين2 خلوا من قبلهم} أي إنهم ما ينتظرون إلا مثل أيام الذين خلفوا من قبلهم من قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وغيرهم دعتهم رسلهم وبلغتهم دعوة ربهم إليهم إلى الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة فاعرضوا فأخذهم الله إنه قوي شديد العقاب.
ثم أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم {فانتظروا3} أي ما كتب عليكم من العذاب إن لم تتوبوا إليه وتسلموا {إني معكم من المنتظرين} فإن كان العذاب فإن سنة الله فيه أن يهلك الظالمين المشركين المكذبين وينجي رسله والمؤمنين وهو معنى قوله تعالى4 في الآية الأخيرة (103) {ثم ننجى5 رسلنا والذين آمنوا، كذلك} أي الإنجاء {حقاً علينا6 ننج المؤمنين} .
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- لا تنفع الموعظة مهما بولغ فيها عبداً كُتب أزلاً أنه من أهل النار.
2- ما ينتظر الظلمة في كل زمان ومكان إلا ما حل بمن ظلم من قبلهم من الخزي والعذاب.
3- وعد الله تعالى ثابت لأوليائه بإنجائهم من الهلاك عند إهلاكه الظلمة المشركين.
__________**
1 الفاء للتفريغ فالكلام متفرّع على جملة ما تغني الآيات والنذر. والاستفهام إنكاري تهكمي، وفيه معنى النفي أيضاً، والنكات لا تتزاحم.
2 المراد من الأيام: العذاب الذي يقع فيها، ويقال فيها الوقائع وهو نحو قولهم: أيام العرب، فلان عالم بأيام العرب أي: ما جرى فيها من أحداث ومنه قوله تعالى: {وذكرهم بأيّام الله} أي: بالعذاب الذي وقع فيها.
3 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً لأنها واقعة موقع جواب سؤال تقديره: نحن أولاء منتظرون وأنت ماذا تفعل؟
4 {حقا علينا} جملة معترضة لأن المصدر يدل على الفعل، والتقدير أي: حق ذلك علينا حقا أي: أحققناه حقا علينا.
5 {ننجي} قرىء بالتخفيف، والتشديد، والمعنى واحد، وفي المصحف ننج بدون ياء لالتقاء الساكنين.
6 إن انتظار العذاب منذر بنزوله قريباً بديارهم والرسول معهم فمن هنا عطف جملة {ثم ننجي رسلنا} فأعلمهم بنجاة الرسل فكانت بشرى للرسول والمؤمنين.**
************************
**قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي فَلَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (104) وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (105) وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (106) وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (107)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
من دينى: أي الإسلام في أنه حق.
يتوفاكم: أي يقبض أرواحكم فيميتكم.
وأن أقم وجهك للدين حنيفاً: أي أمرني ربى أن أقم وجهي للدين الإسلامي حنيفاً أي مائلاً عن كل الأدبان إليه دون غبره.
مالا ينفعك ولا يضرك: أي آلهة لا تنفع ولا تضر وهي أصنام المشركين وأوثانهم.
إنك إذاً من الظالمين: أي انك إذا دعوتها من المشركين الظالمين لأنفسهم.
فلا كاشف له إلا هو: أي لا مزيل للضُّر ومبعده عمن أصابه إلا هو عز وجل.
يصيب به: أي بالفضل والرحمة.
وهو الغفور الرحيم: أي لذنوب عباده التائبين الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد أن بين تعالى طريق الهدى وطريق الضلال وأنذر وحذر وواعد وأوعد في الآيات السابقة بما لا مزيد عليه أمر رسوله هنا أن يواجه المشركين من أهل مكة وغيرهم بالتقرير التالي فقال: {قل يا أيها الناس} أي مشركي مكة والعرب من حولهم {إن كنتم في شك} وريب1 في صحة ديني الإسلام الذي أنا عليه وأدعو إليه، {فلا أعبد الذين تعبدون من دون الله} فمجرد شككم في صحة ديني لا يجعلني أعبد أوثاناً وأصناماً لا تنفع ولا تضر، {ولكن أعبد الله} الذي ينفع ويضر، يحيى ويميت، الله الذي يتوفاكم أي يميتكم بقبض أرواحكم فهو الذي يجب أن يعبد ويخاف ويرهب {وأمرت أن أكون من المؤمنين} أي أمرني ربي أن أومن به فأكون من المؤمنين فآمنت وأنا من المؤمنين. وقوله تعالى: {وأن أقم وجهك للدين حنيفاً ولا تكونن من المشركين} أي وأوحى إليّ ربي آمراً إياي بأن أقيم وجهي لدينه2 الحق فلا ألتفت إلى غيره من الأديان الباطلة، ونهاني مشدداً عليّ أن أكون من المشركين الذين يعبدون معه آلهة أخرى بعد هذا الإعلان العظيم والمفاصلة الكاملة والتعريض الواضح بما عليه أهل مكة من الضلال والخطأ الفاحش، واجه الله تعالى رسوله بالخطاب وهو من باب "إياك أعنى واسمعي يا جاره" فنهاه بصريح القول أن يدعو من دون الله ما لا ينفعه ولا يضره وهو كل المعبودات ما سوى الله عز وجل فقال: {ولا تدع من دون ما لا ينفعك} أي لا يجلب لك نفعاً ولا يدفع عنك ضراً، ولا يضرك بمنع خير عنك، ولا بإنزال شربك فإن فعلت بأن دعوت غير الله فإنك إذاً من الظالمين، ولما كان دعاء النبي غير الله ممتنعاً فالكلام إذاً تعريض بالمشركين وتحذير للمؤمنين، وقوله تعالى: في خطاب رسوله: {وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له} 3 عنك {إلا هو} عز وجل، {وإن يردك بخير} من الخيور عافية وصحة رخاء ونصر {فلا راد لفضله} أي ليس هناك من يرده عنك بحال من الأحوال، وقوله: {يصيب} 4 أي بالفضل والخير والنعمة {من يشاء من عباده} إذ هو الفاعل المختار، يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد، وقوله: {وهو الغفور الرحيم} بيان لصفات الجلال والكمال فيه فإنه تعالى يغفر ذنوب التائبين إليه مهما بلغت في العظم، ويرحم عباده المؤمنين مهما كثروا في العدد، وبهذا استوجب العبادة بالمحبة والتعظيم والطاعة والتسليم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات**
1- على المؤمن أن لا يترك الحق مهما شك وشكك فيه الناس.
2- تحريم الشرك ووجوب تركه وترك أهله..
3- دعاء غير الله مهما كان المدعو شرك محرم فلا يحل أبداً، وإن سموه توسلاً.
4- لا يؤمن عبد حتى يوقن أن ما أراده الله له من خير أو شر لا يستطيع أحد دفعه ولا تحويله بحال من الأحوال، وهو معنى حديث5: "ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك، وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك".
__________**
1 أي: إن كنتم في شك من صحة ديني فأنا غير شاكٍ في صحته وبطلان دينكم فلذا لا أعبد الذين تعبدون. من دون الله.
2 الأمر بإقامة الوجه لله كناية عن توجه النفس والإقبال بها على الله تعالى فلا تلتفت راغبة ولا راهبة إلى غير الله تعالى، وهذا كإسلام الوجه لله تعالى في آية: {ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله وهو محسن} ولازمه ترك كل دين إلى دين الله عزّ وجل.
3 تنكير ضرّ، كتنكير خير يُراد به النوعية الصالحة للقلة والكثرة.
4 يقال: أصابه بكذا: إذا أورده عليه ومسّه به.
5 هذا الكلام مستأنف يحمل إعلاناً عظيماً لأهل مكة أوّلاً، وللناس كافّة ثانياً مفاده: مجيئهم الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالحق من ربهم وهو الدين الإسلامي فمن دخل فيه اهتدى إلى طريق سعادته ومن أعرض عنه ضل طريق نجاته وسعادته.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (16)  
الحلقة (489)
تفسير سورةهود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 516الى صــــ 521)


**قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَاْ عَلَيْكُم بِوَكِيلٍ (108) وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىَ يَحْكُمَ اللهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (109)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا أيها الناس: أي يا أهل مكة.
قد جاء الحق: أي الرسول يتلو القرآن ويبين الدين الحق.
من اهتدى: أي آمن بالله ورسوله وعبد الله تعالى موحداً له.
ومن ضل: أي أبى إلا الإصرار على الشرك والتكذيب والعصيان.
فعليها: أي وبال الضلال على نفس الضال كما أن ثواب الهداية لنفس المهتدي.
وما أنا عليكم بوكيل: أي بمجبر لكم على الهداية وإنما أنا مبلغ ونذير.
واصبر حتى يحكم الله: أي في المشركين بأمره.
خير الحاكمين: أي رحمة وعدلاً وإنفاذاً لما يحكم به لعظيم قدرته.
**معنى الآيتين:**
هذا الإعلان الأخير في هذه السورة يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن ينادى المشركين بقوله:
{يا أيها الناس} وهو نداء عام يشمل البشرية كلها وإن أريد به ابتداء أهل مكة {قد جاءكم الحق من ربكم} وهو القرآن يتلوه رسول الله وفيه بيان الدين الحق الذي لا كمال للإنسان له إلا بالإيمان به والأخذ الصادق بما تضمنه من هدى. وبعد فمن اهتدى بالإيمان والاتباع فإنما ثواب هدايته لنفسه إذ هي التي تزكو وتَطْهُر وتتأهل لسعادة الدارين، ومن ضل بالإصرار على الشرك والكفر والتكذيب فإنما ضلاله أي جزاء ضلاله عائد على نفسه إذ هي التي تَتَدَسَّى وتخبُث وتتأهل لمقت الله وغضبه وأليم عقابه. وما على الرسول المبلغ من ذلك شيء، إذ لم يوكل إليه ربه هداية الناس بل أمره أن يصرح لهم بأنه ليس عليهم بوكيل {وما أنا عليكم بوكيل} 1 وقوله تعالى: {واتبع ما يوحى إليك} 2 أمر للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالتزام الحق باتباع ما يوحى إليه من الأوامر والنواهي وعدم التفريط في شيء من ذلك، ولازم هذا وهو عدم اتباع ما لا يوحى إليه به ربه وقوله: {واصبر حتى يحكم الله3 وهو خير الحاكمين} أمر للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالصبر على اتباع الوحي والثبات على الدعوة وتحمل الأذى من المشركين إلى غاية أن يحكم الله فيهم وقد حكم فأمره بقتالهم فقتلهم في بدر وواصل قتالهم حتى دانوا لله بالإسلام ولله الحمد والمنَّة، وقوله {وهو خير الحاكمين} 4 ثناء على الله تعالى بأنه خير من يحكم وأعدل من يقضي لكمال علمه وحكمته، وعظيم قدرته، وواسع رحمته.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات**
1- تقرير أن القرآن والرسول حق والإسلام حق.
2- تقرير مبدأ أن المرء يشفى ويسعد بكسبه لا بسكب غيره. 5
3- وجوب اتباع الوحي الإلهي الذي تضمنه القرآن والسنة الصحيحة.
4- فضيلة الصبر وانتظار الفرج من الله تعالى.
__________**
1 هذه الجملة داخلة ضمن الإعلان، وهي أن يعلم أهل مكة والناس من حولهم أن الرسول المبلّغ الإسلام لهم غير موكل بهدايتهم وأنّ أمر ذلك متروك لهم، فمن شاء اهتدى، ومن شاء ضلّ، وما عليه إلا البلاغ. وقد بلّغ.
2 هذا إرشاد للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأن يلزم المنهج الذي وضعه له بطريق الوحي ولا يخرج عنه بحال فإِنه سبيل نجاته ونجاة المؤمنين معه.
3 هذا إرشاد آخر له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالصبر على إبلاغ أهل مكة ومن حولهم دعوة الله حتى يحكم الله بينه وبينهم بنصر رسوله والمؤمنين، وخذلان الكفر والكافرين.
4 خير هنا بمعنى أخير اسم تفضيل، وإنما عدل عن أخير إلى خير لكثيرة الاستعمال كاسم شرّ أيضاً، وقد يأتي لفظ شر وخير لغير تفضيل.
5 شواهد هذه الحقيقة في المراد كثيرة منها: {من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها} ومنها: {ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى} ومنها: {لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت} .
******************************  ***
**سورة هود
مكية 2**


**الر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ (1) أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنَّنِي لَكُمْ مِنْهُ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ (2) وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ (3) إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (4) أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِيَسْتَخْفُوا مِنْهُ أَلَا حِينَ يَسْتَغْشُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (5)* *
أحكمت: أي نظمت نظماً متقناً ورصفت ترصيفاً لا خلل فيه.
فصلت: أي ببيان الأحكام، والقصص والمواعظ، وأنواع الهدايات.
من لدن: أي من عند حكيم خبير وهو الله جل جلاله.
متاعاً حسناً: أي بطيب العيش وسعة الرزق.
إلى أجل مسمى.: أي موت الإنسان لأجله الذي كتب له.
ويؤت كل ذي فضل: أي ويعط كل ذي عمل صالح فاضل جزاءه الفاضل.
عذاب يوم كبير: هو عذاب يوم القيامة.
يثنون صدورهم: أي يطأطئون رؤوسهم فوق صدورهم ليستتروا عن الله في زعمهم.
يستغشون ثيابهم: يغطون رؤوسهم ووجوههم حتى لا يراهم الله في نظرهم الباطل.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {آلر} هذا الحرف مما هو متشابه ويحسن تفويض معناه إلى الله فيقال: الله أعلم بمراده بذلك. وإن أفاد فائدتين الأولى: أن القرآن الكريم الذي تحداهم الله بالإتيان بمثله أو بسورة من مثله قد تألف من مثل هذه الحروف: آلم، آلر، طه، طس حم، ق، ن، فألفوا مثله فإن عجزتم فاعلموا أنه كتاب الله ووحيه وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله فآمنوا به، والثانية أنهم لما كانوا لا يريدون سماع القرآن بل أمروا باللغو عند قراءته، 1 ومنعوا الاستعلان به جاءت هذه الحروف على خلاف ما ألفوه في لغتهم واعتادوه في لهجاتهم العربية فاضطرتهم إلى سماعه فإذا سمعوا تأثروا به وآمنوا ولنعم الفائدة أفادتها هذه الحروف المقطعة.
وقوله تعالى {كتاب2 أحكمت آياته} أي المؤلف من هذه الحروف كتاب عظيم أحكمت آياته أي رصفت ترصيفاً ونظمت تنظيماً متقناً لا خلل فيها ولا في تركيبها ولا معانيها، وقوله: {ثم فصلت} أي بين ما تحمله من أحكام وشرائع، ومواعظ وعقائد وآداب وأخلاق بما لا نظير له في أي كتاب سبق، وقوله: {من لدن حكيم خبير} أي تولى تفصيلها حكيم خبير، حكيم في تدبيره وتصرفه، حكيم في شرعه وتربيته وحكمه وقضائه، خبير بأحوال عباده وشؤون خلقه، فلا يكون كتابه ولا أحكامه ولا تفصيله إلا المثل الأعلى في كل ذلك.
وقوله: {ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إنني لكم منه نذير وبشير} أي أنزل الكتاب وأحكم آيَةُ وفصَّل أحكامه وأنواع هدايته بأن3 لا تعبدوا إلا الله إذ لا معبود حق إلا هو ولا عبادة تنفع إلا عبادته. وقوله {إنني لكم منه نذير وبشير} هذا قول رسوله المبلغ عنه يقول أيها الناس إني لكم منه أي من ربكم الحكيم العليم نذير بين يدي عذاب شديد إن لم تتوبوا فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا. وبشير أي أبشر من آمن ووحد وعمل صالحاً بالجنة في الآخرة {وأن استغفروا4 ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يمتعكم متاعاً حسناً إلى أجل مسمى} أي وبأن تستغفروا ربكم باعترافكم بخطأكم بعبادة غيره، ثم تتوبوا إليه أي ترجعوا إليه بالإيمان به وبرسوله ووعده ووعيده وطاعته في أمره ونهيه، ولكم جزاء على ذلك وهو أن يمتعكم في هذه الحياة متاعاً حسناً بالنعم الوفيرة والخيرات الكثيرة إلى نهاية آجالكم المسماة لكل واحد منكم. وقوله {ويؤت كل ذي فضل فضله} 5 أي ويعط سبحانه وتعالى كل صاحب فضل في الدنيا من بر وصدقة وإحسان فضله تعالى يوم القيامة في دار الكرامة الجنة دار الأبرار. وقوله: {وإن تولوا} أي تعرضوا عن هذه الدعوة فتبقوا على شرككم وكفركم {فإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم كبير} وهو عذاب يوم القيامة. وقوله تعالى: {إلى الله مرجعكم} يخبرهم تعالى بعد أن أنذرهم عذاب يوم القيامة بأن مرجعهم إليه تعالى لا محالة فسوف يحييهم بعد موتهم ويجمعهم عنده ويجزيهم بعدله ورحمته {وهو على كل شيء قدير} ومن ذلك إحياؤهم بعد موتهم ومجازاتهم السيئة بمثلها والحسنة بعشر أمثالها وهذا هو العدل والرحمة اللذان لا نظير لهما.
وقوله تعالى: {ألا إنهم يثنون6 صدورهم ليستخفوا منه} هذا النوع من السلوك الشائن الغبي كان بعضهم يثني صدره أي يطأطىء رأسه ويميله على صدره حتى لا يراه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وبعضهم يفعل ذلك ظناً منه أنه يخفي نفسه عن الله تعالى وهذا نهاية الجهل، وبعضهم يفعل ذلك بغضاً للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى لا يراه فرد تعالى هذا بقوله: {ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم} أي يتغطون بها {يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور} فلا معنى لاستغشاء الثياب استتاراً بها عن الله تعالى فإن الله يعلم سرهم وجهرهم ويعلم ما تخفي صدورهم وإن كانوا يفعلون ذلك بغضاً7 للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فبئس ما صنعوا وسيجزيهم وصفهم إنه حكيم عليم.
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مظهر من مظاهر إعجاز القرآن وهو أنه مؤلف من الحروف المقطعة ولم تستطع العرب الإتيان بسورة مثله.
2- بيان العلة في إنزال الكتاب وأحكام آية وتفصيلها وهي أن يعبد الله تعالى وحده وأن تستغفره المشركون ثم يتوبون إليه ليكملوا ويسعدوا في الدنيا والآخرة.
3- وجوب التخلي عن الشرك أولا، ثم العبادة الخالصة ثانياً.
4- المعروف لا يضيع عند الله تعالى إذا كان صاحبه من أهل التوحيد {ويؤت8 كل ذي فضل فضله} .
5- بيان جهل المشركين الذين كانوا يستترون عن الله برؤوسهم وثيابهم9.
6- مرجع الناس إلى ربهم شاءوا أم أبوا والجزاء عادل ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.
__________**
1 شاهده في قوله تعالى من سورة (فصلت) : {وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون} .
2 التنكير في {كتاب} للتفخيم والتعظيم، والأحكام أصله: إتقان الصنعة مشتق من الحكمة التي هي وضع الشيء في موضعهء فإحكام الآيات: سلامتها من الأخلال: التي تعرض لنوعها كمخالفة الواقع، والخلل في اللّفظ أو في المعنى.
3 فالباء سببية، وأن: تفسيرية، إذ لو سأل سائل فقال: لم أحكمت الآيات ثم فُصلت؟ لكان الجواب: بأن لا يعبد إلا الله وأن يُستغفر وان يتاب إليه تعالى.
4 إن قيل: لم قدّم الاستغفار عن التوبة؟ فالجواب: بأن العبد لا يستغفر إلاّ إذا علم أنه أذنب، ولا يتوب العبد حتى يعلم أنه مذنب وعندها يتوب فهذا سرّ تقديم الاستغفار عن التوبة.
5 هذا كقوله تعالى: {ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من فضله} فالفضل الأوّل من العبد، وهو العمل الصالح، والفضل الثاني من الرّب وهو دخول الجنة.
6 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه قال: يخفون ما في صدورهم من الشحناء والعداوة ويظهرون خلافه، ونزلت في الأخنس بن شريق وكان رجلاً حلو الكلام حلو المنطق يلقى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بما يحب وينطوي له بقلبه على ما يسوء، وقيل نزلت في بعض المنافقين كان أحدهم إذا مرّ به الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثنى صدره وظهره وطأطأ رأسه وغطّى وجهه كي لا يراه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيدعوه إلى الإيمان.
7 لا مانع من توجيه الآية إلى هذا إذ مازال الناس إلى اليوم، إذا كرهوا الداعية إلى الله تعالى لا يحبون أن يروه أو يسمعوا صوته وقد يثنون صدورهم ويغطون وجوههم حتى لا يروه بغضاً له وكرهاً. والله عليم خبير.
8 الثني: الطيّ، طوى الثوب إذ ثناء، وهو مأخوذ من جعل الواحد اثنين.
9 أي: يطأطئون رؤوسهم على صدورهم ويتغطون بثيابهم إذ روي أن المشرك كان يدخل بيته ويرخي الستر عليه، ويستغشي ثوبه ويحنى ظهره ويقول: هل يعلم الله ما في قلبي؟ وذلك لجهلهم بعظمة الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يونس - (1)  
الحلقة (490)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 522الى صــــ 526)


**الجزء الثاني عشر**
**وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ (6) وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَق السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاء لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً وَلَئِن قُلْتَ إِنَّكُم مَّبْعُوثُونَ مِن بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ (7) وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَّعْدُودَةٍ لَّيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ أَلاَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ (8)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
من دابّة: أي حيّ يدبّ على الأرض أي يمشي من إنسان وحيوان.
مستقرها: أي مكان استمرارها من الأرض.
ومستودعها: أي مكان استيداعها قبل استقرارها كأصلاب الرجال وأرحام النساء.
في كتاب مبين: أي اللوح المحفوظ.
في ستة أيام: أي الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس والجمعة.
وكان عرشه على الماء: إذ لم يكن قد خلق شيئاً من المخلوقات سواه، والماء على الهواء.
ليبلوكم: أي ليختبركم ليرى أيكم أحسن عملاً.
إلى أمة معدودة: أي إلى طائفة من الزمن معدودة.
وحاق بهم: أي نزل وأحاط بهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما أخبر تعالى في الآية السابقة انه عليم بذات الصدور ذكر في هذه مظاهر علمه وقدرته تقريراً لما تضمنته الآية السابقة فقال عز وجل {وما من دابّة في الأرض} 1 من إنسان يمشي على الأرض أو حيوان يمشي عليها زاحفاً أو يمشي على رجلين أو أكثر أو يطير في السماء إلا وقد تكفّل الله برزقها أي بخلقه وإيجاده لها وبتعليمها كيف تطلبه وتحصل عليه، وهو تعالى يعلم كذلك مستقرها أي مكان استقرار تلك الدابة في الأرض، كما يعلم أيضاً مستودعها بعد موتها إلى أن تبعث بيوم القيامة.
وقوله تعالى {كل في كتاب مبين} أي من الدابة ورزقها ومستقرها ومستودعها قد دوّن قبل خلقه في كتاب المقادير اللوح المحفوظ، وقوله تعالى في الآية (7) {وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء} أي أوجد السموات السبع والأرض وما فيها في ظرف ستة أيام وجائز أن تكون كأيام الدنيا، وجائز أن تكون كالأيام التي عنده وهي ألف سنة لقوله في سورة الحج {وإن يوماً عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون} وقوله {وكان عرشه على الماء} 2 أي خلق العرش قبل خلق السموات والأرض، والعرش: سرير المُلك ومنه يتم تدبير كل شيء في هذه الحياة، وقوله {على الماء} إذ لم يكن أرض ولا سماء فلم يكن إلا الماء كالهواء. وقوله تعالى {ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن3 عملاً} أي خلقكم وخلق كل شيء لأجلكم، ليختبركم أيكم أطوع له وأحسن عملا أي بإخلاصة لله تعالى وحده وبفعله على نحو ما شرعه الله وبيّنه رسوله.
هذه مظاهر علمه تعالى وقدرته وبها استوجب العبادة وحده دون سواه وبها عُلم أنه لا يخفى عليه من أمر عباده شيء فكيف يحاول الجهلة إخفاء ما في صدورهم وما تقوم به جوارحهم بثني صدورهم واستغشاء ثيابهم ألا ساء ما يعملون.
وقوله تعالى {ولئن قلت} - أي أيها الرسول للمشركين- إنكم مبعوثون من بعد الموت،
أي مخلوقون خلقاً جديداً ومبعوثون من قبوركم لمحاسبتكم ومجازاتكم بحسب أعمالكم في هذه الحياة الدنيا {ليقولن الذين كفروا} أي عند سماع أخبار الحياة الثانية وما فيها من نعيم مقيم، وعذاب مهين {إن هذا إلا سحر مبين} أي ما يقوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من هذا الكلام ما هو إلا سحر مبين يريد به صرف الناس عن ملذاتهم، وجمعهم حوله ليترأس عليهم ويخدموه، وهو كلام باطل وظن كاذب وهذا شأن الكافر، وقوله تعالى في الآية (8) {ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة} 4 أي ولئن أخرنا أي أرجأنا ما توعدناهم به من عذاب ألى أوقات زمانية معدودة الساعات والأيام والشهور والأعوام {ليقولن ما يحبسه} أي شيء حبس العذاب يقولون هذا إنكاراً منهم واستخفافاً قال تعالى {ألا يوم يأتيهم ليس مصروفاً عنهم} أي ليس هناك من يصرفه ويدفعه عنهم بحال من الأحوال، {وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون} أي ونزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا به يستهزئون بقولهم: ما يحبسه!!؟
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- سعة علم الله تعالى وتكفله بأرزاق5 مخلوقاته من إنسان وحيوان.
2- بيان خلق الأكوان، وعلة الخلق.
3- تقرير مبدأ البعث الآخر بعد تقرير الألوهية لله تعالى.
4- لا ينبغي الاغترار بإمهال الله تعالى لأهل معصيته، فإنه قد يأخذهم فجأة وهم لا يشعرون.
__________**
1 {وما من دابّة} : ما: نافية، ومن: مزيدة لتقوية النفي ليكون أكثر شمولاً، والتقدير: وما دابة في الأرض إلاّ على الله رزقها أي: تكفّل الله برزقها فضلا منه ومنّة.
2 روى البخاري في حديث منه: قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "كان الله ولم يكن شيء غيره وكان عرشه على الماء ثم خلق السماوات والأرض وكتب في الذكر كل شيء".
3 قال مقاتل: أيكم اتقى لله، وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أيكم أعمل بطاعة الله عزّ وجلّ، وروي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تلا {أيكم أحسن عملا} قال: أيّكم أحسن عقلا وأروع عن محارم الله وأسرع في طاعة الله، ولو صحّ هذا الخبر لكان أتمّ وأجمع، وقال الفضيل: أحسن العمل: أخلصه وأصوبه. وهو كما قال.
4 (إلى أمّة) : أي: إلى أجل معدود وحين معلوم، فالأمّة هنا: المدّة، ولفظ الأمة يطلق على معانٍ منها: الجماعة، وسميت مجموعة السنين أمّة لاجتماعها. والأمّة: أتباع أحد الأنبياء والأمّة، الملّة والدين، والأمّة: الرجل الجامع للخير الذي يقتدى به.
5 قيل لحاتم الأصمّ: من أين تأكل؟ فقال من عند الله، فقيل له: الله ينزل لك دنانير ودراهم من السماء؟ فقال: كأنّ ماله إلاّ السماء! يا هذا: الأرض له والسماء له، فإن لم يؤتني رزقي من السماء ساقه لي من الأرض، وأنشد يقول:
وكيف أخاف الفقر والله رازقي ... ورازق هذا الخلق في العسر واليسر
تكفل بالأرزاق للخلق كلهم ...
وللضب في البيداء وللحوت في البحر**
******************************  *****
**وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنَّا رَحْمَةً ثُمَّ نَزَعْنَاهَا مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ لَيَئُوسٌ كَفُورٌ (9) وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاءَ بَعْدَ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ (10) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ (11)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أذقنا الإنسان: أي أنلناه رحمة أي غنى وصحة.
ثم نزعناها منه: أي سلبناها منه.
يؤوس كفور: أي كثير اليأس أي القنوط شديد الكفر.
نعماء بعد ضراء: أي خيراً بعد شر.
السيئات: جمع سيئة وهي ما يسوء من المصائب.
فرح فخور: كثير الفرح والسرور والبطر.
صبروا: أي على الضراء والمكاره.
مغفرة: أي لذنوبهم.
وأجر كبير: أي الجنة دار الأبرار.
**معنى الآيات:**
يخبر تعالى أن الإنسان1 الذي لم يستنر بنور الإيمان ولم يتحل بصالح الأعمال إن أذاقه الله تعالى رحمة منه برخاء وسعة عيش وصحة بدن، ثم نزعها منه لأمر أراده الله تعالى {إنه} أي ذلك الإنسان {ليؤوس} 2 أي كثير اليأس والقنوط {كفور} لربه الذي أنعم عليه جحود لما كان قد أنعم به عليه.
وقوله {ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء} أي أذقناه طعم نعمة ولذاذة رخاء وسعة عيش وصحة بدن بعد ضراء كانت قد أصابته من فقر ومرض {ليقولن} بدل أن يحمد الله ويشكره على إسعاده بعد شقاء وإغنائه بعد فقر وصحة بعد مرض يقول متبجحاً {ذهب السيئات عني 
إنه لفرح} أي كثير السرور {فخور} كثير الفخر والمباهاة، وهذا علته ظلمة النفس بسبب الكفر والمعاصي، أما الإنسان المؤمن المطيع لله ورسوله فعلى العكس من ذلك إن أصابته سراء شكر، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر، وذلك لما في قلبه من نور الإيمان وفي نفسه من زكاة الأعمال.
هذا ما تضمنه قوله تعالى {إلا الذين3 صبروا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة} 4 أي لذنوبهم {وأجر كبير} عند ربهم وهو الجنة دار السلام.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- أن الإنسان قبل أن يطهر بالإيمان والعمل الصالح يكون في غاية الضعف والانحطاط النفسي.
2- ذم اليأس والقنوط5 وحرمتهما.
3- ذم الفرح بالدنيا والفخر بها.
4- بيان كمال المؤمن الروحي المتمثل في الصبر والشكر وبيان جزائه بالمغفرة والجنة.
__________**
1 الإنسان هنا: اسم جنس يشمل كل إنسان كافر، وإن قيل: إن الآية في كافر معيّن، وهو الوليد بن المغيرة، أو عبد الله بن أبي أميّة، إذ العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب.
2 هو من باب: فحل بفعل يئس ييأس بأساً فهو آيس، وللمبالغة: يؤوس أي: كثير اليأس الذي هو: القنوط بانقطاع الرجاء، وجمله: {إنه ليؤوس كفور} : جواب القسم في قوله: {ولئن أذقنا الإنسان} الخ.
3 يعني المؤمنين مدحهم بالصبر على الشدائد وهو استثناء من لفظ الإنسان الذي هو بمعنى الناس، فالاستثناء متصل وليس بمنقطع.
4 {أولئك لهم مغفرة} مبتدأ وخبر، {وأجر كبير} أجر: معطوف، وكبير: نعت.
5 لقول الله تعالى: {إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلاّ القوم الكافرون} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (2)  
الحلقة (491)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 527الى صــــ 531)

**فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ (12) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (13) فَإِلَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (14)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلعلك: للاستفهام الإنكاري أي لا يقع منك ترك ولا يضق صدرك.
ضائق به صدرك: أي بتلاوته عليهم كراهية أن يقولوا كذا وكذا.
كنز: مال كثير تنفق منه على نفسك وعلى أتباعك.
وكيل: أي رقيب حفيظ.
افتراه: اختلقه وكذبه.
من استطعتم: من قدرتم على دعائهم لإعانتكم.
فهل أنتم مسلمون: أي أسلموا لله بمعنى انقادوا لأمره وأذعنوا له.
**معني الآيات:**
بعد أن كثرت مطالبة المشركين الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأن يحول لهم جبال مكة ذهباً في اقتراحات منها لولا أنزل عليه ملك فيكون معه نذيراً أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة يأكل منها قال تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فلعلك نارك بعض ما يوحى إليك} 1 أي لا تتلوه على المشركين ولا تبلغهم إياه لتهاونهم به وإعراضهم عنه {وضائق به صدرك} أي بالقرآن، كراهة أن تواجههم به فيقولوا {لولا أنزل عليه كنز} 2 أي مال كثير يعيش عليه فيدل ذلك على إرسال الله له {أو جاء معه ملك} يدعو بدعوته ويصدقه فيها ويشهد له بها فلا ينبغي أن يكون ذلك منك أي فبلغ ولا يضق صدرك {إنما أنت3 نذير} أي محذر عواقب الشرك والكفر والمعاصي، والله الوكيل على كل شيء أي الرقيب الحفيظ أما أنت فليس عليك من ذلك شيء.
وقوله تعالى {أم يقولون افتراه} أي بك يقولون افتراه أي افترى القرآن وقاله من نفسه بدون ما أوحي إليه، قل في الرد عليهم {فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات وادعوا من استطعتم} 4 دعوتهم لإعانتكم {إن كنتم صادقين} في دعواكم أني افتريته، فإن لم تستطيعوا ولن 
تستطيعوا فتوبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له.
وقوله {فإن لم يستجيبوا لكم} 5 أي قل لهم يا رسولنا فإن لم يستجب لنصرتكم من دعوتموه وعجزتم {فاعلموا أنما أنزل بعلم الله} 6 أي أنزل القرآن متلبساً بعلم الله وذلك أقوى برهان على أنه وحيه وتنزيله {وأن لا إله إلا هو} 7 أي وأنه لا إله إلا الله ولا معبود بحق سواه، وأخيراً {فهل أنتم مسلمون} أي أسلموا بعد قيام الحجة عليكم بعجزكم، وذلك خير لكم.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ولاية الله لرسوله وتسديده له وتأييده.
2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من عناد في الحق ومكابرة.
3- بيان أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يُكَلَّفْ هداية الناس وإنما كلف إنذارهم عاقبة كفرهم وعصيانهم، وعلى الله تعالى بعد ذلك مجازاتهم.
4- تحدي الله تعالى منكري النبوة والتوحيد بالإتيان بعشر سور من مثل القرآن فعجزوا وقامت عليهم الحجة وثبت أن القرآن كلام الله ووحيه وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله وأن الله لا إله إلا هو.
مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يُبْخَسُونَ (15) أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلاَّ النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُواْ فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (16) أَفَمَن كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ وَيَتْلُوهُ شَاهِدٌ مِّنْهُ وَمِن قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إَمَامًا وَرَحْمَةً أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِهِ8
__________**
1 {فلعلك..} الخ كلام معناه: الاستفهام أي: هل أنت تارك ما فيه سبّ آلهتهم كما سألوك؟ إذ ورد أنهم قالوا له: لو أتيتنا بكتاب ليس فيه سبّ آلهتنا لاتبعناك.
2 أي: هلا فهي للتحضيض وليست للامتناع.
3 القصر هنا إضافي إذ معناه أنه مقصور على الإنذار وليس عليه هداية القلوب.
4 أي: كالكهنة والأعوان والأصنام إذ يعتقدون أنها تنصرهم وتدفع عنهم وإلا لما عدوها مع الله تعالى.
5 الاستجابة هنا: بمعنى الإجابة والسين والتاء فيه للتأكيد.
6 العلم: الاعتقاد اليقيني، أي: فأيقنوا أنّ القرآن ما أنزل إلاَّ بعلم الله أي: ملابساً له.
7 معطوف على جملة: {فاعلموا أنما أنزل بعلم الله} أي: واعلموا أيضاً موقنين أنه لا إله إلا الله. حيث قامت الحجة عليهم بعجز آلهتهم عن الإتيان بعشر سور من مثل القرآن.
8 روى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ولا يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أهل النار".**
******************************  *******
**مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ (15) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (16) أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَيَتْلُوهُ شَاهِدٌ مِنْهُ وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَامًا وَرَحْمَةً أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ فَلَا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (17)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
زينة الحياة الدنيا: المال والولد وأنواع اللباس والطعام والشراب.
توفّ إليهم: نعطهم نتاج أعمالهم وافياً.
لا يبخسون: أي لا ينقصون ثمرة أعمالهم.
وحبط: أي بطل وفسد.
على بينة من ربه.: أي على علم يقيني.
ويتلوه شاهد منه: أي يتبعه.
كتاب موسى: أي التوراة.
ومن يكفر به: أي بالقرآن.
فالنار موعده: أي مكان وعد به فهو لا محالة نازل به.
في مرية منه: أي في شك منه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما أقام الله تعالى الحجة على المكذبين بعجزهم عن الإتيان بعشر سور من مثل القرآن مفتريات حيث ادعوا أن القرآن مفترى وأن محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد افتراه ولم يبق إلا أن يختار المرء أحد الطريقين طريق الدنيا أو الآخرة الجنة أو النار فقال تعالى {من كان يريد الحياة1 الدنيا وزينتها} من مال وولد وجاه وسلطان وفاخر اللباس والرياش. {نوف2 إليهم أعمالهم فيها} 3 نعطهم نتاج عملهم فيها وافياً غير منقوص فعلى قدر جهدهم وكسبهم فيها يعطون ولا يبخسهم عملهم لكفرهم وتركهم، ثم هم بعد ذلك إن لم يتوبوا 
إلى ربهم. هلكوا كافرين ليس لهم إلا النار {وحبط ما صنعوا} 4 في هذه الدار من أعمال وبطل ما كانوا يعملون.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (15 والثانية 16) وهو قوله تعالى {من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوفّ إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون، أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون} وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (17) {أفمن كان على بينة من ربه} 5 بما أوحى إليه من القرآن وما حواه من الأدلة والبراهين على توحيد الله ونبوة رسوله، وعلى المعاد الآخر، وقوله {ويتلوه شاهد منه} أي ويتبع ذلك الدليل دليل آخر وهو لسان الصدق الذي ينطق به وكمالاته الخُلُقَيَّة والروحية حيث نظر إليه إعرابي فقال والله ما هو بوجه كذّاب، ودليل ثالث في قوله {ومن قبله كتاب موسى} أي التوراة {إماماً ورحمة} شاهد له حيث حمل نعوت الرسول وصفاته ونعوت أمته وصفاتها في غير موضع منه أفمن هو على هذه البينات والدلائل والبراهين من صحة دينه، كمن لا دليل له ولا برهان إلا التقليد للضلال والمشركين، وقوله {أولئك يؤمنون به} أي أولئك الذين ثبتت لديهم تلك البيّنات والحجج والبراهين {يؤمنون به} أي بالقرآن الحق والنبي الحق والدين الحق. وقوله تعالى {ومن يكفر به} أي بالقرآن ونبيه ودينه من الأحزاب6 أي من سائر الطوائف والأمم والشعوب فالنار موعده، وحسبه جهنم وبئس المصير7وقوله تعالى {فلا تك في مرية منه} 8 أي فلا تك في شك منه أي في أن موعد من يكفر به من الأحزاب النار. وقوله {إنه الحق من ربك} أي9 القرآن الذي كذّب به المكذبون وما تضمنه من الوعد والوعيد، والدين الحق كل ذلك هو الحق الثابت من ربك، إلا أن {أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون} 10 وإن ظهرت الأدلة ولاحت الأعلام وقويت البراهين.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان حقيقة وهي أن الكفر غير مانع من أن ينتج الكافر بحسب جهده من كسب يده فيحصد إذ زرع، ويربح إذا اتجر، وينتج إذا صنع.
2- بيان أن الكافر لا ينتفع من عمله في الدنيا ولو كان صالحاً وأن الخسران لازم له.
3- المسلمون على بينة من دينهم، وسائر أهل الأديان الأخرى لا بينة لهم وهم في ظلام التقليد وضلال الكفر والجهل.
5- بيان سنة الله في الناس وهي أن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون.
__________**
1 أي: ممن رفضوا الإسلام وأبوه بعد قيام الحجة على بطلان ما هم عليه من الكفر ورضوا بالكفر بإرادة الحياة الدنيا.
2 التوفية: إعطاء الشيء وافياً، وعُدي نوف: بإلى لأنه مضمن معنى: نوصل.
3 لفظ {أعمالهم} يشمل الأعمال الخيرية والأعمال الدنيوية فالأعمال الخيرية كصلة الرحم، وقرى الضيف، والإحسان إلى الفقراء والمساكين، فهذه لا يحرمها الكافر بل يجد جزاءها في الدنيا: بركة في ماله وولده وحياته، وأمّا الأعمال الدنيوية كالصناعة والزراعة والتجارة فهذه يوفى قدر جهده فيها، فبقدر ما يبذل من طاقة يحصل له من الكسب والربح والإنتاج فكفره لا يمنعه نتاج عمله بقدر ما يبذل فيه.
4 أعمال الكفار في الدنيا خيرية كانت أو دنيوية تذهب في الدار الآخرة هباء كقوله تعالى: {وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا} .
5 اختلف في عود الضمائر في هذه الآية اختلافاً كثيراً، وقد اخترنا في التفسير عودها إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولا مانع من عودها على كل مؤمن صادق الإيمان، بقرينة الخبر وهو قوله: {أولئك يؤمنون به} وهم الفريق الذين أسلموا لمّا شاهدوا الحجج والبراهين.
6 أظهرهم: المشركون واليهود، والنصارى والصابئة والمجوس.
7 لأنهم لم يزكوا أنفسهم بالإيمان والعمل الصالح فلذا فلا مأوى لهم إلاّ النّار.
8 الخطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولكل مؤمن أي: لا يشكنّ مؤمن في أن القرآن حق وأنّ ما أخبر به عن الكافرين مِن أنّ مأواهم النار حق.
9 جملة: {انه الحق من ربك} ، مستأنفة مؤكدة لجملة: {فلا تك في مرية منه} .
10 لما سبق في علم الله وما قضى به قوله: {لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (3)  
الحلقة (492)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 531الى صــــ 535)

**وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أُولَئِكَ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ وَيَقُولُ الْأَشْهَادُ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ أَلَا لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ (18) الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ (19) أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ السَّمْعَ وَمَا كَانُوا يُبْصِرُونَ (20)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً: أي لا أحد فالاستفهام للنفي.
يعرضون على ربهم: أي يوم القيامة.
الأشهاد: جمع شاهد وهم هنا الملائكة.
لعنة الله: أي طرده وإبعاده.
على الظالمين: أي المشركين.
سبيل الله: أي الإسلام.
عوجاً: أي معوجة.
معجزين في الأرض: أي الله عز وجل أي فائتين بل هو قادر على أخذهم في أيّة لحظة.
من أولياء: أي أنصار يمنعونهم من عذاب الله.
وما كانوا يبصرون: ذلك لفرط كراهيتهم للحق فلا يستطيعون سماعه، ولا رؤيته.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد أن قرر تعالى مصير المكذبين بالقرآن ومن نزل عليه وما نزل به من الشرائع ذكر نوعاً من إجرام المجرمين الذين استوجبوا به النار فقال عز وجل {ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً} أي لا أحد في الناس أعظم ظلماً من أحد افترى على الله كذباً ما من أنواع1 الكذب وإن قل وقوله {أولئك يعرضون على ربهم} أي أولئك الكذبة يعرضون يوم القيامة على ربهم جل جلاله في عرصات القيامة، ويقول الأشهاد من الملائكة شاهدين2 عليهم {هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم} ثم يُعْلِنُ مُعْلِنٌ قائلاً {ألا لعنة الله على3 الظالمين} أي ألا بعداً لهم من الجنة وطرداً لهم منها إلى نار جهنم.
ثم وضح تعالى نوع جناياتهم التي استوجبوا بها النار فقال {الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله} 4 أي يصرفون أنفسهم وغيرهم عن الدين الإسلامي، {ويبغونها} أي سبيل الله {عوجاً} أي معوجه كما يهوون ويشتهون فهم يريدون الإسلام أن يبيح لهم المحرمات من الربا والزنى والسفور، ويريدون من الإسلام أن يأذن لهم في عبادة القبور والأشجار والأحجار إلى غير ذلك، ويضاف إلى هذا ذنب أعظم وهو كفرهم بالدار الآخرة. قال تعالى {أولئك} أي المذكورون {لم يكونوا معجزين في الأرض} أي لم يكن من شأنهم 
ومهما رأوا أنفسهم أقوياء أن يعجزوا الله تعالى في الأرض فإنه مدركهم مهما حاولوا الهرب5 ومنزل بهم عذابه متى أراد ذلك لهم، وليس لهم من دون الله من أولياء أي أنصار يمنعونهم من العذاب متى أنزله بهم، وقوله تعالى {يضاعف لهم العذاب} إخبار منه بأن هؤلاء الظالمين يضاعف لهم العذاب يوم القيامة لأنهم صدوا غيرهم عن سبيل الله فيعذبون بصدهم أنفسهم عن الإسلام، وبصد غيرهم عنه، وهذا هو العدل وقوله تعالى فيهم {ما كانوا يستطيعون6 السمع وما كانوا يبصرون} إخبار بحالهم في الدنيا أنهم كانوا لشدة كراهيتهم للحق ولأهله من الداعين إليه لا يستطيعون سماعه ولا رؤيته ولا رؤية أهله القائمين عليه والداعين إليه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عظم ذنب من يكذب على الله تعالى بنسبة الولد أو الشريك إليه أو بالقول عليه بدون علم منه.
2- عظم جرم من يصد عن الإسلام بلسانه أو بحاله، أو سلطانه.
3- عظم ذنب من يريد إخضاع الشريعة الإسلامية لهواه وشهواته بالتأويلات الباطلة والفتاوى غير المسؤولة ممن باعوا آخرتهم بدنياهم.
4- بيان أن من كره قولاً أو شخصاً لا يستطيع رؤيته ولا سماعه7.
__________**
1 من أنواع كذبهم على الله تعالى: زعمهم أنّ له شريكاً وولداً، وقولهم في الأصنام هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله، وتحريمهم ما أحل الله ونسبة ذلك إليه تعالى.
2 ومن الأشهاد: الأنبياء والعلماء والمبلغون لدعوة الله تعالى لعباده وفي صحيح مسلم. "وأما الكفار والمنافقون فينادى بهم على رؤوس الخلائق هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربّهم".
3 لعنة الله: أي: بعده وسخطه وإبعاده من رحمته على الذين وضعوا العبادة في غير موضعها.
4 يجوز أن يكون: {الذين} مجروراً لمحل نعتاً للظالمين، ويجوز أن يكون في محل رفع على أنه خبر، والمبتدأ محذوف. أي: هم الذين يصدّون.
5 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: لم يعجزوني أن آمر الأرض فتنخسف بهم، وفي سورة سبأ {أفلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفاً من السماء} .
6 {ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع..} قال القرطبي ما: في موضع نصب على أن يكون المعنى بما كانوا يستطيعون السمع. يُريد أن الباء المحذوفة سببية أي: يُضاعف لهم العذاب بسبب أنهم كانوا لا يستطيعون السمع لما ران على قلوبهم من الآثام فحجب الإثم أسماعهم وأبصارهم، وفي المثل: حبّك الشيء يعمي ويصم، فحبّهم للكفر والشرك والآثام عطّل حواسهم.
7 أقول: ما كنت أدرك المعنى الحقيقي لقوله تعالى: {ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع} حتى كان صوت العرب على عهد بطل الاشتراكية "عبد الناصر" وأخذ يسبّ ويشتم ويعيّر ويقبّح سلوك كل من لم يوال الاشتراكيين فكنت-والله-لا أستطيع سماع ما يذيعه، وثَمَّ فهمت معنى الآية على حقيقته.**
******************************  **********
أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (21) لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ (22) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (23) مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالْأَعْمَى وَالْأَصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلًا أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (24)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون: أي غاب عنهم ما كانوا يدعونه من شركاء الله تعالى.
لا جرم: أي حقاً وصدقاً أنهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون.
وأخبتوا إلى ربهم: أي تطامنوا أو خشعوا لربهم بطاعته وخشيته.
مثل الفريقين: أي فريق المؤمنين وفريق الكافرين.
أفلا تذكرون: أي تتعظون، فتستغفروا ربكم ثم تتوبوا إليه.؟
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في تحديد المجرمين وبيان حالهم في الآخرة فقال تعالى {أولئك} أي البعداء {الذين خسروا أنفسهم} حيث استقروا في دار الشقاء فخسروا كل شيء حتى أنفسهم، {وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون} أي وغاب عنهم ما كانوا يزعمون أن لهم شركاء، وأنهم يشفعون لهم وينصرونهم قال تعالى: {لا جرم} 1 أي حقاً {أنهم في الآخرة} أي في دار الآخرة {هم الأخسرون} أي الأكثر خسراناً من غيرهم لأنهم أضافوا إلى جريمة كفرهم جريمة تكفير غيرهم ممن كانوا يدعونهم إلى الضلال، ويصدونهم عن الإسلام سبيل الهدى والنجاة من النار. ولما ذكر تعالى حال الكافرين وملأ انتهوا إليه من خسران. ذكر تعالى حال المؤمنين فقال {إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات} 2 أي آمنوا بالله وبوعده ووعيده. وآمنوا برسول الله وبما جاء به، وعملوا الصالحات التي شرعها الله 
تعالى لهم من صلاة وزكاة {وأخبتوا إلى ربهم} أي أسلموا له وجوههم وقلوبهم وانقادوا له بجوارحهم فتطامنوا وخشعوا أولئك أي السامون أصحاب الجنة أي أهلها {هم فيها خالدون} أي لا يبرحون منها ولا يتحولون عنها، هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الثلاث أما الآية الرابعة (24) وهي قوله تعالى {مثل الفريقين كالأعمى3 والأصم والسميع والبصير هل يستويان مثلا} ؟ فقد ذكر تعالى مقارنة بين أهل الشرك وأهل التوحيد توضيحاً للمعنى وتقريراً للحكم فقال {مثل الفريقين} أي صفة الفريقين الموضحة لهما هي كالأعمى والأصم وهذا فريق الكفر والظلم والسميع والبصير. وهذا فريق أهل الإيمان والتوحيد فهل يستويان مثلا أي صفة الجواب لا، لأن بين الأعمى والبصير تبايناً كما بين الأصم والسميع تبايناً فأي عاقل يرضى أن يكون العمى والصمم وصفاً له ولا يكون البصر والسمع وصفاً له؟ والجواب لا أحد إذاً {أفلا تذكرون} أي أفلا تتعظون بهذا المثل4 وتتوبوا إلى ربكم فتؤمنوا به وتوحدوا وتؤمنوا برسوله وتتبعوه، وبكتابه وتعملوا بما فيه؟
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- استحسان المقارنات بين الأشياء المتضادة للعبرة والاتعاظ.
2- الكافر ميت موتاً معنوياً فلذا هو لا يسمع ولا يبصر، والمسلم حيُّ فلذا هو سميع بصير.
3- بيان ورثة دار النعيم وهم أهل الإيمان والطاعة، وورثة دار الخسران وهم أهل الكفر والظلم.
__________**
1 {لا جرم} كلمة: جزم ويقين، واختلف في تركيبها وأطهر أقوالهم فيها: أن تكون لا: حرف نفي، وجزم: بمعنى محالة. ويصح معنى الكلمة. لا محالة أو: لا بدّ أن يكون كذا وكذا، أو لتفسّر بحقاً، ولا محالة ولابد، إذ جرم مأخوذ من الجرم الذي هو القطع.
2 الموصول: اسم إنَّ، وآمنوا: صلة {وعملوا الصالحات وأخبتوا إلى ربّهم} معطوفان على الاسم، والخبر: {أولئك أصحاب الجنة} وجملة {هم فيها خالدون} جملة بيانية أي مبيّنة لحال أهل الجنة.
3 فريق الإيمان وفريق الكفر والشرك.
4 المثل الذي كشف الحقيقة وبيّن أنّ الكفار عمي صم، وأنّ المؤمنين يبصرون ويسمعون، فأي عاقل يرضى أسوأ الوصفين؟!**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (4)  
الحلقة (493)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 536الى صــــ 540)


**وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (25) أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ (26) فَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ مَا نَرَاكَ إِلَّا بَشَرًا مِثْلَنَا وَمَا نَرَاكَ اتَّبَعَكَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَرَاذِلُنَا بَادِيَ الرَّأْيِ وَمَا نَرَى لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ بَلْ نَظُنُّكُمْ كَاذِبِينَ (27)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
نوحا: هو العبد الشكور أبو البشرية الثاني نوح عليه السلام.
إني لكم نذير مبين: أي مخوف لكم من عذاب الله بَيِّنُ النذارة.
عذاب يوم أليم: هو عذابه يوم القيامة.
الملأ: الأشراف وأهل الحل والعقد في البلاد.
أراذلنا 1: جمع أرذل وهو الأكبر خسة ودناءة.
بادي الرأي: أي ظاهر الرأي، لا عمق عندك في التفكير والتصور للأشياء.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه بداية قصة نوح عليه السلام وهي بداية لخمس قصص2 جاءت في هذه السورة سورة هود عليه السلام قال تعالى {ولقد أرسلنا نوحاً3 إلى قومه إني لكم نذير4 مبين} أي قال لهم إني لكم نذير مبين أي بين النذارة أي أخوفكم عاقبة كفركم بالله وبرسوله وشرككم في عبادة ربكم الأوثان والأصنام. وقوله {أن لا تعبدوا5 إلا الله} أي نذير لكم بأن لا تعبدوا إلا الله، وتتركوا عبادة غيره من الأصنام والأوثان وقوله {إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم أليم} علل لهم أمرهم بالتوحيد ونهيهم عن الشرك بأنه يخاف عليهم إن أصروا على كفرهم وتركهم عذاب يوم أليم6 وهو عذاب يوم القيامة {فقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه} أي فرد على نوح ملأ قومه اشرافهم وأهل الحل والعقد فيهم ممن كفروا بالله ورسوله فقالوا {ما نراك إلا بشراً مثلنا} 7 أي لا فضل لك علينا فكيف تكون رسولاً لنا ونحن مثلك هذا 
أولاً وثانياً {وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا} أي سفلتنا من8 أهل المهن المحتقرة كالحياكة والحجامة والجزارة ونحوها وقولهم9 بادي الرأي أي ظاهر الرأي لا عمق في التفكير ولا سلامة في التصور عندك وقولهم {وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل} أي وما نرى لكم علينا من أي فضل تستحقون به أن نصبح أتباعاً لكم فنترك ديننا ونتبعكم على دينكم بل نظنكم كاذبين فيما تقولون.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- إن نوحاً واسمه عبد الغفار أول رسول إلى أهل الأرض بعد أن أشركوا بربهم وعبدوا غيره من الأوثان والآلهة الباطلة.
2- قوله أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله هو معنى لا إله إلاّ الله
3- التذكير بعذاب يوم القيامة.
4- اتباع الرسل هم الفقراء والضعفاء وخَصُوُمهم الأغنياء والأشراف والكبراء.
5- احتقار أهل الكبر لمن دونهم. وفي الحديث "الكبر10 بطر الحق وغمط الناس".
__________**
1 الأرذل: اسم تفضيل والمفضّل عنه يقال له: رذْل ككلب ويجمع على أرذل كأكلب.
2 هذا العطف من باب عطف قصّة على قصّة: الواو: تسمى الواو الابتدائية.
3 كُسرت: إنّ لأنّ الإرسال فيه معنى القول وإن تكسر بعد القول.
4 الِقصّة: بكسر القاف والجمع: قصص كحجّة وحجج: الخبر يروى وتُتَتّبع أجزاؤه بعناية، والقصص بفتح القاف: مصدر قصّ الحديث يقصّه قصاً.
5 هذه الجملة مفسّرة لجملة {أرسلنا نوحاً} أو لقوله: {إني لكم نذير مبين} .
6 وجائز أن يكون {عذاب يوم أليم} في الدنيا وهو عذاب الطوفان وقد كان.
7 مثلنا: منصوب على الحال.
8 قال القرطبي: اختلف في السفلة فقيل: هم الذين يتقلسون ويأتون أبواب القضاء والسلاطين يطلبون الشهادات، وقال مالك: السفلة: الذين يسبون الصحابة. وقال آخر: الذين يأكلون على حساب دينهم.
9 ومنه البادية وهي الأراضي الظاهرة لا تحوطها مبانٍ ولا بساتين ولا مصانع.
10 الحديث في الصحيح فقد قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إنّ الله لا يدخل الجنة مَنّ كان في قلبه مثقال ذرّة من كبر" فسئل عن الكبر فقال: الكبر: بطر الحق وغمط الناس" وبطر الحق: عدم قبوله، وغمط الناس: احتقارهم.**
******************************  **********
**قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَآتَانِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَعُمِّيَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنُلْزِمُكُمُو  هَا وَأَنْتُمْ لَهَا كَارِهُونَ (28) وَيَاقَوْمِ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مَالًا إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا بِطَارِدِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو رَبِّهِمْ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْمًا تَجْهَلُونَ (29) وَيَاقَوْمِ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ طَرَدْتُهُمْ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (30) وَلَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ وَلَا أَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ وَلَا أَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ لَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنِّي إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (31)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أرأيتم: أي أخبروني.
على بينة من ربي: أي على علم علمنيه الله فعلمت أنه لا إله إلا الله.
فعميت عليكم:. أي خفيت عليكم فلم تروها.
أنُلزِمُكمُوها: أي أجبركم على قبولها.
بطارد الذين آمنوا: أي بمبعدهم عني ومن حولي.
خزائن الله: التي فيها الفضل والمال.
تزدري أعينكم: تحتقر أعينكم.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في قصة نوح مع قومه فأخبر تعالى أن نوحاً قال لقومه أرأيتم أي أخبروني إن كنت على بيَّنة من ربي أي على علم يقيني تعالى وبصفاته وبما أمرني به من عبادته وتوحيده والدعوة إلى ذلك. وقوله {وآتاني رحمة من عنده} وهي الوحي والنبوة والتوفيق لعبادته. {فعميت عليكم} أنتم1 فلم تروها. فماذا أصنع معكم {أنلزمكموها} أي2 أنجبركم أنا ومن آمن بي على رؤيتها والإيمان بها والعمل بهداها، {وانتم لها كارهون} 3 أي والحال أنكم كارهون لها والكاره للشيء لا يكاد يراه ولا يسمعه، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (27) أما الآية الثانية فإن الله تعالى يخبر أيضاً عن قيل نوح لقومه: {ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا} أي لا أطلب منكم أجراً على إبلاغكم هذه الرحمة التي عميت عليكم فلم تروها. {إن أجري إلا على الله} أي ما أجري إلا على الله إذ هو الذي كلفنى 
بالعمل بها والدعوة إليها وواعدني بالأجر عليها. وقوله {وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين} أي وما أنا بمطيعكم في طرد المؤمنين من حولي كما اقترحتم عليّ، إنهم ملاقو ربهم، ومحاسبهم ومجازيهم على أعمالهم فكيف يصح مني ابعادهم عن سماع الحق وتعلمه والأخذ به ليكملوا ويسعدوا إذ العبرة بزكاة النفوس وطهارة الأرواح بواسطة الإيمان والعمل الصالح لا بالشرف والمال والجاه كما تتصورون ولذا فإني أراكم قوما تجهلون هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية (28) ثم قال لهم في الآية الثالثة {ويا قوم من ينصرني4 من الله إن طردتهم} أي من هو الذي يرد عنى عذاب الله ويمنعني منه إن أنا عصيته فطردت أي أقصيت وأبعدت عباده المؤمنين عن سماع الهدى وتعلم الخير ولا علة لذلك إلا لأنهم فقراء ضعفاء تزدريهم أعينكم المريضة التي لا تقدر على رؤية الحق وأهله والداعين إليه. ثم قال لهم {أفلا تذكرون5} أي تتفكرون فتعلمون خطأكم وجهلكم فتثوبوا إلى رشدكم. وتتوبوا إلى ربكم فتؤمنوا به وبرسوله وتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له ثم قال لهم في الآية الأخيرة (31) {ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله6} رداً على قولهم: {وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل} {ولا أعلم الغيب} فأعرف ما تخفيه صدور الناس فأطرد هذا وأبقي هذا، ولا أقول إني ملك حتى تقولوا ما نراك إلا بشراً مثلنا {ولا أقول للذين تزدري أعينكم} 7 لفقرهم وضعفهم {لن يؤتيهم الله خيراً الله أعلم بما في أنفسهم} أي من صدق أو نفاق ومن حب لي أو بغض كأنهم طعنوا في المؤمنين واتهموهم بأنهم ينافقون أولهم أغراض فاسدة أو أطماع مادية من أجلها التفوا حول نوح، وقوله {إني إذاً لمن الظالمين} أي إني إذا قلت للمؤمنين من الضعفاء لن يؤتيكم الله خيراً كنت بعد ذلك من الظالمين8 الذين يعتدون على الناس بهضمهم حقوقهم وامتهان كرامتهم.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1) كُرهُ الشيء يجعل صاحبه لا يراه ولا يسمعه ولا يفهم ما يقال له فيه.
2) كراهية أخذ الأجرة على الدعوة والتربية والتعليم الديني.
3) وجوب احترام الضعفاء وإكرامهم وحرمة احتقارهم وازدرائهم.
4) علم الغيب استأثر الله تعالى به دون سائر خلقه إلا من علمه الله شيئاً منه فإنه يعلمه.
5) حرمة غمط الناس وازدرائهم والسخرية منهم
__________**
1 قرىء: {عميت} بتشديد الميم، وقرأ ورش بتخفيفها، ومعناه: إنّ الرسالة عميت عليكم فلم تفهموها. يقال: عميت عن كذا، وعمي عليّ كذا: أي: لم أفهمه.
2 {أنلزمكموها} أي: الرحمة التي هي عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة سواه والاستفهام إنكاري. أي: ما كان لي ذلك والحال أنكم كارهون لها.
3 قال قتادة: والله لو استطاع نبي الله نوح عليه السلام لألزمها قومه. ولكنّه لم يملك ذلك.
4 أي: مَنْ يرد عنّي عذابه أن استوجبته بطرد عباده المؤمنين؟ والجواب: لا أحد فكيف إذاً يسوغ لي أن أطردهم كما ترغبون.
5 {أفلا تذكرون} قرىء: تذكرون بحذف إحدى التائين وقرىء تذّكرون: بتشديد الذال، بإدغام إحدى التائين في الأخرى. والاستفهام للإنكار أي: ينكر عليهم غفلتهم وجهلهم وعدم تذكرهم ليتّعظوا.
6 اخبر عليه السلام بتذلله وتواضعه لربّه عزّ وجلّ فنفى عن نفسه القدرة على امتلاك خزائن الفضل والمال كما نفي عن نفسه علم الغيب وأن يكون ملكاً من الملائكة.
7 أي: تحتقر أعينكم. والأصل: تزدريهم، حذفت الهاء والميم لطول الاسم، والازدراء: افتعال من الزري الذي هو الاحتقار، وإلصاق العيب فالازدراء أصله الازتراء فقلبت فيه التاء دالاً فصار: الازدراء كما قلبت في: الازدياد.
8 في قوله: {من الظالمين} : تعريض بقومه، فوصفهم بالظلم من حيث لا يشعرون.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (5)  
الحلقة (494)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 540الى صــــ 543)


قَالُواْ يَا نُوحُ قَدْ جَادَلْتَنَا فَأَكْثَرْتَ جِدَالَنَا فَأْتَنِا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (32) قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَأْتِيكُم بِهِ اللهُ إِن شَاء وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ (33) وَلاَ يَنفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَنصَحَ لَكُمْ إِن كَانَ اللهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يُغْوِيَكُمْ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (34)
شرح الكلمات:
جادلتنا: أي خاصمتنا تريد إسقاطنا وعدم اعتبارنا في ديننا وما نحن عليه.
بما تعدنا: أي من العذاب إن لم نؤمن بما تدعونا إليه.
إن كنت من الصادقين: أي في دعواك النبوة والإخبار عن الله عز وجل.
بمعجزين: أي بغالبين ولا فائتين الله تعالى متى أراد الله عذابكم.
نصحي: أي بتخويفي إياكم عذاب ربكم إن بقيتم على الكفر به وبلقائه ورسوله.
أن يغويكم: أي يوقعكم في الضلال ويبقيكم فيه فلا يهديكم أبدا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في قصة نوح عليه السلام مع قومه فأخبر تعالى عن قول قوم نوح له عليه السلام: فقال: {قالوا يا نوح قد جادلتنا1} أي خاصمتنا وأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين أي فعجل العذاب وأنزله علينا إن كنت من الصادقين فيما تقول وتدعو وتعد. فأخبر تعالى عن قول نوح لهم ردا على مقالتهم وهو ما علمه ربه تعالى أن يقوله: فقال {قل إنما يأتيكم به الله} أي بالعذاب الله إن شاء ذلك. {وما أنتم بمعجزين} أي فائتين الله ولا هاربين منه. وقوله: {ولا ينفعكم نصحي إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم 2 هو ربكم واليه ترجعون} . أي إن نصحي لا شفعكم بمعنى أنكم لا تقبلونه مهما أردت ذلك وبالغت فيه إن كان الله جل جلاله يريد أن يغويكم لما فرط منكم وما أنتم عليه من عناد وكفر ومجاحدة ومكابرة إذ مثل هؤلاء لا يستحقون هداية الله تعالى بل الأولى بهم الضلالة حتى3 يهلكوا ضالين فيشقوا في الدار الآخرة. وقوله تعالى: {هو ربكم وإليه ترجعون} أي فالأمر له ألستم عبيده وهو ربكم إن يشأ يرحمكم وإن يشأ يعذبكم وإن كانت حكمته تنفي أن يعذب الصالحين ويرحم الغواة الظالمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الجدال لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل بشرط الأسلوب الحسن.
2- إرادة الله تعالى قبل كل إرادة وما شاءه الله يكون وما لم يشأه لم يكن.
3- لا ينفع نصح الناصحين ما لم يرد الله الخير للمنصوح له.
4- ينبغي عدم إصدار حكم على عبد لم يمت فيعرف بالموت مآله. إلاَّ قول الله أعلم به.
__________
1 {جادلتنا} أي: خاصمتنا فأكثرت خصومتنا وبالغت فيها، والجدل في لغة العرب: المبالغة في الخصومة. مأخوذ من الجدل: الذي هو شدّة الفتل، وقالوا في الصقر أجدل: لشدته في الطيران.
2 فيه الرد على بطلان مذهب المعتزلة، والقدرية إذ زعموا أن الله لا يريد أن يعصي العاصي ولا أن يكفر الكافر ولا أن يغوي الغاوي وتجاهلوا أنه لا يقع في ملك الله إلا ما يريد، ولا يقع شيء إلاّ بإذنه فهو الهادي لمن شاء هدايته، والمضل لمن شاء إضلاله، ولكن كُلاَّ من هدايته وإضلاله يتمان حسب سنته في الهداية والإضلال فلم يظلم ربّك أحداً.
3 ومن فسّر {أن يغويكم} : يهلككم: أراد أنّ الهلاك سبب للإغواء، فمن أغواه أهلكه، إذ لا يُهلك إلاَّ الغاوي.
4 شرح هذه الآية في (ص 545) وأخرت على أنها معترضة لقصة نوح عليه السلام.
******************************  *******
أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَعَلَيَّ إِجْرَامِي وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُجْرِمُونَ (35) وَأُوحِيَ إِلَى نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَنْ يُؤْمِنَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ إِلَّا مَنْ قَدْ آمَنَ فَلَا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ (36) وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلَا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ (37) وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ (38) فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ (39) 
شرح الكلمات:
وأوحى إلى نوح: أي اعلم بطريق الوحي الذي هو الإعلام السريع الخفي.
فلا تبتئس: لا تحزن ولا يشتد بك الحزن فإني منجيك ومهلكهم.
الفلك: أي السفينة التي أمرناك بصنعها لحمل المؤمنين عليها.
سخروا منه: أي استهزئوا به كقولهم: تحمل هذا الفلك إلى البحر أو تحمل البحر إليه.
يخزيه: أي يذله ويهينه.
ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم: أي وينزل به عذاب النار يوم القيامة فلا يفارقه.
معنى الآيات:
عاد السياق بعد الاعتراض بالآية (35) إلى الحديث عن نوح وقومه فقال تعالى {وأوحى إلى نوح أنه1 لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من2 قد آمن} . وهذا بعد دعوة دامت قرابة ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً أي فلم يؤمن بعد اليوم أحد من قومك وعليه فلا تبتئس3 أي لا تغتم ولا تحزن بسبب ما كانوا يفعلون من الشر والفساد والكفر والمعاصي فإني منجيك ومن معك من المؤمنين ومهلكهم بالغرق. وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (37) {واصنع الفلك بأعيينا ووحينا} أي وأمرناه أن يصنع الفلك أي السفينة تحت بصرنا وبتوجيهنا وتعليمنا. إذ لم يكن يعرف السفن ولا كيفية صنعها وقوله {ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا} أي لا تسألني لهم صرف العذاب ولا تشفع لهم في تخفيفه عليهم، لأنا قضينا بإهلاكهم بالطوفان فهم لا محالة مغرقون قوله تعالى {ويصنع الفلك4 وكلما مر عليه ملأ من قومه سخروا منه} يخبر تعالى عن حال نوح وهو يصنع الفلك بقطع الخشب ونجره وتركيبه وقومه يمرون عليه وكلما مرّ عليه أشراف القوم وعليتهم يسخرون منه كقولهم يا نوح أصبحت نجاراً أو وهل تنقل البحر إليها، أو تنقلها إلى البحر فيرد عليهم نوح عليه السلام بقوله {إن تسخروا منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون} أي منا فسوف تعلمون أي مستقبلاً من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه أي يذله ويهينه ويكسر أنف كبريائه، ويحل5 عليه عذاب مقيم وهو عذاب النار يوم القيامة وهو عذاب دائم لا ينتهى أبداً.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- كراهية الحزن والأسى والأسف على ما يقوم به أهل الباطل والشر والفساد.
2- بيان تاريخ صنع السفن وانها بتعليم الله لنوح عليه السلام.
3- بيان سنة البشر في الاستهزاء والسخرية بأهل الحق ودعاته لظلمة نفوسهم بالكفر والمعاصي.
4 بيان صدق وعد الله رسله.
__________
1 {أنّه} في موضع رفع نائب فاعل لأوحي أي: أوحي إلى نوح عدم إيمان قومه ومعنى الكلام: الإِياس من إيمانهم، واستدامة كفرهم تحقيقاً للوعيد بنزول العذاب بهم.
2 روي أنَّ رجلاً من قوم نوح مرّ بنوح وهو يحمل طفلهُ فلما رأى الطفل نوحاً قال لأبيه ناولني حجراً فناوله إياها فرمى بها نوحاً فأدماه، فأوحى الله تعالى إلى نوح: {أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلاّ من قد آمن..} .
3 الابتئاس: افتعال من البؤس الذي هو الهمّ والحزن. قال الشاعر:
وكم من خليل أو حميم رزأته
فلم ابتئس والرزء فيه جليل
4 اختلفت الأقوال في مدّة صنع السفينة، أكثرها أنها: أربعون سنة. وجائز أن تكون أكثر، لأن عمل فرد واحد في صنع سفينة يتطلب وقتاً طويلاً أمّا حجمها فيدل على كبره ما حمل فيها، إذ حمل فيها كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ومن كل زوجين اثنين، فحجمها لا شك أنه واسع كبير، وقيل: كانت السفينة ثلاث طبقات: السفلى للدواب والوحوش، والوسطى للإنس، والعليا للطيور. والله اعلم، والحديث عن طول السفينة وعرضها ومادتها كله من باب علم لا ينفع وجهالة لا تضر.
5 أي: يجب عليه وينزل به.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (6)  
الحلقة (495)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 544الى صــــ 550)

حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ وَمَنْ آمَنَ وَمَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ (40) وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (41) وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ وَكَانَ فِي مَعْزِلٍ يَابُنَيَّ ارْكَبْ مَعَنَا وَلَا تَكُنْ مَعَ الْكَافِرِينَ (42) قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ قَالَ لَا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ (43) وَقِيلَ يَاأَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَاسَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (44) 
شرح الكلمات:
فار التنور: أي خرج الماء وارتفع من التنور وهو مكان طبخ الخبز.
زوجين اثنين: أي من كل ذكر وأنثى من سائر أنواع المخلوقات اثنين.
وأهلك: أي زوجتك وأولادك.
مجريها ومرساها: أي إجراؤها وإرساؤها.
في موج كالجبال: الموج ارتفاع ماء البحر وكونه كالجبال أي في الارتفاع.
يعصمني من الماء: يمنعني من الماء أن يغرقني.
وغيض الماء: أي نقص بنضوبه في الأرض.
على الجودي: أي فوق جبل الجودي وهو جبل بالجزيرة غرب الموصل.
بعدا للقوم الظالمين: أي هلاكاً لهم.
شرح الكلمات:.
أم يقولون: أي بل يقولون افتراه.
افتراه: أي اختلقه وقال من نفسه ولم يوح به إليه.
فعلى إجرامي1: أي عاقبة الكذب الذي هو الإجرام تعود عليَّ لا على غيري.
وأنا بريء: أي أتبرأ وأتنصل من إجرامكم فلا أتحمل مسؤوليته.
مما تجرمون: أي على أنفسكم بإفسادها بالشرك والكفر والعصيان.
معنى الآية:
هذه الآية الكريمة أوقعها الله مُنَزِلُها سبحانه وتعالى بين أجزاء الحديث عن نوح وقومه، وحسن موقعها هنا لأن الحديث عن نوح وقومه لا يتأتى لأحد إلا لنبي يوحى إليه، وذلك لبعده في الحاريخ فَقَصُّ النبي له اليوم دليل على أنه نبي يُوحى إليه، فلذا قال أم يقولون افتراه2 أي يقولون افترى القرآن وكذبه ولم يوح إليه قل إن افتريته كما زعمتم فعليّ إجرامي أي أثم كذبي وأنا بريء مما تجرمون أنتم بتكذيبكم إياي وكفركم بربكم ورسوله ووعده ووعيده.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- جواز الاعتراض في الكلام إذا حسن موقعه لإقامته حجة أو إبطال باطل أو تنبيه على أمر مهم.
1- قص القصص أكبر دليل على صدق النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في دعوى النبوة ودعوته إلى الله تعالى.
3- تقرير مبدأ تحمل كل إنسان مسؤولية عمله وأن لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن نوح وقومه قال تعالى {حتى إذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور} أي واصل صنع السفينة حتى إذا جاء أمرنا أي بإهلاك المشركين، وفار3 التنور أي خرج الماء من داخل التنور وفار وتلك علامة بداية الطوفان فاحمل فيها أي في السفينة التي صنعت من كل زوجين4 اثنين أي من كل نوع من أنواع الحيوانات زوجين أي ذكراً وأنثى. وأهلك أي واحمل أهلك من زوجة وولد كسام وحام ويافث إلا من سبق عليه القول أي بالإهلاك كامرأته واعلة وولده كنعان. ومن آمن5 أي واحمل من آمن من سائر الناس، {وما آمن معه إلا قليل} أي نحو من ثمانين رجلاً وامرأة هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (40) أما الثانية فقد أخبر تعالى فيها أن نوحاً قال لجماعة المؤمنين {اركبوا فيها} أي في السفينة {باسم الله مجراها6ومرساها} أي باسم الله تجري وباسم الله ترسو أي تقف {إن ربي لغفور رحيم7} أي فهو لا يهلكنا بما قد يكون لنا من ذنب ويرحمنا فينجينا ويكرمنا. وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (42) {وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال} وصف للسفينة وهي تغالب الماء وتمخر عبابه وأمواج الماء ترتفع حتى تكون كالجبال في ارتفاعها وقبلها نادى نوح ابنه كنعان، وهو في هذه الساعة في معزل8 أي من السفينة حيث رفض الركوب فيها لعقوقه وكفره9 فقال له {يا بني اركب10 معنا ولا تكن مع الكافرين} فتغرق كما يغرقون فأجاب الولد قائلاً{سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء} أي يمنعني منه حتى لا أغرق، فأجابه نوح قائلاً {لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله} أي بعذاب الكافرين {إلا من رحم} أي الله فهو المعصوم. قال تعالى {وحال بينهما الموج} أي بين الولد العاق والوالد الرحيم {فكان} أي الولد {من المغرقين} . وقوله تعالى {وقيل يا أرض ابلعي ماءك} أي اشربيه وابتلعيه، ويا سماء اقلعي أي من الصب والإمطار، والآمر للأرض والسماء هو الله تعالى. {وغيض الماء} أي نقص ونضب. {واستوت على الجودي11} أي ورست السفينة بركابها على الجودي وهو جبل بالجزيرة قرب الموصل {وقيل بعداً للقوم الظالمين} أي هلاكاً لهم فلم يبق منهم أحداً إذ أخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون بدأ الطوفان أول يوم من رجب واستمر ستة أشهر حيث رست السفينة في أول محرم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الإيمان ينجي، والكفر يهلك ويردي.
- 2- مشروعية التسمية عند الركوب في سفينة أو غيرها.
3- عقوق الوالدين كثيراً ما يسبب الهلاك في الدنيا، أما عذاب الآخرة فهو لازم له.
- 4- مظهر من مظاهر رحمة الوالد بولده.
5- مظاهر عظمه الرب تعالى وإطاعة الخلق أمره حتى الأرض والسماء.
__________
1 الإجرام: مصدر أجرم يجرم إجراماً: إذا اقترف السيئات وجرم الثلاثي كأجرم الرباعي، قال الشاعر وهو أحد لصوص بني سعد:
طريد عشيرة ورهين جرم
بما جرمت يدي وجنى لساني
2 فسرت الآية في التفسير بالقول الراجح وهو: أنّ المراد بمن يقول افتراه: النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والآية معترضة أحاديث قصة نوح وذهب بعضهم نقلاً عن ابن عباس أنها من محاورة نوح عليه السلام مع قومه: واستظهروها من أجل السياق السابق واللاحق والله أعلم.
3 الفوران: غليان القدر، ويطلق على نبع الماء بشدة تشبيها بفوران ماء في القدر إذا غلى، والتنور: اسم لموقد النار للخبز.
4 قرأ حفص {من كلٍ} بتنوين كل فالتنوين عوض عن مضاف إليه أي: من كل المخلوقات، و {زوجين} مفعول لـ (احمل) ، واثنين: نعت له وقرأ الجمهور بإضافة كل إلى زوجين، والمراد بالزوجين هنا: الذكر والأنثى من كل نوع من أنواع الحيوانات.
5 ومن آمن: أي: كل المؤمنين.
6 جائز أن يكون القائل: {اركبوها} الله جلّ جلاله، وجائز أن يكون نوحاً عليه السلام والركوب: العلو على ظهر شيء، وقال: فيها، ولم يقل عليها لأنها ظرفٌ لهم يدخلون فيها.
7 قرأ الجمهور بضم الميم في كل من مجراها، ومرساها، وهما مصدران من: أجرى وأرسى، وقرأ عاصم بفتح ميم مجراها، وضم ميم مرساها كالجمهور، ولم يفتح ميم مرساها لاشتباهه. حينئذ المرسى مكان الرسو، وقرىء مجريها، ومرسيها باسم الفاعل أي: بسم الله مجريها ومرسيها.
8 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "أمان لأمتي من الغرق إذا ركبوا في الفلك بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" {وما قدروا الله حق قدره، والأرض جميعاً قبضته يوم القيامة والسموات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عمّا يشركون. {بسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربى لغفور رحيم} .
9 وقيل: في معزل أي: من دين أبيه.
10 قرأ حفص: {يا بنيَّ} بفتح الياء المشددة وكسرها غير عاصم.
11 {الجودي} أحد جبال ثلاثة أكرمهم الله تعالى، الجودي بإرساء السفينة عليه، وطور سينا: بمناجاة موسى عليه، وحراء بتعبد النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيه ونزول جبريل عليه فيه.
******************************  ******
وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (45) قَالَ يَانُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (46) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلَّا تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47) قِيلَ يَانُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلَامٍ مِنَّا وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ وَأُمَمٌ سَنُمَتِّعُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَمَسُّهُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (48) تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (49) 
شرح الكلمات:
من أهلي: أي من جملة أهلي من أزواج وأولاد.
وإن وعدك الحق: أي الثابت الذي لا يخلف.
إنه عمل غير صالح: أي إن سؤالك هذا إياي عمل غير صالح.
أعظك: أي أنهاك وأخوفك من أن تكون من الجاهلين.
من الجاهلين: أي من الذين لا يعرفون جلالي وصدق وعدي ووفائي فتسألني ما ليس لك به علم.
سنمتعهم: أي بالأرزاق والمتع إلى نهاية آجالهم ثم يحل بهم عذابي وهم الكفرة.
للمتقين: أي الذين يتقون الله فيعبدونه ولا يشركون به شيئاً.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن نوح وقومه قال تعالى، {ونادى نوح ربه} أي دعاه سائلاً {ربّ إن ابني من أهلي1 وإن وعدك الحق وأنت أحكم الحاكمين} ، وهذا كان منه حال الإركاب في الفلك، وامتناع ولده كنعان من الركوب أي رب إن ولدي كنعان من زوجتي ومن جملة أولادي، وقد وعدتني أن تنجيني وأهلي ومن معي من المؤمنين، {وإن وعدك الحق} أي الذي لا خلف فيه أبداً، {وأنت أحكم الحاكمين} أعلمهم وأعدلهم، وهذا ابني قد استعصى عنّي ولم يركب معي وسيهلك مع الهالكين إن لم ترحمه يا رب.
العالمين فأجابه الرب تبارك وتعالى بقوله الحق: {إنه ليس من أهلك} أي الذين وعدتك بإنجائهم لأنه على غير دينك وعلى خلاف منهجك، {إنه عمل2 غير صالح} أي إن سؤالك هذا إليّ بإنجاء ولدك وهو كافر على غير ملتك، وقد أعلمتك إني مغرق الكافرين. سؤالك هذا عمل غير صالح يصدر عنك: {إني أعظك} أي أنهاك وأخوفك {أن تكون من الجاهلين} فتسألني ما ليس لك به علم. قال نوح {ربّ} أي يا رب إنّي أعوذ بك أي استجير وأتحصن بك أن أسألك بعد الآن ما ليس لي به علم. وإلا تغفرلي وترحمني أكن من الخاسرين أي الذين غبنوا أنفسهم حظوظها فهلكوا، فأجابه الرب3 تعالى {يا نوح أهبط} من السفينة أنت ومن ومعك من المؤمنين بسلام منا أي بأمن منا وتحيات، وبركات عليك وعلى أمم ممن معك أي من ذريّة من معك، فلا تخافوا جوعاً ولا شقاء، وأمم من ذريّة من معك سنمتعهم متاع الحياة الدنيا بالأرزاق ثم يمسهم منا عذاب أليم يوم القيامة لأنهم ينحرفون عن الإسلام ويعيشون على الشرك والكفر. وهذا من علم الغيب الذي أخبر الله تعالى به فكان كما أخبر فقد نشأت أجيال وأجيال من ذريّة نوح منهم الكافر ومنهم المؤمن وفي الجميع ينفذ حكم الله ويتم فيهم وعده ووعيده. وقوله تعالى في الآية (49) وهي الأخيرة في هذا السياق يقول تعالى {تلك من أنباء الغيب4 نوحيها} أي هذه القصة التي قصصناها عليك من أنباء الغيب الذي لا يعلم تفصيله إلا الله نوحيها إليك ضمن آيات القرآن ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك على وجه التفصيل من قبل هذا القرآن إذاً فاصبر يا رسولنا على أذى قومك مبلغاً دعوة ربك حتى يأتيك نصرنا فإن العاقبة5 الحسنى الحميدة وإنما للمتقين ربهم بطاعته والصبر عليها حتى يلْقوهُ مؤمنين صابرين محتسبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- رابطة الإيمان والتقوى أعظم من رابطة النسب.
2- حرمة العمل بغير علم فلا يحل القدوم على أمر حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه.
3- ذم الجهل وأهله.
4- شرف نوح عليه السلام وانه أحد أولى العزم من الرسل.
5- بيان العبرة من القصص القرآني وهي تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين.
6- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإثباتها ببرهان عقلي وهو الإخبار بالغيب الذي لا يعلم إلا من طريق الوحي.
7- بيان فضل الصبر، وأن العاقبة الحميدة للمتقين وهم أهل ألتوحيد والعمل الصالح.
__________
1 أي: الذين وعدتهم أن تنجيهم من الغرق. سأل نوح ربّه نجاة ولده لقوله تعالى {وأهلك} وكان كنعان يظهر الإيمان ويبطن الكفر.
2 قرأ ابن عباس، وعروة وعكرمة، ويعقوب، والكسائي: {إنه عَمِل غيرَ صالح} أي: إن ابنك عمل عملاً غير صالح، وهو الكفر والتكذيب وقرأ الباقون {عملٌ غير صالح} أي: ابنك ذو عمل غير صالح فحذف المضاف كقول الشاعر:
ترتع ما رتعت حتى إذا ادّكرت
فإنما هي إقبال وإدبار
أي: ذات إقبال وإدبار.
3 وجائز أن يكون القائل: {اهبط} : الملائكة عليهم السلام بإذن الله تعالى.
4 اشتملت الآية على ثلاثة أمور هي: الامتنان والصبر، والتسلية، فالامتنان في قوله: {ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك} والموعظة في قوله {فاصبر} الخ.. والتسلية في قوله، {إن العاقبة للمتقين} .
5 العاقبة في الدنيا بالظفر، وفي الآخرة بالفوز وهو النجاة من النار، ودخول الجنة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (7)  
الحلقة (496)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 550الى صــــ 554)

**وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ مُفْتَرُونَ (50) يَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ (51) وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ مُجْرِمِينَ (52)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا: أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة عاد أخاهم في النسب لا في الدين أخاهم هوداً. وهود من قبيلة عاد وعاد من ولد سام بن نوح عليه السلام.
اعبدوا الله: أي اعبدوه وحده ولا تعبدوا معه غيره.
ما لكم من إله غيره: أي ليس لكم معبود بحق يستحق عبادتكم غيره.
إن أنتم إلا مفترون: أي ما أنتم في تأليه غير الله من الأوثان إلا كاذبون.
لا أسألكم عليه أجراً: أي لا أطلب منكم أجراً على إبلاغي دعوة التوحيد إليكم.
فطرني: أي خلقني.
مدرارا: أي كثيرة الدرور للمطر النازل منها.
ولا تتولوا مجرمين: أي ولا تعرضوا عن دعوة التوحيد مجرمين على أنفسكم بالشرك بالله.
**معنى الآيات:**
هنا شروع في قصة هود مع قومه عاد بعد قصة نوح عليه السلام ومغزى القصة تقرير توحيد الله ونبوة رسول الله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال تعالى {وإلى عاد أخاهم1 هوداً} أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة عاد2 أخاهم هوداً وهو أخوهم في النسب وأول من تكلم بالعربية فهو أحد أربعة أنبياء من العرب وهم هود، وصالح، وشعيب، ومحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وقوله {قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله} أي قال هود لقومه بعد أن أرسله الله إليهم يا قوم اعبدوا الله أي وحدوه في عبادته فلا تعبدوا معه غيره فإنه ما لكم من إله غير3 الله سبحانه وتعالى. وقوله {إن أنتم إلا مفترون} أي ما أنتم في عبادة غير الله من الأصنام والأوثان إلا كاذبون، إذ لم يأمركم الله تعالى ربكم بعبادتها، وإنما كذبتم عليه في ذلك. وقوله {يا قوم لا أسألكم عليه أجراً} يريد لا أسألكم على دعوتي إياكم إلى توحيد ربكم لتكملوا بعبادته وتسعدوا أجراً أي مالاً {إن أجرى إلا على الله الذي فطرني} أي ما أجري إلا على الله الذي خلقني. وقوله {أفلا تعقلون4} أي أفلا تعقلون أني لو كنت أبغي بدعوتي إلى التوحيد أجراً لطلبت ذلك منكم، غير أني لم أطلب من غير ربي أجراً فبان بذلك صدقي في دعوتكم ونصحي لكم.
وقوله تعالى عن قيل هود {يا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه} يخبر تعالى أن هوداً نادى قومه فقال يا قوم استغفروا ربكم أي آمنوا به واطلبوا منه المغفرة لذنوبكم، ثم توبوا إليه أي ارجعوا إلى عبادته وحده بما شرع لكم على لسان نبيكم، واتركوا عبادة غيره يكافئكم بأن يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا5 أي بالأمطار المتتالية بعد الذي أصابكم من الجفاف والقحط والجدب، ويزدكم قوة روحية إلى قوتكم المادية، وقوله {ولا تتولوا مجرمين} ينهاهم ناصحاً لهم أن يرفضوا نصيحته ويرجعوا إلى عبادة الأوثان فيُجْرِمُوا على أنفسهم بإفسادها بأوضار الشرك والعصيان.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- دعوة الرسل من نوح إلى محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ واحدة وهي أن يُعبَدَ الله وحده.
2- تقرير مبدأ لا إله إلا الله.
3- المشركون والمبتدعون الكل مفترون على الله كاذبون حيث عبدوه بما لم يشرع لهم.
4- وجوب الإخلاص في الدعوة.
5- فضل الاستغفار ووجوب التوبة.
6- تقديم الاستغفار على التوبة مشعر بأن العبد إذا لم يعترف أولاً بذنبه لا يمكنه أن يتوب منه.
__________**
1 وجائز أن تكون أخوة بني آدم إذ الكل من آدم عليه السلام.
2 هما: عادان، الأولى والثانية لقوله تعالى: {وأنه أهلك عاداً الأولى} فهؤلاء هم عاد الأولى، وأمَّا الأخرى فالله أعلم بها.
3 يصح في: {غير} الجر والرفع والنصب، فالجرّ على اللفظ، والرفع على الموضع والنصب على الاستثناء.
4 وجائز أن يكون {أفلا تعقلون} لما جرى لقوم نوح لمّا كذّبوا الرسل، وما في التفسير أولى وأكثر فائدة.
5 أي: كثيرة المطر المتتابع الذي يتلو بعضهُ بعضاً، يقال: درّت السماء تدرّ فهي مدرار، وكان قوم هود أهل بساتين وزروع حياتهم متوقفة على المطر.**
******************************  ***************
**قَالُوا يَاهُودُ مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آلِهَتِنَا عَنْ قَوْلِكَ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (53) إِنْ نَقُولُ إِلَّا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ قَالَ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ (54) مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لَا تُنْظِرُونِ (55) إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (56) فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ مَا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ رَبِّي قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلَا تَضُرُّونَهُ شَيْئًا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ (57)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
بيّنة: أي بحجة وبرهان على صحة ما تدعونا إليه من عبادة الله وحده.
وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا: أي عبادة آلهتنا لأجل قولك إنها لا تستحق أن تعبد.
إلاّ اعتراك: أي أصابك.
بسوء: أي بِخَبَل فأنت تهذي وتقول مالا يقبل ولا يعقل.
ثم لا تنظرون: أي لا تمهلون.
آخذ بناصيتها: أي مالكها وقاهرها ومتصرف فيها. فلا تملك نفعاً ولا ضراً إلا بإذنه.
إن ربي على صراط مستقيم: أي على طريق الحق والعدل.
فإن تولوا: أصلها تتولوا فعل مضارع حذفت منه إحدى التائين ومعناه تُدبروا.
على كل شيء حفيظ: أي رقيبٌ ولا بد انه يجزي كل نفس بما كسبت.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في قصة هود مع قومه إذ أخبر تعالى عن قيل قوم هود إلى هود فقال {قالوا يا هود ما جئتنا ببيّنة} أي بحجة أو برهان على صحة ما تدعونا إليه من عبادة الله وترك عباده آلهتنا والاعتراف بنبوتك {وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا} أي عبادتها {عن قولك} أي من أجل قولك إنها لا تستحق أن تعبد لكونها لا تنفع ولا تضر، {وما نحن لك بمؤمنين} أي بمتابعين لك على دينك ولا مصدقين لك فيما تقول {إن نقول إلا اعتراك1 بعض آلهتنا بسوء} أي ما نجد ما نقول فيك إلا أن بعض آلهتنا التي تسبها وتشتمها قد أصابتك بسوء بخبل وجنون فأنت تهذر وتهذي ولا تدري ما تقول. فأجابهم قائلا {إني أشهد الله واشهدوا أني بريء مما تشركون} فأعلن براءته في وضوح من آلهتهم وأنه لا يخافها إبطالا لدعواهم أنَّها أصابته بسوء وأعلمهم أنه يشهد الله على ذلك، ثم أمرهم أن يشهدوا هم كذلك2. وقوله {من دونه} أي من دون الله من سائر الآلهة والشركاء ثم تحداهم مستخفا 
بهم وبآلهتهم، فقال {فكيدوني3 جميعا} أي احتالوا على ضري ثم لا تنظرون أي لا تؤخرون ولا تمهلون، ثم كشف لهم عن مصدر قوته وهو توكله على ربّه فقال {إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم} أي فوضت أمري إليه وجعلت كل ثقتي فيه فهو لا يسلمني إليكم ولا يخذلني بينكم. ثم أعلمهم بإحاطة قدرة الله بهم وقهره لهم فقال {وما من4 دابّة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها5} أي قاهر لها متحكم فيها يقودها حيث شاء وينزل بها من العذاب ما يشاء، ثم أعلمهم أن ربّه تعالى على طريق العدل والحق فلا يُسلط أعداءه على أوليائه، فقال {إن ربّي على صراط مستقيم} فلذا أنا لست بخائف ولا وجل ثم قال لهم {فإن تولوا} أي فإن تدبروا عن الحق وتعرضوا عنه فغير ضائري ذلك إذ أبلغتكم ما أرسلني به ربي إليكم وسيهلككم ويستخلف قوماً غيركم6، ولا تضروه شيئاً من الضرر لا قليلاً ولا كثيراً، {إن ربّي على كل شيء حفيظ} أي رقيب، وسيجزي كلا بما كسب بعدله ورحمته. وله الحمد والمنة.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان مدى مجاحدة ومكابرة المشركين في كل زمان ومكان.
2- تشابه الفكر الشركي وأحوال المشركين إذ قول قوم هود {إن نقول إلا اعتراك} .. الخ. يردده جهلة المسلمين وهو فلان ضربه الولي الفلاني.
3- مواقف أهل الإيمان واحدة فما قال نوح لقومه متحدياً لهم قاله هود لقومه.
4- تقرير مبدأ أن كل شيء في الكون خاضع لتدبير الله لا يخرج عما أراده له أو به.
__________**
1 عراه واعتراه بممنى واحد، وهو: أصابك، يقال: اعتراني كذا، أي، أصابني، كما يقال: عراني نعاس أو تفكير أي: أصابني.
2 ما أمرهم بالشهادة لكونهم أهلا لها، وإنما زيادة في التقرير، وخالف بين الفعلين حتى لا يسوي بين شهادة الله تعالى وشهادتهم.
3 في قوله: {فكيدوني جميعاً ثم لا تنظرون} علم من أعلام النبوة إذ لا يقدر فرد أن يقول لأمّة بكاملها: افعلي بي من الشر والأذى ما تستطيعين إلاّ أن يكون نبياً عالما بقدرة الله تعالى على حفظه وحمايته، وقد وقف هذا الموقف نوح من قبل ووقفه محمد بعد صلى الله عليهم أجمعين وسلم تسليماً.
4 كل ما فيه روح يقال له دابّ، والتاء فيه: للمبالغة، فيقال. دابة بالغة في الدبيب.
5 الناصية: ما انسدل من شعر الرأس على الجبهة، والأخذ: الإمساك، وهذا كناية عن التمكن والقدرة الكاملة على التصرف في المخلوقات.
6 أي: يخلق من هم أطوع لله تعالى منكم فيعبدونه ويوحدّونه.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (8)  
الحلقة (497)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 555الى صــــ 558)


وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا هُودًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَنَجَّيْنَاهُم  ْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ (58) وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ جَحَدُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْا رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ (59) وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلَا إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ (60) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولما جاء أمرنا: أي بعذابهم وهي الريح الصرر.
برحمة منا: أي بفضل منا ونعمة.
جبار عنيد: أي مستكبر عن الحق لا يذعن له ولا يقبله.
ويوم القيامة: أي ولعنة في يوم القيامة.
ألا بعداً لعاد: أي هلاكاً لعاد وإبعاداً لهم من كل رحمه.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في هود وقومه قال تعالى {ولما جاء أمرنا} أي عذابنا1 {نجينا هوداً والذين آمنوا معه برحمة2 منا} أي بلطف وفضل ونعمة {ونجيناهم3 من عذاب غليظ} هو عذاب يوم القيامة فهما نجاتان نجاة في الدنيا من عذاب الريح العقيم الصرر التي دمرت كل شيء بأمر ربها ونجاة من عذاب النار يوم القيامة وهي أعظم. وقوله تعالى {وتلك عاد} أي هذه عاد قوم هود جحدوا بآيات4 ربهم فلم يؤمنوا وعصوا رسله أي هوداً وجمُع لأن من كذب برسول كأنما كذب بكل الرسل {واتبعوا أمر كل جبار عنيد5} أي اتبعوا أمر دعاة الضلالة من أهل الكبر والعناد للحق فقادوهم إلى سخط الله وأليم عقابه وقوله {واتبعوا في هذه الدنيا لعنة} أي اتبعهم الله غضبه وسخطه وهلاكه، ويوم القيامة كذلك وأشد. ويختم الحديث عن هذه القصة بقول الله تعالى {ألا إن عاداً كفروا ربهم} أي جحدوه فلم يعترفوا بألوهيته وعبادته {ألا6 بعداً} أي هلاكاً لعادٍ قوم هود. فهل يعتبر مشركو قريش بهذه القصة فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا فينجوا ويفلحوا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد إذ القصة كلها مسوقة لذلك.
2- بيان سنة الله في الأولين وهي انه لبعث الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين فَإنِ استجابَ المرسل إليهم سعدوا، وإن لم يستجيبوا يمهلهم حتى تقوم الحجة عليهم ثم يهلكهم، وينجي المؤمنين.
3- التنديد بالكبر والعناد إذ هما من شر الصفات الخلقية في الإنسان.
4- اتباع الطغاة والظلم والكفر والفساد لا تقود إلا إلى الدمار والخسار.
__________
1 بهلاك عاد.
2 في صحيح مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لن ينجي أحداً منكم عمله قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول الله؟ قال: ولا أنا إلاّ أن يتغمدني الله بفضل منه ورحمة".
3 قبل: كانوا ثلاثة آلاف أو أربعة آلاف نسمة ما بين رجل وامرأة.
4 المراد من الآيات: المعجزات وأنكروها.
5 العنيد والعنود، والعاند والمعاند: المعارض، المخالف.
6 والبعد: التباعد عن الخير أيضاً.
******************************  *************
وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُ  مْ فِيهَا فَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ (61) قَالُواْ يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا أَتَنْهَانَا أَن نَّعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا وَإِنَّنَا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ (62) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كُنتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةً مِّن رَّبِّي وَآتَانِي مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً فَمَن يَنصُرُنِي مِنَ اللهِ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ فَمَا تَزِيدُونَنِي غَيْرَ تَخْسِيرٍ (63)
شرح الكلمات:
وإلى ثمود: أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة ثمود.
أخاهم صالحاً: أي في النسب لأنه من قبيلة ثمود، بينه وبين ثمود أبي القبيلة خمسة أجداد.
واستعمركم: أي جعلكم عماراً فيها تعمرونها بالسكن والإقامة فيها.
قريب مجيب: أي من خلقه، إذ العوالم كلها بين يدله ومجيب أي لمن سأله.
مرجوا قبل هذا: أي قبل أن تقول ما قلت كنا نرجو أن تكون سيداً فينا.
أرأيتم: أي أخبروني.
على بيّنة من ربي: أي على علم بربي علمنيه سبحانه وتعالى فهل يليق بي أن أعبد غيره.
غير تخسير: أي خسار وهلاك.
معنى الآيات:
هذه بداية قصة صالح مع قومه إذ قال تعالى مخبراً عن إرساله إلى قومه {وإلى ثمود1 أخاهم صالحا! أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة ثمود بالحجر بين الحجاز والشام أخاهم في القبيلة لا في الدين صالحاً. فقال {يا قوم أعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره} فناداهم بعنوان القومية جمعا لقلوبهم على ما يقول لهم فقال {يا قوم اعبدوا الله} أي آمنوا به ووحدوه في عبادته فلا تعبدوا معه أحداً. إذ ليس لكم من إله غيره. إذ هو ربكم أي خالقكم ورازقكم ومدير أمركم. {أنشأكم من الأرض} أي ابتدأ خلقكم بخلق أبيكم آدم منها {واستعمركم2 فيها} أي جعلكم تعمرونها بالسكن فيها والعيش عليها، إذا فاستغفروه بالاعتراف بألوهيته ثم توبوا إليه فاعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا في عبادته أحداً. وقوله {إنّ ربّي قريب مجيب} أخبرهم بقرب الربّ تعالى من عباده وإجابته لسائليه ترغيباً لهم في الإيمان والطاعة، وترك الشرك والمعاصي. هذا ما تضمّنته الآية الأولى (61) أما الآية الثانية فقد تضمنت رد القوم عليه عليه السلام إذ قالوا بما اخبر تعالى عنهم {يا صالح قد كنت فينا مرجوا قبل هذا} أي كنا نأمل فيك الخير ونرجو أن تكون سيداً فينا حتى فاجأتنا بما تدعونا إليه من ترك آلهتنا لإلهك ثم أنكروا عليه دعوته فقالوا {أتنهانا3 أن نعبد ما يعبد آباؤنا} وأخبروه أنهم غير مطمئنين إلى صحة ما يدعوهم إليه من توحيد الله تعالى فقالوا {وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب} أي موقع في الريب وهو اضطراب النفس وعدم سكونها إلى ما قيل لها أو أخبرت به هذا ما تضمنه الآية الثانية (62) أما الآية الثالثة (63) فقد تضمنت دعوة صالح لقومه بأسلوب رفيع رغبة منه في إقامة الحجة عليهم لعلهم يؤمنون ويوحدون إذ قال بما أخبر الله تعالى في قوله: {قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بيّنة من ربي} أي على علم يقيني بالإيمان بربي ووجوب عبادته وتوحيده وآتاني منه رحمة وهي النبوة والرسالة، فمن ينصرني4 من الله إن عصيته اللهم إنه لا أحد أبداً إذاً فإنكم ما تزيدونني إن أنا أطعتكم في ترك عبادة ربي والرضا بعبادة آلهتكم إلا خساراً5 وضلالاً في هذه الحياة وفي الحياة الآخرة..
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وحدة الوسيلة والغاية عند كافّة الرسل فالوسيلة عبادة الله وحده، والغاية رضا الله والجنة.
2- تقديم الاستغفار على التوبة في الآية سره إن المرء لا يقلع عن ذنبه حتى يعترف به.
3- بيان سنة في الناس وهي أن المرء الصالح يرجى في أهله حتى إذا دعاهم إلى الحق وإلى ترك الباطل كرهوه وقد يصارحونه بما صارح به قوم صالح نبيّهم إذ قالوا {قد كنت فينا مرجواً قبل هذا} .
4- حرمة الاستجابة لأهل الباطل بأي نوع من الاستجابة، إذ الاستجابة لا تزيد العبد إلا خساراً.
__________
1 اختلف في صرف ثمود فمن القراء من صرفه أبداً وإلى ثمود بالجر والتنوين ومنهم من صرفه في موضع من القرآن ومنه في موضع آخر ولكل فيما رآه وجه صحيح.
2 استعمر بمعنى أعمر كاستجاب بمعنى أجاب أعمركم جعلكم تعمرونها فأنتم عمارها إلى نهاية آجالكم المحددة لكم، وليس هذا من باب استسهل الشيء إذا وجده سهلاً واستصعبه إذا وجده صعباً فإن الله تعالى لا يعجزه شيء وفي الآية دليل على العمري وهو أن يقول مالك لآخر أعمرتك داري فتصبح له واختلف هل تبقى لذريته بعد موته أو هي له ما دام حياً فإذا مات عادت لمن أعمره إياها مذهبان مشهوران وفي الحديث العمري جائزة والعُمري لمن وهبت له.
3 الاستفهام للإنكار.
4 الاستفهام للنفي أي لا أحد ينصرني.
5 اختلف في توجيه قوله عليه السلام فما تزيدونني غير تخسير فمن قائل: غير بصيرة بخسارتكم ومن قائل التخسير لهم لا له عليه السلام وأوجه الأقوال ما في التفسير وأشكل لفظ زيادة التخسير والخروج منه أنه يعرض بهم فأفهمهم أنهم في خسران كقوله تعالى: {إن الإنسان لفي خسر} ثم بشركهم يزدادون خسراناً وتخسيراً أعظم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (9)  
الحلقة (498)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 558الى صــــ 563)

**وَيَاقَوْمِ هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ قَرِيبٌ (64) فَعَقَرُوهَا فَقَالَ تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ (65) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ (66) وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (67) كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا أَلَا إِنَّ ثَمُودَ كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِثَمُودَ (68)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
آية.: أي علامة على صدقي فيما جئتكم به من أنه لا إله إلا الله.
فذروها تأكل في أرض الله: أي اتركوها ترعى في المراعي غير المحميّة لآحد.
بسوء: أي كضربها أو قتلها، أو منعها من الماء الذي تشرب منه.
فعقروها: أي قتلوها بالعقر الذي هو قطع قوائمها بالسيف.
تمتعوا في دياركم: أي ابقوا في دياركم تأكلون وتشربون وتتمتعون في الحياة ثلاثة أيام.
وعد غير مكذوب: أي صادق لم أكذبكم فيه ولم يكذبني ربي الذي وعدكم به.
في ديارهم جاثمين.: أي ساقطين على ركبهم ووجوههم.
كأن لم يغنوا فيها: أي كأن لم يكونوا بها أمس ولم تعمر بهم يوما.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في الحديث عن صالح وقومه. إنه لما دعاهم صالح إلى توحيد الله تعالى كذبوه وطالبوه بما يدل على صدق ما دعا إليه فأجابهم صالح بما أخبر تعالى به في هذه الآية {ويا قوم1 هذه ناقة الله لكم آية} وذلك أنهم سألوا أن يخرج لهم ناقة من جبل أشاروا 
إليه فدعا صالح ربّه فاستجاب الله تعالى له وتمخض الجبل عن ناقة عشراء هي عجب في خلقتها وكمالها فقال عندئذ {يا قوم هذه ناقة الله} أضافها إلى الله لأنها كانت بقدرته ومشيئته {لكم آية} أي علامة لكم على صدق ما دعوتكم إليه من عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة الأوثان، فذروها2 تأكل في أرض الله أي خلّوها تأكل من نبات الأرض من المراعي العامة التي ليست لأحد، ولا تمسوها بسوء كعقرها أو ذبحها وقتلها فيأخذكم عذاب قريب3 قد لا يتأخر أكثر من ثلاثة أيام. فكذبوه فعقروها فلما رأى ذلك قال لهم بأمر الله {تمتعوا في داركم4 ثلاثة أيام} أي عيشوا فيها. {ذلك وعد غير مكذوب} أي ذلك الوعد وعد صادق غير مكذوب فيه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان (64- 65) وقال تعالى: {فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحاً والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا} أي لما اكتملت المدة التي حددت لهم وجاء أمر الله بعذابهم نجى الله تعالى رسوله صالحاً والمؤمنين برحمة منه أي بلطف ونعمة منه عز وجل وقوله {ومن خزي5 يومئذ} أي ونجاهم من ذل ذلك اليوم وعذابه، وقوله {إن ربك قوي عزيز} أي إن ربك يا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوي إذا بطش عزيز غالب لا يٌغلب على أمر يريده. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثالثة (66) وأما الآيتان بعد فقد أخبر تعالى فيهما عن هلاك ثمود بقوله {وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة6 فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين} أي إنّ الذين أشركوا بربهم وكذبوا بآياته أخذتهم الصيحة فانخلعت لها قلوبهم فهلكوا وأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين على ركبهم كأن لم يغنوا بديارهم ولم يعمروها قال تعالى {ألا إن ثموداً كفروا ربّهم ألا بعداً لثمود} أي هلاكاً لثمود، وبهذا التنديد والوعيد بعد الهلاك والعذاب المخزي انتهت قصة صالح مع قومه ثمود الذين آثروا الكفر على الإيمان والشرك على التوحيد
**هداية الآيات:**
**هن هداية الآيات:**
1- إعطاء الله تعالى الآيات للمطالبين بها لا يستلزم الإيمان بها.
2- آية صالح عليه السلام من أعظم الآيات ولم يؤمن عليها قومه.
3- إقامة ثلاثة أيام لا يعد صاحبها مقيما وعليه أن يقصر الصلاة.
4- شؤم الظلم وسوء عاقبة أهله.
__________**
1 هذه ناقة الله لكم آية مبتدأ وخبر وآية منصوب على الحال.
2 ذروها أمر، وماضيه وذر شاذ وكذا اسم الفاعل فلا يقال وذر فهو واذر، والمستعمل منه المضارع والأمر لا غير. ومعناه ترك وبه استغنى عن وذر.
3 أي من يوم قتلها وهو كذلك فلم يتأخر.
4 ليتمتع كل واحد منكم في داره عن ثلاثة أيام إذ عقروا الناقة يوم الأربعاء فأصبحوا يوم الخميس وهو اليوم الأول من أيام النظرة ووجوههم مصفرة وأصبحوا يوم الجمعة وهو اليوم الثاني من أيام التمتع في ديارهم ووجوههم محمرة وأصبحوا يوم السبت ووجوههم مسودة وأخذوا صباح الأحد.
5 من فضيحته وذلته وقرأ نافع بنصب يومئذ وقرأ غيره بكسرها على الإضافة.
6 جاءتهم صيحة من السماء ورجفة من الأرض فخروا على الأرض جاثمين جثوم الطير على الأرض إذا الصقت بطونها بها وسكنت لا تتحرك.**
******************************  ********
**وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى قَالُواْ سَلاَمًا قَالَ سَلاَمٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاء بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ (69) فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لاَ تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ (70) وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَقَ يَعْقُوبَ (71) قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَاْ عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ (72) قَالُواْ أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللهِ رَحْمَتُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَّجِيدٌ (73)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
بالبشري: أي بإسحاق ومن وراء اسحق يعقوب.
فما لبث: أي ما أبطأ.
بعجل حنيذ: أي مشوي على الحجارة.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه بشارة إبراهيم عليه السلام التي بشره الله تعالى بها إذ قال تعالى {ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى1} والمراد بالرسل جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، إذ دخلوا عليه داره فسلموا عليه فرد عليهم السلام وهو معنى قوله تعالى {قالوا سلاما2 فقال سلام} وقوله تعالى {فما لبث أن جاء3 بعجل حنيذ} أي لم يبطأ حتى جاء بعجل4 مشوي فحنيذ بمعنى محنوذ وهو المشوي على الحجارة. فقربه إليهم وعرض عليهم الأكل بقوله {ألا تأكلون5} فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه أي لم يتناولوه نكرهم بمعنى أنكرهم وأوجس منهم خيفة لأن العادة أن الضيف إذا نزل على أحد فقدم إليه طعاماً فلم يأكل عرف أنه ينوي شراً ولما رأت الملائكة ذلك منه قالوا له لا تخف وبينوا له سبب مجيئهم فقالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط أي لإهلاكهم وتدميرهم بسبب إجرامهم. وكانت امرأته قائمة وراء الستار تخدمهم مع إبراهيم. فلما سمعت بنبأ هلاك قوم لوط ضحكت فرحاً بهلاك أهل الخبث فعندئذ بشرها الله تعالى على لسان الملائكة بإسحق ومن بعده يعقوب أي بولد وولد ولد، فلما سمعت البشرى صكت وجهها تعجباً على عادة النساء وقالت {ياويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي} تشير إلى زوجها إبراهيم {شيخا} أي كبير السن إذ كان سنه يومئذ مائة سنة وسنها فوق التسعين. {إن هذا لشيء عجيب} أي ولادتي في هذه السن أمر يتعجب منه. قالوا أتعجبين من أمر6 الله {رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت} أي بيت إبراهيم، {إنه حميد مجيد} أي محمود بإفضاله وإنعامه عليكم {مجيد} أي ذو مجد وثناء وكرم. وامرأة إبراهيم المبشرة هي سارة بنت عم إبراهيم عليه السلام، والبشارة هنا لإبراهيم {إنه حميد مجيد} أي محمود بإِفضاله وإنعامه عليكم {مجيد} أي ذو مجد وثناء وكرم. وامرأة ابراهيم المبشرة هي سارة بنت عم إبراهيم عليه السلام، والبشارة هنا لإبراهيم، وزوجه سارة معاً وهي مزدوجة إذ هي بهلاك الظالمين، وبإسحاق ويعقوب.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- استحباب تبشير المؤمن بما هو خير له ولو بالرؤيا الصالحة.
2- مشروعية السلام7 لمن دخل على غيره أو وقف عليه أو مرّ به ووجوب رد السلام.
3- مشروعية خدمة أهل البيت8 لضيوفهم ووجوب إكرام الضيف وفي الحديث الصحيح "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه".
4- شرف أهل بيت إبراهيم عليه السلام.
__________**
1 قيل أن البشرى كانت بإسحاق وقيل بإهلاك قوم لوط والظاهر أنها بإسحق.
2 سلاماً نصب بوقوع فعل قالوا نحو قال فلان خيراً ويجوز عربيّة الرفع والنصب في قوله تعالى {قالوا سلاماً قال سلام} ، والرفع يكون على تقدير مبتدأ أي هو سلام، وسلام عليكم وجاز الابتداء بالنكرة لكثرة تكرار هذا اللفظ نظيره لا هم حيث حذفوا الألف واللام لكثرة استعمال اللهم.
3 إن هنا بمعنى حتى قاله كبراء النحو أي فما لبث حتى جاءهم.
4 في الآية دليل على فضل الضيافة ومشروعيتها والندب إليها إذ هي من خلق البشر وفي الحديث، "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه والضيافة ثلاثة أيام".
5 ذكر الطبري رحمه الله تعالى أن إبراهيم عليه السلام لما قدم العجل وقال للملائكة ألا تأكلون! قالوا لا نأكل طعاماً إلا بثمن قال كلوه بثمنه قالوا وما ثمنه؟ قال أن تسموا الله في أوله وتحمدوه في آخره فقال جبريل لأصحابه حق للرجل أن يتخذه ربّه خليلا.
6 من أمر الله أي قضائه وقدره.
7 في الآية دليل على أن لفظ السلام ينتهي بكلمة وبركاته.
8 في الآية دليل على أن امرأة الرجل تعد من أهل بيته.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (10)  
الحلقة (499)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 564الى صــــ 566)

فَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الرَّوْعُ وَجَاءتْهُ الْبُشْرَى يُجَادِلُنَا فِي قَوْمِ لُوطٍ (74) إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَحَلِيمٌ أَوَّاهٌ مُّنِيبٌ (75) يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَإِنَّهُمْ آتِيهِمْ عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ (76)
شرح الكلمات:
الروع1: الفزع والخوف.
البشرى: أي الخبر السار المفرح للقلب.
يجادلنا: أي يخاصمنا.
في قوم لوط: أي في شأن هلاك قوم لوط، ولوط هو رسول الله لوط بن هاران بن عم إبراهيم.
حليم أواه: الحليم الذي لا يعامل بالعقوبة والأواه كثير التأوه مما يسيء ويحزن.
أعرض عن هذا: أي اترك الجدال في قوم لوط.
غير مردود: أي لا يستطيع أحد رده لأن الله تعالى قد قضى به فهو واقع لا محالة.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن بشارة إبراهيم قال تعالى فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم الروع أي الفزع والخوف من الملائكة قبل أن يعرفهم وجاءته البشرى بالولد وبهلاك قوم لوط أخذ يجادل الملائكة في شأن هلاك قوم لوط لأجل ما بينهم من المؤمنين فقال إن فيها لوطاً فأجابوه بقولهم الذي ذكر تعالى في سورة العنكبوت {نحن أعلم بمن فيها لننجيّنه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين} وقوله تعالى {إن إبراهيم لحليم أواه منيب} 2 تعليل لمجادلة إبراهيم الملائكة في قوم لوط، وذلك أن إبراهيم رقيق القلب حليم لا يعامل بالعقوبة فأراد تأخير العذاب عنهم لعلهم يتوبون، وكان أواهاً ضارعا قانتا يكثر من قول آه إذا رأى أو سمع3 ما يسوء ومنيباً أي توابا رجاعاً إلى ربّه في كل وقت. ولما الحّ إبراهيم في مراجعة الملائكة قالوا له يا إبراهيم أعرض عن هذا الجدال إنه قد جاء4 أمر ربك أي بهلاك القوم. {وإنهم آتيهم عذاب غير مردود} أي غير مدفوع من أحد وهو ما سَيُذْكَرُ في السياق بعد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الجدال عمن يُرجى له الخير من الناس، وذلك في غير الحدود الشرعية إذا رفعت إلى الحاكم.
2- فضيلة خلق الحلم.
3- فضل الإنابة إلى الله تعالى.
4- قضاء الله لا يرد أي ما حكم الله به لابد واقع.
__________
1 يقال ارتاع يرتاع من كذا إذا خاف قال النابغة.
فارتاع من صوت كلاّب فبات له
طوع الشوامت من خوف ومن ضرر
الشاعر يصف ثوراً وحشياً والكلاب: صاحب الكلاب.
2 المنيب: الراجع يقال أناب إذا رجع وإبراهيم كان راجعاً إلى ربه في أموره كلها والأواه الكثير لقول أوّه وأواه اسم فعل. نائب مناب اتوجع.
3 جائز أن يكون هذا وحياً أوحاه الله تعالى إلى إبراهيم وجائز أن يكون قول الملائكة، وأمر الله قضاؤه بإهلاك قوم لوط.
4 في هذا دليل على رحمة إبراهيم القلبية فما أن يرى أو يسمع ما يضر أو يسيء إلاّ أخذ في التأوه والتحسر والتحزن، وقيل اسم إبراهيم مركب من كلمتين: أب رحيم، وظهر هذا في سلوكه ورحمته.
******************************  ***************
وَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا لُوطًا سِيءَ بِهِمْ وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ (77) وَجَاءَهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَشِيدٌ (78) قَالُوا لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا لَنَا فِي بَنَاتِكَ مِنْ حَقٍّ وَإِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ مَا نُرِيدُ (79) قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ (80) 
شرح الكلمات
سيء بهم: أي حصل له غم وهم بمجيئهم إليه.
وضاق بهم ذرعا1: أي عجزت طاقته عن تحمل الأمر.
يوم عصيب: أي شديد لا يحتمل.
يهرعون إليه: أي مدفوعين بدافع الشهوة يمشون مسرعين في غير اتزان.
السيئات: أي كبائر الذنوب بإتيان الذكور.
ولا تخزون في ضيفي: أي لا تذلوني ولا تهينوني بالتعرض لضيفي.
رجل رشيد: أي ذو رشد وعقل ومعرفة بالأمور وعواقبها.
أو آوى إلى ركن شديد: أي إلى عشيرة قوية تمنعني منكم. ولم تكن له عشيرة لأنه من غير ديارهم.
معنى الآيات:.
هذه فاتحة حديث لوط عليه السلام مع الملائكة ثم مع قومه قال تعالى {ولما جاءت رسلنا} وهم ضيف إبراهيم عليه السلام {لوطاً سيىء بهم} أي تضايق وحصل له هم وغم خوفا عليهم من مجرمي قومه. وقال هذا يوم عصيب أي شديد لما قد يحدث فيه من تعرض ضيفه للمذلة والمهانة وهو بينهم هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (77) أما الثانية (78) فقد أخبر تعالى عن مجيء قوم لوط إليه وهو في ذلك اليوم الصعب والساعة الحرجة فقال عز وجل {وجاءه قومه يهرعون إليه2} أي مدفوعين بدافع الشهوة البهيمية مسرعين ومن قبل3 كانوا يعملون السيئات أي من قبل مجيئهم كانوا يأتون الرجال في أدبارهم فأراد أن يصرفهم عن الضيف فقال {يا قوم هؤلاء بناتي هن أطهر لكم4} أي هؤلاء نساء الأمة هن أطهر لكم فتزوجوهن. واتقوا الله أي خافوا نقمته ولا تخزوني في ضيفي أي لا تهينوني ولا تذلوني فيهم. أليس منكم رجل رشيد؟ يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر؟ فأجابوه لعنهم الله قائلين: لقد علمت ما لنا في بناتك من حق أي من رغبة وحاجة5، وإنك لتعلم ما نريد أي من إتيان الفاحشة في الرجال. وهنا قال لوط عليه السلام: {لو أن لي بكم قوة} أي أنصاراً ينصرونني وأعواناً يعينوني لحلت بينكم وبين ما تشتهون، أو آوي إلى ركن شديد يريد عشيرة قوية يحتمي بها فتحميه وضيفه من قومه المجرمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضيلة إكرام الضيف وحمايته من كل ما يسوءه..
2- فظاعة العادات السيئة وما تحدثه من تغير في الإنسان.
3- بذل ما يمكن لدفع الشر لوقاية لوط ضيفه ببناته6.
4- أسوأ الحياة أن لا يكون فيها من يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر.
5- إظهار الرغبة في القوة لدفع الشر وإبعاد المكروه ممدوح.
__________
1 أي ضاق صدره بمجيئهم وكرهه، ويقال ضاق وسعه وطاقته وأصله أن يذرع البعير بيديه في سيره ذرعاً على قدر سعة خطوه فإذا عمل عليه أكثر من طوقه ضاق عن ذلك وضعف ومد عنقه فضيق الذرع عبارة عن ضيق الوسع.
2 الاهراع السرعة في المشي مع رعدة. يقال أهرع الرجل إهراعاً إذا أسرع في رعدة من برد أو غضب أو حُمَّى فهو مهرع وفعله على صيغة المبني للمجهول دائماً لأن أصله من مشى الأسير الذي يسرع به.
3 جائز أن يكون من قبل مجيء لوط إليهم، وجائز أن يكون من قبل مجيء الضيف وهم الرسل عليهم السلام.
4 أراد نساء الأمة إذ نبي القوم أب لهم شاهده قراءة ابن مسعود، وأزواجه أمهاتهم وهو أب لهم الآية من سورة الأحزاب.
5 قيل أنهم كانوا خطبوا بناته ولم يزوجهم بهن إذ سنتهم أن الرجل إذا خطب امرأة ثم لم يعطها لا تحل له بعد ولذا قالوا: لقد علمت ما لنا في بناتك من حق وما في التفسير أوجه.
6 هذا بناء على أن المراد من قوله هؤلاء بناتي: إنهن بناته لصلبه لا بنات أمته وحتى ولو كان المراد بنات القوم فإن فيه معنى دفع الشر بشر أخف.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (11)  
الحلقة (500)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 566الى صــــ 571)


**قَالُوا يَالُوطُ إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ لَنْ يَصِلُوا إِلَيْكَ فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وَلَا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ إِنَّهُ مُصِيبُهَا مَا أَصَابَهُمْ إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ (81) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ مَنْضُودٍ (82) مُسَوَّمَةً عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ (83)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فأسر بأهلك: أي اخرج بهم من البلد ليلا.
بقطع من الليل: أي بجزء وطائفة من الليل.
الصبح: هو من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس.
جعلنا عاليها: أي عالي القرية سافلها.
من سجيل: أي من طين متحجر.
منضود: أي منظم واحدة فوق أخرى بانتظام.
مسومة: أي معلمة بعلامة خاصة.
عند ربك: أي معلمة من عند الله تعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن ضيف لوط مع قومه إنه بعد أن اشتد بلوط الخوف وتأسف من عدم القدرة على حماية الضيف الكريم وقال متمنياً لو أنّ لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد. هنا قالت له الملائكة1 {يا لوط إنا رسل ربك إليك لنُنَجِيّنَّكَ ونهلك قومك لن يصلوا إليك أي بأي سوء أو بأدنى أذى فأسر2 بأهلك أي فاخرج بهم بقطع من الليل أي بطائفة وجزء من الليل ولا يلتفت3 منكم أحد كراهة أن يرى ما ينزل بالقوم من العذاب فيصيبه كرب من ذلك إلا امرأتك وهي عجوز السوء فخلفها في القرية وإن خرجت دعها تلتفت فإنها مصيبها ما أصابهم. وسأل لوط عن موعد نزول العذاب بالقوم فقالوا إن موعدهم الصبح، وكان لوط قد استبطأ الوقت فقالوا له: أليس الصبح بقريب؟ وقول تعالى: {فلما جآء أمرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها} 4 أي فلما جاء أمر الله بعذاب القوم أمر جبريل عليه السلام فقلبها على أهلها فجعل عالي القرية سافلها، وسافلها عاليها وأمطر الله عليهم حجارة من سجيل فمن كان خارج القرية أصابه حجر فأهلكه وقوله تعالى {منضود مسومة} أي مركب بعضها فوق بعض معلمة كل حجر عليها اسم من يرمى به، وقوله {عند ربك} أي معلمة من عند ربك يا رسول الله، وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد أي وما تلك القرية الهالكة من الظالمين وهم مشركو العرب ببعيد، أو وما تلك الحجارة التي أهلك بها قوم لوط ببعيد نزولها بالظالمين.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- استحباب السير في الليل لما فيه من البركة بقطع المسافات البعيدة بدون تعب.
2- كراهة التأسف لهلاك الظالمين.
3- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في قلب أربع مدن في ساعة فكان الأعلى أسفل5 والأسفل أعلى.
4- وعيد الظالمين في كل زمان ومكان بأشد العقوبات وأفظعها.
__________**
1 أي بعد أن رأت حزنه واضطرابه.
2 فأسر بقطع الهمزة واسر بوصلها قراءتان سبعيتان وقيل يقال أسرى إذا مشى أول الليل، وسرى يسري إذا مشى آخر الليل.
3 ألاّ ينظر وراءه منكم أحد، أو لا يتخلف منكم أحد، أو لا يشتغل منكم أحد بما يخلفه من مال أو متاع وما في التفسير أوجه وإلا امرأتك بالنصب على الاستثناء أي فأسر بأهلك إلا امرأتك فاتركها فإنها من الغابرين أي الهالكين.
4 جعلنا عاليها سافلها قيل أن جبريل ادخل جناحه تحت قرى قوم لوط وهي خمس، سدوم وعامورا ودادوما وضعوه وقتم فرفعها من تخوم الأرض حتى أدناها من السماء بما فيها.
5 في الآية بيان عقوبة من عمل عمل قوم لوط وهي الإرسال من أعلى جبل ثم الرمي بالحجارة وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة. وعند الشافعي أن يقتل الفاعل والمفعول به سواء من احصن ومن لم يحصن، وقيل غير المحصن يجلد، وفي الحديث "من وجدتموه يعمل عمل قوم لوط فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به".**
******************************  ********
**وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ وَلَا تَنْقُصُوا الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُحِيطٍ (84) وَيَاقَوْمِ أَوْفُوا الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (85) بَقِيَّتُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ (86)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإلى مدين: أي أرسلنا إلى مدين1 إلى أهل مدين.
المكيال والميزان: أي إذا بعتم لأحد فلا تنقصوا المكيال والميزان.
عذاب يوم محيط: أي يحيط بكم من جميع جهاتكم فلا ينجو منه أحد منكم.
بالقسط: أي بالعدل أي بالمساواة والتساوي في البيع والشراء على حد سواء.
ولا تبخسوا: أي لا تنقصوهم حقوقهم التي هي لهم عليكم في الكيل والوزن وفي غير ذلك.
ولا تعثوا في الأرض: أي ولا تعثوا في الأرض بالفساد.
بقية الله خير لكم: أي ما يبقى لكم بعد توفية المكيال والميزان خير لكم من الحرام الذي حرم الله عليكم.
وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ: أي رقيب أراقب وزنكم وكيلكم وإنما أنا واعظ لكم وناصح لا غير.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية قصص شعيب عليه السلام مع قومه أهل مدين قال تعالى {وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا} أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة مدين أخاهم في النسب شعيباً {قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما2 لكم من إله غيره} أي وحّدوا الله تعالى ليس لكم إله تعبدونه بحق إلا هو إذ هو ربكم الذي خلقكم ورزقكم ويدبر أمركم. وقوله {ولا تنقصوا المكيال والميزان} أي لا تنقصوا المكيال إذا كلتم لغيركم، والميزان إذا وزنتم لغيركم. وقوله {إني أراكم بخير} أي في رخاء وسعة من الرزق، {واني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم محيط3} إن أصررتم على الشرك والنقص والبخس4 وهو عذاب يحيط بكم فلا يفلت منكم أحد. وقوله {يا قوم أوفوا المكيال والميزان بالقسط} أمر بتوفية المكيال والميزان بالعدل بعد أن نهاهم عن النقص تأكيداً لما نهاهم عنه وليعطف عليه نهيا آخر وهو النهي عن بخس الناس أشياءهم إذ قال {ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم} أي تنقصوهم حقوقهم وما هو لهم بحق من سائر الحقوق.
ونهاهم عما هو أعم من ذلك فقال {ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين} أي ولا تسعوا في الأرض بالفساد وهو شامل لكل المعاصي والمحرمات. وقوله {بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم5 مؤمنين} أي وما يبقى لكم بعد توفية الناس حقوقهم خير لكم مما تأخذونه بالنقص والبخس لما في الأول من البركة ولما في الثاني من المحق إن كنتم مؤمنين بشرع الله ووعده ووعيده وقوله {وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ} أي بمراقب لكم حين تبيعون وتشترون، ولا بحاسب مُحصرٍ عليكم ظلمكم فأجازيكم به، وإنما أنا واعظ لكم ناصح ليس غير.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وحدة دعوة الرسل وهي البداية بتوحيد الله تعالى أولا ثم الأمر والنهي لإكمال الإنسان وإسعاده بعد نجاته من الخسران.
2- حرمة نقص الكيل والوزن أشد حرمة6.
3- وجوب الرضا بالحلال وإن قل، وسخط الحرام وإن كثر.
4- حرمة بخس الناس حقوقهم كأجور العمال، وأسعار البضائع ونحو ذلك.
5- حرمة السعي بالفساد في الأرض بأي نوع من الفساد وأعظمه تعطيل شرائع الله تعالى.
__________**
1 مدين أبو القبيلة وهو مدين بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام وكان متزوجاً بإحدى بنات لوط عليه السلام.
2 ناداهم بعنوان القومية، لأن القومي عادة لا يخون قومه وأرشدهم إلى ما يلي:
أ- عبادة الله وحده وفيه إصلاح عقائدهم وبصلاح عقائدهم تصلح جميع أمورهم.
ب- صلاح أعمالهم في تصرفاتهم في أمور دنياهم.
3 جائز أن يكون عذاب إبادة واستئصال وهو ما تم لهم بعد اصرارهم على الشرك والعصيان وجائز أن يكون عذاب يوم القيامة وهو كائن لا محالة.
4 في الحديث: "ما أظهر قوم البخس في المكيال والميزان إلا ابتلاهم الله بالقحط والغلاء".
5 قال مجاهد: بقية الله خبر لكم يريد طاعته، وقال الربيع: وصية الله وقال الفراء: مراقبة الله وقال ابن زيد: رحمة الله، وقال ابن عباس: رزق الله خير لكم، وقال الحسن: حظكم من ربكم خير لكم. كل هذا بشرط الإيمان والتوحيد وأرجح هذه الأقوال ما في التفسير.
6 وشاهده من القرآن {ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (12)  
الحلقة (501)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 571الى صــــ 576)


**قَالُواْ يَا شُعَيْبُ أَصَلاَتُكَ تَأْمُرُكَ أَن نَّتْرُكَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا أَوْ أَن نَّفْعَلَ فِي أَمْوَالِنَا مَا نَشَاء إِنَّكَ لَأَنتَ الْحَلِيمُ الرَّشِيدُ (87) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كُنتُ عَلَىَ بَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّي وَرَزَقَنِي مِنْهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَى مَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلاَّ الإِصْلاَحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلاَّ بِاللهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) وَيَا قَوْمِ لاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شِقَاقِي أَن يُصِيبَكُم مِّثْلُ مَا أَصَابَ قَوْمَ نُوحٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ هُودٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ صَالِحٍ وَمَا قَوْمُ لُوطٍ مِّنكُم بِبَعِيدٍ (89) وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ (90)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أصلاتك1: أي كثرة الصلاة التي تصليها هي التي أثرت على عقلك فأصبحت تأمرنا بما لا ينبغي من ترك عبادة آلهتنا والتصرف في أموالنا.
الحليم الرشيد: أي ذو الحلم والرشد، والحلم ضد الطيش والرشد ضد السفه ولم يكن قولهم هذا مدحاً له وإنما هو استهزاء به.
أن أخالفكم: أي لا أريد أن أنهاكم عن الشيء لتتركوه ثم أفعله بعدكم.
إن أريد إلا الإصلاح:: أي ما أريد إلا الإصلاح لكم.
وما توفيقي إلا بالله:: أي وما توفيقي للعمل الإصلاحي والقيام به إلا بفضل الله عليّ.
وإليه أنيب:: أي ارجع في أمري كله.
لا يجرمنكم شقاقي: أي لا تكسبنكم مخالفتي أن يحل بكم من العذاب ما حل بقوم نوح والأقوام من بعدهم.
وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد:: أي في الزمن والمكان إذ بحيرة لوط قريبة من بلاد مدين التي هي بين معان والأردن.
رحيم ودود:: أي رحيم بالمؤمنين ودود محب للمتقين.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن شعيب عليه السلام مع قومه أهل مدين إنه لما أمرهم بعبادة الله تعالى وحده ونهاهم نقص الكيل والوزن وبخس الناس أشياءهم والسعي في الأرض بالفساد، إذ كانوا يكسرون الدراهم وينشرونها ويقطعون الطريق. فردوا عليه قوله بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: {قالوا يا شعيب أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا أو أن نفعل في2 أموالنا ما نشاء} ؟ إنهم بهذا الخطاب ينكرون عليه نهيه لهم عن عبادة الأوثان والأصنام التي كان يعبدها آباؤهم من قبلهم كما ينكرون عليه نهيه لهم عن نقص المكيال والميزان وبخس الناس أشياءهم وأمره إياهم بالتزام الحق والعدل في ذلك، ينكرون عليه نهيه لهم وأمره إياهم وينسبون ذلك إلى كثرة صلاته فهي التي في نظرهم قد أصابته بضعف العقل وقلة الإدراك، وقولهم له {إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد} إنما هو تهكم3.
واستهزاء منهم لا أنهم يعتقدون حلم شعيب ورشده وإن كان في الواقع هو كما قالوا حليم رشيد إذ الحليم هو الذي لا يحمله الغضب أن يفعل مالا يفعله في حال الرضا والرشيد خلاف السفيه الذي لا يحسن التصرف في المال وغيره هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (87) وأما الآيات الثلاث بعدها فقد تضمنت رد شعيب عليه السلام على مقالتهم السابقة إذ قال {يا قوم أرأيتم} أي أخبروني {إن كنت على بيّنة من ربي} أي على برهان وعلم يقيني بألوهيته ومحابه ومساخطه ووعده لأوليائه ووعيده لأعدائه، ورزقي منه رزقاً حسناً أي حلالاً طيباً أخبروني فهل يليق بي أن أتنكر لهذا الحق والخير وأٌجَارِيكًمْ على باطلكم. اللهم لا، وشيء آخر وهو أني ما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه فإني لا آمركم بتوفية الكيل والوزن وأنقصها ولا بترك عبادة الأوثان وأعبدها، ولا أنهاكم عن كسر الدراهم4 وأكسرها فأكون كمن يأمر بالشيء ولا يفعله، وينهى عن الشيء ويفعله فيستحق اللوم والعتاب ونزع الثقة منه، وعدم اعتباره فلا يؤخذ بقوله ولا يعمل برأيه. وأمر آخر هو أني ما أريد بما أمرتكم به ولا بما نهيتكم عنه إلا الإصلاح لكم ما استطعت ذلك وقدرت عليه.
وما توفيقي في ذلك إلا بالله ربّي وربكم عليه توكلت في أمري كله وإليه وحده أنيب أي أقبل بالطاعة وأرجع بالتوبة. ثم ناداهم محذراً إياهم من اللجاج والعناد فقال: ويا قوم لا يجرمنكم أي لا يحملنكم شقاقي أي خلافي على الاستمرار في الكفر والعصيان فيصيبكم عذاب مثل عذاب قوم نوح وهو الغرق أو قوم هود وهو الريح المدمرة أو قوم صالح وهو الصيحة المرجفة {وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد} في الزمن والمكان وقد علمتم ما حل بهم من دمار وخراب. أي لا يحملنكم شقاقي وعداوتي على أن ينزل بكم العذاب، واستغفروا ربكم مما أنتم عليه من الشرك والمعاصي، ثم توبوا إليه بالطاعة، {إن ربي رحيم} لا يعذب من تاب إليه ودود5 يحب من أناب إليه.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- التعريض القريب يُعطي حكم القذف الصريح.
2- كراهية إتيان الشيء بعد النهى عنه، وترك الشيء بعد الأمر به والحث عليه.
3- كراهية اللجاج والعناد لما يمنع من الاعتراف بالحق والالتزام به.
4- وجوب لاستغفار والتوبة من الذنوب.
5- وصف الرب تعالى بالرحمن والمودة.
__________
1 قُرئ بالإفراد أصلاتك وبالجمع أصلواتك، والمعنى واحد إذ الإفراد اسم جنس شمل كل صلاة له فهو كالجمع.
2 روي أنهم كانوا يحذفون الدراهم أي يقطعونها من أطرافها وهو تصرف فاسد ظالم حملهم علبه حب الدنيا والمال.
3 هو كقول خزنة جهنم لأبي جهل: ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم وقيل إنهم وصفوه بالحلم والرشد لمعرفتهم بحلمه ورشده ولم يكن تهكماً واستهزاء منهم. وجائز أن يكون هذا وذاك إذ ما بعد الكفر ذنب كما يقال.
4 لا خلاف في أن من كسر الدراهم أو بردها ليأخذ منها قد أفسد واقترف ما يستوجب العقوبة وهل هي ضرب وتعزير أو قطع يد خلاف وما يراه الحاكم كافياً في الردع اجزأ ولا فرق في الكسر والبرد بين الدنانير والدراهم.
5 مأخوذ من قول شعيب له: {إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد} وهم يعنون الأحمق السفيه، فمن قال لرجل في حال النزاع أنت الطيب الطاهر فإنه يعرض به بأنه الخبيث الزاني فيحد حد القذف.
******************************  *********
**قَالُوا يَاشُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَقُولُ وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفًا وَلَوْلَا رَهْطُكَ لَرَجَمْنَاكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ (91) قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ أَرَهْطِي أَعَزُّ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاتَّخَذْتُمُو  هُ وَرَاءَكُمْ ظِهْرِيًّا إِنَّ رَبِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ (92) وَيَاقَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَارْتَقِبُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ رَقِيبٌ (93) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (94) كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا أَلَا بُعْدًا لِمَدْيَنَ كَمَا بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ (95)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ما نفقه: أي ما نفهم بدقة كثيراً من كلامك.
ولولا رهطك: أي أفراد عشيرتك.
وما أنت علينا بعزيز: أي بقوي ممتنع.
ظهرياً1: أي لم تأبهوا به ولم تلتفتوا إليه كالشيء الملقى وراء الظهر.
على مكانتكم: أي على ما أنتم عليه من حال التمكن والقدرة.
الصيحة: أي صحة العذاب التي أخذتهم.
جاثمين: أي على ركبهم.
كأن لم يغنوا فيها: أي كأن لم يقيموا بها يوماً.
ألا بعداً لمدين: أي هلاكاً لمدين قوم شعيب
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن شعيب وقومه إنه بعد الحوار الذي دار بين شعيب وقومه يقول ويقولون وكان عليه السلام فصيحاً مؤيداً من الله تعالى فيما يقول فأفحمهم وقطع الحجة عليهم لجأوا إلى أسلوب القوة والتهديد بل والشتم والإهانة وكان هذا منهم إيذاناً بقرب ساعة هلاكهم فقالوا فيما قص تعالى عنهم في هذه الآيات {يا شعيب2 ما نفقه كثيراً مما تقول} فقد نادوه ليسمع منهم ثم أعلموه أنهم لا يفقهون كثيراً من كلامه مع أنه يخاطبهم بلغتهم، ولكنه الصلف والكبرياء فإن صاحبها لا يفهم ما يقوله الضعفاء. وقالوا له: وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفاً وهو احتقار منهم له، وقالوا: ولولا رهطك لرجمناك3 أي ولولا وجود جماعة من عشيرتك نحترمهم لرجمناك أي لقتلناك رمياً بالحجارة، وأخيراً وما أنت علينا بعزيز أي بممتنع لو أردناك. وهنا رد شعيب عليه السلام علمهم بقوله فقال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه {قال يا قوم أرهطي4 أعز عليكم من الله واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريّاً} أي غير مبالين بأمره ولا نهيه كما جعلتموه وراء ظهوركم لا تلتفتون إليه ولا تسمعون منه ولا تطيعونه، يا ويلكم {إنّ ربّي بما تعملون محيط} أي علمه فأعمالكم معلومة له لا يخفى منها عليه شيء ولسوف يجزيكم بها عاجلا أو آجلا وقابل تهديدهم له بمثله فقال لهم {ويا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم} أي على تمكنكم من عملكم {إني عامل} أي على تمكني من العمل الذي أعمله {سوف تعلمون بعد من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه} يذله ويهينه ومن هو كاذب منا فيعذب ويخزى ويذل ويهان أيضاً وعليه فارتقبوا يومذاك {وارتقبوا فإني 
معكم رقيب} منتظر قال تعالى {ولما جاء أمرنا} أي بالعذاب {نجيّنا شعيباً والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا} أي بفضل منا ونعمة من عندنا، {وأخذت الذين ظلموا} أي بالشرك والعصيان {الصيحة} أي صيحة العذاب5 التي ارتجفت لها قلوبهم وانخلعت فبركوا على ركبهم جاثمين هلكي لا يتحركون. قال تعالى في بيان حالهم {كأن لم يغنوا فيها} أي كأن لم يقيموا في تلك الديار ويعمروها زمنا طويلا. ثم لعنهم فقال: {ألا بعداً لمدين} بعداً لها من الرحمة وهلاكاً، كما بعدت6 قبلها ثمود وهلكت.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما أوتي نبي الله شعيب العربي من فصاحة وبيان حتى قيل فيه خطيب الأنبياء.
2- اشتداد الأزمات مؤذن بقرب انفراجها7.
3- بيان فساد عقل من يهتم بتنفيذ أوامر الناس ويهمل أوامر الله تعالى ولا يلتفت إليها.
4- فضل انتظار الفرج من الله تعالى وهو الرجاء المأمور به.
5- صدق وعد الله رسله وعدم تخلفّه أبداً.
__________**
1 الظهري نسبة إلى الظهر إلى غير قياس وهو منصوب على الحال المؤكدة.
2 الاستفهام: إنكاري.
3 إما أن يكون قولهم هذا استخفافاً وتجاهلاً منهم وإما أن يكون ثقل عليهم فهم البعث الآخر والحساب فيه والجزاء بالجنة والنار.
4 رهط الرجل عشيرته وقولهم لرجمناك جائز أن يراد به حقيقته وهو القتل رجماً بالحجارة إذ كانوا يقتلون من أرادوا قتله كذلك، وجائز أن يكون لرجمناك بالقول سباً وشتماً كما قال الشاعر:
تراجمنا بمُر القول حتى
نصير كأننا فرسا رهان
5 قيل كانت الصيحة صيحة جبريل عليه السلام والله أعلم.
6 قرأ السلميّ بعدت بضم العين ووجه بأنه لغة وتستعمل في الخير وفي الشر وأما بعدت بكسر العين فإنها في الشر خاصة يقال بعد يبعد بعداً كفرح يفرح فرحاً إذا أبعد وهلك.
7 شاهده من القرآن {إن مع العسر يسرا} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (13)  
الحلقة (502)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 577الى صــــ 580)

**وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (96) إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَا أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ بِرَشِيدٍ (97) يَقْدُمُ قَوْمَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَوْرَدَهُمُ النَّارَ وَبِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ (98) وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِئْسَ الرِّفْدُ الْمَرْفُودُ (99)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
موسى: هو موسى بن عمران كليم الله ورسوله إلى بني إسرائيل.
بآياتنا: هي التسع الآيات التي ذكر أكثرها في آية الأعراف.
وسلطان مبين: أي بحجة قوية على عدو الله فرعون فهزمه بها.
وملئه: أي أشرف رجال دولة فرعون.
وما أمر فرعون برشيد: أي بذي رشد بل هو السفه كله.
يقدم قومه: أي تقدمهم إلى النار فأوردهم النار.
بئس الورد المورود: أي قبح وساء ورداً يورد النار.
وأتبعوا في هذه لعنة: أي ألحقتهم في دار الدنيا لعنة وهي غرقهم.
بئس الرفد المرفود: أي قبح الرفد الذي هو العطاء المرفود به أي المعطى لهم. والمراد لعنة الدنيا ولعنة الآخرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه لمحة خاطفة لقصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون تضمنتها أربع آيات قصار قال تعالى {ولقد أرسلنا موسى} أي بعد إرسالنا1 شعيباً إلى أهل مدين أرسلنا موسى بن عمران مصحوباً بآياتنا الدالة2 على إرسالنا له وصدق ما يدعوا إليه ويطالب به وسلطان مبين3 أي وحجة قوية ظاهرة على وجوب توحيد الله تعالى وبطلان أولوهية من عداه كفرعون عليه لعائن الله {إذ قال ما علمت لكم من إله غيري} وقوله تعالى {إلى فرعون وملئه} أرسلناه بآياتنا وسلطان مبين إلى فرعون وأشراف جنده وزعماء دولته فأمرهم موسى بإتباع الحق وترك الباطل فأبوا واتبعوا أمر فرعون فأضلهم. {وما أمر فرعون برشيد} حتى يهدي إلى الفلاح من اتبعه. قال تعالى (يقدم قومه4 يوم القيامة} أي لتقدمهم إلى النار فيوردهم حياضها {وبئس الورد المورود} أي نار جهنم قوله تعالى {واتبعوا في هذه لعنة} أي فرعون وقومه لعنوا في الدنيا، ويوم القيامة يلعنون أيضاً {فبئس الرفد المرفود5} وهما لعنة الدنيا ولعنة الآخرة، والرفد العون والعطاء والمرفود به هو المعان به والمعطى لمن يرفد من الناس
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- من كتب الله شقاءه لا يؤمن بالآيات بل يردها ويكذب بها حتى يهلك.
2- قوة الحجج وكثرة البراهين لا تستلزم إذعان الناس وإيمانهم.
3- التحذير من اتباع رؤساء الشر وأئمة الفساد والضلال.
4- ذم موارد الباطل والشر والفساد.
5- شر المعذبين من جمع له بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.
__________**
1 تابع الحق عز وجل إرسال الرسل بياناً للمحجة وإقامة للحجة.
2 التوراة والمعجزات أيضاً إذ كلاهما آيات.
3 هي العصا فإنها أكبر برهان وأعظم حجة وأقوى سلطان.
4 يقال قدمه يقدمه إذا تقدمه وأما قدم يقدم فإنه بمعنى أتى وجاء ووفد.
5 رفده يرفده رفداً إذا أعانه وأعطاه واسم العطية الرفد بكسر الراء وسكون الفاء.**
******************************  ********
**ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْقُرَى نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهَا قَآئِمٌ وَحَصِيدٌ (100) وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِن ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللهِ مِن شَيْءٍ لِّمَّا جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ (101) وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ (102)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ذلك: الإشارة إلى قصص الأنبياء الذي تقدم في السورة.
من أنباء القرى: أي أخبار أهل القرى قوم نوح، وعاد، وثمود، وقوم لوط وأصحاب مدين وفرعون.
منها قائم وحصيد: منها مدن بقيت آثارها كمدائن صالح، ومنها مدن لم يبق منها شيء كديار عاد.
التي يدعون: أي يعبدونها بالدعاء وغيره كالذبح لها والنذور والحلف بها.
غير تتبيب: أي تخسير وهلاك.
إذا أخذ القرى: أي عاقبها بذنوبها.
أليم شديد: أي موجع شديد الإيجاع.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما قص تعالى على رسوله في هذه السورة ما قص من أخبار الأمم السابقة خاطبه قائلا {1ذلك} أي ما تقدم في السياق {من أنباء القرى} أي أهلها نقصه عليك تقريراً لنبوتك وإثباتاً لرسالتك وتثبيتاً لفؤادك وتسلية لك. وقوله تعالى {منها قائم وحصيد2} أي ومن تلك القرى البائدة منها آثار قائمة من جدران وأطلال، ومنها ما هو كالحصيد ليس فيه قائم ولا شاخص لاندراسها وذهاب آثارها. وقوله تعالى {وما ظلمناهم} بإهلاكنا إياهم ولكن هم ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي والمجاحدة لآياتنا والمكابرة لرسولنا. وقوله تعالى {فما أغنت عنهم آلهتهم التي يدعون من دون الله من شيء3} أي لم تغن عنهم أصنامهم التي اتخذوها آلهة فعبدوها بأنواع العبادات من دعاء ونذر وذبح وتعظيم إذ لم تغن عنهم شيئاً من الإغناء {لما جاء أمر ربك} بعذابهم {وما زادوهم غير تتبيب4} أي تخسير ودمار وهلاك. ثم في الآية الأخيرة قال تعالى لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وكذلك أخذ ربك} أي وكذلك الأخذ المذكور أخذ ربك {إذا أخذ القرى} أي العواصم والحواضر بمن فيها والحال5 أنها ظالمة بالشرك والمعاصي. {إن أخذه أليم شديد} أي ذو وجع شديد لا يطاق فهل يعتبر المشركون والكافرون والظالمون اليوم فيترك المشركون شركهم والكافرون كفرهم والظالمون ظلمهم قبل أن يأخذهم الله كما أخذ من قبلهم؟.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ونشر رسالته وتسليته بما يقص الله عليه من أنباء السابقين.
2- تنزه الله تعالى عن الظلم في إهلاك أهل الشرك والمعاصي.
3- آلهة المشركين لم تغن عنهم عند حلول النقمة بهم شيئاً.
4- التنديد بالظلم وسوء عاقبة الظالمين.
__________**
1 ذلك مبتدأ أي ذلك النبأ المتقدم من أنباء القرى، ونقصه في محل رفع خبر ورجح أن يكون ذلك خبراً والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره الأمر ذلك.
2 شاهده من قول الشاعر:
والناس في قسم المنية بينهم
كالزرع منه قائم وحصيد
3 من شيء نكرة في سياق النفي ومؤكده بمن الزائدة فدل هذا على أن آلهتهم لم تدفع عضهم ما أراد الله بهم من الهلاك أدنى شيء.
4 شاهده في قول لبيد:
فلقد بليت وكل صاحب جدة
يبلى يعود وذاكم التتبيب
أي التخسير والتباب الهلاك والخسران.
5 قوله وهي ظالمة الجملة في محل نصب حال من المفعول.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (14)  
الحلقة (503)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 581الى صــــ 584)

إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّمَنْ خَافَ عَذَابَ الآخِرَةِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَّجْمُوعٌ لَّهُ النَّاسُ وَذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَّشْهُودٌ (103) وَمَا نُؤَخِّرُهُ إِلاَّ لِأَجَلٍ مَّعْدُودٍ (104) يَوْمَ يَأْتِ لاَ تَكَلَّمُ نَفْسٌ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ فَمِنْهُمْ شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ (105) فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ شَقُواْ فَفِي النَّارِ لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ وَشَهِيقٌ (106) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ إِلاَّ مَا شَاء رَبُّكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ فَعَّالٌ لِّمَا يُرِيدُ (107) وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ سُعِدُواْ فَفِي الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ إِلاَّ مَا شَاء رَبُّكَ عَطَاء غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ (108) فَلاَ تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلاء مَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِنَّا لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ غَيْرَ مَنقُوصٍ (109)
شرح الكلمات:
لآية: أي علامة على أن الذي عذب في الدنيا قادر على أن يعذب في الآخرة.
يوم مشهود: أي يشهد جميع الخلائق وهو يوم القيامة.
إلا لأجل معدود: أي أجل الدنيا المعدود الأيام والساعات.
إلا بإذنه: أي إلا بإذن الله تعالى.
شقي وسعيد: أي فمن أهل الموقف من هو شقي أزلاً وسيدخل النار، ومنهم سعيد أزلاً وسيدخل الجنة.
زفير وشهيق: أي صوت شديد وهو الزفير وصوت ضعيف وهو الشهيق.
عطاء غير مجذوذ: أي غير مقطوع بل هو دائم أبداً.
فلا تك شك في مرية مما يعبد هؤلاء: أي في شك من بطلان عبادة هؤلاء المشركين.
نصيبهم غير منقوص: ما قدر لهم من خير أو شر رحمة أو عذاب.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إن في ذلك لآية} أي إن في أخذ الله تعالى للأمم الظالمة وتعذيبها بأشد أنواع العذاب آية أي علامة واضحة على أن من عذّب في الدنيا قادر على أن يعذب في الآخرة فالمؤمنون بلقاء الله تعالى يجدون فيما أخبر تعالى به من إهلاك الأمم الظالمة آية هي عبرة لهم فيواصلون تقواهم لله تعالى حتى يلاقوه وهم به مؤمنون ولأوامره ونواهيه مطيعون. وقوله تعالى {ذلك يوم مجموع1 له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود} أي ذلك التي فيه عذاب الآخرة هو يوم القيامة حيث يجمع فيه الناس لفصل القضاء {وذلك يوم مشهود} إذ تشهده الخلائق كلها وقوله تعالى {وما نؤخره إلا لأجل معدود} أي وما يؤخر يوم القيامة إلا لإكمال عمر الدنيا المعدود السين والأيام بل والساعات. وقوله تعالى {يوم يأتي} أي2 يوم القيامة {لا تكلّم نفس3 إلا بإذنه} أي4 بإذن الله تعالى وقوله {فمنهم شقي وسعيد} أي والناس فيه ما بين شقي وسعيد، وذلك عائد إلى ما كتب لكل إنسان من شقاوة أو سعادة في كتاب المقادير، أولاً، ولما كسبوا من خير وشر ثانياً. وقوله تعالى {فأما الذين شقوا} أي في حكم الله وقضائه ففي النار لهم فيها زفير وهو صوت شديد وشهيق5 وهو صوت ضعيف والصوتان متلازمان إذ هما كأول النهيق وآخره عند الحمار. وقوله تعالى {خالدين فيها} أي في النار {ما دامت السموات والأرض} أي مدة دوامهما، وقوله {إلا ما شاء ربك} أن لا يخلد فيها وهم أهل التوحيد ممن ماتوا على كبائر الذنوب. وقوله تعالى {إن ربك فعال لما يريد} أي إن ربك أيها الإنسان فعال لما يريد إذا أراد شيئا فعله لا يحال بينه وبين فعله6. وقوله {وأما الذين سعدوا} أي حكم الله تعالى بسعادتهم لما وفقهم الله من الإيمان والعمل الصالح وترك الشرك والمعاصي {ففي الجنة خالدين فيها ما دامت السموات7 والأرض إلا ما شاء رَبَّك} إذ إرادة الله مطلقة لا تحد إلا بمشيئته العليا وقوله {عطاء غير مجذوذ} أي عطاء من ربك لأهل طاعته غير مقطوع أبداً وهذا دليل خلودهم فيها أبداً. وقوله تعالى {فلا تك في مرية مما يعبد هؤلاء} هو خطاب لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ينهاه ربه تعالى أن يشك في بطلان عبادة المشركين أصنامهم فإنهم لا دليل لهم على صحة عبادتها وإنما هم مقلدون لآبائهم يعبدون ما كانوا يعبدون من الأصنام والأوثان، وقوله تعالى {وإنا لموفوهم نصيبهم غير منقوص} يخبر تعالى انه موفي المشركين ما كتب لهم من خير وشر أو رحمة وعذاب توفية كاملة لا نقص فيها بحال.
هداية الآيات:.
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل وفضيلة الإيمان بالآخرة.
2-حتمية البعث الآخر وأنه لا شك فيه.
3- الشقاوة والسعادة مضى بهما القضاء والقدر قبل وجود الأشقياء والسعداء.
4- عجز كل نفس عن الكلام يوم القيامة حتى يؤذن لها به.
5- إرادة الله مطلقة، لو شاء أن يخرج أهل النار لأخرجهم منها ولو شاء أن يخرج أهل الجنة لأخرجهم إلا أنه حكم بما أخبر به وهو العزيز الحكيم.
__________
1 الجمع أصله لمّ الشتات والمتفرق منه يكون واحداً والجمع حشر الناس يوم القيامة في صعيد فصل القضاء.
2 قرىء يوم يأت بدون ياء لأن الياء تحذف إذا كان قبلها كسرة.
3 لا تحلم الأصل لا تتكلم بتائين وحذفت إحداهما للتخفيف وقرىء يأتي بالياء وهو الأصل والحذف للتخفيف لا غير كقول الرجل لا أدر فيما لا يدري.
4 وردت آيات فيها نفي الكلام عن أهل الموقف إلا بإذن الله تعالى وأخرى تثبت ذلك والجمع أن للمحشر مواقف وأحوالا فيؤذن لهم فيها أحياناً ولا يؤذن لهم أحياناً أخرى ولا خلاف في أنه لا يتكلم أحد إلا بإذن الله تعالى له بالكلام.
5 اختلف في تحديد معنى كل من الزفير والشهيق وما في التفسير خلاصته وهما أصوات المحزونين والزفير مأخوذ من الزّفر وهو الحمل على الظهر لشدته، والشهيق النفس 
6 أي لا يرد قضاؤه ولا يوقف فعله ولا يحال بينه وبين مراده.
7 قيل إن هذا تعبير عربي معتاد المقصود منه التأييد كقولهم لا أكلمك ما طلع نجم أو ما نبح كلب وما إلى ذلك وما في التفسير أوجه وهو الذي عليه المحققون.
******************************  *****
وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مُرِيبٍ (110) وَإِنَّ كُلًّا لَمَّا لَيُوَفِّيَنَّه  ُمْ رَبُّكَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ إِنَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (111) فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَنْ تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ (112) وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لَا تُنْصَرُونَ (113) 
شرح الكلمات:
الكتاب: أي التوراة.
ولولا كلمة سبقت: أي لولا ما جرى به قلم القدر من تأخير الحساب والجزاء إلى يوم القيامة.
لفي شك منه مريب: أي موقع في الريب الذي هو اضطراب النفس وقلقها.
فاستقم كما أمرت: أي على الأمر والنهي كما أمرك ربك بدون تقصير.
ولا تطغوا: أي لا تجاوزوا حدود الله.
ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا: أي لا تميلوا إليهم بموادة أو رضا بأعمالهم.
فتمسكم النار: أي تصيبكم ولازم ذلك دخولها.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق الكريم في تسلية النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر والثبات وهو يبلغ دعوة الله تعالى ويدعو إلى توحيده مواجها صلف المشركين وعنادهم فيقول له {ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب1} أي التوراة كما أنزلنا عليك القرآن. فاختلفت اليهود في التوراة فمنهم من آمن بها ومنهم من كفر كما اختلف قومك في القرآن فمنهم من آمن به ومنهم من كفر إذاً فلا تحزن. وقوله تعالى {ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك} وهي تأخير الجزاء على الأعمال في الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة {لقضي بينهم} فنجى المؤمنين وأهلك الكافرين. وقوله تعالى {وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب} وإن قومك من مشركي العرب لفي شك من القرآن هل هو وحي الله وكلامه أو هو غير ذلك مريب أي موقع في الريب الذي هو شك مع اضطراب النفس وقلقها وحيرتها وقوله تعالى {وإن كلاّ لما ليوفينهم2 ربك 
أعمالهم} أي وان كل واحد من العباد مؤمناً كان أو كافراً باراً أو فاجراً ليوفيّنه جزاء عمله يوم القيامة ولا ينقصه من عمله شيئاً وقوله {إنه بما يعملون خبير} تقرير لما أخبر به من الجزاء العادل إذ العلم بالعمل والخبرة التامة به لابد منهما للتوفية العادلة. وقوله تعالى {فاستقم3 كما أمرت ومن تاب معك} أي بناء على ذلك فاستقم كما أمرك ربك في كتابه فاعتقد الحق واعمل الصالح واترك الباطل ولا تعمل الطالح أنت ومن معك من المؤمنين لكون جزاؤكم خير جزاء يوم الحساب والجزاء. وقوله {ولا تطغوا} أي لا تتجاوزوا ما حد لكم في الاعتقاد والقول والعمل وقوله {إنه بما تعملون بصير} تحذير لهم من الطغيان الذي نهوا عنه، وتهديد لمن طغى فتجاوز منهج الاعتدال المأمور بالتزامه. وقوله تعالى {ولا تركنوا4 إلى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار} أي لا تميلوا إلى المشركين بمداهنتهم أو الرضا بشركهم فتكونوا مثلهم فتدخلوا النار مثلهم فتمسكم النار كما مستهم، وقوله تعالى {وما لكم من دون الله من5 أولياء ثم لا تنصرون} أي إن أنتم ركنتم إلى الذين ظلموا بالشرك بربهم فكنتم في النار مثلهم فإنكم لا تجدون من دون الله وليّاً يتولى أمر الدفاع عنكم ليخرجكم من النار ثم لا تنصرون بحال من الأحوال، وهذا التحذير وإن وجه إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ابتداء فإن المقصود به أمته إذ هي التي يمكنها فعل ذلك أما الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فهو معصوم من أقل من الشرك فكيف بالشرك.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتخفيف عنه مما يجده من جحود الكافرين.
2- بيان سبب تأخر العذاب في الدنيا، وهو أن الجزاء في الآخرة لا في الدنيا.
3- الجزاء الأخروي حتمي لا يتخلف أبداً إذ به حكم الحق عز وجل.
4- وجوب الاستقامة على دين الله تعالى عقيدة وعبادة وحكماً وأدباً.
5- حرمة الغلو وتجاوز ما حد الله تعالى في شرعه.
6- حرمة مداهنة المشركين6 أو الرضا بهم أو بعملهم، لأن الرضا بالكفر كفر.
__________
1 ظاهر البيان أن اله تعالى يبتلي رسوله ويخفف عنه ما يجده من ألم من جراء كفر قريش بما جاءها به من الهدى ودين الحق فقال تعالى: {ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب} أي التوراة فاختلف الناس في ذلك فآمن بعض وكفر بعض واليهود ما زالوا مختلفين في التوراة أي فيما تحمله من أحكام فهذا يحلل وهذا يحرّم.
2 قرئ وإن كلا بتخفيف إن وأعمالها على أنها المخففة من الثقيلة وقالوا سمع من يقول إن زيداً لمنطلق وشددها آخرون ونصبوا بها كلاً، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة وابن عامر لما بالتشديد وقرأ نافع وغيره بالتخفيف بناء على أن ما صلة واللام هي لام الابتداء التي تدخل على الخبر واللام الثانية لام القسم وفصل بين اللامين بما كراهية توالي لامين وعلى قراءة تشديد لما فقد خرجوها على أن الأصل لمن ما فأدغمت النون في الميم فصارت لما فاجتمع ثلاث ميمات فحذفت الميم الأولى تخفيفاً فصارت لمّا وتوجيه الكلام وإن جميعهم للاقون جزاء إعمالهم.
3 قال ابن عباس ما نزل على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آية هي أشد ولا أشق من هذه الآية ولذا قال وقد سأله أبو بكر عن إسراع الشيب إليه شيبتني هود وأخواتها، وليس الرسول وحده مأموراً بالاستقامة بل كل مؤمن ومؤمنة لقوله {ومن تاب معك} فاللهم أعنا على ذلك.
4 حقيقة الركون هي الاستناد والاعتماد والسكون إلى الشيء والرضا به قال قتادة معناه لا تودوهم ولا تطيعوهم ولا ترضوا أعمالهم.
5 في الآية دليل على وجوب هجران أهل الكفر والمعاصي وأهل البدع والأهواء فإن صحبتهم كفر أوْ مَعصية إذ الصحبة لا تكون إلا عن مودة قال حكيم:
عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه
فكل قرين بالمقارن يقتدي
6 المداهنة هي أن يتنازل العبد عن دينه لأجل دنياه وهي محرمة والمداراة جائزة وهي أن يتنازل العبد عن دنياه ليحفظ دينه.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (15)  
الحلقة (504)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 584الى صــــ 588)

**وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ (114) وَاصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (115)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وأقم الصلاة: أي صل الصلاة المفروضة.
طرفي النهار: أي الصبح، وهي في الطرف الأول، والظهر والعصر وهما في الطرف الثاني.
وزلفاً من الليل: أي ساعات الليل والمراد صلاة المغرب وصلاة العشاء.
إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات: أي حسنات الصلوات الخمس يذهبن صغائر الذنوب التي تقع بينهن.
ذلك ذكرى للذاكرين: أي ذلك المذكور من قوله وأقم الصلاة عظة للمتعظين.
المحسنين: أي الذين يحسنون نياتهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم بالإخلاص فيها لله وأدائها على نحو ما شرع الله وبيّن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في توجيه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين وهدايتهم إلى ما فيه كمالهم وسعادتهم فقال تعالى {وأقم الصلاة طرفي1 النهار وزلفاً من الليل2} أقمها في 
هذه الأوقات الخمس وهي الصبح والظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء، ومعنى أقمها أدها على الوجه الأكمل لأدائها، فيكون ذلك الأداء حسنات يمحو3 الله تعالى بها السيئات4، وقوله تعالى: {ذلك} أي المأمور به وما يترتب عليه {ذكرى} أي عظة {للذاكرين} أي المتعظين وقوله {واصبر} أي على الطاعات فعلاً وتركاً وعلى أذي المشركين ولا تجزع {فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين} أي جزاءهم يوم القيامة، والمحسنون هم الذين يخلصون أعمالهم لله تعالى ويؤدونها على الوجه الأكمل في أدائها فتنتج لهم الحسنات التي يذهب الله بها السيئات.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- بيان أوقات الصلوات الخمس إذ طرفي النهار هما الصبح وفيها صلاة الصبح والعشيّ وفيها صلاة الظهر والعصر كما أن زلفاً من الليل هي ساعاته فيها صلاة المغرب والعشاء.
2- بيان سنة الله تعالى في أن الحسنة تمحو السيئة وفي الحديث " الصلاة إلى الصلاة كفارة لما بينها ما لم تغش الكبائر".
3- وجوب الصبر والإحسان وأنهما من أفضل الأعمال.
__________**
1 طرف النهار- أوله- وهو من طلوع الفجر وآخره من العصر إلى غروب الشمس.
2 الزلف جمع زلفة كغرفة وغرف وير الساعة القريبة من أختها والمراد بها صلاة المغرب والعشاء، وهذه الآية إحدى ثلاث آيات ذكرت أوقات الصلوات الخمس. الثانية آية الإسراء {وأقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهود} والثانية آية الروم {فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون، وله الحمد في السموات والأرض وعشياً وحين تظهرون} .
3 قوله تعالى: {إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات} جملة تعليلية للأمر بإقام الصلاة وكون الحسنات يذهبن السيئات يتناول أمرين: الأول وهو الظاهر أن الحسنات يمحو الله تعالى بها السيئات وهي الصغائر والثاني أن فعل الحسنات يمنع من فعل السيئات وهو إذهابها.
4 روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن رجلاً أصاب من امرأة قبلة حرام فأتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فذكر ذلك فنزلت عليه {وأقم الصلاة} الآية فقال الرجل أليّ هذا؟ قال "لمن عمل بها من أمتي".**
******************************
**فَلَوْلَا كَانَ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ أُولُو بَقِيَّةٍ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْفَسَادِ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِمَّنْ أَنْجَيْنَا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا أُتْرِفُوا فِيهِ وَكَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ (116) وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ (117) وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ (118) إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبُّكَ وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (119)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلولا: لولا كلمة تفيد الحض على الفعل والحث عليه.
من القرون: أي أهل القرون والقرن مائة سنة.
أولو بقية: أي أصحاب بقيّة أي دين وفضل.
ما أترفوا فيه: أي ما نعموا فيه من طعام وشراب ولباس ومتع.
وكانوا مجرمين: أي لأنفسهم بارتكاب المعاصي ولغيرهم بحملهم على ذلك.
بظلم: أي منه لها بدون ما ذنب اقترفته.
أمة واحدة: أي على دين واحد وهو الإسلام.
ولذلك خلقهم: أي خلق أهل الاختلاف للاختلاف وأهل الرحمة للرحمة.
**معنى الآيات:**
يقول تعالى لرسوله {فلولا كان من القرون} من قبلكم أيها الرسول والمؤمنون {أولو1 بقيّة} من فهم وعقل وفضل ودين ينهون عن الشرك والتكذيب والمعاصي أي فهلاّ كان ذلك إنه لم يكن اللهم إلا قليلا ممن أنجى الله تعالى من إتباع الرسل عند إهلاك أممهم وقوله تعالى {واتبع الذين ظلموا ما أُترفوا فيه وكانوا مجرمين2} أي لم يكن بينهم أولو بقيّة ينهون عن الفساد في الأرض إلا قليلا ممن أنجى الله وما عداهم كانوا ظالمين لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي متبعين ما اترفوا فيه من ملاذ الحياة الدنيا وبذلك كانوا مجرمين فأهلكهم الله تعالى ونجى رسله والمؤمنين كما تقدم ذكره في قصة نوح وهود وصالح وشعيب عليهم السلام. وقوله تعالى {وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها مصلحون3} أي لم يكن من شأن ربّك أيها الرسول أن يهلك القرى بظلم منه وأهلها مصلحون، ولكن يهلكهم بسبب ظلمهم لأنفسهم بالشرك والتكذيب والمعاصي. وما تضمنته هذه الآية هو بيان لسنة الله تعالى في إهلاك الأمم السابقة ممن قص تعالى أنباءهم في هذه السورة. وقوله تعالى {ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة4} أي على الإسلام بأن خلق الهداية في قلوبهم وصرف عنهم الموانع. ولما لم يشأ ذلك لا يزالون مختلفين على أديان شتى من يهودية ونصرانية ومجوسية وأهل الدين الواحد يختلفون إلى طوائف ومذاهب مختلفة وقوله {إلا من رحم ربك5} أيها الرسول فإنهم لا يختلفون بل يؤمنون بالله ورسوله ويعملون بطاعتهما فلا فرقة ولا خلاف بينهم دينهم واحد وأمرهم واحد. وقوله {ولذلك خلقهم} أي وعلى ذلك خلقهم فمنهم كافر ومنهم مؤمن، والكافر شقي والمؤمن سعيد، وقوله {وتمت كلمة} أي حقت ووجبت وهي {لأملأن جهنم6 من الجنة والناس7 أجمعين} ولذا كان اختلاقهم مُهيّئاً لهم لدخول جهنم حيث قضى الله تعالى بامتلاء جهنم من الجن والإنس أجمعين فهو أمر لابد كائن.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- ما يزال الناس بخير ما وجد بينهم أولو الفضل والخير يأمرونهم بالمعروف وينهونهم عن الفساد والشر.
2- الترف كثيراً ما يقود إلى الإجرام على النفس بإتباع الشهوات وترك الصالحات.
3- متى كان أهل القرى صالحين فهم آمنون من كل المخاوف.
4- الاتفاق رحمة والخلاف عذاب.
__________**
1 أصحاب بقية والبقية أهل فضل ودين وصلاح يوجدون كبقية باقية في وسط أمة ضالة فاسدة غلب عليها الضلال والفساد فتوجد بقية صالحة تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر.
2 أترفوا أي أترفهم الله بما وسع عليهم من الأرزاق ولم يشكروه هؤلاء المترفون اتبعوا ما أترفوا فيه وانقطعوا إليه فلا هم لهم إلا متاع الحياة الدنيا، وبذلك أجرموا على أنفسهم وعقولهم فأصبحوا بذلك مجرمين، في الآية ذم الترف إن اتبعه صاحبه وانقطع به عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
3 في الآية إشارة إلى مصداق مثل سائر بين الناس وهو قولهم يدوم الكفر ولا يدوم الظلم. فالأمة إذا كان أفرادها مصلحين لا يفسدون ولا يرضون الفساد ولا يقرونه فتطول حياتها ويعظم شأنها ولو كانت كافرة.
4 في الآية تقرير مشيئة الله تعالى التي لا يقع في الكون شيء إلا بها فما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن. يخبر تعالى أنه لو شاء لجعل الناس كلهم على ملة الإسلام أو ملة الكفر أمة واحدة ولكن حكمته اقتضت اختلاف الناس لتتجلى في ذلك قدرته ورحمته وعدله وعفوه ومغفرته.
5 اجتماع الأمة وعدم اختلافها مظهر من مظاهر رحمة الله تعالى واختلافها مظهر من مظاهر عذابها وشقائها وحرمانها.
6 جملة لأملان جهنم تفسير للكلمة التي أتمها الله تعالى وهي قوله {لأملان جهنم..} .
7 أي من الفريقين فمن تبعيضبة فيدخل بعض الجن والإنس الجنة ويدخل بعض الجن والإنس النار.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة هود - (16)  
الحلقة (505)
تفسير سورة هود مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 589الى صــــ 591)


وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَقُّ وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (120) وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنَّا عَامِلُونَ (121) وَانْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ (122) وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (123) 
شرح الكلمات:
وكلاً نقص: أي وكل ما تحتاج إليه من أنباء الرسل نقصه علبك تثبيتاً لفؤادك.
ما نثبت به فؤادك: أي نقص عليك من القصص ما نثبت به قلبك لتصبر على دعوتنا وتبليغها.
وجاءك في هذه الحق: أي في هذه السورة الحق الثابت من الله تعالى كما جاءك في غيرها.
وموعظة وذكرى: أي وجاءك فيها موعظة وذكرى للمؤمنين إذ هم المنتفعون بها.
ولله غيب السموات والأرض: أي ما غاب علمه فيهما فالله يعلمه وحده وليس لغيره فيه علم.
فاعبده: أي وَحِّدْهُ في العبادة ولا تشرك به شيئاً.
وتوكل عليه: أي فوض أمرك إليه وثق تمام الثقة فيه فإنه يكفيك.
معنى الآيات:
لما قص تعالى على رسوله في هذه السورة الشريفة ما قصه من أنباء الرسل مع أممهم مبيناً ما لاقت الرسل من أفراد أممهم من تكذيب وعناد ومجاحدة وكيف صبرت الرسل
حتى جاءها النصر أخبر تعالى رسوله بقوله {وكلاً1 نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك} أي ونقص عليك كل ما تحتاج إليه في تدعيم موقفك وقوة عزيمتك من أنباء الرسل أي من أخبارها مع أممها الشىء الذي نثبت به قلبك حتى تواصل دعوتك وتبلغ رسالتك. وقوله {وجاءك في هذه} أي السورة الحق2 من الأخبار كما جاءك في غيرها {وموعظة} لك3 تعظ بها غيرك، {وذكرى} يتذكر بها المؤمنون فيثبتون على الحق ويصبرون على الطاعة والبلاء فلا يجزعوا ولا يملوا، وقوله {وقل للذين لا يؤمنون اعملوا على مكانتكم إنا عاملون وانتظروا إنا منتظرون} أي وقل يا رسولنا للذين لا يؤمنون من قومك ممن هم مصرون على التكذيب والشرك والعصيان اعملوا على حالكم وما أننم متمكنون منه إنا عاملون على حالنا كذلك، وانتظروا أينا ينتصر في النهاية أو ينكسر. وقوله ولله غيب4 السموات والأرض فهو وحده يعلم متى يجيء النصر ومتى تحق الهزيمة. وإليه برجع الأمر كله أمر الانتصار والانكسار كأمر الهداية والاضلال والإسعاد والاشقاء، وعليه فاعبده يا رسولنا وحده وتوكل5 عليه وحده، فإنه كافيك كل ما يهمك من الدنيا والآخرة، وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون أيها الناس وسيجزي كلاّ بما عمل من خَيْرٍ أو غيرٍ وهو على كل شيء قدير.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فائدة القصص القرآني وهي أمور منها:
أ) تثبيت قلب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
ب) إيجاد مواعظ وعبر للمؤمنين.
جـ) تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- علم الغيب لله وحده لا يعلمه غيره.
3- مرد الأمور كلها لله بدءاً وعوداً ونهاية.
4- وجوب6 عبادة الله تعالى والتوكل عليه.
__________
1 نصب كلاّ بفعل نقص أي نقص عليك كلا والتنوين عوض عن كلمة محذوفة تقديرها كل ما نحتاج إليه من أنباء الرسل.
2 لاشتمالها على خمس قصص. قصة نوح وقصة هود وقصة صالح وقصة لوط وقصة شيب، مع الإشارة إلى قصتي إبراهيم وموسى عليهما السلام.
3 الموعظة اسم مصدر الوعط وهي التذكير بما يصرف العبد عما يضره ويسيء إليه في سائر المحرمات فعلاً وتركاً.
4 أي له علمه وحده دون سواه أي غيره لا في السماء ولا في الأرض.
5 أي ثق فيه وفوض أمر نصرك إليه ولا تلتفت إلى غيره فإنه كافيك دون سواه.
6 إذ لأجلها خلق الخلق كله، قال تعالى: {وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون} الآية وفي الحديث القدسي: "يا ابن آدم لقد خلقت كل شيء من أجلك وخلقتك من أجلي". إذاً فِعلُهُ الحياة كلها ليُعْبَدَ الله تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (1)  
الحلقة (506)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 592الى صــــ 595)

**سورة يوسف
مكية
وآياتها مائة وإحدى عشرة**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (1) إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (2) نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ وَإِن كُنتَ مِن قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ (3)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألر: تكتب آلر وتقرأ: ألف، لام، را، والله أعلم بمراده بذلك.
الكتاب المبين: أي القرآن المظهر للحق في الاعتقادات والعبادات والشرائع.
قرآنا عربيا: أي بلغه العرب العدنانيّون والقحطانيون سواء.
نحن نقص: نحدثك متتبعين آثار الحديث على وجهه الذي كان عليه وتم به.
بما أوحينا: أي بإيحائنا إليك فالوحي هو أداة القصص.
من قبله: أي من قبل نزوله عليك.
لمن الغافلين: أي من قبل إيحائنا إليك غافلا عنه لا تذكره ولا تعلم منه شيئاً.
**معنى الآيات:**
إن المناسبة بين سورتي هود ويوسف عليهما السلام أن الثانية تتميم للقصص الذي اشتملت عليه الأولى إذ سورة يوسف اشتملت على أطول قصص في القرآن الكريم أوله {إذ قال يوسف لأبيه} رابع آية وآخره {وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم} الآية الثانية بعد المائة وأما سبب نزول هذه السورة فقد قيل للرسول1 صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لو قصصت علينا فأنزل الله تعالى {ألر تلك آيات الكتاب المبين} إلى قوله {وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم} فقص أحداث أربعين سنة تقريباً، فقوله تعالى {ألر} من هذه الحروف المقطعة تألفت آيات القرآن الكريم، فأشار إليها بقوله {تلك آيات الكتاب المبين} أي المبيّن للحق المُظهر له ولكل ما الناس في حاجة إليه مما يصلح دينهم ودنياهم. وقوله تعالى {إنا أنزلناه} أي القرآن {قرآنا عربيّاً} 2 أي بلسان العرب ليفهموه ويعقلوا معانيه فيهتدوا عليه فيكملوا ويسعدوا. وقوله {لعلكم تعقلون3} أي ليمكنكم فهمه ومعرفة ما جاء فيه من الهدى والنور. وقوله تعالى {نحن نقص عليك} يا رسول الله {أحسن القصص4} أي أصحه وأصدقه وأنفعه وأجمله {بما أوحينا إليك هذا القرآن} أي بواسطة إيحائنا إليك هذا القرآن، {وإن كنت من قبله} أي من قبل إتيانه إليك {لمن الغافلين} عنه لا تذكره ولا تعلمه.
**هداية الآيات:.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير إعجاز القرآن إذ هو مؤلف من مثل ألر، وطس، وق، ومع هذا لم يستطع العرب أن يأتوا بسورة مثله.
2- بيان الحكمة في نزول القرآن باللغة العربية وهي أن يعقله العرب ليبلغوه إلى غيرهم.
3- القرآن الكريم أشتمل على أحسن القصص فلا معنى لسماع5 قصص غيره.
4- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإثباتها بأقوى برهان عقليّ وأعظم دليل نقليّ.
__________**
1 روى ابن جرير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: قالوا يا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: لو قصصت علينا فنزلت: {نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص} الآية.
2 قرآناً عربياً حال من الضمير في أنزلناه وعربياً صفة له فلم يكن على نهج الأشعار- والقصص التي تقص وإنما هو كتاب منظم يقرأ ويحفظ ويعلم ما فيه ويعمل به لسعادة الدارين.
3 أي جعلناه قرآناً عربياً بلغتكم التي تتخاطبون بها وتفهمون أساليبها الكلامية ومعانيها الإفرادية والتركيبية رجاء أن تتمكنوا من فهمه ومعرفة ما يدعو إليه من الحق والصراط المستقيم.
4 القصص منقول من قص الأثر إذا تتبع آثار الأقدم ليعرف منتهى سير صاحبها فالقصص تتبع الأخبار للمعرفة والعظة والاعتبار.
5 روى الإمام أحمد عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بكتاب أصابه من بعض أهل الكتاب فقرأه على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: فغضب وقال "أمتهوِّكُون فيها يا ابن الخطاب والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية، لا تسألوهم عن شيء فيخبروكم بحق فتكذبونه أو بباطل فتصدقونه، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن موسى كان حياً ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني.**
****************************
**إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ (4) قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ (5) وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كَمَا أَتَمَّهَا عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَقَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (6)**
**شرح الكلمات**
لأبيه: أي يعقوب بن اسحق بن إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام.
إني رأيت: أي في منامي.
أحد عشر كوكبا: أي من كواكب السماء.
ساجدين: أي نزل الكل من السماء وسجدوا ليوسف وهو طفل.
فيكيدوا لك: أي يحتالوا عليك بما يضرك.
عدو مبين: أي بين العداوة ظاهرها.
يجتبيك ربك: أي يصطفيك له لتكون من عباده المخلصين.
من تأويل الأحاديث: أي تعبير الرؤيا.
ويتم نعمته عليك: أي بأن ينبّئك ويرسلك رسولاً.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {إذ قال يوسف} 2 هذا بداية القصص أي اذكر أيها الرسول إذ قال يوسف بن 
يعقوب لأبيه يعقوب {يا أبتِ1} أي يا أبى {إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكباً} أي من كواكب السماء {والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لي ساجدين3} أي نزلوا من السماء وسجدوا له تحيّة وتعظيماً. وسيظهر تأويل هذه الرؤيا بعد أربعين سنة حيث يجمع الله شمله بأبويه وإخوته الأحد عشر ويَسجدُ الكل له تحيّة وتعظيماًَ. وقوله تعالى {قال يا بنيّ} أي قال يعقوب لولده يوسف {لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك} 4 وهم إخوة له من أبيه دون أمه {فيكيدوا لك كيداً} أي يحملهم الحسد على أن يكيدوك بما يضرك بطاعتهم للشيطان حين يغريهم بك {إن الشيطان للإنسان عدو مبين} إذ أخرج آدم وحواء من الجنة بتزيينه لهما الأكل من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله تعالى عن الأكل منها. وقوله {وكذلك يجتبيك ربّك} وكما أراك ربك الكواكب والشمس والقمر ساجدين لك يجتبيك أي يصطفيك له لتكون من عباده المخلصين.
وقوله {ويعلمك من تأويل الأحاديث} أي ويعلمك معرفة ما يزول إليه أحاديث الناس ورؤياهم5 المنامية، ويتم نعمته عليك بالنبوة وعلى آل يعقوب أي أولاده. {كما أتمها على أبويك من قبل إبراهيم واسحق} اسحق جد يوسف الأدنى وإبراهيم جده الأعلى حيث أنعم عليهما بانعامات كبيرة أعظمها النبوة والرسالة، وقوله تعالى {إن ربك عليم} أي بخلقه {حكيم} أي في تدبيره فيضع كل شيء في موضعه فيكرم من هو أهل للإكرام، ويحرم من هو أهل للحرمان.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- ثبوت الرؤيا شرعاً ومشروعية تعبيرها6.
2-قد تتأخر الرؤيا فلا يظهر مصداقها إلا بعد السنين العديدة.
3- مشروعية الحذر والأخذ بالحيطة في الأمور الهامة.
5- بيان إفضال الله على آل إبراهيم بما أنعم عليهم فجعلهم أنبياء آباء وأبناء وأحفاداً.
__________**
1 إذ ظرف في محل نصب والعامل فيه أذكر أي اذكر لهم حين قال يوسف الخ.
2 في يا أبت لغات كسر التاء وفتحها وضمها، والأصل يا أبي فزيدت التاء عوضاً عن الياء فلذا لا يجمع بينهما فلا يقال يا أبتي.
3 ساجدين جمع ساجد وهو للعاقل، والشمس والقمر والنجوم من غير العقلاء. فلم ما قال ساجدة؟ والجواب لما كان السجود وهو طاعة لا يصدر إلا من عاقل ذكر الفعل فقال ساجدين.
4 الرؤيا ما يراه المرء في منامه من أمور وأحوال، وهي ثلاثة أنواع لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرؤيا ثلاثة منها أهاويل الشيطان ليحزن ابن آدم، ومنها ما يهتم به في يقظته فيراه في منامه ومنها جزء من ستة وأربعين جزءا من النبوة وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرؤيا من الله والحلم من الشيطان.
5 قيل لمالك أيعبر الرؤيا كل أحد؟ فقال: بالنبوة تلعب؟ لا يعبر الرؤيا إلا من يحسنها فإن رأى خيراً أخبر به وان رأى مكروهاً فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت.
6 روى البخاري عن أبي قتادة أنه قال كنت أرى الرؤيا فتمرضني حتى سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "الرؤيا الحسنة من الله فإذا رأى أحدكم ما يحب فلا يحدث به إلا من يحب وإذا رأى ما يكره فليتعوذ بالله من شرها وليتفل ثلاث مرات ولا يحدث بها أحداً فإنها لن تضره" وروى: "أن الرؤيا على رجل طائر مالم تعبّر فإذا عُبرت وقعت".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (2)  
الحلقة (507)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 595الى صــــ 598)

**
**لَّقَدْ   كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِّلسَّائِلِينَ (7) إِذْ  قَالُواْ  لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَى أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ  عُصْبَةٌ  إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ (8) اقْتُلُواْ يُوسُفَ  أَوِ  اطْرَحُوهُ أَرْضًا يَخْلُ لَكُمْ وَجْهُ أَبِيكُمْ وَتَكُونُواْ مِن   بَعْدِهِ قَوْمًا صَالِحِينَ (9) قَالَ قَآئِلٌ مَّنْهُمْ لاَ  تَقْتُلُواْ  يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ  بَعْضُ  السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ (10)**
شرح الكلمات:
آيات للسائلين1: عبر للسائلين عن أخبارهم وما كان لهم من أحوال غريبة.
ونحن عصبة: أي جماعة إذ هم أحد عشر رجلا.
أو اطرحوه أرضا: أي ألقوه في أرض بعيدة لا يعثر عليه.
يخل لكم وجه أبيكم: أي من النظر إلى يوسف فيقبل عليكم ولا يلتفت إلى غيركم.
في غيابة الجب: أي ظلمة البئر.
بعض السيارة: أي المسافرين السائرين في الأرض.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصة يوسف عليه السلام قال تعالى {لقد كان في يوسف وإخوته} أي  
في  شأن يوسف وإخوته وما جرى لهم وما تم من أحداث جسام عبر وعظات للسائلين2  عن  ذلك المتطلعين إلى معرفته. {إذ قالوا} أي إخوة يوسف {ليوسف وأخوه}  بنيامين  وهو شقيقه3 دونهم {أحب إلى أبينا منّا ونحن عصبة} أي جماعة فكيف   يفضل4الاثنين على الجماعة {إن أبانا} أي يعقوب عليه السلام {لفي ظلال مبين}   أي في خطأ بيّن بإيثاره يوسف وأخاه بالمحبة دوننا. وقوله {اقتلوا يوسف5  أو  اطرحوه أرضاً يخل لكم وجه أبيكم} يخبر تعالى عما قاله إخوة يوسف وهم في   خلوتهم يتآمرون على أخيهم للتخلص منه فقالوا {اقتلوا يوسف} بإزهاق روحه،   {أو اطرحوه} في أرض بعيدة ألقوه فيها فيهلك وتتخلصوا منه بدون قتل منكم،   وبذلك {يخل لكم وجه أبيكم} حيث كان مشغولاً بالنظر إلى يوسف، ويحبكم   وتحبونه وتتوبوا إلى الله من ذنب إبعاد يوسف عن أبيه، وتكونوا بعد ذلك   قوماً صالحين حيث لم يبق ما يورثكم ذنباً أو يكسبكم إثماً. وقوله تعالى:   {قال قائل منهم} يخبر تعالى عن قيل إخوة يوسف لبعضهم البعض وهم يتشاورون في   شأن يوسف وكيف يبعدونه عن أبيهم ورضاه عنهم قال قائل منهم هو يهودا أو   روبيل وكان أخاه وابن خالته وكان أكبرهم سناً وأرجحهم عقلا قال: لا تقتلوا   يوسف، لأن القتل جريمة لا تطاق ولا ينبغي ارتكابها بحال، والقوة في غيابة   الجب6 أي في ظلمة البئر، وهي بئر معروفة في ديارهم بأرض فلسطين يلتقطه7  بعض  السيارة من المسافرين إن كنتم فاعلين شيئاً إزاء أخيكم فهذا أفضل  السبل  لذلك.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- الميل إلى أحد الأبناء بالحب يورث العداوة بين الإخوة.
2- الحسد8 سبب لكثير من الكوارث البشرية.
3- ارتكاب أخف الضررين قاعدة شرعية عمل بها الأولون.
4- الشفقة والمحبة في الشقيق أكبر منها في الأخ للأب.
__________**
1  الآيات: الدلائل على ما تُطلبُ معرفتهُ من الأمور الخفية ذات الشأن وهي   مأخوذة من آيات الطريق وهي علامات توضع على جنبات الطريق ترشد السائرين.
2 السائلون: من يتوقع منهم السؤال عن المواعظ والعبر، والحكم والعرب يستعملون هذا في أساليبهم للتشويق قال السمؤل:
سلي إن جهلت الناس عنا وعنهم
فليسوا سواء عالم وجهول
3 مهما يقال لها راحيل بنت لابان وباقي الأخوة منهم الأشقاء لبعضهم ومنهم لأب إذا لم تكن أمهم واحدة.
4  نظرتهم هذه مادية بحتة إذ رأوا أن نفع الجماعة لأبيهم أكثر من نفع  الواحد  والاثنين وهو ما فَضُلَ يوسفَ للمادة ولكن للكمال الروحي المهيأ له  الدال  عليه رؤياه. والعصبة الجماعة ولا واحد لها من لفظها.
5 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً كأن سائلاً قال فماذا قالوا في تآمرهم وتشاورهم فأجيب قالوا أقتلوا الخ.
6  غيابة الجب والجمع غيابات وهي ما غاب عن البصر من شيء والمراد هنا قعر   الجب وسمي الجب جباً لأنه مقطوع من الأرض ويجمع على جياب وجيبة.
7 في  الآية دليل على مشروعية التقاط اللقطة وقد أذن فيها رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولم يأذن في ضالة الإبل إذ قال في اللقطة:  "اعرف  عقاصها (وعاءها) ووكاءها ثم عرَفها سنة فإن جاء صاحبها وإلا فشأنك  بها.  وقال في ضالة الغنم هي لك أو لأخيك أو للذئب وقال في الإبل مالك ولها  معها  سقاؤها وحذاؤها ترد الماء وتأكل الشجر حتى يلقاها ربها.
8 شاهدها حسد  إبليس آدم فكانت كارثة الهبوط في الأرض والفتنة فيها وآخر  حسد قابيل هابيل  فقتله لذلك وثالث حسد اليهود للإسلام والمسلمين فجرّ  حروباً وويلات لا حد  لها على الإسلام والمسلمين.**
******************************
**قَالُواْ   يَا أَبَانَا مَا لَكَ لاَ تَأْمَنَّا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ   لَنَاصِحُونَ (11) أَرْسِلْهُ مَعَنَا غَدًا يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ وَإِنَّا   لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (12) قَالَ إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَن تَذْهَبُواْ بِهِ   وَأَخَافُ أَن يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ (13)   قَالُواْ لَئِنْ أَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّا إِذًا   لَّخَاسِرُونَ (14)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لناصحون: لمشفقون عليه نحب له الخير كما نحبه لأنفسنا.
يرتع ويلعب1: أي يأكل ويشرب ويلعب بالمسابقة والمناضلة.
إني ليحزنني: أي يوقعني في الحزن الذي هو ألم النفس أي ذهابكم به.
الذئب: حيوان مفترس خداع شرس.
ونحن عصبة: أي جماعة قوية.
لخاسرون: أي ضعفاء عاجزون عرضة للخسران بفقدنا أخانا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في قصة يوسف إنهم بعد ائتمارهم واتفاقهم السري على إلقاء  يوسف  في غيابة الجب طلبوا من أبيهم أن يترك يوسف يخرج معهم إلى البر  كعادتهم  للنزهة والتنفه 
وكأنهم لاحظوا عدم ثقة أبيهم فيهم فقالوا له {ما لك لا  تأمنا2 على يوسف  وإنا له لناصحون} أي محبون له كل خير مشفقون عليه أن يمسه  أدنى سوء.  {أرسله معنا غداً يرتع ويلعب} أي يرتع في البادية يأكل الفواكه  ويشرب  الألبان ويأكل اللحوم ويلعب بما نلعب به من السباق والمناضلة،  والمصارعة،  {وإنا له لحافظون} من كل ما قد يضره أو يُسيءُ إليه. فأجابهم  عليه السلام  قائلاً {إني ليحزنني3 أن تذهبوا به} أي إنه ليوقعني في الحزن  وآلامه  ذهابكم به. {وأخاف أن يأكله الذئب وأنتم عنه غافلون} في رتعكم  ولعبكم.  فأجابوه قائلين والله {لئن أكله الذئب ونحن عصبة إنا إذا لخاسرون}  أي لا  خير في وجودنا ما دمنا نُغلب على أخينا فيأكله الذئب بيننا. ومع  الأسف فقد  اقنعوا بهذا الحديث والدهم وغداً سيذهبون بيوسف لتنفيذ مؤامرتهم  الدنية.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير قاعدة: لا حذر مع القدر أي لا حذر ينفع4 في ردّ المقدور.
2- صدق المؤمن يحمله على تصديق من يحلف له ويؤكد كلامه.
3- جواز الحزن وأنه لا إثم فيه وفي الحديث "وإنا بفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون".
4- أكل الذئب5 للإنسان إن أصاب منه غفلة واقع وكثير أيضاً.
__________**
1  قرأ نافع يرتِعَ بكسر العين مجزوم في جواب الطلب بحذف الياء من ارتعى   يرتعي الغنم ليتدرب بذلك وقرأها حفص بإسكان العين. جزماً من رتع يرتع في   المكان إذا أكل كيف شاء قال الشاعر:
ترتع ما غفلت حتى إذا ادّكرت
فإنما هي إقبال وإدبار
2  قرئت لا تأمنا بالإدغام وبدون إشمام وقرئت بالإدغام مع الإشمام وقرئت لا   تأمننا بنونين ظاهرتين وقرئت لا تمنّا بكسر التاء لغة تميم.
3 أي يشق على مفارقته مدة ذهابكم له وذلك لفرط محبته له لما يتوسم فيه من الخير العظيم وشمائل النبوة ومخائل الكمال.
4 وينفع في ما لم يقدر بإذن الله تعالى.
5  الذنب مأخوذ من تذاءبت الريح إذا جاءت من كل وجه والذئب مهموز لأنه يجيء   من كل وجه. وقرأ ورش عن نافع الذيب بدون همز لأن الهمزة ساكنة وقبلهما  كسرة  فحذفت تخفيفاً.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (3)  
الحلقة (508)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 599الى صــــ 603)

**فَلَمَّا ذَهَبُوا بِهِ وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنْ يَجْعَلُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ لَتُنَبِّئَنَّه  ُمْ بِأَمْرِهِمْ هَذَا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (15) وَجَاءُوا أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ (16) قَالُوا يَاأَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِنْدَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ (17) وَجَاءُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ (18)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وأجمعوا: أي أمرهم على إلقائه في غيابة الجب.
في غيابة الجب: أي في ظلمة البئر.
وأوحينا إليه: أي أعلمناه بطريق خفي سريع.
عشاء: أي بعد غروب الشمس أول الليل.
نستبق: أي بالمناضلة.
عند متاعنا: أي أمتعتنا من ثياب وغيرها.
وما أنت بمؤمن لنا: أي بمصدّق لنا.
بدم كذب: أي بدم مكذوب أي دم سخلة وليس دم يوسف.
بل سولت لكم: أي زينت وحسنت.
على ما تصفون: أي من الكذب.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق الكريم في الإخبار عما عزم عليه إخوة يوسف أن يفعلوه فقد أقنعوا والدهم يوم أمس على إرسال يوسف معهم إلى البر وها هم أولاء وقد أخذوه معهم وخرجوا به، وما إن بعدوا به حتى تغيرت وجوههم عليه وصار يتلقى الكلمات النابية والوكز والضرب أحياناً، وقد أجمعوا أمرهم على إلقائه في بئر معلومة لهم في الصحراء، ونفذوا مؤامرتهم وألقوا أخاهم وهو يبكي بأعلى صوته وقد انتزعوا منه قميصه وتركوه مكتوفاً في قعر البئر. وهنا أوحى الله تعالى إليه أي أعلمه بما شاء من وسائط العلم انه سينبئهم في يوم من الأيام بعملهم الشنيع هذا وهو معنى قوله تعالى في السياق {وأوحينا1 إليه لتنبئنهم بأمرهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون} وبعد أن فرغوا من أخيهم ذبحوا سخلة ولطخوا بدمها قميصه، وعادوا إلى أبيهم مساء يبكون يحملون الفاجعة إلى أبيهم الشيخ الكبير قال تعالى {وجاءوا أباهم عشاء} أي ليلا {يبكون} 2 وقالوا معتذرين {يا أبانا إنا ذهبنا نستبق3 وتركنا يوسف عند متاعنا4 فأكله الذئب وما أنت بمؤمن لنا} أي بمصدق لنا {ولو كنا صادقين} وقد دلت عباراتهم على كذبهم قال تعالى {وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب5} أي ذي كذب أو مكذوب إذ هو دم سخلة ذبحوها فأكلوها ولطخوا ببعض دمها قميص يوسف أخيهم ونظر يعقوب إلى القميص وهو ملطخ بالدم الكذب ولم يكن به خرق ولا تمزيق فقال إن هذا الذئب لحليم إذ أكل يوسف ولم يخرق ثوبه. ثم قال ما أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله {قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمراً} أي لم يكن الأمر كما وصفتم وادعيتم وإنما سولت لكم أنفسكم أمراً فنفذتموه. {فصبر جميل6} أي فأمري صبر جميل والصبر الجميل هو الذي لا جزع فيه ولا شكوى معه. {والله المستعان7 على ما تصفون} أي من الكذب.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز صدور الذنب الكبير من الرجل المؤمن المهيء للكمال مستقبلا8.
2- لطف الله تعالى بيوسف وإكرامه له بإعلامه إياه أنه سينّبىء إخوته بفعلتهم هذه وضمن ذلك بشره بسلامة الحال وحسن المآل.
3- اختيار الليل للاعتذار دون النهار لأن العين تستحي من العين كما يقال. وكما قيل "كيف يرجو الحياء منه صديق ... ومكان الحياء منه خراب" يريد عينيه لا تبصران.
4- فضيلة الصبر الجميل وهو الخالي من الجزع والشكوى معاً.
__________**
1 هذا دليل على نبوته وأنه نبىء وهو صغير إذ النبوة لا يشترط لها بلوغ الرشد كالرسالة. وقيل الهاء في إليه تعود إلى يعقوب وعليه فلا إشكال إذ هو نبي ورسول عليه السلام.
2 في الآية دليل على أن بكاء المرء لا يكون دليلاً على صدق قوله لاحتمال أن يكون تصنعاً كما حصل لأولاد يعقوب.
3 هو المسابقة وقيل ننتضل وهو نوع من المسابقة وهو في السهام لا في الأقدام وفي الآية دليل على مشروعية السباق وقد سابق النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بين الخيل التي أضمرت من الحفياء وكان أمدها ثنية الوداع، وسابق بين الخيل التي لم تضمر من الثنية إلى مسجد بني زريق، والحفياء تبعد من ثنية الوداع ستة أميال أو سبعة، أجمع المسلمون أنه لا يجوز الرهان في السباق إلا في الخيل والإبل والنصل وهي الرماية بالسهام لإصابة الهدف.
4 أي ثيابنا وأمتعتنا.
5 استدل الفقهاء بهذه الآية في إعمال الامارات في مسائل من الفقه كالقسامة وغيرها إذ يعقوب عليه السلام استدل على كذب بنيه بصحة القميص وعدم تمزقه بأنياب الذئب.
6 فصبر جميل أولى به فصبر جميل مبتدأ وأولى به الخبر وهو محذوف وما في التفسير واضح كذلك.
7 والله مبتدأ والمستعان خبر وعلى ما تصفون متعلق به، والمعنى والله المستعان به على احتمال ما تصفون من الكذب.
8 لأن إخوة يوسف بعد فعلتهم تلك بأخيهم تاب الله عليهم ونجاهم ومن ألطافه بهم أنه حال بينهم وبين جريمة القتل ونجا يوسف وهم يعلمون.**
******************************  ***************
**وَجَاءتْ سَيَّارَةٌ فَأَرْسَلُواْ وَارِدَهُمْ فَأَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ قَالَ يَا بُشْرَى هَذَا غُلاَمٌ وَأَسَرُّوهُ بِضَاعَةً وَاللهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ (19) وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ (20) وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (21) وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (22)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
سيارة: رُفْقَة من الناس تسير مع بعضها بعضا.
واردهم: أي الذي يرد لهم الماء.
فأدلى دلوه: أي دلى دلوه في البئر.
وأسروه بضاعة: أي أخفوه كبضاعة من البضائع.
وشروه بثمن بخس: أي باعوه بثمن ناقص.
وقال الذي اشتراه: أي الرجل الذي اشتراه واسمه قطفير ولقبه العزيز.
أكرمي مثواه: أي أكرمي موضع إقامته بمعنى أكرميه وأحسني إليه.
أو نتخذه ولدا: أي نتبناه فقال ذلك لأنه لم يكن يولد له.
من تأويل الأحاديث: أي تعبير الرؤيا.
ولما بلغ أشده: أي قوته البدنية والعقلية.
حكماً وعلماً: أي حكمة ومعرفة أي حكمة في التدبير ومعرفة في الدين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن يوسف وإخوته إنه لما ألقى يوسف في الجب وترك هناك جاءت قافلة من بلاد مدين تريد مصر فأرسلوا وارداً لهم1 يستقي لهم الماء فأدلى دلوه في البئر فتعلق به يوسف فخرج معه وما إن رآه المدلي حتى صاح قائلاً يا بشراي2 هذا غلام وكان إخوة يوسف يترددون على البئر يتعرفون على مصير أخيهم فلما رأوه بأيدي الوارد ورفقائه قالوا لهم هذا عبد لنا أبق، وإن رأيتم شراءه بعناه لكم فقالوا ذاك الذي نريده فباعوه لهم بثمن ناقص وأسره3 الذين اشتروا أي أخفوه عن رجال القافلة حتى لا يطالبونهم بالاشتراك فيه معهم، وقالوا هذه بضاعة كلفنا أصحاب الماء بإيصالها إلى صاحبها بمصر. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {وجاءت سيارة فأرسلوا واردهم فأدلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام وأسروه بضاعة} {وشروه بثمن بخس دراهم معدودة} .
وكونها معدودة غير موزونة دال على قلتها {وكانوا فيه من الزاهدين} أي إخوته لا الذين اشتروه4. ولما وصلوا به مصر باعوه من وزير يقال له قطفير العزيز فتفرس فيه الخير فقال لامرأته زليخا أكرمي مقامه بيننا رجاء أن ينفعنا في الخدمة أو نبيعه بثمن غال، أو نتخذه ولداً حيث نحن لا يولد لنا. هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولداً} قال تعالى {وكذلك مكّنا ليوسف في الأرض} أي وكما نجيناه من القتل والجب وعطفنا عليه العزيز مكّنا له في الأرض فيما بعد فصار ملك مصر بما فيها يحكمها ويسوسها بالعدل والرحمة. وقوله تعالى {ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث} أي ولنعلمه5 تعبير الرؤا من أحاديث الناس وما يقصونه منه. وقوله تعالى {والله غالب على أمره} 6 أي على أمر يوسف فلم يقدر إخوته أن يبلغوا منه مرادهم 
كما هو تعالى غالب على كل أمر أراده فلا يحول بينه وبين مراده أحد وكيف وهو العزيز الحكيم. وقوله {ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون} إذ لو علموا لفوضوا أمرهم إليه وتوكلوا عليه ولم يحاولوا معصيته بالخروج عن طاعته. وفي هذا تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على ما يجد من أقربائه من أذى إذ يوسف ناله الأذى من إخوته الذين هم أقرب الناس إليه بعد والديه. وقوله تعالى {ولما بلغ أشده آتيناه حكماً وعلماً7 وكذلك نجزي المحسنين} أي ولما بلغ يوسف اكتمال قوته البدنية بتجاوز سن الصبا إلى سن الشباب وقوته العقلية بتجاوزه سن الشباب إلى سن الكهولة آتيناه حكماً وعلماً أي حكمة وهي الإصابة في الأمور وعلماً وهو الفقه في الدين، وكما آتينا يوسف الحكمة والعلم نجزي المحسنين8 طاعتنا بالصبر والصدق وحسن التوكل وفي هذا بشارة لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بحسن العاقبة وأن الله تعالى سينصره على أعدائه ويمكن له منهم.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز الفرح بما يسر9 والإعلان عنه.
2- جواز الاحتياط لأمر الدين والدنيا.
3- إطلاق لفظ الشراء على البيع.
4- شمخ التبنّي في الإسلام.
5- معرفة تعبير الرؤيا كرامة لمن علّمه الله ذلك.
6- من غالب الله غُلِبَ.
7- بلوغ الأشد يبتدى بانتهاء الصبا والدخول في البلوغ.
8- حسن الجزاء مشروط بحسن القيد والعمل.
__________**
1 الوارد الذي يرد الماء يستقي للقوم.
2 قرأ ورش بُشْرَايَ، وقرأ حفص بُشْرَى.
3 اختلف فيمن أسروا يوسف بضاعة. فقيل إنهم إخوة يوسف وقيل هم التجار الذين اشتروه وقيل هم الوارد وأصحابه وذهب ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إلى أنهم إخوة يوسف لما استخرج الوارد يوسف أدركهم إخوته وقالوا لهم هذا عبدنا أبق وإن شئتم بعناكموه فقالوا نود ذلك فباعوهم إياه كبضاعة لأنّ العبد يباع ويشترى كالبضاعة وما في التفسير وهو اختيار ابن جرير أصوب والله أعلم.
4 لفظ الزاهدين وصف للذين باعوا يوسف ومن هنا قيل هم إخوة يوسف وقيل الواردة وقيل السيارة فالخلاف عائد إلى الأول حيث اختلف فيمن أسروا يوسف بضاعة. واستدل مالك بالآية على جواز شراء الشيء الخطير بالثمن اليسير ويكون البيع لازماً.
5 قال القرطبي: أي فعلنا ذلك تصديقاً لقول يعقوب ويعلمك من تأويل الأحاديث.
6 اختلف في عود الضمير في قوله (على أمره) هل هو عائد إلى الله تعالى فهو الغالب على أمره دون سواه، إذ لا يغلب الله شيء بل هو الغالب على أمره وقيل الضمير يعود إلى يوسف أي أن الله غالب على أمر يوسف يدبره ويحوطه ولا يكله إلى غيره.
7 أي وليناه حكم مصر فصار الحاكم فيها وآتيناه النبوة والعقل والفهم والعلم بالدين.
8 هذا الجزاء عام في كل مؤمن أحسن فبقدر إحسان العبد يكون جزاء الرب له فالخطاب يتناول يوسف ومحمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويتناول غيرهما لأن القرآن كتاب هداية فعمومه لا يخصص بالواحد والاثنين.
9 مأخوذ من قول الوارد، يا بشرى هذا غلام.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (4)  
الحلقة (509)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 604الى صــــ 607)


**وَرَاوَدَتْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَغَلَّقَتِ الْأَبْوَابَ وَقَالَتْ هَيْتَ لَكَ قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ رَبِّي أَحْسَنَ مَثْوَايَ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ (23) وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلَا أَنْ رَأَى بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ (24) وَاسْتَبَقَا الْبَابَ وَقَدَّتْ قَمِيصَهُ مِنْ دُبُرٍ وَأَلْفَيَا سَيِّدَهَا لَدَى الْبَابِ قَالَتْ مَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ سُوءًا إِلَّا أَنْ يُسْجَنَ أَوْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (25)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
راودته: أي طالبته لحاجتها تريد أن ينزل عن إرادته لإرادتها وهو يأبى.
التي هو في بينها: أي زليخا امرأة العزيز.
وغلقت الأبواب: أغلقتها بالمغّاليق.
هيت لك: أي تعال عندي.
معاذ الله: أي أعوذ بالله أي أتحصن وأحتمي به من فعل مالا يجوز.
أحسن مثواي: أي إقامتي في بيته.
همت به: أي لتبطش به ضرباً.
وهم بها: أي ليدفع صولتها عليه.
برهان ربّه: ألهمه ربّه أن الخير في عدم ضربها.
السوء والفحشاء: السوء ما يسوء وهو ضربها، والفحشاء الخصلة القبيحة.
المخلصين: أي الذين استخلصناهم لولايتنا وطاعتنا ومحبتنا.
وقدت قميصه: أي قطعته من وراء.
وألفيا سيدها: أي وَجَدا العزيز زوجها وكانوا يطلقون على الزوج لفظ السيد لأنه يملك المرأة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن يوسف وما جرى له من أحداث في بيت العزيز الذي اشتراه إنه ما إن أوصى العزيز امرأته بإكرام يوسف حتى بادرت إلى ذلك فأحسنت طعامه وشرابه ولباسه وفراشه، ونظراً إلى ما تجلبه الخلوة بين الرجل والمرأة من إثارة 
الغريزة الجنسية لا سيما إذا طالت المدة، وأمن الخوف وقلت التقوى حتى راودته بالفعل عن نفسه أي طلبت منه نفسه ليواقعها بعد أن اتخذت الأسباب المؤمّنة حيث غلّقت أبواب الحجرة والبهو والحديقة، وقالت تعال إلي. وكان رد يوسف على طلبها حازماً قاطعاً للطمع وهذا هو المطلوب في مثل هذا الموقف قال تعالى مخبراً عما جرى في القصر حيث لا يعلم أحدٌ من الناس ما جرى وما تم فيه من أحداث. {وراودته التي هو في بيتها عن نفسه وغلّقت1 الأبواب وقالت هيت2 لك قال معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون} . إنها بعد أن اتخذت كل ما يلزم للحصول على رغبتها منه أجابها قائلاً {إنه ربي3 أحسن مثواي} يريد العزيز أحسن إقامتي فكيف أخونه في أهله. وفي نفس الوقت أن سيده الحق الله جل جلاله قد أحسن مثواه بما سخّر له فكيف يخونه فيما حرم عليه.
وقوله إنه لا يفلح الظالمون تعليل ثان فالظالم بِوَضْعِ الشيء في غير موضعه يخيب في سعيه ويخسر في دنياه وأُخراه فكيف أرضى لنفسي ولك بذلك وقوله تعالى {ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه4} أي همت بضربه لامتناعه عن إجابتها لطلبها بعد مراودات طالت مدتها، وهم هو بها أي بضربها دفعاً لها عن نفسه إلا إنه أراه الله برهاناً في نفسه فلم يضربها وآثر الفرار إلى خارج البيت، ولحقته تجري وراءه لترده خشية أن يعلم أحد بما صنعت معه. واستبقا الباب هو يريد الخروج وهي تريد رده إلى البيت خشيه الفضيحة وأخذته من قميصه فقدته أي شقته من دُبر أي من وراء لأنه أمامها وهي وراءه. وقوله تعالى: {كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء5} أي هكذا نصرف عن يوسف السوء فلا يفعله والفحشاء فلا يقربها، وعلل لذلك بقوله إنه من عبادنا المخلصين أي الذين استخلصناهم لعبادتنا ومحبتنا فلا نرضى لهم أن يتلوثوا بآثار الذنوب والمعاصي. يقوله تعالى {وألفيا سيّدها لدى الباب6} أي ووجدا زوجها عند الباب جالساً في حال هروبه منها وهي تجرى وراءه حتى انتهيا إلى الباب وإذا بالعزيز جالس عنده فخافت المعرة على نفسها فبادرت بالاعتذار قائلة ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءاً إلا أن يسجن أي يوما أو يومين، أو عذاب أليم يكون جزاءاً له كأن يضرب ضرباً مبرحاً.
__________**
1 أي أحكمت إغلاقها متحققة من ذلك وقد قيل إنها سبعة أبواب يقال غلق الباب وأغلقه وإذا أريد الكثرة قيل غلّق الأبواب.
2 أي هلم وأقبل وتعال ولا مصدر له ولا تصريف. كأنه اسم فعل أمر بمعنى أقبل وتعال وفيه سبع قراءات أفصحها وأجلها هَيْتَ لك بفتح الهاء وسكون الياء وفتح التاء ونظيرها هيت بكسر الهاء وفتح التاء وهي قراءة نافع وروي أن عكرمة قال إنها لغة عربية تدعو بها إلى نفسها. قال الجوهري يقال هرّت وهيّت به إذا صاح به ودعاه. قال الشاعر:
قد رابني أن الكرىّ أسكتا
لو كان معنيا بها لهيّتا
(أي لصاح) ، وقال آخر: يحدو بها كل فتى هيّاتِ.
3 يعني بقوله ربي زوجها أي سيده.
4 جواب لولا محذوف لعلم السامع به وتقديره لضربها أو لكان ما كان.
5 السوء هو ضرب وقدم في الذكر عن الفحشاء لأنه الحادث الأخير وأما الفحشاء فكانت قبل.**
******************************  **********
**قَالَ هِيَ رَاوَدَتْنِي عَن نَّفْسِي وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا إِن كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِن قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ (26) وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِن دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ وَهُوَ مِن الصَّادِقِينَ (27) فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَمِيصَهُ قُدَّ مِن دُبُرٍ قَالَ إِنَّهُ مِن كَيْدِكُنَّ إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ (28) يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ (29)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وشهد شاهد من أهلها: أي ابن عمها.
قْدَّ من قُبل: أي من قدام.
قدَّ من دبُر: أي من وراء أي من خلف.
إنه من كيدكن: أي قولها، ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءاً.
يوسف أعرض عن هذا: أي عن هذا الأمر ولا تذكره لكيلا يشيع.
من الخاطئين: المرتكبين للخطايا الآثمين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث كل يوسف وأحداث القصة فقد ادعت زليخا أن يوسف راودها عن نفسها وطالبت بعقوبته فقالت {ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءاً إلا أن يسجن أو عذاب أليم} وهنا رد يوسف ما قذفته به، ولولا أنها قذفته ما أخبر عن مراودتها إياه فقال ما أخبر تعالى به في هذه الآيات {هي راودتني عن نفسي} وهنا انطق الله جل جلاله طفلاً رضيعاً 1
إكراماً لعبده وصفيّه يوسف فقال هذا الطفل والذي سماه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شاهد يوسف {إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين، وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين} هذا ما قضى به الشاهد الصغير. {فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال} . {إنه} أي قولها {ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءاً} {من2 كيدكن} أي من صنيع النساء {إن كيدكن عظيم} ، ثم قال ليوسف3 يا يوسف {أعرض عن هذا} الأمر ولا تذكره لأحد لكيلا يفشو فيضر. وقال لزليخا {استغفري لذنبك} أي اطلبي العفو من زوجك ليصفح عنك ولا يؤاخذك بما فرط منك من ذنب إنك كنت من الخاطئين أي الآثمين من الناس هذا ما تضمنته الآيات الأربع في هذا السياق الكريم.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية الدفاع عن النفس ولو بما يُسيُّ إلى الخصم.
2- إكرام الله تعالى لأوليائه حيث أنطق طفلا في المهد فحكم ببراءة يوسف.
3- تقرير أن كيد النساء عظيم وهو كذلك.
4- استحباب الستر على المسيء وكراهية إشاعة الذنوب بين الناس.
__________**
1 وقيل إنه كان رجلاً حكيماً ذا عقل كان الوزير يستشيره في أموره وكان من أهل المرأة ورجح هذا غير واحد وما في التفسير أصحّ لصحة الحديث الشريف: تكلم أربعة وهم صغار ابن ماشطة بنت فرعون، وشاهد يوسف، وصاحب جريج، وعيسى بن مريم.
2 الكيد: المكر والاحتيال وقال إن كيدكن عظيم، لعظم فتنتهن واحتيالهن في التخلص من الورطة.
3 القائل هو الشاهد وقيل الزوج، والراجح حسب السياق والعادة أنه الشاهد الذي أصبح حكماً بينهما.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (5)  
الحلقة (510)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 608الى صــــ 612)

وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ فَتَاهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (30) فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ بِمَكْرِهِنَّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ (31) قَالَتْ فَذَلِكُنَّ الَّذِي لُمْتُنَّنِي فِيهِ وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ فَاسْتَعْصَمَ وَلَئِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ مَا آمُرُهُ لَيُسْجَنَنَّ وَلَيَكُونًا مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ (32) قَالَ رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ وَإِلَّا تَصْرِفْ عَنِّي كَيْدَهُنَّ أَصْبُ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (33) فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ فَصَرَفَ عَنْهُ كَيْدَهُنَّ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (34) 
شرح الكلمات:
في المدينة: أي عاصمة مصر يومئذ.
نراود فتاها: أي عبدها الكنعاني.
قد شغفها حبا: أي دخل حبّه شغاف قلبها أي أحاط بقلبها فتملكه عليها..
إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين: أي في خطأ بيّن بسبب حبها إياه.
فلما سمعت بمكرهن: أي بما تحدثن به عنها في غيبتها.
وأعتدت لهن متكئا: أي وأعدت لهن فراشاً ووسائد للاتكاء عليها.
أكبرنه: أي أعظمنه في نفوسهن.
فذلك الذي لمتنني فيه: أي قلتن كيف تحب عبداً كنعانياً.
فاستعصم: أي امتنع مستمسكا بعفته وطهارته.
الصاغرين: الذليلين المهانين.
أصب إليهن: أمل إليهن.
وأكن من الجاهلين: أي المذنبين إذ لا يذنب إلا من جهل قدرة الله وإطلاعه عليه.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في قصة يوسف إنه بعد الحكم الذي أصدره شاهد يوسف عليه السلام انتقل الخبر إلى نساء بعض الوزراء فاجتمعن في بيت إحداهن وتحدثن بما هو لوم لامرأة العزيز حيث راودت عبداً لها كنعانياً عن نفسه وهو ما أخبر تعالى عنه في الآيات الآتية قال تعالى {وقال نسوة1 في المدينة} أي عاصمة مصر يومئذ {امرأة العزيز تراود 
فتاها} 2 أي عبدها {عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا} أي قد بلغ حبها إياه شغاف قلبها أي غشاءه3. {إنا لنراها} أي نظنها {في ضلال مبين} أي خطأ واضح: إذ كيف تحب عبداً وهي من هي في شرفها وعلّو مكانتها. قوله تعالى {فلما سمعت بمكرهن} 4 أي ما تحدثن به في غيبتها {أرسلت إليهن5 وأعتدت لهن6 متكئا وآتت كل واحدة منهن سكينا} أي فقابلت مكرهن بمكر أعظم منه فأعدت لهن حفلة طعام وشراب فلما أخذن في الأكل يقطعن بالسكاكين الفواكه كالأترج وغيره أمرته أن يخرج عليهن ليرينه فيعجبن برؤيته فيذهلن عن أنفسهن ويقطعن7 أيديهن بدل الفاكهة التي يقطعنها للأكل وبذلك تكون قد دفعت عن نفسها المعرة والملامة، وهذا ما جاء في قوله تعالى {وقالت اخرج عليهن فلما رأينه أكبرنه وقطعن أيديهن وقلن حاشا لله8 ما هذا بشرا} أي إنسان من الناس. {إن هذا إلا ملك} أي ما هذا إلا ملك {كريم} وذلك لجماله وما وهبه الله تعالى من حسن وجمال في خلقه وخلقه. وهنا قالت ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله {قالت فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه} أي هذا هو الفتى الجميل الذي لمتنني في حبه ومراودته عن نفسه {ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم} أي راودته فعلا وامتنع عن إجابتي. {ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره} أي به مما أريده منه {ليسجنن وليكونا من الصاغرين} أي الذليلين المهانين. وهكذا اسمعته تهديدها أمام النسوة المعجبات به. ومن هنا فزع يوسف إلى ربّه ليخلصه من مكر هذه المرأة وكيدها فقال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه {قال ربّ السجن أحب إليّ مما يدعونني إليه} أي يا رب فلذا عد كلامه هذا سؤالاً لربه ودعاء السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه من الإثم، {وألاّ تصرف عني كيدهن} أي كيد النسوة {أصب إليهن} أي أَملْ إليهن {وأكن} أي بفعل ذلك {من الجاهلين} أي الآثمين بارتكاب معصيتك.
وهذا ما لا أريده وهو ما فررت منه {فاستجاب له ربه} أي أجابه في دعائه وصرف عنه كيدهن إنه تعالى هو السميع لأقوال عباده ودُعَاءِ عبده وصفيه يوسف عليه السلام العليم بأحوال وأعمال عباده ومنهم عبده يوسف. ولذا استجاب له فطمأنه وأذهب الألم ألم الخوف من نفسه، وله الحمد والمنة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان طبيعة الإنسان في حب الإطلاع وتتبع الأخبار.
2- رغبة الإنسان في الثأر لكرامته، وما يحميه من دم أو مال أو عرض.
3- ضعف النساء أمام الرجال، وعدم قدرتهن على التحمل كالرجال.
4- إيثار يوسف عليه السلام السجن على معصية الله تعالى وهذه مظاهر الصديقية.
5- الجهل بالله تعالى وبأسمائه وصفاته ووعده ووعيده وشرعه هو سبب كل الجرائم في الأرض.
__________
1 نسوة بكسر النون وضمها والجمع الكثير نساء. ولا واحدة من لفظه إذ مفرد النسوة امرأة من غير لفظه.
2 {فتاها} نسب إليها وهو لزوجها باعتبار أنه يخدمها بملك زوجها له فصحّ نسبته إليها، وقيل: إن زوجها وهبه إيّاها كما وهبت سارة هاجر لإبراهيم عليه السلام.
3 شغاف القلب: غلافه، وهو: جلدة عليه، وقرىء: شعفها بالعين المهملة أي: أحرق حبّه قلبها، يقال: شعفه الحب: إذا أحرق قلبه.
4 وجه مكرهن: أنهن لما سمعن بجمال يوسف وحسنه، رغبن في النظر إليه فاحتلن لذلك بالحديث عن زليخا وانتقادها في حبها لخادمها.
5 في الكلام حذف تقديره: فأرسلت إليهن تدعوهنّ إلى وليمة لتوقعن فيما وقعت فيه. أعتدت: هذا من العتاد وهو ما جعل عدّة لشيء ومنه العتاد الحربي وهو ما أعدّ للحرب من أنواع السلاح.
6 أصل: {متكأ} موتكأ، حذفت منه الواو كمتزن من وزنت، ومتعدّ من وعدت وقرىء: متكاً غير مهموز وهو الأترج وأمّا مهموزاً فهو: كل ما اتكىء عليه عند الجلوس.
7 قال مجاهد: ليس قطعاً تبينُ به اليد، وإنما خدش وحزر وهو معروف في كلام العرب، يقال قطع يده إذا جرحها.
8 قرىء: {حاش لله} و {حاشا لله} ، وفيه أربع لغات، ويقال: حاشا زيداً وحاشاً زيداً، ومعناه هنا: معاذ الله.
******************************  *******
ثُمَّ بَدَا لَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا رَأَوُا الْآيَاتِ لَيَسْجُنُنَّهُ حَتَّى حِينٍ (35) وَدَخَلَ مَعَهُ السِّجْنَ فَتَيَانِ قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَعْصِرُ خَمْرًا وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَحْمِلُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي خُبْزًا تَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْهُ نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (36) قَالَ لَا يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلَّا نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ (37) وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ (38) 
شرح الكلمات:
ثم بدا لهم: أي ظهر لهم.
الآيات: أي الدلائل على براءة يوسف.
أعصر خمرا: أي أعصر عنباً ليكون خمرا.
واتبعت ملة: أي دين.
ما كان لنا: أي ما انبغى لنا ولا صح منّا.
أن نشرك بالله من شيء: أي أن أشرك بالله شيئا من الشرك وإن قل ولا من الشركاء وإن عظموا أو حقروا.
ذلك من فضل الله علينا: أي ذلك التوحيد والدين الحق.
وعلى الناس: إذ جاءتهم الرسل به ولكنهم ما شكروا فلم يتبعوا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن يوسف عليه السلام وما حدث له بعد ظهور براءته من تهمة امرأة العزيز قال تعالى {ثم بدا لهم من بعد ما رأوا الآيات ليسجننه حتى حين} أي ثم ظهر للعزيز ومن معه من بعد ما رأوا الدلائل الواضحة على براءة يوسف وذلك كقدّ القميص من دُبر ونطق الطفل وحكمه في القضية بقوله {إن كان قميصه} الخ وهي أدلة كافية في براءة يوسف إلا أنهم رأوا سجنه إلى حين1 ما، أي ريثما تسكن النفوس وتنسى الحادثة ولم يبق لها ذكر بين الناس. وقوله تعالى {ودخل معه السجن2 فتيان} أي فقرروا سجنه وادخلوه السجن ودخل معه فتيان أي خادمان كانا يخدمان ملك البلاد بتهمة وجهت3 إليهما. وقوله تعالى {قال أحدهما إني أراني أعصر خمرا ومال الآخر إني أراني أحمل فوق رأسي خبزاً تأكل الطير منه نبئنا بتأويله إنا نراك من المحسنين} وكان هذا الطلب منهما بعد أن أعجبا بسلوكه مع أهل السجن وحسن معاملته وسألاه عن معارفه فأجابهم بأنه يعرف تعبير الرؤيا فعندئذ قالا هيا نجربه فندعي4 أنا رأينا كذا وكذا وسألاه فأجابهما بما أخبر تعالى به في هذه الآيات: {قال لا يأتيكما طعام ترزقانه إلا نبأتكما بتأويله قبل5 أن يأتيكما} واللفظ محتمل لما يأتيهما في المنام أو اليقظة وهو لما علمه الله تعالى يخبرهما به قبل وصوله إليهما وبما يؤول إليه. وعلل لهما مبيّناً سبب علمه هذا بقوله {ذلكما مما علّمني ربّي إني6 تركت ملة قوم لا يؤمنون بالله وهم بالآخرة كافرون} وهم الكنعانيون والمصريون إذ كانوا مشركين يعبدون الشمس وغيرها، تركت ملة الكفر واتبعت ملة الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، ثم واصل حديثه معهما دعوة لهما إلى الإيمان بالله والدخول في الإسلام فقال {ما كان لنا} أي ما ينبغي لنا أن نشرك بالله من شيء فنؤمن به ونَعْبُدُه معه، ثم أخبرهما أن هذا لم يكن باجتهاد منهم ولا باحتيال، وإنما هو من فضل الله تعالى عليهم، فقال ذلك من فضل الله علينا7، وعلى الناس إذ خلقهم ورزقهم وكلأهم ودعاهم إلى الهدى وبيّنه لهم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون8 فهم لا يؤمنون ولا يعبدون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- دخول يوسف السجن بداية أحداث ظاهرها محرق وباطنها مشرق.
2- دخول السجن ليس دائما دليلا على أنه بيت المجرمين والمنحرفين إذ دخله صفيٌ لله تعالى يوسف عليه السلام.
3- تعبير الرؤى تابع لصفاء الروح وقوة الفراسة وهي في يوسف علم لدني خاص.
4- استغلال المناسبات للدعوة إلى الله تعالى كما استغلها يوسف عليه السلام.
5- وجوب البراءة من الشرك وأهله.
6- اطلاق لفظ الآباء على الجدود إذ كل واحد هو أب لمن بعده.
__________
1 ذُكر للحين آماد مختلفة: فقد قيل: ستة أشهر، وقيل: ثلاثة عشر شهراً وقيل: تسع سنين، وما في التفسير أصح تلك الأقوال.
2 رضي بالسجن ولم يرض ارتكاب الفاحشة لعصمة الله تعالى له، ومن هنا قال العلماء: لو أكره مؤمن على الفاحشة أو السجن لتعيّن عليه أن يدخل السجن ولا يرتكب الفاحشة.
3 هذه التهمة هي: تآمرهما على قتل الملك بوضع سمّ في طعامه أو شرابه، وفعلاً كان الطاهي قد وضع سماً في الطعام وأعطى حيواناً فمات لفوره، ومن ثمّ أدخلا السجن معاً نظراً للحكم عليهما.
4 روي أنه قال لهما: فما رأيتما؟ فقال الخباز: رأيت كأنّي اختبزت في ثلاثة تنانير وجعلته في ثلاث سلال فوضعته على رأسي فجاء الطير فأكل منهن، وقال الآخر رأيت كأني أخذت ثلاثة عناقيد من عنب أبيض فعصرتهن في ثلاث أوانٍ، ثمّ صفيته فسقيت الملك كعادتي فيما مضى هذا معنى قوله: {إني أراني أعصر خمرا} .
5 أي: بتفسيره في اليقظة، فقالا له: هذا من فعل العرّافين والكهنة فردّ عليهما قائلا: {ذلكما مما علّمني ربّي} .
6 لمّا ردّ عليهما بقوله: {ذلكما مما علمني ربي} علل له بقوله: {إني تركت ملة قوم..} .
7 إذ جعلنا أنبياء ورسلا ندعوا الناس إلى عبادة ربهم، وتوحيده فيها ليكملوا عليها ويسعدوا في الدارين.
8 أي: لا يعرفون نعمة الله تعالى عليهم بإرسال الرسل إليهم مبشرين ومنذرين فلذا هم لا يعبدون الله ولا يوحدونه فيها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (6)  
الحلقة (511)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 613الى صــــ 617)

**يَاصَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (39) مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (40) يَاصَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَمَّا أَحَدُكُمَا فَيَسْقِي رَبَّهُ خَمْرًا وَأَمَّا الْآخَرُ فَيُصْلَبُ فَتَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْ رَأْسِهِ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ تَسْتَفْتِيَانِ (41) وَقَالَ لِلَّذِي ظَنَّ أَنَّهُ نَاجٍ مِنْهُمَا اذْكُرْنِي عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ فَأَنْسَاهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ذِكْرَ رَبِّهِ فَلَبِثَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِضْعَ سِنِينَ (42)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا صاحبي السجن: أي يا صاحبي في السجن وهما الفتيان صاحب طعام الملك وصاحب شرابه.
أأرباب متفرقون: أي آلهة متفرقون هنا وهناك أي في ذواتهم وصفاتهم وأماكنهم.
من دونه: أي من دون الله سبحانه وتعالى.
إلا أسماء.: أي مجرد اسم إله، وإلا في الحقيقة هو ليس بإله إنما هو صنم.
ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان: أي لم يأمر الله تعالى بعبادتها بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة.
فيسقي ربه خمرا: أي يسقي سيده الذي هو ملك البلاد شراب الخمر.
فيصلب: يقتل مصلوباً على خشبة كما هي عادة القتل عندهم.
قضي الأمر: أي فرغ منه وبتّ فيه.
ظن انه ناج منهما: أي أيقن إنه محكوم ببراءته.
اذكرني عند ربك: أي أذكرني عند الملك بأني مسجون ظلما بدون جريمة.
فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربه: أي أنسى الشيطان يوسف ذكر ربّه تعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن يوسف وهو في السجن لقد سبق أن استعبر الفتيان يوسف رؤياهما أي طلبا منه أن يعبرها لهما لما علما منه أنه يعبر الرؤى غير أن يوسف استغل الفرصة وأخذ يحدثهما عن أسباب علمه بتعبير الرؤى وأنه تركه لملّة الكفر وإيمانه بالله تعالى وحده وأنه في ذلك متّبع ملة آبائه إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، وانه لا ينبغي لهم أن يشركوا بالله وفي هذا تعريض بما عليه أهل السجن من الشرك بالله تعالى بعبادة الأصنام، وواصل حديثه داعياً إلى الله تعالى فقال ما أخبر به تعالى في هذا السياق {يا صاحبي1 السجن آرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار} فخاطب صاحبيه يا صاحبي السجن أخبراني واصدقاني: آرباب أي آلهة متفرقون هنا وهناك، هذا صنم وهذا كوكب، وهذا إنسان، وهذا حيوان، وهذا لونه كذا وهذا لونه كذا خير أم الله الواحد في ذاته وصفاته القهار لكل ما عداه من سائر المخلوقات، ولم يكن لهم من جواب سوى {الله الواحد القهار} إن العقل يقضي بهذا. ثم خاطب أهل السجن كافة فقال {ما تعبدون من دونه} 2 أي من دون الله الواحد القهار {إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم} إنها مجرد أسماء لا غير إذ كونكم تطلقون لفظ إله أو رب على صنم أو كوكب مرسوم له صورة لا يكون بذلك ربّاً وإلهاً إن الرب هو الخالق الرازق المدبر أما المخلوق المرزوق الذي لا يملك نفعا ولا ضراً لنفسه فضلا عن غيره فإطلاق الربّ والإله عليه كذب وزور، إنّها أسماء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان3 حجة ولا برهاناً فتعبد لذلك بحكم أن الله أمر بعبادتها. ثم قال لهم {إن الحكم إلا لله} أي ما الحكم إلا لله، وقد حكم بأن لا يعبد إلا هو، إذاً فكل عبادة لغيره هي باطلة يجب تركها والتخلي عنها، ذلك الدين القيم أخبرهم أن عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة غيره هي الدين القويم والصراط المستقيم إلا أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون فجهلهم بمعرفة ربهم الحق الذي خلقهم ورزقهم ويدبر حياتهم وإليه. مرجعهم هو الذي جعلهم يعبدون ما ينحتون ويؤلهون ما يصنعون. ولما فرغ من دعوته إلى ربّه التفت إلى من طلبا منه تعبير رؤياهما فقال: ما أخبر تعالى به عنه {يا صاحبي السجن أما أحدكما فيسقي ربّه خمرا} أي سيطلق سراحه2 ويعود إلى عمله عند الملك فيسقيه الخمر كما كان يسقيه من قبل، وأما الآخر وهو طباخ الملك المتهم بأنه أراد أن يضع في طعام الملك السم ليقتله، فيصلب فتأكل الطير من رأسه بعد صلبه. وهنا قالا: إننا لم نر شيئاً وإنما سألناك لنجربك لا غير فرد عليهما قائلا {قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان} أي فرغ منه وبُت فيه رأيتما أم لم تريا. ثم قال للذي ظن أنّه ناج منهما ما أخبر تعالى به عنه {اذكرني عند ربك} 5 أي عند سيدك وكانوا يطلقون على السيد المالك لفظ الربّ. فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربّه6 أي أنسى الشيطان يوسف عليها السلام ذكر ربّه تعالى حيث التفت بقلبه إلى الخادم والملك ونسى الله تعالى فعاقبه ربّه الحق فلبث في السجن بضع سنين أي سبع سنوات عداً.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب اغتنام الفرص للدعوة إلى الله تعالى.
2- تقرير التوحيد عن طريق أحاديث السابقين.
3- لا حكم في شيء إلا بحكم الله تعالى فالحق ما أحقه الله والباطل ما أبطله والدين ما شرعه.
4- مشروعية الاستفتاء في كل مشكل من الأمور.
5-غفلة يوسف عليه السلام فإقباله على الفتى وقوله له اذكرني عند ربك ناسياً مولاه الحق ووليه الذي أنجاه من القتل وغيابة الجب، وفتنة النساء جعلته يحبس في السجن سبع سنين.
__________**
1 أطلق لفظ الصحبة لطول مكثهما في السجن كقوله تعالى: {أصحاب الجنة} وأصحاب النار. وذلك لطول المقام فيهما.
2 بيّن بذلك عجز تلك الآلهة الباطلة.
3 أي: من حجّة تحكم بمشروعية عبادتها كما تفعلون.
4 أي: بعد ثلاثة أيام، وكذلك كان.
5 إطلاق لفظ الربّ على السيد كان عند من قبلنا أمّا نحن امّة الإسلام، فقد نهينا عن ذلك، روى مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لا يقل أحدكم: اسق ربّك أطعم ربّك وضىء ربك، ولا يقل أحدكم: ربّي، وليقل سيدي ومولاي، ولا يقل أحدكم عبدي وأمتي وليقل: فتاي فتاتي غلامي".
6 عجباً لبعض المفسرين كيف يرجعون الضمير في قوله: {فأنساه الشيطان} إلى الفتى الخادم. ولم يرجعوه إلى يوسف عليه السلام كما رجحه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره، إذ لو كان الضمير يصحّ رجوعه إلى الخادم لكان النظم القرآني هكذا: فأنساه الشيطان ذكر يوسف عند ربّه فلبث في السجن.**
******************************  **********
**وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنْبُلَاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَاأَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ (43) قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلَامٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الْأَحْلَامِ بِعَالِمِينَ (44) وَقَالَ الَّذِي نَجَا مِنْهُمَا وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ أَنَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِتَأْوِيلِهِ فَأَرْسِلُونِ (45) يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُ أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنْبُلَاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ لَعَلِّي أَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (46)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الملك: ملك مصر الذي العزيز وزير من وزرائه واسمه الريان بن الوليد.
سبع عجاف: هزال غير سمان.
يا أيها الملأ: أيها الأشراف والأعيان من رجال الدولة.
أفتوني في رؤياي: أي عبروها لي.
أضغاث أحلام: أي أخلاط أحلام كاذبة لا تعبير لها إلا ذاك.
وادّكر بعد امة: أي وتذكر بعد حين من الزمن أي قرابة سبع سنين.
يوسف أيها الصديق: أي يا يوسف أيها الصديق أي يا كثير الصدق علم ذلك منه في السجن.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن يوسف وهو في محنته إنه لما قارب الفرج أوانه رأى ملك مصر رؤيا أهالته وطلب من رجال دولته تعبيرها، وهو ما أخبر تعالى به في هذه الآيات إذ قال عز وجل: {وقال الملك} أي ملك البلاد {إني أرى} أي في منامي {سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع بقرات عجاف1} أي مهازيل في غاية الهزال {وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر} أي سنبلات يابسات. ثم واجه رجال العلم والدولة حوله وقد جمعهم لذلك فقال {يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في رؤياي إن كنتم للرؤيا تعبرون} أي تؤولون. فأجابوه بما أخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله {قالوا أضغاث أحلام2} أي رؤياك هذه هي من أضغاث الأحلام التي لا تعبر، إذ قالوا {وما نحن بتأويل الأحلام بعالمين} والمراد من الأضغاث الأخلاط وفي الحديث الصحيح "الرؤيا من الرحمن والحلم من الشيطان". وقوله تعالى {وقال الذي نجا منهما} أي من صاحبي السجن، {وادّكر بعد امة3} أي وتذكر ما أوصاه به يوسف وهو يودعه عند باب السجن إذ قال له {اذكرني عند ربك} بعد حين من الزمن قرابة سبع سنوات. قال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه {أنا أنبئكم بتأويله فأرسلون} أي إلى يوسف في السجن فإنه أحسن من يعبر الرؤى فأرسلوه فدخل عليه وقال ما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله {يوسف} أي يا يوسف {أيها الصديق افتنا في سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات} وقوله {لعلي أرجع إلى الناس} أي الملك ورجاله {لعلهم يعلمون} أي ما تعبرها به أنت فينتفعون بذلك.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز الرؤيا الصالحة يراها الكافر والفاسق.
2- الرؤى نوعان حلم من الشيطان، ورؤيا من الرحمن.
3- النسيان من صفات البشر.
4- جواز وصف الإنسان بما فيه من غير إطراء كقوله أيها الصديق.
5- لعل تكون بمعنى كي التعليلية.
__________**
1 {عجاف} جمع عجفاء من عجُف يعجُف كعظُم يعظُم، والعجاف، المهاذيل والهُزال في الحيوان: الضعف لقلة الشحم واللحم.
2 الأضغاث: جمع ضغث والضّغث في اللغة: الحزمة من الشيء كالبقل والكلأ، والأحلام: الرؤيا المختلطة، ومالا تأويل له من الرؤى.
3 قرىء: {وادَّكَر بعد أمةٍ} بفتح الهمزة وتخفيف الميم أي: بعد نسيان يقال: أمِهَ أَمْهَاً إذا نُسي، قال الشاعر:
أمهت وكنت لا أنسى حديثاً
كذاك الدهر يودي بالعقول
{وادكر} أصلها: واذدكر، فأبدلت التاء دالا، ثم أدغمت الذال في الدال فصارت: وادكر، وذلك لمناسبتين الأولى: لقرب مخرج التاء من الذال والثانية: رخاوة الدال ولينها فحصل الإدغام لذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (7)  
الحلقة (512)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 618الى صــــ 621)


**قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدتُّمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنبُلِهِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ (47) ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ (48) ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ (49)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
دأبا: أي متتابعة على عادتكم.
فذروه في سنبله: أي اتركوه في سنبله لا تدرسوه.
سبع شداد: أي صعاب قاسية لما فيها من الجدب.
بما تحصنون: أي تحفظونه وتدخرونه للبذر والحاجة.
يغاث الناس: أي يُغيثهم ربهم بالأمطار وجريان النيل.
وفيه يعصرون: أي ما من شأنه أن يعصر كالزيتون والعنب وقصب السكر.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {قال تزرعون} إلى آخره هو جواب يوسف للذي استفتاه أي طلب منه تعبير رؤيا الملك قال له في بيان تأويل الرؤيا تزرعون بمعنى ازرعوا سبع سنين دأباً أي1 متتالية كعادتكم في الزرع كل سنة وهي تأويل السبع البقرات السمان، فما حصدتم من زروع فذروه في سنبله أي اتركوه بدون درس حتى لا يفسد2 إلا قليلا مما تأكلون أي فادرسوه لذلك. ثم يأتي بعد ذلك أي من بعد المخصبات سبع3 شداد أي مجدبات صعاب وهي تأويل السبع البقرات العجاف يأكلن ما قدمتم لهن أي من الحبوب التي احتفظتم بها من السبع المخصبات يريد تأكلونه فيهن إلا قليلا مما تحصنون4 أي تدخرونه للبذور ونحوه. ثم يأتي بعد ذلك عام فيه5 يغاث الناس وفيه يعصرون أي يأتي من بعد السبع السنين المجدبات عام فيه يغاث الناس بالمطر وفيه يعصرون العنب والزيت وكل ما يعصر لوجود الخصب فيه. وقوله ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك عام الخ. هذا لم تدل عليه الرؤيا وإنما هو مما علّمه الله تعالى يوسف فأفادهم به من غير ما سألوه ذلك إحساناً منه ولحكمة عالية أرادها الله تعالى. وهو الحكيم العليم.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- أرض مصر أرض فلاحة وزراعة من عهدها الأول.
2- الاحتفاظ بالفائض في الصوامع وغيرها مبدأ اقتصادي هام ومفيد.
3- كمال يوسف في حسن تعبير الرؤى شيء عظيم.
4- فضل يوسف عليه السلام على أهل مصر حيث أفادهم بأكثر مما سألوا.
__________**
1 {دأبا} : أي: متتالية متتابعة وهي مصدر على غير معناه لأنّ معنى تزرعون تدأبون كعادتكم في الزراعة سبع سنين. وقرىء دأباً بسكون الهمزة وأصل الدأب: العادة، ومنه قول الشاعر:
كدأبك من أم الحويرث قبلها
وجارتها أم الرباب بمأسل
2 أي: بأكل السوس له.
3 هذه الآية دليل على مشروعية المصالح الشرعية المرسلة، التي هي حفظ الأديان، والنفوس، والعقول، والأنساب، والأموال، فكل ما تضمّن تحصيل شيء من هذه الكليات الخمس فهو مصلحة، وكل ما يُفوِّت شيئاً منها فهو مفسدة ودفعه مصلحة، ولا خلاف أن مقصود الشارع إرشاد الناس إلى مصالحهم الدنيوية والأخروية. على هذا أهل السنة والجماعة.
4 {تحصنون} : أي: تحبسونه وتخزنونه لتزرعوه وفي هذه دليل على رُؤْيا الكافرِ وأنّه قد يرى ما هو حق، وذلك بتدبير الله تعالى.
5 يقال: غوّث الرجل: إذا قال: واغوثاه، والاسم الغوث، والغواث واستغاثة فأغاثه إغاثة والاسم الغياث، والغيث: المطر.* *
******************************  *****
**قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدْتُمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنْبُلِهِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ (47) ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ (48) ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ (49)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وقال الملك ائتوني به: أي بيوسف.
فلما جاءه الرسول: أي مبعوث الملك.
ارجع إلى ربّك: أي سيدك.
ما بال النسوة.: ما حالهن.
ما خطبكن: ما شأنكن.
حاش لله: أي تنزيهاً لله تعالى عن العجز أن يخلق بشراً عفيفا.
حصحص الحق: وضح وظهر الحق.
**معنى الآيات:**
إن رؤيا الملك كانت تدبيراً من الله تعالى لإخراج يوسف من السجن إنه بعد أن رأى الملك الرؤيا وعجز رجاله عن تعبيرها وتذكّر أحد صاحبي السجن ما وصّاه به يوسف، وطلب من الملك أن يرسله إلى يوسف في السجن ليستفتيه في الرؤيا وأرسلوه واستفتاه فأفتاه وذهب به إلى الملك فأعجبه التعبير وعرف مدلوله أمر بإحضار يوسف لإكرامه لما ظهر له من العلم والكمال وهو ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله {وقال الملك ائتوني به} أي يوسف {فلما جاءه الرسول} أي جاء يوسف رسول الملك وهو صاحبه الذي كان معه في السجن ونجا من العقوبة وعاد إلى خدمة الملك فقال له إن الملك يدعوك فقال له عد إليه1 وإسأله {ما بال النسوة2 التي قطّعن أيديهن} أي قل له يسأل عن حال النسوة اللائي قطعن أيديهن والمرأة التي اتهمتني فجمع الملك النسوة وسألهن قائلا ما خطبكن3 إذ راودتن يوسف عن نفسه؟ فأجبن قائلات حاش لله ما علمنا عليه من سوء أي نُنَزِهُ الله تعالى أن يعجز أن يخلق بشرا عفيفا مثل هذا. ما علمنا عليه من سوء.
وهنا قالت امرأة العزيز زليخا ما اخبر تعالى به عنها {الآن حصحص الحق4} أي وضح وبان وظهر {أنا راودته عن نفسه} وليس هو الذي راودني، {وإنه لمن الصادقين} وقوله تعالى {ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب} هذا إخبار عن يوسف عليه السلام فإنه قال ذلك أي امتناعي من الخروج من السجن وعدم إجابتي الملك وطلبي إليه أن يسأل عن حال النسوة حتى تم الذي تم من براءتي على لسان النسوة عامة، وامرأة العزيز خاصة حيث اعترفت قطعياً ببراءتي وقررت أنها هي التي راودتني عن نفسي فأبيت ورفضت فعلت هذا ليعلم زوجها العزيز أني لم أخنه في أهله في غيبته وأن عرضه مصان وشرفه لم يدنس لأنه ربي أحسن مثواي. وإن الله لا يهدى كيد الخائنين فلو كنت خائنا ما هداني لمثل هذا الموقف المشرف والذي أصبحت به مبرأ الساحة سليم العرض طاهر الثوب والساحة.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل العلم وشرفه إذ به رفع الملك يوسف إلى حضرته وهو رفيع.
2- فضيلة الحلم والأناة وعدم التسرع في الأمور.
3- فضيلة الصدق وقول الحق ولو كان على النفس.
4- شرف زليخا5 بإقرارها بذنبها رفعها مقاما ساميا وأنزلها درجة عالية فقد تصبح بعد قليل زوجة لصفي الله يوسف الصديق بن الصديق زوجة له في الدنيا وزوجة له في الآخرة وهذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.
__________**
1 أبى أن يخرج إلا أن تصح براءته للملك مما قذف به وأنّ حبسه كان بلا جرم روى الترمذي أن الني صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إنّ الكريم بن الكريم بن الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن إبراهيم. قال: لو لبثت في السجن ما لبث ثم جاءني الرسول أجبت" وروى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: "قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يرحم الله لوطاً لقد كان يأوي إلى ركن شديد، ولو لبثت في السجن ما لبث يوسف لأجبت الداعي، ونحن أحق من إبراهيم إذ قال له: {أو لم تؤمن؟ قال: بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي} .
2 ذكر النسوة جملة: حتى لا يؤذي امرأة العزيز لو خصها بالذكر إكراما منه وحلماً، وكمالا خلقيا وإلاّ فالمراد زليخا.
3 قوله {ما خطبكن} : جرى فيه على سنّة يوسف إذ خاطب النسوة كافة ولم يفرد زليخا وهذا أيضاً من باب الستر متي أمكن ولم تحوج الحال إلى التعيين والكشف.
4 {حصحص} أي: تبيّن وظهر، وأصله: حصص فقيل: حصحص، نحو: كفكف في كفف، وأصل الحصّ: استئصال الشيء من حص الشعر: إذا استأصله جزاً، قال الشعر:
قد حصّت البيضة رأسي فما
أطعم نوماً غير تهجاع
أي: النوم الخفيف، ومنه الحصّة: القطعة من الشيء، فالمعنى إذاً بانت حصة الحق من حصة الباطل.
5 ذهبت في التفسير مذهب إمام المفسرين ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى وكثير من علماء السلف إلى أنّ القائل: {ذلك ليعلم إني لم أخنه بالغيب إلى قوله غفور رحيم} هو يوسف عليه السلام: أي: إنه لما جاء الرسول يدعوه إلى حضرة الملك أبى أن يجيب الدعوة حتى يحقق الملك في قضيته التي سجن فيها ثمّ بعد ذلك يخرج. ودعا الملك النسوة وحقق معهن وبرأن يوسف بقولهن: ما علمنا عليه من سوء، وقول امرأة العزيز أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين كأن سائلا قال ليوسف: لم لَم تجب الداعي؟ فأجاب: ذلك أي: فعلت ذلك ليعلم أي: العزيز: أني لم أخنه بالغيب، ثم قال تواضعاً: وما أبرىء نفسي إذ هم بضرب زليخا لما ألحت عليه وأرادت ضربه.
وذهبت إلى هذا مرجحاً له لأمرين الأول: ترجيح إمام المفسرين له والثاني: أنَّى لتلك المرأة المشركة أن ترقى إلى هذا المستوى فتقول: وما أبرىء نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي إن ربي غفور رحيم. إنّ هذا الكلام لا يجري إلا على لسان الأنبياء والصالحين.
ومع هدا فمن رجّح أن يكون القول قول زليخا كابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى فلا بأس، ويجب على الجميع أن يقول الله أعلم.
إذ قولنا مجرد ارتئاء رأيناه والعلم الحق لله وحده لا شريك له.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (8)  
الحلقة (513)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 622الى صــــ 626)

**الجزء الثالث عشر**
**وَمَا أُبَرِّىءُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلاَّ مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّيَ إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (53) وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مِكِينٌ أَمِينٌ (54) قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَآئِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ (55) وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاء نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَن نَّشَاء وَلاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (56) وَلَأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَكَانُواْ يَتَّقُونَ (57)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لأمارة بالسوء: أي كثيرة الأمر والسوء هو ما يُسيء إلى النفس البشرية مثل الذنوب.
إلا ما رحم ربي: أي إلا من رحمه الله فإن نفسه لا تأمر بالسوء لطيبها وطهارتها.
استخلصه لنفسي: أجعله من خلصائي من أهل مشورتي وأسراري.
مكين أمين: أي ذو مكانة تتمكن بها من فعل ما تشاء، أمين مؤتمن على كل شيء عندنا.
خزائن الأرض: أي خزائن الدولة في أرض مصر.
إني حفيظ عليم: أي أحافظ على ما تسنده إليّ واحفظه، عليم بتدبيره.
يتبوأ: أي ينزل ويحل حيث يشاء بعد ما كان في غيابة الجُب وضيق السجن.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث على يوسف عليه السلام فقوله تعالى: {وما أبرىء نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي إن ربي غفور رحيم} هذا من قول يوسف علية1 السلام، إذ قال لما طلب إلى الملك أن يحقق في قضية النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن وامرأة العزيز وتم التحقيق بالإعلان عن براءة يوسف مما أتهم به قال ذلك، أي فعلت ليعلم العزيز أني لم أخنه بالغيب، وأن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين. وهضماً لنفسه من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فقد همَّ بضرب زليخا كما تقدم، قال: {وما أبرىء نفسي} وعلل لذلك فقال {إن النفس} أي البشرية {لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي2} إلا نفساً رحمها ربي بتوفيقها إلى تزكيتها وتطهيرها بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال فإنها تصبح نفساً مطمئنة تأمر بالخير وتنهى عن الشر3، وقوله: {إن ربي غفور رحيم} ذكر هذه الجملة تعليلاً لقوله: {وما أبرىء نفسي} فذكر وإن حصل منيّ هم بضرب وهو سوء فإني تبت إلى الله، والله غفور أي يعفو ويصفح فلا يؤاخذ من تاب إليه ويرحمه فإنه رحيم بالمؤمنين من عباده. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (53) أما الآية الثانية (54) والثالثة (55) فقد تضمنت استدعاء الملك ليوسف وما دار من حديث بينهما إذ قال تعالى: {وقال الملك} الريان بن الوليد {ائتوني به} أي بيوسف بعد أن ظهر له علمه وكماله الروحي {أستخلصه لنفسي} أي أجعله خالصاً لي أستشيره في أمري واستعين به على مهام ملكي وجاء يوسف من السجن وجلس إلى الملك وتحدث معه وسأله عن موضوع سني الخصب والجدب فأجابه بما أثلج صدره من التدابير الحكيمة السديدة وهنا قال له ما أَخْبرَ تعالى به قال له: {إنَّك اليوم لدينا مكين أمين} أي ذو مكانة عندنا تمكنك من التصرف في البلاد كيف تشاء أمين على كل شيء عندنا فأجابه يوسف بما أخبر به تعالى بقوله: {قال اجعلني4 على خزائن الأرض} أي أرض مصر ومعنى هذا أنه حل محل العزيز الذي قد مات في تلك الأيام. وعلل لطلبه وزارة المال والاقتصاد بقوله: {إنّي حفيظ عليم} أي حفيظ على ما أتولى تدبيره عليم بكيفية الإدارة وتدبير الشؤون. وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (56) : {وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء} أي بمثل هذه الأسباب والتدابير مكنا ليوسف في أرض مصر يتبوأ منها أي ينزل حيث يشاء يتقلب فيها أخذاً وعطاء وإنشاء وتعميراً لأنه أصبح وزيراً مطلق التصرف. وقوله تعالى: {نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء} أي رحمته من عبادنا ولا نضيع أجر المحسنين، وهذا وعد من الله تعالى لأهل الإحسان بتوفيتهم أجورهم، ويوسف عليه السلام من شاء الله رحمتهم كما هو من أهل الإحسان الذين يوفيهم الله تعالى أجورهم في الدنيا والآخرة، وأخبر تعالى أن أجر الآخرة خير للذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون، ترغيبا في الإيمان والتقوى إذ بهما تنال ولاية الله تعالى عز وجل إذ أولياؤه هم المؤمنون المتقون.
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضيلة هضم النفس باتهامها بالنقص والتقصير.
2- تحقيق الحكمة القائلة: المرءُ مخبوء تحت لسانه.
3- جواز ذكْرِ المًرشِّح للعمل كحذق الصنعة ونحوه ولا يعد تزكية للنفس.
4- فضيلة الإحسان في المعتقد والقول والعمل.
5- فضل الإيمان والتقويم.
__________
**1 على ما رجحته في التفسير. وعلى قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وتلميذه ابن القيم فهو من قول امرأة العزيز.
2 {ما رحم} ما: بمعنى: مَنْ، وهي شائعة الاستعمال، من ذلك: فانكحوا ما طاب لكم. أي: من طبن لكم من النساء.
3 وبذلك يتمّ عصمتها بإذن الله تعالى.
4 قال بعض أهل العلم: في الآية دليل على جواز عمل الرجل الصالح للرجل الكافر أو الفاجر إذا كان ذلك لا يضرّ بدينه، وهو كذلك، وفيها دليل على جواز ذكر طالب العمل كفاءته العلمية حتى يسند إليه العمل على أن يكون صادقاً في ذلك، وليس هذا من باب: {فلا تزكوا أنفسكم} ولا هو من باب طلب الإمارة حيث قال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لن نستعمل على عملنا هذا مَنْ أراده" رواه مسلم.**
******************************  ****
**وَجَاء إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ فَدَخَلُواْ عَلَيْهِ فَعَرَفَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ مُنكِرُونَ (58) وَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُم بِجَهَازِهِمْ قَالَ ائْتُونِي بِأَخٍ لَّكُم مِّنْ أَبِيكُمْ أَلاَ تَرَوْنَ أَنِّي أُوفِي الْكَيْلَ وَأَنَاْ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (59) فَإِن لَّمْ تَأْتُونِي بِهِ فَلاَ كَيْلَ لَكُمْ عِندِي وَلاَ تَقْرَبُونِ (60) قَالُواْ سَنُرَاوِدُ عَنْهُ أَبَاهُ وَإِنَّا لَفَاعِلُونَ (61) وَقَالَ لِفِتْيَانِهِ اجْعَلُواْ بِضَاعَتَهُمْ فِي رِحَالِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَهَا إِذَا انقَلَبُواْ إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وجاء إخوة يوسف: من أرض كنعان لما بلغهم أن ملك مصر يبيع الطعام.
وهم له منكرون: أي غير عارفين أنه أخوهم.
ولما جهزهم بجهازهم: أي أكرمهم وزودهم بما يحتاجون إليه في سفرهم بعدما كال لهم ما ابتاعوه منه.
بأخ لكم من أبيكم: هو بِنْيامين لأنه لم يجيء معهم لأن والده لم يقدر على فراقه.
سنراود عنه أباه: أي سنجتهد في طلبه منه.
وقال لفتيانه: أي غلمانه وخدمه.
بضاعتهم: أي دراهمهم التي جاءوا يمتارون بها.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن قصة يوسف عليه السلام وتتبع أحداثها، إنه بعد أن ولي يوسف أمر الوزارة ومرت سنوات الخصب وجاءت سنوات الجدب فاحتاج أهل أرض كنعان إلى الطعام كغيرهم فبعث يعقوب عليه السلام بنيه يمتارون وكانوا عشرة رجال بعد أن علم أن ملك مصر يبيع الطعام، قال تعالى مخبراً عن حالهم: {وجاء إخوة1 يوسف} أي من أرض كنعان {فدخلوا عليه} أي على يوسف {فعرفهم وهم له منكرون} أي لم يعرفوه لتغيره بكبر السن وتغير أحواله2 وقوله تعالى: {ولما جهزهم بجهازهم3} أي كال لهم وحَمَّل لكل واحد بعيره بعد أن أكرمهم غاية الإكرام {قال ائتوني4 بأخ لكم من أبيكم} ولا شك أنه قد سألهم عن أحوالهم فأخبروه عن أبيهم وأولاده بالتفصيل فلذا قال لهم {ائتوني بأخ لكم من أبيكم} وهو بنيامين ورغبهم في ذلك بقوله: {ألا ترون أني أوفِ الكيل وأنا خير المنزلين} أي خير المضيفين لمن نزل عليهم {فإن لم تأتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي ولا تقربون} . بعد هذا الإلحاح عليهم أجابوه بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم بقوله: {قالوا سنراود عنه أباه وإنا لفاعلون} أي سنبذل جهدنا في طلبه حتى نأتي به، {وإنا لفاعلون} كما أخبرناك.
وقوله تعالى: {وقال لفتيانه5 اجعلوا بضاعتهم في رحالهم} يخبر تعالى عن قيل يوسف لغلمانه اجعلوا دراهمهم التي اشتروا بها الطعام في رحالهم من حيث لا يشعرون {لعلهم يعرفونها6 إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم لعلهم يرجعون7} كل هذا كان رغبة من يوسف في إحضار أخيه الشقيق فجعل رد الدراهم وسيلة لذلك لأنهم إذا وجدوها تحرجوا من أخذها فرجعوا بها. وجاءوا بأخيهم معهم، وهو مطلب يوسف عليه السلام حققه الله.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- عجيب تدبير الله تعالى إذ رؤيا الملك وتعبير يوسف لها وظهورها كما عبرها كان تدبيراً لولاية يوسف ثم لمجيء إخوته يطلبون الطعام لأهليهم ولتتم سلسلة الأحداث الآتية، فلا إله إلا الله، ولا رب سواه.
2- حسن تدبير يوسف عليه السلام للإتيان بأخيه بنيامين تمهيداً للإتيان بالأسرة كلها.
3- أثر الإيمان في السلوك، إذ عرف يوسف أن أخوته لا يستحلون أكل مال بغير حقه فجعل الدراهم في رحالهم ليرجعوا بها ومعهم أخوهم الذي يريد إحضاره.
__________**
1 جاءوا إلى مصر لما أصابهم القحط ليميروا.
2 ولطول المدة إذ مضى عليهم يوم فارقوه أربعون سنة.
3 الجهاز بالفتح والكسر: ما يحتاج إليه المسافر والمراد به: الطعام الذي امتاروه من عنده.
4 سبب طلب يوسف أخاهم أنه كان معهم أحد عشر بعيراً وهم عشرة وقالوا ليوسف: إنّ لنا أخاً تخلف عنا، وبعيره معنا، فسألهم لِمَ تخلّف؟ فقالوا: لحب أبيه إيّاه وذكروا له القصة وما جرى فيها، وهنا قال لهم: إن رجعتم للميرة مرّة أخرى فأتوني بأخٍ لكم من أبيكم، ورغّبهم في ذلك وحذّرهم من أن يأتوا بدونه فإنه لا يبيعهم الطعام الذي هو حاجتهم.
5 قرئ: {لفتيانه} و {لفتيته} قراءتان سبعيتان نحو: صبية وصبيان.
6 قال لعلهم يعرفونها: إذ من الجائز أن لا تسلم لهم بضاعتهم بأن تؤخذ منهم في الطريق مثلا.
7 من الجائز أن يكون ردّ البضاعة إلى إخوته لأنه كره أن يأخذها من أبيه وإخوته، ومن الجائز أن يكون ردّها إليهم لعلمه أنهم لا يأكلون الطعام بغير حقّه فسيرجعون بها، وهو المراد.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (9)  
الحلقة (514)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 627الى صــــ 632)


**وَقَالَ لِفِتْيَانِهِ اجْعَلُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ فِي رِحَالِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَهَا إِذَا انْقَلَبُوا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (62) فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا إِلَى أَبِيهِمْ قَالُوا يَاأَبَانَا مُنِعَ مِنَّا الْكَيْلُ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (63) قَالَ هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظًا وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (64) وَلَمَّا فَتَحُوا مَتَاعَهُمْ وَجَدُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ رُدَّتْ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالُوا يَاأَبَانَا مَا نَبْغِي هَذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا وَنَمِيرُ أَهْلَنَا وَنَحْفَظُ أَخَانَا وَنَزْدَادُ كَيْلَ بَعِيرٍ ذَلِكَ كَيْلٌ يَسِيرٌ (65) قَالَ لَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ مَعَكُمْ حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ فَلَمَّا آتَوْهُ مَوْثِقَهُمْ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ (66) وَقَالَ يَابَنِيَّ لَا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ (67)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
منع منا الكيل: أي منع الملك منا الكيل حتى نأتيه بأخينا.
نكتل: أي نحصل على الكيل المطلوب.
على أخيه من قبل: أي كما أمنتكم على يوسف من قبل وقد فرطتم فيه.
ما نبغي: أي أي شيء نبغي.
ونزداد كيل بعير: أي بدل ما كنا عشرة نصبح أحد عشر لكل واحد حمل بعير.
ذلك كيل يسير: أي على الملك لغناه وطوله فلا يضره أن يزيدنا حمل بعير.
موثقاً: أي عهدا مؤكدا باليمين.
إلا أن يحاط بكم: أي تهلكوا عن آخركم.
من شيء: أي أراد الله خلافه.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن يوسف وإخوته قال تعالى مخبراً عن رجوع إخوة يوسف من مصر إلى أرض كنعان بفلسطين: {فلما رجعوا إلى أبيهم} أي يعقوب عليه 
السلام {قالوا يا أبانا منع منا الكيل} أي منع1 منا ملك مصر الكيل إلا أن نأتي بأخينا بنيامين {فأرسل معنا أخانا نكتل2 وإنا له لحافظون} أن يناله مكروه بحال من الأحوال. فأجابهم يعقوب عليه السلام بما أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله: {قال هل آمنكم عليه} أي ما آمنكم عليه {إلا كما أمنتكم على أخيه من قبل} يعني يوسف لما ذهبوا به إلى البادية. {فالله خير حافظاً وهو أرحم الراحمين} 3 جرى هذا الحديث بينهم عند وصولهم وقبل فتح أمتعتهم، وأما بعد فتحها فقد قالوا ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {ولما فتحوا متاعهم وجدوا بضاعتهم} أي دراهمهم {ردت إليهم قالوا يا أبانا ما نبغي هذه بضاعتنا ردت إلينا} أي فأرسل معنا أخانا نذهب به إلى مصر {ونمير4 أهلنا ونحفظ أخانا ونزداد كيل بعير ذلك كيل يسير} لأن الملك المصري لا يبيع للنفر الواحد إلا حمل بعير نظراً لحاجة الناس إلى الطعام في هذه السنوات الصعبة للجدب العام في البلاد. فأجابهم يعقوب بما قال تعالى عنه {قال لن أرسله معكم حتى تؤتونِ موثقاً من الله} أي حتى تعطوني عهداً مؤكداً باليمين على أن تأتوني به {لتأتنني به إلا أن يحاط بكم} 5 بعدو ونحوه فتهلكوا جميعاً فأعطوه ما طلب منهم من عهد وميثاق، قال تعالى: {فلما آتوه موثقهم قال الله على ما نقول وكيل} أي شهيد عليّ وعليكم، أي فأشهد الله تعالى على عهدهم. ولما أرادوا السفر إلى مصر حملته العاطفة الأبوية والرحمة الإيمانية على أن قال لهم ما أخبر تعالى عنه: {وقال يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة} أي لا تدخلوا وأنتم أحد عشر رجلا من باب واحد فتسرع إليكم العين6، وإنما ادخلوا من عدة أبواب فلا تُرون جماعة واحدة أبناء رجل واحد فلا تصيبكم عين الحاسدين ثم قال: {وما أغني عنكم من الله من شيء} ، وهو كذلك {إن الحكم إلا لله} فما شاءه كان. {عليه توكلت} أي فوضت أمري إليه {وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون} أي فليفوض إليه المتوكلون أمورهم لأنه الكافي ولا كافي على الحقيقة إلا هو عز جاره وعظم سلطانه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان مدى توكل يعقوب عليه السلام على الله وثقته في ربّه عز وجل، ومعرفته بأسمائه وصفاته، وكيف لا وهو أحد أنبياء الله ورسله عليهم السلام.
2- جواز أخذ العهد المؤكد في الأمور الهامة ولو على أقرب الناس كالأبناء مثلاً.
3- لا بأس بتخوف المؤمن من إصابة العين وأخذ الحيطة للوقاية منها مع اعتقاد أن ذلك لا يغني من الله شيئاً وأن الحكم لله وحده في خلقه لا شريك له في ذلك.
4- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى وإمضاء العمل الذي تعيَّن وتفويض أمر ما يحدث لله تعالى.
__________**
1 إذ قال لهم: {فإن لم تأتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي ولا تقربون} .
2 أصل نكتل: نكتال فحذفت الألف لسكون اللام بالجازم وقرىء بالياء يكتل: أي أخوهم بنيامين.
3 وقرىء: {خير حفظاً} ، قراءة سبعية.
4 {نمير أهلنا} أي نجلب لهم الطعام قال الشاعر:
بعثتك مائراً فمكثت حولاً
متى يأتي غياثك مَنْ تُغيث
5 أي: تهلكوا أو تموتوا وإلاّ أن تغلبوا عليه.
6 في الآية دليل على ما يلي:
أ- على التحرّز من العين، والعين حق لحديث: "إن العين لتدخل الرجل القبر ولجمل القدر" ولتعوذ الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ منها في غير حديث.
ب- على المسلم إن أعجبه شيء أن يبرّك، لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ألا برَّكت"!! والتبريك أن يقول: تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين اللهم بارك فيه.
جـ - إذا أصاب العبد بعينه لأنّه لم يبرّك فإنه يؤمر بالاغتسال ويجبر عليه.
د - إذا عرف المرء بأذاه للناس بعينه يبعد عنهم وجوباً.
هـ- الاغتسال من العين: هو أن يغسل المعيان وجهه ويديه، ومرفقيه وركبتيه، وأطراف رجليه وداخل إزاره في إناء ثم يصب على المصاب بالعين فيشفى بإذن الله تعالى.**
******************************  *
**وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ أَبُوهُمْ مَا كَانَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا حَاجَةً فِي نَفْسِ يَعْقُوبَ قَضَاهَا وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (68) وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَخَاهُ قَالَ إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ فَلَا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (69) فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ فِي رَحْلِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ (70) قَالُوا وَأَقْبَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَاذَا تَفْقِدُونَ (71) قَالُوا نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَا بِهِ زَعِيمٌ (72)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إلا حاجة في نفس يعقوب: هي إرادة دفع العين عن أولاده شفقة عليهم.
آوى إليه أخاه: أي ضمه إليه أثناء الأكل وأثناء المبيت.
فلا تبتئس: أي لا تخزن.
جعل السقاية: أي صاع الملك وهو من ذهب كان يشرب فيه ثم جعله مكيالاً يكيل به.
أذن مؤذن: نادى مناد.
أيتها العير: أي القافلة.
صواع الملك.: أي صاع الملك. فالصاع والصواع بمعنى واحد.
وأنا به زعيم: أي بالحمل كفيل.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في الحديث عن إخوة يوسف فقد عهد إليهم إذا هم وصلوا إلى ديار مصر أن لا يدخلوا من باب واحد بل من أبواب متعددة خشية العين عليهم، وقد وصلوا وعملوا بوصية أبيهم فقد قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم {ولما دخلوا من حيث أمرهم أبوهم ما كان يغني عنهم} أي دخولهم من أبواب متفرقة {من الله} أي من قضائه {من شيء إلا حاجة} أي لكن حاجة {في نفس يعقوب} وهي خوف العين عليهم {قضاها} 1 أي لا غير.
وقوله تعالى: {وإنه لذو علم لما علمناه} ثناء على يعقوب أي إنه لصاحب علم وعمل لتعليمنا إياه وقوله: {ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون} هو كما أخبر عز وجل أكثر 
الناس لا يعلمون عن الله تعالى صفات جلاله وكماله ومحابه ومساخطه وأبواب الوصول، إلى مرضاته والحصول على رضاه ومحبته، وما يتقي مما يحرم على العبد من ذلك. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (68) .
أما الآية الثانية فقد أخبر تعالى أن إخوة يوسف لما دخلوا عليه في منزله آواى إليه أخاه أي شقيقه وهو بنيامين، وذلك لما جاء وقت النوم جعل كل اثنين في غرفة وهم أحد عشر رجلاً بقى بنيامين فقال هذا ينام معي، وأنه لما آواه إليه في فراشه أعلمه أنه أخوه يوسف، وأعلمه أن لا يحزن بسبب ما كان إخوته قد عملوه مع أبيهم ومع أخيهم يوسف وأعلمه أنه سيحتال على بقائه معه فلا يكترث بذلك ولا يخبر إخوته بشيء من هذا. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية وهي قوله تعالى: {ولما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أخاه قال إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس2 بما كانوا يعملون} .
أما الآية الثالثة (70) فقد تضمنت الإخبار عن تدبير3 يوسف لبقاء أخيه معه دونهم وذلك أنه لما جهزهم بجهازهم أي كال لهم الطعام وزودهم بما يحتاجون إليه بعد إكرامه لهم جعل بطريق خفيّ لم يشعروا به سقاية الملك وهي الصاع أو الصواع وهي عبارة عن إناء من ذهب كان يشرب فيه ثم جعل آلة كيل خاصة بالملك عرفت بصواع الملك أو صاعه. جعلها في رحل أخيه بنيامين، ثم لما تحركت القافلة وسارت خطوات نادى منادٍ قائلاً أيتها العير4 أي يا أهل القافلة إنكم لسارقون. هذا ما تضمنته الآية الكريمة إذ قال تعالى: {فلما جهزهم بجهازهم جعل السقاية في رحل أخيه ثم أذن مؤذن أيتها العير أنكم لسارقون} . قال تعالى إخباراً عنهم: {قالوا وأقبلوا عليهم ماذا تفقدون} فأجابوا بقولهم: {نفقد صواع الملك، ولمن جاء به حمل بعير} أي مكافأة له {وأنا به زعيم5} أي وأنا بإعطائه حمل البعير كفيل.
**هداية الآيات:**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان فضل العلم وأهله.
2- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون.
3- حسن تدبير يوسف للإبقاء على أخيه معه بعد ذهاب إخوته.
4- مشروعية إعطاء المكافآت لمن يقوم بعمل معين وهي الجعالة في الفقه.
5- مشروعية الكفالة والكفيل غارم.
__________
**1 {قضاها} أي: أنفذها إذ القضاء: إنفاذ المحكوم به.
2 الابتئاس من البؤس الذي هو الحزن والكدر، فالابتئاس مطاوع الابئاس أي: جعل المرء بائساً: صاحب بؤس.
3 قيل: إن بنيامين قال ليوسف: لا تردني إليهم فأجابه يوسف ودبر كيفية إبقاء أخيه معه وكلّ ذلك بتدبير الله تعالى لهم.
4 العير: لفظ يطلق على ما امتير عليه من الإبل والخيل والبغال، والحمير، والمراد بها هنا: الإبل.
5 الزعيم: الكفيل، والحميل، والضمين، والقبيل، وهي بمعنى واحد سواء، ويطلق الزعيم على الرئيس.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (10)  
الحلقة (515)
تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 632الى صــــ 637)


**قَالُواْ تَاللهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُم مَّا جِئْنَا لِنُفْسِدَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كُنَّا سَارِقِينَ (73) قَالُواْ فَمَا جَزَآؤُهُ إِن كُنتُمْ كَاذِبِينَ (74) قَالُواْ جَزَآؤُهُ مَن وُجِدَ فِي رَحْلِهِ فَهُوَ جَزَاؤُهُ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ (75) فَبَدَأَ بِأَوْعِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ وِعَاء أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهَا مِن وِعَاء أَخِيهِ كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء اللهُ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مِّن نَّشَاء وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ (76)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
تالله: أي والله.
لنفسد في الأرض: أي بارتكاب المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب.
وما كنا سارقين: أي لم نسرق الصوامع كما أنا لم نسرق من قبل متاع أحد.
من وجد في رحله فهو جزاؤه: أي يأخذ بالسرقة رقيقاً.
كذلك نجزي الظالمين: أي في شريعتنا.
في وعاء أخيه: أي في وعاء أخيه الموجود في رحله.
كذلك كدنا ليوسف: أي يسرنا له هذا الكيد الذي توصل به إلى أمر محمود.
في دين الملك: أي في شرعه إذ كان يضرب السارق ويغرم بمثل ما سرق.
نرفع درجات من نشاء: أي كما رفع يوسف عليه السلام.
**معنى الآيات:.**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن يوسف وإخوته، إنه لما أعلن عن سرقة صواع الملك وأوقفت القافلة للتفتيش، وأعلن عن الجائزة لمن يأتي بالصواع وأنها مضمونة هنا قال إخوة يوسف ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم: {قالوا تالله لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض} أي بالسرقة وغشيان الذنوب وإنما جئنا للميرة1 {وما كنا سارقين2} أي في يوم من الأيام. وهنا قال رجال الملك رداً على مقالتهم بما أخبر تعالى به: {قالوا فما جزاؤه إن كنتم كاذبين} فأجاب الإخوة بما أخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله: {قالوا جزاؤه من وجد في رحله فهو جزاؤه} يريدون أن السارق يُسترق أي يملك بالسرقة وقوله {كذلك نجزي الظالمين} أي في شريعتنا. وهنا أخذ يوسف بنفسه يفتش أوعية إخوته بحثاً عن الصواع، وبدأ بأوعيتهم واحداً بعد واحد وآخر وعاء وعاء أخيه بنيامين دفعاً للتهمة والتواطؤ في القضية، حتى استخرجها من وعاء أخيه الذي كان في رحله، هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى: {فبدأ بأوعيتهم قبل وعاء أخيه ثم استخرجها3 من وعاء أخيه} وقوله تعالى: {كذلك كدنا ليوسف} أي هكذا يسرنا4 له هذا الكيد الذي توصل به إلى أمر محمود غير مذموم. وقوله تعالى: {ما كان ليأخذ أخاه في دين الملك} أي لم يكن في شرع مصر أن يأخذ أخاه عبداً بالسرقة بل السارق يضرب ويغرم فقط، {إلا أن يشاء الله} أمراً فإنه يكون. وقوله تعالى: {نرفع درجات من نشاء5} أي في العلم كما رفعنا يوسف {وفوق كل ذي علم} 6 من الناس {عليم} إلى أن ينتهي العلم إلى الله تعالى فهو العليم الذي لا أعلم منه بل العلم كله له ومنه ولولاه لما علم أحد شيئاً.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز الحلف بالله تعالى للحاجة.
2- مشروعية دفع التهمة عن النفس البريئة.
3- معرفة حكم السرقة في شرعة يعقوب عليه السلام.
4- بيان حسن تدبير الله تعالى لأوليائه.
5- بيان حكم السرقة في القانون المصري على عهد يوسف عليه السلام.
6- علوّ مقام يوسف عليه السلام في العلم.
7- تقرير قاعدة {وفوق كل ذي علم عليم} إلى أن يبتهي العلم إلى الله تعالى.
__________**
1 الميرة: الطعام الذي يدّخره الإنسان.
2 إذ لو كانوا سارقين ما ردّوا البضاعة التي وضعت لهم في رحالهم من أجل أن يرجعوا إلى مصر، فمن ردّ بضاعة بعد ما تمكن منها لا يكون سارقاً.
3 الوعاء: ما يحفظ فيه الشيء، وتُضمّ واوه وتكسر، والكسر أشهر قيل لمّا استخرج السقاية من وعاء بنيامين طأطأوا رؤوسهم حياءً، وقالوا لأخيهم بنيامين: ويلك يا بنيامين ما رأينا كاليوم قط.
4 قالت العلماء: يجوز للرجل أن يتصرف في ماله بالبيع والشراء والهبة والعطاء قبل حلول حول الزكاة ما لم ينو الفرار من الزكاة فإن حال الحول فلا يصح شيء إلا بعد إخراج الزكاة.
5 أي: بالإيمان والعلم شاهده: {وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان} .
6 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يكون ذا أعلم من ذا، وذا أعلم من ذا، والله فوق كل عليم وقرأ الجمهور: {درجات من نشاء} بإضافة درجات إلى مَنْ وقرأ حفص {درجات} بالتنوين تمييز لتعلق فعل نرفع بمفعوله وهو: {من نشاء} .**
******************************  ********
**قَالُوا إِنْ يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَأَسَرَّهَا يُوسُفُ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَلَمْ يُبْدِهَا لَهُمْ قَالَ أَنْتُمْ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَصِفُونَ (77) قَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (78) قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ نَأْخُذَ إِلَّا مَنْ وَجَدْنَا مَتَاعَنَا عِنْدَهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَظَالِمُونَ (79)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن يسرق: أي يأخذ الصواع خفية من حرزه.
فقد سرق أخ له: أي يوسف في صباه.
فأسرها يوسف: أي أخفى هذه التهمة في نفسه.
ولم يبدها لهم: أي لم يظهرها لهم.
أنتم شر وكاناً: أي منزلةً ممن رميتموه بالسرقة.
بما تصفون: أي بحقيقة ما تصفون أي تذكرون.
أباً شيخاً كبيراً: أي يعقوب عليه السلام.
معاذ الله: أي نعوذ بالله من أن نأخذ من لم نجد متاعنا عنده.
متاعنا: أي الصواع.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث مع يوسف عليه السلام وإخوته، إنه بعد أن استخرج يوسف الصواع من متاع أخيه وتقرر ظاهراً أن بنيامين قد سرق، قال إخوته ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم في قوله: {قالوا إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من أخ له من قبل} 1 أي إن يكن بنيامين قد سرق كما قررتم فلا عجب فقد سرق أخ له من قبل يعنون يوسف أيام صباه، كان يسرق الطعام ويعطيه للمساكين وسوق صنماً لأبي أمه فكسره حتى لا يعبده، وليس هذا من السرقة المحرمة ولا المذمومة بل هي محمودة. وقوله تعالى: {فأسرها يوسف2 في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم} أي أسر يوسف قولتهم {فقد سرق أخ له من قبل} ولم يظهرها لهم وقال رداً لقولتهم الخاطئة: {أنتم شر3 مكاناً} ي شر منزلة ممن رميتموه بالسرقة {والله أعلم بما تصفون} أي بحقيقة ما تذكرون. ولما سمعوا قول يوسف وكان فيه نوع من الصرامة والشدة قالوا مستعطفين يوسف مسترحمينه بما حكى الله تعالى عنهم في قوله: {قالوا يا أيها العزيز4 إن له أباً شيخا ًكبيراً} 5 أي لأخينا والداً كبير السن يعز عليه فراقه ولا يطيقه. {فخذ أحدنا6 مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين} أي واحداً منا بدلاً مِنهُ ومثلك يفعل ذلك لأنه إحسان وأنت عن المحسنين. فأجابهم بما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {قال معاذ الله} 7 أي نعوذ بالله {أن نأخذ إلا من وجدنا متاعنا عنده إنا إذاً لظالمون} أي إذا أخذنا من لم يَجْنِ ونترك من جنى أي سرق فقد كنا بذلك ظالمين وهذا مالا نرضاه ولا نوافق عليه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية الاعتذار عن الخطأ.
2-قد يضطر الحليم إلى أن يقول ما لم لكن يقوله لولا ما وُوجِهَ به من السوء.
3- مشروعية الاسترحام والاستعطاف لمن احتاج إلى ذلك رجاء أن يرحم ويعطف عليه.
4- حرمة ترك الجاني وأخذ غيره بدلاً منه إذ هذا من الظلم المحرم.
__________**
1 وجائز أن يكون قولهم: {فقد سرق أخ له من قبل} : مجرد رد تهمة وجهت إليهم وألزموا بها فدفعوها بقولهم: فقد سرق أخ له من قبل. وهو مجرد بهتان وقول باطل.
2 وجائز أن يكون: {فأسرها يوسف في نفسه} : أي أسرّ كلمة: {أنتم شرّ مكاناً} أي: أخفاها فلم يتلفظ بها إحسانا إليهم ثم جهر بقوله والله أعلمُ كما تصنعون.
3 شرّ: اسم تفضيل بمعنى: أشرّ، والمكان بمعنى: حالة أي: الحال التي أنتم عليها من أشر الأحوال.
4 يبدو أن لفظ العزيز لقب لكل من يلي ولاية في تلك البلاد.
5 هذه أسلوب الاستعطاف والاسترحام، اقتضاه موقف يوسف الحازم الصارم فنادوه بعنوان الحكم وذكروا له ضعف أبيهم وحالته النفسية إزاء ولده.
6 أي: خذه عبداً لتسترقه لأنّه سبق أن قيل: إن شريعة يعقوب عليه السلام أنّ السارق يسترق بالسرقة.
7 {معاذ} : مصدر ميمي من العوذ الذي هو مصدر عاذ يعوذ عوذاً إذا تحصّن واستجار فهو مصدرٌ قام مقام الفعل.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (11)  
الحلقة (516)
 تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 637الى صــــ 641)


**فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْأَسُوا مِنْهُ خَلَصُوا نَجِيًّا قَالَ كَبِيرُهُمْ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطْتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ فَلَنْ أَبْرَحَ الْأَرْضَ حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي أَوْ يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ لِي وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (80) ارْجِعُوا إِلَى أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُوا يَاأَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ وَمَا شَهِدْنَا إِلَّا بِمَا عَلِمْنَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ (81) وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (82) قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (83) وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَاأَسَفَا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ (84)* *
**شرح الكلمات:.**
خلصوا نجيا: أي اعتزلوا يناجي بعضهم بعضاً.
أخذ عليكم موثقاً: أي عهداً وميثاقاً لتأتن به إلا أن يحاط بكم.
ومن قبل ما فرطتم: أي ومن قبل إضاعتكم لبنيامين فرطتم في يوسف كذلك.
فلن أبرح الأرض: أي لن أفارق الأرض، أي أرض مصر.
وما كنا للغيب حافظين: أي لما غاب عنا ولم نعرفه حافظين.
العير التي أقبلنا فيها: أي أصحاب القافلة التي جئنا معها وهم قوم كنعانيون.
سولت لكم أنفسكم: أي زينت وحسنت لكم أمراً ففعلتموه.
أن يأتيني بهم جميعاً: أي بيوسف وأخويه بنيامين وروبيل.
وتولى عنهم: أي معرضاً عن حديثهم.
وقال يا أسفى: أي يا حزني أحضر هذا أوان حضورك.
فهو كظيم: أي مغموم مكروب لا يظهر كربه.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق في الحديث على قصة يوسف وإخوته، إنه بعد أن أخذ يوسف أخاه بالسرقة ولم يقبل استرحامهم له بأخذ غيره بدلاً عنه انحازوا ناحية يفكرون في أمرهم وهو 
ما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله: {فلما استيأسوا} أي يئسوا {خلصوا نجياً} 1 أي اعتزلوا يتناجون في قضيتهم {قال كبيرهم} وهو روبيل مخاطباً إياهم2 {ألم تعلموا أن أباكم قد أخذ عليكم موثقاً} يذكرهم بالميثاق الذي أخذه يعقوب عليهم لما طلبوا منه أن يرسل معهم بنيامين لأن عزيز مصر طلبه. {ومن قبل ما فرطتم في3 يوسف} أي وذكرهم بتفريطهم في يوسف يوم ألقوه في غيابة الجب وباعوه بعد خروجه من الجب. ومن هنا قال لهم ما أخبر تعالى به: {فلن أبرح الأرض} أي أرض مصر حتى يأذن لي أبي بالرجوع إليه. {أو يحكم الله لي} بما هو خير4 {وهو خير الحاكمين} .
ولما أقنعهم بتخلفه عنهم أخذ يرشدهم إلى ما يقولونه لوالدهم وهو ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله عنه: {ارجعوا إلى أبيكم فقولوا يا أبانا إن ابنك سرق5 وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا} 6 أي حيث رأينا الصواع يستخرج من رحل أخينا {وما كنا للغيب حافظين} أي ولو كنا نعلم أن أخانا يحدث له هذا الذي حدث ما أخذناه معنا. كما أننا ما شهدنا بأن السارق يؤخذ بالسرقة إلا بما علمنا منك {واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها} 7 وهي عاصمة مصر {والعير التي أقبلنا فيها} إذ فيها كنعانيون من جيرانك {وإنا لصادقون} في كل ما أخبرناك به. هذا ما أرشد به روبيل إخوته، ولما ذهبوا به واجتمعوا بأبيهم وحدثوه بما علمهم روبيل أن يقولوه فقالوه لأبيهم. رد عليهم يعقوب عليه السلام بما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله: {قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمراً} أي زينت لكم أنفسكم أمراً ففعلتموه {فصبر جميل} أي فصبري على ما أصابني صبر جميل لا جزع فيه ولا شكاية لأحد غير الله {عسى الله أن يأتيني بهم جميعاً} أي يوسف وبنيامين وروبيل {إنه هو العليم} بفقري إليه وحاجتي عنده {الحكيم} في تدبيره لأوليائه وصالحي عباده {وتولى عنهم} أي أعرض عن مخاطبتهم {وقال يا أسفى} أي يا أسفي وشدة حزني أحضر فهذا أوان حضورك {على يوسف} قال تعالى مخبراً عن حاله بعد ذلك {وابيضت عيناه من الحزن} فغلب بياضهما على سوادهما ومعنى هذا أنه فقد الإبصار بما أصاب عينيه من البياض. {فهو كظيم8} أي ممتلىء من الهم والكرب والحزن مكظوم لا يبثه لأحد ولا يشكوه لغير ربه تعالى.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية المناجاة للتشاور في الأمر الهام.
2- مشروعية التذكير بالالتزامات والعهود والمحافظة على ذلك.
3- قد يغلب الحياء على المؤمن فيمنعه من أمور هي خير له.
4- مشروعية النصح وتزويد المنصوح له بما يقوله ويعمله.
5- جواز اتهام البرىء لملابسات أو تهمة سابقة.
6- جواز إظهار التأسف والحزن والشكوى لله تعالى.
__________**
1 لفظ نجي: يطلق على الواحد والجماعة كلفظ عدو، ولجمع على أنجية قال الشاعر:.
إني إذا ما القوم كانوا أنجية
واضطرب القوم اضطراب الأدشية.
هناك أوصيني ولا توصي بيه2 قيل: هو شمعون إذ كان أكبرهم في الرأي، وقيل: يهوذا وكان أعقلهم. وقيل: هولاوى وهو أبو الأنبياء.
3 ما: مصدرية أي: تفريطكم في يوسف، والجملة معترضة.
4 بأن يطلق سراح أخي فأمضي معه إلى أبينا، أو يحكم الله لي بالسيف فأحارب حتى أخلّص أخي، أو أغلب فأعذر إذ قال والدي: إلاّ أن يحاط بكم.
5 قرأ ابن عباس والضحاك وأبو رزين سُرّق بتشديد الراء والبناء للمجهول أي: نسب إلى السرقة ورمي بها، السرق: بفتح السين والراء: مصدر سرق والسِّرِق والسرقة: اسم الشيء المسروق.
6 في الآية دليل على مشروعية الشهادة بأي وجه حصل العلم بالبصر، بالسمع باللمس إذ الشهادة مرتبطة بالعلم عقلا وشرعاً، وفي الحديث: "ألا أخبركم بخير الشهداء؟ خير الشهداء الذي يأتي بشهادته قبل أن يُسألها".
7 المراد: أهل القرية إذ العادة أن القرية لا تنطق، ولو قال: أحد كلّم هنداً وهو يريد غلامها لما جاز.
8 الكظيم: مبالغة للكظم والكظم: الإمساك النفساني، أي: كاظم للحزن لا يظهره للناس، وكظيم، بمعنى مكظوم كمحزون.**
******************************  ****
**قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ (85) قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (86) يَابَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ (87) فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ قَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْزِي الْمُتَصَدِّقِي  نَ (88)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
تالله تفتؤا تذكر: أي والله لا تزال تذكر يوسف.
حرضاً: أي مشرفاً على الهلاك لطول مرضك.
أشكو بثي: أي عظيم حزني إذ البث الذي لا يصبر عليه حتى يبث إلى الغير.
فتحسسوا: أي اطلبوا خبرهما بلطف حتى تصلوا إلى النتيجة.
من روح الله: أي من رحمة الله.
ببضاعة مزجاة: أي بدراهم مدفوعة لا يقبلها الناس لرداءتها.
يجزي المتصدقين: أي يثيب المتصدقين بثواب الدنيا والآخرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق فيما جرى من حديث بين يعقوب عليه السلام وبنيه أنه بعدما ذكروا له ما جرى لهم في مصر اعرض عنهم وقال يا أسفى على يوسف وأبيضت عيناه من الحزن وهو كظيم. قالوا له ما أخبر به تعالى في قوله: {قالوا تالله تفتؤا تذكر يوسف1} أي والله لا تزال تذكر يوسف حتى تصبح حرضاً مشرفاً2 على الموت أو تكون من الهالكين أي الميتين. أجابهم بما أخبر تعالى به عنه: {قال إنما أشكو بثي} 3 أي همي {وحزني إلى الله وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون} يريد أن رجاءه في الله كبير وأن الله لا يخيب رجاءه وأن رؤيا يوسف صادقة وأن الله تعالى سيجمع شمله به ويسجد له كما رأى. ومن هنا قال لهم ما أخبر تعالى به: {يا بنيّ اذهبوا فتحسسوا من يوسف وأخيه} 4 أي التمسوا أخبارهما بحواسكم بالسؤال عنهما والنظر إليهما، {ولا تيأسوا من روح الله} أي لا تقنطوا من فرج الله ورحمته وعلل للنهي فقال: {إنه لا ييأس من روح الله} 5 أي من فرجه ورحمته {إلا القوم الكافرون} .
وامتثل الأبناء أمر الوالد وذهبوا إلى مصر وانتهوا إليها ونزلوا بها وأتوا إلى دار العزيز {فلما دخلوا عليه قالوا} ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {يا أيها العزيز مسنا6 وأهلنا الضر} أي من الجدب والقحط والمجاعة {وجئنا ببضاعة مزجاة} أي دراهم رديئة مدفوعة لا تقبل كما تقبل الجيدة منها {فأوف7 لنا الكيل} بها {وتصدق علينا} بقبولها على رداءتها {إن الله يجزي8 المتصدقين} أي يثيبهم على إحسانهم ويجزيهم به خيراً.
**هداية الآيات.**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- شدة الحزن تعرض صاحبها للحرض أو الموت.
2- تحرم الشكوى لغير الله عز وجل.
3- حرمة اليأس من الفرج عند الشدة والرحمة عند العذاب.
4- جواز الشكوى إذا كان المراد بها الكشف عن الحال للإصلاح أو العلاج كأن يقول المحتاج إني جائع أو عار مثلاً وكأن يقول المريض للطيب أشكو ألماً في بطني أو رأسي مثلاً.
5- فضل الصدقة وثواب المتصدقين.
__________**
1 حرف النفي مقدّر أي: تا الله لا تفتأ، ومعنى: تفتأ: لا تفتر إذ فتىء بمعنى فتر، وهذا القول إشفاق على يعقوب.
2 الحرض: شدة المرض المشفي بصاحبه على الهلاك، وأصل الحرض: الفساد في الجسم أو العقل، من الحزن أو العشق أو الهرم.
3 البث: الهم الشديد.
4 هذا اللفظ دال على أنه تيقن حياة يوسف وذلك إمّا بوحي إلهي أو إلهام أو هداية عقل، وإلا كيف يطلب منهم التحسس على يوسف، والتحسس: شدة التَّطلب، والتعّرف وهو أعم من التجسس.
5 الجملة تعليلية للنهي المتقدم، وهو اليأس من روح الله وهو رحمة الله وفَرَجُه.
6 أي: أصابهم الضرّ.
7 جملة تعليلية لاستدعائهم التصدق عليهم.
8 قال مالك: في الآية دليل على أنّ أجرة الكيال والوزان على البائع، إذ هو باع شيئاً لا بد وأن يبرزه ويفصله لمن اشتراه.**
*

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (12)  
الحلقة (517)
 تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 642الى صــــ 647)


قَالَ هَلْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ بِيُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ جَاهِلُونَ (89) قَالُوا أَإِنَّكَ لَأَنْتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَا يُوسُفُ وَهَذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (90) قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا لَخَاطِئِينَ (91) قَالَ لَا تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (92) اذْهَبُوا بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيرًا وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (93) 
شرح الكلمات:.
إذ أنتم جاهلون: أي لا تعلمون ما يؤول إليه أمر يوسف.
قد منّ الله علينا: أي أنعم علينا بأن جمع بيننا بعد افتراق طويل أنتم سببه.
من يتق ويصبر: أي يتق الله فيخافه فلا يعصيه ويصبر على ما يناله من وصب ونصب.
لقد آثرك الله علينا: أي فضلك علينا بما من عليك من الإنعام والكمال.
لا تثريب عليكم: أي لا عتب عليكم ولا لوم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحديث مع يوسف وإخوته، إنه لما وصلوا إليه من أرض كنعان بأمر والدهم وشكوا إليه ما هم فيه من ضيق الحال إذ قالوا له: قد مسنا الضر1 وجئنا ببضاعة2 مزجاة، لما سمع منهم ذلك رق قلبه وارفَضَّت عيناه بالدموع وأراد أن ينهي التكتم الذي كان عليه وهو إخفاء حاله عليهم فقال لهم: {هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وأخيه} 3 ذكرهم بما صنعوا به من إلقائه في الجب وبيعه عبداً وبذلك فرقوا بينه وبين والده وأخيه شقيقه وقوله: {إذ أنتم جاهلون} أي بما يصير إليه أمر يوسف وهنا قالوا في اندهاش وتعجب: {أإنك لأنت يوسف} فأجابهم قائلاً بما أخبر تعالى به عنه {قال أنا يوسف4 وهذا أخي قد منّ الله علينا} أي أنعم علينا فجمع بيننا على أحسن حال ثم قال: {إنه من يتق ويصبر} أي يتق الله يخافه فيقيم فرائضه ويتجنب نواهيه ويصبر على ذلك وعلى ما يبتليه به {فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين} 5 أي في طاعة ربهم والإسلام له ظاهراً وباطناً. وهنا قالوا له ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم: {قالوا تالله لقد آثرك الله علينا} 6 أي بالعلم والعمل والفضل {وإن كنا لخاطئين} فيما فعلنا بك، فكان هذا توبة منهم فقال لهم: {لا تثريب7 عليكم اليوم} أي لا عتب ولا لوم ولا ذكر لما صنعتم لأنه يؤذي {يغفر8 الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين} سأل الله تعالى له ولهم المغفرة وأثنى على الله تعالى بأنه أرحم الراحمين متعرضاً لرحمته تعالى له ولإخوته. ثم سألهم عن والده فأخبروه أنه قد عمي من الحزن عليه فقال: {اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيراً} 9 أي يرجع بصيراً كما كان {وأتوني بأهلكم أجمعين} 10 يريد أبويه والنساء والأطفال والأحفاد. وهو تحول كامل للأسرة الشريفة من أرض كنعان إلى أرض مصر تدبيراً من الله العزيز الحكيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير مبدأ أن المعاصي لن تكون إلا نتيجة للجهل بالله تعالى وجلاله وشرائعه ووعده ووعيده.
2- فضل التقوى والصبر وما لهما من حسن العاقبة.
3- فضل الصفح والعفو وترك عتاب القريب إذا أساء.
__________
1 في الآية دليل على جواز الشكوى عند الضرّ بل يتعين على العبد إذا خاف على نفسه الضرر من جوع أو مرض أن يشكو ذلك لرفعه.
2 بضاعة مزجاة: البضاعة: القطعة من المال يقصد بها شراء شيء يقال: أبضعت الشيء واستبضعته أي: جعلته بضاعة، والمزجاة: المدفوعة الني لا تقبل من الإزجاء الذي هو السوق بدفع، ومنه قوله تعالى: {يزجي سحاباً} يريدون أنها بضاعة رديئة.
3 كأنه يقول: أنا يوسف أنا المظلوم أنا المراد قتله.
4 الجملة تعليلية، والمعلل له محذوف هو جواب الشرط تقديره: ينعم الله تعالى عليه وينصره ويكرمه، فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين.
5 آثره بكذا: إذا فضّله به، والمصدر: الإيثار، واسم الفاعل مؤثر.
6 التثريب: التوبيخ، والتقريع، واللوم، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إذا زنت أمَة أحدكم فليجلدها الحدّ ولا يثرِّب عليها" أي: لا يعيّرها. قال الشاعر:
فعفوت عنهم غير مثرّب
وتركتهم لعقاب يوم سرمد
7 لا يصحّ تعليق اليوم بيغفر الله إذ لا يعلم الغفران متى يتم لهم فكيف يصح أن يقال: يغفر الله لكم اليوم أوغدا؟ بل يتعلق اليوم بكلمة لا تثريب.
8 قال عطاء الخرساني: طلب الحوائج من الشباب أسهل منها من الشيوخ ألم تَرَ إلى قول يوسف: يغفر الله لكم، وقال يعقوب: سوف استغفر لكم ربي.
9 لا شك أنّ هذا العلم حصل ليوسف بوحي من الله تعالى، ولعل يوسف بنئ ساعتئذ وأراد يوسف بإلقاء القميص على وجه أبيه المفاجأة السارة لتكون سبباً في رجوع البصر.
10 قال مسروق: كانوا ثلاثة وتسعين نسمة ما بين رجل وامرأة.
******************************  *******
وَلَمَّا فَصَلَتِ الْعِيرُ قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلَا أَنْ تُفَنِّدُونِ (94) قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلَالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ (95) فَلَمَّا أَنْ جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ أَلْقَاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (96) قَالُوا يَاأَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ (97) قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (98) فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ (99) وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَاأَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (100) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولما فصلت العير: أي خرجت من عريش مصر متوجهة إلى أرض فلسطين.
أني لأجد ريح يوسف: أشتمها لأن الريح حملتها إليه بأمر الله تعالى.
لولا أن تفندّون: أي تسفّهون، لصدقتموني فإني وجدت ريح يوسف.
إنك لفي ضلالك القديم: أي خطإك بإفراطك مي حب يوسف.
فلما أن جاء البشير1: هو يهودَا الذي حمل إليه القميص الملطخ بالدم الكذب.
فارتد بصيراً: أي رجع بصيراً.
سوف استغفر لكم ربي: أجَّلَ الاستغفار لهم إلى آخر الليل أو إلى ليله الجمعة.
على العرش: أي السرير.
وخروا له سجداً: أي سجدوا له تحية وتعظيماً.
من البدو: أي البادية، بادية الشام.
من بعد أن نزع: أي أفسد.
لطيف لما يشاء: أي لطيف في تدبيره لمن يشاء من عباده كما لطف بيوسف.
معنى الآيات:
هذه أواخر قصة يوسف عليه السلام، إنه بعد أن بعث بقميصه إلى والده وحمله أخوه يهودا ضمن القافلة المتجهة إلى أرض كنعان، ولما فصلت2 العير من عريش مصر حملت ريح الصبا ريح يوسف إلى أبيه قال: {إني لأجد ريح يوسف3 لولا أن تفندون} أي تسفهون لصدقتموني فإني4 أجدها فقال الحاضرون مجلسه من أفراد الأسرة والذين لم يعلموا بخبر يوسف بمصر قالوا له: {إنك لفي ضلالك القديم5} أي من خطإك بإفراطك في حب يوسف. واصلت العير سيرها وبعد أيام وصلت وجاء يهودا يحمل القميص فألقاه على وجه يعقوب فاترد بصيراً كما أخبر يوسف إخوته بمصر. وهنا واجه أبناءه بالخطاب الذى أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {قال أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون} أي أعلم من لطف الله وحسن تبديره ورحمته وإفضاله ما لا تعلمون. وهنا طلبوا من الواحدهم أن يعفوا عنهم ويستغفر لهم ربهم فقالوا ما أخبر تعالى به: {قالوا يا أبانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا إنا كنا خاطئين، قال سوف استغفر لكم ربي إنه الغفور الرحيم} . أجَّلَ لهم طلب المغفرة إلى ساعة الاستجابة كآخر الليل وقت السحر أو يوم الجمعة. وتنفيذاً لأمر يوسف أخوته بأن يأتوه بأهلهم أجميعن تحملت الأسرة بسائر أفرادها مهاجرين إلى مصر. وكان يوسف وملك مصر وألوف من رجال الدولة وأعيان البلاد في استقبالهم، وكان يوسف قد ضربت له خيمة أو فسطاط، ووصلت المهاجرة إلى مشارف الديار المصرية وكان يوسف في فسطاطه {فلما دخلوا عليه آوى إليه أبويه} أي ضمّهما إلى موكبه {وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين} ولما انتهوا إلى القصر ودخلوا {ورفع} يوسف {أبويه} أمه وأباه {على العرش} سرير الملك {وخروا له سجداً} تحية وتشريفاً. وهنا قال يوسف {يا أبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقاً} إذ رأى في صباه أن أحد عشر كوكباً والشمس والقمر رآهم له ساجدين.
وقوله {وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني الله بنعمه وتذكير للحاضرين بالحادثة والطاف الله تعالى فيها. ومن كرم نفس يوسف وسمو آدابه لم يقل قد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من الجب فيذكرهم بما يؤلمهم بل قال من من إخوته إلى الشيطان تلطيفاً للجو ومبالغة في إذهاب الهم من نفس إخوته، وختم حديث النعمة في أعظم فرحة {إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء انه هو العليم} أي بخلقه {الحكيم} في تدبيره وصنعه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- آية عظيمة هي حمل الريح ريح6 يوسف على مسافات بعيدة.
2- آية أخرى هي ارتداد بصر يعقوب بعد العمى بمجرد أن ألقي القميص على وجهه.
3- كرم يعقوب وحسن عفوه وصفحه على أولاده إذ استغفر لهم ربهم فغفر لهم.
4- مشروعية الخروج خارج المدينة لاستقبال أهل الكمال والفضل كالحجاج مثلاً.
5- صدق رؤيا يوسف عليه السلام إذ تمت حرفياً فجلس يوسف على عرشه وخر له أبواه وإخونه ساجدين.
6- قد يتأخر تأويل الرؤيا عشرات السنين إذ تأخرت رؤية يوسف أربعين سنة.
7- تجليات الألطاف الإلهية والرحمات الربانية في هذه القصة في مظاهر عجيبة.
__________
1 أن: مزيدة.
2 فصلت: بمعنى: انفصلت، وبانت وبعدت من المكان الذي كانت فيه كقوله تعالى: {فلما فصل طالوت بجنوده} .
3 الريح: الرائحة، وهي ما يعبق من طيب تدركه حاسّة الشّم.
4 لصدّقتموني: جواب لولا، وهو يخاطب أحفاده أي: أولاد أولاده، والتفنيد النسبة إلى الفّند محرّك الفاء والنون وهو اختلال العقل من الهرم ونحوه قال الشاعر:
يا عاذليَّ دعا الملام وأقصرا
طال الهوى وأطلمتا التفنيدا
5 أي: لفي ذهاب عن طريق الحق والصواب، والقائلون ليعقوب هذا هم أحفاده أو بعض الأقارب لجهلهم بمقام يعقوب، وهي عبارة فيها خشونة لكن من الجائز أن تكون في عرفهم لا خشونة فيها ولا إساءة أدب.
6 أي: رائحته.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (13)  
الحلقة (518)
 تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 648الى صــــ 647)


رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)
شرح الكلمات:
رب: أي يا رب خالقي ورازقي ومالك أمري ومعبودي الذي ليس لي معبود سواه.
من الملك: أي من بعض الملك إذ أصبح ملكًا لمصر فقط.
تأويل الأحاديث: تعبير الرؤا.
فاطر السموات والأرض: أي خالقهما على غير مثال سابق.
أنت ولي: أي متولي أمري في الحياتين الدنيا والآخرة.
معنى الآية الكريمة:
هذا آخر الحديث عن قصة يوسف، إنه بعد أن جمع الله تعالى شمله بكافة أفراد أسرته وفتح عليه من خزائن رحمته ما فتح، وانقلبت الإحراقات: إحراقات الإلقاء في الجب، والبيع رقيقاً بثمن بخس، وفتنة امرأة العزيز، والسجن سبع سنين؛ انقلبت إلى اشراقات ملكاً ودولة، عزاً ورفعة، مالاً وثراء، اجتماعاً ووئاماً، وفوق ذلك العلم اللدنى والوحي الإلهي وتأويل الأحاديث. وبعد أن قبض الله تعالى والده وتاب على إخوته وهيأهم للنبوة ونبأهم. تاقت نفس يوسف إلى الملكوت الأعلى إلى الجيرة الصالحة إلى رفقة الأخيار آبائه الأطهار إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب رفع يديه إلى ربه وقال: {رب قد آتيتني من1 الملك وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث فاطر السموات والأرض أنت وليّ في الدنيا والآخرة توفني2 مسلماً وألحقني بالصالحين} واستجاب الله تعالى دعاءه فلم يلبث إلا قليلاً حتى وافاه الأجل فارتحل والتحق بآبائه وصالحي إخوانه فسلام عليه وعليهم وعلى كل صالح في الأرض والسماء، وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.
هداية الآية
من هداية الآية:
1- مشروعة دعاء الله تعالى والتوسل إليه بأسمائه وصفاته.
2- مشروعيه العزوف عن الدنيا والرغبة عنها عند حصولها والتمكن منها.
3- فضل الشوق إلى الله والحنين إلى رفقة الصالحين في الملكوت الأعلى.
4- مشروعية سؤال الموت إن لم يكن لضر أو ملل من العبادة، أو رغبة في الراحة لحديث "لا يسألن أحدكم3 الموت لضر نزل به" وهو صحيح. ولكن شوقاً إلى الله تعالى والالتحاق بالصالحين4، عزوفاً عن هذه الدار وشوقاً إلى الأخرى دار السلام.
__________
1 من: للتبعيض، إذ ملك مصر محدود، ولم يملك يوسف على غيره، ومن في قوله: {من تأويل الأحاديث} للجنس أولى مما تكون للتبعيض.
2 قال قتادة: لم يتمن الموت أحد نبي ولا غيره إلاّ يوسف عليه السلام حين تكاملت عليه النعِّم، وجمع له الشمل اشتياقاً إلى لقاء ربه عز وجل، وردّ الجمهور هذا وقالوا: إنّما تمنى الموت على الإسلام وما ذكرته في التفسير أرجح وأوضح.
3 في الصحيح عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " لا يتمنينّ أحدكم الموت لضر نزل به فإن كان لابد متمنياً فليقل: اللهم احيني ما كانت الحياة خير لي وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي " رواه مسلم.
4 قيل: كان عمره يوم مات: مائة عام وسبع سنين، وخلف من الولد ثلاثة: افراثيم، ومنشا، ورحمة.
******************************  **
ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ أَجْمَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَمْكُرُونَ (102) وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (103) وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ (104) وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ (105) وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ (106) 
شرح الكلمات:
ذلك: إشارة إلى ما قص تعالى على رسوله من قصة يوسف وإخوته.
من أنباء الغيب: أي أخبار الغيب.
وما كنت لديهم: أي لدى إخوة يوسف.
إذ أجمعوا أمرهم: أي اتفقوا على إلقاء يوسف في غيابة الجب.
وهم يمكرون: أي يحتالون على إخراجه وإلقائه في الجب.
عليه من أجر: أي على القرآن وإبلاغه من ثواب أي مال.
إن هو إلا ذِكْرٌ: أي ما هو إلا ذكر أي موعظة يتعظ بها المؤمنون.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ما قص تعالى على رسوله بواسطة الوحي قصة يوسف وإخوته وهي من الغيب المحض إذ لم يكن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولا قومه من العرب يعرفون عن هذه الأحداث التاريخية شيئاً، لاسيما وأن بعض هذه الأنباء تم في ظلام الليل وبعضها في ظلام البئر وبعضها وراء الستور، وبعضها في طبقات السجون وبعضها في قصور الملوك وبعضها في الحضر وبعضها في البدو، وبعد تطاول الزمن وتقادم العصور. بمد أن قص ما قص قال لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {ذلك من أنباء الغيب} 1 أي من أخبار الغيب {نوحيه إليك} أي نعلمك به بطريق الوحي {وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون} ويؤكد وحيه إليه بذلك فيقول، وما كنت لدى إخوة يوسف في الوقت الذي أجمعوا فيه أمرهم على التخلص من يوسف بأي ثمن وهم يحتالون على إخراجه من بين يدي أبويه ليلقوه في غيابة الجب تخلصاً منه حيث رأوا أنه حجب عنهم وجه أبيهم وذهب بعطفه وحنانه دونهم. وقوله تعالى: {وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين} 2 يخبره تعالى أن الإيمان بك وبما جئت به من الوحي والتوحيد والبعث الآخر مثل هذا القصص كاف في التدليل على صحة نبوتك وعلى وجوب الإيمان بما جئت به وتدعو إليه ومع هذا فأكثر الناس ولو حرصت على إيمانهم ما هم بمؤمنين، ولذلك عوامل من أبرزها أن الإيمان يتعارض مع ما ألفوا من الباطل والشر والفساد، لاسيما شهواتهم وأغراضهم الدنيوية ومن قبل ذلك أن من كتب الله شقاءه لا يؤمن بحال، ولذا فلا تحزن ولا تكرب، وقوله تعالى: {وما تسألهم عليه من أجر} 3 أي على هذا القرآن وإبلاغه إليهم من مال إذ لو كنت سائلهم أجراً على قراءتك عليهم وإبلاغك لهم لكان ذلك مانعاً من قبول ما تدعوهم إليه، ولكن ما دام ذلك يقدم لهم مجاناً فلا معنى لعدم إيمانهم إلا ما كتب الله من خسرانهم فهم عاملون للوصول إليه.
وقوله تعالى: {إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين} أي ما هذا القرآن وما يحمله من هدى ونور وقراءتك له إلا ذكرى أي موعظة يتعظ بها من يسمعها من أهل البصيرة والإيمان من العالمين ممن هيأهم الله تعالى للسعادة والكمال، وقوله تعالى: {وكأين من آية في4 السموات والأرض} أي وكثير من الآيات الدالة على الله وعلى وجوب عبادته وتوحيده فيها في السموات كالشمس والقمر والكواكب والسحب والأمطار، والأرض كالجبال. والأنهار والأشجار والمخلوقات المختلفة يمرون عليها صباح مساء وهم معرضون غير ملتفتين إليها ولا متفكرين فيها فلذا هم لا يؤمنون ولا يهتدون. وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة (106) {وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون} 5 يخبر تعالى رسوله أن من يدعوهم إلى الإيمان به وبما جاء به ما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله رباً خالقاً رازقاً إلا وهم مشركون به أصناماً وأوثاناً يعبدونها وهي حقيقة قائمة لو سئل يهودي أو نصراني عن الخالق الرازق المحيي المميت المدبر للكون لقال الله، ولكن هو به مشرك يعبد معه غيره وكذلك حال المشركين الذين أخبر تعالى عنهم، وكثير من أهل الجهل في هذه الأمة القرآنية يدعون غير الله ويذبحون لغير الله وينذرون لغير الله وهم مؤمنون بالله وبما جاء به رسوله من التوحيد والبعث والجزاء والشرع.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بأصدق برهان وأعظم حجة.
2- بيان حكم الله في الناس وهو أن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون فلا يحزن الداعي ولا يكرب.
3- دعوة الله ينبغي أن نقدم إلى الناس مجّاناً، وأجر الداعي على الله تعالى الذي يدعو إليه.
4- ذم الغفلة وعدم التفكر في الآيات الكونية.
5- بيان حقيقة ثابتة وهي أن غير أهل التوحيد وإن آمنوا بالله رباً خالقاً رازقاً مدبراً أكثرهم يشركون به غيره في بعض صفاته وعباداته.
__________
1 هذا الكلام تذييل للقصة بعد انتهائها. إتماماً للفائدة منها، والغيب ما غاب عن علم الناس، وأصل النسب مصدر غاب يغيب غيباً، فسمي به الشيء الغائب.
2 في الآية تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا آلمه عدم إيمان قريش بعد أن سألوه عن هذه القصة ليؤمنوا فلمّا قصها عليهم لم يؤمنوا فآلمه ذلك.
(من) صلة لتقوية النفي.
4 أصل: كأيّن: أي. فدخلت عليها كاف التشبيه، وبنيت معها فصار معناها (كم) قال القرطبي: قد يقع في هذا القول والذي قبله كثير من عوام الناس، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العليّ العظيم.
5 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: نزلت في تلبية المشركين: لبيك اللهم لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريكا هو لك تملكه وما ملك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يوسف - (14)  
الحلقة (519)
 تفسير سورة يوسف مكية  
المجلد الثانى (صـــــــ 652الى صــــ 656)


**أَفَأَمِنُوا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ غَاشِيَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ أَوْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (107) قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (108) وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَدَارُ الْآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (109)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
غاشية من عذاب الله: أي نقمة من نقمه تعالى تغشاهم1 أي تحوط بهم.
بغتة: فجأة وهم مقيمون على شركهم وكفرهم.
هذه سبيلي: أي دعوتي وطريقتي التي أنا عليها.
على بصيرة: أي على علم يقين مني.
وسبحان الله: أي تنزيهاً لله وتقديساً أن يكون له شريك في ملكه أو معبود سواه.
من أهل القرى: من أهل المدن والأمصار لا من أهل البوادي.
للذين اتقوا: أي الله تعالى بأداء فرائضه وترك نواهيه.
أفلا تعقلون: أي أفلا يعقل هؤلاء المشركون هذا الذي يتلى عليهم ويبين لهم فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الدعوة إلى الإيمان بالوحي الإلهي والتوحيد والبعث والجزاء وهي أركان الدين العظمى، فقال تعالى: فأمن هؤلاء المشركون والذين لا يؤمن {أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون} والذين يمرون بالكثير من آيات الله وهم معرضون، أفأمن هؤلاء {أن تأتيهم غاشية من عذاب الله} أي عقوبة من عذاب تغشاهم وتجللهم بالعذاب الذي لا يطاق {أو تأتيهم الساعة} أي القيامة {بغتة} 2 أي فجأة {وهم لا يشعرون} بوقت مجيئها فتعظم البلية وتشتد عليهم الرزية، وكيف يأمنون وهل يوجد من يؤمنهم غير الله تعالى فما لهم إذا لا يؤمنون ولا يتقون حتى ينجوا مما يتوقع لهم؟ هذا ما دلت علمه الآية الأولى (107) أما الثانية فقد أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يواصل دعوته دعوة الخير هو والمؤمنون معه فقال: {قل هذه سبيلي} أي قل أيها الرسول للناس هذه طريقتي في دعوتي إلى ربي بأن يؤمن به ويعبد وحده دون سواه. {أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة 3} أي على علم يقين بمن أدعو إليه وبما أدعو به وبالنتائج المترتبة على هذه الدعوة، {أنا ومن اتبعني} من المؤمنين كلنا ندعو إلى الله على بصيرة.
وقوله تعالى: {وسبحان الله} أي وقل سبحان الله أي تنزيهاً له عن دن يكون له شريك أو ولد، وقل كذلك معلناً براءتك من الشرك والمشركين {وما أنا من المشركين} . هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثانية. أما الآية الثالثة فإن الله تعالى يخبر رسوله بأنه ما أرسل من قبله من الرسل وهم كثر إلا رجالاً أي لا نساء ولا ملائكة {نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى4} أي الأمصار والمدن، وهذا إبطال لإنكارهم أن يكون الرسول رجلاً من الناس، وقوله تعالى. {أفلم يسيروا} أي هؤلاء المكذبون من قريش وغيرهم {في الأرض} للاعتبار {فينظروا} 5 كيف كان عاقبة من سبقهم من الأمم كعاد وثمود فإنا أهلكناهم ونجينا أهل الإيمان والتوحيد من بينهم مع رسلهم هذه النجاة ثمرة من ثمرات الإيمان والتقوى، {ولدار الآخرة خير6 للذين اتقوا} فإنها دار النعيم المقيم والسلامة من الآهات والعاهات والكبر والهرم والموت والفناء.
قوله تعالى في نهاية الآية {أفلا تعقلون} 7 يوبخ أولئك المشركين المصرين على التكذيب والشرك على عدم تعقلهم وتفهمهم لما يتلى عليهم وما يسمعون من الآيات القرآنية وما يشاهدون من الآيات الكونية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التحذير من العقوبات المترتبة على الشرك والمعاصي.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر.
3- تعين الدعوة إلى الله تعالى على كل مؤمن تابع للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- تعين العلم اليقيني للداعي إلى الله إذ هو البصيرة المذكورة في الآية.
5- وجوب توحيد الله تعالى في ألوهيته وربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته.
6- الرسالة من خصوصيات الرجال وليس في النساء رسولة8.
7- بيان ثمرات التوحيد والتقوى في الدنيا والآخرة.
__________**
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: مجلّلة، وهو معنى تعظيمهم، وتحوط بهم من كل جوانبهم بحيث لا ينجون منها.
2 {فلينظروا} إلى مصارع الأمم المكذبة لأنبيائهم وما جاءوهم به من الهدى ودين الحق من أجل هدايتهم، وسعادتهم.
3 {ولدار الآخرة خير} مبتدأ وخبر، وهل الإضافة هنا كما هي في يوم الخميس وبارحة الأولى؟ خلاف ويُرجحَ أحدَ الرأيين فقول الشاعر:
ولو أقوت عليك ديار عبس
عرفت الذل عرفان اليقين
أي: عرفاناً يقينيا. قال النحاس: إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه محال، لأنّ الشيء يضاف إلى غيره ليعرّف به الأجود أن يقال: الصلاة الأولى.
4 قرىء: {أفلا يعقلون} ؟ بالياء والتاء في السبع.
5 منصوب على الحال، ومعناه إصابة من غير توقع {وهم لا يشعرون} : توكيد لمعنى بغتة. هذا كقوله تعالى {تأخذهم وهم يخصمون} .
6 أي: على يقين وحق كقولهم: فلان مستبصر بهذا الأمر.
7 قوله تعالى: {وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلاّ رجالاً نوحي إليهم} ردٌ على القائلين {لولا أنزل عليه ملك} .
8 حديث: "إن في النساء أربع نبيّات حواء وآسية وأم موسى ومريم" حديث ضعيف لا يصح، وهو معارض لهذه الآية وآيات أخرى.**
******************************  *******
**حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّواْ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُواْ جَاءهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَن نَّشَاء وَلاَ يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (110) لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِّأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (111)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
استيأس الرسل: أي يئسوا من إيمان قومهم.
وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا: أي ظن الأمم المرسل إليهم أن الرسل قد أخلفوا ما وعدوا به 
من النصر.
ولا يرد بأسنا: أي عذابنا الشديد.
عن القوم المجرمين: أي الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي وأجرموا على غيرهم بصرفهم عن الإيمان.
لقد كان في قصصهم: أي الرسل عليهم السلام.
ما كان حديثا يفترى: أي ما كان هذا القرآن حديثاً يختلق.
تصديق الذي بين يديه: أي ما قبله من الكتب الإلهية إذ نزل مصدقاً لها في الإيمان والتوحيد.
**معنى الآيتين:**
ما زال السياق في الدعوة إلى الإيمان والتوحيد بقوله تعالى: {وما أرسلنا} أي ما زال من أرسلنا مَنْ رسلنا يدعون إلينا ويواصلون دعوتهم ويتأخر نصرهم حتى يدب اليأس إلى قلوبهم1 ويظن أتباعهم أنهم قد أخلفوا ما وعدوا به من نصرهم وإهلاك أعدائهم {جاءهم} بعد وجود اليأس نصرنا2 {فنجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين} . هذا ما جاء في الآية الأولى {حتى إذا استيأس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا فننجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين} وهم أهل الشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى: {لقد كان في قصصهم3 عبرة لأولي الألباب} أي كان في قصص الرسل مع أممهم بذكر أخبارهم وتبيان أحوالهم من نجاة المؤمنين وهلاك الكافرين المكذبين عبرة4 يعتبر بها المؤمنون فيثبتون على إيمانهم ويواصلون تقواهم لربهم بأداء فرائضه واجتناب نواهيه.
وأولوا الألباب هم أصحاب العقول، وقوله تعالى: {ما كان حديثاً يفترى،} أي لم يكن هذا القرآن العظيم بالحديث الذي في إمكان الإنسان أن يكذب ويختلق مثله بحال من الأحوال ولكنه أي القرآن هو {تصديق الذي بين يديه} أي تقدم في النزول عليه كالتوراة والإنجيل فهو مصدق لهما في أصول الإيمان والتوحيد ولا يتنافى معهما وهذا أكبر دليل على أنه وحي إلهي مثلهما، وليس بالكلام المختلق كما يقول المبطلون، وقوله تعالى: {وتفصيل5 كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون} أي كما هو مصدق لما بين يديه هو أيضاً يفصل كل شيء تحتاج إليه البشرية في دينها المزكي لأنفسها الموجب لها رحمة ربها ورضاه عنها وهدى ينير الطريق فيهدي من الضلالة ورحمة تنال المؤمنين به العاملين به المطبقين لشرائعه وأحكامه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في تأخر النصر على رسله وعباده المؤمنين زيادة في الإعداد والتمحيص ثم يأتي نصر الله فيعز أولياء الله ويذل أعداءه.
2- التنديد بالإجرام وهو الإفساد للعقائد والأخلاق والشرائع والأحكام.
3- بيان فضل القرآن وما فيه من الهدى والرحمة لمن طلب ذلك منه.
4- المؤمنون باعتبار أنهم أحياء هم الذين ينتفعون بهداية القرآن ورحمته.

**سورة يوسف**
...
في حب يوسف. وواصلت العير سيرها وبعد أيام وصلت وجاء يهودا يحمل القميص فألقاه على وجه يعقوب فارتد بصيراً كما أخبر يوسف إخوته بمصر. وهنا واجه أبناءه بالخطاب الذي أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله مالا تعلمون} أي أعلم من لطف الله وحسن تدبيره ورحمته وإفضاله مالا تعلمون. وهنا طلبوا من والدهم أن يعفو عنهم ويستغفر لهم ربهم فقالوا ما أخبر تعالى به: {قالوا يا أبانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا إنا كنا خاطئين، قال سوف استغفر لكم ربي إنه هو الغفور الرحيم} .
أجَّلَ لهم طلب المغفرة إلى ساعة الاستجابة كآخر الليل وقت السحر أو يوم الجمعة. وتنفيذاً لأمر يوسف إخوته بأن يأتوه بأهلهم أجمعين تحملت الأسرة بسائر أفرادها مهاجرين إلى مصر. وكان يوسف وملك مصر وألوف من رجال الدولة وأعيان البلاد في استقبالهم، وكان يوسف قد ضربت له خيمة أو فسطاط، ووصلت المهاجرة إلى مشارف الديار المصرية وكان يوسف في فسطاطه {فلما دخلوا عليه آوى إليه أبويه} أي ضمّهما إلى موكبه {وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين} ولما انتهوا إلى القصر ودخلوا {ورفع} يوسف {أبويه} أمه وأباه {على العرش} سرير الملك {وخروا له سجداً} تحية وتشريفاً6. وهنا قال يوسف {يا أبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقاً} إذ رأى في صباه أن أحد عشر كوكباً والشمس والقمر رآهم له ساجدين. وقوله {وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني7 من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو8 من بعد أن نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي} هذا ثناء على الله بنعمه وتذكير للحاضرين، بالحادثة والطاف الله تعالى فيها. ومن كرم نفس يوسف وسمو آدابه لم يقل قد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من الجب فيذكرهم بما يؤلمهم بل قال من السجن. ويعني بقوله وجاء بكم من البدو أي من أرض كنعان. ونسب الإساءة التي كانت من إخوته إلى الشيطان تلطيفاً للجو ومبالغة في إذهاب الهم من نفس إخوته، وختم حديث النعمة في أعظم فرحة {إن ربي9 لطيف لما يشاء انه هو العليم} أي بخلقه
__________**
1 أي: من إيمان قومهم، لأنّ ألله تعالى لم يعلمهم أنّ قومهم سيؤمنون حتى لا يصح منه ظن عدم إيمانهم.
2 المراد بالنصر: العذاب، فلما جاء العذاب بعد طول انتظار نجى الله تعالى رسله والمؤمنين، وأهلك أعداءه وأعداءهم الكافرين.
3 يدخل أوّلا قصة يوسف، وإخوته ثم بافي القصص.
4 فكرة وتذكرة وعظة.
5 أي: مما يحتاج إليه البشر من الحلال والحرام، والشرائع والأحكام.
6 على عادة أهل ذلك الزمان، وهو سجود تحية لا عبادة.
7 أحسن بي وإليّ بممنى واحد أي قدم أي صنع إليّ معروفاً. بجلب خير أو دفع ضر.
8 أي: البادية، والبدو ضد الحضر، والاسم مشتق من البُدوّ الذي هو الظهور والنزغ عبارة عن إدخال الفساد في النفس، شبه بنزغ الراكب الدابة وهو يريدها تسرع.
9 اللطف: التدبير الملائم، واللطيف: صاحب اللّطف.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (1)  
الحلقة (520)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ  5الى صــــ 12)

**المجلد الثالث
سورة الرعد**

**مكية وآياتها ثلاث وأربعون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**المر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَالَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ الْحَقُّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (1) اللهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُم بِلِقَاء رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ (2) وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَدَّ الأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْهَارًا وَمِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ جَعَلَ فِيهَا زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (3) وَفِي الأَرْضِ قِطَعٌ مُّتَجَاوِرَاتٌ وَجَنَّاتٌ مِّنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَزَرْعٌ وَنَخِيلٌ صِنْوَانٌ وَغَيْرُ صِنْوَانٍ يُسْقَى بِمَاء وَاحِدٍ وَنُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الأُكُلِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (4)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
المر: هذه الحروف المقطعة تكتب المر وتُقرأ ألف لاَمْ مِيْم را. والله أعلم بمراده بها.
بغير عمد ترونها: العمد جمع عمود أي مرئية لكم إذ الجملة نعت.
ثم استوى على العرش1: استواء يليق به عز وجل.
وسخر الشمس والقمر: أي ذللها بمواصلة دورانها لبقاء الحياة إلى أجلها.
هو الذي مد الأرض: أي بسطها للحياة فوقها.
رواسي: أي جبال ثوابت.
زوجين اثنين: أي نوعين وضربين كالحلو والحامض والأصفر والأسود مثلا.
يغشى الليل النهار: أي يغطيه حتى لا يبقى له وجود بالضياء.
لآيات: أي دلالات على وحدانية الله تعالى.
قطع متجاورات: أي بقاع متلاصقات.
ونخيل صنوان: أي عدة نخلات في أصل واحد يجمعها، والصنو الواحد والجمع صنوان.
في الأكل: أي في الطعم هذا حلو وهذا مرّ وهذا حامض، وهذا لذيذ وهذا خلافه.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {المرَ} الله أعلم بمراده به. وقوله {تلك آيات الكتاب} الإشارة إلى ما جاء من قصص سورة يوسف، فالمراد بالكتاب التوراة والإنجيل فمن جملة آياتها ما قص الله تعالى على رسوله. وقوله: {والذي2 أنزل إليك من ربك} 3 وهو القرآن العظيم {الحق} أي هو الحق الثابت. وقوله {ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون} أي مع أن الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق فإن أكثر الناس من قومك وغيرهم لا يؤمنون بأنه وحي الله وتنزيله فيعملوا به فيكملوا ويسعدوا. وقوله تعالى: {الله الذي رفع السموات والأرض بغير عمد4ترونها} : أي أن إلهكم الحق الذي يجب أن تؤمنوا به وتعبدوه وتوحدوه الله الذي رفع السموات على الأرض بغير عمد مرئية لكم ولكن رفعها بقدرته وبما شاء من سنن. وقوله: {ثم استوى على العرش} أي خلق السموات والأرض ثم استوى على عرشه استواء يليق بذاته وجلاله يدبر أمر الملكوت وقوله: {وسخر الشمس والقمر} أي ذللهما بعد خلقهما يسيران في فلكهما سيراً منتظماً إلى نهاية الحياة، وقوله {كل يجري} أي في فلكه فالشمس تقطع فلكها في سنة كاملة والقمر في شهر كامل وهما يجريان هكذا إلى نهاية الحياة الدنيا فيخسف القمر وتنكدر الشمس وقوله: {يدبر الأمر} أي يقضي ما يشاء في السموات والأرض ويدبر أمر مخلوقاته بالإماتة والإحياء والمنع والإعطاء كيف يشاء وحده لا شريك له في ذلك. وقوله: {يفصل الآيات} أي القرآنية بذكر القصص وضرب الأمثال وبيان الحلال والحرام كل ذلك ليهيئكم ويعدكم للإيمان بلقاء ربكم فتؤمنوا به وتعبدوا الله وتوحدوه في عبادته فتكملوا في أرواحكم وأخلاقكم وتسعدوا في دنياكم وآخرتكم. وقوله تعالى: {وهو الذي مد الأرض} 5 أي بسطها {وجعل فيها رواسي} أي جبالاً ثوابت {وأنهاراً} أي وأجرى فيها أنهاراً {ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين} أي نوعين وضربين فالرمان منه الحلو ومنه الحامض والزيتون منه الأصفر والأسود، والتين منه الأبيض والأحمر وقوله: {يغشى الليل النهار} أي يغطي سبحانه وتعالى النهار بالليل لفائدتكم لتناموا وتستريح أبدانكم من عناء النهار وقوله: {إن في ذلك} أي المذكور في هذه الآية الكريمة من مد الأرض وجعل الرواسي فيها وإجراء الأنهار، وخلق أنواع الثمار واغشاء الليل النهار، في كل هذا المذكور {لآيات} أي علامات ودلائل واضحات على وجود الله تعالى وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته وعلى وجوب عبادته وتوحيده وعلى الإيمان بوعده ووعيده، ولقائه وما أعد من نعيم لأوليائه وعذاب لأعدائه، وقوله تعالى: {وفي الأرض قطع متجاورات} 6 أي بقاع من الأرض بعضها إلى جنب بعض متلاحقات هذه تربتها طيبة وهذه تربتها خبيثة ملح سبخة وفي الأرض أيضاً جنات أي بساتين من أعناب وفيها زرع ونخيل {صنوان} 7 النخلتان والثلاث في أصل واحد، {وغير صنوان} كل نخلة قائمة على أصلها، وقوله: {تسقى} أي تلك الأعناب والزروع والنخيل {بماء واحد ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل} 8 وهو ما يؤكل منها فهذا حلو وهذا حامض وهذا لذيذ وهذا سمج، وقوله: {إن في ذلك} أي المذكور من القطع المتجاورات مع اختلاف الطيب وعدمه وجنات الأعناب والنخيل وسقيها بماء واحد واختلاف طعومها وروائحها وفوائدها {لآيات} 9 علامات ودلائل باهرات على وجوب الإيمان بالله وتوحيده ولقائه، ولكن {لقوم يعقلون} أما الذين فقدوا عقولهم لاستيلاء المادة عليها واستحكام الشهوة فيها فإنهم لا يدركون ولا يفهمون شيئاً فكيف إذاً يرون دلائل وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته فيؤمنون به ويعبدونه ويتقربون إليه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة الوحي الإلهي ونبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- تقرير عقيدة التوحيد وأنه لا إله إلا الله.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر والجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا.
4- فضيلة التفكر في الآيات الكونية.
5- فضيلة العقل للاهتداء به إلى معرفة الحق وإتباعه للإسعاد والإكمال.
__________**
1 عقيدة السلف في هذه الصفة: وجوب الإيمان بها وإمرارها كما ذكرها تعالى بلا تكييف ولا تشبيه ولا تعطيل ولا تمثيل، وكذا سائر صفاته عزّ وجلّ.
2 يصح أن تكون الواو عاطفة صفة على أخرى، أي: عطفت الذي على الكتاب فالموصول في محل جرّ نعت للكتاب، وهو نظير قول الشاعرة
إلى الملِك القرم وابن الهمام
وليث الكتيبة في المزدحم
ويكون المعنى: تلك آيات الكتاب الذي أنزل إليك من ربك والحق: مرفوع على أنه خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره: هو الحق. وما في التفسير واضح قال به مجاهد وقتاده.
3 قال مقاتل: نزلت هذه الآية رداً على المشركين القائلين: أن محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يأتي بالقرآن من تلقاء نفسه.
4 في الآيات استدلال بقدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته على أن القرآن الكريم وحيه أوحاه إلى رسوله وتنزيله أنزله عليه ليس كما يدّعي المشركون.
5 لمّا ذكر تعالى آياته الكونية في السماء ذكر آياته الكونية في الأرض استدلالاً بها على قدرته وعلمه وحكمنه الموجبة لتوحيده وعبادته دون سواه.
6 أي: وأخرى غير متجاورات فحدفت على حدّ قوله: {سرابيل تقيكم الحرّ} حيث حذف المقابل وهو: تقيكم البرد.
7 الصنو: المثل، ومنه الحديث: "عمَ الرجل صنو أبيه" ولا فرق بين التثنية والجمع في: (صنوان) إلاّ بكسر نون المثنى، وتنوين نون الجمع، فتقول: هذان صنوان وهؤلاء صنوان.
8 كالدقل والحلو والحامض، وبنو آدم كذلك الأصل واحد والخلاف قائم هذا مؤمن وهذا كافر، هذا صالح وهذا فاسد، كما قال الشاعر:
الناس كالنبت والنبت ألوان
منها شجر الصندل والكافور والبان
ومنها شجر ينضح طول الدهر قطران
9 في هذه الآيات دلائل الوحدانية وعظم الصمدية والإرشاد لمن ضل عن معرفته حيث نبّه تعالى بقوله: {متجاورات} ومع تجاورها قطعة عذبة وأخرى ملحة، قطعة طيّبة وأخرى خبيثة كما أنّ التربة واحدة، وتسقى بماء واحد وتختلف طعوم الثمار وألوانه وخصائصه ومنافعه فهذا لن يكون صادراً إلاّ عن ذي قدرة لا تُحدّ وعلم لا ينتهي وحكمة لا يخلو منها شيء، وهو الله تعالى، وأين الطبيعة العمياء الصماء التي لا علم لها ولا إرادة من الله خالق كل شيء العليم بكل شيء؟**
******************************  ************
**جَدِيدٍ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ الأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدونَ (5) وَيَسْتَعْجِلُو  نَكَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ قَبْلَ الْحَسَنَةِ وَقَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِمُ الْمَثُلاَتُ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو مَغْفِرَةٍ لِّلنَّاسِ عَلَى ظُلْمِهِمْ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَشَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (6) وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْلآ أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُنذِرٌ وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ (7) اللهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِندَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ (8) عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعَالِ (9)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن تعجب: أي يأخذك العجب من إنكارهم نبوتك والتوحيد.
فعجب: أي فأعجب منه إنكارهم للبعث والحياة الثانية مع وضوح الأدلة وقوة الحجج.
لفي خلق جديد: أي نرجع كما كنا بشراً أحياء.
الأغلال في أعناقهم: أي موانع من الإيمان والاهتداء في الدنيا، وأغلال تشد بها أيديهم إلى أعناقهم في الآخر.
بالسيئة: أي بالعذاب.
قبل الحسنة: أي الرحمة وما يحسن بهم من العاقبة والرخاء والخصب.
المثلات: أي العقوبات واحدها مَثُله التي قد أصابت المكذبين في الأمم الماضية.
لولا أنزل عليه: أي هلاَّ أنزل، ولولا أداة تحضيض كهلاَّ.
آية من ربه: أي معجزة كعصا موسى وناقة صالح مثلاً.
ولكل قوم هاد: أي نبي يدعوهم إلى ربهم ليعبدوه وحده ولا يشركون به غيره.
ما تحمل كل أنثى: أي من ذكر أو أنثى واحداً أو أكثر أبيض أو أسمر.
وما تغيض الأرحام: أي تنقص من دم الحيض، وما تزداد منه.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المشركين إلى الإيمان بالتوحيد والنبوة المحمدية والبعث يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء، فقوله تعالى في الآية الأولى (5) {وإن تعجب} 1 يا نبينا من عدم إيمانهم برسالتك وتوحيد ربك فعجب أكبر هو عدم إيمانهم بالبعث الآخر، إذ قالوا في إنكار وتعجب: {أئذا متنا2 وكنا تراباً أئنا لفي خلق جديد} أي يحصل لنا بعد الفناء والبلى؟ قال تعالى مشيراً إليهم مسجلاً الكفر عليهم ولازمه وهو العذاب {أولئك الذين كفروا بربهم وأولئك الأغلال3 في أعناقهم} وهي في الدنيا موانع الهداية كالتقليد الأعمى والكبر والمجاحدة والعناد، وفي الآخرة أغلال توضع في أعناقهم من حديد تشد بها أيديهم إلى أعناقهم، {وأولئك أصحاب النار} أي أهلها {هم فيها خالدون} أي ماكثون أبداً لا يخرجون منها بحال من الأحوال.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (6) {ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة} يخبر تعالى رسوله مقرراً ما قال أولئك الكافرون بربهم ولقائه ونبي الله وما جاء به، ما قالوه استخفافاً واستعجالاً وهو طلبهم العذاب الدنيوي، إذ كان الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يخوفهم من عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، فهم يطالبون به كقول بعضهم: {فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم،} قبل طلبهم الحسنة وهذا لجهلهم وكفرهم، وإلا لطالبوا بالحسنة التي هي العافية والرخاء والخصب قبل السيئة التي هي الدمار والعذاب.
وقوله تعالى: {وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات} 4 أي والحال أن العقوبات قد مضت في الأمم من قبلهم كعقوبة الله لعاد وثمود وأصحاب الأيكة والمؤتفكات فما لهم يطالبون بها استبعاداً لها واستخفافاً بها أين ذهبت عقولهم؟ وقوله تعالى: {وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس5 على ظلمهم} وهو ظاهر مشاهد إذ لو كان يؤاخذ بالظلم لمجرد وقوعه فلم يغفر لأصحابه لما ترك على الأرض من دابة، وقوله: {وإن ربك لشديد العقاب} أي على من عصاه بعد أن أنذره وبين له ما يتقي فلم يتق ما يوجب له العذاب من الشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (7) {ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه} ! يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين عن قيل الكافرين بالتوحيد والبعث والنبوة: {لولا} أي هلا أنزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آية من ربه كعصا موسى وناقة صالح، حتى نؤمن بنبوته ونصدق برسالته، فيرد تعالى عليهم بقوله: {إنما أنت منذر} والمنذر المخوف من العذاب وليس لازماً أن تنزل معه الآيات، وعليه فلا تلتفت إلى ما يطالبون به من الآيات، واستمر على دعوتك فإن لكل قوم6 هادياً وأنت هادي هذه الأمة، وداعيها إلى ربها فادع واصبر.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة (8) {الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى} 7 أي من ذكر أو أنثى واحداً أو أثنين أبيض أو أسمر سعيداً أو شقياً، وقوله: {وما تغيض8 الأرحام وما تزداد} أي ويعلم ما تغيض الأرحام من دماء الحيض9 وما تزداد منها إذ غيضها ينقص من مدة الحمل وازديادها يزيد في مدة الحمل فقد تبلغ السنة أو أكثر، وقوله: {وكل شيء عنده بمقدار} أي وكل شيء في حكمه وقضائه وتدبيره بمقدار معين لا يزيد ولا ينقص في ذات ولا صفة ولا حال، ولا زمان ولا مكان، وقوله: {عالم الغيب والشهادة} أي كل ما غاب عن الخلق، وما لم يغب عنهم مما يشاهدونه أي العليم بكل شيء، وقوله: {الكبير المتعال} أي الذي لا أكبر منه وكل كبير أمامه صغير المتعال على خلقه المنزه عن الشريك والشبيه والصاحبة والولد هذا هو الله وهذه صفاته فهل يليق بعاقل أن ينكر استحقاقه للعبادة دون سواه؟ فهل يليق بعاقل أن ينكر عليه أن يوحي بما شاء على من شاء من عباده؟ فهل يليق بعاقل أن ينكر على من يشاء من عباده؟ فهل يليق بعاقل ان ينكر على هذه قدرته وعمله ان يحي العباد بعد ان يميتهم ليسألهم عن كسبهم ويحاسبهم عليه ويجزيهم به؟ اللهم لا اذا فالمنكرون على الله ما دعاهم الى الايمان به لا يعتبرون عقلاء وان طاروا في السماء وغاصوا في الماء.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-تقرير أصول العقيدة الثلاثة: التوحيد والنبوة البعث والجزاء الآخر.
2- صوارف الإيمان والتي هي كالأغلال ير التقليد الأعمى، والكبر والعناد.
3- عظيم قدرة الله تعالى وسعة علمه.
4-تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
__________**
1 أصل التعجب: تغير النفس بما تخفي أسبابه، والمخاطب في هذا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنون تابعون له.
2 مثل هذا الاستفهام وقع في تسع سور من القرآن في أحد عشر موضعاً ومن القرّاء من استفهم في الموضعين أئذا كنا تراباً ائنا لمبعوثون ومنهم من استفهم في موضع واحد، فمن استفهم في الأول والثاني قصد المبالغة في الإنكار فأتى به في الجملة الأولى وأعاده في الثانية تأكيداً له ومن أتى به مرّة واحدة لحصول المقصود به لأنّ كل جملة مرتبطة بالثانية فإذا أنكر في إحداهما حصل الإنكار في الأخرى (أفادهُ الجمل) .
3 الأغلال: جمع غل وهو طوق من حديد تشدّ به اليد إلى العنق.
4 المثلات: جمع مثلة، وهي العقوبة نحو: صدُقة وصدُقات، وتضم الميم وتسكن الثاء مثله كغرفة والجمع مُثل كقُرب وهي العقوبة الشديدة التي تكون مثالاً تمثل بها العقوبات.
5 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه هذه أرجى آية في كتاب الله، قال سعيد بن المسيّب، لمّا نزلت قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "لولا عفو الله ورحمته وتجاوزه لما هنأ أحداً عيشُه ولولا عقابه ووعيده وعذابه لا تكل كل أحد".
6 هادي كل امة رسولها الذي بعث فيها وخلفاء الأنبياء وحواريوهم هداة يهدون من بعدهم والله يهدي من يشاء.
7 قال القرطبي: من ذكر أو أنثى: صَبيحٌ أو قبيح صالح أو طالح. وقوله: {كل أنثى} يفيد عموم كل أنثى في الإنسان والحيوان، وهو كذلك.
8 العادة أن انحباس الحيض دال على العلوق أي: الحمل، وفيضان الدم دال على عدم الحمل، وتفسير الآية بهذا حسن، فالله تعالى يعلم ما تغيض الأرحام من الدم، لانشغال الرحم بالعلقة ثمّ بالجنين، وما تزداد من الدم حتى يفيض عنها، ويخرج، وهو دم من لا حمل لها. وما في التفسير وجه وهذا الوجه أوضح.
9 استدل بالآية من قال: الحامل لا تحيض وهو أبو حنيفة. والجمهور على أنها تحيض كما استدل بها كل من قال: الحمل تزيد مدته إلى أربع سنوات، وهو الجمهور، وخالف الظاهرية في ذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (2)  
الحلقة (521)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
**المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 13الى صــــ 19)**


**سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ (10) لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ (11) هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ (12) وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ (13)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وسارب بالنهار: أي ظاهر في سربه أي طريقه.
له معقبات: أي ملائكة تتعقبه بالليل والنهار.
من أمر الله: أي بأمر الله تعالى وعن إذنه وأمره.
لا يغير ما بقوم: أي من عافية ونعمة إلى بلاء وعذاب.
ما بأنفسهم: من طهر وصفاء بالإيمان والطاعات إلى الذنوب والآثام.
وما لهم من دونه من وال: أي وليس لهم من دون الله من يلبي أمرهم فيدفع عنهم العذاب.
من خيفته: أي من الخوف منه وهيبته وجلاله.
وهو شديد المحال: أي القوة والمماحلة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر جلال الله وعظيم قدرته وسعة علمه، قال تعالى في هذه الآية: {سواء منكم1 من أسر القول ومن جهر به} فالله يعلم السر والجهر وأخفى {ومن هو مستخف بالليل} يمشى في ظلامه ومن هو {سارب بالنهار} أي يمشي في سربه2 وطر يقه مكشوفاً معلوماً لله تعالى، وقوله تعالى: {له معقبات3 من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله} جائز أن يعود الضمير في "له" على من هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار، فيكون المراد من المعقبات الحرس والجلاوزة الذين يحرسون السلطان من أمر الله تعالى في نظرهم، ولكن إذا أراده الله بسوء فلا مرد له وما له من دون الله من وال يتولى حمايته والدفاع عنه، وجائز أن يعود على الله تعالى ويكون المراد من المعقبات الملائكة الحفظة4 والكتبة للحسنات والسيئات ويكون معنى من أمر الله5 أي بأمره تعالى وإذنه، والمعنى صحيح في التوجيهين للآية وإلى الأول ذهب ابن جرير وإلى الثاني ذهب جمهور المفسرين، وقوله تعالى: {إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم} يخبر تعالى عن سنة من سننه في خلقه ماضية فيهم وهي أنه تعالى لا يزيل نعمة أنعم بها على قوم من عافية وأمن ورخاء بسبب إيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم من طهارة وصفاء بسبب ارتكابهم للذنوب وغشيانهم للمعاصي نتيجة الإعراض عن كتاب الله وإهمال شرعه وتعطيل حدوده والانغماس في الشهوات والضرب في سبيل الضلالات، وقوله تعالى: {وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءاً فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال} هذا إخبار منه تعالى بأنه إذا أراد بقوم أو فردٍ أو جماعة سوءاً ما أي ما يسوءهم من بلاء وعذاب فلا مرد له بحال من الأحوال بل لا بد وأن يمسهم، ولا يجدون من دون الله من وال يتولى صرف العذاب عنهم، أما من الله تعالى فإنهم إذا أنابوا إليه واستغفروه وتابوا إليه فإنه تعالى يكشف عنهم السوء ويصرف عنهم العذاب، وقوله تعالى: {هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفاً} من الصواعق من جهة وطمعاً في المطر من جهة أخرى {وينشىء السحاب الثقال} أي وهو الذي ينشئ6 أي يبدء السحاب الثقال الذي يحمل الأمطار {ويسبح الرعد بحمده} 7 أي وهو الذي يسبح الرعد بحمده وهو ملك موكل بالسحاب يقول:سبحان الله وبحمده، وقوله: {والملائكة8 من خيفته} 9 أي خيفة الله وهيبته وجلاله فهي لذلك تسبحه أي تنزهه عن الشريك والشبيه والولد بألفاظ يعلمها الله تعالى، وقوله تعالى: {ويرسل الصواعق فيصيب بها من يشاء وهم يجادلون في الله} 10 أي في وجوده وصفاته وتوحيده وطاعته {وهو شديد المحال} 11 هذه الآية نزلت فعلاً في رجل12 بعث إليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من يدعوه إلى الإسلام فقال الرجل الكافر لمن جاء من قبل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: من رسول الله؟ وما الله أمن ذهب هو أم من فضة أم من نحاس؟ فنزلت عليه صاعقة أثناء كلامه فذهبت بقحف رأسه، ومعنى شديد المحال أي القوة والأخذ والبطش.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- سعة علم الله تعالى.
2- الحرس والجلاوزة لمن يستخدمهم لحفظه من أمر الله تعالى لن يغنوا عنه من أمر الله شيئاً.
3- تقرير عقيدة أن لكل فرد ملائكة يتعاقبون عليه بالليل والنهار منهم الكرام الكاتبون، ومنهم الحفظة للإنسان من الشياطين والجان.
4- بيان سنة أن النعم لا تزول إلا بالمعاصي.
5- استحباب قول سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته عند سماع الرعد لورود ذلك عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بألفاظ مختلفة.
__________**
1 هذه الآية كالنتيجة لما تقدم من الدلائل على علم الله وقدرته وحكمته الموجبة لألوهيته وفيها تعريض بالمشركين المتآمرين على قتل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو أذيته، وسواء: بمعنى مستو، وهو اسم يكون بين شيئين كالسر هنا والجهر أي: مستوى عنده السر والجهر.
2 السَّرب: بفتح السين وسكون الراء: الطريق، والسارب: اسم فاعل من سرب إذا ذهب.
3 جمع معقبة وهو مأخوذ من العقب الذي هو مؤخر الرجل فكل من اتبع آخر فقد تعقبه فهو متعقِّب له، وعقبه يعقبه فهو عاقب له: إذا جاء بعده، والمعقبات هنا: الملائكة لحديت "يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار" إذا صعدت ملائكة النهار أعقبتها ملائكة الليل وهكذا.
4 الحفظة: جمع حافظ: ملائكة موكلون بالعبد يحفظونه من بين يديه ومن خلفه من الجن، والشياطين، فإذا جاء أمر الله أي: قدره تخلّوا عنه والكتبة: جمع كاتب: ملك يكتب الحسنات وآخر يكتب السيئات.
5 ذكر القرطبي: أن العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى ذكروا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل أوامره على وجهين. أحدهما: قضى وقوعه وحلوله بصاحبه فهذا لا يدفعه أحد، والثاني: قضى مجيئه ولم يقض حلوله ووقوعه بل قضى صرفه بالتوبة والدعاء والصدقة.
6 إنشاء السحاب: تكوينه من عدم بإثارة الأبخرة التي تتجمع سحاباً، والسحاب اسم جمع لسحابة، وسميت سحابة لأنها تسحب من مكان إلى مكان.
7 الباء للملابسة: أي يسبّح الله تسبيحاً ملابساً لحمده، والتسبيح، التنزيه.
8 والملائكة تسبح أيضاً من خوف الله تعالى.
9 {من خيفته} من: تعليلية أي: لأجل الخوف منه تعالى.
10 {يجادلون} : المفعول محذوف تقديره: يجادلونك وأتباعك المؤمنين في شأن توحيد الله تعالى ولقائه ونبوة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
11 (المحال) إن كان من الحول والميم زائدة فهو بمعنى شديد القوى، وإن كانت الميم أصلية فالمحال: بكسر الميم: فهو فِعال بمعنى الكيد، وفعله محل وتمحّل إذا تحيّل، إذ المجادلون كانوا يتحيلون في أسئلتهم، فأعلمهم الله أنه أقوى منهم، وأشد كيداً منهم.
12 قيل: نزلت في يهودي، وقيل: في أربد بن ربيعة، وعامر بن الطفيل، وقد هلك أربد بصاعقة نزلت به، وهلك عامر بغدة نبتت في جسمه فمات منها وهو في بيت امرأة من بني سلول.**
******************************  *********
**لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُغَ فَاهُ وَمَا هُوَ بِبَالِغِهِ وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ (14) وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَظِلَالُهُمْ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ (15) قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ قُلِ اللَّهُ قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم  ْ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ أَمْ جَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ خَلَقُوا كَخَلْقِهِ فَتَشَابَهَ الْخَلْقُ عَلَيْهِمْ قُلِ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (16)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
له دعوة الحق: أي لله تعالى الدعوة1 الحق أي فهو الإله الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو.
ليبلغ فاه: أي الماء فمه.
إلا في ضلال: أي في ضياع لا حصول منه على طائل.
بالغدو والآصال: أي البُكُر جمع بكرة، والعشايا جمع عشية.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد بالأدلة والبراهين، قال تعالى: {له دعوة الحق} أي لله سبحانه وتعالى الدعوة الحق وهي أنه الإله الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو، أما غيره فإطلاق لفظ الإله إطلاق باطل، فالأصنام والأوثان وكل ما عبد من دون الله إطلاق لفظ إله عليه إطلاق باطل، والدعوة إلى عبادته باطلة، أما الدعوة الحق فإنها لله وحده.
وقوله تعالى: {والذين يدعون من دونه} أي من دون الله من سائر المعبودات {لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء} أي لا يجيبونهم بإعطائهم شيئاً مما يطلبون منهم {إلا كباسط 
كفيه إلى الماء} 2 أي إلا كاستجابة3 من بسط يديه أي فتحهما ومدهما إلى الماء والماء في قعر البئر فلا كفاه تصل إلى الماء ولا الماء يصل إلى كفيه وهو عطشان ويظل كذلك حتى يهلك عطشاً، هذا مثل من يعبد غير الله تعالى بدعاء أو ذبح أو نذر أو خوف أو رجاء فهو محروم الاستجابة خائب في مسعاه ولن تكون له عاقبة إلا النار والخسران وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال} 4 أي بطلان وخسران، وقوله تعالى: {ولله يسجد من في السماوات} أي الملائكة {والأرض} أي من مؤمن يسجد طوعاً، ومنافق أي يسجد كرها، 5 {وظلالهم} تسجد أيضاً {بالغدو} أوائل النهار، {والآصال} 6 أواخر النهار.
ومعنى الآية الكريمة: إذا لم يسجد الكافرون أي لم ينقادوا لعبادة الله وحده تعالى فإنَّ لله يسجد من في السماوات من الملائكة، ومن في الأرض من الجن والإنس المؤمنون يسجدون طائعين والكافرون يسجدون إذا أكرهوا على السجود والمنافقون يسجدون مكرهين، وظلالهم تسجد في البكر والعشايا كما أنهم منقادون لقضاء الله تعالى وحكمه فيهم لا يستطيعون الخروج عنه بحال فهو الذي خلقهم وصورهم كما شاء ورزقهم ما شاء ويميتهم متى شاء فأي سجود وخضوع وركوع أظهر من هذا؟ وقوله تعالى: {قل من رب السماوات والأرض} أي من خالقهما ومالكهما ومدبر الأمر فيهما؟ وأمر رسوله أن يسبقهم إلى الجواب {قل الله} إذ لا جواب لهم إلا هو، وبعد أن أقروا بأن الرب الحق هو الله، أمر رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقول لهم موبخاً مقرعاً {أفاتخذتم من دونه أولياء7} ، أي شركاء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعاً ولا ضراً فضلاً عن أن يملكوا لكم نفعاً أو يدفعون عنكم ضراً فأين يذهب بعقولكم أيها المشركون، ومبالغة في البيان وإقامة للحجة والبرهان على وجوب التوحيد وبطلان الشرك والتنديد أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم: {هل يستوى الأعمى والبصير، أم هل تستوي الظلمات والنور8} ؟ والجواب قطعاً لا إذاً فكيف يستوى المؤمن والكافر، وكيف يستوي الهدى والضلال، فالمؤمن يعبد الله على بصيرة على علم أنه خالقه ورازقه يعلم سره ونجواه يجيبه إذا دعاه أرسل إليه رسوله وأنزل عليه كتابه، والكافر المشرك يعبد مخلوقاً من مخلوقات الله لا تملك لنفسها فضلاً عن عابديها نفعاً ولا ضراً لا تسمع نداءً ولا تجيب دعاء، المؤمن يعبد الله بما شرع له من عبادات وبما طلب منه من طاعات وقربات، والكافر المشرك يعبد الباطل بهواه، ويسلك سبيل الغيّ في الحياة.
وقوله: {أم جعلوا9 لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم} أي بل جعلوا لله شركاء فخلقت تلك الشركاء مخلوقات كخلق الله فتشابه الخلق على المشركين فعبدوها ظناً منهم أنها خلقت كخلق الله؟ والجواب لا فإنها لم تخلق ولا تستطيع خلق ذبابة فضلاً عن غيرها إذاً فكيف تصح عبادتها وهي لم تخلق شيئاً، وقوله تعالى: {قل الله خالق كل10 شيء وهو الواحد القهار} أي قل أيها الرسول للمشركين عند اعترافهم بأن آلهتهم لم تخلق شيئاً قل لهم: الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد الذي لا شريك له ولا ند ولا مِثْلَ، القهار لكل جبار والمذل لكل معاند كفار، هو المستحق للعبادة الواجب له الطاعة، الإيمان به هدى والكفر به ضلال.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- دعوة الحق لله وحده فهو المعبود بحق لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه.
2- حرمان المشركين من دعائهم وسائر عباداتهم.
3- الخلق كلهم يسجدون لله طوعاً أو كرهاً إذ الكل خانع خاضع لحكم الله وتدبيره فيه.
4- مشروعية السجود للقارئ والمستمع إذا بلغ هذه الآية {وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال} ويستحب أن يكون ظاهراً مستقبلاً القبلة، ويكبر عند الخفض والرفع ولا يسلم.
5- بطلان الشرك إذ لا دليل عليه من عقل ولا نقل11.
6- وجوب العبادة لله تعالى.
__________**
1 أي: الدعوة الصدق لله تعالى لأنه هو الذي يستجيب ويعطي السؤال وأما دعوة الأصنام، فإنها دعوة كذب وباطل، فإطلاق الإله على الله إطلاق حق وصدق، وإطلاق إله على صنم أو مخلوق فهو إطلاق كذب وباطل.
2 ضرب الله تعالى هذا المثل المائي لأن العرب تضرب لمن سعى فيما لا يدركه مثلا بالقابض الماء باليد، قال الشاعر:
فأصبحت فيما كان بيني وبينها
من الودّ مثل القابض الماء باليد
3 هذا التفسير مروي عن علي رضي الله عنه.
4 الضلال: التلف والضياع، والجملة. بيان لخيبة المشركين في عبادة أصنامهم ودعائها وتقرير لخسرانهم.
5 وكافر يسجد بخضوعه لأحكام الله تعالى الجارية عليه ولا يقدر على ردّها من غِنى وفقر، وصحة ومرض وسعادة وشقاوة.
6 الآصال: جمع أصل: وهو جمع أصيل وهو ما بين العصر والمغرب. وجمع الجمع أصائل، قال الشاعر:
لعمري لأنت البيت أكرم أهلّه
وأقعد في أفيائه بالأصائل
7 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقرير.
8 أم: للإضراب الانتقالي من قضية إلى أخرى واختيار العمى والبصر والنور والظلمات لبيان أنّ حال المؤمنين وحال الكافرين في تضاد فالمؤمنون مبصرون يمشون في النور، والكافرون عمي يمشون في الظلمات.
9 هذا من تمام الاحتجاج والاستفهام للإضراب الانتقالي، وهو للتهكم بالمشركين، فالمعنى: لو جعلوا لله شركاء يخلقون فخلقوا كما يخلق الله فتشابه الخلق عليهم لكانوا معذورين ولكنهم لم يخلقوا ولن يخلقوا.
10 في الآية رد على الملاحدة الشيوعيين الذين يكرون وجود الله جل جلاله ورد على القدرية الذين يزعمون أنهم يخلقون أفعالهم والله يقول: {والله خالق كل شيء} فلا يخرج شيء عن كونه مخلوقاً لله تعالى.
11 إذ الحقل لا يُجيز عبادة مخلوق مربوب لا يملك لنفسه فضلاً عن غيره موتاً ولا حياة بل ولا ضراً ولا نفعاً والنقل حرّم الشرك بجميع أنواعه الأكبر والأصغر والخفي والجلي قال تعالى: {واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً} من الشرك والشركاء.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (3)  
الحلقة (522)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 19الى صــــ 24)

**أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَا فَاحْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَدًا رَّابِيًا وَمِمَّا يُوقِدُونَ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّارِ ابْتِغَاء حِلْيَةٍ أَوْ مَتَاعٍ زَبَدٌ مِّثْلُهُ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللهُ الْحَقَّ وَالْبَاطِلَ فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاء وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللهُ الأَمْثَالَ (17) لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُواْ لِرَبِّهِمُ الْحُسْنَى وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُواْ لَهُ لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لاَفْتَدَوْاْ بِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْحِسَابِ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (18)**
**شرح الكلمات:.**
فسالت أودية بقدرها: أي بمقدار مائها الذي يجري فيها.
زبداً رابياً: أي غثاء عالياً إذ الزبد هو وَضَرُ غليان الماء أو جريانه في الأنهار.
ومما يوقدون عليه في النار: أي كالذهب والفضة والنحاس.
ابتغاء حلية أو متاع1.: أي طلباً لحلية من ذهب أو فضة أو متاع من الأواني.
زبد مثله: أي مثل زبد السيل.
فأما الزبد: أي زبد السبل أو زبد ما أوقد عليه النار.
فيذهب جفاء2: أي باطلاً مرمياً به بعيداً إذ هو غثاء ووضر لا خير فيه.
فيمكث في الأرض: أي يبقى في الأرض زمناً ينتفع به الناس.
للذين استجابوا لربهم الحسنى: أي للذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات الجنة.
لم يستجيبوا: أي لم يؤمنوا به ولم يطيعوه.
لافتدوا به: أي من العذاب.
سوء المهاد: وهي المؤاخذة بكل ذنب عملوه لا يغفر لهم منه شيء.
وبئس المهاد: أي الفراش الذي أعدوه لأنفسهم وهو جهنم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالكفر والشرك ففي هذه الآية الكريمة ضرب الله تعالى مثلاً للحق والباطل، للحق في بقائه، والباطل في اضمحلاله وتلاشيه فقال: {أنزل} أي الله {من السماء ماءً فسالت أودية بقدرها3} أي بحسب كبرها وصغرها لأن الوادي قد يكون كبيراً وقد يكون صغيراً، فاحتمل السيل أي حمل سيل الماء في الوادي زبداً رابياً أي غثاء ووضراً عالياً على سطح الماء، هذا مثل مائي، ومثل ناري قال فيه عز وجل: {ومما يوقدون عليه في النار4} أي ومما يوقد عليه الصاغة والحدادون {ابتغاء حلية} أي طلباً للحلية، {أو متاع} أي طلباً لمتاع يتمتع به كالأوانى إذ الصائغ أو الحداد يضع الذهب أو الفضة أو النحاس في البوتقة وينفخ عليها بالكير فيعلو ما كان فاسداً غير صالح على صورة الزبد5 وما كان صالحاً يبقى في البوتقة وهو الذي يصنع منه الحلية والمتاع، وقوله تعالى: {كذلك} أي المذكور من الأمور الأربعة مثلي الحق وهما الماء والجوهر ومثلي الباطل وهما زبد الماء وزبد الجوهر {فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء} أي باطلاًمرمياً به يرميه السيل إلى ساحل الوادي فيعلق بالأشجار والأحجار ويرميه الصائغ عن بوتقته، وأما ما ينفع الناس من الماء للسقي والري فيمكث في الأرض، وكذا ما ينفع من الحلي والمتاع يبقى في بوتقة الصائغ6 والحداد وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يضرب الله الأمثال} أي مثل هذا المثل الذي ضربه للحق في بقائه والباطل في ذهابه وتلاشيه وإن علا وطغا في بعض الأوقات، {يضرب} أي بين الأمثال، ليعلموا فيؤمنوا ويهتدوا فيكملوا ويسعدوا.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (17) وأما الآية الثانية (18) فقد أخبر تعالى بوعد له ووعيد أما وعده فلأهل طاعته بأن لهم الحسنى7 الجنة وأما وعيده فلأهل معصيته وهو أسوأ وعيد وأشده، 8 فقال تعالى في وعده: {للذين استجابوا لربهم الحسنى} وقال في وعيده: {والذين لم يستجيبوا لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعاً} أي من مال ومتاع {ومثله معه} أيضاً لافتدوا به من العذاب الذي تضمنه هذا الوعيد الشديد، ويعلن عن الوعيد فيقول: {أولئك} أي الأشقياء {لهم سوء الحساب} وهو أن يحاسبوا على كل صغيرة وكبيرة في أعمالهم ولا يغفر لهم منها شيء {ومأواهم جهنم} أي مقرهم ومكان إيوائهم {وبئس المهاد} أي الفراش جهنم لهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان.
2- ثبات الحق، واضمحلال الباطل سنة من سنن الله تعالى.
3- بيان وعد الله للمستجيبين له بالإيمان والطاعة وهي الجنة.
4- بيان وعيد الله لمن يستجب له بالإيمان والطاعة.
__________**
1 {ابتغاء} : مفعول لأجله، والحلية: ما يتحلى به، أي يتزيّن، والمتاع ما يتمتع به وينتفع.
2 الجفاء: ما أجفاه الوادي أي: رمى به.
3 {أودية} جمع واد، والوادي اسم للماء السائل هنا إذ الوادي وهو أخدود بين مرتفعين لا يسيل وإنما يسيل الماء فيه، ومعنى: {بقدرها} : أي: بقدر ملئها.
4 هذا المثل الثاني والأول هو مثل الماء السائل في الوادي وما يحمل من زبد عالٍ.
5 هو معنى قوله تعالى: {زبد مثله} أي زبد ما يعلو الذهب والفضة والحديد كزبد ما يعلو ماء السيل.
6 هذا مثل للحق والباطل إذا اجتمعا فإنه لإثبات للباطل ولا دوام له مثل الزبد مع الماء أو مع الحلية لا يبقى بل يذهب ويتلاشى ويضمحل والمراد من الحق والباطل: الإيمان والكفر، واليقين بذلك.
7 ومن الحسنى: النصر في الدنيا والتمكين فيها لأهل التوحيد.
8 وهو النار وبئس المهاد.**
******************************  ***
**أَفَمَن يَعْلَمُ أَنَّمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ كَمَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُواْ الأَلْبَابِ (19) الَّذِينَ يُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللهِ وَلاَ يِنقُضُونَ الْمِيثَاقَ (20) وَالَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ وَيَخَافُونَ سُوءَ الحِسَابِ (21) وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنفَقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلاَنِيَةً وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ (22) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَالمَلاَئِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِم مِّن كُلِّ بَابٍ (23) سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُم بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ (24)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
كمن هو أعمى: أي لا يرى الحق ولا يعلمه ولا يؤمن به.
أولوا الألباب: أي أصحاب العقول.
يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل: أي من الإيمان والتوحيد والأرحام.
ويدرءون بالحسنة: أي يدفعون بالحلم الجهل، وبالصبر الأذى.
عقبى الدار: أي العاقبة المحمودة في الدار الآخرة.
جنات عدن: أي جنات إقامة دائمة.
**معنى الآيات:**
لهما من جزاء في الدار الآخرة، مع ذكر صفات كل منهما، تلك الصفات المقتضية لجزائهما في الدار الآخرة قال تعالى: {أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق} فيؤمن به بعد العلم ويستقيم على منهجه في عقيدته وعبادته ومعاملاته وسلوكه كله. هذه الشخصية الأولى {كمن هو أعمى1} لم يعلم الحق ولم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما أنزل إلى الرسول من الشرع..
والجواب قطعاً أنهما لا يستويان ولا يكونان في ميزان العدل والحق متساويين وقوله تعالى: {إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب} أي يتعظ بمثل هذه المقارنة أصحاب العقول المدركة للحقائق والمفرقة بين المتضادّات كالحق والباطل والخير والشر والنافع والضار. وقوله تعالى: {الذين يوفون} هذا مشروع في بيان صفاتهم المقتضية إنعامهم وإكرامهم نذكر لهم ثماني صفات هي كالتالي: (1) الوفاء بالعهود وعدم نقضها: {الذين يوفون بعهد2 الله ولا ينقضون الميثاق} 3 إذ لا دين لمن لا عهد له. (2) وصل ما أمر الله به أن يوصل من الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان والأرحام: {والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل} . (3) خشية الله المقتضية لطاعته: {ويخشون ربهم} . (4) الخوف من سوء الحساب يوم القيامة المقتضي لمحاسبة النفس على الصغيرة والكبيرة: {ويخافون سوء الحساب} . (5) الصبر طلبا لمرضاة الله على الطاعات وعن المعاصي، وعلى البلاء: {والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم} . (6) إقامة الصلاة وهي أداؤها في أوقاتها جماعة بكامل الشروط والأركان والسنن والآداب: {وأقاموا الصلاة} . (7) الإنفاق مما رزقهم الله في الزكاة والصدقات الواجبة والمندوبة: {وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم} . (8) دفع السيئة بالحسنة فيدرءون سيئة الجهل عليهم بحسنة العلم، وسيئة الأذى بحسنة4 الصبر.
وقوله تعالى: {أولئك لهم عقبى الدار} أي العاقبة المحمودة وفسرها بقوله (جنات عدن} أي إقامة لا ظعن منها يدخلونها هم {ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذريّاتهم}والصل
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (4)  
الحلقة (523)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 25 الى صــــ 31)

**وَالَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ (25) اللَّهُ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ وَفَرِحُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا مَتَاعٌ (26) وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُضِلُّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ (27) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ (28) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ (29)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
والذين ينقضون عهد الله: أي يحلونه ولا يلتزمون به فلم يعبدوا ربهم وحده.
ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل: أي من الإيمان والأرحام.
ويفسدون في الأرض.: أي بترك الصلاة ومنع الزكاة، وبارتكاب السيئات وترك الحسنات.
لهم اللعنة: أي البعد من رحمة الله تعالى.
ولهم سوء الدار: أي جهنم وبئس المهاد.
ويقدر: أي يضيق ويقتر.
إلا متاع: قدر يسير يمتع به زمناً ثم ينقضي.
طوبى لهم وحسن مآب: أي لهم طوبى شجرة في الجنة وحسن منقلب وهو دار السلام.
معنى الآيات:.
قوله تعالى: {والذين ينقضون} الآيات، هذا هو الطرف المقابل أو الشخصية الثانية وهو من لم يعلم ولم يؤمن كأبي جهل المقابل لحمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه ذكر تعالى هنا صفاته الموجبة لعذابه وحرمانه فذكر له ولمن على شاكلته الصفات التالية:
(1) نقض العهد فلم يعبدوا الله ولم يوحدوه وهو العهد الذي أخذ عليهم في عالم الأرواح: {والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه} .
(2) قطع ما أمر الله به أن يوصل من الإيمان1 وصلة الأرحام: {ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل} .
(3) الإفساد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي: {ويفسدون في الأرض2} ، بهذه الصفات استوجبوا هذا الجزاء، قال تعالى: {أولئك لهم اللعنة} أي البعد من الرحمة {ولهم سوء3 الدار} أي جهنم وبئس المهاد، وقوله تعالى: {الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر وفرحوا بالحياة الدنيا، وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع} يخبر تعالى عن سنة من سننه في خلقه وهي أنه يبسط الرزق أي يوسعه على من يشاء امتحانا هل يشكر أم يكفر ويضِّيق ويقتِّر على من يشاء ابتلاء هل يصبر أو يجزع، وقد يبسط الرزق لبعض إذ لا يصلحهم إلا ذاك، وقد يضيق على بعض إذ لا يصلحهم إلا ذاك، فلن يكون الغنى دالاً على رضى الله، ولا الفقر دالاً على سخطه تعالى على عباده، وقوله: {وفرحوا بالحياة الدنيا} أي فرح أولئك الكافرون بالحياة الدنيا لجهلهم بمقدارها وعاقبتها وسوء آثارها وما الحياة الدنيا بالنسبة إلى ما أعد الله لأوليائه وهم أهل الإيمان به وطاعته إلا متاع قليل كَكَفِّ التمر أو قرص الخبز يعطاه الراعي غذاء له طول النهار ثم ينفد، وقوله تعالى في الآية (27) : {ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل4 عليه آية من ربه} فقد تقدم مثل هذا الطلب من المشركين وهو مطالبة المشركين النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن تكون له آية كناقة صالح أو عصا موسى ليؤمنوا به وهم في ذلك كاذبون فلم يحملهم على هذا الطلب إلا الاستخفاف والعناد وإلا آيات القرآن أعظم من آية الناقة والعصا، فلذا قال تعالى لرسوله: {قل إن الله يضل من يشاء} إضلاله ولو رأى وشاهد ألوف الآيات {5ويهدي إليه من أناب} لو لم ير آية واحدة إلا أنه أناب إلى الله فهداه إليه وقبله وجعله من أهل ولايته، وقوله تعالى في الآية (28) {الذين6 آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله} أولئك الذين أنابوا إليه تعالى إيماناً وتوحيداً فهداهم إليه صراطاًمستقيماً هؤلاء تطمئن قلوبهم أي تسكن وتستأنس بذكر الله وذكر وعده وذكر صالحي عباده محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه، وقوله تعالى: {ألا بذكر الله تطمئن 
القلوب} أي قلوب المؤمنين أما قلوب الكافرين فإنها تطمئن لذكر الدنيا وملاذها وقلوب المشركين تطمئن لذكر أصنامهم، وقوله تعالى: {الذين آمنوا7 وعملوا الصالحات طوبى8 لهم وحسن مآب} إخبار من الله تعالى بما أعد لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح وهو طوبى حال من الحسن الطيب يعجز البيان عن وصفها أو شجرة في الجنة وحسن منقلب وهو الجنة دار السلام والنعيم المقيم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة الاتصاف بصفات أهل الشقاء وهي نقض العهد، وقطع ما أمر الله به أن يوصل والإفساد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي.
2- بيان أن الغنى والفقر يتمان حسب علم الله تعالى امتحاناً وابتلاءً فلا يدلان على رضا الله ولا على سخطه.
3- حقارة الدنيا وضآلة ما فيها من المتاع.
- 4- فضل ذكر الله وسكون القلب إليه.
5- وعد الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح بطوبى وحسن المآب.
__________**
1 أي بسائر الأنبياء فلا يؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض كاليهود والنصارى.
2 أي بالشرك وارتكاب المعاصي.
3 أي سوء المنقلب وهو جهنم.. قال سعد ابن أبي وقاص: والله الذي لا إله إلاّ هو أنهم الحرورية: بمعنى الخوارج.
4 المطالبون بالآيات المقترحون لها على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. من بينهم عبد الله بن أمية وأصحابه.
5 الضمير في قوله: {ويهدي إليه من أناب} : يعود على الحق أو الإسلام أو الله عز وجل. أي يهدي إلى جنته وطاعته من رجع إليه بقلبه والكل صالح ومراد.
6 الذين: في محل نصب لأنه مفعول يهدي، وتصح أن بكون بدلاً من قوله: {أناب} وذكر الله هو ذكره بألسنتهم وبقلوبهم وهو يشمل ذكر الوعد والوعيد وكمال الله كما يشمل قراءة كتابه وتلاوة آياته قال مجاهد: هم أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحقاً هم ومن يأتي بعدهم يهج نهجهم في الإيمان والتقوى.
7الذين آمنوا، هذا مبتدأ، والخبر: طوبى لهم وحسن مآب يعطف عليه، وطوبى ورد أنها شجرة في الجنة، ففي البخاري: "إن في الجنة شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها".
8{طوبى} مصدر طاب يطيب طيباً إذا أحسن وهي بوزن البشرى، والزّلفى قلبت ياؤها واواً لمناسبة الضمة قبلها أي: الخير الكامل لأنهم اطمأنت قلوبهم بذكر الله فهم في طيب حال.**
******************************  ****
**كَذَلِكَ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ فِي أُمَّةٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا أُمَمٌ لِتَتْلُوَ عَلَيْهِمُ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِالرَّحْمَنِ قُلْ هُوَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ مَتَابِ (30) وَلَوْ أَنَّ قُرْآنًا سُيِّرَتْ بِهِ الْجِبَالُ أَوْ قُطِّعَتْ بِهِ الْأَرْضُ أَوْ كُلِّمَ بِهِ الْمَوْتَى بَلْ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ جَمِيعًا أَفَلَمْ يَيْأَسِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَهَدَى النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَا يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِنْ دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (31) وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَأَمْلَيْتُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهُمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عِقَابِ (32)* *
**شرح الكلمات.:**
كذلك أرسلناك: أي مثل ذلك الإرسال الذي أرسلنا به رسلنا أرسلناك.
لتتلو عليهم: أي لتقرأ عليهم القرآن تذكيراً وتعليماً ونذارة وبشارة.
وهم يكفرون بالرحمن: إذ قالوا وما الرحمن وقالوا لا رحمن إلا رحمان اليمامة.
سيرت به الجبال: أي نقلت من أماكنها.
أو قطعت به الأرض: أي شققت فجعلت أنهاراً وعيوناً.
أو كلم به الموتى: أي أحيوا وتكلموا.
أفلم ييأس: أي يعلم.
قارعة: أي داهية تقرع قلوبهم بالخوف والحزن وتهلكهم وتستأصلهم.
أو تحل قريباً من دارهم: أي القارعة أو الجيش الإسلامي.
فأمليت: أي أمهلت وأخرت مدة طويلة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير أصول العقائد: التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء الأخر ففي الآية الأولى من هذا السياق وهي توله تعالى {كذلك أرسلناك} فقرر نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقوله كذلك أي الإرسال1 الذي أرسلنا من قبلك أرسلناك أنت إلى أمة قد خلت من قبلها أمم، وبين فائدة الإرسال فقال: {لتتلو عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك} وهو الرحمة والهدى والشفاء {وهم يكفرون بالرحمن} الرحمن2 الذي أرسلك لهم بالهدى ودين الحق لإكمالهم وإسعادهم يكفرون به، إذاً فقل أنت أيها الرسول هو ربي لا إله إلا هو أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو عليه توكلت وإليه متاب أي توبتي ورجوعي فقرر بذلك مبدأ التوحيد بأصدق عبارة وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (31) {ولو أن قرآنا} الخ.. لا شك أن مشركي مكة كانوا طالبوه3 بما ذكر في هذه الآية إذ قالوا إن كنت رسولاً فادع لنا ربك فيسر عنا هذه الجبال التي تكتنف وادينا فتتسع أرضنا للزراعة والحراثة وقطع أرضنا فأخرج لنا منها العيون والأنهار وأحي لنا فلاناً وفلاناً حتى نكلمهم ونسألهم عن صحة ما تقول وتدعي بأنك نبي فقال تعالى: {ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو كلم به الموتى} أي لكان هذا القرآن، ولكن ليست الآيات4 هي التي تهدي بل لله الأمر جميعاً يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء، ولما صرفهم الله تعالى عن الآيات الكونية لعلمه تعالى أنهم لو أعطاهم إياها لما آمنوا عليها فيحق عليهم عذاب الإبادة كالأمم السابقة، وكان من المؤمنين من يود الآيات الكونية ظناً منه أن المشركين لو شاهدوا آمنوا وانتهت المعركة الدائرة بين الشرك والتوحيد قال تعالى: {أفلم ييأس5 الذين آمنوا} أي يعلموا {أن لو يشاء الله لهدى الناس جميعاً} بالآيات وبدونها فليترك الأمر له سبحانه وتعالى يفعل ما لشاء ويحكم ما يريد، وقوله تعالى: {ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا} أي من الشرك والمعاصي {قارعة} أي داهية تقرع قلوبهم بالخوف والفزع ونفوسهم بالهم والحزن وذلك كالجدب والمرض والقتل والأسر {أو تحل قريباً من دارهم} أي يحل الرسول بجيشه الإسلامي ليفتح مكة حتى يأتي وعد الله بنصرك أيها الرسول عليهم والآية عامة فيمن بعد قريش ويكون الوعيد متناولاً أمم الكفر عامة وها هي ذي الحروب تقرعهم كل قرن مرة ومرتين والحرب الذرية على أبوابهم ولا يزال أمرهم كذلك حتى يحل الجيش الإسلامي قريباً دارهم ليدخلوا في دين الله أو يهلكوا، {إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد} وقد أنجز ما وعد قريشاً، في الآية الأخيرة (32) يخبر تعالى رسوله مسلياً إياه عما يجد تعب وألم من صلف المشركين وعنادهم فيقول له: {ولقد استهزىء6 برسل من قبلك} أي كما استهزىء بك فصبروا فاصبر أنت، {فأمليت للذين كفروا} أي أمهلتهم وأنضرتهم حتى قامت الحجة عليهم ثم أخذتهم فلم أبق منهم أحداً {فكيف7 كان عقاب} أي كان شديداً عاماً واقعاً موقعه، فكذلك أفعل بمن استهزأ بك يا رسولنا إذا لم يتوبوا ويسلموا.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد.
2- لا توكل إلا على الله، ولا توبة لأحد إلا إليه.
3- عظمة القرآن الكر يم وبيان فضله.
4- إطلاق لفظ اليأس8 المراد به العلم.
5- توعد الرب تعالى الكافرين بالقوارع في الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة.
6 - الله جل جلاله يملي ويمهل ولكن لا يهمل بل يؤاخذ ويعاقب.
__________**
1 هذا تشبيه في الإنعام أي: شبّه الإنعام على من أرسل إليهم محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالإنعام على من أرسل إليه الأنبياء قبله.
2 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: نزلت في كفار قريش حين قال لهم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا: وما الرحمن، والآية وإن لم تنزل بخصوص دعوى المشركين إلاّ أنها تحمل رداً عليهم في دعواهم الباطلة.
3 تقدّم أن من بين المطالبين أبا جهل، وعبد الله بن أمية المخزوميين إذ قالا له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، إن سرّك أن نتبعك فسيّر لنا جبال مكة بالقرآن فاذهبها عنا.. الخ.
4 أي: فليس ما تطلبونه مما يكون بالقرآن، وإنّما يكون بأمر الله تعالى.
5 يئس ييأس بمعنى: علم يعلم لله النخع، والقرآن نزل بلغات العرب، وقيل: لغة هوازن قال شاعرهم:
أقول لهم بالشعب إذ يأسرونني
ألم تيأسوا أني ابن فارس زهدم
6أي: سُخر بهم أُزري عليهم، وذلك كما سخرت قوم نوح بنوح، وعاد بهود وثمود بصالح ومدين يشعيب.
7 الاستفهام للعجب.
8 في لغة النخع أو هوازن.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (5)  
الحلقة (524)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 32 الى صــــ 36)

**أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بَلْ زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَكْرُهُمْ وَصُدُّوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33) لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ (34) مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ أُكُلُهَا دَائِمٌ وَظِلُّهَا تِلْكَ عُقْبَى الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَعُقْبَى الْكَافِرِينَ النَّارُ (35)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفمن هو قائم1 على كل نفس بما كسبت: أي حافظها ورازقها وعالم بها وبما كسبت ويجازيها بعملها.
قل سموهم.: أي صِفُوهم له مَنْ هُم؟
أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم: أي أتخبرونه بما لا يعلمه؟
بظاهر من القول: أي بظن باطل لا حقيقة له في الواقع.
أشق: أي أشد.
واق: أي مانع يمنعهم من العذاب.
مثل الجنة: أي صفتها التي نقصها عليك.
أكلها دائم وظلها: أي ما يؤكل فيها دائم لا يفنى وظلها دائم لا ينسخ.
**معنى الآيات.**
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد بقوله تعالى. {أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسيت2} أي حافظها ورازقها وعالم بها وبما كسبت من خير وشر ومجازيها كمن لا يحفظ ولا يرزق ولا يعلم ولا يجزي وهو الأصنام، إذاً فبطل تأليهها ولم يبق إلا الإله الحق الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه، وقوله تعالى: {وجعلوا لله شركاء} أي 
يعبدونهم معه {قل سموهم} 3 أي قل لهم يا رسولنا سموا لنا تلك الشركاء صفوهم بينوا من هم؟ {أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم4 في الأرض} أي أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في الأرض؟ {أم بظاهر من القول} أي بل بظاهر5 من القول أي بظن باطل لا حقيقة له في الواقع.
وقوله تعالى: {بل زين للذين كفروا مكرهم} أي قولهم الكاذب وافتراؤهم الماكر فبذلك6 صدوا عن السبيل سبيل الحق وصرفوا عنه فلم يهتدوا إليه، {ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد} وقوله تعالى: {لهم عذاب في الحياة الدنيا} بالقتل والأسر، {ولعذاب الآخرة أشق} أي أشد من عذاب الدنيا مهما كان {وما لهم من الله من واق} 7 أي وليس لهم من دون الله من يقيهم فيصرفه عنهم ويدفعه حتى لا يذوقوه، وقوله تعالى: {مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون} أي لما ذكر عذاب الآخرة لأهل الكفر والفجور ذكر نعيم الآخرة لأهل الإيمان والتقوى، فقال: {مثل8 الجنة التي وعد المتقون} أي صفة الجنة ووصفها بقوله: {تجري من تحتها الأنهار أكلها دائم9 وظلها} دائم كذلك فطعامها لا ينفد، وظلها لا يزول ولا ينسخ بشمس كظل الدنيا، وقوله: {تلك} أي الجنة {عقبى الذين اتقوا} أي ربهم فآمنوا به وعبدوه ووحدوه وأطاعوه في أمره ونهيه، {وعقبى10 الكافرين النار} والعقبى بمعنى العاقبة في الخير والشر.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد إذ الأصنام لا تحفظ  ولا ترزق ولا تحاسب ولا تجزي، والله هو القائم على كل نفس فهو الإله الحق  وما عداه فآلهة باطلة لا حقيقة لها إلا مجرد أسماء.
2- استمرار الكفار على كفرهم هو نتيجة تزيين الشيطان لهم ذلك فصدهم عن السبيل.
3- ميزة القرآن الكريم في الجمع بين الوعد والوعيد إذ بهما تمكن هداية الناس.
__________**
1 ليس القيام هنا ضد القعود بل هو التولّي لأمور الخلق بالحفظ والتدبير.
2 الجواب محذوف في الآية، وقد ذكر في التفسير.
3 سموهم شركاء فإنهم ليس لهم حظ من ذلك إلاّ التسمية فيكون الأمر للإباحة كناية عن عدم المبالاة بادعائهم أنهم شركاء، وذكر هذا المعنى صاحب التحرير، وهو معنى جميل.
4 أم هي المنقطعة ودلّت على أنّ ما بعدها استفهام إنكاري توبيخي، وقوله، {بما لا يعلم في الأرض} وما لا يعلمه الله فليس بموجود إذ الله خالق كل شيء.
5 بل بظاهر من القول ليس بظاهر من الظهور بل هو بمعنى الزوال والبطلان وشاهده قول الشاعر، وتلك شكاة ظاهر عليك عارها. أي: باطل زائل.
6 إن بعض المشركين زيّن للمشركين عبادة الأصنام، ورغّبهم في عبادتها مكراً بهم فانخدعوا له، وحسبوه زيناً وذلك كعمرو بن لحيّ إذ هو أوّل من دعا إلى عبادة الأصنام في بلاد العرب.
7 واق، وقاض ووال: يوقف عليها بدون ياء، إلاّ إذا نودي نحو: يا قاضي يا والي فإنه يوقف عليه بالياء ومن: صلة لتقوية الكلام.
8 {مثل الجنة} : الخ: مبتدأ والخبر محذوف تقديره فيما يتلى عليكم: مثل الجنة، وقيل الخبر: تجري من تحتها الأنهار. والأوّل أولى.
9 في الآية ردّ على الجهمية القائلين بفناء نعيم الجنة.
10 أي: عاقبة أمر المكذبين وآخرتهم النار يدخلونها.**
******************************  **************
**وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنَ الأَحْزَابِ مَن يُنكِرُ بَعْضَهُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللهَ وَلا أُشْرِكَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ أَدْعُو وَإِلَيْهِ مَآبِ (36) وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ حُكْمًا عَرَبِيًّا وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ وَاقٍ (37) وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلاً مِّن قَبْلِكَ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَذُرِّيَّةً وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَن يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ (38) يَمْحُو اللهُ مَا يَشَاء وَيُثْبِتُ وَعِندَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ (39)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
والذين آتيناهم الكتاب: أي كعبد الله بن سلام ومن آمن من اليهود.
يفرحون بما أنزل إليك: أي يسرون به لأنهم مؤمنون صادقون ولأنه موافق لما عندهم.
ومن الأحزاب: أي من اليهود والمشركين.
من ينكر بعضه: أي بعض القرآن فالمشركون أنكروا لفظ الرحمن وقالوا لا رحمن إلا رحمن اليمامة يعنون مسيلمة الكذاب.
وكذلك أنزلناه حكماً عربياً: أي بلسان العرب لتحكم به بينهم.
لكل أجل كتاب: أي لكل مدة كتاب كتبت فيه المدة المحددة.
يمحو الله ما يشاء: أي يمحو من الأحكام وغيرها ويثبت ما يشاء فما محاه هو المنسوخ وما أبقاه هو المحكم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير أصول العقيدة: التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء، فقوله تعالى: {والذين آتيناهم الكتاب} كعبد الله بن1 سلام يفرحون بما أنزل إليك وهو القرآن وفي هذا تقرير للوحي وإثبات له، وقوله: {ومن الأحزاب} ككفار أهل الكتاب2 والمشركين {من ينكر بعضه} فاليهود أنكروا أغلب ما في القرآن من الأحكام ولم يصدقوا إلا بالقصص، والمشركون أنكروا "الرحمن" وقالوا لا رحمن إلا رحمان اليمامة يعنون مسيلمة الكذاب عليه لعائن الله، وقوله تعالى: {قل إنما أمرت أن أعبد الله ولا أشرك به} أي أمرني ربي أن أعبده ولا أشرك به، إليه تعالى أدعو الناس أي إلى الإيمان به وإلى توحيده وطاعته، {وإليه مآب3} أي رجوعي وإيابي وفي هذا تقرير للتوحيد، وقوله تعالى: {وكذلك أنزلناه حكماً عربياً4} أي وكهذا الإنزال للقرآن أنزلناه بلسان العرب لتحكم بينهم به، وفي هذا تقرير للوحي الإلهي والنبوة المحمدية، وقوله: {ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد ما جاءك من العلم} بأن وافقتهم على مللهم وباطلهم في اعتقاداتهم، وحاشا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يفعل وإنما الخطاب من باب.. إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة.. {مالك من الله من ولي ولا واق} أي ليس لك من دون الله من ولي يتولى أمر نصرك وحفظك، ولا واق يقيك عذاب الله إذا أراده بك لإتباعك أهل الباطل5 وتركك الحق وأهله، وقوله تعالى: {ولقد أرسلنا 
رسلاً من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجاً وذرية} فلا معنى لما يقوله المبطلون7: لم يتخذ محمد أزواجاً ولم لكون له ذرية؟ وهو يقول أنه نبي الله ورسوله، فإن الرسل قبلك من نوح وإبراهيم إلى موسى وداوود وسليمان الكل كان لهم أزواج وذرية7، ولما قالوا {لولا أنزل عليه آية} رد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله: {وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله} فالرسل كلهم مربوبون لله مقهورون لا يملكون مع الله شيئاً فهو المالك المتصرف إن شاء أعطاهم وإن شاء منعهم، وقوله: {لكل أجل كتاب} أي لكل وقت محدد يعطي الله تعالى فيه أو يمنع كتاب كتب فيه ذلك الأجل وعٌيِّن فلا فوضى ولا أُنُفَ8، وقوله: {يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب} ردّ على قولهم لم يثبت الشيء ثم يبطله كاستقبال بيت المقدس ثم الكعبة وكالعدة من الحول إلى أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام فأعلمهم أن الله تعالى ذو إرادة ومشيئة لا تخضعان لإرداة الناس ومشيئاتهم فهو تعالى يمحو ما يشاء من الشرائع والأحكام بحسب حاجة عباده ويثبت كذلك ما هو صالح لهم نافع، {وعنده أم الكتاب9} أي الذي حوى كل المقادير فلا يدخله تبديل ولا تغيير كالموت والحياة والسعادة والشقاء، وفي الحديث: "رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف" رواه مسلم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة الوحي والنبوة.
2 تقرير عقيدة التوحيد.
3- تقرير أن القضاء والحكم في الإسلام مصدره الأول القرآن الكريم ثم السنة لبيانها للقرآن، ثم القياس المأذون فيه فإجماع الأمة لاستحالة اجتماعها على غير ما يحب الله تعالى ويرضى به.
4- التحذير من اتباع أصحاب البدع والأهواء والمِلَلْ والنَّحَلْ الباطلة.
5- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
6- بيان النسخ في الأحكام بالكتاب والسنة.
__________**
1 اللفظ عام والمراد به الخصوص، ويدخل فيه أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فهم يفرحون بنزول القرآن قاله قتادة. وهو كما قال فقد كانوا يفرحون بكل ما ينزل من وحي.
2 لفظ أهل الكتاب يشمل اليهود والنصارى معاً، لفظ البعض عام في القلة والكثرة ولذا فاليهود كالنصارى كالمشركين كالمجوس ينكرون من القرآن ما يتعارض مع معتقداتهم الباطلة ولا ينكرون ما لا يتعارض معها.
3 أي: أرجع في أموري كلها إليه دون غيره، وفي هذا معنى الاعتماد على الله والتوكل عليه في الأمر كله.
4 {حكماً عربياً} : حالان من أنزلناه، وقيل: المراد من {حكما} الحكمة كقوله: {وآتيناه الحكم صبيا} أي: الحكمة، فالقرآن يحوي الحكم المعبر عنها بالعربية وكونه من الحكم أولى لأنّه يحكم به في الأمور كلها.
5 في الآية إنذار وتحذير عظيمان لمن يترك أوامر الله تعالى أو يغشى محارمه موافقة لأهل الباطل طلباً لرضاهم أو خوفاً من غضبهم.
6 قيل: إن اليهود هم الذين عابوا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على الأزواج وعيروه بذلك فقالوا ما نرى لهدا الرجل همة إلاّ النساء والنكاح، ولو كان نبياًَّ لشغله أمر النبوة عن النساء، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية، وعليه فالآية مدنية.
7 في الآية: الترغيب في النكاح والحض عليه، وهو كذلك فقد جاء في السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "تزوجوا الولود الودود فإني مكاثر بكم الأمم يوم القيامة" وفي الموطأ: "من وقاه الله شر اثنين ولج الجنة: ما بين لحييه وما بين رجليه".
8 أي: ولا بداء، والبداء: أن يبدو له الشيء بعد أن لم يكن يعلمه.
9 صح قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من سرّة أن يبسط له في رزقه، وينسأ له في أجله فليصل رحمه" فهذا الحديث يفسر قوله تعالى: {يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت} أي: ما يشاء، وقد تكلّم العلماء في هذا بشيء كثير وما أراه يوضح هذا هو أنّ الله تعالى لما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ كتب أنّ فلاناً يصل رحمه فيكون رزقه كذا سعة ويكون أجله كذا طولا، فصلة الرحم سبب في توسعة الرزق وطول العمر.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرعد - (6)  
الحلقة (525)
 تفسير سورة الرعد مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 36 الى صــــ 40)

**وَإِن مَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاَغُ وَعَلَيْنَا الْحِسَابُ (40) أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ أَنَّا نَأْتِي الأَرْضَ نَنقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا وَاللهُ يَحْكُمُ لاَ مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ وَهُوَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (41) وَقَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَلِلّهِ الْمَكْرُ جَمِيعًا يَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ وَسَيَعْلَمُ الْكُفَّارُ لِمَنْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ (42) وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَسْتَ مُرْسَلاً قُلْ كَفَى بِاللهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ (43)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
نعدهم: أي من العذاب.
أو نتوفينك: أي قبل ذلك.
ننقصها من أطرافها: أي بلداً بعد بلد بالفتح ودخول الإسلام فيها وانتهاء الشرك منها.
لا معقب لحكمه: أي لا راد له بحيث لا يتعقب حكمه فيبطل.
ومن عنده علم الكتاب: من مؤمني اليهود والنصارى.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {وإما نرينك1 بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك} أي إن أريتك بعض الذي نعد قومك من العذاب فذاك، وإن توفيتك قبل ذلك فليس عليك إلا البلاغ2 فقد بلغت وعلينا الحساب فسوف نجزيهم بما كانوا يكسبون، فلا تأس أيها الرسول ولا تضق ذرعاً بما يمكرون، وقوله: {أو لم يروا} أي المشركون الجاحدون الماكرون المطالبون بالآيات على صدق نبوة نبينا {أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها3} أي نفتحها للإسلام بلداً بعد بلد أليس ذلك آية دالة على صدق الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وصحة دعوته، وقوله: {والله يحكم ولا معقب لحكمه} أي والله جل جلاله يحكم في خلقه بما يشاء فيعز ويذل ويعطي ويمنع وينصر ويهزم، ولا معقب لحكمه أي ليسر هناك من يعقب على حكمه فيبطله فإذا حكم بظهور الإسلام وإدبار الكفر فمن يرد ذلك على الله، وقوله: {وهو سريع الحساب} إذا حاسب على كسب فحسابه سريع يجزي الكاسب بما يستحق دون بطء ولا تراخ وقوله تعالى: {وقد مكر الذين من قبلهم} أي وقد مكرت أقوام قبل قريش وكفار مكة فكيف كان عاقبة مكرهم؟ إنها دمارهم أجمعين، أما يخشى رؤساء الكفر في مكة من عاقبة كهذه؟ وقوله: {فلله المكر جميعاً} أي إذاً فلا عبرة بمكرهم ولا قيمة له فلا يرهب ولا يلتفت إليه وقوله: {يعلم ما تكسب كل نفس} من خير وشر فأين مكر من لا يعلم من مكر من يعلم كل شيء فسوف يصل بالممكور به إلى حافة الهلاك وهو لا يشعر، أفلا يعي هذا كفار قريش فيكفوا عن مكرهم برسول الله ودعوته؟ وقوله تعالى: {وسيعلم الكفار لمن4 عقبى الدار} أي سيعلم المشركون خصوم التوحيد يوم القيامة لمن عقبى الدار أي العاقبة الحميدة لمن دخل الجنة وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ واتباعه أو لمن دخل النار وهم دعاة الشرك والكفر وأتباعهم، وقوله تعالى: {ويقول الذين كفروا لست مرسلاً} أي يواجهونك بالإنكار عليك والجحود لنبوتك ورسالتك قل لهم يا رسولنا الله شهيد بيني وبينكم وقد شهد لي بالرسالة وأقسم لي عليها مرات في كلامه مثل {يسَ والقرآن الحكيم إنك لمن المرسلين} وكفى بشهادة الله شهادة، {ومن عنده علم الكتاب} الأول التوراة والإنجيل وهم مؤمنوا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى كعبد1 الله بن سلام وسلمان الفارسي والنجاشي وتميم الداري وغيرهم2.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- انتصار الإسلام وانتشاره في ظرف ربع قرن أكبر دليل على أنه حق.
2- أحكام الله تعالى لا ترد، ولا يجوز طلب الاستئناف على حكم من أحكام الله تعالى في كتابه أو في سنة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- شهادة الله أعظم شهادة، فلا تطلب بعدها شهادة إذا كان الخصام بين مؤمنين.
4- فضل العالم على الجاهل، إذ شهادة مؤمني أهل الكتاب تقوم بها الحجة على من لا علم لهم من المشركين.
__________**
1 {ما} زائدة لتقوية الكلام والأصل وإن نرينك.
2 {البلاغ} : التبليغ و {الحساب} : الجزاء والعقوبة.
3 فسّر بعضهم الأطراف بالأشراف، وقال: المراد موت العلماء، وهو تفسير بعيد جداً، وما في التفسير أقرب وأوضح إلى معنى الآية الكريمة، ورد قول من قال هو نقصان الأرض بقول أحدهم لو كانت الأرض تنقص لضاق عليك حشك أي: مكان قضاء حاجتك.
4 قرأ نافع {الكافر} : بالإفراد، وهو اسم جنس بمعنى الجمع، وقرأ الجمهور {الكفار} وقيل المراد بالكافر هنا. أبو جهل، والله أعلم، وفي الآية وعيد وتهديد للكفار مطلقاً.**
******************************  *********
**سورة إبراهيم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
الر كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ (1) اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَوَيْلٌ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ (2) الَّذِينَ يَسْتَحِبُّونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ بَعِيدٍ (3) وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (4) وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ (5) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
آلر: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب آلر وتقرأ ألف لاَمْ رَا والتفويض فيها أسلم وهو قول الله أعلم بمراده بذلك2.
كتاب: أي هذا كتاب عظيم.
أنزلناه إليك: يا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
من الظلمات: أي من ظلمات الكفر إلى نور الإيمان.
العزيز الحميد: أي المحمود بآلائه.
عن سبيل الله: أي الإسلام.
عوجاً: أي معوجَّة.
بآياتنا: أي المعجزات التسع: العصا، اليد، الطوفان، الجراد، القمل،الضفادع، الدم، والطمس والسنين ونقص الثمرات.
وذكرهم بأيام الله: أي ببلائه ونعمائه.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {آلر} الله أعلم بمراده وقوله: {كتاب أنزلناه} أي هذا كتاب عظم القدر أنزلناه إليك يا رسولنا لتخرج الناس3 من الظلمات أي من ظلمات الكفر والجهل إلى نور الإيمان والعلم الشرعي، وذلك {بإذن ربهم} أي بتوفيقه ومعونته {إلى صراط العزيز الحميد} أي إلى طريق العزيز4 الغالب الحميد أي المحمود بآلائه وافضالاته على عباده وسائر مخلوقاته {الله5 الذي له ما في السموات وما في الأرض} خلقا وملكا وتصريفا وتدبيرا، هذا هو الله صاحب الصراط الموصل إلى الإسعاد والإكمال البشرى، والكافرون معرضون بل ويصدون عنه فويل لهم من عذاب شديد، الكافرون {الذين يستحبون الحياة الدنيا} 6 أي يفضلون الحياة الدنيا فيعملون للدنيا ويتركون العمل للآخرة لعدم إيمانهم بها {ويصدون} أنفسهم وغيرهم أيضاً {عن سبيل الله} أي الإسلام {ويبغونها عوجاً} أي معوجة إنهم يريدون من الإسلام أن يوافقهم في أهوائهم وما يشتهون حتى يقبلوه ويرضوا به دينا قال تعالى: {أولئك في ضلال بعيد} إنهم بهذا السلوك المتمثل في إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة والصد عن الإسلام، ومحاولة تسخير الإسلام لتحقيق أطماعهم وشهواتهم في ضلال بعيد لا يمكن لصاحبه أن يرجع منه إلى الهدى، وقوله تعالى في الآية (4) من هذا السياق {وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه} 7 أي بلغتهم التي يتخاطبون بها ويتفاهمون لحكمة أن يبين لهم، والله بعد ذلك يضل من يشاء إضلاله حسب سنته في الإضلال ويهدي من يشاء كذلك {وهو العزيز} الغالب الذي لا يمانع في شيء أراده {الحكيم1} الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه فلذا هو لا يضل إلا من رغب في الإضلال وتكلف له وأحبه وآثره، وتنكر للهدى وحارب المهتدين والداعين إلى الهدى، وليس من حكمته تعالى أن يضل من يطلب الهدى ويسعى إليه ويلتزم طريقه. ويحبه ويحب أهله، وقوله تعالى: {ولقد أرسلنا موسى} أي موسى نبي بني إسرائيل {بآياتنا} أي بحججنا وأدلتنا الدالة على رسالته والهادية إلى ما يدعو إليه وهي تسع آيات منها اليد والعصى {أن أخرج قومك من الظلمات إلى النور} 2 أي أخرج قومك من ظلمات الشرك إلى نور التوحيد، {وذكرهم بأيام الله} 3 أي وقلنا له: ذكرهم بأيام الله وهي بلاؤه ونعمه إذ أنجاهم من عذاب آل فرعون وأنعم عليهم بمثل المن والسلوى، وذلك ليحملهم على الشكر لله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، وقوله تعالى: {إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور} أي إن في ذلك التذكير بالبلاء والنعماء لدلالات يستدل بها على إفضال الله وإنعامه الموجب للشكر، ولكن الذين يجدون تلك الدلالات في التذكير هم أهل الصبر والشكر بل هم الكثيروا الصبر4 والشكر، وأما غيرهم فلا يرى في ذلك دلالة ولا علامة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إقامة الحجة على المكذبين بالقرآن الكريم، إذ هو مؤلف من الحروف المقطعة مثل آلر وطسم وآلم وحم، ولم يستطيعوا أن يأتوا بمثله بل بسورة مثله.
2- بيان أن الكفر ظلام والإيمان نور.
3- بيان الحكمة في إرسال الله تعالى الرسل بلغات أقوامهم.
4- تقرير أن الذي يخلق الهداية هو الله وأما العبد فليس له أكثر من الكسب.
5- فضيلة التذكير بالخير والشر ليشكر الله ويتقى.
6- فضيلة الصبر والشكر.
__________**
1 عبد الله بن سلام كان اسمه في الجاهلية: حصين فسمّاه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عبد الله.
2 هذا مذهب السلف وهو: تفويض لهم معناها إلى الله تعالى منزلها ويعدونها من المتشابه الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله عز وجل. وهو أسلم من القول بالإجهاد الفكري.
3 لتخرج الناس: أي: بالقرآن العظيم الذي أنزلناه عليك.
4 الطريق هو الإسلام دين الله الذي لا يقل دينا غيره.
5 قرأ نافع برفع اسم الجلالة، وقرأ الجمهور بالجر، واستجب بعضهم الجر إذا وصل والرفع إذا وقف وهو حسن ومن وصل وقف على وما في الأرض.
6 قال ابن عباس وغيره: كل من آثر الدنيا وزهرتها واستحب البقاء في نعيمها على نعيم الآخرة وصد عن سبيل الله أي: صرف نفسه وغيره عن طاعة الله ورسوله فهو داخل في هذه الآية، وهي ذات وعيد شديد.
7 لا حجة لغير العرب في هذه الآية إذ كل من ترجم له الإسلام بلغته وجب عليه الدخول فيه والحمل بشرائعه ليكمل ويسعد، وقد استعمرت برطانيا نصف العالم فتكلم الناس بلغتها وتعاملوا بها وهي لغة دنيا لا غير. فالواجب على غير العربي أن يتعلم لغة الإسلام ما أمكنه ذلك.
12 لتخرج الناس: أي: بالقرآن العظيم الذي أنزلناه عليك.
13 الطريق هو الإسلام دين الله الذي لا يقل دينا غيره.
14 قرأ نافع برفع اسم الجلالة، وقرأ الجمهور بالجر، واستجب بعضهم الجر إذا وصل والرفع إذا وقف وهو حسن ومن وصل وقف على وما في الأرض.
15 قال ابن عباس وغيره: كل من آثر الدنيا وزهرتها واستحب البقاء في نعيمها على نعيم الآخرة وصد عن سبيل الله أي: صرف نفسه وغيره عن طاعة الله ورسوله فهو داخل في هذه الآية، وهي ذات وعيد شديد.
16 لا حجة لغير العرب في هذه الآية إذ كل من ترجم له الإسلام بلغته وجب عليه الدخول فيه والحمل بشرائعه ليكمل ويسعد، وقد استعمرت برطانيا نصف العالم فتكلم الناس بلغتها وتعاملوا بها وهي لغة دنيا لا غير. فالواجب على غير العربي أن يتعلم لغة الإسلام ما أمكنه ذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة إبراهيم - (1)  
الحلقة (526)
 تفسير سورة إبراهيم مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 40 الى صــــ 48)

**وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ أَنجَاكُم مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ وَيُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُم بَلاء مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ (6) وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ (7) وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِن تَكْفُرُواْ أَنتُمْ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَغَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ (8) أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلاَّ اللهُ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّواْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُواْ إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ (9)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإذ قال موسى: أي اذكر إذ قال موسى.
يسومونكم: يذيقونكم.
ويستحيون نساءكم: أي يستبقونهنَّ.
بلاء من ربكم عظيم: أي ابتلاء واختبار، ويكون بالخير والشر.
وإذ تأذن ربكم: أي أعلم ربكم.
بالبينات: بالحجج الواضحة على صدقهم في دعوة النبوة والتوحيد والبعث الآخر.
فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم: أي فرد الأمم أيديهم في أفواههم أي أشاروا إليهم أن اسكتوا.
مريب: موقع في الريبة.
**معنى الآيات:**
{وإذ قال موسى لقومه} أي اذكر يا رسولنا إذ قال موسى لقومه من بني إسرائيل {اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم} أي لتشكروها بتوحيده وطاعته، فإن من ذكر شكر وبين لهم نوع النعمة وهي إنجاؤهم من فرعون وملائه إذ كانوا يعذبونهم بالاضطهاد والاستعباد، فقال: {يسومونكم سوء العذاب} أي يذيقونكم سوء العذاب وهو أسوأه وأشده، {ويذبحون أبناءكم} أي الأطفال المولودين، لأن الكهنة أو رجال السياسة قالوا لفرعون: لا يبعد أن يسقط عرشك وتزول دولتك على أيدي رجل من بني إسرائيل قامر بقتل المواليد فور ولادتهم فيقتلون الذكور ويستبقون الإناث للخدمة ولعدم الخوف منهن وهو معنى قوله: {ويستحيون نساءكم} وقوله تعالى: {وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم} فهو بالنظر إلى كونه عذابا بلاء بالشر، وفي كونه نجاة منه، بلاء بالخير، وقوله تعالى: {وإذ تأذن1 ربكم} هذا من قول موسى لبني إسرائيل أي أذكر لهم إذ أعلم ربكم مقسماً لكم {لئن شكرتم} 2 نعمي بعبادتي وتوحيدي فيها وطاعتي وطاعة رسولي بامتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي {لأزيدنكم} في الإنعام والإسعاد {ولئن كفرتم} فلم تشكروا نعمي فعصيتموني وعصيتم رسولي أي لأسلبنها منكم وأعذبكم بسلبها من أيديكم {إن عذابي لشديد} فاحذروه واخشوني فيه، وقوله تعالى: {وقال موسى} أي لبني إسرائيل {إن تكفروا أنتم} نعم الله فلم تشكروها بطاعته {ومن في الأرض جميعاً} وكفرها من في الأرض جميعاً {فإن الله لغني} عن سائر خلقه لا يفتقر إلى أحد منهم3 {حميد} أي محمود بنعمه على سائر خلفه، وقوله: {ألم يأتكم} هذا قول موسى لقومه وهو يعظهم ويذكرهم: {ألم يأتكم4 نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم} أي لا يعلم عددهم ولا يحصيهم5 {إلا الله} {جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات} أي بالحجج والبراهين على صدق دعوتهم وما جاء به من الدين الحق ليعبد الله وحده ويطاع وتطاع رسله فيكمل الناس بذلك ويسعدوا، وقوله: {فردوا أيديهم} أي ردت الأمم المرسل إليهم أيديهم إلى أفواههم تغيظاً على أنبيائهم وحنقاً، أو أشاروا إليهم بالسكوت فأسكتوهم رداً لدعوة الحق التي جاؤوا بها، وقالوا لهم: {إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به} أي بما جئتم به من الدين الإسلامي والدعوة إليه، {وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب} أي موقع في الريبة التي هي قلق النفس واضطرابها لعدم سكونها للخبر الذي يلقى إليها، هذا وما زال السياق طويلاً وينتهي بقوله تعالى: {واستفتحوا وخاب كل جبار عنيد} .
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية التذكير بنعم الله لنشكر ولا نكفر.
2- وعد الله تعالى بالمزيد من النعم لمن شكر نعم الله عليه.
3- كفر النعم سبب زوالها.
4- بيان غنى الله تعالى المطلق على سائر خلقه فالناس إن شكروا شكروا لأنفسهم وإن كفروا كفروا على أنفسهم أي شكرهم ككفرهم عائد على أنفسهم.
5- التذكير بقصص السابقين وأحوال الغابرين مشروع وفيه فوائد عظيمة.
__________**
1 أي: تكلم تكلماً علناً وهو يناجي موسى عليه السلام بجبل الطور وأذّن وتأذن أعلم، ومنه الأذان للصلاة، قال الشاعر:
فلم نشعر بضوء الصبح حتى
سمعنا في مجالسنا الأذينا
2 سئل بعض الصالحين عن الشكر لله تعالى فقال: ألاّ تتقوى بنعمه على معاصيه وحكي أن داود عليه السلام أنه قال: أي ربي كيف أشكرك وشكري لك نعمة متجددة منك عليّ؟ قال: "يا داود: الآن شكرتني"، وعيه فالشكر الاعتراف بالنعمة للمنعم ولا يصرفها في غير طاعته.
3 أي: لا يلحقه نقص بكفر الناس ولو كفروا أجمعون.
4 صالح لأن يكون من قول موسى عليه السلام، ومن قول الله تعالى تعليماً لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
*
*5 ولا يعرف أنسابهم كذلك إلاّ الله وفي الحديث: " كذب النسابون إن الله يقول لا يعلمهم إلا الله" قاله لمّا زاد النسابون على معد بن عدنان، وقال: "لا ترفعوني فوق عدنان".**
******************************  *****
قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللَّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى قَالُوا إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (10) قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِنْ نَحْنُ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَمَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نَأْتِيَكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ (11) وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ (12) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُ  مْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ (13) وَلَنُسْكِنَنَّ  كُمُ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ (14)* *
*
*شرح الكلمات:**
أفي الله شك: أي لا شك في وجود الله ولا في توحيده، إذ الاستفهام إنكاري.
إلى أجل مسمى: أي إلى أجل الموت.
بسلطان مبين: بحجة ظاهرة تدل على صدقكم.
يمن على من يشاء: أي بالنبوة والرسالة على من يشاء لذلك.
وقد هدانا سبلنا: أي طرقه التي عرفناه بها وعرفنا عظيم قدرته وعز سلطانه.
لنخرجنكم من أرضنا: أي من ديارنا أو لتعودون في ديننا.
لمن خاف مقامي: أي وقوفه بين يدي يوم القيامة للحساب الجزاء.**
معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ما ذكر به موسى قومه بقوله: {ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح.....} فقوله تعالى: {قالت رسلهم} أي قالت الرسل إلى أولئك الأمم الكافرة {أفي الله شك1} ؟ أي كيف يكون في توحيد الله شك وهو فاطر السموات2 والأرض، فخالق السموات والأرض وحده لا يعقل أن يكون له شريك في عبادته، انه لا إله إلا هو وقوله: {يدعوكم} إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح الخالي من الشرك {ليغفر لكم من3 ذنوبكم} وهو كل ذنب بينكم وبين ربكم من كبائر الذنوب وصغائرها أما مظالم الناس فردوها إليهم تغفر لكم وقوله: {ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى} أي يؤخر العذاب عنكم لتموتوا بآجالكم المقدرة لكم، وقوله: {قالوا} أي قالت الأمم الكافرة لرسلهم {إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا} أي4 ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا، {تريدون أن تصدونا} أي تصرفونا {عما كان يعبد آباؤنا} من آلهتنا أي أصنامهم وأوثانهم التي يدَّعون أنها آلهة، وقولهم: {فأتونا بسلطان مبين} قال الكافرون للرسل ائتونا بسلطان مبين أي بحجة ظاهرة تدل على صدقكم أنكم رسل الله إلينا فأجابت الرسل قائلة ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم بقوله: {قالت لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم} أي ما نحن إلا بشر مثلكم فمالا تستطيعونه أنتم لا نستطيعه نحن {ولكن الله يمن على من5 يشاء} أي إلا أن الله يمن على من يشاء بالنبوة فمن علينا بها فنحن ننبئكم بما أمرنا الله ربنا وربكم أن ننبئكم به كما نأمركم وندعوكم لا من تلقاء أنفسنا ولكن بما أمرنا أن نأمركم به وندعوكم إليه، {وما كان لنا أن نأتيكم بسلطان إلا بإذن الله} أي بإرادته وقدرته فهو ذو الإرادة التي لا تحد والقدرة التي لا يعجزها شيء ولذا توكلنا عليه وحده وعليه {فليتوكل المؤمنون} فإنه يكفيهم كل ما يهمهم، ثم قالت الرسل وهي تعظ أقوامها بما تقدم: {وما لنا ألا نتوكل6 على الله وقد هدانا سبلنا} أي طرقنا التي عرفناه بها وعرفنا عظمته وعزة سلطانه فأي شيء يجعلنا لا نتوكل عليه وهو القوي العزيز {ولنصبرن على ما آذيتمونا} بألسنتكم وأيديكم متوكلين على الله حتى ينتقم الله تعالى لنا منكم، {وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون} إذ هو الكافل لكل من يثق فيه ويفوض أمره إليه متوكلا عليه وحده دون سواه، وقوله تعالى: {وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا} هذا إخبار منه تعالى على ما قالت الأمم الكافرة لرسلها: قالوا موعدين مهددين بالنفي والإبعاد من البلاد لكل من يرغب عن دينهم ويعبد غير آلهتهم: {لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا} أي ديننا الذي نحن عليه وهنا أوحى الله تعالى إلى رسله بما أخبر تعالى به: {فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم} قال لنهلكن الظالمين ولم يقل لنهلكنهم إشارة إلى علة الهلاك وهي الظلم الذي هو الشرك والإفساد ليكون ذلك عظة للعالمين، وقوله تعالى: {ذلك} أي الإنجاء للمؤمنين والإهلاك للظالمين جزاءً7 {لمن خاف مقامي8} أي الوقوف بين يدي يوم القيامة {وخاف وعيد} على ألسنة رسلي بالعذاب لمن كفر بي وأشرك في عبادتي ومات على غير توبة إلىَّ من كفره وشركه وظلمه.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بطلان الشك في وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته ووجوب عبادته وحده وذلك لكثرة الأدلة وقوة الحجج، وسطوع البراهين.
2- بيان ما كان أهل الكفر يقابلون به رسل الله والدعاة إليه سبحانه وتعالى وما كانت الرسل ترد به عليهم.
3- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى، وعدم صحة التوكل على غيره إذ لا كافي إلا الله.
4- وجوب الصبر على الأذى في سبيل الله وانتظار الفرج بأخذ الظالمين.
5- عاقبة الظلم وهي الخسران والدمار لا تتبدل ولا تتخلف وإن طال الزمن.
__________**
1 الاستفهام إنكاري أي: لا شك في الله، أي في وجوده، وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لألوهيته، وهي عبادته وحده لا شريك له.
2 هذا الوصف الكامل لله وهو مقتضى وجوده وألوهيته عزّ وجل.
3 على ما في التفسير (من) للتبعيض، ويصح أن تكون زائدة، والمغفرة لكل الذنوب لأنّ الإسلام يجبّ ما قبله من سائر الذنوب.
4 أي: في الهيئة تأكلون كما نأكل وتشربون كما نشرب، وتمرضون، وتصحون مثلنا ولستم ملائكة.
5 ومما منّ الله به عليهم، الحكمة والمعرفة والهداية إلى ما يوجب رضاه ومحبّته؟ وقيل: إنّ أعظم ما يمن به الله تعالى على عبده ذكره بأسمائه وصفاته.
6 وما: اسم استفهام مبتدأ، وما بعدها في موضع الحال، والتقدير: أي شيء لنا في ترك التوكل على الله؟ والاستفهام إنكاري.
7 وإسكان الصالحين الأرض بعد إهلاك الظالمين.
8 المقام: مصدر ميمي وقوله {مقامي} : أي قيامه بين يديّ للحساب، والوعيد هو عذاب النار، وقيل: مقامي: أي قيامي عليه، ومراقبتي له والمعنى إذاً خافني وراقبني، وهو معنى صحيح، والخوف من الله ومراقبته موجبة للصلاح المورث للأرض والدولة لقوله تعالى: {إن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة إبراهيم - (2)  
الحلقة (527)
 تفسير سورة إبراهيم مكية  
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 48 الى صــــ 54)

**وَاسْتَفْتَحُوا  ْ وَخَابَ كُلُّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ (15) مِّن وَرَآئِهِ جَهَنَّمُ وَيُسْقَى مِن مَّاء صَدِيدٍ (16) يَتَجَرَّعُهُ وَلاَ يَكَادُ يُسِيغُهُ وَيَأْتِيهِ الْمَوْتُ مِن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمَيِّتٍ وَمِن وَرَآئِهِ عَذَابٌ غَلِيظٌ (17) مَّثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَرَمَادٍ اشْتَدَّتْ بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ عَاصِفٍ لاَّ يَقْدِرُونَ مِمَّا كَسَبُواْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلاَلُ الْبَعِيدُ (18) أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحقِّ إِن يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ (19) وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللهِ بِعَزِيزٍ (20)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
واستفتحوا: أي طلب الرسل الفتح لهم أي النصر على أقوامهم الظالمين.
وخاب: أي خسر وهلك.
كل جبار عنيد: أي ظالم يجبر الناس على مراده عنيد كثير العناد.
من ماء صديد: أي هو ما يخرج سائلاً من أجواف أهل النار مختلطاً من قيح ودم وعرق.
يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه: أي يبتلعه مرة بعد مرة لمرارته ولا يقارب ازدراده لقبحه ومراراته.
ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان: أي لشدة ما يحيط به من العذاب فكل أسباب الموت حاصلة ولكن لا يموت.
أعمالهم كرماد: أي الصالحة منها كصلة الرحم وبر الوالدين وإقراء الضيف وفك الأسير والفاسدة كعبادة الأصنام بالذبح لها والنذر والحلف والعكوف حولها كرماد.
لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء: أي لا يحصلون من أعمالهم التي كسبوها على ثواب وإن قل لأنها باطلة بالشرك.
وما ذلك على الله بعزيز: أي بصعب ممتنع عليه.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا آخر حديث ما ذكر به موسى قومه من أنباء الأمم السابقة على بنى إسرائيل، قال تعالى في الإخبار عنهم: {واستفتحوا وخاب كل جبار عنيد} أي واستفتح الرسل أي طلبوا من الله تعالى أن يفتح عليهم1 بنصر على أعدائه وأعدائهم واستجاب الله لهم، {وخاب كل جبار عنيد1} أي خسر وهلك كل ظالم طاغ معاند للحق وأهله، وقوله2: {من ورائه جهنم3} أي أمامه جهنم تنتظره سيدخلها بعد هلاكه ويعطش ويطلب الماء 
فتسقيه الزبانية {من ماء صديد4} أي وهو صديد أهل النار وهو ما يخرج من قيح ودم وعرق، {يتجرعه} أي يبتلعه جرعة بعد أخرى لمرارته5 {ولا يكاد يسيغه} أي يدخله جوفه الملتهب عطشاً لقبحه ونتنه ومرارته وحرارته، وقوله تعالى: {ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان وما هو بميت} أي ويأتي هذا الجبار العنيد والذي هو في جهنم يقتله الظمأ فيسقى بالماء الصديد يأتيه الموت لوجود أسبابه وتوفرها من كل مكان إذ العذاب محيط به من فوقه ومن تحته وعن يمينه وعن شماله وما هو بميت لأن الله تعالى لم يشأ ذلك قال تعالى: {لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا} وقال: {لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها} ومن وراء ذلك العذاب الذي هو فيه {عذاب} أي لون آخر من العذاب {غليظ} أي شديد لا يطاق، وقوله تعالى: {مثل6 الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد7 اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف} أي من شديد هبوب الريح فيه {لا يقدرون مما كسبوا} أي من أعمال في الدنيا {على شيء} أي من الثواب والجزاء الحسن عليها، هذا مثل أعمالهم الصالحة كأنواع الخير والبر والطالحة كالشرك والكفر وعبادة غير الله مما كانوا يرجون نفعه، الكل يذهب ذهاب رماد حملته الريح وذهبت به، مشتدة في يوم عاصف شديد هبوب الريح فيه.
وقوله تعالى: {ذلك هو الضلال البعيد} أي ذلك الذي دل عليه المثل هو الضلال البعيد لمن وقع فيه إذ ذهب كل عمله سدى بغير طائل فلم ينتفع بشيء منه وأصبح من الخاسرين.
وقوله تعالى: {ألم8 تر أن الله خلق السموات والأرض بالحق} أي ألم تعلم أيها الرسول أن الله خلق السموات والأرض بالحق أي من أجل الإنسان ليذكر الله تعالى ويشكره فإذا تنكر لربه فكفر به وأشرك غيره في عبادته عذبه بالعذاب الأليم الذي تقدم وصفه في هذا السياق لأن الله تعالى لم يخلق السموات والأرض عبثاً وباطلاً بل خلقهما وخلق ما فيهما من أجل أن يذكر فيهما ويشكر فمن ترك الذكر والشكر عذبه أشد العذاب وأدومه وأبقاه، وقوله تعالى: {إن يشأ يذهبكم} أيها الناس المتمردون على طاعته المشركون به {ويأت بخلق جديد9} غيركم يعبدونه ويوحدونه {وما ذلك على الله بعزيز} أي بممتنع ولا متعذر لأن الله على كل شيء قدير.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إنجاز وعد الله لرسله في قوله: {فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين} الآية.
2- خيبة وخسران عامة أهل الشرك والكفر والظلم.
3- عظم عذاب يوم القيامة وشدته.
4- بطلان أعمال المشركين والكافرين وخيبتهم فيها إذ لا ينتفعون بشيء منها.
5- عذاب أهل الكفر والشرك والظلم لازم لأنهم لم يذكروا ولم يشكروا والذكر والشكر علة الوجود كله فلما عبثوا بالحياة استحقوا عذاباً أبدياً.
__________**
1 كقولهم: {ربنا افتح بينا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين} قالها شعيب والمؤمنون معه، وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يدعو طالباً نصره وهزيمة أعدائه.
2 العنيد: المعاند للحق، والجبار: المتعاظم الشديد التكبر، وقيل هو من يجبر الناس على مراده، وهو وصف مذموم لغير الله تعالى.
3 لفظ وراء يطلق على ما كان خلفاً وما كان أماماً، لأنّ كل ما ووري أي: استتر فهو وراء. وقوله: {من ورائه جهنم} : صفة لجبار عنيد، والوراء مستعمل في معنى ما ينتظره ويحل به من بعد، قال الشاعر:
عسى الكرب الذي أمسيت فيه
يكون وراءه فرج قريب
أي بعده.
4 الصديد: المهلة، أي مثل الماء يسيل من الدمل ونحوه والتجرّع: تكلّف الجرع والجرع: بلع الماء.
5 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال قوله تعالى {يسقى من ماء صديد يتجرّعه..} قال: "يقرّب إلى فيه فيكرهه فإذا أدنى منه شوى وجهه ووقعت فروة رأسه فإذا شربه قطع أمعاءه حتى تخرج من دبره.." الخ رواه الترمذي واستغربه.
6 المثل: الحال العجيبة أي حال أعمالهم كرماد.
7 الرماد: ما يبقى من احتراق الحطب والفحم، ضرب الله في هذه الآية مثلاً لأعمال الكفار في أنه يمحقها كما تمحق الريح الشديدة الرماد في يوم عاصف.
8 الرؤية هنا: رؤية القلب وهي العلمية.
9 أي: أفضل منكم وأطوع وما في التفسير أدل على المقصود.**
******************************  ****
**وَبَرَزُوا لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا فَقَالَ الضُّعَفَاءُ لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعًا فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُغْنُونَ عَنَّا مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَالُوا لَوْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَهَدَيْنَاكُمْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَجَزِعْنَا أَمْ صَبَرْنَا مَا لَنَا مِنْ مَحِيصٍ (21) وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلَا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مَا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (22) وَأُدْخِلَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ تَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلَامٌ (23)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وبرزوا لله جميعاً 1: أي برزت الخلائق كلها لله وذلك يوم القيامة.
إنا كنا لكم تبعاً: أي تابعين لكم فيما تعقتدون وتعملون.
فهل أنتم مغنون عنا: أي دافعون عنا بعض العذاب.
ما لنا من محيص.: أي من ملجأ ومهرب أو منجا.
لما قضي الأمر: بإدخال أهل الجنة، الجنة وأهل النار النار.
ما أنا بمصرخكم: أي بمغيثكم مما أنتم فيه من العذاب والكرب.
تجري من تحتها الأنهار: أي من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار الأربعة: الماء واللبن والخمر والعسل.
**معنى الآيات:**
في هذه الآيات عرض سريع للموقف وما بعده من استقرار أهل النار في النار وأهل الجنة في الجنة يقرر مبدأ الوحي والتوحيد والبعث الآخر بأدلة لا ترد، قال تعالى: {وبرزوا لله جميعاً} أي خرجت البشرية من قبورها مؤمنوها وكافروها صالحوها وفاسدوها {فقال الضعفاء} أي الأتباع {للذين استكبروا} أي الرؤساء والموجهون للناس بما لديهم من قوة وسلطان {إنا كنا لكم تبعا2} أي أتباعاً في عقائدكم وما تدينون به، {فهل أنتم مغنون عنا من عذاب الله من شيء} ؟ أي فهل يمكنكم أن ترفعوا عنا بعض العذاب بحكم تبعيتنا لكم فأجابوهم بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم؟ {قالوا لو هدانا الله لهديناكم} 3 اعترفوا الآن أن الهداية بيد الله وأقروا بذلك، ولكنا ضللنا فأضللناكم {سواء علينا أجزعنا} اليوم {أم صبرنا مالنا من محيص} 4 أي من مخرج من هذا العذاب ولا مهرب، وهنا يقوم إبليس خطيبا فيهم5 بما أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله: {وقال الشيطان} أي إبليس عدو بنى آدم {لما قضي الأمر} بأن أدخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأدخل أهل النار النار {إن الله وعدكم عد الحق6} بأن مم آمن وعمل صالحاً مبتعدا عن الشرك والمعاصي أدخله جنته وأكرمه في جواره، وأن من كفر وأشرك وعصى أدخله النار وعذبه عذاب الهون في دار البوار {ووعدتكم} بأن وعد الله ووعيده ليس بحق ولا واقع {فأخلفتكم} فيما وعدتكم به، وكنت في ذلك كاذباً عليكم مغرراً بكم، {وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان} أي من قوة مادية أكرهتكم بها على اتباعي ولا معنوية ذات تأثير خارق للعادة أجبرتكم بها على قبول دعوتي {إلا أن دعوتكم} أي لكن دعوتكم {فاستجبتم لي} إذاً {فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم ما أنا بمصرخكم} أي بمزيل صراخكم بما أغيثكم به من نصر وخلاص من هذا العذاب {وما أنتم} أيضاً {بمصرخي7} ، أي بمغيثيَّ {إني كفرت بما أشركتمون من8 قبل} إذ كل عابد لغير الله في الواقع هو عابد للشيطان إذ هو الذي زين له ذلك ودعاه إليه، و {إن الظالمين لهم عذاب أليم} أي المشركين لهم عذاب أليم موجع، وقوله تعالى: {وأدخل9 الذين آمنوا} أي وأدخل الله الذين آمنوا أي صدَّقوا بالله وبرسوله وبما جاء به رسوله {وعملوا الصالحات} وهي العبادات التي تَعَبَّدَ الله بها عباده فشرعها في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {جنات} 10 بساتين {تجري من تحتها الأنهار} أي من خلال قصورها وأشجارها أنهار الماء واللبن والخمر والعسل {خالدين فيها} لا يخرجون منها ولا يبغون عنها حولاً، وقوله تعالى: {بإذن ربهم} 11 أي أن ربهم هو الذي أذن لهم بدخولها والبقاء فيها أبداً، وقوله: {تحيتهم فيها سلام} أي السلام عليكم يحييهم ربهم وتحييهم الملائكة ويحيى بعضهم بعضا بالسلام وهي كلمة دعاء بالسلامة من كل العاهات والمنغصات وتحية بطلب الحياة الأبدية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن التقليد والتبعية لا تكون عذراً لصاحبها عند الله تعالى.
2- بيان أن الشيطان هو المعبود من دون الله تعالى إذ هو الذي دعا إلى عبادة غير الله وزينها للناس.
3- تقرير لعلم الله بما لم يكن كيف يكون إذ ما جاء في الآيات من حوار لم يكن بعد ولكنه في علم الله كائن كما هو وسوف يكون كما جاء في الآيات لا يتخلف منه حرف واحد.
4- وعيد الظالمين بأليم العذاب.
5- العمل لا يدخل الجنة إلا بوصفه سبباً لا غير، وإلا فدخول الجنة يكون بإذن الله تعالى ورضاه.
__________**
1 البروز: الظهور، وهو هنا الخروج من القبور والظهور خارجها للحشر حيث فصل القضاء، ومن هذا قولهم: امرأة برزة أي تظهر للناس.
2 {تبعاً} : يصح أن يكون مصدرا أي: ذوي. تبع، ويجوز أن يكون جمع تابع مثل: حرس وحارس، وخدم وخادم.
3 أي: لو هدانا الله إلى الإيمان لهديناكم إليه أو لو هدانا الله إلى طريق الجنة لهديناكم إليها.
4 المحيص: مصدر ميمي كالمغيث والمشيب من غاب وشاب، وكذلك حاص يحيص حيصاً عن كذا: هرب ونجا، ويجوز أن يكون المحيص هنا اسم مكان أي: ما لنا من مكان نلجأ إليه وننجو فيه.
5 أي: على منبر من نار.
7 {وعد الحق} : يعني البعث والجنة والنار، وثواب المطيع وعقاب العاصي. فصدقكم وعده، ووعدتكم ألا بعث ولا جنة ولا نار ولا ثواب ولا عقاب. فأخلفتكم.
8(الصارخ) : والمستصرخ هو الذي يطلب النصر والمعاونة، المصرخ هو المغيث قال الشاعر:
ولا تجزعوا إني لكم غير مصرخ
وليس لكم عندي غَنَاء ولا نصر
 {بما أشركتمونِ} : الميم مصدرية والتقدير كفرت بإشراككم إيّاي مع الله تعالى.
9 لمّا أخبر تعالى بحال أهل النار أخبر بحال أهل الجنة وهو أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب الذي امتاز به القرآن الكريم لأته كتاب هداية وإصلاح.
10 {جنات} : جمع جنة، وجنات: منصوب على نزع الخافض أي: في جنات لأنّ دخل كخرج لا يتعدى إلا بحرف الجر.
11 أي: بمشيئته وتيسيره.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة إبراهيم - (3)  
الحلقة (528)
تفسير سورة إيراهيم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 55الى صــــ 60)**

أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاءِ (24) تُؤْتِي أُكُلَهَا كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (25) وَمَثَلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ مِنْ فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ مَا لَهَا مِنْ قَرَارٍ (26) يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ وَيَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ (27) أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ كُفْرًا وَأَحَلُّوا قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ (28) جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا وَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ (29) وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ قُلْ تَمَتَّعُوا فَإِنَّ مَصِيرَكُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
كلمة طيبة: هي لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
كشجرة طيبة: هي النخلة.
كلمة خبيثة: هي كلمة الكفر.
كشجرة خبيثة: هي الحنظل.
اجتثت: أي اقتلعت جثتها أي جسمها وذاتها.
بالقول الثابت: هو لا إله إلا الله.
وفي الآخرة: أي في القبر فيجيب الملكين عما يسألانه عنه حيث يسألانه عن ربه ودينه ونبيه.
بدلوا نعمة الله كفراً: أي بدلوا التوحيد والإسلام بالجحود والشرك.
دار البوار: أي جهنم.
وجعلوا لله أندادا: أي شركاء.
معنى الآيات:
الآيات في تقرير التوحيد والبعث والجزاء، قوله تعالى: {ألم تر} أيها الرسول أي ألم تعلم {كيف ضرب الله مثلا كلمة طيبة} 1 هي كلمة الإيمان يقولها المؤمن {كشجرة طيبة} وهي النخلة2 {أصلها ثابت} في الأرض {وفرعها} عال {في السماء} ، {تؤتي أكلها} تعطي أكلها أي ثمرها الذي يؤكل منها كل حين بلحا وبسراً ومنصَّفاً ورطباً وتمراً وفي الصباح والمساء {بإذن ربها} أي بقدرته وتسخيره فكلمة الإيمان لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله تثمر للعبد أعمالاً صالحة كل حين فهي في قلبه والأعمال الصالحة الناتجة عنها ترفع إلى الله عز وجل، وقوله تعالى: {ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس لعلهم يتذكرون} أي كما ضرب هذا المثال للمؤمن والكافر في هذا السياق يضرب الأمثال للناس مؤمنهم وكافرهم لعلهم يتذكرون أي رجاء أن يتذكروا فيتعظوا فيؤمنوا ويعملوا الصالحات فينجوا من عذاب الله، وقوله: {ومثل كلمة خبيثة} هي كلمة الكفر في قلب الكافر {كشجرة خبيثة} هي الحنظل مُرَّة ولا خير فيها ولا أصل لها ثابت ولا فرع لها في السماء {اجتثت} أي اقتلعت واستؤصلت {من فوق الأرض مالها من قرار} أي لا ثبات لها ولا تثمر إلا ما فيها من مرارة وسوء طعم وعدم بركة وقوله تعالى: {يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة} هذا وعد من الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الصادقين بأنه يثبتهم على الإيمان مهما كانت الفتن والمحن حتى يموتوا على الإيمان {وفي الآخرة} أي في القبر إذ هو عتبة الدار الآخرة عندما يسألهم3 الملكان عن الله وعن الدين والنبي من ربك؟ ما دينك؟ من نبيك؟ فيثبتهم بالقول الثابت وهو الإيمان وأصله لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله والعمل الصالح الذي هو الإسلام وقوله تعالى: {ويضل الله الظالمين} مقابل هداية المؤمنين فلا يوفقهم للقول الثابت حتى يموتوا على الكفر فيهلكوا ويخسروا، وذلك 
لإصرارهم على الشرك ودعوتهم إليه وظلم المؤمنين وأذيتهم من أجل إيمانهم، وقوله تعالى: {ويفعل الله ما يشاء} تقرير لإرادته الحرة فهو عز وجل يثبت من يشاء ويضل من يشاء فلا اعتراض عليه ولا نكير مع العلم أنه يهدي ويضل بحكم عالية تجعل هدايته كإضلاله رحمة وعدلاً.
وقوله تعالى: {ألم تر} أي ألم ينته إلى علمك أيها الرسول {إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله} إلتي هي الإسلام الذي جاءهم به رسول الله بما فيه من الهدى والخير فكذبوا رسول الله وكذبوا بما جاء به ورضوا بالكفر وأنزلوا بذلك قومهم الذين يحثونهم على الكفر ويشجعونهم على التكذيب أنزلوهم4 {دار البوار5} فهلك من هلك في بدر كافراً إلى جهنم، ودار البوار هي جهنم يصلونها أي يحترقون بحرها ولهيبها {وبئس القرار} أي المقر الذي أحلوا قومهم فيه، وقوله تعالى: {وجعلوا لله أنداداً ليضلوا عن سبيله} أي جعل أولئك الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفراً وهم كفار مكة لله أنداداً أي شركاء عبدوها وهي اللات والعُزَّى وهُبل ومَناة وغيرها من آلهتهم الباطلة، جعلوا هذه الأنداد ودعوا إلى عبادتها ليضلوا ويضلوا غيرهم عن سبيل الله التي هي الإسلام الموصل إلى رضا الله تعالى وجواره الكريم، وقوله تعالى: {قل تمتعوا} 6 أي بما أنتم فيه من متاع الحياة الدنيا {فإن مصيركم} أي نهاية أمركم {إلى النار} حيث تصيرون إليها بعد موتكم إن أصررتم على الشرك والكفر حتى متم على ذلك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان.
2- المقارنة بين الإيمان والكفر، وكلمة التوحيد وكلمة الكفر وما يثمره كل واحد من هذه الأصناف من خير وشر.
3- بشرى المؤمن بتثبيت الله تعالى له على إيمانه حتى يموت مؤمناً وبالنجاة من عذاب القبر حيث يجيب منكراً ونكيراً على سؤالهما إياه بتثبيت الله تعالى له.
4- الأمر في قوله تعالى تمتعوا ليس للإباحة ولا للوجوب وإنما هو للتهديد والوعيد.
__________
1 الكلمة الطيبة هي لا إله إلا الله، والشجرة الطيبة هي المؤمن، والشجرة المضروب بها المثل في النخلة، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إن من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها وهي مثل المؤمن خبروني ما هي؟ قال: هي النخلة" وورد: "مثل المؤمن كالنخلة إن صاحبته نفعك، دان جالسته نفعك، وإن شاورته نفعك كالنخلة كل شيء منها ينتفع به".
2 وورد أكرموا عمتكم النخلة، ومن وجه شبهها بالمؤمن أنها برأسها تبقى وبقلبها تحيا وفي اللقاح ورائحة طلع ذكرها كرائحة المني، وقيل: إنها خلقت من فضلة طينة آدم التي خلق منها، فهي لذا عمة بني آدم.
3 روى النسائي عن البراء قال: {يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة} نزلت في عذاب القبر، يقال: من ربك فيقول ربي الله وديني دين محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 هذه الآية نزلت في قريش، وقيل: في هلكى بدر، وقيل: في متنصِّرة العرب: جبلة بن الأيهم وأصحابه، والظاهر أنها عامة في كل من كفر بالله ورسوله وحاد عن سبيلهما، وقال الحسن: إنها عامة في جميع المشركين.
5 {البوار} : الهلاك.
6 الأمر للتهديد والوعيد، وفي اللفظ إشارة إلى قلّة ما في الدنيا من ملاذ مع سرعة زوالها ولزوم انقطاعها.
******************************  *****

قُل لِّعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لاَّ بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلاَ خِلاَلٌ (31) اللهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ (32) وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ (33) وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَتَ اللهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ (34)
شرح الكلمات:
لا بيع فيه ولا خلال: هذا يوم القيامة لا بيع فيه ولا فداء ولا مخالة تنفع ولا صداقة.
الفلك: أي السفن فلفظ الفلك دال على متعدد ويذكَّر ويؤنث.
دائبين: جاريين في فلكهما لا يفتران أبداً حتى نهاية الحياة الدنيا.
لظلوم كفار: كثير الظلم لنفسه ولغيره، كفار عظيم الكفر هذا ما لم يؤمن ويهتد فإن آمن واهتدى سلب هذا الوصف منه.
معنى الآيات:
لما أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لأولئك الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفراً {قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار} أمر رسوله أيضاً أن يقول للمؤمنين أن يقيموا الصلاة وينفقوا من أموالهم سراً وعلانية ليتقوا بذلك عذاب يوم القيامة الذي توعد به الكافرين فقال: {قل لعبادي الذين آمنوا يقيموا الصلاة1} أي يؤدوها على الوجه الذي شرعت عليه فيتموا ركوعها وسجودها ويؤدوها في أوقاتها المعينة لها وفي جماعة وعلى طهارة كاملة مستقبلين بها القبلة حتى تثمر لهم زكاة أنفسهم وطهارة أرواحهم، {وينفقوا2} ويوالوا الإنفاق في كل الأحيان {سراً وعلانية} ، {من قبل أن يأتي يوم} وهو يوم القيامة {لا بيع فيه ولا خلال3} لا شراء فيحصل المرء على ما يفدي به نفسه من طريق البيع، ولا خلة أي صداقة تنفعه ولا شفاعة إلا بإذن الله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {الله4 الذي خلق السماوات والأرض} أي انشأهما وابتدأ خلقهما {وأنزل من السماء ماء} هو ماء الأمطار {فأخرج به من الثمرات} والحبوب {رزقاً لكم} 5 تعيشون به وتتم حياتكم عليه {وسخر لكم الفلك} 6 أي السفن {لتجري في البحر بأمره} أي بإذنه وتسخيره تحملون عليها البضائع والسلع من إقليم إلى إقليم وتركبونها كذلك {وسخر لكم الأنهار} الجارية بالمياه العذبة لتشربوا وتسقوا مزارعكم وحقولكم {وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين7} لا يفتران أبداً في جريهما وتنقلهما في بروجهما لمنافعكم التي لا تتم إلا على ضوء الشمس وحرارتها ونور القمر وتنقله في منازله {وسخر لكم الليل والنهار} الليل لتسكنوا فيه وتستريحوا والنهار لتعملوا فيه وتكسبوا أرزاقكم {وآتاكم من كل ما سألتموه} 8 مما أنتم في حاجة إليه لقوام حياتكم، هذا هو الله المستحق لعبادتكم رغبة فيه ورهبة منه، هذا هو المعبود الحق الذي يجب أن يعبد وحده لا شريك له وليس تلك الأصنام والأوثان التي تعبدونها وتدعون إلى عبادتها حتى حملكم ذلك على الكفر والعناد بل والظلم والشر والفساد.
وقوله تعالى: {وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها} أي بعد أن عدد الكثير من نعمه أخبر أنه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يعد نعم الله عليه ولا أن يحصيها عداً بحال من الأحوال، وقرر حقيقة في آخر هذه الموعظة والذكرى وهي أن الإنسان إذا حرم الإيمان والهداية الربانية {ظلوم} أي كثير الظلم كفور كثير الكفر عظيمه، والعياذ بالله تعالى من ذلك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والإكثار من الصدقات لاتقاء عذاب النار.
2- جواز صدقة العلن كصدقة السر وإن كانت الأخيرة أفضل.
3- التعريف بالله عز وجل إذ معرفة الله تعالى هي التي تثمر الخشية منه تعالى.
4- وجوب عبادة الله تعالى وبطلان عبادة غيره.
5- وصف الإنسان بالظلم والكفر وشدتهما ما لم يؤمن ويستقيم على منهج الإسلام.
__________
1 هي الصلوات الخمس: الصبح، والظهر، والعصر، والمغرب، والعشاء.
2 هي الزكاة ويدخل معها صدقة التطوع، إذ الكلّ انفاق، والسرية غالباً هي صدقة التطوع والعلانية هي الزكاة المفروضة.
3 {الخلال} جمع خلُة كقُلة وقلال، وهي المودة والصداقة والمنفي هنا هو آثارها بالنفع بالإرفاد والإسعاف بالثواب.
4 هذا استئناف واقع موقع الاستدلال على بطلان الشرك ووجوب التوحيد وما يترتب على ذلك من سعادة الموحدين وشقاء المشركين.
5 الرزق: القوت، وهو كل ما يقتات به من أنواع الحبوب والخضر والفواكه واللحوم.
6 التسخير هو التذليل والتطويع، وهو كناية عن كون الشيء قابلاً للتصرف فيه.
7 الدّؤوب: مرور الشيء في العمل على عادة جارية لا تختلف وفعله: دأب يدأب دؤوبا على الشر: إذا استمر عليه ولم يقطعه.
8 {من كل ما سألتموه} أي: من كل مسؤول سألتموه شيئاً فحذف مسؤول لدلالة الكلام عليه، والمقابل محذوف أي: ومن كل ما لم تسألوه، فإن هناك أشياء لم يسألها الإنسان، وأعطاه الله تعالى إيّاها، وهذا الحذف كقوله: {سرابيل تقيكم الحر..} وسرابيل تقيكم البرد: فحذف.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة إبراهيم - (4)  
الحلقة (529)
تفسير سورة إيراهيم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 61الى صــــ 67)

وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِنًا وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ (35) رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (36) رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ (37) رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ (38) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ (39) رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلَاةِ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاءِ (40) رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41) 
شرح الكلمات:
هذا البلد آمنا: أي اجعل مكة بلداً آمناً يأمن كل من دخله.
واجنبني: بعِّدْني.
أن نعبد الأصنام: عن أن نعبد الأصنام.
أضللن كثيراً من الناس: أي بعبادتهم لها.
من تبعني فإنه مني: أي من اتبعني على التوحيد فهو من أهل ملتي وديني.
من ذريتي: أي من بعض ذريتي وهو إسماعيل عليه السلام وأمه هاجر.
بواد غير ذي زرع.: أي مكة إذ لا مزارع فيها ولا حولها يومئذ.
تهوي إليهم: تَحِنُّ إليهم وتميل رغبة في الحج والعمرة.
على الكبر إسماعيل واسحق: أي مع الكبر إذ كانت سنه يومئذ تسعاً وتسعين سنه وولد له إسحق وسنه مائة واثنتا عشرة سنة.
ولوالدي: هذا قبل أن يعرف موت والده على الشرك.
يوم يقوم الحساب: أي يوم يقوم الناس للحساب.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء وقد تضمنت هذه الآيات ذلك،
فقوله تعالى: {وإذ قال إبراهيم} أي اذكر إذ قال إبراهيم فكيف يذكر ما لم يوح الله تعالى إليه بذلك ففسر هذا نبوة رسول الله ونزول الوحي إليه، وقوله: {رب اجعل هذا البلد آمنا} إي ذا أمن فيأمن من دخله على نفسه وماله والمراد من البلد مكة.
وقوله: {واجنبني1 وبني أن نعبد الأصنام} فيه تقرير للتوحيد الذي هو عبادة الله وحده ومعنى أجنبني أبعدني أنا وأولادي وأحفادي وقد استجاب الله تعالى له فلم يكن في أولاده وأولاد أولاده مشرك، وقوله: {رب إنهن أضللن كثيراً من الناس} 2 تعليل لسؤاله ربه أن يجنبه وبنيه عبادتها، وإضلال الناس كان بعبادتهم لها فضلوا في أودية الشرك، وقوله: {فمن تبعني} أي من أولادي {فإنه مني} أي على ملتي وديني، {ومن عصاني} فلم يتبعني على ملة الإسلام إن تعذبه فذاك وإن تغفر له ولم تعذبه {فإنك غفور3 رحيم} ، وقوله: {ربنا إني اسكنت من ذريتي} 4 أي من بعض ذريتي وهو إسماعيل مع أمه هاجر {بواد غير ذي زرع} هو مكة إذ ليس فيها ولا حولها زراعة يومئذ وإلى آماد بعيدة وأزمنة عديدة {عند بيتك المحرم} قال هذا بإعلام من الله تعالى له أنه سيكون له بيت في هذا الوادي ومعنى المحرم أي الحرام وقد حرمه تعالى فمكة حرام إلى يوم القيامة لا يُصاد صيدها ولا يُختلي خلاها ولا تُسفك فيها دماء ولا يحل فيها قتال، وقوله: {ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة5 فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوى إليهم} هذا دعاء بأن ييسر الله تعالى عيش سكان مكة ليعبدوا الله تعالى فيها بإقام الصلاة، فإن قلوب بعض الناس عندما تهفوا إلى مكة وتميل إلى الحج والعمرة تكون سبباً في نقل الأرزاق والخيرات إلى مكة، وقوله: {وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون} دعاء آخر بأن يرزق الله بنيه من الثمرات ليشكروا الله تعالى على ذلك فوجود الأرزاق والثمرات موجبة للشكر، إذ النعم تقتضيشكراً، وقوله: {ربنا إنك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء} أراد به أن ما سأل ربه فيه من كل ما سأل إنما هو من باب إظهار العبودية لله والتخشع لعظمته والتذلل لعزته والافتقار إلى ما عنده، وإلا فالله أعلم بحاله وما يصلحه هو وبنيه، وما هم في حاجة إليه لأنه تعالى يعلم كل شيء ولا يخفي6 عنه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء.. وقوله: {الحمد الله الذي وهب لي على الكبر7 إسماعيل واسحق إن ربي لسميع الدعاء} أراد به حمد الله وشكره على ما أنعم به عليه حيث رزقه إسماعيل واسحق على كبر سنه، والإعلام بأن الله تعالى سميع دعاء من يدعوه وينيب إليه، وقوله: {رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي} أيضاً من يقيم الصلاة، لأن الصلاة هي علة الحياة كلها إذ هي الذكر والشكر فمتى أقام العبد الصلاة فأداها بشروطها وأركانها كان من الذاكرين الشاكرين، ومتى تركها العبد كان من الناسين الغافلين وكان من الكافرين، وأخيراً ألحَّ على ربه في قبول دعائه وسأل المغفرة له ولوالديه8 وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم9 الناس للحساب وذلك يوم القيامة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل مكة وشرفها وأنها حرم آمن أي ذو أمن.
2- الخوف من الشرك لخطره وسؤال الله تعالى الحفظ من ذلك.
3- علاقة الإيمان والتوحيد أولى من علاقة الرحم والنسب.
4- أهمية إقام الصلاة وأن من لم يرد أن يصلي لا حق له في الغذاء ولذا يعدم إن أصر على ترك الصلاة.
5- بيان استجابة دعاء إبراهيم عليه السلام فيما سال ربه تعالى فيه.
6- وجوب حمد الله وشكره على ما ينعم به على عبده.
7- مشروعية الاستغفار للنفس وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
8- تقرير عقيدة البعث والحساب والجزاء.
__________
1 أي: اجعلني جانباً عن عبادتها، وبنيه من صلبه وكانوا ثمانية: فما عبد منهم أحد صنماً قط. كان إبراهيم التميمي يقول: من يأمن البلاء بعد الخليل حتى يقول: واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام.
2 نسب الإضلال إليهن وهن جمادات لا يفعلن شيئاً: لأنهن السبب في الإضلال.
3 فوّض الأمر لربه إن شاء غفر لمن عصاه رحمة، وإن شاء عذّبه. وقيل: قال إبراهيم هذا قبل أن يعلم أن الله لا يغفر الشرك لأصحابه.
4 ذكر البخاري قصّة إسكان إبراهيم عليه السلام هاجر مكة، بالتفصيل فليرجع إليها ومن في قوله: {من ذريتي} للتبعيض إذ لم يسكن مكة إلا إسماعيل وباقي أولاده كانوا بالشام.
5 خص الصلاة بالذكر لأنها العبادة التي تشتمل على الذكر والشكر، وهي علّة الحياة وسرّ هذا الوجود والكلام في قوله {ليقيموا الصلاة} لام كي: التعليلية والفعل متعلق بأسكنت أي: أسكنتهم بمكة ليقيموا الصلاة فيها.
6 قال ابن عباس في قوله تعالى: {إنك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن} أي: من الوجد بإسماعيل وأمّه حيث أُسكنا بواد غير ذي زرع، والوجد: الحزن.
7 قيل: ولد له إسماعيل وهو ابن تسع وتسعين سنة وولد له اسحق وهو ابن مائة واثنتي عشرة سنة. قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
8 استغفر عليه السلام لوالديه قبل أن يتبين له عداوة أبيه آزر لله تعالى فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه، كما تقدم في سورة التوبة، كما جاء فيها: {فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه} فلذا لا يجوز الاستغفار لمن مات مشركاً، كما لا يجوز الصلاة عليه إذا مات إجماعاً.
9 نسبة القيام إلى الحساب كقولهم: قامت الحرب على ساق: يعنون اشتداد الأمر، وصعوبة الحال.
******************************  *
وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ (42) مُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لاَ يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم  ْ هَوَاء (43) وَأَنذِرِ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمُ الْعَذَابُ فَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ رَبَّنَا أَخِّرْنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ نُّجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ وَنَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ أَوَلَمْ تَكُونُواْ أَقْسَمْتُم مِّن قَبْلُ مَا لَكُم مِّن زَوَالٍ (44) وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ (45) وَقَدْ مَكَرُواْ مَكْرَهُمْ وَعِندَ اللهِ مَكْرُهُمْ وَإِن كَانَ مَكْرُهُمْ لِتَزُولَ مِنْهُ الْجِبَالُ (46)
شرح الكلمات:
عما يعمل الظالمون: أي المشركون من أهل مكة وغيرهم.
ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار: أي تنفتح فلا تغمض لشدة ما ترى من الأهوال.
مهطعين مقنعي رؤوسهم: أي مسرعين إلى الداعي الذي دعاهم إلى الحشر، رافعي رؤوسهم.
وأفئدتهم هواء: أي فارغة من العقل لشدة الخوف والفزع.
نجب دعوتك.: أي على لسان رسولك فنعبدك ونوحدك ونتبع الرسل.
ما لكم من زوال: أي عن الدنيا إلى الآخرة.
وقد مكروا مكرهم: أي مكرت قريش بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث أرادوا قتله أو حبسه أو نفيه.
وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال: أي لم يكن مكرهم بالذي تزول منه الجبال فإنه تافه لا قيمة له فلا تعبأ به ولا تلتفت إليه.
معنى الآيات:
في هذا السياق الكريم تقوية رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر ليواصل دعوته إلى ربه إلى أن ينصرها الله تعالى وتبلغ المدى المحدد لها والأيام كانت صعبة على رسول الله وأصحابه لتكالب المشركين على أذاهم، وازدياد ظلمهم لهم فقال تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {ولا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون} من قومك إنه إن لم ينزل بهم نقمته ولم يحل عذابه إنما يريد أن يؤخرهم {ليوم تشخص1 فيه الأبصار} أي تنفتح فلا تغمض ولا تطرف لشدة الأهوال وصعوبة الأحوال، {مهطعين2} أي مسرعين {مقنعي رؤوسهم3} أي حال كونهم مهطعين مقنعي رؤوسهم أي رافعين رؤوسهم مسرعين للداعي الذي دعاهم إلى المحشر، قال تعالى: {واستمع يوم يناد المنادي من مكان قريب} {لا يريد إليهم طرفهم4} أي لا تغمض أعينهم من الخوف {وأفئدتهم} أي قلوبهم {هواء} أي5  
فارغة من الوعي والإدراك لما أصابها من الفزع والخوف ثم أمر تعالى رسوله في الآية (44) بإنذار الناس مخوفاً لهم من عاقبة أمرهم إذا استمروا على الشرك بالله والكفر برسوله وشرعه، {يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا} أي أشركوا بربهم، وآذوا عباده المؤمنين {ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب} أي يطلبون الإنظار والإمهال {نجب دعوتك} أي نوحدك ونطيعك ونطيع رسولك، فيقال لهم: توييخاً وتقريعاً وتكذيباً لهم: {أو لم تكونوا أقسمتم} أي حلفتم {من قبل ما لكم من زوال} أي أطلبتم الآن التأخير ولم تطلبوه عندما قلتم ما لنا من زوال ولا ارتحال من الدنيا إلى الآخرة، {وسكنتم في مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم} بالشرك والمعاصي {وتبين لكم} أي عرفتم {كيف فعلنا بهم} أي بإهلاكنا لهم وضربنا لكم الأمثال في كتبنا وعلى ألسنة رسلنا فيوبخون هذا التوبيخ ولا يجابون لطلبهم ويقذفون في الجحيم، وقوله تعالى: {وقد مكروا مكرهم} أي وقد مكر كفار قريش برسول الله في حيث قرروا حبسه مغللاً في السجن حتى الموت أو قتله، أو نفيه وعزموا على القتل ولم يستطيعوه {وعند الله مكرهم} أي علمه وما أرادوا به، وجزاؤهم عليه، وقوله: {وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال6} أي ولم يكن مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال فإنه تافه لا وزن له ولا اعتبار فلا تحفل به أيها الرسول ولا تلتفت، فإنه لا يحدث منه شيء، وفعلاً قد خابوا فيه أشد الخيبة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تأخير العذاب عن الظلمة في كل زمان ومكان لم يكن غفلة عنهم، وإنما هو تأخيرهم إلى يوم القيامة أو إلى أن يحين الوقت المحدد لأخذهم.
2- بيان أهوال يوم القيامة وصعوبة الموقف فيه حتى يتمنى الظالمون الرجوع إلى الدنيا ليؤمنوا ويطيعوا ويوحدوا ربهم في عبادته.
3- التنديد بالظلم وبيان عقاب الظالمين بذكر أحوالهم.
4 - تقرير جريمة قريش في ائتمارها على قتل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
__________
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: تشخص أبصار الخلائق يومئذ إلى الهواء لشدة الحيرة فلا يرمضون، وفعل الشخوص: شخص يشخص البصر: إذا سما وطمح من الخوف.
2 {مهطعين} اسم فاعل من أهطع يهطع إهطاعاً فهو مهطع إذا أسرع ومنه قوله تعالى: {مهطعين إلى الداع} أي: مسرعين، قال الشاعر:
بدجلة دارهم ولقد أراهم
بدجلة مهطعين إلى السماع
والمهطع أيضاً من ينظر في ذل وخشوع.
3 {مقنعي} الإقناع: رفع الرأس ومنه الإقناع في الصلاة وهو مكروه وقد يطلق الإقناع أيضاً على تنكيس الرأس، يقال: أقنع رأسه: إذا طأطأه أو رفعه، واللفظ يحتمل الوجهين.
4 الطرف: العين، قال الشاعر:
وأغمض طرفي ما بدت لي جارتي
حتى يواري جارتي ماواها
يقال: طرف يطرف طرفاً إذا أطبق جفنه على الآخر، ولم يطرف: إذا فتح عينه ولم يغمضها.
5 هي كالهواء في الخلو من الإدراك لشدة الهول، والهواء: الخلاء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة إبراهيم - (5)  
الحلقة (530)
تفسير سورة إيراهيم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 67الى صــــ 72)

**فَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْلِفَ وَعْدِهِ رُسُلَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ (47) يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الْأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الْأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ وَبَرَزُوا لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ (48) وَتَرَى الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ (49) سَرَابِيلُهُمْ مِنْ قَطِرَانٍ وَتَغْشَى وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ (50) لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (51) هَذَا بَلَاغٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيُنْذَرُوا بِهِ وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِيَذَّكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (52)** 
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن الله عزيز: أي غالب لا يحال بينه وبين مراده بحال هن الأحوال.
ذو انتقام: أي صاحب انتقام ممن عصاه وعصى رسوله.
يوم تبدل الأرض: أي اذكر يا رسولنا للظالمين يوم تبدل الأرض.
وبرزوا لله: أي خرجوا من القبور لله ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم.
مقرنين: أي مشدودة أيديهم وأرجلهم إلى رقابهم.
في الأصفاد: الأصفاد جمع صفد وهو الوثاق من حبل وغيره.
سرابيلهم: أي قمصهم التي يلبسونها من قطران.
هذا بلاغ: أي هذا القرآن بلاغ للناس.
أولوا الألباب: أصحاب العقول.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين وهم يعانون من صلف المشركين
وظلمهم وطغيانهم فيقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {فلا تحسبن الله مخلف وعده رسله1} إنه كما لم يخلف رسله الأولين لا يخلفك أنت، إنه لابد منجز لك ما وعدك من النصر على أعدائك فاصبر كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل ولا تستعجل لهم. {إن الله عزيز2} أي غالب لا يغلب غالب على أمره ما يريده لا بد واقع {ذو انتقام} شديد ممن عصاه وتمرد على طاعته وحارب أولياءه، واذكر {يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسموات3} كذلك {وبرزوا} أي ظهروا بعد خروجهم من قبورهم في طريقهم إلى المحشر إجابة منهم لدعوة الداعي وقد برزوا {لله الواحد القهار} ، {وترى المجرمين يومئذ} يا رسولنا تراهم {مقرنين في الأصفاد} 4 مشدودة أيديهم وأرجلهم إلى أعناقهم، هؤلاء هم المجرمون اليوم بالشرك والظلم والشر والفساد أجرموا على أنفسهم أولاً ثم على غيرهم ثانياً سواء ممن ظلموهم وآذوهم أو ممن دعوهم إلى الشرك وحملوهم عليه، الجميع قد أجرموا في حقهم، {سرابيلهم5} قمصانهم التي على أجسامهم {من قطران} وهو ما تدهن به الإبل: مادة سوداء محرقة للجسم أو من نحاس إذْ قرئ من قِطرآن أي من نحاس أُحمي عليه حتى بلغ المنتهى في الحرارة {وتغشى وجوههم النار} أي وتغطي وجوههم النار بلهبها، هؤلاء هم المجرمون في الدنيا بالشرك والمعاصي، وهذا هو جزاؤهم يوم القيامة، فعل تعالى هذا بهم {ليجزي الله كل نفس بما كسبت إن الله سريع الحساب} فما بين أن وجدوا في الدنيا وبين أن انتهوا إلى نار جهنم واستقروا في أتون جحيمها إلا كمن دخل مع باب وخرج مع آخر، وأخيراً يقول تعالى: {هذا بلاغ للناس6 وليذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولوا الألباب} أي هذا القرآن بلاغ للناس من رب الناس قد بلغه إليهم رسول رب الناس {ولينذروا به} أي بما فيه من العظات والعبر والعرض لألوان العذاب وصنوف الشقاء لأهل الإجرام والشر والفساد، {وليعلموا} أي بما فيه من الحجج والدلائل والبراهين {أنما هو إله واحد} أي معبود واحد لا ثاني له وهو الله جل جلاله، فلا يعبدوا معه غيره إذ هو وحده الرب والإله الحق، وما عداه فباطل، {وليذكر أولوا الألباب} أي وليتعظ بهذا القرآن أصحاب العقول المدركة الواعية فيعملوا على إنجاء أنفسهم من غضب الله وعذابه، وليفوزوا برحمته ورضوانه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان صدق وعد الله من وعدهم من رسله وأوليائه.
2- بيان أحوال المجرمين في العرض وفي جهنم.
3- بيان العلة في المعاد الآخر وهو الجزاء على الكسب في الدنيا.
4- قوله تعالى في آخر آية من هذه السورة: {هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولوا الألباب} هذه الآية صالحة لأن تكون عنواناً7 للقرآن الكريم إذ دلت على مضمونه كاملاً مع وجازة اللفظ وجمال العبارة، والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً.
__________**
1 {مخلف} مفعول ثان لحسب، ووعده: مجرور بالإضافة، ورسله: معمول لمخلف مؤخر، والأصل: مخلف رسله. وعده، وقدّم الوعد للاهتمام به.
2 جملة تعليلية للنهي عن حسبان خلف وعده تعالى.
3 الآية نصّ صريح في كون الأرض والسموات تتبدل في ذاتها وسائر صفاتها وتزول تماماً ويخلق الله تعالى أرضاً غير ذي وسماء غير هذه، وفي الحديثين الآتيين ما يقرر ذلك:
أ- حديث مسلم، وفيه: "إنّ يهوديا سأل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قائلاً: أين يكون الناس يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسموات؟ فقال: في الظلمة دون الجسر".
ب- حديث ابن ماجه بإسناد مسلم قال: سئل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن قوله تعالى: {يوم تبدّل الأرض غير الأرض والسموات} فأين يكون الناس يومئذ؟ قال: على الصراط".
4 الأصفاد: جمع صفد بفتح كل من الصاد والفاء، وهو الغلّ والقيد يشد به ويربط الجاني قال الشاعر:
فآبوا بالنهاب وبالسبايا
وأُبنا بالملوك مصفدين
5 واحد السرابيل: سربال، وهو القميص، يقال: تسربل، إذا لبس السربال وكونها من قطران لشدّة حرارتها، واشتعال النار فيها.
6 {بلاغ} أي: تبليغ للناس يقوم به الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
7 قال هذا: العلامة الشيخ، البشير الإبراهيمي الجزائري، وظننا أنّه إلهام من الله تعالى له، د إذا بنا نعثر في كلام الأولين على من قاله، وسبق به وجائز أن يكون الشيخ ألهمه والآخر كذلك، وتوارد الخواطر معروف ولا مانع من النقل والسكوت على من نقل عنه، إذ العلم مشاع كالماء والهواء لا غنى لأحد عنهما، ولذا فلا بأس أن ينقل العلم ولا ينسب إلى قائله لكن لا ينسب إلى غير قائله، فتلك سرقة ممنوعة.**
******************************  *********
**الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُبِينٍ (1) رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ (2) ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُوا وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا وَيُلْهِهِمُ الْأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (3) وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ إِلَّا وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَعْلُومٌ (4) مَا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ (5)* *
**الجزء الرابع عشر
سورة الحجر
مكية
وآياتها تسع وتسعون**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الَرَ تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُّبِينٍ (1) رُّبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ (2) ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا  ْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (3) وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَّعْلُومٌ (4) مَّا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ (5)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
آلر: الله أعلم بمراده بذلك، تُكتب آلر. ويقرأ: ألِفْ، لاَمْ، را.
تلك آيات الكتاب: الآيات المؤلفة مثل هذه الحروف المقطعة تلك آيات الكتاب أي القرآن.
يود: يحب ويرغب متمنياً أن لو كان من المسلمين.
ويتمتعوا: أي بالملذات الشهوات.
ويلههم الأمل: أي بطول العمر وبلوغ الأوطار وإدراك الرغائب الدنيوية.
إلا ولها كتاب معلوم: أي أجل محدود لإهلاكها.
ما تسبق من أمة أجلها: أي لا يتقدم أجلها المحدد لها ومن زائدة للتأكيد.
**معنى الآيات:**
بما أن السورة مكية فإنها تعالج قضايا العقيدة وأعظمها التوحيد والنبوة والبعث. قوله تعالى: {آلر} : الله أعلم بمراده به، ومن فوائد هذه الحروف المقطعة تنبيه السامع وشده بما يسمع من التلاوة، إذ كانوا يمنعون سماعه خشية التأثر به، فكانت هذه الفواتح التي لم يألفوا مثلها في كلامهم تشدهم إلى سماع ما بعدها من القرآن. وقوله: {تلك آيات 
الكتاب} 1 من الجائز القول. الآيات المؤلفة من مثل هذه الحروف الر، آلم، طس، حمَ عَسَقَ. (تلك آيات الكتاب وقرآنٍ مبين} المبين: المبين للحق والباطل والهدى والضلال وقوله تعالى: {ربما2 يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين} : يخبر تعالى أن يوماً سيأتي هو يوم القيامة عندما يرى الكافر المسلمين يدخلون الجنة ويدخل هو النار يود يومئذ متمنياً أن لو كان من3 المسلمين. وقد يُحدث الله تعالى ظروفاً في الدنيا وأموراً يتمنى الكافر فيها لو كان من المسلمين. وقوله تعالى: {ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون} أي اتركهم يا رسولنا، أي اترك الكافرين يأكلوا ما شاءوا من الأطعمة، ويتمتعوا بما حصل لهم من الشهوات والملذات، ويلههم الأمل عن التفكير في عاقبة أمرهم. إذ همهم طولُ أعمارهم، وتحقيق أوطارهم، فسوف يعلمون إذا رُدّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون أنهم كانوا في الدنيا مخطئين بإعراضهم عن الحق ودعوة الحق والدين الحق وقوله: {وما أهلكنا من4 قرية} أي من أهل قرية بعذاب الإبادة والاستئصال {إلا ولها كتاب} ، أي لها أجل مكتوب في كتابٍ محدد اليوم والساعة. وقوله: {.. ما تسبق من أمةٍ أجلها وما يستأخرون} أي بناءً على كتاب المقادير فإن أمة كتب الله هلاكها لا يمكن أن يتقدم هلاكها قبل ميقاته المحدد، ولا أن يستأخر عنه ولو ساعة. وفي هذا تهديدٌ وتخويف لأهل مكة وهم يحاربون دعوة الحق ورسول الحق لعل قريتهم قد كتب لها كتابٌ وحدد لها أجل وهم لا يشعرون.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- القرآن الكريم مبينٌ لكل ما يحتاج إليه في إسعاد الإنسان وإكماله.
2- إنذار الكافرين وتحذيرهم من مواصلة كفرهم وحربهم للإسلام فإن يوماً سيأتي يتمنون فيه أن لو كانوا مسلمين.
3- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر فما من شيء إلا وسبق به علم الله وكتبه عنده في كتاب المقادير الحياة كالموت، والربح كالخسارة، والسعادة كالشقاء، جميع ما كان وما هو كائنٌ وما سكون سبق به علم الله وكتب في اللوح المحفوظ.
__________**
1 لفظ الكتاب الذي هو القرآن أصبح علماً بالغلبة على القرآن العظيم الذي أنزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وسمي بالكتاب لأنه مأمور بكتابته وحفظه فسمي بالكتاب قبل أن يكتب للأمر بذلك، والقرآن: اسم ثان للكتاب الذي أنزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والكتاب مشتق من الكتب الذي هو الجمع، والقرآن من القرء الذي هو الجمع أيضاً فهو تجمع حروفه وكلماته.
2 ربّ: حرف جرٌ يدخل على الأسماء، وإن أريد إدخالها على الأفعال لحقت بها (ما) كما في الآية. وقرأ نافع {رُبَمَا} بالتخفيف، وشدّدها غيره في هذه الآية {ربما يودّ الذين كفروا..} الخ وأصل استعمالها في التقليل، وقد تستعمل في الكثير.
3 وقد ورد أنه لما يرى الكافرون وهم في النار أهل التوحيد يخرجون منها يودون لو كانوا موحدين، والكل وارد ولا مانع منه.
4 {من} : صلة لتقوية النفي وتأكيد الخبر.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجر - (1)  
الحلقة (531)
تفسير سورة الحجر مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 72الى صــــ 76)


**وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ (6) لَوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (7) مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُوا إِذًا مُنْظَرِينَ (8) إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (9) وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي شِيَعِ الْأَوَّلِينَ (10) وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (11)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
نزل عليه الذكر.: أي القرآن الكريم.
لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة: أي هلا تأتينا بالملائكة تشهد لك أنك نبي الله.
وما كانوا إذاً منظرين: أي ممهلين، بل يأخذهم العذاب فور نزول الملائكة.
إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر: أي القرآن.
في شيع الأولين: أي في فرق وطوائف الأولين.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {وقالوا يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر} أي قال الكافرون المنكرون للوحي والنبوة {إنك لمجنون} أي غير عاقل وإلا لما ادعيت النبوة. وفي قولهم هذا استهزاء ظاهر بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو ثمرة ظلمة الكفر التي في قلوبهم وقوله: {لوما تأتينا1 بالملائكة} لو ما هنا بمعنى هلا التحضيضيه أي هلا تأتينا بالملائكة نراهم عياناً يشهدون لك بأنك رسول الله {إن كنت من الصادقين} في دعواك النبوة والرسالة فأت بالملائكة تشهد لك. قال تعالى {ما ننزل2 الملائكة إلا بالحق} أي نزولاً ملتبساً بالحق. أي لا تنزل الملائكة إلا لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل لا لمجرد تشهي الناس ورغبتهم ولو نزلت الملائكة ولم يؤمنوا لنزل بهم العذاب فوراً {وما كانوا إذاً منظرين3} أي ممهلين بل يهلكون في الحال. وقوله تعالى في الآية (9) {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر} أي القرآن {وإنا له لحافظون} أي من الضياع ومن الزيادة والنقصان لأنه حجتنا على4 خلقنا إلى يوم القيامة. أنزلنا الذكر هدى ورحمه وشفاء ونوراً. هم يريدون العذاب والله يريد الرحمة. مع أن القرآن نزلت به الملائكة، والملائكة إن نزلت ستعود إلى السماء ولم يبق ما يدل على الرسالة إلا القرآن ولكن القوم لا يريدون أن يؤمنوا وليسوا في ذلك الكفر والعناد وحدهم بل سبقتهم طوائف وأمم أرسل فيهم فكذبوا وجاحدوا وهو قوله تعالى: {ولقد5 أرسلنا من قبلك في شيع6 الأولين} أي في فرقهم وأممهم {وما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به7 يستهزئون} لأن علة المرض واحدة إذاً فلا تيأس يا رسول الله ولا تحزن بل اصبر وانتظر وعد الله لك بالنصر فإن وعده حق: {كتب ألله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز} .
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما كان يلقاه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من استهزاء وسخرية من المشركين.
2- مظهر من مظاهر رحمة الله بالإنسان، يطلب نزول العذاب والله ينزل الرحمة.
3- بيان حفظ الله تعالى للقرآن الكريم من الزيادة والنقصان ومن الضياع.
4- بيان سنة الله تعالى في الأمم والشعوب وهي أنهم ما يأتيهم من رسول ينكر عليهم مألوفهم ويدعوهم إلى جديد من الخير والهدى إلا وينكرون ويستهزئون.
__________**
1 {لوما} كلولا وهلاّ: حرف تحضيض على الفعل نحو: لو ما أكرمت عمراً ولولا أكرمت زيداً وهلا كذلك، وتأتي مع الخبر فلا يراد بها التحضيض نحو: لو ما خوف الله لقلت فيك كذا وكذا، قال الشاعر:
لو ما الحياء ولوما الدين عبتكما
ببعض ما فيكما إذ عبتما عَوَري
2 قرأ حفص: {ما ننزل الملائكة} وقرأ بعضهم {ما تنزّل} وقرأ ورش عن نافع {ما تُنَزَّل} بحذف إحدى التائين نخفيفاً، إذ الأصل: تتنزّل.
3 أصل: إذاً: إذ أن، ومعناها حينئذ أي: تنزّلت الملائكة بإهلاكهم لما كانوا حينئذ منظرين أي. ممهلين ساعة من الزمن.
4 قالت العلماء: لما وكل الله تعالى حفظ التوراة والإنجيل إلى أهل الكتاب في قوله {بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله} أضاعوه فزادوا فيه ونقصوا منه، ولمّا تولى الله تعالى حفظ القرآن، حفظه فلم يردْ فبه حرف ولم ينقص منه حرف.
5 {ولقد أرسلنا} الخ.. هذه الجملة إبطال لاستهزاء المشركين بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على طريقة التمثيل بأشياعهم من الأمم السابقة.
6 الشِيعَ: جمع شيعة، وهي الفرقة المتآلفة المتفقة الكلمة، وفيه قوله تعالى {أو يلبسكم شيعا} أي: فرقاً كل فرقة تتألف مع أفرادها، وتحارب عن مبادئها وأفكارها وما هي عليه من دين وعادة.
7 تقديم الجار والمجرور (به) على فعل يستهزئون: لإفادة القصر للمبالغة أي: كأنهم لفساد قلوبهم لا شغل لهم إلا الاستهزاء برسول الله عز وجل.**
******************************  *****
**كَذَلِكَ نَسْلُكُهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (12) لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَقَدْ خَلَتْ سُنَّةُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (13) وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ (14) لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ (15) وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا لِلنَّاظِرِينَ (16) وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ رَجِيمٍ (17) إِلَّا مَنِ اسْتَرَقَ السَّمْعَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ مُبِينٌ (18)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
كذلك نسلكه: أي التكذيب بالقرآن أو النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وقد خلت سنة الأولين: أي مضت سنة الأمم السابقة.
فظلوا فيه يعرجون: أي يصعدون.
إنما سُكِّرت: أي سدت كما يُسَكَّرُ النهر أو الباب.
في السماء بروجا: أي كواكب ينزلها الشمس والقمر.
شيطان رجيم: أي مرجومٌ بالشهب.
شهاب مبين: كوكب يُرجم به الشيطان يحرقه أو يمزقه أو يُخْبلُهُ أي يفسده.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في المكذبين للنبي المطالبين بنزول الملائكة لتشهد للرسول بنبوته حتى يؤمنوا بها. قال تعالى: {كذلك نسلكه1} أي التكذيب في قلوب المجرمين من قومك، كما سلكناه حسب سنتنا في قلوب من كذبوا الرسل من قبلك فسلكه {في قلوب المجرمين} من قومك فلا يؤمنون بك ولا بالذكر الذي أنزل عليك. وقوله تعالى: {وقد خلت سنة الأولين2} أي مضت وهى تعذيب المكذبين للرسل المستهزئين بهم لأنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم. وقوله تعالى: {ولو فتحنا عليهم3 باباً من السماء فظلوا} أي الملائكة أو المكذبون {فيه} أي في ذلك الباب {يعرجون} أي يصعدون طوال النهار طالعين هابطين ولقالوا في المساء {إنما سكرت أبصارنا} أي منعت من النظر الحقيقي فلم نر الملائكة ولم نرى السماء {بل نحن4 قوم مسحورون} فأصبحنا نرى أشياء لا حقيقية لها، وقوله تعالى: {ولقد جعلنا5 في السماء بروجا} أي كواكب6 هي منازل للشمس والقمر ينزلان بها وعلى مقتضاها يعرف عدد السنين والحساب. وقوله: {زيناها} أي السماء بالنجوم {للناظرين} فيها من الناس. وقوله: {وحفظناها} أي السماء الدنيا {من كل شيطان رجيم} أي مرجوم ملعون. وقوله: {إلا من أسترق السمع} إلا مارد من الشياطين طلع إلى السماء لاستراق السمع من الملائكة لينزل بالخبر إلى وليه من الكهان من الناس {فاتبعه شهاب} من نار {مبين} أي يبين أثره في الشيطان إما بإخباله وإفساده وإما بإحراقه. هذه الآيات وهي قوله تعالى: {ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجاً} إلى آخر ما جاء في هذا السياق الطويل، القصد منه إظهار قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته وكلها مقتضية لإرسال الرسول وإنزال الكتاب لهداية الناس إلى عبادة ربهم وحده عبادة يكملون عليها ويسعدون في الدنيا والآخرة، ولكن المكذبين لا يعلمون.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في المكذبين المعاندين وهي أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم.
2- مطالبة المكذبين المجرمين بالآيات كرؤية الملائكة لا معنى لها إذ القرآن أكبر آية ولم يؤمنوا به فلذا لو فتح باب من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون لما آمنوا.
3- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته فيما حملت الآيات من مظاهر لذلك، بدءاً من قوله: {ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجاً7} إلى الآية السابعة والعشرين من هذا السياق الكريم.
__________**
1 عود الضمير في {نسلكه} على القرآن أولى إذ السياق تابع لقوله: {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون} وقوله تعالى: {ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك من شيع الأولين} أي: أرسل فيهم رسلاً وكانوا ينزل عليهم آياتنا ولم ينتفعوا لإعراضهم عنها فلا تعيها قلوبهم ولا تدركها فُهو مُهم، ولا يتأثرون بها لوجود حرائل حالت دون ذلك، وهي الكبر والحسد والعناد وكذلك المسلك الذي سلكناه في قلوب الأولين نسلكه اليوم في قلوب المجرمين فيدخل القرآن عند سماعه إلى قلوبهم ولا يلامسها ولا يباشرها فلا تتأثر به وذلك لحوائل منها الحسد والعناد والكبر، وتلك سنّة الله تعالى في أمثالهم، وأصل السلك: إدخال الشيء في آخر.
2 في الآية تعريض للمجرين بالهلاك.
3 هذه الآية كقوله تعالى: {ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين} .
4 أي: أضربوا عن القول الأوّل. وهو قولهم: إنّما سكّرت أبصارنا إلى قلولهم بل نحن قوم مسحورون. أي ما رأينا شيئاً ثم أقرّوا بأنهم رأوا ولكن ما رأوه إنما هو تخيلات المسحور لا غير.
5 هذا شروع في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لتوحيد والمقررة للبعث والجزاء.
6 هذا كقوله تعالى: {تبارك الذي جعل في الماء بروجاً} أي: كواكب.
7 البروج: جمع برج وهو في الأصل البناء الكبير المحكم البناء الذي يظهر من بعيد قال تعالى: {ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة} أي: قصور ظاهرة، ومنه: المرأة تتبرّج بزينتها: أي تظهرها، والمراد من البروج في الآية: كواكب ثابتة غير سيارة هي منازل الشمس والقمر، وسمى هذه البروج العرب بأسماء تخيلوا أشكالها في السماء وهي: برج الحمل، والثور، والجوزاء، والسرطان، والأسد، والسنبلة، والميزان، والعقرب، والقوس، والجدي، والدلو، والحوت، ابتداء من فصل الربيع وانتهاء بفصل الشتاء.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجر - (2)  
الحلقة (532)
تفسير سورة الحجر مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 77الى صــــ 81)

**وَالْأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْزُونٍ (19) وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ وَمَنْ لَسْتُمْ لَهُ بِرَازِقِينَ (20) وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا عِنْدَنَا خَزَائِنُهُ وَمَا نُنَزِّلُهُ إِلَّا بِقَدَرٍ مَعْلُومٍ (21) وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُ  مُوهُ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ (22) وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ نُحْيِي وَنُمِيتُ وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ (23) وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا الْمُسْتَقْدِمِ  ينَ مِنْكُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا الْمُسْتَأْخِرِ  ينَ (24) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ (25)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
والأرض مددناها: أي بسطناها.
وألقينا فيها رواسي: أي جبالا ثوابت لئلا تتحرك الأرض.
موزون: أي مقدر معلوم المقدار لله تعالى.
معايش: جمع معيشة أي ما يعيش عليه الإنسان من الأغذية.
ومن لستم له برازقين: كالعبيد والإماء والبهائم.
وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم: أي المطر.
وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح: أي تلقح السحاب فيمتلىء ماءً كما تنقل مادة اللقاح من ذكر الشجر إلى أنثاه.
وما أنتم له بخارنين: أي لا تملكون خزائنه. فتمنعونه أو تعطونه من تشاءون.
المستقدمين منكم والمستأخرين: أي من هلكوا من بني آدم إلى يومكم هذا والمستأخرين ممن هم أحياء وممن لم يوجدوا بعد إلى يوم القيامة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته وهي موجبات الإيمان به وعبادته وتوحيده والتقرب إليه بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه1. قوله تعالى: {والأرض2 مددناها} أي بسطناها {وألقينا فيها رواسي} أي جبالاً ثوابت تثبت الأرض حتى لا تتحرك أو تميد بأهلها فيهلكوا، {وأنبتنا فيها في كل شيء موزون3} أي مقدر معلوم المقدار لله تعالى. وقوله: {وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش4} عليها تعيشون وهي أنواع الحبوب والثمار وغيرها، وقوله: {ومن لستم له برازقين5} بل الله تعالى هو الذي يرزقه وإياكم من العبيد والإماء والبهائم. وقوله: {وإن من شيء6 إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدرٍ معلوم} أي ما من شيء نافع للبشرية هي في حاجة إليه لقوام حياتها عليه إلا عند الله خزائنه، ومن ذلك الأمطار، لكن ينزله بقدرٍ معلوم حسب حاجة المخلوقات وما تتوقف عليه مصالحها، وهو كقوله: {بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير} وكقوله: {ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده لبغوا في الأرض ولكن ينزل بقدر ما شاء الله إنه بعباده خبير بصير} وقوله: {وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح7} أي تلقح السحاب فتمتلىء ماء، {فأنزلنا من السماء ماءاً} بقدرتنا وتدبيرنا {فأسقيناكموه وما أنتم له بخازنين} أي لا تملكون خزائنه فتمنعونه من تشاءون وتعطونه من تشاءون بل الله تعالى هو المالك لذلك، فينزله على أرض قوم ويمنعه آخرين وقوله: {إنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون، ولقد علمنا المستقدمين8 منكم} أي الذين ماتوا من لدن آدم {ولقد علمنا المستأخرين} ممن هم أحياء ومن لم يوجدوا وسيوجدون ويموتون إلى يوم القيامة، الجميع عَلِمَهُم الله، وغيره لا يعلم فلذا استحق العبادة وغيره لا يستحقها. وقوله {وإن ربك} أيها الرسول {هو يحشرهم} أي إليه يوم القيامة ليحاسبهم ويجازيهم، وهذا متوقفٌ على القدرة والحكمة والعلم، والذي أحياهم ثم أماتهم قادرٌ على إحيائهم مرةً أخرى والذي عَلِمهُمْ قبل خلقهم وعلمهم بعد خلقهم 
قادرٌ على حشرهم والحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه لا يخلقهم عبثاً بل خلقهم ليبلوهم ثم ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم إنه هو الحكيم العليم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته المتجلية فيما يلي:
أ- خلق الأرض ومدّها وإلقاء الجبال فيها. إرسال الرياح لواقح للسحب.
ب- إنبات النباتات بموازين دقيقة. إحياء المخلوقات ثم إماتتها.
ج- إنزال المطر بمقادير معينة. علمه تعالى بمن مات ومن سيموت.
2- تقرير التوحيد أن من هذه آثار قدرته هو الواجب أن يعبد وحده دون سواه.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
4- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ هذا الكلام كلام الله أوحاه إليه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
__________**
1 وموجبة أيضاً للبعث الآخر والوحي الإلهي.
2 هنا انتقال من عرض آيات الله في السماء إلى آياته في الأرض.
3 قال: {موزون} : لأنّ الوزن يعرف به مقدار الشيء، والموزون من الكلام وغير الخالي من النقص والزيادة، والمراد أن ما أنبته الله تعالى في الأرض من سائر النباتات والمعادن من الذهب والفضة والنحاس والرصاص والقصدير حتى الزرنيخ والكحل كل ذلك يكال ويوزن.
4 واحد المعايش: معيشة، وهي المطاعم والمشارب والملابس والمراكب أيضاً، إذ كل هذا يدخل تحت العيش حتى قيل: المعايش: إنها التصرف في أسباب الرزق مدّة الحياة.
5 الرزق: بفتح الراء مصدر رزقه يرزقه رزقاً، والرّزق بكسر الراء فهو الاسم وهو القوت.
6 أي: نافع للناس لا مطلق الأشياء التي لا نفع للناس فيها.
7 في قوله: {وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح} استدلال بظاهرة كرة الهواء بين السماء والأرض بعد الاستدلال بالسماء والأرض، ولواقح حال من الرياح ولواقح صالح لأن يكون جمع لاقح، وهي الناقة الحبلى أو ملقح وهو الذي يجعل غير لاقحاً.
8 ويدخل في معنى الآية المستقدمين في الطاعة والخير، والمستأخرين في المعصية والشر كما يدخل أيضاً المستقدمين في صفوف الحرب والصلاة، والمستأخرين في ذلك، والآية دليل على فضل السبق في الخير وعلى فضل الصف الأول في القتال والصلاة، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا".**
******************************  ******
**وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ (26) وَالْجَآنَّ خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن قَبْلُ مِن نَّارِ السَّمُومِ (27) وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ (28) فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُواْ لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ (29) فَسَجَدَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ (30) إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى أَن يَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ (31) قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ (32) قَالَ لَمْ أَكُن لِّأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ (33)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد خلقنا الإنسان: أي آدم عليه السلام.
من صلصال من حمإ مسنون: أي طين يابس له صلصلة من حمإ أي طين أسود متغير.
من نار السموم:. نار لا دخان لها تنفذ في المسام وهي ثقب الجلد البشري.
فإذا سويته: أي أتممت خلقه.
فقعوا له ساجدين: أي خِرّوا له ساجدين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته. قوله تعالى: {ولقد خلقنا الإنسان} أي آدم {من صلصال} أي طين يابس يسمع له صوت صلصلة. {من حمإ مسنون1} أي طين أسود متغير الريح، هذا مظهر من مظاهر القدرة والعلم. وقوله: {والجان خلقناه من قبل} من قبل خلق آدم والجان هو2 أبو الجن خلقناه {من نار السموم} ونار السموم نار لا دخان لها تنفذ في مسام الجسم.. وقوله: {وإذ قال ربك} أي اذكر يا رسولنا إذ قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم أي سجود تحية وتعظيم لا سجود عبادةٍ لآدم، إذ المعبود هو الآمر المطاع وهو الله تعالى. فسجدوا {إلا إبليس3 أبى} أي امتنع أن يكون مع الساجدين. وقوله: {قال يا إبليس مالك ألا تكون مع الساجدين} أي أيُ شيء حصل لك حتى امتنعت أن تكون من جملة الساجدين من الملائكة؟ فأظهر اللعين سبب امتناعه وهو حسده لآدم واستكباره، فقال {لم أكن لأسجد لبشرٍ خلقته من صلصالٍ من حماءٍ مسنون} وفي الآيات التالية جواب الله تعالى ورده عليه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أصل خلق الإنسان وهو الطين، والجان وهو لهب النار.
2- فضل السجود، إذ أمر تعالى به الملائكة فسجدوا أجمعون إلا إبليس.
3- ذم الحسد وأنه شر الذنوب وأكثرها ضرراً.
4- ذم الكبر وأنه عائق لصاحبه عن الكمال في الدنيا والسعادة في الآخرة.
5- فصل الطين على النار لأن من الطين خلق آدم ومن النار خلق إبليس.
__________**
1 ترتيب طينة آدم التي خلق منها كما في الآية هكذا: تراب بلّ بالماء فصار طينا ثمّ ترك حتى أنتن فصار حمأ مسنوناً أي: منغيّراً ثمّ يبس فصار صلصالا والمسنون: المتغير، بسب مكثه مدّة كسنة مثلا.
2 وفي صحيح مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "خلقت الملائكة من نور، وخلقت الجان من مارج من نار، وخلق آدم مما وصف لكم".
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الجان: أبو الجن وليسوا شياطين، والشياطين ولد إبليس لا يموتون إلا مع إبليس، والجنّ يموتون، ومنهم المؤمن ومنهم الكافر فآدم أبو الإنس، والجان أبو الجن، وإبليس أبو الشياطين.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجر - (3)  
الحلقة (533)
تفسير سورة الحجر مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 81الى صــــ 86)


**قَالَ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ (34) وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (35) قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ (36) قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ (37) إِلَى يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ (38) قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَأُغْوِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (39) إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (40) قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ (41) إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ (42) وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (43) لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ (44)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
قال فاخرج منها: أي من الجنة.
فإنك رجيم: أي مرجومٌ مطرودٌ ملعون.
إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم: أي وقت النفخة الأولى التي تموت فيها الخلائق كلها.
بما أغويتني: آي بسبب إغوائك لي أي إضلالك وإفسادك لي.
المخلصين: أي الذين استخلصتهم لطاعتك فإن كيدي لا يعمل فيهم.
هذا صراطٌ علي مستقيم: أي هذا طريقٌ مستقيم موصل اليَّ وعليَّ مراعاته وحفظه.
لها سبعة أبواب.: أي أبواب طبقاتها السبع التي هي جهنم، ثم لظى، ثم الحُطمة، ثم السعير، ثم سَقَر، ثم الجحيم، ثم الهاوية.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {فاخرج منها} هذا جوابٌ عن قول إبليس، {لم أكن لأسجد لبشر} . الآية إذاً فاخرج منها أي من الجنة {فإنك رجيم} أي مرجوم مطرود مبعد، {وإن عليك} لعنتي أي غضبي وإبعادي لك من السموات {إلى يوم الدين} أي إلى يوم القيامة وهو يوم الجزاء. فقال اللعين ما أخبر تعالى به عنه: {قال رب فانظرني} أي أمهلني لا تمتني {إلى يوم يبعثون1} فأجاب الرب تعالى بقوله: {فإنك من المنظرين} أي الممهلين {إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم2} وهو فناء بني آدم حيث لم يبق منهم أحد وذلك عند النفخة الأولى. فلما سمع اللعين ما حكم به الرب تعالى عليه قال ما أخبر الله عنه بقوله: {قال رب بما أغويتني} أي بسبب إغوائك {لأزينن لهم في الأرض3} أي الكفر والشرك وكبائر الذنوب، و {لأغوينهم} أي لأضلنّهم {أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين} فاستثنى اللعين من استخلصهم الله تعالى لطاعته وأكرمهم بولايته وهم الذين لا يَسْتَبِدُّ بهم غضبٌ ولا تتحكم فيهم شهوة ولا هوى. وقوله تعالى: {قال هذا صراط علي مستقيم} أي هذا طريق مستقيم إليَّ أرعاه وأحفظه وهو {إن عبادي4 ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين5} {وإن جهنم} لموعدك وموعد أتباعك الغاوين أجمعين {لها سبعة أبواب} إذ هي سبع طبقات لكل طبقة باب فوقها يدخل معه أهل تلك الطبقة، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم} أي نصيبٌ معين وطبقاتها هي: جهنم، لظى، الحطمة، السعير، سقر، الجحيم، الهاوية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمان إبليس من التوبة لاستمرار غضب الله عليه إلى يوم القيامة.
2- استجاب الله لشر خلقه وهو إبليس فمن الجائز أن يستجيب الله دعاء الكافر لحكمة يريدها الله تعالى.
3- أي سلاح يغوي به إبليس بني آدم هو التزين للأشياء حتى ولو كانت دميمة قبيحة يصيرها بوسواسه زينة حسنة حتى يأتيها الآدمي.
4- عصمة الرسل وحفظ الله للأولياء حتى لا يتلوثوا بأوضار الذنوب.
5- طريق الله مستقيم إلى الله تعالى يسلكه الناس حتى ينتهوا إلى الله سبحانه فيحاسبهم ويجزيهم بكسبهم الخير بالخير والشر بالشر.
6- بيان أن لجهنم طبقات واحدة فوق أخرى ولكل طبقةٍ بابها فوقها يدخل معه أهل تلك الطبقة لا غير.
__________**
1 أراد اللعين بسؤاله إلى يوم يبعثون ألاّ يموت، لأنّ يوم البعث لا موت فيه ولا بعده أيضاً.
2 قال ابن عباس: أراد به النفخة الأولى أي: حين تموت الخلائق.
3 التزيين: يشمل أمرين. الأول: تزيين المعاصي والثاني: شغلهم بزينة الدنيا عن فعل الطاعات.
4 أي: ليس له سلطان على قلوبهم، وقال ابن عيينة، أي: في أن يلقيهم في ذنب.
5 الغاوين: الفاسدين بالشرك والمعاصي.**
******************************  ************
**إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (45) ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلاَمٍ آمِنِينَ (46) وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَانًا عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ (47) لاَ يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَمَا هُم مِّنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ (48) نَبِّىءْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (49) وَأَنَّ عَذَابِي هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الأَلِيمَ (50) وَنَبِّئْهُمْ عَن ضَيْفِ إِبْراَهِيمَ (51) إِذْ دَخَلُواْ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُواْ سَلامًا قَالَ إِنَّا مِنكُمْ وَجِلُونَ (52) قَالُواْ لاَ تَوْجَلْ إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلامٍ عَلِيمٍ (53) قَالَ أَبَشَّرْتُمُون  ِي عَلَى أَن مَّسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ فَبِمَ تُبَشِّرُونَ (54) قَالُواْ بَشَّرْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْقَانِطِينَ (55) قَالَ وَمَن يَقْنَطُ مِن رَّحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلاَّ الضَّآلُّونَ (56)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن المتقين: أي الذين خافوا ربهم فعبدوه وحده بما شرع لهم من العبادات.
ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل: أي حقد وحسد وعداوة وبغضاء.
على سرر متقابلين: أي ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض ما داموا جالسين وإذا انصرفوا دارت بهم الأسرة فلا ينظر بعضهم إلى قفا بعض.
لا يمسهم فيها نصب: أي تعب.
العذاب الأليم: أي الموجع شديد الإيجاع.
ضيف إبراهيم: هم ملائكة نزلوا عليه وهم في طريقهم إلى قوم لوط لإهلاكهم كان من بينهم جبريل وكانوا في صورة شباب من الناس.
إنا منكم وجلون: أي خائفون وذلك لمَّا رفضوا أن يأكلوا.
بغلام عليم.: أي بولد ذي علم كثير هو إسحق عليه السلام.
فبم تبشرون: أي تَعَجَّبَ من بشارتهم مع كبره بولد.
من القانطين: أي الآيسين.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى جزاء اتباع إبليس الغاوين، ناسب ذكر جزاء عباد الرحمن أهل التقوى والإيمان فقال تعالى مخبراً عما أعد لهم من نعيم مقيم: {إن المتقين1} أي الله بترك الشرك والمعاصي {في جنات وعيون2} يقال لهم {ادخلوها3 بسلامٍ آمنين} أي حال كونكم مصحوبين بالسلام آمنين من الخوف والفزع. وقوله: {ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل4} أي لم يُبقِ الله تعالى في صدور أهل الجنة ما يبغصُ نعيمها، أو يكدر صفوها كحقدٍ أو حسدٍ أو عداوةٍ أو شحناء. وقوله: {إخواناً على سررٍ متقابلين} لما طهر صدورهم مما من شأنه أن ينغص أو يكدر،. أصبحوا في المحبة لبعضهم بعضاً إخوانا يضمهم مجلس واحد يجلسون فيه على سررٍ متقابلين وجهاً لوجه، وإذا أرادوا الانصراف إلى قصورهم تدور بهم الأسرة فلا ينظر أحدهم إلى قفا أخيه. وقوله تعالى: {لا يمسهم فيها نصبٌ وما هم منها بمخرجين} فيه الإخبار بنعيمين: نعيم الراحة الأبدية إذ لا نصب ولا تعب في الجنة ونعيم البقاء والخلد فيها إذ هم لا يخرجون منها أبداً. وفي هذا تقرير لمُعْتَقَدِ البعث والجزاء بأبلغ عبارة وأوضحها. وقوله تعالى: {نبىء عبادي5 أني أنا الغفور الرحيم} أي خبر يا رسولنا عبادنا المؤمنين الموحدين أن ربهم غفور لهم إن عصوه وتابوا من معصيتهم. رحيم بهم فلا يعذبهم. {وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم} ونبئهم أيضاً أن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم فليحذروا معصيتي بالشرك بي، أو مخالفة أوامري وغشيان محارمي. وقوله تعالى: {ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم6. إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما} أي سلموا عليه فرد عليهم السلام وقدم لهم قِرَى الضيف وكان عجلاً حنيذاً، كما تقدم في هود وعرض عليهم الأكل فامتنعوا وهنا قال: {إنا منكم وجلون7} أي خائفون، وكانوا جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل في صورةِ لشباب حسان. فلما أخبرهم بخوفه منهم، لأن العادة أن النازل على الإنسان إذا لم يأكل طعامه دل ذلك على أنه يريد به سوءً. {قالوا لا توجل} أي لا تخف، {إنا نبشرك بغلامٍ عليم} أي بولدٍ ذي علم كثير. فرد إبراهيم قائلاً بما أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله: {قال أبشرتموني على أن مسني8 الكبر فبم9 تبشرون} أي هذه البشارة بالولد على كبر سني أمر عجيب، فلما تعجب من البشارة وظهرت عليه علامات الشك والتردد في صحة الخبر قالوا له: {بشرناك10 بالحق فلا تكن من القانطين11} أي 
الآيسين. وهنا رد عليهم م قائلاً نافياً القنوط عنه لأن القنوط حرام. {ومن يقنط من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون} أي الكافرون بقدرة الله ورحمته لجهلهم بربهم وصفاته المتجلية في رحمته لهم وإنعامه عليهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نعيم الجنة، وأن نعيمها جسماني روحاني معاً دائم أبداً.
2- صفاء نعيم الجنة من كل ما ينغصه أو يكدره.
3- وعد الله بالمغفرة لمن تاب من أهل الإيمان والتقوى من موحديّه.
4- وعيده لأهل معاصيه إذا لم يتوبوا إليه قبل موتهم.
5- مشروعية الضيافة وأنها من خلال البر والكرم.
6- حرمة القنوط واليأس من رحمة الله تعالى.
__________**
1 روي أن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذه الآية: {إنّ جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين} فرّ ثلاثة أيام من الخوف فجيء به إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فسأله فقال: يا رسول الله أنزلت هذه الآية: {إن جهنم..} الخ فوالذي بعثك بالحق لقد قطّعت قلبي فأنزل الله تعالى: {إنّ المتقين في جنات وعيون} .
2 هي الأنهار الأربعة: ماء، وخمر، ولبن، وعسل المذكورة في سورة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 بسلامة من كل داء وآفة، وقيل: بتحية من الله تعالى آمنين من الموت والعذاب.
4 قال ابن عباس: أول ما يدخل أهل الجنة الجنة تعرض لهم عينان فيشربون من إحدى العينين فيذُهب الله ما في قلوبهم من غل ثم يدخلون العين الأخرى فيغتسلون فيها فتشرق ألوانهم وتصفو وجوههم وتجري عليهم نضرة النعيم.
5 شاهد هذه الآية قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "لو يعلم المؤمن ما عند الله من العقوبة ما طمع بجنّته أحد ولو يعلم الكافر ما عند الله من الرحمة ما قنط من رحمته أحد".
6 هم الملائكة الذين بشروه بالولد وبهلاك قوم لوط: هم جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل عليهم السلام. والضيف: لفظ يطلق على الواحد والاثنين والجماعة.
7 قال هذا بعد أن قرّب إليهم العجل المشوي ليأكلوا فلم يأكلوا.
8 أن: مصدرية، والتقدير: على من الكبر إياي وزوجتي.
9 الاستفهام للتعجب أو هو على حقيقة.
10 أي: بما لا خلف فيه، وأن الولد لا بدّ منه.
11 قراءة العامة: {القانطين} ، وقرىء القنطين بدون ألف، ويكون الفعل حينئذ من قنط يقنط كفرح يفرح فهو فرح، وعلى قراءة الجمهور فهو من باب فعل يفعل كضرب يضرب فهو ضارب.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجر - (4)  
الحلقة (534)
تفسير سورة الحجر مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 87الى صــــ 91)

**قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ (57) قَالُوا إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمٍ مُجْرِمِينَ (58) إِلَّا آلَ لُوطٍ إِنَّا لَمُنَجُّوهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (59) إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَا إِنَّهَا لَمِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (60) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ آلَ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (61) قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ مُنْكَرُونَ (62) قَالُوا بَلْ جِئْنَاكَ بِمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ (63) وَأَتَيْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (64) فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وَاتَّبِعْ أَدْبَارَهُمْ وَلَا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ وَامْضُوا حَيْثُ تُؤْمَرُونَ (65) وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ الْأَمْرَ أَنَّ دَابِرَ هَؤُلَاءِ مَقْطُوعٌ مُصْبِحِينَ (66)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
قال فما خطبكم: أي ما شأنكم؟
إلى قوم مجرمين: هم قوم لوط علية السلام.
إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين: أي لإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم.
الغابرين: أي الباقين في العذاب.
قوم منكرون: أي لا أعرفكم.
بما كانوا فيه يمترون: أي بالعذاب الذي كانوا يشكون في وقوعه بهم.
حيث تؤمرون: أي إلى الشام حيث أمروا بالخروج إليه.
وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر: أي فرغنا إلى لوط من ذلك الأمر، وأوحينا إليه أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عن ضيف إبراهيم، وها هو ذا قد سألهم بما أخبر به تعالى عنه بقوله: {قال فما خطبكم1 أيها المرسلون} أي ما شأنكم أيها المرسلون من قبل الله تعالى إذ هم ملائكته {قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين2} أي على أنفسهم، وعلى غيرهم وهم اللوطيون لعنهم الله. قوله تعالى: {إلا آل لوط} آل بيته والمؤمنين معه، {إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين إلا امرأته قدرنا} أي قضينا3 {إنها لمن الغابرين} أي الباقين في العذاب، أي قضى الله وحكم بإهلاكها في جملة من يهلك لأنها كافرة مثلهم. إلى هنا انتهى الحديث مع إبراهيم وانتقلوا إلى مدينة لوط عليه السلام قال تعالى {فلما جآء آل لوط المرسلون} أي انتهوا إليهم ودخلوا عليهم الدار قال لوط عليه السلام لهم {إنكم قوم منكرون} أي لا أعرفكم وأجابوه قائلين: نحن رسل ربك جئناك بما كان قومك فيه يمترون أي يشكون وهو عذابهم العاجل جزاء كفرهم وإجرامهم، {وأتيناك بالحق} الثابت الذي لا شك فيه {وإنا لصادقون} فيما أخبرناك به وهو عذاب قومه المجرمين.
وعليه {فاسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل} أي أسر بهم في جزء من الليل، و {اتبع أدبارهم} أي امش وراءهم4 وهم أمامك {ولا يلتفت منكم أحد} بأن ينظر وراءه، أي حتى5 لا يرى ما يسوءه عند نزول العذاب بالمجرمين، وقوله {وامضوا حيث تؤمرون} أي يأمركم ربكم وقد أمروا بالذهاب إلى الشام. وقوله تعالى: {وقضينا6 إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين} 7 أي وفرغنا إلى لوط من ذلك الأمر، وأوحينا إليه أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين، أي أنهم مهلكون عن آخرهم في الصباح الباكر ما أن يطلع الصباح حتى تُقلب بهم الأرض ويهلكوا عن آخرهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التنديد بالإجرام وبيان عقوبة المجرمين.
2- لا قيمة للنسب ولا للمصاهرة ولا عبرة بالقرابة إذا فصل الكفر والإجرام بين الأنساب والأقرباء فامرأة لوط هلكت مع الهالكين ولم يشفع لها أنها زوجة نبي ورسول عليه السلام.
3- مشروعية المشي بالليل لقطع المسافات البعيدة.
4- مشروعية مشي المسئول وكبير القوم وراء الجيش والقافلة لتفقد أحوالهم، والإطلاع على من يتخلف منهم لأمر، وكذا كان رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يفعل.
5- كراهية الإشفاق على الظلمة الهالكين، لقوله: ولا يلتفت منكم أحد أي: بقلبه.
__________**
1 الخطب: الأمر الخطير والشأن العظيم.
2 في الكلام إضمار جملة {لنُهلكهم} فلذا كان الاستثناء إلا آل لوط، وهم أتباعه وأهل بيته.
3 وكتبنا في كتاب المقادير.
4 لئلا يتخلّف منهم أحد فيهلك مع الهالكين.
5 أو نهوا عن الالتفات ليجدّوا في السير ويتباعدوا عن القرية قبل أن يفاجئهم الصبح موعد هلاك القوم.
6 قضينا: قدرنا، وضمن معنى أوحينا فعدي بإلى، والقدير: وقضينا ذلك الأمر فأوحينا إليه بما قضينا، وجملة: {أنّ دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين} . مفسرة لذلك الأمر والإشارة للتهويل.
7 {مصبحين} أي: داخلين في الصباح، ومثله، مشرقين أي: داخلين في وقت الإشراق.**
******************************  ************
**وَجَاءَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ (67) قَالَ إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ ضَيْفِي فَلَا تَفْضَحُونِ (68) وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ (69) قَالُوا أَوَلَمْ نَنْهَكَ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ (70) قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ (71) لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (72) فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُشْرِقِينَ (73) فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ (74) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْمُتَوَسِّمِ  ينَ (75) وَإِنَّهَا لَبِسَبِيلٍ مُقِيمٍ (76) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (77) وَإِنْ كَانَ أَصْحَابُ الْأَيْكَةِ لَظَالِمِينَ (78) فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمَا لَبِإِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ (79)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وجاء أهل المدينة يستبثسرون: أي مدينة سدُوم، أي فرحين بإتيانهم الفاحشة.
واتقوا الله ولا تخزون: أي لا تذلوني في انتهاك حرمة ضيفي.
أولم ننهك عن العالمين: أي عن إجارتك لهم واستضافتك.
لفي سكرتهم يعمهون: أي غوايتهم، وشدة غُلّمتهم1 التي أزالت عقولهم، يترددون.
مشركين: أي وقت شروق الشمس.
من سجيل: أي طين طُبِخَ بالنار.
لآيات للمتوسمين: أي الناظرين المعتبرين.
لبسبيل مقيم: أي طريق قريش إلى الشام مقيم دائم ثابت.
أصحاب الأيكة: أي قوم شعيب عليه السلام، والأيكة غيضة شجر بقرب مدين.
وإنهما لبإمام مبين: أي قوم لوط، وأصحاب الأيكة لبطريق مبين واضح.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق مع لوط عليه السلام وضيفه من الملائكة من جهة، وقوم لوط من جهة قال تعالى: {وجاء أهل المدينة} أي مدينة سدُوم وأهلها سكانها من اللوطيين، وقوله {يستبشرون} أي فرحين مسرورين لطمعهم في إتيان الفاحشة. فقال لهم لوط ما أخبر الله تعالى به: {قال إن هؤلاء} يشير إلى الملائكة {ضيفي فلا تفضحون} أي فيه أي بطلبكم إلى فاحشة، {واتقوا الله} أي خافوه {ولا تخزون} أي تهينوني وتذلوني. فأجابوا بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم: {قالوا أولم ننهك عن العالمين} أي أتقول ما تقول ولم تذكر أنا نهيناك عن استضافة أحد من الناس أو تجيره، فأجابهم لوط عليه السلام بما أخبر تعالى به عنه: {قال هؤلاء بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين} أي هؤلاء بناتي فتزوجوهن إن كنتم فاعلين ما أمركم به أو أرشدكم إليه. وقوله تعالى: {لعمرك إنهم2 لفي سكرتهم يعمهون} أي وحياتك يا رسولنا، إنهم أي قوم لوط {لفي سكرتهم} غوايتهم التي أذهبت عقولهم فهبطوا إلى درك أسفل من درك الحيوان، {يعمهون} أي حيارى يترددون. {فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين} أي صيحة جبريل عليه السلام مشرقين مع إشراق الشمس. وقوله تعالى {فجعلنا عاليها سالفها} أي جعلنا عالي المدن سافلها وهو قلبها ظهراً على بطن، {وأمطرنا عليهم} فوق ذلك {حجارة من سجيل} أي من طين مطبوخ بالنار. وقوله تعالى: {إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين3} أي إن في ذلك المذكور من تدمير مدن كاملة بما فيها لآيات وعبر وعظات للمتوسمين أي الناظرين نظر تفكر وتأمل لمعرفة الأشياء بسماتها وعلاماتها. وقوله تعالى: {وإنها لسبيل مقيم} أي وإن تلك القرى الهالكة لبطريق ثابت باق يمر به أهل مكة في أسفارهم إلى الشام. وقوله {إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين} أي لعبرة للمؤمنين فلا يقدمون على محارم الله، ولا يرتكبون معاصيه. وقوله تعالى: {وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين} . هذه إشارة خاطفة إلى قصة شعيب عليه السلام مع قومه أصحاب الأيكة، والأيكة الفيضة من الشجر الملتف.. وكانت منازلهم بها وكانوا مشركين وهو الظلم في قوله {وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة4 لظالمين} لأنفسهم بعبادة غير الله تعالى، وقوله تعالى: {فانتقمنا منهم} أي أهلكناهم بحر شديد يوم الظلة وسيأتي الحديث عنهم في سورة الشعراء قال تعالى هناك فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم. وقوله: {وإنهما لبإمام مبين} الإمام الطريق لأن الناس يمشون فيه وهو أمامهم، ومبين واضح. والضمير في قوله وإنهما عائد على قوم لوط، وقوم شعيب وهم أصحاب الأيكة لا أصحاب مدين لأنه أرسل إلى أصحاب الأيكة وإلى أهل مدين، والطريق طريق قريش إلى الشام، والقصد من ذكر هذا وعظ قريش وتذكرهم، فهل يتعظون ويتذكرون؟
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إهلاك قوم لوط.
2- إنكار الفاحشة وأنها أقبح فاحشة تعرفها الإنسانية هي إتيان الذكور.
3- بيان دفاع لوط عليه السلام عن ضيفه حتى فداهم ببناته.
4- شرف النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث أقسم الله تعالى بحياته في قوله {لعمرك} .
5- الحث على نظر التفكر والاعتبار والتفرس فإنه أنفع للعقل البشري.
6- بيان نقمة الله تعالى من الظالمين للاعتبار والاتعاظ.
7- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ مثل هذه الأخبار لن تكون إلا عن وحي إلهي.
__________**
1 الغُلْمة: شدّة الشهوة الجنسية.
2 هذا الإقسام بحياة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تشريفاً له، وأصل عمرك بضم العين وفتحت لكثرة الاستعمال، وجائز أن يكون القسم بحياة لوط أيضاً، وليس لأحد أن يجيز القسم بغير الله محتجاً بهذا القسم الإلهي فان لله تعالى أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه، فقد أقسم بالشمس وضحاها، وأقسم بالسماء والليل وغيرها من مخلوقاته ولا اعتراض عليه وأما العباد فقد أعلن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن حرمة الحلف بغير الله فقد قال: "من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك" رواه الترمذي.
3 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فسر المتوسمين بالمتفرسين إذ قال: "اتقوا فراسة المؤمن فإنه ينظر بنور الله ثم قرأ: {إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين} " رواه الترمذي واستغربه، وقيل: للناظرين كما قال الشاعر:
أو كلما وردت عكاظ قبلية
بعثوا إليّ عريفهم يتوسّم
وأصل التوسم: النظر بتثبت وتفكر وعليه فما ورد في التوسم من النظر والتفرس كله متقارب المعنى.
4 جمع الأيكة وهي جماعة الشجر الأيك، أو سميت القرية بالأيكة باعتبار الأصل.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجر - (5)  
الحلقة (535)
تفسير سورة الحجر مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 92الى صــــ 97)

وَلَقَدْ كَذَّبَ أَصْحَابُ الْحِجْرِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (80) وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ آيَاتِنَا فَكَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ (81) وَكَانُوا يَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا آمِنِينَ (82) فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُصْبِحِينَ (83) فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (84) وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَآتِيَةٌ فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ (85) إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ (86) وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ (87) لَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (88) 
شرح الكلمات:
أصحاب الحجر: هم قوم صالح ومنازلهم بين المدينة النبوية والشام.
وآتيناهم آياتنا: أي في الناقة وهي أعظم آية.
ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون: من بناء الحصون وجمع الأموال.
الصفح الجميل: أي أعرض عنهم إعراضاً لا جزع فيه وهذا قبل الأمر بقتالهم.
سبعاً من المثاني: هي آيات سورة الفاتحة السبع.
أزاوجاً منهم: أي أصنافاً من الكفار.
واخفض جناحك: أي ألِن جانبك للمؤمنين.
معنى الآيات:
هذا شروع في موجز قصة أخرى هي قصة أصحاب الحجر وهم ثمود قوم صالح، قال تعالى: {ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر1 المرسلين} وفي هذا موعظة لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ كذبه قومه من أهل مكة فليصبر على تكذيبهم فقد كذبت قبلهم أقوام. وقال تعالى {المرسلين} ولم يكذبوا إلا صالحاً باعتبار أن من كذب رسولا فقد كذب عامة الرسل، لأن دعوة الرسل واحدة وهي أن يعبد الله وحده بما شرع لإكمال الإنسان وإسعاده في 
الحالتين. وقوله {وآتيناهم2 آياتنا فكانوا عنها معرضين} إن المراد من الآيات القائمة بالناقة منها أنها خرجت من صخرة، وأنها تشرب ماء البلد يوما، وأنها تقف أمام كل بيت ليحلب أهله منها ما شاءوا، وإعراضهم عنها، عدم إيمانهم وتوبتهم إلى الله تعالى بعد أن آتاهم ما طلبوا من الآيات. وقوله {وكانوا ينحتون3 من الجبال بيوتا} أي كانوا يتخذون بالنحت بيوتاً داخل الجبال يسكنوها شتاء آمنين من أن تسقط عليهم لقوتها وست أن ينالهم برد أو حر لوقايتها لهم، وقوله تعالى {فأخذتهم الصيحة مصبحين4} وذلك صيحة اليوم الرابع وهو يوم السبت فهلكوا أجمعين، {فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون} من المال والعتاد وبناء الحصون بل5 هلكوا ولم ينج منهم أحد إلا من آمن وعمل صالحاً فقد نجاه الله تعالى مع نبيه صالح عليه السلام. وقوله تعالى: {وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق} أي إلا من أجل أن أُذكر وأُشكر، فلذا من كفر بي فلم يذكرني وعصاني فلم يشكرني أهلكته. لأني لم أخلق عدا الخلق العظيم لهواً وباطلاً وعبثاً. وقوله: {وإن الساعة لآتية6} أي حتماً لا محالة وثم يُجزي كلٌ بما كسب فلا تحزن على قومك ولا تجزع منهم فإن جزاءهم لازم وآت لابد، فاصبر واصفح عنهم وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فاصفح الصفح الجميل7} أي الذي لا جزع معه. وقوله {إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم} خلق كل شيء وعلم بما خلق فعلى كثرة المخلوقات يعلم نياتها، وأعمالها، وأحوالها، ولا يخفى عليه شيء من أمرها وسيعيدها كما بدأها ويحاسبها ويجزيها بما كسبت. وهذا من شأنه أن يساعد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على الصبر والثبات على دعوته حتى ينصرها الله تعالى 
في الوقت الذي حدده لها. وقوله تعالى: {ولقد آتيناك سبعاً من المثاني والقرآن العظيم} أي أعطيناك سورة الفاتحة8 أم القرآن وأعطيناك القرآن العظيم وهو خير عظيم لا يقادر قدره. إذاً {لا تمدن عينيك9} متطلعاً {إلى ما متعنا به أزواجاً منهم} أي أصنافاً من رجالات قريش، فما آتيناك خير مما هم عليه من المال والحال التي يتمتعون فيها بلذيذ الطعام والشراب. وقوله: {ولا تخزن عليهم} إن هم لم يؤمنوا بك ولم يتابعوك على ما جئت به، فإن أمرهم إلى الله تعالى، وأمره تعالى أن يلين جانبه لأصحابه المؤمنين فقال: {واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين} فحسبك ولاية الله لك فذر المكذبين أولي النعمة، وتعايش مع المؤمنين، ولين جانبك لهم، واعطف عليهم فإن الخير فيهم وليس في أولئك الأغنياء الأثرياء الكفرة الفجرة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- إذا أراد الله هلاك أمة فإن قوتها المادية لا تغني عنها شيئاً.
2- لم يخلق الله الخلق عبثاً بل خلقه ليعبد بالذكر والشكر، فمن عبده نجا، ومن أعرض عن ذكره وترك عبادته أذاقه عذاب الخزي في الدنيا والآخرة أو في الآخرة وهو أشد وأخزى.
3- بيان أن الصفح الجميل هو الذي لا جزع معه.
4- بيان أن ممن أتي القرآن لم يؤت أحد مثلها من الخير قط.
5- فضل الفاتحة إذ هي السبع المثاني.
6- على الدعاة إلى الله أدت لا يلتفتوا إلى ما في أيدي الناس من مالٍ ومتاع، فإن ما آتاهم الله من الإيمان والعلم والتقوى خير مما آتى أولئك من المال والمتاع.
7- استحباب لين الجانب للمؤمنين والعطف عليهم والرحمة لهم.
__________
1 لفظ الحجر يطلق على أمور عدّة منها العقل {لذي حجر} والحرام: {حجراً محجوراً} والفرس الانثى وحجر القميص، والفتح فيه أولى، وحجر إسماعيل إزاء الكعبة وديار ثمود: وهو المراد هنا.
2 المراد بالآيات: الناقة لأنها تشمل على عدّة آيات، وجائز أن يكون هناك آيات أخرى أعطيها صالح غير الناقة.
3 النحت: البري والنجر، يقال نحته ينحته نحتاً إذا براه، والنحاته: البراية كالنجارة والخشارة، والمنحت: آلة النحت، وقوله: {آمنين} أي: من أن تسقط عليهم أو تخرب فلا تصلح للسكن فيها.
4 {مصبحين} : حال من أخذتهم الصيحة أي: حال كونهم داخلين في الصباح وهو أوّل النهار، فالأيام الثلاثة التي قيل لهم: {تمتعوا فيها} هي الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة، وصبيحة السبت كان هلاكهم والعياذ بالله من حال الهالكين.
5 صحّ أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم إلا أن تكونوا باكين حذراً أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم، وآمر بهرق ما استقوا من بئر ثمود وإلقاء ما عجن وخبز منه لأجل انه ماء سخط فلا يجوز الانتفاع به فراراً من سخط الله تعالى وقال: اعلفوه الإبل ففعلوا".
6 لآتية: جائية إذ الأيام تنصرم يوماً فيوماً إلى آخر يوم فالساعة الأخيرة لهذه الحياة آتية، وهي في طريقها.
7 هذا كان قبل الأمر بالجهاد إذ السورة مكية والجهاد فرض في المدينة فالآية منسوخة بمثل قوله تعالى: {فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم} الآية من التوبة المدنية.
8 كون الفاتحة هي السبع المثاني هو قول عليّ وأبي هريرة والحسن وغيرهم ويشهد له الحديث الصحيح: "الحمد لله أم القرآن وأم الكتاب والسبع المثاني". روي عن ابن عباس أنه قال: هي السبع الطوال: البقرة وآل عمران والنساء والمائدة والأنعام والأعراف والأنفال والتوبة معاً.
9 هذه الآية تدعو إلى الإعراض عن زخارف الدنيا وعدم الإقبال عليها، والاكتفاء فيها بما أحل الله عمّا حرّم وبما تيسّر عما تعسر، وفيها: أن من أعطاه الله القرآن وجب عليه أن يشعر بالغنى وعدم الفقر لحديث " ليس منّا من لم يتغن بالقرآن" أي: لم يستغن به عن طلب غيره.
******************************  *****
وَقُلْ إِنِّي أَنَا النَّذِيرُ الْمُبِينُ (89) كَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى المُقْتَسِمِينَ (90) الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الْقُرْآنَ عِضِينَ (91) فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِيْنَ (92) عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (93) فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (94) إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِ  ينَ (95) الَّذِينَ يَجْعَلُونَ مَعَ اللهِ إِلهًا آخَرَ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (96) وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ (97) فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَكُن مِّنَ السَّاجِدِينَ (98) وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ (99)
شرح الكلمات:
النذير المبين: البين النذارة
على المقتسمين: أي الذين قسموا كتاب الله فقالوا فيه شعر، وقالوا سحر، وقالوا كهانة.
جعلوا القرآن عضين: هم المقسمون للقرآن وجعلوا عضين جمع عضة وهي القطعة والجزء من الشيء.
فاصدع بما تؤمر: أي اجهر به وأعرضه كما أمرك ربك.
يضيق صدرك بما يقولون: أي من الاستهزاء بك والتكذيب لك.
حتى يأتيك اليقين: أي الموت، أي إلى أن تتوفى وأنت تعبد ربك.
معنى الآيات:.
ما زال السياق في إرشاد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتعليمه ما ينبغي أن يكون عليه فأمره تعالى بقوله: {وقل إني أنا النذير المبين1} أي أعلن لقومك بأنك النذير البين النذارة لكم يا قوم أن ينزل بكم عذاب الله إن أصررتم على الشرك والعناد والكفر، وقوله: {كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين2} انذركم عذاباً كالذي أنزله الله وينزله على المقتسمين الذين قسموا التوراة والإنجيل فآمنوا ببعض وكفروا ببعض وهم اليهود والنصارى، والمقتسمين الذين تقاسموا أن يبيتوا صالحاً فأنزل الله بهم عقوبته والمقتسمين الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين أي أجزاء فقالوا فيه شعر وسحر وكهانة، المقتسمين الذين قسموا طرق مكة وجعلوها نقاط تفتيش يصدون عن سبيل الله كل من جاء يريد الإسلام وهؤلاء كلهم مقتسمون وحل بهم عذاب الله ونقمته. وقوله تعالى: {فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون} 3 يقسم الجبار تبارك وتعالى لرسوله أنه ليسألنهم يوم القيامة عما كانوا يعملون ويجزيهم به فلذا لا يهولنَّك أمرهم واصبر على أذاهم. وقوله {فاصدع4 بما تؤمر} أي أجهر بدعوة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وما تؤمر ببيانه والدعوة إليه أو التنفير منه، {وأعرض عن المشركين} ولا تبال بهم، وقوله: {إنا كفيناك المستهزئين الذين يجعلون مع الله إلهاً آخر فسوف يعلمون} والمراد بهؤلاء المستهزئين الذين واعد تعالى بكفاية رسوله شرَّهم الوليد بن المغيرة والعاص بن وائل، وعدي بن قيس، والأسود بن عبد يغوث كلهم ماتوا بآفات مختلفة في أمدٍ يسير، عليهم لعائن الله تعالى. وقوله تعالى: {ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون} أي من الاستهزاء بك والسخرية، ومن المبالغة في الكفر والعناد فنرشدك إلى ما يخفف عنك الألم النفسي {فسبح بحمد ربك} أي قل سبحان الله وبحمده أي أكثر من هذا الذكر {وكن من الساجدين} أي المصلين إذ لا سجود إلا في الصلاة أو تلاوة القرآن5 إذاً فافزع عند الضيق إلى الصلاة فلذا كان صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أحزنه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة. وقوله: {واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين} أي واصل العبادة وهي الطاعة في غاية الذل والخضوع لله تعالى حتى يأتيك اليقين الذي هو الموت فإن القبر أول عتبة الآخرة وبموت الإنسان ودخوله في الدار الآخرة أصبح إيمانه يقيناً محضاً.
هداية الآيات.
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة الاختلاف في كتاب الله تعالى على نحو ما اختلف فيه أهل الكتاب.
2- مشروعية الجهر بالحق وبيانه لاسيما إذا لم يكن هناك اضطهاد.
3- فضل التسبيح بجملة: سبحان الله وبحمده ومن قالها مائة مرة غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر وهذا مروي في الصحيح6.
4- مشروعية صلاة الحاجة فمن حزبه أمر أو ضاق به فليصل صلاة يفرج الله تعالى بها ما به أو يقضي حاجته إن شاء وهو العليم الحكيم.
__________
1 في الكلام حذف، وهو لفظ عذابا. فحذت المفعول لدلالة لفظ النذير عليه أو لكون الكاف في قوله {كما أنزلنا} زائد ة ويصحّ التقدير هكذا:
أنا النذير المبين ما أنزلنا على المقتسمين أي: من العذاب.
2 واحد: (عضين) عضة من عضيت الشيء تعضيه أي: فرقته وكل فرقة عضة، وقيل: أصلها عضوة، فسقطت الواو، ولذا جمعت على عضين كعزين، إذ واحدها عزوة، وذلك أنهم فرقوا كلام الله فجعلوا بعضه سحراً وبعضه شعراً و.. و..
3 وورد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: في قوله تعالى: {فوربك لنسألنّهم..} إلى قوله {يعملون} قال: "عن قول لا إله إلا الله، إذ أبوا أن يقولوها فتمادوا في الكفر والشرّ والفساد ولو قالوا لما كان لهم سوى الخير والصلاح.
4 قضى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فترة من الزمن مستخفياً هو وأصحابه في دار الأرقم حتى نزلت فيه الآية: {فاصدع بما تؤمر} فخرج صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأعلن الإسلام ودعا إليه جهرة.
5 قيل: إنّ هذه سجدة من سجدات القرآن، والجمهور على أنها ليست سجدة وإنما أرشد الله تعالى رسوله لتفريج همّه وتوسعة صدره مما يسمع ويقال له أمره بالتسبيح والصلاة وفعلا كان إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة.
6 رواه مسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (1)  
الحلقة (536)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 98الى صــــ 104)

**سورة النحل1
مكية
وآياتها مائة وثمان وعشرون
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (1) يُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرُوا أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاتَّقُونِ (2) خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ تَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (3) خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُبِينٌ (4) وَالْأَنْعَامَ خَلَقَهَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا دِفْءٌ وَمَنَافِعُ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (5) وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا جَمَالٌ حِينَ تُرِيحُونَ وَحِينَ تَسْرَحُونَ (6) وَتَحْمِلُ أَثْقَالَكُمْ إِلَى بَلَدٍ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَالِغِيهِ إِلَّا بِشِقِّ الْأَنْفُسِ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ (7)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أتى أمر الله: أي دنا وقرب أمر لله بعذابكم أيها المشركون فلا تستعجلون.
ينزل الملائكة بالروح: أي بالوحي الذي به حياة الأرواح والمراد من الملائكة جبريل.
خلق الإنسان من نطفة: أي قطرة من المني.
دفء ومنافع: أي ما تستدفئون به، ومنافع من العسل واللبن واللحم والركوب.
حين تريحون: أي حين تردونها من مراحها.
وحين تسرحون.: أي وحين إخراجها من مراحها إلى مسارحها أي الأماكن التي تسرح فيها.
إلا بشق الأنفس: أي بجهد الأنفس ومشقة عظيمة.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد استعجل المشركون بمكة العذاب وطالبوا به غير مرة فأنزل الله تعالى قوله: {أتى أمر2 الله} أي بعذابكم أيها المستعجلون له. لقد دنا منكم وقرب فالنضر بن الحارث القائل: {اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارةً من السماء أو أئتنا بعذاب أليم} ، جاءه بعد سُنيات قلائل فهلك ببدر صَبْراً، إلى جهنم، وعَذَابُ يوم القيامة لمن استعجله قد قرب وقته ولذا عبر عنه بالماضي لتحقق وقوعه وقرب مجيئه فلا معنى لاستعجاله فلذا قال الله تعالى: {فلا تستعجلوه} وقوله {سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون} .
أي تنزه وتقدس عما يشركون به من الآلهة الباطلة إذ لا إله حق إلا هو. وقوله {ينزل الملائكة بالروح3 من أمره} أي بإرادته وإذنه {على من يشاء من عباده} . أي ينزل جبريل عليه السلام بالوحي على من يشاء من عباده4 وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله {أن أنذروا أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون} أي بأن انذروا5 أي خوفوا المشركين عاقبة شركهم فإن شركهم باطل سيجر عليهم عذاباً لا طاقة لهم به، لأنه لا إله إلا الله، وكل الآلهة دونه باطلة. إذاً فاتقوا الله بترك الشرك والمعاصي وإلا تعرضتم للعذاب الأليم. في هاتين الآيتين تقرير للوحي والنبوة للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتقرير التوحيد أيضاً وقوله تعالى في الآيات التالية: {خلق السموات والأرض بالحق تعالى عما يشركون} استدلال على وجوب التوحيد وبطلان الشر ك فالذي خلق السموات والأرض بقدرته وعلمه وحده دون ما مُعِين له ولا مساعد حُقَّ أن يعبد، لا تلك الآلهة الميتة التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تنطق {تعالى عما يشركون} أي تنزه وتقدس تعالى عما يشركون به من أصنام وأوثان. وقوله: {خلق الإنسان من نطفة} أي من أضعف شيء وأحقره قطرة المني خلقه في ظلمات ثلاث وأخرجه من بطن أمه لا يعلم شيئاً حتى إذا رباه وأصبح رجلاً إذا هو خصم لله يجادل ويعاند6، ويقول من يحيي العظام وهي رميم. وقوله تعالى {والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء7 ومنافع ومنها تأكلون} فهذه مظاهر القدرة الإلهية والعلم والحكمة والرحمة وهي الموجبة لعبادته تعالى وترك عبادة ما سواه. فالأنعام وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم خلقها الله تعالى لبني آدم ولم يخلقها لغيرهم، لهم فيها دفء إذ يصنعون الملابس والفرش والأغطية من صوف الغنم ووبر الإبل ولهم فيها منافع كاللبن والزبدة والسمن والجبن والنسل حيث تلد كل سنة فينتفعون بأولادها. ومنها يأكلون اللحوم المختلفة فالمنعم بهذه النعم هو الواجب العبادة دون غيره من سائر مخلوقاته وقوله: {ولكم فيها جمال} 8 أي منظر حسن جميل حين تريحونها عشية من المرعى إلى المراح {وحين تسرحون} أي تخرجونها صباحاً من مراحها إلى مراعيها، فهذه لذة روحية ببهجة المنظر. وقوله {وتحمل أثقالكم إلى بلدٍ لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق9 الأنفس} أي إلا بجهد النفس والمشقة العظيمة. فالإبل في الصحراء كالسفن في البحر تحمل الأثقال من بلدٍ إلى بلد وقد تكون المسافة بعيدة لا يصلها الإنسان إلا بشق الأنفس وبذل الجهد والطاقة، لولا الإبل سفن الصحراء ومثل الإبل الخيل والبغال والحمير في حمل10 الأثقال. فالخالق لهذه الأنعام هو ربكم لا إله إلا هو فاعبدوه ولا تشركوا به شيئاً وقوله تعالى: {إن ربكم} أي خالقكم ورازقكم ومربيكم وإلهكم الحق الذي لا إله لكم غيره لرؤوف رحيم، ومظاهر رحمته ورأفته ظاهره في كل حياة الإنسان فلولا لطف الله بالإنسان ورحمته له لما عاش ساعة في الحياة الدنيا فلله الحمد وله المنة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- قرب يوم القيامة فلا معنى لاستعجاله فإنه آتٍ لا محالة، وكل آتٍ قريب.
2- تسمية الوحي بالروح من أجل أنه يحيى القلوب، كما تحيي الأجسام الأرواح.
3- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث الآخر بذكر مظاهر القدرة الإلهية والعلم والحكمة والرأفة والرحمة.
__________**
1 وتسمّى أيضاً سورة النعم، لما عدد تعالى فيها من نعمه على عباده.
2 من الجائز أن يراد بـ {أتى أمر الله} القيامة لقول الله تعالى: {اقترب للناس حسابهم} وقوله: {اقتربت الساعة} وقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين وأشار بإصبعيه".
3 بالروح، أي بالوحي بالنبوة نظيره قوله تعالى: {يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده} .
4 أي: من الأنبياء ومحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إمامهم وخاتمهم وقوله: {أن أنذروا} : تفسير لقوله: {ينزل الملائكة بالروح} .
5 أمر الله الأنبياء الذين أوحي إليهم بشرعه أن ينذروا المشركين عاقبة الشرك ويدعوهم إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد نبذ الشرك والعمل الفاسد.
6 هذا الإنسان الخصيم هو أبيّ بن خلف الجمحي، جاء إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعظم رميم فقال: أترى يحيي الله هذا بعد ما قد رمّ؟ وفيه نزل: {أو لم ير الإنسان أنّا خلقناه من نطفة..} الخ من سورة يس.
7 الدفء: الشيء الذي يدفىء الإنسان، والجمع: ادفاء، ويقال: دفىء دفاءة ككره كراهة.
8 الجمال يكون في الصورة، وهو تناسب أجزائها، ويكون في الأخلاق بأن يكون المرء على صفات محمودة كالعدل والعلم والحكمة وكظم الغيظ وإرادة الخير لكل أحد وجمال الأفعال يكون بملاءمتها لمصالح الخلق نافعة لهم غير ضارة بهم.
9 شق النفس: مشقتها، وغاية جهدها وعليه فالشق المشقة، والشق: الجانب من كل شيء.
10 في الآية دليل على جواز ركوب الإبل، والحمل عليها لكن لا تحمل أكثر مما تطيق فقد ضرب عمر حمالاً وقال: تحمل على بعيرك ما لا يطيق. وكان لأبي الدرداء جمل يقال له دمون يقول له: يا دمون لا تخاصمني عند ربك.**
******************************
شَرَابٌ وَمِنْهُ شَجَرٌ فِيهِ تُسِيمُونَ (10) يُنبِتُ لَكُم بِهِ الزَّرْعَ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالنَّخِيلَ وَالأَعْنَابَ وَمِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (11) وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالْنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالْنُّجُومُ مُسَخَّرَاتٌ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (12) وَمَا ذَرَأَ لَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (13)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ويخلق ما لا تعلمون: من سائر الحيوانات ومن ذلك السيارات والطائرات والقطر.
وعلى الله قصد السبيل: أي تفضلاً منه وامتناناً ببيان السبيل القاصدة وهي الإسلام.
ومنها جائر: أي عادل عن القصد وهو سائر الملل كاليهودية والنصرانية.
ومنه شجر: أي وبسببه يكون الشجر وهو هنا عام في سائر النباتات.
فيه تسيمون: ترعون مواشيكم.
مسخراتٍ بأمره: أي بإذنه وقدرته.
وما ذرأ لكم في الأرض: أي خلق لكم في الأرض من الحيوان والنباتات المختلفة.
**معنى الآيات:**
مازال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد بذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته إذ قال تعالى: {والخيل2 والبغال والحمير} أي خلقها وهو خالق كل شيء لعلة ركوبهم إياها إذ قال: {لتركبوها وزينة1} أي ولأجل أن تكون زينةً لكم في حياتكم وقوله {ويخلق مالا تعلمون} أي مما هو مركوب وغير مركوب من مخلوقات عجيبة ومن المركوب هذه السيارات على اختلافها والطائرات والقطر السريعة والبطيئة هذا كله إفضاله وإنعامه على عباده فهل يليق بهم أن يكفروه ولا يشكروه؟ وهل يليق بهم أن يشركوا في عبادته سواه. وقوله {وعلى الله قصد السبيل3} ومن إفضاله وإنعامه الموجب لشكره ولعبادته دون غيره أن بين السبيل القاصد الموصل إلى رضاه وهو الإسلام، في حين إن ما عدا الإسلام من سائر الملل كاليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية وغيرها سبل جائره عن العدل والقصد سالكوها ضالون غير مهتدين إلى كمال ولا إلى إسعاد هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وعلى الله قصد السبيل} وقوله {ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين} أي لو تعلقت بإرادته هداية الناس أجمعين لهداهم أجمعين وذلك لكمال قدرته وعلمه، إلا أن حكمته لم تقتض هداية لكل الناس فهدى من رغب في الهداية وأضل من رغب في الضلال. ومن مظاهر ربوبيته الموجبة لألوهيته أي عبادته ما جاء في الآيات التالية (10، 11، 12، 13، 14، 15) إذ قال تعالى: {هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب4} تشربون منه وتتطهرون، {ومنه} أي من الماء الذي أنزل من السماء شجر5 لأن الشجرة والمراد به هنا سائر النباتات يتوقف وجوده على الماء وقوله {فيه تسيمون6} أي في ذلك النبات ترعون مواشيكم. يقال سام الماشية أي ساقها إلى المرعى ترعى وسامت الماشية أي رعت بنفسها. وقوله تعالى: {ينبت لكم به} أي بما أنزل من السماء من ماء {الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات} كالفواكه والخضر على اختلافها إذ كلها متوقفة على الماء. وقوله {إن في ذلك} أي المذكور من نزول الماء وحصول المنافع الكثيرة به {لآية} أي علامةً واضحةً على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته وهي مقتضية لعبادته وترك عبادة غيره. ولكن {لقوم يتفكرون} فيتعظون. أما اشباه البهائم الذين لا يفكرون في شيء فلا يجدون آية ولا شبة آية في الكون كله وهم يعيشون فيه. وقوله تعالى: {وسخر لكم الليل والنهار} الليل للسكون الراحة، والنهار للعمل ابتغاء الرزق وتسخيرهما كونهما موجودين باستمرار لا يفترقان أبداً إلى أن يأذن الله بانتهائهما وقوله: {والشمس والقمر} أي سخرهما كذلك للانتفاع بضوء الشمس وحرارتها، وضوء القمر لمعرفة عدد السنين والحساب، وقوله: {والنجوم مسخرات7 بأمره} كذلك ومن فوائد النجوم الاهتداء بها في ظلمات البر والبحر وكونها زينة وجمالاً للسماء التي هي سقف دارنا هذه.. وقوله {إن في ذلك} المذكور من تسخير الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والنجوم {لآيات} عدة يستدل بها على الخالق وعلى وجوب عبادته وعلى توحيده فيها، ولكن {لقومٍ يعقلون} أي الذين يستخدمون طاقة عقولهم في فهم الأشياء وإدراك أسرارها وحقائقها أما أشباه البهائم والمجانين الذين لا يفكرون ولا يتعقلون ولا يعقلون، فليس لهم في الكون كله آية واحدة يستدلون بها على ربهم ورحمته بهم وواجب شكره عليهم وقوله تعالى: {وما8 ذرأ لكم في الأرض} أي وما خلق لكم في الأرض من إنسان وحيوان ونبات {مختلفاً ألوانه} 9 وخصائصه وشيانه ومنافعه وآثاره {إن في ذلك} الخلق العجيب {لآية} أي في دلالة واضحة على وجود الخالق عز وجل ووجوب عبادته وترك عبادة غيره ولكن {لقوم يذكرون} فيتعظون فينتبهون إلى ربهم فيعبدونه وحده بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه فيكملون على ذلك ويسعدون في الحياتين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- كون الخيل10 والبغال والحمير خلقت للركوب والزينة لا ينفي منفعة أخرى فيها وهي أكل لحوم الخيل لثبوت السنة بإباحة لحوم الخيل، ومنع لحوم البغال والحمير كما في الصحيحين.
2- الإسلام هو السبيل التي بينها الله تعالى فضلاً منه ورحمة وما عداه فهي سبل جائرة عن العدل والحق.
3- فضيلة التفكر والتذكر والتعقل وذم أضدادها لأن الآيات الكونية كالآيات القرآنية إذا لم يتفكر فيها العبد لا يهتدي إلى معرفة الحق المنشود وهو معرفة الله تعالى ليعبده بالذكر والشكر وحده دون سواه.
__________**
1 قيل: واحد الخيل: خائل، وقيل: هو اسم جنس لا واحد له، وهذه الثلاثة: الخيل والبغال والحمير لم تدخل في لفظ الأنعام، ونصب: (والخيل) على تقدير: (وخلق الخيل) .
2 أخذ مالك من قوله تعالى: {لتركبوها وزينة} : حرمة أكل لحوم الخيل ووافقه أبو حنيفة، وأجاز الجمهور أكلها لأنّ الآية لم تحرّم شيئاً وإنّما ذكرت فائدة من فوائدها وهي الركوب، ومن أدلة الجمهور: الحديث الصحيح من ذلك قول الصحابي نهى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يوم خيبر عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية وأذن لنا في لحوم الخيل". وقال جابر رضي الله عنه: "كنا نأكل لحوم الخيل على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ" وحديث مسلم عن أسماء رضي الله عنها قالت: "فجزرنا فرسا على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ونحن بالمدينة وأكلناه".
3 أي: على الله بيان قصد السبيل، والسبيل هو الإسلام، أي: بيان شرائعه وأحكامه وحِكمه ومواعظه بواسطة كتبه ورسله. وقصد السبيل: استقامته كما أن جائر السبيل: هو الحائد عن الاستقامة.
4 الشراب: اسم لما يشرب وذكر للماء النازل من السماء فائدتين. الأولى: الشراب والثانية: إنبات النبات وهما نعمتان.
5 لفظ الشجر: يطلق على النبات ذي الساق الصلبة ويطلق على مطلق العشب والكلأ تغليباً.
6 الإسامة: إطلاق الإبل للسوم وهو الرعي يقال: سامت الماشية إذا رعت وأسامها: إذا رعاها.
7 {مسخرات} : أي: مذللاّت لمعرفة الأوقات ونضج الثمار، والاهتداء بالنجوم في الظلمات.
8 الذرء: الخلق بالتناسل والتولّد بالحمل والتفريخ فليس الإنبات فقط.
9 المخلوقات قسمان: قسم منها مسخر مذلل كالدواب والأنعام والأشجار، وقسم غير مذلل ولا مسخر، وشاهد هذا: قول كعب الأحبار: لولا كلمات أقولهن لجعلتني يهود حماراً فقيل له وما هن؟ قال: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة التي لا يجاوزهن برّ ولا فاجر، وبأسماء الله الحسنى كلها ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم من شرّ ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ.
10 ما في الآية: {والخيل والبغال والحمير} ما يدلى على وجوب الزكاة فيها، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "ليس على المسلم في عبده ولا فرسه صدقة" رواه مالك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (2)  
الحلقة (537)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 104الى صــــ 110)

**وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ1 الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو  اْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (14) وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ (15) وَعَلامَاتٍ وَبِالنَّجْمِ هُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ (16) أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ (17) وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (18) وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ (19)**
**شرح الكلمات.**
حلية تلبسونها: هي اللؤلؤ والمرجان.
مواخر فيه: أي تشقه بجريها فيه مقبلة ومدبرة بريح واحدة وبالبخار اليوم.
من فضله: أي من فضل الله تعالى بالتجارة.
أن تميد بكم: أي تميل وتتحرك فيخرب ما عليها ويسقط.
لا تحصوها: أي عداً فتضبطوها فضلاً عن شكرها للمنعم بها عز وجل.
ما تسرون وما تعلنون: من المكر بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ومن أذاه علانية هذا بالنسبة إلى أهل مكة، إذ الخطاب يتناولهم أولاً ثم اللفظ عام فالله يعلم كل سرٍ وعلانية في أي أحد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته تلك المظاهر الموجبة لتوحيده وعبادته وشكره وذكره قال تعالى: {وهو الذي سخر لكم البحر} وهو كل ماء غمر كثير عذباً كان أو ملحاً وتسخيره تيسير الغوص فيه وجرى السفن عليه. وقوله {لتأكلوا منه لحماً2 طريا وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها} بيان لعلة تسخير البحر وهي ليصيد الناس منه السمك يأكلونه، ويستخرجون اللؤلؤ والمرجان حلية لنسائهم3. وقوله: {وترى الفلك مواخر فيه} أي وترى أيها الناظر إلى البحر ترى السفن تمخر الماء أي تشقه ذاهبة وجائية. وقوله: {ولتبتغوا} أي سخَّر البحر والفلك لتطلبوا الرزق بالتجارة بنقل البضائع والسلع من إقليم إلى إقليم وذلك كله من فضل الله وقوله {لعلكم تشكرون} أي كي تشكروا الله تعالى. أي سخر لكم ذلك لتحصلوا على الرزق من فضل الله فتأكلوا وتشكروا الله على ذلك والشكر يكون بحمد الله والاعتراف بنعمته وصرفها في مرضاته وقوله: {وألقى في الأرض رواسي4} أي ألقى في الأرض جبالاً ثوابت {أن تميد بكم} كي لا تميد بكم، وميدانها ميلها وحركتها إذ لو كانت تتحرك لما استقام العيش عليها والحياة فيها. وقوله: {وأنهاراً} أي وأجرى لكم أنهاراً في الأرض كالنيل والفرات وغيرهما {وسبلا} أي وشَّق لكم طرقاً {لعلكم تهتدون} إلى منازلكم في بلادكم وقوله {وعلامات} أي وجعل لكم علامات للطرق وأمارات كالهضاب والأودية والأشجار وكل ما يستدل به على الطريق والناحية، وقوله {وبالنجم} أي وبالنجوم5 {هم يهتدون} فركاب البحر لا يعرفون وجهة سيرهم في الليل إلا بالنجوم وكذا المسافرون في الصحارى والوهاد لا يعرفون وجهة سفرهم إلا بالنجوم وذلك قبل وجود آلة البوصلة البحرية ولم توجد إلا على ضوء النجم وهدايته وقوله في الآية (17) {أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون} هذا تأنيب عظيم لأولئك الذين يصرون على عبادة الأصنام ويجادلون عليها ويجالدون فهل عبادة من يخلق ويرزق ويدبر حياة الإنسان وهو الله رب العالمين كعبادة من لا يخلق ولا يرزق ولا يدير؟ فمن يسوي من العقلاء بين الحي المحيي الفعال لما يريد واهب الحياة كلها وبين الأحجار والأوثان؟ فلذا وبخهم بقوله {أفلا تذكرون} فتذكرون فتعرفون أن عبادة الأصنام باطلة وأن عبادة الله حق فتتوبوا إلى ربكم وتسلموا له قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب. وقوله تعالى: {وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها} بعدما عدد في هذه الآيات من النعم الكثيرة أخبر أن الناس لو أرادوا أن يعدوا نعم الله ما استطاعوا عدها فضلا عن شكرها، ولذا قال: {إن الله لغفور رحيم} ولولا أنه كذلك ليؤاخذهم على تقصيرهم في شكر نعمه عليهم ولسلبها منهم عند كفرها وعدم الاعتراف بالمنعم بها عز وجل وقوله تعالى: {والله يعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون} هذه آخر مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة والنعمة في هذا السياق الكريم فالله وحده يعلم سر الناس وجهرهم فهو يعلم إذاً حاجاتهم وما تتطلبه حياتهم، فإذا عادوه وكفروا به فكيف يأمنون على حياتهم ولما كان الخطاب في سياق دعوة مشركي مكة إلى الإيمان والتوحيد فالآية إخطار لهم بأن الله عليم بمكرهم برسوله وتبييت الشر له وأذاهم له بالنهار. فهي تحمل التهديد والوعيد لكفار مكة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان العلة في الرزق وأنها الشكر فالله سبحانه وتعالى يرزق لِيُشكر.
2- إباحة أكل الحوت وكل دواب البحر.
3- لا زكاة في اللؤلؤ والمرجان لأنه من حلية النساء.
4- المقارنة بين الحي الخلاق العليم، وبين الأصنام الميتة المخلوقة لتقرير بطلان عبادة غير الله تعالى لأن من يَخلُق ليس كمن لا يَخلَق.
5- عجز الإنسان عن شكر نعم الله تعالى يتطلب منه أن يشكر ما يمكنه منها وكلمة (الحمد لله) تعد رأس الشكر والاعتراف بالعجز عن الشكر من الشكر، والشكر صرف النعم فيما من أجله أنعم الله تعالى بها.
__________**
1 تسخير البحر: هو تمكين البشر من التصرف فيه، وتذليله بالركوب والإرفاء وغيره وهي نعمة إذ لو شاء الله لسلّط البحر على العباد لأغرقهم.
2 قسّم مالك اللحم ثلاثة أقسام وهي: لحم ذوات الأربع، ولحم ذوات الريش، ولحم ذوات الماء، ومنع بيع الجنس الواحد بجنسه متفاضلا أو نسيئة.
3 الإجماع على جواز تختم الرجل بخاتم الفضة للأحاديث الثابتة وذلك منها حديث البخاري عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه "أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اتخذ خاتما من فضة ونقش فيه محمد رسول الله" ولذا جاز للقضاة وغيرهم أن ينقشوا أسماءهم على خواتمهم.
4 في هذه الآية دليل على استعمال الأسباب إذ كان الله قادراً على سكونها دون الجبال، ومع هذا أرساها، وسكنها بالجبال تعليما لعباده للأخذ بالأسباب، و {رواسي} جمع راس، على غير قياس، كفوارس، وعواذل جمع فارس وعاذل.
5 وقد يراد بالنجم: الجدي خاصة لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لابن عباس وقد سأله عن النجم فقال له: "هو الجدي عليه قبلتكم وبه تهتدون في برّكم وبحركم" وكون المراد بالنجم النجوم لقوله تعالى: {وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر} .**
******************************  *******
**وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللهِ لاَ يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ (20) أَمْواتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاء وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ (21) إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَالَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ قُلُوبُهُم مُّنكِرَةٌ وَهُم مُّسْتَكْبِرُون  َ (22) لاَ جَرَمَ أَنَّ اللهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ (23) وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُم مَّاذَا أَنزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُواْ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ (24) لِيَحْمِلُواْ أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُم بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ أَلاَ سَاء مَا يَزِرُونَ (25)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وهم يخلقون: أي يصورون من الحجارة وغيرها.
وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون: أي وما تشعر الأصنام ولا تعلم الوقت الذي تبعث فيه وهو يوم القيامة. ولا يبعث فيه عابدوها من دون الله.
قلوبهم منكرة: أي جاحدة للوحدانية والنبوة والبعث والجزاء.
وهم مستكبرون: لظلمة قلوبهم بالكفر يتكبرون.
لا جرم: أي حقاً.
أساطير الأولين: أي أكاذيب الأولين.
ليحملوا أوزارهم: أي ذنوبهم يوم القيامة.
ألا ساء ما يزرون: أي بئس ما يحملون من الأوزار.
**معنى الآيات:**
في هذا السياق مواجهة صريحة للمشركين بعد تقدم الأدلة على اشراكهم وضلالهم فقوله تعالى: {والذين يدعون من1 دون الله} أي تعبدونهم أيها المشركون {أموات غير أحياء} أي هم أموات إذ لا حياة لهم ودليل ذلك أنهم لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون ولا ينطقون، وقوله {وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون2} أي لا يعلمون3 متى يبعثون كما أنكم أنتم أيها العابدون لهم لا تشعرون متى تبعثون. فكيف تصح عبادتهم وهم أموات ولا يعلمون متى يبعثون للاستنطاق والاستجواب والجزاء على الكسب في هذه الحياة، وقوله {إلهكم إله واحد} هذه النتيجة العقلية التي لا ينكرها العقلاء وهي أن المعبود واحد لا شريك له، وهو الله جل جلاله، إذ هو الخالق الرازق المدبر المحي المميت ذو الصفات العلا والأسماء الحسنى، وما عداه فلا يخلق ولا يرزق ولا يُدبِّر ولا يحيى ولا يميت فتأليهه سفه وضلال، وبعد تقرير ألوهية الله تعالى وإثباتها بالمنطق السليم قال تعالى: {فالذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة قلوبهم منكرة وهم مستكبرون} ذكر علة الكفر لدى الكافرين والفساد عند المفسدين وهي تكذيبهم بالبعث الآخر إذ لا يستقيم عبد على منهج الحق والخير وهو لا يؤمن باليوم الآخر يوم الجزاء على العمل في الحياة الدنيا، فأخبر تعالى أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة قلوبهم منكرة لكل ما يسمعون من الحق الذي يدعو إليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتنبيه آيات القرآن الكريم، وهم مع إنكار قلوبهم لما يسمعون من الحق مستكبرون عن قبول الحق والإذعان له. وقوله تعالى: {لا جرم4 أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه لا يحب المستكبرين5} أي حقاً ان الله يعلم ما يسر أولئك المكذبون بالآخرة وما يعلنون وسيحصى ذلك عليهم ويجزيهم به لا محالة في يوم كانوا به يكذبون.. ويا للحسرة ويا للندامة!! وهذا الجزاء كان بعذاب النار متسبب عن بغض الله للمستكبرين وعدم حبه لهم، وقوله تعالى: {وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين6} يخبر تعالى عن أولئك المنكرة قلوبهم للوحي الإلهي وما جاء به رسول الله هؤلاء المستكبرون كانوا إذا سئلوا عن القرآن من قبل من يريد أن يعرف ممن سمع بالدعوة المحمدية فجاء من بلاد يتعرف عليها قالوا: {أساطير الأولين7} أخبار كاذبة عن الأولين مسطره عند الناس فهو يحكيها ويقول بها، وبذلك يصرفون عن الإسلام ويصدون عن سبيل الله، قال تعالى: {ليحملوا أوزارهم} أي تبعة آثامهم وتبعة آثام من صدوهم عن سبيل الله كاملة غير منقوصة يوم القيامة، وهم لا يعلمون ذلك ولكن الحقيقة هي: ان من دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه وزر من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أوزار من عملها شيء، وكذا من دعا إلى8 هدى فله أجر من عمل به من غير أن ينقص من أجر العامل به شيء. وقوله تعالى: {ألا ساء ما يزرون} أي قُبح الوزر الذي يزرونه فإنه قائدهم إلى النار موبقهم في نار جهنم.
**هداية الآيات**
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- بطلان الشرك وتقرير التوحيد.
2- التكذيب باليوم الآخر والبعث والجزاء هو سبب كل شر وفساد يأتيه العبد.
3- التنديد بجريمة الاستكبار عن الحق والإذعان له.
4- بيان إثم وتبعة من يصد عن سبيل الله بصرف الناس عن الإسلام.
5- بيان تبعة من يدعو إلى ضلالة فإنه يتحمل وزر كل من عمل بها.

__________**
1 قرأ عامة القراء {يدعون} بالتاء لأن ما قبله خطاب، وقرىء عن عاصم وحفص بالياء، وهي قراءة يعقوب أيضاً.
2 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: تبعث الأصنام وتركب فيها الأرواح ومعها شياطينها فيتبرؤون من عبدتها، ثم يؤمر بالشياطين والمشركين إلى النار.
3 عبّر عنهم بصيغة من يعقل لأن المشركين يزعمون أنها تعقل عنهم وتشفع لهم عند الله تعالى، وتقرّبهم إلى الله زلفى.
4 {لا جرم} : كلمة تحقيق ولا تكون إلا جواباً، يقال: فعلوا كذا وكذا فيجاب بكلمة لا جرم أنهم سيندمون.
5 أي: فهو لا يثيبهم ولا يثني عليهم خيراً، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إن المستكبرين يحشرون أمثال الذر يوم القيامة يطؤهم الناس بأقدامهم لتكبّرهم". قالت العلماء: كل ذنب يمكن التستر منه وإخفاؤه إلا الكبر، وهو أصل العصيان كله.
6 قيل: إن الآية نزلت في النضر بن الحارث وهو القائل: أساطير الأولين. والآية تشمله وغيره ممن قال ويقول هذه الكلمات الكاذبة الباطلة.
7 الأساطير: الأباطيل، والترهات، و {أساطير الأولين} : خبر والمبتدأ الذي أنزله أي: الذي أنزله أساطير الأوّلين.
8 وفي الصحيح شاهد هذا فقد روى مسلم أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "من دعا إلى هدىً كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من اتبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً، ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل من اتبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئاً".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (3)  
الحلقة (538)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 111الى صــــ 119)

قَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَأَتَى اللَّهُ بُنْيَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَأَتَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (26) ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُخْزِيهِمْ وَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُشَاقُّونَ فِيهِمْ قَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ إِنَّ الْخِزْيَ الْيَوْمَ وَالسُّوءَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ (27) الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ فَأَلْقَوُا السَّلَمَ مَا كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ مِنْ سُوءٍ بَلَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (28) فَادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَلَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ (29) وَقِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا مَاذَا أَنْزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا خَيْرًا لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَلَدَارُ الْآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ وَلَنِعْمَ دَارُ الْمُتَّقِينَ (30) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاءُونَ كَذَلِكَ يَجْزِي اللَّهُ الْمُتَّقِينَ (31) الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ يَقُولُونَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (32) هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (33) فَأَصَابَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (34) 
شرح الكلمات:
من قبلهم: أي من قبل كفار قريش بمكة كالنمرود وغيره.
فأتى الله بنيانهم: أي قصد إليه ليدمره فسلط عليه الريح والزلزلة فسقط من أسسه.
وخر عليهم السقف: أي سقط لتداعي القواعد وسقوطها.
كنتم تشاقون فيهم: أي تخالفون المؤمنين فيهم بعبادتكم إياهم وجدالكم عنه، وتشاقون الله بمخالفتكم إياه بترك عبادته وعبادتكم إياها.
وقال الذين أوتوا العلم: أي الأنبياء والمؤمنون.
ظالمي أنفسهم: بالشرك والمعاصي.
فألقوا السلم: أي استسلموا وانقادوا.
فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين: مثوى المتكبرين: أي قبح منزل المتكبرين في جهنم مثلاً.
وقيل للذين اتقوا: أي اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي.
للذين أحسنوا: أي أعمالهم وأقوالهم ونياتهم فأتوْا بها وفق مراد الله تعالى.
حسنة: أي الحياة الطيبة حياة العز والكرامة.
ولنعم دار المتقين: أي الجنة دار السلام.
طيبيين: أي الأرواح بما زكوها به من الإيمان والعمل الصالح. وبما أبعدوها عنه من الشرك والمعاصي.
يقولون سلام عليكم: أي يقول لهم ملك الموت "عزرائيل " وأعوانه.
هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة: أي لقبض أرواحهم وعند ذلك يؤمنون.
أو يأتي أمر ربك: أي بالعذاب أو بقيام الساعة وحشرهم إلى الله عز وجل.
وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون: أي نزل بهم العذاب وأحاط بهم وقد كانوا به يستهزئون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم مع كفار قريش في تذكيرهم وتبصرهم بما هم فيه من الجهالة والضلالة. فيقول تعالى: {قد مكر الذين من قبلهم} أي من قبل مكر كفار قريش وذلك كالنمرود وفرعون وغيرهم من الجبابرة الذين تطاولوا على الله عز وجل ومكروا برسلهم، فالنمرود ألقى بإبراهيم في النار، وفرعون قال ذروني اقتل موسى وليدع ربه.. وقوله: {فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد} أي أتاه أمر الله بهدمه وإسقاطه على الظلمة الطغاة {فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم وأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون1} . وذهب باطلهم وزال مكرهم. ألم يتعظ بهذا كفرة قريش وهم يمكرون بنبيهم ويبيَّتون له السوء بالقتل أو النفي أو الحبس؟ وقوله تعالى: {ثم يوم القيامة يخزيهم} أي يهينهم ويذلهم ويوبخهم بقوله: {أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم2} أي أصنامكم وأوثانكم الذين كنتم تخالفوني بعبادتكم إياهم دوني كما تشاقون أوليائي المؤمنين أي تخالفونهم بذلك وتحاربونهم فيه. وهنا يقول الأشهاد والذين أوتوا العلم من الأنبياء والعلماء الربانيين: {إن الخزي اليوم والسوء على الكافرين} أي إن الذل والهون والدون على الكافرين. وقوله تعالى: {الذين تتوفاهم3 الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم} بالشرك والمعاصي ومن جملة المعاصي ترك الهجرة والبقاء بين ظهراني الكافرين والفساق المجرمين حيث لا يتمكن المؤمن من عبادة الله تعالى بترك المعاصي والقيام بالعبادات. وقوله {فألقوا السلم} أي عند معاينتهم ملك الموت وأعوانه أي استسلموا وانقادوا وحاولوا الاعتذار بالكذب وقالوا {ما كنا نعمل من سوء} فترد عليهم الملائكة قائيلين: {بلى} أي كنتم تعملون السوء {إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون} ويقال لهم أيضاً {فادخلوا أبواب جهنم} أي أبواب طبقاتها {خالدين فيها فلبئس} جهنم {مثوى} أي مقاماً ومنزلاً {للمتكبرين} عن عبادة الله وحده. وقوله تعالى: {وقيل للذين اتقوا} أي ربهم فلم يشركوا به ولم يعصوه في أمره ولا نهيه وأطاعوا رسوله كذلك: {ماذا أنزل ربكم} أي إذا سألهم من أتى مكة يتعرف على ما بلغه من 
دعوة الإسلام فيقولون له: {خيراً} أي أنزل خيراً لأن القرآن خير وبالخير نزل بخلاف تلاميذ المشركين يقولون أساطير الأولين كما تقدم في هذا السياق.
كما ذكر تعالى جزاء الكافرين وما يلقونه من العذاب في نار جهنم وهم الذين أساءوا في هذه الحياة الدنيا إلى أنفسهم بشركهم بالله ومكرهم وظلمهم للمؤمنين، ذكر جزاء المحسنين. فقال: {للذين أحسنوا} أي آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات متبعين شرع الله في ذلك فأخلصوا عبادتهم لله تعالى ودعوا الناس إلى عبادة الله وحثوهم على ذلك فكانوا بذلك محسنين لأنفسهم ولغيرهم لهؤلاء الذين أحسنوا في الدنيا {حسنة} وهي الحياة الطيبة حياة الطهر والعزة والكرامة4، ولدار الآخرة خيرٌ لهم من دار الدنيا مع ما فيها من حسنة وقوله تعالى: {ولنعم دار المتقين} ثناء ومدح لتلك الدار الآخرة لما فيها من النعيم المقيم وإضافتها إلى المتقين باعتبار أنهم أهلها الجديرون بها إذ هي خاصة بهم ورثوها بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم بتركهم الشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى: {جنات5 عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون} هو وصف وبيان لدار المتقين فأخبر أنها جنات جمع جنة وهي البستان المشتمل على الأشجار والأنهار والقصور وما لذ وطاب من المطاعم والمشارب والملابس والمناكح والمراكب وقوله تعالى: {لهم فيها ما يشاءون} هذا نهاية لإكرام والإنعام إذ كون العبد يجد كل ما يشتهي ويطلب هو نعيم لا مزيد عليه وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يجزي الله المتقين} أي كهذا الجزاء الحسن العظيم يجزي الله المتقين في الدنيا والآخرة. وقوله تعالى: {الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين6} أي طاهري الأرواح لأرواحهم ريح طيبة ثمرة إيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم ونتيجة بعدهم عما يدنس أنفسهم من أوضار الشرك وعفن المعاصي. وقوله: {يقولون} أي تقول لهم الملائكة وهم ملك الموت وأعوانه {سلام عليكم} 7 تحييهم وفي ذلك بشارة لهم برضا ربهم وجواره الكريم. {ادخلوا الجنة} بأرواحهم اليوم 
وبأجسامهم غداً يوم القيامة. وقوله {بما كنتم تعملون} أي بسبب ما كنتم تعملونه من الطاعات والمسابقة في الخيرات بعد عمل قلوبكم بالإيمان واليقين والحب في الله والبغض فيه عز وجل والرغبة والتوكل عليه. هذا ما تضمنته الآيات (31، 32) وأما الآيات بعد ذلك فيقول الله مستبطئاً إيمان قريش وتوبتهم بعد تلك الحجج والبراهين والدلائل والبينات على صدق نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعلى وجوب التوحيد وبطلان الشرك وعلى الإيمان باليوم الآخر. {هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة} أي ما ينظرون بعد هذا إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة لقبض أرواحهم {أو يأتي أمر ربك} بإبادتهم واستئصالهم، إذ لم يبق ما ينتظرونه إلا أحد هذين الأمرين وكلاهما مر وشر لهم. وقوله تعالى: {كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم} من كفار الأمم السابقة فحلت بهم نقمة الله ونزل بهم عذابه فأهلكهم. {وما ظلمهم الله} تعالى في ذلك أبداً {ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون} بإصرارهم على الشرك والعناد والمجاحدة والمكابرة {فأصابهم سيئات} أي جزاء سيئات {ما عملوا} من الكفر والظلم {وحاق بهم} أي نزل بهم وأحاط بهم {ما كانوا به يستهزئون} إذ كانت رسلهم إذا خوفتهم من عذاب الله سخروا منهم واستهزأوا بالعذاب واستخفوا به حتى نزل بهم والعياذ بالله تعالى.
من هداية الآيات:
1- سوء عاقبه المكر وأنه يحيق بأهله لا محالة والمراد به المكر السيء.
2- بيان خزي الله تعالى يوم القيامة لأهل الشرك به والمعاصي له ولرسوله.
3- فضل أهل العلم إذ يتخذ منهم شهداء يوم القيامة ويشمتون بأهل النار.
4- بان استسلام الظلمة عند الموت وانهزامهم وكذبهم.
5- تقرير معتقد البعث والحياة الآخرة بأروع أسلوب وأحكمه وأمتنه.
آ- إطلاق لفظ خير على القرآن وهو حق خير فالذي أوتي القرآن أوتي الخير كله، فلا ينبغي أن يرى أحداً من أهل الدنيا خيراً منه وإلا سخط نعمة الله تعالى عليه.
7- سعادة الدارين لأهل الإحسان وهم أهل الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان في إيمانهم بالإخلاص وفي إسلامهم بموافقه الشرع ومراقبة الله 8- بشرى أهل الإيمان والتقوى عند الموت، وعند القيام من القبور بالنعيم المقيم في جوار رب العالمين.
9- إعمال القلوب والجوارح سبب في دخول الجنة وليست ثمناً لها لغلائها، وإنما الأعمال تزكي النفس وتطهر الروح وبذلك يتأهل العبد لدخول الجنة.
10- ما ينتظر المحرمون بإصرارهم على الظلم والشر والفساد إلا العذاب، عاجلاً أو آجلاً فهو نازل بهم حتما مقضياً إن لم يبادروا إلى التوبة الصادقة.
__________
1 أي: من حيث ظنوا أنهم في أمان، وقال ابن عباس يعني البعوضة التي أهلك الله تعالى بها النمرود الكنعاني.
2 قرىء {تشاقون} بفتح النون وبكسرها على الإضافة، كما قرأ شركائي ابن كشر: شركاي بفتح الياء وبدون همزة.
3 قيل: الآية نزلت في الذين تركوا الهجرة إلى المدينة وبقوا في مكة يزاولون أعمال الشرك خوفاً من المشركين، ومن بينهم الذين لمّا رأوا قلّة المؤمنين رجعوا إلى الشرك.
4 مع الفتح والنصر والغنائم أيضاً إذ الكل حسنة عظيمة.
5 {جنات عدن} : بدل من قوله: (دار المتقين) .
6 طيّبين بإيمانهم وعملهم الصالح وبعدهم عن الشرك والمعاصي ووفاتهم أيضاً طيبة سهلة لا صعوبة فيها ولا ألم بخلاف ما تقبض به أرواح أهل الكفر والشرك والفساد.
7 قال ابن المبارك: إذا استقنعت نفس العبد المؤمن "أي: اجتمعت في فيه تريد الخروج" جاءه ملك الموت فقال له: السلام عليك وليَّ الله الله يقرأ عليك السلام، ثم قرأ هذه الآية: {الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة} الخ، وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: إذا جاء ملك الموت يقبض روح المؤمن قال: ربّك يقرئك السلام.
******************************  ****
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ نَحْنُ وَلَا آبَاؤُنَا وَلَا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ (35) وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ (36) إِنْ تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ (37) وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَا يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَمُوتُ بَلَى وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (38) لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ (39) إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (40) 
شرح الكلمات:
وقال الذين أشركوا: هم كفار قريش ومشركوها.
ولا حرمنا من دونه من شيء: كالسوائب والبحائر والوصائل والحامات.
فهل على الرُّسل إلا البلاغ: أي ما على الرُّسل إلا البلاغ فالاستفهام للنفي.
واجتنبوا الطاغوت: أي عبادة الأصنام والأوثان.
حقت عليه الضلالة: أي وجبت في علم الله أزلا.
جهد أيمانهم: أي غايتها حيث بذلوا جهدهم فيها مبالغة منهم.
بلى وعداً عليه حقاً: أي بلى يبعث من يموت وقد وعد به وعداً وأحقه حقاً. فهو كائن لا محالة.
يختلفون فيه: أي بين المؤمنين من التوحيد والشرك.
انهم كانوا كاذبين: أي في قولهم "لا نبعث بعد الموت".
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحجاج مع مشركي قريش فيقول تعالى مُخْبراً عنهم {وقال الذين أشركوا} أي مع الله آلهةً أخرى وهي أصنامهم كهبل واللات والعُزَّى وقالوا لو شاء الله عدم إشراكنا به ما أشركنا نحن ولا آباؤنا، ولا حرمنا من دون تحريمه شيئاً فهل قالوا هذا إيمانا بمشيئة الله تعالى، أو قالوه استهزاء وسخرية دفاعاً عن شركهم وشرعهم الباطل في التحريم والتحليل بالهوى، والأمران محتملان. والرد عليهم بأمرين أولهما ما دام الله قد نهاهم عن الشرك والتشريع فإن ذلك أكبر دليل على تحريمه تعالى لشركهم ومحرماتهم من السوائب والبحائر وغيرها وثانيهما كونه لم يعذبهم عليها بعد ليس دليلاً على رضاه بها بدليل أن من سبقهم من الأمم والشعوب الكافرة قالوا قولتهم هذه محتجين به على باطلهم فلم يلبثوا حتى أخذهم الله، فدل ذلك قطعاً على عدم رضاه بشركهم وشرعهم إذ قال تعالى في سورة الأنعام رداً على هذه الشبهة كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم حتى ذاقوا بأسنا أي عذاب انتقامنا منهم لما كذبوا رسلنا وافتروا علينا. وقوله تعالى: {كذلك فعل الذين2 من قبلهم} من الأمم السابقة قالوا قول هؤلاء لرسلهم وفعلوا فعلهم حتى أخذهم الله بالعذاب. وقوله {فهل1 على الرسل3 إلا البلاغ المبين} أي ليس على الرسول إكراه المشركين على ترك الشرك ولا إلزامهم بالشرع وإنما عليه أن يبلغهم أمر الله تعالى ونهيه لا غير.. فلذا كان في الجملة تسلية رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر حتى يبلغ دعوة ربه وينصره على أعدائه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى في هذا السياق (35) وقوله في الآية الثانية (36) {ولقد بعثنا4 في كل أمةٍ رسولاً أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت} فأخبر تعالى بأنه ما أخلى أمة من الأمم من إرسال رسول إليها لهدايتها وبيان سبيل نجاتها وتحذيرها من طرق غوايتها وهلاكها. كما أخبر عن وحدة الدعوة بين الرسل وهي لا إله إلا الله المفسره بعبادة الله تعالى وحده، واجتناب الطاغوت وهو كل ما عبد من دون الله مما دعا الشيطان إلى عبادته بالتزيين والتحسين عن طريق الوسواس من جهة ومن طريق أوليائه من5 الناس من جهة أخرى.
وقوله تعالى: {فمنهم} أي من الأمم المرسل إليهم {من هدى الله} فعرف الحق واعتقده وعمل به فنجا وسعد، {ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة6} أزلاً في كتاب المقادير لأنه أصر على الضلال وجادل عنه وحارب من أجله باختياره وحريته فحرمه الله لذلك التوفيق فضلَّ ضلالاً لا أمل في هدايته. وقوله تعالى: {فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين} أمرٌ لكفار قريش المجادلين بالباطل المحتجين على شركهم وشرعهم الباطل أمرٌ لهم أن يسيروا في الأرض جنوباً أو شمالاً فينظروا كيف كانت عاقبة المكذبين أمثالهم من أمة عاد في الجنوب وثمود في الشمال، ومدين ولوط وفرعون في الغرب. وقوله تعالى في تسلية رسوله والتخفيف من الهمَّ عنه: {إن تحرص} يا رسولنا {على هداهم} أي هدايتهم إلى الحق {فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل} فخفف على نفسك وهون عليها فلا تأسف ولا تحزن وادع إلى ربك في غير حرص يضر بك وقوله {لا يهدي من يضل} أي لا يقدر أحد أن يهدي من أضله الله، لأن اضلال الله تعالى يكون على سنن خاصة لا تقبل التبديل ولا التغيير لقوة سلطانه وسعة عمله. وقوله {وما لهم من ناصرين} أي وليس لأولئك الضلال الذين أضلهم الله حسب سنته من ناصرين ينصرونهم على ما سينزل بهم من العذاب وما سيحل بهم من خسرانٍ وحرمان. وقوله تعالى في الآية (38) {وأقسموا بالله جهد8 أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت} اخبار عن قول المشركين والمكذبين باليوم الآخر أصحاب القلوب المنكرة، ومعنى {أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم9} أي حلفوا أشد الإيمان إذ كانوا في الأمور التافهة يحلفون بآلهتهم وآبائهم. وإذا كان الأمر ذا خطر وشأن أقسموا بالله وبالغوا في الإقسام حتى يبلغوا جهد أيمانهم والمحلوف عليه هو أنهم إذا ماتوا لا يبعثون أحياء فيحاسبون ويجزون فرد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله {بلى} أي تبعثون وعد الله حقاً فلا بد ناجز {ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون10} فلذا ينفون البعث وينكرونه لجهلهم بأسرار الكون والحياة وعلل الوجود والعمل فيه فلذا أشار الله تعالى إلى بعض تلك العلل في قوله: {ليبين لهم الذي يختلفون فيه} فلولا البعث الآخر ما عرف المُحق من المبطل في هذه الحياة والخلاف سائد ودائم بين الناس. هذا أولاً. وثانياً: {وليعلم الذين كفروا أنهم كانوا كاذبين11} في اعتقاداتهم وأعمالهم ونفيهم الحياة الثانية للجزاء على العمل في دار العمل هذه أما استبعادهم البعث بعد الموت نظرا إلى وسائلهم ووسائطهم الخاصة بهم فقد أخبرهم تعالى بأن الأمر ليس كما تقدرون أنتم وتفكرون: إنه مجرد ما تتعلق إرادتنا بشيء نريد أن يكون، نقول له كن فيكون فوراً، والبعث الآخر من ذلك. هذا ما دل عليه قوله في الآية (40) {إنما قولنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له كن فيكون12} ولا يقولن قائل كيف يخاطب غير الموجود فيأمره ليوجد فإن الله تعالى إذا أراد شيئاً علمه أولاً ثم قال له كن فهو يكون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- الرد على شبهة المشركين في احتجاجهم بالمشيئة الإلهية.
2- تفسير لا إله إلا الله.
3- التحذير من تعمد الضلال وطلبه والحرص عليه فإن من طلب ذلك وأضله الله لا ترجى هدايته.
4- بيان بعض الحكم في البعث الآخر.
5- لا يستعظم على الله خلق شيء وإيجاده، لأنه يوجد بكلمة التكوين فقط.
__________
1 الإشارة بذلك إلى الإشراك وتحريمهم أشياء من تلقاء أنفسهم أي: كفعل هؤلاء فعل الذين من قبلهم ممن مكروا برسلهم وأهلكم الله جل جلاله.
2 الاستفهام إنكاري بمعنى النفي، ولذا جاء الإسلام بعده أي: ما على الرسل إلا البلاغ، أي: ليس عليهم هداية الخلق إذ لا يملكون ذلك ولم يكلفوا به وإنما كلفوا بالبلاغ والبيان.
3 في الآية: {فهل على الرسل ... } تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتعليم وفيها أيضاً التحريض بإبلاغ المشركين.
4 هذا الكلام معطوف على قوله: {كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم} متضمن بياناً لسنة الله تعالى في إرسال الرسل لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل ونصر المؤمنين، وهلاك الكافرين المكذبين.
5 أولياء الشيطان: هم الكهان ودعاة الضلال الذين يصدّون عن سبيل الله بتزيين الباطل وتحسين الشرك والخرافة.
6 في هذا ردّ على القدرية نفاة القدر إذ معنى: {حقت} : وجبت له أزلا في كتاب المقادير.
7 قرىء في السبع {يهدي} بضم الياء مبنياً للمجهول وقرىء: {يهدي} بفتح الياء مبنياً للمعلوم وقراءة لا يهدي هي التي فسر بها في التفسير. وقراءة يهدي، أي: أن الله إذا كتب على عبد شقاء لا يهديه للخلاص منه.
8 روي أن رجلاً من المسلمين كان له دَين على مشرك فقاضاه منه وقال في بعض كلامه: والذي أرجوه بعد الموت، أنه لكذا وكذا فأقسم المشرك بالله: لا يبعث الله من يموت، فنزلت الآية.
9 ذكر القرطبي عن قتادة أن رجلاً قال لابن عباس: إنّ ناسا يزعمون أنّ علياً مبعوث بعد الموت قبل الساعة يتأوّلون هذه الآية فقال ابن عباس: كذب أولئك إنما هذه الآية عامة للناس فلو كان عليَّ مبعوثاً قبل يوم القيامة ما نكحنا نساءه ولا قسمنا ميراثه.
10 روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "قال الله تعالى كذّبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له ذلك، وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك".
11 أي: في نفيهم البعث وإقسامهم على عدم وقوعه، وفي إنكارهم التوحيد والنبوّة أيضاً.
12 قال أهل العلم في الآية دليل على عدم خلق القرآن إذ لو كان مخلوقاً لكان قوله: {كن} مخلوقاً، ولا يحتاج إلى قول ثانٍ، والثاني يحتاج إلى ثالث وتسلسل وهذا محال وفيها دليل على أن الله مريد لجميع الحوادث خيرها وشرها نافعها وضارها، والدليل أن من رأى في سلطانه ما يكرهه ولا يريده فلأحد شيئين إما لكونه جاهلاً لا يدري وإما لكونه مغلوياً لا يطيق وهذا محال في حقه سبحانه وتعالى وبذلك تأكد أن الله مريد لكل ما يجري من أحداث في الملكوت وحكمته لا يخلو منها شيء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (4)  
الحلقة (539)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 119الى صــــ 124)

**وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ فِي اللهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُواْ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّه  ُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَلَأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ (41) الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (42) وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (43) بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (44)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
والذين هاجروا في الله: أي خرجوا من مكة في سبيل الله نصرةً لدينه وإقامته بين الناس.
لنبوئنهم في الدنيا حسنة: أي لننزلنهم داراً حسنة هي المدينة النبوية هذا بالنسبة لمن نزلت فيهم الآية.
الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون: أي على أذى المشركين وهاجروا متوكلين على ربهم في دار هجرتهم.
فاسألوا أهل الذكر: أي أيها الشاكوّن فيما جاء به محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل لإزالة شككم ووقوفكم على الحقيقة وأن ما جاء به محمد حق وأن الرسل قبله كلهم كانوا بشراً مثله.
بالبينات والزبر: أي أرسلناهم بشراً بالبينات والزبر1 لهداية الناس.
وأنزلنا إليك الذكر: أي القرآن.
لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم: علة لإنزال الذكر إذ وظيفة الرسل، البيان.
**معنى الآيات:**
إنه بعد اشتداد الأذى على المؤمنين لعناد المشركين وطغيانهم، أذن الله تعالى على لسان رسوله للمؤمنين بالهجرة من مكة إلى الحبشة ثم إلى المدينة فهاجر رجال ونساء فذكر تعالى ثناء عليهم وتشجيعاً على الهجرة من دار الكفر فقال عز وجل {والذين هاجروا2 في الله} أي في ذات الله ومن أجل عبادة الله ونصرة دينه {من بعد ما ظلموا} أي من قبل المشركين {لنبوئنهم} أي لننزلهم ولنسكننهم {في الدنيا حسنة} وهي المدينة النبوية ولنرزقنهم فيها رزقاً حسناً هذا بالنسبة لمن نزلت3 فيهم الآية، وإلا فكل من هاجر في الله ينجز له الرب هذا الوعد كما قال تعالى: {ومن يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغماً كثيرا وسعة} أي في العيش والرزق {ولأجر الآخرة} المعد لمن هاجر في سيبل الله {أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون4} . هذا ترغيب في الهجرة وتشجيع للمتباطئين على الهجرة وقوله: {الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون} 5 بيان لحالهم وثناء عليهم بخير لأنهم صبروا أولاً على الأذى في مكة ثم لما أذن لهم بالهجرة هاجروا متوكلين على الله تعالى مفوضين أمورهم إليه، واثقين في وعده. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان (41) ، (42) . وأما الآية الثالثة (43) والرابعة من هذا السياق فهما تقرير حقيقة علمية بعد إبطال شبهة المشركين القائلين كيف يرسل الله محمداً رسولاً وهو بشر مثلنا لم لا يرسل ملكاً.. وهو ما أخبر الله تعالى في قوله {وما أرسلنا من قبلك} أي من الرسل {إلا رجالاً} لا ملائكة {نوحي إليهم} بأمرنا وقوله: {فاسألوا} أيها المشركون المنكرون أن يكون الرسول بشراً، اسألوا أهل الذكر وهو الكتاب6 الأول أي أسألوا علماء أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى هل كان الله تعالى يرسل الرسل من غير البشر {إن كنتم لا تعمون} فإنهم يخبرونكم وما موسى ولا عيسى إلا بشر، وقوله: {بالبينات والزبر} أي أرسلنا أولئك الرسل من البشر بالبينات أي الحجج والدلائل الدالة على وجوب عبادتنا وترك عبادة من سوانا. والزبر أي الكتب. ثم يقول تعالى لرسوله: {وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم} وفي هذا تقريرٌ لنبوته وقوله: {ولعلهم يتفكرون} فيعرفون صدق ما جئتهم به فيؤمنوا. ويتوبوا إلى ربهم فينجوا ويسعدوا.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-فضل الهجرة ووجوبها عند اضطهاد المؤمن وعدم تمكنه من عبادة الله تعالى.
2- وجوب سؤال أهل العلم على كل من لا يعلم أمور دينه من عقيدة وعبادة وحكم.
3- السنة لا غنى عنها لأنها المبينة لمجمل القرآن والموضحة لمعانيه.
__________**
1 {الزّبر} : الكتب.
2 أي: تركوا الوطن، والأهل، والقرابة كما تركوا السيئات. ومعنى: في الله أي: لأجل الله إذ بدار الكفر لا يتمكنون من عباده الله تعالى فإذا هاجروا تمكنوا فكانت هجرتهم إذا لله أي لعبادته التي خلقهم من أجلها.
3 قيل: نزلت الآية في صهيب وبلال وعمار، وخبّاب إذ عذّبهم المشركون أشد العذاب حتى هاجروا، ويدخل في هذا أيضاً أبو جندل وغيره.
4 هذا صالح لكلّ من المؤمنين ومعذبيهم، غير أنه في المؤمنين أظهر إذ كان عمر رضي الله عنه إذا أعطى المهاجرين العطاء قال: هذا ما وعدكم الله في الدنيا وما ادخر لكم في الآخرة أكثر ثم يتلو هذه الآية: {ولأجر الآخرة خير لو كانوا يعلمون} .
5 قال العلماء: خيارُ المؤمنين من إذا نابه أمر صبر وإذا عجز عن أمر توكل وهو المراد من قوله تعالى: {الذين صبروا وعلى ربّهم يتوكلون} .
6 يدخل في أهل الذكر أهل القرآن، وهم علماء هذه الأمّة، وبهذا أمر الله تعالى غير العالمين أن يسألوا أهل العلم، وأمر العالمين أن يعلموا ويبيّنوا ومن كتم منهم عُذِّب.**
******************************  ***********
**أَفَأَمِنَ الَّذِينَ مَكَرُواْ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَن يَخْسِفَ اللهُ بِهِمُ الأَرْضَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ (45) أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ فِي تَقَلُّبِهِمْ فَمَا هُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ (46) أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ عَلَى تَخَوُّفٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (47) أَوَ لَمْ يَرَوْاْ إِلَى مَا خَلَقَ اللهُ مِن شَيْءٍ يَتَفَيَّأُ ظِلاَلُهُ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالْشَّمَآئِلِ سُجَّدًا لِلّهِ وَهُمْ دَاخِرُونَ (48) وَلِلّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِن دَآبَّةٍ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ وَهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ (49) يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ (50)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
مكروا السيئات: أي مكروا المكرات السيئات فالسيئات وصف للمكرات التي مكروها.
في تقلبهم: أي في البلاد مسافرين للتجارة وغيرها.
على تخوف: أي تنقص.
يتفيئوا ظلاله:. أي تتميل من جهةٍ إلى جهة.
سجداً لله: أي خضعاً لله كما أراد منهم.
داخرون: أي صاغرون ذليلون.
من فوقهم: من أعلى منهم إذ هو تعالى فوق كل شيء ذاتاً وسلطاناً وقهراً.
ها يؤمرون: أي ما يأمرهم ربهم تعالى به.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تخويف المشركين وتُذكيرهم لعلهم يرجعون بالتوبة من الشرك والجحود للنبوة والبعث والجزاء. قال تعالى: {أفأمن الذين مكروا1} المكرات 
{السيئات} من محاولة قتل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والشرك والتكذيب بالنبوة والبعث وظلم المؤمنين وتعذيب بعضهم، أفأمنوا {أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض} من تحتهم فيقرون في أعمالها، {أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون2} ولا يتوقعون من ريح عاصف تعصف بهم أو وباء يشملهم أو قحط يذهب بما لهم. وقوله تعالى: {أو يأخذهم في تقلبهم} أي في تجارتهم وأسفارهم ذاهبين آيبين من بلدٍ إلى بلد. {فما هم بمعجزين} 3 له تعالى لو أراد أخذهم وإهلاكهم. وقوله تعالى: {أو يأخذهم على تخوف} أي4 تنقص5 بأن يهلكهم واحداً بعد واحد أو جماعة بعد جماعة حتى لا يبقى منهم أحداً، وقد أخذ منهم ببدرٍ من أخذ وفي أحد. وقوله تعالى: {فإن ربكم لرؤوف رحيم} تذكير لهم برأفته ورحمته إذ لولا هما لأنزل بهم نقمته وأذاقهم عذابه بدون إنظار لتوبةٍ أو إمهال لرجوع إلى الحق، وقوله تعالى: {أو لم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء6} من شجرٍ وجبل وإنسانٍ وحيوان {يتفيؤا ظلاله} بالصباح والمساء {عن اليمين والشمائل} " جمع شمال" {سجداً لله} خضعاً بظلالهم {وهم داخرون7} أي صاغرون ذليلون. أما يكفيهم ذلك دلالة على خضوعهم لله وذلتهم بين يديه، فيؤمنوا به ويعبدونه ويوحدوه فينجوا من عذابه ويفوزوا برحمته. وقوله تعالى: {ولله يسجد ما في السموات وما في الأرض من دابة} أي ولله لا لغيره يسجد بمعنى يخضع وينقاد لما يريده الله تعالى من إحياء أو إماتة أو صحة أو مرض أو خير أو غيره من دابةٍ أي من كل ما يدب من كائن على هذه الأرض {والملائكة}8 على شرفهم يسجدون {وهم لا يستكبرون} عن عبادة ربهم {ويخافون ربهم من فوقهم} إذ هو العلي الأعلى وكل الخلق تحته. {ويفعلون ما يؤمرون} فلا يعصون ربهم ما أمرهم. إذا كان هذا حال الملائكة فما بال هؤلاء المشركين يلجون في الفساد والاستكبار والجحود والمكابرة وهم أحقر سائر المخلوقات، وشر البريات إن بقوا على كفرهم وشركهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة الأمن من مكر الله.
2- كل شيء ساجد لله، أي خاضع لما يريده منهم، إلا أن السجود الطوعي الاختياري هو الذي يثاب عليه العبد، أما الطاعة اللا إرادية فلا ثواب فيها ولا عقاب.
3- فضل السجود الطوعي الاختياري.
4- مشروعية السجود عند هذه الآية: إذا قرأ القارىء أو المستمع: {ويخافون ربهم من فوقهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون} ، عليه أن يسجد إن كان متطهراً إلى القبلة إن أمكن ويسبح في السجود ويكبر في الخفض والرفع ولا يسلم، ولا يسجد عند طلوع الشمس ولا عند غروبها.
__________**
1 هذا وعيد للمشركين الذين احتالوا في إبطال الإسلام.
2 وقد تمّ لهم وذاقوا مُرَّاً يوم بدر بقتل صناديدهم وأسرهم.
3 أي: بسابقين الله ولا فائتيه.
4 التخوف: مصدر لفعل تخوّف إذا حاف، ومصدر لتخوّف المتعدي الذي بمعنى تنقص، وهو لغة هذيل، فللآية معنيان. الأول: أن يكون المعنى: يأخذهم العذاب وهم في حالة توقع بنزول العذاب لوجود أماراته كالرعد والبرق مثلا. والثاني: أن يكون المعنى بأن يأخذهم وهم في حالة تنقص بأن يأخذ القرية فتخاف القرية الأخرى وهو واضح المعنى في التفسير.
5 ويروى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما تفسير التخوّف: بأن يعاقب أو يتجاوز، ويشهد له الجملة التعليلية وهي {فإنّ ربكم لرؤوف رحيم} فهو لا يعاجل بالعقوبة.
6 أي: من أي جسم قائم له ظل كشجرة أو جبل ومعنى تفيء الظلال: ميلانه من جانب إلى جانب ومنه سمي الظل بالعشي فيء: لأنه فاء من المشرق إلى المغرب أي. رجع، والفيء: الغنائم التي ترجع إلى المسلمين من الكافرين لأنّهم أحق بها فرجعت إليهم.
7 أي: خاضعون، والدخور: الصغار والذل يقال: دخر الرجل فهو داخر وأدخره الله. قال ذو الرمّة:
فلم يبق إلا داخر في مخيس
ومنجحر في غير أرضك في حجر
والشاهد في قوله داخر أي خاضع ذليل والمخيس بناء من مدر يسجن فيه
8 قيل: المراد بالملائكة: ملائكة الأرض، وخضهم بالذكر وهم داخلون في عموم ما في السموات وما في الأرض لشرف منزلتهم عند ربّهم جلّ جلاله، والملائكة يطيرون ولا يَدِبّون، فلذا أخرجوا أيضاً بالذكر.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (5)  
الحلقة (540)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 125الى صــــ 131)

**وَقَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ1 إِلهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ (51) وَلَهُ مَا فِي الْسَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الدِّينُ وَاصِبًا أَفَغَيْرَ اللهِ تَتَّقُونَ (52) وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ (53) ثُمَّ إِذَا كَشَفَ الضُّرَّ عَنكُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِّنكُم بِرَبِّهِمْ يُشْرِكُونَ (54) لِيَكْفُرُواْ بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ فَتَمَتَّعُواْ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (55) وَيَجْعَلُونَ 
لِمَا لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ نَصِيبًا مِّمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ تَاللهِ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنتُمْ تَفْتَرُونَ (56)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا تتخذوا إلهين: أي تعبدونهما إذ ليس لكم إلا إله واحد.
وله ما في السموات والأرض: أي خلقاً وملكاً، إذاً فما تعبدونه مع الله هو لله ولم يأذن بعبادته.
وله الدين واصباً: أي خالصاً دائماً واجباً.
فإليه تجأرون: أي ترفعون أصواتكم بدعائه طالبين الشفاء منه.
فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون: تهديدٌ على كفرهم وشركهم ونسيانهم دعاء الله تعالى.
ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصيباً: أي يجعلون لآلهتهم نصيباً من الحرث والأنعام.
عما كنتم تفترون: أي تختلقون بالكذب وتفترون على الله عز وجل.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد إقامة الحجج على التوحيد وبطلان الشرك أخبرهم أن الله ربهم رب كل شيء قد قال لهم: أيها الناس {لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين} فلفظ اثنين توكيد للفظ إلهين أي لا تعبدوا إلهين بل اعبدوا إلهاً واحداً وهو الله إذ ليس من إله إلا هو فكيف تتخذون إلهين والحال انه {إله واحد} لا غير وهو الله الخالق الرازق المالك، ومن عداه من مخلوقاته كيف تُسوَّى به وتُعبَد معه؟ وقوله تعالى: {فإياي فارهبون2} أي ارهبوني وحدي ولا ترهبوا سواي إن بيدي كل شيء، وليس لغيري شيء فأنا المحيي المميت، الضار النافع، يوبخهم على رهبتهم غيره سبحانه وتعالى من لا يستحق أن يُرهب لعجزه وعدم قدرته على أن ينفع أو يضر. وقوله تعالى: {وله ما في السموات والأرض} 3 برهان على بطلان رهبة غيره أو الرغبة في سواه ما دام له ما في السموات والأرض خلقاً وملكاً. وقوله {وله الدين واصباً} 4 أي العبادة والطاعة دائماً ثابتاً واجباً، ألا لله الدين الخالص. وقوله تعالى: {أفغير الله تتقون} يوبخهم على خوف سواه وهو الذي يجب أن يرهب ويخاف لأنه الملك الحق القادر على إعطاء النعم وسلبها، فكيف يُتقى من لا يملك ضراً ولا نفعاً ويُعصى من بيده كل شيء وإليه مرد كل شيء، وما شاءه كان وما لم يشأه لم يكن. وقوله: {وما بكم من نعمةٍ فمن الله} 5 يخبرهم تعالى بالواقع الذي يتنكرون له فيخبرهم أنه ما بهم من نعمة جلت أو صغرت من صحةٍ أو مالٍ أو ولد فهي من الله تعالى خالقهم وواهبهم حياتهم، وليست من أحدٍ غيره، ودلل على ذلك شعورهم الفطري وهو أنهم إذا مسهم الضر من فقرٍ أو مرض أو تغير حال كخوف غرقٍ في البحر فإنهم يرفعون أصواتهم إلى أعلاها مستغيثين بالله سائلينه أن يكشف ضرهم أو ينجيهم من هلكتهم المتوقعة لهم فقال عز وجل: {ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه} دون غيره {تجأرون} برفع أصواتكم بالدعاء والاستغاثة به سبحانه وتعالى وقوله. {ثم إذا كشف الضر عنكم إذا فريقٌ} كبير {منكم بربهم يشركون} فيعبدون غيره بأنواع العبادات متناسين الله الذي كشف ضرهم وأنجاهم من هلكتهم.
وقوله: {ليكفروا بما آتيناهم} 6 أي ليؤول أمرهم إلى كفران ونسيان ما آتاهم الله من نعمٍ وما أنجاهم من محن. أفهكذا يكون الجزاء؟ أينعم بكل أنواع النعم وينجى من كل كرب ثم ينسى له ذلك كله، ويعبد غيره؟ بل ويحارب دينه ورسوله؟ إذاً {فتمتعوا7} أيها الكافرون {فسوف تعلمون} عاقبة كفركم وإعراضكم عن طاعة الله وذكره وشكره. وقوله تعالى: {ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصنيباً مما رزقناهم} وهذا ذكرٌ لعيب آخر من عيوبهم وباطلٍ من باطلهم أنهم يجعلون لأوثانهم التي لا يعلمون عنها شيئاً من نفعٍ أو ضر أو اعطاء أو منع أو إماتة أو إحياء يجعلونها لها طاعةً للشيطان نصيباً وحظاً من أموالهم 
يتقربون به إليها فسيبوا لها السوائب، وبحروا لها البحائر من الأنعام، وجعلوا لها من الحرث والغرس كذلك كما جاء ذلك في سورة الأنعام والمائدة قبلها: وقوله تعالى: {تالله لتسئلن8 عما كنتم تفترون} أقسم الجبار لهم تهديداً لهم وتوعداً أنهم سيسألون يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون أي من هذا التشريع الباطل حيث يحرمون ويحللون ويعطون آلهتهم ما شاءوا وسوف يوبخهم عليه ويجزيهم به جهنم وبئس المهاد.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد بعبادة الله تعالى وحده. 2- وجوب الرهبة من الله دون سواه.
3- وجوب الدين لله إذ هو الإله الحق دون غيره.
4- كل نعمة بالعبد صغرت أو كبرت فهي من الله سبحانه وتعالى.
5- تهديد المشركين إن أصروا على شركهم وعدم توبتهم.
6- التنديد بالمشركين وتشريعهم الباطل بالتحليل والتحريم والإعطاء والمنع.
__________**
1 جائز أن يكون سكّان شرق الجزيرة من العرب قد انتقلت إليهم عقيدة المجوس المبنية على إله الخير وهو يزدان وإله الشر الذي هو أهرمُنْ وذلك لمجاورتهم لحكومة المجوس الممتدة إلى العراق، ويكون النهي في الآية موجهاً إليهم.
2 الرهبة: الخوف، فمعنى {فارهبون} : خافوني ولا تخافوا سواي، وتقديم المفعول: {فإيايّ} مؤذن بحصر الرهبة في الله تعالى ونفيها عمَّن سواه.
3 في الآية تقرير وحدانية الله تعالى إذ ما في السموات له، وما في الأرض له فهو إذاً إله واحد وبطل التعدد الذي يراه المجوس.
4 لفظ الدّين هنا: صالح لأن يكون الطاعة يقال: دان فلان للملك: أطاعه وصالح لأن يكون الجزاء كقوله: {مالك يوم الدين} وصالح لأن يكون الديانة والكل لله. لا شريك له، فالطاعة واجبة له والجزاء هو الذي يملكه والديانة هو شارعها فهي له دون سواه.
5 فيه إشارة إلى بطلان إله الخير الذي يدين له المجوس الذين يقولون الخير من إله الخير، والشر من إله الشر.
6 وجائز أن تكون اللام: لام كي التعليلية.
7 الأمر للتهديد.
8 هذا سؤال توبيخ ويتم في عرصات القيامة أو في النار.**
******************************  ********
**وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ الْبَنَاتِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ (57) وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالْأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ (58) يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (59) لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ وَلِلَّهِ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (60) وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ (61) وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ مَا يَكْرَهُونَ وَتَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُهُمُ الْكَذِبَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ الْحُسْنَى لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ النَّارَ وَأَنَّهُمْ مُفْرَطُونَ (62)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ويجعلون لله البنات: إذ قالوا الملائكة بنات الله.
ولهم ما يشتهون: أي الذكور من الأولاد.
ظل وجهه مسوداً: أي متغيراً بالسواد لما عليه من كرب.
وهو كظيم: أي ممتلىء بالغم.
أم يدسه في التراب: أي يدفن تلك المولودة حية وهو الوأُد.
مثل السوء: أي الصفة القبيحة.
ولله المثل الأعلى: أي الصفة العليا وهي لا إله إلا الله.
أن لهم الحسنى: أي الجنة إذ قال بعضهم ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى.
وأنهم مفرطون: أي مقدمون إلى جهنم متروكون فيها.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في بيان أخطاء المشركين في اعتقاداتهم وسلوكهم فقال تعالى: {ويجعلون1 لله البنات- سبحانه- ولهم ما يشتهون2} وهذا من سوء أقوالهم وأقبح اعتقادهم حيث ينسبون إلى الله تعالى البنات، إذ قالوا الملائكة بنات الله في الوقت الذي يكرهون نسبة البنات إليهم، حتى إذا بشر أحدهم بأنثى بأن أُخبر بأنه ولدت له بنت ظل نهاره كاملاً في غم وكرب {وجهه مسوداً وهو كظيم} 3 ممتلىء بالغم والهم. {يتوارى} أي يستتر ويختفي عن أعين الناس خوفاً من المعرة، وذلك {من سوء ما بشر به} وهو البنت وهو في ذلك بين أمرين إزاء هذا المبَشرَّ به: إما أن يمسكه. أن يبقيه في بيته بين 
أولاده {على هون} أي مذلة وهوان، وإما أن {يدسه في التراب} 4 أي يدفنه حياً وهو الوأد المعروف عندهم. قال تعالى مندداً بهذا الإجرام: {ألا ساء ما يحكمون} في حكمهم هذا من جهة نسبة البنات لله وتبرّئهم منها، ومن جهة وأْد البنات5 أو إذلالهن، قبح حكمهم الجاهلي هذا من حكم. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (57) وهي قوله: {ويجعلون لله البنات} حيث قالوا الملائكة بنات الله {سبحانه} أي نزه تعالى نفسه عن الولد والصاحبة فلا ينبغي أن يكون له ولد ذكراً كان أو أنثى لأنه رب كل شيء ومليكه فما الحاجة إلى الولد إذاً؟ والآية الثانية (58) وهي قوله تعالى: {وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى6 ظل وجهه مسوداً} أي أقام النهار كله مسود الوجه من الغم {وهو كظيم} أي ممتلىء بالغم والهم، {يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به} أي من البنت {أيمسكه على هونٍ أم يدسه في التراب ألا ساء ما يحكمون} وقوله تعالى: {للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة مثل السوء} يخبر تعالى أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهم منكروا البعث الآخر لهم المثل السوء7 أي الصفة السوء وذلك لجهلهم وظلمة نفوسهم لأنهم لا يعملون خيراً ولا يتركون شراً، لعدم إيمانهم بالحساب والجزاء فهؤلاء لهم الصفة السوأى في كل شيء، {ولله المثل8 الأعلى} أي الصفة الحسنى وهو أنه لا إله إلا الله منزه عن النقائص رب كل شيء ومالكه، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا شريك له ولا ند له ولا ولد وقوله: {وهو العزيز الحكيم} ثناء على نفسه بأعظم وصف العزة والقهر والغلبة لكل شيء والحكمة العليا في تدبيره وتصريفه شؤون عباده، وحكمه وقضائه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه. وقوله تعالى في الآية (61) {ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليهما9} أي على الأرض {من دابةٍ} أي نسمة تدب على الأرض من إنسانٍ أو حيوان فهذه علة عدم مؤاخذة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهم يفسدون ويجرمون وهذا الإهمال تابع لحكم عالية أشار إلى ذلك بقوله: {ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى} أي وقت معين محدد قد يكون نهاية عمر كل أحد، وقد يكون نهاية الحياة كلها فإذا جاء ذلك الأجل لا يستأخرون عنه ساعة ولا يستقدمون عنه أخرى ثم يجزيهم بأعمالهم السيئة بمثلها وما هو عز وجل بظلام للعبيد.
وآخر آية في هذا السياق (62) تضمنت التنديد بسوء حال الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وذلك أنهم لجهلهم بالله وقبح تصورهم لظلمه نفوسهم أنهم يجعلون لله تعالى ما يكرهونه لأنفسهم من البنات والشركاء وسب الرسول وازدرائه، ومع هذا يتبجحون بالكذب بأن لهم الحسنى أي الجنة يوم القيامة. فرد تعالى على هذا الافتراء والهُراء السخيف بقوله: {لا جرم} أي حقاً وصدقاً ولا محالة {أن لهم النار} بدل الجنة {وأنهم مفرطون10} إليها مقدمون متروكون فيها أبداً. هذا ما تضمنته الآية في قوله تعالى: {ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون وتصف ألسنتهم الكذب ان لهم الحسنى لا جرم أن لهم النار وأنهم مفرَطون} 11 وإن قرئ مفرطون باسم الفاعل فهم حقاً مفرِطون في الشر والفساد والكفر والضلال والانحطاط إلى أبعد حد.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان الحال الاجتماعية التي كان عليها المشركون وهي كراهيتهم للبنات خوف العار.
2- بيان جهلهم بالرب تعالى فهم يؤمنون به ويجهلون صفاته حتى نسبوا إليه الولد والشريك.
3- بيان العلة في ترك الظلمة يتمادون زمناً في الظلم والشر والفساد.
4- بيان سوء اعتقاد الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهو أنهم ينسبون إلى نفوسهم الحسنى ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون من البنات والشركاء وسب الرسل وامتهانهم.
__________**
1 هذه الآية نزلت في خزاعة وكنانة إذ زعموا أنّ الملائكة بنات الله، وكانوا يقولون: ألحقوا البنات بالبنات.
2 (ما) موصولة، وهو وصلته مبتدأ في محل رفع، والخبر متعلّق الجار والمجرور أي: ثابت لهم.
3 الكظيم: مشتق من الكظامة وهو شدّ فم القربة، إذا الكظيم هو المغموم الذي يطبق فاه فلا يتكلّم من الغمّ.
4 دسّها: إخفاؤها في التراب عن الناس حتى لا تعرف، وفي الحديث: "من ابتلي من البنات بشيء فأحسن إليهن كنّ له سترا من االنار يوم القيامة".
5 كانت مضر وخزاعة يدفنون البنات أحياء، وأشدهم في هذا تميم زعموا خوف القهر عليهن وطمع غير الأكفاء فيهن وكان صعصع بن ناجية عمّ الفرزدق إذا أحسّ بشيء من ذلك وجّه إلى والد البنت إبلا يستحييها بذلك، قال الفرزدق يفتخر:
وعمّىٍ الذي منع الوائدات
فأحيى الوئيد فلم يوأد
6 تكرّر شرح هذه الآية في التفسير سهواً وهو غير ضار.
7 أي: صفة السوء من الجهل والكفر.
8 إن قيل: كيف أضاف المثل هنا إلى نفسه عزّ وجلّ وقد قال {فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال} فالجواب: إنّ قوله: {فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال} معناه الأمثال التي توجب الأشباه والنقائص أي: لا تضربوا له مثلا يقتضي نقصاً وتشبيها بالخلق والمثل الأعلى هو وصفه تعالى بما لا شبيه له ولا نظير.
9 قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وقرأ هذه الآية: لو آخذ الله الخلائق بذنوب المذنبين لأصاب العذاب جميع الخلق حتى الجعلان في جحرها، ولأمسك الأمطار من السماء والنبات من الأرض فماتت الدّواب ولكن الله يأخذ بالعفو والفضل كما قال {ويعفو من كثير} .
10 أفرط يفرط: إذا تقدّم لطلب الماء فهو مفرط وهم مفرطون، وعليه فقوله تعالى: {مُفرِطون} معناه يتقدّمون غيرهم إلى النار وهي قراءة ورش عن نافع وقرأ حفص مُفرَطون باسم المفعول ومعناه متروكون في النار منسيون فيها.
11 مفرِّطون: اسم فاعل من فرّط المضاعف إذا ضيّع الحقوق الواجبة عليه.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (6)  
الحلقة (541)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 131الى صــــ 136)


تَاللهِ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (63) وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (64) وَاللهُ أَنزَلَ مِنَ الْسَّمَاء مَاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ (65) وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً نُّسْقِيكُم مِّمَّا فِي بُطُونِهِ مِن بَيْنِ فَرْثٍ وَدَمٍ لَّبَنًا خَالِصًا سَآئِغًا لِلشَّارِبِينَ (66)
شرح الكلمات:
تالله: أي والله.
أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك: أي رسلاً.
فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم: فكذبوا لذلك الرسل.
فهو وليهم اليوم: أي الشيطان هو وليهم اليوم أي في الدنيا.
إن في ذلك لآية: أي دلالة واضحة على صحة عقيدة البعث الآخر.
لآية لقومٍ يسمعون: أي سماع تدبر وتفهم.
لعبرةً: أي دلالة قوية يعبر بها من الجهل إلى العلم لأن العبرة من العبور.
من بين فرثٍ: أي ثَفَل الكِرْش، أي الرَّوْث الموجود في الكرش.
لبناً خالصاً: أي ليس فيه شيء من الفرث ولا الدم، لا لونه ولا رائحته ولا طعمه.
معنى الآيات:
يقسم الله تعالى بنفسه لرسوله فيقول بالله يا رسولنا {لقد أرسلنا} رسلاً {إلى أمم من قبلك} كانوا مشركين كافرين كأمتك {فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم} فقاوموا رسلنا 
وحاربوهم وأصروا على الشرك والكفر فتولاهم الشيطان، لذلك {فهو وليهم اليوم1} ! أي في الدنيا {ولهم} في الآخرة {عذابٌ أليم} ، والسياق الكريم في تسلية رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولذا قال تعالى في الآية الثانية: {وما أنزلنا علمك الكتاب} أي لإرهاقك وتعذيبك ولكن لأجل أن تبين للناس الذي اختلفوا فيه من التوحيد والشرك والهدى والضلال. كما أنزلنا الكتاب هدىً يهتدى به المؤمنون إلى سبل سعادتهم ونجاحهم، ورحمةٌ تحصل لهم بالعمل به عقيدةً وعبادةً وخلقاً وأدباً وحكماً، فيعيشون متراحمين تسودهم الأخوة والمحبة وتغشاهم الرحمة والسلام.
بعد هذه التسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عاد السياق إلى الدعوة إلى التوحيد وعقيدة البعث والجزاء بعد تقرير النبوة المحمدية بقوله تعالى: {تالله لقد أرسلنا} الآية فقال تعالى: {والله أنزل من2 السماء ماء فأحيا بها الأرض بعد موتها} الماء هو ماء المطر وحياة الأرض بالنبات والزرع بعدما كانت ميتة لا نبات فيها وقوله {إن في ذلك} المذكور من إنزال الماء من السماء وإحياء الأرض بعد موتها {لآية} واضحة الدلالة قاطعة على وجوده تعالى وقدرته، وعلمه ورحمته كما هو آية على البعث بعد الموت من باب أولى. وقوله تعالى: {وإن لكم في الأنعام3 لعبرةً} 4 أي حالاً تعبرون بها عن الجهل إلى العلم.. من الجهل بقدرة الله ورحمته ووجوب عبادته بذكره وشكره إلى العلم بذلك والمعرفة به فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا وتطيعوا. وبين وجه العبرة العظيمة فقال: {نسقيكم مما في بطونه5} أي بطون المذكور من الأنعام {من6 بين فرث ودم لبناً خالصاً سائغاً للشاربين} فسبحان ذي القدرة العجيبة والعلم الواسع والحكمة التي لا يقادر قدرها.. اللبن يقع بين الفرث والدم فينتقل الدم إلى الكبد فتوزعه على العروق لبقاء حياة الحيوان، واللبن يساق إلى الضرع، والفرث يبقى أسفل الكرش، ويخرج اللبن خالصاً من شائبة الدم وشائبة الفرث فلا يرى ذلك في لون اللبن ولا يشم في رائحته ولا يوجد في طعمه بدليل أنه سائغ للشاربين، فلا يغص به شارب ولا يشرق به، حقاً! انها عبرة من أجل العبر تنقل صاحبها إلى نور العلم والمعرفة بالله في جلاله وكماله، فتورثه محبة الله وتدفعه إلى طاعته والتقرب إليه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ان الله يقسم بنفسه وبما شاء من7 خلقه.
2- بيان أن الله أرسل رسلاً إلى أمم سبقت وأن الشيطان زين لها أعمالها فخذلها.
3- تقرير النبوة وتسلية رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من جراء ما يلقاه من المشركين.
4- بيان مهمة رسول الله وأنها بيان ما أنزل الله تعالى لعباده من وحيه في كتابه.
5- بيان كون القرآن الكريم هدىً ورحمة للمؤمنين الذين يعملون به.
6- دليل البعث والحياة الثانية إحياء الأرض بعد موتها فالقادر على إحياء الأرض بعد موتها قادر على إحياء الأموات بعد فنائهم وبلاهم.
__________
1 الشيطان الذي ريّن للذين كفروا أعمالهم حتى ضلوا وهلكوا هو وليّ الذين كفروا اليوم يزيّن لهم أعمالهم ليضلّهم فيهلكوا كما هلك من قبلهم، وفي الآية تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 كون المسند فعلاً وهو: أنزل من السماء ماء أفاد التخصيص أي: الله وحده الذي أنزل من السماء ماء والمراد من السماء: السحاب.
3 هناك مناسبة ظاهرة بين الآيتين وهي: كما أنّ الأرض تحيى بماء السماء كذلك الإنسان يحيى بالألبان.
4 اسم جمع لكل جماعة من أحد أصناف الإبل والبقر والضأن والمعز والعبر: ما يتعظ به ويعتبر.
5 البطون: جمع بطن وهو اسم للجوف الحاوية للجهاز الهضمي كلَّه من معدة وكبد وأمعاء.
6 {من} زائدة لتوكيد التوسط أي: يفرز في حالة بين حالتي الفرث والدم وموقع: {من بين فرث ودم} موقع الصفة والموصوف: لبناً وقدّمت للاهتمام بها.
6 مفرِّطون: اسم فاعل من فرّط المضاعف إذا ضيّع الحقوق الواجبة عليه.
7 نحو: {والفجر} ، {والتين} وما إلى ذلك إلاّ أنّ بعض أهل العلم كمالك يرون أنّ المقسم به محذوف تقديره: وربّ الفجر، وربّ التين وهكذا.
******************************  *****************
وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالْأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (67) وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ (68) ثُمَّ كُلِي مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلًا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (69) وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْ لَا يَعْلَمَ بَعْدَ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ (70) 
شرح الكلمات:
ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب: أي ومن بعض ثمرات النخيل والأعناب ثمرٌ تتخذون1 منه سكراً أي خمرا ورزقاً حسناً أي والتمر والزبيب والخل والدبس الرزق الحسن.
وأوحى ربك إلى النحل: أي ألهمها أن تفعل ما تفعله بإلهام منه تعالى.
ومما يعرشون: أي يبنون لها.
سبل ربك ذللاً: أي طرق ربك مذللةً فلا يعسر عليك السير فيها ولا تضلين عنها.
شراب: أي عسل.
فيه شفاء للناس: أي من الأمراض إن شرب بنية الشفاء، أش بضميمته إلى عقار آخر.
إلى أرذل العمر: أي أخَسَّه من الهرم والخرف، والخرف فساد العقل.
معنى الآيات:
مازال السياق في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته الموجبة لعبادته وحده والمقررة لعقيدة النبوة والبعث الآخر. قال تعالى في معرض بيان ذلك بأسلوب الامتنان المقتضي للشكر {ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكراً} ورزقاً حسناً أي ومن بعض ثمرات النخيل والأعناب ثمرٌ تتخذون منه سكراً أي شراباً مسكراً. وهذا كان قبل تحريم2 الخمر {ورزقاً حسناً} وهو الزبيب والخل من العنب والتمر والدبس العسل من النخل وقوله {ان في ذلك لآية لقوم يعقلون} أي أن فيما ذكرنا لكم لآية أي دلالة واضحة على قدرتنا وعلمنا ورحمتنا لقومٍ يعقلون الأمور ويدركون نتائج المقدمات، فذو القدرة والعلم والرحمة هو الذي يستحق التأليه والعبادة.. وقوله: {وأوحى ربك إلى النحل ان اتخذى من الجبال بيوتاً ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون} هذا مظهر آخر عظيم من مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته يتجلى بإعلامه حشرة 
النحل كيف تلد العسل وتقدمه للإنسان فيه دواء من كل داء. فقوله {وأوحى ربك} أيها الرسول {إلى النحل3} بأن ألهمها {أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتاً ومن الشجر} أيضاً بيوتاً، {ومما يعرشون4} أي ومما يعرش الناس لَكِ أي يبنون لك، اتخذي من ذلك بيوتاً لَكِ إذ النحلة تتخذ لها بيتاً داخل العريش الذي يعرش لها تبنيه بما تفرزه من الشمع وقوله تعالى: {ثم كلي من كل الثمرات} أي ألهمها أن تأكل من كل ما تحصل عليه من الثمرات من الأشجار والنباتات أي من أزهارها ونوارها وقوله لها {فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللاً}  بإلهام منه تسلك ما سخر لها وذلك من الطرق فتنتقل من مكان إلى آخر تطلب غذاءها ثم تعود إلى بيوتها لا تعجز ولا تضل وذلك بتذليل الله تعالى وتسخيره لها تلك الطرق فلا تجد فيها وعورة ولا تنساها فتخطئها. وقوله تعالى {يخرج من6 بطونها} أي بطون النحل {شراب} أي عسل يشرب {مختلف7 ألوانه} ما بين أبيض وأحمر وأسود، أو أبيض مشرب بحمرة أو يضرب إلى صفرة. وقوله تعالى: {فيه شفاء للناس} أي من الأدواء، هذا التذكير في قوله شفاء دال على بعض دون بعض جائز هذا حتى يضم إليه بعض الأدوية أو العقاير الأخرى، أمّا مع النية أي أن يشرب بنية الشفاء من المؤمن فإنه شفاء لكل داء وبدون ضميمة أي شيء آخر له. وفي حديث الصحيح وخلاصته أن رجلاً شكا إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ استطلاق بطن أخيه أي مشْي بطنه عليه فقال له اسقه العسل، فسقاه فعاد فقال ما أراه زاده إلا استطلاقا فعاد فقالت مثل ما قال أولاً ثلاث مرات وفي الرابعة أو الثالثة قال له رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك اسقه العسل فسقاه فقام كأنما نشط من عقال. وقوله تعالى: {إن في ذلك} أي المذكور من إلهام الله تعالى للنحل وتعليمها كيف تصنع العسل ليخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس لدلالة واضحة على علم الله وقدرته ورحمته وحكمته المقتضية عبادته وحده وتأليهه دون سواه ولكن لقوم يتفكرون في الأشياء وتكوينها وأسبابها ونتائجها فيهتدون إلى المطلوب منهم وهو أن يذكروا فيتعظوا فيتوبوا إلى خالقهم ويسلموا له بعبادته وحده دون سواه وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخرى (70) {والله خلقكم ثم يتوفاكم ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكي لا يعلم بعد علمٍ شيئاً} هذه آية أخرى أجل وأعظم في الدلالة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته، وهي موجبة لعبادته وحده وملزمة بالإيمان بالبعت الآخر فخلق الله تعالى لنا وحده وهو واحد ونحن لا يحصى لنا عد، ثم إماتته لنا موتاً حقيقياً بقبض أرواحنا ولا يستطيع أحد أن لا يموت ولا يتوفى أبداً ثم من مظاهر الحكمة أن يتوفانا من أجال مختلفة اقتضتها الحكمة لبقاء النوع واستمرار الحياة إلى نهايتها. فمن الناس من يموت طفلاً ومنهم من يموت شاباً، وكلها حسب حكمة الابتلاء والتربية الإلهية، وآية أخرى أن منا من يرد إلى أرذل عمره، أي أردأه وأخسَّه فيهرم ويخرف فيفقد ما كان له من قوة بدنٍ وعقل ولا يستطيع أحد أن يخلصه من ذلك إلا الله، مظهر قدرة ورحمة أرأيتم لو شاء الله أن يرد الناس كلهم إلى أرذل العمر ولو في قرنٍ أو قرنين من السنين فكيف تصبح حياة الناس يومئذ؟ وقوله: {إن الله عليم قدير} تقرير لعلمه وقدرته، إذ ما نتج وما كان ما ذكره من خلقنا ووفاتنا ورد بعضنا إلى أرذل العمر إلا بقدرة قادر وعلم عالم وهو الله العليم القدير.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان منة الله تعالى على العباد بذكر بعض أرزاقهم لهم ليشكروا الله على نعمه.
2- بيان آيات الله تعالى الدالة على قدرته وعلمه وحكمته في خلق شراب الإنسان وغذائه ودوائه.
3- فضيلة العقل والتعقل والفكر والتفكر.
4- تقرير عقيدة الإيمان باليوم الآخر الدال عليه القدرة والعلم الإلهيين، إذ من خلق وأماتَ لا يستنكر منه أن يخلق مرة أخرى ولا يميت.
__________
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: السكر ما حرم من ثمرتيهما والرزق الحسن، ما أحل من ثمرتيهما، وليست الخمر مقصورة على العنب والتمر فقد خطب عمر وقال: "أيّها الناس إن الله قد حرّم الخمر وهي من خمسة، من العنب والعسل والتمر والحنطة والشعير". والإجماع على أنّ كل مسِكر حرام.
2 إن قيل: هذا خبر، والنسخ لا يكون في الأخبار؟ فالجواب: إن تضمّن الخبر حكماً شرعياً جاز نسخه، ومن أدلة ذلك هذا الخبر ونسخه.
3 قيل: سمي النحل نحلا: لأن الله تعالى نحله العسل الذي خرج منه.
4 بيوت النحل في ثلاثة، في الجبال وكواها، ومتجوّف الأشجار، وما يعرش لها من الأجباح والخلايا والحيطان، وعرش يعرش: إذا بنى عريشا من الأغصان والخشب، ومن عجيب ما ألهم الله النحل أنه يجعل بيوته مسدسة الشكل.
5 اللّفظ صالح لأن يكون لفظ ذللا المراد به النحلة نفسها وذلل جمع ذلول وهي المنقادة المطيعة المسخرة، وصالح أن يكون المراد به الطرق التي تسلكها النحلة كما في التفسير.
6 روي عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أنه قال في تحقير الدنيا: أشرف لباس ابن آدم فيها لعاب دودة وأشرف شرابه فيها رجيع نحلة.
7 بحسب تنويع الغذاء كما أن الطعم يختلف باختلاف المراعي ومن هذا المعنى قول زينب رضي الله عنها جرست نحله العرفط حين شبهت رائحته برائحة المغافير والعرفط شجر الطلح له صمغ كريه الرائحة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (7)  
الحلقة (542)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 137الى صــــ 142)

وَاللَّهُ فَضَّلَ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الرِّزْقِ فَمَا الَّذِينَ فُضِّلُوا بِرَادِّي رِزْقِهِمْ عَلَى مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَهُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ أَفَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ (71) وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَتِ اللَّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ (72) وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ رِزْقًا مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ (73) فَلَا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (74) 
شرح الكلمات:

فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق: أي فمنكم الغني ومنكم الفقير، ومنكم المالك ومنكم المملوك.

برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم: أي بجاعلي ما رزقناهم شركة بينهم وبين مماليكهم من العبيد.

والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً: إذ حواء خلقت من آدم وسائر النساء من نطف الرجال.

وحفدة: أي خدماً من زوجه وولد وولد ولد وخادم وختن.

أفبالباطل يؤمنون: أي بعبادة الأصنام يؤمنون.

رزقاً من السماوات والأرض: أي بإنزال المطر من السماء، وإنبات النبات من الأرض.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق العظيم في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد. فقوله تعالى: {  وَٱللَّهُ فَضَّلَ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَىٰ 1بَعْضٍ فِي ٱلْرِّزْقِ } فمنكم من  أغناه ومنكم من أفقره أيها الناس2، وقد يكون لأحدكم أيها الأغنياء عبيد  مملوكين له، لم لا يرضى أن يشرك عبيده في أمواله حتى يكونوا فيها سواء لا  فضل لأحدهما على الآخر؟ والجواب أنكم تقولون في استنكار عجيب كيف أُسوِّي  مملوكي في رزقي فأصبح وإياه سواء؟ هذا لا يعقل أبداً! إذاً كيف جوزتم إشراك  آلهتكم في عبادة ربكم وهي مملوكة له تعالى إذ هو خالقها وخالقكم ومالك  جميعكم؟ فأين يذهب بعقولكم أيها المشركون؟ وقوله تعالى: { أَفَبِنِعْمَةِ  ٱللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ }؟ حقاً إنهم جحدوا نعمة العقل أولاً فلم يعترفوا بها  فلذا لم يفكروا بعقولهم، ثم جحدوا نعمة الله عليهم في خلقهم ورزقهم فلم  يعبدوه بذكره وشكره وعبدوا غيره من أصنام وأوثان لا تملك ولا تضر ولا تنفع.  هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى [71] أما الآية الثانية فيقول تعالى فيها  مقرراً إنعامه تعالى على المشركين بعد توبيخهم على إهمال عقولهم في الآية  الأولى وكفرهم بنعم ربهم فيقول: { وَٱللَّهُ } أي وحده { جَعَلَ لَكُمْ  مِّنْ 3أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ  وَحَفَدَةً وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ } أي جعل لكم من 4أنفسكم  أزواجاً أي بشريَّات من جنسكم تسكنون إليهن وتتفاهمون معهن وتتعاونون بحكم  الجنسية الآدمية وهي نعمة عظمى، وجعل لكم من أولئك الأزواج بنين بطريق  التناسل والولادة وحفدة أيضاً والمراد من الحفدة كل من يحفد أي يسرع في  خدمتك وقضاء حاجتك من زوجتك وولدك وولد ولدك وختنك أي صهرك، وخادمك إذ الكل  يحفدون لك أي يسارعون في خدمتك بتسخير الله تعالى لك، وثالثاً {  وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ } أي حلال الطعام والشراب على اختلافه  وتنوع مذاقه وطعمه ولذته. هذا هو الله الذي تُدعون إلى عبادته وحده فتكفرون  فأصبحتم بذلك تؤمنون بالباطل وهي الأصنام وعبادتها، وتكفرون بالمنعم ونعمه  ولذا استحقوا التوبيخ والتقريع فقال تعالى: { أَفَبِٱلْبَاطِل  ِ 5 يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَتِ ٱللَّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ }؟ إذ عدم عبادتهم  للمنعم عز وجل هو عين كفرانهم بنعمة الله تعالى. وقوله { وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن  دُونِ ٱللَّهِ } أي أصناماً لا تملك لهم { رِزْقاً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ }  بإنزال المطر، { وَٱلأَرْضِ } بإنبات الزروع والثمار شيئاً ولو قَلَّ ولا  يستطيعون شيئاً من ذلك لعجزهم القائم بهم لأنهم تماثيل منحوتة من حجر أو  خشب وفي هذا من التنبيه لهم على خطأهم ما لا يقادر قدره.
*
*وقوله  تعالى: { فَلاَ تَضْرِبُواْ لِلَّهِ6 ٱلأَمْثَالَ 7إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ  وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ } أي ينهاهم تعالى عن ضرب الأمثال لله باتخاذ  الأصنام آلهة بإطلاق لفظ إله عليها، والله لا مثل له، وباعتقاد أنها شافعة  لهم عند الله وأنها تقربهم إليه تعالى، وأنها واسطة بمثابة الوزير للأمير  إلى غير ذلك، فنهاهم عن ضرب هذه الأمثال لله تعالى لأنه عز وجل يعلم أن لا  مثل له ولا مثال، بل هو الذي لا إله إلا هو تعالى عن الشبيه والمثيل  والنظير، وهم لا يعلمون فلذا هم متحيرون متخبطون في ظلمات الشرك وأودية  الضلال.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- قطع دابر الشرك في المثل الذي حوته الآية الأولى: { وَٱللَّهُ فَضَّلَ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ فِي ٱلْرِّزْقِ }.

2- وجوب شكر الله تعالى على نعمه وذلك بذكره وشكره وإخلاص ذلك له.

3- قبح كفر النعم وتجاهل المنعم بترك شكره عليها.

4-  التنديد بمن يضربون لله الأمثال وهم لا يعلمون باتخاذ وسائط له تشبيهاً  لله تعالى بعباده فهم يتوسطون بالأولياء والأنبياء بدعائهم والاستغاثة بهم  بوصفهم مقربين إلى الله تعالى يستجيب لهم، ولا يستجيب لغيرهم.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
1 هذا استدلال على قدرة الله وتدبيره وقهره لعباده إذ فضل بعضهم على بعض في الرزق تفضيلا عجيباً هذا غني، وهذا فقير، هذا موسر، وهذا معسر فقد يفتقر الذكي القوي ويستغني البليد الضعيف كما قيل:
ومن الدليل على القضاء وكونه
بؤس اللّبيب وطيب عيش الأحمق
والآية متضمنة مثلا ضربه لعبادة الأصنام، ونظير هذه المُثل في سورة الروم في قوله تعالى: {ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم..} الخ.
2 يريد أن أغنياءهم لا يشاطرون عبيدهم رزقهم فيستووا فيه فكيف يرضون لله مالا يرضونه لأنفسهم كما في قوله: {ويجعلون لله البنات ولهم ما يشتهون} أي: البنون.
3 أي: من نوعكم، ومِنْ للابتداء ومِنْ في قوله تعالى: {وجعل لكم من أزواجكم} للتبعيض.
4 الأزواج: جمع زوج وهو ما يُكوّن مع آخر اثنين.
5 الباطل: ضد الحق لأنّ مالا يخلق لا يعبد، فإن عُبد فقد عبد بالباطل، والجملة تحمل توبيخاً كبيراً للمشركين.
6 الأمثال: جمع مثل بفتحتين بمعنى المماثل كشبه بمعنى مشابه، ومعنى. ضربهم الأمثال لله تعالى: هو أنهم أثبتوا للأصنام صفات الإلهية وشبّهوها بالخالق عز وجل حيث عبدوها بالنذر لها وبالذبح والدعاء والإقسام بها والعكوف حولها.
7 جملة: {إنّ الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون} تعليلية لنهيهم عن ضرب الأمثال لله تعالى. فنهيه تعالى لهم عن ضرب الأمثال لعلمه عزّ وجلّ أنه لا مثل له، وأن ما يضربونه له باطل، وهو تعالى منزّه عنه.
*

*******************************
ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا عَبْدًا مَمْلُوكًا لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَمَنْ رَزَقْنَاهُ مِنَّا رِزْقًا حَسَنًا فَهُوَ يُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ سِرًّا وَجَهْرًا هَلْ يَسْتَوُونَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (75) وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا رَجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا أَبْكَمُ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَى مَوْلَاهُ أَيْنَمَا يُوَجِّهْهُ لَا يَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي هُوَ وَمَنْ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَهُوَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (76) وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا أَمْرُ السَّاعَةِ إِلَّا كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (77) وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (78) 
شرح الكلمات:

ضرب الله مثلاً: أي هو عبداً مملوكاً الخ..

عبداً مملوكاً: أي ليس بحُرٍ بل هو عبد مملوك لغيره.

هل يستوون: أي العبيد العجزة والحُر المتصرف، والجواب: لا يستوون قطعاً.

وضرب الله مثلاً: أي هو رجلين الخ..

أبكم: أي ولد أخرس وأصم لا يسمع.

لا يقدر على شيء: أي لا يَفهَمْ ولا يُفهِمْ غيره.

ولله غيب السماوات والأرض: أي ما غاب فيهما.

وما أمر الساعة: أي أمر قيامها، وذلك بإماتة الأحياء وإحيائهم مع من مات قبل وتبديل صور الأكوان كلها.

الأفئدة: أي القلوب.

معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في تقريرالتوحيد والدعوة إليه وإبطال الشرك والتنفير منه وقد  تقدم أن الله تعالى جهل المشركين في ضرب الأمثال له وهو لا مثل له ولا  نظير، وفي هذا السياق ضرب تعالى مثلين وهو العليم الخبير.. فالأول قال فيه:  { ضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً عَبْداً مَّمْلُوكاً } أي غير حر من أحرار  الناس، { لاَّ يَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ } إذ هو مملوك لا حق له في التصرف في  مال سيده 1إلا بإذنه، فلذا فهو لا يقدر على إعطاء أو منع شيء، هذا طرف  المثل، والثاني { وَمَن رَّزَقْنَاهُ مِنَّا رِزْقاً حَسَناً } صالحاً  واسعاً { فَهُوَ يُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ سِرّاً وَجَهْراً } ليلاً ونهاراً لأنه حر  التصرف بوصفه مالكاً { هَلْ يَسْتَوُونَ 2}؟ الجواب لا يستويان... إذاً {  ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ 3لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } والمثل مضروب  للمؤمن والكافر، فالكافر أسير للأصنام عبدٌ لها لا يعرف معروفاً ولا ينكر  منكراً، لا يعمل في سبيل الله ولا ينفق لأنه لا يؤمن بالدار الآخرة،  والجزاء فيها، وأما المؤمن فهو حرٌ يعمل بطاقة الله فينفق في سبيل الله  سراً وجهراً يبتغي الآخرة والمثوبة من الله، ذا علمٍ وإرادة، لا يخاف إلا  الله ولا يرجو إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى. وقوله { وَضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً  رَّجُلَيْنِ } هو المثال الثاني في هذا السياق وقد حوته الآية الثانية [76]  فقال تعالى فيه { وَضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً } هو { رَّجُلَيْنِ  أَحَدُهُمَآ4 أَبْكَمُ } ولفظ الأبكم قد يدل على الصمم فالغالب أن الأبكم لا  يسمع { لاَ يَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ } فلا يفهم غيره لأنه أصم ولا يُفهم  غيره لأنه أبكم، { وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَىٰ5 مَوْلاهُ } أي ابن عمه أو من يتولاه  من أقربائه يقومون بإعاشته ورعايته لعجزه وضعفه وعدم قدرته على شيء.  وقوله: { أَيْنَمَا يُوَجِّههُّ لاَ يَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ } أي أينما يوجهه  مولاه وابن عمه ليأتي بشيء لا يأتي بخير، وقد يأتي بشر، أمَّا النفع والخير  فلا يحصل منه شيء.
وهذا  مثل الأصنام التي تعبد من دون الله إذ هي لا تسمع ولا تبصر فلا تفهم ما  يقال لها، ولا تُفهم عابديها شيئاً وهي محتاجة إليهم في صُنْعِها ووضعها  وحملها وحمايتها.
وقوله تعالى { هَلْ  يَسْتَوِي هُوَ وَمَن يَأْمُرُ بِٱلْعَدْلِ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } وهو الله تعالى يأمر بالعدل أي بالتوحيد والاستقامة في كل  شيء، وهو قائم على كل شيء، وهو على صراطٍ مستقيم يدعو الناس إلى سلوكه  لينجوا ويسعدوا في الدارين، فالجواب، لا يستويان بحال، فكيف يرضى المشركون  بعبادة وولاية الأبكم الذي لا يقدر على شيء ويتركون عبادة السميع البصير،  القوي، القدير، الذي يدعوهم إلى كمالهم وسعادتهم في كلتا حياتهم، أمر يحمل  على العجب، ولكن لا عجب مع أقدار الله وتدابير الحكيم العليم.
وقوله  تعالى في الآية [77] { وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ6 وَٱلأَرْضِ } وحده  يعلم ما غاب عنا فيهما فهو يعلم من كُتبت له السعادة ومن حُكم عليه  بالشقاوة، ومن يهتدي ومن لا يهتدي، والجزاء آتٍ بإتيان الساعة { وَمَآ  أَمْرُ ٱلسَّاعَةِ 7} أي إتيانها { إِلاَّ كَلَمْحِ 8ٱلْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ  أَقْرَبُ }9إذ لا يتوقف أمرها إلا على كلمة { كُنْ } فقط فتنتهي هذه الحياة  بكل ما فيها، وتأتي الحياة الأخرى وقد تبدلت صور الأشياء كلها { إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } ومن ذلك قيام القيامة، ومجيء  الساعة. وقوله تعالى: { وَٱللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُم مِّن بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ 10لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئاً 11} حقيقة لا تُنكر، الله الذي أخرجنا من بطون  أمهاتنا بعد أن صورنا في الأرحام ونمانا حتى صرنا بشراً ثم أذن بإخراجنا،  فأخرجنا، وخرجنا لا نعلم شيئاً قط، هذه آية القدرة الإِلهية والعلم الإِلهي  والتدبير الإِلهي، فهل للأصنام شيء من ذلك، والجواب لا، لا وثانياً جعل  الله تعالى لنا الأسماع والأبصار والأفئدة نعمة أخرى، إذ لو لا ذلك ما  سمعنا ولا أبصرنا ولا عقلنا وما قيمة حياتنا يومئذٍ، إذْ العدم خيرٌ منها.  وقوله: { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } كشف كامل عن سر هذه النعمة وهي أنه  جعلنا نسمع ونبصر ونعقل ليكلفنا فيأمرنا وينهانا فنطيعه بامتثال أوامره  واجتناب نواهيه، وذلك شكره منا مع ما في ذلك الشكر من خير. إنه إعداد  للسعادة في الدارين. فهل من متذكر يا عباد الله؟!
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال وهو تشبيه حال بحال على أن يكون ضارب المثل عالماً.
2- بيان مثل المؤمن في كماله والكافر في نقصانه.
3-  بيان مثل الأصنام في جمودها وتعب عَبَدتِها عليها في الحماية وعدم  انتفاعهم بها. ومثل الرب تبارك وتعالى في عدله، ودعوته إلى الإسلام وقيامه  على ذلك مع استجابة دعاء أوليائه، ورعايتهم، وعلمه بهم وسمعه لدعائهم  ونصرتهم في حياتهم وإكرامهم والإِنعام عليهم في كلتا حياتهم. ولله المثل  الأعلى وهو العزيز الحكيم.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
1 هذه الآية منزع الفقهاء في ملكية العبد وعدمها، فذهب مالك إلى أنّ العبد يملك بإذن سيده، وهو ناقص الملك، وقال أبو حنيفة والشافعي في الجديد: العبد لا يملك شيئاً، وقالوا: الرّق ينافي الملك، وقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من أعتق عبداً وله مال" شاهد لمن قال يملك ملكاً ناقصا.
2 لم يقل يستويان لأنّ مَنْ صالحة للواحد والجماعة.
3 لا يعلمون أن الله هو المستحق للحمد دون آلهتهم لأن الله تعالى هو المنعم بالخلق والرزق، والأصنام لا تخلق ولا ترزق فلذا الحمد له وحده.
4 هذا مثل آخر ضربه تعالى لنفسه وللمؤمن. قاله قتادة وغيره.
5 أي: ثقل على وليّه وقرابته ووبال على صاحبه وابن عمّه.
6 {ولله غيب السموات والأرض} : اللام لام الملك، والغيب مصدر بمعنى اسم الفاعل أي: الأشياء الغائبة، والغيب ما غاب عن أعين الناس.
7 الساعة: هي الوفت الذي تقوم فيه القيامة، سميت ساعة لأنها تفجأ الناس في ساعة فيموت الخلق بصيحة.
8 اللّمح: النظر بسرعة يقال لمحه لمحاً ولمحاناً.
9 ليس (أو) للشك وإنما هي بمعنى بل الانتقالية من شيء إلى آخر كقوله {فأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون} أي: بل يزيدون.
10 البطون: جمع بطن وهو ما بين ضلوع الصدر إلى العانة، وفيه الأمعاء والمعدة والكبد والرحم.
11 الشكر: الاعتراف بالنعمة لله وحمده عليها وصرفها فيما يرضيه تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (8)  
الحلقة (543)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 143الى صــــ 149)

أَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ فِي جَوِّ السَّمَاءِ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا اللَّهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (79) وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ سَكَنًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ جُلُودِ الْأَنْعَامِ بُيُوتًا تَسْتَخِفُّونَه  َا يَوْمَ ظَعْنِكُمْ وَيَوْمَ إِقَامَتِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَصْوَافِهَا وَأَوْبَارِهَا وَأَشْعَارِهَا أَثَاثًا وَمَتَاعًا إِلَى حِينٍ (80) وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِمَّا خَلَقَ ظِلَالًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ أَكْنَانًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمُ الْحَرَّ وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمْ بَأْسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْلِمُونَ (81) فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ (82) يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُنْكِرُونَهَا وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ (83) 
شرح الكلمات:

مسخراتٍ في جو السماء: أي مذللات في الفضاء بين السماء والأرض وهو الهواء.

ما يمسكهن: أي عند قبض أجنحتها وبسطها إلا الله تعالى بقدرته وسننه في خلقه.

من بيوتكم سكناً: أي مكاناً تسكنون فيه وتخلدون للراحة.

من جلود الأنعام بيوتاً: أي خياماً وقباباً.

يوم ظعنكم: أي ارتحالكم في أسفاركم.

أثاثاً ومتاعاً إلى حين: كبُسط وأكسية تبلى وتتمزق وتُرمى.

ظلالاً ومن الجبال أكناناً: أي ما تستظلون به من حر الشمس، وما تسكنون به في غيران الجبال.

وسرابيل: أي قمصاناً تقيكم الحر والبرد.

وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم: أي دروعاً تقيكم الضرب والطعان في الحرب.

لعلكم تسلمون: أي رجاء أن تسلموا له قلوبكم ووجوهكم فتعبدوه وحده.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد والدعوة إليه وإبطال الشرك وتركه  فيقول تعالى: { أَلَمْ 1يَرَوْاْ إِلَىٰ ٱلطَّيْرِ مُسَخَّرَٰتٍ 2فِي جَوِّ  ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ3 إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ } فإن في خلق الطير على  اختلاف أنواعه وكثرة أفراده، وفي طيرانه في جو4 السماء، أي في الهواء وكيف  يقبض جناحيه وكيف يبسطها ولا يقع على الأرض فمن يمسكه غير الله بما شاء من  تدبيره في خلقه وأكوانه إن في ذلك المذكور لآياتٍ عدة تدل على الخالق  وقدرته وعلمه وتوجب معرفته والتقرب إليه وطاعته بعبادته وحده، كما تدل على  بطلان تأليه غيره وعبادة وسواه، وكون الآيات لقوم يؤمنون هو باعتبار أنهم  أحياء القلوب يدركون ويفهمون بخلاف الكافرين فإنهم أموات القلوب فلا إدراك  ولا فهم لهم، فلم يكن لهم في ذلك آية.. وقوله: { وَٱللَّهُ 5جَعَلَ لَكُمْ  مِّن بُيُوتِكُمْ سَكَناً } أي موضع سكونٍ وراحة، { وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ6 مِّن  جُلُودِ ٱلأَنْعَامِ } الإِبل والبقر والغنم { بُيُوتاً } أي خياماً  وقباباً { تَسْتَخِفُّونَه  َا } أي تجدونها خفيفة المحمل { يَوْمَ  ظَعْنِكُمْ } أي ارتحالكم في أسفاركم وتنقلاتكم { وَيَوْمَ إِقَامَتِكُمْ }  في مكان واحد كذلك. وقوله: { وَمِنْ أَصْوَافِهَا وَأَوْبَارِهَا  وَأَشْعَارِهَآ } أي جعل لكم منه { أَثَاثاً } كالبسط الفرش والأكسية {  وَمَتَاعاً } أي تتمتعون بها إلى حين بلاها وتمزقها7 وقوله: { وَٱللَّهُ  جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِّمَّا خَلَقَ } من أشياء كثيرة { ظِلاَلاً } تستظلون بها  من حر الشمس { وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْجِبَالِ أَكْنَاناً }8 تكنون فيها  أنفسكم من المطر والبرد أو الحر وهي غيران وكهوف في الجبال { وَجَعَلَ  لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ } قمصان { تَقِيكُمُ ٱلْحَرَّ } والبرد { وَسَرَابِيلَ }  هي الدروع { تَقِيكُم بَأْسَكُمْ } في الحرب تتقون بها ضرب السيوف وطعن  الرماح. أليس الذي جعل لكم هذه كلها أحق بعبادتكم وطاعتكم، وهكذا { يُتِمُّ  نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ } فبعث إليكم رسوله وأنزل عليكم كتابه لِيُعِدّكم  للإِسلام فتسلموا. وهنا وبعد هذا البيان الواضح والتذكير البليغ يقول  لرسوله { فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ } أي أعرضوا عما ذكرتهم به فلا تحزن ولا تأسف  اذ ليس عليك هداهم { فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ ٱلْبَلاَغُ ٱلْمُبِينُ } وقد بلغت  وبينت.
فلا عليك بعد شيء من  التبعة والمسؤولية. وقوله: { يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ ٱللَّهِ } أي نعمة الله  عليهم كما ذكَّرناهم بها { ثُمَّ يُنكِرُونَهَا } فيعبدون غير المُنعم بها {  وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ } أي الجاحدون المكذبون بنبوتك ورسالتك  والإِسلام الذي جئت به.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- لا ينتفع بالآيات إلا المؤمنون لحياة قلوبهم، أما الكافرون فهم في ظلمة الكفر لا يرون شيئاً من الآيات ولا يبصرون.

2-  مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته ونعمه تتجلى في هذه الآيات الأربع  ومن العجب أن المشركين كالكافرين عمي لا يبصرون شيئاً منها وأكثرهم  الكافرون.

3- مهمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليست هداية القلوب وإنما هي بيان الطريق بالبلاغ المبين.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
1 قرىء بالتاء: {ألم تروا} وقرىء بالياء وهي قراءة الأكثر.
2 {مسخرات} : أي: مذللات لأمر الله تعالى، ومذللات لمنافعكم أيضاً.
3 {ما يمسكهن} أي: في جال القبض والبسط والاصطفاف إلا الله عزّ وجلّ.
4 {جو السماء} هو الفضاء الذي بين السماء والأرض، وإضافته إلى السماء لأنه يبدو متصلا بالقبة الزرقاء فيما يخال الناظر.
5 {جعل} : بمعنى أوجد وهذا شروع في تعداد النعم التي أنعم بها الخالق عزّ وجلّ على العباد، والسكن: مصدر والمنة في كونه تعالى جعل الإنسان يسكن ويتحرك ولو شاء لجعله متحركاً دائماً كالأفلاك في السماء أو جعله كالأرض ساكناً أبداً.
6 بعد أن ذكر تعالى السكن في الدور ذكر السكن في البيوت المتنقلة وهي الخيام والقباب.
7 في الآية دليل على حليذة جلود الميتة ولكن بعد دبغها لحديث: "أيّما إهاب دبغ فقد طهر".
8 الأكنان: جمع كن وهو: ما يكن عن الحرّ والريح والبرد وهو الغار في الجبل.
******************************  *
وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا ثُمَّ لَا يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَلَا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ (84) وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الْعَذَابَ فَلَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (85) وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا شُرَكَاءَهُمْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ شُرَكَاؤُنَا الَّذِينَ كُنَّا نَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِكَ فَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلَ إِنَّكُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ (86) وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَى اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ السَّلَمَ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (87) الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَابًا فَوْقَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يُفْسِدُونَ (88) وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ شَهِيدًا عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ (89) 
شرح الكلمات:

ويوم نبعث: أي اذكر يوم نبعث.

شهيداً: هو نبيها.

لا يؤذن للذين كفروا: أي بالاعتذار فيتعذرون.

ولا هم يستعتبون: أي لا يطلب منهم العتبى أي الرجوع إلى اعتقاد وقول وعمل ما يرضي الله عنهم.

وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم: أي الذين كانوا يعبدونهم من دون الله كالأصنام والشياطين.

فألقوا إليهم القول: أي ردوا عليهم قائلين لهم إنكم لكاذبون.

وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم: أي ذلوا له وخضعوا لحكمه واستسلموا.

وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون: من أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله وتنجيهم من عذابه، ومعنى ضل غاب.

عذاباً فوق العذاب: أنه عقارب وحيات كالنِّخل الطوال والبغال الموكفة.

ونزلنا عليك الكتاب: أي القرآن.

تبياناً لكل شيء: أي لكل ما بالأمة من حاجة إليه في معرفة الحلال والحرام والحق والباطل والثواب والعقاب.

معنى الآيات:

انحصر  السياق الكريم في هذه الآيات الست في تقرير البعث والجزاء مع النبوة فقوله  تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ1 } أي اذكر يا رسولنا محمد يوم نبعث { مِن  كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ } من الأمم { شَهِيداً } هو نبيها الذي نبئ فيها وأرسل إليها  { ثُمَّ لاَ يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } أي بالاعتذار فيعتذرون {  وَلاَ هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ 2} أي لا يطلب منهم العتبى3 أي الرجوع إلى اعتقاد  وقول وعمل يرضي الله عنهم أي اذكر هذا لقومك، علهم يذكرون فيتعظون،  فيتوبون، فينجون ويسعدون. وقوله في الآية الثانية [85] { وَإِذَا رَأى  ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ ٱلْعَذَابَ } أي يوم 4القيامة { فَلاَ يُخَفَّفُ  عَنْهُمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ } أي يمهلون. اذكر هذا أيضاً تذكيراً  وتعليماً، واذكر لهم { وَإِذَا رَأى ٱلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ شُرَكَآءَهُمْ }  في عرصات القيامة أو في جهنم صاحوا قائلين { رَبَّنَا } أي يا ربنا {  هَـٰؤُلآءِ5 شُرَكَآؤُنَا ٱلَّذِينَ كُنَّا نَدْعُوْا مِن دُونِكَ } أي  نعبدهم بدعائهم والإستغاثة بهم، { فَألْقَوْا إِلَيْهِمُ ٱلْقَوْلَ } فوراً  { إِنَّكُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ }. { وَأَلْقَوْاْ إِلَىٰ ٱللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ  ٱلسَّلَمَ } أي الإِستسلام فذلوا لحكمه { وَضَلَّ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ  يَفْتَرُونَ } في الدنيا من ألوان الكذب والترهات كقولهم هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند  الله، وأنهم ينجون من النار بشفاعتهم، وأنهم وسيلتهم إلى الله كل ذلك ضل  أي غاب عنهم ولم يعثروا منه على شيء. وقوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  وَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } غيرهم بالدعوة إلى الكفر وأسبابه والحمل  عليه أحياناً بالترهيب والترغيب { زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَاباً فَوْقَ ٱلْعَذَابِ }  الذي استوجبوه بكفرهم. ورد أن هذه الزيادة من العذاب أنها عقارب كالبغال  الدهم، وأنها حيات كالنخل الطوال والعياذ بالله تعالى من النار وما فيها من  أنواع العذاب، وقوله تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ } أي اذكر يا رسولنا يوم  نبعث { فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيداً } أي يوم القيامة { عَلَيْهِمْ مِّنْ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ6 وَجِئْنَا بِكَ شَهِيداً عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلآءِ } أي على من أرسلت  إليهم من أمتك.
*
*فكيف  يكون الموقف إذ تشهد على أهل الإِيمان بالإِيمان وعلى أهل الكفر بالكفر.  وعلى أهل التوحيد بالتوحيد، وعلى أهل الشرك بالشرك إنه لموقف صعب تعظم فيه  الحسرة وتشتد الندامة.. وقوله تعالى في خطاب رسوله مقرراً نبوته والوحي  إليه { وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ ٱلْكِتَابَ } أي القرآن { تِبْيَاناً  7لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ } الأمة في حاجة إلى معرفته من الحلال والحرام والأحكام  والأدلة { وَهُدًى } من كل ضلال { وَرَحْمَةً } خاصة بالذين يعملون به  ويطبقونه على أنفسهم وحياتهم فيكون رحمة عامة بينهم { وَبُشْرَىٰ 8 لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ } أي المنقادين لله في أمره ونهيه بشرى لهم بالأجر العظيم  والثواب الجزيل يوم القيامة، وبالنصر والفوز والكرامة في هذه الدار. وبعد  إنزالنا عليك هذا الكتاب فلم يبق من عذر لمن يريد أن يعتذر يوم القيامة  ولذا ستكون شهادتك على أمتك أعظم شهادة وأكثرها أثراً على نجاة الناجين  وهلاك الهالكين ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر بما لا مزيد عليه لكثرة ألوان العرض لما يجرى في ذلك اليوم.

2- براءة الشياطين والأصنام الذين أشركهم الناس في عبادة الله من المشركين بهم والتبرؤ منهم وتكذيبهم.

3- زيادة العذاب لمن دعا إلى الشرك والكفر وحمل الناس على ذلك.

4- لا عذر لأحد بعد أن أنزل الله تعالى القرآن تبياناً لكل شيء وهدىً ورحمةً وبشرى للمسلمين.
*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
1 نظير هذه الآية آية النساء: {فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد..} الآية.
2 أي: لا يكلّفون أن يرضوا ربهم لأنّ الآخرة ليست دار تكليف ولا يمكنون من الرجوع إلى الدنيا فيتوبون.
3 العتبى: الرضا، والفعل: عتب يعتب عليه إذا وجد عليه في نفسه وأعتبه: إذا أزال الموجدة ورجع إلى مسرّته وفي الحديث: " لك العتبى حتى ترضى" والعتبى: رجوع المعتوب عليه إلى ما يرضي العاتب وهو المراد في الحديث.
4 أي: عذاب جهنم بالدخول فيها.
5 أي: أصنامهم وأوثانهم التي عبدوها، وذلك لأنّ الله تعالى يبعث معبوديهم فيتبعونهم حتى يوردوهم النار، روى مسلم: "من كان يعبد شيئاً فليتبعه، فيتبع من كان يعبد الشمس الشمس ويتبع من كان يعبد القمر القمر ويتبع من كان يعبد الطواغيت الطواغيت.." الحديث، وفي الترمذي: " فيمثل لصاحب الصليب صليبه ولصاحب التصاوير تصاويره ولصاحب النار ناره فيتبعون ما كانوا يعبدون".
6 الشهداء: هم الأنبياء والعلماء، فالنبي يشهد على أمته والعالم يشهد على من أمره ونهاه ودلّ هذا على أنه لم تخل فترة من وجود داع إلى الله تقوم به الحجة لله تعالى فقد قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل "يبعث امة وحده". ومثل زيد قس وورقة وسطيح.
7 التبيان: مصدر دال على المبالغة في المصدرية وأريد به هنا اسم الفاعل أي: المبيِّن لكل شيء.
8 خُصّ المسلمون دون غيرهم لأنّ غيرهم أعرضوا عنه فحرموا الهدى والرحمة والبشرى في الدارين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (9)  
الحلقة (544)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 150الى صــــ 155)

إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاء ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاء وَالْمُنكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (90) وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِ اللهِ إِذَا عَاهَدتُّمْ وَلاَ تَنقُضُواْ الأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُ اللهَ عَلَيْكُمْ كَفِيلاً إِنَّ اللهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ (91) وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّتِي نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا مِن بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ أَنكَاثًا تَتَّخِذُونَ أَيْمَانَكُمْ دَخَلاً بَيْنَكُمْ أَن تَكُونَ أُمَّةٌ هِيَ أَرْبَى مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِنَّمَا يَبْلُوكُمُ اللهُ بِهِ وَلَيُبَيِّنَنّ  َ لَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (92) وَلَوْ شَاء اللهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلكِن يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (93)
شرح الكلمات:

العدل: الإِنصاف ومنه التوحيد.

الإحسان: أداء الفرائض وترك المحارم مع مراقبة الله تعالى.

وإيتاء ذي القربى: أي إعطاء ذي القربى حقوقهم من الصلة والبر.

عن الفحشاء: الزنا.

يعظكم: أي يأمركم وينهاكم.

تذكرون: أي تتعظون.

توكيدها: أي تغليظها.

نقضت غزلها: أي أفسدت غزلها بعد ما غزلته.

من بعد قوة: أي أحكام له وبرم.

أنكاثاً: جمع نكث وهو ما ينكث ويحل بعد الإِبرام.

كالتي نقضت غزلها: هي حمقاء مكة وتدعى رَيْطَة بنت سعد بن تيم القرشية.

دخلاً بينكم: الدخل ما يدخل في الشيء وهو ليس منه للإِفساد والخديعة.

أربى من أمة: أي أكثر منها عدداً وقوة.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِٱلْعَدْلِ 1} أي أن الله يأمر في الكتاب  الذي أنزله تبياناً لكل شيء، يأمر بالعدل وهو الإِنصاف ومن ذلك أن يعبد  الله بذكره وشكره لأنه الخالق المنعم وتترك عبادة غيره لأن غيره لم يخلق  ولم يرزُق ولم ينعم بشيء. ولذا فسر هذا اللفظ بلا إله إلا الله، {  وَٱلإحْسَانِ 2} وهو أداء الفرائض واجتناب المحرمات مع مراقبة الله تعالى في  ذلك حتى يكون الأداء على الوجه المطلوب إتقاناً وجودة والإِجتناب خوفاً من  الله حياء منه، وقوله { وَإِيتَآءِ ذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ } أي ذوي القرابات  حقوقهم من البر والصلة. هذا مما أمر الله تعالى به في كتابه، ومما ينهى عنه  الفحشاء وهو الزنا واللواط وكل قبيح اشتد قبحه وفحش حتى البخل {  وَٱلْمُنْكَرِ } وهو كل ما أنكر الشرع وأنكرته الفطر السليمة والعقول  الراجحة السديدة، وينهى عن البغي3 وهو الظلم والاعتداء ومجاوزة الحد في  الأمور كلها، وقوله { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ } أي أمر بهذا في كتابه  رجاء أن تذكروا فتتعظوا فتمتثلوا الأمر وتجتنبوا النهي. وبذلك تكملون  وتسعدون. ولذا ورد أن هذه الآية: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِٱلْعَدْلِ4  وَٱلإحْسَانِ 5} إلى { تَذَكَّرُونَ } هي أجمع آية في كتاب الله للخير  والشر. وهي كذلك فما من خيرٍ إلا وأمرت به ولا من شر إلا ونهت عنه. وقوله  تعالى { وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِ ٱللَّهِ إِذَا عَاهَدتُّمْ } أمر من الله  تعالى لعبادة المؤمنين بالوفاء بالعهود فعلى كل مؤمن بايع إماماً أو عاهد  أحداً على شيء أن يفي له بالعهد ولا ينقصه. " إذ لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له، ولا دين لمن لا عهد له " كما  في الحديث الشريف.. وقوله تعالى { وَلاَ تَنقُضُواْ ٱلأَيْمَانَ6 بَعْدَ  تَوْكِيدِهَا } الأيمان جمع يمين وهو الخلف بالله وتوكيدها تغليظها  بالألفاظ الزائدة { وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُ ٱللَّهَ عَلَيْكُمْ كَفِيلاً } اي  وكيلاً، أي أثناء حلفكم به تعالى، فقد جعلتموه وكيلاً، فهذه الآية حرمت نقض  الأيمان وهو نكثها وعدم الإِلتزام بها بالحنث فيها لمصالح 7مادية. وقوله  تعالى { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ 8مَا تَفْعَلُونَ } فيه وعيد شديد لمن ينقض  أيمانه بعد توكيدها.
وقوله تعالى { وَلاَ  تَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّتِي نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا } ، وهي امرأة بمكة حمقاء 9تغزل ثم  تنكث10 غزلها وتفسده بعد إبرامه وإحكامه فنهى الله تعالى المؤمنين أن ينقضوا  أيمانهم بعد توكيدها فتكون حالهم كحال هذه الحمقاء. وقوله تعالى: {  تَتَّخِذُونَ أَيْمَانَكُمْ دَخَلاً بَيْنَكُمْ } أي إفساداً وخديعة كأن  تحالفوا جماعة وتعاهدوها، ثم تنقضون عهدكم وتحلون ما أبرمتم من عهد وميثاق  وتعاهدون جماعة أخرى لأنها أقوى وتنتفعون بها أكثر. هذا معنى قوله تعالى {  أَن تَكُونَ أُمَّةٌ هِيَ أَرْبَىٰ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ } أي جماعة أكثر من جماعة  رجالاً وسلاحاً أو مالاً ومنافع. وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّمَا يَبْلُوكُمُ  ٱللَّهُ بِهِ } أي يختبركم فتعرض لكم هذه الأحوال وتجدون أنفسكم تميل  إليها، ثم تذكرون نهي ربكم عن نقض الأيمان والعهود فتتركوا ذلك طاعة لربكم  أولاً تفعلوا إيثاراً للدنيا عن الآخرة، { وَلَيُبَيِّنَنّ  َ لَكُمْ يَوْمَ  ٱلْقِيَامَةِ مَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ } ثم يحكم بينكم ويجزيكم،  المحسن بإحسانه والمسيء بإساءته.. وقوله تعالى { وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ  لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } على التوحيد والهداية لفعل.. ولكن اقتضت  حكمته العالية أن يهدي من يشاء هدايته لأنه رغب فيها وطلبها، ويضل من يشاء  إضلاله لأنه رغب في الضلال وطلبه وأصر عليه بعد النهي عنه. وقوله تعالى: {  وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ } 11أي سؤال توبيخ وتأنيب { عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }  من سوء وباطل، ولازم ذلك الجزاء العادل من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها،  ومن جاء بالسئية فلا يجزى إلا بمثلها وهم لا يظلمون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان أجمع آية للخير والشر في القرآن وهي آية { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِٱلْعَدْلِ وَٱلإحْسَانِ.. } الآية [90].

2- وجوب العدل والإِحسان وإعطاء ذوي القربى حقوقهم الواجبة من البر والصلة.

3- تحريم الزنا واللواط وكل قبيح اشتد قبحه من الفواحش الظاهرة والباطنة.

4- تحريم البغي وهو الظلم بجميع صوره وأشكاله.

5- وجوب الوفاء بالعهود وحزمة نقضها.

6- حرمة نقض الأيمان بعد توكيدها وتوطين النفس عليها لتخرج لغو اليمين.

7- من بايع أميراً أو عاهد احداً يجب عليه الوفاء ولا يجوز النقض والنكث لمنافع دنيوية أبداً.
________________
1 ورد في فضل هذه الآية أن عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه قال: ما أسلمت ابتداء إلاّ حياءٌ من رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكان أخاه من الرضاعة حتى نزلت هذه الآية وأنا عنده فاستقر الإيمان في قلبي فقرأتها على الوليد بن المغيرة فقال: يا ابن أخي أعِد فأعدت فقال: والله إنّ له لحلاوة وإنّ عليه لطلاوة وإن أصله لمورق وأعلاه لمثمر وما هو بقول بشر.
2 الإحسان مصدر أحسن إحساناً وهو متعدّ بنفسه نحو: أحسنت كذا إذا أتقنته وحسّنته وجوّدته، ومتعدّ بحرف الجرّ نحو: أحسنت إلى فلان أي أوصلت إليه ما ينفعه أو دفعت عنه ما يضرّه، وكلا المعنيين مراد في الآية وما في حديث جبريل يتناول الأول لأن من راقب الله تعالى أتقن عمله وحسنه.
3 ورد في البغي: لا ذنب أسرع عقوبة من البغي، واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنها ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب، والباغي مصروع وقد وعد الله من بُغي عليه بالنصر في قوله: {ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب ثمّ بغى عليه لينصرنه الله} .
4 قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: هذه الآية: أجمع آية في القرآن لخير يمتثل ولشرّ يجتنب.
5 روي أن جماعة رفعت شكوى بعاملها إلى أبي جعفر المنصور فحاجّها العامل فغلبها حيث لم يثبتوا عليه كبير ظلم ولا جور في شيء، فقام فتى منهم وقال يا أمير المؤمنين: {إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان} وإنّه عدل ولم يحسن فعجب أبو جعفر المنصور من إصابته، وعزل العامل.
6 هذا في الإيمان المؤكد بها الحلف في الجاهلية لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في حديث مسلم "لا حلف في الإسلام وأيّما حلف كان في الجاهلية فإنه لا يزيده الإسلام إلا شدة وأبطل صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الحلف في الإسلام، لأن الإسلام جاء بنصرة المظلوم وأخذ الحق له من الظالم كما هو مبين في شريعته.
7 أمّا إذا حلف العبد يميناً فرأى غيرها خيراً منها فإنه ينقض يمينه ويكفر كفّارة يمين لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إني والله إن شاء الله لا أحلف على يمين فأرى غيرها خيراً منها إلاّ أتيت الذي هو خير وكفّرت عن يميني".
8 هذه الجملة ذكرت علّة لتحريم نقض العهد فهي تحمل وعيداً شديداً وتهديداً كبيراً لمن ينقض العهد.
9 يقال لها ريطة بنت عمر وكانت تغزل طول النهار، وفي المساء إذا غضبت لحمقها تحلّ ما أبرمته من غزلها، فنهى الله تعالى المؤمنين أن يكونوا كهذه الحمقاء فيحلون ما يبرمون من عقود وعهود.
10 النكث والجمع أنكاث: وهو النقض والحل بعد الإبرام.
11 اللام دالة على قسم محذوف نحو: {والله لتسألن} .
***************************
وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ دَخَلًا بَيْنَكُمْ فَتَزِلَّ قَدَمٌ بَعْدَ ثُبُوتِهَا وَتَذُوقُوا السُّوءَ بِمَا صَدَدْتُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَكُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (94) وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا إِنَّمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (95) مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (96) مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (97) 
شرح الكلمات:

دخلاً بينكم: أي لأجل الإفساد والخديعة.

وتذوقوا السوء: أي العذاب.

ما عندكم ينفد: يفنى وينتهي.

وهو مؤمن: أي والحال أنه عندما عمل صالحاً كان مؤمناً، إذ بدون إيمان لا عمل يقبل.

حياة طيبة: في الدنيا بالقناعة والرزق الحلال وفي الآخرة هي حياة الجنة.

بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون: أي يجزيهم على كل أعمالهم حسنها وأحسنها بحسب الأحسن فيها.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تربية المؤمنين أهل القرآن الذي هو تبيان كل شيء وهدى ورحمة  وبشرى للمسلمين. وقال تعالى { وَلاَ تَتَّخِذُوۤاْ أَيْمَانَكُمْ دَخَلاً }  أي خديعة { بَيْنَكُمْ } لتتوصلوا بالأيمان إلى غرضٍ دنيوي سافل، {  فَتَزِلَّ قَدَمٌ1 بَعْدَ ثُبُوتِهَا } بأن يقع أحدكم في كبيرة من هذا  النوع، يحلف بالله بقصد الخداع والتضليل فتذوقوا السوء في الدنيا بسبب صدكم  عن سبيل الله من تعاهدونهم أو تبايعونهم وتعطونهم أيمانكم وعهودكم ثم  تنقضوها فهؤلاء ينصرفون عن الإِسلام ويعرضون عنه بسبب ما رأوا منكم من  النقض والنكث، وتتحملون وزر ذلك، ويكون لكم العذاب العظيم يوم القيامة.  فإياكم والوقوع في مثل هذه الورطة، فاحذروا أن تزل قدم أحدكم عن الإِسلام  بعد أن رسخت فيه. وقوله: { وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ 2بِعَهْدِ ٱللَّهِ ثَمَناً  قَلِيلاً } وكل ما في الدنيا قليل وقوله تعالى إنما عند الله هو خير لكم  قطعاً، لأن ما عندكُمْ من مالٍ أو متاعٍ ينفد أي يفنى، { وَمَا عِندَ  ٱللَّهِ بَاقٍ } لانفاذ له، فاذكروا هذا ولا تبيعوا الغالي بالرخيص والباقي  بالفاني، وقوله تعالى: { وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ صَبَرُوۤاْ } على  عهودهم { أَجْرَهُمْ } على صبرهم { بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }  أي يضاعف لهم الأجر فيعطيهم سائر أعمالهم حسنها وأحسنها بحسب أفضلها  وأكملها حتى يكون أجر النافلة، كأجر الفريضة وهذا وعد من الله تعالى لمن  يصبر على إيمانه وإسلامه ولا يبيع دينه بعرضٍ من الدنيا قليل، ووعدٌ ثان في  قوله: { مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ 3حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } إلا أن أصحاب هذا الوعد هم أهل  الإِيمان والعمل الصالح، الإِيمان الحق الذي يدفع إلى العمل الصالح، ولازم  ذلك أنهم تخلوا عن الشرك والمعاصي، هؤلاء وعدهم ربهم بأنه يحييهم في الدنيا  حياة طيبةً لا خبث فيها قناعة وطيب طعام 4وشراب ورضا، هذا في الدنيا وفي  الآخرة الجنة والجزاء يكون بحسب أحسن عمل عملوه من كل نوع، من الصلاة كأفضل  صلاة وفي الصدقات بأفضل صدقة وهكذا. { وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في  زمرتهم وآتنا ما وعدتهم إنك برٌ رحيم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- حرمة اتخاذ الأيمان طريقاً إلى الغش والخديعة والإِفساد.

2- ما عند الله خير مما يحصل عليه الإِنسان بمعصيته الرحمن من حطام الدنيا.

3- عظم أجر الصبر على طاعة الله تعالى فعلاً وتركاً.

4- وعد الصدق لمن آمن وعمل صالحاً من ذكر وأنثى بالحياة الطبية في الدنيا والآخرة.
________________
1 هذه الجملة دلت على المبالغة في النهي اتخاذ الأيمان دخلا أي خديعة، إذ مَنْ وقع في ورطة يقال: زلت قدمه لأن القدم إذا زلت نقلت الإنسان من حال خير إلى حال شرٌ.
2 نهى تعالى المؤمنين عن الرُّشا وأخذ الأموال على نقض العهد أي: لا تنقضوا عهودكم لعرض قليل من الدنيا. روي أن امرؤ القيس بن عابس الكندي اختصم مع ابن أسوع في أرض فأراد امرؤ القيس أن يحلف فلمّا سمع هذه الآية نكل وقرأ لخصمه بالأرض.
3 اختلف في معنى الحياة الطيبة فقال بعضهم: هي الرزق الحلال، وقيل: هي القناعة وقيل: التوفيق إلى الطاعة الموجبة لرضوان الله تعالى، وقيل: هي حلاوة الطاعة، وقيل هي المعرفة بالله وصدق المقام بين يدي الله.
4 روى مسلم قول رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "قد أفلح من أسلم ورُزق كفافاً وقنعه الله بما آتاه".

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (10)  
الحلقة (545)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 156الى صــــ 160)

فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ (98) إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (99) إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ (100) وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَكَانَ آيَةٍ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُفْتَرٍ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (101) قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيُثَبِّتَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ (102) 
شرح الكلمات:

فإذا قرأت القرآن: أي أردت أن تقرأ القرآن.

فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان: أي قل أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم لحمايتك من وسواسه.

إنه ليس له سلطان: أي قوة وتسلط على إفساد الذين آمنوا وإضلالهم، ما داموا متوكلين على الله.

وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية: أي بنسخها وإنزاله آية أخرى غيرها لمصلحة العباد.

قل نزله روح القدس: أي جبريل عليه السلام.

ليثبت الذين آمنوا: أي على إيمانهم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في هداية المسلمين وتكميلهم، فقوله تعالى: { فَإِذَا  قَرَأْتَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ } يا محمد أنت أو أحد من المؤمنين أتباعك {  فَٱسْتَعِذْ بِٱللَّهِ مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَانِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ } أي إذا كنت قارئا  عازماً على القراءة فقال1 أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، فإن ذلك يقيك من  وسواسه الذي قد يفسد عليك تلاوتك2، وقوله: { إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ } أي  للشيطان { سُلْطَانٌ } يعني تسلط وغلبة وقهر { عَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  وَعَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ } وهذه بشرى خير للمؤمنين { إِنَّمَا  سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ }3 بطاعته والعمل بتزيينه  للشر والباطل4، { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِهِ 5مُشْرِكُونَ }. هؤلاء هم الذين يتسلط  الشيطان عليهم فيغويهم ويضلهم حتى يهلكهم. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَا  بَدَّلْنَآ آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ } أي نسخنا حكماً بحكم آخر بآية أخرى قال  المشركون المكذبون بالوحي الإِلهي { إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ } يا محمد { مُفْتَرٍ }  تقول بالكذب والخرص، أي يقول اليوم شيئاً ويقول غداً خلافه. وقوله تعالى: {  وَٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ } فإنه ينزله لمصلحة عباده فينسخ  ويثبت لأجل مصالح المؤمنين. وعلم الله تعالى رسوله كيف يرد على هذه الشبهة  وقال له { قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ ٱلْقُدُسِ 6مِن رَّبِّكَ بِٱلْحَقِّ } فلست  أنت الذي تقول ما تشاء وإنما هو وحي الله وكلامه ينزل به جبريل عليه السلام  من عند ربك بالحق الثابت عند الله الذي لا يتبدل ولا يتغير، وذلك لفائدة  تثبيت الذين آمنوا على إيمانهم وإسلامهم. فكلما نزل قرآن ازداد المؤمنون  إيماناً فهو كالغيث ينزل على الأرض كلما نزل ازدادت حياتها نضرة وبهجة  فكذلك نزول القرآن تحيا به قلوب المؤمنين، وهو أي القرآن هدىً من كل ضلالة.  وبشرى لكل المسلمين بفلاح الدنيا وفوز الآخرة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- استحباب الاستعاذة عند قراءة القرآن بلفظ: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.

2- بيان أنه لا تسلط للشيطان على المؤمنين المتوكلين على ربهم.

3- بيان أن سلطان الشيطان على أوليائه العاملين بطاعته المشركين بربهم.

4- بيان أن القرآن فيه الناسخ والمنسوخ.

5-  بيان فائدة نزول القرآن بالناسخ والمنسوخ وهي تثبيت الذين آمنوا على  إيمانهم وهدى من الضلالة وبشرى للمسلمين بالفوز والفلاح في الدارين.
__________________
1 هذه كآية الوضوء: {إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا..} أي: إذا أردتم القيام إلى الصلاة وأنتم على غير وضوء فاغسلوا وجوهكم أي: توضؤوا.
2 لقد صحت الأحاديث الكثيرة في أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يتعوّذ في صلاته قبل القراءة روي أن بعض السلف كان يتعوّذ بعد القراءة أخذاً بهذه الآية.
3 فائدة الاستعاذة قبل القراءة أن يحفظ المرء من أن يلبس عليه إبليس قراءته ويخلط عليه ويمنعه من التدبرّ.
4 قيل في قوله تعالى: {إنه ليس له سلطان} : أي أنه لا يوقعهم في ذنب لا يتوبون منه.
5 الضمير في {به} عائد إلى الشيطان ويصح عوده على الله تعالى.
6 روح القدس: جبريل عليه السلام: "فقد نزل بالقرآن كله ناسخه ومنسوخه ما عدا الفاتحة فقد نزل بها ملك لم ينزل إلى الأرض قط" رواه مسلم.
******************************  **
وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ (103) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَا يَهْدِيهِمُ اللَّهُ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (104) إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ (105) مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (106) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ (107) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ (108) لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (109) 
شرح الكلمات:

بشر: يعنون قينا (حداداً) نصرانياً في مكة.

لسان الذي يلحدون إليه: أي يميلون إليه.

وهذا لسان عربي: أي القرآن فكيف يعلمه أعجمي.

إلا من أكره: أي على التلفظ بالكفر فتلفظ به.

ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا: أي فتح صدره الكفر وشرحه له فطابت نفسه له.

وأولئك هم الغافلون: أي عما يراد بهم.

لا جرم: أي حقاً.

هم الخاسرون: أي لمصيرهم 1إلى النار خالدين فيها أبدا.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الرد على المشركين الذين اتهموا الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالافتراء فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ2 أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ  إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ } أي يعلم محمداً بشر أي إنسان من الناس، لا  أنه وحي يتلقاه من الله. قال تعالى في الرد على هذه الفرية وإبطالها {  لِّسَانُ ٱلَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ } أي يميلون إليه بأنه هو الذي يعلم  محمد لسانه { أَعْجَمِيٌّ3 } لأنه عبدٌ رومي، { وَهَـٰذَا } أي القرآن {  لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ } ذو فصاحة وبلاغة وبيان فكيف يتفق هذا مع ما  يقولون أنهم يكذبون لا غير، وقوله تعالى { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ } وهي نورٌ وهدى وحججٌ قواطع، وبرهان ساطع { لاَ  يَهْدِيهِمُ ٱللَّهُ } إلى معرفة الحق وسبيل الرشد لأنهم أعرضوا عن طريق  الهداية وصدوا عن سبيل العرفان وقوله { وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } أي جزاء  كفرهم بآيات الله. وقوله { إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي ٱلْكَذِبَ4 ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ وَأُوْلـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْكَاذِبُونَ } أي إنما  يختلق الكذب ويكذب فعلاً الكافر بآيات الله لأنه لا يرجو ثواب الله ولا  يخاف عقابه، فلذا. لا يمنعه شيء عن الكذب، أما المؤمن فإنه يرجو ثواب الصدق  ويخاف عقاب الكذب فلذا هو لا يكذب أبداً، وبذا تعين أن النبي لم يفتر  الكذب وإنما يفتري الكذب اولئك المكذبون بآيات الله وهم حقاً الكاذبون.  وقوله تعالى: { مَن كَفَرَ 5بِٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ إيمَانِهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ  أُكْرِهَ }6 على التلفظ بالكفر { وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِٱلإِيمَانِ } لا  يخامره شك ولا يجد اضطراباً ولا قلقاً فقال كلمة الكفر لفظاً فقط، فهذا  كعمار بن ياسر كانت قريش تكرهه على كلمة الكفر فأذن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم في قولها بلسانه ولكن المستحق للوعيد الآتي { مَّن شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ  صَدْراً } أي رضي بالكفر وطابت نفسه وهذا وأمثاله { فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ  مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } أي باءوا بغضب الله وسخطه ولهم  في الآخرة عذاب عظيم، وعلل تعالى لهذا الجزاء العظيم بقوله { ذٰلِكَ  بِأَنَّهُمُ ٱسْتَحَبُّواْ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلْدُّنْيَا عَلَىٰ ٱلآخِرَةِ }  بكفرهم بالله وعدم إيمانهم به لما في ذلك من التحرر من العبادات، فلا طاعة  ولا حلال ولا حرام، وقوله تعالى: { وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ  ٱلْكَافِرِينَ } هذا وعيد منه تعالى سبق به علمه وأن القوم الكافرين يحرمهم  التوفيق للهداية عقوبة لهم على اختيارهم الكفر وإصرارهم عليه.
وقوه تعالى: {  أُولَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ طَبَعَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ } وعلى سمعهم  وأبصارهم أولئك الذين توعَّدهم الله بعدم هدايتهم هم الذين طبع على قلوبهم  فهم لا يفهمون { وَسَمْعِهِمْ } فهم لا يسمعون المواعظ ودعاء الدعاة إلى  الله تعالى { وأبصارهم } فهم لا يبصرون آيات الله وحججه في الكون، وما حصل  لهم من هذه الحال سببه الإعراض المتعمد وإيثار الحياة الدنيا، والعناد،  والمكابرة، والوقوف في وجه دعوة الحق والصد عنها. وقوله { وَأُولَـٰئِكَ  هُمُ ٱلْغَافِلُونَ } أي عمَّا خلقوا له، وعما يراد لهم من نكال في الآخرة  وعذابٍ أليم، وقوله تعالى { لاَ جَرَمَ } أي حقاً { أَنَّهُمْ فِي  ٱلآخِرَةِ هُمُ ٱلْخَاسِرونَ } المغبونون حيث وجدوا أنفسهم في عذاب أليم  دائم لا يخرجون منه ولا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- دفاع الله تعالى عن رسوله ودرء كل تهمة توجه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

2- المكذبون بآيات الله يحرمون هداية الله، لأن طريق الهداية هو الإِيمان بالقرآن. فلما كفروا به فعلى أي شيء يهتدون.

3-  المؤمنون لا يكذبون لإِيمانهم بثواب الصدق وعقاب الكذب، ولكن الكافرين هم  الذين يكذبون لعدم ما يمنعهم من الكذب إذ لا يرجون ثواباً ولا يخافون  عقاباً.

4- الرخصة في كلمة الكفر في حال التعذيب بشرط اطمئنان القلب إلى الإِيمان وعدم انشراح الصدر بكلمة الكفر.

5- إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة طريق الكفر وسبيل الضلال والهلاك.
___________________
1 أي: لكون مصيرهم إلى النار وأيّ خسران أعظم من خسران من دخل النار فخسر نفسه وأهله قال تعالى فيه: {ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين} .
2 اختلف في تعيين هذا الرجل فقيل: اسمه جبر ويكنى بأبي فكيهة، وقيل: اسمه عايش، وقيل: اسمه يعيش وكان روميًّا وكان صيقليا يشحذ السيوف ويحليها وكان يجلس إليه النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أحياناً فقالوا قولتهم هذه.
3 العجمة: الإخفاء وضد البيان ورجل أعجم وامرأة عجماء أي لا يفصح ولا يبين ومنه عجب الذنب لاستتاره والعجماء البهيمة والأعجمى من لا يتكلم العربية.
4هذا جواب وصفهم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالكذب فأعلم تعالى أنّ الذي يفتري الكذب هو الكافر بآيات الله الكاذب الذي لا يعرف الصدق أبداً.
5 قوله: {من كفر بالله بعد إيمانه} : عائد إلى قوله: {إنما يفتري الكذب الذي لا يؤمنون بآيات الله} . وقوله: {إلاّ من أكره} : نزلت في عمّار بن ياسر في قول أهل التفسير لأنه قارب أن يقول بعض ما طلبوه منه فرفع تعالى عنه الحرج وقال له الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "أعطهم يا عمار" وهو تحت العذاب وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه" واستثنى أهل العلم من أكره على قتل مؤمن أنه لا يقتله، وليكن المقتول ولا يقتل فلا يفد نفسه بأخيه حتى مجرد الضرب لا يضربه.
6 أهل العلم على أن المكره على الطلاق وعلى الحلف وعلى الحنث أنه لا شيء فيه.
7 وكذلك الرخصة في العتاق والطلاق والنكاح والحلف والحنث ما دام مكرهاً فلا يلزمه شيء لحديث: "رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه" الحديث، وكذا من أكره على تسليم زوجته فلا شيء عليه إذ أكره إبراهيم على ذلك وعصمه الله تعالى ومن صبر على ما أكره به من الضرب والتعذيب فله ذلك فقد صبر عبد الله بن حذافة السهمي على ألوان من التعذيب والتهديد على يد ملك الروم حيث أسر مع جمع من المسلمين فعذب ما شاء الله أن يعذّب ثم أطلق الأسرى، وقبّل عمر رضي الله عنه رأسه إكراماً له واعترافاً بفضله لأنّ ملك الروم أخذ ما أكرهه عليه تقبيل رأسه فقبّله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (11)  
الحلقة (546)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 161الى صــــ 166)

**ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُوا ثُمَّ جَاهَدُوا وَصَبَرُوا إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِنْ بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (110) يَوْمَ تَأْتِي كُلُّ نَفْسٍ تُجَادِلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهَا وَتُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ (111) وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ (112) وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْهُمْ فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ (113)**
**شرح الكلمات:**

هاجروا: أي إلى المدينة.

من بعد ما فتنوا: أي فتنهم المشركون بمكة فعذبوهم حتى قالوا كلمة الكفر مكرهين.

إن ربك من بعدها: أي من بعد الهجرة والجهاد والصبر على الإِيمان والجهاد.

لغفورٌ رحيم: أي غفورٌ لهم رحيم بهم.

يوم تأتي: أي اذكر يا محمد يوم تأتي كل نفسٍ تجادل عن نفسها.

مثلاً قرية: هي مكة.

رزقها رغداً: أي واسعاً.

فكفرت بأنعم الله: أي بالرسول والقرآن والأمن ورغد العيش.

فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع: أي بسبب قحطٍ أصابهم حتى أكلوا العهن لمدة سبع سنين.

والخوف: حيث أصبحت سرايا الإِسلام تغزوهم وتقطع عنهم سبل تجارتهم.

**معنى الآيات:**

بعدما  ذكر الله تعالى رخصة كلمة الكفر عند الإِكراه وبشرط عدم انشراح الصدر  بالكفر ذكر مخبراً عن بعض المؤمنين، تخلفوا عن الهجرة بعد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فلما أرادوا الهجرة منعتهم قريش وعذبتهم حتى قالوا كلمة  الكفر، ثم تمكنوا من الهجرة فهاجروا وجاهدوا وصبروا فأخبر الله تعالى عنهم  بأنه لهم مغفرته ورحمته، فلا يخافون ولا يحزنون فقال تعالى { ثُمَّ إِنَّ 1 رَبَّكَ } أيها الرسول { لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ2 مِن بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُواْ }  أي عُذِّبوا { ثُمَّ جَاهَدُواْ وَصَبَرُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ3 مِن بَعْدِهَا  لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } أي غفورٌ لهم رحيمٌ بهم.
وقوله  تعالى: { يَوْمَ4 تَأْتِي كُلُّ نَفْسٍ تُجَادِلُ عَن نَّفْسِهَا } أي اذكر  ذلك واعظاً به المؤمنين أي تخاصم طالبةً النجاة لنفسها { وَتُوَفَّىٰ  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا عَمِلَتْ } أي من خيرٍ أو شر { وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ }  لأن الله عدلٌ لا يجوز في الحكم ولا يظلم، وقوله تعالى: { وَضَرَبَ  ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً قَرْيَةً 5} ، أي مكة { كَانَتْ آمِنَةً } من غارات الأعداء  { مُّطْمَئِنَّةً } لا ينتابها فزعٌ ولا خوف، لما جعل الله تعالى في قلوب  العرب من تعظيم الحرم وسكانه، { يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَداً } أي واسعاً {  مِّن كُلِّ6 مَكَانٍ } حيث يأتيها من الشام واليمن في رحلتيهما في الصيف  والشتاء { فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ ٱللَّهِ } وهي تكذيبها برسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وإنكارها للتوحيد، وإصرارها على الشرك وحرب الإسلام {  فَأَذَاقَهَا ٱللَّهُ لِبَاسَ ٱلْجُوعِ } فدعا عليهم الرسول اللهم اجعلها  عليهم سنين كسنين يوسف السبع الشداد، فأصابهم القحط سبع سنوات فجاعوا حتى  أكلوا الجِيفْ والعهن، وأذاقها لباس الخوف إذ أصبحت سرايا الإِسلام تعترض  طريق تجارتها بل تغزوها في عقر دارها، وقوله تعالى { بِمَا كَانُواْ  7يَصْنَعُونَ } أي جزاهم الله بالجوع والخوف بسبب صنيعهم الفاسد وهو اضطهاد  المؤمنين بعد كفرهم وشركهم وإصرارهم على ذلك. وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ  جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْهُمْ } هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم { فَكَذَّبُوهُ }  أي جحدوا رسالته وأنكروا نبوته وحاربوا دعوته { فَأَخَذَهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابُ }  عذاب الجوع والخوف والحال أنهم { ظَالِمُونَ } أي مشركون وظالمون لأنفسهم  حيث عرضوها بكفرهم إلى عذاب الجوع والخوف.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- فضل الهجرة والجهاد والصبر، وما تكفر هذه العبادات من الذنوب وما تمحو من خطايا.

2- وجوب التذكير باليوم الآخر وما يتم فيه من ثواب وعقاب للتجافي عن الدنيا والإِقبال على الآخرة.

3- استحسان ضرب الأمثال من أهل العلم.

4- كفر النعم بسبب زوالها والانتقام من أهلها.

5- تكذيب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ما جاء به، ولو بالإِعراض عنه وعدم العمل به يجر البلاء والعذاب.
________________**
1 لمّا كانت الهجرة لله ولرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قرن الله تعالى اسمه مع اسم نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: { (ثم إن ربك} أي بمغفرته ورحمته للذين هاجروا.
2 هاجروا أولا إلى الحبشة ثم إلى المدينة النبوية.
3 أي: من بعد الحال التي كانت أيام تعذيبهم وفتنتهم على يد المشركين.
4 جائز أن يكون الظرف متعلقاً بقوله: {لغفور رحيم} وجائز أن يكون معمولاً لفعل محذوف تقديره: اذكر ومعنى تجادل: تخاصم وتحاج عن نفسها وفي الحديث: "أن كل نفس يوم القيامة تقول: نفسي نفسي" لشدة الهول.
5 هي مكة وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد دعا على أهلها فقال: "اللهم أشدد وطأتك على مضر واجعلها عليهم سنين كسني يوسف" فابتلوا بالقحط حتى أكلوا العظام.
6 من البرّ والبحر، هذا كقوله تعالى: {يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء} .
7 وقيل: إنّ القرية هذه هي المدينة قالت هذا حفصة وعائشة زوجتا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذلك لما قتل عثمان واشتد البلاء بأهل المدينة وعموم الآية ظاهر، وكونها مكة أظهر.**
******************************
**فَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا وَاشْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ (114) إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (115) وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ (116) مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (117) وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا مَا قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (118)* *
شرح الكلمات:**

فكلوا: أي أيها الناس.

حلالاً طيباً: أي غير حرام ولا مستقذر.

واشكروا نعمة الله عليكم: أي بعبادته وبالانتهاء إلى ما أحل لكم عما حرمه عليكم.

إن كنتم إياه تعبدون: أي إن كنتم تعبدونه وحده فامتثلوا أمره، فكلوا مما أحل لكم وذروا ما حرم عليكم.

الميتة: أي ما مات من الحيوان حتف أنفه من غير تذكية شرعية.

والدم: أي الدم المسفوح السائل لا المختلط باللحم والعظم.

وما أهل لغير الله به: أي ما ذكر عليه غير اسم الله تعالى.

غير باغٍ ولا عاد: أي غير باغ على أحد، ولا عادٍ أي متجاوز حد الضرورة.

ولا  تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب: أي لا تحللوا ولا تحرموا بألسنتكم كذباً  على الله فتقولوا هذا حلال وهذا حرام بدون تحليل ولا تحريم من الله تعالى.

وعلى الذين هادوا: أي اليهود.

حرمنا ما قصصنا عليك من قبل: أي في سورة الأنعام.

**معنى الآيات:**

امتن  الله عز وجل على عباده، فأذن لهم أن يأكلوا مما رزقهم من الحلال الطيب  ويشكروه على ذلك بعبادته وحده وهذا شأن من يعبد الله تعالى وحده، فإنه  يشكره على ما أنعم به عليه، وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ1 عَلَيْكُمُ  ٱلْمَيْتَةَ وَٱلْدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ ٱلْخَنْزِيرِ وَمَآ أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ  ٱللَّهِ بِهِ } فلا تحرموا ما لم يحرم عليكم كالسائبة والبحيرة والوصيلة  التي حرمها المشركون افتراء على الله وكذبا. وقوله { فَمَنِ ٱضْطُرَّ }  منكم أي خاف على نفسه ضرر الهلاك بالموت لشدة الجوع وكان { غَيْرَ بَاغٍ }  على أحد ولا معتدٍ ما أحل له إلى ما حرم عليه فليأكل ما يدفع به غائلة  الجوع ولا إثم عليه { فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } فيغفر للمضطر كما  يغفر للتائب ويرحم المضطر فيأذن له في الأكل دفعاً للضرر رحمة به كما يرحم  من أناب إليه.

وقوله:  { وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ ٱلْكَذِبَ 2هَـٰذَا  حَلاَلٌ وَهَـٰذَا حَرَامٌ لِّتَفْتَرُواْ عَلَىٰ ٱللَّهِ ٱلْكَذِبَ } أي  ينهاهم عن التحريم والتحليل من تلقاء أنفسهم بأن يصفوا الشيء بأنه حلالٌ أو  حرامٌ لمجرد قولهم بألسنتهم الكذب: هذا حلال وهذا حرام كما يفعل المشركون  فحللوا وحرموا بدون وحي إلهي ولا شرع سماوي. ليؤول قولهم وصنيعهم ذلك إلى  الإِفتراء على الله والكذب عليه. مع أن الكاذب على الله لا يفلح أبداً  لقوله { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَىٰ ٱللَّهِ ٱلْكَذِبَ لاَ  يُفْلِحُونَ مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ }3 وإن تمتعوا قليلاً في الدنيا بمالٍ أو ولد  أو عزةٍ وسلطان فإن ذلك متاع قليل جداً ولا يعتبر صاحبه مفلحاً ولا فائزاً.  فإن وراء ذلك العذاب الآخروي الأليم الدائم الذي لا ينقطع. وقوله تعالى: {  وَعَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ 4حَرَّمْنَا مَا قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ مِن  قَبْلُ } يخاطب الله تعالى رسوله فيقول: كما حرمنا على هذه الأمة المسلمة  الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به، حرمنا على اليهود ما  قصصنا عليك من قبل في سورة الأنعام.

إذ قال تعالى{ وَعَلَى  ٱلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ ٱلْبَقَرِ  وَٱلْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَآ إِلاَّ مَا حَمَلَتْ  ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ ٱلْحَوَايَآ أَوْ مَا ٱخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ } [الآية:  146]. وحرم هذا الذي حرم عليهم بسبب ظلمٍ منهم فعاقبهم الله فحرم عليهم  هذه الطيبات التي أحلها لعباده المؤمنين. ولذا قال تعالى { وَمَا  ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـٰكِن كَانُوۤاْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ }.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:
**
1-  يجب مقابلة النعم بالشكر فمن غير العدل أن يكفر العبد نعم الله تعالى عليه  فلا يشكره عليها بذكره وحمده وطاعته بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه.

2- بيان المحرمات من المطاعم وهي الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله.

3- بيان الرخصة في الأكل من المحرمات المذكورة لدفع غائلة الموت.

4- حرمة التحريم والتحليل بغير دليل شرعي قطعي لا ظني إلا ما غلب على الظن تحريمه.

5- حرمة الكذب على الله وأن الكاذب على الله لا يفلح في الآخرة وفلاحه في الدنيا جزيء قليل لا قيمة له.. هذا إن أفلح.

6- قد يحرم العبد النعم بسبب ظلمه فكم حرمت أمة الإِسلام من نعم بسبب ظلمها في عصور انحطاطها.
___________________**
1 هذه الجملة بيان لمضمون جملة: {فكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالاً طيباً} لتمييز الطيبّ من الخبيث وذكر تعالى هنا أربع محرمات وهي عشر جاءت في سورة المائدة إلا أنّ هذه الأربعة هي الأصول وما دونها تابع لها: المنخنقة، والموقوذة، والمتردية، والنطيحة وما أكل السبع وما ذبح على النصب فالخمسة الأولى تابعة للميتة والسادسة تابعة لما أهل به لغير الله.
2 {الكذب} منصوب على المفعولية المطلقة أي: مطلق الكذب.
3 جملة: {متاع قليل} جملة بيانية في جواب قول من قال: كيف لا يفلحون وهم يمتعون بالطعام والشراب والنساء والأموال؟ فأجيب بأن هذا متاع قليل جداً بالنظر إلى ما في الآخرة.
4 تقديم الجار والمجرور: {وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا} للاهتمام وللإشارة إلى أنّ ذلك التحريم كان انتقاماً منهم ولم يكن شرعاً لإكمالهم وإسعادهم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النحل - (12)  
الحلقة (547)
تفسير سورة النحل مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 166الى صــــ 171)

*

*{ ثُمَّ  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ عَمِلُواْ ٱلسُّوۤءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابُواْ  مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوۤاْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ  رَّحِيمٌ } (119) { إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتاً لِلَّهِ حَنِيفاً وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ } (120) { شَاكِراً لأَنْعُمِهِ ٱجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } (121) { وَآتَيْنَاهُ فِي ٱلْدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَإِنَّهُ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } (122) { ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ أَنِ ٱتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ } (123) { إِنَّمَا  جُعِلَ ٱلسَّبْتُ عَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَيَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ }(124)
**شرح الكلمات:**

ثم إن ربك للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة: أي ثم إن ربك غفورٌ رحيمٌ للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة ثم تابوا.

من بعدها: أي من بعد الجهالة والتوبة.

إن إبراهيم كان أمة: أي إماماً جامعاً لخصال الخير كلها قدوة يقتدى به في ذلك.

قانتاً لله حنيفاً: أي مطيعاً لله حنيفاً: مائلاً إلى الدين القيم الذي هو الإسلام.

اجتباه: أي ربه اصطفاه للخلة بعد الرسالة والنبوة.

وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة: هي الثناء الحسن من كل أهل الأديان السماوية.

إنما  جعل السبت على الذين اختلفوا فيه: أن اليهود أمروا بتعظيم الجمعة فرفضوا  وأبوا إلا السبت ففرض الله عليهم ذلك وشدد لهم فيه عقوبة لهم.

**معنى الآيات:**

بعدما  نددت الآيات في سياق طويل بالشرك وإنكار البعث والنبوة من قبل المشركين  الجاحدين المعاندين، وقد أوشك سياق السورة على الانتهاء فتح الله تعالى باب  التوبة لهم وقال: { ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ } أي بالمغفرة والرحمة {  لِلَّذِينَ عَمِلُواْ ٱلسُّوۤءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ1 } فأشركوا بالله غيره وأنكروا  وحيه وكذبوا بلقائه { ثُمَّ تَابُواْ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ } فوحدوه تعالى  بعبادته وأقروا بنبوة رسوله وآمنوا بلقائه واستعدوا له بالصالحات {  وَأَصْلَحُوۤاْ } ما كانوا قد أفسدوه من قلوبهم وأعمالهم وأحوالهم { إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا } من بعد هذه التوبة 2والأوبة الصحيحة { لَغَفُورٌ  رَّحِيمٌ } بهم. 
فكانت بشرى لهم على لسان كتاب ربهم. وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ 3كَانَ أُمَّةً4 قَانِتاً لِلَّهِ حَنِيفاً وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ  ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ شَاكِراً لأَنْعُمِهِ ٱجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ فِي ٱلْدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَإِنَّهُ فِي  ٱلآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ أَنِ ٱتَّبِعْ 5 مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ } إنه لما  كان من شبه المشركين أنهم على دين أبيهم إبراهيم باني البيت وشارع المناسك  ومحرم الحرم، واليهود والنصارى كذلك يدعون أنهم على ملة إبراهيم فأصر  الجميع على أنه متبع لملة إبراهيم وأنه على دينه ورفضوا الإِسلام بدعوى ما  هم عليه هو دين الله الذي جاء به إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء عليه السلام، ومن  باب إبطال الباطل وإزاحة ستار الشبه وتنقية الحق لدعوة الحق والدين الحق  ذكر تعالى جملةً من حياة إبراهيم الروحية والدينية كمثال حي ناطق لكل عاقل  إذا نظر إليه عرف هل هو متبع لإبراهيم يعيش على ملته أو هو على غير ذلك. 
فقال تعالى { إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً6 } أي إماماً صالحاً جامعاً  لخصال الخير، يقتدي به كل راغب في الخير.
 هذا أولاً
 وثانياً أنه كان قانتاً  أي مطيعاً لربه فلا يعصي له أمراً ولا نهياً
 ثالثاً لم يك من المشركين  بحال من الأحوال بل هو بريء من الشرك وأهله، 
ورابعاً كان شاكراً لأنعم الله  تعالى عليه أي صارفاً نعم الله عليه فيما يرضي الله، 
خامساً اجتباه ربه أي  اصطفاه لرسالته وخلته لأنه أحب الله أكثر من كل شيء فتخلل حب الله قلبه  فلم يبق لغيره في قلبه مكان.
*
*فخالّه  الله أي بادله خلة بخلّة فكان خليل الرحمن. 
سادساً وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم  الذي هو الإِسلام، 
سابعاً وآتاه في الدنيا حسنة وهي الثناء الحسن والذكر  الجميل من جميع أهل الأديان الإلهية الأصل. 
ثامناً وإنه في الآخرة لمن  الصالحين الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت  ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر، وهي منزلة من أشرف المنازل وأسماها.
  تاسعاً مع جلالة قدر النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفعة مكانته أمره الله  تعالى أن يتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً.

هذا  هو إبراهيم فمن أحق بالنسبة إليه، المشركون؟ لا! اليهود؟ لا، النصارى؟ لا!  المسلمون الموحدون؟ نعم نعم اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في زمرتهم وأكرمنا  يوم تكرمهم.

وقالى  تعالى: { إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ ٱلسَّبْتُ 7عَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ }  فيه دليل على بطلان دعوى اليهود أنهم على ملة إبراهيم ودينه العظيم، إذ  تعظيم السبت لم يكن من دين إبراهيم، وإنما سببه أن الله تعالى أوحى إلى أحد  أنبيائهم أن يأمر بني إسرائيل بتعظيم الجمعة فاختلفوا في ذلك وآثروا السبت  عناداً ومكابرة فكتب الله عليهم تعظيم السبت.
 وقوله { وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَيَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ } فيه وعيد لهم وأنه سيجزيهم سوءاً على تمردهم على أنبيائهم  واختلافهم عليهم.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- باب التوبة مفتوح لكل ذي ذنب عَظُم أو صغُر على شرط صدق التوبة بالإِقلاع الفوري والندم والاستغفار الدائم وإصلاح الفاسد.

2- تقرير التوحيد والإِعلان عن شأن إبراهيم عليه السلام وبيان كمالاته وإنعام الله عليه.

3- بيان أن سبت اليهود هو من نقم الله عليهم لا من نعمه وأفضاله عليهم.
*
*_______________**
1 الجهالة: انتفاء العلم بما يجب أن يعلم، والمراد بجهالتهم: جهالتهم بأدلة الشرع المحرّمة للشرك والكفر والفساد، والموجبة للتوحيد وطاعة الله ورسوله. والباء: في {بجهالة} : للملابسة وهي في موضع الحال من ضمير عملوا.
2 وجائز أن يعود الضمير على الجهالة أيضاً كما جائز أن يعود على التوبة.
3 {إنّ إبراهيم} ؛ هذه الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً ابتدائياً لغرض التنويه بدين الإسلام الذي هو دين إبراهيم من قبل.
4 الأمّة: الجامع للخير، والقانت: المطيع لله تعالى، والحنيف: المائل إلى الحق المجانب للباطل.
5 في الآية الدليل على جواز اتباع الأفضل للمفضول ولا تبعة على الفاضل أي: لا غضاضة عليه ولا مساس بمقامه.
6 قال مالك: بلغني أنّ عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: يرحم الله معاذً كان امّة قانتاً فقيل له: يا أبا عبد الرحمن إنّما ذكر الله عزّ وجلّ بهذا إبراهيم عليه السلام فقال عبد الله: "إن الأمة الذي يعلم الناس الخير وإن القانت: هو المطيع".
7 أي: لم يكن في شرع إبراهيم ولا من دينه، إذ كان. دين إبراهيم سمحاً لا تغليظ فيه والسبت تغليظ على اليهود في ترك الأعمال وترك التبسّط في المعاش بسبب اختلافهم فيه أي: اختلفوا في يوم الجمعة بعدما أمروا بتعظيمه فأبت اليهود إلا السبت بدعوى أن الله فرغ من الخلق فيه. واختار النصارى الأحد: لأن الله ابتدأ الخلق فيه، وهدى الله أمّة الإسلام ليوم الجمعة الذي اختلفوا فيه ففي البخاري يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "نحن الآخرون الأوّلون يوم القيامة، ونحن أوّل من يدخل الجنة بيد أنهم أوتوا الكتاب من قبلنا وأوتيناه من بعدهم فاختلفوا فيه فهدانا الله لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق، فهذا يومهم الذي اختلفوا فيه فهدانا الله له (يوم الجمعة".**
*

*******************************  *****
*
*{ ٱدْعُ  إِلَىٰ سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِٱلْحِكْمَةِ وَٱلْمَوْعِظَةِ ٱلْحَسَنَةِ  وَجَٰدِلْهُم بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن  ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين  َ } 125 { وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ } 126 { وَٱصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلاَّ بِٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِّمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ } (127) { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ مَعَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَواْ وَّٱلَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ }(128)
**شرح الكلمات:**

إلى سبيل ربك: أي إلى طاعته إذ طاعة الله موصلة إلى رضوانه وإنعامه فهي سبيل الله.

بالحكمة: أي بالقرآن والمقالة المحكمة الصحيحة ذات الدليل الموضح للحق.

والموعظة الحسنة: هي مواعظ القرآن، والقول الرقيق الحسن.

وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن: أي بالمجادلة التي هي أحسن من غيرها.

لهو خيرٌ للصابرين: أي خيرٌ من الإِنتقام عاقبةٌ.

ولا تك في ضيقٍ مما يمكرون: أي لا تهتم بمكرهم، ولا يضيق صدرك به.

مع الذين اتقوا: أي اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي.

والذين هم محسنون: أي في طاعة الله، ومعيته تعالى هي نصره وتأييده لهم في الدنيا.

**معنى الآيات:**

يخاطب  الرب تعالى رسوله تشريفاً وتكليفاً: { ٱدْعُ إِلَىٰ سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ 1} أي  إلى دينه وهو الإِسلام سائر الناس، وليكن دعاؤك { بِٱلْحِكْمَةِ } التي هي  القرآن الكريم الحكيم { وَٱلْمَوْعِظَةِ ٱلْحَسَنَةِ } وهي مواعظ القرآن  وقصصه وأمثاله، وترغيبه وترهيبه، { وَجَٰدِلْهُم بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ }  أي خاصمهم بالمخاصمة التي هي أحسن وهي الخالية من السب والشتم والتعريض  بالسوء، فإن ذلك أدعى لقبول الخصم الحق وما يدعي إليه، وقوله تعالى: {  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ } من الناس {  وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين  َ } وسيجزيهم المهتدي بهداه، والضال  بضلاله، كما هو أعلم بمن ضل واهتدى أزلاً. 
فهون على نفسك ولا تشطط في دعوتك  فتضر بنفسك، والأمر ليس إليك. بل لربك يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء وما عليك  إلا الدعوة بالوصف الذي وصف لك، بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، والمجادلة بالتي  هي أحسن، وقوله تعالى { وَإِنْ 2عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا  عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ } لا أكثر، { وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ } وتركتم المعاقبة {  لَهُوَ } أي صبركم { خَيْرٌ } لكم من المعاقبة على الذنب والجناية، وقوله  تعالى: { وَٱصْبِرْ } على ترك ما عزمت عليه أيها الرسول من التمثيل  بالمشركين جزاء تمثيلهم بعمك حمزه، فأمره بالصبر ولازمه ترك المعاقبة  والتمثيل معاً، وقوله: { وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلاَّ بِٱللَّهِ } أي إلا بتوفيقه  وعونه، فكن مع ربك تستمد منه الصبر كما تستمد منه العون والنصر، وقوله  تعالى: { وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ } أي على عدم اهتدائهم إلى الحق والأخذ  به والسير في طريقه الذي هو الإسلام { وَلاَ تَكُ3 فِي ضَيْقٍ } نفسي يؤلمك  { مِّمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ } بك فإن الله تعالى كافيك مكرهم وشرهم إنه معك فلا  تخف ولا تحزن لأنه مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون، وأنت منهم. وقوله {  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ4 مَعَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَواْ وَّٱلَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ }  يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين أنه عز وجل بنصره وتأييده ومعونته وتوفيقه مع  الذين اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي فلم يتركوا فرائض دينه، ولم يفشوا محارمه  والذين هم محسنون في طاعة ربهم إخلاصاً في النية والقصد، وأداء على نحو ما  شرع الله وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:
**
1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الله تعالى أي إلى الإِسلام وهو واجب كفائي، إذا قامت به جماعة أجزأ ذلك عنهم.

2-  بيان أسلوب الدعوة وهو أن يكون بالكتاب والسنة وأن يكون خالياً من العنف  والغلظة والشدة، وأن تكون المجادلة بالتي هي أحسن من غيرها.

3- جواز المعاقبة بالأخذ بقدر ما أخذ من المرء، وتركها صبراً واحتساباً أفضل.

4- معية الله تعالى ثابتة لأهل التقوى والإِحسان، وهي معية نصرٍ وتأييد وتسديد.
*

*___________________**
1 قال القرطبي: هذه الآية نزلت بمكة في وقت مهادنة قريش، وأمره أن يدعو إلى دين لله وشرعه بتلّطف ولين دون مخاشنة وعنف، وهكذا ينبغي أن يدعو المسلمون إلى يوم القيامة.
2 جمهور المفسرين على أن هذه الآية: {وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا ... } الخ نزلت بالمدينة في شأن قتل حمزة والتمثيل به رضي الله عنه وأرضاه يوم أحد ذكر ذلك البخاري وغيره وفي الآية دليل على وجوب المماثلة في القصاص ويحرم عدمها. وفي الآية دليل لمن قال بجواز أخذ مال من أخذ مال غيره إذا لم يتمكن منه بعلمه ورضاه على شرط أن لا يأخذ أكثر مما أخذ.
3 الضيق والضَيق: بالكسر والفتح، يقال: في صدره ضيق وضِيق بالكسر والفتح، وقيل: الضيق بالفتح في الصدر، والضيق بالكسر في الدار والثوب ونحوهما.
4 قيل: لهرم بن حبان عند موته: أوصنا فقال: أوصيكم بآيات الله وآخر سورة النحل: {ادع إلى سبيل ربك..} إلى {محسنون} .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (1)  
الحلقة (548)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 172الى صــــ 176)

**الجزء الخامس عشر**
**سورة الإسراء
مكية
وآياتها عشر ومائة**

**{ سُبْحَانَ  ٱلَّذِى أَسْرَىٰ بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ ٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلْحَرَامِ إِلَىٰ  ٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلأَقْصَا ٱلَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ  آيَاتِنَآ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلبَصِيرُ }(1)
**شرح الكلمات:**

سبحان: أي تنزه وتقدس عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله وهو الله جل جلاله.

بعبده: أي بعبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

من المسجد الحرام: أي الذي بمكة.

إلى المسجد الأقصى: أي الذي ببيت المقدس.

من آياتنا: أي من عجائب قدرتنا ومظاهرها في الملكوت الأعلى.

**معنى الآية الكريمة:**

نزه  الرب تبارك وتعالى نفسه عما نسب إليه المشركون من الشركاء والبنات وصفات  المحدثين، فقال: { سُبْحَانَ1 ٱلَّذِى أَسْرَىٰ بِعَبْدِهِ 2} أي محمد بن  عبدالله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم القرشي العدناني { لَيْلاً مِّنَ  ٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلْحَرَامِ } أي بالليل من المسجد الحرام بمكة إذ أخرج من بيت  أم هانئ وغسل قلبه بماء زمزم وحشي إيماناً وحكمة، ثم أسرى به من المسجد  الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى بيت المقدس، وأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جمع  الله تعالى له الأنبياء في المسجد الأقصى وصلى بهم إماماً فكان بذلك إمام  الأنبياء وخاتمهم ثم عرج به إلى السماء سماء بعد سماء يجد في كل سماء  مقربيها إلى أن انتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى عندها جنة المأوى ثم عرج به إلى أن  انتهى إلى مستوى سمع فيه صرير الأقلام وقوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِي بَارَكْنَا  حَوْلَهُ } أي حول المسجد3 الأقصى معنى حوله خارجة وذلك بالأشجار والأنهار  والثمار أما داخله فالبركة الدينية بمضاعفة الصلاة فيه أي أجرها إذ الصلاة  فيه بخمسمائة صلاة أجراً ومثوبة وقوله تعالى { لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَآ }  تعليل للاسراء والمعراج وهو أنه تعالى أسرى بعبده وعرج به ليريه من عجائب  صنعه في مخلوقاته في الملكوت الأعلى، وليكون ما علمه من طريق الوحي قد علمه  بالرؤية والمشاهدة.
 وقوله تعالى { إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلبَصِيرُ }  يعني تعالى نفسه بأنه هو السميع لأقوال عباده البصير بأعمالهم وأحوالهم  فاقتضت حكمته هذا الاسراء العجيب ليزداد الذين آمنوا إيماناً وليرتاب  المرتابون ويزدادون كفراً وعناداً.

**هداية الآية الكريمة:

من هداية الآية الكريمة:**

1-  تقرير عقيدة الإِسراء والمعراج بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالروح والجسد  4معاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، ثم إلى السماوات العلى، إلى  مستوى سمع فيه صرير الأقلام وأوحى إليه تعالى ما أوحى وفرض عليه وعلى أمته  الصلوات الخمس.

2-  شرف المساجد الثلاثة: الحرام، ومسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمسجد  الأقصى أما المسجدان الحرام والأقصى فقد ذكرا بالنص وأما مسجد الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقد ذكر بالإِشارة والإِيماء إذ قول الأقصى يقتضي قصياً،  فالقصي هو المسجد النبوي والأقصى هو مسجد بيت المقدس.

3-  بيان الحكمة في الإِسراء والمعراج وهي أن يرى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعيني رأسه ما كان آمن به وعلمه من طريق الوحي فأصبح الغيب لدى رسول الله  شهادة.
________________**
1 روي أنّ طلحة بن عبيد الله الفيّاض أحد العشر المبشرين بالجنة سأل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن معنى سبحان الله فقال: "تنزيه الله عن كل سوء" وأسرى: فيها لغتان: أسرى وسرى فصيحتان، وجمع اللغتين في بيت واحد هو:
حيّ النضيرة ربُة الخدر
أسرت إليَّ ولم تكن تسري
وقيل: أسرى من أوّل الليل، وسرى من آخره، والإسراء، والسُّرى: سير الليل.
2 قالت العلماء: لو كان هناك اسم للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أشرف من اسم عبد لسمّاه به في هذه الحال العليّة، وفي معناه قال الشاعر:
يا قوم قلبي عند زهراء
يعرفه السامع والرائي
لا تدعُني إلاّ بياعبدها
فإنه أشرف أسمائي
*
*3 المسجد الحرام: أول مسجد بني في الأرض، ويليه المسجد الأقصى والزمن بينهما أربعون سنة، والمسجد النبوي بني بعدهما بقرون طويلة، فهذه الثلاثة أشرف المساجد على الإطلاق وعليه فمن نذر صلاة فيها وجب عليه الوفاء بالصلاة فيها، ومن نذر الصلاة في مسجدٍ غيرها جاز أن يصلي في أي مسجد آخر.
4 لا قيمة للقول بأن الإسراء كان بالروح فقط إذ لو كان بالروح لكان من المنام، ولما قال تعالى: {أسرى بعده ليلاً} ولما قالت أم هانىء: لا تحدّث الناس فيكذبوك، ولا فضّل أبو بكر بقلب الصديق ولا ما أمكن قريشا التشنيع والتكذيب، ولما ارتد أفراد عن الإسلام بتشنيع قريش، وأما إطلاق لفظ الرؤيا على المنام خاصة فليس بذاك إذ قد يطلق لفظ الرؤيا على الرؤية في اليقظة، وأعظم دليل في قوله تعالى: {ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المتهى} أي: رأي الرسول جبريل مرّة أخرى في الجنة في السماء ليلة الإسراء والمعراج كما رآه أول مرّة في جياد بمكة.
3 حدثنا شيخنا الطيب العقبى خريج المسجد النبوي الشريف: أنّه ألقى كلمة في الروضة بالمسجد النبوي ففتح الله تعالى عليه فذكر أنّ المسجد النبوي أشير إليه في آية الإسراء فهو إذاً مذكور في القرآن بالإيماء كما ذكرت في التفسير.**
****************************
**{ وَآتَيْنَآ مُوسَى ٱلْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِّبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَلاَّ تَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِي وَكِيلاً } (2) { ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْداً شَكُوراً } (3){ وَقَضَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً } (4) { فَإِذَا  جَآءَ وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَاداً لَّنَآ أُوْلِي  بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُواْ خِلاَلَ ٱلدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْداً مَّفْعُولاً } (5) { ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ ٱلْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُ  م بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً }(6)
**شرح الكلمات:**

وآتينا موسى الكتاب: أي التوراة.

وجعلناه هدى: أي جعلنا الكتاب أو موسى هدى أي هادياً لبني إسرائيل.

وكيلاً: أي حفيظاً أو شريكاً.

من حملنا: أي في السفينة.

وقضينا: أي أعلمناهم قضاء نافيهم.

في الكتاب: أي التوراة.

علواً كبيراً: أي بغياً عظيماً.

أولاهما: أي أولى المرتين.

فجاسوا خلال: أي ترددوا جائين ذاهبين وسط الديار يقتلون ويفسدون.

وعداً مفعولا: أي منجزاً لم يتخلف.

**معنى الآيات:**

يخبر  تعالى أنه هو الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى  وأنه هو الذي آتى موسى الكتاب أي التوراة فهو تعالى المتفضل على محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وعلى أمته بالإِسراء به والمعراج وعلى موسى بإعطائه الكتاب  ليكون هدى وبياناً لبني إسرائيل فهو متفضل أيضاً على بني إسرائيل فله الحمد  وله المنة.

وقوله:  { وَجَعَلْنَاهُ } أي الكتاب { هُدًى } أي بياناً لبني إسرائيل يهتدون إلى  سُبُل الكمال والإِسعاد وقوله: { أَلاَّ تَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِي وَكِيلاً  } أي آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل من أجل ألا يتخذوا من  غيري حفيظاً لهم يشركونه بي بالتوكل عليه وتفويض أمرهم إليه ناسين لي وأنا  ربهم وولي نعمتهم.
 وقوله تعالى: { ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ }  أي يا ذرية1 من حملنا مع نوح اشكروني كما شكرني نوح على انجائي إياه في  السفينة مع أصحابه فيها، إنه أي نوحاً { كَانَ عَبْداً2 شَكُوراً } فكونوا  أنتم مثله فاشكروني بعبادتي ووحدوني ولا تتركوا طَاعَتِي ولا تشركوا بي  سِوَايَ.

وقوله  تعالى { وَقَضَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ  لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً }  يخبر تعالى بأنه أعلم بني إسرائيل بقضائه فيهم وذلك في كتابهم التوراة  أنهم يفسدون في الأرض بارتكاب المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب، ويعلون في الأرض  بالجراءة على الله وظلم الناس { عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً } أي عظيماً. 
ولا بد أن  ما قضاه واقع وقوله تعالى: { فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا } أي وقت  المرة الأولى { بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَاداً لَّنَآ أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ  3شَدِيدٍ } أي قوة وبطش في الحرب شديد، وتم هذا لما أفسدوا وظلموا بانتهاك  حدود الشرع والإِعراض عن طاعة الله تعالى حتى قتلوا نبيهم " أرميا " عليه  السلام وكان هذا على يد الطاغية جالوت فغزاهم من أرض الجزيرة ففعل بهم مع  جيوشه ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { فَجَاسُواْ 4خِلاَلَ ٱلدِّيَارِ } ذاهبين  جائين قتلاً وفتكاً وإفساداً نقمة الله على بني إسرائيل لإفسادهم وبغيهم  البغي العظيم.

ووقوله  تعالى: { وَكَانَ وَعْداً مَّفْعُولاً } أي ما حصل لهم في المرة الأولى 5من  الخراب والدمار ومن أسبابه كان بوعد من الله تعالى منجزاً فوفاة لهم، لأنه  قضاه وأعلمهم به في كتابهم. وقوله: { ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ ٱلْكَرَّةَ  عَلَيْهِمْ } أي بعد سنين طويلة وبنو إسرائيل مضطهدون مشردون نبتت منهم  نابتة وطالبت بأن يعين لهم ملكاً يقودهم إلى الجهاد وكان ذلك كما تقدم في  سورة البقرة جاهدوا وقتل داود جالوت وهذا معنى { ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ  ٱلْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ } وقوله: { وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُ  م بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ  وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً } أي رجالاً في الحروب وكثرت أموالهم  وأولادهم وتكونت لهم دولة سادت العالم على عهد داود وسليمان عليهما السلام.
**هداية الآيات:**

1- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على الأمتين الإِسلامية والإِسرائيلية.

2- بيان سر إنزال الكتب وهو هداية الناس إلى عبادة الله تعالى وتوحيده فيها.

3-  وجوب شكر الله تعالى على نعمه إذ كان نوح عليه السلام إذا أكل الأكلة قال  الحمد لله، وإذا شرب الشربة قال الحمد لله، وإذا لبس حذاءه قال الحمد لله  وإذا قضى حاجة قال الحمد لله فسمى عبداً شكوراً وكذا كان رسول الله  والصالحون من أمته إلى اليوم.

4- ما قضاه الله تعالى كائن، وما وعد به ناجز، والإِيمان بذلك واجب.

5- التنديد بالإِفساد والظلم والعلو في الأرض، وبيان سوء عاقبتها.
____________________**
1 قرىء ذَرية بفتح الذال، وقرىء ذرية بكسر الذال أيضاً فهي إذا مثلثة واللفظ مشتق من الذرء، الذي هو الخلق، فيقال: ذرأ يذرأ ذرأ: إذا خلق وفي الآية تذكير بني إسرائيل بواجب الشكر أي أشكروا كما شكر نوح، وفيها تعريض لهم بأنهم إذا لم يشكروا يؤخذوا كما أخذ قوم نوح.
2 أثنى تعالى على عبده نوح بكثرة الشكر لأنّ شكور: من صيغ المبالغة معناه كثيرالشكر روي أنه كان إذا أكل قال الحمد لله الذي أطعمني، ولو شاء لأجاعني، د إذا شرب قال: الحمد لله الذي أرواني ولوشاء لأظمأني، وإذا اكتسى قال: الحمد لله الذي كساني ولو شاء لأعراني.
3 قال: {عباداً لنا} ولم يقل: عبادي لأنهم أهل كفر وشرك وفسق فلم يشرفهم بالإضافة إليه ووصفهم بأنهم من ملكه فسخرّهم لتأديب عباده الذين فسقوا عن أمره وخرجوا عن طاعته.
4 الجوس: وهو مصدر جاس يجوس جوساً معناه: التخلل في البلاد وطرقها ذهاباً وإياباً لتتبع ما فيها، والمراد به تتبع المقاتلة لقتالهم.
5 في هذه الآيات ذكر مجمل لتاريخٍ بني إسرائيل بدءاً من دولة يوشع بن نون بعد فتحه لبلاد القدس، وطرد العمالقة منها، وإقامة دولة فيها لأوّل مرة وختاماً بطردهم على أيدي الرومان وذلك سنة مائة وخمس وثلاثين بعد ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام، وقسمت الآيات هذا التاريخ قسمين معبرة عنه بالمرتين: الأولى بدءاً من دولة يوشع بن نون واستمرت إلى أن عاثوا في الأرض وفسدوا فيها بالفسق والفجور فسلط عليه البابليين فأسقطوا دولتهم، ومزّقوا ملكهم واستمروا مشتتين إلى أن ملّكوا طالوت وقاتلوا معه على عهد نبي الله حزقيل فهزموا جالوت البابلي، وإلى هذا الإشارة بقوله تعالى: {ثم رددنا لكم الكرّة عليهم وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيراً} إذ تكونت لهم دولة عظيمة على عهد كل من طالوت وداود وسليمان واستمرّت حتي فسقوا وفجروا فاستحقوا العذاب فسلّط الله عليهم بختنصر البابلي أيضاً فأحرق هيكل سليمان، ودمّر أورشليم فتركها خراباً ودماراً، وهذه هي المرة الآخرة ثم أنجز لهم الله تعالى ما وعدهم بقوله: {عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم} فاجتمعوا وصلحوا وعاد لهم ملكهم فترة من الزمن، وعادوا إلى الفسق والعصيان فعاد الله تعالى عليهم فسلّط عليهم الرومان سنة 135 بعد الميلاد فاحتلوا بلادهم وشرّدوهم في الأرض.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (2)  
الحلقة (549)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 176الى صــــ 180)

**{ إِنْ  أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا  فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ ٱلآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ  ٱلْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا  ْ مَا  عَلَوْاْ تَتْبِيراً } * { عَسَىٰ رَبُّكُمْ أَن يَرْحَمَكُمْ وَإِنْ عُدتُّمْ عُدْنَا وَجَعَلْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيراً }**شرح الكلمات:

إن أحسنتم: أي طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله بالإِخلاص فيها وبأدائها على الوجه المشروع لها.

أحسنتم لأنفسكم: أي أن الأجر والمثوبة والجزاء الحسن يعود عليكم لا على غيركم.

وإن أسأتم: أي في الطاعة فإلى أنفسكم سوء عاقبة الإِساءة.

وعد الآخرة: أي المرة الآخرة المقابلة للأولى وقد تقدمت.

ليسوءوا وجوهكم: اي يقبحوها بالكرب واسوداد الحزن وهم الذل.

وليدخلوا المسجد: أي بيت المقدس.

وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا: أي وليدمروا ما غلبوا عليه من ديار بني إسرائيل تدميراً.

وإن عدتم عدنا: أي وإن رجعتم إلى الفساد والمعاصي عدنا بالتسليط عليكم.

حصيراً: أي محبساً وسجناً وفراشاً يجلسون عليها فهي من فوقهم ومن تحتهم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحديث عن بني إسرائيل فبعد أن أخبرهم تعالى بما حكم به  عليهم في كتابهم أنهم يفسدون في الأرض مرتين ويعلون علواً كبيراً. 
وأنه إذا  جاء مقيات أولى المرتين بعث عليهم عباداً أشداء أقوياء وهم جالوت وجنوده  فقتلوهم وسبوهم، أنه تعالى رد لهم الكرة عليهم فانتصروا عليهم وقتل داود  جالوت وتكونت لهم دولة عظيمة كانت أكثر الدول رجالاً وأوسعها سلطاناً وذلك  لرجوعهم إلى الله تعالى بتطبيق كتابه والتزام شرائعه وهناك قال تعالى لهم: {  إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ } أي إن أحسنتم باتباع الحق  والتزام الطاعة لله ورسوله بفعل المأمورات واجتناب المنهيات والأخذ بسنن  الله تعالى في الاصلاح البشري وإن أسأتم بتعطيل الشريعة والانغماس في  الملاذ والشهوات فإن نتائج ذلك عائدة على أنفسكم حسب سنة الله تعالى:{ مَن يَعْمَلْ سُوۤءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلاَ يَجِدْ لَهُ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَلِيّاً وَلاَ نَصِيراً } [النساء:  123].
 وقوله تعالى: { فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ ٱلآخِرَةِ } أي وقتها المعين  لها، وهي المرة الآخرة بعد الأولى بعث أيضاً عليهم عباداً له وهم بختنصّر  وجنوده بعثهم عليهم ليسودوا وجوههم بما يصيبونهم به من الهم والحزن  والمهانة والذل { وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْمَسْجِدَ } أي بيت المقدس كما دخلوه  أول مرة { وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا  ْ } أي يدمروا ما علو أي ما غلبوا عليه من ديارهم  { تَتْبِيراً } أي تدميراً كاملاً وتحطيما تاماً وحصل لهم هذا لما قتلوا  زكريا ويحيى عليهما السلام وكثيراً من العلماء وبعد أن ظهر فيهم الفسق وفي  نسائهم التبرج والفجور واتخاذ الكعب العالي. كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.

وقوله  تعالى: { عَسَىٰ رَبُّكُمْ أَن1 يَرْحَمَكُمْ } فهذا خَيْر عظيم لهم لو  طلبوه بصدق لفازوا به ولكنهم أعرضوا عنه وعاشوا على التمرد على الشرع  والعصيان لله ورسله. وقوله وإن عدتم عدنا أي وإن عدتم إلى الفسق والفجور  عدنا بتسليط من نشاء من عبادنا فانجزهم الله تعالى ما وعدهم فسلط عليهم  رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين فاجلى بني قينقاع وبني النضير  من المدينة وقتل بني قريضة كما سلط عليهم ملوك أروبا فطاردوهم وساموهم  الخسف وأذاقوهم سوء العذاب في قرون طويلة وقوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَا  جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيراً 2} أي إن كان عذاب الدنيا بالتسلط على  الظالمين وسلبهم حريتهم وإذاقتهم عذاب القتل والأسر والتشريد فإن عذاب  الآخرة هو الحبس والسجن في جهنم تكون حصيراً للكافرين لا يخرجون منها  للكافرين أي الذين يكفرون شرائع الله ونعمه عليهم بتعطيل الأحكام وتضييع  الفرائض وإهمال السنن والانغماس في الملاذ والشهوات.
هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- صدق وعد الله تعالى.

2- تقرير نبوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ مثل هذه الأنباء لا يقصها إلا نبي يوحى إليه.

3- تقرير قاعدة{ مَّنْ عَمِلَ صَـٰلِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَآءَ فَعَلَيْهَا } [فصلت: 46، الجاثية: 15].

4- وجوب الرجاء في الله وهو انتظار الفرج والخير منه وإن طال الزمن.

5- قد يجمع الله تعالى للكافرين بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، وكذا الفاسقون من المؤمنين.
____________________
1 تقدم أن الله تعالى أنجز لهم وعده في قوله {عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم} وأنه رحمهم فصلحوا واستقاموا، وأعادوا بناء دولتهم وسعدوا فيها زمناً ثم عادوا إلى الفسق والفجور فعاد تعالى عليهم فسلط الرومان فتقلوهم وشردوهم وذلك سنة 135 بعد الميلاد، ومن يومئذ انتهى ملك اليهود، واستمرت أورشليم تحت يد الرومان إلى الفتح الإسلامي حيث فتحت على يد عمر رضي الله عنه سنة 16 صالحاً مع أهلها وهي تسمى يومئذ (إلياء) .
2 الحصير المكان الذي يحصر فيه فلا يستطاع الخروج منه ففعيل (حصير) إمَّا أن يكون بمعنى فاعل أي: حاصر أو بمعنى مفعول أي: محصور فيه، وفسّر في التفسير بالسجن وهو كذلك إذ السجن يحصر مَنْ فيه فلا يقدر على الخروج منه.
*************************
{ إِنَّ  هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ  ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْراً  كَبِيراً } (9) { وأَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلآخِرَةِ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } (10) { وَيَدْعُ ٱلإِنْسَانُ بِٱلشَّرِّ دُعَآءَهُ بِٱلْخَيْرِ وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَانُ عَجُولاً } (11) { وَجَعَلْنَا  ٱلَّيلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ فَمَحَوْنَآ آيَةَ ٱلَّيلِ وَجَعَلْنَآ  آيَةَ ٱلنَّهَارِ مُبْصِرَةً لِتَبْتَغُواْ فَضْلاً مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ  وَلِتَعْلَمُواْ عَدَدَ ٱلسِّنِينَ وَٱلْحِسَابَ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ  فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلاً }(12)
**شرح الكلمات:

للتي هي أقوم: أي للطريقة التي هي أعدل وأصوب.

أن لهم أجراً كبيراً: إنه الجنة دار السلام.

أعتدنا لهم عذاباً أليماً: إنه عذاب النار يوم القيامة.

ويدع الإِنسان بالشر: أي على نفسه وأهله إذا هو ضجر وغضب.

وكان الإِنسان عجولا: أي سريع التأثر بما يخطر على باله فلا يتروى ولا يتأمل.

آيتين: أي علامتين دالتين على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته.

فمحونا آية الليل: أي طمسنا نورها بالظلام الذي يعقب غياب الشمس.

مبصرة: أي يبصر الإنسان بها أي بسبب ضوء النهار فيها.

عدد السنين والحساب: أي عدد السنين وانقضائها وابتداء دخولها وحساب ساعات النهار والليل وأوقاتها كالأيام والأسابيع والشهور.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى أن هذا القرآن الكريم1 الذي أنزله على عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم الذي أسرى به ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى يهدي بما  فيه من الدلائل والحجج والشرائع والمواعظ للطريقة والسبيل التي هي أقوم 2أي  أعدل واقصد من سائر الطرق والسبيل إنها الدين القيم الإسلام سبيل السعادة  والكمال في الدارين، { وَيُبَشِّرُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي ويبشر القرآن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ولقاء الله  ووعده ووعيده وعملوا الصالحات وهي الفرائض والنوافل بعد تركهم الكبائر  والمعاصي بأن لهم أجراً كبيراً ألا وهو الجنة، كما يخبر الذين لا يؤمنون  بالآخرة أن الله تعالى أعد أي هيأ لهم عذاباً أليماً في جهنم.

وقوله  تعالى { وَيَدْعُ ٱلإِنْسَانُ بِٱلشَّرِّ دُعَآءَهُ بِٱلْخَيْرِ 3} يخبر  تعالى عن الإِنسان في ضعفه وقلة إدراكه لعواقب الأمور من أنه إذا ضجر أو  غضب يدعو على نفسه وأهله بالشر غير مفكر في عاقبة دعائه لو استجاب الله  تعالى له.
 يدعو بالشر دعاءه بالخير أي كدعائه بالخير، وقوله: { وَكَانَ  ٱلإِنْسَانُ عَجُولاً4 } أي كثير العجلة يستعجل في الأمور كلها هذا طبعه ما  لم يتأدب بآداب القرآن ويتخلق بأخلاقه فإن هو استقام على منهج القرآن تبدل  طبعه وأصبح ذا توأدة وحلم وصبر وأناة. وقوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱلَّيلَ  وَٱلنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ } أي علامتين على وجودنا وقدرتنا وعلمنا وحكمتنا،  وقوله { فَمَحَوْنَآ 5آيَةَ ٱلَّيلِ } أي بطمس نورها، وجعلنا آية النهار  مبصرة أي مضيئة وبين علة ذلك بقوله: { لِتَبْتَغُواْ فَضْلاً مِّن  رَّبِّكُمْ } أي لتطلبوا رزقكم بالسعي والكسب في النهار، هذا من جهة ومن  جهة أخرى { وَلِتَعْلَمُواْ عَدَدَ ٱلسِّنِينَ وَٱلْحِسَابَ } أي عدد  السنين وانقضائها وابتداء دخولها وحساب ساعات النهار والليل وأوقاتها  كالأيام والأسابيع والشهور.
 لتوقف مصالحكم الدينية6 والدنيوية على ذلك.  وقوله تعالى: { وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلاً } أي وكل شيء يحتاج  إليه في كمال الإِنسان وسعادته بيناه تبييناً أي في هذا الكتاب الذي يهدي  للتي هي أقوم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان فضل القرآن الكريم، بهدايته إلى الإِسلام الذي هو سبيل السعادة للإِنسان.

2- الوعد والوعيد بشارة المؤمنين العاملين للصالحات، ونذارة الكافرين باليوم الآخر.

3- بيان طبع الإِنسان قبل تهذيبه بالآداب القرآنية والأخلاق النبوية.

4- كون الليل والنهار آيتين تدلان على الله تعالى وتقرران علمه وقدرته وتدبيره.

5- مشروعية علم الحساب وتعلمه.
__________________
1 قوله: {هذا القرآن} الإشارة بهذا إلى القرآن الحاضر بين أيدي الناس المحفوظ في الصدور المكتوب في السطور، وفي الإشارة إليه تنويه بشأنه وعلو مقامه بين الكتب الإلهية.
2 {أقوم} اسم تفضيل من القويم، وأقوم: صفة لمحذوف وهو الطريق أي: الطريق التي هي أقوم من هدي كتاب بني إسرائيل إذ قال فيه: {وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل} فالقرآن أكثر هداية إلى السبيل الأقوم من التوراة.
3 قال ابن عباس وغيره: هو دعاء الرجل على نفسه وولده عند الضجر بما يحب ألا يستجاب له: اللهم أهلكهم ونحوه. 
وحذفت الواو من {يدعُ} كما حذفت من {سندع الزبانية} و {يمح الله الباطل} : لأنه لا ينطق بها لأصلها الساكن.
4 روي أن آدم عليه السلام لما نفخ الله تعالى فيه الروح فانتهت الروح إلى سرّته نظر إلى جسده فذهب لينهض فلم يقدر فذلك قوله تعالى: {وكان الإنسان عجولا} قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ومن مظاهر عجلة الإنسان انه يؤثر العاجل وإن قل على الآجل وإن كثر.
5 قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وقتادة رحمه الله: المراد بالمحو: اللطخة السوداء في القمر ليكون ضوء القمر أقلّ من ضوء الشمس فيتميّز الليل من النهار وما في التفسير أولى أي: جعل الله الليل مظلماً، والنهار مضيئاً لما يترتب على ذلك من مصالح العباد.
6 كمعرفة أوقات الصلاة، وشهر الصيام، والحج، وما إلى ذلك من آجال الديون ونحوها كالعِدد للنساء.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (3)  
الحلقة (550)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 180الى صــــ 186)

*

*{ وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَآئِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ كِتَاباً يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُوراً } (13) { ٱقْرَأْ كِتَٰبَكَ كَفَىٰ بِنَفْسِكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيباً } (14) { مَّنِ  ٱهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ  عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىٰ وَمَا كُنَّا  مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّىٰ نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً } (15) { وَإِذَآ  أَرَدْنَآ أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُواْ  فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا ٱلْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيراً } (16) { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنَ ٱلْقُرُونِ مِن بَعْدِ نُوحٍ وَكَفَىٰ بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرَاً بَصِيراً }(17)
**شرح الكلمات:**

طائره: أي عمله وما قدر له من سعادة وشقاء.

في عنقه: أي ملازم له لا يفارقه حتى يفرغ منه.

عليك حسيبا: أي كفى نفسك حاسباً عليك.

ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى: أي لا تحمل نفس آثمة إثم نفس أخرى.

مترفيها: منعميها من أغنياء ورؤساء.

فحق عليها القول: أي بالعذاب.

وكم أهلكنا: أي أهلكنا كثيراً.

من القرون: أي من أهل القرون السابقة.

خبيراً بصيراً: أي عليماً بصيراً بذنوب العباد.

**معنى الآيات:**

يخبر  تعالى أنه عز وجل لعظيم قدرته، وسعة علمه، وحكمته في تدبيره ألزم كل إنسان  ما قضى به له من عمل وما يترتب على العمل من سعادة أو شقاء في الدارين،  الزمه ذلك بحيث لا يخالفه ولا يتأخر عنه بحال حتى كأنه مربوط بعنقه. هذا  معنى قوله تعالى: { وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَآئِرَهُ1 فِي  عُنُقِهِ }. وقوله تعالى: { وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ كِتَاباً  يَلْقَاهُ 2مَنْشُوراً } أي وفي يوم القيامة يخرج الله تعالى لكل إنسان كتاب  عمله فيلقاه منشوراً أي مفتوحاً أمامه. 
ويقال له: إقرأ كتابك الذي أحصى لك  عملك كله فلم يغادر منه صغيرة ولا كبيرة. وقوله: { كَفَىٰ بِنَفْسِكَ  ٱلْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيباً } أي يكفيك نفسك حاسباً لأعمالك محصياً لها  عليك أيها الإنسان. وقوله تعالى: { مَّنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي  لِنَفْسِهِ } ، أي بعد هذا الإعلام والبيان ينبغي أن يعلم أن من اهتدى  اليوم فآمن بالله ورسوله، ولقاء الله، ووعده ووعيده وعمل صالحاً وتخلّى عن  الشرك والمعاصي فإنما عائد ذلك له، هو الذي ينجو من العذاب، ويسعد في دار  السعادة، وإن من ضل طريق الهدى فكذب ولم يؤمن، وأشرك ولم يوحِّد، وعصى ولم  يطع فإن ذلك الضلال عائد عليه، هو الذي يشقى به ويعذب في جهنم دار العذاب  والشقاء. وقوله { وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ3 أُخْرَىٰ } الوزر الإثم  والذنب والوازرة الحاملة له لتؤخذ به ومعنى الكلام ولا تحمل يوم القيامة  نفس آثمة إثم نفس أخرى، بل كل نفس تتحمل مسئوليتها بنفسها4، والكلام تقرير  لقوله: { مَّنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ  فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا }. وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ  حَتَّىٰ نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً 5} أي لم يكن من شأن الله تعالى وهو العدل  الرحيم أن يهلك أمة بعذاب إبادة واستئصال قبل أن يبعث فيها رسولاً يعرفها  بربها وبمحابه ومساخطه، ويأمرها بفعل المحارب وترك المساخط التي هي الشرك  والمعاصي. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَآ أَرَدْنَآ أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً } أي  أهل قرية { أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا } أي أمرنا منعميها من أغنياء ورؤساء  وأشراف من أهل الحل والعقد أمرناهم بطاعتنا بإقامة الشرع وأداء الفرائض  والسنن واجتناب كبائر الإثم والفواحش فلم يستجيبوا للأمر ولا للنهي وهو  معنى { فَفَسَقُواْ6 فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا ٱلْقَوْلُ } أي وجب عليها  العذاب { فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيراً } أي أهلكناها إهلاكاً كاملاً، وهذا  الكلام بيان لقوله تعالى: { وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّىٰ نَبْعَثَ  رَسُولاً } إذ الرسول يأمر وينهى بإذن الله تعالى فإن لم يُطَعْ استوجب  الناس العذاب فعذبوا.
*
*وقوله  تعالى: { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنَ ٱلْقُرُونِ مِن بَعْدِ نُوحٍ } هو تقرير  لهذا الحكم أيضاً إذ علمنا تعالى أن ما أخبر به كان واقعاً بالفعل فكثيراً  من الأمم أهلكها من بعد هلاك قوم نوح كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأيكة  وآل فرعون.. وقوله: { وَكَفَىٰ بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرَاً  بَصِيراً }: فإن القول وإن تضمَّن علم الله تعالى بذنوب عباده فإن معناه  الوعيد الشديد والتهديد الأكيد، فإنه تعالى لا يرضى باستمرار الجرائم  والآثام إنه يمهل لعل القوم يستفيقون، لعل الفساق يكفون، ثم إذا استمروا  بعد الإعلام إليهم والتنديد بذنوبهم والتخويف بظلمهم يأخذهم أخذ عزيز  مقتدر. ألا فليحذر ذلك المصرون على الشرك والمعاصي!!

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.

2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.

3- تقرير العدالة1 الإِلهية يوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئاً.

4- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إهلاك الأمم غير أنها لا تهلك إلا بعد الإِنذار والإِعذار إليها.

5- التحذير من كثرة التنعم والترف فإنه يؤدي إلى الفسق بترك الطاعة ثم يؤدي الفسق إلى الهلاك والدمار.
*
*______________**
1 قال الزجّاج ذكر العنق عبارة عن اللزوم كلزوم القلادة للعنق، وقال ابن عباس طائره: عمله وما قدّر عليه من خير وشر وهو ملازمه أينما كان.
2 قالوا في علة: نشره أنه تعجيل للبشرى بالحسنات والتوبيخ بالسيئات.
3 قيل في هذه الآية {ولا تزر وازرة ... } نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة إذ قال لأهل مكة اتبعوني واكفروا بمحمد وعليَّ أوزاركم. وإن لم تنزل فيه فهي شاملة لكل من يقول بقوله تضليلاً وباطلاً.
4 استدلت عائشة رضي الله عنها بهذه الآية على بطلان حديث ابن عمر إذ قال: إنّ الميّت يعذّب ببكاء أهله، وردّ اعتراضها بأنّ الميت إذا أوصى بالبكاء كان ذلك من وزره لا من وزر غيره، وقد كانوا يوصون بذلك، قال طرفة بن العبد:
إذا مت فأتبعيني بما أنا أهله
وشُقّي عَلَيَّ الجيب يا بنت معبد
ومن الجائز أن يعذّب وإن لم يوص، إذا هو أهمل تأديب أهله.
5 أول المعتزلة الرسول (رسولا) بالعقل، وقالوا: العقل يحسن ويقبح ويبيح ويحظر، وهو تأويل باطل لا يتفق مع اللغة ولا مع الشرع.
6 شاهده حديث زينب في الصحيح: "أنهلك وفينا الصالحون؟ قال نعم إذا كثر الخبث".
7 تجلّت عدالة الله تبارك وتعالى في أنه عز وجل لا يعذِّب أمة من الأمم عذاب إبادة واستئصال إلا بعد أن يبعث إليها رسوله ينذرها ويبشرها، فإذا أصرّت على الكفر والتكذيب عذّبها. ومنا يرد موضوع أهل الفترة بين الرسل فهل يعذبون ولم تبلغهم دعوة الله أولا يعذبون فيكون حالهم أحسن ممن جاءتهم الرسل؟ والجواب على هذا الإشكال هو: فيما ورد عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وصح: " أن أربعة يحتجون يوم القيامة: رجل أصمّ لا يسمع شيئاً، ورجل أحمق، ورجل هرم، ورجل مات في فترة فأمّا الأصم فيقول يا رب قد جاء الإسلام وما أسمع شيئاً، وأمّا الأحمق فيقول ربّ قد جاء الصبيان يقذفونني بالبعر، وأما الهرم فيقول: ربّ قد جاء الإسلام وما أعقل شيئاً، وأمّا الذي مات في الفترة فيقول: ربّ ما أتاني لك رسول فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعنه، فيرسل إليهم أن: ادخلوا النار فوالذي نفسي بيده لو دخلوها لكانت عليهم برداً وسلاماً.
 ومن لم يدخلها يسحب إليها" فظاهر الحديث أن من كان من أهل الجنة يطيع يوم القيامة ويدخل النار ثم لا يعذّب بها ويدخل الجنة، ومن كان من أهل النار يعصى يوم القيامة ويدخل النار يخلد فيها، والطاعة والعصيان في هذا الامتحان دالان على حال أهلهما في الدنيا لو توفرت لهم شروط التكليف التي هي: البلوغ، والعقل، والسمع، والبصر، وبلوغ الدعوة. فأولاد المشركين يدخلون ضمن هؤلاء الأربعة أيضاً.**
***************************
**{ مَّن  كَانَ يُرِيدُ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ عَجَّلْنَا لَهُ فِيهَا مَا نَشَآءُ لِمَن  نُّرِيدُ ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلاهَا مَذْمُوماً مَّدْحُوراً } (18) { وَمَنْ أَرَادَ ٱلآخِرَةَ وَسَعَىٰ لَهَا سَعْيَهَا وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ كَانَ سَعْيُهُم مَّشْكُوراً } (19) { كُلاًّ نُّمِدُّ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ وَهَـٰؤُلاۤءِ مِنْ عَطَآءِ رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَآءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً } (20) { ٱنظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَلَلآخِرَةُ أَكْبَرُ دَرَجَاتٍ وَأَكْبَرُ تَفْضِيلاً } (21) { لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُوماً مَّخْذُولاً }(22)
**شرح الكلمات:**

العاجلة: أي الدنيا لسرعة انقضائها.

يصلاها مذموماً مدحورا: أي يدخلها ملوماً مبعداً من الجنة.

وسعى لها سعيها: أي عمل لها العمل المطلوب لدخولها وهو الإِيمان والعمل الصالح.

كان سعيهم مشكوراً: أي عملهم مقبولاً مثاباً عليه من قبل الله تعالى.

كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء: أي كل فريق من الفريقين نعطي.

وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا: أي لم يكن عطاء الله في الدنيا محظوراً أي ممنوعاً عن أحد.

كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض: أي في الرزق والجاه.

لا تجعل مع الله إلهاً آخر: أي لا تعبد مع الله تعالى غيره من سائر المعبودات الباطلة.

فتقعد ملوماً مخذولاً: أي فتصير مذموماً من الملائكة والمؤمنين مخذولاً من الله تعالى.

**معنى الآيات:**

ما  زال السياق الكريم في أخبار الله تعالى الصادقة والمتضمنة لأنواع من  الهدايات الإلهية التي لا يحرمها إلا هالك، فقال تعالى في الآية الكريمة  [18] { مَّن كَانَ يُرِيدُ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ } أي الدنيا { عَجَّلْنَا لَهُ  فِيهَا مَا نَشَآءُ } ، لا ما يشاؤه العبد، وقوله { لِمَن نُّرِيدُ } لا من  يريد غيرنا فالأمر كله لنا، { ثُمَّ } بعد ذلك { جَعَلْنَا لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ  يَصْلاهَا مَذْمُوماً } أي ملوماً { مَّدْحُوراً1 } أي مطروداً من رحمتنا  التي هي الجنة دار الأبرار أي المطيعين الصادقين.
 وقوله تعالى في الآية  الثانية [19] { وَمَنْ أَرَادَ ٱلآخِرَةَ } يخبر تعالى أن من أراد الآخرة  أي سعادة الآخرة { وَسَعَىٰ لَهَا سَعْيَهَا } أي عمل لها عملها اللائق بها  وهو الإِيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح الموافق لما شرع الله في كتابه وعلى  لسان رسوله، واجتنب الشرك والمعاصي وقوله { وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ } قيد في صحة  العمل الصالح أي لا يقبل من العبد صلاة ولا جهاد إلا بعد إيمانه بالله  وبرسوله وبكل ما جاء به رسوله وأخبر به من الغيب.

وقوله  { فَأُولَئِكَ } أي المذكورون بالإِيمان والعمل الصالح { كَانَ سَعْيُهُم  مَّشْكُوراً 2} أي كان عملهم متقبلاً يثابون عليه بالجنة ورضوان الله تعالى. 
 وقوله تعالى: { كُلاًّ نُّمِدُّ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ وَهَـٰؤُلاۤءِ مِنْ عَطَآءِ  رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَآءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً 3} أي أن كلا من مريدي  الدنيا ومريدي الآخرة يمد الله هؤلاء وهؤلاء من عطائه أي فضله الواسع فالكل  يأكل ويشرب ويكتسي بحسب ما قدر له من الضيق والوسع ثم يموت وثَمَّ يقع  التفاضل بحسب السعي الفاسد أو الصالح وقوله { وَمَا كَانَ عَطَآءُ رَبِّكَ  مَحْظُوراً } يعني أن من أراد الله إعطاءه شيئاً لا يمكن لأحد أن يصرفه منه  ويحرمه منه بحال من الأحوال وقوله تعالى: { ٱنظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا  بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ } أي انظر يا رسولنا ومن يفهم خطابنا كيف فضلنا  بعض الناس على بعض في الرزق الذي شمل الصحة والعافية والمال والذرية  والجاه، فإذا عرفت هذا فاعرف أن الآخرة أكبر درجات4 وأكبر تفضيلا وذلك عائد  إلى فضل الله أولاً ثم إلى الكسب صلاحاً وفساداً وكثرة وقِلَّةً كما هي  الحال أيضاً في الدنيا فبقدر كسب الإِنسان الصالح للدنيا يحصل عليها ولو  كان كافراً لقوله تعالى من سورة هود5 { مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يُبْخَسُونَ } [هود: 15] أي لا ينقصون ثمرات عملهم لكونهم كفاراً مشركين.

وقوله  تعالى: { لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ ٱللَّهِ 6إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ } أي لا تجعل يا  رسولنا مع الله إلهاً آخر تؤمن به وتعبده وتقرر إلهيته دوننا فإنك ان فعلت -  وحاشاه أن يفعل لأن الله لا يريد له ذلك { فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُوماً  مَّخْذُولاً } أي ملوماً يلومك المؤمنون والملائكة مخذولاً من قبل ربك لا  ناصر لك والسياق وإن كان في خطاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن المراد به  كل إنسان فالله تعالى ينهى عبده أن يعبد معه غيره فيترتب على ذلك شقاؤة  والعياذ بالله تعالى.

**هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:**

1- كلا الدارين السعادة فيها أو الشقاء متوقف على الكسب والعمل هذه سنة الله تعالى في العباد.

2- سعي الدنيا التجارة والفلاحة والصناعة.

3- سعي الآخرة الإِيمان وصالح الأعمال والتخلية عن الشرك والمعاصي.

4-  يعطي الله تعالى الدنيا من يحب ومن لا يحب وعطاؤه قائم على سنن له في  الحياة يجب معرفتها والعمل بمقتضاها لمن أراد الدنيا والآخرة.

5- ما أعطاه الله لا يمنعه أحد فوجب التوكل على الله والإِعراض عما سواه.

6- تحريم الشرك والوعيد عليه بالخلود في نار جهنم.
__________________**
1 قال القرطبي: {مذموماً مدحوراً} أي: مطروداً مبعداً من رحمة الله، وهذه صفة المنافقين الفاسقين والمرائين والمدّاحين يلبسون الإسلام والطاعة لينالوا عاجل الدنيا من الغنائم وغيرها، فلا يقبل ذلك العمل منهم في الآخرة ولا يعطون في الدنيا إلاّ ما قُسم لهم.
2 وجائز أن يكون مضاعفاً أي تضاعف لهم الحسنات إلى عشر إلى سبعين إلى سبعمائة إلى أضعاف كثيرة، فقد قيل لأبي هريرة، أسمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: إن الله ليجزي على الحسنة الواحدة ألف ألف حسنة؟ قال: سمعته يقول: "إن الله ليجزي على الحسنة الواحدة ألفي ألف حسنة".
3 لفظ الحظر لغة: المنع، محظوراً أي ممنوعاً يقال: حظره كذا يحظره حظراً وحظاراً: إذا حبسه عنه ومنعه منه.
4 ورد أن أهل الجنة يتفاوتون في درجاتهم إذ الجنة مائة درجة، ما بين كلّ درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، وفي الصحيح: "أن أهل الدرجات العلى ليرون أهل عليين كما ترون الكوكب الغابر في أفق السماء".
5 آية 15.
6 الخطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمراد به أمّته.

*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (4)  
الحلقة (551)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 186الى صــــ 192)

*

*{ وَقَضَىٰ  رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِٱلْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ ٱلْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ  كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا  قَوْلاً كَرِيماً } (23) { وَٱخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ ٱلذُّلِّ مِنَ ٱلرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ٱرْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً } (24) { رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً } (25) { وَآتِ ذَا ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ حَقَّهُ وَٱلْمِسْكِينَ وَٱبْنَ ٱلسَّبِيلِ وَلاَ تُبَذِّرْ تَبْذِيراً } (26) { إِنَّ ٱلْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوۤاْ إِخْوَانَ ٱلشَّيَاطِينِ وَكَانَ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ لِرَبِّهِ كَفُوراً }(27)**شرح الكلمات:**

وقضى ربك: أي أمر وأوصى.

وبالوالدين إحساناً: أي وأن تحسنوا بالوالدين إحساناً وذلك ببرورهما.

فلا تقل لهما أف: أي تباً أو قبحاً أو خسراناً.

ولا تنهرهما: أي ولا تزجرهما بالكلمة القاسية.

قولاً كريما: جميلاً ليناً.

جناح الذل: أي ألن لهما جانبك وتواضع لهما.

كان للأوابين: أي الرجاعين إلى الطاعة بعد المعصية.

وآت ذا القربى: أي أعط أصحاب القرابات حقوقهم من البر والصلة.

ولا تبذر تبذيرا: أي ولا تنفق المال في غير طاعة الله ورسوله.

لربه كفورا: أي كثير الكفر كَبِيرَهُ لنعم ربه تعالى، فكذلك المبذر أخوه.

**معنى الآيات:**

لما حرم الله تعالى الشرك ونهى عنه رسوله بقوله{ لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُوماً مَّخْذُولاً } [الإسراء:  17] أمر بالتوحيد فقال: { وَقَضَىٰ رَبُّكَ } أي حكم وأمر ووصى { أَلاَّ  تَعْبُدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ } أي بأن لا تعبدوا إلا الله عز وجل، وقوله  تعالى: { وَبِٱلْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً } أي وأوصى بالوالدين وهما الأم  والأب إحساناً وهو برهما وذلك بإيصال الخير إليهما وكف الأذى عنهما،  وطاعتهما في غير معصية الله تعالى. وقوله تعالى: { إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ  عِندَكَ ٱلْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ  وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا } أي إن يبلغ سن الكبر عندك واحد منهما الأب أو الأم  أو يكبران معاً وأنت حي موجود بينهما في هذه الحال يجب أن تخدمهما خدمتهما  لك وأنت طفل فتغسل بولهما وتطهر نجاستهما وتقدم لهما ما يحتاجان إليه ولا  تتضجّر أو تتأفف من خدمتهما كما كانا هما يفعلان ذلك معك وأنت طفل تبول  وتخرأ وهما يغسلان وينظفان ولا يتضجران أو يتأففان، وقوله: { وَلاَ  تَنْهَرْهُمَا } أي لا تزجرهما بالكلمة العالية النابية { وَقُل لَّهُمَا  قَوْلاً كَرِيماً } أي جميلاً سهلاً لينا يشعران معه بالكرامة والإِكرام  لهما وقوله تعالى: { وَٱخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ ٱلذُّلِّ مِنَ ٱلرَّحْمَةِ }  أي ألن لهما وتطامن وتعطف عليهما وترحم. وادع لهما طوال حياتك بالمغفرة  والرحمة إن كانا موحّدين وماتا على ذلك لقوله تعالى:{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوۤاْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَىٰ } [التوبة:  113] وهو معنى قوله تعالى: { وَقُل رَّبِّ ٱرْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي  صَغِيراً } ، وقوله تعالى: { رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ  إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ7 كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً }.
يخبر  تعالى بأنه أعلم بنا من أنفسنا فمن كان يضمر عدم الرضا عن والديه والسخط  عليهما فالله يعلمه منه، ومن كان يضمر حبهما واحترامهما والرضا بهما وعنهما  فالله تعالى يعلمه ويجزيه به فالمحسن يجزيه بالإِحسان والمسيء يجزيه  بالإِساءة، وقوله { إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ 8 لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً } بحكم ضعف الإنسان فإنه قد يضمر مرة السوء  لوالديه أو تبدر منه البادرة السيئة من قول أو عمل وهو صالح مؤدٍ لحقوق  الله تعالى وحقوق والديه وحقوق الناس فهذا العبد الصالح يخبر تعالى أنه  غفور له متى آب إلى الله تعالى مستغفراً مما صدر منه نادماً عليه.
*
*وقوله  تعالى: { وَآتِ9 ذَا ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ حَقَّهُ وَٱلْمِسْكِينَ وَٱبْنَ  ٱلسَّبِيلِ } هذا أمر الله للعبد المؤمن بايتاء قرابته حقوقهم من البر  والصلة وكذا المساكين وهم الفقراء الذين مسكنتهم الفاقة وأذلهم الفقر  فهؤلاء أمر تعالى المؤمن باعطائهم حقهم من الإِحسان إليهم بالكساء أو  الغذاء والكلمة الطيبة، وكذا ابن السبيل وهو المسافر يعطي حقه من الضيافة  والمساعدة على سفره إن احتاج إلى ذلك مع تأمينه وإرشاده إلى طريقه. وقوله  تعالى { وَلاَ تُبَذِّرْ4 تَبْذِيراً } أي ولا تنفق مالك ولا تفرقه في غير  طاعة الله تعالى. وقوله { إِنَّ ٱلْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوۤاْ إِخْوَانَ  ٱلشَّيَاطِينِ } لأنهم بتبذيرهم المال في المعاصي كانوا عصاة لله فاسقين عن  أمره وهذه حال الشياطين فتشابهوا فكانوا إخواناً، وقوله إن الشيطان كان  لربه كفوراً لأنه عصى الله تعالى وكفر نعمه عليه ولم يشكره بطاعته فالمبذر  للمال في المعاصي فسق عن أمر ربه ولم يشكر نعمه عليه فهو إذا شيطان فهل  يرضى عبد الله المسلم أن يكون شيطاناً؟

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- وجوب عبادة الله تعالى وحده ووجوب بر الوالدين، وهو الإِحسان بهما، وكف الأذى عنهما، وطاعتهما في المعروف.

2- وجوب الدعاء للوالدين بالمغفرة والرحمة.11

3- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى وعدم إضمار أي سوء في النفس.

4- من كان صالحاً وبدرت منه البادرة وتاب منها فإن الله يغفر له ذلك.

5- وجوب إعطاء ذوي القربى حقوقهم من البر والصلة، وكذا المساكين وابن السبيل.

6- حرمة التبذير وحقيقته إنفاق المال في المعاصي والمحرمات.
*
*
________________________**
1 فعل قضي يكون لمعان عدّة منها قضى بمعنى: أمركما هنا، وقضى بمعنى: فرغ كقوله تعالى: {فإذا قضيتم مناسككم} أي فرغتم منها، ويكون بمعنى حكم نحو: {فاقض ما أنت قاض} وبمعنى العهد نحو: {إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر} ويكون بمعنى الخلق نحو: {فقضاهن سبع سموات} أي: خلقهن.
2 هذه الآية نص في برّ الوالدين وحرمة عقوقهما، وشاهد ذلك من السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقد سئل عن أحب الأعمال إلى الله تعالى فقال: "بر الوالدين" وقال: "إن من الكبائر شتم الرجل والديه. قالوا: وهل يشتم الرجل والديه؟ قال: نعم، يسبّ الرجل أبا الرجل فيسبّ أباه ويسبّ أمّه فيسبّ أمّه".
3 من شواهد الطاعة أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: "كانت تحتي امرأة أحبّها وكان أبي يكرهها فأمرني أن أطلقها فأبيت، فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا عبد الله بن عمر طلّق امرأتك" وللأم ثلاثة أرباع الطاعة وللأب الربع لحديث الصحيح: رواه الترمذي وصححه: "من أحق الناس بحسن صحبتي؟ قال: أمّك قال: ثم من قال أمّك. قال: ثم من قال: أمّك. قال: ثم قال: أبوك".
4 أي: لا تقل لهما ما يكون فيه أدنى تبرّم وعدم رضا، وأف: اسم فعل كصَه ومَهْ منوّن وفيه لغات.
5 الكريم من كل شيء أرفعه في نوعه.
6 ال: في الرحمة نابت عن المضاف، إذ التقدير: من رحمتك إياهما.
7 {صالحين} : أي: مؤدين لحقوق الله تعالى وافية وحقوق عباده كذلك.
8 الأوّاب: الذي كلما أذنب تاب. والأوّاب، الحفيظ: الذي كلما ذكر ذنبه استغفر ربّه. وصلاة الأوّابين: صلاة الضحى حين ترمض الفصلان أي تحترق أخفافها من الرمضاء فتبرك من شدة الحر.
9 هم قرابة المرء من قبل أبيه وأمّه معاً. قاله ابن عباس والحسن.
10 قال مجاهد: لو أنفق ماله كله في حق ما كان مبذرا، ولو أنفق مُداً في غير حق كان مبذراً.
11 روى أبو داود وغيره أن رجلا من الأنصار جاء إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقال: يا رسول الله: "هل بقي من برّ والدي من بعد موتهما شيء أبرهما به؟ قال: نعم الصلاة عليهما والاستغفار لهما، وإنفاذ عهدهما، وإكرام صديقهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا رحم لك إلاّ من قِبلهما فهذا الذي بقي عليك" وفي الصحيح عن ابن عمر قال: "سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: إنّ من أبرّ البِرّ صلة الرجل أهل ودّ أبيه بعد أن يولي".*


********************************
*{ وَإِمَّا تُعْرِضَنَّ عَنْهُمُ ٱبْتِغَآءَ رَحْمَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ تَرْجُوهَا فَقُل لَّهُمْ قَوْلاً مَّيْسُوراً } (28) { وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَىٰ عُنُقِكَ وَلاَ تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ ٱلْبَسْطِ فَتَقْعُدَ مَلُوماً مَّحْسُوراً } (29) { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَبْسُطُ ٱلرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيراً بَصِيراً } (30) { وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوۤاْ أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُم إنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئاً كَبِيراً } (31) { وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ ٱلزِّنَىٰ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَآءَ سَبِيلاً } (32) { وَلاَ  تَقْتُلُواْ ٱلنَّفْسَ ٱلَّتِي حَرَّمَ ٱللَّهُ إِلاَّ بِٱلحَقِّ وَمَن  قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَاناً فَلاَ يُسْرِف  فِّي ٱلْقَتْلِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مَنْصُوراً }(33)**شرح الكلمات:**

وإما تعرضن عنهم: أي عن المذكورين من ذي القربى والمساكين وابن السبيل فلم تعطهم شيئاً.

ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ترجوها: أي طلباً لرزق ترجوه من الله تعالى.

قولاً ميسوراً: أي ليناً سهلاً بأن تعدهم بالعطاء عند وجود الرزق.

مغلولة إلى عنقك: أي لا تمسك عن النفقة كأن يدك مربوطة إلى عنقك فلا تستطيع أن تعطي شيئاً.

ولا تبسطها كل البسط: أي ولا تنفق كل ما بيدك ولم تبق شيئاً.

فتقعد ملوماً: أي يلومك من حرمتهم من الإِنفاق.

محسوراً: أي منقطعاً عن سيرك في الحياة إذ لم تبق لك شيئاً.

يبسط الرزق ويقدر: أي يوسعه، ويقدر أي يضيقه امتحانا وابتلاء.

خشية إملاق: أي خوف الفقر وشدته.

خطئاً كبيراً: أي إثماً عظيماً.

فاحشة وساء سبيلاً: أي خصلة قبيحة شديدة القبح، وسبيلا بئس السبيل.

لوليه سلطان: أي لوارثه تسلطاً على القاتل.

فلا يسرف في القتل: أي لا يقتل غير القاتل.

**معنى الآيات:**

ما  زال السياق الكريم في وصايا الرب تبارك وتعالى والتي هي حكم أوحاها الله  تعالى إلى رسوله للاهتداء بها، والكمال والإِسعاد عليها. فقوله تعالى: {  وَإِمَّا تُعْرِضَنَّ عَنْهُمُ ٱبْتِغَآءَ رَحْمَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ  تَرْجُوهَا فَقُل لَّهُمْ قَوْلاً 1مَّيْسُوراً } أي إن أعرضت عن قرابتك أو  عن مسكين سألك أو ابن سبيل احتاج اليك ولم تجد ما تعطيهم فأعرضت عنهم بوجهك  أيها الرسول { فَقُل لَّهُمْ قَوْلاً مَّيْسُوراً } أي سهلاً ليناً وهو  العدة الحسنة كقولك إن رزقي الله سأعطيك أو عما قريب سيحصل لي كذا وأعطيك  وما أشبه ذلك من الوعد الحسن، فيكون ذلك عطاء منك عاجلاً لهم يسرون به، ولا  يحزنون. وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَىٰ  عُنُقِكَ } أي لا تبخل بما آتاك الله فتمنع ذوي الحقوق حقوقهم كأن يدك  مشدودة إلى عنقك فلا تستطيع أن تنفق، وقوله: { وَلاَ تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ  ٱلْبَسْطِ } أي تفتح يديك بالعطاء فتخرج كل ما بجيبك أو خزانتك فلا تبق  شيئاً لك ولأهلك. وقوله: { فَتَقْعُدَ مَلُوماً مَّحْسُوراً } أي إن أنت  أمسكت ولم تنفق لامك سائلوك إذ لم تعطهم، وإن أنت أنفقت كل شيء عندك انقطعت  بك الحياة ولم تجد ما تواصل به سيرك في بقية عمرك فتكون كالبعير الذي  أعياه السير فانقطع عنه وترك محسوراً في الطريق لا يستطيع صاحبه رده إلى  أهله، ولا مواصلة السير عليه إلى وجهته. وقوله: { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَبْسُطُ  ٱلرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَآءُ } أي يوسع على من يشاء امتحاناً له أيشكر أم يكفر  ويقدر لمن يشاء أي يضيق على من يشاء ابتلاء له أيصبر أم يضجر ويسخط، {  إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيراً بَصِيراً } فلذا هو يوسع ويضيق بحسب  علمه وحكمته، إذ من عباده من لا يصلحه إلا السعة، ومنهم من لا يصلحه إلا  الضيق، وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوۤاْ أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ }  أي ومما حكم به وقضى ووصى { وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوۤاْ أَوْلادَكُمْ } أي أطفالكم2  { خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ } أي مخافة الفاقة والفقر، إذ كان العرب يئدون البنات  خشية العار ويقتلون الأولاد الذكور كالإناث مخافة الفاقة فأوصى تعالى بمنع  ذلك وقال متعهداً متكفلاً برزق الأولاد وآبائهم فقال: { نَّحْنُ  نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُم } وأخبر تعالى أن قتل الأولاد { كَانَ خِطْئاً  3كَبِيراً } أي إثما عظيماً فكيف يقدم عليه المؤمن؟.
*
*وقوله:  { وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ 4ٱلزِّنَىٰ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَآءَ سَبِيلاً5 }  أي ومن جملة ما حكم به ووصى أن لا تقربوا أيها المؤمنون الزنا مجرد قرب  منه قبل فعله، لأن الزنا كان في حكم الله فاحشة أي خصلة قبيحة شديدة القبح  ممجوجة طبعاً وعقلاً وشرعاً، وساء طريق هذه الفاحشة سبيلاً أي بئس الطريق  الموصل إلى الزنا طريقاً للآثار السيئة والنتائج المدمرة التي تترتب عليه  أولها أذية المؤمنين في أعراضهم وآخرها جهنم والاصطلاء بحرها والبقاء فيها  أحقاباً طويلة. وقوله: { وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ ٱلنَّفْسَ ٱلَّتِي حَرَّمَ  ٱللَّهُ إِلاَّ بِٱلحَقِّ } أي ومما حكم تعالى به وأوصى أن لا تقتلوا أيها  الؤمنون النفس التي حرم الله أي قتلها إلا بالحق، وقد بيَّن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الحق الذي تقتل به نفس المؤمن وهو واحدة من ثلاث: القتل  العمد العدوان، الزنا بعد الإحصان، الكفر بعد الإِيمان. وقوله { وَمَن  قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَاناً 6} أي من قتل له  قتيل ظلماً وعدواناً أي غير خطأ فقد أعطاه تعالى سلطة كاملة على قاتل وليه  إن شاء قتله وإن شاء أخذ دية منه، وإن شاء عفا عنه لوجه الله تعالى:  وقوله: { فَلاَ يُسْرِف7 فِّي ٱلْقَتْلِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مَنْصُوراً 8} أي لا  يحل لولي الدم أي لمن قتل له قتيل أن يسرف في القتل فيقتل بدل الواحد أكثر  من واحد أو بدل المرأة رجلا. أو يقتل غير القاتل، وذلك أن الله تعالى أعطاه  سلطة تمكنه من قتل قاتله فلا يجوز أن يقتل غير قاتله كما كانوا في  الجاهلية يفعلون.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- العدة الحسنة تقوم مقام الصدقة لمن لم يجد ما يتصدق به على من سأله.

2- حرمة البخل، والإِسراف معاً وفضيلة الاعتدال والقصد.

3- تجلي حكمة الله تعالى في التوسعة على أناس، والتضيق على آخرين.

4- حرمة قتل الأولاد بعد الولادة أو إجهاضاً قبلها خوفاً من الفقر أو العار.

5- حرمة مقدمات الزنا كالنظر بشهوة والكلام مع الأجنبية ومسها وحرمة الزنا وهو أشد.

6- حرمة قتل النفس التي حرّم الله قتلها إلا بالحق والحق قتل عمد عدواناً، وزناً بعد إحصان، وكفر بعد إيمان.9
*
*________________________**
1 روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا سئل وليس عنده ما يعطي سكت انتظاراً للرّزق يأتي من الله تعالى كراهة الردّ فنزلت هذه الآية. فكان صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إذا سئل وليس عنده ما يعطى قال: "يرزقنا الله وإياكم من فضله" فالرحمة في الآية: الرزق المنتظر ولقد أحسن مَنْ قال:
إلاّ تكن ورِق يوماً أجود بها
للسائلين فإني ليّن العودِ
لا يعدم السائلون الخير من خلقي
إمّا نوالي وإمّا حسن مردودي
2 الإملاق: الفقر، وعدم الملك، يقال: أملق الرجل: إذا لم يبق له إلا الملقات، وهي الحجارة العظام المُلس.
3 يقال: خطىء يخطأ خطئاً، وخطأ: إذا أذنب. وأخطأ يُخطىء: خطأً إذا سلك سبيل خطإٍ عمداً.
4 قالت العلماء: قول: {ولا تقربوا الزنى} : أبلغ من قول: ولا تزنوا، فإن معناه لا تدنوا من الزنى والزنى يمدّ ويقصر لغتان.
5 قبح سبيلا إي: طريقاً لأنه يؤدي إلى النار.
6 الولي: هو المستحق الدّم رجلاً كان أو امرأة، والسلطان معناه التسليط فهو إن شاء قتل وإن شاء عفا، وإن شاء أخذ الدية.
7 أي: فلا يقتل غير قاتله، ولا يمثّل بالقتيل، ولا يقتل بالواحد اثنين أو أكثر ولا بالعبد الحر.
8 جملة: إنه كان منصورا: تعليلية أي: علّة للنهي عن الإسراف في القتل.
9 لحديث الصحيحين: "لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث: النفس بالنفس، والزاني المحصن والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة" وفي السنن: "لزوال الدنيا عند الله أهون من قتل مسلم".*


*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (5)  
الحلقة (552)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 192الى صــــ 198)
*
*{ وَلاَ  تَقْرَبُواْ مَالَ ٱلْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّىٰ  يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ ٱلْعَهْدَ كَانَ  مَسْؤُولاً } (34) { وَأَوْفُوا ٱلْكَيْلَ إِذا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُواْ بِٱلقِسْطَاسِ ٱلْمُسْتَقِيمِ ذٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً } (35) { وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ ٱلسَّمْعَ وَٱلْبَصَرَ وَٱلْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً } (36) { وَلاَ تَمْشِ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَرَحاً إِنَّكَ لَن تَخْرِقَ ٱلأَرْضَ وَلَن تَبْلُغَ ٱلْجِبَالَ طُولاً } (37) { كُلُّ ذٰلِكَ كَانَ سَيِّئُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ مَكْرُوهاً } (38) { ذَلِكَ  مِمَّآ أَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْكَ رَبُّكَ مِنَ ٱلْحِكْمَةِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ مَعَ  ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتُلْقَىٰ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَلُوماً مَّدْحُوراً }(39)
**شرح الكلمات:

إلا بالتي هي أحسن: أي ألا بالخصلة التي هي أحسن من غيرها وهي تنميته والإنفاق عليه منه بالمعروف.

حتى يبلغ أشده: أي بلوغه سن التكليف وهو عاقل رشيد.

وأوفوا بالعهد: أي إذا عاهدتم الله أو العباد فأوفوا بما عاهدتم عليه.

إن العهد كان مسئولا: أي عنه وذلك بأن يُسأل العبدُ يوم القيامة لم نكثت عهدك؟

أوفوا الكيل: أي اتموه ولا تنقصوه.

بالقسطاس المستقيم: أي الميزان السوي المعتدل.

وأحسن تاويلاً: أي مآلاً وعاقبة.

ولا تقف: أي ولا تتبع.

والفؤاد: أي القلب.

كان عنه مسئولاً: أي عن كل واحد من هذه الحواس الثلاث يوم القيامة.

مرحاً: أي ذا مرح بالكبر والخيلاء.

لن تخرق الأرض: أي لن تثقبها أو تشقها بقدميك.

من الحكمة: أي التي هي معرفة المحاب لله تعالى للتقرب بها إليها ومعرفة المساخط لتتجنبها تقرباً إليه تعالى بذلك.

ملوماً مدحوراً: أي تلوم نفسك على شركك بربك مبعداً من رحمة الله تعالى.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان ما قضى به الله تعالى على عباده المؤمنين  ووصاهم به فقال تعالى: { وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ } أي أيها المؤمنون { مَالَ  ٱلْيَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ } اي بالفعلة التي هي أجمل وذلك  بأن تتصرفوا فيه بالتثمير له والإصلاح فيه، والإنفاق منه على اليتيم  بالمعروف أما أن تقربوه لتأكلوه إسرافاً وبداراً فلالا. وقوله: حتى يبلغ  أشده أي حتى يبلغ سن الرشد فتحاسبوه وتعطوه ماله يتصرف فيه حسب المشروع من  التصرفات المالية. وقوله تعالى: { وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ 1} أي ومما  أوصاكم به أن توفوا بعهودكم التي بينكم وبين ربكم وبينكم وبين سائر الناس  مؤمنهم وكافرهم فلا يحل لكم أن لا توفوا بالعهد وأنتم قادرون على الوفاء  بحال من الأحوال. وقوله { إِنَّ ٱلْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْؤُولاً 2} تأكيد للنهي  عن نكث العهد إذ أخبر تعالى أن العبد سيسأل عن عهده الذي لم يف به يوم  القيامة، ومثل العهد سائر العقود من نكاح وبيع وإيجار وما إلى ذلك لقوله  تعالى:{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَوْفُواْ بِٱلْعُقُودِ } [المائدة:  1] أي العهود، وقوله: { وَأَوْفُوا ٱلْكَيْلَ إِذا كِلْتُمْ وَزِنُواْ  بِٱلقِسْطَاسِ 3ٱلْمُسْتَقِيمِ } هذا مما أمر الله تعالى وهو إيفاء الكيل  والوزن أي توفيتهما وعدم بخسهما ونقصهما شيئاً ولو يسيراً ما دام في  الإمكان عدم نقصه، أما ما يعسر التحرز منه فهو من العفو لقوله تعالى:{ لاَ نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا } [الأنعام:  152، الأعراف: 42]. وقوله { ذٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً } أي ذلك  الوفاء والتوفية في الكيل والوزن خير لبراءة الذمة وطيب النفس به وأحسن  تاويلا أي عاقبة إذ يبارك الله تعالى في ذلك المال بأنواع من البركات لا  يعلمها الا هو عز وجل. ومن ذلك أجر الآخرة وهو خير فإن من ترك المعصية وهو  قادر عليها أثابه الله تعالى على ذلك بأحسن ثواب، وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ  تَقْفُ4 مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ5 } أي لا تتبع بقول ولا عمل ما لا تعلم،  ولا تقل رأيت كذا وأنت لم تر، ولا سمعت كذا وأنت لم تسمع.
*
*وقوله  تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلسَّمْعَ وَٱلْبَصَرَ وَٱلْفُؤَادَ } أي القلب { كُلُّ  أُولـٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ 6مَسْؤُولاً } أي لا تقف ما ليس لك به علم، لأن  الله تعالى سائل هذه الأعضاء يوم القيامة عما قال صاحبها أو عمل فتشهد عليه  بما قال أو عمل مما لا يحل له القول فيه أو العمل. ومعنى أولئك أي تلك  المذكورات من السمع والبصر والفؤاد، وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ تَمْشِ فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ مَرَحاً } أي خيلاء وتكبراً أي مما حرم تعالى وأوصى بعدم فعله  المشي في الأرض مرحاً أي تكبراً واختيالاً، لأن الكبر حرام وصاحبه لا يدخل  الجنة، وقوله { إِنَّكَ لَن تَخْرِقَ ٱلأَرْضَ } أي برجليك أيها المتكبر  لأن المتكبر يضرب الأرض برجليه اعتزازاً واهتزازاً، ولن تبلغ الجبال طولاً  مهما تعاليت وتطاولت فإنك كغيرك من الناس لا تخرق الأرض أي تثقبها أو  تقطعها برجليك ولا تبلغ علو الجبال فلذا أترك مشية الخيلاء والتكبر، لأن  ذلك معيب ومنقصة ولا يأتيه إلا ذو حماقة وسفه. وقوله تعالى: { كُلُّ ذٰلِكَ  كَانَ سَيِّئُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ مَكْرُوهاً } أي كل ذلك المأمور به  والمنهي عنه من قوله تعالى:{ وَقَضَىٰ رَبُّكَ } [الإسراء:  23] إلى قوله { كُلُّ ذٰلِكَ كَانَ سَيِّئُهُ7 عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ مَكْرُوهاً }  سيئة كالتبذير والبخل وقتل الأولاد والزنا وقتل النفس وأكل مال اليتيم،  وبخس الكيل والوزن، والقول بلا علم كالقذف وشهادة الزور، والتكبر كل هذا  الشيء مكروه عند الله تعالى إذاً فلا تفعله يا عبدالله وما كان من حسن فيه  كعبادة الله تعالى وحده وبر الوالدين والإِحسان إلى ذوي القربى والمساكين  وابن سبيل والعدة الحسنة فكل هذا الحسن هو عند الله حسن فأته يا عبدالله  ولا تتركه ومن قرأ كنافع كل ذلك كان سيئة عند ربك مكروها فإنه يريد ما  اشتملت عليه الآيات من التبذير والبخل وقتل النفس إلى آخر المنهيات.

وقوله  تعالى: { ذَلِكَ8 مِمَّآ أَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْكَ رَبُّكَ مِنَ ٱلْحِكْمَةِ } أي  ذلك الذي بيَّنَّا لك يا رسولنا من الأخلاق الفاضلة والخلال الحميدة التي  أمرناك بالأخذ بها والدعوة إلى التمسك بها، ومن الخلال القبيحة والخصال  الذميمة التي نهيناك عن فعلها وحرمنا عليك إتيانها مما أوحينا إليك في  كتابنا هذا من أنواع الحكم وضروب العلم والمعرفة، فلله الحمد وله المنة.

وقوله:  { وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ9 مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتُلْقَىٰ فِي جَهَنَّمَ  مَلُوماً مَّدْحُوراً10 } هذه أم الحكم بدأ بها السياق وختمه بها تقريراً  وتأكيداً إذ تقدم قوله تعالى:{ لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُوماً مَّخْذُولاً }
*
*[الإسراء:  22]. والخطاب وإن كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن كل أحد معني به  فأي إنسان يشرك بربه أحداً من خلقه في عبادته فقد جعله إلهاً مع الله، ولا  بد أن يلقى في جهنم ملوماً من نفسه مدحوراً مبعداً من رحمة به التي هي  الجنة. وهذا إذا مات قبل أن يتوب فيوحد ربه في عباداته. إذ التوبة إذا صحت  جَبَّت ما قبلها.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- حرمة مال اليتيم أكلاً أو إفساداً أو تضييعاً وإهمالاً.

2- وجوب الوفاء بالعهود وسائر العقود.

3- وجوب توفية الكيل والوزن وحرمة بخس الكيل والوزن.

4- حصول البركة لمن يمتثل أمر الله في كيله ووزنه.

5-  حرمة القول أو العمل بدون علم لما يُفْضِي إليه ذلك من المفاسد ولأن الله  تعالى سائل كل الجوارح ومستشهدها على صاحبها يوم القيامة.

6- حرمة الكبر ومقت المتكبرين.

7- إنتظام هذا السياق لخمس وعشرين حكمة الأخذ بها خير من الدنيا وما فيها، والتفريط فيها هو سبب خسران الدنيا والآخرة.
__________________
1 التعريف في "العهد" للجنس ليشمل سائر العهود.
2 الجملة تعليلية علل بها الأمر بالوفاء بالعهود، وحذف متعلق مسئولا لظهوره: وهو عنه أي مسئولا عنه.
3 القسطاس بضم القاف قراءة الجمهور وبكسرها قراءة حفص وهو اسم للميزان أي آلة الوزن، واسم للعدل أيضاً وقيل هو معرب من الرومية مركب من قسط أي عدل وطاس وهو كفة الميزان والأصل ضم القاف وكسره العرب لأنه أعجمي وهم يقولون أعجمي العب به ما شئت.
4 القفو: الاتباع يقال قفاه يقفوه إذا اتبعه وهو مشتق من القفا وهو وراء العنق.
5 بهذه الحكمة وهي ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم: وضع حد لكثير من المفاسد التي كانت تقع لسبب القول بدون علم منها: الطعن في الأنساب لمجرد ظن. ومنها القذف بالفاحشة. ومنها الكذب، ومنها شهادة الزور إلى غير ذلك من الأضرار التي تتم بسبب القول بالظن وبدون علم.
6 كل أولئك: المفروض أن يقال: كلها ولكن عدل إلى أولئك لأهمية تلك الحواس ونظير هذا في كلام العرب قول الشاعر:
ذم المنازل بعد منزلة اللوى
والعيش بعد أولئك الأيام
*
*7 قرأ الجمهور: سيئة، وقرأ حفص: سيئه، والسيئة ضد الحسنة.
8 الإشارة إلى ما تقدم، والجملة مذيّل بها الكلام تنبيها على ما اشتملت عليه الآيات السبع عشرة من الحكمة تحريضاً على إتباع ما فيها وانه خير عظيم كما فيها الامتنان على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعلى أمته بهذه الحكم والمعارف النافعة في الدنيا والآخرة.
9 هذه الجملة معطوفة على مثيلاتها المتضمنة للنهي عن كبائر الذنوب وهي مؤكدة لمضمون جملة: {وقضى ربك ألاّ تعبدوا إلاّ إياه} .
10 المدحور: هو المطرود من رحمة الله المغضوب عليه من الله تعالى.
*******************************
**{ أَفَأَصْفَاكُمْ رَبُّكُم بِٱلْبَنِينَ وَٱتَّخَذَ مِنَ ٱلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ إِنَاثاً إِنَّكُمْ لَتَقُولُونَ قَوْلاً عَظِيماً } (40) { وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ لِيَذَّكَّرُواْ وَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ نُفُوراً } (41) { قُلْ لَّوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذاً لاَّبْتَغَوْاْ إِلَىٰ ذِي ٱلْعَرْشِ سَبِيلاً } (42) { سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَىٰ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً } (43) { تُسَبِّحُ  لَهُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ ٱلسَّبْعُ وَٱلأَرْضُ وَمَن فِيهِنَّ وَإِن مِّن  شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَـٰكِن لاَّ تَفْقَهُونَ  تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيماً غَفُوراً }(44)
**شرح الكلمات:

أفأصفاكم: الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقريع ومعنى أصفاكم خصكم بالبنين واختارهم لكم.

ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن: أي بينا فيه من الوعد والوعيد والأمثال والعظات والأحكام والعبر.

ليذكروا: أي ليذكروا فيتعظوا فيؤمنوا ويطيعوا.

لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا: أي لَطَلَبوا طريقا إلى الله تعالى للتقرب إليه وطلب المنزلة عنده.

ومن فيهن: أي في السماوات من الملائكة والأرض من إنسان وجان وحيوان.

وإن من شيء إلا يسبح: أي وما من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده من سائر المخلوقات.

حليماً غفوراً: حيث لم يعاجلكم بالعقوبة على معصيتكم إياه وعدم طاعتكم له.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى مقرعاً موبخاً للمشركين الذين يئدون البنات ويكرهونهنّ ثم هم يجعلون  الملائكة إناثاً { أَفَأَصْفَاكُمْ 1رَبُّكُم بِٱلْبَنِينَ } أي أخصكم  بالبنين { وَٱتَّخَذَ مِنَ ٱلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ إِنَاثاً إِنَّكُمْ لَتَقُولُونَ  قَوْلاً عَظِيماً } أيها المشركون إذ تجعلون لله ما تكرهون افترءً وكذباً  على الله تعالى، وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا2 فِي هَـٰذَا  ٱلْقُرْآنِ } أي من الحجج والبينات والأمثال والمواعظ الشيء الكثير من أجل  أن يُذكروا فيذكروا ويتعظوا فيُبينوا إلى ربهم فيوحدونه وينزهونه عن الشريك  والولد، ولكن ما يزيدهم القرآن وما فيه من البينات والهدى إلا نفوراً  وبعداً عن الحق. وذلك لغلبة التقليد عليهم، والعناد والمكابرة والمجاحدة.  وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ لَّوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ } أي قل  يا نبينا لهؤلاء المشركين المتخذين لله أنداداً يزعمون أنها آلهة مع الله  قل لهم لو كان مع الله آلهة كما تقولون وإن كان الواقع يكذبكم إذ ليس هناك  آلهة مع الله ولكن على فرض أنه لو كان مع الله آلهة { لاَّبْتَغَوْاْ  إِلَىٰ ذِي ٱلْعَرْشِ سَبِيلاً } أي لطلبوا طريقاً إلى ذي العرش سبحانه  وتعالى يلتمسون فيها رضاه ويطلبون القرب منه والزلفى إليه لجلاله وكماله،  وغناه وحاجتهم وافتقارهم 3إليه. ثم نزه سبحانه وتعالى نفسه أن يكون معه آلهة  فقال { سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَىٰ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً }.  وقوله: { تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ ٱلسَّبْعُ وَٱلأَرْضُ وَمَن  فِيهِنَّ 4} فأخبر تعالى منزهاً نفسه مُقدّساً ذاته عن الشبيه والشريك  والولد والعجز، فأخبر أنه لعظمته وكماله تسبح له السماوات السبع والأرض ومن  فيهن بكلمة.. سبحان الله وبحمده { وَإِن مِّن شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ يُسَبِّحُ  بِحَمْدِهِ } كما أخبر أنه ما من شيء من المخلوقات إلا ويسبح بحمده بلسان 5 قَالِهِ وحَالِه معاً فيقول سبحان الله وبحمده وقوله: { وَلَـٰكِن لاَّ  تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ 6} لاختلاف الألسنة واللغات. وقوله إن كان أي  الله { حَلِيماً }: أي لا يعاجل بالعقوبة من عصاه { غَفُوراً } يغفر ذنوب  وزلات من تاب إليه وأناب طالباً مغفرته ورضاه.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- حرمة القول على الله تعالى بالباطل ونسبة النقص إليه تعالى كاتخاذه ولداً أو شريكاً.

2- مشروعية الاستدلال بالعقليات، على إحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل.

3- فضيلة التسبيح وهو قول: سبحان الله وبحمده حتى إن من قالها مائة مرة غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت في الكثرة مثل زبد البحر.

4-  كل المخلوقات في العوالم كلها تسبح الله تعالى أي تنزهه عن الشريك والولد  والنقص والعجز ومشابهة الحوادث إذ ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير.

5- حلم الله يتجلى في عدم تعجيل عقوبة من عصاه ولولا حلمه لعجل عقوبة مشركي مكة وأكابر مجرميها. ولكن الله أمهلهم حتى تاب أكثرهم.
_________________________
1 الجملة متفرعة عن جملة: {ولا تجعل مع الله إلهاً آخر} وهي متضمنة للإنكار على المشركين في تسميتهم الملائكة إناثاً ونسبتهم إلى الله تعالى إذ قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله تعالى الله عن ذلك، كما هي متضمنة توييخ المشركين على سوء فهمهم وقبيح قولهم بدليل قوله: {انكم لتقولون قولاً عظيماً} .
2 من الجائز أن تكون (في) مزيدة، والقرآن: معمول لصرّفنا، إذ التصريف: صرف الشيء من جهة إلى جهة، والمراد به هنا: البيان والتكرير والانتقال من حكمة إلى حكمة ومن عبرة إلى موعظة.
3 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: "لطلبوا مع الله منازعة وقتالاً كما تفعل ملوك الدنيا بعضهم ببعض، وقال سعيد بن جبير المعنى: إذاً لطلبوا طريقاً إلى الوصول إليه ليزيلوا ملكه لأنهم شركاؤه، وما قاله ابن عباس كالذي قاله سعيد جائز لكن ما ذهبنا إليه في التفسير أولى وألصق بمعنى الآيات والسياق.
4 من الملائكة والجنّ والإنس.
*

*5 المراد من لسان الحال: هو تسبيح الدلالة، إذ كل محدث شاهد على أن الله خالق قادر، ولا مانع من أن يسبّح كل شيء من إنسان وحيوانات ونبات وجماد والجن والملائكة إلا ذرية إبليس فإنهم لا يسبّحون بلسان القال ولكن بلسان الحال.
6 قوله: {لا تفقهون تسبيحهم} دليل على أن تسبيح كل شيء بلسان قاله ويؤيد هذا تسبيح الطعام، وسلام الحجر على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأدل من هذا قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لا يسمع صوت مؤذن من جن ولا إنس ولا شجر ولا حجر ولا مدر ولا شيء إلاّ شهد له يوم القيامة".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (6)  
الحلقة (553)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 199الى صــــ 203)

**{ وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ ٱلْقُرآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلآخِرَةِ حِجَاباً مَّسْتُوراً } (45) { وَجَعَلْنَا  عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِيۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ  وَقْراً وَإِذَا ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي ٱلْقُرْءَانِ وَحْدَهُ وَلَّوْاْ  عَلَىٰ أَدْبَٰرِهِمْ نُفُوراً } (46) { نَّحْنُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ إِذْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِذْ  هُمْ نَجْوَىٰ إِذْ يَقُولُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ رَجُلاً  مَّسْحُوراً } (47) { ٱنْظُرْ كَيْفَ ضَرَبُواْ لَكَ ٱلأَمْثَالَ فَضَلُّواْ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعْونَ سَبِيلاً }(48)
**شرح الكلمات:

حجابا مستورا: أي ساتراً فلا يسمعون كلام الله تعالى.

وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة: أي أغطية على القلوب فلا تعي ولا تفهم.

وفي آذانهم وقراً: أي ثقلاً فلا يسمعون القرآن ومواعظه.

ولو على أدبارهم نفوراً: أي فراراً من السماع حتى لا يسمعوا.

بما يستمعون به: أي بسببه وهو الهزء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وإذ هم نجوى: أي يتناجون بينهم يتحدثون سراً.

رجلاً مسحوراً: أي مغلوباً على عقله مخدوعاً.

ضربوا لك الأمثال: أي قالوا ساحر، وقالوا كاهن وقالوا شاعر.

فضلوا: أي عن الهدى فلا يستطيعون سبيلاً.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ ٱلْقُرآنَ }1 يخبر تعالى رسوله محمداً صلى الله  عليه وسلم إنه إذ قرأ القرآن على المشركين ليدعوهم به إلى الله تعالى  ليؤمنوا به ويعبدوه وحده جعل الله تعالى بينه وبين المشركين حجاباً 2ساتراً،  أو مستوراً لا يُرى وهو حقاً حائل بينهم وبين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  حتى لا يسمعوا القرآن الذي يقرأ عليهم فلا ينتفعون به. وهذا الحجاب ناتج عن  شدة بغضهم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكراهيتهم لدعوته فهم لذلك لا يرونه  ولا يسمعون قراءته. وقوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ  أَكِنَّةً أَن3 يَفْقَهُوهُ } جمع كنان وهو الغطاء حتى لا يصل المعنى  المقروء من الآيات إلى قلوبهم فيفقهوه، وقوله: { وَفِيۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ  وَقْراً } أي وجعل تعالى في آذان أولئك المشركين الخصوم ثقلاً في آذانهم  فلا يسمعون القرآن الذي يتلى عليهم، وهذا كله من الحجاب الساتر والأكنة،  والوقر في الآذان عقوبة من الله تعالى لهم حرمهم بها من الهداية بالقرآن  لسابقة الشر لهم وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين ببغضهم للرسول وما  جاء به وحربهم له ولما به من التوحيد والدين الحق، وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَا  ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي ٱلْقُرْءَانِ وَحْدَهُ } بأن قلت لا إله إلا4 الله، أو  ما أفهم5 معنى لا إله إلا الله ولى المشركون على أدبارهم6 نفوراً من سماع  التوحيد لحبهم الوثنية وتعلق قلوبهم بالشرك.

وقوله  تعالى { نَّحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ } يقول تعالى لرسوله  نحن أعلم بما يستمع به المشركون أي بسبب أنهم يستمعون من أجل الاستهزاء بك  والسخرية منك ومما تتلوه لا أنهم يستمعون للعلم والمعرفة ولطلب الحق  والاهتداء إليه. وقوله: { إِذْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِذْ هُمْ  نَجْوَىٰ } أي يناجي بعضهم بعضاً { إِذْ يَقُولُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ7 } أي  المشركون { إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ } أي لا تتبعون { إِلاَّ رَجُلاً مَّسْحُوراً }  أي مخدوعاً مغلوباً على أمره، فكيف تتبعونه إذاً؟.

وقوله  تعالى: { ٱنْظُرْ كَيْفَ 8ضَرَبُواْ لَكَ ٱلأَمْثَالَ } أي انظر يا رسولنا  كيف ضرب لك وهؤلاء المشركون المعاندون الأمثال فقالوا عنك: ساحر، شاعر،  وكاهن ومجنون فضلوا في طريقهم { فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعْونَ سَبِيلاً } إنهم  عاجزون عن الخروج من حيرتهم هذه التي أوقعهم فيها كفرهم وعنادهم.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  تقرير قاعدة حبك الشيء يعمى ويصم: فإن الحجاب المذكور في الآية وكذا  الأكنة والثقل في الآذان هذه كلها حالت دون سماع القرآن من أجل بغضهم  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وللقرآن وما جاء به عن الدعوة إلى التوحيد.

2- بيان مدى كراهية المشركين للتوحيد وكلمة الإِخلاص لا إله إلا الله.

3- بيان مدى ما كان عليه المشركون من السخرية والاستهزاء بالرسول والقرآن.

4-  بيان اتهامات المشركين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسحر مرة والكهانة  ثانية والجنون ثالثاً بحثاً عن الخلاص من دعوة التوحيد فلم يعثروا على شيء  كما قال تعالى: { فَضَلُّواْ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعْونَ سَبِيلاً }.
______________________
1 روي عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: لما نزلت (سورة تبّت يدا أبي لهب) أقبلت العوراء أم جميل بنت حرب ولها ولولة وفي يدها (حجر ملء الكف) وهي تقول مذمّما عصينا وأمره أبينا، ودينه قلينا، والنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قاعد في المسجد ومعه أبو بكر قال: يا رسول الله: لقد أقبلت وأنا أخاف أن تراك، قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إنها لن تراني فقرأ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قرآنا، فوقفت على أبي بكر ولم تر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قالت لأبي بكر بلغني أنّ صاحبك هجاني قال لا ورب هذا البيت ما هجاك فولّت.
2 ساتراً أي: للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى لا يراه من أراده بسوء، ومستوراً أي: الحجاب لا يراه المشركون وهو موجود فعلاً، ولكن لا يُرى.
3 أن يفقهوه أي: لئلا يفقهوه أو كراهية أن يفقهوه.
4 أي: وأنت تقرأ القرآن.
5 أي: دلّ على معنى لا إله إلا الله.
6 يجوز أن يكون نفور جمع نافر كشهود جمع شاهد، ويجوز أن يكون مصدراً من نفر نفوراً أي: نفروا نفوراً.
7 قولهم هذا وهم يتناجون يقولون إن تتبعون إلا رجلاً مسحوراً أي: مطبوباً قد خبله السحر فاختلط عليه أمره. يقولون هذا حتى ينفروا الناس عنه ولا يتبعوه.
8 عجّبه من صنعهم كيف يقولون تارة ساحر وتارة مجنون وأخرى شاعر فضلّوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا يرجعون معه من حيرتهم أو يتمكنون به من صدّ الناس عنك وصرفهم عن دعوتك.
*************************
**{ وَقَالُوۤاْ أَءِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً أَءِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً } (49) { قُلْ كُونُواْ حِجَارَةً أَوْ حَدِيداً } (50) { أَوْ  خَلْقاً مِّمَّا يَكْبُرُ فِي صُدُورِكُمْ فَسَيَقُولُونَ مَن يُعِيدُنَا  قُلِ ٱلَّذِي فَطَرَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ  رُؤُوسَهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هُوَ قُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن يَكُونَ قَرِيباً } (51) { يَوْمَ يَدْعُوكُمْ فَتَسْتَجِيبُون  َ بِحَمْدِهِ وَتَظُنُّونَ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }(52)
**شرح الكلمات:

وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما ورفاتاً: الاستفهام للإِنكسار والاستبعاد والرُّفات الأجزاء المتفرقة.

مما يكبر في صدوركم: أي يعظم عن قبول الحياة في اعتقادكم.

فطركم: خلقكم.

فسينغضون: أي يحركون رؤوسهم تعجباً.

متى هو؟: الاستفهام للاستهزاء أي متى هذا البعث الذي تعدنا.

يوم يدعوكم: أي يناديكم من قبوركم على لسان إسرافيل.

فتستجيبون: أي تجيبون دعوته قائلين سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك.

وتظنون إن لبثتم إلا قليلاً: وتظنون أنكم ما لبثتم في قبوركم إلا قليلا.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تقرير العقيدة ففي الآيات قَبْلَ هذه كان تقرير التوحيد  والوحي وفي هذه الآيات تقرير البعث والجزاء الآخر ففي الآية [47] يخبر  تعالى عن إنكار المشركين للبعث واستبعادهم له بقوله: { وَقَالُوۤاْ1 أَءِذَا  كُنَّا عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً 2} أي أجزاء متفرقة كالحطام { أَءِنَّا  لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً 3} وفي الآية الثانية [48] يأمر تعالى  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول لهم كونوا ما شئتم فإن الله تعالى قادر  على إحيائكم وبعثكم للحساب والجزاء وهو قوله تعالى؟ قل كونوا حجارة أو  حديداً4 أو خلقاً مما يكبر5 في صدوركم أي مما يعظم في نفوسكم أن يقبل الحياة  كالموت 6مثلا فإن الله تعالى سيحييكم ويبعثكم. وقوله تعالى: {  فَسَيَقُولُونَ مَن يُعِيدُنَا }؟ يخبر تعالى رسوله أن منكري البعث سيقولون  له مستبعدين البعث: من يعيدنا وعلمه الجواب فقال له قل الذي فطركم أي  خلقكم أول مرة وهو جواب مسكت فالذي خلقكم ثم أماتكم هو الذي يعيدكم كما  بدأكم وهو أهون عليه. وقوله تعالى { فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ  وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هُوَ }؟ يخبر تعالى رسوله بما سيقوله منكروا البعث له  فيقول تعالى { فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ } أي يحركون إليك رؤوسهم خفضاً ورفعاً  استهزاء ويقولون: { مَتَىٰ هُوَ }؟ أي متى البعث أي في أي يوم هو كائن.  وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن يَكُونَ قَرِيباً } علمه تعالى كيف يجيب  المكذبين. وقوله { يَوْمَ يَدْعُوكُمْ فَتَسْتَجِيبُون  َ بِحَمْدِهِ  وَتَظُنُّونَ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } أي يكون بعثكم الذي  تنكرونه يوم يدعوكم بأمر الله تعالى إسرافيل من قبوركم فتستجيبون6 أي  فتجيبونه بحمد7 الله { وَتَظُنُّونَ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } أي  ما لبثتم في قبوركم إلا قليلا8 من اللبث وذلك لما تعاينون من الأهوال  وتشاهدون من الأحوال المفزعة المرعبة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء وبيان حتميتها.

2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من شدة إنكارهم للبعث الآخر.

3- تعليم الله تعالى لرسوله كيف يجيب المنكرين المستهزئين بالتي هي أحسن.

4- بيان الأسلوب الحواري الهادي الخالي من الغلظة والشدة.

5- استقصار مدة اللبث في القبور مع طولها لما يشاهد من أهوال البعث.
________________
1 هذا من قولهم الذي قالوا وهم يسمعون القرآن، ويتناجون بينهم فيقولون كذا وكذا.
2 الرفات: ما تكسّر ويَلي من كل شيء كالفتات، والحطام والرّضاض يقال: رُفِت الشيء رفتا أي: حطم والاستفهام إنكاري.
3 الاستفهام للاستهزاء مع الجحد والإنكار، و {خلقاً} : منصوب على الحال من ضمير {لمبعوثون} .
4 الحديد: تراب معدني لا يوجد إلا في مغاور الأرض، وهو تراب غليظ وأصنافه ثمانية وأشهر أنواعه الأحمر وهو صنفان، ذكر وأنثى.
5 قال مجاهد: يعني السموات والأرض والجبال لعظمها في النفوس.
6 لأنّ الموت لا شيء أكبر منه في نفوس بني آدم، قال أمية بن الصلت:
وللّموت خلق في النفوس فظيع
وخلقاً بمعنى مخلوق،، ومن يكبر في صدوركم صفة له.
7 روي أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "انكم تدعون يوم القيامة بأسمائكم وأسماء آبائكم فأحسنوا أسماءكم".
8 قال سعيد بن جبير يخرج الكفار من قبورهم وهم يقولون: سبحانك وبحمدك.
9 وقيل: هذا ما بين النفختين، وذلك أنّ العذاب يكفّ عن المعذّبين بين النفختين وذلك أربعين عاماً فينامون فإذا نفخ النفخة الثانية قالوا: من بعثنا من مرقدنا وظنّوا أنهم ما لبثوا إلاّ قليلا.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (7)  
الحلقة (554)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 204الى صــــ 209)

*
*{ وَقُل  لِّعِبَادِي يَقُولُواْ ٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ يَنزَغُ  بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلإِنْسَانِ عَدُوّاً مُّبِيناً } 53 { رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِن يَشَأْ يَرْحَمْكُمْ أَوْ إِن يَشَأْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلاً } 54 { وَرَبُّكَ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ  ٱلنَّبِيِّينَ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً }55**شرح الكلمات:

التي هي أحسن: أي الكلمة التي هي أحسن من غيرها للطفها وحسنها.

ينزغ: أي يفسد بينهم.1

عدواً مبيناً: أي بيّن العداوة ظاهرها.

ربكم أعلم بكم: هذه هي الكلمة التي هي أحسن.

وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلا: أي فيلزمك إجبارهم على الإِيمان.

فضلنا بعض النبيين: أي بتخصيص كل منهم بفضائل أو فضيلة خاصة به.

وآتينا داود زبورا: أي كتاباً هو الزبور هذا نوع من التفضيل.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في طلب هداية أهل مكة، من طريق الحوار والمجادلة وحدث أن بعض  المؤمنين واجه بعض الكافرين أثناء الجدال بغلظة لفظ كأن توعده بعذاب النار  فأثار ذلك حفائظ المشركين فأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمؤمنين إذا خاطبوا  المشركين أن لا يغلظوا لهم القول فقال تعالى: { وَقُل لِّعِبَادِي 2} أي  المؤمنين { يَقُولُواْ ٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ } من الكلمات لتجد طريقاً إلى  قلوب الكافرين، وعلل لذلك تعالى فقال { إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ يَنزَغُ  بَيْنَهُمْ } الوسواس فيفسد العلائق التي كان في الامكان التوصل بها إلى  هداية الضالين، وذلك أن الشيطان كان وما زال للإِنسان عدواً مبيناً أي بيّن  العداوة ظاهرها فهو لا يريد للكافر أن يسلم، ولا يريد للمسلم أن يؤجر  ويثاب في دعوته. وقوله تعالى: { رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِن يَشَأْ  يَرْحَمْكُمْ } فيتوب عليكم فتسلموا. { أَوْ إِن يَشَأْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ }  بأن يترككم تموتون على شرككم فتدخلوا النار. مثل هذا الكلام ينبغي أن يقول  المؤمنون للكافرين لا أن يصدروا الحكم عليهم بأنهم أهل النار والمخلدون  فيها فيزعج ذلك المشركين فيتمادوا في العناد والمكابرة. وقوله تعالى: {  وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ 3وَكِيلاً }. يقول تعالى لرسوله إنا لم  نرسلك رقيبا عليهم فتجبرهم على الإسلام وإنما أرسلناك مبلغا دعوتنا إليهم  بالأسلوب الحسن وهدايتهم إلينا، وفي هذا تعليم للمؤمنين كيف يدعون الكافرين  إلى الإِسلام. وقوله تعالى: { وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } يخبر تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين ضمناً أنه تعالى  أعلم بمن في السماوات والأرض فضلاً عن هؤلاء المشركين فهو أعلم بما يصلحهم  وأعلم بما كتب لهم أو عليهم من سعادة أو شقاء، وأسباب ذلك من الإِيمان أو  الكفر، وعليه فلا تحزنوا على تكذيبهم ولا تيأسوا من إيمانهم، ولا تتكلفوا  ما لا تطيقون في هدايتهم فقولوا التي هي أحسن واتركوا أمر هدايتهم لله  تعالى هو ربهم وأعلم بهم وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ  ٱلنَّبِيِّينَ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً 4} ، يخبر تعالى  عن إنعامه بين عباده فالذي فاضل بين النبيين وهو أكمل الخلق وأصفاهم فهذا  فضله بالخلة كإبراهيم وهذا بالتكليم كموسى، وهذا بالكتاب الحافل بالتسابيح  والمحامد والعبر والمواعظ كداود، وأنت يا محمد بمغفرته لك ما تقدم من ذنبك  وما تأخر، وبإِرسالك إلى الناس كافة إلى غير ذلك من الإِفضالات وإذا تجلت  هذه الحقيقة لكم وعرفتم أن الله أعلم بمن يستحق الهداية وبمن يستحق  الضلالة، وكذا الرحمة والعذاب ففوضوا الأمر إليه، وادعوا عباده برفق ولين  وبالتي هي أحسن من غيرها من الكلمات.
هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- النهي عن الكلمة الخشنة المسيئة إلى المدعو إلى الإِسلام.

2- بيان أن الشيطان يسعى للإِفساد دائماً فلا يمكن من ذلك بالكلمات المثيرة للغضب والحاملة على اللجج والخصومة الشديدة.

3- بيان نوع الكلمة التي هي أحسن مثل { رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِن يَشَأْ يَرْحَمْكُمْ أَوْ إِن يَشَأْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ }.

4-  بيان أن الله تعالى أعلم بخلقه فهو يهب كل عبد ما أهله له حتى إنه فاضل  بين أنبيائه ورسله عليهم السلام في الكمالات الروحية والدرجات العالية.
_____________________
1 روي أن الآية نزلت في عمر بن الخطاب وذلك أن رجلاً من العرب شتمه وسبه عمر وهم بقتله فكادت تثير فتنة، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب فلذا الآية دعوة عامة لإحسان القول في أثناء دعوة الناس وهدايتهم.
2 أي بالكلمات التي هي أحسن.
3 الرقيب والحفيظ والوكيل والكفيل كلها بمعنى واحد في هذا السياق ومن إطلاق الوكيل وإرادة الرقيب قول الشاعر:
ذكرت أبا أروى فبتّ كأنني
برد الأمور الماضيات وكيل
4 الزبور: كتاب ليس فيه حلال ولا حرام ولا فرائض ولا حدود لعدم الحاجة إلى ذلك لوجود التوراة بينهم، وإنما هو دعاء وتحميد وتمجيد والآية صالحة لحجاج اليهود منكري نزول القرآن على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
_________________________*

*{ قُلِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ فَلاَ يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ ٱلضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلاَ تَحْوِيلاً } 56 { أُولَـٰئِكَ  ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِمُ ٱلْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ  أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ  رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُوراً } 57 { وَإِن  مِّن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ نَحْنُ مُهْلِكُوهَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ  أَوْ مُعَذِّبُوهَا عَذَاباً شَدِيداً كَانَ ذٰلِك فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ  مَسْطُوراً } 58 { وَمَا  مَنَعَنَآ أَن نُّرْسِلَ بِٱلآيَاتِ إِلاَّ أَن كَذَّبَ بِهَا  ٱلأَوَّلُونَ وَآتَيْنَا ثَمُودَ ٱلنَّاقَةَ مُبْصِرَةً فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا  وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِٱلآيَاتِ إِلاَّ تَخْوِيفاً } 59 { وَإِذْ  قُلْنَا لَكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ أَحَاطَ بِٱلنَّاسِ وَمَا جَعَلْنَا  ٱلرُّءْيَا ٱلَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِّلنَّاسِ وَٱلشَّجَرَةَ  ٱلْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي ٱلقُرْآنِ وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ فَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ  طُغْيَاناً كَبِيراً }60
**شرح الكلمات:

فلا يملكون: أي لا يستطيعون.

كشف الضر: أي إزالته بشفاء المريض.

ولا تحويلا: أي للمرض من شخص مريض إلى آخر صحيح ليمرض به.

يدعون: أي ينادونهم طالبين منهم أو متوسلين بهم.

يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة: أي يطلبون القرب منه باالطاعات وأنواع القربات.

كان محذورا: أي يحذره المؤمنون ويحترسون منه بترك معاصي الله تعالى.

في الكتاب مسطورا: أي في كتاب المقادير الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ مكتوباً.

أن  نرسل بالآيات: أي بالآيات التي طلبها أهل مكة كتحويل الصفا إلى جبل ذهب.  أو إزالة جبال مكة لتكون أرضاً زراعية وإجراء العيون فيها.

إلا أن كذب بها الأولون: إذ طالب قوم صالح بالآية ولما جاءتهم كفروا بها فأهلكهم الله تعالى.

الناقة مبصرة: أي وأعطينا ثمود قوم صالح الناقة آية مبصرة واضحة بينة.

فظلموا بها: أي كفروا بها وكذبوا فأهلكهم الله تعالى.

إلا تخويفا: إلا من أجل تخويف العباد بأنا إذا أعطيناهم الآيات ولم يؤمنوا أهلكناهم.

أحاط بالناس: أي قدرة وعلما فهم في قبضته وتحت سلطانه فلا تخفهم.

وما جعلنا الرؤيا:1 هي ما رآه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الإِسراء والمعراج عن عجائب خلق الله تعالى.

والشجرة الملعونة2: هي شجرة الزقوم الوارد لفظها في الصافات والدخان.

ونخوفهم: بعذابنا في الدنيا بالإِهلاك والإِبادة وفي الآخرة بالزقوم والعذاب الأليم.

فما يزيدهم: أي التخويف إلا طغينانا وكفراً.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد فيقول تعالى لرسوله قل يا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم لأولئك المشركين أدعوا الذين زعمتم أنهم آلهة من دون الله سبحانه  وتعالى فإنهم لا يملكون أن يكشفوا الضر عن مريض ولا يستطيعون تحويله عنه  إلى آخر عدو له يريد أن يمسه الضر لأنهم أصنام وتماثيل لا يسمعون ولا  يبصرون فضلا على أن يستجيبوا دعاء من دعاهم لكشف ضر أو تحويله إلى غيره،  هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى [54] { قُلِ ٱدْعُواْ 3ٱلَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم  مِّن دُونِهِ فَلاَ يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ ٱلضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلاَ تَحْوِيلاً  }.

وقوله  تعالى: { أُولَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِمُ  ٱلْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ  عَذَابَهُ }. يخبرهم تعالى بأن أولئك الذين يعبدونهم من الجن 4أو الملائكة  أو الأنبياء أو الصالحين هم أنفسهم يدعون ربهم ويتوسلون للحصول على رضاه.  بشتى أنواع الطاعات والقربات فالذي يَعْبُدُ لا يُعْبَد، والذي يتقرب إلى  الله بالطاعات لا يتقرب إليه وإنما يتقرب إلى من هو يتقرب إليه ليحظى  بالمنزلة عنده، وقوله { وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ 5عَذَابَهُ } ،  أي أن أولئك الذين يدعوهم الجهال من الناس ويطلبون منهم قضاء حاجاتهم هم  أنفسهم يطلبون الله ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه. لأن عذابه تعالى كان وما  زال يحذره العقلاء، لأنه شديد لا يطاق.
*
*فكيف يُدعى ويُرجى ويُخاف من هو يَدعو ويَرجو ويَخاف لو كان المشركون يعقلون.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِن مِّن قَرْيَةٍ } أي مدينة من المدن { إِلاَّ نَحْنُ  مُهْلِكُوهَا } أي بعذاب إبادة قبل يوم القيامة، { أَوْ مُعَذِّبُوهَا  عَذَاباً شَدِيداً } بمرض أو قحط أو خوف من عدو { كَانَ ذٰلِك فِي  ٱلْكِتَابِ مَسْطُوراً } أي مكتوباً في اللوح المحفوظ، فلذا لا يستعجل أهل  مكة العذاب فإنه إن كان قد كتب عليهم فإنه نازل بهم لا محالة وإن لم يكن قد  كتب عليهم فلا معنى لاستعجاله فإنه غير واقع بهم وهم مرجون للتوبة أو  لعذاب يوم القيامة وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا مَنَعَنَآ 6أَن نُّرْسِلَ  بِٱلآيَاتِ } أي بالمعجزات وخوارق العادات { إِلاَّ أَن كَذَّبَ بِهَا } أي  بالمعجزات الأولون من الأمم فأهلكناهم 7بتكذيبهم بها، فلو أرسلنا نبينا  محمداً بمثل تلك الآيات وكذبت بها قريش لأهلكهم، وهو تعالى لا يريد أهلاكهم  بل يريد هدايتهم ليهتدي على أيديهم خلقاً كثيراً من العرب والعجم والأبيض  والأصفر فسبحان الله العليم الحكيم وقوله تعالى { وَآتَيْنَا ثَمُودَ  ٱلنَّاقَةَ مُبْصِرَةً } أي آية مبصرة أي مضيئة بينة فظلموا بها أي كذبوا  بها فعقروها فظلموا بذلك أنفسهم وعرضوها لعذاب الإِبادة فأبادهم الله  فأخذتهم الصيحة وهم ظالمون هذا دليل على أن المانع من الإِرسال بالآيات هو  ما ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِٱلآيَاتِ  إِلاَّ8 تَخْوِيفاً } يخبر تعالى أنه ما يرسل الرسل مؤيدين بالآيات التي هي  المعجزات والعبر والعظات إلا لتخويف الناس عاقبة الكفر والعصيان لعلهم  يخافون فيؤمنون ويطيعون قوله تعالى { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لَكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  أَحَاطَ بِٱلنَّاسِ } أي اذكر يا محمد إذ قلنا لك بواسطة وحينا هذا إن ربك  أحاط بالناس. فهم في قبضته وتحت قهره وسلطانه فلا ترهبهم ولا تخش منهم  أحداً فإن الله ناصرك عليهم، ومنزل نقمته بمن تمادى في الظلم والعناد،  وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا جَعَلْنَا ٱلرُّءْيَا ٱلَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ } يريد  رؤيا الإِسراء والمعراج حيث أراه الله من آياته وعجائب صنعه وخلقه، ما أراه  { إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِّلنَّاسِ } أي لأهل مكة اختباراً لهم هل يصدقون أو  يكذبون، إذ ليس لازماً لتقرير نبوتك وإثبات رسالتك وفضلك أن نريك الملكوت  الأعلى وما فيه من مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة والرحمة.

وقوله تعالى: { وَٱلشَّجَرَةَ ٱلْمَلْعُونَةَ } أي وما جعلنا الشجرة الملعونة في القرآن الكريم وهي شجرة الزقزم وأنها{ تَخْرُجُ فِيۤ أَصْلِ ٱلْجَحِيمِ } [الصافات:  64] إلا فتنة كذلك لأهل مكة حيث قالوا كيف يصح وجود نخلة ذات طلع في وسط  النار، كيف لا تحرقها النار قياساً للغائب على الشاهد وهو قياس فاسد، وقوله  تعالى { وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ } بالشجرة الملعونة وأنها{ طَعَامُ ٱلأَثِيمِ كَٱلْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي ٱلْبُطُونِ كَغَلْيِ ٱلْحَمِيمِ } [الدخان:  44-46] وبغيرها من أنواع العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي، وما يزيدهم ذلك إلا  طغياناً كبيراً أي ارتفاعاً وتكبراً عن قول الحق والاستجابة له لما سبق في  علم الله من خزيهم وعذابهم فاصبر أيها الرسول وامض في دعوتك فإن العاقبة  لك.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير التوحيد بالحكم على عدم استجابة الآلهة المدعاة لعابديها.

2-  بيان حقيقة عقلية وهي أن دعاء الأولياء والاستغاثة بهم والتوسل إليهم  بالذبح والنذر هو أمر باطل ومضحك في نفس الوقت، إذ الأولياء كانوا قبل  موتهم يطلبون الوسيلة إلى ربهم بأنواع الطاعات والقربات ومن كان يَعْبُدْ  لا يُعْبَدْ. ومن كان يَتَقرب يُتقَرَّب إليه، ومن كان يَتَوَسَّلْ لا  يُتَوسلْ إليه بل يعبد الذي كان يُعْبَد وَيُتَوسل إلى الذي كان يُتَوسل  إليه ويتقرب إلى الذي كان يتقرب إليه، وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى.

3- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.

4- بيان المانع من عدم إعطاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الآيات على قريش.

5- بيان علة الإِسراء والمعراج، وذكر شجرة الزقوم في القرآن الكريم.
___________________
*
*1 لفظ الرؤيا يطلق في لب على الرؤيا في المنام، ويطلق على رؤية العين كما في هذه الآية رواية صحيحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وفي البخاري والترمذي عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى: {وما جعلنا الرؤيا..} الخ قال هي رؤيا عين أريها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليلة أسري به إلى بيت المقدس.
2 قيل فيها ملعونة جرياً على عادة العرب في كل طعام مكروه يقولون فيه ملعون، وجائز أن يكون المراد باللعن لعن آكلها أي: الشجرة الملعون آكلها.
*

*3 قيل: إنه لما ابتليت قريش بالقحط، وشكوا ذلك إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية أي: ادعوا الذين تعبدون من دون الله وزعمتم أنهم آلهة لكم.
4 روى مسلم عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه في قول الله تعالى: {أولئك الذين يدعون} قال: نفر من الجنّ أسلموا، وكانوا يُعْبَدون فبقي الذين كانوا يعبدونهم على عبادتهم وقد أسلم النفر من الجنّ، وفي رواية قال: أنزلت في نفر من العرب كانوا يعبدون نفراً من الجنّ فأسلم الجنيّون، والذين كانوا يعبدونهم لا يشعرون أي: بإسلامهم فبقوا يعبدونهم.
5 في الآية الجمع بين الخوف والرجاء وهما كجناحي الطائر إن انكسر أحدهما لم يطر بالأخر،. ولذا فلابد للمؤمن منهما فالخوف يحمل على أداء الفرائض واجتناب المحرمات، والرجاء يحمل على المسابقة في الخيرات، وبذلك تتم ولايته لربه ويأمن عاقبة أمره.
6 {وإن من قرية} أي: ظالمة حذفت الصفة للعلم بها إذ لا يأخذ الله أهل قرية إلاّ بعد ظلمهم إذ هو أعدل من يعدل وعدل، وأرحم من يرحم ورحم وقد جاء هذا الوصف في عدّة آيات منها: {وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون} وفي الآية تهديد ووعيد عرفه ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال: إذا ظهر الزنى والربا في قرية أذن الله في هلاكهم.
7 أي: وما صرفنا عن إرسالك يا رسولنا بالمعجزات التي يطالب بها المشركون إلاّ تكذيب الأولين بها وهؤلاء مثلهم لو أرسلناك بها فكذبوا بها واستحقوا الهلاك ونحن لا نريد لهم ذلك.
8 في السياق ما يدل على أن هناك رغبة في المعجزات من الكافرين والمؤمنين ولذا ذكر تعالى علل عدم إعطائها لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فالعلة الأولى تكذيب الأولين بها ودلل بتكذيب ثمود بها والثانية أنه ما يرسل بالمعجزات من أرسلهم بها إلا لعلة التخويف فقط والثالثة إعلامه تعالى رسوله بأن ربك محيط بعباده قادر عليهم فلا تخفهم ولا تطلب الآية لهم، والرابعة: أن معجزة الإسراء والمعراج لم تكن للهداية وإنما هي للفتنة لا غير.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (8)  
الحلقة (555)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 209الى صــــ 214)

**{ وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إَلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ قَالَ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِيناً } 61 { قَالَ  أَرَأَيْتَكَ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ عَلَيَّ لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ  إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ لأَحْتَنِكَنَّ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } 62 { قَالَ ٱذْهَبْ فَمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَآؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَّوْفُوراً } 63 { وَٱسْتَفْزِزْ  مَنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم بِخَيْلِكَ  وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي ٱلأَمْوَالِ وَٱلأَوْلادِ وَعِدْهُمْ وَمَا  يَعِدُهُمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً } 64 { إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ وَكَفَىٰ بِرَبِّكَ وَكِيلاً }65
**شرح الكلمات:

لمن خلقت طيناً: أي من الطين.

أرأيتك: أي أخبرني.

كرمت علي: أي فضَّلْته علي بالأمر بالسجود له.

لأحتنكن: لأستولين عليهم فأقودهم إلى الغواية كالدابة إذا جعل الرسن في حنكها، تُقادٍ حيث شاء راكبها!.

اذهب: أي منظراً إلى وقت النفخة الأولى.

جزاءً موفوراً: أي وافراً كاملاً.

بصوتك: أي بدعائك إياهم إلى طاعتك ومعصيتي بأصوات المزامير والأغاني واللهو.

وأجلب عليهم: أي صِحْ فيهم بركبانك ومُشاتك.

وشاركهم في الأموال: بحملهم على أكل الربا وتعاطيه.

والأولاد: بتزيين الزنا ودفعهم إليه.

وعدهم: أي بأن لا بعث ولا حساب ولا جزاء.

إلا غرورا: أي باطلاً.

ليس لك عليهم سلطان: أي إن عبادي المؤمنين ليس لك قوة تتسلط عليهم بها.

وكفى بربك وكيلاً: أي حافظاً لهم منك أيها العدوّ.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمََ } أي اذكر  يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المشركين الجهلة الذين أطاعوا عدوهم وعدو أبيهم من قبل،  وعصوا ربهم، اذكر لهم كيف صدّقوا ظن إبليس فيهم، واذكر لهم { وَإِذْ  قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمََ } فامتثلوا أمرنا {  فَسَجَدُواْ إَلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ } قال منكراً أمرنا، مستكبراً عن آدم عبدنا {1  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِيناً }؟ أي لمن خلقته من الطين لأن آدم خلقه  الله تعالى من أديم الأرض عذبها وملحها ولذا سمى آدم آدم ثم قال في صلفه  وكبريائه { أَرَأَيْتَكَ } أي أخبرني أهذا { ٱلَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ عَلَيَّ 2}؟!  قال هذا استصغار لآدم واستخفافا بشأنه، { لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ } أي وعزتك  لئن أخرْت موتي { إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ لأَحْتَنِكَنَّ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ }  أي لأستولين عليهم وأسوقهم إلى أودية الغواية والضلال حتى يهلكوا مثلي {  إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }3 منهم ممن تستخلصهم لعبادتك فأجابه الرب تبارك وتعالى: {  قَالَ ٱذْهَبْ 4} أي مُنَظراً وممهلاً إلى وقت النفخة الأولى وقوله تعالى: {  فَمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ } أي عصاني وأطاعك { فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ  جَزَآؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَّوْفُوراً } أي وافراً كاملاً.

وقوله  تعالى: {5 وَٱسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ } قال هذا  لإبليس بعد أن أنظره إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم أذن له في أن يعمل ما استطاع في  إضلال أتباعه، { وَٱسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ } أي  واستخفف منهم بدعائك إلى الباطل بأصوات المزامير والأغاني وصور الملاهي  وأنديتها وجمعياتها، { 6وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم } أي صِح على خيلك ورجلك 7 الركبان والمشاة وسقهم جميعاً على بني آدم لإِغوائهم وإضلالهم {  وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي ٱلأَمْوَالِ } بحملهم على الربا وجمع الأموال من الحرام  وفي { وَٱلأَوْلادِ } بتزيين الزنا وتحسين الفجور وعدهم بالأماني الكاذبة  وبأن لا بعث يوم القيامة ولا حساب ولا جزاء قال تعالى: { وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ  ٱلشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً } أي باطلاً وكذباً وزوراً. وقوله تعالى: {  إِنَّ عِبَادِي } أي المؤمنين بي، المصدقين بلقائي ووعدي ووعيدي ليس لك  عليهم قوة تتسلط عليهم بها، { وَكَفَىٰ بِرَبِّكَ وَكِيلاً } أي حافظاً  لهم: منك فلا تقدر على إضلالهم ولا إغوائهم يا عدوي وعدوهم.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- مشروعية التذكير بالأحداث الماضية للتحذير من الوقوع في الهلاك.

2- ذم الكبر وأنه من شر الصفات.

3- تقرير عداوة إبليس والتحذير منها.

4- بيان مشاركة إبليس أتباعه في أموالهم وأولادهم ونساءهم.

5- بيان أن أصوات الأغاني والمزامير والملاهي وأندية الملاهي وجمعياتها الجميع من جند إبليس الذي يحارب به الآدمي المسكين الضعيف.

6- بيان حفظ الله تعالى لأوليائه، وهم المؤمنون المتقون، وجعلنا الله تعالى منهم وحفظنا بما يحفظهم به إنه بر كريم.
______________________
1 الاستفهام انكاري.
2 أي: فضلت، والإكرام: اسم جامع لكل ما يحمد، وفي الكلام حذف تقديره أخبرني عن هذا الذي فضلته عليَّ لمَ فضلته وقد خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين، ويصح بدون تقدير المحذوف أي: أترى هذا الذي كرمته عليَّ لأفعلن به كذا وكذا.
3 {إلا قليلا} : يعني المعصومين وهم الذين قال تعالى فيهم: {إنّ عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان} واستثناء إبليس القليل كان ظنا منه فقط كما قال تعالى: {ولقد صدّق عليهم إبليس ظنه} وقال الحسن: ظن ذلك لأنه وسوس لآدم في الجنة ولم يجد له عزماً فحصل له بذلك هذا العلم المعبّر عنه بالظنّ إذ يطلق لفظ الظن، ويراد به العلم.
4 الأمر هنا: للإهانة والطرد والاحتقار والصغار.
5 الاستفزاز: طلب الفز، وهو الخفة والانزعاج، وترك التثاقل، والسين والتاء فيه لشدة طلب الاستخفاف والإزعاج.
6 الإجلاب: جمع الجيوش وسوقها مشتق من الجلبة التي هي الصياح إذ الجيوش تجمع بالجلبة فيهم والصياح بهم.
7 قرأ حفص: {ورَجِلِك} بكسر الجيم لغة في رجل وقرأ غيره و {رجْلك} بسكون الجيم، والمعنى بخيلك: أي فرسانك ورجالك.
******************************  *******
**{ رَّبُّكُمُ ٱلَّذِي يُزْجِي لَكُمُ ٱلْفُلْكَ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ لِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً } 66 { وَإِذَا  مَسَّكُمُ ٱلْضُّرُّ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَن تَدْعُونَ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ  فَلَمَّا نَجَّاكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْبَرِّ أَعْرَضْتُمْ وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَانُ  كَفُوراً } 67 { أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ ٱلْبَرِّ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ وَكِيلاً } 68 { أَمْ  أَمِنْتُمْ أَن يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ تَارَةً أُخْرَىٰ فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ  قَاصِفاً مِّنَ ٱلرِّيحِ فَيُغْرِقَكُم بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ  تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعاً } 69 { وَلَقَدْ  كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي ءَادَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي ٱلْبَرِّ وَٱلْبَحْرِ  وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَىٰ كَثِيرٍ  مِّمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلاً }69
**شرح الكلمات:

يزجي لكم الفلك: أي يسوقها فتسير فيه.

لتبتغوا من فضله: أي لتطلبوا رزق الله بالتجارة من إقليم إلى آخر.

وإذا مسكم الضُر: أي الشدة والبلاء والخوف من الغرق.

ضل من تدعون إلا إياه: أي غاب عنكم من كنتم تدعونهم من آلهتكم.

أعرضتم: أي عن دعاء الله وتوحيده في ذلك.

أو يرسل عليكم حاصباً: أي ريحاً ترمي بالحصباء لشدتها.

ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلاً: أي حافظاً منه أي من الخسف أو الريح الحاصب.

قاصفاً من الريح: أي ريحاً شديدة تقصف الأشجار وتكسرها لقوتها.

علينا به تبيعاً: أي نصيراً ومعيناً يتبعنا ليثأر لكم منا.

ولقد كرمنا بني آدم: أي فضلناهم بالعلم والنطق واعتدال الخلق.

حملناهم في البر والبحر: في البر على البهائم والبحر على السفن.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد والدعوة إليه. فقوله تعالى: {  رَّبُّكُمُ ٱلَّذِي يُزْجِي1 لَكُمُ ٱلْفُلْكَ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ لِتَبْتَغُواْ  مِن فَضْلِهِ } يخبرهم تعالى بأن ربهم الحق الذي يجب أن يعبدوه ويطيعوه بعد  أن يؤمنوا هو الذي { يُزْجِي لَكُمُ ٱلْفُلْكَ } أي السفينة { فِي  ٱلْبَحْرِ } أي يسوقها فتسير بهم في البحر إلى حيث يريدون من أجل أن يطلبوا  رزق الله لهم بالتجارة من إقليم لآخر. هذا هو2 إلهكم الحق، أما الأصنام  والأوثان فهي مخلوقة لله مربوية له، لا تملك لنفسها فضلاً عن غيرها، نفعاً  ولا ضراً.

وقوله  تعالى: { إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً } ومن رحمته تعالى تسخيره البحر  لهم وإزجاء السفن وسوقها فيه ليحصلوا على أقواتهم عن طريق السفر والتجارة.  وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ ٱلْضُّرُّ3 فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَن  تَدْعُونَ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ } يذكرهم بحقيقة واقعة لهم وهي أنهم إذا ركبوا  في الفلك وأصابتهم شدة من مرض أو ضلال طريق أو عواصف بحرية اضطربت لها  السفن وخافوا الغرق دعوا الله وحده ولم يبق من يدعوه سواه تعالى لكنهم إذا  نجاهم من الهلكة التي خافوها ونزلوا بشاطئ السلامة أعرضوا عن ذكر الله  وذكروا آلهتهم ونسوا ما كانوا يدعونه وهو الله من قبل { وَكَانَ  ٱلإِنْسَانُ كَفُوراً } هذا طبعه وهذه حاله سرعة النسيان، وشدة الكفران  وقوله تعالى: وهو يخاطبهم لهدايتهم { أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَن يَخْسِفَ4 بِكُمْ  جَانِبَ ٱلْبَرِّ } يقرعهم على إعراضهم فيقول { أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ } الله  تعالى { أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ } جانب الأرض الذي نزلتموه عند خروجكم من  البحر { أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً } أي ريحاً شديدة تحمل الحصباء5  فيهلككم كما أهلك عاداً { ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ } من غير الله {  وَكِيلاً } يتولى دفع العذاب عنكم ويقول: { أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ } الله تعالى {  أَن يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ } أي في البحر { تَارَةً أُخْرَىٰ } أي مرة أخرى {  فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفاً مِّنَ ٱلرِّيحِ } أي ريحاً شديدة تقصف  الأشجار وتحطمها { فَيُغْرِقَكُم بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ } أي بسبب كفركم كما  أغرق آل فرعون { ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعاً } أي  تابعاً يثأر لكم منا ويتبعنا مطالباً بما نلنا منكم من العذاب.

فما لكم إذاً لا  تؤمنون وتوحدون وبالباطل تكفرون. وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي  ءَادَمَ } أي فضلناهم بالنطق والعقل والعلم واعتدال الخلق {  وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي ٱلْبَرِّ وَٱلْبَحْرِ } على ما سخرنا لهم من المراكب {  وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ 6} أي المستلذات من اللحوم والحبوب  والفواكه والخُضَر والمياه العذبة الفرات. وقوله تعالى: { وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ  عَلَىٰ كَثِيرٍ مِّمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلاً } فالآدميون أفضل من الجن  وسائر الحيوانات، وخواصهم أفضل من الملائكة، وعامة الملائكة أفضل من عامة  الآدميين ومع هذا فإن الآدمي إذا كفر ربه وأشرك في عبادته غيره، وترك  عبادته، وتخلى عن محبته ومراقبته أصبح شر الخليقة كلها. قال تعالى:{ إِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَابِ وَٱلْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ  جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ ٱلْبَرِيَّةِ } [البينة: 6].

من هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تعريف الله تعالى بذكر صفاته الفعلية والذاتية.

2- تذكير المشركين بحالهم في الشدة والرخاء حيث يعرفون الله في الشدة ويخلصون له الدعاء، وينكرونه في الرخاء ويشركون به سواه.

3-  تخويف المشركين بأن الله تعالى قادر على أن يخسف بهم الأرض أو يرسل عليهم  حاصباً من الريح فيهلكهم أو يردهم إلى البحر مرة أخرى ويرسل عليهم قاصفاً  من الريح فيغرقهم بسبب كفرهم بالله، وعودتهم إلى الشرك بعد دعائه تعالى  والتضرع إليه حال الشدة.

4- بيان منن الله تعالى على الإِنسان وأفضاله عليه في تكريمه وتفضيله.

5- حال الرخاء أصعب على الناس من حال الشدة بالقحط والمرض، أو غيرهما من المصائب.

6- الإِعلان عن كرامة الآدمي وشرفه على سائر المخلوقات الأرضية.
__________________________
1 الإزجاء: السوق قال تعالى: {ألم تر أنّ الله يزجي سحاباً} وقال الشاعر:
يا أيها الراكب المزجي مطيته
سائل بني أسد ما هذه الصوت
2 أي: الذي يجب أن يشكروه بعبادته وحده دودن من سواه.
3 لفظ الضرّ يعم المرض وخوف الغرق والإمساك عن الجري وأهوال حالة اضطراباته.
4 الخسف: انهيار الأرض بالشيء فوقها، وجانب البر: ناحية الأرض إذ البحر جانب والأرض جانب.
5 يقال لكل ريح تحمل التراب والحصباء: حاصب، قال الفرزدق:
مستقبلين شمال الشام يضربنا
بحاصب كنديف القطن منثور
6 في الآية دليل على إبطال الزهد في لذيد الطعام كالعسل والسمن واللحم والفواكه والاكتفاء بالخبز بالملح ونحوه مع توفر طيب الطعام والشراب لأنه مخالف لمنهج السلف وفيه كفر ما أنعم الله تعالى به على عباده من طيب الرزق.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (9)  
الحلقة (556)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 215الى صــــ 221)

**{ يَوْمَ  نَدْعُواْ كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ 1كِتَابَهُ  بِيَمِينِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ يَقْرَؤونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ  فَتِيلاً } 71 { وَمَن كَانَ فِي هَـٰذِهِ أَعْمَىٰ فَهُوَ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ أَعْمَىٰ وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً } 72 { وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ لِتَفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ وَإِذاً لاَّتَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلاً } 73 { وَلَوْلاَ أَن ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدتَّ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئاً قَلِيلاً } 74 { إِذاً لأذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ ٱلْمَمَاتِ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيراً } 75 { وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَسْتَفِزُّون  َكَ مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ لِيُخْرِجوكَ مِنْهَا وَإِذاً لاَّ يَلْبَثُونَ خِلافَكَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } 76 { سُنَّةَ مَن قَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِن رُّسُلِنَا وَلاَ تَجِدُ لِسُنَّتِنَا تَحْوِيلاً }77
**شرح الكلمات:

بإمامهم: أي الذي كانوا يقتدون به ويتبعونه في الخير أو الشر.

فتيلا: أي مقدار فتيل وهو الخيط الذي يوجد وسط النواة.

ومن  كان في هذه أعمى: من كان في الدنيا أعمى عن حجج الله تعالى الدالة على  وجوده وعلمه وقدرته، فلم يؤمن به ولم يعبده فهو في الآخرة أشد عمى وأضل  سبيلاً.

وإن كادوا: أي قاربوا.

ليفتنونك: أي يستنزلونك عن الحق، أي يطلبون نزولك عنه.

لتفتري علينا غيره: أي لتقول علينا افتراءً غير الذي أوحينا إليك.

إذاً لاتخذوك خليلاً: أي لو فعلت الذي طلبوا منك فعله لاتخذوك خليلاً لهم.

ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات: أي لعذبناك عذاب الدنيا مضاعفاً وعذاب الآخرة كذلك.

ليستفزونك من الأرض: أي ليستخفونك من الأرض أرض مكة.

لا يلبثون خلافك: أي لا يبقون خلفك أي بعدك إلا قليلاً ويهلكهم الله.

سنة من قد أرسلنا من قبلك: أي لو أخرجوك لعذبناهم بعد خروجك بقليل، سنتنا في الأمم.

ولا تجد لسنتنا تحويلا: أي عما جرت به في الأمم السابقة.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لرسوله في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء، اذكر يا رسولنا { يَوْمَ  نَدْعُواْ كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ } الذي كانوا يقتدون به ويتبعونه  فيتقدم ذلك الإِمام ووراءه أتباعه وتوزع الكتب عليهم واحداً واحداً فمن  أعطى كتابه بيمينه تشريفاً له وتكريماً، فأولئك الذين أكرموا بإعطائهم  كتبهم بأيمانهم، يقرأون كتابهم ويحاسبون بما فيه { وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ } أي  لا ينقصون مقدار فتيل لا تنقص حسناتهم، ولا بزيادة سيئاتهم.2 واذكر هذا لهم  تعظهم به لعلهم يتعظون، وقوله تعالى: { وَمَن كَانَ فِي هَـٰذِهِ } أي  الدنيا { أَعْمَىٰ } لا يبصر هذه الحجج والآيات والدلائل وأصر على الشرك،  والتكذيب والمعاصي { فَهُوَ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ أَعْمَىٰ } أي أشد عمى {  وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً } فلا يرى طريق النجاة ولا يسلكه حتى يقع في جهنم.  وقوله: { وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ  3 } أي يصرفونك { عَنِ ٱلَّذِي  أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ4 } من توحيدنا والكفر بالباطل وأهله. { لِتفْتَرِيَ  عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ } أي لتقول علينا غير الحق الذي أوحيناه إليك، وإذاً لو  فعلت بأن وافقتهم على ما طلبوا منك، من الإغضاء على شركهم والتسامح معهم  إقراراً لباطلهم، ولو مؤقتاً، { لاَّتَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلاً } لهم وكانوا  أولياء لك، وذلك أن المشركين في مكة والطائف، واليهود في المدينة كانوا  يحاولون جهدهم أن يستنزلوا الرسول على شيء من الحق الذي يأمر به ويدعو إليه  مكراً منهم وخديعة سياسية إذ لو وافقهم على شيء لطالبوا بآخر، ولقالوا قد  رجع إلينا، فهو إذاً يَتَقَوَّل، وليس بالذي يوحى إليه بدليل قبوله منا كذا  وكذا وتنازله عن كذا وكذا، وقوله تعالى: { وَلَوْلاَ أَن ثَبَّتْنَاكَ }  أي على الحق حيث عصمناك { لَقَدْ كِدتَّ } أي قاربت { تَرْكَنُ 5} أي تميل {  إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئاً قَلِيلاً } بقبول بعض اقتراحاتهم { إِذاً } أي لو ملت  إليهم، وقبلت منهم ولو شيئاً يسيراً { لأذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ 6ٱلْحَيَاةِ  وَضِعْفَ ٱلْمَمَاتِ 7} ، أي لضاعفنا عليك العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة ثم لا  تجد لك نصيراً ينصرك إذا نحن خذلناك وعذبناك وقوله تعالى في حادثة أخرى وهي  أنهم لما فشلوا في المحاولات السلمية أرادوا استعمال القوة فقرروا إخراجه  من مكة بالموت أو الحياة فأخبر تعالى رسوله بذلك إعلاماً وإنذاراً، فقال: {  وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَسْتَفِزُّون  َكَ 8مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ } أرض مكة {  لِيُخْرِجوكَ مِنْهَا وَإِذاً } أي لو فعلوا لم يلبثوا بعد إخراجك إلا  زمناً قليلاً ونهلكهم كما هي سنتنا في الأمم السابقة التي أخرجت أنبياءها  أو قتلتهم هذا معنى قوله تعالى: { وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَسْتَفِزُّون  َكَ } أي  يستخفونك { مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ لِيُخْرِجوكَ مِنْهَا وَإِذاً لاَّ يَلْبَثُونَ  خِلافَكَ9 إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً سُنَّةَ مَن قَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِن  رُّسُلِنَا وَلاَ تَجِدُ لِسُنَّتِنَا تَحْوِيلاً } اي عما جرت به في الأمم  السابقة.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- الترغيب في الاقتداء بالصالحين ومتابعتهم والترهيب من الاقتداء بأهل الفساد ومتابعتهم.

2- عدالة الله تعالى في الموقف بإقامة الحجة على العبد وعدم ظلمه شيئاً.

3- عمى الدنيا عن الحق وشواهده سبب عمى الآخرة وموجباته من السقوط في جهنم.

4- حرمة الركون أي الميل لأهل الباطل بالتنازل عن شيء من الحق الثابت إرضاءً لهم.

5- الوعيد الشديد لمن يرضى أهل الباطل تملقاً لهم طمعاً في دنياهم فيترك الحق لأجلهم.

6- إمضاء سنن الله تعالى وعدم تخلفها بحال من الأحوال.
 _____________________
1{فمن أوتي} معطوف على مقدر اقتضاه قوله: {تدعو كل اناس بإمامهم} أي فيؤتون كتبهم {فمن أوتي كتابه ... } الخ.
2 لم يذكر من أوتي كتبهم بشمائلهم إذ هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم اكتفاء بذكر من أوتوا كتبهم بأيمانهم، وقد ذكر في أول السورة: {وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه} وذكر في سورتي الحاقة والانشقاق.
3 عدي فعل يفتنونك بعن لأنه مضمن معنى فعل يتعدّى بها وهو الصرف يقال: صرفه عن كذا. أي يصرفونك.
4 الآية مسوقة مساق الامتنان على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث عصمه، وفيها بيان مدى ما كان المشركون يريدونه من صرف النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الحق الذي جاءه وهو يدعو إليه من التوحيد.
5 الركون: الميل بالركن الذي هو الجانب من جسد الإنسان واستعمل في الموافقة بعلاقة القرب.
6 هذه الجملة جزاء لجملة: {لقد كدت تركن إليهم} إذ تقدير الكلام لو ركنت إليهم لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات.
7 جائز أن يكون المراد بعذاب الدنيا: تراكم المصائب والأزراء في مدّة الحياة وعذاب الممات أن يموت مكموداً مستذلاً بين من فازوا عليه بشرف سقوطه بينهم وضياع ما كان يأمله ويدعو إليه.
8 الاستفزاز: الحمل على الترحل، وهو استفعال من فزّ يفزّ بمعنى: بارح المكان، والمعنى: كادوا: أن يخرجوك من بلدك كرهاً ثم صرفهم الله عنك حتى خرجت برضاك واختيارك فلذا لم تنزل بهم العقوبة بخروجك من بلدك.
9 قرأ نافع: {خلفك} أي بعدك، وقرأ حفص {خلافك} وهي لغة في خلف بمعنى: بعد.
*
*******************************  *****
**{ أَقِمِ ٱلصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ ٱلشَّمْسِ إِلَىٰ غَسَقِ ٱلَّيلِ وَقُرْآنَ ٱلْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ ٱلْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً } 78 { وَمِنَ ٱلْلَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَىٰ أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً } 79 { وَقُل رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَٱجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنْكَ سُلْطَاناً نَّصِيراً } 80 { وَقُلْ جَآءَ ٱلْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ ٱلْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ ٱلْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقاً } 81 { وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً } 82 { وَإِذَآ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَى ٱلإنْسَانِ أَعْرَضَ وَنَأَى بِجَانِبِهِ وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلشَّرُّ كَانَ يَئُوساً } 83 { قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَىٰ شَاكِلَتِهِ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَىٰ سَبِيلاً }84
**شرح الكلمات:

لدلوك الشمس: أي زوالها من كبد السماء ودحوضها إلى جهة الغرب.

إلى غسق الليل: أي إلى ظلمة الليل، إذ الغسق الظلمة.

وقرآن الفجر: صلاة الصبح.

كان مشهوداً: تشهده الملائكة، ملائكة الليل وملائكة النهار.

فتهجد به1: أي بالقرآن.

نافلة: أي زائدة عن الغرض وهي التهجد بالليل.

مقاماً محموداً: هو الشفاعة العظمى يوم القيامة حيث يحمده الأولون والآخرون.

أدخلني مدخل صدق: أي المدينة، إدخالاً مرضياً لا أرى فيه مكروهاً.

وأخرجني مخرج صدق: أي من مكة إخراجاً لا ألتفت بقلبي إليها.

وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل: أي عند دخولك مكة فاتحاً لها بإذن الله تعالى.

زهق الباطل: أي ذهب واضمحل.

أعرض ونأ بجانبه: أعرض عن الشكر فلم يشكر، ونأ بجانبه: أي ثنى عطفه متبختراً في كبرياء.

على شاكلته: أي طريقته ومذهبه الذي يشاكل حاله في الهدى والضلال.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  ذلك العرض الهائل لتلك الأحداث الجسام أمر تعالى رسوله بإقام الصلاة فإنها  مأمن الخائفين، ومنار السالكين، ومعراج الأرواح إلى ساحة الأفراح فقال: {  أَقِمِ ٱلصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ ٱلشَّمْسِ } أي لأول2 دلوكها وهو ميلها من كبد  السماء إلى الغرب وهو وقت الزوال ودخول وقت الظهر، وقوله { إِلَىٰ غَسَقِ 3 ٱلَّيلِ } أي إلى ظلمته، ودخلت صلاة العصر4 فيما بين دلوك الشمس وغسق الليل،  ودخلت صلاة المغرب وصلاة العشاء في غسق الليل الذي هو ظلمته، وقوله: {  وَقُرْآنَ ٱلْفَجْرِ5 } أي صلاة الصبح وهذه هي الصلوات الخمس المفروضة على  أمة الإِسلام، النبي وأتباعه سواء وقوله { إِنَّ قُرْآنَ ٱلْفَجْرِ كَانَ  مَشْهُوداً } يعني محضوراً، تحضره ملائكة النهار لتنصرف ملائكة الليل،  لحديث الصحيح " يتعاقب فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار... " وقوله  { وَمِنَ ٱلْلَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ6 بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ } أي صلاة زائدة  على الفرائض الخمس وهي قيام الليل، وهو واجب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه  الآية، وعلى أمته مندوب إليه، مرغوب فيه.

وقوله:  { عَسَىٰ أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً } عسى من الله  تعالى تفيد الوجوب، ولذا فقد أخبر تعالى رسوله مبشراً إياه بأن يقيمه يوم  القيامة { مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً } يحمده عليه الأولون والآخرون. وهو  الشفاعة العظمى حيث يتخلى عنها آدم فمن دونه.. حتى تنتهي إليه صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيقول: أنالها، أنالها، ويأذن له ربه فيشفع للخليقة في فضل  القضاء، ليدخل أهل الجنة الجنة، وأهل النار النار، وتستريح الخليقة من عناء  الموقف وطوله وصعوبته.
وقوله  تعالى: { وَقُل رَّبِّ 7أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي  مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ }. هذه بشارة أخرى أن الله تعالى أذن لرسوله بالهجرة من  تلقاء نفسه لا بإخراج قومه وهو كاره. فقال له: قل في دعائك ربي أدخلني  المدينة دار هجرتي { مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ } بحيث لا أرى فيها مكروهاً، وأخرجني  من مكة يوم تخرجني { مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ } غير ملتفت إليها بقلبي شوقاً  وحنيناً إليها.
{ وَٱجْعَل لِّي مِن  لَّدُنْكَ سُلْطَاناً نَّصِيراً } أي وسلني أن أجعل لك من لدني سلطاناً  نصيراً لك على من بغاك بسوء، وكادك بمكر وخديعة، وحاول منعك من إقامة دينك،  ودعوتك إلى ربك، وقوله تعالى: { وَقُلْ جَآءَ ٱلْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ  ٱلْبَاطِلُ } هذه بشارة أخرى بأن الله تعالى سيفتح له مكة، ويدخلها ظافراً  منتصراً وهو يكسر الأصنام حول الكعبة وكانت ثلاثمائة وستين صنماً! ويقول  جاء الحق وزهق الباطل أي ذهب الكفر واضمحل. { إِنَّ ٱلْبَاطِلَ كَانَ  زَهُوقاً }. لا بقاء له ولا ثبات إذا صاول الحق، ووقف في وجهه، وجائز أن  يكون المراد بالحق، القرآن وبالباطل الكذب والافتراء، وجائز أن يكون الحق  الإِسلام والباطل الكفر والشرك وأعم من ذلك، أن الحق هو كل ما هو طاعة الله  عز وجل، والباطل كل طاعة للشيطان من الشرك والظلم وسائر المعاصي. وقوله  تعالى: { وَنُنَزِّلُ8 مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ  لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ } أي وننزل عليك يا رسولنا محمد من القرآن ما هو شفاء9 أي  ما يستشفى به من مرض الجهل والضلال والشك والوساوس ورحمة للمؤمنين دون  الكافرين، لأن المؤمنين يعملون به فيرحمهم الله تعالى بعملهم بكتابة، وأما  الكافرون، فلا رحمة لهم فيه، لأنهم مكذبون به تاركون للعمل بما فيه. وقوله {  وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً } أي ولا يزيد القرآن  الظالمين وهم المشركون المعاندون الذين أصروا على الباطل عناداً ومكابرة،  هؤلاء لا يزيدهم ما ينزل من القرآن ويسمعونه إلا خساراً لازدياد كفرهم  وظلمهم وعنادهم. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَآ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَى ٱلإنْسَانِ  10أَعْرَضَ وَنَأَى بِجَانِبِهِ وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلشَّرُّ كَانَ يَئُوساً }  يخبر الله تعالى عن الإِنسان الكافر المحروم من نور الإِيمان وهداية  الإِسلام أنه إذا أنعم عليه بنعمة النجاة من الهلاك وقد أشرف عليه بغرق أو  مرض أو جوع أو نحوه، أعرض عن ذكر الله ودعائه كما كان يدعوه في حال الشدة،  ونأى بجانبه أي بعد عنا فلا يلتفت إلينا بقلبه، وذهب في خيلائه وكبريائه  وقوله تعالى: { وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلشَّرُّ 11كَانَ يَئُوساً } أي قنوطاً. هذا  هو الكافر، ذو ظلمة النفس لكفره وعصيانه، إذا مسه الشر من جوع أو مرض أو  خوف أحاط به كان يؤوساً أي كثير اليأس والقنوط تامهما، لعدم إيمانه بالله  ورحمته وقدرته على إنجائه وخلاصه.
وقوله  تعالى: { قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَىٰ شَاكِلَتِهِ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَىٰ سَبِيلاً } أي قل يا رسولنا للمشركين، كل منا ومنكم  يعمل عل طريقته ومذهبه بحسب حاله هداية وضلالاً. والله تعالى ربكم أعلم بمن  هو أهدى منا ومنكم سبيلاً. ويجزي الكل بحسب عمله وسلوكه. وهذه كلمة مفاصلة  قاطعة، للنزاع الناجم عن كون كل يدعي أنه على الحق وأن دينه أصوب، وطريقته  أمثل وسبيله أجدى وأنفع.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب إقامة الصلاة وبيان أوقاتها المحددة لها.

2- الترغيب في النوافل، وخاصة التهجد أي " نافلة الليل ".

3- تقرير الشفاعة العظمى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

4- ضعف الباطل وسرعة تلاشيه إذا صاوله الحق ووقف في وجهه.

5- القرآن شفاء لأمراض القلوب عامة ورحمة بالمؤمنين خاصة.

6- بيان طبع المرء الكافر وبيان حال الضعف الملازم له.

7- تعليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين كيف يتخلصون من الجدال الفارغ والحوار غير المثمر.
__________________________
1 تهجّد: إذا ألقى الهجود عنه، وهو النوم، وقام يصلّي، والتهجّد من الهجود وهو من الأضداد هجد: نام، وهجد: سهر.
2 ما في التفسير أشهر وأولى بالأخذ به وهو ما ذهب إليه عمر وابنه وأبو هريرة وابن عباس ومالك، ويرى غير هؤلاء من بعض الصحابة والتابعين: أن دلوك الشمس هو غروبها وعليه فلم تشمل الآية أوقات الصلوات الخمس بخلاف القول بدلوك الشمس: زوالها عن كبد السماء.
3 غسق الليل: سواده وظلمته قال ابن قيس الرّقيّات:
إنّ هذا الليل قد غسقاَ
واشتكيت الهمّ والأرقا
4 وقت العصر إذا زاد ظل كل شيء مثله، ووقت المغرب: غروب الشمس، ووقت العشاء: ذهاب الشفق الأحمر، ووقت الصبح طلوع الفجر ووقت الظهر: زوال الشمس عن كبد السماء.
5 {قرآن} : منصوب على الاغراء أي: والزم قرآن الفجر لأهميته ويصح أن ينصب على العطف أي: أقم الصلاة وأقم قرآن الفجر أي: صلاته.
6 {نافلة لك} : أي نافلة لأجلك خاصة بك دون سائر أمتك.
7 روى الترمذي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بمكة ثمّ أمر بالهجرة فنزلت: {وقل ربّ أدخلني..} الخ وهو تعليم من الله لرسوله هذا الدعاء يقوله في صلاته وخارجها.
8 {من} : بيانية أي: مبينة للموصول، ما هو شفاء وليست للابتداء ولا هي زائدة أي: وننزّل القرآن الذي هو شفاء وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين.
9 وقد يستشفى بالقرآن من الأمراض الجسمية ففي البخاري عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أنّ رسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعثهم وكانوا ثلاثين راكباً فنزلوا على قوم من العرب فسألوهم أن يضيفوهم فأبوا فلدغ سيد الحي فأتاهم آت وقال لهم: فيكم من يرقي من العقرب؟ قلنا: نعم لكن حتى تعطونا فقالوا: إنا نعطيكم ثلاثين شاة فرقاه بفاتحة الكتاب قرأها عليه سبع مرات فشفي فأخذوا الثلاثين شاة فأتوا بها رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال لهم "كلوا وأطعمونا من الغنم".
10 المراد بالإنسان هنا: الكافر لا المؤمن وال فيه للجنس فيشمل اللّفظ كل إنسان كافر لم يهتد إلى الإسلام.
11 كونه يؤوساً: لا يتعارض مع كثرة دعائه كما في قوله تعالى: {فذو دعاء عريض} إذ يدعو وهو قانط.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (10)  
الحلقة (557)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 221الى صــــ 226)

*

*{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلرُّوحِ قُلِ ٱلرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَآ أُوتِيتُم مِّنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } 85 { وَلَئِن شِئْنَا لَنَذْهَبَنَّ بِٱلَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُ لَكَ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا وَكِيلاً } 86 { إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ إِنَّ فَضْلَهُ كَانَ عَلَيْكَ كَبِيراً } 87 { قُل  لَّئِنِ ٱجْتَمَعَتِ ٱلإِنْسُ وَٱلْجِنُّ عَلَىٰ أَن يَأْتُواْ بِمِثْلِ  هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيراً } 88 { وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ فَأَبَىٰ أَكْثَرُ ٱلنَّاسِ إِلاَّ كُفُوراً }89
**شرح الكلمات:

يسألونك عن الروح: أي يسألك المشركون بواسطة أهل الكتاب عن الروح الذي يحيا به البدن.

من أمر ربي: أي من شأنه وعلمه الذي استأثر به ولم يعلمه غيره.

لنذهبن بالذي أوحينا إليك: أي القرآن بأن نمحوه من الصدور والمصاحف لفعلنا.

لك به علينا وكيلا: يمنع ذلك منا ويحول دون ما أردناه منك.

إلا رحمة من ربك: أي لكن أبقيناه عليك رحمة من ربك فلم نذهب به.

بمثل هذا القرآن: من الفصاحة والبلاغة والمحتوى من الغيوب والشرائع والأحكام.

ظهيراً: أي معيناً ونصيراً.

صرفنا: بينا للناس مثلاً من جنس كل مثل ليتعظوا به فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.

فأبى أكثر الناس: أي أهل مكة إلا كفوراً أي جحوداً للحق وعناداً فيه.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى: { وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ 1عَنِ ٱلرُّوحِ } إذ قد سأله المشركون عن الروح  وعن أصحاب الكهف، وذي القرنين بإيعاز من يهود المدينة فأخبره تعالى: بذلك  وعلمه الرد عليهم فقال: { قُلِ ٱلرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي2 } وعلمه الذي  لا يعلمه إلا هو، وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاًَ لأن سؤالهم هذا ونظائره  دال على إدعائهم العلم فأعلمهم أن ما أوتوه من العلم إلا قليل بجانب علم  الله تعالى 3وقوله تعالى: { وَلَئِن شِئْنَا 4لَنَذْهَبَنَّ بِٱلَّذِي  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ } هذا امتنان من الله على رسوله الذي أنزل عليه  القرأن شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين بأنه تعالى قادر على محوه من صدره. وسطره، فلا  تبقى منه آية ثم لا يجد الرسول وكيلاً له يمنعه من فِعْلِ الله به ذلك ولكن  رحمة منه تعالى لم يشأ ذلك بل يبقيه إلى قرب قيام الساعة حجة الله على  عباده وآية على نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وصدق رسالته، وليس هذا بأول  إفضال من الله تعالى على رسوله، بل فضل الله عليه كبير، ولنذكر من ذلك  طرفاً وهو عموم رسالته، كونه خاتم الأنبياء، العروج به إلى الملكوت الأعلى،  إمامته للأنبياء الشفاعة العظمى، والمقام المحمود.

وقوله  تعالى: { قُل لَّئِنِ5 ٱجْتَمَعَتِ ٱلإِنْسُ وَٱلْجِنُّ عَلَىٰ أَن  يَأْتُواْ بِمِثْلِ هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ  كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيراً } لا شك أن هذا الذي علم الله رسوله أن  يقوله له سبب وهو ادعاء بعضهم أنه في إمكانه أن يأتي بمثل هذا القرآن الذي  هو آية صدق نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبذلك تبطل الدعوى، وينتصر  باطلهم على الحق. فأمر تعالى رسوله أن يرد على هذا الزعم الباطل بقوله: قل  يا رسولنا لهؤلاء الزاعمين الإِتيان بمثل هذا القرآن لئن اجتمعت الإِنس  والجن متعاونين متظاهرين على الاتيان بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله، ذلك  لأنه وحي الله وكتابه، وحجته على خلقه.
*
*وكفى. فكيف إذا يمكن للإِنس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله؟!

وقوله:  { وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ } أي بينا مثلاً  من جنس كل مثل من أجل هداية الناس وإصلاحهم علهم يتذكرون فيتعظون، فيؤمنون  ويوحدون فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفوراً أي جحوداً بالحق، وإنكاراً للقرآن  وتكذيباً به وبما جاء فيه من الحق والهدى والنور، لما سبق القضاء الإِلهي  من امتلاء جهنم بالغاوين وجنود إبليس أجمعين.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- علم الروح مما استأثر الله تعالى به.

2- ما علم أهل العلم إلى علم الله تعالى إلا كما يأخذ الطائر بمنقاره من ماء المحيط.

3- حفظ القرآن في الصدور والسطور إلى قرب الساعة.

4- عجز الإِنس والجن عن الإِتيان بقرآن كالقرآن الكريم.

5- لما سبق في علم الله من شقاوة الناس تجد أكثرهم لا يؤمنون.

______________________
1 روى ابن إسحق أن قريشاً بعثوا النضر بن الحارث وعقبة بن أبي معيط إلى أحبار اليهود ويثرب يسألانهم عن أمر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال اليهود لهما: سلوه عن ثلاثة وذكروا لهما أهل الكهف وذا القرنين وعن الروح، فإن أخبركم عن اثنين وأمسك عن واحدة فهو نبي وإلاّ فروا رأيكم فيه فأنزل الله تعالى سورة الكهف وفيها الجواب عن أصحاب الكهف، وذي القرنين، وأنزل هذه الآية: {يسألونك عن الروح} .
2 يطلق الروح على ملك من الملائكة عظيم ويطلق على جبريل ويطلق على هذا الموجود الخفي المنتشر في سائر الجسد الإنساني الذي دلت عليه آثاره من الإدراك والتفكير وهو المسؤول عنه في هذه الآية، وسؤالهم كان عن بيان حقيقته وماهيته.
3 لفظ الآية عام وإن كان سبب نزولها خاصاً إذ العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب فإنه ما أوتي أحد علماً إلا وهو إلى جانب علم الله تعالى قليل.
4 روي عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قوله: إن هذا القرآن الذي أظهركم يوشك أن ينزع منكم. قالوا: كيف ينزع منا وقد أثبته الله في قلوبنا وكتبناه في المصاحف قال: يسرى عليه في ليلة واحدة فينزع ما في القلوب ويذهب ما في المصاحف ويصبح الناس منه فقراء ثمّ قرأ: {ولئن شئنا لنذهبنّ} الآية.
5 نزلت هذه الآية ردَّاً على كفار قريش عندما قال النضر بن الحارث وغيره لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا. ومعنى ظهيراً: أي: عنوناً ونصيراً كما يتعاون الشعراء على قصيد الشعر.
******************************
**{ وَقَالُواْ لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّىٰ تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعاً } 90 { أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِّن نَّخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ فَتُفَجِّرَ ٱلأَنْهَارَ خِلالَهَا تَفْجِيراً } 91 { أَوْ تُسْقِطَ ٱلسَّمَآءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفاً أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْمَلاۤئِكَة  ِ قَبِيلاً } 92 { أَوْ  يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِّن زُخْرُفٍ أَوْ تَرْقَىٰ فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَلَن  نُّؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَاباً نَّقْرَؤُهُ  قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي هَلْ كُنتُ إِلاَّ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً } 93 { وَمَا مَنَعَ ٱلنَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُوۤاْ إِذْ جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُوۤاْ أَبَعَثَ ٱللَّهُ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً } 94 { قُل لَوْ كَانَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَلاۤئِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَلَكاً رَّسُولاً }95
**شرح الكلمات:

ينبوعاً: عيناً لا ينضب ماؤها فهي دائمة الجريان.

جنة: بستان كثير الأشجار.

كسفاً: قطعاً جمع كسفة كقطعة.

قبيلا: مقابلة لنراهم عياناً.

من زخرف: من ذهب.

ترقى: تصعد في السماء.

مطمئنين: ساكنين في الأرض لا يبرحون منها.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الدعوة إلى التوحيد والنبوة والبعث وتقرير ذلك. فقال  تعالى مخبراً عن قيلهم لرسول الله وهم يجادلون في نبوته: فقالوا: { لَن1  نُّؤْمِنَ لَكَ } أي لن نتابعك على ما تدعو إليه من التوحيد والنبوة لك  والبعث والجزاء لنا { حَتَّىٰ تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعاً }  أي عيناً يجري ماؤها على وجه الأرض لا ينقطع { أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ }  أي بستان من نخيل وعنب، { فَتُفَجِّرَ ٱلأَنْهَارَ خِلالَهَا } أي خلال  الأشجار تفجيراً، { أَوْ تُسْقِطَ ٱلسَّمَآءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ2 عَلَيْنَا  كِسَفاً } أي قطعاً، { أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْمَلاۤئِكَة  ِ قَبِيلاً 3}  أي مقابلة نراهم معاينة، { أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِّن زُخْرُفٍ } أي  من ذهب تسكنه بيننا { أَوْ تَرْقَىٰ فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ } أي تصعد بسلم ذي درج  في السماء، { وَلَن نُّؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ 4} إن أنت رقيت { حَتَّى  تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَاباً } من عند الله { نَّقْرَؤُهُ } يأمرنا فيه  بالإِيمان بك واتباعك! هذه ست طلبات كل واحدة اعتبروها آية متى شاهدوها  زعموا أنهم يؤمنون، والله يعلم أنهم لا يؤمنون، فلذا لم يستجب لهم وقال  لرسوله: قل يا محمد لهم: { سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي } متعجباً من طلباتهم { هَلْ  كُنتُ إِلاَّ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً }؟! أي هل كنت غير بشر رسول؟ وإلا كيف يطلب  مني هذا الذي طلبوا، إن ما تطلبونه لا يقدر عليه عبد مأمور مثلي، وإنما  يقدر عليه رب عظيم قادر، يقول للشيء كن... فيكون! وأنا ما ادعيت ربوبية،  وإنما أصرح دائماً بأني عبدالله ورسوله إليكم لأبلغكم رسالته بأن تعبدوه  وحده ولا تشركوا به سواه وتؤمنوا بالبعث الآخر وتعملوا له بالطاعات وترك  المعاصي. وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا مَنَعَ ٱلنَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُوۤاْ إِذْ  جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } أي وما منع أهل مكة أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى5 على يد  رسولهم { إِلاَّ أَن قَالُوۤاْ } أي إلا قولهم { أَبَعَثَ ٱللَّهُ بَشَراً  رَّسُولاً }؟ منكرين على الله أن يبعث رسولاً من البشر!

وقوله  تعالى: { قُل لَوْ كَانَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَلاۤئِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ  مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَلَكاً رَّسُولاً  } أي قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المنكرين أن يكون الرسول بشراً، المتعجبين من  ذلك، قل لهم: لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين ساكنين في الأرض لا  يغادرونها لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكاً رسولاً يهديهم بأمرنا ويعلمهم ما  يطلب منهم فعله بإذننا لأنهم يفهمون عنه لرابطة الجنس بينهم والتفاهم الذي  يتم لهم. ولذا بعثنا إليكم رسولاً من جنسكم تفهمون ما يقول لكم يقدر على  إفهامكم والبيان لكم فكيف إذاً تنكرون الرسالة للبشر وهي أمر لا بد منه؟!

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

2- بيان شدة عناد مشركي قريش، وتصلبهم وتحزبهم إزاء دعوة التوحيد.

3- بيان سخف عقول المشركين برضاهم للألوهية بحجر وإنكارهم الرسالة للبشر!

4-  تقرير أن التفاهم حسب سنة الله لا يتم إلا بين المتجانسين فإذا اختلفت  الأجناس فلا تفاهم إلا أن يشاء الله فلا يتفاهم إنسان مع حيوان أو جان.
______________________
1 نزلت هذه الآية في رؤساء قريش مثل: عتبة وشيبة ابني ربيعة وأبي سفيان والنضر بن الحارث وأبي جهل وأمية بن خلف وغيرهم حيث اجتمعوا حول الكعبة ليلا وبعثوا إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكان حريصاً على هدايتهم فأتاهم فقالوا له كلاماً طويلاً ثم خلصوا إلى ما ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا الخ.
2 الكسف: بفتح السين جمع كسفة بإسكانها، قرأ نافع كسفاً بفتح السين وكذا عاصم وقرأ غيرهما كسفاً بإسكان السين أي: قطعة.
3 فسر قبيلاً بعدّة تفسيرات قال ابن عباس: كفيلا، وقال مقاتل: شهيداً، وقال مجاهد جمع القبيلة أي: بأصناف الملائكة قبيلة قبيلة، وقيل ضمناء يضمنون لنا إتيانك به وما في التفسير أولى وأظهر في تفسير الآية.
4 الرقى: مصدر رقى يرقي رقياً ورُقيا أي: صعد المنبر ونحوه.
5 الهدى: أي ما يحقق الهداية من الكتب والرسل من عند الله تعالى.

*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (11)  
الحلقة (558)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 226الى صــــ 231)

**{ قُلْ كَفَىٰ بِٱللَّهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيراً بَصِيراً } 96 { وَمَن  يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِ وَمَن يُضْلِلْ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُمْ  أَوْلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِهِ وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ عَلَىٰ  وُجُوهِهِمْ عُمْياً وَبُكْماً وَصُمّاً مَّأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ كُلَّمَا  خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ سَعِيراً } 97 { ذَلِكَ  جَزَآؤُهُم بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالُواْ أَءِذَا كُنَّا  عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً أَءِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً } 98 { أَوَلَمْ  يَرَوْاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ قَادِرٌ  عَلَىٰ أَن يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُمْ وَجَعَلَ لَهُمْ أَجَلاً لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ  فَأَبَىٰ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ إِلاَّ كُفُوراً }99
**شرح الكلمات:

شهيداً: على أني رسول الله إليكم وقد بلغتكم وعلى أنكم كفرتم وعاندتم.

فلن تجد لهم أولياء: أي يهدونهم.

على وجوههم: أي يمشون على وجوههم.

عمياً وبكماً وصماً: لا يبصرون ولا ينطقون ولا يسمعون.

كلما خبت: أي سكن لهبها زدناهم سعيراً أي تلهباً واستعاراً.

وقالوا: أي منكرين للبعث.

مثلهم: أي أناساً مثلهم.

أجلاً: وقتاً محدداً.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم: قل لأولئك المنكرين أن يكون الرسول بشراً، { كَفَىٰ1 بِٱللَّهِ  شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ } على أني رسوله وأنتم منكرون عليَّ ذلك.

إنه  تعالى كان وما زال { بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيراً } أي ذا خبرة تامة بهم {  بَصِيراً } بأحوالهم يعلم المحق منهم من المبطل، والصادق من الكاذب وسيجزي  كلاً بعدله ورحمته.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَمَن يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِ 2} يخبر تعالى أن  الهدايه بيده تعالى فمن يهده الله فهو المهتدي بحق، { وَمَن يُضْلِلْ فَلَن  تَجِدَ لَهُمْ3 أَوْلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِهِ } أي يهدونهم بحال من الأحوال، وفي  هذا الكلام تسلية للرسول وعزاء في قومه المصرّين على الجحود والانكار  لرسالته.

وقوله:  { وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ } أي أولئك المكذبين الضالين الذين  ماتوا على ضلالهم وتكذيبهم فلم يتوبوا نحشرهم يوم القيامة، يمشون على  وجوههم 4حال كونهم عمياً لا يبصرون، بكماً لا ينطقون، صماً5 لا يسمعون وقوله  تعالى: { مَّأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ } أي محل استقرارهم في ذلك اليوم جهنم  الموصوفة بأنها { كُلَّمَا خَبَتْ } أي سكن لهبها عنهم زادهم الله سعيراً  أي تلهباً واستعاراً. وقوله تعالى: { ذَلِكَ جَزَآؤُهُم } أي ذلك العذاب  المذكور جزاؤهم بأنهم كفروا بآيات الله أي بسبب كفرهم بآيات الله. وقولهم  إنكاراً للبعث الآخر واستبعاداً له: { أَءِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً }  أي تراباً { أَءِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً } ورد الله تعالى  على هذا الاستبعاد منهم للحياة الثانية فقال: { أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ } أي  أينكرون البعث الآخر؟ ولم يروا بعيون قلوبهم { أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِي  خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ قَادِرٌ عَلَىٰ أَن يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُمْ  }؟؟*! بلى إنه لقادر لو كانوا يعلمون!

وقوله  تعالى: { وَجَعَلَ 6لَهُمْ أَجَلاً } أي وقتاً محدوداً معيناً لهلاكهم  وعذابهم { لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ } وهم صائرون إليه لا محالة، وقوله: {  فَأَبَىٰ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ إِلاَّ كُفُوراً } أي مع هذا البيان والاستدلال  العقلي أبى الظالمون إلا الجحود والكفران ليحق عليهم كلمة العذاب فيذوقوه  والعياذ بالله تعالى.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- عظم شهادة الله تعالى ووجوب الاكتفاء بها.

2- الهداية والاضلال بيد الله فيجب طلب الهداية منه والاستعاذة به من الضلال.

3- فظاعة عذاب يوم القيامة إذ يحشر الظالمون يمشون على وجودهم كالحيات وهم صم بكم عمي والعياذ بالله تعالى من حال أهل النار.

4- جهنم جزاء الكفر بآيات الله والانكار للبعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.

5- دليل البعث عقلي كما هو نقلي فالقادر على البدء، قادر عقلاً على الإِعادة بل الاعادة - عقلاً - أهون من البدء للخلق من لا شيء.
______________________
1 روي أن نفراً من قريش قالوا حين سمعوا قوله: {هل كنت إلاّ بشراً رسولاً} فمن يشهد لك أنك رسول الله؟ فنزل: {قل كفى بالله شهيداً بيني وبينكم إنه كان بعباده خبيراً بصيراً} .
2 حذفت الياء ليوقف على الدّال بالسكون وهي لغة فصيحة وفي حال الوصل يؤتى بالياء نطقا بها.
3 جمع الضمير (لهم) مراعاة إلى أن (من) تكون للواحد والمتعدد.
4 أي: يسحبون على وجوههم إهانة لهم كما يفعل في الدنيا بمن ينتقم منه حيث يسحبونه على وجهه في الأرض إهانة، ومن سورة القمر قال تعالى: {يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مسّ سقر} وجائز أن يمشوا على وجوههم عند حشرهم إلى جهنم فإذا دخلوها سحبوا على وجوههم لحديث أنس: "أليس الذي أمشاه على رجليه قادر على أن يمشيه على وجهه؟ " في جواب سائل قال: أفيحشر الكفّار على وجوههم؟
5 هذا في حال حشرهم إلى جهنم وكانوا قبل ذلك يسمعون ويبصرون وينطقون ثم إذا دخلوها عادت إليهم حواسهم للآيات القرآنية المصرّحة بذلك منها: {ورأى المجرمون..} ومنها: {سمعوا لها تغيظاً وزفيرا} ومنها: {قالوا يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك..} .
6 جملة: {وجعل لهم أجلاً لا ريب فيه} معطوفة على جملة {أو لم يروا} لتأويلها بمعنى: قد رأوا ذلك لو كانوا يعقلون. الأجل: الزمن المجعول غاية يبلغ إليها في حال من الأحوال والمراد به هنا مدّة حياتهم.
******************************  **
**{ قُل لَّوْ أَنْتُمْ تَمْلِكُونَ خَزَآئِنَ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّي إِذاً لأمْسَكْتُمْ خَشْيَةَ ٱلإِنْفَاقِ وَكَانَ ٱلإنْسَانُ قَتُوراً } 100 { وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ فَسْئَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِذْ جَآءَهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَونُ إِنِّي لأَظُنُّكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ  مَسْحُوراً } 101 { قَالَ  لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَآ أَنزَلَ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ إِلاَّ رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّكَ يٰفِرْعَونُ مَثْبُوراً } 102 { فَأَرَادَ أَن يَسْتَفِزَّهُم مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ جَمِيعاً } 103 { وَقُلْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ٱسْكُنُواْ ٱلأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ ٱلآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفاً }104
**شرح الكلمات:

خزائن رحمة ربي: أي من المطر والأرزاق.

لأمسكتم: أي منعتم الانفاق.

خشية الإِنفاق: خوف النفاد.

قتوراً: أي كثير الاقتار أي البخل والمنع للمال.

تسع آيات بينات: أي معجزات بينات أي واضحات وهو اليد والعصا والطمس إلخ.

مسحوراً: أي مغلوياً على عقلك، مخدوعاً.

ما أنزل هؤلاء: أي الآيات التسع.

مثبوراً: هالكاً بانصرافك عن الحق والخير.

فأراد أن يستفزهم: أي يستخفهم ويخرجهم من ديار مصر.

اسكنوا الأرض: أي أرض القدس والشام.

الآخرة: أي الساعة.

لفيفاً: أي مختلطين من أحياء وقبائل شتى.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قل يا محمد لأولئك الذين يطالبون بتحويل  جبل الصفا إلى ذهب، وتحويل المنطقة حول مكة إلى بساتين من نخيل وأعناب  تجري الأنهار من خلالها، قل لهم، لو كنتم أنتم تملكون الخزائن رحمة ربي من  الأموال والأرزاق لأمسكتم بخلابها ولم تنفقوها خوفاً من نفاذها إذ هذا  طبعكم، وهو البخل، { وَكَانَ ٱلإنْسَانُ } قبل هدايته وإيمانه { قَتُوراً }  أي كثير التقتير بخلاً وشحاً نفسياً ملازماً له حتى يعالج هذا الشح بما  وضع الله تعالى من دواء نافع جاء بيانه في سورة المعارج 1من هذا الكتاب  الكريم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ 2} أي، ولقد  أعطينا موسى بن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل تسع آيات وهي: اليد، والعصا والدم3،  وانفلاق البحر، والطمس على أموال آل فرعون، والطوفان والجراد والقمل  والضفادع، فهل آمن عليها آل فرعون؟! لا، إذاً، فلو أعطيناك ما طالب به قومك  المشركون من الآيات الست التي اقترحوها وتقدمت في هذه السياق الكريم  مبينة، ما كانوا ليؤمنوا بها، ومن هنا فلا فائدة من إعطائك إياها.

وقوله  تعالى: { فَسْئَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ } أي سل يا نبينا علماء بني إسرائيل  كعبد الله بن سلام وغيره، إذ جاءهم موسى بطالب فرعون بإرسالهم معه ليخرج  بهم إلى بلاد القدس، وأرى فرعون الآيات الدالة على صدق نبوته ورسالته  وأحقية ما يطالب به فقال له فرعون: { إِنِّي لأَظُنُّكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ  مَسْحُوراً } أي ساحراً لإِظهارك ما أظهرت من هذه الخوارق، ومسحوراً بمعنى  مخدوعاً مغلوباً على عقلك فتقول الذي تقول مما لا يقوله العقلاء فرد عليه  موسى بقوله بما أخبر تعالى به في قوله { لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ } أي فرعون ما  أنزل هؤلاء الآيات البينات إلا رب السماوات أي خالقها ومالكها والمدبر لها {  بَصَآئِرَ } أي آيات واضحات مضيئات هاديات لمن طلب الهداية، فعميت عنها  وأنت تعلم صدقها { وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّكَ يٰفِرْعَونُ مَثْبُوراً 4}! أي من  أجل هذا أظنك يا فرعون ملعوناً، من رحمة الله مبعداً مثبوراً هالكاً. فلما  أعيته أي فرعون الحجج والبينات لجأ إلى القوة، { فَأَرَادَ أَن  يَسْتَفِزَّهُم مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ } أي يستخفهم من أرض مصر بالقتل الجماعي  استئصالاً لهم، أو بالنفي والطرد والتشريد، فعامله الرب تعالى بنقيض، قصده  فأغرقه الله تعالى هو وجنوده أجمعين، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {  فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ } أي من الجنود { جَمِيعاً } وقوله تعالى: {  وَقُلْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ } أي من بعد هلاك فرعون وجنوده لبني إسرائيل على  لسان موسى عليه السلام { ٱسْكُنُواْ ٱلأَرْضَ } أي أرض القدس والشام إلى  نهاية آجالكم بالموت.
{ فَإِذَا جَآءَ  وَعْدُ ٱلآخِرَةِ } أي يوم القيامة بعثناكم أحياء كغيركم، { جِئْنَا بِكُمْ  لَفِيفاً } أي مختلطين من أحياء وقبائل وأجناس شتى لا ميزة لأحد على آخر،  حفاة عراة لفصل القضاء ثم الحساب والجزاء.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- الشح من طبع الإِنسان إلا أن يعالجه بالإِيمان والتقوى فيقيه الله منه5.

2- الآيات وحدها لا تكفي لهداية الإِنسان بل لا بد من توفيق إلهي.

3- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وانتصاره لأوليائه وكبت أعدائه.

4- بيان كيفية حشر الناس يوم القيامة لفيفاً أخلاطاً من قبائل وأجناس شتى.
_______________________
1 هو قوله تعالى: {إنّ الإنسان خلق هلوعاً إذا مسّه الشر جزوعاً وإذا مسّه الخير منوعاً إلاّ المصلين الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون} إلى قوله: {والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون} .
2روى الترمذي وصححه والنسائي عن صفوان بن عسال المرادي: " أن يهوديين قال أحدهما لصاحبه: اذهب بنا إلى هذا النبي نسأله، فقال: لا تقل له نبي فإنه إن سمعنا كان له أربعة أعين، فأتيا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فسألاه عن قول الله تعالى: {ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بيّنات} فقال: لا تشركوا بالله شيئاً ولا تزنوا ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرّم الله إلا بالحق ولا تسرقوا ولا تسحروا ولا تمشوا ببريء إلى سلطان فيقتله، ولا تأكلوا الربا ولا تقذفوا محصنة ولا تفروا من الزحف، وعليكم يا معشر يهود خاصة ألاّ تعدوا في السبت فقبّلا يديه ورجليه وقالا: نشهد أنك نبي قال: ما يمنعكما أن تؤمنا؟ قالا: إن داود دعا الله ألاّ يزال في ذريته نبي وإنّا نخاف إن أسلمنا أن تقتلنا اليهود". وعليه فالمراد بالآيات: آيات التشريع في التوراة، وهذا وجه. ولا منافاة مع تفسير الآيات بالمعجزات التسع كما في التفسير.
3 لا خلاف في اليد والعصا والطوفان والجراد والقمّل والدم وإنما الخلاف في الثلاث الباقية وانفلاق البحر مجمع عليه وإنما في الطمس والحجر لأن الحجر كان في التيه بعد نجاة بني إسرائيل.
4 الظنّ هنا بمعنى التحقيق، وذكر لكلمة مثبور عدة معان كلها صحيحة منها: الهلاك والخسران والخبال والمنع من الخير، قال ابن الزّبعرى:
إذ أجاري الشيطان في سنن الغيِّ ومَنْ مال مَيْلَةُ مثبورُ
أي هالك وخاسر.
5 قال تعالى: {ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون} .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإسراء - (12)  
الحلقة (559)
تفسير سورة الإسراء مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 231الى صــــ 235)

**{ وَبِٱلْحَقِّ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ وَبِٱلْحَقِّ نَزَلَ وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيراً } 105 { وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ عَلَىٰ مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلاً } 106 { قُلْ  آمِنُواْ بِهِ أَوْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ  مِن قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّداً } 107 { وَيَقُولُونَ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَآ إِن كَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّنَا لَمَفْعُولاً } 108 { وَيَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ يَبْكُونَ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ خُشُوعاً }109
**شرح الكلمات:

وبالحق أنزلناه: أي القرآن.

وبالحق نزل: أي نزل ببيان الحق في العبادات والعقائد والأخبار والمواعظ والحكم والأحكام.

وقرآناً فرقناه: أن نزلناه مفرقاً في ظرف ثلاث وعشرين سنة لحكمة اقتضت ذلك.

على مكث: أي على مهل وتؤده ليفهمه المستمع إليه.

ونزلناه تنزيلاً: أي شيئاً فشيئاً حسب مصالح الأمة لتكمل به ولتسعد عليه.

أوتوا العلم من قبله: أي مؤمنوا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى كعبد الله بن سلام، وسلمان الفارسي.

للأذقان سجداً: أي سجداً على وجوههم، ومن سجد على وجهه فقد خرَّ على ذقنه ساجداً.

إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولاً: منجزاً، واقعاً، فقد أرسل النبي الأمي الذي بشرت به كتبه وأنزل عليه كتابه.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى: { وَبِٱلْحَقِّ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ } أي ذلك الكتاب الذي جحد به  الجاحدون، وكذب به المشركون أنزلناه بالحق الثابت حيث لا شك أنه كتاب الله  ووحيه إلى رسوله، { وَبِٱلْحَقِّ نَزَلَ } فكل ما جاء فيه ودعا إليه وأمر  به. وأخبر عنه من عقائد وتشريع وأخبار ووعد ووعيد كله حق ثابت لا خلاف فيه  ولا ريبة منه. وقوله تعالى: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّراً  وَنَذِيراً } أي لم نرسلك لخلق الهداية في قلوب عبادنا ولا لإِجبارهم بقوة  السلطان على الإِيمان بنا وتوحيدنا، وإنما أرسلناك للدعوة والتبليغ {  مُبَشِّراً } من أطاعنا بالجنة ومنذراً من عصانا مخوفاً من النار. وفي هذا  تقرير لرسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم ونبوته وقوله تعالى: { وَقُرْآناً  فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ عَلَىٰ مُكْثٍ } أي أنزلنا القرآن  وفرقناه في خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة لحكمة منا اقتضت ذلك وقوله {  لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ عَلَىٰ مُكْثٍ } آيات بعد آيات ليكون ذلك  أَدْعَى إلى فهم من يسمعه ويستمع إليه، وقوله تعالى: { وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ  1تَنْزِيلاً } أي شيئاً فشيئاً حسب 2مصالح العباد وما تتطلبه تربيتهم الروحية  والانسانية ليكملوا به، عقولاً وأخلاقاً وأرواحاً ويسعدوا به في الدارين  وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ آمِنُواْ بِهِ أَوْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُوۤاْ } أي قل يا  رسولنا للمنكرين للوحي القرآني مِنْ قومك، آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا فإن  إيمانكم به كعدمه لا يغير من واقعه شيئاً فسوف يؤمن به ويسعد عليه غيركم إن  لم تؤمنوا أنتم به وهاهم أولاء الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله من علماء أهل  الكتابين اليهود والنصارى قد آمنوا به، يريد أمثال عبدالله بن سلام وسلمان  الفارسي والنجاشي أصحم الحبشي وإنهم { إِذَا يُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ } أي  يُقرأ عليهم { يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّداً } أي يخرون ساجدين على  أذقانهم ووجوههم ويقولون حال سجودهم { سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَآ }3 أي تنزيهاً له  أن يخلف وعده إذ وعد أنه يبعث نبي آخر الزمان وينزل عليه قرآناً، { إِن  كَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّنَا لَمَفْعُولاً } إقراراً منهم بالنبوة المحمدية  والقرآن العظيم، أي ناجزاً إذ وعد بإرسال النبي الخاتم وإنزال الكتاب عليه  فأنجز ما وعد، وهكذا وعد ربنا دائماً ناجز لا يتخلف، وقوله { وَيَخِرُّونَ  لِلأَذْقَانِ4 يَبْكُونَ 5} أي عندما يسمعون القرآن لا يسجدون فحسب بل يخرون  يبكون ويزيدهم سماع القرآن وتلاوته خشوعاً في قلوبهم واطمئناناً في جوارحهم  لأنه الحق سمعوه من ربهم.
هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- القرآن حق من الله وما نزل به كله الحق.

2- الندب إلى ترتيل القرآن لا سيما عند قراءته على الناس لدعوتهم إلى الله تعالى.

3- تقرير نزول القرآن مفرقاً في ثلاث وعشرين سنة.

4- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بنزول القرآن وإيمان من آمن به من أهل الكتاب.

5- بيان حقيقة السجود وأنه وضع الوجه على الأرض.

6-  مشروعية السجود للقارئ أو المستمع وسنية ذلك عند قراءة هذه الآية وهي {  وَيَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ يَبْكُونَ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ خُشُوعاً } فيخر ساجداً  مكبراً في الخفض وفي الرفع قائلاً: الله أكبر ويسبح ويدعو في سجوده بما  يشاء.
_________________
1 قال القرطبي: لا خلاف في أنه نزل إلى السماء الدنيا جملة واحدة.
2 {تنزيلا} : مصدر مؤكد لنزوله نجما بعد نجم وهو معنى مفرّقا آية بعد آية وسورة بعد سورة حتى اكتمل نزوله.
3 في الآية دليل على مشروعية التسبيح في السجود وشاهده من السنة رواية مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "كان رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يكثر أن يقول في سجوده وركوعه سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي" وورد أنه فعله استجابة لقول الله تعالى {فسبّح بحمد ربك واستغفره} آخر سورة النصر.
4 {الأذقان} جمع ذقن وهو مجتمع اللحيين، والسجود على الجبهة والأنف وإنما ذكر الأذقان هنا لأنّ اللحية تصل إلى الأرض قبل الجبهة والأنف إذا كانت طويلة كما هي السنة.
5 دلت الآية على أن البكاء في الصلاة لا يقطعها، والخلاف في النفخ والأنين والتنحنح والصحيح أنّ ما كان بحروف تسمع كان كلاماً ويقطع الصلاة وما لم يكن بحرف فلا فقد كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يبكي في صلاته ويسمع له أزير كأزير المرجل.
*************************
**{ قُلِ  ٱدْعُواْ ٱللَّهَ أَوِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ  فَلَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءَ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ  تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَٱبْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ سَبِيلاً } 110 { وَقُلِ  ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَم يَكُنْ لَّهُ  شَرِيكٌ فِي ٱلْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ ٱلذُّلِّ  وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً }111
**شرح الكلمات:

ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن: أي سموه بأيهما ونادوه بكل واحد منهما الله أو الرحمن.

أيا ما تدعوا: أي إن تدعوه بأيهما فهو حسن لأن له الأسماء الحسنى وهذان منها.

ولا تجهر بصلاتك: أي بقراءتك في الصلاة كراهة أن يسمعها المشركون فيسبوك ويسبوا القرآن ومن أنزله.

ولا تخافت بها: أي ولا تسر به إسراراً حتى ينتفع بقراءتك أصحابك الذين يصلون وراءك بصلاتك.

وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلاً: أي اطلب بين السر والجهر طريقاً وسطاً.

لم يتخذ ولداً: كما يقول الكافرون.

ولم يكن له شريك: كما يقول المشركون.

ولم يكن له ولي من الذل: أي لم يكن له ولي ينصره من أجل الذل إذ هو العزيز الجبار مالك الملك ذو الجلال والإِكرام.

وكبره تكبيرا: أي عظمه تعظيماً كاملاً عن اتخاذ الولد والشريك والولي من الذل.

معنى الآيات:

كان  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في دعائه يا الله. يا رحمن، يا رحمن يا رحيم  فسمعه المشركون وهم يتصيدون له أية شبهة ليثيروها ضده فلما سمعوه يقول: يا  الله، يا رحمن قالوا: أنظروا إليه كيف يدعو إلهين وينهانا عن ذلك فأنزل  الله تعالى:1 { قُلِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱللَّهَ أَوِ ٱدْعُواْ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ } أي قل  لهم يا نبينا ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن فالله هو الرحمن الرحيم { أَيّاً  مَّا تَدْعُواْ } منهما الله أو الرحمن فهو الله ذو الأسماء الحسنى والصفات  العلى وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ2 بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا  وَٱبْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ سَبِيلاً } أي وسطاً بين السر والجهر، وذلك أن  المشركين كانوا إذا سمعوا القرآن سبُّوا قارئه ومن أنزله، فأمر الله تعالى  رسوله والمؤمنون تابعون له إذا قرأوا في صلاتهم أن لا يجهروا حتى لا يسمع  المشركون قراءتهم ولا يسروا حتى لا يحرم سماع القرآن من يصلي وراءهم فأمر  رسول الله بالتوسط بين الجهر والسر.

وقوله  تعالى: 3{ وَقُلِ ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَم  يَكُنْ لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي ٱلْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ  ٱلذُّلِّ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً }. أي أمر الله تعالى الرسول أن يحمد الله  الذي لم يتخذ ولداً كما زعم ذلك بعض العرب، إذ قالوا الملائكة بنات الله!  وكما زعم ذلك اليهود إذ قالوا عزير بن الله والنصارى إذ قالوا عيسى بن  الله! { وَلَم يَكُنْ لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي ٱلْمُلْكِ } كما قال المشركون من  العرب: لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك إلا شريكاً هو لك، تملكه وما  ملك!

{ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ ٱلذُّلِّ } كما قال الصابئون والمجوس: لولا أولياء الله لذل الله!

{ وَكَبِّرْهُ } أنت أو عظمه يا رسولنا تعظيماً من أن يكون له وصف النقص والافتقار والعجز.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- إن لله الأسماء الحسنى وهي مائة اسم إلا اسماً واحداً4 فيدعى الله تعالى وينادى بأيها، وكلها حسنى كما قال تعالى في سورة الأعراف:{ وَللَّهِ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ فَٱدْعُوهُ بِهَا } [الآية: 180].

2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون في مكة من بغض للرسول والقرآن والمؤمنين..

3- مشروعية الأخذ بالاحتياط للدين كما هو للدنيا.

4- وجوب حمد الله تعالى والثناء عليه وتنزيهه عن كل عجز ونقص.

5-  هذه الآية { وَقُلِ ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً  وَلَم يَكُنْ لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي ٱلْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ  مِّنَ ٱلذُّلِّ } تسمى آية العز هكذا سماها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
_____________________
1 فنزلت الآية مبيّنة أنهما الله والرحمن اسمان لمسمى واحد فإن دُعي يا الله فهو ذاك وإن دعي يا رحمن فهو ذاك.
2 روى مسلم وغيره عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى: {ولا تجهر بصلاتك} الخ قوله نزلت ورسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ متوارٍ بمكة وكان إذا صلى بأصحابه رفع صوته بالقرآن فإذا سمع ذلك المشركون سبوا القرآن ومن أنزله ومن جاء به". فقال الله تعالى: {ولا تجهر بصلات ك،} فيسمع المشركون قراءتك {ولا تخافت بها} عن أصحابك أي: أسمعهم القرآن ولا تجهر ذلك الجهر {وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا} أي: بين الجهر والمخافتة كان هذا في مكة ثم استقرت السنة بالجهر في صلاة الصبح والمغرب والعشاء في الركعتين الأولتين والسر في صلاة الظهر والعصر وثالثة المغرب والأخيرتين من صلاة العشاء.
3 روي عن عمر أنه قال: الله أكبر خير من الدنيا وما فيها، وورد أنّ هذه الآية {وقل الحمد لله} الخ خاتمة التوراة وفاتحتها أوّل سورة الأنعام.
4 الإجماع على أنه لا يصح وضع اسم لله تعالى بالنظر والاجتهاد وإنما أسماؤه وصفاته توقيفية مصدرها الوحي الإلهي: الكتاب والسنة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (1)  
الحلقة (560)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 235الى صــــ 241)

**سورة الكهف1
مكية**

**{ ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجَا } 1 { قَيِّماً  لِّيُنْذِرَ بَأْساً شَدِيداً مِّن لَّدُنْهُ وَيُبَشِّرَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ٱلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْراً حَسَناً } 2 { مَّاكِثِينَ فِيهِ أَبَداً } 3 { وَيُنْذِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُواْ ٱتَّخَذَ ٱللَّهُ وَلَداً } 4 { مَّا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلاَ لآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِن يَقُولُونَ إِلاَّ كَذِباً } 5 { فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمْ إِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ أَسَفاً }6
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

الحمد لله: الحمد الوصف بالجميل، والله عَلَم على ذات الرب تعالى.

الكتاب: القرآن الكريم.

ولم يجعل له عوجاً: أي ميلاً عن الحق والاعتدال في ألفاظه ومعانيه.

قيما: أي ذا اعتدال لا إفراط فيه ولا تفريط في كل ما حواه ودعا إليه من التوحيد والعبادة والآداب والشرائع والأحكام.

بأساً شديداً: عذاباً ذا شدة وقسوة وسوء عذاب في الآخرة.

من لدنه: من عنده سبحانه وتعالى.

أجراً حسنا: أي الجنة إذ هي أجر المؤمنين العاملين بالصالحات.

كبرت كلمة: أي عظمت فرية وهي قولهم الملائكة بنات الله.

إن يقولون إلا كذباً: أي ما يقولون إلا كذباً بحتاً لا واقع له من الخارج.

باخع نفسك: قاتل نفسك كالمنتحر.

بهذا الحديث أسفاً: أي بالقرآن من أجل الأسف الذي هو الحزن الشديد.

**معنى الآيات:**

أخبر  تعالى في فاتحة سورة الكهف2 بأنه المستحق للحمد، وأن الحمد لله وذكر موجب  ذلك، وهو إنزاله على عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الكتاب الفخم  العظيم وهو القرآن العظيم الكريم فقال: { ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِي  أَنْزَلَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ ٱلْكِتَابَ } وقوله تعالى، { وَلَمْ يَجْعَل  لَّهُ عِوَجَا 3} أي ولم يجعل لذلك الكتاب العظيم عوجاً أي ميلاً عن الحق  والاعتدال في ألفاظه ومعانية فهو كلام مستقيم محقق للآخذ به كل سعادة وكمال  في الحياتين. وقوله { قَيِّماً } أي معتدلا خاليا من الإِفراط والتفريط  قيما على الكتب السابقة مهيمناً عليها الحق فيها ما أحقه والباطل ما أبطله.

وقوله  { لِّيُنْذِرَ بَأْساً شَدِيداً مِّن لَّدُنْهُ } أي أنزل الكتاب الخالي  من العوج القيم من أجل أن ينذر الظالمين من أهل الشرك والمعاصي عذاباً  شديداً في الدنيا والآخرة ينزل بهم من عند ربهم الذين كفروا به وأشركوا  وعصوه وكذبوا رسوله وعصوه. ومن أجل أن يبشر بواسطته أيضاً { ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ٱلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي يخبرهم بما يسرهم ويفرح قلوبهم  وهو أن لهم عند ربهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً وقوله  تعالى: { وَيُنْذِرَ } بصورة خاصة أولئك المتقولين على الله المفترين عليه  بنسبتهم الولد إليه فقالوا: { ٱتَّخَذَ ٱللَّهُ وَلَداً } وهم اليهود  والنصارى وبعض مشركي العرب الذين قالوا إن الملائكة بنات الله! هذا ما دل  عليه قوله تعالى: { وَيُنْذِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُواْ ٱتَّخَذَ ٱللَّهُ  وَلَداًً } وهو قول تَوَارَثُوهُ لا علم لأحد منهم به، وإنما هو مجرد كذب  يتناقلونه بينهم لذا قبح الله قولهم هذا وعجّب منه العقلاء، فقال: {  كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ } أي عظم قولهم { ٱتَّخَذَ  ٱللَّهُ وَلَداً } كلمة قالوها تخرج من أفواههم لا غير إذ لا واقع لها  أبداً، وقرر الانكار عليهم فقال: { إِن يَقُولُونَ إِلاَّ كَذِباً } أي ما  يقولون إلا الكذب البحت الذي لا يعتمد على شيء من الصحة البتة.                          
وقوله { فَلَعَلَّكَ  4بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمْ إِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهَـٰذَا  ٱلْحَدِيثِ أَسَفاً } يعاتب الله تعالى رسوله ويخفف عنه ما يجده في نفسه من  الحزن على عدم إيمان قومه واشتدادهم في الكفر والتكذيب وما يقترحونه عليه  من الآيات أي فلعلك يا رسولنا قاتل نفسك على إثر رفض قومك للإيمان بك  وبكتابك وما جئت به من الهدى، حزناً عليهم، وجزعاً منهم، فلا تفعل واصبر  لحكم ربك فإنه منجز وعده لك بالنصر على قومك المكذبين لك.

**هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:**

1- وجوب حمد الله تعالى على آلائه وعظيم نعمه.

2- لا يحمد إلا من له ما يقتضي حمده، وإلا كان المدح كذباً وزوراً.

3- عظم شأن القرآن الكريم وسلامته من الافراط والتفريط والانحراف في كل ما جاء به.

4- بيان مهمة القرآن وهي البشارة لأهل الإِيمان والإِنذار لأهل الشرك والكفران.

5- التنديد بالكذب على الله ونسبة ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله إليه كالولد ونحوه.

6- تحريم الانتحار وقتل النفس من الحزن أو الخوف ونحوه من الغضب والحرمان.
_________________________**
1 روى مسلم: "من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عصم من الدجال" وروى الدارمي في مسنده عن أبي سعيد الخدري رصي الله عنه: "من قرأ سورة الكهف ليلة الجمعة أضاء له من النور فيما بينه وبين البيت العتيق".. وروي أيضاً "أن من قرأها يوم الجمعة غفر له إلى الجمعة الأخرى وزيادة ثلاثة أيام وأعطي نوراً يبلغ السماء ووقي فتنة الدجال".
2 روى ابن اسحق في سبب نزول سورة الكهف حديثاً طويلاً خلاصته أن وفداً من قريش أتوا اليهود بالمدينة وقالوا لهم أنتم أهل الكتاب فأخبرونا عن صاحبنا هذا- محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فقالت اليهود: سلوه عن ثلاث نأمركم بهن فإن أخبركم بهن فهو نبي مرسل فإن لم يفعل فهو رجل متقوّل فروا فيه رأيكم: سلوه عن فتية ذهبوا في الدهر الأول ما كان من أمرهم فإنه كان لهم حديث عجيب. وسلوه عن رجل طوافة قد بلغ مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ما كان نبؤه؟؛ وسلوه عن الروح ما هي؟ فان أخبركم بذلك فهو نبي فاتبعوه فإنه نبي وإن لم يفعل فهو رجل متقوِّل فانظروا في أمره ما بدالكم وأتى الوفد مكة وسألوا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: "أخبركم بما سألتم عنه غداً؛ ولم يستثن أي: لم يقل إن شاء الله فانقطع الوحي نصف شهر ثم نزلت سورة الكهف وفيها جواب ما سألوا.
3 العوج: ضد الاستقامة وهو الانحراف في الذوات والمعاني وتكسر عينه وتقع، وقيل: الكسر في المعاني والفتح في الذّوات.
4 {باخع} مهلك نفسك، قال ذو الرّمة:
ألا أيهذا الباخع الوجد نفسه
بشيء نحته عن يديه المقادر
وفسّر ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما الباخع بقاتل نفسه من شدّة الحزن.**
******************************  ******
**{ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَّهَا لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُم أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً } 7 { وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيداً جُرُزاً } 8 { أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ ٱلْكَهْفِ وَٱلرَّقِيمِ كَانُواْ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً } 9 { إِذْ أَوَى ٱلْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى ٱلْكَهْفِ فَقَالُواْ رَبَّنَآ آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّىءْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً } 10 { فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَىٰ آذَانِهِمْ فِي ٱلْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَداً } 11 { ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَىٰ لِمَا لَبِثُواْ أَمَداً }12
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

صعيداً جرزاً: أي تراباً لا نبات فيه، فالصعيد هو التراب والجرز 1الذي لا نبات فيه.

الكهف: النقب الواسع في الجبل والضيق منه يقال له " غار ".

والرقيم: لوح حجري رقمت فيه أسماء أصحاب الكهف.

أوى الفتية إلى الكهف: اتخذوه مأوى لهم ومنزلاً نزلوا فيه.

الفتية: جمع فتى وهم شبان مؤمنون.

هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً: أي ييسر لنا طريق رشد وهداية.

فضربنا على آذانهم: أي ضربنا على آذانهم حجاباً يمنعهم من سماع الأصوات والحركات.

سنين عدداً: أي أعواماً عدة.

ثم بعثناهم: أي من نومهم بمعنى أيقظناهم.

أحصى لما لبثوا: أي أضبط لأوقات بعثهم في الكهف.

أمداً: أي مدة محدودية معلومة.

**معنى الآيات:**

قوله  تعالى: { إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَّهَا } من حيوان  وأشجار ونبات وأنهار وبحار، وقوله { لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ } أي لنختبرهم {  أَيُّهُم أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً } أي أيهم أترك لها وأتبع لأمرنا ونهينا وأعمل  فيها بطاعتنا وقوله: { وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيداً  جُرُزاً } أي وإنا لمخربوها في يوم، من الأيام بعد عمارتها ونضارتها  وزينتها نجعلها { صَعِيداً جُرُزاً 2} أي تراباً لا نبات فيه، إذاً فلا تحزن  يا رسولنا ولا تغتم مما تلاقيه من قومك فإن مآل الحياة من أجلها عادوك  وعصوننا إلى أن تصبح صعيداً جرزاً. وقوله تعالى: { أَمْ حَسِبْتَ 3أَنَّ  أَصْحَابَ ٱلْكَهْفِ وَٱلرَّقِيمِ 4كَانُواْ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً } أي  أظننت أيها النبي أن أصحاب الكهف أي الغار في الكهف والرقيم وهو اللوح الذي  كتبت عليه ورقم أسماء أصحاب الكهف وأنسابهم وقصتهم { كَانُواْ مِنْ  آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً 5} أي كان أعجب من آياتنا في خلق ومخلوقات، السماوات  والأرض بل من مخلوقات الله ما هو أعجب بكثير. وقوله: { إِذْ أَوَى  ٱلْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى ٱلْكَهْفِ } هذا شروع في ذكر قصتهم العجيبة، أي اذكر  للسائلين لك عن قصة هؤلاء الفتية، إذ أووا إلى الغار في الكهف فنزلوا فيه،  واتخذوه مأوى لهم ومنزلاً هروباً من قومهم الكفار أن يفتنوهم في دينهم وهم  سبعة شبان ومعهم كلب لهم فقالوا سائلين ربهم: { رَبَّنَآ آتِنَا مِن  لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّىءْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً 6} أي أعطنا من  عندك رحمة تصحبنا في هجرتنا هذه للشرك والمشركين { وَهَيِّىءْ لَنَا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً } أي ويسر لنا من أمرنا في فرارنا من ديار المشركين  خوفاً على ديننا { رَشَداً } أي سداداً وصلاحاً ونجاة من أهل الكفر  والباطل، قال ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره لهذه الآيات وقد اختلف أهل العلم  في سبب مصير هؤلاء الفتية إلى الكهف الذي ذكر الله في كتابه فقال بعضهم:  كان سبب ذلك أنهم كانوا مسلمين على دين عيسى وكان لهم ملك عابد وثن دعاهم  إلى عبادة الأصنام فهربوا بدينهم منه خشية أن يفتنهم عن دينهم أو يقتلهم  فاستخفوا منه في الكهف وقوله تعالى: { فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَىٰ آذَانِهِمْ فِي  ٱلْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَداً } أي فضربنا على آذانهم حجاباً 7يمنعهم من سماع  الأصوات والحركات فناموا في كهفهم سنين معدودة أي ثلاثمائة وتسع سنين،  وكانوا يتقلبون بلطف الله وتدبيره لهم من جنب إلى جنب حتى بعثهم من نومهم  وهذا استجابة الله تعالى لهم إذ دعوه قائلين: { رَبَّنَآ آتِنَا مِن  لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً } وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ } أي من نومهم  ورقادهم { لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَىٰ لِمَا لَبِثُواْ } أي في  الكهف { أَمَداً } أي لنعلم عِلْمَ مشاهدة ولينظر عبادي فيعلموا أي  الطائفتين 8اللتين اختلفتا في قدر لبثهم في الكهف كانت أحصى لمدة لبثهم في  الكهف حيث اختلف الناس إلى حزبين حزب يقول لبثوا في كهفهم كذا سنة وآخر  يقول لبثوا إلى مدى أي غاية كذا من السنين.
**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1-  بيان العلة في وجود الزينة على هذه الأرض، وهي الابتلاء والاختبار للناس  ليظهر الزاهد فيها، العارف بتفاهتها وسرعة زوالها، وليظهر الراغب فيها  المتكالب عليها الذي عصى الله من أجلها.

2- تقرير فناء كل ما على الأرض حتى تبقى صعيداً جرزاً وقاعاً صفصفاً لا يرى فيها عوج ولا أمت.

3- تقرير نبوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإجابة السائلين عن أصحاب الكهف بالايجاز والتفصيل.

4- تقرير التوحيد ضِمْنَ قصة أصحاب الكهف إذ فروا بدينهم خوفاً من الشرك والكفر.

5-  استجابة الله دعاء عباده المؤمنين الموحدين حيث استجاب للفتية فآواهم  الغار ورعاهم حتى بعثهم بعد تغير الأحوال وتبدل العباد والبلاد.
________________________**
1 الجرز: القاحل الأجرد الذي لا نبات فيه.
2 الصعيد: وجه الأرض والجمع صُعُد، والصعيد: الطريق أيضاً لحديث الصحيح: "إياكم والقعود على الصعدات" أي: الطرق، وجمع الجرز: أجراز يقال سنين أجراز لا مطر فيها ولا عشب ولا نبات.
3 (أم) هذه هي المنقطعة التي تقدّر ببل والاستفهام للتعجيب.
4 ويجمع الرقيم على رُقُم، والرقيم: فعيل بمعنى مفعول أي: مرقوم بمعنى مكتوب.
5 إنّ إماتة الأحياء أعجب من إماتة أصحاب الكهف.
6 الرشد: بفتحتين: الخير، وإصابة الحق والنفع والصلاح أيضاً.
7 أي: حائلاً كغشاوة ونحوها مما يحول دون السمع، ومعنى ضربنا، جعلنا أو وضعنا كقوله: {ضربت عليهم الذلّة} أي: جعلت وألصقت بهم.
8 يبعد أن يكون المراد بالحزبين: هم أصحاب الكهف أنفسهم بل الذين اختلفوا فيهم حزبان من الأمة التي اكتشفتهم بعد مضيّ سنين عديدة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (2)  
الحلقة (561)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 241الى صــــ 245)
**{ نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ نبَأَهُم بِٱلْحَقِّ إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى } 13 { وَرَبَطْنَا  عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُواْ فَقَالُواْ رَبُّنَا رَبُّ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ لَن نَّدْعُوَاْ مِن دُونِهِ إِلـٰهاً لَّقَدْ  قُلْنَا إِذاً شَطَطاً } 14 { هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ  قَوْمُنَا ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَّوْلاَ يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِم  بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ  كَذِباً } 15 { وَإِذِ  ٱعْتَزَلْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهَ فَأْوُوا إِلَى  ٱلْكَهْفِ يَنْشُرْ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُم مِّن رَّحْمَتِهِ وَيُهَيِّئْ لَكُمْ  مِّنْ أَمْرِكُمْ مِّرْفَقاً }16
**شرح الكلمات:

نبأهم بالحق: أي خبرهم العجيب بالصدق واليقين.

وزنادهم هدى: أي إيماناً وبصيرة في دينهم ومعرفة ربهم حتى صبروا على الهجرة.

وربطنا على قلوبهم: أي شددنا عليها فقويت عزائمهم حتى قالوا كلمة الحق عند سلطان جائر.

لن ندعوا من دونه إلها: لن نعبد من دونه إلهاً آخر.

لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان: أي هلا يأتون بحجة قوية تثبت صحة عبادتهم.

على الله كذباً: أي باتخاذ آلهة من دونه تعالى يدعوها ويعبدها.

فأووا إلى الكهف: أي انزلوا في الكهف تستترون به على أعين أعدائكم المشركين.

ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته: أي يبسط من رحمته عليكم بنجاتكم مما فررتم منه.

ويهيء لكم من أمركم: وييسر لكم من أمركم الذي أنتم فيه من الغم والكرب.

مرفقا: أي ما ترتفقون به وتنتفعون من طعام وشراب وإواء.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  أن ذكر تعالى موجز قصة أصحاب الكهف أخذ في تفصيلها { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ  عَلَيْكَ نبَأَهُم بِٱلْحَقِّ 1} أي نحن رب العزة والجلال نقص عليك أيها  الرسول خبر أصحاب الكهف بالحق الثابت الذي لا شك فيه { إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ2 }  ، جمع فتى { آمَنُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ } أي صدقوا بوجوده ووجوب عبادته وتوحيده  فيها وقوله { وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى } أي هداية إلى معرفة الحق من محاب الله  تعالى ومكارهه.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ } أي قوّينا عزائمهم بما شددنا  على قلوبهم حتى قاموا وقالوا على رؤوس الملأ وأمام ملك كافر { رَبُّنَا  رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي ليس لنا رب سواه، لن ندعو من دونه  إلهاً مهما كان شأنه، إذ لو اعترفنا بعبادة غيره لكنا قد قلنا إذاً شططاً  من القول وهو الكذب والغلو فيه وقوله تعالى: { هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ قَوْمُنَا  ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً } يخبر تعالى عن قيل الفتية لما ربط الله  على قلوبهم إذ قاموا في وجه المشركين الظلمة وقالوا: { هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ  قَوْمُنَا 3ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَّوْلاَ يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِم  بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ } أي هلا يأتون عليهم بسلطان بيّن أي بحجة واضحة تثبت  عبادة هؤلاء الأصنام من دون الله؟ ومن أين ذلك والحال أنه لا إله إلا  الله؟!

وقوله  تعالى: { فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ 4} ينفي الله عز وجل أن يكون  هناك أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً باتخاذ آلهة يعبدها معه باسم التوسل  بها وشعار التشفع والتقرب إلى الله زلفى بواسطتها!! وقوله تعالى عن قيل  أصحاب الكهف لبعضهم5: { وَإِذِ ٱعْتَزَلْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلاَّ  ٱللَّهَ } من الأصنام والأوثان { فَأْوُوا إِلَى ٱلْكَهْفِ } أي فصيروا  إلى غار الكهف المسمى " بنجلوس " { يَنْشُرْ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُم مِّن  رَّحْمَتِهِ } أي يبسط لكم من رحمته بتيسيره لكم المخرج من الأمر الذي  رميتم به من الكافر " دقينوس " { وَيُهَيِّئْ لَكُمْ مِّنْ أَمْرِكُمْ  مِّرْفَقاً } أي ما ترتفقون به من طعام وشراب وأمن في مأواكم الجديد الذي  أويتم إليه فراراً بدينكم واستخفائكم من طالبكم المتعقب لكم ليفتنكم في  دينكم أو يقتلكم.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بذكر قصة أصحاب الكهف.

2- تقرير زيادة الإِيمان ونقصانه.

3- فضيلة الجرأة في الحق والتصريح به ولو أدى إلى القتل أو الضرب أو السجن.

4- تقرير التوحيد وأنه لا إله إلا الله على لسان أصحاب الكهف.

5- بطلان عبادة غير الله لعدم وجود دليل عقلي أو نقلي عليها.

6- الشرك ظلم وكذب والمشرك ظالم مفتر كاذب.

7- تقرير فرض الهجرة في سبيل الله.

8- فضيلة الالتجاء إلى الله تعالى وطلب حمايته لعبده وكفاية الله من لجأ إليه في صدق.
______________________
1 الحق هنا بمعنى الصدق في الإخبار والباء في قوله {بالحق} للملابسة أي: القصص المصاحب للصدق والنبأ: الخبر ذو الشأن والأهمية.
2 الجملة بيانية أي: مبينة للقصص.
3 {من} ابتدائية، أي آلهة ناشئة من غير الله تعالى.
4 {من} اسم استفهام، ومعناه الإنكار والنفي، الإنكار على من اتخذ آلهة دون الله تعالى، والنفي لوجود آلهة حق مع الله تعالى.
5 أي: قالوا ما قالوه على سبيل النصح والمشورة الصائبة.
****************************
**{ وَتَرَى  ٱلشَّمْسَ إِذَا طَلَعَت تَّزَاوَرُ عَن كَهْفِهِمْ ذَاتَ ٱلْيَمِينِ  وَإِذَا غَرَبَت تَّقْرِضُهُمْ ذَاتَ ٱلشِّمَالِ وَهُمْ فِي فَجْوَةٍ  مِّنْهُ ذٰلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ مَن يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِ  وَمَن يُضْلِلْ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ وَلِيّاً مُّرْشِداً } 17 { وَتَحْسَبُهُمْ  أَيْقَاظاً وَهُمْ رُقُودٌ وَنُقَلِّبُهُمْ ذَاتَ ٱليَمِينِ وَذَاتَ  ٱلشِّمَالِ وَكَلْبُهُمْ بَاسِطٌ ذِرَاعَيْهِ بِٱلوَصِيدِ لَوِ ٱطَّلَعْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ لَوَلَّيْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِرَاراً وَلَمُلِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ رُعْباً }18
**شرح الكلمات:

تزاور: أي تميل.

تقرضهم: تتركهم وتتجاوز عنهم فلا تصيبهم.

في فجوة منه: متسع من الكهف ينالهم برد الريح ونسيمها.

من آيات الله: أي دلائل قدرته.

أيقاظاً: جمع يقظ أي منتبهين لأن أعينهم منفتحة.

بالوصيد: فناء الكهف.

رُعباً: منعهم الله بسببه من الدخول عليهم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض قصة أصحاب الكهف يقول تعالى في خطاب رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم { وَتَرَى ٱلشَّمْسَ إِذَا طَلَعَت تَّزَاوَرُ عَن  1كَهْفِهِمْ } أي تميل عنه ذات اليمين { وَإِذَا غَرَبَت تَّقْرِضُهُمْ } أي  تتركهم وتتجاوز عنهم فلا تصيبهم ذات الشمال. وقوله تعالى: { وَهُمْ فِي  فَجْوَةٍ2 مِّنْهُ } أي متسع من الكهف ينالهم برد الريح ونسيمها، وقوله {  ذٰلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ } أي وذلك المذكور من ميلان الشمس عنهم إذا  طلعت وقرضها لهم إذا غربت من دلائل قدرة الله تعالى ورحمته بأوليائه ولطفه  بهم،3 وقوله تعالى: { مَن يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِ وَمَن يُضْلِلْ  فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ وَلِيّاً مُّرْشِداً } يخبر تعالى أن الهداية بيده  وكذلك الإِضلال فليطلب العبد من ربه الهداية إلى صراطه المستقيم، وليستعذ  به من الضلال المبين، إذ من يضله الله لن يوجد له ولي يرشده بحال من  الأحوال، وقوله تعالى: { وَتَحْسَبُهُمْ أَيْقَاظاً وَهُمْ 4رُقُودٌ } أي  أنك إذا نظرت إليهم تظنهم أيقاظاً أي منتبهين لأن أعينهم متفتحة وهم رقود  نائمون لا يحسّون بأحد ولا يشعرون، وقوله تعالى: { وَنُقَلِّبُهُمْ ذَاتَ  ٱليَمِينِ } أي جهة اليمين { وَذَاتَ ٱلشِّمَالِ } أي جهة الشمال حتى لا  تَعْدو التربة على أجسادهم فتبليها. وقوله { وَكَلْبُهُمْ بَاسِطٌ  ذِرَاعَيْهِ بِٱلوَصِيدِ } أي: وكلبهم الذي خرج معهم، وهو كلب صيد {  بَاسِطٌ ذِرَاعَيْهِ5 بِٱلوَصِيدِ } أي: بفناء الكهف. وقوله تعالى: { لَوِ  ٱطَّلَعْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ } أي لو شاهدتهم وهم رقود وأعينهم مفتحة {  لَوَلَّيْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِرَاراً } لرجعت فاراً منهم { وَلَمُلِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ  رُعْباً } أي خوفاً وفزعاً، ذلك أن الله تعالى ألقى عليهم من الهيبة  والوقار حتى لا يدنو منهم أحد ويمسهم بسوء إلى أن يوقظهم عند نهاية الأجل  الذي ضرب لهم، ليكون أمرهم آية من آيات الله الدالة على قدرته وعظيم سلطانه  وعجيب تدبيره في خلقه.

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان لطف الله تعالى بأوليائه بإكرامهم في هجرتهم إليه.

2-  تقرير أن الهداية بيد الله فالمهتدي من هداه الله والضال من أضله الله  ولازم ذلك طلب الهداية من الله، والتعوذ به من الضلال لأنه مالك ذلك.

3- بيان عجيب تدبير الله تعالى وتصرفه في مخلوقاته فسبحانه من إله عظيم عليم حكيم.
________________________
1 {تزاور} : تتنحى أو تميل من الازورار والزور: الميل، والأزور من الناس: المائل النظر إلى ناحية وازورّ: مال ومنه قول عنترة:
فازورّ من وقع القّنا بلبانه
وشكا إليَّ بعبرة وتحمحم
الللّبان: الصدر، والتحمحم: صوت دون الصهيل.
2 الفجوة: والجمع فجوات وفجاء وهو المتسع.
3 والمقصود بيان حفظهم من تطرق البلاء، وتغير الأبدان والأبدان والتأذي بحرّ أو برد.
4 {رقود} : جمع راقد كراكع وركوع، وساجد وسجود، والتقليب: تغيير وضع الشيء من ظاهره إلى باطنه وفعل الله تعالى هذا لحكمة وهي: حتى لا تؤثر الأرض على أجسامهم فتبلى، ولم يعرف كم مرّة يقلبون فيها في الشهر أو العام أو في أقل أو أكثر.
5 فناء عند مدخل الكهف فشبّه بالباب الذي هو الوصيد لأنه يوصد ويغلق.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (3)  
الحلقة (562)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 246الى صــــ 251)
**{ وَكَذٰلِكَ  بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَآءَلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ كَم  لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُواْ لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُواْ  رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَٱبْعَثُواْ أَحَدَكُمْ بِوَرِقِكُمْ  هَـٰذِهِ إِلَىٰ ٱلْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَآ أَزْكَىٰ طَعَاماً  فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلاَ يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ  أَحَداً } 19{ إِنَّهُمْ إِن يَظْهَرُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ يَرْجُمُوكُمْ أَوْ يُعِيدُوكُمْ فِي مِلَّتِهِمْ وَلَن تُفْلِحُوۤاْ إِذاً أَبَداً } 20 { وَكَذٰلِكَ  أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَعْلَمُوۤاْ أَنَّ وَعْدَ ٱللَّهِ حَقٌّ  وَأَنَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهَا إِذْ يَتَنَازَعُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ  أَمْرَهُمْ فَقَالُواْ ٱبْنُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ بُنْيَاناً رَّبُّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ  بِهِمْ قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ غَلَبُواْ عَلَىٰ أَمْرِهِمْ لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ  عَلَيْهِمْ مَّسْجِداً }21
**شرح الكلمات:

كذلك  بعثناهم: أي كما أنمناهم تلك النومة الطويلة الخارقة للعادة بعثناهم 1من  رقادهم بعثاً خارقاً للعادة أيضاً فكان في منامهم آية وفي إفاقتهم آية.

كم لبثتم: أي في الكهف نائمين.

يوماً أو بعض يوم: لأنهم دخلوا الكهف صباحاً واستيقظوا عشية.

بورقكم: بدراهم الفضة التي عندكم.

إلى المدينة: أي المدينة التي كانت تسمى أفسوس وهي طرسوس اليوم.

أزكى طعاماً: أي أيُّ أطعمة المدينة أَحلُّ أي أكثر حِلِّيَّةً.

وليتلطف: أي يذهب يشتري الطعام ويعود في لطف وخفاء.

يرجموكم: أي يقتلوكم رمياً بالحجارة.

أعثرنا عليهم: أطلعنا عليهم أهل بلدهم.

ليعلموا: أي قومهم أن البعث حق للأجساد والأرواح معاً.

إذ يتنازعون: أي الكفار قالوا ابنوا عليهم أي حولهم بناء يسترهم.

فقالوا: أي المؤمنون والكافرون في شأن البناء عليهم.

وقال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم: وهم المؤمنون لنتخذن حولهم مسجداً يصلى فيه.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن أصحاب الكهف فقوله تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ  بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَآءَلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ } أي كما أنمناهم ثلاثمائة سنة  وتسعا وحفظنا أجسادهم وثيابهم من البلى ومنعناهم من وصول أحد إليهم، وهذا  من مظاهر قدرتنا وعظيم سلطاننا بعثناهم من نومهم الطويل ليتساءلوا بينهم  فقال قائل منهم مستفهماً كم لبثتم يا إخواننا فأجاب بعضهم قائلاً {  لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ } لأنهم آووا إلى الكهف في الصباح  وبعثوا من رقادهم في المساء وأجاب بعض آخر بقول مُرْضٍ للجميع وهو قوله: {  رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ } فسلموا الأمر إليه، وكانوا جياعاً  فقالوا لبعضهم { فَٱبْعَثُواْ أَحَدَكُمْ بِوَرِقِكُمْ2 هَـٰذِهِ } يشيرون  إلى عملة من فضة كانت معهم { إِلَىٰ ٱلْمَدِينَةِ } وهي أفسوس التي خرجوا  منها هاربين بدينهم، وقوله: { فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَآ أَزْكَىٰ طَعَاماً  فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِّنْهُ } أي فلينظر الذي تبعثونه لشراء الطعام أي  أنواع الأطعمة أزكى أي أطهر من الحرام والاستقذار { فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ  بِرِزْقٍ3 مِّنْهُ } لتأكلوه سداً لجوعكم وليتلطف4 في شرائه وذهابه وإيابه  حتى لا يُشعر بكم أحداً وعلل لقوله هذا بقوله { إِنَّهُمْ إِن يَظْهَرُواْ  عَلَيْكُمْ } أي يطلعوا { يَرْجُمُوكُمْ } أو يقتلوكم رجماً بالحجارة 5{  أَوْ يُعِيدُوكُمْ فِي مِلَّتِهِمْ } ملة الشرك بالقسر والقوة. { وَلَن  تُفْلِحُوۤاْ إِذاً أَبَداً } أي ولن تفلحوا بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة  إذا أنتم عدتم للكفر والشرك.. فكفرتم وأشركتم بربكم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ 6} أي وكما أنمناهم تلك المدة  الطويلة وبعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم فيزدادوا إيماناً ومعرفة بولاية الله  تعالى وحمايته لأوليائه { أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ } أهل مدينتهم الذين  انقسموا إلى فريقين فريق يعتقد أن البعث حق وأنه بالأجسام والأرواح، وفريق  يقول البعث الآخر للأرواح دون الأجسام كما هي عقيدة النصارى إلى اليوم،  فأنام الله الفتية وبعثهم وأعثر عليهم هؤلاء القوم المختلفين فاتضح لهم أن  الله قادر على بعث الناس أحياء أجساماً وأرواحاً كما بعث أصحاب الكهف وهو  معنى قوله تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَعْلَمُوۤاْ } أي  أولئك المختلفون في شأن البعث أن وعد الله حق وهو ما وعد به الناس من أنه  سيبعثهم بعد موتهم يوم القيامة ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم بعملهم.
{ وَأَنَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ  لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهَا } وقوله تعالى: { إِذْ يَتَنَازَعُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ  أَمْرَهُمْ } أي أعثرناهم عليهم في وقت كان أهل البلد يتنازعون في شأن  البعث والحياة الآخرة هل هي بالأجسام والأرواح أو بالأرواح دون الأجسام.  فتبين لهم بهذه الحادثة أن البعث حق وأنه بالأجسام والأرواح معاً. وقوله  تعالى: { فَقَالُواْ ٱبْنُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ بُنْيَاناً } واتركوهم في الكهف  أي سدوا عليهم باب الكهف واتركوهم فيه لأنهم بعد أن عثروا عليهم ماتوا {  رَّبُّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِهِمْ } وبحالهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ غَلَبُواْ عَلَىٰ أَمْرِهِمْ لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ  عَلَيْهِمْ مَّسْجِداً7 } أي قال الذين غلبوا على أمر الفتية لكون الملك كان  مسلماً معهم { لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَّسْجِداً } أي للصلاة فيه  وفعلاً بنوة على مقربة من فم الغار بالكهف.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته.

2- وحوب طلب الحلال في الطعام والشراب وغيرهما.

3- الموت على الشرك والكفر مانع من الفلاح يوم القيامة أبداً.

4- تقرير معتقد البعث والجزاء الذي ينكره أهل مكة.

5- مصداق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " لعن الله اليهود والنصارى إتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد " وقوله " إن أولئك إذا كان فيهم الرجل الصالح فمات بنوا على قبره مسجداً وصوروا فيه تلك الصور أولئك شرار الخلق يوم القيامة " (في الصحيحين).

6- مصداق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً بذراع " إذ قد بنى 8المسلمون على قبور الأولياء والصالحين المساجد. بعد القرون المفضلة حتى أصبح يندر وجود مسجد عتيق خال من قبر أو قبور9.
____________________________
1 البعث: التحريك من سكون أي: كما ضربنا على آذانهم وزدناهم هدىً وقلبناهم بعثناهم أيضاً أي: أيقظناهم من رقادهم على ما كانوا عليه من ثيابهم وأحوالهم.
2قال ابن عباس كان معهم دراهم فضة عليها صورة الملك الذي كان في زمانهم والورق: الفضة، وقرىء بكسر الراء وقرىء بسكونها.
3 في هذه الآية دليل على جواز الوكالة في كل مباح مأذون فيه وسواء كان الموكل عاجزاً أو قادراً ورأى بعضهم أنّ القادر لا يوكل، والصحيح جوازه، وقد وكل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو صحيح حاضر، ووكّل عليّ رضي الله عنه ووكل كثير من الصحابة من ينوب عنهم في أمورهم.
4 الجمهور على أن نصف حروف القرآن التاء من قوله: {وليتلّطف} أي: نصف القرآن من الفاتحة إلى {وليتلّطف} والنصف الآخر والأخير منها إلى الناس.
5 القتل بالرجم بالحجارة أشفى لصدور أهل الدين لأنهم يشاركون في القتل بالرجم.
6 أطعلنا عليهم. يقال عثر على كذا: وقف عليه برجله ومنه العثار للرجل وأعثر عليه: جعل غيره يعثر عليه بمعنى يقف عليه مطلعاً عليه ظاهراً.
7 اتخاذ المساجد على القبور من عمل أهل الكتاب قبل هذه الأمّة، وقد بيّن ذلك رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحذّر منه وحرّمه على أمته لما يفضي به إلى الشرك وعبادة غير الله تعالى فقد روى أبو داود والترمذي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قوله: "لعن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زوارات القبور والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج" وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أم حبيبة وأم سلمة رضي الله عنهما ذكرتا كنيسة رأتاها بالحبشة فيها تصاوير لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إنّ أولئك إذا كان فيهم الرجل الصالح فمات بنوا على قبره مسجداً وصوّروا تلك الصور أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله يوم القيامة". وروى مسلم: "لا تصلوا إلى القبور ولا تجلسوا عليها" وفي الصحيحين: "لعنة الله على اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد، يحذر ما صنعوا".
8 روى الترمذي وصححه عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: "نهى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن تجصص القبور وأن يكتب عليها أو يبنى عليها وأن توطأ" وروى أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما أن علياً قال لأحد رجاله أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ألاّ تدع تمثالاً إلاّ طمسته ولا قبراً مشرفاً إلاّ سويته ولا صورة إلاّ طمستها" والمراد بالمشرف: العالي المرتفع أما تسنيم القبر شبراً وأي ليعرف فلا بأس به.
9 ذكر القرطبي هنا أنّ الدفن في التابوت جائز لاسيما في الأرض الرخوة وقال: روي أنّ دانيال عليه السلام كان في تابوت من حجر وأنّ يوسف عليه السلام أوصى بأن يتخذ له تابوت من زجاج.
******************************  ****
**{ سَيَقُولُونَ  ثَلاثَةٌ رَّابِعُهُمْ كَلْبُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ خَمْسَةٌ سَادِسُهُمْ  كَلْبُهُمْ رَجْماً بِٱلْغَيْبِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَبْعَةٌ وَثَامِنُهُمْ  كَلْبُهُمْ قُل رَّبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِعِدَّتِهِم مَّا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلاَّ  قَلِيلٌ فَلاَ تُمَارِ فِيهِمْ إِلاَّ مِرَآءً ظَاهِراً وَلاَ تَسْتَفْتِ  فِيهِمْ مِّنْهُمْ أَحَداً } 22 { وَلاَ تَقُولَنَّ لِشَاْىءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذٰلِكَ غَداً } 23 { إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ وَٱذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ وَقُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَـٰذَا رَشَداً } 24 { وَلَبِثُواْ فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاثَ مِاْئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَٱزْدَادُواْ تِسْعاً } 25 { قُلِ  ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثُواْ لَهُ غَيْبُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ  أَبْصِرْ بِهِ وَأَسْمِعْ مَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ  يُشْرِكُ فِي حُكْمِهِ أَحَداً }26
**شرح الكلمات:

رجماً بالغيب: أي قذفاً بالظن غير يقين علم.

ما يعلمهم إلا قليل: أي من الناس.

فلا تمار فيهم: لا تجادل في عدتهم.

ولا تستفت فيهم منهم أحداً: أي من أهل الكتاب، الاستفتاء: الاستفهام والسؤال.

إلا أن يشاء الله: أي إلا أن تقول إن شاء الله.

لأقرب من هذا رشداً: هداية وأظهر دلالة على نبوتي من قصة أصحاب الكهف.

له غيب السماوات والأرض: أي علم غيب السماوات والأرض وهو ما غاب فيهما.

أبصر به وأسمع: أي أبصر بالله وأسمع به صيغة تعجب! والأصل ما أبصره وما أسمعه.

ما لهم من دونه من ولي: أي ليس لأهل السماوات والأرض من دون الله أي من ناصر.

ولا يشرك في حكمه أحداً: لأنه غني عما سواه ولا شريك له.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحديث عن أصحاب الكهف يخبر تعالى بأن الخائضين في شأن  أصحاب الكهف سيقول بعضهم بأنهم ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقول بعض آخر هم خمسة  سادسهم كلبهم1 { رَجْماً بِٱلْغَيْبِ } أي قذفاً بالغيب من غير علم يقيني،  ويقول بعضهم هم سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم، ثم أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول  لأصحابه تلك الأقوال: { رَّبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِعِدَّتِهِم مَّا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ } أي ما يعلم عددهم إلا قليل من الناس قال ابن عباس أنا من  ذلك القليل فعدتهم سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم ولعله فهم ذلك من سياق الآية إذ ذكر  تعالى أن الفريقين الأول والثاني قالوا ما قالوه من باب الرجم بالغيب لا من  باب العلم والمعرفة، وسكت عن الفريق الثالث، فدل ذلك على أنهم سبعة  وثامنهم كلبهم والله أعلم. وقوله تعالى { فَلاَ تُمَارِ فِيهِمْ إِلاَّ  مِرَآءً ظَاهِراً 2} أي ولا تجادل أهل الكتاب في شأن أصحاب الكهف إلا جدالاً  بيناً ليناً بذكرك ما قصصنا عليك دون تكذيب لهم، ولا موافقة لهم. وقوله  تعالى { وَلاَ تَسْتَفْتِ فِيهِمْ3 } أي في أصحاب الكهف { مِّنْهُمْ } أي من  أهل الكتاب { أَحَداً } وذلك لأنهم يعلمون عدتهم وإنما يقولون بالخرص  والتخمين لا بالعلم واليقين. وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ تَقُولَنَّ لِشَاْىءٍ  4إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذٰلِكَ غَداً إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } أي لا تقل يا  محمد في شأن تريد فعله مستقبلاً أي سأفعل كذا إلا أن تقول إن شاء الله،  5وذلك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سأله وفد قريش بإيعاز من اليهود عن  المسائل الثلاث: الروح، وأصحاب الكهف وذي القرنين، قال لسائليه: أجيبكم  غداً انتظاراً للوحي ولم يقل إن شاء الله، فأدبه ربه تعالى بانقطاع الوحي  عنه نصف شهر، وأنزل هذه السورة وفيها هذا التأديب له صلى الله عليه وقوله: {  وَٱذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ } أي إذا نسيت الاستثناء الذي علمناك  فاذكره ولو بعد حين لتخرج من الحرج.
أما الكفارة فلازمة  إلا أن يكون الاستثناء متصلاً بالكلام وقوله تعالى: { وَقُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن  يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَـٰذَا رَشَداً } أي وقل بعد النسيان  والاستثناء المطلوب منك { عَسَىٰ أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لأَقْرَبَ مِنْ  هَـٰذَا رَشَداً } أي لعل الله تعالى أن يهديني فيسددني لأَسَدَّ ما وعدتكم  أن أخبركم به مما هو أظهر دلالة على نبوتي مما سألتموني عنه اختباراً لي.  وقوله تعالى { وَلَبِثُواْ فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاثَ مِاْئَةٍ سِنِينَ6  وَٱزْدَادُواْ تِسْعاً } يخبر تعالى أن الفتية لبثوا في كهفهم رقوداً من  ساعة دخلوه إلى أن أعثر الله عليهم قومهم ثلاثمائة سنين بالحساب الشمسي  وزيادة تسع سنين بالحساب القمري.

وقوله:  { قُلِ ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثُواْ } رد به على من قال من أهل  الكتاب إن الثلاثمائة والتسع سنين هي من ساعة دخولهم الكهف إلى عهد النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأبطل الله هذا بتقرير الثلثمائة والتسع أولاً وبقوله {  ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثُواْ } ثانياً وبقوله: { لَهُ غَيْبُ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي ما غاب فيهما، ثالثاً، وبقوله: { أَبْصِرْ  بِهِ وَأَسْمِعْ } أي ما أبصره بخلفه وما أسمعه لأقوالهم حيث لا يخفى عليه  شيء من أمورهم وأحوالهم خامساً، وقوله { مَا لَهُم } أي لأهل السماوات  والأرض من دونه تعالى { مِن وَلِيٍّ } أيْ ولا ناصر { وَلاَ يُشْرِكُ فِي  حُكْمِهِ أَحَداً } لغناه عما سواه ولعدم وجود شريك له بحال من الأحوال.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان اختلاف أهل الكتاب وعدم ضبطهم للأحداث التاريخية.

2- بيان عدد فتية أصحاب الكهف وأنهم سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم.

3- من الأدب مع الله تعالى أن لا يقول العبد سأفعل كذا مستقبلاً إلا قال بعدها إن شاء الله.

4- من الأدب من نسي الاستثناء أن يستثني ولو بعد حين فإن حلف لا ينفعه الاستثناء إلا إذا كان متصلاً بكلامه.

5- تقرير المدة التي لبثها الفتية في كهفهم وهي ثلاث مائة وتسع سنين بالحساب القمري.
________________________
1 أصل الرجم هو الرجم بالحجارة ونحوها والمراد به هنا، رمي الكلام من غير روّية ولا تثبّت، والمراد أنّ ما قالوه في بيان عددهم هو من باب القول بالظن بدون علم.
2 المراد: بالظاهر هو الذي لا سبيل إلى إنكاره ولا يطول الخوض فيه.
3 الاستفتاء: طلب الفتيا وهي الخبر عن أمر لا يعلمه إلاّ ذوو العلم روي أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سأل بعض نصارى نجران فنهي عن ذلك.
4 لشيء أي: في شيء أو لأجل شيء.
5 أي: إلاّ أن تذكر مشيئة الله تعالى.
6 قرأ الجمهور {ثلثمائةٍ} بالتنوين و {سنين} منصوب على التمييز أو على البدلية، فهو مجرور، وقرأ خلافهم بإضافة ثلثمائة إلى سنين.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (4)  
الحلقة (563)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 252الى صــــ 257)

**{ وَٱتْلُ مَآ أُوْحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِن كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَن تَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً } 27 { وَٱصْبِرْ  نَفْسَكَ مَعَ ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِٱلْغَدَاةِ وَٱلْعَشِيِّ  يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلاَ تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ  ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَلاَ تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن  ذِكْرِنَا وَٱتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطاً } 28 { وَقُلِ  ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيُؤْمِن وَمَن شَآءَ  فَلْيَكْفُرْ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَاراً أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ  سُرَادِقُهَا وَإِن يَسْتَغِيثُواْ يُغَاثُواْ بِمَآءٍ كَٱلْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي  ٱلْوجُوهَ بِئْسَ ٱلشَّرَابُ وَسَآءَتْ مُرْتَفَقاً } 29 { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ إِنَّا لاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ عَمَلاً } 30 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ ٱلأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ  فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَاباً خُضْراً مِّن  سُنْدُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى ٱلأَرَآئِكِ نِعْمَ  ٱلثَّوَابُ وَحَسُنَتْ مُرْتَفَقاً }31
*

*شرح الكلمات:

واتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب: أي اقرأ القرآن تعبداً ودعوة وتعليماً.

لا مبدل لكلماته: أي لا مغير لكلمات الله في ألفاظها ولا معانيها وأحكامها.

ملتحداً: أي ملجأ تميل إليه إحتماءاً به.

واصبر نفسك: أي إحبسها.

يريدون وجهه: أي طاعته ورضاه، لا عرضاً من عرض الدنيا.

ولا تعد عيناك عنهم: أي لا تتجاوزهم بنظرك إلى غيرهم من أبناء الدنيا.

تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا: أي بمجالستك الأغنياء تريد الشرف والفخر.

من أغفلنا قلبه: أي جعلناه غافلاً عما يجب عليه من ذكرنا وعبادتنا.

وكان أمره فرطاً: أي ضياعاً وهلاكاً.

أحاط بهم سرادقها: حائط من نار أحيط بهؤلاء المعذبين في النار.

بماء كالمهل: أي كعكر الزيت أي الدردي وهو ما يبقى في أسفل الإِناء ثخناً رديئاً.

من سندس واستبرق: أي مَارَقَّ من الديباج، والاستبرق ما غلظ منه أي من الديباج.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  نهاية الحديث عن أصحاب الكهف أمر تعالى رسوله بتلاوة كتابه فقال: {  وَٱتْلُ 1} أي وقرأ { مَآ أُوْحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِن كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ } تعبداً  ودعوة للناس إلى ربهم به وتعليماً للمؤمنين بما جاء فيه من الهدى.

وقوله:  { لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ } أي لا تتركن تلاوته والعمل به والدعوة  إليه فتكون من الهالكين فإن ما وعد ربك به المعرضين عنه المكذبين به كائن  حقاً وواقع صدقاً فإن ربك { لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ } المشتملة على  وعده لأوليائه ووعيده لأعدائه ممن كفروا به وكذبوا بكتابه فلم يحلوا حلاله  ولم يحرموا حرامه.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَن تَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً } أي إنك إن لم تتل كتابه  الذي أوحاه إليك وتعمل بما فيه فَنَالَكَ ما أوعد به الكافرين المعرضين عن  ذكره. { وَلَن تَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً } أي موئلاً تميل إليه وملجأ  تحتمي به وإذا كان مثل هذا الوعيد الشديد يوجه إلى رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهو المعصوم فغيره ممن تركوا تلاوة القرآن والعمل به فلا أقاموا  حدوده ولا أحلوا حلاله ولا حرموا حرامه أولى بهذا الوعيد وهو حائق بهم لا  محالة إن لم يتوبوا قبل موتهم وقوله تعالى: { وَٱصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ  ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِٱلْغَدَاةِ وَٱلْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ  وَجْهَهُ } نزل هذا التوجيه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما عرض عليه  المشركون إبعاد أصحابه الفقراء كبلال وصهيب وغيرهما ليجلسوا إليه ويسمعوا  منه فنهاه ربه عن ذلك وأمره أن يحبس نفسه مع أولئك الفقراء المؤمنين {  ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ } ربهم في صلاتهم في الصباح والمساء لا يريدون بصلاتهم  وتسبيحهم ودعائهم عرضاً من أعراض الدنيا وإنما يريدون رضا الله ومحبته  بطاعته في ليلهم ونهارهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلاَ تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ 2} أي لا تتجاوز ببصرك هؤلاء  المؤمنين الفقراء إلى أولئك الأغنياء تريد مجالستهم للشرف والفخر وقوله {  وَلاَ تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا3 } فجعلناه غافلاً عن  ذكرنا وذكر وعدنا ووعيدنا ليكون من الهالكين لعناده وكبريائه وظلمه.
{ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ  فُرُطاً 4} أي ضياعاً وهلاكاً، وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة من هذا السياق {  وَقُلِ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيُؤْمِن5 وَمَن شَآءَ  فَلْيَكْفُرْ } أي هذا الذي جئت به وأدعوا إليه من الايمان والتوحيد  والطاعة لله بالعمل الصالح هو { ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ } أيها الناس. {  فَمَن شَآءَ } الله هدايته فآمن وعمل صالحاً فقد نجاه ومن لم يشأ الله  هدايته فَبَقِي على كفره فلم يؤمن فقد خاب وخسر.

وقوله:  { إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَاراً أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا }  أي جدرانها النارية، { وَإِن يَسْتَغِيثُواْ } من شدة العطش { يُغَاثُواْ  بِمَآءٍ كَٱلْمُهْلِ } رديئاً ثخِناً { يَشْوِي ٱلْوجُوهَ } إذا أدناه  الشارب من وجهه ليشرب شوى جلده ووجهه ولذا قيل فيه ذم له. { بِئْسَ  ٱلشَّرَابُ وَسَآءَتْ } أي جهنم { مُرْتَفَقاً } في منزلها وطعامها وشرابها  إذ كله سوء وعذاب هذا وعيد من اختار الكفر على الإيمان وأما وعد من آمن  وعمل صالحاً وقد تضمنته الآيتان [31-32] إذ قال تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ إِنَّا لاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ  أَحْسَنَ عَمَلاً } هذا حكمنا الذي لا تبديل له وبين تعالى أجرهم على  إيمانهم وإحسان أعمالهم فقال: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ } أي  إقامة دائمة { تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ ٱلأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ  أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَاباً خُضْراً مِّن سُنْدُسٍ  وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى ٱلأَرَآئِكِ } وهي الأسرة  بالحجلة. ثم أثنى الله تعالى على نعيمهم الذي أعده لهم بقوله: { نِعْمَ  ٱلثَّوَابُ } الذي أثيبوا 6به { وَحَسُنَتْ } الجنة في حليها وثيابها وفرشها  وأسرتها وطعامها وشرابها وحورها ورضوان الله فيها { وَحَسُنَتْ  7مُرْتَفَقاً } يرتفقون فيه وبه، جعلنا الله من أهلها.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان خيبة وخسران المعرضين عن كتاب الله فلم يتلوه ولم يعملوا بما جاء فيه من شرائع وأحكام.

2- الترغيب في مجالسة أبناء الآخرة وهم الفقراء الصابرون وترك أبناء الدنيا والإِعراض عما هم فيه.

3- على الداعي إلى الله تعالى أن يبين الحق، والناس بعد بحسب ما كتب لهم أو عليهم.

4- الترغيب والترهيب بذكر جزاء الفريقين المؤمنين والكافرين.

5- عذاب النار شر عذاب، ونعيم الجنة، نعم النعيم ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.
_______________________
1 تضمنت هذه الآية: {واتل} الخ الرد على المشركين إذ المعنى: لا تعبأ بهم إن كرهوا تلاوة بعض القرآن لأن فيها التعريض بآلهتهم والتنديد بها حتى طالبوك بأن تجعل بعض القرآن للثناء عليها أو عليهم.
2 لا تصرف بصرك عنهم إلى غيرهم من ذوي الهيئات والزينة.
3 روي أنها نزلت في أمية بن خلف الجمحي لأنه دعا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى أمر كرهه وهو إبعاد الفقراء وتقريب صناديد قريش.
5 الفرط: الظلم والاعتداء وهو مشتق من الفروط وهو السبق لأنّ الظلم سبق في الشر والظلم يؤدي إلى الهلاك والضياع والخسران.
5 الأمر في قوله {فليؤمن} و {فليكفر} للتسوية بينهما وليس في هذا إذن لهما بالكفر وإنما الخطاب للتهديد والوعيد لمن اختار الكفر على الإيمان بدليل الجملة التعليلية: {إنا أعتدنا للظالمين ناراً} الخ، والمراد بالظالمين المشركون لقوله تعالى: {إن الشرك لظلم عظيم} .
6 {الأرائك} : جمع أريكة وهي مجموع سرير وحجلة، والحجلة: قبة من ثياب تكون في البيت تجلس فيها المرأة أو تنام فيها ولذلك يقال للنساء ربات الحجال فإذا وضع فيها سرير فهي أريكة يجلس فيها وينام.
7(المرتفق) : محل الارتفاق، وإطلاق المرتفق على النار تهكّم، إذ النار لن تكون محل راحة وارتفاق أبداً بل هي دار شقاء وعذاب.
******************************  **
**{ وَٱضْرِبْ  لهُمْ مَّثَلاً رَّجُلَيْنِ جَعَلْنَا لأَحَدِهِمَا جَنَّتَيْنِ مِنْ  أَعْنَابٍ وَحَفَفْنَاهُمَ  ا بِنَخْلٍ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمَا زَرْعاً } 32 { كِلْتَا ٱلْجَنَّتَيْنِ آتَتْ أُكُلَهَا وَلَمْ تَظْلِم مِّنْهُ شَيْئاً وَفَجَّرْنَا خِلالَهُمَا نَهَراً } 33 { وَكَانَ لَهُ ثَمَرٌ فَقَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنكَ مَالاً وَأَعَزُّ نَفَراً } 34 { وَدَخَلَ جَنَّتَهُ وَهُوَ ظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ قَالَ مَآ أَظُنُّ أَن تَبِيدَ هَـٰذِهِ أَبَداً } 35 { وَمَآ أَظُنُّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً وَلَئِن رُّدِدتُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّي لأَجِدَنَّ خَيْراً مِّنْهَا مُنْقَلَباً } 36 { قَالَ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ بِٱلَّذِي خَلَقَكَ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلاً } 37 { لَّٰكِنَّاْ هُوَ ٱللَّهُ رَبِّي وَلاَ أُشْرِكُ بِرَبِّي أَحَداً }38*

*شرح الكلمات:

واضرب لهم مثلاً: أي اجعل لهم مثلاً هو رجلين... الخ.

جنتين: أي بستانين.

وحففناهما بنخل: أي أحطناهما بنخل.

آتت أكلها: أي أعطت ثمارها وهو ما يؤكل.

ولم تظلم منهم شيئاً: أي وَلَمْ تنقص منه شيئاً بل أتت به كاملاً ووافياً.

خلالهما نهراً: أي خلال الأشجار والنخيل نهراً جارياً.

وهو يحاوره: أي يحادثه ويتكلم معه.

وأعز نفراً: أي عشيرة ورهطاً.

تبيد: أي تفنى وتذهب.

خيراً منها منقلباً: أي مرجعاً في الآخرة.

أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب؟!: الاستفهام للتوبيخ والخلق من تراب باعتبار الأصل هو آدم.

من نطفة: أي مني.

ثم سواك: أي عدلك وصيرك رجلاً.

لكنا: أي لكن أنا، حذفت الألف وأدغمت النون في النون فصارت لكنا.

هو الله ربي: أي أنا أقول الله ربي.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضرب لأولئك المشركين المتكبرين الذين  اقترحوا عليك أن تطرد الفقراء المؤمنين من حولك حتى يجلسوا إليك ويسمعوا  منك { وَٱضْرِبْ1 لهُمْ } أي اجعل لهم مثلاً: { رَّجُلَيْنِ } مؤمناً  وكافراً { جَعَلْنَا لأَحَدِهِمَا } وهو الكافر { جَنَّتَيْنِ مِنْ  أَعْنَابٍ وَحَفَفْنَاهُمَ  ا بِنَخْلٍ } أي أحطناهما بنخل، { وَجَعَلْنَا  بَيْنَهُمَا } أي بين الكروم والنخيل { زَرْعاً }  { كِلْتَا  ٱلْجَنَّتَيْنِ2 آتَتْ أُكُلَهَا وَلَمْ تَظْلِم مِّنْهُ شَيْئاً } أي لم  تنقص منه شيئاً { وَفَجَّرْنَا خِلالَهُمَا نَهَراً } ليسقيهما. { وَكَانَ  3لَهُ ثَمَرٌ فَقَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ } أي في الكلام  يراجعه، ويُفاخره: { أَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنكَ مَالاً وَأَعَزُّ نَفَراً 4} أي  عشيرة ورهطاً، قال هذا فخراً وتعاظماً. { وَدَخَلَ جَنَّتَهُ } والحال أنه {  ظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ } بالكفر والكبر وقال: { مَآ أَظُنُّ أَن5 تَبِيدَ  هَـٰذِهِ } يشير إلى جنته { أَبَداً } أي لا تفنى. { وَمَآ أَظُنُّ  ٱلسَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً وَلَئِن رُّدِدتُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّي } كما تقول أنت {  لأَجِدَنَّ6 خَيْراً مِّنْهَا } أي من جنتي { مُنْقَلَباً } أي مرجعاً إن  قامت الساعة وبعث الناس وبعثت معهم. هذا القول من هذا الرجل هو ما يسمى  بالغرور النفسي الذي يصاب به أهل الشرك والكبر. وهنا قال له صاحبه المسلم {  وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ بِٱلَّذِي خَلَقَكَ مِن تُرَابٍ } وهو الله  عز وجل حيث خلق أباك آدم من { تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِن7 نُّطْفَةٍ } أي ثم خلقك  أنت من نطفة أي من مني { ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلاً } وهذا توبيخ من المؤمن  للكافر المغرور ثم قال له: { لَّٰكِنَّاْ هُوَ ٱللَّهُ رَبِّي } أي لكن أنا  أقول هو الله ربي، { وَلاَ أُشْرِكُ بِرَبِّي أَحَداً } من خلقه في  عبادته.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال للوصول بالمعاني الخفية إلى الأذهان.

2- بيان صورة مثالية لغرس بساتين النخل والكروم.

3- تقرير عقيدة التوحيد والبعث والجزاء.

4- التنديد بالكبر والغرور حيث يفضيان بصاحبهما إلى الشرك والكفر.
___________________________
1 اختلف في تحديد الفريقين الذين ضرب لهما المثل، وفي الرجلين اللّذين ضرب بهما المثل، والظاهر أنّ الفريقين الذين ضرب لهما المثل هم المؤمنون والكافرون المستنكفون عن مجالسة المؤمنين، وأما الرجلان فقد روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنهما من بنى إسرائيل وهو الظاهر والله أعلم.
2 قال سيبويه: أصل كلا كِّلْوَ وأصل كلتا كلوا فحذفت لام الفعل من كلتا وعوضت التاء عن اللام المحذوفة لتدل التاء على التأنيث.
3 {وكان له ثمر..} الجملة في محل نصب على الحال، والثمر بضم الثاء والميم المال الكثير المختلف من النقدين والأنعام والجنات والمزارع مأخوذ من: ثمر ماله: إذا كثر، وقرأ الجمهور بضم الثاء والميم وقرأ حفص بفتحهما.
4 أعزّ أي أشد عزّة، والنفر: عشيرة الرجل الذين ينفرون معه للدفاع أو القتال والمراد بالنفر هنا أولاده.
5 الظنّ هنا بمعنى الاعتقاد ومعنى تبيد: تفنى وتهلك.
6 قرأ الجمهور (منهما) بالتثنية وقرأ عاصم (منها) بالإفراد.
7 النطفة: ماء الرجال مشتقة من النطف الذي هو السيلان.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (5)  
الحلقة (564)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 258الى صــــ 262)

**{ وَلَوْلاۤ  إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ  بِٱللَّهِ إِن تَرَنِ أَنَاْ أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالاً وَوَلَداً } 39 { فعسَىٰ رَبِّي أَن يُؤْتِيَنِ خَيْراً مِّن جَنَّتِكَ وَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهَا حُسْبَاناً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ فَتُصْبِحَ صَعِيداً زَلَقاً } 40 { أَوْ يُصْبِحَ مَآؤُهَا غَوْراً فَلَن تَسْتَطِيعَ لَهُ طَلَباً } 41 { وَأُحِيطَ  بِثَمَرِهِ فَأَصْبَحَ يُقَلِّبُ كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى مَآ أَنْفَقَ فِيهَا  وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ عُرُوشِهَا وَيَقُولُ يٰلَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُشْرِكْ  بِرَبِّي أَحَداً } 42 { وَلَمْ تَكُن لَّهُ فِئَةٌ يَنصُرُونَهُ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مُنْتَصِراً } 43 { هُنَالِكَ ٱلْوَلاَيَةُ لِلَّهِ ٱلْحَقِّ هُوَ خَيْرٌ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ عُقْباً }44
**شرح الكلمات:

ما شاء الله: أي يكون وما لم يشأ لم يكن.

حسباناً من السماء: أي عذاباً ترمى به فتؤول إلى أرض ملساء دحضاً لا يثبت عليها قدم.

أو يصبح ماؤها غوراً: أي غائراً في أعماق الأرض فلا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى استنباطِه وإخراجه.

وأحيط بثمره: أي هلكت ثماره، فلم يبق منها شيء.

يقلب كفيه: ندماً وحسرة على ما أنفق فيها من جهد كبير ومال طائل.

وهي خاوية على عروشها: أي ساقطة على أعمدتها التي كَان يُعرش بها للكرم، وعلى جدران مبانيها.

فئة: جماعة من الناس قوية كعشيرته من قومه.

هنالك: أي حين حل العذاب بصاحب الجنتين أي يوم القيامة.

الولاية: أي الملك والسلطان الحق لله تعالى.

خير ثواباً وخير عقباً: أي الله تعالى خير من يثيب وخير من يُعقب أي يجزي بخير.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في المثل المضروب للمؤمن الفقير والكافر الغني فقد قال  المؤمن للكافر ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { وَلَوْلاۤ إِذْ دَخَلْتَ  جَنَّتَكَ } أي هلا إذْ دخلت بستانك قلت عند تعجبك من حسنه وكماله { مَا  شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ }1 أي كان { لاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ 2بِٱللَّهِ } أي لا قوة لأحد  على فعل شيء أو تركه إلا بإقدار الله تعالى له وإعانته عليه قلل هذا المؤمن  نصحاً للكافر وتوبيخاً له. ثم قال له 3{ إِن تَرَنِ أَنَاْ أَقَلَّ مِنكَ  مَالاً وَوَلَداً } اليوم { فعسَىٰ4 رَبِّي } أي فرجائي في الله { أَن  يُؤْتِيَنِ خَيْراً مِّن جَنَّتِكَ وَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهَا } أي على جنة  الكافر { حُسْبَاناً 5مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ } أي عذاباً ترمى به. { فَتُصْبِحَ  صَعِيداً زَلَقاً }: أي تراباً أملس لا ينبت زرعاً ولا يثبت عليه قدم. {  أَوْ يُصْبِحَ مَآؤُهَا غَوْراً } الذي تسقى به غائراً في أعماق الأرض فلن  تقدر على إستخراجه مرة أخرى، وهو معنى { فَلَن تَسْتَطِيعَ لَهُ طَلَباً }.

وقوله  تعالى: في الآيات [40]، [41]، [42] يخبر تعالى أن رجاء المؤمن قد تحقق إذ  قد أحيط فعلاً ببستان الكافر فهلك ما فيه من ثمر { فَأَصْبَحَ يُقَلِّبُ  كَفَّيْهِ } ندماً وتحسراً { عَلَى مَآ أَنْفَقَ فِيهَا } من جهد ومال في  جنته { وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ عُرُوشِهَا } أي ساقطة على أعمدة الكرم  التي كان يعرشها للكرم أي يحمله عليها كما سقطت جدران مبانيها على سقوفها  وهو يتحسر ويتندم ويقول: { يٰلَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُشْرِكْ بِرَبِّي أَحَداً  وَلَمْ تَكُن لَّهُ } جماعة قوية تنصره { مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ }  المنهزم { مُنْتَصِراً } لأن من خذله الله لا ناصر له. قال تعالى: في نهاية  المثل هو أشبه بقصة { هُنَالِكَ } أي يوم القيامة { ٱلْوَلاَيَةُ } أي  القوة والملك والسلطان { لِلَّهِ } أي المعبود { ٱلْحَقِّ } لا لغيره من  الأصنام والأحجار { هُوَ } تعالى { خَيْرٌ ثَوَاباً }  أي خير من يثيب على  الإِيمان والعمل الصالح.
{ وَخَيْرٌ عُقْباً 6} أي خير يعقب أي يجزي بحسن العواقب.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان مآل المؤمنين كصهيب وسلمان وبلال، وهو الجنة ومآل الكافرين كأبي جهل وعقبة بن أبي معيط وهو النار.

2- استحباب قول من أعجبه شيء: { مَا شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِٱللَّهِ } فإنه لا يرى فيه مكروهاً إن شاء الله.

3- استجابة الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين وتحقيق رجائهم فيه سبحانه وتعالى.

4- المخذول من خذله الله تعالى فإنه لا ينصر أبداً.

5- الولاية بمعنى7 الموالاة النافعة للعبد هي موالاة الله تعالى لا موالاة غيره.

6- الولاية بمعنى الملك والسلطان لله يوم القيامة ليست لغيره إذ الملك والأمر كلاهما لله تعالى.


___________________
1 هذا وجه في إعراب (ما شاء الله) ما: مبتدأ والخبر كان، وهناك وجه آخر حسّنه بعضهم وهو: هذه الجنة ما شاء الله. فما خبر عن مبتدأ محذوف ويجوز تقديره أيضاً: الأمر الذي شاء الله إعطاءه.
2 قال مالك.: ينبغي لكل من دخل داره أو بستانه أن يقول: ما شاء الله لا قوة إلاّ بالله، وروي أنه كان مكتوباً على باب وهب بن منبّه ما شاء الله لا قوّة إلاّ بالله، وروى مسلم أن: لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله كنز من كنوز الجنة وورد استحباب قول بسم الله آمنت بالله توكلت على الله لا قوة إلاّ بالله.
3 أنا: ضمير فصل وأقل مفعول ثانٍ لترن وحذفت ياء التكلم بعد نون الوقاية تخففاً.
4 (عسى) للرجاء وهو طلب الأمر القريب الحصول وأراد به هنا الدعاء لنفسه وعلى صاحبه الكافر المشرك.
5 الحسبان: مصدر كالغفران وهو هنا وصف لمحذوف تقديره: هلاكاً حسباناً أي: مقدراً من الله تعالى، وقيل هو اسم جمع حسبانة أي: صاعقة، وقيل: اسم للجراد وهو محتمل لكل ما ذكر.
6 العقب: بمعنى العاقبة وقرىء: بضمتين عُقُب وقرىء بضم العين وسكون القات بمعنى: عاقبة وهي آخرة الأمر وما يرجوه المرء من سعيه وعمله ولذا فسرت الآية بهو خير عاقبة لمن رجاه وآمن به، يقال: هذا عاقبة أمر فلان وعقباه وعقبه: أي آخره.
7 {الولاية} : بفتح الواو: الموالاة، وبكسرها: الملك والسلطان.
**************************
**{ وَٱضْرِبْ  لَهُم مَّثَلَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا كَمَآءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ  ٱلسَّمَاءِ فَٱخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ ٱلأَرْضِ فَأَصْبَحَ هَشِيماً  تَذْرُوهُ ٱلرِّياحُ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُّقْتَدِراً } 45 { ٱلْمَالُ وَٱلْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلْبَاقِيَاتُ ٱلصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلاً }46
**شرح الكلمات:

المثل: الصفة المعجبة.

هشيماً: يابساً متفتتاً.

تذروه الرياح: أي تنثره الرياح وتفرقه لخفته ويبوسته.

مقتدراً: أي كامل القدرة لا يعجزه شيء.

زينة الحياة الدنيا: أي يتجمل بما فيها.

والباقيات الصالحات: هي الأعمال الصالحة من سائر العبادات والقربات.

وخير أملاً: أي ما يأمله الإِنسان وينتظره من الخير.

معنى الآيات:

هذا  مثل آخر مضروب أي مجعول للحياة الدنيا حيث اغتر بها الناس وخدعتهم فصرفتهم  عن الله تعالى ربهم فلم يذكروه ولم يشكروه فاستوجبوا غضبه وعقابه.

قال  تعالى: في خطاب رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: { وَٱضْرِبْ لَهُم } أي  لأولئك المغرورين بالمال والسلطان { مَّثَلَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا } أي  صفتها الحقيقية التي لا تختلف عنها بحال { كَمَآءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ1 مِنَ  ٱلسَّمَاءِ فَٱخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ ٱلأَرْضِ } فَزَهَا وازدهر واخضرّ  وأنظر، فأعجب أصحابه، وأفرحهم وسرهم ما يأملون منه. وفجأة أتاه أمر الله  برياح لاحِفَة، محرقة، { فَأَصْبَحَ 2هَشِيماً } أي يابساً متهشماً متكسراً {  تَذْرُوهُ ٱلرِّياحُ } هنا وهناك { وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  مُّقْتَدِراً } أي قادراً كامل القدرة، فأصبح أهل الدنيا مبلسين أيسين من  كل خير.

وقوله  تعالى: { ٱلْمَالُ وَٱلْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا 3 وَٱلْبَاقِيَاتُ ٱلصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ  أَمَلاً } إنه بعد أن ضرب المثل للحياة الدنيا التي غرت أبناءها فأوردتهم  موارد الهلاك أخبر بحقيقة أخرى، يعلم فيها عباده لينتفعوا بها، وهي أن {  ٱلْمَالُ وَٱلْبَنُونَ } أو الأولاد { زِينَةُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا } لا  غير أي يتجمل بهما ساعة ثم يبيدان ويذهبان، فلا يجوز الاغترار بهما، بحيث  يصبحان همَّ الإِنسان في هذه الحياة فيصرفانه عن طلب سعادة الآخرة  بالإِيمان وصالح الأعمال، هذا جزء الحقيقة في هذه الآية، والجزء الثاني هو  أن { وَٱلْبَاقِيَاتُ ٱلصَّالِحَاتُ } والمراد بها أفعال البر وضروب  العبادات4 ومنها سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، ولا  حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، أي هذه { خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً } أي  جزاءً وثماراً، يجنيه العبد من الكدح المتواصل في طلب الدنيا مع الإِعراض  عن طلب الآخرة، { وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلاً } يأمله الإِنسان من الخير ويرجوه ويرغب  في تحصيله.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان حقارة الدنيا وسوء عاقبتها.

2-  تقرير أن المال والبنين لا يعدوان كونهما زينة، والزينة سريعة الزوال وهما  كذلك فلا يجوز الاغترار بهما، وعلى العبد أن يطلب ما يبقى على ما يفنى وهو  الباقيات الصالحات من أنواع البر والعبادات من صلاة وذكر وتسبيح وجهاد.  ورباط، وصيام وزكاة.
****************************
1 بعض الحكماء شبّه الحياة الدنيا بالماء للاتصالات الآتية:
1- الماء لا يستقر في موضع والحياة كذلك.
2- الماء يتغيّر والدنيا كذلك.
3- الماء لا يبقى والدنيا كذلك.
4- الماء لا يقدر أحد أن يدخله ولا يبتل والدنيا لا يدخلها أحد ويسلم من فتنها وآفاتها.
5- الماء إذا كان بقدر كان نافعاً منبتاً وإذا جاوز المقدار كان ضاراً مهلكاً وكذلك الدنيا الكفاف منها ينفع وفضولها يضر.
وفي الصحيح "قد أفلح من أسلم ورزق كفافاً وقنّعه الله بما آتاه" رواه مسلم.
2 يقال: هشمه يهشمه إذا كسره وفتّته وهشيم بمعنى: مهشوم فهو فعيل بمعنى مفعول كقتيل بمعنى مقتول، وهشم الثريد إذا فتته وبه سمي هاشم بن مناف وكان اسمه عمرو وفيه يقول عبد الله بن الزبعري:
عمر العُلا هشم الثريد لقومه
ورجال مكة مسنتون عجاف
3 قيل: في المال والبنين زينة الحياة الدنيا: لأن في المال جمالاً ونفعاً وفي البنين قوة ودفعاً والمثال مضروب لحقارة الدنيا وسرعة زوالها ولذا قيل: لا تعقد قلبك مع المال لأنه فيء ذاهب ولا مع النساء لأنها اليوم معك وغداً مع غيرك ولا مع السلطان لأنه اليوم لك وغداً لغيرك.
4 روى مالك في الموطأ: أن الباقيات الصالحات هنّ: سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله العلي العظيم.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (6)  
الحلقة (565)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 262الى صــــ 267)

**{ وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ ٱلْجِبَالَ وَتَرَى ٱلأَرْضَ بَارِزَةً وَحَشَرْنَاهُمْ فَلَمْ نُغَادِرْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً } 47 { وَعُرِضُواْ   عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ صَفَّاً لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ  أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ بَلْ زَعَمْتُمْ أَلَّن نَّجْعَلَ لَكُمْ مَّوْعِداً } 48 { وَوُضِعَ   ٱلْكِتَابُ فَتَرَى ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا فِيهِ  وَيَقُولُونَ  يٰوَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَـٰذَا ٱلْكِتَابِ لاَ يُغَادِرُ  صَغِيرَةً وَلاَ  كَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ  حَاضِراً وَلاَ  يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَداً }49
*

*شرح الكلمات:

نُسير الجبال: أي تقتلع من أصولها وتصير هباءً منبثاً.

بارزة: ظاهرة إذ فنى كل ما كان عليها من عمران.

فلم نغادر: لم نترك منهم أحداً.

موعداً: أي ميعاداً لبعثكم أحياء للحساب والجزاء.

ووضع الكتاب: كتاب الحسنات وكتاب السيئات فيؤتاه المؤمن بيمينه والكافر بشماله..

مشفقين: خائفين.

يا ويلتنا: أي يا هلكتنا احضري هذا أوَان حُضُورك.

لا يغادر صغيرة: أي لا يترك صغيرة من ذنوبنا ولا كبيرة إلا جمعها عَدَّاً.

ما عملوا حاضراً: مثبتاً في كتابهم، مسجلاً فيها.

معنى الآيات:

لما  ذكر تعالى مآل الحياة الدنيا وأنه الْفَناء والزوال ورغَّب في  الصالحات  وثوابها المرجو يوم القيامة، ناسب ذكر نبذة عن يوم القيامة، وهو  يوم الجزاء  على الكسب في الحياة الدنيا قال تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ  ٱلْجِبَالَ }  أي اذكر { وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ } أي تقتلع 1من أصولها وتصير  هباءً منبثاً، {  وَتَرَى ٱلأَرْضَ بَارِزَةً } ظاهرة ليس عليها شيء، فهي  قاع صفصف {  وَحَشَرْنَاهُمْ } أي جمعناهم من قبورهم للموقف { فَلَمْ  نُغَادِرْ 2 مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً } أي لم نترك منهم أحداً كائناً من كان، {  وَعُرِضُواْ  عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ } أيها الرسول صفاً وقوفاً أذلاء، وقِيلَ لهم  توبيخاً  وتقريعاً: { لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ3  مَرَّةٍ }  لا مال معكم ولا سلطان لكم بل حفاة عراة غُرلاً4، جمع أغرل، وهو  الذي لم  يختتن.

وقوله  تعالى: { بَلْ زَعَمْتُمْ 5} أي ادعيتم كذباً أنا لا نجمعكم ليوم  القيامة،  ولن نجعل لكم موعداً فها أنتم مجموعون لدينا تنتظرون الحساب  والجزاء، وفي  هذا من التوبيخ والتقريع ما فيه، وقوله تعالى في الآية {  وَوُضِعَ  ٱلْكِتَابُ 6} يخبر تعالى عن حال العرض عليه فقال: { وَوُضِعَ  ٱلْكِتَابُ }  أي كتاب الحسنات والسيئات وأعطى كل واحدٍ كتابه فالمؤمن  يأخذه بيمينه  والكافر بشماله، { فَتَرَى ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } في تلك الساعة {  مُشْفِقِينَ }  أي خائفين { مِمَّا فِيهِ } أي في الكتاب من السيآت {  وَيَقُولُونَ  يٰوَيْلَتَنَا }7 ندماً وتحسراً ينادون يا ويلتهم وهي هلاكهم  قائلين: {  مَالِ هَـٰذَا ٱلْكِتَابِ لاَ يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً8 وَلاَ  كَبِيرَةً } من  ذنوبنا { إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا } أي أثبتها عَدّاً.

وقوله  تعالى: في آخر العرض { وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ حَاضِراً } أي من  خير  وشر مثبتاً في كتابهم، وحوسبوا به، وجوزوا عليه { وَلاَ يَظْلِمُ  رَبُّكَ  أَحَداً } بزيادة سيئة على سيئاته أو بنقص حسنة من حسناته، ودخل  أهل الجنة  الجنة، وأهل النار النار.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرضها على مسامع المنكرين لها.

2- يبعث الإنسان كما خلقه الله ليس معه شيء، حافياً عارياً لم يقطع منه غلفة الذكر.

3- تقرير عقيدة كتب الأعمال في الدنيا وإعطائها أصحابها في الآخرة تحقيقاً للعدالة الإِلهية.

4- نفي الظلم عن الله تعالى وهو غير جائز عليه لغناه المطلق وعدم حاجته إلى شيء.
___________________________
1 هذا على قراءة تُسير بالتاء المضمومة للبناء للمفعول وقراءة الجمهور  {نُسير الجبال} والفاعل هو الله تعالى، وقرىء أيضاً: تسير الجبال بفتح  التاء مضارع سار يسير كقوله تعالى: {وتسير الجبال سيراً} .
2 المغادرة الترك ومنه الغدر لأنه ترك الوفاء، وسمي الغدير من الماء غديراً  لأنه ترك بعد السيل، ومنه غدائر المرأة وهو شعرها تضفره وتتركه خلفها.
3 أخرج الحافظ أبو القاسم بن مندة في كتاب التوحيد له عن معاذ بن جبل رضي  الله عنه أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إن الله  تبارك وتعالى ينادي يوم القيامة بصوت رقيع غير فظيع: يا عبادي أنا الله لا  إله إلاّ أنا أرحم الراحمين وأحكم الحاكمين وأسرع الحاسبين يا عبادي لا خوف  عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون احضروا حجتكم ويسروا جوابكم فإنكم مسؤولون محاسبون  يا ملائكتي أقيموا عبادي صفوفاً على أنامل أقدامهم للحساب" تضمن هذا الحديث  تفسيراً كاملاً لهذه الآيات.
4 روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "يحشر الناس يوم القيامة حفاةً عراةً غرلاً" غير  مختونين".
5 هذا الخطاب لمنكري البعث والجزاء من أهل الكفر والشرك.
6 {الكتاب} : اسم جنس يشمل كل الكتب التي يُعطاها العباد في المحشر.
7 الويلة: مؤنث الويل للمبالغة وهي سوء الحال والهلاك كما أنّت الدار على  داره للدلالة على سعة المكان، ونداء الويلة معناه: الدعاء على أنفسهم  بالهلاك لمشاهدتهم عظائم الأهوال وما ينتظرهم من صنوف العذاب نادوا ويلتهم  طالبين حضورها.
8 أصغر الصغائر: النظر بغير قصد وأكبر الكبائر الشرك بالله تعالى ولا ضابط  حق الكبيرة إلا أن هناك ضابطاً يستأنس به وهو: ما توعد عليه أو لعن عليه أو  وضع حدّ له في الكتاب أو السنة فهو كبيرة.
******************************  ******

**{ وَإِذْ   قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ   إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ   أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ   عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلاً } 50 { مَّآ أَشْهَدتُّهُمْ خَلْقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَ خَلْقَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ ٱلْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُداً } 51 { وَيَوْمَ   يَقُولُ نَادُواْ شُرَكَآئِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ فَدَعَوْهُمْ فَلَمْ   يَسْتَجِيبُواْ لَهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُم مَّوْبِقاً } 52 { وَرَأَى ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ ٱلنَّارَ فَظَنُّوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ مُّوَاقِعُوهَا وَلَمْ يَجِدُواْ عَنْهَا مَصْرِفاً }53
*

*شرح الكلمات:

اسجدوا لآدم: أي حيّوه بالسجود كما أمرتكم طاعة لي.

إلا  إبليس: أي الشيطان أبى السجود ورفضه وهو معنى { فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ   رَبِّهِ } أي خرج عن طاعته، ولم يكن من الملائكة، بل كان من الجن، لذا   أمكنه أن يعصي ربه!

أفتتخذونه  وذريته أولياء؟: الاستفهام للاستنكار، ينكر تعالى على بني آدم  اتخاذ  الشيطان وأولاده أولياء يطاعون ويوالون بالمحبة والمناصرة، وهم لهم  عدو،  عجباً لحال بني آدم كيف يفعلون ذلك!؟.

بئس للظالمين بدلاً: قبح بدلاً طاعة إبليس وذريته عن طاعة الله ورسوله.

المضلين عضداً: أي ما كنت متخذ الشياطين من الإنس والجن أعواناً في الخلق والتدبير، فكيف تطيعونهم وتعصونني.

موبقاً:  أي وادياً من أودية جهنم يهلكون فيه جميعاً هذا إذا دخلوا النار،  أما ما  قبلها فالموبق، حاجز بين المشركين، وما كانوا يعبدون بدليل قوله: {  وَرَأَى  ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ ٱلنَّارَ فَظَنُّوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ مُّوَاقِعُوهَا  }.

مواقعوها: أي واقعوان فيها ولا يخرجون منها أبداً.

ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفاً: أي مكاناً غيرها ينصرفون إليه لينجوا من عذابها.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في إرشاد بني آدم وتوجيههم إلى ما ينجيهم من العذاب   ويحقق لهم السعادة في الدارين، قال تعالى في خطاب رسوله واذكر لَهُمْ {   وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ } وهم عبادنا المكرمون { ٱسْجُدُواْ   لأَدَمََ } فامتثلوا أمرنا وسجدوا إلا إبليس. لكن إبليس الذي يطيعه الناس   اليوم كان من الجن وليس من الملائكة لم يسجد، ففسق 1بذلك عن أمرنا وخرج عن   طاعتنا. { أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ 2} أي أيصح منكم يا بني آدم أن تتخذوا عدو   أبيكم وعدو ربكم وعدوكم أيضاً ولياً توالونه 3وذريته بالطاعة لهم  والاستجابة  لما يطلبون منكم من أنواع الكفر والفسق { بِئْسَ  لِلظَّالِمِينَ } أنفسهم {  بَدَلاً } طاعة الشيطان وذريته 4وولايتهم عن  طاعة الله ورسوله وولايتهما.

وقوله  تعالى: { مَّآ أَشْهَدتُّهُمْ5 خَلْقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ  وَلاَ  خَلْقَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ ٱلْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُداً }  يخبر  تعالى بأنه المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير ليس له وزير معين فكيف يُعْبَدُ   الشيطان وذريته، وأنا الذي خلقتهم وخلقت السماوات والأرض6 وخلقت هؤلاء  الذين  يعبدون الشيطان، ولم أكن { مُتَّخِذَ ٱلْمُضِلِّينَ } وهم الشياطين  من  الجن والإِنس الذين يضلون عبادنا عن طريقنا الموصل إلى رضانا وجنتنا،  أي لم  أكن لأجعل منهم معيناً لي يعضدني ويقوي أمري وخلاصة ما في الآية أن  الله  تعالى ينكر على الناس عبادة الشياطين وهي طاعتهم وهم مخلوقون وهو  خالقهم  وخالق كل شيء.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ نَادُواْ شُرَكَآئِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ  زَعَمْتُمْ }  أي أذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المشركين المعرضين عن عبادة الله  إلى عبادة عدوه  الشيطان، أذكر لهم يوم يقال لهم في عرصات القيامة {  نَادُواْ شُرَكَآئِيَ  ٱلَّذِينَ } أشركتموهم في عبادتي زاعمين أنهم يشفعون  لكم في هذا اليوم  فيخلصونكم من عذابنا.
قال تعالى {فدعوهم7} يا فلان!! يا فلان.. {فلم يستجيبوا لهم} إذ لا يجرؤ  أحد ممن عبد من دون الله أن يقول رب هؤلاء كانوا يعبدونني. قال تعالى:  {وجعلنا بينيهم موبقاً8} أي حاجزاً وفاصلاً من عداوتهم لبعضهم. وحتى لا  يتصل بعضهم ببعض في عرصات القيامة. وقوله تعالى: {ورأى المجرمون النار} أي  يؤتى بها تُجَرُّ بالسلاسل حتى تبرز لأهل الموقف فيشاهدونها وعندئذ يظن9  المجرمون أي يوقنوا {أنهم مواقعوها} أي داخلون فيها. {ولم يجدوا عنها  مصرفاً10} أي مكاناً ينصرفون إليه لأنهم محاطون بالزبانية، والعياذ بالله  من النار وعذابها.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عداوة إبليس وذريته لبني آدم.

2- العجب من بني آدم كيف يطيعون عدوهم ويعصون ربهم!!

3- لا يستحق العبادة العبادة أحد سوى الله عز وجل لأنه الخالق لكل مبعود مما عُبِدَ من سائر المخلوفات.

4- بيان خزي المشركين يوم القيامة حيث يطلب إليهم أن يدعوا شركاءهم لاغاثتهم فيدعونهم فلا يستجيبون لهم.

5- جمع الله تعالى المشركين وما كانوا يعبدون من الشياطين في موبق واحد في جهنم وهو وادي من شر أودية جهنم وأسوأها.
______________________________  ____
1 الفسق: مشتق من: فسقت الرطبة: إذا خرجت من قشرتها، والفأرة من جحرها،  وفسق العبد: خرج عن طاعة ربه متجاوزاً الطاعة إلى المعصية، فكل من ترك  واجباً وفعل حراماً فقد فسق بذلك عن طاعة ربه أي خرج عنها.
2 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والإنكار، وذرية الشيطان بيّنت السنة كيفية وجودهم فقد  صح عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوله: "لا تكن أوّل من يدخل  السوق ولا آخر من يخرج منها فيها باض الشيطان وفرَّخ"، فهذا دال على أن  للشيطان ذرية من صلبه.
3 في مسلم: "أن للصلاة شيطاناً يسمى خنزب مهمته الوسوسة فيها" وروى الترمذي أن للوضوء شيطاناً يسمى الولهان يوسوس فيه.
4 روى مسلم رضي الله عنه قال: "قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إن الشيطان يضع عرشه على الماء ثم يبعث سراياه فأدناهم منه منزلة  أعظمهم فتنة يجيء أحدهم فيقول: فعلت كذا وكذا فيقول: ما صنعت شيئاً قال:  ثم يجيء أحدهم فيقول: ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين أهله قال: فيدنيه وقال:  فيلتزمه ويقول: نعم أنت!! ".
5 أي: ما أحضرتهم لأستعين بهم على خلق السموات والأرض ولا أحضرت بعضهم لأستعين به على خلق البعض الآخر.
6 في الآية رد على أهل الضلال كافة من شيطان وكاهن ومنجم وطبعيّ وملحد إذ  الجميع مخلوق مربوب والله خالق كل شيء ومليكه وربّه ومدبّره.
7 أي: امتثلوا الأمر ودعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم.
8 فسّر الموبق ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: بالحاجز، وفسره أنس بن مالك رضي  الله عنه بواد في جهنم من قيح ودم، وفسر بالمهلك والتفسير بالمهلك يدخل فيه  كل ما ذكر، ومن الجائز أن يتعدد الحاجز ويكون أنواعا منها: عداوة بعضهم  لبعض فإنها حاجز والنار نفسها أعظم موبق ولعلها هي المراد بالموبق.
9 {ظنوا} أي: أيقنوا إذ يطلق الظن ويراد به اليقين وهو كثير في القرآن الكريم. قال الشاعر:
فقلت لهم ظنوا بألفي مدجّج
سراتهم في الفارسيّ المسرد
10 {مصرفا} : أي: مهرباً لإحاطتها بهم من كل جانب ولا ملجأ ولا معدلا.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (7)  
الحلقة (566)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 268الى صــــ 273)

**{ وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلاً } 54 { وَمَا   مَنَعَ ٱلنَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُوۤاْ إِذْ جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ   وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  اْ رَبَّهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن تَأْتِيَهُمْ سُنَّةُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ   أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابُ قُبُلاً } 55 { وَمَا   نُرْسِلُ ٱلْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَيُجَٰدِلُ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِٱلْبَٰطِلِ لِيُدْحِضُواْ بِهِ ٱلْحَقَّ   وَٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ ءَايَٰتِي وَمَآ أُنْذِرُواْ هُزُواً } 56 { وَمَنْ   أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن ذُكِّرَ بِآيَٰتِ رَبِّهِ فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهَا وَنَسِيَ   مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن   يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْراً وَإِن تَدْعُهُمْ إِلَىٰ  ٱلْهُدَىٰ  فَلَنْ يَهْتَدُوۤاْ إِذاً أَبَداً } 57 { وَرَبُّكَ   ٱلْغَفُورُ ذُو ٱلرَّحْمَةِ لَوْ يُؤَاخِذُهُم بِمَا كَسَبُواْ لَعَجَّلَ   لَهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابَ بَل لَّهُم مَّوْعِدٌ لَّن يَجِدُواْ مِن دُونِهِ   مَوْئِلاً } 58 { وَتِلْكَ ٱلْقُرَىٰ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُواْ وَجَعَلْنَا لِمَهْلِكِهِم مَّوْعِداً }59
*

*شرح الكلمات:

صرفنا: أي بيّنا وكررنا البيان.

من كل مثل: المثل الصفة المستغربة العجيبة.

جدلاً: أي مخاصمة بالقول.

سنة الأولين: أي العذاب بالإِبادة الشاملة والاستئصال التام.

قبلا: عياناً ومشاهدة.

ليدحضوا به الحق: أي يبطلوا به الحق.

هزواً: أي مهزوءاً به.

أكنة: أغطية.

وفي آذانهم وقراً: أي ثقلاً فهم لا يسمعون.

موئلاً: أي مكاناً يلجأون إليه.

لمهلكهم موعداً: أي وقتاً معيناً لإِهلاكهم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان حجج الله تعالى على عباده ليؤمنوا به  ويعبدوه  وحده فينجوا من عذابه ويدخلوا دار كرامته فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ   صَرَّفْنَا 1فِي هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ } أي  ضربنا  فيه الأمثال الكثيرة وبيّنا فيه الحجج العديدة، { صَرَّفْنَا فِي  هَـٰذَا  ٱلْقُرْآنِ } من الوعد والوعيد ترغيباً وترهيباً، وقابلوا كل ذلك  بالجحود  والمكابرة، { وَكَانَ ٱلإِنْسَانُ أَكْثَرَ 2شَيْءٍ جَدَلاً }  فأكثر هم  الإنسان يصرفه في الجدل والخصومات حتى لا يذعن للحق ويسلم به  ويؤديه إن كان  عليه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى: [54] أما الآية  الثانية فقد أخبر  تعالى فيها أن الناس ما منعهم { وَمَا مَنَعَ ٱلنَّاسَ  أَن يُؤْمِنُوۤاْ  إِذْ جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } وهو بيان3 طريق السعادة  والنجاة بالإِيمان وصالح  الأعمال بعد التخلي عن الكفر والشرك وسوء الأعمال  { وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  اْ  رَبَّهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن تَأْتِيَهُمْ سُنَّةُ  ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } بعذاب الاستئصال  والإِبادة الشاملة، { أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ }  عذاب يوم القيامة معاينة 4وهو  معنى قوله تعالى: { أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ  ٱلْعَذَابُ قُبُلاً5 } وحينئذ لا ينفع  الإِيمان. وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا  نُرْسِلُ ٱلْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّ  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ } أي دعاة هداة  يبشرون من آمن وعمل صالحاً  بالجنة وينذرون من كفر، وعمل سوءاً بالنار.  فلم نرسلهم جبارين ولم نكلفهم  بهداية الناس أجمعين، لكن الذين كفروا  يتعامون عن هذه الحقيقة ويجادلون {  لِيُدْحِضُواْ بِهِ ٱلْحَقَّ }. {  وَٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ } آيات الله وحججه {  وَمَآ أُنْذِرُواْ } به من العذاب  اللازم لكفرهم وعنادهم اتخذوه سخرية  وهزءاً يهزءون به ويسخرون منه وبذلك  أصبحوا من أظم الناس. وهو ما قررته  الآية [57] إذ قال تعالى فيها: {  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن ذُكِّرَ بِآيَٰتِ  رَبِّهِ فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهَا  وَنَسِيَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ } أي من  الإِجرام والشر والشرك. اللهم إنه  لا أحد أظلم من هذا الإِنسان الكافر  العنيد. ثم ذكر تعالى سبب ظلم وإعراض  ونسيان هؤلاء الظلمة المعرضين الناسين  وهو أنه تعالى حسب سنته فيمن توغل  في الشر والظلم والفساد يجعل على قلبه  كناناً يحيطه به فيصبح لا يفقه  شيئاً. ويجعل في أذنيه ثقلاً فلا يسمع  الهدى. ولذا قال لرسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: { وَإِن تَدْعُهُمْ إِلَىٰ  ٱلْهُدَىٰ فَلَنْ يَهْتَدُوۤاْ  إِذاً } أي بعد ما جعل على قلوبهم من الأكنة  وفي آذانهم من الوقر {  أَبَداً }.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَرَبُّكَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ذُو ٱلرَّحْمَةِ لَوْ يُؤَاخِذُهُم  بِمَا  كَسَبُواْ } أي لو يؤاخذ هؤلاء الظلمة المعرضين { لَعَجَّلَ لَهُمُ   ٱلْعَذَابَ } ، ولكن مغفرته ورحمته تأبيان ذلك وإلا لعجل لهم العذاب   فأهلكهم أمامكم وأنتم تنظرون.
ولكن { لَّهُم  مَّوْعِدٌ لَّن يَجِدُواْ مِن دُونِهِ مَوْئِلاً6 } يئلون  إليه ولا ملجأ  يلجأون إليه. ويرجح أن يكون يكون ذلك يوم بدر لأن السياق في  الظلمة  المعاندين المحرومين من هداية الله كأبي جهل وعقبة ابن أبي معيط  والأخنس بن  شريق، هذا أولاً. وثانياً قوله تعالى: { وَتِلْكَ7 ٱلْقُرَىٰ   أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُواْ } يريد أهل القرى من قوم هود وقوم صالح   وقوم لوط. { وَجَعَلْنَا لِمَهْلِكِهِم مَّوْعِداً } أي لهلاكهم موعداً   محدداً فكذلك هؤلاء المجرمون من قريش، وقد أهلكهم ببدر ولعنهم إلى الأبد.

هداية الآيات:

1- لقد أعذر الله تعالى إلى الناس بما يبين في كتابه من الحجج وما ضرب فيه من الأمثال.

2- بيان غريزة الجدل في الإِنسان والمخاصمة.

3- بيان مهمة الرسل وهي البشارة والنذارة وليست إكراه الناس على الإِيمان.

4- بيان عظم ظلم من يُذَكَّرُ بالقرآن فيعرض ويواصل جرائمه ناسياً ما قدمت يداه.

5-  بيان سنة الله في أن العبد إذا واصل الشر والفساد يحجب عن الإِيمان  والخير  ويحرم الهداية أبداً حتى يهلك كافراً ظالماً فيخلد في العذاب  المهين.
______________________________  _

1 قال القرطبي: يحتمل أي: هذا الكلام وجهين: أحدهما ما ذكره لهم من العبر  والقرون الخالية والثاني: ما أوضحه لهم من دلائل الربوبية وما في التفسير  لم يخرج عن هذا فتأمّله.
2 يحتمل اللفظ الكافر لقوله تعالى: {ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل} ويحتمل  المسلم إلاّ أنه في الكافر أظهر وأكثر وروي مسلم عن علي رضي الله عنه "أن  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ طرقه وفاطمة فقال: ألا تصلون؟ فقلت  يا رسول الله إنما أنفسنا بيد الله فإذا شاء أن يبعثنا بعثنا فانصرف رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حين قلت له ذلك ثمّ سمعته وهو مدبر  يضرب فخذه ويقول: {وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا} .
3 أي: بواسطة القرآن والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 أي: عياناً، وفسّره بعضهم بعذاب السيف يوم بدر.
5 قراءة الجمهور: (قبلا) بكسر القاف أي: المقابل الظاهر، وقراء (قُبلا) بضم  القاف والباء وهو جمع قبيل أي: يأتيهم العذاب أنواعاً متعدّدة.
6 {موئلا} : أي: منجىً أو محيصاً يقال: وأل يئل وألاّ وؤولاً أي: لجأ تقول العرب: لا وألت نفسه أي: لا نجت ومنه قول الشاعر:
لا وألت نفسك خليتها
للعامريين ولم تكلَم
7 تلك: مبتدأ وأهلكناهم الخبر، ويصح أن تكون تلك في محل نصب والعامل: أهلكنا نحو: زيداً ضربته.
******************************  **
**{ وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِفَتَٰهُ لاۤ أَبْرَحُ حَتَّىٰ أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ ٱلْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُباً } 60 { فَلَمَّا بَلَغَا مَجْمَعَ بَيْنِهِمَا نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا فَٱتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ سَرَباً } 61 { فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَا قَالَ لِفَتَٰهُ آتِنَا غَدَآءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِن سَفَرِنَا هَـٰذَا نَصَباً } 62 { قَالَ   أَرَأَيْتَ إِذْ أَوَيْنَآ إِلَى ٱلصَّخْرَةِ فَإِنِّي نَسِيتُ ٱلْحُوتَ   وَمَآ أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ ٱلشَّيْطَٰنُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ وَٱتَّخَذَ   سَبِيلَهُ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ عَجَباً } 63 { قَالَ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنَّا نَبْغِ فَٱرْتَدَّا عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصاً } 64 { فَوَجَدَا عَبْداً مِّنْ عِبَادِنَآ آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن لَّدُنَّا عِلْماً } 65 { قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَىٰ هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَىٰ أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْداً } 66 { قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً } 67 { وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَىٰ مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْراً } 68 { قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِيۤ إِن شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ صَابِراً وَلاَ أَعْصِي لَكَ أمْراً }69*

*شرح الكلمات:

وإذ قال موسى لفتاه: أي أذكر إذ قال موسى بن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل لفتاه يوشع بن نون بن افرايم بن يوسف عليه السلام.

مجمع البحرين: أي حيث ألتقى البحران بحر فارس وبحر الروم.

حقبا: الحقب الزمن وهو ثمانون سنة والجمع أحقاب.

سبيله في البحر سرباً: أي طريقه في البحر سرباً أي طريقاً كالنفق.

فلما جاوزا: أي المكان الذي فيه الصخرة ومنه اتخذ الحوت طريقه في البحر سرباً.

في البحر عجباً: أي عجباً لموسى حيث تعجب من إحياء الحوت واتخاذه في البحر طريقاً كالنفق في الجبل.

قصصاً: أي يتتبعان آثار أقدامهما.

عبداً من عبادنا: هو الخضر عليه السلام.

مما علمت رشداً: أي ما هو رشاد إلى الحق ودليل على الهدى.

ما لم تحط به خبراً: أي علماً.

ولا أعصي لك أمراً: أي انتهى إلى ما تأمرني به وإن لم يكن موافقاً هواي.

معنى الآيات:

هذه  قصة موسى 1مع الخضر عليهما السلام وهي تقرر نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وتؤكدها. إذ مثل هذا القصص الحق لا يتأتى لأحد أن يقصه ما لم يتلقه  وحياً  من الله عزوجل. قال تعالى: { وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ } أي أذكر يا  رسولنا  تدليلاً على توحيدنا ولقائنا ونبوتك. إذ قال موسى بن عمران نبينا  إلى بني  إسرائيل لفتاه2 يوشع بن نون { لاۤ أَبْرَحُ } أي سائراً { حَتَّىٰ  أَبْلُغَ  مَجْمَعَ 3ٱلْبَحْرَيْنِ } حيث أرشدني ربي إلى لقاء عبدٍ هناك  من عباده هو  أكثر مني علماً حتى أتعلم منه علماً ازيده على علمي، { أَوْ  أَمْضِيَ  حُقُباً 4} أي أواصل سيري زمناً طويلاً حتى أظفر بهذا العبد  الصالح لأتعلم  عنه. قوله تعالى: { فَلَمَّا بَلَغَا مَجْمَعَ بَيْنِهِمَا }  أي بين  البحرين وهما بحر الروم وبحر فارس عند باب المندب حيث التقى البحر  الأحمر  والبحر الهندي. أو البحر الأبيض والأطلنطي عند طنجة والله أعلم  بأيها أراد.  وقوله { نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا } أي نسي الفتى الحوت، إذ هو الذي  كان يحمله،  ولكن نسب النسيان إليهما جرياً على المتعارف من لغة العرب5،  وهذا الحوت قد  جعله الله تعالى علامة لموسى على وجود الخضر حيث يفقد  الحوت، إذ القصة كما  في البخاري تبتدئ بأن موسى خطب يوماً في بنى إسرائيل  فأجاد وأفاد فأعجب به  شاب من بني إسرائيل فقال له: هل يوجد من هو أعلم منك  يا موسى؟ فقال: لا.  فأوحى إليه ربه فوراً بلى عبدنا خضر، فتاقت نفسه  للقياه للتعلم عنه، فسأل  ربه ذلك، فأرشده إلى مكان لقياه وهو مجمع  البحرين، وجعل له الحوت علامة  فأمره أن يأخذ طعامه حوتاً وأعلمه أنه إذا  فقد الحوت فثم يوجد عبدالله خضر  ومن هنا لما بلغا مجمع البحرين واستراحا  فنام 6موسى والفتى شبه نائم وإذا  بالحوت يخرج من المكتل (وعاء) ويشق طريقه  إلى البحر فينجاب عنه البحر فيكون  كالطاق أو النفق آية موسى.
ويغلب النوم على يوشع  فينام فلما استراحا قاما مواصلين سيرهما ونسي الفتى  وذهب من نفسه خروج  الحوت من المكتل ودخوله في البحر لغلبة النوم فلما مشيا  مسافة بعيدة وشعرا  بالجوع وقد جاوزا المنطقة التي هي مجمع البحرين7 قال  موسى للفتى { آتِنَا  8غَدَآءَنَا } وعلل ذلك بقوله: { لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِن  سَفَرِنَا هَـٰذَا  نَصَباً } أي تعباً. هنا قال الفتى لموسى ما قصَّ الله  تعالى: قال مجيباً  لموسى { أَرَأَيْتَ } أي أتذكر { إِذْ أَوَيْنَآ إِلَى  ٱلصَّخْرَةِ } التي  استراحا عندها { فَإِنِّي نَسِيتُ ٱلْحُوتَ } وقال  كالمعتذر، { وَمَآ  أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ9  وَٱتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ }  أي طريقه { فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ عَجَباً } أي حيي بعد  موت ومشى حتى انتهى إلى  البحر وانجاب له البحر فكان كالسرب فيه أي النفق  فأجابه موسى بما قص تعالى:  { قَالَ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنَّا نَبْغِ } وذلك لأن  الله تعالى جعل لموسى فقدان  الحوت علامة على مكان الخضر الذي يوجد فيه {  فَٱرْتَدَّا } أي رجعا {  عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصاً } أي يتتبعان آثار  أقدامهما { فَوَجَدَا }  خضراً كما قال تعالى: { فَوَجَدَا عَبْداً10 مِّنْ  عِبَادِنَآ } وهو خضر {  آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا } أي نبوة {  وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن  لَّدُنَّا عِلْماً } وهو علم غيب خاص به { قَالَ لَهُ  مُوسَىٰ } مستعطفاً  له { هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَىٰ أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا  عُلِّمْتَ رُشْداً }  أي مما علمك الله رشداً أي رشاداً يَدُلّنِي على الحق  وتحصل لي به هداية  فأجابه خضر بما قال تعالى: { قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن  تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً  } يريد أنه يرى منه أموراً لا يقره عليها وخضر  لا بد يفعلها فيتضايق موسى  لذلك ولا يطيق الصبر، وعلل له عدم استطاعته  الصبر بقوله { وَكَيْفَ  تَصْبِرُ عَلَىٰ مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْراً }  أي علماً كاملاً. فأجابه  موسى وقد صمم على الرحلة لطلب العلم مهما كلفه  الثمن فقال { سَتَجِدُنِيۤ  إِن شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ صَابِراً وَلاَ أَعْصِي لَكَ  أمْراً } أي سأنتهي إلى ما  تأمرني وإن لم يكن موافقاً لما أحب وأهوى.

هداية الآيات:

1-  عتب الله تعالى على رسوله يا موسى عليه السلام عندما سئل هل هناك من هو   أعلم منك فقال لا وكان المفروض أن يقول على الأقل الله أعلم. فعوقب لذلك   فكلف هذه الرحلة الشاقة.

2- استحباب الرفقة في السفر، وخدمة التلميذ للشيخ، إذ كان يوشع يخدم موسى بحمل الزاد.

3- طروء النسيان على الانسان مهما كان صالحاً.

4- مراجعة الصواب بعد الخطأ خير من التمادي على الخطأ { فَٱرْتَدَّا عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصاً }؟

5- تجلي قدرة الله تعالى في إحياء الحوت بعد الموت، وانجياب الماء عليه حتى كان كالطاق فكان للحوت سرباً ولموسى وفتاه عجباً.

وبه استدل موسى أي بهذا العجب على مكان خضر فوجده هناك.

6-  استحباب طلب المزيد من العلم مهما كان المرء عالماً وهنا أورد الحديث   التالي وهو خير من قنطار ذهباً لمن حفظه وعمل به وهو قول ابن عباس رضي الله   عنه قال سأل موسى ربه: قال رب أي عبادك أحب إليك؟ قال: الذي يذكرني ولا   ينساني، قال: فأي عبيدك أقضى؟ قال الذي يقضي بالحق ولا يتبع الهوى، قال: أي   رب أي عبادك أعلم؟ قال: الذي يبتغي علم الناس إلى علم نفسه عسى أن يصيب   كلمة تهديه إلى هدى أو ترده عن ردى، وللأثر بقية ذكره ابن جرير عند تفسير   هذه الآيات.
______________________________  ________
1  ذهب نوف البكالي إلى أن موسى هذا هو موسى بن منشا بن يوسف عليه السلام  وردّ هذا عليه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما رداً عنيفاً كما في البخاري فالصحيح  أنه موسى بن عمران رسول الله إلى بني إسرائيل.
2 اختلف في فتى موسى مَنْ هو؟ قيل: إنه كان شاباً يخدمه ولذا أطلق عليه لفظ  الفتى على جهة حسن الأدب، قال ابن العربي. ظاهر القرآن أنه عبد وما دام صح  الحديث بأنه يوشع بن نون فلا حاجة إلى البحث والتنقيب.
3 أي ملتقاهما. وهما بحر الأردن وبحر القلزم على الراجح الصحيح.
4 قال النحاس: الحقب: زمان من الدهر مبهم غير محدود وجمعه أحقاب وورد الحقب  مقدراً بثمانين سنة، إلاّ أنه في قول موسى هذا مراده الأوّل وهو زمن غير  محدود.
5 نحو قوله: {يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان} مع أنه لا يخرج إلاّ من البحر  الملح ونحو قوله: {يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم} مع العلم أن  الرسل من الإنس فقط.
6 في البخاري: أن موسى عليه السلام قال ليوشع لا أكلفك إلاّ أن تخبرني حيث يفارقك الحوت قال الفتى: ما كلّفت كثيراً.
7 هذا يُرجح أن يكون البحران: نهر الأردن وبحيرة طبريّة.
8 في الآية دليل على وجوب حمل الزاد في السفر ففي هذا رد على المتصوفة  الذين يخرجون بلا زاد بدعوى التوكل ثمّ هم يسألون الناس، وشاهد هذا آية  البقرة إذ نزلت في أناس من اليمن كانوا يحجون ولا يتزودون فنزل قوله تعالى:  {وتزودّوا..} الآية.
9 أن: وما دخلت عليه تسبك بمصدر فيقال: وما أنساني ذكره إلاّ الشيطان.
10 في البخاري: "فوجدا خضراً على طنْفَسة خضراء على كبد البحر مسجىَّ بثوبه  قد جعل طرفه تحت رجليه وطرفه تحت رأسه فسلّم عليه موسى فكشف عن وجهه فقال:  هل بأرضك من سلام؟ من أنت؟ قال: أنا موسى.." الخ.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (8)  
الحلقة (567)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 274الى صــــ 277)

**{ قَالَ فَإِنِ ٱتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلاَ تَسْأَلْني عَن شَيءٍ حَتَّىٰ أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْراً } 70 { فَٱنْطَلَقَا   حَتَّىٰ إِذَا رَكِبَا فِي ٱلسَّفِينَةِ خَرَقَهَا قَالَ أَخَرَقْتَهَا   لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً إِمْراً } 71 { قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً } 72 { قَالَ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلاَ تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْراً } 73 { فَٱنْطَلَقَا   حَتَّىٰ إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلاَماً فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً   زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً }74
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ذكراً: أي بياناً وتفصيلاً لما خفي عليك.

لقد جئت شيئاً إمراً: أي فعلت شيئاً منكراً.

لا ترهقني: أي لا تغشني بما يعسر علي ولا أطيق حمله فتضيق علي صحبتي إياك.

نفساً زكية: أي طاهرة لم تتلوث روحها بالذنوب.

بغير نفس: أي بغير قصاص.

نكراً: الأمر الذي تنكره الشرائع والعقول من سائر المناكر! وهو المنكر الشديد النكارة.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحوار الذي بين موسى عليه السلام والعالم الذي  أراد  أن يصحبه لطلب العلم منه وهو خضر. قوله تعالى: { قَالَ } أي خضر {  فَإِنِ  ٱتَّبَعْتَنِي } مصاحباً لي لطلب العلم { فَلاَ تَسْأَلْني 1عَن  شَيءٍ }  أفعله مما لا تعرف له وجهاً شرعياً { حَتَّىٰ أُحْدِثَ لَكَ  مِنْهُ ذِكْراً  } أي حتى أكون أنا الذي يبين لك حقيقته وما جهلت منه.  وقوله تعالى: {  فَٱنْطَلَقَا } أي بعد رضا موسى بطلب خضر انطلقا يسيران  في2 الأرض فوصلا  ميناء من المواني البحرية، فركبا سفينة كان خضر يعرف  أصحابها فلم يأخذوا  منهما أجر الإِركاب فلما أقلعت السفينة، وتوغلت في  البحر أخذ خضر فأساً  فخرق السفينة، فجعل موسى يحشو بثوب له الخرق ويقول: {  أَخَرَقْتَهَا  لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا } على انهما حملانا بدون نَوْل {  لَقَدْ جِئْتَ  شَيْئاً إِمْراً } أي أتيت يا عالم منكراً فظيعاً فأجابه  خضر بما قص تعالى:  { قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ  صَبْراً } فأجاب  موسى بما ذكر تعالى عنه: { قَالَ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا  نَسِيتُ وَلاَ  تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْراً } أي لا تعاقبني بالنسيان  فإن الناسي لا  حرج عليه. وكانت هذه من3 موسى نسياناً حقاً ولا تغشني بما  يعسر علي ولا  أطيقه فاتضايق من صحبتي إياك.

قال  تعالى: { فَٱنْطَلَقَا } بعد نزولهما من البحر إلى البر فوجدا غلاماً   جميلاً وسيماً يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذه خضر جانباً وأضجعه 4وذبحه فقال له  موسى  بما أخبر تعالى عنه: { أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ  }  زاكية طاهرة لم يذنب صاحبها ذنباً تتلوث به روحه ولم يقتل نفساً يستوجب  بها  القصاص { لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً } أي أتيت منكراً عظيماً  بقتلك  نفساً طاهرة ولم تذنب ولم تكن هذه نسياناً من موسى بل كان عمداً أنه  لم يطق  فعل منكر كهذا لم يعرف له وجهاً 5ولا سبباً.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- جواز الاشتراط في الصحبة وطلب العلم وغيرهما للمصلحة الراجحة.

2- جواز ركوب السفن في البحر.

3- مشروعية إنكار المنكر على من علم أنه منكر.

4- رفع الحرج عن الناس.

5- مشروعية القصاص وهو النفس بالنفس.
____________________________
1 في قول موسى: {هل أتبعك} من حسن الأدب والتلطف في السؤال وتواضع الطالب  للشيخ الشيء الكثير، وفي الآية دليل على أن المتعلم تابع للعالم وإن تفاوتت  مرتبتهما، وما كان موسى إلاّ أفضل من خضر ولكنه بحكم أنه تابع للخضر  العالم تواضع في لطف.
2 في البخاري: "فانطلقا يسيران على ساحل البحر فمرت سفينة فكلموهم أن يحملوهم فعرفوا الخضر فحملوه بغير نول أي (أجرة) ".
3 في البخاري: "قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكانت  الأولى من موسى نسياناً قال: وجاء عصفور فوقع على حرف السفينة فنقر نقرة في  البحر فقال له الخضر ما علمي وعلمك من علم الله إلاّ مثل ما نقص هذا  العصفور من هذا البحر" حرف السفينة: طرفها، وحرف كل شيء طرفه.
4 في الترمذي: "أنه أخذ رأسه بيده فاقتلعه فقتله" وفي بعض الروايات "أنه  أخذ حجراً فضرب بها رأس الغلام فقتله" وما في التفسير أصح وأوضح.
5 سيأتي بيان علّة القتل وأنها حق والقتل كان بإذن الله تعالى وما مات أحد ولا قتل إلاّ بإذن الله تعالى.
******************************
الجزء السادس عشر


**{ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَّكَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً } 75 { قَالَ إِن سَأَلْتُكَ عَن شَيْءٍ بَعْدَهَا فَلاَ تُصَٰحِبْنِي قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِن لَّدُنِّي عُذْراً } 76 { فَٱنطَلَقَا   حَتَّىٰ إِذَآ أَتَيَآ أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ ٱسْتَطْعَمَآ أَهْلَهَا  فَأَبَوْاْ  أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَاراً يُرِيدُ أَن  يَنقَضَّ  فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً } 77 { قَالَ هَـٰذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْراً }78*

*شرح الكلمات:

قال ألم أقل لك: أي قال خَصِرْ لموسى عليهما السلام.

بعدها: أي بعد هذه المرة.

فلا تصاحبني: أي لا تتركني أتبعك.

من لدني عذراً: أي من قبلي " جهتي " عذراً في عدم مصاحبتي لك.

أهل قرية: مدينة أنطاكية.

استطعما أهلها: أي طلبا منهم الطعام الواجب للضيف.

يريد أن ينقض: أي قارب السقوط لميلانه.

فأقامه: أي الخضر بمعنى أصلحه حتى لا يسقط.

أجراً: أي جعلا على إقامته وإصلاحه.

هذا فراق بيني وبينك: أي قولك هذا { لَوْ شِئْتَ لَتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً } هو نهاية الصحبة وبداية المفارقة.

بتأويل: أي تفسير ما كنت تنكره على حسب علمك.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في محاورة الخضر مع موسى عليهما السلام، فقد تقدم إنكار  موسى  على الخضر قتله الغلام بغير نفس، ولا جرم إرتكبه، وبالغ موسى في  إنكاره إلى  أن قال:{ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُّكْراً1 } [الكهف:  74]  فأجابه خَضِرْ بما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَّكَ  إِنَّكَ  لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً } لما سألتني الصحبة للتعليم،  فأجاب موسى  بما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { قَالَ إِن سَأَلْتُكَ عَن شَيْءٍ  بَعْدَهَا }  أي بعد هذه المرة { فَلاَ تُصَاحِبْنِي } أي اترك صحبتي فإنك {  قَدْ  بَلَغْتَ مِن 2لَّدُنِّي } أي من جهتي وقبلي عذراً في تركك إياي.

قال  تعالى: { فَٱنطَلَقَا } في سفرهما { حَتَّىٰ إِذَآ أَتَيَآ أَهْلَ   قَرْيَةٍ } " أي مدينة " قيل إنها انطاكية ووصلاها في الليل والجو بارد   فاستطعما أهلها أي طلبا منهم طعام الضيف الواجب له { فَأَبَوْاْ أَن   يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا 3فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا } أي في القرية { جِدَاراً يُرِيدُ أَن   يَنقَضَّ } أي يسقط فأقامة الخضر وأصلحه فقال موسى له: { لَوْ شِئْتَ   لَتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً } أي جعل مقابل إصلاحه، لا سيما أن أهل هذه   القرية لم يعطونا حقنا من الضيافة. وهنا قال الخضر لموسى: { هَـٰذَا   فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ } لانك تعهدت إنك إذا سألتني بعد حادثة قتل   الغلام عن شيء أن لا تطلب صحبتي وها أنت قد سألتني، فهذا وقت 4فراقك إذاً {   سَأُنَبِّئُكَ } أي أخبرك { بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ   صَبْراً } من خرق السفينة وقتل الغلام وإقامة الجدار.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب الوفاء بما التزم به الإِنسان لآخر.

2- وجوب الضيافة لمن استحقها.

3- جواز التبرع بأي خير أو عمل إبتغاء وجه الله تعالى.
_________________________
1 اختلف في أيهما أبلغ: إمراً أو نكراً، ورجّح بعضهم أن إمراً فيما لم يحدث  من فعل منكر فيكون خاصاً بالمستقبل، ومعناه: أمر فظيع مهيل ونكراً: يكون  فيما وقع فهو بيّن الفساد بالغ في النكر واجب الإنكار.
2 قرىء: {من لدني} بتخفيف الدال وقرىء في السبع بتشديدها وقرىء عذراً بسكون  الذال وقرىء في السبع أيضاً بضمهما، وضمّ العين قبلها كنُذُر ونُذُر.
3 في الحديث: "إنهم كانوا لئاماً بخلاء" وهو تعليل لعدم استضافة موسى والخضر.
4 في البخاري: هنا قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يرحم الله موسى لوددت أنه كان صبر حتى يقص علينا من أخبارهما".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (9)  
الحلقة (568)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 277الى صــــ 283)

**{ أَمَّا   ٱلسَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ   فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَآءَهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ   سَفِينَةٍ غَصْباً } 79 { وَأَمَّا ٱلْغُلاَمُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَآ أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً } 80 { فَأَرَدْنَآ أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْراً مِّنْهُ زَكَـاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْماً } 81 { وَأَمَّا   ٱلْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلاَمَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي ٱلْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ   تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحاً فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ   أَن يَبْلُغَآ أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن   رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ   تَسْطِـع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْراً }82
*

*شرح الكلمات:

المساكين: جمع مسكين وهو الضعيف العاجز عن الكسب.

يعملون في البحر: أي يؤجرون سفينتهم للركاب.

أعيبها: أي أجعلها معيبة حتى لا يرغب فيها.

غصباً: أي قهراً.

أن يرهقهما طغياناً وكفراً: أي يغشاهما: ظلماً وجحوداً.

وأقرب رحما: أي رحمة إذ الرحم والرحمة بمعنى واحد.

وما فعلته عن أمري: أي عن اختيار مني بل بأمر ربي جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه.

معنى الآيات:

هذا  آخر حديث موسى والخضر عليهما السلام، فقد واعد الخضر موسى عندما أعلن  له  عن فراقه أن يبين له تأويل مالم يستطع عليه صبراً، وهذا بيانه قال  تعالى "  حكاية عن الخضر " { أَمَّا ٱلسَّفِينَةُ } التي خرقتُها وأنكرتَ  عليَّ ذلك {  فَكَانَتْ1 لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ } يؤجرون  سفينتهم بما  يحصل لهم بعض القوت { فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا 2} لا لأغرق  أهلها، {  وَكَانَ وَرَآءَهُم3 مَّلِكٌ4 } ظالم { يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ  سَفِينَةٍ } صالحة {  غَصْباً } أي قهراً وإنما أردت أن أبقيها لهم إذ  الملك المذكور لا يأخذ إلا  السفن الصالحة { وأما الغلام } الذي قتلتُ  وأنكرتَ عليَّ قتله { فَكَانَ  أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَآ } إن كبر  { أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا5 } أي  يُغشيهما { طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَأَرَدْنَآ  أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا6 رَبُّهُمَا  خَيْراً مِّنْهُ زَكَـاةً } أي طهراً  وصلاحاً { وَأَقْرَبَ 7رُحْماً } أي  رحمة وبراً بهما فلذا قتلته، {  وَأَمَّا ٱلْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلاَمَيْنِ  يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي ٱلْمَدِينَةِ  وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ  أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحاً فَأَرَادَ  رَبُّكَ أَن يَبْلُغَآ أَشُدَّهُمَا } أي سن  الرشد { وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا  كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً 8مِّن رَّبِّكَ } أي كان ذلك  رحمة { وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ  عَنْ أَمْرِي } أي عن إرادتي وإختياري بل كان بأمر  ربي وتعليمه. { ذَلِكَ  } أي هذا { تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِـع عَّلَيْهِ  صَبْراً }.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان ضروب من خفي ألطاف الله تعال فعلى المؤمن أن يرضى بقضاء الله تعالى وإن كان ظاهره ضاراً.

2- بيان حسن تدبير الله تعالى لأوليائه بما ظاهره عذاب ولكن في باطنه رحمة.

3- مراعاة صلاح الأباء في إصلاح حال الأبناء.

4-  كل ما أتاه الخضر كان بوحي إلهي وليس هو مما يدعيه جُهال الناس ويسمونه   بالعلم الَّلدنِّي وأضافوه إلى من يسمونهم الأولياء، وقد يسمونه كشفاً،   ويؤكد بطلان هذا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الخضر قال لموسى: أنا   على علم مما علمني ربي وأنت على علم مما علمك الله وإن علمي وعلمك إلى  علم  الله إلا كما يأخذ الطائر بمنقاره من البحر.
______________________________  _____
1 بهذه الآية استدل من قال من الفقهاء بأنّ المسكين أقلّ فقراً من الفقير  لأنّ من ملك سفينة لا يعتبر فقيراً، وردّ هذا بأنّ أصحاب السفينة كانوا  سبعة أفراد، وخمسة منهم زمنى ورثوا السفينة من أبيهم وبذا هم فقراء مساكين.
2 أعيبها: أي أجعلها ذات عيب، يقال: عبت الشيء فعاب أي: صار ذا عيب فهو معيب.
3 جائز أن يكون الوراء على حقيقته أي: خلفهم، وإذا رجعوا أخذ السفينة منهم،  وجائز أن يكون وراء بمعنى أمام، ويؤيده قراءة ابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير:  {وكان أمامهم ملِك} .
4 قيل: الملك هو هدد بن بدد، واسم الغلام المقتول: جيسور.
5 وفسّر أيضاً: يجشمهما ويحملهما على الرهق وهو الجهل والمعنى: أنه يحملهما حبه على الغلو فيه فيطغيان ويكفران.
6 الرحم والرحمة بمعنى واحد قال الشاعر:
وكيف بظلم جارية
ومنها اللّين والرُّحم
7 قيل: اسم الغلامين: أصرم وصريم، وكان الكنز ذهباً وفضة لحديث الترمذي عن  أبي الدرداء، وشاهده من اللغة فإنّ الكنز: المال المدفون المدّخر، وجائز أن  يكون مع المال كتاب فيه علم.
8 تسطع وتستطيع بمعنى..
******************************  ****

**{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَن ذِي ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُواْ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْهُ ذِكْراً } 83 { إِنَّا مَكَّنَّا لَهُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَبَباً } 84 { فَأَتْبَعَ سَبَباً } 85 { حَتَّىٰ   إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ ٱلشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ   وَوَجَدَ عِندَهَا قَوْماً قُلْنَا يٰذَا ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ إِمَّآ أَن   تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّآ أَن تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْناً } 86 { قَالَ أَمَّا مَن ظَلَمَ فَسَوْفَ نُعَذِّبُهُ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَاباً نُّكْراً } 87 { وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُ جَزَآءً ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ وَسَنَقُولُ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْراً } 88 { ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَباً } 89 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَطْلِعَ ٱلشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ لَّمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُمْ مِّن دُونِهَا سِتْراً } 90 { كَذَلِكَ وَقَدْ أَحَطْنَا بِمَا لَدَيْهِ خُبْراً } 91 { ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَباً } 92 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السَّدَّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمَا قَوْماً لاَّ يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً }93*

*شرح الكلمات:

ويسألونك: أي كفار قريش بتعليم يهود لهم.

ذي القرنين: الإِسكندر باني الإِسكندرية المصرية الحميري أحد الملوك التبابعة وكان عبداً صالحاً.

سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكراً: سأقص عليكم من حاله خيراً يحمل موعظة وعلماً.

مكنا له في الأرض: بالحكم والتصرف في ممالكها.

من كل شيء سببا: أي يحتاج إليه سبباً موصلاً إلى مراده.

فأتبع سببا: أي فأتبع السبب سبباً آخر حتى انتهى إلى مراده.

تغرب في عين حمئة: ذات حماة وهي الطين الأسود وغروبها إنما هو نظر العين وإلا فالشمس في السماء والبحر في الأرض.

قوماً: أي كافرين.

عذاباً نكرا: أي عظيماً فظيعا.

يسرا: أي ليناً من القول سَهْلاً من العمل.

قوم  لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا: القوم هم الزِّنْج ولم يكن لهم يومئذ ثياب   يلبسونها ولا منازل يسكنونها وإنما لهم أسراب في الأرض يدخلون فيها.

كذلك: أي الأمر كما قلنا لك ووصفنا.

بين السدين: السدان جبلان شمال شرق بلاد الترك سد ذو القرنين ما بينهما فقيل فيهما سدان.

قوماً لا يكادون يفقهون قولا: لا يفهمون كلام من يخاطبهم إلا بشدة وبطء وهم يأجوج ومأجوج.

معنى الآيات:

هذه  قصة العبد الصالح ذي القرنين الحمْيَري التُّبعي على الراجح من أقوال   العلماء، وهو الأسكندر باني الأسكندرية المصرية، ولأمر ما لقَّب1 بذي   القرنين، وكان قد تضمن سؤال قريش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإيعاذ من يهود   المدينة ذا القرنين إذ قالوا لقريش سلوه عن الروح وأصحاب الكهف وذي  القرنين  فإن أجابكم عنها فإنه نبي، وإلا فهو غير نبي فَرَوْا رأيكم فيه  فكان  الجواب عن الروح في سورة الإِسراء وعن الفتية وذي القرنين في سورة  الكهف  هذه وقد تقدم الحديث التفصيلي عن أصحاب الكهف في أول السورة وهذا  بدء  الحديث المتضمن للإِجابة عن الملك ذي القرنين عليه السلام قال تعالى: {   وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ } يا نبينا { عَن ذِي ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ } للسائلين من   مشركي قريش { سَأَتْلُواْ عَلَيْكُم2 مِّنْهُ ذِكْراً } أي سأقرأ عليكم من   أمره وشأنه العظيم ذكراً خبراً يحمل الموعظة والعلم والمعرفة: وقوله  تعالى:  { إِنَّا مَكَّنَّا لَهُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِن كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ  سَبَباً } هذه بداية الحديث عنه فأخبر تعالى أنه مكن له في الأرض  بالملك  والسلطان، وأعطاه من كل شيء يحتاج إليه في فتحه الأرض ونشر العدل  والخير  فيها سبباً يوصله إلى ذلك، وقوله { فَأَتْبَعَ سَبَباً }3 حسب سنة  الله في  تكامل الأشياء فمن صنع إبرة وتابع الأسباب التي توصل بها إلى صنع  الإِبرة  فإنه يصنع المسلة، وهكذا تابعه بين أسباب الغزو والفتح والسير في  الأرض {  حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ ٱلشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي  عَيْنٍ  حَمِئَةٍ } وهي على ساحل المحيط الأطلنطي، وكونها تغرب فيها هو  بحسب رأي  العين، وإلا فالشمس في السماء والعين الحمئة4 والمحيط إلى جنبها  في الأرض  وقوله تعالى: { وَوَجَدَ عِندَهَا } أي عند تلك العين في ذلك  الإِقليم  المغربي { قَوْماً } أي كافرين غير مسلمين فأذن الله تعالى له في  التحكم  والتصرف فيهم إذ يسر له أسباب الغلبة عليهم وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {  قُلْنَا  يٰذَا ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ } وقد يكون نبياً ويكون قوله الله تعالى هذا  له وحياً  وهو { إِمَّآ أَن تُعَذِّبَ } بالأسر والقتل، { وَإِمَّآ أَن  تَتَّخِذَ  فِيهِمْ حُسْناً } وهذا بعد حربهم والتغلب عليهم فأجاب ذو  القرنين ربه بما  أخبر تعالى به: { أَمَّا مَن ظَلَمَ5 } أي بالشرك والكفر {  فَسَوْفَ  نُعَذِّبُهُ } بالقتل والأسر، { ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ }  بعد موته {  فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَاباً نُّكْراً } أي فظيعاً أليماً.
{ وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ  وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً } أي أسلم وحسن إسلامه { فَلَهُ  جَزَآءً 6} على إيمانه  وصالح أعماله { ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } أي الجنة في الآخرة {  وَسَنَقُولُ لَهُ مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا يُسْراً } فلا نغلظ له في القول ولا  نكلفه ما يشق عليه ويرهقه.

وقوله  تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَباً } أي ما تحصل عليه من القوة فتح  المغرب  استخدمه في مواصلة الغزو والفتح في المشرق { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ  مَطْلِعَ 7 ٱلشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ 8عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ } بدائيين لم  تساعدهم الأرض  التي يعشيون عليها على التحضر فلذا هم لا يبنون الدور ولا  يلبسون الثياب،  ولكن يسكنون الكهوف والمغارات والسراديب وهو ما دل عليه  قوله تعالى: {  لَّمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُمْ مِّن دُونِهَا } أي الشمس { سِتْراً  }. وقوله تعالى:  { كَذَلِكَ9 } أي القول الذي قلنا والوصف الذي وصفنا لك  من حال ذي القرنين {  وَقَدْ أَحَطْنَا بِمَا لَدَيْهِ } من قوة وأسباب  مادية وروحية { خُبْراً }  أي علماً كاملا. وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ }  أي ذو القرنين { سَبَباً  } أي واصل طريقه في الغزو والفتح { حَتَّىٰ  إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ  السَّدَّيْنِ10 } وهما جبلان بأقصى الشمال الشرقي  للأرض بنى ذو القرنين  بينهما سداً عظيما حال به دون غزو يأجوج ومأجوج  للإِقليم المجاور لهم، وهم  القوم الذين قال تعالى عنهم { وَجَدَ مِن  دُونِهِمَا 11قَوْماً لاَّ  يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً } فلا يفهمون  ما يقال لهم ويخاطبون به إلا  بشدة وبطء كبير.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ هذا جواب آخر أسئلة قريش الثلاثة. قرأه عليهم قرآنا موحى به إليه.

2- إتباع السبب السبب ويصل به ذو الرأي والإِرادة إلى تحقيق ما هو كالمعجزات.

3-  قول: ذو القرنين: { أَمَّا مَن ظَلَمَ..... الخ } يجب أن يكون مادة   دستورية يحكم به الأفراد والجماعات لصدقها وإجابيتها وموافقتها لحكم الله   تعالى ورضاه، ومن الأسف أن يعكس هذا القول السديد والحكم الرشيد فيصبح أهل   الظلم مكرمين لدى الحكومات، وأهل الإِيمان والإِستقامة مهانين!!

4-  بيان وجود أمم بدائية إلى عهد ما بعد ذي القرنين لا يلبسون ثياباً ولا   يسكنون سوى الكهوف والمغارات ويوجد في البلاد الكيئية إلى الآن قبائل لا   يرتدون الثياب، وإنما يضعون على فروجهم خيوط وسيور لا غير.

5- تقرير أن هذا الملك الصالح قد ملك الأرض فهو أحد أربعة حكموا الناس شرقاً وغرباً.
______________________________  ______

1 اختلفوا في اسم ذي القرنين على أربعة أقوال هي: عبد الله أو الاسكندر أو  عبّاس أو جابر، كما اختلفوا في تلقيبه بذي القرنين على عشرة أقوال أمثلها  أنه ملك فارس والروم أو أنه كان له ضفيرتان من شعر رأسه فلقب لذلك بذي  القرنين، واختلف في نبوته، والظاهر أنه كان نبيًّا يوحى إليه وكان ملكاً  حاكماً.
2 {ذكراً} أي: خيراً يتضمن ذكره.
3 أصل: السبب: الحبل واستعير لكل ما يتوصل به إلى شيء، وأوتي ذو القرنين من  كل شيء علماً يتسبب به إلى ما يريد فتوصّل إلى فتح البلاد وقهر الأعداء  وقرىء فأتبع سببا بقطع الهمزة وقرأ أهل المدينة فاتَّبع سبباً بهمزة وصل  وتشديد التاء.
4 قرأ الجمهور: (حمئة) من الحماة أي كثيرة الحمأة وهي الطين الأسود وقرأ  بعضهم حامية أي: حارة وجائز أن تكون حامية من الحمأة فخففت الهمزة وقلبت  ياء.
5 أي: قال لأولئك القوم أمّا مَنْ ظلم.. الخ.
6 قراءة أهل المدينة (فله جزاءُ الحسنى) برفع جزاء بدون تنوين والحسني مضاف  إليه والخبر تقديره: عند الله. وقرأ غيرهم بنصب جزاء على التمييز أي: فله  الحسنى جزاء ًويجوز أن يكون منصوباً على المصدرية.
7 المطلع: يجوز فيه كسر الميم وفتحها مثل المنسك والمجزر والمسكن والمنبت هذه يجوز فيها وجهان الكسر والفتح في ميمها.
8 قال صاحب النوير: والظاهر أنه بلغ ساحل اليابان في حدود منشورياً أو كورياً شرقاً.
9 جائز أن يكون المعنى: كذلك أمرهم كما قصصنا عليك وهو معنى ما في التفسير وجائز أن يكون كما بلغ مغرب الشمس بلغ مطلعها كذلك.
10 قرأ حفص بفتح السين، وقرأ نافع بضمها، ونظير السد في الفتح والضم الضعف والقر والقر.
11 قوله: من دونهما يعني أمام الدين لا خلفهما إذ خلفهما يأجوج ومأجوج.*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (10)  
الحلقة (569)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 284الى صــــ 289)
**{ قَالُواْ   يٰذَا ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي   ٱلأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً عَلَىٰ أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا   وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدّاً } 94 { قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً } 95 { آتُونِي   زُبَرَ ٱلْحَدِيدِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا سَاوَىٰ بَيْنَ ٱلصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ   ٱنفُخُواْ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً قَالَ آتُونِيۤ أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ   قِطْراً } 96 { فَمَا ٱسْطَاعُوۤاْ أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا ٱسْتَطَاعُواْ لَهُ نَقْباً } 97 { قَالَ هَـٰذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّآءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقّاً } 98 { وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعاً } 99 { وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضاً } 100 { ٱلَّذِينَ كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَآءٍ عَن ذِكْرِي وَكَانُواْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعاً }101
*

*شرح الكلمات:

يأجوج ومأجوج: قبيلتان من أولاد يافث بن نوح عليه السلام والله أعلم.

نجعل لك خرجاً: أي جعلاً مقابل العمل.

سداً: السد بالفتح والضم الحاجز المانع بين شيئين.

ردْماً: حاجزاً حصيناً وهو السد.

زبر الحديد: جمع زبرة قطعة من حديد على قدر الحجرة التي يبنى بها.

بين الصدفين: أي صدف الجبلين أي جانبهما.

قطرا: القطر النحاس المذاب.

فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه: أي عجزوا عن الظهور فوقه لعلوه وملاسته.

نقبا: أي فتح ثغرة تحت تحته ليخرجوا معها.

جعله دكا: أي تراباً مساوياً للأرض.

وتركنا بعضهم: أي يأجوج ومأجوج أي يذهبون ويجيئون في اضطراب كموج البحر.

أعينهم  في غطاء عن ذكري: أي عن القرآن لا يفتحون أعينهم فيما تقرأه عليهم  بغضا له  أو أعين قلوبهم وهي البصائر فهي في أكنة لا تبصر الحق ولا تعرفه.

لا يستطيعون سمعاً: لبغضهم للحق والداعي إليه.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في حديث ذي القرنين إذْ شكا إليه سكان المنطقة الشمالية   الشرقية من الأرض، بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم إذ قال: { قَالُواْ يٰذَا   ٱلْقَرْنَيْنِ 1إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } أي   بالقتل والأكل والتدمير والتخريب، { فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً } أي   أجراً2 { عَلَىٰ أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدّاً } أي حاجزاً   قوياً لا يصلون معه إلينا. فأجابهم ذو القرنين بما أخبر الله تعالى به في   قوله: { قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي } من المال القوة والسلطان {   خَيْرٌ } أي من جعلكم وخرجكم { فَأَعِينُونِي3 بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ   بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً 4} أي أي سداً قوياً وحاجزاً مانعاً {   آتُونِي زُبَرَ ٱلْحَدِيدِ } أي قطع الحديد كل قطعة كالَّلبِنَة المضروبة،   فجاءوا به إليه فأخذ يضع الحجارة وزبر الحديد ويبْني حتى ارتفع البناء   فساوى بين الصدفين جانبي الجبلين، وقال لهم { ٱنفُخُواْ } أي النار على   الحديد { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً } قال آتوني بالنحاس المذاب أفرغ   عليه قطرا5 فأتوه به فأفرغ عليه من القطر ما جعله كأنه صفيحة واحدة من نحاس  {  فَمَا ٱسْطَاعُوۤاْ } أي يأجوج ومأجوج { أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ } أي يعلوا  فوقه،  { وَمَا ٱسْتَطَاعُواْ لَهُ نَقْباً } أي خرقا فلما نظر إليه وهو  جبل شامخ  وحصن حصين قال هذا من رحمة ربي أي من أثر رحمة ربي عليَّ وعلى  الناس وأردف  قائلاً { فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي } وهو خروج يأجوج  ومأجوج عند قرب  الساعة { جَعَلَهُ دَكَّآءَ } أي تراباً مساويا للأرض، {  وَكَانَ وَعْدُ  رَبِّي حَقّاً } وهذا مما وعد به وأنه كائن لا محالة قال  تعالى: {  وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ } أي  مختلطين  6مضطربين إنسهم وجنهم { وَنُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ } نفخة البعث {   فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ } للحساب والجزاء { جَمْعاً وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنَّمَ   يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضاً } حقيقياً يشاهدونها فيه من قرب، ثم   ذكر ذنب الكافرين وعلة عرضهم على النار فقال: وقوله الحق: { ٱلَّذِينَ   كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَآءٍ عَن ذِكْرِي } أي أعين قلوبهم وهي   البصائر فلذا هم لا ينظرون في آيات الله الكونية فيستدلون بها على وجود   الله ووجوب عبادته وتوحيده فيها، ولا في آيات الله القرآنية فيهتدون بها   إلى أنه لا إله إلا الله ويعبدونه بما تضمنته الآيات القرآنية، {   وَكَانُواْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعاً } للحق ولما يدعوا إليه رسل الله من   الهدى والمعروف.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- مشروعية الجعالة للقيام بالمهام من الأعمال.

2- فضيلة التبرع بالجهد الذاتي والعقلي.

3- مشروعية التعاون على ما هو خير، أو دفع للشر.

4- تقرير وجود أمة يأجوج ومأجوج وأن خروجهم من أشراط الساعة.

5- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
______________________________  ________
1 يأجوج ومأجوج: اسمان أعجميان يهمزان ولا يهمزان ولذا قرىء في السبع بهما  وهما ابنا يافث بن نوح عليه السلام ورد وصفهم أن صنفاً منهم يفرش أحدهم  أذنه ويلتحف بالأخرى، ولا يمرون بفيل ولا وحش ولا جمل ولا خنزير إلاّ  أكلوه، ومن مات منهم أكلوه مقدّمتهم بالشام وساقتهم بخراسان يشربون أنهار  المشرق وبحيرة طبرية، وذلك يوم يفتح سدهم ويهدم، وخروجهم من أشراط الساعة  الكبرى.
2 الخرج والخراج: لغتان، وقيل الخرج: ما يعطى تطوعاً والخراج: ما يلزم  عطاؤه والمراد به هنا الأجر مقابل العمل المطلوب من إقامة السدّ.
3 القوة: الرجال والمال.
4 الردم أعظم من السدّ.
5 جائز أن يكون المراد بالقطر النحاس المذاب وهذا الظاهر، وجائز أن يكون  الحديد المذاب والثالث: أنه الصفر والرابع أنه الرصاص. روى أحمد عن النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما خلاصته أنّ يأجوج ومأجوج يحفران يومياً  السدّ حتى إذا كادوا يخرقونه يقولون غدا نتم حفره وإذا جاء الغد حفروا ولم  يقولوا إن شاء الله حتى إذا جاء وعد الله قالوا: إن شاء الله ففتح لهم.
6 جائز أن يكون المراد بمن يموج بعضهم في بعض: يأجوج ومأجوج وجائز أن يكون الإنس والجن وذلك يوم القيامة.
******************************  **
**{ أَفَحَسِبَ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَن يَتَّخِذُواْ عِبَادِي مِن دُونِيۤ أَوْلِيَآءَ   إِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلاً } 102 { قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُم بِٱلأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالاً } 103 { ٱلَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً } 104 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ   أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلاَ نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ وَزْناً } 105 { ذَلِكَ جَزَآؤُهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ بِمَا كَفَرُواْ وَٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ آيَاتِي وَرُسُلِي هُزُواً }106
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أفحسب الذين كفروا: الاستفهام للتقريع والتوبيخ.

أن يتخذوا عبادي: كالملائكة وعيسى بن مريم والعزير وغيرهم.

أولياء: أرباباً يعبدوهم بأنواع من العبادات.

نزلا: النزل: ما يعد للضيف من قرى وهو طعامه وشرابه ومنامه.

ضل سعيهم: أي بطل عملهم وفسد عليهم فلم ينتفعوا به.

يحسنون صنعا: أي بعمل يجازون عليه بالخير وحسن الجزاء.

بآيات ربهم: أي بالقرآن وما فيه من دلائل التوحيد والأحكام الشرعية.

ولقائه: أي كفروا بالبعث والجزاء.

وزناً: أي لا نجعل لهم قدراً ولا قيمة بل نزدريهم ونذلهم.

ذلك:  أي أولئك جزاؤهم جهنم وأطلق لفظ ذلك بدل أولئك، لأنهم بكفرهم وحبوط   أعمالهم أصبحوا غثاء كغثاء السيل لا خير فيه ولا وزن له فحسن أن يشار إليه   بذلك.

معنى الآيات:

ينكر  تعالى على المشركين شركهم ويوبخهم مقرعاً لهم على ظنهم أن اتخاذهم   1عِبَادهُ من دونه أولياء يعبدونهم كالملائكة حيث عبدهم بعض العرب والمسيح   حيث عبده النصارى، والعزير حيث عبده بعض اليهود، لا يغضبه تعالى ولا   يعاقبهم عليه. وكيف لا يغضبه ولا يعاقبهم عليه وقد أعد جهنم للكافرين نزلاً   أي دار ضيافة لهم فيها طعامهم وفيها شرابهم وفيها فراشهم كما قال تعالى{  لَهُمْ مِّن جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِن فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ } [الأعراف:  41]  هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى [102] وهي قوله تعالى { أَفَحَسِبَ 2  ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَن يَتَّخِذُواْ عِبَادِي مِن دُونِيۤ3 أَوْلِيَآءَ   إِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلاً }. وقوله تعالى في   الآية الثانية [103] يخبر تعالى بأسلوب الاستفهام للتشويق للخبر فيقول {   قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُم } أيها المؤمنون { بِٱلأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالاً }   إنهم { ٱلَّذِينَ ضَلَّ4 سَعْيُهُمْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ   يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً } أي عملاً، ويعرفهم فيقول {   أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ } فلم يؤمنوا بها،   وبلقاء ربهم فلم يعملوا العمل الذي يرضيه عنهم ويسعدهم به وهو الإِيمان   الصحيح والعمل الصالح الذي شرعه الله لعباده المؤمنين به يتقربون به إليه.   فلذلك حبطت أعمالهم لأنها شرك وكفر وشر وفساد، { فَلاَ نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ   يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ وَزْناً5 } إذ لا قيمة لهم ولا لأعمالهم الشركية   الفاسدة الباطلة فإن أحدهم لا يزن جناح بعوضة لخفته.

وأخيراً  أعلن تعالى عن حكمه فيهم وعليهم فقال { ذَلِكَ 6} أي المذكور من  غثاء الخلق  { جَزَآؤُهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ } وعلل للحكم فقال: { بِمَا كَفَرُواْ   وَٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ آيَاتِي وَرُسُلِي هُزُواً } أي بسبب كفرهم واستهزائهم   بآيات ربهم وبرسله فكان الحكم عادلاً، والجزاء موافقاً والحمد الله رب   العالمين.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  تقرير شرك من يتخذ الملائكة أو الأنبياء أو الأولياء آلهة يعبدوهم تحت   شعار التقرب إلى الله تعالى والاستشفاع بهم والتوسل إلى الله تعالى بحبهم   والتقرب إليهم.

2-  تقرير هلاك أصحاب الأهواء الذين يعبدون الله تعالى بغير ما شرع  ويتوسلون  إليه بغير ما جعله وسيلة لرضاه وجنته. كالخوارج والرهبان من  النصارى  والمبتدعة الروافض والإِسماعيلية، والنصيرية والدروز ومن إليهم من  غلاة  المبتدعة في العقائد والعبادات والأحكام الشرعية.

3-  لا قيمة ولا ثقل ولا وزن لعمل لا يوافق رضا الله تعالى وقبوله له، كما  وزن  عند الله تعالى لصاحبه، وإن مات خوفا من الله أو شوقاً إليه.
______________________________  ___
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إنهم الشياطين. وهو صحيح إذ الشياطين هم  الذين زينوا لهم عبادة الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء والأصنام ودعوهم إلى  عبادتهم.
2 قرىء: (أفحسب) بإسكان السين وضم الباء أي. أفيكفيهم أن يتخذوهم أولياء؟
3 جواب الاستفهام محذوف تقديره: كلا بل هم أعداء يتبرؤن منهم وجائز أن يكون: ولا أغضب ولا أعاقبهم، وكلا المعنيين يراد.
4 يدخل في هذا كل من المشركين واليهود والنصارى والحرورية والمراءون  بأعمالهم، وكل من يعمل الأعمال، وهو يظن أنه محسن وقد حبطت أعماله لفساد  اعتقاده ولمراءاته أو لعمله بما شرع الله كأنواع البدع المكفرّة.
5 روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إنه ليؤتى بالرجل العظيم السمين يوم القيامة لا  يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة وقال: اقرأوا إن شئتم: {فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة  وزناً} .
6 وجائز أن تكون الإشارة بذلك إلى ترك الوزن وخسة القدر والخبر: جزاؤهم  جهنم. و (جهنم) بدل من (جزاؤهم) بدلا مطابقاً فيه زيادة توكيد.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الكهف - (11)  
الحلقة (570)
تفسير سورة الكهف مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 290الى صــــ 295)

{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ ٱلْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلاً } 107 { خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لاَ يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلاً } 108 { قُل   لَّوْ كَانَ ٱلْبَحْرُ مِدَاداً لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ ٱلْبَحْرُ   قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَداً } 109 { قُلْ   إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَآ   إِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُواْ لِقَآءَ رَبِّهِ   فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلاَ يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ   أَحَدَاً }110
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كانت لهم: أي جزاء إيمانهم وعملهم الصالح.

الفردوس نزلاً: هو وسط الجنة وأعلاها ونزلاً منزل إكرام وإنعام.

لا يبغون عنها حولا: أي لا يطلبون تحولاً منها لأنها لا خير منها أبداً.

لو كان البحر: أي ماؤه مداداً.

قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي: أي قبل أن تفرغ.

لنفد البحر: أي ولم تنفذ هي أي لم تفرغ.

يرجو لقاء ربه: يأمل وينتظر البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة حيث يلقى ربه تعالى.

ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا: أي لا يرائي بعمله أحداً ولا يشرك في عبادة الله تعالى غيره تعالى.

معنى الآيات:

بعدما  ذكر تعالى جزاء أهل الشرك والأهواء وأنه جهنم ناسب ذكر جزاء أهل  الإِيمان  والتقوى التي هي عمل الصالحات واجتناب المحرمات فقال: { إِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي صدقوا الله ورسوله  وآمنوا بلقاء  الله، ووعد لأوليائه، ووعيده لأعدائه من أهل الشرك والمعاصي،  وعملوا  الصالحات فأدوا الفرائض والواجبات وسارعوا في النوافل والخيرات  هؤلاء {  كَانَتْ لَهُمْ } في علم الله وحكمه { جَنَّاتُ 1ٱلْفِرْدَوْسِ }  أي بساتين  الفردوس منزلاً ينزلونه ودار كرامة يكرمون فيها وينعمون،  والفردوس أعلى  الجنة وأوسطها قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واصفاً لها  ومرغباً فيها  وقد ارتادها وانتهى إلى مستوى فوقها ليلة الإِسراء والمعراج  قال: " إن سألتم الله فاسألوه الفردوس فإنها أوسط الجنة وأعلى الجنة  وفوقها عرش الرحمن تبارك وتعالى، ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة " ،  كما في  الصحيح، وقوله تعالى2 { خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لاَ يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا  حِوَلاً }  أي ماكثين فيها أبداً لا يطلبون متحولاً عنها إذ نعيمها لا يمل  وسعادتها  لا تنقص، وصفْوها لا يكدر وسرورها لا ينغص بموت ولا بمرض ولا نصب  ولا تعب  جعلني الله ومن قال أمين من أهلها. آمين. وقوله تعالى: { قُل لَّوْ  كَانَ  3ٱلْبَحْرُ مِدَاداً لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ ٱلْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ  أَن  تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَداً } تضمنت  هذه  الآية رداً على اليهود الذين لما نزل قول الله تعالى{ وَمَآ أُوتِيتُم  مِّنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } [الإسراء:  85] في الرد عليهم لما سألوا  عن الروح بواسطة وفد قريش إليهم. فقالوا:  أوتينا التوراة وفيها علم كل  شيء فأنزل الله تعالى قل لو كان البحر مداداً  الآية رداً عليهم وإبطالاً  لمزاعمهم فأعلمهم وأعلم كل من يدعي العلم الذي  ما فوقه علم بأنه لو كان  ماء البحر مدادا وكان كل غصن وعود في أشجار الدنيا  كلها قلماً، وكتب بهما  لنفد ماء البحر وأغصان الشجر ولم تنفد كلمات ربي  التي تحمل العلوم  والمعارف الإِلهية وتدل عليها وتهدي إليها فسبحان الله  وبحمده، سبحانه  الله العظيم سبحان الله الذي انتهى إليه علم كل شيء وهو على  كل شيء قدير.
وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ  إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ بَشَرٌ 4مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ  أَنَّمَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمْ  إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ }. يأمر تعالى رسوله بأن يقول  للمشركين الذين يطلبون منه  المعجزات كالتي أوتى موسى وعيسى: إنما أنا بشر  مثلكم لا أقدر على ما لا  تقدرون عليه أنتم، والفرق بيننا هو أنه يوحى إلي  الأمر من ربي وأنتم لا  يوحى إليكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم أي معبودكم الحق  وربكم الصدق هو إله واحد  الله ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين. وقوله { فَمَن5  كَانَ يَرْجُواْ 6} أي يأمل  وينتظر { لِقَآءَ رَبِّهِ } خوفاً منه وطمعاً  فيه { فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً  صَالِحاً } وهو مؤمن موقن، { وَلاَ يُشْرِكْ  بِعِبَادَةِ7 رَبِّهِ أَحَدَاً }  فإن الشرك محبط للعمل مبطل له، وبهذا  يكون رجاءه صادقاً وانتظاره صالحاً  صائباً.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.

2- بيان أفضل الجنان وهو الفردوس الأعلى.

3- علم الله غير متناهي لأن كلماته غير متناهية.

4- تقرير صفة الكلام لله تعالى.

5- تقرير بشرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه ليس روحاً ولا نوراً فحسب كما يقول الغلاة الباطنية.

6- تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك.

7-  تقرير أن الرياء شرك لما ورد أن الآية نزلت في بيان حكم المرء يجاهد8  يريد  وجه الله ويرغب أن يرى مكانه بين الناس، يصلي ويصوم ويحب أن يثنى  عليه  بذلك.
______________________________  _____

1 روى الشيخان من حديث أبي موسى عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أنه قال: "جنان الفردوس أربع: ثنتان من ذهب حليتهما وآنيتهما وما فيهما،  وثنتان من فضة حليتهما وآنيتهما وما فيهما وليس بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا  إلى ربهم إلاّ رداء الكبرياء على وجهه في جنة عدن".
2 وروى البخاري وغيره عن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه عن النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: "الجنة مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما  بين السماء والأرض، الفردوس أعلاها، ومنها تفجر أنهار الجنة فإذا سألتم  الله تعالى فاسألوه الفردوس".
3 المداد في أوّل الآية والمداد في آخرها بمعنى واحد واشتقاقها لا يختلف.
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما علّم الله تعالى رسوله التواضع لئلا يزهى  على خلقه فأمره أن يقرّ على نفسه بأنّه آدميٌ كغيره إلاّ أنه أكرم بالوحي.
5 روي في سبب نزول هذه الآية ما يلي: أتى جندب بن زهير الغامدي رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا رسول الله إني أعمل لله تعالى  فإذا اطلع عليه سرّني فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إن  الله طيّب لا يقبل إلاّ طيّباً ولا يقبل ما ررئي فيه. فنزلت هذه الآية.
6 فسر {يرجو} بمعنى: يأمل وبمعنى يخاف وكلاهما مطلوب الخوف من الله ومن  عذاب الآخرة والأمل في فضل الله وإحسانه وثوابه في الدنيا والآخرة.
7 فسّر سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله {ولا يشرك} بأن لا يرائي. وهو صحيح ولفظ الشرك أعم من الرياء.
8 قال ابن عباس وطاووس: جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فقال إني أحب الجهاد في سبيل الله وأحب أن يُرى مكاني فنزلت هذه  الآية وجائز تعدد النزول من أجل أن يجاب السائل بنفس الآية التي كانت  جواباً لسؤال مماثل.
******************************
سورة مريم
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وتسعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**{ كۤهيعۤصۤ } 1 { ذِكْرُ رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّآ } 2 { إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ نِدَآءً خَفِيّاً } 3 { قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّي وَهَنَ ٱلْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَٱشْتَعَلَ ٱلرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَآئِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً } 4 { وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ ٱلْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَآءِى وَكَانَتِ ٱمْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً } 5 { يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَٱجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً } 6 { يٰزَكَرِيَّآ إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلاَمٍ ٱسْمُهُ يَحْيَىٰ لَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيّاً }7*

*شرح الكلمات:

كَهَيَعَص1: هذه من الحروف المقطعة تكتب كهيعص وتُقرأ كاف، هاء يا عين صاد. ومذهب السلف أن يقال فيها: الله أعلم بمراده بذلك.

ذكر رحمة ربك: أي هذا ذكر رحمة ربك.

نادى ربه: أي قال: يا رب ليسأله الولد.

نداءً خفيا: أي سر بعداً عن الرياء.

وهن العظم مني: أي رق وضعف لكبر سني.

واشتعل الرأس شيباً: أي انتشر الشيب في شعر رأسي انتشاراً النار في الحطب.

ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا: أي إنك لم تخيبني فيما دعوتك فيه قبل فلا تخيبني اليوم فيما أدعوك فيه.

وإني خفت الموالي: أي خشيت بني عمي أن يضيعوا الدين بعد موتي.

إمرأتي عاقراً: لا تلد واسمها أشاع وهي أخت حنة أم مريم.

فهب لي من لدنك ولياً: أي ارزقني من عندك ولداً.

ويرث من آل يعقوب: أي جدي يعقوب العلم والنبوة.

واجعله رب رضيا: أي مرضياً عندك.

سميا: أي مسمى يحيى.

معنى الآيات:

أما  قوله تعالى: 2كَهَيعص فإن هذا من الحروف المقطعة والراجح أنها من  المتشابه  الذي نؤمن به ونفوض فهم معناه لمنزله سبحانه وتعالى فنقول: {  كۤهيعۤصۤ }  الله أعلم بمراده به.

وأما  قوله تعالى: { ذِكْرُ3 رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّآ } فإن  معناه:  مما تتلو4 عليك في هذا القرآن يا نبينا فيكون دليلاً على نبوتك ذكر  رحمة ربك  التي رحم بها عبده زكريا حيث كبرت سنه، وامرأته عاقر لا يولد  لها ورغب في  الولد لمصلحة الدعوة الإِسلامية إذ لا يوجد من يخلفه فيها إذا  مات نظراً  إلى أن الموجود من بني عمه ومواليه ليس بينهم كفؤ لذلك بل هم  دعاة إلى  السوء 5فنادى ربه نداء خفياً قائلاً: { رَبِّ إِنَّي وَهَنَ  ٱلْعَظْمُ  مِنِّي } أي رق وضعف، { وَٱشْتَعَلَ ٱلرَّأْسُ شَيْباً } أي شاب  شعر رأسي  لكبر سني، { وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَآئِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً } أي في  يوم من  الأيام بمعنى أنك عودتني الاستجابة لما أدعوك له ولم تحرمني  استجابة دعائي  فأشقى به دون الحصول على رغبتي. { وَإِنِّي } يا ربي قد {  خِفْتُ  6ٱلْمَوَالِيَ } أن يضيعوا هذه الدعوة دعوة الحق التي هي عبادتك  بما شرعت  وحدك لا شريك لك، وذلك بعد موتي { فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ } أي  من عندك  تفضلاً به علي إذ الأسباب غير متوفرة للولد: المرأة عاقر وأنا  شيخ كبير  هرم، { وَلِيّاً } أي ولداً يلي أمر هذه الدعوة بعد وفاتي فيرثني  فيها {  وَيَرِثُ 7مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ } جدي ما تركوه بعدهم من دعوة أبيهم  وهي  الحنيفية عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له { وَٱجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً }  أي  واجعل الولد الذي تهبني يا ربي { رَضِيّاً } أي عبداً صالحاً ترضاه  لحمل  رسالة الدعوة إليك، فأجابه الرب تبارك وتعالى بما في قوله: {  يٰزَكَرِيَّآ 8 إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلاَمٍ ٱسْمُهُ يَحْيَىٰ9 لَمْ  نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن  قَبْلُ سَمِيّاً } أي من سمي باسمه يحيى قط.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بإخباره بهذا الذي أخبر به عن زكريا عليه السلام.

2- استحباب السرية في الدعاء لأنه أقرب إلى الاستجابة.

3- وجود العقم في بعض النساء.

4- قدرة الله تعالى فوق الأسباب إن شاء تعالى أوقف الأسباب وأعطى بدونها.

5- تقرير مبدأ أن الأنبياء لا يورثون فيما يخلفون من المال كالشاه والبعير 10وإنما يورثهم الله أولادهم في النبوة والعلم والحكمة.
______________________________  __
1 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال إن الكاف من كافٍ والهاء من هادٍ  والياء من حكيم والعين من عليم والصاد من صادق. وعن قتادة أنه اسم من  أسماء القرآن، وقيل: هو اسم للسورة وقيل: هي اسم الله الأعظم، وكان علي  يقول: يا كهيعص اغفر لي.
2 كهيعص: هذه حروف هجاء مكتوبة بمسمياتها مقروءة بأسمائها.
3 {ذكر} خبر مبتدأ محذوف تقديره: هذا ذكر رحمة ربك وعبده: منصوب بالمصدر الذي هو ذكر.
4 بناء على أن ذكر رحمة ربك: خبر والمبتدأ محذوف فإنه يصح تقديره. هذا ذكر وذكر رحمة ربك، وهذا الذي نتلوه عليك ذكر رحمة ربك.
5 النداء هنا: الدعاء والرغبة إلى الله تعالى، وفيه استحباب دعاء السرّ  والمناجاة الخفية، وقد أسرّ مالك القنوت وجهر به الشافعي لأن الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جهر به.
6 الموالي هنا: الأقارب وبنوا العم والعصبة الذين يلونه في النسب لأنّ  العرب تسمّي بني العم موالي قال شاعرهم: مهلا بني عمّنا مهلا موالينا لا  تنبشوا بيننا ما كان مدفونا
7 المراد من الإرث هو: إرثه في دعوته لأنّ مواليه كانوا مهملين للدّين  والدعوة فخاف ضياع ذلك فسأل ربه ولداً يقوم بذلك، أمّا المال فإنّ الأنبياء  لا يورثون وما يتركونه فهو صدقة.
8 في الكلام حذف تقديره: فاستجاب الله دعاءه فقال: يا زكريا.. الخ.
9 تضمنت هذه البشرى ثلاثة أمور: أحدها: إجابة دعائه وهي كرامة. الثاني:  إعطاؤه الولد وهو قوّة له، والثالث: إفراده بتسمية لم يسمّ بها أحد قبله،  قيل في قوله: {من قبل} إشارة إلى أنه سيخلف بعده من هو أشرف اسماً وذاتاً  وحالاً وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
10 والدينار والدرهم.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (1)  
الحلقة (571)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 295الى صــــ 301)

**{ قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَكَانَتِ ٱمْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ ٱلْكِبَرِ عِتِيّاً } 8 { قَالَ كَذٰلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ خَلَقْتُكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئاً } 9 { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱجْعَل لِيۤ آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ تُكَلِّمَ ٱلنَّاسَ ثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيّاً } 10 { فَخَرَجَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ مِنَ ٱلْمِحْرَابِ فَأَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْهِمْ أَن سَبِّحُواْ بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيّاً } 11 { يٰيَحْيَىٰ خُذِ ٱلْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ ٱلْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً } 12 { وَحَنَاناً مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً } 13 { وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّاراً عَصِيّاً } 14 { وَسَلاَمٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَياً }15
*

شرح الكلمات:

أنى يكون لي غلام؟: أي من أي وجهٍ وَجِهَةٍ يكون لي ولد.

عتيا: أي يبست مفاصلي وعظامي.

آية: أي علامة تدلني على حمل امرأتي.

سويا: أي حال كونك سويَّ الخلقِ ما بك عليه خرس.

من المحراب1: المصلى الذي يصلي فيه وهو المسجد.

فأوحى إليهم: أومأ إليهم وأشار عليهم.

وآتيناه الحكم صبيا: الحكم والحكمة بمعنى واحد وهما الفقه في الدين ومعرفة أسرار الشرع.

وحنانا من لدنا: أي عطفاً على الناس موهوباً له من عندنا.

وزكاة: أي طهارة من الذنوب والآثام.

جبارا عصياً: أي متعاليا لا يقبل الحق عصياً لا يطيع أمر الله عز وجل وأمر والديه.

وسلام  عليه: أي أمان له من الشيطان أن يمسه بسوء يوم يولد، وأمان له من  فتاني  القبر يوم يموت، وأمان له من الفزع الأكبر يوم يبعث حياً.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر رحمة الله عبده زكريا إنه لما بشره ربه تعالى   بيحيى قال: ما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله: { قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ   لِي غُلاَمٌ وَكَانَتِ ٱمْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ  ٱلْكِبَرِ  عِتِيّاً2 } أي من أي وجه وجهة يأتيني الولد أمن إمرأة غير  أمرأتي، أم منها  ولكن تهبني قوة على مباضعتها3 وتجعل رحمها قادرة على  العلوق4، لأني كما تعلم  يا ربي قد بلغت من الكبر حداً يبس فيه عظمي  ومفاصلي وهو العتى كما أن  امرأتي عاقر لا يولد لها. فأجابه الرب تبارك  وتعالى بما في قوله عزوجل: {  قَالَ كَذٰلِكَ } أي الأمر كما قلت يا زكريا،  ولكن { قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ  عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ } أي إعطاؤك الولد على ما أنت  عليه من الضعف والكبر  وامرأتك من العقر سهل يسير لا صعوبة فيه ويدلك على  ذلك أني { وَقَدْ  خَلَقْتُكَ مِن قَبْلُ5 وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئاً } ، فكما  قدر ربك على خلقك ولم  تك شيئاً فهو قادر على هبتك الولد على ضعفك وعقر  امرأتك وهنا طالب زكريا  ربه بأن يجعل له علامة تدله على وقت حمل امرأته  بالولد فقال ما أخبر به  تعال في قوله: { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱجْعَل لِيۤ آيَةً  قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ  تُكَلِّمَ ٱلنَّاسَ ثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيّاً }  فأعطاه تعالى علامة على وقت  حمل امراته بالولد وهي أنه يصبح يوم بداية  الحمل لا يقدر على الكلام وهو  سوي البدن ما به خرس ولا مرض يمنعه من  الكلام، { فَخَرَجَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ  مِنَ ٱلْمِحْرَابِ } أي المصلى الذي  يصلي فيه { فَأَوْحَىٰ إِلَيْهِمْ } أي  أومأ وأشار6 إليهم { أَن  سَبِّحُواْ 7بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيّاً 8} أي اذكروا الله  في هذين الوقتين  بالصلاة والتسبيح. وهنا علم بحمل امرأته إذ إمتناعه عن  الكلام مع سلامة  جسمه وحواسه آية على بداية الحمل، وقوله تعالى: {  يٰيَحْيَىٰ خُذِ  ٱلْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ } هذا قول الله تعالى للغلام بعد  بلوغه ثلاث سنين  أمره الله تعالى أن يتعلم التوراة ويعمل بها بقوة جد وحزم  وقوله {  وَآتَيْنَاهُ ٱلْحُكْمَ 9صَبِيّاً } أي وهبناه الفقه في الكتاب  ومعرفة  أسرار الشرع وهو صبي لم يبلغ سن الاحتلام.
وقوله تعالى {  وَحَنَاناً10 مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً }  أي ورحمة منا به  ومحبة له آتيناه الحكم صبياً كما أنه عليه السلام كان ذا  حنان على أبويه  وغيرهما من المسلمين وقوله { وَزَكَاةً } أي طهارة من  الذنوب باستعمال بدنه  في طاعة ربه عزوجل { وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً } أي خائفاً  من ربه فلا يعصه بترك  فريضة ولا يفعل حرام.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ } أي محسناً بهما مطيعاً لهما لا  يؤذيهما  أدنى أذى وقوله { وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّاراً عَصِيّاً } أي لم يكن  عليه  السلام مستكبراً ولا ظالماً، ولا متمرداً عاصياً لربه ولا لأبويه  وقوله: {  وَسَلاَمٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ11 وُلِدَ } أي أمان له من الشيطان يوم  ولد، وأمان  له من فتاني القبر يوم يموت، وأمان له من الفزع الأكبر يوم  يبعث حياً،  فسبحان الله ما أعظم فضله وأجزل عطاءه على أوليائه، اللهم أمنا  كما أمنته  فإنك ذو فضل عظيم.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1-  طلب معرفة السبب الذي يتأتى به الفعل غير قادح في صاحبه فسؤال زكريا عن   الوجه الذي يأتي به الولد، كسؤال إبراهيم عن كيفية إحياء الموتى.

2- جواز طلب العلامات الدالة على الشيء للمعرفة.

3- آية عجيبة أن يصبح زكريا لا يتكلم فيفهم غيره بالإِشارة فقط.

4- فضل التسبيح في الصباح والمساء.

5- وجوب أخذ القرآن بجد وحزم وحفظاً وعملاً بما فيه.

6- صدق قول أهل العلم من حفظ القرآن في سن ما قبل البلوغ فقد أوتي الحكم صبياً.

7- وجوب البر بالوالدين ورحمتهما والحنان عليهما والتواضع لهما.
______________________________  ___
1  المحراب: مكان مرتفع، ومن هنا كره مالك أن يصلي الإمام في مكان أرفع من  المكان الذي يصلي فيه الناس وراءه خشية الكبر عليه، والكبر من كبائر الذنوب  ولم يكره أحمد رحمه الله تعالى.
2 قرأ نافع (عُتيا) بضم أوله كما: بُكيَّا وصليَّا، وبكسرها قرأ حفص، والعتي: هو قحول العظم ويبوسته.
3 أي: جماعها من إدخال البضع في البضع.
4 أي: علوق النطفة في الرحم.
5 أي: فخلق الولد كخلقك.
6 أو كتب إليهم كتابة.
7 إذ كان يأمرهم بالصلاة بكرة وعشيا فلما حملت امرأته أمرهم بالصلاة  بالإشارة لأنه لم يقدر على الكلام إذ جعل الله تعالى عجزه عن الكلام علامة  الحمل لامرأته.
8 بكرة وعشياً ظرفان في الصباح والمساء.
9 يروى أنه قال له الأولاد: هيا بنا نلعب فقال لهم: ما للعب خلقت، فهذا مما أوتيه من الحكم صبياً.
10 الحنان: التعطف والترحم وأصله من حنين الناقة إلى فصيلها، ويقال: حنانك وحنانيك وهما بمعنى واحد. قال طرفة:
أبا منذر أفنيت فاستبق بعضنا
حنانيك بعض الشر أهو من بعض
11 وجائز أن يكون المراد بالسلام هنا: التحية منه تعالى وهي أشرف من غيرها.
***************************

*{ وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ ٱنتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَاناً شَرْقِياً } 16 { فَٱتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِم حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْهَآ رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً } 17 { قَالَتْ إِنِّيۤ أَعُوذُ بِٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيّاً } 18 { قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً } 19 { قَالَتْ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً } 20 { قَالَ   كَذٰلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً   لِّلْنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَّقْضِيّاً }21
*

شرح الكلمات:

واذكر في الكتاب: أي القرآن مريم أي خبرها وقصتها.

مريم: هي بنت عمران والدة عيسى عليه السلام.

إذا انتبذت: أي حين اعتزلت أهلها باتخاذها مكاناً خاصاً تخلو فيه بنفسها.

شرقيا: أي شرق الدار التي بها أهلها.

حجابا: أي ساتراً يسترها عن أهلها وذويها.

روحنا: جبريل عليه السلام.

بشراً سوياً: أي تام الخلق حتى لا تفزع ولا تروع منه.

إن كنت تقياً: أي عاملاً بإيمانك وتقواك لله فابتعد عني ولا تؤذني.

غلاما زكيا: ولداً طاهراً لم يتلوث بذنب قط.

ولم يمسسني بشر: أي لم أتزوج.

ولم أك بغيّاً: أي زانية.

قال كذلك: أي الأمر كذلك وهو خلق غلام منك من غير أب.

هو علي هين: ما هو إلا أن ينفخ رسولنا في كم درعك حتى يكون الولد.

ولنجعله آية للناس: أي عل عظيم قدرتنا.

ورحمة منا: أي وليكون الولد رحمة بمن آمن به واتبع ما جاء به.

أمراً مقضياً: أي حكم الله به وفرغ منه فهو كائن حتماً لا محالة.

معنى الآيات:

هذه  بداية قصة مريم عليها السلام إذ قال تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم {   وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ } أي القرآن الكريم { مَرْيَمَ } أي نبأها  وخبرها  ليكون ذلك دليلاً على نبوتك وصدقك في رسالتك وقوله { إِذِ  ٱنتَبَذَتْ } أي  اعتزلت { مِنْ أَهْلِهَا } هذا بداية القصة وقوله {  مَكَاناً شَرْقِياً }  أي موضعاً شرقي دار قومها وشرق المسجد، ولذا اتخذ  النصارى المشرق قبلة لهم  في صلاتهم ولا حجة لهم في ذلك إلا الابتداع وإلا  فقبلة كل مصلي لله الكعبة  بيت الله الحرام قوله تعالى: { فَٱتَّخَذَتْ مِن  دُونِهِم } أي من دون  أهلها { حِجَاباً } ساتراً لها عن أعينهم1، ولما  فعلت ذلك أرسل الله تعالى  إليها جبريل في صورة بشر سوي الخلقة معتدلها،  فدخل عليها فقالت ما قص الله  تعالى في كتابه { إِنِّيۤ أَعُوذُ  بِٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ  تَقِيّاً } أي أحتمي بالرحمن الذي يرحم  الضعيفات مثلي إن كنت مؤمناً تقياً  فاذهب عني ولا تروعني أو تمسني بسوء.  فقال لها جبريل عليه السلام ما أخبر  تعالى به وهو { قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ  رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لأَهَبَ 2لَكِ  غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً } أي طاهراً لا يتلوث  بذنب قط. فأجابت بما أخبر تعالى  عنها في قوله: { أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِي  غُلاَمٌ } أي من أي وجه يأتيني الولد،  { وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ } أي  وأنا لم أتزوج، { وَلَمْ أَكُ3 بَغِيّاً }  أي ولم أك زانية، فأجابها جبريل  بما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { قَالَ  كَذٰلِكَ } أي الأمر كما قلت ولكن  ربك قال: { هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ } أي  خلقه بدون أب من نكاح أو سفاح، لأنه  هين علينا من جهة، { وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ  4آيَةً لِّلْنَّاسِ } دالة على  قدرتنا على خلق آدم بدون أب ولا أم، والبعث  الآخر من جهة أخرى، وقوله  تعالى { وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً  مَّقْضِيّاً 5} أي ولنجعل  الغلام المبشر به رحمة منا لكل من آمن به واتبع  طريقته في الإِيمان  والاستقامة وكان هذا الخلق للغلام وهبته لك أمراً  مقضياً أي حكم الله فيه  وقضى به فهو كائن لا محالة ونفخ جبريل في جيب  قميصها فسرت النفخة في جسمها  فحملت به كما سيأتي بيانه في الآيات التالية.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان شرف مريم وكرامتها على ربها.

2- فضيلة العفة والحياء.

3- كون الملائكة يتشكلون كما أذن الله تعالى لهم.

4- مشروعية التعوذ بالله من كل ما يخاف من إنسان أو جان.

5- التقوى6 مانعة من فعل الأذى بالناس أو إدخال الضرر عليهم.

6- خلق عيسى آية مبصرة تتجلى فيها قدرة الله تعالى على الخلق بدأ وإعادة.
___________________
1 قيل: استترت عن أهلها لتغتسل من حيضتها وتمتشط، وذلك لكمال حيائها.
2 قرأ ورش عن نافع: (ليهب) بالياء بغير همزة، وقرأ غيره: (لأهب) بالهمزة  فعلى قراءة نافع المعنى: أرسلني ليهب لك، وعلى قراءة غيره أرسلني يقول لك  أرسلت رسولي إليك لأهب لك.
3 لم تقل بغيّة لأنه وصف يغلب على النساء فقلما تقول العرب رجل بغي فجرى  بغيا مجرى حائض وعاقر، وقيل هو فعيل بمعنى فاعل والأوّل أولى.
4 {ولنجعله} متعلق بمحذوف تقديره: ونخلقه لنجعله.
5 أي: مقدرا في اللوح المحفوظ كتاب المقادير العام.
6 بخلاف الفجور فإنه مصدر كل ضرّ وشرّ.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (2)  
الحلقة (572)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 301الى صــــ 305)

**{ فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَٱنْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَاناً قَصِيّاً } 22 { فَأَجَآءَهَا ٱلْمَخَاضُ إِلَىٰ جِذْعِ ٱلنَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يٰلَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَـٰذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْياً مَّنسِيّاً } 23 { فَنَادَاهَا مِن تَحْتِهَآ أَلاَّ تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيّاً } 24 { وَهُزِّىۤ إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ ٱلنَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً جَنِيّاً } 25 { فَكُلِي   وَٱشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْناً فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ ٱلبَشَرِ أَحَداً   فَقُولِيۤ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ صَوْماً فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ   ٱلْيَوْمَ إِنسِيّاً }26
*

شرح الكلمات:

فانتبذت به: فاعتزلت به.

مكاناً قصيا: أي بعيداً من أهلها.

فأجاءها المخاض: أي ألجأها الطلق واضطرها وجع الولادة.

إلى جذع النخلة: لتعتمد عليها وهي تعاني من آلام الولادة.

نسياً منسياً: أي شيئاً متروكاً لا يعرف ولا يذكر.

فناداها من تحتها: أي عيسى عليه السلام بعدما وضعته.

تحتك سريا: أي نهراً يقال له سري.

رطبا جنيا: الرطب الجني: ما طاب وصلح للإِجتناء.

فكلي واشربي: أي كل من الرطب واشربي من السري.

وقري عينا: أي وطيبي نفسا وافرحي بولادتك إياي ولا تحزني.

نذرت للرحمن صوماً: أي إمساكاً عن الكلام وصمتاً.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصة مريم إنه بعد أن بشرها جبريل بالولد وقال لها   وكان أمراً مقضياً ونفخ في كم درْعها أو جيب قميصها فحملته1 فوراً {   فَٱنْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَاناً قَصِيّاً } أي فاعتزلت به في مكان بعيد 2{   فَأَجَآءَهَا ٱلْمَخَاضُ 3} أي ألجأها وجع النفاس { إِلَىٰ جِذْعِ   ٱلنَّخْلَةِ } لتعتمد عليه وهي تعاني من آلام الطلق وأوجاعه، ولما وضعته   قالت متأسفة متحسرة ما أخبر تعالى به: { قَالَتْ يٰلَيْتَنِي 4مِتُّ قَبْلَ   هَـٰذَا } أي الوقت الذي أصبحت فيه أم ولد، { وَكُنتُ نَسْياً5  مَّنسِيّاً }  أي شيئاً متروكا لا يذكر ولا يعرف وهنا { فَنَادَاهَا }  6عيسى عليه السلام {  مِن تَحْتِهَآ أَلاَّ تَحْزَنِي } يحملها على الصبر  والعزاء وقوله تعالى: {  قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيّاً } أي نهر  ماء يقال له سري، {  وَهُزِّىۤ إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ ٱلنَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ  عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً  جَنِيّاً فَكُلِي وَٱشْرَبِي } أي كلي من الرطب واشربي  من ماء النهر، {  وَقَرِّي عَيْناً } أي طيبي نفساً وافرحي بولدك، {  فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ  ٱلبَشَرِ أَحَداً } أي فسألك عن حالك أو عن ولدك  فلا تكلميه واكتفي بقولك {  إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ صَوْماً } أي  صمتاً { فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ  ٱلْيَوْمَ إِنسِيّاً } هذا كله من قول عيسى لها  أنطقه الله كرامة لها ليذهب  عنها حزنها وألمها النفسي من جراء الولادة وهي  بكر لم تتزوج.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- من مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى حملها ووضعها في خلال ساعة من نهار.

2-  إثبات كرامات الله لأوليائه إذ أكرم الله تعالى مريم بنطق عيسى ساعة  وضعه  فأرشدها وبشرها وأذهب عنها الألم والحزن، وأثمر لها نخلة فأرطبت  وأجرى لها  النهر بعد يبسه.

3-  تقرير نظام الأسباب التي في مكنة الإِنسان القيام بها فإن الله تعالى  قد  أثمر لمريم النخلة إذ هذا لا يمكنها القيام به ثم أمرها أن تحرك النخلة  من  جذعها ليتساقط عليها الرطب7 الجني إذ هذا في استطاعتها.

4- مشروعية النذر إلا أنه بالامتناع 8عن الكلام منسوخ في الإِسلام.
______________________________
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ما هو إلاّ أن حملت فوضعت في الحال. قال  القرطبي: هذا هو الظاهر لأنّ الله تعالى ذكر الانتباذ عقب الحمل: {فحملته  فانتبذت به} والفاء للترتيب والتعقيب.
2 انتحت بالحمل إلى مكان بعيد قال ابن عباس: إلى أقصى الوادي وادي بيت لحم  بينه وبين إيلياء أربعة أميال وإنما بعدت فراراً من تعيير قومها بالولادة  من غير أب.
3 يقال: جاء به وأجاءه إلى موضع كذا: اضطره وألجأه.
4 تمني الموت لا يجوز لحديث: "لاّ يتمنّين أحدكم الموت لضرّ نزل به" الحديث  وتمنّته مريم عليها السلام لا لصالح نفسها ولكن لله تعالى، وذلك أنها خافت  أن يظنّ بها الشرّ في دينها وتُعَيَّر فتفتن بذلك، وهذا لله، وثانياً خافت  أن يقع بعض الناس في البهتان والنسبة إلى الزنى فيهلكون. وهذا أيضاً لله  لا لها.
5 النسي: الشيء الحقير الذي شأنه أن ينسى ولا يُتألم لفقده كالوتد والحبل ونحوهما، ويجمع النسي على أنساء قال الكميت رضي الله عنه:
أتجعلنا جسرا لكب قضاعة
ولست بنسي في معدّ ولا دخل
والنسي أيضاً: خرق الحيض التي ترمى بدمها من الحيض.
6 قرأ نافع (مِن) بكسر الميم حرف جر، وقرأ حفص مَن بفتحها، اسم موصول  والمراد بالموصول عيسى عليه السلام ناداها قبل أن ترضعه من تحتها تعجيلا  للمسرة والبشرى لها به فأنْ في ألا تحزني تفسيرية لأنّ النداء قول.
7 قالت العلماء: أكل الرطب للنفساء من أنفع الأغذية لها نظراً إلى أنّ الله تعالى اختاره لمريم عليها السلام.
8 قولها {إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً} فسر الصوم بالصمت كما في التفسير وأولى من  هذا أن يكون صوم النذر في دينهم مستلزماً للصمت وعدم الكلام، والسياق دلّ  عليه ظاهر فيه، وما زال النصارى يعتبرون الصمت عبادة فيصمتون دقائق على  أرواح موتاهم ونسخ الإسلام هذا كما في الصحيح حيث أمر من نذر أن لا يتكلم  أن يتكلم، ومن سنن الهدى في الإسلام الامتناع عن الكلام القبيح في الصيام  لحديث الصحيح: "إذا كان صومٍ أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يجهل فإن امرئ قاتله أو  شاتمه فليقل إني صائم" وهو كقول مريم: {فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً فلن  أكلّم اليوم إنسياً} .
****************************
*{ فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُواْ يٰمَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً } 27 { يٰأُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ ٱمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً } 28 { فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُواْ كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي ٱلْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً } 29 { قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ آتَانِيَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً } 30 { وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِٱلصَّلاَةِ وَٱلزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً } 31 { وَبَرّاً بِوَٰلِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً } 32 { وَٱلسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً }33
*

شرح الكلمات:

فأتت به: أي بولدها عيسى عليه وعليها السلام.

جئت شيئاً فريا1: أي عظيماً حيث أتيت بولد من غير أب.

يا أخت هارون: أي يا أخت الرجل الصالح هارون.

امرأ سوء: أي رجلاً يأتي الفواحش.

فأشارت إليه: أي إلى عيسى وهو في المهد.

آتاني الكتاب: أي الإِنجيل باعتبار ما يكون مستقبلاً.

مباركا أينما كنت: أي حيثما وجدت كانت البركة فيَّ ومعي ينتفع الناس بي.

وبرا بوالدتي: أي محسناً بها مطيعاً لها لا ينالها مني أدنى أذى.

جباراً شقيا: ظالماً متعالياً ولا عاصياً لربي خارجاً عن طاعته.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصة مريم مع قومها: إنها بعد أن تماثلت للشفاء  حملت  ولدها وأتت به قومها وَما أن رأوهما حتى قال قائلهم: { يٰمَرْيَمُ  لَقَدْ  جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً } أي أمراً عظيماً وهو إتيانك بولد من غير  أب. {  يٰأُخْتَ2 هَارُونَ } نسبوها إلى عبد صالح يسمى هارون: { مَا كَانَ  أَبُوكِ }  عمران { ٱمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ } يأتي الفواحش { وَمَا كَانَتْ  أُمُّكِ } " حنة "  { بَغِيّاً } أي زانية فكيف حصل لك هذا وأنت بنت البيت  الطاهر والأسرة  الشريفة. وهنا أشارت إلى عيسى الرضيع في قماطته أي قالت  لهم سلوه يخبركم  الخبر وينبئكم بالحق، لأنها علمت أنه يتكلم لما سبق أن  ناداها ساعة وضعه من  تحتها وقال لها ما ذكر تعالى في الآيات السابقة.  فردوا عليها مستخفين بها  منكرين عليها متعجبين منها: { كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ  مَن3 كَانَ فِي ٱلْمَهْدِ  صَبِيّاً }؟ فأنطق الله عيسى الرضيع فأجابهم بما  أخبر تعالى عنه في قوله: {  قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ 4آتَانِيَ  ٱلْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ  وَأَوْصَانِي بِٱلصَّلاَةِ  وَٱلزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً وَبَرّاً5  بِوَٰلِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي  جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً }6 فأجابهم بكل ما  كتب الله وأنطقه به، وكان عيسى كما  أخبر عن نفسه لم ينقص من ذلك شيئاً كان  عبداً لله وأنزل عليه الإِنجيل  ونبأه وأرسله إلى بني إسرائيل وكان  مباركاً يشفي المرضى ويحيى الموتى بإذن  الله تنال البركة من صحبته وخدمته  والإِيمان به وبمحبته وكان مقيماً للصلاة  مؤدياً للزكاة طوال حياته وما  كان ظالماً ولا متكبراً عاتياً ولا جباراً  عصياً. فعليه كما أخبر السلام  أي الأمان التام يوم ولد فلم يقربه شيطان  ويوم يموت فلا يفتن قبره ويوم  يبعث حياً فلا يحزنه الفزع الأكبر، ويكون من  الآمنين السعداء في دار  السلام.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبودية عيسى ونبوته عليهما السلام.

2- آية نطق عيسى في المهد وإخباره بما أولاه الله من الكمالات.

3- وجوب بر الوالدين بالاحسان بهما وطاعتهما والمعروف وكف الأذى عنهما.

4- التنديد بالتعالي والكبر والظلم والشقاوة التي هي التمرد والعصيان.
______________________________  _____
1 (فريًّا) : أي: مختلقاً مفتعلاً من الافتراء الذي هو الكذب يقال: فرى  وأفرى: كذب ومن كراماتها أن امرأة مدّت لها يدها لتضرّبها أصيبت بالشلل  الفوري فحملت كذلك وقالت لها: أخرى ما أراك إلاّ زنيت فأخرسها الله فوراً  فصارت لا تتكلم ومن ثم ألانوا لها الكلام واحترموها.
2 من الجائز أن يكون لمريم أخ صالح من أبيها أو من أبويها نسبوها إليه ومن  الجائز أن تنسب إلى هارون الرسول عليه السلام كقول العرب يا أخا تميم ويا  أخا العرب، وما في التفسير إجمال يشمل الكلّ فتأمّل، وفي الآية دليل على  جواز التسمية بالأنبياء والصالحين، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
3 كان: هنا زائدة للتوكيد، ومن: مبتدأ والخبر في المهد وصبياً: حالي من الموصول.
4 قيل: لما سمع كلامهم ترك الرضاعة وأقبل عليهم بوجهه وقال مشيراً بسبابته  اليمنى: {إني عبد الله} فكان أول ما نطق به الاعتراف بعبوديته لله تعالى،  وفي هذا ردّ على الذين ألّهوه وعبدوه من دون الله تعالى.
5 البر: بمعنى البار وخص بهذه الصفة لأن قومهم قل فيهم البرور بالوالدين  وكثر فيهم العقوق نظراً إلى فشو الباطل فيهم ورقة حبل الدين بينهم،  والجبّار: المتكبر على الناس الغليظ في معاملتهم، والشقي ضدّ السعيد.
6 لما قال ما قال في المهد: إني عبد الله.. إلى قوله: {ويوم أبعث حيًّا} لم يتكلم حتى بلغ سن التكلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (3)  
الحلقة (573)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 305الى صــــ 311)

**{ ذٰلِكَ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ ٱلْحَقِّ ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتُرُونَ } 34 { مَا كَانَ للَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَىٰ أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ } 35 { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَٱعْبُدُوهُ هَـٰذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ } 36 { فَٱخْتَلَفَ ٱلأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ } 37 { أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا لَـٰكِنِ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ ٱلْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } 38 { وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ ٱلأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 39 { إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ ٱلأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ }40
*

شرح الكلمات:

ذلك عيسى ابن مريم: أي هذا الذي بينت لكم صفته وأخبرتكم خبره هو عيسى بن مريم.

قول الحق: أي وهو قول الحق الذي أخبر تعالى به.

يمترون: يشكون.

ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد: أي ليس من شأن الله أن يتخذ ولداً وهو الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون.

سبحانه: أي تنزيهاً له عن الولد والشريك والشبيه والنظير.

صراط مستقيم: أي طريق مستقيم لا يضل سالكه.

فاختلف الأحزاب: أي في شأن عيسى فقال اليهود هو ساحر وابن زنا، وقالت النصارى هو الله وابن الله تعالى عما يصفون.

من مشهد يوم عظيم: هو يوم القيامة.

أسمع بهم وأبصر: أي ما أسمعهم وما أبصرهم يوم القيامة عند معاينة العذاب.

وأنذرهم  يوم الحسرة: أي خوفهم بما يقع في يوم القيامة من الحسرة والندامة  وذلك  عندما يشاهدون أهل الجنة قد ورثوا منازلهم فيها وهم ورثوا منازل أهل  الجنة  في النار فتعظم الحسرة ويشتد الندم.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  أن قص الله تعالى قصة مريم من ساعة أن اتخذت من دون أهلها حجاباً  معتزلة  أهلها منقطعة إلى ربها إلى أن أشارت إلى عيسى وهو في مهده فتكلم  فقال: إني  عبد الله، فبين تعالى أن جبريل بشرها، وأنه نفخ في كم درعها  فحملت بعيسى  وأنه ولد في ساعة من حمله وأنها وضعته تحت جذع النخلة وأنه  ناداها من  تحتها: أن لا تحزني، وأرشدها إلى القول الذي تفول لقومها إذا  سألوها عن  ولادتها المولود بدون أب، وهو أن تشير إليه تطلب منهم أن يسألوه  وسألوه  فعلاً فأجاب بأنه عبد الله وأنه آتاه الكتاب وجعله نبياً ومباركاً  وأوصاه  بالصلاة والزكاة ما دام حياً وأنه بر بوالدته، ولم يكن جباراً  شقياً فأشار  تعالى إلى هذا بقوله في هذه الآية [34] { ذٰلِكَ } أي هذا  الذي بينت لكم  صفته وأخبرتكم خبره هو { عِيسَى ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ } ، وما  أخبرتكم به هو {  قَوْلَ1 ٱلْحَقِّ ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتُرُونَ } أي يشكون  إذ قال اليهود في  عيسى أنه ابن زنا وانه ساحر وقال النصارى هو الله وابن  الله وثالث ثلاثة  حسب فرقهم وطوائهم المتعددة وقوله تعالى: { مَا كَانَ  للَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ  مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ } ينفي تعالى عنه اتخاذ  الولد وكيف يصح ذلك له أو  ينبغي وهو الغني عما سواه والمفتقر إليه كل ما  عداه، وأنه يقول للشيء كن  فيكون فعيسى عليه السلام كان بكلمة الله تعالى  له كن فكان وهو معنى قوله  تعالى { إِذَا قَضَىٰ أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا  يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ 2}.  وقد نزه تعالى نفسه عن الولد والشريك  والشبيه والنظير، والافتقار والحاجة  إلى مخلوقاته بقوله: سبحانه أي تنزيها  له عن صفات المحدثين وقوله تعالى: {  وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ  فَٱعْبُدُوهُ هَـٰذَا صِرَاطٌ  مُّسْتَقِيمٌ3 }.
هذا من قول عيسى 4عليه  السلام لبني إسرائيل أخبرهم أنه عبد الله وليس بابن  لله ولا بإله مع الله  وأخبرهم أن الله تعالى هو ربه وربهم فليعبدوه  جميعاً بما شرع لهم ولا  يعبدون معه غيره إذ لا إله لهم إلا هو سبحانه  وتعالى، وأعلمهم أن هذا  الاعتقاد الحق والعبادة بما شرع الله هو الطريق  المفضي بسالكه إلى السعادة  ومن تنكب عنه وسلك طريق الشرك والضلال أفضى به  إلى الخسران وقوله تعالى في  الآية [37] { فَٱخْتَلَفَ5 ٱلأَحْزَابُ مِن  بَيْنِهِمْ } أي في شأن عيسى فمن  قائل هو الله، ومن قائل هو ابن الله ومن  قائل هو وامه الهين من دون الله  والقائلون بهذه المقالات كفروا بها  فتوعدهم الله تعالى بالعذاب الأليم فقال  { فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  } بنسبَتِهم الولد والشريك لله، والويل  واد في جهنم فهم إذا داخلوها لا  محالة، وقوله { مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ  عَظِيمٍ } يعني به يوم القيامة وهو  يوم ذو أهوال وشدائد لا يقادر قدرها.

وقوله  تعالى في الآية [38] { أَسْمِعْ6 بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ  يَأْتُونَنَا }  يخبر تعالى أن هؤلاء المتعامين اليوم عن الحق لا يريدون أن  يبصروا آثاره  الدالة عليه فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويعبدوا، والمتصاممين عن سماع  الحجج والبراهين  وتوحيد الله وتنزيهه عن الشريك والولد هؤلاء يوم يقدمون  عليه تعالى في  عرصات القيامة يصبحون أقوى ما يكون أبصاراً وسمعاً، ولكن  حين لا ينفعهم سمع  ولا بصر، وقوله تعالى: { لَـٰكِنِ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ  ٱلْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ  مُّبِينٍ } يخبر تعالى أن أهل الشرك والكفر وهم  الظالمون في ضلال مبين أي  عن طريق الهدى وهو سبب عدم إبصارهم للحق وسماعهم  لحججه التي جاءت بها رسل  الله ونزلت بها كتبه.

وقوله  تعالى في آية [39] { وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْحَسْرَةِ 7إِذْ  قُضِيَ  ٱلأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ } يأمر تعالى  رسوله  محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن ينذر الكفار والمشركين أي يخوفهم  عاقبة  شركهم وكفرهم وضلالهم يوم القيامة حيث تشتد فيه الحسرة وتعظم  الندامة وذلك  عندما يتوارث الموحدون مع المشركين فالموحدون يرثون منازل  المشركين في  الجنة، والمشركون يرثون منازل الموحدين في النار، وعندما يؤتى  بالموت في  صورة كبش فيذبح بين الجنة والنار، وينادي منادٍ يا أهل الجنة  خلود فلا موت؟  ويا أهل النار خلود فلا موت عندها تشتد الحسرة ويعظم الندم  هذا معنى قوله  تعالى { وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ  ٱلأَمْرُ وَهُمْ  فِي غَفْلَةٍ } عما حكم عليهم به من الخلود في نار جهنم {  وَهُمْ لاَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ } بالبعث ولا بما يتم فيه من نعيم مقيم وعذاب  أليم. وقوله  تعالى: { إِنَّا نَحْنُ8 نَرِثُ ٱلأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا  وَإِلَيْنَا  يُرْجَعُونَ } يخبر تعالى عن نفسه بأنه الوارث للأرض ومن  عليها ومعنى هذا  أنه حكم بفناء، هذه المخلوقات وأن يوماً سيأتي يفنى فيه  كل من عليها،  والجميع سيرجعون إليه ويقفون بين يديه ويحاسبهم بما كتبت  أيديهم ويجزيهم  به، ولذا فلا تحزن أيها الرسول وامض في دعوتك تبلغ عن ربك  ولا يضرك تكذيب  المكذبين ولا شرك المشركين.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، وليس كما قال اليهود، ولا كما قالت النصارى.

2- استحالة اتخاذ الله الولد الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون.

3- تقرير التوحيد على لسان عيسى عليه السلام.

4- الإِخبار بما عليه النصارى من خلاف في شأن عيسى عليه السلام.

5- بيان سبب الحسرة يوم القيامة وهو الكفر بالله والشرك به.

6- تقرير فناء الدنيا، ورجوع الناس إلى ربهم بعد بعثهم وهو تقرير لعقيدة البعث والجزاء التي تعالجها السور المكية في القرآن الكريم.
______________________________  ___
1 قرأ الجمهور برفع قول وقرأ عاصم بنصبها، فأما الرفع فهو خبر ثانٍ عن اسم  الإشارة أو وصف لعيسىأ وبدل منه، وأمّا النصب فعلى الحال من اسم الإشارة.
2 في هذا ردّ على النصارى القائلين بأن المكوّن بأمر التكوين من غير سبب  معتاد لا يكون إلاّ ابن الله تعالى فبيّنت الآية أن أصول الموجودات كلها  كانت بأمر التكوين فهل يقال فيها أبناء الله؟! والجواب قطعاً لا، وعليه فقد  بطل قولهم: عيسى ابن الله لأنّه كان بكلمة التكوين.
3 جملة: {هذا صراط مستقيم} تذييل وفذلكة لما سبق من الكلام وإشارة إلى  مضمون ما تقدّم على اختلاف وجوهه، في تقرير الحق وإبطال الباطل.
4 نعم الظاهر أنه من قول عيسى عليه السلام، والجمل قبله من قوله تعالى:  {ذلك عيسى بن مريم} اعتراض بين قول عيسى الأوّل: {إني عبد الله} وبين قوله  {وإن الله ربّي وربكم} .
5 (من) : زائدة واختلاف الأحزاب، وجهه: أن اليهود قادحون والنصارى مادحون،  فاليهود قالوا: ساحر وابن زنية، والنصارى فرقة: قالت هو الله وأخرى قالت:  ابن الله، وثالثة قالت: ثالث ثلاثة، وهذه الفرق هي الملكانية، واليعقوبية،  والنسطورية ثم تشعبت وأشهرها الآن: الملكائية أي الكاثوليك واليعقويية: أي  أرثذوكس والاعتراضية أي: البروتستانت.
6 هذا الكلام ظاهر أنه أمر لحمل السامع على التعجب من حال المذكورين،  ومعناه الخبر أي: لا أحد أسمع منهم ولا أبصر يوم يقفون في عرصات القيامة،  ويشاهدون النار ويسمعون زفيرها.
7 روي في مسند أحمد وفي الصحيحين أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  قال: " إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار يجاء بالموت، كأنه كبش  أملح فيوقف بين الجنة والنار فيقال: يا أهل الجنة هل تعرفون هذا؟ قال  فيشرئبون وينظرونه ويقولون: نعم هذا الموت. قال: فيقال: يا أهل النار هل  تعرفون هذا؟ قال: فيشرئبون وينظرون ويقولون: نعم هذا الموت. قال: فيؤمر به  فيذبح. قال. ويقال: يا أهل الجنة خلود بلا موت، ويا أهل النار خلود بلا  موت، ثمّ قرأ رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {وأنذرهم يوم  الحسرة..} الآية.
8هذه الجملة ذيّل بها الكلام السابق فتمت به القصة وضمير (نحن) للتأكيد  والأرض: المراد بها ما فيها من غير العقلاء (ومن عليها) المراد بهم العقلاء  وهم البشر.
******************************  *****

*{ وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيّاً } 41 { إِذْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ يٰأَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُ وَلاَ يُغْنِي عَنكَ شَيْئاً } 42 { يٰأَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَآءَنِي مِنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَٱتَّبِعْنِيۤ أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطاً سَوِيّاً } 43 { يٰأَبَتِ لاَ تَعْبُدِ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَصِيّاً } 44 { يٰأَبَتِ إِنِّيۤ أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيّاً }45
*

شرح الكلمات:

اذكر في الكتاب: أي في القرآن.

إنه كان صديقا: أي كثير الصدق بالغ الحد الأعلى فيه.

يا أبت: يا أبي وهو آزر.

صراطا سويا: أي طريقاً مستقيماً لا اعوجاج فيه يفضي بك إلى الجنة.

لا تعبد الشيطان: أي لا تطعه في دعوته إياك إلى عبادة ألأصنام.

عصيا: أي عاصياً لله تعالى فاسقاً عن أمره.

فتكون للشيطان وليا: أي قريباً منه قرينا له فيها أي النار.

معنى الآيات:

هذه  بداية قصة إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام مع والده آزر عليه لعائن الرحمن  قال  تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم { وَٱذْكُرْ } يا نبينا { فِي   ٱلْكِتَابِ } أي القرآن الكريم { إِبْرَاهِيمَ } خليلنا { إِنَّهُ كَانَ   صِدِّيقاً } أي صادقاً في أقواله وأعماله بالغاً مستوى عظيماً في الصدق {   نَّبِيّاً } من أنبيائنا فهو جدير بالذكر في القرآن ليكون قدوة صالحة   للمؤمنين. واذكره { إِذْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ } آزر { يٰأَبَتِ1 لِمَ تَعْبُدُ }   أي تسأله بالدعاء والتقرب بأنواع القربات ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر من الأصنام   أي لا يبصرك ولا يسمعك { وَلاَ يُغْنِي عَنكَ شَيْئاً } لا يدفع عنك ضراً   ولا يجلب لك نفعاً فأي حاجة لك إلى عبادته { يٰأَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ  جَآءَنِي2  مِنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ } أي من قبل ربي تعالى { مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ }  أنت {  فَٱتَّبِعْنِيۤ } فيما أعتقده وأعمله وأدعو إليه { أَهْدِكَ  صِرَاطاً  3سَوِيّاً } أي مستقيماً يفضي بك إلى السعادة والنجاة، {  يٰأَبَتِ لاَ  تَعْبُدِ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ } أي بطاعته فيما يدعوك إليه من عبادة  غير الله  تعالى من هذه الأصنام التي لا تضر ولا تنفع لأنها لا تسمع ولا  تبصر ولا  تعطي ولا تمنع، { إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ4  عَصِيّاً } أي  عاصياً أمره فأبى طاعته وفسق عن أمره. { يٰأَبَتِ إِنِّيۤ  أَخَافُ أَن  يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ 5} إن أنت بقيت على  شركك وكفرك ولم  تتب منهما حتى مت فيمسك عذاب من الرحمن { فَتَكُونَ } أي  بذلك {  لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيّاً } أي قريباً منه قرينا له في جهنم فتهلك  وتخسر.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير التوحيد بالدعوة إليه.

2- كمال إبراهيم بذكره في الكتاب.

3- بطلان عبادة غير الله تعالى.

4- عبادة الأوثان والأصنام وكل عبادة لغير الله تعتبر عبادة للشيطان لأنه الآمر بها والداعي إليها.
______________________________  ____
1 الاستفهام للإنكار أي: لأيّ شيء تعبد.
2 أي: من اليقين والمعرفة بالله وبما يكون بعد الموت وأنّ من عبد غير الله يعذّب أبداً.
3 أرشدك إلى دين قيّم فيه نجاتك وسعادتك.
4 الجملة تعليلية للنهي عن عبادة الشيطان واتباع وسوسته وما يدعو إليه من الشرك.
5 أي: إني أخاف أن تموت على الكفر فيمسك العذاب الأليم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (4)  
الحلقة (574)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 311الى صــــ 316)

**{ قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يٰإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ لأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَٱهْجُرْنِي مَلِيّاً } 46 { قَالَ سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّيۤ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيّاً } 47 { وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَىۤ أَلاَّ أَكُونَ بِدُعَآءِ رَبِّي شَقِيّاً } 48 { فَلَمَّا ٱعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلاًّ جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً } 49 { وَوَهَبْنَا لَهْم مِّن رَّحْمَتِنَا وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيّاً }50
*

شرح الكلمات:

لئن لم تنته: أي عن التعرض لها وعيبها.

لأرجمنك: بالحجارة أو بالقول القبيح فاحذرني.

واهجرني مليا1: أي سليما من عقوبتي.

سلام عليك: أي أمنةٌ مني لك أن أعاودك فيما كرهت مني.

إنه كان بي حفيا: أي لطيفاً بي مكرماً لي يجيبني لما أدعوه له.

عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا: بل يجيب دعائي ويعطني مسألتي.

فلما اعتزلهم: بأن هاجر إلى أرض القدس وتركهم.

وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب: أي وهبنا له ولدين يأنس بهما مجازاة منا له على هجرته قومه.

ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا: خيراً كثيراً المال والولد بعد النبوة والعلم.

لسان صدق عليا: أي رفيعاً بأن يُثنى عليهم ويذكرون بأطيب الخصال.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في قصة إبراهيم مع أبيه آزر إنه بعد تلك الدعوة الرحيمة   بالألفاظ الطيبة الكريمة التي وجهها إبراهيم لأبيه آزر ليؤمن ويوحد فينجو   ويسعد قال آزر راداً عليه بعبارات خالية من الرحمة والأدب بل ملؤها الغلظة   والفظاظة والوعيد والتهديد وهي ما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله: في الآية   [46] { قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يٰإِبْرَاهِيمُ } أي أكاره لها   تعيبها، { لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ } أي عن التعرض لها بأي سوء 2{   لأَرْجُمَنَّكَ } بأبشع الألفاظ وأقبحها، { وَٱهْجُرْنِي مَلِيّاً 3} أي   وابعد عني ما دمت معافى سليم البدن سويه قبل أن ينالك مني ما تكره. كان هذا   رد آزر الكافر المشرك. فيما أجاب إبراهيم المؤمن الموحد أجاب بما أخبر   تعالى به عنه في قوله في آية [47] { قَالَ سَلاَمٌ 4عَلَيْكَ 5} أي أمان لك   مني يا أبتاه فلا أعاودك فيما كرهت مني قط وسأقابل إساءتك بإحسان {   سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّيۤ } أي أطلب منه أن يهديك للإِيمان والتوحيد   فتتوب فيغفر لك { إِنَّهُ كَانَ } سبحانه وتعالى { بِي حَفِيّاً } لطيفاً   بي مكرماً لي لا يخيبني فيما أدعوه فيه.

وقوله  تعالى حكاية عن قيل إبراهيم: { وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ  مِن  دُونِ ٱللَّهِ } أي أذهب بعيداً عنكم تاركاً لكم ولما تعبدون من دون  الله  من أصنام وأوثان، { وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَىۤ أَلاَّ أَكُونَ  بِدُعَآءِ  رَبِّي شَقِيّاً5 } أي رجائي في ربي كبير أن لا أشقى بعبادته  كما شقيتم أنتم  بعبادة الأصنام. قال تعالى مخبراً عنه فلما حقق ما واعدهم  به من هجرته  لديارهم إلى ديار القدس تاركاً أباه وأهله وداره كافأناه  بأحسن حيث أعطيناه  ولدين يأنس بهما في وحشته وهما إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا منهما  جعلناه نبيا  رسولاً، ووهبنا لجميعهم وهم ثلاثة الوالد إبراهيم وولداه  إسحاق ويعقوب بن  إسحاق عليهم السلام من رحمتنا الخير العظيم من المال  والولد والرزق الحسن  هذا معنى قوله تعالى: { فَلَمَّا ٱعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا  يَعْبُدُونَ مِن  دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ }  وهو ابن ولده إسحاق {  وَكُلاًّ جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً وَوَهَبْنَا لَهْم مِّن  رَّحْمَتِنَا }.
وقوله تعالى عنهم {  وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيّاً } هذا  إنعام آخر مقابل الهجرة  في سبيل الله حيث جعل الله تعالى لهم لسان الصدق  في الآخرة فسائر أهل  الأديان الإلهية يثنون على إبراهيم وذريته بأطيب  الثناء وأحسنه وهو لسان  الصدق العلي الرفيع الذي حظى به إبراهيم وولديه  إكراماً من الله تعالى  وإنعاماً عليهم جزاء صدق إبراهيم وصبره وبالتالي  هجرته للأصنام وعابديها.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  بيان الفرق بين ما يخرج من فم المؤمن الموحد من طيب القول وسلامة اللفظ   ولين الجانب والكلام، وبين ما يخرج من فم الكافر المشرك من سوء القول  وقبح  اللفظ وقسوة الجانب وفظاظة الكلام.

2- مشروعية المتاركة والموادعة وهو أن يقال للسيء من الناس سلام عليك وهو لا يريد بذلك تحيته ولكن تركه وما هو فيه.

3- مشروعية الهجرة وبيان فضلها وهجرة إبراهيم هذه أول هجرة كانت في الأرض.

4- الترغيب في حسن الأحدوثة بأن يكون للمرء حسن ثناء بين الناس لما يقدم من جميل وما يورث من خير وإفضال.
______________________________  ____
1 {واهجرني مليا} أي: اتركني وشأني وابعد عنّي طويلا تسلم من عقوبتي.
2 أي: كعيبها وشتمها.
3 وقيل في معناه: اجتنبني سالماً قبل أن تصيبك عقوبتي، وقيل: اهجرني طويلا.
4 هذا يسمى سلام المتاركة، وليس هو بالتحية وهل يجوز بدء الكافر بالسلام؟  في المسألة خلاف، والراجح: جواز السلام إذا كان لغرض سليم ككونه جاراً لك  أو رفيقاً أو مصاحباً لك في عمل أو لك إليه حاجة وما إلى ذلك إذ سلم الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على جماعة فيهم مشركون كما في الصحيح،  وأمّا حديث: "لاّ تبدأوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام" فهو إذا لم يكن هناك غرض  صحيح.
(سلام) : نكرة وصح الابتداء بها لما فيها من معنى التخصيص فقاربت لذلك المعرفة وصحّ الابتداء بها. وعليك الخبر.
5 أراد بهذا الدعاء أن يهب الله تعالى له أهلاً وولداً يتقوى بهم حتى لا  يستوحش بالاعتزال، وفي قوله تعالى {فلما اعتزلهم} وهنا له دليل يرجح هذا  القول. والله أعلم.
******************************
*{ وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ مُوسَىٰ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلِصاً وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً } 51 { وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِن جَانِبِ ٱلطُّورِ ٱلأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيّاً } 52 { وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِن رَّحْمَتِنَآ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيّاً }53
*

شرح الكلمات:

واذكر في الكتاب: أي في القرآن تشريفاً وتعظيماً.

موسى: أي ابن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل عليه السلام.

مخلصاً:  أي مختاراً مصطفى على قراءة فتح اللام " مخلصاً " وموحداً لربه  مفرداً  إياه بعبادته بالغا في ذلك أعلى المقامات على قراءة كسر اللام.

جانب الطور: الطور جبل بسيناء بين مدين ومصر.

وقربناه نجيا: أي أدنيناه إدناء تشريف وتكريم مناجياً لنا مكلما من قبلنا.

أخاه هارون نبيا: إذ سأل ربه لأخيه الرسالة فأعطاه فنبَّأهُ وأرسله معه إلى فرعون.

معنى الآيات:

هذا  موجز قصة موسى عليه السلام قال تعالى في ذلك وهو يخاطب نبيه محمد صلى  الله  عليه وسلم { وَٱذْكُرْ } في هذه السلسلة الذهبية من عباد الله  الصالحين  أهل التوحيد واليقين موسى ابن عمران أنه جدير بالذكر في القرآن  وعلة ذلك في  قوله تعالى: { إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلِصاً } أي مختاراً مصطفى  للإِبلاغ عنا  عبادنا ما خلقناهم لأجله وهو ذكرنا وشكرنا ذكرنا بالسنتهم  وقلوبهم وشكرهم  لنا بجوارحهم وذلك بعبادتنا وحدنا دون مَن سوانا، وكان  موسى كذلك، وقوله  تعالى: { وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً } أي ومن افضالنا  عليه وإكرامنا له أن  جعلناه نبياً رسولاً نبأناه وأرسلناه إلى فرعون  وملائه، { 1وَنَادَيْنَاهُ }  وهو في طريقه من مدين إلى مصر في جانب الطور  الأيمن 2حيث نبأناه وأرسلناه  وبذلك { وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيّاً } فصار  يناجينا فنُسمعه كلامنا ونسمع  3كلامه وأعظم بهذا التكريم من تكريم، وقوله:  { وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ 4مِن  رَّحْمَتِنَآ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيّاً } هذا  إنعام آخر من الله تعالى على  موسى النبي إذ سأل ربه أن يرسل معه أخاه  هارون إلى فرعون فبرحمة من الله  تعالى استجاب له ونبأ هارون وأرسله معه  رسولاً وما كان هذا إلا برحمة خاصة  إذ النبوة لا تطلب ولا يتوصل إليها  بالاجتهاد في العبادة ولا بالدعاء  والصراعة إذ هي هبة إلهية خاصة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- فضيلة الإِخلاص، وهو إرادة الله تعالى بالعبادة ظاهراً وباطناً.

2- إثبات صفة الكلام والمناجاة لله تعالى.

3- بيان إكرام الله تعالى وإنعامه على موسى إذ أعطاه ما لم يعط أحداً من العالمين باستجابة دعائه بأن جعل أخاه هارون رسولاً نبياً.

4- تقرير أن كل رسول نبياً والعكس لا أي ليس كل نبي رسولا.
______________________________  __
1 قيل: كان هذا الكلام والمناجاة ليلة الجمعة. ذكره القرطبي.
2 هو بالنسبة إلى يمين موسى عليه السلام أما الجبل فلا يمين له ولا شمال "ابن جرير الطبري".
3 أي: من غير وحي بل كفاحاً وجها لوجه لا واسطة.
4 وذلك حين سأل ربه قائلاً: {واجعل لي وزيراً من أهلي هارون أخي} الآية.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (5)  
الحلقة (575)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 316الى صــــ 320)

**{ وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ ٱلْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً } 54 { وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِٱلصَّـلاَةِ وَٱلزَّكَـاةِ وَكَانَ عِندَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيّاً } 55 { وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيَّاً } 56 { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً } 57 { أُولَـٰئِكَ   ٱلَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ ٱلنَّبِيِّيْنَ مِن   ذُرِّيَّةِ ءَادَمَ وَمِمَّنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّةِ   إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِمَّنْ هَدَيْنَا وَٱجْتَبَيْنَآ إِذَا   تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ خَرُّواْ سُجَّداً وَبُكِيّاً }58
*

شرح الكلمات:

واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل: أي اذكر في القرآن تشريفاً وتعظيماً إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهما السلام.

صادق الوعد: لم يخلف وعد قط.

بالصلاة والزكاة: أي بإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة.

مرضيا: أي رضى الله تعالى قوله وعمله ليقينه وإخلاصه.

إدريس: هو جد أبي نوح عليه السلام.

ورفعناه مكاناً عليا: إلى السماء الرابعة.

إسرائيل: أي يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام.

وممن هدينا واجتبينا: أي من جملة من هديناهم لطريقنا واجتبيناهم بنبوتنا.

إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن: أي تقرأ عليهم وهم يستمعون إليها.

سجداً وبكيا: جمع ساجد وباك أي ساجدين وهم يبكون.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ذكرت من ذكرت من مريم  وابنها  وإبراهيم وموسى اذكر كذلك إسماعيل1 فإنه { كَانَ صَادِقَ ٱلْوَعْدِ  }2 لم  يخلف وعداً قط وكان ينتظر الموعود الليالي حتى يجئ وهو قائم في  مكانه  ينتظره، { وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً } نبأة تعالى بمكة المكرمة إذ  عاش  بها وأرسله إلى قبيلة جرهم العربية ومنها تزوج وأنجب وكان من ذريته  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله تعالى: { وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ   بِٱلصَّـلاَةِ وَٱلزَّكَـاةِ } المراد من الأهل أسرته وقومه من قبيلة جرهم   والمراد من الصلاة إقامتها ومن الزكاة أداؤها، وهذا مما أعلى شأنه ورفع   قدره فاستحق ذكره في القرآن العظيم، وقوله: { وَكَانَ عِندَ رَبِّهِ   مَرْضِيّاً } موجب آخر لإِكرامه والإِنعام عليه بذكره في القرآن الكريم في   سلسلة الأنبياء والمرسلين، ومعنى { وَكَانَ عِندَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيّاً } أي   أقواله وأفعاله كلها كانت مقبولة مرضية فكان بذلك هو3 مرضياً من قبل ربه   عزوجل. وقوله تعالى { وَٱذْكُرْ فِي ٱلْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ4 } وهو جد أبي  نوح  واستوجب الذكر في القرآن لأنه { كَانَ صِدِّيقاً } كثير الصدق مبالغا  فيه  حتى إنه لم يجر على لسانه كذب قط، وصديقاً في أفعاله وما يأتيه فلم  يعرف  غير الصدق في قول ولا عمل وكان نبيا من أنبياء الله، وقوله {  وَرَفَعْنَاهُ  مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً } إلى السماء الرابعة 5في حياته كما رفع  تعالى عيسى ورفع  محمد إلى ما فوق السماء السابعة. وقوله تعالى: {  أُولَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ ٱلنَّبِيِّيْنَ  مِن ذُرِّيَّةِ ءَادَمَ }  6كإدريس، { وَمِمَّنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ } أي  في الفلك كإبراهيم، {  وَمِن ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ } كإسحاق وإسماعيل، {  وَإِسْرَائِيلَ } أي  ومن ذرية إسرائيل كموسى وهارون وداود وسليمان وزكريا  ويحيى وعيسى، {  وَمِمَّنْ هَدَيْنَا } لمعرفتنا وطريقنا الموصل إلى رضانا  وذلك بعبادتنا  والاخلاص لنا فيها { وَٱجْتَبَيْنَآ } لوحينا وحمل  رسالتنا. وقوله { إِذَا  تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ  خَرُّواْ سُجَّداً وَبُكِيّاً 7}  أي أولئك الذين هديناهم واجتبينا من  اجتبينا منهم. والاجتباء الأختبار  والاصطفاء بأخذ الصفوة { إِذَا تُتْلَىٰ  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ }  الحاملة للعظات والعبر والدلائل  والحجج { خَرُّواْ سُجَّداً } لله ربهم {  وَبُكِيّاً } عما يرون من  التقصير أو التفريط في جنب ربهم جل وعظم سلطانه.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير النبوة إذ الذي نبأ هؤلاء وأرسلهم لا ينكر عليه أن ينبئ محمداً ويرسله.

2- فضيلة الأمر بالصلاة والزكاة.

3- فضيلة الوفاء بالوعد والصدق في القول والعمل.

4- سُنية السجود لمن تلا هذه الآية أو تليت وهو يستمع إليها. { خَرُّواْ سُجَّداً وَبُكِيّاً }

5- فضيلة البكاء حال السجود فقد كان عمر إذا تلا هذه الآية سجد ثم يقول هذا السجود فأين البكيُّ يعني البكاء.
______________________________  _____
******************************  *
*{ فَخَلَفَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُواْ ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ وَٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلشَّهَوَٰتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَونَ غَيّاً } 59 { إِلاَّ مَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئاً } 60 { جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ٱلَّتِي وَعَدَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ عِبَادَهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَأْتِيّاً } 61 { لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً إِلاَّ سَلاَماً وَلَهُمْ رِزْقُهُمْ فِيهَا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيّاً } 62 { تِلْكَ ٱلْجَنَّةُ ٱلَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَن كَانَ تَقِيّاً }63*

شرح الكلمات:

خلف1: أي عقب سوء.

أضاعوا الصلاة: أهملوها فتركوها فكانوا بذلك كافرين.

اتبعوا الشهوات: انغمسوا في الذنوب والمعاصي كالزنا وشرب الخمر.

يلقون غياً	: أي وادياً في جهنم يلقون فيه.

ولا يظلمون شيئاً: أي لا ينقصون شيئا من ثواب حسناتهم.

جنات عدن: أي إقامة دائمة.

بالغيب	: أي وعدهم بها وهي غائبة عن أعينهم لغيابهم عنها إذ هي في السماء وهم في الأرض.

مأتياً: أي موعوده وهو ما يعد به عباده آتياً لا محالة.

لغواً: أي فضل الكلام وهو ما لا فائدة فيه.

بكرةً وعشياً: أي بقدرهما في الدنيا وإلا فالجنة ليس فيها شمس فيكون فيها نهار وليل.

من كان تقياً: أي من كان في الحياة الدنيا تقياً لم يترك الفرائض ولم يغش المحارم.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { فَخَلَفَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ } يخبر تعالى عن أولئك  الصالحين  ممن اجتبى وهدى من النبيين وذرياتهم، إنه خلف من بعدهم خلف سوء  كان من  شأنهم أنهم { أَضَاعُواْ2 ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ } فمنهم من أخرها عن أوقاتها  ومنهم من  تركها { وَٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلشَّهَوَٰتِ 3} فانغمسوا في حمأة  الرذائل فشربوا  الخمور وشهدوا الزور وأكلوا الحرام ولهوا ولعبوا وزنوا  وفجروا، بعد ذهاب  أولئك الصالحين كما هو حال النصارى واليهود اليوم وحتى  كثير من المسلمين،  فهؤلاء الخلف السوء يخبر تعالى أنهم { فَسَوْفَ  يَلْقَونَ غَيّاً } بعد  دخولهم نار جهنم. والغي: ورد عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه بئر في جهنم  وعن ابن مسعود أنه واد في4 جهنم، والكل صحيح إذ  البئر توجد في الوادي  وكثيراً ما توجد الآبار في الأودية.

وقوله  تعالى: { إِلاَّ مَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً  فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ  يَدْخُلُونَ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئاً } أي  لكن من تاب من هذا  الخلف السوء وآمن أي حقق إيمانه وعمل صالحاً فأدى  الفرائض وترك غشيان  المحارم. فأولئك أي فهؤلاء التائبون المنيبون {  يَدْخُلُونَ ٱلْجَنَّةَ }  مع سلفهم الصالح، { وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئاً }  أي ولا ينقصون ولا يبخسون  شيئاً من ثواب أعمالهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ } أي بساتين إقامة أبدية { ٱلَّتِي وَعَدَ   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ عِبَادَهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ } أي وعدهم بها وهي غائبة عنهم لم   يروها لأنها في السماء وهم في الأرض.

وقوله:  { إِنَّهُ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَأْتِيّاً } أي كونهم ما رأوها غير ضار  لأن ما  وعد به الرحمن لا يتخلف أبداً لا بد من الحصول عليه ومعنى مأتياً  يأتيه  صاحبه قطعاً.

وقوله  تعالى في الآية [62] { لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً } يخبر  تعالى أن  أولئك التائبين الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ودخلوا الجنة لا  يسمعون فيها  أي في الجنة لغواً وهو الباطل من القول وما لا خير فيه من  الكلام اللهم إلا  السلام فإنهم يتلقونه من الملائكة فيسمعونه منهم وهو من  النعيم الروحاني  في الجنة دار النعيم.
وقوله تعالى: {  وَلَهُمْ رِزْقُهُمْ فِيهَا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيّاً } أي ولهم  طعامهم فيها وهو  ما تشتهيه أنفسم من لذيذ الطعام والشراب { بُكْرَةً  وَعَشِيّاً } أي في  وقت الغداة في الدنيا وفي وقت العشي في الدنيا إذ لا  ليل في الجنة 5ولا  نهار، وإنما هي أنوار وجائز إذا وصل وقت الغداء أو  العشاء تغير الأنوار من  لون إلى آخر أو تغلق الأبواب وترخى الستائر ويكون  ذلك علامة على وقت الغداء  والعشاء.

وقوله  تعالى: { تِلْكَ ٱلْجَنَّةُ }6 آية [63] يشير تعالى إلى الجنة دار  السلام  تلك الجنة العالية { ٱلَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَن كَانَ  تَقِيّاً }  منهم، أما الفاجر فإن منزلته فيها نورثها المتقي كما أن منزل  التقي في  النار نورثه فاجراً من الفجار، إذ هذا معنى التوارث: هذا يرث هذا  وذاك يرث  ذا، إذ ما من إنسان إلا وله منزلة في الجنة ومنزل في النار فمن  آمن وعمل  صالحاً دخل الجنة ونزل في منزلته، ومن كفر وأشرك وعمل سوءاً دخل  النار ونزل  في منزله فيها، ويورث الله تعالى الأتقياء منازل الفجار التي  كانت لهم في  الجنة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- التنديد بخلف السوء وهو من يضيع الصلاة ويتبع الشهوات.

2- الوعيد الشديد لمن ينغمس في الشهوات ويترك الصلاة فيموت على ذلك.

3- باب التوبة مفتوح والتوبة مقبولة من كل من أرادها وتاب.

4- بيان نعيم الجنة دار المتقين الأبرار.

5- تقرير مبدأ التوارث بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار.

6- بيان أن ورثة الجنة هم الأتقياء، وأن ورثة النار هم الفجار.
______________________________  __
1 الخلف: بإسكان اللام خلف سوء وبفتحها خلف خير وصلاح.
2 جائز أن يراد بهذا الخلف السيء كل من أضاع الصلاة بتركها أو بعدم إقامتها  بإخلاله بشروطها وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها، واتبع الشهوات من أهل الكتاب  ومن المسلمين.
3 اتباع الشهوات لازم لإضاعة الصلاة لقول عمر: مَن أضاعها فهو لما سواها أضيع، ولأنّ اقام الصلاة ينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر.
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: غيّ: واد في جهنم وإن أودية جهنم لتستعيذ  من حره أعدّ الله تعالى ذلك الوادي للزاني المصرّ على الزنى ولشارب الخمر  المدمن عليه ولآكل الربا لا ينزع عنه، ولأهل العقوق ولشاهد الزور ولامرأة  أدخلت على زوجها ولداً ليس منه.
5 روى أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "ليس في الجنة ليل  ولا نهار وإنما هم في نور أبداً وإنما يعرفون مقدار الليل من النهار بإرخاء  الحجب وإغلاق الأبواب، ويعرفون مقدار النهار برفع الحجب وفتح الأبواب".  ذكره أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي، والمهدوي وغيرهما (القرطبي) .
6 الجملة مستأنفة، واسم الإشارة فيها للتنوبه بها وبعلو مقامها وعظم الكرامة فيها لأهل التقوى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (6)  
الحلقة (576)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 320الى صــــ 325)

**{ وَمَا   نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلاَّ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا   خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيّاً } 64 { رَّبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَٱعْبُدْهُ وَٱصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً }65
*

شرح الكلمات:

وما نتنزل: التنزل النزول وقتا بعد وقت.

إلا بأمر ربك: أي إلا بإذنه لنا في النزول على من يشاء.

له ما بين أيدينا: أي مما هو مستقبل عن أمر الآخرة.

وما خلفنا: أي ما مضى من الدنيا.

وما بين ذلك: مما لم يمض من الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة أي له علم ذلك كله.

وما كان ربك نسيا: أي ذا نسيان فإنه تعالى لا ينسى فكيف ينساك ويتركك؟.

رب السماوات والأرض: أي مالكهما والمتصرف فيهما.

واصطبر لعبادته: أي أصبر وتحمل الصبر في عبادته حتى الموت.

هل تعلم له سمياً: أي لا سميَّ له ولا مثل ولا نظير فهو الله أحد، لم يكن له كفواً أحد.

معنى الآيتين:

لنزول  هاتين الآيتين سبب وهو ما روى واستفاض أن الوحي تأخر عن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم والذي يأتي بالوحي جبريل عليه السلام فلما جاء بعد بطءٍ  قال له  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يمنعك أن تزورنا أكثر مما تزورنا  فأنزل الله  تعالى قوله: جوابا لسؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم { 1وَمَا  نَتَنَزَّلُ }  أي نحن الملائكة وقتا بعد وقت على من يشاء ربنا { إِلاَّ  بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ }  أيها الرسول أي إلا بإذنه لنا فليس لأحد منا أن ينزل  من سماء إلى سماء أو  إلى أرض إلا بإذن ربنا عزوجل، { لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ  أَيْدِينَا وَمَا  خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ } أي له أمر وعلم ما بين  أيدينا أي ما  أمامنا من أمور الآخرة وما خلفنا أي مما مضى من الدنيا علماً  وتدبيراً، وما  بين ذلك إلى يوم القيامة علماً وتدبيراً، وما كان ربك عز  وجل يا رسول الله 2 ناسيا لك ولا تاركا فإنه تعالى لم يكن النسيان وصفاً له  فينسى.

وقوله  تعالى: { رَّبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا } يخبر  تعالى  رسوله بأنه تعالى مالك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما والمتصرف فيهما  فكل شيء  له وبيده وفي قبضته وعليه { فَٱعْبُدْهُ } أيها الرسول بما أمرك  بعبادته  به { وَٱصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ 3} أي تحمل لها المشاق، فإنه لا  إله إلا هو،  فـ { هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً4 } أي نظيراً أو مثيلاً  والجواب لا: إذاً  فاعبده وحده وتحمل في سبيل ذلك ما استطعت تحمله. فإنه لا  معبود بحق إلا هو  إذ كل ما عداه مربوب له خاضع لحكمه وتدبيره فيه.

هداية الآيتين

من هداية الآيتين:

1- تقرير سلطان الله على كل الخلق وعلمه بكل الخلق وقدرته على كل ذلك.

2- استحالة النسيان على الله عزوجل.

3- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى للعالمين، وبذلك وجبت له الألوهية على سائر العالمين.

4- وجوب عبادة الله تعالى ووجوب الصبر عليها حتى الموت.

5- نفي الشبيه والمثل والنظير لله إذ هو الله أحد لم يكن له كفواً أحد.
__________________________
1 روى البخاري أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال لجبريل عليه  السلام: "ما يمنعك أن تزورنا أكثر مما تزورنا فنزلت: {وما نتنزّل إلاّ بأمر  ربك} الآية، وقال مجاهد: أبطأ الملك على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ثمّ أتاه فقال: ما الذي أبطأك؟ قال: كيف نأتيكم وأنتم لا تقصّون  أظفاركم ولا تأخذون من شواربكم ولا تنقون رواجبكم ولا تستاكون. قال مجاهد:  فنزلت الآية في هذا والمراد بالمعيب عليهم: بعض المؤمنين لا رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فحاشاه أن يكون معيباً وهو على أكمل  الأحوال.
2 هذا تفسير لقوله تعالى: {وما كان ربك نسيّا} أي: ناسيا إذا شاء أن يرسل إليك أرسل.
3 أي: لطاعته، واللام بمعنى: على أي: على طاعته، ولا تحزن لتأخّر الوحي عنك، وأصل اصطبر: اصتبر فقلبت التاء طاءً تخفيفاً في النطق.
4 ولذا إجماع أهل الإسلام من عهد آدم أنه لا يجوز أن يسمى مخلوق باسم الله عزّ وجل "الله".
******************************  *
*{ وَيَقُولُ ٱلإِنسَانُ أَءِذَا مَا مِتُّ لَسَوْفَ أُخْرَجُ حَيّاً } 66 { أَوَلاَ يَذْكُرُ ٱلإِنسَٰنُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَكُ شَيْئاً } 67 { فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُ  مْ وَٱلشَّيَاطِينَ ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُ  مْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيّاً } 68 { ثُمَّ لَنَنزِعَنَّ مِن كُلِّ شِيعَةٍ أَيُّهُمْ أَشَدُّ عَلَى ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عِتِيّاً } 69 { ثُمَّ لَنَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِهَا صِلِيّاً } 70 { وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلاَّ وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ حَتْماً مَّقْضِيّاً } 71 { ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَواْ وَّنَذَرُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيّاً }72
*

شرح الكلمات:

ويقول الإنسان: أي الكافر بلقاء الله تعالى.

ولم يك شيئاً: أي قبل خلقه فلا ذات له ولا اسم ولا صفة.

جثياً: أي جاثمين على ركبهم في ذل وخوف وحزن.

من كل شيعة: أي طائفة تعاونت على الباطل وتشيع بعضها لبعض فيه.

عتياً: أي تكبراً عن عبادته وظلما لعباده.

أولى بها صلياً: أي أحق بها اصطلاء واحتراقاً وتعذيباً في النار.

إلا واردها: أي ماراً بها إن وقع بها هلك، وإن مر ولم يقع نجا.

حتماً مقضياً: أي أمراً قضى به الله تعالى وحكم به وحتَّمه فهو كائن لا بد.

فيها جثياً: أي في النار جاثمين على ركبهم بعضهم إلى بعض.

معنى الآيات:

الآيات  في سياق تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء يقول تعالى قوله وقوله الحق: {   وَيَقُولُ ٱلإِنسَانُ } أي المنكر للبعث والدار الآخرة وقد يكون القائل   أُبي بن خلف أو العاص بن وائل وقد يكون غيرهما إذ هذه قولة كل من لا يؤمن   بالآخرة يقول: { أَءِذَا 1مَا مِتُّ لَسَوْفَ أُخْرَجُ حَيّاً } يقول هذا   استنكاراً وتكذبياً قال تعالى: راداً على هذا الإِنسان قولته الكافرة {   أَوَلاَ 2يَذْكُرُ ٱلإِنسَٰنُ } أي المنكر للبعث الآخر { أَنَّا  خَلَقْنَاهُ  مِن3 قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَكُ شَيْئاً } أيكذب بالبعث وينكره ولا  يذكر خلقنا له  من قبل، ولم يك شيئاً.

أليس  الذي قدر على خلقه قبل أن يكون شيئاً قادراً على إعادة خلقه مرة أخرى   أليست الإِعادة أهون من الخلق الأول والإِيجاد من العدم، ثم يقسم الله   تبارك وتعالى لرسوله على أنه معيدهم كما كانوا ويحشرهم جميعا مع شياطينهم   الذين يضلونهم ثم يحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا على ركبهم أذلاء صاغرين. هذا معنى   قوله تعالى في الآية [68] { فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُ  مْ4  وَٱلشَّيَاطِينَ  ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُ  مْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيّاً }.

وقوله  تعالى: { ثُمَّ لَنَنزِعَنَّ مِن كُلِّ شِيعَةٍ أَيُّهُمْ أَشَدُّ  عَلَى  ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عِتِيّاً } يخبر تعالى بعد حشرهم إلى ساحة فصل القضاء  أحياء  مع الشياطين الذين كانوا يضلونهم، يحضرهم حول جهنم جثياً، ثم يأخذ  تعالى من  كل طائفة من تلك الطوائف التي أحضرت حول جهنم وهي جاثية تنتظر  حكم الله  تعالى فيها أيهم كان أشد على الرحمن عتيا أي تمرداً عن طاعته  وتكبراً عن  الإِيمان به وبرسوله ووعده ووعيده وهو معنى قوله تعالى في  الآية [69] {  ثُمَّ لَنَنزِعَنَّ مِن كُلِّ شِيعَةٍ أَيُّهُمْ أَشَدُّ  عَلَى  ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عِتِيّاً } وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ لَنَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ   بِٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِهَا صِلِيّاً } يخبر تعالى بعلمه بالذين هم   أجدر وأحق بالاصطلاء بعذاب النار، وسوف يدخلهم النار قبل غيرهم ثم يدخل   باقيهم بعد ذلك وهو معنى قوله عزوجل: { ثُمَّ لَنَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ   بِٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِهَا صِلِيّاً }.5

وقوله:  { وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلاَّ وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ حَتْماً   مَّقْضِيّاً } ، فإنه يخبر عز وجل عن حكمٍ حكم به وقضاء قضى به وهو أنه ما   من واحد منا معشر بني آدم إلا وارد جهنم وبيان ذلك كما جاء في الحديث أن   الصراط جسر يمد على ظهر جهنم والناس يمرون فوقه فالمؤمنون يمرون ولا  يسقطون  في النار والكافرون يمرون فيسقطون في جهنم، وهو معنى قوله في الآية  [72] {  ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَواْ 6} أي ربهم فلم يشركوا به ولم  يعصوه  بترك واجب ولا بارتكاب محرم { وَّنَذَرُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } بالتكبر  والكفر  وغشيان الكبائر من الذنوب { فِيهَا جِثِيّاً } أي ونترك الظالمين  فيها أي  جهنم جاثمين على ركبهم يعانون أشد أنواع العذاب.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بالحشر والاحضار حول جهنم والمرور على الصراط.

2- تقرير معتقد الصراط في العبور عليه إلى الجنة.

3- تقديم رؤساء الضلال وأئمة الكفر إلى جهنم قبل الأتباع الضالين.

4- تقرير حتمية المرور على الصراط.

5- بيان نجاة الأتقياء، وهلاك الفاجرين الظالمين بالشرك والمعاصي.
______________________________  __
1 اللام في: (لسوف) للتأكيد والاستفهام: (أإذا) : للإنكار، واللام: لام  الابتداء جاء بها المتكلم لتأكيد إنكاره للبعث بعد الموت والخروج من قبره  حيًّا.
2 الاستفهام للإنكار على منكر البعث، والتعجب من عقليته وعمى قلبه من عدم  النظر في عدم أصل خلقه فإنه لو أبصر وزالت غفلته لما أنكر البعث فالذي خلقه  اليوم يخلقه غداً ولا عجب.
3 قبل كبعد: ملازمة للإضافة فإذا حذف المضاف بنيت على الضم، والمضاف  المحذوف هنا تقديره: من قبل كونه شيئاً يذكر في الوجود وقد أوجده الآن  ولعدمه غداً ويحييه بعد موته يوم يريد ذلك.
4 الفاء: للتفريع، والضمير في: (لنحشرنهم) عائد على جنس الإنسان المكذّب  بالبعث الآخر، والمشرك بالله المصر على ذلك، وذكر حشو الشياطين معهم  تحقيراً لشأنهم حيث يحشرون مع أخس الخلق وأحطه ثمّ أشار إلى أنّ شركهم  وكفرهم كان بتزيين الشياطين لهم ذلك، والجثي: جمع جاثٍ مثل: قاعد وقعود،  فجثي: أصلها جثوي قلبت الواو ياء، وأدغمت، والجاثي هو البارك على ركبتيه  عجزاً عن القيام.
5 يقال: صلى يصلى صُليّا كمضى يمضي مُضيا وهوى يهوي هويّا، وصِليّا بكسر  الصاد: قراءة حفص، وبضمها: قراءة نافع، وهو مصدر صلي النار كرضي وهو مصدر  سماعي بوزن فعول، قلبت فيه الواو ياء وأدغمت في الياء فصار صليَّا كما  تقدّم في جثيا.
6 حاول صاحب التحرير أن يردّ مذهب الجمهور في ورود المؤمنين على الصراط  كسائر الخلق ثمّ ينجي الله الذين اتقوا حيث يجتازونه بسلام ويقع فيه  الكافرون فلا يخرجون وما هناك حاجة إلى ردّ مذهب الجمهور من أئمة الإسلام  إذ حديث الصراط والمرور به ثابت قطعيّاً ففي صحيح مسلم: "ثم يضرب الجسر على  جهنم، وتحل الشفاعة فيقولون: اللهم سلم سلم قيل: يا رسول الله: وما الجسر؟  قال: دحض مزلّة فيه خطاطيف وكلاليب وحسك تكون فيها شويكة يقال لها:  السعدان، فيمرّ المؤمنون كطرف العين وكالبرق وكالريح وكالطير وكأجاويد  الخيل والركاب فناجٍ مسلّم ومخدوش مرسل ومكدوس في نار جهنم، وبهذا الصراط..  فسّر السلف الورود على جهنم، ولم يقولوا بلازم الورود وهو الدخول، إذ قد  يَرد المرء على الحوض ويقف على طرفه ولا يدخل فيه وورد وصحّ قول الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيمن مات له ثلاثة ولد لم يبلغوا الحنث لا  تمسه النار إلاّ تحلة القسم" وهو الورود على متن جهنم نظراً إلى الآية  {وإن منكم إلاّ واردها} .

----------


## رجوة رحمة الله

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

وإياكم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (7)  
الحلقة (577)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 325الى صــــ 330)
**{ وَإِذَا   تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَٰتٍ قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ   لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَيُّ ٱلْفَرِيقَيْنِ خَيْرٌ مَّقَاماً وَأَحْسَنُ   نَدِيّاً } 73 { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَحْسَنُ أَثَاثاً وَرِءْياً } 74 { قُلْ   مَن كَانَ فِي ٱلضَّلَـٰلَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ لَهُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ مَدّاً   حَتَّىٰ إِذَا رَأَوْاْ مَا يُوعَدُونَ إِمَّا ٱلعَذَابَ وَإِمَّا   ٱلسَّاعَةَ فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ شَرٌّ مَّكَاناً وَأَضْعَفُ جُنداً } 75 { وَيَزِيدُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱهْتَدَواْ هُدًى وَٱلْبَاقِيَاتُ ٱلصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ مَّرَدّاً }76
*

*شرح الكلمات:

آياتنا بينات: أي آيات القرآن البينات الدلائل الواضحات الحجج.

خير مقاماً: نحن أم أنتم والمقام المنزل ومحل الإِقامة والمراد هنا المنزلة.

وأحسن ندياً: أي ناديا وهو مجتمع الكرام ومحل المشورة وتبادل الآراء.

أحسن أثاثاً ورئيا: أي مالا ومتاعا ومنظراً.

إما العذاب وإما الساعة: أي بالقتل والأسر وأما الساعة القيامة المشتملة على نار جهنم.

من هو شر مكانا: أي منزلة.

وأضعف جنداً: أي أقل أعواناً.

وخير مرداً: أي ما يرد إليه ويرجع وهو نعيم الجنة.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تقرير النبوة والتوحيد والبعث الآخر يقول تعالى {  وَإِذَا  تُتْلَىٰ1 عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا 2بَيِّنَٰتٍ } أي وإذا قرئت على  كفار قريش  المنكرين للتوحيد والنبوة المحمدية والبعث والجزاء يوم القيامة  إذا قرأ  عليهم رسول الله أو أحد المؤمنين من أصحابه بعض الآيات من القرآن  البينات  في معانيها ودلائلها على التوحيد والنبوة والبعث { قَالَ  ٱلَّذِينَ  3كَفَرُواْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَيُّ ٱلْفَرِيقَيْنِ خَيْرٌ  مَّقَاماً  وَأَحْسَنُ نَدِيّاً } ، وقولهم هذا هو رد فعل لا غير، إذ أنهم  لما يسمعون  الآيات تحمل الوعد للمؤمنين والوعيد للكافرين مثلهم لا يجدون  ما يخففون به  ألم نفوسهم فيقولون هذا الذي أخبر تعالى به عنهم { أَيُّ  ٱلْفَرِيقَيْنِ }  أي فريق المؤمنين أو فريق الكافرين خير مقاماً أي منزلاً  ومسكناً وأحسن  نديا أي ناديا ومجتمعا يجتمع فيه، لأنهم يقارنون بين منازل  فقراء المؤمنين  ودار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم التي يجتمع فيها الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم  والمؤمنون وبين دور ومنازل أبي سفيان وأغنياء مكة ونادي  قريش وهو مجلس  شوراهم فرد تعالى عليهم بقوله: { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا  قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن  قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَحْسَنُ أَثَاثاً وَرِءْياً 4} أي لا ينبغي  أن يغرهم هذا الذين  يتبجحون به ويتطاولون فإنه لا يدوم لهم ما داموا  يحاربون دعوة الحق  والقائمين عليها فكم من أهل قرون أهلكناهم لما ظلموا  وكانوا أحسن من هؤلاء  مالا ومتاعا ومناظر حسنة جميلة.

وقوله  تعالى: { قُلْ مَن كَانَ فِي ٱلضَّلَـٰلَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ لَهُ   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ مَدّاً } أي اذكر لهم سنتنا في عبادنا يا رسولنا وهي أن من   كان في ضلالة الشرك والظلم والمكابرة والعناد فإن سنة الرحمن فيه أن يمد له   بمعنى يمهله ويملي له استدراجا حتى إذا انتهوا إلى ما حدد لهم من زمن   يؤخذون فيه بالعذاب جزاء كفرهم وظلمهم وعنادهم وهو إما عذاب دنيوي بالقتل   والأسر ونحوهما أو عذاب الآخرة بقيام الساعة حيث يحشرون إلى جهنم عميا   وبكما وصما جزاء التعالي والتبجح بالكلام وهو معنى قوله تعالى: { حَتَّىٰ   إِذَا رَأَوْاْ مَا يُوعَدُونَ إِمَّا ٱلعَذَابَ وَإِمَّا ٱلسَّاعَةَ   فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ 5مَنْ هُوَ شَرٌّ مَّكَاناً وَأَضْعَفُ جُنداً } أي شر   منزلة وأقل ناصراً أهم الكافرون أم المؤمنون، ولكن حين لا ينفع العلم.
إذ التدارك أصبح غير ممكن وإنما هي الحسرة والندامة لا غير.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَيَزِيدُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱهْتَدَواْ هُدًى 6} أي إذا  كان  تلاوة الآيات البينات تحمل المشركين على العناد والمكابرة وذلك لظلمة  كفرهم  فيزدادون كفراً وعناداً فإن المؤمنين المهتدين يزدادون بها هداية  لأنها  تحمل لهم الهدى في كل جملة وكلمة منها وهم لإِشراق نفوسهم بالإِيمان  يرون  ما تحمل الآيات من الدلائل والحجج والبراهين فيزداد إيمانهم وتزداد  هدايتهم  في السير في طريق السعادة والكمال بأداء الفرائض واجتناب المناهي.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَٱلْبَاقِيَاتُ 2ٱلصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ }  أيها  الرسول { ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ مَّرَدّاً } في هذه الآية تسلية للرسول   والمؤمنين بأن ما يتبجح به المشركون من المال والمتاع وحسن الحال لا يساوي   شيئاً أمام الإِيمان وصالح الأعمال لأن المال فانٍ، والصالحات باقية فثواب   الباقيات الصالحات من العبادات والطاعات خير من كل متاع الدنيا وخير  مرداً  أي مردوداً على صاحبها إذ هو الجنة دار السلام والتكريم والإِنعام.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- الكشف عن نفسيات الكافرين وهي الإِعتزاز بالمال والقوة إذا اعتز المؤمنون بالإِيمان وثمراته في الدنيا والآخرة من حسن العاقبة.

2- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إمهال الظلمة والإملاء لهم استدراجاً لهم حتى يهلكوا خاسرين.

3- بيان سنة الله تعالى في زيادة إيمان الؤمنين عند سماع القرآن الكريم، أو مشاهدة أخذ الله تعالى للظالمين.

4- بيان فضيلة الباقيات الصالحات ومنها: سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
______________________________  ___
1 المراد بهم الكفار الذين سبق ذكرهم في الآيات قبل هذه إذا قرئت عليهم  الآيات تعزّزوا بالدنيا وقالوا فما بالنا إن كنا على باطل أكثر أموالاً  وأعز نفرا وقصدهم إدخال الشبهة على المستضعفين من المؤمنين
2 (بينات) حال مؤكدة.
3 الذين كفروا كالنضر بن الحارث وأبي جهل والمؤمنون هم أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كعمار وبلال وصهيب.
4 الأثاث: متاع البيت من فرش وغيرها مما هو جديد، فإن استعمل قيل فيه:. الخرثى قال الشاعر:
تقادم العهد من أم الوليد بنا
دهراً وصار أثاث البيت خرثياً
الرئي: المنظر الحسن. وفيه قراءات خمس أشهرها قراءة الجمهور ورئيا بالهمزة،  وقراءة نافع ريّا بدون همزة واشتقاقه من الرؤية أي: المنظر، ومن الريّ ضد  العطش، إذ الريّان هو المنعم ذو الحال الحسنة.
5 في الآية ردّ على قولهم: {أي الفريقين خير مقاماً وأحسن نديا} أي سوف  تنكشف الحقائق في يوم القيامة، ويعلمون يقيناً من هو الأفضل حالاً والأحسن  مآلاً.
6 وفي الآية وجه آخر مشرق صالح وهو: أن الله تعالى يمدّ لأهل الضلالة في  ضلالتهم، ويزيد لأهل الهداية في هدايتهم إذ قال: {من كان في الضلالة فليمدد  له الرحمن مدًّا} . وقال: {ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدىً} وما في التفسير  صالح ومشرق أيضاً.
7 أي: الأعمال الصالحة التي يعمل العبد إيماناً وإحساناً كالصلاة والصيام  والصدقات والجهاد وذكر الله ثوابها لأهلها المدّخر لهم عند الله تعالى خير  من أعمال أهل الكفر والشرك والظلم إذ هي ذاهبة هباء منثوراً فيم يتعزّز  الكافرون؟
******************************  *
**{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ ٱلَّذِي كَفَرَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالَ لأُوتَيَنَّ مَالاً وَوَلَداً } 77 { أَطَّلَعَ ٱلْغَيْبَ أَمِ ٱتَّخَذَ عِندَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَهْداً } 78 { كَلاَّ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا يَقُولُ وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ ٱلْعَذَابِ مَدّاً } 79 { وَنَرِثُهُ مَا يَقُولُ وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْداً }80
*

*شرح الكلمات:

الذي كفر بآياتنا: هو العاص بن وائل.

لأوتين مالاً وولداً: يريد في الآخرة.

أطلع الغيب: أي فعرف أنه يعطى مالاً وولداً يوم القيامة.

كلا: ردع ورد فإنه لم يطلع الغيب ولم يكن له عند الله عهداً.

ونمد له من العذاب مداً: أي نضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة.

ونرثه ما يقول: أي نسلبه ما تبجح به من المال والولد ويبعث فرداً ليس معه مال ولا ولد.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم معجباً له { أَفَرَأَيْتَ1 ٱلَّذِي  كَفَرَ  بِآيَاتِنَا } اي كذب بالوحي وما يدعوا له من التوحيد والبعث  والجزاء وترك  الشرك والمعاصي. وهو العاص بن وائل المسمى أبو عمرو بن  العاص. { وَقَالَ  لأُوتَيَنَّ مَالاً وَوَلَداً } قال هذا لخباب بن الأرت  حينما طالبه بدين  له عليه فأبى أن يعطيه استصغاراً له لأنه قيَّن " حداداً  " وقال له لا  أعطيكه حتى تكفر بمحمد فقال له خباب والله ما أكفر بمحمد  صلى الله عليه  وسلم حتى تموت ثُمَّ تبعث فقال له العاص إذا أنا مِتُّ ثم  بُعثت كما تقول  ثم جئتني ولي مال وولد قضيتك دينك فأكذبه الله تعالى ورد  عليه قوله بقوله  عز وجل: { أَطَّلَعَ2 ٱلْغَيْبَ } فعرف أن له يوم القيامة  مالاً وولداً. {  أَمِ ٱتَّخَذَ عِندَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَهْداً } بذلك بأن  سيعطيه مالاً وولداً  يوم القيامة { كَلاَّ3 } لم يطلع على الغيب ولم يكن  له عند الرحمن عهداً.  وقوله تعالى: { سَنَكْتُبُ مَا يَقُولُ } من الكذب  والإِفتراء ونحاسبه به  ونضاعف له العذاب به العذاب وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {  وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ  ٱلْعَذَابِ مَدّاً } ، وقوله تعالى: { وَنَرِثُهُ  4مَا يَقُولُ وَيَأْتِينَا  فَرْداً } أي ونسلبه ما يقول من المال والولد  حيث يموت ويترك ذلك أو ينصر  رسوله على قومه فيسلبهم المال والولد. ويأتينا  في عرصات القيامة للحساب  فرداً لا مال معه ولا ولد.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  الكشف عن نفسيات الكافرين لا سيما إذا كانوا أقوياء بمال أو لد أو  سلطان  فإنهم يعيشون على الغطرسة منه والاستعلاء وتجاهل الفقراء واحتقارهم.

2- تقرير البعث والحساب والجزاء.

3- مضاعفة العذاب على الكافرين الظالمين بعد كفرهم.

4- تقرير معنى آية: إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون.
______________________________  ____
1 الأئمة ومن بينهم مسلم في صحيحه على أن هذه الآية نزلت في الخباب والعاص  بن وائل إذ كان لخباب دَين على العاص فطالبه فأجابه بما خلاصته في التفسير  أعلاه.
2 {أطلع الغيب} قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أنظر في اللوح المحفوظ. وقال مجاهد: أعلِم الغيب حتى يعلم أفي الجنة هو أم لا؟
3 كلا: ردّ عليه أي: لم يكن له ذلك. أي: لم يطلع على الغيب ولم يتخذ عند الرحمن عهداً.
4 وقيل: نحرمه ما تمناه في الآخرة من مال وولد إذ قال: لأوتين مالاً وولداً  ورد تعالى عليه قوله بقوله: {اطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهداً} .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (8)  
الحلقة (578)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 330الى صــــ 335)

**{ وَٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ آلِهَةً لِّيَكُونُواْ لَهُمْ عِزّاً } 81 { كَلاَّ سَيَكْفُرُونَ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ وَيَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضِدّاً } 82 { أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا ٱلشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزّاً } 83 { فَلاَ تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّمَا نَعُدُّ لَهُمْ عَدّاً } 84 { يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَفْداً } 85 { وَنَسُوقُ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْداً } 86 { لاَّ يَمْلِكُونَ ٱلشَّفَاعَةَ إِلاَّ مَنِ ٱتَّخَذَ عِندَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَهْداً }87
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ليكونوا لهم عزاً: أي منعة لهم وقوة يشفعون لهم عند الله حتى لا يعذبوا.

سيكفرون بعبادتهم: أي يوم القيامة يجحدون أنهم كانوا يعبدونهم.

ضداً1: أي أعداء لهم وأعواناً عليهم.

تؤزهم أزاً: أي تزعجهم إزعاجاً وتحركهم حراكاً شديداً نحو الشهوات والمعاصي.

وفدا: أي راكبين على النُّجُب تحوطهم الملائكة حتى ينتهوا إلى ربهم فيكرمهم.

إلى جهنم ورداً: أي يُساق المجرمون كما تساق البهائم مشاة عطاشاً.

عهداً: هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى مندداً المشركين فيقول: { وَٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ  آلِهَةً }  أي معبودات من الأصنام فعبدوها بأنواع من العبادات، {  لِّيَكُونُواْ  لَهُمْ } - في نظرهم الفاسد - { عِزّاً 2} أي شفعاء لهم  عندنا يعزون  بواسطتهم ولا يُهانون، { كَلاَّ3 } أي ليس الأمر كما يظنون {  سَيَكْفُرُونَ  بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ } وذلك يوم القيامة حيث ينكرون أنهم أمروهم  بعبادتهم، {  وَيَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضِدّاً } أي خصوماً، ومن4 ذلك  قولهم.{ وَقَالَ شُرَكَآؤُهُمْ مَّا كُنتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ }  [يونس: 28] وقولهم.{ بَلْ كَانُواْ يَعْبُدُونَ ٱلْجِنَّ أَكْـثَرُهُم  بِهِم مُّؤْمِنُونَ } [سبأ: 41].

وقوله  تعالى في الآية الثانية [83] { أَلَمْ تَرَ5 أَنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا   ٱلشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزّاً } يقول تعالى لرسوله   ألم ينته إلى علمك يا رسولنا أنا أرسلنا الشياطين أي شياطين الجن والإِنس   على الكافرين بنا وبآياتنا ورسولنا ولقائنا تؤزهم أزا أي تحركهم بشدة نجو   الشهوات والجرائم والمفاسد، وتزعجهم إلى ذلك بالإِغراء إزعاجاً كبيراً.  أي  فلا تعجب من حال مسارعتهم إلى الشر والفساد ولا تعجل عليهم بمطالبتنا   بهلاكهم إنما نعد لهم كل أعمالهم ونحصيها عليهم حتى أنفاسهم على كل ذلك   ونجزيهم به. هذا معنى قوله تعالى: { فَلاَ تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّمَا   نَعُدُّ لَهُمْ عَدّاً 6}.

وقوله  تعالى في الآية [85] { يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } أي أذكر يا  رسولنا  نحشر المتقين { إِلَى ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَفْداً }. والمتقون هم أهل  الإِيمان  بالله وطاعته وتوحيده ومحبته وخشيته وطاعة رسوله ومحبته وفداً أي  راكبين  على النجائب من النوق عليها رِحال الذهب إلى الرحمن إلى جوار  الرحمن عز وجل  في دار المتقين الجنة دار الأبرار والسلام.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَنَسُوقُ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْداً }: أي  ونسوق  المجرمين على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي مشاة على أرجلهم عطاشاً  يُساقون سوق  البهائم7 إلى جهنم وبئس الورد المورود جهنم.

وقوله  تعالى { لاَّ يَمْلِكُونَ ٱلشَّفَاعَةَ إِلاَّ8 مَنِ ٱتَّخَذَ عِندَ   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَهْداً }9 أخبر تعالى أن المشركين المجرمين على أنفسهم   بالشرك والمعاصي فدسوها لا يملكون الشفاعة يوم القيامة لا يشفع بعضهم في   بعض كالمتقين ولا يشفع لهم أحد أبداً لكن من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهداً   بالإِيمان به وبطاعته بأداء الفرائض وترك المحرمات يملك إن شاء الله   الشفاعة بأن يشفعه الله في غيره إكراماً له أو يشفع فيه غيره إكراماً   للشافع أيضاً وإنعاما على المشفوع له. 			 			
كما أن أهل لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله المتبرئين من حولهم وقوتهم إلى  الله الراجين ربهم  يمكلون الشفاعة إن دخلوا النار بذنوبهم فيخرجون منها  شفاعة من أراد الله أن  يشفعه فيهم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- براءة سائر المعبودات من دون الله من عابديها يوم القيامة خزياً لهم وإحقاقاً للعذاب عليهم.

2- لا عجب مما يشاهد من مسارعة الكافرين إلى الشر والفساد والشهوات لوجود شياطين تحركهم بعنف إلى ذلك وتدفعهم إليه.

3-  لا ينبغي طلب العذاب العاجل لأهل الظلم لأنهم كلما ازدادوا ظلما ازداد   عذابهم شدة يوم القيامة إذ كل شيء محصىً عليهم حتى أنفاسهم محاسبون عليه   ومجزيون به.

4- بيان كرامة المتقين، ومهانة المجرمين.
______________________________  ___
1 الضدّ: ما يخالف ضده في الماهية أو المعاملة، ومن هذا تسمية العدو ضدّ  لأن معاملته تخالف معاملة نظيره، ويكون ضدّ في معنى المصدرعاملوه معاملة  المصدر فلا يثني ولا يجمع ولا يؤنث.
2 العزّ: ضد الذلّ، وأطلق العزّ هنا وأريد به سببه وهو الشفعاء والأعوان إذ بهم تحصل العزة وتكون المنعة.
3 {كلا} : جائز أن تكون نافية بمعنى: لا وليس وجائز أن تكون بمعنى: حقاً أي: حقاً سيكفرون بعبادتهم.. الخ.
4 أي: فيما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون}  فها هم قد وقفوا ضدّهم بتكذيبهم إياههم. ورأى بعض أهل التفسير أنّ من  الجائز أن تكون الآية مبشرة بنصر الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وأن يوماً سيأتي يكفر المشركون بآلهتهم وذلك بعد إسلامهم.
5 الاستفهام للتقرير وفيه معنى التعجب أي: كيف لم تَرَ ذلك والأمر واضح  لوجود آثاره يشاهدها كل أحد. وأرسلنا بمعنى سلطناهم أو خلّيناهم يفعلون بهم  ما أرادوا من الإغواء والفتنة.
6 أي: لا تطالب بهلاكهم الفوري فإنا نعدّ لهم الأيام والليالي والشهور والسنين إلى انتهاء آجالهم.
7 يطلق لفظ الورد على الماشية عندما تساق إلى الماء لترده، ويطلق على السير  إلى الماء أيضاً كما يطلق على الماء المورود ومنه قوله تعالى: {وبئس الورد  المورود} .
8 الاستثناء منقطع، والمنقطع هو: استثناء الشيء من غير جنسه، ولذا يؤتى  بعده بلكن كما هو في التفسير أي: لكن من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهداً يشفع.
9 من لهم عهد بالشفاعة حيث عهد الله تعالى إليهم بذلك هم الملائكة  والأنبياء والشهداء أيضاً بدليل السنة الصحيحة، وفسّر ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما العهد أيضاً بشهادة أن لا إله إلاّ الله محمد رسول الله والقيام  بحقها مع التبرؤ من الحول والقوة لله تعالى.
******************************  *****

**{ وَقَالُواْ ٱتَّخَذَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَلَداً } 88 { لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّاً } 89 { تَكَادُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ ٱلأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ ٱلْجِبَالُ هَدّاً } 90 { أَن دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَلَداً } 91 { وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً } 92 { إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ آتِي ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَبْداً } 83 { لَّقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدّاً } 94 { وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فَرْداً }95
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولداً: أي قال العرب الملائكة بنات الله وقال النصارى عيسى ابن الله.

جئتم شيئاً إداً: أي منكراً عظيماً.

يتفطرن: يتشققن من عظم هذا القول وشدة قبحه.

وتخر الجبال هداً: أي تسقط وتتهدم وتنهدم.

أن دعوا للرحمن ولداً: أي من أجل إدعائهم أن للرحمن عز وجل ولدا.

ولا ينبغي: أي لا يصلح ولا يليق به ذلك لأنه رب كل شيء ومليكه.

إلا آتي الرحمن عبداً: أي خاضعاً منقاداً كائناً من كان.

فرداً: أي ليس معه شيء لا مال ولا سلطان ولا ناصر.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في ذكر مقولات أهل الشرك والجهل والرد عليها من قبل الحق  تبارك  وتعالى قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم: { وَقَالُواْ } أي أولئك الكافرون {   ٱتَّخَذَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَلَداً 1} إذ قالت بعض القبائل العربية الملائكة   بنات الله، وقالت اليهود عزير بن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح بن الله. يقول   تعالى لهم بعد أن ذكر قولهم { لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّاً 2} أي  أتيتم  بشيء منكر عظيم، { تَكَادُ3 ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ }  أي يتشققن  منه لقبح هذا القول وسوئه، { وَتَنشَقُّ ٱلأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ  4ٱلْجِبَالُ  هَدّاً } أي تسقط لعظم هذا القول لأنه مغضب للجبار عز وجل  ولولا حلمه  ورحمته لمس الكون كله عذاب أليم. وقوله: { أَن دَعَوْا  لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ  وَلَداً5 } أي أن نسبوا للرحمن ولداً، { وَمَا يَنبَغِي  لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } أي  لا يصلح له ولا يليق بجلاله وكماله الولد، لأن الولد  نتيجة شهوة بهيمية  عارمة تدفع الذكر إلى إتيان الأنثى فيكون بإذن الله  الولد، والله عز وجل  منزه عن مشابهته لمخلوقاته وكيف يشبههم وهو خالقهم  وموجدهم من العدم؟

وقوله  تعالى { إِن كُلُّ 6مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ آتِي   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَبْداً } هذا برهان على بطلان قولة الكافرين الجاهلين، إذ   الذي ما من أحد في السماوات أو في الأرض من ملائكة وإنس وجن إلا آتي الرحمن   عبداً خاضعاً ذليلاً منقاداً يوم القيامة كيف يعقل اتخاذه 7ولداً، إذ  الولد  يطلب للحاجة إليه، والغنى عن كل خلقه ما هي حاجته إلى عبد من عباده  يقول  هذا ولدي اللهم إنا نبرؤا إليك مما يقوله الجاهلون بك الضالون عن  طريق  هدايتك.

وقوله  تعالى: { لَّقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدّاً } أي علمهم واحداً   واحداً فلو كان بينهم إله معه أو ولد له لعلمه، فهذا برهان آخر على بطلان   تلك الدعوة الجاهلية الباطلة الفاسدة وقوله: { وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ   ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فَرْداً } هذا رد على أولئك الذين يدعون أنهم إن بعثوا يكون   لهم المال والولد والشفيع والنصير. فأخبر تعالى أنه ما من أحد إلا ويأتيه   يوم القيامة فرداً ليس معه شافع ولا ناصر، ولا مال ولا سلطان.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات

1- عظم الكذب على الله بنسبة الولد أو الشريك إليه أو القول عليه بدون علم.

2-  بيان أن كل المخلوقات من أجلّها إلى أحقرها ليس فيها غير عبد لله فنسبة   الإنسان أو الجان أو الملك إلى الله تعالى هي عبد لرب مالك قاهر عزيز  حكيم.

3-  بيان إحاطة الله بخلقه ومعرفته لعددهم فلا يغيب عن علمه أحد منهم، ولا   يتخلف عن موقف القيامة فرد منهم إذ الكل يأتي الله تعالى يوم القيامة  فردا.

______________________________  ______
1 قرىء: (وُلداً) بضم الواو وسكون اللام، وقراءة الجمهور (ولدا) بفتح الواو  واللام وهما لغتان مثل: العُرب والعَرب. والعُجم والعَجم قال الشاعر:
ولقد رأيت معاشرا
قد ثمّروا مالا ووُلداً
وقال آخر:
مهلا فداءً لك الأقوام كلهم
وما أثمر من مال ومن وَلَد
ففي البيت الأول شاهد وُلد بسكون اللام وفي الثاني شاهد لفتحها مع ضم الواو في الأول وفتحا في الثاني.
2 الإد والإدة: الداهية والأمر الفظيع. قال ابن عباس: الإدّ: المنكر العظيم.
(تكاد) بالتاء قراءة العامة، وقرأ نافع بالياء (يكاد) .
4 الهدّ: الهدم بصوت شديد، والهدّة: صوت وقع الحائط ونحوه.
5 روى البخاري عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قوله: "يقول الله  تبارك وتعالى: كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له ذلك، وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك. فأمّا  تكذيبه إياي فقوله: ليس يعيدني كما بدأني، وليس أوّل الخلق بأهون عليّ من  إعادته. وأمّا شتمه إيّاي: فقوله: اتخذ الله ولداً وأنا الأحد الصمد لم يلد  ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد.
6 (إنْ) نافية بمعنى ما. في الآية دليل على عدم جواز ملك الوالد للولد ولا  الولد للوالد، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "لا.. ولد والدا إلا أن يجده مملوكاً  فيشتريه فيعتقه". فإذا لم يملك الأب ابنه فلأن لا يملك الابن أباه من باب  أولى.
7 روي أحمد في المسند أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لا  أحد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله أن يشرك به ويجعل له ولد وهو يعافيهم ويدفع  عنهم ويرزقهم" أخرجاه في الصحيحين: وفي لفظ إ "نهم يجعلون له ولداً وهو  يرزقهم ويعافيهم.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة مريم - (9)  
الحلقة (579)
تفسير سورة مريم مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 335الى صــــ 339)

**{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وُدّاً } 96 { فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لِتُبَشِّرَ بِهِ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ وَتُنْذِرَ بِهِ قَوْماً لُّدّاً } 97 { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْنٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُمْ مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزاً }98*

*شرح الكلمات:

وداً: أي حبا فيعيشون متحابين فيما بينهم ويحبهم ربهم تعالى.

فإنما يسرناه بلسانك: أي يسرنا القرآن أي قراءته وفهمه بلغتك العربية.

قوماً لداً: أي ألداء شديدوا الخصومة والجدل بالباطل وهم كفار قريش.

وكم أهلكنا: أي كثيراً من أهل القرون من قبلهم أهلكناهم.

هل تحس منهم من أحد: أي هل تجد منهم أحداً.

أو تسمع لهم ركزا: أي صوتا خفياً والجواب لا لأن الاستفهام إنكاري.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى أن الذين بالله وبرسوله وبوعد الله ووعيده فتخلوا عن الشرك  والكفر  وعملوا الصالحات وهي أداء الفرائض وكثير من النوافل هؤلاء يخبر  تعالى أنه  سيجعل لهم في قلوب عباده المؤمنين محبة 1ووداً وقد فعل سبحانه  وتعالى فأهل  الإِيمان والعمل الصالح متحابون متوادون، وهذا التوادد بينهم  ثمرة لحب الله  تعالى لهم. وقوله تعالى: { فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ } أي  هذا القرآن الذي  كذب به المشركون سهلنا قراءته عليك إذ أنزلناه بلسانك {  لِتُبَشِّرَ بِهِ  ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } من عبادنا المؤمنين وهم الذين اتقوا  عذاب الله بالإِيمان  وصالح الأعمال بعد ترك الشرك والمعاصي، { وَتُنْذِرَ  بِهِ قَوْماً لُّدّاً }2  وهم كفار قريش وكانوا ألداء أشداء في الجدل  والخصومة، وقوله تعالى: {  وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا 3قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْنٍ }  أي وكثيراً من أهل القرون  السابقة لقومك أهلكناهم لما كذبوا رسلنا وحاربوا  دعوتنا { هَلْ تُحِسُّ 4 مِنْهُمْ مِّنْ أَحَدٍ } فتراه بعينك أو تمسه  بيدك، { أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ5  رِكْزاً } أي صوتاً خفياً اللهم لا فهلا  يذكر هذا قومك فيتعظوا فيتوبوا  إلى ربهم بالإِيمان به وبرسوله ولقائه  ويتركوا الشرك والمعاصي.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- أعظم بشرى تحملها الآية الأولى وهي حب الله وأوليائه لمن آمن وعمل صالحاً.

2-  بيان كون القرآن ميسراً أن نزل بلغة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجل   البشارة لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح والنذارة لأهل الشرك والمعاصي.

3- إنذار العتاة والطغاة من الناس أن يحل بهم ما حل بمن قبلهم من هلاك ودمار والواقع شاهد أين أهل القرون الأولى؟
______________________________  _________
1  روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إنّ الله تعالى إذا أحبّ عبداً دعا جبريل عليه السلام  فقال: إني أحب فلاناً فأحبّه فيحبه جبريل ثم ينادي في السماء فيقول: إن  الله يحب فلاناً فأحبوه فيحبه أهل السماء- قال: ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض  وإذا أبغض عبداً دعا جبريل عليه السلام وقال: إني أبغض فلاناً فأبغضه  فيبغضه جبريل ثم ينادي في أهل السماء إن الله يبغض فلاناً فأبغضوه قال:  فيبغضونه ثم يوضع له البغضاء في الأرض".
2 (لُدًَّا) : جمع الألد، وهو: الشديد الخصومة، ومنه قوله تعالى: {ألدّ الخصام} وقال الشاعر:
أبيت نجيا للهموم كأنني
أخاصم أقواما ذوي جدل لدّا
3 في الآية تهديد وتخويف لأهل مكة المصرين على الكفر والشرك والتكذيب. وكم:  خبرية، والقرن: الجيل والأمة. ويطلق على الزمان الذي تعيش فيه الأمة وشاع  إطلاقه على المائة سنة.
4 والإحساس: الإشراك بالحس. والاستفهام إنكاري.
5 قيل: الرّكز: ما لا يفهم من صوت أو حركة.
******************************  *****

سورة طه
مكية
وآياتها مائة وخمس وثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**{ طه } 1 { مَآ أَنَزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَىٰ } 2 { إِلاَّ تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَىٰ } 3 { تَنزِيلاً مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ ٱلأَرْضَ وَٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ ٱلْعُلَى } 4 { ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ عَلَى ٱلْعَرْشِ ٱسْتَوَىٰ } 5 { لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ ٱلثَّرَىٰ } 6 { وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِٱلْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ ٱلسِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى } 7 { ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ لَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ }8
*

*شرح الكلمات:

طه: أي يا رجل.

إلا تذكرة: أي يتذكر بالقرآن من يخشى عقاب الله عز وجل.

على العرش استوى: أي ارتفع عليه وعلا.

وما تحت الثرى: الثرى التراب الندي يريد ما هو أسفل الأرضين السبع.

وأخفى: أي من السر، وهو ما علمه الله وقدر وجوده وهو كائن ولكن لم يكن بعد.

الحسنى: الحسنى مؤنث الأحسن المفضل على الحسن.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى { طه }1 لفظ طه جائز أن يكون من الحروف المقطعة، وجائز أن يكون  معناه  يا رجل 2ورجح الأمر ابن جرير لوجوده في لغة العرب طه بمعنى يا رجل  وعلى هذا  فمعنى الكلام يا رجل ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى رداً على النضر  بن  الحارث الذي قال إن محمداً شقي بهذا القرآن الذي أنزل عليه لما فيه من   التكاليف فنفى الحق عز وجل ذلك وقال { مَآ أَنَزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ  ٱلْقُرْآنَ  لِتَشْقَىٰ إِلاَّ تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَىٰ } وإنما أنزلناه  ليكون3  تذكرة ذكرى يذكر بها من يخشى ربه فيقبل على طاعته متحملاً في سبيل  ذلك كل  ما قد يلاقي في طريقه من أذى قومه المشركين بالله الكافرين بكتابه   والمكذبين لرسوله، وقوله: { تَنزِيلاً 4مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ ٱلأَرْضَ   وَٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ ٱلْعُلَى } أي هذا القرآن الذي ما أنزلناه لتشقى به ولكن   تذكرة لمن يخشى نُزِّل تنزيلاً من الله الذي خلق الأرض والسماوات العلى: {   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ5 عَلَى ٱلْعَرْشِ ٱسْتَوَىٰ } أي رحمن الدنيا والآخرة   ورحيمهما الذي استوى على عرشه استواءً يليق به يدبر أمر مخلوقاته، الذي {   لَهُ 6مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا   تَحْتَ ٱلثَّرَىٰ7 } من الأرضين السبع. وقوله { وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِٱلْقَوْلِ  }  أيها الرسول أو تُسِر { فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ ٱلسِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى 8} من  السر،  وهو ما قدره الله وهو واقع في وقته المحدد له فعلمه تعالى ولم يعلمه   الإِنسان بعد. وقوله: { ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ } أي الله   المعبود بحق الذي لا معبود بحق سواه { لَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } التي   لا تكون إلا له، ولا تكون لغيره من مخلوقاته. وهكذا عرَّف تعالى عباده به   ليعرفوه فيخافونه ويحبونه فيؤمنون به ويطيعونه فيكملون على ذلك ويسعدون   فلله الحمد وله المنة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- إبطال نظرية أن التكاليف الشرعية شاقة ومرهقة للعبد.

2- تقرير عقيدة الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.

3-  تقرير الصفات الإِلهية كالاستواء ووجوب الإِيمان بها بدون تأويل أو  تعطيل  أو تشبيه بل إثباتها على الوجه الذي يليق بصاحبها عز وجل.

4- تقرير ربوبية الله لكل شيء.

5- تقرير التوحيد وإثبات أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى وصفاته العلى.
______________________________  ___
1 نزلت (طه) قبل إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه لما روي: أنه دخل على بيت ختنه  سعيد بن زيد فوجده يقرأها مع زوجه فاطمة بنت الخطاب أخت عمر رضي الله عنهم  أجمعين فطلبها فلم يُعطها حتى اغتسل فلمّا قرأها لان قلبه ورق للإسلام.
2 قيل: إن طه بمعنى: يا رجل لغة معروفة في عكل حتى إنك إذا ناديت المرء بيا  رجل لم يجبك حتى تقول: طه وأنشد الطبري في هذا قول الشاعر:
دعوت بطه في القتال فلم يجب
فخفت عليه أن يكون مزيلاً
3التذكرة: خطور المنسي بالذهن لأنّ التوحيد مستقر في الفطرة والإشراك مناف  لها فسماع القرآن كقراءته يثير كامن التوحيد في فطرة الإنسان.
(تنزيلا) حال من القرآن، المراد منها التنويه بشأن القرآن والإعلان عن خطره.
(الرحمن) يجوز أن تكون خبراً لمبتدأ محذوف أي: هو الرحمن جل جلاله. ويجوز  أن تكون مبتدأ واختير اسم الرحمن لأن المشركين ينكرون اسم الرحمن جهلاً  منهم وعناداً.
6 تقديم الجار والمجرور: مؤذن بالحصر، وهو كذلك، إذ ليس لأحد ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهما وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى سواه عزّ وجلّ.
7 ما تحت الثرى: هو باطن الأرض كله.
8 وجائز أن يكون أخفى السر: حديث النفس إذ هو أخفى من السر إذ السر ينطق به، وخاطر النفس لا ينطق به.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (1)  
الحلقة (580)
تفسير سورة طه مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 339الى صــــ 345)

**{ وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَىٰ } 9 { إِذْ   رَأَى نَاراً فَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ ٱمْكُثُوۤاْ إِنِّيۤ آنَسْتُ نَاراً   لَّعَلِّيۤ آتِيكُمْ مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ هُدًى } 10 { فَلَمَّآ أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } 11 { إِنِّيۤ أَنَاْ رَبُّكَ فَٱخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِٱلْوَادِ ٱلْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } 12 { وَأَنَا ٱخْتَرْتُكَ فَٱسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَىۤ } 13 { إِنَّنِيۤ أَنَا ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاۤ أَنَاْ فَٱعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ ٱلصَّلاَةَ لِذِكْرِيۤ } 14 { إِنَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَىٰ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَىٰ } 15 { فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَن لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَٱتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَىٰ }16
*

*شرح الكلمات:

هل أتاك: قد أتاك فالاستفهام للتحقيق.

حديث موسى: أي خبره وموسى هو ابن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل.

إذ رأى ناراً: أي حين رؤيته ناراً.

لأهله: زوجته بنت شعيب ومن معها من خادم أو ولد.

آنست ناراً: أي أبصرتها من بعد.

بقبس1: القبس عود في رأسه نار.

على النار هدى: أي ما يهديني الطريق وقد ضل الطريق إلى مصر.

فلما أتاها: أي النار وكانت في شجرة من العوسج ونحوه تتلألؤ نوراً لا ناراً.

نودي يا موسى: أي ناداه ربه قائلاً له يا موسى....!

المقدس طوى2: طوى اسم للوادي المقدس المطهر.

اخترتك: من قومك لحمل رسالتي إلى فرعون وبني إسرائيل.

فاستمع لما يوحى: أي إليك وهو قوله تعالى: { إِنَّنِيۤ أَنَا ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاۤ أَنَاْ }.

لذكري: أي لأجل أن تذكرني فيها.

أكاد أخفيها3: أي أبالغ في إخفائها حتى لا يعلم وقت مجيئها أحد.

بما تسعى: أي سعيها في الخير أو في الشر.

فتردى: أي تهلك.

معنى الآيات:

ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد ففي نهاية الآية السابقة [8] كان  قوله تعالى{ ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ لَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ  ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } تقريراً  للتوحيد وإثباتاً له وفي هذه الآية [9] يقرره تعالى  عن طريق الإخبار عن  موسى، وأن أول ما أوحاه إليه من كلامه كان إخباره  بأنه لا إله إلا هو أي لا  معبود غيره وأمره بعبادته. فقال تعالى: { وَهَلْ  أَتَاكَ 4} أي يا نبينا {  حَدِيثُ مُوسَىٰ5 إِذْ رَأَى نَاراً } ، وكان  في ليلة مظلمة شاتية وزنده  الذي معه لم يقدح له ناراً { فَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ  } أي زوجته ومن معها وقد  ضلوا طريقهم لظلمة الليل، { ٱمْكُثُوۤاْ } اي  ابقوا هنا فقد آنست ناراً أي  أبصرتها { لَّعَلِّيۤ آتِيكُمْ مِّنْهَا  بِقَبَسٍ } فنوقد به ناراً تصطلون  بها أي تستدفئون بها، { أَوْ أَجِدُ  عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ هُدًى } أي أجد حولها  ما يهدينا طريقنا الذي ضللناه.

وقوله  تعالى: { فَلَمَّآ أَتَاهَا } أي أتى النار ووصل إليها وكانت شجرة  6تتلألؤ  نوراً { نُودِيَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } أي ناداه ربه تعالى قائلاً يا موسى {  إِنِّيۤ  أَنَاْ7 رَبُّكَ } أي خالقك ورازقك ومدبر أمرك { فَٱخْلَعْ  نَعْلَيْكَ  إِنَّكَ بِٱلْوَادِ ٱلْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } وذلك من أجل أن يتبرك  بملامسة  الوادي المقدس بقدميه. وقوله تعالى { وَأَنَا ٱخْتَرْتُكَ } أي  لحمل رسالتي  إلى من أرسلك إليهم. { فَٱسْتَمِعْ8 لِمَا يُوحَىۤ } أي إليك  وهو: {  إِنَّنِيۤ أَنَا ٱللَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاۤ أَنَاْ } أي أنا الله  المعبود  بحق ولا معبود بحق غيري وعليه فاعبدني وحدي، { وَأَقِمِ  ٱلصَّلاَةَ  لِذِكْرِيۤ 9} ، أي لأجل أن تذكرني فيها وبسببها. فلذا من لم  يصل لم يذكر  الله تعالى وكان بذلك كافراً لربه تعالى. وقوله { إِنَّ  ٱلسَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ 10 } أي إن الساعة التي يقوم فيها الناس أحياء من  قبورهم للحساب والجزاء آتية  لا محالة.
من أجل مجازاة العباد  على أعمالهم وسعيهم طوال أعمارهم من خير وشر، وقوله:  { أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا }  أي أبالغ في إخفائها حتى أكاد أخفيها عن نفسي.  وذلك لحكمة أن يعمل الناس  ما يعملون وهم لا يدرون متى يموتون ولا متى  يبعثون فتكون أعمالهم بإراداتهم  لا إكراه عليهم فيها فيكون الجزاء على  أعمالهم عادلاً، وقوله: { فَلاَ  يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَن لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ  بِهَا وَٱتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ  فَتَرْدَىٰ } ينهى تعال موسى أن يَقبل صدَّ  صَادٍ من المنكرين للبعث  متَّبعي الهوى عن الإِيمان بالبعث والجزاء  والتزود بالأعمال الصالحة لذلك  اليوم العظيم الذي تجزى فيه كل نفس بما  كسبت وهو لا يظلمون، فإن من لا يؤمن  بها ولا يتزود لها يردى أي يهلك.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير النبوة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

2- تقرير التوحيد وإثباته، وأن الدعوة إلى لا إله إلا الله دعوة كافة الرسل.

3- إثبات صفة الكلام لله تعالى.

4- مشروعية التبرك بما جعله الله تعالى مباركاً، والتبرك التماس البركة حسب بيان الرسول وتعليمه.

5- وجوب إقام الصلاة وبيان علة ذلك وهو ذكر الله تعالى.

6- بيان الحكمة في إخفاء الساعة مع وجوب اتيانها وحتميته.
______________________________  _____
1 القبس والمقباس يقال: قبست منه ناراً أقبس قبساً فقبسنى أي: أعطاني منه  قبساً بتحريك السين مفتوحة، واقتبست منه علماً لأن العلم نور، من مادة  النار التي هي الضياء والإشراق.
2 طوى بالكسر وبالضم أشهر وبه قراءة عامة القراء، وهو اسم للوادي وفي لفظه  ما يشير إلى أنه مكان فيه ضيق كالثوب المطوي أو لأن موسى طواه سيراً.
3 لما كانت الساعة مخفية الوقوع أثار قوله تعالى {أكاد أخفيها} تساؤلات  كثيرة أقربها إلى الواقع ثلاثة. الأول: إخفاء الحديث عنها لأن الحديث عنها  لا يزيد المعاندين من منكري البعث إلاّ عناداً. والثاني: أنّ كاد زائدة  والتقدير: أنّ الساعة آتية أخفيها، والثالث: أن أخفيها بمعنى: أزيل خفاءها  بأن أظهرها فتكون الهمزة للسلب نحو أعجم الكتاب: أزال عجمته وأشكى زيداً:  إذا أزال شكواه.
4 هذا الاستفهام أريد به التشويق لما يلقى لعظيم فائدته، وهل هنا بمعنى قد  المفيدة للتحقيق هي كما في قوله: {هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدهر} أي قد  أتى.
5 الحديث: الخبر، ويجمع على غير قياس: أحاديث، وقيل: واحده أحدوثة واستغنوا  به عن جمع فعلاء لأن فعيل يجمع على فعلاء. كرحيم ورحماء وسعيد وسعداء وهو  اسم للكلام الذي يحكى به أمر قد حدث في الخارج.
6 قيل: هي شجرة عنّاب.
7 قرأ حمزة وحده، وانَّا اخترناك بضمير العظمة.
8 في هذه الآية إشارة إلى أن التعارف بين المتلاقين حسن فقد عرفه تعالى  بنفسه في أوّل لقاء معه، روى أنه وقف على حجر واستند على حجر ووضع يمينه  على شماله، وألقى ذقنه على صدره وهذه حالة الاستماع المطلوبة من صاحبها.
9 استدل مالك على أن من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فإنه يصليها مستدلا بقوله  تعالى: {وأقم الصلاة لذكري} أي: لأول وقت ذكرك لها والسنة صريحة في هذا إذ  قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها متى  ذكرها فلا كفارة لها إلاّ ذاك"
10 الساعة علم بالغلبة على ساعة البعث والحساب.
******************************  **
**{ وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } 17 { قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَىٰ غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَىٰ } 18 { قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يٰمُوسَىٰ } 19 { فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَىٰ } 20 { قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلاَ تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا ٱلأُولَىٰ } 21 { وَٱضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَىٰ جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَآءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوۤءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَىٰ } 22 { لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } 23 { ٱذْهَبْ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ }24*

*شرح الكلمات:

وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى: الاستفهام للتقرير به ليرتب عليه المعجزة وهي انقلابها حية.

أتوكأ عليها: أي أعتمد عليها.

وأهش بها على غنمي: أخبط بها ورق الشجر فيتساقط فتأكله الغنم.

ولي فيها مآرب أخرى: أي حاجات أخرى كحمل الزاد بتعليقه فيها ثم حمله على عاتقه، وقتل الهوام.

حية تسعى: أي ثعبان عظيم، تمشي على بطنها بسرعة كالثعبان الصغير المسمى بالجان.

سيرتها الأولى: أي إلى حالتها الأولى قبل أن تنقلب حيّة.

إلى جناحك: أي إلى جنبك الأيسر تحت العضد إلى الإِبط.

بيضاء من غير سوء: أي من غير برص تضيء كشعاع الشمس.

إذهب إلى فرعون: أي رسولاً إليه.

إنه طغى: تجاوز الحد في الكفر حتى ادعى الألوهية.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم مع موسى وربه تعالى إذ سأله الرب تعالى وهو أعلم به   وبما عنده قائلا: { وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ 1}؟ يسأله ليقرر  بأن  ما بيده عصا من خشب يابسة، فإذا تحولت إلى حية تسعى علم أنها آية له  أعطاه  إياها ربه ذو القدرة الباهرة ليرسله إلى فرعون وملائه. وأجاب موسى  ربه  قائلا: { هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا2 وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَىٰ   غَنَمِي } يريد يخبّط بها الشجر اليابس فيتساقط الورق فتأكله الغنم {   وَلِيَ فِيهَا3 مَآرِبُ } أي حاجات { أُخْرَىٰ4 } كحمل الزاد والماء يعلقه   بها ويضعه على عاتقه كعادة الرعاة وقد يقتل بها الهوام الضارة كالعقرب   والحية. فقال له ربه عز وجل { أَلْقِهَا يٰمُوسَىٰ فَأَلْقَاهَا } من يده {   فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَىٰ 5} أي ثعبان عظيم تمشي على بطنها كالثعبان   الصغير المسمى بالجان فخاف موسى منها وولى هارباً فقال له الرب تعالى: {   خذها ولا تخف سنعيدها سيرتها الأولى6 } أي نعيدها عصا كما كانت قبل تحولها   إلى حية وفعلاً أخذها فإذا هي عصاه التي كانت بيمينه. ثم أمره تعالى  بقوله:  { وَٱضْمُمْ يَدَكَ } أي اليمنى { إِلَىٰ جَنَاحِكَ7 } الأيسر {  تَخْرُجْ  بَيْضَآءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوۤءٍ } أي برص وفعل فضم تحت عضده إلى  إبطه ثم  استخرجها فإذا هي تتلألؤ كأنها فلقة قمر، أو كأنها الثلج بياضاً  أو أشد،  وقوله تعالى { آيَةً أُخْرَىٰ } أي آية لك دالة على رسالتك أخرى  إذ الأولى  هي انقلاب العصا إلى حية تسعى كأنها جان. وقوله تعالى: {  لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ  آيَاتِنَا ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } أي حولنا لك العصا حية وجعلنا  يدك تخرج بيضاء من  أجل أن نريك من دلائل قدرتنا وعظيم سلطاننا. وقوله  تعالى: { ٱذْهَبْ إِلَىٰ  فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ } لما اراه من عجائب  قدرته أمره أن يذهب إلى  فرعون رسولاً إليه يأمره بعبادة الله وحده وأن  يرسل معه بني إسرائيل ليخرج  بهم إلى أرض المعاد بالشام وقوله { إِنَّهُ  طَغَىٰ } أي تجاوز قدره، وتعدى  حده كبشر إذ أصبح يدعي الربوبية والألوهية  إذ فقال:
{ أَنَاْ رَبُّكُمُ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } [النازعات: 24] وقال:{ مَا عَلِمْتُ  لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرِي } [القصص: 38]، فأي طغيان أكبر من هذا  الطغيان.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ مثل هذه الأخبار لا تصح إلا ممن يوحى إليه.

2- استحباب تناول الأشياء غير المستقذرة باليمين.

3- مشروعية حمل العصا8.

4- سنة رعي الغنم للأنبياء.

5- مشروعية التدريب على السلاح قبل استعماله في المعارك.

6- آية موسى في انقلاب العصا حية وخروج اليد البيضاء كأنها الثلج أو شعاع شمس.

7- بيان الطغيان: وهو ادعاء العبد ما ليس له كالألوهية ونحوها.
_____________________________
1 الجملة معطوفة على الجمل قبلها، وهي استفهامية أي: وما التي بيمينك؟ والمقصود تقرير الأمر حتى يقول موسى: هي عصاي.
2 في هذه الآية دليل على جواز إجابة السائل بأكثر مما سأل عنه. وفي الحديث  وقد سئل عن ماء البحر فقال: "هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته" فزاد جملة: "الحل  ميتته" وقوله للتي سألته قائلة: ألهذا حج؟ قال: نعم ولك أجر" فزاد "ولك  أجر" وفي البخاري: باب من أجاب السائل بأكثر مما سأل.
3 الواحد: مأربة مثلثة الراء.
4 أطنب موسى في الجواب طلبا لمزيد الأنس بالوقوف بين يدي ربّه يناجيه ويوحي إليه.
5 الحية: اسم لصنف من الحنش مسموم إذا عض بنابيه قتل المعضوض.
6 السيرة في الأصل: هيئة السير ونقلت إلى العادة والطبيعة.
7 الجناح: العضد وما تحته من الإبط فهو مع اليد كجناح الطائر.
8 كان خطاء العرب يحملونها في أثناء الخطاب يشيرون بها، وكره هذا الشعوبيون  من غير العرب وهم محجوجون بفعل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  وللّعصا فوائد كثيرة آخر فوائدها أنها تذكر بالسفر إلى الآخرة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (2)  
الحلقة (581)
تفسير سورة طه مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 345الى صــــ 349)

**{ قَالَ رَبِّ ٱشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي } 25 { وَيَسِّرْ لِيۤ أَمْرِي } 26 { وَٱحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي } 27 { يَفْقَهُواْ قَوْلِي } 28 { وَٱجْعَل لِّي وَزِيراً مِّنْ أَهْلِي } 29 { هَارُونَ أَخِي } 30 { ٱشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي } 31 { وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِيۤ أَمْرِي } 32 { كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيراً } 33 { وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيراً } 34 { إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيراً }35
*

*شرح الكلمات:

اشرح لي صدري: أي وسعه لأتحمل الرسالة.

ويسر لي أمري: أي سهله حتى أقوى على القيام به.

واحلل عقدة من لساني1: أي حبسة حتى أُفهم من أُخاطب.

اشدد به أزري: أي قوي به ظهري.

وأشركه في أمري: أي اجعله نبياً كما نبأتني2.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في حديث موسى عليه السلام مع ربه سبحانه وتعالى إنه  بعد  أن أمر الله تعالى موسى بالذهاب إلى فرعون ليدعوه إلى عبادة الله وحده   وإرسال بني إسرائيل مع موسى ليذهب به إلى أرض القدس قال موسى عليه السلام   لربه تعالى { ٱشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي } لأتحمل أعباء الرسالة { وَيَسِّرْ  لِيۤ  أَمْرِي } أي سهل مهمتي عليَّ وارزقني العون عليها فإنها صعبة شاقة. {   وَٱحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي } تلك العقدة التي نشأت بسبب الجمرة   التي ألقاها في فمه بتدبير الله عزوجل حيث عزم فرعون على قتله لما وضعه في   حجره يلاعبه فأخذ موسى بلحية فرعون ونتفها فغضب فقالت له آسية إنه لا يعقل   لصغر سنه وقالت له تختبره بوضع جواهر في طبق وجمر في طست ونقدمهما له فإن   أخذ الجواهر فهو عاقل ودونك افعل به ما شئت، وإن أخذ الجمر فهو غير عاقل   فلا تحفل به ولا تغتم لفعله، وقدم لموسى الطبق والطست فمد يده إلى الطست   بتدبير الله فأخذ جمرة فكانت سبب هذه العقدة فسأل موسى ربه أن يحلها من   لسانه ليفصح إذا خاطب فرعون وبين فيفُهم قوله، وبذلك يؤدي رسالته. هذا معنى   قوله: { وَٱحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي يَفْقَهُواْ قَوْلِي }3.

وقوله  تعالى فيما أخبر عن موسى { وَٱجْعَل لِّي وَزِيراً 4مِّنْ أَهْلِي  هَارُونَ  أَخِي } أي طلب من الله تعالى أن يجعل له من أخيه هارون معيناً  على تبليغ  الرسالة وتحمل أعبائها. وقوله: { ٱشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي 5} أي  قوّ به ظهري.  وقوله: { وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِيۤ أَمْرِي } وذلك بتنبئته وإرساله  ليكون هارون  نبياً رسولاً. وعلل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لطلبه هذا  بقوله: { كَيْ  نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيراً6 وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيراً } ، وقوله {  إِنَّكَ كُنتَ  بِنَا بَصِيراً } أي أنك كنت ذا بصر بنا لا يخفى عليك شيء  من أمرنا وهذا من  موسى توسل إلى الله تعالى في قبول دعائه وما طلبه من ربه  توسل إليه بعلمه  تعالى به وبأخيه وبحالهما.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب اللجأ إلى الله تعالى في كل ما يهم العبد.

2- مشروعية الأخذ بالأُهبة والاستعداد لما يعتزم العبد القيام به.

3- فضيلة التسبيح والذكر، والتوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته.
______________________________
1 أصل العقدة: موضع ربط بعض الخيط أو الحبل ببعض آخر وهي فُعلة كغرفة وشرفة  أطلقت على عسر النطق بالكلام أو ببعض الحروف ويقال: حُبسة فشبه موسى حبسة  لسانه بالعقدة في الحبل ونحوه.
2 يقال: ما برّ أخ أخاه كما برّ موسى أخاه هارون إذ طلب له أشرف مطلب الرسالة والنبوة.
3 اختلف في هل انحلّت تلك العقدة أو لم تنحل، والصحيح أنها انحلّت إجابة  الله تعالى لدعوة موسى إذ قال: {قد أجيبت دعوتكما} وأما قول فرعون: ولا  يكاد يبين فهو تكرار لما سبق ولأجل الانتقاص من كمال موسى عليه السلام.
4 الوزير: المؤزار كالأكيل للمؤاكل، وفي حديث النسائي: "من ولي منكم عملاً  فأراد الله به خيراً جعل له وزيراً صالحاً إن نسي ذكره وإن ذكر أعانه".
5 الأزر: الظهر من موضع الحقوين، والأزر: القوة أيضاً وآزره أي: قواه، وقيل: الأزر العون، ومنه قول أبي طالب.
أليس أبونا هاشم شدّ أزره
وأوصى بنيه بالطعان وبالضرب
6 في هذه الآية دليل على فضل التسبيح والذكر إذ لولا أن موسى علم حب الله تعالى لهما لما توسل بهما لقضاء حاجته.
*************************
**{ قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } 36 { وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَىٰ } 37 { إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَىٰ } 38 { أَنِ   ٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلتَّابُوتِ فَٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ   ٱلْيَمُّ بِٱلسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ   وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَىٰ عَيْنِيۤ } 39 { إِذْ   تَمْشِيۤ أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَىٰ مَن يَكْفُلُهُ   فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَىٰ أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُها وَلاَ تَحْزَنَ   وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْساً فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ ٱلْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُوناً   فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِيۤ أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَىٰ قَدَرٍ   يٰمُوسَىٰ } 40 { وَٱصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي }41
*

*شرح الكلمات:

قد أوتيت سؤلك1: أي مسؤولك من انشراح صدرك وتيسير أمرك وانحلال عقدة لسانك، وتنبئة أخيك.

ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى: أي أنعمنا عليك مرة أخرى قبل هذه.

ما يوحى: أي في شأنك وهو قوله: أن اقذفيه الخ.

في التابوت: أي الصندوق.

فاقذفيه في اليم: أي في نهر النيل.

ولتصنع على عيني2: تربى بمرأى مني ومحبة وإرادة.

على من يكفله: ليكمل له رضاعه.

وقتلت نفساً	: هو القبطي الذي قتلته بمصر وهو بيت فرعون.

فنجيناك من الغم: إذا استغفرتنا فغفرنا لك وأئتمروا بك ليقتلوك فنجيناك منهم.

وفتناك فتونا: أي اختبرناك اختبارا وابتليناك ابتلاء عظيما.

جئت على قدر3: أي جئت للوقت الذي أردنا إرسالك إلى فرعون.

واصطنعتك لنفسي: أي أنعمت عليك بتلك النعم اجتباءً منا لك لتحمل رسالتنا.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في حديث موسى مع ربه تعالى فقد تقدم أن موسى عليه السلام  سأل  ربه أموراً لتكون عوناً له على حمل رسالته فأجابه تعالى بقوله: في هذه   الآية [36] { قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } أي قد أعطيت ما   طلبت، { وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَىٰ } أي قبل هذه الطلبات   وهي أنه لما أمر فرعون بذبح أبناء بني إسرائيل 4{ إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَآ  5إِلَىٰ  أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَىٰ أَنِ ٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلتَّابُوتِ } أي في  الصندوق 6{  فَٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلْيَمِّ } أي نهر النيل { فَلْيُلْقِهِ  ٱلْيَمُّ  بِٱلسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ7 لَّهُ } فهذه  النجاة نعمة،  ونعمة أخرى تضمنها قوله تعالى: { وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ  مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي  } أي أضفيت عليك محبتي فأصبح من يراك يحبك، ونعمة أخرى  وهي: من أجل أن  تُربَّى وتغذى على مرأى مني وإرادة لي أرجعتك بتدبيري إلى  أمك لترضعك وتقر  عينها ولا تحزن على فراقك، وهو ما تضمنه قوله تعالى: {  إِذْ تَمْشِيۤ  أُخْتُكَ 8} فتقول: { هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَىٰ مَن  يَكْفُلُهُ } لكم أي  لارضاعه وتربيته. { فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَىٰ أُمِّكَ  كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُها  وَلاَ تَحْزَنَ } ، ونعمة أخرى وهي أعظم إنجاؤنا لك  من الغم الكبير بعد  قتلك النفس وائتمار آل فرعون على قتلك {  فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ ٱلْغَمِّ } من  القتل وغفرنا لك خطيئة القتل. وقوله  تعالى: { وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُوناً }9 أي  ابتليناك ابتلاءً عظيما وها هي ذي  خلاصته في الأرقام التالية:

1- حمل أمك بك في السنة التي يقتل فيها أطفال بني إسرائيل.

2- إلقاء أُمك بك في اليم.

3- تحريم المراضع عليك حتى رجعت إلى أمك.

4- أخذك بلحية فرعون وهمه بقتلك.

5- قتلك القبطي وائتمار آل فرعون بقتلك.

6- إقامتك في مدين وما عانيت من آلام الغربة.

7- ضلالك الطريق بأهلك وما أصابك من الخوف والتعب.

هذه  بعض ما يدخل تحت قوله تعالى: { وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُوناً } وقوله {   فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِيۤ أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ } ترعى غنم شعيب عشراً من السنين {   ثُمَّ جِئْتَ } من مدين إلى طور سينا { عَلَىٰ قَدَرٍ } منا مقدر ووعد   محدد ما كنت تعلمه حتى لاقيته. 			 			
واصطنعتك لنفسي أي  خلقتك وربيتك وابتليتك واتيت بك على موعد قدَّرْته  لأُحمِّلك عبء الرسالة  إلى فرعون وبني إسرائيل: إلى فرعون لتدعوه إلى  عبادتنا وإرسال بني إسرائيل  معك إلى أرض المعاد. وإلى بني إسرائيل  لهدايتهم وإصلاحهم وإعدادهم للإِسعاد  والإِكمال في الدارين إن هم آمنوا  واستقاموا.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- مظاهر لطف الله تعالى وحسن تدبيره في خلقه.

2- مظاهر اكرام الله تعالى ولطفه بعبده ورسوله موسى عليه السلام.

3- آية حب الله تعالى لموسى، وأثر ذلك في حب الناس له.

4- تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بإخباره في كتابه بمثل هذه الأحداث في قصص موسى عليه السلام.
____________________________
1 سؤل بمعنى مسؤول كخبز بمعنى مخبوز وأكل بمعنى مأكول.
2 الصنع هنا: بمعنى التربية والتنمية.
3 كما قال الشاعر:
نال الخلافة أو كانت له قدرا
كما أتى موسى ربه على قدر
4 أوحى الله تعالى إلى أم موسى: {أن اقذفيه..} الآية.
5 هذا إلهام لها أو منام إذ لم تكن نبيّة إجماعاً.
6 الساحل: الشاطىء، وهو ساحل معهود وهو الذي يقصده آل فرعون للسباحة. واللام في (فليلقه) لام التكوين الإلهي.
7 هذا العدو: فرعون عدو الله تعالى وعدو موسى وبني إسرائيل.
8 أخت موسى تسمى مريم بنت عمران.
9 الفتون: مصدر كالدخول والخروج وهو كالفتنة، وهي اضطراب حال المرء في مدة حياته.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (3)  
الحلقة (582)
تفسير سورة طه مكية 
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 349الى صــــ 356)

**{ ٱذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلاَ تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي } 42 { ٱذْهَبَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ } 43 { فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ } 44 { قَالاَ رَبَّنَآ إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَآ أَوْ أَن يَطْغَىٰ } 45 { قَالَ لاَ تَخَافَآ إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَآ أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَىٰ } 46 { فَأْتِيَاهُ   فَقُولاۤ إِنَّا رَسُولاَ رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِيۤ  إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَلاَ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ  وَٱلسَّلاَمُ  عَلَىٰ مَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } 47 { إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَآ أَنَّ ٱلْعَذَابَ عَلَىٰ مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ }48
*

*شرح الكلمات:

بآياتي: أي بالمعجزات التي آتيتك كالعصا واليد وغيرها.

ولا تنيا في ذكري: أي لا تفترا ولا تقصرا في ذكري فإنه سر الحياة وعونكما على أداء رسالتكما.

إنه طغى: تجاوز قدره بادعائه الألوهية والربوبية.

قولا لينا: أي خالياً من الغلظة والعنف.

لعله يتذكر: أي فيما تقولان فيهتدي إلى معرفتنا فيخشانا فيؤمن ويسلم ويرسل معكما بني إسرائيل.

يفرط علينا: أي يعجل بعقوبتنا قبل أن ندعوه ونبين له.

أو أن يطغى: أي يزداد طغياناً وظلما.

أسمع وأرى: أي أسمع ما تقولانه وما يقال لكما، وأرى ما تعملان وما يعمل لكما.

فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل: أي لنذهب بهم إلى أرض المعاد أرض أبيهم إبراهيم.

بآية: أي معجزة تدل على صدقنا في دعوتنا وأنا رسولا ربك حقاً وصدقاً.

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى: أي النجاة من العذاب في الدارين لمن آمن واتقى، إذ الهدى إيمانٌ وتقوى.

من كذب وتولى: أي كذب بالحق ودعوته وأعرض عنهما فلم يقبلهما.

معنى الكلمات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن موسى مع ربه تبارك وتعالى فقد أخبره  تعالى  في الآية السابقة أنه صنعه لنفسه، فأمره في هذه الآية بالذهاب مع  أخيه  هارون مزودين بآيات الله وهي حججه التي أعطاهما من العصا واليد  البيضاء.  ونهاهما عن التواني في ذكر الله بأن يضعفا في ذكر وعده ووعيده  فيقصرا في  الدعوة إليه تعالى فقال: { ٱذْهَبْ 1أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ2 بِآيَاتِي  وَلاَ  تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي } وبين لهما الى من يذهبا وعلة فقال: {  ٱذْهَبَآ  إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ } أي تجاوز قدره وتعدى حده من  إنسان يعبد  الله إلى إنسان كفار ادعى أنه رب وإله، وعلمهما اسلوب الدعوة  فقال لهما: {  فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً } أي خالياً من الغلظة  والجفا وسوء  الإِلقاء وعلل لذلك فقال { لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ  يَخْشَىٰ 3} أي رجاء  أن يتذكر معاني كلامكما وما تدعوانه إليه فيراجع نفسه  فيؤمن ويهتدي4 أو  يخشى العذاب إن بقي على كفره وظلمه فيسلم لكما بني  إسرائيل ويرسلهم معكما،  فأبدى موسى وأخوه هارون تخوفاً فقال ما أخبر تعالى  به عنهما في قوله: {  قَالاَ رَبَّنَآ إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ  عَلَيْنَآ } أي يعجل  بعقوبتنا بالضرب أو القتل، { أَوْ أَن يَطْغَىٰ 5} أي  يزداد طغياناً وظلماً.  فطمأنهما ربهما عز وجل بأنه معهما بنصره وتأييده  وهدايته إلى كل ما فيه  عزهما فقال لهما: { لاَ تَخَافَآ } أي من فرعون  وملائه: { إِنَّنِي  مَعَكُمَآ أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَىٰ } أسمع ما تقولان لفرعون  وما يقول لكما. وأرى  ما تعملان من عمل وما يعمل فرعون وإني أنصركما عليه  فأحق عملكما وأبطل  عمله. فاتياه إذاً ولا تترددا فقولا أي لفرعون { إِنَّا  رَسُولاَ رَبِّكَ }  أي إليك { فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ }  لنخرج بهما حيث أمر  الله، { وَلاَ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ } بقتل رجالهم واستحياء  نسائهم واستعمالهم في  أسوء الأعمال وأحطها، { قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن  6رَّبِّكَ } أي بحجة من  ربك دالة على أنا رسولا ربك إليك وأنه يأمرك  بالعدل والتوحيد وينهاك عن  الظلم والكفر ومنع بني إسرائيل من الخروج إلى  أرض المعاد معنا.
{ وَٱلسَّلاَمُ عَلَىٰ  مَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } أي واعلم يا فرعون أن  الأمان والسلامة يحصلان  لمن اتبع الهدى الذي جئناك به، فاتبع الهدى تسلم7،  وإلا فأنت عرضة للمخاوف  والهلاك والدمار وذلك لأنه { قَدْ أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْنَآ } أي أوحى إلينا ربنا،  { إِنَّا أَنَّ ٱلْعَذَابَ 8عَلَىٰ مَن  كَذَّبَ } بالحق الذي جئناك به {  وَتَوَلَّىٰ } عنه فأعرض عنه ولم يقبله  كبرياءً وعناداً.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- عظم شأن الذكر بالقلب واللسان والجوارح أي بالطاعة فعلاً وتركاً.

2- وجوب مراعاة الحكمة في دعوة الناس إلى ربهم.

3- تقرير معية الله تعالى مع أوليائه وصالحي عباده بنصرهم وتأييدهم.

4- تقرير أن السلامة من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة هي من نصيب متبعي الهدى.

5- شرعية إتيان الظالم وأمره ونهيه والصبر على أذاه.

6- عدم المؤاخذة على الخوف حيث وجدت أسبابه.
_______________________
1 يروى أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: الآيات التسع. وهذا باعتبار ما يكون وإلاّ فما حصل هو آية العصا واليد لا غير.
2 ولا تنيا؛ أي: ولا تضعفا. يقال: وني يني ونىً أي: ضعف في العمل. أي: لا تني أنت وأبلغ هارون أن لا يني.
3 لعل: حرف ترج ولكن هي هنا بالنسبة إلى موسى وهارون معناه: لعل رجاءكما وطمعكما. فالتوقع فيها إنما هو راجع إلى جهة البشر.
4 لقد تذكر فرعون وخشي وذلك ساعة غرقه ولم ينفعه ذلك إذ قال: آمنت أنه لا إله إلاّ الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل.
5 قوله تعالى: {قالا ربنا إنا نخاف} الخ هذه بداية كلام موسى وهارون بعد أن  انتهى كلام موسى مع ربه وحده. قبل أن يصل إلى مصر، ومعنى: يفرط يبادر  بعقوبتهما ويعجلها، يقال: فرط منه أمر أي: بدر، وأفرط: أسرف وفرط: ترك  وأضاع، وفي الآية دليل عدم المؤاخذة بالخوف مما من شأنه أن يخاف، ولكن لا  يمنع من عبادة الله تعالى التي هي علّة الخلق والوجود.
6 هي اليد والعصا.
7 والسلام هنا ليس سلام تحية.
8 قوله تعالى: {إن العذاب على من كذّب وتولّى} هذه أرجى أية للموحدين لأنهم لم يكذّبوا ولم يتولوا.
_________________
**{ قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يٰمُوسَىٰ } 49 { قَالَ رَبُّنَا ٱلَّذِيۤ أَعْطَىٰ كُلَّ شَيءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَىٰ } 50 { قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ ٱلْقُرُونِ ٱلأُولَىٰ } 51 { قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لاَّ يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلاَ يَنسَى } 52 { ٱلَّذِي   جَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ مَهْداً وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلاً  وَأَنزَلَ  مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِّن  نَّبَاتٍ  شَتَّىٰ } 53 { كُلُواْ وَٱرْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذٰلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لأُوْلِي ٱلنُّهَىٰ } 54 { مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَىٰ }55
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أعطى كل شيء خلقه: أي خلقه الذي هو عليه متميز به عن غيره.

ثم هدى: أي الحيوان منه إلى طلب مطعمه ومشربه ومسكنه ومنكحه.

قال  فما بال القرون الأولى: أي قال فرعون لموسى ليصرفه عن ادلائه بالحجج  حتى  لا يفتضح فما بال القرون الأولى كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود في عبادتهم  الأوثان؟

قال علمها عند ربي: أي علم أعمالهم وجزائهم عليها عند ربي دعنا من هذا فإنه لا يعنينا.

في  كتاب لا يضل ربي: أي أعمال تلك الأمم في كتاب محفوظ عند ربي وسيجزيهم   بأعمالهم إن ربي لا يخطىء ولا ينسى فإن عذب أو أخر العذاب فإن ذلك لحكمة   اقتضت منه ذلك.

مهاداً وسلك لكم فيها سبلاً: مهاداً، فراشاً وسلك: سهل، وسبلاً طرقاً.

أزواجاً من نبات شتى: أزواجاً: أصنافاً: شتى: مختلفة الألوان والطعوم.

إن في ذلك لآيات: لدلائل واضحات على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته.

لأولي النهى: أي أصحاب العقول لأن النُهية العقل وسمي نهية لأنه ينهى صاحبه عن ارتكاب القبائح كالشرك والمعاصي.

منها خلقناكم: أي من الأرض وفيها نعيدكم بعد الموت ومنها نخرجكم عند البعث يوم القيامة.

تارة أخرى: أي مرة أخرى إذ الأولى كانت خلقاً من طين الأرض وهذه إخراجاً من الأرض.

معنى الآيات:

السياق  الكريم في الحوار الذي دار بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون إذ وصل  موسى وأخوه  إلى فرعون ودَعَوَاهُ إلى الله تعالى ليؤمن به ويعبده وبأسلوب  هادئ لين  كما أمرهما الله تعالى: فقالا له:{ وَٱلسَّلاَمُ عَلَىٰ مَنِ  ٱتَّبَعَ ٱلْهُدَىٰ إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَآ أَنَّ ٱلْعَذَابَ عَلَىٰ  مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ } [طه:  47-48] ولم يقولا له لا سلام عليك، ولا  أنت مكذب ومعذب. وهنا قال لهما  فرعون ما أخبر به تعالى في قوله: { قَالَ  فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يٰمُوسَىٰ }؟  أفرد اللعين موسى بالذكر لإدلائه عليه  بنعمة التربية في بيته ولأنه الرسول  الأول فأجابه موسى بما أخبر تعالى به  بقوله: { رَبُّنَا ٱلَّذِيۤ 1أَعْطَىٰ  كُلَّ شَيءٍ خَلْقَهُ2 ثُمَّ هَدَىٰ  } أي كل مخلوق خلقه الذي هو عليه متميز  به من شكل ولون وصفة وذات ثم هدى  الأحياء من مخلوقاته إلى طلب رزقها من  طعام وشراب، وطلب بقائها بما سن لها  وهداها إليه من طرق التناسل إبقاء  لأنواعها. وهنا وقد أفحم موسى فرعون  وقطع حجته بما ألهمه الله من علم وبيان  قال فرعون صارفاً موسى عن المقصود  خشية الفضيحة من الهزيمة أمام ملائه  قال: { فَمَا بَالُ3 ٱلْقُرُونِ  ٱلأُولَىٰ } أخبرنا عن قوم نوح وهود وصالح  وقد كانوا يعبدون الأوثان. وعرف  موسى أن اللعين يريد صرفه عن الحقيقة فقال  له ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {  عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ4 لاَّ  يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلاَ يَنسَى  5} فإن ما سألت عنه لا يعنينا فعلم حال تلك  الأمم الخالية عند ربي في لوح  محفوظ عنده وسيجزيها بعملها، وما عجل لها من  العقوبة أو أخر إنما لحكمة  يعلمها فإن ربي لا يخطئ ولا ينسى وسيجزي كلاً  بكسبه.
ثم أخذ موسى يصف ربه  ويعرفهم به وهي فرصة سنحت فقال { ٱلَّذِي جَعَلَ  لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ مَهْداً }  أي فراشاً مبسوطة للحياة عليها { وَسَلَكَ  لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلاً } أي سهل  لكم للسير عليا طرقا تمكنكم من الوصول إلى  حاجاتكم فوقها، { وَأَنزَلَ  مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً } وهو المطر المكون  للأنهار والمغذي الممد للآبار.  هذا هو ربي وربكم فاعرفوه واعبدوه ولا  تعبدوا معه سواه. وقوله تعالى: {  فَأَخْرَجْنَا 6بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِّن  نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّىٰ } أي بالمطر أزواجاً  أي أصنافاً من نباتٍ شتى أي مختلفة  الألوان والطعوم والروائح والخصائص. كان  هذا من قول الله تعالى تتميماً  لكلام موسى وتذكيراً لأهل مكة المتجاهلين  لله وحقه في التوحيد. وقوله: {  كُلُواْ وَٱرْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ } أي مما  ذكرنا لكم من أزواج النبات  وارعوا إبلكم وأغنامكم وسائر بهائمكم واشكروا  لنا هذا الإِنعام بعبادتنا  وترك عبادة غيرنا. وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ فِي  ذٰلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لأُوْلِي  ٱلنُّهَىٰ } أي إن في ذلك المذكور من إنزال المطر  وإنبات النبات لتغذية  الإِنسان والحيوان لدلالات على قدرة الله وعلمه  وحكمته ورحمته وأنه بذلك  مستحق للعبادة دون سواه إلا أن هذه الدلائل لا  يعقلها إلا أصحاب العقول  وذوو النهى فهم الذي يستدلون بها علم معرفة الله  ووجوب عبادته وترك عبادة  غيره. وقوله تعالى: { مِنْهَا 7 نخرجكم تارة اخرى8} أي من الأرض التي  فيها  حياة النبات والحيوان خلقناكم أي بخلق أصلكم الأول وهو آدم، وفيها  نعيدكم  بالموت فتقبرون أحياء للحساب والجزاء بالنعيم المقيم أو العذاب  المهين  بحسب صفات نفوسكم فذو النفس الطاهرة ينعم وذو النفس الخبيثة من  الشرك  والمعاصي يعذب.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تعين إجابة السائل ولتكن بالعلم الصحيح النافع.

2- تقرير مبدأ من حسن9 إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه.

3- تنزه الرب تعالى عن الخطأ والنسيان.

4- الاستدلال بالآيات الكونية على الخالق عزوجل وقدرته وألوهيته.

5- احترام العقول وتقديرها لأنها تعقل 10صاحبها دون الباطل والشر.

6- تسمية العقل نهية لأنه ينهى صاحبه عن القبائح.
_________________________
1 أعلمه عليه السلام بأنّ ربه تعالى يعرف بصفاته لا بذاته ولا باسم يعرف به  ولم يقل له موسى: إنه الله، لأنّ الاسم العلم لا يهدي إلى معرفته تعالى  كما تهدي إليه الصفات العُلى التي لا يقدر فرعون على جحدها وإنكارها.
2 قال ابن عباس: أعطى كل زوج من جنسه ثمّ هداه إلى منكحه ومطعمه ومشربه  ومسكنه. وقال مجاهد: أعطى كل شيء صورته ولم يجعل خلق الإنسان في خلق  البهائم، ولا خلق البهائم في خلق الإنسان. قال الشاعر:
وله في كل شيء خلقه
وكذا الله ما شاء فعل
3البال: الحال أي: ما حالها وما شأنها؟ فأعلمه موسى عليه السلام أن علمها  عند الله أي: إن ما سألت عنه من علم الغيب الذي استأثر الله به درن سواه.
4 في هذه الآية دليل على مشروعية كتابة العلوم وتدوينها، حتى لا تنسى فتضيع  وفي الحديث مشاهد آخر ففي صحيح مسلم قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ "لما قضى الله الخلق كتب في كتاب على نفسه فهو موضوع عنده. إن  رحمتي تغلب غضبي".
5 الضلال: الخطأ في العلم شبّه بخطإ الطريق، والنسيان: عدم تذكر الأمر المعلوم في الذهن.
6 في الكلام التفات من ضمير الغيبة إلى ضمير التكلم والخطاب تنويعاً للأسلوب وتحريكاً للضمير الجامد.
7 بمناسبة ذكر دلائل وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لألوهيته دون  سواه ذكّرهم بعقيدة البعث والجزاء مستدلاً عليها بقدرة الله تعالى وعلمه.
8 تجمع التارة على تارات كالمرة على المرّات، والتارة: اسم جامد غير مشتق.
9 هذا حديث الصحيح: "من حسن إسلام المرء تركه مالا يعنيه".
10 تعقل: أي: تحجزه أو تصرفه عما يضرّ حالاً أو مآلاً.
****************************
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (4)  
الحلقة (583)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 356الى صــــ 360)

**{ وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَىٰ } 56 { قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } 57 { فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّ  كَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَٱجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِداً لاَّ نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلاَ أَنتَ مَكَاناً سُوًى } 58 { قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ ٱلزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ ٱلنَّاسُ ضُحًى } 59 { فَتَوَلَّىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَىٰ }60
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أريناه  آياتنا كلها: أي أبصرناه حججنا وأدلتنا على حقيقة ما أرسلنا به  رسولينا  موسى وهارون إليه كلها فرفضها وأبى أن يصدق بأنهما رسولين إليه من  رب  العالمين.

من أرضنا: أي أرض مصر التي فرعون ملك عليها.

بسحرك يا موسى: يشير إلى العصا واليد البيضاء.

مكاناً سوى: أي مكان عدل بيننا وبينك ونَصَفٍ، صالحاً للمباراة بحيث يكون ساحة كبرى مكشوفة مستوية يرى ما فيها كل ناظر إليها.

يوم الزينة: أي يوم عيد يتزينون فيه ويقعدون عن العمل.

وأن يحشر الناس ضحى: أي وأن يؤتى بالناس من كل أنحاء البلاد للنظر في المباراة.

فتولى فرعون: أي انصرف من مجلس الحوار بينه وبين موسى وهارون في كبرياء وإعراض.

فجمع كيده: أي ذوى كيده وقوته من السحرة.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحوار بين موسى وهارون من جهة وفرعون وملائه من  جهة  أخرى فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ } أي أرينا فرعون {  آيَاتِنَا  كُلَّهَا } أي أدلتنا وحججنا 1على أن موسى وهارون رسولان من  (قبلنا)  أرسلناهما إليه، فكذب برسالتهما وأبى الاعتراف بهما، وقال ما أخبر  تعالى به  عنه: { قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا 2} أي يا موسى { لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ  أَرْضِنَا }  أي منازلنا وديارنا ومملكتنا { بِسِحْرِكَ } الذي انقلبت به  عصاك حية تسعى،  { فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّ  كَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَٱجْعَلْ  بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ  مَوْعِداً } نتقابل فيه، { لاَّ نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ  وَلاَ أَنتَ مَكَاناً  سُوًى }3 عدلاً بيننا وبينك يكون من الاعتدال  والاتساع بحيث كل من ينظر إليه  يرى ما يجرى فيه من المباراة بيننا وبينك.  فأجاب موسى بما أخبر تعالى به  عنه فقال: { مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ ٱلزِّينَةِ  } وهو يوم عيد للأقباط يتجملون  فيه ويقعدون عن العمل، { وَأَن يُحْشَرَ  ٱلنَّاسُ ضُحًى 4} أي في يوم يجمع  فيه الناس ضحى للتفرج في المباراة من كل  أنحاء الممكلة وهنا تولى فرعون  بمعنى انصرف من مجلس المحاورة وكله كبر  وعناد فجمع قواته من السحرة لإِنفاذ  كيده في موسى وهارون. وفي الآيات  التالية تظهر الحقيقة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان كبر فرعون وصلفه وطغيانه.

2- للسحر آثار وله مدارس يتعلم فيها ورجال يحذقونه ويعلمونه.

3- مشروعية المبارزة والمباراة لإِظهار الحق وإبطال الباطل.

4- مشروعية اختيار المكان والزمان اللائق للقتال والمباراة ونحوهما.
___________________________
1 أي: الدالة على وجود الله تعالى ووجوب ألوهيته وعلى صحة نبوّة موسى وهارون.
2 لما رأى الآيات وبهرته احتال في دفعها اللعين بدعواه أن موسى جاء ليخرج  فرعون وقومه من بلادهم ليستقل بها دونهم، وهذا من الكذب السياسي الممقوت.
3 قرأ حفص (سُوى) كطوى بضم السين، وقرأ نافع (سوى) بكسرها كطوى، والكسر أفصح. أي: وسطاً في المدينة لا يشق على من يأتيه.
4 اختار موسى اليوم والساعة، وهي: الضحى لعلمه أنه سيغلب السحرة ويهزمون  أمامه، فأحب أن يكون الوقت مناسباً الكثرة المتفرّجين ووضوح الرأي لهم في  شباب النهار (الضحى) .
****************************
**{ قَالَ لَهُمْ مُّوسَىٰ وَيْلَكُمْ لاَ تَفْتَرُواْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً فَيُسْحِتَكُم بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ } 61 { فَتَنَازَعُوۤاْ أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّواْ ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ } 62 { قَالُوۤاْ   إِنْ هَـٰذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِّنْ   أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ ٱلْمُثْلَىٰ } 63 { فَأَجْمِعُواْ كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ٱئْتُواْ صَفّاً وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ ٱلْيَوْمَ مَنِ ٱسْتَعْلَىٰ } 64 { قَالُواْ يٰمُوسَىٰ إِمَّآ أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّآ أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَىٰ } 65 { قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُواْ فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَىٰ }66
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ويلكم: دعاء عليهم معناه: ألزمكم الله الويل وهو الهلاك.

فيسحتكم بعذاب: أي يهلككم بعذاب من عنده.

فتنازعوا أمرهم: أي في شأن موسى وهارون أي هل هما رسولان أو ساحران.

وأسروا النجوى: وهي قولهم: إن هذان لساحران يريدان الخ...

بطريقتكم المثلى: أي ويغلبا على طريقة قومكم وهما أشرافهم وساداتهم.

فأجمعوا كيدكم: أي أحكموا أمر كيدكم حتى لا تختلفوا فيه.

قد أفلح من استعلى: أي قد فاز من غلب.

إما أن تلقي: أي عصاك.

فخيل  إليه أنها تسعى: أي فخيل إلى موسى أنها حية تسعى، لأنهم طلوها  بالزئبق  فلما 	ضربت الشمس عليها اضطربت واهتزت فخيل إلى موسى أنها تتحرك.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحوار الدائر بين موسى عليه السلام والسحرة الذين جمعهم   فرعون للمباراة فأخبر تعالى عن موسى أنه قال لهم مخوفاً إياهم علهم  يتوبون:  { وَيْلَكُمْ1 لاَ تَفْتَرُواْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً } أي لا  تتقولوا على  الله فتنسبوا إليه ما هو كذب { فَيُسْحِتَكُم 2بِعَذَابٍ } أي  يهلككم بعذاب  إبادة واستئصال، { وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ } أي خسر من  كذب على الله  أو على الناس. ولما سمعوا كلام موسى هذا اختلفوا فيما بينهم  هل صاحب هذا  الكلام ساحر أو هو كلام رسول من في السماء؟ وهو ما أخبر  تعالى به عنهم في  قوله:

{  فَتَنَازَعُوۤاْ  3 أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ } وقوله { وَأَسَرُّواْ   ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ } أي أخفوا ما تناجوا به بينهم وهو ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {   إِنْ4 هَـٰذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ } أي موسى وهارون { يُرِيدَانِ أَن   يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِّنْ أَرْضِكُمْ } أي دياركم المصرية، { وَيَذْهَبَا   بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ ٱلْمُثْلَىٰ5 } أي باشرافكم وساداتكم من بني إسرائيل  وغيرهم  فيتابعوهما على ما جاءا به ويدينون بدينهما، وعليه فأجمعوا أمركم  حتى لا  تختلفوا فيما بينكم، { ثُمَّ ٱئْتُواْ صَفّاً } واحدا متراصاً، {  وَقَدْ  أَفْلَحَ ٱلْيَوْمَ مَنِ ٱسْتَعْلَىٰ } أي غلب، وهذا بعد أن اتفقوا  على  أسلوب المباراة قالوا بأمر فرعون: { يٰمُوسَىٰ إِمَّآ أَن تُلْقِيَ }  عصاك،  وإما أن نلقي نحن فنكون أول من ألقى. فقال لهم موسى: { بَلْ  أَلْقُواْ } ،  فالقوا عندئذ { فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ } وكانت  ألوفاً فغطت  الساحة وهي تتحرك وتضطرب لأنها مطلية بالزئبق فلما سخنت بحر  الشمس صارت  تتحرك وتضطرب الأمر الذي خيل فيه لموسى أنها تسعى (باقي الحديث  في الآيات  بعد).

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- حرمة الكذب على الله تعالى، وإنه ذنب عظيم يسبب دمار الكاذب وخسرانه.

2- من مكر الإِنسان وخداعه6 أن يحول القضية الدينية البحتة إلى سياسة خوفاً من التأثير على النفوس فتؤمن وتهتدي إلى الحق.

3-  معية الله تعالى لموسى وهارون تجلت في تصرفات موسى إذ الإذن لهم  بالإِلقاء  أولا من الحكمة وذلك أن الذي يبقى في نفوس المتفرجين والنظارة  هو المشهد  الأخير والكلمة الأخيرة التي تقال.. لا سيما في موقف كهذا.
______________________________  ______
1 الويل: الهلاك وهو شبه مصدر، ونصبه إما على تقدير: ألزمهم الله أو على النداء أي: يا ويلهم. كقوله: {يا ويلنا من بعثنا) .
2 سحت وأسحت بمعنى، وأصله من استقصاء الشعر في إزالته قرأ أهل الكوفة:  (فيُسحتكم) بضم الياء من أسحت، وقرا أهل الحجاز بفتح الياء من: سحت قال  الشاعر:
وعض زمان يا ابن مروان لم يدع
من المال إلاّ مُسحتا أو مجلّفا
والشاهد في: مسحت من أسحت.
3 التنازع: مشتق من جذب الدلو من البئر وجذب الثوب من الجسد والتنازع تفاعل  إذ كل ذي رأي يريد نزع رأي صاحبه لرأيه لما يراه من الصواب.
4 قراءة الجمهور بكسر إنّ وتشديد النون، وبلغ الخلاف في هذا الحرف أشدّه  فبلغوا فيه إلى ستة تخريجات أمثلها: أن (إن) حرف جواب بمعنى نعم قال  الشاعر:
ويقلن شيب علا
ك وقد كبرت فقلت إنّه
والشاهد في إنه جواب لما في البيت من كلام، والهاء في إنه هاء السكت، وشاهد  آخر وهو: أنّ عبد الله بن الزبير قال لأعرابي استجداه فلم يعطه: إنّ  وراكبها. لما قال الأعرابي: لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك. فقوله: إن: أي: نعم  وراكبها أي: ملعون كذلك.
5 المثلى: مؤنث: الأمثل، من المثالية التي هي حسن الحال. أراد فرعون إثارة الحمية في قومه ليدافعوا عن عاداتهم وشرائعهم وأخلاقهم.
6 المراد به الإنسان الذي لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه ولا يتحلى بالصبر والتقوى.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (5)  
الحلقة (584)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 360الى صــــ 364)

**{ فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَىٰ } 67 { قُلْنَا لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } 68 { وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوۤاْ إِنَّمَا صَنَعُواْ كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلاَ يُفْلِحُ ٱلسَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَىٰ } 69 { فَأُلْقِيَ ٱلسَّحَرَةُ سُجَّداً قَالُوۤاْ آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَىٰ } 70 { قَالَ   آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ ءَاذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ ٱلَّذِي   عَلَّمَكُمُ ٱلسِّحْرَ فَلأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ  مِّنْ  خِلاَفٍ وَلأُصَلِّبَنَّ  كُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ ٱلنَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ   أَيُّنَآ أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَىٰ }71
*

*شرح الكلمات:

فأوجس في نفسه خيفة: أي أحس بالخوف في نفسه.

أنت الأعلى: أي الغالب المنتصر.

تلقف: أي تبتلع بسرعة ما صنع السحرة من تلك الحبال والعصي.

كيد ساحر: أي كيد سحر لا بقاء له ولا ثبات.

لا يفلح الساحر: أي لا يفوز بمطلوبه حيثما كان.

فألقي السحرة سجداً: أي ألقوا بأنفسهم ورؤوسهم على الأرض ساجدين.

إنه لكبيركم: أي لمعلمكم الذي علمكم السحر.

من خلاف: أي يد يمنى مع رجل يسرى.

في جذوع النخل: أي على أخشاب النخل.

أينا أشد عذاباً وأبقى: يعني نفسه - لعنه الله - ورب موسى أشد عذاباً وأدومه على مخالفته وعصيانه.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحديث عن المباراة التي بين موسى عليه السلام وسحرة  فرعون  إنه لما ألقى السحرة حبالهم وعصيهم وتحركت واضطربت وامتلأت بها  الساحة شعر  موسى بخوف في نفسه فأوحى إليه ربه تعالى في نفس اللحظة: { لاَ  تَخَفْ  إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } أي الغالب القاهر لهم.

هذا  ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى [67] فأوجس1 في نفسه خيفة موسى والثانية  [68] {  قُلْنَا لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } وقوله تعالى: {  وَأَلْقِ2  مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوۤاْ } أي تبتلع بسرعة  وعلل لذلك  فقال: { إِنَّمَا صَنَعُواْ كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ3 } أي هو مكر وخدعة  من ساحر {  وَلاَ يُفْلِحُ ٱلسَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَىٰ } أي لا يفوز الساحر  بما أراد ولا  يظفر به أبداً لأنه مجرد تخيلات يريها غيره. وليس لها حقيقة  ثابتة لا  تتحول ولما شاهد السحرة ابتلاع العصا لكل حبالهم وعصيتهم عرفوا  أن ما جاء  به موسى ليس سحراً وإنما هو معجزة سماوية ألقوا بأنفسهم على  الأرض ساجدين  لله رب العالمين لما بهر نفوسهم من عظمة المعجزة وقالوا في  وضوح { آمَنَّا  بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَىٰ }. وهنا صاح فرعون مزمجراً  مهدداً ليتلافى في  نظره شر الهزيمة فقال للسحرة { آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ  أَنْ ءَاذَنَ لَكُمْ }  بذلك { إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ 4} أي معلمكم العظيم {  ٱلَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ  ٱلسِّحْرَ } فتواطأتهم معه على الهزيمة. {  فَلأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِّنْ خِلاَفٍ } تعذيباً  وتنكيلاً فاقطع يمين أحدكم مع يسرى  رجليه، أو العكس { وَلأُصَلِّبَنَّ  كُمْ  5فِي جُذُوعِ ٱلنَّخْلِ } أي  لأشدنكم على أخشاب النخل وأترككم معلقين  عبرة ونكالا لغيركم {  وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَآ أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً  وَأَبْقَىٰ } أي أدومه: رب موسى  الذي آمنتم به أو أنا " فرعون عليه لعائن  الله ".

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- الشعور بالخوف والإِحساس به عند معاينة أسبابه لا يقدح في الإِيمان.

2- تقرير أن ما يظهر السحرة من تحويل الشيء إلى آخر إنما هو مجرد تخييل لا حقيقة له.

3- حرمة السحر لأنه تزوير وخداع.

4- قوة تأثير المعجزة في نفس السحرة لما ظهر لهم من الفرق بين الآية والسحر.

5- شجاعة المؤمن لا يرهبها خوف بقتل ولا بصلب.
________________________
1 (أوجس) : أي أحس ووجد أي: خاف أن يفتتن الناس قبل أن يلقي العصا.
2 لم يقل له: ألق العصا لأن فيها إكباراً لشأن العصا وأنها بحق قادرة على إبطال باطل السحرة.
3 قرأ الجمهور: {كيد ساحر} وقرأ بعضهم: {كيد سحر} بكسر السين أي: كيد ذي  سحر، وكيد: خبر مرفوع، والمبتدأ: ما الموصولية في قوله: {إن ما صنعوا}  وصنعوا: صلتها، وكيد: الخبر. وقرىء بنصب كيد على أنّ ما كافة. وكيد معمول  لصنعوا.
4 أراد فرعون بقوله هذا التشبيه على الناس والتمويه حتى لا يتبعوا السحرة  فيؤمنوا كإيمانهم لا أنّ موسى استاذهم في السحر وأنه أحذق منهم له وأعلم  منهم به.
5 حروف الجر تتناوب، والفاء هنا: (في جذع النخل) بمعنى: على. قال الشاعر:
هم صلبوا العبديّ في جذع نخلة
فلا عطست شيبان إلاّ بأجدعا
******************************  ***
**{ قَالُواْ   لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَىٰ مَا جَآءَنَا مِنَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَٱلَّذِي   فَطَرَنَا فَٱقْضِ مَآ أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَـٰذِهِ ٱلْحَيَاةَ   ٱلدُّنْيَآ } 72 { إِنَّآ آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَآ أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلسِّحْرِ وَٱللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ } 73 { إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِماً فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لاَ يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلاَ يَحْيَىٰ } 74 { وَمَن يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِناً قَدْ عَمِلَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱلدَّرَجَاتُ ٱلْعُلَىٰ } 75 { جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذٰلِكَ جَزَآءُ مَن تَزَكَّىٰ }76
*

*شرح الكلمات:

لن نؤثرك: أي لن نفضلك ونختارك.

والذي فطرنا: أي خلقنا ولم نكن شيئاً.

فاقض ما أنت قاض: أي اصنع ما قلت إنك تصنعه بنا.

والله خير وأبقى: أي خير منك ثواباً إذا أطيع وأبقى منك عذاباً إذا عصى.

مجرما: مجرما أي على نفسه مفسداً لها بآثار الشرك والكفر والمعاصي.

جزاء من تزكى: أي ثواب من تتطهر من آثار الشرك والمعاصي وذلك بالإِيمان والعمل الصالح.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق مع فرعون والسحرة المؤمنين أنه لما هددهم فرعون بالقتل  والصلب  على جذوع النخل لإِيمانهم بالله وكفرهم به وهو الطاغوت قالوا له ما  أخبر  تعالى به عنهم في هذه الآية [72] { قَالُواْ لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ } يا  فرعون {  عَلَىٰ مَا جَآءَنَا مِنَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ } الدلائل والحجج القاطعة  على أن  رب 1موسى وهارون هو الرب الحق الذي تجب عبادته وطاعته فلن نختارك  على الذي  خلقنا فنؤمن بك ونكفر به لن يكون هذا أبداً واقض ما أنت عازم على  قضائه  علينا من القتل والصلب. { إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَـٰذِهِ ٱلْحَيَاةَ  ٱلدُّنْيَآ  } في هذه الحياة الدنيا لما لك من السلطان فيها أما الآخرة  فسوف يقضى عليك  فيها بالخلد في العذاب المهين.

وأكدوا  إيمانهم في غير خوف ولا وجل فقالوا: { إِنَّآ آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا }  أي  خالقنا ورازقنا ومدبر أمرنا { لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا } أي  ذنوبنا، {  وَمَآ أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلسِّحْرِ } أي من تعلمه  والعمل به،  ونحن لا نريد ذلك ولا شك أن فرعون كان قد ألزمهم بتعلم السحر  والعمل به من  أجل محاربة موسى وهارون لما رأى من معجزة العصا واليد.  وقولهم { وَٱللَّهُ  خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ } أي خير ثوابا وجزاء حسنا لمن آمن  به وعمل صالحاً،  وأبقى عذاباً لمن كفر به وآمن بغيره وعصاه. هذا ما دلت  عليه الآيتان [72] و  [73].

أما  الآية الثالثة [74] وهي قوله تعالى: { إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ   مُجْرِماً 2} أي على نفسه بإفسادها بالشرك والمعاصي { فَإِنَّ لَهُ   جَهَنَّمَ 3لاَ يَمُوتُ فِيهَا 4وَلاَ يَحْيَىٰ } فيستريح من العذاب فيها، {   وَلاَ يَحْيَىٰ } حياة يسعد فيها.

وقولهم  { وَمَن يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِناً قَدْ عَمِلَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي مؤمناً  به  كافراً بالطاغوت قد عمل بشرائعه فأدى الفرائض واجتنب المناهي {   فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ 5لَهُمُ } جزاء إيمانهم وعملهم الصالح { ٱلدَّرَجَاتُ   ٱلْعُلَىٰ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ } أي في جنات عدن { تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا   ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا } لا يموتون ولا يخرجون منها، { وَذٰلِكَ   جَزَآءُ مَن تَزَكَّىٰ } أي تتطهر بالإِيمان وصالح الأعمال بعد تخليه عن   الشرك والخطايا والذنوب. لا شك أن هذا العلم الذي عليه السحرة كان قد حصل   لهم من طريق دعوة موسى وهارون إذ أقاموا بينهم زمناً طويلاً.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- لا يؤثر الكفر على الإِيمان والباطل على الحق والخرافة على الدين الصحيح إلا أحمق جاهل.

2- تقرير مبدأ أن عذاب الدنيا يتحمل ويصبر عليه بالنظر إلى عذاب الآخرة.

3-  الاكراه نوعان: ما كان بالضرب الذي لا يطاق يغفر لصاحبه وما كان لمجرد   تهديد ومطالبة فإنه لا يغفر إلا بالتوبة الصادقة وإكراه السحرة كان من   النوع الآخر.

4- بيان جزاء كل من الكفر والمعاصي، والإِيمان والعمل الصالح في الدار الآخرة.
________________________
1 روي أن آسيا امرأة فرعون لما بدأت المباراة قالت لهم: أخبروني عمّن يغلب  فأخبرت أن موسى وهارون غلبا فقالت: آمنت بربّ موسى وهرون. فأمر فرعون بأعظم  صخرة فإذا أصرّت على قولها قألقوها عليها فلما أتوها رفعت بصرها إلى  السماء فرأت منزلها في الجنة بعد أن قالت {ربّ ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة  ونجني من فرعون وعمله ونجني من القوم الظالمين} وخرجت روحها فألقيت عليها  الصخرة وهي جسد لا روح فيها استجاب الله لها عليها السلام.
2 المجرم: فاعل الجريمة، وهي المعصية، والفعل الخبيث، والمجرم في اصطلاح القرآن: الكافر غالباً.
3 اللام في: له جهنم لام الاستحقاق أي: هو صائر إليها لا محالة.
4 لا يموت فيها ولا يحيى، لأن عذابها متجدد فيها فلا هو ميّت لأنه يحس  بالعذاب ولا هو حي لأنه في حالة الموت أهون منها، وهذا كقول عباس بن مرداس:
وقد كنت في الحرب ذا تُدْرَءٍ
فلم أُعط شيئاً ولم أمنع
5 {فأولئك..} الآية أوتي باسم الإشارة إلى أنهم أحياء بهذا النعيم في جنات ويؤكده قوله {ذلك جزاء من تزكى} .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (6)  
الحلقة (585)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 365الى صــــ 371)

**{ وَلَقَدْ   أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَٱضْرِبْ لَهُمْ   طَرِيقاً فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ يَبَساً لاَّ تَخَافُ دَرَكاً وَلاَ تَخْشَىٰ } 77 { فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ } 78 { وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَىٰ } 79 { يٰبَنِي   إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُمْ مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُم  ْ   جَانِبَ ٱلطُّورِ ٱلأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْمَنَّ   وَٱلسَّلْوَىٰ } 80 { كُلُواْ   مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ   عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَىٰ } 81 { وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحَاً ثُمَّ ٱهْتَدَىٰ }82
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أن أسر بعبادي: أي سر ليلاً من أرض مصر.

طريقاً في البحر يبساً: طريقاً في وسط البحر يابساً لا ماء فيه.

لا تخاف دركاً: أي لا تخش أن يدركك فرعون، ولا تخشى غرقاً.

فغشيهم من اليم: أي فغطاهم من ماء البحر ما غطاهم حتى غرقوا فيه.

وأضل فرعون قومه: أي بدعائهم إلى الإِيمان به والكفر بالله رب العالمين.

وما هدى: أي لم يهدهم كما وعدهم بقوله:{ وَمَآ أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ ٱلرَّشَادِ } [غافر: 29].

جانب الطور الأيمن: أي لأجل إعطاء موسى التوراة التي فيها نظام حياتهم دينا ودنيا.

المن والسلوى: المن: شيء أبيض كالثلج، والسلوى طائر يقال له السماني1.

ولا تطغوا فيه: أي بالإِسراف فيه، وعدم شكر الله تعالى عليه.

ثم اهتدى: أي بالاستقامة على الإِيمان والتوحيد والعمل الصالح حتى الموت.

معنى الآيات:

إنه  بعد الجدال الطويل والخصومة الشديدة التي دامت زمناً غير قصير وأبى  فيها  فرعون وقومه قبول الحق والإِذعان له أوحى تعالى إلى موسى عليه السلام  بما  أخبر به في قوله عز وجل: { وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ }  وبأي شيء  أوحى إليه. بالسرى ببني إسرائيل وهو قوله تعالى { وَلَقَدْ  أَوْحَيْنَآ  إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي } قوله { فَٱضْرِبْ  لَهُمْ طَرِيقاً  فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ يَبَساً }2 أي اجعل لهم طريقاً في وسط  البحر، وذلك حاصل بعد  ضربه البحر بالعصي فانفلق البحر فرقتين والطريق وسطه  يابساً لا ماء فيه حتى  اجتاز بنو إسرائيل البحر، ولما تابعهم فرعون ودخل  البحر بجنود أطبق الله  تعالى عليهم البحر فأغرقهم أجمعين، بعد أن نجى موسى  وبني إسرائيل، وهو معنى  قوله تعالى: { فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ3 فِرْعَوْنُ  بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِّنَ  ٱلْيَمِّ } أي من ماء البحر { مَا  غَشِيَهُمْ 4} أي الشيء العظيم من مياه  البحر. وقوله لموسى { لاَّ تَخَافُ  دَرَكاً 5وَلاَ تَخْشَىٰ } أي لا تخاف أن  يدركك فرعون من ورائك ولا تخشى  غرقاً في البحر.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَىٰ 6} إخبار منه  تعالى  أن فرعون أضل أتباعه حيث حرمهم من الإِيمان بالحق واتباع طريقه،  ودعاهم إلى  الكفر بالحق وتجنب طريقه فاتبعوه على ذلك فضلوا وما اهتدوا،  وكان يزعم أنه  ما يهديهم إلا سبيل الرشاد وكذب.

وقوله  تعالى: { يٰبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُمْ مِّنْ  عَدُوِّكُمْ }  أي فرعون، { وَوَاعَدْنَاكُم  ْ جَانِبَ ٱلطُّورِ ٱلأَيْمَنَ }  أي مع نبينا  موسى لانزال التوراة لهدايتكم وحكمهم بشرائعها، وأنزلنا  عليكم المن والسلوى  غذاء لكم في التيه، { كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ } أي قلنا  لكم: كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم من حلال الطعام  والشراب، { وَلاَ  تَطْغَوْاْ فِيهِ } بترك الحلال إلى الحرام وبالأسراف في  تناوله وبعدم شكر  الله تعالى، وقوله تعالى: { فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ  غَضَبِي } أي أن أنتم  طغيتم فيه.
{ وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي } أي ومن يجب عليه غضبي { فَقَدْ هَوَىٰ } أي في قعر جهنم وهلك.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ  صَالِحَاً  ثُمَّ ٱهْتَدَىٰ7 } يعدهم تعالى بأن يغفر لمن تاب منهم ومن  غيرهم وعمل  صالحاً أي أدى الفرائض واجتنب المناهي ثم استمر على ذلك  ملازماً له حتى  مات.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ مثل هذا القصص لا يقصه إلا بوحي إليه إذ لا سبيل إلى معرفته إلا من طريق الوحي الإِلهي.

2- آية انفلاق البحر ووجود طريق يابس فيه لبني إسرائيل حتى اجتازوه دالة على جود الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته.

3- تذكير اليهود المعاصرين للدعوة الإِسلامية بإنعام الله تعالى على سلفهم لعلهم يشكرون فيتوبون فيسلمون.

4- تحريم الإِسراف والظلم، وكفر النعم.

5- الغضب صفة لله تعالى كما يليق ذلك بجلاله وكماله لا صفات المحدثين.
__________________________
1 السُّمانى: بضم السين، وفتح النون ممدودة، والجمع سمانيات والواحدة سماناة كمناجاة: نوع من الطيور.
2 اليبس: محرّك الياء والباء، وتسكن الباء أيضاً: وصف بمعنى اليابس وأصله مصدركالقدم، والعدم بفتح العين وضمها.
3 قرىء: (فأتبعهم) وبالياء في بجنوده للمصاحبة فهي بمعنى مع أي مع جنوده.
4 ما غشهم في هذا تهويل عظيم لما غشيهم من الماء الذي غمرهم وغطّاهم بحيث يستحيل النجاة معه.
5 {دركاً} أي: لحاقاً بك وبمن معك من بني إسرائيل.
6 {وما هدى} : توكيد لقوله: {فأضل قومه} لأن الهدى ضد الضلال فما دام قد أضلهم فإنه ما هداهم كقوله: {أموات غير أحياء} وكقول الشاعر:
إما ترينا حفاة لا نعال لنا
إنا كذلك ما نحفى وننتعل
وفي الآية: التهكم بفرعون إذ قال لهم: وما أهديكم إلاّ سبيل الرشاد.
7 ثم اهتدى بأن لزم طريق الهداية حتى مات على ذلك أما من تاب وعمل صالحاً  ثم ضل بعد ذلك ومات على ضلالة، فلا يناله هذا الوعد ففي قوله: {ثم اهتدى}  احتراس ممن يتوب ثم يعود فيموت على غير هداية.
************************
**{ وَمَآ أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَومِكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ } 83 { قَالَ هُمْ أُوْلاۤءِ عَلَىٰ أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَىٰ } 84 { قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ ٱلسَّامِرِيُّ } 85 { فَرَجَعَ   مُوسَىٰ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَٰنَ أَسِفاً قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ أَلَمْ   يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْداً حَسَناً أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْعَهْدُ أَمْ   أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ  فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ  مَّوْعِدِي } 86 { قَالُواْ   مَآ أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَـٰكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَآ   أَوْزَاراً مِّن زِينَةِ ٱلْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى   ٱلسَّامِرِيُّ } 87 { فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَّهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُواْ هَـٰذَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمْ وَإِلَـٰهُ مُوسَىٰ فَنَسِيَ } 88 { أَفَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَلاَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلاً وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ نَفْعاً }89
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وما أعجلك: أي شيء جعلك تترك قومك وتأتي قبلهم.

هم على أثري: أي آتون بعدي وليسوا ببعيدين مني.

وعجلت إليك ربي لترضى: أي استعجلت المجيء إليك طلباً لرضاك عني.

قد فتنا قومك: أي ابتليناهم أي بعبادة العجل.

وأضلهم السامري: أي عن الهدى الذي هو الإِسلام إلى الشرك وعبادة غير الرب تعالى.

غضبان أسفاً: أي شديد الغضب والحزن.

وعداً حسناً: أي بأن يعطيكم التوراة فيها نظام حياتكم وشريعة ربكم لتكملوا عليها وتسعدوا.

أفطال عليكم العهد: أي مدة الموعد وهي ثلاثون يوماً قبل أن يكملها الله تعالى أربعين يوماً.

بملكنا1: أي بأمرنا وطاقنا، ولكن غلب علينا الهوى فلم نقدر على انجاز الوعد بالسير وراءك.

أوزاراً: أي أحمالاً من حلي نساء الأقباط وثيابهن.

فقذفناها: أي ألقيناها في الحفرة بأمر هارون عليه السلام.

ألقى  السامري2: السامري هو موسى بن ظفر من قبيلة سامرة الإِسرائيلية، وما  ألقاه  هو التراب الذي أخذه من تحت حافر فرس جبريل ألقاه أي قذفه على  الحلي.

عجلاً جسداً: أي ذا جثة.

له خوار: الخوار صوت البقر.

فنسي: أي موسى ربه هنا وذهب يطلبه.

ألا يرجع إليهم قولا: أنه لا يكلمهم إذا كلموه لعدم نطقه بغير الخوار.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  أن نجى الله تعالى بني إسرائيل من فرعون وملائه حيث اجتاز بهم موسى  البحر  وأغرق الله فرعون وجنوده أخبرهم موسى أن ربه تعالى قد أمره أن يأتيه  ببني  إسرائيل وهم في طريقهم إلى أرض المعاد إلى جبل الطور ليؤتيهم  التوراة فيها  شريعتهم ونظام حياتهم دنيا ودينا وأنه واعدهم جانب الطور  الأيمن، واستعجل  3موسى في المسير إلى الموعد فاستخلف أخاه هارون على بني  إسرائيل ليسير بهم  وراء موسى ببطء حتى يلحقوا به عند جبل الطور، وحدث أن  بني إسرائيل فتنهم  السامري بضع العجل ودعوتهم إلى عبادته وترك المسير وراء  موسى عليه السلام  فقوله تعالى: { وَمَآ أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَومِكَ يٰمُوسَىٰ  } هو سؤال من الله  تعالى لموسى ليخبره بما جرى لقومه بعده وهو لا يدري  فلما قال تعالى لموسى: {  وَمَآ أَعْجَلَكَ } عن المجئ وحدك دون بني  إسرائيل مع أن الأمر أنك تأتي  معهم أجاب موسى بقوله { هُمْ أُوْلاۤءِ  عَلَىٰ أَثَرِي 4} آتون بعدي، وعجلت  المجيء إليك لترضى عني. هنا أخبره  تعالى بما حدث لقومه فقال عز وجل: {  فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن  بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ ٱلسَّامِرِيُّ  } أي بصنع العجل لهم ودعوتهم إلى  عبادته بحجة أنه الرب تعالى وأن موسى لم  يهتد إليه. ولما انتهت المناجاة  وأعطى الله تعالى موسى الألواح التي فيه  التوراة { فَرَجَعَ مُوسَىٰ  إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَٰنَ أَسِفاً } أي حزينا  إلى قومه فقال لهم لما بما  أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله: { قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ 5أَلَمْ  يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ  وَعْداً حَسَناً } فذكرهم بوعد الله تعالى لهم  بإنجائهم من آل فرعون  وإكرامهم بالملك والسيادة موبخاً لهم على خطيئتهم  بتخلفهم عن السير وراءه  وانشغالهم بعبادة العجل والخلافات الشديدة بينهم،  وقوله { أَفَطَالَ  6عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْعَهْدُ } أي لم يطل فالمدة هي ثلاثون  يوماً فلم تكتمل حتى  فتنتم وعبدتم غير الله تعالى، قوله { أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ7  أَن يَحِلَّ  عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ } أي بل أردتم بصنيعكم  الفاسد أن يجب  عليكم غضب من ربكم فحل بكم، { فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَّوْعِدِي8 }  بعكوفكم على  عبادة العجل وترككم السير على أثري لحضور موعد الرب تعالى الذي  واعدكم.

وقوله تعالى {  قَالُواْ مَآ أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا } هذا ما  قاله قوم موسى  كالمعتذرين به إليه فزعموا أنهم ما قدروا على عدم إخلاف  الموعد لغلبة الهوى  عليهم فلم يطيقوا السير وراءه مع وجود العجل وما ضللهم  به السامري من أنه  هو إلههم وأن موسى أخطأ الطريق إليه. هذا معنى قولهم: {  مَآ أَخْلَفْنَا  مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا } أي بأمرنا وقدرتنا إذ كنا  مغلوبين على أمرنا.

وقولهم:  { وَلَـٰكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَآ 9أَوْزَاراً مِّن زِينَةِ ٱلْقَوْمِ   فَقَذَفْنَاهَا } هذا بيان لوجه الفتنة وسببها وهي أنهم لما كانوا خارجين   من مصر استعار نساؤهم حلياً من نساء القبط بدعوى عيد لهم، وأصبحوا خارجين   مع موسى في طريقهم إلى القدس، وتم إنجاؤهم وإغراق فرعون ولما نزلوا بالساحل   استعجل موسى موعد ربه وتركهم تحت إمرة هارون أخيه على أن يواصلوا سيرهم   وراء موسى إلى جبل الطور غير أن موسى الملقب بالسامري استغل الفرصة وقال   لنساء بني إسرائيل هذا الحلي الذي عندكن لا يحل لَكُنَّ أخذه إذ هي ودائع   كيف تستحلونها وحفر لهم حفرة وقال ألقوها فيها وأوقد فيها النار لتحترق ولا   ينتفع بها بعد، هذا ما دل عليه قولهم { وَلَـٰكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَآ   أَوْزَاراً مِّن زِينَةِ ٱلْقَوْمِ } أي قوم فرعون فقذفناها أي في الحفرة   التي أمر بها السامري وقوله تعالى { فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى ٱلسَّامِرِيُّ10 }  هو  من جملة قول بني إسرائيل لموسى فكما ألقينا الحلي في الحفرة ألقى  السامري  ما معه من التراب الذي أخذه من تحت حافر فرس جبريل، فصنع السامري  العجل  فأخرجه لهم عجلاً جسداً11 له خوار أي صوت فقال بعضهم لبعض هذا إلهكم  وإله  موسى الذي ذهب إلى موعده فنسي12 وضل الطريق إليه فاعبدوه حتى يأتي  موسى. قال  تعالى موبخاً إياهم { أَفَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَلاَّ يَرْجِعُ  إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلاً  } إذا كلموه، { وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ  نَفْعاً } فكيف يعقلون  أنه إله وهو لا يجيبهم إذا سألوه، ولا يُعطيهم إذا  طلبوه، ولا ينصرهم إذا  استنصروه ولكنه الجهل والضلال واتباع الهوى.  والعياذ بالله تعالى.

هداية الآيات

1-  ذم العجلة وبيان آثارها الضَّارة فاستعجال موسى الموعد وتركه قومه  وراءه  كان سبباً في أمر عظيم وهو عبادة العجل وما تترتب عليها من آثار  جسام.

2- مشروعية طلب رضا الله تعالى ولكن بما يحب أن يتقرب به إليه.

3- مشروعية الغضب لله تعالى والحزن على ترك عبادته بمخالفة أمره ونهيه.

4- مشروعية استعارة الحلي للنساء والزينة، وحرمة جحدها وأخذها بالباطل.

5- وجوب استعمال العقل واستخدام الفكر للتمييز بين الحق والباطل، والخير والشر.
_____________________________
1 ميم ملكنا مثلثة تفتح وتضم وتكسر والمعنى واحد كما في التفسير أي: لم يكن ذلك بإرادتنا واختيارنا.
2 نفى بعضهم أن تكون هناك قبيلة من بني إسرائيل تدعى السامرة وإنما السامرة  أمة من سكان فلسطين في جهة نابلس قبل أن تكون فلسطين لبني إسرائيل، ثم  امتزجوا ببني إسرائيل لما دخلوها واتبعوا معهم شريعة موسى، وبما أن السامري  كان في مصر جائز أن يكون من قرية بمصر تسمى سامرة، والمراد من هذا أن  السامري لم يكن من بني إسرائيل أصلاً ومحتداً ثم بمرور الأيام وجدت طائفة  من بني إسرائيل تدعى السامرية، وهي عبارة عن طريقة ضالة تنتمي إلى شريعة  التوراة وهي منحرفة فنشأت عن فتنة السامري الأولى كالطرق المنحرفة لدى  المسلمين.
3 لهذا الاستعجال لامه ربّه وعتب عليه في قوله: {وما أعجلك من قومك يا  موسى) حتى تركتهم وجئتنا وحدك، وقد ترتب على هذا الاستعجال شر كبير باتخاذ  بني إسرائيل عجلاً عبدوه دون الله تعالى، ولذا قيل: تأن ففي العجلة الندامة  وفي التأني السلامة.
4 أثري، وإثري: لغتان، والأثر: ما يتركه الماشي على الأرض من علامات قدم أو  حافر أو خف، والمعنى: هم سائرون على مواضع أقدامي وقرىء (إثري) بكسر  الهمزة والجمهور قرؤا بالفتح.
5 هذا ابتداء كلام يحمل اللوم والعتاب والتأديب حيث جمع موسى بني إسرائيل وفيهم هارون وخاطبهم قائلاً: يا قوم.. الخ.
6 الاستفهام تابع للاستفهام الأول: ألم يعدكم، وهو للتقرير والإنكار معاً.
7 {أم} بمعنى: بل والاستفهام بعدها إنكاري أي: أنكر عليهم إرادتهم حلول غضب الله عليهم بسبب شركهم بعبادة العجل.
8 المراد من موعده إياهم: هو ما عهد به إليهم بأن يلزموا طاعة هارون  ويسيروا معه بدون تأخر حتى يلحقوا به في جبل الطور فأخلفوا ذلك فعصوا هارون  وعكفوا على عبادة العجل وتركوا السير على إثره كما طلب منهم.
9 الأوزار: جمع وزر، وهو الحمل الثقيل والمراد بها: الحلي الذي استعاره  نساؤهم من جاراتهن القبطيات بمصر بقصد الفرار به للنفع الخاص، وخافوا تلاشي  الحلي فرأوا أن يصوغوه في قطع كبيرة يحفظ بها من الضياع.
10 أي: فمثل قذفنا الزينة في النار لصوغها قذف السامري، وقالوا هذا اعتذاراً منهم لموسى عليه السلام.
11 الجسد: الجسم ذو الأعضاء وسواء كان حياً أو ميتا، والتعبير بأخرج  الإشارة إلى أن السامري صنع العجل بحيلة مستورة خفية حتى أتمّه ثمّ أظهره  أي: أخرجه ظاهراً لنا.
12 إطلاق النسيان على الضلال والغفلة والترك شائع وسائغ في اللغة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (7)  
الحلقة (586)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 371الى صــــ 376)

*

*{ وَلَقَدْ   قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يٰقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُمْ بِهِ   وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ فَٱتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوۤاْ أَمْرِي } 90 { قَالُواْ لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّىٰ يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ } 91 { قَالَ يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ } 92 { أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي } 93 { قَالَ   يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ  أَن  تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآءِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ  قَوْلِي }94*

*شرح الكلمات:

فتنتم به: أي ابتليتم به أي بالعجل.

لن نبرح عليه عاكفين: أي لن نزال عاكفين على عبادته.

إذ رأيتهم ضلوا: أي بعبادة العجل واتخاذه إلهاً من دون الله تعالى.

لا تأخذ بلحيتي: حيث أخذ موسى من شدة غضبه بلحية أخيه وشعر رأسه يجره إليه يعذله ويلوم عليه.

ولم ترقب قولي: أي ولم تنتظر قولي فيما رأيته في ذلك.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحوار الذي دار بين موسى وقومه بعد رجوعه إليهم من   المناجاة فقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ } أي   من قبل رجوع موسى قال لهم أثناء عبادتهم العجل يا قوم إن العجل ليس إلهكم   ولا إله موسى وإنما هو فتنة فتنتم به ليرى الله تعالى صبركم على عبادته   ولزوم طاعة رسوله، وليرى خلاف ذلك فيجزى كلاً بما يستحق وقال لهم: {   وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ } الذي شاهدتم آثار رحمته في حياتكم كلها   فاذكروها { فَٱتَّبِعُونِي } في عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة غيره {   وَأَطِيعُوۤاْ أَمْرِي1 } فإني خليفة موسى الرسول فيكم فأجاب القوم الضالون   بما أخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله: { قَالُواْ لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ  عَاكِفِينَ }  أي لن نزول عن عبادته والعكوف حوله { حَتَّىٰ يَرْجِعَ  إِلَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ  2}. ولما سمع موسى من قومه ما سمع التفت إلى هارون  قائلاً معاتباً عاذلاً  لائماً { يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ 3إِذْ  رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ } أي بعبادة  العجل { أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ } أي بمن  معك من المسلمين وتترك المشركين، {  أَفَعَصَيْتَ4 أَمْرِي } ، ومن شدة  الوجد وقوة اللوم والعذل أخذ بشعر رأس  أخيه بيمينه وأخذ بلحيته بيساره  وجره إليه وهو يعاتبه ويلوم عليه فقال  هارون: { يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ  بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي } إن لي  عذراً في عدم متابعتك وهو أني خشيت  إن أنا أتيتك ببعض قومك وهم المسلمون  وتركت بعضاً آخر وهو عباد العجل {  أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ  إِسْرَآءِيلَ } وذلك لا يرضيك. {  وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي } أي ولم تنظر  قولي فيما رأيت في ذلك.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- معصية الرسول تؤدي إلى فتنة العاص في دينه ودنياه.

2- جواز العذل والعتاب للحبيب عند تقصيره فيما عهد به إليه.

3- جواز الاعتذار لمن اتهم بالتقصير وإن حقا.

4- قد يخطئ المجتهد في اجتهاده وقد يصيب.
______________________________  ___
1 أي: لا أمر السامر أو: فاتبعوني في مسيري إلى موسى ودعوا العجل فعصوه.
2 روي أنّه لما قالوا هذه المقالة اعتزلهم هارون في اثنى عشر ألفاً من  الذين لم يعبدوا العجل فلما رجع موسى وسمع الصياح والجلبة وكانوا يرقصون  حول العجل قال: هذا صوت الفتنة فلما رأى هارون أخذ شعر رأسه بيمينه ولحيته  بشماله وقال: يا هارون ... الآية.
3 الاستفهام إنكاري إذ أنكر عليه عدم متابعته لما شاهد القوم يعبدون العجل إذ كان المفروض أن يتركهم ويلحق بموسى يخبره.
4 أمره هو قوله له عند مغادرة بني إسرائيل إلى جبل الطور، {اخلفني في قومي  وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين} فلما أقام معهم ولم يبالغ في منعهم والإنكار  عليهم نسبه إلى عصيانه ومخالفة أمره وهذا دليل على واجب الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر وتغييره ومفارقة أهله، وأن المقيم بينهم لاسيما إذا كان  راضياً حكمه كحكمهم، وفي هذه الآية دليل على بدعة الصوفية بدعة الرقص  والتواجد، وأنها موروثة عن هؤلاء السامريين عَبَدة العجل والعياذ بالله  تعالى.
*****************************
*
*{ قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يٰسَامِرِيُّ } 95 { قَالَ   بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُواْ بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ   ٱلرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذٰلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي } 96 { قَالَ   فَٱذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لاَ مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ   لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّن تُخْلَفَهُ وَٱنظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَـٰهِكَ ٱلَّذِي  ظَلْتَ  عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّ  هُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي  ٱلْيَمِّ  نَسْفاً } 97 { إِنَّمَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً }98*

*شرح الكلمات:

فما خطبك: أي ما شأنك وما هذا الأمر العظيم الذي صدر منك.

بصرت بما لم يبصروا به: أي علمت من طريق الإِبصار والنظر ما لم يعلموا به لأنهم لم يروه.

قبضة من أثر الرسول: أي قبضت قبضة من تراب أثر حافر فرس الرسول جبريل عليه السلام.

فنبذتها: أي ألقيتها وطرحتها على الحلى المصنوع عجلاً.

سولت لي نفسي: أي زينت لي هذا العمل الذي هو صنع العجل.

أن  تقول لا مساس: أي اذهب تائها في الأرض طول حياتك وأنت تقول لا مساس أي  لا  يمسني أحد ولا أمسه لما يحصل من الضرر العظيم لمن تمسه أو يمسك.

إلهك: أي العجل.

ظلت: أي ظللت طوال الوقت عاكفاً عليه.

في اليم نسفاً: أي في البحر ننسفه بعد إحراقه وجعله كالنشارة نسفاً.

إنما إلهكم الله: أي لا معبود إلا الله الذي لا إله إلا هو.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في الحوار بين موسى وقومه فبعد لومه أخاه وعذله له التفت  إلى  السامري المنافق إذ هو من عُبَّاد البقر وأظهر الإسلام في بني  إسرائيل،  ولما اتيحت له الفرصة عاد إلى عبادة البقر فصنع العجل وعبده ودعا  إلى  عبادته فقال له: في غضب { قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يٰسَامِرِيُّ } أي ما  شأنك  وما الذي دعاك إلى فعلك القبيح الشنيع هذا فقال السامري كالمعتذر {   بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُواْ بِهِ } أي علمت ما لم يعلمه قومك {   فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ } حافز فرس { ٱلرَّسُولِ1 فَنَبَذْتُهَا }   في الحلي المصنوع عجلاً فخار كما تخور البقر. { وَكَذٰلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي   نَفْسِي } ذلك أي زينته لي وحسنته ففعلته، وهنا أجابه موسى عليه السلام  بما  أخبر تعالى به في قوله: { قَالَ فَٱذْهَبْ2 فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي  ٱلْحَيَاةِ  أَن تَقُولَ3 لاَ مِسَاسَ } أي لك مدة حياتك أن تقول لمن أراد  أن يقربك لا  مساس أي لا تمسني ولا أمسك لتتيه طول عمرك في البرية مع  السباع والحيوان  عقوبة لك على جريمتك، ولا شك أن فراره من الناس وفرار  الناس منه لا يكون  مجرد أنه لا يرقب في ذلك، لعله قيل إنها الحمى فإذا مس  أحد حُمَّا معاً أي  أصابتهما الحمى معاً كأنه أسلاك كهربائية مكشوفة من  مسها تكهرب منها. وقوله  له: { وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّن تُخْلَفَهُ } ،  أي ذاك النفي والطرد  عذاب الدنيا، وإن لك عذاباً آخر يوم القيامة في موعد  لن تخلفه أبداً فهو آت  وواقع لا محالة.

وقوله:  أي موسى للسامري: { وَٱنظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَـٰهِكَ } المزعوم {  ٱلَّذِي  ظَلْتَ 4عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً } تعبده لا تفارقه، والله {  لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّ  هُ  ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ5 فِي ٱلْيَمِّ نَسْفاً } وفعلاً  حرقه ثم جعله كالنشارة  وذره في البحر تذرية حتى يعثر له على أثر، ثم قال  لأولئك الذين عبدوا  العجل المغرر بهم المضللين: { إِنَّمَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمُ }  الحق الذي تجب له  العبادة والطاعة { ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ  هُوَ6 وَسِعَ كُلَّ  شَيْءٍ عِلْماً } أي وسع علمه كل شيء فهو عليم بكل  شيء وقدير على كل شيء  وما عداه فليس له ذلك وما لم يكن ذا قدرة على شيء  وعلم بكل شيء فكيف يُعبد  ويُطاع؟!.
*
*هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- مشروعية الاستنطاق للمتهم والاستجواب له.

2- ما سولت النفس لأحد ولا زينت له شيئاً إلا تورط فيه إن هو عمل بما سولته له،

3- قد يجمع الله تعالى للعبد ذي الذنب العظيم بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.

4- مشروعية هجران المبتدع ونفيه وطرده فلا يسمح لأحد بالاتصال به والقرب منه.

5- كسر الأصنام والأوثان والصور وآلات اللهو والباطل الصارفة عن عباد الله تعالى.
______________________
1 الرسول هنا: جبريل عليه السلام قاله جمهور المفسرين، وقالوا: إن السامري  فتنه الله تعالى فأراه جبريل راكباً فرساً فوطىء حافر الفرس مكاناً فإذا هو  مخضرّ بالنبات، فعلم السامري أن أثر فرس جبريل إذا ألقي على جماد صار  حياً، فقبض من تراب وطئه حافر الفرس واحتفظ به إلى اليوم، ولما صنع العجل  ألقاه عليه فصار له خوار كالعجل الحيوان.
2 نفاه موسى عن قومه، وأمر بني إسرائيل ألا يخالطوه ولا يقربوه ولا يكلموه عقوبة له. قال الشاعر:
تميم كرهط السامري وقوله
ألا لا تريد السامري مِساسا
هذه المسألة أصل في نفي أهل البدع والمعاصي وهجرانهم وألاّ يخالطوا وقد فعل  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذلك بالذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك.
(لا مساس) : المساس مصدر ماسه يماسه ومساسا. ولا: نافية للجنس ومساس: اسمها مبني على الفتح.
4 ظلت: أي: دمت وأقمت عليه عاكفاً أي: ملازماً وأصل ظلت: ظللت قال الشاعر:
خلا أنّ العتاق من المطايا
أحَسْن به فهن إليه شوس
فأحسن أصله: أحسسن حذفت إحدى السينين كما حذفت إحدى اللامين.
5 النسف: نقض الشيء ليذهب به الريح، وهو: التذرية، والمنسف آلة ينسف بها الشيء، والنسافة: ما يسقط منه.
*


*6 لا العجل الذهبي الذي سولت نفس السامري الخبيثة صنعه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (8)  
الحلقة (587)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 376الى صــــ 380)

**{ كَذٰلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَآءِ مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْراً } 99 { مَّنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ وِزْراً } 100 { خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَآءَ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلاً } 101 { يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي ٱلصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمِئِذٍ زُرْقاً } 102 { يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ عَشْراً } 103 { نَّحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ يَوْماً }104
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كذلك: أي كما قصصنا عليك هذه القصة قصة موسى وفرعون وموسى وبني إسرائيل نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل.

من لدنا ذكراً: أي قرآناً وهو القرآن الكريم.

من أعرض عنه: أي لم يؤمن به ولم يقرأه ولم يعمل به.

وزراً: أي حملاً ثقيلاً من الآثام.

يوم ينفخ في الصور: أي النفخة الثانية وهي نفخة البعث، والصور هو القرن.

زرقا: أي عيونهم زرق ووجوههم سود آية أنهم أصحاب الجحيم.

يتخافتون بينهم: أي يخفضون أصواتهم يتسارون بينهم من شدة الهول.

أمثلهم طريقة	: أي أعدلهم رأياً في ذلك، وهذا كله لعظم الموقف وشدة الهول 	والفزع.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  نهاية الحديث بين موسى وفرعون، وبين موسى وبني إسرائيل قال تعالى  لرسوله  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم { كَذٰلِكَ1 نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ } أي كما  قصصنا عليك  ما قصصنا من نبأ موسى وفرعون وخبر موسى وبني إسرائيل نقص عليك {  مِنْ  أَنْبَآءِ مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ } أي أحداث الأمم السابقة ليكون ذلك آية  نبوتك  ووحينا إليك، وعبرة وذكرى للمؤمنين. وقوله تعالى: { وَقَدْ  آتَيْنَاكَ مِن  لَّدُنَّا ذِكْراً 2} أي وقد أعطيناك تفضلا منا ذكرا وهو  القرآن العظيم يذكر  به العبد ربه ويهتدي به إلى سبيل النجاة والسعادة،  وقوله { مَّنْ أَعْرَضَ  عَنْهُ } أي عن القرآن فلم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما  فيه { فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ  يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ وِزْراً } أي إثماً عظيماً  لأنه لم يعمل صالحاً وكل  عمله كان سيئاً لكفره وعدم إيمانه، { خَالِدِينَ  فِيهِ } أي في ذلك الوزر  في النار، وقوله { وَسَآءَ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ  ٱلْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلاً } أي قبح  ذلك الحمل حملاً يوم القيامة إذ صاحبه لا  ينجو من العذاب بل بطرح معه في  جهنم يخلد فيها وقوله { يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي  ٱلصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ  ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } أي المكذبين بالدين الحق العاملين  بالشرك والمعاصي {  يَوْمِئِذٍ } أي يوم ينفخ في الصور النفخة الثانية {  زُرْقاً }3 أي الأعين  مع اسوداد الوجوه وقوله: { يَتَخَافَتُونَ  بَيْنَهُمْ } أي يتهامسون بينهم  يسأل بعضهم بعضاً كما لبثتم في الدنيا وفي  القبور فيقول البعض: { إِن  لَّبِثْتُمْ 4إِلاَّ عَشْراً } أي ما لبثتم  إلا عشر ليال، وقوله تعالى: {  نَّحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا5 يَقُولُونَ إِذْ  يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً }  أي أعدلهم رأياً { إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ  إِلاَّ يَوْماً } ، وهذا التقال للزمن  الطويل سببه هول القيامة وعظم ما  يشاهدون فيها من ألوان الفزع والعذاب.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقص تعالى عليه أنباء ما قد سبق  بعد  قصه عليه أنباء موسى وفرعون بالحق، وايتائه القرآن الكريم.

2- كون القرآن ذكراً للذاكرين لما يحمل من الحجج والدلائل والبراهين.

3- سوء حال المجرمين يوم القيامة، الذين أعرضوا عن القرآن الكريم.

4- عظم أهوال يوم القيامة حتى يتقال معها المرء مدة الحياة الدنيا التي هي آلاف الأعوام.
___________________________
1 الكاف من كذلك في محل نصب لأنها بمعنى مثل: نعت لمصدر محذوف تقديره: نقص  عليك قصصا من أنباء ما قد سبق مثل ما قصصنا عليك هذا القصص.
2 ويطلق الذكر على الشرف أيضاً، وعلى ما يذكر به الله تعالى من قول والمراد به هنا القرآن الكريم.
3 الزّرَق: خلاف الكَحَل، والعرب تتشاءم بزرق العيون وتذمه وسبب هذه الزرقة هو شدة العطش.
4 أي: في الدنيا أو في القبور.
5 {نحن أعلم بما يقولون} : جملة معترضة قول الأولين: {إن لبثتم إلا عشرا}  نظروا فيه إلى أن تغير الأجسام يتم في عشرة أيام، والذي قال يوماً نظر إلى  أن الأجسام ما تغيّرت إذ قد أعيدت كما كانت.
******************************  **
**{ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفاً } 5 { فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعاً صَفْصَفاً } 106 { لاَّ تَرَىٰ فِيهَا عِوَجاً وَلاۤ أَمْتاً } 107 { يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ ٱلدَّاعِيَ لاَ عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَتِ ٱلأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ فَلاَ تَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ هَمْساً } 108 { يَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ تَنفَعُ ٱلشَّفَاعَةُ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلاً } 109 { يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْماً } 110 { وَعَنَتِ ٱلْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ ٱلْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْماً } 111 { وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلاَ يَخَافُ ظُلْماً وَلاَ هَضْماً }112
*

*شرح الكلمات:

يسألونك عن الجبال: أي المشركون عن الجبال كيف تكون يوم القيامة.

فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا: أي يفتتها ثم تذروها الرياح فتكون هباء منبثاً.

قاعا صفصفا: أي مستوياً.

عوجا ولا أمتا: اي لا ترى فيها انخفاضاً ولا ارتفاعاً.

الداعي: أي إلى المحشر يدعوهم إليه للعرض على الرب تعالى.

وخشعت الأصوات: أي سكنت فلا يسمع إلا الهمس وهو صوت الأقدام الخفي.

ورضي له قولا: بأن قال لا إله إلا الله من قلبه صادقاً.

ولا يحيطون به علما: الله تعالى ما بين أيدي الناس وما خلفهم، وهم لا يحيطون به علماً.

وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم: أي ذلت وخضعت للرب الحي الذي لا يموت.

من حمل ظلما: أي جاء يوم القيامة يحمل أوزار الظلم وهو الشرك.

ظلما ولا هضما: أي لا يخاف ظلما بأن يزاد في سيئاته ولا هضماً بأن ينقص من حسناته.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى لرسوله: { وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ } أي المشركين من قومك المكذبين  بالبعث  والجزاء { عَنِ ٱلْجِبَالِ } عن مصيرها يوم القيامة فقل له1: {  يَنسِفُهَا  رَبِّي نَسْفاً2 فَيَذَرُهَا3 قَاعاً صَفْصَفاً لاَّ تَرَىٰ  فِيهَا عِوَجاً  وَلاۤ أَمْتاً }4 أي أجبهم بأن الله تعالى يفتتها ثم  ينسفها فتكون هباء  منبثاً، فيترك أماكنها قاعاً صفصفاً أي أرضاً مستوية لا  ترى فيها عوجاً ولا  أمتا أي لا انخفاضاً ولا ارتفاعاً. وقوله {  يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ  ٱلدَّاعِيَ لاَ عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَتِ  ٱلأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ فَلاَ  تَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ هَمْساً } أي يوم تقوم  القيامة فيُنشرون يدعوهم الداعي  هلموا إلى أرض المحشر فلا يميلون عن صوته  يمنةً ولا يُسرة وهو معنى لا عوج  له. وقوله تعالى: { وَخَشَعَتِ  ٱلأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } أي ذلت وسكنت {  فَلاَ تَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ  هَمْساً } وهو صوت خفي كأصوات خفاف الإِبل إذا مشت  وقوله تعالى: {  يَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ تَنفَعُ ٱلشَّفَاعَةُ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ  لَهُ  ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلاً } أي يُخبر تعالى إنهم يوم جمعهم   للمحشر لفصل القضاء لا تنفع شفاعة أحدٌ أحداً إلا من أذن له الرحمن في   الشفاعة، ورضي له قولا أي وكان المشفوع فيه من أهل التوحيد أهل لا إله إلا   الله وقوله { يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ   يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْماً } أي يعلم ما بين أيدي أهل المحشر أي ما يسيحكم به   عليهم من جنة أو نار، وما خلفهم مما تركوه من أعمال في الدنيا، وهم لا   يحيطون به عز وجل علماً، فلذا سيكون الجزاء عادلاً رحيماً، وقوله: {   وَعَنَتِ 5ٱلْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ ٱلْقَيُّومِ 6} أي ذلت وخضعت كما يعنو  بوجهه  الأسير، والحي القيوم هو الله جل جلاله وقوله تعالى: { وَقَدْ خَابَ  } أي  خسر { مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْماً } ألا وهو الشرك والعياذ بالله وقوله  تعالى: {  وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ } والحال أنه  مؤمن  بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسوله واليوم الآخر والبعث الآخر7 فهذا لا  يخاف ظلما  بالزيادة في سيِّآته، ولا هضما بنقص من حسناته، وهي عدالة الله  تعالى تتجلى  في موقف الحساب والجزاء.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان جهل المشركين في سؤالهم عن الجبال.

2- تقرير مبدأ البعث الآخر.

3- لا شفاعة لغير أهل التوحيد فلا يَشفع مشرك، ولا يُشفع لمشرك.

4- بيان خيبة المشركين وفوز الموحدين يوم القيامة.
_________________________
1 قال القرطبي كل سؤال في القرآن أجيب بقل إلاّ هذا فبـ: فقل لأن المعنى إن  سألوك فقل فتضمن الكلام معنى الشرط، وهو يقترن بالفاء دائماً.
2 قال ابن الأعرابي وغيره يقلعها قلعاً من أصولها ثم يصيرها رملاً يسيل  سيلاً ثم يصيرها كالصوف المنفوش تطيرها الرياح هكذا أو هكذا ثم كالهباء  المنثور.
3 (فيذرها) : أي: يذر مواضعها قاعاً صفصفاً، القاع: الأرض الملساء لا نبات فيها، ولا بناء عليها وهي مستو، وجمع القاع: أقواع وقيعان.
4 الأمت: المكان المرتفع كالنبك، وهو التل الصغير، والعوج: الوهدة وهي  الانخفاض كالعوج في الشيء أي: ليس في الأرض انخفاض ولا ارتفاع بل هي  مستوية.
5 ومنه قيل للأسير عانٍ، قال أمية بن الصلت:
مليك على عرش السماء مهيمن
لعزّته تعنو الوجوه وتسجد
6 القيوم: أي: القائم بتدبير الخلق، والقائم على كل نفس بما كسبت.
7 والقدر خيره وشرّه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (9)  
الحلقة (588)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 381الى صــــ 386)
**{ وَكَذٰلِكَ   أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ ٱلْوَعِيدِ   لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْراً } 113 { فَتَعَٰلَى   ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمَلِكُ ٱلْحَقُّ وَلاَ تَعْجَلْ بِٱلْقُرْءانِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن   يُقْضَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً } 114 { وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَآ إِلَىٰ ءَادَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً }115
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وكذلك أنزلنا: أي مثل ذلك الإنزال أنزلنا قرآناً عربياً أي بلغة العرب ليفهموه.

وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد: أي من أنواع الوعيد، وفنون العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي.

أو يحدث لهم ذكرا: أي بهلاك الأمم السابقة فيتعظون فيتوبون ويسلمون.

فتعالى الله الملك الحق: أي عما يقول المفترون ويشرك المشركون.

ولا تعجل بالقرآن: أي بقرءاته.

من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه: أي من أن يفرغ جبريل من قراءته عليك.

عهدنا إلى آدم: أي وصيناه أن لا يأكل من الشجرة.

فنسي: أي عهدنا وتركه.

ولم نجد له عزما: أي حزما وصبراً عما نهيناه عنه.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى { وَكَذٰلِكَ 1أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً } أي ومثل ما  أنزلنا  من تلك الآيات المشتملة على الوعد والوعيد أنزلنا القرآن بلغة  العرب  ليفهموه ويهتدوا به { وَصَرَّفْنَا2 فِيهِ مِنَ ٱلْوَعِيدِ } أي  بينا فيه من  أنواع الوعيد وكررنا فنون العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي لعل قومك  أيها الرسول  يتقون ما كان سببا في إهلاك الأمم السابقة وهو الشرك والتكذيب  والمعاصي {  أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ3 ذِكْراً } أي يوجد لهم ذكراً في أنفسهم  فيتعظون  فيتوبون من الشرك والتكذيب للرسول ويطيعون ربهم فيكملون ويسعدون  هذا ما دلت  عليه الآية الأولى [113].

وأما  الآية الثانية وهي قوله تعالى { فَتَعَٰلَى ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمَلِكُ  ٱلْحَقُّ }  فإن الله تعالى يخبر عن علوه من سائر خلقه وملكه لهم وتصرفه  فيهم وقهره  لهم، ومِن ثَمَّ فهو منزَّه عن الشريك والولد وعن كل نقص يصفه  به المفترون  الكذابون.

وقوله:  { وَلاَ تَعْجَلْ4 بِٱلْقُرْءانِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَىٰ إِلَيْكَ   وَحْيُهُ } يُعلِّم تعالى رسوله كيفية تلقي القرآن عن جبريل عليه السلام   فيرشده إلى أنه لا ينبغي أن يستعجل في قراءة الآيات ولا في إملائها على   أصحابها ولا في الحكم بها حتى يفرغ جبريل من قراءتها كاملة عليه وبيان مراد   الله تعالى منها في إنزالها عليه. وطلب إليه أن يسأله المزيد من العلم   بقوله: { وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً } ، وفيه إشعار بأنه دائماً في حاجة   إلى المزيد، ولذا فلا يستعجل ولكن يتريث ويتمهل، وهذا علماء أمته أحوج   إليه منه صلى الله عليه وسلم فالاستعجال في الفُتيا وفي إصدار الحكم كثيراً   ما يخطئ صاحبهما.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ 5عَهِدْنَآ إِلَىٰ ءَادَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ  6وَلَمْ  نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً 7} يقول تعالى مخبراً رسوله والمؤمنين ولقد  وصينا آدم  من قبل هذه الأمم التي أمرناها ونهيناها فلم يطع أكثرها وصيناه  بأن لا يطيع  عدوه إبليس وأن لا يأكل من الشجرة فترك وصيتنا ناسيا لها غير  مبال بها  وأطاع عدوه وأكل من الشجرة، ولم نجد له عزماً بل ضعف أمام  الإِغراء  والتزيين فلم يحفظ العهد ولم يصبر على الطاعة، فكيف إذاً بغير  آدم من سائر  ذرياته فلذا ينبغي أن لا تأسى ولا تحزن على عدم إيمان قومك بك  واستجابتهم  لدعوتك.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان الحكمة من إنزال القرآن باللسان العربي وتصريف الوعيد فيه.

2- إثبات علو الله تعالى وقهره لعباده وملكه لهم وتنزهه عن الولد والشريك وكل نقص يصفه به المبطلون.

3- استحباب التريث والتأني في قراءة القرآن وتفسيره وإصدار الحكم والفتيا منه.

4- الترغيب في طلب العلم والمزيد من التحصيل العلمي وإشعار النفس بالجهل والحاجة إلى العلم.

5- التسلية بنسيان آدم وضعف قلبه أمام الإِغراء الشيطاني.
_____________________________
1 هذه الجملة معطوفة على جملة: كذلك نقص عليك من أنباء ما قد سبق إذ الغرض  واحد وهو التنويه بشأن القرآن وتقرير الوحي له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
2 التصريف: التنويع والتفنين، والوعيد هنا للتهديد.
3 لعله يحدث لهم ذكراً: فيه بيان أنهم قبل نزول القرآن وسماعه لم يكونوا  يذكرون الله في توحيده ولا في وعده ووعيده ولا في شرعه وأحكامه.
4 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كان الني صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يبادر جبريل فيقرأ قبل أن يفرغ من الوحي حرصاً منه صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على الحفظ وشفقة على القرآن مخافة النسيان فنهاه تعالى  عن ذلك فأنزل: {ولا تعجل بالقرآن} وقال الحسن نزلت هذه الآية في رجل لطَم  وجه امرأته فجاءت إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تطلب القصاص  فجعل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لها القصاص فنزل: {الرجال  قوّامون على النساء} وأبى الله ذلك. ولهذا قال له: {وقل رب زدني علما} وفي  هذه الجملة الأخيرة إشارة إلى أن حرصه في حفظ القرآن محمود.
5 قال ابن زيد: نسي ما عهد الله إليه في ذلك، ولو كان له عزم ما أطاع عدوه إبليس.
6 العهد المنسي هو ما جاء في قوله تعالى: {فقلنا يا آدم إنّ هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنّكما من الجنة} من هذه االسورة.
7 فسر العزم بالصبر والثبات أمام الإغراء.
************************
**{ وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ } 116 { فَقُلْنَا يآءَادَمُ إِنَّ هَـٰذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلاَ يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ ٱلْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَىٰ } 117 { إِنَّ لَكَ أَلاَّ تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلاَ تَعْرَىٰ } 118 { وَأَنَّكَ لاَ تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلاَ تَضْحَىٰ } 119 { فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يٰآدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَىٰ شَجَرَةِ ٱلْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لاَّ يَبْلَىٰ } 120 { فَأَكَلاَ   مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَاتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ   عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ ٱلْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَىٰ ءَادَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَىٰ } 121 { ثُمَّ ٱجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَىٰ }122
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وإذ قلنا للملائكة: أي اذكر قولنا للعظة والاعتبار.

إلا إبليس أبى: أي امتنع من السجود لكبر في نفسه إذ هو ليس من الملائكة وإنما هو أبو الجان كان مع الملائكة يعبد الله معهم.

عدو لك ولزوجك: أي حواء ومعنى عدو أنه لا يحب لكما الخير بل يريد لكما الشر.

فتشقى: أي بالعمل في الأرض إذ تزرع وتحصد وتطحن وتخبز حتى تتغذى.

لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى: أي لا تعطش ولا يصيبك حر شمس الضحى المؤلم في الأرض.

شجرة الخلد: أي التي يخلد من أكل منها.

وملك لا يبلى: أي لا يفنى ولا يبيد ولازم ذلك الخلود.

فبدت لهما سواءتهما: أي ظهر لكل منها قُبُلَ صاحبه ودُبُرَهُ فاستاءا لذلك.

وطفقا يخصفان: أي أخذا وجعلا يلزقان ورق الشجر عليهما ستراً لسوءاتهما.

فغوى: أي بالأكل من الشجرة المنهي عنها.

فاجتباه ربه فتاب عليه: أي اختاره لولايته فهداه للتوبة فتاب ليكون عبداً صالحاً.

معنى الآيات:

لما  ذكر تعالى ضعف آدم عليه السلام حيث عهد الله إليه بعدم طاعة إبليس حتى  لا  يخرجه هو وزوجه من الجنة، وأن آدم نسي العهد فأكل من الشجرة ناسب ذكر  قصة  آدم بتمامها ليكون موعظة للمتقين وهدى للمؤمنين فقال تعالى لرسوله  محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم واذكر { وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ  ٱسْجُدُواْ  لأَدَمََ } وسجودهم عبادة لله تعالى وتحية لآدم لشرفه وعلمه.  فامتثلت  الملائكة أمر الله { فَسَجَدُوۤاْ } كلهم أجمعون { إِلاَّ  إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ  } أن يسجد لما داخله من الكبر ولأنه لم يكن من الملائكة  بل كان من الجن  إلا أنه كان يتعبد الله تعالى مع الملائكة في السماء. هذا  ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى [116].

وقوله  تعالى { فَقُلْنَا يآءَادَمُ } أي بعد أن تكبّر إبليس عن السجود  لآدم  نصحنا آدم وقلنا له { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا } أي إبليس { عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ   وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلاَ يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ ٱلْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَىٰ } أي فلا   تطيعانه فإن طاعته 1تكون سبب إخراجكما من الجنة ومتى خرجتما منها شقيتما،   ووجه الخطاب إلى آدم في قوله تعالى: فتشقى لأن المراد من الشقاء هنا العمل   كالزرع والحصاد وغيرهما مما هو ضروري للعيش خارج الجنة والزوج هو المسئول   عن 2إعاشة زوجته فهو الذي يشقى دونها، وقوله تعالى لآدم { إِنَّ لَكَ  أَلاَّ  تَجُوعَ فِيهَا } أي في الجنة { وَلاَ تَعْرَىٰ } ، { وَأَنَّكَ  لاَ  تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا } أي لا تعطش { وَلاَ تَضْحَىٰ 3} أي لا تتعرض لحر  شمس ضحى  كما هي في الأرض والخطاب وإن كان لآدم فحواء تابعة له بحكم رئاسة  الزوج على  زوجته، ومن الأدب خطاب الرجل دون امرأته إذ هي تابعة له وقوله  تعالى: {  فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ } أي ناداه من طريق الوسوسة.


{ يٰآدَمُ هَلْ  أَدُلُّكَ عَلَىٰ شَجَرَةِ ٱلْخُلْدِ 4وَمُلْكٍ لاَّ  يَبْلَىٰ } فقبل منه  ذلك آدم واستجاب لوسوسته فأكلت حواء أولاً ثم أكل آدم  وهو قوله تعالى {  فَأَكَلاَ مِنْهَا } فترتب على ذلك انكشاف سوءاتهما  لهما بذهاب النور  الساتر لهما بسبب المعصية لله تعالى وقوله تعالى {  وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ  عَلَيْهِمَا } من ورق الشجر أي فأخذا يشدان ورق  الشجر على عوراتهما ستراً  لهما لأن منظر العورة يسوء الآدمي ولذلك سميت  العورة سوءة وهكذا عصى آدم  ربه باستجابته لوسواس عدوه وأكله من الشجرة  فبذلك5 غوى، إلا أن ربه تعالى  اجتباه أي نبياً وقربه ولياً { فَتَابَ  6عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَىٰ } وهداه للعمل  بطاعته ليكون من جملة أصفيائه وصالح  عباده. والحمد لله ذي الإِنعام  والإِفضال.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بذكر مثل هذا القصص الذي لا يعلم إلا بالوحي الإِلهي.

2- تقرير عداوة إبليس لبني آدم.

3- بيان أن الجنة لا نصب فيها ولا تعب، وإنما ذلك في الأرض.

4- التحذير من أخطار الاستجابة لوسوسة إبليس فإنها تُرْدى صاحبها.

5- ضعف المرأة وقلة عزمها فقد أكلت قبل آدم فسهلت عليه المعصية.

6- كون المرأة تابعة للرجل وليس لها أن تستقل بحال من الأحوال.

7- حرمة كشف العورات ووجوب سترها.

8- إثبات نبوة آدم وتوبة الله عليه وقبولها منه وهدايته إلى العمل بمحابه وترك مكارهه.
__________________________
1 هذا مبدأ: أنّ نفقة الزوجة على زوجها. وأن النفقة الواجبة محصورة في الطعام والشراب والكسوة والسكن.
2 قال الحسن: المراد بالشقاء: شقاء الدنيا لا يرى ابن آدم فيها إلاّ ناصبا.
3 يقال: ضحيت للشمس ضحاءً: برزت، وضحَيت بفتح الحاء مثله والمضارع أضحى،  والأمر إضح، ومنه قول عمر في عرفة لرجل لازم الخيمة إضحَ لمن جئت له.
4 روى أبو داود واحمد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إن  في الجنة شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام ما يقطعها وهي شجرة الخلد".
5 كان هذا قبل النبوة، ومن أذنب مرّة واحدة لا يقال له مذنب ولا غاو ولاسيما بعد التوبة.
6 ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "حاجّ موسى  آدم فقال له: أنت الذي أخرجت الناس من الجنة بذنبك وأشقيتهم؟ قال آدم يا  موسى أنت الذي اصطفاك برسالاته وبكلامه أتلومني على أمر كتبه الله عليّ قبل  أن يخلقني قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فحجّ آدم موسى".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة طه - (10)  
الحلقة (589)
تفسير سورة طه مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 386الى صــــ 393)

**{ قَالَ   ٱهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعاً بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا   يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلاَ يَضِلُّ وَلاَ   يَشْقَىٰ } 123 { وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيامَةِ أَعْمَىٰ } 124 { قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِيۤ أَعْمَىٰ وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيراً } 125 { قَالَ كَذٰلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذٰلِكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ تُنْسَىٰ } 126 { وَكَذٰلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ ٱلآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَىٰ }127
*

*شرح الكلمات:

قال اهبطا منها جميعا: أي آدم وحواء من الجنة وإبليس سبق أن أبلس وهبط.

بعضكم لبعض عدو: أي آدم وحواء وذريتهما عدو لإِبليس وذريته، وإبليس وذريته عدو لآدم وحواء وذريتهما.

فإما يأتينكم مني هدى: أي فإن يأتيكم مني هدى وهو كتاب ورسول.

فمن اتبع هداي: أي الذي أرسلت به رسولي وهو القرآن.

فلا يضل: أي في الدنيا.

ولا يشقى: في الآخرة.

ومن أعرض عن ذكري: أي عن القرآن فلم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما فيه.

معيشة ضنكا: أي ضيّقة تضيق بها نفسه ولم يسعد بها ولو كانت واسعة.

أعمى: أي أعمى البصر لا يبصر.

وقد كنت بصيرا: أي ذا بصر في الدنيا وعند البعث.

قال كذلك: أي الأمر كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها فكما نسيتها تنسى في جهنم.

وكذلك  نجزي من أسرف: أي وكذلك الجزاء الذي جازينا به من نسي آياتنا نجزي  من أسرف  في المعاصي ولم يقف عند حد، ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه سبحانه وتعالى.

أشد وأبقى: أي أشد من عذاب الدنيا وأدوم فلا ينقضي ولا ينتهي.

معنى الآيات:

ما زال السياق الكريم في قصة آدم إنه لما أكل آدم وحواء من الشجرة وبدت  لهما سواءتهما وعاتبهما ربهما بقوله في آية غير هذه{ أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا1  عَن تِلْكُمَا ٱلشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَآ إِنَّ ٱلشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا  عَدُوٌ مُّبِينٌ } [الأعراف:  22]. وأنزل على آدم كلمة2 التوبة فقالها مع  زوجه فتاب الله عليهما لما تم  كل ذلك قال { ٱهْبِطَا3 مِنْهَا } أي من  الجنة { جَمِيعاً } إذ إبليس العدو  قد اُبْلِس من قبل وطُرد من الجنة  فهبطوا جميعاً. وقوله { فَإِمَّا  يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى } أي بيان  عبادتي تحمله كتبي وتبينه رسلي، {  فَمَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ } فآمن به وعمل  بما فيه { فَلاَ يَضِلُّ } في  حياته { وَلاَ يَشْقَىٰ4 } في آخرته {  وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي } أي فلم  يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما فيه { فَإِنَّ  لَهُ } أي جزاءً منا له { مَعِيشَةً  ضَنكاً5 } أي ضيقة تضيق بها نفسه فلم  يشعر بالغبطة والسعادة وإن اتسع رزقه  كما يضيق عليه قبره ويشقى فيه طيلة  حياة البرزخ، ويحشر يوم القيامة أعمى لا  حجة له ولا بصر يبصر به. وقد يعجب  لحاله ويسأل ربه { لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِيۤ  أَعْمَىٰ وَقَدْ كُنتُ } في الدنيا  وفي البعث { بَصِيراً } فيجيبه ربه  تعالى: { كَذٰلِكَ } أي الأمر كذلك كنت  بصيراً وأصبحت أعمى لأنك { أَتَتْكَ  آيَاتُنَا } تحملها كتبنا وتبينها  رسلنا { فَنَسِيتَهَا } أي تركتها ولم  تلتفت إليها معرضا عنها فاليوم تترك  في جهنم منسياً كذلك وقوله تعالى في  الآية الآخرة [127] { وَكَذٰلِكَ  نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ } في معاصينا فلم  يقف عند حد ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه  فنجعل له معيشة ضنكاً في حياته الدنيا وفي  البرزخ { وَلَعَذَابُ ٱلآخِرَةِ  أَشَدُّ }6 من عذاب الدنيا { وَأَبْقَىٰ }  أي أدوم حيث لا ينقضي ولا  ينتهي.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عداوة الشيطان للإِنسان.

2- عِدَةُ الله تعالى لمن آمن بالقرآن وعمل بما فيه أن لا يضل في حياته ولا يشقى في آخرته.

3- بيان جزاء من أعرض عن القرآن في الدنيا والآخرة.

4- التنديد بالإِسراف في الذنوب والمعاصي مع الكفر بآيات الله، وبيان جزاء ذلك.
___________________________
1 هي قوله تعالى: {قالا ربّنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن  من الخاسرين} من سورة الأعراف وأخبر تعالى عنها في سورة البقرة في قوله  تعالى: {فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم} .
2 الآية من سورة الأعراف.
3 الخطاب لآدم وإبليس وحواء تابعة لزوجها بقرينة: {بعضكم لبعض عدو} .
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ضمن الله تعالى لمن قرأ القرآن وعمل بما فيه ألاّ يضل في الدنيا ولا يشقى في الآخرة وتلا هذه الآية.
5 {ضنكا} أي: ضيّقا، يقال: منزل ضنك وعيش ضنك، يستوي في الواحد والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث قال عنترة.
إن يُلحقوا أكرر وإن يستلحموا
أشدد وإن يُلفوا بضنك أنزل
6 أي: من المعيشة الضنك.
******************************  *

**{ أَفَلَمْ   يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ   فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لأُوْلِي ٱلنُّهَىٰ } 128 { وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَاماً وَأَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى } 129 { فَٱصْبِرْ   عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ   ٱلشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَآءِ ٱلْلَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ   وَأَطْرَافَ ٱلنَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَىٰ } 130 { وَلاَ   تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَىٰ مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِّنْهُمْ   زَهْرَةَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ   خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ } 131 { وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِٱلصَّلاَةِ وَٱصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لاَ نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقاً نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَٱلْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ }132
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أفلم يهد لهم: أي أفلم يُبيَّنْ لهم.

من القرون: أي من أهل القرون.

لآيات لأولي النهى: أي أصحاب العقول الراجحة إذ النهية العقل.

ولولا كلمة سبقت: أي بتأخير العذاب عنهم.

لكان لزاما: أي العذاب لازما لا يتأخر عنهم بحال.

ما يقولون: من كلمات الكفر، ومن مطالبتهم بالآيات.

ومن آناء الليل: أي ساعات الليل واحدها إنْيٌ أو إنْوٌ.

لعلك ترضى: أي رجاء أن تثاب الثواب الحسن الذي ترضى به.

إلى ما متعنا به أزواجاً1 منهم: أي رجالاً منهم من الكافرين.

زهرة الحياة الدنيا: أي زينة الحياة الدنيا وقيل فيها زهرة لأنها سرعان ما تذبل وتذوى.

لنفتنهم فيه: أي لنبتليهم في ذلك أيشكرون أم يكفرون.

والعاقبة للتقوى: العاقبة الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة لأهل التقوى.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  ذكر قصة آدم عليه السلام وما تضمنته من هداية الآيات قال تعالى {  أَفَلَمْ  يَهْدِ } لأهل مكة المكذبين المشركين أي أَغَفَلوا فلم يهد لهم  أي يتبين {  كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْقُرُونِ } أي إهلاكنا  للعديد من أهل  القرون الذين هم يمشون في مساكنهم ذاهبين جائين كثمود  وأصحاب مدين  والمؤتفكات أهلكناهم بكفرهم ومعاصيهم فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويطيعوا  فينجوا  ويسعدوا. وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ } المذكور من الإهلاك  للقرون  الأولى { لآيَاتٍ } أي دلائل واضحة على وجوب الإِيمان بالله ورسوله   وطاعتهما، { لأُوْلِي ٱلنُّهَىٰ } أي لأصحاب العقول أما الذين لا عقول  لهم  لأنهم عطلوها فلم يفكروا بها فلا يكون في ذلك آيات لهم. وقوله تعالى {   وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ2 سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ } بأن لا تموت نفس حتى تستوفي   أجلها، وأجل مسمىً عند الله في كتاب المقادير لا يتبدل ولا يتغير لكان   عذابهم لازماً لهم لما هم عليه من الكفر والشرك والعصيان. وعليه {   فَٱصْبِرْ } يا رسولنا { عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ } من أنك ساحر وشاعر وكاذب   وكاهن من كلمات الكفر، واستعن على ذلك بالصلاة ذات الذكر والتسبيح {  قَبْلَ  طُلُوعِ ٱلشَّمْسِ } وهو صلاة الصبح { وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا } وهو  صلاة  العصر { وَمِنْ آنَآءِ ٱلْلَّيْلِ } أي ساعات الليل وهما صلاتا  المغرب  والعشاء، { وَأَطْرَافَ ٱلنَّهَارِ } وهو صلاة الظهر لأنها تقع بين  طرفي  النهار أي نصفه الأول ونصفه الثاني3 وذلك عند زوال الشمس، لعلك بذلك  ترضى  بثواب الله تعالى لك.

وقوله  تعالى { وَلاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ } أي لا تتطلع ناظراً { إِلَىٰ  مَا  مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِّنْهُمْ } أشكالاً في عقائدهم وأخلاقهم   وسلوكهم { زَهْرَةَ4 ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا } أي من زينة الحياة الدنيا {   لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ } أي لنختبرهم في ذلك الذي متعناهم به من زينة  الحياة  الدنيا وقوله تعالى: { وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ } أي ما لك عند الله من  أجر  ومثوبة { خَيْرٌ 5وَأَبْقَىٰ } خيراً في نوعه وأبقى في مدته، واختيار  الباقي  على الفاني مطلب العقلاء.
وقوله تعالى: {  وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ6 بِٱلصَّلاَةِ وَٱصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا }  أي من أزواجك  وبناتك وأتباعك المؤمنين بالصلاة ففيها الملاذ وفيها الشفاء  من آلام الحاجة  والخصاصية واصطبر عليها واحمل نفسك على الصبر على إقامتها.  وقوله { لاَ  نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقاً } أي لا نكلفك مالاً تَعْطِيناه ولكن  تكلف صلاة فأدها  على أكمل وجوهها. { نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ } أي رزقك علينا، {  وَٱلْعَاقِبَةُ  لِلتَّقْوَىٰ } أي العاقبة الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة  لأهل التقوى من  عبادنا وهم الذين يخشوننا فيؤدون ما أوجبنا عليهم ويجتنبون  ما حرمنا عليهم  رهبة منا ورغبة فينا. هؤلاء لهم أحسن العواقب ينتهون  إليها نصر في الدنيا  وسعادة في الآخرة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير مبدأ العاقل من اعتبر بغيره.

2- بيان فضيلة العقل وشرف صاحبه وانتفاعه به.

3- وجوب الصبر على دعوة الله والاستعانة على ذلك بالصلاة.

4- بيان أوقات الصلوات الخمس والحصول على رضى النفس بثوابها.

5- وجوب عدم تعلق النفس بما عند أهل الكفر من مال ومتاع لأنهم ممتحنون به.

6- وجوب الرضا بما قسم الله للعبد من رزق إنتظاراً لرزق الآخرة الخالد الباقي.

7- وجوب الأمر بالصلاة بين الأهل والأولاد والمسلمين والصبر على ذلك.

8- فضل التقوى وكرامة أصحابها وفوزهم بحسن العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة.

9- إقام الصلاة بين أفراد الأسرة المسلمة ييسر الله تعالى به أسباب الرزق وتوسعته عليهم.
____________________________
1 أزواجاً: رجالاً ونساءً لأنّ الرجل زوج والمرأة زوج والتعبير بلفظ أزواج  لأجل الدلالة على العائلات والبيوت أي: إلى ما متّعناهم به من مال وبنين.
2 فيه تقديم وتأخير، الأصل: ولولا كلمة سبقت وأجل مسبق لكان لزاماً. أي لكان العذاب لازماً لهم.
3 العتمة. واحد الأناء: أنيٌ وإنى وأنى.
4 قال مجاهد: الأغنياء منهم، وبهذا يشمل النساء والرجال إذ كل منهما زوج  فرجح هذا أنّ أزواجاً: مفعول به، ولا يتنافى هذا مع ما في التفسير لأن  قولنا: أشكالاً في عقولهم وأخلاقهم وسلوكهم يعني: منطقاً الرجال الأزواج.
5 {زهرة} منصوب على الحال من الموصول. والزهرة: واحدة الزهور وهو نور الشجر  والمراد هنا: الزينة المعجبة المبهرة في النساء والبنين والأنعام  والبساتين والجنان.
6 الخطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وجميع أمّته تابعة له في  ذلك فكلّ مؤمن يجب عليه أن يقيم الصلاة وأن يأمر أهله بذلك ويصبر. روي أنه  لما نزلت هذه الآية كان صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "يذهب إلى بنته  فاطمة كل صباح وقت الصلاة" وكان عمر رضي الله عنه يوقظ أهل داره لصلاة  الليل ويصلي وهو يتمثل بالآية: وكان عروة بن الزبير إذا رأى شيئاً من أخبار  السلاطين وأحوالهم بادر إلى منزله فدخله وهو يقرأ: {ولا تمدّن عينك..}  الآية.
************************
**{ وَقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي ٱلصُّحُفِ ٱلأُولَىٰ } 133 { وَلَوْ   أَنَّآ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُواْ رَبَّنَا   لَوْلاۤ أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ   أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَىٰ } 134 { قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُواْ فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ ٱلصِّرَاطِ ٱلسَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ }135
*

*شرح الكلمات:

لولا1: أي هَلاَّ فهي أداة تحضيض وحث على وقوع ما يذكر بعدها.

بآية من ربه: أي معجزة تدل على صدقه في نبوته ورسالته.

بينة ما في الصحف الأولى: أي المشتمل عليها القرآن العظيم من أنباء الأمم الماضية وهلاكهم بتكذيبهم لرسلهم.

من قبله: من قبل إرسالنا رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنزالنا كتابنا القرآن.

من قبل أن نذل ونخزى: أي من قبل أن يصينبا الذل والخزي يوم القيامة في جهنم.

متربص: أي منتظر ما يؤول إليه الأمر.

فستعلمون: أي يوم القيامة.

الصراط السوي: أي الدين الصحيح وهو الإِسلام.

ومن اهتدى: أي ممن ضل نحن أم أنتم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق مع المشركين طلباً لهدايتهم فقال تعالى مخبراً عن أولئك   المشركين الذين متع الله رجالاً منهم بزهرة الحياة الدنيا أنهم أصروا على   الشرك والتكذيب { وَقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ2 يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ } أي هلا يأتينا   محمد بمعجزة كالتي أتى بها صالح وموسى وعيسى بن مريم تدل على صدقه في  نبوته  ورسالته إلينا. فقال تعالى راداً عليهم قولتهم الباطلة: { أَوَلَمْ   تَأْتِهِمْ بَيِّنَةُ مَا 3فِي ٱلصُّحُفِ ٱلأُولَىٰ }؟ أيطالبون بالآيات  وقد  جاءتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى بواسطة القرآن الكريم فعرفوا ما حل  بالأمم  التي طالبت بالآيات ولما جاءتهم الآيات كذبوا بها فأهلكهم الله  بتكذيبهم  4فما يؤمن هؤلاء المشركين المطالبين بالآيات أنها لو جاءتهم ما  آمنوا بها  فأهلكوا كما أهلك المكذبين من قبلهم.

وقوله  تعالى في الآية الثانية [134] { وَلَوْ أَنَّآ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ  5  بِعَذَابٍ  مِّن قَبْلِهِ } أي من قبل إرسالنا محمد وإنزالنا الكتاب عليه  لقالوا للرب  تعالى إذا وقفوا بين يديه: { رَبَّنَا لَوْلاۤ أَرْسَلْتَ  إِلَيْنَا  رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ } فيما تدعونا إليه من التوحيد  والإِيمان  والعمل الصالح وذلك من قبل أن نذل هذا الذل ونخزى هذا الخزي في  نار جهنم.  فإن كان هذا قولهم لا محالة فلم لا يؤمنون ويتبعون آيات الله  فيعملون بما  جاء فيها من الهدى قبل حلول العذاب بهم؟ وفي الآية الأخيرة  قال تعالى  لرسوله بعد هذا الإِرشاد الذي أرشدهم إليه { قُلْ كُلٌّ  مُّتَرَبِّصٌ6 } أي  كل منا متربص أي منتظر ما يؤول إليه الأمر {  فَتَرَبَّصُواْ }. فستعلمون في  نهاية الأمر وعندما توقفون في عرصات  القيامة { مَنْ } هم { أَصْحَابُ  ٱلصِّرَاطِ ٱلسَّوِيِّ7 } الذي لا اعوجاج  فيه وهو الإِسلام الدين الحق، {  وَمَنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ } إلى سبيل النجاة  والسعادة ممن ضل ذلك فخسر وهلك.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- المطالبة بالآيات سنة متبعة للأمم والشعوب عندما تعرض عن الحق وتتنكر للعقل وهدايته.

2- الذلة والخزي تصيب أهل النار يوم القيامة لما فرطوا فيه من الإِيمان والعمل الصالح.

3-  في الآية إشادة إلى حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: " يحتج به على   الله يوم القيامة ثلاثة: الهالك في الفترة، والمغلوب على عقله، والصبي   الصغير، فيقول المغلوب على عقله لم تجعل لي عقلاً انتفع به، ويقول الهالك   في الفترة لم يأتني رسول ولا نبي ولو أتاني لك رسول أو نبي لكنت أطوع خلقك   إليك، وقرأ صلى الله عليه وسلم { لَوْلاۤ أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً }   ويقول الصبي الصغير كنت صغيراً لا أعقل.
قال فترفع لهم نار  ويقال لهم: رِدُوها قال فَيرِدُها من كان في علم الله  أنه سعيد، ويتلكأ  عنها من كان في علم الله أنه شقي فيقول إياي عصيتم فكيف  برسلي لو أتتكم ".  رواه ابن جرير عند تفسير هذه الآية { رَبَّنَا لَوْلاۤ  أَرْسَلْتَ  إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً }.
______________________________
1 لولا: أداة تحضيض وجملة: {أو لم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى} حالية  أي: قالوا ذلك، والحال أنها أتتهم بيّنة ما في الصحف الأولى، فالاستفهام  إنكاري، والبينة: الحجة، والصحف. كتب الأنبياء السابقين كقوله تعالى: {إنّ  هذا لفي الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى} .
2 أي: لولا يأتينا محمد بآية توجب العلم الضروري أو بآية ظاهرة كناقة صالح  وعصا موسى أو هلاّ يأتينا بالآيات التي نقترحها كتحويل جبال مكة.
3 هذه البيّنة هي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكتابه القرآن  الكريم، محمد أميّ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، وقد جاء بما لم يأت به غيره من العلوم  والمعارف والقرآن الكريم حوى علوم الأولين وقصصهم، وكل علم نافع في  الحياتين فأيّة آية أعظم من هذه الآية، كما قال تعالى: {أو لم يكفهم أنا  أنزلنا عليك كتاباً يتلى عليهم} ؟!
4 قال القرطبي: فما يؤمنهم إن أتتهم الآيات أن يكون حالهم كحال أولئك.
5 هذه الآية دليل على أن الإيمان بوحدانية الله تعالى مما يقتضيه العقل وتوجبه الفطرة لولا حجب الضلالات وإغواء الشياطين للناس.
6 هذا جواب عن قولهم: {لولا يأتينا بآية من ربّه} وما بينهما اعتراض والتربّص: الانتظار.
7 بمعنى المُسْتَوي وهو مأخوذ من التسوية.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (1)  
الحلقة (590)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 394الى صــــ 399)
الجزء السابع عشر
سورة الأنبياء
مكية
وآياتها مائة واثنتا عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**{ ٱقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُّعْرِضُونَ } 1 { مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِّن ذِكْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ مُّحْدَثٍ إِلاَّ ٱسْتَمَعُوهُ وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ } 2 { لاَهِيَةً   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَسَرُّواْ ٱلنَّجْوَى ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ هَلْ هَـٰذَآ   إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ أَفَتَأْتُونَ ٱلسِّحْرَ وَأَنتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ } 3 { قَالَ رَبِّي يَعْلَمُ ٱلْقَوْلَ فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } 4 { بَلْ قَالُوۤاْ أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلاَمٍ بَلِ ٱفْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَآ أُرْسِلَ ٱلأَوَّلُونَ } 5 { مَآ آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ أَفَهُمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ }6
*

*شرح الكلمات:

اقترب1 للناس حسابهم: أي قرب زمن حسابهم وهو يوم القيامة.

وهم في غفلة: أي عما هم صائرون إليه.

معرضون: أي عن التأهب ليوم الحساب بصالح الأعمال بعد ترك الشرك والمعاصي.

من ذكر من ربهم محدث: أي من قرآن نازل من ربهم محدث جديد النزول.

وهم يلعبون: أي ساخرين مستهزئين.

لاهية قلوبهم: مشغولة عنه بما لا يغني من الباطل والشر والفساد.

وأسروا النجوى: أي أخفوا مناجاتهم بينهم.

أضغاث أحلام: أي أخلاط رآها في المنام.

بل افتراه: أي اختلقه وكذبه ولم يوح إليه.

أفهم يؤمنون: أي لا يؤمنون فالاستفهام للنفي.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى فيقول وقوله الحق: { ٱقْتَرَبَ2 لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ } أي  دنا وقرب  وقت حسابهم على أعمالهم خيرها وشرها { وَهُمْ فِي 3غَفْلَةٍ }  عما ينتظرهم  من حساب وجزاء { مُّعْرِضُونَ } عما يدعون إليه من التأهب  ليوم الحساب بترك  الشرك والمعاصي والتزود بالإِيمان وصالح الأعمال. وقوله  تعالى: { مَا  يَأْتِيهِمْ 4مِّن ذِكْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ مُّحْدَثٍ5 } أي  ما ينزل الله من  قرآن يعظهم به ويذكرهم بما فيه { إِلاَّ ٱسْتَمَعُوهُ  وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ }  أي استمعوه وهم هازئون ساخرون لاعبون غير متدبرين له  ولا متفكرين فيه.  وقوله تعالى: { لاَهِيَةً قُلُوبُهُمْ } أي مشغولة عنه  منصرفة عما تحمل  الآيات المحدثة النزول من هدى ونور، { وَأَسَرُّواْ  ٱلنَّجْوَى ٱلَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُواْ 6} وهم المشركون قالوا في تناجيهم بينهم: {  هَلْ هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ  بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ } أي ما محمد إلا إنسان مثلكم  فكيف تؤمنون به وتتابعونه  على ما جاء به، إنه ما هو إلا ساحر {  أَفَتَأْتُونَ ٱلسِّحْرَ وَأَنتُمْ  تُبْصِرُونَ } ما لكم أين ذهبت عقولكم؟  قال تعالى لرسوله: { قَالَ رَبِّي 7 يَعْلَمُ ٱلْقَوْلَ فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ.... }  لأقوال عباده { ٱلْعَلِيمُ } بأعمالهم  فهو تعالى سميع لما تقولون من الكذب  عليم بصدقي وحقيقة ما أدعوكم إليه.

وقوله  تعالى: { بَلْ قَالُوۤاْ } أي أولئك المتناجون الظالمون { أَضْغَاثُ   أَحْلاَمٍ } أي قالوا في القرآن يأتيهم من ربهم محدث لهم؛ ليهتدوا به  قالوا  فيه أضغاث أي أخلاط رؤيا منامية وليس بكلام الله ووحيه، { بَلِ  ٱفْتَرَاهُ  } انتقلوا من قول إلى آخر لحيرتهم { بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ } أي  صلى الله عليه  وسلم وما يقوله ليس من جنس الشعر الذي ذكر أشياء لا واقع  لها ولا حقيقة.  وقوله تعالى عنه: { فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَآ أُرْسِلَ  ٱلأَوَّلُونَ }  أي إن كان رسولاً كما يدعي وليس بشاعر ولا ساحر فليأتنا  بآية أي معجزة كآية  صالح أو موسى أو عيسى كما أرسل بها الأنبياء الأولون.  قال تعالى: { مَآ  آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ 8مِّن قَرْيَةٍ } أي أهل قرية {  أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ }  بالعذاب لما جاءتها الآية فكذبت أفهم 9يؤمنون أي لا  يؤمنون إذ شأنهم شأن  غيرهم، فلذا لا معنى لإِعطائهم الآية من أجل الإِيمان  ونحن نعلم أنهم لا  يؤمنون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- قرب الساعة.

2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من غفلة ولهو وإعراض، والناس اليوم أكثر منهم في ذلك.

3- بيان حيرة المشركين إزاء الوحي الإِلهي والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

4-  المعجزات لم تكن يوماً سبباً في هداية الناس بل كانت سبب إهلاكهم إذ  هذا  طبع الإِنسان إذا لم يرد الإِيمان والهداية فإنه لا يهتدي ولو جاءته  كل  آية.
______________________________  _______
1 قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: الكهف ومريم وطه والأنبياء من العتاق الأول وهن من تلادي: يريد من أوّل ما حفظ كالمال التليد.
2 لفظ الناس: عام وإن أريد به أهل مكة بدليل السياق في الآيات بعد.
3 الجملة حالية أي: اقترب للناس حسابهم والحال أنّهم في غفلة معرضون.
4 محدث: أي: في نزوله وقراءة جبريل له على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذ كان ينزل آية آية وسورة سورة وجائز أن يكون الذكر الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لقرينة الآيات كقوله: {هل هذا إلا بشر  مثلكم} وقوله: {قد أنزل الله إليكم ذكرا رسولاً..} فرسول بدلا، ق قوله:  (ذكرا) وقوله (إلا استمعوه) ي: الرسول وهم يلعبون. قاله الحسن بن الفضل.
5 لاهية: ساهية معرضة عن ذكر الله تعالى. يقال: لهيت عن الشيء إذا تركته  وسهرت عنه، وهو نعت تقدّم عن الاسم فنصب على الحال نحو: (خاشعة أبصارهم) ،  (ودانية عليهم ظلالها) وكقول كثير عزّة:
لعزة موحشا طلل
يلوح كأنه خِلَلُ
6 {الذين ظلموا} بدل من واو الجماعة في: {وأسروا النجوى} .
7 قرأ نافع والجمهور: {قل ربي} بصيغة الأمر، وقرأ حفص ومن وافقه (قال) بصيغة الماضي.
8 {من} : زائدة لتقوية الكلام وتوكيد النفي المستفاد من حرف (ما) .
9 الاستفهام للإنكار أي: إنكار إيمانهم لو جاءتهم الآية أي: فهم لا يؤمنون.
**************************
**{ وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِيۤ إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْئَلُوۤاْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ } 7 { وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَداً لاَّ يَأْكُلُونَ ٱلطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُواْ خَالِدِينَ } 8 { ثُمَّ صَدَقْنَاهُمُ ٱلْوَعْدَ فَأَنجَيْنَاهُم  ْ وَمَن نَّشَآءُ وَأَهْلَكْنَا ٱلْمُسْرفِينَ } 9 { لَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ كِتَاباً فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ }10*

*شرح الكلمات:

قبلك: يا محمد.

أهل الذكر: أي الكتاب الأول وهم أهل الكتاب.

جسداً: أي أجساداً آدمية.

الوعد: أي الذي واعدناهم.

المسرفين: أي في الظلم والشرك والمعاصي.

كتاباً: هو القرآن العظيم.

فيه ذكركم: أي ما تذكرون به ربكم وما تذكرون به من الشرف بين الناس.

معنى الآيات:

كانت  مطالب قريش من اعتراضاتهم تدور حَوْلَ لِمَ يكون الرسول بشراً، ولِمَ  يكون  رسولاً ويأكل الطعام لم لا يكون له كنز أو جنة يأكل منها، لم لا  يأتينا  بآية كما أرسل بها الأولون، وهكذا. قال قتادة قال أهل مكة للنبي  صلى الله  عليه وسلم " وإذا كان ما تقوله حقاً ويسرك أن نؤمن فحول لنا  الصفا ذهبا،  فأتاه جبريل فقال إن شئت كان لبذس سألك قومك، ولكنه إن كان ثم  لم يؤمنوا لم  ينظروا " أي ينزل بهم العذاب فوراً " وإن شئت استأنيت  بقومك، قال بل  استأني بقومي فأنزل الله{ مَآ آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن  قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ أَفَهُمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ } [الأنبياء: 6].

وقوله  تعالى: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا 1قَبْلَكَ } يا رسولنا { إِلاَّ  رِجَالاً  نُّوحِيۤ إِلَيْهِمْ } ما نريد إبلاغه عبادنا من أمرنا ونهينا. {   فَاسْئَلُوۤاْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ2 إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ } أي  فليسأل  قومك أهل الكتاب من قبلهم وهم أحبار اليهود ورهبان النصارى إن  كانوا لا  يعلمون فإنهم يعلمون أن الرسل من قبلهم لم يكونوا إلا بشراً.  وقوله تعالى: {  وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ } أي الرسل { جَسَداً3 } أي أجساداً  ملائكية أو بشرية  لا يأكل أصحابها الطعام بل جعلناهم أجساداً آدمية تفتقر  في بقاء حياتها إلى  الطعام والشراب4 فلم يعترض هؤلاء المشركون على كون  الرسول بشراً يأكل  الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق؟ وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ  صَدَقْنَاهُمُ } أي أولئك  الرسل { ٱلْوَعْدَ } 5الذي وعدناهم وهو أنا إذا  آتينا أقوامهم ما طالبوا به  من المعجزات ثم كذبوا ولم يؤمنوا أهلكناهم {  فَأَنجَيْنَاهُم  ْ وَمَن  نَّشَآءُ } أي أنجينا رسلنا ومن آمن بهم واتبعهم،  وأهلكنا المكذبين  المسرفين في الكفر والعناد والشرك والشر والباطل.

وقوله  تعالى: { لَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ كِتَاباً فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ  أَفَلاَ  تَعْقِلُونَ }؟ يقول تعالى لأولئك المشركين المطالبين بالآيات  التي قد  تكون سبب هلاكهم ودمارهم { لَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ }  لهدايتكم  وإصلاحكم ثم إسعادكم { كِتَاباً } عظيم الشأن { فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ  }6 أي ما  تذكرون به وتتعظون فتهتدون إلى سبيل سلامتكم وسعادتكم، فيه  ذكركم بين الأمم  والشعوب لأنه نزل بلغتكم الناس لكم فيه تبع وهو شرف أي  شرف لكم. أتشتطون  في المكايدة والعناد فلا تعقلون، ما خير لكم مما هو شر  لكم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير مبدأ أن الرسل لا يكونون إلا بشراً ذكوراً لا إناثاً.

2- تعين سؤال أهل العلم في كل ما لا يعلم إلا من طريقهم، من أمور الدين والآخرة.

3- ذم الإِسراف في كل شيء وهو كالغلو في الشرك والظلم.

4-  القرآن ذكر يذكر به الله تعالى لما فيه من دلائل التوحيد وموعظة لما  فيه  من قصص الأولين وشرف أي شرف لمن آمن به وعمل بما فيه من شرائع وآداب   وأخلاق.
____________________________
1 هذا ردّ على المشركين إذ قالوا: {هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم} وتأنيس للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى لا يضيق بما يقولون.
2 جائز أن يكون أهل الذكر أي: الكتاب الأوّل هم اليهود والنصارى إذ كان أهل  مكة يسألون يهود المدينة وجائز أن يكون القرآن وهم المؤمنون ولذا قال عليّ  وهو صادق: نحن أهل الذكر. أي: فليناظروا المؤمنين كعلي وأبي بكر الصديق  وبلال. وفي الآية دليل على وجوب تقليد العامة العلماء إذ هم أهل الذكر  ووجوب العمل بما يفتونهم به ويعلمونهم به.
3 الجسد: الجسم لا حياة فيه كالجثة. وفي العبارة تهكم بالمشركين لسخف  عقولهم إذ أنكروا على الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أكل الطعام  فقالوا: {ما لهذا الرسول يأكل الطعام} وهل يعقل وجود أجسام بشرية تستغني عن  الأكل والشرب؟
4 ولذا هم يموتون ولا يخلدون وهذه حقيقة الآدمي.
5 الوعد: منصوب على نزع الخافض أي: صدقناهم في الوعد الذي وعدناهم، وهو وعدهم بنصرهم وإهلاك أعدائهم.
6 {فيه ذكركم} : أي: فيه ذكر أمر دينكم وأحكام شرعكم وبيان ما تصيرون إليه من ثواب أو عقاب وفيه ذكر مكارم أخلاقكم ومحاسن أعمالكم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (2)  
الحلقة (591)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 399الى صــــ 403)

**{ وَكَمْ قَصَمْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ كَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً وَأَنشَأْنَا بَعْدَهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ } 11 { فَلَمَّآ أَحَسُّواْ بَأْسَنَآ إِذَا هُمْ مِّنْهَا يَرْكُضُونَ } 12 { لاَ تَرْكُضُواْ وَٱرْجِعُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ مَآ أُتْرِفْتُمْ فِيهِ وَمَسَاكِنِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ } 13 { قَالُواْ يٰوَيْلَنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ } 14 { فَمَا زَالَت تِلْكَ دَعْوَاهُمْ حَتَّىٰ جَعَلْنَاهُمْ حَصِيداً خَامِدِينَ }15
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وكم قصمنا: أي وكثيراً من أهل القرى قصمناهم بإهلاكهم وتفتيت أجسامهم.

كانت ظالمة: أي كان أهلها ظالمين.

يركضون: أي فارين هاربين.

إلى ما أترفتم فيه: أي من وافر الطعام والشراب والمسكن والمركب.

تسألون: أي عن شيء من دنياكم على عادتكم.

تلك دعواهم: أي دعوتهم التي يرددونها وهي: { يٰوَيْلَنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ }.

حصيداً خامدين: أي لم يبق منهم قائم فهم كالزرع المحصود خامدين لا حراك لهم كالنار إذا أُخمدت.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى منذراً قريشاً أن يحل بها ما حل بغيرها ممن أصروا على التكذيب   والعناد { وَكَمْ قَصَمْنَا } أي أهلكنا وأبدنا إبادة كاملة { مِن  قَرْيَةٍ 1 } أي أهل قرية { كَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً } أي كان أهلها ظالمين  بالشرك والمعاصي  والمكابرة والعناد، { وَأَنشَأْنَا بَعْدَهَا قَوْماً  آخَرِينَ } هم خير  من أولئك الهالكين. وقوله تعالى: { فَلَمَّآ  أَحَسُّواْ2 بَأْسَنَآ إِذَا  هُمْ مِّنْهَا يَرْكُضُونَ } أي فلما أحسَّ  أولئك الظالمون { بَأْسَنَآ }  أي شعروا به وأدركوه بحواسهم بأسماعهم  وأبصارهم { إِذَا هُمْ مِّنْهَا } من  تلك القرية يركضون هاربين فراراً من  الموت. والملائكة تقول لهم توبيخاً  لهم وتقريعاً: لا تركضوا هاربين {  وَٱرْجِعُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ مَآ أُتْرِفْتُمْ  فِيهِ } نُعِمْتُم فيه من وافِر  الطعام والشراب والكساء والمسكن والمركب {  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ } على  العادة عن شيء من أموركم وأمور3 دنياكم، فكان  جوابهم ما أخبر تعالى به  عنهم: { قَالُواْ يٰوَيْلَنَآ } أي يا هلاكنا  أحضر هذا أو آن حضورك إنا  كنا ظالمين أنفسنا بالشرك والمعاصي والتكذيب  والعناد. قال تعالى: { فَمَا  زَالَت تِلْكَ دَعْوَاهُمْ } أي ما زال قولهم {  يٰوَيْلَنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا  ظَالِمِينَ } تلك دعوتهم 4التي يرددونها {  حَتَّىٰ جَعَلْنَاهُمْ  5حَصِيداً خَامِدِينَ } أي مُجتثين من أصولهم ساقطين  في الأرض خامدين لا  حراك لهم كالنار إذا أُخمدت فلم يبق لها لهيب.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- التنديد بالظلم وأعلى درجاته الشرك بالله.

2- جواز الاستهزاء بالمشرك الظالم إذا حل به العذاب تقريعاً له وتوبيخاً.

3- لا تنفع التوبة عند معاينة العذاب لو طلبها الهالكون.

4- شدة الهول ورؤية العذاب قد تفقد صاحبها رشده وصوابه فيهْذِرُ ولا يدري ما يقول.
___________________________
1 قيل: هذه القرى هي مدائن كانت باليمن، والعموم ظاهر في السياق ولا داعي  إلى حصره في مدائن اليمن بل هو شامل عاداً وثمود وأهل مدين والمؤتفكات،  والقصم: الكسر يقال: قصم ظهر فلان: إذا كسره.
2 الإحساس: الإدراك بالحس فيكون برؤية ما يزعجهم أو سماع أصوات مؤذنة بالهلاك كالصواعق والرياح.
3 وهذا استهزاء بهم وتهكم وتقريع وتوبيخ لهم.
4 أي: الكلمة التي يكررونها وهي: يا ويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين حتى هلكوا عن آخرهم.
5 الحصد: جزّ الزرع والنبات بالمنجل لا باليد، وشاع إطلاق الحصيد على الزرع  المحصود، والخامد الذي لا حراك له من خمدت النار إذا زال لهيبها.
**************************

**{ وَمَا خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَآءَ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لَـٰعِبِينَ } 16 { لَوْ أَرَدْنَآ أَن نَّتَّخِذَ لَهْواً لاَّتَّخَذْنَاه  ُ مِن لَّدُنَّآ إِن كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ } 17 { بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِٱلْحَقِّ عَلَى ٱلْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ ٱلْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ } 18 { وَلَهُ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلاَ يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ } 19 { يُسَبِّحُونَ ٱلَّيلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ لاَ يَفْتُرُونَ }20*

*شرح الكلمات:

لاعبين: أي عابثين لا مقصد حَسَن لنا في ذلك.

لهوا: أي زوجة وولداً.

من لدنا: أي من عندنا من الحور العين أو الملائكة.

بل نقذف بالحق: أي نرمي بالحق على الباطل.

فيدمغه: أي يشج رأسه حتى تبلغ الشجة دماغه فيهلك.

فإذا هو زاهق: أي ذاهب مُضْمحِل.

ولكم الويل مما تصفون: أي ولكم العذاب الشديد من أجل وصفكم الكاذب للديان بأنَّ له زوجة وولداً وللرسول بأنه ساحر ومفترٍ.

ولا يستحسرون: أي لا يعيون ولا يتعبون فيتركون التسبيح.

لا يفترون: عن التسبيح لأنه منهم كالنفس منا لا يتعب أحدنا من التنفس ولا يشغله عنه شيء.

معنى الآيات:

كونه  تعالى يهلك الأمم الظالمة بالشرك والمعاصي دليل أنه لم يخلق الإِنسان   والحياة لعباً وعبثاً بل خلق الإِنسان وخلق الحياة ليذكر ويشكر فمن أعرض  عن  ذكره وترك شكره أذاقه بأساءه في الدنيا والآخرة وهذا ما دلت عليه الآية   السابقة وقررته الآية وهي قوله تعالى: { وَمَا خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَآءَ   وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لَـٰعِبِينَ 1} أي عابثين لا قصد حسن لنا بل   خلقناهما بالحق وهو وجوب عبادتنا بالذكر والشكر لنا وقوله تعالى: { لَوْ   أَرَدْنَآ 2أَن نَّتَّخِذَ لَهْواً } أي صاحبة أو ولدا كما يقول المبطلون  من  العرب القائلون بأن الله أصهر إلى الجن فأنجب الملائكة وكما يقول  ضُلاّلُ  النصارى أن الله اتخذ مريم زوجة فولدت له عيسى الابن، تعالى الله  عما  يأفكون فرد تعالى هذا الباطل بالمعقول من القول فقال لو أردنا أن نتخذ   لهواً نتلهى به من صاحبة وولد لاتخذنا من لدنا من الحور العين والملائكة   ولكنا لم نرد ذلك ولا ينبغي لنا إنا نملك كل من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   عبيداً لنا فكيف يعقل اتخاذ مملوك لنا ولداً ومملوكة زوجةً والناس العجزة   الفقراء لا يجيزون ذلك فالرجل لا يجعل مملوكته زوجة له ولا عبده ولداً  بحال  من الأحوال وقوله تعالى: { بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِٱلْحَقِّ عَلَى  ٱلْبَاطِلِ  فَيَدْمَغُهُ 3فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ } فتلك الأباطيل والترهات  تنزل حجج  القرآن عليها فتدمغها فإذا هي ذاهبة مضمحلة لا يبقى منها شيء {  وَلَكُمُ  ٱلْوَيْلُ } أيها الكاذبون مما تصفون الله بالزوجة والولد  والشريك والرسول  بالسحر والشعر والكهانة والكذب العذاب لازم لكم من أجل  كذبكم وافترائكم على  ربكم ورسوله. وقوله تعالى: { وَلَهُ مَن فِي  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ }  برهان آخر على بطلان دعوى أن له تعالى زوجة  وولداً فالذي يملك من في  السماوات ومن في الأرض غنيٌّ عن الصاحبة والولد  إذا الكل له مُلكاً  وتصرفاً. وقوله: { وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ لاَ  يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ  وَلاَ يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ  4 } برهان آخر {  يُسَبِّحُونَ ٱلَّيلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ  لاَ يَفْتُرُونَ } أي فكيف يفتقر إلى  الزوجة والولد، ومن عنده من الملائكة  وهم لا يحصون عداً يعبدونه لا  يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يملون منها ولا  يتعبون من القيام بها، يسبحونه  الليل والنهار، والدهر كله { لاَ  يَفْتُرُونَ } أي لا يسأمون فيتركون  التسبيح فترةً بعد فترة للاستراحة،  إنهم في تسبيحهم وعدم سآمتهم منه وعدم  انشغالهم عنه كالآدميين في تنفسهم  وطرف أعينهم هل يشغل عن التنفس شاغل أو  عن طرف العين آخر وهل يسأم الإِنسان  من ذلك والجواب لا، فكذلك الملائكة  يسبحون الليل والنهار ولا يفترون.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تنزه الرب تعالى عن اللهو واللعب والصاحبة والولد.

2- حجج القرآن هي الحق متى رمى بها الباطل دمغته فذهب واضمحل.

3- إقامة البراهين العقلية على إبطال الباطل أمر محمود، وقد يكون لا بد منه.

4- بيان غنى الله المطلق عن كل مخلوقاته.

5- بيان حال الملائكة في عبادتهم وتسبيحهم لله تعالى.
_________________________
1 ينفي تعالى أن يكون خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما وما في السموات وما في  الأرض من عجائب المخلوقات وبدائع الصناعات وما بين السماء والأرض من السحب  والأمطار ورياح وأجواء الفضاء ينفي أن يكون هذا الخلق العظيم لعباً: أي:  لهواً وعبثاً بل خلق ما خلق لأعظم حكمة وأسماها وهي أن يعبد بذكره وشكره،  فلذا من كفر به تعالى فترك ذكره وشكره كان من شر خلقه واستوجب العذاب  الأبدي الذي لا يخرج منه ولا يموت فيه ولا يحيى.
2 الآية ردّ على افتراءات المبطلين جهلة البشر الذين نسبوا لله تعالى الصاحبة والولد بغير علم من عقل ولا نقل.
3 الدمغ: شج الرأس حتى تبلغ الشجة الدماغ، والباطل هو الشيطان والحق؟  القرآن، في قول مجاهد إذ قال كل ما في القرآن من الباطل فهو الشيطان.
4 لا يستحسرون أي: لا يعيون مأخوذ من الحسير وهو البعير المنقطع من الإعياء  والتعب يقال: حسر البعير يحسر حسوراً: أعيا وكلّ واستحسر وتحسر مثله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (3)  
الحلقة (592)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 403الى صــــ 408)

**{ أَمِ ٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ آلِهَةً مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ } 21 { لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَآ آلِهَةٌ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ } 22 { لاَ يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ } 23 { أَمِ   ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ هَـٰذَا   ذِكْرُ مَن مَّعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَن قَبْلِي بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ   يَعْلَمُونَ ٱلْحَقَّ فَهُمْ مُّعْرِضُونَ } 24 { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ نُوحِيۤ إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنَاْ فَٱعْبُدُونِ }25
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أم اتخذوا آلهة من الأرض: أيْ من معادنها كالذهب والفضة والنحاس والحجر.

هم ينشرون: أي يحيون الأموات إذ لا يكون إلهاً حقاً إلا من يحيي الموتى.

لو كان فيهما: أي في السماوات والأرض.

لفسدتا: أي السماوات والأرض لأن تعدد الآلهة يقتضي التنازع عادة وهو يقضي بفساد النظام.

فسبحان الله: أي تنزيه لله عما لا يليق بحلاله وكماله.

رب العرش: أي خالقه ومالكه والمختص به.

عما يصفون: أي الله تعالى من صفات النقص كالزوجة والولد والشريك.

لا يسأل عما يفعل: إذ هو الملك المتصرف، وغيره يسأل عن فعله لعجزه وجهله وكونه مربوباً.

قل هاتوا برهانكم: أي على ما اتخذتم من دونه من آلهة ولا برهان لهم على ذلك فهم كاذبون.

هذا ذكر من معي: أي القرآن ذكر أمتي.

وذكر من قبلي: أي التوارة والإنجيل وغيرهما من كتب الله الكل يشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله.

لا يعلمون الحق: أي توحيد الله ووجوبه على العباد فلذا هم معرضون.

فاعبدون: أي وحدوني في العبادة فلا تعبدوا معي غيري إذ لا يستحق العبادة سواي.

معنى الآيات:

يوبخ  تعالى المشركين على شركهم فيقول: { أَمِ ٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ1 آلِهَةً مِّنَ   ٱلأَرْضِ } أي من أحجارها ومعادنها آلهة { هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ } أي يحيون   الموتى، والجواب كلا إنهم لا يحيون والذي لا يحيي الموتى لا يستحق الألوهية   بحال من الأحوال. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى: { أَمِ ٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ  آلِهَةً  مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ } وفي الآية الثانية [22] يبطل  تعالى  دعواهم في اتخاذ آلهة مع الله فيقول: { لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَآ 2} أي  في  السماوات والأرض آلهة غير الله تعالى لفسدتا لأنه تعدد الآلهة يقتضي   التنازع 3والتمانع هذا يريد أن يخلق كذا وهذا لا يريده هذا يريد أن يعطى  كذا  وذاك لا يريده فيختل نظام الحياة وتفسد، ومن هنا كان انتظام الحياة  هذه  القرون العديدة دالا على وحدة الخالق الواجب الوجود الذي تجب له  العبادة  وحده دون من سواه، فلذا نزه تعالى نفسه عن الشريك وما يصفه به  المبطلون من  الزوجة والولد فقال: { فَسُبْحَانَ 4ٱللَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَرْشِ  عَمَّا  يَصِفُونَ } وقرر ألوهيته وربوبيته المطلقة بقوله: { لاَ يُسْأَلُ  5عَمَّا  يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ } فالذي يفعل ولا يُسأل لعلمه وقدرته  وملكه هو  الإله الحق والذي يسأل عن عمله لم فعلت ولم تركت ويحاسب عليه  ويجزي به لن  يكون إلا عبداً مربوباً، وقوله في توبيخ آخر للمشركين: أم  اتخذوا 6من دونه  عز وجل آلهة يعبدونها؟ قل لهم يا رسولنا هاتوا برهانكم  على صدق دعواكم في  أنها آلهة، ومن أين لهم البرهان على احقاق الباطل؟  وقوله تعالى: { هَـٰذَا  ذِكْرُ 7مَن مَّعِيَ } أي من المؤمنين وهو القرآن  الكريم به يذكرون الله  ويعبدونه وبه يتعظون { وَذِكْرُ مَن قَبْلِي } أي  التوراة والإنجيل هل في  واحد منها ما يثبت وجود آلهة مع الله تعالى.
والجواب لا. إذاً فما  هي حجة هؤلاء المشركين على صحة دعواهم، والحقيقة أن  المشركين جهلة لا  يعرفون منطقاً ولا برهاناً فلذا هم مُعْرِضُون وهذا ما  دل عليه قوله تعالى:  { بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ8 ٱلْحَقَّ  فَهُمْ مُّعْرِضُونَ }  فليسوا أهلاً لمعرفة الأدلة والبراهين لجهلهم فلذا  هم معرضون عن قبول  التوحيد وتقرير أدلته وحججه وبراهينه.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ9 مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ  نُوحِيۤ  إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لاۤ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنَاْ فَٱعْبُدُونِ } فلو  كان  المشركون يعلمون هذا لما أشركوا وجادلوا عن الشرك، ولكنهم جهلة  مغررون.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- من أخص صفات الإِله أن يخلق ويرزق ويحيي ويميت فإن لم يكن كذلك فليس بإله.

2-  وحدة النظام دالة على وحدة المنظم، ووحدة الوجود دالة على وحدة الموجد   وهذا برهان التمانع الذي يقرر منطقياً وجود الله ووجوب عبادته وحده.

3- لا برهان على الشرك أبداً، ولا يصح في الذهن وجود دليل على صحة عبادة غير الله تعالى.

4- القرآن والتوراة وكل كتب الله متضافرة على تقرير توحيد الله تعالى.

5- تقرير توحيد الله تعالى وإبطال الشرك والتنديد بالمشركين.
_____________________________
1 الاستفهام هنا للجحد والإنكار أي: لم يتخذوا آلهة تقدر على الإحياء في وصف الآلهة من الأرض تهكّم بعابديها ظاهر وتأنيب عجيب.
2 هذه الجملة مقررة لما أنكره تعالى على المشركين من اتخاذهم آلهة من الأرض  مبيّنة وجه الإنكار شارحة له أي: يستحيل أن يوجد آلهة حق مع الله تعالى.  والبرهان مذكور في التفسير.
3 هذا ما يسمى بدليل أو برهان التمانع وأنه وإن كان فيه ما يرده إلا أنه في الجملة دليل مسكت للخصم مقنع لذي العقول.
4 إظهار اسم الجلالة في مكان الإضمار كان لتربية المهابة منه عزّ وجل إذ كان المفروض أن يقوله سبحانه.
5 قال ابن جريج: لا يسأله الخلق عن قضائه فيهم وهو يسألهم عن أعمالهم لأنهم  عبيده وبهذا انهدّ معتقد المشركين والقدريين معاً إذ لا يسأل عمال يفعل  وغيره يسأل فالذي يسأل ويحاسب ويجزي لن يكون إلهاً أبداً.
6(أم) بمعنى: بل والاستفهام التعبجي أي: بل اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة يا  للعجب فليأتوا إذاً ببرهان عقلي على صحة دعواهم ومن أين لهم إذاً أفلا  يتوبون.
7 زيادة على إقامة بطلان الشرك بشهادة القرآن كتاب الله وشهادة الكتب السابقة وفيها التهديد والوعيد للمشركين.
8 قرأ الحق بالرفع ابن محيسن والحسن على تقدير هذا هو الحق وقرأ الجمهور  بالنصب مفعول أي: لا يعلمون الحق الذي هو القرآن العظيم فهم لا يتأملونه  فحججه وبراهينه على إبطال الشرك ظاهرة.
9 هذا برهان آخر على إبطال الشرك إذ عامة الرسل جاءت بالتوحيد بلا إله إلا  الله، فكيف يصح إذاً إقرار الشرك والعمل به، والآية كآية النمل: {ولقد  بعثنا في كل أمّة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت} .
****************************
**{ وَقَالُواْ ٱتَّخَذَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَلَداً سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُّكْرَمُونَ } 26 { لاَ يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ } 27 { يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يَشْفَعُونَ إِلاَّ لِمَنِ ٱرْتَضَىٰ وَهُمْ مِّنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ } 28 { وَمَن يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّيۤ إِلَـٰهٌ مِّن دُونِهِ فَذٰلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }29*

*شرح الكلمات:

ولداً: أي من الملائكة حيث قالوا الملائكة بنات الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.

سبحانه: تنزيه له تعالى عن اتخاذ الولد.

بل عباد مكرمون: هم الملائكة، ومن كان عبداً لا يكون ابناً ولا بنتاً.

لا يسبقونه بالقول: أي لا يقولون حتى يقول هو وهذا شأن العبد لا يتقدم سيده بشيء.

وهم بأمره يعملون: أي فهم مطيعون متأدبون لا يعملون إلا بإذنه لهم.

ولا يشفعون إلاّ لمن ارتضى: أي إلاّ لمن رضي تعالى أن يشفع له.

مشفقون: أي خائفون.

من دونه: أي من دون الله كإبليس عليه لعائن الله.

كذلك نجزي الظالمين: أي لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  أن أبطلت الآيات السابقة الشرك ونددت بالمشركين جاءت هذه الآيات في  إبطال  باطل آخر للمشركين وهو نسبتهم الولد لله تعالى فقال تعالى عنهم {   وَقَالُواْ1 ٱتَّخَذَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَلَداً } وهو زعمهم أن الملائكة بنات   الله فنزه تعالى نفسه عن هذا النقص فقال { سُبْحَانَهُ } وأبطل دعواهم   وأضرب عنها فقال { بَلْ عِبَادٌ2 مُّكْرَمُونَ } أي فمن نسبوهم لله بنات له   هم عباد له مكرمون عنده ووصفهم تعالى تعالى بقوله: { لاَ يَسْبِقُونَهُ   بِٱلْقَوْلِ } فهم لكمال عبوديتهم لا يقولون حتى يقول هو سبحانه وتعالى،   وهم يعملون بأمره فلا يقولون ولا يعملون إلا بعد إذنه لهم، وأخبر تعالى أنه   يعلم ما بين أيديهم3 وما خلفهم فعلمه عز وجل محيط بهم ولا يشفعون لأحد من   خلقه إلا لمن ارتضى أن يشفع له4 فقال تعالى: { وَلاَ يَشْفَعُونَ إِلاَّ   لِمَنِ ٱرْتَضَىٰ } وزيادة على ذلك أنهم { مِّنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ }   خائفون، وعلى فرض أن أحداً منهم قال إني إله من5 دون الله فإن الله تعالى   يجزيه بذلك القول جهنم وكذلك الجزاء نجزي الظالمين أي أنفسهم بالشرك   والمعاصي، وبهذا بطلت فرية المشركين في جعلهم الملائكة بنات لله وفي   عبادتهم ليشفعوا لهم عنده تعالى.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- إبطال نسبة الولد إلى الله تعالى من قبل المشركين وكذا اليهود والنصارى.

2- بيان كمال عبودية الملائكة لله تعالى وكمال أدبهم وطاعتهم لربهم سبحانه وتعالى.

3- بطلان دعوى المشركين في شفاعة الملائكة لهم، إذ الملائكة لا يشفعون إلا لمن رضي الله تعالى أن يشفعوا له.

4-  تقرير وجود شفاعة يوم القيامة ولكن بشروطها وهي أن يكون الشافع قد أذن  له  بالشفاعة، وأن يكون المشفوع له من أهل التوحيد فأهل الشرك لا تنفعهم  شفاعة  الشافعين.
______________________________  _
1 قيل: هذه الآية نزلت في خزاعة حيث قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله تعالى  وكانوا يعبدونهم يرجونا شفاعتهم، وفريتهم قائمة على أن الله تعالى أصهر إلى  سروات الجنّ فأنجب الملائكة. تعالى الله علواً كبيراً.
2 {بل عباد مكرمون} أي: بل هم عباد مكرمون، فعباد: خبر لمبتدأ محذوف ومكرمون: نعت للخبر.
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: يعلم ما عملوا وما هم عاملون كما يعلم ما بين أيديهم من الآخرة وما خلفهم من الدنيا.
4 قال ابن عباس: هم أهل شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله. وقال مجاهد: هم كل من رضي الله عنه. وهو أعم من الأوّل، وأخص أيضاً باعتبار جهتين.
5 في الآية دليل على أن الملائكة وإن أكرموا بالعصمة فهم متعبدون وليسوا  مضطرين إلى العبادة اضطراراً بل شأنهم شأن المعصومين من الرسل يعبدون  تعبّداً لا اضطراراً.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (4)  
الحلقة (593)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 408الى صــــ 413)

**{ أَوَلَمْ   يَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ كَانَتَا   رَتْقاً فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَ  ا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ ٱلْمَآءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ   أَفَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 30 { وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِهِمْ وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا فِجَاجاً سُبُلاً لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ } 31 { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱلسَّمَآءَ سَقْفاً مَّحْفُوظاً وَهُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُونَ } 32 { وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلْلَّيْلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ وَٱلشَّمْسَ وَٱلْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ }33
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كانتا رتقا: أي كتلة واحدة منسدة لا انفتاح فيها.

ففتقناهما: أي جعلنا السماء سبع سماوات والأرض سبع أرضين.

رواسي: أي جبالاً ثابتة.

أي تميد بهم: أي تتحرك فتميل بهم.

فجاجا سبلا: أي طرقاً واسعة يسلكونها تصل بهم إلى حيث يريدون.

لعلهم يهتدون: إلى مقاصدهم في أسفارهم.

وهم عن آياتها: من الشمس والقمر والليل والنهار معرضون.

كل في فلك يسبحون: الفلك كل شيء دائر.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد ووجوب تنزيه الله تعالى عن صفات  النقص  والعجز فقال تعالى: { أَوَلَمْ يَرَ1 ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ } أي  الكافرون  بتوحيد الله وقدرته وعلمه ووجوب عبادته إلى مظاهر قدرته وعلمه  وحكمته في  هذه المخلوقات العلوية والسفلية فالسماوات والأرض كانتا كتلة  واحدة من سديم  فخلق الله تعالى منها السماوات والأرضين كما أن السماء  تتفتق بإذنه تعالى  عن الأمطار، والأرض تتفتق عن النباتات المختلفة الألوان  والروائح والطعوم  والمنافع، وأن كل شيء حيّ في هذه الأرض من إنسان وحيوان  ونبات هو من الماء  أليست هذه كلها دالة على وجود الله ووجوب عبادته  وتوحيده فيها؟

فماللناس  لا يؤمنون؟ هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى في الآية الأولى [30] {  أَوَلَمْ  يَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ  كَانَتَا  رَتْقاً 2ففتقناهما وجعلنا مِنَ ٱلْمَآءِ كُلَّ  شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ  أَفَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }؟ وقوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَا فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ  } أي جبالاً3 ثوابت كيلا تميد أي تتحرك وتضطرب  بسكانها، { وَجَعَلْنَا  فِيهَا } أي في الأرض { فِجَاجاً سُبُلاً } أي  طرقاً سابلة للسير فيها {  لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ 4} أي كي يهتدوا إلى  مقاصدهم في أسفارهم، وقوله: {  وَجَعَلْنَا ٱلسَّمَآءَ سَقْفاً  5مَّحْفُوظاً } من السقوط ومن الشياطين.  وقوله: { وَهُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهَا }  من الشمس والقمر والليل والنهار إذ هذه  آيات قائمة بها { مُعْرِضُونَ }  أي لا يفكرون فيها فيهتدوا إلى معرفة الحق  عز وجل ومعرفة ما يجب له من  العبادة والتوحيد فيها، وقوله: { وَهُوَ  ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلْلَّيْلَ  وَٱلنَّهَارَ وَٱلشَّمْسَ6 وَٱلْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي  فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ7 }  أي كل من الشمس والقمر في فلك خاص به يسبح الدهر  كله، والفلك عبارة عن  دائرة كفلكة المغزل يدور فيها الكوكب من شمس وقمر  ونجم يسبح فيها لا يخرج  عنها إذ لو خرج يحصل الدمار الشامل للعوالم كلها،  فسبحان العليم الحكيم،  هذه كلها مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة الإِلهية وهي  موجبة للتوحيد مقررة  له، ولكن المشركين عنها معرضون لا يفكرون ولا يهتدون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لتوحيده والإِيمان به وطاعته.

2- بيان الحكمة من خلق الجبال الرواسي.

3- بيان دقة النظام الإِلهي، وعظيم العلم والحكمة له سبحانه وتعالى.

4- إعراض أكثر الناس عن آيات الله في الآفاق كإعراضهم عن آياته القرآنية هو سبب جهلهم وشركهم وشرهم وفسادهم.
____________________
1 قرأ الجمهور {أو لم ير} بالواو بعد همزة الاستفهام، وقرأ بعض: {ألم ير} بدون واو، بمعنى يعلم.
2 {رتقا} : الرتق: السدّ ضد الفتق، يقال: رتقت الفتق ارتقه فارتتق. أي:  التأم، ومنه: امرأة رتقاء أي: منضمة الفرج غير مفتوق، والمراد أن السموات  والأرض كانت شيئاً واحداً ملتزقتين ففصل الله بينهما وما في التفسير إشارة  إلى ما اختارهُ ابن جرير الطبري وهو: أن السماء كانت رتقا لا تمطر والأرض  كانت رتقا لا تنبت، ففتق السماء بالمطر والأرض بالنبات والآية دالة على  الوجهين والوجهان صحيحان.
3 {جعلنا} بمعنى: خلقنا، وهذا اللفظ صالح للدلالة على أنّ كل شيء في هذه  المخلوقات من الحيوان والنبات خلق من الماء، والنار: أن حيا ة هذه  المخلوفات تحفظ بالماء، وفي الحديث: "كل شيء خلق من الماء". ذكره القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى.
4 رجاء أن يهتدوا في سيرهم إلى ما يرومون من الديار والبلاد، ورجاء أن يهتدوا بذلك إلى الإيمان بالله وتوحيده.
5 سميت السماء سقفاً لأنها مرفوعة فوق الأرض مظلمة لها كالسقف على النار.
6 هذه كلها منن الله تعالى على عباده وآيات قدرته وعلمه وحكمته وكلها موجبة  للإيمان به وعبادته وتوحيده وإعراض الناس عن النظر والتدبر هو الذي حرمهم  هداية الله تعالى.
7 {كل في فلك يسبحون} : هذه جملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً جوابا لمن سمع  الآيات، فتساءل عن الشمس والقمر وعن باقي الأجرام السماوية قائلاً: كيف لا  يقع بينها تصادم ولا يتخلّف بعضها فيحدث خلل في الكون والحياة فأجيب بقوله  تعالى: {كل في فلك يسبحون ... } .
*****************************
**{ وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ ٱلْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِّتَّ فَهُمُ ٱلْخَالِدُونَ } 34 { كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَآئِقَةُ ٱلْمَوْتِ وَنَبْلُوكُم بِٱلشَّرِّ وَٱلْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ } 35 { وَإِذَا   رَآكَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ إِن يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلاَّ هُزُواً أَهَـٰذَا   ٱلَّذِي يَذْكُرُ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَهُمْ بِذِكْرِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ هُمْ   كَافِرُونَ } 36 { خُلِقَ ٱلإنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ سَأُوْرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي فَلاَ تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ } 37 { وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هَـٰذَا ٱلْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }38
*

*شرح الكلمات:

الخلد: أي البقاء في الدنيا.

ذائقة الموت: أي مرارة مفارقة الجسد.

ونبلوكم: أي نختبركم.

بالشر والخير: فالشر كالفقر والمرض، والخير كالغنى والصحة.

فتنة: أي لأجل الفتنة لننظر أتصبرون وتشكرون أم تجزعون وتكفرون.

إن يتخذونك إلا هزواً: أي ما يتخذونك إلا هزواً أي مهزوءاً بك.

يذكر آلهتكم: أي يعيبها.

بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون: حيث أنكروا اسم الرحمن لله تعالى وقالوا: ما الرحمن؟

خلق الإنسان من عجل: حيث خلق الله آدم في آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة على عجل، فورث بنوه طبع العجلة عنه.

سأوريكم آياتي: أي سأريكم ما حملته آياتي من وعيد لكم بالعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة.

معنى الآيات:

كأنَّ  المشركين قالوا شامتين إن محمداً سيموت، وقالوا نتربص به ريب المنون  فأخبر  تعالى أنه لم يجعل لبشر من قبل نبيّه ولا من بعده الخلد حتى يخلد  هو صلى  الله عليه وسلم فكل نفس ذائقة الموت، ولكن إن مات رسوله فهل  المشركون  يخلدون والجواب لا، إذاً فلا وجه للشماتة بالموت لو كانوا  يعقلون. هذا ما  دلت عليه الآية الأولى [34] { وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ  مِّن قَبْلِكَ  ٱلْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِّتَّ فَهُمُ 1ٱلْخَالِدُونَ } وقوله  تعالى: { كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ ذَآئِقَةُ ٱلْمَوْتِ 2} أي كل نفس منفوسة ذائقة  مرارة الموت بمفارقة  الروح للبدن، والحكمة في ذلك أن يتلقى العبد بعد  الموت جزاء عمله خيراً كان  أو شراً، دل عليه قوله بعد: { وَنَبْلُوكُم  بِٱلشَّرِّ وَٱلْخَيْرِ } من  غِنى وفقر ومرض وصحة وشدة ورخاء { فِتْنَةً }  أي لأجل فتنتكم أي اختباركم  ليرى الصابر الشاكر والجزع الكافر. وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ  } أي بعد الموت للحساب والجزاء على  كسبكم خيره وشره.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِذَا رَآكَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ إِن يَتَّخِذُونَكَ  إِلاَّ  هُزُواً } يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن المشركين إذا رأوه ما يتخذونه إلا  هزواً  وذلك لجهلهم بمقامه وعدم معرفتهم فضله عليهم وهو حامل الهدى لهم،  وبين وجه  استهزائهم به صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: { أَهَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي  يَذْكُرُ  آلِهَتَكُمْ } أي بعيبها وانتقاصها، قال تعالى: { وَهُمْ  بِذِكْرِ  ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ 3هُمْ كَافِرُونَ } أي عجباً لهم يتألمون لذكر  ألهتم بسوء وهي  محط السوء فعلاً، ولا يتألمون لكفرهم بالرحمن ربهم إلا  رحمن اليمامة.

وقوله  تعالى: { خُلِقَ ٱلإنْسَانُ4 مِنْ عَجَلٍ } قال تعالى هذا لما  استعجل  المشركون العذاب وقالوا للرسول والمؤمنين: { مَتَىٰ هَـٰذَا  ٱلْوَعْدُ إِن  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } فأخبر تعالى أن الاستعجال5 من طبع  الإِنسان الذي خلق  عليه، وأخبرهم أنه سيريهم آياته فيهم بإِنزال العذاب  بهم وأراهم ذلك في بدر  الكبرى وذلك في قوله { سَأُوْرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي فَلاَ  تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ } أي  فلا داعي إلى الاستعجال وقوله تعالى { وَيَقُولُونَ  مَتَىٰ هَـٰذَا  ٱلْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } أخبر تعالى عن قيلهم  للرسول والمؤمنين  وهم يستعجلون العذاب: متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين؟  وهذا عائد إلى ما فطر  عليه الإِنسان من العجلة من جهة، وإلى جهلهم وكفرهم  من جهة أخرى وإلا  فالعاقل لا يطالب بالعذاب بل يطالب بالرحمة والخير، لا  بالعذاب والشر.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- إبطال ما شاع من أن الخضر حيَّ مخلد لا يموت لنفيه تعالى ذلك عن كل البشر.

2- بيان العلة من وجود خير وشر في هذه الدنيا وهي الاختبار.

3- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من الاستهزاء بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

4- تقرير حقيقة أن الإِنسان مطبوع على العجلة فلذا من غير طبعه بالتربية فأصبح ذا أناة وتؤدة كان من أكمل الناس وأشرفهم.
___________________________
1 الاستفهام مقدّر أي: أفهم الخالدون؟ وهو للنفي والإنكار كقول الشاعر:
رفوني وقالوا يا خويلد لا تُرع
فقلت وأنكسرت الوجوه هم هم
أي: أهم؟ ومعنى رفوني سكّنوني يقال رفاه إذا سكنه.
2 يروى أن الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى قد استشهد بالبيتين الآتيين:
تمنى رجال أن أموت وإن أمت
فتلك سبيل لست فيها بأوحد
فقل للذي يبغي خلاف الذي مضى
تهيأ لأخرى مثلها فكأن قد
3عجباً لجهلهم وسوء فهمهم يعيبون من جحد إلهية أصنامهم وهم يجحدون إلهية الرحمن إنّ هذا لغاية الجهل والغرور.
4 إنّ طبع الإنسان العجلة إنه يستعجل الأشياء وإن كان فيها مضرته، ولفظ  الإنسان جائز أن لا يكون المراد به جنس الإنسان أو آدم عليه السلام قال  سعيد بن جبير لما دخل الروح في عين آدم نظر في ثمار الجنة، فلما دخل جوفه  اشتهى الطعام فوثب من قبل أن تبلغ الروح رجليه عجلان إلى ثمار الجنة، فذلك  قوله تعالى {خلق الإنسان من عجل} 
5العجلة: السرعة، قيل: إن ضعف صفة الصبر في الإنسان من مقتضى التفكير في  المحبة والكراهة، فإذ فكر في شيء محبوب استعجل حصوله، وإذا فكر في شيء  مكروه استعجل إزالته، ومن هنا كان عجولا.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (5)  
الحلقة (594)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 414الى صــــ 417)

**{ لَوْ يَعْلَمُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ حِينَ لاَ يَكُفُّونَ عَن وُجُوهِهِمُ ٱلنَّارَ وَلاَ عَن ظُهُورِهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ } 39 { بَلْ تَأْتِيهِم بَغْتَةً فَتَبْهَتُهُمْ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ رَدَّهَا وَلاَ هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ } 40 { وَلَقَدِ ٱسْتُهْزِىءَ بِرُسُلٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِٱلَّذِينَ سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُمْ مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } 41 { قُلْ مَن يَكْلَؤُكُم بِٱلْلَّيْلِ وَٱلنَّهَارِ مِنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ بَلْ هُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُّعْرِضُونَ } 42 { أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ تَمْنَعُهُمْ مِّن دُونِنَا لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ مِّنَّا يُصْحَبُونَ }43
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

لا يكفون: أي لا يمنعون ولا يدفعون النار عن وجوههم.

بل تأتيهم بغتة: أي تأتيهم القيامة بغتة أي فجأة.

فتبهتهم	: أي تُحيرهم.

ولا هم ينظرون	: أي يمهلون ليتوبوا.

وحاق بهم: أي نزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا به يستهزءون.

من يكلؤكم: أي من يحفظكم ويحرسكم.

من الرحمن: أي من عذابه إن أراد إنزاله بكم.

بل هم عن ذكر ربهم معرضون: أي هم عن القرآن معرضون فلا يستمعون إليه ولا يفكرون فيه.

ولا هم منا يصحبون: أي لا يجدون من يجيرهم من عذابنا.

**معنى الآيات:**

يقول  تعالى { لَوْ1 يَعْلَمُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } المستعجلون بالعذاب   المطالبون به حين أي الوقت الذي يُلقون فيه في جهنم والنار تأكل وجوههم   وظهورهم، ولا يستطيعون أن يمنعوا أنفسهم منها ولا هم ينصرون بمن يدفع   العذاب عنهم لو علموا هذا وأيقنوا به لما طالبوا بالعذاب ولا استعجلوا يومه   وهو يوم القيامة، هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى: { لَوْ يَعْلَمُ ٱلَّذِينَ 2  كَفَرُواْ حِينَ3 لاَ يَكُفُّونَ عَن وُجُوهِهِمُ ٱلنَّارَ وَلاَ عَن   ظُهُورِهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ } وقوله تعالى: { بَلْ 4تَأْتِيهِم   بَغْتَةً فَتَبْهَتُهُمْ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ رَدَّهَا وَلاَ هُمْ   يُنظَرُونَ } أي أن القيامة لا تأتيهم على علم منهم بوقتها وساعتها فيمكنهم   بذلك التوبة، وإنما تأتيهم { بَغْتَةً } أي فجأة { فَتَبْهَتُهُمْ } أي   فتحيرهم { فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ رَدَّهَا وَلاَ هُمْ يُنظَرُونَ } أي   يمهلون ليتوبوا من الشرك والمعاصي فينجوا من عذاب النار، وقوله تعالى: {   وَلَقَدِ ٱسْتُهْزِىءَ بِرُسُلٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِٱلَّذِينَ   سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُمْ مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } وهو العذاب هذا   القول للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تعزية له وتسلية ليصبر على ما يلاقيه من   استهزاء قريش به واستعجالهم العذاب، إذ حصل مثله للرسل قبله فصبروا حتى نزل   العذاب بالمستهزئين بالرسل عليهم السلام.

وقوله  تعالى: { قُلْ5 مَن يَكْلَؤُكُم بِٱلْلَّيْلِ وَٱلنَّهَارِ مِنَ   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمطالبين بالعذاب المستعجلين   له: { مَن يَكْلَؤُكُم بِٱلْلَّيْلِ وَٱلنَّهَارِ } أي من يجيركم من الرحمن   إن أراد أن يعذبكم، أنه لا أحد يقدر على ذلك إذاً فلم لا تتوبون إليه   بالإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة له ولرسوله، وقوله: { بَلْ هُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ   رَبِّهِمْ مُّعْرِضُونَ } إن علة عدم استجابتهم للحق هي إعراضهم عن القرآن   الكريم وتدبر آياته وتفهم معانيه وقوله: { أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ   تَمْنَعُهُمْ مِّن دُونِنَا } ينكر تعالى أن يكون للمشركين آلهة تمنعهم من   عذاب الله متى نزل بهم ويقرر أن آلهتهم لا تستطيع نصرهم { وَلاَ6 هُمْ   مِّنَّا يُصْحَبُونَ } أي وليس هناك من يجيرهم من عذاب الله من آلهتهم ولا   من غيرها فلا يقدر أحد على إجارتهم من عذاب الله متى حل بهم.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- تقرير أن الساعة لا تأتي إلا بغتة.

2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.

3- تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بما كان عليه الرسل من قبله وما لاقوه من أُممهم.

4- بيان عجز آلهة المشركين عن نصرتهم بدفع العذاب عنهم متى حل بهم.

5- بيان أن علة إصرار المشركين على الشرك والكفر هو عدم إقبالهم على تدبر القرآن الكريم وتفكرهم في آياته وما تحمله من هدى ونور.
_________________________**
1 جواب لو: محذوف تقديره: لما استعجلوا أي: لو عرف هؤلاء المستعجلون وقت لا  تزول فيه النار عن وجوههم وعن ظهورهم لما استعجلوا العذاب.
2 جواب لو: محذوف كما تقدم آنفاً، والغرض من حذفه تحويل جنسه فتذهب نفس  السامع كل مذهب. وجملة: {لو يعلمون..} الخ مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً.
3 {حين} اسم زمان منصرف منصوب على المفعولية لا على الظرفية أي: لو علموا وقته وأيقنوا بحصوله لما كذّبوا به.
4 {بل} : للإضراب الانتقالي من تهويل ما أعدّ لهم إلى التهديد بأن ذلك يحلّ بهم بغتة (أي فجأة) .
5 يكلأكم: أي يحرسكم ويحفظكم إذ الكلاءة: الحفظ والحراسة يقال: كلاه الله كلاءة أي: حفظه وحرسه ومنه قول الشاعر:
إنّ سليمى والله يكلأها
ضنّت بشيء ما كان يرزؤها
والاستفهام في: من يكلأكم: للنفي.
6 فسر يصحبون بيمنعون، ويجارون قال الشاعر:
ينادي بأعلى صوته متعوذاً
ليصحب منها والرماح دواني**
*************************
**{ بَلْ   مَتَّعْنَا هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ وَآبَآءَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ طَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْعُمُرُ   أَفَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّا نَأْتِي ٱلأَرْضَ نَنقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَآ   أَفَهُمُ ٱلْغَالِبُونَ } 44 { قُلْ إِنَّمَآ أُنذِرُكُم بِٱلْوَحْيِ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ ٱلصُّمُّ ٱلدُّعَآءَ إِذَا مَا يُنذَرُونَ } 45 { وَلَئِن مَّسَّتْهُمْ نَفْحَةٌ مِّنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّكَ لَيَقُولُنَّ يٰويْلَنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ } 46 { وَنَضَعُ   ٱلْمَوَازِينَ ٱلْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فَلاَ تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ   شَيْئاً وَإِن كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا   وَكَفَىٰ بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ }47
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

متعنا هؤلاء وآباءهم: أي بما أنعمنا عليهم من الخيرات.

حتى طال عليهم العمر: فانغرُّوا بذلك.

ننقصها من أطرافها: أي بالفتح على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه المؤمنين.

إنما أنذركم بالوحي: أي بأخبار الله تعالى التي يوحيها إلي وليس هناك شيء من عندي.

نفحة: أي وقعة من عذاب خفيفة.

يا ويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين: أي يقولون يا ويلنا أي يا هلاكنا.

إنا كنا ظالمين: أي بالشرك والتكذيب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

الموازين القسط: أي العادلة.

فلا تظلم نفس شيئاً: لا بنقص حسنة ولا بزيادة سيئة.

مثقال حبة: أي زنة حبة من خردل.

وكفى بنا حاسبين: أي محصين لكل شيء.

**معنى الآيات:**

ما  زال السياق في إبطال دعاوي المشركين فقال تعالى: { بَلْ مَتَّعْنَا 1  هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ } بما أنعمنا عليهم هم وآباؤهم فظنوا أن آلهتهم هي الحافظة لهم   بل الله هو الحافظ حتى طال عليهم العمر2 فانغروا بذلك. { أَفَلاَ  يَرَوْنَ  أَنَّا نَأْتِي ٱلأَرْضَ } أرض الجزيرة بلادهم { نَنقُصُهَا مِنْ   أَطْرَافِهَآ } بدخول أهلها في الإِسلام بلداً بعد بلد. { أَفَهُمُ   3ٱلْغَالِبُونَ }؟ الله هو الغالب حيث مكن لرسوله والمؤمنين وفتح عليهم، ثم   أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم أيها المكذبون إنما أنذركم العذاب وأخوفكم من  عاقبة  شرككم بالوحي الإِلهي لا من تلقاء نفسي، وقوله تعالى: { وَلاَ  يَسْمَعُ  ٱلصُّمُّ ٱلدُّعَآءَ إِذَا مَا يُنذَرُونَ } فالصم لحبهم الباطل  الذي هم  عليه لا يسمعون الدعاء إذا ما ينذرون وفي الخبر حبك الشيء يعمي  ويصم فحبهم  للشرك وآلهته جعلهم لا يسمعون فاستوى انذارهم وعدمه وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَئِن  4مَّسَّتْهُمْ نَفْحَةٌ مِّنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّكَ } أي وقعة  خفيفة من العذاب  لصاحوا يدعون بالويل على أنفسهم قائلين { يٰويْلَنَآ  إِنَّا كُنَّا  ظَالِمِينَ 5} فكيف بهم إذا وضعت الموازين العدل ليوم  القيامة حيث لا تظلم  نفس شيئاً وإن قل وإن كان مثقال حبة من حسنة أو سيئة  أتينا بها ووزناها {  وَكَفَىٰ بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ 6} أي محصين لأعمال العباد  لعلمنا المحيط بكل شيء  وقدرتنا التي لا يعجزها شيء.. ألا فلنتق الله أيها  العقلاء!!

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- طول العمر والرزق الواسع كثيراً ما يُسبب الغرور لصاحبه.

2- حب الشيء يعمي صاحبه حتى لا يرى إلا ما أحبه ويصمه بحيث لا يسمع إلا ما أحبه.

3- بيان ضعف الإِنسان وأن أدنى عذاب ينزل به لا يتحمله ويصرخ داعياً يا هلاكاه.

4- تقرير البعث والحساب والجزاء.
_____________________________**
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: يريد أهل مكة. أي: بسطنا لهم ولآبائهم نعيمها.
2 {طال عليهم العمر} أي: في النعمة فظنوا أنها لا تزول عنهم؟ فانغروا وأعرضوا عن تدبرّ حجج الله عز وجل.
3 المس: اتصال بظاهر الجسم، والنفحة: المرّة من النفح في العطية، يقال: نفحه بشيء إذا أعطاه. وما في التفسير مغن عن هذا.
4 هذا اعتراف منهم في حين لا ينفع الاعتراف.
5 قيل: يجوز أن يكون لكل عامل ميزان خاص به فتكثر الموازين كما قال الشاعر:
ملك تقوم الحادثات لعدله
فلكل حادثة لها ميزان
6 ضمير الجمع في {حاسبين} : مراعى فيه ضمير العظمة، وهو منصوب على الحال أو التمييز لكفى.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (6)  
الحلقة (595)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 417الى صــــ 421)

**{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ وَهَارُونَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَآءً وَذِكْراً لَّلْمُتَّقِينَ } 48 { ٱلَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِٱلْغَيْبِ وَهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلسَّاعَةِ مُشْفِقُونَ } 49 { وَهَـٰذَا ذِكْرٌ مُّبَارَكٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنكِرُونَ }50
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

الفرقان: التوراة لأنها فارقة بين الحق والباطل كالقرآن.

وضياء: أي يهدي إلى الحق في العقائد والشرائع.

وذكراً: أي موعظة.

يخشون ربهم بالغيب: أي يخافون ربهم وهم لا يرونه في الدنيا فلا يعصونه بترك واجب ولا بفعل حرام.

وهم من الساعة مشفقون: أي وهم من أهوال يوم القيامة وعذابه خائفون.

وهذا ذكر مبارك: أي القرآن الكريم تنال بركته قارئه والعامل به.

أفأنتم له منكرون: الاستفهام للتوبيخ يوبخ تعالى من أنكر أن القرآن كتاب الله.

**معنى الآيات:**

يخبر  تعالى أنه آتى موسى وهارون الفرقان1 أي الحق الذي فرق بين حق موسى  وهارون  وبين باطل فرعون، كما فرق بين التوحيد والشرك يوم بدر يوم الفرقان  وآتاهما  التوراة ضياء يستضاء بها في معرفة الحلال والحرام والشرائع  والأحكام وذكراً  أي موعظة للمتقين، ووصف المتقين بصفتين: الأولى أنهم  يخشون ربهم أي  يخافونه بالغيب 2أي وهم لا يرونه والثانية: أنهم مشفقون3 من  الساعة أي مما  يقع فيها من أهوال وعذاب وقوله تعالى:

{  وَهَـٰذَا ذِكْرٌ مُّبَارَكٌ } يشير إلى القرآن الكريم ويصفه بالبركة   فبركته لا ترفع فكل من قرأه وعمل بما فيه نالته بركته قراءة الحرف الواحد   منه بعشر حسنات لا تنقضي عجائبه ولاتكتنه أسراره ولا تكتشف كل حقائقه، هدى   لمن استهدى، وشفاء لمن استشفى وقوله تعالى: { أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ  مُنكِرُونَ 4 } يوبخ به العرب الذين آمنوا بكتاب اليهود إذ كانوا يسألونهم  عما في  كتابهم، وكفروا بالقرآن الذي هو كتابهم فيه ذكرهم وشرفهم.

**هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:**

1- إظهار منة الله تعالى على موسى وقومه ومحمد وأمته بإنزال التوراة على موسى والقرآن على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

2- بيان صفات المتقين وهم الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب فلا يعصونه بترك واجب ولا بفعل محرم: وهم دائما في اشفاق وخوف من يوم القيامة.

3- الإشادة بالقرآن الكريم حيث أنزله تعالى مباركاً.

4- توبيخ وتقريع من يفكر بالقرآن وينكر ما فيه من الهدى والنور.
______________________________  ______**
1 وفسر الفرقان بالتوراة أيضاً وهو حق أيضاً وجائز أن يكون النصر، إذ معنى  الفرقان: أنه ما يفرّق به بين الحق والباطل بالقول أو العمل.
2 قال القرطبي: {بالغيب} أي: غائبين لأنهم لم يروا الله تعالى بل عرفوا  بالنظر والاستدلال أنّ لهم ربَّا قادراً يجازي على الأعمال فهم يخشونه في  سرائرهم وخلواتهم التي يغيبون فيها عن الناس، والباء في: {بالغيب} بمعنى  الفاء أي: يخشونه تعالى في الغيب.
3 الإشفاق: هو رجاء حادث مخوف.
4 الاستفهام للتعجب والتوبيخ.**
*************************
**{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَآ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِن قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ } 51 { إِذْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَـٰذِهِ ٱلتَّمَاثِيلُ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَنتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ } 52 { قَالُواْ وَجَدْنَآ آبَآءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ } 53 { قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنتُمْ أَنتُمْ وَآبَآؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } 54 { قَالُوۤاْ أَجِئْتَنَا بِٱلْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنتَ مِنَ ٱللاَّعِبِينَ } 55 { قَالَ بَل رَّبُّكُمْ رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ ٱلَّذِي فطَرَهُنَّ وَأَنَاْ عَلَىٰ ذٰلِكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلشَّاهِدِينَ } 56 { وَتَٱللَّهِ لأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ بَعْدَ أَن تُوَلُّواْ مُدْبِرِينَ } 57 { فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذاً إِلاَّ كَبِيراً لَّهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ }58
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

رشده: أي هداه بمعرفة ربّه والإِيمان به ووجوب طاعته والتقرب إليه.

التماثيل: جمع تمثال وهو الصورة المصنوعة على شبه إنسان أو حيوان.

التي أنتم لها عاكفون: أي مقبلون عليها ملازمون لها تعبداً.

أم أنت من اللاعبين: أي الهازلين غير الجادين فيما يقولون أو يفعلون.

ربكم رب السماوات: أي المستحق للعبادة مالك السماوات والأرض.

الذي فطرهن: أي أنشأهن خلقاً وإيجاداً على غير مثال سابق.

لأكيدن أصنامكم: أي لأحتالن على كسر أصنامكم وتحطيمها.

جذاذاً: فتاتاً وقطعاً صغيرة.

إلا كبيراً لهم: إلا أكبر صنم لهم فإنه لم يكسره.

لعلهم إليه يرجعون: كي يرجعوا إليه فيؤمنوا بالله ويوحّدوه بعد أن يظهر لهم عجز آلهتهم.

**معنى الآيات:**

على  ذكر ما منّ به تعالى على موسى وهارون ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من  إيتائه  إياهم التوراة والقرآن ذكر أنه امتن قبل ذلك على إبراهيم فآتاه  رشده في  صباه فعرفه به وبجلاله وكماله ووجوب الإِيمان به تعالى وعبادته  وحده، وإن  عبادة من سواه باطلة، فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَآ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ1  رُشْدَهُ مِن قَبْلُ } وقوله: { وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ2 }  أي بأهليته  للدعوة والقيام بها لما علمناه { إِذْ قَالَ } أي في الوقت  الذي قال لأبيه  أي آزر، وقومه منكراً عليهم عبادة غير الله { مَا هَـٰذِهِ  ٱلتَّمَاثِيلُ 3 ٱلَّتِيۤ أَنتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ } أي مقبلون عليها  ملازمون لها فأجابوه  بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: { قَالُواْ  وَجَدْنَآ آبَآءَنَا لَهَا  عَابِدِينَ } فأعلنوا عن جهلهم إذ لم يذكروا  برهاناً على صحة أو فائدة  عبادتها واكتفوا بالتقليد الأعمى وشأنهم في هذا  شأن سائر من يعبد غير الله  تعالى فإنه لا برهان له على صحة عبادة من يعبد  إلا التقليد لمن رآه يعبده.

فرد  عليهم إبراهيم بما أخبر تعالى عنه في قوله { قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنتُمْ  أَنتُمْ  وَآبَآؤُكُمْ } أي الذين قلدتموهم في عبادة الأصنام { فِي ضَلاَلٍ  } أي عن  الهدى الذي يجب أن تكونوا عليه { مُّبِينٍ } لا يحتاج إلى إقامة  دليل  عليه، وردوا على إبراهيم قوله هذا فقالوا بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {   قَالُوۤاْ أَجِئْتَنَا بِٱلْحَقِّ 4} أي فيما قلت لنا من أنَّا وآباءنا في   ضلال مبين { أَمْ أَنتَ مِنَ ٱللاَّعِبِينَ } أي في قولك الذي قلت لنا فلم   تكن جاداً فينا تقول وإنما أنت لاعب لا غير ورد إبراهيم عليهم بما أخبر   تعالى به عنه في قوله: { قَالَ بَل5 رَّبُّكُمْ رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ   وَٱلأَرْضِ ٱلَّذِي فطَرَهُنَّ وَأَنَاْ عَلَىٰ ذٰلِكُمْ مِّنَ   ٱلشَّاهِدِينَ } أي ليس ربكم تلك التماثيل بل ربكم الحق الذي يستحق عبادتكم   الذي فطر السماوات والأرض فأنشأهن خلقاً عجيباً من غير مثال سابق وأنا  على  كون ربكم رب السماوات والأرض من الشاهدين إذ لا رب لكم غيره، ولا إله  حق  لكم سواه، { وَتَٱللَّهِ } قسماً به تعالى { لأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ  }  أي 6لأحتالن عليها فأكسرها { بَعْدَ أَن تُوَلُّواْ مُدْبِرِينَ7 } أي  بعد أن  ترجعوا عنها وتتركوها وحدها.
وفعلاً لما خرجوا إلى  عيد لهم يقضون يوماً خارج المدينة أتى تلك التماثيل  فكسرها فجعلها قطعاً  متناثرة هنا وهناك إلا صنماً كبيراً لهم تركه 8{  لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ  يَرْجِعُونَ } أي يرجعون إلى إبراهيم فيعبدون معه  ربّه سبحانه وتعالى عندما  يتبيّنُ لهم بطلان عبادة الأصنام لأنها لم تستطع  أن تدفع عن نفسها فكيف  تدفع عن غيرها.

**هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:**

1- مظاهر إنعام الله وإكرامه لمن اصطفى من عباده.

2- تقرير النبوة والتوحيد، والتنديد بالشرك والمشركين.

3- ذم التقليد وأنه ليس بدليل ولا برهان للمقلد على ما يعتقد أو يفعل.

4- مشروعية الشهادة وفضلها في مواطن تعز فيها ويحتاج إليها.

5- تغيير المنكر باليد لمن قدر عليه مقدم على تغييره باللسان والجمع بينهما أفضل.
____________________________**
1 جائز أن يكون من قبل موسى وهارون وجائز أن يكون من قبل النبوة والوحي إليه والرشد: الصلاح.
2 أي: باهليته لإيتاء الرشد وصالح للنبوة، وجائز أن يكون عالمين به في  الوقت الذي قال لأبيه وقومه: {ما هذه التماثيل} والظرف متعلق باذكر.
3 ظاهر السؤال أنه سؤال استعلام فلذا أجابوه بحسبه فقالوا: {وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين} ، وضمّن (عاكفون) معنى العبادة فعُدّي باللام.
4 الاستفهام للاستعلام أي: جئتنا بالحق في اعتقادك أم أنت مازح فيما تقول؟
5 أي: لست بلاعب ولا مازح {بل ربكم ربّ السموات..} الخ.
6 أقسم لهم بالله على أنه لم يكتف بالمحاجة باللسان وإنما سيكيد أصنامهم  فيكسرها وذلك لوثوقه بربه تعالى، ولتوطينه نفسه على مقاساة المكروه في  الذبّ عن دين الله والتاء في تالله تختص بالقسم بالله وحده، والواو تختص  بكل اسم ظاهر والباء بكل مضمر ومظهر.
7 {مدبرين} حال مؤكدة لعاملها.
8تركه لم يكسره وعلّق الفأس في عنقه. وقوله: {لعلهم إليه يرجعون} : جائز أن  يكون المراد بالرجوع إلى الصنم في تكسيرها، وما في التفسير أولى وأصوب.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (7)  
الحلقة (596)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 422الى صــــ 427)

**{ قَالُواْ مَن فَعَلَ هَـٰذَا بِآلِهَتِنَآ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 59 { قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ } 60 { قَالُواْ فَأْتُواْ بِهِ عَلَىٰ أَعْيُنِ ٱلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ } 61 { قَالُوۤاْ أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَـٰذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يٰإِبْرَاهِيمُ } 62 { قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَـٰذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِن كَانُواْ يِنْطِقُونَ } 63 { فَرَجَعُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوۤاْ إِنَّكُمْ أَنتُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ } 64 { ثُمَّ نُكِسُواْ عَلَىٰ رُءُوسِهِمْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ يَنطِقُونَ }65
*شرح الكلمات:

بآلهتنا: أي بأصنامهم التي سموها آلهة لأنهم يعبدونها ويؤلهونها.

فتى يذكرهم: أي بالعيب والإِنتقاص.

على أعين الناس: أي ظاهراً يرونه بأعينهم.

يشهدون: أي عليه بأنه الذي كسر الآلهة، ويشهدون العقوبة التي ننزلها به.

أأنت فعلت هذا: هذه صيغة الاستنطاق والاستجواب.

بل فعله كبيرهم هذا: أشار إلى أصبعه نحو الصنم الكبير الذي علق به الفاس قائلاً بل فعله كبيرهم هذا وَوَرَّى بإصبعه تحاشيا للكذب.

فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم: أي بعد التفكر والتأمل حكموا على أنفسهم بالظلم لعبادتهم مالا ينطق.

نكسوا على رؤوسهم: أي بعد اعترافهم بالحق رجعوا إلى اقرار الباطل فكانوا كمن نكس فجعل رأسه أسفل ورجلاه أعلى.

ما هؤلاء ينطقون: فكيف تطلب منا أن نسألهم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم فيما دار بين إبراهيم الخليل وقومه من حوار حول العقيدة  أنه لما استغل إبراهيم فرصة خروج القوم إلى عيدهم خارج البلد ودخل البهو  فكسر الآلهة فجعلها قطعاً متناثرة وعلق الفأس بكبير الآلهة المزعومة  وعظيمها وخرج فلما جاء المساء وعادوا إلى البلد ذهبوا إلى الآلهة المزعومة  لأخذ الطعام الموضوع بين يديها لتباركه في زعمهم واعتقادهم الباطل وجدوها  مهشمة مكسرة صاحوا قائلين: { قَالُواْ مَن فَعَلَ هَـٰذَا بِآلِهَتِنَآ  إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } فأجاب بعضهم بعضاً قائلاً: { سَمِعْنَا  1فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ } أي شاباً يذكر الآلهة بعيب وازدراء، واسمه إبراهيم،  وهنا قالوا إذاً { فَأْتُواْ بِهِ عَلَىٰ أَعْيُنِ2 ٱلنَّاسِ } لنشاهده  ونحقق معه فإذا ثبت أنه هو عاقبناه وتشهد الناس عقوبته فيكون ذلك نكالاً  لغيره، وجاءوا به عليه السلام وأخذوا في استنطاقه فقالوا ما أخبر تعالى به  عنهم: { أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَـٰذَا } أي التكسير والتحطيم { يٰإِبْرَاهِيمُ  }؟ فأجابهم بما أخبر تعالى به عنه بقوله: { قَالَ بَلْ فَعَلَهُ  3كَبِيرُهُمْ هَـٰذَا } يشير بأصبعه إلى كبير الآلهة تورية، {  فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِن كَانُواْ يِنْطِقُونَ } تقريعاً لهم وتوبيخاً وهنا  رجعوا إلى أنفسهم باللائمة فقالوا: { إِنَّكُمْ أَنتُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ } أي  حيث تألهون مالا ينطق ولا يجيب ولا يدفع عن نفسه فكيف عن غيره، وقوله  تعالى: { ثُمَّ نُكِسُواْ عَلَىٰ رُءُوسِهِمْ 4} أي قلبهم الله رأساً على  عقب فبعد أن عرفوا الحق ولاموا على أنفسهم عادوا إلى الجدال بالباطل  فقالوا: { لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ } أي يا إبراهيم ما { هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ يَنطِقُونَ }  فكيف تطلب منا أن نسألهم وأنت تعلم أنهم لا ينطقون. كما أن اعترافهم بعدم  نطق الآلهة المدعاة إنتكاس منهم إذ اعترفوا ببطلان تلك الآلهة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- الظلم معروف لدى البشر كلهم ومنكر بينهم ولولا ظلمة النفوس لما أقروه بينهم.

2- إقامة البيّنة على الدعاوي أمر مقرر في عرف الناس وجاءت به الشرائع من قبل.

3- أسلوب المحاكمة يعتمد على الاستنطاق والاستجواب أولا.

4- مشروعية التورية خشية القول بالكذب5.
_____________________________
1 جائز أن يكون إبراهيم لما قال: متوعداً أصنامهم {تالله لأكيدن أصنامكن} كان هناك من سمعه من ضعفة القوم أو سمعه من سمعه يعيب الآلهة قبل أن يتوعدها بالكسر.
2 في هذا دليل على أنه كان لا يؤاخذ أحد بدعوى أحد قد لا تثبت بل لابد من التحري حتى تثبت أو لا تثبت كما هو في شرعنا الإسلامي.
3 قوله: {بل فعله كبيرهم هذا} قاله من أجل أن يقولوا: إنهم لا ينطقون ولا ينفعون ولا يضرّون فيقول لهم: فلم تعبدونهم إذاً؟! فتقوم له الحجة عليهم من أنفسهم ولذا يجوز فرض الباطل مع الخصم حتى يرجع إلى الحق من ذات نفسه فإنه أقطع للشبهة وأقرب في الحجة.
4 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أدركهم الشقاء فعادوا إلى كفرهم.
5 الكذب: هو الإخبار بما يخالف الواقع، والتورية: أن يقول أو يفعل شيئاً ويوري بغيره تجنباً للكذب، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "لم يكذب إبراهيم النبي في شيء قط إلا في ثلاث: قوله: إني سقيم، وقوله لسارة: أختي، وقوله: بل فعله كبيرهم" وهي في الواقع معاريض وليست بالكذب الصريح، وكانت في ذات الله تعالى.
*****************************

*{ قَالَ أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ } 66 { أُفٍّ لَّكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ } 67 { قَالُواْ حَرِّقُوهُ وَٱنصُرُوۤاْ آلِهَتَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ } 68 { قُلْنَا يٰنَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلَٰماً عَلَىٰ إِبْرَاهِيمَ } 69 { وَأَرَادُواْ بِهِ كَيْداً فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ ٱلأَخْسَرِينَ } 70 { وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطاً إِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ ٱلَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ } 71 { وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً وَكُلاًّ جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ }72
*شرح الكلمات:

ما لا ينفعكم شيئاً: أي آلهة لا تنفعكم شيئاً ولا تضركم إن أرادت ضركم.

أفٍ لكم: أي قبحاً ولما تعبدون من دون الله.

قالوا: حرقوه: أي أحرقوه بالنار إنتصاراً لآلهتكم التي كسرها.

برداً وسلاماً: أي على إبراهيم فكانت كذلك فلم يحرق منه غير وثاقه " الحبل الذي وثق به ".

كيداً: وهو تحريقه بالنار للتخلص منه.

فجعلناهم الأخسرين: حيث خرج من النار ولم تحرقه ونجا من قبضتهم وذهب كيدهم ولم يحصلوا على شيء.

ونجيناه ولوطاً: أي ابن أخيه هاران.

التي باركنا فيها: وهي أرض الشام.

ويعقوب نافلة: زيادة على طلبه الولد فطلب ولداً فأعطاه ما طلب وزاده آخر.

وكلاً جعلنا صالحين: أي وجعلنا كل واحد منهم صالحاً من الصالحين الذين يؤدون حقوق الله كاملة وحقوق الناس كذلك.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى أن إبراهيم عليه السلام قال لقومه منكراً عليهم عبادة ألهتهم {  أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ 1مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ  يَضُرُّكُمْ } أي أتعبدون آلهة دون الله علمتم أنها لا تنفعكم شيئاً ولا  تضركم ولا تنطق إذا استنطقت ولا تجيب إذا سئلت { أُفٍّ لَّكُمْ وَلِمَا  تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ } أي قبحاً لكم ولتلك التماثيل التي تعبدون  من دون الله الخالق الرازق الضار النافع { أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ 2} قبح  عبادتها وباطل تأليهها وهي جماد لا تسمع ولا تنطق ولا تنفع ولا تضر وهنا  أجابوا3 بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم فقالوا: { حَرِّقُوهُ 4} أي أحرقوا إبراهيم  بالنار { وَٱنصُرُوۤاْ آلِهَتَكُمْ } التي أهانها وكسرها { إِن كُنتُمْ  فَاعِلِينَ } أي مريدين نصرتها حقاً وصدقاً. ونفذوا ما أجمعوا عليه وجمعوا  الحطب وأججوا النار في بنيان خاص وألقوه فيه بواسطة منجنيق لقوة لهبها وشدة  حرها وقال تعالى للنار ما أخبر به في قوله: { قُلْنَا يٰنَارُ كُونِي  بَرْداً وَسَلَٰماً عَلَىٰ إِبْرَاهِيمَ } فكانت كما طلب منها ولم تحرق غير  وثاقه الحبل الذي شدت به يداه، ورجلاه ولو لم يقل وسلاماً لكان من الجائز  أن تنقلب النار جبلاً من ثلج ويهلك به إبراهيم عليه السلام. روي أن والد  إبراهيم لما رأى إبراهيم لم تحرقه النار وهو يتفصد عرقاً قال: نعم الرب ربك  يا إبراهيم! وقوله تعالى: { وَأَرَادُواْ بِهِ كَيْداً فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ  ٱلأَخْسَرِينَ } أي أرادوا بإبراهيم مكراً وهو إحراقه بالنار فخَّيب الله  مسعاهم وأنجى عبده وخليله من النار وأحبط عليهم ما كانوا يأملون فخسروا في  كل أعمالهم التي أرادوا بها إهلاك إبراهيم، وقوله تعالى: { وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ  وَلُوطاً }6 أي ونجينا إبراهيم وابن أخيه هاران وهو لوط { إِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ  ٱلَّتِي بَارَكْنَا7 فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ } وهي أرض الشام فنزل إبراهيم  بفلسطين ونزل لوط بالمؤتفكة وهي قرى قوم لوط التي بعد دمارها استحالت إلى  بحيرة غير صالحة للحياة فيها وقوله: { بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ }  أي بارك في أرزاقها بكثرة الأشجار والأنهار والثمار لكل من ينزل بها من  الناس كافرهم ومؤمنهم لقوله: { لِلْعَالَمِينَ } وقوله تعالى: {  وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ } أي لإِبراهيم إسحاق حيث سأل الله تعالى الولد، وزاده  يعقوب نافلة8 وقوله: { وَكُلاًّ جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ } أي وجعلنا كل واحد  منهم من الصالحين الذين يعبدون الله بما شرع لهم فأدوا حقوق الربَّ تعالى  كاملة، وأدوا حقوق الناس كاملة وهذا نهاية الصلاح.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان قوة حجة إبراهيم عليه السلام، ومتانة أسلوبه في دعوته 9وذلك مما آتاه ربّه.

2- مشروعية توبيخ أهل الباطل وتأنيبهم.

3- آية إبطال مفعول النار فلم تحرق إبراهيم إلا وثاقه لما أراد الله تعالى ذلك.

4-  قوة التوكل على الله كانت سبب تلك المعجزة إذ قال إبراهيم حسبي الله ونعم  والوكيل. فقال الله تعالى للنار: { كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلَٰماً عَلَىٰ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ } فكانت، وكفاه ما أهمه بصدق توكله عليه، ويؤثر أن جبريل عرض  له قبل أن يقع في النار فقال هل لك يا إبراهيم من حاجة؟ فقال إبراهيم:  أمَّا إليك فلا، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.

5- تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك والمشركين.

6- خروج إبراهيم من أرض العراق إلى أرض الشام كانت أول هجرة في سبيل الله في التاريخ.
__________________________
1 الاستفهام للإنكار والتوبيخ والتقريع.
2 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتأنيب.
3 بعد إن أعيتهم الحجة وانقطعوا ببيان اللسان لاذوا إلى قوة السنان، وهذا شأن الإنسان إذا كتب عليه الخسران، والعياذ بالرحمن.
4 روي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ومجاهد وابن جريج: أنّ الذي قال حرّقوه: رجل من الأكراد من بادية فارس واسمه هيزرُ وخسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة: وقيل: إن القائل: ملكهم نمرود. والله أعلم.
5 روي أنهم جمعوا الحطب في مدة شهر كامل ولما ألقوه في النار عرض له جبريل عليه السلام فقال: يا إبراهيم ألك حاجة؟ فقال: أمّا إليك فلا، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل. وقال عليّ وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم لو لم يتبع بردها سلاماً لمات إبراهيم من بردها ولم تبق دابة في المنطقة إلاّ أطفأت عن إبراهيم النار إلاّ الوزغ فإنها كانت تنفخ عليه فلذا أمر الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقتلها وسمّاها الفويسقة.
6 هذه النجاة ثانية. الأولى كانت من النار وهذه من ديار الكفار، إذ هاجر من أرض الكلدانيين إلى أرض فلسطين، وهي بلاد الكنعانيين يومئذٍ، وهجرة إبراهيم هذه أول هجرة في تاريخ الإسلام، إذ خرج إبراهيم وابن أخيه لوط بن هاران وزوجه وابنة عمه سارة عليهم السلام، ونصب لوط على المفعول معه، وضمّن فعل نجيناه معنى الإخراج فعدي بإلى.
7 قيل لها مباركة لكثرة خصبها وأنهارها وثمارها ولأنها معادن الأنبياء والبركة ثبوت الخير، ومنه برك البعير. إذا لزم مكانه ولم يبرحه.
8 نافلة: منصوب على الحال وصاحبها: اسحق ويعقوب والنافلة الزيادة غير الموعودة.
9 قال تعالى: {وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه} من سورة الأنعام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (8)  
الحلقة (597)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 428الى صــــ 433)


{ وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ  أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْهِمْ فِعْلَ  ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ وَإِقَامَ ٱلصَّلاَة وَإِيتَآءَ ٱلزَّكَـاةِ وَكَانُواْ لَنَا  عَابِدِينَ } 73 { وَلُوطاً  آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ ٱلْقَرْيَةِ ٱلَّتِي  كَانَت تَّعْمَلُ ٱلْخَبَائِثَ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ  فَاسِقِينَ } 74 { وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُ فِي رَحْمَتِنَآ إِنَّهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } 75 { وَنُوحاً إِذْ نَادَىٰ مِن قَبْلُ فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ مِنَ ٱلْكَرْبِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } 76 { وَنَصَرْنَاهُ مِنَ ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ }77
**شرح الكلمات:

أئمة: أي يقتدى بهم في الخير.

يهدون بأمرنا: أي يرشدون الناس ويعلمونهم ما به كمالهم ونجاتهم وسعادتهم بإذن الله تعالى لهم بذلك حيث جعلهم رسلاً مبلغين.

وكانوا لنا عابدين: أي خاشعين مطيعين قائمين بأمرنا.

ولوطاً  آتيناه حكماً وعلماً: أي أعطينا لوطاً حكماً أي فصلاً بين الخصوم وفقهاً  في الدين وكل هذا يدخل تحت النبوة والرسالة وقد نبأه وأرسله.

تعمل الخبائث: كاللواط وغيره من المفاسد.

فاسقين: أي عصاة متمردين عن الشرع تاركين للعمل به.

ونوحاً إذ نادى من قبل: أي واذكر نوحاً إذ دعا ربّه على قومه الكفرة.

من الكرب العظيم: أي من الغرق الناتج عن الطوفان الذي عم سطح الأرض.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر أفضال الله تعالى على إبراهيم وولده فقال تعالى:  { وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ } أي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أئمة هداة يقتدى بهم في  الخير ويهدون الناس إلى دين الله تعالى الحق بتكليف الله تعالى لهم بذلك  حيث نبأهم وأرسلهم. وهو بمعنى قوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً  يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا }1 وقوله: { وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْهِمْ فِعْلَ  ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ وَإِقَامَ ٱلصَّلاَة وَإِيتَآءَ ٱلزَّكَـاةِ } أي أوحينا  إليهم بأن يفعلوا الخيرات جمع خير وهو كل نافع غير ضار فيه مرضاة لله تعالى  وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة. وقوله تعالى: { وَكَانُواْ لَنَا عَابِدِينَ  } أي امتثلوا أمرنا فيما أمرناهم به وكانوا لنا مطيعين خاشعين وهو ثناء  عليهم بأجمل الصفات وأحسن الأحوال وقوله تعالى: { وَلُوطاً آتَيْنَاهُ  2حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ ٱلْقَرْيَةِ ٱلَّتِي كَانَت  تَّعْمَلُ ٱلْخَبَائِثَ 3إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ فَاسِقِينَ } أي  وكما آتينا إبراهيم وولديه ما آتيناهم من الإِفضال والإِنعام الذي جاء ذكره  في هذا السياق آتينا لوطاً وقد خرج مهاجراً مع عمه إبراهيم آتيناه أيضاً  حكماً وعلماً ونبوة ورسالة متضمنة حسن الحكم والقضاء وأسرار الشرع والفقه  في الدين. هذه منة وأخرى أنا نجيناه من القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث  وأهلكنا أهلها لأنهم كانوا قوم سوء لا يصدر عنهم إلا ما يسوء إلى الخلق  فاسقين عن أمرنا خارجين عن طاعتنا، وقوله: { وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُ فِي  رَحْمَتِنَآ إِنَّهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } وهذا إنعام آخر أعظم وهو إدخاله  في سلك المرحومين برحمة الله الخاصة لأنه من عباد الله الصالحين.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَنُوحاً } أي واذكر يا رسولنا في سلك هؤلاء الصالحين عبدنا  ورسولنا نوحاً الوقت الذي نادى ربه من قبل إبراهيم 4فقال إني مغلوبٌ فانتصر،  { فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ مِنَ ٱلْكَرْبِ  5ٱلْعَظِيمِ } حيث نجاه تعالى وأهله إلا امرأته وولده كنعان فإنهما لم يكونا  من أهله لكفرهما وظلمهما فكانا من المغرقين. وقوله: { وَنَصَرْنَاهُ مِنَ  ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا } أي ونصرناه بإنجائنا له منهم  فلم يمسوه بسوء، وأغرقناهم أجمعين لأنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين ظالمين6.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وشرف القائمين بها.

2- فضل إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وفعل الخيرات.

3- ثناء الله تعالى على أوليائه وصالحي عباده بعبادتهم، وخشوعهم له.

4- الخبث إذا كثر في الأمة استوجبت الهلاك والدمار.

5- التنديد بالفسق والتحذير من عواقبه فإنها مدمرة والعياذ بالله.

6- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وتأكيدها إذ مثل هذا القصص لا يتأتى إلا لمن يوحى إليه.
________________________
1 وجائز أن يكون معنى {بأمرنا} : أي: بما أنزلنا عليهم بوحينا من الأمر والنهي كأنه قال: بكتابنا وما بيّنا فيه من التشريع المحقق للآخذين به سعادة الدنيا والآخرة والأئمة جمع إمام وهو الرئيس الذي يقتدى به في الخير لا في الشر.
2 {ولوطاً} : منصوب على الاشتغال أي: وآتينا لوطا آتيناه. والحكم: الحكمة وهو النبوة والعلم علم الشريعة.
3 الخبائث: جمع خبيثة وهي الفعلة الشنيعة، ومن خبائثهم: اللواط، والتضارط في الأندية وحذف الحصى، والتحريش بين الديك والكلاب. والقرية هي سدوم وعمورة، وما حولهما إذ كانت سبع مدن قلب جبريل منها ستة وأبقى واحدة للوط وعياله وهي: زغر من كورة فلسطين.
4 من قبل إبراهيم ولوط عليهما السلام.
5 الكرب: هو الغّم الشديد وهو هنا: الطرفان.
6 السوء: بفتح السين مصدر: القبيح المكروه من القول والفعل وبضم السين اسم مصدر وهو أعم من السوء بفتح السين.
******************************  *********
**{ وَدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي ٱلْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ ٱلْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ } 78 { فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا  سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلاًّ آتَيْنَا حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ  دَاوُودَ ٱلْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَٱلطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ } 79 { وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَّكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِّن بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ } 80 { وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ  ٱلرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ ٱلَّتِي بَارَكْنَا  فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ } 81 { وَمِنَ ٱلشَّيَاطِينِ مَن يَغُوصُونَ لَهُ وَيَعْمَلُونَ عَمَلاً دُونَ ذٰلِكَ وَكُنَّا لَهُمْ حَافِظِينَ }82
**شرح الكلمات:

في الحرث: أي في الكرم الذي رعته الماشية ليلا.

نفشت فيه1: أي رعته ليلاً بدون راع.

شاهدين: أي حاضرين صدور حكمهم في القضية لا يخفى علينا شيء من ذلك.

ففهمناها: أي القضية التي جرى فيها الحكم.

وكلاً آتينا حكماً وعلماً: أي كلاً من داود وولده سليمان أعطيناه حكماً أي النبوة وعلماً بأحكام الله وفقهها.

يسبحن: أي معه إذا سبح.

وكنا فاعلين: أي لما هو أغرب وأعجب من تسبيح الجبال والطير فلا تعجبوا.

صنعة لبوس لكم: هي الدروع وهي من لباس الحرب.

لتحصنكم: أي تقيكم وتحفظكم من ضرب السيوف وطعن الرماح.

فهل أنتم شاكرون: أي اشكروا فالاستفهام معناه الأمر هنا.

إلى الأرض التي باركنا: أي أرض الشام.

يغوصون: أي في أعماق البحر لاستخراج الجواهر.

ويعملون عملاً دون ذلك: أي دون الغوص كالبناء وغيره وبعض الصناعات.

وكنا لهم حافظين: أي لأعمالهم حتى لا يفسدوها.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر إفضالات الله تعالى وإنعامه على من يشاء من  عباده، وفي ذلك تقرير لنبوة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التي كذبت بها  قريش فقال تعالى: { وَدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ } أي واذكر يا نبينا داود  وسليمان { إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي ٱلْحَرْثِ } اي اذكرهما في الوقت الذي كانا  يحكمان في الحرث الذي { نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ ٱلْقَوْمِ } أي رعت فيه  ليلاً بدون راع فأكلته وأتلفته { وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ }  حاضرين لا يخفى علينا ما حكم به كل منهما، إذ حكم داود بأن يأخذ صاحب الحرث  الماشية مقابل ما أتلفته لأن المتلف يعادل قيمة الغنم التي أتلفته، وحكم  سليمان بأن يأخذ صاحب الماشية الرزع يقوم عليه حتى يعود كما كان، ويأخذ  صاحب الحرث الماشية يستغل صوفها ولبنها وسخالها فإذا ردت إليه كرومة كما  كانت أخذها ورد الماشية لصاحبها لم ينقص منها شيء هذا الحكم أخبر تعالى أنه  فهم فيه سليمان وهو أعدل من الأول وهو قوله تعالى: { فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا 2} أي  الحكومة أو القضية أو الفتيا سليمان، ولم يعاتب داود على حكمه، وقال: {  وَكُلاًّ آتَيْنَا 3حُكْماً وَعِلْماً } تلافياً لما قد يظن بعضهم أن داود  دون ولده في العلم والحكم.

وقوله:  { وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ ٱلْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَٱلطَّيْرَ } هذا  ذكر لبعض ما أنعم به على داود عليه السلام وهو أنه سخر الجبال والطير تسبح  معه إذا سبح سواء أمرها بذلك فأطاعته أو لم يأمرها فإنه إذا صلى وسبح صلت  معه وسبحت، وقوله: { وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ } أي لما هو أعجب من تسخير الجبال  والطير تسبح مع سليمان لأنا لا يعجزنا شيء وقد كتب هذا في كتاب المقادير  فأخرجه في حينه، وقوله تعالى: { وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ } أي داود { صَنْعَةَ  لَبُوسٍ 4لَّكُمْ } وهي الدروع السابغة التي تقي لا سبها طعن الرماح وضرب  السيوف بإذن الله تعالى فهي آلة حرب ولذا قال تعالى { لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِّن  5بَأْسِكُمْ }  { فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ 6شَاكِرُونَ }؟ أمر لعباده بالشكر على  إنعامه عليهم والشكر يكون بحمد الله تعالى والإِعتراف بإنعامه، وطاعته وصرف  النعمة فيما من أجله أنعم بها على عبده، وقوله { وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ } أي  وسخرنا لسليمان { ٱلرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً } شديدة السرعة { تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ  إِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ ٱلَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا } إذْ يخرج غازياً أول النهار  وفي آخره تعود به الريح تحمل بساطه الذي هو كأكبر سفينة حربية اليوم إلى  الأرض التي بارك الله وهي أرض الشام.
وقوله: { وَكُنَّا  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ } يخبر تعالى أنه كان وما زال عليماً بكل شيء ما  ظهر للناس وما غاب عنهم فكل أحداث الكون تتم حسب علم الله وإذنه وتقديره  وحكمته فلذا وجبت له الطاعة واستحق الألوهة والعبادة.

وقوله:  { وَمِنَ ٱلشَّيَاطِينِ مَن يَغُوصُونَ7 لَهُ } أي وسخرنا لسليمان من  الشياطين من يغوصون له في أعماق البحار لاستخراج الجواهر، { وَيَعْمَلُونَ  عَمَلاً دُونَ ذٰلِكَ } كالبناء وصنع التماثيل والمحاريب والجفان وغير ذلك.  وقوله تعالى: { وَكُنَّا لَهُمْ حَافِظِينَ } أي وكنا لأعمال أولئك  العاملين من الجن حافظين لها عالمين بها حتى لا يفسدوها بعد عملها مكراً  منهم أو خديعة فقد روى أنهم كانوا يعملون ثم يفسدون ما عملوه حتى لا ينتفع  به.

هذا كله من إنعام الله تعالى على داود وسليمان وغيره كثير فسبحان ذي الأنعام والأفضال إله الحق ورب العالمين.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب نصب القضاة للحكم بين الناس.

2-  بيان حكم الماشية ترعى في حرث الناس وإن كان شرعنا على خلاف شرع من سبقنا  فالحكم عندنا إن رعت الماشية ليلاً قوم المتلف على صاحب الماشية ودفعه  لصاحب الزرع، وإن رعت نهاراً فلا شيء لصاحب الزرع لأن عليه أن يحفظ زرعه من  أن ترعى فيه مواشي الناس لحديث العجماء، جبار وحديث ناقة البراء بن عازب.

3- فضل التسبيح.

4- وجوب صنع آلة الحرب وإعدادها للجهاد في سبيل الله.

5- وجوب شكر الله تعالى على كل نعمة تستجد للعبد.

6- بيان تسخير الله تعالى الجن لسليمان يعملون له أشياء.

7-  تقرير نبوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ من أرسل هؤلاء الرسل وأنعم عليهم  بما أنعم لا يستنكر عليه إرسال محمد رسولاً وقد أرسل من قبله رسلاً.

8- كل ما يحدث في الكون من أحداث يحدث بعلم الله تعالى وتقديره ولحكمة تقضيه.
_______________________
1 النفش: الرعي ليلا والهمل: الرعي بالنهار.
2 يروى أن سليمان كان على باب المحكمة فإذا خرج الخصمان سألهما بم قضى بينكما نبي الله داود؟ فقال: قضى بالغنم لصاحب الحرث فقال: لعل الحكم غير هذا انصرفا معي فأتى أباه فقال: يا نبي الله إنك حكمت بكذا وكذا وإني رأيت ما هو أرفق بالجميع فقال وما هو؟ فقال: ينبغي أن تدفع الغنم إلى صاحب الحرث إلى آخر ما هو في التفسير.
3 اختلف هل كان حكمهما بوحي أو باجتهاد فإن كان بوحي فهو نسخ للحكم الأول بالثاني، وإن كان باجتهاد وهو ما عليه الجمهور، ولم يخطى داود ولكن الحكم الذي ألهمه سليمان كان أرفق بالطرفين.
4 هذا مع إلانة الحديد له فقال تعالى في سورة سبأ: {وألنا له الحديد أن اعمل سابغات} واللبوس في العربية: سلاح الحرب من سيف ورمح ودرع وغيرها واللبوس أيضاً: كل ما يلبس قال الشاعر:
إلبس لكل حالة لبوسها
إمّا نعيمها وإما بؤسها
5 قرأ حفص: {لتحصنكم} بالتاء أي: الدروع، وقرأ نافع {ليحصنكم} : أي: اللبوس وقرأ ورش لنُحصنكم بالنون، والإحصان: الوقاية والحماية وفي الآية دليل على وجوب الصناعة على الكفاية.
6 الاستفهام هنا للأمر بالشكر.
 			 7 الغوص: النزول تحت الماء، والغوّاص: الذي يغوص لاستخراج اللآليء وفعله يقال له: الغواصة على وزن حياكة (مهنة) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (8)  
الحلقة (597)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 433الى صــــ 439)

**{ وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ ٱلضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ ٱلرَّاحِمِينَ } 83 { فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا  لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِن ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ  مَّعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا وَذِكْرَىٰ لِلْعَابِدِينَ } 84 { وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا ٱلْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ ٱلصَّابِرِينَ } 85 { وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُ  مْ فِي رَحْمَتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ }86
**شرح الكلمات:

وأيوب: أي واذكر أيوب.

إذ نادى ربه: أي دعاه لما ابتلي بفقد ماله وولده ومرض جسده.

مسني الضر: هو ما ضر بجسمه أو ماله أو ولده.

وذكرى للعابدين: أي عظة للعابدين، ليصبروا فيثابوا.

وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا: بأن نبأناهم فانخرطوا في سلك الأنبياء إنهم من الصالحين.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر إفضالات الله تعالى وإنعامه على من شاء من عباده  الصالحين فقوله تعالى في الآية الأولى [83] { وَأَيُّوبَ } أي واذكر عبدنا  في شكره وصبره وسرعة أَوْبِتَه، وقد ابتليناه بالعافية والمال والولد،  فشكر وابتليناه بالمرض وذهاب المال والأهل والولد فصبر. أذكره { إِذْ  نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ } أي داعياً ضارعاً بعد بلوغ البلاء منتهاه ربّ أي يا رب {  أَنِّي1 مَسَّنِيَ ٱلضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ ٱلرَّاحِمِينَ }  {  فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ } دعاءه { فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِن ضُرٍّ  وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ } من زوجة وولد { وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَّعَهُمْ } أي ضاعف  له ما أخذه منه بالابتلاء بعد الصبر وأما المال فقد ذكر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم انه أنزل عليه رَجْلاً من جَرَادٍ من ذهب فكان أيوب يحثو في ثوبه  حثيثاً فقال له ربّه في ذلك فقال من ذا الذي يستغني عن بركتك يا رب. وقوله  تعالى: { رَحْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا } أي رحمناه رحمة خاصة، وجعلنا قصته  ذكرى وموعظة للعابدين لنا لما نبتليهم بالسراء والضراء فيشكرون ويصبرون  ائتساء بعبدنا أيوب{ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِراً نِّعْمَ ٱلْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ }2 [ص: 44].

وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا ٱلْكِفْلِ 3} أي واذكر في عداد  المصطفين من أهل الصبر والشكر إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل، وإدريس وهو أخنوخ  وذا الكفل { كُلٌّ مِّنَ ٱلصَّابِرِينَ } على عبادتنا الشاكرين لنعمائنا،  وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا فنبأنا منهم من نبأنا وأنعمنا عليهم وأكرمناهم بجوارنا  إنهم من الصالحين.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- علو مقام الصبر ومثله الشكر فالأول على البأساء والثاني على النعماء.

2- فضيلة الدعاء وهو باب الاستجابة وطريقها من ألهمه ألهم الاستجابة.

3- في سير الصالحين مواعظ وفي قصص الماضيين عبر.

4-  من ابتلي بفقد مال أو أهل أو ولد فَصَبَر كان له من الله الخلف وما يقال  عند المصيبة " إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي  خيراً منها ".
_____________________
1 هل قول أيوب: {ربّ إني مسني الضرّ} يتنافى مع الصبر؟ والجواب: هذه المسألة ذكر القرطبي في تفسيره نحواً من ستة عشر قولاً، والصحيح أن هذا لا ينافي الصبر لأنه دعاء، والدليل هو قوله تعالى: {فاستجببنا له} ولم يكن شكوى لأنّ الاستجابة تأتي بعد الدعاء لا الاشتكاء، قال الجنيد: عرّفه فاقة السؤال ليمنّ عليه بكرم النوال.
2 اختلف في مدة مرضه، أصح ما قيل فيها أنها ثماني عشرة سنة وهذا مروي عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 اختلف في ذي الكفل من هو؟ وأرجح الأقوال ما رواه أبو موسى رضي الله عنه عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: " إن ذا الكفل لم يكن نبيًّا ولكنه كان عبداً صالحاً فتكفل بعمل رجل صالح عند موته وكان يصلي لله كل يوم مائة صلاة فأحسن الله الثناء عليه".
****************************

**{ وَذَا  ٱلنُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ  فَنَادَىٰ فِي ٱلظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ  إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 87 { فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ ٱلْغَمِّ وَكَذٰلِكَ نُنجِـي ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } 88 { وَزَكَرِيَّآ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لاَ تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْوَارِثِينَ } 89 { فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا  لَهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ يَحْيَىٰ وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُ زَوْجَهُ إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُواْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَباً وَرَهَباً  وَكَانُواْ لَنَا خاشِعِينَ } 90 { وَٱلَّتِيۤ أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَٱبْنَهَآ آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ }91
**شرح الكلمات:

وذا النون: هو يونس بن متَّى عليه السلام وأُضيف إلى النون الذي هو الحوت في قوله تعالى{ وَلاَ تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ ٱلْحُوتِ } [القلم: 48] لأن حوتة كبيرة ابتلعته.

إذ ذهب مغاضباً: أي لربه تعالى حيث لم يرجع إلى قومه لما بلغه أن الله رفع عنهم العذاب.

فظن أن لن نقدر عليه: أي أن لن نحبسه ونضيق عليه في بطن الحوت من أجل مغاضبته.

في الظلمات: ظلمة الحوت وظلمة البحر وظلمة الليل.

ونجيناه من الغم: أي الكرب الذي أصابه وهو في بطن الحوت.

لا تذرني فرداً: أي بلا ولد يرث عني النبوة والعلم والحكمة بقرينة ويرث من آل يعقوب.

رغباً ورهباً: أي طمعاً فينا ورهباً منا أي خوفاً ورجاءاً.

أحصنت فرجها: أي صانته وحفظته من الفاحشة.

من روحنا: أي جبريل حيث نفخ في كم درعها عليها السلام.

آية للعالمين: أي علامة على قدرة الله تعالى ووجوب عبادته بذكره وشكره.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر إفضال الله تعالى وإنعامه على من يشاء من عباده  فقال تعالى: { وَذَا ٱلنُّونِ } أي واذكر ذا النون أي يونس بن متَّى { إِذ  ذَّهَبَ 1مُغَاضِباً } لربه تعالى حيث لم يصبر على بقائه مع قومه يدعوهم إلى  توحيد الله وعبادته وطاعته وطاعة رسوله فسأل لهم العذاب، ولما تابوا ورفع  عنهم العذاب بتوبتهم وعلم بذلك فلم يرجع إليهم فكان هذا منه مغاضبة لربه  تعالى وقوله تعالى عنه: { فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ } أي ظن  يونس عليه السلام أن الله تعالى لا يحبسه في بطن الحوت ولا يضيق عليه وهو  حسن ظن منه في ربه سبحانه وتعالى، ولكن لمغاضبته ربه بعدم العودة إلى قومه  بعد أن رفع عنهم العذاب أصابه ربّه تطهيراً له من أمر المخالفة الخفيفة بأن  ألقاه في ظلمات ثلاث، ظلمة الحوت والبحر والليل ثم ألهمه الدعاء الذي به  النجاة فكان يسبح في الظلمات الثلاث { لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ  سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ 2} فاستجاب الله تعالى له وهو  معنى قوله: { وَذَا ٱلنُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن  نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَىٰ فِي ٱلظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ  أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي 3كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ  وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ ٱلْغَمِّ } الذي أصابه من وجوده في ظلمات محبوساً لا  أنيس ولا طعام ولا شراب مع غم نفسه من جراء عدم عودته إلى قومه وقد أنجاهم  الله من العذاب. وهو سبب المصيبة، وقوله تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ نُنجِـي 4 ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } مما قد يحل بهم من البلاء وقوله تعالى: { وَزَكَرِيَّآ }  أي اذكر يا رسولنا زكريا في الوقت الذي نادى ربه داعياً ضارعاً قائلاً: {  رَبِّ } أي يا رب { لاَ تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً } أي لا تتركني فرداً لا ولد لي  يرثني في نبوتي وعلمي وحكمتي ويرث ذلك من آل يعقوب حتى لا تنقطع منهم  النبوة والصلاح وقوله: { وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْوَارِثِينَ } ذكر هذا اللفظ  توسلاً به إلى ربه ليستجيب له دعاءه واستجاب له والحمد لله.
فوهبه يحيى وأصلح له  زوْجه بأن جعلها ولوداً بعد العقر حسنة الخلق والخُلق. وقوله تعالى: {  إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يُسَارِعُونَ } أي زكريا ويحيى ووالدته كانوا يسارعون  في الطاعات والقربات أي في فعلها والمبادرة إليها. وقوله: { وَيَدْعُونَنَا  رَغَباً 5وَرَهَباً 6} هذا ثناء عليهم أيضاً إذ كانوا يدعون الله رغبة في  رحمته ورهبة وخوفاً من عذابه وقوله: { وَكَانُواْ لَنَا خاشِعِينَ } أي  مطيعين ذليلين متواضعين وهم يعبدون ربهم بأنواع العبادات.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَٱلَّتِيۤ أَحْصَنَتْ 7فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن  رُّوحِنَا 8} أي واذكر يا نبينا تلك المؤمنة التي أحصنت فرجها أي منعته مما  حرم الله تعالى عليها وهي مريم بنت عمران اذكرها في عداد من أنعمنا عليهم  وأكرمناهم وفضلناهم على كثير من عبادنا الصالحين، حيث نفخنا فيها من روحنا  إذ أمرنا جبريل روح القدس ينفخ في كم درعها فسرت النفخة إلى فرجها فحبلت  وولدت في ساعة من نهار، وقوله تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَٱبْنَهَآ } أي  عيسى كلمة الله وروحه { آيَةً }9 أي علامة كبرى على وجودنا وقدرتنا وعلمنا  وحكمتنا وإنعامنا وواجب عبادتنا وتوحيدنا فيها حيث لا يعبد غيرنا {  لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } أي للناس أجمعين يستدلون بها على ما ذكرنا آنفاً من وجود  الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته ووجوب عبادته وتوحيده فيها.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  فضيلة دعوة ذي النون: { لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي  كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }. إذ ورد أنه ما دعا بها مؤمن إلا استجيب له،  وقوله تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ نُنجِـي ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } يقوي هذا الخبر.

2- استحباب سؤال الولد لغرض صالح لا من أجل الزينة واللهو به فقط.

3- تقرير أن الزوجة الصالحة من حسنة الدنيا.

4- فضيلة المسارعة في الخيرات والدعاء برغبة ورهبة والخشوع في العبادات وخاصة في الصلاة والدعاء.

5- فضيلة العفة والاحصان للفرج.

6- كون مريم وابنها آية لأن مريم ولدت من غير محل، ولأن عيسى كان كذلك وكلم الناس في المهد، وكان يحيي الموتى بإذن الله تعالى.
________________________
1 قيل: {مغاضباً لربه} أي: لأجل ربه تعالى حيث عصاه قومه فكان غضبه لله تعالى وهو تأويل حسن إذ يقال: فلان غضب لله. أي: لأجله. وجائز أن يكون مغاضباً لقومه إذ ردوا دعوته ولم يستجيبوا له.
2 {من الظالمين} حيث ترك مداومة قومه والصبر عليهم أو في الخروج من غير إذن له فنزّه ربّه عن الظلم ونسبه إلى نفسه اعترافاً واستحقاقاً.
3 روى أبو داود أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال "دعاء ذي النون في بطن الحوت: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين. لم يدع به رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلاّ استجيب له".
4 قرأ ابن عامر: {نجيّ} بنون واحدة وجيم مشدّدة وتسكين الياء على الماضي وإضمار المصدر أي: وكذلك نجيّ النجاء المؤمنين كما يقال: ضرب زيداً بمعنى: ضرب الضرب زيداً.
5 قيل: الرغب: الدعاء ببطون الأكف إلى السماء، والرهب: رفع ظهورهما. روى الترمذي عن عمر رضي الله عنهما. قال: "كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا رفع يديه لم يحطهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه " وروى الترمذي أيضاً عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إذا سألتم الله فأسالوه ببطون أكفكم ولا تسألوه بظهورهما وامسحوا بهما وجوهكم". وعن ابن عباس: إن رفع اليدين حذاء الصدر هو الدعاء ورفعهما حتى يجاوز بهما الرأس: فهو الابتهال.
6 {رغبا ورهبا} يصح نصبهما على المصدرية وعلى الحال، وعلى المفعول لأجله.
7 {أحصنت فرجها} : أي: عفّت فامتنعت عن الفاحشة، وقيل: إن المراد من فرجها فرج القميص: أي لم تعلق بثيابها ريبة أي: أنها طاهرة الأثواب وفروج القميص أربعة: الكمان والأعلى والأسفل، قال السهيلي: هذا من لطيف الكناية لأن القرآن ألطف إشارة وأنزه عبارة.
8 إضافة الروح إلى الله تعالى: إضافة تشريف كبيت الله، وقيل فيه: روح الله لأنه مبعوث من قبله سبحانه وتعالى.
9 آية اسم جنس فمريم آية، وعيسى عليه السلام آية.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (9)  
الحلقة (598)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 440الى صــــ 446)

**{ إِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَاْ رَبُّكُمْ فَٱعْبُدُونِ } 92 { وَتَقَطَّعُوۤاْ أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ كُلٌّ إِلَيْنَا رَاجِعُونَ } 93 { فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلاَ كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ } 94 { وَحَرَامٌ عَلَىٰ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ أَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ } 95 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُمْ مِّن كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ } 96 { وَٱقْتَرَبَ   ٱلْوَعْدُ ٱلْحَقُّ فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ أَبْصَارُ ٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ  يٰوَيْلَنَا قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا بَلْ  كُنَّا  ظَالِمِينَ }97
*

*شرح الكلمات:

إن  هذه أمتكم: أي ملتكم وهي الإِسلام ملة واحدة من عهد آدم إلى العهد  المحمدي  إذ دين الأنبياء واحد وهو عبادة الله تعالى وحده بما يشرع لهم.

وأنا ربكم فاعبدون: أنا الهكم الحق حيث خلقتكم ورزقتكم فلا تنبغي العبادة إلا لي فاعبدون ولا تعبدوا معي غيري.

وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم: أي وتفرقوا في دينهم فأصبح لكل فرقة دين كاليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية والوثنيات وما أكثرها.

كل إلينا راجعون: أي كل فرقة من تلك الفرق التي قطعت الإِسلام راجعة إلينا وسوف نجزيها بكسبها.

فلا كفران لسعيه: أي لا نكران ولا جحود لعمله بل سوف يجزى به وافياً.

وإنا له كاتبون: إذ الكرام الكاتبون يكتبون أعمال العباد خيرها وشرها.

وحرام: أي ممتنع رجوعهم إلى الدنيا.

يأجوج ومأجوج: قبيلتان موجودتان وراء سدهما الذي سيفتح عند قرب الساعة.

حدب: أي مرتفع من الأرض.

ينسلون: أي يسرعون المشي.

الوعد الحق: يوم القيامة.

في غفلة من هذا: أي من يوم القيامة وما فيه من أحداث.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  ذكر أولئك الأنبياء وما أكرمهم الله تعالى به من إفضالات وما كانوا  عليه  من كمالات قال تعالى مخاطباً الناس كلهم: { إِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ  أُمَّتُكُمْ }1  أي ملتكم { أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } أي ملة واحدة من عهد أول  الرسل إلى خاتمهم  وهو الإِسلام القائم على الإِخلاص لله في العبادة  والخلوص من الشرك وقوله  تعالى: { وَتَقَطَّعُوۤاْ  2 أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ }  ينعى تعالى على الناس  تقطيعهم الإِسلام إلى ملل شتى كاليهودية والنصرانية  وغيرهما، وتمزيقه إلى  طوائف ونحل، وقوله { كُلٌّ إِلَيْنَا رَاجِعُونَ }  إخبار منه تعالى أنهم  راجعون إليه لا محالة بعد موتهم وسوف يجزيهم بما  كانوا يكسبون ومن ذلك  تقطيعهم للدين الإِسلامي وتمزيقهم له فذهبت كل فرقة  بقطعة منه. وقوله  تعالى: { فَمَن يَعْمَلْ3 مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } والحال  أنه مؤمن، والمراد من  الصالحات ما شرعه الله تعالى من عبادات قلبية وقولية  وفعلية { فَلاَ  كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ } أي لعمله فلا يجحد ولا ينكر بل  يراه ويجزي به  كاملاً. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ } يريد أن  الملائكة تكتب  أعماله الصالحة بأمرنا ونجزيه بها أيضاً أحسن جزاء وهذا  وعد من الله تعالى  لأهل الإِيمان والعمل الصالح جعلنا الله منهم وحشرنا في  زمرتهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَحَرَامٌ 4عَلَىٰ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ أَنَّهُمْ لاَ   يَرْجِعُونَ } يخبر تعالى أنه ممتنع امتناعاً كاملاً أن يهلك أمة بذنوبها   في الدنيا ثم يردها إلى الحياة في الدنيا، وهذا بناء على أن { لاَ } مزيدة   لتقوية الكلام ويحتمل الكلام معنى آخر وهي ممتنع على أهل قرية قضى الله   تعالى بعذابهم في الدنيا أو في الآخرة أنهم يرجعون إلى الإِيمان والطاعة   والتوبة الصادقة وذلك بعد أن كذبوا وعاندوا وظلموا وفسقوا فطبع على قلوبهم   فهم لا يرجعون إلى التوبة بحال، ومعنى ثالث وهو حرام على أهل قرية أهلكهم   الله بذنوبهم فأبادهم إنهم لا يرجعون إلى الله تعالى يوم القيامة بل  يرجعون  للحساب والجزاء فهذه المعانى كلها صحيحة، والمعنى الأخير لا تكلف  فيه بكون  { لاَ } صلة بل هي 5نافية ويرجح المعنى الأخير قوله تعالى: {  حَتَّىٰ إِذَا  فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ6 وَمَأْجُوجُ } فهو بيان لطريق رجوعهم  إلى الله تعالى  وذلك يوم القيامة وبدايته بظهور علاماته الكبرى ومنها  إنكسار سد يأجوج  ومأجوج وتدفقهم في الأرض يخربون ويدمرون { وَهُمْ مِّن  كُلِّ حَدَبٍ 7} وصوب  { يَنسِلُونَ } مسرعين.
وقوله تعالى: {  وَٱقْتَرَبَ8 ٱلْوَعْدُ ٱلْحَقُّ } وهو يوم الدين والحساب  والجزاء وقوله: {  فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ 9أَبْصَارُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ }  وذلك بعد قيامهم  من قبورهم وحشرهم إلى أرض المحشر وهم يقولون في تأسف  وتحسر { يٰوَيْلَنَا }  أي يا هلاكنا { قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ } أي في  دار الدنيا { بَلْ  كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ } فاعترفوا بذنبهم حيث لا ينفعهم  الاعتراف إذ لا توبة  تقبل يومئذ.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وحدة الدين وكون الإِسلام هو دين البشرية كافة لأنه قائم على أساس توحيد الله تعالى في عبادته التي شرعها ليعبد بها.

2- بيان ما حدث للبشرية من تمزيق الدين بينها بحسب الأهواء والأطماع والأغراض.

3- وعد الله لأهل الإِيمان والعمل الصالح بالجزاء الحسن وهو الجنة.

4-  تقرير حقيقة وهي إذا قُضِي بهلاك أمة تعذرت عليها التوبة، وأن أمة  يهلكها  الله تعالى لا تعود إلى الحياة الدنيا بحال وإن البشرية عائدة إلى  ربها  فممتنع عدم عودة الناس إلى ربهم، وذلك لحسابهم وجزائهم يوم القيامة.
______________________________  ___

1 قرأ الجمهور: {إن هذه أمتكم} برفع أمتكم على الخبرية ونصب أمّة واحدة على  الحال، والرصف. وقرأ بعض: {أمتكم أمةٌ واحدة} بالرفع فيهما.
2 تفرقوا في الدين واختلفوا فيه.
3 {من الصالحات} من للتبعيض إذ من غير الممكن أن يعمل العبد كل الصالحات  ويأتي بكل الطاعات، وقوله {وهو مؤمن} وموحد أيضاً فإن الشرك محبط للعمل.
4 في حرام قراءات ووجوه منها: {حرام} وهي قراءة الجمهور وحِرم مثل حِل  وحلال. وحرم كمرض، وحرُم كشرف، وحرّم: كضرب، وحرّم كبدّل، وحرم كعلم مشددة  اللام وحَرم كفرح وحُرم كقفل تسع قراءات.
5 شاهد أن لا: نافية وليست بصلة، ولكون لفظ الحرام معناه الوجوب قول الخنساء:
وإنّ حراماً لا أرى الدهر باكيا
على شجوه إلا بكيت على صخر
تريد أخاها صخراً.
6 في الكلام حذف تقديره: حتى إذا فتع سد يأجوج ومأجوج، مثل: واسأل القرية. أي أهل القرية.
7 الحدب: ما انقطع من الأرض، والجمع حداب مأخوذ من حدبة الظهر، قال عنترة:
فما رعشت يداي ولا ازدهاني
تواترهم إليّ من الحداب
و (ينسلون) يخرجون مسرعين، قال امرؤ القيس: فسلي ثيابي من ثيابك تنسل.
وقال النابغة: عسلان الذئب أمسى قارباً
برد الليل عليه فنَسلَ
أي أسرع.
8 قل: الواو زائدة مقحمة، والمعنى: حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج اقترب الوعد  الحق. فاقترب: جواب إذا والواو مقحمة، ومثله: وتلّه للجبين، وناديناه أي:  للجبين ناديناه، وأجاز بعضهم أن يكون جواب إذا: فإذا هي شاخصة ويكون اقترب  الوعد الحق: معطوفاً.
9 هي: ضمير الأبصار، والأبصار بعدها: تفسير لها كأنه قال: فإذا أبصار الذين كفروا قد شخصت عند مجيىء الوعد.
*************************
**{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ } 98 { لَوْ كَانَ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ آلِهَةً مَّا وَرَدُوهَا وَكُلٌّ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } 99 { لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } 100 { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِّنَّا ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ } 101 { لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُمْ فِي مَا ٱشْتَهَتْ أَنفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ } 102 { لاَ يَحْزُنُهُمُ ٱلْفَزَعُ ٱلأَكْبَرُ وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ هَـٰذَا يَوْمُكُمُ ٱلَّذِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ } 103 { يَوْمَ   نَطْوِي ٱلسَّمَآءَ كَطَيِّ ٱلسِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَآ   أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُّعِيدُهُ وَعْداً عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ }104
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وما تعبدون من دون الله: أي من الأوثان والأصنام.

حصب جهنم: أي ما توقد به جهنم.

لو كان هؤلاء آلهة: أي الأوثان التي يعبدها المشركون من قريش.

ما  وردوها: أي لحالوا بين عابديهم ودخول النار لأنهم آلهة قادرون على ذلك   ولكنهم ليسوا آلهة حق فلذا لا يمنعون عابديهم من دخول النار.

وكل فيها خالدون: أي العابدون من الناس والمعبودون من الشياطين والأوثان.

لهم فيها زفير: أي لأهل النار فيها أنين وتنفس شديد وهو الزفير.

سبقت لهم منا الحسنى: أي كتب الله تعالى أزلاً أنهم أهل الجنة.

حسيسها: أي حِسّ صوتها.

لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر: أي عند النفخة الثانية نفخة البعث فإنهم يقومون من قبورهم آمنين غير خائفين.

كطي السجل للكتب: أي يطوي الجبار سبحانه وتعالى السماء طيّ الورقة لتدخل في الظرف.

كما  بدأنا أول خلق نعيده: أي يعيد الله الخلائق كما بدأهم أول مرة فيبعث  الناس  من قبورهم حفاة عراة غرلا، كما ولدوا لم ينقص منهم شيء.

معنى الآيات:

يقول  تعالى للمشركين الذين بدأت السورة الكريمة بالحديث عنهم، وهم مشركوا  قريش  يقول لهم مُوعداً: { إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ 1مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ  } من  أصنام وأوثان { حَصَبُ 2جَهَنَّمَ } أي ستكونون أنتم وما تعبدون من  أصنام  وقوداً لجهنم التي أنتم واردوها لا محالة، وقوله تعالى: { لَوْ  كَانَ  هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ آلِهَةً } لو كان هؤلاء التماثيل من الأحجار التي  يعبدها  المشركون لو كانوا آلهة حقاً ما ورد النار عابدوها لأنهم يخلصونهم  منها  ولما ورد النارالمشركون ودخلوها دل ذلك على أن آلهتهم كانت آلهة  باطلة لا  تستحق العبادة بحال. وقوله تعالى: { وَكُلٌّ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }  أي  المعبودات الباطلة وعابدوها الكل في جهنم خالدون. وقوله: { لَهُمْ  فِيهَا  زَفِيرٌ3 وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } يخبر تعالى أن للمشركين  في النار  زفيراً وهو الأنين الشديد من شدة العذاب وأنهم فيها لا يسمعون  لكثرة الأنين  وشدة الأصوات وفظاعة ألوان العذاب وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ  سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِّنَّا ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ عَنْهَا  مُبْعَدُونَ لاَ  يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُمْ فِي مَا ٱشْتَهَتْ  أَنفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ }  نزلت هذه الآية رداً على ابن الزِّبَعْرَى عندما  قال إن كان ما يقوله محمد  حقاً بأننا وآلهتنا في جهنم فإن الملائكة معنا  في جهنم لأننا نعبدهم، وأن  عيسى والعزيز في جهنم لأن اليهود عبدوا العزيز  والنصارى عبدوا المسيح،  فأخبر تعالى أن من عبد بغير رضاه بذلك وكانا  يعبدنا ويتقرب إلينا بالطاعات  فهو ممن سبقت لهم منا الحسنى بأنهم من أهل  الجنة هؤلاء عنها أي عن جهنم  مبعدون { لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا } أي حس  صوتها وهم في الجنة ولهم فيها  ما يشتهون خالدون، لا يحزنهم الفزع 4الأكبر  عند قيامهم من قبورهم بل هم  آمنون { وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ }  عند القيام من قبورهم بالتحية  والتهنئة قائلة لهم: { هَـٰذَا يَوْمُكُمُ  ٱلَّذِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ }  وقوله تعالى: { يَوْمَ نَطْوِي ٱلسَّمَآءَ }  أي يتم لهم ذلك يوم يطوي  الجبار جل جلاله السماء بيمينه { كَطَيِّ  5ٱلسِّجِلِّ } أي الصحيفة للكتب.
وذلك يوم القيامة حيث  تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات غير السماوات. وقوله  تعالى: { كَمَا  بَدَأْنَآ أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُّعِيدُهُ } أي يعيد الإِنسان  كما بدأ خلقه  فيخرج الناس من قبورهم حفاة عراة غرلا6. وقوله: { وَعْداً  عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّا  كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ } أي وعدنا بإعادة الخلق بعد فنائهم  وبلاهم وعداً، إنا  كنا فاعلين فأنجزنا ما وعدنا، وإنا على ذلك لقادرون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات

1- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء.

2-  من عبد من دون الله بأمره أو برضاه سيكون ومن عَبَده وقوداً لجهنم ومن  لم  يأمر ولم يرض فلا يدخل النار مع من عبده بل العابد له وحده في النار.

3- بيان عظمة الله وقدرته إذ يطوي السماء بيمينه، والأرض في قبضته يوم القيامة.

4- بعث الناس حفاة عراة غرلا لم ينزع منهم شيء ولا غلفة الذكر إنجاز الله  وعده في قوله:{ كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ } [الأعراف: 29] فسبحان الواحد  القهار العزيز الجبار.

____________________
1 قوله {ما تعبدون} فيه دليل على وجود العموم في الألفاظ.، فإن ابن الزبعرى  لمَّا نزلت هذه الآية أتت به قريش وقالت له: انظر محمداً شتم آلهتنا،  فقال: لو حضرت لرددت عليه، قالوا: وما كنت تقول له؟ قال: كنت أقول له: هذا  المسيح تعبده النصارى واليهود تعبد عزيراً، أفهما من حصب جهنم؟. فعجبت من  مقالته ورأوا أن محمداً قد خُصم. فأنزل الله تعالى {إن الذين سبقت لهم منّا  الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون} . فدَّل قوله تعالى وما تعبدون على العموم وخصه  الله تعالى بهذه الآية {إن الذين سبقت لهم منَّا الحسنى أولئك عنها  مبعدون} .
2 قرأ الجمهور حصب بالصاد، وقرأ علي وعائشة رضي الله عنهما بالطاء أي حطب. والحصب أعَمّ، إذ كل ما هُيجت به النار وأوقدت به فهو حصب.
3 الزفير نَفَسٌ يخرج من أقصى الرئتين لضغط الهواء من التأثر بالغم، وهو هنا من أحوال المشركين لا الأصنام.
4 لا يُحزنهم بضم الياء من أحزنه، وبفتحها من حزنه قراءتان سبعيتان، والفزع  الأكبر: أهوال يوم القيامة، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: هو وقت يؤمر  بالعباد إلى النار.
5 السجل: الكاتب يكتب الصحيفة ثم يطويها عند انتهاء كتابتها. هذا المعنى أوضح مما في التفسير.
6 الغرل: جمع أغرل وهو من لم يختتن فتقطع منه غلفة ذكره، وأول من يكسى إبراهيم كما في صحيح مسلم.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الانبياء - (10)  
الحلقة (599)
تفسير سورة الانبياء مكية   
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 446الى صــــ 451)

**{ وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذِّكْرِ أَنَّ ٱلأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ ٱلصَّالِحُونَ } 105 { إِنَّ فِي هَـٰذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِّقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ } 106 { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } 107 { قُلْ إِنَّمَآ يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ مُّسْلِمُونَ } 108 { فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُلْ ءَاذَنتُكُمْ عَلَىٰ سَوَآءٍ وَإِنْ أَدْرِيۤ أَقَرِيبٌ أَم بَعِيدٌ مَّا تُوعَدُونَ } 109 { إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ ٱلْجَهْرَ مِنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْتُمُونَ } 110 { وَإِنْ أَدْرِي لَعَلَّهُ فِتْنَةٌ لَّكُمْ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَىٰ حِينٍ } 111 { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱحْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ وَرَبُّنَا ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا تَصِفُونَ }112
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ولقد كتبنا في الزبور: أي في الكتب التي أنزلنا كصحف إبراهيم والتوراة والإِنجيل والقرآن.

من بعد الذكر: أي من بعد أن كتبنا ذلك في الذكر الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ.

أن الأرض1: أي أرض الجنة.

عبادي الصالحون: هم أهل الإِيمان والعمل الصالح من سائر الأمم من أتباع الرسل عامة.

إن في هذا لبلاغا: أي إن في القرآن لبلاغاً أي لكفاية وبلغة لدخول الجنة فكل من آمن به وعمل بما فيه دخل الجنة.

لقوم عابدين: أي مطيعين الله ورسوله.

رحمة  للعالمين: أي الإِنس والجن فالمؤمنون المتقون يدخلون الجنة والكافرون   ينجون. من عذاب الاستئصال والإبادة الذي كان يصيب الأمم السابقة.

فهل أنتم مسلمون: أي أسلموا فالاستفهام للأمر.

وإن أدري: أي ما أدري.

فتنة لكم: أي اختبار لكم.

على ما تصفون: من الكذب من أن النبي ساحر، وأن الله اتخذ ولداً وأن القرآن شعر.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بوعده الكريم الذي كتبه في كتبه المنزلة بعد  كتابته  في الذكر الذي هو كتاب المقادير المسمى باللوح المحفوظ أن أرض  الجنة يرثها  عباده الصالحون هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى [105] وقوله  تعالى: { إِنَّ  فِي هَـٰذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِّقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ 2} أي في هذا  القرآن العظيم  لبلاغاً لمن كان من العابدين لله بأداء فرائضه واجتناب  نواهيه لكفاية في  الوصول به إلى بغيته وهي رضوان الله والجنة وقوله تعالى {  وَمَآ  أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } يخبر تعالى أنه  ما أرسل  رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا رحمة للعالمين 3إنسهم وجنهم  مؤمنهم  وكافرهم فالمؤمنون باتباعه يدخلون رحمة الله وهي الجنة والكافرون  يأمنون من  عذاب الإِبادة والاستئصال في الدنيا ذلك العذاب الذي كان ينزل  بالأمم  والشعوب عندما يكذبون رسلهم وقوله تعالى { قُلْ إِنَّمَآ يُوحَىٰ  إِلَيَّ  أَنَّمَآ إِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ  مُّسْلِمُونَ 4}  يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لقومه ولمن يبلغهم خطابه إن  الذي يوحى إلي هو أن  إلهكم إله واحد أي معبودكم الحق واحد وهو الله تعالى  ليس غيره وعليه {  فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ مُّسْلِمُونَ } أي أسلموا له قلوبكم  ووجوهكم فاعبدوه ولا  تعبدوا معه سواه فبلغهم يا رسولنا هذا { فَإِن  تَوَلَّوْاْ } أي أعرضوا عن  هذا الطلب ولم يقبلوه { فَقُلْ ءَاذَنتُكُمْ }  أي أعلمتكم { عَلَىٰ سَوَآءٍ  } أنا وأنتم إنه لا تلاقي بيننا فأنا حرب  عليكم وأنتم حرب عليَّ وقوله  تعالى: { وَإِنْ أَدْرِيۤ أَقَرِيبٌ أَم  بَعِيدٌ مَّا تُوعَدُونَ } أي وقل  لهم يا رسولنا: إني ما أدري أقريب ما  توعدون من العذاب أم بعيد فالعذاب  كائن لا محالة ما لم تسلموا إلا أني لا  أعلم وقته. وفي الآية وعيد واضح  وتهديد شديد وقوله: { إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  ٱلْجَهْرَ مِنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ  وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْتُمُونَ } أي يعلم طعنكم  العلني في الإِسلام وكتابه  ونبيه، كما يعلم ما تكتمونه في نفوسكم من  عداوتي وبغضي وما تخفون من إِحَنٍ  وفي هذا إنذار لهم وتهديد، وهم مستحقون  لذلك.
وقوله: { وَإِنْ  أَدْرِي } أي وما أدري { لَعَلَّهُ 5} أي تأخير العذاب  عنكم بعد استحقاقكم  له يحرِبكم للإِسلام ونبيه { فِتْنَةٌ لَّكُمْ } أي  اختبار لعلكم تتوبون  فيرفع عنكم العذاب أو هو متاع لكم بالحياة إلى  آجالكم، ثم تعذبون بعد  موتكم. فهذا علمه إلى ربي هو يعلمه، وبهذا أمرني  بأن أقوله لكم. وقوله  تعالى: { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱحْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ } وفي قراءة  قُلْ رب احكم بالحق أي  قال الرسول بعد أمر الله تعالى بذلك يا رب احكم  بيني وبين قومي المكذبين  لي المحاربين لدعوتك وعبادك المؤمنين. بالحق وذلك  بنصري عليهم أو بإنزال  نقمتك بهم، وقوله: { وَرَبُّنَا ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ  ٱلْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا  تَصِفُونَ 6} أي وربنا الرحمن عز وجلّ هو الذي  يستعان به على إبطال باطلكم  أيها المشركون حيث جعلتم لله ولداً، وشركاء،  ووصفتم رسوله بالسحر والكذب.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- المؤمنون المتقون وهم الصالحون هم ورثة الجنة دار النعيم المقيم.

2- في القرآن الكريم البُلغة الكافية لمن آمن به وعمل بما فيه بتحقيق ما يصبوا إليه من سعادة الدار الآخرة.

3- بيان فضل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكرامته على ربه حيث جعله رحمة للعالمين.

4- وجوب المفاصلة بين أهل الشرك وأهل التوحيد.

5- وجوب الاستعانة بالله على كل ما يواجه العبد من صعاب وأتعاب.
______________________________  __
1 في الأرض: الأرض المقدسة، وقال مرة أنها أرض الكفار ترثها أمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 العابدون قال أبو هريرة وسفيان الثوري هم أهل الصلوات الخمس.
3 قال ابن زيد: المؤمنون خاصة، والعموم أولى وأصح من الخصوص.
4 الاستفهام معناه الأمر أي أسلموا كقوله تعالى {فهل أنتم منتهون} ؟ أي انتهوا.
5 لعله أي الإمهال والتأخير.
6 تصفون قرأ الجمهور تصفون بالتاء، وقرأ بعض يصفون بالياء.
******************************  *
سورة الحج
مكية ومدنية
وآياتها1 ثمان وسبعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ  شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ (1) يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا  أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ  سُكَارَى وَمَا هُم بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللهِ شَدِيدٌ
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ٱتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ ٱلسَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ } 1 { يَوْمَ   تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّآ أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ   ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى ٱلنَّاسَ سُكَارَىٰ وَمَا هُم  بِسُكَارَىٰ  وَلَـٰكِنَّ عَذَابَ ٱللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ } 2 { وَمِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي ٱللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّبِعُ كُلَّ شَيْطَانٍ مَّرِيدٍ } 3 { كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مَن تَوَلاَّهُ فَأَنَّهُ يُضِلُّهُ وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَىٰ عَذَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ }4
*

*شرح الكلمات:

اتقوا ربكم: أي عذاب ربكم وذلك بالإِيمان والتقوى.

إن زلزلة الساعة: أي زلزلة الأرض عند مجيء الساعة.

تذهل كل مرضعة: أي من شدة الهول والخوف تنسى رضيعها وتغفل عنه.

وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها: أي تسقط الحوامل ما في بطونهن من الخوف والفزع.

سكارى وما هم بسكارى: أي ذاهلون فاقدون رشدهم وصوابهم كالسكارى وما هم بسكارى.

يجادل في الله بغير علم: أي يقول إن الملائكة بنات الله وإن الله لا يحيي الموتى.

شيطان مريد: أي متجرد من كل خير لا خير فيه البتة.

كتب عليه أنه من تولاه: فرض فيه أن من تولاه أي اتبعه يضله عن الحق.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  ذلك البيان الإِلهي في سورة الأنبياء وما عرض تعالى من أدلة الهداية  وما  بين من سبل النجاة نادى تعالى بالخطاب العام الذي يشمل العرب والعجم   والكافر والمؤمن إنذاراً وتحذيراً فقال في فاتحة هذه السورة سورة الحج   المكية المدنية لوجود آي كثير فيها نزل في مكة وآخر نزل بالمدينة: {   يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ2 ٱتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمْ } أي خافوا عذابهُ، وذلك بطاعته   بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه فآمنوا به وبرسوله وأطيعوهما في الأمر والنهي   وبذلك تقوا أنفسكم من العذاب. وقوله: { إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ ٱلسَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ   عَظِيمٌ } فكيف بالعذاب الذي يقع فيها لأهل الكفر والمعاصي، إن زلزلة لها   تتم قبل قيامها 3تذهل فيها كل مرضعة عما أرضعت أي تنسى فيها الأم ولدها، {   وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا } فتسقط من شدة الفزع لتلك  الزلزلة  المؤذنة بخراب الكون وفناء العوالم ويرى الناس فيها سكارى أي  فاقدين  لعقولهم وما هم بسكارى بشرب سكر { وَلَـٰكِنَّ عَذَابَ ٱللَّهِ  شَدِيدٌ }  فخافوه لظهور أماراته ووجود بوادره.

هذا  ما دلت عليه الآيتان [1] و [2] وأما الآية الثالثة فينعى تعالى على  النضر  بن الحارث وأمثاله ممن يجادلون في الله بغير علم فينسبون لله الولد  والبنت  ويزعمون أنه ما أرسل محمداً رسولاً، وأنه لا يحيى الموتى بعد فناء  الأجسام  وتفتتها قال تعالى: { وَمِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي ٱللَّهِ  بِغَيْرِ  عِلْمٍ } بجلال الله وكماله ولشرائعه وأحكامه وسننه في خلقه، {  وَيَتَّبِعُ  } أي في جداله وما يقوله من الكذب والباطل { كُلَّ شَيْطَانٍ  مَّرِيدٍ }  أي متجرد من الحق والخير، { كُتِبَ 4عَلَيْهِ } أي على ذلك  الشيطان في قضاء  الله أن من تولاه بالطاعة والاتباع فإنه يضله عن الحق  ويهديه بذلك إلى عذاب  السعير في النار.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحوالهما وأهوالهما.

2- حرمة الجدال بالباطل لإِدحاض الحق وإبطاله.

3- حرمة الكلام في ذات الله وصفاته بغير علم من وحي إلهي أو كلام نبوي صحيح.

4- موالاة الشياطين واتباعهم يفضِي بالموالي المتابع لهم إلى جهنم وعذاب السعير.
______________________________  _______
1 ذكر القرطبي عن الغزنوي أنه قال: سورة الحج من أعاجيب سورة القرآن. نزلت  ليلاً ونهاراً سفراً وحصراً مكيّاً ومدينّا سليماً وحربيّاً ناسخاً  ومنسوخاً محكما ومتشابهاً.
2 روى الترمذي وصححه عن عمران بن خصين رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما نزلت {يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إنّ زلزلة الساعة  شيء عظيم} إلى قوله: {شديد} قال: أنزلت عليه في سفر: فقال: أتدرون أي يوم  ذلك؟ قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم. قال: "ذاك يوم يقول الله لآدم: ابعث بعث  النار قال يا ربّ وما بعث النار؟ قال: تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون إلى النار  وواحد إلى الجنة. قال: فأنشأ المسلمون يبكون فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: قاربوا وسدّدوا فإنه لم تكن نبوة قط إلاّ كان بين  يديها جاهلية قال: فيؤخذ العدد من الجاهلية فإن تمت وإلاّ أخذ من  المنافقين، وما مثلكم والأمم إلا كمثل الرقمة في ذراع الدابة أو كالشامة في  جنب البعير ثم قال: إني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة فكبّروا ثم قال:  إني لأرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة فكبّروا ثمّ قال: إني لأرجو أن تكونوا  نصف أهل الجنة فكبّروا. قال: لا أدري قال الثلثين أم لا". الرقمة: الهنة  الناتئة في ذراع الدابة والشامة: علامة تخالف البدن الذي هي فيه.
3 الذي عليه أكثر أهل التفسير أن هذه الزلزلة تتم بنفخة الفناء بقرينة  الحمل والوضع وحديث الترمذي الصحيح دال على أنها بعد البعث، والجمع بينهما:  صحيح أولا لا مانع من أن يقع هذا وذاك وهو كذلك والقرآن حمّال الوجوه،  فهذا الهول العظيم سيقع حتماً في النفخة الأولى، وفي ساحة فصل القضاء،  وأمّا موضوع الحمل والوضع فكائن أيضاً في عرصات القيامة إذ الناس يبعثون  على ما ماتوا عليه فالحامل تبعث حاملا والمرضع تبعث ترضع أيضاً.
4 قال قتادة ومجاهد: من تولى الشيطان فإنه يضله.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (1)  
الحلقة (600)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 451الى صــــ 459)

**{  يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا  خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ  مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ  وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ  نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ  يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْلَا  يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا  أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ  كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ (5) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّهُ  يُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى وَأَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (6) وَأَنَّ  السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَنْ فِي  الْقُبُورِ (7)  }
*

*شرح الكلمات:

في ريب من البعث: الريب الشك مع اضطراب النفس وحيرتها، والبعث الحياة بعد الموت.

من نطفة: قطرة المنّي التي يفرزها الزوجان.

علقة: أي قطعة دم متجمد تتحول إليه النطفة في خلال أربعين يوماً.

مضغة: أي قطعة لحم قدر ما يمضغ المرء تتحول العلقة إليها بعد أربعين يوما.

وغير مخلقة: أي مصورة خلقاً تاماً، مخلقة وغير مخلقة هي السقط يسقط قبل تمام خلقه.

لنبين لكم: أي قدرتنا على ما نشاء ونعرفكم بابتداء خلقكم كيف يكون.

ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء: أي ونبقي في الرحم من نريد له الحياة والبقاء إلى نهاية مدة الحمل ثم نخرجه طفلاً سوياً.

لتبلغوا أشدكم: أي كمال أبدانكم وتمام عقولكم.

إلى أرذل العمر: أي سن الشيخوخة والهرم فيخرف.

لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئاً: أي فيصير كالطفل في معارفه إذ ينسى كل علم علمه.

هامدة: خامدة لا حراك لها ميتة.

اهتزت وربت: أي تحركت بالنبات وارتفعت تربتها وأنبتت.

زوج بهيج: أي من كل نوع من أنواع النباتات جميل المنظر حسنه.

ذلك بأن الله هو الحق: أي الإِله الحق الذي لا إله سواه، فعبادة الله حق وعبادة غير الله باطل.

وأن الساعة آتية: أي القيامة.

يبعث من في القبور: أي يحييهم ويخرجهم من قبورهم أحياء كما كانوا قبل موتهم.

معنى الآيات:

لما  ذكر تعالى بعض أحوال القيامة وأهوالها، وكان الكفر بالبعث الآخر هو  العائق  عن الاستجابة للطاعة وفعل الخير نادى تعالى الناس مرة أخرى ليعرض  عليهم  أدلة البعث العقلية لعلهم يؤمنون فقال: { يظ°أَيُّهَا ظ±لنَّاسُ إِن  كُنتُمْ  فِي رَيْبٍ مِّنَ ظ±لْبَعْثِ } أي في شك وحيرة وقلق نفسي من شأن  بعث الناس  أحياء من قبورهم بعد موتهم وفنائهم لأجل حسابهم ومجازاتهم على  أعمالهم التي  عملوها في دار الدنيا فإليكم ما يزيل شككم ويقطع حيرتكم في  هذه القضية  العقدية وهو أن الله تعالى قد خلقكم من تراب1 أي خلق أصلكم وهو  أبوكم آدم من  تراب وبلا شك، ثم خلقكم أنتم من نطفة2 أي ماء الرجل وماء  المرأة وبلا شك،  ثم من 3علقة بعد تحول النطفة إليها ثم من مضغة4 بعد تحول  العلقة إليها وهذا  بلا شك أيضاً، ثم المضغة إن شاء الله تحويلها إلى طفل  خلقها وجعلها طفلاً،  وإن لم يشأ ذلك لم يخلقها وأسقطها من الرحم 5كما هو  معروف ومشاهد، وفعل الله  ذلك من أجل أن يبين لكم قدرته وعلمه وحسن تدبيره  لترهبوه وتعظموه وتحبوه  وتطيعوه وقوله: { وَنُقِرُّ فِي ظ±لأَرْحَامِ مَا  نَشَآءُ إِلَىظ° أَجَلٍ  مُّسَمًّى ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلاً 6} أي ونقر  تلك المضغة المخلقة في  الرحم إلى أجل مسمى وهو ميعاد ولادة الولد وانتهاء  حمله ونخرجكم طفلاً أي  أطفالاً صغاراً لا علم لكم ولا حلم، ثم ننميكم  ونربيكم بما تعلمون من سننا  في ذلك { ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوغ¤اْ أَشُدَّكُمْ }  أي تمام نماء أبدانكم وعقولكم  { وَمِنكُمْ مَّن يُتَوَفَّىظ° } قبل بلوغه  أشده لأن الحكمة الإِلهية اقتضت  وفاته ومنكم من يعيش ولا يموت حتى يرد  إلى أرذل العمر فيهرم ويخرف ويصبح  كالطفل لا يعلم بعد علمٍ كان له قبل  هرمه شيئاً هذا دليل البعث وهو دليل  عقلي منطقي وبرهان قوي على حياة الناس  بعد موتهم إذ الذي خلقهم من تراب ثم  من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة يوجب  العقل قدرته على إحيائهم بعد موتهم، إذ  ليست الإِعادة بأصعب من البداية.
ودليل عقلي آخر هو ما  تضمنه قوله تعالى: { وَتَرَى ظ±لأَرْضَ } أيها  الإِنسان { هَامِدَةً } خامدة  ميتة لا حراك فيها ولا حياة فإذا أنزل الله  تعالى عليها الماء من السماء {  ظ±هْتَزَّتْ } أي تحركت { وَرَبَتْ } أي  ارتفعت وانتفخت تربتها وأخرجت من  النباتات المختلفة الألوان والطعوم  والروائح { مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ }  جميل المنظر حسنه، أليس وجود تربة  صالحة كوجود رحم صالحة وماء المطر كماء  الفحل وتخلق النطفة في الرحم كتخلق  البذرة في التربة وخروج الزرع حياً  نامياً كخروج الولد حياً نامياً وهكذا  إلى حصاد الزرع وموت الإِنسان فهذان  دليلان عقليان على صحة البعث الآخر  وأنه كائن لا محالة وفوق ذلك كله إخبار  الخالق وإعلامه خلقه بأنه سيعيدهم  بعد موتهم فهل من العقل والمنطق أو الذوق  أن نقول له لا فإنك لا تقدر على  ذلك قولة كهذه قذرة عفنة لا يود أن يسمعها  عقلاء الناس وأشرافهم. ولما ضرب  تعالى هذين المثالين أو ساق هذين الدليلين  على قدرته وعلمه وحكمته  المقتضية لإِعادة الناس أحياء بعد الموت والفناء  للحساب والجزاء قال وقوله  الحق { ذظ°لِكَ بِأَنَّ ظ±للَّهَ هُوَ ظ±لْحَقُّ 7}  أي الرب الحق والإِله  المعبود الحق، وما عداه فباطل { وَأَنَّهُ يُحْيِـي 8 ظ±لْمَوْتَىظ°  وَأَنَّهُ عَلَىظ° كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ ظ±لسَّاعَةَ  آتِيَةٌ لاَّ  رَيْبَ فِيهَا وَأَنَّ ظ±للَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَن فِي ظ±لْقُبُورِ }  ومن شك  فليراجع الدليلين السابقين في تدبر وتعقل فانه يسلم لله تعالى ما  أخبر به  عن نفسه في قوله ذلك { بِأَنَّ ظ±للَّهَ هُوَ ظ±لْحَقُّ } الخ.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر والجزاء على الأعمال يوم القيامة.

2- بيان تطور خلق الإِنسان ودلالته على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته.

3- الاستدلال على الغائب بالحاضر المحسوس وهذا من شأن العقلاء فإن المعادلات الحسابية والجبرية قائمة على مثل ذلك.

4- تقرير عقيدة التوحيد وهي أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
______________________________  _________

1 هذا دليل قاطع وهو دليل البداءة الأولى فمن قدر على البداءة قادر عقلاً على الإعادة وهي أهون عليه.
2 النطفة: المني، وسمي نطفة لقلّته.
3 العلقة: الدم الجامد، والعلق: الدم العبيطُ أي: الطري.
4 هذه الأطوار أربعة أشهر، قال ابن عباس: وفي العشر بعد الأربعة أشهر ينفخ  فيه الروح، فذلك عدّة الوفاة منها أربعة أشهر وعشر، وفي الصحيح عن عبد الله  ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: حدثنا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وهو الصادق المصدوق: "إن أحدكم ليُجُمَع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين  يوماً نطفة ثم يكون في ذلك علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يرسل الله  الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ويؤمر بأربع كلمات.. رزقه وأجله وعمله وشقي أو  سعيد.
5 روى ابن ماجه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه  قال: "لسقط أقدّمه بين يدي أحبّ إليّ من ألف فارس أخلّفه ورائي".
6 أي: فخرج كل واحد منكم طفلا، ويطلق الطفل على الولد من يوم انفصاله إلى  البلوغ وولد كل وحشية يقال له طفل ويوصف به مفرداً كالمصدر فيقال: جارية  طفل وجاريتان طفل، وجوار طفل، وغلام طفل وغلامان طفل، ويجمع الطفل على  أطفال، وأطفلت المرأة: صارت ذات طفل.
7 لما ذكر تعالى افتقار الموجودات إليه وتسخيرها على وفق اقتداره في قوله  {يا أيها الناس} إلى قوله: {بهيج} قال ذلك إشارة إلى ما تقدم من أطوار خلق  الإنسان وفنائه وإحياء الأرض بعد موتها وانشقاق النبات منها أي: ذلك حصل  بسبب أنّ الله هو الإله الحق دون غيره.
8 ومن براهين ألوهيته الحقة دون من سواه أنه يحيى الموتى وأنه على كل ما  يريده قدير وأنه موجد الدنيا والآخرة وسيفني هذه في ساعة آتية لا محالة،  وسيبعث الناس من القبور للحياة الثانية فيخلدون فيها منهم شقي ومنهم سعيد.
***********************
**{  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى  وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُنِيرٍ (8) ثَانِيَ عِطْفِهِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَنُذِيقُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ (9) ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاكَ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ  لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ (10) وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ  عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ  فِتْنَةٌ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ  هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ (11) يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا  يَضُرُّهُ وَمَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلَالُ الْبَعِيدُ (12)  يَدْعُو لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِ لَبِئْسَ الْمَوْلَى  وَلَبِئْسَ الْعَشِيرُ (13) 
}*

*شرح الكلمات:

يجادل  في الله: أي في شأن الله تعالى فينسب إلى الله تعالى ما هو منه براء   كالشريك والولد والعجز عن إحياء الموتى، وهذا المجادل هو أبو جهل.

بغير علم: أي بدون علم من الله ورسوله.

ولا كتاب منير: أي ولا كتاب من كتب الله ذي نور يكشف الحقائق ويقرر الحق ويبطل الباطل.

ثاني عطفه: أي لآوى عنقه تكبراً، لأن العطف الجانب من الإِنسان.

له في الدنيا خزي: وقد أذاقه الله تعالى يوم بدر إذ ذبح هناك واحتز رأسه.

بظلام للعبيد: أي بذي ظلم للعبيد فيعذبهم بغير ظلم منهم لأنفسهم.

يعبد الله على حرف: أي على شك في الإِسلام هل هو حق أو باطل وذلك لجهلهم به وأغلب هؤلاء أعراب البادية.

اطمأن به: أي سكنت نفسه إلى الإِسلام ورضي به.

وإن أصابته فتنة: أي ابتلاء بنقص مال أو مرض في جسم ونحوه.

إنقلب على وجهه: أي رجع عن الإِسلام إلى ما كان عليه من الكفر الجاهلي.

ما لا يضره ولا ينفعه: أي صنماً لا يضره إن لم يعبده، ولا ينفعه إن عَبَدَه.

لبئس المولى: أي قبح هذا الناصر من ناصر.

ولبئس العشير: أي المعاشر وهو الصاحب الملازم.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { ومِنَ ظ±لنَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي ظ±للَّهِ بِغَيْرِ  عِلْمٍ } هذه  شخصية ثانية معطوفة على الأولى التي تضمنها قوله تعالى:{  وَمِنَ ظ±لنَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي ظ±للَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّبِعُ  كُلَّ شَيْطَانٍ مَّرِيدٍ } [الحج:  3] وهي شخصية النضر بن الحارث أحد  رؤساء الفتنة في مكة، وهذِه الشخصية هي  فرعون هذه الأمة عمرو بن هشام  الملقب بأبي جهل يخبر تعالى عنه فيقول: {  ومِنَ ظ±لنَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ  فِي ظ±للَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلاَ هُدًى  وَلاَ كِتَابٍ1 مُّنِيرٍ } بل  يجادل بالجهل وما أقبح جدال الجهل والجهَّال  ويجادل في الله عز وجل يا  للعجب أفيريد أن يثبت لله تعالى الولد والبنت  والعجز والشركاء والشفعاء،  ولا علم من وحي عنده، ولا من كتاب إلهي موحى به  إلى أحد أنبيائه. وقوله  تعالى: { ثَانِيَ عِطْفِهِ } وصف له في حال مشيه  وهو يجر رداءه مصعراً خده  مائلا إلى أحد جنبيه كبراً وغروراً، وجداله لا  لطلب الهدى أو لمجرد حب  الإِنتصار للنفس بل ليضل غيره عن سبيل الله تعالى  الذي هو الإِسلام حتى لا  يدخلوا فيه فيكملوا ويسعدوا عليه في الحياتين.  وقوله تعالى: { لَهُ فِي  ظ±لدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ 2} أي ذل وهوان وقد ناله حيث قتل  في بدر شر قتلة فقد  احتز رأسه وفُصل عن جئته ونال منه الذين كان يسخر منهم  ويعذبهم من ضعفة  المؤمنين، وقوله تعالى: { وَنُذِيقُهُ يَوْمَ  ظ±لْقِيَامَةِ عَذَابَ  ظ±لْحَرِيقِ } وقد أذاقه ذلك بمجرد أن قتل فروحه في  النار ويوم القيامة  يدخلها بجسمه وروحه وقوله تعالى: { ذظ°لِكَ بِمَا  قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاكَ } أي  يقال له يوم القيامة ذلك الخزي والهوان وعذاب  الحريق بما قدمت يداك من  الشرك والظلم والمعاصي، { وَأَنَّ ظ±للَّهَ لَيْسَ  بِظَلَّظ°مٍ  لِّلعَبِيدِ } ، وأنت منهم والله ما ظلمك بل ظلمت نفسك، والله  متنزه عن  الظلم لكمال قدرته وغناه وقوله تعالى: { وَمِنَ ظ±لنَّاسِ مَن 3 يَعْبُدُ  ظ±للَّهَ عَلَىظ° حَرْفٍ4 } أي على شك هذه شخصية ثالثة عطفت على  سابقتيها  وهي شخصية بعض الاعراب كانوا يدخلون في الإِسلام لا عن علم  واقتناع بل عن  شك وطمع وهو معنى على حرف فإن أصابهم خير من مال وصحة وعافية  اطمأنوا إلى  الإِسلام وسكنت نفوسهم واستمروا عليه، وإن أصابتهم فتنة أي  اختبار في نفس  أو مال أو ولد انقلبوا على وجوههم أي ارتدوا عن الإِسلام  ورجعوا عنه  فخسروا بذلك الدنيا والآخرة فلا الدنيا حصلوا عليها ولا الآخرة  فازوا  فيها، قال تعالى: { ذظ°لِكَ هُوَ ظ±لْخُسْرَانُ ظ±لْمُبِينُ } أي البين   الواضح إذ لو بقوا على الإِسلام لفازوا بالآخرة، ولأخلف الله عليهم ما   فقدوه من مال أو نفس، وقوله تعالى { يَدْعُواْ 5مِن دُونِ ظ±للَّهِ } أي  ذلك  المنقلب على وجهه المرتد يدعوا { مَا لاَ يَضُرُّهُ } أي صنماً لا  يضره لو  ترك عبادته { وَمَا لاَ يَنفَعُهُ } إن عبده وقوله تعالى: {  ذظ°لِكَ هُوَ  ظ±لضَّلاَلُ ظ±لْبَعِيدُ } أي دعاء وعبادة ما لا يضر ولا  ينفع ضلال عن الهدى  والخير والنجاح والربح وبعيدٌ أيضاً قد لا يرجع صاحبه  ولا يهتدي.
وقوله: { يَدْعُو  لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِن نَّفْعِهِ } أي يدعو ذلك  المرتد عن التوحيد  إلى الشرك من ضره يوم القيامة أقرب من نفعه فقد يتبرأ  منه ويحشر معه في  جهنم ليكونا معاً وقوداً لها، قال تعالى: { لَبِئْسَ  ظ±لْمَوْلَىظ°  وَلَبِئْسَ6 ظ±لْعَشِيرُ } المعاشر والصاحب الملازم فذم  تعالى وقبح ما كان  المشركون يؤملون فيهم ويرجون شفاعتهم 7يوم القيامة،  تنفيراً لهم من الشرك  وعبادة غيره سبحانه وتعالى.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- قبح جدال الجاهل فيما ليس له به علم.

2- ذم الكبر والخيلاء وسواء من كافر أو من مؤمن.

3- عدم جدوى عِبَادةٍ صاحبُها شاك في نفعها غير مؤمن بوجوبها ومشروعيتها.

4- لا يصح دين مع الشك.

5- تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك والمشركين.
______________________________  ______
1 نير بيّن الحجة قويها، والمراد من الكتاب: كتب الشرائع مثل: التوراة والإنجيل من الكتب الأولى والقرآن آخرها نزولا.
2 في هذه الآية إخبار بغيب فكان كما أخبر تعالى فإن كلاًّ من أبي جهل  والنضر بن الحارث قد أذلهما الله وأخذهما ببدر، فأبو جهل قتل وأخذ رأسه،  والنضر قتل صبراً، والآية قطعاً نزلت بمكة فهي من معجزات القرآن الكريم.
3 هذه الآية نزلت بالمدينة النبوية فقد روى البخاري عن ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما في قوله تعالى: {ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف} قال: كان الرجل  يقدم المدينة فإن ولدت امرأته غلاماً ونتجت خيله قال: هذا دين صالح، وإن لم  تلد امرأته ولم تنتج خيله قال: هذا دين سوء.
4 حرف كل شيء: طرفه وجانبه والآية تمثيل لحال المتردد في عمله.
5 أي: في الآخرة لأنه بعبادته دخل النار ولم ير منه نفعاً أصلا وإنما قال:  (ضرّه أقرب من نفعه) ترفيعاً للكلام نحو: (إنا أو إياكم لعلى هدىً أو في  ضلال مبين) ومعنى الكلام: القسم والتأخير أي: يدعو والله من ضرّه أقرب من  نفعه، والمدعو هو الوثن الذي عبده من دون الله تعالى.
6 هذه الجمل تحمل الذم والتقبيح للأصنام التي يدعوها المركون فإنها شر  الموالي وشر العشير، لأن شأن الولي جلب النفع لمولاه وشأن العشير جلب الخير  لعشيره فإذا كان العكس كانا شر الموالي والعشراء.
7 قال تعالى من سورة يونس: {ويعبدون من دون الله مالا ينفعهم ولا يضرهم  ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله} ، {وقالوا ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى  الله زلفى} وهذا منهم على فرض إن بعثوا أحياء يوم القيامة أو يرجون شفاعتهم  في الدنيا.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (2)  
الحلقة (601)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 459الى صــــ 463)

**{ إِنَّ   ٱللَّهَ يُدْخِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَاتٍ   تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ } 14 { مَن   كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَن لَّن يَنصُرَهُ ٱللَّهُ فِي ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلآخِرَةِ   فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَآءِ ثُمَّ لْيَقْطَعْ فَلْيَنْظُرْ   هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ مَا يَغِيظُ } 15 { وَكَذٰلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يُرِيدُ } 16 { إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَٱلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَٱلصَّابِئِينَ وَٱلنَّصَارَىٰ   وَٱلْمَجُوسَ وَٱلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ  بَيْنَهُمْ  يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيامَةِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }17
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وعملوا الصالحات: أي الفرائض والنوافل وأفعال الخير.

يفعل ما يريد: من إكرام المطيع وإهانة العاصي وغير ذلك من رحمه المؤمن وعذاب الكافر.

أن لن ينصره الله: أي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم.

فليمدد بسبب: أي بحبل.

إلى السماء: اي سقف بينه وليختنق غيظاً.

هل يذهبن كيده: أي في عدم نصرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يغيظه.

وكذلك أنزلناه: أي ومثل إنزالنا تلك الآيات السابقة أنزلنا القرآن.

هادوا: أي اليهود.

والصابئين: فرقة من النصارى.

والمجوس: عبدة النار والكواكب.

على كل شيء شهيد: أي عالم به حافظ له.

معنى الآيات:

بعدما  ذكر تعالى جزاء الكافرين والمترددين بين الكفر والإِيمان أخبر أنه  تعالى  يدخل الذين آمنوا به وبرسوله ولقاء ربهم ووعده ووعيده وعملوا  الصالحات وهي  الفرائض التي افترضها الله عليهم والنوافل التي رغبهم فيها  يدخلهم جزاء لهم  على إيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار  وقوله تعالى: {  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ1 } ومن ذلك تعذيبه من  كفر به وعصاه  ورحمة من آمن به وأطاعه وقوله تعالى: { مَن2 كَانَ يَظُنُّ  أَن لَّن  يَنصُرَهُ ٱللَّهُ } أي من كان يظن أن الله لا ينصر رسوله ودينه  وعباده  المؤمنين فلذا هو يتردد ولم يؤمن ولم ينخرط في سلك المسلمين كبني  أسد  وغطفان فإنا نرشده إلى ما يذهب عنه غيظه حيث يسوءه نصر الله تعالى  لرسوله  وكتابه ودينه وعباده المؤمنين وهو أن يأتي بحبل وليربطه بخشبة في  سقف بيته  ويشده على عنقه ثم ليقطع 3الحبل، وينظر بعد هذه العملية  الانتحارية هل كيده  4هذا يذهب عنه الذي يغيظه؟.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَكَذٰلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ } أي ومثل ذلك   الإِنزال للآيات التي تقدمت في بيان قدرة الله وعلمه في الخلق وإحياء  الأرض  وإعادة الحياة بعد الفناء أنزلنا القرآن آيات واضحات تحمل الهدى  والخير  لمن آمن بها وعمل بما فيها من شرائع وأحكام وقوله تعالى: { وَأَنَّ  ٱللَّهَ  يَهْدِي مَن يُرِيدُ } أي هدايته بأن يوفقه للنظر والتفكر فيعرف  الحق  فيطلبه ويأخذ به عقيدة وقولاً وعملاً.

وقوله  تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ 5} وهم المسلمون { وَٱلَّذِينَ  هَادُواْ  } وهم اليهود { وَٱلصَّابِئِينَ } وهم فرقة من النصارى يقرأون  الزبور  ويعبدون الكواكب { وَٱلنَّصَارَىٰ } وهم عبدة الصليب {  وَٱلْمَجُوسَ } وهم  عبدة النار 6والكواكب { وَٱلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوۤاْ }  وهم عبدة الأوثان هؤلاء  جميعا سيحكم الله 7بينهم يوم القيامة فيدخل  المؤمنين الجنة ويدخل أهل تلك  الملل الباطلة النار هذا هو الفصل الحق  فالأديان ستة دين واحد للرحمن وخمسة  للشيطان فأهل دين الرحمن يدخلهم في  رحمته، وأهل دين الشيطان يدخلهم النار  مع الشيطان وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ } أي عالم  بكل شيء لا يخفى عليه شيء وسيجزى  كل عامل بما عمل، ولا يهلك على الله إلا  هالك فقد أنزل كتابه وبعث رسوله  ورغب ورهب وواعد وأوعد والناس يختارون ما  قدر لهم أو عليهم وسبحان الله  العظيم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  كل الأديان هي من وحي الشيطان وأهلها خاسرون إلا الإسلام فهو دين الله   الحق وأهله هم الفائزون، أهله هم القائمون عليه عقيدة وعبادة وحكماً  وقضاء.

2- إن الله ناصر دينه، ومكرم أهله، ومن غاظه ذلك ولم يرضه فليختنق.

3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.

4- تقرير إرادة الله ومشيئته فهو تعالى يفعل ما يشاء ويهدي من يريد.
______________________________
1 هذه الجملة الكريمة هي تذييل لكلّ ما تقدم لقوله: {ومن الناس من يجادل في  الله بغير علم} ومتضمنة تعليلاً إجمالياً لاختلاف الناس في الخير والشر  ولما يلقون من جزاء كذلك.
2 الظاهر أن هذا فريق ثالث غير الفريقين المتقدمين وهما: فريق من يجادل في  الله بغير علم وفريق من يعبد الله على حرف وهذا الفريق الثالث قد يكون من  اليهود والمنافقين وبعض المشركين الذين كانوا يغتاظون لانتصار النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأنهم لا يودّون ذلك ولا كانوا يرون انتصاره  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كائنا فكلما رأوا نصراً له ازداد غمهم  واشتد كربهم لأن انتصاره يحزنهم ويخيفهم.
3 قرأ الجمهور: {ليقطع} بسكون اللام لوجود ثم العاطفة وقرأ بعضٌ {ليقطع}  بكسر اللام لأن ثم ليست كالفاء والواو العاطفتين لأنها مركبة من ثلاثة  أحرف.
4 {هل يذهبن كيده ما يغيظ} الاستفهام إنكاري، وما: مصدرية أي: هل يذهبن كيده غيظه.
4 هذه الآية نزلت كالفذلكة لما سبق فقررت الصراع الدائر بين الحق والباطل  وسمت المتصارعين بألقابهم وأعلمتهم أنّ الحكم فيهم مؤجل إلى يوم القيامة  وسيكون عادلاً لعلم الله تعالى بهم وحفظه لأعمالهم.
5 لذا فهم يثبتون إلهين إلها للخير وإلها للشر وهم أهل فارس، وأقدم النحل المجوسية أسسها ملك فارسي قديم في التاريخ يدعى (كبومرث) .
6 هذا تفسير لقوله تعالى في الآية: {إن الله يفصل بينهم} إذ الفصل هو الحكم.
*****************************
**{ أَلَمْ   تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَن فِي   ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ وَٱلنُّجُومُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَٱلشَّجَرُ   وَٱلدَّوَآبُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ   ٱلْعَذَابُ وَمَن يُهِنِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ   يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَآءُ }18*

*شرح الكلمات:

ألم تر: أي ألم تر بقلبك فتعلم.

يسجد له: أي يخضع ويذل له بوضع وجهه على الأرض بين يدي الرب تعالى.

من في السماوات: من الملائكة.

والدواب: من سائر الحيوانات التي تدب على الأرض.

حق عليه العذاب: وجب عليه العذاب فلا بد هو واقع به.

ومن يهن الله: أي يُشقِه في عذاب مهين.

فماله من مكرم: أي ليس له من مكرم أي مسعد ليسعده، وقد أشقاه الله.

معنى الآية الكريمة:

يقول  تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم { أَلَمْ تَرَ }1 أيها الرسول بقلبك  فتعلم  { أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ2 لَهُ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ } من  الملائكة {  وَمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } من الجن والدواب { وَٱلشَّمْسُ  وَٱلْقَمَرُ  وَٱلنُّجُومُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَٱلشَّجَرُ وَٱلدَّوَآبُّ  وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ  ٱلنَّاسِ } وهم المؤمنون المطيعون وكثير أي من الناس حق  عليهم العذاب أي  وجب لهم العذاب وثبت، فهو لا يسجد سجود عبادة وقربة لنا  أما سجود الخضوع  فظلالهم تسجد3 لنا بالصباح والمساء، وقوله تعالى: { وَمَن  يُهِنِ ٱللَّهُ  فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ } أي ومن أراد الله إشقاءه  وعذابه فما له من مكرم  يكرمه بِرَفْع العذاب عنه وإسعاده في دار السعادة  وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَآءُ }فمن شاء أهانه ومن شاء  أكرمه فالخلق خلقه وهو  المتصرف فيهم مطلق التصرف فمن شاء أعزه، ومن شاء  أذله فعلى عباده أن يرجعوا  إليه بالتوبة سائلين رحمته مشفقين من عذابه  فهذا أنجى لهم من عذابه وأقرب  إلى رحمته.

هداية الآية الكريمة

من هداية الآية الكريمة:

1- تقرير ربوبية الله وألوهيته.

2- سجود المخلوقات بحسب ذواتها، وما أراد الله تعالى منها.

3- كل شيء خاضع لله إلا الإِنسان فأكثر أفراده عصاة له متمردون عليه وبذلك استوجبوا العذاب المهين.

4- التالي لهذه الآية والمستمع لتلاوته يسن لهم أن يسجدوا لله تعالى إذا بلغوا قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَآءُ }.
______________________________  ________
1 قال القرطبي: هذه رؤية القلب أي: ألم تر بقلبك، وعقلك.
2 قد استعمل السجود في هذه الآية. في حقيقته ومجازه.
3 وكذلك خضوعهم لأحكام الله تعالى فيهم ومجاري أقداره عزّ وجلّ عليهم من صحة ومرض وغنىً وفقر وحياة وموت.
4 الجملة تعليلية لما سبق من أحكام لله تعالى بالإكرام والإهانة بحسب الطاعة والعصيان.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (3)  
الحلقة (602)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 463الى صــــ 467)

**{ هَـٰذَانِ   خَصْمَانِ ٱخْتَصَمُواْ فِي رَبِّهِمْ فَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ قُطِّعَتْ   لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِّن نَّارٍ يُصَبُّ مِن فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ ٱلْحَمِيمُ } 19 { يُصْهَرُ بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ وَٱلْجُلُودُ } 20 { وَلَهُمْ مَّقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ } 21 { كُلَّمَآ أَرَادُوۤاْ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا مِنْ غَمٍّ أُعِيدُواْ فِيهَا وَذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ ٱلْحَرِيقِ } 22 { إِنَّ   ٱللَّهَ يُدْخِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ   تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ  مِن  ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤاً وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ } 23 { وَهُدُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلطَّيِّبِ مِنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ وَهُدُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطِ ٱلْحَمِيدِ }24
*

*شرح الكلمات

خصمان: خصم مؤمن وخصم كافر كل واحد يريد أن يخصم صاحبه.

اختصموا في ربهم: أي في دينه.

قطعت لهم ثياب: أي فصلت لهم ثياب على قدر أجسامهم.

يصهر به ما في بطونهم: أي يذاب بالحميم وهو الماء الحار من شحوم وغيرها.

مقامع من حديد: جمع مقمعة وهي آلة من حديد كالمجن.

وذوقوا عذاب الحريق: أي يقال لهم توبيخاً وتقريعاً: ذوقوا عذاب النار.

ولؤلؤا: أي أساروا من لؤلؤ محلاة بالذهب.

إلى الطيب من القول: هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.

إلى صراط الحميد: أي إلى الإِسلام إذ هو طريق الله الموصل إلى رضاه وجنته.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { هَـٰذَانِ خَصْمَانِ 1} الخصم الأول المسلمون والثاني أهل  الشرك  والكفر { ٱخْتَصَمُواْ فِي رَبِّهِمْ } أي في دينه تعالى كل خصم  يدعي أنه  على الدين الحق، وماتوا على ذلك وفصل الله تعالى بينهم يوم  القيامة {  فَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } وهم أهل الدين الباطل ادخلوا النار  وفصلت2 لهم ثياب  من نار { يُصَبُّ مِن فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ ٱلْحَمِيمُ } أي  الماء الحار  المنتهي في الحرارة، { يُصْهَرُ3 بِهِ مَا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ  وَٱلْجُلُودُ }  من لحم وشحم، { وَلَهُمْ مَّقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ } يضربون  بها و {  كُلَّمَآ أَرَادُوۤاْ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا } أي من النار  بسبب ما  ينالهم من غم عظيم { أُعِيدُواْ فِيهَا } أي تجبرهم الزبانية على  العودة  إليها ولم تمكنهم من الخروج منها، ويقولون لهم: { وَذُوقُواْ  عَذَابَ  ٱلْحَرِيقِ } أي لا تخرجوا منها وذوقوا عذاب الحريق. فهذا جزاء  الخصم  الكافر، وأما الخصم المؤمن فهذا جزاؤه وهو في قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ  يُدْخِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي  مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن  ذَهَبٍ  وَلُؤْلُؤاً 4} أي أساور 5من لؤلؤ محلاة بالذهب { وَلِبَاسُهُمْ  فِيهَا } أي  في الجنة { حَرِيرٌ6 } وقوله تعالى: { وَهُدُوۤاْ إِلَى  ٱلطَّيِّبِ مِنَ  ٱلْقَوْلِ } في الدنيا وهو لا إله إلا الله وسائر الأذكار  والتسابيح وكل  كلام طيب، { وَهُدُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطِ ٱلْحَمِيدِ } وهذا  الطريق الموصل  إلى رضا ربهم وهو الإِسلام، وكل ذلك بتوفيق ربهم الذي آمنوا  له وبرسوله  وأطاعوه بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  إثبات حقيقة هي أن المؤمن خصم الكافر والكافر خصم المؤمن في كل زمان  ومكان  حيث إنّ الآية نزلت في علي وحمزة وعبيدة بن الحارث هذا الخصم  المؤمن،  وعتبة بن ربيعة وشيبة بن ربيعة والوليد بن عتبة وهذا الخصم الكافر  وذلك  أنهم تقاتلوا يوم بدر بالمبارزة ونصر الله الخصم المؤمن على الكافر.

2- بيان جزاء كل من الكافرين والمؤمنين في الدار الآخرة.

3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحوال الآخرة وما للناس فيها.

4- بيان الطيب من القول وهو كلمة التوحيد وذكر الله تعالى.

5- بيان صراط الحميد وهو الإِسلام جعلنا الله من أهله.
______________________________  _____
1 روى مسلم عن قبس بن عبادة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت أبا ذرّ يقسم قسماً:  "إن هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم} أنها نزلت في الذين برزوا يوم بدر وهم:  حمزة وعلي وعبيدة بن الحارث رضي الله عنهم، وعتبة وشيبة أبناء ربيعة  والوليد ابن عتبة، وقال عليّ رضي الله عنه إني لأوّل من يجثو للخصومة بين  يدي الله تعالى يوم القيامة. يريد قصته في المبارزة هذه، وعموم الآية يشمل  الخصومة بين أهل الإسلام وأهل الكتاب، كما يشمل خصومة الجنة والنار لحديث  مسلم "احتجت الجنة والنار فقالت هذه يدخلها الجبارون والمتكبرون، وقالت هذه  يدخلها الضعفاء والمساكين فقال الله تعالى لهذه: أنت عذابي أعذب بك من  أشاء وقال لهذه: أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها".
2 قطعت: فصلت أي: تقطّع لهم في الآخرة ثياب من نار، وذكر بلفظ الماضي لأنّ  ما كان من أخبار الآخرة فالموعود منه كالواقع المحقق، كما قال تعالى {وإذ  قال الله يا عيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس..} أي: يقول الله وجائز أن يكون  قد أعدّت لهم تلك الثياب ليلبسوها يوم القيامة وهذا أولى. وتلك الثياب من  النحاس المذاب وهي السرابيل المذكورة ني سورة إبراهيم من قطران.
3 الصَّهر: إذابة الشحم والصهارة: ما ذاب منه.
4 نصب على تقدير: ويحلَّون لؤلؤاً.
5 قالت العلماء: ليس أحد من أهل الجنة إلاّ وفي يده ثلاثة أسورة. سوار من ذهب، وسوار من لؤلؤ وسوار من فضة.
6 روى أبو داود بإسناد صحيح أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال:  "من لبس الحرير في الدنيا لم يلبسه في الآخرة، وإن دخل الجنة لبسه أهل  الجنة ولم يلبسه هو" وصحّ قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من شرب  الخمر في الدنيا ثم لم يتب منها حُرمها في الآخرة".
******************************  ***
**{ إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱلْمَسْجِدِ   ٱلْحَرَامِ ٱلَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَآءً ٱلْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ   وَٱلْبَادِ وَمَن يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُّذِقْهُ مِنْ   عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ }25
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كفروا: جحدوا توحيد الله وكذَّبوا رسوله وما جاءهم به من عند ربهم.

ويصدون عن سبيل الله: يمنعون الناس من الإِسلام، ويصرفونهم عنه.

والمسجد الحرام: مكة المكرمة والمسجد الحرام ضمنها1.

العاكف: المقيم بمكة للتعبد في المسجد الحرام.

والباد: الطارىء عن مكة النازح إليها.

بإلحاد بظلم: أي إلحاداً أي ميلاً عن الحق مُلتبساً بظلم لنفسه أو لغيره.

معنى الآية الكريمة:

قوله  تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَيَصُدُّونَ 2عَن سَبِيلِ  ٱللَّهِ }  هذه الآية الكريمة تحمل تهديداً ووعيداً شديداً لكل من كفر  بتوحيد الله  وكذب رسوله وما جاء به من الهدى والدين الحق وصدَّ عن سبيل  الله أي صرف  الناس عن الدخول في الإِسلام، وعن دخول المسجد الحرام للطواف  بالبيت  والإِقامة بمكة للتعبد 3في المسجد الحرام والآية وإن تناولت  المشركين الذين  صدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه عن دخول مكة  عام الحديبية فإنها  عامة فى كل من كفر وصدَّ إلى يوم القيامة وقوله تعالى:  { ٱلَّذِي  جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَآءً ٱلْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ وَٱلْبَادِ }  هو وصف  للمسجد الحرام إذ جعله الله تعالى موضع تنسُّك لكل من أتاه وأقام  به أو  يأتيه للعبادة ثم يخرج منه، فالعاكف أي المقيم فيه كالبادي الطارىء  القدوم  إليه هم سواء في حق الإِقامة في مكة والمسجد الحرام للتعبد.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَمَن يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ } أي يرد بمعنى  يعتزم  الميل عن الحق فيه بظلم يرتكبه كالشرك وسائر الذنوب والمعاصي  القاصرة على  الفاعل أو المتعدية إلى غيره. وقوله تعالى: { نُّذِقْهُ مِنْ4  عَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ } هذا جزاء من كفر وصد عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام ومن  أراد فيه  إلحاداً 5بظلم لنفسه6 أو لغيره.

هداية الآية الكريمة

من هداية الآية الكريمة:

1- التنديد بالكفر والصدَّ عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام والظلم فيه والوعيد الشديد لفاعل ذلك.

2-  مكة بلد الله وحرمه من حق كل مسلم أن يقيم بها للتعبد والتنسك ما لم  يظلم  وينتهك حرمة الحرم بالذنوب والمعاصي، وخاصة الشرك والظلم والضلال.

3- عظيم شأن الحرم حيث يؤاخذ فيه على مجرد العزم على الفعل ولو لم يفعل.
______________________________  _
1 هذا من باب إطلاق الجزء وإرادة الكل وهو شائع لغة شائع تعبيرا.
2 أي: وهم يصدّون، وقيل الواو مزيدة أي: إن الذين كفروا يصدّون، وهذا ضعيف  والصحيح أن خبر إن محذوف تقديره: خسروا وهلكوا ولا يصح أن يكون نذقه لأنه  مجزوم.
3 كان في الصدر الأول أبواب دور مكة مفتوحة لكل من يريد النزول بها حاجاً  أو معتمراً حتى سرق منزل أحدهم فاتخذ له باباً فأنكر عليه عمر ذلك فقال  الرجل: إنما اتخذت الباب لأحفظ لهم متاعهم فتركه عمر فاتخذ الناس من يومئذ  الأبواب.
قال مالك. دور مكة ليست كالمسجد بل لهم أن يمنعوا من النزول بها من شاءوا.
4 (نذقه) جواب مَن: الشرطية في قوله: {ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد} .
5 الباء: في بإلحاد: الاجماع على أنها صلة لتقوية الكلام لشيوع مثلها في كلام العرب والأصل: ومن يرد فيه إلحاداً قال الشاعر:
نحن بنو جعدة أصحاب الفلج
نضرب بالسيف ونرجوا بالفرج
6 لا يؤاخذ المؤمن بالنية السيئة في أي بلد كان إلاّ بمكة المكرمة لهذه الآية.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (4)  
الحلقة (603)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 467الى صــــ 473)

**{ وَإِذْ   بَوَّأْنَا لإِبْرَاهِيمَ مَكَانَ ٱلْبَيْتِ أَن لاَّ تُشْرِكْ بِي   شَيْئاً وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّآئِفِينَ وَٱلْقَآئِمِينَ وَٱلرُّكَّعِ   ٱلسُّجُودِ } 26 { وَأَذِّن فِي ٱلنَّاسِ بِٱلْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالاً وَعَلَىٰ كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَميِقٍ } 27 { لِّيَشْهَدُواْ   مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ ٱللَّهِ فِيۤ أَيَّامٍ   مَّعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَىٰ مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِّن بَهِيمَةِ ٱلأَنْعَامِ فَكُلُواْ   مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُواْ ٱلْبَآئِسَ ٱلْفَقِيرَ } 28 { ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُواْ تَفَثَهُمْ وَلْيُوفُواْ نُذُورَهُمْ وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  اْ بِٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْعَتِيقِ }29
*

*شرح الكلمات

وإذ بوأنا لإِبراهيم: أي أذكر يا رسولنا إذ بوأنا: أي أنزلنا إبراهيم بمكة مبينين له مكان البيت.

أن لا تشرك بي1 شيئاً: أي ووصيناه بأن لا تشرك بي شيئاً من الشرك والشركاء.

وطهر بيتي: ونظف بيتي من أقذار الشرك وأنجاس المشركين.

وأذن في الناس بالحج: أعلن في الناس بأعلى صوتك.

رجالاً وعلى كل ضامر: مشاة وركباناً على ضوامر الإِبل.

فج عميق: طريق واسع بعيد الغور في قارات الأرض.

في أيام معلومات: هي أيام التشريق.

بهيمة الأنعام: أي الإِبل والبقر والغنم إذ لا يصح الهدى إلا منها.

البائس الفقير: أي الشديد الفقر.

ليقضوا تفثهم: أي ليزيلوا أوساخهم المترتبة على مدة الإِحرام.

وليوفوا نذورهم: أي بأن يذبحوا وينحروا ما نذروه لله من هدايا وضحايا.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { وَإِذْ بَوَّأْنَا لإِبْرَاهِيمَ 2} أي اذكر يا رسولنا  لقومك  المنتسبين إلى إبراهيم باطلاً وزوراً حيث كان موحداً وهم مشركون  اذكر لهم  كيف بوأه ربُّه مكان البيت لِيَبْنِيه ويرفع بناءه وكيف عهد الله  إليه  ووصاه بأن يطهره من الأقذار الحسية كالنجاسات من دماء وأوساخ  والمعنوية  كالشرك والمعاصي وسائر الذنوب وذلك من أجل الطائفين به  والقائمين في الصلاة  والراكعين والساجدين فيه إذ الرُّكع جمع راكع والسجد  جمع ساجد حتى لا  يتأذوا بأي أذى معنوي أو حسيّ وهم حول بيت ربهم وفي بلده  وحرمه، ليذكر قومك  هذا وهم قد نصبوا حول البيت التماثيل والأصنام،  ويحاربون كل من يقول لا  إله إلا الله وقد صدوك وأصحابك عن المسجد الحرام  ومنعوك من الطواف بالبيت  العتيق، فأين يذهب بعقولهم عندما يدعون أنهم على  دين إبراهيم وإسماعيل. هذا  ما دل عليه قوله تعالى: { وَإِذْ بَوَّأْنَا  لإِبْرَاهِيمَ مَكَانَ  ٱلْبَيْتِ أَن لاَّ تُشْرِكْ بِي شَيْئاً وَطَهِّرْ  بَيْتِيَ  لِلطَّآئِفِينَ وَٱلْقَآئِمِينَ وَٱلرُّكَّعِ ٱلسُّجُودِ }.

وقوله  تعالى { وَأَذِّن فِي ٱلنَّاسِ بِٱلْحَجِّ 1} أي وعهدنا إليه آمرين  إياه أن  يؤذن في الناس بأن ينادي معلنا معلماً: أيها الناس4 إن ربكم قد  بنى لكم  بيتاً فحجوه ففعل ذلك فأسمع الله صوته من شاء من عباده ممن كتب  لهم أزلا أن  يحُجوا وسهل طريقهم حجوا فعلاً ولله الحمد والمنة.

وقوله  تعالى: { يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالاً } أي عليك النداء وعلينا البلاغ فنادِ {   يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالاً } أي مشاة { وَعَلَىٰ كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ } من النوق   المهازيل { يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَميِقٍ } أي طريق بعيد في أغوار   الأرض وأبعادها كالأندلس غرباً وأندونيسيا شرقاً. وقوله تعالى: {   لِّيَشْهَدُواْ مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ } أي يأتوك ليشهدوا منافع لهم دينيَّة   كمغفرة ذنوبهم واستجابة دعائهم والفوز برضا ربهم، وتعلم دينهم من علمائهم،   ودينويّة كربح تجارة ببيع وشراء وعرض سلع وأنواع صناعات، وقوله تعالى: {   وَيَذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ ٱللَّهِ } شاكرين لله تعالى إنعامه عليهم وإفضاله وذلك   في أيام الحج كلها من العشر الأول من ذي الحجة إلى نهاية أيام التشريق   بالصلاة والذكر والدعاء، كما يذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة   الأنعام عند نحر الإِبل وذبح البقر والغنم بأن يقول الناحر أو الذابح بسم   الله والله أكبر5 وقوله تعالى: { فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا } أي من بهيمة الأنعام   التي نحرتموها أو ذبحتموها 6تقرباً إلينا كهدى التمتع أو التطوع، {   وَأَطْعِمُواْ ٱلْبَآئِسَ ٱلْفَقِيرَ } وهو من اشتد به الفقر وقوله تعالى: {   ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُواْ تَفَثَهُمْ } بإزالة الشعث والوسخ الذي لازمهم طيلة  مدة  الإِحرام.
وقوله: { وَلْيُوفُواْ  نُذُورَهُمْ } أن من كان منهم قد نذر هدياً بذبحه  في الحرم فليوف بذلك إذ  هذا أوان الوفاء بما نذر أن ينحره أو يذبحه  بالحرم. وقوله {  وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  اْ بِٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْعَتِيقِ } أي وليطوفوا  طواف الإِفاضة وهو  ركن الحج ولا يصح إلا بعد الوقوف بعرفة ورمي جمرة  العقبة صباح العيد عيد  الأضحى.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات

1-  وجوب بناء البيت وإعلائه كلما سقط وتهدم ووجوب تطهيره من كل ما يؤذي   الطائفين والعاكفين في المسجد الحرام من الشرك والمعاصي وسائر الذنوب ومن   الأقذار كالأبوال والدماء ونحوها.

2- مشروعية فتح مكاتب للدعاية للحج.

3- جواز الاتجار أثناء إقامته في الحج.

4- وجوب شكر الله تعالى وذكره.

5- جواز الأكل من الهدي ومن ذبائح التطوع بل استحبابه.

6- وجوب الحلق أو التقصير بعد رمي حمة العقبة.

7- وجوب الوفاء بالنذور الشرعية7 أما النذور للأولياء فهي شرك ولا يجوز الوفاء بها.

8- تقرير طواف الإِفاضة8 وبيان زمنه وهو بعد الوقوف بعرفة ورمي جمرة العقبة.
_________________________
1 {أن} : الصحيح أنها تفسيرية والقول أو ما في معناه: مقدر فيها نحو وقلنا أو وصينا أو عهدنا.
2 يقال: بوأه كذا وبوأ له كذا فاللام مزيدة لتقوية الكلام كما يقال مكنته  من كذا، ومكنت له كذا، ومعنى بوأنا لإبراهيم أي: أريناه أصله. وكان قد درس  بطول العهد وأنزلناه فيه.
3 وقرىء: {وآذن} بمعنى: أعلم، {وأذّن} : قراءة الجمهور وهي أولى، والأذان: الإعلام.
4 روي عن ابن عباس وابن جير: لما فرغ إبراهيم عليه السلام من بناء البيت،  وقيل له: أذن في الناس بالحج قال له يا ربّ: وما يبلغ صوتي؟ قال: أذّن  وعليّ البلاغ فصعد إبراهيم خليل الله جبل أبي قبيس وصاح يا أيها الناس إن  الله قد أمركم بحج هذا البيت ليثيبكم به الجنة ويجيركم من عذاب النار فحجوا  فأجابه من كان في أصلاب الرجال وأرحام النساء: لبيك اللهم لبيك فمن أجاب  يومئذ حجّ على قدر الإجابة إن أجاب مرّة فمرة وإن أجاب مرتين فمرتين وجرت  التلبية على ذلك.
5 السنة في ذبح الأضحية أن تكون بعد صلاة العيد، ومن ذبح قبل ذلك أعاد  لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من ذبح قبل الصلاة فتلك شاة لحم"  ويستحب في ذبح الأضحية والهدي أن يقول بعد التسمية الواجبة: اللهم منك ولك.
6 المشهور وعليه الأكثر أنّ أيام النحر ثلاثة وهي: أيام التشريق الثلاثة بعد يوم العيد.
7 لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا وفاء لنذر في معصية الله، وقال ومن نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه، ومن نذر أن يعصيه فلا يعصه.
8 أما طواف القدوم فواجب عند مالك وطواف الوداع سنة مؤكدة ويسقط بالعذر عند  أكثر أهل العلم، لسقوطه عن الحائض إجماعاً، ومن أهل العلم من يرى طواف  القدوم سنة ليس بواجب.
******************************  **
**{ ذٰلِكَ   وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ   وَأُحِلَّتْ لَكُمُ ٱلأَنْعَامُ إِلاَّ مَا يُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ   فَٱجْتَنِبُواْ ٱلرِّجْسَ مِنَ ٱلأَوْثَانِ وَٱجْتَنِبُواْ قَوْلَ ٱلزُّورِ } 30 { حُنَفَآءَ   للَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِٱللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا   خَرَّ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ ٱلطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ ٱلرِّيحُ   فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ } 31 { ذٰلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ ٱللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى ٱلْقُلُوبِ } 32 { لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى ثُمَّ مَحِلُّهَآ إِلَىٰ ٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْعَتِيقِ }33*

*شرح الكلمات:

ذلك: أي الأمر هذا مثل قول المتكلم هذا أي ما ذكرت.. وكذا وكذا..

حرمات الله: جمع حرمة ما حرَّم الله إنتهاكه من قول أو فعل.

فهو خير له عند ربه: أي خير في الآخرة لمن يعظم حرمات الله فلا ينتهكها.

إلا ما يتلى عليكم: أي تحريمه من الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أُهلِ لغير الله به.

فاجتنبوا الرجس: أي اجتنبوا عبادة الأوثان.

واجتنبوا قول الزور: وهو الكذب وأعظم الكذب ما كان على الله تعالى 1والشرك وشهادة الزور.

حنفاء لله: موحدين له مائلين عن كل دين إلى الإِسلام.

خرَّ من السماء: أي سقط.

فتخطفه الطير: أي تأخذه بسرعة.

شعائر الله: أعلام دينه وهي هنا البُدْن بأن تختار الحسنة السمينة منها.

فإنها من تقوى القلوب: أي تعظيمها ناشىء من تقوى قلوبهم.

لكم فيها منافع: منها ركوبها والحمل عليها بما لا يضرها وشرب لبنها.

إلى أجل مسمى: أي وقت معين وهو نحرها بالحرم أيام التشريق.

ثم محلها إلى البيت العتيق: أي عند البيت العتيق وهو مكة والحرم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في مناسك الحج قوله تعالى { ذٰلِكَ } أي الأمر ذاك الذي  علمتم  من قضاء التفث أي إزالة شعر الرأس وقص الشارب وقلم الأظافر ولباس  الثياب  ونحر وذبح الهدايا والضحايا، { وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ } منكم { حُرُمَاتِ  ٱللَّهِ  } فلا ينتهكها { فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ } أي ذلك التعظيم لها  باحترامها وعدم  انتهاكها خير له عند ربّه يوم يلقاه وقوله تعالى: {  وَأُحِلَّتْ لَكُمُ  ٱلأَنْعَامُ } أي الإِبل والبقر والغنم أحل الله تعالى  لكم أكلها والانتفاع  بها وقوله تعالى: { إِلاَّ مَا يُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ }  تحريمه كما جاء في  سورة البقرة والمائدة والأنعام، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:{  حُرِّمَتْ  عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْمَيْتَةُ وَٱلْدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ ٱلْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَآ  أُهِلَّ  لِغَيْرِ ٱللَّهِ بِهِ وَٱلْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَٱلْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ   وَٱلْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَٱلنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَآ أَكَلَ ٱلسَّبُعُ إِلاَّ مَا   ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى ٱلنُّصُبِ } [المائدة:  3] وقوله: {  فَٱجْتَنِبُواْ ٱلرِّجْسَ2 مِنَ ٱلأَوْثَانِ } أي اجتنبوا  عبادة الأوثان  فإنها رجس فلا تقربوها بالعبادة ولا بغيرها غضبا لله وعدم  رضاً بها  وبعبادتها، وقوله: { وَٱجْتَنِبُواْ قَوْلَ ٱلزُّورِ } وهو الكذب  مطلقاً  وشهادة الزور وأعظم الكذب ما كان على الله بوصفه بما هو منزه عنه أو  بنسبه  شيء إليه كالولد والشريك وهو عنه منزه، أو وصفه بالعجز أو بأي نقص  وقوله،  { حُنَفَآءَ3 للَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ } أي موحدين لله تعالى في  ذاته  وصفاته وعباداته مائلين عن كل الأديان إلى دينه الإِسلام، غير مشركين  به  أي شيء من الشرك أو الشركاء وقوله تعالى: { وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِٱللَّهِ }   إلهاً آخر فعبده أو صرف له بعض العبادات التي هي لله تعالى فحاله في خسرانه   وهلاكه هلاك من خرَّ من السماء أي سقط منها بعدما رفع إليها فتخطفه الطير   أي تأخذه بسرعة وتمزقه أشلاء كما تفعل البازات والعقبان بصغار الطيور، أو   تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق بعيد فلا يعثر عليه أبداً فهو بين أمرين إما   اختطاف الطير له أو هوى الريح به فهو خاسر هالك هذا شأن من يشرك بالله   تعالى فيعبد معه غيره بعد أن كان في سماء الطهر والصفاء الروحي بسلامة   فطرته وطيب نفسه فانتكس في حمأة الشرك والعياذ بالله وقوله تعالى: { ذٰلِكَ   وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ 4شَعَائِرَ ٱللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى5 ٱلْقُلُوبِ }   أي الأمر ذلك من تعظيم حرمات الله واجتناب قول الزور والشرك وبيان خسران   المشرك ومن يعظم شعائر الله وهي أعلام دينه من سائر المناسك وبخاصة البدن   التي تهدى للحرم وتعظيمها باستحسانها واستسمانها ناشىء عن تقوى القلوب فمن   عظمها طاعة لله تعالى وتقرباً إليه دل ذلك على تقوى قلبه لربه تعالى   والرسول يشير إلى صدره ويقول التقوى ها هنا التقوى ها هنا ثلاث مرات وقوله   تعالى: { لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } أي أذن الله   تعالى للمؤمنين أن ينتفعوا بالهدايا وهم سائقوها إلى الحرم بأن يركبوها   6ويحملوا عليها ما لا يضرها ويشربوا من ألبانها وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ   مَحِلُّهَآ إِلَىٰ ٱلْبَيْتِ 7ٱلْعَتِيقِ } أي محلها عند البيت العتيق وهو   الحرم حيث تنحر إن كان مما ينحر أو تذبح إن كان مما يذبح.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب تعظيم حرمات الله لما فيها من الخير العظيم.

2- تقرير حلِّيَّة بهيمة الأنعام بشرط ذكر اسم الله عند ذبحها أو نحرها.

3- حرمة قول الزور وشهادة الزور وفي الأثر عدلت8 شهادة الزور الشرك بالله.

4- وجوب ترك عبادة الأوثان ووجوب البعد عنها وترك كل ما يمت إليها بصلة.

5- بيان عقوبة الشرك وخسران المشرك.

6- تعظيم شعائر الله وخاصة البدن من تقوى قلوب أصحابها.

7- جواز الانتفاع بالبدن الهدايا بركوبها وشرب لبنها والحمل عليها إلى غاية نحرها بالحرم.
______________________________  __
1 وكذلك الكذب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لقوله: "من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار".
2 الرجس: الشيء القذر، والوثن: التمثال من خشب أو حديد وغيرهما ومن: كونها  لابتداء الغاية أولى ليعم الأمر اجتناب كل رجس في اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل إذ  كل الأنجاس محرَّمة.
3 لفظ: حنفاء: من الأضداد يقع على الاستقامة والميل معاً، ومعناها مائلين عن الشرك إلى التوحيد، وعن الأديان إلى الإسلام.
4 الشعائر: جمع شريعة. وهو كل شيء لله تعالى فيه أمر أشعر عباده به  وأعلمهم، والشعار: العلامة، ومنه شعار الحرب وإشعار: البدنة لتعلم أنها  مهداة للحرم، فشعائر الله: أعلام دينه لاسيما المناسك وما يتعلّق بها.
5 أضيفت التقوى إلى القلوب لأنّ حقيقة التقوى في القلب، والتقوى من الخوف  والخوف في القلب ويشهد لهذا قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "التقوى  ها هنا" وأشار إلى صدره ثلاث مرات.
6 في الصحيح أنّ رجلاً يسوق بدنه فقال له النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ "اركبها فقال الرجل إنها بدنة قال: اركبها قال: إنها بدنة، وفي  الثالثة قال له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اركبها ويلك"
7 إن كان الهدي في الحج فمحلّه بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ولا ينحر أو يذبح قبله،  وإن كان في غير الحج، وإنما هدي مهدى إلى الحرم فمحلّه مكة حيث يطعمه  فقراؤها وفقراء الحرم كله.
8 وفي الصحيح: "إن أكبر الكبائر الشرك بالله وعقوق الوالدين وشهادة الزور.. " الحديث.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (5)  
الحلقة (604)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 473الى صــــ 481)

**{ وَلِكُلِّ   أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا مَنسَكاً لِّيَذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ ٱللَّهِ عَلَىٰ مَا   رَزَقَهُمْ مِّن بَهِيمَةِ ٱلأَنْعَامِ فَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ   فَلَهُ أَسْلِمُواْ وَبَشِّرِ ٱلْمُخْبِتِينَ } 34 { ٱلَّذِينَ   إِذَا ذُكِرَ ٱللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَٱلصَّٰبِرِينَ عَلَىٰ مَآ   أَصَابَهُمْ وَٱلْمُقِيمِي ٱلصَّلَٰوةِ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَٰهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ } 35 { وَٱلْبُدْنَ   جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُمْ مِّن شَعَائِرِ ٱللَّهِ لَكُمْ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ   فَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ ٱللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا صَوَآفَّ فَإِذَا وَجَبَتْ   جُنُوبُهَا فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُواْ ٱلْقَانِعَ وَٱلْمُعْتَرَّ   كَذٰلِكَ سَخَّرْنَاهَا لَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } 36 { لَن   يَنَالَ ٱللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلاَ دِمَآؤُهَا وَلَـٰكِن يَنَالُهُ   ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ مِنكُمْ كَذٰلِكَ سَخَّرَهَا لَكُمْ لِتُكَبِّرُواْ ٱللَّهَ   عَلَىٰ مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَبَشِّرِ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ }37
*

*شرح الكلمات:

منسكاً: أي ذبائح من بهيمة الأنعام يتقربون بها إلى الله تعالى، ومكان الذبح يقال له منسك.

فله أسلموا: أي انقادوا ظاهراً وباطناً لأمره ونهيه.

وبشر المخبتين: أي المطيعين المتواضعين الخاشعين.

وجلت قلوبهم: أي خافت من الله تعالى أن تكون قصَّرتْ في طاعته.

والبدن	: جمع بدنة وهي ما يساق للحرم من إبل وبقر ليذبح تقرباً إلى الله تعالى.

من شعائر الله: أي من أعلام دينه، ومظاهر عبادته.

صوآف: جمع صافَّة وهي القائمة على ثلاث معقولة اليد اليسرى.

فإذا وجبت جنوبها: أي بعد أن تسقط على جنوبها على الأرض لا روح فيها.

القانع والمعتر: القانع 1السائل والمعتر الذي يتعرض للرجل ولا يسأله حياء وعفة.

كذلك سخرناها: أي مثل هذا التسخير سخرناها لكم لتركبوا عليها وتحملوا وتحلبوا.

لعلكم تشكرون: أي لأجل أن تشكروا الله تعالى بحمده وطاعته.

لن ينال الله لحومها: أي لا يرفع إلى الله لحم ولا دم، ولكن تقواه بفعل ما أمر به وترك ما نهى عنه.

لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم: أي تقولون الله أكبر بعد الصلوات الخمس أيام التشريق شكراً له على هدايته إياكم.

وبشر المحسنين: أي الذين يريدون بالعبادة وجه الله تعالى وحده ويؤدونها على الوجه المشروع.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في توجيه المؤمنين وإرشادهم إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم في  الدارين  فقوله تعالى: { وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا مَنسَكاً } أي ولكل  أمة من  الأمم السابقة من أهل الإِيمان والإِسلام جعلنا لهم مكان نسك  يتعبدوننا فيه  ومنسكاً2 أي ذبح قربان ليتقربوا به إلينا، وقوله: {  لِّيَذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ  ٱللَّهِ عَلَىٰ مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِّن بَهِيمَةِ  ٱلأَنْعَامِ } أي شرعنا لهم  عبادة ذبح القربان لحكمة: وهو أن يذكروا اسمنا  على ذبح ما يذبحون ونحر ما  ينحرون بأن يقولوا بسم الله والله أكبر. وقوله  تعالى: { فَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ  إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ } أي فمعبودكم أيها الناس  معبود واحد { فَلَهُ  أَسْلِمُواْ } وجوهكم وخصوه بعبادتكم ثم قال لرسوله  محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم { وَبَشِّرِ ٱلْمُخْبِتِينَ } برضواننا ودخول دار  كرامتنا ووصف  المخبتين معرفاً بهم الذين تنالهم البشرى على لسان رسول  الله فقال {  ٱلَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ ٱللَّهُ } لهم أو بينهم { وَجِلَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ }  أي خافت شعوراً بالتقصير في طاعته وعدم أداء شكره والغفلة  عن ذكره {  وَٱلصَّابِرِينَ عَلَىٰ مَآ أَصَابَهُمْ } من البلاء فلا يجزعون  ولا  يتسخطون ولكن يقولون إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، { وَٱلْمُقِيمِي }  الصلاة  3أي بأدائها في أوقاتها في بيوت الله مع عباده المؤمنين ومع كامل  شرائطها  وأركانها وسننها { وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ } مما قل أو  كثر  ينفقون في مرضاة ربهم شكراً لله على ما آتاهم وتسليماً بما شرع لهم  وفرض  عليهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَٱلْبُدْنَ 4جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُمْ مِّن شَعَائِرِ ٱللَّهِ }  أي  الإِبل والبقر مما يُهدى إلى الحرم جعلنا ذلكم من شعائر ديننا ومظاهر   عبادتنا، { لَكُمْ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ } عظيم وأجر كبير عند ربكم يوم تلقوه إذ   ما تقرب متقرب يوم عيد الأضحى بأفضل من دم يهرقه في سبيل الله وعليه {   فَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱسْمَ ٱللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا } اي قولوا بسم الله والله أكبر عند   نحرها، وقوله: { صَوَآفَّ 5} أي قائمة على ثلاثة معقولة اليد اليسرى، فإذا   نحرتموها ووجبت أي سقطت على جنوبها فوق الأرض ميتة { فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا   وَأَطْعِمُواْ ٱلْقَانِعَ 6} الذي يسألكم { وَٱلْمُعْتَرَّ } الذي يتعرض  لكم  ولا يسألكم حياءاً، وقوله تعالى: { سَخَّرْنَاهَا لَكُمْ } أي مثل ذلك   التسخير الذي سخرناهم لكم فتركبوا وتحلبوا وتذبحوا وتأكلوا سخرناهم لكم  من  أجل أن تشكرونا بالطاعة والذكر.
وقوله تعالى في آخر  آية في هذا السياق وهي [37] قوله: { لَن7 يَنَالَ  ٱللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلاَ  دِمَآؤُهَا } أي لن يرفع إليه لحم ولا دم ولن  يبلغ الرضا منه، ولكن التقوى  بالإِخلاص وفعل الواجب والمندوب وترك الحرام  والمكروه هذا الذي يرفع إليه  ويبلغ مبلغ الرضا منه.

وقوله  تعالى: { كَذٰلِكَ سَخَّرَهَا لَكُمْ } أي كذلك التسخير الذي سخرها  لكم  لعلَّة أن تكبروا الله على ما هداكم إليه من الإِيمان والإِسلام  فتكبروا  الله عند نحر البدن وذبح الذبائح وعند أداء المناسك وعقب الصلوات  الخمس  أيام التشريق. وقوله تعالى: { وَبَشِّرِ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ } أمر الله  تعالى  رسوله والمبلغ عنه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبشر باسمه  المحسنين الذين  أحسنوا الإِيمان والإِسلام فوحدوا الله وعبدوه بما شرع  وعلى نحو ما شرع  متبعين في ذلك هدى رسوله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات

1- ذبح القربان مشروع في سائر الأديان الإِلهية وهو دليل على أنه لا إله إلا الله إذ وحدة التشريع تدل على وحدة المشرع.

وسر مشروعية ذبح القربان هو أن يذكر الله تعالى، ولذا وجب ذكر اسم الله عند ذبح ما يذبح ونحر ما ينحر بلفظ بسم الله والله أكبر.

2- تعريف المخبتين أهل البشارة السارة برضوان الله وجواره الكريم.

3- وجوب ذكر اسم الله على بهيمة الأنعام.

4- بيان كيفية نحر البدن، وحرمة الأخذ منها قبل موتها وخروج روحها.

5- الندب إلى الأكل من الهدايا ووجوب إطعام الفقراء والمساكين منها.

6- وجوب شكر الله على كل إنعام.

7- مشروعية التكبير عند أداء المناسك كرمي الجمار وذبح ما يذبح وبعد الصلوات الخمس أيام التشريق.

8- فضيلة الإِحسان وفوز المحسنين ببشرى على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
______________________________
1 القانع: من الأضداد يطلق على ذي القناعة وعلى من لا قناعة له فهو يسأل،  إلاّ أن الفعل الماضي لذي القناعة مكسور العين فعل كعلم، وفعل: من لا قناعة  له فهو يسأل فعل: بفتح العين كنصح ينصح.
2 يقال: نسك ينسك نُسكاً: إذا ذبح ذبح تقرّب لله تعالى، والذبيحة تسمى  نسيكة وجمعها: نسك، ومنها قوله تعالى: {أو صدقة أو نسك} والنسك: الطاعة  لله، وهي عبادته، ومن ذلك قولهم: تنسّك فلان: أي تعبد فهو ناسك ومتنسك،  والمنسك بفتح السين وكسرها موضع العبادة، ومنه مناسك الحج وهي الأماكن التي  تؤدى فيها الشعائر كعرفات ومزدلفة ومنى ومكة.
3 قرأ الجمهور بكسر التاء من الصلاة على الإضافة، وقرأ أبو عمرو: (الصلاة)  بفتحها على توهم النون، وأنّ حذفها كان للتخفيف لطول الاسم. وأنشد سيبويه:
الحافظو عورة العشيرة لا
يأتيهم من ورائنا نَطف
النطف: التلطخ بالعيب والاتهام بريبة أو فجور.
4 البدن: بضم الباء والدال، والبُدن: بضم الباء وإسكان الدال لغة فصيحة  وقرأ الجمهور: (والبدن) بإسكان الدال واحدها بدنة كثمرة وثمر، وخشبة وخشب  وسميت بدنة لأنها تبدن، والبدانة: السمن، وتطلق على البقر على الصحيح فمن  نذرها أجزأته البقرة، وهي كالبعير تجزىء عن سبعة في هدي التمتع والقرآن.
5 أصل هذا اللفظ مأخوذ من صفن الفرس إذا وقف على ثلاثة أرجل، ورفع الرابعة  ومنها: تنحر الإبل بعد أن توقف على ثلاثة وتعقد اليد اليسرى منها، وقرىء  (صوافي) و (صوافٍ) من الصفاء الذي هو الخلوص لله تعالى أي: خالصة له عزّ  وجلّ.
6 القانع: اسم فاعل من قنع يقنع فهو قانع: إذا سأل وتذلل في السؤال: أما  القانع بمعنى: ذي القناعة ففعله قنع بكسر النون قناعة: إذا اكتفى بما عنده  ولم يسأل قال مالك: أحسن ما سمعت أن القانع: الفقير، والمعتر، الزائر وهو  موافق في المعنى لما تقدم، ويؤيد هذا قراءة الحسن: (والمعتري) وهو الذي  يتعرض لك ويأتك بدون علم منك.
7 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: لن يصعد إليه. أي اللحم والدم، ولكن الذي يصل إليه التقوى منكم وما أريد به وجهه.
******************************
**{ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ } 38 { أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُواْ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ } 39 { ٱلَّذِينَ   أُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِم بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلاَّ أَن يَقُولُواْ   رَبُّنَا ٱللَّهُ وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ ٱللَّهِ ٱلنَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا   ٱسمُ ٱللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ  لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } 40 { ٱلَّذِينَ   إِنْ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ أَقَامُواْ ٱلصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ   ٱلزَّكَـاةَ وَأَمَرُواْ بِٱلْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْاْ عَنِ ٱلْمُنْكَرِ   وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلأُمُورِ }41
*

*شرح الكلمات

يدافع: قُرِىء يدفع أي غوائل المشركين وما يكيدون به المؤمنين.

خوان: كثير الخيانة لأمانته وعهوده.

كفور: أي جحود لربه وكتابه ورسوله ونعمه عليه.

بأنهم ظلموا: أي بسبب ظلم المشركين لهم.

بغير حق: أي استوجب إخراجهم من ديارهم.

إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله: أي إلا قولهم: ربنا الله والله حق، وهل قول الحق يُسَوغ إخراج قائله؟

صوامع وبيع: معابد الرهبان وكنائس النصارى.

وصلوات: معابد اليهود، باللغة العبرية مفردها صلوثا.

ومساجد: أي بيوت الصلاة للمسلمين.

من ينصره: أي ينصر دينه وعباده المؤمنين.

قوي عزيز: قادر على ما يريد عزيز لا يمانع فيما يريد.

إن مكناهم في الأرض: أي نصرناهم على عدوهم ومكنا لهم في البلاد بأن جعلنا السلطة بأيديهم.

ولله عاقبة الأمور: أي آخر أمور الخلق مردها إلى الله تعالى الذي يثيب ويُعاقب.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في إرشاد المؤمنين وتعليمهم وهدايتهم قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ   1ٱللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ2 ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ } أي يدفع عنهم غوائل  المشركين  ويحميهم من كيدهم ومكرهم. وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ  كُلَّ  خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ 3} تعليل وهم المشركين الذين صدوا رسول الله  والمؤمنين عن  المسجد الحرام وهم الخائنون لأماناتهم وعهودهم الكافرون  بربهم ورسوله  وكتابه وبما جاء به، ولما كان لا يحبهم فهو عليهم، وليس لهم،  ومقابلة أنه  يحب كل مؤمن صادق في إيمانه محافظ على أماناته وعهوده مطيع  لربه، ومن  أحبَّهُ دافع عنه وحماه من أعدائه.

وقوله  تعالى: { أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ } باسم للفاعل أي القادرين  على  القتال ويقاتلون باسم المفعول وهما قراءتان أي قاتلهم المشركون هؤلاء  أذِن4  الله تعالى لهم في قتال أعدائهم المشركين بعدما كانوا ممنوعين من  ذلك لحكمة  يعلمها ربهم، وهذه أول آية في القرآن تحمل طابع الحرب بالإِذن  فيه  للمؤمنين، وقوله: { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ }  طمأنهم  على أنه معهم بتأييده ونصره وهو القدير على ذلك وقوله تعالى: {  ٱلَّذِينَ  أُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِم بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ } أي بدون موجب  لإِخراجهم اللهم  إلا قولهم5: ربنا الله وهذا حق وليس بموجب لإِخراجهم من  ديارهم وطردهم من  منازلهم وبلادهم هذه الجملة بيان لمقتضى الإِذن لهم  بالقتال، ونصرة الله  تعالى لهم. وقوله تعالى: { وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ ٱللَّهِ  ٱلنَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ  6بِبَعْضٍ } أي يدفع بأهل الحق أهل الباطل لولا هذا  لتغلب أهل الباطل و {  لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ7 وَصَلَوَاتٌ  وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا  ٱسمُ ٱللَّهِ كَثِيراً } وهذا تعليل أيضاً  وبيان لحكمة الأمر بالقتال أي  لولا أن الله تعالى يدفع بأهل الإِيمان أهل  الكفر لتغلب أهل الكفر وهدموا  المعابد ولم يسمحوا للمؤمنين أن يعبدوا الله  - وفي شرح الكلمات بيان  للمعابد المذكورة فليرجع إليها.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  لَقَوِيٌّ }  أي قدير { عَزِيزٌ } غالب فمن أراد نصرته نَصَرهُ ولو اجتمع  عليه من  بأقطار الأرض، والذي يريد الله نصرته هو الذي يقاتل من أجل الله  بأن يُعبد  في الأرض ولا يُعبد معه سواه فذلك وجه نصر الله فليعلم وقوله {  ٱلَّذِينَ  إِنْ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ 8} أي وطأنا لهم في الأرض وملكناهم بعد قهر  أعدائهم  المشركين فحكموا وسادوا أقاموا الصلاة على الوجه المطلوب منهم،  وآتوا  الزكاة المفروضة في أموالهم، وأمروا بالمعروف أي بالإِسلام والدخول  فيه  وإقامته، ونهوا عن المنكر وهو الشرك والكفر ومعاصِي الله ورسوله هؤلاء   الأحقون بنصر الله تعالى لهم لأنهم يقاتلون لنصرة الله عز وجل، وقوله   تعالى: { وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلأُمُورِ } يخبر تعالى بأن مرد كل أمر إليه   تعالى يحكم فيه بما هو الحق والعدل فيثيب على العمل الصالح ويعاقب على   العمل الفاسد، وذلك يوم القيامة، وعليه فليراقب الله وليُتق في السر والعلن   وليُتوكل عليه، وليُنب إليه، فإن مرد كل أمر إليه.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وعد الله الصادق بالدفاع عن المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم.

2- كره الله تعالى لأهل الكفر والخيانة.

3- مشروعية القتال لإِعلاء كلمة الله بأن يعبد وحده ولا يضطهد أولياؤه.

4- بيان سر الإِذن بالجهاد ونصرة الله لأوليائه الذين يقاتلون من أجله.

5- بيان أسس الدولة التي ورثّ الله أهلها البلاد وملكهم فيها وهي:

إقام الصلاة - إيتاء الزكاة - الأمر بالمعروف - النهي عن المنكر.
______________________________
1 روي أن هذه الآية: {إن الله يدافع..} نزلت بسبب أن المؤمنين بمكة لما كثر  اضطهاد المشركين لهم فكر بعضهم في اغتيال الكفار، والاحتيال عليهم والغدر  بهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية إلى قوله: {كفور} .
2 قرأ الجمهور: {يدافع} وقرأ بعضهم: {يدفع} .
3 الخوّان: كثير الخيانة، وهي الغدر، والغدر من شر الصفات، فقد صحّ "أن  الله تعالى ينصب يوم القيامة للغادر لواءً عند أسته بقدر غدرته: يقال هذه  غدرة فلان بن فلان"!!
4 هذه الآية نزلت بالمدينة بعد هجرة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين إليها وفيها إذن بقتال المشركين بعد المنع الأوّل فهي  أول آية بالإذن بالقتال بعدما كان غير مأذون فيه كما تقدم.
5 قوله: {إلاّ أن قالوا ربنا الله.} . " الاستثناء منقطع أي: لكن لقولهم  ربنا الله أي: وحده لا ربّ لنا سواه استمرّت مدة السلم ثلاث عشرة سنة، وفي  السنة الأولى من الهجرة أذن الله تعالى للمؤمنين بقتال المشركين إذ قد أعذر  الله تعالى إليهم.
6 في الآية دليل على أن أمر الجهاد متقدم في الأمم قبل هذه الأمّة وبه صلحت الرائع وعبد الناس ربّهم، واستقامت أمورهم وصلحت أحوالهم.
7 في الآية دليل على أنه لا يجوز لنا هدم معابد اليهود والنصارى، وإنما  يمنعون من زيادة البناء حتى لا يكون ذلك إذناً بالبقاء على الكفر وهو حرام.
8 هذه عامة في هذه الأمة وليست خاصة بالخلفاء الراشدين الأربعة ولا  بالصحابة والتابعين بل هي عامة فيمن مكن الله تعالى لهم في الأرض فسوّدهم  وحكّمهم وجب عليهم أن يقوموا بفعل ما ذكر في هذه الآية من إقام الصلاة  وإيتاء الزكاة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (6)  
الحلقة (605)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 481الى صــــ 486)

**{ وَإِن يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَثَمُودُ } 42 { وَقَوْمُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَقَوْمُ لُوطٍ } 43 { وَأَصْحَابُ مَدْيَنَ وَكُذِّبَ مُوسَىٰ فَأمْلَيْتُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهُمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ } 44 { فَكَأَيِّن   مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ فَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ   عُرُوشِهَا وَبِئْرٍ مُّعَطَّلَةٍ وَقَصْرٍ مَّشِيدٍ } 45 { أَفَلَمْ   يَسِيرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَآ  أَوْ  آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تَعْمَى ٱلأَبْصَارُ  وَلَـٰكِن  تَعْمَىٰ ٱلْقُلُوبُ ٱلَّتِي فِي ٱلصُّدُورِ }46
*

*شرح الكلمات:

وإن يكذبوك: أي إن يكذبك قومك فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح إذاً فلا تأس إذ لست وحدك المكذب.

وأصحاب مدين: هم قوم شعيب عليه السلام.

وكذب موسى: أي كذبه فرعون وآله الأقباط.

فأمليت للكافرين: أي أمهلتهم فلم أُعجل العقوبة لهم.

ثم أخذتهم: أي بالعذاب المستأصل لهم.

فكيف كان نكير: أي كيف كان إنكاري عليهم تكذيبهم وكفرهم أكان واقعاً موقعه؟ نعم إذ الإِستفهام للتقرير.

فهي خاوية على عروشها: أي ساقطة على سقوفها.

بئر معطلة: أي متروكة لا يستخرج منها ماء لموت أهلها.

وقصر مشيد: مرتفع مجصص بالجص.

فإنها  لا تعمى الأبصار: أي فإنها أي القصة لا تعمى الأبصار فإن الخلل ليس  في  أبصارهم ولكن في قلوبهم حيث أعماها الهوى وأفسدتها الشهوة والتقليد  لأهل  الجهل والضلال.

معنى الآيات:

مازال  السياق الكريم في دعوة قريش إلى الإِيمان والتوحيد وإن تخللته  إرشادات  للمؤمنين فإنه لما أَذِن للمؤمنين بقتال المشركين بين مقتضيات هذا  الإِذن  وضمن النصرة لهم وأعلم أن عاقبة الأمور إليه لا إلى غيره وسوف  يقضي بالحق  والعدل بين عباده يوم يلقونه. قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  مسلياً له عن  تكذيب المشركين له: { وَإِن يُكَذِّبُوكَ1 } أيها الرسول  فيما جئت به من  التوحيد والرسالة والبعث والجزاء يوم القيامة فلا تأس ولا  تحزن { فَقَدْ  كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ } أي قبل مُكذِّبيك من قريش والعرب  واليهود { قَوْمُ  نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ } قوم هود { وَثَمُودُ } قوم صالح {  وَقَوْمُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَقَوْمُ لُوطٍ وَأَصْحَابُ مَدْيَنَ وَكُذِّبَ  مُوسَىٰ } أيضاً مع ما  آتيناه من الآيات البينات، وكانت سنتي فيهم أني  أمليت لهم أي مددت لهم في  الزمن وأرخيت لهم الرسن حتى إذا بلغوا غاية  الكفر والعناد والظلم  والاستبداد وحقت عليهم كلمة العذاب أخذتهم أخذ  العزيز المقتدر { فَكَيْفَ  كَانَ نَكِيرِ2 } ، أي انكاري عليهم؟ كان وربّك  واقعاً موقعه، وليس  المذكورون أخذت فقط.. { فَكَأَيِّن مِّن قَرْيَةٍ }  عظيمة غانية برجالها  ومالها وسلطانها { أَهْلَكْنَاهَا وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ }  أي ضالعة في الظلم أي  الشرك والتكذيب { فَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ  عُرُوشِهَا 3} أي ساقطة على  سقوفها، وكم من بئر ماء4 عذب كانت سقيا لهم  فهي الآن معطلة، وكم من قصر مشيد  أي رفيع مشيد بِالجص إذ مات أهله وتركوه  5هذا ما تضمنته الآيات الأربع [42،  43، 44، 45] أما الآية الأخيرة من هذا  السياق فالحق عز6 وجل يقول {  أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ  لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ  بِهَآ أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا } حاثاً  المكذبين من كفار قريش والعرب  على السير في البلاد ليقفوا على آثار  الهالكين فلعل ذلك يكسبهم حياة جديدة  في تفكيرهم ونظرهم فتكون لهم قلوب  حية واعية يعقلون بها خطابنا إليهم ونحن  ندعوهم إلى نجاتهم وسعادتهم أو  تكون لهم آذان يسمعون بها نداء النصح  والخير الذي نوجهه إليهم بواسطة  كتابنا ورسولنا، وما لهم من عيون مبصرة  بدون قلوب واعية وآذان صاغية فإن  ذلك غير نافع { فَإِنَّهَا لاَ7 تَعْمَى  ٱلأَبْصَارُ وَلَـٰكِن تَعْمَىٰ  ٱلْقُلُوبُ ٱلَّتِي فِي ٱلصُّدُورِ8 }. 			 			
وهذا حاصل القول ألا فليسيروا لعلهم يكسبون عبراً وعظات تحيي قلوبهم وسائر حواسهم المتبلدة.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1-  تكذيب الرسل والدعاة إلى الحق والخير سنة مطردة في البشر لها عواملها  من  أبرزها التقليد والمحافظة على المنافع المادية، وظلمات القلب الناشئة  عن  الشرك والمعاصي.

2- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في إهلاك الأمم والشعوب الظالمة بعد الإِمهال لهم والإِعذار.

3- مشروعية طلب العبر وتصيدها من آثار الهالكين.

4-  العبرة بالبصيرة القلبية لا بالبصر فكم من أعمى هو أبصر للحقائق وطرق   النجاة من ذي بصر حاد حديد. ومن هنا كان المفروض على العبد أن يحافظ على   بصيرته أكثر من المحافظة على عينيه، وذلك بأن يتجنب مدمرات القلوب من الكذب   والترهات والخرافات، والكبر والعجب والحب والبغض في غير الله.
______________________________  ___
1 الآية في تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتعزيته من جرّاء ما يلاقي من قومه من أنواع التكذيب والعناد والجحود.
2 أي: تغييري ما كانوا فيه من النعم بالعذاب والهلاك. والإنكار والنكير: تغيير المنكر.
3 العروش: جمع عرش وهو السقف. والمعنى: إن جدرانها فوق سقفها.
4 قرأ نافع: {وبير} بدون همزة تخفيفاً.
5 {وقصر مشيد} أي: مبني بالشيد وهو الجص أي: مثلها معطّل.
6 الاستفهام للتعجيب من حالهم وهم في غيهم وجهلهم.
7 {فإنها..} أي: الحال أو القصة لا تعمى الأبصار: قال ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما ومقاتل لما نزلت: {ومن كان في هذه أعمى فهو في الآخرة أعمى} سأل ابن  أم مكتوم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قائلاً: أنا في الدنيا  أعمى أفأكون في الآخرة أعمى فنزلت هذه الآية: {فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن  تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور} الآية صريحة في أنّ العقل في القلب، ولا  منافاة بين من يرى ذلك في المخ إذ ارتباط كبير بين المخ والقلب في حصول  الوعي والإدراك للإنسان.
8 ذكر الصدور ظرفاً للقلوب للتأكيد إذا القلوب لا تكون إلا في الصدور فهو  كقوله تعالى: {ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه..} "وكقولهم رأيت بعيني".
******************************  ***

**{ وَيَسْتَعْجِلُو  نَكَ   بِٱلْعَذَابِ وَلَن يُخْلِفَ ٱللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ وَإِنَّ يَوْماً عِندَ   رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ } 47 { وَكَأَيِّن مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَمْلَيْتُ لَهَا وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهَا وَإِلَيَّ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 48 { قُلْ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 49 { فَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ } 50 { وَٱلَّذِينَ سَعَوْاْ فِيۤ آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَحِيمِ }51
*

*شرح الكلمات:

يستعجلونك بالعذاب: أي يطالبونك مستعجلينك بما حذّرتهم منه من عذاب الله.

كألف سنة مما تعدون: أي من أيام الدنيا ذات الأربع والعشرين ساعة.

وكأين من قرية: أي وكثير من القرى أي العواصم والحواضر الجامعة لكل أسباب الحضارة.

أمليت لها: أي أمهلتها فمدَّدت أيام حياتها ولم استعجلها بالعذاب.

نذير مبين: منذر أي مخوِّف عاقبة الكفر والظلم بيِّنُ النذارة.

لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم: أي ستر لذنوبهم ورزق حسن في الجنة.

سعوا  في آياتنا معاجزين: أي عملوا بجد واجتهاد في شأن إبعاد الناس عن  الإيمان  بآياتنا وما تحمله من دعوة إلى التوحيد وترك الشرك والمعاصي.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في إرشاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوجيهه في  دعوته  إلى الصبر والتحمل فيقول له: { وَيَسْتَعْجِلُو  نَكَ بِٱلْعَذَابِ 1}  أي  يستعجلك المشركون من قومك بالعذاب الذي خوفتهم به وحذرتهم منه، {  وَلَن  يُخْلِفَ ٱللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ } وقد وعدهم فهو واقع بهم لا بد وقد تم  ذلك في  بدر وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّ يَوْماً عِندَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ  مِّمَّا  تَعُدُّونَ } فلذا تعالى لا يستعجل وهم يستعجلون فيوم الله بألف  سنة،  وأيامهم بأربع وعشرين ساعة فإذا حدد تعالى لعذابهم يوماً معناه أن  العذاب  لا ينزل بهم إلا بعد ألف سنة، ونصف يوم بخمسمائة سنة، وربع يوم  بمائتين  وخمسين سنة وهكذا فلذا يستعجل الإِنسان ويستبطىء، والله عز وجل  ينجز وعده  في الوقت الذي حدده فلا يستخفه استعجال المجرمين العذاب ويشهد  لهذا المعنى  قوله تعالى:{ وَلَوْلاَ أَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى لَّجَآءَهُمُ  ٱلْعَذَابُ } [الآية:  53] من سورة العنكبوت هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى  [47] وقوله تعالى: {  وَكَأَيِّن مِّن قَرْيَةٍ } أي مدينة كبرى {  أَمْلَيْتُ لَهَا } أي أمهلتها  وزدت لها في أيام بقائها والحال أنها ظالمة  بالشرك والمعاصي ثم بعد ذلك  الإملاء والإِمهال وأخذتها { وَإِلَيَّ  ٱلْمَصِيرُ } أي مصير كل شيء ومرده  إلي فلا إله غيري ولا رب سواي فلا معنى  لإِستعجال هؤلاء المشركين العذاب  فإنهم عذبوا في الدنيا أو لم يعذبوا فإن  مصيرهم إلى الله تعالى وسوف يجزيهم  بما كانوا يكسبون الجزاء العادل في  دار الشقاء والعذاب الأبدي وقوله  تعالى: { قُلْ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ2  إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ  مُّبِينٌ } ، فلست بإله ولا رب بيدي  عذابكم إن عصيتموني وإنعامكم إن  أطعتموني، وإنما أنا عبد مأمور بأن أنذر  عصاة الرب بعذابه، وابشر أهل طاعته  برحمته، وهو معنى الآية [50]3 فالذين  آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولازِمه أنهم  تركوا الشرك والمعاصي لهم مغفرة  لذنوبهم ورزق كريم عند ربهم وهو الجنة دار  النعيم { وَٱلَّذِينَ سَعَوْاْ  فِيۤ آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ4 } أي عملوا  جادين مسرعين في صرف الناس عن  آيات الله حتى لا يؤمنوا بها ويعملوا بما  فيها من هدى ونور معاجزين لله  يظنون أنهم يعجزونه والله غالب على أمره ناصر  دينه وأوليائه، أولئك  البعداء في الشر والشرك أصحاب الجحيم الملازمون لها  أبد الآبدين.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- العجلة من طبع الإِنسان ولكن استعجال الله ورسوله بالعذاب حمق وطيش وضلال وكفر.

2- ما عند الله في الملكوت الأعلى يختلف تماماً عما في هذا الملكوت السلفي.

3- عاقبة الظلم وخيمة وفي الخبر الظلم يترك الديار بلاقع أي خراباً خالية.

4- بيان مهمة الرسل وهي البلاغ مع الإِنذار والتبشير ليس غير.

5- بيان مصير المؤمنين والكافرين يوم القيامة.
______________________________  ____
1 قيل: نزلت في النضر بن الحارث ورفقائه إذ كانوا يستعجلون العذاب ويطالبون  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بإنزاله تحدياً منهم وعناداً،  وفيهم نزل: {سأل سائل بعذاب واقع} . {إذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق..}  الآية.
2 النداء لأهل مكة خاصة وللبشريّة عامة إذ هو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ رسول الله إلى الناس كافة والنذير: المخوف. عقوبة الشرك والشر  والفساد.
3 أي: ظانين أنهم يعجزوننا فلم نقو عليهم ولم نقدر على أخذهم لأنهم مكذّبون  بالبعث الآخر وما فيه من حساب وجزاء على الكسب في هذه الدنيا.
4 ومما يزيد تفسير هذه الآية وضوحاً قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  "مثلي ومثل ما بعثني الله به كمثل رجل أتى قومه فقال: يا قوم إني رأيت  الجيش بعيني وأنا النذير العريان فالنجاء النجاء فأطاعته طائفة من قومه  فأدلجوا وانطلقوا على مهلهم، وكذبت طائفة فهم فأصبحوا مكانهم فصبحهم الجيش  فأهلكهم واجتاحهم، فذلك مثلي ومثل من أطاعني واتبع ما جئت به، ومثل من  عصاني وكذب بما جئت به من الحق".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (7)  
الحلقة (606)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 486الى صــــ 492)

**{ وَمَآ   أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ وَلاَ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ إِذَا   تَمَنَّىٰ أَلْقَى ٱلشَّيْطَانُ فِيۤ أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنسَخُ ٱللَّهُ مَا   يُلْقِي ٱلشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ ٱللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ   حَكِيمٌ } 52 { لِّيَجْعَلَ   مَا يُلْقِي ٱلشَّيْطَانُ فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ   وَٱلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ } 53 { وَلِيَعْلَمَ   ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ أَنَّهُ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ   فَيُؤْمِنُواْ بِهِ فَتُخْبِتَ لَهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهَادِ   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } 54 { وَلاَ   يَزَالُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّنْهُ حَتَّىٰ تَأْتِيَهُمُ   ٱلسَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَقِيمٍ } 55 { ٱلْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ للَّهِ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ فِي جَنَّاتِ ٱلنَّعِيمِ } 56 { وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيٰتِنَا فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ }57
*

*شرح الكلمات:

من رسول ولا نبي: الرسول ذكر من بني آدم أوحي إليه بشرع وأمر بابلاغه والنبي مقرر لشرع من قبله.

تمنى في أمنيته: أي قرأ في أمنيته، أي في قراءته.

ثم يُحكم الله آياته: أي بعد إزالة ما ألقاه الشيطان في القراءة بحُكم الله آياته أي يثبتها.

فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض: أي اختباراً للذين في قلوبهم مرض الشرك والشك.

والقاسية قلوبهم: هم المشركون.

فتخبت له قلوبهم: أي تتطامن وتخشع له قلوبهم.

في مرية منه: أي في شك منه وريب من القرآن.

عذاب يوم عقيم: هو عذاب يوم بدر إذ كان يوماً عقيماً لا خير فيه.

في جنات النعيم: أي جنات ذات نعيم لا يبلغ الوصف مداه.

فلهم عذاب مهين: أي يهان فيه صاحبه فهو عذاب جثماني نفساني.

معنى الآيات:

بعد التسلية الأولى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي تضمنها قوله تعالى:{  وَإِن يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ.. } [الحج:   42] الخ ذكر تعالى تسلية ثانية وهي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ حول   الكعبة في صلاته سورة النجم والمشركون حول الكعبة يسمعون فلما بلغ قوله   تعالى:{ أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ ٱللاَّتَ وَٱلْعُزَّىٰ ، وَمَنَاةَ ٱلثَّالِثَةَ  ٱلأُخْرَىٰ } [النجم:  19-20] ألقى الشيطان في مسامع المشركين الكلمات  التالية: " تلك الغرانيق  العلا، وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى " ففرح المشركون بما  سمعوا ظناً منهم أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأها وأن الله أنزلها فلما  سجد في آخر السورة سجدوا  معه إلا رجلاً1 كبيراً لم يقدر على السجود فأخذ  حثية من تراب وسجد عليها  وشاع أن محمداً قد اصطلح مع قومه حتى رجع  المهاجرون من الحبشة فكرب لذلك  رسول الله وحزن فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية  تسلية له فقال: { وَمَآ  أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ 2} ذي  رسالة يبلغها ولا نبيّ مقرر  لرسالة نبي قلبه { إِلاَّ إِذَا تَمَنَّىٰ }  أي قرأ { أَلْقَى ٱلشَّيْطَانُ  فِيۤ أُمْنِيَّتِهِ 3} أي في قراءته {  فَيَنسَخُ ٱللَّهُ } أي يزيل ويبطل {  مَا يُلْقِي ٱلشَّيْطَانُ } 4من  كلمات في قلوب الكافرين أوليائه { ثُمَّ  يُحْكِمُ ٱللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ } بعد  إزالة ما قاله الشيطان فيثبتها فلا تقبل  زيادة ولا نقصانا، والله عليم  بخلقه وأحوالهم وأعمالهم لا يخفى عليه شيء من  ذلك حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه  هذه سنته تعالى في رسله وأنبيائه، فلا تأس يا  رسول الله ولا تحزن ثم بين  تعالى الحكمة في هذه السنة فقال: { لِّيَجْعَلَ  مَا يُلْقِي ٱلشَّيْطَانُ }  أي من كلمات في قراءة النبي أو الرسول {  فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ } الشك والنفاق {  وَٱلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ } وهم  المشركون ومعنى فتنة هنا محنة يزدادون  بها ضلالاً على ضلالهم وبُعداً عن  الحق فوق بعدهم إذ ما يلقى الشيطان في  قلوب أوليائه إلا للفتنة أي زيادة  في الكفر والضلال.
وقوله تعالى: {  وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ } هو إخبار  منه تعالى عن حال  المشركين بأنهم في خلاف لله ورسوله، بعيدون فيما  يعتقدونه وما يعملونه وما  يقولونه، وما يتصورونه مخالف تمام المخالفة لما  يأمر تعالى به ويدعوهم إليه  من الاعتقاد والقول والعمل والتصور والإِدراك.  وقوله تعالى: {  وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ أَنَّهُ  ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ  فَيُؤْمِنُواْ بِهِ فَتُخْبِتَ لَهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ }  هذا جزء العلة التي  تضمنتها سنة الله في إلقاء الشيطان في قراءة الرسول أو  النبي فالجزء الأول  تضمنه قوله تعالى: { لِّيَجْعَلَ مَا يُلْقِي  ٱلشَّيْطَانُ فِتْنَةً  لِّلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ وَٱلْقَاسِيَةِ  قُلُوبُهُمْ } وهذا هو  الجزء الثاني أي { وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱلَّذِينَ  أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ } بالله  وآياته وتدبيره { أَنَّهُ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن  رَّبِّكَ } أي ذلك الإِلقاء والنسخ  وإحكام الآيات بعده 5{ فَيُؤْمِنُواْ  بِهِ فَتُخْبِتَ لَهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ } أي  تطمئن وتسكن عنده وتخشع فيزدادون  هدى. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  لَهَادِ ٱلَّذِينَ6 آمَنُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ  صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } هذا إخبار منه  تعالى عن فعله مع أوليائه المؤمنين  به المتقين له وأنه هاديهم في حياتهم  وفي كل أحوالهم إلى صراط مستقيم  يفضي بهم إلى رضاه وجنته، وذلك بحمايتهم من  الشيطان وتوفيقهم وإعانتهم على  طاعة الرحمن سبحانه وتعالى. وقوله تعالى: {  وَلاَ يَزَالُ ٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّنْهُ 7} أي من القرآن  هل هو كلام الله هل هو حق  هل اتباعه نافع وتستمر هذه المرية والشك بأولئك  القساة القلوب أصحاب  الشقاق البعيد { حَتَّىٰ تَأْتِيَهُمُ ٱلسَّاعَةُ  بَغْتَةً } أي فجأة وهي  القيامة { أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ  عَقِيمٍ 8} أي لا خير فيه لهم  وهو يوم بدر وقد تم لهم ذلك وعندها زالت  ريبتهم وعلموا أنه الحق حيث لا  ينفع العلم.

وقوله  تعالى: { ٱلْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ للَّهِ 9} أي يوم تأتي الساعة يتمحض  الملك  لله وحده فلا يملك معه أحد فهو الحاكم العدل الحق يحكم بين عباده  بما ذكر  في الآية وهو أن الذين آمنوا به وبرسوله وبما جاء به وعملوا  الصالحات من  فرائض ونوافل بعد تخليهم عن الشرك والمعاصي يدخلهم جنات  النعيم، والذين  كفروا به وبرسوله وبما جاء به، وكذبوا بآيات الله المتضمنة  شرائعه وبيان  طاعاته فلم يؤمنوا ولم يعملوا الصالحات وعملوا العكس وهو  السيئات فأولئك  البعداء في الحطة والخسة لهم عذاب مهين يكسر أنوفهم ذلة  لهم ومهانة  لأنفسهم.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان سنة الله في إلقاء الشيطان في قراءة الرسول أو النبي للفتنة.

2- بيان أن الفتنة يهلك فيها مرضى القلوب وقساتها، ويخرج منها المؤمنون أكثر يقيناً وأعظم هدىً.

3- بيان حكم الله تعالى بين عباده يوم القيامة بإكرام أهل الإِيمان والتقوى وإهانة أهل الشرك والمعاصي.

4- ظهور مصداق ما أخبر به تعالى عن مجرمي قريش فقد استمروا على ريبهم حتى هلكوا في بدر.
______________________________  __
1 هذا الرجل، روى البخاري أنه أمية بن خلف، وقيل هو أبو أحيحة سعيد بن العاص وقيل: هو الوليد بن المغيرة. والله أعلم بأيهم كان.
2 في هذه الآية دليل على أن هناك فرقاً بين النبي والرسول لذكر الرسول في  الآية ثم النبي: {وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي} والذي عليه جمهور  أهل السنة والجماعة: أن كل رسول نبي إذ لا يرسل حتى يوحى إليه وينبّأ وليس  كل نبي رسولاً إذ ينبئه الله تعالى بما شاء ولا يرسله، وجاء في حديث أبي ذر  "إنّ عدد الرسل ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رسولاً أولهم آدم وآخرهم محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأن عدد الأنبياء مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألف نبي جمّ  غفير"
3 قال سليمان بن حرب إنّ (في) هنا هي بمعنى عند أي: ألقى الشيطان عند  قراءته ألقى في قلوب المشركين. ولـ (في) بمعنى عند نظير هو قوله تعالى  {ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين} أي: عندنا.
4 ما روي من خبر في قصة الغرانيق كله ضعيف ولم يثبت فيها حديث صحيح قط،  والذي ثبت في الصحيح هو قراءة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  لسورة النجم وسجوده وسجود المشركين معه والذي عصم منه صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو المعصوم أن ينطق بكلمة: تلك الغرانيق العلا.. الخ  وإنما نطق بها الشيطان وأسمعها المشركين للفتنة كما في التفسير المثبت فيه  رأي ابن جرير إمام المفسّرين رحمه الله تعالى.
5 قوله تعالى: {وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم} جائز أن يكونوا من المؤمنين ومن أهل الكتاب.
6 ومثبتهم على الهداية.
7 ومن الدين ومن كل ما جاء به النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
8 وعذاب يوم القيامة عذاب عظيم باعتبار أنه يوم لا ليلة له فهذا وجه العقم  لأنّ العقيم هو الذي لا يخلّف ولداً، ولما ذكر عذاب يوم القيامة تعيّن أن  يكون هو يوم بدر ومعنى عقمه: أنه لا خير فيه للمشركين ولم يحصلوا منه على  فائدة.
9 قالوا: الملك هو اتساع المقدور لمن له تدبير الأمور، وقيل في الآية إشارة إلى يوم بدر وهو بعيد ولا داعي إليه، ودلالة الآية تنفيه.
**************************
**{ وَٱلَّذِينَ   هَاجَرُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ثُمَّ قُتِلُوۤاْ أَوْ مَاتُواْ   لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ ٱللَّهُ رِزْقاً حَسَناً وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهُوَ خَيْرُ   ٱلرَّازِقِينَ } 58 { لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ مُّدْخَلاً يَرْضَوْنَهُ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ } 59 { ذٰلِكَ وَمَنْ عَاقَبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبَ بِهِ ثُمَّ بُغِيَ عَلَيْهِ لَيَنصُرَنَّهُ ٱللَّهُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ } 60 { ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُولِجُ ٱللَّيْلَ فِي ٱلنَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ ٱلنَّهَارَ فِي ٱللَّيْلِ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ } 61 { ذٰلِكَ   بِأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ   ٱلْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْعَلِيُّ ٱلْكَبِيرُ }62*

*شرح الكلمات:

والذين هاجروا: أي هجروا ديار الكفر وذهبوا إلى دار الإِيمان المدينة المنورة.

في سبيل الله: أي هجروا ديارهم لا لدنيا ولكن ليعبدوا الله وينصروا دينه وأولياءه.

ليرزقهم رزقاً حسناً: أي في الجنة إذ أرواحهم في حواصل طير خضر ترعى في الجنة.

ليدخلنهم مدخلا يرضونه: أي الجنة يوم القيامة.

ذلك: أي الأمر ذلك المذكور فاذكروه ولا تنسوه.

ثم بغى عليه: أي ظُلم بعد أن عاقب عدوه بمثل ما ظلم به.

يولج  الليل في النهار: أي يدخل جزءاً من الليل في النهار والعكس بحسب فصول   السنة كما أنه يومياً يدخل الليل في النهار إذا جاء النهار ويدخل النهار  في  الليل إذا جاء الليل.

بأن الله هو الحق: أي الإِله الحق الذي تجب عبادته دون سواه.

من دونه: أي من أصنام وأوثان وغيرها هو الباطل بعينه.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان حكم الله تعالى بين عباده فذكر تعالى ما حكم  به  لأهل الإِيمان والعمل الصالح وما حكم به لأهل الكفر والتكذيب، وذكر  هنا ما  حكم به لأهل الهجرة والجهاد فقال عز وجل: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ  1فِي  سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } أي خرجوا من ديارهم لأجل طاعة الله ونصرة دينه {  ثُمَّ  قُتِلُوۤاْ } من قِبلِ أعداء الله المشركين { أَوْ مَاتُواْ } حتف  أنوفهم  بدون قتل { لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ ٱللَّهُ رِزْقاً حَسَناً } في الجنة  إذا  أرواحهم في حواصل طير خضر ترعى في الجنة وتأوي إلى قناديل معلقة في  العرش {  لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ } يوم القيامة { مُّدْخَلاً 2يَرْضَوْنَهُ }  وهو الجنة،  وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهُوَ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّازِقِينَ }  أي لخير من  يرزق فما رزقهم به هو خير زرق وأطيبه وأوسعه. وقوله: {  وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ } عليم بعباده وبأعمالهم الظاهرة  والباطنة حليم يعفو  ويصفح عن بعض زلات عباده المؤمنين فيغفرها ويسترها  عليهم إذ لا يخلو العبد  من ذنب إلا من عصمهم الله من أنبيائه ورسله.

وقوله  تعالى: { ذٰلِكَ وَمَنْ عَاقَبَ 3} أي الأمر ذلك الذي بينت لكم، {  وَمَنْ  عَاقَبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبَ بِهِ } أي ومن أخذ من ظالمه بقدر ما  أخذ منه  قصاصاً، ثم المعاقب ظلم بعد ذلك من عاقبه فإن المظلوم أولاً  وآخراً تعهد  الله تعالى بنصره، وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ }  فيه إشارة  إلى ترغيب المؤمن في العفو عن أخيه إذا ظلمه فإن العفو خير من  المعاقبة  وهذا كقوله تعالى4{ وَجَزَآءُ  سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِّثْلُهَا  فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى  ٱللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ وَلَمَنِ ٱنتَصَرَ بَعْدَ  ظُلْمِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ مَا  عَلَيْهِمْ مِّن سَبِيلٍ } [الشورى:  40-41] وقوله: { ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ  ٱللَّهَ يُولِجُ ٱللَّيْلَ فِي ٱلنَّهَارِ  وَيُولِجُ ٱلنَّهَارَ فِي  ٱللَّيْلِ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ } أي  أن القادر على إدخال  الليل في النهار والنهار في الليل بحيث إذ جاء أحدهما  غاب الآخر، وإذا قصر  أحدهما طال الآخر والسميع لأقوال عباده البصير  بأعمالهم وأحوالهم قادر  على نصرة من بُغي عليه من أوليائه، وقوله تعالى: {  ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ  هُوَ ٱلْحَقُّ } أي المعبود الحق المستحق للعبادة،  وإن ما يدعون من دونه  من أصنام وأوثان هو الباطل أي ذلك المذكور من قدرة  الله وعلمه ونصرة  أوليائه كان لأن الله هو الإِله الحق وأن ما يعبدون من  دونه من آلهة هو  الباطل، وأن الله هو العلي على خلقه القاهر لهم المتكبر  عليهم الكبير  العظيم الذي ليس شيء أعظم منه.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان فضل الهجرة في سبيل الله حتى إنها تعدل 5الجهاد في سبيل الله.

2- جواز المعاقبة بشرط المماثلة، والعفو أولى من المعاقبة.

3- بيان مظاهر الربوبية من العلم والقدرة الموجبة لعبادة الله تعالى وحده وبطلان عبادة غيره.

4-  إثبات صفات الله تعالى: العلم والحلم والمغفرة والسمع والبصر والعفو   والعلو على الخلق والعظمة الموجبة لعبادته وترك عبادة من سواه.
___________________________
1 قيل: نزلت هذه الآية في عثمان بن مظعون وأبي سلمة بن عبد الأسد رضي الله  عنهما إذ ماتا بالمدينة مريضين فقال بعض الناس: من مات في سبيل الله أفضل  ممن مات حتف أنفه. كأنه يعني عثمان وعبد الله فنزلت هذه الآية مسوّية بين  المجاهد والمهاجر، ومن شواهد فضل المهاجر ما روي: أن فضالة بن عبيد صاحب  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان برودس أميراً على الأرباع  فجيىء بجنازتي رجلين أحدهما قتل والآخر متوفى فرأى ميل الناس مع جنازة  القتيل إلى حضرته فقال: أراكم أيها الناس تميلون مع القتيل فوالذي نفسي  بيده ما أبالي من أي حفرتيهما بعثت اقرأوا قول الله تعالى: {والذين  هاجروا..} الآية.
2 قرأ نافع: {مدخلا} بفتح الميم على أنه اسم مكان من دخل المجرّد، وقرأ  غيره مُدخلا بضم الميم: اسم مكان أيضاً من أدخله يدخله الرباعي مدخلا.
3 ذلك: في محل رفع على الخبرية، والمبتدأ مقدّر كما في التفسير. أي: الأمر  ذلك الذي قصصنا عليك والآية نزلت في حادثة خاصة قاتل فيها المسلمون في  الشهر الحرام فحزنوا لذلك، وكان قتالهم اضطرارياً لأن المشركين هم  البادئون.
4 الآية من سورة الشورى.
5 والرباط: كالهجرة، والجهاد، فقد روي عن سلمان الفارسي أنه مرّ برجال  مرابطين على حصن ببلاد الروم. وطال حصارهم للحصن، وإقامتهم عليه فقال لهم:  سمعت رسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: "من مات مرابطاً أجرى  الله تعالى عليه مثل ذلك الأجر وأجرى عليه الرزق وأمن من الفتانين" واقرأوا  إن شئتم: {والذين هاجروا} الآية.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (8)  
الحلقة (607)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 492الى صــــ 498)

**{ أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً فَتُصْبِحُ ٱلأَرْضُ مُخْضَرَّةً إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ } 63 { لَّهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ ٱلْحَمِيدُ } 64 { أَلَمْ   تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱلْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي   فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَيُمْسِكُ ٱلسَّمَآءَ أَن تَقَعَ عَلَى  ٱلأَرْضِ  إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِٱلنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 65 { وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ إِنَّ ٱلإِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ }66
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ألم تر: أي ألم تعلم.

مخضرة: أي بالعشب والكلأ والنبات.

الغني الحميد: الغني عن كل ما سواه المحمود في أرضه وسمائه.

سخر لكم ما في الأرض: أي سهل لكم تملكه والتصرف فيه والانتفاع به.

أحياكم: أي أوجدكم أحياء بعدما كنتم عدما.

لكفور: أي كثير الكفر والجحود لربِّه ونعمه عليه.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد بذكر مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة  قال  تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَرَ 1} يا رسولنا { أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ   ٱلسَّمَآءِ 2مَآءً } أي مطراً فتصبح الأرض بعد نزول المطر عليها مخضرة   بالعشب والنباتات والزروع، وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ 3} بعباده {   خَبِيرٌ } بما يصلحهم ويضرهم وينفعهم.

وقوله:  { لَّهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } أي خلقاً  وملكاً  وتصرفاً، { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ } عن خلقه {  ٱلْحَمِيدُ } أي  المحمود في الأرض والسماء بجميل صنعه وعظيم إنعامه وقوله  تعالى: { أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم 4مَّا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ }  من الدواب والبهائم  على اختلافها { وَٱلْفُلْكَ } أي وسخر لكم الفلك أي  السفن { تَجْرِي فِي  ٱلْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ } أي بإذنه وتسخيره، {  وَيُمْسِكُ ٱلسَّمَآءَ5 أَن  تَقَعَ عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ } أي كيلا تقع على  الأرض { إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ } أي  لا تقع إلا إذا أذن لها في ذلك وقوله: {  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِٱلنَّاسِ  لَرَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ } من مظاهر رأفته ورحمته بهم  تلك الرحمة المتجلية في كل  جانب من جوانب حياتهم في حملهم في إرضاعهم في  غذائهم في نومهم في يقظتهم  في تحصيل أرزاقهم في عفوه عن زلاتهم في عدم  تعجيل العقوبة لهم بعد  استحقاقهم لها في إرسال الرسل في إنزال الكتب  فسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا  إله إلا الله والله أكبر، وقوله تعالى: {  وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَحْيَاكُمْ }  بالإِنشاء والإِيجاد من العدم، ثم يميتكم  عند انتهاء آجالكم { ثُمَّ  يُحْيِيكُمْ } ويبعثكم ليجزيكم بكسبكم كل هذه  النعم يكفرها الإِنسان فيترك  ذكر ربه وشكره ويذكر غيره ويشكر سواه، فهذه  المظاهرلقدرة الرب وعلمه وحكمته  وتلك الآلاء والنعم الظاهرة والباطنة توجب  الإِيمان بالله وتحتم عبادته  وتوحيده وذكره وشكره، وتجعل عبادة غيره  سُخفاً وضلالاً عقلياً لا يُقادر  قدره ولا يُعرف مداه.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير التوحيد بذكر مقتضياته من القدرة والنعمة.

2- إثبات صفات الله تعالى: اللطيف الخبير الغني الحميد الرؤوف الرحيم المحيي المميت.

3- بيان إنعام الله وإفضاله على خلقه.

4- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في إمساك السماء أن تقع على الأرض، وفي الإِحياء والأماتة والبعث.
______________________________  ____
1 {ألم تر} الخطاب صالح لكل متأهل للرؤية من ذوي العقول، والاستفهام للحض  على الرؤية فهو كالأمر والفاء للتفريع إذ يتفرّع عن نزول المطر: صيرورة  الأرض مخضرّة بالنبات.
2 هذا انتقال إلى التذكير بمظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة  لتوحيده وشكره بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعد  الإيمان به حق الإيمان وتصديقه بكل ما جاء به ويدعو إليه.
3 لطيف في تدبيره للخلقة خبير في صنعه.. وهاتان الصفتان متجليتان في تدبيره تعالى للكون وصنعه فيه.
4 التسخير: معناه: التذليل للشيء حتى يصبح طوع المسخّر له وهو هنا بمعناه،  ويعني: تسهيل الانتفاع فيما هو خارج عن قدرة الإنسان بإرسال الرياح ونزول  الأمطار.
5 وجائز أن يراد بالسماء: ماؤها أي: المطر كقول الشاعر:
إذا نزل السماء بأرض قوم
رعيناه وإن كانوا غضابا
******************************  *
**{ لِّكُلِّ   أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا مَنسَكاً هُمْ نَاسِكُوهُ فَلاَ يُنَازِعُنَّكَ فِي   ٱلأَمْرِ وَٱدْعُ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ إِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ هُدًى مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } 67 { وَإِن جَادَلُوكَ فَقُلِ ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } 68 { ٱللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ } 69 { أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلأَرْضِ إِنَّ ذٰلِكَ فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذٰلِكَ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ } 70 { وَيَعْبُدُونَ   مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَاناً وَمَا لَيْسَ   لَهُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِن نَّصِيرٍ } 71 { وَإِذَا   تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِ  ٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ ٱلْمُنْكَرَ يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِٱلَّذِينَ  يَتْلُونَ  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَٰتِنَا قُلْ أَفَأُنَبِّئُكُ  م بِشَرٍّ مِّن  ذٰلِكُمُ  ٱلنَّارُ وَعَدَهَا ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَبِئْسَ  ٱلْمَصِيرُ }72
*

*شرح الكلمات:

جعلنا منسكاً: أي مكاناً يتعبدون فيه بالذبائح أو غيرها.

فلا ينازعنك: أي لا ينبغي أن ينازعوك.

هدىً مستقيم: أي دين مستقيم هو الإِسلام دين الله الحق.

في كتاب: هو اللوح المحفوظ.

ما لم ينزل به سلطاناً: أي حجة وبرهاناً.

المنكر: أي الإِنكار الدال عليه عبوس الوجه وتقطيبه.

يسطون: يبطشون.

بشر من ذلكم: هو النار.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان هداية الله تعالى لرسوله والمؤمنين ودعوة   المشركين إلى ذلك قال تعالى: { لِّكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا 1مَنسَكاً } أي   ولكل أمة من الأمم التي مضت والحاضرة أيضاً جعلنا لهم منسكاً أي مكاناً   يتنسكون فيه ويتعبدون { هُمْ 2نَاسِكُوهُ } أي الآن، فلا تلتفت إلى ما  يقوله  هؤلاء المشركون، ولا تقبل منهم منازعة في أمر واضح لا يقبل الجدل،  وذلك أن  المشركين انتقدوا ذبائح الهدي والضحايا أيام التشريق، واعترضوا  على تحريم  الميتة وقالوا كيف تأكلون ما تذبحون ولا تأكلون ما ذبح الله  بيمينه وقوله  تعالى لرسوله: { وَٱدْعُ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ } أي أعرض عن هذا  الجدل الفارغ  وادع إلى توحيد ربك وعبادته { إِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ هُدًى  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } أي  طريق قاصد هاد إلى الإِسعاد والاكمال وهو الإِسلام  وقوله: { وَإِن  جَادَلُوكَ 3} في بيان بعض المناسك والنسك فاتركهم فإنهم  جهلة لا يعلمون  وقل: { ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } أي وسيجزيكم  بذلك حسنة وسيئة {  ٱللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ } أي يقضي بينكم أيها  المشركون فيما كنتم فيه  تختلفون وعندها تعرفون المحق من المبطل منا وذلك  يوم القيامة.

وقوله  تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا 4فِي  ٱلسَّمَآءِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ } بلى إن الله يعلم كل ما في السماوات والأرض من  جليل ودقيق  وجليّ وخفي وكيف لا وهو اللطيف الخبير. { إِنَّ ذٰلِكَ فِي  كِتَابٍ } وهو  اللوح المحفوظ فكيف يجهل أو ينسى، و { إِنَّ ذٰلِكَ } أي  كتبه وحفظه في  كتاب المقادير { عَلَى ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ 5} أي هين سهل، لأنه  تعالى على كل  شيء قدير. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الأربع [67، 68، 69، 70]  وقوله تعالى: {  وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ  سُلْطَاناً } أي  ويعبد أولئك المشركون المجادلون في بعض المناسك أصناماً  لم ينزل الله تعالى  في جواز عبادتها حُجَّة ولا برهاناً بل ما هو إلا إفك  افتروه، ليس لهم به  علم ولا لآبائهم، وسوف يحاسبون على هذا الإِفك ويجزون  به في ساعة لا يجدون  فيها ولياً ولا نصيراً إذ هم ظالمون بشركهم بالله  آلهة مفتراة ويوم القيامة  ما للظالمين من نصير. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  [71] وأما قوله تعالى: {  وَإِذَا تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا  بَيِّنَاتٍ } يخبر تعالى عن أولئك  المشركين المجادلين بالباطل أنهم إذا  قرأ عليهم أحد المؤمنين آيات الله وهي  بينات في مدلولها تهدي إلى الحق  وإلى طريق مستقيم { تَعْرِفُ } يا رسولنا {  فِي وُجُوهِ ٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ ٱلْمُنْكَرَ6 } أي تتغيّر وجوههم ويظهر  عليها الإِنكار على  التالي عليهم الآيات { يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ 7} أي  يبطشون ويقعون بمن  يتلون عليهم آيات الله لهدايتهم وصلاحهم.

وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ  أَفَأُنَبِّئُكُ  م 8بِشَرٍّ مِّن ذٰلِكُمُ } أي قل لهم  يا رسولنا أفأنبكم بشر  من ذلك الذي تكرهون وهو من يتلون عليكم آيات الله  أنه النار التي وعدها  الله الذين كفروا أي من أمثالكم، وبئس المصير تصيرون  إليه النار إن لم  تتوبوا من شرككم وكفركم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن كل أمة من الأمم بعث الله فيها رسولاً وشرع لها عبادات تعبده بها.

2- استحسان ترك الجدال في البديهيات والإِعراض عن ما فيها.

3- تقرير علم الله تعالى بكل خفي وجلي وصغير وكبير في السماوات والأرض.

4- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر بتقرير الكتاب الحاوي لذلك وهو اللوح المحفوظ.

5- بيان شدة بغض المشركين للموحدين إذا دعوهم إلى التوحيد وذكروهم بالآيات.

6- مشروعية إغاظة الظالم بما يغيظه من القول الحق.
______________________________
1 سبق مثل هذا النزاع بين المؤمنين والمشركين في التذكية عند قول الله  تعالى من سورة الأنعام: {ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه} وقوله  تعالى: {فلا ينازعنك} معناه: أترك منازعتهم وأعرض عنهم ولا تلتفت إليهم.
2 سبق مثل هذه الآية في أوّل السورة وهو دال على أنّه لا إله إلا الله إذ وحدة التشريع تدل على وحدة المشرع عقلاً ولا تنتقض.
3 في الآية الكريمة أسلوب المتاركة إذا لم تنفع المجادلة لعدم استعداد الخصم لقبول الحق أو تعذر معرفته له.
4 الاستفهام تقريري بالنسبة للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  والجملة تحمل التسلية له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتخفيف مما  يلاقي من جدال المشركين وعنادهم.
5 أي: الفصل بين المختلفين ككتابة كل كائن في كتاب المقادير كل ذلك على الله يسير إذ هو تعالى لا يعجزه شيء، ويقول للشيء كن فيكون.
6 أي: الغضب والعبوس.
7 السطو: شدة البطش يقال: سطا به يسطو: إذا بطش وسواء كان ذلك بسب وشتم أو ضرب، وسطا عليه: إذا علاه ضرباً وشتماً.
8 {أفأنبّكم} الهمزة داخلة على محذوف أي: أتكرهون سماع القرآن ومن يقرأه  فأنا أنبّئكم بشر من ذلك الذي تأذّيتم به وكرهتموه؟ وقوله: {النار وعدها  الله الذين كفروا} الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً كأنهم قالوا: نبئنا  فقال: النار.. الخ.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*





تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحج - (9)  
الحلقة (608)
تفسير سورة الحج مكية   ومدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 498الى صــــ 503)

**{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلنَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَٱسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ   مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ لَن يَخْلُقُواْ ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ ٱجْتَمَعُواْ لَهُ   وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ ٱلذُّبَابُ شَيْئاً لاَّ يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ   ٱلطَّالِبُ وَٱلْمَطْلُوبُ } 73 { مَا قَدَرُواْ ٱللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } 74 { ٱللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ } 75 { يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَإِلَى ٱللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ ٱلأُمُورُ }76
*

*شرح الكلمات:

ضرب مثل: أي جعل مثل هو ما تضمنه قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ.. الخ }.

لن يخلقوا ذباباً: أي لن يستطيعوا خلق ذبابة وهي أحقر الحيوانات تتخلق من العفونات.

ولو اجتمعوا: أي على خلقه فإنهم لا يقدرون، فكيف إذا لم يجتمعوا فهم أعجز.

لا يستنقذوه منه: أي لا يستردوه منه وذلك لعجزهم.

ضعف الطالب والمطلوب: أي العابد والمعبود.

ما قدروا الله حق قدره: أي ما عظم المشركون الله تعالى حق قدره أي عظمته.

يصطفي من الملائكة رسلاً: أي يجتبي ويختار كجبريل.

ومن الناس: كمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في الدعوة إلى التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك والمشركين  يقول  تعالى: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ضُرِبَ 1مَثَلٌ فَٱسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ }  أي يا  أيها المشركون بالله آلهة أصناماً ضرب لآلهتكم في حقارتها وضعفها  وقلة  نفعها مثل رائع فاستمعوا له. وبينه بقوله: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  تَدْعُونَ مِن  دُونِ ٱللَّهِ } من أوثان وأصنام { لَن يَخْلُقُواْ  ذُبَاباً2 } وهو أحقر  حيوان وأخبث أي اجتمعوا واتحدوا متعاونين على خلقه،  أو لم يجتمعوا له فإنهم  لا يقدرون على خلقه وشيء آخر وهو إن يسلب الذاب  الحقير شيئاً من طيب  آلهتكم التي تضمّخونها به، لا تستطيع آلهتكم أن  تسترده منه فما أضعفها إذاً  وما أحقرها إذا كان الذباب أقدر منها وأعز  وأمنع.

وقوله  تعالى: { ضَعُفَ ٱلطَّالِبُ وَٱلْمَطْلُوبُ 3} أي ضعف الصنم والذباب  معاً  كما ضعف العابد المشرك والمعبود الصنم { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ  عَزِيزٌ }  أي قوي قادر على كل شيء عزيز غالب لا يمانع في أمر يريده فكيف  ساغ  للمشركين أن يؤلهوا غيره ويعبدونه معه ويجعلونه له مثلاً. هذا ما دلت  عليه  الآيتان الأولى [73] والثانية [74] وقوله تعالى: { ٱللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي  4مِنَ  ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ } هذا رد على المشركين  عندما  قالوا:{ أَءُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ ٱلذِّكْرُ مِن بَيْنِنَا } [ص: 8]  وقالوا:{ أَبَعَثَ ٱللَّهُ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً } [الإسراء:  94] فأخبر تعالى  أنه يصطفي أي يختار من الملائكة رسلاً كما اختار جبرائيل  وميكائيل، ومن  الناس كما اختار نوحاً وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمدا صلى الله  عليه وسلم، {  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ 5} لأقوال عباده طيبها وخبيثها {  بَصِيرٌ }  بأعمالهم صالحها وفاسدها وعلمه بخلقه وبصره بأحوالهم وحاجاتهم  اقتضى أن  يصطفي منهم رسلاً وقوله: { يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا   خَلْفَهُمْ } أي ما بين أيدي رسله من الملائكة ومن الناس وما خلفهم ماضياً   ومستقبلاً إذ علمه أحاط بكل شيء فلذا حق له أن يختار لرسالاته من يشاء   فكيف يصح الإِعتراض عليه لولا سفه المشركين وجهالاتهم وقوله تعالى: {   وَإِلَى ٱللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ ٱلأُمُورُ } هذا تقرير لما تضمنته الجملة السابقة   من أن لله الحق المطلق في إرسال الرسل من الملائكة أو من الناس ولا  إعتراض  عليه في ذلك إذ مرد الأمور كلها إليه بدءاً ونهاية إذ هو ربّ كل  شيء  ومليكه لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان.

2- التنديد بالشرك وبطلانه وبيان سفه المشركين.

3- ما قدر الله حق قدره من سوى به أحقر مخلوقاته وجعل له من عباده جزءاً وشبهاً ومثلاً.

4- إثبات الرسالات6 للملائكة وللناس معاً.

5-  ذكر صفات الجلال والكمال لله تعالى المقتضية لربوبيته والموجبة  لألوهيته  وهي القوة والعزة، والسمع والبصر لكل شيء وبكل شيء والعلم بكل  شيء.
______________________________  __
1  ضرب المثل: هو ذكره وبيانه، واستعير الضرب للقول والذكر تشبيها بوضع  الشيء  بشدّة، وهو تعبير شائع في اللغة العربية، والمثل هنا تشبيه تمثيلي،  إذ هو  تشبيه أصنامهم في عجزها وحقارتها بالذباب في عجزه وحقارته وضمنه  الإنكار  الشديد عليهم في تشبيه أصنامهم بالله عز وجل إذ عبدوها بعبادته  وألهوها  تأليهه عز وجل.
2 الذباب: اسم واحد للذكر والأنثى والجمع والقليل: أذبة  والأكثر ذبان  والواحدة ذبابة، ولا يقال ذبّانة بالتشديد وكسر الذال،  والمذّبة: آلة لذب  الذّبان وذباب السيف: طرفه الذي يضرب به.
3 قيل: الطالب: الآلهة، والمطلوب: الذباب، والعكس صحيح، وجائز أن يكون الطالب: عابد الصنم، والمطلوب: الصنم.
4  الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً ابتدائيا، والإخبار بجملة يصطفي بدل: نصطفي   لإفادة الاختصاص أي: هنا الاصطفاء خاص به تعالى لعظيم علمه وحكمته.
5 الجملة تعليلية، وجملة يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم، مقررة لها وتفيد الدعوة إلى مراقبة الله عزّ وجلّ.
6  في العبارة بعض الخفاء، والمقصود هو أنّ الله يصطفي من الملائكة مثل  جبريل  وميكائيل فيرسلهم إلى من يصطفي من الناس وهم الأنبياء، وفي الآية رد  على  المعترضين على الوحي الإلهي لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
**
******************************  ****
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱرْكَعُواْ وَٱسْجُدُواْ وَاعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمْ وَٱفْعَلُواْ ٱلْخَيْرَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } 77 { وَجَاهِدُوا   فِي ٱللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ ٱجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ   فِي ٱلدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ  سَمَّاكُمُ  ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ مِن قَبْلُ وَفِي هَـٰذَا لِيَكُونَ ٱلرَّسُولُ  شَهِيداً  عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَآءَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ فَأَقِيمُواْ  ٱلصَّلاَةَ  وَآتُواْ ٱلزَّكَـاةَ وَٱعْتَصِمُواْ بِٱللَّهِ هُوَ  مَوْلاَكُمْ فَنِعْمَ  ٱلْمَوْلَىٰ وَنِعْمَ ٱلنَّصِيرُ }78
*

*شرح الكلمات:

واعبدوا ربكم: أي أطيعوه في أمره ونهيه في تعظيم هو غاية التعظيم وذل له هو غاية الذل.

وافعلوا الخير: أي من كل ما انتدبكم الله لفعله ورغبكم فيه من صالح الأقوال والأعمال.

لعلكم تفلحون: أي كي تفوزوا بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.

حق جهاده: أي الجهاد الحق الذي شرعه الله تعالى وأمر به وهو جهاد الكفر والشيطان والنفس والهوى.

اجتباكم: أي اختاركم لحمل دعوة الله إلى الناس كافة.

من حرج: أي من ضيق وتكليف لا يطاق.

ملة أبيكم: أي الزموا ملة أبيكم إبراهيم وهي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له.

وفي هذا: أي القرآن.

اعتصموا بالله: أي تمسكوا بدينه وثقوا في نصرته وحسن مثوبته.

ونعم النصير: أي هو تعالى نعم النصير أي الناصر لكم.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  تقرير العقيدة بأقسامها الثلاثة: التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء،  نادى  الربّ تبارك وتعالى المسلمين بعنوان الإِيمان فقال: { يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ } أي ما من آمنتم بالله رباً وبمحمد رسولاً وبالإِسلام  ديناً، {  ٱرْكَعُواْ وَٱسْجُدُواْ 1} أمرهم بإقام الصلاة { وَاعْبُدُواْ  رَبَّكُمْ }  أي أطيعوه فيما أمركم به وفيما نهاكم عنه معظمين له غاية  التعظيم خاشعين له  غاية الخشوع { وَٱفْعَلُواْ ٱلْخَيْرَ } من كل ما  انتدبكم الله إليه  ورغبكم فيه من أنواع البر وضروب العبادات { لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ } أي  لتتأهلوا بذلك للفلاح هو الذي هو الفوز بالجنة بعد  النجاة من النار.

وقوله:  { وَجَاهِدُوا 2فِي ٱللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ3 } أي أمرهم أيضاً  بأمر هام وهو  جهاد الكفار حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله ومعنى حق  جهاده أي كما  ينبغي الجهاد من استفراغ الجهد والطاقة كلها نفساً ومالاً  ودعوة وقوله: {  وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ } هذه  مِنَّة ذكّر بها  تعالى المؤمنين حتى يشكروا الله بفعل ما أمرهم به أي لم  يضيق عليكم فيما  أمركم به بل وسع فجعل التوبة لكل ذنب، وجعل الكفارة لبعض  الذنوب، ورخص  للمسافر والمريض في قصر الصلاة والصيام، ولمن لم يجد الماء  أو عجز عن  استعماله في التيمُم.

وقوله:  { مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ 4} أي الزموا ملة أبيكم وقوله: {  هُوَ  سَمَّاكُمُ 5ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ } أي الله جل جلاله هو الذي سماهم  المسلمين في  الكتب السابقة وفي القرآن وهو معنى قوله: { هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ  ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ  مِن قَبْلُ وَفِي هَـٰذَا } أي القرآن وقوله: { لِيَكُونَ  ٱلرَّسُولُ  شَهِيداً عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَآءَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ }  أي اجتباكم  أيها المؤمنون لدينه الإِسلامي وسماكم المسلمين ليكون الرسول  شهيداً عليكم  يوم القيامة بأنه قد بلغكم ما أرسل به إليكم وتكونوا أنتم  شهداء حينئذ على  الرسل أجمعين أنهم قد بلغوا أممهم ما أرسلوا به إليهم  وعليه فاشكروا هذا  الإِنعام والإِكرام لله تعالى { فَأَقِيمُواْ  ٱلصَّلاَةَ 6وَآتُواْ  ٱلزَّكَـاةَ وَٱعْتَصِمُواْ بِٱللَّهِ } أي تمسكوا  بشرعه عقيدة وعبادة  وخلقاً وأدباًَ وقضاءاً وحكماً، وقوله تعالى: { هُوَ  مَوْلاَكُمْ } أي  سيدكم ومالك أمركم { فَنِعْمَ ٱلْمَوْلَىٰ } هو سبحانه  وتعالى { وَنِعْمَ  ٱلنَّصِيرُ } أي الناصر لكم ما دمتم أولياءه تعيشون على  الإِيمان والتقوى.
هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- فضيلة الصلاة وشرف العبادة وفعل الخير.

2- مشروعية السجود عند تلاوة هذه الآية { وَٱفْعَلُواْ ٱلْخَيْرَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }.

3- فضل الجهاد في سبيل الله وهو جهاد الكفار، وأن لا تأخذ المؤمن في الله لومة لائم.

4-  فضيلة 7هذه الأمة المسلمة حيث أعطيت ثلاثاً لم يعطها إلا نبي كان يقال   للنبي عليه السلام اذهب فليس عليك حرج فقال الله لهذه الأمة: { وَمَا   جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ } وكان يقال للنبي عليه السلام   أنت شهيد على قومك وقال الله: { وَتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَآءَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ }   وكان يقال للنبي سل تعطه وقال الله لهذه الأمة:{ ٱدْعُونِيۤ أَسْتَجِبْ  لَكُمْ } [غافر: 60] دل على هذا قوله تعالى: { هُوَ ٱجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا  جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ }.

5- فرضية الصلاة، والزكاة، والتمسك بالشريعة.
______________________________  __
1 خصّ الركوع والسجود من بين أركان الصلاة لأنهما أشرف أجزائها وأدل على خضوع العبد لربّه وذلته له.
2 هذا من ذكر العام بعد الخاص، والعبادة: الطاعة ولكن مع غاية التعظيم والحبّ للمطاع.
3 الجهاد هنا: قتال الكفار المعتدين والمانعين لدعوة الله وصد الناس عنها  والعلّة فيه إكمال البشر وإسعادهم بالإسلام لله تعالى و {في} في قوله {في  الله} : تعليلية أي: لأجل الله أي: لإعلاء كلمة الله تعالى، وفي الحديث  الصحيح: "من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا فهو في سبيل الله".
4 هذا كقوله تعالى: {اتقوا الله حق تقاته} فإنه مخصوص بالاستطاعة وقوله  بعد: {وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج} مخصّصٌ له أيضاً، ويدخل في الأمر  بالجهاد هنا: جهاد النفس والشيطان، وكلمة الحق عند من ينكرها لحديث "كلمة  عدل عند سلطان جائر".
5 الملّة: الدين والشريعة ونصب: {ملة} : بإلزموا ونحوه، والخطاب للعرب إذ  إبراهيم أبو العرب المستعربة قاطبة، وهو أيضاً أبو أهل الكتاب وأبّ كل موحد  أبوّة تشريف وإتباع وتعظيم.
6 قوله تعالى {فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة} بعد ذكر المنن إشارة صريحة إلى  وجوب شكر الله تعالى على نعمه، وما شكر الله تعالى من لم يقم الصلاة ويؤت  الزكاة كما أن من لم يتمسك بدين الله كافر غير شاكر.
7 ذكر هذا ابن جرير الطبري رواية عن معمر وقتادة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (1)  
الحلقة (609)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 504الى صــــ 508)

الجزء الثامن عشر
سورة المؤمنون
مكية
وآياتها مائة وثماني عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**{ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ } 1 { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاَتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ } 2 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ ٱللَّغْوِ مُّعْرِضُونَ } 3 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَـاةِ فَاعِلُونَ } 4 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ } 5 { إِلاَّ عَلَىٰ أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ } 6 { فَمَنِ ٱبْتَغَىٰ وَرَآءَ ذٰلِكَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْعَادُونَ } 7 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ } 8 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ } 9 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْوَارِثُونَ } 10 { ٱلَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ ٱلْفِرْدَوْسَ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }11
*

*شرح الكلمات:

قد أفلح المؤمنون: أي فاز قطعاً بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة المؤمنون.

في صلاتهم خاشعون: أي ساكنون متطامنون لا يتلفتون بعين ولا قلب وهم بين يدي ربهم.

عن اللغو معرضون: اللغو كل ما لا رِضىً فيه لله من قول وعمل وتفكير، معرضون أي منصرفون عنه.

للزكاة فاعلون: أي مؤدون.

لفروجهم حافظون: أي صائنون لها عن النظر إليها لا يكشفونها وعن إتيان الفاحشة.

أو ما ملكت أيمانهم: من الجواري والسَّراري إن وجدن.

فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك: أي طلب ما دون زوجته وجاريته المملوكة شرعياً.

فأولئك هم العادون: أي الظالمون المعتدون على حدود الشرع.

راعون: أي حافظون لأماناتهم وعهودهم.

الفردوس1: أعلى درجة في الجنة في أعلى جنة.

معنى الآيات:

قوله  تعالى: { قَدْ أَفْلَحَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ }2 يخبر تعالى وهو الصادق  الوعد  بفلاح المؤمنين وقد بين تعالى في آية آل عمران معنى الفلاح وهو  الفوز  بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة ووصف هؤلاء المؤمنين المفلحين بصفات  من جمعها  متصفاً بها فقد ثبت له الفلاح وأصبح من الوارثين الذين يرثون  الفردوس  يخلدون فيها وتلك الصفات هي:

(1)  الخشوع في الصلاة بأن يسكن فيها المصلي فلا يلتفت فيها برأسه ولا  بطرفه  ولا بقلبه مع رقة قلب ودموع عين وهذه أكمل حالات الخشوع في الصلاة،  ودونها  أن يطمئن ولا يتلفت برأسه ولا بعينه ولا بقلبه في أكثرها. هذه  الصفة تضمنها  قوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاَتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ  }3.

(2)  إعراضهم عن اللغو وهو كل قول وعمل وفكر لم يكن فيه لله تعالى إذن به  ولا  رضى فيه ومعنى إعراضهم عنه: إنصرافهم عنه وعدم التفاتهم إليه، وقد  تضمن هذه  الصفة قوله تعالى: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ ٱللَّغْوِ  مُّعْرِضُونَ }.

(3)  فعلهم الزكاة أي أداؤهم لفريضة الزكاة الواجبة من أموالهم الناطقة   كالمواشي والصامتة كالنقدين والحبوب والثمار، وفعلهم لكل ما يزكي النفس من   الصالحات وقد تضمن هذه الصفة قوله تعالى: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَـاةِ   فَاعِلُونَ }.

(4)  حفظ فروجهم من كشفها ومن وطء غير الزوج أو الجارية المملوكة بوجه شرعي  وقد  تضمن هذه الصفة قوله تعالى: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ  إِلاَّ عَلَىٰ أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  فَإِنَّهُمْ  غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ } في إتيان أزواجهم وما ملكت أيمانهم، ولكن  اللوم  والعقوبة على من طلب هذا المطلب من غير زوجه وجاريته {  فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْعَادُونَ } أي الظالمون المعتدون حيث تجاوزوا ما  أحل الله لهم ما حرم  عليهم.

(5)  مراعاة الأمانات والعهود بمعنى محافظتهم على ما ائتمنوا عليه من قول  أو  عمل ومن ذلك سائر التكاليف الشرعية حتى الغسل من الجنابة فإنه من  الأمانة  وعلى عهودهم وسائر عقودهم الخاصة والعامة فلا خيانة ولا نكث ولا  خُلْف وقد  تضمن هذا قوله تعالى: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ  وَعَهْدِهِمْ  رَاعُونَ } أي حافظون.
(6) المحافظة على  الصلوات الخمس بأدائها في أوقاتها المحددة لها فلا  يقدمونها ولا يؤخرونها  مع المحافظة على شروطها من طهارة الخبث وطهارة  الحدث وإتمام ركوعها وسجودها  واستكمال أكثر سننها وآدابها وقد تضمن هذه  الصفة قوله تعالى: {  وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ  }.

فهذه  ست صفات إجمالاً وسبع صفات تفصيلاً فمن اتصف بها كمل إيمانه وصدق  عليه اسم  المؤمن وكان من المفلحين الوارثين للفردوس الأعلى جعلنا الله  تعالى منهم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب الخشوع في الصلاة.

2-  تحريم نكاح المتعة لأن المتمتع بها ليست زوجة لأنها لا ترث ولا تورث  بخلاف  الزوجة فإنها لها الربع والثمن، ولزوجها النصف والربع، لأن نكاح  المتعة هو  النكاح إلى أجل معين قد يكون شهراً أو أكثر أو أقل.

3- تحريم العادة السريّة وهي نكاح اليد وسحاق المرأة لأن ذلك ليس بنكاح زوجة ولا جارية مملوكة.

4- وجوب أداء الزكاة ووجوب حفظ الأمانات ووجوب الوفاء بالعهود ووجوب المحافظة على الصلوات.

5-  تقرير حكم التوارث بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار فأهل الجنة يرثون منازل  أهل  النار وأهل النار يرثون منازل أهل الجنة اللهم اجعلنا من الوارثين  الذين  يرثون الفردوس.
______________________________  __
1 أخرج مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "فإذا سألتم  الله فسلوه الفردوس فإنه أوسط الجنة وأعلى الجنة ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة".
2 روى أحمد والترمذي والنسائي عن عمر بن الخطاب قوله: كان رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا نزل عليه الوحي نسمع عند وجهه كدوي النحل  فلبثنا ساعة فاستقبل القبلة ورفع يديه وقال: اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا وأكرمنا  ولا تهنا وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا وارض عنا وأرضنا ثم  قال: لقد أنزل عليّ عشر آيات من أقامهن دخل الجنة: {قد فلح المؤمنون} حتى  ختم العشر.
3 كان السلف الصالح إذا قام أحدهم في صلاته يهاب الرحمن أن يمدّ بصره إلى  شيء وأن يحدث نفسه بشيء من الدنيا، وأبصر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ رجلا يعبث بلحيته في الصلاة فقال: "لو خشع قلب هذا لخشعت جوارحه"  والجمهور على أن الخشوع في الصلاة أحد فرائضها.
**************************

**{ وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنْسَانَ مِن سُلاَلَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ } 12 { ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ } 13 { ثُمَّ   خَلَقْنَا ٱلنُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً   فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا ٱلْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ   أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَالِقِينَ } 14 { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذٰلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ } 15 { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ تُبْعَثُونَ }16
*

*شرح الكلمات:

من سلالة: السلالة ما يستل من الشيء والمراد بها هنا ما استل من الطين لخلق آدم.

نطفة في قرار مكين: النطفة قطرة الماء أي المني الذي يفرزه الفحل، والقرار المكين الرحم المصون.

العلقة: الدم المتجمد الذي يعلق بالإِصبع لو حاول أحد أن يرفعه بأصبعه كمح البيض1.

والمضغة: قطعة لحم قدر ما يمضغ الآكل.

خلقاً آخر: أي غير تلك المضغة إذ بعد نفخ الروح فيها صارت إنساناً.

أحسن الخالقين: أي الصانعين فالله يصنع والناس يصنعون والله أحسن الصانعين.

معنى الآيات:

يخبر  تعالى عن خلقه الإِنسان آدم وذريته وفي ذلك تتجلى مظاهر قدرته وعلمه   وحكمته والتي أوجبت عبادته وطاعته ومحبته وتعظيمه وتقديره فقال: {  وَلَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنْسَانَ 2} يعني آدم عليه السلام { مِن سُلاَلَةٍ  مِّن طِينٍ  } أي من خلاصة طين جمعه فأصبح كالحمإ المسنون فاستل منه خلاصته  ومنها خلق  آدم ونفخ فيه من روحه فكان بشراً سوياً ولله الحمد والمنة  قوله: { ثُمَّ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ } أي ثم جعلنا  الإِنسان الذي هو  ولد آدم نطفة من صُلْبِ آدم { فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ } هو  رحم حواء { ثُمَّ  خَلَقْنَا ٱلنُّطْفَةَ } المنحدرة من صلب آدم {  عَلَقَةً } أي قطعة دم  جامدة تعلق بالإِصبع لو حاول الإِنسان أن يرفعها  بإصبعه، { فَخَلَقْنَا  ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً } وهي قطعة لحم قدر ما يمضغ  الآكل، { فَخَلَقْنَا  ٱلْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا 3ٱلْعِظَامَ  لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ  خَلْقاً آخَرَ 4} أي إنساناً آخر غير آدم  الأب، وهكذا خلق الله عز وجل آدم  وذريته، { فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ  ٱلْخَالِقِينَ }. وقد يصدق هذا على  كون الإِنسان هو خلاصة عناصر شتى  استحالت إلى نطفة الفحل ثم استحالت إلى  علقة فمضغة فنفخ فيها الروح فصارت  إنساناً آخر بعد أن كانت جماداً لا روح  فيها وقوله تعالى: { فَتَبَارَكَ  ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَالِقِينَ } فأثنى  الله تعالى على نفسه بما هو أهله  أي تعاظم أحسن الصانعين، إذ لا خالق إلا  هو ويطلق لفظ الخلق على الصناعة  فحسن التعبير بلفظ أحسن الخالقين.

وقوله  تعالى: { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذٰلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ } أي بعد  خلقنا لكم  تعيشون المدة التي حددناها لكم ثم تموتون، { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ  يَوْمَ  ٱلْقِيَامَةِ تُبْعَثُونَ } أحياء للحساب والجزاء لتحيوا حياة  أبدية لا  يعقبها موت ولا فناء ولا بلاء.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته.

2- بيان خلق الإِنسان والأطوار التي يمر بها.

3- بيان مآل الإِنسان بعد خلقه.

4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي أنكرها الملاحدة والمشركون.
______________________________  _
1 هذه الجملة معطوفة على جملة: {قد أفلح} فهي من عطف جملة ابتدائية على  مثلها: وهي كعطف قصة على أخرى، وهذا شروع في الاستدلال على التوحيد والبعث  والجزاء بمظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة، وهي مقتضية لعقيدة كل من التوحيد  والبعث الآخر حيث أنكرهما وكذّب بهما المشركون.
2 جائز أن يكون المراد بالإنسان آدم، وأن يكون أحد ذريته إذ السلالة: الشيء المستل أي: المنتزع من غيره فالطينة مستلة من مادة الطين.
والمنيّ مستل كذلك من مادة ما يفرزه جهاز الهضم من الغذاء حين يصير دماً،  وهذه السلالة مخرجة من الطين لأنها من الأغذية، والأغذية أصلها من الأرض  وقوله تعالى: {ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين} هذا طور آخر للخلق وهو طور  اختلاط السلالتين في الرحم، وسميت النطفة نطفة: لأنها تنطف أي: تقطر في  الرحم في قناة معروفة وهي القرار المكين.
3 وقد أثبت علم الأجنة والشريح أن النطفة في طورها الثاني تعلق بجدار الرحم  طيلة طورها الثاني فهي بمعنى عالقة ولا منافاة بين كونها علقة وعالقة.
4 في الحديث الصحيح: "إن أحدكم ليجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوماً نطفة،  ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه  الروح..} الحديث فإذا نفخ فيه الروح تهيأ للحياة والنماء وإليه الإشارة  بقوله تعالى: {ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر} وروي أن يهود يزعمون أن العزل هو  الموؤدة الصغرى، وأن عليّا رد هذا وقال: لا تكون موؤودة حتى تمر عليها  التارات السبع أي: الأطوار التي في هذه الآية.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (2)  
الحلقة (610)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 509الى صــــ 513)

**{ وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعَ طَرَآئِقَ وَمَا كُنَّا عَنِ ٱلْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ } 17 { وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنَّٰهُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَٰدِرُونَ } 18 { فَأَنشَأْنَا لَكُمْ بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ مِّن نَّخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ لَّكُمْ فِيهَا فَوَاكِهُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ } 19 { وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُ مِن طُورِ سَيْنَآءَ تَنبُتُ بِٱلدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِّلآكِلِيِنَ } 20 { وَإِنَّ   لَكُمْ فِي ٱلأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً نُّسْقِيكُمْ مِّمَّا فِي بُطُونِهَا   وَلَكُمْ فيِهَا مَنَافِعُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ } 21 { وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى ٱلْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ }22
*

*شرح الكلمات:

سبع طرائق: أي سبع سماوات كل سماء يقال لها طريقة لأن بعضها مطروق فوق بعض.

ماء بقدر: أي بمقدار معين لا يزيد ولا ينقص.

من طور سيناء: جبل يقال له جبل طور سيناء.

تنبت بالدهن: أي تنبت بثمر فيه الدهن وهو الزيت.

وصبغ للآكلين: أي يغمس الآكل فيه اللقمة ويأكلها.

في الأنعام لعبرة: الأنعام الإِبل والبقر والغنم والعبرة فيها تحصل لمن تأمل خلقها ومنافعها.

مما في بطونها: أي من اللبن.

منافع كثيرة: كالوبر والصوف واللبن والركوب.

ومنها تأكلون: أي من لحومها.

تحملون: أي تركبون الإِبل في البر وتركبون السفن في البحر.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في ذكر نعمه 1تعالى على الإِنسان لعل هذا الإنسان يذكر  فيشكر  فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعَ2 طَرَآئِقَ }  أي سموات  سماء فوق سماء أي طريقة فوق طريقة وطبقاً فوق طبق وقوله تعالى: {  وَمَا  كُنَّا عَنِ ٱلْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ } أي ولم نكن غافلين عن خلقنا  وبذلك  انتظم الكون والحياة، وإلا لخرب كل شيء وفسد وقوله تعالى: {  وَأَنزَلْنَا  مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً بِقَدَرٍ } هو ماء المطر أي بكميات  على قدر الحاجة  وقوله { فَأَسْكَنَّٰهُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ 3وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ  ذَهَابٍ بِهِ  لَقَٰدِرُونَ * فَأَنشَأْنَا لَكُمْ بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ } أي  أوجدنا لكم به  بساتين من نخيل وأعناب { لَّكُمْ فِيهَا } أي في تلك  البساتين { فَوَاكِهُ4  كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ } أي ومن تلك  الفواكه تأكلون وذكر النخيل  والعنب دون غيرهما لوجودهما بين العرب فهم  يعرفونهما أكثر من غيرهما  فالنخيل بالمدينة والعنب بالطائف.

وقوله:  { وَشَجَرَةً5 تَخْرُجُ مِن طُورِ سَيْنَآءَ } أي وأنبت لكم به  شجرة  الزيتون وهي { تَنبُتُ 6بِٱلدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِّلآكِلِيِنَ }  فبزيتها يدهن  ويؤتدم فتصبغ اللقمة به وتؤكل. وقوله: { وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي  ٱلأَنْعَامِ  لَعِبْرَةً } فتأملوها في خلقها وحياتها ومنافعها تعبرون بها  إلى الإِيمان  والتوحيد والطاعة. وقوله: { نُّسْقِيكُمْ 7مِّمَّا فِي  بُطُونِهَا } من  ألبان تخرج من بين فرث ودم، وقوله: { وَلَكُمْ فيِهَا  مَنَافِعُ كَثِيرَةٌ }  كصوفها ووبرها ولبنها وأكل لحومها. وقوله: {  وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى  ٱلْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ } وعلى بعضها كالإِبل تحملون  في البر وعلى السفن في  البحر، أفلا تشكرون لله هذه النعم فتذكروه وتشكروه  أليست هذه النعم موجبة  لشكر المنعم بها فيُعبد ويوحد في عبادته؟.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان قدرة الله تعالى وعظمته في خلق السماوات طرائق وعدم غفلته عن سائر خلقه فسار كل شيء لما خلق له فثبت الكون وانتظمت الحياة.

2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى في إنزال الماء بقدر وإسكانه في الأرض وعدم إذهابه مما يوجب الشكر لله تعالى على عباده.

3- بيان منافع الزيت8 حيث هو للدهن والائتدام والإِستصباح.

4-  فضل الله على العباد في خلق الأنعام والسفن للانتفاع بالأنعام في جوانب   كثيرة منها، وفي السفن للركوب عليها وحمل السلع والبضائع من إقليم إلى   إقليم.

5- وجوب شكر الله تعالى على انعامه وذلك بالإِيمان به وعبادته وتوحيده فيها.
_____________________________
1 وفي ذكر أدلة التوحيد إذ تقدم الاستدلال على التوحيد بخلق الإنسان وهذا استدلال بخلق العدالة العلوية.
2 الطرائق: جمع طريقة، وهي اسم للطريق تذكر وتؤنث فهل المراد بها هنا طرق  الملائكة أو طرق سير الكواكب وهو سمتها وما تجري فيه أو هي السبع السموات،  ومعنى طرائق: أن بعضها فوق بعض من قولهم طارق بين ثوبين جعل أحدهما فوق  الثاني، ويكون المعنى طباقا وهذا هو الراجح. والله أعلم.
3 {أسكناه في الأرض} منه ما هو ظاهر كماء الأودية، والأنهار، ومنه ما هو  باطن، وهو المياه الجوفية، وإن الله تعالى على ذهابه من ظاهر الأرض كباطنها  قدير، ويومها تهلك البشرية، وهذه الآية كقوله: {قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم  غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماء معين} .
4 جمع فاكهة وهي: ما يؤكل تفكّهاً بآكله أي: تلذّذا بطعمه من غير قصد القوت، وما يؤكل لأجل الطعام يقال له: طعام ولا يقال له فاكهة.
5 وشجرة: معطوفة على جنات أي: وأخرجنا لكم به شجرة.
6 الباء في {بالدهن} للمصاحبة نحو: خرج زيد بسلامة أي: مصحوباً بسلامة.
7 قرىء {نسقيكم} بضم النون من أسقاه، وبفتحها من سقاه كذا.
8 في الآية إشارة إلى أن شجر الزيتون أول ما وجد على الأرض وُجد بطور سيناء  ثم تناقله الناس من إقليم إلى آخر، فقوله {تخرج من طور سيناء} إعلام بأول  منبت لها.
******************************  **
**{ وَلَقَدْ   أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يٰقَوْمِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ   مَا لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ } 23 { فَقَالَ   ٱلْمَلأُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَوْمِهِ مَا هَـٰذَا إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ   مِّثْلُكُمْ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ   لأَنزَلَ مَلاَئِكَةً مَّا سَمِعْنَا بِهَـٰذَا فِيۤ آبَآئِنَا   ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 24 { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ فَتَرَبَّصُواْ بِهِ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ } 25 { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱنصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ }26
*

*شرح الكلمات:

اعبدوا الله: أي وحدوه بالعبادة إذ ليس لكم من إله غيره.

أفلا تتقون: أي أتعبدون معه غيره فغلا تخافون غضبه وعقابه.

الملأ: أي أعيان البلاد وكبراء القوم.

ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم: أي ما نوح إلا بشر مثلكم فكيف تطيعونه بقبول ما يدعوكم إليه.

أن يتفضل عليكم: أي يسودكم ويصبح آمراً ناهياً بينكم.

ولو شاء الله لأنزل ملائكة: أي لو شاء الله إرسال رسول لأنزل ملائكة رسلا.

رجل به جنة: أي مصاب بمس من جنون.

فتربصوا به حتى حين: أي فلا تسمعوا له ولا تطيعوه وانتظروا به هلاكه أو شفاءه.

معنى الآيات:

هذا  السياق بداية عدة قصص ذكرت على إثر قصة بدأ خلق الإِنسان الأول آدم  عليه  السلام فقال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً } 1أي قبلك يا  رسولنا  فكذبوه. كما كذبك قومك وإليك قصته إذ قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله أي  وحدوه في  العبادة، ولا تعبدوا معه غيره { مَا لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ  غَيْرُهُ 2} أي  إذ ليس لكم من إله غيره يستحق عبادتكم. وقوله: { أَفَلاَ  تَتَّقُونَ } أي  أتعبدون معه غيره أفلا تخافون غضبه عليكم ثم عقابه لكم؟.

فأجابه  قومه المشركون بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: { فَقَالَ ٱلْمَلأُ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَوْمِهِ } أي فرد عليه قوله أشرافهم وأهل الحل   والعقد فيهم من أغنياء وأعيان ممن كفروا من قومه { مَا هَـٰذَا } أي نوح {   إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ } أي يسود   3ويشرف فادعى أنه رسول الله إليكم { وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } أي أن لا  نعبد  معه سواه { لأَنزَلَ مَلاَئِكَةً } تخبرنا بذلك { مَّا سَمِعْنَا  بِهَـٰذَا  } أي بالذي جاء به نوح ودعا إليه من ترك عبادة آلهتنا { فِيۤ  آبَآئِنَا  ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي لم يقل به أحد من أجدادنا السابقين { إِنْ  هُوَ إِلاَّ  رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ } أي ما نوح إلا رجل به مس من جنون، وإلا  لما قال هذا  الذي يقول من تسفيهنا وتسفيه آبائنا { فَتَرَبَّصُواْ بِهِ  4حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ }  أي انتظروا به أجله حتى يموت، ولا تتركوا دينكم لأجله  وهنا وبعد قرون  طويلة بلغت ألف سنة إلا خمسين شكا نوح إلى ربه وطلب النصر  منه فقال ما أخبر  تعالى به عنه { قَالَ رَبِّ ٱنصُرْنِي5 بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ  } أي أهلكهم بسبب  تكذيبهم إياي وانصرني عليهم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- إثبات النبوة المحمدية بذكر أخبار الغيب التي لا تعلم إلا من طريق الوحي.

2- تقرير التوحيد بذكر دعوة الرسل أقوامهم إليه.

3- بيان سنة من سنن البشر وهي أن دعوة الحق أول من يردها الكبراء من أهل الكفر.

4- بيان كيف يرد الظالمون دعوة الحق بإتهام الدعاة بما هم براء منه كالجنون وغيره من الاتهامات كالعمالة لفلان والتملق لفلان..
__________________________
1 فوائد سرد القصص كثيرة منها: تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر مما يلقى من قومه، ومنها: العظة والاعتبار بما  جرى من أحداث، ومنها تقرير التوحيد وإثبات النبوة المحمدية واللام في:  {ولقد أرسلنا} موطئة للقسم أي: وعزّتنا لقد أرسلنا نوحاً.
2 قرأ الجمهور بجرّ {إله} ورفع {غيره} وقرأ بعضهم: بجر {غيره} لأنه نعت  لإله المجرور بحرف الجر الزائد ورفع {غيره} هو على المحل إذ محل {إله}  الرفع وإنما منع منه حرف الجر الزائد.
3 قولهم: هذا ناتج عن نفسياتهم المتهالكة على حب الرئاسة والشر الموهوم.
4 التربص: التوقف على عمل يراد عمله، والتريث فيه لما قد يغني عنه.
5 {قال ربّ انصرني} هذه الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً لأنها واقعة  جواباً لسؤال مقدّر تقديره: لما كذب قومه ماذا فعل؟ والجواب: دعا عليهم:  {قال ربّ انصرني} .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (3)  
الحلقة (611)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 513الى صــــ 518)

**{ فَأَوْحَيْنَآ   إِلَيْهِ أَنِ ٱصْنَعِ ٱلْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا فَإِذَا  جَآءَ  أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ ٱلتَّنُّورُ فَٱسْلُكْ فِيهَا مِن كُلٍّ  زَوْجَيْنِ  ٱثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلاَّ مَن سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ ٱلْقَوْلُ  مِنْهُمْ وَلاَ  تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوۤاْ إِنَّهُمْ  مُّغْرَقُونَ } 27 { فَإِذَا ٱسْتَوَيْتَ أَنتَ وَمَن مَّعَكَ عَلَى ٱلْفُلْكِ فَقُلِ ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ٱلَّذِي نَجَّانَا مِنَ ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 28 { وَقُل رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلاً مُّبَارَكاً وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْمُنزِلِينَ } 29 { إِنَّ فِي ذٰلِكَ لآيَاتٍ وَإِن كُنَّا لَمُبْتَلِينَ }30
*

*شرح الكلمات:**

فأوحينا إليه أن اصنع: أي أعلمناه بطريق سريع خفي أي اصنع الفلك.

بأعيننا ووحيينا: أي بمرأى منا ومنظر، وبتعليمنا إياك صنعها.

وفار التنور: تنور الخباز فار منه الماء آية بداية الطوفان.

فاسلك فيها: أي أدخل في السفينة.

وأهلك: أولادك ونساءك.

ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا: أي لا تكلمني في شأن الظالمين فإني حكمت بإغراقهم.

وقل رب: أي وادعني قائلاً يا رب أنزلني منزلاً مباركاً من الأرض.

إن في ذلك لآيات: أي لدلائل وعبر.

وإن كنا لمبتلين: أي لمختبرين.

**معنى الآيات:**

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر قصة نوح عليه السلام مع قومه فقد جاء في  الآيات  السابقة أن نوحاً عليه السلام دعا ربه مستنصراً إياه لينصره على  قومه الذين  كذبوه قائلاً:{ رَبِّ ٱنصُرْنِي 1بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ }  [المؤمنون:  26] فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاءه فأوحى إليه أي أعلمه بطريق الوحي  الخاص {  أَنِ ٱصْنَعِ ٱلْفُلْكَ } أي السفينة { بِأَعْيُنِنَا  وَوَحْيِنَا } أي  بمرأى منا ومنظر وبتعليمنا إياك وجعل له علامة على بداية  هلاك القوم أن  يفور التنور تنور طبخ الخبز بالماء وأمره إذا رأى تلك  العلامة أن يدخل في  السفينة من كل زوج أي ذكر وأنثى اثنين من سائر  الحيوانات التي أمكنه ذلك  منه وأن يركب فهيا أيضاً أهله من زوجة وولد إلا  من قضى الله بهلاكه ونهاه  أن يكلمه في شأن الظالمين لأنهم مغرقون قطعاً.  هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى  [27] { فَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْهِ أَنِ ٱصْنَعِ  ٱلْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا  وَوَحْيِنَا فَإِذَا جَآءَ أَمْرُنَا } أي بإهلاك  الظالمين المشركين {  وَفَارَ ٱلتَّنُّورُ فَٱسْلُكْ فِيهَا } أي في  السفينة { مِن كُلٍّ  زَوْجَيْنِ 2ٱثْنَيْنِ 3وَأَهْلَكَ } أي أزواجك  وأولادك { إِلاَّ مَن سَبَقَ  عَلَيْهِ ٱلْقَوْلُ مِنْهُمْ } أَي بإهلاكهم  كامرأته، { وَلاَ تُخَاطِبْنِي 4 فِي ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوۤاْ } أي لا تسألني  عنهم فإني مهلكهم.

وقوله  تعالى: { فَإِذَا ٱسْتَوَيْتَ5 أَنتَ وَمَن مَّعَكَ عَلَى ٱلْفُلْكِ  } أي  إذا ركبت واستقررْت على متن السفينة أنت ومن معك من المؤمنين  فاحمدنا فقل  الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين 6وادعنا ضارعاً إلينا  قائلاً {  رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلاً مُّبَارَكاً 7} أي من الأرض، وَأثْن  علينا خيراً  فقل { وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْمُنزِلِينَ }8 وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ  فِي ذٰلِكَ  لآيَاتٍ } أي المذكور من قصة نوح لدلائل على قدرة الله وعلمه  ورحمته وحكمته  ووجوب الإِيمان به وتوحيده في عبادته. وقوله: { وَإِن  كُنَّا  لَمُبْتَلِينَ } أي مختبرين عبادنا بالخير والشر ليرى الكافر من  المؤمن،  والمطيع من العاصي ويتم الجزاء حسب ذلك إظهاراً للعدالة الإِلهية  والرحمة  الربانية.

**هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:**

1- إثبات الوحي الإِلهي وتقرير النبوة المحمدية.

2- تقرير حادثة الطوفان المعروفة لدى المؤرخين.

3- بيان عاقبة الظلم وأنه هلاك الظالمين.

4-  سنية قول بسم الله والحمد لله سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له  مقرنين،  وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون عند ركوب الدابة أو السفينة ونحوها  كالسيارة  والطيارة.

5- استحباب الدعاء وسؤال الله تعالى ما العبد في حاجة إليه من خير الدنيا.

6- بيان سر ذكر قصة نوح وهو ما فيها من العظات والعبر.
__________________________**
1 الباء سببية في موضع الحال من النصر المأخوذ في فعل الدعاء، وجملة {أن  اصنع} جملة مفسرة لجملة: {أوحينا} لأنّ الوحي فيه معنى القول دون حروفه،  فأن تفسيرية قطعاً.
2 الزوج: اسم لكل شيء له شيء آخر متصل به بحيث يجعله شفعا في حالة ما،  والمراد به هنا: أزواج الحيوانات لحفظ نوعها حتى لا تنقرض بالطوفان.
3 قرأ حفص {من كلٍّ} بتنوين كل، وقرأ نافع وغيره بلا تنوين أي: بإضافة  اثنين إلى كل، وتنوين كل تنوين عوض أي: من كل ما أمرتك أن تحمله في  السفينة.
4 أي: في شأنهم فإنهم قد قضى بإهلاكهم ولا رادٌ لقضائه تعالى.
5 استويت: أي علوت فوقها واستقررت فيها، وحرف الجر {على} مؤذن بالاستقرار والتمكن منه.
6 الظالمين: أي المشركين، لأن الظلم هو الشرك، والتنجية: الإنجاء من شرهم وأذاهم وشركهم وكفرهم.
7 المنزل بضم الميم: وفتح الزاي: مصدر الذي هو الإنزال، وبفتح الميم وكسر  الزاي هو مكان النزول أي: أنزلني موضعاً مباركاً، والمنزل بفتح الميم  والزاي معاً: مصدر نزل نزولا ومنزلاً.
8 في الآية تعليم للمؤمنين إذا ركبوا أو نزلوا أن يدعوا بهذا الدعاء بل حتى  إذا دخلوا بيوتهم وسلموا فقد كان عليّ رضي الله عنه إذا دخل المسجد دعا  بهذا الدعاء: {ربّ أنزلني..} الخ.**
******************************  *****
**{ ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْناً آخَرِينَ } 31 { فَأَرْسَلْنَا فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ أَنِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ } 32 { وَقَالَ   ٱلْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِلِقَآءِ   ٱلآخِرَةِ وَأَتْرَفْنَاهُ  مْ فِي ٱلْحَيـاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا مَا هَـٰذَا إِلاَّ   بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يَأْكُلُ مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ وَيَشْرَبُ  مِمَّا  تَشْرَبُونَ } 33 { وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ بَشَراً مِّثْلَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً لَّخَاسِرُونَ } 34 { أَيَعِدُكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا مِتُّمْ وَكُنتُمْ تُرَاباً وَعِظاماً أَنَّكُمْ مُّخْرَجُونَ } 35 { هَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَاتَ لِمَا تُوعَدُونَ } 36 { إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ حَيَاتُنَا ٱلدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ } 37 { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ رَجُلٌ ٱفتَرَىٰ عَلَىٰ ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً وَمَا نَحْنُ لَهُ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ }38*

*شرح الكلمات:**

ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قَرْناً آخرين: أي خلقنا من بعد قوم نوح الهالكين قوماً آخرين هم عاد قوم هود.

رسولاً منهم: هو هود عليه السلام.

أن اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره: أي قولوا لا إله إلا الله فاعبدوا الله وحده.

وأترفناهم: أي أنعمنا عليهم بالمال وسعة العيش.

أنكم مخرجون: أي أحياء من قبوركم بعد موتكم.

هيهات هيهات: أي بَعُدَ بُعْداً كبيراً وقوعُ ما يعدكم.

إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا: أي ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وليس وراءها حياة أخرى.

إن هو إلا رجل: أي ما هو إلا رجلٌ افترى على الله كذباً أي كذب على الله تعالى.

**معنى الآيات:**

هذه  بداية قصة هود عليه السلام بعد قصة نوح عليه السلام أيضاً فقال تعالى:  {  ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ } أي خلقنا وأوجدنا من بعد قوم نوح   الهالكين قوماً آخرين هم 1عاد قوم هود { فَأَرْسَلْنَا فِيهِمْ 2رَسُولاً   مِّنْهُمْ } هو هود عليه السلام بأن قال لهم: { أَنِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ   مَا لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ } أي اعبدوا الله بطاعته وإفراده   بالعبادة إذا لا يوجد لكم إله غير الله تصح عبادته إذ الخالق لكم الرازق   الله وحده فغيره لا يستحق العبادة بحال من الأحوال وقوله: { أَفَلاَ   تَتَّقُونَ } يحثهم على الخوف من الله ويأمرهم به قبل أن تنزل بهم عقوبته.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَقَالَ ٱلْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } أي  وقال  أعيان البلاد وأشرافها من قوم هود ممن كفروا بالله ورسوله وكذبوا  بالبعث  والجزاء في الدار الآخرة وقد أترفهم 3الله تعالى: بالمال وسعة  الرزق فأسرفوا  في الملاذ والشهوات: قالوا: وماذا قالوا؟: قالوا ما أخبرنا  تعالى به عنهم  بقوله: { مَا هَـٰذَا إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ } أي ما  هذا الرسول إلا  بشر مثلكم { يَأْكُلُ مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ } من  أنواع الطعام {  وَيَشْرَبُ مِمَّا تَشْرَبُونَ } من ألوان الشراب4 أي فلا  فرق بينكم وبينه  فكيف ترضون بسيادته عليكم يأمركم وينهاكم. وقالوا: {  وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ  بَشَراً مِّثْلَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً لَّخَاسِرُونَ }  أي خاسرون حياتكم  ومكانتكم، وقالوا: { أَيَعِدُكُمْ 5أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا  مِتُّمْ وَكُنتُمْ  تُرَاباً وَعِظاماً } أي فنيتم وصرتم تراباً {  أَنَّكُمْ مُّخْرَجُونَ } أي  أحياء من قبوركم. وقالوا: { هَيْهَاتَ6  هَيْهَاتَ } أي بَعُد بُعْداً  كبيراً ما يعدكم به هود إنها ما { هِيَ  إِلاَّ حَيَاتُنَا ٱلدُّنْيَا } أي {  نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا } جيل 7يموت وجيل  يحيا { وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ }  وقالوا: { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ رَجُلٌ  ٱفتَرَىٰ8 عَلَىٰ ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً } أي  اختلق الكذب على الله وقال عنه أنه  يبعثكم ويحاسبكم ويجزيكم بكسبكم. وقالوا  { وَمَا نَحْنُ لَهُ  بِمُؤْمِنِينَ } هذه مقالتهم ذكرها تعالى عنهم وهي  مصرحة بكفرهم وتكذيبهم  وإلحادهم وما سيقوله هود عليه السلام سيأتي في  الآيات بعد.

**هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:**

1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إرسال الرسل، وما تبتدىء به دعوتهم وهو لا إله إلا الله.

2- أهل الكفر لا يصدر عنهم إلا ما هو شر وباطل لفساد قلوبهم.

3- الترف يسبب كثيراً من المفاسد والشرور، ولهذا يجب أن يُحذَرْ بالاقتصاد.

4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء وإثباتها وهي ما ينكره الملاحدة هروباً من الاستقامة.

5- تُكأة عامة المشركين وهي كيف يكون الرسول رجلاَ من البشر، دفعاً للحق وعدم قبوله.
____________________________**
1 وقيل هم قوم صالح بقرينة قوله تعالى: {فأخذتهم الصيحة} وهي التي أهلك  الله تعالى بها ثمود قوم صالح إذ قال تعالى: {فأخذتهم الصيحة مصبحين} من  سورة الحجر. ورشح هذا لأنّ فيها العبرة أكثر لوجود آثارهم في ديارهم شمال  الحجاز إلاّ أن ذكر عاد بعد قوم نوح هو الوارد في كل قصص القرآن وبترجيح  الزمان إذ عاد أوّل أمّة أهلكت بعد قوم نوح. والله أعلم.
2 قوله: {فيهم} بدل إليهم: لأن هوداً أو صالحاً كان المرسل من أهل البلاد  وفرداً من أفرادهم فلا يحسن أن يقال: إلى إلاّ إذا كان خارجاً عنهم ليس من  أفرادهم، وذلك كما في أهل سدوم، ونينوي والقبط فجاء التعبير بإلى نحو: {إلى  فرعون وملئه} .
3 أي: وسعنا عليهم نعم الدنيا حتى بطروا، وصاروا يؤتون بالترفة وهي كالتحفة، يقال: أترفه المال: إذا أبطره وأفسده.
4 في قولهم: يأكل مما تأكلون ويشرب مما تشربون. هذه الجملة وإن كانت تعليلا  لبشرية الرسول فإنها دالة على أنهم حقاً مترفون منعّمون في ملاذ الأكل  والشرب كأنّه لا هم لهم إلاّ ذاك، كما قيل: من أحب شيئاً أكثر من ذكره كما  هي مجالس المترفين اليوم جل لأحاديثهم حول الأكل والشرب ونحوهما.
5 الاستفهام للتعجيب، والكلام انتقال من تكذيبهم بكونه رسولاً إليهم إلى التكذيب بما أرسل به من الدين الحق.
6 الجمهور من النّحاة واللغويين: أن هيهات اسم فعل ماضٍ بمعنى بَعُدَ وهي  مبنية على الفتح والكسر أيضاً ولا تُقال إلاّ مكررة، قال الشاعر:
فهيهات هيهات العقيق وأهله
هيهات خلّ بالعقيق نواصله
7 إن قيل: كيف قالوا: نموت ونحيا وهم منكرون للبعث؟ قيل في الجواب: إما أن  يكون مرادهم نكون نطفاً ميتة ثم نحيا، وإما أن يكون في الكلام تقديم وتأخير  أي: نحيا فيها ونموت نحو {واسجدي واركعي} وإما بموت الآباء وحياة الأبناء.
8 الافتراء: الكذب الذي لا شبهة فيه للمخبر، وهو الاختلاق.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (4)  
الحلقة (612)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 518الى صــــ 522)

**{ قَالَ رَبِّ ٱنْصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ } 39 { قَالَ عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَّيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ } 40 { فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ ٱلصَّيْحَةُ بِٱلْحَقِّ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ غُثَآءً فَبُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 41 { ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قُرُوناً آخَرِينَ } 42 { مَا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ } 43 { ثُمَّ   أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا كُلَّ مَا جَآءَ أُمَّةً رَّسُولُهَا   كَذَّبُوهُ فَأَتْبَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ بَعْضاً وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ   فَبُعْداً لِّقَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ }44
*

*شرح الكلمات:

عما قليل: أي عن قليل من الزمن.

ليصبحن نادمين: ليصيرن نادمين على كفرهم وتكذيبهم.

فأخذتهم الصيحة: أي صيحة العذاب والهلاك.

فجعلناهم غثاء: كغثاء السيل وهو ما يجمعه الوادي من العيدان والنبات اليابس.

فبعداً: أي هلاكاً لهم.

ثم أنشأنا: أي أوجدنا من بعدهم أهل قرون آخرين كقوم صالح وإبراهيم ولوط وشعيب.

تترا: أي يتبع بعضها بعضاً الواحدة عقب الأخرى.

وجعلناهم أحاديث: أي أهلكناهم وتركناهم قصصاً تقص وأخباراً تتناقل.

معنى الآيات:

هذا  ما قال هود1 عليه السلام بعد الذي ذكر تعالى من أقوال قومه الكافرين {   قَالَ رَبِّ } أي يا رب { ٱنْصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ2 } أي بسبب  تكذيبهم  لي وردهم دعوتي وإصرارهم على الكفر بك وعبادة غيرك فأجابه الرب  تبارك  وتعالى بقوله: { عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَّيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ } أي بعد  قليل  من الوقت وعزتنا وجلالنا ليصبحن نادمين أي ليصيرن نادمين على كفرهم  بي  وإشراكهم في عبادتي وتكذيبهم إياك ولم يمض إلا قليل زمن حتى أخذتهم  الصيحة  صيحة الهلاك ضمن ريح صرصر في أيام نحسات فإذا هم غثاء كغثاء السبيل  لا حياة  فيهم ولا فائدة ترجى منهم { فَبُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ  } أي  هلاكاً للظالمين بالشرك والتكذيب والمعاصي وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ  أَنشَأْنَا  مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قُرُوناً آخَرِينَ 3} أي ثم أوجدنا بعد إهلاكنا  عاداً أهل  قرون آخرين كقوم صالح وقوم إبراهيم وقوم لوط وقوم شعيب. وقوله  تعالى: { مَا  تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ } أي  أن كل أمة  حكمنا بهلاكها لا يمكنها أن تسبق أجلها أي وقتها المحدود لها  فتتقدمه كما  لا يمكنها أن تتأخر عنه بحال.

وقوله  تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا4 } أي يتبع بعضها  بعضاً {  كُلَّ مَا جَآءَ أُمَّةً رَّسُولُهَا كَذَّبُوهُ فَأَتْبَعْنَا  بَعْضَهُمْ  بَعْضاً } أي في الهلاك فكلما كذبت أمة رسولها ورفضت التوبة  إلى الله  والإِنابة إليه أهلكها، وقوله تعالى { وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ  أَحَادِيثَ5 } أي لمن  بعدهم يذكرون أحوالهم ويروون أخبارهم { فَبُعْداً }  أي هلاكاً منا {  لِّقَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ } في هذا تهديد قوي لقريش  المصرة على الشرك  والتكذيب والعناد. وقد مضت فيهم سنة الله فأهلك المجرمين  منها.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- استجابة الله دعوة المظلومين من عباده لا سيما إن كانوا عباداً صالحين.

2- الآجال للأفراد أو الأمم لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر سنة من سنن الله تعالى في خلقه.

3-  تقرير حقيقة تاريخية علمية وهي أن الأمم السابقة كلها هلكت بتكذيبها   وكفرها ولم ينج منها عند نزول العذاب بها إلا المؤمنون مع رسولهم.

4-  كرامة هذه الأمة المحمدية أن الله تعالى لا يهلكها هلاكاً عاماً بل  تبقى  بقاء الحياة تقوم بها الحجة لله تعالى على الأمم والشعوب المعاصرة  لها طيلة  الحياة.
______________________________
1 دَرَج الجمهور من المفسرين على أن القصص المذكور هنا كما هو في سائر  السور هو قصص هود عليه السلام، وذهب ابن جرير وبعضٌ آخر إلى أنه قصة صالح  لقرينة {فأخذتهم الصيحة} وقال الجمهور: يمكن أن تكون الصيحة ضمن عواصف  الريح العقيم التي أرسلها تعالى على عاد قوم هود فأخذتهم فهلكوا بها  والرياح عصفت بهم فمزقت وشتتت شملهم وتركتهم كأعجاز نخل خاوية ثم تفتتوا  وصاروا كالغثاء وهذا الجمع أحسن.
2 في الكلام حذف اقتضاه الإيجاز غير المخل وهو: فكذبوا أنبياءهم فأهلكناهم ثم أنشأنا.
3 من في قوله {من أمة} صلة زيدت لتقوية النفي وتوكيده، والأصل ما تسبق أمّة.
4 {تترى} على وزن فعلى كدعوى وسلوى، والألف فيه للتأنيث، وأصله وترى من  الوتر، الذي هو الفرد أبدلت الواو تاء كما أبدلت في تراث من الورث، وتجاه  من الوجه، ولا يقال: تترى إلاّ إذا كان هناك تعاقب وانقطاع، وقرىء منوناً  تترىً، وهو منصوب على الحال في القراءتين معاً.
5 جمع أحدوثة وهو ما يتحدّث به كأعاجيب جمع أعجوبة، وعي ما يتعجب منه، ومثل  هذا التعبير: أحاديث: لا يقال في الخير وإنما يقال في الشر لا غير لقوله  تعالى: {فجعلناهم أحاديث ومزّقناهم كلّ ممزق} رقد يقال في الخير إذا كان  مقيّداً بذكره نحو قول ابن دريد:
إنما المرء حديث بعده
فكن حديثاً حسناً لمن وعى
******************************  **
**{ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَىٰ وَأَخَاهُ هَارُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } 45 { إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَٱسْتَكْبَرُوا  ْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً عَالِينَ } 46 { فَقَالُوۤاْ أَنُؤْمِنُ لِبَشَرَيْنِ مِثْلِنَا وَقَوْمُهُمَا لَنَا عَابِدُونَ } 47 { فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَكَانُواْ مِنَ ٱلْمُهْلَكِينَ } 48 { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ ٱلْكِتَابَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ } 49 { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَآ إِلَىٰ رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ }50
*

*شرح الكلمات:

بآياتنا وسلطان مبين: الآيات هي التسع الآيات وهي الحجة والسلطان المبين.

وكانوا قوماً عالين: أي علوا أهل تلك البلاد قهراً واستبداداً وتحكماً.

وقومهما لنا عابدون: أي مطيعون ذليلون نستخدمهم فيما نشاء وكيف نشاء.

ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب: أي التوراة.

وجعلنا ابن مريم: أي عيسى حجة وبرهاناً على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه ووجوب توحيده.

إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين: إلى مكان مرتفع ذي استقرار وفيه ماء جار عذب وفواكه وخضر.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر نبذ من قصص الأولين للعظة والاعتبار،  ولإِقامة  الحجة على مشركي قريش فقال تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَىٰ  وَأَخَاهُ  هَارُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } أي بعد تلك الأمم  الخالية  أرسلنا موسى بن عمران وأخاه هارون بسلطان مبين أي بحجج وبراهين  بينة دالة  على صدق موسى وما يدعو إليه من عبادة الله وتوحيده فيها والخروج  ببني  إسرائيل إلى الأرض المباركة أرض الشام إلى فرعون ملك مصر يومئذ  وملئه من  أشراف قومه وعليتهم فاستكبروا عن قبول دعوة الحق وكانوا عالين  على أهل تلك  البلاد فاهرين لها مستبدين بها وقالوا رداً على دعوة موسى  وهارون ما أخبر  تعالى به في قوله: { فَقَالُوۤاْ أَنُؤْمِنُ لِبَشَرَيْنِ  مِثْلِنَا  وَقَوْمُهُمَا لَنَا عَابِدُونَ } أي خاضعون مطيعون. هكذا  أعلنوا متعجبين  من دعوة موسى وهارون إلى الإِيمان برسالتهما فقالوا: أنؤمن  لبشر من مثلنا  أي كيف يكون هذا أنتبع رجلين مثلنا فنصبح نأتمر بأمرهما  وننتهي بنهيهما  وكيف يتم ذلك وقومهما يعنون بني إسرائيل لنا عابدون. أي  خاضعون لنا ومطيعون  لأمرنا ونهينا. قال تعالى: { فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا } ، فيما  دعواهما إليه من  الإِيمان والتوحيد وإرسال بني إسرائيل معهما إلى أرض  الميعاد فترتب على  تكذيبهم لرسولي الله موسى وهارون هلاكهم فكانوا من  المهلكين حيث أغرقهم  الله أجمعين، وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  مُوسَىٰ1 ٱلْكِتَابَ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ } ، ويخبر تعالى أنه بعد  إهلاك فرعون ونجاة بني  إسرائيل آتى موسى التوراة من أجل هداية بني إسرائيل  عليها لأنها تحمل النور  والهدى. هذه أيادي الله على خلقه وآياته فيهم  فسبحانه من إله عزيز رحيم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ2 وَأُمَّهُ } أي جعل عيسى  ووالدته  مريم { آيَةً } حيث خلق عيسى من غير أب فهي آية دالة على قدرة  الله وعلمه  ورحمته وحكمته وهذه موجبة الإِيمان به عبادته وتوحيده والتوكل  عليه  والإِنابة والتوبة إليه. وقوله تعالى: { وَآوَيْنَاهُمَآ إِلَىٰ  رَبْوَةٍ  3ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ 4} أي أنزلنا مريم وولدها بعد اضطهاد  اليهود لهما  ربوة عالية صالحة للإِستقرار عليها بها فاكهة وماء عذب جار  إكرام الله  تعالى له ولوالدته فسبحان المنعم على عباده المكرم لأوليائه.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير نبوة كل من موسى وأخيه هارون عليهما السلام.

2- التنديد بالإِستكبار، وأنه علة مانعة من قبول الحق.

3- مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته في إرسال الرسل بالآيات وفي إهلاك المكذبين.

4- آية ولادة عيسى من غير أب مقررة قدرة الله تعالى على إحياء الموتى، وبعث الناس من قبورهم للحساب والجزاء.
______________________________  _
1 خصّ موسى بإيتائه الكتاب دون هارون لأنّ هارون يوم إعطاء موسى الكتاب {التوراة} كان مع قومه، وموسى كان وحده في الطور للمناجاة.
2 أدمج أمّه في الذكر لتسفيه اليهود في قولهم في مريم بهتاناً عظيماً.
3 الربوة: المكان المرتفع من الأرض، وهي مثلثة الراء تضم وتفتح وتكسر، وهي بفلسطين أو مدينة الرملة وهي من أرض فلسطين.
4 المعين: هو الماء الجاري على ظهر الأرض ظاهر للعيون.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*





تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (5)  
الحلقة (613)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 522الى صــــ 526)

**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلرُّسُلُ كُلُواْ مِنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ وَٱعْمَلُواْ صَالِحاً إِنِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ } 51 { وَإِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَاْ رَبُّكُمْ فَٱتَّقُونِ } 52 { فَتَقَطَّعُوۤاْ أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ زُبُراً كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ } 53 { فَذَرْهُمْ فِي غَمْرَتِهِمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ } 54 { أَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّمَا نُمِدُّهُمْ بِهِ مِن مَّالٍ وَبَنِينَ } 55 { نُسَارِعُ لَهُمْ فِي ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ بَل لاَّ يَشْعُرُونَ }56
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كلوا من الطيبات: أي من الحلال.

واعملوا صالحاًَ: أي بأداء الفرائض وكثير من النوافل.

وإن هذه أمتكم: أي ملتكم الإِسلامية.

فاتقون: أي بامتثال أمري واجتناب نهيي.

فتقطعوا أمرهم: أي اختلفوا في دينهم فأصبحوا طوائف هذه يهودية وتلك نصرانية.

في غمرتهم: أي في ضلالتهم.

نسارع لهم: أي نعجل.

بل لا يشعرون: أن ذلك استدراج منا لهم.

معنى الآيات:

بعد  أن أكرم الله تعالى عيسى ووالدته بما أكرمهما به من إيوائهما إلى ربوة  ذات  قرار ومعين خاطب 1عيسى عبده ورسوله قائلاً: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلرُّسُلُ  كُلُواْ  مِنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ } أي الحلال فكان عيسى عليه السلام يأكل من  غزل أمه  إذا كانت تغزل الصوف بأجرة فكانا يأكلان من ذلك أكلا من الطيب كما  أمرهما  الله تعالى وقوله: { وَٱعْمَلُواْ صَالِحاً } كلوا من الحلال  واعملوا  صالحاً بأداء الفرائض والإِكثار من النوافل، وقوله: { إِنِّي  بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ } فيه وعد بأن الله تعالى سيثيبهم على ما  يعلمون من  الصالحات. وقوله: { وَإِنَّ2 هَـٰذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً  وَاحِدَةً  وَأَنَاْ رَبُّكُمْ فَٱتَّقُونِ } أعلمهم أن ملتهم وهي الدين  الإِسلامي دين  واحد فلا ينبغي الاختلاف فيه واعلمهم أيضاً أنه ربهم أي  مالك أمرهم  والحاكم عليهم فليبتغوه بفعل ما أمرهم به وترك ما نهاهم عنه،  لينجوا من  عذابه ويظفروا برحمته ودخول جنته.

وقوله  تعالى: { فَتَقَطَّعُوۤاْ أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ3 } أي دينهم {  زُبُراً  كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ } أي فرقوا دينهم فرقاً  فذهبت كل  فرقة بقطعة منه وقسموا الكتاب إلى كتب فهذه يهودية وهذه نصرانية  واليهودية  فرق والنصرانية فرق والإِنجيل أصبح أناجيل متعددة وصارت كل  جماعة فرحة بما  عندها مسرورة به لا ترى الحق إلاَّ فيه.. { كُلُّ حِزْبٍ  بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ  فَرِحُونَ } وهنا أمر الله رسوله أن يتركهم في غمرة  ضلالتهم إلى حين أن  ينزل بهم ما قضى به الرب تعالى على أهل الاختلاف في  دينه { فَذَرْهُمْ فِي  غَمْرَتِهِمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ } إذ قال له في سورة  الأنعام{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ فَرَّقُواْ دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ شِيَعاً لَّسْتَ  مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ } [الآية:  159] وفيه من التهديد ما فيه. وهذا الذي  نعاه تعالى على تلك الأمم قد وقعت  فيه أمة الإِسلام فاختلفوا في دينهم  مذاهب وطرقاً عديدة، وياللأسف وقد حلت  بهم المحن ونزل بهم البلاء نتيجة  ذلك الخلاف. وقوله: { أَيَحْسَبُونَ  أَنَّمَا نُمِدُّهُمْ4 بِهِ مِن  مَّالٍ وَبَنِينَ } مع اختلافهم وانحرافهم  مسارعة لهم منا في الخيرات 5لا  بل ذلك استدراج لهم ليهلكوا ولكنهم لا يشعرون  بذلك. لشدة غفلتهم واستيلاء  غمرة الضلالة عليهم.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب الأكل من الحلال، ووجوب الشكر بالطاعة لله ورسوله.

2- الإِسلام دين البشرية جمعاء ولا يحل الاختلاف فيه بل يجب التمسك به وترك ما سواه.

3- حرمة الاختلاف في الدين وأنه سبب الكوارث والفتن والمحن.

4-  إذا انحرفت الأمة عن دين الله، ثم رزقت المال وسعة العيش كان ذلك   استدراجاً لها، ولم يكن إكراماً من الله لها دالاً على رضى ربها عنها بل ما   هو إلا فتنة ليس غير.
______________________________  _
1 اختلف في هذا الخطاب هل هو لعيسى عليه السلام نظراً لسياق الحديث أو هو  لمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو هو عام لكل الرسل، أي: ما من  رسول إلاّ وأمره بما في هذا السياق، وأمّة كل رسول تابعة له، وما دامت  العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب في مثل هذا فلا داعي إلى الترجيح وعدمه  ويشهد للعموم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحيح: "يا أيها  الناس إن الله طيّب لا يقل إلاّ طيبا، وإن الله أمر المرسلين بما أمر به  المؤمنين فقال: يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيات واعملوا صالحاً إني بما  تعملون عليم} ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر يمد يديه إلى السماء يا رب  يا رب ومطعمه حرام ومشربه حرام وملبسه حرام وغذي بالحرام فأنى يستجاب  لذلك" والشاهد في قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "بما أمر به  المرسلين".
2 قرىء: {وانّ} بكسر إن على القطع أي: الابتداء وعلى تقدير قول أو قلنا  لهم: {إن هذه} .. الخ وقرىء بفتحها، وهي قراءة الأكثرين على تقدير واعلموا  {أن هذه أمتكم} .. الخ.
3 كأن هذه الآية تنظر إلى قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ألا إن  أهل الكتاب قبلكم افترقوا على اثنتين وسبعين ملّة وإن هذه الأمة ستفترق على  ثلاث وسبعين اثنتان وسبعون في النار وواحدة في الجنة وهي الجماعة" الحديث  أخرجه أبو داود ورواه الترمذي وزاد: "قالوا: ومن هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: ما  أنا عليه وأصحابي" وقوله: {ملة} فيه دليل على أن الاختلاف في الفروع غير  مقصود وإنما المقصود هو ما كان في أصول الدين وقواعده.
4 {إنما} : ما: موصولة بمعنى الذي أي: أيحبسبون يا رسولنا إن الذي نعطيهم  في الدنيا من مال وولد هو ثواب لهم على شركهم وكفرهم إنما هو استدراج  وإملاء ليس إسراعاً في الخيرات واختلف في خبر إنّ فقيل: إنه محذوف وتقدير  الكلام: إنما نسارع لهم به في الخيرات، والاستفهام في أيحسبون: إنكاري.
5 الخيرات: جمع خير وهو من الجموع النادرة مثل: سرادقات جمع سرداق.
****************************

**{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ هُم مِّنْ خَشْيةِ رَبِّهِمْ مُّشْفِقُونَ } 57 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِ رَبَّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 58 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِرَبِّهِمْ لاَ يُشْرِكُونَ } 59 { وَٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَآ آتَواْ وَّقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ } 60 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ } 61 { وَلاَ نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنطِقُ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ }62*

*شرح الكلمات:

مشفقون: أي خائفون.

لا يشركون: أي بعبادته أحداً.

يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة: أي خائفون أن لا يقبل منهم ذلك.

أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون: أي لأنهم إلى ربهم راجعون فيحاسبهم ويسألهم ويجزيهم.

وهم لها سابقون: أي بإذن الله وفي علمه.

ولا نكلف نفساً إلاَّ وسعها: إلا طاقتها وما تقدر عليه.

ولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق: وهو ما كتبه الكرام الكاتبون فإنه ناطق بالحق.

وهم لا يظلمون: أي بنقض حسنة من حسناتهم ولا بزيادة سيئة على سيآتهم.

معنى الآيات:

لما  ذكر تعالى حال الذين فرقوا دينهم فذهبت كل فرقة منهم بكتاب ومذهب ولقب   ونعى عليهم ذلك التفرق وأمر رسوله أن يتركهم في غمرة خلافاتهم ويدعهم إلى   حين يلقون جزاءهم عاجلاً أو آجلاً: أثنى تبارك وتعالى على عباده المؤمنين   من أهل الخشية، فقال وقوله الحق: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ هُم مِّنْ خَشْيةِ   رَبِّهِمْ مُّشْفِقُونَ } أي من عذابه خائفون من الوقوف بين يديه فهذه صفة   لهم وآخرى { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِ رَبَّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ } أي بحجج   الله تعالى التي تضمنتها آياته يؤمنون أي يوقنون وثالثة: { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم   بِرَبِّهِمْ لاَ يُشْرِكُونَ } أي في ذاته ولا صفاته ولا عباداته  فيعبدونه  بما شرع لهم موحدينه في ذلك ورابعة: { وَٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ1  مَآ آتَواْ  وَّقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ2  رَاجِعُونَ }. أي  يؤتون3 الزكاة وسائر الحقوق والواجبات وقلوبهم خائفة من  ربهم أن يكونوا قد  قصروا فيما أوجب عليهم وخائفة أن لا يقبل منهم عملهم،  وذلك ناجم لهم من قوة  إيمانهم برجوعهم إلى ربهم ووقوفهم بين يديه ومساءلته  لهم: لم قدمت؟ لم  أخرت؟ وقوله تعالى: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ 4فِي  ٱلْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ  لَهَا سَابِقُونَ } في هذا بشرى لهم إذ أخبر تعالى  أنهم يسارعون في  الخيرات، وأنهم سبق ذلك لهم في الأزل فهنيئاً لهم. وقوله  تعالى: { وَلاَ  نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا } فيه قبول عذر من بذل  جهده في  المسارعة في الخيرات ولم يلحق بغيره أعذره ربه فإنه لا خوف عليه  ما دام قد  بذلك جهده إذ هو تعالى { وَلاَ نُكَلِّفُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ  وُسْعَهَا } أي  طاقتها وما يتسع له جهده.

وقوله:  { وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنطِقُ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ }  فيه  وعدٌ لأولئك المسارعين بالخيرات بأنَّ أعمالهم مكتوبة لهم في كتاب  ينطق  بالحق لا يخفى حسنة من حسناتهم ويستوفونها كاملة وفيه وعيد لأهل  الشرك  والمعاصي بأنَّ أعمالهم محصاة عليهم قد ضمها كتاب صادق وسوف يجزون  بها وهم  لا يظلمون فلا تكتب عليهم سيئة لم يعملوها قط ولا يجزون إلاَّ بما  كانوا  يكسبون.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- فضيلة الخشية والإِيمان والتوحيد والتواضع والمراقبة لله تعالى.

2- بشرى الله تعالى لأهل الإِيمان والتقوى.

3- تقرير قاعدة رفع الحرج في الدين.

4- تقرير كتابة أعمال العباد وإحصاء أعمالهم ومجازاتهم العادلة.
___________________________
1 روى الترمذي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: سألت رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن هذه الآية: {والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم  وجلة} أهم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرقون؟ قال: "لا يا بنت الصديق ولكنهم  الذين يصومون ويتصدقون وهم يخافون ألا يقبل منهم، أولئك الذين يسارعون في  الخيرات".
2 أي: لأنهم: أو من أجل أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون. وفي هذه الآية إشارة إلى أن  العبرة بما يختم به للعبد، وفي البخاري: "وإنما الأعمال بالخواتيم".
3 قرىء: {يأتون} من الإتيان، ولا يختلف المعنى إذ هم يأتون الأعمال الصالحة  ويفعلونها، وقلوبهم خائفة. كما يعطون ما يعطون من الزكاة والنفقات وقلوبهم  وجلة أو يعطون الملائكة أعمالهم التي يكتبونها وقلوبهم وجلة.
4 {يسارعون في الخيرات} أي: في الطاعات كي ينالوا بها أعلى الدرجات  والغرفات ولم يقل يسارعون إلى الخيرات إذ هم في الخيرات لم يخرجوا من  دائرتها أبداً فهم فيها يسارعون. في الآية إشارة إلى أن الصلاة في أول  وقتها أفضل، وهكذا السبق في كل خير قبل الغير خير.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*





تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (6)  
الحلقة (614)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 526الى صــــ 531)

**{ بَلْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فِي غَمْرَةٍ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْمَالٌ مِّن دُونِ ذٰلِكَ هُمْ لَهَا عَامِلُونَ } 63 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَآ أَخَذْنَا مُتْرَفِيهِمْ بِٱلْعَذَابِ إِذَا هُمْ يَجْأَرُونَ } 64 { لاَ تَجْأَرُواْ ٱلْيَوْمَ إِنَّكُمْ مِّنَّا لاَ تُنصَرُونَ } 65 { قَدْ كَانَتْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنتُمْ عَلَىٰ أَعْقَابِكُمْ تَنكِصُونَ } 66 { مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِهِ سَامِراً تَهْجُرُونَ } 67 { أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُواْ ٱلْقَوْلَ أَمْ جَآءَهُمْ مَّا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَآءَهُمُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 68 { أَمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُواْ رَسُولَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَهُ مُنكِرُونَ } 69 { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ بَلْ جَآءَهُمْ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ }70
*

*شرح الكلمات:

في غمرة من هذا: أي جهالة من القرآن وعمى.

ولهم أعمال من دون ذلك: أي من دون أعمال المؤمنين التي هي الخشية والإِيمان بالآيات والتوحيد والمراقبة.

هم لها عاملون: أي سيعملونها لتكون سبب نهايتهم حيث يأخذهم الله تعالى بها.

إذا هم يجأرون: أي يصرخون بأعلى أصواتهم ضاجينّ مستغيثين ممَّا حلَّ بهم من العذاب.

تنكصون: أي ترجعون على أعقابكم كراهة سماع القرآن.

مستكبرين به: أي بالحرم أي كانوا يقولون: لا يظهر علينا فيه أحد لأنّا أهل الحرم.

سامراً  تهجرون: أي تسمرون بالحرم ليلاً هاجرين الحق وسماعه على قراءة فتح  التاء  وعلى قراءة ضمها تهجرون أي تقولوا الهجر من القول كالفحش والقبح.

رسولهم: أي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم.

به جنّة: أي مجنون.

معنى الآيات:

{  بَلْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فِي غَمْرَةٍ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا } أي ليس الأمر كما يحسب   هؤلاء المشركون أنّا نمدهم بالمال مسارعة منا لهم في الخيرات لرضانا عنهم   لا بل إن قلوبهم في غمرة وعمى من القرآن { وَلَهُمْ أَعْمَالٌ مِّن دُونِ   ذٰلِكَ 1} أي دون عمل المؤمنين { هم لها عاملون } حتى تنتهي بمترفيهم إلى   هلاكهم ودمارهم وقوله تعالى: { حَتَّىٰ إِذَآ أَخَذْنَا مُتْرَفِيهِمْ   بِٱلْعَذَابِ إِذَا هُمْ يَجْأَرُونَ } أي استمرت الأعمال الشركية   الإِجرامية حتى أخذ الله تعالى مترفيهم في بدر بعذاب القتل والأسر { إِذَا   هُمْ يَجْأَرُونَ2 } يضجون بالصراخ مستغيثين، والله تعالى يقول لهم: { لاَ   تَجْأَرُواْ ٱلْيَوْمَ إِنَّكُمْ مِّنَّا لاَ تُنصَرُونَ } وذكر تعالى  لهم  ما كانوا عليه من التكذيب والاستكبار وقول الهجر موبخاً إياهم { قَدْ   كَانَتْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنتُمْ عَلَىٰ أَعْقَابِكُمْ   تَنكِصُونَ 3} هروباً من سماعها حال كونكم { مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِهِ } أي   بالحرم زاعمين أنكم أهل الحرم، وأن أحداً لا يظهر عليكم فيه لأنكم أهله   وقوله: { سَامِراً4 تَهْجُرُونَ } أي تسمرون بالليل تهجرون بذلك سماع الحق   ودعوة الحق التي تُتلى بها عليكم آيات الله. وقد قرىء تُهجرون بضم التاء   وكسر الجيم أي تقولون أثناء سمركم في الليل الهجر من القول كالكفر وقول   الفحش وما لا خير فيه من الكلام، وكانوا كذلك.

وقوله  تعالى: { أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُواْ5 ٱلْقَوْلَ } الذي يسمعونه من  نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيعرفوا أنه حق وخير وأنه فيه صلاحهم {  أَمْ جَآءَهُمْ 6}  من الدين والشرع { مَّا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَآءَهُمُ  ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } فقد جاءت  رسل ونزلت كتب وهم يعرفون ذلك. أم لم يعرفوا  رسولهم محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم فهم له منكرون إنهم يعرفونه بصدقه  وطهارته وكماله منذ نشأته وصباه إلى  يوم أن دعاهم إلى الله { أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ } أي جنون وأين  الجنون من رجل ينطق بالحكمة ويعمل  بها ويدعو إليها { بَلْ جَآءَهُمْ  بِٱلْحَقِّ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ 7لِلْحَقِّ  كَارِهُونَ } ، وهذا هو سرُّ إعراضهم  واستكبارهم - إنه كراهيتهم للحق لطول  ما ألفوا الباطل وعاشوا عليه، وهذه  سنة البشر في كل زمان ومكان.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- غمرة الجهل والتعصب وعمى التقليد هي سبب إعراض الناس عن الحق ومعارضتهم له.

2- لا تنفع التوبة عند معاينة العذاب أو نزوله.

3-  بيان الذنوب التي أخذ بها مترفو مكة ببدر وهي هروبهم من سماع القرآن   ونكوصهم عند سماعه على أعقابهم حتى لا يسمعوه واستكبارهم بالحرم واعتزارهم   به جهلاً وضلالا واجتماعهم في الليالي الطوال يسمرون على اللهو وقول  الباطل  هاجرين سماع القرآن وما يدعو إليه من هدى وخير.
______________________________  ___
1 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما دون ذلك أي: دون الشرك من كبائر الذنوب هم  عاملوها لا محالة إذ كتبت عليهم ليدخلوا بها النار، وما كان دون عمل  المؤمنين قطعاً هو الشرك والمعاصي، فلا منافاة بين ما في التفسير وما روي  عن ابن عباس.
2 الجؤار: كالخوار يقال: خار الثور يخأر: إذا صاح، وجأر الرجل بالدعاء:  تضرع به، قال قتادة: يصرخون بالتوبة فلا تقبل منهم، وجأروا كذلك يوم أصابهم  القحط والجدب فجاعوا حتى كادوا يهلكون بدعوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
3 {تنكصون} : ترجعون وراءكم، وأصله الرجوع إلى الوراء القهقري. قال الشاعر:
زعموا أنهم على سبل النجا
ةِ وإنما نكصوا على الأعقاب
4 سامراً معناه سمّاراً أي: جماعة تتحدّثون بالليل، والسمر مأخوذ من السّمر  الذي هو ظل القمر، ومنه سمرة اللون وكانوا يتحدثون حول الكعبة في سمرة  القمر فسمي التحدّث به، وقرى {سُمّاراً} جمع سامر. يقال: جاء من السامر  يريد: من القوم الذين يسمرون، وفي الحديث: كراهة النوم قبل العشاء، والحديث  أي السمر بعدها، وروي أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يضرب الناس على الحديث بعد  العشاء ويقول: أسمراً أول الليل ونوماً آخره؟!!
5 وقيل: القول: القرآن: وسمي قولاً لأنهم خوطبوا به، والاستفهام إنكاري يحمل التقريع والتأنيب.
6 {أم جاءهم} الخ.. أي: فأنكروه وأعرضوا عنه. وقيل: أم بمعنى بل الانتقالية  بل جاءهم مالا عهد لآبائهم به فلذا أنكروه وتركوا التديُّن به، والفاء في:  أفلم يدّبروا: للتفريع إذ هذا الكلام متفرع عما سبقه، والتدبر معناه إعمال  النظر العقلي في دلالات الدلائل على ما نصبت له، وأصله النظر في دبر الأمر  أي: فيما لا يظهر منه للمتأمل بادئ ذي بدء.
7 في قوله {بل أكثرهم} احتراس عرف في القرآن حتى لا ينقض ببعض الأفراد وهو من اعجاز القرآن وبالغ كماله في البلاغة والبيان.
*************************
**{ وَلَوِ   ٱتَّبَعَ ٱلْحَقُّ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ لَفَسَدَتِ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ وَٱلأَرْضُ   وَمَن فِيهِنَّ بَلْ أَتَيْنَاهُمْ بِذِكْرِهِمْ فَهُمْ عَن ذِكْرِهِمْ   مُّعْرِضُونَ } 71 { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ خَرْجاً فَخَرَاجُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّازِقِينَ } 72 { وَإِنَّكَ لَتَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } 73 { وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلآخِرَةِ عَنِ ٱلصِّرَاطِ لَنَاكِبُونَ } 74 { وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِّن ضُرٍّ لَّلَجُّواْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ } 75 { وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِٱلْعَذَابِ فَمَا ٱسْتَكَانُواْ لِرَبِّهِمْ وَمَا يَتَضَرَّعُونَ } 76 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَاباً ذَا عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ إِذَا هُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ }77
*

*شرح الكلمات:

لو اتبع الحق أهواءهم: أي ما يهوونه ويشتهونه.

أتيناهم بذكرهم: أي بالقرآن العظيم الذي فيه ذكرهم فيه يذكرون ويذكرون.

أم تسألهم خرجاً: أي مالاً مقابل إبلاغك لهم دعوة ربهم.

فخراج ربك خير: أي ما يرزقكه الله خير وهو خير الرازقين.

إلى صراط مستقيم: أي إلى الإِسلام.

عن الصراط لناكبون: أي عن الإِسلام أي متنكبونه جاعلوه على منكب أي جانب عادلون عنه.

للجوُّا في طغيانهم يعمهون: لتمادوا في طغيانهم مصرين عليه.

فما استكانوا: أي ما ذلوا ولا خضعوا.

إذا هم فيه مبلسون: أي آيسون قنطون.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المشركين إلى التوحيد والإِيمان بالبعث  والجزاء  فقوله تعالى: { وَلَوِ ٱتَّبَعَ1 ٱلْحَقُّ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ  لَفَسَدَتِ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ وَٱلأَرْضُ وَمَن فِيهِنَّ } هذا كلام مستأنف  لبيان حقائق  أخرى منها أن هؤلاء المشركين لو اتبع الحقُّ النازل من عند  الله والذي  يمثله القرآن أهواءهم أي ما يهوونه ويشتهونه فكان يوافقهم عليه  لأدى ذلك  إلى فساد الكون كله علويه 2وسفليه، وذلك لأنهم أهل باطل لا يرون  إلا الباطل  ويصبح سيرهم معاكساً للحق فيؤدي حتما إلى خراب الكون وقوله  تعالى: { بَلْ  أَتَيْنَاهُمْ بِذِكْرِهِمْ } أي جئناهم بذكرهم الذي هو  القرآن الكريم إذ  به يذكرون وبه يُذكرون لأنه سبب شرفهم، وقوله: { فَهُمْ  عَن ذِكْرِهِمْ  مُّعْرِضُونَ } ، فهم لسوء حالهم وفساد قلوبهم معرضون عما  به يذكرون  ويذكرون3، وقوله تعالى: { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ خَرْجاً } أي  4أجراً ومالاً {  فَخَرَاجُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ } أي ثواب ربِّك الذي يثيبك به  خير وهو تعالى خير  الرازقين وحاشا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسألهم  عن التبليغ أجراً  وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّكَ لَتَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } أي  إلى الإِسلام طريق السعادة والكمال في الدنيا والآخرة،  وقوله تعالى: {  وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلآخِرَةِ عَنِ  ٱلصِّرَاطِ5  لَنَاكِبُونَ } أي علة تنكبّهم أي ابتعادهم عن الإِسلام هو  عدم إيمانهم  بالآخرة، وهو كذلك فالقلب الذي لا يعمره الإِيمان بلقاء الله  والجزاء يوم  القيامة صاحبه ضد كل خير ومعروف ولا يؤمل منه ذلك لعلة كفره  بالآخرة.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَلَوْ 6رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِّن ضُرٍّ   لَّلَجُّواْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ } يخبر تعالى أنه لو رحم أولئك   المشركين المكذبين بالآخرة، وكشف ما بهم من ضر أصابهم من قحط وجدب وجوع   ومرض لا يشكرون الله، بل يتمادون في عتوهم وضلالهم وظلمهم يعمهون حيارى   يترددون، وقوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِٱلْعَذَابِ 7} وهي سنوات   الجدب والقحط بدعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أصابهم من قتل وجراحات   وهزائم في بدر. وقوله: { فَمَا ٱسْتَكَانُواْ 8لِرَبِّهِمْ وَمَا   يَتَضَرَّعُونَ } فما ذلوا لربهم وما دعوه ولا تضرعوا إليه بل بقوا على   طغيانهم في ضلالهم ومرد هذا ظلمة النفوس الناتجة عن الشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى: {  حَتَّىٰ إِذَا فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَاباً ذَا عَذَابٍ  شَدِيدٍ } وهو  معركة بدر وما أصاب المشركين من القتل { إِذَا هُمْ فِيهِ  مُبْلِسُونَ 9} أي  آيسون من كل خير حزنون قنطون وذلك لظلمة نفوسهم بالشرك  والمعاصي.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- خطر اتباع الهوى وما يفضي إليه من الهلاك والخسران.

2- الصراط المسقيم الموصل إلى السعادة والكمال هو الإِسلام لا غير.

3- التكذيب بيوم القيامة وما يتم فيه من حساب وجزاء هو الباعث على كل شر والمانع من كل خير.

4- من آثار ظلمة النفس نتيجة الكفر اليأس والقنوط والتمادي في الشر والفساد.
_________________________
1 اختلف في المراد بالحق فقيل: هو الله تعالى قاله مجاهد وغيره، وقيل معناه  ولو اتبع صاحب الحق، وقيل: هو مجاز أي: لو وافق الحق أهواءهم فجعل موافقته  إتباعاً، وما في التفسير أظهر، وقد استظهره ابن جرير الطبري.
2 وما في الكون العلوي من الملائكة، والسفلي من الجن والإنس، وإلى هذا الإشارة بِمَنْ في قوله: {ومن فيهن} .
3 الأولى يذكرون بفتح الياء، مبنى للفاعل، والثانية يذكرون بضم الياء مبنيٌ للمفعول.
4 قرىء خراجاً أيضاً والمعنى واحد، والمعنى: أتسألهم رزقاً فرزق ربك خير،  وقيل: الخرج: الجعل والخراج: العطاء، والخرج: المصدر، والخراج: الاسم.
5 الصراط في اللغة: الطريق، يسمي الدين طريقاً لأنه طريق إلى الجنة  والناكب: العادل عن الشيء المعرض عنه، وهو مشتق من المنكب وهو جانب الكتف.
6 {ولو رحمناهم} معطوف على جملة: {حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب} وما  بينهما: اعتراض باستدلال عليهم وتنديم لهم وقطع لمعاذيرهم أي: أنهم ليسوا  بحيث لو استجاب الله جؤارهم {دعاءهم} عند نزول العذاب بهم وكشفه عنهم  لعادوا إلى ما كانوا فيه من الغمرة والشرك والأعمال السيئة. وهذا كقوله:  {إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون} .
7 هذا استدلال على مضمون ما في قوله: {ولو رحمناهم} الخ، و {ال} في العذاب  للعهد أي: بالعذاب المذكور آنفاً في قوله: {حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب}  .
8 الاستكانة: مصدر بمعنى الخضوع، مشتقة من السكون، لأن الذي يخضع يقطع الحركة أمام من يخضع له.
9 الإبلاس: شدة اليأس من النجاة، وجائز أن يكون العذاب الذي أبلسهم عذاب  القحط والمجاعة التي أصابتهم، وجائز أن يكون عذاب يوم القيامة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


    تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية تفسير  القرآن الكريم  

-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (7)  
الحلقة (615)

المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 531الى صــــ 536)

**{وَهُوَ  الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ  قَلِيلًا مَا تَشْكُرُونَ (78) وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ (79) وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَلَهُ  اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (80) بَلْ قَالُوا  مِثْلَ مَا قَالَ الْأَوَّلُونَ (81) قَالُوا أَإِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا  تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ (82) لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ  وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ  الْأَوَّلِينَ (83) 
}
*

*شرح الكلمات:

أنشأ لكم السمع: أي خلق وأوجد لكم الأسماع والأبصار.

والأفئدة: جمع فؤاد وهو القلب.

قليلا ما تشكرون: أي ما تشكرون إلاّ قليلا.

ذرأكم: أي خلقكم.

وإليه تحشرون: أي تجمعون إليه بعد إحيائكم وخروجكم من قبوركم.

وله اختلاف الليل والنهار: أي إليه تعالى إيجاد الليل والنهار وظلمة الليل وضياء النهار.

أفلا تعقلون: فتعرفوا أن الله هو المعبود الحق إذ هو الرب الحق.

إلا  أساطير الأولين: أي ما تقولون من البعث والحياة الثانية ما هو إلا  حكايات  وأساطير وأخبار الأولين، والأساطير جمع أسطورة أي حكاية مسطرة  مكتوبة.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المنكرين للبعث الآخر إلى الإيمان به بعرض  الأدلة العقلية عليهم لعلهم يؤمنون فقال تعالى لهم: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلًا مَا تَشْكُرُونَ}  أي الله الذي  خلق لكم أسماعكم وأبصاركم وقلوبكم قادر على إحيائكم بعد  موتكم وحشركم إليه  تعالى ليحاسبكم ويجزيكم، وقوله: { قَلِيلاً مَّا  تَشْكُرُونَ3 } يوبخهم  تعالى على كفرانهم نعمه عليهم، إذ أوجد لهم أسماعاً  وأبصاراً وأفئدة ولم  يحمدوه على ذلك ولم يشكروه بالإِيمان به وبطاعته،  وقوله تعالى: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ}  أي خلقكم في الأرض، { وَإِلَيْهِ  تُحْشَرُونَ } إذ الذي قدر على خلقكم في  الأرض قادر على خلقكم في أرض أخرى  بعد أن يميتكم ويحشركم أي يجمعكم إليه  ليحاسبكم ويجزيكم. وقوله: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَلَهُ اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ   } أي يحيي النطفة بجعلها مضغة لحم ثم ينفخ فيها  الروح فتكون بشراً،  ويميتكم بعد انقضاء آجالكم أليس هذا قادراً على إحيائكم  بعد موتكم.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَلَهُ اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ   }  أي ولله تعالى اختلاف الليل والنهار بإيجادهما وتعاقبهما وإدخال أحدهما  في  الآخر أفلا تعقلون6 أنَّ من هذه قدرته وتصاريفه في خلقه قادر على  بعثكم بعد  إماتتكم وقوله تعالى: { بَلْ قَالُواْ مِثْلَ7 مَا قَالَ  ظ±لأَوَّلُونَ } أي  بدل أن يؤمنوا باليوم الآخر لِما دَلْ عليه من هذه  الأدلة التي لا يردها  عاقل ولا ينكرها عقل عادوا فقالوا قولة المنكرين من  الأمم قبلهم: {قَالُوا أَإِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ } وهو إنكار صريح منهم للبعث الآخر. وقالوا أيضاً ما أخبر  تعالى عنهم، وهم يعلنون تكذيبهم لله تعالى ورسوله: { لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ  } أي لقد وعد هذا آباؤبا من قبل ولم يحصل ما هذا الذي يقال  إلا أساطير أي  حكايات سطرها الأولون في كتبهم فهي تروى ويتناقلها الناس ولا  حقيقة لها  ولا وجود.

هداية الآيات

من هداية الآيات:

1- وجوب الشكر لله تعالى بطاعته على نعمه ومن بينها نعمة السمع والبصر والقلب.

2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بما تضمنت الآيات من الأدلة العديدة على ذلك.

3- سوء التقليد وآثارة في السلوك الإِنساني بحيث ينكر المقلد عقله.
___________________________
1 هذا الكلام الإلهي، استدلال وامتنان فقد عرّفهم بكمال قدرته وعظيم مننه.
2 جائز أن يكون لهم شكر قليل، وجائز أن يكون لا شكر لهم البتة، وإنما هو من باب الاحتراس كيلا ينقض الخبر. بأدنى شكر منهم.
3 جمع الأبصار والأفئدة باعتبار تعدد الأفراد، ووحد السمع لأنه مصدر فجرى على الأصل.
4 هذه بعض مظاهر القدرة الإلهية الموجبة لعبادته وحده، والموجبة لتصديقه فيما واعد به وأوعد، من نعيم الآخرة وعذابها.
5 {وله اختلاف الليل والنهار} هذه اللام: لام الاختصاص إذ لا قدرة لكائن  سواه على اختلاف الليل والنهار بالطول والقصر، والضياء والظلام، وما يجري  فيهما من تصاريف الكائنات على اختلافها وتنوعها.
6 الاستفهام إنكاري ينكر عليهم عدم تعقلهم وفهمهم لدلائل التوحيد والبعث  والجزاء، والفاء: للتفريع إذ هذا الكلام متفرع على ما تقدم من الأدلة في  السياق.
7 في هذا التفات من الخطاب إلى الغيبة لأنّ الكلام انتقل من التقريع إلى  حكاية ضلالهم، وبل: للإضراب الإبطالي أي: أبطل كونهم يعقلون مع إثبات  إنكارهم للبعث مع علّة الإنكار وهي: تقليدهم لآبائهم.
8 قرأ الجمهور بهمزتين: الأولى. همزة الاستفهام، والثانية: همزة إذ الشرطية  وكذلك مع {إنا لمبعوثون} إلاّ نافعاً وأبا عمرو فقد قرءا بهمزة واحدة  اكتفاء بهمزة الاستفهام الأولى: الدالة على الشرط عن همزة الجواب.  والاستفهام إنكاري.
9 من قبل محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وجملة: "إن هذه لأساطير  الأولين جملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً جواباً لمن قال: كيف رد الأولون  والآخرون على هذا القول؟
****************************
**{قُلْ  لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (84)  سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (85) قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ  السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ (86) سَيَقُولُونَ  لِلَّهِ قُلْ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (87) قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  (88) سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ (89) بَلْ  أَتَيْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ (90) مَا اتَّخَذَ  اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ  إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ  عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ (91) عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ (92) 

*

*شرح الكلمات:

قل أفلا تذكرون: فتعلمون أن من له الأرض ومن فيها خلقاً وملكاً قادر على البعث وأنه لا إله إلا هو.

قل أفلا تتقون: أي كيف لا تتقونه بالإِيمان به وتوحيده وتصديقه في البعث والجزاء.

من بيده ملكوت كل شيء: أي ملك كل شيء يتصرف فيه كيف يشاء.

وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه: يحفظ ويحمي من يشاء ولا يُحمى عليه ويحفظ من أراده بسوء.

فأنى تسحرون: أي كيف تخدعون وتصرفون عن الحق.

بل أتيناهم بالحق: أي بما هو الحق والصدق في التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء.

ولعلا بعضهم على بعض: أي قهراً وسلطاناً.

عما يصفون: أي من الكذب كزعمهم أن لله ولداً وأن له شريكاً وأنه غير قادر على البعث.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المشركين إلى التوحيد والإِيمان بالبعث  والجزاء  فقال تعالى لرسوله قل1 لهؤلاء المشركين المنكرين للبعث والجزاء { قُلْ لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ}  من المخلوقات { إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } من هي  له فسموه. ولما لم يكن  لهم من بُدٍّ أن يقولوا { لِلَّهِ } أخبر تعالى أنهم  سيقولون لله. إذاًَ  قل لهم: { أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ2 } فتعلموا أن من له  الأرض ومن فيها خلقاً  وملكاً وتصرفاً لا يصلح أن يكون له شريك من عباده،  وهو رب كل شيء ومليكه،  وقوله: { قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ   } أي سَلْهُمْ من هو رب السماوات السبع وربّ  العرش العظيم. الذي أحاط  بالملكوت كله، أي من هو خالق السماوات السبع، ومن  فيهن ومن خالق العرش  العظيم ومالك ذلك كله والمنصرف فيه، ولما لم يكن من  جواب سوى الله أخبر  تعالى أنهم سيقولون الله أي خالقها وهي لله ملكا  وتدبيرا وتصريفا إذا قل  لهم يا رسولنا { أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ } أي الله  وأنتم تنكرون عليه قدرته في  إحياء الناس بعد موتهم وتجعلون له أندادا  تعبدونها معه، أما تخافون عقابه  3أما تخشون عذابه وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ مَن  بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ يُجْيِرُ وَلاَ يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ 4}  أي سلهم يا رسولنا فقل  لهم من بيده ملكوت كل شيء أي ملك كل شيء وخزائنه؟  وهو يجير من يشاء أي  يحمي ويحفظ من يشاء فلا يستطيع أحد أن يمسه بسوء ولا  يجار عليه، أي ولا  يستطيع أحد أن يجير أي يحمي ويحفظ عليه أحداً أراده بسوء  وقوله: { إِن  كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } أي إن كنتم تعلمون أحداً غير الله  بيده ملكوت كل  شيء ويجير ولا يجار عليه فاذكروه، ولما لم يكن لهم أن يقولوا  غير الله،  أخبر تعالى أنهم سيقولون الله أي5 هو الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهي  لله  خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً إذاً قل لهم { فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ  }؟ أي كيف  تخدعون فتصرفون عن الحق فتعبدون غير الخالق الرازق، وتنكرون  على الخالق  إحياء الأموات وبعثهم وهو الذي أحياهم أولاً ثم أماتهم ثانياً  فكيف ينكر  عليه إحياءهم مرة أخرى وقوله تعالى: { بَلْ أَتَيْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ  }6 أي  ليس الأمر كما يتوهمون ويخيل إليهم بل أتيناهم بذكرهم الذي هو  القرآن به  يذكرون لأنه ذكرى وذكر، وبه يذكرون لأنه شرف لهم وإنهم لكاذبون  في كل ما  يدعون ويقولون.
{ مَا  اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ   } ولا بنت، { وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَـهٍ } ولا  ينبغي ذلك، والدليل  المنطقي العقلي الذي لا يرد هو أنه لو كان مع الله إله  آخر لقاسمه الملك  وذهب كل إله بما خلق، ولحارب بعضهم بعضاً وعلا بعضهم على  بعض غلبة وقهراً  وقوله تعالى: {  سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ } تنزيهاً لله تعالى عما  يصفه به الواصفون من صفات العجز كاتخاذ الولد والشريك، والعجز عن البعث،  وقوله تعالى: { عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}  أي ما ظهر وما بطن، وما  غاب وما حضر فلو كان معه آلهة أخرى لعرفهم وأخبر  عنهم ولكن هيهات هيهات أن  يكون مع الله إله آخر وهو الخالق لكل شيء  والمالك لكل شيء { فَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}9 علواً كبيراً وتنزه تنزهاً عظيماً.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- مشروعية توبيخ المتغافل المتجاهل وتأنيب المتعامي عن الحق وهو قادر على رؤيته.

2- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته.

3- تنزيه الله تعالى عن الصاحبة والولد وإبطال ترهات المفترين.

4- الإِستدلال العقلي ومشروعيته والعمل به لإِحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل.
_________________________
1 قل يا رسولنا جواباً لهم عما قالوه: {لمن الأرض..} الخ.
2 أي: تتعظون فتعلموا.. الخ.
3 وتجعلون لله البنات وأنتم تكرهون ذلك لأنفسكم فكيف ترضونه لربكم؟
4 الملكوت: من صفات المبالغة كالجبروت، والرهبوت، والمراد: ملك كل شيء،  وهذا كله احتجاج على العرب لأنهم مقرّون بالله ربّا، والاستفهام فيه وفي  الذي قبله: تقريري لأنهم مقرّون أن الله هو ربّ السموات وأنه الذي بيده  ملكوت كل شيء.
5 قرأ أبو عمرو: {سيقولون الله} في الموضعين الأخيرين، ولا خلاف في الموضع  الأول لأنه سؤال بـ لمن المَلك؟ ومن قرأ في الأخيرين بلفظ: الله فلأنّ  السؤال بغير اللام فجاء الجواب على لفظه. ومن أجاب بـ الله، فإنه راعى  المعنى إذ رب السموات: مالكها فهي له وملكوت كل شيء لله.
6 {بل أتيناهم بالحق} : إضراب لإبطال كونهم مسحورين. أي: ليس الأمر كما  يخيّل إليهم، وإنما أتيناهم بالحق وأكثرهم للحق كارهون، فهذه علّة إعراضهم  وعدم قبولهم لدعوة الحق، وقولهم فيه {إن هذا إلاّ أساطير الأولين} .
7 نفى عنه تعالى اتخاذ الولد كما نفى أن يكون له شريك في الألوهية بالبرهان  العقلي وهو: أنه لو كان معه آلهة لاقتسموا الكون وذهب كل إله بما خلق، وقد  يحارب بعضهم بعضاً ويعلو من يغلب ولم يكن من مظاهر هذا شيء البتة فثبتت  النتيجة وهي المذكورة أولا: {ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من اله} .
8 هذا من جملة أدلة نفي الشريك له تعالى إذ العالم بكل شيء كيف يكون له  شريك ولا يعرفه، وقرأ حفص عالِم بالجر على أنه نعت لاسم الجلالة في قوله  {سبحان الله} ، وقرأ نافع بالرفع على أنه خبر لمحذوف أي: هو عالم.
9 {عما يشركون} ما مصدرية، والمعنى: تعالى عن إشراكهم. أي: هو منزه عن أن يكون له شريك.

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



    تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية تفسير  القرآن الكريم  

-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (8)  
الحلقة (616)

المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 536الى صــــ 541)**{ قُل رَّبِّ إِمَّا تُرِيَنِّي مَا يُوعَدُونَ } 93 { رَبِّ فَلاَ تَجْعَلْنِي فِي ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 94 { وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ أَن نُّرِيَكَ مَا نَعِدُهُمْ لَقَادِرُونَ } 95 { ٱدْفَعْ بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ٱلسَّيِّئَةَ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ } 96 { وَقُلْ رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ ٱلشَّياطِينِ } 97 { وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ } 98 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَ أَحَدَهُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ٱرْجِعُونِ } 99 { لَعَلِّيۤ   أَعْمَلُ صَالِحاً فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ كَلاَّ إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ   قَآئِلُهَا وَمِن وَرَآئِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ }100
*

*شرح الكلمات:

إما تريني ما يوعدون: أي إن تُريني من العذاب.

ادفع بالتي هي أحسن: اي ادفع بالخصلة التي هي أحسن وذلك كالصفح والإِعراض عنهم.

من همزات الشياطين: أي من وساوسهم التي تخطر بالقلب فتكاد تفسده.

أن يحضرون: أي في أموري حتى لا يفسدوها علي.

جاء أحدهم الموت: أي رأى علاماته ورآه.

برزخ: أي حاجز يمنع وهو مدة الحياة الدنيا، وإن عاد بالبعث فلا عمل يقبل.

معنى الآيات:

في  هذا السياق تهديد للمشركين الذين لم ينتفعوا بتلك التوجيهات التي تقدمت  في  الآيات قبل هذه، فأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يدعوه ويضرع إليه إن هو  أبقاه  حتى يحين هلاك قومه، أن لا يهلكه معهم فقال: { قُل رَّبِّ إِمَّا   تُرِيَنِّي1 } أي أن تريني { مَا يُوعَدُونَ } أي من العذاب، { رَبِّ فَلاَ   تَجْعَلْنِي فِي ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } بل أخرجني منهم وأبعدني عنهم   حتى لا أهلك معهم. وقوله تعالى: { وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ أَن نُّرِيَكَ 2مَا   نَعِدُهُمْ لَقَادِرُونَ } يخبر تعالى رسوله بأنه قادر على إنزال العذاب   الذي وعد به المشركين إذا لم يتوبوا قبل حلوله بهم.

وقوله:  { ٱدْفَعْ بِٱلَّتِي 3هِيَ أَحْسَنُ } هذا قل أمره بقتالهم: أمره  بأن يدفع  ما يقولونه له في الكفر والتكذيب بالخُلَّة والخصلة التي هي أحسن  وذلك  كالصفح والإِعراض عنهم وعدم الإِلتفاف إليهم. وقوله: { نَحْنُ  أَعْلَمُ  بِمَا يَصِفُونَ } أي من قولهم لله شريك وله ولد، وأنه ما أرسل  محمداً  رسولاً، وأنه لا بعث ولا حياة ولا نشور يوم القيامة وقوله: {  وَقُلْ رَّبِّ  أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ 4ٱلشَّياطِينِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ  رَبِّ أَن  يَحْضُرُونِ } لما علمه الاحتراز والتحصُّن من المشركين بالصفح  والإِعراض  أمره أن يتحصن من الشياطين بالإِستعاذة بالله تعالى فأمره أن  يقول { رَّبِّ  } أي يا رب { أَعُوذُ 5بِكَ } أي استجير بك من همزات  الشياطين أي وساوسهم  حتى لا يفتنوني عن ديني وأعوذ بك أن يحضروا أمري  فيفسدوه علي.

وقوله  تعالى: { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَ أَحَدَهُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ } أي إذا حضر  أحد  أولئك المشركين الموت أي رأى ملك الموت وأعوانه وقد حضروا لقبض روحه {   قَالَ رَبِّ6 ٱرْجِعُونِ } أي أخروا موتي كي أعمل صالحاً فيما تركت العمل   فيه بالصلاح، وفيما ضيعت من واجبات قال تعالى رداً عليه { كَلاَّ }7 أي  لا  رجوع أبداً، { إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَآئِلُهَا } لا فائدة منها ولا  نفع  فيها، { وَمِن وَرَآئِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ } أي حاجز مانع من العودة إلى  الحياة  وهو أيام الدنيا كلها حتى إذا انقضت عادوا إلى الحياة، ولكن ليست  حياة عمل  وإصلاح ولكنها حياة حساب وجزاء هذا معنى قوله: { وَمِن  وَرَآئِهِمْ  بَرْزَخٌ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ }8.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- مشروعية الدعاء والترغيب فيه وإنه لذو جدوى للمؤمن.

2- استحباب دفع السيء من القول أو الفعل بالصفح والإِعراض عن صاحبه.

3- مشروعية الإِستعاذة بالله تعالى من وساوس الشياطين ومن حضورهم أمر العبد الهام حتى لا يفسدوه عليه بالخواطر السيئة.

4-  موعظة المؤمن بحال من يتمنى العمل الصالح عند الموت فلا يُمكن منه  فيموت  بندمه وحسرته ويلقى جزاء تفريطه حرماناً وخسراناً في الدار الآخرة.
__________________________
1 أصل إما: إن ما، إن شرطية، وما: صلة لتقوية الشرط، وجواب الشرط فلا  تجعلني مع القوم الظالمين، علمه ربه هذا الدعاء ليدعو به. أي: إذا أردت بهم  عقوبة فأخرجني عنهم وأبعدني عنهم. وفي الآية تهديد عظيم للمشركين.
2 الجملة تحمل وعيداً آخر مؤكداً للأول الذي تضمنته جملة {ربّ إما تريني ما يوعدون} .
3 هذا بالنسبة إلى الأمة فهو محكم باق، وهو الصفح وعدم المؤاخذة فيما بينهم  وأمّا بالنسبة للمشركين والكافرين، فهو موادعة لهم لا غير إلى أن يؤمر  بقتالهم، وقد أمر به فيما بعد.
4 جمع همزة، والهمزة في اللغة النخس والدفع، يقال: همزه ونخسه ودفعه، قال  الليث: الهمز: كلام من وراء القفا، واللمز: مواجهة والشيطان يوسوس بوساوسه  في صدر ابن آدم، الهمس لغة: الكلام الخفي يقال: همس في أذنه بكذا: أسرّ به  إليه.
5 هذا التعوذ، وإن خوطب به الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فهو  لأمته معه معه بل هي أحوج منه إليه، وهمزات الشيطان: هي سورات الغضب التي  لا يملك الإنسان بها نفسه وقد شكا خالد بن الوليد للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن كان يؤرق من الليل فأمره أن يقول: "أعوذ بكلمات الله  التامة من غضبه وعقابه ومن شر عباده ومن همزات الشياطين وأعوذ بك ربّ أن  يحضرون".
6 {ربّ ارجعون} هذا تمنّ للحياة الدنيا بعد ذهابها، وهيهات هيهات أن تعود!!  وقوله: {ارجعون} : خاطب الربّ تعالى بضمير التعظيم وتعظيم المخاطب شائع في  كلام العرب.
7 كلا: ردع للسامع ليعلم يقينا إبطال ما يطلبه الكافر من الرجوع.
8 البرزخ: هو ما بين الدنيا والآخرة إذ كل ما حجز بين شيئين قيل فيه: برزخ.
************************
**{ فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ فَلاَ أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلاَ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } 101 { فَمَن ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ } 102 { وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فأُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ خَسِرُوۤاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ } 103 { تَلْفَحُ وُجُوهَهُمُ ٱلنَّارُ وَهُمْ فِيهَا كَالِحُونَ } 104 { أَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنْتُمْ بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ } 105 { قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا وَكُنَّا قَوْماً ضَآلِّينَ } 106 { رَبَّنَآ أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ }107
*

*شرح الكلمات:

في الصور: أي في القرن المعبر عنه بالبوق نفخة القيام من القبور للحساب والجزاء.

المفلحون: أي الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.

تلفح وجوههم النار: أي تحرقها.

وهم فيها كالحون: الكالح من أحرقت النار جلدة وجهه وشفتيه فظهرت أسنانه.

ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم: أي يوبخون ويذكرون بالماضي ليحصل لهم الندم والمراد بالآيات آيات القرآن.

غلبت علينا شقوتنا: أي الشقاوة الأزلية التي تكتب على العبد في كتاب المقادير قبل وجوده.

أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا: أي من النار فإن عدنا إلى الشرك والمعاصي.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء والدعوة إلى ذلك  وعرض  الأدلة وتبيينها وتنويعها، إذ لا يمكن استقامة إنسان في تفكيره وخلقه   وسلوكه على مناهج الحق والخبر إلا إذا آمن إيماناً راسخاً بوجود الله  تعالى  ووجوب طاعته وتوحيده في عباداته، وبالواسطة في ذلك وهو الوحي والنبي   الموحي إليه، وبالبعث الآخر الذي هو دور الحصاد لما زرع الإِنسان في هذه   الحياة من خير وشر فقوله تعالى: { فَإِذَا نُفِخَ 1فِي ٱلصُّورِ فَلاَ   2أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلاَ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } هذا عرض لما يجري   في الآخرة فيخبر تعالى أنه إذا نفخ إسرافيل بإذن الله في الصور الذي هو   القرن أي كقرن الشاة لقوله تعالى:{ فَإِذَا نُقِرَ فِي ٱلنَّاقُورِ  فَذَلِكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوْمٌ عَسِيرٌ } [المدثر:  8-9] فلشدة الهول وعظيم  الفزع لم يبق نسب 3يراعى أو يلتفت إليه بل كل واحد  همه نفسه فقط، ولا يسأل  حميم حميماً وسألت عائشة رضي الله عنها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم "  قالت: هل تذكرون أهليكم يا رسول الله يوم القيامة فقال أما عند ثلاثة فلا:  إذا تطايرت الصحف، وإذا وضع الميزان وإذا نصب الصراط " ومعنى هذا الحديث  واضح والشاهد منه ظاهر وهو أنهم لا يتساءلون.

وقوله  تعالى: { فَمَن ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ  } أي من رجحت كفة حسناته على كفة سيئآته أفلح أي نجا من  النار وأدخل الجنة  وَمن خفت موازينه بأن حصل العكس فقد خسر وأبعد عن الجنة  وأدخل النار وهذا  معنى قوله تعالى { وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ  فأُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ  خَسِرُوۤاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ  تَلْفَحُ4 وُجُوهَهُمُ  ٱلنَّارُ وَهُمْ فِيهَا كَالِحُونَ 5} أي تحرق  وجوههم النار فيكلحون باحتراق  شفاههم وتظهر أسنانهم وهو أبشع منظر وأسوأه  وقوله تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَكُنْ6  آيَاتِي تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ فَكُنْتُمْ  بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ }؟ هذا يقال  لهم تأنيباً وتوبيخاً وهم في جهنم وهو  عذاب نفساني مع العذاب الجثماني {  أَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَىٰ  عَلَيْكُمْ } أما كان رسلنا يتلون عليكم  آياتنا { فَكُنْتُمْ بِهَا  تُكَذِّبُونَ } بأقوالكم وأعمالكم أو بأعمالكم  دون أقوالكم فلم تحرموا ما  حرم الله ولم تؤدوا ما أوجب الله، ولم تنتهوا  عما نهاكم عنه.
وقوله تعالى: {  قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا 7} هذا  جوابهم كالمعتذرين  بأن شقاءهم كان بقضاء وقدر فلذا حيل بينهم وبين  الإِيمان والعمل الصالح.  وقوله تعالى: { وَكُنَّا قَوْماً ضَآلِّينَ } هذا  قولهم أيضاً وهو اعتراف  صريح بأنهم كانوا ضالين. ثم قالوا ما أخبر تعالى  به عنهم بقوله: { رَبَّنَآ  أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا  ظَالِمُونَ } هذا دعاؤهم وهم  في جهنم يسْألون ربهم أن يردهم إلى الدنيا  ليؤمنوا ويستقيموا8 على صراط  الله المستقيم الذي هو الإِسلام وسوف ينتظرون  جواب الله تعالى ألف سنة، وهو  ما تضمنته الآيات التالية.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء من خلال عرض أحداثها في هذه الآيات.

2- تقرير أن وزن الأعمال يوم القيامة حق وإنكاره بدعة مكفرة.

3-  تقرير أن إسرافيل ينفخ في الصور وإنكار ذلك وتأويله بلفظ الصور كما فعل   المراغي عند تفسيره هذه الآية مع الأسف بدعة من البدع المنكرة ولذا نبهت   عليها هنا حتى لا يغتر بها المؤمنون.

4-  الإِعتذار بالقدر لا ينفع صاحبه، إذ القدر مستور فلا ينظر إليه والعبد   مأمور فليؤتمر بأمر الله ورسوله ولينته بنهيهما ما دام العبد قادراً على   ذلك فإن عجز فهو معذور.

____________________________
1 هذه النفخة الثانية، وهي نفخة البعث، والحشر والتي قبلها هي نفخة الفناء، والتي بعد نفخة الصعق، والأخيرة نفخة الحساب والجزاء.
2 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: لا يفتخرون بالأنساب في الآخرة كما يفتخرون  بها في الدنيا، ولا يتساءلون فيها كما يتساءلون في الدنيا: من أي قبيلة  أنت ولا من أي نسب ولا يتعارفون لهول ما أذهلهم!!
3 ورد ما يخصص هذا العموم وهو قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "كل  سبب ونسب فإنه منقطع يوم القيامة إلاّ سببي ونسبي" رواه الطبراني فإنه إن  صح يكون مخصصا لعموم الآية. والله أعلم.
4 {تلفح} وتنفح بمعنى واحد لقوله تعالى: {ولإن مستهم نفحة من عذاب ربك} إلاّ أن تلفح أبلغ من تنفح وأشد.
5 الكلوح: تكشر في عبوس، والكالح الذي تشمّرت شفتاه وبدت أسنانه قال ابن  مسعود: أرأيت الرأس المشتط بالنار وقد بدت أسنانه وقلصت شفتاه.
6 الاستفهام للتقريع والتأنيب، والتذكير بما يزيد في حسرتهم وعظيم محنتهم وبلائهم.
7 قرأ ابن مسعود وبها قرأ الكوفيون إلاّ حفصاً شقاوتنا وقرأ الجمهور شقوتنا.
8 وما يستقيمون لو ردوا لعلم الله تعالى بهم إذ قال عز وجل: {ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نُهوا عنه، وإنهم لكاذبون} .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*




تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المؤمنون - (9)  
الحلقة (617)
تفسير سورة المؤمنون مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 541الى صــــ 545)**
**{ قَالَ ٱخْسَئُواْ فِيهَا وَلاَ تُكَلِّمُونِ } 108 { إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِي يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَآ آمَنَّا فَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا وَٱرْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّاحِمِينَ } 109 { فَٱتَّخَذْتُمُو  هُمْ سِخْرِيّاً حَتَّىٰ أَنسَوْكُمْ ذِكْرِي وَكُنْتُمْ مِّنْهُمْ تَضْحَكُونَ } 110 { إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ بِمَا صَبَرُوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ ٱلْفَآئِزُونَ }111
*

*شرح الكلمات:

إخسأوا: أي أبعدوا في النار أذلاء مخزيين.

فريق من عبادي: هم المؤمنون المتقون.

فاتخذتموهم سخرياً: أي جعلتموهم محط سخريتكم واستهزائكم.

بما صبروا: أي على الإِيمان والتقوى.

هم الفائزون: أي الناجون من النار المنعمون في الجنة.

معنى الآيات:

قوله تعالى: { قَالَ ٱخْسَئُواْ فِيهَا وَلاَ تُكَلِّمُونِ1 } هذا جواب  سؤالهم المتقدم حيث قالوا:{ رَبَّنَآ أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا  فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ2 } [المؤمنون:  107] وعلل تعالى لحكمه فيهم بالإٍبعاد  في جهنم أذلاء مخزيين بقوله: {  إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِي }  وهو فريق المؤمنين المتقين 3يقولون {  رَبَّنَآ آمَنَّا فَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا }  ذنوبنا { وَٱرْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ  ٱلرَّاحِمِينَ } أي يعبدوننا  ويتقربون إلينا ويتوسلون بإيمانهم وصالح  أعمالهم ويسألوننا المغفرة  والرحمة وكنتم أنتم تضحكون من عبادتهم ودعائهم  وضراعتهم إلينا وتسخرون  منهم 4إني جزيتهم اليوم بصبرهم على طاعتنا مع ما  يلاقون منكم من اضطهاد  وسخرية. { أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ 5ٱلْفَآئِزُونَ } برضواني  في جناتي لا غيرهم.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- بيان مدى حسرة أهل النار لما يجابون بكلمة: { ٱخْسَئُواْ فِيهَا وَلاَ تُكَلِّمُونِ }.

2- فضيلة التضرع إلى الله تعالى ودعائه والتوسل إليه بالإِيمان وصالح الأعمال.

3- حرمة السخرية بالمسلم والاستهزاء به والضحك منه.

4- فضيلة الصبر ولذا ورد أن منزلة الصبر من الإِيمان كمنزلة الرأس من الجسد.
____________________________
1  أي: ابعدوا في جهنم كما يقال لكلب: اخسأ أي: أبعد، يقال: خسأ الكلب  وأخساه  لازم ومتعدّ. يروي عن ابن المبارك عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال: إن  أهل جهنم يدعون مالكاً فلا يجيبهم أربعين عاماً ثمّ يرد عليهم  {إنكم  ماكثون} والصحيح أنه يجيبهم بعد ألف سنة، وعندها ينقطع رجاؤهم  ودعاؤهم  ويقبل بعضهم على بعض فيتنابحون كالكلاب وقد أطبقت عليهم النار.
2 الظلم: وضح الشي في غير موضعه وعابد غير الله تعالى واضع العبادة في غير موضعها فلذا هو ظالم. والشرك: ظلم عظيم.
3 كبلال وصهيب وعمّار وخباب من فقراء المسلمين الذين كان أبو جهل وأصحابه يهزؤون بهم ويسخرون منهم.
4 في الآية دليل على حرمة السخرية بالمسلم والاستهزاء به.
5 قرىء بفتح الهمزة أي: لأنهم هم الفائزون وقرىء بكسرها على الابتداء.
****************************
**{ قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ عَدَدَ سِنِينَ } 112 { قَالُواْ لَبِثْنَا يَوْماً أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ فَسْئَلِ ٱلْعَآدِّينَ } 113 { قَالَ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً لَّوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } 114 { أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثاً وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لاَ تُرْجَعُونَ } 115 { فَتَعَالَى ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمَلِكُ ٱلْحَقُّ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَبُّ ٱلْعَرْشِ ٱلْكَرِيمِ } 116 { وَمَن   يَدْعُ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـهَا آخَرَ لاَ بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا   حِسَابُهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ } 117 { وَقُل رَّبِّ ٱغْفِرْ وَٱرْحَمْ وَأنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّاحِمِينَ }118
*

*شرح الكلمات:

كم لبثتم في الأرض: أي كم سنة لبثتموها في الأرض أحياء وأمواتاً في قبوركم؟.

فاسأل العادين: يريدون الملائكة التي كانت تعد، وهم الكرام الكاتبون أو من يعد أما نحن فلم نعرف.

خلقناكم عبثاً: أي لا لحكمة بل لمجرد العيش واللعب كلا.

فتعالى الله الملك الحق: أي تنزه الله عن العبث.

لا  برهان له: الجملة صفة لـ " إلهاً آخر " لا مفهوم لها إذ لا يوجد برهان  ولا  حجة على صحة عبادة غير الله تعالى إذ الخلق كله مربوب لله مملوك له.

حسابه عند ربه: أي مجازاته عند ربه هو الذي يجازيه بشركه به ودعاء غيره.

معنى الآيات:

ما  زال السياق الكريم مع أهل النار المنكرين للبعث والتوحيد بقوله تعالى: {   قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ عَدَدَ سِنِينَ }؟ هذا سؤال طرح  عليهم  أي سألهم ربهم وهو أعلم بلبثهم كم لبثتم من سنة في الدنيا مدة  حياتكم فيها  ومدة لبثكم أمواتاً في قبوركم؟ فأجابوا قائلين { لَبِثْنَا  يَوْماً أَوْ  بَعْضَ1 يَوْمٍ فَسْئَلِ 2ٱلْعَآدِّينَ } أي من كان يعد من  الملائكة أو من  غيرهم، وهذا الإِضطراب منهم عائد إلى نكرانهم للبعث وكفرهم  في الدنيا به  أولاً وثانياً أهوال الموقف وصعوبة الحال وآلام العذاب  جعلتهم لا يعرفون  أما أهل الإِيمان فقد جاء في سورة الروم أنهم يجيبون  إجابة صحيحة إذ قال  تعالى:{ وَيَوْمَ  تَقُومُ ٱلسَّاعَةُ يُقْسِمُ  ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ مَا لَبِثُواْ غَيْرَ سَاعَةٍ  كَذَلِكَ كَانُواْ  يُؤْفَكُونَ وَقَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ  وَٱلإِيمَانَ لَقَدْ  لَبِثْتُمْ فِي كِتَابِ ٱللَّهِ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ  ٱلْبَعْثِ فَهَـٰذَا يَوْمُ  ٱلْبَعْثِ وَلَـٰكِنَّكُمْ كُنتمْ لاَ  تَعْلَمُونَ } [الروم:  55-56]  وقوله تعالى: { إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً لَّوْ أَنَّكُمْ  كُنتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ 3} هذا بالنظر إلى ما تقدم من عمر الدنيا، فمدة حياتهم  وموتهم  إلى بعثهم ما هي إلا قليل وقوله تعالى: { أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ4 أَنَّمَا   خَلَقْنَاكُمْ 5عَبَثاً وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لاَ تُرْجَعُونَ } ، هذا منه   تعالى توبيخ لهم وتأنيب على إنكارهم للبعث أنكر تعالى عليهم حسبانهم  وظنهم  أنهم لم يخلقوا للعبادة وإنما خلقوا للأكل والشرب والنكاح كما هو ظن  كل  الكافرين وأنهم لا يبعثون ولا يحاسبون ولا يجزون بأعمالهم. وقوله  تعالى: {  فَتَعَالَى 6ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمَلِكُ ٱلْحَقُّ } أي عن العبث وعن كل ما  لا يليق  بجلاله وكماله وقوله: { لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَبُّ  ٱلْعَرْشِ  ٱلْكَرِيمِ } أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو { رَبُّ ٱلْعَرْشِ  ٱلْكَرِيمِ } أي  مالك العرش الكريم ووصف العرش بالكرم سائغ كوصفه بالعظيم  والعرش سرير الملك  وهو كريم لما فيه من الخير وعظيم إذ هو أعظم من الكرسي  والكرسي وسع  السماوات والأرض، ولم لا يكون العرش كريماً وعظيماً ومالكه جل  جلاله هو  مصدر كل كرم وخير وعظمة.

وقوله  تعالى: { وَمَن يَدْعُ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـهَا آخَرَ لاَ بُرْهَانَ  لَهُ }  أي ومن يعبد مع الله إلهاً آخر بالدعاء أو الخوف أو الرجاء أو  النذر  والذبح، وقوله: لا برهان له أي لا حجة له ولا سلطان على جواز عبادة  ما  عبده، ومن أين يكون له الحجة والبرهان على عبادة غير الله والله رب كل  شيء  ومليكه وقوله تعالى: { فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ } أي الله  تعالى  ربه يتولى حسابه ويجزيه بحسب عمله وسيخسر خسرانا مبينا لأنه كافر   والكافرون لا يفلحون أبداً فلا نجاة من النار ولا دخول للجنة بل حسبهم جهنم   وبئس المهاد.
وقوله تعالى: { وَقُل  رَّبِّ ٱغْفِرْ وَٱرْحَمْ 7} أي أمر الله تعالى  رسوله أن يدعو بهذا الدعاء:  رب اغفر لي وارحمني واغفر لسائر المؤمنين  وارحمهم أجمعين فأنت خير الغافرين  والراحمين.

هداية الآيات:

من هداية الآيات:

1- عظم هول يوم القيامة وشدة الفزع فيه فليتق ذلك بالإِيمان وصالح الأعمال.

2- تنزه الله تعالى عن العبث واللهو واللعب.

3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.

4- كفر وشرك من يدعو مع الله إلهاً آخر.

5- الحكم بخسران الكافرين وعدم فلاحهم.

6- استحباب الدعاء بالمغفرة والرحمة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
_________________________
1 هذا السؤال موجه للمشركين في عرصات القيامة، والسؤال عن ليثهم في قبورهم وجائز أن يكون عن مدة حياتهم في الدنيا.
2 قيل: أنساهم شدة العذاب مدة مكثهم في قبورهم، وقيل: استقصروا مدة لبثهم في الدنيا وفي القبور ورأوه يسيرا بالنسبة إلى ما هم بصدده.
3 هذا بالنظر إلى الدار الآخرة لا يعتبر شيئاً يذكر.
4  روي بضعف أن ابن مسعود مرّ بمصاب مبتلى فقرأ في أذنه: {أفحسبتم} الآية  إلى  {رحيم} فبرأ فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ماذا  قرأت  في أذنه؟ فأخبره فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  والذي  نفسي بيده لو أن رجلاً موقنا قرأها على جبل لزال".
5 أي: مهملين كما خلق البهائم لا ثواب لها ولا عقاب عليها كقوله تعالى {أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى} .
6 {فتعالى الله} : أي تنزه وتقدس الله الملك الحق عن الأولاد والشركاء والأنداد، وعن أن يخلق شيئاً عبثاً أو سفهاً.
7نظرت  إلى حذف المفعول في: اغفر وارحم فانقدح في نفسي أن لجذفه سراً وهو:  أن  يكون عاماً في المؤمنين والمؤمنات لقوله تعالى: {واستغفر لذنبك  وللمؤمنين  والمؤمنات} .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
- (1)  تفسير سورة النور
الحلقة (618)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 545الى صــــ 549)


**سورة النور1
مدنية
وآياتها أربع وستون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**سُورَةٌ   أَنزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ   لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (1) الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ   وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ   فِي دِينِ اللهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ   وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (2) الزَّانِي   لا يَنكِحُ إلا زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لا يَنكِحُهَا   إِلا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (3)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
سورة أنزلناها: أي هذه سورة أنزلناها.
وفرضناها: أي فرضنا ما فيها من أحكام.
وأنزلنا فيها آيات بينات: أي وأنزلنا ضمنها آيات أي حججاً واضحات تهدي إلى الحق وإلى صراط مستقيم.
لعلكم تذكرون: أي تتعظون فتعملون بما في السورة من أحكام.
الزانية: من أفضت إلى رجل بغير نكاح شرعي وهي غير محصنة.
مائة جلدة: أي ضربة على جلد ظهره.
رأفة: شفقة ورحمة.
وليشهد عذابهما: أي اقامة الحد عليهما.
طائفة: أي عدد لا يقل عن ثلاثة أنفار من المسلمين والأربعة أولى من الثلاثة.
الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية: أي إلا زانية مثله أو مشركة أي لا يقع وطء إلاَّ على مثله2.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {سورة أنزلناها} أي هذه سورة من كتاب الله أنزلناها أي على   عبدنا ورسولنا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وفرضناها} أي وفرضنا   ما اشتملت عليه من أحكام على أمة الإسلام، وقوله: {لعلكم تذكرون} أي  تتعظون  فتعملون بما حوته هذه السورة من أوامر ونواه وآداب وأخلاق وقوله  تعالى:  {الزانية3 والزاني فاجلدوا كل4 واحد منهما مائة جلدة} أي من زنت  برجل منكم  أيها المسلمون وهما بكران حُرَّان غير محصنين ولا مملوكين  فاجلدوا كل واحد  منهما مائة جلدة بعصا لا تشين جارحة ولا تكسر عضواً أي  جلداً غير مبرح،  وزادت السنة تغريب سنة، وقوله تعالى: {ولا تأخذكم بهما  رأفة في دين الله} ،  أي لا تشفقوا عليهما فتعطلوا حَدَّ الله تعالى  وتحرموهما من التطهير بهذا  الحد لأن الحدود كفارة لأصحابها، وقوله: {إن  كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم  الآخر} أي فأقيموا عليهما الحد وقوله: {وليشهد  عذابهما} أي إقامة الحد  {طائفة من المؤمنين} أي ثلاثة أنفار فأكثر وأربعة  أولى لأن شهادة الزنا  تثبت بأربعة شهداء وكلما كثر العدد كان أولى وأفضل.
وقوله تعالى: {الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة} أي لا يطأ إلا مثله من   الزواني أو مشركة لا دين لها، والزانية أيضاً لا يطأها إلا زانٍ مثلها أو   مشرك {وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين} أي حرم الله الزنا على المؤمنين والمؤمنات   ولازم هذا أن لا نزوج زانياً من عفيفة إلا بعد توبته5، ولا نزوج زانية من   عفيف إلا بعد توبتها6.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان حكم الزانية والزاني البكرين الحرين وهو جلد مائة وتغريب عام وأما   الثيبان فالرحم إن كانا حرين أو جلد خمسين1 جلدة لكل واحد منهما إن كانا   غير حرين.
2- وجوب إقامة هذا الحد أمام طائفة من المؤمنين.
3- لا يحل تزويج الزاني إلا بعد توبته، ولا الزانية إلا بعد توبتها.
__________**
1 روي أن عمر رضي الله عنه: كتب يوماً إلى أهل الكوفة. علّموا نساءكم سورة   النور. كما روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: لا تنزلوا النساء الغرف   ولا تعلموهن الكتابة وعلموهن سورة النور، والغزل.
2 أي: إلا مثل الواطىء يريد الزاني بالزانية والمشرك بالمشركة.
3 قرأ الجمهور برفع الزانية وقرأ: عيسى الثقفي بالنصب وهو أوجه عند سيبويه   لأنه نحو: زيداً أضربه، وتقدير الرفع: مما يتلى عليكم الزانية والزاني.  على  تقديم الخبر، وقدمت الزانية لأنّ الزنى في النساء أعر وأقبح وأضر  للحمل،  وال: في الزانية والزاني: للجنس ليعم سائر الزناة، على مرور الأعصر   والأيام.
4 لا خلاف في أن الذي يقوم بإقامة هذا الحد هو الإمام أو نائبه والسادة في   العبيد، وأن السوط يكون بين اللين والشدة وسطا بينهما، ولا يتعدى هذا الحد   إلا أن يجرؤ الناس على الجرائم ويكثر الشر والفساد فيعزرون بما يردعهم.
5 قيل: إن هذه الآية منسوخة بآية: {وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإماتكم} وما في التفسير أولى وأظهر وبه العمل.
6 الجمهور على أن من زنى بامرأة يجوز له أن يتزوجها بعد استبرائها بحيضة وإذا زنت امرأة الرجل أو زنى هو لا يفسد نكاحهما.**
******************************  ********
**وَالَّذِينَ   يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ   فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً   أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (4) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ   بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
يرمون: أي يقذفون.
المحصنات: أي العفيفات والرجال هنا كالنساء.
فاجلدوهم: أي حداً عليهم واجباً.
ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً: لسقوط عدالتهم بالقذف للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
إلا الذين تابوا: فإنهم بعد توبتهم يعود إليهم اعتبارهم وتصح شهادتهم.
**معنى الآيتين:**
بعد بيان حكم الزناة بين تعالى حكم القذف فقال: {والذين يرمون المحصنات2}   أي والذين يرمون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالفاحشة وهي الزنا واللواط بأن يقول   فلان زان أو لائط 

فيقذفه بهذه الكلمة3 الخبيثة فإن عليه أن يحضر شهوداً أربعة يشهدون أمام   الحاكم على صحة ما رمى به أخاه المؤمن فإن لم يأت بالأربعة شهود أقيم عليه   الحد المذكور في الآية: وهو جلد ثمانين جلدة على ظهره وتسقط عدالته حتى   يتوب وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة   شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدةً ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً وأولئك هم   الفاسقون} أي عن طاعة الله ورسوله {إلا الذين تابوا هن بعد ذلك وأصلحوا}   بأن كذبوا أنفسهم بأنهم ما رأوا الفاحشة وقوله: {فإن الله غفور} فيغفر لهم   بعد التوبة {رحيم} بهم يرحمهم ولا يعذبهم بهذا الذنب العظيم بعدما تابوا   منه.
**هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان حد القذف وهو جلد ثمانين جلدة لمن قذف مؤمناً أو مؤمنة بالفاحشة   وكان المقذوف بالغاً عاقلاً مسلماً4 عفيفاً أي لم يعرف بالفاحشة قبل رميه   بها5.
2- سقوط عدالة القاذف إلا أن يتوب فإنه تعود إليه عدالته.
3- قبول توبة6 التائب إن كانت توبته صادقة نصوحا.
__________**
1 لقوله تعالى من سورة النساء {فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات   من العذاب} والمراد به: الإماء والعبيد مثلهن، ولما كان الموت لا ينصّف   فعلم أنه الجلد خمسين جلدة.
2 قيل: خص النساء بهذا وإن كان الرجال يشاركونهن في الحكم لأنّ القذف فيهن أشنع وأنكر للنفوس ومن حيث هو هوى الرجال.
3 اختلف في التعريض هل يوجب الحد أو لا؟ فمالك يرى إيجابه إذا حصلت المعرة   بالتعريض وإلا فلا وأخذ التعريض من آية: {إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد} قاله  قوم  شعيب لنبيهم شعيب عليه السلام تعريضاً به لاً مدحاً له ومن أمثلة  التعريض  قول الشاعر:
دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها
واقعد فإنك أنت الطاعم الكاسي
شبهه بالنساء.
وقال آخر:
قبيلة لا يغدرون بذمة
ولا يظلمون الناس حبّة خردل
اتهم القبيلة بالضعف وهو من أحوال النساء.
4 للقذف شروط تسعة: العقل والبلوغ وهما للقاذف والمقذوف سواء إذ هما شرط   التكليف، وشرطان في الشيء المقذوف به وهما أن يكون القذف بوطىء يوجب الحد   وهو الزنى واللواط أو بنفيه من أبيه وخمسة في المقذوف وهي: العقل والبلوغ   كما تقدّم والإسلام والحرية والعفة.
5 الجمهور على أنه لا حد على من قذف كتابياً ذكراً أو أنثى والإجماع على   عدم إقامة الحد على من قذف كافراً لأنه لا يُحَرمُ الزنى فكيف يحد على من   قذف به؟.
6 إن شهد أربعة وأقيم الحد على المقذوف ثم أقرّ أحد الشهود بأنه كان كاذباً   فإن لأولياء الدم بين قتله وبين العفو عنه وبين أخذ ربع الدية منه. هذا   مذهب مالك وبه قال أحمد رحمهما الله تعالى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*



تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (2)  
الحلقة (619)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 549الى صــــ 555)

**وَالَّذِينَ   يَرْمُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا   أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَشَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ   إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (6) وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَتَ اللَّهِ   عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (7) وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ   أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ   الْكَاذِبِينَ (8) وَالْخَامِسَةَ أَنَّ غَضَبَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا إِنْ   كَانَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (9) وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ (10)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
يرمون أزواجهم: أي يقذفونهن بالزنا كأن يقول زنت أو الحمل الذي في بطنها ليس منه.
إنه لمن الصادقين: أي فيما رماها به من الزنى.
والخامسة: أي والشهادة الخامسة.
ويدرأ عنها العذاب: أي يدفع عنها حد القذف وهو هنا الرجم حتى الموت.
أن تشهد أربع شهادات: أي شهادتها أربع شهادات.
والخامسة: هي قولها غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين.
ولولا فضل الله عليكم: أي لفضح القاذف أو المقذوف ببيان كذب أحدهما.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد  بيان حكم حد القذف2 العام ذكر تعالى حكم القذف الخاص وهو قذف الرجل  زوجته  فقال تعالى: {والذين يرمون3 أزواجهم} أي بالفاحشة {ولم يكن لهم  شهداء4} أي  من يشهد معهم إلا أنفسهم أي إلا القاذف وحده فالذي يقوم مقام  الأربعة شهود  هو أن يشهد أربع5 شهادات قائلاً: أشهد6 بالله لقد رأيتها  تزني أو زنت أو  هذا الولد أو الحمل ليس لي ويلتعن فيقول في الخامسة {لعنة  الله عليه إن كان  من الكاذبين} أي فيما رمى به زوجته. وهنا يعرض على  الزوجة أن تقر بما  رماها به زوجها ويقام عليها حد القذف وهو هنا الرجم، أو  تشهد أربع شهادات  بالله أنها ما زنت، والخامسة تدعو على نفسها بغضب الله 
فتقول {أن غضب  الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين} فيما رماها به، وبذلك درأت  عنها العذاب  الذي هو الحد ويفرق بينهما فلا يجتمعان أبداً. وقوله تعالى:  {ولولا فضل  الله7 عليكم ورحمته} جواب لولا محذوف تقديره لعاجلكم بالعقوبة  ولفضح أحد  الكاذبين: ولكن الله تواب رحيم فستر عليكم ليتوب من يتوب منكم  ورحمكم بهذا  التشريع العادل الرحيم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان حكم قذف الرجل امرأته ولم يكن له أربعة شهود يشهدون معه على ما رمى به زوجته وهو اللعان.
2-  بيان كيفية اللعان، وأنه موجب لإقامة الحد، إن لم ترد الزوجة الدعوى  بأربع  شهادات والدعاء عليها في الخامسة وقولها {أن غضب الله عليها إن كان  من  الصادقين} .
3- في مشروعية اللعان مظهر من مظاهر حسن التشريع الإسلامي  وكماله وأن مثله  لن يكون إلا بوحي إلهي وفيه إشارة إلى تقرير النبوة  المحمدية.
__________**
1  قرأ الجمهور بتشديد {أنّ لعنة الله عليه} {وأنّ غضب الله عليها} بلفظ   المصدر في {أن غضب الله} وتقدر باء الجر قبل أن لأنها هي التي اقتضت فتح   أنّ، وقرأ نافع بتخفيف نون أن في الموضعين وغضب بصيغة الماضي.
2 ويعرف باللعان: لأن كلا من الزوجين يلعن نفسه إن كان كذباً.
3  نزلت هذه الآيات في قضية عويمر العجلاني مع زوجته خولة بنت عاصم أو قيس.   فقد جاء إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقال: يا رسول  الله  أرأيت رجلا وجد مع امرأته رجلا أيقتله فيقتلونه أم كيف يفعل؟ قال  رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "قد أنزل الله فيك وفي  صاحبتك"  فاذهب فأت بها فأتى بها وتلاعنا وكانت هذه الحادثة في شعبان سنة  تسع عقب  القفول من غزوة تبوك.
4 حذف متعلق شهداء لظهوره من السياق أي: شهداء على ما ادعوه مما رموا به أزواجهم.
5  قامت الأربع شهادات مقام أربعة شهود الذين لابد منهم في القذف بالفاحشة   خاصة فشهادة القتل والسرقة وغيرها يكتفى بشاهدين وفي القذف لابد من أربعة   شهود.
6 سميت الأيمان هنا شهادة لأنها أقيمت مقام الشهود وأصبحت بدلاً عنها.
7 هذا تذييل لما مرّ من الأحكام العظيمة الدالة على تفضل الله على عباده المؤمنين بأفضل تشريع وأحسن حل لأخطر مشكلة اجتماعية.**
******************************  *******
**إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا   لَكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ مَا اكْتَسَبَ   مِنَ الْإِثْمِ وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ  عَظِيمٌ  (11) لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا وَقَالُوا هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُبِينٌ  (12) لَوْلَا  جَاءُوا عَلَيْهِ بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَإِذْ لَمْ  يَأْتُوا  بِالشُّهَدَاءِ فَأُولَئِكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ  (13)  وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا   وَالْآخِرَةِ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِي مَا أَفَضْتُمْ فِيهِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (14)   إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ مَا   لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   عَظِيمٌ (15) وَلَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ قُلْتُمْ مَا يَكُونُ لَنَا   أَنْ نَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ (16)   يَعِظُكُمُ اللَّهُ أَنْ تَعُودُوا لِمِثْلِهِ أَبَدًا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ   مُؤْمِنِينَ (17) وَيُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ   حَكِيمٌ (18) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
بالإفك عصبة: الإفك الكذب المقلوب وهو أسوأ الكذب، والعصبة الجماعة.
شراً لكم بل هو خير: الشر ما غلب ضرره على نفعه، والخير ما غلب نفعه على ضرره،.
لكم: والشر المحض النار يوم القيامة والخير المحض الجنة دار الأبرار.
والذي تولى كبره: أي معظمه وهو ابن أبي كبير المنافقين.
لولا: أداة تحضيض وحث بمعنى هلاّ.
فيما أفضتم فيه: أي فيما تحدثتم بتوسع وعدم تحفظ.
إذ تلقونه: أي تتلقونه أي يتلقاه بعضكم من بعض.
وتحسبونه هيناً: أي من صغائر الذنوب وهو عند الله من كبائرها لأنه عرض مؤمنة هي زوج رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
سبحانك: كلمة تقال عند التعجب والمراد بها تنزيه الله تعالى عما لا يليق به.
بهتان عظيم: البهتان الكذب الذي يحيّر من قيل فيه.
يعظكم الله: أي ينهاكم نهياً مقروناً بالوعيد حتى لا تعودوا لمثله أبداً.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد  أن ذكر تعالى حكم القذف العام والخاص ذكر حادثة الإفك التي هلك فيها  خلق  لا يحصون عداً إذ طائفة الشيعة الروافض ما زالوا يهلكون فيها جيلاً  بعد جيل  إلى اليوم إذ وَرَّثَ فيهم رؤوساء الفتنة الذين اقتطعوا من  الإسلام وأمته  جزءاً كبيراً أسمو شيعة آل البيت تضليلاً وتغريراً فأخرجوهم  من الإسلام  باسم الإسلام وأوردهم النار باسم 
الخوف من النار فكذبوا الله ورسوله  وسبوا زوج رسول الله واتهموها بالفاحشة  وأهانوا أباها ولوثوا شرف زوجها  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بنسبة  زوجه إلى الفاحشة.
وخلاصة  الحادثة أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعد أن فرض  الحجاب  على النساء المؤمنات خرج إلى غزوة تدعى غزوة بني المصطلق أو  المريسيع، ولما  كان عائداً منها وقارب المدينة النبوية نزل ليلاً وارتحل،  ولما كان الرجال  يرحلون النساء على الهوادج وجدوا هودج عائشة رضي الله  عنها فظنوها فيه  فوضعوه على البعير وساقوه ضمن الجيش ظانين أن عائشة فيه،  وما هي فيه، لأنها  ذكرت عقداً لها قد سقط منها في مكان تبرزت فيه فعادت  تلتمس عقدها فوجدت  الجيش قد رحل فجلست في مكانها لعلهم إذا افتقدوها رجعوا  إليها ومازالت  جالسة تنظر حتى جاء صفوان بن معطل السلمي رضي الله عنه  وكان الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد عينه في الساقة وهم جماعة  يمشون وراء الجيش  بعيداً عنه حتى إذا تأخر شخص أو ترك متاع أوضاع شيء  يأخذونه ويصلون به إلى  المعسكر فنظر فرآها من بعيد فأخذ يسترجع أي يقول  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  آسفاً لتخلف عائشة عن الركب قالت رضي الله عنها  فتجلببت بثيابي وغطيت وجهي  وجاء فأناخ راحلته فركبتها وقادها بي حتى  انتهينا إلى رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في المعسكر، وما  إن رآني ابن أبي لعنة الله عليه  حتى قال والله ما نجت منه ولا نجا منها،  وروج للفتنة فاستجاب له ثلاثة  أنفار فرددوا ما قال وهم حسان بن ثابت ومسطح  بن أثاثة، وحمنة بنت جحش،  {والذي تولى كبره} هو ابن أبي المنافق وتورط  آخرون ولكن هؤلاء الأربعة هم  الذين أشاعوا وراجت الفتنة في المدينة  واضطربت لها نفس رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ونفوس أصحابه  وآل بيته فأنزل الله هذه الآيات في  براءة أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها  وبراءة صفوان رضي الله عنه، ومن  خلال شرح الآيات تتضح جوانب القصة.
قال تعالى: {إن الذين1 جاءوا بالإفك  عصبة منكم2} أي إن الذين جاءوا بهذا  الكذب المقلوب إذ المفروض أن يكون  الطهر والعفاف لكل من أم المؤمنين  وصفوان بدل الرمي بالفاحشة القبيحة  فقلبوا القضية فلذا كان كذبهم إفكاً  وقوله: {عصبة} أي جماعة لا يقل عادة  عددهم على عشرة أنفار إلا أن الذين  روجوا الفتنة وتورطوا فيها حقيقة وأقيم  عليهم الحد أربعة ابن أبي وهو الذي  تولى كبره منهم وتوعده الله بالعذاب  العظيم لأنه منافق كافر 
مات على كفره ونفاقه، ومسطح بن أثاثة، وحمنة  بنت جحش أخت أم المؤمنين زينب  رضي الله عنها وحسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه،  وقوله تعالى: {لا تحسبوه شراً  لكم} لما نالكم من هم وغم وكرب من جرائه {بل  هو خير لكم} لما كان له من  العاقبة الحسنة وما نالكم من الأجر العظيم من  أجل عظم المصاب وشدة الفتنة  وقوله تعالى: {لكل امرىء منهم ما اكتسب من  الإثم} على قدر ما قال وروج  وسيجزي به إن لم يتب الله تعالى عليه ويعفو  عنه. وقوله: {والذي تولى كبره3  منهم له عذاب عظيم} وهو عبد الله بن أبي بن  سلول رئيس المنافقين عليه  لعنة الله.
وقوله تعالى: {لولا إذ سمعتموه4 ظن  المؤمنون والمؤمنات بأنفسهم خيراً  وقالوا هذا إفك مبين} هذا شروع في عتاب  القوم وتأديبهم وتعليم المسلمين  وتربيتهم فقال عز وجل: {لولا} أي هلا وهي  للحض والحث على فعل الشيء إذ  سمعتم قول الإفك ظننتم بأنفسكم خيراً إذ  المؤمنون والمؤمنات كنفس واحدة،  وقلتم لن يكون هذا وإنما هو إفك مبين أي  ظاهر لا يقبل ولا يقر عليه هكذا  كان الواجب عليكم ولكنكم ما فعلتم.
وقوله  تعالى: {لولا جاءوا5 عليه بأربعة شهداء فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء  فأولئك عند  الله هم الكاذبون} أي كان المفروض فيكم أيها المؤمنون أنكم  تقولون هذا لمن  جاء بالإفك فإنهم لا يأتون بشاهد فضلاً عن أربعة وبذلك  تسجلون عليهم لعنة  الكذب في حكم الله. وقوله تعالى: {ولولا فضل6 الله  عليكم ورحمته في الدنيا  والآخرة لمسكم في ما أفضتم7 فيه عذاب عظيم} هذه  منة من الله تحمل أيضاً  عتاباً واضحاً إذ بولوغكم في عرض أم المؤمنين، وما  كان لكم أن تفعلوا ذلك  قد استوجبتم العذاب لولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته  لمسكم العذاب العظيم.  وقوله: {إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم} أي يتلقاه بعضكم من  بعض، {وتقولون بأفواهكم ما  ليس لكم به علم} وهذا عتاب وتأديب. وقوله:  {وتحسبونه هينا} أي ليس بذنب  كبير ولا تبعة فيه {وهو عند الله عظيم} ،  وكيف وهو يمس عرض رسول الله  وعائشة والصديق وآل البيت أجمعين.
وقوله تعالى: {ولولا إذ سمعتموه8 قلتم  ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا} إذ هذه  مما لا يصح لمؤمن أن يقول فيه لخطره  وعظم شأنه. وقلتم متعجبين من مثله كيف  يقع {سبحانك} أي يا رب {هذا} أي  الإفك {بهتان عظيم} بهتوا به أم المؤمنين  وصفوان.
وقولي: {يعظكم9 الله}  أي ينهاكم الله مخوفاً لكم بذكر العقوبة الشديدة {أن  تعودوا لمثله أبداً}  أي طول الحياة فإياكم إياكم إن كنتم مؤمنين حقاً  وصدقاً فلا تعودوا لمثله  أبداً. وقوله: {ويبين الله لكم الآيات} التي تحمل  الهدى والنور لترشدوا  وتكملوا والله عليم بخلقه وأعمالهم وأحوالهم حكيم  فيما يشرع لهم من أمر  ونهي.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- قضاء الله تعالى للمؤمن كله خير له.
2- بشاعة الإفك وعظيم جرمه.
3- العقوبة على قدر الجرم كبراً وصغراً قلة وكثرة.
4-  واجب المؤمن أن لا يصدق من يرمي مؤمناً بفاحشة، وأن يقول له هل تستطيع  أن  تأتي بأربعة شهداء على قولك فإن قال لا قال له إذاً أنت عند الله من   الكاذبين.
5- حرمة القول بدون علم والخوض في ذلك.

__________**
1  هذا كلام مستأنف استئنافاً ابتدائياً، والإفك: الكذب الخال. الذي لا  شبهة  فيه يفاجأ به المرء فيبهته فيصير بهتاناً وهو مشتق من الأفك بفتح  الهمزة  وهو القلب ومن صوره أن يقال في الصادق كاذب والطاهر خبيث ونحو ذلك.
2 عصبة: خبر إنّ، والعصبة: الجماعة يتعصب بعضهم لبعض.
3 الكِير: بكسر الكاف قراءة الجمهور ومعناه: أشد الشيء ومعظمه، وقرىء كُبره بضم الكاف.
4 كلام مستأنف مسوق لتوبيخ العصبة وفيه تربية للمسلمين وإرشاد لهم لما ينبغي أن يكونوا عليه من الآداب.
5 لولا: هذه مثل سابقتها حرف تحريض.
6 لولا هذه حرف امتناع لوجود، امتنع مس العذاب لوجود فضل الله ورحمته.
7 الإفاضة في القول: التوسع فيه مشتقة من إفاضة الماء على العضو.
8 لولا هنا بمعنى: هلا وهي للتوبيخ.
9  قال مالك: من سبّ أبا بكر وعمر أدّب ومن سبّ عائشة كفر لأن عائشة برأها   الله تعالى فمن سبهّا بغير الفاحشة أدّب ومن سبّها بالفاحشة كفر لأنه كذّب   الله تعالى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (3)  
الحلقة (620)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 555الى صــــ 561)

**إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ   وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (19) وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ (20) يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ   آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ   خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ مَا زَكَى مِنْكُمْ مِنْ   أَحَدٍ أَبَدًا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يُزَكِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ   سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (21) وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ   وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ   وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا   تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (22)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أن تشيع الفاحشة: أي تعم المجتمع وتنتشر فيه والفاحشة هي الزنا.
ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته: جواب لولا محذوف تقديره: لعاجلكم بالعقوبة أيها العصبة.
خطوات الشيطان: نزغاته ووساوسه.
ما زكى منكم من أحد أبداً: أي ما طهر ظاهره وباطنه وهي خلو النفس من دنس الإثم.
ولا يأتل أولوا الفضل منكم: أي ولا يحلف صاحب الفضل منكم وهو أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
والسعة: أي سعة الرزق والفضل والإحسان إلى الغير.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في عتاب المؤمنين الذين خاضوا في الإفك فقوله تعالى: {إن  الذين  يحبون1 أن تشيع الفاحشة} أي تنتشر وتشتهر {في الذين آمنوا} أي في  المؤمنين  {لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا} بإقامة حد القذف عليهم وإسقاط عدالتهم  وفي  الآخرة إن لم يتوبوا بإدخالهم نار جهنم، وكفى بهذا الوعد زاجراً  ورادعاً  وقوله تعالى: {والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون} أي ما يترتب على حب  إشاعة  الفاحشة بين المؤمنين من الآثار السيئة فلذا توعد من يحبها بالعذاب  الأليم  في الدارين، وأوجب رد الأمور إليه تعالى وعدم الاعتراض على ما يشرع  وذلك  لعلمه المحيط بكل شيء وجهلنا لكل شيء إلا ما علمناه فأزال به جهلنا  وقوله:  {ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله رؤوف رحيم} لهلكتم2 بجهلكم  وسوء  عملكم. ولكن لما أحاطكم الله به من فضل لم تستوجبوه إلا برأفته بكم  ورحمته  لكم عفا عنكم ولم يعاقبكم.
وقوله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا  تتبعوا3 خطوات الشيطان} أي يا من  صدقتم الله ورسوله لا تتبعوا خطوات  الشيطان فإنه عدوكم فكيف تمشون وراءه  وتتبعونه فيما يزين لكم من قبيح  المعاصي وسيء الأقوال والأعمال فإن من  يتبع خطوات الشيطان لا يلبث أن يصبح  شيطاناً يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر،  ففاصلوا هذا العدو، واتركوا الجري وراءه  فإنه لا يأمر بخير قط فاحذروا  وسواسه وقاوموا نزغاته بالاستعاذة بالله  السميع العليم فإنه لا ينجكم منه  إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى وقوله تعالى: {ولولا  فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكى  منكم من أحد أبداً} وهذه منة أخرى وهي أنه  لولا فضل4 الله على المؤمنين  ورحمته بحفظهم ودفع الشيطان عنهم ما كان ليطهر  منهم أحد، وذلك لضعفهم  واستعدادهم الفطري للاستجابة لعدوهم، فعلى الذين  شعروا بكمالهم؛ لأنهم  نجوا مما وقع فيه عصبة الإفك من الإثم أن يستغفروا  لإخوانهم وأن يقللوا من  لومهم وعتابهم، فإنه لولا فضله عليهم ورحمته بهم  لوقعوا فيما وقع فيه  اخوانهم، فليحمدوا الله الذي نجاهم وليتطامنوا تواضعاً  الله وشكراً له.  وقوله: {ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء والله سميع عليم} أي فمن  شاء الله تزكيته  زكاه وعليه فليلجأ إليه وليطلب التزكية منه، وهو تعالى  يزكي من كان أهلاً  للتزكية، ومن لا فلا، لأنه السميع لأقوال عباده والعليم  بأعمالهم ونياتهم  وأحوالهم وهي حال تقتضي التضرع إليه والتذلل وقوله تعالى:  {ولا يأتل أولو  الفضل5 منكم والسعة6 أن يؤتوا أولى القربى والمساكين  والمهاجرين في سبيل  الله، وليعفوا وليصفحوا} هذه الآية نزلت في أبي بكر  الصديق لما منع مسطح  بن أثاثة 
وهو ابن خالته، وكان رجلاً فقيراً من  المهاجرين ووقع في الإفك فغضب عليه  أبو بكر وحلف أن يمنعه ما كان يرفده به  من طعام وشراب، فأنزل الذي تعالى  هذه الآية ولا يأتل أي ولا يحلف أصحاب  الفضل والإحسان والسعة في الرزق  والمعاش أن يؤتوا أولى القربى أي أن يعطوا  أصحاب القرابة، والمساكين  والمهاجرين في سبيل الله كمسطح، وليعفوا أي  وعليهم أن يعفوا عما صدر من  أولئك الأقرباء من الفقراء والمهاجرين،  وليصفحوا أي يعرضوا عما قالوه فلا  يذكروه لهم ولا يذكرونهم به فإنه يحزنهم  ويسوءهم ولاسيما وقد تابوا وأقيم  الحد عليهم وقوله تعالى: {ألا تحبون أن  يغفر7 الله لكم؟} فقال أبو بكر بلى  والله أحب أن يغفر الله لي فعندها صفح  وعفا وسأل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن يمينه فقال كفر عن  يمينك ورد الذي كنت تعطيه لمسطح.  وتقرر بذلك أن من حلف يميناً على شيء  فرأى غيره خيراً منه كفر عن يمينه  وأتى الذي هو خير.
وقوله تعالى:  {والله غفور رحيم} فهذا إخبار منه تعالى أنه ذو المغفرة  والرحمة وهما من  صفاته الثابتة له وفي هذا الخبر تطميع للعباد لأن يرجوا  مغفرة الله ورحمته  وذلك بالتوبة الصادقة والطلب الحثيث المتواصل لأن الله  تعالى لا يغفر لمن  لا يستغفره، ولا يرحم من لا يرجو ويطلب رحمته.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  لقبح فاحشة الزنى وضع الله تعالى لمقاومتها أموراً منها وضع حد شرعي  لها،  ومنع تزويج الزاني من عفيفة أو عفيفة من زانٍ إلا بعد التوبة، ومنها  شهود  عدد من المسلمين إقامة الحد ومنها حد القذف ومنها اللعان بين  الزوجين،  ومنها حرمة ظن السوء بالمؤمنين، ومنها حرمة حب ظهور الفاحشة  وإشاعتها في  المؤمنين. ومنها وجوب الاستئذان عند دخول البيوت المسكونة،  ومنها وجوب غض  البصر وحرمة النظر إلى الأجنبية، ومنها احتجاب المؤمنة عن  الرجال الأجانب  ومنها حرمة حركة ما كضرب الأرض بالأرجل لإظهار الزينة.  ومنها وجوب تزويج  العزاب والمساعدة على ذلك حتى في العبيد بشروطها. ومنها  وجوب استئذان  الأطفال إذا بلغوا الحلم، وهذه وغيرها كلها أسباب واقية من  أخطر فاحشة وهي  الزنى.
2- حرمة إتباع الشيطان فيما يزينه من الباطل والسوء والفحشاء والمنكر.
3- متابعة الشيطان والجري وراءه في كل ما يدعو إليه يؤدي بالعبد أن يصبح شيطاناً يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر.
4- على من حفظهم الله من الوقوع في السوء أن يتطامنوا ولا يشعروا بالكبر فإن عصمتهم من الله تعالى لا من أنفسهم.
5- من حلف على شيء لا يفعله أو يفعله ورأى أن غيره خيرٌ منه كفر عن يمينه وفعل الذي هو خير.
6- وجوب العفو والصفح على ذوي المروءات وإقالة عثرتهم إن هم تابوا وأصلحوا.
__________**
1  روي أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: أ "يما رجل شد عضد امرىء  من  الناس في خصومة لا علم له بها فهو في سخط الله حتى ينزع، وأيما رجل قال   شفاعة دون حد من حدود الله أن يقام فقد عائد الله وأقدم على سخطه وعليه   لعنة الله تتتابع إلى يوم القيامة، وأيما رجل أشاع على رجل مسلم كلمة وهو   منها بريء أن يشقيه بها في الدنيا كان حقا على الله أن يرميه بها في النار،   ثم تلا مصداقه من كتاب الله: {إن الذين يحبّون أن تشيع الفاحشة} الآية.
2 {لهلكتم} هو جواب لولا المحذوف والسر في حذفه أن تذهب النفس كل مذهب ممكن في تقديره بحسب المقام والسياق.
3  في الآية إشارة أفصح من عبارة وهي: أنّ الظنون السيئة وحب الفاحشة وحب   إشاعتها بين المؤمنين كل هذا من وساوس الشيطان وتزيينه للناس للفتنة   والإفساد.
4 لولا هنا: حرف امتناع لوجود امتنع عدم التزكية لوجود فضل الله تعالى ورحمته، والجملة سيقت للامتنان على المؤمنين ليشكروا.
5  روي في الصحيح أن الله تبارك وتعالى لما أنزل: {إنّ الذين جاءوا بالإفك   عصبة منكم} العشر آيات، قال أبو بكر، وكان ينفق على مسطح لقرابته وفقره   والله لا أنفق عليه شيئاً أبداً بعد الذي قال في عائشة فأنزل الله تعالى   {ولا يأتل أولوا الفضل منكم} إلى قوله {ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم} فقال   أبو بكر: والله إني لأحب أن يغفر الله لي. فرجع إلى مسطح النفقة التي كان   ينفق عليه. وقال: لا أنزعها منه أبداً. قال ابن المبارك. هذه أرجى آية في   كتاب الله.
6 الفضل: الزيادة وهي ضد النقص. والسعة: الغنى والائتلاء: الحلف مأخوذ من الألية التي هي الحلف.
7 {ألا تحبّون} : الاستفهام للإنكار وهو مستعمل في التحضيض والحث على السعي تحصيلا للمغفرة بالعفو والصفح.**
******************************  ****

**إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ  لُعِنُوا  فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (23)  يَوْمَ  تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم  بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (24) يَوْمَئِذٍ يُوَفِّيهِمُ اللهُ دِينَهُمُ   الْحَقَّ وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ الْمُبِينُ (25)   الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ   وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ   مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ (26)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يرمون المحصنات: أي العفيفات بالزنى.
الغافلات: أي عن الفواحش بحيث لم يقع في قلوبهن فعلها.
المؤمنات: أي بالله ورسوله ووعد الله ووعيده.
يعملون: أي من قول أو عمل.
يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق: أي يجازيهم جزاءهم الواجب عليهم.
الخبيثات: الخبيثات من النساء والكلمات.
للخبيثين: للخبيثين من الرجال.
والطيبات: من النساء والكلمات.
للطيبين: أي من الرجال.
أولئك مبرءون مما يقولون: أي صفوان بن المعطل وعائشة رضي الله عنهما أي مبرءون مما قاله عصبة الإفك.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى: {إن الذين يرمون1 المحصنات2 الغافلات3 المؤمنات لعنوا في  الدنيا  والآخرة} هذه الآية وإن تناولت ابتداءً عبد الله بن أبي فإنها عامة  في كل  من يقذف مؤمنة محصنة أي عفيفة غافلة لسلامة صدرها من الفواحش لا  تخطر  ببالها {لعنوا} أي أبعدوا من الرحمة الإلهية {في الدنيا والآخرة،  ولهم عذاب  عظيم} في الدنيا بإقامة الحد عليهم وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار،  وذلك {يوم  تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون} من سوء  الأفعال  وقوله تعالى: {يومئذ4 يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق} أي يتم ذلك يوم  يوفيهم الله  دينهم الحق أي جزاءهم الواجب عليهم ويعلمون حينئذ أن الله هو  الحق5 المبين  أي الإله الحق الواجب الإيمان به والطاعة له والعبودية  الكاملة له لا  لغيره.
وقوله تعالى: {الخبيثات للخبيثين6} أي الخبيثات من النساء7  والكلمات  للخبيثين من الرجال كابن أبي، {والخبيثون للخبيثات} أي والخبيثون  من  الرجال للخبيثات من النساء والكلمات وقوله: {والطيبات للطيبين} أي   والطيبات من النساء والكلمات للطيبين من الرجال كالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعائشة رضي الله عنها وقوله: {والطيبون للطيبات} أي   والطيبون من الرجال للطيبات من النساء والكلمات تأكيد للخبر السابق وقوله   تعالى: {أولئك مبرءون مما 
يقولون} أولئك إشارة إلى صفوان بن المعطل  وعائشة رضي الله عنها، ومبرءون  أي من قالة السوء التي قالها أبي ومن أذاعها  معه. وقوله: {لهم مغفرة ورزق  كريم} هذه بشرى لهم بالجنة مقابل ما نالهم من  ألم الإفك الذي جاءت به  العصبة المتقدم ذكرها إذ أخبر تعالى أن لهم مغفرة  لذنوبهم التي لا يخلو  منها مؤمن وهو الستر عنها ومحوها ورزقاً كريماً في  الجنة. وبهذه تمت براءة  أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها والحمد لله أولاً  وآخراً.
**هداية الآيات:
هن هداية الآيات:**
1-  عظم ذنب قذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات وقد عده رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في السبع الموبقات، والعياذ بالله تعالى.
2- تقرير الحساب وما يتم فيه من استنطاق واستجواب.
3- تقرير التوحيد بأنه لا إله إلا الله.
4- استحقاق الخبث أهله. فالخبيث هو الذي يناسبه القول الخبيث والفعل الخبيث.
5- استحقاق الطيب أهله. فالطيب هو الذي يناسبه القول الطيب والفعل الطيب.
6- براءة أم المؤمنين وصفوان مما رماهما به أهل الإفك.
7- بشارة أم المؤمنين وصفوان بالجنة بعد مغفرة ذنوبهما.
__________**
1  هذه الجملة مستأنفة كجملة: {إن الذين يحبّون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين   آمنوا..} وكلتا الجملتين تفصيل للموعظة في قوله تعالى: {يعظكم الله أن لا   تعودوا لمثله أبداً إن كنتم مؤمنين} .
2 الإجماع على أن حكم المحصنين من الرجال كالمحصنات من النساء في القذف بلا فرق قياساً واستدلالا وحكماً وقضاء.
3 الغافلات: هن اللاتي لا علم لهن بما رمين به وذلك لسلامة صدورهن وبُعدهن -بحكم إيمانهنّ- عن مواطن الرِيب.
4 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً.
5  لوصف الله تعالى بالحق له معنيان جليلان. الأوّل: أنه بمعنى: الثابت  الحق  لأنّ وجوده واجب فذاته حق إذ لم يسبق عليها عدم ولا انتفاء فلا يقبل  إمكان  العدم. والثاني: أنه تعالى ذو الحق الواجب له على عباده وهو عبادته  وحده  دون سواه.
6 الابتداء بذكر الخبيثات لأنّ الغرض من الكلام الاستدلال على براءة عائشة أم المؤمنين واللام في للخبيثين: للاستحقاق.
7 المراد من الخبث والطيب: الصفات النفسية. الفواحش: صفات خبث والفضائل صفات طهر.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (4)  
الحلقة (621)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 561الى صــــ 567)

**يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ حَتَّى   تَسْتَأْنِسُوا وَتُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَهْلِهَا ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (27) فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدُوا فِيهَا أَحَدًا فَلَا   تَدْخُلُوهَا حَتَّى يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا   فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ (28)   لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ   فِيهَا مَتَاعٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا  تَكْتُمُونَ  (29)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
آمنوا: أي صدقوا الله ورسوله فيما أخبرا به من الغيب والشرع.
تستأنسوا: أي تستأذنوا إذ الاستئذان من عمل الإنسان والدخول بدونه من عمل الحيوان الوحشي.
وتسلموا على أهلها: أي تقولوا السلام عليكم أأدخل ثلاثاً.
تذكرون: أي تذكرون أنكم مؤمنون، وأن الله أمركم بالاستئذان.
أزكى لكم: أي أطهر وأبعد عن الريبة والإثم.
ليس عليكم جناح: أي إثم ولا حرج.
فيها متاع لكم: أي ما تتمتعون به كالنزول بها أو شراء حاجة منها.
ما تبدون: أي ما تظهرونه.
وما تكتمون: أي ما تخفونه إذاً فراقبه تعالى ولا تضمروا ما لا يرضي فإنه يعلمه.
**معنى الآيات:**
نظراً  إلى خطر الرمي بالفاحشة وفعلها وحرمة ذلك كان المناسب هنا ذكر وسيلة  من  وسائل الوقاية من الوقوع في مثل ذلك ففرض الله تعالى على المؤمنين   الاستئذان فقال: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتاً1 غير بيوتكم حتى   تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها} أي يا من آمنتم بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً   وبمحمد رسولاً لا تدخلوا بيوتاً على أهلها حتى تسلموا عليهم قائلين السلام2   عليكم وتستأذنوا قائلين أندخل ثلاث مرات فإن أذن لكم بالدخول دخلتم وإن   قيل لكم ارجعوا أي لم يأذنوا لكم لحاجة عندهم فارجعوا وعبر عن الاستئذان   بالاستئناس لأمرين أولها أن لفظ الاستئناس3 وارد في لغة العرب بمعنى   الاستئذان وثانيهما: أن الاستئذان من خصائص الإنسان الناطق وعدمه من خصائص   الحيوان المتوحش إذ يدخل على المنزل بدون إذن إذ ذاك ليس من خصائصه.
وقوله  {ذلك خير لكم} أي الاستئذان خير لكم أي من عدمه لما فيه من الوقاية  من  الوقوع في الإثم وقوله: {لعلكم تذكرون} أي تذكرون أنكم مؤمنون وأن الله   تعالى أمركم بالاستئذان حتى لا يحصل لكم ما يضركم وبذلك يزداد إيمانكم   وتسموا أرواحكم. وقوله تعالى: {فإن لم تجدوا فيها أحداً} أي في البيوت يأذن   لكم أي بالدخول فلا تدخلوها وقوله تعالى: {وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا} لأمرٍ   اقتضى ذلك {فارجعوا} وأنتم راضون غير ساخطين. وقوله تعالى: {هو أزكى لكم}   أي أطهر لنفوسكم وأكثر عائدة خير عليكم. وقوله تعالى: {والله بما تعملون4   عليم} أي مطلع على أحوالكم فتشريعه لكم الاستئذان واقع موقعه إذاً فأطيعوه   فيه وفي غيره تكملوا وتسعدوا.
وقوله: {ليس عليكم جناح أن تدخلوا بيوتاً  غير مسكونة فيها متاع لكم} هذه  رخصة منه تعالى لعباده المؤمنين بأن لا  يستأذنوا عند دخولهم بيوتاً غير  مسكونة أي ليس فيها نساء من زوجات وسريات  يحرم النظر إليهن وذلك كالدكاكين  والفنادق وما إلى ذلك فللعبد أن يدخل  لقضاء حاجاته المعبر عنها بالمتاع  بدون استئذان لأنها مفتوحة للعموم من  أصحاب الأغراض والحاجات أما السلام  فسنة على من دخل على دكان أو فندق فليقل  السلام عليكم والذي يسقط هو  الاستئذان أي طلب الإذن لا غير.
وقوله  تعالى: {والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون} أي يعلم ما تظهرون من  أقوالكم  وأعمالكم وما تخفون إذاً فراقبوه تعالى في أوامره ونواهيه وافعلوا  المأمور  واتركوا المنهي تكملوا وتسعدوا في الدنيا والآخرة.**
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1 مشروعية الاستئذان5 ووجوبه على كل من أراد أن يدخل بيتاً مسكوناً غير بيته.
2- الرخصة في عدم الاستئذان من دخول البيوت والمحلات غير المسكونة للعبد فيها غرض.
__________**
1  ورد في سب نزول هذه الآية أن امرأة من الأنصار قالت: يا رسول الله: إني   أكون في بيتي على حال لا أحب أن يراني عليها أحد لا والد ولا ولد فيأتي   الأب فيدخل علي وإنه لا يزال يدخل عليّ رجل من أهلي وأنا على تلك الحال   فكيف أصنع؟ فنزلت الآية فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله أفرأيت الخانات والمساكن   في طرق الشام ليس فيها مساكن؟ فأنزل الله تعالى: {ليس عليكم جناح أن   تدخلوا بيوتا غير مسكونة..} الخ.
2 صح أن رجلاً دخل على النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال له  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  "ارجع فقل السلام عليكم" وقال: "من  لم يبدأ بالسلام فلا تأذنوا له".
3 الاستئناس، معناه طلب الأنس لأهل البيت حتى تزول الوحشة والكراهة لك بالاستئذان.
4  ورد في الصحيح ما يجعل الاستئذان متأكداً فوق المشروعية إذ أن رجلا اطلع   في جحر في باب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ومع رسول الله   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِدراً يرجّل به رأسه فقال له رسول الله   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "لو أعلم أنك تنظر لطعنت به في عينك إنما   جعل الله الإذن من أجل البصر" وفي الآية توعد ظاهر لأهل التجسس على  البيوت  وطلب الدخول على غفلة.
5 وإذا قيل له مَن؟ فلا يقل أنا بل يقول فلان ابن  فلان لحديث الشيخين  وغيرهما عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: "استأذنت على رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: من هذا؟ فقالت أنا فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه:  أنا أنا كأنه كره ذلك".**
******************************  **
**قُلْ   لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ   ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ (30)   وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ   فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا   وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ   زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ   بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ   إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ   نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ   أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ   يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ   لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ   جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (31)* *

3-  من آداب الاستئذان أن يقف بجانب الباب فلا يعترضه, وأن يرفع صوته بقدر   الحاجة وأن يقرع الباب قرعاً خفيفاً وأن يقول السلام عليكم أأدخل ثلاث   مرات.
4-في كل طاعة خير وبركة وإن كانت كلمة طيبة.
قُل  لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا  فُرُوجَهُمْ  ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ  (30) وَقُل  لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ  وَيَحْفَظْنَ  فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ  مِنْهَا  وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ   زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء   بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ   إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ   نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ   أُوْلِي الإرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ   يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ   لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللهِ جَمِيعًا   أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (31)
**شرح الكلمات:**
يغضوا من أبصارهم1: أي يغضوا من أبصارهم حتى لا ينظروا إلى نساء لا يحل لهم أن ينظروا إليهن.
ويحفظوا فروجهم: أي يصونونها من النظر إليها ومن إتيان الفاحشة الزنى واللواط.

أزكى لهم: أي أكثر تزكية لنفوسهم من فعل المندوبات والمستحبات.
ولا  يبدين زينتهن: أي مواضع الزينة الساقين حيث يوضع الخلخال، وكالكفين   والذراعين حيث الأساور والخواتم والحناء والرأس حيث الشعر والأقراط في   الأذنين والتزجيج في الحاجبين والكحل في العينين والعنق والصدر حيث السخاب   والقلائد.
إلا ما ظهر منها: أي بالضرورة دون اختيار وذلك كالكفين لتناول  شيئاً  والعين الواحدة أو الاثنتين للنظر بهما، والثياب الظاهرة كالخمار  والعجار  والعباءة.
بخمرهن على جيوبهن: أي ولتضرب المرأة المسلمة الحرة بخمارها على جيوب أي فتحات الثياب في الصدر وغيره حتى لا يبدو شيء من جسمها.
إلا لبعولتهن: البعل الزوج والجمع بعول.
أو نسائهن: أي المسلمات فيخرج الذميات فلا تتكشف المسلمة أمامهن.
أو ما ملكت أيمانهن: أي العبيد والجواري فللمسلمة أن تكشف وجهها لخادمها المملوك.
أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة: أي التابعين لأهل البيت يطعمونهم ويسكنونهم ممن لا حاجة لهم إلى النساء.
أو الطفل: أي الأطفال الصغار قبل التمييز والبلوغ.
لم يظهروا على عورات النساء: أي لم يبلغوا سناً تدعوهم إلى الإطلاع على عورات النساء للتلذذ بهن.
ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن: أي الخلاخل في الرجلين.
تفلحون: أي تفوزون بالنجاة من العار والنار، وبالظفر بالطهر والشرف وعالي الغرف في دار النعيم.
**معنى الآيات:**
سبق  أن ذكرنا أنه لقبح وفساد الزنى وسوء أثره على النفس والحياة البشرية  وضع  الشارع عدة أسباب واقية من الوقوع فيه ومنها الأمر بغض البصر للرجال   والنساء فقوله تعالى: {قل للمؤمنين يغضوا1 فن أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم} أي   مُرْ يا رسولنا المؤمنين بأن يغضوا من2 أبصارهم أي بأن يخفضوا أجفانهم على   أعينهم حتى لا ينظروا إلى الأجنبيات عنهم من النساء ويحفظوا فروجهم عن   النظر إليها فلا يكشفوها لأحد إلا ما كان من الزوج لزوجه فلا حرج وعدم   النظر أولى وأطيب، وقوله: {ذلك أزكى لهم} أي أطهر لنفوسهم من نوافل   العبادات، وقوله: {إن الله خبير بما يصنعون} فليراقبوه تعالى في ذلك   المأمور به من غض البصر وحفظ الفرج إنه يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور.
وقوله  تعالى: {وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن3} إذ شأنهن شأن الرجال في كل  ما  أمر به الرجال من غض البصر وحفظ الفرج وقوله تعالى: {ولا يبدين  زينتهن} أي  مُرْهُن بغض البصر وحفظ الفرج وعدم إظهار الزينة {إلا ما ظهر  منها} مما لا  يمكنها ستره وإخفاؤه كالكفين عند تناول شيء أو إعطائه أو  العينين تنظر بهما  وإن كان في اليد خاتم وحناء وفي العينين كحل وكالثياب  الظاهرة من خمار على  الرأس وعباءة تستر الجسم فهذا معفو عنه إذ لا يمكنها  ستره.
وقوله  تعالى: {وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن} كانت المرأة تضع خمارها على  رأسها  مسبلاً على كتفيها فأمرت أن تضرب به على فتحات درعها حتى تستر العنق  والصدر  ستراً كاملاً وقوله: {ولا يبدين زينتهن4} أعاد اللفظ ليرتب عليه  ما بعده  من المحارم الذي يباح للمؤمنة أن تبدي زينتها إليهم وهم الزوج،  والأب والجد  وان علا وأب الزوج وإن علا وابنها لان سفل وأبناء الزوج وإن  نزلوا، والأخ  لأب أو الشقيق أو لأم وأبناؤه وأن نزلوا، وابن الأخ 
وان نزل وسواء كان  لأب أو لأم أو شقيق، وابن الأخت شقيقة أو لأب أو لأم.  والمرأة المسلمة من  نساء المؤمنات، وعبدها المملوك لها دون شريك لها فيه  والتابع لأهل بيتها من  شيخ هرم أصابه الخرف، وعنين ومعتوه وطفل صغير لم  يميز دون البلوغ ممن لا  حاجة لهم في النساء لعدم الشهوة عندهم لكبر ومرض  وصغر.
وقوله تعالى:  {ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن} نهى تعالى  المؤمنات أن يضربن  الأرض بأرجلهن التي فيها الخلاخل لكي يعلم أنها ذات  زينة في رجلها، فلا  يحل لها ذلك ولو لم تقصد إظهار زينتها.
وقوله تعالى: {وتوبوا إلى الله  جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون} أمر  تعالى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالتوبة  وهي ترك ما من شأنه أن يغضب الله تعالى،  وفعل ما وجب فعله ومن ذلك غض البصر  وحفظ الفرج والالتزام بالعفة والستر  والتنزه عن الإثم صغيره وكبيره وبذلك  يتأهل المؤمنون للفلاح الذي هو الفوز  بالنجاة من المرهوب والظفر بالمحبوب  المرغوب.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب غض البصر وحفظ الفرج6.
2- وجوب ستر المرأة زينتها ومواضع ذلك ما عدا ما يتعذر ستره للضرورة.
3- بيان المحارم الذين للمرأة المؤمنة أن تبدي زينتها عندهم بلا حرج.
4-الرخصة في إظهار الزينة للهرم المخرف من الرجال والمعتوه والطفل الصغير الذي لم يعرف عن عورات النساء شيئاً.
5- حرمة ضرب ذات الخلاخل الأرض برجلها حتى لا يعلم ما تخفي من زينتها.
6- وجوب التوبة من كل ذنب وعلى الفور للحصول على الفلاح العاجل والآجل.
وَأَنكِحُوا  الأيَامَى مِنكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ  وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِن  يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاء يُغْنِهِمُ اللهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ  وَاللهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ  (32)
__________**
1 بدأ بالأمر بغض البصر قبل الأمر بحفظ الفرج لأن البصر رائد للقلب كما أنّ الحمّى رائد الموت. أخذ هذا المعنى شاعر فقال:
ألم تر أن العين للقلب رائد
فما تألف العينان فالقلب آلف
2 غض البصر واحترام النساء بعدم النظر إليهن معروف في الجاهلية وهذا عنترة بن شداد يقول:
وأغض طرفي ما بدت لي جارتي
حتى يواري جارتي مأواها؟
لم  يذكر الله تعالى ما يغض البصر من أجله للعلم به وهو: وجود النساء   الأجنبيات، وكذا ما يحفظ منه الفرج، وهو: النظر إليه والزنى واللواط.
3 {من} جائز أن تكون زائدة في يغضوا أبصارهم، وجائز أن تكون للتبعيض لجواز النظر إلى المحارم.
4  ورد في الأمر بغض البصر في السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   "إياكم والجلوس في الطرقات فقالوا يا رسول الله ما لنا من مجالسنا بد  نتحدث  فيها فقال: فإذا أبيتم إلا المجلس فأعطوا الطريق حقه قالوا: وما حق  الطريق  يا رسول الله؟ قال: غض البصر وكف الأذى ورد السلام، والأمر  بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر" وقال لعلي رضي الله عنه "لا تتبع النظرة  النظرة فإنما لك  الأولى وليست لك الثانية".
5 قال ابن عطية: ويظهر لي بحكم ألفاظ الآية:  أن المرأة مأمورة بأن لا  تُبدي وأن تجتهد في الإخفاء لكل ما هو زينة، ووقع  الاستثناء فيما يظهر  لحكم ضرورة حركة فيما لابد منه، أو إصلاح شأن ونحو  ذلك فيما ظهر على هذا  الوجه مما تؤدي إليه الضرورة في النساء فهو المعفو  عنه.
6 وجوب غض البصر عن النظر إلى المحارم والعورات ويستحب ستر العورة  عن  الزوج، لحديث عائشة: "ما رأيت ذلك منه، ولا رأى ذلك مني" كما يستحب ستر   العورة مطلقاً عن الله وملائكته لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   "فالله أحق أن يستحي منه من الناس: لمن قال له: الرجل يكون خاليا. "**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (5)  
الحلقة (622)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 567الى صــــ 574)

**وَأَنْكِحُوا   الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ   إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ   وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (32) وَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ِ الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ نِكَاحًا   حَتَّى يُغْنِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَغُونَ   الْكِتَابَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ   فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا وَآتُوهُمْ مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي آتَاكُمْ وَلَا   تُكْرِهُوا فَتَيَاتِكُمْ عَلَى الْبِغَاءِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَ تَحَصُّنًا   لِتَبْتَغُوا عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَنْ يُكْرِهْهُنَّ فَإِنَّ   اللَّهَ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (33) وَلَقَدْ   أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ آيَاتٍ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَثَلًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ   خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (34)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وأنكحوا الآيامى منكم: أي زوجوا من لا زوجة له من رجالكم ومن لا زوج لها من نسائكم.
والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم: أي وزوجوا أيضاً القادرين والقادرات على أعباء الزواج من عبيدكم وإمائكم.
إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله: أي إن يكن الأيامى فقراء فلا يمنعكم ذلك من تزويجهم فإن الله يغنهم.
إن الله واسع عليم: أي واسع الفضل عليم بحاجة العبد وخلته فيسدها تكرماً.
وليستعفف: أي وليطلب عفة نفسه بالصبر والصيام.
يبتغون الكتاب: أي يطلبون المكاتبة من المماليك.
إن علمتم فيهم خيراً: أي قدرة على السداد والإستقلال عنكم.
وآتوهم من مال الله: أي أعينوهم بثمن نجم من نجوم المكاتبة من الزكاة وغيرها.
على البغاء إن أردن تحصناً: أي الزنى تحصناً أي تعففاً وتحفظاً من فاحشة الزنا.
عرض الحياة الدنيا: أي المال.
ومن يكرههن: أي على البغاء "الزنى".
مبينات: للأحكام موضحة لما يطلب منكم فعله وتركه.
ومثلاً من الذين خلوا من قبلكم: أي قبلكم: أي قصصاً من أخبار الأولين كقصة يوسف وقصة مريم وهما شبيهتان بحادثة الإفك.
وموعظة: الموعظة ما يتعظ به العبد فيسلك سبيل النجاة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر الأسباب الواقية من وقوع الفاحشة فأمر تعالى في الآية   الأولى من هذا السياق (32) أمر جماعة المسلمين أن يزوجوا الأيامى من   رجالهم ونسائهم بالمساعدة على ذلك والإعانة عليه حتى لا يبقى في البلد أو   القرية عزبّ إلا نادراً ولا فرق بين البكر والثيب في ذلك فقال تعالى:   {وأنكحوا1} والأمر للإرشاد {الأيامى} جمع أيّم وهو من لا زوج له من رجل أو   امرأة بكراً كان أو ثيباً، {منكم} أي من جماعات المسلمين لا من غيرهم كأهل   الذمة من الكافرين. وقوله: {والصالحين من عبادكم2 وإمائكم} أي وزوجوا   القادرين على مؤونة الزواج وتبعاته، وتكاليفه من مماليككم وقوله: {إن   يكونوا فقراء} غير موسرين لا يمنعكم ذلك من تزويجهم فقد تكفل الله بغناهم   بعد تزويجهم بقوله: {يغنهم3 الله من فضله والله واسع عليم} أي واسع الفضل   عليم بحاجة المحتاجين وأمر تعالى في هذه الآية من لا يجد نكاحاً لانعدام   الزوج أو الزوجة مؤقتاً أو انعدام مؤونة الزواج من مهر ووليمة أن يستعفف أي   يعف نفسه بالصبر والصيام والصلاة حتى لا يتطلع إلى الحرام فيهلك فقال   تعالى: {وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحاً4 حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله والله   واسع عليم} أي واسع الفضل مطلق الغنى عليم بحال عباده وحاجة المحتاجين منهم   وقوله تعالى: {والذين يبتغون الكتاب} هذه مسألة ثالثة تضمنتها هذه الآية   وهي إذا كان للمسلم عبد وطلب منه أن يكاتبه وكان أهلا للتحرر بأن يقدر على   تسديد مال المكاتبة. ويستطيع أن يستقل بنفسه فعلى مالكه أن يكاتبه، وأن   يعينه على ذلك بإسقاط نجم من نجوم الكتابة، وهذا معنى قوله تعالى: {والذين   يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم فكاتبوهم1 إن علمتم فيهم خيراً2 وآتوهم من   مال الله الذي آتاكم} وقوله تعالى: {ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء} أي  على  الزنا وهي مسألة رابعة تضمنتها هذه الآية وهي أن جاريتين كانتا لعبد  الله  بن أبي بن سلول المنافق يقال لهما معاذة ومسيكة قد أسلمتا فأمرهما  بالزنا  لتكسبا له بفرجيهما كما هي عادة أهل الجاهلية قبل الإسلام فشكتا  ذلك لرسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأنزل الله تعالى: {ولا  تكرهوا  فتياتكم على البغاء إن أردن تحصنا لتبتغوا عرض الحياة الدنيا} أي  لأجل مال  قليل يعرض لكم ويزول عنكم بسرعة. وقوله: {ومن يكرهن فإن الله من  بعد  إكراههن غفور رحيم} أي لهن رحيم بهن لأن المكره لا إثم عليه فيما يقول  ولا  فيما يفعل فامتنع المنافق من ذلك.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (34) {ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات} أي   ولقد أنزلنا إليكم أيها المسلمون آيات أي قرآنيّة مبينات أي موضحات للشرائع   والأحكام والآداب فاعملوا بها تكملوا في حياتكم وتسعدوا في دنياكم   وآخرتكم. وقوله: {ومثلاً من الذين خلوا من قبلكم} أي قصصاً من أخبار   الأولين كقصة يوسف ومريم عليهما السلام وهما شبيهتان بحادثة الإفك وقوله:   {وموعظة للمتقين} وهي ما تضمنته الآيات من الوعيد والوعد والترغيب والترهيب   وكونها للمتقين بحسب الواقع وهو أن المتقين هم الذين ينتفعون بالمواعظ  دون  الكافرين والفاجرين.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- انتداب المسلمين حاكمين ومحكومين للمساعدة على تزويج الأيامى من المسلمين أحراراً وعبيداً.
2- وجوب الاستعفاف على من لم يجد نكاحاً والصبر حتى ييسر الله أمره.
3- عدة الله للفقير إذا تزوج بالغنى.
4- تعين مكاتبة العبد إذا توفّرت فيه شروط المكاتبة.
5- حرمة الزنا بالإكراه أو بالاختيار ومنع ذلك بإقامة الحدود.
6- صيغة المكاتبة أن يقول السيد للعبد لقد كاتبتك على ثلاثة آلاف دينار   منجمة أي مقسطة على ستة نجوم تدفع في كل شهر نجماً أي قسطاً. على أنك إذا   وفيتها في آجالها فأنت حر، وعليه أشهدنا وحرر بتاريخ كذا وكذا.
7- بيان فضل سورة النور لما احتوته من أحكام في غاية الأهمية.

__________**
1 الخطاب للأولياء ولجماعة المسلمين إن عجز الأولياء أي: زوّجوا من لا زوج   له منكم فإنه طريق التعفف، والطهر والتكافل الاجتماعي. والنكاح تجرى عليه   الأحكام الخمسة إذ يكون واجباً على من خاف العنت وقدر على مؤونته، ويسن  لمن  لم يخف العنت وقدر على مؤونته ويحرم على من لم يخف العنت ولا مؤونة  لديه.  ويكره لمن لم يخف العنت ويشغله عن طاعة الله تعالى ويباح لمن لا  رغبة له  فيه وهو قادر عليه.
2 اختلف في هل للسيّد أن يكره عبده أو أمته على التزوّج والذي يبدوان الإكراه يشرع مع خوف الضرر فإن لم يكن ضرر فلا إكراه.
3 في الآية دليل على تزوج الفقير بل قال عمر: عجباً لفقير لم يطلب الغنى بالزواج لقول الله تعالى: {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله} .
4 نكاحاً: أي طَوْلَ نكاح فحذف المضاف، وفي الحديث الذي رواه النسائي   "ثلاثة كلهم حق على الله عز وجل عونهم: المجاهد في سبيل الله والناكح الذي   يريد العفاف، والمكاتب الذي يريد الأداء".
5 لا تكون المكاتبة إلا على أنجم متعددة فلا تصح ناجزة ولا على نجم واحد.
6 {خيرا} أي: صلاحاً وتقوى وقدرة على الأداء.**
******************************  **********

**اللهُ   نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا   مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ   دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لا شَرْقِيَّةٍ   وَلا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ   نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَضْرِبُ اللهُ   الأمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (35) فِي بُيُوتٍ   أَذِنَ اللهُ أَن تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ   فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالأصَالِ (36) رِجَالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ   وَلا بَيْعٌ عَن ذِكْرِ اللهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاةِ وَإِيتَاء الزَّكَاةِ   يَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَالأبْصَارُ (37)   لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَيَزِيدَهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ   وَاللهُ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (38)**
**شرح الكلمات**
الله نور السموات: أي منورهما فلولاه لما كان نور في السموات ولا في 
الأرض، والله تعالى نورٌ1 وحجابه النور.
مثل نوره: أي في قلب عبده المؤمن.
كمشكاة: أي كوة.
كوكب دري: أي مضىء اضاءة الدر الوهاج.
نور على نور: أي نور النار على نور الزيت.
يهدى الله لنوره: أي للإيمان به والعمل بطاعته من يشاء له ذلك لعلمه برغبته وصدق نيته.
ويضرب الله الأمثال: أي ويجعل الله الأمثال للناس من أجل أن يفهموا عنه ويعقلوا ما يدعوهم إليه.
في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع: هي المساجد ورفعها إعلاء شأنها من بناء وطهارة وصيانة.
يوماً تتقلب2 فيه القلوب والأبصار: يوم القيامة.
يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب: أي بلا عَدّ ولا كيل ولا وزن وهذا شأن العطاء إن كان كثيراً.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {الله نور3 السموات والأرض} يخبر تعالى أنه لولاه لما كان في   الكون نور ولا هداية في السموات ولا في الأرض فهو تعالى منورهما فكتابه نور   ورسوله نور أي يهتدي بهما في ظلمات الحياة كما يهتدي بالنور الحسي والله   ذاته نور وحجابه نور فكل نور حسي أو معنوي الله خالقه وموهبه وهادٍ إليه.
وقوله تعالى: {مثل نوره كمشكاة} أي كوة في جدار {فيها مصباح المصباح في   زجاجة} من بلور، {الزجاجة} في صفائها وصقالتها مشرقة {كأنها كوكب دري}   والكوكب الدري هو المضيء المشرق كأنه درة بيضاء صافية، وقوله: {يوقد من   شجرة مباركة} أي وزيت 
المصباح من شجرة مباركة وهي الزيتونة والزيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية في   موقعها من البستان لا ترى الشمس إلا في الصباح، ولا غربية لا ترى الشمس إلا   في المساء بل هي وسط البستان تصيبها الشمس في كامل النهار فلذا كان زيتها   في غاية الجودة يكاد يشتعل لصفائه، ولو لم تمسه نار، وقوله تعالى: {نور  على  نور4} أي نور النار على نور الزيت وقوله تعالى: {يهدي الله لنوره من  يشاء}  يخبر تعالى أنه يهدي لنوره الذي هو الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان من  يشاء من  عباده ممن علم أنهم يرغبون في الهداية ويطلبونها ويكملون ويسعدون  عليها.
وقوله: {ويضرب5 الله الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم} يخبر تعالى: أنه   يضرب الأمثال للناس كهذا المثل الذي ضربه6 للإيمان وقلب عبده المؤمن وأنه   عليم بالعباد وأحوال القلوب، ومن هو أهل للهداية ومن ليس لها بأهل، إذ هو   بكل شيء عليم.
وقوله: {في بيوت7 أذن الله أن ترفع} أي المصباح في بيوت أذن الله أي أمر   وَوَصّى أن ترفع حساً ومعنى وهي المساجد فتطهر من النجاسات ومن اللغو فيها   وكلام الدنيا8 وتصان وتحفظ من كل ما يخل بمقامها الرفيع لأنها بيوت الله   تعالى، وقوله: {ويذكر فيها اسمه} أي بالأذان والإقامة والصلاة والتسبيح   والدعاء وقراءة القرآن. وقوله تعالى: {يسبح له فيها} أي لله في تلك البيوت   {بالغدو} أي بالصباح {والآصال9} أي المساء {رجال} مؤمنون صادقون أبرار   متقون {لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع} أي لا شراء ولا بيع {عن ذكر الله} فقلوبهم   ذاكرة غير غافلة وألسنتهم ذاكرة غير لاهية ولا لاغية {وإقام الصلاة  وإتياء  الزكاة} أي لا تلهيهم دنياهم عن آخرتهم فهم يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون  الزكاة.
وقوله: {يخافون يوماً تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار} أي من شدة الخوف وعظم   الفزع والهول وهو يوم القيامة وقوله تعالى: {ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا   ويزيدهم من فضله}
أي إنهم فعلوا ما فعلوا من التسبيح وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة معرضين عن   كل ما يشغلهم عن عبادة ربهم فتأهلوا بذلك للثواب العظيم ليجزيهم الله أحسن   ما عملوا ويزيدهم من فضله فوق ما استحقوه بأعمالهم وتقواهم لربهم، والله   يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب وذلك لعظيم فضله وسابق رحمته فيعطي بدون عد ولا كيل   ولا وزن وذلك لعظم العطاء وكثرته.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- كل خير وكل نور وكل هداية مصدرها الله تعالى فهو الذي يطلب منه ذلك.
2- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان والفهوم.
3- الإشارة إلى أن ملة الإسلام لا يهودية ولا نصرانية، لا اشتراكية ولا رأسمالية. بل هي الملة الحنيفية من دان بها هدى ومن كفرها ضل.
4- وجوب تعظيم بيوت الله تعالى "المساجد" بتطهيرها10 ورفع بنيانها وإخلائها إلا من ذكر الله والصلاة وطلب العلم فيها.
5- ثناء الله تعالى على من لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة.
__________**
1 في الحديث الصحيح: "اللهم أنت نور السموات والأرض" وفي آخر صحيح وقد سئل   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: هل رأيت ربّك؟ فقال "نور أنّى أراه" وفي   آخر "رأيت نوراً".
2 تتقلب قلوب الكافرين من الجحد والتكذيب إلى التصديق واليقين وقلوب   المؤمنين بين الخوف والرجاء، وأما تقلب الأبصار: فإنها بالنظر هنا وهناك   لشّدة الخوف وعظم الهول. هذه قلوب المؤمنين أما قلوب الكافرين فمن الكحل   إلى الزرق والعمى بعد الإبصار.
3 قال ابن عباس: {الله نور السموات والأرض} يقول: هادي أهل السموات والأرض.
4 أي: اجتمع في المشكاة ضوء المصباح إلى ضوء الزجاجة إلى ضوء الزيت فهو   لذلك نور على نور، واختلطت هذه الأنوار في المشكاة فصارت كأنور ما تكون   فكذلك براهين الله تعالى واضحة وهي: برهان بعد برهان. والجملة مستأنفة أي:   هذا المذكور هو نور على نور.
5 قوله تعالى: {يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء} إلى قوله: {عليم} هي ثلاث جمل معترضة أو تذييل لما سبق من الكلام.
6 قال ابن عباس هذا مثل نور الله وهداه في قلب المؤمن كما يكاد الزيت   الصافي يضيء قبل أن تمسّه النار فان مستّه النار أزداد ضوءه كذلك قلب   المؤمن، يكاد يعمل بالهدى قبل أن يأتيه العلم فإذا جاء العلم زاده هدىً على   هدىً ونوراً على نور.
7 كون {في بيوت} متعلقاً بقول {مصباح} أولى وأوضح من تعلقه بيسبح له وإن   قيل: كيف يعود إلى المصباح، وهو واحد والبيوت جمع؟ قيل: هذا كقوله: {وجعل   فيهن نوراً} وهو في سماء واحدة لا في كل سماء وإنما هو تلوين للخطاب.
8 لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ للذي أنشد الضالة: "لا وجدت   إنما بنيت المساجد لما بنيت له" يريد الصلاة والذكر وقراءة القرآن وتعلّم   العلم.
9 الآصال: جمع أصيل وهو المساء.
10 أوّل من أنار مسجد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تميم   الداري, إذ أتى بقناديل من الشام فعلّقها في مسجد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأسرجها فرآها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فدعا بقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "نورت الإسلام نوّر الله عليك   في الدنيا والآخرة".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (6)  
الحلقة (623)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 574الى صــــ 580)

**وَالَّذِينَ   كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاءً   حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئًا وَوَجَدَ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ   فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (39) أَوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ   فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ   سَحَابٌ ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذَا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ   يَكَدْ يَرَاهَا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُورًا فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ   نُورٍ (40) أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ كُلٌّ قَدْ عَلِمَ   صَلَاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ (41)   وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ   (42) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
كسراب بقيعة: السراب شعاع أبيض يرى في نصف النهار وكأنه ماء، والقيعة جمع قاع وهو ما انبسط من الأرض.
الظمآن: لعطشان.
بحر لجي: أي ذو لجج واللجة معظم الماء وغزيره كما هي الحال في المحيطات.
يغشاه موج: يعلوه ويغطيه موج آخر.
يسبح له: ينزه ويقدس بألفاظ التسبيح والتقديس كسبحان الله ونحوه والصلاة من التسبيح.
صافات: باسطات أجنحتها.
قد علم صلاته: أي كل من في السموات والأرض قد علم الله صلاته وتسبيحه كما أن كل مسبح ومصل قد علم صلاة وتسبيح نفسه.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى: {والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب1} لما بين تعالى حال المؤمنين  وأنه  تعالى وفاهم أجرهم بأحسن مما كانوا يعملون وزادهم من فضله ذكر هنا  حال  الكافرين وهو أن أعمالهم في خسرانها وعدم الانتفاع بها كسراب وهو شعاع  أبيض  يرى في نصف النهار وكأنه ماء {بقيعة} أي بقاع من الأرض وهو الأرض   المنبسطة. {يحسبه الظمّآن ماء} أي يظنه العطشان ماء وما هو بماء ولكنه سراب   خادع {حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئاً} لأنه سراب لا غير. فيا للخيبة، خيبة   ظمآن يقتله العطش فرأى سراباً فجرى وراءه يظنه ماء فإذا به لم يجد الماء،   ووجد الحق تبارك وتعالى فحاسبه على كل أعماله وهي في جملتها أعمال إجرام   وشر وفساد فوفاه إياها فخسر خسراناً مبيناً، {والله سريع الحساب} فما هي   إلا لحظات والكافر في سواء الجحيم. هذا مَثَلٌ تضمنته الآية الأولى (39)   ومثل آخر تضمنته الآية الثانية (40)
وهو مثل مضروب لضلال الكافر وحيرته  في حياته وما يعيش عليه من ظلمة الكفر  وظلمة العمل السيء والاعتقاد الباطل  وظلمة الجهل بربه وما يريده منه، وما  أعده له قال تعالى: {أو كظلمات2 في  بحر3 لجي} أي ذي لجج من الماء {يغشاه}  أي يعلوه {موج من فوقه موج} أي من  فوق الموج موج آخر {من فوقه سحاب}  والسحاب عادة مظلم فهي {ظلمات بعضها فوق  بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها}  لشدة الظلمة هذه حال الكافر في هذه الحياة  الدنيا، وهي ناتجة عن إعراضه عن  ذكر ربه وتوغله في الشر والفساد وقوله  تعالى: {ومن4 لم يجعل الله له  نوراً فما له من نور} أعلم تعالى عباده أن  النور له وبيده فمن لم يطلبه  منه حرمه وعاش في الظلمات والعياذ بالله.
وقوله  تعالى: {ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السموات والأرض والطير صافات}  أي  ألم ينته إلى علمك يا رسولنا أن الله تعالى يسبح له من في السموات من   الملائكة والأرض أي ومن5 في الأرض بلسان القال والحال معاً والطير6 صافات   أي باسطات أجنحتها تسبح الله تعالى بمعنى تنزهه بألفاظ التنزيه كسبحان   الله. فإن امتنع المشركون أهل الظلمات من الإيمان بالله وعبادته وتوحيده   فيها فإن الله تعالى يسبح له الخلق كله علويه وسفليه فالكافر وإن لم يسبح   بلسانه فحاله7 تسبح فخلقه وتركيبه وأقواله وأعماله كلها تسبح الله خالقه   فهي شاهدة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وأنه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه   وقوله تعالى: {كل} أي ممن في السموات والأرض والطير قد علم الله صلاته   وتسبيحه كما أن كلاً منهم قد علم صلاته لله تعالى وتسبيحه له {والله عليم   بما يفعلون} أي والله عليم بأفعال عباده، ويجزيهم بها وهو على ذلك قدير إذ   له ملك السموات والأرض وإليه المصير أي مصير كل شيء إليه تعالى فهو الذي   يحكم فيه بحكمه العادل.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني البعيدة إلى الأذهان.
2- بيان خسران الكافرين في أعمالهم وحياتهم كلها.
3- بيان حال الكافرين في هذه الدنيا وأنهم يعيشون في ظلمات الجهل والكفر والظلم.
4- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن من لم يجعل الله له نوراً في قلبه لن يكن له نور في حياته كلها.
5- بيان أن الكون كله يسبح الله كقوله تعالى: {يسبح له ما في السموات وما في الأرض} وقوله: {وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده} 
__________**
1  سمي السراب سراباً: لأنه يسرب كالماء في جريانه، والسراب يلتصق بالأرض،   والآل كالسراب إلاّ أنه يكون كالماء ولكنه مرتفع بين السماء ولأرض قال   الشاعر:
وكنت كمهريق الذي في سقائه
لرقراق آل فوق رابية صَلدٍ
2 قال الجرجاني الآية الأولى في ذكر أعمال الكفار، والثانية في ذكر كفرهم ونسق الكفر على الأعمال لأن الكفر أيضاً من أعمالهم.
3  قيل: المراد بالظلمات: أعمال الكفار، وبالبحر اللجي: قلب الكافر،  وبالموج  فوق الموج: ما يغشى قلبه من الجهل والشك والحيرة، وبالسحاب: الرين  والختم  والطبع على قلبه، ولذا قال أبي بن كعب: الكافر يتقلب في خمس من  الظلمات  كلامه ظلمة، وعمله ظلمة ومدخله ظلمة ومخرجه ظلمة ومصيره يوم  القيامة إلى  ظلمة النار.
4 قيل: هذه الآية نزلت في شيبة بن ربيعة أو في ربيعة نفسه  إذ كلاهما ترهّب  وطلب الدين في الجاهلية ولما جاء الإسلام كفرا به ولم  يدخلا فيه وماتا  كافرين.
5 أي: من الجن والإنس.
6 قرىء {والطير}  بالرفع عطفاً على من. وقرىء بالنصب على نحو: قمت وزيداً  أي معه وهو أجود من  الرفع ولو قلت قمت أنا وزيد لكان الرفع أجود.
7 تسبيح الحال هو ما يُرى  من علم الله تعالى وقدرته في آثار الصنعة في  المخلوقات فالخالق المدبر  وحده لا يكون إلاّ إلهاً واحداً لا شريك له.**
******************************  *********

**أَلَمْ   تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ   يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلالِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ   مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن جِبَالٍ فِيهَا مِن بَرَدٍ فَيُصِيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاء   وَيَصْرِفُهُ عَن مَّن يَشَاء يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرْقِهِ يَذْهَبُ   بِالأبْصَارِ (43) يُقَلِّبُ اللهُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ إِنَّ فِي   ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لأوْلِي الأبْصَارِ (44) وَاللهُ خَلَقَ كُلَّ دَابَّةٍ   مِن مَّاء فَمِنْهُم مَّن يَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنِهِ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَمْشِي   عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَمْشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ يَخْلُقُ اللهُ   مَا يَشَاء إِنَّ اللهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (45) لَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَا   آيَاتٍ مُّبَيِّنَاتٍ وَاللهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء إِلَى صِرَاطٍ   مُّسْتَقِيمٍ (46)
**شرح الكلمات**
يزجي سحاباً: أي يسوق برفق ويسر.
ثم يؤلف بينه: أي يجمع بين أجزائه وقطعه.
ثم يجعله ركاماً: أي متراكماً بعضه فوق بعض.
الودق: أي المطر.
يخرج من خلاله: أي من فرجه ومخارجه.
من جبال فيها من برد: أي من جبال من برد في السماء والبرد حجارة بيضاء كالثلج.
فيصيب به من يشاء: أي فيصيب بالبرد من يشاء.
سنا برقه: أي لمعانه
يذهب بالأبصار: أي النظرة إلَيهَ
لعبرة: أي دلالة على وجود الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه ووجوب توحيده.
كل دابة من ماء: أي حيوان من نطفة.
على بطنه: كالحيات والهوام.
على رجلين: كالإنسان والطير.
على أربع: أي كالأنعام والبهائم.
إلى صراط مستقيم: أي إلى الإسلام.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في عرض مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة الإلهية وهي الموجبة  لله  تعالى العبادة دون سواه فقال تعالى: {ألم تر أن الله يزجي سحاباً} أي  ألم  ينته إلى علمك يا رسولنا أن الله يزجي1 سحاباً أي يسوقه برفق وسهولة  {ثم  يؤلف} أي يجمع بين أجزائه فيجعله ركاماً2 أي متراكمًا بعضه على بعض  {فترى  الودق3} أي المطر {يخرج من خلاله} أي من فتوقه وشقوقه. والخلال جمع  خلل  كجبال جمع جبل وهو الفتوق بين أجزاء السحاب وهو مظهر من مظاهر القدرة   والعلم. وقوله: {وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد} أي ينزل برداً من   جبال البرد المتراكمة في السماء فيصيب بذلك البرد من يشاء فيهلك به زرعه أو   ماشيته، ويصرفه عمن يشاء من عباده فلا يصيبه شيء من ذلك وهذا مظهر آخر من   مظاهر 
القدرة واللطف الإلهي وقوله. {يكاد سنا برقه4} أي يقرب لمعان  البرق الذي  هو سناه يذهب بالأبصار التي تنظر إليه أي يخطفها بشدة لمعانه.
وقوله  تعالما {يقلب الله الليل والنهار} بأن يظهر هذا ويخفي هذا فإذا ظهر  النهار  اختفى الليل، وإذا ظهر الليل اختفى النهار فيقلب أحدهما على الآخر  فيخفيه  ويستره به وقوله: {إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولى الأبصار} أي إن في إنزال  البرد  ولمعان البرق وتقليب الليل والنهار لعظة عظيمة لأولى البصائر تهديهم  إلى  الإيمان بالله وجلاله وكماله فيعبدونه ويوحدونه محبين له معظمين  راجعين  خائفين إن هذه ثمرة الهداية هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى (43)  والثانية  (44) أما الآية (45) فقد اشتملت على أعظم مظهر من مظاهر القدرة  الإلهية  فقال تعالى: {والله خالق كل دابة5} أي من إنسان وحيوان {من ماء6}  أي نطفة  من نطف الإنسان والحيوان، {فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه} كالحيات  والثعابين  والأسماك، {ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين} كالإنسان والطير، {ومنهم  من يمشي على  أربع} كالأنعام والبهائم، وقوله: {يخلق الله ما يشاء} إذْ بعض  الحيوانات  لها أكثر من أربع وقوله: {إن الله على كل شيء7 قدير} أي على  فعل وإيجاد ما  يريده قدير لا يعجزه شيء فأين الله الخالق العليم الحكيم من  تلك الأصنام  والأوثان التي يؤلهها الجاهلون من أهل الشرك والكفر؟
وقوله تعالى: {لقد  أنزلنا آيات مبينات} أي واضحات لأجل هداية العباد إلى  طريق سعادتهم وكمالهم  وهي هذه الآيات التي اشتملت عليها سورة النور وغيرها  من آيات القرآن  الكريم فمن آمن بها ونظر فيها وأخذ بما تدعو إليه من  الهدى اهتدى، ومن أعرض  عنها فضل وشقى فلا يلومن إلا نفسه، {والله يهدي من  يشاء} هدايته ممن رغب  في الهداية وطلبها وسلك لها مسالكها {إلى صراط  مستقيم} ألا وهو الإسلام  طريق الكمال والسعادة في الحياتين اللهم اجعلنا  من أهله إنك قدير.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وهي موجبات الإيمان والتقوى.
2- بيان كيفية نزول المطر والبرد.
3- مظاهر لطف الله بعباده في صرف البرد عن الزرع والماشية وبعض عباده.
4- مظاهر القدرة والعلم في تقليب الليل والنهار على بعضهما بعضاً.
5- بيان أصناف المخلوقات في مشيها على الأرض بعد خلقها من ماء وهو مظهر العلم والقدرة.
6- امتنان الله تعالى على العباد بإنزاله الآيات المبينات للهدى وطريق السعادة والكمال.
__________**
1  ذكر تعالى من حججه وبراهينه على ألوهيته شيئاً آخر وهو: سوق السحاب  وتكوين  المطر وإنزاله، وإزجاء السحاب، سوقه يقال: البقرة ازجت ولدها: إذا  ساقته  أمامها.
2 يقال: ركمه يركمه ركما، إذا جمعه وألقى بعضه على بعض، والركام المتراكم.
3 الودق: إنه البرق، وكونه المطر: أولى ومنه قول الشاعر:
فلا مزنة ودقت ودقها
ولا أرض أبقل إبقالها
4 السنا مصدر: لمعان البرق والسّناء، ممدود: الرّفعة قال: ابن دريد:
زال السنا عن ناظري
وزال عن شرف السناء
فالسّنا الأول: الرفعة والثاني: ضوء البرق، وجملة: {يكاد سنا برقه} وصف لـ: (سحاباً) .
5 فخرج الملائكة والجن إذ الملائكة خلقوا من نور والجن من النار.
6 تنكير ماء: لإرادة النوعية تنبيها على اختلاف صفات الماء لكل نوع من الدواب.
7 هذه الجملة ذكرت تذييلا وتعليلاً.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (7)  
الحلقة (624)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 581الى صــــ 585)

وَيَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالرَّسُولِ وَأَطَعْنَا ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ (47) وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ (48) وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ (49) أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (50) إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (51) وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ وَيَتَّقْهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ (52) 

شرح الكلمات:
ويقولون: أي المنافقون.
آمنا بالله وبالرسول: أي صدقنا بتوحيد الله وبنبوة الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ثم يتول فريق منهم: أي يعرض.
إذا فريق منهم معرضون: أي عن المجيء إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
مذعنين: أي مسرعين منقادين مطيعين.
في قلوبهم مرض: أي كفر ونفاق وشرك.
أم ارتابوا: أي بل شكوا في نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
أن يحيف الله عليهم ورسوله: أي في الحكم فيظلموا فيه.
إنما كان قول المؤمنين: هو قولهم سمعنا وأطعنا أي سمعاً وطاعة.
المفلحون: أي الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
معنى الآيات:
بعد عرض تلك المظاهر لقدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته والموجبة للإيمان بالله ورسوله, وما عند الله من نعيم مقيم, وما لديه من عذاب مهين فاهتدى عليها من شاء الله هدايته وأعرض عنها من كتب الله شقاوته من المنافقين الذين أخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله: {ويقولون آمنا بالله وبالرسول وأطعنا} أي صدقنا بالله رباًّ وإلهاً وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً, وأطعناهما1 {ثم يتولى فريق منهم من بعد ذلك} أي من بعد تصريحهم بالإيمان والطاعة يقولون معرضين بقلوبهم عن الإيمان بالله وآياته ورسوله, {وما أولئك بالمؤمنين} فأكذبهم الله في دعوة إيمانهم هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (47) وقوله تعالى: {وإذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله2 ليحكم3 بينهم} أي في قضية من قضايا دنياهم, {إذا فريق منهم معرضون} أي فاجأك فريق منهم بالإعراض عن التحاكم إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله: {وإن يكن لهم الحق} أي وإن يكن لهم في الخصومة التي بينهم وبين غيرهم {يأتوا إليه} أي إلى رسول الله {مذعنين} أي منقادين طائعين أي لعلمهم أن الرسول يقضي بينهم بالحق وسوف يأخذون حقهم وافياً وقوله تعالى: {أفي قلوبهم4 مرض} أي بل في قلوبهم مرض الكفر والنفاق. {أم ارتابوا} أي بل ارتابوا أي شكوا في نبوة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {أم يخافون أن يحيف الله عليهم ورسوله} لا، لا، {بل أولئك هم الظالمون} ، ولما كانوا ظالمين يخافون حكم الله ورسوله فيهم لأنه عادل فيأخذ منهم ما ليس لهم ويعطيه لمن هو لهم من خصومهم وقوله تعالى: {إنما كان قول المؤمنين} أي الصادقين في إيمانهم {إذا دعوا الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا} أي لم يكن للمؤمنين الصادقين من قول يقولونه إذا دعوا إلى كتاب الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم إلا قولهم: سمعنا وأطعنا فيجيبون الدعوة ويسلمون بالحق قال تعالى في الثناء عليهم {وأولئك هم المفلحون} أي الناجحون في دنياهم وآخرتهم دون غيرهم من أهل النفاق. وقوله تعالى: في الآية الكريمة الأخيرة (52) {ومن يطع الله ورسوله5} أي فيما يأمران به وينهيان عنه، {ويخش الله} أي يخافه في السر والعلن، {ويتقه} أي يتق مخالفته فلا يقصر في واجب ولا يغشى محرماً، {فأولئك هم الفائزون} فقصر الفوز عليهم أي هم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة المنعمون في جنات النعيم مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين. اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في زمرتهم إنك ربنا وربهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب التحاكم إلى الكتاب والسنة.
2- من دعي إلى الكتاب والسنة فأعرض فهو منافق معلوم النفاق.
3- اتخاذ قوانين وضعية للتحاكم إليها دون كتاب الله وسنة رسوله آية الكفر والنفاق.
4- فضل طاعة الله ورسوله وتقوى الله عز وجل وأن أهلها هم الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنان.
__________
1 قولهم , هذا قول باطل إنهم ما آمنوا ولا أطاعوا وإنما هو قول المنافقين والله شهد إنهم لكاذبون.
2 قيل: إن هذه الآية نزلت في بشر المنافق وخصمه اليهودي كانت بينهما أرض فقال اليهودي: هيا نتحاكم إلى محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقال بشر المنافق لا إن محمداً يحيف علينا فلنحتكم إلى كعب بن الأشرف اليهودي فنزلت.
3 لم يقل ليحكما لأن الذي يحكم بينهما هو الرسول صلى الله عيه وسلم وإنما قدم اسم الله تعظيماً ولأن مادة الحكم من الله والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مبيّن ومنفّذ لا غير.
4 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والذم وهو أبلغ في التوبيخ وأشد في الذم من مجرّد الإخبار كما في المدح أيضاً أبلغ وأشد فيه، وشاهده قول جرير في المدح:
ألستم خير من ركب المطايا
وأندى العالمين بطون راح
5حكي أنّ رجلاً من دهاقين الروم أسلم فقيل له هل لإسلامك سبب؟ قال: نعم إني قد قرأت التوراة والزبور والإنجيل وكثيراً من كتب الأنبياء فسمعت أسيراً يقرأ آية من القرآن جمع فيها كل ما كتب في الكتب المتقدمة فعلمت أنه من عند الله فأسلمت. وقيل له ما هي؟ قال: قوله تعالى: {ومن يطع الله} في الفرائض {ورسوله} في السنن {ويخشى الله} فيما مضى من عمره {ويتقه} فيما بقي من عمره {فأولئك هم الفائزون} والفائز من نجا من النار وأدخل الجنة. فقال عمر قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أوتيت جوامع الكلم".
******************************  *****
وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ أَمَرْتَهُمْ لَيَخْرُجُنَّ قُلْ لَا تُقْسِمُوا طَاعَةٌ مَعْرُوفَةٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (53) قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُمْ مَا حُمِّلْتُمْ وَإِنْ تُطِيعُوهُ تَهْتَدُوا وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ (54) وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (55) 
شرح الكلمات:
وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم: أي حلفوا بالله بالغين غاية الجهد في حلفهم.
لئن أمرتهم: أي بالخروج إلى الجهاد.
طاعة معروفة: أي طاعة معروفة للنبي فيما يأمركم وينهاكم خير من إقسامكم بالله.
فإن تولوا: أي فإن تتولوا أي تعرضوا عن الطاعة.
عليه ما حمل: أي من إبلاغ الرسالة وبيانها بالقول والعمل.
وعليكم ما حملتم: أي من وجوب قبول الشرع والعمل به عقيدة وعبادة وحكما.
وإن تطيعوه تهتدوا: أي وإن تطيعوا الرسول في أمره ونهيه وإرشاده تهتدوا إلى خيركم.
ليستخلفنهم: أي يجعلهم خلفاء لغيرهم فيها بأن يُدِيلَ من أهلها فيسودون فيها ويحكمون.
وليمكنن لهم دينهم: أي بأن يظهر الإسلام على سائر الأديان ويحفظه من الزوال.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر أحوال المنافقين فأخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله: {وأقسموا الله جهد1 أيمانهم} أي أقسموا للرسول مبالغين في ذلك حتى بلغوا غاية الجهد قائلين لئن أمرتنا بالخروج إلى الجهاد لنخرجن معكم. وهنا أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم: {لا تقسموا2} أي ما هناك حاجة إلى الحلف وتأكيده، وإنما هي طاعة منكم معروفة لنا تغنيكم عن الأيمان وقوله تعالى: {إن الله خبير3 بما تعملون} تأنيب لهم وتأديب حيث أخبرهم تعالى بأنه مطلع على أسرارهم وما يقولونه ويعملونه في الخفاء ضد الرسول والمؤمنين ثم أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم: أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول في كل ما يأمران به وينهيان عنه، {فإن تولوا4} أي تعرضوا عن الطاعة وترفضوها، فإنما على الرسول ما حمل من البلاغ والبيان، وعليكم ما حملتم من وجوب الانقياد والطاعة، ومن أخل بواجبه الذي أنيط به فسوف يلقى جزاءه وافياً عند ربه وقوله تعالى: {وإن تطيعوه تهتدوا} هذه الجملة عظيمة الشأن جليلة القدر للمؤمن أن يحلف بالله ولا يحنث على أن من أطاع رسول الله في أمره ونهيه لن يضل أبداً ولن يشقى فالهداية إلى كل خير كامنة في طاعة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
وقوله تعالى: {وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين} أي ليس على الرسول هداية القلوب، وإنما عليه البلاغ المبين لا غير فلا تلحق الرسول تبعة هن عصى فََضَلَّ وهَلَك.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (55) {وعد5 الله الذين آمنوا منكم} أي صدقوا الله والرسول {وعملوا الصالحات} فأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر، وعدهم بأن يستخلفهم في الأرض أي يجعلهم خلفاء حاكمين في أهلها، سائدين سكانها استخلافاً كاستخلاف الذين من قبلهم من بني إسرائيل حيث أجلى الكنعانيين والعمالقة من أرض القدس وورثها بني إسرائيل وقول: {وليمكنن لهمم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم} وهو الإسلام فيظهره على الدين كله ويحفظه من التغيير والتبديل والزوال إلى قرب الساعة وقوله تعالى: {وليبدلنهم من6 بعد خوفهم أمناً} إذ نزلت هذه الآية والمسلمون خائفون بالمدينة لا يقدر أحدهم أن ينام وسيفه بعيد عنه من شدة الخوف من الكافرين والمنافقين وتألب الأحزاب عليهم ولقد أنجز تعالى لهم ما وعدهم فاستخلفهم وأمكن لهم وبدلهم بعد خوفهم أمناً فلله الحمد والمنة.
وقوله: {يعبدونني7 لا يشركون بي شيئاً} هذا ثناء عليهم، وتعليل لما وهبهم وأعطاهم يعبدونه لا يشركون به شيئاً وقد فعلوا وما زال بقاياهم من الصالحين إلى اليوم يعبدون الله وحده ولا يشركون به شيئاً اللهم اجعلنا منهم. وقوله تعالى: {ومن كفر بعد ذلك فأولئك8 هم الفاسقون} وعيد وتهديد لمن كفر بعد ذلك الإنعام العظيم والعطاء الجزيل فأولئك هم الفاسقون عن أمر الله الخارجون عن طاعته المستوجبون لعذاب الله ونقمته. عياذاً بالله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الإقسام بالله تعالى وحرمة الحلف بغيره تعالى.
2- عدم الثقة في المنافقين لخلوهم من موجب الصدق في القول والعمل وهو الإيمان.
3- طاعة رسول الله موجبة للهداية لما فيه من سعادة الدارين ومعصيته موجبة للضلال والخسران.
4- صدق وعد الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان وصالح الأعمال من أصحاب رسول الله.
5- وجوب الشكر على النعم بعبادة الله تعالى وحده بما شرع من أنواع العبادات.
6- الوعيد الشديد لمن أنعم الله عليه بنعمة أمن ورخاء وسيادة وكرامة فكفر تلك النعم ولم يشكرها فعرضها للزوال.
__________
1 {جهد أيمانهم} أي: طاقة ما قدروا أن يحلفوا. والجهد: بفتح الهاء: منتهى الطاقة وهو: منصوب إمّا على الحال من أقسموا. أر على المفعول المطلق أي: جهدوا أيمانهم جهدا.
2 هنا تم الكلام، ثم استئنف على تقدير: طاعة معروفة أولى من أيمانكم هذه المبالغين فيها.
3 جملة تذيلية تحمل التهديد لهم إذ هم كاذبون في أيمانهم وغير صادقين في أقوالهم وأعمالهم.
4 {فإن تولوا} : أصله: تتولوا حذفت التاء الأولى تخفيفاً. وهو حذف شائع وسائغ.
5 قال مالك: هذه الآية نزلت في أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، وقيل: هذه الآية تضمنت خلافة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وهو كذلك وصدق ذلك قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "الخلافة بعدي ثلاثون سنة" وفي الآية دليل نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وصحة دينه، إذ تضمنت الآية إخباراً بالغيب فكان كما أخبر تعالى به.
6 فان قيل: وأين الأمن وقد قتل عمر وعثمان وعلي غيلة؟ فالجواب: ليس الأمن مانعاً من الموت فالموت حتم مع الأمن ومع الخوف لأنها آجال محدودة لا تزيد ولا تنقص:
ومن لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره
تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد
وأخرج مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "والله ليتمن هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه ولكنكم تستعجلون".
7 الجملة يصح أن تكون حالاً أي: في حال عبادتهم الله تعالى بالإخلاص والعلم. وجائز أن تكون مستأنفة تحمل الثناء عليهم بعبادة ربهم تعالى وحده.
8 المراد بالكفر: كفران النعم، وقد حصل هذا بعد القرون المفضلة حيث فسدت العقائد وتمزقت الروابط، وأهمل الدين، وسلب الله ما أعطى، وفي هذا دليل آخر على صحة القرون والنبوة والإسلام إذ هذه أخبار غيب تمت كما أعلنت.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (8)  
الحلقة (625)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 585الى صــــ 590)

وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (56) لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الأرْضِ وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (57)
شرح الكلمات:
وأقيموا الصلاة: أي أدوها أداءاً كاملاً تاماً مراعين فيها شروطها وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها حتى تثمر الزكاة والطهر في نفوسكم.
وآتوا الزكاة: أي المفروضة من المال الصامت كالذهب والفضة والحرث والناطق كالأنعام من إبل وبقر وغنم.
وأطيعوا الرسول: أي محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في أمره ونهيه والأخذ بإرشاده وتوجيهه.
لعلكم ترحمون: أي رجاء أن يرحمكم ربكم في دنياكم وآخرتكم فلا يعذبكم فيهما.
معجزين في الأرض: أي معجزين الله تعالى بحيث لا يدركهم ولا ينزل بهم نقمته وعذابه.
ولبئس المصير: أي النار إذ هي المأوى الذي يأوون إليه ويصيرون إليه.
معنى الآيتين:
يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين من أصحاب الرسول الكريم بإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وطاعة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في أمره ونهيه وإرشاده وتوجيهه وذلك رجاء أن يرحموا في الدارين، ولا يعذبوا فيهما. وهذا وإن كان موجهاً ابتداءً إلى أصحاب الرسول فإنه عام بعد ذلك فيشمل كل مؤمن ومؤمنة في الحياة وقوله {لا تحسبن1 الذين كفروا معجزين2 في الأرض} هذا خطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ينهاه ربه تعالى أن يظن أن الذين كفروا مهما كانت قوتهم سيفوتون الله تعالى ويهربون مما أراد بهم من خزي وعذاب، لا، لا بل سيخزيهم ويذلهم ويسلط عليهم، وقد فعل {ومأواهم النار} يوم القيامة {ولبئس المصير} نار جهنم يصيرون إليها.

هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- وجوب إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وطاعة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ للحصول على رحمة الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة في الدنيا بالنصر والتمكين والأمن والسيادة وفي الآخرة بدخول الجنة.
2- تقرير عجز الكافرين وأنهم لن يفوتوا الله تعالى مهما كانت، قوتهم وسينزل بهم نقمته ويحل عليهم عذابه.
3- بيان مصير أهل الكفر وأنه النار والعياذ بالله تعالى.


__________
1 الآية تحمل تسلية للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقرئت بالتاء: (تحسبن) خطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولكل ذي أهلية من أصحابه والمؤمنين والجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً ابتدائياً وقرئت الآية: (ولا يحسبن) بالياء وهى قراءة ضعيفة إذ حسب هنا لمعنى ظن ولم يذكر لها إلا مفعولا واحداً وهي تنصب مفعولين.
2 المعجز: الذي يعجز غيره أي: يجعله عاجزاً عن غلبه، والأرض في الآية هي أرض الدنيا هذه.
******************************  ****
يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِيَسْتَأْذِنْك  ُمُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُوا الْحُلُمَ مِنْكُمْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُمْ مِنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِنْ بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاءِ ثَلَاثُ عَوْرَاتٍ لَكُمْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ جُنَاحٌ بَعْدَهُنَّ طَوَّافُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (58) وَإِذَا بَلَغَ الْأَطْفَالُ مِنْكُمُ الْحُلُمَ فَلْيَسْتَأْذِن  ُوا كَمَا اسْتَأْذَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (59) وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ اللَّاتِي لَا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحًا فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ غَيْرَ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ بِزِينَةٍ وَأَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْنَ خَيْرٌ لَهُنَّ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (60) 

شرح الكلمات
ليستأذنكم: أي ليطلب الإذن منكم في الدخول عليكم.
ملكت أيمانكم: من عبيد وإماء.
لم يبلغوا الحلم منكم: أي سن التكليف وهو وقت الاحتلام خمسة عشر سنة فما فوق.
تضعون ثيابكم: أي وقت القيلولة للاستراحة والنوم.
ثلاث عورات لكم: العورة ما يستحي من كشفه، وهذه الأوقات الثلاثة ينكشف فيها الإنسان في فراشه فكانت بذلك ثلاث عورات.
بعدهن: أي بعد الأوقات الثلاثة المذكورة.
طوافون عليكم: أي للخدمة.
بعضكم على بعض: أي بعضكم طائف على بعض.
فليستأذنوا: أي في جميع الأوقات لأنهم أصبحوا رجالاً مكلفين.
والقواعد من النساء: أي اللاتي قعدن عن الحيض والولادة لكبر سنهن.
أن يضعن ثيابهن: كالجلباب والعباءة والقناع والخمار.
غير متبرجات بزينة: أي غير مظهرات زينة خفية كقلادة وسوار وخلخال.
وأن يستعففن خير لهن: بأن لا يضعن ثيابهن خير لهن من الأخذ بالرخصة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} 1 روى في نزول هذه الآية أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعث غلاماً من الأنصار يقال له مدلج إلى عمر بن الخطاب يدعوه له فوجده نائمًا في وقت الظهيرة فدق الباب ودخل فاستيقظ عمر فانكشف منه شيء فقال عندها عمر وددت أن الله نهى أبناءنا ونساءنا وخدمنا أن لا يدخلوا علينا في هذه الساعة إلا بإذن، ثم انطلق إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فوجد هذه الآية قد أنزلت فخر ساجداً شكراً لله تعالى.
فقوله تعالى: {يا أيها الذي آمنوا} هو نداء لكل المؤمنين في كل عصورهم وديارهم. وقوله {ليستأذنكم الذي ملكت أيمانكم2 والذين لم يبلغوا الحلم منكم} أي علموا أطفالكم وخدمكم الاستئذان عليكم في هذه الأوقات الثلاثة وأمروهم بذلك. وقوله: {ثلاث مرات} هي المبينة في قوله: {من قبل صلاة 
الفجر} وهي ساعات النوم من الليل، {وحين تضعون ثيابكم من الظهيرة} وهي القيلولة، {ومن بعد صلاة العشاء3} وهي بداية نوم الليل. وقوله: {ثلاث عورات لكم} 4 أي هي منطقة انكشاف العورة فيها فأطلق عليها اسم العورة والعورة ما يستحي من كشفه وقوله: {ليس عليكم ولا عليهم} أي ولا على الأطفال والخدم {جناح بعدهن} أي بعد المرات الثلاث وقوله: {طوافون عليكم} أي يدخلون ويخرجون عليكم للخدمة.
{بعضكم على بعض} أي بعضكم يدخل على بعض للخدمة فلا غنى عنه فلذا فلا حرج عليكم في غير الأوقات الثلاثة.
وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات} أي كهذا التبيين الذي بين لكم حكم الاستئذان يبين الله لكم الآيات المتضمنة للشرائع والأحكام والآداب فله الحمد وله المنة وقوله: {والله عليم} أي بخلقه وما يحتاجون إليه في إكمالهم وإسعادهم {حكيم} فيما يشرع لهم ويفرض عليهم.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (59) {وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم} أي إذا بلغ الطفل سن الاحتلام وهو البلوغ واحتلم فعليه أن لا يدخل على غير محارمه إلا بعد الاستئذان كما يفعل ذلك الرجال من قبله إذ قد أصبح بالبلوغ الذي علامته الاحتلام أو بلوغ خمس عشرة سنة فأكثر أصبح رجلاً تماماً فعليه أن لا يدخل بيت أحد إلا بعد أن يستأذن هذا معنى قوله تعالى: {وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم فليستئذنوا كما استأذن الذين من قبلهم} وهم الرجال وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته} أي المتضمنة لأحكامه وشرائعه {والله عليم} بخلقه وما يصلح لهم {حكيم} في شرعه وهذه حال توجب طاعته تعالى فيما يأمر به وينهى عنه وقوله تعالى: {والقواعد5 من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون6 نكاحاً7} أي والتي قعدت عن الحيض والولادة لكبر سنها بحيث أصبحت لا ترجو نكاحاً ولا يرجى منها ذلك فهذه ليس عليها إثم ولا حرج في أن تضع خمارها من فوق رأسها، أو عباءتها من فوق ثيابها التي على جسمها حال كونها غير متبرجة7 أي مظهرة زينة لها كخضاب اليدين والأساور في المعصمين والخلاخل في الرجلين، أو أحمر الشفتين، وما إلى ذلك مما هو زينة يجب ستره وقوله تعالي: {وأن يستعففن خير لهن} أي ومن لازمت خمارها وعجارها ولم تظهر للأجانب كاشفة وجهها ومحاسنها خير لها حالاً ومآلاً، وحسبها أن يختار الله لها فما اختاره لها لن يكون إلا خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة فعلى المؤمنات أن يخترن ما اختار الله لهن. وقوله: {والله سميع عليم} أي سميع لأقوال عباده عليم بأعمالهم وأحوالهم فليتق فيطاع ولا يعصى، ويذكر فلا ينسى، ويشكر فلا يكفر.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تعليم الآباء والسادة والأطفال والخدم الاستئذان عليهم في الأوقات الثلاثة المذكورة والمعبر عنها بالعورات.
2- وجوب استئذان الأولاد إذا احتلموا الاستئذان على من يريدون الدخول عليه في بيته لأنهم أصبحوا رجالاً مكلفين.
3- بيان رخصة كشف الوجه لمن بلغت سناً لا تحيض فيها ولا تلد للرجال الأجانب ولو أبقت على سترها واحتجابها لكان خيراً لها كما قال تعالى: {وأن يستعففن خير لهن} .
__________
1 قيل: إن الآية منسوخة وقيل: هي للندب أو هي واجبة إذ كانوا لا أبواب لغرفهم والصحيح أنها محكمة وأن الاستئذان من هؤلاء المذكورين واجب وسواء كان العبد وغداً أو ذا منظر حسن.
2 {ملكت أيمانكم} هم العبيد والذكر والأنثى في هذا سواء.
3 يكره تسمية العشاء بالعتمة. روى مسلم أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لا تغلبنكم الأعراب على اسم صلاتكم ألا إنها العشاء وهم معتِّمون بالإبل وفي رواية فإنها في كتاب الله العشاء وإنها أي الأعراب تعتم بحلاب الإبل وفي الصحيح "من صلى العشاء في جماعة فكأنما قام نصف الليل".
4 العورة: في الأصل الخلل والنقص ثم أطلقت على ما يكره انكشافه والنظر إليه.
5 المراد أنّ الأطفال إذا بلغوا الحلم تغيّر حكمهم في الاستئذان فأصبحوا كالرجال في الاستئذان على دخول بيوت الغير كما تقدم في آية الاستئذان {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا دخلتم بيوتاً..} الآية.
6 القواعد: جمع قاعد بدون تاء وهي: الآيسة من الحيض والحمل.
 هذه الجملة متضمنة وصفاً كاشفاً للقواعد وليس قيداً.
7 ورد وعيد شديد للمتبرجات فقد روى مسلم أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما: قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات رؤوسهنّ كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا.. "
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النور - (9)  
الحلقة (626)
تفسير سورة النور مدنية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 591الى صــــ 596)

لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنْ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ آبَائِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ إِخْوَانِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخَوَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَعْمَامِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ عَمَّاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخْوَالِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ خَالَاتِكُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُمْ مَفَاتِحَهُ أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَأْكُلُوا جَمِيعًا أَوْ أَشْتَاتًا فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمْ بُيُوتًا فَسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ تَحِيَّةً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكَةً طَيِّبَةً كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (61) 
شرح الكلمات:
الحرج: الضيق والمراد به هنا الإثم أي لا إثم على المذكورين في مؤاكلة غيرهم.
أو ما ملكتم مفاتحه: أي مما هو تحت تصرفكم بالأصالة أو بالوكالة كوكالة على بستان أو ماشية.
أو صديقكم: أي من صدقكم الود وصدقتموه.
جميعاً أو أشتاتاً: أي مجتمعين من على الطعام أو متفرقين.
من عند الله: لأنه هو الذي شرعها وأمر بها، وما كان من عند الله فهو خير عظيم.
طيبة: أي تطيب بها نفس المسلم عليه.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في هداية المؤمنين وبيان ما يكملهم ويسعدهم ففي هذه الآية الكريمة. رفع تعالى عنهم حرجاً عظيماً كانوا قد شعروا به فآلمهم وهو أنهم قد رأوا أن الأكل مع ذوي العاهات وهم العميان والعرجان والمرضي وأهل الزمانة قد يترتب عليه أن يأكلوا ما لا يحل لهم أكله لأن أصحاب هذه العاهات لا يأكلون كما يأكل الأصحاء كماً وكيفاً والله يقول: {ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل} كما أن أصحاب العاهات قد تحرجوا أيضاً من مؤاكلة الأصحاء معهم خوفاً أن يكونوا يتقذرونهم فآلمهم ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية فرفع الحرج عن الجميع الأصحاء وأصحاب العاهات فقال تعالى: {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج ولا على أنفسكم أن تأكلوا من بيوتكم1 أو بيوت آبائكم أو بيوت أمهاتكم أو بيوت إخوانكم أو بيوت أخواتكم أو بيوت أعمامكم أو بيوت عماتكم، أو بيوت أخوالكم أو بيوت خالاتكم أو ما ملكتم مفاتحه} بوكالة وغيرها، {أو صديقكم2} وهو من صدقكم المودة وصدقتموه فيها مادام الرضا حاصلاً، وان لم يحضروا ولا استئذان3 وإن حضروا. ورفع تعالى عنهم حرجاً آخر وهو أن منهم من كان يتحرج في الأكل وحده، ويرى أنه لا يأكل إلا مع غيره وقد يوجد من يتحرج أيضاً في الأكل الجماعي خشية أن يؤذي الآكل معه فرفع تعالى ذلك كله بقوله: {وليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا جميعاً} أي مجتمعين4 على قطعة واحدة5 {أو أشتاتاً} أي متفرقين كل يأكل وحده متى بدا له ذلك وهذا كله ناجم عن تقواهم لله تعالى وخوفهم من معاصيه إذ قد حرم عليهم أكل أموالهم بينهم بالباطل في قوله: {ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل} .
وقوله تعالى: {فإذا دخلتم6 بيوتاً فسلموا على أنفسكم} فأرشدهم إلى ما يجلب محبتهم وصفاء نفوسهم ويدخل السرور عليهم وهو أن من دخل بيتاً من البيوت بيته كان أو بيت غيره عليه أن يسلم على أهل البيت قائلاً السلام عليكم، وإن كان البيت ما به أحد أو كان مسجداً قال: السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين وقوله: {تحية من عند الله} إذ هو تعالى الذي أمر بها وأرشد إليها وقوله {مباركة} أي ذات بركة تعود على الجميع وكونها طيبة أن نفوس المسلم عليهم تطيب بها.
وقوله تعالى: {كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون} أي كذلك البيان الذي بين لكم من الأحكام والآداب يبين الله لكم الآيات الحاملة للشرائع والأحكام رجاء أن تفهموا عن الله تعالى شرائعه وأحكامه فتعملوا بها فتكملوا وتسعدوا عليها.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- الإذن العام في الأكل مع ذوي العاهات بلا تحرج من الفريقين.
2- الإذن في الأكل من بيوت من ذكر في الآية من الأقارب والأصدقاء.
3- جواز الأكل الجماعي والانفرادي بلا تحرج.
4- مشروعية التحية عند الدخول على البيوت وأن فيها خيراً وفضلاً.
__________
1 لم تذكر بيوت الأبناء لأن بيوتهم داخلة في بيوت الآباء للحديث "أنت ومالك لأبيك" والحديث وإن ضعف فما هو إلا شاهد فقط وإلا فمعلوم بالضرورة أن الأولاد عادة وعرفاً يكونون في بيوت آبائهم ولذا لم يذكروا.
2 روي عن ابن عباس أنه قال: الصديق أوكد من القرابة أي: أقوى صلة وقال: ألا ترى استغائة الجهنميين: {فما لنا من شافعين ولا صديق حميم} .
3 قال ابن العربي رحمه الله تعالى قولاً حسناً في هذا الحكم قال: أباح لنا الأكل من جهة النسب من غير استئذان إذا كان الطعام مبذولاً، فإذا كان محرزاً دونهم لم يكن لهم أخذه، ولا يجوز أن يجاوزوا إلى الادخار، ولا إلى ما ليس بمأكول إن كان غير محرز عنهم إلاّ بإذنهم.
4 لا ينبغي أن يُفهم من كلمة مجتمعين أفهم رجال أجانب مع نساء أجنبيات بل هم محارم لبعضهم بعضاً.
5 هذا يشمل النهد ووليمة العرس وغيرها والنهد هو أن يكون القوم في سفر فيجمعون الطعام من بضهم بعضاً ويخلطونه ويأكلونه مجتمعين فهو جائز مباح.
6 ورد كيفية الدخول إلى المنزل وهو أن يقول: "اللهم إني أسألك خير المولج وخير المخرج باسم الله ولجنا وباسم الله خرجنا وعلى الله ربنا توكلنا، ثم يسلّم على أهله " (في صحيح مسلم) .
*************************

إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِذَا كَانُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ جَامِعٍ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَن لِّمَن شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (62) لا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاء الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاء بَعْضِكُم بَعْضًا قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللهُ الَّذِينَ يَتَسَلَّلُونَ مِنكُمْ لِوَاذًا فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (63) أَلا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ قَدْ يَعْلَمُ مَا أَنتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَيَوْمَ يُرْجَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَاللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (64)
شرح الكلمات
أمر جامع: كخطبة الجمعة ونحوها مما يجب حضوره كاجتماع لأمر هام كحرب ونحوها.
يستأذنوه: أي يطلبوا منه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الإذن.
لبعض شأنهم: أي لبعض أمورهم الخاصة بهم.
دعاء الرسول: أي نداءه فلا ينادي بيا محمد ولكن بيا نبي الله ورسول الله.
كدعاء بعضكم بعضاً: أي كما ينادي بعضكم بعضاً بيا عمر ويا سعيد مثلاً.
أن تصيبهم فتنة: أي زيغ في قلوبهم فيكفروا.
قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه: أي من الإيمان والنفاق، وإرادة الخير أو إرادة الشر. وقد هنا للتأكيد عوملت معاملة رب إذ هي للتقليل وتكون للتكثير أحياناً.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى أن المؤمنين الكاملين في إيمانهم هم الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإذا كانوا معه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في أمر جامع يتطلب حضورهم كالجمعة واجتماعات الحروب، لم يذهبوا حتى يستأذنوه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويأذن لهم هذا معنى قوله تعالى: {إنما1 المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله إذا كانوا معه على أمر جامع لم يذهبوا حتى يستأذنوه} .
وقوله تعالى: {إن الذين يستئذنونك أولئك الذين يؤمنون بالله ورسوله فإذا استئذنوك لبعض شأنهم بأذن لمن شئت منهم واستغفر لهم الله إن الله غفور رحيم} في هذا تعليم للرسول والمؤمنين وتعريض بالمنافقين. فقد أخبر تعالى أن الذين يستأذنون النبي هم المؤمنون بالله ورسوله، ومقابله أن الذين لا يستأذنون ويخرجون بدون إذن هم لا يؤمنون بالله ورسوله وهم المنافقون حقاً، وأمر رسول الله إذا استأذنه المؤمنون لبعض شأنهم أن يأذن لمن شاء منهم ممن لا أهمية لحضوره كما أمره أن يستغفر الله لهم لما قد يكون غير عذر شرعي يبيح لهم الاستئذان وطمعهم في المغفرة بقوله إن الله غفور رحيم.
وقوله تعالى: {لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم2 بعضا} هذا يحتمل أموراً كلها حق الأول أن يحاذر المؤمنون إغضاب رسول الله بمخالفته فإنه إن دعا عليهم هلكوا لأن دعاء الرسول لا يرد فليس هو كدعاء غيره، والثاني أن لا يدعوا الرسول باسمه يا محمد ويا أحمد بل عليهم أن يقولوا يا نبي الله ويا رسول الله، والثالث أن لا يغلظوا في العبارة بل عليهم أن يلينوا اللفظ ويرققوا العبارة إكباراً وتعظيماً لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذا ما تضمنه قوله تعالى: {لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا}
وقوله: {قد يعلم الله الذين يتسللون منكم لواذاً} أعلمهم تعالى أنه يعلم قطعاً أولئك المنافقين الذين يكونون في أمر جامع مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيتسللون واحداً بعد آخر بدون أن يستأذنوا متلاوذين في هروبهم من المجلس يستر بعضهم بعضاً، وفي هذا تهديد بالغ 
الخطورة لأولئك المنافقين. وقوله: {فليحذر3 الذين يخالفون عن أمر4} أي أمر رسول الله وهذا عام للمؤمنين والمنافقين وإلى يوم القيامة فليحذروا أن تصيبهم فتنة وهي زيغ في قلوبهم فيموتوا كافرين، أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والعذاب ألوان وصنوف.
وقوله تعالى: {ألا إن لله ما في السموات والأرض} أي خلقاً وملكماً وعبيداً يتصرف كيف يشاء ويحكم ما يريد ألا فَليتقّ اللهُ عز وجل في رسوله فلا يخالف أمره ولا يعصي في نهيه فإن الله لم يرسل رسولاً إلا ليطاع بإذنه.
وقوله تعالى: {قد يعلم ما انتم عليه} إخبار يحمل التهديد والوعيد أيضاً فما عليه الناس من أقوال ظاهرة وباطنة معلومة لله تعالى، ويوم يرجعون إلى الله بعد موتهم فينبئهم بما عملوا من خير وشر ويجزيهم به الجزاء الأوفى، {والله بكل شيء عليم} فليحذر أن يخالف رسوله أو يعصي وليتق في أمره ونهيه فإن نقمته صعبة وعذابه شديد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الاستئذان من إمام المسلمين إذا كان الأمر جامعاً. وللإمام أن يأذن لمن شاء ويترك من يشاء حسب المصلحة العامة.
2- وجوب تعظيم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وحرمة إساءة الأدب معه حياً وميتاً.
3- وجوب طاعة رسول الله وحرمة مخالفة أمره ونهيه.
4- المتجرىء على الاستهانة بسنة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُخشى عليه أن يموت على سوء الخاتمة والعياذ بالله.
__________
1 إنما: أداة حصر، وهي هنا كذلك، فالمعنى أنه لا يتم ولا يكمل إيمان مَنْ آمن بالله ورسوله إلاّ إذا كان من الرسول في سامعا غير معنّت, فلا يناقض للرسول في قول ولا عمل أبداً.
2 يريد: لا يصيحوا به من بعيد يا أبا القاسم، بل يعظّموه، شاهده من سورة الحجرات: {إنّ الدين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون} .
3 دلت الآية على أن الأمر للوجوب، وتوجيهه أنّ الله تعالى قد حذّر من مخالفة أمره وتوعّد بالعقاب عليها بقوله: {أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم} .
4 قيل: إن {عن} في قوله: {يخالفون عن أمره} زائدة، والتقدير: يخالفون أمره وقيل: ليست زائدة إذ المعنى: يخالفون بعد أمره فعن بمعنى: عند وهذا كقوله تعالى: {ففسق عن أمر ربّه} أي: بعد أمر ربّه إياه بأن يسجد لأدم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (1)  
الحلقة (627)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 596الى صــــ 601)

سورة الفرقان
مكية
وآياتها سبع1 وسبعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا (1) الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا (2) وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ لأنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلا حَيَاةً وَلا نُشُورًا (3)
شرح الكلمات
تبارك: أي تكاثرت بركته وعمت الخلائق كلها.
الذي نزل الفرقان: أي الله الذي نزل القرآن فارقاً بين الحق والباطل.
على عبده: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ليكون للعالمين نذيرا: أي ليكون محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نذيراً للعالمين من الإنس والجن أي مخوفاً لهم من عقاب الله وعذابه إن كفروا به ولم يعبدوه ويوحدوه.
فقدره تقديرا: أي سواه تسوية قائمة على أساس لا اعوجاج فيه ولا زيادة ولا نقص عما تقتضيه الحكمة والمصلحة.
ضراً ولا نفعاً: أي لا دفع ضر ولا جلب نفع.
موتاً ولا حياة ولا نشوراً: أي لا يقدرون على إماتة أحد ولا إحيائه ولا بعثاً للأموات.
معنى الآيات:
يثني الرب تبارك2 وتعالى على نفسه بأنه عَظُم خيره وعمت بركته المخلوقات كلها الذي نزل الفرقان الكتاب العظيم الذي فرق به بين الحق والباطل والتوحيد والشرك والعدل والظلم أنزله على عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله وسلم ليكون3 للعالمين الإنس والجن نذيراً ينذرهم عواقب الكفر والشرك والظلم والشر والفساد وهي عقاب الله وعذابه في الدنيا والآخرة وقوله: {الذي له ملك السموات والأرض} خلقاً وملكاً وعبيداً وهو ثناء بعد ثناء وقوله: {ولم يتخذ ولداً ولم يكن له شريك في الملك وخلق كل شيء4 فقدره تقديراً} وهو ثناء آخر عظيم أثنى تبارك وتعالى فيه على نفسه بالملك والقدرة والخلق والعلم والحكمة وقوله: {واتخذوا من5 دونه آلهة} أصناماً {لا يخلقون شيئاً وهو يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم} فضلاً عن غيرهم من عابديهم {ضّراً ولا نفعاً} أي دفع ضرٍ ولا جلب نفع، ولا يملكون موتاً لأحد ولا حياة لآخر ولا نشوراً6 للناس يوم القيامة. أليس هذا موضع تعجب واستغراب أمع الله الذي عمت بركته الأكوان وأنزل الفرقان ملك ما في السموات والأرض تنزه عن الولد والشريك وتعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديراً يتخذون من دونه آلهة أصناماً لا تدفع عن نفسها ضراً ولا نجلب لها نفعاً ولا تملك موتاً ولا حياة ولا نشوراً فسبحان الله أين يذهب بعقول الناس، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مظاهر ربوبية الله تعالى الموجبة لألوهيته وهو إفاضة الخير على الخلق والملك والقدرة والعلم والحكمة.
2- التنديد بالشرك والمشركين.
3 - تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء.
__________
1 من الجائز أن يكون فيها بعض الآيات مدنياً إلا أن أسلوبها ومحتواها ظاهر في أنه مكيّ وهو الصحيح، وسميت بالفرقان لذكر لفظ الفرقان فيها ثلاث مرات.
2 للفظ تبارك دلالات كلها حق، منها: تقدس، وتعالى، ودام وثبت إنعامه. قال الثعلبي: لا يقال: متبارك ولا مبارك لأنه يوقف في أسمائه تعالى وصفاته على ما ورد عنه في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله قال الطِّرمّاح:
تباركت لا معطٍ لشيء منعته
وليس لما أعطيت يا ربّ مانع
3{ليكون} أي: من نزل عليه القرآن وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ للعالمين نذيراً في الآية دليل على عموم رسالته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولم يكن هذا لغيره إلا نوحاً بعد الطوفان، فقد عمّت رسالته الإنس.
4 فيه ردّ على المجوس والثنوية القائلين: هناك خالقان خالق للظلمة وخالق للنور أو خالق للخير وخالق للشر، وهو رأي عفن وجهل مظلم.
5 في هذه الجملة تعجب من اتخاذ المشركين آلهة دونه تعالى وهي جمادات لا حياة فيها ولا تملك نفعاً ولا ضراً.
6 النشور: الإحياء بعد الموت قال الأعشى:
حتى يقول الناس مما رأوا
يا عجباً للميّت الناشر
******************************  *****
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ فَقَدْ جَاؤُوا ظُلْمًا وَزُورًا (4) وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلا (5) قُلْ أَنزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا (6) وَقَالُوا مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الأسْوَاقِ لَوْلا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا (7) أَوْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْهِ كَنزٌ أَوْ تَكُونُ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا وَقَالَ الظَّالِمُونَ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا رَجُلا مَّسْحُورًا (8) انظُرْ كَيْفَ ضَرَبُوا لَكَ الأمْثَالَ فَضَلُّوا فَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَبِيلا (9)
شرح الكلمات:
إفك افتراه: أي ما القرآن إلا كذباً افتراه محمد وليس هو بكلام الله تعالى هكذا قالوا.
ظلمًا وزوراً: أي فرد الله عليهم قولهم بقوله فقد جاءوا ظلمًا حيث جعلوا الكلام المعجز الهادي إلى الإسعاد والكمال البشري إفكا مختلقاً وزوراً بنسبة ما هو برىء منه إليه.
اكتتبها: أي طلب كتابتها له فكتبت له.
يعلم السر: أي ما يسره أهل السماء والأرض وها يخفونه في نفوسهم.
أو يلقى إليه كنز: أي من السماء فينفق منه ولا يحتاج معه إلى الضرب في الأسواق.
جنة يأكل منها: بستان فيه ما يغنيه من أنواع الحبوب والثمار.
رجلاً مسحوراً: مخدوعاً مغلوباً على عقله.
ضربوا لك الأمثال: أي بالسحر والجنون والشعر والكهانة والكذب وما إلى ذلك.
فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلاً: فضلوا الطريق الحق وهو أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله فلا يهتدون.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى عن أولئك المشركين الحمقى الذين اتخذوا من دون الله رب العالمين آلهة أصناماً لا تضر ولا تنفع أنهم زيادة على سفههم في اتخاذ الأحجار آلهة يعبدونها قالوا في القرآن الكريم والفرقان العظيم ما هو إلا إفك أي كذب اختلقه محمد وأعانه عليه قوم1 آخرون يعنون اليهود ساعدوه على الإتيان بالقرآن. فقد جاءوا بهذا القول الكذب الممقوت ظلماً وزوراً ظلماً لأنهم جعلوا القرآن المعجز الحامل للهدى والنور جعلوه كذباً وجعلوا البريء من الكذب والذي لم يكذب قط كاذباً فكان قولهم فيه زوراً وباطلاً. وقوله تعالى: {وقالوا أساطير2 الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا} هذه الآية نزلت رداً على شيطان قريش النضر بن الحارث إذ كان يأتي الحيرة ويتعلم أخبار ملوك فارس ورستم. وإذا حدث محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قومه محذراً إياهم أن يصيبهم ما أصاب الأمم قبلهم فإذا قام صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من المجلس جاء هو فجلس وقال تعالوا أقص عليكم إني أحسن حديثاً من محمد، ويقول إن ما يقوله محمد هو من أكاذيب القصاص وأساطيرهم التي سطروها في كتبهم فهو يحدث بها وهي تملى عليه أي يمليها عليه غيره صباحاً ومساءاً فرد تعالى هذه الفرية بقوله لرسوله: {قل3 أنزله} أي القرآن{الذي يعلم السر في السموات والأرض} أي سر ما يسره أهل السموات وأهل الأرض فهو علام الغيب المطلع على الضمائر العالم بالسرائر، ولولا أن رحمته سبقت غضبه لأهلك من كفر به وأشرك به سواه {إنه كان غفوراً رحيماً} يستر زلات من تاب إليه ويرحمه مهما كانت ذنوبه.
وقوله تعالى: {وقالوا: ما لهذا4 الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق لولا5 أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيراً أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة يأكل منها وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلاً مسحوراً} هذه كلمات رؤوساء قريش وزعمائها لما عرضوا على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يترك دعوته إلى ربه مقابل ما يشاء من ملك أو مال أو نساء أو جاه فرفض كل ذلك فقالوا له إذاً فخذ لنفسك لماذا وأنت رسول الله تأكل الطعام وتمشي في الأسواق6 تطلب العيش مثلنا فسل ربك ينزل إليك ملكاً فيكون معك نذيراً أو يلقي إليك بكنز من ذهب وفضة تعيش بها أغنى الناس، أو يجعل لك جنة من نخيل وعنب، أو يجعل لك قصوراً من ذهب تتميز بها عن الناس وتمتاز فيعرف قدرك وتسود قومك وقوله تعالما: {وقال الظالمون7} أي للمؤمنين من أصحاب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إن تتبعون إلا رجلاً مسحوراً أي أنكم بإتباعكم محمداً فيما جاء به ويدعو إليه ما تتبعون إلا رجلاً مسحورً، أي مخدوعاً مغلوباً على عقله لا يدري ما يقول ولا ما يفعل أي فاتركوه ولا تفارقوا ما عليه آباؤكم وقومكم. وقوله تعالى: {انظر كيف ضربوا8 لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلاً} أي انظر يا رسولنا إلى هؤلاء المشركين المفتونين كيف شبهوا لك الأشباه وضربوا لك الأمثال الباطلة فقالوا فيك مرة هو ساحر، وشاعر وكاهن ومجنون فضاعوا في هذه التخرصات وضلوا طريق الحق فلا يرجى لهم هداية بعد، وذلك لبعد ضلالهم فلا يقدرون على الرجوع إلى الحق وهو معنى قوله: {فلا يستطيعون سبيلاً} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات
1- بيان ما قابل به المشركون دعوة التوحيد من جلب كل قول وباطل ليصدوا عن سبيل الله وما زال هذا دأب المشركين إزاء دعوة التوحيد إلى اليوم وإلى يوم القيامة.
2- تقرير الوحي الإلهي والنبوة المحمدية.
3- بيان حيرة المشركين إزاء دعوة الحق وضربهم الأمثال الواهية الرخيصة للصّدّ عن سبيل الله، وقد باءت كل محاولاتهم بالفشل والخيبة المرة.

__________
1 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {قوم آخرون} هم: أبو فكيهة مولى بن الحضرمي وعدّاس وجبر، وكان هؤلاء الثلاثة من أهل الكتاب.
2 هذه الجملة ردّ على من زعم من المشركين أنّ محمداًَ يتلقى القرآن من أهل الكتاب وذكر السرّ دون الجهر لأنّ من علم السر فهو بالجهر أعلم وأمرٌ آخر: لو كان القرآن مأخوذاً عن أهل الكتاب لما كان فيه زيادة عمّا عندهم في حين أنّ فيه من العلوم والمعارف مالا يخطر حتى على البال ولو لم يكن كذلك لقدروا على الإتيان بسورة من مثله.
3 الأساطير: جمع أسطورة كأحاديث جمع أحدوثة. وقال بعضهم إنها جمع أسطار كأقوال وأقاويل: {تُملى} أصلها: تُملل فأبدلت اللام الأخيرة ياء من التضعيف.
4 الاستفهام للتعجب، وجملة: {يأكل الطعام} جملة حالية، وقولهم: {هذا الرسول} من باب المجاراة وإلاّ فهم مكذّبون برسالته.
5 لولا: حرف تحضيض استعملت هنا في التعجيز أي: لولا أنزل عليه ملك لاتبعناه وإنهم كاذبون.
6 {الأسواق} جمع سوق، وسميت السوق سوقاً لقيام الناس فيها على ساق للبيع والشراء وورد ذكرها في الكتاب والسنة والعمل فيها مباح وكان الرسول يأتيها يدعو أهلها إلى الإسلام وورد أنها شرّ البقاع والمساجد خيرها وهي مقابلة، وورد أنه من قال فيها رافعاً بها صوته: " لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير واليه المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير كتب له ألف ألف حسنة. "
7 هذا القائل هو: عبد الله بن الزبعري أيّام جاهلتيه إذ أسلم فيما بعد وحسن إسلامه.
8 هذه الجملة تعجبية وهي إخبار منه تعالى عن حال المشركين إذ ضلوا في تلفيق المطاعن والبحث عن التهم لدفع الحق وإبطاله فعجزوا وتاهوا في طرق طلبهم ما يبطلون به دعوة الله تعالى.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (2)  
الحلقة (628)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 601الى صــــ 606)

تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي إِن شَاء جَعَلَ لَكَ خَيْرًا مِّن ذَلِكَ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ وَيَجْعَل لَّكَ قُصُورًا (10) بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِالسَّاعَةِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِمَن كَذَّبَ بِالسَّاعَةِ سَعِيرًا (11) إِذَا رَأَتْهُم مِّن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ سَمِعُوا لَهَا تَغَيُّظًا وَزَفِيرًا (12) وَإِذَا أُلْقُوا مِنْهَا مَكَانًا ضَيِّقًا مُقَرَّنِينَ دَعَوْا هُنَالِكَ ثُبُورًا (13) لا تَدْعُوا الْيَوْمَ ثُبُورًا وَاحِدًا وَادْعُوا ثُبُورًا كَثِيرًا (14) قُلْ أَذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ أَمْ جَنَّةُ الْخُلْدِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَزَاء وَمَصِيرًا (15) لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاؤُونَ خَالِدِينَ كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ وَعْدًا مَسْؤُولا (16)
شرح الكلمات:
تبارك: أي تقدس وكثر خيره وعمت بركته.
خيراً من ذلك: أي الذي اقترحه المشركون عليك.
ويجعل لك قصوراً: أي كثيرة لا قصراً وحداً كما قال المشركون.
بل كذبوا بالساعة: أي لم يكن المانع لهم من الإيمان كونك تأكل الطعام وتمشي في الأسواق بل تكذيبهم بالبعث والجزاء هو السبب في ذلك.
تغيظاً وزفيرا: أي صوتاً مزعجاً من. نغيظها على أصحابها المشركين بالله الكافرين به.
مقرنين: أي مقرونة أيديهم مع أعناقهم في الأصفاد.
دعوا هنالك ثبوراً: أي نادوا يا ثبورنا أي يا هلاكنا إذ الثبور الهلاك.
كانت لهم جزاءً ومصيراً: أي ثواباً على إيمانهم وتقواهم، ومصيراً صاروا إليها لا يفارقونها.
وعداً مسؤلا: أي مطالباً به إذ المؤمنون يطالبون به قائلين ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا والملائكة تقول ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في الرد على مقترحات المشركين على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، إذ قالوا لولا أنزل إليه ملك، أو يلقى إليه كنزٌ وتكون له جنة يأكل منها فقال تعالى: لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {تبارك1 الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيراً من ذلك} أي الذي اقترحوه وقالوا خذ لنفسك من ربك بعد أن رفضت طلبهم بترك دعوتك والتخلي عن رسالتك {جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار} أي من خلال أشجارها وقصورها2 {ويجعل لك قصوراً} لا قصراً3 واحداً كما قالوا، ولكنه لم يشأ ذلك لك من هذه الدار لأنها دار عمل ليست دار جزاء وراحة ونعيم فربك قادر على أن يجعل لك ذلك ولكنه لم يشأه والخير فيما يشاءه فاصبر فإن المشركين لم يكن المانع لهم من الإيمان هو كونك بشراً تأكل الطعام وتمشي في الأسواق، أو أن الله تعالى لم ينزل إليك ملكاً بل المانع هو تكذيبهم بالساعة فعلة كفرهم وعنادهم هي عدم إيمانهم بالبعث والجزاء فلو آمنوا بالحياة الثانية لطلبوا كل سبب ينجي في عذابها ويحصل نعيمها {بل كذبوا4 بالساعة واعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة5} أي القيامة {سعيراً} أي ناراً مستعرة أو هي دركة من دركات النار تسمى سعيراً.
وقوله تعالى: {إذا رأتهم6 من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظاً وزفيراً} هذا وصف للسعير وهو أنها إذا رأت أهلها من ذوي الشرك والظلم والفساد من مكان بعيد تغيظت عليهم تغيظاً وزفرت زفيراً مزعجاً فيسمعونه فترتعد له فرائصهم. {وإذا ألقوا منها مكاناً ضيقاً مقرنين} مشدودة أيديهم إلى أعناقهم بالأصفاد {دعوا هنالك} أي نادوا بأعلى أصواتهم يا ثبوراه أي يا هلاكاه أحضر فهذا وقت حضورك: فيقال لهم: خزياً وتبكيتا وتحسيراً: {لا تدعوا اليوم ثبوراً واحداً وادعوا ثبوراً كثيراً} ، فهذا أوآن هلاككم وخزيكم وعذابكم وهنا يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {قل} لأولئك المشركين المكذبين بالبعث والجزاء: {أذلك} أي المذكور من السعير والإلقاء فيها مقرونة الأيدي بالأعناق وهم يصرخون يدعون بالهلاك {خير أم7 جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون} أي التي وعد الله تعالى بها عباده الذين اتقوا عذابه بالإيمان به وبرسوله وبطاعة الله ورسوله قطعاً جنة الخلد خير ولا مناسبة بينها وبين السعير، وإنما هو
التذكير لا غير وقوله: {كانت لهم} أي جنة الخلد كانت لأهل الإيمان والتقوى {جزاء} أي ثواباً، {ومصيراً} يصيرون إليه لا يفارقونه وقوله تعالى: {لهم فيها ما يشاءون} أي فيها من أنواع المطاعم والمشارب والملابس والمساكن وقوله: {خالدين} . أي فيها لا يموتون ولا يخرجون، وقوله: {كان على ربك وعداً مسئولاً} أي تفضل ربك أيها الرسول بها فوعد بها عباده المتقين وعداً يسألونه إياه فينجزه لهم فهم يقولون: {ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على
رسلك} ، {والملائكة تقول ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن مرد كفر الكافرين وظلم الظالمين وفساد المفسدين إلى تكذيبهم بالبعث والجزاء
في الدار الآخرة فإن من آمن بالبعث الآخر سارع إلى الطاعة والاستقامة.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث الآخر بوصف بعض ما يتم فيه من الجزاء بالنار والجنة.
3- فضل التقوى وأنها ملاك الأمر فمن آمن واتقى فقد استوجب الدرجات العلى جعلنا الله تعالى من أهل التقوى والدرجات العلى.

__________
1 أي: إن شاء جعل لك خيراً من ذاك الذي اقترحه المشركون عليك وأن معنى لو الشرطية وجواب الشرط محذوف. أي: لجعل ولكن لم يشأ ذلك لأنه غير لائق بمقامك في هذه الدار وهو لك في الآخرة.
2 قرىء {ويجعل} بالرفع على الاستئناف، وقراءة الأكثر بالجزم على محل الشرط: إن شاء جعل لك.
3 القصر في اللغة: كل بناء رفيع عالٍ حصين. وأما البيت فقد يكون من لبن وطين وقد يكون من شعر.
4 بل: هنا للإضراب والانتقال. إضراب على جواب اقتراحهم، وانتقال إلى ذكر علة كفرهم وعنادهم واقتراحهم ما اقترحوه، وهو تكذيبهم بالبعث الآخر، إذ هو سبب عنادهم وكفرهم وفسادهم.
5 الساعة: اسم غلب على عالم الخلود. تسمية باسم مبدئه وهو ساعة البعث.
6 إذا رأتهم جهنم سمعوا لها صوت التغيظ عليهم فقد ورد مرفوعا أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعداً. قيل يا رسول الله ولها عينان؟ قال: أما سمعتم الله عز وجل يقول: {إذا رأتهم من كان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظاً وزفيراً} يخرج عنق من النار له عينان تبصران ولسان ينطق فيقول: وكلت بكل من جعل مع الله إلها آخر". الحديث صححه ابن العربي في القبس.
7 إن قيل: كيف قال: {أذلك خير} ولا خير في النار؟ قيل: هذا من باب قول العرب: الشقاء أحبّ إليك أم السعادة؟ وقد علم أنّ السعادة أحب إليه. قال حسان:
أتهجوه ولست له بكفىء
فشركما لخيركما الفداء
وقطعاً الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا شرّ فيه البتة.
*****************************
وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللهِ فَيَقُولُ أَأَنتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلاء أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ (17) قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنبَغِي لَنَا أَن نَّتَّخِذَ مِن دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَكِن مَّتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءهُمْ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا (18) فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوكُم بِمَا تَقُولُونَ فَمَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ صَرْفًا وَلا نَصْرًا وَمَن يَظْلِم مِّنكُمْ نُذِقْهُ عَذَابًا كَبِيرًا (19) وَما أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الاسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا (20)
شرح الكلمات:
يحشرهم: أي يجمعهم
وما يعبدون من دون الله: من الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء والجن.
أم هم ضلوا السبيل: أي طريق الحق بأنفسهم بدون دعوتكم إياهم إلى ذلك.
سبحانك: أي تنزيهاً لك عما لا يليق بجلالك وكمالك.
ولكن متعتهم: أي بأن أطلت أعمارهم ووسعت عليهم أرزاقهم.
وكانوا قوماً بوراً: أي هلكى, إذ البوار الهلاك.
ومن يظلم منكم: أي ومن يشرك منكم أيها الناس.
وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة: أي بليّة فالغني مبتلَى بالفقير، والصحي بالمريض، والشريف بالوضيع فالفقير يقول ما لي لا أكون كالغني والمريض يقول مالي لا أكون كالصحيح، والوضيع يقول ما لي لا أكون كالشريف مثلاً.
أتصبرون: أي اصبروا على ما تسمعون مِمّن ابتليتم بهم، إذ الاستفهام للأمر هنا.
وكان ربك بصيراً: أي بمن يصبر وبمن يجزع ولا يصبر.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر مظاهر لها في القيامة إذ إنكار هذه العقيدة هو سبب كل شر وفساد في الأرض فقوله تعالى: {ويوم يحشرهم1 وما يعبدون من دون الله} أي اذكر يا رسولنا يوم يحشر الله المشركين وما كانوا يعبدونهم من دوننا كالملائكة والمسيح والأولياء والجن. {فيقول} لمن كانوا يعبدونهم {أآنتم2 أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل؟} أي ما أضللتموهم ولكنهم ضلوا طريق الحق بأنفسهم فلم يهتدوا إلى عبادتي وحدي دون سواي. فيقول المعبودون {سبحانك} أي تنزيهاً لك وتقديساً عن كل ما لا يليق بجلالك وكمالك {ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء3} أي لا يصح منا اتخاذ أولياء من دونك فندعو عبادك إلى عبادتهم فنضلهم بذلك، {ولكن متعتهم} يا ربنا {وآباءهم} من قبلهم بطول الأعمار وسعة الأرزاق فانغمسوا في الشهوات والملاذ {حتى نسوا الذكر4} أي نسوا ذكرك وعبادتك وما جاءتهم به رسلك فكانوا بذلك قوماً بوراًُ أي هلكى خاسرين.
وقوله تعالى: {فقد5 كذبوكم بما تقولون6} يقول تعالى للمشركين فقد كذبكم من كنتم 
تشركون به، فقامت الحجة عليكم فأنتم الآن لا تستطيعون صرفاً للعذاب عنكم ولا نصراً أي ولا تجدون من ينصركم فيمنع العذاب عنكم.
وقوله تعالى: {ومن يظلم منكم نذقه عذابا كبيراً} هذا خطاب عام لسائر الناس يقول تعالى للناس ومن يشرك منكم بي أي يعبد غيري نذقه أي يوم القيامة عذاباً كبيراً وقوله تعالى: {وما أرسلنا قبلك} أي يا رسولنا {من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق 7} إذاً فلا تهتم بقول المشركين {ما لهذا الرسول يأكل الطعام} ولا تحفل به فإنهم يعرفون ذلك ولكنهم يكابرون ويجاحدون.
وقوله تعالى: {وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة8} أي هذه سنتنا في خلقنا نبتلي بعضهم ببعض فنبتلي المؤمن بالكافر والغني بالفقير والصحيح بالمريض والشريف بالوضيع، وننظر من يصبر ومن يجزع ونجزي الصابرين بما يستحقون والجزعين كذلك.
وقوله تعالى: {أتصبرون} هذا الاستفهام معناه الأمر أي اصبروا إذاً ولا تجزعوا أيها المؤمنون من أذى المشركين والكافرين لكم. وقوله تعالى: {وكان ربك بصيرا} أي وكان ربك أيها الرسول بصيراً بمن يصبر وبمن يجزع فاصبر ولا تجزع فإنها دار الفتنة والامتحان وإنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- يا لهول الموقف إذا سئل المعبودون عمن عبدوهم، والمظلومون عمن ظلموهم.
3- براءة الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء من عبادة من عبدوهم.
4- خطورة طول العمر وسعة الرزق إذ غالباً ما ينسى العبد بهما ربه ولقاءه.
5- تقرير أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء فعلى أولى الحزم أن يعرفوا هذا ويخلصوا منها بالصبر والتحمل في ذات الله حتى يخرجوا منها ولو كفافاً لا لهم ولا عليهم.
__________
1 قرأ الجمهور: {نحشرهم} بالنون للعظمة، و {يقول} بالياء وهو التفات من التكلم إلى الغيبة حسن. وقرأ حفص وغيره بالياء في {يحشرهم} و {يقول} معاً وقرأ بعضٌ بالنون فيهما معاً.
2 الاستفهام تقريري للاستنطاق والاستشهاد.
3 الأولياء جمع ولي بمعنى التابع فإن الولي يرادف المولى فيصدق على كلا طرفي الولاء أي: على السيد والعبد، والناصر والمنصور والمراد هنا من الولي: التابع.
4 قيل: الذكر: القرآن، وقيل: الشكر على الإحسان، وما في التفسير أشمل.
5 الفاء الفصيحة إذّ أفصحت على جواب شرط محذوف تقديره:
إن قلتم هؤلاء آلهتنا حقد كذبوكم بما تقولون، وقد جاء التصريح بما يدل على القول المحذوف في قول عباس بن الأحنف.
قالوا خراسان أقصى ما يراد بنا
ثم القفول فقد جئنا خراسانا
6 قرأ الجمهور بالباء وقرأ حفص بالتاء: {تقولون} .
7 أخرج مسلم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أحب البلاد إلى الله مساجدها وأبغض البلاد إلى الله أسواقها".
8 هذه الجملة تذييلية الغرض منها التسلية للرسول صلى عليه وسلم والمؤمنين من أجل ما يلاقون من عناد المشركين وأذاهم. والاستفهام في: {أتصبرون} معناه الحث على الصبر والأمر به نحو قوله: {فهل أنتم منتهون} .
أي: عما حرّم من الخمر والميسر.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (3)  
الحلقة (629)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 607الى صــــ 611)

الجزء التاسع عشر
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْمَلائِكَةُ أَوْ نَرَى رَبَّنَا لَقَدِ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ وَعَتَوْ عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا (21) يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلائِكَةَ لا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُجْرِمِين  َ وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَّحْجُورًا (22) وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاء مَّنثُورًا (23) أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلا (24)
شرح الكلمات:
لا يرجون لقاءنا: أي المكذبون بالبعث إذ لقاء العبد ربه يكون يوم القيامة.
لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة: أي هلاَّ أنزلت علينا ملائكة تشهد لك بأنك رسول الله.
أو نرى ربنا: أي فيخبرنا بأنك رسوله وأن علينا أن نؤمن بك.
استكبروا في أنفسهم: أي في شأن أنفسهم ورأوا أنهم أكبر شيء وأعظمه غروراً منهم.
وعتوا عتواً كبيراً: أي طغوا طغياناً كبيراً حتى طالبوا بنزول الملائكة ورؤية الرب تعالى.
ويقولون حجراً محجوراً: أي تقول لهم الملائكة حراماً محرماً عليكم البشرى.
وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا: أي عمدنا إلى أعمالهم الفاسدة التي لم تكن على علم وإخلاص.
هباء منثوراً: الهباء ما يرى من غبار في شعاع الشمس الداخل من الكوى.
وأحسن مقيلاً: المقيل مكان الاستراحة في نصف النهار في أيام الحر.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر أقوال المشركين من قريش فقال تعالى {وقال الذين لا 
يرجون لقاءنا1} وهم المكذبون بالبعث المنكرون للحياة الثانية بكل ما فيها من نعيم وعذاب {لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة} أي هلا أنزل الله علينا الملائكة تشهد لمحمد بالنبوة {أو نرى2 ربنا} فيخبرنا بأن محمداً رسوله وأن علينا أن نؤمن به وبما جاء به ودعا إليه. قال تعالى {لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتواً كبيراً3} أي وعزتنا وجلالنا لقد استكبر هؤلاء المشركون المكذبون بالبعث في شأن أنفسهم ورأوا أنهم شيء كبير وعتوا أي طغوا طغياناً كبيراً في قولهم هذا الذي لا داعي إليه إلا الشعور بالكبر، والطغيان النفسي الكبير، وقوله {يوم يرون الملائكة} أي الذين يطالبون بنزولهم عليهم، وذلك يوم القيامة. لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين أي الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم فأفسدوها بالشرك والظلم الفساد: {ويقولون} أي وتقول لهم الملائكة {حجراً محجوراً} أي حراماً4 محرماً عليكم البشرى بل هي للمؤمنين المتقين.
وقوله تعالى {وقدمنا5 إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء6 منثوراً} أي وعمدنا إلى أعمالهم التي لم تقم على مبدأ الإيمان والإخلاص والموافقة للشرع فصيرناها هباءً منثوراً كالغبار الذي يرى في ضوء الشمس الداخل مع كوة أو نافذة لا يقبض باليد ولا يلمس بالأصابع لدقته وتفرقه فكذلك أعمالهم لا ينتفعون منها بشيء لبطلانها وعدم الاعتراف بها.
وقوله تعالى {أصحاب الجنة} أي أهلها الذين تأهلوا لها بالإيمان والتقوى يومئذ أي يوم القيامة الذي كذب به المكذبون خير مستقراً أي مكان استقرار وإقامة وأحسن مقيلا 7أي مكان استراحة من العناء في نصف النهار أي خير وأحسن من أهل النار المشركين المكذبين وفي هذا التعبير إشارة إلى أن الحساب قد ينقضي في نصف يوم الحساب وذلك أن الله سريع الحساب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ما كان عليه غلاة المشركين من قريش من كبر وعتو وطغيان.
2- إثبات رؤية الملائكة عند قبض الروح، ويوم القيامة.
3- نفي البشرى عن المجرمين وإثباتها للمؤمنين المتقين.
4- حبوط عمل المشركين وبطلانه حيث لا ينتفعون بشيء منه البتة.
5- انتهاء حساب المؤمنين قبل نصف يوم الحساب الذي مقداره خمسون ألف سنة.
__________
1 {لقاءنا} أي: لا يخافون لقاءنا ولا يأملونه ولا يبالون به، وهذا كلّه ناتج عن تكذيبهم بالبعث والدار الآخرة.
2 لما كانت الحياة الدنيا حياة ابتلاء امتنع أن يعطيهم ما طلبوا إذ لو أراهم الله تعالى نفسه أو أراهم ملائكته لآمنوا وبطل حينئذ التكليف الذي أقام تعالى عليه الحساب والجزاء مع أن رؤية الله لا يقدرون عليها لكن على فرض لو أقدرهم الله عليها.
3 العتو: أشد الكفر وأفحش الظلم.
4 حراماً محرماً أن يدخل الجنة إلاّ من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأقام شرائع الله، وكذلك الحال يوم القيامة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين:
ومن شواهد أن حجراً بمعنى محرماً وحراماً قول المتلمس:
حنّت إلى النخلة القصوى فقلت لها
حِجر حرام إلا تلك الدهاريس
الدهاريس: الدراهم.
5 قدمنا: عمدنا قال الشاعر:
وقدم الخوارج والضلال
إلى عباد ربهم فقالوا
إن دماءكم لنا حلال
6 تصغر هباء: هبيٌ وواحده: هبأة، وهمز في هباء لالتقاء الساكنين وجمع هباة: أهباء.
7 المقيل: الذي يؤوى إليه في وقت القيلولة للاستراحة فيه وفي الحديث: "قيلوا فإنّ الشياطين لا تقيل" وروي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قيل له ما أطول هذا اليوم فقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " والذي نفسي بيده إنه ليخفف عن المؤمن حتى يكون أخف عليه من صلاة المكتوبة يصليها في الدنيا".
******************************  **
وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاء بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلائِكَةُ تَنزِيلا (25) الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا (26) وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلا (27) يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلانًا خَلِيلا (28) لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءنِي وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلإنسَانِ خَذُولا (29)
شرح الكلمات:
بالغمام: أي عن الغمام وهو سحاب أبيض رقيق كالذي كان لبني إسرائيل في التيه.
الملك: أي الملك الحق لله ولم يبق لملوك الأرض ومالكيها ملك في شيء ولا لشيء.
على الكافرين عسيرا: أي صعباً شديداً.
يعض الظالم على يديه: أي ندماً وأسفاً على ما فرط في جنب الله.
سبيلا: أي طريقاً إلى النجاة بالإيمان والطاعة.
لم أتخذ فلاناً خليلاً: أي أبي بن خلف خليلاً صديقاً ودوداً.
لقد أضلني عن الذكر: أي عن القرآن وما يدعو إليه من الإيمان والتوحيد والعمل الصالح.
وكان الشيطان: شيطان الجن وشيطان الإنس معاً.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في عرضي مظاهر القيامة وبيان أحوال المكذبين بها فقال تعالى {ويوم} أي اذكر {يوم تشقق1 السماء2 بالغمام} أي عن الغمام ونُزّل الملائكة تنزيلاً وذلك لمجيء الرب تبارك وتعالى لفصل القضاء. وقوله تعالى {الملك يومئذ الحق3} أي الثابت للرحمن عز وجل لا لغيره من ملوك الدنيا ومالكيها، وكان ذلك اليوم يوماً على الكافرين4 عسيراً لا يطاق ولا يحتمل ما فيه من العذاب والأهوال وقوله {يوم يعض الظالم على يديه} أي المشرك الكافر بيان لعسر اليوم وشدته حيث يعض الظالم على يديه تندماً وتحسراً وأسفاً على تفريطه في الدنيا في الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.. يقول يا ليتني أي متمنياً: {اتخذت مع الرسول5 سبيلا} أي طريقاً إلى النجاة من هول هذا اليوم وذلك بالإيمان والتقوى. وينادي مرة أخرى قائلاً {يا ويلتا} أي يا هلكتي احضري فهذا وقت حضورك، ويتمنى مرة أخرى فيقول {يا ليتني لم اتخذ6 فلاناً خليلاً} وهو شيطان من الإنس أو الجن كان قد صافاه ووالاه في الدنيا فغرر به وأضله عن الهدى. فقال في تحسر {لقد أضلني عن الذكر} أي القران بعد إذ جاءني من ربي بواسطة الرسول وفيه هداي وبه هدايتي، قال تعالى {وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولاً5} أي يورطه ثم يتخلى عنه ويتركه في غير موضع وموطن.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر البعث والجزاء وبذكر أحوالها وبعض أهوالها.
2- إثبات مجيء الرب تبارك وتعالى لفصل القضاء يوم القيامة.
3- تندم الظلمة وتحسرهم على ما فاتهم من الإيمان والطاعة لله ورسوله.
4- بيان سوء عاقبة موالاة شياطين الإنس والجن وطاعتهم في معصية الله ورسوله.
__________
1 قرأ نافع {تشَقَق} بتشديد الشين والقاف، وقرأ حفص: {تشقق} بتخفيف الشين وأصلها تتشقق فمن حذف إحدى التائين للتخفيف قرأ بتخفيف الشين ومن أدغم التاء في الشين شدّدها.
2 الباء: بمعنى عن نحو: رميت بالقوس وعن القوس، والغمام: سحاب أبيض رقيق مثل الضباب هو الذي قال تعالى فيه: {هل أن ينظرون إلاّ أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام} .
3 الحق: نعت للملك. المبتدأ والخبر: الجار والمجرور، والجملة تتضمن إبطال أي ملك لأحد سوى الرحمن عز وجل إذ هو الملك الحق والمالك الحق.
4 مفهوم الخطاب انه على المؤمنين غير عسير فهو إذاً يسير وهو كذلك.
5 الخذول: كثير الخذلان, وخذله: إذا ترك نصرته وهو قادر عليها فالخذل والخذلان: معناهما: ترك نصر المستنجد مع القدرة على نصره.
5 أهل التفسير على أن هذا الظالم هو عقبة بن أبي معيط وأنّ خليله أميّة بن خلف، فعقبة قتله علي في أسرى بدر وأمية قتله رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فكان هذا من دلائل النبوة. لأنه أخبر عنهما بهذا فقُتلا كافرين إلى النار.
6 هذا هو عقبة بن أبي معيط وفلان هو: أمية بن خلف. في الآية دليل على وجوب البعد عن قرناء السوء، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "إنما مثل الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء كحامل المسك ونافخ الكير فحامل المسك إنا أن يحذيك وإمّا أن تبتاع منه وإما أن نجد ريحاً طيبة ونافخ الكير إما أن يحرق ثيابك وإما أن تجد ريحا خبيثة " رواه مسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (4)  
الحلقة (630)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 611الى صــــ 616)


وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَارَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا (30) وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ هَادِيًا وَنَصِيرًا (31) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا (32) وَلَا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا (33) الَّذِينَ يُحْشَرُونَ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ أُولَئِكَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا (34) 

شرح الكلمات:
مهجوراً: أي شيئاً متروكاً لا يلفت إليه.
هادياً ونصيراً: أي هادياً لك إلى طريق الفوز والنجاح وناصراً لك على كل أعدائك.
جملة واحدة: أي كما نزلت التوراة والإنجيل والزبور دفعة واحدة فلا تجزئة ولا تفريق.
لنثبت به فؤادك: أي نقوي قلبك لتتحمل أعباء الرسالة وإبلاغها.
ورتلناه ترتيلاً: أي أنزلناه شيئاً فشيئاً آيات بعد آيات وسورة بعد أخرى ليتيسر فهمه وحفظه.
شر مكاناً: أي ينزلونه وهو جهنم والعياذ بالله منها.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في عرض أحوال البعث الآخر الذي أنكره المشركون وكذبوا فقال تعالى {وقال الرسول1 يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجوراً} هذه شكوى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقومه إلى ربه ليأخذهم بذلك. وهجرهم للقرآن تركهم سماعه وتفهمه والعمل بما فيه.
وقوله تعالى: {وكذلك2 جعلنا لكلى نبي عدواً من المجرمين} أي وكما جعلنا لك أيها الرسول أعداء لك من مجرمي قومك جعلنا لكل نبي قبلك عدواً من مجرمي قومه، إذاً فاصبر وتحمل حتى تبلغ رسالتك وتؤدي أمانتك، والله هاديك إلى سبيل نجاحك وناصرك على أعدائك. وهذا معنى قوله تعالى {وكفى بربك هادياً ونصيراً} . وقوله تعالى: {وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة} أي وقال المكذبون بالبعث المنكرون للنبوة المحمدية المشركون بالله آلهة من الأصنام هلا نزل عليه القرآن مرة واحدة مع بعضه بعضاً لا مفرقاً آيات وسوراً أي كما نزلت التوراة جملة واحدة والإنجيل والزبور وهذا من باب التعنت منهم والاقتراحات التي لا معنى لها إذ هذا ليس من شأنهم ولا مما يحق لهم الخوض فيه، ولكنه الكفر والعناد. ولما كان هذا مما قد يؤلم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رد تعالى عليهم بقوله { (كذلك3} أي أنزلناه كذلك منجماً ومفرقاً لحكمة عالية وهي تقوية قلبك وتثبيته لأنه كالغيث كلما أنزل أحيا موات الأرض وازدهرت به ونزوله مرة بعد مرة أنفع من نزول المطر دفعة واحدة. وقوله تعالى: {ورتلناه ترتيلا} أي أنزله مرتلاً أي شيئاً فشيئاً ليتيسر حفظه وفهمه والعمل به.
وقوله تعالى {ولا يأتونك4 بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن5 تفسيراً} هذا بيان الحكمة في نزول القرآن مفرقاً لا جملة واحدة وهو أنهم كلما جاءوا بمثل أو عرض شبهة ينزل القرآن الكريم بإبطال دعواهم وتفنيد كذبهم، وإلغاء شبهتهم، وإحقاق الحق في ذلك وبأحسن تفسير لما اشتبه عليهم واضطربت نفوسهم فيه وقوله تعالى {الذين يحشرون على وجوههم إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكاناً وأضل سبيلاً6} أي أولئك المنكرون للبعث المقترحون نزول القرآن جملة واحدة هم الذين يحشرون على وجوههم تسحبهم الملائكة على وجوههم إلى جهنم لأنهم مجرمون بالشرك والتكذيب والكفر والعناد. أولئك البعداء شر مكاناً يوم القيامة، وأضل سبيلاً في الدنيا، إذ مكانهم جهنم، وسبيلهم الغواية والضلالة والعياذ بالله من ذلك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- شهادة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على من هجروا القرآن الكريم فلم يسمعوه ولم يتفهموه ولم يعملوا به، وشكواه إياهم إلى الله عز وجل.
2- بيان سنة الله في العباد وهي أنه ما من نبي ولا هاد ولا منذر إلا وله عدو من الناس وذلك لتعارض الحق مع الباطل، فينجم عن ذلك عداء لازم من أهل الباطل لأهل الحق.
3- بيان الحكمة في نزول القرآن منجماً شيئاً فشيئاً مفرقاً.
4- بيان أن المجرمين. يحشرون على وجوههم لا على أرجلهم إلى جهنم إهانة لهم وتعذيباً.
__________
1 الرسول: هو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يشكو المشركين من قومه إلى ربه تعالى يوم القيامة لتحق عليهم كلمة العذاب.
2 هذه الجملة تحمل العزاء للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتسلية من جراء ما يجد من قومه المكذبين المعادين المحاربين، ومعنى الآية: وكما جعلنا لك عدواً من قومك وهو أبو جهل جعلنا لكل نبي عدواً.
3 جائز أن يكون كذلك من كلام المشركين: أي: لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك أي: كالتوراة والإنجيل فيتم الوقف على كذلك ثم يبتدئ {لنثبت به فؤادك} وما في التفسير أولى.
4 هذا كقولهم: {إن هذا غلاّ إفك افتراه} وقولهم: {أساطير الأولين} وقولهم: {ما لهذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق} وقولهم {إن تتبعون إلاّ رجلا مسحورا} وقولهم: {لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة} كل هذا الذي قالوه رد عليهم وأبطله بالحجج القوية فأسكتهم وأبطل دعاويهم.
5 أي: بما يقطع حجتهم ويلقمهم الحجر فلا يستطيعون الرد أو القول.
6 {سبيلا} منصوب على التمييز المحول عن فاعل، أي: ضلّت سبيلهم.
******************************  *

وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا مَعَهُ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ وَزِيرًا (35) فَقُلْنَا اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَدَمَّرْنَاهُم  ْ تَدْمِيرًا (36) وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ لَّمَّا كَذَّبُوا الرُّسُلَ أَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ لِلنَّاسِ آيَةً وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا (37) وَعَادًا وَثَمُودَ وَأَصْحَابَ الرَّسِّ وَقُرُونًا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا (38) وَكُلا ضَرَبْنَا لَهُ الأمْثَالَ وَكُلا تَبَّرْنَا تَتْبِيرًا (39) وَلَقَدْ أَتَوْا عَلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أُمْطِرَتْ مَطَرَ السَّوْءِ أَفَلَمْ يَكُونُوا يَرَوْنَهَا بَلْ كَانُوا لا يَرْجُونَ نُشُورًا (40)
شرح الكلمات:
الكتاب: أي التوراة.
وزيراً: أي يشد أزره ويقويه ويتحمل معه أعباء الدعوة.
إلى القوم الذين كذبوا: هم فرعون وآله.
لما كذبوا الرسل: أي نوحاً عليه السلام.
وجعلناهم للناس آية: أي علامة على قدرتنا في إهلاك وتدمير الظالمين وعبرة للمعتبرين.
وعاداً وثمود: أي اذكر قوم عاد وثمود إلخ..
وأصحاب الرس: الرس بئر رس فيها قوم نبيهم، أي رموه فيها ودسوه في التراب.
وقروناً بين ذلك كثيرا: أي ودمرنا بين من ذكرنا من الأمم قروناً كثيراً.
تبرنا تتبيرا: أي دمرناهم تدميراً.
التي أمطرت مطر السوء: هي سدوم قرية قوم لوط.
لا يرجون نشوراً: أي لا يؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء الآخر.

معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ولقد آتينا مرسى الكتاب} هذا شروع في عرض أمم كذبت رسلها وردت دعوة الحق التي جاءوا بها فأهلكهم الله تعالى ليكون هذا عظة للمشركين لعلهم يتعظون فقال تعالى وعزتنا لقد آتينا موسى بن عمران الكتاب الذي هو التوراة {وجعلنا معه أخاه هارون وزيراً} أي معيناً، فقلنا أي لهما {اذهبا إلى القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا} وهم فرعون1 وملأه فأتوهم فكذبوهما فدمرناهم2 تدميراً كاملاً حيث أغرقوا في البحر، وقوله تعالى: {وقوم نوح} أي اذكر قوم نوح أيضاً فإنهم لما كذبوا الرسل3 أي كذبوا نوحاً ومن كذب رسولاً فكأنما كذب عامة الرسل أغرقناهم بالطوفان وجعلناهم للناس بعدهم آية أي عبرة للمعتبرين وقوله {وأعتدنا} أي وهيأنا4 للظالمين في الآخرة عذاباً أليماً أي موجعاً زيادة على هلاك الدنيا، وقوله {وعاداً وثمود وأصحاب الرس5} أي أهلكنا الجميع ودمرناهم تدميراً لما كذبوا رسلنا وردوا دعوتنا، وقروناً أي وأهلكنا قروناً بين ذلك الذي ذكرنا كثيراً.
وقوله {وكلاً ضربنا له الأمثال} أي إقامة للحجة عليهم فما أهلكناهم إلا بعد الإنذار والإعذار لهم. وقوله {وكلاً تبرنا تبتيراً} أي أهلكناهم إهلاكاً لتكذيبهم رسلنا وردهم دعوتنا. وقوله: {ولقد6 أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء} أي ولقد مر أي كفار قريش على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء أي الحجارة وهي قرى قوم لوط سدوم وعمورة وغيرهما فأهلكهم لتكذيبهم رسولهم وإيتانهم الفاحشة وقوله تعالى {أفلم يكونوا يرونها} في سفرهم إلى الشام وفلسطين. فيعتبروا بها فيؤمنوا وهو استفهام تقريري وإذ كانوا يمرون بها ولكنهم لم يعتبروا لعلة وهي أنهم لا يؤمنون بالبعث الآخر وهو معنى قوله تعالى {بل كانوا لا يرجون نشوراً7} فالذي لا يرجو أن يبعث ويحاسب ويجزى لا يؤمن ولا يستقيم أبداً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إهلاك الأمم بعد الإنذار والإعذار إليها.
2- بيان عاقبة المكذبين وما حل بهم من دمار وعذاب.
3- بيان علة تكذيب قريش للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وما جاء به وهي تكذيبهم بالبعث والجزاء فلهذا لم تنفعهم المواعظ ولم تؤثر فيهم العبر.
__________
1 فرعون وهامان والقبط.
2 في الآية حذف وهو: ما قدرناه في التفسير أي فكذبوهما فدمرناهم تدميرا.
3 ذكر الجنس وهو الرسل والمراد نوح وحده لأنه لم يكن في ذلك الوقت رسول إليهم إلاّ نوح وحده.
4 وجائز أن يكون معنى الآية: هذه سبيلي في كل ظالم آخذه في الدنيا بالدمار والهلاك.
5 الرس: في اللغة البئر تكون غير مطوية والجمع رساس قال الشاعر:
تنابلة يحفرون الرسّاسا
يريد آبار المعادن.
6 اقتران الخبر بلام القسم لإفادة معنى التعجب من عدم اعتبارهم.
7 النشور: مصدر نشر الميت: أحياه قال الشاعر:
يالبكر أنشروا لي كليباً

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (5)  
الحلقة (631)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 617الى صــــ 621)

**وَإِذَا   رَأَوْكَ إِن يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلا هُزُوًا أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللهُ   رَسُولا (41) إِن كَادَ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا لَوْلا أَن  صَبَرْنَا  عَلَيْهَا وَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ مَنْ  أَضَلُّ  سَبِيلا (42) أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ  أَفَأَنتَ تَكُونُ  عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلا (43) أَمْ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ  أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَوْ  يَعْقِلُونَ إِنْ هُمْ إِلا كَالأنْعَامِ  بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلا (44)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن يتخذونك: أي ما يتخذونك.
إلا هزواً: أي مهزوءاً به.
أهذا الدي بعث الله رسولاً: أي في دعواه لا أنهم معترفون برسالته والاستفهام للتهكم والاحتقار.
إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا: أي قارب أن يصرفنا عن آلهتنا.
لولا أن صبرنا عليها: أي لصرفنا عتها.
أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه: أي أخبرني عمن جعل هواه معبوده فأطاع هواه. فهل تقدر على هدايته.
إن هم إلا كالأنعام: أي ما هم إلا كالأنعام في عدم الوعي والإدراك.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا} يخبر تعالي رسوله عن أولئك1   المشركين المكذبين بالبعث أنهم إذا رأوه في مجلس أو طريق ما يتخذونه إلا   هزواً أي مهزوءاً به احتقاراً وازدراءً له فيقولون فيما بينهم، {أهذا الذي   بعث الله2 رسولاً} وهو استفهام احتقار وازدراء لأنهم لا يعتقدون أنه رسول   الله ويقولون {إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا} أي يصرفنا عن عبادة آلهتنا لولا  أن  صبرنا وثبتنا على عبادتها. وهذا القول منهم ناتج عن ظلمة الكفر  والتكذيب  بالبعث وقوله تعالى {وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب} في الدنيا أو  في الآخرة  أي عندما يعاينون العذاب يعرفون من كان أضل سبيلا هم أم الرسول  والمؤمنون،  وفي هذا تهديد ووعيد بقرب عذابهم وقد حل بهم في بدر فذلوا  وأسروا وقتلوا  وتبين لهم أنهم أضل سبيلاً من النبيّ وأصحابه. وقوله تعالى  لرسوله وهو  يسليه ويخفف عنه آلام إعراض المشركين عن دعوته {أرأيت3 من اتخذ  إلهه هواه}  أخبرني عمن جعل معبوده هواه فلا يعبد غيره فكلما اشتهى شيئاً  فعله بلا عقل  ولا روية ولا فكر فقد يكون لأحدهم حجر يعبده فإذا رأى حجراً  أحسن منه عبده  وترك الأول فهذا لم يعبد إلا هواه وشهوته فهل مثل هذا  الإنسان الهابط إلى  مستوى دون البهائم تقدر على هدايته يا رسولنا؟ {أفأنت  تكون عليه وكيلاً} أي  حفيظاً تتولى هدايته أم أنك لا تقدر فاتركه لنا يمضي  فيه حكمنا.
وقوله  {أم تحسب} أيها الرسول أن أكثر هؤلاء المشركين يسمعون4 ما يقال لهم  ويعقلون  ما يطلب منهم إن هم إلا5 كالأنعام فقط بل هم أضل6 سبيلاً من  الأنعام إذ  الأنعام 
تعرف طريق مرعاها وتستجيب لنداء راعيها وهم على خلاف ذلك فجهلوا ربهم الحق ولم يستجيبوا لنداء رسوله إليهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما كان الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يلاقي في سبيل الدعوة من سخرية به واستهزاء.
2- يتجاهل الإنسان الضال الحق وينكره حتى إذا عاين العذاب عرف ما كان ينكر، وآمن بما كان يكفر.
3- هداية الإنسان ممكنة حتى إذا كفر بعقله وآمن بشهوته وعبد هواه تعذرت هدايته وأصبح أضل من الحيوان وأكثر خسراناً منه.
__________**
1 جواب {إذا رأوك} قوله: {إن يتخذونك إلاّ هزوا} .
2 {رسولا} منصوب على الحال، والعائد محذوف تقديره، بعثه الله حال كونه رسولا.
3  الاستفهام للتعجيب أي: عجب الله تعالى رسوله من حال المشركين أي: من   إضمارهم الشرك وإصرارهم عليه مع إصرارهم أن الله تعالى خالقهم ورازقهم ثم   يعمد أحدهم إلى حجر يعبده. قال ابن عباس: الهوى إنه يعبد من دون الله ثم   تلا هذه الآية: {أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه} وقد كان الرجل منهم إذا هوى   شيئاً عبده حتى إنه ليعبد الحجر أياماً ثم يرى غيره فيترك الأول ويعبد   الثاني.
4 أي: سماع قبول أو يتفكرون فيما تقول فيعقلونه.
5 الجملة  مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً لأنها في جواب سؤال لأن ما تقدمها في  إنكار  سمعهم يثير في النفس سؤالاً عن نفي سماعهم وفهمهم فأجيب {إن هم إلاّ   كالأنعام) .
6 هم أضل من الأنعام لأن البهائم إن لم تعقل صحة التوحيد والنبوة لم تعتقد بطلان ذلك بخلاف هؤلاء المشركين.**
******************************  ***************

**أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَيْفَ مَدَّ الظِّلَّ وَلَوْ شَاء لَجَعَلَهُ   سَاكِنًا ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا الشَّمْسَ عَلَيْهِ دَلِيلا (45) ثُمَّ   قَبَضْنَاهُ إِلَيْنَا قَبْضًا يَسِيرًا (46) وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ   اللَّيْلَ لِبَاسًا وَالنَّوْمَ سُبَاتًا وَجَعَلَ النَّهَارَ نُشُورًا   (47) وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ   وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء طَهُورًا (48) لِنُحْيِيَ بِهِ  بَلْدَةً  مَّيْتًا وَنُسْقِيَهُ مِمَّا خَلَقْنَا أَنْعَامًا وَأَنَاسِيَّ  كَثِيرًا  (49)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألم تر إلى ربك كيف مد الظل: أي ألم تنظر إلى صنيع ربك في الظل كيف بسطه.
ولو شاء الله لجعله ساكناً: أي ثابتاً على حاله في الطول والامتداد ولا يقصر ولا يطول
ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلا: أي علامة على وجوده إذ لولا الشمس لما عرف الظل.

ثم قبضناه إلينا قبضاً يسيرا: أي أزلناه بضوء الشمس على مهل جزءاً فجزءاً حتى ينتهي.
ثم جعلنا الليل لباساً: أي يستركم بظلامه كما يستركم اللباس.
والنوم سباتاً: أي راحة لأبدانكم من عناء عمل النهار.
وجعل النهار نشوراً: أي حياة إذ النوم بالليل كالموت والانتشار بالنهار كالبعث.
بشراً بين يدي رحمته: أي مبشرة بالمطر قبل نزوله, والمطر هو الرحمة.
ماء طهوراً: أي تتطهرون به من الأحداث والأوساخ.
لنحيي به بلدة ميتاً: أي بالزروع والنباتات المختلفة.
أنعاماً وأناسي كثيراً: أي حيواناً وأناساً كثيرين.
ولقد صرفناه بينهم: أي المطر فينزل بأرض قوم ولا ينزل بأخرى لحكم عالية.
ليذكروا: أي يذكروا فضل الله عليهم فيشكروا فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفوراً: أي فلم يذكروا وأبى أكثرهم إلا كفوراً جحوداً للنعمة.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {ألم تر إلى1 ربك كيف مد الظل} 2 هذا شروع في ذكر مجموعة من  أدلة  التوحيد وهي مظاهر لربوبية الله تعالى المقتضية لألوهيته فأولاً الظل  وهو  المشاهد من وقت الإسفار إلى طلوع الشمس وقد مده الخالق عز وجل أي  بسطه في  الكون, ثم تطلع الشمس فتأخذ في زواله وانكماشه شيئاً فشيئاً, ولو  شاء الله  تعالى لجعله ساكناً لا يبارح ولا يغادر ولكنه حسب مصلحة عباده  جعله يتقاصر  ويقبض حتى تقف الشمس في كبد السماء فيستقر ثم لما تدحض الشمس  مائلة إلى  الغروب يفيء أي يرجع شيئاً فشيئاً فيطول تدريجياً لتعرف به  ساعات النهار  وأوقات الصلوات حتى يبلغ من الطول حداً كبيراً كما كان في  أول النهار ثم  يقبض قبضاً يسيراً خفياً سريعاً حين تغرب الشمس ويغشاه ظلام  الليل. هذه آية  من آيات قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته بعباده تجلت في  الظل الذي 
قال  تعالى فيه {ألم تر} أيها الرسول أي تنظر إلى صنيع ربك جل جلاله {كيف  مد  الظل، ولو شاء لجعله ساكنا} ينتقل، {ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلاً} إذ  بضوءها  يعرف، فلولا الشمس لما عرف الظل وقوله تعالى {ثم قبضناه إلينا  قبضاه  يسيراً} حسب سنته ففي خفاء كامل وسرعة تامة يقبض الظل نهائياً ويحل  محله  الظلام الحالك.
وثانياً: في الليل والنهار قال تعالى: {وهو الذي جعل لكم  الليل لباساً3}  أي ساتراً يستركم بظلامه كما تستركم الثياب {والنوم4  سباتاً} أي وجعل  النوم قطعاً للعمل فتحصل به راحة الأبدان {وجعل النهار  نشوراً5} أي حياة  بعد وفاة النوم فيتنشر فيه الناس لطلب الرزق بالعمل  بالأسباب والسنن التي  وضع الله تعالى لذلك.
وثالثا: إرسال الرياح للقاح  السحب للمطار لإحياء الأرض بعد موتها بالقحط  والجدب قال تعالى: {وهو الذي  أرسل الرياح6} هو لا غيره من الآلهة الباطلة  {أرسل الرياح بشراً بين يدي  رحمته} أي مبشرات بالمطر متقدمة عليه وهو  الرحمة. وهي بين يديه فمن يفعل  هذا غير الله؟ اللهم إنه لا أحد.
ورابعاً: إنزال الماء الطهور العذب  الفرات للتطهير به وشرب الحيوان  والإنسان قال تعالى {وأنزلنا من السماء ماء  طهوراً7 لنحي به بلدة ميتاً  ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاماً أي إبلاً وبقراً  وغنماً {وأناسي كثيراً} أي  أناساً كثيرين وهم الآدميون ففي خلق الماء  وإنزاله وإيجاد حاجة في الحيوان  والإنسان إليه ثم هدايتهم لتناوله وشربه كل  هذا آيات الربوبية الموجبة  لتوحيد الله تعالى.
وخامساً: تصريف المطر  بين الناس فيمطر في أرض ولا يمطر في أخرى حسب لحكمة  الإلهية والتربية  الربانية. قال تعالى: {ولقد صرفناه بينهم8} أي بين الناس  كما هو مشاهد  إقليم يسقى وآخر يحرم، وقوله تعالى: {فأبى أكثر الناس إلا  كفوراً9} أي  جحوداً لإنعام الله عليهم وربوبيته عليهم وألوهيته لهم. وهو  أمر يقتضى  التعجب والاستغراب. هذه مظاهر الربويية المقتضية للألوهية،  {فأبى أكثر  الناس إلا كفوراً} والعياذ بالله تعالى.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  عرض الأدلة الحسية على وجوب عبادة الله تعالى وتوحيده فيها ووجوب  الإيمان  بالبعث والجزاء الذي أنكره المشركون فضلوا ضلالاً بعيداً.
2- بيان فائدة  الظل إذ به تعرف ساعات النهار وبه يعرف وقت صلاة الظهر  والعصر فوقت الظهر  من بداية الفيء، أي زيادة الظل بعد توقفه من النقصان  عند وقوف الشمس في كبد  السماء، ووقت العصر من زيادة الظل مثله بمعنى إذا  دخل الظهر والظل أربعة  أقدام أو ثلاثة أو أقل أو أكثر فإذا زاد مثله دخل  وقت العصر فإن زالت الشمس  على أربعة أقدام فالعصر يدخل عندما يكون الظل  ثمانية أقدام وإن زالت الشمس  على ثلاثة أقدام فالعصر على ستة أقدام وهكذا.
3- الماء الطهور وهو  الباقي على أصل10 خلقته فلم يخالطه شيء يغير طعمه أو  لونه أو ريحه. وبه  ترفع الأحداث وتغسل النجاسات، ويحرم منعه عمن احتاج  إليه من شرب أو طهارة.

__________**
1 جائز أن تكون الرؤية هنا بصرية وعلمية، معاً إذ بالعين يشاهد الظل وزواله وبالقلب يعلم ذلك كذلك.
2 الظل بالغداء والفيء بالعشي قال الشاعر:
فلا الظل من برد الضحا نستطيعه
ولا الفيء من برد العشي نذوق
3  قال ابن العربي ظنّ بعض الجهال أن كون الليل لباساً يجزىء من صلى فيه   عارياً وهو لا يجزىء ولو أجزأ لأجزأ من أغلق باب غرفته وصلى عرياناً.
4  أصل السبت: القطع والتمدد فهو بانقطاع البدن عن العمل تحصل له الراحة  لذا  قيل للنوم سبات لأنه بالتمدد يكون، وفي التمدد معنى الراحة.
5 كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا أصبح يقول: "الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعدما أماتني وإليه النشور".
6 قيل: إن تكوين الرياح سببه التقاء حرارة جانب من الجر ببرودة جانب آخر تنشأ السحب.
7  أكثر الفقهاء على أن الماء الطهور غير الطاهر فالطهور: هو الذي تزال به   الأحداث بخلاف الطاهر فلذا كل طهور طاهر وليس كل طاهر طهوراً.
8 وجائز أن يراد بقوله {صرفناه بينهم} القرآن الكريم إذ جرى ذكره أول السورة وفي أثنائها أيضاً.
9  قال عكرمة: هو قولهم في الأنواء: مطرنا بنوء كذا، وأيّده النحاس وقال:  لا  نعلم خلافاً أن الكفر هنا هو قولهم مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا روى الربيع بن  صبيح  قال: مُطر الناس على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  ذات  ليلة فلما أصبحوا قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "أصبح  الناس  فيها رجلين: شاكراً وكافراً فأما الشاكر فيحمد الله تعالى على سقياه   وغياثه. وأما الكافر فيقول مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا".
10 أحكام المياه: 1-  قليل الماء ينجسه قليل النجاسة وكثيره لا ينجسه. 2-  الماء طهور ما بقي على  أصل خلقته فإن خالطه ما غيّر أحد أوصافه: الريح  واللون والطعم سلبت  طهوريته. 3- الماء المتغيّر بطول المكث طهور. 4-كره  بعض أهل العلم الوضوء  بسؤر النصراني، وقد توضأ عمر من بيت نصرانية وقال  لها: اسلمي تسلمي فكشف عن  رأسها وإذا به مثل الثغامة وقالت: عجوز كبيرة  وإنما أموت الآن فقال عمر:  اللهم أشهد خرجه الدارقطني 5- سؤر الكلب لا  يتوضأ به ويغسل الإناء سبعاً.  6- ما مات في الماء مما لا دم له كالحشرات  لا يسلب طهورية الماء. 7- سؤر  الهر طاهر لحديث أبي قتادة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (6)  
الحلقة (632)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 621الى صــــ 627)

**وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَاهُ بَيْنَهُمْ لِيَذَّكَّرُوا فَأَبَى أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ إِلَّا كُفُورًا (50) وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَبَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ نَذِيرًا (51) فَلَا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَجَاهِدْهُمْ بِهِ جِهَادًا كَبِيرًا (52) وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخًا وَحِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا (53) وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيرًا (54) وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَكَانَ الْكَافِرُ عَلَى رَبِّهِ ظَهِيرًا (55) وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا (56)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيراً: أي رسولاً ينذر أهلها عواقب الشرك والكفر.
وجاهدهم به جهاداً كبيراً: أي بالقرآن جهاداً كبيراً تبلغ فيه أقصى غاية جهدك.
مرج البحرين: أي خلط بينهما وفي نفس الوقت منع الماء الملح أن يفسد الماء العذب.
وجعل بينهما برزخاً: أي حاجزاً بين الملح منهما والعذب.
وحجراً محجوراً: أي وجعل بينهما سداً مانعاً فلا يحلو الملح، ولا يملح العذب.
خلق من الماء بشراً: أي خلق من الماء الإنسان والمراد من الماء النطفة.
فجعله نسباً وصهراً: أي ذكراً وأنثى أي نسباً ينسب إليه، وصهراً يصهر إليه أي يتزوج منه.
ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم: أي أصناماً لا تضر ولا تنفع.
وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا: أي معيناً للشيطان على معصية الرحمن.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تعداد مظاهر الربوبية المستلزمة للتوحيد قال تعالى {ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيراً} أي في كل مدينة نذيراً أي رسولاً يندر الناس عواقب الشرك والكفر,
ولكنا لم نشأ لحكمة اقتضتها ربوبيننا وهي أن تكون أيها الرسول أفضل الرسل وأعظم منزلة وأكثرهم ثواباً فحبوناك بهذا الفضل فكنت رسول كل القرى أبيضها وأسودها فأصبر وتحمل، واذكر شرف منزلتك {فلا تطع الكافرين} في أي أمر أرادوه منك {وجاهدهم} به أي بالقرآن وكله حجج وبينات جهاداً كبيراً تبلغ فيه أقصى1 جهدك. بعد هذه الجملة الاعتراضية من الكلام الإلهي قال تعالى مواصلاً ذكر مظاهر ربوبيته تعالى على خلقه.
{وهو الذي مرج البحرين} الملح والعذب أي أرسلهما مع بعضهما بعضاً {هذا عذب فرات} أي حلو {سائغ شرابه، وهذا ملح2 أجاج} أي لا يشرب {وجعل بينهما برزخاً وحجراً محجوراً} أي ساتراً مانعاً من اختلاط العذب بالملح مع وجودهما في مكان واحد، فلا يبغي هذا على هذا بأن يعذب الملح أو يملح العذب. وقوله تعالى {وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشراً} أي من المني ونطفته خلق الإنسان وجعله ذكراً وأنثى وهو معنى قوله {نسباً وصهراً3} أي ذوي نسب ينسب إليهم وهم الذكور، وذوات صهر يصاهر بهن وهن الإناث. وقوله تعالى {وكان ربك قديراً} أي على فعل ما يريده من الخلق والإيجاد أو التحويل والتبديل، والسلب والعطاء هذه مظاهر الربوبية المقتضية لعبادته وتوحيده والمشركون يعبدون من دونه أصناماً لا تنفعهم إن عبدوها، ولا تضرهم إن لم يعبدوها وذلك لجهلهم وظلمة نفوسهم فيعبدون الشيطان إذ هو الذي زين لهم عبادة الأصنام وبذلك كان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا إذ بعبادته للشيطان يعينه على معصية الرب تبارك وتعالى وهو معنى قوله تعالى، ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا أي معيناً للشيطان على الرحمن والعياذ بالله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {وما أرسلناك إلا مبشراً ونذيراً} يقول تعالى لرسوله إنا لم نرسلك لغير بشارة المؤمنين بالجنة ونذارة الكافرين بالنار أما هداية القلوب فهي إلينا من شئنا هدايته 
اهتدى ومن لم نشأها ضل. إلا أن الله يهدي ويضل حسب سنن له قد مر ذكرها مرات4.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- الإشارة إلى الحكمة في عدم تعدد الرسل في زمن البعثة المحمدية والاكتفاء بالرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- حرمة طاعة الكافرين في أمور الدين والشرع.
3- من الجهاد جهاد الكفار والملاحدة بالحجج القرآنية والآيات التنزيلية.
4- مظاهر العلم والقدرة الإلهية في عدم اختلاط البحرين مع وجودهما في مكان واحد. وفي خلق الله تعالى الإنسان من ماء وجعله ذكراً وأنثى للتناسل وحفظ النوع.
5- التنديد بالمشركين والكافرين المعينين للشيطان على الرحمن.
__________**
1 ولا يخالطه فتور، وقيل الجهاد بالسيف ويرده أن السورة مكية ولم يجر للسيف ذكر فكيف يكون المراد، وقيل: بالإسلام وهو أولى من السيف والقرآن اصح، وهو قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
2 الملح يوصف به الماء، ولا يقال مالح إلاّ نادراً والأجاج ما كان ملحاً مراً والعذب. الحلو والفرات: زائد الحلاوة، والبرزخ: الحاجز المانع والحرام المحرم أن يعذب الملح أو يملح العذب.
3 صهر الرجل: قريب زوجته وأصهاره: أقارب زوجته. وختن الرجل من تزوج قريبته، وأختانه: أقارب من زوّجه قريبته، والحم والجمع أحماء أقرباء زوج المرأء, والصهر والنسب: معنيان يَعُمّان كل قربى تكون بين آدميين، قال ابن العربي النسب عبارة عن خلط الماء بين الذكر والأنثى على وجه الشرع وما في التفسير أوضح لأنه كقوله تعالى: {إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى} .
4 من سنن الله تعالى في الهداية والإضلال, أن من طلب الهداية ورغب فيها وسألها من ربه تعالى ولازم الطلب هداه الله, ومن رغب عن الهداية وطلب الغواية وسلك مسالكها مفضلا لها على الهداية وأصر على ذلك أضله الله والعياذ بالله.
********************************  ***
**قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلًا (57) وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا (58) الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا (59) وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَنِ قَالُوا وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا وَزَادَهُمْ نُفُورًا (60) تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجًا وَقَمَرًا مُنِيرًا (61) وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا (62)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
عليه من أجر: أي على البلاغ من أجر اتقاضاه منكم.
سبيلا: أي طريقاً يصل به إلى مرضاته والفوز بجواره، وذلك بإنفاق ماله في سبيل الله.
وسبح بحمده: أي قل سبحان الله وبحمده.
في ستة أيام: أي من أيام الدنيا التي قدرها وهي الأحد ... والجمعة.
ثم استوى على العرش: العرش سرير الملك والاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والإيمان به واجب.
فاسأل به خبيراً: أي أيها الإنسان إسأل خبيراً بعرش الرحمن ينبئك فإنه عظيم.
وزادهم نفوراً: أي القول لهم اسجدوا للرحمن زادهم نفوراً من الإيمان.
جعل في السماء بروجاً: هي إثنا عشر برجاً انظر تفصيلها في معنى الآيات.
سراجاً: أي شمساً.
خلفة: أي يخلف كل منهما الآخر كما هو مشاهد.
أن يذكر: أي ما فاته في أحدهما فيفعله في الآخر.
أو أراد شكوراً: أي شكراً لنعم ربه عليه فيهما بالصيام والصلاة.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد هذا العرض العظيم لمظاهر الربوبية الموجبة للألوهية أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمشركين ما أسألكم على هذا البيان الذي بينت لكم ما تعرفون به إلهكم الحق فتعبدونه وتكملون على عبادته وتسعدون أجراً أي مالاً، لكن من شاء أن ينفق من ماله في وجوه البر والخير يتقرب به إلى ربه فله ذلك ليتخذ1 بنفقته في سبيل الله طريقاً إلى رضا ربه عنه ورحمته له.
وقوله {وتوكل2 على الحي الذي لا يموت} يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يمضي في طريق 
دعوته مبلغاً عن ربه داعياً إليه متوكلاً عليه أي مفوضاً أمره إليه إذ هو الحي الذي لا يموت وغيره يموت، وأمره أن يستعين على دعوته وصبره عليها بالتسبيح فقال {وسبح بحمده} أي قل سبحان الله وبحمده، وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وهو أمر بالذكر والصلاة وسائر العبادات فإنها العون الكبير للعبد على الثبات والصّبر. وقوله تعالى {وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيراً} أي فلا تكرب لهم ولا تحزن عليهم من أجل كفرهم وتكذيبهم وشركهم فإن ربك عالم بذنوبهم محص عليهم أعمالهم وسيجزيهم بها في عاجل أمرهم أو آجله. ثم أثنى تبارك وتعالى على نفسه بقوله {الذي خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما3 في ستة أيام} مقدرة بأيام الدنيا أولها الأحد وآخرها الجمعة، ثم استوى على العرش العظيم استواء يليق بجلاله وكماله. {الرحمن} الذي عمًت رحمته العالمين {فاسأل به خبيراً} أي فاسأل يا محمد4 بالرحمن خبيراً بخلقه فإنه خالق كل شيء والعليم بكل شيء فهو وحده العليم بعظمة عرشه وسعة ملكه وجلال وكمال نفسه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه وقوله {وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن} أي وإذا قال لهم الرسول أيها المشركون اسجدوا للرحمن ولا تسجدوا لسواه من المخلوقات. قالوا منكرين متجاهلين {ما الرحمن5؟} أنسجد لما تأمرنا أي أتريد أن تفرض علينا طاعتك {وزادهم} هذا القول {نفوراً} ، أي بعداً واستنكاراً للحق والعياذ بالله تعالى. وقوله تعالى {تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجاً} أي تقدس وتنزه أن يكون له شريك في خلقه أو في عبادته الذي بعظمته جعل في السماء بروجاً وهي منازل الكواكب السبعة السيارة فلذا سميت بروجاً جمع برج وهو القصر الكبير وتعرف هذه البروج الاثنا عشر بالحمل والثور والجوزاء والسرطان والأسد والسنبلة والميزان والعقرب والقوس والجدي والدلو والحوت. والكواكب السبعة السيارة هي: المريخ، والزهرة وعطارد، والقمر، والشمس، والمشتري، وزحل. فهذه الكواكب تنزل في البروج كالقصور لها.
وقوله تعالى {وجعل فيها سراجاً} هو الشمس {وقمراً منيراً} 6 هو القمر أي تعاظم وتقدس الذي جعل في السماء بروجاً وجعل فيها سراجاً وقمراً منيراً وقوله {وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة7} أي يخلف بعضهما بعضاً فلا يجتمعان أبداً وفي ذلك من المصالح والفوائد مالا يقادر قدره ومن ذلك أن من نسي عملاً بالنهار يذكره في الليل فيعمله، ومن نسي عملاً بالليل يذكره بالنهار فيعمله8, وهو معنى قوله {لمن أراد أن يذكر} وقوله {أو أراد شكوراً} فإن الليل والنهار ظرفان للعبادة الصيام بالنهار والقيام بالليل فمن أراد أن يشكر الله تعالى على نعصه فقد وهبنا له فرصة لذلك وهو الليل للتهجد والقيام والنهار للجهاد والصيام.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- دعوة الله ينبغي أن لا يأخذ الداعي عليها أجراً ممن يدعوهم9 إلى الله تعالى ومن أراد أن يتطوع من نفسه فينفق في سبيل الله فذلك له.
2- وجوب التوكل على الله فإنه الحي الذى لا يموت وغيره يموت.
3- وجوب التسبيح والذكر والعبادة وهذه هي زاد العبد وعدته وعونه.
4- مشروعية السجود عند قوله تعالى وزادهم نفوراً للقارىء والمستمع10.
5- صفة استواء الرحمن على عرشه فيجب الإيمان بها على ما يليق بجلال الله وكماله
ويحرم تأويلها بالاستيلاء والقهر ونحوهما.
6- الترغيب في الذكر والشكر، واغتنام الفرص للعبادة والطاعة.
__________**
1 وجائز أن يكون {اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا} بإتباع ديني أي: الإسلام حتى ينال كرامة الدنيا والآخرة والإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى داخل فيه، والحمد لله.
2 التوكل معناه: اعتماد القلب على الله تعالى في كل الأمور مع إتيان الأسباب المشروعة للبلوغ إلى المطلوب مما هو خير ومعروف وأمر إدراك المطلوب إلى الله تعالى مع الرضا بما يتم من ربح أو خلافه ونجاح وغيره.
3 قال {بينهما} ولم يقل بينهن لأنه أراد الصنفين أو النوعين أو الشيئين وهو أخص من كلمة بينهن وأخف على اللسان والمقصود ظاهر بكل من العبارتين جمع أو تثنية.
4 رجح بعضهم أن الباء هنا بمعنى عن أي: اسأل عن الرحمن خبيرا واستشهد بقول الشاعر:
فإن سألوني بالنساء فإنني
خبير بأدواء النساء طبيب
فقوله بالنساء أي: عن النساء. ورأي ابن كثير أن المسؤول هنا هو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأنه أعرف الخلق بالخالق وبعزته وعظمته جل جلاله.
5 إنهم بجهلهم أنكروا اسم الرحمن لله, وقالوا: يأمر بعبادة إله واحد وهو يدعو الله ويدعو الرحمن فأنزل الله تعالى: {قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعو فله الأسماء الحسنى} الإسراء.
6 قرىء فى الشاذ قُمرا بضم القاف وإسكان الميم وصاحب القراءة هو عصمة الذي يروي القراءات قال فيه أحمد بن حنبل: لا تكتبوا عنه وقد أولع أبو حاتم بالرواية عنه مع الأسف.
7 الخلفة: كل شيء بعد شيء ومنه قيل لليل والنهار خلفة لأن كلا منهما يخلف الثاني إذا ذهب ومنه قيل لورق النبات الذي يخلف الورق الأول خلفة ومنه قول زهير بن أبي سلمى:
بها العين والآرام يمشين خلفة
وأطلاؤهن ينهض من كل مجثم
خلفة: هذه تذهب وتلك تأتي. والعين: جمع عيناء وأعين: واسعات العيون والمراد بقر الوحش والأطلاء: جمع طلا: ولد البقرة وولد الظبية الصغير، والمجثم: موضع الجثوم: أي المقام.
8 روى مسلم عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من نام عن حزبه أو عن شيء منه فقرأه فيما لمن صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر كتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل".
9 لو أعطي الداعي إلى الله تعالى من أوقاف وقفت لهذا الغرض أو أعطي من بيت المال ما يسد به خلته ويقضي به حاجته فأخذ فلا حرج.
10 هذه السجدة من عزائم السجدات فلا ينبغي أن يتركها القارىء ولا المستمع.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفرقان - (7)  
الحلقة (633)
تفسير سورة الفرقان مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 627الى صــــ 634)

وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا (63) وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبِّهِمْ سُجَّدًا وَقِيَامًا (64) وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65) إِنَّهَا سَاءَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا (66) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَوَامًا (67) وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا (68) يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا (69) إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (70) 
شرح الكلمات:
يمشون على الأرض هوناً: في سكينة ووقار.
وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون: أي بما يكرهون من الأقوال.
قالوا سلاماً: أي قولاً يسلمون به من الإثم، ويسمى هذا سلام1 المتاركة.
سجداً وقياماً: أي يصلون بالليل سجداً جمع ساجد.
إن عذابها كان غراماً: أي عذاب جهنم كان لازماً لا يفارق صاحبه.
إنها ساءت مستقراً ومقاماً: أي بئست مستقراً وموضع إقامة واستقرار.
لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا: أي لم يبذروا ولم يضيقوا.
وكان بين ذلك قواماً: أي بين الإسراف والتقتير وسطاً.
التي حرم الله: وهي كل نفس آدمية إلا نفس الكافر المحارب.
إلا بالحق: وهو واحد من ثلاث: كفر بعد إيمان أو زنى بعد إحصان أو قتل ظلم وعدوان.
يلق أثاماً: أي عقوبة شديدة.
يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات: بأن يمحو بالتربة سوابق معاصيهم، ويثبت مكانها لواحق طاعاتهم.
معنى الآيات:
لما أنكر المشركون الرحمن {قالوا وما الرحمن} وأبوا أن يسجدوا للرحمن، وقالوا أن محمداً ينهانا عن الشرك وهو يدعو مع الله الرحمن فيقول يا الله يا رحمن، ناسب لتجاهلهم هذا الاسم الرحمن أن يذكر لهم صفات عباد الرحمن ليعرفوا الرحمن بعباده على حد "خيركم من إذا رُؤي ذُكر الله" فقال تعالى {وعباد الرحمن2} ووصفهم بثمان صفات وأخبر عنهم بما أعده لهم من كرامة يوم القيامة. الأولى في قوله {الذين يمشون على الأرض هوناً3} أي ليسوا جبابرة متكبرين، ولا عصاة مفسدين ولكن يمشون متواضعين عليهم السكينة والوقار، {وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون} أي السفهاء بما يكرهون من القول قالوا قولاً يسلمون4 به من الإثم فلم يردوا السيئة بالسيئة ولكن بالحسنة.
الثانية: في قوله {والذين يبيتون لربهم سجداً وقياماً} أي يقضون ليلهم بين السجود 
والقيام يصفون أقدامهم ويذرفون دموعهم على خدودهم خوفاً من عذاب ربهم.
والثالثة: في قوله {والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم} إنهم لقوة يقينهم كأنهم شاعرون بلهب جهنم يدنو من وجوههم فقالوا {ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما} أي مُلحاً لازماً لا يفارق صاحبه، {إنها ساءت} أي جهنم {مستقراً ومقام} أي بئست موضع إقامة واستقرار.
والرابعة: في قوله {والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا} في إنفاقهم فيتجاوزوا الحد المطلوب منهم، ولم يقتروا فيقصروا في الواجب عليهم وكان إنفاقهم بين الإسراف والتقتير قواماً أي عدلاً وسطاً.
والخامسة: {والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلهاً آخر} أي لا يسألون غير ربهم قضاء حوائجهم كما لا يشركون بعبادة ربهم أحداً {ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله} قتلها وهي كل نفس آدمية ما عدا نفس الكافر المحارب فإنها مباحة القتل غير محرمة. {إلا بالحق} وهو واحدة من ثلاث خصال بينها الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في حديث الصحيحين "لا يحل دم امرىء مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث: الثيب الزاني والنفس بالنفس والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة" {ولا يزنون} أي لا يرتكبون فاحشة الزنا والزنا نكاح على غير شرط النكاح المباح وقوله تعالى {ومن يفعل ذلك} هذا كلام معترض بين صفات عباد الرحمن. أي ومن يفعل ذلك المذكور من، الشرك بدعاء غير الرب أو قتل النفس بغير حق، أو زنا {يلق اثاماً} 5 أي عقاباً {يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه} أي في العذاب {مهاناً} مخزياً ذليلاً، وقوله تعالى {إلا من تاب} من الشرك وآمن بالله وبلقائه وبرسوله وما جاء به من الدين الحق {وعمل صالحاً} من إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصيام رمضان وحج بيت الله الحرام {فأولئك} المذكورون أي التائبون {يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات} أي يمحو سيآتهم بتوبتهم ويكتب لهم مكانها صالحات أعمالهم وطاعاتهم بعد توبتهم {وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً} ذا مغفرة للتائبين من عباده ذا رحمة بهم فلا يعذبهم بعد توبته عليهم، وقوله {ومن تاب} من غير هؤلاء المذكورين أي رجع إلى الله تعالى بعد غشيانه الذنوب 
{وعمل صالحاً} بعد توبته {فإنه يتوب إلى الله متاباً} أي يرجع إليه تعالى مرجعاً مرضياً حسناً فيكرمه وينعمه في دار كرامته.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان صفات عباد الرحمن الذين بهم يعرف الرحمن عز وجل.
2- فضيلة التواضع والسكينة في المشيء والوقار.
3- فضيلة رد السيئة بالحسنة والقول السليم من الإثم.
4- فضيلة قيام6 الليل والخوف من عذاب النار.
5- فضيلة الاعتدال والقصد في7 النفقة وهي حسنة بين السيئتين.
6- حرمة الشرك وقتل النفس8 والزنى وأنها أمهات الكبائر.
7- التوبة تجب4 ما قبلها. والندب إلى التوبة وأنها مقبولة مالم يغرغر.
__________
1 سلام المتاركة: هو أن يقول قولاً يسلم به من أذى الجاهل وذلك بأن يدفعه بالتي هي أحسن من الكلمات.
2 {وعباد الرحمن} مبتدأ والخبر: إن أريد بهم أصحاب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خاصة فالخبر: {الذين يمشون} وما بعده نعوت لهم وصفات، وإن أريد بهم عامة المؤمنين فالخبر: {أولئك يجزون الغرفة} والصلات الثمانية: صفات ونعوت لهم. وهذا الراجح.
3 الهون: اللين والرفق، والمشي الهون: هو الذي ليس فيه ضرب بالأقدام وخفق النعال فهو غير مشي المتكبرين المعجبين بنفوسهم، وعباد الرحمن يمشون وعليهم السكينة والوقار وفى الحديث: "أيها الناس عليكم بالسكينة فإن البر ليس بالايضاع وهو السير مثل الخبب" إن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا زال زال تقلعاً ويخطو تكفؤا ويمشي هونا ذريع المشية كأنما ينحط من صبب، قيل: نعم هو كما وصف فالتقلع معناه رفع الرجل بقوة حتى لا يمشي مشية المتمسكن الذليل والذريع، الواسع الخطا ومعناه أنه كان يرفع رجله بسرعة ويوسع خطوه كأنما ينحط من صبب فأين هذا الهون المحمدي في المشي من الاختيال والتمايل إعجاباً بالنفس وضرب الأرض كأنما يريد أن يخرقها بنعله. والله تعالى قال: {ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا} والمرح: هو مشيُ الخيلاء، والفجر، وقال: {إنك لن تخرق الأرض} أي بضربك إياها برجليك بشدة. {ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا} مهما حاولت العلو والارتفاع.
4 هذا كقوله تعالى: {وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين} .
5 الأثام: قيل فيه إنه واد في جهنم: قال الشاعر:
لقيت المهالك في حربنا
وبعد المهالك نلقي أثاما
وقيل الأثام: العقاب كما في التفسير وشاهده قول الشاعر:
جزى الله ابن عروة حيث أمسى
عقوقاً والعقوق له أثام
أي: جزاء وعقوبة.
6 أنشد بعضهم الأبيات التالية في صفة أولياء الله جعلنا الله منهم: فقال:
لله قوم أخلصوا في حبه
فرضي بهم واختصهم خدّاما
قوم إذا جن الظلام عليهم
باتوا هنالك سجداً وقياما
خمص البطون من التعفف ضمرا
لا يعرفون سوى الحلال طعاماً
7 روي أن عبد الملك بن مروان سأل بنته فاطمة وهي تحت ابن أخيه عمر بن عبد العزيز وقد زارهما بالمدينة فقال لها كيف نفقتكم؟ فقالت: الحسنة بين السيئتين. تعني قول الله تعالى {والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا} وقيل: المسؤول زوجها عمر وهو الذي أجاب والله أعلم وفي الحديث: {إن من السرف أن تأكل كل ما تشتهي} .
8 روى مسلم أن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قلت يا رسول الله: أي الذنب أكبر عند الله؟ قال: "أن تجعل لله نداً وهو خلقك قال ثم أي؟ قال: أن تقتل ولدك مخافة أن يطعم معك قال ثم أي: قال: أن تزاني حليلة جارك" فأنزل الله تصديقها {الذين لا يدعون مع الله إله آخرا} إلى {ولا يزنون} .
9 وفي الحديث الصحيح: "اتق الله حيثما كنت وأتتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن" والشاهد: {إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات} .
******************************  *
وَمَنْ تَابَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَتَابًا (71) وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَامًا (72) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ لَمْ يَخِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا صُمًّا وَعُمْيَانًا (73) وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74) أُولَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلَامًا (75) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا حَسُنَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا (76) قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلَا دُعَاؤُكُمْ فَقَدْ كَذَّبْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَكُونُ لِزَامًا (77) 
شرح الكلمات:
لا يشهدون الزور: أي لا يحضرون مجالسه ولا يشهدون بالكذب والباطل.
وإذا مروا باللغو: أي بالكلام السيء القبيح وكل مالا خير فيه.
مروا كراماً: أي معرضين عنه مكرمين أنفسهم عن سماعه أو المشاركة، فيه.
وإذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم: أي إذا وعظوا بآيات القرآن.
لم يخروا عليها صماً وعمياناً: أي لم يطأطئوا رؤوسهم حال سماعها عمياً لا يبصرون ولا صماً لا يسمعون بل يصغون يسمعون ويعون ما تدعو إليه ويبصرون ما تعرضه.
قرة أعين: أي ما تقر به أعيننا وهو أن تراهم1 مطيعين لك يعبدونك وحدك.
واجعلنا للمتقين إماماً: أي من عبادك الذين يتقون سخطك بطاعتك قدوة يقتدون بنا في الخير.
يجزون الغرفة: أي الدرجة العليا في الجنة.
بما صبروا: أي على طاعتك بامتثال الأمر واجتناب النهي.
حسنت مستقرا ًومقاماً: أي صلحت وطابت مستقراً لهم أي موضع استقرار.
وإقامة.
ما يعبأ بكم ربي: أي ما يكثرث ولا يعتد بكم ولا يبالي.
لولا دعاؤكم: إياه، ودعاؤه إياكم لعبادته بذكره وشكره.
فسوف يكون لزاماً: أي العذاب لازماً أي لازماً لكم في بدر ويوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر صفات عباد الرحمن الذي تجاهله المشركون وقالوا: وما الرحمن فها هي ذي صفات عباده دالة عليه وعلى جلاله وكماله، وقد مضى ذكر خمس صفات:
والسادسة: في قوله تعالى {والذين لا يشهدون الزور} 2 الزور هو الباطل والكذب وعباد الرحمن لا يحضرون مجالسه ولا يقولونه ولا يشهدونه ولا ينطقون به {وإذا مروا باللغو} 3 وهو كل عمل وقول لا خير فيه {مروا4 كراماً} أي مكرمين أنفسهم من التلوث به، بالوقوع فيه.
والسابعة: في قوله تعال {والذين إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم} أي إذا ذكرهم أحد بآيات القرآن كتاب ربهم عز وجل لم يحنوا رؤوسهم عليها صماً حتى لا يسمعوا مواعظها ولا عمياناً حتى لا يشاهدوا آثار آياتها بل يحنون رؤوسهم سامعين لها واعين لما تقوله وتدعو إليه مبصرين آثارها مشاهدين وقائعها متأثرين بها.
والثامنة: في قوله تعالى {والذين يقولون} أي في دعائهم {ربنا هب لنا} أي أعطنا {من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين5} أي ما تقر به أعيننا وذلك بأن نراهم يتعلمون الهدى ويعملون به طلباً لمرضاتك يا ربنا {واجعلنا للمتقين} من عبادك الذين يتقون سخطك بطاعتك بفعل أمرك وأمر رسولك واجتناب نهيك ونهي رسولك {واجعلنا للمتقين إماما} 6 أي قدوة صالحة يقتدون بنا في الخير يا ربنا. قال تعالى مخبراً عنهم بما أنعم به عليهم: {أولئك} أي السامون أنفساً العالون أرواحاً {يجزون الغرفة} وهي الدرجة العليا في الجنة {بما صبروا} على طاعة مولاهم، وما يلحقهم من أذى في ذات ربهم {ويلقون فيها} أي تتلقاهم الملائكة بالتهاني والتحيات {تحية وسلاماً} أي بالدعاء بالحياة السعيدة والسلامة من الآفات إذ هي حياة بلا ممات، وسعادة بلا منغصات. وقوله تعالى {خالدين فيها} أي في تلك الغرفة في أعلى الجنة {حسنت مستقراً} أي طابت موضع إقامة واستقرار. إلى هنا انتهى الحديث عن صفات عباد الرحمن وبيان جزائهم عند ربهم. وقوله تعالى: {قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم} أي قل يا رسولنا لأولئك المشركين المنكرين للرحمن {ما يعبأ بكم ربي} أي ما يكترث لكم أو يبالي بكم {لولا دعاؤكم} إياه أي عبادة من7 يعبده منكم إذ الدعاء هو العبادة ما أبالي بكم ولا أكترث لكم. أما وقد كذبتم بي وبرسولي فلم تعبدوني ولم توحدوني وإذاً {فسوف يكون} العذاب8 {لزاماً} وقد أذقتموه يوم بدر، وسوف يلازمهم في قبورهم إلى نشورهم، وسوف يلاحقهم حتى مستقرهم في جهنم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة شهود الزور9 حرمة شهادته.
2- فضيلة الإعراض عن اللغو فعلاً كان أو قولاً.
__________
1 أي: أعيننا.
2 قيل في الزور: إنه كل باطل زور وزخرف وأعظمه الشرك وتعظيم الأنداد وقال ابن عباس: إنه أعياد المشركين وقال عكرمة: اللعب كان في الجاهلية يسمى الزور، وقال مجاهد: الغناء: ويطلق اليوم على التصوير والصور إذ هو الزور والكذب قطعاً. والحكم في شاهد الزور أن يجلد أربعين جلدة ويسخم وجهه ويحلق رأسه ويطاف به في السوق بهذا حكم عمر رضي الله عنه. وتسخيم الوجه أن يسود بالفحم.
3 اللغو: كل سقط من قول أو فعل فيدخل فيه الغناء واللهو وذكر النساء وغير ذلك من المنكر، وقال بعضهم اللغو كل قول أو عمل لم يحقق لك درهما لمعاشك ولا حسنة لمعادك.
4 كراماً: أي معرضين منكرين لا يرضونه ولا يمالئون عليه ولا يجالسون أهله.
5 قرة العين مأخوذ من القرّ وهو البرد إذ دموع الفرح باردة ودموع الحزن حارة قال الشاعر:
فكم تسخنت بالأمس عين قريرة
وقوت عيون دمعها اليوم ساكب
ومن ثم قالوا في الدعاء: اقر الله عينك أي: أفرحك.
6 وحّد إماما ولم يجمعه {أئمة} لأن الإمام مصدر كالقيام والصيام أم القوم يؤمهم فهو إمام لهم، والمصدر يطلق فيدل على الواحد والجمع وجائز أن يراد أئمة كقول الرجل أميرنا هؤلاء ومنه قول الشاعر:
يا عاذلاتي لا تزدن ملامتي
إن العواذل لسن لي بأمير
7 إذ كانوا يدعونه تعالى في حال الشدة وعلى هذا فالمصدر مضاف إلى الفاعل و {إياه} معمول للدعاء.. المصدر، وجائز أن يكون معناه لولا دعاؤه إياكم لعبادته بذكره وشكره فيكون المصدر الذي هو الدعاء مضافاً إلى مفعوله وجواب لولا محذوف تقديره لم يعبأ بكم.
8 قال الطبري: معناه عذاباً دائماً لازماً. وقيل: فقد كذبتم فسوف يكون تكذيبكم لزاماً لكم أي: جزاؤه وهو العذاب لهم والمعنى واحد وهو لزوم العذاب لهم من اجل تكذيبهم الذي منعهم من تزكية نفوسهم بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
9 وفي الصحيح: " ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ الشرك بالله وعقوق الوالدين وكان متكئاً فجلس وقال ألا وقول الزور ألا وشهادة الزور فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا ليته سكت".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (1)  
الحلقة (634)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 635الى صــــ 641)

**سورة الشعراء
مكية
وآياتها مائتان وسبع وعشرون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طسم (1) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ  نَّفْسَكَ أَلا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ (3) إِن نَّشَأْ نُنَزِّلْ عَلَيْهِم  مِّن السَّمَاء آيَةً فَظَلَّتْ أَعْنَاقُهُمْ لَهَا خَاضِعِينَ (4) وَمَا  يَأْتِيهِم مِّن ذِكْرٍ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ مُحْدَثٍ إِلا كَانُوا عَنْهُ  مُعْرِضِينَ (5) فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا فَسَيَأْتِيهِمْ أَنبَاء مَا كَانُوا  بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون (6) أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الأرْضِ كَمْ أَنبَتْنَا  فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ (7) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَةً وَمَا كَانَ  أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ (8) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الرَّحِيمُ (9)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
طسم: الله أعلم بمراده بذلك.
الكتاب المبين: أي القرآن المبين للحق من الباطل
باخع نفسك: أي قاتلها من الغم.
ألا يكونوا مؤمنين: أي من أجل عدم إيمانهم بك.
آية: أي نخوفهم بها.
من ذكر: أي من قرآن.
معرضين: أي غير ملتفتتين إليه.
زوج كريم: أي صنف حسن.
العزيز: الغالب على أمره ومراده.
الرحيم: بالمؤمنين من عباده.
**معنى الآيات:**
طسم هذه أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب طسم، وتقرأ طا سين ميم بإدغام النون من  سين في الميم الأولى من ميم والله أعلم بمراده منها. وفيها إشارة إلى أن  القرآن مؤلف من مثل هذه الحروف وعجز العرب عن تأليف مثله بل سورة واحدة من  مثله دال قطعاً على أنه كلام الله ووحيه إلى رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وقوله {تلك آيات الكتاب1} أي الآيات المؤلفة من مثل هذه الحروف  هي آيات الكتاب أي القرآن المبين للحق أي المبين للحق من الباطل والهدى من  الضلال، والشرائع والأحكام. وقوله تعالى {لعلك باخع نفسك} أي قاتلها  ومهلكها {ألا يكونوا مؤمنين} أي إن لم يؤمن بك وبما جئت به قومك، فأشفق على  نفسك يا رسولنا ولا تعرضها للغم القاتل فإنه ليس عليك هدايتهم وإنما عليك  البلاغ وقد بلغت، إنا لو أردنا هدايتهم بالقسر والقهر لما عجزنا عن ذلك {إن  نشأ ننزل عليهم من السماء آية فظلت أعناقهم2 لها خاضعين} أي إنا لقادرون  على أن ننزل عليهم من السماء آية كرفع جبل أو إنزال كوكب أو رؤية ملك فظلت  أي فتظل طوال النهار أعناقهم خاضعة، تحتها تتوقع في كل لحظة نزولها عليهم  فتهلكهما فيؤمنوا حينئذ إيمان قسر وإكراه ومثله لا ينفع صاحبه فلا يزكي  نفسه ولا يطهر روحه لأنه غير إرادي له ولا اختياري.
وقوله تعالى {وما يأتيهم من ذكر من الرحمن3 محدث} أي وما يأتي قومك  المكذبين لك من موعظة قرآنية وحجج وبراهين تنزيلية تدل على صدقك وصحة دعوتك  ممّا يحدثه الله إليك ويوحي به إليك لتذكرهم به إلا أعرضوا فلا يستمعون  إليه ولا يفكرون فيه.
وقوله تعالى: {فقد كذبوا به} 4 يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن قومه قد كذبوا بما  أتاهم من ربهم من ذكر محدث وعليه {فسيأتيهم أنباء} أي أخبار {ما كانوا به  يستهزئون} وهو عذاب الله تعالى الذي كذبوا برسوله ووحيه وجحدوا توحيده  وأنكروا طاعته وفي الآية وعيد شديد وهم عرضة له في أية لحظة إن لم يتوبوا.
وقوله تعالى {أولم5 يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم} إن كانت  علة هذا التكذيب من هؤلاء المشركين هي إنكارهم للبعث والجزاء وهو كذلك فلم  لا ينظرون إلى الأرض الميتة بالقحط ينزل الله تعالى عليها ماء من السماء  فتحيا به بعد موتها فينبت الله فيها من كل زوج أي صنف من أصناف النباتات  كريم أي حسن. أليس في ذلك آية على قدرة الله تعالى على إحياء الموتى وبعثهم  من قبورهم وحشرهم للحساب والجزاء، فلم لا ينظرون؟ {إن في ذلك لآية} أي  علامة واضحة للمشركين على صحة البعث والجزاء. ففي إحياء الأرض بعد موتها  دليل على إحياء الناس بعد موتهم. وقوله تعالى {وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين6}  يخبر تعالى أن فيما ذكر من إنباته أصناف النباتات الحسنة آية على البعث  والحياة الثانية ولكن قضى الله أزلاً أن أكثر هؤلاء المشركين لا يؤمنون  وقوله {وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم7} يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وإن ربك لهو العزيز} أي الغالب على أمره المنتقم من  أعدائه {الرحيم} بأوليائه فاصبر لحكمه وتوكل عليه وواصل دعوتك في غير غم  ولا هم ولا حزن وإن العاقبة للمؤمنين بك المتبعين لك.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن القرآن الكريم معجز لأنه مؤلف من مثل طا سين ميم ولم يستطع أحد أن يؤلف مثله.
2- بيان ما كان الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يناله من الغم والحزن وتكذيب قومه له.
3- بيان أن إيمان المكره لا ينفعه، ولذا لم يكره الله تعالى الكفار على الإيمان بواسطة الآيات.
4- التحذير من عاقبة التكذيب بآيات الله وعدم الاكتراث بها.
5- في إحياء الأرض بالماء وإنبات النباتات المختلفة فيها دليل على البعث الآخر.
__________**
1 {تلك آيات الكتاب} قال القرطبي رفع على إضمار مبتدأ أي: هذه تلك.. الخ وما في التفسير أولى أي: هي آيات الكتاب.
2 لأنهم إذا ذلت أعناقهم ذلوا ولا داعي إلى أن يقال: أعناقهم: كبراؤهم  ورؤساؤهم وإن ساغ لغة، إذ المراد أن ينزل عليهم آية تخضعهم وتذلهم رؤساء  ومرؤوسين، والأعناق جمع عنق بضم العين والنون وهو الرقبة ولما كانت الأعناق  هي مظهر الخضوع أسند الخضوع إليها ومقتضى ظاهر الكلام هو فضلوا لها خاضعين  بأعناقهم، وعدل عنه إلى إسناد الخضوع إلى الأعناق لأنه يحمل الإشارة إلى  خضوع رؤسائهم الحاملين على الكفر والعناد وهذا من بليغ الكلام وبديعه.
3 {محدث} أي: مستجد متكرر بعضه يعقب بعضاً ويؤيده.
4 {فقد كذبوا} الفاء هي الفصيحة أفصحت عن تكذيبهم الناتج عن إعراضهم والفاء  في فسيأتيهم للتعقيب والأنباء جمع نبأ وهو الخبر ذو الشأن, والجملة تحمل  التهديد والوعيد الشديد.
5 الاستفهام إنكاري والهمزة داخلة على محذوف والواو عاطفة عليه نحو: اعملوا  ولم يروا. الرؤية: معناها النظر بالعين، ولذا عدّي الفعل بإلى. والزوج:  النوع، والكريم: النفيس في نوعه وكم: للتكثير ومن للتبعيض.
6 المراد ممن نفى الإيمان عن أكثرهم هم: أكابر مجرمي مكة إذ أكثرهم مات  كافراً أما غيرهم فندر من لم يؤمن منهم إذ دخلوا في دين الله بعد الفتح  أفواجاً.
7 الجملة تعليلية تضمنت التذكير بعزّة الله تعالى ورحمته فذوا العزة قادر  على أن ينزل عذابه بأعدائه وذو الرحمة قادر على رحمة أوليائه كما أن هناك  إشارة إلى أن تخلف العذاب اقتضته رحمته سبحانه وتعالى.**
*************************
**وَإِذْ  نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (10) قَوْمَ  فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ (11) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ  يُكَذِّبُونِ (12) وَيَضِيقُ صَدْرِي وَلَا يَنْطَلِقُ لِسَانِي فَأَرْسِلْ  إِلَى هَارُونَ (13) وَلَهُمْ عَلَيَّ ذَنْبٌ فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ  (14) قَالَ كَلَّا فَاذْهَبَا بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُسْتَمِعُونَ  (15) فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  (16) أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (17)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإذ نادى ربك: أي اذكر لقومك يا رسولنا إذ نادى ربك موسى.
أن ائت: أي بأن ائت القوم الظالمين.
ألا يتقون: ألا يخافون الله ربهم ورب آبائهم الأولين ما لهم ما دهاهم؟
ويضيق صدري: أي من تكذيبهم لي.
ولا ينطلق لساني: أي للعقدة التي به.
فأرسل إلى هرون: أي إلى أخي هرون ليكون معي في إبلاع رسالتي.
ولهم عليّ ذنب: أي ذنب القبطي الذي قتله موسى قبل خروجه إلى مدين.
قال كلا: أي قال الله تعالى له كلا أي لا يقتلونك.
فاذهبا: أنت وهرون.
إنا رسول رب العالمين: أي إليك.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {وإذ نادى ربك موسى} هذا بداية سلسة من القصص بدئت بقصه موسى  وختمت بقصة شعيب وقصها على المشركين ليشاهدوا أحداثها ويعرفوا نتائجها 
وهي دمار المكذبين وهلاكهم مهما كانت قوتهم وطالت أعمارهم قال تعالى في  خطاب رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وإذ نادى ربك موسى} أي  اذكر إذ نادي ربك موسى في ليلة باردة شاتية بالواد الأيمن من البقعة  المباركة من الشجرة {أن ائت1 القوم الظالمين قوم2 فرعون} إذ ظلموا أنفسهم  بالكفر والشرك وظلموا بني إسرائيل باضطهادهم وتعذيبهم {ألا يتقون} أي قل  لهم ألا تتقون أي يأمرهم بتقوى ربهم بالإيمان به وتوحيده وترك ظلم عباده  فالاستفهام معناه الأمر. وقوله تعالى {قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون} أي قال  موسى بعد تكليفه رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون3 فيما أخبرهم به وأدعوهم إليه،  {ويضيق صدري4} لذلك {ولا ينطلق لساني} للعقدة التي به، وعليه {فأرسل إلى  هرون} أي جبريل يبلغه أن يكون معي معيناً لي على إبلاع رسالتي، وقوله {ولهم  علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون} هذا قول موسى عليه السلام لربه تعالى شكا إليه  خوفه من قتلهم له بالنفس5 التي قتلها أيام كان بمصر قبل خروجه إلى مدين  فأجابه الرب تعالى {كلا6} أي لن يقتلوك. وأمرهما بالسير إلى فرعون فقال  {فاذهبا بآياتنا} وهي العصا واليد {إنا معكم مستمعون} أي فبلغاه ما أمرتكما  ببلاغه وإنا معكم مستمعون لما تقولان ولما يقال لكما {فأتيا فرعون فقولا  له} عند وصولكما إليه {إنا رسول7 رب العالمين} أي نحمل رسالة منه مفادها أن  ترسل معنا8 بني إسرائيل لنخرج بهم إلى أرض الشام التي وعد الله بها بني  إسرائيل هذا ما قاله موسى وهرون رسولا رب العالمين أما جواب فرعون ففي  الآيات التالية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إثبات صفة الكلام لله تعالى بندائه موسى عليه السلام.
2- لا بأس بإبداء التخوف عند الأقدام على الأمر الصعب ولا يقدح في الإيمان ولا في التوكل.
3- مشروعية طلب العون والمساعدة من المسئولين إذا كلفوا المرء بما يصعب.
__________**
(أن) تفسيرية لأنها واقعة بعد النداء وهو قول.
2 قوم فرعون: بدل من الظالمين.
3 {أن يكذبون} : الأصل: أن يكذبوني فحذفت النون الأولى للناصب وهو أن فصارت  يكذبونني ثم حذفت ياء الضمير لدلالة الكسرة عليها فصارت {يكذبون} .
4 قرأ الجمهور يضيق صدري ولا ينطلق لساني بالرفع للفعلين معاً على الاستئناف وقرىء بنصبهما لغير الجمهور.
5 المراد بالنفس: نفس القبطي واسمه فاثور.
6 {كلا} للردع والزجر عن هذا الظن.
7 لم يقل: رسولا إما لأن رسول بمعنى رسالة إنّا ذو رسالة رب العالمين وإما  لأن الرسول بمعنى الجمع كالمصادر نحو. هذا عدوي وهؤلاء عدوي، والعرب تقول:  هذان رسولي وهؤلاء رسولي.
8 قيل: أقام بنو إسرائيل في مصر أربعمائة سنة وكانوا يوم خرجوا منها ستمائة ألف.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (2)  
الحلقة (635)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 641الى صــــ 645)

**قَالَ  أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ  سِنِينَ (18) وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنتَ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ (19) قَالَ فَعَلْتُهَا إِذًا وَأَنَا مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ  (20) فَفَرَرْتُ مِنكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبَ لِي رَبِّي حُكْمًا  وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (21) وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا  عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدتَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (22)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
قال: أي قال فرعون رداً على كلام موسى في السياق السابق.
ألم نريك فينا وليداً: أي في منازلنا وليدً أي صغيراً قريباً من أيام الولادة.
ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين: أي أقمت بيننا قرابة ثلاثين سنة وكان موسى يدعى  ابن فرعون لجهل الناس به ورؤيتهم له في قصره يلبس ملابسه ويركب مراكبه.
وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت: أي قتلت الرجل القبطي.
وأنت من الكافرين: أي الجاحدين لنعمتي عليك بالتربية وعدم الاستعباد.
وأنا من الضالين: إذ لم يكن عندي يومئذ من علم ربي ورسالته ما عندي الآن.
أن عبدت بني إسرائيل: أي هل تعبيدك لبني إسرائيل يعد نعمة فتمن بها علي؟
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق والحوار الدائر بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون عليه لعائن  الرحمن فرد فرعون على موسى بما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله {قال ألم نربك1  فينا وليداً} أي أتذكر معترفاً أنا ربيناك وليداً أي صغيراً وأنت في حال  الرضاع {ولبثت فينا} أي في قصرنا مع الأسرة المالكة {سنين} ثلاثين سنة  قضيتها من عمرك في ديارنا {وفعلت فعلتك (2) } أي الشنعاء {التي فعلت} وهي  قتل موسى القبطي {وأنت من الكافرين} أي لنعمنا عليك الجاحد بها، كان هذا رد  فرعون فلنستمع إلى رد موسى عليه السلام كما أخبر به الله تعالى عنه في  قوله: {قال فعلتها إذاً} أي يومئذٍ {وأنا من الضالين} أي الجاهلين لأنه لم  يكن قد علمني ربي ما علّمني الآن وما أوحى إليّ ولا أرسلني إليكم2 رسولاً  {ففرت3 منكم لما خفتكم} من أجل قتلي النفس التي قتلت وأنا من الجاهلين  {فوهب لي ربي حكماً} أي علماً نافعاً يحكمني دون فعل ما لا ينبغي فعله  {وجعلني من المرسلين4} أي من أنبيائه ورسله إلى خلقه ثم قال له رداً على ما  امتن به فرعون بقوله: {ألم نربك فينا وليداً ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين}  فقال {وتلك5 نعمة6} أي أو تلك نعمة تمنها علي وهي {أن عبدت بني إسرائيل} أي  استعبدتهم أي اتخذتهم عبيداً لك يخدمونك تستعملهم كما تشاء كالعبيد لك ولم  تستعبدني أنا لاتخاذك إياي ولداً حسب زعمك فأين النعمة التي تمنها علي يا  فرعون، نترك رد فرعون إلى الآيات التالية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات**
1- قبح جريمة القتل عند كافة الناس مؤمنهم وكافرهم وهو أمر فطري.
2 - جواز التذكير بالإحسان لمن أنكره ولكن لا على سبيل الامتنان فإنه محبط للعمل.
3 - جواز إطلاق لفظ الضلال على الجهل كما قال تعالى {ووجدك ضالاً} كما قال موسى {وأنا من الضالين} أي الجاهلين قبل أن يعلمني ربي.
4- مشروعية الفرار من الخوف إذا لم يكن في البلد قضاء عادل، وإلا لما جاز الهرب من وجه العدالة.
__________**
1 الاستفهام للتقرير ومعناه المنّ على موسى والاحتقار له.
2 الفعلة: المرة وبالكسر: الهيئة وقرأ الجمهور {فَعلتك} وهي المرة من الفعل، وشاهد الفعلة بالكسر للهيئة قول الشاعر:
كأن مشيتها من بيت جارتها
مَرّ السحابة لا ريث ولا عجل
يذكره بقتله القبطي تخويفاً له وتهديداً.
3 كان خروج موسى من مصر إلى أن عاد إليها أحد عشر عاماً إلا أشهرا.
4 أي فررت منكم إلى أرض مدين.
5 بناء على أنه قضى ثلاثين سنة في مصر وأحد عشر عاماً خارجها فقد نبيء على رأس الأربعين وهي سنة الله تعالى في الرسل.
6 حرف الاستفهام مقدر أي: أو تلك كما هو في التفسير والاستفهام إنكاري أي  ينكر موسى على فرعون أن يكون استعباد بني إسرائيل نعمة تعدّ عليهم وهذا  التقدير أولى من قول: "إن موسى اعترف لفرعون بنعمة التربية من حيث استعبد  غيره وتركه هو لم يتعبده" ومن اعترض بأن همزة الاستفهام لا تحذف إذا لم يكن  في الكلام أم الدالة عليها محجوج بشواهد كثيرة منها قول الشاعر:
لم أنس يوم الرحيل وقفتها
وجفنها من دموعها شرق
وقولها والركاب واقفة
تركتني هكذا وتنطلق
والشاهد في قوله: تركتني إذ الأصل: أتركتني فحذفت همزة الاستفهام مع عدم (أم) .**
*****************************
**قَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (23) قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالأرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إن كُنتُم مُّوقِنِينَ (24) قَالَ لِمَنْ  حَوْلَهُ أَلا تَسْتَمِعُونَ (25) قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ  الأوَّلِينَ (26) قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ  لَمَجْنُونٌ (27) قَالَ رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (28) قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهًا غَيْرِي  لأجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ (29) قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ  مُّبِينٍ (30) قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (31)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وما رب العالمين: أي الذي قلت إنك لرسوله من أي جنس هو؟
رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما: أي خالق ومالك السموات والأرض وما بينهما.
إن كنتم موقنين: بأن السموات والأرض وما بينهما من سائر المخلوقات مخلوقة قائمة فخالقها ومالكها هو رب العالمين.
لمن حوله: أي من أشراف قومه ورجال دولته.
ألا تستمعون: أي جوابه الذي لم يطابق السؤال في نظره.
أو لو جئتك بشي مبين: أي أتسجنني ولو جئتك ببرهان وحجة على رسالتي.
فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين: أي فأت بهذا الشيء المبين إن كنت من الصادقين فيما تقول.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحوار الدائر بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون عليه  لعائن الرحمن لما قال موسى {إني في رسول رب العالمين} في أول لحوار قال  فرعون مستفسراً في عناد ومكابرة {وما رب1 العالمين} أي أيّ شيء هو أو من أي  جنس من أجناس المخلوقات فأجابه موسى بما أخبر تعالى به عنه {قال رب2  السموات والأرض وما بينهما} إي خالق السموات والأرض وخالق ما بينهما. ومالك  ذلك كله، إن كنتم موقنين بأن كل مخلوق لا بد له من خالق خلقه، وهو أمر لا  تنكره العقول. وهنا قال فرعون في استخفاف وكبرياء لمن حوله من رجال دولته  وأشراف قومه: {ألا تستمعون3} كأن ما قاله موسى أمر عجب أو مستنكر فعرف موسى  ذلك فقال {ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين} أي خالقكم وخالق آبائكم الأولين الكل  مربوب له خاضع لحكمه وتصرفه. وهوا اغتاظ فرعون فقال {إن رسولكم الذي أرسل  إليكم لمجنون} أراد أن ينال من موسى لأنه أغاظه بقوله {ربكم ورب آبائكم  الأولين} فرد موسى أيضاً قائلاً {رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما} أي رب  الكون كله {إن كنتم تعقلون} أي ما تخاطبون به ويقال لكم وفي هذا الجواب ما  يتقطع له قلب فرعون فلذا رد بما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله {قال لئن اتخذت  إلهاً غيري} أي رباً سواي {لأجعلنك من المسجونين} أي لأسجننك وأجعلك في قعر  تحت الأرض مع المسجونين. فرد موسى عليه السلام قائلا {أو لو جئتك بشيء4  مبين} أي أتسجنني ولو جئت بحجة بينة وبرهان ساطع على صدقي فيما قلت وأدعوكم  إليه؟ وهنا قال فرعون ما أخبر تعالى به {قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين}  أي فيما تدعي وتقول.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير الربوبية المقتضية للألوهية من طريق هذا الحوار ليسمع ذلك المشركون، وليعلموا أنهم مسبوقون بالشرك والكفر وأنهم ضالون.
2- سنة أهل الباطل أنهم يفجرون في الخصومة وفي الحديث "وإذا خاصم فجر"5.
3- أهل الكبر والعلو في الأرض إذا أعيتهم الحجج لجأوا إلى التهديد والوعيد واستخدام القوة.
__________**
1 لما غُلب فرعون في جداله لموسى استفهم بقوله: {فما رب العالمين} وهو  استفهام عن جنس ولم يستفهم عن رب العالمين تجاهلاً منه ومكابرة فقال: {وما  رب العالمين} وكان المطلوب أن يقول: ومن ربّ العالمين؟ ولكته العلو  والتكبر.
2 لما علم موسى جهل فرعون وتجاهله أجابه بما يلقمه الحجر ويبطل دعواه في أن الربوبية تكون لبشر أو حجر فقال: {رب السموات ... } الخ.
3 استفهم اللعين استفهام تعجّب وتهكم مستخفاً بجواب موسى قائلا {ألا  تسمعون} أي إلى قول هذا الذي زعم إبطال عقيدتكم وعقيدة آبائكم ولذا أجاب  موسى بتقرير جوابه الأول وهو مفحم مبطل لدعوى ربوبية فرعون.
4 في جواب موسى عليه السلام هذا تلطف بفرعون وطمع في إيمانه لما بهره به من الردود المحكمة والإجابات المفحمة.
5 نّص الحديث الشريف كما هو في الصحيح: "أربع مَنْ كُنَّ فيه كان منافقاً  خالصاً ومن كان فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق  حتى يدعها: إذا ائتمن خان وإذا حدث كذب وإذا عاهد غدر وإذا خاصم فجر".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (3)  
الحلقة (636)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 645الى صــــ 652)

**فَأَلْقَى  عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ (32) وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا  هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ (33) قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا  لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (34) يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ  بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ (35) قَالُوا أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ  وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (36) يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ  عَلِيمٍ (37) فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ (38)  وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ (39) لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ  السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ (40) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ  السَّحَرَةُ قَالُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا  نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ (41) قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ  الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (42)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ثعبان مبين: أي ثعبان ظاهر أنه ثعبان لا شك.
ونزع يده: أي أخرجها من جيبه بعد أن أدخلها فيه.
لساحر عليم: أي متفوق في علم السحر.
أرجه وأخاه: أي أخرّ أمرهما.
حاشرين: أي جامعين للسحرة.
سحار عليم: أي متفوق في الفن أكثر من موسى.
يوم معلوم: هو ضحى يوم الزينة عندهم.
هل أنتم مجتمعون: أي اجتمعوا كي نتبع السحرة على دينهم إن كانوا هم الغالبين.
وإنكم إذاً لمن المقربين: أي لكم الأجر وهو الجعل الذي جعل لهم وزادهم مزية القرب منه.
**معنى الآيات**
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحوار الدائر بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون عليه  لعائن الرحمن لقد تقدم في السياق أن فرعون طالب موسى بالإتيان بالآية أي  الحجة على صدق دعواه وهاهو ذا موسى عليه السلام يلقي عصاه أمام فرعون  وملائه فإذا هي ثعبان ظاهر لا شك فيه، وأخرج يده من جيبه فإذا هي بيضاء  للناظرين لا يشك في بياضها وأنه بياض خارق للعادة هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان  الأولى (32) والثانية (33) {فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان1 مبين، ونزع يده فإذا  هي2 بيضاء للناظرين} واعترف فرعون بأن ما شاهده من العصا واليد أمر خارق  للعادة ولكنه راوغ فقال {إن هذا} أي موسى {لساحر عليم} أي ذو خبرة بالسحر  وتفوق فيه قال هذا للملأ حوله كما قال تعالى عنه {قال للملأ حوله إن هذا  لساحر عليم} وقوله تعالى عنه {يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره} قال فرعون  هذا تهيجاً للملأ ليثوروا ضد موسى عليه السلام وهذا من المكر السياسي إذ  جعل القضية سياسية بحتة وأن موسى يريد الاستيلاء على الحكم والبلاد ويطرد  أهلها منها بواسطة السحر، وقال لهم كالمستشير لهم {فماذا تأمرون؟} فأشاروا  عليه بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {قالوا أرجه وأخاه} أي أخر أمرهما {وابعث في  المدائن} أي مدن المملكة رجالاً {حاشرين} أي جامعين {يأتوك} أيها الملك  {بكل سحار3 عليم} أي ذو خبرة في السحر متفوقة، وفعلاً أخذ بمشورة رجاله  {فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم} أي لموعد معلوم وهو ضحى يوم العيد عندهم  واستحثوا الناس على الحضور من كافة أنحاء البلاد وهو ما أخبر تعالى به في  قوله {قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين يأتوك بكل سحار عليم}  فجمع4 السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم، وقيل للناس هل أنتم مجتمعون لعلنا نتبع  السحرة} فنبقى على ديننا ولا نتبع موسى وأخاه على دينهما الجديد {إن كانوا}  أي السحرة {هم الغالبين} وهذا من باب الاستحثاث والتحريض على الالتفات حول  فرعون وملائه. وقوله تعالى {فلما جاء السحرة} أي من كافة أنحاء البلاد  قالوا لفرعون ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {أئن لنا لأجراً5} أي جعلاً {إن كنا  نحن الغالبين؟} فأجابهم فرعون قائلاً {نعم وإنكم إذاً لمن6 المقربين} أي  زيادة على الأجر مكافأة أخرى وهي أن تكونوا من المقربين لدينا، وفي هذا  إغراء كبير لهم على أن يبذلوا أقصى جهدهم في الانتصار على موسى عليه  السلام.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إثبات المعجزات للأنبياء كمعجزة العصا واليد لموسى عليه السلام.
2- مشروعية استشارة الأمير رجاله في الأمور ذات البال.
3- ثبوت السحر وأنه فن من فنون المعرفة وإن كان تعلمه وتعليمه محرمين.
4- إعطاء المكافأة للفائزين في المباراة وغيرها ومن ذلك السباق في الإسلام.
__________**
1 الثعبان: الحية الضخمة الطويلة،: و {مبين} بمعنى بيّن لا خفاء فيه ولا  غموض {ونزع يده} أي أخرجها من قميصه بسرعة إذ هذا ما يدل عليه لفظ النزع,  ولم يذكر المنزع منه لدلالة اللفظ عليه أي: من جيب قميصه.
2 إذا: هي الفجائية ومعنى: {للناظرين} أي: مما يقصده الناظرون لما فيه من  العجب وكان جلد موسى أسمر وكانت اليد بيضاء فكان ذلك آية أخرى.
3 {سحار} فيه وصف ثابت دال على تعاطيه للمهنة ورسوخه فيها كنجار وخياط  وبناء والوصف بعليم: فيه الحث على الإتيان بالمهرة من السحرة لعظم الموقف.
4 دلت الفاء على الفورية واللام كذلك في الميقات أي: لأول الوقت كقوله:  {الصلاة لوقتها} أي: في أول وقتها، وقوله {للناس} المراد بالناس أهل بلاده،  والاستفهام في {هل أنتم مجتمعون} للاستحثاث على الاجتماع.
5 سؤال السحرة الأجر إدلال بخبرتهم والتذكير بالحاجة إليهم لعلمهم بأن  فرعون حريص على غلبهم لموسى، وخافوا أيضاً أن يستخدمهم فرعون بدون أجر لأن  الحال حال التعبئة العامة للدفاع عن المعتقدات وأهلها فلذا شرطوا أجرهم قبل  الشروع في العمل.
6 {إذاً} أي: إذا كنتم فعلا غالبين إنّ لكم لأجراً عظيماً.**
**************************
**قَالَ  لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ (43) فَأَلْقَوْا  حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ  الْغَالِبُونَ (44) فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا  يَأْفِكُونَ (45) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ (46) قَالُوا آمَنَّا  بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (47) رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (48) قَالَ آمَنْتُمْ  لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ  السِّحْرَ فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (49)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون: أمرهم بالإلقاء توسلاً إلى ظهور الحق.
ما يأفكون: أي ما يقلبونه بتمويههم من أن حبالهم وعصيهم حيات تسعى.
رب موسى وهرون: أي لعلمهم بأن ما شاهدوه من العصا لا يأتي بواسطة السحر.
من خلاف: أي يد كل واحد اليمنى ورجله اليسرى.
ولأصلبنكم أجمعين: أي لأشدنكم بعد قطع أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف على الأخشاب.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحوار الذي دار بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون عليه لعائن  الرحمن إنه بعد إرجاء السحرة فرعون وسؤالهم له: هل لهم من أجر على مباراتهم  موسى إن هم غلبوا وبعد أن طمأنهم فرعون على الأجر والجائزة قال لهم موسى  {ألقوا1 ما أنتم ملقون} من الحبال والعصي في الميدان {فألقوا حبالهم  وعصيهم} وأقسموا بعزة فرعون إنهم هم 
الغالبون وفعلاً انقلبت الساحة كلها حيات وثعابين حتى أوجس موسى في نفسه  خيفة فأوحى إليه ربه تعالى أن ألق عصاك فألقاها فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون.  هذا معنى قوله تعالى في هذا السياق {فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة2  فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون} 3 ومعنى  تلقف ما يأفكون أي تبتلع في جوفها من طريق فمها كل ما أفكه أي كذبه وافتراه  السحرة بسحرهم من انقلاب الحبال والعصي حيات وثعابين، وقوله تعالى {وألقي  السحرة ساجدين} أي أنهم لاندهاشهم وما بهرهم من الحق ألقوا بأنفسهم على  الأرض ساجدين لله تعالى مؤمنين به، فسئلوا عن حالهم تلك فقالوا {آمنا برب  العالمين رب موسى وهرون} وهنا خاف فرعون تفلت الزمام من يده وأن يؤمن الناس  بموسى وهرون ويكفروا به فقال للسحرة: {آمنتم به قبل أن آذن لكم} بذلك أي  كيف تؤمنون بدون إذني؟ على أنه يملك ذلك منهم وهي مجرد مناورة مكشوفة، ثم  قال لهم {إنه} أي موسى {لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر} أي انه لما كان أستاذكم  تواطأتم معه على الغلب فأظهرتم أنه غلبكم، تمويهاً وتضليلاً للجماهير.. ثم  تهددهم قائلاً {فلسوف تعلمون4} عقوبتي لكم على هذا التواطؤ وهي {لأقطعن  أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف} أي أقطع من الواحد منكم يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى  {ولأصلبنكم أجمعين} فلا أبقي منكم أحداً إلا أشده على خشبة حتى يموت  مصلوباً، هل فعل فرعون ما توعد به؟ الله أعلم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-لم يبادر موسى بإلقاء عصاه أولاً لأن المسألة مسألة علم لا مسألة حرب ففي  الحرب تنفع المبادرة بافتكاك زمام المعركة، وأما في العلم فيحسن تقديم  الخصم، فإذا أظهر ما عنده كر عليه بالحجج والبراهين فأبطله وظهر الحق  وانتصر على الباطل، هذا الأسلوب الذي اتبع موسى بإلهام من ربه تعالى.
2- مظهر من مظاهر الهداية الإلهية هداية السحرة إذ هم في أول النهار سحرة كفرة وفي آخره مؤمنون بررة.
3- ما سلكه فرعون مع السحرة كله من باب المناورات السياسية الفاشلة.

__________**
1 جاء في سورة الأعراف أن السحرة عرضوا على موسى أن يلقى عصاه أو يلقوا  حبالهم وعصيهم وهنا قال لهم موسى عليه السلام {ألقوا} بناء على عرضهم ذلك.
2 يبدو أن الباء في قولهم {بعزة فرعون} هي كالباء في بسم الله للاستعانة  والتبرك لا للقسم وهذا أولى بالمقام من الحلف على شيء لا يملكه المرء وتكون  جملة: {إنا لنحن الغالبون} مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً وليست جواب قسم إلاّ  أنها حملت معنى القسم بما فيه من المؤكدات كأنهم قالوا إنا وربنا لغالبون.
3 قرأ نافع {تلقف} بتشديد القاف، والأصل: تتلقف فحذفت إحدى التائين  تخفيفاً، وقرأ حفص {تلقف} بتخفيف القاف من: لقف الشيء يلقفه لقفاً: إذ أخذه  بسرعة.
4 اللام للقسم. وبم يقسم فرعون؟ يقسم بحسب عادته في إيمانه ففد يقسم بعزّته.**
******************************  ****
**قَالُوا  لا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنقَلِبُونَ (50) إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَن  يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا أَن كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (51) وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي إِنَّكُم  مُّتَّبَعُونَ (52) فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ  (53) إِنَّ هَؤُلاء لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ (54) وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا  لَغَائِظُونَ (55) وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ (56) فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُ  م  مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (57) وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (58) كَذَلِكَ  وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (59) فَأَتْبَعُوهُم مُّشْرِقِينَ  (60)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا ضير: أي لا ضرر علينا.
لمنقلبون: أي راجعون بعد الموت وذلك يسر ولا يضر.
أن كنا أول المؤمنين: أي رجوا أن يكفر الله عنهم سيئاتهم لأنهم سبقوا بالإيمان.
أن أسر بعبادي: السري المشي ليلاً والمراد من العباد بنو إسرائيل.
إنكم متبعون: أي من قبل فرعون وجيوشه.
لشرذمة: أي طائفة من الناس.
لغائظون: أي فاعلون ما يغيظنا ويغضبنا.
حذرون: أي متيقظون مستعدون.
ومقام كريم: أي مجلس حسن كان للأمراء والوزراء.
كذلك: أي كان إخراجنا كذلك أي على تلك الصورة.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {قالوا لا ضير1} هذا قول السحرة لفرعون بعد أن هددهم وتوعدهم  {قالوا لا ضير} أي لا ضرر علينا بتقطيعك أيدينا وأرجلنا وتصليبك إيانا {إنا  إلى2 ربنا منقلبون} أي راجعون إن كل الذي تفعله معنا إنك تعجل برجوعنا إلى  ربنا وذاك أحب شيء إلينا.
وقالوا {إنا نطمع3 أن يغفر لنا ربنا خطايانا} أي ذنوبنا {إن كنا أول المؤمنين} في هذه البلاد برب العالمين رب موسى وهرون.
بعد هذا الانتصار العظيم الذي تم لموسى وهرون أوحى تعالى إلى موسى {أن أسر4  بعبادي} أي امش بهم ليلاً {إنكم متبعون} أي من قبل فرعون وجنوده. وعلم  فرعون بعزم موسى على الخروج ببني إسرائيل فأرسل في المدائن5 وكانت به مآت  المدن حاشرين من الرجال أي جامعين وكأنها تعبئة عامة. يقولون محرضين {إن  هؤلاء6} أي موسى وبني إسرائيل {لَشِرْذِمةٌ} أي طائفة أفرادها قليلون {إنهم  لنا لغائظون} أي7 لفاعلون ما ويغضبنا {وإنا} أي حكومة وشعباً {لجميع  حذرون} أي متيقظون مستعدون فهلم إلى ملاحقتهم وردهم إلى الطاعة. وعجل تعالى  بالمسرة في هذا الخبر فقال تعالى {فأخرجناهم} أي آل فرعون {من جنات وعيون  وكنوز} أي كنوز الذهب والفضة التي كانت مدفونة تحت التراب, إذ الطمس كان  على العملة فسدت وأما مخزون الذهب والفضة فما زال تحت الأرض، إذ الكنز يطلق  على المدفون تحت الأرض وإن كان شرعاً هو الكنز ما لم تؤد زكاته سواء كان  تحت الأرض أو فوقها.
وقوله تعالى {كذلك} أي إخراجنا لهم كان كذلك، {وأورثناها8} أي تلك النعم  بني إسرائيل أي بعد هلاك فرعون وجنوده أجمعين. وقوله تعالى {فأتبعوهم  مشرفين} أي فاتبع آل فرعون بنى إسرائيل أَنْفُسَهم في وقت شروق الشمس  ليردوهم ويحولوا بينهم وبين الخروج من البلاد.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- قوة الإيمان مصدر شجاعة خارقة للعادة بحيث يفرح المؤمن بالموت لأنه يوصله إلى ربه.
2- حسن الرجاء في الله والطمع في رحمته، وفضل الأسبقية في الخير.
3- مشروعية التعبئة العامة واستعمال أسلوب خاص في الحرب يهديء من مخاوف الأمة حكومة وشعباً.
4- دمار الظالمين وهلاك المسرفين في الكفر والشر والفساد.
__________**
1 الضير: مرادف الضرّ يقال: ضاره يضيره بمعنى ضرّه يضره سواء.
2 الجملة تعليلية لنفيهم الضرر عليهم.
3 لفظ الطمع يطلق ويراد به الظنّ الضعيف غالباً ويراد به الظن القوي أيضاً  كقول إبراهيم عليه السلام: {والذي أطمع أن يغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين} .
4 قرأ نافع {أن اسر} بهمزة وصل إذ هو من سَرى يسري وحركت النون لالتقاء  الساكنين. وقرأ عاصم: {أن أسرِ} بسكون أن وقطع همزة أسر لأنّه من أسرى،  وأسرى وسرى بمعنى واحد.
5 المدائن جمع مدينة وهي البلد العظيم.
6 الإشارة بهؤلاء فيه إيماء بتحقير شأن بني إسرائيل, والشرذمة الطائفة القليلة العدد.
7 الغيظ: أشد الغضب, وغائظون: اسم فاعل من: غاظه بمعنى أغاظه أي: أغضبه أشدّ الغضب.
8 يرى بعضهم أن الله أورث بني إسرائيل نعماً نظير ما كان لفرعون وقومه  بدليل آية الدخان: {وأورثناها قوماً آخرين} وبدليل أن بني إسرائيل ما رجعوا  إلى مصر بعد خروجهم منها والله أعلم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (4)  
الحلقة (637)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 652الى صــــ 657)

فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا  لَمُدْرَكُونَ (61) قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (62)  فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ  فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ (63) وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ  الْآخَرِينَ (64) وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ (65)  ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الْآخَرِينَ (66) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (67) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الرَّحِيمُ (68)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلما تراءى الجمعان: أي رأى بعضهما بعضاً لتقاربهما والجمعان جمع بني إسرائيل وجمع فرعون.
إنا لمدركون: أي قال أصحاب موسى من بني إسرائيل إنا لمدركون أي سيلحقنا فرعون وجنده.
قال كلا: أي قال موسى عليه السلام كلا أي لن يدركونا ولن يلحقوا بنا.
فانفلق: أي انشق.
فكان كل فرق كالطود: أي شق أي الجزء المنفرق والطود: الجبل.
وأزلفنا ثم الآخرين: أي قربنا هنا لك الآخرين أي فرعون وجنده.
إن في ذلك لآية: أي عظة وعبرة توجب الإيمان برب العالمين برب موسى وهرون.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا آخر قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون قال تعالى في بيان نهاية الظالمين  وفوز المؤمنين {فلما تراءى1 الجمعان} جمع موسى وجمع فرعون وتقاربا بحيث رأى  بعضهما بعضا {قال أصحاب موسى} أي بنو إسرائيل {إنا لمدركون} أي خافوا لما  رأوا جيوش فرعون تتقدم نحوهم صاحوا {إنا لمدركون} فطمأنهم موسى بقوله  {كلا2} أي لن تدركوا، وعلل ذلك بقوله {إن معي ربي سيهدين} إلى طريق نجاتي  قال تعالى {فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب} أي اضرب بعصاك البحر فضرب امتثالاً  لأمر ربه فانفلق البحر فرقتين كل فرقة3 منه كالجبل العظيم {وأزلفنا4} أي  قربنا {ثم الآخرين} أي أدنينا هناك الآخرين وهم فرعون وجيوشه {وأنجينا موسى  ومن معه} أي من بني إسرائيل {أجمعين} {ثم أغرقنا الآخرين} المعادين لبني  إسرائيل وهم فرعون وجنده. قوله تعالى {إن في ذلك} المذكور هن إهلاك فرعون  وإنجاء موسى، بني إسرائيل {لآية} أي علامة واضحة بارزة لربوبية الله  وألوهيته وقدرته وعلمه ورحمته وهي عبرة وعظة أيضاً للمعتبرين، وما كان أكثر  قومك5 يا محمد مؤمنين مع موجب الإيمان ومقتضيه لأنه سبق في علم الله أنهم  لا يؤمنون.
وقوله {وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم} أي وإن ربك يا محمد لهو الغالب على أمره  الذي لا يمانع في شيء يريده ولا يحال بين مراده الرحيم بعباده فاصبر على  دعوته وتوكل عليه فإنه ناصرك ومذل أعدائك.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- ظهور آثار الاستعباد في بني إسرائيل متجلية في خوفهم مع مشاهدة الآيات.
2- ثبوت صفة المعية الإلهية في قول موسى {إن معي ربي} إذ قال له عند إرساله {إنني معكما} .
3- ثبوت الوحي الإلهي.
4- آية انفلاق البحر من أعظم الآيات.
5- تقرير نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقصة مثل هذا القصص الذي لا يتأتى إلا بوحي خاص.
__________**
1 الترائي: تفاعل إذ هو من الجانبين كل جانب رأى الثاني.
2 ردع موسى عليه السلام بقوله كلا الظانين أن فرعون مدركهم وعلل لعدم إدراك  فرعون بقوله: {إن معي ربي سيهدين} أي: سيبين لي سبيل النجاة فنسلكه فننجوا  بإذن الله.
3 {الفرق} : القسم من الشيء المنفلق، وعليه فالفرقة: القسمة من البحر التي  كانت كالجبل العظيم. ولذا قال ابن عباس: صار البحر اثنى عشر طريقاً لكل سبط  طريق أي: لكل قبيلة من قبائل بني إسرائيل طريق خاص بها فالبحر انقسم قسمين  كان ما بين جانبيه كالفج العظيم، وفي ذلك الفج كانت طريق بني إسرائيل.
4 {أزلفنا} أي جمعنا وقربنا فرعون وملأه لإغراقهم وإهلاكهم وسميت مزدلفة  ليلة جمع: لازدلافها: أي لقربها من منى أو عرفات وسميت ليلة جمع لاجتماع  الحجاج فيها، قال الشاعر:
وكل يوم مضى أو ليلة سلفت
فيها النفوس إلى الآجال تزدلف
5 القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى رد الضمير في قوله تعالى: {وما كان أكثرهم  مؤمنين} إلى فرعون وملئه فقال: لأنه مل يؤمن من قوم فرعون إلا مؤمن آل  فرعون واسمه حزقيل وابنته آسيا امرأة فرعون ... الخ في حين أن أكثر  المفسرين على أن الخطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو وجه  العبرة من السياق.**
****************************
**وَاتْلُ  عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ (69) إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا  تَعْبُدُونَ (70) قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ أَصْنَامًا فَنَظَلُّ لَهَا عَاكِفِينَ  (71) قَالَ هَلْ يَسْمَعُونَكُمْ إِذْ تَدْعُونَ (72) أَوْ  يَنْفَعُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَضُرُّونَ (73) قَالُوا بَلْ وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا  كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (74) قَالَ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ  (75) أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُونَ (76) فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِي  إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ (77) الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ (78)  وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ (79) وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ  يَشْفِينِ (80) وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ (81) وَالَّذِي  أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ (82)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم: أي اقرأ يا رسولنا على قومك خبر إبراهيم وشأنه العظيم.
لأبيه وقومه: أي آزر والبابليين.
فنظل لها عاكفين: أي فنقيم أكثر النهار عاكفين على عبادتها.
قالوا بل وجدنا: أي لا تسمع ولا تنفع ولا تضر بل وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين فنحن تبع لهم.
فإنهم عدو لي: أي أعداء لي يوم القيامة إذا أنا عبدتهم لأنهم يتبرءون من عابديهم.
إلا رب العالمين: فإن من يعبده لا يتبرأ منه يوم القيامة بل ينجيه من النار ويكرمه بالجنة.
فهو يهدين: أي إلى ما ينجيني من العذاب ويسعدني في دنياي وأخراي.
والذي يميتني ثم يحيين: أي يميتني عند انتهاء أجلي، ثم يحييني ليوم الدين.
يوم الدين: أي يوم الجزاء والحساب وهو يوم القيامة والبعث الأخر.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية قصص إبراهيم عليه السلام والقصد منه عرض حياة إبراهيم الدعوية  على مسامع قريش قوم محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم علهم يتعظون بها فيؤمنوا  ويوحدوا فيسلموا ويسلموا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة قال تعالى {واتل عليهم  نبأ إبراهيم1} أي اقرأ على قومك من قريش خبر إبراهيم في الوقت الذي قال  لأبيه وقومه {ما تعبدون} مستفهماً إياهم ليرد على جوابهم وهو أسلوب حكيم في  الدعوة والتعليم يسألهم ويجيبهم بناء على مقتضى سؤالهم فيكون ذلك أدعى  للفهم وقبول الحق: {قالوا نعبد أصناماً} أي في صور تماثيل {فنظل لها  عاكفين2} فنقيم أكثر النهار عاكفين حولها نتقرب إليها ونتبرك بها خاشعين  خاضعين عندها. ولما سمع جوابهم وقد صدقوا فيه قال لهم {هل3 يسمعونكم إذ  تدعون} أي إذ تدعونها {أو ينفعونكم} إن طلبتم منهم منفعة {أو يضرون} إن  طلبتم منهم أن يضروا أحداً تريدون ضره أنتم؟ فأجابوا قائلين في كل ذلك لا،  لا، لا. وإنما وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون ففعلنا مثلهم اقتداءً بهم واتباعا  لطريقتهم، وهنا صارحهم إبراهيم بما يريد أن يفهموه عنه فقال {أفرأيتم ما  كنتم تعبدون أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون} الذين هم أجدادكم الذين ورث عنهم  آباؤكم هذا الشرك والباطل {فإنهم عدو لي} أي أعداء لي وذلك يوم القيامة إن  أنا عبدتهم معكم، لأن كل مَنْ عُبد من دون الله يتبرأ يوم القيامة ممن عبده  ويعلن عداوته له طلباً لنجاة نفسه من عذاب الله. وقوله {إلا رب العالمين}  فإنه لا يكون عدواً لمن عبده بل يكون ودوداً له رحيماً به. ألا فاعبدوه يا  قوم واتركوا عبادة من يكون عدواً لكم يوم القيامة!!
ثم أخذ إبراهيم يذكر ربه ويثني عليه ويمجده تعريفاً به وتذكيراً لأولئك  الجهلة المشركين فقال {الذي خلقني فهو4 يهدين} أي إلى طريق نجاتي وكمالي  وسعادتي وذلك ببيانه لي محابه لآتيها، ومساخطه لأتجنبها، {والذي هو يطعمني  ويسقين} أي يغذوني بأنواع الأطعمة ويسقيني بما خلق ويسر لي من أنواع  الأشربة من ماء ولبن وعسل، {وإذا مرضت} بأن اعتل جسمي وسقم فهولا غيره  يشفيني، {والذي يميتني} يوم يريد إماتتي عند انتهاء ما حدد لي من أجل تنتهي  به حياتي، ثم يحييني يوم البعث والنشور، {والذي أطمع أن يغفر لي خطيئتي5}  أي يسترها ويمحو أثرها من نفسي يوم الدين أي يوم الجزاء والحساب على عمل  الإنسان في هذه الدار إذ هي دار عمل والآخرة دار جزاء.
وإذا قيل ما المراد من الخطيئة التي ذكر إبراهيم لنفسه؟ فالجواب إنها  الكذبات الثلاث التي كانت لإبراهيم طوال حياته الأولى قوله {إني سقيم}  والثانية {بل فعله كبيرهم هذا} والثالثة قولي للطاغية إنه أخي ولا تقولي  إنه زوجي، هذه الكذبات التي كانت لإبراهيم فهو خائف منها ويوم القيامة لما  تطلب منه البشرية الشفاعة عند ربها يذكر هذه الكذبات ويقول إنما أنا من  وراء وراء فاذهبوا إلى موسى.
ألا فليتعظ المؤمنون الذين كذبهم لا يعد كثرة!!
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بذكر هذا القصص.
2- تقرير التوحيد بالحوار الذي دار بين إبراهيم إمام الموحدين وقومه المشركين.
3- بيان أن كل من عبد معبود غير الله تعالى سيكون له عدواً لدوداً يوم القيامة.
4- بيان أن العكوف على الأضرحة والتمرغ في تربتها وطلب الشفاء منها شرك.
5- بيان الأسلوب الحكيم في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى من طريق السؤال والجواب.
__________**
1 {نبأ إبراهيم} قصته مع قومه والهمزة الثانية تخفف وهو أجود من تحقيقها.  نبأ إبراهيم أو نبأ إبراهيم، والمقصود من تلاوة هذه القصة طلب هداية قريش  إلى الحق بإسماعهم أخبار الأولين ومشاهدة ما دار من جدال بين الرسل وأممهم.
2 {فنظل} هذا اللفظ يدل أنهم يقضون فترة طويلة من النهار عاكفين حولها  لعبادتها وأما في الليل فيعبدون الكواكب لمشاهدتها والتماثيل إنما هي صور  لها فإذا غابت عبدوا صورها بالنهار.
3 أراد أي إبراهيم بقوله: {هل يسمعونكم} فتح باب المجادلة ليصل إلى إقناعهم  إن شاء الله ذاك, وليست هذه أول محاجة بل حاجه إبراهيم أباه على انفراد  وحاجه هذه المرة مع قومه ولا شك أن الحجاج دام سنوات فما ذكر هنا غير ما  ذكر في الصافات والأنبياء ومريم.
4 حذفت الياء في (يهدين) و (يسقين) و (يشفين) و (يحيين) لأن الحذف في رؤوس الآي حسن لتتفق كلهما.
5 روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت يا رسول الله إن ابن جدعان كان في  الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذلك نافعه؟ "قال: لا إنّه لم يقل  يوماً ربّ اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (5)  
الحلقة (638)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 657الى صــــ 661)

رَبِّ  هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَلْ لِي  لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ  النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86)  وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا  بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)  وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (90) وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ  لِلْغَاوِينَ (91) وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ (92)  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ هَلْ يَنْصُرُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ (93) 

شرح الكلمات:
رب هب لي حكماً: أي يا رب أعطني من فضلك حكماً أي علماً نافعاً وارزقني العمل به.
وألحقني بالصالحين: لأعمل عملهم في الدنيا وأكون معهم في الدار الآخرة.
واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين: أي اجعل لي ذكراً حسناً أذكر به فيمن يأتي بعدي.
واغفر لأبي: كان هذا منه قبل أن يتبين له أنه عدو لله.
ولا تخزني يوم يبعثون: أي لا تفضحني.
بقلب سليم: أي من الشرك والنفاق.
وأزلفت الجنة: أي أدنيت وقربت للمتقين.
وبرزت الجحيم للغاوين: أي أظهرت وجليت للغاوين
هل ينصرونكم: أي بِدَفْع العذاب عنكم.
معنى الآيات:
هذا آخر قصص إبراهيم وخاتمته لما ذكر إبراهيم قومه ووعظهم رفع يديه إلى ربه  يسأله ويتضرع إليه فقال {رب هب لي حكماً} أي علماً نافعاً يمنعني من فعل  ما يسخطك عني ويدفعني إلى فعل ما يرضيك عني، {وألحقني بالصالحين} في  أعمالهم الخيرية في الدنيا وبمرافقتهم في الجنة1 {واجعل لي لسان2 صدق في  الآخرين} أي اجعل لي ذكراً حسناً أذكر به فيمن يأتي من عبادك المؤمنين،  {واجعلني3 من ورثة جنة النعيم} الذين يرثونها بالإيمان والتقوى بعد فضلك  عليهم ورحمتك بهم، {واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين} أي الجاهلين بك وبمحابك  ومكارهك فما عبدوك ولا تقربوا إليك. وكان هذا من إبراهيم قبل العلم بأن  أباه عدو لله حيث سبق له ذلك أزلاً، إذ قد تبرأ منه بعد أن علم ذلك وقوله  {ولا تخزني} أي لا تذلني {يوم يبعثون} أي من قبورهم للحساب والجزاء على  أعمالهم {يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون} وهو يوم القيامة {إلا من أتى الله  بقلب4 سليم} أي لكن من أتى الله أي جاءه يوم القيامة وقلبه سليم من الشرك  والنفاق فهذا ينفعه عمله الصالح لخلوه مما يحبطه وهو الشرك والكفر الظاهر  والباطن وقوله تعالى {وأزلفت الجنة} أي قربت وأدنيت للمتقين الله ربهم فلم  يشركوا به في عبادته ولم يجاهروا بمعاصيه، {وبرزت الجحيم5} أي أظهرت  وارتفعت {للغاوين} أي أهل الغواية والضلالة في الدنيا من المشركين  والمسرفين في الإجرام والشر والفساد {وقيل لهم} أي سئلوا في عرصات القيامة  {أين ما كنتم تعبدون من دون الله} ؟ أروناهم {هل ينصرونكم} مما أنتم فيه  فيدفعون عنكم العذاب، {أو ينتصرون} لأنفسهم فيدفعون عنها العذاب إن كانوا  من أهل النار لأنهم رضوا بأن يعبدوا ودعوا الناس إلى عبادتهم كالشياطين  والمجرمين من الإنس والجن.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان أن الجنة تورث ويذكر تعالى سبب إرثها وهو التقوى في قوله {تلك الجنة6 لتي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقياً}
2- مشروعية الاستغفار للوالدين إن ماتا على التوحيد.
3- بطلان الانتفاع يوم القيامة بغير الإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد فضل الله ورحمته.
4- الترغيب في التقوى والتحذير من الغواية.
__________
1 وفي أعالي الدرجات.
2 وقد استجاب الله تعالى له حيث اجتمع أهل الأديان على الثناء عليه  والانتساب إلى ملته وإن كانوا مبطلين لما خالطهم من الشرك وها هي ذي أمة  الإسلام لا تُصلي صلاة إلاّ وتصلي عليه وعلى آله فهذا ذكر حسن خالد وثناء  عطر باق قال مالك: لا بأس أن يحب المرء أن يثني عليه صالحاً ويُرى في عمل  الصالحين إذا قصد به وجه الله تعالى لهذه الآية وغيرها نحو: {سيجعل لهم  الرحمن وداً} {وألقيت عليك محبة مني} .
3 في هذا ردّ على من زعم أنه لا يسأل الله جنة ولا يستجيره من النار.
4 السليم من الشك والشرك وأمراض الكبر والحسد والعجب والغل ولأنه إذا سلم  القلب سلمت الجوارح لحديث: "ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله  وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب" من الصحيح.
5 أي: تظهر جهنم لأهلها قبل أن يدخلوها حتى يستشعروا الروع والحزن كما  يستشعر أهل الجنة المسرة والفرح قبل دخولها. إذ الجنة تزلف والجحيم تبرز,  وهذا في عرصات القيامة.
6 لآية من سورة مريم عليها السلام.
*****************************
فَكُبْكِبُوا  فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ (94) وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ (95)  قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ (96) تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي  ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (97) إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (98) وَمَا  أَضَلَّنَا إِلَّا الْمُجْرِمُونَ (99) فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ (100)  وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ (101) فَلَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (102) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ (103) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (104) 
شرح الكلمات
فكبكبوا فيها: أي ألقوا على وجوههم في جهنم ودحرجوا فيها حتى انتهوا إلى قعرها.
والغاوون: جمع غاوٍ وهو الفاسد القلب المدنس الروح من الشرك والمعاصي.
وجنود إبليس: أي أتباعه وأنصاره وأعوانه من الإنس والجن.
إذ نسويكم برب العالمين: أي في العبادة فعبدناكم كما يعبد الله جل جلاله.
ولا صديق حميم: أي يهمه أمرنا وتنفعنا صداقته نحتمى به من أن نعذب.
فلو أن لنا كرة: أي رجعة إلى الدنيا لنؤمن ونوحد ونعبد ربنا بما شرع لنا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {فكبكبوا} 1 ب عد ذلك الاستفهام التوبيخي التقريعي الذي تقدم في  قوله تعالى {وقيل لهم أين ما كنتم تعبدون من دون الله هل ينصرونكم أو  ينتصرون} ؟ وفشلوا في الجواب ولم يجيدوه إذ هو غير ممكن فأخبر تعالى عنهم  بأنهم كبكبوا في جهنم - أي كبوا على وجوههم ودحرجوا فيها هم والغاوون جمع  غاوٍ أي فاسد العقيدة والعمل وجنود إبليس أجمعون من أتباع الشيطان وأعوانه  من دعاة الشرك والمعاصي والجريمة في الأرض من الإنس والجن قوله تعالى  {قالوا وهم2 فيها يختصمون} أي وهم في جهنم يختصمون كل واحد يحمل الثاني  التبعة والمسؤولية فقال المشركون لمن أشركوا بهم {تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال  مبين} أي ظاهر بين لا يختلف فيه، وذلك {إذ نسويكم برب العالمين} عز وجل  فنعبدكم معه، {وما أضلنا إلا المجرمون} وهم دعاة الشرك والشر والضلال الذين  أجرموا على أنفسهم فأفسدوها، وأجرموا علينا فأفسدوا نفوسنا بالشرك  والمعاصي، وقوله تعالى {فما لنا من شافعين ولا صديق حميم} هذا قولهم أيضاً  قرروا فيه حقيقة أخرى وهي أنه ليس لهم في هذا اليوم من شافعين يشفعون لهم  عند الله تعالى لا من الملائكة ولا من الإنس والجن إذ لا شفاعة تنفع من مات  على الشرك والكفر، وقولهم ولا صديق حميم أي وليس لنا أي من صديق حميم  تنفعنا صداقته وولايته.
وقالوا متمنين بعد اليأس من وجود شافعين {فلو أنّ لنا كرة4} أي رجعة إلى  دار الدنيا {فنكون من المؤمنين} فنؤمن ونوحد ونتبع الرسل. وهذا آخر ما أخبر  تعالى به عنهم من كلامهم في جهنم
وقوله تعالى {إن في5 ذلك} أي المذكور من كبكبة المشركين والغاوين وجنود  إبليس أجمعين في جهنم وخصومتهم فيها وما قالوا وتمنوه وحرمانهم من الشفاعة  وخلودهم في النار {لآية} أي لعبرة لمن يعتبر بغيره، {وما كان أكثرهم  مؤمنين} ولم يكن أكثر قومك يا رسولنا مؤمنين وإلا لانتفعوا بهذه العبر  فآمنوا ووحدوا وأسلموا {وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم} أي الغالب على أمره  يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد الرحيم بعباده إن أنابوا إليه وأخلصوا العبادة  له يكرمهم في جواره في جنات النعيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير أن دعاة الزنى والربا والخرافة والشركيات من الناس هم من جند إبليس.
2- تقرير أن المجرمين هم الذين أفسدوا نفوسهم ونفوس غيرهم بدعوتهم إلى الضلال وحملهم على المعاصي.
3- تقرير أن الشفاعة لن تكون لمن مات على الشرك والكفر.
4- لا تنفع العبر والمواعظ والآيات في هداية قوم كتب الله أزلاً شقاءهم وعلم منهم أنهم لا يؤمنون فكتب ذلك عليهم.
__________
1 {كبكبوا} أي: كبوا فيها كباً بعد كب لأنّ كبكبوا مضاعف: كبوا بالتكرير نحو: كفكف الدمع أي: كفّه مرة بعد مرة.
2 من الجائز أن يكون هذا من كلام إبراهيم إلاّ أن كونه من كلام الله تعالى  موعظة لأمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أولى وقد استظهره ابن  عطية رحمه الله تعالى وجملة {وهم فيها يختصمون} حالية، وجملة تالله الخ  مقول القول.
(إذ) ظرفية وليست تعليلية أي: الوقت الذي كنا نسويكم برب العالمين، وهذا  الكلام منهم كلام متندم حزن على ما فاته وصدر منه كقول أبي بكر وقد أمسك  بلسانه وقال له: أنت أوردتني الموارد وكقوله: يا لسان قل خيراً تغنم واسكت  عن شرّ تسلم.
4 {لو} حرف تمن وأصلها: لو الشرطية لكنها تنوسي منها معنى الشرط إذ المراد:  لو رجعنا إلى الدنيا لأمنا وعملنا صالحاً ولما لم يقصد تعليق الامتناع على  الامتناع تمحضت لو للتمني.
5 هذا تكرر ثالث لهذه الجملة تعداداً على المشركين وتسجيلاً لتصميمهم على الشرك والتكذيب بالنبوة والبعث.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (6)  
الحلقة (639)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 661الى صــــ 665)

كَذَّبَتْ  قَوْمُ نُوحٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (105) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ نُوحٌ  أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (106) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (107) فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (108) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ  أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (109) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُونِ (110) قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ وَاتَّبَعَكَ الْأَرْذَلُونَ  (111) قَالَ وَمَا عِلْمِي بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (112) إِنْ  حِسَابُهُمْ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّي لَوْ تَشْعُرُونَ (113) وَمَا أَنَا  بِطَارِدِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (114) 

شرح الكلمات:
كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين: قوم نوح الأمة التي بعث فيها، والمراد من المرسلين نوح عليه السلام
أخوهم نوح: أي في النسب.
ألا تتقون: أي اتقوا الله ربكم فلا تعصوه بالشرك والمعاصي.
رسول أمين: أي على مما أمرني ربي بإبلاغه إليكم.
من أجر: أي لا أسألكم على إبلاغ رسالة الله أجرة مقابل البلاغ.
أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون: أي كيف نتبعك على ما تدعونا إليه وقد اتبعك أراذل الناس أي سفلتهم وأهل الخسة فيهم.
إن حسابهم إلا على ربي: أي ما حسابهم إلا على ربي.
معنى الآيات:
هذه بداية قصص نوح عليه السلام فقال تعالى {كذبت قوم نوح4} أي بما جاءهم به  نوح من الأمر بالتوحيد وترك الشرك {إذ قال لهم أخوهم} أي في النسب5 {نوح  ألا تتقون} أي عقاب الله وأنتم تشركون به، وتكذبون رسوله {إني لكم رسول  أمين} على ما أبلغكم من وحي الله تعالى فاتقوا الله بترك الشرك وأطيعوني  فيما أدعوكم إليه وآمركم به {وما أسألكم عليه من أجر} أي على البلاغ من أجر  أتقاضاه منكم مقابل ما أبلغكم من رسالة ربكم. {إن أجرى إلا على الله} إذ  هو الذي كلفني {فاتقوا الله} أي خافوا عقابه أن يحل بكم وأنتم تكفرون به  وتكذبون برسوله وأطيعون فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه. بعد هذا الذي أمرهم به  وكرره عليهم من تقوى الله وطاعة لرسوله كان جوابهم ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم  في قوله: {قالوا أنؤمن لك} أي أنصدقك ونتابعك على ما جئت به من الدين  {واتبعك الأرذلون6} أي سفلة الناس وأخساؤهم؟.
فأجابهم نوح بقوله {وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون} فيما يعملونه بعيدين عني من  الباطن أو الظاهر أنا لا أعلمه ولا أسأل عنه ولا أحاسب عليه، {إن حسابهم1  إلا على ربي} هو الذي يحاسبهم ويجزيهم لو تشعرون بهذه الحقيقة لما عبتموهم  لي وحملتموني مسئولية عملهم {وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين2} أي من حولي، {إن أنا  إلا نذير3 مبين} فلست بجبار ولا ذي سلطان فأطرد الناس وظيفتي أنى أنذر  الناس عاقبة الكفر والمعاصي ليقلعوا عن ذلك فينجوا من عذاب الله ويسلموا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن من كذب رسولاً فكأنما كذب كل الرسل وذلك باعتبار أن دعوتهم  واحدة وهي أن يُعْبَدَ الله وحده بما شرع للناس من عبادات تطهرهم وتزكيهم.
2- إثبات أخوة النسب، ولا تعارض بينها وبين أخوة الدين.
3- عدم جواز أخذ أجرة على دعوة الله تعالى. ووجوب إبلاغها مجانا.
4- وجوب التقوى لله تعالى، وطاعة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- لا يجوز طرد الفقراء من مجالس العلم ليجلس مجالسهم الأغنياء وأهل الجاه.
__________
1 {كذبت قوم نوح} أنّث الفعل إرادة جماعة قوم نوح ونظيره: {قالت الأعراب} .
2 وأخوّة مجانسة أو هو من باب قول العرب: يا أخا بني تميم: يريدون: يا واحداً منهم، قال الشاعر:
لا يسألون أخاهم حين يندبهم
في النائبات على ما قال برهاناً
3 جمع التكسير: {أراذل} والأنثى: الرذلى والجمع: الرُّذل، وجملة: {واتبعك} حالية، وفيها إضمار قد أي: وقد اتبعك.
4 قيل لسفيان: إنّ امرأة زنت وقتلت ولدها وهي مسلمة هل يقطع لها بالنار؟ فقال: "إن حسابهم إلا على ربي لو تشعرون} .
5 ظاهر الكلام أنهم طلبوا منه طرد الضعفاء من المؤمنين كما فعلت قريش.
6 جملة: {إن أنا إلا نذير} استئناف في معنى التعليل لعدم طردهم والقصر في الجملة إضافي قصر موصوف على صفة.
****************************
إِنْ  أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (115) قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ  يَانُوحُ لَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمَرْجُومِينَ (116) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ  قَوْمِي كَذَّبُونِ (117) فَافْتَحْ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُمْ فَتْحًا  وَنَجِّنِي وَمَنْ مَعِيَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (118) فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ  وَمَنْ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ (119) ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا بَعْدُ  الْبَاقِينَ (120) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ (121) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (122) 

شرح الكلمات:
لئن لم تنته: أي عن دعِِوتنا إلى ترك آلهتنا وعبادة إلهك وحده.
من المرجومين: أي المقتولين رجماً بالحجارة.
فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحاً: أي أحكم بيني وبينهم حكماً بأن تهلكهم وتنجيني ومن معي من المؤمنين.
في الفلك المشحون1: أي المملوء بالركاب وأزواج المخلوقات الأخرى.
بعد الباقين: أي بعد إنجائنا نوحاً والمؤمنين بركوبهم في السفينة أغرقنا الكافرين إذ إغراقهم كان بعد نجاة المؤمنين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحوار الدائر بين نوح وقومه إنه لما دعاهم إلى التوحيد  وكرر عليهم الدعوة وأفحمهم في مواطن كثيرة وأعيتهم الحجج لجأوا إلى التهديد  والوعيد فقالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {قالوا لئن لم تنته يا نوح}  أي قسماً بآلهتنا لئن لم تنته يا نوح من تسفيهنا وسب آلهتنا ومطالبتنا  بترك عبادتها {لتكونن من المرجومين2} أي لنقتلنك رمياً بالحجارة. وهنا وبعد  دعوة دامت ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً رفع نوح شكواه إلى الله قائلا: {رب إن  قومي3 كذبون فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحاًْ} أي أحكم بيننا وافصل في قضية وجودنا  مع بعضنا بعضا فأهلكهم {ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين} قال تعالى {فأنجيناه  ومن معه في الفلك المشحون} أي المملوء بأنواع الحيوانات {ثم أغرقنا4 بعد  الباقين} أي بعد إنجائنا نوحاً ومن معه من المؤمنين بأن ركبوا في الفلك وما  زال الماء يرتفع النازل من السماء والنابع من الأرض حتى غرق كل من على  الأرض والجبال ولم ينج أحد إلا نوح وأصحاب السفينة، قال تعالى {إن في ذلك}  أي المذكور من الصراع الذي دار بين التوحيد والشرك وفي عاقبة التوحيد وهي  نجاة أهله والشرك وهي دمار أهله {لآية} أي عبرة5. ولكن أهل مكة لم يعتبروا  {وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين6} لما سبق في علم الله تعالى من عدم إيمانهم إذاً  فلا تحزن عليهم. {وإن ربك} أيها الرسول الكريم لهو لا غيره العزيز الغالب  الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده فإنه لا يعذبه بل يرحمه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة أن الظلمة والطغاة إذا أعيتهم الحجج يلجأون إلى القوة.
2- جواز الاستنصار بالله تعالى وطلب الفتح بين المظلوم والظالمين.
3- سرعة استجابة الله تعالى لعبده نوح وذلك لصبره قروناً طويلة فلما انتهى صبره ورفع شكاته إلى ربه أجابه فوراً فأنجاه وأهلك أعداءه.
__________
1 الشحن: ملء السفينة بالناس والدواب وغيرهم ولم يقل: المشحونة بل قال. {المشحون} لأنه هنا واحد لا جمع.
2 كل لفظ {رجم} في القران معناه القتل رمياً بالحجارة إلا قوله: {لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك} فإنه بمعنى لأسبنّك وأشتمنّك.
3 هذه الجملة قالها تمهيداً للدعاء عليهم.
4 ثم: للتراخي الرتبي في الإخبار لأن إغراق أمة كاملة أعظم دلالة على عظيم القدرة من إنجاء طائفة من الناس.
5 وجه العبرة أن الله تعالى أنجى الموحدين وأهلك المشركين بعد أن أبلغ نوح  رسالته بصبر واحتساب لا نظير لهما إذ دعا وبلغ وأوذي وصبر وصابر ألف سنة  إلا خمسين عاماً.
6 سبق أن ذكرت أن المراد بمن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون هم أكابر مجرمي مكة وعلى  رأسهم المستهزئون وهدا من إطلاق العام وإرادة الخاص لأن الذين آمنوا  وأسلموا أكثر ممن ماتوا على الكفر أو نفي الإيمان مقيد بزمن معين لا  يتعداه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (7)  
الحلقة (640)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 665الى صــــ 669)

كَذَّبَتْ  عَادٌ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (123) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ هُودٌ أَلا  تَتَّقُونَ (124) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (125) فَاتَّقُوا اللهَ  وَأَطِيعُونِ (126) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ  إِلا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (127) أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً  تَعْبَثُونَ (128) وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ (129)  وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُم بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ (130) فَاتَّقُوا اللهَ  وَأَطِيعُونِ (131)
شرح الكلمات:
كذبت عاد: عاد اسم أبي القبيلة وسميت القبيلة به.
أخوهم هود: أخوهم في النسب.
فاتقوا الله: أي خافوا عقابه فلا تشركوا به شيئاً.
أتبنون بكل ريع: أي مكان عال مرتفع.
آية: أي قصراً مشيداً عالياً مرتفعاً.
تعبثون: أي ببنيانكم حيث تبنون مالا تسكنون.
وتتخذون مصانع: أي حصوناً منيعة وقصوراً رفيعة.
لعلكم تخلدون: أي كأنكم تأملون الخلود في الأرض وترجونه.
وإذا بطشتم: أي أخذتم أحداً سطوتم عليه بعنف وشدة.
جبارين: أي عتاة متسلطين.
معنى الآيات:
هذه بداية قصص هود عليه السلام يقول تعالى {كذبت عاد1} أي قبيلة عاد  {المرسلين} أي رسول الله هوداً، {إذ قال لهم أخوهم هود ألا تتقون2} أي ألا  تتقون عقاب الله بترككم الشرك والمعاصي بمعنى اتقوا الله ربكم فلا تشركوا  به، وقوله {إني لكم رسول أمين} يخبرهم بأنه رسول الله إليهم يبلغهم عن الله  أمر ونهيه وأنه أمين على ذلك فلا يزيد ولا ينقص فيما أمره ربه بإبلاغه  إليهم، وعليه {فاتقوا3 الله وأطيعون} أي بوصفي رسول الله إليكم فإن طاعتي  واجبة عليكم حتى أبلغكم ما أرسلت به إليكم.
وقوله {وما أسألكم عليه من أجر} أي على إبلاغ رسالتي إليكم من أجر أي من أي  أجر كان. ولو قل {إن أجري} أي ما أجري إلا على رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى  إذ هو الذي أرسلني وكلفني فهو الذي أرجو أن يثيبني على حمل رسالتي إليكم  وإبلاغها إياكم. وعليه فاتقوا الله أي خافوا عقابه بترك الشرك به والمعاصي  وأطيعوني بقبول ما أبلغكم به لتكملوا وتسعدوا.
وقوله: {أتبنون بكل ريع4 آية تعبثون} ينكر هود على قومه إنهماكهم في الدنيا  وانشغالهم بما لا يعني وإعراضهم عما يعنيهم فيقول لهم كالمنكر عليهم  أتبنون بكل ريع أي مكان عال مرتفع آية أي قصراً مشيداً آية في ارتفاعه  وعلوه. تعبثون حيث لا تسكنون فيما تبنون فهو لمجرد اللهو والعبث وقوله  {وتتخذون مصانع} وهي مبان عالية كالحصون أو خزانات الماء أو الحصون {لعلكم  تخلدون5} أي كيما تخلدون، وما أنتم بخالدين، وإنما مقامكم فيها قليل. وقوله  {وإذا بطشتم6 بطشتم جبارين} أي إذا سطوتم على أحد تسطون عليه سطو العتاة  الجبارين فتأخذون بعنف7 وشدة بلا رحمة ولا رفق {فاتقوا الله} يا قوم فخافوا  عقابه وأليم عذابه، {وأطيعون} فيما أدعوكم إليه وأبلغكموه عن ربي فإن ذلك  خير لكم من الإعراض والتمادي في الباطل.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات
1- الأمر بالتقوى من النصح للمأمور بها، لأن النجاة والفوز لا يتمان للعبد إلا عليها.
2- الرسل أمناء على ما يحملون وما يبلغون الناس.
3-حرمة أخذ الأجرة على بيان الشرع والدعوة إلى ذلك.
4- ينبغي للعبد أن لا يسرف فيبني مالا يسكن ويد خرما لا يأكل.
5- استنكار العنف والشدة في الأخذ وعند المؤاخذة.
__________
1 جملة مستأنفة استئناف انتقال لعرض الأحداث التاريخية تسلية للرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وموعظة وذكرى لغيره، وعاد بمعنى القبيلة فلذا  أنّث الفعل معها، وكانت منازل عاد وديارهم ما بين عُمان وحضر موت شرقاً  وغرباً ومتغلغلة في الشمال إلى الرمال وهي الأحقاف.
2 الاستفهام معناه الأمر والحض على التقوى التي هي خوف من الله تعالى يحمل على الإيمان به وعبادته وترك عبادة ما سواه.
3 الفاء: للتفريع فالجملة متفرعة عن جملة (إني لكم رسول أمين) أي: فينادى  إني رسول أمين فاتبعوا ما أقول لكم {واتقوا الله وأطيعون} وحذفت الياء من،  {فاتقون} مراعاة لرؤوس الآي.
4 الرّيع: المكان المرتفع أو الطريق الفج بين الجبيلين، والآية العلامة:  الدالة على الطريق والمراد: بناء عالٍ هو آية في الفنّ المعماري.
5 في الجمل الثلاثة تبنون وتتخدرون ولعلكم تلخدون توبيخ لهم على هذا السلوك وإنكار عليهم.
6 البطش: السطوة والأخذ بعنف، والجبار: القتال في غير حق والمتسلط العاتي.
7 ويدل على قوتهم وشدّتهم قولهم: {من أشدّ منا قوة} من سورة فصّلت وكان العرب ينسبون الشيء القوي إلى عاد فيقولون: هذا عادي.
******************************  *****
وَاتَّقُوا  الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُمْ بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ (132) أَمَدَّكُمْ بِأَنْعَامٍ  وَبَنِينَ (133) وَجَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (134) إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ  عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (135) قَالُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَوَعَظْتَ أَمْ  لَمْ تَكُنْ مِنَ الْوَاعِظِينَ (136) إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا خُلُقُ  الْأَوَّلِينَ (137) وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُعَذَّبِينَ (138) فَكَذَّبُوهُ  فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ (139) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (140) 
شرح الكلمات:
أمدكم: أي أعطاكم منعماً عليكم.
بأنعام: هي الإبل والبقر والغنم.
عذاب يوم عظيم: هو يوم هلاكهم في الدنيا ويوم بعثهم يوم القيامة.
س واء علينا: أي مستوٍ عندنا وعظك وعدمه فأنا لا نطيعك.
إن هذا إلا خلق الأولين1: أي ما هذا الذي تعظنا فيه من البناء وغيره إلا دأب وعادة الأولين فنحن على طريقتهم، وما نحن بمعذبين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في الحوار الذي دار بين نبي الله هود عليه السلام  وبين قومه المشركين إذ أمرهم بالتقوى وبطاعته وأمرهم أيضاً بتقوى الله الذي  أمدهم أي أنعم عليهم بما يعلمونه من أنواع النعم فإن طاعة المنعم شكر له  على إنعامه ومعصيته كفر لإنعامه فقال {واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون2} وبين  ذلك بقوله {أمدكم بأنعام} أي مواشي من إبل وبقر وغنم {وبنين} أي أولاد  ذكور وإناث وجنات أي بساتين {وعيون} لسقيها وسقيكم وتطهيركم3، ثم قال لهم  في إشفاق عليهم {إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم} إن أنتم أصررتم على الشرك  والمعاصي وقد يكون عذاباً في الدنيا وعذاباً في الآخرة، وقد عذبوا في  الدنيا بإهلاكهم ويعذبون في الآخرة لأنهم ماتوا كفاراً مشركين عصا ة  مجرمين، كان هذا ما وعظهم به نبيهم هود عليه السلام، وكان ردهم على وعظه ما  أخبر تعالى به في قوله {قالوا سواء علينا أو عظمت أم لم تكن من الواعظين}  أي مستوٍ عندنا وعظك أي تخويفك وتذكيرك وعدمه فما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن  قولك، وما نحن لك بمؤمنين وقالوا {إن هذا} الذي نحن عليه من البناء  والإشادة وعبادة آلهتنا {إلا خلق الأولين4} أي دأب وعادة من سبقنا من  الناس، وما نحن بمعذبين عليه قال تعالى مخبراً عن نتيجة ذلك الحوار وتلك  الدعوة التي قام بها نبي الله هود {فكذبوه} أي كذبوا هوداً فيما جاءهم به  ودعاهم إليه وحذرهم منه، {فأهلكناهم5} أي بتكذيبهم وإعراضهم {إن في ذلك}  الإهلاك للمكذبين عبرة لقومك يا محمد لو كانوا يعتبرون {وما كان أكثرهم  مؤمنين} لما سبق في علم الله من عدم إيمانهم فلذا لم تنفعهم المواعظ  والعبر، وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم فقد أخذ الجبابرة العتاة فأنزل بهم  نقمته وأذاقهم مر عذابه، ورحم أولياءه فأنجاهم وأهلك أعداءهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تنويع أسلوب الدعوة وتذكير الجاحدين بما هو محسوس لديهم مرأي لهم.
2- التخويف من عذاب الله والتحذير من عاقبة عصيانه من أساليب الدعوة.
3- بيان سنة الناس في التقليد وإتباع آبائهم وإن كانوا ضلالاً جاهلين.
4- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث إذ هو المقصود من هذا القصص.
__________
1 قرأ الجمهور (خُلق) بضم كل من الخاء واللام وهو بمعنى السجية المتمكنة في  النفس الباعثة على عمل ما يناسبها ويقال له: القوى النفسية وقراً غير  الجمهور (خَلق) بفتح الخاء وسكون اللام وهر بمعنى الاختلاق والكذب أي: ما  تقوله لنا إنما هو كذب واختلاق.
2 أي: من الخيرات ثم فسرها بقوله: {أمدكم بأنعام وبنين وجنات وعيون} .
3 فهو الذي يحب أن يعبد فيذكر ويُشكر ولا يكفر.
4 اختلف في تحديد معنى قولهم: {إن هذا إلا خلق الأولين} بفتح الخاء وإسكان  اللام أي: اختلاقهم وكذبهم ومن قرأ (خُلُق) بضم الخاء واللام معناه عاداتهم  لأن الخلق يطلق على الدين والطبع والمروءة، وما في التفسير أولى بتوجيه  الآية.
5 أي: بريح صرصر سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما. (من سورة الحاقة) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (8)  
الحلقة (641)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 669الى صــــ 673)

**كَذَّبَتْ  ثَمُودُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (141) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ صَالِحٌ أَلَا  تَتَّقُونَ (142) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (143) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُونِ (144) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ  إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (145) أَتُتْرَكُونَ فِي مَا هَاهُنَا  آمِنِينَ (146) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (147) وَزُرُوعٍ وَنَخْلٍ طَلْعُهَا  هَضِيمٌ (148) وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا فَارِهِينَ (149)  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (150) وَلَا تُطِيعُوا أَمْرَ  الْمُسْرِفِينَ (151) الَّذِينَ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا  يُصْلِحُونَ (152)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
كذبت ثمود المرسلين: أي كذبت قبيلة ثمود نبيّها صالحاً.
فيما هاهنا آمنين: أي من الخيرات والنعم غير خائفين من أحد.
طلعها هضيم: أي طلع النخلة لين ناعم ما دام في كُفرَّاه أي غطاؤه الذي عليه.
وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتاً: أي تنجرون بآلات النحت الصخور في الجبل وتتخذون منها بيوتاً.
فرهين: أي حذقين من جهة وبطرين متكبرين مغترين بصنيعكم من جهة أخرى.
وأطيعون: أي فيما أمرتكم به.
المسرفين: أي في الشر والفساد بالكفر والعناد.
الذين يفسدون في الأرض: أي بارتكاب الذنوب العظام فيها.
ولا يصلحون فيها: أي بفعل الطاعات والقربات.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية قصص نبي الله صالح عليه السلام قال تعالى {كذبت1 ثمود المرسلين}  أي جحدت قبيلة ثمود ما جاءها به رسولها صالح، {إذ قال لهم أخوهم} في النسب  لا في الدين إذ هو مؤمن وهم كافرون {ألا تتقون2} أي يحضهم على التقوى  ويأمرهم بها لأن فيها نجاتهم والمراد من التقوى اتقاء عذاب الله بالإيمان  به وتوحيده وطاعته وطاعة رسوله
وقوله {إني لكم رسول أمين} يعلمهم بأنه مرسل من قبل الله تعالى إليهم أمين  على رسالة الله وما تحمله من العلم والبيان والهدى إليهم. {فاتقوا الله  وأطيعون} كرر الأمر بالتقوى وبطاعته إذ هما معظم رسالته ومَتَى حقّقها  المرسل إليهم اهتدوا وأفلحوا {وما أسألكم عليه من أجر} أبعد تهمة المادة  لما قد يقال أنه يريد مالاً فأخبرهم في صراحة أنه لا يطلب على إبلاغهم دعوة  ربهم أجراً من أحد إلا من الله رب العالمين إذ هو الذي يثيب ويجزي  العاملين له وفي دائرة طاعته وقوله فيما أخبر تعالى به عنه {أتتركون3 فيما  ههنا} بين 
أيديكم من الخيرات {آمنين} غير خائفين، وبين ما أشار إليه بقوله فيما ها  هنا فقال {في جنات} أي بساتين ومزارع بمدائنهم وهي إلى الآن قائمة {وعيون  وزروع، ونخل طلعها4 هضيم} أي لين ناعم ما دام في كفراه أي غلافه {وتنحتون  من الجبال بيوتاً} لما خولكم الله من قوة ومعرفة بفن النحت حتى أصبحتم  تتخذون من الجبال الصم بيوتاً تسكنونها شتاء فتقيكم البرد. وقوله {فرهين}  هذا حال من قوله {وتنحتون من الجبال} ومعنى {فرهين5} حذقين فن النحت وبطرين  متكبرين مغترين بقوتكم وصناعتكم، إذاً {فاتقوا الله} يا قوم بترك الشرك  والمعاصي {وأطيعون} فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه وأدعوكم إليه {ولا تطيعوا  أمر المسرفين6} أي على أنفسهم بارتكاب الكبائر وغشيان الذنوب. {الذين  يفسدون في الأرض} أي بمعاصي الله ورسوله فيها {ولا يصلحون} أي جمعوا بين  الفساد والإفساد، وترك الصلاح والإصلاح.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- دعوة الرسل واحدة ولذا التكذيب برسول يعتبر تكذيباً بكل الرسل.
2- الأمانة شعار كل الرسل والدعاة الصادقين الصالحين في كل الأمم والعصور.
3- مشروعية التذكير بالنعم ليذكر المنعم فيُحب ويطاع.
4- التحذير من طاعة المسرفين في الذنوب والمعاصي لوخامة عاقبة طاعتهم.
5- تقرير أن الفساد في الأرض يكون بارتكاب المعاصي فيها.
__________**
1 ثمود: أمّة تسكن بالحجر شمال الحجاز، وتعرف اليوم بمدائن صالح والمراد من  المرسلين: نبي الله صالح عليه السلام، وتكذيبها به معتبر تكذيبا لكل  الرسل، لأن دعوة الرسل واحدة.
2 الاستفهام للإنكار أي: ينكر عليهم عدم تقواهم ويحضهم عليها.
3 الاستفهام إنكاري توبيخي وفيه حضهم على الشكر إذ ما هم فيه من النعمة يقتضي ذلك.
4 الطلع: وعاء كنصل السيف بباطنه شماريخ القنو ويسمى هذا الطلع بالكم بكسر  الكاف ويقال له: الطلع لأنه يطلع من قلب النخلة وبعد أيام من طلوعه ينفلق  من نفسه ويؤبر وبعد قليل يصبح بلحاً فبُسراً فُرطباً فتمراً وذكر النخل  يقال له: فحال بضم الفاء وتشديد الحاء مفتوحة والجمع فحاحيل.
5 {فرهين} قراءة الجمهور، وقرىء {فارهين} مشتق من الفراهة التي هي الحذق والكياسة أي: عارفين حذقين بنحت البهوت من الجبال.
6 يريد رؤساءهم في الضلالة ممن يحثونهم على الشرك والفساد في البلاد بارتكاب الذنوب والآثام.**
****************************
**قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مِنَ الْمُسَحَّرِينَ (153) مَا أَنْتَ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ  مِثْلُنَا فَأْتِ بِآيَةٍ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (154) قَالَ  هَذِهِ نَاقَةٌ لَهَا شِرْبٌ وَلَكُمْ شِرْبُ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ (155) وَلَا  تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (156)  فَعَقَرُوهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا نَادِمِينَ (157) فَأَخَذَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (158) وَإِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (159)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنما أنت من المسحرين: الذين سحروا وبُولغ في سحرهم حتى غلب عقولهم.
فأت بآية إن كنت من الصادقين: إن كنت من الصادقين في أنك رسول فأتنا بآية تدل على ذلك.
لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم: أي لها يوم تشرب فيه من العين ولكم يوم آخر معلوم.
فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين: أي فلم يؤمنوا فقتلوها فأصبحوا نادمين لما شاهدوا العذاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في الحوار الذي دار بين صالح عليه السلام وقومه ثمود فلما  ذكرهم ووعظهم ردوا عليه بما أخبر تعالى عنهم في قوله {قالوا إنما أنت من  المسحرين1} أي الذين سحروا وبُولغ في سحرهم حتى غلب على عقولهم فهم لا  يعرفون ما يقولون {ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا} تأكل الطعام وتشرب الشراب فلا أنت  رب ولا ملك فنخضع لك ونطيعك {فأت بآية} 2 علامة قوية ودلالة صادقة تدل على  أنك رسول الله حقاً وأنت من الرسل الصادقين، فأجابهم صالح بما أخبر تعالى  به عنه في قوله: {قال هذه ناقة} أي عظيمة الخلقة سأل ربه آية فأعطاه هذه  الناقة فما زال قائماً يصلي ويدعو وهم يشاهدون حتى أنفلق الجبل وخرجت منه  هذه الناقة الآية العظيمة فقال {هذه ناقة لها شرب3} أي حظ ونصيب من ماء  البلد تشربه وحدها لا يرد معها أحد ولكم أنتم شرب يوم معلوم لكم تردونه  وحدكم. {ولا تمسوها بسوء} وحذرهم أن يمسوها بسوء لا بضرب ولا بقتل ولا بمنع  من شرب، فإنه يأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم قال تعالى {فعقروها} أي فكذبوه وعصوه  وعقروها بأن ضربوها في يديها ورجلها فبركت وقتلوها. فلما عقروها قال لهم  صالح {تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام ذلك وعد غير مكذوب} فأصبحوا بذلك نادمين4  ففي صبيحة اليوم الثالث أخذتهم الصيحة مع شروق الشمس فاهلكوا أجمعين ونجى  الله تعالى صالحاً ومن معه من المؤمنين {إن في ذلك لآية} أي علامة كبرى على  قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وأنه واجب الألوهية {وما كان أكثرهم5 مؤمنين} 6 مع  وضوح الأدلة لأنه لم يسبق لهم إيمان في قضاء الله وقدره {وإن ربك} أيها  الرسول لهو وحده العزيز الغالب الذي لا يغالب الرحيم بأوليائه وصالحي  عباده.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير أن السحر من عمل الناس وأنه معلوم لهم معمول به منذ القدم.
2- سنة الناس في المطالبة بالآيات عند دعوتهم إلى الدين الحق.
3- وجود الآيات لا يستلزم بالضرورة إيمان المطالبين بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون.
4- الندم من التوبة ولكن لا ينفع ندم ولا توبة عند معاينة العذاب أو أماراته.
__________**
1 وقيل: {من المسحرين} أي: من المعللين بالطعام والشراب مأخوذ من السحر  وهو: الرئة يعنون أنه بشر له رئة يأكل ويشرب كسائر الناس فلا يفضلهم وشاهده  قول الشاعر:
أرانا موضعين لأمر غيب
ونسحر بالطعام وبالشراب
موضعين مسرعين إلى الموت وما فلي التفسير أولى وأظهر.
2 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قالوا. إن كنت صادقاً فادع الله يخرج لنا من  هذا الجبل ناقة حمراء عشراء فتضع ونحن ننُظر وترد هذا الماء فتشرب وتغدو  علينا بمثله لبناً فدعا وفعل الله ذلك. فقال, {هذه ناقة ... } الخ.
3 الشرب بكسر الشين وسكون الراء: النوبة في الماء للناقة يوماً تشرب فيه لا يزاحمونها فيه بأنعامهم وأنفسهم.
4 إن قيل: لم ما ينفع الندم وهو توبة فالجواب التوبة تنفع قبل ظهور علامات  الموت والعذاب أما بعد ظهور ذلك فلا توبة تقبل وفي الحديث: "إن الله يقبل  توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر".
5 كان: مزيدة لتقوية الكلام، والعبارة جائز أن يراد بها قوم صالح إذ لم  يؤمن منهم إلا القليل، وأن يراد بها كفار مكة إذ أكثر المكابرين ما آمن  ومات كافراً أو ما آمن في تلك الفترة ثم آمن بعد الفتح.
6 قيل: ما آمن معه إلاّ ألفان وثمانمائة رجل وامرأة وأن قومه كانوا اثني  عشر ألف قبيل كل قبيل نحو: اثنى عشر ألفاً من سوى النساء والذرية وكان قوم  عاد مثلهم ثلاث مرات. ذكر هذا القرطبي في تفسيره ولم يعزه لأحد.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (9)  
الحلقة (642)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 674الى صــــ 678)

**كَذَّبَتْ  قَوْمُ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (160) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ لُوطٌ  أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (161) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (162) فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (163) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ  أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (164) أَتَأْتُونَ الذُّكْرَانَ  مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ (165) وَتَذَرُونَ مَا خَلَقَ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ مِنْ  أَزْوَاجِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ عَادُونَ (166)* *
**شرح الكلمات**
قوم لوط: هم سكان مدن سدوم وعمورية وقرى أخرى ولوط هو نبي الله لوط بن هاران ابن أخي إبراهيم.
أخوهم لوط: هذه أخوة بلد1 وسكنى لا أخوة نسب ولا دين.
إني لكم رسول أمين: أي إني مرسل إليكم لا إلى غيركم أمين في إبلاغكم رسالتي فلا أنقص ولا أزيد.
فاتقوا الله: بالإيمان به وعبادته وحده وترك معاصيه.
وما أسألكم عليه: أي على البلاغ من أجرة مقابل إرشادكم وتعليمكم.
أتأتون الذكران من العالمين: أي أتأتون الفاحشة من الرجال وتتركون النساء.
بل أنتم قوم عادون: أي معتدون ظالمون متجاوزون الحد في الإسراف في الشر.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه بداية قصص لوط مع قومه أصحاب المؤتفكات قال تعالى {كذبت قوم لوط  المرسلين} أي كذبوا لوطاً الرسول وتكذيبه يعتبر تكذيباً لكافة الرسل لأن  دعوة الله واحدة كذبوه لما دعاهم إلى عبادة الله تعالى وحده وترك الفواحش  والظلم والشر والفساد إذ قال لهم أخوهم لوط هذه أخوة الوطن لا غير إذ لوط  بابلي الموطن ودينه الإسلام وأبوه هاران 
أخو إبراهيم عليه السلام، وإنما لما أرسل لوط إلى أهل هذه البلاد وسكن معهم  قيل لهم أخوهم بحكم المعاشرة والمواطنة الحاصلة {ألا تتقون2} يأمرهم بتقوى  الله ويحضهم عليها لأنهم قائمون على عظائم الذنوب فخاف عليهم الهلاك  فدعاهم إلى أسباب النجاة وهي تقوى الله تعالى بطاعته وترك معاصيه. وقال لهم  {إني لكم رسول أمين3} فلا تشكوا في رسالتي وأطيعون، وإني غير سائلكم أجراً  على تبليغ رسالتي إليكم إن أجري آخذه من رب العالمين الذي حملني هذه  الرسالة وأمرني بإبلاغكم إياها وهنا أنكر عليهم أعظم منكر فقال موبخاً  مقرعاً {أتأتون4 الذكران من العالمين} فترتكبون الفاحشة معهم {وتذرون} أي  تتركون ما خلق الله لكم من أزواجكم {بل أنتم قوم عادون5} أي متجاوزون  الحدود6 التي رسمها الشرع والعقل والآدمية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز إطلاق أخوة الوطن دون الدين والنسب.
2- الأمانة من مستلزمات الرسالة، إذ كل رسول يقول {إني لكم رسول أمين} .
3- سبيل نجاة الفرد والجماعة في تقوى الله تعالى وطاعة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- وجوب إنكار المنكر وتقبيحه على فاعله لعله يرعوي.
5- أكبر فاحشة وقعت في الأرض هي فاحشة اللواط. والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________**
1 أي: أخوة مواطنة كما يقال اليوم.
2 الاستفهام للحض على التقوى وهو متضمن الإنكار والتوبيخ.
3 جملة: {إني لكم رسول أمين} تعليلية لأمره إيّاهم بالتقوى والطاعة.
4 الاستفهام للإنكار والتوبيخ إذ كانوا يعملون الفاحشة مع الغرباء إذا نزلوا ديارهم بصورة عامة ومع بعضهم بعضاً بصورة خاصة.
5 بل: للانتقال من الوعظ إلى التنديد وتسجيل أكبر العدوان عليهم إذ الجملة  الاسمية {أنتم قوم عادون} مبالغة في تحقيق نسبة العدوان إليهم وفي الإخبار  بالجملة: {قوم عادون} إعلام بأن العدوان أصبح سجية فيهم وطبعاً لهم.
6 العادى: من تجاوز حد الحق إلى الباطل, والحلال إلى الحرام، فالقوم فد  أحلّ الله لهم فروج نسائهم بالنكاح الشرعي وحرم عليهم إتيان الرجال في  أدبارهم فتجاوزوا الحلال إلى الحرام فكانوا بذلك عادين.**
******************************  *
**قَالُوا  لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ يَالُوطُ لَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُخْرَجِينَ (167)  قَالَ إِنِّي لِعَمَلِكُمْ مِنَ الْقَالِينَ (168) رَبِّ نَجِّنِي  وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169) فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ  (170) إِلَّا عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ (171) ثُمَّ دَمَّرْنَا  الْآخَرِينَ (172) وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ  الْمُنْذَرِينَ (173) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ (174) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (175)** 
**شرح الكلمات:**
لئن لم تنته: أي عن إنكارك علينا ما نأتيه من الفاحشة.
من المخرجين: أي من بلادنا وطردك من ديارنا.
لعملكم من القالين: أي المبغضين له البغض الشديد.
رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون: أي من عقوبة وعذاب ما يعملونه من الفواحش.
فنجيناه وأهله: أي نجينا لوطاً الذي دعانا وأهله وهم امرأته المؤمنة وابنتاه.
إلا عجوزاً في الغابرين: أي فإنا لم ننجها إذ حكمنا بإهلاكها مع الظالمين  فتركناها معهم حتى هلكت بينهم لأنها كانت كافرة وراضية بعمل القوم.
وأمطرنا عليهم مطراً: أي أنزل عليهم حجارة من السماء فأمطروا بها بعد قلب البلاد عاليها سافلها.
فساء مطر المنذرين: أي فقبح مطر المنذرين ولم يمتثلوا فما كفوا عن الشر والفساد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق فيما دار بين نبي الله لوط وقومه المجرمين فإنه لما ذكرهم  ووعظهم وأمرهم ونهاهم وسمعوا ذلك كله منه أجابوا بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم  {قالوا لئن1 لم تنته يا لوط} أي عن إنكارك علينا ما نأتيه من الفاحشة  {لتكونن من المخرجين} أي نخرجك من بلادنا ونطردك من بيننا ولا تبقى ساعة  واحدة عندنا إنتبه يا رجل،. فأجابهم لوط الرسول عليه السلام بقوله {إني  لعملكم من القالين2} أي إني لعملكم الفاحشة من المبغضين أشد البغض، ثم  التفت إلى ربه داعياً ضارعاً فقال {رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون} وهذا بعد أن  أقام يدعوهم ويتحمل سنين عديدة فلم يجد بداً من الفزع إلى ربه ليخلصه منهم  فقال {ربي نجني ,وأهلي} من عقوبة وعذاب ما يعملونه من إتيان الفاحشة من  العالمين قال تعالى {فنجيناه وأهله} وهم امرأته المسلمة وابنتاه المسلمتان  طبعاً إلا عجوزاً وهي امرأته الكافرة المتواطئة مع الظلمة الراضية بالفعلة  الشنعاء كانت في جملة الغابرين3 أي المتروكين بعد خروج لوط من البلاد لتهلك  مع الهالكين قال تعالى {ثم دمرنا الآخرين} أي بعد أن أنجينا لوطاً وأهله  أجمعين باستثناء العجوز الكافرة دمرنا أي أهلكنا الآخرين {وأمطر عليهم  مطراً فساء مطر المنذرين} إنه بعد قلب البلاد سافلها على عاليها أمطر عليهم  مطر حجارة من السماء لتصيب من كان خارج المدن المأفوكة المقلوبة.
قوله تعالى {إن في ذلك لآية} أي في هذا الذي ذكرنا من إهلاك المكذبين  والمسرفين الظالمين آية وعلامة كبرى لمن يسمع ويرى {وما كان أكثرهم  مؤمنين4} لما سبق في علم الله تعالى أنهم لا يؤمنون فسبحان الله العظيم.  وقوله {وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم} وإن ربك يا رسولنا هو لا غيره العزيز  الغالب القاهر لكل الظلمة والمسرفين الرحيم بأوليائه وعباده المؤمنين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التهديد بالنفي سنة بشرية قديمة.
2- وجوب بغض الشر والفساد في أي صورة من صورهما.
3- استجابة دعوة المظلوم لاسيما إن كان من الصالحين.
4- توقع العذاب إذا انتشر الشر وعظم الظلم والفساد.
5- الآيات مهما كانت عظيمة لا تستلزم الإيمان والطاعة.
6- من لم يسبق له الإيمان لا يؤمن ولو جلب عليه كل آية.
7- مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته.
__________**
1 في الجملة إقسام دلّت عليه اللام وشك أنهم يحلفون بآلهتهم الباطلة والجملة متضمنة تهديداً وإيعاداً بالإبعاد والإخراج من البلد.
2 القلى: البغض يقال: قليته أقليه قلى وقلاءً قال الشاعر:
عليك السلام لا مللت قريبة
ومالك عندي أن نأيت قلاء
أي قلى.
3 فعل (غُبر) يطلق على البقاء والذهاب كالجون: يطلق على الأبيض والأسود قال الشاعر:
فما وني محمد منذ أن غفر
له الإله ما مضى وما غبر
أي: ما بقي.
والأغبار: بقيات الألبان. قال الشاعر:
لا تكسع السول بأغبارها
إنك لا تدري من الناتج
يقال كسع الناقة: ترك في ضرعها بقية من اللبن، وبعده البيت التالي:
واحلب لأضيافك ألبانها
فإن شر اللبن الوالج
4 إذ لم يؤمن إلا إحدى نسائه وابنتاه.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (10)  
الحلقة (643)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 678الى صــــ 682)

**كَذَّبَ  أَصْحَابُ الأيْكَةِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (176) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ شُعَيْبٌ  أَلا تَتَّقُونَ (177) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (178) فَاتَّقُوا  اللهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (179) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ  أَجْرِيَ إِلا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (180) أَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَلا  تَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُخْسِرِينَ (181) وَزِنُوا بِالْقِسْطَاسِ  الْمُسْتَقِيمِ (182) وَلا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلا  تَعْثَوْا فِي الأرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (183) وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ  وَالْجِبِلَّةَ الأوَّلِينَ (184)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أصحاب الأيكة: أي الغيضة وهي الشجر الملتف.
إذ قال لهم شعيب: النبي المرسل شعيب عليه السلام.
أوفوا الكيل: أي أتموه.
ولا تكونوا من المخسرين: الذين ينقصون الكيل والوزن.
بالقسطاس المستقيم: أي الميزان السوي المعتدل.
ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم: أي لا تنقصوهم من حقوقهم شيئاً.
ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين: أي بالقتل والسلب والنهب.
والجبلة الأولين: أي والخليقة أي الناس من قبلكم.

**معنى الآيات:**
هذه بداية قصص شعيب عليه السلام مع أصحاب الأيكة والأيكة الشجر الملتف كشجر  الدوم وهذه الغيضة قريبة من مدينة مدين وشعيب أرسل لهما معاً وفي سورة هود  {وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً} لأنه منهم ومن مدينتهم فقيل له أخوهم، وأما  أصحاب الأيكة جماعة من بادية مدين كانت لهم أيكة من الشجر يعبدونها تحت أي  عنوان كعبدة الأشجار والأحجار في كل زمان ومكان، فبعث الله تعالى إليهم  شعيباً فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة ما سواه فكذبوه وهو قوله  تعالى {كذب أصحاب1 الأيكة المرسلين إذ قال لهم شعيب2 ألا تتقون3} أي اتقوا  الله وخافوا عقابه {إني لكم رسول أمين} فاتقوا الله بعبادته وترك عبادة ما  سواه وأطيعون أهدكم إلى ما فيه كمالكم وسعادتكم {وما أسألكم عليه} أي على  بلاغ رسالة ربي إليكم أجراً أي جزاء وأجرة {إن أجري} أي ما أجري إلا على رب  العالمين. وأمرهم بترك أشهر معصية كانت شائعة بينهم وهي تطفيف الكيل  والوزن فقال لهم {أوفوا الكيل} أي أتموها ولا تنقصوها {ولا تكونوا من  المخسرين} أي الذين ينقصون الكيل والوزن {وزنوا} أي إذا وزنتم {بالقسطاس  المستقيم} أي بالميزان العادل، {ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم4} أي لا تنقصوهم  من حقوقهم شيئاً فما يساوي ديناراً لا تعطوا فيه نصف دينار وما يساوي عشرة  لا تأخذوه بخمسة مثلاً ومن أجرته اليومية عشرون لا تعطوه عشرة مثلاً، {ولا  تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين} أي ولا تفسدوا في البلاد بأي نوع من الفساد كالقتل  والسلب ومنع الحقوق وارتكاب المعاصي والذنوب {واتقوا الذي خلقكم} أي الله  فخافوا عقابه {والجبلة5 الأولين} أي وخلق الخليقة من قبلكم 
اتقوه بترك الشرك والمعاصي تنجوا من عذابه، وتظفروا برضاه وإنعامه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- الأمر بالتقوى فريضة كل داع إلى الله تعالى وسنة الدعاة والهداة إذ طاعة الله واجبة.
2- لا يصح لداع إلى الله أن يطلب أجره ممن يدعوهم فإن ذلك ينفرهم.
3- وجوب توفية الكيل والوزن وحرمة التطفيف فيهما.
4- حرمة بخس الناس حقوقهم ونقصها بأي حال من الأحوال.
5- حرمة الفساد في الأرض بارتكاب المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب.


__________
**1  الأيكة وليكة بمعنى واحد كمكة وبكة، وقيل: الأيكة: الشجر الملتف أي  الغليظة وليكة: وهي قراءة نافع. اسم للبلدة ومنعها من الصرف ومن قرأ الأيكة  صرفها، والراجح أنها بمعنى واحد، وعدم الصرف لانعدام ال لا غير.
2 لم يقل: أخاهم شعيباً: لأنه لا قرابة بينهم بخلاف أهل مدين فهو من أهلها  فلذا قال تعالى: {وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً} وأصحاب الأيكة أي بادية وهي  الشجر الملتف فلذا يقال له الغيضة وكان من شجر الدوم وهو المقل والسدر  وثماره النبق.
3 الاستفهام للحض على التقوى والإنكار عليهم عبادة غير الله تعالى. وجملة  {إني لكم رسول أمين} تعليلية لأمره إياهم بالتقوى وفي {لكم} إشارة إلى أن  رسالته إليهم عارضة وكانت بعد رسالته إلى أهل مدين، فلعلهم أنكروا أن يكون  أرسل إليهم فلذا قال: {إني لكم رسول أمين} وفي آية الحجر قال تعالى {وإنهما  لبإمام مبين} والتثنية في إنهما إشارة إلى أصحاب الأيكة وإلى أهل مدين،  ولما جاء العذاب أخذ الكل لأن ذنبهم واحد وقرب المنازل والديار.
4 الظاهر من السياق أن ذنب أصحاب الأيكة وأهل مدين كان واحدا الشرك والتطفيف والبخس للناس فلذا أدمج خطابهم فصاروا فيه أمة واحدة.
5 الجبلة: الخلقة وأريد بها المخلوقات ولذا قال: {الأولى} أي: وذوى الجبلة الأولى والمعنى وخلق الأمم من قبلكم.**
**************************
**قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مِنَ الْمُسَحَّرِينَ (185) وَمَا أَنتَ إِلا بَشَرٌ  مِّثْلُنَا وَإِن نَّظُنُّكَ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (186) فَأَسْقِطْ  عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا مِّنَ السَّمَاء إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (187)  قَالَ رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (188) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَهُمْ  عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (189)  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ (190)  وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (191)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنما أنت من المسحرين: أي ممن يأكلون الطعام ويشربون فلست بملك تطاع.
وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين: أي وما نحسبك إلا واحداً من الكاذبين.
فأسقط علينا كسفاً: أي قطعاً من السماء تهلكنا بها إن كنت من الصادقين فيما تقول.
عذاب يوم الظلة: أي السحابة التي أظلتهم ثم التهبت عليهم ناراً.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في قصص شعيب عليه السلام مع أصحاب الأيكة وأهل مدين  إنه لما ذكرهم ووعظهم وأمرهم كان جوابهم ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم في قوله  {قالوا إنما أنت} أي يا شعيب {من المسحرين} الذي غلب السحر على عقولهم فلا  يدرون ما يفعلون وما لا يقولون1 كما أنك بشر مثلنا تأكل الطعام وتشرب  الشراب فما أنت بملك من الملائكة حتى نطيعك، {وإن نظنك} 2 أي وما نظنك إلا  من الكاذبين من الناس {فأسقط علينا كسفاً} 3 أي قطعاً من السماء تهلكنا بها  {إن كنت من الصادقين} في دعوى أنك رسول من الله إلينا. فأجابهم قائلاً بما  ذكر تعالى {قال ربي أعلم بما تعملون} ولازم ذلك أنه سيجازيكم بعملكم قال  تعالى {فكذبوه} في كل ما جاءهم به واستوجبوا لذلك العذاب {فأخذهم عذاب يوم4  الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم} فقد أنزل الله تعالى عليهم حراً شديداً  التهب منه الجو أو كاد فلجأوا إلى المنازل والكهوف والسراديب تحت الأرض فلم  تغن عنهم شيئاً، ثم ارتفعت في سماء بلادهم سحابة فذهب إليها بعضهم فوجدها  روحاً وبرداً وطيباً فنادى الناس أن هلموا فجاءوا فلما اجتمعوا تحتها كلهم  انقلبت نارا فأحرقتهم ورجفت بهم الأرض من تحتهم فهلكوا عن آخرهم.
قال تعالى {إن في ذلك لأية} 5 أي علامة لقومك يا محمد على قدرتنا وعلمنا  ووجوب عبادتنا وتصديق رسولنا ولكن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون لما سبق في علمنا أنهم  لا يؤمنون، وإن ربك يا محمد لهو العزيز أي الغالب على أمره الرحيم بمن تاب  من عباده.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات**
1- هذا آخر سبع قصص ذكرت بإيجاز تسلية للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتهديداً للمشركين المكذبين.
2- دعوة الرسل واحدة وأسلوبهم يكاد يكون واحداً: الأمر بتقوى الله وطاعة رسوله.
3- سنة تعلل الناس بأن الرسول لا ينبغي أن يكون بشراً فلذا هم لا يؤمنون.
4- المطالبة بالآيات تكاد تكون سنة مطردة، وقل من يؤمن عليها.
5- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث وهي ثمرة كل قصة تقص في هذا القرآن العظيم.
__________**
1 في قولنا: كما أنك ... الخ دمج للقولين الذين قيلا في تفسير: {إنك لمن المسحرين} إذ كل منهما جائز، والقرآن حمال الوجوه.
2 إطلاق الظنّ على اليقين شائع كقوله تعالى: {الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم} .
3 {كسفاً} بكسر الكاف وسكون السين قراءة عامة القراء ما عدا حفصاً فقد قرأ  {كسفاً} بتحريك السين جمع كِسف بسكونها، والكسف: القطحة والجمع: كِسف.
4 {الظلة} السحابة التي تظلل من تحتها وهي سحابة عظيمة أظلت مساحة كبيرة  لما فرّوا إليها أظلتهم ثم أرسلت عليهم الصواعق فأحرقتهم وكانت من جنس ما  طلبوه وهو: الكسف من السماء.
5 أي: في ذلك المذكور من عذاب يوم الظلة آية لكفار قريش إذ حالهم كحال أصحاب الأيكة وأهل مدين في الشرك والتطفيف في الكيل والوزن.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (11)  
الحلقة (644)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 682الى صــــ 686)

**وَإِنَّهُ  لَتَنزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (192) نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأمِينُ  (193) عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ (194) بِلِسَانٍ  عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ (195) وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الأوَّلِينَ (196)  أَوَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُمْ آيَةً أَن يَعْلَمَهُ عُلَمَاء بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  (197) وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَاهُ عَلَى بَعْضِ الأعْجَمِينَ (198) فَقَرَأَهُ  عَلَيْهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ (199) كَذَلِكَ سَلَكْنَاهُ فِي  قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (200) لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ حَتَّى يَرَوُا  الْعَذَابَ الألِيمَ (201)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن لتنزيل رب العالمين: أي القرآن الكريم تنزيل رب العالمين.
الروح الأمين: جبريل عليه السلام أمين على وحي الله تعالى.
وإنه لفي زبر الأولين: أي كتب الأولين، واحد الزبر: زبرة وكصفحة وصحف.
أولم يكن لهم آية: أي علامة ودليلاً علم بني إسرائيل به.
على بعض الأعجمين: الأعجمي من لا يقدر على التكلم بالعربية.
كذلك سلكناه: أي التكذيب في قلوب المجرمين من كفار مكة.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد أنكر كفار مكة أن يكون القرآن وحياً أوحاه الله تعالى وبذلك أنكروا أن  يكون محمد رسول الله، ومن هنا ردوا عليه كل ما جاءهم به من التوحيد وغيره،  فإيراد هذا القصص يتلوه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو لا يقرأ  ولا يكتب دال دلالة قطعية على أنه وحي إلهي أوحاه إلى محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو بذلك رسوله. فقوله تعالى {وإنه} أي القرآن الذي كذب  به المشركون {تنزيل رب العالمين نزل به1 الروح الأمين} جبريل عليه السلام  {على2 قلبك} أي الرسول لأن القلب هو الذي يتلقى الوحي إذ هو محط الإدراك  والوعي والحفظ، وقوله {لتكون من المنذرين} هو علة لنزول القرآن عليه وبه  كان من الرسل المنذرين. وقوله {وإنه لفي زبر الأولين} أي القرآن مذكور في  الكتب الإلهية التي سبقته كالتوراة3 والإنجيل. وقوله تعالى {أو لم يكن لهم}  أي لكفار قريش {آية} أي علامة على أن القرآن وحي الله وكتابه وأن محمداً  عبد الله ورسوله {أن يعلمه علماء بنى إسرائيل} أي علم بني إسرائيل به كعبد  الله بن سلام فقد قال والله إني لأعلم أن محمداً رسول أكثر مما أعلم أن  فلاناً ولدي، لأن ولدي في الإمكان أن تكون أمه قد خانتني أما محمد فلا يمكن  أن يكون غير رسول الله وفيهم قال تعالى {يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم} ومن  عرف محمداً رسولاً عرف القرآن وحياً إلهياً.
وقوله تعالى {ولو نزلناه على بعض الأعجمين4} أي وبلسان عربي مبين فكان ذلك  آية، وقرأه عليهم الأعجمي، ما كانوا به مؤمنين. أي من أجل الأنفة والحمية  إذ يقولون أعجمي وعربي؟ وقوله تعالى: {كذلك سلكناه} أي التكذيب وعدم  الإيمان {في قلوب 
المجرمين} أي كما سلكنا التكذيب في قلوب المجرمين لو قرأ القرآن عليهم  أعجمي سلكناه أي التكذيب في قلوب المجرمين إن قرأه عليهم محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والعلة في ذلك هي أن الإجرام على النفس بارتكاب عظائم  الذنوب من شأنه أن يحول بين النفس وقبول الحق لما ران عليها من الذنوب  وأحاط بها من الخطايا. وقوله {لا يؤمنون به} تأكيد لنفي الإيمان حتى يروا  العذاب الأليم أي يستمر تكذيبهم بالقرآن والمنزل عليه حتى يروا العذاب  الموجع، وحينئذ لا ينفعهم إيمانهم ولا هم ينظرون.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير معتقد الوحي الإلهي والنبوة المحمدية.
2- بيان أن جبريل هو الذي كان ينزل بالوحي القرآني على النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وأن محمداً من المنذرين.
4- بيان أن القرآن مذكور في الكتب5 السابقة بشهادة علماء هل الكتاب.
5- إذا تراكمت آثار الذنوب والجرائم على النفس حجبتها عن التوبة ومنعتها من الإيمان.
__________**
1 قرأ نافع وحفص وغيرهما {نزل} بالتخفيف، و {الروح} مرفوع على الفاعلية  وقرأ بعض {نزّل} بالتضعيف و {الروح} منصوب على المفعولية والفاعل هو الله  جل جلاله، والباء في (به) للمصاحبة.
(على) : حرف استعلاء وكون القرآن نزل به جبريل على قلب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دال على تمكن وصول الوحي واستقراره في القلب. نحو:  {على هدى من ربهم} وقد روى البخاري في صفة الوحي فقال عن عائشة: إن الحارث  بن هشام سأل رسول الله فقال: يا رسول الله كيف يأتيك الوحي فقال رسول الله:  "أحياناً يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس فيفصم عني وقد وعيت عنه ما قال وأحياناً  يتمثل لي الملك رجلا فيكلمني فأعي ما يقول".
3 جاء في التوراة قال لي الرب {أي لموسى} أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم  مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. فالمراد من إخوة بني  إسرائيل هم العرب. وفي الإنجيل: وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزياً (أي  رسولاً) آخر لمكث معكم إلى الأبد وهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته  لكم.
4 وكذلك لو أنزله على أعجمي بلغته لاعتذروا بأنهم لا يفهمون عنه، والمراد  من الأعجمي: هو من لا يحسن اللغة العربية وإن كان عربياً، والعجمي من أصله  عجمي ولو أجاد اللغة العربية.
5 ومذكور من نزل عليه وهو محمد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لإقامته له فيهم كما تقدم في المثلين المذكورين أحدهما من التوراة والثاني  من الإنجيل.**
**************************
**فَيَأْتِيَهُمْ  بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (202) فَيَقُولُوا هَلْ نَحْنُ  مُنْظَرُونَ (203) أَفَبِعَذَابِنَ  ا يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ (204) أَفَرَأَيْتَ  إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ (205) ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ  (206) مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ (207) وَمَا  أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ إِلَّا لَهَا مُنْذِرُونَ (208) ذِكْرَى وَمَا  كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ (209) وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ (210) وَمَا  يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ وَمَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ (211) إِنَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّمْعِ  لَمَعْزُولُونَ (212)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
هل نحن منظرون: أي ممهلون لنؤمن. والجواب قطعاً: لا لا..
أفرأيت: أي أخبرني.
إن متعناهم سنين: أي أبقينا على حياتهم يأكلون ويشربون وينكحون.
ما كانوا يوعدون: أي من العذاب.
ما أغنى عنهم: أي أي شيء أغنى عنهم ذلك التمتع الطويل لا بدفع العذاب ولا بتخفيفه.
إلا لها منذرون: أي رسل ينذرون أهلها عاقبة الكفر والشرك.
ذكرى: أي عظة.
وما تنزلت به الشياطين: أي لا يتأتى لهم ولا يصلح لهم أن يتنزلوا به.
وما يستطيعون: أي لا يقدرون.
إنهم عن السمع: أي لكلام الملائكة لمعزولون.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير النبوة المحمدية واثبات الوحي. لقد جاء في  السياق أن المجرمين لا يؤمنون بهذا القرآن حتى يروا العذاب الأليم. فيأتيهم  بغتة أي فجأة وهم لا يشعرون أي لا يعلمون به حتى يفاجئهم. فيقولون حينئذ:  {هل نحن منظرون} أي يتمنون1 به أن لو يمهلوا حتى يؤمنوا ويصلحوا ما أفسدوا.
وقوله تعالى {أفبعذابنا يستعجلون} عندما قالوا للرسول {لن نؤمن لك حتى  تننزل علينا كسفاً من السماء} أي قطعاً، أحُمق هم أم مجانين يستعجلون عذاب  الله الذي إن جاءهم كان فيه حتفهم أجمعين؟ ثم قال لرسوله: {أفرأيت} يا  رسولنا {إن متعناهم سنين} بأن أطلنا أعمارهم ووسعنا في أرزاقهم فعاشوا سنين  عديدة ثم جاءهم عذابنا أي 
أخبرني هل يغني ذلك التمتع عنهم شيئاً؟ ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون أي لم يغن عنهم شيئاً لا بدفع العذاب ولا بتأخيره ولا بتخفيفه.
وقوله تعالى {وما أهلكنا من قرية2} كتلك القرى التي مر ذكرها في هذه السورة  {إلا لها منذرون} أي كان لها رسل ينذرون أهلها عقاب الله إن أصروا على  الشرك والكفر والشر والفساد. وقوله {وذكرى3} أي عظة لعلهم يتعظون. وقوله  {وما كنا ظالمين} في إهلاك من أهلكنا بعد أن أنذرنا.
ونزل رداً على المشركين المجرمين الذين قالوا إن الشياطين يلقون القرآن على  لسان محمد كما يأتون للكهان بأخبار السماء. {وما تنزلت به الشياطين4} كما  يزعم المكذبون {وما ينبغي لهم} أي للشياطين أي لا يصلح لهم ولا يتأتى منهم  ذلك لأنهم معزولون عن السماع، أي سماع كلام الملائكة إذ أرصد الله تعالى  شهباً حالت بينهم وبين السماع ومن السماع فلذا دعوى المشركين باطلة من  أساسها.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن المجرمين إذا شاهدوا العذاب تمنوا التوبة ولا يمكنون منها.
2- بيان أن استعجال عذاب الله حمق ونزغ في الرأي وفساد في العقل.
3- بيان أن طول العمر وسعة الرزق لا يغنيان عن صاحبها شيئاً من عذاب الله إذا نزل به.
4- بيان سنة الله تعالى في أنه لا يهلك أمة إلا بعد الإنذار والبيان.
5- إبطال مزاعم المشركين في أن القرآن من جنس ما يقوله الكهان، وأن الشياطين تتنزل به
__________**
1 ذكر القرطبي أن عمر بن عبد العزيز كان إذا أصبح أمسك بلحيته ثم قرأ:  {أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا  يمتّعون} ويقول:
نهارك يا مغرور سهو وغفلة
وليلك نوم والردى لك لازم
فلا أنت في الأيقاظ يقظان حازم
ولا أنت في النوم بناج فسالم
تسر بما يفنى وتفرح بالمنى
كما سرّ باللذات في النوم حالهم
وتسعى إلى ما سوف تكره غبّه
كذلك في الدنيا تعيش البهائم
2 {من قرية} من: صلة أي زائدة لتقوية الكلام وتأكيده لأن زيادة المبنى تزيد في المعنى كذا يقال.
3 ذكرى: يسمع إعرابها حالاً ومصدراً وخبراً.
4 قرأ محمد بن السميع وما تتنزلت به الشياطون وردّ عليه ولم يقبل منه ولحلة  نظر إلى أن الشيطان مشتق من شاط يشيط, والصواب أنه من شطن لا من شاط.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشعراء - (12)  
الحلقة (645)
تفسير سورة الشعراء مكية
المجلد الثالث (صـــــــ 686الى صــــ 691)

**فَلَا  تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُعَذَّبِينَ (213)  وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ (214) وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ  اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (215) فَإِنْ عَصَوْكَ فَقُلْ إِنِّي  بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (216) وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ  (217) الَّذِي يَرَاكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ (218) وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي  السَّاجِدِينَ (219) إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (220)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلا تدع مع الله إلهاً آخر: أي لا تعبد مع الله إلهاً آخر، لأن الدعاء هو العبادة.
وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين: وهم بنو هاشم وبنو عبد لمطلب.
وخفض جناحك: أي ألن جانبك.
فإن عصوك: أي أبوا قبول دعوتك إلى التوحيد، ورفضوا ما تدعوهم إليه.
فقل إني بريء مما تعملون: أي من عبادة غير الله سبحانه وتعالى.
الذي يراك حين تقوم: أي إلى الصلاة فتصلي متهجداً بالليل وحدك.
وتقلبك في الساجدين: أي ويرى تقلبك مع المصلين راكعاً ساجداً قائماً.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قريش قوم محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فقوله تعالى {فلا تدع مع1 لله إلهاً آخر فتكون من المعذبين} فيه  إيحاء وإشارة واضحة بأنه تعريض بالمشركين الذين يدعون آلهة أصناماً وهي  دعوة توقظهم من نومتهم إنه إذا كان رسول الله ينهى عن عبادة غير الله وإلا  يعذب مع المعذبين فغيره من باب أولى فكأن الكلام جرى على حد إياك أعني  واسمعي يا جارة!! وقوله تعالى {وأنذر عشيرتك2 الأقربين} أمر من الله لرسوله  أن يخص أولاً بإنذاره قرابته لأنهم أولى بطلب النجاة لهم من العذاب، وقد  امتثل الرسول أمر ربه فقد ورد في الصحاح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه لما  أنزل عليه {وأنذر3 عشيرتك الأقربين} قال "يا معشر4 قريش اشتروا أنفسكم من  الله " يعني بالإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد التخلي عن الشرك والمعاصي " فإني  لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً، يا بني عبد المطلب لا أغني عنكم من الله أي من  عذابه شيًء, يا عباس بن عبد المطلب ,لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً، يا صفية  عمة رسول الله لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً، يا فاطمة بنت محمد سليني من مالي  ما شئت لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا ً.
وقولي تعالى {واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين} أمره أن يلين جانبه  للمؤمنين وأن يعطف عليهم ويُطايبهم ليرسخ الإيمان في قلوبهم ويسلموا من  غائلة الردة فيما لو عوملوا بالقسوة والشدة وهم في بداية الطريق إلى الله  تعالى وقوله تعالى {فإن عصوك} أي من أمرت بدعوتهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته  وخلع الأنداد والتخلي عن عبادتها {فقل إني بريء مما تعملون} أي من عبادة  غير الله تعالى وغير راض بذلك منكم ولا موافق عليه لأنه شرك حرام وباطل  مذموم. وقوله تعالى {وتوكل على5 العزيز} أي الغالب القاهر الذي لا يمانع في  شيء يريده الرحيم بالمؤمنين من عباده، والأمر بالتوكل هنا ضروري لأنه أمره  بالبراءة من الشرك والمشركين وهي حال تقتضي عداوته والكيد له بل ومحاربته  ومن هنا وجب التوكل6 على الله والاعتماد عليه، وإلا فلا طاقة له بحرب قوم  وهو فرد واحد وقوله {الذي يراك حين تقوم} أي في صلاتك وحدك {وتقلبك في  الساجدين7} ويرى تقلبك قائماً وراكعاً وساجداً مع المصلين من المؤمنين،  بمعنى أنه معك يسمع ويرى فتوكل عليه ولا تخف غيره وامض في دعوتك ومفاصلتك  للمشركين. وقوله {إنه هو السميع العليم} تقرير لتلك المعية الخاصة إذ  السميع لكل صوت والعليم بكل حركة وسكون يحق للعبد التوكل عليه وتفويض الأمر  إليه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد، وحرمة دعاء غير الله تعالى من سائر مخلوقاته لأنه الشرك الحرام.
2- من مات يدعو غير الله فهو معذب لا محالة مع المعذبين.
3- تقرير قاعدة البدء بالأقارب في كل شيء لأنهم ألصق بقريبهم من غيرهم.
4- مشروعية لين الجانب والتواضع للمؤمنين لاسيما الحديثو عهد بالإسلام.
5- وجوب البراءة من الشرك وأهله.
6- وجوب التوكل على الله والقيام بما أوجبه الله تعالى.
7- فضل قيام الليل وصلاة الجماعة لما يحصل للعب من معية الله تعالى.
__________**
1 إن الخطاب وإن كان في السياق ما يدل على أنه موجه إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإنه صالح لكل من يسمعه.
2 الجملة معطوفة على التي قبلها وهي, {فلا تدع مع الله إلهاً آخر} إذ نهاه عن الشرك وأمره أن يُنذر أقرباءه منه لأنه لا فلاح معه.
3 في هذه الآية دليل على أن القرب في الأنساب مع البعد في الأسباب ودليل  على جواز صلة المؤمن الكافر لإرشاده ونصحه. وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ "إنّ لكم رحماً سأبلّها ببلالها".
4 رواه مسلم وغيره بألفاظ فيها بعض الاختلاف.
5 قرأ نافع {فتوكل} بالفاء وقرأ غيره بالواو، وكلا الحرفين عاطف فالفاء  عاطفة على قوله: {فقل إني بريء مما تعملون} وهي للتفريع أيضاً والواو عاطفة  على جواب الشرط وهو {إني بريء مما تعملون} .
6 التوكل: تفويض المرء أمره إلى من يكفيه مهمه وما دام لا كافي إلا الله وجب إذاً التوكل عليه عز وجل.
7 في الآية دليل على مشروعية صلاة الجماعة وتأكدها واضح.**
*************************

**هَلْ  أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَن تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ (221) تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى  كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ (222) يُلْقُونَ السَّمْعَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ  كَاذِبُونَ (223) وَالشُّعَرَاء يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ (224) أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ (225) وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ  مَا لا يَفْعَلُونَ (226) إِلا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  وَذَكَرُوا اللهَ كَثِيرًا وَانتَصَرُوا مِن بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا  وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ (227)**
**شرح الكلمات**
أنبئكم: أي أخبركم.
أفاك أثيم: أي كذاب يقلب الكذب فيكون إفكاً أثيم غارق في الآثام.
يلقون السمع: أي يلقون أسماعهم ويصغون أشد الإصغاء للشياطين فيتلقون منهم مما أكثره كذب وباطل.
الغاوون: جمع غاو: الضال عن الهدى الفاسد القلب والنية.
في كل واد: أي من أودية الكلام وفنونه.
يهيمون: أي يمضون في كل شعب وواد من الكلام مدحاً أو ذماً كان صدقا ً أو كذباً.
يقولون ما لا يفعلون: أي يقولون فعلنا وهم لم يفعلوا.
وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا: أي قالوا الشعر انتصارا ً للحق بأن ردوا على من هجا المسلمين.
أي منقلب ينقلبون: أي مرجع يرجعون بعد الموت وهو دار البوار جهنم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ادعى المبطلون من مشركي قريش أن الرسول يتلقى من الشياطين كما تتلقى  الكهان منهم رد تعالى عليهم بقوله {هل أنبئكم1 على من تنزل الشياطين؟}  وأجاب عن السؤال قائلاً {تنزل على كل أفاك} كذاب يقلب الكذب قلباً فيقول في  الظالم عادل، وفي الخبيث طيب، وفي الفاسد صالح، {أثيم} أي كثير الآثام إذ  لم يترك جريمة إلا يقارفها ولا سيئة إلا يجترحها حتى يغرق في الإثم فهذا  الذي تتحد معه الشياطين وتلفي إليه بما تسمعه من السماء لكونه مثلها في  ظلمة النفس وخبث الروح، وأما محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فهو  أبعد الناس عن الكذب والإثم فلم يجرب عليه كذب قط ولم يعرف منه ذنب أبداً  فكيف تتحد معه الشياطين وتخبره وتلقي إليه بخبر السماء؟ وبهذا بطلت التهمة  وقوله {يلقون2 السمع وأكثرهم3 كاذبون} أي إن الشياطين قبل أن يحال بينهم  وبين استراق السمع بإرصاد الشهب لهم كانوا يلقون أسماعهم للحصول على الخبر  وأكثرهم كاذبون حيث يخلطون مع الكلمة التي سمعوها مائة كلمة كلها كذب منهم  ويلقون ذلك الكذب إلى إخوانهم في الكفر والخبث من كهنة الناس.
وقوله تعالى {والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون} أي أهل الغواية والضلال هم الذين  يتبعون الشعراء فيروون لهم وينقلون عنهم، ويصدقونهم فيما يقولون. والدليل  على ذلك {أنهم} أي الشعراء {في كل واد} من أودية الكلام وفنونه {يهيمون}  على وجوههم ماضين في قولهم فيمدحون ويذمون، يهجون، ويفخرون، ويدعون أنهم  فعلوا كذا وكذا وما فعلوا فهل محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الذي  اتهمتموه بأنه شاعر وما يقوله من جنس الشعر أتباعه4 غاوون انظروا إليهم  واسألوا عنهم فإنهم أهدى الناس وأبرهم فعلاً وأصدقهم حديثاً وأبعدهم عن  الريبة، فلو كان محمد شاعراً وما لكان أتباعه الغاوين فبذا بطلت الدعوى من  أساسها.
وقوله {إلا الذين5 آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيراً وانتصروا من  بعدما ظلموا} إنه لما ذم الشعراء، استثنى منهم أمثال: عبد الله بن رواحة  وحسان بن ثابت ممن آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وانتصروا يردون هجاء المشركين  لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وينافحون عن الإسلام وأهله  بشعرهم الصادق النقي الطاهر الوفي.
وقوله تعالى {وسيعلم الذين ظلموا} رسول الله باتهامه بالكهانة مرة وبالشعر  مرة أخرى وظلموا الوحي الإلهي بوصفه بما هو بعيد عنه من الكهانة والشعر {أي  منقلب ينقلبون} أي أي مرجع يرجعون إليه، إنه النار وبئس القرار.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إبطال فرية المشركين من أن القرآن من جنس ما يقوله الكهان.
2- إبطال أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كاهن وشاعر.
3- بيان أن الشياطين تتحد مع ذوي الأرواح الخبيثة بالإفك والآثام.
4- بيان أن الشعراء المبطلين أتباعهم في كل زمان ومكان الغاوون الضالون.
5- جواز نظم الشعر وقوله في تقرير علم أو تسجيل6 حكمة، أو انتصار7 للإسلام والمسلمين بالرد على من يهجوا الإسلام والمسلمين.
6- التحذير من عاقبة الظلم فإنها وخيمة.
__________**
1 هذا الاستفهام صوري واختير له هل لإفادتها التحقيق كقد وهو يحمل التعريض  بأنّ المستفهم عنه مما يسوءهم فلذا استفهموا في هذا السؤال {هل أنبئكم} ؟
2 وجائز أن يكون من يلقون السمع: الكهان، إذ هم يلقون أسماعهم عند مشاهدة  كواكب لتنزل عليهم شياطينهم بالخبر وذلك من إفكهم، وعليه فجملة: {يلقون  السمع} صفة {لكل أفاك أثيم} وما في التفسير عليه الكثيرون وكلا المعنيين  وارد وصحيح.
3 أي: أكثر هؤلاء الأفاكين كاذبون فيما يزعمون أنهم تلقوه من الشياطين  فبعضهم لا يتلقى شيئاً وإنما يدعي ذلك، والبعض يتلقى قليلاً فيزيد عليه  أضعافه، وفي الصحيح أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سئل عن  الكهان فقال: "ليسوا بشيء قيل: يا رسول الله فإنهم يحدثون يكون حقا ً فقال:  تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها المجني فيقرها في أذن وليه قر الدجاجة فيخلطون  عليها أكثر من مائة كذبة".
4 من كان أتباعه غاوين لا يكون هو إلاّ غاوياً بل أشد غواية.
5 في الآية دليل على جواز دراية الشعر الحسن فقد روى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال يوماً لعمر بن الشريد: هل معك من شعر أمية بن  أبي الصلت شيء؟ قال: نعم، قال: هيه، فأنشدته بيتاً فقال: هيه، حتى أنشدته  مائة بيت.
6 روى عن ابن سيرين أنه أنشد شعراً فقال له بعض جلسائه: مثلك ينشد الشعر يا  أبا بكر؟ فقال: ويلك يالكع: وهل الشعر إلاّ كلاما ً لا يخالف سائر الكلام  إلا في القوافي فحسنه حسن وقبيحه قبيح.
7 من شعر نصرة الحق قول عبد الله بن رواحة رضي الله عنه والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يمشي بين يديه وذلك يوم الفتح:
خلو بني الكفار عن سبيله
اليوم نضربكم عن تنزيله
ضرباً يزيل الهام عن مقبله
ويذهل الخليل عن خليله
ومنه قول حسان:
هجوت محمداً فأجبت عنه
وعند الله في ذاك الجزاء
أتشتمه ولست له بكفء
فشركما لخيركما الفداء
فإن أبي ووالدتي وعرضي
عرض محمد منكم وقاء
لساني صارم لا عيب فيه
وبحري لا تكدره الدَّلاءُ
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (1)  
الحلقة (646)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 4الى صــــ 9)

المجلد الرابع
سورة النمل

مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وتسعون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
طس تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ وَكِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (1) هُدىً وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (2) الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (3) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ زَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُمْ  يَعْمَهُونَ (4) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ وَهُمْ فِي  الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ (5)
شرح الكلمات:
طس: هذا أحد الحروف المقطّعة، يقرأ: طا. سين.
تلك: أي الآيات المؤلفة من هذه الحروف آيات القرآن.
هدى وبشرى: أي أعلام هداية للصراط المستقيم، وبشارة للمهتدين.
زيّنا لهم أعمالهم: أي حببناها إليهم حسب سنتنا فيمن لا يؤمن بالبعث والجزاء.
فهم يعمهون: في ضلال بعيد وحيرة لا تنتهي.
لهم سوء العذاب: أي في الدنيا بالأسر والقتل.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {طس} لقد سبق أن ذكرنا أن السلف كانوا يقولون في مثل هذه الحروف  المقطعة: الله أعلم بمراده بذلك، وهذه أسلم، وذكرنا أن هناك فائدة قد  تقتنص من 
الإشارة بتلك أو بذلك، وهي أن القرآن المعجز الذي تحدى به مُنَزله عز وجل  الإنس والجن قد تألف من مثل هذه الحروف العربية فألفوا أيها العرب مثله  سورة فأكثر فإن عجزتم فآمنوا أنه كلام الله ووحيه واعملوا بما فيه ويدعو  إليه.
وقوله {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ (1) } أي المؤلفة من مثل هذه الحروف آيات  القرآن {وَكِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (2) } أي مبين لكل ما يحتاج إلى بيانه من الحق  والشرع في كل شؤون الحياة.
وقوله {هُدىً وَبُشْرَى (3) لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  } أي هادٍ إلى الصراط المستقيم  الذي يفضي بسالكه إلى السعادة والكمال في الدارين، {وَبُشْرَى} أي بشارة  عظمى للمؤمنين أي بالله ولقائه والرسول وما جاء به، {الَّذِينَ (4)  يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ} بأدائها في أوقاتها في بيوت الله تعالى مستوفاة  الشروط والأركان والواجبات والسنن والآداب {وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ} عند  وجوبها عليهم {وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ} أي بالدار الآخرة {هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ}  بوجودها والمصير إليها، وبما فيها من حساب وجزاء.
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ} أي بالبعث  والجزاء {زَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ} أي حببناها إليهم حتى يأتوها وهي  أعمال شر وفساد، وذلك حسب سنتنا فيمن أنكر البعث وأصبح لا يرهب حسابا ولا  يخاف عقابا انغمس في الرذائل والشهوات وأصبح لا يرعوي عن قبيح {فَهُمْ}  لذلك {يَعْمَهُونَ} في سلوكهم يتخبطون لا يعرفون معروفا ولا ينكرون منكرا.
وقوله تعالى: {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ} أي في الدنيا  بالأسر والقتل، وهم في الآخرة (5) هم الأكثر خساراً من سائر أهل النار أي  أشد عذابا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان إعجاز القرآن إذ آياته مؤلفة من مثل طس، وحم وعجز العرب عن تأليف مثله.
2- بيان كون القرآن، هدى وبشرى للمؤمنين الملتزمين بمتطلبات الإيمان.
3- إنكار البعث والدار الآخرة يجعل صاحبه شر الخليقة وأسوأ حالا من الكلاب والخنازير.
4- وجوب قتال الملاحدة وأخذهم أسراً وقتلاً حتى يؤمنوا بالله ولقائه لأنهم خطر على أنفسهم وعلى البشرية سواء.
__________
1- عرّف الكتاب ونكّر القرآن وهما في معنى المعرفة كما يقال: فلان رجل  عاقل، وفلان الرجل العاقل، والكتاب هو القرآن فجُمع له صفتان تفخيما  وتعظيما فهو قرآن وهو كتاب، والكتاب: علم على القرآن بالغلبة، والقرآن علم  بالنقل.
2- (مبين) إن كان من أبان اللازم فهو بمعنى بان أي: فهو ظاهر واضح بيّن في  نفسه وفي هذا تنويه وتشريف له، وإن كان من أبان المتعدي فهو مبيّن لما أريد  منه من أركان العقيدة وأنواع العبادات وأحكام الشريعة وآدابها.
3- هدى وبشرى: حال، والإعراب مقدر أشار إلى القرآن حال كونه هادياً ومبشراً  للمؤمنين به العاملين بما فيه من الشرائع والأحكام والآداب والأخلاق.
4- الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة الموصول وصلته وما عطف عليه نعت  للمؤمنين وصفٌ لهم بما تضمنه لفظ الهدى، وجملة: {وهم بالآخرة هم يوقنون}  معطوفة على صلة الموصول فهي نعت ثانٍ للمؤمنين الذين هدوا بالقرآن.
5- قوله تعالى: {إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة} هذه الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً  بيانياً لأنها واقعة موقع جواب عن سؤال تقديرهُ: إذا كان القرآن هاديا  ومبشراً فما للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة لم يهتدوا؟ فالجواب: إن الذين لا  يؤمنون بالآخرة زيّن الله لهم أعمالهم لذا فهم لا يهتدون، وتزيين الأعمال  قائم على سنة من سنن الله تعالى وهي أنّ من رفض الحق وآثر الباطل عليه  وأصرّ على اختيار الباطل يحرم الهداية فلا يقبلها ممن جاءه بها كالقرآن  والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
*************************
وَإِنَّكَ  لَتُلَقَّى الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ عَلِيمٍ (6) إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى  لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ  آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (7) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا  نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ  اللهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (8) يَا مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ (9) وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا  جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِراً وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لا  يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (10) إِلَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ  حُسْناً بَعْدَ سُوءٍ فَإِنِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (11)
شرح الكلمات:
وإنك لتلقى: أي تلقنه وتحفظه وتعلمه.
من لدن حكيم: أي من عند حكيم عليم هو الله جل جلاله.
آنست ناراً: أي أبصرت ناراً من بعد حصل لي بها بعض الأنس.
سآتيكم منه بخبر: أي عن الطريق حيث ضلوا طريقهم إلى مصر في الصحرا.
بشهاب قبس: أي بشعلة نار مقبوسة أي مأخوذة من أصلها.
لعلكم تصطلون: أي تستدفئون.
أن بورك من في النار: أي بارك الله جل جلاله من في النار وهو موسى عليه  السلام إذ هو في البقعة المباركة التي نادى الله تعالى موسى منها.
وسبحان الله رب العالمين: أي نزه الرب تعالى نفسه عما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله من صفات المحدثين.
يا موسى إنه أنا الله: أي الحال والشأن أنا الله العزيز الحكيم الذي ناداك وباركك.
تهتز كأنه جان: أي تتحرك بسرعة كأنها حية خفيفة السرعة.
ولم يعقب: أي ولم يرجع إليها خوفا وفزعا منها.
ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء: أي تاب فعمل صالحا بعد الذي حصل منه من السوء.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير النبوة المحمدية فقوله تعالى {وَإِنَّكَ لَتُلَقَّى  (1) الْقُرْآنَ مِن لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ عَلِيمٍ} يخبر تعالى رسوله بأنّه يلقّن  القرآن ويحفظه ويعلمه من لدن حكيم في تدبيره عليم بخلقه وهو الله جل جلاله  وعظم سلطانه.
وقوله تعالى {إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى} اذكر لمنكري الوحي والمكذبين بنبوتك إذ  قال موسى إلى آخر الحديث، هل مثل هذا يكون بغير التلقي من الله تعالى.  والجواب: لا إذاً فأنت رسول الله حقا وصدقاً {إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى  لِأَهْلِهِ} امرأته وأولاده {إِنِّي آنَسْتُ (2) نَاراً} أي أبصرتها  مستأنسا بها. {سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ (3)  قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (4) } أي تستدفئون إذ كانوا في ليلة شاتية  باردة وقد ضلوا طريقهم.
وقوله تعالى: {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا} أي النار {نُودِيَ (5) } أي ناداه ربه  تعالى قائلا: {أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا} أي تقدس  من في النار التي هي نور الله جل جلاله. وهو موسى عليه السلام ومن حولها من  أرض القدس والشام، والله أعلم بمراده من كلامه وإنا لنستغفره ونتوب إليه  إن لم نوفق لمعرفة مراده من كلامه وخطابه فاغفر اللهم ذنبنا وارحم عجزنا  وضعفنا إنك غفور رحيم، وقوله تعالى {وَسُبْحَانَ اللهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ} نزه تعالى نفسه عما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله وقوله {يَا  مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ} أي الذي يناديك هو الله  ذو الألوهية على خلقه العزيز الغالب الذي لا يحال بينه وبين مراده الحكيم  في قضائه وتدبيره وتصريف ملكه. بعد أن عرفه بنفسه وأذهب عنه روع نفسه، أمره  أن يلقي العصا تمرينا له على استعمالها فقال {وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ} فألقاها  فاهتزت كأنها جان أي حية خفيفة السرعة {فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ  كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى (6) مُدْبِراً} أي رجع القهقرى فزعا وخوفا  {وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ} أي لم يرجع إليها خوفا منها فناداه ربه تعالى {يَا  مُوسَى (7) لا تَخَفْ} من حية ولا من غيرها {إِنِّي لا يَخَافُ (8) لَدَيَّ  الْمُرْسَلُونَ} {إِلَّا (9) مَنْ ظَلَمَ} أي نفسه باقتراف ذنب من الذنوب  فهذا يخاف لكن إن هو تاب بعد الذنب ففعل حسنات بعد السيئات فإنه لا يخاف  لأني غفور رحيم فأغفر له وأرحمه. طمأن تعالى نفس موسى بهذا لأن موسى كان  شاعراً بأنه أذنب بقتل القبطي قبل نبوته ورسالته، وإن كان القتل خطأ إلا  أنه تجب فيه الكفارة عتق رقبة أو صيام شهرين متتابعين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
2- مشروعية السفر بالأهل والولد وجواز خطأ الطريق حتى على الأنبياء والأذكياء.
3- قيومية الرجل على النساء والأطفال.
1- تجلي الرب تعالى لموسى في البعقة المباركة ومناجاته وتدريبه على العصا والسلاح الذي يقاوم به فرعون وملأه فيما بعد.
2- الظلم يسبب الخوف والعقوبة إلا من تاب منه وأصلح فإن الله غفور رحيم.
__________
1- قال القرطبي: هذه الآية بسط وتمهيد لما يريد أن يسوق من الأقاصيص وما في ذلك من لطائف حكمته ودقائق علمه وهو كما قال.
2- {إني آنست نارا} أي: أبصرتها من بعد قال الشاعر:
آنست نبأة وأفرز عنها القناص عصرا وقد دنا الإمساءُ
3- قرأ عاصم {بشهاب قبس} بتنوين شهاب، وقرأ نافع {بشهاب} بلا تنوين مضاف إلى قبس، والإضافة للنوع كثوب خَزٍّ وخاتم فضة.
4- الاصطلاء: الاستدفاء من البرد، قال الشاعر:
النار فاكهة الشتاء فمن يرد أكل الفواكه شاتيا فليصطل
5- عن وهب بن منبه قال: فلما رأى موسى النار وقف قريبا منها فرآها تخرج من  فرع شجرة خضراء شديدة الخضرة يقال لها: العُليق فعجب منها ... {ونودي أن  بورك من في النار ومن حولها}
6- أي: خائفا على عادة البشر.
7- الاستثناء منقطع أي: لكن يخاف من ظلم، ومن ظلم ثم تاب فلا يخاف أيضا فإن الله غفور رحيم.
8- هذا مقول قول أي: يا موسى لا تخف.
9- الجملة تعليل للنهي في قوله: {يا موسى لا تخف} .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (2)  
الحلقة (647)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 9الى صــــ 13)

وَأَدْخِلْ  يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ فِي تِسْعِ  آيَاتٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ  (12) فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ  مُبِينٌ (13) وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْماً  وَعُلُوّاً فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (14)
شرح الكلمات:
في جيبك: أي جيب ثوبك.
من غير سوء: أي برص ونحوه بل هو (البياض) شعاع.
في تسع آيات: أي ضمن تسع آيات مرسلاً بها إلى فرعون.
مبصرة: مضيئة واضحة مشرقة.
وجحدوا بها: أي لم يقروا ولم يعترفوا بها.
واستيقنتها أنفسهم: أي أيقنوا أنها من عند الله.
ظلما وعلوا: أي ردوها لأنهم ظالمون مستكبرون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم مع موسى في حضرة ربه عز وجل بجانب الطور إنه لما أمره  بإلقاء العصا فألقاها فاهتزت وفزع موسى لذلك فولى مدبراً ولم يعقب خائفاً  فطمأنه ربه تعالى بأنه لا يخاف لديه المرسلون أمره أن يدخل يده في جيبه  فقال {وَأَدْخِلْ (1) يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ} أي في جيب القميص {تَخْرُجْ (2)  بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ} أي من غير برص بل هو بياض إشراق يكاد يذهب  بالأبصار {فِي تِسْعِ (3) آيَاتٍ} أي ضمن تسع آيات مرسلاً بها إلى فرعون  وقومه، وبين تعالى علة ذلك الإرسال فقال: {إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً  فَاسِقِينَ} أي خارجين عن الاعتدال إلى الغلو والإسراف في الشر والفساد  وقوله تعالى: {فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ (4) آيَاتُنَا} يحملها موسى مبصرة  مضيئة واضحة دالة على صدق موسى في دعوته، رفضوها فلم يؤمنوا بها، و  {قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ} ، أي الذي جاء به موسى من الآيات هو سحر  بين لا شك فيه قال تعالى {وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا  أَنْفُسُهُمْ} أي جحدوا بالآيات وكذبوا وتيقنتها أنفسهم أنها آيات من عند  الله دالة على رسالة موسى وصدق دعوته في المطالبة ببني إسرائيل وقوله ظلماً  وعلوا أي حملهم على التكذيب والإنكار مع العلم هو ظلمهم واستكبارهم فإنهم  ظالمون مستكبرون. وقوله تعالى: {فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ (5) كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُفْسِدِينَ} أي انظر يا رسولنا محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين وهي إهلاكهم ودمارهم أجمعين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- آية اليد هي إحدى الآيات التسع التي أوتي موسى عليه السلام دليلا على  وجود الآيات التي كان الله تعالى يؤيد بها رسله فمن أنكرها فقد كفر.
2- التنديد بالفسق واستحقاق أهله العذاب في الدارين.
3- الكبر والعلو في الأرض صاحبهما يجحد الحق ولا يقر به وهو يعلم أنه حق.
4- عاقبة الفساد في الأرض بالمعاصي سوءى، والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________
1- هذا الكلام معطوف على قوله: (وألق عصاك) وما بينهما اعتراض.
2- هذه آية أخرى غير الأولى.
3- التسع آيات هي: العصا، واليد، والطوفان، والجراد والقمل، والضفادع والدم، والقحط، وانفلاق البحر، وهو من أعظمها.
4- {فلما جاءتهم} الخ أوجز بقية القصة وانتقل إلى العبرة بتكذيب فرعون  وقومه بالآيات ليعتبر بذلك كفار قريش المكذبون بآيات الله ورسوله.
5- الخطاب لغير معيّن ويجوز أن يكون للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  تسلية له وحملاً له على الصبر من تكذيب قومه له وإصرارهم على الكفر به.
****************************
وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْمًا وَقَالَا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (15)  وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا  مَنْطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ  الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ (16) وَحُشِرَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ  وَالْإِنْسِ وَالطَّيْرِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ (17) حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا  عَلَى وَادِ النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا  مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا  يَشْعُرُونَ (18) فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِنْ قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبِّ  أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى  وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ  فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)
شرح الكلمات:
علمنا: هو علم ما لم يكن لغيرهم كمعرفة لغة الطير إلى جانب علم الشرع كالقضاء ونحوه.
وقالا الحمد لله: أي شكراً له.
على كثير من عباده المؤمنين: أي بالنبوة وتسخير الجن والإنس والشياطين.
وورث سليمان داوود: أي ورث أباه بعد موته في النبوة والملك والعلم دون باقي أولاده.
علمنا منطق الطير: أي فهم أصوات الطير وما تقوله إذا صفرت.
وأوتينا من كل شيء: أوتيه غيرنا من الأنبياء والملوك.
وحشر لسليمان: أي جمع له جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير في مسير له.
فهم يوزعون: أي يساقون ويرد أولهم إلى آخرهم ليسيروا في نظام.
لا يحطمنكم سليمان: أي لا يكسرنكم ويقتلنكم.
وهم لا يشعرون: أي بكم.
أوزعني أن أشكر: أي ألهمني ووفقني لأن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي.
معنى الآيات:
هذا بداية قصص داوود وسليمان عليهما السلام ذكر بعد أن أخبر تعالى أنه يلقن  رسوله محمداً ويعلمه من لدنه وهو العليم الحكيم ودلل على ذلك بموجز قصة  موسى عليه السلام ثم ذكر دليلاً آخر وهو قصة داوود وسليمان، فقال تعالى  {لَقَدْ آتَيْنَا} أي أعطينا داوود وسليمان {عِلْماً} أي الوالد والولد  علماً خاصاً كمعرفة منطقة الطير وصنع الدروع وإلانة الحديد زيادة على علم  الشرع والقضاء (1) ، وقوله تعالى {وَقَالا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ} أي شكرا  ربهما بقولهما {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ} أي الشكر لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من  عباده المؤمنين بما آتاهما من الخصائص والفواضل. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  الأولى (14) وأما الآية الثانية (15) فقد أخبر تعالى فيها أن سليمان ورث  أباه داوود وحده دون باقي أولاده (2) وذلك في النبوة والملك، لا في الدرهم  والدينار والشاة والبعير، لأن الأنبياء لا يورثون فما يتركونه هو صدقة (3) .  كما أخبر أن سليمان قال في الناس (4) {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا  مَنْطِقَ (5) الطَّيْر} فما يصفر طير إلا علم ما يقوله في صفيره، وأوتينا  من كل شيء أوتيه غيرنا من النبوة والملك والعلم والحكمة {إِنَّ هَذَا  لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ} أي فضل الله تعالى البين الظاهر. وقوله تعالى  {وَحُشِرَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُه} أي جمع له جنوده {مِنَ الْجِنِّ  وَالْأِنْسِ وَالطَّيْر فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ} هو إخبار عن مسير كان لسليمان  مع جنده {فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ} أي جنوده توزع تساق بانتظام. بحيث لا يتقدم  بعضها بعضا فيرد دائما أولها إلى آخرها محافظة على النظام في السير، وما  زالوا سائرين كذلك حتى أتوا على واد النمل بالشام فقالت نملة من النمل {يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ} قالت هذا رحمة وشفقة على  بنات جنسها تعلم البشر الرحمة والشفقة والنصح لبني جنسهم لو كانو يعلمون،  واعتذرت لسليمان وجنده بقولها وهم لا يشعرون بكم وإلا لما داسوكم ومشوا  عليكم حتى لا يحطمونكم. وما إن سمعها سليمان وفهم كلامها (6) حتى تبسم  ضاحكا من قولها {وَقَالَ رَبِّ} أي يا رب {أَوْزِعْنِي (7) } ألهمني {أَنْ  أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ (8) الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ  وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ} أي يسر لي عملاً صالحاً ترضاه مني،  {وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ} أي في جملتهم في  دار السلام.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الشكر على النعم.
2- وراثة سليمان لداوود لم تكن في المال لأن الأنبياء لا يورثون وإنما كانت في النبوة والملك.
3- آية تعليم الله تعالى سليمان منطق الطير وتسخير الجن والشياطين له.
4- فضل النمل على كثير من المخلوقات ظهر في نصح النملة لأخواتها وشفقتها عليهن.
5- ذكاء النمل وفطنته مما أضحك سليمان متعجبا منه.
6- وجوب الشكر عند مشاهدة النعمة ورؤية الفضل من الله عز وجل.
7- تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ مثل هذا الحديث لا يتأتى له إلا بالوحي الإلهي.
__________
1- وآتى داود الزبور وفي الآية دليل على شرف العلم وإنافة محله وتقدم حملته  وأهله وأن نعمة العلم من أجّل النعم وأجزل القسم، وأن من أوتيه فقد أوتي  فضلا على كثير من المؤمنين.
2- قيل: إنّ داود كان له تسعة عشر ولداً فورث سليمان من بينهم نبوّته وملكه  ولو كان وارثة مال لكان جميع أولاده فيه سواء والزمن بين سليمان ونبينا  كان قرابة ألف وثمانمائة سنة.
3- قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "نحن معشر الأنبياء لا نورث ما تركناه فهو صدقة" حديث صحيح.
4- أي في بني إسرائيل قال هذا على جهة الشكر لنعم الله تعالى.
5- مما يؤثر عن سليمان عليه السلام في معرفة منطق الطير: (لدوا للموت  وابنوا للخراب) "لورشان" نوع من الحمام البري أكدر (ليت هذا الخلق لم  يخلقوا وليتهم إذ خلقوا علموا لماذا خلقوا) "لفاختة" نوع من الحمام البري  له طوق (من لا يرحم لا يرحم) "لهدهد" (استغفروا الله يا مذنبين) "لصرد"  (قدموا خيرا تجدوه) "لخطافة" (اللهم العن العشار) "للغراب" (كل شيء هالك  إلا وجهه) "للحدأة" (من سكت سلم) "للقطاة" (ويل لمن الدنيا همه) "للقطاة"  (سبحان ربي القدوس) "للضفدع" (اذكروا الله يا غافلين) "للديك".
6- قد اختلف في هل كان سليمان يعلم غير منطق الطير من سائر الحيوان، والذي  عليه الأكثرون أنه كان يعلم أصوات سائر الحيوانات ومن ذلك النمل، قال ابن  العربي: من قال إنه لا يعلم إلا منطق الطير فنقصان عظيم، وقد اتفق الناس  على أنه كان يفهم كلام من لا يتكلم من النبات فكان الشجر يقول له: أنا شجر  كذا أنفع من كذا وأضر من كذا فما ظنك بالحيوان؟
7- الوزع: الكف عما لا يراد، والوازع: الذي يكف غيره عما لا ينبغي، وفعله:  وزع يزع وزعا، فإذا زيدت فيه همزة السلب فقيل: أوزع أي: أزال الوزع الذي هو  الكف، فقوله في الآية: {فهم يوزعون} أي يكفون أفراد القوات عن التقدم  والتأخر حتى يكون السير منتظما. وقوله: {أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك} أي: أبعد  عني ما يمنعني من شكرك على نعمك. فصار أوزعني كألهمني وأغرني.
8- قال تعالى: {لئن شكرتم لزيدنكم} وقال بعضهم: النعمة وحشيّة قيدوها  بالشكر فإنها إذا شكرت قرّت وإذا كفرت فرّت، وقال آخر: من لم يشكر النعمة  فقد عرضها لزوالها ومن شكرها فقد قيّدها بعقالها.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (3)  
الحلقة (648)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 13الى صــــ 18)

وَتَفَقَّدَ  الطَّيْرَ فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ  الْغَائِبِينَ (20) لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا أَوْ  لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (21) فَمَكَثَ  غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ أَحَطْتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ  سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ (22) إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ  وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ (23) وَجَدْتُهَا  وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لَا  يَهْتَدُونَ (24) أَلَّا يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ  (25) اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ (26)
شرح الكلمات:
وتفقد الطير: أي تعهدها ونظر فيها.
مالي لا أرى الهدهد: أعرض لي ما منعني من رؤيته أم كان من الغائبين؟
لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا: أي بنف ريشه ورميه في الشمس فلا يمتنع من الهوام.
بسلطان مبين: أي بحجة واضحة على عذره في غيبته.
فمكث غير بعيد: أي قليلا من الزمن وجاء سليمان متواضعا.
أحطت بما لم تحط به: أي اطلعت على ما لم تطلع عليه.
وجئتك من سبأ: سبأ قبيلة من قبائل اليمن.
إني وجدت امرأة: هي بلقيس الملكة.
ولها عرش عظيم: أي سرير كبير.
فصدهم عن السبيل: أي طريق الحق والهدى.
ألا يسجدوا لله: أصلها أن يسجدوا أي فهم لا يهتدون أن يسجدوا لله.
وزيدت فيها "لا" وأدغمت فيها النون فصارت ألا نظيرها لئلا
يعلم أهل الكتاب من آخر سورة الحديد.
يخرج الخبء في السموات والأرض: أي المخبوء في السموات من الأمطار والأرض من النبات.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في قصص سليمان عليه السلام قوله تعالى {وَتَفَقَّدَ  الطَّيْرَ (1) } أي تفقد سليمان جنده من الطير طالبا الهدهد لأمر عنّ له أي  ظهر وهو يتهيأ لرحلة هامة، فلم يجده فقال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه: {مَا لِيَ  لا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ (2) } ألعارض عرض لي فلم أره، {أَمْ (3) كَانَ مِنَ  الْغَائِبِينَ} أي بل كان من الغائبين، {لَأُعَذِّبَنَّ  ُ عَذَاباً  شَدِيداً} بأن ينتف ريشه ويتركه للهوام تأكله فلا يمتنع منها {أَوْ  لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ  } بقطع حلقومه، {أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ}  أي بحجة واضحة على سبب غيبته. قوله تعالى الآية (21) {فَمَكَثَ} أي الهدهد  {غَيْرَ (4) بَعِيدٍ} أي زمنا قليلا، وجاء فقال في تواضع رافعا عنقه مرخيا  ذنبه وجناحيه {أَحَطْتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ} أي اطلعت على ما لم تطلع  عليه {وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَأٍ (5) بِنَبَأٍ يَقِينٍ} وسبأ قبيلة من قبائل  اليمن، والنبأ اليقين الخبر الصادق الذي لا شك فيه. وأخذ يبين محتوى الخبر  فقال {إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً} هي بلقيس {تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} من أسباب القوة ومظاهر الملك، {وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ} أي  سرير ملكها الذي تجلس عليه وصفه بالعظمة لأنه مرصع بالجواهر والذهب، وقوله  {وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} أخبر  أولا عن أحوالهم الدنيوية وأخبر ثانيا عن أحوالهم الدينية وقوله {وَزَيَّنَ  لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ} أي الباطلة الشركية {فَصَدَّهُمْ}  بذلك {عَنِ السَّبِيلِ} أي سبيل الهدى والحق فهم لذلك لا يهتدون لأن يسجدوا  (6) لله الذي يخرج الخبء (7) أي المخبوء فهو 
من إطلاق المصدر وإرادة اسم المفعول في السموات من أمطار والأرض من نباتات،  ويعلم سبحانه وتعالى ما يخفون في نفوسهم، وما يعلنون عنه بألسنتهم الله لا  إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم. وصف الرب تعالى بالعرش العظيم ليقابل وصف  بلقيس به، وأين عرش مخلوقة وإن كانت ملكة بنت ملك هو شراحيل من عرش الله  الخالق لكل شيء والمالك لكل شيء.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية استعراض الجيوش وتفقد أحوال الرعية.
2- مشروعية التعزير لمن خالف أمر السلطان بلا عذر شرعي.
3- مشروعية اتخاذ طائرات الاستكشاف ودراسة جغرافية العالم.
4- تحقيق قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة إذ لم يلبثوا أن غلب عليهم سليمان.
5- بيان أن هناك من كانوا يعبدون الشمس إذ سجودهم لها عبادة.
6- بيان أن الأحق بالعبادة هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم.
7- مشروعية السجود لمن تلا هذه الآية أو استمع إلى تلاوتها: {اللهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ} .
__________
1- (تفقد) بمعنى بحث عن الفقد أي: عدم الوجود أو بحث عن سبب عدم الوجود.
2- من خواص الهدهد أنه يرى الماء من بعد ويحس به في باطن الأرض فإذا رفرف  على موضع عُلم أن به ماء، ونهى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن  قتله مع ثلاثة وهي: (الضفدع، والنحل، والصرد) خرجه أبو داود وصححه. ونهى عن  قتل النمل إلا أن يضّر ولا يقدر على دفعه إلا بالقتل.
3- (أم) هي المنقطعة التي بمعنى: بل، ولا تخلو من معنى الاستفهام إذ التقدير: بل أكان من الغائبين.
4- أي: مكث في غيابه زمنا غير بعيد أو في مكان غير بعيد.
5- اسم رجل و: غبشمس بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان، لقب بسبأ لأنه أول من سبى  في غزوه، وأطلق هنا سبأ على ديار قبيلة سبأ لأن من ابتدائية أي لابتداء  الأمكنة غالبا.
6- {ألا يسجدوا} أصلها أن لا يسجدوا فأدغمت أن في لا النافية فصارت ألا،  والمضارع منصوب بأن المدغمة في لا، ولذا تعيّن تقدير لام جر يتعلق بـ  {فصدهم عن السبيل} أي: زيّن لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم لأجل أن لا يسجدوا.  وما في التفسير من التقدير أوضح أيضا.
7- الخبء: مصدر خبأ الشيء: إذا أخفاه، أطلق على اسم المفعول أي: المخبوء من اجل المبالغة في الإخفاء.
******************************
قَالَ  سَنَنْظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (27) اذْهَبْ  بِكِتَابِي هَذَا فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَانْظُرْ  مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ (28) قَالَتْ يَاأَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ إِنِّي أُلْقِيَ  إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ (29) إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ  اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (30) أَلَّا تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي  مُسْلِمِينَ (31) 
شرح الكلمات:
سننظر أصدقت أم كنت من الكاذبين: أي بعد اختبارنا لك.
فألقه إليهم: أي إلى رجال القصر وهم في مجلس الحكم.
ثم تول عنهم: أي تنح جانبا متواريا مستترا عنهم.
فانظر ماذا يرجعون: أي ماذا يقوله بعضهم لبعض في شأن الكتاب.
يا أيها الملأ: أي يا أشراف البلاد وأعيانها وأهل الحل والعقد فيها.
ألقي إلي كتاب كريم: أي ألقاه في حجرها الهدهد.
ألا تعلوا علي: أي لا تتكبروا انقيادا للنفس والهوى.
وائتوني مسلمين: أي منقادين خاضعين.
معنى الآيات:
{قَالَ سَنَنْظُرُ (1) } أي قال سليمان للهدهد بعد أن أدلى الهدد بحجته (2)  على غيبته سننظر باختبارنا لك {أَصَدَقْتَ} فيما ادعيت وقلت {أَمْ كُنْتَ  (3) مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} أي من جملتهم. وبدأ اختباره فكتب كتابا وختمه وقال  له {اذْهَبْ بِكِتَابِي (4) هَذَا فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّ  عَنْهُمْ} أي تنح جانبا مختفيا عنهم {فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ} من  القول في شأن الكتاب أي ما يقول بعضهم لبعض في شأنه، وفعلاً ذهب الهدهد  بالكتاب ودخل القصر من كوة فيه وألقى الكتاب في حجر الملكة بلقيس فارتاعت  له وقرأته ثم قالت {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ} مخاطبة أشراف قومها {إِنِّي  أُلْقِيَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ} وصفته بالكرم لما حواه من عبارات كريمة،  ولأنه مختوم وختم الكتاب كرمه ونصّ الكتاب كالتالي [من عبد الله سليمان بن  داوود إلى بلقيس ملكة سبأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام على من ابتع  الهدى أما بعد فلا تعلوا علي وائتوني مسلمين] .
ومضمونه ما ذكرته الملكة بقولها: {إِنَّهُ مِنْ (5) سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ  بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ، أَلَّا تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي  مُسْلِمِينَ} ومعنى إنه من سليمان أي صادر منه وأنه مكتوب مرسل بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم أي بإذنه وشرعه ألا تعلوا علي أي لا تتكبروا على الحق فإني  بسم الله أطلبكم وأئتوني مسلمين أي خاضعين منقادين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الاختبار وإجراء التحقيق مع المتهم.
2- مشروعية استخدام السلطان أفراد رعيته لكفاية المستخدم.
3- مشروعية إرسال العيون للتعرف على أحوال العدو وما يدور عنده.
4- مشروعية كتابة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الرسائل والكتب الهامة (6) ذات البال لدلالتها على توحيد الله
تعالى وأنه رحمن رحيم، وأن الكاتب يكتب بإذن الله تعالى له بذلك.
__________
1- من الجائز أن يكون سليمان قد خشي أن يكون الكلام الذي سمعه من الهدهد  ألقى به الشيطان على الهدهد ليضلل سليمان ويفتنه بالبحث عن مملكة موهومة،  فلذا قال عليه السلام {سننظر أصدقت أم كنت من الكاذبين} .
2- في الآية دليل على أن الحاكم يجب عليه أن يقبل عذر المواطن ويدرأ  العقوبة عنه بظاهر حاله وباطن عذره، وفي الصحيح: "ليس أحد أحبّ إليه العذر  من الله من أجل ذلك أنزل الكتب وأرسل الرسل" وللحاكم أن يمتحن المواطن  المعتذر حتى يعرف عذره.
3- {أم كنت} بمعنى: أنت
4- في الآية دليل على وجوب إرسال الكتب إلى المشركين ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام  وتبليغهم دعوة الله عز وجل، وقد كتب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إلى قيصر وكسرى والمقوقس وغيرهم.
5- قال القرطبي: الأحسن اليوم بأن يقدّم في الكتاب اسم المكتوب إليه قبل  إسم الكاتب لأن البداية باسمه تعد استخفافا بالمكتوب إليه وتكبراً عليه،  ومراده أن يكتب الكاتب هكذا إلى حضرة فلان ... من فلان ... وتقديم اسم  الكاتب هو ما عليه السلف الصالح.
6- روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه كان يرى رد الكتاب واجباً كرد  السلام ولا يسقط إلا من عذر لا سيما إذا سلّم صاحب الكتاب فإن ردّ السلام  واجب بلا خلاف.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (4)  
الحلقة (649)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 19الى صــــ 22)

قَالَتْ  يَاأَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا كُنْتُ قَاطِعَةً  أَمْرًا حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ (32) قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ وَأُولُو  بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ وَالْأَمْرُ إِلَيْكِ فَانْظُرِي مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ (33)  قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا  أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي  مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ  الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35) 

شرح الكلمات:
أفتوني في أمري: بينوا لي فيه وجه الصواب، وما هو الواجب اتخاذه إزاءه.
ما كنت قاطعة أمرا: أي قاضيته.
حتى تشهدون: أي تحضروني وتبدوا رأيكم فيه.
وأولوا بأس شديد: أي أصحاب قوة هائلة مادية وأصحاب بأس شديد في الحروب.
إذا دخلوا قرية: أي مدينة وعاصمة ملك.
أفسدوها: أي خربوها إذا دخلوها عنوة بدون مصالحة.
وكذلك يفعلون: أي وكالذي ذكرت لكم يفعل مرسلو هذا الكتاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم عن حديث قصر الملكة بلقيس وها هي ذي تقول لرجال  دولتها ما حكاه تعالى عنها بقوله {قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ  أَفْتُونِي (1) فِي أَمْرِي} أي أشيروا علي بما ترونه صالحا {مَا كُنْتُ  قَاطِعَةً (2) أَمْراً} أي قاضية باتّةً فيه {حَتَّى (3) تَشْهَدُونِ} أي  تحضروني وتبدوا فيه وجهة نظركم. فأجابها رجالها بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم  {قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ} عسكرية من سلاح وعتاد وخبرة {وَأُولُو  بَأْسٍ (4) شَدِيدٍ} عند خوضنا المعارك {وَالْأَمْرُ إِلَيْكِ فَانْظُرِي  (5) مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ} به فأمري ننفّذ إنا طوع يديك.
فأجابتهم بما حكاه الله تعالى عنها {قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا  دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً} أي مدينة عنوة بدون صلح. {أَفْسَدُوهَا} أي خربوا  معالمها وبدلوا وغيروا فيها، {وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً}  بضربهم وإهانتهم وخلعهم من مناصبهم. {وَكَذَلِكَ} أصحاب هذا الكتاب  {يَفْعَلُونَ} {وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ  (6) بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ} أي الذين نرسلهم من قبول الهدية ورفضها  وعلى ضوء ذلك نتصرف فإنهم إن قبلوا الهدية المالية فهم أصحاب دنيا، وإن  رفضوها فهم أصحاب دين، وعندها نتخذ ما يلزم حيالهم، ولا شك أن هذه الهدية  كانت فاخرة وثمينة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير مبدأ الشورى في الحكم.
2- مشروعية إبداء الرأي بصدق ونزاهة ثم ترك الأمر لأهله.
3- مشروعية إعداد العدة وتوفير السلاح وتدرب الرجال على حمله واستعماله.
4- دخول العدو المحارب الغالب البلاد عنوة ذو خطورة فلذا يتلافى الأمر بالمصالحة.
5- بيان حسن سياسة الملكة بلقيس وفطنتها وذكائها ولذا ورثت عرش أبيها.
__________
1- الإفتاء: الإخبار بالفتوى وهي: إزالة مشكل يعرض، والأمر: الحال المهم وإ  ضافته إلى نفسها، لأنها المخاطبة في كتاب سليمان، ولأنها المضطلعة بشؤون  الدولة ولذا يقال للحاكم وعالم الدين: وليّ الأمر.
2- {قاطعة أمرا} عاملة عملا لا تردد فيه بالعزم على أن تجيب به سليمان.
3- حذفت ياء المتكلم منه تخفيفا، وحذفت نون الرفع للناصب وبقيت نون الوقاية  والمراد من شهودهم: موافقتهم لها على ما تعزم عليه إزء الكتاب.
4- البأس: الشدة على العدو، ومنه {وحين البأس} أي: في مواقع القتال في جوابهم هذا تصريح بأنهم مستعدون للحرب دفاعا عن مملكتهم.
5- فوّضوا الأمر إليها لثقتهم بأصالة رأيها وخبرتها السياسية.
6- دبرت أن تتفادى الحرب بطريقة المصانعة والتزلف إلى سليمان بالهدية مصحوبة بكتاب ووفد، وعلى ضوء عودة الوفد تتصرف في الأمر.
******************************  *
فَلَمَّا  جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آتَانِيَ اللهُ  خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (36)  ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِمْ فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّ  هُمْ بِجُنُودٍ لا قِبَلَ لَهُمْ بِهَا  وَلَنُخْرِجَنَّ  هُمْ مِنْهَا أَذِلَّةً وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (37) قَالَ يَا  أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ  يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ (38) قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ  بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ  أَمِينٌ (39) قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ  بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً  عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ  أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ  فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ (40)
شرح الكلمات:
فلما جاء سليمان: أي رسول الملكة يحمل الهدية ومعه أتباعه.
فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم: إنه أعطاني النبوة والملك وذلك خير مما أعطاكم من المال فقط.
بهديتكم (1) تفرحون: لحبكم للدنيا ورغتبكم في زخارفها.
ارجع إليهم: أي بما أتيت به من الهدية.
بجنود لا قبل لهم بها: أي لا طاقة لهم بقتالها.
ولنخرجنهم منها: أي من مدينتهم سبأ المسماة باسم رجل يقال له سبأ.
أذلة وهم صاغرون: أي إن لم يأتوني مسلمين أي منقادين خاضعين.
قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين: فإنّ لي أخذه قبل مجيئهم مسلمين لا بعده.
قال عفريب من الجن: أي جني قوي إذ القوي الشديد من الجن يقال له عفريت.
قبل أن تقوم من مقامك: أي من مجلس قضائك وهو من الصبح إلى الظهر.
وإني عليه لقوي أمين: أي قوي على حمله أمين على ما فيه من الجواهر وغيرها.
وقال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب: أي سليمان عليه السلام.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم مع سليمان وملكة سبأ إنه لما بعثت بهديتها تختبر بها  سليمان هل هو رجل دنيا يقبل المال أو رجل دين، لتتصرف على ضوء ما تعرف من  اتجاه سليمان عليه السلام، فلما جاء سليمان، جاءه سفير الملكة ومعه رجال  يحملون الهدية قال لهم ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: {قَالَ  أَتُمِدُّونَنِ (2) بِمَالٍ؟ فَمَا آتَانِيَ اللهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آتَاكُمْ}  آتاني النبوة والعلم والحكم والملك فهو خير مما آتاكم من المال {بَلْ  أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ (3) تَفْرَحُونَ} وذلك لحبكم الدنيا ورغبتكم في  زخارفها. وقال لرسول الملكة {ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِمْ} أي بما أتيت به من  الهدية، وعلمهم أنهم إن لم يأتوا إلي مسلمين {فلنئتينهم  بِجُنُودٍ لا قِبَلَ لَهُمْ بِهَا (4) } أي لا قدرة لهم على قتالهم،  {ولنخرجنهم مِنْهَا} أي من مدينتهم سبأ {أَذِلَّةً وَهُمْ  صَاغِرُونَ} أي خاضعون منقادون. ثم قال سليمان عليه السلام لأشراف دولته  وأعيان بلاده {أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ (5) أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ} فإني لا آخذه إلا قبل مجيئهم مسلمين  لا بعده. فنطق عفريت من الجن قائلاً بما أخبر تعالى عنه به {أَنَا آتِيكَ  بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ} أي مجلس قضائك والذي ينتهي عادة  بنصف النهار، {وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ} أي قادر على حمله  والإتيان به في هذا الوقت الذي حددت لكم وأمين على ما فيه من جواهر وذهب لا  يضيع منه شيء. وهنا {قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ (6) }  وهو سليمان عليه السلام {أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ  إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ} فافتح عينيك وانظر فلا يعود إليك طرفك إلا والعرش بين  يديك، وسأل ربه باسمه الأعظم الذي ما دعي به إلا أجاب وإذا العرش بين يديه  {فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً} بين يديه لهج قائلا {قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ  فَضْلِ رَبِّي} أي علي فلم يكن لي به يد أبدا {لِيَبْلُوَنِي} بذلك  {أَأَشْكُرُ} نعمته علي {أَمْ أَكْفُرُها} {وَمَنْ شَكَرَ (7) } فلنفسه أي  عائد الشكر يعود عليه بحفظ النعمة ونمائها {وَمَنْ كَفَرَ} أي النعمة  {فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ} أي عن شكره وليس مفتقراً إليه، كريم قد  يكرم الكافر للنعمة فلا يسلبها كلها منه أو يبقيها له على كفره.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- أهل الآخرة لا يفرحون بالدنيا، وأهل الدنيا لا يفرحون بالآخرة.
2- استعمال أسلوب الإرهاب والتخويف مع القدرة على إنفاذه مع العدو أليق.
3- تقرير أن سليمان كان يستخدم الجن وأنهم يخدمونه في أصعب الأمور.
4- استجابة الله تعالى لسليمان فأحضر له العرش من مسافة شهرين أي من اليمن إلى الشام قبل ارتداد طرف
الناظر إذا فتح عينه ينظر.
5- وجوب رد الفضل إلى أهله فسليمان قال {هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي} والجهال يقولون بثورتنا الخلاقة، وأبطالنا
البواسل.
6- وجوب الشكر، وعائدته تعود على الشاكر فقط، ولكرم الله تعالى قد لا يسلب النعمة فور عدم شكرها
وذلك لحلمه تعالى وكرمه.
__________
1- الهدية: منها ما هو حرام ومنها ما هو مكروه ومنها ما هو مباح أو مندوب،  فالهدية الحرام: التي تُهدى للحكام والقضاة ليحكموا لصاحبها والهدية  المكروهة: هدية الكافر والهدية المباحة أو المندوب إليها: هدية المؤمن  لأخيه المؤمن للمودة والحب، لحديث مالك وفيه: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "تصافحوا يذهب الغل وتهادوا تحابوا وتذهب الشحناء"  الشحناء العدواة والبغضاء.
2- أي: أتزيدونني إلى ما تشاهدونه من أموالي، والاستفهام للإنكار وقرأ الجمهور: {أتمدونني} بنونين. وقرأ بعضٌ بنون واحدة مشددة.
3- (بل) للاضراب الانتقالي من الإنكار عليهم إلى ردّ هديتهم إليهم.
4- الضمير في (بها) عائد على الجنود والضمير في (منها) عائد إلى مدينتهم وهي مأرب أو سبأ على مراحل قليلة من صنعاء.
5- هذا استئناف ابتدائي أي: كلام غير مرتبط بما سبقه بنوع من الارتباط قريب.
6- قال القرطبي: "جمهور المفسرين: أن الذي عنده علم من الكتاب هو آصف بن  بريخا وقيل: هو سليمان عليه السلام، بقرينة قوله: هذا من فضل ربي، قال ابن  عطية وقالت فرقة وهو سليمان عليه السلام. والمخاطبة في هذا التأويل للعفريب  لما قال أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك، وكأن سليمان استبطأ ذلك فقال  له على وجه التحقير أنا آتيك به ... الخ. قيل: يا حي يا قيوم: هو الاسم  الأعظم.
7- الشكر: قيد النعمة الموجودة وبه تنال النعمة المفقودة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (5)  
الحلقة (650)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 22الى صــــ 27)

**قَالَ  نَكِّرُوا لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنْظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ  الَّذِينَ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ (41) فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ  قَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا وَكُنَّا  مُسْلِمِينَ (42) وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ تَعْبُدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ (43) قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي  الصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً وَكَشَفَتْ عَنْ  سَاقَيْهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ صَرْحٌ مُمَرَّدٌ مِنْ قَوَارِيرَ قَالَتْ رَبِّ  إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ (44)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
قال نكروا لها عرشها: أي غيروا هيأته وشكله حتى لا يعرف إلا بصعوبة.
أتهتدي: أي إلى معرفته.
أهكذا عرشك: شبهوا عليها إذ لو قالوا هذا عرشك لقالت نعم.
قالت كأنه هو: فشبّهت عليه فقالت كأنه هو.
وصدها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله: أي صرفها عن عبادة الله مع علمها وذكائها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله.
ادخلي الصرح: أي بهو الصرح إذ الصرح القصر العالي وفي بهوه بركة ماء كبيرة مغطاة بسقف زجاجي يرى وكأنه ماء.
فكشفت عن ساقيها: ظانة أنها تدخل ماء تمشي عليه فرفعت ثيابها.
حسبته لجة: أي من ماء غمر يجري.
صرح ممرد من قوارير: أي مملس من زجاج.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم فيما دار من أحاديث بين سليمان عليه السلام وبلقيس  ملكة سبأ لقد خرجت هي في موكبها الملكي بعد أن أحتاطت لعرشها أيّما احتياط.  إلا أن العرش وصل قبلها بدعوة الذي عنده علم من الكتاب، وقبل وصولها أراد  سليمان أن يختبر عقلها من حيث الحصافة أو الضعف (1) فأمر رجاله أن يغيروا  عرشها بزيادة ونقصان فيه حتى لا يعرف إلا بصعوبة كما قال عليه السلام  {نَنْظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي} إلى معرفته {أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لا  يَهْتَدُونَ} لضعف عقولهم. فلما جاءت {فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا  (2) عَرْشُكِ} فشبهوا عليها في التغيير وفي التعبير، إذ المفروض أن يقال  لها هذا عرشك ومن هنا فطنت لتشبيههم {فقَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ} إذ لو قالت:  هو لقالوا كيف يكون هو والمسافة مسيرة شهرين ولو قالت ليس هو لقيل لها كيف  تجهلين سريرك فكانت ذات ذكاء ودهاء ومن هنا قال سليمان لما أعجب بذكائها  {وَأُوتِينَا الْعِلْمَ (3) مِنْ قَبْلِهَا وَكُنَّا مُسْلِمِينَ} فحمد  الله وأثنى عليه ضمن العبارة التي قالها. وقوله {وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ  تَعْبُدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} اتباعا لقومها إذ كانوا يعبدون الشمس من دون  الله. {إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ} فهذا سبب عدم إيمانها  وتوحيدها وهو ما كان عليه قومها، وجلس سليمان في بهو صرحه وكان البهو تحته  بركة ماء عظيمة فيها أسماك كثيرة وللماء موج، وسقف البركة مملس من زجاج،  ومع سليمان جنوده من الإنس والجن يحوطون به ويحفون من كل جانب وأمرت أن  تدخل الصرح (4) لأن سليمان الملك يدعوها {فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ  لُجَّةً} ماء {وَكَشَفَتْ (5) عَنْ سَاقَيْهَا} فقال لها سليمان {إِنَّهُ  صَرْحٌ مُمَرَّدٌ} أي مملّس {مِنْ قَوَارِيرَ} زجاجية وهنا وقد بهرها  الموقف وعرفت أنها كانت ضالة وظالمة نطقت قائلة {رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ  نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} وبهذا  أصبحت مسلمة صالحة. ولم يذكر القرآن عنها بعد شيئاً 
فلنسكت عما سكت عنه القرآن.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز اختبار الأفراد إذا أريد إسناد أمر لهم لمعرفة قدرتهم العقلية والبدنية.
2- بيان حصافة عقل بلقيس ولذا أسلمت ظهر ذلك في قولها {كأنه هو}
3- مضار التقليد وما يترتب عليه من التنكير للعقل والمنطق.
4- حرمة كشف المرأة ساقيها حتى لو كانت كافرة فكيف بها إذا كانت مسلمة.
5- فضيلة الائتساء بالصالحين كما ائتست بلقيس بسليمان في قولها {وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين} .
__________**
1- قيل إن الجن قالوا لسليمان: إنها ضعيفة العقل فلذا أمر بتنكير عرشها  ليختبر عقلها، وقالوا له: إن رجلها كرجل حمار فلذا امتحنها بدخول بهو الصرح  لتكشف عن ساقها فيعرف ما قالت الجن عنها.
2- الاستفهام للتقرير مع الاختبار وهو المقصود.
3- اختلف هل قول: {وأوتينا العلم} من قول سليمان أو أحد رجالاته أو هو من قول بلقيس، والراجح أنه من قول سليمان عليه السلام.
4- (الصرح) البناء العالي: تقدم أن الجن هم الذين قالوا لسليمان إن رجل  بلقيس رجل حمار وطلبوا اختبارها وهم الذين صنعوا بركة الماء في بهو الصرح.
5- ذكر القرطبي هنا حكايات أكثرها منقول عن أهل الكتاب منها: أن الجن أول  من صنعوا النورة لإزالة شعر الجسم، وأن سليمان عليه السلام أول من صنع  الحمامات، وهذا يرفع إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذكر قولين  أحدهما أن سليمان نزوج بلقيس وآخر: لم يتزوجها.**
******************************  **
**وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللهَ  فَإِذَا هُمْ فَرِيقَانِ يَخْتَصِمُونَ (45) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لِمَ  تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ قَبْلَ الْحَسَنَةِ لَوْلا تَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  اللهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (46) قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ  مَعَكَ قَالَ طَائِرُكُمْ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ  (47) وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَلا يُصْلِحُونَ (48) قَالُوا تَقَاسَمُوا بِاللهِ لَنُبَيِّتَنَّه  ُ  وَأَهْلَهُ ثُمَّ لَنَقُولَنَّ لِوَلِيِّهِ مَا شَهِدْنَا مَهْلِكَ  أَهْلِهِ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (49)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أن اعبدوا الله: أي بأن اعبدوا الله.
فريقان يختصمون: أي طائفتان مؤمنة موحدة وكافرة مشركة يختصمون.
تستعجلون بالسيئة: أي تطالبون بالعذاب قبل الرحمة.
لولا تستغفرون الله: أي هلا تطلبون المغفرة من ربكم بتوبتكم إليه.
قالوا اطيرنا بك: أي تشاءمنا بك وبمن معك من المؤمنين.
قال طائركم عند الله: أي ما زجرتم من الطير لما يصيبكم من المكاره عند الله علمه.
بل أنتم قوم تفتنون: أي تختبرون بالخير والشر.
تسعة رهط: أي تسعة رجال ظلمة.
تقاسموا بالله: أي تحالفوا بالله أي طلب كل واحد من الثاني أن يحلف له.
لنبيتنه وأهله: أي لنقتلنه والمؤمنين به ليلا.
ما شهدنا مهلك أهله: أي ما حضرنا قتله ولا قتل أهله.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا} هذا بداية قصص صالح عليه السلام مع قومه  ثمود لما ذكر تعالى قصص سليمان مع بلقيس ذكر قصص صالح مع ثمود وذلك  تقريراً لنبوة رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ووضع المشركين  من قريش أمام أحداث تاريخية تمثل حالهم مع نبيهم لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنوا قال  تعالى {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى ثَمُودَ} أي قبيلة ثمود {أَخَاهُمْ} أي  في النسب {صَالِحاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا} أي قال لهم اعبدوا الله أي وحدوه  {فَإِذَا هُمْ فَرِيقَانِ} موحدون ومشركون {يَخْتَصِمُونَ (1) } فريق يدعو  إلى عبادة الله وحده وفريق يدعو إلى عبادة الأوثان مع الله وشأن التعارض أن  يحدث التخاصم كل فريق يريد أن يخصم الفريق الآخر. وطالبوا صالحا بالآيات  {وَقَالُوا ائتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا} أي من العذاب {إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ  الصَادِقِينَ} في أنك رسول إلينا مثل الرسل فرد عليهم وقال {يَا قَوْمِ  لِمَ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ (2) بِالسَّيِّئَةِ} أي تطالبونني بعذابكم {قَبْلَ  الْحَسَنَةِ} فالمفروض أن تطالبوا بالحسنة التي هي الرحمة لا السيئة التي  هي العذاب. إن كفركم ومعاصيكم هي سبيل عذابكم، كما أن إيمانكم وطاعتكم هي  سبيل نجاتكم وسعادتكم فبادروا بالإيمان والطاعة طلبا لحسنة الدنيا والآخرة.  إنكم بكفركم ومعاصيكم تستعجلون عذابكم {لَوْلا (3) } أي هلا  {تستغفرون اللهَ} بترككم الشرك والمعاصي {لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}  أي كي ترحموا. بعد هذا الوعظ والإرشاد كان جواب القوم ما أخبر تعالى به  عنهم في قوله {قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا (4) بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ} أي تشاءمنا  بك وبأتباعك المؤمنين لك، فرد عليهم بقوله {طَائِرُكُمْ عِنْدَ اللهِ} أي  ما زجرتم من الطير لما يصيبكم من المكاره عند الله علمه وهو كائن لا محالة،  وليست القضية تشاؤما ولا تيامنا {بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ} وقوله  تعالى {وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ} أي مدينة الحجر حجر  ثمود تسعة رجال {يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ (5) } بالكفر والمعاصي {وَلا  يُصْلِحُونَ} وهم الذين تمالؤوا على عقر الناقة ومن بينهم قُدَار بن سالف  الذي تولى عقر الناقة. هؤلاء التسعة نفر قالوا لبعضهم بعضا في اجتماع خاص  {تَقَاسَمُوا بِاللهِ} أي ليقسم كل واحد منكم قائلا والله  {لَنبيتنه} أي صالحا {وَأَهْلَهُ} أي أتباعه، أي لنأتينهم ليلا  فنقتلهم، ثم في الصباح {لَنَقُولَنَّ لِوَلِيِّهِ} أي لولي دم صالح من  أقربائه، والله {مَا شَهِدْنَا مَهْلِكَ أَهْلِهِ} ولا مهلكه {وَإِنَّا  لَصَادِقُونَ} فيما نقسم عليه من أنّا لم نشهد مهلك صالح ولا مهلك أصحابه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- تقرير حقيقة أن الصراع بين الحق والباطل لا ينتهي إلا بانتهاء الباطل.
3- حرمة التشاؤم والتيامن كذلك، ولم يجز الشارع إلا التفاؤل لا غير.
4- العمل بمعاصي الله تعالى هو الفساد في الأرض، والعمل بطاعته هو الإصلاح في الأرض.
5- تقرير أن المشركين يؤمنون بالله ولذا يحلفون به، ولم يدخلهم ذلك في الإسلام لشركهم في عبادة الله تعالى
غيره من مخلوقاته.
__________**
1- من الخصومة ما قصه الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف في قوله: {أتعلمون أن  صالحاً مرسلٌ من ربه قالوا إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون قال الذين استكبروا إنا  بالذي آمنتم به كافرون} .
2- الاستفهام إنكاري، و (السيئة كالحسنة) صفة لمحذوف، والتقدير لم تستعجلون بالحال السيئة قبل الحال الحسنة؟
3- (هلا) أداة تحضيض حضهم نبيهم على التوبة بالاستغفار والاقلاع عن الشرك  والمعاصي رجاء أن يرحمهم الله تعالى فلا يعذبهم في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.
4- كانت العرب أكثر الناس تطيرا {واطيرنا} في الآية أصلها: تطيّرنا فقلبت  التاء طاء لقرب مخرجها من الطاء وأدغمت في الطاء، وجيء بهمزة الوصل للتوصل  إلى النطق بالساكن، والتطير معناه: التشاؤم وهو مأخوذ من الطير تطير يمينا  أو شمالا فيتيمنون بذلك أو يتشاءمون.
5- الأرض: أرض ثمود وأل فيها: للعهد والرهط: العدد من الثلاثة إلى العشر كالنفر ومن بين هؤلاء: قُدار بن سالف: عاقر الناقة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (6)  
الحلقة (651)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 27الى صــــ 31)

**وَمَكَرُوا  مَكْرًا وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (50) فَانْظُرْ  كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ مَكْرِهِمْ أَنَّا دَمَّرْنَاهُمْ وَقَوْمَهُمْ  أَجْمَعِينَ (51) فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (52) وَأَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ (53)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومكروا مكرا: أي دبروا طريقة خفية لقتل صالح والمؤمنين.
ومكرنا مكرا: أي ودبرنا طريقة خفية لنجاة صالح والمؤمنين وإهلاك الظالمين.
وهم لا يشعرون: بأنا ندبر لهم طريق هلاكهم.
بيوتهم خاوية: أي فارغة ليس فيها أحد.
بما ظلموا: أي بسبب ظلمهم وهو الشرك والمعاصي.
لآية: أي عبرة.
وأنجينا الذين آمنوا: أي صالحا والمؤمنين.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {وَمَكَرُوا مَكْراً} (1) هذا نهاية قصص صالح مع ثمود تقدم أن  تسعة رهط من قوم صالح تقاسموا على تبييت صالح والمؤمنين وقتلهم ليلا  ليحولوا في نظرهم دون وقوع العذاب الذي واعدهم به صالح وأنه نازل بهم بعد  ثلاثة أيام، وهذا مكرهم وطريقة تنفيذه أنهم أتوا صالحا وهو يصلي في مسجد له  تحت الجبل فسقطت عليهم صخرة من الجبل فأهلتكهم أجمعين وهكذا مكر الله بهم  وهم لا يشعرون به، ثم أهلك الله القوم كلهم بالصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم  جاثمين. وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فَانْظُرْ (2) كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  مَكْرِهِمْ} أي انظر يا رسولنا كيف كانت نهاية ذلك المكر وعاقبته {أَنَّا  دَمَّرْنَاهُمْ (3) وَقَوْمَهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ} {فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ (4)  خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا} أي بسبب ظلمهم أنفسهم بالشرك وظلمهم صالحا  والمؤمنين. وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً} أي الإهلاك للرهط  التسعة ولثمود قاطبة {لآية} أي علامة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحسن تدبيره  {لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ} إذ هم الذين يرون الآية ويدركونها.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ (5) }  يريد صالحاً والمؤمنين الذين آمنوا بالله رباً وإلهاً وبصالح نبياً  ورسولاً. وكانوا طوال حياتهم يتقون عقاب الله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله في  الأمر والنهي.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير قاعدة: {وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ} .
2- تقرير أن ديار الظالمين مآلها الخراب فالظلم يذر الديار بلا قع.
3- تقرير أن الإيمان والتقوى هما سبب النجاة لأن ولاية الله للعبد تتم بهما.
__________**
1-أُكد كلّ من مكر الله تعالى ومكرهم بالمصدر إشارة إلى تعظيم كل من  المكرين والمكر: التبيّت الخفي لإرادة السوء بالممكور به فعاملهم الله  تعالى بما عزموا على فعله مع صالح وأهله.
2- النظر هنا: قلبي ليس بصرياًّ لعدم وجود الهلكى بين يدي الناظر.
3- قرئ (إنا) بكسر الهمزة على الاستئناف البياني، وقرئ: (أنا) بفتح الهمزة،  فمن فتح الهمزة لا يحسن له الوقف على مكرهم، ومن كسر الهمزة جاز له الوقف  على مكرهم.
4- بيوتهم المنحوتة من الجبال ما زالت إلى اليوم، وقد وقفنا عليها وهي عجب في فن البناء والنحت.
5- زيادة كان في قوله: {وكانوا يتقون} للدلالة على أنهم كانوا متمكنين من  التقوى التي هي فعل المأمور واجتناب الشرك المنهي عنه من اعتقاد وقول وعمل  وصفة.**
*****************************
**وَلُوطاً  إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ  (54) أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ  بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ (55)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولوطا: أي واذكر لقومك لوطاً إذ قال لقومه.
لقومه: هم سكان مدن عمورية وسدوم.
الفاحشة: أي الخصلة القبيحة الشديدة القبح وهي اللواط.
وأنتم تبصرون: أذ كانوا يأتونها في أنديتهم عيانا بلا ستر ولا حجاب.
قوم تجهلون: أي قبح ما تأتون وما يترتب عليه من خزي وعذاب.
**معنى الآياتين:**
هذا بداية قصص لوط عليه السلام مع قومه اللوطيين فقال تعالى {وَلُوطاً (1) }  أي واذكر كما ذكرت صالحا وقومه اذكر لوطاً {إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ (2) }  منكراً عليهم موبخا مؤنبا لهم على فعلتهم الشنعاء {أَتَأْتُونَ  الْفَاحِشَةَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ} أي قبحها وشناعتها ببصائركم  وبأبصاركم حيث كانوا يأتونها علناً وعياناً وهم ينظرون وقوله {أَإِنَّكُمْ  لَتَأْتُونَ (3) الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ} أي لا للعفة  والإحصان ولا للولد والإنجاب بل لقضاء الشهوة البهيمية فشأنكم شأن البهائم  لا غير. وفي نفس الوقت آذيتم نساءكم حيث تركتم إتيانهن فهضمتم حقوقهن.  وقوله تعالى {بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ (4) } أي قال لهم لوط عليه  السلام أي ما كان ذلك الشر والفساد منكم إلا لأنكم قوم سوء جهلة بما يجب  عليكم لربكم من الإيمان والطاعة وما يترتب على الكفر والعصيان من العقاب  والعذاب.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما كان عليه قوم لوط من الفساد والهبوط العقلي والخلقي.
2- تحريم فاحشة اللواط وأنها أقبح شيء وأن فاعلها أحط من البهائم.
3- بيان أن الجهل بالله تعالى وما يجب له من الطاعة، وبما لديه من عذاب وما عنده من نعيم مقيم هو سبب كل
شر في الأرض وفساد. ولذا كان الطريق إلى إصلاح البشر هوتعريفهم بالله تعالى  حتى إذا عرفوه وآمنوا به أمكنهم أن يستقيموا في الحياة على منهج الإصلاح  المهيء للسعادة والكمال.
__________**
1- أي: اذكر لوطاً أو: أرسلنا لوطا، الكل محتمل وجائز.
2- هم أهل سدوم وعمورية.
3- أعاد ذكرها لفرط قبحها وشناعتها، والاستفهام للإنكار والتقبيح لفعلتهم الشنعاء.
4- {تجهلون} : إمّا أمر التحريم أو العقوبة، ووصفهم بالجهل، وهو اسم جامع  لأحوال أفن الرأي وقساوة القلب وعماه، ووصفهم في الأعراف بالإسراف وذلك  نظراً إلى تعدد مواقف الوعظ والإرشاد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (7)  
الحلقة (652)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 32الى صــــ 36)

الجزء العشرون
فَمَا  كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِنْ  قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُون (56) فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ  وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَاهَا مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (57)  وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَراً فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ (58)
شرح الكلمات:
فما كان جواب قومه: أي لم يكن لهم من جواب إلا قولهم أخرجوا.
آل لوط: هم لوط عليه السلام وامرأته المؤمنة وابنتاه.
من قريتكم: أي مدينتكم سَدوم.
يتطهرون: أي يتنزهون عن الأقذار والأوساخ.
قدرناها من الغابرين: أي حكمنا عليها أن تكون من الهالكين.
فساء مطر المنذرين: أي قبح مطر المنذرين من أهل الجرائم أنه حجارة من سجيل.
معنى الآيات:
هذه بقية قصص لوط عليه السلام إنه بعد أن أنكر لوط عليه السلام على قومه  فاحشة اللواط وأنَّبَهم عليها، وقبّح فعلهم لها أجابوه مهددين له بالطرد  والإبعاد من القرية كما أخبر تعالى عن ذلك بقوله: {فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ  قَوْمِهِ} أي لم يكن لهم من جواب يردون به على لوط عليه السلام {إلا أن  قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم} أي إلا قولهم {إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا  أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ} . وعللوا لقولهم هذا بقولهم  {إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ (1) يَتَطَهَّرُون} . أي يتنزهون عن الفواحش. قالوا هذا  تهكماً، لا إقراراً منهم على أن الفاحشة قذر يجب التنزه عنه. ولما بلغ بهم  الحد إلى تهديد نبي الله لوط عليه السلام بالطرد والسخرية منه أهلكهم الله  تعالى وأنجى لوطاً وأهله إلا إحدى امرأتيه وكانت عجوزا كافرة وهو معنى  قوله تعالى في الآية (57) {فَأنجيناه وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ  قَدَّرْنَاهَا مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (2) } حكمنا ببقائها مع الكافرين لتهلك  معهم. وقوله تعالى في الآية (58) {وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَراً} هو  بيان لكيفية إهلاك قوم لوط بأن 
أمطر عليهم حجارة من سجيل منضود فأهلكهم. {فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ  (3) } أي قبح هذا المطر من مطر المنذرين الذين كذبوا بما أنذروا به وأصروا  على الكفر والمعاصي. وهذا المطر كان بعد أن جعل الله عاليَ بلادهم سافلها،  أردف خسفها بمطرٍ من حجارة لتصيب من كان بعيداً عن المدُن.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة أن الظلمة إذا أعيتهم الحجج والبراهين يفزعون إلى القوة.
2- بيان سنة أن المرء إذا أدْمن على قبح قول أو عمل يصبح غير قبيح عنده.
3- سنة إنجاء الله أولياءه وإهلاكه أعداءه بعد إصرار المنذَرين على الكفر والمعاصي.
__________
1- أي: عن أدبار الرجال استهزاءً منهم: قاله مجاهد، وقال قتادة: عابوهم والله بغير عيب بأنهم يتطهرون من أعمال السوء.
2- {من الغابرين} قال ابن كثير: أي من الهالكين مع قومها لأنها كانت ردءًا  على دينهم وعلى طريقتهم في رضاها بأفعالهم القبيحة، فكانت تدل قومها على  ضيفان لوط ليأتوا إليهم.
3- الذين قامت عليهم الحجة ووصل إليهم الإنذار فخالفوا الرسول وكذبوه وهمّوا بإخراجه من بينهم.
******************************  **
قُلِ  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى آللَّهُ  خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (59) أَمَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ  وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ  ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ مَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُنْبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ  اللَّهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ (60) أَمَّنْ جَعَلَ الْأَرْضَ  قَرَارًا وَجَعَلَ خِلَالَهَا أَنْهَارًا وَجَعَلَ لَهَا رَوَاسِيَ  وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ حَاجِزًا أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ  أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (61) أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا  دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ  مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (62) أَمَّنْ يَهْدِيكُمْ فِي  ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَنْ يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ (63) أَمَّنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَمَنْ  يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قُلْ  هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (64) 
شرح الكلمات:
اصطفى: أي اختارهم لحمل رسالته وإبلاغ دعوته.
آلله خير: أي لمن يعبده.
حدائق ذات بهجة: أي بساتين ذات منظر حسن لخضرتها وأزهارها.
يعدلون: أي بربهم غيره من الأصنام والأوثان.
جعل الأرض قراراً: أي قارة ثابتة لا تتحرك ولا تضطرب بسكانها.
وجعل خلالها أنهاراً: أي جعل الأنهار العذبة تتخللها للشرب والسقي.
وجعل لها رواسي: أي جبالاً أرساها بها حتى لا تتحرك ولا تميل.
بين البحرين حاجزا: أي فاصلاً لا يختلط أحدهما بالآخر.
ويكشف السوء: أي الضر، المرض وغيره.
قليلا ما تذكرون: أي ما تتعظون إلا قليلا.
بُشراً بين يدي رحمته: أي مبشرة بين يدي المطر إذ الرياح تتقدم ثم باقي المطر.
أمن يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده: أي يبدؤه في الأرحام، ثم يعيده يوم القيامة.
هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين: أي حجتكم إن كنتم صادقين أن مع الله إلها آخر فعل ما ذكر.
معنى الآيات:
لما أخبر الله تعالى رسوله بإهلاك المجرمين ونجاة المؤمنين أمر تعالى رسوله  أن يحمده على ذلك تعليماً له ولأمته إذا تجددت لهم نعمة أن يحمدوا الله  تعالى عليها ليكون ذلك من شكرها قال تعالى {قُلِ الْحَمْدُ (1) لِلَّهِ} أي  الوصف بالجميل لله استحقاقا.
{وَسَلامٌ (2) عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى (3) } الله لرسالته  وإبلاغ دعوته إلى عباده ليعبدوه فيكملوا ويسعدوا على ذلك في الحياتين.
وقوله تعالى: {آللَّهُ (4) خَيْرٌ أَمَّا (5) يُشْرِكُونَ} أي آالله الخالق  الرازق المدبر القوي المنتقم من أعدائه المكرم لأوليائه؛ عبادته خير لمن  يعبده بها أم عبادة من يشركون. فقوله {أَمَّنْ (6) خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً} أي لحاجتكم إليه  غسلا وشربا وسقيا {فَأَنْبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ} أي بساتين محدقة بالجدران  والحواجز {ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ} أي حسن وجمال، {مَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تُنْبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا} أي لم يكن في استطاعتكم أن تنبتوا شجرها {أَإِلَهٌ  (7) مَعَ اللهِ} لا والله {بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ} أي يشركون بربهم  أصناما ويسوّونها به في العبادات. وقوله تعالى: {أَمَّنْ جَعَلَ الْأَرْضَ  قَرَاراً (8) } أي قارة ثابتة لا تتحرك بسكانها ولا تضطرب بهم فيهلكوا.  {وَجَعَلَ خِلالَهَا أَنْهَاراً} أي فيما بينها. {وَجَعَلَ لَهَا  رَوَاسِيَ} أي جبالاً تثبتها، {وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ} العذب  والملح {حَاجِزاً} (9) حتى لا يختلط الملح بالعذب فيفسده.
{أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللهِ؟} والجواب: لا والله {بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ} ولو علموا لما أشركوا بالله مخلوقاته. وقوله تعالى {أَمَّنْ  يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ (10) إِذَا دَعَاهُ} أي ليكشف ضره {وَيَكْشِفُ  السُّوءَ} أي يبعده والسوء هو ما يسوء المرء من مرض وجوع وعطش وقحط وجدب.  {وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ} جعل جيلاً يخلف جيلاً وهكذا الموجود  خلف لمن سلف وسيكون سلفاً لمن خلف {أَإِلَهٌ (11) مَعَ اللهِ} والجواب لا  إله مع الله {قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} أي ما تتعظون إلا قليلا بما  تسمعون وترون من آيات الله.
وقوله تعالى: {أَمَّنْ يَهْدِيكُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ} في  الليل بالنجوم وفي النهار بالعلامات الدالة والهادية إلى مقاصدكم {وَمَنْ  يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ} أي من يثير الرياح  ويرسلها تتقدم المطر وتبشر به؟ لا أحد غير الله إذاً.. {أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ  اللهِ} . والجواب: لا، لا.. الله وحده الإله الحق وما عداه فباطل.
وقوله تعالى: {تَعَالَى الله عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} نزه تعالى نفسه عن شرك  المشركين أصناما لا تبدئ ولا تعيد ولا تخلق ولا ترزق ولا تعطي ولا تمنع.  وقوله تعالى: {أَمَّنْ يَبْدأُ الْخَلْقَ} أي نطفاً في الأرحام، ثم بعد  حياته يميته، ثم يعيده وهو معنى {ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ} .
{وَمَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ} بالمطر {وَالْأَرْضِ} بالنبات.  والجواب: الله إذاً {أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللهِ} والجواب: لا، لا وإن قلتم هناك  آلهة مع الله {قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ} أي حججكم {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ} أن غير الله يفعل شيئاً مما ذكرفي هذا السياق الكريم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب حمد الله وشكره عند تجدد الشكر، والحمد لله رأس الشكر.
2- مشروعية السلام عند ذكر الأنبياء عليهم السلام فمن ذكر أحدهم قال عليه السلام.
3- التنديد بالشرك والمشركين.
4- تقرير التوحيد بأدلتة الباهرة العديدة.
5- تقرير البعث الآخر وإثباتها بالاستنباط من الأدلة المذكورة.
6- لا يثبت الأحكام إلا بالأدلة النقلية والعقلية.
__________
1- قال بعضهم: المأمور بالحمد هنا: لوط عليه السلام ورد وهو الحق أن المأمور به هو رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- أصل السلام: السلامة والأمن ثابتان لمن يسلم عليه عند ملاقاته إذ قد  يكون بينهما إحن فكان لفظ السلام كالعهد بالأمان، وقيل: السلام عليكم: كانت  تحية البشر في عهد آدم عليه السلام.
3- قال بعضهم: الذين اصطفوا هم أمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  وقيل: هم الصحابة ورد هذا بما هو الحق وهو (أن الذين اصطفوا) هم: رسل الله  عليهم السلام وفي الآية تعليم أدب رفيع وهو أن من افتتح كلامه مذكرا أو  واعظا أو معلما دارسا يفتتح كلامه بحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- (آالله) الاستفهام تقريري وهو إلجاء المخاطب إلى الإقرار، وخير هنا:  ليست بمعنى أفضل، إذ لا خير البتة في آلهة المشركين وإنما من باب إيهام  الخصم بأنه يعترف له بما يعتقده من خير في إلهه، حتى يصغي ويسمع ويتأمل  عَلّه يهتدي أو هو مثل قول الشاعر:
أتهجوه ولست له بكفء فشركما لخيركما الفداء
5- (أمّا) أصلها: أم المعادلة للهمزة وما: الموصولية أدغمت فيها أم فصارت  أمّا والعائد محذوف تقديره: تشركونها، أي آلهتهم بالله تعالى.
6- (أم) المنقطعة بمعنى بل للإضراب الانتقالي من الاستفهام التهكمي  للاستفهام التقريري أي: الذي خلق السموات وما عطف عليها خير وأحق بالعبادة.
7- هذا استئناف كالنتيجة للكلام قبلها لأن إثبات الخلق والرزق لله تعالى  بدليل لا يسعهم إلا الإقرار به ينتج أنه لا إله معه، والاستفهام إنكاري أي:  إنكار وجود إله مع الله الخالق الرازق والجواب: لا إله مع الله.
8- القرار: مصدر قرّ يقرّ قرارا الشيء: إذا سكن وثبت، وصفت الأرض بالقرار  مبالغة في سكونها وثباتها حيث لا تتحرك ولا تضطرب بأهلها على مدى الحياة في  حين أنها سابحة في الفضاء متحركة في كل لحظة فسبحان الله العلي القدير  العزيز الحكيم.
9- إنّ هذا الحاجز ليس جسما غير الماء إنما هو تفاوت الثقل النسبي لاختلاف  أجزاء الماء المركب منها الماء المالح والماء العذب، فالحاجز حاجز من  طعميهما وليس جسماً آخر فاصلا بينهما.
10- قال ابن عباس: المضطر هو: ذو الضرورة المجهود، والضرورة هي: الحال  المحوجة إلى الأشياء العسرة الحصول كالجوع والمرض والخوف ونحوهما من  العزوبة وقلة ذات اليد.
11- الاستفهام توبيخي إنكاري أي: إنكار أن يكون مع الله إله آخر لما قام  على ذلك من الأدلة والحجج المذكورة، وإله مرفوع بما تعلق به الظرف أو  بإضمار يفعل ذلك أي: أإله مع الله يفعل ذلك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (8)  
الحلقة (653)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 36الى صــــ 41)

قُلْ  لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ (65) بَلِ ادَّارَكَ  عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا  عَمُونَ (66) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَإِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا  وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ (67) لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ  وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (68)  قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُجْرِمِينَ (69) 
شرح الكلمات:
من في السموات والأرض: الملائكة والناس.
الغيب إلا الله: أي ما غاب عنهم ومن ذلك متى قيام الساعة إلا الله فإنه يعلمه.
أيَّان يبعثون: أي متى يبعثون.
بل ادّارك علمهم في الآخرة: أي تلاحق وهو ما منهم أحد إلا يظن فقط فلا علم لهم بالآخرة بالمرة.
بل هم منها عمون: أي في عمى كامل لا يبصرون شيئا من حقائقها.
أئنا لمخرجون: أي أحياء من قبورنا.
لقد وعدنا هذا: أي البعث أحياء من القبور.
أساطير الأولين: أي أكاذيبهم التي سطروها في كتبهم.
كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين: أي المكذبين بالبعث كانت دمارا وهلاكاً وديارهم الخاوية شاهدة بذلك.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللهُ} لما سأل المشركون من قريش النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الساعة أمره تعالى أن يجيبهم بهذا الجواب {قُلْ لا  يَعْلَمُ} الخ.. والساعة من جملة الغيب بل هي أعظمه. {مَنْ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ} من الملائكة {وَالْأَرْضِ} من الناس {إِلَّا (1) اللهُ} أي  لكن الله تعالى يعلم غيب السموات والأرض أما غيره فلا يعلم إلا ما علمه  الله علام الغيوب. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ}  أي وما يشعر أهل السموات وأهل الأرض متى يبعث الأموات من قبورهم للحساب  والجزاء وهذا كقوله تعالى في سورة الأعراف: {يَسْأَلونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ  أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لا يُجَلِّيهَا  لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لا  تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً} .
وقوله تعالى: {بَلِ ادَّارَكَ (2) عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ} قرئ {بَلْ  أَدْرَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ} أي بلغ حقيقته يوم القيامة إذ يصبح  الإيمان بها الذي كان غيبا شهادة ولكن لا ينفع صاحبه يومئذ. وقرئ {بَلِ  ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ} أي علم المشركين بالآخرة. أي تلاحق وأدرك بعضه بعضا  وهو أنه لا علم لهم بها بالمرة. ويؤيد هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {بَلْ هُمْ  فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا عَمُونَ (3) } أي لا يرون شيئا من  دلائلها، ولا حقائقها بالمرة ويدل على هذا ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم من أنهم  لا يؤمنون بالساعة بالمرة قي قوله {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَإِذَا (4)  كُنَّا تُرَاباً وَآبَاؤُنَا أَإِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ} أي من قبورنا أحياء.  والاستفهام للإنكار الشديد ويؤكدون إنكارهم هذا بقولهم:
{لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ} أي من قبل أن  يعدنا محمد. {إِنْ هَذَا} أي الوعد بالبعث والجزاء {إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ  الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي أكاذيبهم وحكاياتهم التي يسطرونها في الكتب ويقرأونها  على الناس. وقوله تعالى في آخر آية من هذا السياق (69) {قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي  الْأَرْضِ} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا سيروا في الأرض جنوبا أو شمالا أو (5) غربا  {فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ} أي أهلكناهم لما  كذبوا بالبعث كما كذبتم، فالقادر على خلقهم ثم إماتتهم قادر قطعا على بعثهم  وإحيائهم لمحاسبتهم وجزائهم بكسبهم. فالبعث إذاً ضروري لا ينكره ذو عقل  راجح أبدا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- حصر علم الغيب في الرب تبارك وتعالى. فمن ادعى أنه يعلم ما في غد فقد كذب (6) .
2- تساوي علم أهل السماء والأرض في الجهل بوقت الساعة.
3- المكذبون بيوم القيامة سيوقنون به في الآخرة ولكن لا ينفعهم ذلك.
4- إهلاك الله الأمم المكذبة بالبعث بعد خلقهم ورزقهم دليل على قدرته تعالى على بعثهم لحسابهم وجزائهم.
__________
1- أخرج مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قولها: من زعم أن محمدا يعلم ما في غد  فقد أعظم على الله الفرية، والله تعالى يقول: {قل لا يعلم من في السموات  والأرض الغيب إلا الله} وذكر القرطبي ما خلاصته: أن منجما أتي به إلى  الحجاج فاعتقله ثم أخذ حصيات فعدّها وقال للمنجّم: كم من حصيات في يدي  فأخبره بعددها، ثم أخذ أخرى ولم يعدها وسأل المنجم عنها فلم يعرف عددها  وكرر هذا ثلاث مرات فلم يعرف المنجم فسأله كيف عرفت في الأولى ولم تعرف في  غيرها؟ قال: لأنك لما عددتها خرجت من الغيب فعلمتها أمّا الغيب فلا يعلمه  إلا الله.
2- أصل: (ادّارك) تدارك فسكنت التاء وأدغمت في الدال وجلبت همزة الوصل فصارت: ادّارك.
3- (عمون) أصلها: عميون: حذفت الياء وضمت الميم تخفيفا، والمفرد عم.
4- قرأ نافع: (إذا كنا) بدون همزة استفهام، وبتسهيل همزة أينا، وقرأ حفص بهمزتين محققتين أإذا وإئنا.
5- جنوبا حيث ديار عاد، وشمالا حيث ديار ثمود، وغربا حيث مدين والمؤتفكات.
6- شاهده حديث مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها وقد تقدم آنفا.
******************************  ******
وَلا  تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا تَكُنْ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ (70)  وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (71) قُلْ  عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ رَدِفَ لَكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ (72)  وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا  يَشْكُرُونَ (73) وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ صُدُورُهُمْ  وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ (74) وَمَا مِنْ غَائِبَةٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ  إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (75)
شرح الكلمات:
ولا تحزن عليهم الآية: المراد به تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
مما يمكرون: أي بك إذ حاولوا قتله ولم يفلحوا.
متى هذا الوعد: أي بعذابنا.
بعض الذي تستعجلون: وقد حصل لهم في بدر.
إن الله لذو فضل على الناس: أي في خلقهم ورزقهم وحفظهم وعدم إنزال العذاب بهم.
ما تكن صدورهم: أي ما تخفيه وتستره صدروهم.
وما من غائبة: أي ما من حادثة غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين هو اللوح المحفوظ مدونة فيه مكتوبة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في دعوة المشركين إلى التوحيد والإيمان بالنبوة والبعث الآخر  ولقد تقدم تقرير كل من عقيدة التوحيد بأدلة لا ترد، وكذا تقرير عقيدة  البعث والجزاء ولكن المشركين ما زالوا يعارضون ويمانعون بل ويمكرون فلذا  نهى الله تعالى رسوله عن الحزن على المشركين في عدم إيمانهم كما نهاه عن  ضيق (1) صدره مما يمكرون (2) ويكيدون له ولدعوة الحق التي يدعو إليها. هذا  ما دلت عليه الآية الآولى (70) وأما الآية الثانية والثالثة فإنه تعالى  يخبر رسوله بما يقول أعداؤه ويلقنه الجواب. فقال تعالى: (71) {وَيَقُولُونَ  مَتَى (3) هَذَا الْوَعْدُ} - أي بالعذاب - {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِين} -  فيما تقولون وتعدون- {قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ رَدِفَ لَكُمْ بَعْضُ  الَّذِي تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ  } أي اقترب (4) منكم ودنا وهو ما حصل لهم في بدر من  الأسر والقتل هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان (71و72) . وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ (5) } مؤمنهم وكافرهم إذ خلقهم ورزقهم  وعافاهم ولم يهلكهم بذنوبهم {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَشْكُرُونَ} فها  هم أؤلاء يستعجلون العذاب ويطالبون به ومع هذا يمهلهم لعلهم يتوبون، وهذا  أعظم فضل. وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ  صُدُورُهُمْ (6) وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ} أي لا يخفى عليه من أمرهم شيء وسيحصي  لهم أعمالهم ويجزيهم بها وفي هذا تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ووعيد لهم وتهديد وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا مِنْ غَائِبَةٍ (7) فِي  السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ} . وهو اللوح المحفوظ  أي إن علم ربك أحاط بكل شيء ولا يعزب عنه شيء وهذا مظهر من مظاهر العلم  الإلهي المستلزم للبعث والجزاء، إذ لو قل علمه بالخلق لكان من الجائز أن  يترك بعضا لا يبعثهم ولا يحاسبهم ولا يجزيهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لأنه يعاني شدة من ظلم المشركين وإعراضهم.
2- بيان تعنت المشركين وعنادهم.
3- تحقق وعد الله للمشركين حيث نزل بهم بعض العذاب الذي يستعجلون.
4- بيان فضل الله تعالى على الناس مع ترك أكثرهم لشكره سبحانه وتعالى.
5- بيان إحاطة علم الله بكل شيء.
6- إثبات وتقرير كتاب المقادير، وهو اللوح المحفوظ.
__________
1- الضيق: بفتح الضاد وكسرها قرأه الجمهور بالفتح، وقرأ غيرهم بالكسر  وحقيقة الضيق: عدم اتساع المكان أو الوعاء لما يراد إدخاله فيه، والمراد به  هنا الحالة الحرجة التي تعرض للنفس عند كراهية شيء فيحس بضيق في صدره.
2- ومن أعظم مكرهم به صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حكمهم الجائر بقتله في مكة لولا أن الله أنجاه منهم.
3- الاستفهام للإنكار والاستبعاد، والآية نزلت في المستهزئين الذين هلكوا ببدر.
4- هذا تفسير لـ (ردف لكم) يقال: ردفه وأردفه: إذا تبعه كتبعه واتبعه وردفه وردف له بمعنى قال الشاعر:
عاد السواد بياضا في مفارقه لا مرحبا ببياض الشيب إذا ردف
والشاهد في ردف وأردف: إذا تبع، وقال آخر:
إذا الجوزاء أردفت الثريّا ظننت بآل فاطمة الظنونا
5- في إدرار الرزق وتأخير العقوبة.
6- قرئ: تكّن من كنّ الشيء يكنّه إذا ستره، وقرأ الجهمور (تكن) من أكن الشيء إذا ستره أيضا.
7- قال الحسن: الغائبة هنا: القيامة، وهو حق ولكن اللفظ عام إذ هو يشمل كل  غيب وهو ما غاب عن الخلق في الأرض أو في السماء، فالله تعالى يعلمه وكيف  لا، وقد كتبه في كتاب المقادير والغائبة: اسم للشيء الغائب والتاء فيه  للنقل من الوصفية إلى الاسمية كالتاء في الفاتحة، والعاقبة، والمراد ما غاب  عن علم الناس، واشتقاقه من الغيب ضد الحضور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (9)  
الحلقة (654)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 41الى صــــ 46)

إِنَّ  هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ  فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (76) وَإِنَّهُ لَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (77) إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ بِحُكْمِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْعَلِيمُ (78) فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللهِ إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ  الْمُبِينِ (79) إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ  الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ (80) وَمَا أَنْتَ بِهَادِي  الْعُمْيِ عَنْ ضَلالَتِهِمْ إِنْ تُسْمِعُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ  بِآياتِنَا فَهُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (81)
شرح الكلمات:
يقص على بني إسرائيل: أي يذكر أثناء آياته كثيرا مما اختلف فيه بنو إسرائيل.
لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين: أي به تتم هداية المؤمنين ورحمتهم.
يقضي بينهم بحكمه: أي يحكم بين بني إسرائيل بحكمه العادل.
وهو العزيز العليم: الغالب على أمره، العليم بخلقه.
فتوكل على الله: أي ثق فيه وفوّض أمرك إليه.
إنّك لا تسمع الموتى: أي لو أردت أن تسمعهم لأنهم موتى.
ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء: أي ولا تقدر على إسماع كلامك الصم الذين فقدوا حاسة السمع.
إذا ولوا مدبرين: أي إذا رجعوا مدبرين عنك غير ملتفتين إليك.
إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا: أي ما تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآيات الله.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ (6) هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ} الكريم الذي أنزل على محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ}  المعاصرين لنزوله {أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ} كاختلافهم  في عيسى عليه السلام ووالدته إذ غلا فيهما البعض وأفرطوا فألهّوهما وفرط  فيهما البعض فقالوا في عيسى ساحر، وفي مريم عاهرة لعنهم الله، وكاختلافهم  في صفات الله تعالى وفي حقيقة المعاد، وكاختلافهم في مسائل شرعية وأخرى  تاريخية. وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّهُ لَهُدىً (2) وَرَحْمَةٌ} أي وإن القرآن  الكريم لهدى، أي لهادٍ لمن آمن به إلى سبيل السلام ورحمة شاملة  {لِلْمؤمنين} (3) به، العاملين بما فيه من الشرائع والآداب والأخلاق.  وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ رَبَّكَ} أي أيها الرسول {يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ} أي بين  الناس من وثنيين وأهل كتاب يوم القيامة بحكمه (4) العادل الرحيم، {وَهُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ} الغالب الذي ينفذ حكمه فيمن حكم له أو عليه {الْعَلِيمُ}  بالمحقين من المبطلين من عباده فلذا يكون حكمه أعدل وأرحم ولذا  {فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى (5) اللهِ} أيها الرسول بالثقة فيه وتفويض أمرك إليه  فإنه كافيك. وقوله: {إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ الْمُبِينِ} أي إنك يا رسولنا  على الدين الحق الذي هو الإسلام وخصومك على الباطل فالعاقبة الحسنى لك، لا  محالة. وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى} والكفار موتى بعدم  وجود روح الإيمان في أجسامهم والميت لا يسمع فلذا لا تقدر على إسماع هؤلاء  الكافرين الأموات (6) ، كما أنك {وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ} أي الفاقدين  لحاسة السمع {الدُّعَاءَ} أي دعاءك {إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ} أي إذا  رجعوا مدبرين غير ملتفتين إليك. {وَمَا أَنْتَ بِهَادِي الْعُمْيِ عَنْ  ضَلالَتِهِمْ} التي يعيشون عليها فهوّن على نفسك ولا تكرب ولا تحزن {إِنْ  تُسْمِعُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِآياتِنَا} أي ما تسمع إسماع تفهم وقبول  إلا المؤمنين بآيات الله, {فَهُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ} أي فهم من أجل إيمانهم  مسلمون أي منقادون خاضعون لشرع الله وأحكامه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- شرف القرآن وفضله.
2- لن ينتهي خلاف اليهود والنصارى إلا بالإسلام فإذا أسلموا اهتدوا للحق وانتهى كل خلاف بينهم.
3- كل خلاف بين الناس اليوم سيحكم الله تعالى بين أهله يوم القيامة بحكمه العادل ويوفي كلا ما له أو عليه وهو العزيز العليم.
4- الكفار أموات لخلو أبدانهم من روح الإيمان فلذا هم لا يسمعون الهدى ولا يبصرون الآيات مهما كانت واضحات.
فعلى داعيهم أن يعرف هذا فيهم وليصبر على دعوتهم ودعاويهم.
__________
1- هذا الكلام مستأنف استئنافاً بيانياً إذ هو جواب لكل شاك في توحيد الله  وفي البعث الآخر وفي نبوة رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فمن  قال: كيف يكون لا إله إلا الله وكيف يكون البعث وكيف يكون محمد رسولاً؟  فالجواب: أن هذا القرآن العظيم أكبر برهان وأعظم دليل على صدق تلك القضايا  الثلاث: التوحيد، والبعث، والنبوة.
2- هذا التوكيد بإن في المواطن الثلاثة: (إن هذا القرآن) و (إنه لهدى) (إن  ربك يقضي) تطلبه الابتداء من جهة وشأن الاخبار من جهة أخرى. لأن عادة  الإنسان إذا أخبر بخبر ذي شأن يتساءل في نفسه عن صحته وعدمها فيتعين  التأكيد له.
3- خصّ المؤمنون بالذكر دون الكافرين لأنهم هم المنتفعون به.
4- جائز أن يكون المراد من الحكم: الحكمة، أي: يحكم بينهم بالحكمة التي تضع  كل شيء في موضعه فلا يحدث حيف ولا جور. وإطلاق الحكم على الحكمة كثير في  القرآن منه: (وآتيناه الحكم صبيا) ويجوز أن يكون الحكم على ظاهره أو يحكم  بينهم بحكمه المعروف بالعدل والنزاهة من الحيف والجور والخطأ.
5- الفاء تفريعية أي: فبناء على عزة الله وعلمه فتوكل عليه ولا تخف فإنه لعزته وعلمه لا يضيعك ولا يهمل شأنك.
6- احتجت عائشة رضي الله عنها بهذه الآية على عدم إسماع النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ موتى بدر لما قيل لها في ذلك وردّ عليها قولها إذ  استعملت القياس العقلي مع وجود النص ولا قياس مع النص فقد صحّ أنه صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ناداهم وهم في القليب وقال لهم (أيسركم أنكم  أطعتم الله ورسوله؟ فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعدكم  ربكم حقا. فقيل: يا رسول الله: ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها؟ فقال النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (والذي نفسي بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول  منهم) قال قتادة: أحياهم الله حتى أسمعهم قوله توبيخا وتصغيراً ونقمة وحسرة  وندما وقد خصصت هذه الآية بسماع أهل القبور. سلام من سلّم عليهم.
******************************  *******
وَإِذَا  وَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَخْرَجْنَا لَهُمْ دَابَّةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ  تُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ النَّاسَ كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا لَا يُوقِنُونَ (82)  وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فَوْجًا مِمَّنْ يُكَذِّبُ  بِآيَاتِنَا فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ (83) حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا قَالَ  أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآيَاتِي وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْمًا أَمَّاذَا  كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (84) وَوَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمَا ظَلَمُوا  فَهُمْ لَا يَنْطِقُونَ (85) أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا جَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ  لِيَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ  لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (86)
شرح الكلمات:
وقع القول عليهم: أي حق عليهم العذاب.
دابة من الأرض: حيوان يدب على الأرض لم يرد وصفها في حديث صحيح يعول عليه ويقال به (1) .
تكلم الناس: بلسان يفهمونه لأنها آية من الآيات.
أن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون: أي بسب أن الناس أصبحوا لا يؤمنو بآيات الله وشرائعه أي كفروا فيبلون بهذه الدابة.
ويوم نحشر: أي اذكر يوم نحشر أي نجمع.
من كل أمة فوجا: أي طائفة وهم الرؤساء المتبوعون في الدنيا.
فهم يوزعون: أي يجمعون برد أولهم على آخرهم.
حتى إذا جاءوا: أي الموقف مكان الحساب.
وقع القول عليهم: أي حق عليهم العذاب.
بما ظلموا: أي بسبب الظلم الذي هو شركهم بالله تعالى.
فهم لا ينطقون: أي لا حجة لهم.
والنهار مبصرا: أي يبصر فيه من أجل التصرف في الأعمال.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَإِذَا وَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ} أي حق العذاب على الكافرين حيث لم يبق في 
الأرض من يأمر بمعروف ولا من ينهى عن منكر {أَخْرَجْنَا لَهُمْ} لفتنتهم  {دَابَّةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ} أي حيوان أرضي ليس بسماوي {تُكَلِّمُهُمْ} أي  بلسان يفهمونه، {أَنَّ النَّاسَ (2) كَانُوا بِآياتِنَا لا يُوقِنُونَ} هذه  علة تكليمهم وهي بأن الناس كفروا وما أصبحو يوقنون بآيات الله وشرائعه  فيخرج الله تعالى هذه الدابة لِحِكَمٍ منها: أن بها يتميز المؤمن من  الكافر. وقوله تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فَوْجاً} أي  واذكر يا رسولنا {يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ} من الأمم البشرية  {فَوْجاً} أي جماعة {مِمَّنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِآياتِنَا فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ} بأن  يرد أولهم على آخرهم لينتظم سيرهم {حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا} الموقف موضع  الحساب يقول الله تعالى لهم: {أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآياتِي} وما اشتملت عليه من  أدلة وحجج وشرائع وأحكام {وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْماً} ، وهذا تقريع  لهم وتوبيخ. إذ كون الإنسان لم يحط علما بشيء لا يجوز له أن يكذب به لمجرد  أنه ما عرفه. وقوله: {أَمَّاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} أي ما الذي كنتم  تعملون في آياتي من تصديق وتكذيب. قال تعالى: {وَوَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ  عَلَيْهِمْ} أي وجب العذاب {بِمَا ظَلَمُوا} أي بسبب ظلمهم (3) {فَهُمْ لا  يَنْطِقُونَ} . أي بعجزهم عن الدفاع عن أنفسهم لأنهم ظَلَمةٌ مشركون. وقوله  تعالى: {أَلَمْ (4) يَرَوْا} أي ألم يبصر أولئك المشركون المكذبون بالبعث  والجزاء أن الله تعالى جعل {اللَّيْلَ لِيَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ} وسكونهم هو  موتهم على فرشهم بالنوم فيه {وَالنَّهَارَ} أي وجعل {النَّهَارَ مُبْصِراً}  أي يبصر فيه لينصرفوا فيه بالعمل لحياتهم، فنوم الليل شبيه بالموت وانبعاث  النهار شبيه بالحياة، فهي عملية موت وحياة متكررة طوال الدهر فكيف ينكر  العقلاء البعث الآخر وله صورة متكررة طوال الحياة، ولذا قال تعالى: {إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ} أي في ذلك العمل المتكرر للموت والحياة كل يوم وليلة {لَآياتٍ}  أي براهين وحجج قاطعة على وجود بعث وحياة بعد هذا الموت والحياة. وخص  المؤمنون بالذكر وبالحصول على البرهان المطلوب من عملية الليل والنهار لأن  المؤمنين أحياء يسمعون ويبصرون ويفكرون والكافرين أموات والميت لا يسمع ولا  يبصر ولا يعي ولا يفكر.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تأكيد آية الدابة والتي تخرج من صدع من الصفا وقد وجد الصدع الآن فيما يبدو وهي الأنفاق التي فتحت
في جبل الصفا وأصبحت طرقاً عظيمة للحجاج، وعما قريب تخرج، وذلك يوم لا يبقى  من يأمر بالمعروف ولا من ينهى عن المنكر فيحق العذاب على الكافرين.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر وصف لها.
3- ويل لرؤساء الضلالة والشر والشرك والباطل إذ يؤتى بهم ويسألون.
4- في آية الليل والنهار ما يدل بوضوح على عقيدة البعث الآخر والحساب والجزاء.
__________
1- مثل تلك الأحاديث: حديث حذافة ونصه: كما رواه أبو داود الطيالسي قال:  (ذكر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الدابة فقال لها ثلاث  خرجات من الدهر فتخرج في أقصى البادية ولا يدخل ذكرها القرية - مكة- ثم  تكمن زمانا ثم تخرج خرجة أخرى دون ذلك فيفشوا ذكرها في البادية ويدخل ذكرها  القرية يعني مكة. قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثم بينا  الناس في أعظم المساجد على الله حرمة خيرها وأكرمها على الله المسجد الحرام  لم يرعهم إلا وهي ترغو بين الركن والمقام تنفض عن رأسها التراب فارفض  الناس منها شتى ومعاً وثبتت عصابة من المؤمنين وعرفوا أنهم لن يعجزوا الله  فبدأت بهم فجلت وجوهم حتى جعلتها كأنها الكوكب الدري، وولت في الأرض لا  يدركها طالب ولا ينجو منها هارب حتى إن الرجل ليعوذ منها بالصلاة فتأتيه من  خلفه فتقول: يا فلان الآن تصلى فتقبل عليه فتسمُه في وجهه ثم تنطلق فتميّز  الكافر من المؤمن) .
2- قرأ نافع بكسر إنّ، والجملة تعليلية لما قبلها، وقرأ حفص بفتحها على تقدير حرف جرٍّ قبلها بأن أو لأن للسببية أو التعليل.
3- أي: بشركهم إذ الشرك أعظم أنواع الظلم وهو الموجب لدخول النار والخلود فيها.
4- الاستفهام هنا للتعجب من حالهم كيف لا يبصرون آيات الله في الكون فتهديهم إلى توحيد الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النمل - (10)  
الحلقة (655)
تفسير سورة النمل مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 46الى صــــ 49)

وَيَوْمَ  يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي  الأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ (87)  وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ  صُنْعَ اللهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا  تَفْعَلُونَ (88) مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا وَهُمْ  مِنْ فَزَعٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ آمِنُونَ (89) وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ  فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ (90)
شرح الكلمات:
ويوم ينفخ في الصور: أي يوم ينفخ إسرافيل في البوق نفخة الفزع والفناء والقيام من القبور.
وكل أتوه داخرين: أي وكل من أهل السماء والأرض أتوا الله عز وجل داخرين أي أذلاء صاغرين.
وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة: أي تظنها في نظر العين جامدة.
وهي تمر مرّ السحاب: وذلك لسرعة تسييرها.
وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ  فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ (87)  وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ  السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ  بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ (88) مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا  وَهُمْ مِنْ فَزَعٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ آمِنُونَ (89) وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ  فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ (90) 
من جاء بالحسنة: وهي الإيمان والتوحيد وسائر الصالحات.
فله خير منها: أي الجنة.
ومن جاء بالسيئة: أي الشرك والمعاصي فله النار يكب وجهه فيها.
وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون: أي أصحاب حسنات التوحيد والعمل الصالح آمنون من فزع هول يوم القيامة.
ومن جاء بالسئية فكبت: أي جاء بالسيئة كالشرك وأكل الربا، وقتل النفس، فكبت وجوههم في النار والعياذ بالله أي ألقوا فيها على وجوههم.
هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون: أي ما تجزون إلا بعملكم، ولا تجزون بعمل غيركم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في ذكر أحداث القيامة تقريراً لعقيدة البعث والجزاء التي هي  الباعث على الاستقامة في الحياة. فقال تعالى {وَيَوْمَ (1) يُنْفَخُ فِي  الصُّورِ} أي ونفخ إسرافيل بإذن ربه في الصور الذي هو القرن أو البوق  {فَفَزِعَ (2) مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ  شَاءَ اللهُ} وهي نفخة الفزع فتفزع لها الخلائق إلا من استثنى الله تعالى  وهم الشهداء فلا يفزعون وهي نفخة الفناء أيضاً إذ بها يفنى كل شيء، وقوله  تعالى {وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ (3) } أي أتوا الله تعالى {دَاخِرِينَ} أي صاغرين  ذليلين أتوه إلى المحشر وساحة فصل القضاء وقوله {وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ  تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً} أي لا تتحرك وهي في نفس الواقع تسير (4) سير السحاب  {صُنْعَ اللهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ} أي أوثق صنعه (5) وأحكمه  {إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ} وسيجزيكم أيها الناس بحسب علمه {مَنْ  جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ} وهي الإيمان والعمل الصالح {فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا}  ألا وهي الجنة {وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ} وهي الشرك والمعاصي  {فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ} فذلك جزاء من جاء بالسيئة.
وقوله تعالى: {هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ (6) إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} أي لا  تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا من خير وشر وقد تم الجزاء بمقتضى ذلك  فقوم دخلوا الجنة وآخرون كبت وجوههم في النار.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيد البعث والجزاء بذكر أحداثها مفصلة.
2- بيان كيفية خراب العوالم وفناء الأكوان.
3- فضل الشهداء حيث لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر وهم آمنون.
4- تقرير مبدأ الجزاء وهو الحسنة والسيئة، حسنة التوحيد وسيئة الشرك.
__________
1- العامل في الظرف محذوف للعلم به أي: واذكر يوم ينفخ في الصور، والنافخ هو إسرافيل عليه السلام.
2- للفزع معنيان، كلاهما صالح لدلالة هذا اللفظ عليه، الأول: الفزع: بمعنى الإسراع: لنداء الداعي، والثاني الخوف والهلع.
3- قرأ حفص (وكل أتوه) بالفعل الماضي، وقرأ نافع (آتوه) باسم الفاعل أي: آتون إليه جمع آت.
4- قيل: إن قوله تعالى (وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب) هو  خطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خاصة أطلعه الله فيه على سر من  أسرار الكون ولم يبح به لعجز الناس عن إداركه في ذلك الزمن وحقيقته: أن  الأرض تدور حول الشمس دورة في كل يوم وليلة، ودروتها هي تسير معها الجبال  فيها قطعاً فيرى المرء الجبال يحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مع الأرض مر السحاب  والمرور غير السير فالسير يوم الفناء أما المرور يقال: مرّ بفلان يحمله معه  ولا يقال سار به. ورشح ها المعنى قوله بعدُ: {صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء} .
5- الصنع مصدر صنع الشيء يصنعه صنعا.
6- الاستفهام للنفي كما في التفسير.
******************************  *******
إِنَّمَا  أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ رَبَّ هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا  وَلَهُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (91)  وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ (92)  وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ سَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَ  ا وَمَا  رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (93)
شرح الكلمات:
هذه البلدة: أي مكة المكرمة والإضافة للتشريف.
الذي حرمها: أي الله الذي حرم مكة فلا يختلى خلاها ولا ينفّر صيدها ولا يقاتل فيها.
من المسلمين: المؤمنين المنقادين له ظاهرا وباطناً وهم أشرف الخلق.
وأن أتلو القرآن: أي أمرني أن أقرأ القرآن إنذاراً وتعليماً وتعبّداً.
سيريكم آياته: أي مدلول آيات الوعيد فيعرفون ذلك وقد أراهموه في بدر وسيرونه عند الموت.
وما ربك بغافل عما يعملون: أي وما ربك أيها الرسول بغافل عما يعمل الناس وسيجزيهم بعملهم.
معنى الآيات:
إنه بعد ذلك العرض الهائل لأحداث القيامة والذي المفروض فيه أن يؤمن كل من  شاهده ولكن القوم ما آمن أكثرهم ومن هنا ناسب بيان موقف الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو أنه عبد مأمور بعبادة ربه لا غير، ربه الذي  هو رب هذه البلدة الذي (1) حرمها فلا يقاتل فيها ولا يصاد صيدها ولا يختلى  خلاها ولا تلتقط لقطتها إلا لمن يعرفها، وله كل شيء خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً  فليس لغيره معه شيء في العوالم كلها علويّها وسلفيّها وقوله: {وَأُمِرْتُ  أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} أي وأمرني ربي أكون في جملة المسلمين أي  المنقادين لله والخاضعين له وهم صالحو عباده من الأنبياء والمرسيلين.  وقوله: {وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ} أي وأمرني أن أتلو القرآن تلاوةَ  إنذارٍ وتعليم وتعبداً وتقرباً إليه تعالى وبعد تلاوتي فمن اهتدى عليها  فعرف طريق الهدى وسلكه فنتائج الهداية وعائدها عائد عليه هو الذي ينتفع  بها. ومن ضل فلم يقبل الهدى وأقام على ضلالته فليس علي هدايته لأن ربي قال  لي قل لمن ضل {إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ} لا من واهبي الإيمان  والهداية إنما يهب الهداية ويمن بها الله الذي بيده كل شيء {وَقُلِ  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ} وأمرني أن أحمده على كل ما وهبني من نعم لا تعد ولا  تحصى ومن أجلِّها إكرامه لي بالرسالة التي شرفني بها على سائر الناس فالحمد  لله والمنة له وقوله {سَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِه (2) ِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَ  ا} أي  وأعلم هؤلاء المشركين أن الله ربي سيريكم آياته في مستقبل أيامكم وقد أراهم  أول آية في بدر وثاني آية في الفتح وآخر آية عند الموت يوم تضرب الملائكة  وجوههم وأدبارهم وتقول لهم "ذوقوا عذاب الحريق" وقوله تعالى {وَمَا رَبُّكَ  بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (3) } أي وما ربك الذي أكرمك وفضلك أيها  الرسول {بغافل عما تعملون} أيها الناس مؤمنين وكافرين وصالحين وفاسدين  وسيجزي كلاً بعمله وذلك يوم ترجعون إليه ففي الآية وعد ووعيد.
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان وظيفة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأنها عبادة الله  والإسلام له، وتلاوة القرآن إنذار اً وإعذاراً وتعليما وتعبداً به وتقرباً  إلى منزله عز وجل.
2- بيان وتقرير حرمة مكة المكرمة والحرم.
3-الندب إلى حمد الله تعالى على نعمة الظاهرةوالباطنة ولا سيما عند تجدد النعمة وعند ذكرها.
4-بيان أن عوائد الكسب عائد على الكاسب خيراً كانت أو شراً.
5- بيان معجزة القرآن الكريم إذ ما علم به المشركين أنهم سيرونها قد رأوه فعلاً وهو غيب، فظهر كما أخبر.
__________
1- قرأ ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {رب هذه البلدة التي حرّمها} نعتاً للبلدة. وقرأ الجمهور الذي وهو في موضع نصب نعت لـ رب
2- أي: في أنفسكم وفي غيركم كما قال تعالى: {سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم} من سورة فصلت.
3- قرأ نافع وحفص والجمهور بتاء الخطاب، وقرأ غيرهم بياء الغيبة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (1)  
الحلقة (656)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 49الى صــــ 56)
**سورة القصص
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ**

**طسم  (1) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) نَتْلُو عَلَيْكَ مِنْ  نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (3) إِنَّ  فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ  طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ  إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (4) وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً  وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ (5) وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَحْذَرُونَ (6)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
طسم: هذه إحدى الحروف المقطعة تكتب طسم وتقرأ: طا، سينْ، ميمْ.
تلك: أي الآيات المؤلفة من مثل هذه الحروف هي آيات القرآن الكريم.
نتلو عليك: أي نقرأ عليك قاصين شيئاً من نبأ موسى وفرعون أي من خبرهما.
لقوم يؤمنون: أي لأجل المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيماناً ويوقنوا بالنصر وحسن العاقبة.
علا في الأرض: أي تكبر وظلم فادعى الربوبية وظلم بني إسرائيل ظلماً فظيعاً.
شيعاً: أي طوائف بعضهم عدوّ لبعض من باب فرّق تسدْ.
ويستحيي نساءهم: أي يبقي على النساء لا يذبح البنات لأنه لا يخاف منهن ويذبح الأولاد لخوفه مستقبلا على ملكه منهم.
ونريد أن نمن: أي ننعم على الذين استضعفوا فنجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين.
ما كانوا يحذرون: من المولود الذي يولد في بني إسرائيل ويذهب بملكهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
{طسم} : هذا اللفظ الله أعلم بمراده منه، وقد أفاد فائدتين عظيمتين الأولى  هي إعجاز القرآن الموجب للإيمان به وبمنزلة من أنزل عليه القرآن وهو محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذلك أن هذا القرآن الذي أعجز العرب أن  يأتوا بسورة مثله قد تألف من مثل هذه الحروف المقطعة فدل ذلك على أنه كلام  الله ووحيه.
والثانية أنه لما خاف المشركون من تأثير القرآن على نفوس السامعين له  وأمروا باجتناب سماعه واستعملوا وسائل شتى لمنع الناس في مكة من سماعه كانت  هذه الحروف تضطرهم إلى السماع لغرابتها عندهم فإذا قرأ القارئ طسم وجد  أحدهم نفسه مضطراً إلى السماع، فإذا ألقى سمعه نفذ القرآن إلى قلبه فاهتدى  به إن شاء الله تعالى له الهداية كما حصل لكثيرين منهم.
وقوله تعالى: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} أي هذه آيات الكتاب  المبين أي القرآن المبين للهدى من الضلال والخير من الشر والحق من الباطل،  وقوله {نَتْلُو عَلَيْكَ مِنْ (1) نَبَأِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ}  أي نقرأ قاصين عليك أيها الرسول شيئا من نبأ موسى وفرعون أي من خبر موسى  (2) وفرعون وقوله {للِقَوْمٍ (3) يُؤْمِنُونَ} باعتبارهم أنهم هم الذين  ينتفعون بما يسمعون في حياتهم ولأنهم في ظرف صعب يحتاجون معه إلى سماع مثل  هذا القصص ليثبتوا على إيمانهم حتى ينصرهم الله كما نصر الذين من قبلهم بعد  ضعف كان أشد من ضعفهم وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ..} إلى آخر الآية  هذا بيان لما أخبر أنه يقصه للمؤمنين، يخبر تعالى فيقول: {إِنَّ  فِرْعَوْنَ..} إلى آخر الآية إن فرعون الحاكم المصري المسمى بالوليد بن  الريان الطاغية المدعي الربوبية والألوهية {عَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي أرض  البلاد المصرية ومعنى علا طغى وتكبر وتسلط (4) وقوله {وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا}  أي أهل تلك البلاد المصرية {شِيَعاً} أي طوائف فرق بينها إبقاءً على ملكه  على قاعدة فرق تَسُدْ المذهب السياسي القائم الآن في بلاد الكفر والظلم  وقوله {يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً} من تلك الطوائف وهي طائفة بني إسرائيل  وكيفية استضعافهم أنه يذبح أبناءهم ساعة ولادتهم {وَيَسْتَحْيِي  نِسَاءَهُمْ} أي بناتهم ليكبرن للخدمة وتذبيح الأولاد سببه أن كهانه  وسياسييه أعلموه أن ملكه مهدد بوجود بني إسرائيل أقوياء كثر في البلاد  فاستعمل طريقة تقليلهم والحد من كثرتهم بذبح الأولاد الذكور منهم وإبقاء  الإناث منهم وهي سياسة تشبه تحديد النسل اليوم التي يستعملها الهالكون  اليوم وهم لا يشعرون.
وقوله {إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ} هذا تعليل لعلو فرعون وطغيانه  فذكر أن سبب ذلك الذي يرتكبه من السياسة العمياء الظالمة أنه {مِنَ  الْمُفْسِدِينَ} أي في الأرض بارتكاب الجرائم العظام التي لا توصف.
وقوله تعالى: {وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً} أي {نَتْلُو عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَأِ  مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ} أي من بعض خبرهما أنا نريد أي أردنا أن نمن على الذين  استضعفوا في الأرض أرض مصر وهم بنو إسرائيل، نمُنُّ عليهم بإيمانهم  وتخليصهم من حكم فرعون وتسلطه ونجعلهم قادة في الخير {وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ  الْوَارِثِينَ} لحكم البلاد وسياستها بعد إهلاك فرعون وجنوده وهو معنى  قوله:{وَنُمَكِّن  َ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ (5) } . وقوله {وَنُرِيَ (6)  فِرْعَوْنَ} أي من جملة ما نتلو عليك أنا أردنا أن {نُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ  وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ (7) } أي من بني إسرائيل ما كانوا  يحذرونه من مولود يولد في بني إسرائيل فيذهب بملك فرعون وذلك بما سيذكر  تعالى من أسباب وترتيبات هي عجب! تبتدئ من قوله تعالى {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى  أُمِّ مُوسَى ... } .
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير إعجاز القرآن الذي هو آية أنه كتاب الله حقاًَ.
2- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بهذا الوحي الإلهي.
3- التحذير من الظلم والاستطالة على الناس والفساد في الأرض.
4- المؤمنون هم الذين ينتفعون بما يتلى عليهم لحياة قلوبهم.
5- تقرير قاعدة لا حذر مع القدر.
6- تحريم تحديد النسل بإلزام المواطن بأن لا يزيد على عدد معين من الأطفال.
__________**
1- مفعول (نتلوا) محذوف تقديره نتلوا عليك كلاما من نبأ موسى.
2- وقارون أيضا حيث ذكر خبره في آخر هذه السورة.
3- اللام في (القوم) للتعليل أي: نتلو عليك لأجل قوم يؤمنون.
4- وحسبه أن ادعى الألوهية والربوبية وأنه ابن الشمس.
5- المراد من الأرض أرض الشام حيث ورّثهم أرض الكنعانيين وهم الذين كانوا  يعرفون بالجبابرة. أما أرض مصر فإن بني إسرائيل لم يرجعوا إليها بعد أن  خرجوا منها هكذا يرى بعضهم وأكثر المفسرين أن بني إسرائيل عادوا إلى أرض  مصر وملكوها وسادوا أهلها، والله أعلم.
6- قرأ الجمهور (ونري) بنون العظمة والتكلم، وقرأ بعضٌ (ويرى) بياء الغيبة أي: ويرى فرعون وجنوده.
7- الجنود: جمع جند، والجند لفظ دال على جمع ولا واحد له ومعناه: الجماعة من الناس تجتمع على أمر تتبعه.**
******************************  **********
**وَأَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ  فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ  وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (7) فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ  لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ  وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ (8) وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ  قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ  نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ  مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى  قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (10) وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ  قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (11)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وأوحينا إلى أم موسى: أعلمناها أن ترضع ولدها الرضعات الأولى التي لا بد منها ثم تضعه في تابوت ثم تلقيه في اليم.
في اليم: أي في البحر وهو نهر النيل.
ولا تخافي ولا تحزني: أي لا تخافي أن يهلك ولا تحزني على فراقه، إنا رادوه إليك.
فالتقطه آل فرعون: أي أعوانه ورجاله.
ليكون لهم عدواً وحزناً: أي في عاقبة الأمر، فاللام للعاقبة والصيرورة.
قرة عين لي ولك: أي تقر به عيني وعينك فنفرح به ونسر.
وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا: أي من كل شيء إلا منه عليه السلام أي لا تفكر في شيء إلا فيه.
إن كادت لتبدي به: أي قاربت بأن تصرخ بأنه ولدها وتظهر ذلك.
وقالت لأخته قصيه: أي اتبعي أثره حتى تعرفي أين هو.
فبصرت به عن جنب: أي لاحظته وهي مختفية تتبعه من مكان بعيد.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه بداية قصة موسى مع فرعون وهو طفل رضيع إلى نهاية هلاك فرعون في ظرف  طويل بلغ عشرات السنين. بدأ تعالى بقوله تعالى: {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ  مُوسَى (1) } أي أعلمناها من طريق الإلقاء في القلب {أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ  فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ} آل فرعون الذين يقتلون مواليد بني إسرائيل الذكور  في هذه السنة {فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ} أي بعد أن تجعليه في تابوت أي  صندوق خشب مطلي بالقار، {وَلا تَخَافِي} عليه الهلاك {وَلا تَحْزَنِي} على  فراقك له {إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ (2) } لترضعيه {وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ} نرسله إلى عدوكم فرعون وملائه. قال تعالى: {فَالْتَقَطَهُ  آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ} أي فعلت ما أمرها الله تعالى به بأن جعلته في تابوت وألقته  في اليم أي النيل {فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ} حيث وجدوه لقطة فأخذوه  وأعطوه لآسية بنت مزاحم عليها السلام امرأة فرعون. وقوله تعالى: {لِيَكُونَ  لَهُمْ (3) عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً} هذا باعتبار ما يؤول إليه الأمر فهم ما  التقطوه لذلك لكن شاء الله ذلك فكان لهم {عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً} (4) فعاداهم  وأحزنهم.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا  خَاطِئِينَ} أي آثمين بالكفر والظلم ولذا يكون موسى لهم عدواً وحزناً.  وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ  لا تَقْتُلُوهُ} قالت هذا حين همَّ فرعون بقتله لما نتف موسى لحيته وهو  رضيع تعلق به فأخذ شعرات من لحيته فتشاءم فرعون وأمر بقتله فاعتذرت آسية له  فقالت هو {قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لا تَقْتُلُوهُ} فقال فرعون قرة عين  لك أما أنا فلا وقولها {عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا} في حياتنا بالخدمة ونحوها  {أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً} وذلك بالتبني وهذا الذي حصل، فكان موسى إلى  الثلاثين من عمره يعرف بابن فرعون وقوله {وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ} أي بما  سيكون من أمره وأن هلاك فرعون وجنوده سيكون على يده.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغاً} أي من أي شيء إلا من موسى وذلك بعد أن ألقته في اليم.
وقوله {إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ} أي لتصرخ بأنه ولدها وتظهر ذلك من شدة  الحزن لكن الله تعالى ربط على قلبها فصبرت لتكون بذلك من المؤمنين بوعد  الله تعالى لها بأن يرده إليها ويجعله من المرسلين.
وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ (5) } أي تتبعي أثره وذلك  عندما ألقته في اليم وقوله {فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُبٍ (6) } أي رأته من  بعد فكانت تمشي على شاطئ النهر وتلاحقه النظر من بعد حتى رأته انتهى إلى  فرع الماء الذي دخل إلى قصر فرعون فعلمت أنه قد دخل القصر. وقوله تعالى:  {وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ} أي لا يشعرون أنها أخته لما كانت تلاحقه النظر  وتتعرف إليه من بعد.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان تدبير الله تعالى لأولياء وصالحي عباده وتجلى ذلك في الوحي إلى أم موسى بإرضاعه وإلقائه في البحر
والتقاط آل فرعون له ليتربى في بيت الملك عزيزاً مكرماً.
2- بيان سوء الخطيئة وآثارها السيئة وعواقبها المدمرة وتجلى ذلك فيما حل بفرعون وهامان وجنودهما.
3- فضيلة الرجاء تجلت في قول آسية "قرة عين لي ولك" فقال فرعون: أما لي فلا. فكان موسى قرة عين لآسية ولم
يكن لفرعون.
4- بيان عاطفة الأمومة حيث أصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إلا من موسى.
5- بيان عناية الله بأوليائه حيث ربط على قلب أم موسى فصبرت ولم تبده لهم وتقول هو ولدي ليمضي وعد الله
تعالى كما أخبرها. والحمد له رب العالمين.
__________**
1- اختلف هل كان هذا الوحي إلهاما أو كان مناما أو أتاها ملك؟ والأقرب أنها  أتاها ملك مع الإجماع أنها لم تكن نبية وإنما أرسل إليها الملك فكلمها على  نحو تكليم الملك للأقرع والأبرص والأعمى في حديث الصحيحين، ولم يعرف لها  اسم على الصحيح، وقال السهلي اسمها يارخت.
2- حكى الأصمعي أنه سمع جارية أعرابية تنشد وتقول:
أستغفر الله لذنبي كله
قبّلتُ إنساناً بغير حِلّه
مثل الغزال ناعما في دلّهِ
فانتصف الليل ولم أصله
فقلت لها: قاتلك الله ما أفصحك! فقالت: أو يعدّ هذا فصاحة مع قوله تعالى:  {وأوحينا إلى أم موسى} إلى {إنا رادوه إليك} أي: جمع في آية واحدة بين  أمرين ونهيين وخبرين وبشارتين.
3- هذه اللام تسمى لام العاقبة والصيرورة على حد قول الشاعر:
وللمنايا تُربي كل مرضعة
ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها
4- الحزن: محرّك الوسط كالحزن بإسكانها وضم الحاء مثل الرَشَد والرُشْد والعَدَم والعُدْم والسَقَم والسُقْم لغات.
5- اسمها مريم بنت عمران فاتحدت معها مريم أم عيسى في اسمها واسم أبيها عليهم السلام وقيل اسمها كندم في رواية مرفوعة ضعيفة.
6- (عن جنب) أي: من مكان جنب أي: جانب وناحية قال قتادة: تنظر إليه بناحية كأنها لا تريده.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (2)  
الحلقة (657)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 56الى صــــ 62)

**وَحَرَّمْنَا  عَلَيْهِ  الْمَرَاضِعَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى  أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ  يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ    (12)  فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ   وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا   يَعْلَمُونَ    (13) وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى آتَيْنَاهُ  حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا  وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ    (14) وَدَخَلَ  الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ  فِيهَا  رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ  عَدُوِّهِ  فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ  عَدُوِّهِ  فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ  الشَّيْطَانِ  إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ    (15) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ  نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ  هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ     (16)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وحرمنا عليه المراضع: أي منعناه من قبول ثدي أية مرضعة.
من قبل: أي من قبل رده إلى أمه.
فقالت هل أدلكم على: أي قالت أخت موسى.
أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم: يضمونه إليهم، يرضعونه ويربونه لكم.
وهم له ناصحون: أي لموسى ناصحون، فلما قالوا لها إذاً كنت أنت تعريفينه، قالت لا، إنما أعني أنهم ناصحون للملك لا للولد.
فرددناه إلى أمه: أي رددنا موسى إلى أمه أي قبلوا اقتراح أخته.
ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق: إذ أوحى إليها أنه راده إليها وجاعله من المرسلين.
ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون: أي أكثر الناس لا يعلمون وعد الله لأم موسى ولا يعلمون أن الفتاة أخته وأن أمها أمه.
ولما بلغ أشده واستوى: أي ثلاثين سنة من عمره فانتهى شبابه وكمل عقله.
آتيناه حكما وعلما: أي وهبناه الحكمة من القول والعمل والعلم بالدين الإسلامي الذي كان عليه بنو إسرائيل وهذا قبل أن ينبأ ويرسل.
ودخل المدينة: مدينة فرعون وهي مُنْفُ بعد أن غاب عنها مدة.
على حين غفلة من أهلها: لأن الوقت كان وقت القيلولة.
هذا من شيعته: أي على دينه الإسلامي.
وهذا من عدوه: على دين فرعون والأقباط.
هذا من عمل الشيطان: أي هذا الفعل من عمل الشيطان لأنه المهيج غضبي.
إنه عدو مضل مبين: أي الشيطان عدو لابن آدم مضل له عن الهدى، مبين ظاهر الإضلال.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصص موسى مع فرعون: إنه بعد أن التقط آل فرعون موسى من  النيل وهو رضيع قدموا له المراضع فرفضهن مرضعة بعد أخرى، فاحتار آل فرعون  لحبهم لموسى لأن الله تعالى ألقى عليه محبة منه فما رآه أحد إلا أحبه وهذا  معنى قوله تعالى في الآية (12) {وَحَرَّمْنَا (1) عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ  مِنْ قَبْلُ} أي قبل رده إلى أمه. وقوله: {فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ  عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ} هذه  أخته وقد أمرتها أمها أن تقص آثار موسى وتتبع أخباره فلما علمت أن أخاها لم  يقبل المراضع وأن القصر في قلق من جراء عدم رضاع موسى تقدمت وقالت ما أخبر  الله تعالى به عنها في قوله: {فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ  بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ} ويرضعونه ويحفظونه حتى تنتهي مدة رضاعته  {وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ (2) } وهنا ارتابوا في أمرها واستنطقوها واتهموها  بأنها تعرفه فقالت: لا أعرفه، إنما عنيت {وهم له ناصحون} أن أهل هذا البيت  ناصحون للملك وهنا استجابوا لها فأتت به أمه فما إن رآها حتى رمى نفسه  عليها وأخذ ثديها يمتصه فقالوا لها: ما سر قبوله هذه المرأة فأجابت: بأنها  طيبة الريح طيبة اللبن فأذنوا لها في إرضاعه في بيتها فعادت به وهو معنى  قوله تعالى {فَرَدَدْنَاهُ (3) إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلا  تَحْزَنَ} أي تفرح وتسر ولا تحزن على فراقه، {وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ  اللهِ حَقٌّ} إذ وعدها بأنه راده إليها. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي لكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أنها أمه ولا أن  الله وعدها بأن يرده إليها. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ} أي موسى  {أَشُدَّهُ (4) } أي اكتمال شبابه وهو ثلاثين سنة. {آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً  وَعِلْماً} أي حكمة وهي الإصابة في الأمور {وَعِلْماً} فقهاً في الدين  الإسلامي الذي كان عليه بنو إسرائيل. وقوله تعالى {وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ} أي كما جزينا (5) أم موسى وولدها موسى نجزي المحسنين وقوله  تعالى: {وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ} أي موسى دخل مدينة مُنْفُ (6) التي هي  مدينة فرعون وكان غائبا فترة. {عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا} لأن  الوقت كان وقت القيلولة {فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلانِ هَذَا  مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ} على دين موسى وبني إسرايئل وهو الإسلام {وَهَذَا مِنْ  عَدُوِّهِ} لأنه على دين فرعون والأقباط وهو الكفر. {فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ  الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ} أي طلب غوثه على الذي من عدوه  {فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى} أي ضربه بجمع كفه {فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى} أي فقلته ودفنه  في الرمال. وقوله تعالى: {قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ  عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ} أي هذا قول موسى عليه السلام اعترف بأن ضربه  القبطي كان من تهيج الشيطان لغضبه فقال: {هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ} للإنسان {مُضِلٌّ} له عن طريق الخير والهدى {مُبِينٌ} أي  ظاهر العداوة للإنسان والإضلال.
وقوله تعالى: {قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ  لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ} أي دعا موسى ربه معترفا بخطئه  أوَّلاً فقال: {رَبِّ} أي يا رب {إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي} أي بقتلي القبطي  {فَاغْفِرْ لِي} هذا الخطأ، فاستجاب الله تعالى وغفر له، إنه تعالى هو  الغفور لذنوب عباده التأئبين له الرحيم بهم فلا يعذبهم بذنب تابوا منه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان حسن تدبير الله تعالى في منع موسى من سائر المرضعات حتى يرده إلى أمه.
2- بيان حسن رد الفتاة على التهمة التي وجهت إليها وذلك من ولاية الله لها وتوفيقه.
3- تقرير أن وعد الله حق، وأنه تعالى لا يخلف الوعد ولا الميعاد.
4- بيان إنعام الله على موسى بالحكمة والعلم قبل النبوة والرسالة.
5- مشروعية إغاثة الملهوف ونصرة (7) المظلوم.
6- وجوب التوبة بعد الوقوع في الزلل، وأول التوبة الاعتراف بالذنب.
__________**
1- هذا التحريم ليس التحريم الشرعي وإنما هو بمعنى المنع فقط لعدم تكليف الطفل وشاهده قول امرئ القيس:
جالت لتصرعني فقلت لها اقصري
إني امرؤ صرعي عليك حرام
والمراضع: جمع مرضع بدون تاء إذ ليس في الذكور من يرضع فيفرق بينهما بالتاء.
2- الجملة في محل نصب حالية.
3- الفاء للعطف التفريع، إذ قوله تعالى: (فرددناه إلى أمه) متفرع من قوله (هل أدلكم على أهل بيت) إلى قوله (ناصحون) .
4- قال مالك وربيعة شيخه: الأشد: الحلم لقوله تعالى: (حتى إذا بلغوا  النكاح) وهو أول الأشد وأقصاه أربع وثلاثون سنة. واستوى: أي: بلغ أربعين  سنة.
5- جزاها على استسلامها لأمر ربها وصبرها على فراق ولدها إذ ألقته في اليم  وعلى تصديقها بوعد ربها، ومما جزاها به رده ولدها إليها مصحوبا بالتحف  والطرف وهي آمنة ووهب ولدها الحكمة والعلم والنبوة.
6- وقيل: منفيس: قاعدة مصر الشمالية، وقوله: (ودخل المدينة) هذا عطف جزء  القصة على جزئها السابق وهو من قوله: (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى) وأين كان موسى؟  قطعا كان غائبا عن المدينة لأمر من الأمور اقتضى غيابه.
7- لأن نصر المظلوم دِين في الملل كلها وفرض في جميع الشرائع.**
******************************  ********

**قَالَ  رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيراً لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ  (17) فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفاً يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي  اسْتَنْصَرَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ  لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ (18) فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي  هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا  قَتَلْتَ نَفْساً بِالْأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّاراً  فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ (19)  وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ  الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ  النَّاصِحِينَ (20) فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفاً يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ  نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (21)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
بما أنعمت علي: بإنعامك علي بمغفرة ذنبي.
فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين: أي معيناً لأهل الإجرام.
خائفا يترقب: ماذا يحدث من خير أو غيره بعد القتل.
استنصره بالأمس: أي طلب نصرته فنصره.
يستصرخه: أي يستغيث به على قبطي آخر.
إنك لغوي مبي: أي لذو غواية وضلال ظاهر.
أن يبطش بالذي هو عدو لهما: أي أن يأخذ الذي هو عدو لموسى والقبطي معاً.
إن تريد إلا أن تكون جباراً: أي ما تريد إلا أن تكون جباراً تضرب وتقتل ولا تبالي بالعواقب.
وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة: أي مؤمن آل فرعون أتى من أبعد نواحي المدينة.
إن الملأ يأتمرون بك: أي يتشاورون ويطلب بعضهم أمر بعض ليقتلوك.
فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين: أي اخرج من هذه البلاد إلى أخرى.
فخرج منها خائفا يترقب: خائف من القتل يترقب ما يحدث له.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد تقدم في الآية قبل هذه أن موسى عليه السلام قد قتل قبطيا بطريق الخطأ  وأنه اعترف لربه تعالى بخطإه واستغفره، وأن الله تعالى غفر له وأعلمه بذلك  بما شاء (1) من وسائط. ولما علم موسى بمغفرة الله تعالى له عاهده بأن لا  يكون {ظَهِيراً لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ  } مستقبلاً ومن ذلك أن يعتزل فرعون وملائه  لأنهم ظالمون مجرمون فقال:
{رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ} أي بمغفرتك لي خطإي (2) وذلك بالنظر إلى  إنعامك علي بالمغفرة أعاهدك أن لا أكون {ظَهِيراً لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ (3) }  هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (17) أي الأولى في هذا السياق وهي قوله تعالى:  {قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيراً  لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ  } وقوله تعالى: {فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفاً  يَتَرَقَّبُ} أي فأصبح موسى في مدينة (منف) عاصمة المملكة الفرعونية  {خَائِفاً} مما قد يترتب على قتله القبطي {يَتَرَقَّبُ} الأحداث ماذا تسفر  عنه؟ {فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنْصَرَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ} وهو الإسرائيلي الذي طلب  نصرته أمس {يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ} أي يستغيثه بأعلى صوته فنظر إليه موسى وأقبل  عليه ليخلصه قائلاً: {إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ} أي لذو غواية بينة  والغواية الفساد في الخلق والدين لأنك أمس قاتلت واليوم تقاتل أيضا.  {فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ} أي موسى {بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ  لَهُمَا} وهو القبطي قال الإسرائيلي {أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا  قَتَلْتَ نَفْساً بِالْأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّاراً  فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي تضرب وتقبل كما تشاء ولا تخاف عقوبة ذلك {وَمَا تُرِيدُ  أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ} الذين يصلحون بين المتخاصمين قال  الإسرائيلي هذا لأنه جبان خاف من هجمة موسى ظاناً أنه يريده هو لما قدم له  من القول {إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ} فلما سمع القبطي ما قال مقاتله  الإسرائيلي نقلها إلى القصر وكان من عماله فاجتمع رجال القصر برئاسة فرعون  يتداولون القضية وينظرون إلى ظروفها ونتائجها وما يترتب عليها وكان من جملة  رجال المؤتمر مؤمن آل فرعون (4) (حزقيل) وكان مؤمنا يكتم إيمانه فأتى موسى  سراً ليخبره بما يتم حياله وينصح له بالخروج من البلاد وهو ما جاء في قوله  تعالى في الآية (20) من هذا السياق {وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى  الْمَدِينَةِ} من أبعدها فإن قصر الملك كان في طرف المدينة وهي مدينة فرعون  (مُنْفُ) {يَسْعَى} فمشى بسرعة وجدٍّ وانتهى إلى موسى فقال {يَا مُوسَى  إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ  مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ} قال تعالى: {فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا} أي من بلاد فرعون  {خَائِفاً يَتَرَقَّبُ} خائفاً من القتل يترقب الطلب وماذا سيحدث له من  نجاة أو خلافه ودعا ربه عز وجل قائلا:
{رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} أي من فرعون وملائه أولاً ومن كل ظالم ثانياً.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- شكر النعم، فموسى لما غفر الله له شكره بأن تعهد له أن لا يقف إلى جنب مجرم (5) أبداً.
2- سوء صحبة الأحمق الغوي فإن الإسرائيلي لغوايته وحمقه هو الذي سبب متاعب موسى.
3- لزوم إبلاغ الدولة عن أهل الفساد والشر في البلاد لحمايتها.
4- وجوب النصح وبذل النصيحة فمؤمن آل فرعون يعلم سلامة موسى من العيب ومن الجريمة فتعين له أن
ينصح موسى بمغادرة البلاد لينجو إن شاء الله وليس هذا من باب خيانة البلاد  والدولة، لأن موسى من أهل الكمال وما حدث عنه كان من باب الخطأ فرفده ومد  إليه اليد إنقاذاً من موت متعين.
5- الخوف الطبيعي لا يلام عليه فموسى عليه السلام قد خاف (6) خوفاً أدى به إلى الالتجاء إلى ربه بالدعاء
فدعاه واستجاب له ولله الحمد والمنة.
__________**
1- يرى بعضهم أن موسى لم يعلم بمغفرة الله تعالى له لأنه لم يكن قد نُبِّئ  بعد وجعل جملة (فغفر له) معترضة وقوله: (بما أنعمت عليّ) بالهداية والحكمة  والعلم لا بالمغفرة لأنه لم يعلم بها. وما في التفسير أظهر وأولى بالسياق.
2- إن قتل موسى للقبطي كان قطعا خطأ، روى مسلم عن سالم بن عبد الله أنه  قال: يا أهل العراق ما أسألكم عن الصغيرة وأركبكم للكبيرة لما سمعت أبي عبد  الله بن عمر يقول: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول:  (إن الفتنة تجيء من ها هنا وأومأ بيده نحو المشرق - من حيث يطلع قرنا  الشيطان وأنتم بعضكم يضرب رقاب بعض، وإنما قتل موسى الذي قتل من آل فرعون  خطأ فقال الله عز وجل: (وقتلت نفسا فنجيناك من الغم وفتناك فتونا) .
3- قال ابن عباس: لم يستثن فابتلي من ثاني يوم. هذا إن قلنا: إن كلامه كان  خبراً لا دُعاءً إذ الدعاء لا يجوز الاستثناء فيه لا يقال: ارحمني إن شئت.
4- وقيل: اسمه شمعان، وقال الدارقطني: لا يعرف شمعان بالشين إلا مؤمن آل فرعون، قال الثعلبي: كان ابن عم فرعون.
5- روي عن عطاء، قيل له: إن أخاً لي يأخذ بقلمه وإنما يحسب ما يدخل وما  يخرج وله عيال ولو ترك ذلك لاحتاج وأدان فقال: من الرأس؟ قال: خالد بن عبد  الله القسري: قال: أما تقرأ ما قال العبد الصالح: (رب بما أنعمت علي فلن  أكون ظهيراً للمجرمين) وقال عطاء: فلا يحل لأحد أن يعين ظالما ولا يكتب له  ولا يصحبه، وأنه إن فعل شيئاً من ذلك فقد صار معينا للظالمين، وفي الحديث:  "ينادي مناد يوم القيامة: أين الظلمة وأشباه الظلمة وأعوان الظلمة حتى من  لاق لهم دواة أو برى لهم قلما فيجمعون في تابوت من حديد فيرمى بهم في جهنم"  لاق الدواة: أصلحها.**
6- من قوله: (فأصبح في المدينة خائفاً يترقب) .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (3)  
الحلقة (658)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 62الى صــــ 68)

وَلَمَّا  تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي  سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ (22) وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مَاءَ مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ  أُمَّةً مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ وَوَجَدَ مِنْ دُونِهِمُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ  تَذُودَانِ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ  الرِّعَاءُ وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ (23) فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى  إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ  خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ (24) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولما توجه تلقاء مدين: أقبل بوجهه جهة مدين التي هي مدينة شعيب.
عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل: أرجو ربي أن يهديني وسط الطريق حتى لا أضل فأهلك فاستجاب الله له وهداه إلى سواء السبيل ووصل مدين.
ولما ورد ماء مدين: انتهى إلى بئر يسقى منها أهل مدين.
يسقون: أي مواشيهم من بقر وإبل وغنم.
تذودان: أي أغنامهما منعا لهما من الماء حتى تخلو الساحة لهما خوف الاختلاط بالرجال الأجانب لغير ضرورة.
حتى يصدر الرعاء: لا نسقي ماشيتنا حتى يصدر الرعاء ويبقى لنا الماء وحدنا.
ثم تولى إلى الظل: أي بعد أن سقى لهما رجع إلى ظل الشجرة التي كان جالساً تحتها.
لما أنزلت علي من خير فقير: أي من طعام (1) محتاج إليه لشدة جوعه عليه السلام.
تمشي على استحياء: أي واضعة كم درعها على وجهها حياء منه.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في شأن موسى عليه السلام بعد حادثة القتل والنصح له بمغادرة  بلاد مصر إلى بلاد (2) مدين مدينة شعيب عليه السلام قال تعالى مخبرا عنه:  {وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ} أي ولما توجه موسى عملا بنصيحة  مؤمن آل فرعون تلقاء مدين أي نحوها وجهتها ولم يكن له علم بالطريق الصحراوي  والمسافة مسيرة ثمانية أيام قال: {عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي (3)  سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ} أي ترجَّى ربه سبحانه وتعالى أن يهديه الطريق السوي  حتى لا يضل فيهلك، واستجاب الله له فهداه الطريق حتى وصل إلى بلاد مدين  وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية من هذا السياق (23) {وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مَاءَ  مَدْيَنَ يَسْقُونَ} أي وحين (4) ورد ماء مدين وهو بئر يسقي منها الناس  مواشيهم {وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ} أي على الماء {أُمَّةً مِنَ النَّاسِ} أي جماعة  كبيرة يسقون أنعامهم ومواشيهم {وَوَجَدَ مِنْ دُونِهِمُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ}  وهما بنتا شعيب عليه السلام {تَذُودَانِ} أي تمنعان ماشيتهما من الاختلاط  بمواشي الناس. فسألهما لا تطفلاً وإنما حالهما دعاه إلى سؤالهما لأنه رأى  الناس يسقون مواشيهم ويصدرون فوجاً بعد فوج والمرأتان قائمتان على ماشيتهما  تذودانها عن الحوض حتى لا تختلط ولا تشرب فسألهما لذلك قائلاً: {مَا  خَطْبُكُمَا} أي ما شأنكما فأجابتاه قائلتين: {لا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ  الرِّعَاءُ} لضعفنا وعدم رغبتنا في الاختلاط بالرجال {وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ  كَبِيرٌ} لا يقوى على سقي هذه الماشية بنفسه فنحن نسقيها ولكن بعد ما يصدر  الرعاء ويبقى في الحوض ماء نسقي به، فلما عذرهما سقى لهما ماشيتهما {ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقِيرٌ} الذي كان جالسا تحته وهو ظل شجرة وهو شجر  صحراوي معروف يقال السمر، ولما تولى إلى الظل سأل ربه الطعام لشدة جوعه إذ  خرج من مصر بلا زاد ولا دليل ولولا حسن (5) ظنه في ربه لما خرج هذا الخروج  فقال: {رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ} أي (6) طعام  {فَقِيرٌ} أي محتاج إليه شدة الاحتياج. وفي أقرب ساعة وصلت البنتان إلى  والدهما فسألهما عن سبب عودتهما بسرعة فأخبرتاه، فقال لإحداهما اذهبي إليه  وقولي له: {إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا}  وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فَجَاءَتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا} استجابة الله له {تَمْشِي  عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاءٍ} واضعة كم درعها على وجهها حياء. وقد قال فيها عمر رضي  الله عنه إنها ليست سلفعاً (7) من النساء خرّاجة ولاّجة، وبلغت الرسالة  المختصرة وكأنها برقية ونصها ما أخبر الله تعالى به في قوله: {إِنَّ أَبِي  يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا} !! وقد ورد أنها لما  كانت تمشي أمامه تدله على الطريق هبت الريح فكشفت ساقيها قال لها موسى:  امشي ورائي ودليني على الطريق بحصى ترميها نحو الطريق وهذا الذي دلها على  أمانته لما وصفته لأبيها بأنه {قَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ} كما سيأتي فيما بعد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب حسن الظن بالله تعالى وقوة الرجاء فيه عز وجل والتوكل عليه.
2- بيان فضل الحياء وشرف المؤمنات اللائي يتعففن عن الاختلاط بالرجال.
3- بيان مروءة موسى في سقيه للمرأتين.
4- فضل الدعاء وسؤال الله تعالى ما العبد في حاجة إليه.
5- ستر الوجه عن الأجانب سنة المؤمنات من عهد قديم وليس كما يقول المبطلون هو عادة جاهلية، فبنتا
شعيب نشأتا في دار النبوة والطهر والعفاف وغطت إحداهما وجهها عن موسى حياءً وتقوى.
__________
1- من طعام تفسير لقوله من خير، ومحتاج تفسير لقوله: (فقير) .
2- لأن بها العبد الصالح شعيب، وقيل: لأجل النسب الذي بينه وبينهم لأن مدين  من ولد إبراهيم، وموسى ومن ولد يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم.
3- روي أن الله تعالى بعث إليه ملكاً راكباً فرسا فقال: اتبعني فاتبعه فهداه إلى الطريق وكان ملك مدين لغير فرعون.
4- أي: بلغها ووصل إليها ومنه قول زهير:
فلما وردن الماء زرقاً جمامه
وضعن عصي الحاضر المتخيّم
5- وتوكله على ربه عز وجل.
6- لفظ الخير يطلق عدة إطلاقات فقد أطلق على الطعام كما هنا وأطلق على  العبادة كما في قوله: (فعل الخيرات) وعلى القوة في قوله (أهم خير أم قوم  تبع) وعلى المال في قوله (وإنه لحبّ الخير لشديد) .
7- السلفع من النساء: الجريئة على الرجال.
*****************************
فَجَاءَتْهُ  إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاءٍ قَالَتْ إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ  لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ  الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (25)  قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَاأَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ  اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ (26) قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ  أُنْكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ  حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ  أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (27)  قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا  عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
وقص عليه القصص: أخبره بشأنه كله من قتله القبطي وطلب السلطة له ونصح المؤمن له بمغادرة البلاد ووصوله إلى ماء مدين.
لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين: أي من فرعون وملئه إذ لا سلطان لهم على بلاد مدين.
يا أبت استأجره: أي اتخذه أجيراً يرعى لنا الغنم بدلنا.
القوي الأمين: ذكرت له كفاءته وهي القوة البدنية والأمانة.
على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج: أي ثماني سنوات إذ الحجة عام والجمع حجج.
فإن أتممت عشراً فمن عندك: أي جعلت الثمانية عشراً فرغبت عشراً فهذا من كرمك.
قال ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين: أي الذين يوفون ولا ينقضون ولا ينقصون.
ذلك بيني وبينك: أنا أفي بشرطي وأنت تفي بشرطك.
أيما الأجلين قضيت: أي الأجلين الثمانية أو العشرة أتممت.
فلا عدوان علي: وذلك بطلب الزيادة فوق الثمانية أو فوق العشرة.
والله على ما نقول وكيل: أي وكيل وحفيظ أي أشهد الله على العقد بشطريه أي النكاح ورعي الغنم وبذلك تم العقد.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ما تم بين موسى وابنتي شعيب من السقي لهما ومجيء  إحداهما تبلغه رسالة والدها ومشيه معها وقوله تعالى {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ} أي  جاء موسى شعيباً {وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ (1) } أي أخبره بشأنه كله من  قتله القبطبي خطأ وطلب السلطات له ونصح مؤمن آل فرعون له بالخروج من  البلاد، ووصوله إلى ماء مدين قال له شعيب عندئد {لا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ  الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} يعني فرعون وحكومته وهذا ما يعرف الآن باللجوء  السياسي فأمنه على نفسه لأن فرعون لا سلطان له على (2) هذه البلاد.
وقال له شعيب: اجلس تعش معنا فقال موسى أخاف أن يكون عوضاً عما سقيت  لابنتيك ما شيتهما وإني لمن أهل بيت لا يطلبون على عمل الخير عوضاً فقال له  شعيب لا ليس هذا بأجر على سقيك وإنما عادتنا أن نقري الضيف ونطعم الطعام  فأكل ولم ير بذلك بأسا. وقوله تعالى {قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ  اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ}  يروى أنها لما قالت {إِنَّ خَيْرَ (3) مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ  الْأَمِينُ} أثارت حفيظته بهذه الكلمة فسألها: كيف علمت ذلك فذكرت له عن  القوة في سقيه (4) لهما وعن الأمانة في عض بصره عن النظر إليها، فصدقها  شعيب وقال لموسى: {إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنْكِحَكَ} أي أزوجك {إِحْدَى  ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ} (5) {عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ (6) حِجَجٍ}  أي سنين جمع حجة وهي (7) السنة وقوله {فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْراً فَمِنْ  عِنْدِكَ} أي إحسانا منك وكرما، {وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ}  بطلب العشرة {سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ} أي الذين  يوفون بعهودهم قال موسى رداً على كلامه {ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ} أنا  عليَّ أن أفي بما اشترطت عليَّ وأنت عليك أن تفي بما اشترطت لي على نفسك  {أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ (8) } الثمانية أو العشرة {قَضَيْتُ} أي وفيت  وأديت {فَلا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ} أي بطلب الزيادة على الثمانية ولا على  العشرة. فقال شعيب: نعم {وَاللهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ} فأشهد الله  تعالى على صحة (9) العقد وبذلك أصبح موسى زوجاً لابنة شعيب التي عيّنها له  والغالب أنها الكبرى التي شهدت له بالأمانة والقوة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تجلى كرم شعيب ومروءةه وشهامته في تطمين موسى وإكرامه وإيوائه.
2- بيان أن الكفاءة شرط في العمل ولا أفضل من القوة وهي القدرة البدنية والعلمية والأمانة.
3- مشروعية عرض الرجل ابنته على من يرى صدقه وأمانته ليزوجه بها.
4- مشروعية إشهاد الله تعالى على العقود بمثل {وَاللهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ} .
5- فضيلة موسى عليه السلام بإيجار نفسه على شبع بطنه وإحصان فرجه.
__________
1- التعريف في: (القصص) عوضا عن المضاف إليه أو هي للعهد أي: القصص المذكور آنفا.
2- إذ السلطان للكنعانيين وهم أهل بأس وشدة ونجدة.
3- الجملة تعليلية لجملة الإشارة عليه بالاستئجار.
4- قال بعض أهل العلم: وضفته بالقوة لأنه زاحم الرعاء وغلبهم وهم يزدحمون  على الماء حتى سقى، وقيل كانت على البئر صخرة لا يرفعها إلا العدد من الناس  فرفعها موسى وحده.
5- الإشارة إلى المرأتين اللتين سقى لهما سواء كانتا حاضرتين في المجلس أو ذهن موسى.
6- هذا جمع عقد النكاح مع عقد الإجارة. والمشهور من عند الفقهاء أن الشرط  المقارن لعقد النكاح إن كان مما ينافي عقد النكاح فهو باطل ويفسخ النكاح  قبل البناء ويثبت بعده ويلغى الشرط المنافي للنكاح، وأما الشرط غير المنافي  للنكاح فهو جائز ولا حرج فيه لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في  الصحيح: "أحق الشروط أن يوفى به ما استحللتم به الفروج".
7- مشتقة من اسم الحج، لأن الحج يقع كل سنة، وموسم الحج يقع في آخر شهر من السنة.
8- (أيما) أي: اسم موصول مبهم وهو منصوب بـ (قضيت) وزيدت بعده (ما) لتأكيد  الكلام، ولتصير أيّ شبيهة باسم الشرط ولذا أجيب بجملة (فلا عدوان علي) وهي  مقرونة بالفاء.
9- اكتفى شعيب وموسى بإشهاد الله تعالى فهل يصح في الإسلام بدون إشهاد؟ الجمهور على عدم صحته بل لا بد من الإشهاد عليه وهو كذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (4)  
الحلقة (659)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 69الى صــــ 73)

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ  بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا  إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ  مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ  مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ  الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَامُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30)  وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ  وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَامُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ  إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ (31) اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ  بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ  فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ  إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (32) 
شرح الكلمات:
قضى موسى الأجل: أتم المدة المتفق عليها وهي ثمان أو عشر سنوات.
آنس: أبصر.
أوجذوة من النار: عود غليظ في رأسه نار.
لعلكم تصطلون: أي تستدفئون.
نودي: أي ناداه الله تعالى بقوله يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين.
في البقعة المباركة: قطعة الأرض التي عليها الشجرة الكائنة بشاطئ الوادي.
تهتز كأنها جان: تضطرب وتتحرك بسرعة كأنها حية من حيات البيوت.
ولى مدبراً ولم يعقب: رجع هارباً ولم يعقب لخوفه وفزعه منها.
اسلك يدك في جيبك: أدخلها في جيب قميصك.
من غير سوء: أي عيب كبرص ونحوه.
واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب: اضمم يدك بأن تضعها على صدرك ليذهب روعك.
فذانك برهانان: أي آيتان من ربك على صدق رسالتك.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في قصص موسى وهو في طريقه بتدبير الله تعالى إلى مصر، إنه لما 
قضى الأجل الذي تعاقد عليه مع صهره شعيب وقد أتم خير الأجلين وأوفاهما وهو  العشر حجج قفل (1) ماشيا بأهله زوجته وولده في طريقه إلى مصر لزيارة والدته  وإخوته حدث أن ضل الطريق ليلا، وكان الفصل شتاء والبرد شديد فإذا به يأنس  {مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورٍِ} أي جبل الطور {نَاراً} فقال لأهله امكثوا هنا  {إِنِّي آنَسْتُ} أي أبصرت {نَاراً} سأذهب إليها {لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ  مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ} إذ قد أجد عندها من يدلنا على الطريق أو آتيكم بجذوة (2)  من النار أي خشبة في رأسها نار مشتعلة {لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ} أي من  أجل اصطلائكم بها أي استدفائكم بها، هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (29) وقوله  تعالى في الآية الثانية {فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا} أي أتى النار {نُودِيَ} أي  ناداه مناد {مِنْ (3) شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ (4) فِي الْبُقْعَةِ  الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى} أي ناداه ربه {يَا  مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ} {وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ}  فألقاها فاهتزت واضطربت وتحركت بسرعة {كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ} أي حية عظيمة من  الحيات المعروفة بالجنّان {وَلَّى مُدْبِراً وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ} أي فزع منها  فرجع من الفزع إلى الوراء {وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ} أي ولم يرجع إليها من الرعب،  فقال له ربه تعالى {أَقْبِلْ} أي على العصا {وَلا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ  الْآمِنِينَ} أي الذي آمنهم ربهم فلا يخافون شيئا.
وقال له بعد أن رجع {اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ  غَيْرِ سُوءٍ} أي أدخل يدك في جيب قميصك وهو الشق الذي يدخل معه الرأس في  الثوب ليلبس وقوله {تَخْرُجْ} أي اليد {بَيْضَاءَ} كالنور {مِنْ غَيْرِ  سُوءٍ} أي برص أو نحوه {وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ} أي يدك مع العضد إلى  صدرك {مِنَ الرَّهْبِ (5) } أي الخوف فإن يذهب عنك بحيث تعود يدك عادية لا  نور فيها كما كانت من قبل إدخالها في جيبك أولا.
ثم قال تعالى له: {فَذَانِكَ (6) } أي العصا واليد البيضاء. {بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ} أي آيتان 
تدلان على رسالتك المرسل بها إلى فرعون وملئه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين  خارجين عن طاعة الله حيث كفروا به وعبدو غيره وظلموا عباده، لتدعوهم إلى  الإيمان بالله وعبادته وإرسال بني إسرائيل معك لتذهب بهم إلى أرض المعاد أي  فلسطين وما حولها من أرض الشام.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الأنبياء أوفياء فموسى قضى أوفى الأجلين وأتمها وهو العشر.
2- مشروعية السفر بالأهل وقد يحصل للمرء أنه يضل الطريق أو يحتاج إلى شيء ويصبر.
3- فضل تلك البقعة التي كلم الله تعالى فيها موسى عليه السلام وهي من جبل الطور.
4- مشروعية حمل العصا لا سيما للمسافر وراعي ماشية أو سائقها.
5- مشروعية التدريب على السلاح قبل استعماله.
6- لا يلام على الخوف الطبيعي.
7- آية العصا واليد.
8- من خاف، وضع يده على صدره زال خوفه إن شاء الله تعالى.
9- التنديد بالفسق وأهله.
__________
1- يقال: قفل راجعا أي: من سفره إلى أهله: والقافلة: الجماعة العائدة من  السفر: ويقال لها القافلة وهي في بدء سفرها تفاؤلا بالعودة السليمة لها  وموسى عليه السلام قفل من رحلته إلى بلاده.
2- الجذوة مثلثة الجيم ضماً وفتحاً وكسراً: الجمرة الملتهبة، والجمع جذاً مثلثة الجيم أيضا.
3- (من) ابتدائية وكذا من الشجرة إذ من الشجرة بدل اشتمال من قوله (من شاطئ الوادي) وشاطئ الوادي وشطه جانبه، والجمع: شطآن وشواطئ.
4- (الأيمن) أي: عن يمين موسى، والبعقة والجمع بقع: المكان من الأرض وإن  فتحت باؤها جمعت على بقاع كجفنة وجفان وأما بالضم فهي كغرفة وغرف، و (من  الشجرة) أي: من ناحيتها، وهل الشجرة من سمر أو عليق: (عوسج) الله أعلم.
5- قرأ الجمهور: (الرهب) بفتح الراء والهاء وقرأ بعضٌ بضم الراء وسكون  الهاء: (الرُّهب) وقرأ عاصم بفتح الراء وسكون الهاء (الرَّهب) .
6- (فذانك) بتخفيف النون لغة قريش وبتشديدها مع مدها وتخفيفها مع مدها (فذانيك) لغة هذيل.
******************************  *******
قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ  نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ (33) وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ  مِنِّي لِسَانًا فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءًا يُصَدِّقُنِي إِنِّي أَخَافُ  أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ (34) قَالَ سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ وَنَجْعَلُ  لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْتُمَا  وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ (35) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى  بِآيَاتِنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالُوا مَا هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُفْتَرًى وَمَا  سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي آبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ (36) وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبِّي  أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَمَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ  عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ (37) 
شرح الكلمات:
إني قتلت منهم نفسا: أي نفس القبطي الذي قتله خطأ قبل هجرته من مصر.
أفصح مني لسان: اي أبين مني قولا.
ردءاً: أي معيناً لي.
سنشد عضدك بأخيك: أي ندعمك به ونقويك بأخيك هارون.
ونجعل لكما سلطاناً: أي حجة قوية يكون لكما بها الغلب.
فلا يصلون إليكما: أي بسوء.
بآياتنا: أي اذهبا بآياتنا.
فلما جاءهم موسى بآياتنا: أي العصا واليد وغيرهما من الآيات التسع.
بيناتٍ: أي واضحات.
سحر مفترى: أي مختلق مكذوب.
عاقبة الدار: أي العاقبة المحمودة في الدار الآخرة.
إنه لا يفلح الظالمون: أي المشركون الكافرون.
معنى الآيات:
لما كلف الله تعالى موسى بالذهاب إلى فرعون وحمله رسالته إليه قال موسى  كالمشترط لنفسه {قََالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْساً} يريد نفس  القبطي الذي قتله خطأ أيام كان شاباً بمصر {فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ} أي  يقتلوني به إن لم أبين لهم وأفهمهم حجتي {وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ  مِنِّي لِسَاناً} أي أبين مني قولاً وأكثر إفهاما لفرعون وملئه  (فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءاً (1) } أي عونا {يُصَدِّقُنِي} أي (2) يلخص  قولي ويحرره لهم فيكون ذلك تصديقا منه لي، لا مجرد أني إذا قلت قال صدق  موسى. وقوله {إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ} فيما جئتهم به. فأجابه  الرب تعالى قائلا {سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ 
بِأَخِيكَ} أي نقويك به ونعينك {وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَاناً} أي برهانا  وحجة قوية يكون لكما الغلب بذلك. وقوله {فَلا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا} أي  بسوء أبداً وقوله {بِآياتِنَا (3) } أي اذهبا بآياتنا أو يكون لفظ بآياتنا  متصلا بسلطاناً أي سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطاناً بآياتنا {أَنْتُمَا  وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ} وعلى هذا فلا نحتاج إلى تقدير فاذهبا  وقوله تعالى {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى بِآياتِنَا} العصا واليد وغيرهما  {بَيِّنَاتٍ} أي واضحات {قَالُوا مَا هَذَا} أي الذي جاء به موسى من الآيات  {إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُفْتَرىً (4) } أي مكذوب مختلق {وَمَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا}  أي الذي جئت به يا موسى في {فِي آبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي في أيامهم  وعلى عهدهم. وهنا رد موسى على فرعون بأحسن رد وهو ما أخبر تعالى به عنه  بقوله: {وَقَالَ مُوسَى (5) رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى مِنْ  عِنْدِهِ} أي من عند الرب تعالى {وَمَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ}  أي العاقبة المحمودة يوم القيامة (6) . ولم يقل له اسكت يا ضال يا كافر إنك  من أهل النار بل تلطف معه غاية اللطف امتثالا لأمر الله تعالى في قوله  {فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلاً لَيِّناً لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى} وقوله  {إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ} أي الكافرون والمشركون بربهم هذا من  جملة قول موسى لفرعون الذي تلطف فيه وألانه غاية اللين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن القصاص كان معروفا معمولا به عند أقدم الأمم، وجاءت الحضارة الغربية فأنكرته فتجرأ الناس على
سفك الدماء وإزهاق الأرواح بصورة لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ البشرية ولذلك صح أن تسمى الخسارة البشرية بدل الحضارة الغربية.
2- مشروعية طلب العون عند التكليف بما يشق ويصعب من المسؤولين المكلفين.
3- مشروعية التلطف في خطاب الجبابرة وإلانة القول لهم، بل هو مشروع مع كل من يدعى إلى الحق من أجل
أن يتفهم القول ولا يفلق عليه بالإغلاظ له.
__________
1- قرأ نافع (رداً) منونا غير مهموز. وقرأ حفص (ردءاً) مهموزا.
2- قرأ نافع (يصدقني) بالجزم لأنه في جواب الطلب الذي هو: (فأرسله معي)  وقرأ حفص بالرفع (يصدقني) على أن الجملة حال من الهاء في (أرسله) .
3- قوله تعالى: (بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون) يجوز أن يكون  (بآياتنا) متعلقاً بمحذوف تقديره: اذهبا بآياتنا. ويجوز أن يتعلق بنجعل  لكما سلطانا بآياتنا فتكون رهتبهم منكما آية ويجوز أن يتعلق بـ (لا يصلون  إليكما) أي: يصرفون عنكما صرفاً بسبب آياتنا كقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر) ويجوز تعلقيها بـ (الغالبون)  أي: بآياتنا.
4- هذا شأن المحجوج المغلوب إذا أعيته الحجة يفزع إلى التلفيق والاتهامات الباطلة دفعا للمعرة.
5- كان مقتضى الكلام في سياق الحوار أن يقال: قال موسى بدون واو العطف إلا  أنه خولف هنا وأتي بالواو: (وقال موسى) وهي قراءة الجمهور والمقصود منها هو  ذكر التوازن بين حجة فرعون وحجة موسى ليظهر للسامع التفاوت بينهما بخلاف  لو حذفت الواو كما قرأ ابن كثير فإنها مجرد حكاية قول موسى عليه السلام  فليس فيها ما يلفت النظر.
6- (عاقبة الدار) قد يفهم منها فرعون: ما ينتهي إليه الخصام مع موسى إذا كان لا يؤمن بالمعاد وإن كان يؤمن بالمعاد فالأمر واضح.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (5)  
الحلقة (660)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 73الى صــــ 79)

**وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ يَاأَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ  غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَاهَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا  لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ  الْكَاذِبِينَ (38) وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ (39)  فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ (40) وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ  إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا يُنْصَرُونَ (41)  وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُ  مْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  هُمْ مِنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ (42) وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى  وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (43)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ما علمت لكم من إله غيري: أي ربا يطاع ويذل له ويعظم غيري لعنة الله عليه ما أكذبه.
يا هامان: أحد وزراء فرعون، لعله وزير الصناعة أو العمل والعمال.
فأوقد لي يا هامان على الطين: أي اطبخ لي الآجُرْ وهو اللبن المشوي.
فاجعل لي صرحا: أي بناء عاليا، قصراً أو غيره.
لعلي أطلع إلى إله موسى: أي أقف عليه وأنظر إليه.
وإني لأظنه من الكاذبين: أي موسى في ادعائه أن له إلها غيري.
فنبذناهم في اليم: أي طرحناهم في البحر غرقى هالكين.
وجعلناهم أئمة: أي رؤساء يقتدى بهم في الباطل.
يدعون إلى النار: أي إلى الكفر والشرك والمعاصي الموجبة للنار.
في هذه الدنيا لعنة: أي خزيا وبعداً عن الخير.
هم من المقبوحين: أي المبعدين من كل خير المشوَّهي الخلقة.
القرون الأولى: قوم نوح وقوم هود وقوم صالح وغيرهم.
بصائر للناس: أي فيه من النور ما يهدي كما تهدي الأبصار.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ} إن فرعون لما سمع كلام موسى عليه السلام  المصدق بكلام هارون عليه السلام وكان الكلام في غاية اللين، مؤثراً خاف  فرعون من الهزيمة، ناور وراوغ فقال في الحاضرين {مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ (1)  مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي} أي كما ادعى موسى ولكن سأبحث وأتعرف على الحقيقة إن  كان هناك إله آخر غيري، فنادى وزيره هامان وأمره أن يعد اللبن المشوي لأنه  قوي ويقوم ببناء صرح عال يصل إلى عنان السماء ليبحث بنفسه عن إله موسى إن  كان حسب دعواه وإني لأظن موسى كاذباً في دعوى وجود إله له ولكم غيري هذا  معنى قوله تعالى في الآية الأولى (38) {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا  الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي (2) يَا  هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى  إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} (3) . يعني في  ادعائه أن هناك إلهاً آخر غيري.
قوله تعالى: {وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي أرض مصر  {بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ (4) } الذي يحق لهم الاستكبار {وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ  إِلَيْنَا لا يُرْجَعُونَ (5) } أي كذبوا بالبعث الآخر. قال تعالى:  {فَأَخَذْنَاهُ (6) وَجُنُودَهُ} أي بسبب استكبارهم وكفرهم وتكذيبهم بآيات  الله {فَنبذناهم فِي الْيَمِّ (7) } أي في البحر وقال لرسوله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الظَّالِمِينَ} إنها كانت وبالاً عليهم وخساراً لهم. وقوله تعالى  {وَجعلنهم أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ} أي وجعلنا فرعون  وملأه أئمة في الكفر تقتدي بهم العتاة والطغاة في كل زمان ومكان {يدعون إلى  النار} بالكفر والشرك والمعاصي وهي موجبات النار. {وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  لا يُنْصَرُونَ} بل يضاعف لهم العذاب ويخذلون ويهانون لأن من دعا إلى سيئة  كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها لا ينقص من أوزارهم شيء.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَتبعناهم} أي آل فرعون {فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا  لَعْنَةً} انتهت بهم إلى الغرق الكامل والخسران التام، {وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ هُمْ مِنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ (8) } أي المبعدين من رحمة الله  الثاوين في جهنم ولبئس مثوى المتكبرين وقوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ} أي التوراة وذلك بعد إهلاك الظالمين وقوله {مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى} أي قوم نوح وقوم هود وقوم صالح  وقوم إبراهيم وقوله {بَصَائِرَ} أي الكتاب بما يحمل من الهدى والنور  {بَصَائِرَ} أي ضياء للناس من بني إسرائيل يبصرون على ضوءه كل ما يحتاجون  إليه في أمور دينهم ودنياهم {وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً} أي وبيانا لهم ورحمة لمن  يعمل به منهم. وقوله {لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} أي وجود  الكتاب بصائر وهدى ورحمة بين أيديهم حال تدعوهم إلى أن يتذكّروا دائماً نعم  الله عليهم فيشكرونه بالإيمان به وبرسله وبطاعته وطاعة رسله عليهم السلام.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن فرعون كان على علم بأنه عبد مربوب لله وأن الله هو رب العالمين.
2- تقرير صفة العلو والاستكبار لفرعون وأنه كان من العالين.
3- بيان كيف تكون عاقبة الظلمة دماراً وفساداً.
4- دعاة الدعارة والخنا والضلال والشرك أئمة أهل النار يدعون إليها وهم لا يشعرون.
5- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على بني إسرائيل بإنزال التوراة فيهم كتاباً كله بصائر وهدى ورحمة.
__________**
1- قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: كان بين قوله: ما علمت لكم من إله غيري  وبين قوله أنا ربكم الأعلى أربعون سنة، وكذب عدو الله بل علم أن له ربا هو  خالقه وخالق قومه.
2- كنّى عن البناء بمقدماته، وفعلاً دارت رحى العمل على أشد ما تكون وفرعون  يعلم أنه مجرد تمويه على العامة وشغل لأذهانهم عن معرفة الحق الذي دعا  إليه موسى: وهل بنى الصرح؟ روي أنه قبل أن يتم سقط فقتل خلقا كثيراً من  العمال والبنائين، ولعل في قوله تعالى: (وما كيد فرعون إلا في تباب) من  سورة المؤمن، إشارة إلى سقوطه وهلاك القائمين ببنائه.
3- نسب موسى إلى جماعة الكذب وهو يعلم أنه صادق تمويها على الرعية، ودفعاً للحق الذي بهره نوره فما أطاقه فهو يبحث عن المخرج.
4- (بغير الحق) أي: الموجب لهم الاستكبار ولا يوجد حق يوجب الاستكبار قط.
5- يطلق الظن ويراد به اليقين ويكون على بابه وهو هنا كفر ولو كان على بابه لأن الشك في العقائد كفر.
6- قيل من هلك مع فرعون من جند كانوا مليوناً وستمائة ألف.
7- ناحية بحر القلزم في موضع منه يقال له بطن عُريرة.
8- المشوّهي الخلقة المسودي الوجوه زرق العيون فما أقبحهم وما أقبح ما  كانوا يصنعون!! يقال: قبحه وقبحه مشدداً ومخففاً أي: نحاه من كل خير، أو  جعله قبيحا. قال الشاعر:
ألا قبّح الله البراجم كلها
وقبح يربوعاً وقبح دارما**
******************************  ****
**وَمَا  كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ  وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (44) وَلَكِنَّا أَنْشَأْنَا قُرُوناً  فَتَطَاوَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ وَمَا كُنْتَ ثَاوِياً فِي أَهْلِ  مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَلَكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (45)  وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ  رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْماً مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (46) وَلَوْلا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلا أَرْسَلْتَ  إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (47)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وما كنت بجانب الغربي: أي لم تكن يا رسولنا حاضراً بالجانب الغربي من موسى.
إذا قضينا إلى موسى الأمر: أي بالرسالة إلى فرعون وقومه.
وما كنت من الشاهدين: حتى تعلمه وتخبر به.
ولكنا أنشأنا قرونا فتطاول عليهم العمر: أي غير أننا أنشأنا بعد موسى أمما  طالت أعمارهم فنسوا العهود وأندرست العلوم وانقطع الوحي فجئنا بك رسولاً  وأوحينا إليك خبر موسى وغيره.
وما كنت ثاويا في أهل مدين: أي ولم تكن يا رسولنا مقيماً في أهل مدين فتعرف قصتهم.
وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا: أي لم تكن بجانب الطور أي جبل الطور إذ نادينا موسى وأوحينا إليه ما أوحينا حتى تخبر بذلك.
ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك: أي أهل مكة والعرب كافة.
ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة الخ: لعاجلناهم بالعقوبة ولما أرسلناك إليهم رسولا.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد انتهاء قصص موسى مع فرعون وإنزال التوراة {بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدىً  وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} وكان القصص كله شاهداً على نبوة  الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خاطب الله تعالى رسوله فقال:  {وَمَا كُنْتَ} أي حاضراً {بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ} أي بالجبل الغربي من  موسى {إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ (1) } بإرساله رسولاً إلى  فرعون وملئه {وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ} الحاضرين إذاً فكيف علمت  هذا وتتحدث به لولا أنك رسول حق؟!
وقوله: {وَلَكِنَّا أَنْشَأْنَا (2) قُرُوناً} أي أمما بعد موسى  {فَتَطَاوَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ} أي طالت بهم الحياة وامتدت فنسوا  العهود واندرست العلوم الشرعية وانقطع الوحي فجئنا بك رسولاً وأوحينا إليك  خبر موسى وغيره وقوله: {وَمَا كُنْتَ ثَاوِياً} أي مقيماً {فِي أَهْلِ  مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا} فكيف عرفت حديثهم وعرفت إقامة موسى  بينهم عشر سنين لولا أنك رسول حق يوحى إليك نبأ الأولين وهو معنى قوله  تعالى {وَلَكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ} فأرسلناك رسولاً وأوحينا إليك أخبار  الغابرين.
وقوله: {وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ} أي جبل الطور {إِذْ نَادَيْنَا}  موسى وأمرناه بما أمرناه وأخبرناه بما أخبرنا به، فيكف عرفت ذلك وأخبرت به  لولا أنك رسول حق يوحى إليك. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ (3)  رَبِّكَ} أي أرسلنا رحمة من ربك للعالمين {لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْماً مَا  أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} وهم أهل مكة والعرب أجمعون  {لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} أي كي يتعظوا فيؤمنوا ويهتدوا فينجوا  ويسعدوا.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْلا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ (4) } أي عقوبة {بِمَا  قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ} أي من الشرك والمعاصي {فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلا  أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً} أي هلا أرسلت إلينا رسولاً {فَنَتَّبِعَ  آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} أي لولا قولهم هذا لعاجلناهم (5)  بالعذاب ولما أرسلناك إليهم رسولاً إذاً فمالهم لا يؤمنون ويشكرون؟؟!
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بأقوى الأدلة العقلية.
2- بعثة الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جاءت في أوانها واشتداد الحاجة إليها.
3- البعثة المحمدية كانت عبارة عن رحمة إلهية رحم الله بها العالمين.
4- جواب {لولا} في قوله {وَلَوْلا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ} . محذوف وقد  ذكرناه وهو لعاجلناهم بالعقوبة ولما أرسلناك إليهم ورسولا.
__________**
1- إذ كلفّناه أمرنا ونهيناه وألزمناه عهدنا.
2- (ولكنا أنشأنا) الخ وجه هذا الاستدراك أن المشركين لما تعجبوا من رسالة  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حين لم يسبقها رسالة إلى آبائهم  فأعلمهم أن الله تعالى أرسل موسى بعد فترة من الرسل كذلك ولكن لطول الزمن  ومضي القرون نسوا رسالة موسى عليه السلام حتى قالوا: ما سمعنا بهذا في  الملة الآخرة.
3- أي: ما كان علمك بذلك لحضورك ولكن كان علمك رحمة من ربك فرحمة: منصوب في  الآية على تقدير كون محذوف أي: كان علمك رحمة. ويصح النصب على المفعول  المطلق أي: ولكن رحمناك رحمة فعلمناك ذلك بواسطة إيحائنا إليك.
4- (لولا) هنا حرف امتناع لوجود، امتنع إنزال العذاب بهم لوجود قولهم (لولا  أرسلت إلينا رسولاً فنتبع آياتك) أما لولا الثانية فهي أداة تحضيض.
5- في الآية معنى (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (6)  
الحلقة (661)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 80الى صــــ 84)


**وَمَا  كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ  وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (44) وَلَكِنَّا أَنْشَأْنَا قُرُونًا  فَتَطَاوَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ وَمَا كُنْتَ ثَاوِيًا فِي أَهْلِ  مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَلَكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (45)  وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ  رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (46) وَلَوْلَا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ  إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (47)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلما جاء هم الحق من عندنا: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رسولا مبينا.
قالوا لولا أوتي مثل ما أوتي موسى: أي هلا أعطي مثل ما أعطي موسى من الآيات المعجزات من العصا واليد أو كتابا جملة واحدة كالتورة.
أو لم يكفروا بما أوتي موسى من قبل: أي كيف يطالبونك بأن تؤتى مثل ما أوتي  موسى وقد كفروا بما أوتي موسى من قبل لما أخبرهم اليهود أنهم يجدون نعت  محمد في التوراة كفروا بهذا الخبر ولم يقبلوه.
وقالوا سحران تظاهرا: أي التوراة والقرآن كلاهما سحر ظاهر بعضهما بعضاً أي قواه.
فإن لم يستجيبوا لك: أي بالإتيان بالكتاب الذي هو أهدى من التوراة والقرآن.
فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم: في كفرهم ليس غير، فلا عقل ولا كتاب منير.
ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه: أي لا أضل منه قط.
ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون: أي بأخبار الأولين وما أحللنا بهم من  نقمتنا لما كذبوا رسلنا وأنكروا توحيدنا {لعلهم يتذكرون} أي يتعظون فيؤمنون  ويوحدون.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما قرر تعالى نبوة رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأدلته  التي لا أقوى منها ولا أوضح وبين حاجة العالم إليها لا سيما العرب وذكر أنه  لولا كراهة وقولهم: {لَوْلا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ  آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} لما أرسل (1) إليهم رسوله. ذكر  هنا ما واجه به المشركون تلك الرحمة المهداة فقال عنهم {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ  (2) الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا} أي محمد النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قالوا: {لَوْلا أُوتِيَ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى} أي من الآيات  كالعصا واليد البيضاء حتى نؤمن به ونصدق رسالته قال تعالى: {أَوَلَمْ  يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى مِنْ قَبْلُ قَالُوا سِحْرَانِ  تَظَاهَرَا} (3) . وقالوا: {إِنَّا بِكُلٍّ كَافِرُونَ} وذلك أن قريشا لما  كثر المؤمنون وهالهم الموقف بعثوا إلى يهود المدينة يسألونهم بوصفهم أهل  الكتاب الأول عن مدى صدق محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما يقوله  فأجابهم اليهود بأنهم يجدون نعوت النبي الأمي في التوراة وأنه رسول حق وليس  بكذاب ولا دجال فما كان من المشركين من قريش إلا أن أعلنو كفرهم بالتوراة  وقالوا: التوراة والقرآن {سِحْرَانِ (4) } تعاونا فلا نؤمن بهما ولا نصدق  من جاء بهما وقرئ {سَاحِرَانِ} أي موسى ومحمد عليهما السلام فلا نؤمن بهما.
هذا معنى قوله تعالى {أَوَلَمْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى مِنْ  قَبْلُ قَالُوا سِحْرَانِ تَظَاهَرَا وَقَالُوا إِنَّا بِكُلٍّ كَافِرُونَ}  أي بكل منهما كافرون.
فكيف لا يخجلون اليوم ويطالبون محمداً أن يعطى مثل الذي أعطي موسى من الآيات يا للعجب أين يذهب بعقول المشركين؟!!
وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ} أي قل يا رسولنا  لهؤلاء المشركين الذين كفروا بالتوراة والقرآن {فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابٍ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللهِ} أنزله بعلمه يكون أكثر هداية من التوراة والقرآن.. أتبعه!  {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} في دعواكم بأن الفرقان والتوراة سحران تظاهرا.
وقوله تعالى: {فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ} بالإتيان بكتاب من عند الله  تعالى هو أهدى من الفرقان والتوراة ومن أين لهم بذلك.. إنه المستحيل! إذاً  فاعلم أنهم إنما يتبعون أهواءهم فيما يقولون ويدعون فلا عقل ولا نقل عندهم  {وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدىً مِنَ اللهِ} ؟!  اللهم إنه لا أضل منه. والنتيجة أنه لا أضل من هؤلاء المشركين من قريش  وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ (5) الظَّالِمِينَ} هذا  بيان لسنة الله تعالى في الظالمين الذين أكثروا من الظلم وتوغلوا فيه عقيدة  بالشرك وعملا بالمعاصي فإنه يحرمهم الهداية فلا يهتدون أبدا.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ (6) وَصَّلْنَا لَهُمُ الْقَوْلَ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} أي لقد وصلنا لهؤلاء المشركين من قومك يا رسولنا أي وصلنا  لهم القول بأخبار الماضين، وما أحللنا بهم من بأسنا ونقمنا وعظيم عقوباتنا  لما كفروا كما كفر هؤلاء وكذبوا بما كذّب به هؤلاء وصلنا لهم القول مبينا  واضحاً موصولا أوله بآخره رجاء أن يتذكروا فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا فينجوا من  العذاب ويرحموا بدخول الجنة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان تناقض المشركين وكل من يبتع الهوى ويترك الهدى الإلهي.
2- بيان تحدي المشركين بالإتيان بكتاب من عند الله وعجزهم عن ذلك فبان بذلك أنهم يتبعون أهواءهم وأنه لا أضل منهم اليوم.
3- بيان سنة الله في حرمان المتوغلين في الظلم من الهداية الإلهية.
4- بيان أن الله عز وجل وصل القول لأهل مكة مفصلاً مبيناً لهدايتهم فله الحمد وله المنة وعلى الكافرين اللعنة في جهنم.
__________**
1- ولأخذهم بالعذاب جزاء كفرهم وشركهم وفسادهم.
2- هذه الفاء هي الفصيحة أفصحت عن جواب طلب متقدم وهو قول المشركين. لولا  أرسلت إلينا رسولاً أي: هلاّ أرسلت إلينا رسولاً مطالبين بذلك بإلحاح.
3- أي: موسى ومحمد تعاونا على السحر.
4- قرأ نافع (ساحران تظاهرا) وقرأ حفص: (سحران) إخبار بالمصدر.
5- المراد بالظالمين: الكاملون في الظلم وهو ظلم الأنفس وظلم الناس وظلم الشرك وهو أعظمها. (إن الشرك لظلم عظيم) وكذا إتيان الفواحش.
6- التوصيل مبالغة في الوصل وهو: ضمّ شيء إلى شيء وربطه به، والقول القرآن  ألفاظه وصل بعضها ببعض إذ نزل منجما كلما نزل آي وصل بالآخر حتى اكتمل،  ووصلت معانيه بعضها ببعض بإحكام وإتقان لم يُعهد في كتاب غيره وصل وعده  بوعيده وترغيبه بترهيبه.**
***************************
**الَّذِينَ  آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ هُمْ بِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ (52)  وَإِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مُسْلِمِينَ (53) أُولَئِكَ  يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيَدْرَأُونَ  بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (54)  وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا  أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي  الْجَاهِلِينَ (55)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله: أي التوراة والإنجيل من قبل القرآن الكريم.
وإذا يتلى عليهم: أي القرآن
إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين: أي منقادين لله مطيعن لأمره ونهيه.
أجرهم مرتين: أي يضاعف لهم الثواب لأنهم آمنوا بموسى وعيسى وآمنوا بمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ويدرءون بالحسنة السئية: أي يدفعون بالحسنة من القول أو الفعل السيئة منهما.
وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه: أي الكلام اللاغي الذي لا يقبل ولا يقر عليه لأنه لا يحقق درهماً للمعاش ولا حسنة للمعاد.
سلام عليكم: هذا سلام المتاركة أي قالوا قولا يسلمون به.
لا نبتغي الجاهلين: أي لا نطلب صحبة أهل الجهل لما فيها من الأذى.
**معنى الآيات:**
إن قوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ وَصَّلْنَا لَهُمُ الْقَوْلَ} يشمل أيضا اليهود  والنصارى من أهل الكتاب إذ هم كالعرب فيما بين لهم من أخبار الماضين وفصل  من أنباء إهلاك الأمم السابقة وما أنزل من بأساء وعذاب بالمكذبين، إذ  الجميع مطالبون بالإيمان العمل الصالح والتخلي عن الشرك والكفر والمعاصي  للنجاة والسعادة فذكر تعالى هنا أن فريقاً من أهل الكتاب يؤمنون بالنبي  محمد لأنه الحق من ربهم. فقال تعالى: {الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ (1)  الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ هُمْ بِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ} {وَإِذَا يُتْلَى  عَلَيْهِمْ} أي القرآن {قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ} أي من قبل نزول (2) القرآن  {مُسْلِمِينَ} أي موحدين منقادين نعبد الله بما شرع على لسان موسى وعيسى  عليهما السلام هذه الآية تعني مجموعة من آمن من أهل الكتاب على عهد رسول  الله ونزول القرآن منهم عبد الله بن سلام وسلمان الفارسي وغيرهما. وقوله  تعالى: {أُولَئِكَ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ (3) مَرَّتَيْنِ} أي مضاعفا لأنهم  آمنوا برسولهم وعملوا بما جاء به من الحق وآمنوا بمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وما جاء به من الهدى وقوله {وَيَدْرَأُونَ (4) } أي  يدفعون {بِالْحَسَنَةِ} وهي الصفح والعفو {السَّيِّئَةَ} وهي الأذى من سب  وشتم. وقوله {وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (5) } أي 
أي يتصدقون بفضول أموالهم حيث تنبغي الصدقة.
وقوله {وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ} أي إذا سمع أولئك  المؤمنون من أهل الكتابين اللغو من سفهاء الناس أعرضوا عنه ولم يلتفتوا  إليه ولا إلى قائله وأجابو قائلين {لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا} أي نتائجها حيث  نجزى بها {وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ} حيث تجزون بها {سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ} أي  اتركونا، إنا لا نبتغي (6) محبة الجاهلين، لما في ذلك من الأذى والضرر  الناتج عن سلوك أهل الجهل بالله تعالى ومحابه ومكارهه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان فضل أهل الكتاب إذا آمنوا بالنبي الأمي وكتابه وأسلموا لله رب العالمين.
2- فضيلة من يدرء بالحسنة السيئة، وينفق مما رزقه الله.
3- فضيلة من يعرض عن اللغو وأهل الجهالات، ويقول ما يسلم به من القول، وهذه  إحدى صفات عباد الرحمن {وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما} أي قولا يسلمون  به. وهذا السلام ليس سلام تحية وإنما هو سلام متاركة.
__________**
1- ذكر عدة أقوال في هؤلاء الذين نزلت فيهم هذه الآية منها وهو أقربها لأن  السورة مكية أنها نزلت في النجاشي وأصحابه إذ وجّه باثني عشر رجلا فجلسوا  إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكان أبو جهل وأصحابه قريبا  منهم فآمنوا بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلما قاموا من عنده  تبعهم أبو جهل ومن معه فقال لهم: خيبكم الله من ركب وقبّحكم من وفد لم  تلبثوا أن صدّقتموه وما رأينا ركباً أحمق منكم ولا أجهل. فقالوا: سلام  عليكم لم نأل أنفسنا رشدا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم.
2- ومن قبل محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كذلك.
3- ثبت في الصحيح "أن ثلاثة يؤتون أجرهم مرتين، رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن  بنبيه وأدرك النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فآمن به واتبعه وصدّقه  فله أجران وعبد مملوك أدى حق الله عز وجل وحق سيده فله أجران ورجل كانت له  أمة فغذاها فأحسن غذاءها ثم أدّبها فأحسن أدبها ثم عتقها وتزوجها فله  أجران" قال الشعبي: خذ هذا الحديث بغير شيء فقد كان الرجل يرحل فيما دون  هذا إلى المدينة.
4- شاهده حديث معاذ: "اتق الله حيثما كنت وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن".
5- هذا الإنفاق عام في المال والعلم والجاه إذ كل ذلك من رزق الله والكل ينفق منه في سبيل الله.
6- أي: لا نطلبهم للجدال والمراجعة والمشاتمة والمخاصمة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (7)  
الحلقة (662)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 85الى صــــ 89)

إِنَّكَ  لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ (56) وَقَالُوا إِنْ نَتَّبِعِ الْهُدَى  مَعَكَ نُتَخَطَّفْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوَلَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَهُمْ حَرَمًا  آمِنًا يُجْبَى إِلَيْهِ ثَمَرَاتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رِزْقًا مِنْ لَدُنَّا  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (57) وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ  قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ (58) وَمَا  كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا  يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا  وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ (59) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنك لاتهدي من أحببت: أي هدايته كأبي طالب بأن يسلم ويحسن إسلامه.
وقالوا: أي مشركوا قريش.
إن نتبع الهدى معك: أي إن نتبعك على ما جئت به وندعوا إليه وهو الإسلام.
نتخطف من أرضنا: أي تتجرأ علينا قبائل العرب ويأخذوننا.
يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء: أي يحمل ويساق إليه ثمارت كل شيء من كل ناحية.
رزقا من لدنا: أي رزقاً لكم من عندنا يا أهل الحرم بمكة.
بطرت معيشتها: أي كفرت نعمة الله عليها فأسرفت في الذنوب وطغت في المعاصي.
يبعث في أمها رسولا: أي في أعظم مدنها. وهي العاصمة.
إلا وأهلها ظالمون: بالتكذيب للرسول والإصرار على الشرك والمعاصي.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {إِنَّكَ لا ... بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} هذه الآية نزلت في شأن (1)  أبي طالب عم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ كان النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يرغب في إسلامه لما له من سالفة في الوقوف إلى  جنب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يحيمه ويدافع عنه فلما حضرته  الوفاة زاره النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعرض عليه الشهادتين  فكان يقول له: ياعم قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله يوم  القيامة وكان حوله عواده من كفار قريش، ومشايخها فكانوا ينهونه عن ذلك حتى  قالوا له: أترغب عن دين آبائك؟ أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب أبيك حتى قال هو  على ملة عبد المطلب ومات. فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لأستغفرن لك مالم أُنْهَ عن ذلك فنهاه الله فلم يستغفر له بعد ونزلت هذه  الآية كالعزاء له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال تعالى: {إِنَّكَ لا  تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ} هدايته يا نبينا {وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ} هدايته لعلمه أنه يطلب الهداية ولا يرغب عنها كما رغب عنها أبو  طالب وأبو لهب وغيرهما،{وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} أي بالذين سبق  في علمه تعالى أنهم يهتدون.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنْ نَتَّبِعِ الْهُدَى مَعَكَ نُتَخَطَّفْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا}  هذا اعتذار اعتذر به بعض رجالات (1) قريش فقالوا نحن نعرف أن ما جئت به حق  ولكننا نخشى إن آمنا بك واتبعناك يتألب علينا العرب ويرموننا عن قوس واحد  ونصبح نتخطف من قبل المغيرين كما هو حاصل لغيرنا، وبذلك نحرم هذا الأمن  والرخاء وتسوء أحوالنا، لهذا نعتذر عن متابعتك فيما جئت به وأنت تدعوا إليه  من الكفر بآلهتنا وهدمها والتخلي عنها. فقال تعالى في الرد على هذا  الاعتذار الساقط البارد {أَوَلَمْ نُمَكِّنْ (2) لَهُمْ حَرَماً آمِناً  يُجْبَى (3) إِلَيْهِ ثَمَرَاتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رِزْقاً مِنْ لَدُنَّا} أي لم  يوطئ لهم أرض بلد حرمناه فلا يسفك فيه دم، ولا يصاد فيه صيد، ولا يؤخذ فيه  أحد بجريرة، أليس هذا كافياً في أن يعلموا أن الذي جعل لهم حرما آمنا قادر  على أن يؤمنهم إذا آمنوا وأسلموا، ومن باب أولى. {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ  لا يَعْلَمُونَ (4) } فهذه علة إصرارهم على الشرك والكفر. إنها الجهل بالله  تعالى وعظمته وعلمه وحكمته. ومعنى يجبى أو تجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء أي يحمل  إليه ويساق من أنحاء البلاد ثمرات كل شيء من أنواع الأرزاق وكان ذلك رزقا  منه تعالى لأهل الحرم. أفلا يشكرون.
وقوله تعالى: {وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ} أي وكثيرا من أهل القرى  أهلكناهم {بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا (5) } لما بطروا عيشهم فلم يشكروا نعمة  الله عليهم فأسرفوا في الظلم والمعاصي فأهلكناهم {فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ}  أي ديارهم {لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً} (6) كديار عاد  وثمود والمؤتفكات. {وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ} لها، فلم نورثها غيرهم  وتركناها خاوية خالية لم تسكن. أما يذكرون هذا فيعلموا بذلك قدرتنا فيتقوا  فينا ويتوكلوا علينا ويؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويستقيموا على منهج الحق الذي جئت يا  رسولنا به.
وقوله: {وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ} يا أيها الرسول {مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى} أي أهل  المدن والحواضر {حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولاً} كما بعثك في أم  القرى مكة {يَتْلُو (7) عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا} أي لم يكن 
من سنة الله تعالى هذا بل لا يهلك أمة حتى يبعث في أم بلادها رسولاً يتلو  عليهم آيات الله المبينة للحق من الباطل والخير من الشر وجزاء ذلك وقوله  تعالى: {وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا (7)  ظَالِمُونَ} أي ولم يكن من سنة الله تعالى في عباده أن يهلك القرى إلا بعد  ظلم أهلها.
فللإهلاك شرطان:
الأول: أن يبعث الرسول يتلو آياته فيكذب ويكفر به وبما جاء به.
الثاني: أن يظلم أهل القرى ويعتدوا وذلك بإظهار الباطل والمنكر وإشاعة الشر  والفساد في البلاد وهذا من عدل الله تعالى ورحمته بعباده إنه لأرحم بهم من  أنفسهم، وكيف ومن أسمائه وصفاته الرحمن الرحيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير مبدأ لا هادي إلا الله. الهداية المنفية هي إنارة قلب العبد  وتوفيق العبد للإيمان وعمل الصالحات، وترك الشرك والمعاصي. والهداية  المثبة، يقول الله تعالى وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم. تلك هداية الدعوة  والوعظ والإرشاد، ومنه {وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ} أي يدعوهم إلى الهدى.
2- مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته فيما ألقاه في قلوب العرب المشركين  الجاهليين من تعظيم الحرم وأهله ليهيء بذلك لسكان حرمه أمنا وعيشاً كما  قال تعالى {فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ  مِنْ جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ} قريش (2-4) .
3- من رحمة الله وعدله أن لا يهلك أمة من الأمم إلا إذا توفر لهلاكها شرطان:
1- أن يبعث فيهم رسولا يتلو عليهم آيات الله تحمل الهدى والنور.
2- أن يظلم أهلها بالتكذيب للرسول والكفر بما جاء به والإصرار على الكفر والمعاصي.
4- التاريخ يعيد نفسه كما يقولون فما اعتذر به المشركون عن قبول الإسلام  بحجة تألب العرب عليهم وتعطيل تجارتهم يعتذر به اليوم كثير من المسؤولين  فعطلوا الحدود وجاروا الغرب في فصل الدين عن الدولة وأباحوا كبائر الاثم  كالربا وشرب الخمور وترك الصلاة حتى لا يقال عنهم إنهم رجعيون متزمتون  فيمنعوهم المعونات ويحاصرونهم اقتصاديا.
__________
1- روى البخاري سبب نزول هذه الآية وأنها نزلت في أبي طالب عم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
1- من القائلين هذا القول من قريش الحارث بن عثمان بن نوفل بن عبد مناف  القرشي وكان ها القول من تعللاتهم فأجاب تعالى عما اعتل به هؤلاء فقال: (أو  لم نمكن لهم حرما آمناً..) الخ.
2- الاستفهام للإنكار عليهم أن يكون الله تعالى لم يمّكن لهم حرماً آمناً.
3- قرأ نافع تجبى بالتاء، وقرأ حفص بالياء، والجبي: الجمع، والجلب، ومنه  جباية الزكاة أي جمع أموالها، وجابية الحوض ما يجمع فيها الماء من البئر.
4- هذا الاستدراك لذكر علة تجاهلهم حماية الله تعالى لهم بتمكين الحرم لهم  فهم فيه آمنون مطعمون ألا وهي الجهل فهو علتهم الحاملة لهم على الإصرار على  الشرك.
5- بطرت: جهلت شكر معيشتها.
6 - (إلا قليلا) أي: كالمسافرين الذين يمرون بها وينزلون بها ساعا ويغادرون.
7- الجملة في محل نصب صفة لـ (رسولا) .
7- أي: إلا بعد أن ظلموا بالشرك والمعاصي بارتكاب عظائم الذنوب وكبائر الآثام، وذلك لتنزه الرب تبارك وتعالى عن الظلم.
******************************  *******
وَمَا  أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَمَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتُهَا  وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (60) أَفَمَنْ  وَعَدْنَاهُ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا فَهُوَ لَاقِيهِ كَمَنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُ مَتَاعَ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ هُوَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الْمُحْضَرِينَ  (61) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما أوتيتم من شيء: أي وما أعطاكم الله من مال أو متاع.
فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها: فهو ما تتمتعون به وتتزينون ثم يزول ويفنى.
وما عند الله خير وأبقى: أي وما عند الله من ثواب وهو الجنة خير وأبقى.
أفلا تعقلون: لأن من يؤثر القليل الفاني على الكثير الباقي لا عقل له.
وعداً حسنا: أي الجنة.
فهو لاقيه: أي مصيبه وحاصل عليه وظافر به لا محالة.
من المحضرين: أي في نار جهنم.
معنى الآيتين:
لقد سبق في هذا السياق أن المشركين اعتذروا عن الإسلام بعذر مادي بحت وهو  وجود عداوة بينهم وبين سائر العرب. يترتب عليها حروب وتعطل التجارة إلى غير  ذلك. فقوله تعالى هنا {وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ (1) مِنْ شَيْءٍ (2) فَمَتَاعُ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} وهو خطاب لهم ولكل من يؤثر الحياة الدنيا على  الآخرة فيستحل المحرمات ويعطل الأحكام ويضيع الفرائض والواجبات لتعارضها في  نظره مع جمع المال والتمتع بالحياة الدنيا. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا  أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ} أي من مال ومتاع وإن كثر {فَمَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا} أي فهو متاع الحياة الدنيا {وَزِينَتُهَا} أي تتمتعون وتتزينون  به أياماً أو أعواماً ثم ينفد ويزول، أو تموتون عنه وتتركونه {وَمَا  عِنْدَ اللهِ}
من نعيم الجنة {خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى} خير في نوعه وأبقى في مدته، فالأول رديء  وتصحبه المنغصات ويعقبه الكدر، والثاني جيد صالح خال من المنغصات والكدورات  وباق لا يبلى ولا يفنى ولا يزول ولا يموت صاحبه ويخلفه وراءه. {أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ} يا من تؤثرون الفاني على الباقي والرديء على الجيد والخبيث  على الطيب. وقوله تعالى: {أَفَمَنْ (3) وَعَدْنَاهُ وَعْداً حَسَناً} وهو  المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه المؤكد له بصالح عمله، {وَعَدْنَاهُ وَعْداً  حَسَناً} وهو الجنة دار السلام {فَهُوَ (4) لاقِيهِ} أي لاق موعده بإذن  الله بمجرد أن يلفظ أنفاسه وتعرج إلى السماء روحه. {كَمَنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُ  مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} فهو يأكل ويشرب وينكح كالبهائم {ثُمَّ هُوَ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الْمُحْضَرِينَ} في جهنم في دار العذاب والهوان،  والجواب: لا يستويان أبداً وشتان ما بينهما، فالأول وهو المؤمن الصالح  الموعود بدار السلام لا يقارن بالكافر المتهالك على الدنيا ثم يتركها فجأة  ويجد نفسه مع أهل الكفر والإجرام في عذاب وهون لا يفارقه ولا يخرج منه  أبداً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- فائدة العقل أن يعقل صاحبه دون ما يضره، ويبعثه على ما ينفعه فإن لم  يعقله دون ما يضره ولم يبعثه على ما ينفعه فلا وجود له، ووجوده كعدمه.
2- بيان فضل الآخرة على الدنيا.
3- وعد الله للمؤمن بالجنة خير مما يؤتاه من مال ومتاع وزينة في الحياة الدنيا.
__________
1 - في هذه الآية الكريمة تذكرة لقريش التي آثرت الدنيا على الآخرة فردت  الإسلام مخافة أن يؤثر على حياتها الاقتصادية والأمنية في تصورها الهابط  المتهالك وهي أيضا تذكرة لكل الذين يؤثرون الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة.
2 - (من) بيانية فقوله: (من شيء) بيان لما في قوله: (وما أوتيتم) والمتاع  ما يتمتع به زمنا ثم يزول، والزينة تطلق على ما يحسن الأجسام.
3 - الاستفهام إنكاري ينكر فيه تعالى التسوية فضلا عن المفاضلة بين مؤمن  وعده ربه النعيم المقيم في الآخرة وكافر متعه اليوم بمتع زائلة فانية عما  قريب تنتهي وتزول ويؤول أمره إلى دار الشقاء والعذاب الأبدي وهي دار  البوار.
4 - جملة (فهو لاقيه) معترضة بين طرفي المقابلة في المفاضلة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (8)  
الحلقة (663)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 90الى صــــ 94)

**وَيَوْمَ  يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ  تَزْعُمُونَ (62) قَالَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ رَبَّنَا  هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَغْوَيْنَا أَغْوَيْنَاهُمْ كَمَا غَوَيْنَا  تَبَرَّأْنَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كَانُوا إِيَّانَا يَعْبُدُونَ (63) وَقِيلَ  ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ فَدَعَوْهُمْ فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ وَرَأَوُا  الْعَذَابَ لَوْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَهْتَدُونَ (64) وَيَوْمَ  يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (65) فَعَمِيَتْ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَنْبَاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَهُمْ لَا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ (66)  فَأَمَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَعَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُفْلِحِينَ (67)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ويوم يناديهم: أي الرب سبحانه وتعالى.
كنتم تزعمون: أي أنهم شركاء لي فعبدتموهم معي.
حق عليهم القول: أي بالعذاب في النار وهم أئمة الضلال.
أغويناهم: أي فغووا ولم نكرههم على الغي.
تبرأنا إليك: أي منهم ما كانوا يعبدوننا بل كانوا يعبدون أهواءهم.
وقيل ادعوا شركاءكم: نادوهم ليخلصوكم مما أنتم فيه.
لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون: أي لما رأوا العذاب ودّوا لو أنهم كانوا في الدنيا من المهتدين.
ويوم يناديهم: أي الله تبارك وتعالى.
فعميت عليهم الأنباء: أي فخفيت عليهم الأنباء التي يمكنهم أن يحتجوا بها.
فهم لا يتساءلون: أي انقطعوا عن الكلام.
فأما من تاب وآمن: أي آمن بالله ورسوله وتاب من الشرك.
وعمل صالحا: أدى الفرائض والواجبات.
فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين: أي الفائزين بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، وعسى  من الله تعالى لا تفيد مجرد الرجاء بل هي لتحقق الموعود به.
**معنى الآيات:**
يقول تعالى لرسوله واذكر يوم ينادي (1) ربك هؤلاء المشركين وقد ماتوا على  شركهم فيقول لهم {أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ} أي  أنهم شركائي هذا سؤال تقريع وتأنيب والتقريع والتأنيب ضرب من العذاب الروحي  الذي هو أشد من العذاب الجثماني. وقوله تعالى {قَالَ الَّذِينَ (2) حَقَّ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ} أي نطق الرؤساء من أئمة الضلال وهم الذين حق عليهم  العذاب في نار جهنم {رَبَّنَا (3) هَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَغْوَيْنَا}  {أَغويناهم} فغووا {كَمَا غَوَيْنَا (4) } أي ما أكرهناهم على  الغواية، {تَبَرَّأْنَا (5) إِلَيْكَ} أي منهم. {مَا كَانُوا إِيَّانَا  يَعْبُدُونَ} بل كانوا يعبدون أهواءهم لا غير. وقوله: {وَقِيلَ ادْعُوا  شُرَكَاءَكُمْ} يقال للمشركين تهكّما بهم واستهزاء، {ادْعُوا  شُرَكَاءَكُمْ} أي لينصروكم ويخلصوكم مما أنتم فيه من الذل والهوان.
قال تعالى: {فَدَعَوْهُمْ} بالفعل نادوا {فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ} إذ  لا يقدر واحد من الإنس أو الجن أن يقول هذا كان يعبدني، بل كل معبود يتبرأ  ممن عبده كما قالوا في الآية قبل ذي تبرأنا إليك أي منهم ما كانوا يعبدوننا  بل كانوا يعبدون أهواءهم وقوله تعالى: {وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ} بأعينهم  فاشتدت حسرتهم وودوا لو أنهم كانوا في الدنيا من المهتدين. وقوله تعالى:  {وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ} أي ربهم قائلا: {مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ} ؟ أخبرونا كيف كان موقفكم مع من أرسلنا إليكم؟ هل آمنتم  بهم واتبعتموهم أم كذبتموهم وحاربتموهم قال تعالى: {فَعَمِيَتْ (6)  عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَنْبَاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ} أي فخفيت عليهم الأخبار التي يمكنهم  أن يحتجوا بها فلم يجدوا حجة واحدة ولذا {فَهُمْ لا يَتَسَاءَلُون} أي لا  يسأل بعضهم بعضاً لأنه سقط في أيديهم وعلموا أنهم صالوا الجحيم لا محالة.  وقوله تعالى: {فَأَمَّا مَنْ تَابَ (7) } من هؤلاء المشركين اليوم من الشرك  وآمن بالله ولقائه ورسوله وعمل صالحا فأدى الفرائض والواجبات {فَعَسَى  أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُفْلِحِينَ} أي الفائزين بالنجاة من النار ودخول  الجنة، فهذه دعوة سخية لكل مشرك وكافر وفاسق أن يتخلى عن الباطل المتلبس به  ويؤمن الإيمان الصحيح ويعمل صالحا بأداء الفرائص فإنه ينجو من النار ويدخل  الجنة دار الأبرار فهل من تائب؟!.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التنديد بالشرك والمشركين.
2- براءة الرؤساء في الضلال من المرؤوسين.
3- التحذير من الغواية وهي الضلال، والانغماس في الذنوب والآثام.
4- خذلان المعبودين عابديهم يوم القيامة وتبرؤهم منهم.
5- باب التوبة مفتوح لكل عبد مهما كانت ذنوبه ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.
__________**
1 - بعد تقرير النبوة انتقل الكلام إلى تقرير ركني العقيدة: التوحيد  والبعث، فيوم معمول لمحذوف تقديره: اذكر يا رسولنا يوم ينادي الجبار أولئك  المحضرين في جهنم يناديهم للتوبيخ والتقريع.
2 - لم تعطف جملة: (قال الذين) بالواو أو بالفاء لأنها في صورة حوار.
3 - هذا النداء المراد به الاستعطاف والاسترحام.
4 - أي: أضللناهم كما كنا ضالين، وذلك أنهم دعوهم إلى عبادتهم فعبدوهم،  ولذا قال قتادة: هؤلاء هم الشياطين، وقيل: هم الرؤساء، والكل صحيح.
5 - (تبرأنا) أي: تبرأ الشياطين والرؤساء ممن عبدوهم أو عبدوا غير الله بدعوتهم وتزينيهم، وأنكروا أنهم كانوا يعبدونهم.
6 - خفيت الأنباء على جميع المسؤولين فسكتوا كلهم إذ لم يروا جوابا ينفع في هذا الموقف الرهيب.
7 - هذه الفاء الفصيحة كأن سائلاً قال بعد أن عرف حال المشركين في النار:  وما حال غيرهم يا ترى؟ فأجيب بأن من تاب من الشرك وعمل صالحا بأداء الفرائض  ففلاحه العظيم واجب له متأكد.**
*****************************
**وَرَبُّكَ  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ مَا كَانَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ سُبْحَانَ  اللَّهِ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (68) وَرَبُّكَ يَعْلَمُ مَا  تُكِنُّ صُدُورُهُمْ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ (69) وَهُوَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْأُولَى وَالْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُ الْحُكْمُ  وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (70)**
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد تقدم في الآيات قبل هذه التنديد بالشرك وتوبيخ المشركين وتحديهم بدعاء  شركائهم ليخلصوهم مما هم فيه من العذاب، وكان شركهم باختيارهم الخاص  وإرادتهم الحرة إذ تبرأ منهم من اختاروهم آلهة مع الله فعبدوهم معه. وفي  هذه الآية يكشف تعالى عن خطئهم في الاختيار، وذلك من وجهين: الأول أنه لا  حق لهم في الاختيار. إذ الاختيار لخالق المخلوقات فيختار منها ما يشاء  لنبوته أو طاعته أما الذي يُخْلَقُ ولا يَخْلُقُ فكيف يصح منه اختيار.  والثاني بحكم أنهم مخلوقون مربوبون لله تعالى وهم يعلمون هذا إذ لو سألهم  أحد: من خلقكم؟ لقالوا: الله؛ كان المفروض فيهم والمطلوب منهم أن يطلبوا من  الله تعالى خالقهم أن يختار لهم ما يعبدون ويبين لهم كيف يعبدون، إذ هو  مولاهم الحق ولا مولى لهم سواه أما أن يركبوا رؤوسهم ويختاروا بأنفسهم ما  يعبدون فهذا ظلم منهم كبير استوجبوا به اللوم في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة.  قال تعالى: (68) {وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ} .. أي وربك يا محمد  يخلق ما يشاء ممن يريد خلقهم ويختار (1) من يشاء لما يشاء ممن يشاء من  عباده لما يشاء من كمال أو نقصان. أما عبيده فليس لهم حق الاختيار وإنما  عليهم السمع والطاعة قال تعالى: {مَا كَانَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ (2) } أي حق  الاختيار بل الذي يختاره الله هو الذي يجب أن يختاره العبد. وقد كان النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يدعو ويقول: "اللهم خرْ لي واختر لي"  وكان يعلم أصحابه دعاء الاستخارة كما يعلمهم السورة من القرآن، ويحضهم على  أن يختاروا في الأمر الواحد سبع مرات. وقوله تعالى: {سُبْحَانَ اللهِ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} نزه تعالى نفسه عن شرك المشركين وباطل  المبطلين وقوله {وَرَبُّكَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ صُدُورُهُمْ وَمَا  يُعْلِنُونَ} وهذا برهان أن الخيرة له (3) وليس لغيره إذ الذي يعلم الظواهر  والبواطن والبدايات والنهايات قبل البدء والمنتهى صاحب هذا العلم هو الذي  يختار. أما الذي لا يعلم ما يكنه أخوه في صدره بل ولا ما يظهره آخر إلى  جنبه أي لا يعلم عاقبته فكيف يصح منه الاختيار أو تكون له خيرة في شيء.  وفوق ذلك أنه سبحانه وتعالى {وَهُوَ اللهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ} أي  المعبود الذي لا معبود بحق سواه الذي له الحمد في الدنيا إذ كل ما في  الدنيا هو خلقه وفضله وإنعامه، وله الحمد في الآخرة، يحمده أهل الجنة إذ  قالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن بل الحياة الدنيا كالآخرة. تختم  بالحمد لله. قال تعالى {وقضي بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين}  {وَلَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} أي وله الحكم والقضاء في الدنيا  والآخرة {وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} فكما أن الحكم خاص به فكذلك الرجوع  إليه، ويوم يرجعون إليه يحكم بينهم بحكمه وهو العزيز العليم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير مبدأ "ليس من حق العبد أن يختار إلا ما اختاره الله له".
2- تعين طلب الاختيار في الأمر كله من الله تعالى بقول العبد "اللهم خر لي واختر لي".
3- تأكيد سنة الاستخارة وهي إذا همّ العبد بالأمر يصلي ركعتين في وقت لا  تكره فيه صلاة النافلة، ثم يدعو بدعاء الاستخارة كما ورد في الصحيح وهو  "اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك  تقدر ولا أقدر، وتعلم ولا أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا  الأمر خير لي في ديني ودنياي وفي عاجل أمري وآجله فاقدره لي ويسره لي، ثم  بارك لي فيه، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر لي في ديني ودنياي وفي  عاجل أمري وآجله فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه، واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم رضني  به". ويسمي حاجته التي هم بها من سفر أو زواج أو بناء أو تجارة أو غراسة.
4- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد.
5- وجوب حمد الله وشكره على كل حال وذلك لتجدد النعمة في كل آن.
__________**
1 - قيل نزلت رداً على الوليد بن المغيرة حين قال: لولا نزل هذا القرآن على  رجل من القريتين عظيم. كما هي ردّ على اختيارهم الشركاء ليشفعوا لهم يوم  القيامة.
2 - جائز أن يكون (ما) موصولاً مفعولا به لفعل: يختار، والعائد محذوف أي:  ويختار الذي لهم فيه خير، كما أن الخلق من خصائصه، إذ قال (وربك يخلق ما  يشاء) فكذلك الاختيار له دون غيره، وجائر أن يكون الوقف التام على (ويختار)  ، وجملة (ما كان لهم الخيرة) مستأنفة لغرض تأكيد القصر على الله تعالى هو  الخالق وحده وهو الذي يختار وحده وليس لأحد من الخلقِ الخلقُ والاختيار.
3 - الخيرة: اسم مصدر الاختيار كالطيرة اسم مصدر التطير ولا نظير لهذه الصيغة في الأسماء (والطيرة والخيرة) .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (9)  
الحلقة (664)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 94الى صــــ 100)

**قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِضِيَاءٍ  أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ (71) قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ  غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفَلَا  تُبْصِرُونَ (72) وَمِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ  لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ (73) وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ  الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ (74) وَنَزَعْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ  شَهِيدًا فَقُلْنَا هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ فَعَلِمُوا أَنَّ الْحَقَّ  لِلَّهِ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (75)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أرأيتم: أي أخبروني
سرمداً: أي دائما، ليلاً واحداً متصلاً لا يعقبه نهار.
بضياء: أي ضوء كضوء النهار.
بليل تسكنون فيه: أي تنامون فتسكن جوارحكم فتستريح من تعب الحياة.
لتسكنوا فيه: أي في الليل.
ولتبتغوا من فضله: أي تطلبوا الرزق من فضل الله في النهار.
ولعلكم تشكرون: أي كي تشكروا ربكم بطاعته كالصلاة والصيام والصدقة.
ونزعنا من كل أمة شهيداًَ: أي أحضرنا من كل أمة من يشهد عليها وهو نبيها عليه السلام.
فقلنا هاتوا برهانكم: أي حججكم على صحة الشرك الذي أنذرتكم رسلنا عواقبه فما قبلتم النذارة ولا البشارة.
فعلموا أن الحق لله: أي تبين أن العبادة والدين الحق لله لا لسواه.
وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون: أي وغاب عنهم ما كانوا يكذبونه من الأقوال الباطلة التي كانوا يردون بها على الرسل عليهم السلام.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد وهو حول أنداد لله  تعالى من مخلوقاته فقال تعالى لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، قل لهؤلاء المشركين الذين جعلوا لله أنداداً وهو 
خالقهم ورازقهم ومدبر أمر حياتهم {أَرَأَيْتُمْ (1) } أي أخبروني {إِنْ  جَعَلَ اللهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَداً} أي (2) دائما ليلاً واحداً  متصلا لا يعقبه نهارٌ {إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ} أخبروني هل هناك {إِلَهٌ  غَيْرُ اللهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِضِيَاءٍ (3) } كضياء النهار، والجواب: لا أحد  وإذاً فكيف تشركون به أصناما. {أَفَلا تَسْمَعُونَ} ما يقال لكم. وقل لهم  أيضاً {أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَداًً}  أي دائماً متصلاً لا يخلفه ليل أبداً {إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ} إلى  انقراض هذا الكون وانتهاء هذه الحياة وقيام الناس لربهم من قبورهم يوم  القيامة {مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللهِ} أي أيُّ إله غير الله {يَأْتِيكُمْ  بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ} فتخلدون إلى الراحة بالنوم والسكون وعدم  الحركة فيه، وإذا قلتم لا أحد يأتينا بليل نسكن فيه إذاً فما لكم لا تبصرون  هذه الآيات ولا تسمعون ما تحمله من الأدلة والحجج القواطع القاضية بأنه لا  إله إلا الله، ولا معبود بحق سواه. وقوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ (4)  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ} إذ ليس واجبا عليه ذلك وإنما هو فضل  منه ورحمة فالليل تسكنون فيه والنهار تتحركون فتبتغون رزقكم من فضل الله،  وبذلك تهيّؤون للشكر إذا أكلتم أو شربتم أو ركبتم أو نزلتم قلتم الحمد لله،  والحمد لله رأس الشكر، كما أن الليل والنهار ظرف للعبادة التي هي الشكر،  فالعبادات لا تقع إلا في الليل والنهار، فالصيام في النهار والقيام بالليل  والصلاة والصدقات فيهما. وقوله تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ} أي اذكر يا  رسولنا لهم تنبيها وتعليماً يوم يناديهم الرب تبارك وتعالى فيقول لهم:  {أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ} أنهم شركاء لي  فعبدتموهم، وهل يرجى أن يجيبوا لا، لا، وإنما هذا السؤال ونظائره هو سؤال  تبكيت وتأنيب وتوبيخ وهو نوع من العذاب النفسي الذي هو أشد من العذاب  الجسمي. وقوله تعالى: {وَنَزَعْنَا (5) مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيداً} أي  واذكر لهم هذا الموقف من مواقف القيامة الصعبة {وَنَزَعْنَا} أي أحضرنا  {مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيداً} يشهد عليها وهو 
نبيها، ويشهد الرسول أنه بلغ ونصح وأنذر، ويقال لهم: {هَاتُوا (6)  بُرْهَانَكُمْ} على صحة ما كنتم تعبدون وتدعون. قال تعالى: {فَعَلِمُوا  أَنَّ الْحَقَّ لِلَّهِ} أي تبين لهم أن الحق لله أي أن الدين الحق لله فهو  المستحق لتأليه المؤلهين وطاعة المطيعين وقربات المتقربين لا إله غيره ولا  رب سواه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إشارة علمية إلى أن السماع يكون مع السكون وقلة الضجيج، وأن الإبصار يكون مع الضوء، ولا يتم مع
الظلام بحال من الأحوال.
2- البرهنة القوية على وجوب توحيد الله إذ لا رب يدبر الكون سواه.
3- كون النهار والليل ظرفان للسكون وطلب العيش هما من رحمة الله تعالى أمر  يقتضي شكر الله تعالى بحمده والاعتراف بنعمته وطاعته بصرف النعمة فيما  يرضيه ولا يسخطه.
4- بيان أهوال القيامة، بذكر بعض المواقف الصعبة فيها.
5- إذا كان يوم القيامة بطل كل كذب وقول ولم يبق إلا قول الحق والصدق.
__________**
1 - حقق الهمزة من (أرأيتم) حفص، وخففها ورش فقلبها ألفاً تخفيفاً (أرايتم) .
2 - (سرمداً) أي: دائماً. قال طرفة بن العبد:
لعمرك ما أمري عليّ بغمّة
نهاري ولا ليلي عليّ بسرمد
3 - أي: بنهار تبصرون فيه معايشكم ويصلح فيه ثماركم ونباتاتكم.
4 - فيه تصريح بأن الليل بما يحصل فيه من سكون وراحة للأبدان والعقول من  الهم والتفكير، والنهار بما يحصل فيه من عمل ونشاط للكسب وتحصيل الزرق نعمة  الله على العباد اقتضتها رحمته بهم فله الحمد وله المنة.
5 - أعيد هذا الموقف مرة أخرى ليذكر فيه حالاً لم تذكر في الأول وهي: إشهاد  الأنبياء على أممهم، وفي هذا تقرير للنبوة المحمدية إذ هذه الآية كآية  (وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيداً) .
6 - (هاتوا) أحضروا، والأمر مستعمل هنا للتعجيز إذ هم عاجزون عن الإتيان  بأدنى حجة عن صحة شركهم وكفرهم بلقاء ربهم، فعاب عليهم ما كانوا يكذبونه من  الادعاءات الفارغة من أن أصنامهم تشفع لهم.**
******************************  **
**إِنَّ  قَارُونَ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ  الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي  الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا  يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ (76) وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ  الْآخِرَةَ وَلَا تَنْسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَأَحْسِنْ كَمَا  أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ وَلَا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (77) قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى  عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ  جَمْعًا وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (78)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن قارون كان من قوم موسى: أي ابن عم موسى عليه السلام.
فبغى عليهم: أي ظلمهم واستطال عليهم.
ما إن مفاتيحه لتنوء بالعصبة: أي أعطاه الله من المال ما يثقل عن الجماعة حمل مفاتح خزائنه.
لا تفرح إن الله لا يحب الفرحين: أي لا تفرح فرح البطر والأشر.
وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة: أي اطلب في المال الذي أوتيته الدار الآخرة بفعل الخيرات.
على علم عندي: أي لعلم الله تعالى بأني أهل لذلك.
وأكثر جمعا: أي للمال.
ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون: أي لعلم الله تعالى بهم فيدخلون النار بدون حساب.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية (1) قصص قارون الباغي، وهو قارون ابن يصهر بن قاهَثْ بن لاوى بن  يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليه السلام. فهو ابن عم موسى بن عمران وابن  خالته أيضاً وكان يلقب المنور لحسن صورته، ونافق كما نافق السامري المطرود.  قال تعالى في ذكر خبره {إِنَّ قَارُونَ (2) كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى} أي  إسرائيلي ابن عم موسى بن عمران الرسول. {فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ} أي على بني  إسرائيل أي ظلمهم وطغى عليهم، ولعل فرعون كان قد أسند إليه إمارة على بني  إسرائيل فأطغته وملك أموالاً كثيرة ففرته وألهته. وقوله تعالى:  {وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ (3)  بِالْعُصْبَةِ (4) أُولِي الْقُوَّةِ} . وهذا الخبر الإلهي دليل على ما كان  للطاغية 
قارون من أموال بحيث أن المفاتح تثقل كاهل العصبة أي الجماعة من الرجال لو  حملوها كلها وذلك لثقلها. وقوله تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ} أي من  بني إسرائيل واعظين له مذكرين {لا تَفْرَحْ} أي بأموالك فرح الأشر البطر.  {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ} أي الأشرين البطرين الذين يختالون  ويتفاخرون ويتكبرون. {وَابْتَغِ} اطلب {فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللهُ} من أموال  {الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ} بأن تصدَّقْ منها وأنفقْ في سبيل الله كبناء مسجد أو  مدرسة أو ميتم أو ملجأ إلى غير ذلك من أوجه البر والإحسان. {وَلا تَنْسَ  نَصِيبَكَ (5) مِنَ الدُّنْيَا} فكل واشرب والبس واركب واسكن ولكن في غير  إسراف ولا مخيلة، {وَأَحْسِنْ} عبادة الله تعالى وطاعته وأحسن إلى عباده  بالقول والعمل {كَمَا أَحْسَنَ} أي الله تعالى إليك {وَلا تَبْغِ  الْفَسَادَ فِي (6) الْأَرْضِ} بترك الفرائض وارتكاب المحرمات. {إِنَّ  اللهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ} ومن لم يحبه الله أبغضه ومن أبغضه عذبه  في الدنيا والآخرة فبعد هذه الموعظة من قومه الصالحين أهل العلم والبصيرة  ردّ هذا الطاغية قارون بما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله في الآية (78) {قَالَ  إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي} أي لا تهددوني ولا تخوفوني  بسلب مالي عني إن أنا لم أحْسن فإن هذا المال قد {أُوتِيتُهُ} أي آتانيه  الله على علم منه (7) بأني أهل له ولذا أعطاني وزاد عطائي وأكثره قال تعالى  في الردّ عليه في زعمه هذا {أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ} أي أيقول ما يقول من الزعم  الكاذب ولم {يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنَ  الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً} ، كعاد  وثمود وقوم إبراهيم فلو كان كثرة المال دليلا على حب الله ورضاه عن أهله،  ما أهلك عاداً وثمود وقوم نوح من قبل وكانوا أشد قوة وأكثر مالا ورجالاً  وقوله تعالى: {وَلا يُسْأَلُ (8) عَنْ ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ} أي إذا  أكثر العبد من الإجرام بالشرك والمعاصي حق عليه كلمة العذاب وآن أوان عذابه  لا يسأل عن ذنوبه بل يؤخذ فجأة كما أن هؤلاء المجرمين سيدخلون النار بغير  حساب فلا يسألون ولا يحاسبون. قال تعالى: {يُعْرَفُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ  بِسِيمَاهُمْ (9) فَيُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّوَاصِي وَالْأَقْدَامِ} أي ويرمون في  جهنم ويقال لهم: {هَذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ الَّتِي يُكَذِّبُ بِهَا  الْمُجْرِمُونَ} (10) .
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- المال والمنصب العالي عرضة لإفساد المرء إلا من رحم الله عز وجل وقليل ما هم.
2- حرمة الفرح بالمال والإمارة إذا كان الفرح فرح بطر وفخر واعتزاز وكبر وخيلاء.
3- من فضل الله على الأمة أن يوجد فيها عالمون ينصحون ويرشدون ويوجهون.
4- من الحزم للمرء أن يطلب من المال والجاه والمنصب أعلى الدرجات في الجنة.
5- حلّية الأكل من الطيب والشرب من الطيب واللبس والركوب والسكن من غير إسراف ولا خيلاء ولا كبر.
6- العافية والمال وعز السلطان يصاب صاحبها بالاغترار إلا من رحم الله.
__________**
1 - هذا استئناف ابتدائي لذكر قصة لها مغزاها ونتائجها من الموعظة والذكرى.
2 - ومغزى هذا القصص أولا: تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ مثل هذا لا يقصه غير  من يوحى إليه بحال. ثانيا: تضمن القصص الرد على المعجبين بالمال ومتاع  الحياة الدنيا وبيان نهايتهم المؤلمة، وثالثا: عرض مشابه لموقف أصحاب  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مع أغنياء مكة وهم يتطاولون عليهم  بالمال والجاه. كما كان قارون مع ضعفة بني إسرائيل وفي ذلك عظة للمؤمنين  وذكرى للكافرين.
3 - (ما عن مفاتحه) الأكثرون على أن (ما) موصول، وصلتها جملة: (إن مفاتيحه)  وأنكر بعض أن تبتدئ الصلة بحرف إنّ فقالوا: (ما) موصوفة وما بعدها في محل  الصفة، والمفاتيح: جمع مفتاح بكسر الميم: اسم آلة الفتح.
4 - (تنوء) من ناء بالشيء ينوء ثقل عليه، والباء: في (بالعصبة) للمصاحبة، وليست للسببية، إذ هي كما في قول امرؤ القيس:
وأردف أعجازا وناء بكلكل.
والعصبة الجماعة من الخمسة إلى العشرة فأكثر.
5 - أشار ابن عمر إلى هذا القول في قوله: احرث لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبداً  واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غداً. ومن تأولها بالعمل للآخرة فقط شاهده قول  الشاعر:
مما تجمع الدهر كله رداءان تلوى فيهما وحنوط
6 - الفساد في الأرض يكون بفعل المعاصي الجامعة لترك الفرائض وإتيان الكبائر.
7 - وقال ابن زيد: لعلم الله تعالى بفضلي ورضاه عني أي: إني أوتيتها باستحقاقي.
8 - أي: لا يسأل سؤال استعتاب ليتوب أما سؤال التقريع والتوبيخ فلا مانع  منه، وذلك كقوله تعالى: (ولا يستعتبون) وقوله (وما هم بمعتبين) .
9 - (سيماهم) إنهم سود الوجوه زرق العيون.
10 - المجرمون: هم الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم أي: خبّثوها بكثرة ما يرتكبون  من الجرائم كالكفر والظلم وكبائر الذنوب، كالقتل ظلماً وأكل الربا وتعاطي  الخمور والزنى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (10)  
الحلقة (665)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 101الى صــــ 105)

**فَخَرَجَ  عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا يَالَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إِنَّهُ لَذُو  حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ (79) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ  ثَوَابُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلَا يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا الصَّابِرُونَ (80) فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ فَمَا  كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ فِئَةٍ يَنْصُرُونَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُنْتَصِرِين  َ (81) وَأَصْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَمَنَّوْا مَكَانَهُ  بِالْأَمْسِ يَقُولُونَ وَيْكَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَوْلَا أَنْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا  لَخَسَفَ بِنَا وَيْكَأَنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ (82)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
في زينته: أي لباس الأعياد والحفلات الرسمية.
يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون: أي تمنوا لو أعطوا من المال والزينة ما أعطي قارون.
إنه لذو حظ عظيم: أي إنه لذو بخت ونصيب وهبه الله إياه في كتاب المقادير.
وقال الذين أوتوا العلم: أي أعطوا العلم الديني بمعرفة الله والدار الآخرة وموجبات السعادة والشقاء.
ويلكم: أي حضر ويلكم وهلاككم بتمنيكم المال وزخرف الدنيا.
ثواب الله خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحا: أي ما عند الله من جزاء للمؤمنين العاملين الصالحات وهو الجنة خير من حطام الدنيا الفاني.
ولا يلقاها إلا الصابرون: أي ولا يوفق لقول هذه الكلمة وهي ثواب الله خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحاً إلا الصابرون على الإيمان والتقوى.
فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض: أي أسخنا الأرض من تحته فساخت به وبداره وكل من كان معه فيها من أهل البغي والإجرام.
تمنوا مكانه بالأمس: أي الذين قالوا يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون فالمراد  من المكان المكانة وما عليه قارون من الإمارة والزينة والمال والجاه.
ويكأن الله يبسط: أي أعجبُ عالما أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء.
ويقدر: أي يضيّق.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصص قارون الباغي قال تعالى {فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ (1)  } أي قارون في يوم عيد أو مناسبة خرج على قومه وهم يشاهدون موكبه {فِي  زِينَتِهِ} الخاصة من الثياب والمراكب. قوله تعالى: {قَالَ الَّذِينَ  يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا} أي من قوم موسى وهم المفتونون بالدنيا  وزخرفها من أهل الغفلة عن الآخرة وما أكثرهم اليوم وقبل وبعد اليوم قالوا  ما أخبر الله به عنهم: {يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ}  تمنوا أن يكون لهم مثل الذي أوتي قارون من المال والزينة {إِنَّهُ لَذُو  حَظٍّ (2) عَظِيمٍ} أي بخت ونصيب ورزق {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْعِلْمَ} أي الشرعي (3) الديني العالمون بالدنيا والآخرة، وأسباب السعادة  والشقاء في كل منهما قالوا ما أخبر الله تعالى به عنهم في قوله:  {وَيْلَكُمْ ثَوَابُ اللهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً} ويحكم  هلكتم إن كنتم تؤثرن هذا الفاني على الباقي {ثَوَابُ اللهِ} وهو الجنة خير  من هذا الزخرف الفاني {لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً} ولازم ذلك أنه ترك  الشرك والمعاصي، وقوله تعالى: {وَلا يُلَقَّاهَا} أي (4) هذه الجملة من  الكلام: {ثَوَابُ اللهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ} بربه {وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً} في  حياته بأداء الفرائض والنوافل وترك المحرمات والرذائل أي لا يلقى هذه  الكلمة {إِلَّا الصَّابِرُونَ} من أهل الإيمان والتقوى هم الذين يلقنهم  الله إياها فيقولونها الصفاء أرواحهم وزكاة أنفسهم وقوله تعالى في الآية  (81) {فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ (5) وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ} يخبر تعالى أنه خسف  بقارون وبداره الأرض انتقاما منه لكفره ونفاقه وبغيه وكبريائه. وقوله تعالى  {فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ فِئَةٍ} أي جماعة {يَنْصُرُونَهُ مِنْ دُونِ  اللهِ} لما أراد الله خذلانه بخسف الأرض به وبداره ومن فيها من أعوانه  الظلمة والمجرمين. {وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُنْتَصِرِين  َ} أي لنفسه فنجاها  مما حل بها من الخسف في باطن الأرض التي ما زال يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم  القيامة. وقوله تعالى: {وَأَصْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَمَنَّوْا مَكَانَهُ  بِالْأَمْسِ} (6) يخبر تعالى عن الذين قالوا يوم خرج عليهم قارون في زينته  يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون يخبر تعالى عنهم أنهم لما شاهدوا الخسف الذي  حل بقارون وبدره قالوا ويكأن الله (7) يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء أي نعجب عالمين،  أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر (8) أي على من يشاء فالبسط والقبض كله  لله وبيد الله فما لنا لا نفزع إلى الله نطلب رضاه ولا نتمنى ما تمنيناه  وقد أصبح ذاهباً لا يرى بعين ولا يلمس بيدين، {لَوْلا أَنْ مَنَّ اللهُ  عَلَيْنَا لَخَسَفَ بِنَا وَيْكَأَنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ (9) }  أي نعجب أيضاً عالمين بأنه لا يفلح الكافرون كقارون وهامان أي لا يفوز  الكافرون لا بالنجاة من العذاب ولا بدخول الجنان.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن الفتنة أسرع إلى قلوب الماديين أبناء الدنيا والعياذ بالله تعالى.
2- بيان موقف أهل العلم الديني وأنهم رشَّد أي حكماء يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر.
3- بيان أن البغي يؤخذ به البغاة في الدنيا ويعذبون به في الآخرة.
4- بيان أن وجود الإيمان خير من عدمه وإن قل وأن ذا الإيمان أقر على التوبة ممن لا إيمان له.
تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوّاً  فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فَسَاداً وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (83)
مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ جَاءَ  بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلا يُجْزَى الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَّا مَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (84)
__________**
1 - لم تؤثر فيه موعظة واعظيه ولم ينتفع منها بشيء لظلمة نفسه وقساوة قلبه لما ران عليه من الذنوب فخرج مظهر الكبرياء والتحدي.
2 - الحظ: القسم الذي يعطاه المقسوم له.
3 - في الآية دليل قوي على أن الجهل بالله وشرائعه ووعده ووعيده هو سبب كل  شر وفساد في الأرض، وأن العلم بذلك هو سبيل الإصلاح في الأرض.
4 - (يلقاها) الضمير عائد على ما دل عليه قولهم: (ويلكم ثواب الله خير لمن  آمن وعمل صالحاً) وهو هذه الموعظة، ولا يلهمها وتلقى في روعه وينطق بها إلا  أهل الصبر على الطاعات وعن المعاصي فتصفو لذلك نفوسهم فيلهمون مثل هذه  الموعظة.
5 - الفاء هنا: للترتيب والتعقيب فقد خسف به يوم خروجه في زينته.
6 - أي: تمنوا منزلته بين الناس، وهي منزلة المال والترف والجاه والرفعة ومعنى: مكانه: ما كان عليه من منزلة العلو والرفعة.
7 - (ويكأن الله) قيل: ويكأن: مركبة من وي وهو اسم فعل بمعنى أعجب وكاف  الخطاب وأن الناصبة، ومعنى الكلام: أعجب يا هذا من بسط الرزق لمن شاء، قال  عنترة، والشاهد في قوله: ويك، قال:
ولقد سقا نفسي وأبرأ سُقمها
قيل الفوارس ويك عنتر أقدم.
وذهب بعض إلى أن أصل ويك: ويلك اعلم أنه كذا فحذفت اللام والفعل، فصارت ويك.
8 - أي: يضيق الرزق ولا يوسعه.
9 - أي: لولا أن من الله فعافانا مما ابتلى قارون به من المال والظلم والطغيان لحل بنا ما حل به من الخسف والخسران.**
****************************
**تِلْكَ  الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فَسَادًا وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (83) مَنْ جَاءَ  بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا  يُجْزَى الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (84)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
تلك الدار الآخرة: أي الجنة، دار الأبرار.
لا يريدون علواً في الأرض: أي بغيا ولا استطالة على الناس.
ولا فساداً: أي ولا يريدون فساداً بعمل المعاصي.
والعاقبة: أي المحمودة في الدنيا والآخرة.
للمتقين: الذين يتقون مساخط الله فلا يعتقدون ولا يقولون ولا يعملون ما لا يرضى به الله تعالى.
من جاء بالحسنة: أي يوم القيامة والحسنة: أثر طاعة الله تعالى يجزى به المؤمن.
فله خير منها: أي تضاعف له عشرة أضعاف.
ومن جاء بالسيئة: السيئة أثر معصية الله تعالى يعاقب به العبد إذا لم يعف الله تعالى عنه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد تقدم في السياق أن ثواب الله وهو الجنة خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحاً فأشار  إليه تعالى بقوله {تِلْكَ (1) الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ} التي هي الجنة آخر دار  يسكنها المتقون فلا يخرجون منها. نجعلها، هذا هو الخبر عن قوله تلك الدار  الآخرة فأخبر تعالى أنه يجعلها مأوى ومسكناً للذين لا يريدون علوّاً (2) في  الأرض ولا فساداً، لا يريدون استطالة على الناس وتعاليا وتكبراً عليهم  وبغيا، ولا فساداً بارتكاب المعاصي كالقتل والزنا والسرقة وشرب الخمر،  وقوله تعالى: {وَالْعَاقِبَةُ (3) لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} أي والعاقبة المحمودة في  الدارين لأهل الإيمان والتقوى وهم المؤمنون الذين يتقون مساخط الله عز  وجل، وذلك بفعل المأمورات واجتناب المنهيات. وقوله تعالى: {مَنْ جَاءَ} أي  يوم القيامة {بِالْحَسَنَةِ} وهي الطاعات لله ورسوله {فَلَهُ} جزاء مضاعفا  الحسنة بعشر أمثالها وقد تُضاعف إلى أكثر بشرط أن لا تكون حسنة أعطيت له من  حسنات ظالم في الدنيا فهذه لا تتضاعف. إذ تضاعف الحسنة التي باشرها، كما  لا تضاعف حسنة من همّ بحسنة ولم يعملها فإنها تكتب له حسنة ولا تضاعف لعدم  مباشرته إياها وقوله {وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ} أي يوم القيامة.  والسيئة أثر معصية الله تعالى ورسوله في نفسه {فَلا يُجْزَى} إلا مثلها أي  لا تضاعف عليه وذلك لعدالة الله تعالى ورأفته بعباده، وهو معنى قوله تعالى  {فَلا يُجْزَى الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ} من الشرك والمعاصي  {إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} أي في الدنيا إذ هي دار العمل والآخرة  دار الجزاء.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- حرمة التكبر والاستطالة على الناس، والعمل بالمعاصي، وأنه الفساد في الأرض.
2- بيان فضل الله ورحمته وعدله بين عباده بمضاعفة الحسنات وعدم مضاعفة السيئات.
3- العاقبة الحسنى وهي الجنة لأهل الإيمان والتقوى.
__________**
1 - الجملة ابتدائية وهو بدء مشوق، قرأ الفضل بن عياض هذه الآية ثم قال:  ذهبت الأماني ها هنا أي: أماني الذين يزعمون أنه لا يضر مع الإيمان شيء وأن  المؤمنين كلهم ناجون من العقاب.
2 - روى سفيان بن عيينة أن عليا بن الحسين وهو راكب مرَّ على مساكين يأكلون  كسرا لهم فسلم عليهم فدعوه إلى طعامهم فتلا هذه الآية: (تلك الدار  الآخرة..) إلى (فساداَ) ثم نزل وأكل معهم.
3 - الجملة تذييلية تقرر حقيقة أخرى وهي الإشارة بالتقوى والعاقبة المحمودة في الدارين لأهل التقوى.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القصص - (11)  
الحلقة (666)
تفسير سورة القصص مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 106الى صــــ 111)

**إِنَّ  الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لَرَادُّكَ إِلَى مَعَادٍ قُلْ رَبِّي  أَعْلَمُ مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى وَمَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (85)  وَمَا كُنْتَ تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابُ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً  مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ ظَهِيرًا لِلْكَافِرِينَ (86) وَلَا  يَصُدُّنَّكَ عَنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أُنْزِلَتْ إِلَيْكَ وَادْعُ  إِلَى رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (87) وَلَا تَدْعُ  مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ  إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (88)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن: أي الله الذي أنزل عليك القرآن وفرض عليك قراءته والعمل بما فيه وتبليغه.
لرادك إلى معاد: أي لمرجعك إلى مكة فاتحاً إذ معاد الرجل بلده الذي يعود إليه.
وما كنت ترجو: أي تأمل أن ينزل عليك القرآن ويوحى به إليك.
إلا رحمة من ربك: لكن رحمة من الله وفضل أنزله عليك.
فلا تكونن ظهيراً: أي فمن شُكر هذه النعمة ألا تكون معينا للكافرين.
ولا يصدنك: أي لا يصرفنك عن العمل بآيات الله بعد أن شرفك الله بإنزالها عليك.
وادع إلى ربك: أي ادع الناس إلى الإيمان بالله وعبادته وترك الشرك به.
ولا تدع مع الله إلهاً آخر: أي لا تعبد مع الله إلهاً آخر بدعائه والذبح والنذر له.
كل شيء هالك: أي فان.
إلا وجهه: أي إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى فلا يهلك كما يهلك ما عداه.
**معنى الآيات:**
تقدم في السياق الكريم الدعوة إلى أصول الدين الثلاثة: التوحيد، والنبوة،  والبعث والجزاء وهذه خاتمة ذلك في هذه السورة الكريمة فقال تعالى: {إِنَّ  الَّذِي (1) فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ} أي أنزله عليك وفرض عليك تلاوته  وتبليغه والعمل بما فيه، {لَرَادُّكَ} أي لمرجعك (2) {إِلَى مَعَادٍ (3) }  وهو العودة إلى مكة بعد خروجك منها واشتياقك إلى العودة إليها وإلى الجنة  بعد وفاتك لأنك دخلتها ليلة عُرج بك إلى السماء وفي هذا تقرير لنبوته  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالوحي إليه، وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ رَبِّي  أَعْلَمُ مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى وَمَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} فإنه  تعليم له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بما يرد به على المشركين الذين  اتهموه بأنه ضال في دعوته وخروجه عن دين آبائه وأجداده علَّمه أن يقول لهم  ربي أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى وهو أنا، رسول الله، ومن هو في ضلال مبين وهو أنتم  أيها المشركون. وقوله {وَمَا كُنْتَ تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْكَ  الْكِتَابُ} أي وما كنت يا محمد تأمل أن ينزل عليك القرآن، وذلك قبل بعثته  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وقوله {إِلَّا رَحْمَةً مِنْ (4)  رَبِّكَ} أي لكن رحمة ربك عليك اقتضت إنزاله عليك لتكون رسول الله  للعالمين، وهي نعمة كبيرة وإفضال عظيم فاشكره بما يلي:
(1) {فَلا تَكُونَنَّ ظَهِيراً لِلْكَافِرِينَ} أي عوناً لهم بحال من الأحوال.
(2) {وَلا يَصُدُّنَّكَ عَنْ آيَاتِ اللهِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أُنْزِلَتْ إِلَيْكَ} فتترك تلاوتها وإبلاغها والعمل بها.
وفي هذا تقرير للنبوة المحمدية.
(3) {وَادْعُ إِلَى رَبِّكَ} ادع الناس إلى توحيد ربك والعمل بشرعه.
(4) {وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} أي فتتبرّأ منهم ولا ترضى بشركهم وادعهم إلى خلافه وهو التوحيد.
(5) {وَلا تَدْعُ مَعَ اللهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ} أي لا تعبد مع الله إلهاً آخر  لا بالدعاء ولا بالنذر والذبح ولا بتقديم أي قربان أو طاعة لغير الله  سبحانه وتعالى، وفي هذا تقرير للتوحيد وقوله {لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ} تقرير  للتوحيد بإبطال أن يكون هناك إله مع الله.
وقوله {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ (5) } يخبر تعالى أن كل عمل  لا يراد به وجه الله فهو باطل ذاهب بلا مثوبة عليه. كما أن كل شيء سوى الله  عز وجل فانٍ ولم يبق إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى كقوله {كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا  فَانٍ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالْأِكْرَامِ} و {لَهُ  الْحُكْمُ} أي القضاء العادل بين عباده وقوله {وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} أي  بعد الموت للحساب والجزاء يوم بعثكم وحشركم إليه عز وجل، وفي هذا تقرير  للبعث والجزاء. والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- معجزة القرآن في وقوع الغيب بعد الإخبار به وذلك حيث عاد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى مكة بعد الخروج منها.
2- مشروعية الملاينة في الجدال والمناظرة أثناء الدعوة باستعمال أسلوب التشكيك.
3- حرمة معاونة الكفار ومناصرتهم لا سيما ضد المؤمنين.
4- وجوب الثبات والصبر على الدعوة حتى نجاحها ببلوغها الناس واستجابتهم لها.
5- تقرير التوحيد والبعث والنبوة المحمدية.
6- فناء كل شيء إلا الله تعالى إلا ما ورد الدليل بعدم فنائه وعُدَّ منه ثمانية نظّمها بعضهم بقوله:
هي العرش والكرسي نار وجنة
وعجب وأرواح كذا اللوح والقلم
__________**
1 - ختمت هذه السورة المكية بخاتمة نزلت بالمدينة، وهي بشرى له صلى لله  عليه وسلم بأن مرّدهُ إلى مكة فاتحاً قاهراً غالباً وحقق الله تعالى له ذلك  فبعد ثمان سنوات من هجرته ظهر مصداق هذه البشرى.
2 - مرجعك: اسم فاعل من أرجعه الرباعي فهو مرجع له.
3 - وفسر المعاد بالجنة لأنه دخلها ليلة المعراج، وأخرج منها وبقيت نفسه ملتصقة بها فبشر بأن الله تعالى سيرده إليها.
4 - الاستثناء منقطع لذا فسر بلكن.
5- قال مجاهد: معناه إلا هو، وقال سفيان، وأبو العالية: إلا ما أريد به وجهه أي: ما يفعل من الطاعات لأجله، كما قال الشاعر:
استغفر الله ذنباً لست مُحصيه
ربّ العباد إليه الوجه والعمل**
******************************  ******
**سورة العنكبوت
مكية (1)
وآياتها تسع وستون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ**
**الم  (1) أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا  يُفْتَنُونَ (2) وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ  (3) أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ يَسْبِقُونَا  سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (4) مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللهِ فَإِنَّ  أَجَلَ اللهِ لَآتٍ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (5) وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ  فَإِنَّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ إِنَّ اللهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ  (6) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُكَفِّرَنَّ  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَحْسَنَ الَّذِي كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (7)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الم: هذه أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب الم وتقرأ ألف لام ميم.
وهم لا يفتنون: أي لا يختبرون بما يتبين به حقيقة إيمانهم من التكاليف ومنها الصبر على الأذى.
ولقد فتنا الذين من قبلهم: أي اختبرنا من قبلهم إذ هي سنة جارية في الناس.
فليعلمن الذين صدقوا: أي في إيمانهم، وليعلمن الذين كذبوا فيه بما يظهر من أعمالهم.
أن يسبقونا: أي يفوتونا فلا ننتقم منهم.
ساء ما يحكمون: أي بئس الحكم هذا الذي يحكمون به، وهو حسبانهم أنهم يفوتون الله تعالى ولم يقدر على الانتقام منهم.
من كان يرجوا لقاء الله: أي من كان يؤمن بلقاء الله وينتظر وقوعه فليعلم أن أجله لآت فليستعد له بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
ومن جاهد: أي بذل الجهد في حرب الكفار أو النفس.
فإنما يجاهد لنفسه: أي منفعة الجهاد من الأجر عائدة على نفسه.
ولنجزينهم: أي ولنجزينهم على أعمالهم بأحسن عمل كانوا عملوه.
**معنى الآيات:**
الم: الله أعلم بمراده به وهذا هو مذهب السلف في هذه الحروف وهو تفويض  علمها إلى منزلها عز وجل وقوله {أَحَسِبَ (2) النَّاسُ} أي أظن الناس {أَنْ  يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا} فيكتفى منهم بذلك {وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ} أي لا  يختبرون بل لا بد من اختبار بالتكاليف الشاقة كالهجرة والجهاد والصلاة  والصيام والزكاة وترك الشهوات والصبر على الأذى. والآية نزلت في مثل عمار  بن ياسر وبلال وعياش فإنها عامة إذ العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب،  واللفظ عام هنا، لأن اسم الجنس إذا دخلت عليه "أل" أفادت استغراق جميع  أفراده. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ (3) مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ}  من الأمم السابقة فهي إذاً سنة ماضية في الناس لا تتخلف. وقوله تعالى  {فَليعلمن اللهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا} في إيمانهم أي يظهر ذلك (4)  ويعلمه مشاهدة بعد أن علمه قبل إخراجه إلى الوجود حيث قدر ذلك وكتبه في  كتاب المقادير وذلك بتكليفهم وقيامهم بما كلفوا به من شاق الأفعال وشاق  التروك، إذ الهجرة والجهاد والزكاة أفعال، وترك الربا والزنا والخمر تروك  {وَليعلمن الْكَاذِبِينَ} حيث ادعوا الإيمان ولما ابتلوا بالتكاليف  لم يقوموا بها، فبان بذلك عدم صدقهم وإنهم كاذبون في دعواهم أنهم مؤمنون.  وقوله تعالى: {أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ  يَسْبِقُونَا (5) } أي أظن {يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ} من الشرك والمعاصي  {أَنْ يَسْبِقُونَا} أي يفوتونا فلم نأخذهم بالعذاب. {سَاءَ مَا  يَحْكُمُونَ} به لأنفسهم أي قبح حكمهم هذا من حكم لفساده، إذ أقاموه على ظن  منهم أن الله تعالى لا يقدر عليهم وهو على كل شيء قدير وأنه لا يعلمهم وهو  بكل شيء عليم. وقوله تعالى: {مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ (6) اللهِ  فَإِنَّ أَجَلَ اللهِ لَآتٍ} أي {مَنْ كَانَ} يؤمن ويؤمل لقاء الله وذلك  يوم القيامة فليعلم أن أجل الله المضروب لذلك لآت قطعا وعليه فليستعد  للقائه بما يناسبه وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح بعد التخلي عن الشرك والعمل  الفاسد، ومن هنا دعوى المرء أنه يرجو لقاء ربه ولم يعمل صالحاً يثاب عليه،  دعوى لا تصح قال تعالى في سورة الكهف {.. فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ  رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ  أَحَداً} (110) وقوله {وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} أي هو تعالى السميع  لأقوال عباده العليم بنياتهم وأعمالهم، فدعوى الإيمان ظاهرة من العبد أو  باطنة لا قيمة لها ما لم يقم صاحبها الدليل عليها وذلك بالإيمان الجهاد  للعدو (7) الظاهر والباطن. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ فَإِنَّمَا  يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ} أي منفعة هذه العبادة عائدة على العبد نفسه أما الله  عز وجل فهو في غنى عن عمل عباده غنىً مطلقاً وهذا ما دل عليه قوله: {إِنَّ  اللهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ} الملائكة والإنس والجن وسائر  المخلوقات إذ كل ما سوى الله تعالى عالم ويجمع على عوالم وعالمين (8) .  وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَنُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ} هذا وعد من الله تعالى لمن آمن من  عباده وذلك على إيمانه وصالح عمله فعلاً وتركاً بأنه يكفر عنه سيئاته التي  عملها قبل الإسلام وبعده. ومعنى يكفّرها عنهم يغطيها ويسترها ولم يطالبهم  بها كأنهم لم يفعلوها. وقوله {وَلنجزينهم} أي على أعمالهم الصالحة  {أَحْسَنَ} أي بأحسن عمل عملوه فتكون أعظم ما تكون مضاعفة. وهذا من تكرمه  على عباده الصالحين ليجزي بالحسنة أضعافها مئات المرات.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة أن الإيمان يصدق بالأعمال أو يكذب.
2- بيان إمكان التكليف بما يشق على النفس فعله أو تركه ولكن ليس بما لا يطاق.
3- تحذير المغترين من العقوبة وإن تأخرت زمنا ما فإنها واقعة لا محالة.
4- ثمرة الجهاد عائدة على المجاهد نفسه. فلذا لا ينبغي أن يمنها على الله تعالى بأن يقول فعلت وفعلت.
5- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الوعد للذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بتكفير السيئات والجزاء الأحسن وهذا يتم يوم البعث.
__________**
1 - روي أن الآيات الأولى منها نزلت بالمدينة في شأن من كان من المسلمين بمكة، وقال علي بن أبي طال: نزلت بين مكة ومدينة.
2 - قال مجاهد وغيره: نزلت هذه الآية مسلية للمعذبين بمكة المتخلفين عن  الهجرة وهم: سلمة بن هشام، وعياش بن ربيعة، والوليد بن الوليد، وعمار بن  ياسر، وياسر أبوه وسمية أمه إذ كانت صدورهم تضيق بالعذاب وربما استنكر أن  يمكن الله الكفار من المؤمنين.
3 - روى البخاري عن خباب بن الأرت قال: (شكونا إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو متوسد بردة له في ظل الكعبة فقلنا له: ألا تستنصر  لنا؟ ألا تدعو لنا؟ فقال: قد كان من قبلكم يؤخذ الرجل فيحفر له في الأرض  فيجعل فيها فيجاء بالمنشار فيوضع على رأسه فيجعل نصفين ويمشط بأمشاط الحديد  لحمه وعظمه فما يصرفه ذلك عن دينه، والله ليتمنّ هذا الأمر حتى يسير  الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه، ولكنكم  تستعجلون" وروى ابن ماجة عن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال: قلت يا رسول الله أي  الناس أشد بلاء؟ قال: "الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل يبتلى الرجل على حسب  دينه فإن كان في دينه صلباً اشتد بلاؤه وإن كان في دينه رقة ابتلى على حسب  دينه فما يبرح البلاء بالعبد حتى يتركه يمشى على الأرض وما عليه خطيئة!! ".
4 - وفي الحديث: "من أسر سريرة ألبسه الله رداءها" أي أظهرها عليه.
5- قال ابن عباس: المراد بهم: الوليد بن المغيرة، وأبو جهل والأسود بن  العاص بن هشام وشيبة وعتبة والوليد بن عتبة وعقبة بن أبي معيط وحنظلة بن  أبي سفيان والعاص بن وائل.
6 - قال القرطبي: أجمع أهل التفسير على أن المعنى من كان يخاف الموت فليعمل عملا صالحاً فإنه لا بد أن يأتيه.
7 - المراد بجهاد العدو الظاهر الكفار والباطن النفسي.
8 - جمع ملحق بمذكر سالم نحو: الحمد لله رب العالمين.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (1)  
الحلقة (667)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 112الى صــــ 116)

وَوَصَّيْنَا  الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا  لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ  فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (8) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ فِي الصَّالِحِينَ (9) وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللَّهِ  جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ النَّاسِ كَعَذَابِ اللَّهِ وَلَئِنْ جَاءَ نَصْرٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ أَوَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ  بِأَعْلَمَ بِمَا فِي صُدُورِ الْعَالَمِينَ (10) وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ (11) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبِعُوا سَبِيلَنَا وَلْنَحْمِلْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ وَمَا هُمْ بِحَامِلِينَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ (12) وَلَيَحْمِلُنَّ أَثْقَالَهُمْ وَأَثْقَالًا  مَعَ أَثْقَالِهِمْ وَلَيُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَمَّا كَانُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ (13) 
شرح الكلمات:
ووصينا الإنسان: أي عهدنا إليه بطريق الوحي.
بوالديه حسنا: أي إيصاءً ذا حسن، وذلك ببرهما وعدم عقوقهما.
وإن جاهداك: أي بذلا الجهد في حملك على أن تشرك.
لندخلنهم في الصالحين: أي لندخلنهم مدخلهم في الجنة.
فتنة الناس: أي أذاهم له.
كعذاب الله: أي في الخوف منه فيطيعهم فينافق.
إنا كنا معكم: أي في الإيمان وإنما أكرهنا على ما قلنا بألسنتنا.
اتبعوا سبيلنا: أي ديننا وما نحن عليه.
ولنحمل خطاياكم: أي ليكن منكم اتباع لسبيلنا وليكن منا حمل لخطاياكم، فالكلام خبر وليس إنشاء.
وليحملن أثقالهم: أي أوزارهم، والأوزار الذنوب.
وأثقالاً مع أثقالهم: أي من أجل قولهم للمؤمنين اتبعوا سبيلنا.
عما كانوا يفترون: أي يكذبون.
معنى الآيات:
هذه الآيات نزلت فى شأن (1) سعد بن أبي وقاص لما أسلم قالت له أمه حمنة بنت  أبي سفيان ما هذا الدين الذي أحدثت والله لا آكل ولا أشرب حتى ترجع إلى ما  كنت عليه أو أموت فتُعيّر بذلك أبد الدهر يقال يا قاتل أمه، ثم إنها مكثت  يوماً وليلة لم تأكل ولم تشرب ولم تستظل فأصبحت وقد جهدت ثم مكثت يوما آخر  وليلة لم تأكل ولم تشرب فجاء سعد إليها وقال: يا أماه لو كانت لك مائة نفس  فخرجت نفسا نفساً ما تركت ديني فكلي إن شئت وإن شئت فلا تأكلي، فلما أيست  منه أسلمت وأكلت وشربت فأنزل الله هذه الآية {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ  بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْناً} أي عهدنا إليه بواسطة الرسل إيصاءً ذا حسن وهو  برهما بطاعتهما في المعروف وترك أذاهما ولو قل، وإيصال الخير بهما من كل ما  هو خير قولاً كان أو فعلاً. وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ} أي بذلا  جهدهما في حملك على أن تشرك بي شيئاً من الشرك أو الشركاء فلا تطعهما كما  فعل سعد بن أبي وقاص مع والدته في عدم إطاعتها. وقوله {إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ} أولاداً ووالدين {فَأنبكم بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ} وأجزيكم به فلذا قدموا طاعتي على طاعة الوالدين، فإني أنا  الذي أحاسبكم وأجزيكم بعملكم أنتم وإياهم على حد سواء. وقوله تعالى:  {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} أي بالله ورسوله {وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} التي هي  العبادات التي تعبّد الله تعالى بها عباده المؤمنين، فشرعها لهم وبينها  رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كالذكر وقراءة القرآن والصلاة  والصيام والصدقات والجهاد والحج وما إلى ذلك. هؤلاء الذين جمعوا بين  الإيمان الحق والعمل الصالح الخالي من الشرك والرياء. يقسم الله تعالى أنه  يدخلهم في مدخل الصالحين وهم الأنبياء والأولياء في الجنة دار السلام.  وقوله تعالى: {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ (2) مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللهِ} الآية  هذه نزلت في أناس كانوا بمكة وآمنوا وأعلنوا عن إيمانهم فاضطهدهم المشركون  فكانوا ينافقون فأخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله: {مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللهِ  فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللهِ} أي آذاه المشركون نافق وارتد {جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ  النَّاسِ} أي أذاهم له وتعذيبهم إياه {كَعَذَابِ اللهِ} يوم القيامة فوافق  المشركين على الكفر. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَئِنْ جَاءَ نَصْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ} أي على الإيمان وإنما كنا مكرهين  وهذه نزلت فيمن خرجوا من مكة إلى بدر مع المشركين لما انهزم المشركون  وانتصر المسلمون وأسروا قالوا {إِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ} أي على الإيمان فرد  الله تعالى دعواهم بقوله {أَوَلَيْسَ (3) اللهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِمَا فِي  صُدُورِ الْعَالَمِينَ} أي الناس. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَيعلمن اللهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  } تقرير لما سبق في  الآية قبل وليترتب عليه الجزاء على الإيمان وعلى النفاق. فعلمه تعالى  يستلزم الجزاء العادل فأهل الإيمان يجزيهم بالنعيم المقيم وأهل النفاق  يجزيهم بالعذاب المهين. أولئك في دار السلام وهؤلاء في دار البوار. وقوله  تعالى: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبِعُوا  سَبِيلَنَا} أي ديننا وما نحن عليه {وَلْنَحْمِلْ (4) خَطَايَاكُمْ} قال  رؤساء قريش لبعض المؤمنين اتركوا سبيل محمد ودينه واتبعوا سبيلنا وديننا،  وإن كان هناك بعث وجزاء كما يقول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  نحن مستعدون أن نتحمل خطاياكم ونجازى بها دونكم فأكذبهم الله تعالى بقوله:  {وَمَا هُمْ بِحَامِلِينَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ} و {إِنَّهُمْ  لَكَاذِبُونَ} في قولهم ولنحمل خطاياكم. وقال تعالى مقسما بعزته وجلاله:  {وَلَيحملن أَثْقَالَهُمْ} أي أوزارهم {وَأَثْقَالاً مَعَ  أَثْقَالِهِمْ} أي أوزاراً أي ذنوبا مع أوزارهم التي هي ذنوبهم وذلك من أجل  ما قالوا لهم. {وَلَيسألن يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَمَّا كَانُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ} أي يكذبون من أنهم يحملون خطايا المؤمنين يوم القيامة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب بر الوالدين في المعروف وعدم طاعتهما فيما هو منكر كالشرك والمعاصي.
2- بشرى المؤمنين العاملين للصالحات بإدخالهم الجنة مع النبيين والصديقين.
3- ذم النفاق وكفر المنافقين وإن ادعوا الإيمان فما هم بمؤمنين.
4- بيان ما كان عليه غلاة الكفر في مكة من العتو والطغيان.
5- تقرير مبدأ من سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها كما في الحديث الصحيح (5) .
__________
1 - روى مسلم عن سعد بن أبي وقاص أنه قال: نزلت في أربع آيات فذكر قصته  قال: قالت أم سعد: أليس الله قد أمرك بالبر؟ والله لا أطعم طعاماً ولا أشرب  شراباًَ حتى أموت أو تكفر، قال: فكانوا إذا أرادوا أن يطعموها شجروا فاها  فنزلت هذه الآية.
2 - قال الضحاك هذه الآية نزلت في ناس من المنافقين في مكة كانوا يؤمنون فإذا أوذوا رجعوا إلى الشرك.
3 - الاستفهام للتقرير فلذا يجاب ببلى.
4 - جزم الفعل (ولنحمل) على الأمر، قال الفراء والزجاج: هو في تأويل الشرط  والجزاء أي: إن تتبعوا سبيلنا نحمل خطاياكم، كما قال مدثار بن شيبان  الضمري:
تقول خليلتي لما اشتكينا ... سيدركنا بنو القرم الهجان
فقلت ادعي وادع فإن أندى ... الصوت أن ينادى داعيان
أي: إن دعوت دعوت.
5 - نص الحديث كما هو في الصحيح: "من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور  من اتبعه إلى يوم القيامة من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئا، ومن دعا إلى  ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من اتبعه إلى يوم القيامة من غير ينقص من  آثامهم شيئا" وفي الصحيح أيضا "ما قتلت نفس ظلماً إلا كان على ابن آدم  الأول كفل من دمها لأنه أول من سن القتل".
******************************  *
وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلَّا  خَمْسِينَ عَامًا فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ (14)  فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا آيَةً  لِلْعَالَمِينَ (15)
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد أرسلنا نوحاً: أي نوحا بن لَمْك بن مُتَوَشْلخْ بن إدريس من ولد شيث بن آدم، بينه وبين آدم ألف سنة.
فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما: أي فمكث فيهم يدعوهم إلى الله تعالى تسعمائة وخمسين سنة.
فأخذهم الطوفان: أي الماء الكثير الذي طاف بهم وعلاهم فأغرقهم.
وهم ظالمون: أي مشركون.
وجعلناها آية للعالمين: أي عبرة للناس يعتبرون بها فلا يشركون ولا يعصون.
معنى الآيتين:
لما ذكر تعالى ما كان يلاقيه رسوله والمؤمنون من مشركي قريش ذكر تعالى  نوحاً وإبراهيم وكلاهما قد عانى ولاقى ما لم يلاقه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصحابه ليكون ذلك تسلية لهم وتخفيفاً عنهم فقال تعالى:  {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ (1) } وقوم نوح يومئذ هم  البشرية جمعاء. إذ لم يكن غيرهم {فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ} أي مكث يدعوهم إلى  عبادة الله تعالى وتوحيده فيها وترك الأصنام الخمسة التي كانت لهم وهي ود  وسواع ويغوث ويعوق ونسر، وكان هؤلاء الخمسة رجالا صالحين فلما ماتوا بنوا  على قبورهم ووضعوا لهم تماثيل بحجة أنها تذكرهم بالله فيرغبوا في الطاعة  والعمل الصالح ثم زين لهم الشيطان عبادتهم فعبدوهم فبعث الله تعالى إليهم  نوحاً رسولا فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وترك عبادة هؤلاء {فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ  أَلْفَ (2) سَنَةٍ إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَاماً} يدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا له  {فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانْتَصِرْ} فاستجاب الله له فأنجاه  وأصحاب السفينة وهم المؤمنون وهلك في الطوفان زوجته وولده كنعان وسائر  البشر إلا نوحا ومن معه في السفينة، وكانوا قرابة الثمانين نسمة، وخلف  نوحاً ثلاثة أولا هم سام وهو أبو العرب وفارس والروم وهم الجنس السامي وحام  وهو أبو القبط والسودان والبربر ويافث وهو أبو الترك والصقالبة ويأجوج  ومأجوج، هذا معنى قوله تعالى: {فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ (3)  ظَالِمُونَ} أي لأنفسهم بالشرك. {َأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ  (4) } ومن بين ما فيها أبناؤه الثلاثة سام وحام ويافث ومنهم عمر الكون  بالبشر شرقا وغربا وشمالا وجنوباً وقوله {وَجَعَلْنَاهَا آيَةً (5)  لِلْعَالَمِينَ} أي حادثة الطوفان ومنها السفينة ومكث تلك المدة الطويلة مع  قلة المستجيبين {آيَةً} أي عبرة {لِلْعَالَمِينَ} أي للناس ليعتبروا بها  فلا يعصوا رسلهم ولا يشركون بربهم هذا إذا اعتبروا وقليل من يعتبر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إرسال الرسل لهداية الخلق.
2- بيان قلة من استجاب لنوح مع المدة الطويلة فيكون هذا تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والدعاة من بعد.
3- بيان إهلاك الله تعالى للظالمين وإنجائه المؤمنين وهي عبرة للمعتبرين.
__________
1 - روى أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه  قال: "أول نبي أرسل واختلف في سني عمره: فروي عن أنس أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: لما بعث الله نوحا إلى قومه وبعثه وهو ابن لخمسين  ومائتي سنة فلبث في قومه ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما، وبقي بعد الطوفان خمسين  ومائتي سنة فلما أتاه ملك الموت قال: يا نوح يا أكبر الأنبياء ويا طويل  العمر ويا مجاب الدعوة كيف رأيت الدنيا؟ قال مثل رجل بنى له بيتا له بابان  فدخل من واحد وخرج من الآخر".
2 - العدول عن السنة إلى العام حتى لا يحصل تكرار في لفظ السنة وهو من بلاغة الكلام.
3 - الطوفان مأخوذ من أطاف بالشيء يطيف وهو كطاف يطوف طوفاً وطوفانا قال  النحاس يقال: لكل كثير مطيف بالجميع من مطر أو قتل أو موت طوفان.
4 - في البخاري أن قتادة قال: بقيت السفينة على الجودي حتى نظرتها أوائل  هذه الأمة. وقيل: إنها دامت إلى أوائل الدولة العباسية ثم غمرتها الثلوج،  وكان الجودي الذي رست فوقه قرب (باقردي) وهي قرية من جزيرة بن عمر بالموصل  شرقي دجلة.
5 - الضمير في: (وجعلناها) عائد إلى السفينة، وما في التفسير أعم وأشمل.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (2)  
الحلقة (668)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 116الى صــــ 122)

وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (16) إِنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكًا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقًا فَابْتَغُوا عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ  (17) وَإِنْ تُكَذِّبُوا فَقَدْ كَذَّبَ أُمَمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمَا  عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ (18) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإبراهيم: أي واذكر إبراهيم على قراءة النصب لإبراهيم، وعلى قراءة الرفع: ومن المرسلين إبراهيم.
اعبدوا الله واتقوه: أي آمنوا به ووحدوه في عبادته واتقوا أن تشركوا به وتعصوه.
أوثاناً: أي أصناماً وأحجاراً وصوراً وتماثيل.
وتخلقون إفكاً: أي تختلقون الكذب فتقولون في الأصنام والأوثان آلهة وتعبدونها.
فابتغوا عند الرزق: أي اطلبوا الرزق من الله الخلاق العليم لا من الأصنام  والتماثيل المصنوعة المنحوتة بأيدي الرجال بالمعاول والفؤوس.
واعبدوه: أي بالإيمان به وتوحيده واشكروه بطاعته.
وإن تكذبوا: أي يا أهل مكة بعد هذا الذي عرضنا عليكم من الآيات والعبر فقد كذب أمم من قبلكم.
وما على الرسول: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إلا البلاغ المبين: وقد بلغ وبين فبرئت ذمته وأنتم المكذبون ستحل بكم نقمة الله.
معنى الآيات:
هذا القصص معطوف على قصص نوح لتسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين ولتذكير قريش بأنها في إصرارها على الشرك والتكذيب  للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صائرة إلى ما صار إليه المكذبون من  قبل إن لم تتب إلى الله وترجع إليه بالإيمان والطاعة وترك الشرك والمعاصي  قال تعالى: {وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ} أي (1) واذكر يا رسولنا إبراهيم خليلنا {إِذْ  قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ} البابليين ومن بينهم والده آزرْ يا قوم {اعْبُدُوا  اللهَ} أي بتوحيده في عبادته {وَاتَّقُوهُ} بترك الشرك والعصيان وإلا حلت  بكم عقوبته ونزل بكم عذابه وقوله {ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ} أي الإيمان  والتوحيد والطاعة خير لكم من الكفر والشرك والعصيان. إذ الأول يجلب الخير  والثاني يجلب الشر {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ} الخير والشر وتفرقون بينهما  وقوله عليه السلام {إِنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْثَاناً  وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكاً} يخبرهم معرفا لهم بخطئهم فيقول {إِنَّمَا  تَعْبُدُونَ (2) مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْثَاناً} أي أصناماً (3) وتماثيل  وعبادة الأصنام والأوثان عبادة باطلة لا تجلب لكم نفعا ولا تدفع عنكم ضراً.  إن الذي يجب أن يعبد الخالق الرازق الضار النافع المحيي المميت السميع  البصير. أما الأوثان فلا شيء في عبادتها إلا الضلال واتباع الهوى. وقوله  لهم {وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكاً} أي وتصنعون كذبا تختلقونه اختلاقاً عندما  تقولون في التماثيل والأصنام إنها آلهة. وقوله عليه السلام لقومه {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ لا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقاً}  يخبرهم عليه السلام معرفا لهم بحقيقة هم عنها غافلون وهي أن الذين يعبدونهم  من دون الله لا يملكون لهم رزقاً لأنهم لا يقدرون على ذلك فما الفائدة  إذاً من عبادتهم وما الحاجة الداعية إليها لولا الغفلة والجهل، ولما أبطل  لهم عبادة الأصنام أرشدهم إلى عبادة الله الواحد القهار فقال {فَابْتَغُوا  عِنْدَ اللهِ الرِّزْقَ} إن كنتم عبدتم الأصنام لذلك فإن الله هو الرزاق ذو  القوة المتين فاطلبوا عنده الرزق فإنه مالكه والقادر على إعطائه  {وَاعْبُدُوهُ} بالإيمان به وبرسوله وبتوحيده {وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ (4) }  يرزقكم ويحفظ عليكم الرزق وقوله {إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} ذكّرهم بعلة غفلتهم  ومصدر جهلهم وهي كفرهم بالبعث فأعلمهم أنهم إليه تعالى لا إلى غيره  يرجعون. إذاً فليتعرفوا إليه ويعبدوه طلبا لرضاه وإكرامهم يوم يلقونه.  وقوله تعالى {وَإِنْ تُكَذِّبُوا} أي يا أهل مكة رسولنا وتنكروا وحينا  وتكفروا بلقائنا فلستم وحدكم في ذلك {فَقَدْ كَذَّبَ أُمَمٌ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ} قوم نوح وعاد وفرعون وقوم إبراهيم وأصحاب مدين وغيرهم {وَمَا  عَلَى الرَّسُولِ (5) } أي رسولنا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  {إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ} وقد بلغكم وأنتم الآن بين خيارين لا ثالث  لهما: الأول أن تتعظوا بما أسمعناكم وأريناكم من آياتنا فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا  وتطيعوا فتكملوا وتسعدوا وإما أن (6) تبقوا على إصراركم على الشرك والكفر  العصيان فسوف يحل بكم ما حل بأمثالكم، إذ كفاركم ليسو بخير من كفار أولئكم  الذين انتقم الله منهم وأذاقهم سوء العذاب. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (18) وهي  معترضة بين الآيات التي اشتملت على قصص إبراهيم عليه السلام. وسر الاعتراض  هو وجود فرصة في سياق الكلام قد تلفت أنظار القوم وتأخذهم بقلوبهم إذ  الآيات كلها مسوقة لهدايتهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب عبادة الله وتقواه طلباً للنجاة من الخسران في الدارين.
2- بطلان عبادة غير الله عن طريق الأدلة العقلية.
3- ما عبد الناس الأوثان إلا من جهلهم وفقرهم فلذا يجب أن يعلموا أن الله  هو ربهم المستحق لعبادتهم وأن الله تعالى هو الذي يسد فقرهم ويرزقهم ومن  عداه لا يملك ذلك لهم
4- وجوب شكر الله تعالى بحمده والثناء عليه وبطاعته وصرف النعم فيما من أجله أنعم بها على عبده.
5- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتأنيب المشركين من أهل مكة.
__________
1 - ويجوز أن يكون منصوبا بـ (أنجينا) معطوفا على الهاء.
2 - إنما: ما: كافة أوثانا منصوب بـ (تعبدون) .
3 - قال أبو عبيدة: الصنم ما يتخذ من ذهب أو فضة أو نحاس والوثن ما اتخذ من حصى أو حجارة.
4 - سلك إبراهيم في دعوة قومه هذه سبيل الاستدلال بالنعم الحسية لأن  إثباتها أقرب إلى أذهان العوام، وعدى الشكر باللام لما تفيده اللام من  الاختصاص أي: الاستحقاق.
5 - القصد من هذه الجملة: (وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين) إعلام  المخاطبين بأن تكذيبهم لا يلحقه منه ما فيه نكاية به أو تشف منه، فإن كان  من خطاب الله تعالى لقريش فالمراد من الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، وإن كان من كلام إبراهيم فالمراد به إبراهيم نفسه سلك فيه مسلك  الإظهار في مقام الإضمار تنويعاً للأسلوب.
6 - أي: والثاني: أن تبقوا على إصراركم أعني الخيار الثاني بعد الأول.
******************************  **
أَوَلَمْ  يَرَوْا كَيْفَ يُبْدِئُ اللهُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ  عَلَى اللهِ يَسِيرٌ (19) قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ اللهُ يُنْشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ إِنَّ اللهَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (20) يُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْحَمُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُقْلَبُونَ (21) وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ  وَلا نَصِيرٍ (22) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآياتِ اللهِ وَلِقَائِهِ  أُولَئِكَ يَئِسُوا مِنْ رَحْمَتِي وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  (23)
شرح الكلمات:
أو لم يروا: أي ينظروا بأبصارهم فيعلموا بقلوبهم.
يبدئ الله الخلق: أي كيف يخلق المخلوق ابتداء.
ثم يعيده: أي ثم هو تعالى يعيده بعد بدئه وإفنائه يعيده لأن الإعادة أهون من البدء وقد بدأ وأفنى فهو بالضرورة قادر على الإعادة.
إن ذلك: أي أن الخلق الأول والثاني هو الإعادة.
على الله يسير: أي سهل لا صعوبة فيه، فكيف إذًا ينكر المشركون البعث.
قل سيروا في الأرض: أي قل يا رسولنا لقومك المكذبين بالبعث سيروا في الأرض  فانظروا كيف بدأ الله الخلق وأنشأه، تستدلون بذلك على قدرته على البعث  الآخر.
ثم الله ينشئ النشأة الآخرة: أي يحيي الناس بعد موتهم وهو البعث الآخر الذي أنكره الجاهلون.
وإليه تقلبون: أي ترجعون إليه لا إلى غيره أحياء كما كنتم فيحاسبكم ويجزيكم بأعمالكم، الحسنة بخير منها والسيئة بمثلها جزاء عادلا.
وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء: أي بغالبين ولا فائتين بالهروب فإن الله غالبكم.
وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير: ليس لكم من ولي يتولاكم ولا نصير ينصركم من الله تعالى.
يئسوا من رحمتي: أي من دخول الجنة لأنهم كافرون أعظم كفر وهو التكذيب بالقرآن والبعث الآخر.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير أصول الدين التوحيد والنبوة البعث وقد قررت الآيات  السابقة أصلي التوحيد والنبوة المحمدية وفي هذه الآيات تقرير الأصل الثالث  وهو البعث والجزاء في 
الدار الآخرة. قال: {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا (1) } أي أولئك المنكرون للبعث،  أيكذبون؟ ولم ينظروا كيف يبدئ الله الخلق أي خلق الإنسان، فإن ذلك دال على  إعادته متى أراد الله الخالق ذلك، ثم هو تعالى يعيده متى شاء، {إِنَّ  ذَلِكَ} أي الخلق والإعادة بعد الفناء والبلى {عَلَى اللهِ يَسِيرٌ} سهل لا  يتعذر عليه أبدا.
وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ (2) سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي قل يا رسولنا للمكذبين  بالبعث الآخر {سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ} شرقاً وغرباً {فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ} تعالى خلق تلك المخلوقات التي تشاهدونها من أرض، وسماء،  وأنهار، وأشجار، وحيوان، وإنسان، إنها كلها كانت عدما فأنشأها الله تعالى  ثم هو سيفنيها {ثُمَّ اللهُ يُنْشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ (3) } وذلك  بأن يعيد حياة الإنسان ليحاسبه على كسبه في الدنيا ويجزيه به خيراً أو  شراً، {إِنَّ اللهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ (4) قَدِيرٌ} إذاً فلا يستنكر عليه  إعادة الناس أحياء بعد نهاية هذه الحياة الدنيا ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم بما كانوا  يعملون. وقوله تعالى: {يُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْحَمُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ}  هذه فائدة وحكمة البعث الآخرة وهي المجازاة على العمل في هذه الحياة فيعذب  أهل الكفر به وبرسوله والذين لم يزكوا أنفسهم بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال  فيدخلهم في جهنم دار الشقاء والعذاب ويرحم أهل الإيمان والتقوى الذين زكوا  أنفسهم بالإيمان والصالحات. وقوله: {وَإِلَيْهِ تُقْلَبُونَ} أي إلى الله  ربكم ترجعون بعد الموت والفناء وإنشاء النشأة الآخرة وقوله {وَمَا أَنْتُمْ  بِمُعْجِزِينَ (5) } أي الله تعالى {فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ}  بل أنتم مقهورون له خاضعون لسلطانه لا يمكنكم من الهروب منه ولا الخلاص  بحال من الأحوال. وليس لكم من دونه تعالى ولي يتولاكم فيدفع عنكم العذاب  ولا نصير ينصركم فلا تُغلبون ولا تعذبون وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا بِآياتِ اللهِ} التي جاءت بها 
رسله {وَلِقَائِهِ} وهو البعث الآخر الموجب للوقوف بين يدي الله للسؤال  والحساب والجزاء هذا إن كان للعبد ما يحاسب عليه من الخير، أما إن لم يكن  له حسنات فإنه يلقى في جهنم بلا حساب ولا وزن إذ ليس له من الصالحات ما  يوزن له ويحاسب به، ولذا قال تعالى: {أولئك} أي المكذبون بآيات (6) الله  ولقائه {أُولَئِكَ يَئِسُوا مِنْ (7) رَحْمَتِي} إذ تكذيبهم بالقرآن مانع  من الإيمان والعمل الصالح وتكذيبهم بيوم القيامة مانع لهم أن يتخلوا عن  الشرك والمعاصي، أو يعملوا صالحاً من الصالحات لتكذيبهم بالجزاء، فهم  يائسون من الجنة. {وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} أي موجع وهو عذاب  النار في جهنم والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب استعمال العقل للاستدلال على الغائب بالحاضر وعلى المعدوم بالموجود.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء وذكر أدلتها التفصيلية.
3- تقرير عجز الإنسان التام وأنه لا مهرب له من الله تعالى ربه ومالكه وهي حال تستدعي الفرار إلى الله اليوم
بالإيمان والتقوى.
4- إنذار المكذبين بأنهم إن ماتوا على التكذيب بالبعث لا يدخلون الجنة بحال، وسيعذبون في نار جهنم أشد
العذاب.
__________
1 - الاستفهام للإنكار والتوبيخ لهم على عدم استعمال عقولهم إذ ينكرون  البعث وأمامهم صور منه دالة عليه فهو يبدئ الثمار فتحيا ثم تفنى ثم يعيدها  أبداً ويخلق المرء ثم يميته بعد أن يخلق منه ولداً ويخلق من الولد ولداً،  وهكذا تتكرر عملية البعث أمامهم فما لهم لا يرونها؟!
2 - هذا الأمر للإرشاد والتوجيه والنصح لو كانوا يعقلون.
3 - أظهر اسم الجلالة بعد تقديم ذكر ضميره في قوله: (كيف بدأ الخلق) ليحرك  ضمائرهم باسم الجلالة ويدفع بنفوسهم إلى التسليم بالنشأة الآخرة بعد  التسليم بالنشأة الأولى وهي بدء الخلق.
4 - الجملة تذييلية أعلن فيها عن قدرة الله الذي لا يعجزه شيء أراده: البدء كالإعادة سواء.
5 - المعجزة: هو الذي يجعل غيره عاجزاً عن فعل ما وهو هنا كناية عن الغلبة  والانقلاب، قرر بهذه الجملة عجزهم التام في الأرض التي هم يسكنونها، وحتى  في السماء لو فرض أنهم يرقونها وما هم بأهل لذلك كما قال الأعشى:
فلو كنت في جبّ ثمانين قامة
6 - المراد بآيات الله: القرآن الكريم: المشتمل على الأدلة البراهين والحجج  الدالة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته والمفصلة لأنواع عباداته.
7 - أخبر عن يأسهم بالفعل الماضي تنبيهاً على تحقيق وقوعه وإن كان المعنى أنهم سييأسون من رحمة الله التي هي الجنة لا محالة.
ورقيت أسباب السماء بسلّم.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (3)  
الحلقة (669)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 123الى صــــ 126)

فَمَا  كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا اقْتُلُوهُ أَوْ حَرِّقُوهُ  فَأَنْجَاهُ اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ  يُؤْمِنُونَ (24) وَقَالَ إِنَّمَا اتَّخَذْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  أَوْثَانًا مَوَدَّةَ بَيْنِكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا  وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
فما كان جواب قومه: أي قوم إبراهيم عليه السلام.
إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه: أي إلا قولهم اقتلوه أو حرقوه.
إن في ذلك لآيات: أي في كون النار لم تحرق الخليل ويخرج منها سالما.
لقوم يؤمنون: لأن المؤمنين هم الذين ينتفعون بالآيات لحياة قلوبهم.
أوثاناً مودة بينكم: أي اتخذتم أوثانكم آلهة تتوادون من أجل عبادتها وتتحابون لذلك.
في الحياة الدنيا: أي هذا التوادد والتحاب على الآلهة في الحياة الدنيا فقط أما الآخرة فلا.
يكفر بعضكم ببعض: أي يكفر المتبوعون بأتباعهم ويتبرأون منهم.
ويلعن بعضكم بعضاً: يلعن الأتباع القادة الذين اتبعوهم في الباطل.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في قصص (1) إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام فإنه لما أفحمهم  بالحجة وبين لهم باطلهم وكشف لهم عن جهلهم وضلالهم لجأوا كعادة الطغاة من  أهل الكفر والباطل إلى التهديد بالقوة فقالوا ما أخبر به تعالى عنهم: أي  {فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ} فما كان جوابهم أي عما سمعوا من الحجج  والبراهين على بطلان الشرك وصحة التوحيد {إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا اقْتُلُوهُ  أَوْ حَرِّقُوهُ (2) } أي إلا قولهم اقتلوا إبراهيم بالسيف ونحوه أو حرقوه  بالنار، ونفذوا جريمتهم بالفعل وأوقدوا النار وألقوه فيها، وقال الله جل  جلاله للنار {قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلاماً عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ} فكانت كما أمرت وخرج إبراهيم سالماً لم تحرق النار سوى كتافه  الذي شدّ به يداه ورجلاه. وهو ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {فَأَنْجَاهُ اللهُ  مِنَ النَّارِ} وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ  يُؤْمِنُونَ} أي في كون النار لم تحرق إبراهيم فيتخلف طبعها وتصبح برداً  وسلاماً على إبراهيم فلم تحرقه، (آيات) أي دلائل قدرة الله تعالى ورحمته  وحكمته ولكن تلك الآيات لا ينتفع بها غير المؤمنين، لأنهم أموات لا يسمعون  ولا يبصرون ولا يعقلون. أما المؤمنون فهم أحياء فينتفعون بما يسمعون  ويبصرون لأن الإيمان بمثابة 
الروح في البدن فإن وجد في القلب حيي الجسم وإن فارقه فالجسم ميت فلا العين  تبصر الأحداث ولا الأذن تسمع الآيات. وقوله: {وَقَالَ إِنَّمَا  اتَّخَذْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْثَاناً مَوَدَّةَ (3) بَيْنِكُمْ فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا (4) } هذا من جملة قول إبراهيم لقومه وهو يعظهم  ويرشدهم فأخبرهم بحقيقة يتجاهلونها وهي أنهم ما اتخذوا تلك الأوثان آلهة  يعبدونها إلا لأجل التعارف عليها والتوادد والتحاب من أجلها، فيقيمون  الأعياد لها ويجتمعون حولها فيأكلون ويشربون لا أنهم حقيقة يعتقدون أنها  آلهة وهي أحجار نحتوها بأيديهم ونصبوها تماثيل في سوح دورهم وأمام منازلهم و  {يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ} أي في الآخرة فالعكس هو الذي سيحدث لهم حيث  {يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ (5) بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً} أي يكفر  المتبوعون وهم الرؤساء بمن اتبعوهم وهم الأتباع من الدهماء وعوام الناس،  {ويلعن بعضكم بعضا} كل من الأتباع والمتبوعين يطلب بعد الآخر عنه، وعدم  الاعتراف به وذلك عند معاينة العذاب ولم تبق تلك الروابط والصلات التي كانت  لهم في هذه الحياة!! وقوله: {وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ (6) } أي ومقركم الذي  يؤويكم جميعاً فتستقرون فيه هو النار {وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ} بعد  أن أذلكم الله الذي أشركتم به أوثاناً، فجعلتموها مودة بينكم في الحياة  الدنيا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير أن الظلمة سنتهم أنهم إذا أعيتهم الحجج يلجأون إلى استعمال القوة.
2- في عدم إحراق النار دليل على أن الله تعالى قادر على إبطال السنن إذا شاء ذلك، ومن هنا تكون الكرامات
والمعجزات إذ هي خوارق للعادات.
3- بيان أن الخرافيين في اجتماعهم على البدع لم يكن ذلك عن علم بنفع البدعة وإنما لعنصر التوادد والتعارف
والتلاقي على الأكل والشرب كما قال إبراهيم لقومه {إِنَّمَا اتَّخَذْتُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْثَاناً مَوَدَّةَ بَيْنِكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا} .
__________
1 - عاد السياق الكريم إلى الحديث عن قصة إبراهيم بعد تلك الجمل الاعتراضية  التي تخللت القصة بقصد إثارة شعور قريش وتحريك ضمائرها رجاء أن تطلب  الهداية فتحصل عليها إذ هي المقصودة من سوق القصة.
2 - ثم اتفقوا على تحريقه ونفذوا ما اتفقوا عليه فألقوه في النار ونجاه الله فله الحمد وله المنة.
3 - قرأ نافع (مودةً) بالتنوين منصوباً، وقرأ حفص بدون تنوين منصوباً  مضافاً إلى الظرف، وقرأ ابن كثير وغيره (مودَّةُ) بالرفع مضاف إلى (ببينكم)  على أنه خبر إن وما: اسمها.
4- قال القرطبي: معنى الآية: جعلتم الأوثان تتحابون عليها في الحياة الدنيا.
5 - قال القرطبي: تتبرأ الأوثان من عبادها، والرؤساء من السفلة كما قال الله عز وجل: (الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين) .
6 - قيل: يحشرون في النار الرؤساء والأتباع والأوثان كقوله تعالى (إنكم وما  تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم) وقوله (وقودها الناس والحجارة) وهي الأوثان  كانت تعبد من دون الله عز وجل.
*********************
فَآمَنَ  لَهُ لُوطٌ وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (26) وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  (27)
شرح الكلمات:
فآمن له لوط: أي آمن بإبراهيم لوط وهو ابن أخيه هاران ولم يؤمن من قومه سواه.
مهاجر إلى ربي: أي إلى حيث أعبد ربي فلا أفتن في ديني.
ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب: أي هاجر لأجلنا فأكرمناه في دار هجرته فوهبنا له ذرية هم إسحاق الابن ويعقوب الحفيد.
في ذريته النبوة والكتاب: فكل الأنبياء بعده من ذريته وكل الكتب التي أنزلت بعده فهي في ذريته.
وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا: وذلك بالرزق الحسن والثناء الحسن على ألسنة كافة الناس من أهل الأديان الإلهية.
وإنه في الآخرة من الصالحين: أي هو أحدهم، فيكرم كما يكرمون بالدرجات العلا، والصالحون هم أنبياء الله ورسله وأولياؤه وصالحو عباده.
معنى الآيات:
هذا آخر قصص إبراهيم الخليل في هذا السياق الكريم فأخبر تعالى أن إبراهيم  بعد الجهاد الطويل في الدعوة إلى عبادة الرحمن الرحيم لم يؤمن له ولم  يتابعه على الحق الذي دعا إليه إلا لوط بن هاران أخيه فقال تعالى: {فَآمَنَ  لَهُ لُوطٌ وَقَالَ} أي إبراهيم {إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى (1) رَبِّي} فترك  بلاد قومه من (2) سواد العراق وارتحل إلى أرض الشام فأكرمه الله تعالى  جزاء هجرته إلى ربه عز وجل بما أخبر به في هذا السياق حيث قال:  {وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ (3) وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ  النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ} وهبه أي أعطاه ولده إسحاق بن سارة وولد إسحاق  وهو يعقوب، وجعل كافة الأنبياء من ذريته وجعل الكتاب فيهم أيضاً فالتوراة  أنزلت على موسى، والزبور على داود، والإنجيل على عيسى وهم من ذرية إبراهيم،  والقرآن الكريم أنزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو من  ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم وقول إبراهيم هو كما قال: {إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى  رَبِّي} وصف ربه بالعزة والحكمة. فقال: {إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ (4)  الْحَكِيمُ} أي الغالب القاهر {الْحَكِيمُ} الذي وضع كل شيء في موضعه،  ودلائل العزة أن أنجى إبراهيم من أيدي الظلمة الطغاة ومن مظاهر الحكمة أن  نقله من أرض لا خير فيها إلى أرض كلها خير وأكرمه فيها بما ذكره في قوله  {وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ  النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ} وقوله تعالى: {وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي  الدُّنْيَا} حيث رزقه أطيب الأرزاق في دار هجرته ورزقه الثناء الحسن من كل  أهل الأديان الإلهية كاليهودية والنصرانية، والإسلام وهو خاتم الأديان هذا  في الدنيا وأما في الآخرة فإنه من الصالحين ذوي الدرجات العلا والمنازل  العالية في مواكب النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حصيلة دعوة إبراهيم كذا سنة وأنها كانت إيمان واحد بها وهو لوط عليه السلام وفي هذا تسلية
للرسول الكريم صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لمن يهاجر إليه ويترك أهله وداره.
3- بيان ما أكرم الله تعالى به إبراهيم من خير الدنيا والآخرة جزاء صبره على دعوة الله تعالى.
__________
1 - المهاجرة: مفاعلة من الهجر الذي هو الترك لما كان ملازما له. وحرف إلى  الأصل فيه الانتهاء، وهي هنا أفادت التعليل: أي لأجل ربي إذ هو الذي أمره  بها من أجل أن يعبده في دار هجرته هو وأهله.
2 - من قرية كوثا من سواد الكوفة إلى حران ثم إلى الشام، ومعه ابن أخيه لوط  بن تارخ، وامرأته سارة، وهو أول من هاجر في سبيل الله وأول من هاجر من أمة  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في سبيل الله تعالى: عثمان بن عفان  مع زوجته رقية بنت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى أرض  الحبشة.
3 - هذه الهبة كان قبلها هبة إسماعيل إذ ولد قبل إسحاق عليهم السلام.
4 - هذه الجملة واقعة موقع التعليل لمضمون جملة (إني مهاجر إلى ربي) لأن من  كان عزيزا يعتز به جاره، ومن كان حكيماً لا يأمر بغير ما هو خير للمأمور  الممتثل لأمره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (4)  
الحلقة (670)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 126الى صــــ 131)

**وَلُوطًا  إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ  بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ (28) أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ  الرِّجَالَ وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ  الْمُنْكَرَ فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا ائْتِنَا  بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (29) قَالَ رَبِّ  انْصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولوطاً إذ قال لقومه: أي اذكر إذ قال لوط بن هاران لقومه أهل سدوم.
أئنكم لتأتون الفاحشة: أي الخصلة القبيحة وهي إتيان الذكران في أدبارهم.
ما سبقكم بها من أحد: أي لم تعرف البشرية قبل قوم لوط إتيان الذكران في أدبارهم.
وتقطعون السبيل: أي باعتدائكم على المارة في السبيل فامتنع الناس من المرور خوفاًَ منكم.
وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر: أي مجالس أحاديثكم تأتون المنكر كالضراط وحل الإزار والفاحشة أي اللواط.
فما كان جواب قومه: أي إلا قولهم ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا بداية قصص لوط عليه السلام مع قومه أهل سدوم وعمورية والغرض من سياقه  تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ مثل هذه القصص لا يتم لأحد إلا من طريق الوحي،  وتسلية الرسول من أجل ما يلاقي من عناد المشركين ومطالبتهم بالآيات والعذاب  قال تعالى: واذكر يا رسولنا لقومك (1) لوطاً {إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ  إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ} وهي الفعلة القبيحة ويزيدها قبحاً أن  الناس قبل قوم لوط لم تحدث فيهم هذه الخصلة ولم يعرفها أحد من العالمين، ثم  يواصل لوط إنكاره وتشنيعه عليهم فيقول: {أَإِنَّكُمْ (2) لَتَأْتُونَ  الرِّجَالَ} أي في أدبارهم {وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ} وذلك أنهم كانوا  يعتدون على المارة بعمل الفاحشة معهم قسراً وبسلب أموالهم وبذلك امتنع  الناس من المرور فانقطعت السبيل، كما أنهم بإتيانهم الذكران عطلوا النسل  بقطع سبيل الولادة، وزاد لوط في تأنيبهم والإنكار عليهم والتوبيخ لهم فقال  {وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ الْمُنْكَرَ} والنادي محل اجتماعهم وتحدثهم  وإتيان المنكر فيه كان بارتكاب الفاحشة مع بعضهم بعضا، وبالتضارط فيه، وحل  الإزار، والقذف بالحصى وما إلى ذلك (3) مما يؤثر عنهم من سوء وقبح. قال  تعالى: {فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ} بعد أن أنّبهم ووبخهم ناهيا لهم عن  مثل هذه الفواحش {إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا ائْتِنَا (4) بِعَذَابِ اللهِ إِنْ  كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ} أي ما كان جوابهم إلا المطالبة بعذاب الله،  وهذه طريقة الغلاة المفسدين والظلمة المتكبرين، إذا أعيتهم الحجج لجأوا إلى  القوة يستعملونها أو يطالبون بها. وقوله تعالى: {قَالَ رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي  عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (5) } أي لما طالبوه بالعذاب، وقد أعياه  أمرهم لجأ إلى ربه يطلب نصره على قومه الذين كانوا شر قوم وجدوا على وجه  الأرض واستجاب الله تعالى له ونصره وسيأتي بيان ذلك في الآيات بعد.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بذكر قصص لا يتم إلا عن طريق الوحي.
2- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أجل ما يعاني من المشركين من كفر وعناد ومطالبة بالعذاب.
3- قبح الفاحشة وحرمتها وأسوأها فاحشة اللواط.
4- وجوب إقامة الحد على اللوطيّ الفاعل والمفعول لأن الله تعالى سماها فاحشة وسمى الزنا فاحشة ووضع حداً
للزنى فاللوطية تقاس عليه، وقد صرحت السنة بذلك فلا حاجة إلى القياس.
5- التحذير من العبث والباطل قولا أو عملاً وخاصة في الأندية والمجتمعات.
__________**
1 - (لوطا) منصوب إمّا على تقدير اذكر كما في التفسير أو على تقدير وأرسلنا أو أنجينا كما تقدم في قوله تعالى: (وإبراهيم..)
2 - الاستفهام للإنكار والتوبيخ والتقريع على جريمتهم التي لم يسبقهم إليها أحد من العالمين.
3 - من ذلك: أنهم كانوا يناطحون بين الكباش ويناقرون بين الديوك، والصفير  وتطريف الأصابيع بالحناء وفرقتها، ويقذفون أهل الطريق ويسخرون منهم، روى  هذا الترمذي وحسنّه.
4 - هذا من كفرهم واستهزائهم وعنادهم قطعا.
5 - الإفساد في الأرض: هو العمل بمعاصي الله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فكل عامل بالمعاصي فهو مفسد في الأرض، إذ فعل المعاصي يورث الفقر  والخوف وهما شر ما يُتقى.**
*****************************
**وَلَمَّا  جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى قَالُوا إِنَّا مُهْلِكُو  أَهْلِ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ إِنَّ أَهْلَهَا كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ (31) قَالَ  إِنَّ فِيهَا لُوطًا قَالُوا نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِيهَا  لَنُنَجِّيَنَّه  ُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ  الْغَابِرِينَ (32) وَلَمَّا أَنْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا لُوطًا سِيءَ بِهِمْ  وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ وَلَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّا  مُنَجُّوكَ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (33)  إِنَّا مُنْزِلُونَ عَلَى أَهْلِ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ رِجْزًا مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ (34) وَلَقَدْ تَرَكْنَا مِنْهَا  آيَةً بَيِّنَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (35)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
بالبشرى: أي إسحاق ويعقوب بعده.
هذه القرية: أي قرية لوط وهي سدوم.
قالوا نحن أعلم بمن فيها: أي قالت الرسل نحن أعلم بمن فيها.
كانت من الغابرين: أي كانت في علم الله وحكمه من الباقين في العذاب.
سيء بهم: أي حصلت لهم مساءة وغم بسبب مخافة أن يقصدهم قومه بسوء.
وضاق بهم ذرعاً: أي عجز عن احتمال الأمر لخوفه من قومه أن ينالوا ضيفه بسوء.
رجزاً: أي عذابا من السماء.
بما كانوا يفسقون: أي بسبب فسقهم وهو إتيان الفاحشة.
ولقد تركنا منها آية: أي تركنا من قرية سدوم التي دمرناها آية بينة وهي خرابها ودمارها وتحولها إلى بحر ميت لا حياة فيه.
لقوم يعقلون: أي يعلمون الأسباب والنتائج إذا تدبروا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في قصص لوط عليه السلام، إنه بعد أن ذكرهم وخوفهم عذاب الله  قالوا كعادة المكذبين الهالكين فائتتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين وأنه  عليه السلام استنصر ربه تعالى عليهم، واستجاب الله تعالى له وفي هذه الآية  بيان ذلك بكيفيته، قال تعالى: {وَلَمَّا (1) جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا  إِبْرَاهِيمَ} الخليل عم لوط {بِالْبُشْرَى (2) } التي هي ولادة ولدٍ له هو  إسحاق ومن بعده يعقوب ولد إسحاق عليه السلام كما قال تعالى:  {فَبشرناها بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ} .  {قَالُوا} أي قالت الملائكة لإبراهيم {إِنَّا مُهْلِكُو أَهْلِ هَذِهِ  الْقَرْيَةِ} يريدون قرية قوم لوط وهي سدوم وعللوا لذلك بقولهم {إِنَّ  أَهْلَهَا (3) كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ} أي لأنفسهم بغشيان الذنوب وإتيان  الفواحش، ولغيرهم إذ كانوا يقطعون السبيل وهنا قال لهم إبراهيم: {إِنَّ  فِيهَا لُوطاً} ليس من الظالمين بل هو من عباد الله الصالحين فأجابته  الملائكة فقالوا: {قَالُوا نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِيهَا} منك يا إبراهيم.  {لَننجينه (4) وَأَهْلَهُ} من الهلاك {إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ  مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ} وذلك لطول عمرها فسوف تهلك معهم لكفرها وممالأتها  للظالمين. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَمَّا أَنْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا لُوطاً} أي ولما  وصلت الملائكة لوطاً قادمين من عند إبراهيم من فلسطين {سِيءَ بِهِمْ  وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعاً} أي استاء بهم وأصابه غم وهم خوفاً من قومه أن  يسيئوا إليهم، وهم ضيوفه نازلون عليه ولما رأت ذلك الملائكة منه طمأنوه بما  أخبر به تعالى في قوله: {وَقَالُوا لا تَخَفْ} أي علينا {وَلا تَحْزَنْ}  على من سيهلك من أهلك مع قومك الظالمين. {إِنَّا مُنَجُّوكَ} من العذاب أنت  وأهلك أي زوجتك المؤمنة وبنتيك، {إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ} أي العجوز الظالمة  فإنها {مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ} الذين طالت أعمارهم وستهلك مع الهالكين. وقوله  تعالى في الآية (34) : {إِنَّا مُنْزِلُونَ عَلَى أَهْلِ هَذِهِ  الْقَرْيَةِ رِجْزاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ} أي أخبرت  الملائكة لوطاً بما هم فاعلون لقومه وهو قولهم {إِنَّا مُنْزِلُونَ عَلَى  أَهْلِ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ} أي مدينة سدوم {رِجْزاً} أي عذاباًَ من السماء  وهي الحجارة بسبب فسقهم بإتيان الفاحشة التي لم يسبقهم إليها أحد من  العالمين. قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ تَرَكْنَا مِنْهَا} أي من تلك القرية  {آيَةً بَيِّنَةً} (5) ، أي عظة وعبرة، وعلامة واضحة على قدرتنا على إهلاك  الظالمين والفاسقين. وقوله تعالى: {لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ} إذ هم الذين  يتدبرون في الأمور ويستخلصون أسبابها وعواملها ونتائجها وآثارها أما غير  العقلاء فلا حظ لهم في ذلك ولا نصيب فهم كالبهائم التي تنساق إلى المجزرة  وهي لا تدري وفي هذا تعريض بمشركي مكة وما هم عليه من الحماقة والغفلة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- حلم إبراهيم ورحمته تجليا في دفاعه عن لوط وأهله.
2- تقرير مبدأ: من بطّأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه، حيث العلاقة الزوجية بين لوط وامرأته العجوز لم تنفعها
وهلكت لأنها كانت مع الظالمين بقلبها وسلوكها.
3- مشروعية الضيافة وتأكدها في الإسلام لحديث الصحيح "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه".
4- التنديد بالفسق عن طاعة الله وهو سبب هلاك الأمم والشعوب.
5- فضيلة العقل إذا استعمله صاحبه في التعرف إلى الحق والباطل والخير والشر.
__________**
1 - (لما) حرق وجود لوجود نحو: لما جاء الحق ذهب الباطل. وهي أداة تدل على التوقيت كما هي ظرف ملازم للإضافة إلى جملة بعدها.
2 - البشرى: اسم للبشارة التي هي: إخبار بما يسرّ المخبر.
3 - الجملة تعليلية لما تقدمها من الإهلاك.
4 - قرأ الجمهور نافع وحفص: (لمنجّوك) بتشديد الجيم، وقرأ ابن كثير (منجوك) بتخفيفها من: أنجاه ينجيه، ونجي وأنجى بمعنى.
5 - المعنى: ولقد تركنا من القرية آثارا دالة عليها، وهي بقايا القرية  المغمورة بماء بحيرة لوط تلوح من تحت المياه، مع بقايا لون الكبريت  والمعادن التي رجمت بها قريتهم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (5)  
الحلقة (671)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 131الى صــــ 135)


**وَإِلَى  مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا فَقَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  وَارْجُوا الْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ  (36) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ  جَاثِمِينَ (37)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
وإلى مدين: أي وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة مَدْيَن، ومدين أبو القبيلة فسميت باسمه.
أخاهم شعيباً: أي أخاهم في النسب.
اعبدوا الله: أي اعبدوه ووحدوه ولا تشركوا به شيئاً.
وارجوا اليوم الآخر: أي آمنوا به وتوقعوا مجيئه وما يحدث فيه.
ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين: أي ولا تعيثوا في الأرض فساداً بأن تنشروا فيها الفساد وهو العمل بالمعاصي فيها.
فأخذتهم الرجفة: الهزة العنيفة والزلزلة الشديدة.
في دارهم جاثمين: لاصقين بالأرض أمواتا لا يتحركون.
**معنى الآيتين:**
هذا موجز لقصة (1) شعيب عليه السلام مع قومه أهل مدين، والعبرة منه إهلاك  تلك الأمة لما كذبت رسولها واستمرت على الشرك والمعاصي لعل قريشاً تعتبر  بما أصاب هذه الأمة من هلاك ودمار من أجل تكذيبها لرسولها وعصيانها لربها  قال تعالى {وَإِلَى (2) مَدْيَنَ} أي وأرسلنا إلى مدين {أَخَاهُمْ  شُعَيْباً} وهو نبيّ عربي فلما انتهى إليهم برسالته قال {يَا قَوْمِ  اعْبُدُوا اللهَ} أي وحدوه في عبادته وأطيعوه فيما يأمركم به وينهاكم عنه  من التطفيف في الكيل والوزن، {وَارْجُوا (3) الْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ} ، أي  آمنوا بيوم القيامة وتوقعوا دائماً مجيئه وخافوا ما فيه من أهوال وأحوال  فإن ذلك يساعدكم على التقوى وقوله: {وَلا تَعْثَوْا (4) فِي الْأَرْضِ  مُفْسِدِينَ} وذلك أنهم ينقصون الكيل والوزن ويبخسون الناس أشياءهم ويفسدون  في الأرض بالمعاصي. وقوله تعالى: {فَكَذَّبُوهُ} أي كذب أصحاب مدين نبيهم  شعيباً فيما أخبرهم به ودعاهم إليه {فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ (5) الرَّجْفَةُ} أي  رجفة الهلاك من تحتهم فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين على الركب هلكى وما ظلمهم  الله ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين.
**هداية الآيتين
من هداية الآيتين:**
1- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث الآخر.
2- حرمة الفساد في الأرض وذلك بارتكاب المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب.
3- بيان نقمة الله تعالى على المكذبين والظالمين والفاسقين.
__________
1 - هذه القصة معطوفة على سابقاتها: قصة نوح وإبراهيم ولوط عليهم السلام.**
2 - إن طلبت المناسبة بين قصة لوط وقصة أصحاب مدين فإنها في كون مدين من  أبناء إبراهيم وكون لوط من الأسرة الإبراهيمية وأوضح من هذا السبب قرب  الديار من بعضها، فمدين غير بعيدة من قرى لوط.
3 - أمره إيّاهم برجاء اليوم الآخر دال على أنهم ما كانوا يؤمنون باليوم  الآخر أو ذكرهم به لغفلتهم عنه بارتكاب المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب.
4 - العثو: بالواو كالدنو والعثي بالياء كالعصي: أشد الفساد، وفعله: عثا يعثوا، وعثي كرضي يعثى كيرضى بمعنى واحد.
5 - الفاء للسببية، (والرجفة) الزلزال الشديد الذي ترجف منه الأرض والقلوب وكانت هذه الزلازل مصحوبة بصيحة شديدة انخلعت منها القلوب.**
******************************  *
**وَعَاداً  وَثَمُودَ وَقَدْ تَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ مَسَاكِنِهِمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَكَانُوا  مُسْتَبْصِرِينَ (38) وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَلَقَدْ  جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا  كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ (39) فَكُلّاً أَخَذْنَا بِذَنْبِهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ حَاصِباً وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَخَذَتْهُ الصَّيْحَةُ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ خَسَفْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَغْرَقْنَا  وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  يَظْلِمُونَ (40)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وعاداً وثمود: أي وأهلكنا عاداً القبيلة وثمود القبيلة كذلك.
وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم: أي تبين لكم إهلاكهم من مساكنهم الخالية منهم بالحجر شمال الحجاز والشجر جنوب اليمن.
عن السبيل: أي سبيل الهدى والحق التي بينها لهم رسلهم.
كانوا مستبصرين: أي ذوي بصائر لما علمتهم رسلهم.
وقارون وفرعون وهامان: أي وأهلكنا قارون بالخسف وفرعون وهامان بالغرق.
فاستكبروا: أي عن عبادة الله تعالى وطاعة رسله.
وما كانوا سابقين: أي فائتين عذاب الله أي فارين منه، بل أدركهم.
فكلاً أخذنا بذنبه: أي فكل واحد من المذكورين أخذناه بذنبه ولم يفلت منا.
فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا: أي ريحاً شديدة، كعاد.
ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة: أي ثمود.
ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض: أي كقارون.
ومنهم من أغرقنا: أي كقوم نوح وفرعون.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى في الآيات قبل ذي (1) إهلاكه لقوم لوط وقوم شعيب وقوم نوح من  قبل لما ردوا دعوته وكذبوا رسله ذكر بقية الأقوام الذين كذبوا بآيات الله  ورسله فأهلكهم، فقال عز وجل: {وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ (2) } أي وأهلكنا كذلك  عاداً قوم هود، وثمود قوم صالح! وقوله تعالى: {قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ (3) لَكُمْ  مِنْ مَسَاكِنِهِمْ} أي وقد تبين لكم يا معشر كفار مكة ومشركي قريش من  مساكنهم بالحجر (4) والشجر (5) من حضرموت ما يؤكد لكم إهلاكنا لهم، إذ  مساكنهم الخاوية دالة على ذلك دلالة عين. وقوله تعالى: {وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ} أي وقد زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم من الشرك  والشر والظلم والفساد وصدهم بذلك التزيين عن السبيل، سبيل الإيمان والتقوى  المورثة للسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة. وقوله: {وَكَانُوا مُسْتَبْصِرِينَ (6)  } أي ذوي بصائر أي معرفة بالحق والباطل والخير والشر لما علمتهم الرسل  ولكن آثروا أهواءهم على عقولهم فهلكوا. وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا هم  الظالمين. وقوله تعالى: {وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ} أي أهلكنا  قارون الإسرائيلي ابن عم موسى عليه السلام، أهلكناه ببغيه وكفره، فخسفنا به  الأرض وبداره أيضا، وفرعون وهامان أغرقناهما في اليم بكفرهما وطغيانهما  وظلمهما واستعلائهما وذلك بعدما جاءهم موسى بالبينات من الآيات والحجج  الواضحات التي لم تبق لهم عذراً في التخلف عن الإيمان التقوى ولكن  {فَاستكبروا (7) فِي الْأَرْضِ} ، أرض مصر وديارها فرفضوا الإيمان  والتقوى {وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ} ولا فائتين فأحلّ الله تعالى بهم نقمته  وأنزل بهم بأسه الذي لا يرد عن القوم الظالمين. ثم في الآية الأربعين من  هذا السياق بين تعالى أنواع العذاب الذي أهلك به هؤلاء الأقوام، فقال:  {فَكُلّاً (8) } أي فكل واحد من هؤلاء المكذبين {أَخَذْنَا بِذَنْبِهِ  فَمِنْهُمْ (9) مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ حَاصِباً} أي ريحاً شديدة كعاد.  {وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَخَذَتْهُ الصَّيْحَةُ} كثمود {وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  خَسَفْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ} كقارون {وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَغْرَقْنَا} كفرعون،  وقوله تعالى {وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ} أي لم يكن من شأن الله  تعالى الظلم فيظلمهم، {وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا} أي أولئك الأقوام {أَنْفُسَهُمْ  يَظْلِمُونَ} بالشرك والكفر والتكذيب والمعاصي فأهلكوها بذلك، فكانوا هم  الظالمين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن الشيطان هو سبب هلاك الأقوام وذلك بتزيينه لهم الشر والقبيح كالشرك والباطل والشر والفساد.
2- بيان أن الاستكبار كالظلم عاقبتهما الهلاك والخسران.
3- بيان أن الله تعالى ما أهلك أمة حتى يبين لها ما يجب أن تتقيه (10) من أسباب الهلاك والدمار فإذا أبت إلا ذاك
أوردها الله موارده.
مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ
__________**
1 - وجه المناسبة ظاهر بين هده الآيات وسابقتها وهي إتمام ذكر كل من قص  تعالى في كتابه قصصهم مفصلة في الأعراف وهود والشعراء والنمل والقصص، فذكر  بإيجاز من لم يذكرهم في هذا العرض من هذه السورة، فذكر عاداً وثمود وقارون  وفرعون هامان.
2 - وعاداً جائز أن يكون منصوباً بفعل مقدر، وأهلكنا عاداً أو اذكر عاداً.
3 - الجملة حالية.
4 - مدائن صالح.
5 - منازل عاد.
6 - الاستبصار: البصارة بالأمور، والسين والتاء للتأكيد كالاستحباب بمعنى  الحب، والمراد أنهم أهل بصائر ومعرفة بالأمور لما لهم من عقول صالحة للنظر  والإدراك، وما في التفسير وجه أحسن من هذا.
7 - إن فرعون وهامان وقارون شأنهم شأن أبي جهل والعاص بن وائل والنضر بن الحارث ما حملهم على الكفر والعناد إلا الاستكبار في البلاد.
8 - (فكلا) : الفاء للتفريع على ما سبق: قوله تعالى: (وعاداً) إذ التنوين  عوضٌ عن كلمة أي: فكل واحد ممن ذُكروا من عاد إلى قارون أخذ الله أي: أهلك  بذنبه، ولم يظلمهم الله تعالى بإهلاكه إيّاهم.
9 - الفاء للتفريع إذ هذا التفصيل بعد الفاء متفرع عن ذلك الإجمال المذكور في قوله: (فكلاً أخذنا بذنبه) .
10 - شاهده في قول الله تعالى من سورة التوبة: (وما كان الله ليضل قوماً حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون) والإضلال سبيل الهلاك وطريقه.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (6)  
الحلقة (672)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 136الى صــــ 143)


مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ  الْعَنْكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ  الْعَنْكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ (41) إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا  يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (42)  وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا  الْعَالِمُونَ (43) خَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (44) اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ (45) 
شرح الكلمات:
مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء: أي صفة وحال الذين اتخذوا أصناماً يرجون نفعها.
كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتاً: أي لنفسها تأوي إليه.
أوهن البيوت: أي أضعف البيوت وأقلها جدوى.
يعلم ما يدعون من دونه من شيء: أي من الأوثان والأصنام وغيرها.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي الغالب على أمره الحكيم في تدبير أمور خلقه.
وما يعقلها إلا العالمون: أي العالمون بالله وآياته وأحكام شرعه وأسراره.
خلق الله السموات والأرض بالحق: أي من أجل أن يعبد لا للهو ولا لباطل.
أتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب: اقرأ يا رسولنا ما أنزل إليك من القرآن.
وأقم الصلاة: بأدائها مقامة مراعى فيها شروطها وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها.
تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر: أي الصلاة بما توجد من نور في قلب العبد يصبح به لا يقدر على فعل فاحشة ولا إتيان منكر.
ولذكر الله أكبر: أي ذكر الله عبده أكبر من ذكر العبد ربه كما أن ذكر 
الله أكبر في النهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر من الصلاة وغيرها.
معنى الآيات:
بعد أن ذكر تعالى نقمته على أعدائه الذين كفروا به وأشركوا غيره في عبادته  وكذبوا رسله وكان ذلك تنبيها وتعليما للمشركين والكافرين المعاصرين لنزول  القرآن لعلهم يستجيبون للدعوة المحمدية فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويسلموا فيسلموا من  العذاب والخسران. ذكر هنا في هذه الآيات مثلاً لعبادة الأوثان في عدم  نفعها لعابديها والقصد هو تقرير التوحيد، وإبطال الشرك العائق عن كمال  الإنسان وسعادته وقال تعالى: {مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ  اللهِ} أي شركاء وهي الأصنام والأوثان يعبدونها راجين نفعها وشفاعتها لهم  عند الله تعالى {كَمَثَلِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ (1) اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتاً} لتأوي  إليه قصد وقايتها مما تخاف من جراء برد أو اعتداء حشرة عليها، {وَإِنَّ  أَوْهَنَ (2) الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ} والحال أن أوهن البيوت  أي أضعفها وأحقرها شأناً وأقلها مناعة هو بيت العنكبوت فهذه حال المشركين  الذين اتخذوا من دون الله {أَوْلِيَاءَ} أي أصناماً يرجون النفع، ودفع الضر  بها فهم واهمون في ذلك غالطون، مخطئون، إنه لا ينفع ولا يضر إلا الله  فليعبدوه وحده وليتركوا ما سواه. وقوله: {لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي لو  كان المشركون يعلمون أن حالهم في عبادتهم غير الله في عدم الانتفاع بها  كحال العنكبوت في عدم الانتفاع ببيتها الواهي لما رضوا بعبادة غير الله  وتركوا عبادة الله الذي بيده كل شيء وإليه مصير كل شيء. وقوله تعالى:  {إِنَّ اللهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ} فيه تهديد  للمشركين المصرين على الشرك بأنه لا يخفى عليه ما هم عليه من دعاء غيره،  ولو شاء لأهلكهم كما أهلك من قبلهم {وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ} الغالب على أمره  {الْحَكِيمُ} في تدبير خلقه ولذا يعجل العقوبة لمن يعجل لحكمة ويؤخرها عنه  لحكمة فلا يغتر المشركون بتأخير العذاب، ولا يستدلون به على رضا الله تعالى  بعبادتهم، وكيف يرضاها وقد أهلك أمماً بها وأنزل كتابه وبعث رسوله  لإبطالها والقضاء عليها وقوله تعالى: {وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ (3)  نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ} أي وهذه الأمثال نضربها للناس لأجل إيقاظهم  وتبصيرهم وهدايتهم، {وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ} أي وما يدرك  مغزاها وما تهدف إليه من التنفير من الشرك العائق عن كل كمال وإسعاد في  الدارين {إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ (4) } أي بالله وشرائعه وأسرار كلامه وما  تهدي إليه آياته. وقوله تعالى: {خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ  بِالْحَقِّ} إخبار بأنه تعالى هو الذي خلق السموات والأرض وهي مظاهر قدرته  وعلمه وحكمته موجبة لعبادته بتعظيمه وطاعته ومحبته والإنابة إليه والخوف  منه. وخلقهما بالحق لا بالباطل وذلك من أجل أن يذكر فيهما ويشكر فمن كفر به  فترك ذكره وشكره كان كمن عبث بالسموات والأرض وأفسدها، لذا يعذب نظراً إلى  عظم جرمه عذاباً دائماً أبداً. وقوله: {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  } أي إن في خلق السموات (5) والأرض بالحق {لَآيَةً} أي  علامة بارزة على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته، وهذه موجبات ألوهيته على  سائر عباده فهو الإله الحق الذي لا رب غيره ولا إله سواه. وبعد هذا البيان  والبرهان لم يبق عذر لمعتذر، وعليه فـ {اتْلُ (6) } أيها الرسول {مَا  أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ} تعليماً وتذكيراً وتعبداً وتقرباً  {وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ} طرفي النهار وزلفاً من الليل فإن في ذلك عوناً كبيراً  لك على الصبر والثبات وزاداً عظيماً لرحلتك إلى الملكوت الأعلى. وقوله  تعالى: {إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى (7) عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ}  تعليل للأمر بإقام الصلاة فإن الصلاة بما توجده من إشراقات النفس والقلب  والعقل حال تحول بين العبد وبين التلوث بقاذورات الفواحش ومفاسد المنكر  وذلك يفيد إقامتها لا مجرد أدائها والإتيان بها. وإقامة الصلاة تتمثل في  الإخلاص فيها لله تعالى أولاً ثم بطهارة القلب من الالتفات إلى غير الرب  تعالى أثناء أدائها ثانياً، ثم بأدائها في أوقاتها المحددة لها وفي المساجد  بيوت الله، ومع جماعة المسلمين عباد الله وأوليائه، ثم بمراعاة أركانها من  قراءة الفاتحة والركوع والطمأنينة فيه والاعتدال والطمأنينة فيه، والسجود  على الجبهة والأنف والطمأنينة فيه، وآخر أركانها الخشوع وهو السكون ولين  القلب وذرف الدمع. هذه هي الصلاة التي 
توجد طاقة النور التي تحول دون الانغماس في الشهوات والذنوب وإتيان الفاحشة  وارتكاب المنكر. وقوله تعالى: {وَلَذِكْرُ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ} أي أكبر في  النهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر من إقامة الصلاة لأن الصلاة أثناء أدائها مانعة  عاصمة لكن إذا خرج منها، قد يضعف تأثيرها، أما ذكر الله بالقلب واللسان في  كل الأحيان فهو عاصم مانع من الوقوع في الفحشاء والمنكر وفي اللفظ معنى آخر  وهو أن ذكر الله للعبد في الملكوت الأعلى أكبر من ذكر العبد للرب في ملكوت  الأرض ويدل عليه قوله "من ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، ومن ذكرني في  ملأٍ، ذكرته في ملأ خير منه" كما في الحديث الصحيح. وقطعاً والله لذكر الرب  العبد الضعيف أكبر من ذكر العبد الضعيف الرب العظيم. اللهم اجعلنا من  الذاكرين الشاكرين لآلائك. وقوله: {وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ (8) }  فيه وعد ووعيد، فإن علمه يترتب عليه الجزاء فمن كان يصنع المعروف جزاه به،  ومن كان يصنع السوء جزاه به. اللهم ارزقنا صنائع المعروف وأبعد عنا صنائع  السوء آمين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني للأفهام.
2- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد.
3- فضل العلماء على غيرهم، العلماء بالله، بصفاته وأسمائه وآياته، وشرائعه، وأسرارها.
4- وجوب تلاوة القرآن، وإقامة الصلاة، وذكر الله، إذ هي غذاء الروح وزاد العروج إلى الملكوت الأعلى.
5- بيان فائدة إقام الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن وذكر الله تعالى بالقلب واللسان.
__________
1 - العنكبوت: صنف من الحشرات ذات بطون وأرجل وهي ثلاثة أصناف: منها صنف  يسمى ليث العنكبوت، وهو الذي يفترس الذباب وكلها تتخذ لنفسها نسيجاً تنسجه  من لعابها يكون خيوطاً مشدودة بين طرفين من الشجر أو الجدران، وتتخذ في وسط  تلك الخيوط جانباً أغلظ وأكثر خيوطاً فتحتجب فيه ويسمى بيتا لشبهه بالخيمة  لأنه منسوج ومشدود من أطرافه فهو كبيت الشعر، وجملة (اتخذت بيتاًَ) حال من  العنكبوت ويصغّر على العنيكبوت ويجمع على عناكب.
2 - (وإن أوهن البيوت..) هذه الجملة معترضة مبيّنة لوجه الشبه وتجري هذه الجملة مجرى المثل يضرب للشيء إذا قلّت فائدته وجدواه.
3 - (وتلك الأمثال) مبتدأ والخبر: جملة (نضربها للناس) .
4 - عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: "العالم من عقل عن الله فعمل بطاعته واجتنب سخطه".
5 - لفظ السموات والأرض: يشمل ذاتهما والموجودات المظروفة فيهما.
6 - المراد من: (اتل) : مدوامة تلاوة ما أوحي إليه وهو القرآن الكريم.
7 - قيل لابن عطية: إن حماداً وابن جريج والكلبي يقولون: الصلاة تنهى عن  الفحشاء والمنكر ما دام العبد فيها. قال: هذه عجمة أي: نسبهم إلى قلة الفهم  وهو كذلك للحديث وهو قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من لم تنهه  صلاته عن الفحشاء والمنكر فلا صلاة له" وقال له أحد الصحابة: إن فلاناً  يصلي بالليل فإذا أصبح سرق. فقال: سينهاه ما تقول. يعني صلاته.
8 - في الآية وازع المراقبة، وعليه فتلاوة القرآن وإقام الصلاة وذكر الله  تعالى ومراقبته. هذه الأربعة تمثّل سبيل السلام إلى دار السلام من سلكه نجا  ومن تنكّبه هلك، والعياذ بالله العليم الحكيم.
******************************  **********
الجزء الحادي والعشرون
وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (46) وَكَذَلِكَ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ  الْكِتَابَ فَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمِنْ  هَؤُلاءِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا  الْكَافِرُونَ (47) وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلا  تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذاً لارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ (48) بَلْ هُوَ  آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ  بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ (49)
شرح الكلمات:
ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب: أي لا تحاجوا ولا تناظروا اليهود ولا النصارى.
إلا بالتي هي أحسن: أي إلا بالمجادلة التي هي أحسن وهي الدعوة إلى الله بآياته والتنبيه على حججه.
إلا الذين ظلموا منهم: أي الذين لم يدخلوا في ذمة المسلمين بدفع الجزية وبقوا حرباً على المسلمين.
وكذلك أنزلنا إليك الكتاب: أي وكإنزالنا الكتاب على من قبلك من الرسل أنزلنا إليك الكتاب.
فالذين آتيناهم الكتاب يؤمنون به: أي كعبد الله بن سلام وإخوانه الذين آمنوا بالرسول وكتابه.
ومن هؤلاء من يؤمن به: أي من هؤلاء المشركين من يؤمن به وفعلا آمن به كثيرون.
ولا تخطه بيمينك: أي تكتب بيدك لأنك أميّ لا تقرأ ولا تكتب.
لارتاب المبطلون: أي لشك اليهود في نبوتك ونزول القرآن إليك.
بل هو آيات بينات: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نعوته وصفاته  آيات بينات في التوراة والإنجيل محفوظة في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم من أهل  الكتاب.
وما يحجد بآياتنا إلا الظالمون: أي وما يجحد بآيات الله الحاملة لنعوت  الرسول الأمي وصفاته إلا الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بكتمان الحق والاستمرار على  الباطل.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وَلا (1) تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ} هذا تعليم للرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين يأخذون به مستقبلا عندما يتصلون  بأهل الكتاب ويحتكون بهم فقال عز وجل مخاطبا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين من أمته {وَلا تُجَادِلُوا (2) أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ}  الذين هم اليهود والنصارى فنهاهم عن مجادلتهم وهي خصامهم ومحاجتهم  ومناظرتهم {إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ} أي إلا بالمجادلة التي هي أحسن  (3) وذلك بدعوتهم إلى الله تعالى ليؤمنوا برسوله ويدخلوا في دينه الإسلام  والتنبيه على حجج الله وأدلة وحيه وكتابه. وقوله {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا مِْنهُمْ} وهم الذين لم يدخلوا في ذمة المسلمين ولم يؤدوا الجزية  وناصبوا للمسلمين الحرب والعداء فهؤلاء لا يجادلون ولكن يحكّم فيهم السيف  فيقاتلون حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون وقوله تعالى: {وَقُولُوا  آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا  وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ} . هذا تعليم آخر للمؤمنين  وهو: إن أخبرهم أهل الكتاب بشيء لا يوجد في الإسلام ما يثبته ولا ما ينفيه  وادّعوا أنه في كتابهم في هذه الحال فقولوا ما أرشدنا الله تعالى إلى قوله  وهو: {آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا}
إلى آخر الآية حتى لا نكون قد كذّبنا بحق ولا آمنا بباطل، وفي البخاري أن  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا  تكذبوهم (4) ، وقولوا {آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ} .
وقوله تعالى {وَكَذَلِكَ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ} أي وكإنزال  الكتب السابقة على رسل سبقوا كموسى وداود وعيسى عليهم السلام أنزلنا إليك  أنت يا محمد الكتاب أي القرآن وقوله تعالى: {فَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمِنْ هَؤُلاءِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَمَا  يَجْحَدُ بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا الْكَافِرُونَ} . فهذا إخبار بغيب فكما علّم  الله تعالى المؤمنين كيف يكونون مع أهل الكتاب عندما يتصلون بهم ويعيشون  معهم في المدينة وغيرها أخبر أن الذين آتاهم الكتاب أي التوراة والإنجيل  وهم الراسخون في العلم يؤمنون أي بالقرآن وقد آمن عبد الله بن سلام وكثير  من أحبار أهل الكتاب، وآمن من المشركين كثيرون فكان الأمر كما أخبر. وقوله  تعالى: {وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا الْكَافِرُونَ} فهو كما أخبر لا  يجحد بالآيات القرآنية ويكذب بها إلا كافر مظلم النفس خبيثها وقوله تعالى:  {وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلا تَخُطُّهُ  بِيَمِينِكَ} هو كما قال عز وجل لم يكن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يقرأ قبل القرآن أي كتاب، ولا كان يخط بيمينه أيّ كتاب لأنه أميّ  لا يقرأ ولا يكتب أيْ فلو كان قبل نزول القرآن عليه يقرأ ويكتب لكان  للمبطلين (5) مجال للشك في صحة دعوى النبوة المحمدية ونزول القرآن عليه،  ولكن لم يكن قبل القرآن يقرأ أي كتاب، ولم يكن يخط بيمينه أي خط ولا كتاب  فلم يبق إذاً للمشركين ما يحتجون به أبداً. وقوله تعالى: {بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ  بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ (6) الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} أي بل الرسول  ونعوته وصفاته ومنها وصف الأمية آيات في التوراة والإنجيل محفوظة في صدور  الذين أوتوا العلم من أهل الكتاب.. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا يَجْحَدُ  بِآياتِنَا} في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن {إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ} أنفسهم  (7) من الماديين اليهود والنصارى الذين يأكلون ويَترأسُون على حساب الحق  والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية مجادلة أهل الكتاب من أهل الذِّمّة بالتي هي أحسن.
2- حرمة سؤال أهل الكتاب لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب (8) عن شيء فإنهم لن يهدوكم
وقد ضلوا، إما أن تكذبوا بحق أو تصدقوا بباطل".
منع تصديق أهل الكتاب أو تكذيبهم إذا أخبروا بشيء ووجوب قول: {آمَنَّا  بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا  وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ} .
3- إخبار القرآن بالغيب قبل وقوعه فيقع كما أخبر فيكون ذلك آية على أنه من وحي الله تعالى.
4- تقرير صفة الأمية في النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كما هي في الكتب السابقة.
__________
1 - ذكر القرطبي الخلاف في هل هذه الآية منسوخة أو محكمة، ورجّح قول مجاهد وهي أنها محكمة، وما في التفسير على هذا وهو الصواب.
2 - الجدال والمجادلة مصدران لجادل، والمراد بالمجادلة: إقامة الدليل على  رأي اختلف فيه صاحبه مع غيره. والجدل: شدة الخصومة وهو مأخوذ من الجدل الذي  هو الفتل للحبل ونحوه إذا قواه، والمجادل يقوي رأيه بما يراه ويورده من  حجج.
3 - وجه المجادلة بالحسنى لأهل الكتاب لأنهم أهل علم متأهلون للفهم وقبول  الحق متى اتضح لهم بخلاف جهّال المشركين فإن تهجين عبادتهم وتفضيع طريقتهم  قد يكون أنجع فيهم.
4 - تفرد به البخاري رحمه الله تعالى.
5 - قال مجاهد: "كان أهل الكتاب يجدون في كتبهم أن محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يخط ولا يقرأ فنزلت هذه الآية.
6 - أي: ليس هو كما يقول المبطلون من أنه سحر أو شعر ولكنه علامات ودلائل  يعرف بها دين الله وأحكامه وكذلك في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم، وهم أصحاب  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والمؤمنون به، وهذا لا ينافي مع ما  في التفسير، إذ الوجهان صحيحان، وقال كعب في صفة هذه الأمة: إنهم حكماء  علماء وهم في الفقه أنبياء.
7 - والمشركون كاليهود والنصارى في هذا أي: الجحود بالآيات.
8 - رواه ابن جرير عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: "لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب عن شيء  فإنهم لن يهدوكم وقد ضلوا إما أن تكذبوا بحق أو تصدقوا بباطل فإنه ليس أحد  من أهل الكتاب إلا وفي قلبه تالية تدعوه إلى دينه كتالية المال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (7)  
الحلقة (673)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 143الى صــــ 147)

وَقَالُوا  لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْآياتُ  عِنْدَ اللهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (50) أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ  أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (51) قُلْ كَفَى بِاللهِ  بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيداً يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ وَكَفَرُوا بِاللهِ  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (52)
شرح الكلمات:
لولا أنزل عليه آيات: أي قال كفار قريش هلاّ أنزل على محمد آيات من ربّه كناقة صالح، وعصا موسى.
قل إنما الآيات عند الله: أي قل يا رسولنا الآيات عند الله ينزلها متى شاء.
أو لم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب: أي أو لم يكفهم فيما طلبوا من الآيات إنزالنا الكتاب عليك.
إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى: أي في القرآن رحمة وموعظة للمؤمنين فهو خير من ناقة صالح.
والذين آمنوا بالباطل: وهو ما يعبد من دون الله.
وكفروا بالله: وهو الإله الحق.
أولئك هم الخاسرون: أي حيث استبدلوا الكفر بالإيمان.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير النبوة المحمدية فقوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا} أي أهل  مكة {لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ (1) مِنْ رَبِّهِ} أي هلاّ أنزل على  محمد آيات من ربّه كناقة صالح وعصا موسى ومائدة عيسى إذ هذا الذي يعنون  بالآيات أي معجزات خارقة للعادة. قال تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قل يا رسولنا لقومك المطالبين بالآيات دليلا على صدق نبوتك قل  لهم: أولاً: الآيات التي تطالبون بها هي عند الله وليست عندي فهو تعالى  ينزلها متى شاء وعلى من شاء. وثانياً: {وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ}  أي وظيفتي التي أقوم بها هي إنذار أهل الظلم من عاقبة ظلمهم وهي عذاب النار  فلذا لا معنى بمطالبتي بالآيات. وثالثاً: أو لم يكفهم (2) آية أن الله  تعالى أنزل عليّ كتابه فأنا أتلوه عليكم صباح مساء فأي آية أعظم من كتاب من  أميّ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب تُتلى آياته تحمل الهدى والنور وهو في الوقت نفسه  رحمة وذكرى أي موعظة لقوم يؤمنون فهي معجزة ثابتة قائمة باقية يجد فيها  المؤمنون الرحمة فيتراحمون بها ويجدون فيها الموعظة فهم يتعظون بها، فأين  هذا من معجزة تبقى ساعة ثم تذهب وتروح كمائدة عيسى أو عصا موسى. ورابعاً:  شهادة الله برسالتي كافية لا يطلب معها دليل آخر على نبوتي ورسالتي، فقد  قال لي ربي: {قُلْ كَفَى بِاللهِ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيداً (3) } ربي  الذي يعلم ما في السموات والأرض من كل غيب ومن ذلك علمه بأني رسوله فشهد لي  بذلك بإنزاله عليّ هذا الكتاب وأخيراً وبعد هذا البيان يقول تعالى  {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا (4) بِالْبَاطِلِ} وهو تأليه المخلوقات من دون الله  {وَكَفَرُوا} بألوهية الله الحق {أُولَئِكَ} البعداء في الفساد العقلي وسوء  الفهم {هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ} في صفتهم حين اشتروا الكفر بالإيمان واستبدلوا  الضلالة بالهدى.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآيات الثلاث فلتعد تلاوتها بالتأنّي والتدبر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بالأدلة القاطعة التي لا تُرد، وهي أربع كما ذكر آنفا.
2- بيان أكبر معجزة لإثبات النبوة لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهي نزول القرآن الكريم عليه وفي ذلك قال
عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في البخاري (5) : "ما من نبي إلا أوتي ما على مثله  آمن البشر، وكان الذي أوتيته وحياً أوحاه الله إليّ فأنا أرجوا أن أكون  أكثرهم تابعاً يوم القيامة".
3- القرآن الكريم رحمة وذكرى أي عبرة للمؤمنين به وبمن نزل عليه.
4- تقرير خسران المشركين في الدارين لاستبدالهم الباطل بالحق والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________
1 - قرأ ابن كثير وحمزة: (آية) بالإفراد، وقرأ الجمهور ونافع وحفص بالجمع (آيات) .
2 - أخرج الدارمي في سننه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أتُي  بكتف فيه كتاب فقال: "كفى بقوم ثلاثة: أن يرغبوا عما جاءهم به نبيهم إلى ما  جاء به نبي غير نبيهم أو كتاب غير كتابهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية: (أو  لم يكفهم) .
3 - (شهيداً) أي: يشهد لي بالصدق فيما أدعيه من أني رسول وأن هذا كتابه.
4 - قال يحيى بن سلام: الباطل هنا: إبليس وهو شامل لإبليس ولعبادة الأوثان  وما في التفسير أعم، إذ اللفظ يشمل عبادة غير الله مطلقا وهو الباطل.
5 - أخرجه ابن كثير بهذا اللفظ: "وما من الأنبياء من نبي إلا قد أعطي من  الآيات ما مثله آمن عليه البشر وإنما كان الذي أوتيته وحياً أوحاه الله  إليّ فأرجو أن أكون أكثرهم تابعاً يوم القيامة" وقال: أخرجاه من حديث  الليث.
*****************************
وَيَسْتَعْجِلُو  نَكَ  بِالْعَذَابِ وَلَوْلَا أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى لَجَاءَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ  وَلَيَأْتِيَنَّ  هُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (53)  يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ  كَ بِالْعَذَابِ وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ  بِالْكَافِرِينَ (54) يَوْمَ يَغْشَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ  وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ وَيَقُولُ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  (55) 
شرح الكلمات:
ويستعجلونك بالعذاب: أي يطلبون منك تعجيل العذاب لهم.
ولولا أجل مسمى: أي وقت محدد للعذاب لا يتقدمه ولا يتأخر عنه لجاءهم.
وليأتينهم بغتة: فجأة من حيث لا يخطر لهم على بال.
وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين: أي من كل جانب وهم فيها وذلك يوم يغشاهم.
يوم يغشاهم العذاب: أي من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم.
ذوقوا ما كنتم تعملون: أي ويقول لهم الجبار ذوقوا ما كنتم تعملون أي من الشرك والمعاصي.
معنى الآيات:
لقد تقدم في الآيات القريبة أن المكذبين بالرسالة المحمدية طالبوا بالعذاب  تحدياً منهم للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقالوا: ائتنا بالعذاب  إن كنت من الصادقين في أنك نبي ورسول إلينا وفي هذه الآية يعجِّب تعالى  رسوله أي يحملُه على التعجب من حمق المشركين وطيشهم وضلالهم إذ يطالبون  بالعذاب فيقول له {وَيَسْتعجلونك (1) بِالْعَذَابِ وَلَوْلا أَجَلٌ  مُسَمّىً (2) } للعذاب أي وقت محدد له لا يتقدمه ولا يتأخره {لَجَاءَهُمُ  الْعَذَابُ} ثم أخبر تعالى رسوله مؤكداً خبره فقال: {وَلَيأتينهم}  أي العذاب {بَغْتَةً} لا محالة {وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ} بوقت مجيئه، ثم كرر  تعالى حمل رسوله على التعجب من سخف المشركين الذي لا يطيقون لسعة عقرب ولا  نهشة أفعى يطالبون بالعذاب فقال {يَسْتعجلونك (3) بِالْعَذَابِ  وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  } لا محالة كقوله {أَتَى  أَمْرُ اللهِ} {يَوْمَ يَغْشَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ} أي يغطيهم ويغمرهم فيكون  {مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ (4) وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ} وجهنم محيطة بهم ويقول  (5) الجبار تبارك وتعالى موبخا لهم {ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} من  الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية التعجب إذا وجدت أسبابه الحاملة عليه.
2- بيان مدى حمق وجهل وسفه الكافرين والمشركين بخاصة.
3- بيان أن تأخير العذاب لم تكن عن عجز وإنما هو لنظام (6) دقيق إذ كل له أجل محدد لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر.
__________
1 - من بين المطالبين بالعذاب: أبو جهل، والنضر بن الحارث إذ قالا (اللهم  إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب  أليم) وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب وفيهم نزل: (سأل سائل بعذاب  واقع للكافرين ... ) .
2 - المعنى: لولا الأجل المعيّن لحلول العذاب بهم لجاءهم العذاب عاجلاً لأن  كفرهم يستحق تعجيل عقابهم، ولكن الله أراد تأخيره لحكم يعلمها منها:  إمهالهم ليؤمن من يؤمن منهم، ومنها ليعلموا أن الله لا يستفزّه استعجالهم  ومنه إظهار رحمته بعباده وحلمه عليهم.
3 - حكى استعجالهم العذاب بصيغة المضارع لاستحضار حال استعجالهم لإفادة التعجب منها كما في قوله تعالى: (يجادلنا في قوم لوط) .
4 - (من فوقهم) حال مؤكدة، إذ غشيان العذاب لا يكون إلا من فوق، وقوله (ومن تحتهم) احتراس عمّا قد يوهمه الغشيان من الفوقية خاصة.
5 - قرأ بعضهم (ونقول) بنون التكلم والتعظيم.
6 - وحكم عالية تقدم بعضها إزاء رقم (2) في الصفحة السابقة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة العنكبوت - (8)  
الحلقة (674)
تفسير سورة العنكبوت مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 147الى صــــ 152)

**يَا  عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ  فَاعْبُدُونِ (56) كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا  تُرْجَعُونَ (57) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَنُبَوِّئَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفاً تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ (58)  الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (59) وَكَأَيِّنْ  مِنْ دَابَّةٍ لا تَحْمِلُ رِزْقَهَا اللهُ يَرْزُقُهَا وَإِيَّاكُمْ  وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (60)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن أرضي واسعة: أي هاجروا من بلاد لم تتمكنوا من العبادة فيها فإن أرض الله واسعة.
فإياي فاعبدون: فاعبدوني وحدي ولا تعبدوا معي غيري كما يريد منكم المشركون.
كل نفس ذائقة الموت: أي لا يمنعنكم الخوف من الموت ألا تهاجروا في سبيل الله فإن الموت لا بد منه للمهاجر ولمن ترك الهجرة.
ثم إلينا ترجعون: أي بعد موتكم ترجعون إلى الله فمن مات في سبيل مرضاته أكرمه وأسعده، ومن مات في معصيته أذاقه عذابه.
لنبوئنهم: أي لننزلنهم من الجنة غرفاً تجري من تحتها الأنهار.
الذين صبروا: أي صبروا على الإيمان والهجرة متوكلين على الله تعالى.
وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها: أي لا تطيق جمعه ولا حمله لضعفها، والله يرزقها فلا عذر لمن ترك الهجرة خوفا من الجوع والخصاصة.
وهو السميع العليم: أي السميع لأقوال عباده العليم بنياتهم وأحوالهم وأعمالهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لا شك أنه بعد ذلك التأنيب الإلهي للمشركين وتهديدهم بالعذاب وتوعدهم بعذاب  جهنم وتوبيخهم فيها على شركهم وباطلهم لا شك أن رد الفعل من المشركين هو  الضغط على المؤمنين المستضعفين في مكة فأرشدهم الله تعالى إلى الهجرة من  مكة إلى المدينة ليتمكنوا من عبادة الله تعالى، فناداهم بقوله عز وجل: {يَا  عِبَادِيَ (1) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} أي بي وبرسولي ولقائي {إِنَّ أَرْضِي  وَاسِعَةٌ} فهاجروا فيها، ولا ترضوا بالبقاء مع الكفر تهانون وتلزمون  بعبادة غيري من آلهة المشركين، {فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ} لا تعبدوا معي  غيري. وعليه فهاجروا في سبيل مرضاتي ولا تخشوا موتاً ولا فقراً فإن كل نفس  ذائقة الموت هاجر صاحبها أو لم يهاجر {كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ}  وقوله: {ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ (2) } ، لا محالة فمن رجع إلينا وهو  مؤمن مطيع منفذ لأوامرنا مجتنب نواهينا أسعدناه، من رجع إلينا وهو كافر بنا  عاص لنا مهمل أوامرنا مرتكب نواهينا أشقيناه. وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ  غُرَفاً (3) } أي لننزلنهم من الجنة دار الإسعاد {غُرَفاً تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا} أي لا يخرجون منها ولا يموتون  فيها. هذا بيان لمن مات وهو مؤمن عامل بالصالحات ومنها الهجرة في سبيل  الله. وقوله {نِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ} أي ذلك الإنزال في الغرف في  الجنان هو الإسعاد المترتب على الإيمان والهجرة والعمل الصالح فالإيمان  والهجرة والعمل الصالح عملٌ والجنة وما فيها من النعيم أجرة ذلك العمل.  وأثنى الله تعالى على الجنة فقال: {نِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ} ووصفهم  بقوله {الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا} أي على الإيمان والهجرة والطاعة {وَعَلَى  رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ} فخرجوا من ديارهم تاركين أموالهم لا يحملون معهم  زاداً كل ذلك توكلا على ربهم وقوله تعالى: {وَكَأَيِّنْ (4) مِنْ دَابَّةٍ  لا تَحْمِلُ رِزْقَهَا} لضعفها وعجزها أي وكثير من الدواب من الإنسان  والحيوان مَن يعجز حتى عن حمل طعامه أو شرابه لضعفه والله عز وجل يرزقه بما  يسخر له من أسباب وما يهيئ له من فرص فيطعم ويشرب كالأقوياء والقادرين،  وعليه فلا يمنعنكم عن الهجرة مخافة الفاقة والفقر فالله تعالى تكفل برزقكم  ورزق سائر مخلوقاته. {وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ} لأقوالكم {الْعَلِيمُ (5) }  ببواطنكم وظواهركم وأعمالكم وأحوالكم فارهبوه ولا ترهبوا سواه فإن في طاعته  السعادة والكمال وفي معصيته الشقاء والخسران.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- لا عذر لأحد في ترك عبادة الله وتوحيده فيها لأنه إن منع منها في بلد وجب عليه أن يهاجر إلى بلد آخر.
2- لا معنى للخوف من الموت إذا وجب العمل كالهجرة والجهاد لأن الموت حق ولا بد منه.
3- بيان جزاء أهل الصبر والتوكل من أهل الإيمان والهجرة والتقوى.
4- لا يمنعن المؤمن من الهجرة خوفه من الجوع في دار هجرته إذ تكفل الله برزقه.
__________**
1 - قال القرطبي هذه الآية نزلت في تحريض المؤمنين الذين كانوا بمكة على  الهجرة وهو كذلك إلا أنها عامة في كل من منع من عبادة الله تعالى في أرض  عليه أن يهاجر إلى أخرى يعبد الله تعالى فيها إذ العبادة هي علّة خلقه  ووجوده لقوله تعالى (وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون) .
2 - قرأ الجمهور: (ترجعون) وقرأ البعض بالياء (يرجعون) .
3 - وروى مسلم: "أن أهل الجنة ليتراءون أهل الغرف من فوقهم كما تتراءون  الكوكب الدري الغابر في الأفق من المشرق أو من المغرب لتفاضل ما بينهم،  وقيل له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تلك منازل الأنبياء لا يبلغها  غيرهم! قال: بلى والذي نفسي بيده رجال آمنوا بالله وصدقوا المرسلين".
4 - وكأين: أصلها أي دخلت عليها كاف التشبيه وصار فيها معنى كم، والتقدير:  أي كشيء كثير من العدد من دابة قال ابن عباس: الدواب هي كل ما دبّ من  الحيوان فكله لا يحمل رزقه ولا يدخر إلا ابن آدم والنمل والفأر.
5 - وهو السميع لدعائكم العليم بما في نفوسكم من إخلاص لله تعالى في أعمالكم وتوكلكم ورجائكم من الرزق.**
******************************  ****
**وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ  وَالْقَمَرَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (61) اللَّهُ  يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (62) وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ نَزَّلَ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِهَا  لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا  يَعْقِلُونَ (63) وَمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا لَهْوٌ  وَلَعِبٌ وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ لَوْ كَانُوا  يَعْلَمُونَ (64)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولئن سألتهم: أي المشركين.
وسخر الشمس والقمر: أي ذللهما يسيران الدهر كله لا يملان ولا يفتران.
فأنى يؤفكون: أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد ظهور أدلته لهم. وهو أن الخالق المدبر هو الإله الحق الذي يجب توحيده في عبادته.
الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء: أي يوسّع الرزق على من يشاء من عباده امتحاناً للعبد هل يشكر لله أو يكفر نعمه.
ويقدر له: أي ويضيق عليه ابتلاء ليرى هل يصبر أو يسخط.
ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها ليقولن الله: إذاً كيف يشركون به أصناما لا تنفع ولا تضر؟
قل الحمد لله: أي قل لهم الحمد لله على ثبوت الحجة عليكم.
بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون: أي إنهم متناقضون في فهمهم وجوابهم.
وما هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا لهو ولعب: أي بالنظر إلى العمل لها والعيش فيها  فهي لهو يتلهى بها الإنسان ولعب يخرج منه بلا طائل ولا فائدة.
وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان: أي الحياة الكاملة الخالدة، ولذا العمل لها أفضل من العمل للدنيا.
لو كانوا يعلمون: أي لو علم المشركون هذا لما آثروا الدنيا الفانية على الآخرة الباقية.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك وتذكير المشركين لعلّهم  يوحدون. يقول تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ} أي لئن سألت هؤلاء المشركين الذين يؤذون المؤمنين ويضطهدونهم  من أجل توحيدهم لله تعالى لو سألتهم {مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ} أي من أوجدهما من العدم، ومن سخر الشمس والقمر في فلكيهما  يسيران الحياة كلها ليجيبُنَّك قائلين الله. {فَأَنَّى (1) يُؤْفَكُونَ} أي  كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد ظهور أدلته إنها حال تستدعي التعجب وقوله تعالى:  {اللهُ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ}  هذا مظهر من مظاهر الحكمة الإلهية والتدبير الحكيم وهو موجب له الألوهية  نافٍ لها عما سواه. فهذا يبسط الرزق له فيوسّع عليه في طعامه وشرابه وكسائه  ومركوبه ومسكنه، وهذا يضيق عليه في ذلك لماذا؟! والجواب: إنه يوسع امتحانا  للعبد هل يشكر أو يكفر، ويضيق ابتلاءًا للعبد هل يصبر أو يسخط. ولذا فلا  حجة للمشركين في (2) غناهم وفقر المؤمنين فالغنى لا يدل على رضا الله على  العبد ولا على سخطه. والفقر كذلك لا يدل على سخط ولا على رضا. وقوله تعالى  {إِنَّ اللهَ بِكُلِّ (3) شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ} تقرير لحكمته ورحمته وعدله  وتدبيره فهو يوسع لحكمة ويضيق لحكمة لعلمه بعباده وما يصلحهم وما يفسدهم إذ  من الناس من يصلحه الغنى، ومنهم من يصلحه الفقر، والإفساد كذلك وقوله  تعالى: {وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً  فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِهَا} أي ولئن سألت يا رسولنا  هؤلاء المشركين فقلت من نزل من السماء ماء المطر فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها  بالقحط والجدب لأجابوك قائلين: الله إذاً قل لهم: الحمد (4) لله على  اعترافكم بالحق لو أنكم تعملون بمقتضاه فما دام الله هو الذي ينزل الماء  ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها فالعبادة إذاً لا تنبغي إلا له فلم إذاً تعبدون معه  آلهة أخرى لا تنزل ماء ولا تحيي أرضا ولا غيرها، {بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا  يَعْقِلُونَ} إذ لو عقلوا ما أشركوا بربهم أحجاراً وأصناماً ولا ما تناقضوا  هذا التناقض في أقوالهم وأفعالهم يعترفون بالله ربا خالقاً رازقاً مدبراً  ويعكفون على الأصنام يستغيثون بها ويدعونها ويعادون بل ويحاربون من ينهاهم  عن ذلك.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا} أي التي أعمت الناس عن  الآخرة وصرفتهم عن التزود لها ما هي {إِلَّا لَهْوٌ وَلَعِبٌ (5) } إذ  يتشاغل بها الكافر ويعمل لها الليل والنهار ثم يموت ويخرج منها صفر اليدين  كالأطفال يلعبون طوال النهار ثم يعودون بلا شيء سوى ما نالهم من التعب  فالواجب أن تحول إلى عمل صالح مثمر يتزود به العبد إلى آخرته إذ الآخرة هي  الحيوان أي الحياة الكاملة الخالدة فلها يعمل العاملون، وفي عملها يتنافس  المتنافسون. وهذا معنى قوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ} أي الدار  الآخرة {لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ} (6) أي الحياة التي يجب أن نعمل لها لبقائها  وخيريّتها، وقوله: {لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي نعم إذ لو علموا أن  الآخرة خير لما أقبلوا على الدنيا وأعرضوا عن الآخرة، ولكن جهلهم هو سبب  إعراضهم، فدواؤهم العلم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التعجب من تناقض المشركين الذين يؤمنون بربوبية الله ويجحدون ألوهيته.
2- بيان حقيقة وهي أن الغنى والفقر لا يدلان على رضا الرب ولا على سخطه، وإنما يدلان على علم الله
وحكمته وحسن تدبيره.
3- بيان حقارة الدنيا وتفاهتها وعظمة الآخرة وعلو قيمتها. فلذا أحمق الناس وأشدهم سفاهة من يعمى عن
الآخرة ويكفر بها ويبصر الدنيا ويؤمن بها.
__________**
1 - الاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب.
2 - نزلت الآية رداً على المشركين الذين عيّروا المؤمنين بالفقر وقالوا  لهم: لو كنتم على الحق لم تكونوا فقراء، وهذا تمويه منهم إذ في الكافرين  فقراء أيضا.
3 - هذه الجملة تذييلية لإفادة أن ذلك كله جار على حكمة لا يُطّلع عليها.
4 - (الحمد لله) أي: على ما أوضح من الحجج والبراهين على قدرته على كل شيء أراده.
5 - اللهو: ما يلهو به الناس أي: يشتغلون به عن الأمور المكدّرة أو يعمرون به أوقاتهم الخالية عن الأعمال.
6 - الحيوان: يقع على كل شيء حي، وحيوان: عين في الجنة، وقيل: أصل الحيوان حييان فأبدلت إحداهما واواً لاجتماع المثلين.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (1)  
الحلقة (675)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 152الى صــــ 160)

فَإِذَا  رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ (65)  لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ وَلِيَتَمَتَّعُ  وا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ  (66) أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا جَعَلْنَا حَرَمًا آمِنًا وَيُتَخَطَّفُ  النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِهِمْ أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَةِ  اللَّهِ يَكْفُرُونَ (67) وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ  كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُ أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ  مَثْوًى لِلْكَافِرِينَ (68) وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا  لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (69)
شرح الكلمات:
في الفلك: أي في السفينة.
مخلصين له الدين: أي دعوا الله وحده فلم يذكروا معه غيره من الآلهة.
إذا هم يشركون: أي يفاجئونك بالشرك وهو دعاء غير الله تعالى.
ليكفروا بما آتيناهم: أي بنعمة الإنجاء من الغرق وغيرها من النعم.
فسوف يعلمون: أي سوف يعلمون عاقبة كفرهم إذا ألقوا في جهنم.
ويتخطف الناس من حولهم: أي يسبون ويقتلون في ديار جزيرتهم.
أفبالباطل يؤمنون: أي بالأصنام وهي الباطل، ينكر تعالى عليهم ذلك.
والذين جاهدوا فينا: أي بذلوا جهدهم في تصحيح عقائدهم وتزكية نفوسهم وتهذيب  أخلاقهم ثم بقتال أعداء الله من أهل الكفر المحاربين للإسلام والمسلمين.
لنهدينهم سبلنا: أي لنوفقنّهم إلى معرفة ما يوصل إلى محبتنا ورضانا ونعينهم على تحصيله.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في التنديد بالمشركين وشركهم فقد تقدم في السياق أنهم  يعترفون بربوبية الله تعالى إذ لو سئلوا عمن خلق السموات والأرض وسخر  الشمس والقمر لقالوا الله ولو سئلوا عمن نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض  بعد موتها لقالوا الله. ومع هذا هم يشركون بالله آلهة أوثانا، وكما يعترفون  بربوبية الله ثم يشركون به الأصنام، فإنهم إذا ركبوا في الفلك أي في سفينة  من السفن وجاءهم موج واضطربت بهم وخافوا الغرق دعوا الله تعالى  {مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} أي الدعاء فسألوه وحده دون آلهتهم أن ينجيهم  من الغرق. {فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ} ونزلوا سالمين من الغرق  إذا هم يشركون يفاجئونك بالشرك فهذا التناقض منهم كالتناقض في اعترافهم  بربوبية الله تعالى ثم بالإشراك به. ومردّ هذا إلى الجهل والتقليد والعناد  والمجاحدة والمكابرة. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى من هذا السياق وهي قوله  {فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ} (1) .
وقوله تعالى في الآية (66) : {لِيَكْفُرُوا (2) بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ} أي  عودتهم إلى الشرك بعد نجاتهم من الغرق ونزولهم في البر كان كأنه من أجل أن  يكفروا بنعمة الله تعالى بإنجائهم من الغرق، إذ لو لم يكفروها لاستمروا على  الإخلاص لله بدعائه وعبادته وحده دون الآلهة التي تركوها عند حلول الشدة  ومعاينة البلاء. وقوله تعالى: {وَلِيَتمتعوا} قرئ بسكون اللام ورجّح  ابن جرير هذه القراءة فيكون المعنى: وليتمتعوا في دنياهم بما آتاهم الله من  متاع الحياة الدنيا {فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ} عاقبة ذلك بعد موتهم وهي عذاب  الآخرة، والأمر حينئذٍ في قوله وليتمتعوا للتهديد والوعيد.
أما على قراءة جر اللام ولِيتمتعوا فالجملة معطوفة على قوله ليكفروا أي  أخلصوا في الشدة وأشركوا في الرخاء ليكفروا وليتمتعوا بما أوتوا في الحياة،  ولم يكن ذلك بنافعهم ولا بمغن عنهم من الله شيئا فسوف يعلمون ما يحل بهم  من عذاب وما ينزل بهم من بلاء وشقاء.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (67) {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا جَعَلْنَا  حَرَماً (3) آمِناً وَيُتَخَطَّفُ (4) النَّاسُ مِنْ حَوْلِهِمْ} أي ألم ير  أولئك المشركون الكافرون بنعمة الله في الإنجاء من الغرق نعمة أخرى وهي أن  جعل الله تعالى لهم حرماً آمنا يسكنونه آمنين من غارات الأعداء وحروب  الظالمين المعتدين، لا يعتدى عليهم في حرمهم ولا يظلمون في حين أن الناس من  حولهم في أطراف جزيرتهم وأوساطها يتخطفون فتشّن عليهم الغارات ويقتلون  ويؤسرون في كل وقت وحين، أليست هذه نعمة من أعظم النعم تستوجب شكرهم لله  تعالى بعبادته وترك عبادة من سواه. ولذا قال تعالى عاتباً عليهم منددا  بسلوكهم {أَفَبِالْباطل يُؤْمِنُونَ (5) } أي بالشرك وعبادة الأصنام  يصدقون ويعترفون {وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ يَكْفُرُونَ} أي يجحدون إنعام ربهم  عليهم فلا يشكرونه بعبادته وتوحيده فيها. وقوله تعالى في الآية الرابعة  (68) {وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللهِ كَذِباً أَوْ كَذَّبَ  بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُ} وصفهم بالظلم الفظيع في حالتين الأولى في كذبهم  على الله بتحريم ما أحل وتحليل ما حرم واتخاذ شركاء لله زاعمين أنها تشفع  لهم عند الله عز وجل والثانية في تكذيبهم للحق الذي جاءهم به رسول الله وهو  الدين الإسلامي بعقائده وشرائعه حيث كذبوا بالقرآن والرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وبعد هذا التسجيل لأكبر ظلم عليهم قال تعالى:  {أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوىً (6) لِلْكَافِرِينَ} ؟ والاستفهام للتقرير  أي إن في جهنم مثوى أي مسكنا للكافرين من أمثالهم وهم كافرون ظالمون وذلك  جزاؤهم ولبئس الجزاء جهنم.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الخامسة (69) {وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا (7)  لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللهَ لَمَعَ (8) الْمُحْسِنِينَ} في  هذه الآية بشرى سارة ووعد صدق كريم، وذلك أن من جاهد في سبيل الله أي طلباً  لمرضاة الله بالعمل على إعلاء كلمته بأن يعبد ولا يعبد معه سواه فقاتل  المشركين يوم يؤذن له في قتالهم يهديه الله تعالى أي يوفقه إلى سبيل النجاة  من المرهوب والفوز بالمحبوب، وكل من جاهد في ذات الله نفسه وهواه والشيطان  وأولياءه فإن هذه البشرى تناله وهذا الوعد ينجز له وذلك أن الله مع  المحسنين بعونه ونصره وتأييده على من جاهدهم في سبيل الله، والمراد من  المحسنين الذين يحسنون نياتهم وأعمالهم وأقوالهم فتكون صالحة مثمرة لزكاة  نفوسهم وطهارة أرواحهم. اللهم اجعلنا منهم وآتنا ما وعدتهم إنك جواد كريم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن مشركي العرب لم يكونوا ملاحدة لا يؤمنون بالله تعالى وتقرير  أنهم كانوا موحدين توحيد الربوبية مشركين في توحيد الألوهية أي العبادة.
2- إيقاظ ضمائر المشركين بتنبيههم بنعم الله تعالى عليهم لعلهم يشكرون.
3- لا ظلم أعظم من ظلم من افترى على الله الكذب، وكذّب بالحق لما جاءه وانتهى إليه وعرفه فانصرف عنه مؤثرا دنياه متبعا لهواه.
4- بشرى الله لمن جاهد المشركين وجاهد نفسه والهوى والشياطين بالهداية إلى سبيل الفوز والنجاة في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة.
5- فضل الإحسان وهو إخلاص العبادة لله تعالى وأداؤها متقنة مجوّدة كما  شرعها الله تعالى، وبيان هذا الفضل للإحسان بكون الله تعالى مع المحسنين  بنصرهم وتأييدهم والإنعام عليهم وإكرامهم في جواره الكريم.
__________
1 - قال القرطبي: يدعون معه غيره وما لم ينزل به سلطانا. وقيل: إشراكهم أن  يقول قائلهم لولا الله والرئيس والملاح لغرقنا، وهو كمال قال، وإنما هو عند  المسلمين من الشرك الأصغر لا الأكبر كقول الرجل: لولا الطبيب لمات فلان،  ولولا الكلب لسرقنا.
2 - (ليكفروا) هذه اللام هي لام كي، والظاهر أنها للعاقبة وما يؤول إليه  الأمر، وقيل هي لام الأمر، وإن كانت كذلك فهو للتهديد والوعيد، ويقوّي هذا  الوجه قراءة من قرأها من القراء السبعة بسكون اللام (وليتمتعوا) .
3 - هو مكة والحرم حولها.
4 - الخطف: الأخذ بسرعة. قال الضحاك يتخطف الناس من حولهم: أي يقتل بعضهم  بعضاً ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً فذكرهم الله تعالى بهذه النعمة لعلهم يذعنون له  بالطاعة.
5 - الاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب أيضا.
6 - المثوى المستقر الدائم، والمثوى كالمأوى وزناً ومعنى والاستفهام هنا للتقرير.
7 - جاهدوا الكفار والفساق والشيطان والنفس أمّا جهاد الكفار فلم يؤذن فيه  في الوقت الذي نزلت فيه هذه الآية إلا أنه لا مانع أن ينزل الحكم قبل أن  يشرع العمل. ولكنه منتظر، وأما جهاد النفس فهو لازم لا يفارق وكذا جهاد  الشيطان عليه لعائن الله.
8 - المعيّة هنا: معيّة إعانة وتسديد ونصرة على الأعداء المحاربين من الكفار والشياطين والنفس.
******************************  ***

سورة الروم
مكية
وآياتها ستون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم (1) غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ (2) فِي أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ (3) فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ (4) بِنَصْرِ  اللهِ يَنْصُرُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (5) وَعْدَ  اللهِ لا يُخْلِفُ اللهُ وَعْدَهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ (6) يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ  عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ (7)
شرح الكلمات:
الم: هذه أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب الم، وتقرأ ألف، لام، ميم.
غلبت الروم: أي غلبت فارس الروم.
الروم: اسم رجل هو روم بن عيصو بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم سميّت به قبيلة لأنه جدها.
في أدنى الأرض: أي أقرب أرض الروم إلى فارس وهي أرضٌ يقال لها الجزيرة "بين دجلة والفرات".
وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون: أي وهم أي الروم من بعد غلب فارس لهم سيغلبونها.
في بضع سنين: أي في فترة ما بين الثلاث سنوات إلى تسع سنين.
لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد: أي الأمر في ذلك أي في غلب فارس أولا ثم في غلب الروم أخيراً لله وحده إذ ما شاءه كان وما لم يشأه لم يكن.
ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون: أي ويوم تغلب الروم فارساً يفرح المؤمنون بنصر أهل  الكتاب على المشركين عبدة النار، وبنصرهم هم على المشركين في بدر.
وعد الله: أي وعدهم الله تعالى وعدا وأنجزه لهم.
لا يخلف الله وعده: أي ليس من شأن الله خلف الوعد وذلك لكمال قدرته وعلمه.
ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون: كمال الله في قدرته وعلمه المستلزم لإنجاز وعده.
يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا: أي لا يعلمون حقائق الإيمان وأسرار الشرع  وإنما يعلمون ما ظهر من الحياة الدنيا كطلب المعاش من تجارة وزراعة وصناعة.
وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون: أي عن الحياة الآخرة، وما فيها من نعيم وجحيم وما يؤدي إلى ذلك من عقائد وأفعال وتروك.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {الم} : أحسن أوجه التفسير لمثل هذه الحروف القول بأن الله  أعلم بمراده به، مع الإشارة إلى أنه أفاد فائدتين الأولى أن هذا القرآن  المؤلف من مثل هذه الحروف المقطعة قد أعجز العرب على تأليف مثله فدل على  أنه وحي من الله وتنزيله، وأن من نزل عليه نبي الله ورسوله وأن ما يحمل من  تشريع هو حاجة البشرية ولا تصلح ولا تكمل ولا تسعد إلا به وعليه، والثانية  أنها لما كان المشركون يمنعون من سماع القرآن مخافة تأثيره على المستمع له  جاء تعالى بمثل هذه الفواتح للعديد من سور كتابه فكانت تضطرهم إلى الاستماع  إليه لأن هذه الحروف لم تكن معهودة في مخاطبتهم.
وقوله تعالى: {غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ} (1) : أي غَلَبت فارس الروم في {فِي  أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ} أي (2) أرض الشام الأقرب إلى بلاد فارس وذلك في أرض  الجزيرة الواقعة بين نهري دجلة والفرات 
وقوله: {وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ} أي وهم من بعد غلب  فارس الروم ستغلب الروم فارسا وقوله: {فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ} أي في فترة  زمانية ما بين الثلاث سنوات إلى تسع سنوات وقوله {لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَمِنْ (3) بَعْدُ} أي الأمر في ذلك لله تعالى من قبل الغلب ومن  بعده إذ هو المتصرف في خلقه. وقوله {وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  بِنَصْرِ اللهِ} أي (4) يوم يغلب الروم فارساً يفرح المؤمنون بانتصار الروم  على فارس لأن الروم أهل كتاب وفارساً مشركون يعبدون النار، كما يفرح  المؤمنون أيضاً بانتصارهم على المشركين في بدر إذ كان الوقت الذي انتصرت  فيه الروم هو وقت انتصر فيه المؤمنون على المشركين في بدر. وهذا من الغيب  الذي أخبر به القرآن قبل وقوعه فكان كما أخبر فأكد بذلك أن الإسلام وكتابه  ورسوله حق. وقوله تعالى: {يَنْصُرُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الرَّحِيمُ} أي ينصر تعالى من يشاء نصره من عباده وقد شاء نصر المؤمنين  والروم فنصرهم في وقت واحد منجزاً بذلك وعده الذي واعد به منذ بضع سنين (5)  ، وهو العزيز أي الغالب على أمره القادر على إنجاز وعده الرحيم بأوليائه  وصالحي عباده. وقوله ولكن {يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا (6) } كتدبير الله وقدرته وعزته وفوائد شرعه وأسرار دينه. ولكن  يعلمون ظاهراً من الحياة الدنيا كتدبير معايشهم من زراعة وصناعة وتجارة،  وفي نفس الوقت هم عن الحياة الآخرة غافلون عما يجب عليهم فعله وتركه  ليسعدوا فيها بالنجاة من النار وسكنان الجنان في جوار الرحمن سبحانه  وتعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير صحة الإسلام وأنه الدين الحق بصدق ما يخبر به كتابه من الغيوب.
2- بيان أن أهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى أقرب إلى المسلمين من المشركين والملاحدة من بلاشفة شيوعيين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر.
3- بيان أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ما يسعدهم في الآخرة ويكملهم من العقائد  الصحيحة والشرائع الحكيمة الرحيمة التي لا يكمل الإنسان ولا يسعد إلا  عليها، ويعلمون ظاهراً من الحياة الدنيا كتدبير المعاش من زراعة وصناعة  وتجارة، أما عن سر الحياة الدنيا ولماذا كانت فهم لا يعلمون شيئا كما هم عن  الحياة الآخرة غافلون بالمرة فلا يبحثون عما يسعد فيها ولا عما يشقي.  والعياذ بالله تعالى من الغفلة عن دار البقاء في السعادة أو الشقاء.
__________
1 - هذا الخبر المقصود منه لازم الفائدة، إذ يعلم الله ذلك، وإنما المراد  نحن نعلم ذلك فلا يهنئكم أيها المشركون ذلك ولا تتطاولوا به على رسولنا  وأوليائنا فإنا نعلم أنهم سيغلبون من غلبهم في بضع سينين لا يعد الغلب في  مثله غلبا.
2 - اختلف في أدنى الأرض هل هذا الإدناء إلى أرض الروم أو إلى أرض الفرس  كما في التفسير أو أدنى الأرض إلى أرض الروم أو إلى أرض العرب، وهذا الخلاف  سببه الخلاف في تحديد موقع المعركة فإن كانت بالجزيرة فأدنى الأرض هو  بالنسبة إلى أرض فارس وإن كانت الوقعة بالأردن فهي أقرب إلى أرض الروم وإن  كانت الوقعة بأذرعات جنوب الشام فهي أقرب إلى ديار العرب الحجاز وما حوله  والراجح الأول كما في التفسير.
3 - قبل، وبعد: مبنيان على الضم لحذف المضاف إليه ونية معناه أي: من قبل الغلب وبعده.
4 - قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله الله عز وجل: (الم غلبت الروم في  أدنى الأرض) قال: كان المشركون يحبون أن يظهر أهل فارس على الروم لأنهم  وإياهم أهل أوثان، وكان المسلمون يحبون أن تظهر الروم على فارس لأنهم أهل  كتاب، وذكر أن أبا بكر راهن قريشاً في كلام طويل، وقال الترمذي فيه حديث  حسن صحيح غريب نقله القرطبي.
5 - وقيل كان النصر يوم صلح الحديبية لأن صلح الحديبية كان في واقع الأمر  نصراً للمؤمنين، وما في التفسير أصح لحديث الترمذي وقد حسنه وصححه وقال فيه  غريب.
6 - قال الحسن بلغ - والله- من علم أحدهم بالدنيا أنه ينقد الدرهم فيخبرك بوزنه ولا يحسن أن يصلي وفي هذا قال بعضهم شعراً:
ومن البلية أن ترى لك صاحبا
في صورة الرجل السميع البصير
فطنٍ بكل مصيبة في ماله
وإذا يصاب بدينه لم يشعر*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (2)  
الحلقة (676)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 161الى صــــ 165)

أَوَلَمْ  يَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ لَكَافِرُونَ (8)  أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا  الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ  رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ  كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (9) ثُمَّ كَانَ عَاقِبَةَ الَّذِينَ  أَسَاءُوا السُّوأَى أَنْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا بِهَا  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (10) 

شرح الكلمات:
في أنفسهم: أي كيف خُلقوا ولم يكونوا شيئا، ثم كيف أصبحوا رجالا.
إلا بالحق: أي لم يخلق الله السموات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق الذي هو العدل.
وأجل مسمى: وهو نهاية هذه الحياة لتكون الحياة الثانية حياة الجزاء العادل.
بلقاء ربهم لكافرون: أي بالبعث والوقوف بين يدي الله ليسألهم ويحاسبهم ويجزيهم.
وأثاروا الأرض: قلبوها للحرث والغرس والإنشاء والتعمير.
وعمروها: أي عمروا الأرض عمارة أكثر مما عمرها هؤلاء المشركون.
وجاءت رسلهم بالبينات: أي بالدلائل والحجج والبراهين من المعجزات وغيرها.
ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون: أي بتكذيبهم وشركهم ومعاصيهم فعرضوا أنفسهم للهلاك.
أساءوا السوأى: أي بالتكذيب والشرك والمعاصي والسوءى هي الحالة الأسوأ.
أن كذبوا بآيات الله: أي بتكذيبهم آيات الله القرآنية واستهزائهم بها.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المنكرين للبعث الآخر إلى الإيمان به من طريق  ذكر الأدلة العقلية التي تحملها الآيات القرآنية فقوله تعالى {أَوَلَمْ  يَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ (1) } أي أينكرون البعث ولم يتفكروا في  أنفسهم كيف كانوا عدماً ثم وجدوا أطفالاً ثم شبابا ثم رجالاً كهولاً  وشيوخاً ثم يموتون أليس القادر على خلقهم وتربيتهم ثم إماتتهم قادر على  بعثهم وحسابهم ومجازاتهم على كسبهم في هذه الحياة الدنيا وقوله تعالى {مَا  خَلَقَ اللهُ 
السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ (2)  وَأَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً} أي لم يخلقهما عبثا بل خلقهما ليذكر ويُشكر، ثم إذا تم  الأجل المحدد لهما أفناهما ثم بعث عباده ليحاسبهم هل ذكروا وشكروا أو تركوا  ونسوا وكفروا ثم يجزيهم بحسب إيمانهم وطاعتهم أو كفرهم وعصيانهم.
وقوله تعالى {وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِنَ النَّاسِ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ  لَكَافِرُونَ} يخبر تعالى أنه مع ظهور الأدلة وقوة الحجج على صحة عقيدة  البعث والجزاء فإن كثيرا من الناس كافرون بالبعث والجزاء وقوله تعالى في  الآية (9) {أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ  عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ} أي أيكذّب أولئك المشركون بالبعث  والجزاء ولم يسيروا في الأرض شمالاً وجنوباً (3) فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة  الذين من قبلهم هلاكا ودماراً، {كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً  وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ} بالإنشاء والتعمير والزراعة والفلاحة  {وَعَمَرُوهَا} عمارة أكثر مما عَمَرَها هؤلاء، {وَجَاءَتْهُمْ (4)  رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  } ، ولما أهلكهم لم يكن ظالما لهم بل كانوا هم  الظالمين لأنفسهم. أليس في هذا دليلا على حكمة الله وعلمه وقدرته فكيف ينكر  عليه بعثه لعباده يوم القيامة لحسابهم ومجازاتهم؟
وقوله تعالى {ثُمَّ كَانَ عَاقِبَةَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاءُوا} أي الأعمال فلم  يصلحوها حيث كذّبوا برسل الله وشرائعه. وقوله: {السُّوأَى (5) } أي عاقبة  الذين أساءوا السوأى أي العاقبة السوأى وهو خسرانهم وهلاكهم، وقوله {أَنْ  كَذَّبُوا بِآياتِ اللهِ} أي من أجل أنهم كذبوا بآيات الله {وَكَانُوا  بِهَا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  } وأصروا على ذلك ولم يتوبوا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة العقلية المثبتة لها.
2- كفر أكثر الناس (6) بالبعث مع كثرة الأدلة وقوتها.
3- مشروعية السير في الأرض للاعتبار مع اشتراط عدم حصول إثم في ذلك بترك واجب أو بفعل محرم.
4- بيان جزاء الله العادل في أن عاقبة الإساءة السوأى (7) .
5- كفر الاستهزاء بالشرع وأحكامه والقرآن وآياته.
__________
1 - (في أنفسهم) ظرف للتفكر، وليس مفعولا لفعل يتفكروا لأنهم لم يؤمروا أن  يتفكروا في خلق أنفسهم بل في خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما.
2 - جائز أن يكون (إلا بالحق) معناه: إلا للحق أو لإقامة الحق أو بالحكمة  وما في التفسير أولى وكل ما ذكر يشمله ويدل عليه. والأجل المسمى: المراد به  أن كل المخلوقات حدد لها أجل فنائها، وهذا التقرير للفناء مستلزم للحياة  الآخرة.
3 - فينظروا بأبصارهم وبصائرهم فلمّا كذبوا أهلكهم الله وما كان ظالما لهم بل هم الظالمون لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
4 - أي: بالمعجزات والأحكام الشرعية.
5 - السوءى: تأنيث الأسوأ، كالحسنى تأنيث الأحسن، والأسوأ: الأقبح من  الأفعال والأقوال والمعتقدات، وجائز أن يكون المراد بالسوءى هنا جهنم كما  أن المراد بالحسنى الجنة في قوله تعالى (للذين أحسنوا الحسنى) أي الجنة.
6 - العلة أنهم لا يفكرون أي: لا يعملون خواطرهم في النظر والتأمل هذا هو  سر عدم إيمانهم إذ لو نسب المفكرون إلى غيرهم لما كانت النسبة واحداً إلى  مليون:
ولم أر كالرجال تفاوتا لدى الفكر حتى عدّ ألف بواحد
7 - أي: عاقبة الشرك والمعاصي وهما السوء والإساءة عاقبتهما السوءى أي: أشد العقوبات وأنكاها في الدنيا والآخرة.
******************************  **
اللهُ  يَبْدأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (11)  وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يُبْلِسُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (12) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ  لَهُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِهِمْ شُفَعَاءُ وَكَانُوا بِشُرَكَائِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ  (13) وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَفَرَّقُونَ (14)  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ  يُحْبَرُونَ (15) وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآياتِنَا  وَلِقَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ فَأُولَئِكَ فِي الْعَذَابِ مُحْضَرُونَ (16)
شرح الكلمات:
ثم إليه ترجعون: أي بعد إعادة الخلق وبعث الناس.
يبلس المجرمون: أي ييأسون من النجاة وتنقطع حجتهم فلا يتكلمون.
وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين: أي يتبرءون منهم ولا يعترفون بهم.
يتفرقون: أي ينقسمون إلى سعداء أصحاب الجنة وأشقياء أصحاب النار.
في روضة يحبرون: أي في روضة من رياض الجنة يسرون ويفرحون.
في العذاب محضرون: أي مدخلون فيه لا يخرجون منه.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة وعرض صور  حية صادقة لما يتم بعد البعث من جزاء، فقوله تعالى {اللهُ يَبْدأُ  الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} إعلان واضح صريح  قاطع للشك مزيل للّبس بأن الله رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما هو الذي بدأ  الخلق فخلق ما شاء ثم يميته ثم يعيده، وإليه لا إلى غيره ترجع الخليقة كلها  راضية أو ساخطة محبّة أو كارهة، هكذا قرر تعالى عقيدة البعث والجزاء  مدلّلاً عليها بأقوى دليل وهو وجوده تعالى وقدرته التي لا تحد وعلمه الذي  أحاط بكل شيء وحكمته التي لا يخلوا منها عمل، فقال {اللهُ يَبْدأُ  الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} .
وقوله عز وجل في الآية الثانية عشر (12) {وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ  يُبْلِسُ (1) الْمُجْرِمُونَ} هذا عرض لما بعد البعث فذكر أنه لماّ تقوم  الساعة ويبعث الناس يبلس المجرمون أي ييأسون من الرحمة وينقطعون عن الكلام  لعدم وجود حجة يحتجون بها. وقوله {وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِهِمْ  شُفَعَاءُ} أي ولم يكن لهم من يشفع لهم من شركائهم الذين عبدوهم بحجة أنهم  يشفعون لهم عند الله، فأيسوا من شفاعتهم وكفروا بهم أيضا أي أنكروا أنهم  كانوا يعبدونهم خوفاً من زيادة العذاب. هذه حال المجرمين الذين أجرموا على  أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي، الحامل عليها تكذيبهم بآيات الله ولقائه. وقوله  تعالى {وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَفَرَّقُونَ} هذا عرض  آخر يخبر تعالى أنه إذا قامت الساعة تفرق الناس على أنفسهم فريقين فريق في  الجنة وفريق في السعير، وبين ذلك مقرونا بعلله فقال: {فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا (2) وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} أي صدّقوا بالله ربّاً وإلهاً  وبمحمد رسولاً وبالإسلام ديناً لا دين يقبل غيره وبالبعث والجزاء حقا.  {وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} أي عبدوا الله تعالى بما شرع لهم من العبادات  إذ الصالحات هي المشروع من الطاعات القولية والفعلية فهؤلاء المؤمنون  العاملون للصالحات {فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ (3) } من رياض الجنة {يُحْبَرُونَ  (4) } أي يسرون ويفرحون بما لاقوه من الرضوان والنعيم المقيم، وذلك بفضل  الله تعالى عليهم وبما هداهم إليه من الإيمان، وما وفقهم إليه من عمل  الصالحات. وقوله: {وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآياتِنَا  وَلِقَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ فَأُولَئِكَ فِي الْعَذَابِ مُحْضَرُونَ} فقد أخبر عن  جزائهم مقروناً بعلة ذلك الجزاء وهو كفرهم بتوحيد الله تعالى، والتكذيب  بالآيات القرآنية وما تحمله من حجج وشرائع وأحكام، وبلقاء الآخرة وهو لقاء  الله تعالى بعد البعث للحساب والجزاء، فجزاؤهم أن يحضروا في العذاب دائماً  وأبداً لا يغيبون عنه، ولا يفتر عنهم، وهم فيه خالدون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة وعرض مشاهد القيامة.
2- تقرير عقيدة أن لا شفاعة لمشرك ولا كافر يوم القيامة، وبطلان ما يعتقده المبطلون من وجود من يشفع
لأهل الشرك والكفر.
3- تقرير مبدأ السعادة والشقاء يوم القيامة فأهل الإيمان والتقوى في روضة يحبرون، وأهل الشرك والمعاصي في العذاب محضرون.
__________
1 - يقال أبلس يبلس إبلاسا: إذا سكت متحيراً وانقطعت حجته وأيس أن تكون له حجّة، قال الشاعر:
يا صاح هل تعرف رسما مكرسا
قال نعم أعرفه وأبلسا
والمكرس: الذي بعرت فيه الإبل وبولت فركب بعضها بعضا.
2 - قيل في: (فأما) أن معناها: دع ما كنا فيه وخذ في غيره، وقيل معناها:  مهما كنا في شيء فخذ في غير ما كنا فيه، والمعنى متقارب، والحقيقة أنها  أداة شرط وتفصيل، تفصيل لما أجمل في الكلام السابق عليها وشرط ولذا قرن  جوابها بالفاء.
3 - الروضة: كل أرض ذات أشجار وماء وأزهار قال الأعشى:
وما روضة من رياض الحزن معشبة
خضراء جاد عليها مسبل هطل
يضاحك الشمس منها كوكب شرق
مؤزر بعميم النبت مكتهل
4 - (يحبرون) : ينعمون ويكرمون ويسرون بالحبور والسرور وأثر النعيم يقال:  فلان حسن السبر والحبر، وفي الحديث " يخرج رجل من النار ذهب حبره وسبره".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (3)  
الحلقة (677)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 166الى صــــ 172)

فَسُبْحَانَ  اللَّهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ (17) وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَعَشِيًّا وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ (18) يُخْرِجُ  الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَيُحْيِ  الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَكَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ (19) وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ  أَنْ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ تَنْتَشِرُونَ  (20) وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا  لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (21) 
شرح الكلمات:
فسبحان الله: أي سبحوا الله أي صلوا.
حين تمسون: أي تدخلون في المساء وفي هذا الوقت صلاة المغرب وصلاة العشاء.
وحين تصبحون: أي تدخلون في الصباح وفيه صلاة الصبح.
وله الحمد في السموات والأرض: أي وهو المحمود دون سواه في السموات والأرض.
وعشياً: أي حين تدخلون في العشي وفيه صلاة الظهر.
يخرج الحي من الميت: أي يخرج الإنسان الحي من النطفة وهي ميتة.
ويخرج الميت من الحي: أي يخرج النطفة من الإنسان الحي والبيضة الميتة من الدجاجة الحيّة.
ويحيى الأرض بعد موتها: أي يحييها بالمطر فتحيا بالنبات بعدما كانت يابسة ميتة.
وكذلك تخرجون: أي من قبوركم أحياء بعدما كنتم ميتين.
ومن آياته: أي ومن أدلة قدرته وعلمه وحكمته المقتضية لبعثكم بعد موتكم.
أن خلقكم من تراب: أي خلقه إياكم من تراب، وذلك بخلق آدم الأب الأول.
تنتشرون: أي في الأرض بشراً تعمرونها.
لتسكنوا إليها: أي لتسكن نفوسكم إلى بعضكم بعضاً بحكم التجانس في البشرية.
وجعل بينكم مودة: أي محبة ورحمة أي شفقة إذ كل من الزوجين يحب الآخر ويرحمه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله سبحانه وتعالى في هذا السياق: {فَسُبْحَانَ (1) اللهِ..........}  الآية. لما بين تعالى بدء الخلق ونهايته باستقرار أهل الجنة في الجنة وأهل  النار في النار وهذا عمل يستوجب تنزيهه تعالى عما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله  كما يستلزم حمده، ولما كانت الصلوات الخمس تشتمل على ذلك أمر بإقامتها في  المساء والصباح والظهيرة والعشيّ فقال تعالى: {فَسُبْحَانَ (2) اللهِ} أي  سبحوا الله {حِينَ تُمْسُونَ} أي تدخلون في المساء وهي صلاة المغرب والعشاء  {وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ} أي تدخلون في الصباح وهي صلاة الصبح. وقوله تعالى  {وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} يخبر تعالى أن له الحمد  مستحقا لها دون سائر خلقه في السموات والأرض. وقوله {وَعَشِيّاًً (3) }  معطوف على قوله {حِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ} أي وسبحوه في العشي. وهي صلاة العصر  {وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ} أي وسبحوه حين تدخلون في الظهيرة وهي صلاة الظهر.
وقوله تعالى {يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ (4) } أي ومن مظاهر الجلال  والكمال الموجبة لحمده وطاعته والمقتضية لقدرته على بعث عباده ومحاسبتهم  ومجازاتهم أنه يخرج الحي كالإنسان من النطفة والطير من البيضة والمؤمن من  الكافر {وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ} كالنطفة من الإنسان والبيضة  من الدجاجة وسائر الطيور التي تبيض. وقوله {وَيُحْيِي الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ  مَوْتِهَا} أي ومن مظاهر وجوده وقدرته وعلمه ورحمته أيضاً أنه يحيى الأرض  بالمطر بعد موتها بالجدب والقحط فإذا هي رابية تهتز بأنواع النباتات  والزروع وقوله {وَكَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ (5) } أي وكإخراج الحي من الميت  والميت من الحي وكإحيائه الأرض 
بعد موتها: يحييكم ويخرجكم من قبوركم للحساب والجزاء إذ القادر على الأول قادر على الثاني. ولا فرق.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا  أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ تَنْتَشِرُونَ} أي ومن آياته الدالة على وجوده وعلمه  وقدرته المستوجبة لعبادته وحده والمقررة لقدرته على البعث والجزاء خَلْقُه  للبشرية من تراب (6) إذ خلق أباها الأول آدم عليه السلام من تراب، وخلق  حواء زوجه من ضلعه ثم خلق باقي البشرية بطريقة التناسل. فإذا هي كما قال  سبحانه وتعالى: بشر ينتشرون (7) في الأرض متفرقين في أقطارها يعمرونها  بإذنه تعالى. وقوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ  أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِتَسْكُنُوا (8) إِلَيْهَا} أي ومن آياته أي حججه  وأدلته الدالة على وجوده وعلمه ورحمته المستوجبة لعبادته وتوحيده فيها  والدالة أيضا على قدرته على البعث والجزاء خلقه لكم أيها الناس من أنفسكم  أي من جنسكم الآدمي أزواجاً أي زوجات لتسكنوا إليها بعامل التجانس، إذ كل  جنس من المخلوقات يطمئن إلى جنسه ويسكن إليه، وقوله {وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ  مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً} أي جعل بين الزوجين مودة أي محبة ورحمة أي شفقة إلا  إذا ظلم أحدهما الآخر فإن تلك المودة وتلك الرحمة قد ترتفع حتى يرتفع الظلم  ويسود العدل والحق. وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ} أي دلائل  وحجج واضحة {لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} باستعمال عقولهم في النظر والفكر  فإنهم يجدون تلك الأدلة على قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته وكلها مقتضية لتوحيد  الله ومحبته وطاعته بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه، مع تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزء  التي أنكرها المجرمون المكذبون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تنزيه الله عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله.
2- وجوب حمد الله على آلائه وإنعامه.
3- وجوب إقام الصلاة.
4- بيان أوقات الصلوات الخمس (9) .
5- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه ورحمته المقتضية لتوحيده والمقررة لعقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1 - في هذه الآية الكريمة: (فسبحان الله) يأمر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين  بعبادته في الأوقات المذكورة في الآية، وأعظم العبادات الصلاة لأنها مشتملة  على ذكره وشكره.
2 - هذه الفاء للتفريع إذ هذا الأمر متفرع عما قبله إذ بيّن تعالى أن  الإيمان والعمل الصالح منج لصاحبه فبناء على ذلك فأقيموا الصلاة.
3 - العشي والعشية من صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس حسب دلالة الآية لتدخل  صلاة العصر والإمساء: تدخل فيه صلاة المغرب والعشاء والصبح في الإصباح  والظهر في الظهيرة.
4 - كون النطفة تحمل حيوانات منوية لا يتنافى مع إطلاق الموت عليها إذ  المراد من الموت الذي يوصف به الشيء كما وصفت الأرض بالموت إذا يبست ولم  يكن بها بنات، وحبة البر والشعير بالموت إذ الحياة تحدث للأرض بعد نزول  المطر عليها والحبة بعد تفاعلها مع التربة الثرية وكذا النطفة تحمل مادة  الحياة كالأرض والحبة ولا تظهر فيها إلا بعد تفاعلها الخاص في الرحم.
5 - في هذا دليل على مشروعية القياس وصحته، وجه القياس في الآية هو قياس المعاد على الخلق الأول والإيجاد.
6 - ووجه آخر للخلق من تراب وهو أن النطف التي هي أصل خلق الإنسان بعد  الأبوين آدم وحواء قد تكونت من الغذاء، وأن الغذاء قد تكون من نبات الأرض،  وأن نبات الأرض مشتمل على الأجزاء الترابية التي أنبتته فبهذا كان تكوين  الإنسان من تراب فكان آية وأمر آخر هو أن التراب بارد يابس، وهو طبع الموت  وطبع الحياة الحرارة والرطوبة، فمن ذلك البارد اليابس ينشأ المخلوق الحي  الرطب فسبحان الخلاق العليم.
7 - الانتشار الظهور والتفرق هنا وهناك في البلاد والأقطار تعملون سامعين مبصرين منكم الصالح ومنكم خلافه وهو الفاسد.
8 - ضمن لتسكنوا لتميلوا لذا عدي باللام وفي الآية دليل على عدم تزوج  الآدمي بغير الآدمية كالجنية إذ لا يحصل الأنس إلا بالجنس والآية تومئ إلى  أن أول ارتفاق الرجل بالمرأة سكونه إليها مما فيه من غليان القوة وذلك أن  الختانين إذا التقيا هيجا ماء الصلب فإذا نزل حصل السكون ووقف الهيجان كما  هو معروف.
9 - روي عن ابن عباس أنه سئل هل تجد الصلوات الخمس في القرآن؟ قال نعم:  وقرأ هذه الآية ومنها أخذ الإمام الشافعي أوقات الصلوات الخمس وأخذها مالك  من آية الإسراء (أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس) الآية.
******************************
وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ  وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْعَالِمِينَ (22) وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم  ْ مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ (23) وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (24) وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ تَقُومَ  السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ بِأَمْرِهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ دَعْوَةً مِنَ  الْأَرْضِ إِذَا أَنْتُمْ تَخْرُجُونَ (25)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن آياته: أي حججه وبراهينه الدالة على قدرته على البعث والجزاء.
واختلاف ألسنتكم: أي لغاتكم من عربية وعجمية والعجمية بينها اختلاف كثير.
وألوانكم: أي من أبيض وأصفر وأحمر وأسود والكل أبناء رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة.
للعالمين: أي للعقلاء على قراءة للعالمين (1) بفتح اللام، ولأولي العلم على قراءة كسر اللام.
وابتغاؤكم من فضله: أي طلبكم الرزق بإحضار أسبابه من زراعة وتجارة وصناعة وعمل.
لقوم يسمعون: أي سماع تدبر وفهم وإدراك لا مجرد سماع الأصوات.
يريكم البرق خوفاً وطمعا: أي إراءته إياكم البرق خوفاً من الصواعق والطوفان وطمعاً في المطر.
أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره: أي قيام السماء والأرض على ما هما عليه منذ نشأتهما بقدرته وتدبيره.
دعوة من الأرض: أي دعوة واحدة لا تتكرر وهي نفخة إسرافيل.
إذا أنتم تخرجون: أي من قبوركم أحياء للحساب والجزاء.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد والبعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة  والبراهين العقلية فقوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ} أي حججه الدالة على  قدرته على البعث والجزاء وعلى وجوب توحيده {خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ} فخلقُ بمعنى إيجاد السموات والأرض وما فيهما وما بينهما من  أكبر الأدلة وأقواها على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته وكلها موجبة  لتوحيده ومثبتة لقدرته على البعث والجزاء، مقررة له، وقوله: {وَاخْتِلافُ  (2) أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ} أي لغاتكم من عربية وعجمية ولهجاتكم بحيث لكل ناطق  لهجة تخصه يتميز بها إذا سمع صوته عرف بها من بين بلايين البشر،  {وَأَلْوَانِكُم  } واختلاف ألوانكم أيها البشر من أبيض إلى أسود ومن أحمر  إلى أصفر مع اختلاف الملامح والسمات بحيث لا يوجد اثنان من ملايين البشر لا  يختلف بعضهما عن بعض حتى لا يتميز أحدهما عن الآخر إن في هذا وذاك  {لَآياتٍ لِلْعَالِمِينَ} أي لحججا ظاهرة وبراهين قاطعة بعضها للعالمين (3)  وذلك البياض والسواد وبعضها للعلماء كاختلاف اللهجات وملامح الوجوه  والسمات المميزة الدقيقة والكل أدلة على قدرة الله وعلمه ووجوب عبادته  وتوحيده في ذلك مع تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
وقوله {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ  وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم  ْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ} أي ومن آياته الدالة على قدرته على البعث  والجزاء منامكم بالليل فالنوم (4) كالموت والانتشار في النهار لطلب الرزق  كالبعث بعد الموت فهذه عملية للبعث بعد الموت تتكرر كل يوم وليلة في هذه  الحياة الدنيا، وقوله {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ} أي  في ذلك المذكور من النوم والانتشار لطلب الرزق لدلائل وحجج على قدرة الله  على البعث لقوم يسمعون (5) نداء الحق والعقل يدعوهم إلى الإيمان بالبعث  والجزاء فيؤمنون فيصبحون يعملون للقاء ربهم ويستجيبون لكل من يدعوهم إلى  ربهم ليعبدوه ويتقربوا إليه.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (24) {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ  خَوْفاً (6) وَطَمَعاً} أي ومن حججه تعالى الدالة على قدرته وعلمه وحكمته  ورحمته وهي مقتضيات توحيده والإيمان بلقائه إراءته (7) إياكم أيها الناس  البرق خوفاً للمسافرين من الأمطار الغزيرة ومن الصواعق الشديدة أن تصيبهم،  وطمعاً في المطر الذي تحيا به مزارعكم وتنبت به أرضكم فيتوفر لكم أسباب  رزقكم، وقوله: {وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَيُحْيِي بِهِ  الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا} أي ومن آياته تنزيله تعالى من السماء ماءً هو  المطر فيحيى به الأرض بالنباتات والزروع بعد أن كانت ميتة لا حياة فيها لا  زرع ولا نبت إن في ذلك المذكور من إنزال الماء وإحياء الأرض بعد إراءته  عباده البرق خوفاً وطمعاً لآيات دلائل وحجج على قدرته على البعث والجزاء  ولكن يرى تلك الدلائل ويعقل ويفهم تلك الحجج قوم يعقلون أي لهم عقول سليمة  يستعملونها في النظر والاستدلال فيفهمون ويؤمنون.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ تَقُومَ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ  بِأَمْرِهِ} أي ومن آياته تعالى الدالة على قدرته وعلمه وحكمته والموجبة  لتوحيده والمقررة لنبوة نبيه ولقائه للحساب والجزاء قيام السماء والأرض منذ  خلقهما فلا السماء تسقط، ولا أرض تغور فهما قائمتان منذ خلقهما بأمره  تعالى أليس في ذلك أكبر دليل على قدرة الله تعالى على بعث الناس بعد موتهم  أحياء لحسابهم على كسبهم ومجازاتهم.
وقوله تعالى: {ثُمَّ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ دَعْوَةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ إِذَا  أَنْتُمْ (8) تَخْرُجُونَ} أي أقام السماء والأرض للحياة الدنيا يحيى فيهما  ويميت حتى تنتهي المدة المحددة للحياة فيهلك الكل ويفنيه {ثم إذا دعاكم  دعوة} بنفخ إسرافيل في الصور {إِذَا أَنْتُمْ تَخْرُجُونَ} من الأرض  استجابة لتلك الدعوة، وذلك للحساب والجزاء العادل على العمل في هذه الحياة  الدنيا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته الموجبة لعبادته وحده وترك عبادة من سواه.
2- مشروعية طلب الرزق بالمشي في الأرض واستعمال الوسائل المشروعة لذلك.
3- تقرير أن الذين ينتفعون بأسماعهم وعقولهم هم أهل حياة الإيمان إذ الإيمان روح متى دخلت جسماً حيي
وأصبح صاحبه يسمع ويبصر ويفكر ويعقل.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي عليها مدار الإصلاح البشري بعد عقيدة الإيمان بالله رباًّ وإلهاً.
__________
1 - بالفتح قرأ نافع وبالكسر قرأ حفص ولكل منهما متابع على ما قرأ والمعنى  واحد إذ لا يكون العالم عالماً بدون عقل فكل عالم عاقل والعاقل يهديه عقله  إلى أن يعلم فيعلم أيضا.
2 - قال القرطبي اللسان في الفم وفيه اختلاف اللغات من العربية والعجمية  والتركية والرومية واختلاف الألوان في الصورة من البياض والسواد والحمرة  فلا تكاد ترى أحداً إلا وأنت تفرق بينه وبين الآخر وليس هذه الأشياء من فعل  النطفة ولا من فعل الأبوين، فلا بد من فاعل فعلم أن الفاعل هو الله تعالى  فهذا من أدل دليل على البارئ سبحانه وتعالى.
3 - ذكر العالمين والعلماء في التفسير إشارة إلى القراءتين إذ قرأ نافع  والجمهور للعالمين بفتح اللام وقرأ حفص بكسر العين للعالمين وهم العلماء.
4 - المنام مصدر ميمي وهو من الأعراض لا من الذوات وأمره عجيب إذ لو قيل  لإنسان نم ولك مكافأة أعظم مكافأة لا يقدر على أن ينام إلا على سنة النوم  وهو الاسترخاء والاضطجاع وإغماض العينين فترة حتى ينام، ولو شاء الله ما  نام كما لو شاء ما هب من نومه.
5 - اختيار لفظ السماع مع آية النوم فيه إشارة إلى أن النائم يفقد السماع حال نومه بدون إرادته ولا اختياره.
6 - جائز أن يكون الخوف للمسافر والطمع للمقيم.
7 - التعبير بالمصدر "إراءته" إشارة إلى أن من أهل التفسير من يقول إن "أن" المصدرية محذوفة نحو قول الشاعر:
ألا أيها اللائمي احضر الوغى
وأن أشهد اللذات هل أنت مخلدي
إذ التقدير أن احضر فحذف أن، ويصح أن يكون المعنى ومن آياته أنه يريكم فحذف أن واسمها وبقي الخبر وهو جملة يريكم والكل واسع وجائز.
8 - إذ الأولى شرطية والثانية فجائية سادة مسد فاء الجواب وصيغة الدعاء كما  ذكرها القرطبي: يا أهل القبور قوموا فلا تبقى نسمة من الأوليين والآخرين  إلا قامت تنظر كقوله تعالى {فإذا هم قيام ينظرون} .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (4)  
الحلقة (678)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 173الى صــــ 178) 

وَلَهُ  مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَهُ قَانِتُونَ (26) وَهُوَ  الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ  وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (27) ضَرَبَ لَكُمْ مَثَلًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ هَلْ  لَكُمْ مِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَاءَ فِي مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ تَخَافُونَهُمْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (28) بَلِ  اتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَمَنْ  يَهْدِي مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
وله من في السموات والأرض: أي خلقا وملكا وتصرفاً وعبيداً.
كل له قانتون (1) : أي كل من في السموات والأرض من الملائكة والإنس والجن  منقادون له تجري عليهم أحكامه كما أرادها فلا يتعطل منها حكم.
وهو أهون عليه: أي أيسر وأسهل نظراً إلى أن الإعادة أسهل من البداية.
وله المثل الأعلى: أي الوصف الأعلى في كل كمال فصفاته كلها عليا ومنها الوحدانية.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي الغالب على أمره الحكيم في قضائه وتصرفه.
ضرب لكم مثلا: أي جعل لكم مثلا.
من أنفسكم: أي منتزعا من أموالكم وما تعرفونه من أنفسكم.
كخيفتكم أنفسكم: أي تخوفكم من بعضكم بعضا أيها الأحرار.
نفصل الآيات: أي نبينها بتنويع الأسلوب وإيراد الحجج وضرب الأمثال.
بل اتبع الذين ظلموا أهواءهم: أي ليس الأمر قصوراً في البيان حتى لم يؤمن  المشركون وإنما العلة اتباع المشركين لأهوائهم وتجاهل عقولهم.
فمن يهدي من أضل الله؟ : أي لا أحد فالاستفهام للنفي.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير قدرة الله تعالى على البعث الذي أنكره  المشركون بذكر الأدلة العقلية وتصريف الآيات فقال تعالى {وَلَهُ} أي لله  المحيي المميت الوارث الباعث سبحانه وتعالى {مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ} أي من ملائكة وجان وإنسان فهو خلقهم وهو يملكهم ويتصرف فيهم.  وقوله: {كُلٌّ لَهُ قَانِتُونَ (2) } أي مطيعون منقادون فالملائكة لا  يعصونه ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون، والجن والإنس منقادون لما أراده منهم  من حياة وموت ونشور وأما عصيانهم في العبادات فهو غير مقصود لأنه التكليف  الذي هو علة الحياة كلها ومع هذا فهم منفذون باختيارهم وإرادتهم الحرة ما  كتبه عليهم أزلا والله أكبر ولله الحمد وقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي (3)  يَبْدأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ} أي هو الله الذي يبدأ خلق ما أراد خلقه  في كل يوم وساعة من غير شيء ويهبه الحياة ثم يسلبها منه في آجال سماها ثم  يعيده يوم القيامة أحب الناس أم كرهوا. وقوله {وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ (4)  عَلَيْهِ} أي الإعادة أيسر وأسهل عليه فليس على الله شيء صعب ولا شاق ولا  عزيز ممتنع، وإنما خرج الخطاب على أسلوب المتعجبين من إعادة الخلق بعد  فنائه فأعلمهم أن المتعارف عليه عندهم أن الإعادة أسهل من البداءة ليفهموا  ويقتنعوا، وإلا فلا شيء صعب على الله تعالى ولا شاق ولا عسير، إذ هو يقول  للشيء متى أراده كن فيكون. وقوله تعالى {وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ (5) الْأَعْلَى  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ} وله أي لله  سبحانه وتعالى الوصف الأكمل في السموات والأرض وهو الألوهية والوحدانية فهو  الرب الذي لا إله إلا هو المعبود في السماء والأرض لا إله إلا هو فيهما  ولا رب غيره لهما وهو العزيز الغالب المنتقم ممن كفر به وعصاه الحكيم في  تدبيره وتصريفه لشؤون خلقه. وقوله تعالى {ضَرَبَ لَكُمْ مَثَلاً (6) مِنْ  أَنْفُسِكُمْ} أي جعل لكم مثلا مأخوذا منتزعاً من أنفسكم (7) وهو: {هَلْ  لَكُمْ مِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَاءَ فِي مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ} أي أنه ليس لكم من مماليككم  وعبيدكم شريك منهم يشارككم في أموالكم إذ لا ترضون بذلك ولا تقرونه أبداً،  إذاً فكذلك الله تعالى لا يرضى أن يكون من عبيده من هو شريك له في عبادته  التي خلق كل شيء من أجلها.. وقوله {تَخَافُونَهُمْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ} أي تخافون عبيدكم كما تخافون بعضكم بعضا أيها الأحرار، أي لا  يكون هذا منكم ولا ترضون به إذاً فالله - وله المثل الأعلى- كذلك لا يرضى  أبداً أن يكون مخلوق من مخلوقاته ملكا كان أو نبياً أو وثنا أو صنماً شريكا  له في عباداته. وقوله: {كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآياتِ} أي نبيّنها بتنويع  الأساليب وضرب الأمثال {لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ} إذ هم الذين يفهمون معاني  الكلام وما يراد من أخباره وقصصه وأمثاله وأوامره ونواهيه. وقوله تعالى  {بَلِ اتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ} أي ليس  الأمر قصوراً في الأدلة ولا عدم وضوح في الحجج وإنما الظالمون اتبعوا  أهواءهم أي ما يهوونه ويشتهونه بغير علمٍ من نفعه وجدواه لهم فضلوا لذلك.  فمن يهديهم، وقد أضلهم الله حسب سنته في الإضلال. وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  {فَمَنْ يَهْدِي مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللهُ} ؟ أي لا أحد وقوله {وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ  نَاصِرِينَ} أي يهدونهم بعد أن أضلهم الله، والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والتوحيد بذكر الأدلة وضرب الأمثال وتفصيل الآيات.
2- تفرّد الرب تعالى بالمثل الأعلى في كل جلال وكمال.
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال لتقريب المعاني إلى الأفهام.
2- عظم فائدة المثل "ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم الآية" حتى قال بعضهم (8) فَهْمُ هذا المثل أفضل من حفظ كذا مسألة فقهية.
3- علة ضلال الناس (9) اتباعهم لأهوائهم بغير علم وبانصرافهم عن الهدى بالاسترسال في اتباع الهوى.
__________
1 - القنوت الطاعة وهي الانقياد والخلائق كلها منقادة مطيعة لما أراد الله منها فلا يتخلف قضاؤه تعالى وحكمه فيها بحال من الأحوال.
2 - ذكر القرطبي لتفسير كلمة (قانتون) تفاسير عدة عن السلف منها مطيعون  طاعة انقياد، مقرون بالعبودية إما قالة وإما دلالة مصلون قائمون يوم  القيامة مخلصون.
3 - قال القرطبي: أما بدء خلقه فبعلوقه في الرحم قبل ولادته وأما إعادته  فإحياؤه بعد الموت في النفخة الثانية للبعث فجعل ما علم من ابتداء خلقه  دليلا على ما يخفى من إعادته استدلالا بالشاهد على الغائب.
4 - أهون بمعنى هين، لقوله تعالى وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا، والعرب تطلق أفعل على فاعل قال الشاعر:
إن الذي شمل السماء بنى لنا
بيتا دعائمه أعز وأطول
5 - أي ثبت له واستحق الشأن الأتم الذي لا يقاس بشؤون الناس المتعارفة  وإنما بقصد التقريب لأفهامكم والأعلى الأعظم البالغ نهاية العظمة والقوة.
6 - ضرب المثل إيقاعه ووضعه، واللام في لكم للتعليل أي لأجلكم.
7 - من في قوله مثلاً من أنفسكم للابتداء وفي قوله من أنفسكم للتبعيض وفي  قوله من شركاء زائدة. قال قتادة هذا مثل ضربه الله تعالى للمشركين والمعنى  هل يرضى أحدكم أن يكون مملوكه في ماله ونفسه مثله فإن لم ترضوا بهذا  لأنفسكم فكيف جعلتم لله شركاء.
8 - المراد به القرطبي إذ قال عند تفسير هذه الآية: "وهذه المسألة أفضل  للطالب من حفظ ديوان كامل في الفقه لأن جميع العبادات البدنية لا تصح إلا  بتصحيح هذه المسألة في القلب، فافهم ذلك".
9 - لما أقام عليهم الحجة ذكر تعالى أنهم يعبدون الأصنام باتباع أهوائهم وتقليد آبائهم وأسلافهم.
*************************
فَأَقِمْ  وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفاً فِطْرَتَ اللهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ  عَلَيْهَا لا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (30) مُنِيبِينَ إِلَيْهِ  وَاتَّقُوهُ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَلا تَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  (31) مِنَ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعاً كُلُّ حِزْبٍ  بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ (32)
شرح الكلمات:
فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا: أي سدد وجهك يا رسولنا للدين الإسلامي بحيث لا تنظر إلا إليه.
حنيفا: أي مائلا عن سائر الأديان إليه، وهو بمعنى مقبلا عليه.
فطرة الله: أي صنعة الله التي صنع عليها الإنسان وهي قابليته للإيمان بالله تعالى.
لا تبديل لخلق الله: أي لا تعملوا على تغيير تلك القابلية للإيمان والتوحيد فالجملة خبرية لفظاً إنشائية معنى.
الدين القيم: أي المستقيم الذي لا يضل الآخذ به.
منيبين إليه: أي راجعين إليه تعالى بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه.
وكانوا شيعا: أي طوائف وأحزاباً كل فرقة فرحة بما هي عليه من حق وباطل.
معنى الآيات:
لما قرر تعالى عقيدة التوحيد والبعث والجزاء بالأدلة وضمن ذلك عقيدة النبوة  وإثباتها للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمر رسوله والمؤمنون تبع  له فقال {فَأَقِمْ (1) وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفاً} (2) أي أنصبوا وجوهكم  أيها الرسول والمؤمنون للدين الحق دين الإسلام القائم على مبدأ التوحيد  والعمل الصالح، فلا تلتفتوا إلى غيره من الأديان المنحرفة الباطلة. وقوله  {فِطْرَتَ (3) اللهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا} أي أقيموا وجوهكم  للدين الحق الذي فطر الله الإنسان عليه تلك الفطرة التي هي خلق الإنسان  قابلاً للإيمان والتوحيد. وقوله: {لا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللهِ} أي لا  تبدلوا تلك الخلقة ولا تغيروها بل نموها وأبرزوها بالتربية حتى ينشأ الطفل  على الإيمان والتوحيد. فالجملة خبرية لفظا وإنشائية معنى نحو فهل أنتم  منتهون فهي بمعنى انتهوا وهي أبلغ من انتهوا فكذا: لا تبديل أبلغ من لا  تبدلوا. وقوله: {ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ} (4) أي لزوم ما فطر عليه  المرء من الإيمان بالله وتوحيده.. وإبراز ذلك في الواقع بالإيمان بالله  وبما أمر بالإيمان به من أركان الإيمان وبعبادة الله تعالى وهي طاعته بفعل  ما يأمر به وينهى عنه مخلصا له ذلك لا يشاركه فيه غيره من سائر مخلوقاته هو  الدين القيم الذي يجب أن يكون عليه الإنسان وقوله: {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ  النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (5) } يخبر تعالى بأن ما قرره من الدين القيم كما  بيّنه في الآيات أكثر الناس لا يعلمونه ولا يعرفونه وهو كما أخبر سبحانه  وتعالى. وقوله {مُنِيبِينَ (6) إِلَيْهِ} أي أقيموا وجوهكم للدين القيم حال  كونكم راجعين إليه تعالى تائبين إليه من كل دين غير هذا الدين، ومن كل  طاعة غير طاعته تعالى بفعل الأوامر واجتناب النواهي. وقوله: {وَاتَّقُوهُ}  أي خافوه تعالى إذ عذابه شديد فلا تتركوا دينه لأي دين ولا طاعته لأي مطاع  غير الله تعالى ورسوله وقوله: {وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ} أي حافظوا عليها في  أوقاتها وأدوها كما شرعها كمّية وكيفيّة فإنها سقيا الإيمان ومُنمية الخشية  والمحبة لله تعالى. وقوله تعالى: {وَلا تَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  مِنَ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا (7) دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعاً} ينهى تعالى  المؤمنين من أهل الدين القيم الذي هو الإسلام أن يكونوا من المشركين في شيء  من ضروب الشرك عقيدة وقولا وعملا. فكل ملة غير ملة الإسلام أهلها مشركون  كافرون سواء كانوا مجوسا أو يهوداً أو نصارى أو بوذة أو هندوكاً أو بلاشفة  شيوعيين إذ جميعهم فرقوا دينهم الذي يجب أن يكونوا عليه وهو دين الفطرة وهو  الإسلام وكانوا شيعا أي فرقا وأحزاباً كل فرقة تنتصر لما هي عليه وتنحزب  له. فأصبح كل حزب منهم بما لديهم من دين فرحين به ظنا منهم أنه الدين الحق  وهو الباطل قطعا، لأنه ليس دين الفطرة التي فطر الله عليها الإنسان وهو  الإسلام القائم على توحيد الله تعالى وعبادته بما شرع لعباده أن يعبدوه به  ليكملوا على ذلك ويسعدوا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الإقبال على الله تعالى بعبادته والإخلاص له فيها.
2- الإسلام هو دين الله الذي خلق الإنسان متأهلا له ولا يقبل منه دين غيره.
3- وجوب الإنابة إلى الله تعالى والرجوع إليه في كل حال.
4- وجوب تقوى الله عز وجل وإقام الصلاة.
5- البراءة من الشرك والمشركين.
6- حرمة الافتراق في الدين الإسلامي ووجوب الاتحاد فيه عقيدة وعبادة وقضاء.
__________
1 - فأقم وجهك: هذا الفاء هي الفاء الفصيحة إذ هي مفصحة عن جواب سؤال مقدر  تقديره هنا إذا علمت أحوال المعرضين عن الحق بعد ظهور دلائله فأقم وجهك  والمراد من الأمر دوام إقامة الوجه والاستمرار عليه.
2 - حنيفا منصوب على الحال أي حال كونك معتدلاً مائلاً عن جميع الأديان  المنحرفة الباطلة إلى دين الله الحق الذي لم يبدل ولم يغيّر وهو الإسلام.
3 - فطرة: جائز أن يكون منصوبا على المفعولية المطلقة أي فطر الله تعالى  الإنسان على ذلك فطرة، وجائز أن يكون منصوبا على أنه مفعول به أي وابتع  فطرة الله والتقدير: فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا واتبع فطرة الله.
4 - قيّم كهيّن ولين مفيد قوة الاتصاف بمصدره أي الدين البالغ قوة القيام  أي الاستقامة والبعد عن الاعوجاج. يقال عود مستقيم وقيّم من تشبيه المعقول  بالمحسوس.
5 - في الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه يقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مقررا حقيقة أن الإسلام هو دين الفطرة يقول: "ما من  مولود يولد إلا على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه كما تنتج  البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء؟ ثم يقول فطرة الله التي فطر  الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم.. "الجمعاء أي جامعة  لأعضائها لا نقص فيها والجدعاء التي يجدع أي يقطع منها عضو كالذيل أو  الأذن.
6 - شاهد الإنابة بمعنى التوبة في قول الشاعر:
فإن تابوا فإن بني سليم
وقومهم هوازن قد أنابوا
ومنيبين حال من أقم وجهك وجمع لأن الأمة مخاطبة معه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
7 - قرأ الجمهور فرقوا وقرأ حمزة والكسائي فارقوا، والشيع جمع شيعة وهي  الجماعة التي تتشايع أي توافق وتجمع عليه والحزب الجماعة الذين رأيهم  ونزعتهم واحدة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (5)  
الحلقة (679)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 179الى صــــ 184)  


وَإِذَا  مَسَّ النَّاسَ ضُرٌّ دَعَوْا رَبَّهُمْ مُنِيبِينَ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا  أَذَاقَهُمْ مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ  يُشْرِكُونَ (33) لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ فَتَمَتَّعُوا فَسَوْفَ  تَعْلَمُونَ (34) أَمْ أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا فَهُوَ  يَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا كَانُوا بِهِ يُشْرِكُونَ (35) وَإِذَا أَذَقْنَا  النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً فَرِحُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ بِمَا  قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَقْنَطُونَ (36) أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (37) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا مس الناس ضر: أي إذا مس المشركين ضرّ أي شدة من مرض أو فقر أو قحط.
منيبين إليه: أي راجعين إليه بالضراعة والدعاء إليه تعالى دون غيره.
رحمة: بكشفِ ضر أو إنزال غيث وإصابة رخاء وسعة رزق.
يشركون: أي بربهم فيعبدون معه غيره بالذبح للآلهة والنذر وغيره.
ليكفروا بما آتيناهم: أي ليكون شكرهم لله كفراً بنعمه والعياذ بالله.
أم أنزلنا عليهم سلطاناً: أي حجة من كتاب وغيره ينطق بشركهم ويقرره لهم ويأمرهم به.
بما قدمت أيديهم: أي بذنوبهم وخروجهم عن سنن الله تعالى في نظام الحياة.
إذا هم يقنطون: أي ييأسون من الفرج بزوال الشدة.
يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء: أي يوسعه امتحانا له.
ويقدر: أي يضيق الرزق على من يشاء ابتلاء.
معنى الآيات:
لما أمر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بإقامة الدين ونهاهم أن يكونوا من المشركين  الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا أخبر تعالى عن المشركين أنهم إذا مسهم الضر  وهو المرض والشدة كالقحط والغلاء ونحوها دعوا ربهم تعالى منيبين إليه أي  راجعين إليه بالدعاء والضراعة لا يدعون غيره. وهو قوله تعالى {وَإِذَا  مَسَّ النَّاسَ ضُرٌّ دَعَوْا (1) رَبَّهُمْ مُنِيبِينَ إِلَيْهِ} وقوله:  {ثُمَّ إِذَا أَذَاقَهُمْ مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً} أصابهم برحمة من عنده وهي الصحة  والرخاء والخصب ونحوه {إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ} أي كثير {بِرَبِّهِمْ  يُشْرِكُونَ} فيعبدون الأصنام والأوثان بأنواع العبادات، وقوله  {لِيَكْفُرُوا (2) بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ} أي أشركوا بالله بعد إنعامه عليهم  ليكفروا بما آتاهم من نعمة كشف الضر عنهم إذاً {فَتَمَتَّعُوا (3) } أيها  الكافرون بما خولكم الله من نعمة فسوف تعلمون عاقبة كفركم لنعم الله وشرككم  به يوم تردون عليه حفاة عراة لا وليّ لكم من دونه تعالى ولا نصير.
وقوله تعالى: {أَمْ أَنْزَلْنَا (4) عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَاناً فَهُوَ  يَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا كَانُوا بِهِ يُشْرِكُونَ} أي ما الذي شجعهم على الشرك  وجعلهم يصرون عليه حتى إذا تركوه ساعة الشدة عادوا إليه ساعة الرخاء  أأنزلنا عليهم سلطانا أي حجة من كتاب ونحوه فهو ينطق بشركهم ويقرره لهم  ويأمرهم به اللهم لا، لا، وإنما هو الجهل والتقليد والعناد وقوله {وَإِذَا  أَذَقْنَا النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً فَرِحُوا بِهَا} هذه حال أهل الشرك والكفر  والجهل من الناس إذا أذاقهم الله رحمة من خصب ورخاء وصحة فرحوا بها فرح  البطر والأشر {وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ} من جدب وقحط ومرض وفقر، {بِمَا  قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ} من الذنوب والمعاصي ومنها مخالفة سنن الله في  الكون {إِذَا هُمْ يَقْنَطُونَ (5) } أي ييأسون من الفرج وذلك لكفرهم بالله  وجهلهم بأسمائه وصفاته.
وقوله تعالى {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ} أي ألم يروا بأعينهم أن الله يبسط الرزق أي يوسعه لمن  يشاء امتحانا له أيشكر أم يكفر، {وَيَقْدِرُ} أي يضيق الرزق على من يشاء  ابتلاء أيصبر أم يضجر ويسخط. إذ لو كانت لهم عيون يبصرون بها وقلوب يفقهون  بها لما أيسوا من رحمة الله وفرجه ولا ما قنطوا. وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ} أي المذكور من تدبير الله في خلقه بالإعطاء والمنع {لَآياتٍ} أي  حججاً ودلائل تدل المؤمنين على قدرة الله ولطفه ورحمته وحكمته في تدبير  ملكه وملكوته فسبحانه من إله عظيم ورب غفور رحيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان جهل المشركين وضلال عقولهم بما ذكر تعالى من صفاتهم وأحوالهم.
2-- بيان تهديد الله تعالى للمصرين على الشرك والكفر بعذاب يوم القيامة.
3- بيان حال أهل الشرك والجهل في فرحهم بالنعمة فرح البطر والأشر ويأسهم وقنوطهم عند نزول البلاء بهم والشدة.
4- مظهر حكمة الله وتدبيره في الرزق توسعة وتقديراً وإدراك ذلك خاص  بالمؤمنين لأنهم أحياء يبصرون ويفهمون بخلاف الكافرين فهم أموات لا إبصار  ولا إدراك لهم.
__________
1 - الضر بالضم الضاد سوء الحال في البدن أو العيش أو المال وهذه الجملة  الخبرية تحمل السامع على التعجب من حال المشركين كيف يخلصون لله تعالى  الدعاء في الشدة ويشركون به في الرخاء يا للعجب!!
2 - هذه لام التعليل في ظاهرها ولكنها آلت لمعنى العاقبة في واقعها.
3 - الأمر للتهديد والتوعد على كفران النعم واستبدال شكرها بالكفر بالمنعم عز وجل الشرك به.
4 - أم أنزلنا: أم للإضراب الانتقالي فهي بمعنى بل، وحرف الاستفهام مقدر أي  أنزلنا عليهم الخ. وهو إنكاري أن الله تعالى لم ينزل عليهم حجة تبيح لهم  الشرك وتقرره.
5 - هذه الصفة وإن كان المراد بها المشركون فإنها قد يتصف بها بعض المؤمنين  فتجد أحدهم يصاب بالبطر عند حلول النعم ويترك الشكر ويقنط عند حلول النقم  والشدة وينسى الدعاء والتضرع إلى الله تعالى فهو كما قال الشاعر:
كحمار السوء إن أعلفته
رمح الناس وإن جاع نهق
************************
فَآتِ  ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ وَالْمِسْكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ  لِلَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  (38) وَمَا آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِبًا لِيَرْبُوَ فِي أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ فَلَا  يَرْبُو عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ زَكَاةٍ تُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ  اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُضْعِفُونَ (39) اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ  ثُمَّ رَزَقَكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ  شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (40) 
شرح الكلمات:
فآت ذا القربى: أي أعط ذا القرابة حقه من البر والصلة.
والمسكين: أي المعدوم الذي لا مال له أعطه حقه في الطعام والشراب والكساء.
وابن السبيل: أي أعط ابن السبيل أي المسافر حقه في الإيواء والطعام.
ذلك خير: أي ذلك الإنفاق خير من عدمه للذين يريدون وجه الله تعالى إذ يثيبهم ربهم أحسن ثواب.
وما آتيتم من ربا: أي من هدية أو هبة وسميت رباً لأنهم يقصدون بها زيادة أموالهم.
ليربو في أموال الناس: أي ليكثر بسبب ما يرده عليكم مَن أهديتموه القليل ليرد عليك الكثير.
فلا يربوا عند الله: أي لا يباركه الله ولا يضاعف أجره.
فأولئك هم المضعفون: أي الذين يؤتون أموالهم صدقة يريدون بها وجه الله فهؤلاء الذين يضاعف لهم الأجر أضعافاً مضاعفة.
هل من شركائكم: أي من أصنامكم التي تعبدونها.
من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء: والجواب لا أحد، إذاً بطلت ألوهيتها وحرمت عبادتها.
سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون: أي تنزه الرب عن الشرك وتعالى عن المشركين.
معنى الآيات:
لما بيّن تعالى في الآية السابقة لهذه أنه يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء امتحاناً  ويقدر على من يشاء ابتلاء أمر رسوله وأمته التابعة له بإيتاء ذا القربى حقه  والمسكين وابن السبيل، إذ منع الحقوق الواجبة لا يزيد في سعة الرزق ولا في  تضييقه، إذ توسعة الرزق وتضييقه مرده إلى تدبير الله تعالى الحكيم العليم  هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {فَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ (1) } أي من البر  والصلة {وَالْمِسْكِينَ} وهو من لا يملك قوته {وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ} وهو  المسافر ينزل البلد لا يعرف فيها أحداً، وحقهما: إيواؤهما وإطعامهما  وكسوتهما وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ اللهِ}  أي ذلك الإيتاء من الحقوق خير حالاً ومآلاً للذين يريدون وجه الله تعالى  وما عنده من ثواب. وقوله: {وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} أي الفائزون  بالنجاة من العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة، وبدخول الجنة يوم القيامة وقوله  تعالى: {وَمَا آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِباً لِيَرْبُوَ فِي أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ  فَلا يَرْبُو عِنْدَ اللهِ} أي وما أعطيتم من هبات وهدايا تريدون بها أن  يُردّ عليكم بأكثر مما أعطيتم فهذا العطاء لا يربو عند الله ولا يضاعف أجره  بل ولا يؤجر عليه وقوله: {وَمَا آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ زَكَاةٍ} أي صدقات تريدون  بها وجه الله ليرضى عنكم ويغفر لكم ويرحمكم، {فَأُولَئِكَ} هؤلاء الذين  ينفقون ابتغاء وجه الله {هُمُ الْمُضْعِفُونَ} أي الذين يضاعف لهم الأجر  والثواب.
وقوله تعالى: {اللهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ (2) ثُمَّ رَزَقَكُمْ ثُمَّ  يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ} يخبر تعالى المشركين من عباده موبخا لهم  على شركهم مقرعاً: الله لا غيره هو الذي خلقكم ولم تكونوا شيئا ثم رزقكم  بما تنموا به أجسادكم وتحفظ به حياتكم من أنواع الأغذية ثم يميتكم عند  نهاية آجالكم، ثم يحييكم يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء على الكسب في هذه  الدنيا ثم يقول لهم {هَلْ (3) مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ مِنْ  ذَلِكُمْ} المذكور من الخلق والرزق الإماتة والإحياء {مِنْ شَيْءٍ} ؟  والجواب: لا وإذاً فلم تعبدونهم من دون الله، فأين يذهب بعقولكم أيها  المشركون. ثم نزه تعالى نفسه عن الشرك، وتعالى عن المشركين فقال  {سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (4) }
من هداية الآيات
هداية الآيات
1- وجوب إعطاء ذوي القربى حقوقهم من البر والصلة.
2- وجوب كفاية الفقراء وأبناء السبيل في المجتمع الإسلامي.
3- جواز هدية الثواب (5) الدنيوي كأن يهدي رجل شيئا يريد أن يرد عليه أكثر  منه ولكن لا ثواب فيه في الآخرة، وتسمى هذه الهدية: هدية الثواب وهي للرسول  محرمة لقوله تعالى له: {وَلا تَمْنُنْ تَسْتَكْثِرُ} .
4- بيان مضاعفة الصدقات التي يراد بها وجه الله تعالى.
5- إبطال الشرك والتنديد بالمشركين وبيان جهلهم وضلال عقولهم.
__________
1 - الخطاب وإن كان موجهاً للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأمته  تابعة له في هذا كله وابن السبيل إن استضاف مؤمنا وجب عليه ضيافته لقوله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم  ضيفه" في الصحيح.
2 - استئناف لتقرير عقيدة التوحيد وإبطال التنديد والتوبيخ والتقريع على  الشرك الذي هو أعظم أنواع الظلم وصاحبه أحط الناس قدراً وأفسدهم ذوقا  وعقلا.
3 - الاستفهام إنكاري مشوب بالنفي لقرينة من المؤكدة لنفي الجنس والإشارة  في قوله من ذلكم إلى ما ذلك من الخلق والرزق والإماتة والإحياء.
4 - قرأ الجمهور بالياء وقرأ غيرهم بتاء الخطاب بدون التفات من الغيبة إلى الخطاب.
5 - الهبة ثلاثة أنواع الأول هبة يريد بها صاحبها وجه الله تعالى كأن يهب  عبداً صالحاً هبة إكراماً له وإسعاداً فهذه جائزة ويثيب عليها الله تعالى  والثانية هبة يريد بها صاحبها رد أكثر منها كأن يهدي فقير لغني أو مأمور  لأمير فهذه ثوابها ما يعطيه له من أهداه ولا أجر له عند الله. وله أن يطالب  من أهداه للثواب ولم يثيبه والثالثة الصدقات تعطى للفقراء فهي هبة لله  والله يثيب عليها إن خلت من الرياء فإذا شابها رياء فلا ثواب فيها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (6)  
الحلقة (680)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 185الى صــــ 189)   

ظَهَرَ  الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ  لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (41) قُلْ  سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلُ كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُشْرِكِينَ (42) فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ  الْقَيِّمِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصَّدَّعُونَ (43) مَنْ كَفَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ كُفْرُهُ  وَمَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِأَنْفُسِهِم  ْ يَمْهَدُونَ (44) لِيَجْزِيَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ لَا  يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ (45) 
شرح الكلمات:
ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر: أي ظهرت المعاصي في البر والبحر وتبعها الشر والفساد.
بما كسبت أيدي الناس: أي بسبب ما كسبته أيدي الناس من ظلم واعتداء.
ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا: أي تم ذلك وحصل ليذيقهم الله العذاب ببعض ذنوبهم.
لعلهم يرجعون: كي يرجعوا عن المعاصي إلى الطاعة والاستقامة.
قل سيروا في الأرض: أي قل يا رسولنا لأهل مكة المكذبين بك والمشركين بالله سيروا.
عاقبة الذين من قبل: أي كيف كانت نهاية تكذيبهم لرسلهم وشركهم بربهم إنّها هلاكهم.
فأقم وجهك للدين القيم: أي استقم على طاعة ربك عابداً له مبلغاً عنه منفذاً لأحكامه.
لا مرد له من الله: أي لا يرده الله تعالى لأنه قضى بإتيانه وهو يوم القيامة.
يصدعون: أي يتفرقون فرقتين.
يمهدون: أي يوطئون ويفرشون لأنفسهم في منازل الجنة بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم.
معنى الآيات:
تقدم في السياق الكريم إبطال الشرك بالدليل العقلي إلا أن المشركين مصرون  على الشرك وبذلك سيحصل فساد في الأرض لا محالة فأخبر تعالى عنه بقوله في  هذه الآية الكريمة (41) فقال {ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ}  أي انتشرت المعاصي في البر (1) والبحر وفي الجو اليوم فعُبد غير الله  واستبيحت محارمه وأوذي الناس في أموالهم وأبدانهم وأعراضهم وذلك نتيجة  الإعراض عن دين الله وإهمال شرائعه وعدم تنفيذ أحكامه. وقوله {بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ} أي بظلمهم وكفرهم وفسقهم وفجورهم. وقوله:  ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا أي فما يصيبهم من جدب وقحط وغلاء وحروب وفتن إنما  أصابهم الله به {لِيُذِيقَهُمْ (2) بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا} من الشرك  والمعاصي لا بكل ما فعلوا إذ لو أصابهم بكل ذنوبهم لأنهى حياتهم على وجودهم  (3) ، ولكنه الرحمن الرحيم بعباده اللطيف بهم. وقوله تعالى {قُلْ سِيرُوا  فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ}  قل يا رسولنا لكفار قريش المكذبين لك المشركين بربهم: سيروا في الأرض  شمالاً أو جنوباً أو غرباً فانظروا بأعينكم كيف كان عاقبة الذين كذبوا  رسلهم وكفروا بربهم من قبلكم إنها كانت دماراً وهلاكاً فهل ترضون أن تكونوا  مثلهم. وقوله {كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُشْرِكِينَ} أي كان أكثر أولئك الأقوام  الهالكين مشركين فالشرك والتكذيب الذي أنتم عليه هو سبب هلاكهم وخسرانهم  وقوله تعالى: {فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ الْقَيِّمِ} أي استقم يا رسولنا  أنت والمؤمنون معك على الدين الإسلامي إذ لا دين يقبل سواه فاعتقدوا  عقائده وامتثلوا أوامره واجتنبوا نواهيه وتأدبوا بآدابه وتخلقوا بأخلاقه  وأقيموا حدوده وأحلوا حلاله وحرموا حرامه وادعوا إليه وعلموه الناس أجمعين،  واصبروا على ذلك فإن العاقبة للمتقين وقوله: {مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ  يَوْمٌ لا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ اللهِ} أي افعلوا ذاك الذي أمرتكم به قبل مجيء  يوم القيامة حيث لم يكن عمل وإنما جزاء، وقوله {لا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ  اللهِ} أي إنه لا يرده الله إذا جاء ميعاده لأنه قضى بإتيانه لا محالة من  أجل الجزاء على العمل في الدنيا. وقوله {يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصَّدَّعُونَ} أي يوم  يأتي اليوم الذي لا مرد له يصدعون أي يتفرقون فرقتين (4) كما يتصدع الجدار  فرقتين فريق في الجنة وفريق في النار. وقوله: {مَنْ كَفَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ  كُفْرُهُ} أي من كفر اليوم فعائد كفره عليه يوم القيامة، {وَمَنْ عَمِلَ  صَالِحاً} أي اليوم {فَلِأَنْفسهم يَمْهَدُونَ} أي يوطئون فرشهم في  الجنة (5) إذ عائدة عملهم الصالح تعود عليهم لا على غيرهم، وقوله  {لِيَجْزِيَ (6) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ} أي يصدعون فرقتين من أجل أن يجزي الله تعالى أولياءه المؤمنين  العاملين للصالحات من فضله إذ أعمالهم حسبها أنها زكَّت نفوسهم فتأهلوا  لدخول الجنة أما النعيم المقيم فيها فهو من فضل الله فقط. وقوله {إِنَّهُ  (7) لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ} هذه جملة علة لجملة محذوفة إذ التقدير:  ويجزي الكافرين بعدله وهو سوء العذاب لأنه لا يحب الكافرين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- ظهور الفساد بالجدب والغلاء أو بالحرب والأمراض يسبقه حسب سنة الله  تعالى في ظهور الفساد في العقائد بالشرك، وفي الأعمال بالفسق والمعاصي.
2- وجوب الاستقامة على الدين الإسلامي عقيدة وعبادة وقضاءًَ وحكماً.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحداثه ووقائعه.
4- بيان أن الله تعالى يحب المتقين ويكره الكافرين.
__________
1 - ذكر للفساد في البر والبحر تأويلات وما في التفسير أصحها وأولاها بفهم  الآية الكريمة وأنفعها لأهل القرآن المتدبرين به العاملين بما فيه.
2 - قرأ الجمهور ليذيقهم بالياء وقرأ البعض بالنون.
3 - شاهد قوله تعالى: ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من  دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيراً  (فاطر) .
4 - شاهده قول الشاعر:
وكنا كندماني جذيمة حقبة
من الدهر حتى قيل لن يتصدعا
جذيمة الأبرشي كان ملكا ونديماه هما مالك وعقيل نادماه أربعين سنة ثم ماتوا وندماني في البيت تثنية ندمان.
5 - شاهده قوله تعالى من سورة الشورى (وتُنذر يوم الجمع لا ريب فيه فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير) .
6 - اللام لام التعليل وهو واضح في التفسير.
7 - علة الحذف طلب الإيجاز مع ظهور المعنى بدلالة السياق عليه.
*********************
وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ الرِّيَاحَ مُبَشِّرَاتٍ وَلِيُذِيقَكُمْ مِنْ  رَحْمَتِهِ وَلِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (46) وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَاءُوهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا وَكَانَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (47)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن آياته أن يرسل الرياح: أي ومن حججه الدالة على قدرته على البعث والجزاء والموجبة لعبادته وحده.
مبشرات: أي تبشر العباد بالمطر وقربه.
وليذيقكم من رحمته: أي بالغيث والخصب والرخاء وسعة الرزق.
ولتبتغوا من فضله: أي لتطلبوا الرزق من فضله الواسع بواسطة التجارة في البحر.
ولعلكم تشكرون: أي كي تشكروا هذه النعم فتؤمنوا وتوحِّدوا ربكم.
رسلاً إلى قومهم: أي كنوح وهود وصالح وإبراهيم ولوط وشعيب عليهم السلام.
فجاءوهم بالبينات: أي بالحجج والمعجزات.
الذين أجرموا: أي أفسدوا نفوسهم فخبثوها بآثار الشرك والمعاصي.
حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين: أي ونصر المؤمنين أحققناه حقاً وأوجبناه علينا فهو كائن لا محالة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير ألوهية الله تعالى وعدله ورحمته، فقال تعالى  {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ} أي ومن آياتنا الدالة على ألوهيتنا وعدلنا في خلقنا  ورحمتنا بعبادنا إرسالنا الرياح مبشرات (1) عبادنا بقرب المطر الذي به حياة  البلاد والعباد فإرسال الرياح أمر لا يقدر عليه إلا الله، وتدبير يقصر  دونه كل تدبير ورحمة تعلوا كل رحمة. وقوله: {وَلِيذقكمْ مِنْ  رَحْمَتِهِ} أي بإنزال المطر المترتب عليه الخصب والرخاء، وقوله:  {وَلِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ} أي السفن في البحر إذ الرياح كانت قبل اكتشاف  البخار هي المسيرة للسفن في البحر صغيرها وكبيرها. وقوله {بِأَمْرِهِ} (2)  أي بإذنه وإرادته وتدبيره الحكيم، وقوله: {وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ}  أي لتطلبوا الرزق بالتجارة في البحر من إقليم إلى آخر تحملون البضائع  لبيعها وشرائها وقوله: {وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} أي فعل الله تعالى بكم  ذلك فسخره لكم وأقدركم عليه رجاء أن تشكروا ربكم بالإيمان به وبطاعته  وتوحيده في عبادته. فهل أنتم يا عباد الله شاكرون؟، وقوله: {وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} يا رسولنا {رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ} كنوح  وهود وصالح وإبراهيم ولوط وشعيب عليهم السلام فجاءوا أقوامهم بالبينات  والحجج النيرات كما جئت أنت قومك فكذبت تلك الأقوام رسلهم {فَانْتَقَمْنَا  مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا} فأهلكناهم، ونجينا الذين آمنوا {وَكَانَ حَقّاً  (3) عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} ألا فليعتبر قريش بهذا وإلا فستحل  بها نقمة الله فيهلك الله المجرمين وينجي رسوله والمؤمنين كما هي سنته في  الأولين والحمد لله رب العالمين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير الربوبية لله المستلزمة لألوهيته بذكر مظاهر القدرة والعلم والرحمة والعدل.
2- بيان أن الله تعالى ينعم عباده من أجل أن يشكروه بعبادته وتوحيده فيها  فإذا كفروا تلك النعم ولم يشكروا الله تعالى عليها عذبهم بما يشاء وكيف  يشاء ومتى يشاء.
3- بيان أن الله منتقم من المجرمين وإن طال الزمن، وناصر المؤمنين كذلك.
__________
1 - قيل في الرياح مبشرات لأنها تتقدم المطر فهي كالمبشرة بمجيئه.
2 - قال بأمره لأن الرياح قد تهب ولا تكون مواتية فيتعين إرساء السفن  والاحتيال على حبسها إذ ربما عصفت بها الرياح فأغرقتها فمن هنا قال بأمره  وإلا فالرياح وحدها لن تغرق السفن وتعوقها عند السير.
3 - حقاً هذه الكلمة من صيغ الالتزام يقال فلان محفوف بكذا أي لازم له شاهده في قول الأعشى:
لمحفوفة أن تستجيبي لصوته
حقا خبر كان مقدم على اسمها وهو نصر المؤمنين ولا التفات إلى من رأى الوقف على (حقاً) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الروم - (7)  
الحلقة (681)
تفسير سورة الروم مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 189الى صــــ 193)    

اللَّهُ  الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَيَبْسُطُهُ فِي  السَّمَاءِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَيَجْعَلُهُ كِسَفًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ  يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ فَإِذَا أَصَابَ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ (48) وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمُبْلِسِينَ (49) فَانْظُرْ إِلَى  آثَارِ رَحْمَتِ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ يُحْيِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ  ذَلِكَ لَمُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (50)  وَلَئِنْ أَرْسَلْنَا رِيحًا فَرَأَوْهُ مُصْفَرًّا لَظَلُّوا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ يَكْفُرُونَ (51) فَإِنَّكَ لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلَا  تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ (52) وَمَا  أَنْتَ بِهَادِ الْعُمْيِ عَنْ ضَلَالَتِهِمْ إِنْ تُسْمِعُ إِلَّا مَنْ  يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا فَهُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (53) 
شرح الكلمات:
فتثير سحاباً: أي تحركه وتهيجه فيسير وينتشر.
ويجعله كسفا: أي قطعاً متفرقة في السماء هنا وهناك.
فترى الودق: أي المطر يخرج من خلال السحاب.
إذا هم يستبشرون: أي فرحون بالمطر النازل لسقياهم.
لمبلسين: أي قنطين آيسين من إنزاله عليهم.
فرأوه مصفراً: أي رأوا النبات والزرع مصفراً للجائحة التي أصابته وهي ريح الدبور المحرقة.
لظلوا من بعده يكفرون: أي أقاموا بعد هلاك زرعهم ونباتهم يكفرون نعم الله عليهم السابقة.
إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا: أي ما تسمع إلا المؤمنين بآيات الله.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر مظاهر قدرة الله  تعالى في الكون قال تعالى: {اللهُ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ (1) } أي  ينشئها ويبعث بها من أماكن وجودها فتثير تلك الرياح سحاباً أي تزعجه وتحركه  فيبسطه تعالى في السماء كيف يشاء من كثافة وخفة وكثرة وقلة، {وَيَجْعَلُهُ  كِسَفاً (2) } أي قطعا فترى أيها الرائي الودق أي المطر يخرج من خلاله أي  من بين أجزاء السحاب. وقوله {فَإِذَا أَصَابَ بِهِ} أي بالمطر {مَنْ  يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ} أي المصابون بالمطر في أرضهم. {إِذَا هُمْ  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  } أي يفرحون. {وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يُنَزَّلَ  عَلَيْهِمْ} أي المطر {مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمُبْلِسِينَ (3) } أي مكتئبين  حزينين قانطين وقوله تعالى {فَانْظُرْ إِلَى آثَارِ رَحْمَتِ اللهِ} أي  فانظر يا رسولنا إلى آثار رحمة الله أي إلى آثار المطر كيف ترى الأرض قد  اخضرت بعد يبس وحييت بعد موت. فإذا رأيت ذلك علمت أن الذي أحيا الأرض بعد  موتها قادر على أن يحيي الموتى من قبورهم وذلك يوم القيامة وقوله {وَهُوَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} تعليل لعظم قدرته وأنه قادر على إحياء الموتى  وعلى فعل كل شيء أراده. وقوله {وَلَئِنْ أَرْسَلْنَا رِيحاً} أي وعزتنا  وجلالنا لئن أرسلنا ريحاً فيه إعصارٌ فيه نار فأحرقت تلك النباتات وأيبسها  فرآها أولئك الذين هم بالأمس فرحون فرح بطر بالغيث {يَكْفُرُونَ} بربهم أي  يقولون: ما هو كفر من ألفاظ السخط وعدم الرضا وذلك لجهلهم وكفرهم. وقوله  تعالى: {فَإِنَّكَ لا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ  الدُّعَاءَ (4) إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ} أي إنك يا رسولنا لا تقدر على  هداية هؤلاء الكافرين لأنهم صم لا يسمعون وعمي لا يبصرون لما ران على  قلوبهم من الذنوب فعطل حواسهم وأنت بحكم بشريتك وقدرتك المحدودة لا تستطيع  إسماع الموتى كلامك فيفقهوه ويعملوا به كما لا تستطيع إسماع الصم نداءك إذا  هم ولّوا مدبرين إذ لو كانوا مقبلين عليك قد تفهمهم ولو بالإشارة أما إذا  ولّوا مدبرين عنك فلا يمكن إسماعهم. إذاً فهون على نفسك ولا تحزن عليهم.  وقوله: {إِنْ تُسْمِعُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِآياتِنَا فَهُمْ  مُسْلِمُونَ} أي إنك ما تسمع سماع قبول وانقياد وإدراك إلاّ من يؤمن  بآياتنا أي إلا المؤمنين الذين آمنوا بآيات الله وعرفوا حججه فآمنوا به  ووحدوه فهم مسلمون أي منقادون خاضعون مطيعون فهؤلاء في إمكانك إسماعهم  وهدايتهم بإذن الله إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم في الدارين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة والحجج العقلية.
2- بيان كيفية إنشاء السحاب ونزول المطر وهو مظهر من مظاهر القدرة والعلم الإلهي.
3- بيان حال الكافر في أيام الرخاء وأيام الشدة فهو في الشدة يقنط وفي الرخاء يكفر، وذلك لفساد قلبه بالجهل بالله تعالى وآياته.
4- الاستدلال بالمحسوس الحاضر على المحسوس الغيبي.
5- بيان أن الكفار أموات، ولذا هم لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون وأن المؤمنين أحياء  لأنهم يسمعون ويبصرون، إذ الحياة لها آثارها في الجسم الحي والموت كذلك.
__________
1 - استئناف مبدوء باسم الله الأعظم الدال على قدرته وواسع علمه فهو الذي  يرسل الرياح وينزل من السماء ماء ويحيى به الأرض هو الله الرب القادر على  إحياء الناس بعد موتهم والمستحق لعبادتهم دون سواه والرياح قرأ بها الجمهور  وقرأ بعض الريح بالإفراد ومما عرف بالعادة أن الرياح للإمطار والريح  للدمار.
2 - الكِسَف: جمع كسفة أي قطعة والمراد أن الله تعالى يرسل الرياح فتثير  السحاب ويكون عاما مجللا للسماء كافة ويكون منه قطعاً قطعاً لحكمة تتطلب  ذلك والكسف بكسر الكاف وسكون السين كالكسف بكسر الكاف وفتح السين كلاهما  جمع كسفه كسدره وسدر وقرئ من خَلله وجائز أن يكون جمع خلال أيضا.
3 - وفسر بآيسيين أي قانطين أزلين كما في الحديث أي في ضيق وشدّه وفُسر بئسين والكل صحيح.
4 - قال القرطبي: أي وضحت الحجج يا محمد لكنهم لإلفهم تقليد الأسلاف في  الكفر ماتت قلوبهم وعميت بصائرهم فلا يتهيأ لك إسماعهم وهدايتهم وقرأ  الجمهور تسمع بالتاء وقرأ ابن كثير يسمع ورفع الصم على أنه فاعل وقرأ  الجمهور هادي وقرأ ابن كثير تهدي.
********************
اللَّهُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً  ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفًا وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ  وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ (54) وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يُقْسِمُ  الْمُجْرِمُونَ مَا لَبِثُوا غَيْرَ سَاعَةٍ كَذَلِكَ كَانُوا يُؤْفَكُونَ  (55) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَالْإِيمَانَ لَقَدْ لَبِثْتُمْ  فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْبَعْثِ فَهَذَا يَوْمُ الْبَعْثِ  وَلَكِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (56) فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ (57)
شرح الكلمات:
الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف: أي من نطفة وهي ماء مهين.
ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة: أي من بعد ضعف الطفولة قوة الشباب.
ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا: أي من بعد قوة الشباب والكهولة ضعف الكبر والشيب
وشيبة: أي والهرم.
كذلك كانوا يؤفكون: أي كما صرفوا عن معرفة الصدق في اللبث كانوا يصرفون في  الدنيا عن الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء في الآخرة فانصرافهم عن الحق في الدنيا  سبب لهم عدم معرفتهم لمدة لبثهم في قبورهم.
لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم: أي في إنكارهم للبعث والجزاء.
ولا هم يستعتبون: أي لا يطلب منهم العتبى أي الرجوع إلى ما يرضي الله تعالى بالإيمان والعمل الصالح.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى {اللهُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ (1) } وحده {مِنْ ضَعْفٍ (2) } أي من ماء مهين وهي  النطفة ثم جعل من بعد ضعف أي ضعف الطفولة {قُوَّةً} وهي قوة الشباب {ثُمَّ  جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ} أي قوة الشباب والكهولة {ضَعْفاً} أي ضعف  الكبر {وَشَيْبَةً (3) } أي الهرم وقوله تعالى {يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ  وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ} بخلقه {الْقَدِيرُ} على ما يشاء ويريده فهو تعالى قادر  على إحياء الأموات وبعثهم، إذ القادر على إيجادهم من العدم قادر على بعثهم  من الرّمم. وقوله تعالى {وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ} أي القيامة  {يُقْسِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ} أي يحلف المجرمون من أهل الشرك والمعاصي {مَا  لَبِثُوا غَيْرَ سَاعَةٍ (4) } أي لم يلبثوا في قبورهم إلا ساعة من زمن.  وقوله تعالى {كَذَلِكَ كَانُوا يُؤْفَكُونَ (5) } أي كما صرفوا عن معرفة  الصدق في اللبث في القبر كانوا يصرفون في الدنيا عن الإيمان بالله تعالى  ولقائه، والصارف لهم ظلمة نفوسهم بسبب الشرك والمعاصي. وقوله تعالى:  {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَالْأِيمَانَ لَقَدْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي  كِتَابِ اللهِ} أي في كتاب المقادير {إِلَى يَوْمِ الْبَعْثِ} وهو يوم  القيامة {فَهَذَا يَوْمُ الْبَعْثِ وَلَكِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ}  لعدم إيمانكم بالله وبآياته والكتاب الذي أنزله.
وقوله {فَيَوْمَئِذٍ} أي يوم إذ يأتي يوم البعث {لا يَنْفَعُ الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ} أي عن شركهم وكفرهم بلقاء ربهم، {وَلا هُمْ  يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ  } أي لا يطلب منهم العتبى أي الرجوع إلى ما يرضي الله تعالى  من الإيمان والعمل الصالح وترك الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة العقلية التي لا ترد بحال.
2- بيان أطوار خلق الإنسان من نطفة إلى شيخوخة وهرم.
3- فضل العلم والإيمان وأهلهما.
4- بيان أن معذرة الظالمين لا تقبل منهم، ولا يستعتبون فيرضون الله تعالى فيرضى عنهم.
__________
1 - هذا الاستئناف كسابقه الاستدلال به على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته  وعظيم تدبيره في خلقه وهي موجبة التوحيد له والنبوة لرسوله والبعث لعباده  ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم برحمته وعدله.
2 - قرأ نافع والجمهور من ضعف بضم الضاد في الألفاظ الثلاثة في هذه الآية  وهي لغة الحجاز، وقرأ حفص بالفتح وهي لغة تميم ومن ابتدائية أي ابتدأ خلقكم  من ضعف وهي النطفة ولا أضعف منها.
3 - الشيبة اسم مصدر الشيب وعطف الشيبة على الضعف إشارة إلى عدم وجود قوة  بعدها وإنما يأتي الفناء كما قيل الشيب نذير الموت وهو كذلك.
4 - روي أن أم حبيبة زوج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قالت اللهم  أمتعني بزوجي رسول الله وبأبي أبي سفيان وبأخي معاوية فقال لها النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لقد سألت الله تعالى لآجال مضروبة وأرزاق  مقسومة ولكن سليه أن يعيذك من عذاب جهنم وعذاب القبر في الصحيح.
5 - يقال أفك الرجل إذا صرف عن الصدق والخير. وأرض مأفوكة ممنوعة من المطر.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة لقمان - (1)  
الحلقة (682)
تفسير سورة لقمان مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 194الى صــــ 198)     

**وَلَقَدْ  ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَلَئِنْ  جِئْتَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا  مُبْطِلُونَ (58) كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ لَا  يَعْلَمُونَ (59) فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَا  يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ الَّذِينَ لَا يُوقِنُونَ (60)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد ضربنا للناس: أي جعلنا للناس.
من كل مثل: أي من كل صفة مستغربة تلفت الانتباه وتحرك الضمير كالأمثال لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
ولئن جئتهم بآية: أي ولئن أتيت هؤلاء المشركين بكل حجة خارقة.
إن أنتم إلا مبطلون: أي ما أنتم أيها الرسول والمؤمنون إلا مبطلون فيما تقولون وتدعون إليه من الإيمان بآيات الله ولقائه.
الذين لا يعلمون: أي ما أنزل الله على رسوله وما أوحاه إليه من الآيات البينات.
فاصبر إن وعد الله حق: أي اصبر يا رسولنا على أذاهم فإن العاقبة لك إذ وعدك ربك بها ووعد الله حق.
ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون: أي لا يحملنك هؤلاء المشركون المكذبون بلقاء الله على الخفة والطيش فتترك دعوتك إلى ربك.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد إيراد العديد من الأدلة وسوق الكثير من الحجج وعرض مشاهد القيامة في  الآيات السابقة تقريراً لعقيدة البعث والجزاء التي أنكرها المشركون من قريش  قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ  كُلِّ مَثَلٍ (1) } أي جعلنا للناس في هذا القرآن من أساليب الكلام وضروب  التشبيه، وعرض الأحداث بصورة مثيرة للدهشة موقظة للحس، ومنبهة للضمير، كل  ذلك لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنوا فيهتدوا للحق فينجوا ويسعدوا، ولكن أكثرهم لم  ينتفعوا بذلك، {وَلَئِنْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ (2) } أي بحجة من معجزة وغيرها  تدل على صدقك وصحة دعوتك وما جئت به {لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} أي  منهم (3) . {إِنْ أَنْتُمْ} أي ما أنتم أيها الرسول والمؤمنون {إِلَّا  مُبْطِلُونَ} أي من أهل الباطل فيما تقولون وتدعون إليه من الدين الحق  والبعث الآخر. وقوله {كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ} أي كذلك الطبع على قلوب الكافرين الذين لو جئتهم بكل آية لم  يؤمنوا عليها لما ران على قلوبهم وما ختم به عليها، يطبع الله على قلوب  الذين يعلمون (4) ، إذ ظلمة الجهل كظلمة الشرك والكفر تحجب القلوب عن الفهم  والإدراك فلا يحصل إيمان ولا استجابة لدعوة الحق وقوله {فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ  وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ} يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يلتزم بالصبر على دعوته والثبات  عليها في وجه هذا الكفر العنيد، حتى ينصره الله تعالى إذ واعده بالنصر في  غير ما آية ووعد الله حق فهو ناجز لا يتخلف. وقوله: {وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ  (5) الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ (6) } أي اصبر ولا يحملنك عناد المشركين  وإصرارهم على الكفر والتكذيب على الخفة والطيش والاستجهال بترك الحلم  والصبر. والمراد بالذين لا يوقنون كل من لا يؤمن بالله ولقائه إيماًنا  يقينيا إذ هذا الصنف من الناس هو الذي يستفز الإنسان ويحمله على أن يخرج عن  اللياقة والأدب والعياذ بالله.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- اعذار الله تعالى إلى الناس بما ساقه تعالى في كتابه من أدلة الإيمان وحجج الهدى.
2- أسوأ أحوال الإنسان عندما يطبع على قلبه لكثرة ذنوبه فيصبح لا يفهم ولا يعقل شيئا وفي الخبر حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم.
3- وجوب الصبر والتزام الحلم والأناة مهما جهل الجاهلون.
__________**
1 - قال القرطبي: أي من كل مثل يدلهم على ما يحتاجون إليه وينبههم على التوحيد وصدق الرسل.
2 - أي كآيات موسى من فلق البحر والعصا أو آيات عيسى كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص.
3 - أي من الناس لقوله ولقد ضربنا للناس وهو لفظ عام يشمل الكافر والمؤمن.
4 - في هذه الآية إنذار خطير للجهال وتنديد بالجهل، إذ أهله لا يفهمون عن  الله ولا يهتدون إلى سبل الخير وطريق السعادة والكمال ولذا أوجب الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ طلب العلم على كل مسلم في قوله "طلب العلم  فريضة على كل مسلم" وما أصاب المسلمين ما أصابهم من خوف وهون ودون إلا  نتيجة لجهلهم بربهم ومحابه ومكارهه وضروب عباداته وكيفيات أدائها لتزكوا  بها نفوسهم وتطهر أرواحهم وقلوبهم.
5 - وفسر بيستفزنك الذين في محل رفع فاعل وبعض العرب يعربونه إعراب جمع  المذكر السالم فيقولون اللذون رفعاً والذين نصباً وجراً قال الشاعر:
نحن اللذون صبحوا الصباح
يوم النخيل غارة ملحاحاً
6 - الاستخفاف: طلب خفة الشيء بفقد ثقله ورصانته فيغضب ويترك العمل. والذين  لا يؤمنون هم المشركون كالنضر بن الحارث وأبي جهل والمراد بنفي اليقين  عنهم: اليقين بالأمور البديهيات اليقينية للناس لكون الله تعالى خلق كل شيء  ورب كل شيء، وقدرته على كل شيء إذ هذه يقينيات لدى عامة الناس.
*****************************
**الم  (1) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً  لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ (3) الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى  مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (5)* *
**سورة لقمان
مكية (1)
وآياتها أربع وثلاثون آية**
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**الم (1) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) هُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ (3)
الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ  بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (5)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة التي تكتب الم، وتقرأ ألف لام ميم.
تلك: أي الآيات المؤلفة من مثل هذه الحروف هي آيات الكتاب الحكيم.
الحكيم: أي المحكم الذي لا نسخ يطرأ عليه بعد تمام نزوله، ولا خلل فيه، وهو  الحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه فلا خلط ولا خبط فيما يحمل من هدى  وتشريع.
هدى ورحمة: أي هو هدى يهتدي به ورحمة يرحم بها.
للمحسنين: أي الذين يراقبون الله تعالى في كل شؤونهم إذ هم الذين يجدون  الهدى والرحمة في القرآن الكريم أما غيرهم من أهل الشرك والمعاصي فلا يجدون  ذلك.
أولئك: أي المحسنون الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة ويوقنون بالآخرة.
على هدى من ربهم: أي على هداية من الله تعالى فلا يضلون ولا يجهلون معها أبدا.
المفلحون: أي الفائزون بالنجاة من كل مرهوب وبالظفر بكل مرغوب محبوب.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {الم} أحسن ما يفسر به مثل هذه الحروف المقطعة قول: الله أعلم  بمراده به وقد أفادت هذه الحروف فائدة عظيمة، وذلك من جهتين الأولى أنه لما  كان المشركون يمنعون من سماع القرآن خشية التأثير به فيهتدي إلى الحق من  يحصل له ذلك، وقالوا: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا  الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ} كانت هذه الحروف  بنغمها الخاص ومدودها العجيبة تضطر المشرك إلى الإصغاء والاستماع فحصل ضد  مقصودهم وكفى بهذه فائدة. والثانية أنهم لما ادعوا أن القرآن سحر وكهانة  وشعر وأساطير الأولين كأنما قيل لهم هذا القرآن الذي ادعيتم فيه كذا وكذا  قد تألف من هذه الحروف ص، ن، ق، يس، طس، الم، فألفوا سورة مثله وأتوا بها  للناس فيصبح لكم ما تدعون فإن عجزتم فسلموا أنه كلام الله أنزله على عبده  ورسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فآمنوا ووحدوا واستقيموا على  ذلك تعزوا وتكرموا وتكملوا وتسعدوا.
وقوله: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ (2) الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ} أي هذه الآيات هي آيات  القرآن الكريم الموصوف بالحكمة إذ هو لا يخلط ولا يغلط ولا يخبط بل يضع كل  شيء في موضعه اللائق به في كل ما قاله فيه وحكم به، وأخبر عنه أو به من  سائر المعارف والعلوم التي حواها كما هو حكيم بمعنى محكم لا نسخ يطرأ عليه  بعد تمامه كما طرأ على الكتب السابقة، ومحكم أيضاً بمعنى لا خلل فيه، ولا  تناقض بين أخباره وأحكامه على كثرتها وتنوع أسبابها ومقتضيات نزولها،  وقوله: {هُدىً (3) وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ (4) } أي هو بيان هداية  ورحمة تنال المحسنين وهم الذين أحسنوا عبادتهم لربهم فخلصوها من الشرك  والرياء وأتوا بها على الوجه المرضي لله تعالى وهو ما بينه رسوله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من كيفيات العبادات وبيان فعلها وأدائها عليه.  وقوله {الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ  بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ} أي المحسنين الذين يقيمون الصلاة أي يؤدون  الصلوات الخمس مراعى فيها شروطها مستوفاة أركانها وسننها الواجبة منها  والمستحبة، ويؤتون الزكاة أي يخرجون زكاة أموالهم الصامتة كالذهب والفضة أو  العُمَل القائمة مقامهما والحرث من تمر وزيتون، وحبوب مقتاة مدخرة  والناطقة من إبل وبقر وغنم وذلك إن حال الحول في الذهب والفضة والعمل وفي  بهيمة الأنعام أما الحرث والغرس فيوم حصاده وجداده. وقوله: {وَهُمْ  بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ} أي والحال هم موقنون بما أعده الله من ثواب  وجزاء على الإحسان والإيمان والإسلام الذي دلت عليه صفاتهم في هذا السياق  الكريم وقوله: {أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ} يخبر تعالى عن المحسنين أصحاب الصفات الكريمة من إقام  الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والإيمان باليوم الآخر والإيقان بثواب الله تعالى فيه  إنهم على هدى أي طريق مستقيم وهو الإسلام هداهم الله تعالى إليه ومكنهم من  السير عليه وبذلك أصبحوا من المفلحين الذين يفوزون بالنجاة من النار،  وبدخول الجنة دار الأبرار. اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في زمرتهم إنك برّ  كريم تواب رحيم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إعجاز القرآن حيث ألف من مثل آلم، وص، وطس، ولم يستطع خصومه تحديه.
2- بيان معنى الحكيم وفضل الحكمة.
3- بيان أن القرآن بيان للهدى المنجي المسعد ورحمة لمن آمن به وعمل بما فيه.
4- فضل الصلاة والزكاة واليقين.
5- بيان مبنى الدين: وهو الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان (5) .
__________**
1 - قال قتادة: غير آيتين أولهما ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام وقال ابن عباس غير ثلاث آيات أولهن: ولو أن ما في الأرض من الخ..
2 - تلك في محل رفع مبتدأ وآيات الكتاب الخبر.
- 3 هدى ورحمة نصباَ على الحال على حد هذه ناقة الله لكم آية وقرئ هدًى  ورحمة بالرفع على أن هدى خبر ثان ورحمة معطوف عليه وهي قراءة حمزة.
4 - وجائز أن يكون المحسنين الفاعلين للحسنات والمحسنين إلى غيرهم  كالوالدين وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين ومن ذكروا في آية الحقوق العشرة  من سورة النساء {واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحساناً} الخ  ...
5- شاهد هذا حديث جبريل في مسلم: إذ سأل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ عن الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان فدل ذلك على أن مبنى الدين  الإسلامي هذه الثلاثة (الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان) .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة لقمان - (2)  
الحلقة (683)
تفسير سورة لقمان مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 199الى صــــ 206)       

وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  مُهِينٌ (6) وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا وَلَّى مُسْتَكْبِرًا  كَأَنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْهَا كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَقْرًا فَبَشِّرْهُ  بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (7) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ النَّعِيمِ (8) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا  وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (9) خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ  تَرَوْنَهَا وَأَلْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ  وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً  فَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ (10) هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ  فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ بَلِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي  ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (11)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن الناس: أي ومن بعض الناس إنسان هو النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة حليف قريش.
لهو الحديث: أي الحديث الملهي عن الخير والمعروف وهو الغناء.
ليضل عن سبيل الله: أي ليصرف الناس عن الإسلام ويبعدهم عنه فيضلوا.
ويتخذها هزواً: أي ويتخذ الإسلام وشرائعه وكتابه هزواً أي مهزوءاً به مسخوراً منه.
ولّى مستكبراً: أي رجع في كبرياء ولم يستمع إليها كفراً وعناداً وكبراً كأن لم يسمعها.
في أذنيه وقراً: أي ثقل يمنع من السماع كالصمم.
بغير عمدٍ ترونها: أي بدون عمد مرئية لكم ترفعها حتى لا تقع على الأرض.
رواسي: أي جبال راسية في الأرض بها ترسو الأرض أي تثبت حتى لا تميل.
وبث فيها من كل دابة: أي وخلق ونشر فيها من صنوف الدواب وهي كل ما يدب في الأرض.
من كل زوج كريم: أي من كل صنف من النباتات جميل نافع لا ضرر فيه.
هذا خلق الله: أي المذكور مخلوقة لله تعالى إذ هو الخالق لكل شيء.
من دونه: أي من الآلهة المزعومة التي يعبدها الجاهلون.
بل الظالمون: أي المشركون.
معنى الآيات:
لما ذكر تعالى عباده المحسنين وأثنى عليهم بخير وبشرهم بالفلاح والفوز  المبين ذكر صنفا آخر على النقيض من الصنف الأول الكريم فقال: {وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ (2) مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ (3) لِيُضِلَّ (4) عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ} أي ومن بعض الناس إنسان هو النضر بن الحارث  الكلدي حليف قريش يشتري لهو الحديث أي الغناء إذ كان يشتري الجواري  المغنيات ويفتح نادياً للهو والمجون ويدعوا الناس إلى ذلك ليصرفهم عن  الإسلام حتى لا يجلسوا إلى نبيّه ولا يقرأوا كتابه بغير علم منه بعاقبة  صنيعه وما يكسبه من خزي وعار وعذاب النار. وقوله {وَيَتَّخِذَهَا (5)  هُزُواً} أي يتخذ سبيل الله التي هي الإسلام هزواً أي شيئاً مهزوءا به  مسخوراً منه بما في ذلك الرسول والمؤمنون والآيات الكلّ يهزأ به ويسخر منه  لجهله وظلمة نفسه. قال تعالى {أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُهِين} أي أولئك  البعداء وهم كل من يشتري الغناء يغني به نساء ورجال أو آلات ممن اتخذوا  الإسلام وشرائعه هزواً وسخرية ليصدوا أنفسهم وغيرهم عن سبيل الله الموصلة  إلى رضاه ومحبته وجنته. أولئك: مَن تلك صفتهم لهم عذاب مهين بكسر أنوفهم  وبذلهم يوم القيامة وقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا  وَلَّى (6) مُسْتَكْبِراً كَأَنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْهَا كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ  وَقْراً} أي إذا قرئت على هذا الصنف من الناس آيات الله لتذكيره وهدايته  رجع مستكبراً كأن لم يسمعها تتلى عليه وهي حالة من أقبح الحالات لدلالتها  على خبث هذا الصنف من الناس وكبرهم. وقوله {كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ  وَقْراً} (7) كأن به صمم لا يسمع القول وهنا عجّل الله له بما يحزنه ويخزيه  فقال لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ} والتبشير بما يضر ولا يسر يحمل معه التهكم وهذا النوع من الناس  مستحق لذلك وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ النَّعِيمِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا} هذا صنف آخر مقابل لما  قبله وهم أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح بشرهم ربهم بجنات النعيم والخلود فيها  وقوله {وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقّاً} أي (8) وعدهم بذلك وعداً صادقاً لا يخلف وأحقه  لهم حقاً لا يسقط. {وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ} أي الغالب الذي لا يحال بينه وبين  مراده الحكيم الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه.
وقوله {خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا (9) } أي من  مظاهر قدرته وعزته وحكمته خلقُه السموات ورفعها بغير عمد مرئية لكم وفي هذا  التعبير إشارة إلى أن هناك أعمدة غير مرئية وهي سنة نظام الجاذبية التي  خلقها بقدرته وجعل الأجرام السماوية متماسكة بها. وقوله: {وَأَلْقَى فِي  الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ} أي من مظاهر قدرته وحكمته إلقاء الجبال الرواسي على  الأرض لتحفظ توازنها حتى لا تميل بأهلها فيفسد ويسقط ما عليها وتنعدم  الحياة عليها وهو معنى {أَنْ تَمِيدَ (10) بِكُمْ} أي تميل، وإذا مالت تصدع  كل ما عليها وخرب وقوله: {وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ} وهذا مظهر  من مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة الموجبة للإيمان بالله ولقائه والمستلزمة  لتوحيده تعالى في عبادته، فسائر أنواع الدواب على كثرتها واختلافها الله  الذي خلقها وفرقها في الأرض تعمرها وتزينها. وقوله {وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَاءً} وهو ماء المطر {فَأنْبَتَ بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ  كَرِيمٍ} أي صنف من أصناف الزروع والنباتات مما هو نافع وصالح للإنسان هذا  المذكور مظهر من مظاهر القدرة الإلهية والعلم والحكمة الربانية الموجبة  للإيمان بالله وآياته ولقائه وتوحيده في عباداته ومن هنا قال تعالى: {هَذَا  (11) خَلْقُ اللهِ} أي كل ما ذكر من المخلوقات في الآيات هو مخلوق لله  والله وحده خالقه فأروني أيها المشركون المكذبون ماذا خلق الذين تعبدونهم  من دونه من سائر المخلوقات يتحداهم بذلك. فعجزوا. وقوله تعالى {بَلِ (12)  الظَّالِمُونَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} أي إنهم عبدوا غير الله وكذبوا بلقاء  الله لا عن علم لديهم أو شبهه كانت لهم بل الظالمون وهم المشركون في ضلال  مبين فهم تائهون في أودية الضلال حيارى بجهلهم في حياتهم فدواؤهم العلم  والإيمان فمتى آمنوا وعلموا لم يبق مجال لكفرهم وشركهم وعنادهم فلهذا فصّل  تعالى الآيات وعرض الأدلة والحجج عرضاً عجيباً لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنوا  ويوحدوا فيكملوا ويسعدوا فضلاً منه ورحمة. وهو العزيز الرحيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة غناء النساء للرجال الأجانب.
2- حرمة شراء الأغاني في الأشرطة والاسطوانات التي بها غناء العواهر والخليعين من الرجال.
3- حرمة حفلات الرقص والغناء الشائعة اليوم في العالم كافره ومسلمه.
4- دعوة الله تقوم على دعامتي الترهيب والترغيب والبشارة والنذارة.
5- بيان شتّى مظاهر القدرة والعلم والعز والحكمة الموجب للإيمان والتوحيد.
6- لا قصور في الأدلة والحجج الإلهية وإنما ضلال العقول بالشرك والمعاصي هو المانع من الاهتداء. والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________
1 - هذا عطف على جملة (تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم) كأنما قال كانت تلك حال  الكتاب الحكيم وهي حال تدعو إلى كل كمال وإن من الناس معرضين عنه يؤثرون  لهو الحديث ففي الإخبار تعجب من حال هذا الإنسان الذي يعرض عن الهدى إلى  الضلال وعن الخير إلى الشر
2 - معنى الكلام من الناس - يا للعجب- من يشغله لهو الحديث والولوع به عن  الاهتداء بآيات الكتاب الحكيم، هذه الآية إحدى ثلاث آيات في القرآن الكريم  تحرم الغناء والأولى آية بني إسرائيل وهي قوله تعالى (واستفزز من استطعت  منهم بصوتك) والثانية آية النجم: (وأنتم سامدون) قال ابن عباس هو الغناء  بالحميرية يقال أسمدنا أي غنّي لنا.
3 - لهو الحديث هو الغناء، صح أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه سئل عن لهو الحديث  فقال بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ثلاث مرات إنه الغناء وقال ابن جرير الطبري  قد أجمع علماء الأمصار على كراهة الغناء والمنع منه وإنما فارق الجماعة  إبراهيم بن سعد وعبيد الله العنبري وقد قال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ عليكم بالسواد الأعظم، ومن فارق الجماعة مات ميتة جاهلية.
4 - قرأ الجمهور ليضل بضم الياء أي ليضل غيره فهو إذاً ضال مضل وقرأ ابن كثير ليضل بفتح الياء أي ليزداد ضلالا على ضلال.
5 - قرأ نافع بالرفع عطفاً على يشتري وقرأ حفص بالفتح عطفاً على ليضل.
6 - (ولى) هذا تمثل للإعراض عن آيات الله التي تتلى عليه ومستكبراً حال  مُبينة وأن إعراضه كان لا عن إهمال أو تفريط وإنما كان عن كبر كأن لم  يسمعها تكرار التشبيه لفائدة الإخبار بأنه مرة لم يسمعها مع وجود حاسة  السمع وأخرى مع عدم وجودها.
7 - قرأ نافع أذنيه بإسكان الذال تخفيفاً وقرأ الجمهور أذنيه بتحريك الذال مضمومة.
8 - انتصاب وعد الله على المفعول المطلق وانتصاب حقاً على الحال.
9 - ترونها في محل جر نعت لعمدٍ ومعنى هذا أن هناك عمداً غير مرئية ويجوز أن تكون في محل نصب على الحال من السموات.
10 - أي كراهية أن تميد بكم أي تميل أو لئلا تميد والكل جائز.
11 - خلق الله بمعنى مخلوقه.
12 - بل للإضراب الانتقالي من المجادلة إلى تسجيل ضلالهم وهو اعتقادهم إلهية الأصنام كما يقول لمناظر دع عنك هذا وانتقل إلى كذا.
****************************
وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِلَّهِ وَمَنْ يَشْكُرْ  فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ  حَمِيدٌ (12) وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَابُنَيَّ  لَا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ (13)  وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى  وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ  إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ (14) وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا  لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  مَعْرُوفًا وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة: أي أعطينا لقمان (2) القاضي: أي الفقه في الدين والعقل والإصابة في الأمور.
أن اشكر لله: أي اشكر لله ما أنعم عليك بطاعته وذكره.
لابنه وهو يعظه: أي ابنه ثاران وهو يعظه أي يأمره وينهاه مرغباً له مرهباً.
ووصينا الإنسان: أي عهدنا إليه ببرهما وهو كف الأذى عنهما والإحسان إليهما وطاعتهما في المعروف.
وهناً على وهن: أي ضعفاً على ضعف وشدة على شدة وهي الحمل والولادة والإرضاع.
وفصاله في عامين: أي مدة رضاعه تنتهي في عامين، وبذلك يفصل عن الرضاع
وإن جاهداك: أي بذلا جهدهما في حملك على الشرك.
وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا: أي واصحبهما في حياتهما بالمعروف وهو البر والإحسان وكف الأذى والطاعة في غير معصية الله.
من أناب إليّ: رجع إليّ بتوحيدي وطاعتي وطاعة رسولي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك والمشركين وهذه  القصة اللقمانية اللطيفة مشوقة لذلك قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ} أي أعطينا عبدنا لقمان الحكمة وهي الفقه في الدين  والإصابة في الأمور ورأسها مخافة الله تعالى بذكره وشكره الذي هو طاعته في  عبادته وتوحيده فيها. وقوله: {أَنِ (3) اشْكُرْ لِلَّهِ} أي وقلنا له اشكر  الله خالقك ما أنعم به عليك بصرف تلك النعم فيما يرضيه عنك ولا يسخطه عليك.  وقوله تعالى {وَمَنْ يَشْكُرْ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ} أي ومن شكر  الله بطاته فإن ثمرة الشكر وعائدته للشاكر نفسه بحفظ النعمة والزيادة فيها  أما الله فإنه غني بذاته محمود بفعاله فلا يفتقر إلى خلقه في شيء إذ هم  الفقراء إليه سبحانه وتعالى. وقوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ} أي  واذكر يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المشركين قول لقمان لابنه وأخص الناس به وهو ينهاه  عن الشرك الذي نهيتكم أنا عنه فغضبتم وأصررتم عليه عناداً ومكابرة فقال له:  بما أخبر به تعالى عنه في قوله: {وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لاِبْنِهِ (4)  وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ} أي يأمره وينهاه مرغباً له في الخير مرهبا له من الشر:  {يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللهِ} أي في عبادته أحدا. وعلل لنهيه ليكون  أوقع في نفسه فقال: {إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ (5) عَظِيمٌ} والظلم هو وضع  الشيء في غير موضعه ويترتب عليه الفساد والخسران الكبير، وعبادة غير الله  وضع لها في غير موضعها إذ العبادة حق الله على عباده مقابل خلقهم ورزقهم  وكلاءتهم في حياتهم وحفظهم وقوله تعالى: {وَوَصَّيْنَا الِْإنْسَانَ (6)  بِوَالِدَيْهِ} أي عهدنا إلى الإنسان آمرين إياه ببرِّ والديه أي أمه  وأبيه، وبرّهما بذل المعروف لهما وكف الأذى عنهما وطاعتهما (7) في المعروف،  وقوله تعالى: {حَمَلَتْهُ} أي الإنسان {أُمُّهُ} أي والدته {وَهْناً عَلَى  (8) وَهْنٍ} أي ضعفاً على ضعف وشدة على أخرى وهي آلام وأتعاب الحمل والطلق  والولادة والإرضاع فلهذا تأكد برّها فوق بر الوالد مرتين لحديث الصحيح:  "من أحق الناس بحسن صحبتي؟ قال أمك، قال ثم من؟ قال أمك، قال ثم من؟ قال  أمك، قال ثم من؟ قال: أبوك" وقوله {وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ} أي فطام  الولد من الرضاع في عامين فأول الرضاع ساعة الولادة وآخره تمام الحولين  ويجوز فصله عن الرضاع خلال العامين، وقوله: {أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي  وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ} هذا الموصى به وهو أن يشكر لله تعالى  وذلك بطاعته تعالى فيما يأمره به وينهاه عنه، وذكره بقلبه ولسانه وقوله  {وَلِوالديكَ} إذ هما قدما معروفاً وجميلا فوجب شكرهما، وذلك ببرهما  وصلتهما وطاعتهما في غير معصية الله ورسوله، لأن طاعة الله كشكره قبل طاعة  الوالدين وشكرهما وقوله {إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ} أي الرجوع بعد الموت وهذه  الجملة مؤكدة لواجب شكر الله تعالى وبر الوالدين لما تحمله من الترغيب  والترهيب فالمطيع إذا رجع إلى الله أكرمه والعاصي أهانه. وما دام الرجوع  إليه تعالى حتميّاً فطاعته بشكره وشكر الوالدين متأكدة متعيّنة. وقوله  تعالى {وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ  عِلْمٌ فَلا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفاً} أي وإن  جاهداك أيها الإنسان والداك وبذلا جهدهما في حملك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس  لك به علم وهو عامة الشركاء إذ ما هناك من يصح إشراكه في عبادة الله قط.  فلا تطعهما في ذلك أبداً، {وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا (9) } أي في  الحياة بالمعروف وهو برهما وصلتهما وطاعتهما في غير معصية الله تعالى  ورسوله، وقوله: {وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ} أي اتبع طريق من  أناب إليّ بتوحيدي وعبادتي والدعوة إليّ وهو رسول (10) الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والآية نزلت في سعد بن أبي وقاص حيث أمرته أمه أن يكفر  بمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ودينه وذلك قبل إسلامها وبذلت جهداً  كبيراً في مراودة ابنها سعد رضي الله عنهما وقوله {إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ}  أي جميعا فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون وأجزيكم بعملكم الخير بالخير والشر بالشر  فاتقوني بطاعتي وتوحيدي والإنابة إليّ في كل أموركم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك.
2- بيان الحكمة وهي شكر (11) الله تعالى بطاعته وذكره إذ لا يشكر إلا عاقل فقيه.
3- مشروعية الوعظ والإرشاد للكبير والصغير والقريب والبعيد.
4- التهويل في شأن الشرك وإنه لظلم عظيم.
5- بيان مدة الرضاع وهي في خلال العامين لا تزيد.
6- وجوب بر الوالدين وصلتهما.
7- تقرير مبدأ لا طاعة لمخلوق (12) في معصية الخالق بعدم طاعة الوالدين في غير المعروف.
8- وجوب اتباع سبيل المؤمنين من أهل السنة والجماعة وحرمة اتباع سبيل أهل البدع والضلالة.
__________
1 - هذه الآية: {وإن جاهداك} والتي قبلها {ووصينا الإنسان} نزلتا في شأن  سعد بن أبي وقاص لما أسلم وإن أمه حمنة بنت أبي سفيان بن أمية حلفت ألا  تأكل حتى يكفر سعدٌ أو تموت جوعاً وعطشاً حتى يعير بها مدى الحياة (يا قاتل  أمه) إلا أنها لما أيأسها سعد أسلمت وأكلت وشربت.
2 - هو لقمان بن باعوراء بن ناصور بن تارح وهو آزر أبو إبراهيم كذا نسبه  ابن إسحاق وقال السهيلي هو لقمان بن عتفاد بن سرون وكان نوبيا من أهل أيلة،  قال وهب كان ابن أخت أيوب أو ابن خالته عاش ألف سنة وأدركه داود عليه  السلام وكان رجلاً حكيماً ولم يكن نبياً ومن حكمه قوله إن القلب واللسان  إذا طابا فليس شيء أطيب منهما وإذا خبثا فليس شيء أخبث منهما وقوله وقد قيل  له أي الناس شر؟ قال الذي لا يبالي أن رآه الناس مسيئاً وقوله الصمت حكمة  وقليل فاعله.
3 - وجائز أن تكون أن التفسيرية أي مفسرة للفظ الحكمة بأنها الشكر لله  تعالى وهي أقوال ألقيت إليه بإلهام ففي الحكمة معنى القول دون حروفه. كما  فسرت (حاجة) في قول الشاعر لأنها بمعنى القول:
إن تحملا حاجة لي خف محملها
تستوجبا منه عندي بها ويدا
أن تقرآن على أسماء ويحكما
مني السلام وأن لا تخبرا أحدا
4 - قيل كان اسم ابنه ثاران وقيل مشكم وقيل أنعم والله أعلم.
5 - روى مسلم " أنه لما نزلت (الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم) شق ذلك  على أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقالوا أينا لم يظلم  نفسه؟ فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليس هو كما تظنون  إنما هو كما قال لقمان لابنه: {يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم} .
6 - الراجح أن هاتين الآيتين وقعتا اعتراضاً بين كلام لقمان الأول والثاني  وأنهما نزلتا في شأن والدة سعد بن أبي وقاص وللاعتراض فائدة وهي التنويع في  الأسلوب لإذهاب السآمة وتجديد نشاط الذهن للحفظ والفهم وجائز أن يكون لا  اعتراض والآيتان من كلام لقمان.
7 - روي أن الحسن قال لو منعت والدة ولدها من شهود صلاة العشاء شفقة عليه فلا يطعها.
8 - الوهن بإسكان الهاء مصدر وهن يهن من باب ضرب ووهن بفتح والواو والهاء  من باب وجل يوجل وجلا. والمعنى أي وهناً واقعاً على وهن كقولهم (عوداً على  بدء) أي رجع عوداً على بدء.
9 - نعت لمصدر محذوف تقديره مصاحباً معروفاً. وفي الآية دليل على جواز بر  الأم الكافرة أو الأب لحديث أسماء إذ قالت يا رسول الله إن أمي قدمت علي  وهي راغبة 
10 - الآية عامة في سائر المؤمنين فعلى كل مؤمن اتباع الصالحين في كل زمان  ومكان والاقتداء بهم وعليه مجانبة أهل الضلال والفسق والعصيان وعدم اتباعهم  في باطلهم وضلالهم وفسقهم وعصيانهم.
11 - روي أن سفيان بن عيينة قال من صلى الصلوات الخمس فقد شكر الله تعالى ومن دعا لوالديه في أدبار الصلوات فقد شكرهما.
12 - صح الحديث بلفظ "إنما الطاعة في المعروف" وبلفظ "لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة لقمان - (3)  
الحلقة (684)
تفسير سورة لقمان مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 207الى صــــ 211)       

يَابُنَيَّ  إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُنْ فِي  صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ (16) يَابُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ وَأْمُرْ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ  إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ (17) وَلَا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ  لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ  كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ (18) وَاقْصِدْ فِي مَشْيِكَ وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ  صَوْتِكَ إِنَّ أَنْكَرَ الْأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ (19) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنها إن تك مثقال حبة: أي توجد زنة حبة من خردل.
فتكن في صخرة: أي في داخل صخرة من الصخور لا يعلمها أحد.
لطيف خبير: أي لطيف باستخراج الحبة خبير بموضعها حيث كانت.
وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر: أي مر الناس بطاعة الله تعالى، انههم عن معصيته.
من عزم الأمور: مما أمر الله به عزماً لا رخصة فيه.
ولا تصعّر خدك للناس: أي ولا تعرض بوجهك عمن تكلمه تكبراً.
مرحا: أي مختالا تمشي خيلاء.
مختال فخور: أي متبختر فخور كثير الفخر مما أعطاه الله ولا يشكر.
واقصد في مشيك: أي إتئد ولا تعجل في مشيتك ولا تستكبر.
واغضض من صوتك: أي اخفض صوتك وهو الاقتصاد في الصوت.
إن أنكر الأصوات: أي أقبح الأصوات وأشدها نكارة عند الناس لأن أوله زفير وآخره شهيق.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصص لقمان عليه السلام فقال تعالى مخبراً عن لقمان  بقوله لابنه ثاران {يَا بُنَيَّ (1) إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ  مِنْ (2) خَرْدَلٍ} أي إن تك زنة حبة من خردل من خير أو شر من حسنة أو سيئة  {فَتَكُنْ فِي صَخْرَةٍ (3) أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  يَأْتِ بِهَا اللهُ} ويحاسب عليها ويجزي بها، {إِنَّ اللهَ لَطِيفٌ} أي  باستخراجها {خَبِيرٌ} بموضعها وعليه فاعمل الصالحات واجتنب السيئات وثق في  جزاء الله العادل الرحيم هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (16) أما الآية  الثانية (17) فقد تضمنت أمر ولده بإقام الصلاة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر والصبر على الأذى في ذلك فقال له ما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله:  {يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ} أي أدها بشروطها وأركانها وواجباتها  وسننها، {وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ} بطاعة الله تعالى فيما أوجب على عباده  {وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ} أي عما حرم الله تعالى على عباده من اعتقاد أو  قول أو عمل. {وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ} من أذى ممن تأمرهم وتنهاهم،  وقوله {إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ} أي إن إقام الصلاة والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والصبر على الأذى في ذات الله من الأمور الواجبة  التي هي عزائم وليست برخص. وقوله تعالى {وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ  (5) } هذا مما قاله لقمان لابنه نهاه فيه عن خصال ذميمة محرمة وهي التكبر  على الناس بأن يخاطبهم وهو معرض عنهم بوجهه لاو عنقه (3) ، وهي مشية المرح  والاختيال والتبختر، والفخر بالنعم مع عدم شكرها وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ  لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ (6) فَخُورٍ} هذا مما قاله لقمان لابنه لما  نهاه عن التكبر والاختيال والفخر أخبره أن الله تعالى لا يحب من هذه حاله  حتى يتجنبها ولده الذي يعظه بها وبغيرها وقوله في الآية (19) {وَاقْصِدْ  فِي (7) مَشْيِكَ} أي امش متئداً في غير عجلة ولا إسراع إذ الاقتصاد ضد  الإسراف. وقوله: {وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ صَوْتِكَ} أمره أن يقتصد في صوته أيضاً  فلا يرفع صوته إلا بقدر الحاجة. كالمقتصد لا يخرج درهمه إلا عند الحاجة  وبقدرها وقوله {إِنَّ أَنْكَرَ الْأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ} ذكر هذه  الجملة لينفره من رفع صوته بغير حاجة فذكر له أن أقبح الأصوات صوت الحمير  (8) لأنه عالٍ مرتفع وأوله زفير وآخره 
شهيق. هذا آخر ما قص تعالى من نبأ لقمان العبد الصالح عليه السلام.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى وعدم الاستخفاف بالحسنة والسيئة مهما قلت وصغرت.
2- وجوب إقام الصلاة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والصبر على ما يلحق الآمر والناهي من أذى.
3- حرمة التكبر والاختيال في المشي ووجوب القصد في المشي والصوت فلا يسرع ولا يرفع صوته إلا على قدر الحاجة.
__________
1  - تكرير النداء حكمته تجديد نشاط السامع وقرأ نافع مثقال بالرفع على أنه  فاعل تك وكان التي مضارعها تك تامة وقرأ حفص مثقال بالفتح على أن كان ناقصة  ومثقال خبرها وقوله إنها أي القصة أو الحالة المسؤول عنها.
2 - روي أن  ثاران بن لقمان قال لأبيه يا أبت إن عملت الخطيئة حيث لا يراني أحد كيف  يقابلها الله؟ فقال لقمان يا بني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة الخ.. فما زال ابنه  يضطرب حتى مات قاله مقاتل رحمه الله.
3 - قيل إن الصخرة تكون تحت الأرض السابعة لأنها ليست في السماء ولا في الأرض.
4 - الصعر الميل ومنه قول الشاعر:
وكنا إذا الجبار صعر خده
أقمنا له من ميله فتقوم
والصعر كالصّيد داء يصيب الإبل فتلوى منه أعناقها.
5  - شاهده في الحديث الصحيح: "لا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا ولا تحاسدوا وكونوا  عباد الله إخوانا. ولا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث ليال"، فقوله ولا  تدابروا يشمل تصعير الوجه أي ميله.
6 - المختال ذو الخيلاء قال صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لا ينظر الله إليه يوم  القيامة" والفخور هو الذي يعدد ما أعطي ولا يشكر الله تعالى (قاله مجاهد) .
7  - ما روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا مشي أسرع  فإنما أريد به السرعة المرتفعة عن دبيب المتماوت المظهر للمسكنة والذلة.
8  - بالحمار يضرب المثل في البلادة وينهى عن رفع الصوت لغير حاجة حتى لا  يكون صوت المتكلم كصوت الحمار الممقوت والحمار إذا نهق فإنه رأى شيطاناً  كما في الحديث، وركبه النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تواضعاً، وقيل  نهيق الحمار دعاء عن الظلمة.
***************************
أَلَمْ  تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يُجَادِلُ فِي اللهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلا هُدىً وَلا  كِتَابٍ مُنِيرٍ (20) وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ  قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ  الشَّيْطَانُ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ (21)
شرح الكلمات:
ألم تروا: أي ألم تعلموا أيها الناس.
سخر لكم ما في السموات: أي من شمس وقمر وكواكب ورياح وأمطار لمنافعكم.
وما في الأرض: أي من أشجار وأنهار وجبال وبحار وغيرها.
وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة: أي أوسع وأتم عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وهي الصحة وكمال الخلق تسوية الأعضاء.
وباطنة: أي المعرفة والعقل.
من يجادل في الله: أي يخاصم في توحيد الله منكراً له مكذباً به.
بغير علم: أي بدون علم عنده من وحي ولا هو مستفاد من دليل عقلي.
ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير: أي سنة من سنن الرسل، ولا كتاب إلهي منير واضح بيّن.
أو لو كان الشيطان: أي أيتبعونهم ولو كان الشيطان يدعو آباءهم إلى موجب عذاب السعير من الشرك والمعاصي.
معنى الآيات:
عاد  السياق بعد نهاية قصة لقمان إلى خطاب المشركين لهدايتهم فقال تعالى  {أَلَمْ تَرَوْا} أيها الناس الكافرون بالله وقدرته ورحمته أي ألم تعلموا  بمشاهدتكم {أَنَّ اللهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ} (1) أي من أجلكم {مَا فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ} من شمس وقمر وكواكب ومطر، وسخر لكم ما في الأرض من أشجار  وأنهار وجبال ووهاد وبحار وشتى الحيوانات ومختلف المعادن كل ذلك لمنافعكم  في مطاعمكم ومشاربكم وكل شؤون حياتكم، {وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ (2)  } أي أوسعها وأتمها نعم الإيجاد ونعم الإمداد حال كونها ظاهرة كحسن (3)  الصورة وتناسب الأعضاء وكمال الخلق، وباطنة كالعقل والإدراك والعلم  والمعرفة وغير ذلك مما لا يحصى ولا يعد، وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها،  ومع هذا البيان والإنعام والاستدلال على الخالق بالخلق وعلى المنعم بالنعم  فإن ناساً يجادلوا في (4) توحيد الله وأسمائه وصفاته ووجوب طاعته وطاعة  رسوله بغير علم من وحي ولا استدلال من عقل، ولا كتاب منير واضح بين يحتجون  به ويجادلون بأدلته.
وقوله تعالى {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ} (5) أي لأولئك  المجادلين في الله بالجهل والباطل {اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ} أي على  رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من هدى، قالوا لا، بل نتبع ما  وجدنا عليه آباءنا من عقائد وثنية وتقاليد جاهلية، قال تعالى: {أَوَلَوْ  كَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ يَدْعُوهُمْ} أي أيتبعون آباءهم ولو كان الشيطان يدعو  آباءهم {إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ} أي النار المستعرة الملتهبة والجواب لا،  ولكن اتبعوهم فسوف يردون معهم النار وئس الورد المورود.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تعيين الاستدلال بالخلق على الخالق وبالنعمة على المنعم.
2- وجوب ذكر النعم وشكرها لله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- حرمة الجدل بالجهل ودون علم.
4- حرمة التقليد في الباطل والشر والفساد كتقليد بعض المسلمين اليوم للكفار في عاداتهم وأخلاقهم ومظاهر حياتهم.
__________
1 - ذكر نعم الله الموجبة لشكره بعبادته وحده وترك عبادة من سواه.
2  - قرأ نافع وحفص نعمه بالجمع وقرأ آخرون بالإفراد نعمته وهي دالة على  الجمع لأنها اسم جنس دال على متعدد بدليل قوله تعالى وإن تعدوا نعمة الله  لا تحصوها.
3 - عن ابن عباس أن النعم الظاهرة الإسلام وما حسن من الخلق  والباطنة ما ستر على العبد من سيء العمل وقيل النعم الظاهرة الصحة وكمال  الخلق والباطنة المعرفة والعقل.
4 - قوله تعالى ومن الناس من يجادل في  الله بغير علم أي بغير حجة نزلت في يهودي جاء إلى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال يا محمد أخبرني عن ربك من أي شيء هو فجاءت صاعقة  فأخذته قاله مجاهد.
5 - هذا عام في اليهودي السائل وفي المشركين الذين  طالما سألوا وجادلوا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بجهلهم وتقليد  آبائهم وهم من أجهل الناس.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة لقمان - (4)  
الحلقة (685)
تفسير سورة لقمان مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 211الى صــــ 214)         


**وَمَنْ  يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى وَإِلَى اللهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ (22) وَمَنْ  كَفَرَ فَلا يَحْزُنْكَ كُفْرُهُ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَنُنَبِّئُهُمْ  بِمَا عَمِلُوا إِنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (23) نُمَتِّعُهُمْ  قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ نَضْطَرُّهُمْ إِلَى عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ (24) وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللهُ  قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (25)
لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ (26)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله: أي أقبل على طاعته مخلصا له العبادة لا يلتفت إلى غيره من سائر خلقه.
وهو محسن: أي والحال أنه محسن في طاعته إخلاصاً واتباعاً.
فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى: أي تعلق بأوثق ما يتعلق به فلا يخاف انقطاعه بحال.
وإلى الله عاقبة الأمور: أي مرجع كل الأمور إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى.
نمتعهم قليلاً: أي متاعاً في هذه الدنيا قليلاً أي إلى نهاية آجالهم.
ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ: أي ثم نلجئهم في الآخرة إلى عذاب النار والغليظ:
الثقيل.
قل الحمد لله: أي احمد الله على ظهور الحجة بأن تقول الحمد لله.
لا يعلمون: أي من يستحق الحمد والشكر ومن لا يستحق لجهلهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد إقامة الحجة على المشركين في عبادتهم غير الله وتقليدهم لآبائهم في  الشرك والشر والفساد قال تعالى مرغباً في النجاة داعياً إلى الإصلاح:  {وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللهِ} (1) أي يقبل بوجهه وقلبه على ربه  يعبده متذللا له خاضعاً لأمره ونهيه. {وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ} أي والحال أنه محسن  في عبادته إخلاصاً فيها لله، واتباعاً في أدائها لرسول الله {فَقَدِ  اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى} أي قد أخذ بالطرف الأوثق فلا يخاف  انقطاعا أبداً وقوله تعالى: {وَإِلَى اللهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ} يخبر  تعالى أن مردّ الأمور كلها لله تعالى يقضي فيها بما يشاء فليفوّض العبد  أموره كلها لله إذ هي عائدة إليه فيتخذ بذلك له يداً عند ربه، وقوله  لرسوله: {وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَلا يَحْزُنْكَ (2) كُفْرُهُ} أي أسلم وجهك لربك  وفوض أمرك إليه متوكلا عليه ومن كفر من الناس فلا يحزنك كفره أي فلا تكترث  به ولا تحزن عليه {إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ} أي فإن مردهم إلينا بعد موتهم  ونشورهم {فَننبئهم بِمَا عَمِلُوا} في هذا الدار من سوء وشر ونجزيهم  به. {إِنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (3) } أي بما تكنه وتخفيه من  اعتقادات ونيّات وبذلك يكون الحساب دقيقاً والجزاء عادلاً. وقوله تعالى:  {نُمَتِّعُهُمْ (4) قَلِيلاً} أي نمهل هؤلاء المشركين فلا نعاجلهم بالعقوبة  فيتمتعون مدة آجالهم وهو متاع قليل {ثُمَّ نَضْطَرُّهُمْ} بعد موتهم  ونشرهم {إِلَى عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ} أي نلجئهم إلجاءً إلى عذاب غليظ ثقيل لا  يحتمل ولا يطاق وهو عذاب النار. نعوذ بالله منها ومن كل عمل يؤدي إليها  وقوله تعالى في الآية (25) {وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللهُ} أي ولئن سألت يا رسولنا  هؤلاء المشركين قائلاً لهم: من خلق السموات والأرض لبادروك  بالجواب قائلين  الله إذاً قل الحمد لله على إقامة الحجة عليكم باعترافكم، وما دام الله هو  الخالق الرازق كيف يعبد غيره أو يعبد معه سواه أين عقول القوم؟ وقوله  {بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي لا يعلمون موجب الحمد ولا مقتضاه،  ولا من يستحق الحمد ومن لا يستحقه لأنهم جهلة لا يعلمون شيئاً. وقوله  تعالى: {لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي خلقا وملكا وعبيداً  ولذا فهو غني عن المشركين وعبادتهم فلا تحزن عليكم ولا تبال بهم عبدوا أو  لم يعبدوا {إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ} عن كل ما سواه {الْحَمِيدُ} أي  المحمود بعظيم فعله وجميل صنعه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان نجاة أهل لا إله إلا الله وهم الذين عبدوا الله وحده بما شرع لهم على لسان رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه
وسلم.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
3- بيان أن المشركين من العرب موحدون في الربوبية مشركون في العبادة كما هو حال كثير من الناس اليوم
__________**
1 - أسلم وسلّم بمعنى، إلا أن التضعيف للتكثير وعدي باللام نحو قول أسلمت  وجهي لله، وعدي مرة بإلى قال القرطبي معناه مع اللام أنه جعل وجهه وهو ذاته  ونفسه سالما أي لله خالصاً له ومعناه مع إلى راجع إلى أنه سلم إليه نفسه  كما يسلم المتاع إلى الرجل إذا دفع إليه والمراد التوكل عليه والتفويض  إليه.
2 - قرأ نافع يحزنك بضم الياء وكسر الزاي يُحزنك وقرأ حفص يحزنك بفتح الياء  وضم الزاي يَحزنك فالأولى مضارع أحزنه يحزنه كأعلم يعلمه والثاني مضارع  حزنه كنصره ينصره.
3 - الجملة تعليلية لما سبقها من أحكام.
4 - جملة نمتعهم قليلاً مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً كأن سائلاً يقول ما الذي  يترتب على علمه تعالى بذات الصدور فالجواب إنه يمتعهم قليلا ثم يضطرهم إلى  عذاب غليظ.**
*****************************
**وَلَوْ  أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلامٌ وَالْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ مَا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (27) مَا خَلْقُكُمْ وَلا بَعْثُكُمْ إِلَّا كَنَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ إِنَّ اللهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ (28)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولو أن ما في الأرض: أي من شجرة.
أقلام: أي يكتب بها.
والبحر: أي المحيط
يمده سبعة أبحر: أي تمده
إن الله عزيز حكيم: أي عزيز في انتقامه غالب ما أراده حكيم في تدبير خلقه.
ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم: أي ما خلقكم ابتداء ولا بعثكم من قبوركم إعادة لكم إلا كخلق وبعث نفس واحدة.
**معنى الآيتين:**
قوله تعالى {وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا (1) فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ (2)  أَقْلامٌ} أي لو أن شجر الأرض كله قطعت أغصانه شجرة شجرة حتى لم تبق شجرة  وبريت أقلاماً، والبحر المحيط صار مدادا ومن ورائه سبعة أبحر أخرى تحولت  إلى مداد وتمُد البحر الأول وكتب بتلك الأقلام وذلك المداد كلمات الله لنفد  البحر والأقلام ولم تنفد كلمات الله، وذلك لأن الأقلام والبحر متناهية  وكلمات الله غير متناهية فعلم الله وكلامه كذاته وصفاته لا تتناهي بحال،  نزلت هذه الآية رداً على اليهود لما قيل لهم {وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنَ  الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً} قالوا وكيف هذا وقد أوتينا التوراة فيها تبيان  كل شيء. كما نزل رداّ على أبي بن خلف قوله تعالى: {مَا خَلْقُكُمْ (3) وَلا  بَعْثُكُمْ إِلَّا كَنَفْسٍ (4) وَاحِدَةٍ} إذ قال للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كيف يخلقنا الله خلقا جديداً في يوم واحد ليحاسبنا  ويجزينا، ونحن خلقنا أطوراً وفي قرون عديدة فأنزل الله تعالى قوله {مَا  خَلْقُكُمْ وَلا بَعْثُكُمْ} إلا كخلق وبعث نفس واحدة {إِنَّ اللهَ سَمِيعٌ  بَصِيرٌ (5) } فما يسمع المخلوقات ولا يشغله صوت عن صوت، ويبصرهم ولا  تحجبه ذات عن ذات كذلك هو يبعثهم في وقت واحد ولو أراد خلقهم جملة واحدة  لخلقهم لأنه يقول للشيء كن فيكون.
**هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان سعة علم الله تعالى وأنه تعالى متكلم وكلماته لا تنفد بحال من الأحوال.
2- بيان أن ما أوتيه الإنسان من علوم ومعارف ما هو بشيء إلى علم الله تعالى.
1- بيان قدرة الله تعالى وأنها لا تحد ولا يعجزها شيء.
2- إثبات صفات الله كالعزة والحكمة والسمع والبصر.
__________**
1 - قيل في سبب هذه الآية المدنية على رأي ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن  اليهود قالوا: يا محمد كيف عنينا بهذا القول (وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا  قليلا) ونحن قد أوتينا التوراة فيها كلام الله وأحكامه وعندك أنها تبيان كل  شيء. فقال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ التوراة قليل من كثير  ونزلت هذه الآية.
2 - من شجرة من بيانية وفي التعبير بـ لو: دلالة على أن مضمون الكلام  افتراضي، ولكن لو كان المفترض لما يخرج عما أخبر تعالى به وهو نفاد الأقلام  والمداد وبقاء كلام الله تعالى لأن المراد من الكلمات كلام الله تعالى.
3- في الآية إيجاز بالحذف إذ التقدير ما خلقكم إلا كخلق نفس واحدة ولا بعثكم إلا كبعث نفس واحدة.
4 - ما خلقكم فيه التفات من الغيبة إلى الخطاب.
5 - جملة إن الله سميع بصير صالحة لأن تكون تعليلية أو استئنافية بيانية.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة لقمان - (5)  
الحلقة (686)
تفسير سورة لقمان مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 215الى صــــ 220)          

**أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ  النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي  إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (29)  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ  الْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ (30) أَلَمْ تَرَ  أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ اللَّهِ لِيُرِيَكُمْ  مِنْ آيَاتِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ (31)  وَإِذَا غَشِيَهُمْ مَوْجٌ كَالظُّلَلِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ  الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ فَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمَا  يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا كُلُّ خَتَّارٍ كَفُورٍ (32)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألم تر: أي ألم تعلم أيها المخاطب.
أن الله يولج الليل في النهار: أي يدخل جزءاً منه في النهار، ويدخل جزاء من النهار في الليل بحسب الفصول.
وسخر الشمس والقمر: يسبحان في فلكيهما الدهر كله لا تكلان إلى يوم القيامة وهو الأجل المسمى لهما.
ذلك بأن الله هو الحق: أي ذلك المذكور من الإيلاج والتسخير بسبب أن الله هو الإله الحق.
وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل: أي وأن ما يدعون من دونه من آلهة هي الباطل.
بنعمت الله: أي بإفضاله على العباد وإحسانه إليهم حيث هيأ أسباب جريها.
لكل صبار شكور: أي صبار عن المعاصي شكور للنعم.
وإذا غشيهم موج: أي علاهم وغطاهم من فوقهم.
كالظلل: أي كالجبال التي تظلل من تحتها.
فمنهم مقتصد: أي بين الكفر والإيمان بمعنى معتدل في ذلك ما آمن ولا كفر.
كل ختار كفور: أي غدار كفور لنعم الله تعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال الشرك والكفر قال تعالى {أَلَمْ  تَرَ (1) } أي ألم تعلم أيها النبي أن الله ذا الألوهية على غيره {أَنَّ  اللهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ} بإدخال جزء منه في النهار  {وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ} أي بإدخال جزء منه في الليل وذلك  بحسب الفصول السنوية {وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ} (2) يسبحان في  فلكيهما لمنافع الناس إلى أجل مسمى أي إلى وقت محدد معين عنده سبحانه  وتعالى وهو يوم القيامة، وأن الله تعالى بما تعملون خبير، لا يخفى عليه شيء  من أعمالكم صالحها وفاسدها وسيجزيكم بها وقوله {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ  الْحَقُّ} أي ذلك الإيلاج لليل في النهار والنهار في الليل وتسخير الشمس  والقمر، وعلم الله تعالى بأعمال العباد ومجازاتهم عليها قاطع لكل شك بأن  الله هو إله الحق، وأن ما يدعون من دونه من أوثان هو الباطل (3) ، وقاطع  بأن الله تعالى ذا الألوهية الحقة هو العلي الكبير أي ذو العلو المطلق  الكبير الذي ليس شيء أكبر منه إذ هو رب كل شيء ومالكه والقاهر له والمتحكم  فيه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه.
وقوله تعالى {أَلَمْ تَرَ} يا محمد {أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ} أي السفن {تَجْرِي  فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ اللهِ} تعالى على خلقه حيث يسّر لها أسباب سيرها  وجريها في البحر وهي تحمل السلع والبضائع والأقوات من إقليم إلى إقليم وهي  نعم كثيرة. سخر ذلك لكم ليريكم (4) من آياته الدالة على ربوبيته وألوهيته  وهي كثيرة تتجلى في كل جزء من هذا الكون. وقوله {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ}  أي علامات ودلائل على قدرة الله ورحمته وحكمته وهي موجبات عبادته وتوحيده  فيها، وقوله {لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ (5) شَكُورٍ} أي فيها عبر لكل عبد صبور على  الطاعات صبور عن المعاصي صبور عما تجري به الأقدار شكور لنعم الله تعالى  جليلها وصغيرها أما غير الصبور الشكور فإنه لا يجد فيها عبرة ولا عظة.
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا غَشِيَهُمْ مَوْجٌ كَالظُّلَلِ (6) } أي إذا غشي  المشركين موج وهم على ظهر السفينة فخافوا {دَعَوُا اللهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ  الدِّينَ} أي دعوا الله وحده ولم يذكروا آلهتهم. فلما نجاهم بفضله {إِلَى  الْبَرِّ} فلم يغرقوا {فَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ (7) } أي في إيمانه وكفره لا  يُغالي في كفره ولا يعلن عن إيمانه. وقوله {وَمَا يَجْحَدُ (8) بِآياتِنَا}  القرآنية والكونية وهي مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته الموجبة  لألوهيته {إِلَّا كُلُّ خَتَّارٍ (9) } أي غدار بالعهود {كَفُورٍ} للنعم لا  خير فيه البتّة والعياذ بالله تعالى من أهل الغدر والكفر.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال الشرك بذكر الأدلة المستفادة من مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته.
2- فضيلة الصبر والشكر والجمع بينهما خير من افتراقهما.
3- بيان أن المشركين أيام نزول القرآن كانوا يوحدون في الشدة ويشركون في الرخاء.
4- شر الناس الختّار أي الغدار الكفور.
5- ذم الختر وهو أسوأ الغدر وذم الكفر بالنعم الإلهية.
__________**
1 - ألم تر: الاستفهام تقريري بالنسبة إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وهو إنكاري بالنسبة إلى غيره ينكر على أهل الغفلة غفلتهم وأهل  الإعراض عن النظر إعراضهم إذ لو نظروا وفكروا لاهتدوا إلى توحيد الله وبعثه  عباده للحساب والجزاء يوم القيامة.
2 - قال القرطبي: ذللهما بالطلوع والأفول تقديراً للآجال، وإتماماً للمنافع  والآية في تقرير التوحيد بذكر مظاهر علم الله وقدرته وحكمته.
3 - جائز أن يكون المراد بالباطل الشيطان إذ هو الذي زين عبادة الأصنام والأوثان وأمرهم بها فلذا أطلق لفظ الباطل عليه.
4 - من آياته من للتبعيض من بعض آياته ما يشاهدون به مظاهر قدرة الله ولطفه  ورحمته. قال الحسن مفتاح البحار السفن ومفتاح الأرض الطرق ومفتاح السماء  الدعاء.
5 - صبار صيغة مبالغة كثير الصبر وشكور كذلك كثير الشكر قال بعضهم صبار  لقضائه، شكور على نعمائه وما في التفسير أعم وأشمل. روي أن الإيمان نصفان  نصفه صبر ونصفه شكر.
6 - الظلل جمع ظلة وهو ما أظل من سحاب وجبال وغيرها.
7 - فسر هذا اللفظ بعدة تفسيرات منها موف بما عاهد الله عليه في البحر قال  الحسن مؤمن متمسك بالتوحيد والطاعة، وقال مجاهد مقتصد في القول مضمر للكفر  وقيل في الكلام حذف والمعنى فمنهم مقتصد ومنهم كافر ودل على المحذوف قوله:  (وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل ختار كفور) . وما في التفسير أشمل وأسلم.
8 - قال القرطبي جحد الآيات إنكار أعيانها والجحد بالآيات إنكار دلائلها.
9 - الختر الغدر وجحود الفضل وفعله ختر كضرب يختر قال عمرو بن معد يكرب:
فإنك لو رأيت أبا عمير
ملأت يديك من غدر وختر
وقال الأعشى:
بالأبلق الفردي من تيماء منزلة
حصن حصين وجار غير ختار**
***********************
**يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ وَاخْشَوْا يَوْماً لا يَجْزِي  وَالِدٌ عَنْ وَلَدِهِ وَلا مَوْلُودٌ هُوَ جَازٍ عَنْ وَالِدِهِ شَيْئاً  إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلا  يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللهِ الْغَرُورُ (33) إِنَّ اللهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ  السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا  تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَداً وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ  تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ (34)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
اتقوا ربكم: أي خافوه فآمنوا به واعبدوه وحده تنجوا من عذابه.
واخشوا يوما: أي خافوا يوم الحساب وما يجري فيه.
لا يجزي والد عن ولده: أي لا يغني والد فيه عن ولده شيئا.
إن وعد الله حق: أي وعد الله بالحساب والجزاء حق ثابت لا محالة هو كائن.
لا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا: أي فلا تغتروا بالحياة الدنيا فإنها زائلة فأسلموا تسلموا.
ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور: أي الشيطان يغتنم حلم الله عليكم وإمهاله لكم فيجسركم على المعاصي ويسوفكم في التوبة.
وينزل الغيث: أي المطر.
ويعلم ما في الأرحام: أي من ذكر أو أنثى ولا يعلم ذلك سواه.
ماذا تكسب غداً: أي من خير أو شر والله يعلمه.
معنى الآيتين الكريمتين:
هذا نداء عام لكل البشر يدعوهم فيه ربهم تعالى ناصحا لهم بأن يتقوه  بالإيمان به وبعبادته وحده لا شريك له وأن يخشوا يوماً عظيماً فيه من  الأهوال والعظائم ما لا يقادر قدره بحيث لا يجزي فيه والد (1) عن ولده ولا  مولود (2) هو جاز عن والده شيئاً إذ كل واحد لا يريد إلا نجاة نفسه فيقول  نفسي نفسي وهذا لشدة الهول يوم لا يغني أحد عن أحد شيئاً ولو كان أقرب  قريب، وهو يوم آت لا محالة حيث وعد الله به الناس ووعد الله حق والله لا  يخلف الميعاد، ويقول لهم بناء على ذلك {فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا} بملاذها وزخارفها وطول العمر فيها، {وَلا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ  بِاللهِ الْغَرُورُ} ذي الحلم والكرم {الْغَرُورُ (3) } أي الشيطان من  الإنس أو الجن يحملكم على تأخير التوبة ومزاولة أنواع المعاصي بتزيينها لكم  وترغيبكم فيها فانتبهوا فإن الموت لا بد منه وقد يأتي فجأة فالتوبة التوبة  يا عباد الله هذه نصيحة الرب تبارك وتعالى لعباده فهل من مستجيب؟ هذا ما  دلت عليه الآية الأولى (33)
أما الآية الثانية (34) فالله جل جلاله يخبر عباده بأنه استقل بعلم الساعة  متى (4) تأتي والقيامة متى تقوم وليس لأحد أن يعلم ذلك كائنا من كان وهذه  حال تتطلب من العبد أن يعجل التوبة ولا يؤخرها، كما أستقل تعالى بعلم وقت  نزول المطر في يوم أو ليلة أو ساعة من ليل أو نهار، ويعلم ما في الأرحام  أرحام الإناث من ذكر أو أنثى أو أبيض أو أحمر أو أسود ومن طول وقصر ومن  إيمان أو كفر ولا يعلم ذلك سواه ويعلم ما يكسب كل إنسان في غده من خير أو  شر أو غنى أو فقر، ويعلم أين تموت كل نفس من بقاع الأرض وديارها ولا يعلم  ذلك إلا الله ولذا قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "مفاتح  (6) الغيب خمسة وقرأ: {إِنَّ اللهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ  الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا  تَكْسِبُ غَداً وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللهَ  عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ} " في الصحيح.
وقوله إن الله عليم أي بكل شيء وليس بهؤلاء الخمسة فقط خبير بكل شيء من  دقيق أو جليل من ذوات وصفات وأحوال وببواطن الأمور كظواهرها وبهذا وجب أن  يعبد وحده بما شرع من أنواع العبادات التي هي سلّم النجاح ومرقى الكمال  والإسعاد في الدارين.
**هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:**
1- وجوب تقوى الله عز وجل بالإيمان به وتوحيده في عبادته.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
3- التحذير من الاغترار بالحياة الدنيا، والتحذير من الشيطان أي من اتباعه والاغترار بما يزينه ويحسنه من
المعاصي.
4- بيان مفاتح (7) الغيب الخمسة واختصاص الرب تعالى بمعرفتها.
5- كل مدع لمعرفة الغيب من الجن والإنس فهو طاغوت يجب لعنه ومعاداته.
6- ما ادّعي اليوم من أنه بواسطة الآلات الحديثة قد عرف ما في رحم المرأة فهذه المعرفة ليست داخلة في قوله
__________**
1 - فإن قيل لقد ثبت بالسنة ما ظاهره خلاف هذا فقد قال صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من مات له ثلاثة من الولد لم يبلغوا الحنث لم تمسه  النار إلا تحلة القسم "، وقال "من ابتلي بشيء من هذه البنات فأحسن إليهن كن  له حجاباً من النار" فالجواب أن المراد بالآية أن الولد لا يحمل ذنب والده  وأن الوالد لا يحمل ذنب ولده، وأما موت الأولاد فأجر المصيبة مع الصبر  والاحتساب هو الذي منع الوالد من دخول النار كما أن تربية البنات والإحسان  إليهن جعل الله تعالى جزاءه النجاة من النار فليس في الحديث أن الولد يجزي  عن والده ولا الوالد يجزي عن ولده.
2 - ولا مولود: مبتدأ وهو ضمير فصل والخبر جاز مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على حرف  العلة المحذوف للتخفيف، وذكر الولد والوالد لأنهما أشد شفقة على بعضهما  ورحمة وحميّة من غيرهما.
3 - الغرور بالفتح (الفعول) من أمثلة المبالغة أي كثير التغرير بالإنسان  وهو الشيطان عليه لعائن الرحمن والغرور الخداع بما ظاهره حسن وباطنه ضرر.
4 - قال مقاتل هذه الآية نزلت في رجل من أهل البادية اسمه الوارث بن عمرو  بن حارثة أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال إن امرأتي حبلى  فأخبرني ماذا تلد؟ وبلادنا جدبة فأخبرني متى ينزل الغيث؟ ولقد علمت متى  ولدت فأخبرني متى أموت؟ وقد علمت ما عملت اليوم فأخبرني ماذا أعمل غدا؟  وأخبرني متى تقوم الساعة؟ فأنزل الله تعالى الآية.
5 - روي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "إذا أراد الله  تعالى قبض روح عبد بأرض جعل له إليها حاجة فلم ينته حتى يقدمها ثم قرأ  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إن الله عنده علم الساعة الخ  الآية.
6 - في صحيح البخاري عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مفاتح الغيب خمس ثم قرأ (إن الله عنده علم  الساعة) الآية وفي رواية أبي هريرة "خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله" وعلة تسميتها  مفاتح الغيب أنها من أمور الناس المغيبة عنهم فإذا وقعت كان وقوعها كفتح  مغلق بمفتاح فالإنسان قد يعرف متى يصلي متى يسافر متى يتزوج أما هذه الخمسة  فلا علم له بها أبداً حتى يفتح الله بابها ويظهرها.
7 - المفاتح جمع مفتح آلة الفتح والمعنى أن هذه الأمور الخمسة وهي متعلقة  بالإنسان لا يظهرها إلى الوجود ولا يفتح مغلقها الغيبي إلا الله جل جلاله  إذ بيده مفاتحها.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة السجدة - (1)  
الحلقة (687)
تفسير سورة السجدة مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 221الى صــــ 225)          

سورة السجدة
مكية (1)
وآياتها ثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم  (1) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)  أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ  قَوْماً مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ  (3) اللهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ  دُونِهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا شَفِيعٍ أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (4)
شرح الكلمات:
الم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب آلم، ويقرأ ألف لام ميم.
لا ريب فيه: أي لا شك في أنه نزل من رب العالمين.
أم يقولون افتراه: أي بل أيقولون أي المشركون اختلقه وكذبه.
قوما ما أتاهم من نذير: أي من زمن بعيد وهم قريش والعرب.
لعلهم يهتدون: أي بعد ضلالهم إلى الحق الذي هو دين الإسلام.
في ستة أيام: هي الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس والجمعة.
ثم استوى على العرش: استوى على عرشه يدير أمر خلقه.
من ولي ولا شفيع: أي ليس لكم أيها المشركون من دون الله وليّ يتولاكم ولا شفيع يشفع لكم.
أفلا تتذكرون: أي أفلا تتعظون بما تسمعون فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {الم} هذه الحروف المقطعة في فواتح عدة سور الأسلم أن لا تؤول  ويكتفى فيها بقول الله أعلم بمراده بها. وقد اخترنا من أقاويل المفسرين  أنها أفادت فائدتين: الأولى أنه لما كان المشركون من قريش في مكة يمنعون من  سماع القرآن مخافة أن يتأثر به السامع به فيؤمن ويوحد فكانت هذه الحروف  تستهويهم بنغمها الخاص فيستمعون فينجذبون ويؤمن من شاء الله إيمانه وهدايته  والثانية بقرينة ذكر الكتاب بعدها غالبا: أن هذا القرآن الكريم قد تألف من  مثل هذه الحرف الم، طس، حم، ق، فألفوا أيها المكذبون سورة من مثله وإلا  فاعلموا أنه تنزيل من الله رب العالمين فلما عجزوا قامت عليهم الحجة ولم  يبق شك في أنه تنزيل الله وكتابه أنزله على نبيه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله تعالى: {تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ (2) } أي القرآن  الكريم {لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ} أي لا شك (3) في أنه من رب العالمين على محمد صلى  لله عليه وسلم وليس بشعر ولا بسجع كهان، ولا أساطير الأولين وقوله تعالى:  {أَمْ (4) يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ} أي بل يقولون افتراه محمد واختلقه وأتى  به من تلقاء نفسه اللهم لا إنه لم يفتره {بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ}  أي جاءك من ربك وحياً أوحاه إليك، {لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْماً مَا أَتَاهُمْ (5)  مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} وهم مشركوا العرب لتنذرهم بأس الله وعذابه إن  بقوا على شركهم وكفرهم، وقوله {لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ} أي رجاء أن يؤمنوا  ويوحدوا فيهتدوا إلى الحق بعد ضلالهم فينجوا ويكملوا ويسعدوا وقوله:  {اللهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا} أي من  مخلوقات {فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ} من مثل أيام الدنيا أولها الأحد وآخرها  الجمعة ولذا كانت الجمعة من أفضل الأيام {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ}  عرشه (6) سبحانه وتعالى استوى استواء يليق به يدبر أمر مخلوقاته. الله الذي  خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما وهو الذي أنزل الكتاب وأرسل الرسل وهو  الإله الحق الذي لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه ما للعرب ولا للبشرية كلها من إله  غيره، وليس لها من غيره من ولي يتولاها بالنصر والإنجاء إن أراد الله  خذلانها وإهلاكها، وليس لها شفيع (7) يشفع لها عنده إذا أراد الانتقام منها  لشركها وشرها وفسادها وقوله: {أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ} فتعلموا أيها العرب  المشركون أنه لا إله لكم إلا الله فتعبدوه وتوحدوه فتنجوا من عذابه وتكملوا  وتسعدوا في دنياكم وآخرتكم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بتقرير أن القرآن تنزل الله ووحيه أوحاه إلى رسوله.
2- إبطال ما كان المشركون يقولون في القرآن بأنه شعر وسجع كهان وأساطير الأولين.
3- بيان الحكمة من إنزال القرآن على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو الإنذار.
4- بيان الزمان الذي خلق الله فيه السموات والأرض وما بينهما.
5- إثبات صفة الاستواء على العرش لله تعالى.
6- تقرير أنه ما للبشرية من إله إلا الله وأنه ليس لها من دونه من وليّ ولا  شفيع فما عليها إلا أن تؤمن بالله وتعبده فتكمل وتسعد على عبادته.
__________
1 - وتسمى سورة الم السجدة، وتنزيل السجدة وفي الصحيح أن النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يصلى بها الصبح يوم الجمعة يقرأ في الركعة  الأولى بالفاتحة والسجدة والثانية بالفاتحة وسورة الإنسان كما ورد أنه كان  يقرأها مع سورة الملك عند النوم وفي كل منهما ثلاثون آية.
2 - تنزيل مرفوع بالابتداء والخبر لا ريب فيه، أو خبر على تقدير مبتدأ أي  هذا تنزيل أو المتلو عليك تنزيل الكتاب، ويكون لا ريب فيه محل نصب على  الحال.
3 - لا ريب فيه لما اشتمل من الإعجاز العلمي حيث عجز الإنس والجن على أن  يأتوا بمثله وعجز فصحاء العرب على الإتيان بسورة مثل سوره. ولما عرف به  صاحبه الذي نزل عليه وجاء به وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من  الصدق الكامل حيث لم يكذب قط وقد أخبر أنه تنزيل الله رب العالمين.
4 - أم هذه هي المنقطعة ولذا قدرت ببل والاستفهام في التفسير، وصيغة  المضارع (يقولون) لاستحضار الحالة الماضية إثارة للتعجب في نفس السامع.
5 - النذير المعلم المخوف بعواقب الشرك والمعاصي والفساد والشر، والقوم  الجماعة العظيمة الذين يجمعهم أمر يكون كالقوام لهم من نسب أو وطن أو غرض  تجمعوا من أجله والمراد بهم عامة العرب في كل ديارهم شمالا وجنوباً وشرقاً  وغرباً إذ فقدوا العلم الإلهي منذ قرون عدة.
6 - سئل مالك رحمه الله تعالى عن الاستواء فقال: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والإيمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة.
7 - في نفي الشفيع رد على قول بعضهم أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله على تقدير  أنهم يبعثون يوم القيامة إذ قالوا: هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله أو في قضاء  حوائجهم في الدنيا.
*************************
يُدَبِّرُ  الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي  يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ (5) ذَلِكَ  عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (6) الَّذِي  أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الْإِنْسَانِ مِنْ طِينٍ  (7) ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ (8) ثُمَّ  سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ  وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلًا مَا تَشْكُرُونَ (9)
شرح الكلمات:
يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض: أي أمر المخلوقات طوال الحياة.
ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره: أي يوم القيامة حيث تنتهي هذه الحياة وسائر شؤونها.
ألف سنة مما تعدون: أي من أيام الدنيا.
عالم الغيب والشهادة: أي ما غاب عن الناس ولم يروه وما شاهدوه ورأوه.
بدأ خلق الإنسان من طين: أي بدأ خلق آدم عليه السلام من طين.
من سلالة من ماء مهين: أي ذرية آدم من علقة من ماء النطفة.
ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه: أي سوى الجنين في بطن أمه ونفخ فيه الروح فكان حياً كما سوى آدم أيضاً ونفخ فيه من روحه فكان حيا.
والأفئدة: أي القلوب.
قليلا ما تشكرون: أي ما تشكرون الله على نعمة الإيجاد والإمداد إلا شكراً قليلا لا يوازي قدر النعمة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء بذكر مظاهر القدرة  والعلم والرحمة والحكمة الإلهية، فقوله تعالى {يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ} أي أمر  المخلوقات {مِنَ السَّمَاءِ} حيث العرش وكتاب المقادير {إِلَى الْأَرْضِ}  حيث تتم الحياة والموت والصحة والمرض والعطاء والمنع، والغنى والفقر والحرب  والسلم، والعز والذل فالله تعالى من فوق عرشه يدبر أمر الخلائق كلها في  عوالمها المختلفة، وقوله ثم يعرج أي الأمر إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف (1)  سنة مما يعد الناس اليوم من أيام هذه الدنيا. ومعنى {يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ} في  يوم القيامة أي يرد إليه حيث عم الكون الفناء ولم يبق ما يدبر في هذه  الأرض لفنائها وفناء كل ما كان عليها. وقوله {ذَلِكَ (2) عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ  وَالشَّهَادَةِ} أي ما غاب عن الناس وما حضر فشاهدوه أي العالم بكل شيء  وقوله {الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ} : أي الغالب على مراده من خلقه الرحيم  بالمؤمنين من عباده، وقوله {الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ} (3)  أي أحسن خلق كل مخلوق خلقه أي جوّد خلقه وأتقنه وحسنه. وقوله {وَبَدَأَ  خَلْقَ الْأِنْسَانِ مِنْ طِينٍ} أي وبدأ خلق آدم من طين وهو الإنسان  الأول، {ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ} أي نسل الإنسان {مِنْ سُلالَةٍ} وهي العلقة  {مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ (4) } وهو النطفة، وقوله {ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ  فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ} أي سوّى آدم ونفخ فيه من روحه، كما سوّى الإنسان في  رحم أمه أي سوى خلقه ثم نفخ فيه من روحه فكان إنساناً حيا، وقوله {وَجَعَلَ  لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ  } أي القلوب أي لتسمعوا  وتبصروا وتفقهوا لحاجتكم إلى ذلك لأن حياتكم تتطلب منكم مثل ذلك ومع هذه  النعم الجليلة {قَلِيلاً مَا تَشْكُرُونَ (5) } أي لا تشكرون إلا قليلاً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان جلال الله وعظمته في تدبيره أمر الخلائق.
2- بيان صفات الله تعالى من العلم والعزة والرحمة.
3- بيان كيفية خلق الإنسان ومادة خلقه.
4- شكر العباد - إن شكروا - لا يوازي نعم الله تعالى عليهم.
5- وجوب شكر النعم بالاعتراف بها وذكرها وحمد الله تعالى عليها وصرفها في مرضاته.
__________
1 - ورد في سورة الحج قوله تعالى {وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون}  وفي هذه الآية {ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون} وفي  سورة المعارج {تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة}  ، وقد كثرت أقوال أهل التفسير في تحديد هذه الأيام حتى قال ابن عباس أيام  سماها الله سبحانه وما أدري ما هي؟ فأكره أن أقول فيها ما لا أعلم وأحسن ما  يقال فيها أن اليوم الذي ذكر في سورة الحج هو عبارة عن الزمان وتقديره عند  الله وأن يوم سورة المعارج هو يوم القيامة يوم الحساب وأن هذا اليوم هو  آخر أيام الدنيا حيث ينتهي التدبير والتصرف لانقضاء الحياة وهو كما ذكر  تعالى.
2 - ذلك اسم إشارة عائد إلى اسم الجلالة أي ذلك الرب العظيم والإله الحكيم  الذي خلق السموات وما بينهما المدبر للملكوت المتصرف في الموجودات هو عالم  الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم المستحق للعبادة والمحبة والخوف دون غيره من  سائر المخلوقات.
3 - قرأ نافع وحفص خلقه بصيغة الماضي وقرأ بعضٌ خلقه بإسكان اللام على أنه  مصدر خلق يخلق خلقاً وهو بدل اشتمال من كل شيء ومعنى أحسن أتقن وأحكم قال  عكرمة: ليست أست القرد بحسنة ولكنها متقنة محكمة.
4 - المهين الممتهن الذي لا يعبأ به.
5 - جائز أن يكون المراد عدم شكرهم مطلقا فهو كناية عن العدم توبيخا لهم وتأنيباً.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة السجدة - (2)  
الحلقة (688)
تفسير سورة السجدة مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 226الى صــــ 229)           

وَقَالُوا  أَإِذَا ضَلَلْنَا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَإِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ بَلْ هُمْ  بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ كَافِرُونَ (10) قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ  الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ (11) 
شرح الكلمات:
أئذا ضللنا في الأرض: أي غبنا فيها حيث فنينا وصرنا ترابا.
أئنا لفي خلق جديد: أي أنعود خلقا جديدا بعد فنائنا واختلاطنا بالتراب.
بل هم بلقاء ربهم كافرون: أي لم يقف الأمر عند استبعادهم للبعث بل تعداه إلى كفرهم بلقاء ربهم، وهو الذي جعلهم ينكرون البعث.
قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت: أي يقبض أرواحكم ملك الموت المكلف بقبض الأرواح.
ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون: أي بعد الموت، وما دمتم لا تمنعون أنفسكم من الموت سوف لا تمنعونها من الحياة فرجوعكم حتمي لا محالة.
معنى الآيتين:
ما زال السياق في تقرير أصول العقيدة فأخبر تعالى عن منكري البعث فقال  {وَقَالُوا (1) } أي منكروا البعث الآخر {أَإِذَا ضَلَلْنَا (2) فِي  الْأَرْضِ} أي غبنا فيها بحيث صرنا ترابا فيها {أَإِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ  جَدِيدٍ} أي لعائدون في خلق جديد. وهذا منهم إنكار للبعث واستبعاد له، فقال  تعالى مخبراً عن علة إنكارهم للبعث وهي أنهم بلقاء (3) ربهم كافرون إذ لو  كانوا يؤمنون بلقاء الله الذي وعدهم به لما أنكروا البعث والحياة لذلك،  وقوله تعالى {قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ} أي قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المنكرين للبعث  ولقاء الرب تعالى: يتوفاكم عند نهاية آجالكم {مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ (4) } الذي  وكله ربّه بقبض أرواحكم، {الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ} بعد ذلك وما دمتم لا  تدفعون الموت عن أنفسكم فكيف تدفعون الحياة عندما يريدها الله منكم؟ وهل  دفعتموها عندما كنتم عدماً فأوجدكم الله وأحياكم.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- الذنب الذي هو سبب كل ذنب هو الكفر بلقاء الله تعالى.
3- بيان أن لقبض الأرواح ملكاً وله أعوان من الملائكة وأن الأرض جعلت لملك الموت كالطست بين يديه يتناول منها ما يشاء.
__________
1 - الجملة استئناف لحكاية عقيدتهم في إنكار البعث والجزاء ليعلل لها  بالعلة المناسبة ثم يقرر عقيدة البعث التي أنكروها وتعجبوا من حقيقتها بما  هو لازم لها.
2 - الاستفهام للتعجب والاستبعاد، والضلال الدخول في الأرض والغياب فيها إذ  كل ما غاب في شيء ولم يظهر له وجود يقال ضل فيه كما يضل الماء في اللبن  والميت في القبر قال الحارث الغساني شعرا:
فآب مضلوه بعين جلية
وغودر وبالجولان حزم ونائل
(مضلوه أي مغيبوه) .
3 - بل هم بلقاء ربهم كافرون، بل للإضراب عن كلامهم أي ليس إنكارهم البعث  لاستبعاده واستحالته لوجود الأدلة الواضحة على إمكانه بل وجوبه وإنما  الباعث لهم على التكذيب به هو كفرهم التقليدي.
4 - لم يرد اسم ملك الموت في القرآن غير أن أهل السنة على أسمه عزرائيل بمعنى عبد الله.
***********************
وَلَوْ  تَرَى إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ نَاكِسُو رُؤُوسِهِمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا وَسَمِعْنَا فَارْجِعْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً إِنَّا  مُوقِنُونَ (12) وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَآتَيْنَا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ هُدَاهَا وَلَكِنْ  حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ مِنِّي لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ  وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (13) فَذُوقُوا بِمَا نَسِيتُمْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ  هَذَا إِنَّا نَسِينَاكُمْ وَذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ (14)
شرح الكلمات:
إذ المجرمون: أي المشركون المكذبون بلقاء ربهم.
ناكسوا رؤوسهم: أي مطأطئوها من الحياء والذل والخزي.
ربنا أبصرنا: أي ما كنا ننكر من البعث.
وسمعنا: أي تصديق ما كانت رسلك تأمرنا به في الدنيا.
فارجعنا: أي إلى دار الدنيا.
لآتينا كل نفس هداها: أي لو أردنا هداية الناس قسراً بدون اختيار منهم لفعلنا.
ولكن حق القول مني: أي وجب وهو لأملأن جهنم من الجِنة والناس أجمعين.
إنا نسيناكم: أي تركناكم في العذاب.
عذاب الخلد: أي العذاب الخالد الدائم.
بما كنتم تعملون: من سيئات الكفر والتكذيب والشر والشرك.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحداثها وما يجري  للمكذبين بها في الدار الآخرة قال تعالى {وَلَوْ تَرَى (1) } يا رسولنا  {إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ} وهم الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم فدنسوها بالشرك  والمعاصي الحامل عليها التكذيب بلقاء الله، {نَاكِسُو رُؤُوسِهِمْ} أي  مطأطئوها خافضوها عند ربهم من الحياء والخزي الذي أصابهم عند البعث. لرأيت  أمراً فظيعا لا نظير له. وقوله تعالى {رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا (2)  وَسَمِعْنَا} هذا قول الجرمين وهم عند ربهم أي يا ربنا لقد أبصرنا ما كنا  نكذب به من البعث والجزاء وسمعنا منك أي تصديق ما كانت رسلك تأمرنا به في  الدنيا. {فَارْجِعْنَا} أي إلى دار الدنيا {نَعْمَلْ (3) صَالِحاً} أي عملا  صالحا {إِنَّا مُوقِنُونَ} أي الآن ولم يبق في نفوسنا شك بأنك الإله الحق،  وبأن لقاءك حق، وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ شِئْنَا (4) لَآتَيْنَا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ  هُدَاهَا} وذلك لما طالب المجرمون بالعودة إلى الدنيا ليعملوا صالحاً  فأخبر تعالى أنه ما هناك حاجة إلى ردهم إلى الدنيا ليؤمنوا ويعملوا  الصالحات، إذ لو شاء هدايتهم لهداهم قسراً منهم بدون اختيارهم، ولكن سبق أن  قضى بدخولهم جهنم فلابد هم داخلوها وهو معنى قوله: {وَلَكِنْ حَقَّ  الْقَوْلُ مِنِّي} أي وجب العذاب لهم وهو معنى قوله {لَأَمْلَأَنَّ  جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ} أي الجن {وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ} أي من كفار  ومجرمي الجن والإنس معا.
وقوله {فَذُوقُوا} أي العذاب الخزي {بِمَا نَسِيتُمْ (5) } أي بسبب نسيانكم  {لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا} فلم تؤمنوا ولم تعملوا صالحاً إنا نسيناكم  وتركناكم في العذاب. {وَذُوقُوا (6) عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ} من الشرك والمعاصي هذا يقال لهم وهم في جهنم تبكيتاً لهم  وتقريعاً زيادة في عذابهم، والعياذ بالله من عذاب النار.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بالإجرام والمجرمين وبيان حالهم يوم القيامة.
2- بيان عدم نفع الإيمان عند معاينة العذاب.
3- بيان حكم الله في امتلاء جهنم من كل من مجرمي الإنس والجن.
4- تقرير حكم السببية فالأعمال سبب للجزاء خيراً كان أو شراً.
__________
1 - الخطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لشرفه وأمته تابعة له  والمعنى ولو ترى يا محمد منكري البعث يوم القيامة لرأيت العجب العجاب من  ذلتهم وخزيهم وندامتهم.
2 - هذا مقول قول محذوف بعد ناكسو رؤوسهم يقولون أو قائلين ربنا الخ
3 - هذا كقولهم في آية: {أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل} .
4 - هذه الجمل اعتراضية بين قوله أبصرنا وقوله فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم  هذا وقوله ولو شئنا لآتينا الخ. رد عليهم حيث طلبوا العودة إلى الدنيا  ليؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
5 - النسيان يكون بمعناه الأصلي وهو عدم ورود الشيء بالخاطر النفسي ويكون  بترك الشيء وعدم الالتفات إليه مع ذكره في النفس والآخر أولى بالآية.
6 - قد يعبر بالذوق عما يطرأ على النفس وإن لم يكن مطعوماً لإحساسها به كإحساسها بذوق المطعوم قال الشاعر:
فذق هجرها إن كنت تزعم أنها
فساد ألا يا ربّما كذب الزعم
فأطلق الذوق على الهجر وهو غير مطعوم ولكنه محسوس بالنفس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة السجدة - (3)  
الحلقة (689)
تفسير سورة السجدة مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 229الى صــــ 233)            

**إِنَّمَا  يُؤْمِنُ بِآياتِنَا الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّداً  وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ (15) تَتَجَافَى  جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (16) فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا  أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (17)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إذا ذكروا بها: أي وعظوا بما فيها من أمر ونهي ووعد ووعيد.
خروا سجداً: وقعوا على الأرض ساجدين بوضع جباههم وأنوفهم على الأرض.
وسبحوا بحمد ربهم: أي نزهوه وقدسوه وهم ساجدون يقولون سبحان ربي الأعلى.
وهم لا يستكبرون: أي عن عبادة ربهم في كل أحايينهم بل يأتونها خاشعين متذللين.
تتجافى جنوبهم: أي تتباعد عن الفرش من أجل قيامهم للصلاة في جوف الليل.
خوفاً وطعما: أي يسألونه النجاة من النار، ودخول الجنة.
ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين: أي لا تعلم نفس ما أخفى الله تعالى لهم وادخر لهم عنده من النعيم الذي تقر به أعينهم أي تسر به وتفرح.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى جزاء المجرمين وهم المكذبون بآيات الله ولقائه ذكر جزاء  المؤمنين وهم الذين آمنوا بآيات الله ولقائه ذكرهم بأجمل صفاتهم فقال:  {إِنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ (1) بِآياتِنَا} حق الإيمان {الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا  بِهَا} أي قرئت عليهم وكانت من الآيات التي فيها السجدات {خَرُّوا (2)  سُجَّداً} أي وقعوا على الأرض ساجدين بوضع جباهم وأنوفهم على التراب،  {وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ} أي نزهوه وقدسوه أثناء سجودهم بقولهم  سبحان ربي الأعلى، والحال أنهم لا يستكبرون عن عبادة الله مطلقاً بل  يأتونها متذللين خاشعين.
وقوله {تَتَجَافَى (3) جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ} هذه بعض صفاتهم أيضا  وهي أنهم يباعدون جنوبهم عن فرشهم في الليل لصلاة التهجد. وقوله  {يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً} أي في حال صلاتهم وفي غيرها وهو  دعاء تميّز بخوفهم من عذاب ربهم وطمعهم في رحمته فهم يسألون ربهم النجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة. وقوله {وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ} هذا وصف  آخر لهم وهو أنهم يتصدقون بفضول أموالهم زيادة على أداء الزكاة كتهجدهم  بالليل زيادة على الصلوات الخمس.
وقوله تعالى: {فَلا تَعْلَمُ (4) نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ (5) لَهُمْ مِنْ  قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ} يخبر تعالى عن جزائهم عنده فيقول: فلا تعلم نفس ما خبّأ  الله تعالى لهم من النعيم المقيم الذي تقر به أعينهم أي تُسر وتفرح وقوله  {جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} أي جزاهم بذلك النعيم بعملهم الخيري  الإسلامي الذي كانوا في الدنيا يعملونه وقد ذكر بعضه في الآيات قبل كالصلاة  والصدقات.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضيلة التسبيح في الصلاة وهو سبحان ربي العظيم في الركوع وسبحان ربي الأعلى في السجود.
2- ذم الاستكبار وأهله ومدح التواضع لله وأهله.
3- فضيلة قيام الليل وهو المعروف بالتهجد (6) والدعاء خوفاً وطمعاً.
4- بشرى المؤمنين الصادقين من ذوي الصفات المذكورة في الآيات وهو أنه تعالى  [أعد لهم ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر كما جاء في  الحديث أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين (7) رأت] الخ.
__________**
1 - في الآيات تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عما يجده من  إعراض المشركين المكذبين بالبعث والجزاء في الدار الآخرة والقائلين: أم  يقولون افتراه فأعلمه إنما يؤمن مَن ذكرهم بصفاتهم، والقصر إضافي والمراد  من الآيات آيات القرآن الكريم.
2 - الخرور الهوي من علو إلى أسفل والسجود وضع الجبهة على الأرض إرادة التعظيم والخضوع.
3 - الجملة حال من الموصول والتجافي التباعد والمتاركة، والمضاجع جمع مضجع  الفراش والجنب جمع جَنب، والمراد تباعدهم عن فرشهم لقيام الليل، ومن صلى  العشاء في جماعة والصبح في جماعة تناوله الوصف، وشاهد التجافي قول عبد بن  رواحة رضي الله عنه بمدح النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيقول:
وفينا رسول الله يتلو كتابه
إذا انشق معروف من الصبح ساطع
يبيت يجافي جنبه عن فراشه إ
ذا استثقلت بالمشركين المضاجع
4 - هذا كقول الرجل: هذا لا يعلمه إلا الله، وقرة الأعين كناية عن السرور وعظيم الفرح.
5 - قرأ الجمهور ما أخفي بصيغة الماضي المجهول، وقرأ غيرهم أخفي بالمضارع المعلوم.
6 - روى الترمذي بسند صحيح عن معاذ بن جبل قال: قلت يا رسول الله أخبرني  بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني عن النار، قال لقد سألت عن عظيم وإنه ليسير على  من يسره الله عليه، تعبد الله لا تشرك به شيئاً وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة  وتصوم رمضان وتحج البيت، ثم قال ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير، الصوم جنة  والصدقة تطفئ الخطايا كما يطفئ الماء النار وصلاة الرجل في جوف الليل، ثم  تلا {تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع} الآية.
7 - في الصحيح قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "قال الله  تعالى: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب  بشر".**
******************************  *
**أَفَمَنْ  كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا كَمَنْ كَانَ فَاسِقًا لَا يَسْتَوُونَ (18) أَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَلَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْمَأْوَى  نُزُلًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (19) وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا  فَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا  أُعِيدُوا فِيهَا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ النَّارِ الَّذِي  كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ (20) وَلَنُذِيقَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ  الْأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَكْبَرِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (21)  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ ذُكِّرَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ ثُمَّ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهَا  إِنَّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ مُنْتَقِمُونَ (22)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفمن كان مؤمناً: أي مصدقا بالله ورسوله ولقاء ربه.
كمن كان فاسقا: أي كافراً لا يستوون.
جنات المأوى نزلاً: النزل ما يعد للضيف من قرى.
من العذاب الأدنى: أي عذاب الدنيا من مصاب القحط والجدب والقتل والأسر.
العذاب الأكبر: هو عذاب الآخرة في نار جهنم.
لعلهم يرجعون: أي يصيبهم بالمصائب في الدنيا رجاء أن يؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها: لا أحد أظلم منه أبدا.
إنا من المجرمين منتقمون: أي من المشركين أي بتعذيبهم أشد أنواع العذاب.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {أَفَمَنْ (1) كَانَ مُؤْمِناً كَمَنْ كَانَ فَاسِقاً} أي كافرا  ينفي تعالى استواء الكافر مع المؤمن فلذا بعد الاستفهام الإنكاري أجاب  بقوله تعالى: {لا يَسْتَوُونَ} ثم بين تعالى جزاء الفريقين وبذلك تأكد بُعد  ما بينهما فقال {أَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} بالله ربّاً وإلهاً وبمحمد  نبياً ورسولا وبالإسلام شرعا وديناً {وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} بأداء  الفرائض والنوافل في الغالب بعد اجتناب الشرك والمحارم {فَلَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ  الْمَأْوَى نُزُلاً (2) } أي ضيافة لهم {بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} وأما  الذين فسقوا عن أمر الله فلم يوحدوا ولم يطيعوا فعاشوا على الشرك والمعاصي  حتى ماتوا {فَمَأْوَاهُمُ (3) النَّارُ} أي مقرهم ومحل مثواهم وإقامتهم لا  يخرجون {كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا} أي هموا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها من قبل  الزبانية تدفعهم عن أبوابها، {وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ} إذلالا لهم وإهانة {ذُوقُوا  عَذَابَ النَّارِ الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ} إذ كانوا مكذبين  بالبعث والجزاء وقالوا {أَإِذَا ضَلَلْنَا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَإِنَّا لَفِي  خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ} .
وقوله تعالى {وَلَنُذِيقنهم مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَدْنَى} وهو عذاب  الدنيا بالقحط والغلاء والقتل والأسر {دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَكْبَرِ} وهو  عذاب يوم القيامة {لَعَلَّهُمْ (4) يَرْجِعُون} يخبر تعالى أنه فاعل ذلك  بكفار قريش لعلهم يتوبون إلى الإيمان والتوحيد فينجوا من العذاب وينعموا في  الجنة وفعلاً قد تاب منهم كثيرون وقوله {وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ ذُكِّرَ  بِآياتِ رَبِّهِ ثُمَّ أَعْرَضَ (5) عَنْهَا} أي وعظ بها وخوِّف كما كان  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقرأ عليهم القرآن وكان بعضهم يعرض  عنها فلا يسمعها ويرجع وهو مستكبر والعياذ بالله فمثل هؤلاء لا أحد أشد  منهم ظلما وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا مِنَ (6) الْمُجْرِمِينَ مُنْتَقِمُونَ}  يخبر تعالى أنه لا محالة منتقم من أهل الإجرام وهم أهل الشرك والمعاصي،  وورد عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذكر ثلاثة أصناف من أهل  الإجرام الخاص وهم:
1) من اعتقد "عقد" لواء في غير حق أي حمل راية الحرب على المسلمين وهو مبطل غير محق.
2) من عق والديه أي آذاهما بالضرب ونحوه ومنعهما برهما ولم يطعهما في معروف.
3) من مشى مع ظالم ينصره رواه ابن جرير عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان خطأ من يسوي بين المؤمن والكافر والبار والفاجر والمطيع والفاسق.
2- بيان جزاء كل من المؤمنين والفاسقين.
3- بيان أن الله تعالى كان يأخذ قريشاً بألوان من (7) المصائب لعلهم يتوبون.
4- بيان أنه لا أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات الله فيعرض عنها مستكبراً جاحداً معانداً.
__________**
1 - الاستفهام إنكاري وفيه معنى التعجب والمراد بالفاسق هنا الكافر لمقابلة المؤمن وفسقه بترك عبادة ربه وعبادة الأوثان والأصنام.
2 - النزل بضمتين مشتق من النزول وهو ما يعد للضيف النازل بك من قرى وهو الطعام والشراب والفراش.
3 - المأوى مكان الإيواء أي الرجوع إليه والاستقرار فيه.
4 - الجملة استئنافها بياني جواباً لمن قال لم يذيقهم العذاب الأدنى وهو  عذاب الدنيا! دون العذاب الأكبر؟ فكان الجواب: لعلهم يرجعون وهو تعليل  للحكم السابق.
5 - عطف الإعراض على التذكير بالآيات بثُم للدلالة على التراخي بين زمن التذكير والإعراض كقول الشاعر:
لا يكشف الغماد إلا ابن حره
يرى غمرات الموت ثم يزورها
6 - الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً فهو جواب لمن تساءل عن جزاء صاحب  الإعراض بعد التذكير بالآيات وهو قوله تعالى إنا من المجرمين منتقمون.
7 - من ذلك سنوات الجدب التي أكلوا فيها العهن وأصبح أحدهم يرى السماء وكأنها دخان من شدة الجوع.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة السجدة - (4)  
الحلقة (690)
تفسير سورة السجدة مكية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 234الى صــــ 238)             

وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَلا تَكُنْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْ لِقَائِهِ  وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدىً لِبَنِي إِسْرائيلَ (23) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ  أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآياتِنَا  يُوقِنُونَ (24) إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (25) أَوَلَمْ يَهْدِ  لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي  مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ أَفَلا يَسْمَعُونَ (26)
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب: أي أنزلنا عليه التوراة.
فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه: أي فلا تشك في لقائك بموسى عليه السلام ليلة الإسراء والمعراج.
وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل: أي جعلنا الكتاب "التوراة" هدى أي هادياً لبني إسرائيل.
وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا: أي وجعلنا من بني إسرائيل أئمة أي قادة هداة يهدون الناس بأمرنا لهم بذلك وإذننا به.
وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون: أي وكان أولئك الهداة يوقنون بآيات ربهم وحججه على عباده وما تحمله الآيات من وعد ووعيد.
إن ربك هو يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة: أي بين الأنبياء وأممهم وبين المؤمنين والكافرين والمشركين والموحدين.
فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون: من أمور الدين.
أو لم يهد لهم: أي أغفلوا ولم يتبيّن.
كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون: أي إهلاكنا لكثير من أهل القرون من قبلهم بكفرهم وشركهم وتكذيبهم لرسلهم.
يمشون في مساكنهم: أي يمرون ماشين بديارهم وهي في طريقهم إلى الشام كمدائن صالح وبحيرة لوط ونحوهما.
إن في ذلك لآيات: أي دلائل وعلامات على قدرة الله تعالى وأليم عقابه.
أفلا يسمعون: أي أصمّوا فلا يسمعوا هذه المواعظ والحجج.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى (1) الْكِتَابَ} أي أعطينا موسى بن  عمران أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل الكتاب الكبير وهو التوراة. إذاً فلم ينكر  عليك المشركون أن يؤتيك ربك القرآن كما آتى موسى التوراة، وفي هذا تقرير  لأصل من أصول العقيدة وهي الوحي والنبوة المحمدية. وقوله {فَلا تَكُنْ فِي  مِرْيَةٍ مِنْ لِقَائِهِ (2) } أي فلا تكن يا محمد في شك (3) من لقائك موسى  ليلة الإسراء والمعراج فقد لقيه وطلب إليه أن يراجع ربّه في شأن الصلاة  فراجع حتى أصبح خمساً بعد أن كانت خمسين وقوله {وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدىً  لِبَنِي إِسْرائيلَ} أي الكتاب أو موسى كلاهما كان هادياً لبني إسرائيل إلى  سبيل السلام والصراط المستقيم. وقوله {وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً} أي  قادة هداة يهدون الناس إلى ربهم فيؤمنون به ويعبدونه وحده فيكملون على ذلك  ويسعدون وذلك بأمره تعالى لهم بذلك. وقوله {لَمَّا صَبَرُوا} أي عن أذى  أقوامهم (4) ، {وَكَانُوا بِآياتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ} الحاملة لأمرنا ونهينا،  ووعدنا ووعيدنا {يُوقِنُونَ} أي تأهلوا لحمل رسالة الدعوة بشيئين: الصبر  على الأذى واليقين التام بصحة ما يدعون إليه ونفعه ونجاعته وقوله تعالى  {إِنَّ رَبَّكَ (5) هُوَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا  كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ} يخبر تعالى رسوله محمدا صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأنه سبحانه وتعالى الذي يفصل بين المختلفين من  الأنبياء وأممهم، وبين الموحدين والمشركين والسنيين والبدعيين فيحكم بإسعاد  أهل الحق وإشقاء أهل الباطل وفي الآية تسلية للرسول وتخفيف عليه مما يجد  في نفسه من خلاف قومه له.
وقوله {أَوَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ  الْقُرُونِ} أي أعموا (6) فلم يبيّن لهم إهلاكنا لأمم كثيرة {يَمْشُونَ فِي  مَسَاكِنِهِمْ (7) } مارّين بهم في أسفارهم إلى الشام كمدائن صالح، وبلاد  مدين، وبحيرة لوط إنا قادرون على إهلاكهم إن أصروا على الشرك والتكذيب كما  أهلكنا القرون من قبلهم. وقوله {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ} أي في إهلاكنا  أهل القرون الأولى لما أشركوا وكذبوا دلالات وحججا وبراهين على قدرة الله  وشدة انتقامه ممن كفر به وكذب رسوله وقوله {أَفَلا يَسْمَعُونَ (8) } أي  أصموا فلا يسمعون هذه المواعظ التي تتلى عليهم فيتوبوا من الشرك والتكذيب  فينجوا ويسعدوا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وتأكيد قصة الإسراء والمعراج.
2- الكتاب والسنة كلاهما هاد للعباد إن طلبوا الهداية فيهما.
3- بيان ما تنال به الإمامة في الدين. وهو الصبر وصحة اليقين.
4- كل خلاف كان في هذه الحياة سينتهي بحكم الله تعالى فيه يوم القيامة.
5- في إهلاك الله تعالى للقرون السابقة أكبر واعظ لمن له قلب وسمع وبصيرة.
__________
1 - هذا الإخبار استطراد المراد به تسلية النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والفاء في قوله فلا تكن للتفريع.
2 - وجائز أن يكون المعنى فلا تكن في شك من أنك لقيته ليلة الإسراء  والمعراج وقيل فلا تكن في شك من لقاء موسى الكتاب بالقبول وقيل فلا تكن في  شك من أنه سيلقاك من الأذى والتكذيب ما لقيه موسى، وما في التفسير هو الحق.
3 - المرية: الشك والتردد والمقصود من النهي التثبيت كقوله {فلا تك في مرية  مما يعبد هؤلاء} وليس النهي لطلب ترك الشك إذ لم يكن شك قط.
4 - لما صبروا لما بمعنى حين صبروا عن أذى أقوامهم، وقرأ خلاف الجمهور لما  صبروا أي لأجل صبرهم جعلناهم أئمة، فما مصدرية واللام قبلها لام التعليل.
5 - هو ضمير فصل ومعنى يفصل يقضي ويحكم.
6 - هذا بناء على أن همزة الاستفهام داخلة على محذوف والاستفهام للإنكار  عليهم عدم رؤيتهم مصارع الهالكين من قبلهم وهي واضحة بينة فضمن يهد معنى  يبين فلذا عدي باللام ومثله (أو لم يهد للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها)  آية الأعراف.
7 - جملة يمشون في محل نصب على الحال.
8 - الاستفهام تقريري مشوب بالتوبيخ واختير لفظ يسمعون لأن أخبار الأمم  الهالكة كانت شائعة مستفيضة بينهم فلم لا يسمعون سماع اتعاظ واعتبار.
**********************
أَوَلَمْ  يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاءَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ فَنُخْرِجُ  بِهِ زَرْعًا تَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ أَنْعَامُهُمْ وَأَنْفُسُهُمْ أَفَلَا  يُبْصِرُونَ (27) وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْفَتْحُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ (28) قُلْ يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ لَا يَنْفَعُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  إِيمَانُهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (29) فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَانْتَظِرْ  إِنَّهُمْ مُنْتَظِرُونَ (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
أو لم يروا أنا نسوق الماء: أي أغفلوا ولم يروا سوقنا للماء للإنبات والإخصاب فيدلهم ذلك على قدرتنا.
إلى الأرض الجرز: أي اليابسة التي لا نبات فيها.
تأكل منه أنعامهم: أي مواشيهم من إبل وبقر وغنم.
أفلا يبصرون: أي أعموا فلا يبصرون أن القادر على إحياء الأرض بعد موتها قادر على البعث.
متى هذا الفتح: أي الفصل والحكم بيننا وبينكم يستعجلون العذاب.
ولا هم ينظرون: أي ولا هم يمهلون للتوبة أو الاعتذار.
وانتظر إنهم منتظرون: أي وانتظر يا رسولنا ما سيحل بهم من عذاب إن لم يتوبوا فإنهم منتظرون بك موتاً أو قتلاً ليستريحوا منك.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي عليها مدار الإصلاح  الاجتماعي فيقول تعالى {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أغفل أولئك المكذبون بالبعث  والحياة الثانية ولم يروا {أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاءَ} (1) ماء الأمطار أو  الأنهار {إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ (2) } اليابسة التي ما بها من نبات  فنخرج بذلك الماء الذي سقناه إليها بتدابيرنا الخاصة {فَنُخْرِجُ بِهِ  زَرْعاً تَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ أَنْعَامُهُمْ} وهي إبلهم وأبقارهم وأغنامهم  {وَأَنْفُسُهُمْ} فالأنعام تأكل الشعير والذرة وهم يأكلون البر والفول  ونحوه {أَفَلا يُبْصِرُونَ} أي أعموا فلا يبصرون آثار قدرة الله على إحياء  الموتى بعد الفناء والبلى كإحياء الأرض الجرز فيؤمنوا بالبعث الآخر وعليه  يستقيموا في عقائدهم وكل سلوكهم. وقوله {وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا  الْفَتْحُ (3) إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} حكى تعالى عنهم ما يقولونه  للمؤمنين لما يخوفونهم بعذاب الله يقولون لهم متى هذا الفتح أي الحكم  والفصل يستعجلون لخفة أحلامهم وعدم إيمانهم.
وهنا أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم. فقال {قُلْ يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ (1) لا  يَنْفَعُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِيمَانُهُمْ} أي إذا جاء يوم الفتح بيننا  وبينكم لا ينفع نفساً كافرة إيمانها عند رؤية العذاب {وَلا هُمْ  يُنْظَرُونَ} أي يؤخرون ويمهلون ليؤمنوا ويستغفروا فيتاب عليهم ويغفر لهم  إذ سنة الله أن من عاين العذاب لا تقبل توبته. وقوله تعالى {فَأَعْرِضْ  عَنْهُمْ} أي فأعرض يا رسولنا عن هؤلاء المكذبين {وَانْتَظِرْ} (2) ما  سينزل بهم من عذاب {إِنَّهُمْ (3) مُنْتَظِرُونَ} ما قد يصيبك من مرض أو  موت أو قتل ليستريحوا منك في نظرهم. كما هم منتظرون أيضا عذاب الله عاجلا  أو آجلا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر الأدلة المقررة لها.
2- استعجال الكافرين العذاب دال على جهلهم وطيشهم.
3- بيان أن التوبة لا تقبل عند معاينة العذاب أو مشاهدة ملك الموت ساعة الاحتضار.
__________
1 - الرؤية هنا بصرية واختير المضارع نسوق لاستحضار الصورة العجيبة الدالة  على قدرة الله تعالى ولطفه بعباده ورحمته بهم، وسوق الماء هو بسوق السحاب،  والسوق هو إزجاء الماشي من ورائه.
2 - الجرز وصف للأرض التي انقطع نبتها، وهو مشتق من الجرز وهو انقطاع النبت  والحشيش إما بسبب يبس الأرض أو بالرعي، والجرز القطع ولذا سمي السيف  القاطع جُرازاً قال الشاعر يصف أسنان ناقته:
تنحّى على الشوك جُرازاً مقضبا
والهرم تدريه إذراءً عجباً
3 - الفتح: النصر والقضاء كانوا إذا قال لهم المؤمنون سيحكم الله بيننا  وبينكم يوم القيامة فيثيب المؤمن ويعاقب الكافر يقولون لهم مستهزئين ساخرين  متى هذا الفتح أو الحكم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (1)  
الحلقة (691)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 239الى صــــ 243)              

سورة الأحزاب
مدنية
وآياتها ثلاث وسبعون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللهَ وَلا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ  وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً (1) وَاتَّبِعْ مَا  يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  خَبِيراً (2)
وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللهِ وَكَفَى بِاللهِ وَكِيلاً (3)
شرح الكلمات:
اتق الله: أي دم على تقواه بامتثالك أوامره واجتنابك نواهيه.
ولا تطع الكافرين: أي المشركين فيما يقترحون عليك.
والمنافقين: أي الذين يظهرون الإيمان ويبطنون الكفر بما يخوفونك به.
إن الله كان عليما حكيما: أي عليما بخلقه ظاهراً وباطناً حكيما في تدبيره وصنعه.
واتبع ما يوحى إليك من ربك: أي تقيد بما يشرع لك من ربك ولا تلتفت إلى ما يقوله خصومك لك من اقتراحات أو تهديدات.
وتوكل على الله: أي فوض أمرك إليه وامض في ما أمرك به غير مبال بشيء.
معنى الآيات:
لقد واصل المشركون اقتراحاتهم التي بدأوها بمكة حتى المدينة وهي عروض  المصالحة بينه وبينهم بالتخلي عن بعض (4) دينه أو بطرد بعض أصحابه،  والمنافقون قاموا بدورهم في المدينة بتهديده صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ بالقتل غيلة إن لم يكف عن ذكر آلهة المشركين في هذا الظرف بالذات  نزل قوله تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ (5) } ناداه ربه تعالى بعنوان  النبوة تقريراً لها وتشريفاً له ولم يناده باسمه العلم كما نادى موسى وعيسى  وغيرهما بأسمائهم فقال {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللهَ وَلا تُطِعِ  (6) الْكَافِرِينَ (7) وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً  حَكِيماً} أي اتق الله فخفه فلا تقبل اقتراح المشركين، ولا ترهب تهديد  المنافقين بقتلك إن الله كان وما يزال عليماً بكل خلقه وما يحدثون من  تصرفات ظاهرة أو باطنة حكيما في تدبيره وتصريفه أمور خلقه وعباده فهو تعالى  لعلمه وحكمته لا يخذلك ولا يتركك، ولا يمكن أعداءك وأعداءه منك بحال وقوله  {وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ} من تشريعات خاصة وعامة ولا  تترك منها صغيرة ولا كبيرة إذ هي طريق فوزك وسلّم نجاحك أنت وأمتك تابعة  لك في كل ذلك، وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيراً} هذه  الجملة تعليلية تحمل الوعد والوعيد إذ علم الله بأعمال العباد صالحها  وفاسدها يستلزم الجزاء عليها فمتى كانت صالحة كان الجزاء حسناً وفي هذا  وعده ومتى كانت فاسدة كان الجزاء سوءاً وفي هذا الوعيد. وقوله {وَتَوَكَّلْ  عَلَى اللهِ وَكَفَى بِاللهِ وَكِيلاً} أمر تعالى رسوله وأمته تابعة له أن  يتوكل على الله في أمره ويمضي في طريقه منفذاً أحكام ربه غير مبالٍ  بالكافرين ولا بالمنافقين، وأعلمه ضمناً أنه كافيه متى توكل عليه وكفى  بالله كافياً ووكيلا حافظاً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تقوى الله بفعل المأمور به وترك المنهي عنه.
2- حرمة طاعة الكافرين والمنافقين فيما تقترحون أو يهددون من أجله.
3- وجوب اتباع الكتاب والسنة والتوكل على الله والمضي في ذلك بلا خوف ولا وجل.
__________
1 - هذا إجابة لهم ورد عليهم والفتح جائز أن يكون فتح مكة أو يوم بدر أو  يوم القيامة إذ هو اليوم الذي يحكم الله تعالى فيه بين عباده.
2 - الانتظار الترقب مشتق من النظر كأنه مضارع أنظره فانتظر وحذف مفعول  "انتظر" للتهويل أي انتظر أياماً يكون لك النصر فيها، ويكون الخسران  لأعدائك فيها، وفي الأمر بالانتظار إيماء بالبشرى للمؤمنين والوعيد  للكافرين.
3 - جملة إنهم منتظرون تعليل للأمر بالانتظار.
4 - هذا من قوله تعالى في سورة الإسراء {وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا  إليك لتفتري علينا غيره، وإذاً لاتخذوك خليلا ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت  تركن إليهم شيئاً قليلا} .
5 - نداؤه تعالى نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعنوان النبوة تشريف  له وتقرير لنبوته وناداه بعنوان الرسالة في موضعين من كتابه وذلك في سورة  المائدة. وأمره أن يخبر البشرية كلها بأنه رسول الله إليهم وحدث عنه فوصفه  بالرسالة "محمد رسول الله" ولم يناده باسمه العلم لشهرته وعدم الحاجة إليه  وحتى لا يدعي أحد أنه هو المعني بهذا الاسم وله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ خمسة أسماء كما جاء ذلك في حديث الموطأ: لي خمسة أسماء أنا محمد  وأنا أحمد وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر  الناس على قدمي، وأنا العاقب.
6 - الطاعة: العمل بما يأمر به الغير أو يشير به لأجل تحقيق غرض له صالحاً كان أو فاسداً.
7 - سبب نزول هذه الآية أن وفداً جاء من مكة بعد غزوة أحد برئاسة أبي سفيان  واجتمعوا بعد أن أمّن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دخولهم  المدينة بعدد من المنافقين على رأسهم ابن أبي ومعتب بن قشير وطعمة بن أبيرق  فسألوا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يترك ذكر آلهة قريش  كخطوة في المصالحة فغضب المسلمون وهمّ عمر بقتلهم فنزلت هذه الآية: {ولا  تطع الكافرين والمنافقين} .
****************************
مَا  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ وَمَا جَعَلَ  أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ وَمَا  جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءَكُمْ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ (4) ادْعُوهُمْ  لِآبَائِهِمْ هُوَ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا  آبَاءَهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَمَوَالِيكُمْ وَلَيْسَ  عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (5) 
شرح الكلمات:
ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه: أي لم يخلق الله رجلا بقلبين كما ادعى بعض المشركين.
تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم: يقول الرجل لامرأته: أنت عليّ كظهر أمي.
وما جعل أدعياءكم أبناءكم: أي ولم يجعل الدعيَّ ابناً لمن ادعاه.
ذلكم قولكم بأفواهكم: أي مجرد قول باللسان لاحقيقة له فى الخارج فلم تكن المرأة أماً ولا الدعي ابنا.
هو أقسط عند الله: أي أعدل.
فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم: أي أخوة الإسلام وبنو عمكم فمن لم يعرف أبوه فقولوا له: يا أخي أو ابن عمي.
ليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به: أي لا حرج ولا إثم في الخطأ، فمن قال للدعي خطأ يا ابن فلان فلا إثم عليه.
ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم: أي الإثم والحرج في التعمد بأن ينسب الدعي لمن ادعاه.
وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً: ولذا لم يؤاخذكم بالخطأ ولكن بالتعمد.
معنى الآيات:
لما كان القلب محط العقل والإدراك كان وجود قلبين في جوف رجل واحد يحدث  تعارضاً يؤدي إلى الفساد في حياة الإنسان ذي القلبين لم يجعل الله تعالى  لرجل قلبين في جوفه كما ادعى بعض أهل مكة أن أبا معمر جميل بن معمر الفهري  كان له قلبان لما شاهدوا من ذكائة ولباقته وحذقه وغره ذلك فقال إن لي قلبين  أعقل بهما أفضل من عقل محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فكانت الآية  رداً عليه قال تعالى {مَا جَعَلَ اللهُ لِرَجُلٍ (1) مِنْ قَلْبَيْنِ (2)  فِي جَوْفِهِ} وفيه إشارة إلى أنه لا يجمع بين حب الله تعالى وحب أعدائه  وطاعة الله وطاعة أعدائه، وقوله {وَمَا جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي  تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ} أي لم يجعل الله تعالى المرأة  المظاهر منها أما لمن ظاهر منها كأن يقول لها أنت عليّ كظهر أمي وكان أهل  الجاهلية يعدون الظهار محرّماً للزوجة كالأم فأبطل الله تعالى ذلك وبيّن  حكمه في سورة المجادلة، وأن من ظاهر من امرأته يجب عليه كفارة: عتق رقبة أو  صيام شهرين متتابعين أو إطعام ستين مسكينا.
وقوله تعالى {وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءَكُمْ (3) أَبْنَاءَكُمْ} أي لم يجعل  الله الدعيّ ابنا إذ كانوا في الجاهلية وفي صدر الإسلام يطلقون على المتبنى  ابناً فيترتب على ذلك كامل حقوق البنوة من حرمة التزوج بامرأته إن طلقها  أو مات عنها، وقوله {ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ  } أي ما هو إلا  نطق بالفم ولا حقيقة في الخارج له إذ قول الرجل للدعيّ أنت ولدي لم يصيّره  ولده وقول الزوج لزوجته أنت كأمي لم تكن أما له. قوله تعالى {وَاللهُ  يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ} فلا يطلق على المظاهر منها لفظ أم، ولا على الدعيّ لفظ  ابن، {وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ} أي الأقوم والأرشد سبحانه لا إله إلا هو.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (5) من هذا السياق {ادْعُوهُمْ لِآبَائِهِمْ} أي  ادعوا الأدعياء لآبائهم أي انسبوهم لهم يا فلان بن فلان. فإن دعوتهم إلى  آبائهم أقسط وأعدل في حكم الله وشرعه. {فَإِنْ لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا آبَاءَهُمْ  فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ} فادعوهم باسم الأخوة الإسلامية فقولوا هذا  أخي في الإسلام {وَمَوَالِيكُمْ} أي بنو عمكم فادعوهم بذلك فقولوا يا ابن  عمي وإن كان الدعي ممن حررتموه فقولوا له مولاي {وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ  جُنَاحٌ} أي إثم أو حرج {فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ} (4) من قول أحدكم للدعي  يا ابن فلان لمن ادعاه خطأ لسان بدون قصد، أو ظنا منكم أنه ابنه وهو في  الواقع ليس ابنه ولكن الإثم في التعمد والقصد المعتمد، وقوله {وَكَانَ  اللهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً} أي غفورا لمن تاب رحيما لم يعاجل بالعقوبة من عصى  لعله يتوب ويرجع.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- إبطال التحريم بالظهار الذي كان في الجاهلية.
2- إبطال عادة التبني، وما يترتب عليها من حرمة نكاح امرأة المتبنىّ.
3- وجوب دعاء الدعي المتبنّى بأبيه إن عرف ولو كان حماراً.
4- إن لم يعرف للمدعى أب دعي بعنوان الأخوة الإسلامية، أو العمومة أو المولوية.
5- رفع الحرج والإثم في الخطأ عموما وفيما نزلت فيه الآية الكريمة خصوصاً  وهو دعاء الدعي باسم مدعيه سبق لسان بدون قصد، أو بقصد لأنه يرى أنه ابنه  وهو ليس ابنه.
__________
1 - يروى أنه لما انهزمت قريش يوم بدر رأى أبو سفيان جميل بن معمر المدعي  أن له قلبين رآه منهزماً وإحدى نعليه في رجله والآخر في يده، فسأله أبو  سفيان ما حال الناس؟ قال انهزموا فقال له ما بال أحد نعليك في يدك والأخرى  في رجلك؟ قال: ما شعرت فانفضح في دعواه.
2 - القلب بضعة لحم صغيرة على هيئة (صنوبرة) خلقها الله تعالى في الآدمي  وجعلها محلا للعلم، وهو بين لمتين لمة من الملك ولمة من الشيطان، وهو محل  العلم ومحل الخطرات والوساوس ومحل الصدق واليقين ومحل الشك والكذب، ومحل  الانزعاج والطمأنينة فسبحان الله الخلاق العليم.
3 - هذه الآية نزلت في شأن زيد بن حارثة الكلبي مولى رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ تبناه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قبل البعثة النبوية، إذ كان عبداً رقيقاً لخديجة فأهدته لرسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولما جاء أبوه وعرفه طلبه فخيره رسول  الله بين الذهاب مع والده والبقاء معه فاختار العبودية على الحرية فتبناه  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصبح من يومئذ يعرف بزيد بن  محمد حتى نزلت هذه الآية فأبطلت التبني ففي هذا نسخ للسنة بالكتاب.
4 - أخذ عطاء وكثير من العلماء من السلف أخذوا من هذه الآية أنه لا مؤاخذة  مع الخطأ من ذلك إذا حلف المرء ألا يسلم على فلان فسلم عليه وهو لا يظن أنه  هو فإنه لا يحنث، أو حلف أن لا يفارق غريمه حتى يقضيه دينه فأعطاه دراهم  فوجدها زيوفاً لا يحنث، وروى البخاري من ادعى إلى غير أبيه وهو يعلم أنه  غير أبيه فالجنة عليه حرام، كما روي "ليس من رجل ادعى لغير أبيه وهو يعلم  إلا كفر".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (2)  
الحلقة (692)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 244الى صــــ 251)               

النَّبِيُّ  أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ  وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا إِلَى  أَوْلِيَائِكُمْ مَعْرُوفاً كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَسْطُوراً (6)  وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ  مِيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً (7) لِيَسْأَلَ الصَّادِقِينَ عَنْ صِدْقِهِمْ  وَأَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً (8)
شرح الكلمات:
النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم: أي فيما يأمرهم به وينهاهم عنه ويطلب منهم هو أحق به من أنفسهم.
وأزواجه أمهاتهم: في الحرمة وسواء من طلقت أو مات عنها منهن رضي الله عنهن.
وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض: أي في التوارث من المهاجرين والمتعاقدين المتحالفين.
إلا أن تفعلوا إلى أوليائكم معروفا: بأن توصوا لهم وصيّة جائزة وهي الثلث فأقل.
كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا: أي عدم التوارث بالإيمان والهجرة والحلف مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ.
وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم: أي اذكر لقومك أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم على أن يعبدوا الله وحده ويدعوا إلى عبادته.
ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم: أي وأخذنا بخاصة منك ومن نوح  وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى بن مريم، وقدم محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  في الذكر تشريفاً وتعظيماً له.
وأخذنا منهم ميثاقاً غليظاً: أي شديداً والميثاق: العهد المؤكد باليمين.
ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم: أي أخذ الميثاق من أجل أن يسأل الصادقين وهم الأنبياء عن صدقهم في تبليغ الرسالة تبكيتاً للكافرين بهم.
وأعدّ للكافرين عذاباً أليماً: أي فأثاب المؤمنين وأعد للكافرين عذاباً أليما أي موجعا.
معنى الآيات:
لما أبطل الله تعالى عادة التبني وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قد تبنى زيد بن حارثة الكلبي فكان يعرف بزيد بن محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأصبح بذلك يدعى زيد بن حارثة مولى رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أعلم تعالى كافة المؤمنين أن نبيه محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم، وأزواجه  أمهاتهم (1) في الحرمة فلا تحل امرأة النبي لأحد بعده صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ومعنى أن {النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ (2)  مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ}
أي فيما يأمرهم به وينهاهم عنه ويطلبه منهم هو أحق به من أنفسهم، وبذلك  أعطى الله تعالى رسوله من الرفعة وعلو الشأن ما لم يعط أحداً غيره جزاء له  على صبره على ما أخذ منه من بنوّة زيد رضي الله عنه الذي كان يدعى بزيد بن  محمد فأصبح يعرف بزيد بن حارثة.
وقوله تعالى {وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ (3) }  يريد في الإرث فأبطل تعالى بهذه الآية التوارث بالإيمان والهجرة والحلف  الذي كان في صدر الإسلام وأصبح التوارث بالنسب والمصاهرة والولاء لا غير.  وقوله {كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَسْطُوراًً} التوارث بالأرحام أي  بالقرابات مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ وقوله {إِلَّا أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا إِلَى  أَوْلِيَائِكُمْ مَعْرُوفاً} أي إلا أن توصوا بوصيّة جائزة وهي الثلث لأحد  من المؤمنين والمهاجرين ومن حالفتم فلا بأس فهي جائزة ولا حرمة (4) فيها،  وقوله {كَانَ ذَلِكَ} أي المذكور من التوارث بالقرابات لا غير وجواز الوصية  بالثلث لمن أبطل إرثهم بالإيمان والهجرة والمؤاخاة، في اللوح المحفوظ وهو  كتاب المقادير مسطوراً أي مكتوباً مسطراً فلا يحل تبديله ولا تغييره. وقوله  تعالى {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ (5) مِيثَاقَهُمْ} أي اذكر يا  رسولنا لقومك أخذنا الميثاق وهو العهد المؤكد باليمين من النبيين عامة بأن  يعبدوا الله وحده ويدعوا أممهم إلى ذلك، ومن أولي العزم من الرسل خاصة وهم  أنت يا محمد، ونوح (6) وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى بن مريم وقوله {وَأَخَذْنَا  مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً} أعيد اللفظ تكراراً لتقريره، وليرتب عليه  قوله {لِيَسْأَلَ} تعالى يوم القيامة {الصَّادِقِينَ} (7) وهم الأنبياء  {عَنْ صِدْقِهِمْ} في تبليغ رسالتهم تقريعاً لأممهم الذين كفروا وكذبوا.  فأثاب المؤمنين {وَأَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً} أي موجعاً  وهو عذاب النار.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تقديم ما يريده الرسول من المؤمن على ما يريده المؤمن لنفسه.
2- حرمة نكاح أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأنهن أمهات المؤمنين وهو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كالأب لهم.
3- بطلان التوارث بالمؤاخاة والهجرة والتحالف الذي كان في صدر الإسلام.
4- جواز الوصية لغير الوارث بالثلث فأقل.
5- وجوب توحيد الله تعالى في عبادته ودعوة الناس إلى ذلك.
6- تقرير التوحيد بأخذ الميثاق به على كافة الأنبياء والمرسلين.
__________
1 - هذه الأمومة إنما هي في حرمة النكاح والبر والتعظيم والإجلال أما في  الإرث فلا كما أنه لا تبيح النظر إليهن والخلوة بهن كالأمهات فلذا ضرب الله  الحجاب عليهن قال: وإذا سألتموهن متاعاً فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب.
2 - صح أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يصلي على ميت ترك ديناً ولم  يترك سداداً فلما فتح الله عليه، قال أنا أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم فمن  توفي وعليه دين فعلي قضاؤه ومن ترك مالا فلي ورثته وقال أيكم ترك ديناً أو  ضياعاً فأنا مولاه، فأكد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالفعل والقول  هذه الحقيقة.
3 - أولى ببعض متعلق بالمؤمنين أي أولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض من  المؤمنين والمهاجرين وذلك في كتاب الله المتضمن لشرعه وهو القرآن والمتضمن  لقضائه وقدره وهو اللوح المحفوظ فبطل التوارث بالإسلام والهجرة والمعاقدة  والتحالف وثبت بالولاء والنسب والمصاهرة لا غير.
4 - اختلف في الوصية للكافر من يهودي أو نصراني والراجح أنها إن كانت مودة  له ومحبة فإنها لا تجوز إذ مودتهم محرمة وإن كانت لمعنى آخر كإحسان قدمه  الكتابي لمسلم فرأى أن يكافئه عليه فأوصى له بشيء إذا مات فلا حرج.
5 - قال القرطبي: أي عهدهم على الوفاء بما حملوا وأن يبشروا بعضهم ببعض  ويصدق بعضهم بعضاً وما في التفسير شامل لهذا ولغيره مما ذكر فيه.
6 - خص هؤلاء بالذكر تعظيما لهم وتشريفاً ولأنهم أصحاب شرائع وكتب وأولوا العزم من الرسل.
7 - جائز أن يراد بالصادقين الأنبياء عن تبلغيهم ووفائهم بما عهد إليهم  وهذا هو الأرجح وجائز أن يسأل الأنبياء عما أجابهم به أقوامهم من طاعة  وإيمان أو كفر وعصيان، والحقيقة أن كلا من الرسل والمرسل إليهم يسألهم  تعالى، فقد جاء في الأعراف قوله تعالى (فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن  المرسلين) .
***********************
يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ  جَاءَتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا وَجُنُودًا لَمْ  تَرَوْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا (9) إِذْ جَاءُوكُمْ  مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ الْأَبْصَارُ  وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا  (10) هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا  (11) وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا (12) وَإِذْ قَالَتْ  طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ يَاأَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لَا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا  وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمُ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا  عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِنْ يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَارًا (13)  وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا ثُمَّ سُئِلُوا الْفِتْنَةَ  لَآتَوْهَا وَمَا تَلَبَّثُوا بِهَا إِلَّا يَسِيرًا (14) 

شرح الكلمات:
اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم: أي اذكروا نعمة الله أي دفاعنا عنكم لتشكروا ذلك.
جنود: أي جنود المشركين المتحزبين.
ريحا وجنوداً لم تروها: هي جنود الملائكة والريح ريح الصبا وهي التي تهب من شرق.
بما تعملون بصيراً: أي بصيراً بأعمالكم من حفر الخندق والاستعدادات للمعركة.
إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم: أي بنو أسد وغطفان أتوا من قبل نجد من شرق المدينة.
ومن أسفل منكم: أي من غرب وهم قريش وكنانة.
وإذ زاغت الأبصار: أي مالت عن كل شيء إلا عن العدو تنظر إليه من شدة الفزع.
وبلغت القلوب الحناجر: أي منتهى الحلقوم من شدة الخوف.
وتظنون بالله الظنون (1) : أي المختلفة من نصر وهزيمة، ونجاة وهلاك.
هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون: أي ثم في الخندق وساحة المعركة أختبر المؤمنون.
وزلزلوا زلزالاً شديداً: أي حركوا حراكاً قويا من شدة الفزع.
والذين في قلوبهم مرض: أي شيء من النفاق لضعف عقيدتهم.
ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا: أي ما وعدنا من النصر ما هو إلا غروراً وباطلا.
يا أهل يثرب لا مقام لكم: أي يا أهل المدينة لا مقام لكم حول الخندق فارجعوا إلى دياركم.
إن بيوتنا عورة: أي غير حصينة.
إن يريدون إلا فرارا: أي من القتال إذ بيوتهم حصينة.
ولو دخلت عليهم: أي المدينة أي دخلها العدو الغازي.
ثم سئلوا الفتنة: أي ثم طلب إليهم الردة إلى الشرك لآتوها أي أعطوها وفعلوها.
وما تلبثوا بها إلا يسيرا: أي ما تريثوا ولا تمهلوا بل أسرعوا الإجابة وارتدوا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَاءَتْكُمْ (2) جُنُودٌ} الآيات هذه قصة غزوة (3) الخندق  أو الأحزاب قصها تبارك وتعالى على المؤمنين في معرض التذكير بنعمه تعالى  عليهم ليشكروا بالانقياد والطاعة لله ورسوله وقبول كل ما يشرع لهم لإكمالهم  وإسعادهم في الحياتين فقال تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} أي يا  من آمنتم بالله ربا وإلهاً وبمحمد نبياً ورسولاً وبالإسلام دينياً وشرعاً  {اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ} المتمثلة في دفع أكبر خطر قد حاق  بكم وهو اجتماع جيوش عدة على غزوكم في عقر داركم وهم جيوش قريش وأسد وغطفان  وبنو قريظة من اليهود ألبهم عليهم وحزّب أحزابهم حيي بن أخطب النضري يريد  الانتقام من الرسول والمؤمنين إذ أجلوهم عن المدينة وأخرجوهم منها فالتحقوا  بيهود خيبر وتيما، ولما بلغ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خبرهم  أمر (4) بحفر الخندق تحت سفح جبل سلع غربي المدينة، وذلك بإشارة سلمان  الفارسي رضي الله عنه إذ كانت له خبرة حربية علمها من ديار قومه فارس.
وتم حفر الخندق في خلال شهر من الزمن وكان صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يعطي لكل عشرة أنفار أربعين ذراعاً أي عشرين متراً، وما إن فرغوا من حفره  حتى نزلت جيوش المشركين وكانوا قرابة اثني عشر ألفاً ولما رأوا الرسول  والمسلمين وراء الخندق تحت جبل سلع قالوا هذه مكيدة لم تكن العرب تعرفها  فتناوشوا بالنبال ورمى عمرو عبد ود القرشي بفرسه في الخندق فقتله علي رضي  الله عنه ودام الحصار والمناوشة وكانت الأيام والليالي باردة والمجاعة  ضاربة أطنابها قرابة الشهر. وتفصيل الأحداث للقصة فيما ذكره تعالى فيما  يلي:
فقوله تعالى {إِذْ جَاءَتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ} هي جنود المشركين من قريش ومن بني  أسد وغطفان {فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحاً وَجُنُوداً لَمْ تَرَوْهَا}  لما (5) جاءتكم جنود المشركين وحاصروكم في سفح السلع أرسلنا عليهم ريحاً  وهي ريح الصبا المباركة التي قال فيها رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ نصرت بالصبا (7) وأهلكت عاد بالدبور وهي الريح الغربية. وفعلت  بهم الصبا الأفاعيل حيث لم تبق لهم ناراً إلا أطفأتها ولا قدراً على  الأثافي إلا أراقته، ولا خيمة ولا فسطاطاً إلا أسقطته وأزالته حتى اضطروا  إلى الرحيل وقوله {وَجُنُوداً لَمْ تَرَوْهَا} وهم الملائكة فأصابتهم  بالفزع والرعب الأمر الذي أفقدهم كل رشدهم وصوابهم ورجعوا يجرون أذيال  الخيبة والحمد لله وقوله تعالى {وَكَانَ اللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً}  أي بكل أعمالكم من حفر الخندق والمشادات والمناورات وما قاله وعمله  المنافقون لم يغب عليه تعالى شيء وسيجزيكم به المحسن بالإحسان والمسيء  بالإساءة.
وقوله تعالى: {إِذْ جَاءُوكُمْ} أي المشركون {مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ} أي من الشرق  وهم غطفان بقيادة عيينة بن حصن وأسد {وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ} وهم قريش  وكنانة أي من الجنوب الغربي وهذا تحديد لساحة المعركة، وقوله {وَإِذْ  زَاغَتِ الْأَبْصَارُ} أي مالت عن كل شيء فلم تبق تنظر إلا إلى القوات  الغازية من شدة الخوف، {وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ} أي ارتفعت  بارتفاع الرئتين فبلغت منتهى الحلقوم (8) . وقوله {وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللهِ  الظُّنُونَ} المختلفة من نصر وهزيمة وسلامة وعطب، وهذا تصوير للحال أبدع  تصوير وهو كما ذكر تعالى حرفيّا.
وقوله تعالى {هُنَالِكَ} أي في ذلك المكان والزمان الذي حدق العدو بكم  {ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ} أي اختبرهم ربهم ليرى الثابت على إيمانه الذي  لا تزعزعه الشدائد والفتن من السريع الانهزام والتحول لضعف عقيدته وقلة  عزمه وصبره. وقوله تعالى {وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالاً شَدِيداً} أي أُزعجوا  وحرّكوا حراكا شديداً لعوامل قوة العدو وكثرة جنوده، وضعف المؤمنين وقلة  عددهم، وعامل المجاعة والحصار، والبرد الشديد وما أظهره المنافقون من تخاذل  وما كشفت عنه الحال من نقض بني قريظة عهدهم وانضمامهم إلى الأحزاب وقوله  تعالى: {وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُون (9) َ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ  مَرَضٌ} أي النفاق لضعف إيمانهم {مَا وَعَدَنَا اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ} أي من  النصر {إِلَّا غُرُوراً} أي باطلا: وذلك أنهم لما كانوا يحفرون الخندق  واستعصت عليهم صخرة فأبت أن تنكسر فدعي لها الرسول صلى لله عليه وسلم  فضربها بالمعول ضربة (9) تصدعت لها وبرق منها بريقٌ أضاء الساحة كلها فكبر  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكبر المسلمون، ثم ضربها ثانية  فصدعها وبرقت منها برقة أضاءت ما بين لابتي المدينة فكبر رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تكبير الفتح وكبر المسلمون وضرب ثالثة فكسرها  وبرقت لها برقة كسابقتيها وكبر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وكبر المسلمون ثم أخذ رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بيد سلمان  فرقى من الخندق فقال سلمان بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله لقد رأيت شيئاً ما  رأيته قط فالتفت رسول الله إلى القوم فقال هل رأيتم ما رأى سلمان؟ قالوا  نعم يا رسول الله فأعلمهم أنه على ضوء ذلك البريق رأى قصور مدائن كسرى  كأنياب الكلاب وإن جبريل أخبرني أن أمتي ظاهرة عليها كما رأيت في الضربة  الثانية القصور الحمراء من أرض الروم وأخبرني جبريل أن أمتي ظاهرة عليها،  ورأيت في الثالثة قصور صنعاء وأخبرني جبريل أن أمتي ظاهرة عليها فأبشروا  أبشروا أبشروا فاستبشر المسلمون وقالوا الحمد لله موعود صدق. فلما طال  الحصار واشتدت الأزمة واستبد الخوف بالرجال قال المنافقون وضعفاء الإيمان  {مَا وَعَدَنَا اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُوراً} إذ قال معتب (10) بن  قشير يعدنا محمد بفتح فارس والروم وأحدنا لا يقدر أن يتبرز فرقاً وخوفاً ما  هذا الوعد إلا وعد غرور!!
وقوله {وَإِذْ قَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ (11) } أي من المنافقين؛ وهو  أُويس بن قيظي أحد رؤساء المنافقين {يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ (12) } أي المدينة  قبل أن يبطل الرسول هذا الاسم لها ويسميها بالمدينة {لا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ}  أي في سفح سلع عند الخندق {فَارْجِعُوا} إلى منازلكم داخل المدينة بحجة أنه  لا فائدة في البقاء هنا دون قتال، وما قال ذلك إلا فراراً من القتال  وهروباً من المواجهة، وقوله تعالى {وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمُ  النَّبِيَّ} أي يطلبون الإذن بالعودة إلى منازلهم بالمدينة بدعوى أن بيوتهم  عورة أي مكشوفة أمام العدو وهم لا يأمنون عليها وأكذبهم الله تعالى في  قولهم فقال {وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِنْ يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَاراً} أي ما  يريدون بهذا الاعتذار إلا الفرار من وجه العدو، وقال تعالى فيهم ومن أصدق  من الله قيلاً: {وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ} المدينة {مِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا}  أي من جميع نواحيها من شرق وغرب وشمال وجنوب (13) {ثُمَّ سُئِلُوا  الْفِتْنَةَ} أي طلب منهم العدو الغازي الذي حل عليهم المدينة الردة أي  العودة إلى الشرك {لَآتَوْهَا} أعطوها فوراً {وَمَا تَلَبَّثُوا بِهَا  إِلَّا يَسِيرا} حتى يرتدوا عن الإسلام ويصبحوا كما كانوا مشركين والعياذ  بالله من النفاق والمنافقين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية التذكير بالنعم ليشكرها المذكَّرون بها فتزداد طاعتهم لله ورسوله.
2- عرض غزوة الأحزاب أو الخندق عرضاً صادقاً لا أمثل منه في عرض الأحداث للعبرة.
3- بيان أن غزوة الخندق كانت من أشد الغزوات وأكثرها ألماً وتعباً على المسلمين.
4- بيان أن حسن الظن بالله ممدوح، وأن سوء الظن به تعالى كفر ونفاق.
5- بيان مواقف المنافقين الداعية إلى الهزيمة ليكون ذلك درساً للمؤمنين.
6- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بإخبار الغيب التي أخبر بها رسول الله فكانت كما أخبر من فتح فارس والروم واليمن.
__________
1 - قرأ الجمهور الظنونا جمع ظن بألف بعد النون زيدت هذه النون لرعاية  الفواصل في الوقف لأن الفواصل مثل الأسجاع. ومن القراء من أثبتها وقفاً  وحذفها وصلاً والكل جائز ومثلها في هذه السورة وأطعنا الرسولا، وأضلونا  السبيلا.
2 - إذ ظرف للزمان الماضي متعلق (بنعمة) لما فيها من الإنعام أي اذكروا ما  أنعم الله عليكم وقت مجيء جنود العدو إليكم لقتالكم فهزمهم الله جل جلاله  بما شاء من وسائط.
3 - اختلف في السنة التي كان فيها غزوة الأحزاب فقال قوم كانت سنة خمس وقال  آخرون كانت سنة أربع وكانت في شوال، وسميت بغزوة الأحزاب لتحزب المشركين  على قتال الرسول والمؤمنين فصاروا حزباً واحداً.
4 - روى البخاري ومسلم عن البراء بن عازب قال لما كان يوم الأحزاب وخندق  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رأيته ينقل من تراب الخندق حتى  وارى عني الغبار جلدة بطنه وكان كثير الشعر فرأيته يرتجز بكلمات ابن رواحة  يقول:
اللهم لولا أنت ما هدينا
ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا
فأنزلن سكينة علينا
وثبت الأقدام إن لاقينا
5 - هي جنود الملائكة الذين كانوا يلقون الرعب في قلوب المشركين حتى تخاذلوا وقرروا العودة إلى بلادهم.
6 - قال عكرمة قالت الجنوب للشمال ليلة الأحزاب انطلقي لنصرة النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقالت الشمال إن محوة لا تسري بالليل فكانت الريح  التي أرسلت عليهم الصبا وهي الريح الشرقية، (محوة) من أسماء ريح الشمال  لأنها تمحو السحاب.
7 - وقيل هذا من باب المبالغة على إضمار كادت أي ارتفعت من أماكنها لشدة الخوف حتى كادت تبلغ الحناجر جمع حنجرة، قال الشاعر:
إذا ما غضبنا غضبة مضرية
هتكنا حجاب الشمس أو قطرت دما
أي كادت تقطر، والحنجرة والحنجور حرف الحلق أي طرفه.
8 - من بين القائلين طعمة بن أبيرق ومعتب بن قشير وجماعة قالوا يوم الخندق كيف يعدنا كنوز كسرى وقيصر ولا يستطيع أحد منا أن يتبرز.
9 - تقدم أنه من رواية النسائي "النهر"
10 - لفظ الطائفة يطلق على الواحد فأكثر والمعنى أوس بن قيظي والد عرابة بن أوس الذي يقول فيه لشماخ:
إذا ما راية رفعت لمجد
تلقاها عرابة باليمين
11 - يثرب هي المدينة وسماها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ طيبة  وطابة قال السهيلي سمى العرب في الجاهلية المدينة يثرب، لأن الذي نزلها من  العماليق اسمه يثرب بن عميل بن قهلائيل بن عوض بن عملاق بن لاوذ بن آم.
12 - قرأ نافع والجمهور لا مقام بفتح الميم وهو اسم لمكان القيام، وقرأ حفص بضم الميم المقام وهو اسم لمحل الإقامة.
13 - ثم العطف بها هنا للترتيب الرّتبي، إذ كان مقتضى الظاهر أن يكون العطف  بالواو، لأن المذكور بعد حرف العطف داخل في فعل الشرط ووارد عليه جوابها  فعدل عن الواو إلى ثم لأجل التنبيه على أن ما بعد ثم أهم من الذي قبلها أي  أنهم مع ذلك يأتون الفتنة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (3)  
الحلقة (693)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 252الى صــــ 259)               

**وَلَقَدْ  كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ قَبْلُ لَا يُوَلُّونَ الْأَدْبَارَ  وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْئُولًا (15) قُلْ لَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمُ الْفِرَارُ  إِنْ فَرَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ وَإِذًا لَا تُمَتَّعُونَ  إِلَّا قَلِيلًا (16) قُلْ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ  إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءًا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً وَلَا يَجِدُونَ  لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا (17) قَدْ يَعْلَمُ  اللَّهُ الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنْكُمْ وَالْقَائِلِينَ لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ  إِلَيْنَا وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الْبَأْسَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا (18) أَشِحَّةً  عَلَيْكُمْ فَإِذَا جَاءَ الْخَوْفُ رَأَيْتَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ  تَدُورُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ كَالَّذِي يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ فَإِذَا  ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُمْ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ أَشِحَّةً عَلَى  الْخَيْرِ أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَأَحْبَطَ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا (19)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد كانوا عاهدوا الله من قبل: أي من قبل غزوة الخندق وذلك يوم أحد قالوا: والله لئن أشهدنا الله قتالا لنقاتلن ولا نولي الأدبار.
وكان عهد الله مسئولا: أي صاحب العهد عن الوفاء به.
وإذاً لا تمتعون إلا قليلاً: أي وإذا فررتم من القتال فإنكم لا تمتعون بالحياة إلا قليلاً وتموتون.
من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله: أي من يجيركم ويحفظكم من الله.
إن أراد بكم سوءاًً: أي عذاباً تستاءون له وتكربون.
قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم: أي المثبطين عن القتال المفشلين إخوانهم عنه حتى لا يقاتلوا مع رسول الله والمؤمنين.
هلم إلينا: أي تعالوا إلينا ولا تخرجوا مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ولا يأتون البأس إلا قليلاً: أي ولا يشهدون القتال إلا قليلاً دفعاً عن أنفسهم تهمة النفاق.
أشحة عليكم: أي بخلاء لا ينفقون على مشاريعكم الخيرية كنفقة الجهاد وعلى الفقراء.
تدور  أعينهم كالذي يغشى عليه من الموت: أي تدور أعينهم من شدة الخوف لجبنهم  كالمحتضر الذي يغشى عليه أي يغمى عليه من آلام سكرات الموت.
سلقوكم بألسنة حداد: أي آذوكم بألسنة ذربة حادة كأنها الحديد وذلك بكثرة
كلامهم وتبجحهم بالأقوال دون الأفعال.
أشحة على الخير: أي بخلاء بالخير لا يعطونه ولا يفعلونه بل ولا يقولونه حتى القول.
أولئك لم يؤمنوا: أي إنهم لم يؤمنوا الإيمان الصحيح فلذا هم جبناء عند اللقاء بخلاء عند العطاء.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض أحداث غزوة الأحزاب فقوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ  كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا (1) اللهَ مِنْ قَبْلُ لا يُوَلُّونَ الْأَدْبَارَ} أي  لقد عاهد أولئك المنافقون الله من قبل غزوة الأحزاب وذلك يوم فروا من غزوة  أحد إذ كانت قبل غزوة الأحزاب بقرابة السنتين فقالوا والله لئن أشهدنا الله  قتالاً لنقاتلن ولا نوليّ (2) الأدبار، فذكرهم الله بعهدهم الذي قطعوه على  أنفسهم ثم نكثوه، {وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللهِ مَسْؤُولاً (3) } أي يسأل عنه  صاحبه ويؤاخذ به. وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ لَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمُ الْفِرَارُ إِنْ  فَرَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا إنه لن  ينفعكم الفرار أي الهروب من الموت أو القتل لأن الآجال محددة ومن لم يمت  بالسيف مات بغيره فلا معنى للفرار من القتال إذا وجب وقوله {وَإِذاً لا  تُمَتَّعُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً} أي وإذا فررتم من القتال فإنكم لا تمتعون  بالحياة إلا قليلا من الزمن ثم تموتون عند نهاية أعماركم وهي فترة قليلة،  فالفرار لا يطيل أعماركم والقتال لا ينقصها، وقوله تعالى {قُلْ مَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءاً أَوْ أَرَادَ  بِكُمْ (4) رَحْمَةً} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا تبكيتاً لهم وتأنيباً وتعليما  أيضا: من (5) ذا الذي يعصمكم أي يجيركم ويحفظكم من الله {إِنْ أَرَادَ  بِكُمْ سُوءاً} أي ما يسوءكم من بلاء وقتل ونحوه {أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ  رَحْمَةً} أي سلامة وخيراً فليس هناك من يحول دون وصول ذلك إليكم لأن الله  تعالى يجير ولا يجار عليه وقوله تعالى {وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ  اللهِ وَلِيّاً وَلا نَصِيراً (6) } أي ولا يجد المخالفون لأمر الله العصاة  له ولرسوله من دون الله ولياً يتولاهم فيدفع عنهم ما أراد الله بهم من  سوء، ولا نصيراً ينصرهم إذا أراد الله إذلالهم وخذلانهم لسوء أفعالهم،  وقوله تعالى في الآية (18) في هذا السياق {قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللهُ (7)  الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنْكُمْ} أخبرهم تعالى بأنه قد علم المعوقين أي المثبطين  عن القتال والمخذلين بما يقولونه سراً في صفوف المؤمنين كالطابور الخامس في  الحروب وهم أناس يذكرون في الخفاء عظمة العدو وقوته ويرهبون منه ويخذلون  عن قتاله. وقوله {وَالْقائلين لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ إِلَيْنَا} أي  تعالوا إلينا إلى المدينة واتركوا محمداً وأصحابه يموتون وحدهم فإنهم لا  يزيدون عن أكلة جزور. وقوله {وَلا يَأْتُونَ الْبَأْسَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً} أي  لا يشهد القتال ويحضره أولئك المنافقون المثبطون والذين قالوا إن بيوتنا  عورة إلا قليلاً إذ يتخلفون في أكثر الغزوات وإن حضروا مرة قتالاً فإنما هم  يدفعون به معرة التخلف ودفعا لتهمة النفاق التي لصقت بهم.
وقوله تعالى  {أَشِحَّةً عَلَيْكُمْ} (8) وصفهم بالبخل بعد وصفهم بالجبن وهما شر صفات  المرء أي الجبن والبخل أشحة عليكم أي بخلاء لا ينفقون معكم ولا على الجهاد  ولا على الفقراء والمحتاجين وقوله تعالى {فَإِذَا جَاءَ الْخَوْفُ (9) } أي  بسبب هجوم العدو {رَأَيْتَهُمْ} أيها الرسول {يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ}  لائذين بك {تَدُورُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ} من الخوف {كَالَّذِي يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِ  مِنَ الْمَوْتِ} وهو المحتضر يغمى عليه لما يعاني من سكرات الموت وهذا  تصوير هائل لمدى ما عليه المنافقون من الجبن والخوف وعلة هذا هو الكفر وعدم  الإيمان بالقدر والبعث والجزاء.
وقوله {فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ} أي  راحت أسبابه بانتهاء الحرب {سَلَقُوكُمْ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ} أي سلقكم أولئك  الجبناء عند اللقاء أي ضربوكم بألسنة ذربة حادة كالحديد بالمطالبة بالغنيمة  أو بالتبجح الكاذب بأنهم فعلوا وفعلوا. وهذا حالهم إلى اليوم وقوله  {أَشِحَّةً عَلَى الْخَيْرِ} أي بخلاء على مشاريع الخير وما ينفق في سبيل  الله فلا ينفقون لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالخلف ولا بالثواب والأجر وذلك لكفرهم  بالله ولقائه. ولذا قال تعالى {أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُواً (10) } فسجل  عليهم وصف الكفر ورتب عليه نتائجه وقوله {فَأَحْبَطَ اللهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ}  أي أبطلها فلا يثابون عليها لأنها أعمال مشرك وأعمال المشرك باطلة، وقوله  {وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللهِ يَسِيرا} أي إبطال أعمالهم وتخييبهم فيها  وحرمانهم من جزائها يسير على الله ليس بالعسير. ولذ هو واقع كما أخبر  تعالى.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب الوفاء بالعهد إذ نقض العهد من علامات النفاق.
2- ترك الجهاد خوفاً من القتل عمل غير صالح إذ القتال لا ينقص العمر وتركه لا يزيد فيه.
3- الشح والجبن من صفات المنافقين وهما شر الصفات في الإنسان.
4- الثرثرة وكثرة الكلام والتبجح بالأقوال من صفات أهل الجبن والنفاق.
5- الكفر محبط للأعمال.
__________**
1  - ذكر بعضهم أن هؤلاء هم بنو حارثة وبنو سلمة إذ هموا بالرجوع يوم أحد،  وقيل هم من فاتتهم وقعة بدر فقالوا لئن أشهدنا الله قتالاً لنقاتلن وما في  التفسير أرجح لدلالة السياق عليه.
2 - المراد بعهد الله كل عه يعاهد عليه العبد ربه فإنه يجب عليه الوفاء به وإن تركه سئل عنه وحوسب به يوم القيامة.
3 - الأدبار جمع دبر والمراد به الظهر فالأدبار الظهور وتولية الأدبار كناية عن الفرار.
4 - في الكلام محذوف تقديره أو يجرمكم إن أراد بكم رحمة وهذا يعرف بدلالة الاقتضاء إيجازاً للكلام كقول الراعي:
إذا ما الغانيات برزن يوماً
وزججن الحواجب والعيونا
أي وكحلن العيون.
5 - الاستفهام للنفي أي لا أحد يعصمهم مما أراد الله تعالى بهم.
6 - المراد بالولي من يتولى نفعهم والنصير من يتولى نصرهم في الحرب.
7  - قد تفيد التحقيق فهي مؤكدة لمضمون الجملة لتطلب المقام ذلك لوجود شك لدى  المخاطبين، والمعوقين جمع معوق وهو من يكثر منه العوق وهو المنع من العمل  والحيلولة دونه والصيغة صيغة مبالغة نحو طوّف وغلّف وسمّع.
8 - أشحة جمع  شحيح والقياس أشحاء لكنهم عدلوا عنه فقالوا أشحة والضمير في عليكم يعود  على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين، والشح البخل بما  في الوسع اعطاؤه.
9 - الخوف هنا توقع القتال من الجيشين.
10 - أولئك  أصحاب تلك الصفات الذميمة الصادرة عن قلوب لم يخالطها بشاشة الإيمان فلذا  أحبط الله أعمالهم لأنها لم تكن ثمرة إيمان صحيح فلذا هي فاسدة لا تزكي  النفس ولا يستحق صاحبها أجرا.**
*****************************
**يَحْسَبُونَ  الْأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا وَإِنْ يَأْتِ الْأَحْزَابُ يَوَدُّوا لَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ بَادُونَ فِي الْأَعْرَابِ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ أَنْبَائِكُمْ  وَلَوْ كَانُوا فِيكُمْ مَا قَاتَلُوا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا (20) لَقَدْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو  اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا (21) وَلَمَّا  رَأَى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ قَالُوا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا  إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا (22) مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا  عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلًا (23) لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ  الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ أَوْ  يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (24) وَرَدَّ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْرًا وَكَفَى  اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيًّا عَزِيزًا (25)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا: أي يحسب أولئك المنافقون الجبناء الأحزاب وهم قريش وغطفان.
لم يذهبوا: أي لم يعودوا إلى بلادهم خائبين.
وإن يأت الأحزاب: أي مرة أخرى فرضاً.
يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب: أي من جبنهم وخوفهم يتمنون أن لو كانوا في البادية مع سكانها.
يسالون عن أبنائكم: أي إذا كانوا في البادية لو عاد الأحزاب يسألون عن أنبائكم أي أخباركم هل أنهزمتم أو انتصرتم.
ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلاً: أي ولو كانوا بينكم في الحاضرة ما قاتلوا معكم إلا قليلاً.
أسوة حسنة: أي قدوة صالحة تقتدون به صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في القتال والثبات في مواطنه.
هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله: من الابتلاء والنصر.
وصدق الله ورسوله: في الوعد الذي وعد به.
وما زادهم إلا إيماناً وتسليماً: أي تصديقاً بوعد الله وتسليماً لأمر الله.
صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه: أي وفوا بوعدهم.
فمنهم من قضى نحبه: أي وفى بنذره فقاتل حتى استشهد.
ومنهم من ينتظر: أي ما زال يخوض المعارك مع رسول الله وهو ينتظر
القتل في سبيل الله.
وما بدلوا تبديلاً: أي في عهدهم بخلاف المنافقين فقد نكثوا عهدهم.
ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم: أي ورد الله الأحزاب خائبين لم يظفروا بالمؤمنين.
وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال: أي بالريح والملائكة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في سرد أحداث غزوة الأحزاب فقوله تعالى {يَحْسَبُونَ  الْأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا} أي يحسب أولئك المنافقون الجبناء الذين  قالوا إن بيوتنا عورة وقالوا لإخوانهم هلم إلينا أي اتركوا محمداً في  الواجهة وحده إنهم لجبنهم ظنوا أن الأحزاب لم يعودوا إلى بلادهم مع أنهم قد  رحلوا وهذا منتهى الجبن والخوف وقوله تعالى {وَإِنْ يَأْتِ الْأَحْزَابُ}  أي مرة أخرى على فرض وتقدير {يَوَدُّوا} يومئذ {لَوْ أَنَّهُمْ بَادُونَ  (1) فِي الْأَعْرَابِ} أي خارج المدينة لشدة خوفهم من الأحزاب الغزاة،  وقوله تعالى {يَسْأَلونَ عَنْ أَنْبَائِكُمْ (2) } أي أخباركم هل ظفر بكم  الأحزاب أو لا، {وَلَوْ كَانُوا فِيكُمْ} أي بينكم ولم يكونوا في البادية  {مَا قَاتَلُوا إِلَّا قَلِيلاً} وذلك لجبنهم وعدم إيمانهم بفائدة القتال  لكفرهم بلقاء الله تعالى وما عنده من ثواب وعقاب هذا ما تضمنته الآية  الأولى (20)
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (21) {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ  فِي (3) رَسُولِ اللهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو (4) اللهَ  وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللهَ كَثِيراً} أي: لقد كان لكم أيها  المسلمون أي: من مؤمنين صادقين ومنافقين كاذبين في رسول الله محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أسوة حسنة أي قدوة صالحة فاقتدوا به في جهاده  وصبره وثباته، فقد جاع حتى شد بطنه بعصابة وقاتل حتى شج وجهه وكسرت رباعيته  ومات عمه وحفر الخندق بيديه وثبت في سفح سلع أمام العدو قرابة شهر فأتسوا  به في الصبر والجهاد والثبات إن كنتم ترجون الله أي تنظرون ما عنده من خير  في مستقبل أيامكم في الدنيا والآخرة وترجون اليوم الآخر أي ترتقبونه وما  فيه من سعادة 
وشقاء، ونعيم مقيم أو جحيم وعذاب أليم. وتذكرون الله  تعالى كثيرا في كل حالاتكم وأوقاتكم، فاقتدوا بنبيكم فإن الاقتداء به واجب  لا يسقط إلا عن عجز والله المستعان.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة في  هذا السياق (22) {وَلَمَّا رَأى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ} أي لما رأى  المؤمنون الصادقون جيوش الأحزاب وقد أحاطب بهم {قَالُوا هَذَا مَا  وَعَدَنَا اللهُ (5) وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ} بخلاف ما  قاله المنافقون حيث قالوا {مَا وَعَدَنَا اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا  غُرُوراً} وقوله {وَمَا زَادَهُمْ} أي رؤيتهم للأحزاب على كثرتهم {إِلَّا  إِيمَاناً} بصادق وعد الله {وَتَسْلِيماً} لقضائه وحكمه، وهذا ثناء عطر على  المؤمنين الصادقين من ربهم عز وجل. وقوله تعالى {مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللهَ عَلَيْهِ} هذا ثناء آخر على بعض  المؤمنين الذين لما تخلفوا عن بدر فتأسفوا ولما حصل انهزام لهم في أحد  عاهدوا الله لئن أشهدهم الله قتالا مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ليقاتلن حتى الاستشهاد فأخبر تعالى عنهم بقوله فمنهم من قضى نحبه  أي وفى بنذره فقاتل حتى استشهد ومنهم من ينتظر القتل في سبيل الله، وقوله  تعالى {وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً (6) } أدنى تبديل في موقفهم فثبتوا على  عهدهم بخلاف المعوقين من المنافقين فإنهم بدلوا وغيروا ما عاهدوا الله عليه  وقوله تعالى {لِيَجْزِيَ (7) اللهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ} أي أجرى  تعالى تلك الأحداث فكانت كما قدرها في كتاب المقادير، ليجزي الصادقين  بصدقهم فيكرمهم وينعمهم في جواره ويعذب المنافقين بناره إن شاء ذلك فيميتهم  قبل توبتهم، أو يتوب عليهم فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا ويدخلوا الجنة مع المؤمنين  الصادقين وهو معنى قوله {وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ} ذلك لهم  قضاء وقدراً أو يتوب عليهم فيتوبوا فلا يعذبوا، وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ  غَفُوراً رَحِيماً} إخبار منه تعالى عن نفسه بأنه كان ذا ستر على ذنوب  التائبين من عباده رحيما بهم فلا يعاقبهم بعد توبتهم.
وقوله تعالى في  آخر هذا السياق (25) {وَرَدَّ اللهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا (8) } وهم قريش  وكنانة وأسد وغطفان ردهم بغيظهم أي بكربهم وغمهم حيث لم يظفروا بالرسول  والمؤمنين ولم يحققوا شيئاً مما أمّلوا تحقيقه، وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال  حيث سلط على الأحزاب الريح والملائكة فانهزموا وفروا عائدين إلى ديارهم لم  ينالوا خيراً. وكان الله قوياً على إيجاد ما يريد إيجاده عزيزاً أي غالباً  على أمره لا يمتنع منه شيء أراده.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير أن الكفر والنفاق صاحبهما لا يفارقه الجبن والخور والشح والبخل.
2- وجوب الائتساء برسول الله في كل ما يطيقه العبد المسلم ويقدر عليه.
3- ثناء الله تعالى على المؤمنين الصادقين لمواقفهم المشرفة ووفائهم بعهودهم.
4- ذم الانهزاميين الناكثين لعهودهم الجبناء من المنافقين وضعاف الإيمان.
5- بيان الحكمة في غزوة الأحزاب، ليجزي الله الصادقين..... الخ.
__________**
1 - قرئ لو أنهم بُدّىً جمع بادٍ كغازٍٍ وغزّى، يقال بدا فلان يبدوا إذا خرج إلى البادية وهي البداوة والبداوة بالكسر والفتح.
2 - أي هل هلك محمد وأصحابه، أم غلب أبو سفيان وأحزابه؟ أي يودون لو أنهم بادون سائلون عن أنبائكم من غير مشاهدة قتال لفرط جبنهم.
3  - هذه الآية تحمل عتاباً شديدا للمتخلفين عن القتال والأسوة بضم الهمزة  قراءة عاصم وبالكسر قراءة الجمهور وهي اسم لما يؤتسى به أي يقتدى: ويعمل  مثل عمله وجمع الأسوة أُسى وإسى.
4 - اختلف في الاتساء برسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هل هو على الإيجاب أو الندب أو هو على  الإيجاب. حتى يقوم الدليل على الاستحباب أو هو على العكس، والصواب أنه فيما  هو واجب واجب وفيما هو مستحب مستحب.
5 - المراد من الوعد الذي ذكروه هو  ما تضمنته آية البقرة {أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة} الآية أي قوله ألا إن  نصر الله قريب كما أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد أخبرهم  بقدوم الأحزاب عليهم وأن الله ناصرهم عليهم.
6 - في هذه الجملة تعريض  بالمنافقين الذين عاهدوا الله لا يولون الأدبار ثم ولوا راجعين وعادوا إلى  بيوتهم تاركين الرسول والمؤمنين في المواجهة.
7 - الجملة تعليلية أي ثم  الذي تم من الوفاء والغدر والصبر والجزع والهزيمة والنصر لعلة أن يجزي الله  الصادقين بما يناسب صدقهم وهو المغفرة ويجزي المنافقين بما يناسب نفاقهم.
8 - روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت في قوله تعالى {ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم} قالت: أبو سفيان بن حرب وعيينة بن بدر.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (4)  
الحلقة (694)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 259الى صــــ 264)                

وَأَنْزَلَ  الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ  وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ  فَرِيقاً (26) وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  وَأَرْضاً لَمْ تَطَأُوهَا وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً (27)
شرح الكلمات:
ظاهروهم: أي ناصروهم ووقفوا وراءهم يشدون أزرهم.
من صياصيهم: أي من حصونهم والصياصي جمع صيصيّة وهي كل ما يمتنع به.
وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب: أي ألقى الخوف في نفوسهم فخافوا.
وأرضاً لم تطأوها: أي لم تطأوها بعد وهي خيبر إذ فتحت بعد غزوة الخندق.
وَأَنْزَلَ  الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ  وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ  فَرِيقًا (26) وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا  (27) 
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ (1) مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ}  هذا شروع في ذكر غزوة بني قريظة إذ كانت بعيد غزوة الخندق في السنة الخامسة  من الهجرة في آخر شهر ذي القعدة وخلاصة الحديث عن هذه الغزوة أنه لما ذهب  الأحزاب وعاد الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنون إلى  المدينة وكان بنو قريظة قد نقضوا عهدهم وانضموا إلى الأحزاب من المشركين  عونا لهم على رسول الله والمؤمنين فلما ذهب الأحزاب وانصرف الرسول  والمؤمنون من الخندق إلى المدينة فما راع الناس إلا ومنادي رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ينادي إلى بني قريظة فلا يصلين أحدكم  العصر إلا ببني قريظة وهي على أميال من المدينة وذلك أن جبريل أتى النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ظهر ذلك اليوم فقال يا رسول الله وضعت  السلاح إن يأمرك بالسير إلى بني قريظة فقام رسول الله وأمر مناديا أن ينادي  بالذهاب إلى بني قريظة وذهب رسول الله والمسلمون فحاصروهم قرابة خمس  وعشرين ليلة وجهدهم الحصار وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب فقال لهم رسول الله  أتنزلون على حكمي فأبوا فقال أتنزلون على حكم سعد بن معاذ (2) ؟ فقالوا نعم  فحكمه فيهم فحكم بأن يقتل الرجال وتسبى الذراري والنساء وتقسم الأموال،  فقال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مقرراً للحكم لقد حكمت فيهم  بحكم الله من فوق سبع السموات. فحبسهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ في دار بنت الحارث من نساء بني النجار وخرج إلى سوق المدينة فحفر  فيها خندقاً ثم جيء بهم وفيهم حيي بن أخطب الذي حزبّ الأحزاب وكعب بن أسيد  رئيس بني قريظة، وأمر علياً والزبير بضرب أعناقهم وطرحهم في ذلك الخندق.
وبذلك انتهى الوجود اليهودي المعادي بالمدينة النبوية. والحمد لله.
فقوله  تعالى {وَأَنْزَلَ} أي الله تعالى بقدرته {الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ} أي ظاهروا الأحزاب وكانوا عونا لهم على الرسول  والمؤمنين وهم يهود بني قريظة {مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ (3) } أي أنزلهم من  حصونهم الممتنعين بها، {وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ} ولذاقبلوا  التحكيم فحكم فيهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سيد الأوس  سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه فحكم فيهم بقتل المقاتلة من الرجال وسبي النساء  والذراري وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ} وهم الرجال  {وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقاً} وهم النساء والأطفال، وقوله {وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ  أَرْضَهُمْ} الزراعية {وَدِيَارَهُمْ} السكنية {وَأَمْوالهم} الصامتة  والناطقة وقوله {وَأَرْضاً لَمْ تَطَأُوهَا} أي أورثكم أرضاً لم تطئوها بعد  وهي أرض خيبر (4) حيث غزاهم رسول الله في السنة السادسة بعد صلح الحديبية  وفتحها الله عليهم وقوله {وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً}  تذييل المراد به تقرير ما أخبر تعالى به (5) من نصر أوليائه وهزيمة أعدائه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عاقبة الغدر فإن بني قريظة لما غدرت برسول الله انتقم منها فسلط عليها رسوله والمؤمنين فأبادوهم عن
آخرهم ولم يبق إلا الذين لا ذنب لهم وهم النساء والأطفال.
2- بيان صادق وعد الله إذ أورث المسلمين أرضاً لم يكونوا قد وطئوها وهي خيبر والشام والعراق وفارس
وبلاد أخرى كبيرة وكثيرة.
3- تقرير أن قدرة الله لا تحد أبداً فهو تعالى على كل شيء قدير لا يعجزه شيء.
__________
1 - المظاهرون بفتح الهاء هم قريش وكنانة وغطفان والمظاهرون لهم هم بنو قريظة من أهل الكتاب.
2  - كان سعد رضي الله عنه قد أصابه سهم في غزوة الخندق فوضعه رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في خيمة بالمسجد ليتمكن من زيارته وكان  رضي الله عنه لما أصابه السهم دعا الله تعالى: اللهم إن كنت أبقيت من حرب  قريش شيئا فأبقني لها وإن كنت أنهيت الحرب بيننا وبينهم فافجرها، ولا تمتني  حتى تقر عيني من بني قريظة فاستجاب الله تعالى له وحكمه رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيهم فحكم عليهم بأن يقتل مقاتليهم وتسبى نساؤهم  وذراريهم.
3 - الصياصي واحدها صيصة، والمراد حصونهم التي يتمنعون بها. قال الشاعر:
فجئت إليه والرماح تنوشه
كوقع الصياصي في النسيج الممدد
والصيصة: شوكة الحائك وصياصي البقر قرونها لأنها تتمنع بها.
4  - وقال مقاتل هي خيبر إذ لم يكونوا قد نالوها بعد فوعدهم الله إياها وقال  الحسن فارس والروم، وقال عكرمة كل أرض تفتح إلى يوم القيامة والكل صالح  ومقبول، وما في التفسير أقرب لأنها أرض اليهود فالسياق ساعد على أنها أرض  خيبر، وقال صاحب التحرير إنها أرض بني النضير لأنهم ما فتحوها عنوة فلم  تطأها حوافر الخيل ولا أقدام الأبطال.
5 - وفيه الإيحاء ببشرى فتوحات تعقب هذا الفتح.
******************************
يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا فَتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرِّحْكُنّ  َ  سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا (28) وَإِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْمُحْسِنَاتِ مِنْكُنَّ  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (29) يَانِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ وَكَانَ  ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا (30)
شرح الكلمات:
قل  لأزوجك: أي اللائي هن تحته يومئذ وهن تسع طلبن منه التوسعة في النفقة  عليهن ولم يكن عند رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما يوسع به  عليهن.
فتعالين: أي إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكان يومئذ قد اعتزلهن شهرا.
أمتعكن: أي متعة الطلاق المشروعة على قدر حال المطلق سعة وضيقا.
أسرحكن سراحا جميلا: أي أطلقكن طلاقاً من غير إضرار بكن.
تردن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة: أي تردن رضا الله ورسوله والجنة.
فإن الله أعد للمحسنات: أي عشرة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زيادة على الإحسان العام.
بفاحشة مبينة: أي بنشوز وسوء خلق يتأذى به رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين: أي مرتين على عذاب غيرهن ممن آذين أزواجهن.
وكان ذلك على الله يسيراً: أي مضاعفة العذاب يسيرة هينة على الله تعالى.
معنى الآيات:
شاء  الله تعالى أن يجتمع نساء الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لما  رأين نساء الأنصار والمهاجرين قد وُسّع عليهن في النفقة لوجود يسر وسعة رزق  بين أهل المدينة، أن يطالبن بالتوسعة في النفقة عليهن أسوة بغيرهن وكن  يومئذ تسعا وهن عائشة بنت أبي بكر، وحفصة بنت عمر، وأم حبيبة بنت أبي  سفيان، وسودة بنت زمعة، وأم سلمة بنت أمية، وزينب بنت جحش، وميمونة بنت  الحارث الهلالية، وجورية بنت الحارث المصطلقية، وصفيّة بنت حيي بن أخطب  النضريّة فأبلغت عائشة ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتأثر لذلك، لعدم  القدرة على ما طُلب منه وقعد في مشربة له واعتزلهن شهراً كاملا حتى أنزل  الله تعالى آية التخيير وهي هذه {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ  لِأَزْوَاجِكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ (1) الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  وَزِينَتَهَا} من لذيذ الطعام والشراب وجميل الثياب وحلي الزينة ووافر ذلك  كله فتعالين إلى مقام الرسول الرفيع {أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ} المتعة المشروعة في  الطلاق {وَأُسَرحكن} أي أطلّقكن (2) {سَرَاحاً جَمِيلاً} أي لا إضرار  معه، {وَإِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ} أي رضاهما  {وَالدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ} أي الجنة {فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَعَدَّ} أي هيأ وأحضر  {لِلْمُحسنات} طاعة الله ورسوله {مِنْكُنَّ أَجْراً عَظِيماً} وهو  المقامات العالية في حضرة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في دار  السلام.
وخيرهن صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ امتثالا لأمر الله في  قوله {قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ} وبدأ بعائشة (3) فقال لها: إني أريد أن أذكر لك  أمراً فلا تقضي فيه شيئاً حتى تستأمري أبويك أي تطلبين أمرهما في ذلك وقرأ  عليها الآية فاختارت الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة، وتتابعن على ذلك فما  اختارت منهنّ امرأة غير الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة فأكرمهن الله لذلك وأنزل  على رسوله: {لا يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ وَلا أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ  بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ  يَمِينُكَ وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رَقِيباً}وقوله تعالى {يَا  نِسَاءَ (4) النَّبِيِّ مَنْ يَأْتِ مِنْكُنَّ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ} أي  بخصلة قبيحة ظاهرة كسوء عشرة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإن  الله تعالى {يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ} يوم القيامة لأن أذيّة  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أبواب الكفر والعياذ بالله  تعالى {وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللهِ يَسِيراً} أي وكان تضعيف العذاب على من  أتت بفاحشة (5) مبينة شيئا يسيراً على الله لا يعجزه حتى لا يفعله وهذا  لأمرين الأول لأن أذيّة الرسول من أبواب الكفر والثاني لعلو مقامهن وشرفهن  فإن ذا الشرف والمنزلة العالية يستقبح منه القبيح أكثر مما يستقبح من غيره.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية تخيير الزوجات فإن اخترن الطلاق تطلّقن وإن لم تخترنه فلا يقع الطلاق.
2- كمال أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث اخترن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة عن الدنيا وزينتها.
3-  مشروعية المتعة بعد الطلاق وهي أن تعطى المرأة شيئا من المال بحسب غنى  المطلق وفقره لقوله تعالى {عَلَى المُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى المُْقْتِرِ  قَدَرُهُ}
4- وجوب الإحسان العام والخاص، الخاص بالزوج والزوجة والعام في طاعة الله ورسوله.
5-  بيان أن سيئة العالم الشريف أسوأ من سيئة الجاهل الوضيع. ولذا قالوا سيئات  الأبرار حسنات المقربين كمثل من الأمثال السائرة للعظة والاعتبار.
__________
1  - عامة أهل السنة والجماعة على أن الرجل إذا خير زوجته فاختارت الطلاق كان  طلاقا أما إذا خيرها فاختارت عدم الطلاق فليس عليها شيء ولا يقع طلاق ما  دامت لم تختره واختارت عدمه وهو البقاء.
2 - معنى إرادة الحياة الدنيا  إيثارك ما في الحياة الدنيا من متع وترف على الاشتغال بالطاعات والزهد في  زينة الحياة الدنيا ومظاهرها الساحرة الخلابة.
3 - نص الحديث: "يا عائشة  إني أريد أن أعرض عليك أمراً أحب ألا تتعجلي فيه حتى تستشيري أبويك، قالت:  وما هو يا رسول الله؟ فتلى عليها الآية. قالت أفيك يا رسول الله أستشيري  أبوي؟! بل أختار الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة".
4 - ناداهن الله تعالى بعنوان نساء النبي إعلان عن شرفهن وكمالهن بعد أن اخترن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة.
5 - إذا أطلق لفظ الفاحشة معرفاً بأل فهو الزنى، وإذا ورد نكرة فهو المعصية كما في هذه الآية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (5)  
الحلقة (695)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 265الى صــــ 270)                 

الجزء الثاني والعشرون
وَمَنْ  يَقْنُتْ مِنْكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً نُؤْتِهَا  أَجْرَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهَا رِزْقاً كَرِيماً (31) يَا  نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ  فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ  وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً (32) وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا  تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ  وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللهُ  لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ  تَطْهِيراً (33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ  اللهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ لَطِيفاً خَبِيراً (ا34)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن يقنت منكن لله ورسوله: أي ومن يطع منكن الله ورسوله.
نؤتها أجرها مرتين: أي نضاعف لها أجر عملها الصالح حتى يكون ضعف عمل امرأة أخرى من غير نساء النبي.
وأعتدنا لها رزقاً كريما: أي في الجنة.
يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء: أي لستن في الفضل كجماعات النساء.
إن اتقيتن: بل أنتن أشرف وأفضل بشرط تقواكن لله.
فلا تخضعن بالقول: أي نظراً لشرفكن فلا ترققن العبارة.
فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض: أي مرض النفاق أو مرض الشهوة.
وقلن قولا معروفاً: أي جرت العادة أن يقال بصوت خشن لا رقة فيه.
وقرن في بيوتكن: أي أقررن في بيوتكن ولا تخرجن منها إلا لحاجة.
ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى: أي ولا تتزين وتخرجن متبخترات متغنجات كفعل نساء الجاهلية الأولى قبل الإسلام.
إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس: أي إنما أمركّن بما أمركن به من العفة والحجاب ولزوم البيوت ليطهركن من الأدناس والرذائل.
واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من آيات الله الحكمة: أي الكتاب والسنة لتشكرن الله على ذلك بطاعته وطاعة رسوله.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم مع أزواج النبي أمهات المؤمنين فبعد أن اخترن الله  ورسوله والدار الآخرة عن الحياة الدنيا وزينتها أصبحن ذوات رفعة وشأن عند  الله تعالى، وعند رسوله والمؤمنين. فأخبرهن الرب تبارك وتعالى بقوله:  {وَمَنْ يَقْنُتْ مِنْكُنَّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ} أي تطع الله بفعل الأوامر  وترك النواهي وتطع رسوله محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلا تعص  له أمراً ولا تسيء إليه في عشرة، وتعمل صالحاً من النوافل والخيرات نؤتها  أجرها مرتين أي نضاعف لها أجر عملها فيكون ضعف أجر عاملة أخرى من النساء  غير أزواج الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وقوله: {وَأَعْتَدْنَا  (1) لَهَا رِزْقاً كَرِيماً} أي في الجنة فهذه بشارة بالحنة لنساء النبي  أمهات المؤمنين التسع اللائي نزلت هذه الآيات في شانهن.
هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى (31) وقوله تعالى: {يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ (2) لَسْتُنَّ  كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ (3) } أي يا زوجات النبي  أمهات المؤمنين إنّكن لستن كجماعات النساء إن شرفكن أعظم ومقامكم أسمى وكيف  وأنتن أمهات المؤمنين وزوجات خاتم النبيين فاعرفن قدركن بزيادة الطاعة لله  ولرسوله، وقوله إن اتقيتن أي إن هذا الشرف حصل لكن بتقواكن لله فلازمن  التقوى إنكن بدون تقوى لا شيء يذكر شأنكن شأن سائر النساء. وبناء عليه  {فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ (4) بِالْقَوْلِ} أي لا تليّن الكلمات وترققن الصوت إذا  تكلمتن مع الأجانب من الرجال. وقوله تعالى: {فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي  قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ} نفاق مع شهوة عارمة تجعله يتلذذ بالخطاب وقوله: {وَقُلْنَ  قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً} وهو ما يؤدي المعنى المطلوب بدون زيادة ألفاظ وكلمات  لا حاجة إليها. وقوله: {وَقَرْنَ (5) فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ} أي اقررن فيها  بمعنى أثبتن فيها ولا تخرجن إلا لحاجة لا بد منها وقوله: {وَلا  تَبَرَّجْنَ} أي إذا خرجتن لحاجة {تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى} أي  قبل الإسلام إذ كانت المرأة تتجمل وتخرج متبخترة متكسرة متغنجة في مشيتها  وصوتها تفتن الرجال.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ} بأدائها  مستوفاة الشروط والأركان والواجبات في أوقاتها مع الخشوع فيها {وَآتِينَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ} بفعل الأمر واجتناب النهي. أمرهن  بقواعد الإسلام وأهم دعائمه. وقوله: {إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللهُ لِيُذْهِبَ  عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً} أي إنما  أمرناكن (6) ونهيناكن إرادة إذهاب الدنس والإثم إبقاءً على طهركن يا أهل  البيت النبوي.
وقوله تعالى: {وَيُطهركم تَطْهِيراً} أي كاملا  تاماً من كل ما يؤثم ويدسى النفس ويدنسها. وقوله تعالى {وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا  يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ} من الكتاب  والسنة وهذا أمر لهن على جهة والموعظة وتعدد النعمة.
وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ  كَانَ لَطِيفاً} أي بكم يا أهل البيت خبيراً بأحوالكم فثقوا به وفوضوا  الأمر إليه. والمراد من أهل البيت هنا أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ (7) وفاطمة وابناها الحسن والحسين وعليّ الصهر الكريم رضي الله  عن آل بيت رسول الله أجمعين وعن صحابته أكتعين (8) أتبعين أيصعين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا شرف إلا بالتقوى. إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم.
2- بيان فضل نساء النبي وشرفهن.
3- حرمة ترقيق المرأة صوتها وتليين عباراتها إذا تكلمت مع أجنبي.
4- وجوب بقاء النساء في منازلهن ولا يخرجن إلا من حاجة لا بد منها.
5- حرمة التبرج وهي أن تتزين المرأة وتخرج بادية المحاسن متبخترة في مشيتها.
6- على المسلم أن يذكر ما شرفه الله به من الإيمان والإسلام ليترفع عن الدنايا والرذائل.
7- بيان أن الحكمة هي السنة النبوية الصحيحة.
8- الإشارة إلى وجود جاهلية ثانية وقد ظهرت منذ نصف قرن وهي تبرج النساء بالكشف عن الرأس والصدور
والسيقان وحتى الأفخاذ.
__________
1 - التاء في أعتدنا بدل عن أحد الدالين من أعد لقرب مخرجيهما وقصد التخفيف.
2 - أعيد خطابهن من قبل الله تعالى كما أعيد نداؤهن تشريفاً لهن وإظهاراً للاهتمام بالخبر. وأحد بمعنى واحد قلبت همزته واوا.
3 - هذا الشرط معتبر في التقوى، إذ بين لهن أن هذا الشرف وهذه البشرى بالجنة إنما كانت بشرط التقوى والتقوى اجتناب وامتثال.
4 - قال ابن عباس: المرأة تندب إذا خاطبت الأجانب إلى الغلظة في القول من غير رفع صوت فإن المرأة مأمورة بخفض الكلام.
5  - قرأ نافع وحفص وقرن بفتح القاف من قرر كعلم يقرر والأمر اقررن فحذفت  الراء الأولى تخفيفا وألغيت حركتها على القاف، فسقطت همز الوصل لعدم الحاجة  إليها عندما تحركت القاف الساكنة فصارت وقرن، وقرأ الجمهور بكسر القاف.
6  - المعنى العام للآية: ما يريد الله لكُن مما أمركن به ونهاكن عنه إلا  عصمتكن من النقائص وتحليتكن بالكمالات ودوام ذلك لكن فلم يرد بكن مقتاً ولا  نكاية.
7 - من جهل الرافضة وما وضع لهم من قواعد في دينهم لإخراجهم من  الإسلام وإبعادهم عن جماعة المسلمين قصرهم هذه الآية على علي وفاطمة  والحسين دون أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مع أن الخطاب في  الآية لأزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحديث الكساء لا ينافي  إدخال سائر نساء النبي في أهل بيته إذ ليس فيه 8-صيغة من صيغ القصر  المعروفة في لغة القرآن ونصه في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة قالت "خرج رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غداة وعليه مرط مرحل فجاء الحسن فأدخله ثم  جاء الحسين فأدخله ثم جاءت فاطمة فأدخلها ثم جاء علي فأدخله، ثم قال: "إ  {نما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا} ".
************************
إِنَّ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَات  ِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ  وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ  وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّابِرَاتِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ  وَالْمُتَصَدِّق  ِينَ وَالْمُتَصَدِّق  َاتِ وَالصَّائِمِينَ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ  وَالْحَافِظِينَ فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللهَ  كَثِيراً وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً  عَظِيماً (35)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المسلمين والمسلمات: إن الذين أسلموا لله وجوههم فانقادوا لله ظاهراً وباطناً والمسلمات أيضا.
والمؤمنين والمؤمنات: أي المصدقين بالله رباً وإلهاً والنبي محمد نبياً ورسولا والإسلام ديناً وشرعاً والمصدقات.
والقانتين والقانتات: أي المطيعين لله ورسوله من الرجال والمطيعات من النساء.
والصادقين والصادقات: أي الصادقين في أقوالهم وأفعالهم والصادقات.
والصابرين  والصابرات: أي الحابسين نفوسهم على الطاعات فلا يتركوها وعن المعاصي فلا  يقربوها وعلى البلاء فلا يسخطوه ولا يشتكوا الله إلى عباده والحابسات.
الخاشعين والخاشعات: أي المتذللين لله المخبتين له والخاشعات من النساء كذلك.
والمتصدقين والمتصدقات: أي المؤدين الزكاة والفضل من أموالهم عند الحاجة إليه والمؤديات كذلك.
والحافظين  فروجهم: أي عن الحرام والحافظات كذلك إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم  بالنسبة للرجال أما النساء فالحافظات فروجهن إلا على أزواجهن فقط.
والذاكرين  الله كثيراً والذاكرات: أي بالألسن والقلوب فعلى أقل التقدير يذكرون الله  ثلثمائة مرة في اليوم والليلة زيادة على ذكر الله في الصلوات الخمس.
أعد الله لهم مغفرة: أي لذنوبهم وذنوبهن.
وأجراً عظيما: أي الجنة دار الأبرار.
معنى الآيات:
هذه  الآية وإن نزلت جواباً عن تساءل بعض أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذ قلن للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ما لنا لا نذكر  في القرآن كما يذكر الرجال فأنزل (1) الله تعالى هذه الآية المباركة إن  المسلمين والمسلمات، فإن مناسبتها لما قبلها ظاهرة وهي أنه لما أثنى على آل  البيت بخير فإن نفوس المسلمين والمسلمات تتشوق لخير لهم كالذي حصل لآل  البيت الطاهرين فذكر تعالى أن المسلمين (2) والمسلمات الذين انقادوا لأوامر  الله ورسوله وأسلموا وجوههم لله فلا يلتفتون إلى غيره، كالمؤمنين  والمؤمنات بالله رباً وإلهاً ومحمد نبياً ورسولاً والإسلام ديناً وشرعاً،  كالقانتين أي المطيعين لله رسوله والمطيعات في السراء والضراء والمنشط  والمكره في حدود الطاقة البشرية، كالصادقين في أقوالهم وأفعالهم والصادقات  كالصابرين أي الحابسين نفوسهم على الطاعات فعلاً، وعن المحرمات تركاً، وعلى  البلاء رضاً وتسليماً والصابرات كالخاشعين في صلاتهم وسائر طاعاتهم  والخاشعات لله تعالى كالمتصدقين بأداء زكاة أموالهم وبفضولها عند الحاجة  إليها والمتصدقات كالصائمين رمضان والنوافل كعاشوراء والصائمات، كالحافظين  فروجهم عما حرم الله تعالى عليهم من المناكح وعن كشفها لغير الأزواج  والحافظات (3) ، كالذاكرين الله كثيراً بالليل (4) والنهار ذكر القلب  واللسان والذاكرات (5) الكل الجميع أعد الله تعالى لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم إذ  كانت لهم ذنوب، وأجراً عظيماً أي جزاء عظيماً على طاعاتهم بعد إيمانهم وهو  الجنة دار السلام جعلنا الله منهم ومن أهل الجنة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بشرى المسلمين والمسلمات بمغفرة ذنوبهم ودخول الجنة إن اتصفوا بتلك الصفات  المذكورة في هذه الآية وهي عشر صفات أولها الإسلام وآخرها ذكر الله تعالى.
2- فضل الصفات المذكورة إذ كانت سبباً في دخول الجنة بعد مغفرة الذنوب.
3-  تقرير مبدأ التساوي بين الرجال والنساء في العمل والجزاء في العمل الذي  كلف الله تعالى به النساء والرجال معاً وأما ما خص به الرجال أو النساء فهو  على خصوصيته للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا وللنساء نصيب مما اكتسبن والله يقول  الحق ويهدي السبيل.
__________
1  - روى الترمذي عن أم عمارة الأنصارية أنها أتت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقالت: ما أرى كل شيء إلا للرجال وما أرى النساء يذكرن  بشيء؟ فنزلت الآية، وروى أحمد والنسائي وابن جرير عن أم سلمة أنها قالت قلت  ما لنا لا نذكر في القرآن كما يذكر الرجال فنزلت.
2 - بدئ بذكر الإسلام  لأنه علم على الملة المحمدية وهو يعم الإيمان وعمل الجوارح ثم ذكر الإيمان  لأنه كالطاقة المحركة والدافعة إلى القول الحق والطاعة لله ورسوله.
3 -  حذف من الآخر لدلالة الأول والمحذوف فروجهن، ولأن ذكر فروج النساء غير  لائق ذكره وسماعه لما عرف به أهل هذه الملة من عدم الرضا بذكر النساء  لصيانتهن عن الابتذال والمهانة.
4 - وحذف المقابل في الذاكرات طلباً للإيجاز غير المخل لأن الذكر الآخر مع ذكر الأول مع العلم به إطناب لا داعي له قال الشاعر:
وكَمْتاً مدمّاة كأن متونها
جرى فوقها واستشعرت لون مذْهب
5  - قال مجاهد: لا يكون العبد ذاكرا لله تعالى كثيراً حتى يذكره قائما  وجالساً ومضطجعاً، وقال أبو سعيد الخدري "من أيقظ أهله بالليل وصليا أربع  ركعات كانا من الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (6)  
الحلقة (696)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 271الى صــــ 276)                  

**وَمَا  كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا (36) وَإِذْ تَقُولُ  لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ  عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ  مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا  قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا  مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا (37) مَا كَانَ عَلَى  النَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَهُ سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ فِي  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَقْدُورًا  (38) الَّذِينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسَالَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلَا  يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَدًا إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا (39) مَا  كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا (40)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة: أي لا ينبغي ولا يصلح لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة.
أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم: أي حق الاختيار فيما حكم الله ورسوله فيه بالجواز أو المنع.
فقد ضل ضلالا مبيناً: أي أخطأ طريق النجاة والفلاح خطأً واضحاً.
أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه: أي أنعم الله عليه بالإسلام، وأنعمت عليه بالعتق وهو زيد بن حارثة.
واتق الله: أي في أمر زوجتك فلا تحاول طلاقها.
وتخفي  في نفسك ما الله مبديه: أي وتخفي في نفسك وهو علمك بأنك إذا طلق زيد زينب  زوجكها الله إبطالاً لما عليه الناس من حرمة الزواج من امرأة المتبنّى.
ما الله مبديه: أي مظهره حتماً وهو زواج الرسول من زينب بعد طلاقها.
وتخشى الناس: أي يقولون تزوج محمد مطلقة مولاه زيد.
والله أحق أن تخشاه: وهو الذي أراد لك ذلك الزواج.
فلما قضى زيد منها وطراً: أي حاجته منها ولم يبق له رغبة فيها لتعاليها عليه بشرف نسبها ومحتد آبائها.
زوجناكها:  إذ تولى الله عقد نكاحها فدخل النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  عليها بدون إذن من أحدٍ وذلك سنة خمس وأُشبع الناس لحماً وخبزاً في وليمة  عرسها.
كيلا لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج: أي إثم في تزوجهم من مطلقات أدعيائهم.
وكان أمر الله مفعولا: أي وما قدره الله في اللوح المحفوظ لا بد كائن.
ولا يخشون أحداً إلا الله: أي يفعلون ما أذن لهم فيه ربهم ولا يبالون بقول الناس.
وكفى بالله حسيباً: أي حافظاً لأعمال عباده ومحاسباً لهم عليها يوم الحساب.
ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم: أي لم يكن أباً لزيد ولا لغيره من الرجال إذ مات أطفاله الذكور وهم صغار.
وخاتم النبيين: أي لم يجيء نبي بعده إذ لو جاء نبي بعده لكان ولده أهلا للنبوة كما كان أولاد إبراهيم ويعقوب، وداود مثلا.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ (1) } الآيات هذا شروع في  قصة زواج زيد بن حارثة الكلبي مولى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ بزينب بنت جحش بنت عمة النبي أميمة بنت عبد المطلب إنه لما أبطل  الله التبني وحرمه بقوله {وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءَكُمْ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ}  وقوله {ادْعُوهُمْ لِآبَائِهِمْ} تبع ذلك أن لا يرث الدعي ممن ادعاه، وأن  لا تحرم مطلقته على من تبنّاه وادعاه وهكذا بطلت الأحكام التي كانت لازمة  للتبني، وكون هذا نزل به القرآن ليس من السهل على النفوس التي اعتادت هذه  الأحكام في الجاهلية وصدر الإسلام أن تتقبلها وتذعن لها بعد ليال بسهولة  فأراد الله تعالى أن يخرج ذلك لحيز الوجود فألهم رسوله أن يخطب زينب لمولاه  زيد، واستجابت زينت للخطبة فهماً منها أنها مخطوبة لرسول الله لتكون أماً  للمؤمنين ولكن تبين لها بعد ليال أنها مخطوبة لزيد بن حارثة مولى رسول الله  وليست كما فهمت وهنا أخذتها الحمية وقالت لن يكون هذا لن تتزوج شريفة مولى  من موالي الناس ونصرها أخوها على ذلك وهو عبد الله بن جحش. فنزلت هذه  الآية {وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ (2) وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ (3) مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ}  الآية فما كان منها إلا أن قبلت عن رضى الزواج من زيد وتزوجها زيد وبحكم  الطباع البشرية فإن زينب لم تخف شرفها على زيد وأصبحت تترفع عليه الأمر  الذي شعر معه زيد بعدم الفائدة من هذا الزواج فأخذ يستشير رسول الله مولاه  ويستأذنه في طلاقها والرسول يأبى عليه وذلك علماً منه أنه إذا طلقها سيزوجه  الله بها إنهاءً لقضية جعل أحكام الدعي كأحكام الولد من الصلب فكان يقول  له: اتق الله يا زيد لا تطلق بغير ضرورة ولا حاجة إلى الطلاق واصبر على ما  تجده من امرأتك، وهنا عاتب رسولَ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  ربُّه عز وجل إذ قال له: {وَإِذْ (4) تَقُولُ} أي اذكر إذ تقول {لِلَّذِي  أَنْعَمَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ} أي بنعمة الإسلام، {وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ} بأن  عتقته {أَمْسِكْ (5) عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللهَ وَتُخْفِي (6) فِي  نَفْسِكَ} وهو أمر زواجك منها، {مَا اللهُ مُبْدِيهِ} أي مظهره لا محالة من  ذلك {وَتَخْشَى (7) النَّاسَ} أن يقولوا محمد تزوج امرأة ابنه زيد،  {وَاللهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ} وقد أراد منك الزواج من زينب بعد طلاقها  وانقضاء عدتها هدماً وقضاءً على الأحكام التي جعلت الدعي كابن الصُّلب.
وقوله  تعالى: {فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَراً} أي حاجته منها بالزواج  بها وطلقها {زَوجناكها (8) } إذ تولينا عقد نكاحها منك دون حاجة إلى  ولي ولا إلى شهود ولا إلى مهر أو صداق وذلك من أجل أن لا يكون على المؤمنين  حرج أي إثم في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطراً، وقوله تعالى: {وَكَانَ  أَمْرُ اللهِ مَفْعُولاً} أي وما قضى به الله واقع لا محالة وقوله تعالى:  {مَا كَانَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللهُ لَهُ} أي من  إثم أو تضييق في قول أو فعل شيء افترضه الله تعالى عليه وألزمه به سنة الله  في الذين خلوا من قبل من الأنبياء، وكان أمر الله أي مقضيه قدرا مقدوراً  أي واقعاً نافذاً لا محالة. وقوله: {الَّذِينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسَالاتِ  اللهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَداً إِلَّا اللهَ} أي هؤلاء  الأنبياء السابقون طريقتهم التي سنها الله لهم هي أنهم ينفذون أمر الله ولا  يلتفتون إلى الناس ويقولون ما يقولون، ويخشون ربهم فيما فرض عليهم ولا  يخشون غيره، وكفى بالله حسيباً أي حافظاً لأعمال عباده ومحاسباً عليها  ومجازٍ بها، وقوله تعالى في ختام السياق {مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ  مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ} لا زيد ولا غيره إذ لم يكن له ولد ذكر قد بلغ الحلم إذ  مات الجميع صغاراً وهم أربعة ثلاثة من خديجة وهم القاسم والطيب والطاهر  وإبراهيم وهو من مارية القبطية، فلذا، لا يحرم عليه أن يتزوج مطلقة زيد  لأنه ليس ابنه وإن كان يدعى زيد بن محمد قبل إنهاء التبني وأحكامه ولكن  رسول الله وخاتم النبيين فلا نبي بعده فلو كان له ولد ذكر رجلاً لكان يكون  نبياً وسولاً كما كان أولاد إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وداود، ولما أراد الله أن  يختم الرسالات برسالته لم يأذن ببقاء أحد من أولاد نبيه بل توفاهم صغاراً،  أما البنات فكبرن فتزوجن وأنجبن ومتن حال حياته إلا فاطمة فقد ماتت بعده  بستة أشهر وقوله تعالى: {وَكَانَ اللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً} فما أخبر  به هو الحق وما حكم به هو العدل وما شرعه هو الخير فسلموا لله في قضائه  وحكمه فإن ذلك خير وأنفع.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن المؤمن الحق لا خيرة عنده في أمر يقضي فيه الله ورسوله بالجواز أو المنع.
2- بيان أن من يعص الله ورسوله يخرج عن طريق الهداية إلى طريق الضلالة.
3- جواز عتاب الله تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- بيان شدة حياء الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- بيان إكرام الله لزيد بأن جعل اسمه يقرأ على ألسنة المؤمنين إلى يوم الدين.
6-  بيان إفضال الله على زينب لما سلمت أمرها لله وتركت ما اختارته لما اختاره  الله ورسوله فجعلها زوجة لرسول الله وتولى عقد نكاحها في السماء فكانت  تفاخر نساءها بذلك.
7- تقرير حديث ما ترك عبد شيئا لله إلا عوضه الله خيرا منه.
8- إبطال أحكام التبني التي كانت في الجاهلية.
9- تقرير نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكونه خاتم الأنبياء فلا نبي بعده.
__________**
1  - روى قتادة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ومجاهد في سبب نزول هذه الآية أن  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خطب زينب بنت جحش وكانت بنت عمته  خطبها لمولاه زيد بن حارثة فظنت أن الخطبة له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فلما تبين أنها لمولاه زيد كرهت وأبت وامتنعت فنزلت الآية.  فأذعنت وقبلت.
2 - هذه الصيغة هي لنفي الحال والشأن فهي أبلغ من صيغ  النهي أي أن مثل هذا القول والعمل مما لا يكون ولا ينبغي أن يكون نحو قوله  تعالى: (وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمناً إلا خطأً) وفي الآية دليل على أن  الكفاءة تعتبر في الأديان لا في الأنساب بل هي نص في هذا.
3 - الخيرة  اسم مصدر من تخيّر ومثلها الطيرة من تطير ولم يسمع على هذا الوزن غيرهما،  ووقع لفظ مؤمن ومؤمنة نكرة في سياق النفي فأفادتا العموم.
4 - روى  الترمذي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: "لو كان رسول الله كاتماً شيئاً  من الوحي لكتم هذه الآية (وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه) الآية وكذا قالت  في آية عبس وتولى وهو كما قالت رضي الله عنها وأرضاها.
5 - جاء زيد إلى  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: إن زينب تؤذيني بلسانها  وتفعل وتفعل! وإني أريد أن أطلقها فقال له: {أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله}  الآية.
6 - إن قيل كيف يأمر زيداً بعدم طلاق زينب وهو يعلم أنه سيطلقها  ويزوجه الله تعالى بها؟ الجواب لا حرج في هذا ألا ترى أن الله يأمر العبد  بالإيمان والإسلام وهو يعلم أنه لا يؤمن، لأن الأمر لإقامة الحجة ومعرفة  العاقبة.
7 - ما كان يخشاه هو إرجاف المنافقين واليهود قولهم: أينهى عن نكاح زوجة الابن ويتزوج زوجة ابنه زيد.
8  - وري أن زينب كانت تقول لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إني  لأدل عليك بثلاث! ما من نسائك امرأة تدل بهن: أن جدي وجدك واحد، وأن الله  أنكحك إياي من السماء، وأن السفير في ذلك جبريل.**
*************************
**يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا (41) وَسَبِّحُوهُ  بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا (42) هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ  وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ  بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا (43) تَحِيَّتُهُمْ يَوْمَ يَلْقَوْنَهُ سَلَامٌ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَرِيمًا (44)** 
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا أيها الذين آمنوا: أي يا من آمنتم بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد رسولاً.
اذكروا الله ذكراً كثيرا ً: أي بقلوبكم وألسنتكم.
وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلاً: أي نزهوه بقول سبحان الله وبحمده صباحاً ومساء.
هو الذي يصلي عليكم: أي يرحمكم.
وملائكته: أي يستغفرون لكم.
ليخرجكم من الظلمات: أي يرحمكم ليديم إخراجكم من ظلمات الكفر إلى نور الإيمان.
تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام: أي سلام فالملائكة تسلم عليهم.
وأعد لهم أجراً كريما: أي وهيأ لهم أجراً كريماً وهو الجنة.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا  النداء الكريم من رب رحيم يوجه إلى المؤمنين الصادقين ليعلمهم ما يزيد به  إيمانهم ونورهم، ويحفظون به من عدوهم وهو ذكر الله فقال تعالى لهم {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ (1) آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللهَ ذِكْراً كَثِيراًً} لا أحد  له ولا حصر إذ هو الطاقة التي تساعد على الحياة الروحية، وسبحوه (2) بكرة  وأصيلاً بصلاة الصبح صلاة العصر. وبقول سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر  دبر كل صلاة من الصلوات الخمس. وقوله تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي (3)  عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلائِكَتُهُ} وصلاته تعالى عليهم رحمته لهم، وصلاة ملائكته  الاستغفار لهم وقوله ليخرجكم من الظلمات أي من ظلمات الكفر والمعاصي إلى  نور الإيمان والطاعات. فصلاته تعالى وصلاة ملائكته هو سبب الإخراج من  الظلمات إلى النور. وقوله تعالى: {وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيماً} وهذه  علاوة أخرى زيادة على الإكرام الأول وهو الصلاة عليهم وإنه بالمؤمنين عامة  رحيم فلا يعذبهم ولا يشقيهم. وقوله {تَحِيَّتُهُمْ يَوْمَ يَلْقَوْنَه (4)  ُ سَلامٌ} أي وتحيتهم يوم القيامة في دار السلامِ السلامُ إذ الملائكة  يدخلون عليهم من كل باب قائلين سلام عليكم أي أمان وأمنة لكم فلا خوف ولا  حزن. وقوله {وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ أَجْراً كَرِيماً} أي هيأ لهم وأحضر أجراً  كريماً وهي الجنة. فسبحان الله ما أكرمه وسبحان الله ما أسعد المؤمنين. فيا  لفضيلة الإيمان وطاعة الرحمن طلب منهم أن يذكروه كثيراً وأن يسبحوه بكرة  وأصيلاً وأعطاهم ما لا يقادر قدره فسبحان الله ما أكرم الله. والحمد لله.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب ذكر الله تعالى كثيراً ليل نهار ووجوب تسبيحه صباح مساء.
2- بيان فضل الله على المؤمنين بصلاته عليهم وصلاة ملائكته ورحمته لهم.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث بذكر بعض ما يتم فيها من سلام الملائكة على أهل الجنة.
4- بشرى المؤمنين الصادقين بالجنة.
__________**
1  - قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما لم يعذر واحد في ترك ذكر الله إلا من غلب  عليه عقله وورد في فضل الذكر قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "ألا  أنبئكم بخير أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم وأرفعها في درجاتكم وخير لكم من  إعطاء الذهب والورق وخير لكم من أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا  أعناقكم؟ قالوا وما هو يا رسول الله قال ذكر الله عز وجل- وقوله وقد جاءه  أعرابيان فقال أحدهما يا رسول الله أي الناس خير؟ قال: من طال عمره وحسن  عمله وقال الآخر إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت عليّ فمرني بأمر أتشبث به. فقال  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يزال لسانك رطباً بذكر الله تعالى.
2  - يجوز أن يراد بالتسبيح صلوات النوافل، وجائز أن يكون التسبيح نحو سبحان  الله وبحمده إذ ورد عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وصح من قال سبحان  الله وبحمده مائة مرة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.
3 - الصلاة الدعاء والذكر  بخير وهي من الله تعالى ثناؤه على العبد بين الملائكة قاله البخاري وقيل  صلاة الله تعالى على العبد الرحمة ويكون على النبي الثناء عليه وعلى غير  النبي الرحمة وهذا أولى، ولا منافاة بين القولين لقوله تعالى: (فاذكروني  أذكركم) . وهي من الملائكة دعاء واستغفار لقوله تعالى الذين يحملون العرش  ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا الآية من سورة المؤمن.
4  - ورد أن ملك الموت لا يقبض روح المؤمن إلا سلم عليه وروي عن البراء بن  عازب في قوله تعالى: {تحيتهم يوم يقلونه سلام} قال فيسلم ملك الموت على  المؤمن عند قبض روحه، ولا يقبض روحه حتى يسلم عليه.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (7)  
الحلقة (697)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 277الى صــــ 281)                   

**يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ شَاهِدًا وَمُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا (45)  وَدَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَسِرَاجًا مُنِيرًا (46) وَبَشِّرِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَضْلًا كَبِيرًا (47) وَلَا  تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَدَعْ أَذَاهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ  عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا (48)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
شاهداً: أي على من أرسلناك إليهم.
ومبشراً: أي من آمن وعمل صالحاً بالجنة.
ونذيراً: أي لمن كفر وأشرك بالنار.
وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه: أي وداعياً إلى الإيمان بالله وتوحيده وطاعته بأمره تعالى.
وسراجاً منيراً: أي جعلك كالسراج المنير يهتدي به من أراد الهداية إلى سبيل الفلاح.
ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين: أي فيما يخالف أمر ربك وما شرعه لك ولأمتك.
ودع أذاهم: أي اترك أذاهم فلا تقابله بأذى آخر حتى تُأمر فيهم بأمر.
وتوكل على الله: أي فوض أمرك إليه فإنه يكفيك.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا  نداء خاص بعد ذلك النداء العام فالأول كان للمؤمنين والرسول إمامهم على  رأسهم. وهذا نداء خاص لمزيد تكريم الرسول وتشريفه وتكليفه أيضاً فقال  تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ} محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  {إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ (1) } حال كونك شاهداً على (2) من أرسلناك إليهم يوم  القيامة تشهد على من أجاب دعوتك ومن لم يجبها، ومبشراً لمن استجاب لك فآمن  وعمل صالحاً بالجنة، ونذيراً لمن أعرض فلم يؤمن ولم يعمل خيراً بعذاب  النار، وداعياً إلى الله تعالى عباده إليه ليؤمنوا به ويوحدوه ويطيعوه  بأمره تعالى لك بذلك، وسراجا (3) منيراً يهتدي بك من أراد الهداية إلى سبيل  السعادة والكمال.
وقوله تعالى: {وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (4) } أي  أنظر بعد دعوتك إياهم، وبشر المؤمنين منهم أي الذين استجابوا لك وآمنوا  وعملوا الصالحات بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيراً ألا وهو مغفرة ذنوبهم  وإدخالهم الجنة دار النعيم المقيم والسلام والتام. وقوله تعالى: {وَلا  تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ} فيما يقترحون عليك من أمور تتنافى  مع دعوتك ورسالتك، ودع أذاهم أي اترك أذيتهم واصبر عليهم حتى يأمرك ربك  بما تقوم به نحوهم، وتوكل على الله في أمرك كله، فإنه يكفيك وكفى بالله  وكيلاً أي حافظاً وعاصما يعصمك من الناس.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان الكمال المحمدي الذي وهبه إياه ربه تبارك وتعالى.
2- مشروعية الدعوة إلى الله إذا كان الداعي متأهلا بالعلم والحلم وهما الإذن.
3- حرمة طاعة الكافرين والمنافقين والفجرة والظالمين فيما يتنافى مع مرضاة الله تعالى.
__________**
1 - قال القرطبي: هذه الآية فيها تأنيس للنبي صلى الله عليه وللمؤمنين وتكريم لجميعهم.
2 - قال قتادة شاهداً على أمته بالتبليغ إليهم وعلى سائر الأمم بتبليغ أنبيائهم.
3  - ورد في الصحيح والموطأ ومسلم أن للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  خمسة أسماء وهي محمد وأحمد والماحي والحاشر والعاقب وهل شاهد ومبشر ونذير  ورؤوف ورحيم أسماء؟ الظاهر أنها صفات ومن عدها أسماء فقد ذكر ابن العربي في  أحكامه أن له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سبعة وستين اسماً.
4 -  عن عكرمة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما لما نزلت {يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك  شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً} وقد كان أمر علياً ومعاذاً رضي الله عنهما أن  يسيراً إلى اليمين فقال انطلقا فبشرا ولا تنفرا ويسرا ولا تعسرا إنه قد  أنزل إنه قد أنزل عليّ (يا أيها النبي) الآية.**
***************************
**يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ  طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ  سَرَاحاً جَمِيلاً (49)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا أيها الذين آمنوا: أي من صدقوا بالله ورسوله وكتابه وشرعه.
إذا نكحتم المؤمنات (1) : أي إذا عقدتم عليهن ولم تبنوا بهن.
من قبل أن تمسوهن: أي من قبل الخلوة بهن ووطئهن.
فما لكم عليهن من عدة: أي ليس لكم مطالبتهن بالعدة إذ العدة على المدخول بها.
فمتعوهن: أي أعطوهن شيئا من المال يتمتعن به جبْرا لخاطرهن.
وسرّحوهن سراحاً جميلا: أي اتركوهن يذهبن إلى أهليهن من غير إضرار بهن.
**معنى الآيات:**
ينادي  الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين المسلمين فيقول لهم معلماً مشرعاً لهم: {إِذَا  نَكَحْتُمُ (2)الْمُؤمنات} أي عقدتم عليهن، {ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ  (3) مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ} أي من قبل الدخول عليهن الذي يتم  بالخلوة في الفراش، {فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ  تَعْتَدُّونَهَا  } تعتدونها عليهن لا بالإقراء ولا بالشهود إذ العدة لمعرفة  ما في الرحم وغير المدخول بها معلومة أن رحمها خالية، فإن سميتم لهن مهراً  فلهن نصف المسمّى والمتعة على سبيل الاستحباب، وإن لم تسموا لهن مهراً فليس  لهن غير المتعة وهي هنا واجبة لهن بحسب يسار المطلّق وإعساره وقوله:  {وَسَرحوهن سَرَاحاً جَمِيلاً} أي خلوا سبيلهن يذهبن إلى ذويهن من  غير إضرار بهن ولا أذى تلحقونه بهن.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- جواز الطلاق قبل البناء.
2- ليس على المطلقة قبل الدخول بها عدة بل لها أن تتزوج ساعة ما تطلق.
3- المطلقة قبل البناء إن سمى (4) لها صداق فلها نصفه، وإن لم يسم لها صداق فلها المتعة واجبة يقدرها القاضي بحسب سعة المطلق وضيقه.
4- حرمة أذية المطلقة بأي أذى، ووجوب تخلية سبيلها تذهب حيث شاءت.
5- مشروعية المتعة لكل مطلقة.
__________**
1  - بمناسبة طلاق زيد لزينب أم المؤمنين رضي الله تعالى عنها وقد خطبها رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وزوجه ربه بها وله الحمد ناسب ذكر  حكم المطلقة قبل البناء وأنها لا عدة عليها، وأنه لا مهر لها ولكن لها  المتعة إن لم يكن قد سمى لها مهراً.
2 - النكاح حقيقة في الوطء ويطلق  ويراد به العقد كما في هذه الآية الكريمة ولم يرد في القرآن الكريم النكاح  إلا والمراد منه العقد، لأنه في معنى الوطء، وهذا من أدب القرآن حيث يكنى  عن الوطء بمثل المباشرة والملامسة والقربان والتغشي والإتيان.
3 - استدل  بعض العلماء بقوله تعالى {ثم طلقتموهن} لما في ثم من المهلة على أن الطلاق  لا يكون إلا بعد بالنكاح أي العقد، وأن من طلق امرأة قبل البناء عليها  طلاقه لاغ لا عبرة به، وإن عينها فإنه لا يلزمه هذا مذهب نحو من ثلاثين  صحابيا وتابعيا وإماما سمى البخاري منهم اثنين وسبعين وفي الحديث "لا طلاق  قبل النكاح" وقال الجمهور إن عينها تطلق إن لم يعينها فلا طلاق عليه.
4 -  استدل الظاهرية بهذه الآية على أن من طلق طلاقاً رجعياً ثم راجع قبل أن  تنقضي العدة ثم طلقها قبل أن يمسها أنه ليس عليها أن تتم عدتها وليس عليها  عدة أخرى قياسا على المطلقة قبل البناء والجمهور على أنها تستقبل عدة أخرى  وعليه مالك وجمهور فقهاء مكة والكوفة الكوفة والمدينة.**
*********************
**يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ  أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ  وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ  خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ  وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ  يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا  مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (50) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
آتيت أجورهن: أي أعطيت مهورهن.
مما أفاء الله عليك: أي مما يسبى كصفية وجويرية.
اللاتي هاجرن معك: أي بخلاف من لم تهاجر وبقيت في دار الكفر.
وهبت نفسها للنبي: أي وأراد النبي أن يتزوجها بغير صداق.
خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين: أي بدون صداق.
قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم: أي على المؤمنين
في أزواجهم: أي من الأحكام كأن لا يزيدوا على الأربع، وأن لا يتزوجوا إلا بولي ومهر وشهود.
وما ملكت أيمانهم: أي بشراء ونحوه وأن تكون المملوكة كتابية، وأن تستبرأ قبل الوطء.
لكيلا يكون عليك حرج: أي ضيق في النكاح.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا  النداء الكريم لرسول رب العالمين يحمل لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إجازة ربانية تخفف عنه أتعابه التي يعانيها صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لقد علم الله ما يعاني رسوله وما يعالج من أمور الدين  والدنيا فمنّ عليه بالتخفيف ورفع الحرج فقال ممتناً عليه {يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ (1) إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ  أُجُورَهُنَّ} أي مهورهن وأحللنا لك {وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا  أَفَاءَ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ} من سبايا الجهاد كصفية بنت حبيب وجويرية بنت  الحارث، {وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ (2) وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ  وَبَنَاتِ خَالاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ (3) مَعَكَ} من مكة إلى المدينة.
أما  اللاتي لم تهاجرن فلا تحلّ لك، وامرأة مؤمنة لا كافرة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي  بدون مهر وأراد النبي أن يستنكحها حال كون هذه الواهبة خالصة لك دون  المؤمنين فالمؤمن لو وهبت له امرأة نفسها بدون مهر لم تحل له بل لا بد من  المهر والولي والشهود.
وقوله تعالى {قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا  عَلَيْهِمْ} أي على المؤمنين في أزواجهم من أحكام كأن لا يزيد الرجل على  الأربع، وأن لا يتزوج إلا بولي ومهر وشهود، والمملوكة لا بد أن تكون كتابية  أو مسلمة، وأن لا يطأها قبل الاستبراء بحيضة قد علمنا كل هذا وأحللنا لك  ما أحللنا خصوصية لك دون المؤمنين وذلك تخفيفاً عليك لكيلا يكون عليك حرج  أي ضيق ومشقة وكان الله غفوراً لك ولمن تاب من المؤمنين رحيماً بك  وبالمؤمنين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  بيان إكرام الله تعالى لنبيه (4) في التخفيف عليه رحمة به فأباح له أكثر  من أربع، وقصر المؤمنين على أربع أباح له الواهبة نفسها أن يتزوجها بغير  مهر ولا ولي ولم يبح ذلك للمؤمنين فلا بد من مهر وولي وشهود.
2- تقرير أحكام النكاح للمؤمنين وأنه لم يطرأ عليها نسخ بتخفيف ولا بتشديد.
3- بيان سعة رحمة الله ومغفرته لعباده المؤمنين.
__________**
1  - هذه الآية من المتقدم في التلاوة المتأخر في النزول ونظيرها آيتي الوفاة  في البقرة على رأي الجمهور. إذ مضمون هذه الآية التوسعة على الرسول صلى  الله عيه وسلم أكراماً له لما تحمله من نكاح زينب ثم قصره في الآيات بعد  على من تحته من النساء إكراماً لهن أيضا وذلك في قوله لا يحل لك النساء من  بعد. ثم لم يقبض حتى رفع الله عنه الحظر إكراماً وإعلاءً من شأنه إذ قالت  عائشة. مات رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى أحل له النساء.
2  - واحد العم والخال وجمع العمات والخالات لأن العم والخال استعمل استعمال  أسماء الأجناس الدالة على متعدد واللفظ موحد كالإنسان واللفظ واحد وهو دال  على كل إنسان من بني آدم.
3 - المعية هنا "معك" هي الاشتراك في الهجرة  لا في الصحبة إذ أحل له من هاجرت سواء كانت في رفقته أو في رفقة أخرى. ولم  يهاجر في رفقته امرأة قط.
4 - من جملة خصائصه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أن فرض عليه أموراً لم تفرض على الأمة كقيام الليل مثلاً وأباح  له أموراً لم تبح للأمة كنكاح الواهبة بدون مهر، وحرم عليه أموراً لم تحرم  على الأمة كحرمة الصدقة ذكر هذه الخصائص القرطبي في تفسيره عند تفسير هذه  الآية.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (8)  
الحلقة (698)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 282الى صــــ 285)                     

**يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ  أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ  وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ  خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ  وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ  يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا  مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (50) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
آتيت أجورهن: أي أعطيت مهورهن.
مما أفاء الله عليك: أي مما يسبى كصفية وجويرية.
اللاتي هاجرن معك: أي بخلاف من لم تهاجر وبقيت في دار الكفر.
وهبت نفسها للنبي: أي وأراد النبي أن يتزوجها بغير صداق.
خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين: أي بدون صداق.
قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم: أي على المؤمنين
في أزواجهم: أي من الأحكام كأن لا يزيدوا على الأربع، وأن لا يتزوجوا إلا بولي ومهر وشهود.
وما ملكت أيمانهم: أي بشراء ونحوه وأن تكون المملوكة كتابية، وأن تستبرأ قبل الوطء.
لكيلا يكون عليك حرج: أي ضيق في النكاح.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذا النداء الكريم لرسول رب العالمين يحمل لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إجازة ربانية تخفف عنه أتعابه التي يعانيها صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لقد علم الله ما يعاني رسوله وما يعالج من أمور  الدين والدنيا فمنّ عليه بالتخفيف ورفع الحرج فقال ممتناً عليه {يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ (1) إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي  آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ} أي مهورهن وأحللنا لك {وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ  مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ} من سبايا الجهاد كصفية بنت حبيب وجويرية  بنت الحارث، {وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ (2) وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ  خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ (3) مَعَكَ} من مكة إلى  المدينة.
أما اللاتي لم تهاجرن فلا تحلّ لك، وامرأة مؤمنة لا كافرة إن وهبت نفسها  للنبي بدون مهر وأراد النبي أن يستنكحها حال كون هذه الواهبة خالصة لك دون  المؤمنين فالمؤمن لو وهبت له امرأة نفسها بدون مهر لم تحل له بل لا بد من  المهر والولي والشهود.
وقوله تعالى {قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ} أي على المؤمنين في  أزواجهم من أحكام كأن لا يزيد الرجل على الأربع، وأن لا يتزوج إلا بولي  ومهر وشهود، والمملوكة لا بد أن تكون كتابية أو مسلمة، وأن لا يطأها قبل  الاستبراء بحيضة قد علمنا كل هذا وأحللنا لك ما أحللنا خصوصية لك دون  المؤمنين وذلك تخفيفاً عليك لكيلا يكون عليك حرج أي ضيق ومشقة وكان الله  غفوراً لك ولمن تاب من المؤمنين رحيماً بك وبالمؤمنين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لنبيه (4) في التخفيف عليه رحمة به فأباح له أكثر  من أربع، وقصر المؤمنين على أربع أباح له الواهبة نفسها أن يتزوجها بغير  مهر ولا ولي ولم يبح ذلك للمؤمنين فلا بد من مهر وولي وشهود.
2- تقرير أحكام النكاح للمؤمنين وأنه لم يطرأ عليها نسخ بتخفيف ولا بتشديد.
3- بيان سعة رحمة الله ومغفرته لعباده المؤمنين.
__________**
1 - هذه الآية من المتقدم في التلاوة المتأخر في النزول ونظيرها آيتي  الوفاة في البقرة على رأي الجمهور. إذ مضمون هذه الآية التوسعة على الرسول  صلى الله عيه وسلم أكراماً له لما تحمله من نكاح زينب ثم قصره في الآيات  بعد على من تحته من النساء إكراماً لهن أيضا وذلك في قوله لا يحل لك النساء  من بعد. ثم لم يقبض حتى رفع الله عنه الحظر إكراماً وإعلاءً من شأنه إذ  قالت عائشة. مات رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى أحل له  النساء.
2 - واحد العم والخال وجمع العمات والخالات لأن العم والخال استعمل استعمال  أسماء الأجناس الدالة على متعدد واللفظ موحد كالإنسان واللفظ واحد وهو دال  على كل إنسان من بني آدم.
3 - المعية هنا "معك" هي الاشتراك في الهجرة لا في الصحبة إذ أحل له من  هاجرت سواء كانت في رفقته أو في رفقة أخرى. ولم يهاجر في رفقته امرأة قط.
4 - من جملة خصائصه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن فرض عليه أموراً لم  تفرض على الأمة كقيام الليل مثلاً وأباح له أموراً لم تبح للأمة كنكاح  الواهبة بدون مهر، وحرم عليه أموراً لم تحرم على الأمة كحرمة الصدقة ذكر  هذه الخصائص القرطبي في تفسيره عند تفسير هذه الآية.**
*****************************
**تُرْجِي  مَنْ تَشَاءُ مِنْهُنَّ وَتُؤْوِي إِلَيْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَمَنِ  ابْتَغَيْتَ مِمَّنْ عَزَلْتَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكَ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ  تَقَرَّ أَعْيُنُهُنَّ وَلَا يَحْزَنَّ وَيَرْضَيْنَ بِمَا آتَيْتَهُنَّ  كُلُّهُنَّ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلِيمًا حَلِيمًا (51) لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ وَلَا  أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُنَّ  إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  رَقِيبًا (52)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ترجي من تشاء منهن: أي تؤخر من نسائك.
وتؤوي إليك من تشاء: أي وتضم إليك من نسائك من تشاء فتأتيها.
ومن ابتغيت: أي طلبت.
ممن عزلت: أي من القسمة.
فلا جناح عليك: أي لا حرج عليك في طلبها وضمها إليك خيّره ربه في ذلك بعد أن كان القسم واجباً عليه.
ذلك أدنى أن تقر أعينهن: أي ذلك التخيير لك في إيواء من تشاء وترك من تشاء أقرب إلى أن تقر أعينهن ولا يحزن.
ويرضين بما آتيتهن: أي مما أنت مخير فيه من القسم وتركه، والعزل والإيواء.
والله يعلم ما في قلوبكم: أي من حب النساء - أيها الفحول - والميل إلى بعض  دون بعض وإنما خير الله تعالى رسوله تيسيراً عليه لعظم مهامه.
وكان الله عليماً حليماً: أي عليماً بضعف خلقه حليماًً عليهم لا يعاجل بالعقوبة ويقبل التوبة.
لا يحل لك النساء من بعد: أي لا يجوز لك أن تتزوج بعد هؤلاء التسعة اللاتي اخترنك إكراماً لهن وتخفيفاً عنك.
ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج: أي بأن تطلق منهن وتتزوج أخرى بدل المطلقة لا. لا.
ولو أعجبك حسنهن: ما ينبغي أن تطلق من هؤلاء التسع وتتزوج من أعجبك حسنها.
إلا ما ملكت يمينك: أي فالأمر في ذلك واسع فلا حرج عليك في التسري  بالمملوكة، وقد تسرى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بمارية المهداة إليه  من قبل ملك مصر وولدت له إبراهيم ومات في سن الرضاعة عليه السلام.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في شأن التيسير على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والتخفيف فقد تقدم أنه أحل له النساء يتزوج من شاء مما ذكر له  وخصه بالواهبة نفسها يتزوجها بدون مهر ولا ولي وفي هذه الآية الكريمة (51)  {تُرْجِي (1) مَنْ تَشَاءُ مِنْهُنَّ} الآية وسع الله تعالى عليه بأن أذن  له في أن يعتزل وطء من يشاء، وأن يرجئ من يشاء، وأن يؤوي إليه ويضم من يشاء  وأن يطلب من اعتزلها إن شاء فلا حرج عليه في كل ذلك، ومع هذا فكان يقسم  بين نسائه، ويقول اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك فلا تلمني فيما تملك ولا أملك  اللهم إلا ما كان من سودة رضي الله عنها فإنها وهبت ليلتها لعائشة رضي الله  عنها. هذا ما دلت عليه قوله تعالى: {تُرْجِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ مِنْهُنَّ  وَتُؤْوِي إِلَيْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَمَنِ ابْتَغَيْتَ مِمَّنْ عَزَلْتَ فَلا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكَ (2) } وقوله ذلك أدنى أي ذلك التخيير لك في شأن نسائك  أقرب أن تقر أعينهن أي يفرحن بك، ولا يحزن عليك، ويرضين بما تتفضل به عليهن  من إيواء ومباشرة.
وقوله تعالى {وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ} أي أيها الناس من  الرغبة في المخالطة، وميل الرجل إلى بعض نسائه دون بعض، وإنما خير الله  رسوله هذا التخيير تيسيراً عليه وتخفيفاً لما له من مهام لا يطمع فيها  عظماء الرجال ولو كان في القوة والتحمل كالجبال أو الجمال.
وقوله تعالى {وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلِيماً} أي بخلقه وحاجاتهم. حليماً عليهم لا يعاجل العقوبة ويقبل ممن تاب التوبة.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (52) {لا يَحِلُّ لَكَ (3) النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ}  أي لا يحل لك يا رسولنا النساء بعد هؤلاء التسع اللائي خيرتهن فاخترن الله  واخترنك وأنت رسوله واخترن الدار الآخرة فاعترافاً بمقامهن قصرك الله عليهن  بعد الآن فلا تطلب امرأة أخرى ببدل أو بغير بدل، ومعنى ببدل: أن يطلق منهن  واحدة أو أكثر ويتزوج بدلها. وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وَلا أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ  بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُنَّ} وقوله {إِلَّا مَا  مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ} أي فلا بأس بأن تتسرى بالجارية تملكها وقد تسرى بمارية  القبطية التي أهداها له المقوقس ملك مصر مع بغلة بيضاء تسمى الدُّلدُل وهي  أول بغلة تدخل الحجاز، وقد أنجبت مارية إبراهيم ولد رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتوفي في أيام إرضاعه عليه وعلى والده ألف ألف  سلام.
وقوله تعالى: {وَكَانَ اللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رَقِيباً} أي حفيظاً  عليماً فخافوه وراقبوه ولا تطلبوا رضا غيره برضاه فإنه إلهكم الذي لا إله  لكم سواه به حياتكم وإليه مرجعكم بعد مماتكم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لرسوله بالتيسير والتسهيل عليه لكثرة مهامه.
2- ما خير الله فيه رسوله لا يصح لأحد من المسلمين اللهم إلا أن يقول الرجل  للمرأة كبيرة السن أو المريضة أي فلانة إني أريد أن أتزوج أحصّن نفسي وأنت  كما تعلمين عاجزة فإن شئت طلقتك، وإن شئت تنازلت عن ليلتك فإن اختارت  البقاء مع التنازل عن حقها في الفراش فلا بأس بذلك.
3- في تدبير الله لرسوله وزوجاته من الفوائد والمصالح ما لا يقادر قدره.
4- تقرير مبدأ (ما ترك أحد شيئا لله إلا عوضه الله خيراً منه) تجلّى هذا في  اختيار نساء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لله ورسوله والدار  الآخرة.
5- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى وعدم التفكير في الخروج عن طاعته بحال من الأحوال.
**[تنبيه هام]**
إذْنُ الله تعالى لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالزواج بأكثر من  أربع كان لحكم عالية، وكيف والمشرع هو الله العليم الحكيم من تلك الحكم  العالية ما يلي:
(1) اقتضاء التشريع الخاص بالنساء ومنه ما لا يطلع عليه إلا الزوجان تعدُّد الزوجات ليروين الأحكام الخاصة
بالنساء، ولصحة الرواية وقبولها في الأمة تعدد الطرق وكثرة الروايات.
(2) تطلُّب الدعوة الإسلامية في أيامها الأولى مناصرين لها أقوياء ولا أفضل من أصهار الرجل الداعي فإنهم بحكم
العرف يقفون إلى جنب صهرهم محقاً أو مبطلاً كان.
(3) أن المؤمنين لا أحب إليهم من مصاهرة نبي الله ليظفروا بالدخول عليه في بيته والخلوة به وما أعزها. فأي
المؤمنين من لا يرغب أن تكون أمه أو أخته أو بنته أماً لكل المؤمنين إني  والله لا أحب إليّ من أن أكون أنا وزوجتي وسائر أولادي خدماً في بيت رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. فلذا وسع الله على رسوله ليتسع على  الأقل للأرامل وربات الشرف حتى لا يدنس شرفهن.
(4) قد يحتاج رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى مكافأة بعض من  أحسن إليه ولم يجد ما يكافئه به ويراه راغباً في مصاهرته فيجيبه لذلك ومن  هذا زواجه بكل من عائشة بنت الصديق وحفصة بنت الفاروق رضي الله عنهم  أجمعين.
(5) قد زوجه ربه بزينب وهو كاره لذلك يتهرب منه خشية قالة الناس وما كانوا يعدونه منكراً وهو التزوج
بامرأة الدعي المتبنى بعد طلاقها أو موت زوجها هذه بعض الحكم التي اقتضت  الإذن لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في التزوج أكثر من أربع  مع عامل آخر مهم وهو قدرة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على  العدل والكفاية الأمر الذي لن يكون لغيره أبدا.
__________**
1 - ترجي بدون همزة وترجئ مهموز لغتان فصيحتان من أرجى وأرجأ الأمر إذا  أخره والآية تحمل التوسعة والتخفيف عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فأسقط عنه واجب القسم بين أزواجه ومع هذا فكان يقسم. لأن الآية تفيد  التخيير والإذن لا غير.
2 - الجناح الميل يقال جنحت السفينة إذا مالت إلى الأرض أي لا ميل عليك  بلوم أو توبيخ أو عتاب. في الآية وجوب القسمة بين الزوجات والعدل بينهن  فيعطي لكل زوجة يوماً وليلة فيقيم عندها في يومها ولو كانت مريضة أو نفساء  أو حائضا وإن مرض هو فكذلك إلا أن يأذن له بالتمريض عند إحداهن كما استأذن  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأن يمرض في بيت عائشة رضي الله  عنها فأذن له في ذلك.
3 - اختلف في أحكام هذه الآية ونسخها بالكتاب أو السنة والراجح أنها منسوخة  بآية ترجي من تشاء منهن وتؤوي إليك من تشاء ورجح بعضهم نسخها بالسنة إذ  قالت عائشة: ما مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه حتى أحل له النساء.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (9)  
الحلقة (699)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 286الى صــــ 292)                      

**يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ  يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ وَلَكِنْ إِذَا  دُعِيتُمْ فَادْخُلُوا فَإِذَا طَعِمْتُمْ فَانْتَشِرُوا وَلَا  مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ يُؤْذِي النَّبِيَّ  فَيَسْتَحْيِي مِنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَسْتَحْيِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَإِذَا  سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ  أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْذُوا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَنْ تَنْكِحُوا أَزْوَاجَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَبَدًا  إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمًا (53) إِنْ تُبْدُوا شَيْئًا  أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا (54) لَا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِنَّ فِي آبَائِهِنَّ وَلَا أَبْنَائِهِنَّ وَلَا  إِخْوَانِهِنَّ وَلَا أَبْنَاءِ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ وَلَا أَبْنَاءِ  أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ وَلَا نِسَائِهِنَّ وَلَا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ  وَاتَّقِينَ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا (55) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا أيها الذين آمنوا: أي من صدقوا بالله ووعده ووعيده وبالرسول وما جاء به.
إلا أن يؤذن لكم: أي في الدخول بأن يدعوكم إلى طعام.
غير ناظرين إناه: أي غير منتظرين وقت نضجه أي فلا تدخلوا قبل وقت إحضار  الطعام وتقدم المدعوين إليه بأن يستغل أحدكم الإذن بالدعوة إلى الطعام  فيأتي قبل الوقت ويجلس في البيت فيضايق رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وأهله.
فإذا طعمتم فانتشروا: أي إذا أكلتم الطعام وفرغتم فانتشروا عائدين إلى بيوتكم أو أعمالكم ولا يبق منكم أحد.
ولا مستأنسين لحديث: أي ولا تمكثوا مستأنسين لحديث بعضكم بعضاً.
إن ذلكم كان يؤذي النبي: أي ذلكم المكث في بيوت النبي كان يؤذي النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
فيستحيي منكم: أي أن يخرجكم.
والله لا يستحيي من الحق: أن يقوله ويأمر به ولذا أمركم أن تخرجوا.
من وراء حجاب: أي ستر كباب ورداء ونحوه.
أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن: أي من الخواطر الفاسدة.
إن ذلك كان عند الله عظيماً: أي إن أذاكم لرسول الله كان عند الله ذنباً عظيماً.
إن تبدوا شيئا أو تخفوه: أي إن تظهروا رغبة في نكاح أزواج الرسول بعد وفاته أو تخفوه في نفوسكم فسيجزيكم الله به شر الجزاء.
لا جناح عليهن في آبائهن الخ: أي لا حرج على نساء الرسول في أن يظهرن لمحارمهن المذكورين في الآية.
ولا نسائهن: أي المؤمنات أما الكافرات فلا.
ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن: أي من الإماء والعبيد في أن يرونهن ويكلمونهن من دون حجاب.
واتقين الله: أي يا نساء النبي فيما أمرتن به من الحجاب وغيره.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما بين تعالى لرسوله ما ينبغي له مراعاته من شأن أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين  بين تعالى بهذه الآية (54) ما يجب على المؤمنين مراعاته أيضاً نحو أزواج  النبي أمهاتهم فقال: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} حقاً وصدقاً {لا  تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ} بالدخول إلى  طعام تطعمونه غير (1) ناظرين إناه أي وقته، وذلك أن هذه الآية والمعروفة  بآية الحجاب نزلت في شأن نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لما أكلوا طعام الوليمة التي أقامها رسول الله لما زوجه الله  بزينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها، وكان الحجاب ما فرض بعد على النساء مكثوا بعد  انصراف الناس يتحدثون فقام رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وخرج أمامهم لعلهم يخرجون فما خرجوا وتردد رسول الله على البيت فيدخل ويخرج  رجاء أن يخرجوا معه فلم يخرجوا واستحى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن  يقول لهم هيا فاخرجوا. فانزل الله تعالى هذه الآية فقوله تعالى غير ناظرين  إناه (2) يعني ذلك النفر ومن يريد أن يفعل فعلهم فإذا وجه إليه أخوه  استدعاء لحضور وليمة بعد الظهر مثلا أتى المنزل من قبل الظهر يضايق أهل  المنزل فهذا معنى غير ناظرين إناه أي وقته لأن الإنى هو الوقت.
وقوله ولكن إذا دعيتم فادخلوا أي فلا تدخلوا بدون دعوة أو إذن فإذا طعمتم  أي فرغتم من الأكل فانصرفوا منتشرين في الأرض فهذا إلى بيته وهذا إلى بيت  ربه وهذا إلى عمله. وقوله: {وَلا مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ} أي لا تمكثوا  بعد الطعام يحدث بعضكم بعضاً مستأنسين بالحديث. حرم تعالى هذا عليكم أيها  المؤمنون لأنه يؤذي رسوله. وإن كان الرسول لكمال أخلاقه لا يأمركم بالخروج  حياءً منكم فالله لا يستحي من الحق فلذا أمركم بالخروج بعد الطعام مراعاة  لمقام رسوله محمد الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله تعالى:  {وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ (3) مَتَاعاًً} أي طلبتم شيئاً من الأمتعة التي  توجد في البيت كإناء ونحوه فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب أي باب وستر نحوهما لا  مواجهة لحرمة النظر إليهن. وقوله {ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ} أنتم  أيها الرجال وقلوبهن أيتها الأمهات أطهر أي من خواطر السوء الفاسدة التي لا  يخلو منها قلب الإنسان إذا خاطب فحلٌ أنثى أو خاطبت امرأة فحلاً من  الرجال.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ} أي ما ينبغي ولا يصح أن تؤذوا رسول الله  أي أذى ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أي ولا أن تتزوجوا بعد وفاته نساءه  فإنهن محرمات على الرجال تحريم الأمهات تحريماً مؤبداً لا يحل بحال، وقوله  تعالى: {إِنَّ (4) ذَلِكُمْ} أي المذكور من المن أذى رسول الله والزواج من  بعده بنسائه كان عند الله أي في حكمه وقضائه وشرعه ذنباً عظيماً لا يقادر  قدره ولا يعرف مدى جزائه وعقوبته إلا الله.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (53) وقوله تعالى {إِنْ تُبْدُوا شَيْئاً} أي  تظهروه {أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ} أي تستروه يريد من الرغبة في الزواج من نساء  الرسول بعد موته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإن الله كان بكل شيء  عليماً وسيجزيكم بتلك الرغبة التي أظهرتموها أو أخفيتموها في نفوسكم شرّ  الجزاء وأسوه. فاتقوا الله وعظموا ما عظم من حرمات رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (54) .
وقوله تعالى في الآية (55) لا جناح عليهن (5) أي لا تضييق ولا حرج ولا إثم  على نساء المؤمنات من أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وغيرهن  من نساء المؤمنين في أن يظهرن وجوههن ويكلمن بدون حجاب أي وجها لوجه آباءهن  الأب والجد وإن علا، وأبناءهن الابن وابن الابن وإن نزل وابن البنت كذلك  وإن نزل. وإخوانهن وأبناء إخوانهن وإن نزلوا وأبناء أخواتهن وإن نزلوا،  ومماليكهن من إماء وعبيد.
وقوله تعالى {وَاتَّقِينَ (6) اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  شَهِيداً} أمر من الله لنساء النبي ونساء المؤمنين بتقوى الله فيما نهاهن  عنه وحرمه عليهن من إبداء الوجه للأجانب غير المحارم المذكورين في الآية  وتذكيرهم بشهود الله تعالى لكل شيء وإطلاعه على كل شيء ليكون ذلك مساعداً  على التقوى.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان ما ينبغي للمؤمنين أن يلتزموه من الآداب في الاستئذان والدخول على البيوت لحاجة الطعام ونحوه.
2- بيان كمال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في خلقه في أنه ليستحي أن يقول لضيفه أخرج من البيت فقد انتهى الطعام.
3- وصف الله تعالى نفسه بأنه لا يستحي من الحق أن يقوله ويأمره به عباده.
4- مشروعية مخاطبة الأجنبية من وراء حجاب ستر ونحوه.
5- حرمة أذية رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأنها جريمة كبرى لا تعادل بأخرى.
6- بيان أن الإنسان لا يخلو من خواطر السوء إذا كلم المرأة ونظر إليها.
7- حرمة نكاح أزواج الرسول بعد موته وحرمة الخاطر يخطر بذلك.
8- بيان المحارم الذين للمسلمة أن تكشف وجهها أمامهم وتخاطبهم بدون حجاب.
9- الأمر بالتقوى ووعيد الله لمن لا يتقيه في محارمه.
__________**
1 - غير ناظرين إناه غير منصوب على الحال والآية تضمنت الأدب في حال الجلوس والطعام كما تضمنت مشروعية الحجاب.
2 - أي غير منتظرين وقت نضجه، وإناه مقصور، وفيه لغات إني بكسر الهمزة وأني بفتح الهمزة والنون وأنا بفتح الهمزة والمد قال الحطيئة:
وأخرت العشاء إلى سهيل
أو الشعرى فطال بي الإناء
والفعل أنى يأنى أنى إذ حان وأدرك وفرغ.
3 - روى أبو داود عن أنس بن مالك قال عمر: وافقت ربي في أربع الحديث وفيه  قلت يا رسول الله لو ضرب الحجاب على نسائك يدخل عليهن البر والفاجر فأنزل  الله عز وجل وإذا سألتموهن الآية.
4 - روي أن رجلا من المنافقين لما تزوج رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أم سلمة وحفصة بعد خنيس بن حذافة قال: فما بال محمد يتزوج نساءنا  والله لو قد مات لأجلنا السهام على نسائه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية،  فحرم الله نكاح أزواجه من بعده وجعل لهن حكم الأمهات وقال صلى الله عليه  زوجاتي في الدنيا هن زوجاتي في الآخرة وهذه علة من علل التحريم أيضاً.
5 - روي أنه لما نزلت آية الحجاب تساءل الآباء والأقارب: هل نحن أيضاً لا  نكلمهن إلا من وراء حجاب؟ فنزلت هذه الآية لا جناح عليهن في آبائهن الخ.
6 - لما ذكر تعالى الرخصة للمحارم أمر النساء بتقواه تعالى فأمرهن بذلك حتى  لا يتجاوزن من أذن لهن بالنظر إليهم في المحارم إلى غيرهم وذلك لقلة تحفظ  النساء وكثرة استرسالهن.**
******************************  *
**إِنَّ  اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا (56) إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا (57)  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا  اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا (58)  يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى  أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (59) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
يصلون على النبي: صلاة الله على النبي هي ثناؤه ورضوانه عليه، وصلاة  الملائكة دعاء واستغفار له، وصلاة العباد عليه تشريف وتعظيم لشأنه.
صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً: أي قولوا: اللهم صل محمد وسلم تسليماً.
يؤذون الله ورسوله: أي بسب أو شتم أو طعن أو نقد.
يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا: أي يرمونهم بأمور يوجهونها تهماً باطلة لم يكتسبوا منها شيئا.
فقد احتملوا بهتاناً وإثماً مبيناً: أي تحملوا كذباً وذنباً بيناً ظاهراً.
يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن: أي يرخين على وجوههن الجلباب حتى لا يبدو من المرأة إلا عين واحدة تنظر بها الطريق إذا خرجت لحاجة.
ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن: أي ذلك الإدناء من طرف الجلباب على الوجه أقرب.
فلا يؤذين: أي يعرفن أنهن حرائر فلا يتعرض لهن المنافقون بالأذى.
وكان الله غفوراً رحيما: أي غفورا لمن تاب من ذنبه رحيماً به بقبول توبته وعدم تعذيبه بذنب تاب منه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى في الآيات السابقة ما يجب على المؤمنين من تعظيم نبيّهم  واحترامه حياً وميتاً أعلن في هذه الآية (56) عن شرف نبيّه الذي لا يدانيه  شرف وعن رفعته التي لا تدانيها رفعة فأخبر أنه هو سبحانه وتعالى يصلي عليه  وأن ملائكته كذلك يصلون (1) عليه وأمر المؤمنين كافة أن يصلوا عليه فقال:  {إِنَّ اللهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً} فكان واجباً  على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يصلي على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولو  مرة في العمر يقول:اللهم صل على محمد وسلم تسليماً. وقد بينت السنة  أنواعاً من صيغ الصلاة والسلام على الرسول أعظمها أجراً الصلاة الإبراهيمية  (2) وهي واجبة في التشهد الأخير من كل صلاة (3) فريضة أو نافلة، وتستحب  استحباباً مؤكداً عند ذكره (4) صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفي مواطن  أخرى. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (56) أما الآية الثانية (57) فقد أخبر  تعالى عباده أن الذين يؤذون الله بالكذب (5) عليه أو انتقاصه بوصفه بالعجز  أو نسبة الولد إليه أو الشريك وما إلى ذلك من تصوير الحيوان إذ الخلق اختص  به الله فلا خالق إلا هو فلا تجوز محاكاته في الخلق، ويؤذون (6) رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بسب أو شتم أو انتقاص أو تعرض له أو لآل  بيته أو أمته أو سنته أو دينه هؤلاء لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة أي طردهم  من رحمته، وأعد لهم أي هيأ وأحضر لهم عذاباً مهيناً لهم يذوقونه بعد موتهم  ويوم يبعثهم يوم القيامة. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الثالثة (58) أما الآية  الرابعة (59) فإنه لما كان المؤمنات يخرجن بالليل لقضاء الحاجة البشرية إذ  لم يكن لهم مراحيض في البيوت وكان بعض سفهاء المنافقين يتعرضون لهن بالغمز  والكلمة السفيهة وهم يقصدون على عادتهم الإماء لا الحرائر فتأذى بذلك  المؤمنات وشكون إلى أزواجهن ما يلقين من تعرض بعض المنافقين لهن فأنزل الله  تعالى هذه الآية {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ  (7) وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلابِيبِهِنَّ}  والجلباب هو الملاءة أو العباءة تكون فوق الدرع السابغ الطويل، أي  مُرْهُنَّ بأن يدنين طرف الملاءة على الوجه حتى لا يبقى إلا عين واحدة ترى  بها الطريق، وبذلك يعرفن أنه حرائر عفيفات فلا يؤذيهن بالتعرض لهن أولئك  المنافقون السفهاء عليهم لعائن الله. وقوله تعالى {وَكَانَ اللهُ غَفُوراً  رَحِيماً} أخبر عباده أنه تعالى كان وما زال غفوراً لمن تاب من عباده  رحيماً به فلا يعذبه بعد توبته.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان شرف الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ووجوب الصلاة والسلام عليه في التشهد الأخير في الصلاة.
2- بيان ما يتعرض له من يؤذي الله ورسوله من غضب وعذاب.
3- بيان مقدار ما يتحمله من يؤذي المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالقول فينسب إليهم ما  لم يقولوا أو لم يفعلوا ويؤذيهم بالفعل بضرب جسم أو أخذ مال أو انتهاك  عرض.
4- وجوب تغطية المؤمنة وجهها إذا خرجت لحاجتها إلا ما كان من عين ترى بها  الطريق، واليوم بوجود الأقمشة الرقيقة لا حاجة إلى إبداء العين إذ تسبل  قماشاً على وجهها فيستر وجهها وترى معه الطريق واضحاً والحمد لله.
__________**
1 - اختلف في الضمير في يصلون على من يعود والصحيح أنه عائد على الله تعالى  والملائكة معاً ولا حرج لأنه قول الله تعالى ولله أن يرفع من يشاء من  عباده لجمع ضمير الملائكة مع ضميره، وليس هذا من باب ومن يعصهما الذي أنكره  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ ذاك من قول الخطيب وهذا قول  الله تعالى وليس من حقنا أن نعترض على الله تعالى وروي أن ابن عباس قرأ  الملائكة بالرفع أي يصلون وعليه فانفصل الضمير وأصبح خاصاً بالله تعالى وهو  وجه وما تقدم أولى لقراءة الكافة بالنصب.
2 - صيغة الصلاة الإبراهيمية هي: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت  على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد  كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.
3 - غير ضار أن يقول المالكية الصلاة سنة مؤكدة في التشهد الأخير إذ السنة  المؤكدة عند المالكية هي الواجب عند الشافعي وأحمد وإذاً فلا فرق.
4 - من هذه المواطن بدء الدعاء وختمه وافتتاح الخطبة بعد حمد الله والثناء  عليه ويوم الجمعة وليلتها ورد في فضل الصلاة على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أحاديث منها، حديث مسلم: "من صلى عليّ مرة صلى الله بها  عشراً" وروى النسائي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خرج عليهم  يوماً والبشر يرى في وجهه فقالوا إنا لنرى البشر في وجهك فقال: أتاني الملك  فقال: "يا محمد إن ربك يقول أما يرضيك أنه لا يصلي عليك أحد إلا صليت عليه  عشراً".
5 - روى البخاري في صحيحه قال قال الله تعالى: "كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له  ذلك وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك". وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة "يقول الله تبارك  وتعالى يؤذيني ابن آدم يقول يا خيبة الدهر فلا يقولن أحدكم يا خيبة الدهر  فإني أنا الدهر أقلب ليله ونهاره فإن شئت قبضتهما".
6 - من أفظع أنواع الأذى الذي تعرض له رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أنه كان يوماً يصلى حول الكعبة فجاء عقبة بن أبي معيط بسلي جزور  ووضعه على ظهره بين كتفيه الشريفتين فجاءت فاطمة وهي جويرية صغيرة فألقته  بعيداً عن ظهر أبيها ونالت من المشركين وانصرفت فرضي الله عنها وأرضاها.
7 - تقدم ذكر أزواجه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأما بناته ففاطمة الزهراء وزينب ورقية وأم كلثوم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (10)  
الحلقة (700)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 292الى صــــ 296)                        


**لَئِنْ  لَمْ يَنْتَهِ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  وَالْمُرْجِفُون  َ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لَنُغْرِيَنَّكَ بِهِمْ ثُمَّ لا  يُجَاوِرُونَكَ فِيهَا إِلَّا قَلِيلاً (60) مَلْعُونِينَ أَيْنَمَا  ثُقِفُوا أُخِذُوا وَقُتِّلُوا تَقْتِيلاً (61) سُنَّةَ اللهِ فِي  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللهِ تَبْدِيلاً  (62)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لئن لم ينته المنافقون: أي عن نفاقهم وهو إظهار الإيمان وإخفاء الكفر.
والذين في قلوبهم مرض: أي مرض حب الفجور وشهوة الزنا.
والمرجفون في المدينة: أي الذين يأتون بالأخبار الكاذبة لتحريك النفوس  وزعزعتها كقولهم العدو على مقربة من المدينة أو السرية الفلانية قتل  أفرادها وما إلى ذلك.
لنغرينك بهم: أي لنسلطنك عليهم ولنحرشنك بهم.
ثم لا يجاورونك فيها إلا قليلا: أي في المدينة إلا قليلاً من الأيام ثم يخرجوا منها أو يهلكوا.
ملعونين: أي مبعدين عن الرحمة.
أينما ثقفوا أخذوا: أينما أخذوا أسروا وقتلوا تقتيلاً.
سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل: أي سن الله هذه السنة في الأمم الماضية أينما ثقف المنافقون والمرجفون أخذوا وقتلوا تقتيلاً.
ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلاً: أي منه تعالى إذ هي ليست أحكاماً يطرأ عليها التبديل والتغيير بل هي سر التشريع وحكمته.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد تقدم أن بعض النسوة اشتكين ما يلقينه من تعرض المنافقين لهن عند خروجهن  ليلاً لقضاء الحاجة، وأن الله تعالى أمر نساء المؤمنين أن يدنين عليهن من  جلابيبهن وعلة ذلك أن يعرفن أنهن حرائر فلا يتعرض لهن المنافقون وكان ذلك  إجراءً وقائياً لا بد منه، ثم أقسم الجبار بقوله {لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ (1) } أي وعزتي وجلالي لئن لم ينته هؤلاء المنافقون من  نفاقهم وأعمالهم الاستفزازية والذين في قلوبهم مرض الشهوة وحب الفجور  والمرجفون الذين يكذبون الأكاذيب المرجفة أي المحركة للنفوس كقولهم: العدو  زاحف على المدينة والسرية الفلانية انهزمت أو قتل أكثر أفرادها لئن لم ينته  هؤلاء لنغرينك (2) بهم أي لنحرشنّك بهم ثم لنسلطنَّك عليهم. ثم لا  يجاورونك فيها أي في المدينة إلا قليلاً، ثم يخرجوا منها أو يهلكوا ملعونين  أي يخرجون ملعونين أي مطرودين من الرحمة الإلهية التي تصيب سكان المدينة  النبوية، وحينئذ أينما ثقفوا أي وجدوا وتمكن منهم أخذوا أي أسرى وقتلوا  تقتيلاً حتى لا يبقى منهم أحد.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (60) {لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ  ..} والثانية (61) {مَلْعُونِينَ ... } الخ. أما الآية  الثالثة (62) {سُنَّةَ اللهِ (3) فِي الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلُ} أي  لقد سن الله تعالى هذا سنةً في المنافقين من أنهم إذا لم ينتهوا يلعنون ثم  يسلط عليهم من يأخذهم ويقتلهم تقتيلاً، وقوله: {وَلَنْ (4) تَجِدَ  لِسُنَّةِ اللهِ تَبْدِيلاً} يخبر تعالى أن ما كان من قبل السنن كالطعام  يشبع والماء يروي والنار تحرق والحديد يقطع لا يبدله تعالى بل يبقى كذلك  لأنه مبني على أساس الحكم التشريعية.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التنديد بالمنافقين وتهديدهم بإمضاء سنة الله تعالى فيهم إذا لم يتوبوا.
2- مشروعية إبعاد أهل الفساد من المدن الإسلامية أو يتوبوا بترك الفساد والإفساد، وخاصة المدينة النبوية الشريفة.
3- بيان ما كان من الأشياء من قبل السنن لا يتبدل بتبدل الأحوال والظروف بل يبقى كما هو لا يبدله الله تعالى ولا يغيره.
__________**
1 - يرى الكثيرون أن الصفات الثلاث لجنس واحد وهم المنافقون قد اجتمعت فيهم  هذه الصفات الثلاث والواو مقحمة وليست للعطف وشاهده قول الشاعر:
إلى الملك القرم وابن الهمام
وليث الكتيبة في المزدحم
فهو رجل واحد بثلاث صفات.
2 - لنغرينك اللام للقسم أي وعزتنا وجلالنا لنغرينك.
3 - سنة منصوب على المصدر أي سن الله تعالى ذلك سنة ثم أضيف المصدر إلى فاعله.
4 - الجملة تذييلية المراد بها تأكيد العذاب الحائق بالمنافقين وأتباعهم إن  لم ينتهوا أو لم يتوبوا والمعنى لن تجد لسنن الله مع الذين خلوا من قبل  ولا مع الحاضرين ولا مع الآتين تبديلاً.**
*****************************
**يَسْأَلُكَ  النَّاسُ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللهِ وَمَا  يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيباً (63) إِنَّ اللهَ لَعَنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ سَعِيراً (64) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً  لا يَجِدُونَ وَلِيّاً وَلا نَصِيراً (65) يَوْمَ تُقَلَّبُ وُجُوهُهُمْ  فِي النَّارِ يَقُولُونَ يَا لَيْتَنَا أَطَعْنَا اللهَ وَأَطَعْنَا  الرَّسُولا (66) وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّا أَطَعْنَا سَادَتَنَا  وَكُبَرَاءَنَا فَأَضَلُّونَا السَّبِيلا (67) رَبَّنَا آتِهِمْ ضِعْفَيْنِ  مِنَ الْعَذَابِ وَالْعَنْهُمْ لَعْناً كَبِيراً (68)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يسألك الناس عن الساعة: أي يهود المدينة كما سأله أهل مكة فاليهود سألوه امتحاناً والمشركون سألوه تكذيباً بها واستعجالاً لها.
قل إنما علمها عند الله: أي أجب السائلين قائلا إنما علمها عند ربي خاصة فلم يعلمها غيره.
وما يدريك: أي لا أحد يدريك أيها الرسول أي يخبرك بها إذ علمها لله وحده.
لعل الساعة تكون قريبا: أي وما يشعرك أن الساعة قد تكون قريبة القيام.
وأعد لهم سعيرا: أي ناراً متسعرة.
خالدين فيها: أي مقدراً خلودهم فيها إذ الخلود يكون بعد دخولهم فيها.
تقلب وجوههم في النار: أي تصرف من جهة إلى جهة كاللحم عند شيّه يقلب في النار.
يا ليتنا أطعنا الله: أي يتمنون بأقوالهم لو أنهم أطاعوا الله وأطاعوا الرسول.
وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا: هذا قول الأتباع يشكون إلى الله سادتهم ورؤساءهم.
فأضلونا السبيلا: أي طريق الهدى الموصل إلى رضا الله عز وجل بطاعته.
آتهم ضعفين من العذاب: أي اجعل عذابهم ضعفي عذابنا لأنهم أضلونا.
والعنهم لعنا كبيراً: أي أخزهم خزياً متعدد المرات في عذاب جهنم.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {يَسْأَلُكَ النَّاسُ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ (1) } أي ميقات مجيئها  السائلون مشركون وأهل الكتاب فالمشركون يسألون عنها استبعاداً لها فسؤالهم  سؤال استهزاء واليهود يسألون امتحانا للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، فأمره تعالى أن يجيب السائلين بجواب واحد ألا وهو إنما علمها  عند الله، أي انحصر علمها في الله تعالى إذ أخفى الله تعالى أمرها عن  الملائكة والمقربين منهم والأنبياء والمرسلين منهم كذلك فضلا عن غيرهم فلا  يعلم وقت مجيئها إلا هو سبحان وتعالى. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ} أي  لا أحد يعلمك بها أيها الرسول، وقوله {لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ  قَرِيباً} أي وما يشعرك يا رسولنا لعل الساعة تكون قريبة القيام وهي كذلك  قال تعالى {اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ} وقال {اقْتَرَبَتِ  السَّاعَةُ} فأعلم بالقرب ولم يعلم بالوقت لحكم عالية منها استمرار الحياة  كما (2) هي حتى آخر ساعة.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللهَ لَعَنَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ  سَعِيراً} المكذبين بالساعة المنكرين لرسالتك الجاحدين بنبوتك لعنهم فطردهم  من رحمته وأعد لهم ناراً مستعرة في جهنم خالدين فيها إذا دخلوها لم يخرجوا  منها أبدا {لا يَجِدُونَ وَلِيّاً} أي يتولاهم فيدفع عنهم {وَلا نَصِيراً}  أي ينصرهم ويخلصهم من محنتهم في جهنم. وقوله {يَوْمَ تُقَلَّبُ  وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ} (3) تصرف من جهة إلى جهة كما يقلب اللحم عند شيه  يقولون عند ذلك يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول يتحسرون متمنين لو أنهم  أطاعوا الله وأطاعوا الرسول في الدنيا ولم يكونوا عصوا الله والرسول.  وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّا أَطَعْنَا سَادَتَنَا  وَكُبَرَاءَنَا} (4) هذه شكوى منهم واعتذاراً وأنى لهم أن تقبل شكواهم  وينفعهم اعتذارهم. أطعناهم فيما كانوا يأمروننا به من الكفر والشرك وفعل  الشر فأضلونا السبيلا أي طريق الهدى فعشنا ضالين ومتنا كافرين وحشرنا مع  المجرمين {رَبَّنَا} أي يا ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب أي ضاعف يا ربنا  لسادتنا وكبرائنا الذين أضلونا ضاعف لهم العذاب فعذبهم ضعفي عذابنا،  والعنهم أي واخزهم في العذاب خزياً كبيراً يتوالى (5) عليهم دائماً وأبداً.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن علم الساعة استأثر الله به فلا يعلم وقت مجيئها غيره.
2- بيان أن الساعة قريبة القيام، ولا منافاة بين قربها وعدم علم قيامها.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحوال الكافرين فيها.
4- بيان أن طاعة السادة والكبراء في معاصي الله ورسوله يعود بالوبال على فاعليه.
__________**
1 - شاهد قرب الساعة في السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في  الصحيح: "بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين وأشار إلى السبابة والوسطى". وحذفت التاء  من قريبا ذهاباً بالساعة إلى اليوم كما حذفت من قريب في قوله تعالى (إن  رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين) ذهاباً بالرحمة إلى العفو.
2 - من الحكم العالية لإخفاء الساعة أن يكون العبد مستعدا لها بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال في كل وقت وكذلك ساعة الفرد وهي الموت.
3 - وجائز أن تقلب الوجوه أيضا من لفح النار من الاسوداد إلى الاخضرار.
4 - قرئ ساداتنا بكسر التاء جمع سيد.
5 - الضعف بكسر الضاد العدد المماثل للمعدود فالأربعة ضعف الاثنين وقرئ كثيراً وكبيراً وكثيراً يناسب قولهم ضعفين.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (11)  
الحلقة (701)
تفسير سورة الاحزاب مدتية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 296الى صــــ 302)                          


يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ آذَوْا مُوسَى فَبَرَّأَهُ  اللَّهُ مِمَّا قَالُوا وَكَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَجِيهًا (69) يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا (70)  يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ  يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا (71) إِنَّا  عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ  فَأَبَيْنَ أَنْ يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا  الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا (72) لِيُعَذِّبَ اللَّهُ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ  وَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (73) 
شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها الذين آمنوا: أي يا من صدقوا بالله ورسوله ولقاء الله وما جاء به رسول الله.
لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى: أي لا تكونوا مع نبيكم كما كان بنو إسرائيل مع  موسى إذ آذوه بقولهم إنه ما يمنعه من الاغتسال معنا إلا أنه آدر.
فبرأه الله مما قالوا: أي أراهم أنه لم يكن به أدرة وهي انتفاخ إحدى الخصيتين.
وكان عند الله وجيها: أي ذا جاهٍ عظيم عند الله فلا يخيّب له مسعى ولا يرد له مطلباً.
وقولوا قولا سديداً: أي صدقاً صائباً.
يصلح لكم أعمالكم: أي الدينية والدنيوية إذ على الصدق والموافقة للشرع نجاح الأعمال والفوز بثمارها.
فقد فاز فوزاً عظيماً: أي نال غاية مطلوبه وهو النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
إنا عرضنا الأمانة: أي ما ائتمن عليه الإنسان من سائر التكاليف الشرعية وما ائتمنه عليه أخوه من حفظ مال أو قول أو عرض أو عمل.
فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها: أي رفضن الالتزام بها وخفن عاقبة تضييعها.
وحملها الإنسان: أي آدم وذريته.
إنه كان ظلوماً جهولاً: أي لأنه كان ظلوماً أي كثير الظلم لنفسه جهولاً بالعواقب.
ليعذب الله المنافقين: أي وتحملها الإنسان قضاء وقدراً ليرتب الله تعالى  على ذلك عذاب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على  المؤمنين والمؤمنات فيغفر لهم ويرحمهم وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى ينادي الله  تعالى مؤمني هذه الأمة ناهياً لهم عن أذى نبيهم بأدنى أذى، وأن لا يكونوا  كبني إسرائيل الذين آذوا موسى في غير موطن ومن ذلك ما ذكره صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عنه في قوله من رواية مسلم (1) "أن بني إسرائيل كانوا  يغتسلون عراة ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض، وكان موسى يغتسل وحده فقالوا: ما منعه أن  يغتسل معنا إلا أنه آدر، فذهب يوماً يغتسل فوضع ثوبه (2) على حجر وأخذ  يغتسل وإذا بالحجر يهرب بالثوب فيجري موسى وراءه حتى وقف به على جمع من بني  إسرائيل فرأوا أنه ليس به أدرة ولا برص كما قالوا فهذا معنى فبرأه الله  مما قالوا، وكان عند الله وجيها أي ذا جاه عظيم.
ومما حصل لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أذى أذاه في اتهام  زوجه بالفاحشة من قبل أصحاب الإفك وقول بعضهم له وقد قسم مالا هذه قسمة ما  أريد به وجه الله.
وقول بعضهم أعدل فينا يا رسول الله فقال له ويحك إذا لم أعدل أنا فمن يعدل؟
وكان يقول يرحم الله موسى لقد أوذي بأكثر من هذا فصبر!! هذا ما دلت عليه  الآية الأولى (69) أما الآية الثانية (70) فقد نادى تعالى عباده المؤمنين  الذين نهاهم عن أذية نبيهم وأن لا يكونوا في ذلك كقوم موسى بن عمران ناداهم  ليأمرهم بأمرين الأول بتقواه عز وجل إذ قال {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا} أي صدقوا الله ورسوله. {اتَّقُوا اللهَ} أي خافوا عقابه. فأدوا  فرائضه واجتنبوا محارمه. والثاني بالتزام القول الحق الصائب (3) السديد،  ورتب على الأمرين صلاح أعمالهم ومغفرة ذنوبهم إذ قول الحق والتزام الصدق  مما يجعل الأقوال والأعمال مثمرة نافعة، فتثمر زكاة النفس وطهارة الروح. ثم  أخبرهم مبشراً إياهم بقوله: {وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ} في الأمر  والنهي فقد فاز فوزاً عظيماً وهي سعادة الدارين: النجاة من كل مخوف والظفر  بكل محبوب مرغوب ومن ذلك النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة. هذا ما تضمنه قوله  تعالى {يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً} وقوله  تعالى: {إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ} يخبر تعالى منبهاً محذراً فيقول:  {إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ} (4) وهي شاملة للتكاليف الشرعية كلها ولكل  ما ائتمن عليه الإنسان من شيء يحفظه لمن ائتمنه عليه حتى يرده إليه عرض  الأمانة على السموات والأرض والجبال بعد أن خلق الله لها عقلاً ونطقاً  ففهمت الخطاب وردت الجواب فأبت تحملها بثوابها وأشفقت وخافت من تبعتها،  وعرضت على الإنسان آدم فحملها بتبعتها من ثواب وعقاب لأنه كان ظلوماً لنفسه  يوردها موارد السوء جهولاً بعواقب الأمور. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الرابعة  (72) وهي قوله تعالى {إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَنْ يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ  مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْأِنْسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُوماً (5) جَهُولاً} .  وقوله تعالى {لِيُعَذِّبَ (6) اللهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ (7)  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ} أي بتبعة النفاق والشرك، ويتوب الله  على المؤمنين والمؤمنات أي تمّ عرضُ الأمانة وقبولُ آدم لها ليؤول الأمر  إلى أن يكفر بعض أفراد الإنسان فيعذبوا بكفرهم الذي نجم عن تضييع الأمانة،  ويؤمن بعض آخر فيفرط بعض التفريط ويتوب الله عليه فيغفر له ويدخله الجنة  وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً ومن آثار ذلك أن تاب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات  وغفر لهم ورحمهم بإدخالهم الجنة فسبحان الله المدبر الحكيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تقوى الله عز وجل بفعل الأوامر واجتناب المناهي.
2- صلاح الأعمال لتثمر للعاملين الزكاة للنفس، وطيب الحياة متوقف على  التزام الصدق فيالقول والعمل وهو القول السديد المنافي للكذب والانحراف في  القول والعمل
3- طاعة الله ورسوله سبيل الفوز والفلاح في الدين
4- وجوب رعاية الأمانة وأدائها، ولم يخل احد من أمانة
5- وصف الإنسان بالظلم والجهل وبالكفر والمهانة والضعف ف آيات أخرى يستلزم  طلب علاج لهذه الصفات وعلاجها جاء مبيناً في سورة المعارج في قوله {إِلا  الْمُصَلِّينَ} إلي قوله {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ}
__________
1 - رواه البخاري بمعناه أيضاً.
2 - قال أهل العلم في وضع موسى ثوبه على الحجر ودخوله الماء عرياناً دليل  على جواز مثل هذا الصنيع وهو كذلك، وهذا الجواز لا يتنافى الاستحباب إذ  التستر مستحب بلا خلاف.
3 - القول السديد هو لا إله إلا الله وهو القصد الحق وهو الذي يوافق ظاهره  باطنه، وهو ما أريد به وجه الله دون سواه فالقول السديد الصائب يشمل كل هذا  الذي ذكر.
4 - روى معمر عن الحسن أن الأمانة عرضت على السموات والأرض والجبال قالت  وما فيها؟ قيل لها إن أحسنت جوزيت وإن أسأت عوقبت فقالت لا قال مجاهد فلما  خلق الله آدم عرضها عليه قال وما هي؟ قال إن أحسنت أجرتُك وإن أسأت عذبتك  قال فقد تحملتها يا رب. قال مجاهد فما كان بين أن تحملها إلى أن أخرج من  الجنة إلا قدر ما بين الظهر والعصر.
5 - فكان الإنسان فريقين فريق ظلوم وفريق راشد عالم.
6 - ليعذب اللام متعلقة بحمل أي حملها ليعذب العاصي ويثاب المطيع فهي لام  التعليل وتعذيبهم نتيجة إضاعتهم الأمانة، ورحمة المؤمنين والمؤمنات نتيجة  محافظتهم على الأمانة برعايتهم لها وسر ذلك أن التكاليف عملها يزكي النفس  ويطهرها فتتأهل للجنة، وعدم عملها بتركها يسبب خبث النفس وهو يؤهل للنار  وعذابها.
7 - ذكر المنافقات والمشركات لأن المقام كمقام الإشهاد يتطلب ذكر الشاهد  إقامة للحجة وإظهاراً للعدالة ولأن الجزاء العادل يتطلب التنصيص على من  يقضى له أو عليه.
***************************
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ (1)  يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ (2) 
سورة سبأ (1)
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ (1)  يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ (2)
شرح الكلمات:
الحمد لله: أي الوصف بالجميل واجب لله مستحق له.
الذي له ما في السموات وما في الأرض: أي خلقاً وملكاً وتصريفاً وتدبيراً.
وله الحمد في الآخرة: أي يحمده فيها أولياؤه وهم في رياض الجنان، كما له الحمد في الدنيا.
وهو الحكيم الخبير: أي الحكيم في أفعاله الخبير بأحوال عباده.
يعلم ما يلج في الأرض: أي ما يدخل فيها من مطر وأموات وكنوز.
وما يخرج منها: أي من نبات وعيون ومعادن.
وما ينزل من السماء: أي من ملائكة وأمطار وأرزاق ونحوها.
وما يعرج فيها: أي وما يصعد فيها من ملائكة وأعمال العباد وأرواحهم بعد الموت.
وهو الرحيم الغفور: أي الرحيم بالمؤمنين الغفور للتائبين.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى عباده بأن له الحمد (2) والشكر الكاملين التامين، دون سائر  خلقه، فلا يُحمد على الحقيقة إلا هو أما مخلوقاته فكل ما يحمد له هو من  عطاء الله تعالى لها وإفاضته عليها فلا يستحق الحمد على الحقيقة إلا الله،  كما أخبر تعالى بموجب حمده وشكره وهو أن له ما في السموات وما في الأرض  خلقاً وملكاً وتدبيراً وتصريفاً وليس لأحد سواه من ذلك شيء هذا في الدنيا،  {وَلَهُ (3) الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ} إذ يكرم أولياءه فينزلهم دار السلام  فيحمدونه على ذلك {وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا  وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ  نَشَاءُ} وقوله تعالى {وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ} في تصريف أمور عباده  وسائر مخلوقاته وتدبيرها الخبير بأحوالها العليم بصفاتها الظاهرة والباطنة.
وقوله {يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ} أي ما يدخل (4) في الأرض من مطر وكنوز وأموات،  {وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا} أي من الأرض من نبات ومعادن ومياه، وما ينزل من  السماء من أمطار وملائكة وأرزاق (5) ، {وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا} أي يصعد من  ملائكة وأعمال العباد. وهو مع هذه القدرة والجلال والكمال هو وحده الرحيم  بعباده المؤمنين الغفور للتائبين. بهذه الصفات الثابتة للذات الإلهية وهي  صفات جلال وجمال كمال استحق الرب تعالى العبادة دون سواه فكل تأليه لغيره  هو باطل ومنكر وزور يجب تركه والتخلي عنه، والتنديد بفاعله حتى يتركه  ويتخلى عنه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب حمد الله تعالى (6) وشكره بالقلب واللسان والجوارح والأركان.
2- بيان أن الحمد لا يصح إلا مع مقتضيه من الجلال والجمال.
3- لا يحمد في الآخرة إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى.
4- بيان علم الله تعالى بالظواهر والبواطن في كل خلقه.
5- تقرير توحيد الله تعالى في ربوبيته وألوهيته.
__________
1 - هذه السورة "الحمد لله" هي إحدى خمس سور مفتتحة بالحمد لله وهن كلهن مكيات أولهن الفاتحة وآخرهن فاطر.
2 - الحمد الكامل والثناء الشامل كله لله، إذ النعم كلها منه وله الحمد في الأولى لأنه المالك وله الحمد في الآخرة كذلك.
3 - الجملة عطف على الصلة أي والذي له الحمد في الآخرة، وفيها إشارة إلى أنه مالك الأمر في الآخرة.
4 - الذي يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها يعلم من باب أولى ما يدب على  سطحها وما يزحف فوقها والذي يعلم ما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها يعلم من  باب أولى ما يجول في أرجائها ويعلم سير كواكبها.
5 - وكذا من الثلوج والبرد والصواعق.
6 - حمده تعالى نفسه دليل على أنه محب الحمد. ولذا كان الحمد رأس الشكر  وشاهده قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما من أحد أحب إليه  الحمد من الله تعالى حتى إنه حمد نفسه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (1)  
الحلقة (702)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 302الى صــــ 307)                         

وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَأْتِينَا السَّاعَةُ قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي  لَتَأْتِيَنَّكُ  مْ عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْزُبُ عَنْهُ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا أَصْغَرُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا  أَكْبَرُ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (3)
لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ (4)
وَالَّذِينَ سَعَوْا فِي آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مِنْ رِجْزٍ أَلِيمٌ (5)
وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ (6)
شرح الكلمات:
لا تأتينا الساعة: أي القيامة.
لا يعزب عنه: أي لا يغيب عنه.
مثقال ذرة: أي وزن ذرة: أصغر نملة.
ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر: أصغر من الذرة ولا أكبر منها.
إلا في كتاب مبين: أي موجود في اللوح المحفوظ مكتوب فيه.
ليجزي الذين: أي أثبته في اللوح المحفوظ ليحاسب به ويجزي صاحبه.
والذين سعوا في آياتنا: أي عملوا على إبطالها وسعوا في ذلك جهدهم.
معاجزين: أي مغالبين لنا ظانين عجزنا عنهم, وأنهم يفوتوننا فلا نبعثهم ولا نحاسبهم ولا نجزيهم.
عذاب من رجز أليم: أي عذاب من أقبح العذاب وأسوأه.
ويرى الذين أوتوا العلم: أي ويعلم الذين أوتوا العلم وهم علماء أهل الكتاب كعبد الله ابن سلام وأصحابه.
الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق: أي القرآن هو الحق الموحى به من الله تعالى.
ويهدي إلى صراط العزيز الحميد: أي القرآن يهدي إلى صراط الله الموصل إلى  رضاه وجواره الكريم وهو الإسلام. والعزيز ذو العزة والحميد المحمود.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ما قررت الآيات السابقة توحيد الله في ربوبيته وألوهيته ذكر تعالى في  هذه الآيات تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى مخبراً بما قاله منكروا  البعث والجزاء: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ (1) كَفَرُوا لا تَأْتِينَا السَّاعَةُ}  (2) وهو إنكار منهم للبعث إذ الساعة هي ساعة الفناء والبعث بعدها، وأمر  رسوله أن يقول لهم: {بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتَأْتِيَنَّكُ  مْ} أي أقسم لهم بالله  تعالى ربه ورب كل شيء لتأتينهم أحبوا أم كرهوا ثم أثنى الرب تبارك وتعالى  على نفسه بصفة العلم إذ البعث يتوقف على العلم كما يتوقف على القدرة  والقدرة حاصلة، إذ خلقهم ورزقهم ويميتهم. فذكر تعالى أنه عالم الغيب وهو  (3) كل ما غاب في السموات وفي الأرض. وأخبر أنه لا يعزب أي لا يغيب عن علمه  مثقال ذرة أي (4) وزن ذرة في السموات ولا في الأرض، ولا أصغر من الذرة ولا  أكبر أيضاً إلا في كتاب مبين أي بين وهو اللوح المحفوظ الذي كتب الله فيه  كل أحداث العالم فلا حركة ولا سكون وقع أو يقع في الكون إلا وله صورته  ووقته في اللوح المحفوظ.
هذا ما تضمنته الآية الثالثة وقوله تعالى في الآية (4) ليجزي الذين آمنوا  وعملوا الصالحات أي إذ الحكمة من كتابة الأحداث صغيرها وكبيرها ومن البعث  الآخر هي ليجزي تعالى الذين آمنوا أي صدقوا الله رسوله وعملوا الصالحات وهي  أداء الفرائض والسنن بما ذكر من جزائهم في قوله: {أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ  مَغْفِرَةٌ} أي لذنوبهم {وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ} في الجنة وقوله في الآية (5)  {وَالَّذِينَ سَعَوْا فِي آيَاتِنَا} بين فيه جزاء الكافرين بعد أن بين  جزاء المؤمنين ذلك الجزاء الذي هو حكمة وعلة البعث وكتابة الأعمال في اللوح  المحفوظ فقال: {وَالَّذِينَ سَعَوْا فِي آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ (5) } أي  والذين عملوا جهدهم في إبطال آيات الله إذ قالوا فيها أنها من كلام الكهان  وأنها شعر وأساطير الأولين حتى لا يؤمنوا ولا يوحدوا أولئك البعداء في  الخسّة والانحطاط لهم جزاء، عذاب من رجز أليم (6) والرجز سيء العذاب وأشده  ومعنى أليم أي ذي ألم وإيجاع شديد.
وقوله تعالى: في الآية (6) {وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} ، أي  ويعلم علماء أهل الكتاب كعبد الله (7) بن سلام وأصحابه من مؤمني أهل  الكتاب. الذي أنزل إليك من ربك وهو القرآن الكريم هو الحق ويهدي إلى صراط  العزيز الحميد، وعلم أهل الكتاب بأن القرآن حقّ ناتج عن موافقته لما في  كتاب الله التوراة من عقيدة القدر وكتابة الأعمال دقيقها وجليلها في اللوح  المحفوظ ليجزي بها الله تعالى المؤمنين والكافرين يوم القيامة.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (6) والأخيرة وهي قوله تعالى: {وَيَرَى} أي وليعلم  {الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ  الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ} وهو الإسلام.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعد تقرير توحيد الألوهية.
2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر وكتابة الأعمال والأحداث في اللوح المحفوظ.
3- طلب شهادة أهل الكتاب على صحة الإسلام والحصول عليها لموافقة التوراة للقرآن.
4- تقرير النبوة إذ القرآن فرع نبوة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ودليلها المقرر لها.
__________
1 - روي أن أبا سفيان هو الذي قال هذه المقالة حيث قال لإخوانه من أهل  الكفر بمكة واللات والعزى لا تأتينا الساعة أبداً ولا نبعث فأمر الله تعالى  رسوله أن يرد عليه دعواه بقوله (قل بلى وربي لتبعثن) الآية.
2 - الساعة علم بالغلبة في القرآن على يوم القيامة وساعة النشر والحشر.
3 - قرأ نافع وعنه ورش عالم بالرفع على الابتداء وقرأ حفص بالخفض نعت لاسم الجلالة.
4 - قال القرطبي مثقال ذرة أي قدر نملة صغيرة.
5 - قال القرطبي أي في إبطال أدلتنا والتكذيب بآياتنا وما في التفسير أشمل وأوضح.
6 - قرأ نافع بجر أليم نعت لرجز وقرأ حفص برفع أليم نعت لعذاب المرفوع.
7 - على هذا التفسير أن الآية مدنية كما قال بعضهم حيث استثناها من آيات  السورة وجائز أن يراد بالذين أوتوا العلم أبو بكر الصديق وعلي ابن أبي طالب  والأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم إذ هم من أولي العلم.
***********************
وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَلْ نَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ إِذَا  مُزِّقْتُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّكُمْ لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ (7) أَفْتَرَى  عَلَى اللهِ كَذِباً أَمْ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ بَلِ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْآخِرَةِ فِي الْعَذَابِ وَالضَّلالِ الْبَعِيدِ (8) أَفَلَمْ يَرَوْا  إِلَى مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَالْأَرْضِ إِنْ نَشَأْ نَخْسِفْ بِهِمُ الْأَرْضَ أَوْ نُسْقِطْ  عَلَيْهِمْ كِسَفاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِكُلِّ  عَبْدٍ مُنِيبٍ (9)
شرح الكلمات:
وقال الذين كفروا: أي قال بعضهم لبعض على جهة التعجيب.
هل ندلكم على رجل: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إذا مزقتم كل ممزق: أي قطعتم كل التقطيع.
إنكم لفي خلق جديد: أي تبعثون خلقاً جديداً لم ينقص منكم شيء.
أم به جنة: أي جنون تخيل له بذلك.
بل الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب والضلال البعيد: أي ليس الأمر كما  يقول المشركون من افتراء الرسول أو جنونه بل الأمر الثابت والواقع أن الذين  لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب في الآخرة والضلال البعيد في الدنيا.
أفلم يروا: أي ينظروا.
إلى ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم: أي من أمامهم وورائهم وفوقهم وتحتهم إذ هم محاطون من كل جهة من السماء والأرض.
أو نسقط عليهم كسفاً: أي قطعاً جمع كسفة أي قطعة.
إن في ذلك لآية: أي علامة واضحة ودليلاً قاطعا على قدرة الله عليهم.
لكل عبد منيب: أي لكل مؤمن منيب إلى ربّه رجّاع إليه في أمره كله.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء إنه لما قررها تعالى في الآيات  قبل أورد هنا ما يتقاوله المشركون بينهم في تهكم واستهزاء واستبعاد للحياة  الآخرة. فقال تعالى حاكياً قولهم: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} وهم مشركو  مكة أي بعضهم لبعض متعجبين {هَلْ نَدُلُّكُمْ (1) عَلَى رَجُلٍ} يعنون  محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {يُنَبِّئُكُمْ} أي يخبركم بأنكم  إذا متم وتمزقت لحومكم وتكسرت عظامكم وذهبتم في الأرض تراباً تبعثون في خلق  جديد بعد أن مزقتم كل ممزق (2) أي كل التمزيق فلم يبق لكم شيء متصل ببعضه  بعضاً. {أَفْتَرَى عَلَى اللهِ كَذِباً} أي (3) محمد فكذب على الله هذا  القول وزوره عنه وادعى أنه أخبره بوجود بعث جديد للناس بعد موتهم لحسابهم  وجزائهم؟! أم به جنة أي مس من جنون فهي تخيل له صور البعث وما يجري فيه وهو  يخبر به ويدعو إلى الإيمان به؟ وهنا رد الله تعالى عليهم كذبهم وباطلهم  فقال {بَلِ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (4) بِالْآخِرَةِ فِي الْعَذَابِ  وَالضَّلالِ الْبَعِيدِ} أي ليس الأمر كما يقولون من أن النبي افترى على  الله كذباً، أو به جنون فتخيل له بالبعث وإنما الأمر الثابت والواقع  المقطوع به أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب يوم القيامة وفي الضلال  البعيد اليوم في الدنيا وشؤمهم أتاهم من تكذيبهم بالآخرة.
ثم قال تعالى مهدداً لهم لعلهم يرتدعون عن التهجم والتهكم بالنبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {أَفَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أعموا فلم يروا إلى ما بين  أيديهم (5) وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض أفلم ينظروا كيف هم محاطون من  فوقهم ومن تحتهم ومن أمامهم ومن ورائهم أي الأرض تحتهم والسماء فوقهم {إِنْ  نَشَأْ نَخْسِفْ بِهِمُ الْأَرْضَ} فيعودون فيها {أَوْ نُسْقِطْ  عَلَيْهِمْ (6) كِسَفاً} أي قطعا من السماء فتهلكهم عن آخرهم فلا يجدون  مهربا والجواب لا، لأنهم مهما جروْا هاربين لا تزال السماء فوقهم والأرض  تحتهم والله قاهر لهم متى شاء خسف بهم أو أسقط السماء عليهم. وقوله تعالى  {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ 
لَآيَةً لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُنِيبٍ} أي إن في ذلك المذكور من إحاطة السماء  والأرض وقدرة الله على خسف من شاء خسف الأرض بهم وإسقاط كسف من السماء على  من شاء ذلك لهم آية وعلامة بارزة على قدرة الله على إهلاك من شاء ممن كفر  بالله وبرسوله وكذبوا بلقائه. وكون المذكور آية لكل عبد منيب دون غيره لأن  المنيب هو الرجاع إلى ربه كلما أذنب آب لخشيته من ربه فالخائف الخاشي هو  الذي يجد الآية واضحة أمامه في إحاطة الأرض والسماء بالإنسان وقدرة الله  على خسف الأرض به وإسقاط السماء كسفا عليه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ما كان المشركون عليه من استهزاء وتكذيب وسخرية بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- تقرير البعث وأن المكذبين به محكوم عليهم بالعذاب فيه.
3- لفت الأنظار إلى قدرة الله تعالى المحيطة بالإنسان ليخشى الله تعالى ويرهبه فيؤمن به ويعبده ويوحده.
4- فضل الإنابة إلى الله وشرف المنيب. والإنابة الرجوع إلى التوبة بعد الذنب والمعصية، والمنيب الذي رجع في كل شيء إلى ربه تعالى.
__________
1 - الاستفهام مستعمل في العرض مثل: (فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى) أي يعرض عليه  ما هو صالح له. والاستفهام في الآية وإن كان للعرض فهو مكنى به عن التعجب  أي هل ندلكم على أعجوبة وهي رجل ينبئكم بهذا النبأ.
2 - التمزق والتفرق والتشتيت.
3 - هذه الجملة (افترى) صفة ثابتة لرجل والصفة والصفة الأولى هي قوله ينبئكم.
4 - في الجملة إدماج يصف به حالهم في الآخرة مع وصف حالهم في الدنيا إذ أخبر أنهم في الآخرة في العذاب وفي الدنيا في الضلال البعيد.
5 - المراد بما بين أيديهم هو ما يستقبله الإنسان من الكائنات السماوية  والأرضية، وبما خلفهم وهو ما وراء الإنسان من الكائنات الأرضية والسماوية.
6 - قرأ نافع كسفاً بسكون السين وقرأ حفص بفتحها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (2)  
الحلقة (703)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 307الى صــــ 314)                          

**وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلًا يَاجِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ وَالطَّيْرَ  وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ (10) أَنِ اعْمَلْ سَابِغَاتٍ وَقَدِّرْ فِي  السَّرْدِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا إِنِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ (11)  وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ  وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَنْ يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ  مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ (12) يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ مِنْ  مَحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَاسِيَاتٍ  اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ (13)  فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ  إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ  تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَنْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا  لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (14)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلاً: أي نبوة وملكاً.
يا جبال أوِّبي معه: أي وقلنا يا جبال أوِّبي معه أي رجّعي بالتسبيح.
والطير: أي والطير تسبح أيضاً معه.
وألنا له الحديد: أي جعلناه له في اللين كالعجينة يعجنها كما يشاء.
أن اعمل سابغات: أي دروعاً طويلة تستر المقاتل وتقيه ضربة السيف.
وقدر في السرد: أي اجعل المسمار مناسباً للحلقة، فلا يكن غليظاً ولا  دقيقاً، أي اجعل المسامير مقدرة على قدر الحلق لما يترتب على عدم المناسبة  من فساد الدروع وعدم الانتفاع بها.
ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر: أي وسخرنا لسليمان الريح غدوها أي  سيرها من الغداة إلى منتصف النهار مسيرة شهر ورواحها شهر من منتصف النهار  إلى الليل شهر كذلك أي مسافة شهر.
وأسلنا له عين القطر: أي وأسلنا له عين النحاس.
ومن يزغ منهم: أي ومن يعدل عن طاعة سليمان فلم يطعه نذقه من عذاب السعير.
من محاريب: جمع محراب المقصورة تكون إلى جوار المسجد للتعبد فيها.
وجفان كالجواب: أي وقصاع في الكبر كالحياض التي حول الآبار يجبى إليها الماء.
وقدور راسيات: أي وقدور كبار على الأثافي لكبرها لا تحول.
إلا دابة الأرض: أي الأرضة.
تأكل منسأته: أي عصاه بلغة الحبشة.
فلما خرّ: أي سقط على الأرض ميتاً.
تبيّنت الجن: أي انكشف لها فعرفت.
في العذاب المهين: وهو خدمة سليمان في الأعمال الشاقة.
**معنى الآيات:**
يذكر تعالى في هذا السياق الكريم مظاهر قدرته وإنعامه على عباده المؤمنين  ترغيباً لهم في طاعته وترهيباً من معصيته فيقول: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا  دَاوُدَ مِنَّا (1) فَضْلاً} وهو النبوة والزبور "كتاب" والملك. وقلنا  للجبال {أَوِّبِي} مع سليمان أي ارجعي صوت تسبيحه (2) والطير أمرناها كذلك  فكان إذا سبح ردد تسبيحه الجبال والطير. وهذا تسخير لا يقدر عليه إلا الله.  وقوله: {وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ (3) } وهذا امتنان آخر وهو تسخير  الحديد له وتليينه حتى لكأنه عجينة يتصرف فيها كما شاء، وقلنا له اعمل  دروعاً طويلة سابغات تستتر بها في الحروب، {وَقَدِّرْ فِي السَّرْدِ (4) }  وقوله {وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً (5) } أي اعملوا بطاعتي وترك معصيتي فأدوا  الفرائض والواجبات واتركوا الإثم والمحرمات. وقوله: {إِنِّي بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ} فيه وعد ووعيد إذ العلم بالأعمال يستلزم الثواب عليها  إن كانت صالحة والعقاب عليها إن كانت فاسدة.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلِسلمان الرِّيحَ} أي سخرنا لسليمان بن داود الريح  {غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ} أي تقطع مسافة شهر في الصباح،  وأخرى في المساء أي من منتصف النهار إلى الليل فتقطع مسيرة شهرين في يوم  واحد، وذلك أنه كان لسليمان مركب من خشب يحمل فيه الرجال والعتاد وترفعه  الجان من الأرض فإذا ارتفعت جاءت عاصفة فتحملها ثم تتحول إلى رخاء فيوجه  سليمان السفينة حيث شاء بكل ما تحمله وينزل بها كسفينة فضاء تماما. وقوله  تعالى {وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ} وهو النحاس فكما ألان لداود  الحديد للصناعة أجرى لسليمان عين النحاس لصناعته فيصنع ما شاء من آلات  وأدوات النحاس.
وقوله تعالى {وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ} أي وسخرنا من الجن من يعمل بين يديه أي  أمامه وتحت رقابته يعمل له ما يريد عمله من أمور الدنيا. وذلك بإذن ربه  تعالى القادر على تسخير ما يشاء لمن يشاء. وقوله {وَمَنْ يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ}  أي ومن يعدل من الجن {عَنْ أَمْرِنَا} أي عما أمرناهم بعمله وكلفناهم به  {نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ} وذلك يوم القيامة (6) . وقوله  {يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ} بيان لما في قوله {مَنْ يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ} من محاريب قصور أو بيوت تكون ملاصقة للمسجد للتعبد فيها، وتماثيل  أي صور من نحاس أو خشب إذ لم تكن محرمة في شريعتهم وجفان جمع جفنة وهي  القصعة الكبيرة تتسع لعشرة من الأكلة، كالجواب أي في الكبر والجابية (7)  حوض يفرغ فيه ماء البئر ثم يسقى به الزرع أو قدور راسيات أي ويعملون له  قدوراً ضخمة لا تتحول بل تبقى دائما موضوعة على الأثافي ويطبخ فيها وهي في  مكانها وذلك لكبرها ومعنى راسيات ثابتات على الأثافي.
وقوله تعالى {اعْمَلُوا} أي قلنا لهم اعملوا آل داود شكراً أي اعملوا  الصالحات شكرًا لله تعالى على هذا الإفضال والإنعام أي أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة وأطيعوا ربكم في أمره ونهيه يكن ذلك منكم شكراً لله على نعمه. روي  أنه لما أمروا بهذا الأمر قال داود عليه السلام لآله أيكم يكفيني النهار  فإني أكفيكم الليل فصلوا لله شكراً فما شئت أن ترى في مسجدهم راكعاً أو  ساجداً في أية ساعة من ليل أو نهار إلا رأيت. ويكفي شاهداً أن سليمان مات  وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب. وقوله تعالى {وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ  الشَّكُورُ} هذا إخبار بواقع وصدق الله العظيم الشاكرون لله على نعمه قليل  وفي كل زمان ومكان وذلك لاستيلاء الغفلة على القلوب من جهة ولجهل الناس  بربهم وإنعامه من جهة أخرى.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (14) {فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ} أي  توفيناه: ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة في الأرض الأرضة المعروفة تأكل منسأته  فلما أكلتها خر على الأرض، وذلك أنه سأل ربه أن يعمي خبر موته عن الجن، حتى  يعلم الناس أن الجن لا يعلمون الغيب كما هم يدعون، فمات وهو متكئ على عصاه  يصلي في محرابه، والجن يعملون لا يدرون بموته فلما مضت مدة من الزمن وأكلت  الأرضة المنسأة وخر سليمان على الأرض علمت الجن أنهم لو كانوا يعلمون  الغيب لعلموا بموت سليمان ولما أقاموا مدة طويلة في الخدمة والعمل الشاق  وهم لا يدرون. هذا معنى 
قوله تعالى {فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى  مَوْتِهِ إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ  تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَنْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ} -كما يدعي  بعضهم- {مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ} أي الذي كان سليمان يصبه  عليهم لعصيانهم وتمردهم على الطاعة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لآل داود وما وهب داود وسليمان من الآيات.
2- فضيلة صنع السلاح وآلات الحرب لغرض الجهاد في سبيل الله.
3- مركبة سليمان سبقت صنع الطائرات الحالية بآلاف السنين.
4- شرع من قبلنا شرع لنا إلا ما خصه الدليل كتحريم الصور (8) والتماثيل علينا ولم تحرم عندهم.
5- وجوب الشكر على النعم، وأهم ما يكون به الشكر الصلاة والإكثار منها.
6- تقرير أن علم الغيب لله وحده.
__________**
1 - بين تعالى بهذه الآية أن إرسال نبيه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لم يكن أمراً خارقاً للعادة ولا منافياً لمقتضيات العقول إذ أرسل  من قبله رسلاً وآتى داود من الإنعام ما قرر به رسالته وأثبت به نبوته وكذا  ولده سليمان عليهما السلام.
2 - والطير منصوب بالعطف على المنادى "يا جبال" لأن المعطوف المعرف على المنادى يجوز نصبه ورفعه والنصب أولى.
3 - الحديد تراب معدني إذا صهر بالنار امتزج بعضه ببعض ولان وأمكن تطريقه وتشكيله فإذا برد تصلب.
4 - قدر الشيء جعله على قدر معيّن والسرد هو تركيب حلقها ومساميرها بصورة  متناسبة بحيث لا يعظم المسمار فيغلق الحلقة، ولا يرق فلا تمسكه.
5 - لمّا عدد عليه نعمه أمره بشكره وهو العمل الصالح الشامل للحمد والشكر والطاعة والصبر.
6 - وجائز أن يكون هناك ملك بيده سوط من نار أو شهاب يضرب به الشيطان إن عصى سليمان كما روي عن السلف.
7 - قال الشاعر:
تروح على آل المحلق جفنة
كجابية الشيخ العراقي تفهق
أي لامتلائها.
8 - لعن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ المصورين ولم يستثن  فقال إن أصحاب هذه الصور يعذبون يوم القيامة ويقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم. وفي  البخاري أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون. وحديث الموطأ. إلا ما كان  رقما في الثوب فهو وإن خص جميع الصور فإن حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها دل على  كراهيته إذ قال لها أخرجيه عني فهتكته والرخصة في لعب البنات لما في  الصحيح على شرط أن لا تكون كأشباه التماثيل.**
******************************  ***
**لَقَدْ  كَانَ لِسَبَإٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ آيَةٌ جَنَّتَانِ عَنْ يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ  كُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ رَبِّكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ بَلْدَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ  وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ (15) فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ  الْعَرِمِ وَبَدَّلْنَاهُم  ْ بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَيْ أُكُلٍ  خَمْطٍ وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مِنْ سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ (16) ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ  بِمَا كَفَرُوا وَهَلْ نُجَازِي إِلَّا الْكَفُورَ (17) وَجَعَلْنَا  بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً  وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّامًا  آمِنِينَ (18) فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزَّقْنَاهُم  ْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ (19)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لقد كان لسبأ في مسكنهم: أي لقد كان لقبيلة سبأ اليمانية في مسكنهم.
آية: أي علامة على قدرة الله وهي جنتان عن يمين وشمال.
بلدة طيبة ورب غفور: أي طيبة المناخ بعيدة عن الأوباء وأسبابها، والله رب غفور.
فاعرضوا: أي عن شكر الله وعبادته.
سيل العرم: أي سد السيل العرم.
ذواتي أكل خمط وأثل: أي صاحبتي أكل مرّ وبشع وشجر الأثل.
ذلك: أي التبديل جزيناهم بكفرهم.
القرى التي باركنا فيها: هي قرى الشام المبارك فيها.
قرى ظاهرة: أي متواصلة من اليمن إلى الشام.
وقدرنا فيها السير: أي المسافات بينها مقدرة بحيث يقيلون في قرية ويبيتون في أخرى.
وجعلناهم أحاديث: أي لمن جاء بعدهم أي أهلكناهم ولم يبق منهم إلا ذكرهم متداولا بين الناس.
ومزقناهم كل ممزق: أي فرقناهم في البلاد كل التفرق.
إن في ذلك لآيات: أي في ذلك المذكور من النعم وسلبها لعبراً.
لكل صبّار شكور: أي صبار على الطاعات وعن المعاصي شكور على النعم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى إنعامه على آل داود وشكرهم له وأخبر أنه قليل من عباده من  يشكر إنعامه عليه ذكر أولاد سبأ وأنه أنعم عليهم بنعم عظيمة وأنهم ما  شكروها فأنزل بهم نقمته وسلبهم نعمته وذلك جزاء لكل كفور. فقال تعالى  {لَقَدْ كَانَ لِسَبَأٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ (1) آيَةٌ جَنَّتَانِ عَنْ  يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ} أي لقد كان لأولاد سبأ وهم الأزد والأشعريون وحميروكندة  ومذحج وأنمار، ومن أنمار جنعم وبجيلة ومن أولاد سبأ أربعة سكنوا في الشام  وهم لخم وجدام وغسان، وعاملة وأبوهم سبأ هو سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان.  وقوله تعالى {في مسكنهم} أي في مساكنهم {آيَةٌ} أي علامة على قدرة الله  وإفضاله على (2) عباده وهي جنتان عن يمين وشمال الوادي أي جنتان عن يمين  الوادي وأخرى عن شماله كلها فواكه وخضر، تسقى بماء سد مأرب. {كُلُوا مِنْ  رِزْقِ رَبِّكُمْ} أي قلنا لهم كلوا من رزق ربكم {وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ} أي هذا  الإنعام بالإيمان به وبرسله وطاعته وطاعة رسله.
وقوله {بَلْدَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ} أي هذه بلدة طيبة وهي صنعاء اليمن مناخها طيب  وتربتها طيبة لا يوجد بها وباء ولا هوام ولا حشرات كالعقارب ونحوها،  {وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ (3) } يغفر ذنوبكم متى أذببتم وتبتم واستغفرتم. ولكن  أبطرتْهم هذه النعم فكفروها ولم يشكروها كما قال تعالى {فَأَعْرَضُوا} بأن  كذبوا رسل الله إليهم وعصوا الله ورسله فانتقم الله منهم لإعراضهم وعدم  شكرهم كما هي سنته في عباده. قال تعالى {فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ  الْعَرِمِ} وذلك بأن خرب السد، وذهبت المياه وماتت الأشجار وأمْحلَت الأرض،  وتبدلت قال تعالى {وَبَدَّلناهم بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ  ذَوَاتَيْ أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ} أي مرٍّ بشع وهو شجر الأراك وأثل وهو الطرفاء،  وشيء من سدر قليل. هذا جزاء من أعرض عن ذكر الله وفسق عن أمره وخرج عن  طاعته. قال تعالى {ذَلِكَ} أي الجزاء {جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَفَرُوا} بسبب  كفرهم وقوله: {وَهَلْ نُجَازِي إِلَّا الْكَفُورَ (4) } أي وهل نجازي بمثل  هذا الجزاء وهو تحويل النعمة إلى نقمة غير الكفور.
وقوله تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ (5) وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي  بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا} وهي مدن الشام {قُرىً ظَاهِرَةً} أي مدناً ظاهرة على  المرتفعات من الأرض، وذلك من صنعاء عاصمتهم إلى الشام قرابة أربعة آلاف  وسبعمائة قرية أي مدينة، وقوله {وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ} أي يجعل  المسافات بين كل مدينة ومدينة متقاربة بحيث يخرج المسافر بلا زاد من ماء أو  طعام فلا يقيل إلا في مدينة ويخرج بعد القيلولة فلا ينام إلا في مدينة  أخرى حتى يصل إلى الشام أو إلى المدينة التي يريد. وهذا كان لهم قبل هدم  السد وتفرقهم وقولهم تعالى: {سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّاماً  آمِنِينَ} أي وقلنا لهم سيروا بين تلك المدن الليالي والأيام ذوات العدد  آمنين من كل ما يخاف. وما كان منهم إلا أنهم بطروا النعمة وقالوا ربنا باعد  بين أسفارنا وظلموا أنفسهم. أي حملهم بطر النعمة على أن سألوا ربهم بلسان  حالهم وقالهم أن يباعد بين (6) مسافات أسفارهم بإزالة تلك المدن حتى يحملوا  الزاد ويركبوا الخيول ويذوقوا طعم التعب هذا في الواقع هو حسد من الأغنياء  للفقراء الذين لا طاقة لهم على السفر في المسافات البعيدة بدون زاد ولا  رواحل (7) . قال تعالى {وَظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ} إذ بإعراضهم وحسدهم  وبطرهم النعمة كانوا قد ظلموا أنفسهم فعُرِّضوا لعذاب الحرمان في الدنيا  وعذاب النار في الآخرة، وقوله تعالى {فَجَعلناهم أَحَادِيثَ} أي لمن  بعدهم يروون أخبارهم ويقصون قصصهم بعد أن هلكوا وبادوا. وقوله تعالى  {وَمَزَّقناهم كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ} أي فرقناهم في البلاد كل تفريق بحيث لا  يرجى لهم عود اتصال أبداً فذهب الأوس والخزرج إلى يثرب "المدينة النبوية"  وهم الأنصار، وذهب غسان إلى (8) الشام، والأزد إلى عُمان، وخزاعة إلى تهامة  وأصبحوا مضرب المثل يقال: ذهبوا شذر مذر. وتفرقوا أيادي سبأ، أي مذاهب سبأ  وطرقها. وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ} أي إن في إنعام الله على  أبناء سبأ ثم نقمته عليهم لما بطروا النعمة وكفروا الطاعة لعبراً يعتبر بها  كل صبور على الطاعات فعلاً وعن المعاصي تركاً، {شَكُورٍ} أي كثير الشكر  على النعم. اللهم اجعلنا لك من الشاكرين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التحذير من الإعراض عن دين الله فإنه متى حصل لأمة نزلت بها النقم  وسلبها الله النعم. وكم هذه الحال مشاهدة هنا وهناك لا بين الأمم والشعوب  فحسب بل حتى بين الأفراد.
2- التحذير من كفر النعم بالإسراف فيها وصرفها في غير مرضاة الله واهبها عز وجل.
3- خطر الحسد وأنه داء لا دواء له، والعياذ بالله يأكل الحسنات كما تأكل النار الحطب.
4- فضيلة الصبر والشكر وعلو شأن الصبور الشكور.
__________**
1 - قرأ نافع مساكنهم بالجمع وقرأ حفص بالإفراد مسكنهم وجمعه مساكن.
2 - إذ لو اجتمعت البشرية كلها على إخراج شجرة من خشبة يابسة لما استطاعت فكيف بأنواع النوار وألوانه واختلاف طعومه وروائحه وأزهاره.
3 - في الآية إشارة إلى أن الذنب ملازم للإنسان لا يعصم منه إلا من أراد  الله عصمته كأنبيائه، ولذا أعلمهم أن المنعم بهذه النعم رب غفور يغفر ذنب  عباده إذا تابوا إليه فدعاهم بهذا إلى التوبة وأن الذنب مع التوبة لا يسبب  الهلاك العام أو سلب النعم ما دام هناك توبة تعقب الذنب.
4 - قرأ حفص وهل نجازي بنون العظمة والبناء للفاعل والكفور مفعول به منصوب  وقرأ نافع والجمهور وهل يجازى بياء الغيبة مضمومة والفعل مبني للمفعول  والكفور نائب فاعل والمعنى ما يجازى ذلك الجزاء إلا الكفور أي الشديد الكفر  عظيمه.
5 - هذه الآية والتي بعدها ذكرتا تتميماً للقصة.
6 - قوله تعالى وقالوا ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا قرأ الجمهور باعد فعل أمر من  باعَد يباعِد وقرأ بعض بعّدْ فعل أمر من بعّد يبعّد على وزن جدّد، وقرأ بعض  آخر باعَد فعلاً ماضياً.
7 - قيل أن المسافة التي يقطعونها بين تلك المدن آمنين من الجوع والخوف  مسيرة أربعة أشهر ذهاباً وإياباً وحالهم كحال بني إسرائيل كما قالوا ادع  لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض حيث ملوا أكل اللحم والعسل.
8 - قال الشعبي فلحقت الأوس والخزرج (الأنصار) بيثرب (المدينة) وغسان وجذام  ولخم بالشام والأزد بعمان وخزاعة بتهامة. فكانت العرب تضرب بهم المثل  فتقول. تفرقوا أيدي سبأ، وأيادي سبأ أي مذاهب سبأ وطرقها.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (3)  
الحلقة (704)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 315الى صــــ 321)                           

**وَلَقَدْ  صَدَّقَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ فَاتَّبَعُوهُ إِلَّا فَرِيقًا مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (20) وَمَا كَانَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا  لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِالْآخِرَةِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ مِنْهَا فِي شَكٍّ  وَرَبُّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ (21) قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ  زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ  وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ (22) وَلَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ  عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ  قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ  الْكَبِيرُ (23)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه: أي صدق ظن إبليس فيهم أنه يستطيع إغواءهم.
فاتبعوه: في الكفر والضلال والإضلال.
إلا فريقا منهم: أي من بني آدم وهم المؤمنون المسلمون فإنهم لم يتبعوه وخاب ظنه فيهم زاده الله خيبة إلى يوم القيامة.
وما كان له عليهم من سلطان: أي ولم يكن لإبليس من تسليط منا عليهم لا بعصا ولا سيف وإنما هو التزيين والإغراء بالشهوات.
إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك: أي لكن أذنّا له في إغوائهم -  إن استطاع - بالتزيين والإغراء لنعلم علم ظهور من يؤمن ويعمل صالحاً ممن  يكفر ويعمل سوءا.
وربك على كل شيء حفيظ: أي وربك يا محمد على كل شيء حفيظ وسيجزي الناس بما كسبوا.
قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله: أي أنهم شركاء لله في ألوهيته.
لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السموات ولا في الأرض: أي ملكاً استقلالياً لا يشاركهم الله فيه.
وما لهم فيهما من شرك: أي وليس لهم من شركة في السموات ولا في الأرض.
وما له منهم من ظهير: أي وليس لله تعالى من شركائكم الذين تدعونهم من معين على شيء.
ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له: أي ولا تنفع الشفاعة أحداً عنده حتى إذا يأذن هو له بها.
حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم: أي ذهب الفزع والخوف عنهم بسماع كلم الرب تعالى.
قالوا ماذا قال ربكم؟ : أي قال بعضهم لبعض استبشاراً ماذا قال ربكم؟ قالوا الحق أي في الشفاعة.
وهو العلي الكبير: العلي فوق كل شيء علوّ ذات وقهر وهو الكبير المتعالي الذي كل شيء دونه.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما ذكر تعالى ما حدث لسبأ من تقلبات وكان عامل ذلك هو تزيين الشيطان  وإغواؤه أخبر تعالى عن حال الناس كل الناس فقال {وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ  عَلَيْهِمْ (1) إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ} أي فيهم لما علم ضعفهم أمام الشهوات  فاستعمل تزيينها كسلاح لحربهم {فَاتَّبَعُوهُ} فيما دعاهم إليه من الشرك  والإسراف والمعاصي {إِلَّا فَرِيقاً مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} وهم المؤمنون  الصادقون في إيمانهم الذين أسلموا لله وجوههم وهم عباد الله الذين ليس  للشيطان عليهم سبيل لإغوائهم فإنهم لم يتبعوه. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية (20)  وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ لَهُ} أي للشيطان {عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ  إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِالْآخِرَةِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ مِنْهَا فِي  شَكٍّ} أي قوة مادية ولا معنوية من حجج وبراهين، وإنما أذن له في التحريش  والوسواس والتزيين وهذا الإذن لعلة وهي ظهور حال الناس ليعلم من (2) يؤمن  بالآخرة وما فيها من جنات ونيران، وقد حفت الجنة بالمكاره والنار بالشهوات  فالمؤمنون بالآخرة يتحملون مشاق التكاليف فينهضون بها ويتجنبون الشهوات  فينجون من النار ويدخلون الجنة، والذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة لا ينهضون بواجب  ولا يتجنبون حراماً فيخسرون أنفسهم 
وأهليهم يوم القيامة وذلك هو الخسران المبين. وقوله تعالى {وَرَبُّكَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ} فهو يحصي أعمال عباده من خير وشر ويحاسبهم عليها  ويجزيهم بها.
وقوله تعالى: {قُلِ ادْعُوا (3) الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} أي  قل يا رسولنا بعد هذا العرض والبيان الشافي الذي تقدم في هذا السياق  للمشركين من قومك ما دمتم مصرين على الشرك بحجة أن شركاءكم ينفعون ويضرون  وأنهم يشفعون لكم يوم تبعثون ادعوهم غير أن الحقيقة التي يجب أن تسمعوها  وتعلموها - وأنتم بعد ذلك وما ترون وتهوون- هي أن الذين تدعونهم من دون  الله وجعلتموهم لله شركاء لا يملكون مثقال ذرة أي وزن ذرة في السموات ولا  في الأرض لا يملكونها استقلالاً ولا يملكونها شركة مع الله المالك الحق،  وهو معنى قوله تعالى {قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ  لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ}  {وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا} أي في السموات والأرض من شرك بمعنى شركة ولو بأدنى  نسبة. وشيء آخر وهو أن شركاءكم الذين تدعونهم ليس لله تعالى منهم من ظهير  أي معين حتى لا يقال بحكم حاجة الرب إليه ندعوه فيشفع لنا عنده. وشيء آخر  وهو أن الشفاعة عند الله لا تتم لأحد ولا تحصل له إلا إذا رضي الله تعالى  بالشفاعة لمن أريد أن الشفاعة له، وبعد أن يأذن أيضا لمن أراد أن يشفع. فلم  يبق إذاً أي طمع في شفاعة آلهتكم لكم لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة إذاً  فكيف تصح عبادتهم وهم لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السموات ولا في الأرض ولا  يشفعون لأحد في الدنيا ولا الآخرة. وقوله تعالى {حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ  قُلُوبِهِمْ} إلى آخره بيان لكيفية الشفاعة يوم القيامة وهي أن الشافع  المأذون له في الشفاعة عندما يسأل الله تعالى فيجيبه الرب تعالى فيصاب بخوف  وفزع شديد {حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ} أي زال ذلك الفزع  والخوف قالوا لبعضهم (4) البعض ماذا قال ربكم؟ فيقولون مستبشرين قالوا:  الحق أي أذن لنا في الشفاعة وهو العلي الكبير أي العلي فوق خلقه بذاته  وقهره وسلطانه الكبير الذي ليس كمثله شيء سبحانه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب  سواه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أن إبليس صدق ظنّه في بني آدم وأنهم سيتبعونه ويغويهم.
2- تقرير التوحيد وأنه لا إله إلا الله ولا يستحق العبادة سواه.
3- بيان بطلان دعاء غير الله إذ المدعو كائنا من كان لا يملك مثقال ذرة في  الكون لا بالاستقلال ولا بالشركة، وليس لله تعالى من ظهير أي ولا معينين  يمكن التوسل بهم، وأخيراً والشفاعة لا تتم إلا بإذنه ولمن رضي له بها.  ولذلك بطل دعاء غير الله ومن دعا غير الله من ملك أو نبي أو وليّ أو غيرهم  فقد ضل الطريق وأشرك بالله في أعظم عبادة وهي الدعاء، والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________**
1 - قرأ نافع والجمهور صدق بتخفيف الدال وقرأ حفص صدّق بالتضعيف والجملة  يبدوا أنها معطوفة على قوله تعالى: {وقال الذين كفروا هل ندلكم} وهو قول  كفار مكة وما بين هذه الآيات وتلك اعتراض للعظة والاعتبار والمقصود من هذه  الآية تنبيه المؤمنين إلى مكايد الشيطان وسوء عاقبة من يتبعه حتى يلعنوه  ولا يتبعوه. قال الحسن لما أهبط آدم وحواء عليهما السلام من الجنة إلى  الأرض وهبط إبليس قال إبليس أما إذا أصبت من الأبوين ما أصبت فالذرية أضعف  وأضعف فكان ذلك ظناً من إبليس فأنزل الله تعالى لقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه.
2 - أي علم الشهادة والظهور الذي يتم به الثواب والعقاب فأما علم الغيب فقد  علمه تبارك وتعالى، (إلا لنعلم) الخ.. جواب لقوله وما كان له عليهم من  سلطان.
3 - هذا الأمر للتحدي والتوبيخ وهو خطاب للمشركين المؤلهين الأصنام بعد ما  ساق من دلائل التوحيد فيما عرفوا من حياة داود وسليمان وأهل سبأ أمر رسوله  أن يتحداهم ويوبخهم على شركهم وباطلهم.
4 - الظاهر أن من طلبوا الشفاعة لما أذن الله تعالى لهم وأصابهم الفزع  والخوف فلما ذهب ذلك من قلوبهم سألوا الملائكة عما قال الله تعالى فتجيبهم  الملائكة قال الحق أي قبل شفاعتكم.**
****************************
**قُلْ  مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ قُلِ اللَّهُ وَإِنَّا  أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (24) قُلْ لَا  تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا أَجْرَمْنَا وَلَا نُسْأَلُ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (25)  قُلْ يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَنَا رَبُّنَا ثُمَّ يَفْتَحُ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ  وَهُوَ الْفَتَّاحُ الْعَلِيمُ (26) قُلْ أَرُونِيَ الَّذِينَ أَلْحَقْتُمْ  بِهِ شُرَكَاءَ كَلَّا بَلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (27)  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (28) وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى  هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (29) قُلْ لَكُمْ مِيعَادُ  يَوْمٍ لَا تَسْتَأْخِرُونَ عَنْهُ سَاعَةً وَلَا تَسْتَقْدِمُونَ (30)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
قل من يرزقكم من السموات والأرض: من السموات بإنزال المطر ومن الأرض بإنبات الزروع.
قل الله: أي إن لم يجيبوا فأجب أنت فقل الله، إذ لا جواب عندهم سواه.
وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين: وأخبرهم بأنكم أنتم أيها المشركون  أو إيانا لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين، وقطعاً فالموحدون هم الذين على هدى  والمشركون هم في الضلال المبين، وإنما شككهم تلطفاً بهم لعلهم يفكرون  فيهتدون.
قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا: أي إنكم لا تسألون عن ذنوبنا.
ولا نسأل عما تعملون: أي ولا نسأل نحن عما تعملون. وهذا تلطفا بهم أيضاً ليراجعوا أمرهم، ولا يحملهم الكلام على العناد.
قل يجمع بيننا ربنا ثم يفتح بيننا بالحق: أي قل لهم سيجمع بيننا ربنا يوم القيامة ويفصل بيننا بالحق وهذا أيضاً تلطف بهم وهو الحق.
قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء: أي قل لهؤلاء المشركين أروني شركاءكم  الذين عبدتموهم مع الله فإن أروه إياهم أصناما لا تسمع ولا تبصر قامت الحجة  عليهم. وقال لهم أتعبدون ما تنحتون وتتركون الله الذي خلقكم وما تعملون؟!.
كلا بل هو الله العزيز الحكيم: كلا: لن تكون الأصنام أهلا للعبادة بل المعبود الحق الواجب العبادة هو الله العزيز الحكيم.
كافة للناس: أي لجميع الناس أي عربهم وعجمهم.
بشيراً ونذيراً: بشيراً للمؤمنين بالجنة، ونذيراً للكافرين بعذاب النار.
قل لكم ميعاد يوم: هو يوم القيامة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في تبكيت المشركين وإقامة الحجج عليهم بتقرير التوحيد وإبطال  التنديد فقال تعالى للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سل قومك مبكتا  لهم: {قُلْ مَنْ (1) يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} بإنزال  الأمطار وإرسال الرياح لواقح وإنبات النباتات والزروع والثمار وتوفير  الحيوان للحم واللبن ومشتقاته؟ وإن تلعثموا في الجواب أو ترددوا خوف  الهزيمة العقلية فأجب أنت قائلاً الله. إذ ليس من جواب عندهم سواه.
وقوله {وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدىً (2) أَوْ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} هذا أسلوب التشكيك وحكمته التلطف 
وقوله: {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (3) } فيه تعزية  للرسول أيضاً إذ الواقع أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون إذ لو علموا لما ترددوا في  عبادة الله وتوحيده والتقرب إليه طمعا فيما عنده وخوفاً مما لديه. وقوله:  {وَيَقُولُونَ} أي أهل مكة من منكري البعث والجزاء {مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ  (4) } أي العذاب الذي تهددنا به وتخوفنا بنزوله بنا إن كنتم أيها المؤمنون  صادقين فيما تقولون لنا وتعدونا به. وهنا أمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يرد على  استهزائهم وتكذيبهم بقوله: {قُلْ لَكُمْ مِيعَادُ (5) } يوم معيّن عندنا  محدد لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة لو طلبتم ذلك لتتوبوا وتستغفروا ولا تستقدمون  أخرى لو طلبتم تعجيله إذ الأمر مبرم محكمٌ لا يقبل النقص ولا الزيادة ولا  التبديل ولا التغيير.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية التلطف مع الخصم فسحاً له في مجال التفكير لعله يثوب إلى رشده.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء وتنويع الأسلوب الدعوي في ذلك.
3- تقرير عقيدة النبوة المحمدية، وعموم رسالة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى الناس كافة.
4- يوم القيامة مقرر الساعة واليوم فلا يصح تقديمه ولا تأخيره بحال.
__________**
1 - لما أبطل بتلك الحجج آلهة المشركين حيث دعاؤها لا يجدي نفعاً للداعين  لأنهم لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السموات ولا في الأرض ولا شفاعتها تنفع  عابديها قرّر بهذه الآيات استحقاق الله تعالى للعبادة دون غيره، واستعمل  أسلوب الجدل لإقامة الحجة على الخصم فقال: قل من يرزقكم.
2 - وإياكم معطوف على محل اسم إن المنصوب والجملة معطوفة على الاستفهام "قل  من يرزقكم الخ" وهذا يقال له أسلوب المنصف وهو أن لا يذكر المجادل لمن  يجادله ما يغيظه أو يثير حفيظته رجاء هدايته إلى الحق.
3 - إذ كانوا يوم نزول هذه الآية أكثرية والمؤمنون أقلية وحتى اليوم أكثر  الناس لا يعلمون جلال الله وجماله وأسماءه وصفاته وما عنده وما لديه، ولا  محابه ولا مكارهه.
4 - الاستفهام للاستبعاد مشوباً بالتعجب من كثرة سؤالهم عن هذا الوعد.
5 - الميعاد مصدر ميمي وهو الوقت المعين لحدوث الشيء وهو هنا إما يوم  القيامة أو حضور الموت وجائز أن يكون يوم هلاكهم وهو يوم بدر وإضافته  بيانية.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (4)  
الحلقة (705)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 322الى صــــ 327)                            

وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَلَا  بِالَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ مَوْقُوفُونَ  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يَرْجِعُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ الْقَوْلَ يَقُولُ  الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لَوْلَا أَنْتُمْ  لَكُنَّا مُؤْمِنِينَ (31) قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ  اسْتُضْعِفُوا أَنَحْنُ صَدَدْنَاكُمْ عَنِ الْهُدَى بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَكُمْ  بَلْ كُنْتُمْ مُجْرِمِينَ (32) وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا  لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ إِذْ  تَأْمُرُونَنَا أَنْ نَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَنَجْعَلَ لَهُ أَنْدَادًا  وَأَسَرُّوا النَّدَامَةَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا  الْأَغْلَالَ فِي أَعْنَاقِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَلْ يُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (33) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولا بالذي بين يديه: أي من الكتب السابقة وهي التوراة والإنجيل.
يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول: أي يقول الأتباع كذا ويرد عليهم المتبوعون بكذا وهو المبيّن في الآيات.
أنحن صددناكم عن الهدى: أي ينكر المستكبرون وهم المتبوعون أن يكونوا صدوا التابعين لهم عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءهم بواسطة رسوله.
بل كنتم مجرمين: أي ظلمة فاسدين مفسدين.
بل مكر الليل والنهار: أي ليس الأمر كما ادعيتم بل مكركم بنا بالليل والنهار هو الذي جعلنا نكفر بالله.
ونجعل له أنداداً: أي شركاء نعبدهم معه فننادُّه بهم.
وأسروا الندامة: أي أخفوها إذ لا فائدة منها أو أظهروها أي أظهروا الندم إذ أسروا الندامة له معنيان أخفى وأظهر.
وجعلنا الأغلال في أعناق: أي وجعلنا الأغلال جمع غل حديدة تجعل في عنق المجرم.
هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون: أي ما يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد والبعث والجزاء فيخبر تعالى فيقول:  {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} أي من مشركي مكة قالوا للرسول والمؤمنين لن  نؤمن (1) بهذا القرآن الذي أنزل على محمد، ولا بالذي أنزل على من تقدمه من  الأنبياء كالتوراة والإنحيل، وذلك لما احتج عليهم بتقرير التوراة والإنجيل  للتوحيد والنبوات والبعث والجزاء قالوا لن نؤمن بالجميع عناداً ومكابرة  وجحوداً وظلما. ولازم هذا أنهم ظلمة معاندون ومن باب دعوتهم إلى الهدى  ستعرض الآيات لهم حالهم يوم القيامة فيقول تعالى لرسوله وهم يستمعون  {وَلَوْ تَرَى} (2) يا رسولنا {إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ مَوْقُوفُونَ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ يَرْجِعُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ الْقَوْلَ} أي يتحاورون  متلاومين. يقول الذين استضعفوا وهم الفقراء المرءوسين الذين كانوا أتباعاً  لكبرائهم وأغنيائهم، يقولون للذين استكبروا عليهم في الدنيا: لولا أنتم أي  صرفتمونا عن الإيمان واتباع الرسول لكنا مؤمنين فيرد عليهم الكبراء بما  أخبر تعالى عنهم في قوله: {قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ  اسْتُضْعِفُوا أَنَحْنُ (3) صَدَدْنَاكُمْ عَنِ الْهُدَى بَعْدَ إِذْ  جَاءَكُمْ} أي ما صددناكم أبدا بل كنتم مجرمين أي أصحاب إجرام وفساد ويرد  عليهم المستضعفون قائلين بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ (4) اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ (5) } أي بل مكركم (6) بنا في الليل والنهار إذ تأمروننا أن  نكفر بالله ونجعل له أنداداً. قال تعالى {وَأَسَرُّوا النَّدَامَةَ (7) }  أي أخفوها لما رأوا العذاب. قال تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا الْأَغْلالَ فِي  أَعْنَاقِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} أي شدت أيديهم إلى أعناقهم بالأغلال وهي جمع  غل حديدة يشد بها المجرم، ثم أدخلوا الجحيم إذ كانوا في موقف خارج جهنم،  وقوله تعالى: {هَلْ (8) يُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} أي ما  يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون فالجزاء بحسب العمل إن كان خيراً فخيرٌ وإن كان  شراًّ فشرٌّ، وكانت أعمالهم كلها شرّاً وظلماً وباطلاً.
هذا وجواب لولا في أول السياق محذوف يقدر بمثل: لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً واكتفي بالعرض لوقفهم عن ذكره فإنه أتم وأشمل.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تشابه الظلمة والمجرمين فالعرب المشركون كانوا يركنون إلى أهل الكتاب  يحتجون بما عندهم على الرسول والمؤمنين، ولما وجدوا التوراة والإنجيل  يقرران عقيدة البعث والجزاء والنبوة تبرأوا منهما وقالوا لن نؤمن بهذا  القرآن ولا بالتوراة والإنحيل.
واليهود كانوا يحتجون بالتوراة على المسلمين ولما وجدوا التوراة تقرر ما  يقرره القرآن تركوا الاحتجاج بالتوراة وأخذوا يحتجون بالسحر كما تقدم في  البقرة في قوله تعالى {وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ،  وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ} .
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرض كامل لموقف من مواقف يوم القيامة، ومشهد من مشاهده.
3- بطلان احتجاج الناس بعمل العلماء أو الحكماء وأشراف الناس إذا كان غير  موافق لشرع الله تعالى وما جاء به رسله من الحق والدين الصحيح.
__________
1 - القائل هذا أبو جهل بن هشام وذلك أن المشركين سألوا أهل الكتاب من  اليهود فلما أعلموهم بما يوافق ما يقول الرسول ويدعوا إليه من التوحيد  والبعث والجزاء والرسالة قالوا: لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه أي  من التوراة والإنجيل.
2 - جواب لو محذوف أي لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً هائلاً مدهشاً ومحيراً.
3 - الاستفهام إنكاري. أنكر عليهم قولهم إنهم صدوا عن الإيمان.
4 - المكر في اللغة الاحتيال والخديعة يقال مكر به يمكر فهو ماكر ومكار.
5 - مكر الليل والنهار الإضافة بمعنى في.
6 - مكرٌ مبتدأ والخبر محذوف تقديره ضدنا وهو جملة فعلية.
7 - الضمير في أسروا عائد على الجميع المستضعفين والمستكبرين والمعنى أنهم  لما انكشف لهم العذاب المعد والمهيأ لهم وذلك عقب المحاورة التي دارت  بينهم، فعلموا أن حوارهم لبعضهم غير نافع لهم أسروا الندامة أي أخفوها لعدم  جدواها.
8 - الاستفهام إنكاري بقرينة الاستثناء بعده أي ما يجزون إلا ما كانوا  يعملون أي من الشرك والظلم والشر والفساد إذ الجزاء من جنس العمل هو العدل  المطلوب.
****************************
وَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا  بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ (34) وَقَالُوا نَحْنُ أَكْثَرُ  أَمْوَالًا وَأَوْلَادًا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُعَذَّبِينَ (35) قُلْ إِنَّ  رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ  النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (36) وَمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُكُمْ  بِالَّتِي تُقَرِّبُكُمْ عِنْدَنَا زُلْفَى إِلَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ  صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ جَزَاءُ الضِّعْفِ بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَهُمْ فِي  الْغُرُفَاتِ آمِنُونَ (37) وَالَّذِينَ يَسْعَوْنَ فِي آيَاتِنَا  مُعَاجِزِينَ أُولَئِكَ فِي الْعَذَابِ مُحْضَرُونَ (38) قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي  يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ وَمَا  أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ  (39) 

شرح الكلمات:
إلا قال مترفوها: أي رؤساؤها المنعمون فيها من أهل المال والجاه.
نحن أكثر أموالاً وأولاداً: أي من المؤمنين.
يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء: امتحاناً أيشكر العبد أم يكفر.
ويقدر: أي يضيق ابتلاء أيصبر المرء أم يسخط.
ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون: أي الحكمة في التوسعة على البعض والتضييق على البعض.
تقربكم عندنا زلفى: أي قربى بمعنى تقريباً.
إلا من آمن وعمل صالحاً: أي لكن من آمن وعمل صالحاً هو الذي تقربه تقريباً.
وهم في الغرفات آمنون: أي من المرض والموت وكل مكروه.
والذين سعوا في آياتنا: أي عملوا على إبطال القرآن والإيمان به وتحكيمه.
معاجزين: أي مقدرين عجزنا وأنهم يفوتوننا فلم نعاقبهم.
وما أنفقتم من شيء: أي من مال في الخير.
وهو خير الرازقين: أي المعطين الزرق. أما خلق الرزق فهو لله تعالى وحده.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير} هذا شروع في تسلية الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ببيان حال من سبق من الأمم وما واجهت به رسلها  فقال تعالى {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ} أي مدينة من المدن {مِنْ  نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا (1) } أي أهل المال والثروة المتنعمون  بألوان المطاعم والمشارب والملابس والمراكب. قالوا لرسل الله {إِنَّا بِمَا  أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} فردوا بذلك دعوتهم. {وَقَالُوا نَحْنُ  أَكْثَرُ أَمْوَالاً وَأَوْلاداً} فاعتزوا بقوتهم، {وَمَا نَحْنُ  بِمُعَذَّبِينَ} كذبوا بالبعث والجزاء كما أن كلامهم مشعر بأنهم مغترون بأن  ما أعطاهم الله من مال وولد كان لرضاه عنهم وعدم سخطه عليهم. وقوله تعالى  {قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ (2) الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ} أي  قل يا نبينا لأولئك المغترين بأن ما لديهم من مال وولد ناجم عن رضا الله  عنهم قل لهم إن ربي جل جلاله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء امتحاناً له لا لرضى عنه  ولا لبغض له، كما أنه يضيق الرزق على من يشاء ابتلاء له لا لبغضه ولا  لمحبته، {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (3) } ومن بينهم  مشركو قريش لا يعلمون أن بسط الرزق كتضييقه عائد إلى تربية الناس بالسراء  والضراء امتحاناً وابتلاء. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلا  أَوْلادُكُمْ بِالَّتِي تُقَرِّبُكُمْ عِنْدَنَا زُلْفَى} يخبر تعالى  المشركين المغترين بالمال والولد يقول لهم وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالحال  التي تقربكم منا وتجعلنا نرضى عنكم وندنيكم منا زلفى أي قربى. {إِلَّا مَنْ  آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً} أي لكن من فعلوا الوجبات والمندوبات  {فَأُولَئِكَ} أي المذكورون لهم جزاء الضعف (4) ، أي جزاء تضاعف لهم  حسناتهم فيه، الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة، وذلك بسبب عملهم الصالحات  {وَهُمْ فِي الْغُرُفَاتِ} أي غرفات الجنة آمنون من الموت ومن كل مكروه  ومنغص لسعادتهم.
وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يَسْعَوْنَ فِي آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ} يخبر  تعالى أن الذين يعملون بجد وحرص في إبطال آياتنا وإطفاء نور هدايتنا في  كتابنا وقلوب عبادنا المؤمنين ويظنون أنهم معجزون لنا أي فائتون لا ندركهم  ولا نعاقبهم هؤلاء المغرورون في العذاب محضرون أي كأنك بهم وهم محضرون في  جهنم يعذبون فيها أبدا.
فقوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي} أي قل يا رسولنا مرة أخرى تقريراً لهذه  الحقيقة العلمية التي خفيت على الناس وجهلها قومك وهي أن الله يبسط الرزق  لمن يشاء امتحاناً لا حباً فيه ولا بغضاً له. وإنما امتحاناً له هل يشكر أو  يكفر فإن شكر زدناه وأكرمناه وإن كفر سلبناه ما أعطيناه وعذبناه،  {وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ} أي لمن يشاء من عباده ابتلاءً له لا بغضاً له ولا حباً  فيه. وإنما لننظر هل يصبر على الابتلاء أو يسخط ويضجر فنزيد في بلائه  وشقائه.. وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ (5) مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ  يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ} في هذا دعوة إلى الإنفاق في سبيل  الله وتشجيع عليه بإعلام الناس أن الإنفاق لا ينقص المال والبخل به لا  يزيده فإن التوسعة كالتضييق لحكمة فلا البخل يزيد في المال ولا الإنفاق في  سبيل الله ينقص منه. وختم هذا بوعده الصادق وهو أن من أنفق في سبيل الله  شيئاً أخلفه الله عليه وهو تعالى خير من قيل إنه يرزق ووصف به.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله في الأمم والشعوب وأنهم ما أتاهم من رسول إلا كفر به الأغنياء والكبراء.
2- بيان اغترار المترفين بما آتاهم الله من مال وولد ظانين أن ذلك من رضا الله تعالى عليهم.
3- بيان الحكمة في التوسعة على بعض والتضييق على بعض، وأنها الامتحان والابتلاء فلا تدل على حبّ الله ولا
على بغضه للعبد.
4- بيان ما يقرب إلى الله ويدني منه وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح ومن ذلك الإنفاق في سبيل الله لا كثرة المال
والولد كما يظن المغرورون المفتنون بالمال والولد.
5- بيان حكم الله فيمن يحارب الإسلام ويريد إبطاله وأنه محضر في جهنم لا محالة.
6- بيان وعد الله تعالى بالخلف لكل من أنفق في سبيله مالاً.
__________
1 - المترفون الذين أعطاهم الله الترف وهو النعيم وسعة العيش في الدنيا وفي  بناء المترفون للمجهول تعريض وتذكير لهم بالمنعم تعالى علهم يذكرون  فيشكرون.
2 - بسط الرزق تيسيره وتكثيره مأخوذ من بسط الثوب وهو نشره ليتسع لصاحبه  وتقدير الرزق معناه إعطاؤه مقدّراً، ويقابله ما يعطى بغير حساب.
3 - مفعول لا يعلمون محذوف وقد ذكر في التفسير وهو أنهم لا يعلمون الحكمة في بسط الرزق وتضييقه.
4 - الضعف بمعنى المضاعف المكرر مرة وأكثر حتى يبلغ أضعافاً مضاعفة إلى سبعمائة ضعف هي سنة الإنفاق في الجهاد.
5 - من في قوله "من شيء" بيانية وجملة فهو يخلفه جواب الشرط وجملة وهو خير  الرازقين تذييل للكلام يحمل معنى الترغيب في الإنفاق في سبيل الله وفي  الحديث الصحيح " يا ابن آدم أنفق أُنفق عليك"، و"ما من يوم تطلع فيه الشمس  إلا وملكان ينزلان يقول أحدهما اللهم أعط منفقا خلفاً ويقول الآخر اللهم  أعط ممسكا تلفاً " في الصحيح".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (5)  
الحلقة (706)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 327الى صــــ 331)                             

وَيَوْمَ  يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلاءِ  إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ (40) قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ  وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ (41) فَالْيَوْمَ لا يَمْلِكُ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ  نَفْعاً وَلا ضَرّاً وَنَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ  النَّارِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ (42)
شرح الكلمات:
ويوم يحشرهم جميعا: أي اذكر يوم نحشرهم جميعاً أي جميع المشركين.
أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون؟ : أي يقول تعالى هذا للملائكة تقريعاً للمشركين وتوبيخاً لهم.
قالوا سبحانك: أي قالت الملائكة سبحانك أي تقديساً لك عن الشرك وتنزيهاً.
أنت ولينا من دونهم: أي لا موالاة بيننا وبينهم أي يتبرأوا منهم.
بل كانوا يعبدون الجن: أي الشياطين التي كانت تتمثل لهم فيحسبونها ملائكة فيطيعونها فتلك عبادتهم لها.
فاليوم لا يملك بعضكم لبعض: أي لا يملك المعبودون للعابدين.
نفعاً ولا ضراً: أي لا يملكون نفعهم فينفعونهم ولا ضرهم فيضرونهم.
ونقول للذين ظلموا: أي أشركوا غير الله في عبادته من الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء والصالحين.
عذاب النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون: أي كنتم في الدنيا تكذبون بالبعث والجزاء وهو الجنة أو النار.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء والتوحيد. قال تعالى  لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ واذكر {وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ (1) }  أي المشركين {جَمِيعاً} فلم نبق منهم أحدا، ثم نقول للملائكة وهم أمامهم  تقريعاً للمشركين وتأنيباً: {أَهَؤُلاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ  (2) } فتتبرأ الملائكة من ذلك وينزهون الله تعالى عن الشرك فيقولون:  {سُبْحَانَكَ} أي تنزيهاً لك عن الشرك وتقديساً {أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ  دُونِهِمْ} أما هم فلا ولاية بيننا وبينهم {بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ  الْجِنَّ (3) } أي الشياطين {أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ} أي مصدقون  فأطاعوهم في عبادة الأصنام وعصوك وعصوا رسلك فلم يعبدوك ولم يطيعوا رسلك.
وقوله تعالى {فَالْيَوْمَ لا يَمْلِكُ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ نَفْعاً وَلا  ضَرّا} أي يقال لهم هذا القول تيئيساً وإبلاساً أي قطعاً لرجائهم في أن  يشفعوا لهم. وقوله تعالى {وَنَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا} وهم المشركون  {ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ النَّارِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ} أي كنتم  تكذبون بها في الدنيا فذوقوا اليوم عذابها. والعياذ بالله من عذاب النار.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر بعض أحوالها.
2- أن من كانوا يعبدون الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين كانوا يعبدون الشياطين  إذ هي التي زينت لهم الشرك. أما الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء فلم يرضوا  بذلك منهم فضلاً عن أن يأمروهم به.
3- بيان توبيخ أهل النار بتكذيبهم في الدنيا بالآخرة وكفرهم بوجود نار يعذبون بها يوم القيامة.
__________
1 - هذا الكلام متصل بما قبله وهو قوله تعالى ولو ترى إذ الظالمون موقوفون  إذ السياق كله في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرض أحوال أهل النار وما يجري  لهم من أمور.
2 - هذا كقوله تعالى {وإذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس  اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله؟} وهو سؤال تقريع وتوبيخ لا للمسئول ولكن  لعابديه من الإنس والجن.
3 - روي أن بني مُليح من خزاعة كانوا يعبدون الجن ويزعمون أن الجن تتراءى  لهم وأنهم الملائكة وأنهم بنات الله، وهو قوله تعالى في سورة الصافات  "وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا".
******************************  ****
وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالُوا مَا هَذَا إِلَّا رَجُلٌ  يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَصُدَّكُمْ عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَالُوا مَا  هَذَا إِلَّا إِفْكٌ مُفْتَرًى وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلْحَقِّ  لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (43) وَمَا  آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ  قَبْلَكَ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ (44) وَكَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَمَا  بَلَغُوا مِعْشَارَ مَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ فَكَذَّبُوا رُسُلِي فَكَيْفَ كَانَ  نَكِيرِ (45) قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَعِظُكُمْ بِوَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ  مَثْنَى وَفُرَادَى ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِكُمْ مِنْ جِنَّةٍ  إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
آياتنا بيّنات: أي آيات القرآن الكريم واضحات ظاهرة المعنى بينة الدلالة.
قالوا ما هذا إلا رجل: أي ما محمد إلا رجل من الرجال.
يريد أن يصدكم عما كان يعبد آباؤكم: أي يريد أن يصرفكم عن عبادتكم لآلهتكم التي كان يعبدها آباؤكم من قبل.
إلا إفك مفترى: أي إلا كذب مختلق مزور.
وقال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم: أي قالوا للقرآن لما جاءهم به محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إن هذا إلا سحر مبين: أي ما هذا أي القرآن إلا سحر مبين أي محمد ساحر والقرآن سحر.
من كتب يدرسونها: أي يقرأونها فأباحت لهم الشرك وأذنت لهم فيه.
وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير: أي ولم نرسل إليهم قبلك من رسول فدعاهم إلى الشرك.
وما بلغوا معشار ما آتيناهم: أي ولم يبلغ أولئك الأمم الذين أهلكناهم معشار ما آتينا هؤلاء من الحجج والبينات.
فكيف كان نكير: أي فكيف كان إنكاري عليهم بالعقوبة إلا هلاك والجواب كان واقعا موقعه لم يخطئه بحال.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في عرض مواقف المشركين المخزية والتنديد بهم والوعيد الشديد  لهم. قال تعالى {وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ} أي مشركي قريش وكفارها  {آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ} أي يتلوها رسولنا واضحات الدلالة بينات المعاني  فيما تدعوا إليه من الحق وتندد به من الباطل. كان جوابهم أن قالوا: ما هذا  إلا رجل يريد أن يصدكم عما كان يعبد آباؤكم. أي ما محمد إلا رجل أي ليس  بملك يريد أن يصدكم أي يصرفكم عما كان يعبد آباؤكم من الأوثان والأحجار.  فسبحان الله أين يذهب بعقول المشركين أما يخجلون لما يقولون عما كان يعبد  آباؤكم من الأصنام والأوثان، إنه يصدهم حقاً عن عبادة الأوثان ولكن إلى  عبادة الرحمن. وقالوا أيضاً ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {وَقَالُوا مَا  هَذَا إِلَّا إِفْكٌ (1) } أو كذب {افْتَرَاهُ} أي اختلقه وتخرصه من نفسه  أي قالوا في القرآن وما يحمل من تشريع وهدى ونور قالوا فيه إنه كذبه محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سبحان الله ما أشد سخف هؤلاء المشركين.  وقالوا أيضاً ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ} أي قالوا في  الرسول وما جاءهم به من الدعوة إلى التوحيد والإصلاح {إِنْ هَذَا} أي ما  هذا إلا سحر مبين، وذلك لما رأوا من تأثير الرسول والقرآن في نفوسهم إذ كان  يحرك نفوسهم ويهزها هزاً.
بعد هذا العرض لمواقف المشركين قال تعالى: {وَمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ (2) } أي  مشركي قريش {مِنْ كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا} أي أصروا على الشرك وما أعطيناهم  من كتب يقرأونها فوجدوا فيها الإذن بالشرك أو مشروعيته فتمسكوا به، {وَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَكَ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ} أي رسول فأجاز لهم الشرك أو  سنه لهم فهم على سنته، اللهم لا ذا ولا ذاك. فكيف إذاً هذا الإصرار على  الشرك وهو باطل لم ينزل به كتاب ولم يبعث به رسول (3) .
وقوله تعالى: {وَكَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ (4) } أي من الأمم  البائدة {وَمَا بَلَغُوا} أي ولم يبلغ هؤلاء من القوة معشار (5) ما كان  لأولئك الأقوام الهالكين، ومع ذلك أهلكناهم، فكيف كان نكيري أي كيف كان  إنكاري عليهم الشرك وتكذيب رسلي كان بإبادتهم واستئصالهم. أما يخاف هؤلاء  الضعفاء أن تحل بهم عقوبتنا فنهلكهم عن آخرهم كما أهلكنا من قبلهم ولما لم  يرد الله إبادتهم بعد أن استوجبوها بالتكذيب لرسوله والإصرار على الشرك  والكفر قال لرسوله قل لهم {إِنَّمَا (6) أَعِظُكُمْ بِوَاحِدَةٍ} أي بخصلة  واحدة وهي أن تقوموا لله متجردين من الهوى والتعصب {مَثْنَى} ، أي اثنين  اثنين، {وَفُرَادَى} أي واحداً واحداً، ثم تتفكروا في حياة محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ومواقفه الخيّرة معكم وبعده عن كل أذى وشر وفساد  فإنكم تعلمون يقينا أنه ما بصاحبكم محمد من جنّة ولا جنون {إِنْ هُوَ  إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ} ، أي ما هو صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلا نذير لكم أمام عذاب شديد قد ينزل بكم وهو  مشفق عليكم في ذلك خائف لا يريده لكم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عناد المشركين وسخف عقولهم وهبوطهم الفكري.
2- ضعف كفار قريش وتشددهم وعتوهم إذا قيسوا بالأمم السابقة فإنهم لا يملكون من القوة نسبة واحد إلى
ألف إذ المعشار هو عشر عشر العشر (7) .
3- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وإثباتها وذلك ينفي الجِنّة عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإثبات أنه نذير.
__________
1 - ما هذا يعنون القرآن الكريم وكذا قولهم إن هذا إلا سحر فإنهم يعنون  القرآن الكريم أيضاً وإن بمعنى ما النافية والإسناد بعدها دال عليها.
2 - الجملة حالية من ضمير قالوا ما هذا.
3 - أي أنه ليس لهم ما يتثبتون به من أقل دليل وأدنى شبهة كما هي الحال عند  أهل الكتاب إذ قالوا عندنا كتابنا وجاءتنا رسلنا أما المشركون فليس لهم من  ذلك شيء.
4 - في الآية تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في تكذيبهم له  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتهديد لهم. التسلية في قوله "كذب الذين  من قبلهم" والتهديد في "فكذبوا رسلي فكيف كان نكير" والفاء للتفريع أي في  قوله فكذبوا رسلي.
5 - المعشار العشر إذ هو الجزء العاشر كالمرباع الذي يعطى لقائد الكتيبة من الغنائم وهو ربعها.
6 - هذا انتقال من حكاية أقوال المشركين والرد عليهم إلى دعوتهم للإنصاف في  النظر والتأمل في الحقائق ليتضح لهم خطأهم وهذا من باب الإعذار لهم في  المجادلة ليهلك من يهلك عن بينة ويحيى من يحي عن بينة.
7 - قال القرطبي: وقيل المعشار هو عشر العشير، والعشير هو عشر العشر فيكون  جزاء من ألف جزء قال الماوردي وهو أظهر لأن المراد به المبالغة في التقليل  وما فسرت به الآية في التفسير أرجح وأوضح، وإن أريد به ما أتى الله هذه  الأمة من العلم والبيان فهذا المعنى صحيح غير أنه لا يتلاءم مع سياق  الآيات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الاحزاب - (6)  
الحلقة (707)
تفسير سورة سبأ مكية 
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 332الى صــــ 337)                              

قُلْ  مَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ فَهُوَ لَكُمْ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى  اللَّهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ (47) قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي  يَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ (48) قُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَمَا  يُبْدِئُ الْبَاطِلُ وَمَا يُعِيدُ (49) قُلْ إِنْ ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا  أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي وَإِنِ اهْتَدَيْتُ فَبِمَا يُوحِي إِلَيَّ رَبِّي  إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ (50) وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ فَزِعُوا فَلَا فَوْتَ  وَأُخِذُوا مِنْ مَكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ (51) وَقَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ وَأَنَّى  لَهُمُ التَّنَاوُشُ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ (52) وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا بِهِ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَيَقْذِفُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ (53) وَحِيلَ  بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ كَمَا فُعِلَ بِأَشْيَاعِهِمْ مِنْ  قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِي شَكٍّ مُرِيبٍ (54)
شرح الكلمات:
قل إن ربي يقذف بالحق: أي يلقي بالوحي الحق إلى أنبيائه. ويقذف الباطل بالحق أيضاً فيدمغه.
وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد: أي وما يبدئ الباطل الذي هو الكفر، وما يعيد أي إنه لا أثر له.
فإنما أضل على نفسي: أي إثم ضلالي على نفسي لا يحاسب ولا يعاقب به غيري.
إنه سميع قريب: أي سميع لما أقول لكم قريب غير بعيد فلا يتعذر عليه مجازاة أحد من خلقه.
إذ فزعوا فلا فوت: أي إذ فزعوا للبعث أي خافوا ونفروا فلا فوت لهم منا بل هم في قبضتنا.
وأنى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد: أي لما شاهدوا العذاب قالوا آمنا بالقرآن  وكيف لهم ذلك وهم بعيدون إنهم في الآخرة والإيمان في الدنيا. (التناوش)  التناول من مكان بعيد.
كما فعل بأشياعهم من قبل: أي فعلنا بهم كما فعلنا بمن قبلهم من أمم الكفر والباطل.
في شك مريب: أي في شك بالغ من نفوسهم فأصبحوا به مضطربين لا يطمئنون إلى شيء أبداً.
معنى الآيات:
لما لج المشركون في الخصومة والعناد ودعاهم الله تعالى إلى أمثل حل وهو أن  يقوموا لله متجردين لله تعالى من الهوى والتعصب يقوموا اثنين اثنين أو  واحداً واحداً لأن الجماعة من شأنها أن تختلف مع الآراء ثم يتفكروا في حياة  الرسول وما دعاهم إليه من الهدى والحق فإنكم تعلمون أنه ليس كما اتهمتموه  بالجنون وإنما هو نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد يخاف وقوعه بكم ونزوله عليكم  هنا أمره تعالى أن يقول لهم وكوني نذيراً لكم مما أخاف عليكم لا أسألكم على  إنذاري لكم أجراً (1) {إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى اللهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ} أي مطلع عليّ عالم بصدقي ويجزيني على إنذاري لكم إذ  كلفني به فقمت به طاعة له. وقوله تعالى {قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي يَقْذِفُ (2)  بِالْحَقِّ} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا إن ربي يقذف بالحق أي يلقي بالوحي على من  يشاء من عباده {عَلَّامُ (3) الْغُيُوبِ} أي وهو علام الغيوب يعلم من هو  أهل للوحي إليه والإرسال فيوحي إليه ويرسله كما أوحى إليّ وأرسلني إليكم  نذيراً وبشيراً. وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَمَا يُبْدِئُ  الْبَاطِلُ وَمَا يُعِيدُ} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا جاء الحق وهو الإسلام الدين  الحق، فلم يبق للباطل الذي هو الشرك والكفر مكان ولا مجال، وما يبدئ  الباطل وما يعيد؟ أي أنه كما لا يبدئ لا يعيد فهو ذاهب لا أثر له أبداً  وقوله: {قُلْ (4) إِنْ ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي} أي  أعلمهم بأنك إن ضللت فيما أنت قائم عليه تدعوا إليه فإنما عائد ضلالك عليك  لا عليهم، وإن اهتديت فهدايتك بفضل ما يوحي إليك ربك من الهدى والنور  {إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ} سميع لأقوالك وأقوال غيرك غير بعيد فيتعذر عليه  مجازاة عباده صاحب الإحسان بالإحسان وصاحب السوء بالسوء. وقوله تعالى:  {وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ فَزِعُوا فَلا فَوْتَ وَأُخِذُوا مِنْ مَكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ}  أي لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً يقول تعالى لرسوله ولو ترى (5) إذ فزع المشركون في  ساحات فصل القضاء يوم القيامة فزعوا من شدة الهول والخوف وقد أخذوا من مكان  قريب وألقوا في جهنم لرأيت أمراً فظيعاً في غاية الفظاعة. وقوله {فَلا  فَوْتَ} 
لهم لا يفوتون الله تعالى ولا يهربون من قبضته. وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا  آمَنَّا بِهِ (6) } أي قالوا بعد ما بعثوا وفزعوا من هول القيامة قالوا  آمنا به أي بالله وكتابه ولقائه ورسوله، قال تعالى {وَأَنَّى لَهُمُ (7)  التَّنَاوُشُ} أي التناول للإيمان من مكان بعيد إذ هم في الآخرة والإيمان  كان في الدنيا فكيف يتناولونه بهذه السهولة ويقبل منهم وينجون من العذاب  هذا بعيد جداً ولن يكون أبداً وقد كفروا به من قبل أي لا سيما وأنهم قد عرض  عليهم الإيمان وهم قادرون عليه فرفضوه فكيف يمكنون منه الآن. وقوله  {وَيَقْذِفُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ (8) مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ} أي وها هم اليوم في  الدنيا يقذفون بالغيب محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقواصم الظهر  مرة يقولون كاذب ومرة ساحر ومرة شاعر وأخرى مجنون وكل هذا رجما بالغيب لا  شبهة لهم فيه ولا أدنى ريبة تدعوهم إليه وأخيراً قال تعالى: {وَحِيلَ  بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ} وهو الإيمان الموجب للنجاة كما فعل  بأشياعهم (9) أي أشباههم وأنصارهم من أهل الكفر والتكذيب لما جاءهم العذاب  قالوا آمنا ولم ينفعهم إيمانهم وأهلكوا فألقوا في الجحيم، وقوله {إِنَّهُمْ  (10) كَانُوا فِي شَكٍّ مُرِيبٍ} أي مشركو قريش وكفارها أخبر تعالى أنهم  كانوا في الدنيا في شك من توحيدنا ونبينا ولقائنا مريب أي موقع لهم في  الريب والاضطراب فلم يؤمنوا فماتوا على الكفر والشرك وهذا جزاء من يموت على  الشرك والكفر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- دعوة الله تعالى ينبغي أن لا يأخذ الداعي عليها أجراً، ويحتسب أجره على الله عز وجل.
2- بيان صدق الله تعالى في قوله جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد إذ ما هو إلاّ سنيّات والإسلام ضارب
بجرانه في الجزيرة فلا دين فيها إلا الإسلام.
3- الإيمان الاضطراري لا ينفع صاحبه كإيمان من رأى العذاب.
4- الشك كفر ولا إيمان مع رؤية العذاب.
__________
1 - أي جُعلاً على تبليغ الرسالة فإن سألتكموه فهو لكم.
2 - جائز أن يكون المعنى يقذف الباطل بالحق فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق كذا روي عن  ابن عباس وقال قتادة بالحق أي بالوحي وعنه أن الحق القرآن والكل صحيح وما  في التفسير أقرب وأوضح.
3 - علاّم مرفوع على أنه خبر لمبتدأ محذوف أي هو علاّم الغيوب والغيوب جمع  غيب وقرأ الجمهور بضم الغين وكسرها بعضهم كبيوت إذ يجوز لها الضم والكسر  والآية فيها معنى (الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته) وفيها رد على المعترضين على  الوحي إلى محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4 - لما أفحمهم في الآيات السابقة وقطع طريق الاستدلال عليهم وتركهم في  غيهم حيارى أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم تاركاً جدالهم لعدم الفائدة منه بعد وضوح  الحق (إن ضللت) الآية فعل هذا إنهاءً لجدل عقيم.
5 - الخطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولكل ذي أهلية وجواب لو  محذوف كأن اللفظ لا يقدر على تصويره على حقيقته لفظاعته وهو كذلك.
6 - صالح أن يكون الضمير للوعيد أو ليوم البعث أو النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو القرآن إذ الكل واجب الإيمان وقد كفروا بالكل  وكذبوا.
7 - أنى استفهام عن المكان وهو مستعمل هنا للإنكار والتناوش التناول السهل  وأكثر وروده في شرب الإبل شرباً خفيفاً من الحوض ونحوه قال الشاعر:
باتت تنوش الحوض نوشاً من علا
نوشاً به تقطع أجواز الفلا
أي تتناول الماء من أعلاه ولا تغوص مشافرها فيه.
8 - القذف الرمي باليد من بعد ويستعار للقول بدون تروّ ولا دليل وهو كقولهم  في الأصنام هم شفعاؤنا عند الله وكتكذيبهم بالبعث والتوحيد والنبوة.
9 - الأشياع المتشابهون في النحلة وإن كانوا سالفين وأصل المشايعة المتابعة في العمل.
10 - هذه الجملة تعليلية لكل ما سبق في تكذيبهم وعنادهم وجهلهم وضلالهم إذ  الشك وعد اليقين هو الذي يوقع صاحبه في أودية الضلال والباطل.
*****************************
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ  الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ  يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ (1) مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلَا مُمْسِكَ  لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلَا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ (2) يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ (3) 
سورة فاطر
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ  الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلاً أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ  يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  (1) مَا يَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا  وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ (2) يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللهِ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ  لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ (3)
شرح الكلمات:
الحمد لله: أي قولوا الحمد لله فإنه واجب الحمد ومقتضى الحمد ما ذكر بعد.
فاطر السموات والأرض: أي خالقهما على غير مثال سابق.
جاعل الملائكة رسلا: أي جعل منهم رسلا إلى الأنبياء كجبريل عليه السلام.
أولي أجنحة: أي ذوي أجنحة جمع جناح كجناح الطير.
يزيد في الخلق ما يشاء: أي يزيد على الثلاثة ما يشاء فإن لجبريل ستمائة جناح.
وما يمسك: أي الله من الرحمة فلا أحد يرسلها غيره سبحانه وتعالى.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي الغالب على أمره الحكيم في تدبيره وصنعه.
اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم: أي اذكروا نعمه تعالى عليكم في خلقكم ورزقكم وتأمينكم في حرمكم.
هل من خالق غير الله: أي لا خالق لكم غير الله ولا رازق لكم يرزقكم.
من السماء والأرض: أي بإنزال المطر من السماء وإنبات الزروع في الأرض.
لا إله إلا هو: أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو إذاً فاعبدوه ووحدوه.
فأنى تؤفكون: أي كيف تصرفون عن توحيده مع اعترافكم بأنه وحده الخالق الرازق.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ (1) السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي  الشكر الكامل والحمد التام لله استحقاقاً، والكلام خرج مخرج الخبر ومعناه  الإنشاء أي قولوا الحمد لله. واشكروه كما هو أيضاً إخبار منه تعالى بأن  الحمد له ولا مستحقه غيره ومقتضى حمده فطره السموات والأرض أي خلقه لهما  على غير مثال سابق ولا نموذج حاكاه في خلقهما. وجعله الملائكة (2) رسلاً  إلى الأنبياء وإلى من يشاء من عباده بالإلهام والرؤيا الصالحة. وقوله  {أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ} صفة للملائكة أي أصحاب أجنحة مثنى أي اثنين اثنين،  وثلاث أي ثلاثة ثلاثة، ورباع أي أربعة أربعة. وقوله {يَزِيدُ فِي  الْخَلْقِ} أي خلق الأجنحة ما يشاء فقد خلق لجبريل عليه السلام ستمائة جناح  كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحاح ويزيد  في خلق (3) ما يشاء من مخلوقاته وهو على كل شيء قدير.
وقوله تعالى {مَا يَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ (4) فَلا  مُمْسِكَ لَهَا} يخبر تعالى أن مفاتيح كل شيء بيده فما يفتح للناس من أرزاق  وخيرات وبركات لا يمكن لأحد من خلقه أن يمسكها دونه وما يمسك من ذلك فلا  يستطيع أحد من خلقه أن يرسله، وهو وحده العزيز الغالب على أمره ومراده فلا  مانع لما أعطى ولا راد لما قضى الحكيم في صنعه وتدبير خلقه. وقوله تعالى:  {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ} هذا نداؤه  تعالى لأهل مكة من قريش يأمرهم (5) بعده بأن يذكروا نعمه تعالى عليهم حيث  خلقهم ووسع أرزاقهم وجعل لهم حرماً آمنا والناس يتخطفون من 
حولهم خائفون يأمرهم بذكر نعمه لأنهم إذا ذكروها شكروها بالإيمان به  وتوحيده. وقوله {هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللهِ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ} والجواب لا أحد إذ لا خالق إلا هو ولا رازق سواه  فهو الذي خلقهم ومن السماء والأرض رزقهم. السماء تمطر والأرض تنبت بأمره.  إذاً فلا إله إلا هو أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو فكيف تصرفون عن الحق بعد  معرفته إن حالكم لعجب.
هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ (6) اللهِ  يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى  تُؤْفَكُونَ} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب حمد الله تعالى وشكره على إنعامه.
2- تقرير الرسالة والنبوة لمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بإخباره أنه جاعل الملائكة رسلاً.
3- وجوب اللجوء إلى الله تعالى في طلب الخير ودفع الضر فإنه بيده خزائن كل شيء.
4- وجوب ذكر النعم ليكون ذلك حافزاً على شكرها بطاعة الله ورسوله.
5- تقرير التوحيد بالأدلة العقلية التي لا ترد.
6- العجب من حال المشركين يقرون بانفراد الله تعالى بخلقهم ورزقهم ويعبدون معه غيره.
__________
1 - يصح في فاطر الجر على النعت والرفع على القطع أي هو فاطر والنصب على  المدح أي أمدح فاطر، والفطر: الشق يقال فطرته فانفطر وتفطر، وفطر ناب  البعير إذا شق اللحم وطلع، والفاطر: الخالق، قال ابن عباس كنت لا أدري ما  "فاطر السموات والأرض" حتى أتاني أعرابيان يختصمان في بئر فقال أحدهما أنا  فطرتها أي أنا ابتدأتها والمراد بالسموات والأرض العالم كله.
2 - المراد بالملائكة جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وعزائيل "وملك الموت" وما شاء الله.
3 - جائز أن يكون في ملاحة العين والحسن في الأنف والحلاوة في الفم، وفي  الصوت الحسن والشعر الحسن والحظ الحسن كل هذا مذكور وداخل في العبارة فإنها  عامة.
4 - لفظ الرحمة نكرة دال على الكثرة والشيوع فهو يتناول كل ما هو رحمة من النبوة والعلم إلى المطر والرزق إلى النصر والفوز.
5 - أي بعد أن ناداهم أمرهم بأن يذكروا نعمه عليهم إذ نداء المأمور يلفت  نظره ويحضر حواسه لاستقبال ما يلقى إليه ويؤمر به أو يحذر منه.
6 - قرئ غير الله بالجر وقرأ الجمهور بالرفع على محل خالق المرفوع محلاً في الآية دليل على أن الخير والشر كلاهما من خلق الله تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فاطر - (1)  
الحلقة (708)
 تفسير سورة فاطر مكية 
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 337الى صــــ 343)                               

وَإِنْ  يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ  تُرْجَعُ الْأُمُورُ (4) يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ  فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ  بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ (5) إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ  عَدُوًّا إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ  السَّعِيرِ (6) الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ (7) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإن يكذبوك: أي يا رسولنا فيما جئت به من التوحيد وعقيدة البعث والجزاء ولم يؤمنوا بك.
فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك: أي فلست وحدك كذبت إذاً فلا تأس ولا تحزن واصبر كما صبر مَن قبلك.
وإلى الله ترجع الأمور: وسوف يجزي المكذبين بتكذيبهم والصابرين بصبرهم.
ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور: أي ولا يغرنكم بالله أي في حلمه وإمهاله الغرور أي الشيطان.
فاتخذوه عدواً: أي فلا تطيعوه ولا تقبلوا ما يغركم به وأطيعوا ربكم عز وجل.
إنما يدعوا حزبه: أي أتباعه في الباطل والكفر والشر والفساد.
ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير: أي ليؤول أمرهم إلى أن يكونوا من أصحاب النار المستعرة.
لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير: أي لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم وأجر كبير في الجنة وذلك لإيمانهم وعملهم الصالحات.
معنى الآيات:
لما أقام تعالى الحجة على المشركين في الآيات السابقة قال لرسوله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وَإِنْ يُكَذِّبُوكَ (1) } بعدما أقمت عليهم  الحجة فلست وحدك المكذَّب فقد كذبت قبلك رسل كثيرون جاءوا أقوامهم بالبينات  والزبر وصبروا إذاً فاصبر كما صبروا {وَإِلَى اللهِ تُرْجَعُ (2)  الْأُمُورُ} وسوف يقضي بينك وبينهم بالحق فينصرك في الدنيا ويخذلهم، ويرحمك  في الآخرة ويعذبهم.
وقوله {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ} أي يا أهل مكة وكل  مغرور من الناس بالحياة الدنيا اعلموا أن وعد الله بالبعث والجزاء حق فلا  تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا بطول أعماركم وصحة أبدانكم وسعة أرزاقكم، فإن ذلك  زائل عنكم لا محالة {وَلا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللهِ} أي حلمه وإمهاله  {الْغَرُورُ (3) } وهو الشيطان حيث يتخذ من حلم الله تعالى عليكم وإمهاله  لكم طريقا إلى إغوائكم وإفسادكم بما يحملكم عليه من تأخير التوبة والإصرار  على المعاصي، والاستمرار عليها {إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ 
لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ (4) } بالغ العداوة ظاهرها فاتخذوه أنتم عدواً كذلك فلا  تطيعوه ولا تستجيبوا لندائه، {إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ} أي أتباعه  {لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ} أي النار المستعرة، إنه يريد أن  تكونوا معه في الجحيم. إذ هو محكوم عليه بها أزلاً وقوله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا (5) لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ} أي في الآخرة، والذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات {لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ} أي لذنوبهم {وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ} هو الجنة وما  فيها من النعيم المقيم. هذا حكم الله في عباده وقراره فيهم: وهم فريقان  مؤمن صالح وكافر فاسد ولكل جزاء عادل.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ويدخل فيها كل دعاة الحق إذا كذّبوا وأوذوا فعليهم أن يصبروا.
2- تقرير البعث والجزاء المتضمن له وعد الله الحق.
3- التحذير من الاغترار بالدنيا أي من طول العمر وسعة الرزق سلامة البدن.
4- التحذير من الشيطان ووجوب الاعتراف بعداوته، ومعاملته معاملة العدو فلا  يقبل كلامه ولا يستجاب لندائه ولا يخدع بتزيينه للقبيح والشر.
5- بيان جزاء أولياء الرحمن أعداء الشيطان، وجزاء أعداء الرحمن أولياء الشيطان.
__________
1 - في هذه الآية تعزية الله تعالى رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتسليته له بالتأسي بمن قبله من الرسل وتكذيب أممهم لهم.
2 - قرأ الجمهور ترجع بضم التاء وقرأ بعض بفتحها والكل صحيح ومآل المعنى واحد.
3 - الغرور بالضم مصدر غره يغره غرورا، وبالفتح الشيطان وهو المراد هنا  وصيغته من صيغ المبالغة "فعول" إذ هو كثير الغرور يأتيهم من حيث حلم الله  وإمهاله فيصرفهم عن الحق مغرراً إياهم بأنهم لو كانوا على باطل لأهلكوا كما  أهلك الذين من قبلهم، ويسوّف آخرين بحلم الله فيصرفهم عن التوبة.
4 - يكفي في إثبات عداوته أنه أخرج أبوينا من الجنة، وأنه تعهد بإضلالهم وإغوائهم كقوله لأغوينهم أجمعين وقوله ولأضلنهم ولأمنينهم.
5 - الذين كفروا: الجملة مستأنفة بيانياً لأنه بعد التحذير من طاعة الشيطان  يلوح في الأذهان سؤال: ما جزاء من أطاع الشيطان وما جزاء من عصاه؟ فالجواب  الذين كفروا لهم عذاب شديد والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر  كبير ويرى بعضهم أنها ابتدائية ذكرت فذلكة لما تقدم من الكلام.
**********************
أَفَمَنْ  زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ فَرَآهُ حَسَنًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُضِلُّ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ فَلَا تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  حَسَرَاتٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ (8) وَاللَّهُ الَّذِي  أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَسُقْنَاهُ إِلَى بَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ  فَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا كَذَلِكَ النُّشُورُ (9)  مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعًا إِلَيْهِ  يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ  وَالَّذِينَ يَمْكُرُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَكْرُ  أُولَئِكَ هُوَ يَبُورُ (10) وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ  نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمَا تَحْمِلُ مِنْ أُنْثَى وَلَا  تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ وَلَا يُنْقَصُ  مِنْ عُمُرِهِ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ (11)  
شرح الكلمات:
أفمن زين له سوء عمله: أي قبيح عمله من الشرك والمعاصي.
فرآه حسنا: أي رآه حسناً زيناً لا قبح فيه.
فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم: أي على أولئك الذين زين لهم الشيطان قبيح أعمالهم.
حسرات: أي لا تهلك نفسك بالتحسر عليهم لكفرهم.
إن الله عليم بما يصنعون: وسيجزيهم بصنيعهم الباطل.
فتثير سحاباً: أي تزعجه وتحركه بشدة فيجتمع ويسير.
فسقناه إلى بلد ميت: أي لا نبات فيه.
فأحيينا به الأرض: أي بالنبات والعشب والكلأ والزرع.
كذلك النشور: أي البعث والحياة الثانية.
فلله العزة جميعا: أي فليطلب العزة بطاعة الله فإنها لا تنال إلا بذلك.
إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب: أي إلى الله تعالى يصعد الكلم الطيب وهو سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر.
والعمل الصالح يرفعه: أي أداء الفرائض وفعل النوافل يرفع إلى الله الكلم الطيب.
يمكرون السيئات: أي يعملونها ويكسبونها.
مكر أولئك هو يبور: أي عملهم هو الذي يفسد ويبطل.
خلقكم من تراب: أي أصلكم وهو آدم.
ثم من نطفة: أي من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة وذلك كل ذرّية آدم.
ثم جعلكم أزواجاً: أي ذكراً وأنثى.
وما تحمل من أنثى: أي ما تحمل من جنين ولا تضعه إلا بإذنه.
وما يعمر من معمر: أي وما يطول من عمر ذي عمر طويل إلا في كتاب.
ولا ينقص من عمره: أي بأن يجعل أقل وأقصر من العمر الطويل إلا في كتاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقوية روح الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  والشد من عزمه أمام تقلبات المشركين وعنادهم ومكرهم فقال تعالى: {أَفَمَنْ  (1) زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ فَرَآهُ حَسَناً (2) } أي أفمن زين له  الشيطان ونفسه وهواه قبيح عمله وهو الشرك والمعاصي فرآه حسنا كمن هداه الله  فهو على نور من ربه يرى الحسنة حسنة والسيئة سيئة والجواب: لا، لا. وقوله  تعالى: {فَإِنَّ اللهَ يُضِلُّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ} يضل  بعدله وحسب سنته في الإضلال من يشاء من عباده، ويهدي بفضله من يشاء هدايته  إذاً فلا تذهب (3) نفسك أيها الرسول على عدم هدايتهم حسرات فتهلك نفسك  تحسّراً على عدم هدايتهم. وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ}  فلذا لا داعي إلى الحزن والغمّ ما دام الله تعالى وهو ربهم قد أحصى أعمالهم  وسيجزيهم بها وقوله تعالى {وَاللهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ  سَحَاباً} أي تزعجه وتحركه. {فَسُقْنَاهُ إِلَى بَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ} (4) أي لا  نبات ولا زرع به {فَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا كَذَلِكَ  النُّشُورُ} أي كما أن الله تعالى ينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به الأرض بعد  موتها كذلك يحيى الموتى إذ بعد فناء العالم ينزل الله تعالى من تحت العرش  ماء فينبت الإنسان من عظم يقال له عجُبُ الذَنَّب فيتم خلقه، ثم يرسل الله  تعالى الأرواح فتدخل كل روح في جسدها فلا تخطئ روح جسدها. هكذا كما تتم  عملية إحياء الأرض بالنبات تتم عملية إحياء الأموات ويساقون إلى المحشر  ويجزى كل نفس بما كسبت والله سريع الحساب.
وقوله تعالى {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ  جَمِيعاً} فليطلبها من الله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فإن العزة لله جميعا  فالعزيز من أعزه الله والذليل من أذله، إنهم كانوا يطلبون العزة بالأصنام  فاعلموا أن من يريد العزة فليطلبها من مالكها أما الذي لا يملك العزة فكيف  يعطيها لغيره إن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه. وقوله {إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ  الطَّيِّبُ} أي إلى الله يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه إلى الله  تعالى فإذا كان قول بدون عمل فإنه لا يرفع إلى الله تعالى ولا يثيب عليه،  وقد ندد الله تعالى بالذين يقولون ولا يعملون فقال {كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِنْدَ  اللهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لا تَفْعَلُونَ} . وقوله {وَالَّذِينَ  يَمْكُرُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ} أي يعملونها وهي الشرك والمعاصي {لَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ} هذا جزاؤهم، {وَمَكْرُ (5) أُولَئِكَ هُوَ يَبُورُ} أي  ومكر الذين يعملون السيئات {هو يبور} أي يفسد ويبطل.
وقوله تعالى {وَاللهُ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ} أي خلق أصلنا من تراب وهو  آدم، ثم خلقنا نحن ذريتة من نطفة وهي ماء الرجل وماء المرأة، {ثُمَّ  جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً} أي ذكراً وأنثى. هذه مظاهر القدرة الإلهية الموجبة  لعبادته وتوحيده والمقتضية للبعث والجزاء، وقوله {وَمَا تَحْمِلُ (6) مِنْ  أُنْثَى وَلا تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ} أي  يزاد في عمره، ولا ينقص من عمره فلا يزاد فيه إلا في كتاب وهو كتاب  المقادير. هذا مظهر من مظاهر العلم، وبالعلم والقدرة هو قادر على إحياء  الموتى وبعث الناس للحساب والجزاء. ولذا قال تعالى {إِنَّ ذَلِكَ} أي  المذكور من الخلق والتدبير ووجوده في كتاب المقادير على الله يسير أي سهل  لا صعوبة فيه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من اتباع الهوى والاستجابة للشيطان فإن ذلك يؤدي بالعبد إلى أن  يصبح يرى الأعمال القبيحة حسنة ويومها يحرم هداية الله فلا يهتدي أبداً  وهذا ينتج عن الإدمان على المعاصي والذنوب.
2- عملية إحياء الأرض بعد موتها دليل واضح على بعث الناس أحياء بعد موتهم.
3- مطلب العزة مطلب غال، وهو طاعة الله ورسوله ولا يعز أحد عزاًّ حقيقيا بدون طاعة الله ورسوله.
4- علم الله المتجلي في الخلق والتدبير يضاف إليه قدرته تعالى التي لا يعجزها شيء بهما يتم الخلق والبعث والجزاء.
5- تقرير البعث والجزاء وتقرير كتاب المقادير وهو اللوح المحفوظ.
__________
1 - الهمزة للاستفهام الإنكاري والفاء للتفريع فالجملة متفرعة عما سبقها من  قوله تعالى {إنما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير} والمزين الشيطان  والمزين له سوء عمله (من) الموصولية وهي من ألفاظ العموم تتناول من قيل إن  الآية نزلت فيه وهو أبو جهل ثم هي صادقة على كل من زين له الشيطان الشرك  والشر والفساد فرآها حسنة، (ومن) مبتدأ والخبر محذوف قد يقدر فلا تذهب نفسك  عليهم حسرات وقد يقدر كمن هداه الله كما في التفسير وقد يقدر بغير ما ذكر.
2 - ذكر القرطبي لأهل العلم أقوالا فيمن زين له سوء عمله وفي عمله الذي زين  له قيل إنهم اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، وسوء عمله معاداة الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وقيل إنهم الخوارج وسوء عمله تحريف التأويل وقيل  الشيطان وعمله الإغراء وقيل كفار قريش وهو الظاهر.
3 - قرأ الجمهور فلا تذهب نفسك بفتح التاء ورفع السين من نفسك وقرئ بضم التاء ونصب نفسك على أنها مفعول به.
4 - الراجح من الأقوال لغة أن ميت مشددة وميت مخفف لا فرق بينهما وشاهده قول الشاعر:
ليس من مات واستراح بميت
إنما الميت ميت الأحياء.
5 - المكر: تدبير إلحاق الضرر بالغير في خفية. والمراد هنا أن الذين يمكرون  بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين مكرهم يذهب سدى ولا  يفلحون فيه كما أن الآية تشير إلى أن كل من يمكر مكر السوء فإن عاقبة مكره  تعود عليه وبالاً وخسراناً كقوله تعالى ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله.
6 - فما يكون حمل ولا وضع أي ولادة إلا بعلمه، فلا يخرج شيء عن تدبيره  وحكمته وما يعمر سماه معمراً باعتبار ما هو صائر إليه وفي الحديث الصحيح:  "من أحب أن يسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره أي أجله فليصل رحمه. "
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فاطر - (2)  
الحلقة (709)
 تفسير سورة فاطر مكية 
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 344الى صــــ 349)                                

وَمَا  يَسْتَوِي الْبَحْرَانِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا  مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَمِنْ كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْماً طَرِيّاً  وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو  نَ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ فِيهِ  مَوَاخِرَ لِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (12)  يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ  وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً ذَلِكُمُ  اللهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا  يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ (13) إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُوا  دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ وَلا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ  (14)
شرح الكلمات:
عذب فرات: أي شديد العذوبة.
وهذا ملح أجاج: أي شديد الملوحة.
ومن كل تأكلون: أي ومن كل منهما.
لحماً طرياً: أي السمك.
حلية تلبسونها: أي اللؤلؤ والمرجان.
مواخر: أي تمخر الماء وتشقه عند جريانها في البحر.
لتبتغوا من فضله: أي لتطلبوا الرزق بالتجارة من فضل الله تعالى.
ولعلكم تشكرون: أي رجاء أن تشكروا الله تعالى على ما رزقكم.
يولج الليل في النهار: أي يدخل الليل في النهار فيزيد.
ويولج النهار في الليل: أي يدخل النهار في الليل فيزيد.
وسخر الشمس والقمر: أي ذللهما.
كل يجري لأجل مسمى: أي في فلكه إلى يوم القيامة.
والذين تدعون: أي تعبدون بالدعاء وغيره من العبادات وهم الأصنام.
ما يملكون من قطمير: أي من لفافة النواة التي تكون عليه وهي بيضاء رقيقة.
ولو سمعوا: أي فرضاً ما استجابوا لكم.
يكفرون بشرككم: أي يتبرأون منكم ومن عبادتكم إياهم.
ولا ينبئك مثل خبير: أي لا ينبئك أي بأحوال الدارين مثلي فإني خبير بذلك عليم.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر مظاهر قدرة الله وعمله وحكمة تدبيره لخلقه وهي  مظاهر موجبة لله العبادة وحد دون غيره، ومقتضية للبعث الذي أنكره المشركون  قال تعالى {وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْبَحْرَانِ} أي لا يتعادلان. {هَذَا عَذْبٌ  فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ (1) شَرَابُهُ} أي ماؤه عذب شديد العذوبة {وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ  (2) أُجَاجٌ} أي ماؤه شديد الملوحة لمرارته مع ملوحته، فهل يستوي الحق  والباطل هل تستوي عبادة الأصنام مع عبادة الرحمن؟ والجواب لا. وقوله:  {وَمِنْ كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ} أي ومن كل من البحرين العذب والملح تأكلون  لحماً طرياً وهو السمك {وَتَستخرجون حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا} أي  اللؤلؤ والمرجان. وهي حلية يتحلى بها النساء للرجال، وقوله {وَتَرَى  الْفُلْكَ فِيهِ مَوَاخِرَ} أي وترى أيها السامع لهذا الخطاب {الْفُلْكَ}  أي السفن مواخر في البحر تمخر عباب البحر وتشق ماءه غادية رائحة تحمل  الرجال والأموال، سخرها وسخر البحر {لِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ} أي الرزق  بالتجارة، {وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} أي سخر لكم البحر لتبتغوا من فضله  ورجاء أن تشكروا. لم يقل لتشكروا كما قال لتبتغوا لأن الابتغاء حاصل من كل  راكب، وأما الشكر فليس كذلك بل من الناس من يشكر ومنهم من لا يشكر، ولذا  جاء بأداة الرجاء وهي لعل وقوله {يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ (3) فِي النَّهَارِ} أي  يدخل جزءاً من الليل في النهار فيطول، ويقصر الليل {وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ  فِي اللَّيْلِ} أي يدخل جزءا منه في الليل فيطول كما أنه يدخل النهار في  الليل، والليل في النهار بالكلية فإنه إذا جاء أحدهما ذهب الآخر ويشهد له  قوله {وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ} ولازمه  والنهار نسلخ منه الليل، فإذا الليل ليل والنهار نهار.
وقوله {وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ} أي ذللهما فهما يسيران الدهر كله  بلا كلل ولا ملل لصالح العباد إذ بهما كان الليل والنهار، وبهما تعرف  السنون والحساب وقوله {كُلٌّ يَجْرِي} أي كل منهما يجري {لِأَجَلٍ  مُسَمّىً} أي إلى وقت محدود وهو يوم القيامة. ولما عرف تعالى نفسه بمظاهر  القدرة قدرته وعلمه وحكمته ولطفه ورحمته قال للناس {ذَلِكُمُ (4) اللهُ  رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ} أي بعد أن أقام الحجة وأظهر الدليل لم يبق إلا  الإعلان عن الحقيقة التي ينكر لها الكافرون فأعلنها بقوله {ذَلِكُمُ} ذو  الصفات العظام والجلال والإكرام هو الله ربكم الذي لا رب لكم سواه له  الملك، وليس لغيره فلا يصح طلب شيء من غيره، إذ الملك كله لله وحده، وأما  الذين تدعون من دونه أي تعبدونهم من دونه وهي الأصنام والأوثان وغيرها من  الملائكة والأنبياء والأولياء فإنهم لا يملكون من قطمير فضلاً عن غيره تمرة  فما فوقها لأن الذي لا يملك قطميراً - وهو القشرة الرقيقة على النواة (5) -  لا يملك بعيراً.
وقوله {إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ} نعم لا يسمعون لأنهم  جمادات وأصنام من حجارة فكيف يسمعون وعلى فرض لو أنهم سمعوا ما استجابوا  لداعيهم لعدم قدرتهم على الاستجابة. وقوله تعالى {وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ} فهم إذاً محنة لكم في الدنيا تنحتونهم وتحمونهم  وتعبدونهم ويوم القيامة يكونون أعداء لكم وخصوماً فيتبرءون من شرككم إياهم  في عبادة الله، فتقوم عليكم الحجة بسببهم فما الحاجة إذاً إلى الإصرار على  عبادتهم وحمايتهم والدفاع عنهم. وقوله تعالى {وَلا يُنَبِّئُكَ} أيها  السامع {مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ} (6) وهو الله تعالى فالخبير أصدق من ينبئ وأصح من  يقول فالله هو العليم الخبير وما أخبر به عن الآلهة في الدنيا والآخرة في  الدنيا عن عجزها وعدم غناها وفي الآخرة عن براءتها وكفرها بعبادة عابديها.  فهو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير ربوبية الله المستلزمة لألوهيته.
2- بيان مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة وبها تقرر ربوبيته تعالى وألوهيته لعباده.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر يوم القيامة وبراءة الآلهة من عابديها.
4- بيان عجز الآلهة عن نفع عابديها في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
5- تقرير صفات الكمال لله تعالى من الملك والقدرة والعلم، والخبرة التامة الكاملة وبكل شيء.
__________
1 - معنى سائغ شرابه أن شربه لا يكلف النفس كراهة وهو مشتق من الإساغة وهو استطاعة ابتلاع المشروب دون غصة قال الشاعر:
فساغ لي الشراب وكنت قبلا
أكاد أغص بالماء الفرات
2 - المالح من الطعام والشراب: هو الذي يجعل فيه الملح والملح بكسر الميم  وسكون اللام الشيء الموصوف بالملوحة بذاته لا بإلقاء الملح فيه والأجاج  الشديد الملوحة.
3 - هذا استدلال بمظاهر القدرة والعلم والرحمة والحكمة بما في العالم العلوي بعد الاستدلال بما ي العالم السفلي من ذلك.
4 - هذا استئناف موقعه موقع النتيجة من الأدلة السابقة وهي أدلة مفصلة في غاية القوة والوضوح.
5 - جاء في القرآن ذكر النقير والقطمير والفتيل واضطربت أقوال أهل اللغة في  تحديدها والصحيح: أن النقير النقرة في وسط النواة، وأن الفتيل الخيط  الأبيض في وسط النواة، وأن القطمير اللفافة البيضاء على النواة.
6 - خبير صفة مشبهة مشتقة من خبر بضم الباء فلان الأمر إذا علمه علماً لا  شك فيه وأجريت هذه الجملة مجرى المثل يقال (ولا ينبئك مثل خبير) .
***************************
يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللهِ وَاللهُ هُوَ  الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ (15) إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ  جَدِيدٍ (16)وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللهِ بِعَزِيزٍ (17) وَلا تَزِرُ  وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَإِنْ تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ إِلَى حِمْلِهَا لا  يُحْمَلْ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ  الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَمَنْ  تَزَكَّى فَإِنَّمَا يَتَزَكَّى لِنَفْسِهِ وَإِلَى اللهِ الْمَصِيرُ (18)
شرح الكلمات:
أنتم الفقراء إلى الله: أي المحتاجون إليه في كل حال.
والله هو الغني الحميد: أي الغني عنكم أيها الناس وعن سائر خلقه، المحمود  بأفعاله وأقواله وحسن تدبيره فكل الخلائق تحمده لحاجتها إليه وغناه عنها.
ويأت بخلق جديد: أي بدلا عنكم.
وما ذلك على الله بعزيز: أي بشديد ممتنع بل هو سهل جائز الوقوع.
ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى: أي في حكم الله وقضائه بين عباده أن النفس المذنبة  الحاملة لذنبها لا تحمل وزر أي ذنب نفس أخرى بل كل وازرة تحمل وزرها  وحدها.
وإن تدع مثقلة: أي بأوزارها حتى لم تقدر على المشي أو الحركة.
لا يحمل منه شيء: أي لا تجد من يستجيب لها ويحمل عنها بعض ذنبها حتى لو دعت  ابنها أو أباها أو أمها فضلا عن غيرهم، بهذا حكم الله سبحانه وتعالى.
يخشون ربهم بالغيب: أي لأنهم ما رأوه بأعينهم.
ومن تزكى: أي طهّر نفسه من الشرك والمعاصي.
فإنما يتزكى لنفسه: أي صلاحه واستقامته على دين الله ثمرتهما عائدة عليه.
معنى الآيات:
بعد تلك الأدلة والحجج التي سيقت في الآيات السابقة وكلها مقررة ربوبية  الله تعالى وألوهيته وموجبة توحيده وعبادته نادى تعالى الناس بقوله  {يأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ} ليعلمهم بأنه وإن خلقهم لعبادته وأمرهم بها وتوعد  بأليم العذاب لمن تركها ولم يكن ذلك لفقر منه إليها ولا لحاجة به إليهم  فقال {يأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ (1) إِلَى اللهِ وَاللهُ  هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ} إن عبادة الناس لربهم تعود عليهم فيكملون  عليها في أخلاقهم وأرواحهم ويسعدون عليها في دنياهم وآخرتهم أما الله جل  جلاله فلا تنفعه طاعة ولا تضره معصية. وهو الغني عن كل ما سواه  {الْحَمِيدُ} أي المحمود بنعمه فكل نعمة بالعباد موجبة له الحمد والشكر.  وقوله: {إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ (2) بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ} وهذا  دليل غناه؛ وافتقارهم كما هو دليل قدرته وعلمه، وقوله: {وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى  اللهِ بِعَزِيزٍ} أي إذهابهم والإتيان بخلق جديد غيرهم ليس بالأمر العزيز  الممتنع ولا بالصعب المتعذر بل هو اليسير السهل عليه تعالى.
وقوله تعالى {وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى} (3) هذا مظهر عدالته  تعالى فهو مع قدرته وقهره لعباده ذو عدل فيهم فلا يؤاخذ بغير جرم، ولا يحمل  وزر نفس نفسا أخرى لم تذنب ولم تزر بل كل نفس تؤخذ بذنبها إن كانت مذنبة  هذه عدالته تتجلى لعباده يوم يعرضون عليه في يوم كله هول وفزع يدل عليه  قوله {وَإِنْ تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ (4) } أي بذنوبها {إِلَى حِمْلِهَا لا  يُحْمَلْ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَوْ كَانَ} (5) من تدعوه {ذَا قُرْبَى} كالولد  (6) والبنت. وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ الَّذِينَ (7) يَخْشَوْنَ  رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ} أي إنما تنذر يا رسولنا  ويقبل إنذارك وينتفع به من يخشون ربهم ويخافون عذابه بالغيب وأقاموا  الصلاة، أما غيرهم من أهل الكفر والعناد والجحود فإنهم لا يقبلون إنذارك  ولا ينتفعون به لظلمة جهلهم وكفرهم وقساوة قلوبهم، ومع هذا فأنذر ولا عليك  في ذلك شيء فإن من تزكى بالإيمان والعمل الصالح مع ترك الشرك والمعاصي  فإنما يتزكى لنفسه لا لك ولا لنا، ومن أبى فعليه إباؤه، وإلينا مصير الكل  وسنجزي كلاً بما كسب من خير وشر. هذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا  تُنْذِرُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَقَامُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَمَنْ تَزَكَّى فَإِنَّمَا يَتَزَكَّى لِنَفْسِهِ وَإِلَى اللهِ  الْمَصِيرُ} (8)
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فقر العباد إلى ربهم وحاجتهم إليه وإزالة فقرهم وسد حاجتهم يكون باللجوء إليه والاطراح بين يديه يعبدونه ويسألونه.
2- بيان عدالة الله تعالى يوم القيامة.
3- بيان صعوبة الموقف في عرصات القيامة لا سيما عند وضع الميزان ووزن الأعمال.
4- بيان أن الإنذار والتخويف من عذاب الله لا ينتفع به غير المؤمنين الصالحين.
5- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
6- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها.
__________
1 - في قوله تعالى أنتم الفقراء قصر صفة على موصوف أي قصر صفة الفقر على  الناس وهو قصر إضافي بالنسبة إلى الله تعالى أي أنتم المفتقرون إلى الله  وليس هو بمفتقر إليكم ووصفه تعالى نفسه بالحميد إشعار بأن غناه مقترن بجوده  فهو يحمد لما يسديه من المعروف إلى عباده.
2 - الجملة بيانية فيه مبينة لغناه وموجب حمده والثناء عليه ببيان قدرته  على إهلاك الموجود من عباده والإتيان بخلق جديد غيرهم ومن كان هكذا هو  الغني الحق والمحمود الحق فلله الحمد وله المنة.
3 - وازرة صفة لمحذوف أي نفس وازرة وكذا وإن تدع مثقلة أي نفس مثقلة وتزر  أصلها توزر فحذت الواو تخفيفاً إذ الفعل وزر يوزر فحذفت الواو كما حذفت وعد  يعد ووزن يزن.
4 - وإن تدع مثقلة أي أحدا إلى حملها.
5 - أي المدعو ذا قربى.
6 - قال الفضيل بن عياض هي المرأة تلقى ولدها فتقول يا ولدي ألم يكن بطني  لك وعاء، ألم يكن ثدي لك سقاء ألم يكن حجري لك وطاء؟ فيقول بلى يا أماه  فتقول يا بني قد أثقلتني ذنوبي فاحمل عني منها ذنباً واحداً، فيقول إليك  عني يا أماه فإني بذنبي عنك مشغول.
7 - الجملة مستأنفة بيانياً لأن الحال تستدعي سؤالاً وهو لِم لَمْ يتأثر  المشركون بالإنذار فالجواب إنما يقبل النذارة ويستجيب للمنذر أهل الإيمان  والخشية لله تعالى لأنهم أحياء وأما الكافرون فهم أموات وهل يستجيب غير  الحي؟ وفي الآية دليل على قوة تأثير الصلاة في تزكية النفوس وتطهير  الأرواح.
8 - هذه الجملة تذييل للجملة المذيل بها قبلها وهي قوله تعالى: {ومن تزكى  فإنما يتزكى لنفسه} وهي تفيد تقرير البعث والجزاء وهما مما ينكر المشركون  كما يفيد التسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتهديد  للكافرين أيضاً فإن من صار إلى الله أخذه بذنبه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فاطر - (3)  
الحلقة (710)
 تفسير سورة فاطر مكية 
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 349الى صــــ 354)                                 

وَمَا  يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ (19) وَلَا الظُّلُمَاتُ وَلَا  النُّورُ (20) وَلَا الظِّلُّ وَلَا الْحَرُورُ (21) وَمَا يَسْتَوِي  الْأَحْيَاءُ وَلَا الْأَمْوَاتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُسْمِعُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ (22) إِنْ أَنْتَ إِلَّا  نَذِيرٌ (23) إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَإِنْ  مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ (24) وَإِنْ يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ  كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالزُّبُرِ وَبِالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ (25) ثُمَّ  أَخَذْتُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ (26) أَلَمْ تَرَ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ  ثَمَرَاتٍ مُخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهَا وَمِنَ الْجِبَالِ جُدَدٌ بِيضٌ  وَحُمْرٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهَا وَغَرَابِيبُ سُودٌ (27) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير: أي لا يستويان فكذلك الكافر والمؤمن لا يستويان.
ولا الظلمات ولا النور: أي لا يستويان فكذلك الكفر والإيمان لا يستويان.
ولا الظل ولا الحرور: أي لا يستويان فكذلك الجنة والنار لا يستويان.
وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات: فكذلك لا يستوي المؤمنون والكافرون.
وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور: أي فكذلك لا تسمع الكفار فإنهم كالأموات.
إن أنت إلا نذير: ما أنت إلا منذر فلا تملك أكثر من الإنذار.
إنا أرسلناك بالحق: أي بالدين الحق والهدى والكتاب.
وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير: أي سلف فيها نبي ينذرها.
جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات: أي بالحجج والأدلة الواضحة.
وبالزبر والكتاب المنير: أي وبالصحف كصحف إبراهيم وبالكتاب المنير كالتوراة والإنجيل.
فكيف كان نكير: أي فكيف كان إنكاري عليهم بالعقوبة والإهلاك والجواب هو واقع موقعه والحمد لله.
معنى الآيات:
لما تقدم في السياق الكريم أن إنذار الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لا ينتفع به إلا المؤمن المقيم للصلاة وأن الكافر المكذب الجاحد  لا ينتفع به ذكر تعالى هنا مثلاً للكافر والمؤمن وأنهما لا يستويان فقال  {وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ (1) } فالأعمى الكافر والبصير  المؤمن وهما لا يستويان في عقل ولا شرع {وَلا الظُّلُمَاتُ (2) وَلا  النُّورُ} أي ولا يستوي الظلمات ولا النور كما لا يستوي الكفر والإيمان ولا  الظل ولا الحرور (3) ، فبرودة الجو، لا تستوي مع حرارته فكذلك الجنة لا  تستوي مع النار، وقوله {وما يستوي الأحياء ولا أموات} أي ولا المؤمنون مع  الكافرين كذلك وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ يُسْمِعُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا  أَنْتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ} (4) هذا شروع في تسلية الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أجل ما يجد في نفسه من إعراض قومه وعدم  استجابتهم لدعوته، فأخبره ربه بأنه تعالى قادر على أن يسمع من يشاء إسماعه  وذلك لقدرته على خلقه أما أنت أيها الرسول فإنك لا تسمع الأموات وإنما  تسمع الأحياء، والكفار شأنهم شأن الأموات في القبور فلا تقدر على إسماعهم.  ولا يحزنك ذلك فإنك ما أنت إلا نذير، والنذير ينذر ولا يُسأل عمن أجابه ومن  لم يجبه.
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً} بهذا  الخبر يقرر تعالى رسالة رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأنه  أرسله بالهدى ودين الحق بشيراً لمن آمن به واتبع هداه بالجنة، ونذيراً لمن  كفر به وعصاه بالنار. وقوله {وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلا فِيهَا  نَذِيرٌ} (5) ، يخبر تعالى أن رسوله محمداً ليس الرسول الوحيد الذي أرسل في  أمة بل إنه ما من أمة من الأمم إلا مضى فيها نذير، فلا يكون إرساله عجباً  لكفار قريش إذ هذه سنة الله تعالى في عباده يرسل إليهم من يهديهم إلى  نجاتهم وسعادتهم ثم قال لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ معزياً له  مسلياً {وَإِنْ يُكَذِّبُوكَ} فلم (6) يكونوا أول من كذب فقد كذب الذين من  قبلهم {جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالزُّبُرِ  وَبِالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ} أي جاءتهم رسلهم بالحجج القواطع والبراهين  السواطع، والمعجزات الخوارق، وبالصحف والكتب المنيرة لسبيل الهداية وطريق  النجاة والفلاح. ومنهم من آمن ومنهم من كذب وكفر بعد إمهال وإنظار دلّ عليه  العطف بثم أخذ الذين كفروا بعذاب ملائم لكفر الكافرين. {فَكَيْفَ كَانَ  نَكِيرِ (7) } أي فكيف كان إنكاري عليهم بالعقوبة الشديدة والإهلاك التام  إنه كان واقعاً موقعه، موافياً لطالبه بكفره وعناده.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- استحسان ضرب الأمثال للكشف عن الحال وزيادة البيان.
2- الكفار عمى لا بصيرة لهم، وأموات لا حياة فيهم، والدليل عدم انتفاعهم بحياتهم ولا بأسماعهم ولا أبصارهم.
3- تقرير نبوة الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتأكيد رسالته.
4- تسلية الدعاة ليتدرّعوا بالصبر ويلتزموا الثبات.
5- بيان سنة الله في المكذبين الكافرين وهي أخذهم عند حلول أجلهم.
__________
1 - قال القرطبي الكافر والمؤمن والعالم والجاهل.
2 - قيل لا زائدة في كل من قوله تعالى ولا الظل ولا الحرور ولا الأموات  واختلف في أيهما يكون بالليل وأيهما يكون بالنهار الحرور أو السموم وفي  حديث الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بيان ذلك وأن كلاهما يقع في  النهار كما يقع في الليل إذ قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: فما  تجدون من الحر فمن سمومها وشدة ما تجدون من البرد فمن زمهريرها.
3 - قال قطرب أحد أعلام اللغة: الحرور: الحر والظل البرد.
4 - قرأ الجمهور بتنوين بمسمعٍ بكسرة واحدة والمراد بمن في القبور الكفار  حيث أمات الكفر قلوبهم أي كما لا تسمع من مات فإنك لا تسمع من مات قلبه  بالجهل وظلمة الكفر.
5 - أي سلف فيها نبي قال ابن جرير إلا العرب. إذا أراد أنه لم يخل فيهم  نذير مطلقاً فهذا غير صحيح إذ بعث فيهم إسماعيل وتبع وغيرهما وإن أراد في  الزمن القريب فهذا صحيح.
6 - في الآيات تسلية للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ظاهرة تطلبها  المقام حيث أصر المشركون على تكذيبه وعدم الإيمان بما جاءهم به من الهدى  والدين الحق.
7 - استفهام مستعمل في التعجب من حالهم مفرع بالفاء على قوله أخذت الذين  كفروا والنكير اسم لشدة الإنكار وهو هنا كناية عن شدة العقاب لأن الإنكار  يستلزم الجزاء على الفعل المنكر بالعقاب وحذفت ياء المتكلم في نكيري  تخفيفاً ولرعاية الفواصل في الوقف.
*****************************
وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ كَذَلِكَ  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ (28) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ  وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا  وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ (29) لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ  أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
ثمرات مختلفاً ألوانها: أي كأحمر وأخضر وأصفر وأزرق وغيره.
ومن الجبال جدد: أي طرق في الجبال إذ الجدة الطريق ومنه جادة الطريق.
بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانه: أي طرق وخطط في الجبال ذات ألوان كالجبال أيضاً.
وغرابيب سود (1) : منها الأبيض والأصفر والأسود الغربيب.
ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام: فمنها أبيض وهذا أحمر وهذا أسود.
مختلف ألوانه كذلك: أي كاختلاف الثمار والجبال والطرق فيها.
إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء: أي العالمين بجلاله وكماله، إذ الخشية متوقفة على معرفة المخشيّ.
يتلون كتاب الله: أي يقرأونه تعبداً به.
تجارة لن تبور: أي لن تهلك ولن تضيع بدون ثواب عليها.
غفور شكور: أي غفور لذنوب عباده التائبين شكور لأعمالهم الصالحة.
معنى الآيات:
هذا السياق الكريم {أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ (2)  مَاءً} في بيان تفاوت المخلوقات واختلافاتها فمن مؤمن إلى كافر، ومن صالح  إلى فاسد ومن أبيض إلى أحمر أو أسود وابتدأه تعالى بخطاب رسوله مقرراً له  بقوله {أَلَمْ تَرَ} أي ألم تبصر بعينك أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا  به ثمرات مختلفاً ألوانها ما بين تمر أصفر وآخر أحمر، وآخر أسود وهذا واضح  في التمر والعنب والفواكه والخضر، ومن الجبال كذلك. فإن فيها جدد (3) أي  خطط حمراء وصفراء وبيضاء وسوداء والجبال نفسها كذلك، ومن الناس والدواب  والأنعام ففي جميعها الأبيض والأسود والأحمر والأصفر كما في جدد الجبال  نفسها وكما في الثمار. ولما كان هذا لا يدركه إلا المفكرون ولا يجني منه  العبرة إلا العالمون قال تعالى {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى (4) اللهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  الْعُلَمَاءُ} وأهل مكة جهال لا يفكرون ولا يهتدون فلا غرابة إذا لم يخشوا  الله تعالى ولم يوحدوه وذلك لجهلهم وعدم تفكيرهم.
وقوله تعالى في ختام هذا السياق: {إِنَّ اللهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ} (5) كشف عن  حقيقة ينبغي أن يعرفها أهل مكة المصرون على الكفر والتكذيب وهي أن الله  قادر على أخذهم والبطش بهم فإنه عزيز لا يمانع فيما يريده وغفور لذنوب  التائبين من عباده ومهما كانت ذنوبهم ألا فليتب أهل مكة فإن توبتهم خير لهم  من إصرارهم على الشرك والكفر والتكذيب إذ في التوبة نجاة، وفي الإصرار  هلاك.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللهِ (6) } وهم المؤمنون  {وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ} أدوها أداء وافياً لا نقص فيه {وَأَنْفَقُوا  مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرّاً وَعَلانِيَةً} الزكاة والصدقات بحسب الأحوال  والظروف سراً أحياناً وعلانية أخرى. يخبر تعالى عنهم بعدما وصفهم بما شرفهم  به من صفات أنهم يرجون تجارة لن تبور أي لن تهلك ولن تخسر وذلك يوم  القيامة وقوله {لِيُوفيهم أُجُورَهُمْ (7) وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ} أي هداهم لذلك ووفقهم إليه تعالى ليوفهم  أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله. وعلة ذلك أنه غفور لعباده المؤمنين التائبين  فيغفر ذنوبهم ويدخلهم جنته شكور لطاعاتهم وصالح أعمالهم فلذا يضاعف لهم  أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله وله الحمد المنة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر القدرة والعلم الإلهي في اختلاف الألوان والطباع والذوات.
2- العلم سبيل الخشية فمن لا علم له بالله فلا خشية له إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء.
3- فضل تلاوة القرآن الكريم وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والصدقات.
4- في وصف الله تعالى بالغفور والشكور ترغيب للمذنبين أن يتوبوا، وللعاملين أن يزيدوا.
__________
1 - الغربيب: الشديد السواد ففي الكلام تقديم وتأخير إذ المعنى ومن الجبال  سود غرابيب إذ العرب تقول للأسود شديد السواد كلون الغراب أسود غربيب.
2 - من هداية هذه الآية الإشارة الواضحة إلى وجود اختلاف بشري جبلّي فطري  كما هو في سائر الكائنات الأرضية، وفي النباتات والحيوانات وحتى الجبال  والمعادن ومن عرف عليه هان عليه اختلاف الناس ولم يحزن له ولم يهتم ويكرب.
3 - الجدد جمع جدّة وهي الطريقة والخطة في الشيء تكون واضحة فيه.
4 - في الجملة قصر صفة على موصوف أي قصر صفة الخشية على العلماء دون الجهلة  وبهذا علا شأن العلماء وعظم قدرهم قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: إن فضل العالم على العابد كفضلي على أدناكم ثم تلا إنما يخشى  الله من عباده العلماء والمراد بالعلماء العالمون بالله أي بأسمائه وصفاته  ومحابه ومكارهه وما عنده من نعيم لأوليائه وما لديه من عذاب لأعدائه، وآية  العالم الخشية لله والمحبة له تعالى فمن لم يخش الله تعالى فليس بعالم.
5 - الجملة تذييلية مشعرة بغنى الله تعالى عن عباده قدير على أخذهم متى  أراد بهم ذلك، ذو مغفرة لهم متى تابوا إليه وطلبوا مرضاته ولو عرف المشركون  هذا ما أصروا على الشرك ولكنهم لا يعلمون.
6 - لما أثنى على العلماء بما وصفهم به من الخشية وكان في الكلام إيجاز  أوضحه بهذه الجملة فقال إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله، وما تلا كتاب الله غير  مؤمن عالم ولا أقام الصلاة وأنفق سراً وعلانية إلا ذو خشية ومحبة بعدما  وصفهم وحدهم بشرهم بقوله يرجون تجارة لن تبور.
7 - التوفية جعل الشيء وافياً أي تاماً لا نقيصة فيه ولا غبن.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فاطر - (4)  
الحلقة (711)
 تفسير سورة فاطر مكية 
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 355الى صــــ 359)                                  

وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  إِنَّ اللهَ بِعِبَادِهِ لَخَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ (31) ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا  الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ  بِإِذْنِ اللهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ (32) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ  يَدْخُلُونَهَا يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤاً  وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ (33) وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي  أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ (34) الَّذِي  أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ الْمُقَامَةِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا نَصَبٌ  وَلا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ (35)
شرح الكلمات:
من الكتاب: أي القرآن الكريم.
مصدقا لما بين يديه: أي من الكتب السابقة كالتوراة والإنجيل.
ثم أورثنا الكتاب: أي الكتب التي سبقت القرآن إذ محصلها في القرآن الكريم.
الذين اصطفينا: أي اخترنا المؤمنين من أمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
فمنهم ظالم لنفسه: بارتكاب الذنوب.
ومنهم مقتصد: مؤد للفرائض مجتنب للكبائر.
ومنهم سابق بالخيرات: مؤد للفرائض والنوافل مجتنب للكبائر والصغائر.
بإذن الله: أي بتوفيقه وهدايته.
ذلك: أي إيراثهم الكتاب هو الفضل الكبير.
ولؤلؤاً: أي أساور من لؤلؤ مرصع بالذهب.
أحلنا دار المقامة: أي الإقامة وهي جنات عدن.
لا يمسنا فيها نصب: أي تعب.
ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب: أي إعياء من التعب، وذلك لعدم التكليف فيها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ (1) } أي  القرآن الكريم هو {الْحَقُّ} أي الواجب عليك وعلى أمتك العمل به لا ما سبقه  من الكتب كالتوراة والإنجيل، {مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ} أي أمامه  من الكتب السابقة، وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ بِعِبَادِهِ لَخَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ (2) }  فهو تعالى يعلم أن الكتب السابقة لم تصبح تحمل هداية الله لعباده لما  داخلها من التحريف والتغيير فلذا مع علمه بحاجة البشرية إلى وحي سليم يقدم  إليها فتكمل وتسعد عليه متى آمنت به وأخذته نوراً تمشي به في حياتها  المادية هذه أرسلك وأوحى إليك هذا الكتاب الكريم وأوجب عليك وعلى أمتك  العمل به.
وقوله تعالى: {ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ (3) الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا  مِنْ عِبَادِنَا} يخبر تعالى أنه أورث أمة الإسلام الكتاب السابق إذ كل ما  في التوراة والإنجيل من حق وهدى قد حواه القرآن الكريم فأمة القرآن قد  ورّثها الله تعالى كل الكتاب الأول. وقوله تعالى: {فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ  لِنَفْسِهِ (4) } بالتقصير في العمل وارتكاب بعض الكبائر، {وَمِنْهُمْ  مُقْتَصِدٌ} وهو المؤدي للفرائض المجتنب للكبائر،
{وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ} وهو المؤدي للفرائض  والنوافل المجتنب للكبائر والصغائر. وقوله: {ذَلِكَ} أي الإيراث للكتاب هو  الفضل الإلهي الكبير وهو {جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ (5) يَدْخُلُونَهَا} يوم القيامة  {يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ} جمع سوار ما يجعل في اليد {مِنْ  ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤاً} أي أساور من لؤلؤ، ولباسهم فيها حرير.
وقوله: {وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ (6) الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا  الْحَزَنَ} أي كل الحزن فلا حزن يصيبهم إذ لا موت في الجنة ولا فراق ولا  خوف ولا همَّ ولا كرب فمِن أين يأتي الحزن. وقولهم {إِنَّ رَبَّنَا  لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ} قالوا هذا لأنه تعالى غفر للظالم وشكر للمقتصد عمله  فأدخل الجميع الجنة فهو الغفور الشكور حقاً حقاً.
وقولهم: {الَّذِي أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ الْمُقَامَةِ} أي الإقامة من فضله هذا  ثناء منهم على الله تعالى بإفضاله عليهم، وقولهم {لا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا  نَصَبٌ} أي تعب {وَلا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ} أي إعياء من التعب وصف  لدار السلام وهي الجنة الخالية من النصب واللغوب جعلنا الله من أهلها.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب العمل بالقرآن الكريم عقائد وعبادات وآداباً وأخلاقاً وقضاء وحكماً.
2- بيان شرف هذه الأمة، وأنه المرحومة فكل من دخل الإسلام بصدق وأدى الفرائض واجتنب المحارم فهو ناج
فائز ومن قصر وظلم نفسه بارتكاب الكبائر ومات ولم يشرك بالله شيئاً فهو آئيل إلى دخول الجنة راجع إليها بإذن الله.
3- بيان نعيم أهل الجنة وحلية أهلها وهي الأساور (7) من الذهب واللؤلؤ.
__________
1 - في الآية الإشادة بالكتاب الذي يتلوه المؤمنون فيثابون ويزادون لأنه  الكتاب الحق الخالي من الزيادة والنقص المصدق لما تقدمه من الكتب الإلهية  السابقة وضمن هذا يقرر النبوة المحمدية وإثباتها والإشادة بصاحبها.
2 - الخبير: العالم بدقائق الأمور المعقولة والمحسوسة والظاهرة والخفية وصاحب هذه الصفة هو الذي يجب أن يعبد ويتقى.
3 - حاول كثير من المفسرين البعد عن الحقيقة التي تضمنتها هذه الآية وهي أن  الآية في أمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ هي التي قال الله  تعالى فيها هو اجتباكم والاجتباء كالاصطفاء والظالم لنفسه لا يكون الكافر  ولا المنافق وإنما هو المؤمن يغشى بعض الكبائر وما في التفسير هو الحق  فتأمله.
4 - فمنهم: هذه الفاء التفريعية التفصيلية حيث فصل بها مجمل الذين أوتوا  الكتاب والبداية بالظالمين لأنفسهم إيماء إلى أنهم غير محرومين من جنات عدن  دفعاً لمن يتوهم أنهم لما كانوا ظالمين لا يدخلون الجنة.
5 - جنات عدن بدل اشتمال من قوله ذلك الفضل الكبير.
6 - لما دخلوا جنات عدن حمدوا الله تعالى وأثنوا عليه وإن قيل كيف دخل  الظالم لنفسه الجنة وهو ظالم قلنا هذا الظلم ليس ظلما لربه بأن عبد غير  الله ولا هو ظلم لغيره وإنما ظلم لنفسه بارتكاب بعض الذنوب وهذا غير مانع  من دخول الجنة إذ هو وارث بوصفه مؤمنا والجنة تورث والورثة يستوي فيهم  البار مع العاق فلا يمنع من الإرث العاق بل يرث كالبار سواء بسواء.
7 - ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "تبلغ الحلية من المؤمن حيث يبلغ الوضوء".
******************************  *
وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لَهُمْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يُقْضَى عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَمُوتُوا وَلَا  يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِهَا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي كُلَّ كَفُورٍ (36)  وَهُمْ يَصْطَرِخُونَ فِيهَا رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا  غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ  فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ فَذُوقُوا فَمَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ (37) إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَالِمُ غَيْبِ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (38) هُوَ  الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ  كُفْرُهُ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الْكَافِرِينَ كُفْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَّا  مَقْتًا وَلَا يَزِيدُ الْكَافِرِينَ كُفْرُهُمْ إِلَّا خَسَارًا (39) 
شرح الكلمات:
لا يقضى عليهم: أي بالموت فيموتوا ويستريحوا.
كذلك نجزي كل كفور: أي كذلك الجزاء نجزي كل كفور بنا وبآياتنا ولقائنا.
وهم يصطرخون فيها: أي يصيحون بأعلى أصواتهم يطلبون الخروج منها.
يقولون: أي في عويلهم وصراخهم ربنا أخرجنا أي منها نعمل صالحا.
أو لم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه: أي وقتا يتذكر فيه من تذكر.
وجاءكم النذير: أي الرسول فلم تجيبوا وأصررتم على الشرك والمعاصي.
إنه عليم بذات الصدور: أي بما في القلوب من إصرار على الكفر ولو عاش الكافر طوال الحياة.
خلائف في الأرض: يخلف بعضكم بعضا. والخلائف جمع خليفة وهو من يخلف غيره.
فعليه كفره: أي وبال كفره.
إلا مقتا: أي إلا غضبا شديداً عليهم من الله عز وجل.
إلا خساراً: أي في الآخرة إذ يخسرون أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
بعدما ذكر تعالى جزاء أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح ذكر جزاء أهل الكفر والمعاصي فقال:
{وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا (1) } أي بالله وآياته ولقائه {لَهُمْ نَارُ  جَهَنَّمَ} أي جزاء لهم {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا (2) } أي بالموت فيموتوا حتى  يستريحوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها ولا طرفة عين. وقوله {كَذَلِكَ} أي  الجزاء {نَجْزِي كُلَّ كَفُورٍ} أي مبالغ في الكفر مكثر منه. وقوله:  {وَهُمْ يَصْطَرِخُونَ (3) فِيهَا} أي في جهنم أي يصرخون بأعلى أصواتهم في  بكاء وعويل يقولون: {رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا} أي من النار وردنا إلى الحياة  الدنيا {نَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ} أي من الشرك  والمعاصي. فيقال لهم: {أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ (4) } أي أتطلبون الخروج من  النار لتعملوا صالحا ولم نعمركم أي نطل أعماركم بحيث يتذكر فيها من يريد أن  يتذكر وجاءكم النذير (5) فلم تجيبوه وأصررتم على الشرك والمعاصي، إذاً  فذوقوا عذاب النار {فَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ} أي الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك  والمعاصي من نصير ينصرهم فيخرجهم من النار. وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللهَ  عَالِمُ غَيْبِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي كل ما غاب في السموات والأرض  {إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ} ومن ذلك أنه عليم بما في قلوبكم وما  كنتم مصرين عليه من الشرك والشر والفساد ولو عشتم الدهر كله.
وقوله تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلائِفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ (6) } أي  يخلف بعضكم بعضاً وفي ذلك ما يمكّن من العظة والاعتبار إذ العاقل من اعتبر  بغيره فقد هلكت قبلكم أمم بذنوبهم فلم لا تتعظون بهم وقد خلفتموهم وجئتم  بعدهم إذاً فلا عذر لكم أبداً.
وبعد هذا البيان فمن كفر فعليه كفره هو الذي يتحمل جزاءه، ولا يزيد  الكافرين كفرهم عند ربهم {إِلَّا مَقْتاً} أي بعداً عن الرحمة وبعضاً  شديداً، {وَلا يَزِيدُ الْكَافِرِينَ} أي المصرين على الكفر كفرهم {إِلَّا  خَسَاراً} أي هلاكاً في الآخرة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مُرّ العذاب وأليمه الذي هو جزاء الكافرين.
2- الإعذار لمن بلّغه الله من العمر أربعين سنة.
1- الكافر يعذب أبدا لعلم الله تعالى به وأنه لو عاش آلاف السنين ما أقلع عن كفره ولا حاول أن يتوب منه فلذا يعذب أبداً.
2- في كون البشرية أجيالا جيلا يذهب وآخر يأتي مجال للعظة والعبرة والعاقل من اعبر بغيره.
3- الاستمرار على الكفر لا يزيد صاحبه إلا بعداً عن الرحمة ومقتاً عند الله تعالى والمقت أشد الغضب.
__________
1 - قال القرطبي لما ذكر أهل الجنة وأحوالهم ومقالتهم ذكر أهل النار وأحوالهم ومقالتهم.
2 - هذا كقوله تعالى: {ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا} من سورة الأعلى.
3 - يصطرخون مبالغة في يصرخون افتعال من الصراخ وهو الصياح بشدة وجهد أي يصيحون من شدة ما أصابهم.
4 - الاستفهام للتقريع والتوبيخ والواو عاطفة قولا محذوفاً تقديره يقولون ربنا أخرجنا ونقول ألم نعمركم والتعمير تطويل العمر.
5 - هل النذير القرآن أو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو الشيب قال الشاعر:
رأيت الشيب من نُذُر المنايا
لصاحبه وحسبك من نذير.
وما في التفسير أصح.
6 - أي خلفاً بعد خلف وقرناً بعد قرن، والخلف هو التالي للمتقدم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فاطر - (5)  
الحلقة (712)
تفسير سورة فاطر مكية 
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 359الى صــــ 364)                                   

قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ شُرَكَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ  أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ كِتَاباً فَهُمْ عَلَى بَيِّنَتٍ مِنْهُ  بَلْ إِنْ يَعِدُ الظَّالِمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً إِلَّا غُرُوراً (40)  إِنَّ اللهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَنْ تَزُولا وَلَئِنْ  زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  حَلِيماً غَفُوراً (41) وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ  جَاءَهُمْ نَذِيرٌ لَيَكُونُنَّ أَهْدَى مِنْ إِحْدَى الْأُمَمِ فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ نَذِيرٌ مَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا نُفُوراً (42) اسْتِكْبَاراً فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَمَكْرَ السَّيِّئِ وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا  بِأَهْلِهِ فَهَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا سُنَّتَ الْأَوَّلِينَ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ  لِسُنَّتِ اللهِ تَبْدِيلاً وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللهِ تَحْوِيلاً  (43)
شرح الكلمات:
قل أرأيتم: أي أخبروني
تدعون من دون الله: أي تعبدون من غير الله وهي الأصنام.
أروني ماذا خلقوا: أي أخبروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أي أيّ جزء منها خلقوه.
أم لهم شرك: أي لهم شركة في خلق السموات.
إلا في غروراً: أي باطلاً إذ قالوا إنها آلهتنا تشفع لنا عند الله يوم القيامة وتقربنا
إلى الله زلفى.
يمسك السموات والأرض أن تزولا: أي يمنعهما من الزوال.
إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده: أي ولو زالتا ما أمسكهما أحد من بعده لعجزه عن ذلك.
إنه كان حليماً غفوراً: أي حليماً لا يعجل بالعقوبة غفوراً لمن ندم واستغفر.
لئن جاءهم نذير: أي رسول.
من إحدى الأمم: أي اليهود والنصارى.
فلماء جاءهم نذير: أي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ما زادهم إلا نفوراً: أي مجيئه إلا تباعداً عن الهدى ونفرة منه.
ومكر السيء: أي الشرك والمعاصي.
ولا يحيق المكر السيء: أي ولا يحيط إلا بأهله العاملين له.
سنة الأولين: أي سنة الله فيهم وهي تعذيبهم بكفرهم وإصرارهم عليه.
ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلاً: أي فلا يبدل العذاب بغيره.
ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلاً: أي تحويل العذاب عن مستحقه إلى غير مستحقه.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد فقال تعالى لرسوله  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قل للمشركين من قومك: {قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ شُرَكَاءَكُمُ (1) الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ} أي تعبدون من دون  الله أخبروني: ماذا خلقوا من الأرض حتى استحقوا العبادة مع الله فعبدتموهم  معه؟ أم لهم شرك (2) في السموات بأن خلقوا جزءاً وملكوه بالشركة. والجواب  قطعاً لم يخلقوا شيئاً من الأرض وليس لهم في خلق السموات شركة أيضاً إذاً  فكيف عبدتموهم مع الله؟ وقوله تعالى: {أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ} أي أم آتينا  هؤلاء المشركين كتاباً يبيح لهم الشرك ويأذن لهم فيه فهم لذلك على بينة  بصحة الشرك. والجواب ومن أين لهم هذا الكتاب الذي يبيح لهم الشرك؟ بل إن  يعد (3) الظالمون بعضهم بعضاً {إِلَّا غُرُوراً} أي باطلاً إذ الحقيقة أن  المشركين لم يكن لهم كتاب يحتجون به على صحة الشرك،وإنما هو أن الظالمين  وهم المشركون ما يعد بعضهم بعضاً وهو أن الآلهة ستشفع لنا وتقربنا إلى الله  زلفى إلا غروراً وباطلاً فالرؤساء غرّوا المرءوسين وكذبوا عليهم بأن  الآلهة تشفع لهم عند الله وتقربهم منه زلفى فلهذا عبدوها من دون الله وقوله  تعالى: {إِنَّ اللهَ يُمْسِكُ (4) السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَنْ  تَزُولا} يخبر تعالى عن عظيم قدرته ولطفه بعباده، ورحمته بهم وهي أنه تعالى  يمسك السموات السبع والأرض أن تزولا أي تتحولا عن أماكنهما، إذ لو زالتا  لخرب العالم في لحظات، وقوله: {وَلَئِنْ زَالَتَا} أي ولو زالتا {إِنْ (5)  أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ} أي لا يقدر على ذلك إلا هو  سبحانه وتعالى، وقوله إن كان حليما غفوراً إذ حلمه هو الذي غرّ الناس  فعصوه، ولم يطيعوه، وأشركوا به ولم يوحدوه ومغفرته هي التي دعت الناس إلى  التوبة إليه، والإنابة إلى توحيده وعبادته.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة من هذا السياق (42) {وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللهِ  جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَهُمْ نَذِيرٌ لَيَكُونُنَّ أَهْدَى مِنْ  إِحْدَى الْأُمَمِ} يخبر تعالى عن المشركين العرب بأنهم في يوم من الأيام  كانوا يحلفون بالله جهد أيمانهم أي غاية اجتهادهم فيها لئن جاءهم رسول  يرشدهم ويعلمهم لكانوا أهدى أي أعظم هداية من إحدى الطائفتين اليهود  والنصارى. هكذا كانوا يحلفون ولما جاءهم نذير (6) أي الرسول وهو محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما زادهم مجيئه {إِلَّا نُفُوراً} أي  بعداً عن الدين ونفرة منه، واستكباراً في الأرض، ومكر السيء الذي هو عمل  الشرك والظلم والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى {وَلا يَحِيقُ (7) الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ}  إخبار منه تعالى بحقيقة يجهلها الناس وهي أن عاقبة المكر السيء تعود على  الماكرين بأسوأ العقاب وأشد العذاب وقوله تعالى: {فَهَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ} أي  ينتظرون وهم مصرون على المكر السيء وهو الشرك ومحاربة الرسول وأذية  المؤمنين. إلا سنة الأولين وهي إهلاك الماكرين الظالمين {فَلَنْ تَجِدَ  لِسُنَّتِ اللهِ} أيها (8)الرسول {تَبْدِيلاً} بأن يتبدل العذاب بغيره  بالرحمة مثلا {وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللهِ تَحْوِيلاً} بأن يتحول العذاب  عن مستحقه إلى غير مستحقه إذاً فليعاجل قومك الوقت بالتوبة وإلا فهم عرضة  لأن تمضي فيهم سنة الله بعذابهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال الشرك والتنديد.
2- بيان أن المشركين لا دليل لهم على صحة الشرك لا من عقل ولا من كتاب.
3- بيان قدرة الله ولطفه بعباده ورحمته بهم في إمساك السموات والأرض عن الزوال.
4- بيان كذب المشركين، ورجوعهم عما كانوا يتقالونه بينهم من أنه لو أرسل إليهم رسول لكانوا أهدى من
اليهود أو النصارى.
5- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن المكر (9) السيء عائد على أهله لا على غيرهم وفي هذا يُرى أن ثلاثة على أهلها
رواجع، وهي المكر السيء، والبغي، والنكث لقوله تعالى {إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ  عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ} وقوله {فَمَنْ نَكَثَ فَإِنَّمَا يَنْكُثُ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ} وقوله {وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ} .
__________
1 - هذا شروع في بطلان الشرك وتحقيق التوحيد بالأسلوب العقلي والاستفهام  تقريري في قوله أرأيتم شركاءكم أروني أي أروني شيئاً خلقوه من الأرض.
2 - الشرك اسم للنصيب المشترك به في ملك الشيء، والمعنى ألهم شرك مع الله  في ملك السموات وتصريف أحوالها كسير الكواكب وتعاقب الليل والنهار وتسخير  الرياح وإنزال المطر.
3 - إن نافية بمعنى "ما" بقرينة الاستثناء والغرور الأباطيل تغرو وهي قول  السادة للسفلة إن هذه الآلهة تنفعكم وتقربكم وتشفع لكم كما أن الشياطين  توحي لهم بذلك من طريق الوسوسة.
4 - لما بين لهم عجز آلهتهم وعدم قدرتها على خلق شيء في السموات والأرض بين  لهم أن خالقها وممسكها هو الله فلا يوجد شيء إلا بإيجاده ولا يبقى شيء إلا  بإبقائه.
5 - إن نافية بمعنى ما أي ما أمسكهما أحد سواه.
6 - هذا كان منهم قبل البعثة النبوية فقد بلغهم أن أهل الكتاب كذبوا رسلهم  فلعنوا من كذب نبيه منهم وأقسموا بالله جل اسمه لئن جاءهم نذير أي نبي  ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم يعني ممن كذب الرسل من أهل الكتاب وكانوا يتمنون  أن يكون منهم رسول فلما جاءهم ما تمنوه نفروا عنه ولم يؤمنوا به.
7 - حاق به: أحاط والحوق الإحاطة روي أن كعباً قال لابن عباس إني أجد في  التوراة: من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها. فقال ابن عباس فإني وجدت في القرآن  ذلك قال وأين؟ قال اقرأ {ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله} ومن أمثال العرب:  من حفر لأخيه جباً وقع فيه منكباً" وجملة لا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله  تذييل لما سبق وتحمل موعظة.
8 - السنة الطريقة والجمع سنن.
9 - المكر إخفاء الأذى وهو سيء لأنه غدر وخديعة.
*****************************
أَوَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَكَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيُعْجِزَهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ  كَانَ عَلِيمًا قَدِيرًا (44) وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا  كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ  إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  بِعِبَادِهِ بَصِيرًا (45) 
شرح الكلمات:
وكانوا أشد منهم قوة: أي وأهلكهم الله تعالى بتكذيبهم رسلهم.
وما كان الله ليعجزه من شيء: أي ليسبقه ويفوته فلم يتمكن منه.
إنه كان عليماً قديراً: أي عليماً بالأشياء كلها قديراً عليها كلها.
بما كسبوا: أي من الذنوب والمعاصي.
ما ترك على ظهرها: أي ظهر الأرض من دابة نسمة تدب على الأرض وهي كل ذي روح.
إلى أجل مسمى: أي يوم القيامة.
فإن الله كان بعباده بصيراً: فيحاسبهم ويجزيهم بحسب كسبهم خيراً كان أو شراً.
معنى الآيات:
لما هدد الله المشركين بإمضاء سنته فيهم وهي تعذيب وإهلاك المكذبين إذا  أصروا على التكذيب ولم يتوبوا. قال {أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا} أي المشركون  المكذبون لرسولنا {فِي الْأَرْضِ} شمالاً وجنوباً {فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ} كقوم صالح وقوم هود، إنها كانت  دماراً وخساراً {وَكَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ (1) قُوَّةً} أي من هؤلاء  المشركين اليوم قوة وقوله تعالى {وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيُعْجِزَهُ (2) مِنْ  شَيْءٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي لم يكن ليعجز الله شيء  فيفوت الله ويهرب منه ولا يقدر عليه بل إنه غالب لكل شيء وقاهر له وقوله:  {إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَلِيماً قَدِيراً} تقرير لقدرته وعجز كل شيء أمامه، فإن  العليم القدير لا يعجزه شيء بالاختفاء والتستر، ولا بالمقاومة والهرب.
وقوله تعالى {وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ  عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ} وهي الآية (3) الأخيرة من هذا السياق (45)  أي ولو كان الله يؤاخذ الناس بذنوبهم فكل من أذنب ذنباً انتقم منه فأهلكه  ما ترك على ظهر الأرض من نسمة ذات روح تدب على وجه الأرض، ولكنه تعالى يؤخر  الظالمين {إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً} (4) أي معين الوقت محدده إن كان في  الدنيا ففي الدنيا، وإن كان يوم القيامة ففي القيامة. وقوله:
{فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ (5) فَإِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ بَصِيرا}  يخبر بأنه إذا جاء أجل الظالمين فإنه تعالى بصير بهم لا يخفي عليه منهم أحد  فيهلكهم ولا يبقى منهم أحد لكامل علمه وعظيم قدرته، ألا فليتق الله  الظالمون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية السير في الأرض للعبرة لا للتنزه واللهو واللعب.
2- بيان أن الله لا يعجزه شيء وذلك لعلمه وقدرته وهي حال توجب الترهيب منه تعالى والإنابة إليه.
3- حرمة استعجال العذاب فإن لكل شيء أجلاً ووقتاً معيناً لا يتم قبله فلا معنى للاستعجال بحال.
__________
1 - الجملة في محل نصب حالية أي كان عاقبتهم الاضمحلال وكانوا أشد قوة من هؤلاء فيكون استئصال هؤلاء أقرب.
2 - أي هبكم أنكم أقوى ممن كان قبلكم وأشد حيلة وتصرفاً في الحياة فإن الله  تعالى لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وذلك لعلمه وقدرته، إذاً فلا  مهرب لكم منه إذا أراد إهلاككم.
3 - قال ابن مسعود، يريد جميع الحيوان مما دبّ ودرج وقال قتادة وقد فعل ذلك  زمن نوح عليه السلام: قال ابن جرير هنا الناس وحدهم وهو كذلك.
4 - قال مقاتل الأجل المسمى هو ما وعدهم في اللوح المحفوظ وقيل هو يوم  القيامة ولا منافاة بين القولين إذ يوم القيامة مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ.
5 - قوله فإن الله كان بعباده بصيراً هو كالجواب لمن قال وكيف يهلك كل من  في الأرض فيهم الصالحون والمؤمنون فقال إنه كان بعباده بصيراً فقد ينجي من  لا يستحق الهلاك ويهلك من يستحقه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (1)  
الحلقة (713)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 365الى صــــ 370)                                    

سورة يس (1)
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
يس  (1) وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (3) عَلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (4) تَنْزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ (5) لِتُنْذِرَ  قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ (6) لَقَدْ حَقَّ  الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (7) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا  فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ  مُقْمَحُونَ (8) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ  خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُ  مْ فَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ (9) وَسَوَاءٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (10)  إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ  بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ (11) إِنَّا نَحْنُ  نُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ  أَحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ (12) 
شرح الكلمات:
يس: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب هكذا يس، ويقرأ هكذا ياسين والله أعلم بمراده به.
والقرآن الحكيم: أي ذي الحكمة إذ وضع القرآن كل شيء في موضعه فهو لذلك حكيم ومحكم أيضا بعجيب النظم وبديع المعاني.
إنك لمن المرسلين: أي يا محمد من جملة الرسل الذين أرسلناهم إلى أقوامهم.
على صراط مستقيم: أي طريق مستقيم الذي هو الإسلام.
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم: أي القرآن (2) تنزيل العزيز في انتقامه ممن كفر به الرحيم بمن تاب إليه.
ما أنذر آباؤهم: أي لم ينذر آباؤهم إذ لم يأتهم رسول من فترة طويلة.
فهم غافلون: أي لا يدرون عاقبة ما هم فيه من الكفر والضلال، ولا يعرفون ما ينجيهم من ذلك وهو الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم: أي وجب عليهم العذاب فلذا هم لا يؤمنون.
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا: أي جعلنا أيديهم مشدودة إلى أعناقهم بالأغلال.
فهي إلى الأذقان: أي أيديهم مجموعة إلى أذقانهم، والأذقان جمع ذقن وهو مجمع اللحيين.
فهم مقمحون: أي رافعو رؤوسهم لا يستطيعون خفضها، فلذا هم لا يكسبون بأيديهم خيراً، ولا يذعنون برؤوسهم إلى حق.
فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون: أي جعلنا على أبصارهم غشاوة فهم لذلك لا يبصرون.
وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون: أي استوى إنذارك لهم وعدمه في عدم إيمانهم.
من اتبع الذكر: القرآن.
وأجر كريم: أي بالجنة دار النعيم والسلام.
إنا نحن نحيي الموتى: أي نحن ربّ العزة نحيي الموتى للبعث والجزاء.
ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم (3) : أي ما عملوه من خير وشر لنحاسبهم، وآثارهم أي خطاهم إلى المساجد وما استن به أحد من بعدهم.
في إمام مبين: أي في اللوح المحفوظ.
معنى الآيات:
{يس} الله أعلم (4) بمراده به {وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ (5) } أي المحكم  نظماً ومعنىً وذي الحكمة الذي يضع كل شيء في موضعه أقسم تعالى بالقرآن  الحكيم على أن محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نبييٌّ ورسولٌ فقال  {وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ} الذي هو الإسلام. وقوله {تَنْزِيلَ (6) الْعَزِيزِ  الرَّحِيمِ} أي هذا القرآن هو تنزيل الله {الْعَزِيزِ} في الانتقام ممن كفر  به وكذب رسوله {الرَّحِيمِ} بأوليائه وصالحي عباده. وقوله {لِتُنْذِرَ  قَوْماً مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ} أي أرسلناك وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب لأجل أن  تنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباؤهم من فترة طويلة وهم مشركو العرب إذ لم يأتهم رسول  من بعد إسماعيل عليه السلام {فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ} أي لا يدرون عاقبة ما هم  عليه من الشرك والشر والفساد، ومعنى تنذرهم تخوفهم عذاب الله تعالى المترتب  على الشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى {لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ} أي أكثر خصوم  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من كفار قريش كأبي جهل حق عليهم  القول الذي هو قوله تعالى {لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ  وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ} فوجب لهم العذاب فلذا هم لا يؤمنون إذ لو آمنوا  لما عذبوا، وعدم إيمانهم لم يكن مفروضاً عليهم وإنما هو باختيارهم وحرية  إرادتهم إذ لو كان جبراً لما استحقوا العذاب عليه. وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا  جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلالاً فَهِيَ} أي أيديهم {إِلَى  الْأَذْقَانِ} مشدودة بالأغلال {فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ} أي رافعو رؤوسهم لا  يستطيعون خفضها، وهذا تمثيل لحالهم في عدم مدّ أيديهم للإنفاق في الخير،  وعدم إذعان رؤوسهم لقبول الحق (7) وقوله {وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ  أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدّاً وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدّاً} وهذا تمثيل آخر لحالهم وهي  أنهم زينت لهم الحياة الدنيا فأصبحوا لا يرون غيرها فهو سد أمامهم مانع لهم  من الإيمان وترك الشرك والمعاصي، وصورت لهم الآخرة بصورة باطلة مستحيلة  الوقوع فكان ذلك سداً من خلفهم فهم لذلك لا يتوبون ولا يذكرون لعدم خوفهم  من عذاب الآخرة وقوله تعالى {فَأَغشيناهم} هذا مبالغة في إضلالهم  فجعل على أعينهم غشاوة من كره الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبغض  ما جاء به من فهم لذلك عمى لا يبصرون. وقوله تعالى {وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ (8) أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ} هذا إخبار  منه تعالى بأن هذه المجموعة من خصوم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ من أكابر مجرمي مكة استوى فيهم الإنذار النبوي وعدمه فهم لا  يؤمنون فكأن الله تعالى يقول لرسوله إن هؤلاء العتاة من خصومك إنذارك لهم  لا ينفعهم فأنذر الذين ينفعهم إنذارك ودع من سواهم وهو قوله تعالى  {إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ} أي القرآن {وَخَشِيَ  الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ} أي خافه فلم يعصه وهو لا يراه، كما لم يعصه عندما  يخلو بنفسه ولا يراه غيره فمثل هذا بشره بمغفرة منا لذنوبه وأجر كريم على  صالح عمله وهو الجنة دار المتقين وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِ  الْمَوْتَى} أي للبعث والجزاء {وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا} أي أولئك الأموات  أيام حياتهم من خير وشر، {وَآثَارَهُمْ} أي ونكتب آثارهم وهو ما استُن به  (9) من سننهم الحسنة أو السيئة. {وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ} أي من أعمال العبادة  وغيرها {فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ} وهو اللوح المحفوظ، وسنجزي كلاً بما عمل. وفي  هذا الخطاب تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وتأكيد رسالته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- بيان الحكمة من إرسال الرسول وإنزال الكتاب الكريم.
3- بيان أن الرسول محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بعث على فترة من الرسل.
4- بيان أن حب الدنيا والإقبال عليها والإعراض عن الآخرة وعدم الالتفات إليها يضعان الإنسان بين حاجزين
لا يستطيع تجاوزهما والتخلص منهما.
5- بيان أن الذنوب تقيد صاحبها وتحول بينه وبين فعل الخير أو قبول الحق.
6- بيان أن من سن سنة حسنة أو سيئة يعمل بها بعده يجزى بها كما يجزى على عمله الذي باشره بيده.
7- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر وأن كل شيء في كتاب المقادير المعبر عنه بالإمام. ومعنى المبين أي أن ما كتب
فيه بين واضح لا يجهل منه شيء.
__________

1 - ورد في فضل هذه السورة حديث أبي داود عن معقل بن يسار عن النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: " اقرأوا يس على موتاكم" ورود عن أبي  الدرداء أو أم الدرداء عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "ما من  ميت يقرأ عليه سورة يس إلا هون الله عليه، " وأخرج الدارمي عن أبي هريرة  عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "من قرأ سورة يس في ليلة ابتغاء وجه  الله غفر له في تلك الليلة" وخرجه الحافظ أبو نعيم أيضاً.
2 - هذا على قراءة أهل المدينة وهي رفع تنزيل. أما على قراءة النصب فالتقدير أقرأ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم أو أمدح تنزيل.
3 - وَهِم بعض فقال هذه الآية نزلت بالمدينة في بني سلمة والصحيح أن السورة  كلها مكي وليس فيها مدني وإنما قرأ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذه  الآية محتجا بها على بني سلمة لما أرادوا النزول قرب المسجد فقال لهم بني  سلمة دياركم تكتب آثاركم. وقرأ هذه الآية، ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم.
4 - كره مالك رحمه الله تعالى التسمية بيس وهو كذلك لعدم علمنا بالمراد منه  وليس هو باسم للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ ذكر أسماءه الخمسة  ولم يذكر بينها يس ولا حجة في قول الرافضي:
يا نفس لا تمحضي بالود جاهدة
على المودة إلا آل ياسين
5 - والقرآن الواو للقسم والقرآن مقسم به وجواب القسم: إنك لمن المرسلين وعلى صراط مستقيم خبر ثان لإن.
6 - قرأ نافع والجمهور تنزيل بالرفع على أنه خبر محذوف المبتدأ أي هو تنزيل  والضمير عائد على القرآن المقسم به وقرأ حفص تنزيل بالنصب على المصدرية أو  على تقدير أعني أو أخص فيكون مدحاً وإشادة بشأنه وهو أليق.
7 - وجائز أن يكون هذا بيان لحالهم في النار يوم القيامة ولكن ما في التفسير أولى وأحق والسياق يؤكده.
8 - أنذرتهم أصل الهمزة الاستفهام ولكنها هنا للتسوية متمحضة لها.
9 - شاهده حديث مسلم عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "من سن في  الإسلام سنة حسنة كان له أجرها وأجر من عمل بها من بعده من غير أن ينقص من  أجورهم شيء ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها  بعده من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء" وكذا حديثه الآخر: إذا مات ابن آدم  انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث من علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له، أو صدقة  جارية من بعده.
*****************************
وَاضْرِبْ  لَهُمْ مَثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ (13)  إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا  بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ (14) قَالُوا مَا  أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنْزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَكْذِبُونَ (15) قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا  إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ (16) وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ  الْمُبِينُ (17) قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ  تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّك  ُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  (18) قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَإِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ  قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ (19)
شرح الكلمات:
واضرب لهم مثلاً: أي واجعل لهم مثلاً.
أصحاب القرية: أي أنطاكية عاصمة بلاد يقال لها العواصم بأرض الروم.
إذ جاءها المرسلون: أي رسل عيسى عليه السلام.
فعززنا بثالث: أي قوينا أمر الرسولين ودعوتهما برسول ثالث وهو حبيب النجار.
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين: أي التبليغ الظاهر البين بالأدلة الواضحة وهي إبراء الأكمه والأبرص والمريض وإحياء الموتى.
إنا تطيرنا بكم: أي تشاءمنا بكم وذلك لانقطاع المطر عنا بسببكم.
قالوا طائركم معكم: أي شؤمكم معكم وهو كفركم بربكم.
أئن ذكرتم: أوعظتم وخوفتم تطيرتم وهذا توبيخ لهم.
بل أنتم قوم مسرفون: أي متجاوزون للحد في الشرك والكفر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً (1) } أي واضرب أيها الرسول لقومك  المصرين على الشرك والتكذيب لك ولما جئتهم به من الهدى ودين الحق {مَثَلاً  أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ} فإن حالهم في التكذيب والغلّو في الكفر والعناد  كحال هؤلاء. إذ جاءها المرسلون وهم رسل عيسى (2) عليه السلام إذ بعث  برسولين ثم لما آذوهما بالضرب والسجن بعث بشمعون الصفي رأس الحواريين  تعزيزاً لموقفهما كما قال تعالى {فَكَذبوهما فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ}  (3) ، فقالوا لأهل أنطاكية (4) {إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ} من قبل  عيسى عليه السلام ندعوكم إلى عبادة الرحمن وترك عبادة الأوثان فـ {قَالُوا  مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنْزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ  شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَكْذِبُونَ} أي ما أنتم إلا تكذبون علينا في  دعواكم أنكم رسل إلينا فقال الرسل {رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ  لَمُرْسَلُونَ} فواجهوا شك القوم فيهم بما يدفع الشك من القسم وتأكيد الخبر  بالجملة الاسمية ولام التوكيد فقالوا: {رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا  إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ} أي  البين الواضح فإن قبلتم ما دعوناكم إليه فذلك حظكم من الخير والنجاة وإن  أبيتم فذلك حظكم من الهلاك والخسار. ورد أهل أنطاكية على الرسل قائلين:  {إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ} أي تشاءمنا (5) بكم حيث انقطع المطر بسببكم*  فرد عليهم المرسلون بقولهم {طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ} أي شؤمكم في كفركم  وتكذيبكم، ولذ حبس الله عنكم المطر عليكم. ثم قالوا لهم موبخين لهم:  {أَإِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ (6) } أي وعظتم وخوّفتم بالله لعلكم تتقون تطيرتم. بل  أنتم أيها القوم {مُسْرِفُونَ} أي متجاوزون الحد في الكفر والشرك والعدوان.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- استحسان ضرب المثل وهو تصوير حالة غريبة بحالة أخرى مثلها كما هنا في قصة حبيب بن النجار.
2- تشابه الكفار في التكذيب والإصرار في كل زمان ومكان.
3- لجوء أهل الكفر بعد إقامة الحجة عليهم إلى التهديد والوعيد.
4- حرمة التطير والتشاؤم في الإسلام.
__________
1 - اضرب أي اجعل والمثل للتشبيه والمعنى اجعل أصحاب القرية والمرسلين إليهم شبهاً لأهل مكة وإرسالك إليهم.
2 - كان هذا بعد رفع عيسى إلا أنه كان بإذن الله تعالى فلذا قال تعالى أرسلنا إليهم.
3 - قرئ عززنا بالتخفيف والمعنى واحد.
4 - كان أهل أنطاكيا من اليهود ومن اليونان.
5 - وجائز أن يكون قد حدث بينهم تشاجر وتشاحن نتيجة قبول الدعوة من أفراد  منهم فحصل بينهم شجار وخلاف لم يألفوه فقالوا ما قالوا متشائمين، وفي  الحديث: لا عدوى ولا طيرة وإنما الطيرة على من تطير.
* لئن لم تنتهوا من دعواكم بأنكم رسل إلينا بترك آلهتنا لنرجمنكم بالحجارة وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم.
6 - الاستفهام إنكاري وبل للإضراب الانتقالي أضرب عن دعواهم لبطلانها وانتقل بهم إلى الحقيقة وهي إسرافهم في الشرك والشر والفساد.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (2)  
الحلقة (714)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 371الى صــــ 374)                                     

وَجَاءَ  مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا  الْمُرْسَلِينَ (20) اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لَا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُمْ  مُهْتَدُونَ (21) وَمَا لِيَ لَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ (22) أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ  الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لَا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا  يُنْقِذُونِ (23) إِنِّي إِذًا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (24) إِنِّي آمَنْتُ  بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ (25) قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَالَيْتَ  قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ (26) بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ  الْمُكْرَمِينَ (27)
شرح الكلمات:
وجاء رجل: أي حبيب بن النجار صاحب يس (1) .
من أقصى المدينة: أي من أقصا دور المدينة وهي أنطاكيا العاصمة.
يسعى: أي يشتد مسرعا لما بلغه أن أهل البلد عزموا على قتل رسل عيسى الثالثة.
قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين: أي رسل عيسى عليه السلام.
اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً: اتبعوا من لا يطلبكم أجراً على إبلاغ دعوة الحق.
وهم مهتدون: أي الرسل إنهم على هداية من ربهم ما هم بكذابين.
فطرني: أي خلقني.
إن يردن الرحمن بضر: أي بمرض ونحوه.
ولا ينقذون: أي مما أراد الله لي من ضر في جسمي وغيره.
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين: أي إن إذا اتخذت من دون الله آلهة أعبدها لفي ضلال مبين.
إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون: أي صارح قومه بهذا القوم وقتلوه.
قيل ادخل الجنة: قالت له الملائكة عند الموت ادخل الجنة.
يا ليت قومي يعلمون: قال هذا لما شاهد مقعده في الجنة.
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين: وهو الإيمان والتوحيد والصبر على ذلك.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في مَثَلِ أصحاب القرية إنه بعد أن تعزز موقف الرسل الثلاثة  وأعطاهم الله من الكرامات ما أبرأوا به المرضى بل وأحيوا الموتى بإذن الله  وأصبح لهم أتباع مؤمنون غضب رؤساء البلاد وأرادوا أن يبطشوا بالرسل، وبلغ  ذلك حبيب بن النجار وكان شيخا مؤمناً موحداً يسكن في طرف المدينة الأقصى  فجاء يشتد سعيا على قدميه فأمر ونهى وصارح القوم بإيمانه وتوحيده فقتلوه  رفساً بأرجلهم قال تعالى {وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ} - أنطاكية-  {رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى (2) } أي يمشي بسرعة لما بلغه من أن أهل البلاد قد عزموا  على قتل الرسل الثلاثة وما إن وصل إلى الجماهير الهائجة حتى قال بأعلى  صوته: {يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ (3) } وسأل الرسل هل طلبتم  على إبلاغكم 
دعوة عيسى أجراً قالوا لا. فقال {اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً  وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ} فاتبعوهم تهتدوا بهدايتهم. وقال له القوم وأنت تعبد  الله مثلهم ولا تعبد آلهتنا؟ فقال: {وَمَا لِيَ لا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي  فَطَرَنِي} أي وأيّ شيء يجعلني لا أعبده وهو خلقني {وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ} أي بعد موتكم فيحاسبكم ويجزيكم بعملكم. ثم اغتنم الفرصة  ليدعوا إلى ربه فقال مستفهما {أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً} أي  أصناماً وأوثاناً لا تسمع ولا تبصر {إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لا  تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً} (4) وإن قلّ ولا ينقذون مما أراده بي  من ضر ونحوه {إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ (5) } أي إني إذا أنا  عبدت هذه الأصنام التي لا تنفع ولا تضر لفي ضلال مبين واضح لا يحتاج إلى  دليل عليه. ورفع صوته مبلغاً {إِنِّي آمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ} أي بخالقكم  ورازقكم ومالك أمركم دون هذه الأصنام والأوثان {فَاسْمَعُونِ} وهنا وثبوا  عليه فقتلوه. ولما قيل له ادخل الجنة ورأى نعيمها ذكر قومه ناصحاً لهم  فقال: {يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي (6) رَبِّي  وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ (7) } أي يعلمون بما غفر له وجعله من  المكرمين وهو الإيمان والتوحيد حتى يؤمنوا ويوحدوا فنصح قومه حياً وميتاً  وهذا شأن المسلم الحسن الإسلام والمؤمن الصادق الإيمان ينصح ولا يغش ويرشد  ولا يضل ومهما قالوا له وفيه ومهما عاملوه به من شدة وقسوة حتى الموت  قتلاً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان كرامة حبيب بن النجار الذي نصح قومه حياً وميتاً.
2- بيان ما يلاقي دعاة التوحيد والدين الحق في كل زمان ومكان من شدائد وأهوال.
3- وجوب إبلاغ دعوة الحق والتنديد بالشرك ومهما كان العذاب قاسياً.
4- بشرى المؤمن عند الموت لا سيما الشهيد فإنه يرى الجنة رأي العين.
__________
1 - ما جاء في التفسير من كون الرسل هم رسل عيسى عليه السلام، وأن القرية  هي أنطاكية - هو ما عليه أكثر المفسرين مثل قتادة وابن جرير وغيرهما، إلا  أن ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى رجّح أن الرسل رسل من الله تعالى، وأن القرية  ليست أنطاكية، وحجته فيما رآه أن الله تعالى لم يهلك أمة بعد نزول التوراة،  وهذه القرية أهلك أهلها. وهذه غفلة منه رحمه الله تعالى إذ أهلك الله أهل  قرية كانت حاضرة البحر، ومسخ أهلها قردة وخنازير على عهد داود بعد نزول  التوراة بقرن وإنما رفع هلاك العامّة بعد بعثة النبي محمد نبي الرحمة  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 - هذا الرجل هو حبيب بن النجار صاحب ياسين كما في الحديث والرجل كان  مصاباً بالجذام سنين وشفاه الله تعالى على يد رسل عيسى وبذلك آمن وأسلم  وبفي في أرض أنطاكيا يعبد الله تعالى حتى بلغه هَمُّ أهل المدينة بالبطش  بالرسل جاء مسرعاً لينقذ دعوتهم ويدعوا إلى الله تعالى بما أخبر به تعالى  في هذه الآيات.
3 - المراد بالمرسلين رسل عيسى الذين أرسلهم بالوصية إليهم إلى أنطاكيا من بينهم شمعون الذي عزز به الرسولين قبله.
4 - إن يردن ولا يغن ولا ينقذون، فاسمعون حذفت منها كلها ياء المتكلم  مراعاة للتخفيف ولظهورها وعدم اللبس مع حذفها، وجملة إن يردن في محل نصب  نعت.
5 - إن إذاً لفي ضلال مبين الجملة جواب للاستفهام الإنكاري في قوله أأتخذ  من دونه آلهة أي إن اتخذت من دون الله آلهة إني في ضلال مبين.
6 - بما غفر: ما مصدرية تسبك بمصدر نحو بمغفرة ربي لي.
7 - من المكرمين الملائكة والأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين.
***************************
الجزء الثالث والعشرون
وَمَا  أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ (28) إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً  فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ (29) يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا  يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (30) أَلَمْ  يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ  إِلَيْهِمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ (31) وَإِنْ كُلٌّ لَمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنَا  مُحْضَرُونَ (32)
شرح الكلمات:
وما أنزلنا على قومه: أي على قوم حبيب بن النجار وهم أهل أنطاكية.
من بعده: أي من بعد موته.
من جند من السماء: أي من الملائكة لإهلاكهم.
وما كنا منزلين: أي الملائكة لإهلاك الأمم التي استوجبت الهلاك.
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة: أي ما هي إلا صيحة واحدة وهي صيحة جبريل عليه السلام.
فإذا هم خامدون: أي ساكنون لا حراك لهم ميتون.
يا حسرة على العباد: أي يا حسرة العباد هذا أوان حضوركِ فاحضري وهذا غاية التألم. والعباد هم المكذبون للرسل الكافرون بتوحيد الله.
ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون: هذا سبب التحسر عليهم.
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون: أي ألم ير أهل مكة المكذبون للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وإن كل لماّ جميع لدينا محضرون: أي وإن كل الخلائق إلا لدينا محضرون يوم القيامة لحسابهم ومجازاتهم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ} أي (1) قوم حبيب بن النجار  {مِنْ بَعْدِهِ} أي بعد موته {مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ} للانتقام من  قومه الذين قتلوه لأنه أنكر عليهم الشرك ودعاهم إلى التوحيد وما كنا منزلين  إذ لا حاجة تدعو إلى ذلك. إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة من جبريل (2) عليه  السلام فإذا هم خامدون أي هلكى ساكنون ميتون لا حراك لهم ولا حياة فيهم  وقوله تعالى {يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ} أي يا حسرة العباد (3) على  أنفسهم احضري أيتها الحسرة (4) هذا أوان حضورك {مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ  رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ (5) يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  } هذا موجب الحسرة  ومقتضاها وهو استهزاؤهم بالرسل. وقوله تعالى {أَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أهل مكة  {كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ} أي ألم يعلموا القرون  الكثيرة التي أهلكناها قبلهم كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود وأصحاب مدين، {أَنَّهُمْ  إِلَيْهِمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ} فيكون هذا هاديا لهم واعظاً فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا  فينجوا من العذاب ويسعدوا. وقوله تعالى {وَإِنْ كُلٌّ} (6) أي من الأمم  الهالكة وغيرها من سائر العباد {لَمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ} أي  إلا لدينا محضرون لفصل القضاء يوم القيامة فينجو المؤمنون ويهلك الكافرون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في إهلاك أهل أنطاكية بصيحة واحدة.
2- إبداء التحسر على العباد من أنفسهم إذ هم الظالمون المكذبون فالحسرة منهم وعليهم.
3- حرمة الاستهزاء بما هو من حرمات الله تعالى التي يجب تعظيمها.
4- طلب العبرة من أخبار الماضين وأحوالهم، والعاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
5- تقرير المعاد والحساب والجزاء.
__________
1 - هذا تابع لقصة حبيب بن النجار صاحب ياسين والجملة معطوفة على جملة قيل ادخل الجنة.
2 - كون جبريل هو الذي صاح فيهم وراد عند أهل التفسير فإن ثبت عن النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وجب الإيمان به وإلا فلا يجب ولا يلزم  الإيمان به إذ جائز أن يكون ملكاً آخر غير جبريل.
3 - العباد جمع عبد من عباد الله تعالى والعبيد جمع عبد مملوك للناس.
4 - الحسرة شدة الندم مشوباً بتلهف على نفع فائت.
5 - الاستثناء مفرغ من أحوال عامة من الضمير في "يأتيهم" أي لا يأتيهم رسول في حال من أحوالهم إلا استهزأوا به.
6 - قرأ نافع وإن كل لما بتخفيف الميم وشددها حفص فعلى تخفيفها تكون إن  مخففة من الثقيلة واللام هي اللام الفارغة وما مزيدة للتوكيد. وإن قدرت ما  نافية وجب تشديد لما إذ تكون بمثابة الاستثناء أي وما كلهم إلا محضرون  لدينا.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (3)  
الحلقة (715)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 374الى صــــ 380)                                       


وَآيَةٌ  لَهُمُ الْأَرْضُ الْمَيْتَةُ أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا  حَبًّا فَمِنْهُ يَأْكُلُونَ (33) وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا جَنَّاتٍ مِنْ  نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ وَفَجَّرْنَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْعُيُونِ (34)  لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَفَلَا  يَشْكُرُونَ (35) سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا  تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (36)
شرح الكلمات:
وآية لهم الأرض الميتة: أي على صحة البعث ووجوده لا محالة.
أحييناها: بإنزال المطر عليها فأصبحت حيّة بالنبات والزروع.
وجعلنا فيها جنات: أي بساتين.
وما عملته أيديهم: أي لم تصنعه أيديهم وإنما هو صنع الله وخلقه.
أفلا يشكرون: أي أفيرون هذه النعم ولا يشكرونها إنه موقف مخز منهم.
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها: أي تنزيهاً وتقديساً لله الذي خلق الأصناف كلها.
ومن أنفسهم: أي الذكور والإناث.
ومما لا يعلمون: من المخلوقات كالتي في السموات وتحت الأراضين.
معنى الآيات:
لما تقدم في الآيات قبل هذه تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء في قوله وإن كل لما  جميع لدينا محضرون ذكر هنا الدليل العقلي على صحة إمكان البعث فقال  {وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ (1) } أي على صحة البعث الأرضُ الميتة التي أصابها المحل  فلا نبات فيها ولا زرع أحييناها بالمطر فأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج فهذه آية أي  علامة كبرى وحجة واضحة على إمكان البعث إذ الخليقة تموت ولم يبق إلا الله  تعالى {كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ  وَالْأِكْرَامِ} ثم ينزل الله تعالى ماء من تحت العرش فتحيا البشرية على  طريقة الأرض الميتة ينزل عليها المطر فتحيا بالنبات. وهذه المرة تحيا  البشرية إذ يركب خلقهم من عظم يقال له عجب الذنب هو في بطن الأرض لا يتحلل  ومنه يركب الخلق كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  في الصحيح. هذا معنى قوله تعالى في الاستدلال على البعث {وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ  الْأَرْضُ الْمَيْتَةُ أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا حَبّاً} أي  حبّ البر فمنه أي من ذلك يأكلون الخبز: وقوله {وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا} أي في  الأرض الميتة جنات أي بساتين من نخيل وأعناب، وفجرنا فيها من العيون أي  عيون الماء، هذه مظاهر القدرة والعلم الإلهي وكلها تشهد بصحة البعث وإمكانه  وأن الله تعالى قادر عليه وعلى مثله. وقوله تعالى {لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ  ثَمَرِهِ} أي من ثمر المذكور (2) من النخل والعنب وغيره. وقوله {وَمَا (3)  عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ} أي لم تخلقه ولم تكونه أيديهم بل يد الله هي التي  خلقته أفلا يشكرون يوبخهم على عدم شكره تعالى على ما أنعم به عليهم من نعمة  الغذاء. وقوله تعالى {سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ (4)  كُلَّهَا} أي تنزيهاً وتقديساً لله الذي خلق الأزواج كلها {مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ  الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لا يَعْلَمُونَ} يقدس الله تعالى  نفسه وينزهها عن العجز عن إعادة الخلق ويذكر بآيات القدرة والعلم وهي نظام  الزوجية إذ كل المخلوقات أزواج أي أصناف من ذكر وأنثى فالنباتات على سائر  اختلافها ذكر وأنثى والناس كذلك وما هو غائب عنا في السموات وفي بطن الأرض  أزواج كذلك ولا وتْرَ أي لا فرد إلا الله تعالى فقد تنزه عن صفات الخلائق،  ومنها كان للحياة الدنيا نوع آخر هو لها كالزوج وهي الحياة الآخرة فهذا  دليل عقلي من أقوى الأدلة على الحياة الثانية.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي هي القوة الدافعة للإنسان على فعل الخيرات وترك الشرور المنكرات.
2- دليل نظام الزوجية وهو آية على أن القرآن وحي الله وكلامه إذ قرر القرآن نظام الزوجية قبل معرفة الناس
لهذا النظام في الذرة وغيرها في القرن العشرين.
3- وجوب شكر الله تعالى بالإيمان وبطاعته وطاعة رسوله على نعمه ومنها الإيجاد ونعمة الإمداد أي بالغذاء
والماء والهواء.
__________
1 - وآية لهم مبتدأ والخبر الأرض الميتة. قرأ نافع الميتة بتشديد الياء وسكنها حفص.
2 - الثمر بمنزلة الحب للسنبل وهو ما يغله النخل والعنب، وقرأ الجمهور بفتحتين. وقرأه خلافهم بضمتين.
3 - جائز أن يكون ما نافية أي ولم تعمله أيديهم وإنما الله جل جلاله هو  الذي أنبته وسخره لهم وجائز أن تكون ما موصولة أي والذي عملته أيديهم من  أصناف الحلاوات والأطعمة وما يتخذونه كالخبز والجبن وما إلى ذلك وما في  التفسير أرجح وأدل على نعم الله وقدرته وقرأ الجمهور ومما عملته بهاء  الضمير وقرأ بعضٌ عملت بدونه.
4 - الأزواج جمع زوج ويطلق على كل من الذكر والأنثى، وعلى الأصناف المختلفة  فإن أريد بالأزواج الذكر والأنثى فمن ابتدائية في المواقع الثلاثة وإن  أريد بها الأصناف فمن بيانية في المواطن الثلاثة: لقوله: ومما لا يعلمون  مقابل محذوف تقديره وما يعلمون وهذا من دلالة الإشارة.
***************************
وَآيَةٌ  لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُمْ مُظْلِمُونَ  (37) وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ  الْعَلِيمِ (38) وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ  كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ (39) لا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ  تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ  يَسْبَحُونَ (40)
شرح الكلمات:
وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار: وآية لهم على إمكان البعث الليل نسلخ منه النهار أي نزيل النهار عن الليل فإذا هم مظلمون بالليل.
لمستقر لها: أي مكان لها لا تتجاوزه.
ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم: أي جريها في فلكها تقدير أي تقنين العزيز في ملكه العليم بكل خلقه.
والقمر قدرناه منازل: وآية أخرى هي تقدير منازل القمر التي هي ثمان وعشرون منزلة.
حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم: أي حتى رجع كعود العذق الذي أصله في النخلة وآخره  في الشماريخ وهو أصفر دقيق مقوس كالقمر لما يكون في آخر الشهر.
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر: أي لا يصح للشمس ولا يسهل عليها أن تدرك القمر فيجتمعان في الليل.
ولا الليل سابق النهار: أي بأن يأتي قبل انقضائه.
وكل في فلك يسبحون: أي كل من الشمس والقمر والنجوم السيارة في فلك يسبحون  أي يسيرون والفلك دائرة مستديرة كفلكة المغزل وهو مجرى النيرين والكواكب  السيارة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في البرهنة على إمكان البعث ووقوعه لا محالة فقال تعالى  {وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ} أي علامة لهم أخرى على قدرة الله على البعث {اللَّيْلُ  نَسْلَخُ (1) مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ} أي نفصل عنه النهار بمعنى نزيله عنه فإذا  هم في الليل مظلمون أي داخلون في الظلام فهذه آية على قدرة الله على البعث  وقوله {وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ (2) لَهَا} أي تجري في فلكها منه  تبتدئ سيرها وإليه ينتهي سيرها وذلك مستقرها، ولها مستقر آخر وهو نهاية  الحياة الدنيا، وإنها لتسجد كل يوم تحت (3) العرش وتستأذن باستئناف دورانها  فيؤذن لها كما صح بذلك الخبر عن سيد البشر محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وكونها تحت العرش فلا غرابة فيه فالكون كله تحت العرش وكونها  تستأذن فيؤذن لها لا غرابة فيه إذا كانت النملة تدبر أمر حياتها بإذن ربها  وتقول وتفكر وتعمل فالشمس أحرى بذلك وأنها تنطق بنطقها الخاص وتستأذن ويؤذن  لها وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ} أي الغالب على مراده  العليم بكل خلقه، وتقدير سير الشمس في فلكها بالثانية وتقطع فيه ملايين  الأميال أمر عجب ونظام سيرها طوال الحياة فلا يختل بدقيقة ولا يرتفع  مستواها شبراً ولا ينخفض شبراً يترتب على ذلك خراب العالم الأرضي كل ذلك لا  يقدر عليه إلا الله، أليس المبدع هذا الإبداع في الخلق والتدبير قادر على  إحياء من خلق وأمات؟ بلى، بلى إن الله على كل شيء قدير. وقوله تعالى  {وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ (4) مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ  الْقَدِيمِ} هذه آية أخرى على إمكان البعث وحتميته والقمر كوكب منير يدور  حول الأرض ينتقل في منازله الثمانية والعشرين منزلة بدقة فائقة وحساب دقيق  ليعرف بذلك سكان الأرض عدد السنين والحساب إذ لولاه لما عرف يوم ولا أسبوع  ولا شهر ولا سنة ولا قرن. فالقمر يبدأ هلالاً صغيرا ويأخذ في الظهور فيكبر  بظهوره شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يصبح في نصف الشهر بدارً كاملاً، ثم يأخذ في  الأفول والاضمحلال بنظام عجب حتى يصبح في آخر الشهر كالعرجون القديم أي  كعود العرجون الأصفر دقيق مقوس كل ذلك لفائدة الإنسان الذي يعيش على سطح  هذه الأرض أليس هذا آية كبرى على قدرة الله العزيز العليم على إعادة الحياة  لحكمة الحساب والجزاء؟ بلى إنها لآية كبرى فقوله {لا الشَّمْسُ (4)  يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ} أي لا يسهل على الشمس ولا يصح  منها أن تدرك القمر فيذهب نوره بل لكل سيره فلا يلتقيان إلا نادراً في جزء  معين من الأفق فيحصل خسوف القمر وكسوف الشمس. وقوله {وَلا اللَّيْلُ  سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ} بل كل من الليل والنهار يسير في خط مرسوم لا يتعداه  فلذا لا يسبق الليل النهار ولا النهار الليل فلا يختلطان إلا بدخول جزء من  هذا في هذا وجزء من ذاك في ذا وهو معنى {يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ  وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ} وقوله {وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ  يَسْبَحُونَ (5) } أي كل واحد من الشمس والقمر والكواكب السيارة في فلك  يسبحون فلذا لا يقع فيها خلط ولا ارتطام (6) بعضها ببعض إلى نهاية الحياة  فيقع ذلك ويخرب الكون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- إقامة الأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة على إمكان البعث ووقوعه حتماً.
2- ذكر القرآن لأمور الفلك التي لم يعرف عنها الناس اليوم إلا جزء يسير آية  عظمى على أنه وحي الله وأن من أوحي إليه هو رسول الله قطعاً.
3- ما ذكره القرآن عن الكون العلوي من الوضوح بحيث يعرفه الفلاح والراعي  كالعالم المتبحر والأمي الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وذلك لتقوم الحجة على الناس  إن هم لم يؤمنوا بالله ولم يوحدوه في عبادته ويخلصوا له في طاعته وطاعة  رسوله.
4 - هذا لأن سير القمر سريع وسير الشمس دونه فلا تدركه.
5 - لم يقل تسبح لأنه وصفها بوصف العقلاء يسبحون، أي يجرون وجيء بضمير  الجمع وهما اثنان الشمس والقمر لا غير لإفادة تعميم هذا الحكم فيشمل  الكواكب أيضا.
6 - هذا لما بين بينها من أبعاد لا يقادر قدرها ولا يعرف مداها إلا الله خالقها فلذا لا يدرك بعضها بعضاً لشدة الأبعاد بين مداريها.
__________
1 - السلخ الكشط والنزع كسلخ الشاة من جلدها فيبقى اللحم أبيض كذلك يسلخ تعالى النهار من الليل فيبقى الناس في ظلام حالك.
2 - جائز أن يكون في الكلام حذف أي وآية لهم الشمس تجري وجائز أن يكون الشمس مبتدأ وتجري الجملة خبر أي آية أخرى.
3 - لمستقر لها جائز أن يكون اللام بمعنى إلى وجائز أن يكون اللام لام  الصيرورة والمآل أي يصير أمرها فتؤول إلى مستقرها، والمستقر مكان الاستقرار  روى البخاري ومسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سأل أبا ذر  حين غربت الشمس "أتدري أين تذهب" قال قلت الله ورسوله أعلم، قال فإنها تذهب  حتى تسجد تحت العرش فتستأذن فيؤذن لها ويوشك أن تستأذن فلا يقبل منها  وتستأذن فلا يؤذن لها يقال لها ارجعي من حيث جئت فتطلع في مغربها فذلك قوله  تعالى {والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم} .
4 - جائز أن يكون قدرنا له منازل أو قدرناه منازل وهي ثمانية وعشرون منزلاً  ينزل القمر كل ليلة بها بمنزل وهي: السرطان، البطين، الثريا، الدبران،  الهقعة، الهنعة، الذراع، النثرة، الطرف، الجبهة، الخراتان، الصرفة، العواء،  السماك، الغفر، الزبانيان، الاكليل، القلب، الشولة، النعائم، البلدة، سعد  الذابح، سعد بلع، سعد السعود، سعد الأخبية، الفرع المقدم، الفرع المؤخر،  بطين الحوت. فإذا صار القمر في آخرها عاد إلى أولها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (4)  
الحلقة (716)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 380الى صــــ 385)                                        

وَآيَةٌ  لَهُمْ أَنَّا حَمَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ (41)  وَخَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ مَا يَرْكَبُونَ (42) وَإِنْ نَشَأْ  نُغْرِقْهُمْ فَلَا صَرِيخَ لَهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْقَذُونَ (43) إِلَّا  رَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَمَتَاعًا إِلَى حِينٍ (44) وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ  اتَّقُوا مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَمَا خَلْفَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ  (45) وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَّا كَانُوا  عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
وآية لهم: أي وعلامة لهم على قدرتنا على البعث.
أنا حلمنا ذريتهم: أي ذريات قوم نوح الذين أهلكناهم بالطوفان: نجينا ذريتهم لأنهم مؤمنون موحدون وأغرقنا آباءهم لأنهم مشركون.
في الفلك المشحون: أي في سفينة نوح المملوءة بالأزواج من كل صنف.
وخلقنا لهم من مثله: أي من مثل فلك نوح ما يركبون.
فلا صريخ لهم: أي مغيث ينجيهم فيكف صراخهم.
ومتاعاً إلى حين: أي وتمتيعاً لهم بالطعام والشراب إلى نهاية آجالهم.
اتقوا ما بين أيديكم: أي من عذاب الدنيا أي بالإيمان والاستقامة.
وما خلفكم: من عذاب الآخرة إذا أصررتم على الكفر والتكذيب.
وما تأتيهم من آية: أي وما تأتيهم من آية أو من حجة من حجج القرآن وبينّة  من بيناته الدالة على توحيد الله وصدق الرسول إلا كانوا عنها معرضين غير  ملتفتين إليها ولا مبالين بها.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في عرض الآيات الكونية للدلالة على البعث والتوحيد والنبوة  فقال تعالى {وَآيَةٌ لَهُمْ} أي أخرى غير ما سبق {أَنَّا حَمَلْنَا  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ (1) } أي حملنا ذرية قوم نوح  المؤمنين فأنجيناهم بإيمانهم وتوحيدهم وأغرقنا المشركين فهي آية واضحة عن  رضا الله تعالى عن المؤمنين الموحدين وسخطه على الكافرين المشركين المكذبين  إن في هذا الإنجاء للموحدين والإغراق للمشركين آية وعبرة لو كان مشركو  قريش في مكة يفقهون. وقوله تعالى {وَخَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ مَا  يَرْكَبُونَ} وهذه آية أخرى أيضاً وهي أن الله أنجى الموحدين في فلك لم  يسبق له مثيل ثم خلق لهم مثله ما يركبون إلى يوم القيامة ولو شاء عدم ذلك  لما كان لهم فلك إلى يوم القيامة وآية أخرى {وَإِنْ نَشَأْ نُغْرِقْهُمْ  فَلا صَرِيخَ لَهُمْ} وهي قدرته تعالى على إغراق ركاب السفن الكافرين وإن  فعلنا لم يجدوا صارخاً (1) ولا معيناً يغيثهم وينجيهم من الغرق {إِلَّا  رَحْمَةً مِنَّا (2) } الله إلا رحمتنا فإنها تنالهم فتنديهم ليتمتعوا في  حياتهم بما كانوا يتمتعون به إلى حين حضور آجالهم المحدودة لهم. وقوله  تعالى {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّقُوا مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَمَا  خَلْفَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (3) } أي وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المكذبين  بآيات الله المعرضين عن دينه المشركين به اتقوا ما بين أيديكم من العذاب  حيث موجبه قائم وهو كفركم وعنادكم، وما خلفكم من عذاب الآخرة إذ مقتضيه  موجود وهو الشرك والتكذيب رجاء أن ترحموا فلا تعذبوا أعرضوا كأنهم لم  يسمعوا. وقوله {وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ} كلام ربهم  القرآن الكريم تحمل الحجج والبراهين على صحة ما يدعون إليه من الإيمان  والتوحيد إلا كانوا عنها معرضين تمام الإعراض كأن قلوبهم قُدت من حجر  والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فضل الله على البشرية في إنجاء ذرية قوم نوح الكافرين ومنهم كان  البشر وإلا لو أغرق الله الجميع المؤمنين الذرية والكافرين الآباء لم يبق  في الأرض أحد.
2- حماية الله تعالى للعباد ورعايته لهم وإلا لهلكوا أجمعين ولكن أين شكرهم؟
3- بيان إصرار كفار قريش وعنادهم الأمر الذي لم يسبق له مثيل.
4- الإشارة بالمثلية في قوله {من مثله} إلى تنوع السفن من البوارج والغواصات والطربيدات الحربية.
__________
1 - قرأ نافع ذرياتهم جمع ذرية وقرأ حفص بالإفراد ذريتهم اسم جمع فهو بمعنى  ذرياتهم. لفظ الذرية وإن كان أساساً يطلق على الأولاد فإنه أطلق على  الآباء والأجداد إذ الكل هم ذرية لآدم عليه السلام والمشحون الموقر بما حمل  فيه من سائر المخلوقات.
2 - الصريخ هو الصارخ وهو المستغيث المستنجد تقول العرب جاءهم الصريخ أي المنكوب المستنجد لينقذوه وهو فعيل بمعنى فاعل.
3 - الاستثناء منقطع فهو بمعنى لكن لأن الرحمة ليست من جنس المستثنى منه وهو الصريخ.
4 - الجملة واقعة موقع التذيل وتحمل معنى التأكيد لما سبق من معنى وهو أنهم  إذا دُعوا إلى التوحيد والإيمان بالبعث والجزاء أعرضوا ولم يستجيبوا.
******************************  **
وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ قَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنُطْعِمُ مَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ  أَطْعَمَهُ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (47) وَيَقُولُونَ  مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (48) مَا يَنْظُرُونَ  إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ (49) فَلَا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً وَلَا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (50)  وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُمْ مِنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ  يَنْسِلُونَ (51) قَالُوا يَاوَيْلَنَا مَنْ بَعَثَنَا مِنْ مَرْقَدِنَا  هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (52) إِنْ كَانَتْ  إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ  (53) فَالْيَوْمَ لَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَلَا تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا  كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (54) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا: أي وإذا قال فقراء المؤمنين في مكة للأغنياء الكافرين أنفقوا علينا.
مما رزقكم الله: أي من المال.
أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه: أي قالوا للمؤمنين استهزاءً بهم أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه.
إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين: أي ما أنتم أيها الفقراء إلا في ضلال مبين في اعتقادكم الذي أنتم عليه.
متى هذا الوعد: أي البعث الآخر إن كنتم صادقين فيه.
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة: أي ما ينتظرون إلا صيحة واحدة وهي نفخة إسرافيل.
تأخذهم وهم يخصمون: أي تأخذهم الصيحة وهم يتخاصمون في البيع والشراء والأكل 
والشرب إذ تأتيهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون.
فلا يستطيعون توصية: أي فلا يقدر أحدهم أن يوصي وصيّة.
ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون: بل يهلكون في أماكنهم من الأسواق والمزارع والمصانع أو المقاهي والملاهي.
فإذا هم من الأجداث: أي القبور إلى ربهم ينسلون أي يخرجون بسرعة.
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا: أي قال الكفار: من بعثنا من قبورنا؟
هذا ما وعد الرحمن: أي هذا ما وعد به الرحمن وصدق المرسلون أي فيما أخبروا به.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ (1) } أي وإذا قيل لأولئك المشركين  المكذبين الملاحدة والقائل هم المؤمنون فقد روي أن أبا بكر الصديق كان يطعم  مساكين المسلمين فلقيه أبو جهل فقال يا أبا بكر أتزعم أن الله قادر على  إطعام هؤلاء؟ قال: نعم. قال: فما باله لا يطعمهم؟ قال ابتلى قوماً بالفقر  وقوماً بالغنى وأمر الفقراء بالصبر، وأمر الأغنياء بالإعطاء، فقال أبو جهل،  والله يا أبا بكر إن أنت إلا في ضلال مبين. أتزعم أن الله قادر على إطعام  هؤلاء، وهو لا يطعمهم ثم تطعمهم أنت فنزلت هذه الآية وبهذه الرواية اتضح  معنى الآية الكريمة {وإذا قيل لهم} أي للكفار {أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا  رَزَقَكُمُ اللهُ} على المساكين {قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا} الآمرين لهم بالإنفاق {أَنُطْعِمُ مَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللهُ  أَطْعَمَهُ} قالوا هذا استهزاءً وكفراً {إِنْ أَنْتُمْ} أي ما أنتم أيها  المسلمون {إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} أي إلا في ذهاب عن الحق وجور عن  الرشد مبين لمن تأمله وتدبّر فيه.
وقوله {وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى (2) هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ}  أي ويقول أولئك الملاحدة المكذبون بالبعث استهزاء واستعجالاً: متى هذا  الوعد الذي تعدوننا به أيها المسلمون إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم.
قال تعالى {مَا يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً} وهي نفخة إسرافيل  في الصور وهي نفخة الفناء {تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ (3) } أي  يختصمون في أسواقهم يبيعون ويشترون، وفي مجالسهم العامة والخاصة إذ تأتيهم  بغتة وهم لا يشعرون قال تعالى {فَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً} يوصي بها  أحدهم لابنه أو أخيه، ولا إلى أهلهم أي منازلهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم يرجعون  بل يصعقون في أماكنهم. وقوله تعالى {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ} أي صور إسرفيل  وهو قرن ويقال له البوق أيضاً نفخة البعث من القبور أحياء فإذا هم من  الأجداث جمع جدث وهو القبر ينسلون (4) أي ماشين مسرعين إلى ربهم لفصل  القضاء والحكم بينهم فيما اختلفوا فيه في هذه الحياة الدنيا من إيمان وكفر  وإحسان وإساءة وعدل وظلم. قالوا يا ويلنا أي نادوا ويلهم وهلاكهم لما  شاهدوا من أهوال الموقف {مَنْ بَعَثَنَا مِنْ مَرْقَدِنَا (5) } وأجابهم  المؤمنون بقولهم {هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ}  إذ وعدنا الله بلقائه وأخبرنا الرسل به وبتفاصيله وقوله تعالى {إِنْ  كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنَا  مُحْضَرُونَ} أي ما هي إلا صحية واحدة لإسرافيل فإذا الكل واقف بين يدي  الله تعالى ليحاسب ويجزي قال تعالى {فَالْيَوْمَ لا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ  شَيْئاً} أي في هذا اليوم الذي وقفت الخليقة فيه بين يدي ربها لا تظلم نفس  شيئا لا بنقص حسنة من حسناتها ولا بزيادة سيئة على سيئاتها. ولا تجزون أيها  العباد إلا ما كنتم تعملون من خير وشر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان علو الكافرين وطغيانهم وسخريتهم واستهزائهم، وذلك لظلمة الكفر على قلوبهم.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر مبادئها ونهاياتها.
3- الساعة لا تأتي إلا بغتة.
4- الانقلاب الكوني الذي يحدث لعظمه اختلفت آراء أهل العلم في تحديد  النفخات فيه والظاهر أنها أربع الأولى نفخة الفناء والثانية نفخة البعث  والثالثة نفخة الفزع (6) والصعق والرابعة نفخة القيام بين يدي رب العالمين.
5- تقرير العدل الإلهي يوم الحساب والجزاء ليطمئن كل عامل على أنه يجزى بعمله لا غير.
__________
1 - اختلف في من هذه قولته؟ وما في التفسير وأنها قولة أبي جهل لأبي بكر  أرجحها وأقربها إلى واقع الحال وألصق بالسياق ولا مانع أن يقولها الزنادقة  والملاحدة والمستهزئون في كل زمان ومكان.
2 - الاستفهام للاستبعاد وهو مشوب بالسخرية والاستخفاف لأنه ناجم عن قلوب مظلمة من جراء الكفر والإلحاد قال الشاعر:
متى يأت هذا الموت لا يلف حاجة
لنفس إلا قد قضيت قضاءها.
والشاهد في الاستخفاف.
3 - يخصمون بمعنى يختصمون في أمور دنياهم فيموتون في أماكنهم وقد أدغمت  التاء في الصاد فنتج عن ذلك قراءات أشهرها قراءة نافع يخصّمون بفتح الخاء  وكسر الصاد مشددة وقرأ حفص يخصّمون بكسر الخاء والصاد المشددة وقرأ قالون  يخصمون بسكون الخاء مع الاختلاس.
4 - قال ابن عباس وقتادة ينسلون يخرجون ومنه قول امرؤ القيس "فسلي ثيابي من  ثيابك تنسلي" ومنه قيل للولد نسل لأنه يخرج من بطن أمه وقيل يسرعون،  والنسلان والقسلان الإسراع في السير ومنه مشية الذئب قال:
عسلان الذئب أمسى قارباً
برد الليل عليه فنسل
5 - جائز أن يكون هذا ما وعد الرحمن الخ من كلامهم لما يجدون أنفسهم واقفين  أحياء قد خرجوا من قبورهم صرّحوا بالحقيقة التي كانوا يكذبون بها فاعترفوا  قائلين: هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون، وجائز أن يقال لهم كما في  التفسير، فإن قلنا بالقول الأول لا يصح الوقف على من مرقدنا، وإن قلنا  بالقول المثبت في التفسير صح الوقف ويصبح هذا ما وعد الرحمن كلاماً  مستأنفاً.
6 - هذه النفخة مختلف فيها ودليلها حديث البخاري إذ فيه يقول الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "فأكون أول من يفيق فإذا بموسى آخذ بقائمة من  قوائم العرش ولا أدري أرفع رأسه قبل أو كان ممن استثنى الله تعالى".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
** 

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (5)  
الحلقة (717)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 386الى صــــ 389)                                       

إِنَّ  أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ (55) هُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ فِي ظِلالٍ عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ مُتَّكِئُونَ (56) لَهُمْ  فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَلَهُمْ مَا يَدَّعُونَ (57) سَلامٌ قَوْلاً مِنْ رَبٍّ  رَحِيمٍ (58)
شرح الكلمات:
في شغل فاكهون: أي أهل الجنة في شغل عما فيه أهل النار من عذاب وشقاء. وشغلهم الشاغل لهم هو النعيم المقيم في دار السلام.
فاكهون: أي ناعمون بالتلذذ بالنعم وذلك لطيب العيش.
على الأرائك: أي الأسِرة ذات الحجلة.
ولهم ما يدعون: أي ما يتمنون ويطلبون.
سلام قولاً من رب رحيم: أي سلام بالقول من رب رحيم أي يسلم عليهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى.
معنى الآيات:
ما إن حضروا بين يدي الله سبحانه وتعالى للحساب والجزاء حتى أعلن عما يلي:  إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم (2) في شغل فاكهون (3) اي إنهم في شغل عما فيه أصحاب  النار إنهم في شغل بالنعيم المقيم فاكهون أي ناعمون ناعمون بالتلذذ بألوان  المطاعم والمشارب والحور العين إنهم وأزواجهم في ظلال الجنة على الأرائك  (4) أي الأسرة ذات الحجلة متكئون. لهم فيها أي في دار السلام فاكهة 
من كل زوج ولون ونوع ولهم ما يدعون أي ما يتمنون ويطلبون، وأعظم من ذاك  سلام الربّ تعالى عليهم (5) سلام قولاً من رب رحيم أي سلام من الله بالقول  لا بغيره من أنواع السلامة والسلام. فقد روى البغوي أن رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "بينما أهل الجنة في نعيمهم إذ يسطع لهم نور  فرفعوا رؤوسهم فإذا الرب عز وجل قد أشرف عليهم من فوقهم السلام عليكم يا  أهل الجنة. فذلك قوله تعالى {سلام قولا من رب رحيم} فينظرون إليه فلا  يلتفتون إلى شيء من النعيم ما داموا ينظرون إليه حتى يحتجب عنهم فيبقى نوره  وبركته عليهم في ديارهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير المعاد.
2- بيان نعيم الجنة.
3- سلام الله تعالى على أهل الجنة ونظرهم إلى وجهه الكريم.
__________

2- قال ابن مسعود وابن عباس وقتادة ومجاهد: شغلهم افتضاض العذارى وقيل  شغلهم زيارة بعضهم بعضاً، والشغل بضم الشين وسكون الغين ويجوز ضم الغين مع  الشين.
3- فاكهون بالألف وفكهون بدونه كفرحين لغتان وفسر بفرحين ومعجبين وبمسرورين والكل صحيح إذ هو من جملة النعيم الذي هم فيه.
4 - الأرائك جمع أريكة كسفينة وسفائن قال الشاعر:
كأن احمرار الورد فوق غصونه
بوقت الضحى في روضه المتضاحك
خدود عذارى قد خجلن من الحياء
تهادين بالريحان فوق الأرائك
5 - استئناف قطع من أن يعطف على ما قبله للاهتمام بمضمونه وسلام مرفوع  بالابتداء وهو نكرة وتنكيره للتعظيم ولذا صح الابتداء به وحذف الخبر لدلالة  المصدر وهو قولاً عليه، والتقدير سلام يقال لهم قولاً من الله تعالى، ومن  ابتدائية، وتنوين رب للتعظيم.
**************************
وَامْتَازُوا  الْيَوْمَ أَيُّهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ (59) أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ  يَابَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ  مُبِينٌ (60) وَأَنِ اعْبُدُونِي هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ (61) وَلَقَدْ  أَضَلَّ مِنْكُمْ جِبِلًّا كَثِيرًا أَفَلَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْقِلُونَ (62)  هَذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ (63) اصْلَوْهَا الْيَوْمَ  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ (64) الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ  وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ (65) وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ لَطَمَسْنَا عَلَى أَعْيُنِهِمْ  فَاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّرَاطَ فَأَنَّى يُبْصِرُونَ (66) وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ  لَمَسَخْنَاهُمْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِهِمْ فَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا مُضِيًّا وَلَا  يَرْجِعُونَ (67) وَمَنْ نُعَمِّرْهُ نُنَكِّسْهُ فِي الْخَلْقِ أَفَلَا  يَعْقِلُونَ (68) 
شرح الكلمات:
وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون: أي انفردوا عن المؤمنين وانحازوا على جهة وسيروا أيها الصالحون إلى الجنة.
ألم أعهد إليكم: أي ألم أوصكم بترك عبادة الشيطان وهي طاعته.
وأن اعبدوني: أي وبأن تعبدوني وحدي وذلك في كتبي وعلى ألسنة رسلي.
هذا صراط مستقيم: أي بترك عبادة الشيطان والقيام بطاعة الرحمن. هو الإسلام الموصل إلى دار السلام.
ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيراً: أي ولقد أضل الشيطان منكم يا بني آدم خلقاً كثيراً.
أفلم تكونوا تعقلون: أي أطعتموه فلم تكونوا تعقلون عداوته لكم.
هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون: أي تقول الملائكة هذه جهنم ... الخ.
اليوم نختم على أفواههم (1) : أي عندما يقولون: والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين.
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم: أي ولو أردنا طمس أعين هؤلاء المشركين المجرمين لفعلنا، ولكنا لم نشأ ذلك رحمة منا.
فاستبقوا الصراط: أي فابتدروا الطريق كعادتهم فكيف يبصرون.
ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم: أي بدلنا خلقهم حجارة أو قردة أو خنازير في أمكنتهم التي هم فيها فلا يستطيعون مضياً ولا يرجعون.
ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق: أي ومن نطل عمره ننكسه في الخلق فيكون بعد قوته ضعيفاً عاجزاً.
أفلا يعقلون: أي أن القادر على ما ذكرنا لكم قادر على بعثكم بعد موتكم. فتؤمنون وتوحدون فتنجون من العذاب وتسعدون.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَامْتَازُوا (2) الْيَوْمَ أَيُّهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ} أي يأمر  تعالى المجرمين وهم الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك وارتكاب المعاصي  فأسدوها يأمرهم بأن يتميّزوا عن المؤمنين فينفردوا وحدهم ويسار بأهل الجنة  إلى الجنة، ثم يوبخ تعالى المجرمين أهل النار بقوله {أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ  إِلَيْكُمْ} (3) موصياً إياكم على ألسنة رسلي وفي كتبي بأن لا تعبدوا  الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين، وبأن تعبدوني وحدي، ولا تعبدوا الشيطان معي  فتشركوه في عبادتي هذا صراط مستقيم أي ترك عبادة الشيطان والقيام بعبادة  الرحمن هذا هو الإسلام الصراط المستقيم الذي لا ينتهي بالسالكين إلا إلى  باب دار السلام. وقوله {وَلَقَدْ أَضَلَّ مِنْكُمْ جِبِلّاً} أي خلقاً  كثيراً هذا من كلام الله الموبخ به للمجرمين. وقوله {أَفَلَمْ تَكُونُوا  تَعْقِلُونَ (4) } وهذا تقريع وتوبيخ أيضاً أي أطعتموه وهو عدوكم وعصيتموني  وأنا ربكم فلم تكونوا تعقلون عداوة الشيطان لكم، وواجب عبادتي عليكم لأني  خلقتكم ورزقتكم وكلأتكم الليل والنهار إذاً فهذه جهنم (5) التي كنتم بها  تكذبون اصلوها أي احترقوا بها بما كنتم تكفرون بالله وآياته ولقائه وتكذبون  رسله. وقوله تعالى {الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ  وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ} هذا يحدث لما يعرضون على ربهم فيعرض عليهم أعمالهم فينكرون  فعندئذ يختم الله على أفواههم فلا يستطيعون الكلام وتنطق باقي جوارحهم  وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون قوله تعالى {وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ لَطَمَسْنَا  عَلَى أَعْيُنِهِمْ} فأعميناهم {فَاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّرَاطَ} أي ابتدروا  الطريق كعادتهم فأنى يبصرون الطريق وقد طمس على أعينهم فلا مقلة فيها ولا  حاجب، ولكن الله لم يشأ ذلك لرحمته وحلمه على عباده، وقوله {وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ  لَمَسَخْنَاهُمْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِهِمْ (6) } أي ولو نشاء مسخ هؤلاء  المجرمين من المشركين لمسخناهم في أماكنهم من منازلهم فلا يستطيعون مضياً  في الطريق ولا رجوع إلى خلف أي لا ذهاباً ولا إياباً، وقوله تعالى {وَمَنْ  نُعَمِّرْهُ نُنَكِّسْهُ (7) فِي الْخَلْقِ أَفَلا يَعْقِلُونَ} فنرده  رأساً على عقب فكما كان طفلاً ينموا شيئا فشيئاً في قواه العقلية والبدنية  حتى شبّ واكتهل فكذلك ننكسه في خلقه فيأخذ يضعف (8) في قواه العقلية  والبدنية يوماً فيوماً حتى يصبح أضعف عقلاً وبدناً منه وهو طفل. وقوله أفلا  تعقلون أيها المكذبون المجرمون أن القادر على هذا وغيره وعلى كل شيء يريده  قادر على أن يحييكم بعد موتكم ويبعثكم من قبوركم ويحاسبكم ويجزيكم  بأعمالكم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير المعاد وبيان مواقف منه.
2- تأكيد عداوة الشيطان للإنسان.
3- عجز الإنسان يوم القيامة عن كتمان شيء من سيء أعماله وفاسدها.
4- التحذير من عقوبة الله في الدنيا بالمسخ ونحوه.
5- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في رد الإنسان بعد القوة إلى حالة الضعف الأولى.
__________
1 - روى مسلم عن أنس بن مالك قال: "كنا عند النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فضحك حتى بدت نواجذه ثم قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أتدرون مما أضحك؟ قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ من مجادلة العبد ربه يوم القيامة يقول رب ألم تجرني من الظلم؟  فيقول بلى فيقول لا أجير عليّ إلا شاهداً من نفسي فيقول كفى بنفسك اليوم  عليك حسيباً والكرام الكاتبين شهوداً فيختم على فيه ويقال لأركانه انطقي  بعمله ثم يخلي بينه وبين الكلام فيقول بعداً لكن وسحقاً فعنكن كنت أناضل.
2 - يقال مازه فانماز وامتاز، وميره فتميّز وامتاز أمر من امتاز ويمتاز إذا  انفرد عما كان مختلطاً به، والمراد بذلك سوقهم إلى النار بعد أن دخل  المؤمنون الجنة.
3 - الاستفهام للتقرير والتوبيخ على إهمالهم وصيته تعالى إليهم بأن لا يعبدوا الشيطان.
4 - قوله تعالى أفلم تكونوا تعقلون الاستفهام للتقريع والتأنيب.
5 - قوله تعالى {هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون} أي على ألسنة رسلي فكذبتم بها  وواصلتم شرككم وكفركم. {اصلوها اليوم} أي احترقوا بها {بما كنتم تكفرون} أي  بسبب كفركم الذي دسَّى نفوسكم وخبثها فحرمتم بذلك دار السلام.
6 - المكانة تأنيث المكان على تأويله بالبقعة.
7 - قرأ الجمهور ننكسه بفتح النون الأولى وسكون الثانية مضارع نكس رأسه  وقرأها عاصم نُنكسه بضم النون الأولى وفتح الثانية وكسر الكاف مشددة.
8 - قال سفيان إذا بلغ المرء ثمانين سنة تغير جسمه وضعفت قوته قال الشاعر:
من عاش أخلقت الأيام جدته
وخانه ثقتاه السمع والبصر.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة يس - (6)  
الحلقة (718)
 تفسير سورة يس مكية 
وآياتها ثلاث وثمانون آية 
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 390الى صــــ 395)  

وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا  ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ (69) لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ  الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ (70) أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا خَلَقْنَا  لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَمِلَتْ أَيْدِينَا أَنْعَامًا فَهُمْ لَهَا مَالِكُونَ  (71) وَذَلَّلْنَاهَا لَهُمْ فَمِنْهَا رَكُوبُهُمْ وَمِنْهَا يَأْكُلُونَ  (72) وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ وَمَشَارِبُ أَفَلَا يَشْكُرُونَ (73)  وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ (74) لَا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُحْضَرُونَ (75) فَلَا  يَحْزُنْكَ قَوْلُهُمْ إِنَّا نَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ  (76) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما علمناه الشعر: أي وما علمنا رسولنا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الشعر فما هو بشاعر.
وما ينبغي له: أي وما يصلح له ولا يصح منه.
إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين: أي ليس كما يقول المشركون من أن القرآن شعر ما  هو أي القرآن الذي يقرأه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلا ذكر أي  عظة وقرآن مبين لا يشك من يسمعه أنه ليس بشعر لما يظهر من الحقائق العلمية.
لينذر من كان حياً: أي يعقل ما يخاطب به وهم المؤمنون.
ويحق القول على الكافرين: أي ويحق القول بالعذاب على الكافرين لأنهم ميتون لا يقبلون النذارة.
أنعاماً فهم له مالكون: الأنعام هي الإبل والبقر والغنم.
وذللناها لهم: أي سخرناها لهم وجعلناهم قاهرين لها يتصرفون فيها.
فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون: أي من بعضها يركبون وهي الإبل ومنها يأكلون أي ومن جميعها يأكلون.
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب: المنافع كالصوف والوبر والشعر، والمشارب الألبان.
أفلا يشكرون: أي يوبخهم على عدم شكرهم الله تعالى على هذه النعم بالإيمان والطاعة.
واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة: أي أصناماً يعبدونها زعماً منهم أنها تنصرهم بشفاعتها لهم عند الله.
لا يستطيعون نصرهم: أي لا تقدر تلك الأصنام على نصرهم بدفع العذاب عنهم.
وهم لهم جند محضرون: أي لا يقدرون على نصرتهم والحال أنهم أي المشركين جندٌ  محضرون لتلك الآلهة ينصرونها من أن يمسها أحد بسوء فبدل أن تنصرهم هم  ينصرونها كجند معبئون لنصرتها.
فلا يحزنك قولهم: أي إنك لست مرسلاً إنك شاعرٌ وكاهن ومفترٍ.
إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون: أي إنهم ما يقولون ذلك إلا حسداً وهم يعلمون  أنك رسول الله وما جئت به هو الحق وسوف نجزيهم بتكذيبهم لك وكفرهم بنا  وبلقائنا وديننا الحق.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ (1) } رد على المشركين الذين  قالوا في القرآن شعر وفي الرسول الله شاعر فقال تعالى {وما علمناه} أي  نبينا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {الشِّعْرَ (2) وَمَا  يَنْبَغِي لَهُ} أي لا يصح منه ولا يصلح له. {إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ} أي  ما هو الذي يتلوه إلا ذكر يذكر به الله وعظة يتعظ به المؤمنون {وَقُرْآنٌ  مُبِينٌ} مبين للحق مظهر لمعالم الهدى أنزلناه على عبدنا ورسولنا لينذر به  من كان حياً أي القلب والضمير لإيمانه وتقواه لله ويحق أي به القول وهو  العذاب على الكافرين لأنهم لا يهتدون به فيعيشون على الضلال ويموتون عليه  فيجب لهم العذاب في الدار الآخرة. وقوله {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أعمي أولئك  المشركون ولم يروا مظاهر قدرتنا وإحساننا الموجبة لعبادتنا وهي {أَنَّا  خَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَمِلَتْ (3) أَيْدِينَا أَنْعَاماً فَهُمْ لَهَا  مَالِكُونَ} يتصرفون فيها تصرف المالك في ملكه، والمراد بالأنعام الماشية  من إبل وبقر وغنم وقوله {وَذَللنها لَهُمْ} أي سخرناها لهم بحيث  يركبون ويحلبون ويحملون وينحرون ويذبحون ويأكلون، ولولا هذا التسخير لما  قدروا عليها أبداً. وقوله {وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ وَمَشَارِبُ} المنافع  كالصوف والوبر والشعر والمشارب جمع مشرب وهي الألبان في ضروعها يحلبون  منها ويشربون. وقوله {أَفَلا يَشْكُرُونَ} يوبخهم على أكل النعم وعدم الشكر  عليها، وشكر الله عليها هو الإيمان به وتوحيده في عبادته. وقوله  {وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ آلِهَةً} أي اتخذ أولئك المشركون آلهة هي  أصنامهم التي يعبدونها لعلهم ينصرون أي رجاء نصرتها لهم وذلك بشفاعتها لهم  عند الله تعالى كما يزعمون. قال تعالى في إبطال هذا الرجاء وقطعه عليهم {لا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَهُمْ} لأنهم أصنام لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تنفع ولا  تضر وقوله {وَهُمْ لَهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُحْضَرُونَ} أي والحال أن المشركين هم  جند تلك الأصنام محضرون عندها يدافعون عنها ويحمونها ويغضبون لها فكيف  ينصرك من هو مفتقر إلى نصرتك. وقوله تعالى {فَلا يَحْزُنْكَ قَوْلُهُمْ (4)  } أي لا تحزن لما يقول قومك من أنك لست مرسلاً، وأنك شاعر وساحر وكاهن إلى  غير ذلك من أقاويلهم، {إِنَّا نَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ  (5) } وسنجزيهم عن قولهم الباطل ونأخذهم بكذبهم وافترائهم عليك كما نحن  نعلم أنهم ما قالوا الذي قالوا إلا حسداً لك، وإلا فهم يعلمون أنك رسول  الله وما أنت بالساحر ولا الشاعر ولا المجنون، ولكن حملهم على ما يقولون  الحسد والعناد والكبر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وأن القرآن ذكر وليس شعر كما يقول المبطلون.
2- الحكمة من نزول القرآن هي أن ينذر به الرسول الأحياء من أهل الإيمان.
3- بيان خطأ الذين يقرأون القرآن على الأموات ويتركون الأحياء لا يقرأونه عليهم وعظاً لهم وإرشاداً وتعليماً
وتذكيراً.
4- وجوب ذكر النعم وشكرها بالاعتراف بها، وصرفها في مرضاة واهبها وحمده عليها.
5- بيان سخف المشركين في عبادتهم أصناماً يرجون نصرتها وهم جند معبأ لنصرتها من أن يمسها أحد بسوء.
__________
1 - إنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مع أصالته في الأدب الرفيع وكيف  وهو قرشي مضري لا يحسن إنشاد بيت من الشعر حتى إنه أنشد يوماً بيت طرفة  فقال:
ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً
ويأتيك من لم تزوده بالأخبار.
فقال أبو بكر والله إنك لرسول الله إذ عجز البيت هكذا: ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود.
2 - وما علمناه الشعر أي وما أوحينا إليه شعراً وما علمناه إياه.
3 - مما عملت (ما) موصولة بمعنى الذي وحذف العائد وهو الضمير لطول الاسم أي  عملته. وإن قلنا "ما" مصدرية فلا حاجة إلى مراعاة العائد ولا تقديره.
4 - قرئ يحزنك بضم الياء من أحزنه يحزنه وقرئ يحزنك بفتح الياء وضم الزاي،  والنهي عن الحزن نهي عن أسبابه الموجبة له، إذ الحزن لا يملك الإنسان دفعه  ولكن يستطيع تجنب مثيراته والمراد من هذا النهي تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عما يواجهه به المشركون من أنه ساحر أو شاعر وما إلى  ذلك.
5 - جملة إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون جملة تذييلية المراد منها أمران  تطمين الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على كفاية الله تعالى له وأن  كيدهم لا يضره وتهديد المشركين بإعلامهم أن الله مطلع على ما يمكرون  وسيجزيهم به.
**************************
أَوَلَمْ  يَرَ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ  مُبِينٌ (77) وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِ  الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ (78) قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا  أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ عَلِيمٌ (79) الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمْ  مِنَ الشَّجَرِ الْأَخْضَرِ نَارًا فَإِذَا أَنْتُمْ مِنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ  (80) أَوَلَيْسَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى  أَنْ يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُمْ بَلَى وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ (81)  إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  (82) فَسُبْحَانَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ (83)
شرح الكلمات:
أولم ير الإنسان: أي المنكر للبعث كالعاص بن وائل السهمي، وأبيّ بن خلف.
أنا خلقناه من نطفة: أي من منيّ إلى أن صيرناه رجلاً قوياً.
فإذا هو خصيم مبين: أي شديد الخصومة بيّنها في نفي البعث.
وضرب لنا مثلاً: أي في ذلك، إذ أخذ عظماً وفته أمام رسول الله وقال أيحيى ربك هذا؟
ونسي خلقه: أي وأنه مخلوق من ماء مهين وأصبح رجلاً يخاصم فالقادر على الخلق الأول قادر على الثاني.
من يحيى العظام وهو رميم: أي وقد رمّت وبليت.
من الشجر الأخضر ناراً: أي من شجر المرخ والعفار يحك أحدهما على الآخر فتشتعل النار.
بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم: أي مثل الأناسي.
بلى: أي قادر على ذلك إذ خلق السموات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس.
إذا أراد شيئاً: أي خلق شيء وإيجاده.
بيده ملكوت: أي ملك كل شيء، زيدت التاء للمبالغة في كبر الملك واتساعه.
وإليه ترجعون: أي تردون بعد الموت وذلك في الآخرة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء تلك العقيدة التي يتوقف  عليها غالباً هداية الإنسان وإصلاحه فقال تعالى ردّاً على العاص بن وائل  السهمي وأبي بن خلف حيث جاء إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وفي يده عظم ففته وذراه وقال أتزعم يا محمد أن الله يبعث هذا؟ فقال رسول  الله 
صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نعم يميتك ثم يحييك ثم يحشرك إلى جهنم  ونزلت هذه الآيات {أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الْإِنْسَانُ (1) } أي أينكر البعث وهو  يعلم أنا خلقناه من نطفة أي من ماء مهين وسويناه رجلاً فإذا هو خصيم لنا أي  مخاصم يرد علينا ويشرك بنا وينكر إحياءنا للأموات وبعثهم يوم القيامة فكيف  يعمى هذا العمى ويجهل هذا الجهل القبيح، إذ القادر على البدء قادر عقلاً  على الإعادة وهي أهون عليه. وقوله {وَضَرَبَ لَنَا} أي هذا المنكر للبعث  مثلاً أي جعل لنا مثلا وهو إنكاره علينا قدرتنا على البعث حيث جعل إعادتنا  للخلق أمراً عجباً وغريباً إذ قال {مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ  (2) } أي قد رمّت وبليت. ونسي خلقه من ماء حقير كيف جعله الله بشراً سوياً  يجادل ويخاصم فلو ذكر أصل نشأته لخجل أن ينكر إحياء العظام وهي بالية  رميم؟ ولما قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم؟. وقوله تعالى {قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا  الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ} وهذا هو القياس العقلي الجلي الواضح  إذ بالبداهة أن من أوجد شيئاً من العدم قادر على إيجاد مثله. وقوله {وَهُوَ  بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ عَلِيمٌ} أي مخلوق عليم فالعلم والقدرة إذا اجتمعا كان من  السهل إيجاد ما أُعدم بعد أن كان موجوداً فأعدم لا سيما أن الموجد من العدم  هو المخبر بالإعادة وبقدرته عليها.
هذا برهان قطعي وثاني برهان في قوله {الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمْ (3) مِنَ  الشَّجَرِ الْأَخْضَرِ نَاراً فَإِذَا أَنْتُمْ مِنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ} أي  النار تشعلونها، ووجه الاستدلال أن البعث لو كان مستحيلاً عقلاً وما هو  بمستحيل بل هو واجب الوقوع لكان على الله غير مستحيل لأن الله تعالى قد  أوجد من المستحيل ممكناً وهو النار من الماء، إذ الشجر الأخضر (4) ماء سار  في أغصان الشجرة. ومع هذا يوجد منها النار، فكان هذا برهاناً عقلياً يسلم  به العقلاء ولا ينازعون فيه أبداً، وبرهان ثالث وهو في قوله {أَوَلَيْسَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقَ  مِثْلَهُمْ} ؛؟ ووجه البرهنة فيه أننا ننظر إلى السموات السبع وما فيها من  خلق عجيب وإلى الأرض وما فيها كذلك وننظر إلى الإنسان فنجده 
لا شيء إذا قوبل بالسموات والأرض فنحكم بأن من خلق السموات والأرض على  عظمها قادر من باب أولى على خلق الإنسان مرة أخرى بعد موته وبلاه وفنائه.  ولذا أجاب تعالى عن سؤاله بنفسه فقال {بَلَى (5) وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ  الْعَلِيمُ} أي الخلاق لكل ما أراد خلقه العليم بكل مخلوقاته لا يخفى عليه  شيء منها، وبرهان رابع في قوله {إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئاً  أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ} ووجه الاستدلال أن من كان شأنه في إيجاد  ما أراد إيجاده أن يقول له كن فهو يكون لا يستنكر عليه عقلاً أن يحيي  الأموات بكلمة كونوا أحياء فيكونون كما طلب منهم.
وأخيراً ختم هذا الرد المقنع بتنزيه نفسه عن العجز فقال {فَسُبْحَانَ (6)  الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} (7) أي ملك كل شيء {وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ} أحببتم أم كرهتم أيها الآدميون منكرين كنتم للبعث أم مقرين به  مؤمنين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بإيراد أربعة براهين قاطعة.
2- مشروعية استعمال العقليات في الحجج والمجادلة.
3- تنزيه الله تعالى عن العجز والنقص وعن الشريك والولد وسائر النقائص.
4- تقرير أن الله تعالى بيده وفي تصرفه وتحت قهره كل الملكوت فلذا لا يصح طلب شيء من غيره إذ هو المالك الحق وغيره لا ملك له.
__________
1- روي أيضاً أن العاص بن وائل أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  بعظم حائل فقال يا محمد أترى أن الله يحيي هذا بعد ما رمّ؟ فقال النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نعم ويبعثك الله ويدخلك النار فنزلت هذا  الآية.
2 - يقال رمّ العظم يرم فهو رميم ورمام وقال رميم ولم يقل رميمة لأنها معدولة عن فاعله نحو بغياً لم يقل بغيةً لأنه معدول عن باغية.
3 - هذا الكلام مستأنف ابتدائياً الغرض إقامة الحجة العقلية على صحة البعث  وإمكانه وهو ما أنكره المشركون واستبعدوه فذكر لهم أن الذي يخرج من الماء  الرطب البارد النار وهما لا يجتمعان، قادر على إخراج الضد من الضد وهو على  كل شيء قدير.
4 - قال القرطبي يعني بالآية مع في المرخ والعفار وهي زنادة العرب التي  يشعلون بها النار، ومن ذلك قولهم في كل شجر نار واستمجد الرمخ والعفار.
5 - بلى لنقص النفي أي بل هو قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم كقوله أليس الله بأحكم  الحاكمين؟ فالجواب بلى أي هو أحكم الحاكمين إبطال لما نفته ليس إذ هي حرف  نفي.
6 - فسبحان: نزه الله سبحانه وتعالى نفسه عن الشرك والعجز. والملكوت،  والملكوتى: بمعنى نحو جبروتي وجبروتى ورحموتي من الجبروت والرحموت والعرب  تقول جبروتى خير من رحموتى.
7 - الملكوت مبالغة في الملك بكسر الميم من ذلك قولهم رهبوت خير من رحموت  أي ليرهبك الناس خير من يرحموك لأن مع الرهبة العزة ومع الرحمة الضعف  والعجز.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (1)  
الحلقة (719)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 395الى صــــ 401) * *
سورة الصافات
مكية
وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
وَالصَّافَّاتِ  صَفّاً (1) فَالزَّاجِرَاتِ زَجْراً (2) فَالتَّالِيَاتِ  ذِكْراً (3)  إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحِدٌ (4) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا وَرَبُّ الْمَشَارِقِ (5) إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا  السَّمَاءَ  الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ الْكَوَاكِبِ (6) وَحِفْظاً مِنْ كُلِّ  شَيْطَانٍ  مَارِدٍ (7) لا يَسَّمَّعُونَ إِلَى الْمَلَأِ الْأَعْلَى  وَيُقْذَفُونَ  مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ (8) دُحُوراً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ  (9) إِلَّا مَنْ  خَطِفَ الْخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ (10)
شرح الكلمات:
الصافات صفاً: أي الملائكة تصف أنفسها في الصلاة وأجنحتها في الهواء.
فالزاجرات زجراً: أي الملائكة تزجر السحاب أي تسوقه حيث يأذن الله.
فالتاليات ذكراً: أي فالجماعات التاليات (1) للقرآن ذكرا.
إن إلهكم لواحد: أي إن إلهكم المعبود الحق لكم أيها الناس لواحد.
رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما: أي هو رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما أي خالقهما ومالكهما ومدبر الأمر فيهما.
ورب المشارق: أي والمغارب وهي مشارق الشمس ومغاربها إذ للشمس كل يوم مشرق ومغرب.
وحفظاً من كل شيطان مارد: أي وحفظناها حفظاً من كل شيطان مارد خارج عن الطاعة.
لا يسمعون إلى الملأ الأعلى: أي لا يستمعون إلى الملائكة في السموات العلا.
ويقذفون من كل جانب دحوراً: أي يرمون بالشهب من كل جوانب السماء دحوراً أي إبعاداً لهم.
عذاب واصب: أي دائم لا يفارقهم.
إلا من خطف الخطفة: أي اختطف الكلمة من الملائكة بسرعة وهرب.
فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب: أي كوكب مضيء ثاقب يثقبه أو يحرقه أو يخلبه أي يفسده.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وَالصَّافَّاتِ (2) صَفّاً} هذا قسم إلهي يؤكد به تعالى  إلهيته على  عباده فقد أقسم بالصافات والزاجرات والتاليات ذكراً أي قرآناً،  وسواء قلنا  أقسم بهذه المخلوقات إذ لله تعالى أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه  وإنما الممنوع  أن يقسم العبد بغير ربه تعالى. أو قلنا أقسم تعالى بنفسه أي  ورب الصافات  الخ فالقسم حاصل من أجل تقرير التوحيد، وهذا الإقسام جار على  عرف البشر في  أنهم إذا أخبروا بشيء يشكون في صحته فيؤكد لهم المخبر الخبر  باليمين ليزيل  الشك من نفوسهم. وقوله {إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحِدٌ} (3)  هو المقسم عليه  وهو أن إله البشرية كلها واحد وهو الله خالقها ورازقها  وليس من إله غيره،  وما عندها من آلهة فهي آلهة باطلة ويكفي في بطلانها  أنها أصنام وصور  وتماثيل وصلبان لا تسمع ولا تبصر، ولا تنفع ولا تضر.  وقوله {رَبُّ  السَّمَاوَاتِ (4) وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَرَبُّ  الْمَشَارِقِ}  تدليل على وحدانية الله تعالى إذ هو خالق السموات والأرض  وما بينهما  ومالكهما ومدبر الأمر فيهما، ورب المشارق أيضاً والمغارب أي  مشارق الشمس  ومغاربها إذ كل يوم تشرق وتغرب في درجة معينة فالإله الحق هو  الخالق  للعوالم والمدبر لها لا الذي ينحته الرجل بيده ويقول هو إلهي زوراً   وباطلاً. ألا فليتحرر المشركون من أسر الشيطان ويعبدوا الرحمن. وقوله  تعالى  {إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ (5) الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ  الْكَوَاكِبِ (6) }  هذه مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة إنه وحده تعالى زين  السماء الدنيا أي  القريبة من الأرض بزينة هي الكواكب المشرقة المنيرة.  وقوله {وَحِفْظاً (7)  مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ مَارِدٍ} أي وحفظنا السماء  حفظاً تاماً من كل شيطان  عادٍ متمرد عن الطاعة. وقوله {لا يَسَّمَّعُونَ  (8) إِلَى الْمَلَأِ  الْأَعْلَى} أي لا يستمعون إلى الملائكة في السماء  حتى لا ينقلوا أخبار  الغيب إلى أوليائهم من الكهان في الأرض. وقوله  {وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ  جَانِبٍ} أي ويرمى أولئك المردة من الشياطين من  قبل الملائكة من كل جهة من  جهات السماء دحوراً أي لدَحرهم وإبعادهم.  وقوله تعالى {وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  وَاصِبٌ (9) } لأولئك المردة من الشياطين  عذاب واصب موجع دائم وقوله  {إِلَّا مَنْ خَطِفَ الْخَطْفَةَ} أي اختطف  الكلمة بسرعة {فَأَتْبَعَهُ  شِهَابٌ (10) ثَاقِبٌ} أي كوكب مضيء فثقبه  فقتله أو أحرقه أو خبله أي  أفسده، وبهذا حُمِيت السماء بالملائكة من دخول  الشياطين إليها واستراق  السمع. والحمد لله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن  الله تعالى يقسم ببعض مخلوقاته إما تنويهاً بعظمتها المقرر  ضمناً لعظمة  خالقها وإما بياناً لفضلها وإما لفتا لنظر العباد إلى ما فيها  من الفوائد.
2- تقرير التوحيد وأنه لا إله إلا الله.
3- بيان الحكمة من وجود النجوم في السماء الدنيا.
4- بيان أن الشياطين حرموا من استراق السمع، ولم يبق مجال لكذب الشياطين على الناس بعد أن منعوا من استراق السمع (11) .
__________
1  - جائز أن تكون الجماعات التالية لكلام الله تعالى من الملائكة ومن  البشر  روى مسلم أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال "فضلنا على الناس  بثلاث  جعلت صفوفنا كصفوف الملائكة وجعلت لنا الأرض كلها مسجداً وجعل لنا  ترابها  طهوراً إذا لم نجد الماء".
2 - روى مسلم وغيره عنه صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال "ألا تصفون  كما تصف الملائكة عند ربهم؟ قلنا وكيف  تصف الملائكة عند ربهم؟ قال صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يتمون الصفوف  المتقدمة ويتراصون في الصف.
3 - هذا جواب القسم وهو المقسم عليه  والصافات الملائكة تصف أجنحتها في  السماء أو تصف للصلاة كما يصف المؤمنون  للصلاة في الدنيا، وجائز أن يراد  بالصافات صفوف المؤمنين في الصلاة وفي  الجهاد.
4 - رب السموات والأرض خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو رب السموات الخ.
5 - هذه الجملة بمثابة الدليل على ربوبية الله تعالى الموجبة للإلهية له سبحانه وتعالى دون سواه.
6  - قرأ الجمهور بزينة الكواكب بإضافة زينة إلى الكواكب وقرأ حفص بتنوين   زينة وجر الكواكب على البدلية ومنهم من نصب الكواكب على الاختصاص والكواكب   جمع كوكب وهي تلك الأجرام الكريّة السماوية ومنها الثوابت ومنها السيارة   وهي كل ما يرى في السماء ما عد الشمس والقمر وتسمى النجوم وهي تختلف في   أحجامها.
7 - قال أهل العلم النجوم لثلاثة للاهتداء بها في ظلمات البر  والبحر  وكزينة للسماء بما فيها من أنوار وللحفظ من الشياطين أن يسترق السمع  من  الملائكة فمن طلبها لغيرها فقد أساء واعتدى.
8 - قرأ الجمهور لا  يسمعون بسكون السين وتخفيف الميم وقرأ حفص عن عاصم لا  يسمعون بتشديد السين  والميم مفتوحتين الأصل لا يتسمعون من التسمع فقلبت  التاء سيناً وأدغمت في  السين.
9 - الواصب: الدائم يقال وصب يصب وصوبا إذا دام وهو عذاب الآخرة.
10 - يقال له في علم الهيئة النيزك وعن ابن عباس الشهاب لا يقتل ولكن يخترق ويخبل.
11  - صح في الحديث أن من الجائز أن ينجوا مسترق السمع من شهب الملائكة،  ويلقي  بالكلمة التي استرقها إلى الكاهن أو الساحر بعدما يضيف إليها تسعا  وتسعين  كلمة.
************************
فَاسْتَفْتِهِمْ  أَهُمْ أَشَدُّ  خَلْقًا أَمْ مَنْ خَلَقْنَا إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُمْ مِنْ  طِينٍ لَازِبٍ (11)  بَلْ عَجِبْتَ وَيَسْخَرُونَ (12) وَإِذَا ذُكِّرُوا  لَا يَذْكُرُونَ (13)  وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ (14)  وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا  سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (15) أَإِذَا مِتْنَا  وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا  أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ (16) أَوَآبَاؤُنَا  الْأَوَّلُونَ (17) قُلْ  نَعَمْ وَأَنْتُمْ دَاخِرُونَ (18) فَإِنَّمَا  هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ  فَإِذَا هُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ (19) وَقَالُوا  يَاوَيْلَنَا هَذَا يَوْمُ  الدِّينِ (20) هَذَا يَوْمُ الْفَصْلِ الَّذِي  كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ  (21) 
شرح الكلمات:
فاستفتهم: أي استخبر كفار مكة تقريراً وتوبيخاً.
أهم  أشد خلقاً أم من خلقنا: أي خلقهم في ذواتهم وإعادتهم بعد موتهم، أم من  خلق  تعالى من الملائكة والسموات والأرض وما فيها من سائر المخلوقات.
من طين لازب: أي يلصق باليد.
بل عجبت ويسخرون: أي عجبت يا نبي الله من إنكارهم للبعث، وهم يسخرون من دعوتك إلى الإيمان به.
وإذا ذكّروا لا يذكرون: أي وإذا وعظوا لا يتعظون.
وإذا رأوا آية يستسخرون: أي إذا رأوا حجة من الحجج التي تحمل الآيات القرآنية تقرر البعث والتوحيد والنبوة يسخرون أي يستهزئون.
قل نعم وأنتم داخرون: أي قل لهم يا رسولنا نعم تبعثون وأنتم صاغرون أذلاء.
فإنما هي زجرة واحدة: أي صيحة تزجرهم وهي نفخة إسرافيل في الصور النفخة الثانية.
هذا يوم الدين: أي يوم الحساب والجزاء.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير التوحيد والبعث والجزاء وقوله تعالى  فاستفتهم  (1) أي استخبرهم واطلب جوابهم أي بقولك آنتم أشد خلقاً أي في  ذواتكم وفي  إحيائكم بعد مماتكم أم من خلقه الله من الملائكة والسموات  والأرض وما فيهما  وما بينهما؟ والجواب معلوم وهو أن خلق غيرهم من العوالم  أشد خلقا إذا فكيف  ينكرون البعث بدعوى استحالة وجوده لصعوبته قال تعالى  {إِنَّا  خَلَقْنَاهُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ لازِبٍ} أي خلقنا أباهم آدم من طين لازب  أي لاصق  يلصق باليد ثم خلقناهم بطريق التناسل أفيعجزنا إعادة خلقهم مرة  أخرى  والجواب لا. لا وقوله تعالى {بَلْ (2) عَجِبْتَ} أي من تكذيبهم  بالبعث  لوضوح الأدلة على إمكانه ووجوب وجوده {وَيَسْخَرُونَ} أي وهم  يسخرون من ذلك  أي يستهزئون من قولك بالبعث وإمكانه. وقوله تعالى {وَإِذَا  ذُكِّرُوا} أي  بالآيات لعلهم يذكرون فيؤمنون ويوحدون لا يذكرون لقساوة  قلوبهم وظلمة  ذنوبهم بالشرك والمعاصي. وقوله {وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً  يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ (3)  } أي يسخرون ويستهزئون {وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا  سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ} أي  ما هذا الذي جاء به محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ من القول والعمل  إلا سحر مبين أي بيّن ظاهر وهم في ذلك كاذبون  قطعاً للفرق بين السحر الذي  هو تخيل باطل وبين الحق الثابت عقلاً ووحيا من  دقائق الشرع وأصول الدين من  الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر وقوله {أَإِذَا  مِتْنَا (4) وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً  وَعِظَاماً أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ} هذا  قول المكذبين من المشركين يقولونه  متعجبين مستبعدين للبعث قال تعالى ردّا  عليهم قل يا رسولنا لهم {نَعَمْ}  تبعثون أحياء {وَأَنْتُمْ دَاخِرُونَ} أي  صاغرون ذليلون وأمر إعادتكم لا  يتطلب أكثر من أن ينفخ إسرافيل في الصور  فإذا أنتم أحياء تخرجون من قبوركم  {فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ} أي صحية  {وَاحِدَةٌ فَإِذَا هُمْ} قيام  {يَنْظُرُونَ} ويقولوا أي عند قيامهم من  قبورهم {يَا وَيْلَنَا} أي هلاكنا  احضر هذا أوان حضورك أي يدعون على  أنفسهم بالهلاك لشدة ما شاهدوا من هول  القيامة كقول أحدهم يا ليتها كانت  القاضية. وقولهم هذا يوم الدين اعتراف  منهم بالبعث والجزاء ولكن في وقت ما  هو بنافع لهم الاعتراف فيه أي هذا يوم  الحساب والجزاء فيقال لهم {هَذَا  يَوْمُ الْفَصْلِ (5) } الذي يفصل الله  تعالى فيه بين عباده فيما كانوا  فيه يختلفون فيحكم بينهم بالعدل، وقوله  تعالى {الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ بِهِ  تُكَذِّبُونَ} فيه توبيخ لهم أي هذا يوم  البعث الذي كنتم تكذبون به  وتقولون مستبعدين له أئذا متنا وكنا تراباً  وعظاما أئنا لمبعثون أو أباؤنا  الأولون أي وآباؤنا الأولون أيضاً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أصل خلق الإنسان وهو الطين اللازب أي اللاصق باليد.
2-  بيان موقفين متضادين الرسول يعجب من كفر المشركين وتكذيبهم والمشركون   يسخرون من دعوته إياهم إلى الإيمان وعدم التكذيب بالله ولقائه.
3- تقرير البعث وبيان طريقة وقوعه.
4- عدم الانتفاع بالإيمان عند معانيه العذاب.
__________
1 - مأخوذ من استفتاء المفتي والفتيا هي إخبار عن أمر يخفى عن غير الخواص في غرض ما والاستفهام هنا تقريري.
2  - بل للإضراب الانتقالي من التقرير التوبخي إلى حالهم العجب قرأ الجمهور   عجبت بفتح التاء والخطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقرأ ابن   مسعود بضم التاء ونسبة العجب إلى الله تعالى ليست كنسبته إلى خلقه كسائر   صفاته تعالى.
3 - سخريتهم هذه من محاجة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذ أتاهم  بالآيات القرآنية الحاملة للأدلة العقلية وهم لجهلهم  وعجزهم يدفعونها  بالاستسخار والإنكار وهذا غاية الجهل والضلال.
4 - الاستفهام إنكاري وجملة وأنتم داخرون في محل نصب على الحال.
5 - جائز أن يكون {هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به تكذبون} من قول الله تعالى والملائكة لهم وجائز أن يكون من قول بعضهم لبعض.
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (2)  
الحلقة (720)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 401الى صــــ 405)  
**
**احْشُرُوا  الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ (22) مِنْ  دُونِ  اللَّهِ فَاهْدُوهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْجَحِيمِ (23) وَقِفُوهُمْ  إِنَّهُمْ  مَسْئُولُونَ (24) مَا لَكُمْ لَا تَنَاصَرُونَ (25) بَلْ هُمُ  الْيَوْمَ  مُسْتَسْلِمُونَ (26) وَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  يَتَسَاءَلُونَ  (27) قَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَأْتُونَنَا عَنِ  الْيَمِينِ (28)  قَالُوا بَلْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ (29) وَمَا  كَانَ لَنَا  عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ بَلْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا طَاغِينَ  (30)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
احشروا الذين ظلموا: أي أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
وأزواجهم: أي قرناءهم من الشياطين.
من دون الله: أي من غير الله من الأوثان والأصنام.
فاهدوهم: أي دلوهم وسوقوهم. -
إلى صراط الجحيم: أي إلى طريق النار.
وقفوهم إنهم مسؤولون: أي احبسوهم عند الصراط إنه مسؤولون عن جميع أقوالهم وأفعالهم.
ما لكم لا تناصرون: أي ما لكم لا ينصر بعضكم بعضا كما كنتم في الدنيا توبيخا لهم.
إنكم كنتم تأتوننا عن اليمين: أي عن يمين أحدنا تزينون له الباطل وتحسنون له الشر فتأمرونه بالشرك وتنهونه عن التوحيد.
قالوا بل لم تكونوا مؤمنين: أي قال قرناؤهم من الجن ردّا عليهم بل لم تكونوا أساسا مؤمنين.
وما كان لنا عليكم من سلطان: أي من حجة ولا قوة على حملكم على الشرك والشر والباطل.
بل كنتم قوماً طاغين: أي بل كنتم طغاة ظلمة تعبدون غير الله تعالى وتجبرون الناس على ذلك.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في موقف عرصات القيامة إنهم بعد اعترافهم بأن هذا يوم الدين   ورد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله {هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به تكذبون} يقول   الجبار عز وجل {احْشُرُوا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ  } أي احشروا   الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي (1) ، وقوله {وَأَزواجهم} أي   قرناؤهم (2) من الجن {وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} من   الأصنام والأوثان. وقوله تعالى {فَاهْدُوهُمْ (3) إِلَى صِرَاطِ   الْجَحِيمِ} يقول الله عز وجل فاهدوهم أي دلوهم إلى طريق النار. ويقول   {وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْؤُولُونَ} ثم يسألون {مَا لَكُمْ لا   تَنَاصَرُونَ (4) } أي لا ينصر بعضكم بعضاً كما كنتم في الدنيا. كيف ينصر   بعضهم بعضا في مثل هذا الموقف الرهيب بل هم اليوم مستسلمون أي منقادون   ذليلون وقوله تعالى {وَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ}   أي أقبل الأتباع على المتبوعين يتساءلون أي يتلاومون كل يلقي بالمسؤولية   على الآخر. فقال الأتباع من الإنس لقرنائهم من الجن ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم   {إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَأْتُونَنَا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ (5) } أي والشمال أي   توسوسون لنا فتحسّنون لنا الشرك والشر بل تأمروننا به وتحضوننا عليه. فرد   عليهم قرناؤهم بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {قَالُوا بَلْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا   مُؤْمِنِينَ} أي ما كنتم مؤمنين فكفرناكم ولا صالحين فأفسدناكم، ولا موحدين   فحملناكم على الشرك. هذا أولا وثانياً ما كان لنا عليكم من سلطان أي من   حجج قوية أقنعناكم بها، ولا قدرة لنا أرهقناكم بها فأتبعتمونا، بل كنتم   قوماً طاغين أي ظلمة متجاوزين الحد في الإسراف والظلم الشر.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان صور لموقف من مواقف القيامة.
2- بيان أن الأشباه في الكفر والفجور أو في الفسق تحشر مع بعضها بعضا.
3- عدم جدوى براءة العابدين من المعبودين واحتجاج التابعين على المتبوعين.
__________**
1  - ظلموا بمعنى أشركوا لأن الشرك أقبح أنواع الظلم شاهده قوله تعالى إن   الشرك لظلم عظيم والآمر في قوله (احشروا) الله عز وجل والمأمور الملائكة   والمأمور بحشرهم المشركون.
2 - وفسر أزواجهم أيضا بأشياعهم وقرنائهم وهم من الجن وما في التفسير أولى.
3 - أي سوقوهم إلى النار والمأمور الملائكة كما تقدم.
4 - ما لكم لا تناصرون أي ينصر بعضكم بعضاً كما كنتم في الدنيا ولاستفهام للتقريع والتوبيخ.
5  - اضطرب أهل التفسير في تفسير تأتوننا عن اليمين وأقوالهم متضاربة فمنهم   من قال تأتوننا عن طريق الخير وتصدوننا عنها قاله قتادة، ومنهم من قال   اليمين بمعنى القوة أي تمنعوننا بقوة وغلبة وقهر وهذا ينسجم مع السياق وما   في التفسير شامل لهذه الأقوال إذ معناه إنكم تأتوننا من كل جهة تحاولون   إغواءنا وإضلالنا.**
*******************************
فَحَقَّ عَلَيْنَا  قَوْلُ رَبِّنَا إِنَّا لَذَائِقُونَ (31)  فَأَغْوَيْنَاكُ  مْ إِنَّا كُنَّا  غَاوِينَ (32) فَإِنَّهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ  فِي الْعَذَابِ مُشْتَرِكُونَ (33)  إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَفْعَلُ  بِالْمُجْرِمِين  َ (34) إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا إِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ لَا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ (35) وَيَقُولُونَ  أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُو  آلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَجْنُونٍ (36) بَلْ جَاءَ  بِالْحَقِّ وَصَدَّقَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ (37)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فحق علينا قول ربنا: أي وجب علينا العذاب.
إنا لذائقون: أي العذاب نحن وأنتم.
فأغويناكم إنا كنا غاوين: أي أضللناكم إنا كنا ضالين.
فإنهم يومئذ: أي يوم القيامة.
في العذاب مشتركون: لأنهم كانوا في الغواية مشركين.
إنا كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين: كما عذبنا هؤلاء التابعين والمتبوعين نعذب التابعين والمتبوعين في كل ضلال وكفر وفساد.
إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم: أي إن أولئك المشركين من عبدة الأوثان إذا قال لهم الرسول.
لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون: أي قولوا لا إله إلا الله ولا تعبدوا إلا الله يستكبرون ولا يقولون ولا يوحدون.
لشاعر مجنون: يعنون محمدا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
بل جاء بالحق وصدق المرسلين: أي جاء بلا إله إلا الله وهو الحق الذي جاءت به الرسل وقد صدقهم فيما أخبروا به من قبله وهو التوحيد.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم فيما ذكر تعالى من تساؤلات الظالمين وما قاله  الأتباع  للمتبوعين وما قاله المتبوعون للأتباع فقوله تعالى {فَحَقَّ  عَلَيْنَا (1)  قَوْلُ رَبِّنَا إِنَّا لَذَائِقُونَ} هذا قول المتبوعين  لأتباعهم قالوا  لهم فبسبب غوايتنا وضلالنا وجب علينا العذاب إنا وأنتم  لذائقوه لا محالة.  وقالوا لهم أيضاً معترفين بإغوائهم لهم فأغويناكم إنا  كنا غاوين هذا قول  الجن للإنس قال تعالى {فَإِنَّهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ فِي  الْعَذَابِ  مُشْتَرِكُونَ} وذلك لاشتراكهم في الشرك والشر والفساد وقوله  تعالى {إِنَّا  كَذَلِكَ نَفْعَلُ بِالْمُجْرِمِين  َ} من سائر الأصناف  كالزناة وأكلة الربا  وسافكي الدماء فنعذب الصنف مع صنفه وهذا عائد إلى  قوله احشروا الذين ظلموا  وأزواجهم أي أشياعهم وأضرابهم وقوله تعالى  {إِِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا (2) إِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ  يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  } يخبر تعالى عن مشركي  قريش أنهم كانوا في الدنيا إذا قال  لهم رسول الله أو أحد المؤمنين قولوا  لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون (3)  ويشمئزون ولا يقولونها بل ويقولون أئنا  لتاركوا آلهتنا لشاعر (4) مجنون  يعنون النبي محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يصفون القرآن بالشعر  ومحمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  تاليه وقارئه بالشعر ولما يدعوهم  إليه من الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء بالجنون  والرسول في نظرهم مجنون. فرد  تعالى عليهم بقوله {بَلْ جَاءَ بِالْحَقِّ (5)  } أي لم يكن رسولنا بشاعر  ولا مجنون بل جاء بالحق فأنكرتموه وكذبتم به  تقليدا وعناداً فقلتم ما  قلتم. وإنما هو قد جاء بالحق الذي هو لا إله إلا  الله {وَصَدَّقَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ} الذين جاءوا قبله بكلمة لا إله إلا الله  والدعوة إليها  والحياة والموت عليها.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان هلاك الضال ومن أضله والغاوي ومن أغواه.
2- بيان ما كان يوجهه المشركون لرسول الله من التهم الباطلة ورد الله تعالى عليها.
3- التعظيم من شأن لا إله إلا الله وأنها دعوة كل الرسل التي سبقت النبي محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
4- تقرير التوحيد والبعث والجزاء والنبوة المحمدية.
__________**
1  - أي وجب علينا قول ربنا فكلنا ذائقوا العذاب شاهده قوله تعالى لأملأن   جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين وقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   "إن الله عز وجل كتب للنار أهلا وللجنة أهلا لا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم.
2  - إنهم كانوا: هذه الجملة تعليلية للحكم السابق وهو بيان العلة منه وفي   الكلام حذف تقديره أنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم قولوا لا إله إلا الله فحذف   القول للعلم به.
3 - شاهده حديث ابن أبي حاتم قوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " أمرت  أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن  قالها فقد عصم مني ماله  ونفسه إلا بحقه وحسابه إلى الله" وهو في الصحيح  بأوسع منه.
4 - أي لقول شاعر فحذف القول لظهوره.
5 - بل للإضراب الانتقالي عن قولهم: شاعر مجنون الباطل وقد سبق الحق المبين وهو شهادة ألا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (3)  
الحلقة (721)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 406الى صــــ 409) * *
**إِنَّكُمْ  لَذَائِقُو الْعَذَابِ  الْأَلِيمِ (38) وَمَا تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا  كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (39)  إِلَّا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (40)  أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ رِزْقٌ  مَعْلُومٌ (41) فَوَاكِهُ وَهُمْ مُكْرَمُونَ  (42) فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ  (43) عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ (44)  يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِكَأْسٍ مِنْ  مَعِينٍ (45) بَيْضَاءَ لَذَّةٍ  لِلشَّارِبِينَ (46) لَا فِيهَا غَوْلٌ  وَلَا هُمْ عَنْهَا يُنْزَفُونَ  (47) وَعِنْدَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ  عِينٌ (48) كَأَنَّهُنَّ بَيْضٌ  مَكْنُونٌ (49)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وما تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون: أي إلا جزاء ما كنتم تعملونه من الشرك والمعاصي.
إلا عباد الله المخلصين: أي لكن عباد الله المخلصين أي العبادة لله وحده فإنهم يجزون أعمالهم إذ الحسنة بعشر أمثالها وأكثر.
لهم رزق معلوم: أي في الجنة بكرة وعشيا.
فواكه: أي طعامهم وشرابهم فيها للتلذذ به كما يتلذذ بالفواكه فليس هو لحفظ أجسامهم حية كما في الدنيا.
وهم فيها مكرمون: أي لا تلحقهم فيها إهانة بل يقال لم هنيئاً بخلاف أهل النار يقال لهم ذوقوا عذاب النار بما كنتم تعملون.
من معين: أي يجري على وجه الأرض كعيون الماء الجارية على الأرض.
لذةٍ للشاربين: أي الخمرة موصوفة بأنها لذة للشاربين.
لا فيها غول: أي ما يغتال عقولهم وأجسامهم فيهلكهم.
ولا هم عنها ينزفون: أي لا يسكرون عنها أي بسببها كما هي خمر الدنيا.
قاصرات الطرف: أي لا ينظرون إلى غير أزواجهن لحسنهم وجمالهم عندهن.
عين: أي واسعات الأعين الواحدة عيناء.
بيض مكنون: أي كأنهن بيض مكنون أي مستور لا يصله غبارٌ ولا غيره.**
معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {إِنَّكُمْ لَذَائِقُو (1) الْعَذَابِ الْأَلِيم، وَمَا  تُجْزَوْنَ  إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} هذا يقال لأهل النار وهم  موقوفون  يتساءلون ومن جملة ما يقال لهم عندئذ هذا القول فيخبرون بأنهم  ذائقوا  العذاب الأليم الموجع، وأنهم ما يجزون إلا بما كانوا يعملون فلا  يظلمون  بالجزاء بل هو جزاء عادل السيئة بمثلها. وهنا استثنى تعالى جزاء  المؤمنين  الذي استخلصهم لعبادته فعبدوه ووحدوه فإنهم يجزون بأكثر من  أعمالهم فضلا  منه عليهم وإحسانا إليهم فالحسنة بعشر أمثالها وبأكثر إلى  سبعمائة وأكثر،  فقال {إِلَّا عِبَادَ اللهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ} وبين تعالى  بعض جزائهم فقال  {أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ رِزْقٌ مَعْلُومٌ} أي يأكلونه بكرة  وعشيا (2) ، وقوله  {فَوَاكِهُ} (3) فيه إشارة إلى أنهم لا يأكلون ولا  يشربون لحفظ أجسادهم من  الموت والفناء، وإنما يأكلون ما يأكلون ويشربون ما  يشربون تلذذاً بذلك لا  لدفع غائلة الجوع كما في الدنيا. {وَهُمْ  مُكْرَمُونَ} أي في الجنة حيث لا  تلحقهم إهانة أبداً، وقوله في جنات  النعيم أضاف الجنة إلى النعيم مبالغة في  وصفها بالنعيم حتى جعل الجنة جنة  النعيم فجعل للنعيم وهو النعيم جنة،  وأخبر أنهم متكئون فيها على سرر  متقابلين ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض وهم في جلسات  تنعم، وأخبر عنهم أنهم في حال  جلوسهم متقابلين يسقون بواسطة خدم من  الملائكة خاص فقال {يُطَافُ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِكَأْسٍ مِنْ مَعِينٍ} أي من خمر  تجري بها الأنهار كأنه عيون  الماء، ووصف الخمر بأنها بيضاء وأنها لذة عظيمة  للشاربين لها، وأنها لا  فيها غول وهو ما يغتال أبدانهم كالصداع ووجع البطن  فقال {لا فِيهَا غَوْلٌ  وَلا هُمْ عَنْهَا يُنْزَفُونَ (4) } أي لا يسكرون  بها فتذهب بعقولهم.  وقوله {وَعِنْدَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ عِينٌ} يعني  أن لهم نساء هن  أزواج لهم ومعنى قاصرات الطرف أي على أزواجهن فلا ينظرن  إلى غيرهم وذلك  لحسنهم وجمالهم فلا تنظر الواحدة منهن إلا إلى زوجها. وقوله  {عِينٌ} أي  واسعات الأعين {كَأَنَّهُنَّ بَيْضٌ (5) مَكْنُونٌ} هذا وصف  لنساء الجنة  وأنهن بيض الأجسام بياضاً كبياض بيض النعام إذ هو أبيض مشرب  بصفرة وهو من  أحسن أنواع الجمال في النساء ومعنى {مَكْنُونٌ} مستور لا  يناله غبار ولا  أي أذى.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان عدالة الحق تبارك وتعالى في أنه يجزي السيئة بمثلها ولا يؤاخذ أحداً بغير كسبه في الحياة الدنيا.
2- بيان فضل الله تعالى إذ يجزي المؤمنين الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى أكثر من سبعمائة.
3- تقرير البعث وبيان بعض ما يجري فيه من قول وعمل.
4- وصف نعيم أهل الجنة طعاما وشراباً وجلوسا واستمتاعا.
__________**
1 - الأصل لذائقون العذاب فحذفت النون تخفيفاً وأضيف لذائقوا إلى العذاب فخفض ولو نصب لجاز كقول الشاعر:
فألفيته غير مستعتب ولا ذاكر الله إلا قليلاً.
2  - إلا عباد الله المخلصين: الاستثناء منقطع في معنى الاستدراك وهو تعقيب   الكلام بما يضاده أو يرفع ما يتوهم ثبوته أو نفيه وهو الغالب في  الاستدراك  قرأ الجمهور المخلصين باسم المفعول وقرأها غيرهم باسم الفاعل  بكسر اللام  والمراد بهم أمة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كما روي  عن الشافعي  قوله:
ومما زادني شرفاً وفخراً
وكدت بأخمصي أطأ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي
وأن أرسلت أحمد لي نبيا
3 - عطف بيان من رزق معلوم والمعنى أن طعامهم كله من الأطعمة التي يتفكه بها لا مما يؤكل للشبع.
4  - ينزفون بالبناء للمجهول قراءة الجمهور من نزف الشارب فهو منزوف ونزيف   شبهوا عقل الشارب بالدم يقال نزف دم الجريح أي أفرغ وأصله من نزف الرجل  ماء  البئر إذا نزحه ولم يبعد منه شيئاً. وقرأ البعض ينزفون من أنزف  الرباعي  الشارب إذا ذهب عقله بالسكر أي صار ذا نزف فالهمزة للصيرورة لا  للتعدية.
5 - العرب تشبه النساء بالبيض لصفائهن وبياضهن قال امرؤ القيس الشاعر الجاهلي:
وبيضة خدر لا يرام خباؤها
تمتعت من لهو بها غير معجل
أطلق لفظ البيضة على المرأة.**
*************************
فَأَقْبَلَ  بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ (50) قَالَ قَائِلٌ  مِنْهُمْ  إِنِّي كَانَ لِي قَرِينٌ (51) يَقُولُ أَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ  الْمُصَدِّقِينَ  (52) أَإِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا  أَإِنَّا لَمَدِينُونَ  (53) قَالَ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُطَّلِعُونَ (54)  فَاطَّلَعَ فَرَآهُ فِي  سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ (55) قَالَ تَاللَّهِ إِنْ  كِدْتَ لَتُرْدِينِ (56)  وَلَوْلَا نِعْمَةُ رَبِّي لَكُنْتُ مِنَ  الْمُحْضَرِينَ (57) أَفَمَا  نَحْنُ بِمَيِّتِينَ (58) إِلَّا مَوْتَتَنَا  الْأُولَى وَمَا نَحْنُ  بِمُعَذَّبِينَ (59) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (60)  لِمِثْلِ هَذَا فَلْيَعْمَلِ الْعَامِلُونَ  (61)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فأقبل بعضهم على بعض: أي أقبل أهل الجنة.
يتساءلون: عما مرّ بهم في الدنيا وما جرى لهم فيها.
إني كان لي قرين: أي كان لي صاحب ينكر البعث الآخر.
يقول أئنك لمن المصدقين: أي يقول تبكيتاً لي وتوبيخاً أي بالبعث والجزاء.
أئنا لمدينون: أي محاسبون ومجزيون بأعمالنا في الدنيا إنكارا وتكذيبا.
هل أنتم مطلعون: أي معي إلى النار لننظر حاله وما هو فيه من العذاب.
فاطلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم: أي في وسط النار.
تالله إن كدت لتردين: أي قال هذا تشميتاً به، ومعنى تردين تهلكني.
لكنت من المحضرين: أي المسوقين إلى جهنم المحضرين فيها.
أفما نحن بميتين: أمخلدون فما نحن بميتين، والاستفهام للتقرير أي نعم.
إلا موتتنا الأولى: التي ماتوها في الدنيا.
لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون: أي لمثل هذا النعيم من الخلود في الجنة والنعم فيها فليعمل العاملون وذلك بكثرة الصالحات واجتناب السيئات.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في بيان نعيم أهل الجنة فقد قال بعضهم لبعض بعد أن جلسوا  على  السرر متقابلين يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث متذكرين ما مرّ بهم من أحداث في   الحياة الدنيا فقال أحدهم إني كان لي في الدنيا قرين أي صاحب يقول لي   استهزاء وإنكاراً للبعث الآخر {أَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُصَدِّقِينَ  } أي   بالبعث والجزاء على الأعمال في الدنيا. ويقول أيضا مستبعداً منكرا {أَإِذَا   مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَإِنَّا لَمَدِينُونَ} أي محاسبون   ومجزيون. ثم قال ذلك القائل لبعض 
أهل مجلسه {هَلْ أَنْتُمْ (1)  مُطَّلِعُونَ} أي معي على أهل النار لنرى  صاحبي فيها ونسأله عن حاله فكأنهم  أبوا عليه ذلك وأبوا أن يطلعوا أما هو  فقد اطّلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم أي  في وسطها (2) ، وقال له ما أخبر به  تعالى عنه في قوله {قَالَ تَاللهِ} أي  والله {إِنْ كِدْتَ (3)  لَتُرْدِينِ} أي تهلكني لما كنت تنكر عليّ الإيمان  بالبعث وتسخر مني وتشمت  بي لإيماني وعملي الصالح الذي كنت أرجو ثوابه وهو  حاصل الآن وقال أيضا  {وَلَوْلا نِعْمَةُ رَبِّي} عليّ بالعصمة والحفظ لكنت  من المحضرين الآن في  جهنم معك. ثم قال له {أَفَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَيِّتِينَ  إِلَّا مَوْتَتَنَا  الْأُولَى} والاستفهام تقريري فهو يقرره ليقول نعم (4)  مخلدون نحن في  الجنة وأنتم في النار. ثم قال إن هذا أي الخلود في دار  النعيم {لَهُوَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} إذ كان نجاة من النار وهي أعظم مرهوب  مخوف، ودخولا  للجنة دار السلام والنعيم المقيم. قال تعالى {لِمِثْلِ  هَذَا} أي هذا  الفوز العظيم بالنجاة من النار والخلود في دار الأبرار  {فَلْيَعْمَلِ  الْعَامِلُونَ} أي فليواصلوا عملهم وليخلصوا فيه لله رب  العالمين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان عظمة الله تعالى  في إقدار المؤمن على أن يتكلم مع من هو في وسط  الجحيم ويرى صورته ويتخاطب  معه ويفهم بعضهم بعضا، والعرض التلفازي اليوم  قد سهل إدراك هذه الحقيقة.
2- التحذير من قرناء السوء كالشباب الملحد وغيره.
3- بيان كيف كان المكذبون يسخرون من المؤمنين ويعدونهم متخلفين عقلياً.
4- لا موت في الآخرة (5) وإنما حياة أبدية في النعيم أو في الجحيم.
5- الحث على كثرة الأعمال الصالحة، والبعد عن الأعمال الفاسدة.
__________**
1  - أورد البخاري إيرادات لا حاجة إليها منها: قيل القرين هو من الشياطين.   وقرئ من المصدقين بتشديد الصاد والدال من التصدق بالمال، وجعل أنتم  مطلعون  أنه من قول الله تعالى أو قول ملك. وما في التفسير هو الصواب ولا  داعي  لإيراد ما بخلافه إذ لا فائدة منه إلا تذبذب الرأي واضطراب الفكر.
2 -  قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يقال تعبت حتى انقطع سوائي أي وسطي وقال  بعض  العلماء، لولا أن الله عرفه إياه لما عرفه إذ تغير حبره وسبره أي  اللون  والهيئة.
3 - إن كدت إن مخففة من الثقيلة واسمها ضمير ثان محذوف واللام في لتردين هي الدالة على أن إن ليست نافية ولذا تسمى باللام الفارقة.
4  - وجائز أن يكون هذا القول موجهاً إلى أصحاب الأرائك أهل النعيم بعد أن   فرغ المؤمن من الحديث مع قرينه في سواء الجحيم قال لرفاقه في النعيم  مقرراً  أفما نحن بميتين ... الآية. والسياق يساعد على جواز هذا.
5 - قيل لأحد الحكماء: ما شر من الموت؟ قال الذي يتمنى فيه الموت وقال الشاعر:
كفى بك داءً أن ترى الموت شافيا
وحسب المنايا أن يكن أمانيا
وكون  لا موت في الآخرة صح فيه الحديث إذ يؤتى بالموت في صورة كبش أملح  ويذبح  بين الجنة والنار وينادي مناد يا أهل الجنة خلود ولا موت ويا أهل  النار  خلود ولا موت.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (4)  
الحلقة (722)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 410الى صــــ 414)**
**
أَذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ  نُزُلًا أَمْ شَجَرَةُ الزَّقُّومِ (62) إِنَّا  جَعَلْنَاهَا فِتْنَةً  لِلظَّالِمِينَ (63) إِنَّهَا شَجَرَةٌ تَخْرُجُ  فِي أَصْلِ الْجَحِيمِ  (64) طَلْعُهَا كَأَنَّهُ رُءُوسُ الشَّيَاطِينِ  (65) فَإِنَّهُمْ  لَآكِلُونَ مِنْهَا فَمَالِئُونَ مِنْهَا الْبُطُونَ  (66) ثُمَّ إِنَّ  لَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا لَشَوْبًا مِنْ حَمِيمٍ (67) ثُمَّ  إِنَّ مَرْجِعَهُمْ  لَإِلَى الْجَحِيمِ (68) إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا  آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ (69)  فَهُمْ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ يُهْرَعُونَ (70)  وَلَقَدْ ضَلَّ قَبْلَهُمْ  أَكْثَرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (71) وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا فِيهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ  (72) فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الْمُنْذَرِينَ (73) إِلَّا عِبَادَ  اللَّهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (74)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أذلك خير نزلا: أي ذلك المذكور لأهل الجنة خير نزلاً وهو ما يعد للنازل من ضيف وغيره.
أم شجرة الزقوم: المعدة لأهل النار وهي من أخبث الشجر طعماً ومرارة.
إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين: أي امتحاناً واختباراً لهم في الدنيا وعذابا لهم في الآخرة.
تخرج في أصل الجحيم: أي في قعر الجحيم وأغصانها في دركاتها.
طلعها كأنه رؤوس الشياطين: أي ما يطلع من ثمرها أولا كالحيات القبيحة المنظر.
إن لهم عليها لشوباً من حميم: أي بعد أكلها يسقون ماء حميما فذلك الشوب أي الخلط.
إنهم ألفوا آباءهم: أي وجدوا آباءهم.
فهم على آثارهم يهرعون: أي يسرعون مندفعين إلى أتباعهم بدون فكر ولا روية.
ولقد أرسلنا فيهم منذرين: أي رسلا منذرين لهم من العذاب.
فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين: إنها كانت عذابا أليما لإصرارهم على الكفر.
إلا عباد الله المخلصين: فإنهم نجوا من العذاب ولم يهلكوا.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما  ذكر تعالى ما أعد لأهل الإيمان به وطاعته وطاعة رسوله من النعيم  المقيم في  الجنة دار الأبرار قال أذلك (1) المذكور من النعيم في الجنة خير  نزلا  والنزل ما يعد (2) من قرى للضيف النازل وغيره أم شجرة الزقوم، أي  ثمرها وهو  ثمر سمج مرّ قبيح المنظر. ثم أخبر تعالى أنه جعلها فتنة  للظالمين من كفار  قريش إذ قالوا لما سمعوا بها كيف تنبت الشجرة في النار  والنار تحرق الشجر،  فكذبوا بها فكان ذلك فتنة لهم. ثم وصفها تعالى بقوله  {إِنَّهَا شَجَرَةٌ  تَخْرُجُ فِي أَصْلِ الْجَحِيمِ} أي في قعرها تمتد  فروعها في دركات النار.  وقوله طلعها أي ما يطلع من ثمرها في قبح منظره  {كَأَنَّهُ رُؤُوسُ (3)  الشَّيَاطِينِ} لأن العرب تضرب المثل بالشيطان في  القبح كما أن هناك حيات  يسمونها بالشيطان قبيحة المنظر وقوله فإنهم أي  الظلمة المشركين لآكلون منها  أي من شجرة (4) الزقوم لشدة جوعهم فمالئون  منها البطون أي بطونهم {ثُمَّ  إِنَّ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا لَشَوْباً مِنْ  حَمِيمٍ} وذلك أنهم لما يأكلون  يعطشون فيسقون من حميم فذلك الشوب من  الحميم إذ الشوب الخلط والمزج يُقال  شاب اللبن بالماء أي خلطه به وقوله  {ثُمَّ إِنَّ مَرْجِعَهُمْ لَإِلَى  الْجَحِيمِ} أي مردهم إلى الجحيم بعدما  يأكلون ويشربون في مجالس خاصة  بالأكل والشرب يردون إلى نار الجحيم.
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا  آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ} أي وجدوا آباءهم  ضالين عن طريق الهدى والرشاد  {فَهُمْ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ يُهْرَعُونَ (5) }  أي يهرولون مسرعين وراءهم  يتبعونهم في الشرك والكفر والضلال وقوله تعالى  {وَلَقَدْ ضَلَّ قَبْلَهُمْ  أَكْثَرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي فليس هؤلاء أول من  ضل {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا}  أي في أولئك الضالين من الأقوام السالفين  منذرين أي رسلاً ينذرونهم فلم  يؤمنوا فأهلكناهم فانظر كيف كانت عاقبة  المنذرين إنها كانت هلاكاً ودماراً  للكافرين. وقوله تعالى {إِلَّا عِبَادَ  اللهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (6) } استثناء  منه تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الصالحين  وهم الذين استخلصهم لعبادته بذكره  وشكره فآمنوا وأطاعوا فإنه تعالى نجاهم  وأهلك أعداءهم الكافرين المكذبين  وفي الآية تهديد ووعيد لكفار قريش بما لا  مزيد عليه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان أحسن الأساليب في الدعوة وهو الترهيب والترغيب.
2- تقرير البعث والجزاء بأسلوب العرض للأحداث التي تتم في القيامة.
3- التنديد بالاتباع في الضلال للآباء والأجداد وأهل البلاد.
4- إهلاك الله تعالى للظالمين وإنجاؤه للمؤمنين عند الأخذ بالذنوب في الدنيا والآخرة.
__________**
1 - أذلك خير: مبتدأ وخبر ونزلا تمييز، والمعنى أنعيم الجنة خير نزلاً أم شجرة الزقوم خير نزلا؟
2 - قرى الضيف هو ما يعد له من طعام وشراب وفراش ويسمى النزل بضم النون والزاي ويجوز تسكين الزاي.
3 - مما تعارف عليه العرب أنهم يصورون كل قبيح (بصورة الشياطين) قال امرؤ القيس:
أيقتلونني والمشرفي مضاجعي
ومسنونة زرق كأنياب أغوالي
انظر كيف صور سهامه المحددة بصورة أنياب الأغوال ولا يوجد أغوال في الواقع وإنما مجرد تصور وتقدير لا غير.
4 - هذا الطعام والشراب مقابل ما لأهل الجنة من رزق معلوم فواكه وهم مكرمون في جنات النعيم.
5 - الإهراء الإسراع من شخص يستحثه بشيء على الإسراع والهرولة.
6  - الاستثناء متصل لأن المخلصين كانوا من جملة المنذرين فصدقوا المنذرين   واتبعوهم وذلك باستخلاص الله تعالى لهم لعبادته والدعوة إليه.**
*****************************
وَلَقَدْ  نَادَانَا نُوحٌ فَلَنِعْمَ الْمُجِيبُونَ (75) وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ  وَأَهْلَهُ  مِنَ الْكَرْبِ الْعَظِيمِ (76) وَجَعَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُ هُمُ   الْبَاقِينَ (77) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (78) سَلَامٌ  عَلَى  نُوحٍ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ (79) إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  (80) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (81) ثُمَّ  أَغْرَقْنَا  الْآخَرِينَ (82)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد نادانا نوح: أي قال إني مغلوب فانتصر "من سورة القمر"
فلنعم المجيبون: أي له إذ نجيناه وأهلكنا الكافرين من قومه.
من الكرب العظيم: أي عذاب الغرق بالطوفان.
وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين: إذ عامة الناس كانوا من ذريته سام, وحام ويافث.
وتركنا عليه في الآخرين: أي أبقينا عليه ثناء حسناً عند سائر الأمم والشعوب.
سلام على نوح في العالمين: أي سلام على نوح في العالمين أي في الناس أجمعين.
إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين: أي كما جزينا نوحاً بالذكر الحسن والسلام في العالمين نجزي المحسنين.
ثم أغرقنا الآخرين: أي كفار قومه المشركين بعد إنجاء المؤمنين في السفينة.
**معنى الآيات:**
على  إثر ذكره تعالى إهلاك المنذرين وإنجائه المؤمنين من عباده المخلصين  ذكر  قصة تاريخية لذلك وهي نوح وقوه حيث أنذرنوح قومه ولما جاء العذاب أنجى  الله  عباده المخلصين وأهلك المكذبين المنذرين فقال تعالى في ذكر هذه  القصة  الموجزة {وَلَقَدْ نَادَانَا نُوحٌ} أي دعانا لنصرته من قومه فـ  {قَالَ  رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ} وقال {إَِنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ  فَانْتَصِرْ}  {فَلَنِعْمَ الْمُجِيبُونَ} نحن له {وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ  وَأَهْلَهُ} باستثناء  امرأته وولده كنعان {مِنَ الْكَرْبِ الْعَظِيمِ} وهو  عذاب الغرق. وقوله  {وَجَعَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُ هُمُ الْبَاقِينَ} إلى يوم  القيامة وهذا جزاء له  على صبره في دعوته وإخلاصه وصدقه فيها إذ كل الناس  اليوم من أولاده  الثلاثة وهم سام (1) وهو أبو العرب والروم وفارس، وحام  وهو أبو السودان  ويافث وهو أبو الترك والخزر وهم التتار ضيقوا العيون  ولهذا سموا الخزر من  خزر العين وهو ضيقها وصغرها، ويأجوج ومأجوج، وقوله  {وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ  فِي الْآخِرِينَ} (2) أي في أجيال البشرية التي أتت  بعده وهو الذكر الحسن  الثناء العطر المعبر عنه بقوله تعالى {سَلامٌ عَلَى  نُوحٍ فِي  الْعَالَمِينَ} وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ} أي  كما جزينا نوحا لإيمانه وصبره وتقواه وصدقه ونصحه  وإخلاصه نجزي المحسنين في  إيمانهم وتقواهم وهذه بشرى للمؤمنين وقوله  {إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} ثناء عليه وبيان لعلة الإكرام  والإنعام عليه. ودعوة إلى  الإيمان بالترغيب فيه، وقوله {ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا  الْآخَرِينَ} أي أغرقناهم  بالطوفان بكفرهم وشركهم وتكذيبهم بعد أن أنجينا  المؤمنين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إكرام الله لأوليائه، وإهانته لأعدائه.
2- إجابة دعاء الصالحين لا سيما عندما يظلمون.
3- فضل الإحسان وحسن عاقبة أهله.
4- فضل الإيمان وكرامة أهله عند الله في الدنيا والآخرة.
5-  قول سلام على نوح في العالمين إذا قاله المؤمن حين يمسي (3) أو يصبح  يحفظه  الله تعالى من لسعة العقرب. وأصح منه قول: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة  (1) من  شر ما خلق لصحة الحديث في ذلك.
__________**
1 - عن سعيد بن المسيب  قال ولد نوح عليه السلام ثلاثة: سام ويافث وحام  وولد كل واحد من هؤلاء  الثلاث ثلاثة فولد سام العرب وفارس والروم، وولد  يافث الترك والصقالبة  ويأجوج ومأجوج وولد حام القبط والسودان والبربر.
2 - قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يُذكر بخير، قال مجاهد لسان صدق في الأنباء.
3  - وقال سعيد بن المسيب وبلغني انه من قال حين يمسي "سلام على نوح في   العالمين لم تلدغه عقرب" ذكره أبو عمرو ابن عبد البر في التمهيد ونقله عنه   القرطبي.
**
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (5)  
الحلقة (723)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 415الى صــــ 421)**
وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  (83) إِذْ جَاءَ رَبَّهُ بِقَلْبٍ  سَلِيمٍ (84) إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ  وَقَوْمِهِ مَاذَا تَعْبُدُونَ (85)  أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ  تُرِيدُونَ (86) فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ (87) فَنَظَرَ  نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ (88) فَقَالَ  إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ (89) فَتَوَلَّوْا  عَنْهُ مُدْبِرِينَ (90) فَرَاغَ إِلَى  آلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ أَلَا  تَأْكُلُونَ (91) مَا لَكُمْ لَا تَنْطِقُونَ  (92) فَرَاغَ عَلَيْهِمْ  ضَرْبًا بِالْيَمِينِ (93) فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ  يَزِفُّونَ (94) قَالَ  أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ (95) وَاللَّهُ  خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ (96) قَالُوا ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَانًا  فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي  الْجَحِيمِ (97) فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا  فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ  (98)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم: وإن من أشياع نوح على ملته ومنهاجه إبراهيم الخليل عليهما السلام.
إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم: أي أتى ربه بقلب سليم من الشرك والشك والالتفات إلى غير الرب سبحانه وتعالى.
إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون؟ : أي حين قال لأبيه وقومه المشركين أي شيء تعبدون؟
أئفكاً آلهة دون الله تريدون؟ : أي كذبا هو أسوأ الكذب تريدون آلهة غير الله؟
فما ظنكم برب العالمين: أي شيء هو؟ أترون أنه لا يسخط عليكم ولا يعاقبكم فتعبدون
غيره وهو ربكم ورب العالمين.
فنظر نظرة في النجوم: أي إيهاما لهم إذ كانوا يؤلهون النجوم.
فقال إني سقيم: أي عليل أي ذو سقم وهو المرض والعلة.
فتولوا عنه مدبرين: أي رجعوا إلى ما هم فيه وتركوه قابلين عذره.
فراغ إلى آلهتهم: أي مال إليها خفية.
فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين: أي بقوة يمينه فكسرها بفأس وحطمها.
فأقبلوا إليه يزفون: أي يمشون بقوة وسرعة.
ما تنحتون: من الحجارة والأخشاب والمعادن كالذهب والفضة.
وما تعملون: أي وخلق ما تعبدون من أصنام وكواكب.
فقالوا ابنوا له بنياناً: واملأوه حطبا وأضرموا فيه النار فإذا التهب فألقوه فيه.
فجعلناهم الأسفلين: أي المقهورين الخائبين في كيدهم إذ نجّى الله إبراهيم.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما  ذكر تعالى قصة نوح مقررا بها نصرة أوليائه وخذلان أعدائه ذكر قصة أخرى  هي  قصة إبراهيم وهي أكبر موعظة لكفار قريش لأنهم ينتمون إلى إبراهيم  ويدّعون  أنهم على ملته وملة ولده إسماعيل فلذا أطال الحديث فيها فقال  سبحانه تعالى  {وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ (2) لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ} أي وإن من  أشياع نوح عليه  الذين هم على ملته ومنهجه إبراهيم خليل الرحمن {إِذْ جَاءَ  رَبَّهُ  بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ} أي إذ أتى (3) ربّه بقلب سليم من الشرك والشك  والالتفات  إلى غير الرب تعالى في الوقت الذي قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون،  منكراً  عليهم عبادة الأصنام فلو كان في قلبه أدنى التفاتة إلى غيره طمعا  أو خوفا  ما أمكنه أن يقول الذي قال بل كان في تلك الساعة سليم القلب ليس  فيه نظر  لغير الله تعالى وقوله {أَإِفْكاً (4) آلِهَةً دُونَ اللهِ  تُرِيدُونَ} أي  أكذباً هو أسوأ الكذب تريدون آلهة غير الله حيث جعلتموها  بكذبكم بألسنتكم  آلهة وهي أحجار وأصنام. وقوله {فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي  النُّجُومِ} وقد  عبدتم الكذب دونه إذ آلهتكم ما هي إلا كذب بحت. أترون أن  الله لا يسخط  عليكم ولا 
يعاقبكم؟ وقوله {فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ فَقَالَ  إِنِّي  سَقِيمٌ} هنا كلام محذوف دل عليه المقام وهو أن أهل البلد قد عزموا  على  الخروج إلى عيد لهم يقضونه خارج البلد، فعرضوا عليه الخروج معهم فاعتذر   بقوله إني سقيم أي ذو سقم بعد أن نظر في النجوم موهماً لهم أنه رأى ما دله   على أنه سيصاب بسقم وهو مرض الطاعون وكان القوم منجمين ينظرون إلى النجوم   فيدعون أنهم يعرفون بذلك الخير والشر الذي ينزل إلى الأرض بواسطة الكواكب   فأوهمهم بذلك فتركوه خوفا من عدوى الطاعون، أو تركوه قبولاً لعذره (5) هذا   ما دل عليه قوله تعالى {فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي   سَقِيمٌ} {فَتَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ} أي لذلك ورجعوا إلى أمورهم وما هم عازمون   عليه من الخروج إلى العيد خارج البلد وهو معنى فتولوا عنه مدبرين وهنا  وقد  خلا له المكان الذي فيه الآلهة من الحراس والعباد والزوار للآلهة في  بهوها  الخاص فنفذ ما حلف على تنفيذه في مناظرة كانت بينه وبين بعضهم إذ  قال  {وَتَاللهِ لَأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا  مُدْبِرِينَ}  وبدأ المهمة فقال للآلهة وأنواع الأطعمة أمامها تلك الأطعمة  من الحلويات  وغيرها التي يتركها المشركون لتباركها الآلهة ثم يأكلونها  رجاء بركتها  {أَلا تَأْكُلُونَ} عارضا عليها الأكل سخرية بها فلم تجبه ولم  تأكل فقال  لها {مَا لَكُمْ لا تَنْطِقُونَ} ثم انهال عليها ضربا بفأس  بيده اليمنى  فكسرها وجعلها جذاذا أي قطعاً متناثرة. فلما رجعوا من عيدهم  مساء وجاءوا  بهو الآلهة ليأخذوا الأطعمة وجدوا الآلهة مكسرة {فَأَقْبَلُوا  إِلَيْهِ  يَزِفُّونَ} أي مسرعين بأن طلبوا من رجالهم إحضاره على الفور  فأحضروه  وأخذوا يحاكمونه فقال في دفاعه {قَالَ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا  تَنْحِتُونَ} أي  بأيديكم من أصنام بعضها من حجر وبعض من خشب ومن فضة ومن  ذهب أيضا، {وَاللهُ  خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} من كل عمل من أعمالكم  فلم لا تعبدونه،  وتعبدون أصناماً لا تنفع ولا تضر، ولما غلبهم في الحجة  وانهزموا أمامه  أصدروا أمرهم بإحراقه بالنار فقالوا {ابْنُوا لَهُ  بُنْيَاناً} أي فرنا  عظيما واملأوه حطبا وأضرموا فيه النار حتى إذا التهب  فألقوه في جحيمه وهو  معنى قوله تعالى {قَالُوا ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَاناً  فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي  الْجَحِيمِ} وقوله تعالى {فَأَرَادُوا} أي بإبراهيم  {كَيْداً} أي شراً وذلك  بعزمهم على إحراقه وتنفيذهم ما عزموا عليه  {فَجعلناهم  الْأَسْفَلِينَ} أي المتهورين المغلوبين إذ قال تعالى  للنار {كوني بردا  وسلاماً على إبراهيم} فكانت فخرج منها إبراهيم ولم يحرق  سوى كتافيه الذي في  يديه ورجليه وخيب الله سعي المشركين وأذلهم أمام  إبراهيم وأخزاهم 
وهو  معنى قوله تعالى {فَجعلناهم الْأَخْسَرِينَ (6) } وقد جمع الله  تعالى  لهم بين الخسران في كل ما أملوه من عملهم والذل الذي ما فارقهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- أصل الدين واحد فالإسلام هو دين الله الذي تعبد به آدم فمن بعده إلى محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2-  كمال إبراهيم في سلامة قلبه من الالتفات إلى غير الله تعالى حتى إن  جبريل  قد عرض له وهو في طريقه إلى الجحيم الذي أعده له قومه فقال [هل لك  حاجة يا  إبراهيم فقال أما إليك فلا] .
3- من أقبح الكذب ادعاء أن غير الله يعبد مع الله تبركا به أو طلباً لشفاعته.
4- وجوب تغيير المنكر عند القدرة عليه.
5- بيان ابتلاء إبراهيم وأنه ألقي في النار فصبر، ولذا أكرمه ربه بما سيأتي في السياق بيانه.
__________**
1  - روى مالك في الموطأ عن خولة بنت حكيم أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "من نزل منزلا فليقل: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من   شر ما خلق فإنه لن يضره شيء حتى يرتحل".
2 - وقيل هاء الضمير عائد إلى  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليكون  المعنى وإن من شيعة محمد  إبراهيم وهو حقاً من شيعته ولكن السياق يأباه بل  المراد نوح عليه السلام.
3 - قيل في مجيئه ربه بقلب سليم إما أن يكون عند دعائه إلى توحيده، أو عند إلقائه في النار.
4  - الاستفهام إنكاري إذ هو أنكر على قومه عبادة وتأليه غير الله تعالى،   وقوله {فما ظنكم برب العالمين} استفهام متفرع عما قبله وهما للإنكار الأول   والثاني. فالأول أنكر عليهم اتخاذهم آلهة دونه تعالى والثاني أنكر عليهم   سوء ظنهم بالله حتى عبدوا آلهة غيره.
5 - شاهد هذا حديث الصحيح: لم يكذب  إبراهيم إلا ثلاثا اثنتين منهن في ذات  الله عز وجل قوله: إني سقيم وقوله  بل فعله كبيرهم هذا. وبينما هو ذات يوم  وسارة إذ أتى على جبار من الجبابرة  فسأله عن سارة فقال هي أختي الحديث.
6 - هذه الجملة من سورة الأنبياء ذكرت هنا شاهداً مبيناً لغاية كيدهم وهو خسرانهم فيما دبروا وفعلوا.**
****************************
**وَقَالَ   إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (99) رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ   الصَّالِحِينَ (100) فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا   بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَابُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ   أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَاأَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا   تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102)   فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ   يَاإِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي   الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاءُ الْمُبِينُ (106)   وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي   الْآخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي   الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111)   وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (112)   وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ   وَظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ (113)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين: أي إني مهاجر إلى ربي سيهدين إلى مكان أعبده فيه فلا أمنع فيه من عبادته.
رب هب لي من الصالحين: أي ولداً من الصالحين.
بغلام حليم: أي ذي حلم وصبر كثير يولد له.
فلما بلغ معه السعي: أي بلغ من العمر ما أصبح يقدر فيه على العمل كسبع سنين فأكثر.
فانظر ماذا ترى: أي من الرأي الرشد.
من الصابرين: أي على الذبح الذي أمرت به.
فلما أسلما: أي خضعا لأمر الله الولد والوالد وانقادا له.
وتله للجبين: أي صرعه على جبينه بأن وضع جبينه على الأرض ولكل إنسان جبينان أيمن وأيسر والجبهة بينهما.
قد صدقت الرؤيا: أي بما عزمت عليه وفعلته من الخروج بالولد إلى منى وصرعه على الأرض وإمرار السكين على حلقه.
إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين: أي الأمر بالذبح اختبار عظيم.
وفديناه بذبح عظيم: أي كبش كبير.
وتركنا عليه في الآخرين: أي أبقينا عليه ذكرا حسنا فيمن جاء بعده من الناس.
وباركنا عليه وعلى إسحاق: أي وباركنا عليه بتكثير ذريته وذرية إسحاق حتى أن عامة الأنبياء من ذريتهما.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصة إبراهيم الخليل إنه بعد أن ألقي به في النار   وخرج بحمد الله سالماً قرر الهجرة وترك البلاد، وقال {وَقَالَ إِنِّي   ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ} أي إني ذاهب إلى حيث أذن لي ربي بالهجرة   إليه حيث أتمكن من عبادته فذهب إلى بلاد الشام ونزل أولا بحران من الشام،   وقوله سيهدين أي يثبتني بدوام هدايته لي. ودعا ربه قائلاً {رَبِّ هَبْ  لِي  مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ} أي ارزقني أولاداً صالحين. فاستجاب الله تعالى له  وذلك  أنه سافر في أرض القدس مع زوجته سارة وانتهى إلى مصر، وحدث أن وهب  طاغية  مصر جارية لسارة تسمى هاجر فوهبتها سارة لزوجها إبراهيم فتسراها  فولدت له  غلاما هو إسماعيل وهو استجابة الله تعالى لإبراهيم في دعائه عند  هجرته  {رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ} وهو قوله تعال {فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ   بِغُلامٍ حَلِيمٍ} . وقد أخذ سارة ما يأخذ النساء من الغيرة لما رأت  جارية  إبراهيم أنجبت له إسماعيل فأمر الله إبراهيم بأن يأخذها وطفلها إلى  مكة  إبعاداً لها عن سارة ليقل تألمها. وهناك بمكة رأى إبراهيم رؤيته ورؤيا   الأنبياء وحي وقال لإسماعيل ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله {فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ   بِغُلامٍ حَلِيمٍ فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ} كابن سبع سنين (1)   فأكثر بمعنى أصبح قادرا على العمل معه {قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي   الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى} أي استشاره ليرى   رأيه في القبول أو الرفض فأجاب إسماعيل قائلا {قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ   مَا تُؤْمَرُ} أي ما يأمرك به ربك {سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ مِنَ   الصَّابِرِينَ} وفعلا خرج به إبراهيم من حول البيت إلى منى (2) وانتهى إلى   مكان تجاوز به مكان الجمرات الثلاث وتله للجبين أي صرعه على جبينه بأن وضع   جبينه على الأرض وأخذ المدية ووضعها على رقبته والتفت لأمر ما وإذا بكبش   أملح والهاتف يقول اترك ذاك وخذ هذا فترك الولد وذبح الكبش وكانت آية. وهو   قوله تعالى {وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ} ، وقوله تعالى   {وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيا إِنَّا   كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلاءُ الْمُبِينُ}   أي الاختبار البين وبذلك تأهل للخلة وأصبح خليل الرحمن، وقوله تعالى   {وَفَدَيْنَاهُ} أي إسماعيل {بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ} (3) أي بكش عظيم. هو الذي   ذبحه إبراهيم وترك إسماعيل (4) وقوله {وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي   الْآخِرِينَ} أي أبقينا عليه ثناء عاطراً وذكر حسنا فيمن جاء بعده من الأمم   والشعوب. {سَلامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ} أي سلام من الله على إبراهيم كذلك   أي كذلك الجزاء الذي جزى به الله تعالى إبراهيم على إيمانه وهجرته وصبره   وطاعته يجزي المحسنين وقوله {إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} وفي   هذا ثناء عاطر على المؤمنين، وقوله {وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً   مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ} وهذا يوم جاءه الضيف من الملائكة وهم في طريقهم إلى   المؤتفكات قرى قوم لوط، وذلك بعد أن بلغ من العمر عتياً وامرأته سارة كذلك   إذ قالت ساعة البشرى {أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخاً}   وعجبا لمن يقول إن الذبيح إسحاق وليس إسماعيل، وقوله تعالى {وَبَارَكْنَا   عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ} أي وباركنا عليه بتكثير ذريته وذرّية إسحاق   حتى إن عامة الأنبياء من بعدهما من ذريّتهما. وقوله تعالى {وَمِنْ   ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا  } أي إبراهيم وإسحاق {مُحْسِنٌ} أي مؤمن صالح {وَظَالِمٌ   لِنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ} بالشرك والمعاصي.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل الهجرة في سبيل الله وأن أول هجرة كانت في الأرض هي هجرة إبراهيم من العراق إلى الشام.
2- بيان أن الذبيح هو إسماعيل وليس هو إسحاق كما يقول البعض وكما يدعي اليهود.
3- وجوب بر الوالدين وطاعتهما في المعروف.
4- فضل إبراهيم وعلو مقامه وكرامته عند ربه.
5- فضل الإحسان وجزاء المحسنين.
__________**
1  - روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه بلغ الثالثة عشرة من عمره وفي هذا   أقوال ولهذا في التفسير قلنا سبع سنين فأكثر إذ بداية السعي من السابعة   والبلوغ ينتهي إلى الخامسة عشر.
2 - قيل إن إبراهيم لما رأى الرؤيا كانت  ليلة يوم التروية وهو ثامن ذي  الحجة فسمي اليوم يوم التروية إذ تروّى فيه  ويوم التاسع عرف أن الرؤيا حق  لذا سمي يوم عرفة ويوم العاشر خرج بإسماعيل  ليذبحه فسمي يوم النحر لذلك  والله أعلم.
3 - اختلف في أيهما الذبيح أهو  إسماعيل أم إسحق والراجح انه إسماعيل لأن  الذبح كان في مكة ولم يكن في  الشام لأن إسماعيل عاش بمكة ولم يعش بالشام  ولأن هاجر كانت في مكة وسارة  كانت بالشام وبلغ الخلاف حتى قال بعضهم نفوض  فكان التفويض مذهباً ثالثاً  والذي أثار هذا الخلاف هم أهل الكتاب يريدون  سلب هذا الفضل عن النبي محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وفي  الأبيات الآتية إشارة إلى ذلك:
إن الذبيح هديتَ إسماعيل
نطق الكتاب بذاك والتنزيل
شرف به خص الإله نبيا
وأتى به التفسير والتأويل
إن كنت أمّته فلا تنكر له
شرفا به قد خصه التفضيل
4  - ضعف القرطبي رواية الرجل الذي نادى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ قائلاً يا ابن الذبيحين فضحك صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فلا أرى وجهاً صحيحاً لتضعيفها إذ صح أن الذبيح الأول هو إسماعيل والثاني   عبد الله الوالد إذ كل منهما ذبحه والله فداه ولله الحمد والمنة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (6)  
الحلقة (724)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 421الى صــــ 424)**
**وَلَقَدْ  مَنَنَّا عَلَى مُوسَى  وَهَارُونَ (114) وَنَجَّيْنَاهُم  َا وَقَوْمَهُمَا  مِنَ الْكَرْبِ  الْعَظِيمِ (115) وَنَصَرْنَاهُمْ فَكَانُوا هُمُ  الْغَالِبِينَ (116)  وَآتَيْنَاهُمَا الْكِتَابَ الْمُسْتَبِينَ (117)  وَهَدَيْنَاهُمَ  ا  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (118) وَتَرَكْنَا  عَلَيْهِمَا فِي الْآخِرِينَ  (119) سَلَامٌ عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (120)  إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ (121) إِنَّهُمَا مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (122)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون: أي بالنبوة والرسالة.
ونجيناهما وقومهما: أي بني إسرائيل.
من الكرب العظيم: أي استعباد فرعون إياهم واضطهاده لهم.
ونصرناهم: على فرعون وجنوده.
الكتاب المستبين: أي التوراة الموضحة الأحكام والشرائع.
وهديناهما الصراط المستقيم: أي الإسلام لله رب العالمين.
وتركنا عليهما في الآخرين: أي أبقينا عليهما في الآخرين ثناء حسنا.
سلام على موسى وهارون: أي سلام منا على موسى هارون.
إنا كذلك: أي كما جزيناهما نجزي المحسنين من عبادنا المؤمنين.
إنهما من عبادنا المؤمنين: أي جزيناهما بما جزيناهما به لإيمانهما.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في ذكر إفضال الله وإنعامه على من يشاء من عباده فبعد ذكر   إنعامه على إبراهيم وولده إسحاق ذكر من ذريّتهما المحسنين موسى وهارون فقال   تعالى {وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ} أي بالنبوة والرسالة   (1) ، {وَنَجيناهما وَقَوْمَهُمَا} أي بني إسرائيل {مِنَ الْكَرْبِ   الْعَظِيمِ} الذي هو استعباد فرعون والأقباط لهم واضطهادهم زمنا طويلاً   {وَنَصرناهما} أي على فرعون وملائه (2) {فَكَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ}   {وَآتيناهما (3) } أي أعطيناهما {الْكِتَابَ الْمُسْتَبِينَ} وهو   التوراة الواضحة 
الأحكام البين الشرائع لا خفاء فيها ولا غموض.  {وَهَديناهما  الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ} وهو الدين الصحيح الذي هو  الإسلام دين الله  الذي بعث به كافة رسله {وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيهِمَا فِي  الْآخِرِينَ} أي  وأبقينا عليهما الذكر الحسن والثناء العطر فيمن بعدهما  {سَلامٌ عَلَى  مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ} {إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ} (4) أي كما  جزيناهما لإحسانهما نجزي المحسنين {إِنَّهُمَا  مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} فيه بيان لعلة ما وهبهما من الإنعام  والإفضال وهو الإيمان  المقتضى للإسلام والإحسان.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لرسوليه موسى وهرون عليهما السلام.
2- بيان إنعام الله تعالى على بني إسرائيل بإنجائهم من آل فرعون ونصرته لهم عليهم.
3- بيان أن الإسلام دين سائر الأنبياء وليس خاصاً بأمة الإسلام.
4- بيان فضل الإحسان والإيمان.
__________**
1 - كانت النبوة والرسالة منة لأن موسى لم يكتسبها بعمل وهارون أعطيتها بدعوة أخيه موسى فلم يكتسبها بأي جهد فهي إذاً منة محضة.
2  - إذ خرج فرعون في جيش عرمرم قوامة مائة ألف من الفرسان فقط ثم نجى الله   تعالى بني إسرائيل وأغرق فرعون وجنده أجمعين فكان نصراً عظيماً لموسى على   فرعون وملائه أجمعين.
3 - موسى أوتي الكتاب أصالة وهارون بالتبعية لأخيه موسى.
4  - {إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين} جملة تذييلية وإن كانت تحمل معنى التعليل   والتوكيد، والمحسنون من أحسنوا طاعة الله فأطاعوه بما يحب من أفعال وتروك   على نحو ما شرعه لهم وجملة إنهما من عبادنا المؤمنين تعليلية للإنعام   السابق.**
******************************  ****
**وَإِنَّ  إِلْيَاسَ  لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (123) إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَلَا  تَتَّقُونَ (124)  أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلًا وَتَذَرُونَ أَحْسَنَ الْخَالِقِينَ  (125) اللَّهَ  رَبَّكُمْ وَرَبَّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (126)  فَكَذَّبُوهُ  فَإِنَّهُمْ لَمُحْضَرُونَ (127) إِلَّا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ  (128) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (129) سَلَامٌ  عَلَى إِلْ  يَاسِينَ (130) إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (131)  إِنَّهُ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (132)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين: إلياس هو أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل من سبط هرون أرسله الله تعالى إلى أهل مدينة بعلبك بالشام.
أتدعون بعلاً: أي صمنا يسمى بعلا.
وتذرون أحسن الخالقين: أي وتتركون عبادة الله أحسن الخالقين.
فإنهم لمحضرون: أي في النار.
إلا عباد الله المخلصين: أي فإنهم نجوا من النار.
وتركنا عليه في الآخرين: أي أبقينا عليه في الآخرين ذكراً حسنا.
سلام على إل يا سين: أي سلام منا على إلياس.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في ذكر إنعام الله تعالى على بعض أنبيائه ورسله فقال تعالى   {وَإِنَّ إِلْيَاسَ لَمِنَ (1) الْمُرْسَلِينَ} وهو من سبط هرون عليه   السلام أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل أخبر تعالى أنه من المرسلين (2) أي اذكر إذ   قال لقومه وهم أهل مدينة بعلبك وما حولها {أَلا تَتَّقُونَ} أي (3) الله   تعالى بعبادته وترك عبادة غيره، وهذا دليل على أنه رسول. وقوله عليه السلام   {أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلاً} (4) هذا إنكار منه لهم على عبادة صنم كبير لهم   يسمونه بعلا، أي كيف تعبدون أصناماً بدعائه والعكوف عليه والذبح والنذر له،   وتتركون عبادة الله أحسن الخالقين، {اللهَ رَبَّكُمْ (5) وَرَبَّ   آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} . قال تعالى {فَكَذَّبُوهُ} أي في أنه لا إله   إلا الله فـ {مَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ} فاحضرو في جهنم فهم من المحضرين   فيها، وقوله تعالى {إِلَّا عِبَادَ اللهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ} أي الموحدين   فإنهم ليسوا في النار بل هم في الجنة. وقوله تعالى {وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ   فِي الْآخِرِينَ} أي وأبقينا له ذكراً حسناً في الذين جاءوا من بعده من   الناس. وقوله تعالى {سَلامٌ} أي منا {عَلَى إِلْ يَاسِينَ} {إِنَّا   كَذَلِكَ} أي كما جزينا إلياس لإحسانه في طاعتنا {نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ}   وقوله {إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} أي 
استحق تكريمنا والجزاء الحسن لأنه من عبادنا المؤمنين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد، والتنديد بالشرك.
2- هلاك المشركين (6) ونجاة الموحدين يوم القيامة.
3- فضل الإحسان ومجازاة أهله بحسن الجزاء.
4- فضل الإيمان وأنه سبب كل خير وكمال.
__________**
1  - قدم تعالى ذكر نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وكلهم رسل أصحاب شرائع وعقب عليهم   بذكر ثلاثة آخرين ليست لهم شرائع مستقلة وهم إلياس ولوط ويونس ويوسف واسم   إلياس في كتب بني إسرائيل "إيليا".
2 - عد في جملة المرسلين لأن الله  تعالى أمره بتبليغ ملوك بني إسرائيل أن  الله غضب عليهم من أجل عبادة  الأصنام. فإطلاق اسم الرسول عليه كإطلاقه على  اسم رسل عيسى عليه السلام في  سورة يس.
3 - ألا تتقون الهمزة للاستفهام الإنكاري ينكر عليهم عدم  تقواهم لله، ولا  نافية وحذف مفعول يتقون للعلم به. أي ألا تتقون الله تعالى  أو عذابه  ونقمه.
4 - قرأ نافع آل سين كآل محمد، وقرأ حفص إل بكسر  الهمزة وسكون اللام.  واختلف هل إل ياسين معناه إلياس، أو معناه ذوو ياسين  كآل بني فلان،  والراجح أن المراد بآل ياسين أنصاره. نحو قول النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ آل محمد كل تقي.
5 - قرأ نافع والأكثرون الله بالرفع على الابتداء، وقرأ حفص الله بالنصب على عطف البيان على أحسن الخالقين.
6  - سياق قصة إلياس فيها تذكير للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   ولقريش أيضاً إذ على الرسول أن يبلغ وليس عليه أن يأتي قومه بالعذاب ولو   طالب به المدعوون فإن إلياس لم يعذب الله قومه في الدنيا وترك عذابهم إلى   الآخرة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (7)  
الحلقة (725)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 424الى صــــ 428)**
**وَإِنَّ  لُوطًا لَمِنَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ (133) إِذْ نَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ  أَجْمَعِينَ (134)  إِلَّا عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ (135) ثُمَّ  دَمَّرْنَا الْآخَرِينَ  (136) وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ  مُصْبِحِينَ (137)  وَبِاللَّيْلِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (138)* *
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد، والتنديد بالشرك.
2- هلاك المشركين (1) ونجاة الموحدين يوم القيامة.
3- فضل الإحسان ومجازاة أهله بحسن الجزاء.
4- فضل الإيمان وأنه سبب كل خير وكمال.
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن لوطا لمن المرسلين: أي وإن لوطا وهو ابن هاران أخي إبراهيم الخليل لمن جملة الرسل أيضا.
إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين: أي اذكر يا رسولنا ممن أنعمنا عليهم بالنبوة والرسالة لوطا إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين من عذاب مطر السوء.
إلا عجوزا في الغابرين: أي إلا امرأته الكافرة هلكت في الغابرين أي الباقين في العذاب.
ثم دمرنا الآخرين: أي أهلكنا الآخرين ممن عدا لوطا والمؤمنين معه.
وإنكم لتمرون عليهم: أي في أسفاركم إلى فلسطين وغزة ومصر بالليل والنهار.
أفلا تعقلون: أي يا أهل مكة ما حل بهم فتعتبرون وتتعظون فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في ذكر إنعام الله تعالى على من اصطفى من عباده فقال تعالى   {وَإِنَّ لُوطاً} وهو ابن هاران أخي إبراهيم (1) عليهما السلام {لَمِنَ   الْمُرْسَلِينَ} أي لمن جملة رسلنا {إِذْ نَجَّيْنَاهُ} أي اذكر إنعامنا   عليه إذ نجيناه من العذاب وأهله أجمعين {إِلَّا عَجُوزاً فِي   الْغَابِرِينَ} وهي امرأته إذ كانت مع الكافرين فبقيت معهم فهلكت بهلاكهم.   وقوله تعالى {ثُمَّ دَمَّرْنَا الْآخَرِينَ} أي ممن عدا لوطاً ومن آمن به   من قومه. وقوله {وَإِنَّكُمْ (2) لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ (3)  مُصْبِحِينَ}  هذا خطاب لأهل مكة المشركين إذ كانوا يسافرون للتجارة إلى  الشام وفلسطين  ويمرون بالبحر الميت وهو مكان الهالكين من قوم لوط وأصبح  بعد الخسف بحراً  ميتاً لا حياة فيه البتة. وقوله {أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ (4) }  توبيخ لهم  وتقريع على عدم التفكر والتدبر إذ لو فكروا لعلموا أن الله  تعالى أهلكهم  لتكذيبهم برسولهم وكفرهم بما جاءهم به من الهدى والدين الحق،  وقد كذب هؤلاء  فأي مانع يمنع من وقوع عذاب بهم كما وقع بقوم لوط من  قبلهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة لوط ورسالته.
2- بيان العبرة في إنجاء لوط والمؤمنين معه وإهلاك الكافرين المكذبين به.
3- بيان أن لا شفاعة تنفع (5) ولو كان الشافع أقرب قريب إلا بعد أن يأذن الله للشافع وبعد رضائه (6) عن المشفوع له.
4- وجوب التفكر والتعقل في الأحداث الكونية للاهتداء بذلك إلى معرفة سنن الله تعالى في الكون والحياة.
__________**
1  - يقال مر به ومر عليه بمعنى إلا أن التمكن والمباشرة بالممرور به بعلى   أكثر منه بالباء ومصبحين حال منصوب على الحالية بالياء والنون لأنه جمع   سلامة للمذكر.
2 - جيء بالمضارع في لتمرون للإيقاظ والاعتبار لا في حقيقة الإخبار.
3  - خرج لوط مع عمه إبراهيم عليه السلام بعد حادثة إلقاء إبراهيم في النار   ونجاته منها فآمن له لوط وخرج معه مهاجراً فأرسله الله تعالى إلى أصحاب   المؤتفكات وهي قرى سدوم وعمورية.
4 - الاستفهام للإنكار والتقريع على جهالتهم وغفلتهم وعدم استعمال عقولهم للاهتداء.
5 - أخذا هذا الحكم من كون لوط عليه السلام لم يشفع لزوجه في النجاة من الهلاك الذي أصاب المفسدين وذلك لكفرها وفسادها.
6 - الرضاء: الاسم من رضي، يرضى، رضىً فهو راض.**
************************
**وَإِنَّ   يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (139) إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ   الْمَشْحُونِ (140) فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ (141)   فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ (142) فَلَوْلا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ   الْمُسَبِّحِينَ (143) لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ   (144) فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ (145) وَأَنْبَتْنَا   عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِنْ يَقْطِينٍ (146) وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِائَةِ   أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ (147) فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ   (148)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإن يونس لمن المرسلين: أي وإن يونس بن متى الملقب بذي النون لمن جملة المرسلين.
إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون: أي إذ هرب إلى السفينة المملوءة بالركاب.
فساهم فكان من المدحضين: أي اقترع مع ركاب السفينة فكان من المغلوبين.
فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم: أي ابتلعه الحوت وهو آت بما يلام عليه.
للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون: أي لكان بطن الحوت قبرا له إلى يوم القيامة.
فنبذناه بالعراء: أي فألقيناه من بطن الحوت بالعراء أي بوجه الأرض بالساحل.
وهو سقيم: أي عليل كالفرخ المنتوف الريش.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في ذكر من أنعم الله تعالى عليهم بما شاء من وجوه الإنعام.   فقال عز وجل عطفاً عما سبق {وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ} أي  وإن  عبدنا يونس بن متى ذا النون لمن جملة من مننّا عليهم بالنبوة  والرسالة.  {إِذْ أَبَقَ} أي في الوقت الذي هرب من قومه لما لم يؤمنوا به  وواعدهم  العذاب وتأخر عنهم فاستعجل فهرب من المدينة وهي نينوى (1) من أرض  الموصل  بالعراق، فوصل الميناء فوجد سفينة مبحرة فركب وكانت حمولتها أكبر  من طاقتها  فوقفت في عرض البحر لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر فرأى ربّان السفينة أنه  لا بد من  تقليل الشحنة وإلاّ غرق الجميع، وشح كل راكب بنفسه فاقترعوا (2)  فكان يونس  من المدحضين أي المغلوبين في القرعة فرموه في البحر فالتقمه  حوته، وهو مليم  أي فاعل ما يلام عليه من فراره من دعوة قومه إلى الله لما  ضاق صدورهم ولم  يطق البقاء معهم. وهذا معنى قوله تعالى {إِذْ أَبَقَ (3)  إِلَى الْفُلْكِ  الْمَشْحُونِ فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ (4)  فَالْتَقَمَهُ  الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ} (5) . وقوله تعالى {فَلَوْلا  أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُسَبِّحِينَ لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ} أي بطن الحوت  {إِلَى يَوْمِ  يُبْعَثُونَ} أي يوم القيامة بأن يصير بطن الحوت قبراً له  أي فلولا أن يونس  كان من المسبحين أي المكثرين من الصلاة والذكر والدعاء  والتسبيح قبل  البلاء لما كان يُلهم قوله لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من  الظالمين،  ولما كان يستجاب له ولذا قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  "تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة"، فإن صوت يونس سمع  تحت العرش  فعرفه بعض الملائكة فذكروا ذلك لربهم تعالى فأخبرهم أنه عبده  يونس، وأنه  كان من المكثرين الصلاة والذكر والدعاء قبل البلاء فلذا استجاب  الله تعالى  ونجاه من الغم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فَنَبَذْنَاهُ  بِالْعَرَاءِ} أي بوجه  الأرض العارية من الشجر وكل ظل وهو كالفرخ المنتوف  الريش نضج لحمه من حرارة  جوف الحوت وأنبت تعالى عليه شجرة من يقطين أي قرع  تظلله بأوراقها الحريرية  الناعمة والتي لا ينزل بساحتها الذباب، وسخر له  أُروية "غزالة" فكانت  تأتيه صباح مساء فتفشح عليه أي تفتح رجليها وتدني  ضرعها منه فيرضع حتى يشبع  إلى أن تماثل للشفاء وعاد إلى قومه فوجدهم  مؤمنين لتوبة أحدثوها عند ظهور  أمارات العذاب فتاب الله عليهم. وقوله  تعالى {وَأَرْسلناه إِلَى  مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ (6) } أي  أرسلناه إلى قومه وهم أهل نينوى  وكان تعدادهم مائة ألف وزيادة كذا ألفاً  فآمنوا أي بالله رباً وبالإسلام  دينا وبيونس نبيا ورسولاً وتابوا بترك  الشرك والكفر فجزيناهم على إيمانهم  وتوبتهم بأن كشفنا عنهم العذاب الذي  أظلهم، ومتعناهم أي أبقينا عليهم  يتمتعون بالحياة إلى نهاية آجالهم  المحدودة لهم في كتاب المقادير.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة يونس ورسالته وضمن ذلك تقرير رسالة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- مشروعية الركوب في السفن البحرية.
3- مشروعية الاقتراع لفض النزاع في قسمة الأشياء ونحوها.
4- فضل الصلاة والذكر والدعاء والتسبيح (7) وعظيم نفعها عند الوقوع في البلاء.
5- تقرير مبدأ "تعرف على الله في (8) في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة".
6- بركة أكل اليقطين أي الدباء القرع إذ كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يأكلها ويلتقطها من حافة القصعة.
7- فضل قوم يونس إذ آمنوا كلهم ولم تؤمن أمة بكاملها إلا هم.
__________**
1  - نينوى كانت مدينة عظيمة من مدن الآشوريين وكان بها مائة ألف أسير من  بني  إسرائيل أسرهم الآشوريون فأرسل الله تعالى إليهم يونس من فلسطين.
2 -  اقترعوا هو معنى قوله تعالى فساهم والمساهمة مشتقة من السهام التي  واحدها  سهم كانوا يقترعون بالسهام وهي أعواد النبال وتسمى الأزلام أيضاً  والفاء في  فساهم للتقريع.
3 - أبق يأبق إباقاً العبد إذا فر من مالكه.
4 -  الاقتراع مشروع فقد فعله رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  في  ثلاثة مواطن منها القرعة بين نسائه إذا أراد السفر بواحدة منهن وشرع   الاقتراع فيما إذا تساوت الحقوق والمصالح لأجل دفع الضغائن كالاستهام على   من يلي أمر كذا من خلافة أو أذان أو الصف الأول وما إلى ذلك من قسمة دار أو   أرض.
5 - المليم اسم فاعل من ألآم يليم إذا فعل ما يلومه عليه الناس فهو جعلهم لائمين له بفعله فهو ألامهم على نفسه.
شجرة من يقطين: أي الدباء: القرع.
إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون: أي أرسلناه إلى مائة ألف نسمة بل بزيدون بكذا ألف.
فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين: أي فآمن قومه عند معاينة أمارات العذاب فأبقاهم الله إلى آجالهم.
6 - أو بمعنى بل على قول الكوفيين واستشهدوا بقول جرير:
ماذا ترى في عيال قد برمت بهم
لم أحص عدتهم إلا بعدّاد
كانوا ثمانين أو زادوا ثمانية
لولا رجاؤك قد قتلت أولادي
7  - روى أبو داود عنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال دعاء ذي   النون في بطن الحوت "ولا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين" لم يدع   به مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجيب له.
8 - بعض حديث صحيح رواه مسلم وغيره.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (8)  
الحلقة (726)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 428الى صــــ 432)**
**فَاسْتَفْتِهِمْ  أَلِرَبِّكَ  الْبَنَاتُ وَلَهُمُ الْبَنُونَ (149) أَمْ خَلَقْنَا  الْمَلَائِكَةَ  إِنَاثًا وَهُمْ شَاهِدُونَ (150) أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ مِنْ  إِفْكِهِمْ  لَيَقُولُونَ (151) وَلَدَ اللَّهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ  (152)  أَصْطَفَى الْبَنَاتِ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ (153) مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ   تَحْكُمُونَ (154) أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (155) أَمْ لَكُمْ سُلْطَانٌ   مُبِينٌ (156) فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابِكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (157)   وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجِنَّةِ نَسَبًا وَلَقَدْ عَلِمَتِ   الْجِنَّةُ إِنَّهُمْ لَمُحْضَرُونَ (158) سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا   يَصِفُونَ (159) إِلَّا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (160)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
فاستفتهم: أي استخبر كفار مكة توبيخا لهم وتقريعا.
ولهم البنون: أي فيختصون بالأفضل الأشرف.
ليقولون ولد الله: أي لقولهم الملائكة بنات الله.
أصطفى البنات: أي اختار البنات على البنين.
أفلا تذكرون: أي إن الله تعالى منزه عن الصاحبة والولد.
أم لكم سلطان مبين: أي ألكم حجة واضحة على صحة ما تدعون.
فأتوا بكتابكم: أي الذي تحتجون بما فيه، ومن أين لكم ذلك.
وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسباً: إذ قالوا الملائكة بنات الله.
ولقد علمت الجنة إنهم لمحضرون: أي في العذاب.
سبحان الله عما يصفون: أي تنزيها لله تعالى عما يصفونه به من كون الملائكة بنات له.
إلا عباد الله المخلصين: أي فإنهم ينزهون ربهم ولا يصفونه بالنقائص كهؤلاء المشركين.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد  تقرير البعث والتوحيد والنبوة في السياق السابق بالأدلة والحجج  والبراهين  القاطعة أراد تعالى إبطال فرية من أسوأ الفرى التي عرفتها ديار  الجزيرة وهي  قول (1) بعضهم إن الله تعالى قد أصهر إلى الجن فأنجب الملائكة  وهم بنات  الله، وهذا لا شك أنه من إيحاء الشيطان لإغواء الإنسان وإضلاله  فقال  تعالى لرسوله استفتهم أي استخبرهم موبخا لهم مقرّعا قائلاً لهم   {أَلِرَبِّكَ الْبَنَاتُ وَلَهُمُ الْبَنُونَ} أي أما تخجلون عندما تنسبون   لكم الأسنى والأشرف وهو البنون، وتجعلون لله الأخس والأدنى وهو البنات   وقوله تعالى {أَمْ (2) خَلَقْنَا الْمَلائِكَةَ إِنَاثاً وَهُمْ   شَاهِدُونَ} أي حضروا يوم خلقنا الملائكة فعرفوا بذلك أنهم إناث، والجواب   لا إنهم لم يشهدوا خلقهم إذاً فلم يكذبون وقوله تعالى {أَلا إِنَّهُمْ مِنْ   إِفْكِهِمْ لَيَقُولُونَ وَلَدَ اللهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ} أي ألا   إن هؤلاء المشركين الضالين من كذبهم الذي عاشوا عليه واعتادوه يقولون ولد   الله وذلك بقولهم الملائكة بنات الله، وإنهم ورب العزة لكاذبون في قيلهم   هذا الذي هو صورة لأفكهم الذي يعيشون عليه. وقوله تعالى {أَصْطَفَى (3)   الْبَنَاتِ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ} هذا توبيخ لهم وتقريع أصطفى أي هل الله اختار   البنات على البنين فلذا جعلهم إناثاً كما تزعمون. مالكم كيف (4) تحكمون   هذا الحكم الباطل الفاسد. أفلا تذكرون (5) فتذكروا أن الله منزه عن الصاحبة   والولد أم لكم سلطان مبين أي ألكم حجة قوية تثبت دعواكم والحجة القوية   تكون بوحي من الله في كتاب أنزله يخبر فيه بما تقولون إذاً {فَأْتُوا   بِكِتَابِكُمْ} الذي فيه ما تدعون {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} في زعمكم.
ومن  أين لكم الكتاب، وقد كفرتم بكتابكم الذي نزل لهدايتكم وهو القرآن  الكريم.  وهكذا أبطل الله هذه الفرية بأقوى الحجج. وقوله تعالى:  {وَجَعَلُوا  بَيْنَهُ} أي بين الله تعالى {وَبَيْنَ الْجِنَّةِ نَسَباً}  (6) بقولهم  أصهر الله تعالى إلى الجن فتزوج سروات الجن إذ سألهم أبو بكر:  من أمهات  الملائكة فقالوا سروات الجن وقوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ عَلِمَتِ  الْجِنَّةُ  إِنَّهُمْ لَمُحْضَرُونَ (7) } أي في العذاب، فكيف يكون لهم  نسب ويعذبهم  الله بالنار. فالنسيب يكرم نسيبه لا يعذبه بالنار، وبذلك بطلت  هذه الفرية  الممقوتة، فنزه الله تعالى نفسه عن مثل هذه الترهات والأباطيل  فقال  {سُبْحَانَ اللهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ} . {إِلَّا (8) عِبَادَ اللهِ   الْمُخْلَصِينَ} أي فإنهم لا يصفون ربهم بمثل هذه النقائص التي هي من صفات   العباد العجزة المفتقرين إلى الزوجة والولد أما رب كل شيء ومالكه وخالقه   فلا يقبل 
العقل أن ينسب إليه الصاحبة والولد. فلذا عباد الله الذين  استخلصهم  لمعرفته والإيمان به وعبادته لا يصفون ربهم جل جلاله بصفات  المحدثين من  خلق الله. ولا يكون من المحضرين في النار.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إبطال فرية بَني ملحان من العرب الذين زيّن لهم الشيطان فكرة الملائكة بنات الله، ووجود نسب بين الله تعالى وبين الجن.
2- مشروعية دحض الباطل بأقوى الحجج وأصح البراهين.
3- الحجة الأقوى ما كانت من وحي الله في كتاب من كتبه التي أوحى بها إلى رسله.
__________**
1  - قال القرطبي في بيان من قال هذه القولة القذرة الفاسدة الباطلة قال:  ذلك  جهينة وخزاعة وبني مليح وبني سلمة وعبد الدار زعموا أن الملائكة بنات   الله.
2 - الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقريع والتأنيب.
3 - أصطفى. الهمزة  للاستفهام وهمزة الوصل محذوفة والاستفهام للإنكار  والتوبيخ والتقريع واصطفى  بمعنى اختار البنات على البنين وقرأ الجمهور  بهمزة القطع للاستفهام وقرأ  بعض بهمزة الوصل دون همزة القطع إلا أنها  منوية.
4 - ما لكم ما اسم استفهام عن ذات وهي مبتدأ ولكم خبر، والمعنى: أي شيء حصل لكم؟.
5  - أفلا تذكرون قرأ نافع تذكرون بتشديد الدال والكاف معاً إذ الأصل  تتذكرون  فأدغمت إحدى التائين في الذال. وقرأ حفص تذكرون بتخفيف الذال لحذف  التاء  الثانية والاستفهام إنكاري.
6 - النسب القرابة العمودية بالآباء  والأمهات والأفقية كالإخوان والأعمام  والمعنى ذوي النسب لله تعالى وهو نسب  البنوة لزعمهم أن الملائكة بنات الله  تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا.
7 - المحضرون المجلوبون للحضور، والمراد المحضرون للعقاب والعذاب.
8  - الاستثناء منقطع وجائز أن يكون من الحضور للعقاب فإن عباد الله لا   يحضرون للعقاب ولا يعاقبون وجائز أن يكون منقطع من سبحان الله عما يصفون   فإن عباد الله لا يصفون الله بالنقائص كما في التفسير وهو أولى من الأول.**
******************************
فَإِنَّكُمْ  وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ (161) مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ بِفَاتِنِينَ  (162) إِلَّا  مَنْ هُوَ صَالِ الْجَحِيمِ (163) وَمَا مِنَّا إِلَّا لَهُ  مَقَامٌ  مَعْلُومٌ (164) وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الصَّافُّونَ (165) وَإِنَّا  لَنَحْنُ  الْمُسَبِّحُونَ (166) وَإِنْ كَانُوا لَيَقُولُونَ (167) لَوْ  أَنَّ  عِنْدَنَا ذِكْرًا مِنَ الْأَوَّلِينَ (168) لَكُنَّا عِبَادَ  اللَّهِ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ (169) فَكَفَرُوا بِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (170)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وما تعبدون: أي من الأصنام.
إلا من هو صال الجحيم: أي مقدر له عذاب النار.
إلا له مقام معلوم: أي مكان في السماء يعبد الله تعالى فيه لا يتعداه.
وإنا لنحن الصافون: أي أقدامنا في الصلاة.
وإنا لنحن المسبحون: أي المنزهون الله تعالى عما لا يليق به.
لو أن عندنا ذكرا: أي كتابا من كتب الأمم السابقة.
فكفروا به: أي بالكتاب الذي جاءهم وهو القرآن.
فسوف يعلمون: أي عاقبة كفرهم إن لم يتوبوا فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في إبطال باطل المشركين فقد قال لهم تعالى {فَإِنَّكُمْ  وَمَا  تَعْبُدُونَ (1) } من أصنام أيها المشركون. ما أنتم بمضلين أحداً  إلا أحدا  هو صال (2) الجحيم حيث كتبنا عليه ذلك في كتاب المقادير فهو لا  بد عامل بما  يوجب له النار فهذا قد يفتتن بكم وبعبادتكم فيضل بضلالكم.  وقوله تعالى  {وَمَا مِنَّا إِلَّا لَهُ مَقَامٌ مَعْلُومٌ وَإِنَّا (3)  لَنَحْنُ  الصَّافُّونَ (4) وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْمُسَبِّحُونَ  } هذا قول  جبريل للنبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أخبره بأن الملائكة تصف في  السماء للصلاة  كما يصف المؤمنون من الناس في الصلاة، وأنهم من المسبحين  لله الليل والنهار  وقد أخبر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأنه  ما من موضع شبر في  السماء إلا عليه ملك ساجد أو قائم وقوله تعالى {وَإِنْ  كَانُوا  لَيَقُولُونَ (5) } أي مشركو العرب {لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدَنَا ذِكْراً  مِنَ  الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي كتابا من كتب الأولين كالتوراة والإنجيل، لكنا  عباد الله  المخلصين أي لكنا عباداً لله تعالى نعبده ونوحده ولا نشرك به  أحداً. فرد  تعالى على قولهم هذا إذ هو مجرد تمنٍ كاذب بقوله فكفروا به أي  فكفروا  بالكتاب الذي جاءهم وهو القرآن الكريم. إذاً فسوف يعلمون عاقبة  تكذيبهم إن  لم يتوبوا وهو هلاكهم وخسرانهم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر إذ من كتب الله عليه النار فسوف يصلاها.
2- تقرير عبودية الملائكة وطاعتهم لله وأنهم لا يتجاوزون ما حد الله تعالى لهم.
3- فضل الصفوف في الصلاة وفضل تسويتها.
4-  بيان كذب المشركين إذ كانوا يدعون أنهم لو أنزل عليهم كتابٌ كما أنزل  على  من قبلهم لكانوا عباد الله المخلصين أي الذين يعبدونه ويخلصون له  العبادة.
5- تهديد الله تعالى للمشركين على كذبهم بقوله فسوف يعلمون.
__________**
1-  جائز أن تكون ما موصولة بمعنى الذي وجائز أن تكون مصدرية أي فإنكم   وعبادتكم لهذه الأصنام ما تفتنون على الله عبداً من عباده بإضلاله أو   إفساده إلا عبداً قضى الله بعذابه فهو صال الجحيم، وفي الآية رد على نفاة   القدر، ومن أحسن ما قيل شعراً قول لبيد بن ربيعة:
إن تقوى ربنا خير نفل وبإذن الله ريثى والعجل
أحمد الله فلا ند له بيديه الخير ما شاء فعل
من هداه سبيل الخير اهتدى ناعم البال ومن شاء أضل
2 - الأصل صالي الجحيم وحذفت الياء لعدم النطق بها لوجود همزة الوصل.
3  - هذا من قول الملائكة. قال مقاتل هذه الآيات الثلاث نزلت ورسول الله   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عند سدرة المنتهى فتأخر جبريل فقال النبي   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أهنا تفارقني؟ فقال ما أستطيع أن أتقدم  عن  مكاني وأنزل الله تعالى حكاية عن قول الملائكة وما منا إلا له مقام  معلوم.
4  - روى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خرج على أصحابه  وهم  في المسجد فقال ألا تصفون كما تصف الملائكة عند ربها؟ فقالوا يا رسول  الله  كيف تصف الملائكة عند ربها؟ قال يتمون الصف الأول ويتراصون في الصف.
5 - وإن كانوا ليقولون: إن مخففة من الثقيلة واللام للابتداء وهي الفارقة بين المخففة والنافية.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصافات - (9)  
الحلقة (727)
سورة الصافات
مكية
 وآياتها مائة واثنتان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 433الى صــــ 438)**
وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا  لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ (171)  إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنْصُورُونَ (172)  وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ  الْغَالِبُونَ (173) فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى  حِينٍ (174)  وَأَبْصِرْهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ (175) أَفَبِعَذَابِنَ  ا   يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ (176) فَإِذَا نَزَلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ فَسَاءَ صَبَاحُ   الْمُنْذَرِينَ (177) وَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى حِينٍ (178) وَأَبْصِرْ   فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ (179) سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا   يَصِفُونَ (180) وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ (181) وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ   رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (182) 
شرح الكلمات:
سبقت كلمتنا: هي قوله تعالى لأغلبن أنا ورسلي.
وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون: أي للكافرين بالحجة والنصرة.
فتول عنهم حتى حين: أي أعرض عنهم حتى تؤمر فيهم بالقتال.
وأبصرهم: أي أنظرهم.
فإذا نزل بساحتهم: أي العذاب.
وتول عنهم: أي أعرض عنهم.
سبحان ربك: أي تنزيها لربك يا محمد.
عما يصفون: أي تنزيها له عما يصفه به هؤلاء المشركون من الصاحبة والولد والشريك.
وسلام على المرسلين: أي أمَنَةٌُ من الله لهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
والحمد لله رب العالمين: أي الثناء بالجميل خالص لله رب الثقلين الإنس والجن على نصر أوليائه وإهلاك أعدائه.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ختم السياق الأول بتهديد الكافرين بقوله تعالى {فكفروا به فسوف  يعلمون}  أخبر تعالى رسوله بما يطمئنه على نصر الله تعالى له فقال  {وَلَقَدْ  سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا (1) الْمُرْسَلِينَ} وهي  قوله  {إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنْصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ   الْغَالِبُونَ} أي بالحجة والبرهان، وبالرمح (2) والسنان. وقوله {فَتَوَلَّ   عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى حِينٍ} يأمر رسوله أن يعرض عن المشركين من قومه حتى حين   يأمره فيهم بأمر (3) ، أو ينزل بهم بلاء أو بأساً وقوله {وَأَبْصِرْهُمْ}   أي أنظرهم فسوف يبصرون لا محالة ما ينزل بهم من عذاب الله في الدنيا وفي   الآخرة. وقوله تعالى {أَفَبعذبنا يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ  } ينكر تعالى عليهم   استعجالهم العذاب الدال على سفههم وخفة أحلامهم إذ ما يستعجل العذاب إلا   أحمق جاهل وعذاب من استعجلوا إنه عذاب الله!! قال تعالى {فَإِذَا نَزَلَ   بِسَاحَتِهِمْ} أي بفناء دارهم {فَسَاءَ صَبَاحُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ} أي بئس   صباحهم من صباح إنه صباح هلاكهم ودمارهم ثم أمر تعالى مرة أخرى رسوله أن   يتول عنهم وينتظر ما يحل بهم فقال {وَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى حِينٍ   وَأَبْصِرْ (4) فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ} وفي الآية من التهديد والوعيد لهؤلاء   المشركين ما لا يقادر قدره. وأخيراً نزه تعالى نفسه عما يصفه به المشركون   من الولد والشريك وسلّم على المرسلين، وحمد نفسه مشيرا إلى مقتضى الحمد   وموجبه وهو كونه رب العالمين فقال {سُبْحَانَ (5) رَبِّكَ} يا محمد {رَبِّ   الْعِزَّةِ} ومالكها يعز بها من يشاء ويذل من يشاء {عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ (6) }   من الصاحبة والولد والشريك، {وَسَلامٌ} منا {عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ} وأنت   منهم {وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} على نصره أولياءه وإهلاكه   أعداءه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
2- وعد الله تعالى لرسوله بالنصر وقد أنجزه ما وعده والحمد لله.
3-  استحباب ختم الدعاء أو الكلام بقراءة جملة {سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ   الْعِزَّةِ (7) عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَسَلامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ   وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} لورود ذلك في السنة.
__________
1 - جائز أن يكون المراد قوله تعالى {كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي} الآية.
2 - قال الحسن: "لم يقتل من أصحاب الشرائع أحد قط".
3 - كإذن له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بجهادهم، وجائز أن يكون حتى يجيء أجلهم أو يأتي يوم بدر أو الفتح.
4 - كرر للتأكيد، وكذا وتول عنهم مكرر للتأكيد.
5 - سئل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن قوله تعالى (سبحان الله) فقال هو تنزيه الله عن كل سوء.
6 - يصفون الله عز وجل بأن له صاحبة وله ولداً وشريكاً.
7  - ذكر القرطبي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يختم صلاته   غير مرة بقوله: "سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد   لله رب العالمين".
***************************
ص  وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي  الذِّكْرِ (1) بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي عِزَّةٍ  وَشِقَاقٍ (2) كَمْ  أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ فَنَادَوْا  وَلَاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ  (3) وَعَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ  هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ (4) أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ  إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ  هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ (5) وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ  مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا  وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا  لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ (6) مَا  سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي الْمِلَّةِ الْآخِرَةِ  إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا اخْتِلَاقٌ  (7) أَأُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ مِنْ  بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ  مِنْ ذِكْرِي بَلْ لَمَّا يَذُوقُوا  عَذَابِ (8) أَمْ عِنْدَهُمْ خَزَائِنُ  رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ الْعَزِيزِ  الْوَهَّابِ (9) أَمْ لَهُمْ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا فَلْيَرْتَقُوا فِي  الْأَسْبَابِ (10) جُنْدٌ مَا هُنَالِكَ  مَهْزُومٌ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ (11) 

سورة ص
...
سور ص
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
ص  وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ (1) بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي عِزَّةٍ   وَشِقَاقٍ (2) كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ فَنَادَوْا   وَلاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ (3) وَعَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ   وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ (4) أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ   إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ (5) وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ   مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا  لَشَيْءٌ  يُرَادُ (6) مَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي الْمِلَّةِ الْآخِرَةِ  إِنْ هَذَا  إِلَّا اخْتِلاقٌ (7) أَأُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ مِنْ  بَيْنِنَا بَلْ  هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ ذِكْرِي بَلْ لَمَّا يَذُوقُوا  عَذَابِ (8) أَمْ  عِنْدَهُمْ خَزَائِنُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ الْعَزِيزِ  الْوَهَّابِ (9) أَمْ  لَهُمْ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا فَلْيَرْتَقُوا  فِي الْأَسْبَابِ (10) جُنْدٌ مَا هُنَالِكَ  مَهْزُومٌ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ  (11)
شرح الكلمات:
ص: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب ص ويقرأ صاد الله أعلم بمراده به.
والقرآن ذي الذكر: أي أقسم بالقرآن ذي الذكر إذ به يذكر الله تعالى ما الأمر كما يقول هؤلاء الكافرون من أن النبي ساحر وشاعر وكاذب.
بل الذين كفروا في عزة وشقاق: أي أهل مكة في عزة نفس وشقاق مع النبي والمؤمنين وعداوة 
فلذا قالوا في الرسول ما قالوا، وإلا فهم يعلمون براءته مما قالوا فيه.
وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن: أي كثيرا من الأمم الماضية أهلكناهم.
فنادوا ولات حين مناص: أي صرخوا واستغاثوا وليس الوقت وقت مهرب ولا نجاة.
وعجبوا: أي وما اعتبر بهم أهل مكة وعجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
قالوا ساحر كذاب: أي لما يظهره من الخوارق ولما يسنده إلى الله تعالى من الإرسال والإنزال.
أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا: أي لما قال لهم قولوا لا إله إلا الله، فقالوا كيف يسع الخلائق إله واحد؟
إن هذا لشيء عجاب: أي جعل الآلهة إلها واحداً أمر عجيب.
وانطلق  الملأ منهم أن امشوا: أي خرجوا من بيت أبي طالب حيث كانوا مجتمعين  بالنبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وسمعوا منه قوله لهم قولوا لا إله  إلا  الله.
إن هذا لشيء يراد: أي إن هذا المذكور من التوحيد لأمر يراد منا تنفيذه.
في الملة الآخرة: أي ملة عيسى عليه السلام.
إن هذا إلا اختلاق: أي ما هذا إلا كذب مختلق.
أأنزل عليه الذكر من بيننا: أي كيف يكون ذلك وليس هو بأكبر منا ولا أشرف.
بل هم في شك من ذكري: أي بل هم في شك من القرآن والوحي ولذا قالوا في الرسول ما قالوا.
بل لما يذوقوا عذاب: أي بل لم يذوقوا عذابي إذ لو ذاقوه لما كذبوا بل آمنوا ولا ينفعهم إيمان.
أم عندهم خزائن رحمة ربك: أي من النبوة وغيرها فيعطوا منها من شاءوا ويحرموا من شاءوا.
أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض: أي ليس لهم ذلك.
فليرتقوا  في الأسباب: أي الموصولة إلى السماء فيأتوا بالوحي فيخصوا به من  شاءوا أو  يمنعوا الوحي النازل على نبينا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وأنى  لهم ذلك.
جند ما هنالك مهزوم: أي هم جند حقير في تكذيبهم لك مهزوم أمامك وفي بدر.
من الأحزاب: أي من الأمم الماضية التي تحزبت على رسلها وأهلكها الله تعالى.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ص (1) والقرآن ذي الذكر} أما ص فإنه أحد حروف الهجاء ومذهب  السلف  فيه أن يقال الله أعلم بمراده به إذ هو من المتشابه الذي يجب  الإيمان به  ويوكل أمر معناه إلى من أنزله، وقد ذكرنا غير ما مرة أن هذه  الحروف قد  أفادت فائدتين فليطلبهما من شاء من القراء الكرام من المفتتحة  بمثل هذه  الحروف نحو طس، ألم. وأما قوله {وَالْقُرْآنِ} هو كتاب الله هذا  المنزل على  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ و {ذِي الذِّكْرِ} معناه  (1)  التذكير إذ به يذكر الله تعالى والجملة قسم أقسم الله به فقال   {وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ} وجواب القسم محذوف تقديره (2) ما الأمر كما   يقول هؤلاء المشركون من أن النبي محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   ساحر وشاعر وكاذب {بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي عِزَّةٍ وَشِقَاقٍ} أي بل   هم في عزة نفس وكبرياء وخلاف وعداوة مع النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين فحملهم ذلك على أن يقولوا في الرسول ما قالوا، وإلا   فهم يعلمون يقينا أن النبي محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أبعد   الناس عن السحر والشعر والكذب والجنون. وقوله تعالى {كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ   قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ} أي كثيرا من الأمم الماضية أهلكناها بتكذيبها   لرسلها فلما جاءهم العذاب نادوا (3) صارخين مستغيثين {وَلاتَ (4) حِينَ   مَنَاصٍ} أي ليست الساعة ساعة نجاة ولا هرب، فلم لا يعتبر مشركو مكة بمثل   هؤلاء. لم يعتبروا {وَعَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ} ينذرهم   عذاب الله في الدنيا والآخرة وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.   {وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ} أي لم يعتبروا وعجبوا وقالوا فيه صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ} . {أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً   وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ (5) } أي عجيب أي كيف يسع العباد   إله واحد إن هذا لأمر يتعجب منه غاية العجب، لأنهم قاسوا الغائب وهو الله   تعالى على الشاهد وهو الإنسان الضعيف فوقعوا في أفحش خطأ وأقبحه.
وقوله  تعالى {وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ} وهم يقولون لبعضهم بعضاً  امشوا  واصبروا على آلهتكم {إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ} أي منا إمضاؤه  وتنفيذه.  قالوا هذا وما بعده من القول لما اجتمعوا بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ في منزل عمه أبي طالب لمفاوضة الرسول في شأن دعوته  فلما قال لهم  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قولوا لا إله إلا  الله قاموا من  المجلس وانطلقوا يمشون ويقولون ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم {أَنِ  امْشُوا  وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ} أي على عبادتها فلا تتخلوا عنها  {إِنَّ  هَذَا} أي الدعوة إلى لا إله إلا الله لشيء كبير يراد منا إمضاؤه  وتنفيذه  لصالح غيرنا. ما سمعنا بهذا أي بالتوحيد في الملة الآخرة أي الدين  الأخير  وهو ما جاء به عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام. {إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا  اخْتِلاقٌ} أي  ما هذا الذي يدعو إليه محمد إلا كذب اختلقه لم ينزل عليه  ولم يوح به إليه.  وواصلوا كلامهم قائلين: {أَأُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ}  أي القرآن {مِنْ  بَيْنِنَا} وليس هو بأكبرنا سنا ولا بأشرفنا نسباً. فكيف  يكون هذا؟ وقوله  تعالى {بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ ذِكْرِي} أي لم يكن  بالقوم جهل بصدق محمد  في قوله وسلامة عقله، وإنما حملهم على ذلك هو شكهم  في القرآن وما ينزل به  من الحق ويدعو إليه من الهدى، وهذا أولاً وثانيا  إنهم لما يذوقوا عذابي إذ  لو ذاقوا عذاب الله على تكذيبهم ما كذبوا، وسوف  يذوقونه ولكن لا ينفعهم  يومئذ تصديق ولا إيمان. وقوله تعالى {أَمْ  عِنْدَهُمْ خَزَائِنُ رَحْمَةِ  رَبِّكَ الْعَزِيزِ الْوَهَّابِ} أي بل  أعندهم خزائن رحمة ربك يا رسولنا  العزيز أي الغالب الوهاب أي الكثير  العطاء من النبوة وغيرها وعندئذ لهم أن  يعطوا من شاءوا ويمنعوا من شاءوا  ولكن فهل لهم من خزائن ربك شيء والجواب لا  إذاً فلم ينكرون هبة الله لمحمد  بالنبوة والوحي والرسالة.
وقوله تعالى  {أَمْ لَهُمْ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي بل لهم  ملك السموات  والأرض وما بينهما؟ إذا كان هذا لهم {فَلْيَرْتَقُوا فِي  الْأَسْبَابِ}  سببا بعد سبب حتى ينتهوا إلى السماء السابعة ويمنعوا الوحي  النازل على محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من ربه سبحانه وتعالى.  ومن أين لهم ذلك  وهم الضعفاء الحقيرون إنهم كما قال تعالى فيهم {جُنْدٌ  مَا هُنَالِكَ  مَهْزُومٌ (7) مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ} أي جند حقير من جملة  أحزاب الباطل والشر  مهزوم هنالك ببدر ويوم الفتح بإذن الله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- لله تعالى أن يقسم بما شاء بخلاف العبد لا يقسم إلا بربّه تعالى.
2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من كبرياء وعداء للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- بيان جهل المشركين في استنكارهم للا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.
4- تحدي الرب تعالى للمشركين إظهاراً لعجزهم ودعوته لهم إلى النزول إلى الحق وقبوله.
5- إخبار القرآن بالغيب وصدقه في ذلك.
6- ذم كلمة الأحزاب ومدلولها إذ لا تأتي الأحزاب بخير.
__________
1  - قرأ الجمهور ص بالسكون وقرأ الحسن وأبي بن كعب صاد بكسر الدال وبدون   تنوين، وتوجيهها أنها من صادى يصادي إذا عارض نحو {فأنت له تصدى} أي تتعرض   والمصادات المعارضة، والمعنى عارض القرآن بعملك وقابله به، فأعمل بأوامره   وانته عن نواهيه أو اتله وتعرض لقراءته.
2 - في شرح هذه الكلمة عدة أوجه  منها ذي الشرف أي من آمن به وعمل بما فيه  كان شرفاً له في الدارين كما أنه  شريف في نفسه لإعجازه، وقيل ذي الذكر أي  فيه ذكر ما يحتاج إليه وقيل  الموعظة وقيل فيه أسماء الله وتمجيده.
3 - وذُكر لجواب القسم أمور منها  ما في التفسير وهو أمثلها وقيل الجواب بل  الذين كفروا وقيل الجواب إنه لمن  عند الله تعالى أي القرآن المؤلف من  حروف ص وغيره.
4 - النداء رفع الصوت ومنه الحديث "ألقه على بلال فإنه أندى منك صوتاً" القرن الأمة.
5  - ولات هي لا النافية زيدت فيها التاء كما زيدت في رُبت وثمت وهي مشبهة   بليس وهي مختصة بنفي أسماء الزمان والمناص النجاء والغوث وهو مصدر ميمي من   نَاصَهُ إذا فاته والمعنى فنادوا مبتهلين في حال ليس فيها وقت نجاة وغوث.
6 - العجاب وصف الشيء الذي يتعجب منه كثيراً لأن وزن فعال بضم أوله يدل على تمكن الوصف مثل طوال أو كرام.
7  - جند ما هنالك (ما) مزيدة للتأكيد أي تأكيد حقارة جند إن قيل التنكير   للتحقير وإن كان للتعظيم فهي لتوكيده وهنالك إشارة إلى مكان بعيد، ومهزوم   مقموع ذليل قد انقطعت حجتهم وذهبت قوتهم وفي الخطاب تسلية للنبي صَلَّى   اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بمعنى لا تحفل بهم ولا تغتم لشأنهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ص - (1)  
الحلقة (728)
سورة ص
مكية
 وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 439الى صــــ 444)*
*
كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ  نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ  (12) وَثَمُودُ وَقَوْمُ  لُوطٍ وَأَصْحَابُ لْأَيْكَةِ أُولَئِكَ  الْأَحْزَابُ (13) إِنْ كُلٌّ  إِلَّا كَذَّبَ الرُّسُلَ فَحَقَّ عِقَابِ  (14) وَمَا يَنْظُرُ هَؤُلاءِ  إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً مَا لَهَا مِنْ  فَوَاقٍ (15) وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا  عَجِّلْ لَنَا قِطَّنَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ  الْحِسَابِ (16) اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا  يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا  دَاوُدَ ذَا الْأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ  (17) إِنَّا سَخَّرْنَا  الْجِبَالَ مَعَهُ يُسَبِّحْنَ بِالْعَشِيِّ  وَالْأِشْرَاقِ (18)  وَالطَّيْرَ مَحْشُورَةً كُلٌّ لَهُ أَوَّابٌ (19)  وَشَدَدْنَا مُلْكَهُ  وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَفَصْلَ الْخِطَابِ (20)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
كذبت قبلهم: أي قبل هؤلاء المشركين من قريش.
وفرعون ذو الأوتاد: أي صاحب أوتاد أربعة يشد إليها من أراد تعذيبه.
وأصحاب الأيكة: أي الغيضة وهم قوم شعيب.
إن كل إلا كذب الرسل: أي ما كل واحد منهم إلا كذب الرسل ولم يصدقهم فيما دعوا إليه.
فحق عقاب: أي وجبت عقوبتي عليهم.
صحية واحدة: هي نفخة إسرافيل في الصور نفخة.
مالها من فواق: أي ليس لها من فتور ولا انقطاع حتى تهلك كل شيء.
عجل لنا قطنا: أي صك أعمالنا لنرى ما أعدت لنا إذ القط الكتاب.
ذا الأيد: أي القوة والشدة في طاعة الله تعالى.
إنه أواب: أي رجاع إلى الله في كل أموره.
بالعشي والإشراق: أي بالمساء بعد العصر إلى الغروب والإشراق من طلوع الشمس إلى ارتفاع الضحى.
والطير محشورة: أي والطيور مجموعة.
وآتيناه  الحكمة وفصل الخطاب: أي وأعطينا داود الحكمة. وهي الإصابة في  الأمور  والسداد فيها وفصل الخطاب: الفقه (1) في القضاء ومن ذلك البينة على  المدّعي  واليمين على من أنكر.
**معنى الآيات:**
السياق الكريم في تسلية النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتهديد  المشركين علهم يتوبون إلى الله  ويرجعون قال تعالى {كَذَّبَتْ (2)  قَبْلَهُمْ} أي قبل قومك يا محمد {قَوْمُ  نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو  الْأَوْتَادِ} أي (3) صاحب الأوتاد التي  كان يشد إليها من أراد تعذيبه  ويعذبه عليها كأعواد المشانق، {وَثَمُودُ  وَقَوْمُ لُوطٍ وَأَصْحَابُ  لْأَيْكَةِ} أي الغيضة وهي الشجر الملتف وهم  قوم شعيب {أُولَئِكَ  الْأَحْزَابُ} أي الطوائف الكافرة الهالكة {إِنْ كُلٌّ  إِلَّا كَذَّبَ  الرُّسُلَ} أي ما كل واحدة منها إلا كذبت الرسل {فَحَقَّ  عِقَابِ} أي وجب  عقابي لهم فعاقبتهم، وما ينظر هؤلاء من قومك {إِلَّا  صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً  مَا لَهَا مِنْ فَوَاقٍ} (4) أي من فتور ولا انقطاع حتى  يهلك كل شيء ولا  يبقى إلا وجه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام. وقوله تعالى  {وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا  عَجِّلْ لَنَا قِطَّنَا (5) قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ}  قالوا هذا لما نزل  {فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمنه} الآيات من سورة الحاقة. قال  غلاة الكافرين  كأبي جهل وغيره استهزاءً، ربنا عجل لنا قطنا أي كتابنا لنرى  ما فيه من  حسنات وسيئات قبل يوم القيامة والحساب والجزاء وهم لا يؤمنون  ببعث ولا  جزاء، وإنما قالوا هذا استهزاء وعناداً أو مكابرة فلذا قال تعالى  لرسوله  {اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُدَ ذَا  الْأَيْدِ  (6) } أي القوة في دين (7) الله {إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ} أي رجاع إلى  الله  تعالى اذكره لتتأسى به في صبره وقوته في الحق وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا   سَخَّرْنَا} الآيات بيان لإنعام الله تعالى على داود لتعظم الرغبة في   الاقتداء به، والرغبة إلى الله تعالى فيما لديه من إفضالات {إِنَّا   سَخَّرْنَا الْجِبَالَ مَعَهُ يُسَبِّحْنَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْأِشْرَاقِ (8)   } أي إذا سبح داود في المساء من بعد العصر إلى الغروب وفي الإشراق وهو  وقت  الضحى سبحت الجبال معه أي رددت تسبيحه كرامة له والطير محشورة أي  وسخرنا  الطير محشورة أي مجموعة تردد التسبيح معه، وقوله {كُلٌّ لَهُ  أَوَّابٌ} أي  كل من الجبال والطير أواب أي رجاع يسبح لله تعالى. وقوله  {وَشَدَدْنَا  مُلْكَهُ} أي وقوينا ملك داود بمنحنا إياه كل أسباب القوة  المادية  والروحية. {وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحِكْمَةَ} وهي النبوة والإصابة في  الأمور  والسداد فيها قولا كان أو فعلاً. {وَفَصْلَ الْخِطَابِ} أي حسن  القضاء  والبصيرة فيه، والبيان الشافي في كلامه، فبه اقتده يا رسولنا.
**هداية الآيات
من هداة الآيات:**
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر على أذى قريش وتكذيبها وعنادها.
2- تهديد قريش إذا أصرت على التكذيب بأشد أنواع العقوبات.
3- بيان استهزاء المشركين واستخفافهم بأخبار الله تعالى وشرائعه.
4- مشروعية الأسوة والاقتداء بالصالحين.
5- بيان آية تسخير الله تعالى الجبال والطير لداود تسبح الله تعالى معه.
6- حسن (9) صوت داود في قراءته وتسبيحه.
7- مشروعية صلاة الإشراق والضحى.
__________**
1  - صورة من فصل الخطاب الذي هو الفقه والبصيرة في القضاء روي أن ابن أبي   ليلى جلد امرأة مجنونة قذفت رجلاً فقالت له يا ابن الزانيين جلدها وهي   قائمة في المسجد فبلغ ذلك أبا حنيفة فقال أخطأ ابن أبي ليلى من ستة وجوه   وهي: 1- المجنون لا حد عليه لأنه غير مكلف. 2- إن كان القذف حقاً لله تعالى   فلا يقام على القاذف إلا حداً واحد كما هو مذهب أبي حنيفة. 3- أقام الحد   بدون مطالبة المقذوف به. 4- إنه والى بين الحدين والواجب أن يفرق بينهما.   5- أنه حدها قائمة والمرأة تحد جالسة مستورة. 6- أنه أقام الحد في المسجد   والإجماع أن الحدود لا تقام في المساجد.
2 - مفعول كذبت محذوف سيدل عليه  ما يأتي من قوله: {إن كل إلا كذب الرسل}  فالمفعول المحذوف هو الرسل  والجملة بيان لسابقتها تحمل التسلية والعزاء  للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
3 - جائز أن يكون المراد بالأوتاد القوة والبطش أو الأهرام  لأنها بناء  راسخ في الأرض كالأوتاد جمع وتد بكسر التاء وهو عود غليظ له رأس  مفلطح يدق  في الأرض ليشد به ظنب الخيمة أو حبالها قال الشاعر:
والبيت لا يبنى إلا على عمد
ولا عماد إذا لم تُرْسَ أوتاد
4  - الفواق اسم للزمن الذي بين الحلبتين والرضعتين إذ الحالب يجلب الناقة  ثم  يترك ولدها يرضعها حتى تدر اللبن ثم يبعده ويحلبها مرة ثانية فالفواق  هو  ما بين الحلبتين والرضعتين.
5 - القط: هو القسط من الشيء ويطلق كما هنا على قطعة الورق أو ما يكتب عليه العطاء لأحد يسمى بالصك.
6  - الأيد ليست جمع يد إنما المراد بها القوة والشدة وهو مصدر آد يئيد   أيداً. إذا قوى واشتد ومنه التأييد الذي هو التقوية. قال تعالى {فآواكم   وأيدكم بنصره} .
7 - شاهده قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "أحب  الصلاة إلى الله  صلاة داود وأحب الصيام إلى الله عز وجل صيام داود كان ينام  نصف الليل  ويقوم ثلثه وينام سدسه وكان يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوماً ولا يفر إذا  لاقى وإنه  كان أواباً" "في الصحيحين".
8 - قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما  كنت أمر بهذه الآية بالعشي والإشراق ولا  أدري ما هي حتى حدثتني أم هانئ أن  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ دخل عليها فدعا بوضوء فتوضأ ثم  صلى (الضحى) وقال: "يا أم هانئ  هذه صلاة الإشراق. وروى البخاري عن أبي  هريرة قال أوصاني خليلي بثلاث خصال  لا أدعهن حتى أموت صوم ثلاثة أيام من كل  شهر وصلاة الضحى ونوم على وتر.
9 - شاهده قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لأبي موسى الأشعري وقد  سمعه يقرأ القرآن ويرتل بحسن صوت لقد  أوتيت مزماراً من مزامير داود.  والمزمار والمزمور الصوت الحسن وبه سميت آلة  الزمر مزماراً.**
******************************
**وَهَلْ  أَتَاكَ  نَبَأُ الْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا الْمِحْرَابَ (21) إِذْ  دَخَلُوا عَلَى  دَاوُودَ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ خَصْمَانِ  بَغَى بَعْضُنَا  عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا  تُشْطِطْ وَاهْدِنَا  إِلَى سَوَاءِ الصِّرَاطِ (22) إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي  لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ  نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ  أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي  الْخِطَابِ (23) قَالَ لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ  بِسُؤَالِ نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَى  نِعَاجِهِ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْخُلَطَاءِ  لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَقَلِيلٌ مَا  هُمْ وَظَنَّ دَاوُودُ أَنَّمَا فَتَنَّاهُ  فَاسْتَغْفَرَ رَبَّهُ وَخَرَّ  رَاكِعًا وَأَنَابَ (24)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
هل أتاك: الاستفهام هنا للتعجب أي حمل المخاطب على التعجب.
نبأ الخصم: أي خبر الخصم الغريب في بابه العجيب في واقعه.
إذ تسوروا المحراب: أي محراب مسجده إذ منعوا من الدخول من الباب فقصدوا سوره ونزلوا من أعلى السور.
بغى بعضنا على بعض: أي تعدّى بعضنا على بعض.
فاحكم بيننا بالحق ولا تشطط: أي احكم بالعدل ولا تجر في حكمك.
واهدنا إلى سواء الصراط: أي أرشدنا إلى العدل في قضيتنا هذه ولا تمل بنا إلى غير الحق.
إن هذا أخي: أي على ديني في الإسلام.
فقال أكفلنيها: أي اجعلني كافلها بمعنى تنازل لي عنها وملكنيها.
وعزني في الخطاب: أي غلبني في الكلام الجدلي فأخذها مني.
لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك: أي بطلبه نعجتك وضمها إلى نعاجه.
من الخلطاء ليبغي بعضهم: أي الشركاء يظلم بعضهم بعضا.
وظن داود أنما فتناه: أي أيقن داود أنما فتنه ربه أي اختبره.
فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا وأناب: أي طلب المغفرة من ربه بقوله أستغفر الله وسقط ساجداً على الأرض وأناب أي رجع تائباً إلى ربه.
وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب: أي وحسن مرجع عندنا وهي الجنة والدرجات العلا فيها.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في تسلية الرسول وحمله على الصبر على ما يعاني من كفار قريش  من  تطاول وأذى فقال له ربه تعالى {هَلْ أَتَاكَ} إلى آخر الآيات. وذلك أن   داود (1) عليه السلام ذكر مرة في نفسه ما أكرم الله تعالى به إبراهيم  وإسحق  ويعقوب من حسن الثناء الباقي لهم في الناس، فتمنى مثله فقيل له إنهم   امتحنوا فصبروا فسأل أن يبتلى كالذي ابتلوا به ويعطى كالذي أعطوا إن هو  صبر  فاختبره الله تعالى بناء على رغبته فأرسل إليه ملكين (2) في صورة  رجلين  فتسورا عليه المحراب كما يأتي تفصيله في الآيات وهو قوله تعالى  {وَهَلْ  أَتَاكَ} يا رسولنا نبأ الخصم (3) وهما ملكان في صورة رجلين، ولفظ  الخصم  يطلق على الواحد والأكثر كالعدو فيقال هذا خصمي وهؤلاء خصمي، وهذا  عدوي  وهؤلاء عدوي. وقوله {إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا (4) الْمِحْرَابَ} أي اطلعوا  على سور  المنزل الذي هو المحراب في عرف بني إسرائيل ولم يدخلوا من الباب  لأن الحرس  منعهم من ذلك، لأن لداود وقتاً ينقطع فيه للعبادة فلا يسمح  بمقابلة أحد  وقوله {إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَى دَاوُدَ} وهو في محرابه {فَفَزِعَ  مِنْهُمْ} أي  ارتاع واضطرب نفسا {قَالُوا لا تَخَفْ خَصْمَانِ} أي نحن  خصمان {بَغَى  بَعْضُنَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ} أي اعتدى بعضنا على بعض جئنا نتحاكم  إليك  {فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلا تُشْطِطْ} أي ولا تجر في  الحكم  {وَاهْدِنَا إِلَى سَوَاءِ الصِّرَاطِ} أي إلى وسط (5) الطريق فلا  تمل بنا  عن الحق. ثم عرضا عليه القضية فقال أحدهما وهو المظلوم عارضاً  مظلمته  {إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي} أي في الإسلام {لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ  نَعْجَةً  وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا} أي ملكنيها  أضمها إلى  نعاجي، {وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ} أي وغلبني في الكلام  والجدال وأخذها  مني. فقال داود على الفور وبدون أن يسمع من الخصم الثاني  {لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ  بِسُؤَالِ نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَى نِعَاجِهِ} وعلل لذلك بقوله  {وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً  مِنَ الْخُلَطَاءِ} أي الشركاء في زرع أو ماشية أو  تجارة {لَيَبْغِي  بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ} وهم أهل الإيمان والتقوى فإنهم يسلمون من مثل  هذه  الاعتداءات، {وَقَلِيلٌ مَا هُمْ} أي وهم قليل جداً، وهنا طار الملكان  من  بين يدي داود عرجا إلى السماء فعلم عندئذ أنما فتنه ربه كما رغب إليه  وأنه  لم يصبر حيث قضى بدون أن يسمع من الخصم الثاني فكانت زلة أرته أن ما  ناله  إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب من الكمال كان نتيجة ابتلاء عظيم، وهنا استغفر  داود  ربه {وَخَرّ (1) َ رَاكِعاً وَأَنَابَ} يبكي ويطلب العفو وأناب إلى  ربه في  كل أمره كله، وذكر تعالى أنه قبل توبته وعفا عنه فقال تعالى  {فَغَفَرْنَا  لَهُ ذَلِكَ وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى} أي لقربة  عندنا {وَحُسْنَ  مَآبٍ} أي مرجع وهو الدرجات العلا في دار الأبرار، جعلنا  الله تعالى من  أهلها بفضله ورحمته.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فائدة عرض مثل هذا القصص تقوية قلب الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتثبيت فؤاده وحمله على الصبر.
2- تقرير نبوة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ مثل هذا القصص لا يتأتى له قصه إلا بوحي إلهي.
3- تقرير جواز تشكل الملائكة في صورة (2) بني آدم.
4- حرمة إصدار القاضي أو الحاكم الحكم قبل أن يسمع الدعوى من الخصمين معاً إذ هذا محل الفتنة التي كانت لداود عليه السلام.
5- وجوب التوبة عند الوقوع في الذنب.
6- مشروعية السجود (3) عند قراءة هذه الآية {وخرّ راكعاً وأناب} .
__________**
1  - ذكر المفسرون هنا نقلاً عن كتب بني إسرائيل عجائب وغرائب في قصة داود   هذه من أبشعها أنه نظر من كوة المحراب فرأى امرأة تغتسل فأحبها وطلبها بأن   أرسل زوجها إلى الجهاد ليموت قتيلاً حتى يتزوج داود امرأته بعد موته  أعرضنا  عن هذه الأباطيل منزهين نبي الله عن هذه الأكاذيب الممجوجة التي لا   يرتكبها أقل الناس إيماناً وشأناً كما نسبوا إلى يوسف ما نسبوا، رواية عن   اليهود وهم أكذب خلق الله تعالى بعد أن لعنوا بظلمهم.
2 - لا خلاف بين المفسرين أن الخصمين كانا ملكين. انتهى.
3 - شاهده قول الشاعر:
وخصم غضاب ينفضون لحاهم
كنفض البراذين العراب المخاليا
4 - إذ ظرف للزمان الماضي متعلق بمحذوف تقديره: تحاكم الخصم إذ تسوروا الخ.
5 - سواء الصراط أي وسط الطريق وهذا كناية عن الحكم بالعدل عدم الجور عن الحق أي الميل كمن يميل إلى جانب الطريق.
6 - أطلق الركوع وأريد به السجود وهو شائع كما في قوله الشاعر:
فخر على وجهه راكعا
وتاب إلى الله من كل ذنب
7 - وكثيرا ما كان جبريل يأتي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في صورة دحية بن خليفة الكلبي.
8  - في البخاري قال ابن عباس قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليست من   عزائم القرآن وقد رأيت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يسجد فيها   قال ابن العربي: والذي عندي أنها ليست موضع سجود ولكن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سجد فيها فسجدنا بالاقتداء به وقد صح عن النبي صَلَّى   اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سجود الشكر. ولما بشر بقتل أبي جهل قام فصلى   ركعتين شكراً لله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ص - (2)  
الحلقة (729)
سورة ص
مكية
 وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 445الى صــــ 449)

فَغَفَرْنَا  لَهُ ذَلِكَ وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ (25)  يَادَاوُودُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى فَيُضِلَّكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَضِلُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  شَدِيدٌ بِمَا نَسُوا يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ (26) وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاءَ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا بَاطِلًا ذَلِكَ ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنَ النَّارِ (27) أَمْ نَجْعَلُ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَالْمُفْسِدِين  َ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ  نَجْعَلُ الْمُتَّقِينَ كَالْفُجَّارِ (28) كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ  مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ  (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنا جعلناك خليفة: أي خلفت من سبقك تدبر أمر الناس بإذننا.
ولا تتبع الهوى: أي هوى النفس وهو ما تميل إليه مما تشتهيه.
فيضلك عن سبيل الله: أي عن الطريق الموصل إلى رضوانه.
إن الذين يضلون عن سبيل الله: يخطئون الطريق الموصل إلى رضوانه وهو الإيمان والتقوى.
بما نسوا يوم الحساب: أي بنسيانهم يوم القيامة فلم يتقوا الله تعالى.
باطلاً: أي عبثاً لغير حكمة مقصودة من ذلك الخلق.
ذلك ظن الذين كفروا: أي ظن أن السموات والأرض وما بينهما خلقت عبثاً لا لحكمة مقصودة منها ظن الذين كفروا.
فويل للذين كفروا من النار: أي من واد في النار بعيد غوره كريه ريحه لا يطاق.
مبارك: أي لا تفارقه البركة يجدها قارئه والعامل به والحاكم بما فيه.
وليتذكر أولوا الألباب: أي ليتعظ به أصحاب العقول الراجحة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في ذكر قصة داود للعظة والاعتبار وتثبيت فؤاد النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال تعالى {يَا دَاوُدُ (1) } أي وقلنا له أي  بعد توبته وقبولها يا داود {إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً (2) فِي  الْأَرْضِ} خلفت من قبلك من الأنبياء تدبر أمر الناس {فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ} أي بالعدل الموافق لشرع الله ورضاه، {وَلا تَتَّبِعِ  الْهَوَى} وهو ما تهواه نفسك دون ما شرع الله، {فَيُضِلَّكَ (3) } أي اتباع  الهوى يضلك عن سبيل الله المفضي بالعباد إلى الإسعاد والكمال وذلك أن  الأحكام إذا كانت مطابقة للشريعة الإلهية انتظمت بها مصالح العباد ونفعت  العامة والخاصة أما إذا كانت على وفق الهوى وتحصيل مقاصد النفس للحاكم لا  غير أفضت إلى تخريب العالم بوقوع الهرج والمرج بين الناس وفي ذلك هلاك  الحاكم والمحكومين، وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَضِلُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللهِ} القائم على الإيمان والتقوى وإقامة الشرع والعدل هؤلاء {لَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ} في الدنيا والآخرة {بِمَا نَسُوا يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ (4) }  أي بسبب نسيانهم ليوم القيامة فتركوا العمل له وهو الإيمان والتقوى،  التقوى التي هي فعل الأوامر الإلهية واجتناب النواهي في العقيدة والقول  والعمل. وقوله تعالى في الآية (27) {وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاءَ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا بَاطِلاً} ينفي تعالى ما يظنه المشركون وهو  أن خلق الكون لم يكن لحكمة اقتضت خلقه وإيجاده وهي أن يعبد الله تعالى  بذكره وشكره المتمثل في الإيمان والتقوى. وقوله {ذَلِكَ ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا} أي ظن أن الله خلق السماء والأرض وما بينهما لا لحكمة مقصودة وهي  عبادة الله تعالى بما يشرع لعباده من العبادات القلبية والقولية والفعلية  ظن الذين كفروا من كفار مكة وغيرهم. ثم توعدهم تعالى على كفرهم وظنهم  الخاطئ الذي نتج عنه كفرهم وعصيانهم فقال {فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنَ النَّارِ} أي ويل للذين كفروا من واد في جهنم بعيد الغور كريه الريح.  وقوله تعالى في الآية (28) {أَمْ نَجْعَلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ كَالْمُفْسِدِين  َ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ نَجْعَلُ الْمُتَّقِينَ  كَالْفُجَّارِ} هذا أولاً ردٌ لما زعمه المشركون من أنهم يعطون في الآخرة  من النعيم مثل ما يعطى المؤمنون, وثانيا ينفي تعالى أن يسوى بين من آمن به  واتبع هداه فأطاعه في الأمر والنهي, وبين من أفسد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي  كما نفى أن يجعل المتقين الذين آمنوا واتقوا فتركوا الشرك والمعاصي  كالفجار الذين فجروا أي خرجوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله فلم يؤمنوا ولم يوحدوا  فعاشوا كفاراً فجاراً وماتوا على ذلك. أي فحاشا لله رب العالمين وأعدل  العادلين وأحكم الحاكمين أن يسوي بين أهل الإيمان والتقوى وبين أهل الشرك  والمعاصي بل ينعم الأولين في دار النعيم، ويعذب الآخرين في سواء الجحيم  وقوله تعالى في الآية (29) {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ} أي هذا كتاب مبارك  أنزلناه على رسولنا (5) ليدبروا آياته بمعنى يتأملوها ويترووها بعقولهم  فيحصلوا على هداية القلوب والعقول فيؤمنوا بالله ويعملوا بطاعته فينجوا  ويسعدوا. وليذكر أولوا (6) الألباب أي وليتعظ بمواعظه وينزجر بزواجره أولو  الألباب أي العقول السليمة ووصف الكتاب وهو القرآن بالبركة هو كما أخبر  الله لا تفارق القرآن البركة وهي الخير الدائم فكل من قرأه متدبراً عرف  الهدى ومن قرأه تقرباً حصل على القرب وفاز به ومن قرأه حاكماً عدل في حكمه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الحكم بالعدل على كل من حكم ولا عدل في غير الشرع الإلهي.
2- حرمة اتباع الهوى لما يفضي إليه بالعبد إلى الهلاك والخسار.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
4- إبطال ظن من يظن أن الحياة الدنيا خلقت عبثاً وباطلا.
5- تنزيه الرب تعالى عن العبث والظلم.
6- فضيلة العقول لمن استعملها في التدبر والتذكر.
7- بركة (7) القرآن لا تفارقه أبداً وما طلبها أحد إلا وجدها.
__________
1 - افتتاح الخطاب بالنداء لاسترعاء وعي المخاطب ليهتم بما سيقال له.
2 - لا يقال يا خليفة الله إلا لرسوله أما من عدا الرسل فإن الخليفة منهم  هو خليفة لمن قبله وليس خليفة لله تعالى والصحابة قالوا لأبي بكر خليفة  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3 - الفاء هي السببية والمضارع بعدها منصوب وفي الآية تحريم اتباع هوى  النفس المسبب الخروج عن دائرة العدل والحق. وفي الآية دليل على أنه لا يجوز  الحكم بعلم الحاكم بل بالبينة والشهود وقد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ اشترى فرساً فجحده البائع فلم لم يحكم عليه بعلمه وقال ومن يشهد  لي؟ فقام خزيمة فشهد فحكم عليه.
4 - سمي يوم القيامة يوم الحساب لما يجري فيه من حساب الناس بما كسبوا من  خير وشر وسمي يوم الدين للمجازاة التي تتم بعد الحساب، وسمي يوم الفصل  للفصل بين الناس والحكم لهم فيما بينهم.
5 - ليدبروا أصلها ليتدبروا فأدغمت التاء في الدال لقرب مخرجيهما.
6 - الألباب العقول والواحد لب ويجمع على ألبّ كما يجمع بؤس على أبؤس قال  أبو طالب قلبي إليه مشرف الألب، والتذكر هو استحضار الذهن ما كان يعلمه  كاستحضار ما هو منسي أيضا.
7 - بركة القرآن تتجلى في صرفها النفس عن السوء ودفعها إلى الخير وذلك لمن  يقرأ القرآن موقناً به متدبراً له فإن له في كل حرف عشر حسنات مع ما يفيضه  على روحه من نور المعرفة وحب الآخرة.
*****************************
وَوَهَبْنَا  لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ (30) إِذْ  عُرِضَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَشِيِّ الصَّافِنَاتُ الْجِيَادُ (31) فَقَالَ  إِنِّي أَحْبَبْتُ حُبَّ الْخَيْرِ عَنْ ذِكْرِ رَبِّي حَتَّى تَوَارَتْ  بِالْحِجَابِ (32) رُدُّوهَا عَلَيَّ فَطَفِقَ مَسْحًا بِالسُّوقِ  وَالْأَعْنَاقِ (33) 
شرح الكلمات:
ووهبنا لداود سليمان: أي ومن جملة هباتنا لداود الأواب أن وهبنا له سليمان ابنه.
نعم العبد إنه أواب: أي سليمان رجاع إلى ربه بالتوبة والإنابة.
الصافنات الجياد: أي الخيل الصافنات أي القائمة على ثلاث الجياد أي السوابق.
حب الخير: أي حب الخيل عن ذكر ربي وهي صلاة العصر لانشغاله باستعراض الخيل للجهاد.
حتى توارت بالحجاب: أي استترت الشمس في الأفق وتغطت عن أعين الناظرين.
ردوها علي: أي ردوا الخيل التي استعرضتها آنفا فشغلتني عن ذكر ربي.
فطفق مسحا بالسوق: أي فأخذ يمسح بسوق تلك الخيل وأعناقها.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في ذكر إفضال الله على داود (1) حيث قال {وَوَهَبْنَا  لِدَاوُدَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ} فذكر تعالى أنه وهبه سليمان وأثنى  على سليمان بأنه نعم العبد لله، وعلل لتلك الأفضلية بقوله {إِنَّهُ  أَوَّابٌ (2) } أي كثير الأوبة إلى الله تعالى، وهي الرجوع إلى الله بذكره  واستغفاره عند الغفلة والنسيان العارض للعبد، وأشار تعالى إلى ذلك بقوله  {إِذْ عُرِضَ (3) عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَشِيِّ الصَّافِنَاتُ (4) الْجِيَادُ} أي  الخيل القوية على السير التي إذا وقفت تأبى أن تقف على أربع كالحمير بل تقف  على ثلاث وترفع الرابعة، والجياد هي السريعة العدو، وهذا العرض كان  استعراضاً منه لها إعداداً لغزو أراده فاستعرض خيله فانشغل بذلك عن صلاة  العصر فلم يشعر إلا وقد غربت الشمس وهو معنى قوله تعالى {حَتَّى تَوَارَتْ}  أي استترت الشمس {بِالْحِجَابِ} أي بالأفق الذي حجبها عن أعين الناظرين.  فندم لذلك وقال {إِنِّي أَحْبَبْتُ حُبَّ الْخَيْرِ} أي الخيل {عَنْ ذِكْرِ  رَبِّي} وصلى العصر، ثم عاد إلى إكمال الاستعراض فردها رجاله عليه فجعل  يمسح بيده (5) سوقها وأعناقها حتى أكمل استعراضها هذا وجه الأوبة التي وصف  بها سليمان عليه السلام في قوله تعالى {إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- الولد الصالح هبة إلهية لوالده فليشكر الله تعالى من وهب ذلك.
2- الثناء على العبد بالتوبة الفورية التي تعقب الذنب مباشرة.
3- جواز استعراض الحاكم القائد قواته تفقداً لها لما قد يحدثه فيها.
4- إطلاق لفظ الخير على الخيل فيه تقرير أن الخيل إذا ربطت في سبيل الله  كان طعامها وشرابها حسنات لمن ربطها في سبيل الله كما في الحديث الصحيح  "الخيل لثلاث ... ".
5- ربط الطائرات النفاثة في الحظائر اليوم والمدرعات وإعدادها للقتال في سبيل الله حل محل ربط الجياد من الخيل في سبيل الله.
__________
1 - جملة نعم العبد في محل نصب على الحال والمخصوص بالمدح محذوف أي سليمان.
2 - الجملة تعليلية لما سبقها.
3 - العارض هم سوّاس خيله. والعرض هو الإمرار والإحضار أمام الرائي والجياد  جمع جواد وهو الفرس الشديد الحُضر، كما يقال للإنسان جواد إذا كان كثير  العطية غزيرها. والجواد يجمع على أجواد وأجاود.
4 - الصافنات صفة لموصوف محذوف وهو الخيل أو الأفراس وهو الذي يقف على ثلاث قوائم والواحدة صافنة.
5 - ذكر كثير من المفسرين أن قوله فطفق مسحاً بالسوق والأعناق أنه ذبحها  وأطمعها الفقراء لأنها ألهته عن الصلاة وما في التفسير هو اختيار ابن جرير  وهو الحق والصواب.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ص - (3)  
الحلقة (730)
سورة ص
مكية
 وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 450الى صــــ 453)

**وَلَقَدْ  فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَداً ثُمَّ  أَنَابَ (34) قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لا يَنْبَغِي  لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ (35) فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ  الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ (36) وَالشَّيَاطِينَ  كُلَّ بَنَّاءٍ وَغَوَّاصٍ (37) وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ  (38) هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (39)  وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ (40)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولقد فتنا سليمان: أي ابتليناه.
وألقينا على كرسيه جسداً: أي شق ولد ميت لا روح فيه.
ثم أناب: أي رجع إلى ربه وتاب إليه من عدم استثنائه في يمينه.
وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي: أي أعطني ملكاً لا يكون لسواي من الناس.
فسخرنا له الريح: أي استجبنا له فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره.
رخاء حيث أصاب: أي لينة حيث أراد.
والشياطين كل بناء وغواص: أي وسخرنا له الشياطين من الجن منهم البناء ومنهم الغواص في البحر.
مقرنين في الأصفاد: أي مشدودين في الأصفاد أيديهم إلى أعناقهم في السجون المظلمة وذلك إذا تمردوا وعصوا أمراً من أوامره.
هذا عطاؤنا: أي وقلنا له هذا عطاؤنا.
فامنن أو أمسك: أي أعط من شئت وما شئت وامنع كذلك.
بغير حساب: أي منّا لك.
وإن له عندنا لزلفى: أي وإن لسليمان عندنا لقربة يوم القيامة.
وحسن مآب: أي مرجع في الجنة في الدرجات العلا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر إنعام الله على آل داود فقد أخبر تعالى هنا عما منّ  به على سليمان فأخبر تعالى أنه ابتلاه كما ابتلى أباه داود وتاب سليمان كما  تاب داود ولم يسقط ذلك من علو منزلتهما وشرف مقامهما قال تعالى في الآية  (34) {وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ (1) } أي ابتليناه، وذلك أنه كما أخبر  رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحيح أنه قال لأطأن  الليلة مائة جارية (2) تلد كل جارية ولداً يصبح فارساً يقاتل ي سبيل الله،  ولم يقل إن شاء الله أي لم يستثن ووطئ نساءه في تلك الليلة فعوقب لعدم  استثنائه فلم يلدن إلا واحدة جاءت بولد مشلول بالشلل النصفي فلما وضعته أمه  أتوا به إلى سليمان ووضعوه على كرسيه. وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وَأَلْقَيْنَا  عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَداً ثُمَّ أَنَابَ} سليمان إلى ربه فاستغفر وتاب  فتاب الله عليه وقال {رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لا يَنْبَغِي  (3) لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي} أي لا يكون مثله لسواي من الناس وتوسل إلى الله  في قبول دعائه بقوله {إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ} فاستجاب الله تعالى له  فسخر له الريح تجري بأمره حيث يريدها لأنها تحمل بساطه أو سفينته الهوائية  التي غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر رخاء أي ليّنة حيث أصاب أي أراد، كما سخر له  شياطين الجن منهم البناء الذي يقوم بالبناء للدور والمصانع ومنهم الغواص في  أعماق البحر لاستخراج اللآلي، ومنهم من إذا عصاه وتمرد عليه جمع يديه إلى  عنقه بصفد ووضعه تحت الأرض. هذا ما جاء في قول الله تعالى {فَسَخَّرْنَا  لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ وَالشَّيَاطِينَ  كُلَّ بَنَّاءٍ وَغَوَّاصٍ وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ (4) }  وقوله تعالى {هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ}  أي أعطيناه ما طلب منا وقلنا له هذا عطاؤنا لك فامنن أي أعط ما شئت لمن  شئت وامنع ما شئت عمن شئت بغير حساب منا عليك. وفوق هذا وإن لك عندنا يوم  القيامة للقربة وحسن المرجع وهو قوله تعالى {وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا  لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ} .
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير قول بعضهم حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين إذ عدم الاستثناء في قوله لأطأن الليلة مائة جارية الحديث
عوقب به فلم تلد امرأة من المائة إلا واحدة وولدت طفلاً مشلولاً، وعوقب به  نبينا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فانقطع عنه الوحي نصف شهر وأكربه  ذلك لأنه لم يستثن عندما سئل عن ثلاث مسائل وقال غدا أجيبكم.
2- مشروعية التوبة من كل ذنب صغيراً كان أو كبيرا.
3- مشروعية التوسل إلى الله تعالى بأسمائه الحسنى.
4- بيان إنعام الله تعالى على عبده سليمان.
5- بيان تسخير الله تعالى لسليمان الريح والجن وهذا لم يكن لأحد غيره من الناس.
__________**
1 - ذكر المفسرون لهذه الفتنة عدة أمور وهي قصص أشبه بالخرافات الإسرائيلية  أمثلها ما رواه سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال: اختصم إلى سليمان فريقان  أحدهما من أهل جرادة امرأة سليمان وكان يحبها فهوى أن يقع القضاء لهم ثم  قضى بينهما بالحق فأصابه الذي أصابه عقوبة لذلك الهوى وما في التفسير أصح  وأقرب إلى تفسير الآيات.
2 - نص الحديث عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قال سليمان لأطوفن الليلة على تسعين امرأة كلهن تأتي بفارس يجاهد  في سبيل الله فقال له صاحبه قل إن شاء الله فلم يقل إن شاء الله فطاف  عليهن جميعاً فلم تحمل منهن إلا امرأة واحدة جاءت بشق رجل وأيم الذي نفس  محمد بيده لو قال إن شاء الله لجاهدوا في سبيل الله فرساناً أجمعون.
3 - روى البخاري أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال "إن عفريت  من الجن تفلت عليّ البارحة ليقطع على صلاتي فحماني الله تبارك وتعالى منه  فأردت أن أربطه إلى سارية من سواري المسجد حتى تصبحوا وتنظروا إليه كلكم  فذكرت قول أخي سليمان عليه السلام {رب هب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي  إنك أنت الوهاب} فرددته خاسئا.
4 - الأصفاد جمع صفد بفتح الصاد والفاء القيد من حديد.**
****************************
**وَاذْكُرْ  عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ  بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ (41) ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ  وَشَرَابٌ (42) وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً  مِنَّا وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ (43) وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا  فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلَا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ  الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ (44)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
واذكر عبدنا أيوب: أي اذكر يا نبينا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عبدنا أيوب بن عيصو بن إسحق بن إبراهيم.
بنصب وعذاب: أي بضر وألم شديد نسب هذا للشيطان لكونه سببا وتأدبا مع الله تعالى.
اركض برجلك: أي اضرب برجلك الأرض تنبع عين ماء.
هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب: أي وقلنا له هذا ماء بارد تغتسل منه، وتشرب فتشفى.
ضغثا: أي حزمة من حشيش يابس.
ولا تحنث: بترك ضربها.
نعم العبد: أي أيوب عليه السلام.
إنه أواب: أي رجاع إلى الله تعالى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في ذكر قصص الأنبياء ليثبت به فؤاد نبيّه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال تعالى له {وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا (1) أَيُّوبَ} وهو  أيوب بن عيصو بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهم السلام {إِذْ نَادَى  رَبَّهُ} أي دعاه قائلاً {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ (2)  وَعَذَابٍ} (3) أي ألم شديد، وذلك بعد مرض شديد دام مدة تزيد على كذا سنة  وقال في ضراعة أخرى ذكرت في سورة الأنبياء {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ  وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ} قال تعالى {فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ  فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ  مَعَهُمْ} وقوله {ارْكُضْ (4) بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ  وَشَرَابٌ} أي لما أراد الله كشف الضر عنه قال له اركض برجلك أي اضرب برجلك  الأرض ينبع منها ماءٌ فاشرب (5) منه واغتسل تشف ففعل فشفي كأن لم يكن به  ضر البتة. وقوله تعالى {وَوَهَبْنَا (6) لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ  مَعَهُمْ} أي عوضه الله تعالى عما فقد من أهل وولد، وقوله {رَحْمَةً  مِنَّا} أي كان ذلك التعويض لأيوب {رَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي  الْأَلْبَابِ} أي عبرة لأولي القلوب الحية الواعية يعلمون بها أن الله قد  يبتلي أحب عباده إليه ليرفعه بذلك درجات عالية ما كان ليصل إليها دون  ابتلاء في ذات الله والصبر عليه. وقوله {وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ (7) ضِغْثاً} أي  قلنا له خذ بيدك ضغثا أي حزمة من حشيش يابس واضرب به امرأتك ضربة واحدة إذ  في الحزمة مائة عود وكان قد حلف أن يضرب امرأته مائة جلدة لما حصل منها من  تقصير في يوم من أيام حياتهما، فأفتاه ربه تعال بما ذكر في هذه الآية.  وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ (8) صَابِراً} أي قد اختبرناه بالمرض وفقد  الأهل والمال والولد فوجدناه صابراً، وبذلك أثنى عليه بقوله {نِعْمَ  الْعَبْدُ} أي أيوب {إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ} رجاع إلى ربه في كل أمره لا يعرف  إلا الله.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من طريق هذا القصص الذي لا يتأتى إلا بالوحي الإلهي.
2- قد يبتلي الله تعالى من يحبه من عباده ليزيد في علو مقامه ورفعة شأنه.
3- فضل الصبر وعاقبته الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة.
4- مشروعية الفتيا وهي خاصة بأهل الفقه والعلم.
5- وجوب الكفارة على من حنث في يمينه.
__________**
1 - قال القرطبي أمر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالاقتداء بهم في الصبر على المكاره.
2 - قرأ الجمهور بنصب بضم النون وتسكين الصاد وقرئ بنصب بفتحها كحزن وحزن والنصب الشر والبلاء الشديد والنصب بالتحريك التعب والإعياء
3 - الباء في بنصب سببية أي مسني نصب وعذاب بسبب وسوسة الشيطان لي فنسب النصب والعذاب إلى الشيطان لأنهما كانا بسبب وسواسه.
4 - الركض التحريك يقال ركب الدابة إذا حركها برجليه فركضت أي تحركت بسرعة وجملة اركض مقولة لقول محذوف أي قلنا له اركض برجلك.
5- أي ماء فيه شفاء ومغتسل اسم مفعول أي مغتسل به هو من باب الحذف والإيصال  مثل تمرون الديار ولا تعرجوا: فكلامكم إذا عليّ حرام. أي تمرون بالديار  فحذف الباء.
6 - لم تشر الآيات إلى أن أيوب رزئ بموت أهله ولا بفقد ماله وسياق الآيات  يدل على أن أيوب مات أهله من بنين وأحفاد وما يذكر هنا من كونه فقد أهله  بموتهم ثم أحياهم الله تعالى له من أحاديث بني إسرائيل، والظاهر أن الله  تعالى حفظ لأيوب أهله ووهبه مثلهم أي أعطاه أهله وزاده ضعفهم ولو أراد ما  تقوله الناس لقال وأحيينا له أهله ووهبنا له مثلهم والله أعلم.
7 - هذه الفتيا مما خص الله تعالى بها عبده أيوب فلا تتعداه إلى غيره  والنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال إني والله لا أحلف على يمين  فأرى غيرها خيراً منها إلا كفرت عن يميني وفعلت الذي هو خير وما روى أبو  داود من أن رجلا مريضا وجب عليه حد فأفتاهم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ بضربه بعثكول نخل به مائة عود فضربوه به ضربة واحدة فإن الخبر إن  صح فالعلة هي مرضه الشديد وعلته القائمة به.
8 - الجملة تعليلية لما تقدم من إنعام الله تعالى على أيوب أي وهبه الله ذلك الإنعام لصبره على ما ابتلاه به وكذا جملة إنه أواب.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ص - (4)  
الحلقة (731)
سورة ص
مكية
 وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 454الى صــــ 458)

وَاذْكُرْ  عِبَادَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُولِي الْأَيْدِي  وَالْأَبْصَارِ (45) إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ  (46) وَإِنَّهُمْ عِنْدَنَا لَمِنَ الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ الْأَخْيَارِ (47)  وَاذْكُرْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ وَكُلٌّ مِنَ  الْأَخْيَارِ (48) هَذَا ذِكْرٌ وَإِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ لَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ  (49) جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ مُفَتَّحَةً لَهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ (50) مُتَّكِئِينَ  فِيهَا يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَشَرَابٍ (51)  وَعِنْدَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ أَتْرَابٌ (52) هَذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ  لِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ (53) إِنَّ هَذَا لَرِزْقُنَا مَا لَهُ مِنْ نَفَادٍ  (54) 
شرح الكلمات:
واذكر عبادنا: أي اذكر صبرهم على ما أصابهم فإن لك فيه أسوة.
أولي الأيدي: أي أصحاب القوى في العبادة.
والأبصار: أي البصائر في الدين بمعرفة الأسرار والحكم.
بخالصة: أي هي ذكر الدار الآخرة والعمل لها.
لمن المصطفين الأخيار: أي من المختارين الأخيار جمع خيّر.
هذا ذكر: أي لهم بالثناء الحسن الجميل هنا في الدنيا.
وإن للمتقين: أي هم وغيرهم من سائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات.
لحسن مآب: أي مرجع أي عندما يرجعون إلى ربهم بالوفاة.
متكئين فيها: أي على الأرائك.
يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة: أي يطالبون فيها بفاكهة وذكر الفاكهة دون الطعام  والشراب إيذاناً بأن طعامهم وشرابهم لمجرد التلذذ لا للتغذية كما في  الدنيا.
قاصرات الطرف: أي حابسات العيون على الأزواج فلا ينظرون إلى غيرهم.
أتراب: أي أسنانهن متساوية وهي ثلاث وثلاثون سنة.
ماله من نفاد: أي ليس له انقطاع أبداً.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في ذكر الأنبياء وما أكرموا به على صبرهم ليكون ذلك مثبتا  للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على دعوته والصبر عليها والتحمل في  سبيل الوصول بها إلى غاياتها فقال تعالى له {وَاذْكُرْ} أي يا نبينا  {عِبَادَنَا} لتتأسى بهم وهم {إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ (1) } ولد و  {وَيَعْقُوبَ} حفيده {أُولِي} أي أصحاب {الْأَيْدِي (2) } أي القوى في  العبادة والطاعة {وَالْأَبْصَارِ} أي أبصار القلوب وذلك بالفقه في الدين  ومعرفة أسرار التشريع، وقوله تعالى {إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ  } أي خصصناهم  {بِخَالِصَةٍ (3) } أي بخاصة امتازوا بها هي ذكر الدار أي الدار الآخرة  بالعمل لها والدعوة إليها بالإيمان والتقوى، وقوله {وَإِنَّهُمْ عِنْدَنَا  لَمِنَ الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ  } أي المختارين {الْأَخْيَارِ} جمع خيّر (4) وهو  المطبوع على الخير وقوله {وَاذْكُرْ} أي نبينا للائتساء {وَاذْكُرْ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ} وقوله {وَكُلٌّ} أي من داود ومن ذكر بعده من  الأنبياء كانوا من الأخيار، وقوله {هَذَا ذِكْرٌ} أي لهم بالثناء الحسن لهم  في الدنيا، {وَإِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} (5) هم وغيرهم من المؤمنين والمؤمنات  {لَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ} أي مرجع وهو الجنة حيث يرجعون إلى الله تعالى بعد الموت،  وفسر ذلك المرجع بقوله تعالى {جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ} أي إقامة {مُفَتَّحَةً (6)  لَهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ} {مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا} أي على الأرائك الأسرة  بالحجلة، {يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا} أي يطالبون فيها {بِفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ  وَشَرَابٍ} ولم يذكر الطعام إشارة إلى أن مآكلهم ومشاربهم لمجرد التلذذ لا  للتغذي بها كما في الدنيا، وقوله {وَعِنْدَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ} يخبر  تعالى أن لأولئك المتقين في الجنة قاصرات الطرف أي نساء قاصرات الطرف  حابسات له على أزواجهن لا ينظرن إلى غيرهم من الأزواج وقوله {أَتْرَابٌ} أي  في سن واحدة وهي ثلاث وثلاثون سنة. وقوله {هَذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ} أي يقال  لهم هذا ما توعدون {لِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ} أي هذا المذكور من النعيم هو ما  يعدكم به ربكم يوم القيامة. وقوله {إِنَّ هَذَا لَرِزْقُنَا مَا لَهُ مِنْ  نَفَادٍ} أي ليس له انقطاع ولا فناء.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضيلة القوة في العبادة والبصيرة في الدين وفي الحديث (7) "المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف وفي كل خير".
2- فضل ذكر الدار الآخرة وتذكرها دائماً لأنها تساعد (8) على الطاعة.
3- فضل التقوى وأهلها وبيان ما اعد لهم يوم الحساب.
4- نعيم الآخرة لا ينفد كأهلها لا يموتون ولا يهرمون.
5- فضيلة الائتساء بالصالحين والاقتداء في الخير بهم وهم أولوا القوة في العبادة والبصيرة في الدين.
__________
1 - أما إبراهيم فقد ذكر الله تعالى ما ابتلاه به من إلقائه في النار وكذا  يعقوب من فقده ليوسف عليهم السلام وأما إسحاق فلم يذكر له في القرآن ابتلاء  ولعله ذكر بين مبتلين وهما أصله وفرعه فكان ذلك ابتلاء له أيضا.
2 - جمع يد والمراد بها القوة لا الجارحة نحو والسماء بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون.
3 - قرأ نافع بخالصة ذكر الدار بإضافة خالصة إلى الدار وقرأ حفص بتنوين خالصة فتكون ذكر الدار عطف بيان على خالصة.
4 - جائز أن يكون الأخيار جمع خير بإسكان الياء وجمع خير بتشديدها مكسورة نحو أموات جمع ميت وميت.
5 - اللام للاختصاص ليس للملك ولا للتعليل بل للاختصاص إذ هي مختصة بالمتقين دون غيرهم.
6 - مفتحة منصوبة على الحال والأبواب مرفوع بمفتحة لأنه نائب فاعل.
7 - أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.
8 - شاهده حديث " كنت قد نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور ألا فزوروها فإنها تذكركم الآخرة " حديث صحيح".
******************************  ***
هَذَا  وَإِنَّ لِلطَّاغِينَ لَشَرَّ مَآبٍ (55) جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا  فَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (56) هَذَا فَلْيَذُوقُوهُ حَمِيمٌ وَغَسَّاقٌ (57)  وَآخَرُ مِنْ شَكْلِهِ أَزْوَاجٌ (58) هَذَا فَوْجٌ مُقْتَحِمٌ مَعَكُمْ لا  مَرْحَباً بِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ صَالُو النَّارِ (59)
قَالُوا بَلْ أَنْتُمْ لا مَرْحَباً بِكُمْ أَنْتُمْ قَدَّمْتُمُوهُ لَنَا  فَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ (60) قَالُوا رَبَّنَا مَنْ قَدَّمَ لَنَا هَذَا  فَزِدْهُ عَذَاباً ضِعْفاً فِي النَّارِ (61) وَقَالُوا مَا لَنَا لا نَرَى  رِجَالاً كُنَّا نَعُدُّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَشْرَارِ (62) أَتَّخَذْنَاهُم  ْ  سِخْرِيّاً أَمْ زَاغَتْ عَنْهُمُ الْأَبْصَارُ (63) إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَحَقٌّ  تَخَاصُمُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ (64)
شرح الكلمات:
هذا: المذكور للمتقين.
وإن للطاغين: أي الذين طغوا في الكفر والشر والفساد.
لشر مآب: أي جهنم يصلونها.
فبئس المهاد: أي الفراش الذي مهدوه لأنفسهم في الدنيا بالشرك والمعاصي.
هذا فليذوه: أي العذاب المفهوم مما بعده فليذوقوه.
حميم: أي ماء حار محرق.
وغساق: أي قيح وصديد يسيل من لحوم وفروج الزناة في النار.
وآخر من شكله أزواج: أي وعذاب آخر كالحميم والغساق أصناف.
هذا فوج مقتحم معكم: أي يقال لهم عند دخولهم النار هذا فوج مقتحم معكم.
لا مرحبا بهم: أي لا سعة عليهم ولا راحة لهم إنهم صالوا النار.
قالوا: أي الأتباع للطاغين: بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم أنتم قدمتموه لنا.
قالوا ربنا من قدم لنا هذا: أي الأتباع أي من كان سببا في عذابنا هذا في جهنم فزده عذابا.
وقالوا ما لنا لا نرى رجالاً: أي قال الطاغون وهم في النار ما لنا لا نرى  رجالاً كنا نعدهم من الأشرار في الدنيا يعنون فقراء المسلمين كبلال وعمار  وصهيب.
أتخذناهم سخرياً: أي كنا نسخر منهم في الدنيا.
أم زاغت عنهم الأبصار: أي أمفقودون هم أم زاغت عنهم الأبصار؟ فلم نرهم.
إن ذلك لحق تخاصم أهل النار: أي إن ذلك المذكور لأهل النار لحق ثابت وهو تخاصم أهل النار.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ذكر نعيم أهل الإيمان والتقوى ناسب ذكر شقاء أهل الكفر والفجور وهو  أسلوب الترهيب والترغيب الذي امتاز به القرآن الكريم في هداية العباد. فقال  تعالى {هَذَا (1) } أي ما تقدم ذكره من نعيم أهل السعادة {وَإِنَّ  لِلطَّاغِينَ} وهم المشركون الظلمة كأبي جهل وعتبة بن معيط والعاص بن وائل  {لَشَرَّ مَآبٍ} أي لأسوأ مرجع وأقبحه وهو {جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا  فَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (2) } هي يمهدها الظالمون لأنفسهم. وقوله تعالى {هَذَا  فَلْيَذُوقُوهُ حَمِيمٌ وَغَسَّاقٌ} أي هذا حميم وغساق (3) فليذوقوه  والحميم الماء الحار المحرق والغساق ما سال من جلود ولحوم وفروج الزناة من  أهل النار كالقيح والصديد وقوله {وَآخَرُ مِنْ شَكْلِهِ (4) } أي وعذاب آخر  من شكل الأول {أَزْوَاجٌ} أي أصناف عديدة وقوله تعالى {هَذَا فَوْجٌ  مُقْتَحِمٌ مَعَكُمْ} أي يقال (5) عند دخولهم النار هذا فوج أي فريق مقتحم  معكم في النار، فيقول الطاغون {لا مَرْحَباً (6) بِهِمْ} أي لا سعة ولا  راحة لهم {إِنَّهُمْ صَالُو 
النَّارِ} أي داخلوها محترقون بحرها ولهبها، فيرد الأتباع عليهم قائلين:  {بَلْ أَنْتُمْ لا مَرْحَباً (7) بِكُمْ} أي لا سعة ولا راحة {أَنْتُمْ  قَدَّمْتُمُوهُ لَنَا} إذ كنتم تأمروننا بالشرك والكفر والفجور قال تعالى  {فَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ} أي الذي انتهى إليه الطاغون وأتباعهم في النار،  وقالوا أيضا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {قَالُوا رَبَّنَا مَنْ قَدَّمَ  لَنَا هَذَا} أي العذاب {فَزِدْهُ عَذَاباً ضِعْفاً فِي النَّارِ} أي يا  ربنا ضاعف لهم العذاب مرتين لأنهم هم الذين قدموه لنا يوم كانوا يدعوننا  إلى الشرك والباطل ويحضوننا عليه. وقوله تعالى {وَقَالُوا} أي الطغاة {مَا  لَنَا لا نَرَى رِجَالاً كُنَّا نَعُدُّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَشْرَارِ} (8) بيننا  {أَتَّخذناهم} (9) في الدنيا {سِخْرِيّاً} (10) نسخر منهم يعنون فقراء  المسلمين كبلال وعمّار وصهيب وخبيب، أمفقودون هم {أَمْ زَاغَتْ عَنْهُمُ}  أبصارنا فلم نرهم، قال تعالى {إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَحَقٌّ تَخَاصُمُ أَهْلِ  النَّارِ} أي إن ذلك الكلام الذي دار بين أهل النار حق وصدق هو تخاصم أهل  النار فاسمعوه أيها المشركون اليوم آيات تتلى وغدا يوم الحساب حقائق  تشاهدوه وغصص تتجرع وحسرات تمزق الأكباد والقلوب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- ذم الطغيان وهو مجاوزة الحد في الظلم والكفر وبيان جزاء أهله ويوم القيامة.
2- بيان ما يجري من خصام بين أهل النار للعظة والاعتبار.
3- شكوى الأتباع ممن اتبعوهم في الضلال ومطالبتهم بمضاعفة العذاب لهم.
4- تذكر أهل النار فقراء المسلمين الذين كانوا يعدونهم متخلفين ورجعيين لأنهم كانوا لا يأتون الفجور والشرور مثلهم.
__________
1 - هذا مستعمل في الانتقال من غرض إلى غرض تثنية للغرض قبله شبيهة بكلمة وبعد.
2 - الفاء في فبئس المهاد للترتيب والسبب.
3 - الغساق سائل في جهنم يقال غسق الجرح إذا سال منه ماء أصفر. قرأ الجمهور  "غساق" بالتخفيف وقرأه حفص وبعض بالتشديد فهما لغتان فيه والتشديد  للمبالغة في غاسق وهو أقرب.
4 - وآخر صفة لموصوف محذوف أي وعذاب آخر من شكله أي من مثله أزواج أي أصناف متعددة.
5 - يبدوا أن القائل هم الزبانية يخاطبون الطغاة وهم يعذبونهم هذا فوج.
6 - لا مرحبا نفي للكلمة التي يقولها المزور لمن زاره وهي إنشاء دعاء  للوافد. وهي مصدر بوزن مفعل، والعامل فيه محذوف تقديره أتيت رحبا أي مكاناً  ذا رحب، فإذا أراداو نفيه قالوا لا مرحباً بكم. قال الشاعر:
لا مرحبا بغدٍ ولا أهلا به
إذا كان تفريق الأحبة في غدٍ
7 - بل للإضراب الإبطالي لرد الشتم عليهم، وأنهم هم أولى به منه، والباء في  بهم للبيان فهي بمعنى اللام أي لا مرحباً لهم يستحقونه عندنا.
8 - جمع شر بمعنى أشر كالأخيار جمع خير بمعنى أخير.
9 - قرأ نافع وحفص والجمهور اتخذناهم بهمزة الاستفهام وحذفت همزة الوصل  والجملة بدل من جملة "ما لنا لا نرى رجالاً ... اتخذناهم سخرياً أم زاغت  عنهم الأبصار، وأم بمعنى بل أي بل زاغت عنهم أبصارنا فلم نرهم وزاغت بمعنى  مالت.
10 - قرأ نافع سخرياً بضم السين وقرأ حفص بكسرها كما في سورة المؤمنون والسخرية الاستهزاء.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ص - (5)  
الحلقة (732)
سورة ص
مكية
 وآياتها ثمان وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 459الى صــــ 464)

قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنْذِرٌ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ  الْقَهَّارُ (65) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ (66) قُلْ هُوَ نَبَأٌ عَظِيمٌ (67) أَنْتُمْ  عَنْهُ مُعْرِضُونَ (68) مَا كَانَ لِيَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ بِالْمَلَإِ  الْأَعْلَى إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ (69) إِنْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِلَّا أَنَّمَا  أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (70) إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي  خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ طِينٍ (71) فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ  مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ (72) فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ  كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ (73) إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ اسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ (74) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل: أي يا رسولنا لمشركي قومك أي مخوفاً من عذاب الله.
وما من إله إلا الله الواحد القهار: أي وليس هناك من إله قط إلا الله الواحد القهار.
العزيز الغفار: أي الغالب الذي لا يمانع في مراده الغفار للتأئبين من عباده.
قل هو نبأ عظيم: أي قل يا رسولنا لكفار مكة القرآن نبأ عظيم وخبر جسيم.
أنتم عنه معرضون: لا ترغبون في سماعه ولا في تدبر معانيه.
بالملأ الأعلى: أي بالملائكة عندما شووِروا في خلق آدم.
إذ قال ربك للملائكة: أي اذكر لهم تدليلا على أنه يوحى إليك القرآن إذ قال ربك للملائكة.
خالق بشرا من طين: أي خالق آدم من مادة الطين وقيل فيه بشر لبدوّ بشرته.
من روحي: الروح جسم لطيف يسري في الجسم سريان النار في الفحم أو الماء في الشجر أو الكهرباء في الأسلاك.
إلا إبليس: أي لم يسجد.
استكبر: عن السجود لآدم كبراً وحسداً له.
معنى الآيات:
بعد كل ذلك العرض للقصص ولما في الجنة والنار وما تقرر به من التوحيد  والنبوة والبعث والجزاء أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لمشركي قريش {قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنْذِرٌ (1) } أي مخوف من عذاب الله الواجب لكل من كفر به  وكذب بآياته ولقائه وترك عبادته وعبد الشيطان عدوه، كما أخبركم مقررا أنه  ليس هناك من إله قط إلا الله الواحد في ذاته وصفاته وربوبيته وعبادته  القهار لكل قاهر والجبار لكل جبار رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما أي مالك  لها متصرف فيها دون شريك له في ذلك. العزيز الانتقام ممن كفر به وعصاه  الغفار لمن أناب إليه واتبع هداه. وقوله تعالى {قُلْ هُوَ نَبَأٌ عَظِيمٌ  أَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ مُعْرِضُونَ} أي يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمشركين من أهل  مكة هو أي (2) القرآن وما حواه من تقرير التوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء  وعرض القصص والأحداث ووصف الجنة والنار نبأ عظيم أي خبر ذو شأن عظيم أنتم  عنه معرضون تأبون سماعه والإيمان به والاهتداء بهديه. بدعوى أني اختلقته  وافتريته وهي حجة داحضة وأدلتكم في ذلك واهية. كيف يكون ما أتلوه عليكم من  القرآن افتراء مني عليكم وعلى الله ربي وربكم، وإنه ما كان لي (3) من علم  بالملأ الأعلى إذ يختصمون (4) عندما قال الله للملائكة {إِنِّي خَالِقٌ  بَشَراً مِنْ طِينٍ} وقال {إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً} فقال  الملائكة {أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ}  كيف عرفت أنا هذا وحدثت به لو لم يكن وحياً من الله أوحاه إليّ. يا قوم إنه  ما يوحى إليّ إلا أنما أنا نذير مبين أي 
بين النذارة. فلم يوح إليّ الأمر بالتسلط عليكم وأخذكم بالشدة لأستعبدكم  وتكونوا خولا لي وخدماً لا، لا. إنما يوحى إليّ لتقرير حقيقة واحدة وهي أني  نذير لكم ولغيركم من عذاب الله المعدّ لمن كفر به وأشرك في عبادته، وفسق  عن طاعته. وقوله تعالى في الآية (71) {إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً مِنْ طِينٍ} هو آدم عليه السلام {فَإِذَا  سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي} فحيى وصار بشراً سوياً  {فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ} أي خروا على الأرض ساجدين له طاعة لأمرنا  وتحيّة لعبدنا، {فَسَجَدَ الْمَلائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ} سواء من  كان منهم في السموات أو في الأرض {إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ} استكبر عن السجود لآدم  لزعمه الكاذب أنه خير منه لكونه من النار وآدم من طين، ولحسده أيضاً حيث  فضله وفُضّل عليه، وكان بذلك الكبر والحسد من الكافرين إذ جحد معلوماً من  طاعة الله بالضرورة وكيف وهو يتلقى الخطاب من الله تعالى بلا واسطة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد بأدلته.
2- تقرير النبوة والوحي بشواهده من نبأ الملأ الأعلى.
3- عداوة إبليس لآدم وأن الحامل عليها الحسد والكبر وهما من شر صفات العبد.
4- تقرير أن من القياس ما هو شر وباطل كقياس إبليس إذ قاس النار على التراب  فرأى أن النار أفضل فهلك بذلك، إذ التراب أفضل، النار تحرق والتراب يحيي،  وشتان ما بين الموت والحياة.
__________
1 - في هذه الآيات الثلاث الترهيب والترغيب ببيان قدرة الله وجبروته وبيان  ربوبيته الموجبة للألوهية المستلزمة لمغفرته ورحمته لمن تاب إليه بتوحيده  وطاعته بعد الإيمان به وبرسوله ولقائه.
2 - كون النّبأ هو القرآن هذا ما ذهب إليه ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى، ومن  فسره بما سبق ذكره من الإنذار وما عرض من أحوال أهل الجنة وأهل النار فإن  ما في التفسير شامل لكل ذلك هاد إليه ودال عليه والحمد لله.
3 - قوله تعالى: ما كان لي من علم الخ استئناف لأجل الاستدلال على صدق  القرآن بأنه وحي من الله تعالى ولولا أنه وحي لما كان للرسول علم به لا  إجمالا ولا تفصيلا ولهذا الاستدلال نظائر نحو ما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون  أقلامهم، وما كنت لديهم إذ يختصمون، وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم  يمكرون، وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا.
4 - قال بعض المفسرين تخاصم الملأ الأعلى هو أشراف قريش فيما بينهم سراً  وقال آخرون هو تخاصم أهل النار وقيل والصواب ما في التفسير وهو أن الملأ  الأعلى الملائكة وما جرى بينهم في شأن السجود لآدم وامتناع إبليس عن ذلك  وفي الآية بعد تفسير هذا الاختصام وأما حديث السنن فلم يرد به ما في هذه  الآيات ونصه "إني قمت من الليل فصليت ما قدر لي فنعست في صلاتي حتى استيقظت  فإذا أنا بربي عز وجل في أحسن صورة فقال يا محمد أتدري فيم يختصم الملأ  الأعلى؟ قلت لا أدري يا رب - أعادها ثلاثاً- فرأيته وضع كفه بين كتفي حتى  وجدت برد أنامله بين صدري فتجلى لي كل شيء وعرفت فقال يا محمد فيم يختصم  الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت في الكفارات. قال وما الكفارات؟ قلت: نقل الأقدام إلى  الجماعات والجلوس في المساجد بعد الصلوات وإسباغ الوضوء عند الكريهات قال  وما الدرجات؟ قلت إطعام الطعام ولين الكلام والصلاة والناس نيام. قال سل  قلت: اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وأن تغفر لي  وترحمني وإذا أردت فتنة بقوم فتوفني غير مفتون وأسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب  عمل يقربني إلى حبك هذا "حديث المنام".
******************************  *
قَالَ يَاإِبْلِيسُ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ  أَسْتَكْبَرْتَ أَمْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْعَالِينَ (75) قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ  مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ (76) قَالَ  فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ (77) وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ لَعْنَتِي  إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (78) قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ  يُبْعَثُونَ (79) قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ (80) إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ (81) قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ  أَجْمَعِينَ (82) إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ (83) قَالَ  فَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ (84) لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكَ  وَمِمَّنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (85) قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ  عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِي  نَ (86) إِنْ هُوَ  إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ (87) وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ نَبَأَهُ بَعْدَ حِينٍ  (88) 
شرح الكلمات:
لما خلقت بيدي: أي للذي خلقته بيدي وهو آدم فدل ذلك على شرفه.
أستكبرت أم كنت من العالين: أستكبرت الآن أم كنت من قبل من العالين المتكبرين والاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقريع لإبليس.
فاخرج منها: أي من الجنة.
فإنك رجيم: أي مرجوم مطرود.
وأن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين: أي طرده من الجنة وألحقه لعنة وهي الطرد من الرحمة إلى يوم الدين أي الجزاء وهو يوم القيامة.
قال رب فأنظرني: أي أخر موتي وأبق عليّ حيّا إلى يوم يبعثون أي الناس.
إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم: أي إلى النفخة الأولى وهي نفخة الموت والفناء.
إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين: أي الذين استخلصهم للإيمان بك وعبادتك ومجاورتك في الجنة.
قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر: لا أسألكم على البلاغ أجراً تعطونه لي.
وما أنا من المتكلفين: أي المتقولين القرآن وما أنذركم به من تلقاء نفسي.
إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين: أي ما أتلوه من القرآن وما أقوله من الهدى إلا ذكر للعالمين.
ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين: أي ولتعلمن أيها المكذبون نبأ القرآن الذي أنبأ به من الوعد للمؤمنين والوعيد للكافرين بعد حين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر ما دار بين الرب تعالى وعدوه إبليس من حديث في  الملأ الأعلى إذ قال تعالى بعد أن امتنع إبليس من السجود لآدم {قَالَ يَا  إِبْلِيسُ مَا مَنَعَكَ (1) أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ (2) }  أي أيُّ شيء جعلك تمتنع من السجود لآدم وقد أمرتك بذلك {أَسْتَكْبَرْتَ} أي  الآن {أَمْ كُنْتَ} من قبل {مِن (3) َ الْعَالِينَ} أي المستكبرين، وهذا  الاستفهام من الله تعالى توبيخ لإبليس وتقريع له. وأجابه إبليس بما أخبر  تعالى به عنه في قوله {قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ  وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ} فاستعمل اللعين القياس الفاسد المردود عند أرباب  العقول، إذ النار لم تكن أبداً خيرا من الطين، النار تحرق ونهايتها رماد،  والطين لا يحرق ومنه سائر أنواع المغذيات التي بها الحياة الحبوب والثمار  والفواكه والخضر واللحوم وحسبه أنه أصل الإنسان ومادة خلقته. فأيّ شرف  للنّار أعظم لو كان اللعين يعقل. وهنا قال تعالى له {فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا} أي  من الجنة {فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ} أي مطرد مبعد لا ينبغي أن تبقى في رحمة  الله، {وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ لَعْنَتِي} لا تفارقك على مدى الحياة وهي بُعد من  رحمتي طوال الحياة.
وهنا قال اللعين لما آيس من الرحمة {رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي} أي أبق عليّ حياً  لا تمتني {إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ} حتى يتمكن من إغواء بني آدم، ولا  يموت إذا ماتوا في النفخة الأولى فلا يذوق هو الموت وعلم الله ما أضمره في  نفسه فرد عليه بقوله {فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ} أي الممهلين المبقى  على حياتهم {إِلَى يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ} وهو النفخة الأولى حتى  يموت مع سائر الخلائق ولما علم اللعين أنه أنظر قال في صفاقة وجه ووقاحة  قول مقسماً بعزة الله {فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلَّا  عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ} فاستثنى اللعين عباد الله المؤمنين  المتقين الذين استخلصهم الله لطاعته وجواره في دار كرامته. وهنا قال تعالى  رداً على اللعين {قَالَ (4) فَالْحَقُّ} أي أنا الحق {وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ}  {لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكَ وَمِمَّنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ} أي من الإنس  والجن أجمعين. وإلى هنا انتهى ما دار من خصومة في الملأ الأعلى، وكيف عرف  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هذا وأخبر به لولا أنه وحي يوحى  إليه. وهنا قال تعالى لرسوله قل لقومك المكذبين برسالتك {مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ  عَلَيْهِ} أي على البلاغ {مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِي  نَ  (1) } الذين يتقولون على الله ويقولون ما لم يقل {إِنْ هُوَ} أي القرآن  {إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ} من الإنس والجن يذكرون به فيؤمنون ويهتدون  {وَلَتَعلمن نَبَأَهُ بَعْدَ حِينٍ} أي ولتعرفن صدق ما أخبر به من وعد  ووعيد وصلاحية ما تضمنه من تشريع بعد حين، وقد عرف بعضهم ذلك يوم بدر،  ويوم الفتح، ويوم مؤتة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- ذم الكبر والحسد وحرمتهما وبيان جزائهما.
2- مشروعية القياس إن كان قياساً صحيحاً، وبيان أخطار القياس الفاسد.
3- مشروعية القسم بالله وبصفاته وأسمائه.
4- بيان أن من كتب الله سعادتهم لا يقوى الشيطان على إغوائهم وإضلالهم.
5- لا يجوز أخذ الأجرة على بيان الحق والدين.
6- ذم التكلّف (5) المفضي إلى الكذب والتقول على الله والرسول والمؤمنين.
7- ظهر مصداق ما أخبر به القرآن بعد حين قصير وطويل.
__________
1 - ذكر صاحب تفسير التحرير أن خطاب الله تعالى لإبليس بعد إبلاسه كان  بواسطة ملك من الملائكة معللاً ذلك بعدم أهلية إبليس بعد إبلاسه لذلك لما  فيه من الشرف والكمال ولم أقف على من رأى هذا الرأي غيره والله أعلم بصحته  أو خطأه.
2 - في قوله بيدي إثبات صفة اليدين لله تعالى وقد وردت أحاديث صحيحة تقرر  ذلك وتثبته فوجب الإيمان بهذه الصفة الذاتية لله تعالى مع تنزيهه تعالى أن  يكون يداه تشبه يدي من له يدان من خلقه لأن الله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء.
3 - العلو الشرف فمعنى قوله تعالى من العالين أي من أهل علو المراتب وشرف المنازل فلذا امتنعت من السجود لآدم عليه السلام.
4 - قرأ الجمهور قال فالحق بنصب الحق على أنه مفعول مطلق تقديره أحق الحق،  وقرأ حفص بالرفع على تقدير فالحق قولي، أو أنا الحق أي على الابتداء، وأما  الحق الثاني فهو منصوب إجماعاً لفعل أقول.
5 - التكلف: معالجة الكلفة وهو ما يشق على المرء عمله أو علمه أو قوله لعدم  قدرته على ذلك روي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قال من سئل عما لا يعلم  فليقل لا أعلم، ولا يتكلف فإن قوله لا أعلم علم وقد قال الله تعالى لنبيه  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من  المتكلفين} . روي أن للمتكلف ثلاث علامات: ينازع من فوقه، ويتعاطى ما لا  ينال، ويقول ما لا يعلم. وروى الدارقطني أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ مر في بعض أسفاره على رجل جالس على مقراة له وقال له عمر يا صاحب  المقراة أولغت السباع الليلة في مقراتك*؟ فقال له النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يا صاحب المقراة لا تخبره، هذا متكلف، لها ما حملت في  بطونها ولنا ما بقي شراب وطهور، كما روى مالك في الموطأ أن عمر خرج في ركب  معهم عمرو بن العاص حتى وردوا حوضاً فقال عمرو بن العاص يا صاحب الحوض هل  ترد السباع حوضك؟ فقال عمر يا صاحب الحوض لا تخبرنا فإنا نرد على السباع  وترد علينا.
* المقراة: الحوض يجمع فيه الماء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (1)  
الحلقة (733)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 465الى صــــ 470)

**تَنْزِيلُ  الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ (1) إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا  إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ  (2) أَلَا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى  اللَّهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ (3)  لَوْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا لَاصْطَفَى مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ  مَا يَشَاءُ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (4)* *
**سورة الزمر (1)
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية**
**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيم
تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ (1) إِنَّا  أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاعْبُدِ اللهَ مُخْلِصاً  لَهُ الدِّينَ (2) أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ  اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا  لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي  مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ  كَفَّارٌ (3) لَوْ أَرَادَ اللهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً لاصْطَفَى مِمَّا  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (4)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
تنزيل الكتاب: أي القرآن من الله.
العزيز الحكيم: أي العزيز في مُلكه وانتقامه الحكيم في صنعه وتدبير خلقه.
مخلصاً له الدين: أي مفرداً إياه بالعبادة فلا تشرك بعبادته أحداً.
لله الدين الخالص: أي له وحده خالص العبادة لا يشاركه في ذلك أحد سواه.
أولياء: أي شركاء وهي الأصنام.
ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى: تقريباً وتشفع لنا عند الله.
من هو كاذب كفار: أي كاذب على الله كفار بعبادته غير الله تعالى.
سبحانه: أي تنزيهاً له عن الولد والشريك.
هو الله الواحد القهار: أي المعبود الحق الواحد الذي لا شريك له في ملكه وسلطانه القهار لخلقه.
**معنى الآيات:**
{تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ (2) مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ} يخبر تعالى  أن تنزيل القرآن كان منه سبحانه وتعالى وهو العزيز في انتقامه من أعدائه  الحكيم في تدبير خلقه. ولم يكن عن غيره بحال من الأحوال وقوله تعالى  {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ} (3) يخبر تعالى رسوله  بقوله {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ (4) } أي القرآن العظيم  {بِالْحَقِّ} في كل ما جاء فيه ودعا إليه من العقائد والعبادات والأحكام  وعليه {فَاعْبُدِ (5) اللهَ مُخْلِصاً لَهُ الدِّينَ} أي العبادة فلا تعبد  معه غيره فإن العبادة لا تصلح لغيره أبداً {أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ  الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ (6) } أي  شركاء يعبدونهم ويقولون {مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى  اللهِ زُلْفَى} أي تقريبا ويشفعوا لنا عند الله في قضاء حوائجنا هؤلاء يحكم  الله بينهم في ما هم فيه مختلفون مع المؤمنين الموحدين وذلك يوم القيامة  وسيجزي بعدله كلا بما يستحقه من إنعام وتكريم أو شقاء وتعذيب. وقوله تعالى  {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ} يخبر تعالى بحرمان  أناس من هدايته وهم الذين توغلوا في الفساد فكذبوا على الله تعالى وعلى  عباده وأصبح الكذب وصفاً لازماً لهم، وكفروا وبالغوا في الكفر بالله وآياته  ورسوله ولقائه فأصبح الكفر وصفاً ثابتاً لهم، إذ هذه سنته في حرمان العبد  من الهداية ليمضي فيه حكم الله بإشقائه وتعذيبه يوم القيامة. وقوله تعالى  {لَوْ أَرَادَ اللهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً} كما يزعم المشركون الذين  قالوا الملائكة بنات الله، وكما قال النصارى المسيح ابن الله، وكما قال  اليهود عزير ابن الله، ولو أراد الله أن يكون له ولد لاصطفى واختار مما  يخلق ما يشاء، ولا يتركهم ينسبون إليه الولد افتراء عليه وكذباً، ولكنه  تعالى منزه عن صفات المحدثين وافتقار المخلوقين إذ هو الله ذو الألوهية على  سائر خلقه الواحد الذي لا شريك له في ملكه وسلطانه وحكمه القهار لسائر  خلقه فسبحانه لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
2- تقرير التوحيد.
3- بطلان الشرك والتنديد بالمشركين.
4- تقرير البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
__________**
1- سميت بالزمر لذكر لفظ الزمر فيها ولم يذكر في غيرها قط والزمر جمع زمرة وهي الفوج المتبوع بفوج آخر.
2 - تنزيل الكتاب، أي القرآن - جائز أن يكون تنزيل الكتاب مبتدأ والخبر من  الله وجائز أن يكون تنزيل خبر والمبتدأ محذوف أي هذا تنزيل.
3 - بالحق الباء للملابسة أي ملابساً للحق فلا باطل معه.
4 - فيه تقرير نبوته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والإعلان عن شرفه بإنزال الكتاب عليه.
5 - الفاء للتفريع، أي فبناء على إنزالنا عليك الكتاب فاعبد الله، ومخلصاً  حال، والدين العبادة، وإخلاص العبادة تجريدها من الالتفات إلى غير الله  تعالى لطلب مدح أو نفع أو دفع مكروه أو اتقاء ذم.
6 - ألا لله الدين الخالص افتتاح الجملة بألا للتنبيه على شرف ما دخلت عليه  والتنويه به. اللام في لله للملك والاستحقاق وفي الآية دليل على وجوب  الإخلاص في العبادة ووجوب النية فيها ولا عبادة بدون نية صحيحة ولا يضر  النية الخاطر يخطر بالقلب لا يملك المرء دفعه.**
******************************  ****
**خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى  النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ  وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً أَلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْغَفَّارُ (5) خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْهَا  زَوْجَهَا وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ ثَمَانِيَةَ أَزْوَاجٍ  يَخْلُقُكُمْ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ خَلْقاً مِنْ بَعْدِ خَلْقٍ فِي  ظُلُمَاتٍ ثَلاثٍ ذَلِكُمُ اللهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ (6) إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ اللهَ  غَنِيٌّ عَنْكُمْ وَلا يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ وَإِنْ تَشْكُرُوا  يَرْضَهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى  رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (7)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
خلق السموات والأرض بالحق: أي من أجل أن يذكر ويشكر لا من أجل اللهو والعبث.
يكور الليل على النهار: أي يدخل أحدهما في الآخر فإذا جاء الليل ذهب النهار والعكس كذلك.
وسخر الشمس والقمر: أي ذللهما فلا يزالان يدوران في فلكيهما إلى نهاية الحياة وبدورتهما تتم مصالح سكان الأرض.
خلقكم من نفس واحدة: هي آدم عليه السلام.
ثم جعل منها زوجها: هي حواء خلقها الله تعالى من ضلع آدم الأيسر.
وأنزل لكم من الأنعام: أي أنزل المطر فأنبت العشب فخلق الأنعام فهذا وجه لإنزالها.
ثمانية أزواج: أي من الإبل اثنين ومن البقر اثنين ومن الضأن اثنين ومن المعز اثنين.
يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق: أي أطواراً طوراً بعد طورٍ نطفة فعلقة فمضغة.
في ظلمات ثلاث: أي ظلمة البطن وظلمة الرحم وظلمة المشيمة.
ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى: أي لا تحمل نفس ذات وزر وزرَ نفس أخرى.
إنه عليم بذات الصدور: أي ما يخفيه المرء في صدره وما يسره في ضميره.
**معنى الآيات:**
هذه الآيات الكريمة في تقرير التوحيد بذكر الأدلة والبراهين التي لا تدع  للشك مجالاً في نفوس العقلاء فقال تعالى في الآية (5) {خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ (1) وَالْأَرْضَ} أي أوجدهما خلقاً على غير مثال سابق  وخلقهما بالحق لغايات سامية شريفة وليس للباطل والعبث ومن تلك الغايات أن  يعبد فيها فيذكر ويشكر. وقوله {يُكَوِّرُ (2) اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ  وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ} أي يغشي هذا هذا فيغطيه به ويستره  كأنما لفّه عليه وغشاه به وهذا برهان ثان فالأول برهان الخلق للسموات  والأرض وبرهان ثالث في قوله {وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ  يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ (3) مُسَمّىً} يدوران في فلكيهما إلى قيام الساعة وفي ذلك  من الفوائد والمصالح للعباد ما لا يقادر قدره من ذلك معرفة عدد السنين  والحساب. وقوله {أَلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ (4) } إعلان وتنبيه بأنه  تعالى عزيز في بطشه وانتقامه من أعدائه غفّار لعباده التائبين إليه. وقوله  تعالى في الآية (6) {خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ} هي آدم عليه  السلام فقد صح أنه 
لما خلق آدم مسح ظهره فأخرج منه ذرّيته وأشهدهم على أنفسهم، ولهذا جاء  العطف بثم إذ {خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْهَا  زَوْجَهَا} أي بعد أن مسح على ظهر آدم وأخرج ذرّيته من ظهره وأشهدهم على  أنفسهم خلق حواء من ضلعه الأيسر، وهذا برهان وآخر في قوله {وَأَنْزَلَ  لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ} وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم ضأن وماعز وهي ذكر  وأنثى فالذكر زوج والأنثى زوج فهي ثمانية أزواج وجائز أن يكون أصل هذه  الأنعام قد أنزله من السماء كما أنزل آدم وحواء من السماء، (5) وجائز أن  يكون أنزل الماء فنبت العشب وتكونت هذه الأنعام من ذلك فالأصل الإنزال من  السماء وتدرج الخلق كان في الأرض. وبرهان رابع في قوله {يَخْلُقُكُمْ فِي  بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ خَلْقاً مِنْ بَعْدِ (6) خَلْقٍ} أي نطفة ثم علقة  ثم مضغة ثم عظاما ثم نكسوا العظام لحماً فإذا هو إنسان كامل وقوله {فِي  ظُلُمَاتٍ ثَلاثٍ} هي ظلمة بطن الأم، ثم ظلمة الرحم، ثم ظلمة المشيمة، وهي  غشاء يكون للولد وفي الحيوان يقال له السَّلي وقوله بعد ذكر هذه البراهين  قال {ذَلِكُمُ اللهُ (7) رَبُّكُمْ} أي خالقكم ومعبودكم الحق {لَهُ  الْمُلْكُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ} أي لا معبود إلا هو غذ لا تصلح العبادة  إلا له {فَأَنَّى (8) تُصْرَفُونَ} أي كيف تصرفون عن الحق إلى الباطل، وعن  الهدى إلى الضلال إن أمركم عجبٌ. وقوله في الآية (7) {إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا  فَإِنَّ اللهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنْكُمْ} أي بعد أن بين بالأدلة القاطعة وجوب  الإيمان به ووجوب عبادته، وأنه الرب الحق وإله الحق أعلم عباده أن كفرهم به  لا يضره أبداً لأنه غنيّ عنهم وعن سائر خلقه إلا أنه لرحمته بعباده لا  يرضى لهم الكفر لما يسببه لهم من شقاء وخسران، كما أنهم إن آمنوا وشكروا  يرضه لهم فيثيبهم أحسن ثواب ويجزيهم أحسن جزاء. وقوله {وَلا تَزِرُ  وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى} هذا مظهر من مظاهر عدله بين عباده وهو أن نفسا  ذات وزر أي ذنب لا تحمل وزر أي ذنب نفس أخرى بل كل نفس تحمل وزرها وتتحمل  تبعته ونتائجه وحدها. وقوله تعالى {ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ} أي  بعد الموت {فَيُنبئكم بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} أي فيخبركم  بأعمالكم خفيها وجليها صغيرها وكبيرها {إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ  الصُّدُورِ} فضلا عما كان عملاً ظاهرا غير باطن ويجزيكم بذلك الخير بمثله  والشر بمثله. فهذا ربكم الحق وإلهكم الصدق فآمنوا به ووحدوه ولا تشركوا به  وأطيعوه ولا تعصوه تنجوا وتسعدوا في الدنيا والآخرة. ولا يهلك على الله إلا  هالك.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان آيات الله في الكون وإيرادها أدلة على التوحيد.
2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على العباد في خلقهم ورزقهم.
3- بيان أن الكفر أعجب من الإيمان إذ أدلة الإيمان لا تعد كثرة وأما الكفر فلا دليل عليه البتة ومع هذا أكثر الناس كافرون.
4- بيان غنى الله تعالى عن خلقه وافتقار الخلق إليه.
5- بيان عدالة الله تعالى يوم القيامة وتقريرها.
6- بيان إحاطة علم الله بالخلق وعلمه بأفعالهم وأحوالهم ظاهراً وباطناً.
__________**
1 - هذه الجملة بيان لجملة هو الله الواحد القهار.
2 - وهذه الجملة بيان ثان أيضاً وحقيقة التكوير أنه اللف واللي يقال كور  العمامة على رأسه إذا لفها ولوّاها وهذا تمثيل بديع لتعاقب الليل والنهار.
3 - كل التنوين للعوض أي كل واحد منهما يجري لأجل مسمى هو أجل فنائهما.
4 - استئناف ابتدائي وجملة فإنكم الخ استدلال على صفة العزة والمغفرة في العزيز الغفار.
5 - ووجه ثالث وهو جائز أن يكون الإنزال بمعنى التسخير نحو وأنزلنا الحديد  أي ذللناه لكم تصنعون منه السيوف والرماح وهذ كقولك نزل فلان على رأي فلان  قال الشاعر:
أنزلني الدهر على حكمه
من شاهق عال إلى خفض.
6 - أي طوراً بعد طور لقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إن أحدكم  ليجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة  مثل ذلك ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ويأمر بكتب أربع كلمات رزقه  وأجله وعمله وشقي أو سعيد" الحديث (مسلم) .
7 - هذه الجملة كالفذلكة والنتيجة لما سبق من ذكر آيات العلم والقدرة والرحمة الموجبة للألوهية الحقة للرب الحق سبحانه وتعالى.
8 - فأنى تصرفون الاستفهام للإنكار مشوباً بالتعجب من حال انصرافهم عن الحق  بعد ظهور أدلته وسطوع براهينه، عجبا لكم كيف صرفتم وبناء الفعل للمجهول  إشارة واضحة إلى أنهم يصرفون بقوى غير قواهم وهي قوى الشياطين التي تزين  لهم الباطل وتبغض لهم الحق.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (2)  
الحلقة (734)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 471الى صــــ 475)

وَإِذَا  مَسَّ الْإِنْسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَا رَبَّهُ مُنِيبًا إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا  خَوَّلَهُ نِعْمَةً مِنْهُ نَسِيَ مَا كَانَ يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ  وَجَعَلَ لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ قُلْ تَمَتَّعْ  بِكُفْرِكَ قَلِيلًا إِنَّكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ (8) أَمَّنْ هُوَ  قَانِتٌ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ سَاجِدًا وَقَائِمًا يَحْذَرُ الْآخِرَةَ  وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ  وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (9)  
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا مس الإنسان: الإنسان أي المشرك.
ضرّ: أي مرض أو خوف غرق ونحوه من كل مكروه لا يقدر على دفعه.
دعا ربه منيبا إليه: أي سأل ربه كشف ما أصابه من ضر راجعا إليه معرضاً عمن سواه.
إذا خوله نعمة منه: أي أعطاه نعمة منه بأن كشف ما به من ضر.
نسي ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل: أي ترك ما كان يتضرع إليه من قبل وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وجعل لله أنداداً: أي شركاء.
ليضل عن سبيله: أي ليضل نفسه وغيره عن الإسلام.
قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا: أي قل يا نبينا لهذا الكافر الضال المضل تهديداً تمتع بكفرك بقية أجلك.
إنك من أصحاب النار: أي أهلها المتأهلين لها بخبث نفوسهم وظلمة أرواحهم.
قانت آناء (1) الليل: أي مطيع لله آناء الليل أي ساعات الليل ساجدا وقائماً في الصلاة.
إنما يتذكر أولوا الألباب: أي يتعظ بما يسمع من الآيات أصحاب العقول النيّرة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد، فقال تعالى مخبراً عن حال  المشرك بربه المتخذ له أنداداً يعبدها معه {وَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإنْسَانَ (2)  ضُرٌّ دَعَا رَبَّهُ مُنِيباً إِلَيْهِ} أي سأل ربّه راجعا إليه رافعا إليه  يديه يا رباه يا رباه سائلا تفريج ما به وكشف ما نزل به {ثُمَّ إِذَا  خَوَّلَهُ (3) نِعْمَةً مِنْهُ نَسِيَ مَا كَانَ يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ مِنْ  قَبْلُ} حتى إذا فرّج الله كربه ونجاه، ترك دعاء الله، وأقبل على عبادة غير  الله، {وَجَعَلَ لِلَّهِ أَنْدَاداً} أي شركاء {لِيُضِلَّ} (4) نفسه  وغيره. وهنا أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول له نيابة عن الله تعالى قل يا رسولنا  لهذا المشرك الكافر تمتع بكفرك قليلاً أي مدة بقية عمرك إنك من أصحاب  النار، هكذا هدده ربّه وخوفه بعاقبة أمر الشرك والتنديد لعله ينتهي فيتوب  توبة صادقة ويرجع إلى الله رجوعاً حسناً جميلا. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية  الأولى (8) أما الآية الثانية (9) فيقول تعالى {أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ (5) }  أي مطيع لله ورسوله في أمرهما ونهيهما {آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ} أي ساعات الليل  تراه ساجدً في صلاته أو قائماً يتلوا آيات الله في صلاته، وفي نفس الوقت هو  يحذر عذاب الآخرة ويسأل الله تعالى أن يقيه منه، ويرجو رحمة ربّه وهي  الجنة أن يجعله الله من أهلها هذا خير أم ذلك الكافر الذي قيل له تمتع  بكفرك قليلاً إنك من أصحاب النار، والجواب معلوم للعقلاء (6) وقوله تعالى  {هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ} محاب الله ومكارهه وهم يعملون على  الإتيان بمحابّ الله تقرباً إليه، وعلى ترك مكارهه تحبّباً إليه، هل يستوي  هؤلاء العاملون مع الذين لا يعلمون ما يحب وما يكره فهم يتخبطون في الضلال  تخبط الجاهلين؟ والجواب لا يستوون وإنما يتذكر بمثل هذا التوجيه الإلهي  والإرشاد الرباني أصحاب الألباب أي العقول السليمة الراجحة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال الشرك والتنديد.
2- الكشف عن داخلية الإنسان قبل أن يؤمن ويُسلم وهو أنه إنسان متناقض لا  خير فيه ولا رشد له، فلا يرشد ولا يكمل إلا بالإيمان والتوحيد.
3- بشرى الضالين عن سبيل الله المضلين عنه بالنار.
4- مقارنة بين القانت المطيع، والعاصي المضل المبين، وبين العالم والجاهل،  وتقرير أفضلية المؤمن المطيع على الكافر العاصي. وأفضلية العالم بالله  وبمحابه ومكارهه والجاهل بذلك.
5- فضل العالم على الجاهل لعمله بعلمه ولولا العمل بالعلم لاستويا في الخسة والانحطاط.
__________
1 - الآناء جمع أنىً مثل أمعاء ومَعىً وأقفاء وقفىً والأنى الساعة.
2 - الإنسان هو اسم جنس دال على غير معين بل هو عام في كل مشرك بالله تعالى كافر به.
3 - قوله أعطاه إذ التخويل الإعطاء والتمليك دون قصد عوض مأخوذ من الخول  وهو اسم للعبد والخدم وفي الحديث "إخوانكم خولكم جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم"  (الحديث) .
4 - اللام لام العاقبة، أي هو لم يقصد إضلال نفسه.
5 - قرأ نافع أمن هو قانت بتخفيف الميم - وقرأ حفص أمن بتشديدها وجائز أن  تكون الهمزة همزة استفهام ومن مبتدأ والخبر مقدر نحو أمن هو قانت أفضل أم  من هو كافر وعلى قراءة التشديد فالهمزة للاستفهام وأمن كلمتان أم المعادلة  أدغمت في من المبتدأ وجائز أن تكون أم منقطعة لمجرد الإضراب الانتقالي.
6 - وهو أنهما لا يستويان بحال من الأحوال.
************************
قُلْ  يَاعِبَادِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا  فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَأَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةٌ إِنَّمَا  يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (10) قُلْ إِنِّي  أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ (11) وَأُمِرْتُ  لِأَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (12) قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ  عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (13) قُلِ اللَّهَ أَعْبُدُ  مُخْلِصًا لَهُ دِينِي (14) فَاعْبُدُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ قُلْ  إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ أَلَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ (15) لَهُمْ مِنْ  فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمِنْ تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ ذَلِكَ  يُخَوِّفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبَادَهُ يَاعِبَادِ فَاتَّقُونِ (16) 
شرح الكلمات:
اتقوا ربكم: أي اجعلوا بينكم وبين عذابه وقاية بالإيمان والتقوى.
للذين أحسنوا: أي أحسنوا العبادة.
حسنة: أي الجنة.
أرض الله واسعة: أي فهاجروا فيها لتتمكنوا من عبادة الله إن منعتم منها في دياركم.
أمرت: أي أمرني ربي عز وجل.
مخلصاً له الدين: أي مفرداً إياه بالعبادة.
أول المسلمين: أي أول من يسلم في هذه الأمة فينقاد لله بعبادته والإخلاص له فيها.
عذاب يوم عظيم: أي عذاب يوم القيامة.
قل: أي يا رسولنا للمشركين.
الله أعبد: أي لا أعبد معه سواه.
مخلصا له ديني: أي مفرداً إياه بطاعتي وانقيادي.
فاعبدوا ما شئتم: أي إن أبيتم أيها المشركون عبادة الله وحده فاعبدوا ما شئتم من الأوثان فإنكم خاسرون.
خسروا أنفسهم: أي فحرموها الجنة وخلدوها في النار.
وأهليهم: أي الحور العين اللائي كن لهم في الجنة لو آمنوا واتقوا بفعل الطاعات وترك المنهيات.
ظلل من النار: أي دخان ولهب وحر من فوقهم ومن تحتهم.
ذلك: أي المذكور من عذاب النار.
يا عباد فاتقون: أي يا من أنا خالقهم ورازقهم ومالكهم وما يملكون فلذلك اتقون بالإيمان والتقوى.
معنى الآيات:
لقد تضمنت هذه الآيات الخمس توجيهات وإرشادات ربّانيّة للمؤمنين والرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ففي الآية الأولى (10) يأمر تعالى رسوله  أن يقول للمؤمنين اتقوا ربكم أي اجعلوا بينكم وبين عذاب الله وقاية وذلك  بطاعته وطاعة رسوله، ويعلمهم معللا أمره إياهم بالتقوى بأن للذين أحسنوا  الطاعة المطلوبة منهم الجنة، كما يعلمهم أنهم إذا لم يقدروا على الطاعة بين  المشركين فليهاجروا إلى أرض يتمكنون فيها من طاعة الله ورسوله فيقول {وأرض  الله واسعة} أي فهاجروا فيها ويشجعهم على الهجرة لأجل الطاعة فيقول  {إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ (1) } أي على الاغتراب والهجرة لأجل طاعة  الله والرسول {وَأَرْضُ اللهِ وَاسِعَةٌ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ} أي  بلا كيل ولا وزن ولا عد لأنه فوق ذلك. وفي الآية الثانية (11) والثالثة  (12) يأمر تعالى رسوله موجهاً له بأن يقول للناس {إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ} أي  أمرني ربي أن أعبد الله باعتقاد وقول وفعل ما يأمرني به وترك ما ينهاني عنه  من ذلك مخلصاً له الدين، فلا أشرك في دين الله أحداً أي في عبادته أحداً،  كما أمرني أن أكون أول المسلمين في هذه الأمة أي أول من يسلم قلبه وجوارحه  الظاهرة والباطنة لله تعالى وفي الآيات الرابعة (13) والخامسة (14) يأمر  الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمشركين إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي، فرضيت بعبادة  غيره وأقررتها عذاب (2) يوم عظيم كما يأمره أن يقول اللهَ أَعْبدُ أي الله  وحده لا شريك له أعبد حال كوني مخلصا له ديني. وأما أنتم أيها المشركون إن  أبيتم التوحيد فاعبدوا ما شئتم (3) من آلهة دونه تعالى ويأمره أن يقول لهم  إن الخاسرين بحق ليسوا بأولئك الذين يخسرون دنياهم فيفقدون الدار والبعير  أو المال والأهل والولد بل هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم (4) القيامة،  وذلك بتخليدهم في النار، وبعدم وصولهم إلى الحور العين المعدة لهم في  الجنة لو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا. ألا ذلك أي هذا هو الخسران المبين ثم يوضح ذلك  الخسران بالحال التالية وهي أن لهم وهم في النار من فوقهم ظلل من النار  ومن تحتهم ظلل أي طبقات من فوقهم طبقة ومن تحتهم أخرى وكلها دخان ولهب وحر  وأخيراً قوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ} أي المذكور من الخسران وعذاب الظلل يخوف الله  تعالى به عباده المؤمنين ليواصلوا طاعتهم وصبرهم عليها فينجوا من النار  ويظفروا بالجنان وقوله يا عباد فاتقون أي يا عبادي المؤمنين فاتقون ولا  تعصون يحذرهم تعالى نفسه، والله رءوف بالعباد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عناية الله تعالى برسوله والمؤمنين إذ أرشدهم إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم.
2- وجوب التقوى والصبر على الأذى في ذلك.
3- تقرير التوحيد بأن يعبد الله وحده.
4- فضل الإسلام وشرف المسلمين.
5- تقرير البعث والجزاء ببيان شيء من أهوال الآخرة وعذاب النار فيها.
6- كل خسران في الدنيا إذا قيس بخسران الآخرة لا يعد خسراناً أبدا.
__________
1 - وفسر بعضهم الصبر بالصوم وحقاً الصوم من الصبر وحسب الصوم أجراً أن  يقول الله تعالى "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به". إلا أن الآية عامة في الصبر في  مواطنه الثلاث وهي صبر على الطاعات وصبر دون المعاصي وصبر على البلاء. ومن  ذلك الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام.
2 - ذهب بعضهم إلى أن الآية منسوخة بقوله تعالى {ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من  ذنبك وما تأخر} ولا معنى لهذا النسخ إذ النسخ لا يكون في الأخبار. وإنما  الآية من باب الفرض والتقدير إذ الرسول معصوم ولا يعصي وإذاً لا خوف عليه  وإنما من باب طلب الهداية للآخرين قال له قل لهذا.
3 - الأمر هنا للتهديد والوعيد والتوبيخ وليس للإذن بعبادة غير الله إذ  القرآن كله نزل ليعبد الله تعالى وحده ولا يعبد معه سواه فكيف يأذن بعبادة  ما شاءوا من آلهة.
4 - روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال ما من أحد إلا وخلق الله له  زوجة في الجنة فإذا دخل النار خسر نفسه وأهله. وهو كذلك لقوله تعالى {أولئك  هم الوارثون} أي يرث المسلم الكافر يرثه في أهله ومكانه في الجنة وسبب  الإرث الإيمان والتقوى بإذن الله تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (3)  
الحلقة (735)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 476الى صــــ 481)

وَالَّذِينَ  اجْتَنَبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ أَنْ يَعْبُدُوهَا وَأَنَابُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ  لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ (17) الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ  الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (18) أَفَمَنْ حَقَّ  عَلَيْهِ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ أَفَأَنْتَ تُنْقِذُ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ (19)  لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ غُرَفٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا غُرَفٌ  مَبْنِيَّةٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ لَا  يُخْلِفُ اللَّهُ الْمِيعَادَ (20) 
شرح الكلمات:
والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت (1) أن يعبدوها: أي تركوا عبادة الأصنام وغيرها مما يعبد من دون الله.
وأنابوا إلى الله: أي بالإيمان به وعبادته وتوحيده فيها.
لهم البشرى: بالجنة عند الموت وفي القبر وعند القيام من القبور.
فيتبعون أحسنه: أي أوفاه وأكمله وأقربه إلى مرضاة الله تعالى.
أولو الألباب: أي العقول السليمة.
أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب: أي وجب عليه العذاب بقول الله تعالى لأملأن جهنم.
أفأنت تنقذ من في النار: أي تخلصه منها وتخرجه من عذابها.
لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم: أي خافوه فآمنوا به وأطاعوه موحدين له في ذلك.
تجري من تحتها الأنهار: أي من خلال قصورها وأشجارها.
وعد الله: أي وعدهم الله تعالى وعداً فهو منجزه لهم.
معنى الآيات:
لما ذكر تعالى حال أهل النار من عبدة الأوثان وأن لهم من فوقهم ظللا من  النار ومن تحتهم ظللا ذكر تعالى حال الذين اجتنبوا تلك الطواغيت فلم  يعبدوها، وما أعد لهم من النعيم المقيم فجمع بذلك بين الترهيب والترغيب  المطلوب لهداية البشر وإصلاحهم فقال عز وجل {وَالَّذِينَ اجْتَنَبُوا  الطَّاغُوتَ} أي أن يعبدوها وهي الأوثان وكل ما زين الشيطان عبادته ودعا  الناس إلى عبادته وأضافوا إلى اجتناب الطاغوت الإنابة إلى الله تعالى  بعبادته وتوحيده فيها هؤلاء لهم البشرى وهي في كتاب الله (2) وعلى لسان  رسول الله ويرونها عند نزول الموت وفي القبر وفي الحشر وكل هذا في كتاب  الله وسنة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقوله تعالى {فَبَشِّرْ  عِبَادِ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ}  يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يبشر صنفاً من عباده بما بشر به الذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت  أن يعبدوها وأنابوا إلى الله وهم الذين يستمعون القول من قائله فيتبعون  أحسن ما يستمعون، ويتركون حسنه (3) وسيئه معاً فهؤلاء لهم همم عالية ونفوس  تواقة للخير والكمال شريفة فاستوجبوا بذلك البشرى على لسان رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والثناء الجميل من رب العالمين إذ قال  تعالى فيهم {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ اللهُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أُولُو  الْأَلْبَابِ} فحسبهم كمالاً أن أثنى تعالى عليهم. اللهم اجعلني منهم ومن  سأل لي وله ذلك. وقوله {أَفَمَنْ (4) حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ}  أي وجب له العذاب قضاء وقدراً فأسرف في الكفر والظلم والإجرام والعدوان  كأبي جهل والعاص بن وائل فأحاطت به خطيئاته فكان من أصحاب النار فهل تستطيع  أيها الرسول إنقاذه من النار وتخليصه منها؟ والجواب لا. إذاً فهوّن على  نفسك واتركهم لشأنهم وما خلقوا له وحكم به عليهم. وقوله تعالى {لَكِنِ  الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا} فآمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم غرف في الجنة من فوقها  غرف وهي العلية تكون فوق الغرفة تجري من تحتها الأنهار من تحت القصور  والأشجار أنهار الماء واللبن والعسل والخمر. وقوله {وَعْدَ اللهِ} أي وعدهم  الله تعالى بها وعداً حقاً فهو منجزه لهم إذ هو تعالى لا يخلف الميعاد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- كرامة زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وأبي ذر الغفاري وسلمان الفارسي إذ هذه الآية  تعنيهم فقد رفضوا عبادة الطاغوت في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام ثم أنابوا إلى  ربهم فصدقت الآية عليهم.
2- فضيلة أهل التمييز والوعي والإدراك الذين يميزون بين ما يسمعون فيتبعون الأحسن ويتركون ما دونه من الحسن والسيء.
3- إعلام من الله تعالى أن من وجبت له النار أزلاً لا تمكن هدايته مهما بذل الداعي في هدايته وإصلاحه ما بذل.
4- بيان ما أعد الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان والتقوى من نعيم الجنة وكرامة الله لأهلها.
__________
1 - الطاغوت مصدر أو اسم مصدر فعله طغا وهل هو واوي أو يائي خلاف والأشهر  أنه واوي نحو طغا طغواً كعلا يعلو علواً وقولهم الطغيان دال على أنه يائيّ  وتاؤه زائدة كما زيدت في رحموت وملكوت وقيل هو اسم أعجمي كجالوت وطالوت.
2 - شاهده قوله تعالى {وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري  من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا} (البقرة) ومن السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرؤيا الصالحة يراها المؤمن أو تُرى له في بيان قوله  تعالى {لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة} من سورة يونس ومن القرآن  {إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا  ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون} فهذه عند الموت.
3 - جائز أن يراد بكلمة أحسن حسنه فهم يستمعون القول من قائله ويفهمونه فإن  كان حقاً وهدى أخذوا به وإن كان باطلاً وضلالاً تركوه وابتعدوا عنه. فقد  روي عن ابن عباس أن هذه الآية نزلت في عثمان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وطلحة  والزبير وسعيد بن زيد وسعد بن أبي وقاص جاءوا إلى أبي بكر حين أسلم فأخبرهم  بإيمانه فآمنوا.
4 - الاستفهام الأول والثاني كلاهما إنكاري ينكر تعالى على رسوله حزنه  وألمه على عدم إيمان عمه أبي لهب وولده ومن لم يؤمن من قرابته ممن وجبت لهم  النار في سابق علم الله فهم لا يؤمنون، ولذا فرع عنه قوله أفأنت تنقذ من  في النار؟ إنك لا تقدر على ذلك فهون على نفسك.
*****************************
أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَسَلَكَهُ يَنَابِيعَ  فِي الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعًا مُخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهُ ثُمَّ  يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَامًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ (21) أَفَمَنْ شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرَهُ  لِلْإِسْلَامِ فَهُوَ عَلَى نُورٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَوَيْلٌ لِلْقَاسِيَةِ  قُلُوبُهُمْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (22)  اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا مَثَانِيَ  تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ  جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ  يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ  (23) 
شرح الكلمات:
فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض: أي أدخله في الأرض فصار جارياً تحتها ينبع منها فكان بذلك ينابيع.
مختلفاً ألوانه: أي ما بين أخضر وأبيض وأحمر وأصفر وأنواعه من بر وشعير وذرة.
ثم يهيج فتراه مصفراً: أي ييبس فتراه أيها الرائي بعد الخضرة مصفراً.
ثم يجعله حطاماً: أي فتاتا متكسرا.
إن في ذلك لذكرى: أي إن في ذلك المذكور من إنزال الماء إلى أن يكون حطاماً تذكيراً.
أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام: أي فاهتدى به كمن لم يشرح الله صدره فلم يهتد؟
فهو على نور من ربه: أي فهو يعيش في حياته على نور من ربّه وهو معرفة الله وشرائعه.
فويل للقاسية قلوبهم من ذكر الله: ويل كلمة عذاب للقاسية قلوبهم عن قبول القرآن فلم تؤمن به ولم تعمل بما فيه.
أحسن الحديث كتاباً: هو القرآن الكريم.
متشابهاً: أي يشبه بعضه بعضاً في النظم والحسن وصحة المعاني.
مثاني: أي ثنّى فيه الوعد والوعيد كالقصص والأحكام.
تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم: أي ترتعد منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم وذلك عند ذكر وعيده.
ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم: أي تطمئن وتلين.
إلى ذكر الله: أي عند ذكر وعده لأهل الإيمان والتقوى بالجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {أَلَمْ تَرَ} هذه الآية الكريمة تقرر التوحيد والبعث والجزاء  بذكر مظاهر القدرة والعلم الإلهيين، وهما مقتضيان لوجود الله أولاً ثم وجوب  الإيمان به وبلقائه فقال تعالى مخاطباً رسوله {أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ  أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً} (1) وهو المطر {فَسَلَكَهُ يَنَابِيعَ فِي  الْأَرْضِ} أي أدخله فيها وأخرجه منها ينابيع بواسطة حفر وبدونه، ثم يخرج  به زرعاً من قمح وشعير وذرة وغيرها مختلفاً ألوانه من أحمر وأبيض وأصفر  {ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ} حسب سنة الله تعالى في ذلك فيجف {فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرّاً  ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَاماً} أي فتاتا متكسراً كالتبن كل هذا يتم بقدرة الله  وعلمه وتدبيره ففيه موعظة وذكرى لأولي القلوب الحيّة تهديهم إلى الإيمان  بالله وبآياته ولقائه، وما يستتبع ذلك من الطاعة والتوحيد وقوله تعالى  {أَفَمَنْ شَرَحَ اللهُ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلامِ} (2) أي وسع صدره وفسحه فقبل  الإسلام ديناً فاعتقد عقائده وعمل بشرائعه فامتثل أوامره واجتنب نواهيه  فهو يعيش على نور من ربه ومقابل هذا محذوف اكتفى بالأول عنه وتقديره كمن  طبع الله على قلبه وجعل صدره حرجاً ضيقاً فلم يقبل الإسلام ولم يدخل فيه،  وعاش على الكفر والشرك والمعاصي فهو يعيش على ظلمة الكفر ودخن الذنوب وعفن  الفساد والشر. وقوله تعالى {فَوَيْلٌ لِلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مِنْ (3)  ذِكْرِ اللهِ} يتوعد الله تعالى بالعذاب أصحاب القلوب القاسية من سماع  القرآن وهذه أسوأ حال العبد إذا كان يهلك بالدواء ويضل بالهدى فسماع القرآن  الأصل فيه أن يلين القلوب الصالحة للحياة فإذا كانت القلوب ميتة غير قابلة  للحياة سماع القرآن زادها موتاً وقسوة، ويدل على هذا قوله {أُولَئِكَ فِي  ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ (4) } فهدايتهم متعذرة إذا كان الدواء يزيد في علتهم وآيات  الهداية تزيد في ضلالتهم. وقوله تعالى {اللهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ}  هذه الآية نزلت لما قال أصحاب الرسول يوماً لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حدثنا يا رسول الله فأنزل الله تعالى قوله {اللهُ  نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ (5) } وهو القرآن {كِتَاباً مُتَشَابِهاً} أي  يشبه بعضه بعضاً في حسن اللفظ وصحة المعاني {مَثَانِيَ} أي يثني فيه الوعد  والوعيد والأمر والنهي والقصص، {تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ  يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ} أي عند سماع آيات الوعيد فيه {ثُمَّ تَلِينُ  جُلُودُهُمْ} إذا سمعوا آيات الوعد وتطمئن قلوبهم إذا سمعوا حججه وأدلته  وقوله {إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللهِ} أي القرآن وذكر الله بوعده ووعيده وأسمائه  وصفاته ويشهد له قوله تعالى من سورة الرعد {أَلا بِذِكْرِ (6) اللهِ  تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ} وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ} أي ذلك المذكور وهو القرآن الكريم هدى الله إذ هو الذي أنزله  وجعله هادياً يهدي به من يشاء هدايته بمعنى يوفقه للإيمان والعمل به وترك  الشرك والمعاصي. وقوله {وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ} لما  سبق في علم الله ولوجود مانع منع من هدايته كالإصرار على والعناد والتقليد.  فهذا ليس له من هاد يهديه بعد الله أبداً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مظاهر العلم والقدرة الإلهية الموجبة للإيمان به وبرسوله ولقائه.
2- بيان أن القلوب قلبان قلب قابل للهداية وآخر غير قابل لها.
3- بيان أن القرآن أحسن ما يحدث به المؤمن إذ أخباره كلها صدق وأحكامه كلها عدل.
4 - فضيلة أهل الخشية من الله إذ هم الذين ينفعلون لسماع القرآن فترتعد فرائصهم عند سماع وعيده، وتلين قلوبهم وجلودهم عند سماع وعده.
__________
1 - تضمنت هذه الآية الكريمة مثالين زيادة على ما دلت عليه بظاهر كلماتها  المثال الأول هو أن القرآن الكريم ينزل من عند الله فيحيي الله تعالى به  القلوب الميتة فتحيى وتشرف وتبلغ الكمال في الطهر والإشراق. والثاني هو أن  حياة الإنسان تبتدئ بنطفة المني فتستقر في الرحم ثم تخرج طفلاً ثم يكبر  فيصبح شاباً فكهلاً ثم يهرم ويهلك. والخطاب صالح لكل من له أهلية النظر.
2 - شرح الصدر عبارة عن قبول الهدى والاستنارة به، والاستفهام إنكاري ومن  مبتدأ والخبر محذوف تقديره كمن ضاق صدره بالكفر وغشيته ظلمته فهو لا يعي  ولا يفهم ما يقال له وما يدعى إليه من الهدى والخير هل حالهما واحدة  والجواب لا.
3 - من بمعنى عن لتضمين القساوة في الإعراض والنفور إذ يقال أعرض عن كذا ونفر عنه وذكر الله هنا القرآن كما في التفسير.
4 - {أولئك في ضلال مبين} الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً إذ هو جواب لمن  سأل عن قساوة قلوب المتوعدين بالويل فقيل له إنه ضلالهم الواضح المبين.
5 - روي أن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال قال أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يوماً لو حدثتنا فأنزل الله: {الله نزل أحسن الحديث} وهذا كما  قالوا يوماً لو قصصت علينا فنزل: {نحن نقصك عليك أحسن القصص} ، وقولهم لو  ذكرتنا فنزل: {ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من  الحق} ، وفي هذا دليل على أنه لا يليق بأمة القرآن أن تلهوا بالتمثيليات  والروايات وأندية اللهو واللعب.
6 - تقشعر أي تضطرب وتتحرك بالخوف مما فيه من الوعيد وتلين قلوبهم عند سماع  آيات الرحمة وتطمئن إلى ذكر الله تعالى يروى عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها  قالت أنا أعلم متى يستجاب لي، وذلك إذا اقشعر جلدي، ووجل قلبي وفاضت عيناي  وهو مروي عن ثابت البناني وأم الدرداء أن الوجل في القلب كاحتراق السعفة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (4)  
الحلقة (736)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 482الى صــــ 485)

أَفَمَنْ  يَتَّقِي بِوَجْهِهِ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَقِيلَ  لِلظَّالِمِينَ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ (24) كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَأَتَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَشْعُرُونَ (25)  فَأَذَاقَهُمُ اللهُ الْخِزْيَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ  الْآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ (26)
شرح الكلمات:
أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب: أي يتلقى العذاب بوجهه لا شيء يقيه منه كمن أمن.
سوء العذاب: أقساه وأشده.
وقيل للظالمين: أي المشركين في جهنم.
ذوقوا ما كنتم تكسبون: أي جزاء كسبكم الشر والفساد.
كذب الذين من قبلهم: أي من قبل أهل مكة.
فأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون: أي من حيث لا يدرون أنه آتيهم منه. أو من حيث لا يخطر ببالهم.
فأذاقهم الله الخزي: أي المسخ والذل والإهانة.
ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون: أي لو كانوا يعلمون ذلك ما كذبوا ولا كفروا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير البعث والجزاء فقوله تعالى {أَفَمَنْ  يَتَّقِي (1) بِوَجْهِهِ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ} يوم القيامة إذ ليس له ما يتقي  (2) به العذاب لأن يديه مغلولتان إلى عنقه فهو يتلقى العذاب بوجهه وهو أشرف  أعضائه أفهذا الذي يتلقى العذاب بل سوء العذاب كمن أمن من العذاب ودخل  الجنة؟ والجواب لا يستويان. وقوله تعالى {وَقِيلَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ (3) } أي  المشركين وهم في النار يقول لهم زبانية جهنم توبيخاً لهم وتقريعاً ذوقوا ما  كنتم تكسبون من أعمال الشرك والمعاصي هذا جزاؤه فذوقوه عذاباً أليماً.  وقوله تعالى {كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ} أي كذب قبل أهل مكة أمم  وشعوب كذبوا رسلهم فأذاقهم الله الخزي في الحياة الدنيا وذلك كالذل والمسخ  والقتل والأسر والسبي ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر من عذاب الدنيا وهم صائرون إليه  لا محالة وقوله {لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي لو كانوا يعلمون عنه علماً  يقينياً ما كذبوا رسلهم ولا كفروا بربهم. فهلكوا بجهلهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء بذكر شيء من أحوال يوم القيامة.
2- تهديد قريش على إصرارها على التكذيب للرسول وما جاءها به من الإسلام.
3- العذاب على التكذيب والمعاصي منه الدنيوي، ومنه الأخروي.
4- لو علم الناس عذاب الآخرة علماً يقينياً ما كذبوا ولا كفروا ولا ظلموا فالجهل هو سبب الهلاك والشقاء دائما.
وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (27) قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً
__________
1 - قال عطاء وابن زيد يرمى مكتوفاً في النار فأول شيء تمس منه النار وجهه  وقال مجاهد يجر في النار على وجهه كقوله تعالى يوم يسحبون في النار على  وجوههم والاستفهام إنكاري وفي الكلام حذف تقديره كمن هو آمن في جنات  النعيم.
2 - الاتقاء مصدر ومعناه تكلّف الوقاية وهي الصون والدفع وفعل اتقى يتعدى إلى مفعولين ويتعدى بالباء كما في قول الشاعر:
سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه
فتناولته واتقتنا باليد
3 - للظالمين إظهار في محل إضمار إذا المفروض أن يقال وقيل لهم والنكتة  التنديد بالشرك إذ هو الظلم وبيان العلة الموجبة لإلقائهم في جهنم على  وجوههم وهي الظلم الذي هو الشرك.
***************************
وَلَقَدْ  ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (27) قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَّقُونَ (28) ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا رَجُلًا فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ  مُتَشَاكِسُونَ وَرَجُلًا سَلَمًا لِرَجُلٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلًا  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (29) إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ  وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ (30) ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِنْدَ  رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ (31)
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل: أي جعلنا للعرب في هذا القرآن من كل مثل من الأمم السابقة.
لعلهم يتذكرون: أي يتعظون فينزجرون عما هم فيه من الشرك والتكذيب إلى الإيمان والتوحيد.
قرآنا عربيا غير ذي عوج: أي حال كون المثل المجعول قرآنا عربياً لا لبس فيه  ولا اختلاف فلا عذر لهم في عدم فهمه وإدراك معناه وفهم مغزاه.
متشاكسون: أي متنازعون لسوء أخلاقهم.
ورجلاً سلماً: أي خالصاً سالماً لرجل لا شركة فيه لأحد.
هل يستويان مثلاً: الجواب لا الأول في تعب وحيرة والثاني في راحة وهدوء بال.
الحمد لله: أي على ظهور الحق وبطلان الباطل.
إنك ميت: أي مقضي عليك بالموت في وقته.
وإنهم ميتون: أي كذلك محكوم عليهم به عند انقضاء آجالهم.
عند ربكم تختصمون: أي تحتكمون إلى الله في ساحة فصل القضاء فيحكم الله بينكم.
فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون: أي من الشرك والتوحيد والإيمان والتكذيب.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا (1) لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ  كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} يخبر تعالى بما من به على العرب  لهدايتهم حيث جعل لهم في القرآن الكريم من أمثال الأمم السابقة في إيمانها  وتكذيبها، وصلاحها وفسادها ونجاتها وخسرانها وكل ذلك بقرآن عربي لا عوج (1)  فيه أي لا لبس ولا خفاء ولا اختلاف، فعل ذلك لعلهم يتذكرون أي يتعظون  فيؤمنون ويوحدون فينجون من العذاب ويسعدون. وقوله تعالى {ضَرَبَ اللهُ  مَثَلاً رَجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ مُتَشَاكِسُونَ (3) وَرَجُلاً سَلَماً (4)  لِرَجُلٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ (5) } إلى آخر الآية، هذا مثل من جملة  الأمثال التي ضرب الله للناس لعلهم يتذكرون وهو مثل للمشرك الذي يعبد عدة  آلهة. والموحد الذي لا يعبد إلا الله فالمشرك مثله رجل يملكه عدد من الرجال  من ذوي الأخلاق الشرسة والطباع الجافة فهم يتنازعونه هذا يقول له تعال  والآخر يقول له اجلس والثالث يقول له قم فهو في حيرة من أمره لا راحة بدن  ولا راحة ضمير ونفس. والموحد مثله رجل سلم أي خالص وسالم لرجل واحد آمره  وناهيه واحد هل يستويان أي الرجلان والجواب لا إذ بينهما كما بين الحرية  والعبودية وأعظم وقوله تعالى {الْحَمْدُ (6) لِلَّهِ} أي الثناء بالجميل  لله والشكر العظيم له سبحانه وتعالى على أنه رب واحد وإله واحد لا إله غيره  ولا رب سواه. وقوله تعالى {بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} أي بل أكثر  المشركين لا يعلمون عدم تساوي الرجلين، وذلك لجهلهم وفساد عقولهم.
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ (7) } نزلت لما  استبطأ المشركون موت الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أي لا شماتة  في الموت إنك ستموت يا رسولنا ويموتون. وقوله تعالى {ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ} أي مؤمنكم وكافركم  قويكم وضعيفكم تقفون بين يدي الله ويحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون من  أمور الدين والدنيا معا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية ضرب الأمثال للمبالغة في الإفهام والهداية لمن يراد هدايته.
2- بيان مثل المشرك والموحد، فالمشرك في حيرة وتعب، والموحد في راحة وهدوء بال.
3- تقرير أن كل نفس ذائقة الموت.
4- بيان أن خصومة ستكون يوم القيامة ويقضي الله تعالى فيها بالحق لأنه هو الحق.
__________
1 - ضرب المثل ذكره والمثل الصفة الحسنة وللناس جنس الناس ويدخل فيه العرب أولاً لأنه بلغتهم والناس تابعون لهم في ذلك.
2 - غير ذي عوج أي لا اختلاف فيه ولا تضاد ولا لحن فيه ولا شك قال الشاعر:
وقد أتاك يقين غير ذي عوج
من الإله وقول غير مكذوب
3 - متشاكسون أي مختلفون أو متعاسرون يقال رجل شكس وشرس وضرس ويقال شاكسني فلان أي ماكسني وشاحّني في حقي.
4 - قرأ الجمهور سلماً وقرأ غيرهم سالماً بمعنى خالصاً فمعنى القراءتين واحد وهو الخلوص لمالك واحد.
5 - الاستفهام إنكاري أي لا يستويان، مثلا منصوب على التمييز لنسبة يستويان أي في أي شيء ميز لي.
6 - لما سلم الخصم بأنه لا يستوي الموحد والمشرك تعين حمد الله تعالى إذ لا  يعقل أن يقول المرء باستواء الرجل الذي يشترك فيه عدة رجال والآخر الذي هو  خالص لرجل واحد، فكذلك الذي يعبد إلهاً واحداً لا يستوي مع من يعبد آلهة  متعددة.
7 - قرأ بعضهم إنك مائت وإنهم مائتون. والميت بالتشديد من هو صائر إلى  الموت والميت بسكون الياء من فارقته الحياة، في هذه الآية نعي لكل إنسان  بالموت إذ أن رجلا نعى لرجل أخاه ووجده يأكل فقال له كل فقد نعى إلي أخي من  قبلك فقال وكيف وأنا أول من نعاه فقال له قد نعاه الله إليّ في قوله إنك  ميت وإنهم ميتون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (5)  
الحلقة (737)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 486الى صــــ 490)

**الجزء الرابع والعشرون**
**فَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَبَ عَلَى اللهِ وَكَذَّبَ بِالصِّدْقِ إِذْ جَاءَهُ  أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوىً لِلْكَافِرِينَ (32) وَالَّذِي جَاءَ  بِالصِّدْقِ وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ (33) لَهُمْ مَا  يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (34)  لِيُكَفِّرَ اللهُ عَنْهُمْ أَسْوَأَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَهُمْ  أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (35)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومن أظلم ممن كذب على الله؟ : أي بأن نسب إليه ما هو بريء منه كالزوج والولد والشريك.
وكذب بالصدق إذ جاءه؟ : أي بالقرآن والنبي والتوحيد والبعث والجزاء.
مثوى للكافرين: أي مأوى، ومكان إقامة ونزول.
والذي جاء بالصدق وصدّق به: محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والذي صدق به أبو بكر وكل أصحاب رسول الله.
أولئك هم المتقون: أي لعذاب الله بإيمانهم وتقواهم بترك الشرك والمعاصي.
ذلك جزاء المحسنين: أي المذكور من نعيم الجنة جزاء المحسنين في أعمالهم.
ليكفر الله عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا: أي ييسر الله لهم ذلك ويوفقهم إليه ليكفر عنهم ذنوبهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
يخبر تعالى عباده منذراً محذراً بأنه لا أظلم من أحد كذب على الله. فقال  عنه ما لم يقل أو حرّم ولم يحرم أو أذن ولم يأذن، أو شرع ولم يشرع، أو كذب  بالصدق وهو القرآن والنبي وما جاء به من الهدى ودين الحق أي فلا أحد أظلم  ممن كان هذا حاله كذب على الله وكذب بالصدق.
وقوله تعالى: {أَلَيْسَ (1) فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوىً لِلْكَافِرِينَ} ؟ هذا  بيان لجزاء الكاذبين والمكذبين وهم الكافرون بسبب كذبهم على الله وتكذبيهم  له فيخبر تعالى مقرراً أن جزاءهم الإقامة الدائمة في جهنم. وقوله تعالى:  {وَالَّذِي جَاءَ (2) بِالصِّدْقِ وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُتَّقُونَ} هذا إخبار بفريق الفائزين من عباد الله وهم الصادقون في كل  ما يخبرون به، والمصدقون بما أوجب الله تعالى التصديق به ويدخل في هذا  الفريق دخولاً أولياً رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأبو بكر  الصديق ثم سائر الصحابة والمؤمنين إلى يوم الدين.
وقوله تعالى {أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ (3) } يشير إليهم بأنهم اتقوا  كل ما يغضب الله من الشرك والمعاصي، وبذلك استوجبوا النجاة من النار ودخول  الجنة المعبر عنه بقوله تعالى: {لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ}  من نعيم بعضه لم يخطر على بال أحد، ولم تره عين أحد ولا تسمع به أذنه.
وقوله: {ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (4) } أي ذلك المذكور في قوله لهم  ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو جزاؤهم وجزاء المحسنين كلهم والمحسنون هم الذين  أحسنوا الاعتقاد والقول والعمل وقوله تعالى: {لِيُكَفِّرَ (5) اللهُ  عَنْهُمْ أَسْوَأَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا} أي من الذنوب والآثام والخطايا  والسيئات أي وفقهم للإحسان ويسره لهم، ليكفر عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا وسيئه  ويجزيهم أجرهم على إيمانهم وتقواهم وإحسانهم في ذلك بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون  وحسنه أيضاً وإنما يضاعف لهم الأجر فتكون الحسنات الصغيرة كالكبيرة فأصبح  الجزاء كله على الأحسن والذي كانوا يعملون هو كل ما شرعه الله تعالى لعباده  وتعبدهم به من الإيمان وسائر الطاعات والقربات.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التنديد بالكذب على الله تعالى والتكذيب به، وبما جاء به رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الدين.
2- بيان جزاء الكاذبين على الله ورسوله والمكذبين بما جاء به رسول الله عن الله من الشرع والدين.
3- الترغيب في الصدق في الاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال.
4- فضل التقوى والإحسان وبيان جزائهما عند الله تعالى يوم القيامة.
__________**
1 - الاستفهام تقريري والمثوى مكان الإقامة وهو مصدر ثوى بالمكان يثوى ثواء وثويا مثل مضى يمضي مضاء ومضيا.
2 - والذي جاء بالصدق مبتدأ والخبر أولئك هم المتقون. وعليه فالذي جاء  بالصدق رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ومن صدق به هم أبو بكر  وسائر المؤمنين وفي الآية حذف الموصول وهو "من" لدلالة السياق عليه.
3 - أولئك مبتدأ وهم ضمير فصل والمتقون خبر، والجملة خبر عن المبتدأ الذي  هو والذي جاء بالصدق والمعطوف عليه والموصول محذوف وهو من أو إذ لا يكون من  جاء بالصدق هو المصدق به.
4 - الثناء في الدنيا والثواب في الآخرة.
5 - في الآية الإشادة بأصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ  أثبت لهم التصديق بما جاء به رسوله كما أثبت لهم التقوى والإحسان وواعدهم  بالنعيم المقيم الذي ادخره لهم. وفي الحديث الصحيح "الله الله في أصحابي لا  تتخذوهم غرضاً بعدي فمن أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم ومن أبغضهم فببغضي أبغضهم ومن  آذاهم فقد آذاني ومن آذاني فقد آذى الله ربي ومن آذى الله فيوشك أن يأخذه".**
******************************
**أَلَيْسَ  اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ وَيُخَوِّفُونَك  َ بِالَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (36) وَمَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ  فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُضِلٍّ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي انْتِقَامٍ (37)  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ  اللَّهُ قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ أَوْ  أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ قُلْ حَسْبِيَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ (38) قُلْ يَاقَوْمِ  اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (39)  مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ (40) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أليس الله بكاف عبده؟ : بلى هو كاف عبده ورسوله محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كل ما يهمه.
ويخوفونك بالذين من دونه: أي بالأصنام والأوثان أن تصيبك بما يسوءك ويضرك.
أليس الله بعزيز ذي انتقام: بلى هو عزيز غالب على أمره صاحب انتقام شديد على من عاداه.
ليقولن الله: أي لوضوح البرهان وقوة الدليل وانقطاع الحجة.
قل أفرأيتم: أي أخبروني.
هل هن ممسكات رحمته: والجواب لا لا إذاً فقل حسبي الله، ولا حاجة لي بغيره.
اعملوا على مكانتكم: أي على حالتكم التي أنتم عليه من الكفر والعناد.
إني عامل: أي على حالتي التي أنا عليها من الإيمان والانقياد.
من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه: أي في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر والجوع والقحط.
ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم: أي وينزل عليه عذاب مقيم لا يبرح وهو عذاب النار بعد الموت.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الدفاع عن الرسول والرد على مناوئيه وخصومه الذين  استبطأوا موته فرد الله تعالى عليهم بقوله: {إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ  مَيِّتُونَ} فلا شماتة إذاً في الموت وقوله: {أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِكَافٍ (1)  عَبْدَهُ} دال على أن القوم حاولوا قتله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لما لم يمت بأجله وفعلاً قد قرروا قتله وأعطوا الجوائز لمن يقتله، ففي هذه  الآية طمأن الله رسوله على أنهم لا يصلون إليه وأنه كافيه مؤامراتهم  وتهديداتهم فقال عز وجل أليس الله بكاف عبده؟ والجواب بلى إذ الاستفهام  تقريري كافيه كلَّ ما يهمه ويسوءه وقوله: {وَيُخَوفونك بِالَّذِينَ  مِنْ دُونِهِ} أي ويخوفك يا رسولنا المشركون بما يعبدون من دوننا من أصنام  وأوثان بأن تصيبك (2) بقتل أو خبل فلا يهمك ذلك فإن أوثانهم لا تضر ولا  تنفع ولا تجلب ولا تدفع، وقوله: {وَمَنْ يَهْدِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ  مُضِلٍّ} ، وقد هداك ربك فليس لك من يضلك أبداً، كما أن من أضله الله كقومك  فليس له من هادٍ يهديه أبداً. وقوله تعالى: {أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي  انْتِقَامٍ} (3) بلى فهو إذاً سينتقم من أعدائه لأوليائه إن استمروا في  أذاهم وكفرهم وعنادهم، وقد فعل سبحانه وتعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ} أي أوجدهما من غير مثال سابق {لَيَقُولُنَّ اللهُ} فما دام  اعترافهم لازماً بأن الله تعالى هو الخالق فلم عبادة غيره والإصرار عليها  مما أفضى بهم إلى أذية المؤمنين وشن الحرب عليهم وقوله: {قُلْ  أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} أي من الأصنام والأوثان  أخبروني {إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللهُ بِضُرٍّ} ما {هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ  ضُرِّهِ أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ} صحة وعافية وغنى ونصر {هَلْ هُنَّ  مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ (4) } والجواب لا فإنها جماد لا تقدر على إعطاء ولا  على إمساك إذاً فقل حسبي الله أعبده وأتوكل عليه إذ هو الذي يضر وينفع  ويجلب الخير ويدفع السوء والشر. وقوله {عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ  الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ} أي على الله وحده يتوكل المتوكلون فيثقون في كفايته لهم  فيفوضون أمورهم إليه ويتعلقون به وينفضون أيديهم من غيره.
وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ} أي لما  أبيتم إلا العناد مصرين على الشرك بعد ما قامت الحجج والأدلة القاطعة على  بطلانه فاعملوا على مكانتكم أي حالتكم التي عليها من الشرك والعناد {إِنِّي  عَامِلٌ} أنا على حالتي من الإيمان والتوحيد والانقياد. والنتيجة ستظهر  فيما بعد لا محالة ويعلم المحق من المبطل، والمهتدي من الضال وهي قوله  تعالى: {فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ (5) يُخْزِيهِ} أي  يذله ويكسر أنفه بالقتل والأسر والجوع والقحط وقد أصاب المشركين هذا في مكة  وبدر. وقوله: {وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ} وهو عذاب النار في  الآخرة نعوذ بالله من العذابين عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا وعذاب النار في  الدار الآخرة.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير كفاية الله وولايته لعباده المؤمنين وخاصة ساداتهم من الأنبياء والأولياء.
2- تقرير مقتضى الولاية وهو النقمة من أعدائه تعالى لأوليائه وإن طال الزمن.
3- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال التنديد.
4- مظاهر ربوبية الله الموجبة لألوهيته.
5- وجوب التوكل على الله واعتقاد كفايته لأوليائه.
6- تقرير إنجاز الله وعده لرسوله والمؤمنين.
__________**
1 - الاستفهام للتقرير، وحذفت ياء كاف لأنه اسم منقوص وترد في الوقف جوازاً  وقرأ الجمهور عبده وقرأ غيرهم عباده ليدخل المؤمنون معه صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 - هذا شاهده قوله تعالى على لسان إبراهيم عليه السلام وكيف أخاف ما  أشركتم فإنهم خوفوه بآلهتهم فأنكر عليهم ذلك وعابهم بعدم الخوف من الله  تعالى.
3 - الاستفهام تقريري والجملة تحمل الوعيد الشديد للمشركين الكائدين  الماكرين بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين والانتقام  المكافأة بالشر على الشر وهو مشتق من النقم الذي هو الغضب.
4 - قال مقاتل فسألهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فسكتوا وقال بعضهم لا تدفع شيئاً ولكنها تشفع!!
5 - (من) استفهامية علقت فعل تعلمون عن العمل في مفعوليه.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (6)  
الحلقة (738)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 491الى صــــ 496)

إِنَّا  أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ لِلنَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى  فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ (41) اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا  وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا  الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (42) أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  شُفَعَاءَ قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا لَا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا  يَعْقِلُونَ (43) قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعًا لَهُ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (44) وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ  اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ (45) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب بالحق: أي أنزلنا عليك يا رسولنا القرآن بالحق أي ملتبسا به.
وما أنت عليهم بوكيل: أي ليس عليك أمر هدايتهم فتجبرهم على الإيمان.
الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها: أي ينهي حياة العباد بقبض أرواحهم عند نهاية آجالهم.
والتي لم تمت في منامها: أي يتوفاها وقت النوم يحبسها عن التصرف كأنها شيء مقبوض.
فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت: يقبضها لحكمة بالموت عليها حال النوم.
ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى: أي التي لم يحكم بموتها يرسلها فيعيش صاحبها إلى نهاية أجله المعدود له.
إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون: أي في قبض الأرواح وإرسالها، والقدرة على  ذلك دلائل وبراهين على قدرة الله تعالى على البعث الذي أنكره المشركون.
أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء: أي كفار مكة لا يتفكرون ولو كانوا يتفكرون  لما أنكروا البعث، ولا ما اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء لوضوح بطلان ذلك.
قل أو لو كانوا لا يملكون شيئاً: أي قل لهم أيشفع لكم شركاؤكم ولو كانوا لا  يملكون شيئاً ينكر عليهم دعواهم الشفاعة لهم وهي أصنام لا تملك ولا تعقل.
قل لله الشفاعة جميعا: أي أخبرهم أن جميع الشفاعات لله وحده فشفاعة  الأنبياء والشهداء والعلماء والأطفال مملوكة لله فلا يشفع أحد إلا بإذنه.
وإذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت: أي وإذا ذكر الله وحده كقول الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا إله إلا الله نفرت نفوس المشركين وانقبضت وظهر  الغضب والسخط في وجوههم.
وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه: أي الأصنام والأوثان التي يعبدونها من دون الله تعالى.
إذا هم يستبشرون: أي فرحون جذلون وذلك لافتتانهم بها ونسيانهم لحق الله تعالى وهو عبادته وحده مقابل خلقه ورزقه لهم.
معنى الآيات:
إن السياق الكريم كان في عرض الصراع الدائر بين الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقومه المشركين فدافع الله تعالى عن رسوله ودفع عنه كل  أذى ومكروه وتوعد خصومه بالعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة وهنا يسليه ويصبره فيقول  له {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ (1) } أي القرآن {لِلنَّاسِ}  أي لهداية الناس وإصلاحهم {بِالْحَقِّ} أي ملتبساً بالحق، فمن اهتدى  بالقرآن فآمن وعمل صالحاً فعائد ذلك له حيث ينجو من النار ويدخل الجنة، ومن  ضل لعدم قبوله هداية القرآن فأصر على الشرك والمعاصي فإنما يضل على نفسه  أي عائد ضلاله على نفسه إذ هو الذي يحرم الجنة ورضا الله تعالى ويُلقى في  النار خالداً فيها وعليه غضب من الله لا يفارقه أبدا.
وقوله: {وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ} أي لم يوكل إليك أمر هدايتهم  فتجد نفسك في هم من ذلك إن عليك إلا البلاغ المبين إنك لم تكلف حفظ أعمالهم  ومحاسبتهم عليها، ولا أمر هدايتهم فتجبرهم على ذلك.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية من هذا السياق (42) : {اللهُ يَتَوَفَّى  الْأَنْفُسَ (1) } أي يقبض أرواحها {حِينَ مَوْتِهَا} أي عند نهاية أجلها  فيأمر تعالى ملك الموت فيخرج الروح بإذن الله ويقبضها، {وَالَّتِي لَمْ  تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا} أي يقبضها بمعنى يحبسها عن التصرف، حال النوم، فإن  أراد موتها قبضها ولم يردها إلى جسدها، وإن لم يرد وفاتها أرسلها فتعود إلى  الجسد ويعيش صاحبها إلى الأجل المسمى له وهي (2) نهاية عمره إن في ذلك  القبض للروح والإرسال، والوفاة والإحياء لآيات أي دلائل وحجج كلها قاضية  بأن القادر على هذا قادر على البعث والنشور الذي كذب به المشركون كما ن  صاحب هذه القدرة العظيمة هو صاحب الحق المطلق في الطاعة والعبادة ولا تنبغي  العبادة إلا له. وقوله {لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} وهم الأحياء بالإيمان  أما الأموات وهم الكافرون فلا يجدون في ذلك آية ولا دليلاً لموتهم بالشرك  والكفر.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (43) : {أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا (3) مِنْ دُونِ  اللهِ شُفَعَاءَ} أي بل اتخذ المشركون الذين كان المفروض فيهم أن يهتدوا  على الأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة لو كانوا يتفكرون بدل أن يهتدوا إلى  توحيد الله اتخذوا من دونه أوثاناً سموها شفعاء يرجون شفاعتها لدى الله في  قضاء حوائجهم. وذلك لجهلهم وسخف عقولهم. قال تعالى لرسوله: {قُلْ أَوَلَوْ  كَانُوا لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً وَلا يَعْقِلُونَ} أي قل لهم أيشفعون لكم  ولو كانوا لا يملكون شيئا من أسباب الشفاعة ومقتضياتها ولو كانوا لا يعقلون  معنى الشفاعة ولا يفهمونه لأنهم أصنام وأحجار والاستفهام للتبكيت  والتقريع. لو كان القوم يشعرون. ثم أمر تعالى رسوله أن يعلن عن الحقيقة وإن  كانت عند المشركين مُرة {قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً} أي جميع  أنواع الشفاعة هي ملك لله مختصة به فلا يشفع أحد إلا بإذنه، إذاً فاطلبوا  الشفاعة من مالكها الذي له ملك السموات والأرض، لا ممن هو مملوك له، ولا  يعقل حتى معنى الشفاعة ولا يفهمها وقوله ثم إليه ترجعون أي بعد الموت  أحببتم أم كرهتم؟ فاتخذوا لكم يداً عنده بالإيمان به وتوحيده في عبادته.
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ  الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ} هذا كشف عن حال المشركين، وما هم  عليه من الجهل والسفه إنه إذا سمعوا لا إله إلا الله ينفرون وينقبضون ويظهر  ذلك غضباً في وجوههم، يكادون يسطون على من قال لا إله إلا الله، وإذا ذكر  الذين من دونه أي وإذا ذكر الأصنام التي يعبدونها من دون الله إذا هم  يستبشرون فرحون مسرورون، وهذا عائد إلى افتتانهم بأصنامهم، ونسيانهم لحقوق  ربهم عليهم وهي الإيمان به وعبادته وحده مقابل ما خلقهم ورزقهم ودبر  حياتهم، ولكن أنى لأهل ظلمة النفس وانتكاس القلب أن يعوا ويفهموا؟.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الصبر والثبات في أصعب الظروف.
2- مظاهر قدرة الله في الموت والحياة مما يقتضي الإيمان به وبلقائه وتوحيده.
3- إبطال حجة المشركين في عبادة الأوثان من أجل الشفاعة لهم إذا الشفاعة كلها لله.
4- بيان خطأ من يطلب الشفاعة من غير الله، إذ لا يملك الشفاعة إلا هو (1) .
5- بيان سفه المشركين وضلالهم في غضبهم عند سماع التوحيد، وفرحهم عند سماع الشرك.
__________
1 - في الآية مزيد بيان شرفه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بإنزال  الكتاب عليه وتقرير رسالته، واللام في للناس للتعليل والباء في بالحق  للملابسة. وفي الكلام محذوف تقديره لنفع الناس وهدايتهم بقرينة قوله بعد  "فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه".
2 - المراد بالأنفس الناس الذين يموتون إذ لفظ النفس يطلق على الذات ويطلق  على الروح قال ابن عباس وغيره من المفسرين إن أرواح الأحياء والأموات تلتقي  في المنام فتتعارف ما شاء الله منها فإذا أراد جميعها الرجوع إلى الأجساد  أمسك الله أرواح الأموات عنده وأرسل أرواح الأحياء إلى أجسادها، قال علي  رضي الله عنه فما رأته نفس النائم وهي في السماء قبل إرسالها إلى جسدها فهي  الرؤيا الصادقة، وما رأته بعد إرسالها وقبل استقرارها في جسدها فلقيها  الشياطين وتخيل إليها الأباطيل فهي الرؤيا الكاذبة.
3 - شاهد هذا من السنة حديث الصحيحين وفيه قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذا أوى أحدكم إلى فراشه فلينفض بداخله إزاره فإنه لا يدري من  خلفه عليه ثم ليقل باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي وبك أرفعه إن أمسكت نفسي فارحمها  وإن أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين. والشاهد في أمساك الروح  في المنام وإرسالها.
4 - أم هذه هي المنقطعة وهي للإضراب الانتقالي وهو انتقال من تشنيع شركهم إلى إبطال معاذيرهم في شركهم.
5 - الشفاعة أمر معنوي فملكها معناه تحصيل إجابتها إذ الأمور المعنوية لا تملك.
******************************  ****
قُلِ  اللَّهُمَّ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ  وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِي مَا كَانُوا فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ (46) وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لَافْتَدَوْا بِهِ مِنْ سُوءِ الْعَذَابِ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَبَدَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا  يَحْتَسِبُونَ (47) وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا كَسَبُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ  مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (48) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض: قل يا نبينا: يا الله خالق السموات والأرض.
عالم الغيب والشهادة: أي يا عالم الغيب وهو كل ما غاب عن الأبصار والحواس والشهادة خلاف الغيب.
فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون: أي من أمور الدين عقائد وعبادات.
ولو أن للذين ظلموا: أي ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
وبدا لهم ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون: أي وظهر لهم من عذاب الله ما لم يكونوا يظنونه.
وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون: وأحاط بهم العذاب الذي كانوا في الدنيا يستهزئون به.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {قُلِ اللهُمَّ (1) } هذا إرشاد من الله تعالى لرسوله أن يفزع  إليه بالدعاء والضراعة إذ استحكم الخلاف بينه وبين خصومه وضاق الصدر أي قل  يا رسولنا يا الله {فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي خالقهما،  {عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ} أي ما غاب عن الأبصار والحواس فلم  يُدرَك، والشهادة وهو ما رؤي بالأبصار وأدرك بالحواس {أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ  بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ} مؤمنهم وكافرهم {فِي مَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُون} من  الإيمان بك وبلقائك وصفاتك وعبادتك ووعدك ووعيدك اهدني لما اختلفوا فيه من  الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط المستقيم.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا} أي أنفسهم بالشرك وهو  الظلم العظيم وبغشيان المعاصي والذنوب لو أن لهم عند معاينة العذاب يوم  القيامة {مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً} من أموال ونفائسها ومثله معه وقبل  منهم الفداء {لافْتَدَوْا بِهِ مِنْ سُوءِ الْعَذَابِ} ولما تردّدوا أبداً  وهذا دالٌّ على شدّة العذاب وأنه لا يطاق ولا يحتمَل مع حرمانهم من الجنة  ونعيمها.
وقوله تعالى: {وَبَدَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ  (2) } أي وظهر لهم أي لأولئك الذين إذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت قلوبهم وإذا  ذكرت الأصنام فرحوا بذلك واستبشروا وبدا لهم من ألوان العذاب ما لم يكونوا  يظنون ولا يحتسبون. وقوله تعالى: {وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ (3) مَا  كَسَبُوا} أي من من الشرك والكفر والفسق والعصيان أي ظهر لهم وتجلى أمامهم  فاشتد كربهم وعظم الأمر عندهم، وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون أي أحاط بهم  وحدق عليهم العذاب الذي كانوا إذا ذكر لهم وعيداً وتخويفاً استهزءوا به  وسخروا منه وممن ذكرهم به ويخوفهم منه كالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية اللجوء إلى الله تعالى عند اشتداد الكرب وعظم الخلاف والدعاء بهذا الدعاء وهو "اللهم ربّ
جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم  بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك  تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم" إذ ثبتت السنة به. والآية ذكرت أصله.
2- بيان عظم العذاب وشدته يوم القيامة وأن المرء لو يقبل منه فداء لافتدى منه بما في الأرض من أموال ومثله
معه.
3- التحذير من الاستهزاء بأخبار الله تعالى ووعده ووعيده.
__________
1 - رواه مسلم عن عائشة أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان  يستفتح به صلاته من الليل وروي عن سعيد بن جبير أنه قال إني لأعرف آية ما  قرأها أحد قط فسأل الله شيئاً إلا أعطاه إياه قوله {قل اللهم فاطر السموات}  .. الخ".
2 - روي أن محمد ابن المنذر جزع عند موته جزعاً شديداً وقيل له ما هذا  الجزع؟ قال: أخاف آية من كتاب الله {وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا  يحتسبون} .
3 - السيئات جمع سيئة وهو وصف أضيف إلى موصوفه وهو الموصول {ما كسبوا} أي  مكسوباتهم السيئات وتأنيثها باعتبار شهرة إطلاق السيئة على الفعلة القبيحة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (7)  
الحلقة (739)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 492الى صــــ 502)

**فَإِذَا  مَسَّ الْإِنْسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَانَا ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلْنَاهُ نِعْمَةً  مِنَّا قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ بَلْ هِيَ فِتْنَةٌ  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (49) قَدْ قَالَهَا الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (50)  فَأَصَابَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا كَسَبُوا وَالَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْ  هَؤُلَاءِ سَيُصِيبُهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا كَسَبُوا وَمَا هُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ  (51) أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (52)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا: أي أصاب الإنسان الكافر ضر أي مرض وغيره مما يضره دعانا أي سأل كشف ضره.
ثم إذا خولناه نعمة منا: ثم إذا خولناه أي أعطيناه نعمة منا من صحة أو مال وغيرهما.
قال إنما أوتيته على علم: قال أي ذلك الكافر إنما أوتيت ذلك العطاء على علم من الله بأني أستحقه.
بل هي فتنة: أي تلك النعمة لم يعطها لأهليته لها، وإنما أعطيها فتنة واختباراً له.
ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون: أي أن ما أعطوه من مال وصحة وعافية هو فتنة لهم وليس لرضا الله تعالى عنهم.
قد قالها الذين من قبلهم: أي قال قولتهم من كان قبلهم كقارون فلم يلبثوا أن أخذوا فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون.
والذين ظلموا من هؤلاء سيصيبهم: أي والذين ظلموا بالشرك من هؤلاء أي من كفار قريش.
سيئات ما كسبوا (1) : أي كما أصاب من قبلهم وقد أصابهم قحط سبع سنين وقتلوا في بدر.
وما هم بمعجزين: أي فائتين الله تعالى ولا غالبين له.
أو لم يعلموا أن الله يبسط الرزق: أي أقالوا تلك المقالة ولم يعلموا أن الله يبسط الرزق.
لمن يشاء ويقدر: أي يوسعه لمن يشاء امتحانا، ويضيقه ابتلاء.
إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون: أي إن في ذلك المذكور من التوسعة امتحانا  والتضييق ابتلاء لآيات أي علامات على قدرة الله وكمال تدبيره لأمور خلقه.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في بيان حيرة المشركين وفساد قلوبهم نتيجة كفرهم وجهلهم  فقوله تعالى:{فَإِذَا مَسَّ (2) الْإِنْسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَانَا} يعني ذاك  الكافر الذي إذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت نفسه وإذا ذكرت الأوثان سُر وفرح  واستبشر هذا الإنسان إذا مسّه ضرّ من مرض أو غيره مما يضر ولا يسر دعا ربه  منيباً إليه ولم يشرك معه فيه هذه الحال أحداً لعلمه أن الأوثان لا تكشف  ضراً ولا تعطي خيراً، وإذا خوله الله تعالى نعمة من فضله ابتلاء له قال  إنما أوتيت الذي أوتيت على علم من الله بأني أهل لذلك (3) ، فأكذبه الله  تعالى فقال بل هي فتنة، ولكن أكثرهم أي أكثر المشركين لا يعلمون أن الله  تعالى إذا أعطاهم إنما أعطاهم ليفتنهم لا لحبه لهم ولا لرضا عنهم. والدليل  على أن ذلك العطاء للمشركين فتنة لا غير أن قولتهم هذه قد قالها الذين من  قبلهم كقارون وغيره فلم يلبثوا حتى أخذهم الله بذنوبهم فما أغنى عنهم ما  كانوا يكسبون من أموال طائلة، قال تعالى: {فَأَصَابَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا  كَسَبُوا} فلم يؤاخذوا بدون ذنب بل أخذوا بذنوبهم وهو قوله تعالى فأصابهم  سيئات (4) ما كسبوا وقوله تعالى {وَالَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْ هَؤُلاءِ} أي  من كفار قريش سيصيبهم أيضاً سيئات ما كسبوا من الشرك والعناد والظلم، وما  هم بمعجزين لله فائتينه أبداً وكيف وقد أصابهم قحط سبع سنين وقتلوا وأسروا  في بدر والفتح.
وقوله تعالى {أَوَلَمْ (5) يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ} أي أقالوا مقالتهم تلك ولم يعلموا أن الله يبسط  الرزق لمن يشاء امتحاناً له أيشكر أم يكفر ويقدر أي يضيق على من يشاء  ابتلاء له أيصبر أم يضجر ويسخط فلم يكن بسطه الرزق حباً في المبسوط له، ولا  التضييق كرهاً للمضيق عليه، وإنما البسط كالتضييق لحكمة التربية والتدبير،  ولكن الكافرين لا يعلمون هذا فجهلهم بالحكم جعلهم يقولون الباطل ويعتقدونه  أما المؤمنون فلا يقولون مقالتهم لعلمهم ونور قلوبهم فلذا هم يجدون الآيات  في مثل هذا التدبير واضحة دالة على علم الله وحكمته وقدرته فيزدادون  إيماناً ونوراً وبصيرة.**
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان تناقض أهل الكفر والجهل والضلال في كل حياتهم لأنهم يعيشون على ظلمة الجهل والكفر.
2- تقرير ما من (6) مصيبة إلا بذنب جلي أو خفي كبير أو صغير.
3- بيان أن بسط الرزق وتضييقه على الأفراد أو الجماعات لا يعود إلى حب الله  للعبد أو كرهه له، وإنما يعود لسنن التربية الإلهية وحكم التدبير لشؤون  الخلق.
4- أهل الإيمان هم الذين ينتفعون بالآيات والدلائل لأنهم أحياء يبصرون ويعقلون أما أهل الكفر فهم أموات لا يرون الآيات ولا يعقلونها.
5- تهديد الله تعالى للظالمين ووعيده الشديد بأنه سيصيبهم كما أصاب غيرهم جزاء ظلمهم وكسبهم الفاسد.
__________**
1 - أي أصابهم سوء كسبهم وقبحه وهو ما عملوه من سيئات الشرك والمعاصي.
2 - في هذه الآية بيان حقيقة وهي أن كفار قريش كانوا يؤمنون بالله رباً فهم  أفضل من كفار البلاشفة الشيوعيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالله تعالى كما أن كفار  قريش أحسن حالا من بعض جهال المسلمين اليوم إذ يخلصون الدعاء لله في الشدة  وجهال المسلمين يشركون في الرخاء والشدة معا وذلك بدعائهم الأولياء  والأموات والاستغاثة بهم في كل حال.
3 - قال بعضهم على علم أي بوجوه الكسب وطرق تنمية المال وتكثيره حتى لا  يحمد الله ولا يشكره ولا منافاة بين هذا وما في التفسير إذ بعضهم يقول هذا  وبعض يقول ذاك.
4 - أي جزاء سيئات كسبهم من الشرك والشر والفساد.
5 - الاستفهام إنكاري ينكر تعالى عليهم انتفاء علمهم بذلك لأنهم تسببوا في انتفاء العلم فلذا تضمن الاستفهام توبيخاً لهم.
6 - شاهده قوله تعالى {وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم} الآية من  الشورى وقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "والذي نفس محمد بيده ما من  خدش عود ولا اختلاج عرق ولا عثرة قدم إلا بذنب وما يعفو عنه أكثر" رواه ابن  أبي حاتم. قال لما نزلت هذه الآية قاله رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.**
******************************  *
**قُلْ  يَاعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا  مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ  هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (53) وَأَنِيبُوا إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ  وَأَسْلِمُوا لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ الْعَذَابُ ثُمَّ لَا  تُنْصَرُونَ (54) وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ الْعَذَابُ بَغْتَةً وَأَنْتُمْ  لَا تَشْعُرُونَ (55) أَنْ تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَاحَسْرَتَا عَلَى مَا  فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُ لَمِنَ السَّاخِرِينَ (56)  أَوْ تَقُولَ لَوْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ هَدَانِي لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ  (57) أَوْ تَقُولَ حِينَ تَرَى الْعَذَابَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي كَرَّةً  فَأَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (58) بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَتْكَ آيَاتِي  فَكَذَّبْتَ بِهَا وَاسْتَكْبَرْتَ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (59)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم: أي أفرطوا في الجناية عليها بالإسراف في المعاصي.
لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله: أي لا تيأسوا من المغفرة لكم ودخول الجنة.
إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا: أي ذنوب من أشرك وفسق إن هو تاب توبة نصوحاً.
وأنيبوا إلى ربكم: أي ارجعوا إليه بالإيمان والطاعة.
وأسلموا له: أي أخلصوا له أعمالكم.
واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم: أي القرآن الكريم فأحلوا حلاله وحرموا حرامه.
أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى: أي نفس الكافر والمجرم يا حسرتى أي يا ندامتي.
على ما فرطت في جنب الله: أي في جانب حق الله فلم أطعه كما أطاعه غيري.
وإن كنت لمن الساخرين: أي المستهزئين بدين الله تعالى وعباده المؤمنين.
لو أن لي كرة فأكون من المحسنين: أي لو أن لي رجعة إلى الدنيا فأكون إذاً من المؤمنين الذين أحسنوا القصد والعمل.
بلى قد جاءتك آياتي: أي ليس الأمر كما تزعم أنك تتمنّى الهداية بل قد جاءتك آياتي فكذبت بها واستكبرت.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد صح أن أناسا (1) كانوا قد أشركوا وقتلوا وزنوا فكبر عليهم ذلك وقالوا  نبعث إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من يسأله لنا هل لنا  من توبة فإن قال: نعم، وإلا بقينا على ما نحن عليه وقبل أن يصل رسولهم نزلت  هذه الآية {قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ}  أي أفرطوا في ارتكاب الجرائم فكانوا بذلك مسرفين على أنفسهم {لا  تَقْنَطُوا} أي لا تيأسوا {مِنْ رَحْمَةِ} في أن يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم  الجنة، إن أنتم تبتم إليه وأنبتم {إِنَّ اللهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ (2)  جَمِيعاً} لمن تاب منها فإنه تعالى لا يستعصي عليه ذنب فلا يقدر على مغفرته  وعدم المؤاخذة عليه إنه هو الغفور الرحيم.
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَنِيبُوا (3) إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَأَسْلِمُوا لَهُ مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ الْعَذَابُ ثُمَّ لا تُنْصَرُونَ (4) } أي أيها  المذنبون المسرفون أنيبوا ربكم أي ارجعوا إلى طاعته بفعل المأمور وترك  المنهي وأسلموا له أي أخلصوا أعمالكم ظاهراً وباطناً له مبادرين بذلك حلول  العذاب قبل أن يحل بكم ثم لا تنصرون أي لا تقدرون على منعه منكم ولا دفعه  عنكم.
{وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ} في هذا  القرآن العظيم فامتثلوا الأمر واجتنبوا النهي وخذوا بالعزائم واتركوا الرخص  مبادرين بذلك أيضاً حلول العذاب قبل أن يحل بكم بغتة أي فجأة وأنتم لا  تشعرون به، بادروا بالتوبة والإنابة والإسلام الصادق ظرفاً تقول فيه النفس  يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله أي يا حسرتى (5) يا ندامتي الحاملة لي  الغم والحزن احضري هذا وقت حضورك على تفريطي في جانب (6) حق الله تعالى حيث  ما عبدته حق عبادته فلا ذكرته ولا شكرت له {وَإِنْ كُنْتُ لَمِنَ  السَّاخِرِينَ} أي المستهزئين بدينه وعباده المؤمنين يا له من اعتراف يؤدي  بصاحبه في سواء الجحيم، بادروا يا عباد الله هذا وذاك {أَوْ تَقُولَ لَوْ  أَنَّ اللهَ هَدَانِي (7) لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ، أَوْ تَقُولَ حِينَ  تَرَى الْعَذَابَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي كَرَّةً (8) } أي رجعة إلى الحياة الدنيا  {فَأَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} أي المؤمنين الذين أحسنوا النية والقصد  والعمل. قال تعالى رداً على تمنياتهم الكاذبة: {بَلَى} أي ليس الأمر كما  زعمت أيها المتمني بقولك {لَوْ أَنَّ اللهَ هَدَانِي لَكُنْتُ مِنَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ} للشرك والمعاصي التي وقعت بها في جهنم بل جاءتك آياتي هادية  لك مرشدة فكذبت بها واستكبرت عن العمل بما جاء فيها وكنت من الكافرين  بذلك.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان فضل الله ورحمته على عباده بقبول توبة العبد إن تاب مهما كانت ذنوبه.
2- دعوة الله الرحيم إلى عباده المذنبين - بالإنابة إليه والإسلام الخالص له.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء بذكر ما يحدث فيه وما يجري في ساحته من أهوال.
4- وجوب تعجيل التوبة والمبادرة بها قبل حلول العذاب في الدنيا أو الموت والموت أدهى وأمر حيث لا تقبل توبة بعد الموت أبداً.
5- الترغيب في الأخذ بالعزائم وترك الرخص لغير ضرورة.
6- إبطال مذهب الجبرية الذين يرون أنهم مجبورون على فعل المعاصي وغشيان الذنوب، كقول أحدهم لو أن الله هداني لفعلت كذا أو تركت كذا.
7- فضل التقوى والإحسان وفضل المتقين والمحسنين.
__________**
1 - لقد ذكر لسبب نزول هذه الآية عدة مناسبات وما دامت العبرة بعموم اللفظ  لا بخصوص السبب فلا حاجة إلى ذكرها وما في التفسير كافٍ وهو ما تضمنته  رواية البخاري.
2 - قوله تعالى {إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا} تعليل للنهي عن اليأس والقنوط من رحمة الله.
3 - الإنابة التوبة ولما في التوبة من معنى الرجوع عدي الفعل بإلى.
4 - النصر: الإعانة على الغلبة بحيث يتخلص المغلوب من يد غالبه ولا نصير لأحد على الله تعالى.
5 - الحسرة: الندامة الشديدة والألف في (يا حسرتى) عوض عن ياء المتكلم.
6 - قال الحسن في طاعة الله وقال الضحاك في ذكر الله يعني القرآن والعمل  به، وقال أبو عبيدة أي في ثواب الله وما في التفسير جامع شامل والجنب  والجانب بمعنى واحد.
7 - هذه كلمة حق أريد بها باطل كما قال علي للخوارج لما قالوا لا حكم إلا لله.
8 - الكرة: الرجعة ولو للتمني فهي وليت سواء.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (8)  
الحلقة (740)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 503الى صــــ 508)

وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَرَى الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ وُجُوهُهُمْ  مُسْوَدَّةٌ أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْمُتَكَبِّرِ  ينَ (60)  وَيُنَجِّي اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا بِمَفَازَتِهِمْ لَا يَمَسُّهُمُ  السُّوءُ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (61) اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ (62) لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ (63) قُلْ أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَأْمُرُونِّي أَعْبُدُ  أَيُّهَا الْجَاهِلُونَ (64) وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ  مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (65) بَلِ اللَّهَ فَاعْبُدْ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ  (66) 
شرح الكلمات:
ويوم القيامة: أي بأن يبعث الناس من قبورهم.
ترى الذين كذبوا على الله: أي باتخاذ أولياء من دونه وبالقول الكاذب عليه سبحانه وتعالى.
وجوههم مسودة: أي سوداء من الكرب والحزن وعلامة على أنهم من أهل النار وأنهم ممن كذبوا على ربهم.
أليس في جهنم مثوى للمتكبرين: أي أليس في جهنم مأوى ومستقر للمتكبرين؟ بلى  إن لهم فيها لمثوى بئس هو من مثوى للمتكبرين عن عبادة الله تعالى.
وينجي الله الذين اتقوا: أي ينجيهم من النار بسبب تقواهم للشرك والمعاصي.
بمفازتهم لا يمسهم السوء ولا هم يحزنون: أي بفوزهم بالجنة ونزولهم فيها لا يمسهم السوء أي العذاب ولا هم يحزنون لما نالهم من النعيم.
له مقاليد السموات والأرض: أي مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض.
أولئك هم الخاسرون: أي الخاسرون لأنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
قل أفغير الله تأمروني أعبد: قل يا رسولنا للذين طلبوا منك أن تعبد معهم  آلهتهم أتأمروني بعبادة غير الله، فهل تصلح العبادة لغيره وهو رب كل شيء  وإلهه فما أسوأ فهمكم أيها الجاهلون.
لئن أشركت: أي من باب الفرض لو أشركت بالله غيره في عبادته لحبط عملك ولكنت من الخاسرين.
بل الله فاعبد وكن من الشاكرين: أي بل اعبد الله وحده، إذ لا يستحق العبادة  إلاّ هو وكن من الشاكرين له على إنعامه عليك بالنبوة والرسالة والعصمة  والهداية.
معنى الآيات:
لقد تقدم في السياق الأمر بتعجيل التوبة قبل الموت فيحصل الفوت، وذلك لأن  يوم القيامة يوم أهوال وتغير أحوال وفي الآيتين الآتيتين بيان ذلك قال  تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَرَى الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى اللهِ (1) }  بأن نسبوا إليه الولد والشريك والتحليل والتحريم وهو من ذلك براء هؤلاء  {وُجُوهُهُمْ مُسْوَدَّةٌ} (2) علامة أنهم كفروا وكذبوا وأنهم من أهل  النار.
وقوله تعالى: {أَلَيْسَ (3) فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوىً لِلْمُتَكَبِّرِ  ينَ (4) }  أي بلى في جهنم مأوى ومستقر للمتكبرين الذين تكبروا عن الإيمان والعبادة.  وقوله تعالى: {وَيُنَجِّي اللهُ} أي تلك حال وهذه أخرى وهي أن الله تعالى  ينجي يوم القيامة الذين اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي بالإيمان والطاعة هؤلاء  بفوزهم بالجنة لا يمسهم السوء في عرصات القيامة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما  خلَّفوا وراءهم في الدنيا لأن ما نالهم من نعيم الجنة أنساهم ما تركوا  وراءهم وقوله تعالى: {اللهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} أي ما من كائن سوى الله  تعالى إلا وهو مخلوق والله خالقه {وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ} أي  قيم حافظ، فسبحانه ما أعظم قدرته وما أوسع علمه فلذا وجبت له العبادة ولم  تجز فضلاً عن أن تجب لسواه.
وقوله تعالى: {لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ (5) } أي له  ملكاً حقاً مفاتيح خزائن الرحمات والخيرات والبركات فهو يفتح ما يشاء ويمسك  ما يشاء فلا يصح الطلب إلا منه ولا تجوز الرغبة إلا فيه وما عبد الناس  الأوثان والأصنام إلا رغبة ورهبة فلو علموا أن رهبتهم لا تكون إلا من الذي  يقدر على كل شيء وأن رغبتهم لا تكون إلا في الذي بيده كل شيء لو علموا هذا  ما عبدوا غير الله تعالى بحال.
وقوله تعالى {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآياتِ اللهِ} الحاوية لإيمانه وصفاته  وبيان محابه ومكارهه وحدوده وشرائعه ولذا من كفر بآيات الله فلم يؤمن بها  ولم يعمل بما فيها خسر خسراناً مبيناً بحيث يخسر يوم القيامة نفسه وأهله،  وذلك هو الخسران المبين.
وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ أَفَغَيْرَ اللهِ} الآية هذا ردّ على المشركين الذين  طلبوا من الرسول أن يعترف بآلهتهم ويرضى بها مقابل أن يعترفوا له بما جاء  به ويدعو إليه فأمر تعالى أن يفاصلهم بقوله: {قُلْ أَفَغَيْرَ (6) اللهِ  تَأْمُرُونِّي (7) أَعْبُدُ أَيُّهَا الْجَاهِلُونَ} لن يكون هذا مني أبداً  كيف أعبد غير الله وهو 
ربي ومالك أمري وهو الذي كرمني بالعلم به وأوحى إليّ شرائعه. فلتيأسوا فإن  مثل هذا لن يكون أبداً، ووصفهم بالجهل لأن جهلهم (8) بالله وعظمته هو الذي  سول لهم عبادة غيره والتعصب لها.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ} أي أوحى الله إليك كما أوحى إلى  الأنبياء من قبلك بالتالي وهو وعزة الله وجلاله {لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْت} بنا  غيرنا في عبادتنا ليحبطن (9) عملك أي يبطل كله ولا تثاب على شيء منه وإن  قل، ولتكونن بعد ذلك من جملة الخاسرين الذين يخسرون أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم  القيامة وذلك هو الخسران المبين. ثم أمر تعالى رسوله مقرراً التوحيد مبطلاً  الشرك بقوله: {بَلِ اللهَ فَاعْبُدْ (10) وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ} أي  الله وحده فاعبده وكن من الشاكرين له على إنعامه وإفضاله عليك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- اسوداد الوجه يوم القيامة علامة الكفر والخلود في جهنم.
2- ابيضاض الوجوه يوم القيامة علامة الإيمان (11) والخلود في الجنة.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء بوصف أحواله وما يدور فيه.
4- بيد الله كل شيء فلا يصح أن يطلب شيء من غيره أبداً، ومن طلب شيئاً من غير الله فهو من أجهل الخلق.
5- التنديد بالشرك وبيان خطورته إذ هو محبط للأعمال بالكلية.
6- وجوب عبادة الله بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ووجوب حمده وشكره إذ كل إنعام منه وكل إفضال له. فلله الحمد والمنة.
__________
1 - هم الذين نسبوا إليه ما هو منزه عنه كالشريك والصاحبة والولد، ويدخل في  هذا كل من نسب إلى الله تعالى صفة لا دليل له فيها، وكذا من شرع شيئا  ونسبه إلى الله تعالى ليقبل منه ويروج، ولا يدخل أهل الاجتهاد إذا أخطأوا  في الأدلة والحكم المقيس الذي لا نص فيه ولا يجوز أن يقال فيه قال الله أو  أمر أو شرع تحاشياً من النسبة إلى الله تعالى بغير نص من كتاب أو سنة.
2 - جملة وجوههم مسودة مبتدأ وخبر في محل نصب على الحال، لأن الرؤيا بصرية وليست قلبية.
3 - الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا والاستفهام للتقرير.
4 - التكبر شدة الكبر وهو إظهار المرء التعاظم على غيره لأنه يعد نفسه  عظيما وفي التنديد به من حديث مسلم "إن الله لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه  مثقال حبة خردل من كبر"
5 - المقاليد جمع إقليد وجمع على غير قياس والمراد مفاتيح خزائن السماء  والأرض حيث أرزاق العباد وما به تقوم حياتهم، من أمطار وزروع وضروع ومعادن  وغيرها.
6 - غير منصوب بأعبد، وأعبد مرفوع لحذف أن مع حرف الجر إذ الأصل بأن أعبد  فلما حذف الناصب ارتفع الفعل. هذا على رأي كثير من النحاة والجمهور يقولون  لا حذف وأعبد هو المستفهم عنه، وتأمروني اعتراض أو حال وتقدير الكلام أأعبد  غير الله لكونكم تأمروني بذلك.
7 - قرأ نافع تأمرون بنون واحدة مخففة بحذف إحدى النونين، وقرأ حفص  والجمهور تأمروني بتشديد النون إدغاماً لإحدى النونين في الأخرى وفي جملة  أيها الجاهلون تقريع لهم ووصف لهم بالجهل وهو وصف مذموم.
8 - العرب مع أنهم أميون يعترفون بفضل العالم على الجاهل قال شاعرهم:
سلي إن جهلت الناس عنا وعنهم
فليس سواء عالم وجهول
9 - حبوط العمل بطلانه حيث لا يثاب عليه والخسران مقيد بأن يموت على الردة  أما إن راجع الإسلام فلا يخسر لآية {ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر}  فالآية مقيدة لإطلاق آية الزمر.
10 - بل للإبطال أي إبطال عبادة ما دعاه إليه المشركون وقصره على عبادة  الله وحده وأمره أن يكون في جملة الشاكرين لله إنعامه عليهم بنعمة الإسلام.
11 - شاهده آية آل عمران {يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه} الآية.
******************************  ****
وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (67) وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ (68) وَأَشْرَقَتِ  الْأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ  وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ  (69) وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا  يَفْعَلُونَ (70) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما قدروا الله حق قدره: أي ما عظموا الله حق عظمته ولا عرفوه حق معرفته حين أشركوا في عبادته غيره من أوثانهم.
والأرض جميعاً قبضته: أي والأرض بجميع أجزائها قبضته.
والسموات مطويات بيمينه: أي والسموات السبع مطويات بيمينه.
سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون: أي تقدس وتنزه عما يشرك به المشركون من أوثان.
ونفخ في الصور: أي نفخ إسرافيل نفخة الصعق.
ثم نفخ فيه أخرى: أي مرة أخرى وهي نفخة القيام لرب العالمين.
وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها: أي أضاءت الأرض بنور الله تعالى حين يتجلى لفصل القضاء.
ووضع الكتاب: أي كتاب الأعمال للحساب.
وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء: أي بالنبيين ليشهدوا على أممهم، والشهداء محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأمته.
وفضي بينهم بالحق: أي بالعدل وهم لا يظلمون لا بنقص حسناتهم ولا بزيادة سيئاتهم.
وهو أعلم بما يفعلون: أي أعلم حتى من العاملين أنفسهم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ} (1) إنه بعد أن قرر  تعالى التوحيد وندد بالشرك والمشركين أخبر تعالى ناعيا على المشركين شركهم  ودعوتهم نبيه للشرك بأنهم بفعلهم ذلك ما قدروا الله حق قدره أي ما عظموه حق  عظمته وذلك لجهلهم به تعالى حين عبدوا معه غيره ودعوا نبيه إلى دلك،  وقوله: {وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً (2) قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ} (3) فالذي يجعل الأرض بكل  طبقاتها وأجزائها في قبضته والسموات يطويها بيمينه فالسموات والأرض جميعا  في يده، ويقول أنا الملك أين الملوك. فصاحب هذه القدرة العظمى كيف يعبد معه  آلهة أخرى هي أصنام وتماثيل أوثان. لذا نزه تعالى نفسه بقوله  {سُبْحَانَهُ} أي تنزه وتقدس عن الشريك والنظير والصاحبة والولد وعن صفات  المحدثين، وتعالى عما يشركون أي ترفع عن أن يكون له شريك وهو رب كل شيء  ومليكه.
وقوله تعالى: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ (4) } الآية هذا عرض لمظاهر القدرة  التي يتنافى معها عقلاً وجود من يستحق العبادة معه سبحانه وتعالى، والنافخ  في الصور أي البوق إسرافيل قطعاً إذ هو الموكل بالنفخ في الصور فإذا نفخ  هذه النفخة صعق من (5) في السموات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله، فهذا  استثناء دال على أن بعضاً من المخلوقات لم يصعق في هذه النفخة، {ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ} أي في الصور نفخة {أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ  يَنْظُرُونَ} هذه النفخة تسمى نفخة القيام لله رب العالمين لأجل الحساب  وقوله تعالى: {وَأَشْرَقَتِ الْأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ  الْكِتَابُ (6) } أي كتاب الأعمال للحساب {وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ  }  ليشهدوا على أممهم وجيء بالشهداء وهم أمة 
محمد يشهدون على الأمم السابقة بأن رسلها قد بلغتهم دعوة الله، وشهادة أمة  محمد قائمة على ما أخبرهم تعالى في كتابه القرآن الكريم أن الرسل قد بلغت  رسالات ربها لأممها، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ  أُمَّةً وَسَطاً} أي خياراً عدولاً {لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ  وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً} وقوله: {وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ} أي وحكم الله تعالى بين العباد بالعدل، ووفي كل نفس ما عملت من  خير أو شر، وهو تعالى أعلم بما يفعلون حتى من العاملين أنفسهم ولذا سيكون  الحساب عادلا لا حيف فيه لخلوه من الخطأ والغلط والجهل والنسيان لتنزه  الباري عز وجل عن ذلك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر عظمة الرب تعالى التي يتنافى معها الشرك به عز وجل في عباداته.
2- تقرير البعث والجزاء ببيان أحواله وما يجري فيه.
3- بيان عدالة الله في قضائه بين عباده في عرصات القيامة.
4- فضيلة هذه الأمة بقبولها شاهدة على الأمم التي سبقتها.
__________
1 - حق قدره فيه إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف فحق صفة، والقدر موصوف إذ الأصل  (ما قدروا الله قدره الحق) فالحق منصوب على النيابة عن المفعول المطلق.
2 - جرد جميع من التاء إذ لم يقل والأرض جميعة جريا على الغالب وقد أثبتت في قول الشاعر:
فلو أنها نفس تموت جميعة
ولكنها نفس تساقط أنفساً
ونصب جميعا على الحال.
3 - شاهده في البخاري قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "يقبض الله  الأرض يوم القيامة ويطوي السماء بيمينه ثم يقول أنا الملك أين ملوك الأرض؟  وفي الترمذي وصححه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها سألت رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن قوله تعالى {والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة  والسموات مطويات بيمينه} قالت قلت فأين الناس يومئذ يا رسول الله؟ قال: على  جسر جهنم، وفي رواية على الصراط يا عائشة".
4 - الصور البوق ينادى به البعيد المتفرق مثل الجيش، والمراد هنا نداء الخلق لحضور الحشر أحياء للحساب والجزاء.
5 - بالتتبع للآيات القرآنية المتضمنة لأحوال الدار الآخرة نجد أن النفخات  للصور أربع نفخات: وهي نفخة الفناء، ونفخة البعث، ونفخة الصعق، ونفخة  القيام لرب العالمين. وفي هذه الآيات ذكر نفخة الصعق ونفخة القيام لرب  العالمين سميت هذه نفخة صعق لأن الخلائق يصعقون ولا يموتون بدليل حديث  البخاري "فأكون أول من يفيق فإذا موسى باطش بجانب العرش فلا أدري أكان ممن  صعق فأفاق قبلي أم كان ممن استثنى الله تعالى" لفظ مسلم. قال القرطبي  والإفاقة إنما تكون من غشية وزوال عقل لا عن موت برد الحياة والله أعلم.
6 - الكتاب اسم جنس والمراد صحائف أعمال العباد الحاوي للحسنات والسيئات.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزمر - (9)  
الحلقة (741)
سورة الزمر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وسبعون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 509الى صــــ 516)

وَسِيقَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا  فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ  رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ  لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ  الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ (71) قِيلَ ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ (72) وَسِيقَ  الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا  جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلَامٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ (73) وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ  مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ (74)  وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ  بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (75) 
شرح الكلمات:
وسيق الذين كفروا: أي وساق الملائكة بعنف الذين كفروا.
إلى جهنم زمراً: أي جماعات، جماعة المشركين وجماعة المجرمين وجماعة الظالمين.
وقال لهم خزنتها: أي الموكلون بالنار من الملائكة الواحد خازن.
ألم يأتكم رسل: هذا الاستفهام للتقرير والتوبيخ.
حقت كلمة العذاب: أي وجب العذاب للكافرين.
وسيق الذين اتقوا: أي وساقت الملائكة بلطف على النجائب الذين اتقوا ربهم أي أطاعوه ولم يشركوا به.
وفتحت أبوابها: أي والحال أن أبواب الجنة قد فتحت لاستقبالهم.
والحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده: أي أنجز لنا وعده بالجنة.
وأورثنا الأرض: أي أرض الجنة وصورة الإرث نظراً إلى قوله تعالى في وعده لهم تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقياً. (1)
نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء: أي ننزل من حيث نشاء.
فنعم أجر العاملين: أي الجنة.
حافين من حول العرش: أي محدقين بالعرش من كل جانب.
يسبحون بحمد ربهم: أي يقولون سبحان الله وبحمده.
وقضي بينهم بالحق: أي وقضى الله بمعنى حكم بين جميع الخلائق بالعدل.
وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين: أي وقالت الملائكة والمؤمنون الحمد لله رب  العالمين على استقرار أهل الجنة في الجنة وأهل النار في النار.
معنى الآيات:
بعد الفراغ من الحكم على أهل الموقف وذلك بأن حكم الله تعالى فيهم بحسب  عملهم فوفّى كل عامل بعمله من كفر ومعاص، أو إيمان وطاعة قال تعالى مخبراً  عن مصير الفريقين {وَسِيقَ (2) الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} أي ساقهم الملائكة بشدة  وعنف لأنهم لا يريدون الذهاب {إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً} أي جماعات ولفظ  الزمرة مشتق من الزمر الذي هو الصوت إذ الغالب في الجماعة أن يكون لها صوت.  وقوله تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا} إذ كانت  مغلفة كأبواب السجون لا تفتح إلا عند المجيء بالسجناء، {وَقَالَ لَهُمْ  خَزَنَتُهَا (3) } قبل الوصول إليها موبخين لهم {أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ (4)  رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ} أي المبينة لكم  الهدى من الضلال والحق من الباطل، وما يحب ربكم من العقائد والأقوال  والأعمال والصفات والذوات وما يكره من ذلك، ويدعوكم إلى فعل المحاب لتنجوا  وترك المكاره لتنجوا وتسعدوا. فأجابوا قائلين بلى أي جاءتنا بالذي قلتم  ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين ونحن منهم فوجب لنا العذاب، وعندئذ تقول  لهم الملائكة ادخلوا (5) أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها، فبئس مثوى المتكبرين أي  قبح مأوى المتكبرين في جهنم من مأوى.
وقوله تعالى: {وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ (6) اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى  الْجَنَّةِ} وسوقهم هو سوق النجائب التي يركبونها فهو سوق لطف وتكريم إلى  الجنة دار السلام زمراً زمرة الجهاد وزمرة الصدقات وزمرة العلماء وزمرة  الصلوات.... {حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا} وقد فتحت (7) أبوابها من قبل  لاستقبالهم مُعَزَزين مكرمين، فقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم أي طابت  أرواحكم بأعمالكم الطيبة فطاب مقامكم في دار السلام فنعم التحية حيوا بها  مقابل تأنيب وتوبيخ الزبانية لأهل النار. وقوله لهم فادخلوها أي الجنة حال  كون خلودكم مقدراً لكم فيها. فقالوا بعد دخولهم الجنة ونزولهم في قصورها  الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده يعنون قوله تعالى: {تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي  نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيّاً} ، وقوله: {وَأَوْرَثَنَا  الْأَرْضَ} أي أرض الجنة نتبوأ منها حيث نشاء أي ننزل منها حيث نريد  النزول، وفي قولهم أورثنا الأرض إشارة إلى أنهم ورثوها من أبويهم آدم وحواء  إذ كانت لهم قبل نزولهما منها. وقولهم فنعم أجر العاملين أي الجنة والمراد  من العمل الإيمان والتقوى في الدنيا، بأداء الفرائض واجتناب النواهي وقوله  تعالى: {وَتَرَى الْمَلائِكَةَ} أيها الرائي {حَافِّينَ مِنْ (8) حَوْلِ  الْعَرْشِ} أي محدقين بعرش الرحمن أي سريره {يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ  رَبِّهِمْ} أي قائلين: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم. قال تعالى  مخبرا عن نهاية الموقف: {وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ} أي وقضى الله بين  الخلائق بالعدل، ولما استقر أهل النار وأهل الجنة حُمد الله على الاستقرار  التام والحكم العادل الرحيم وقيل الحمد لله رب (9) العالمين أي حمدت  الملائكة ربها وحمده معهم المؤمنون وهم في دار النعيم المقيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان إهانة أهل النار بسوقهم على أرجلهم بعنف وتأنيبهم وتوبيخهم.
2- التنديد بالاستكبار عن عبادة الله تعالى، وعباده المؤمنين به، المتقين له.
3- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لأوليائه إذ يحملون على نجائب رحالها من ذهب إلى  الجنة، ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاماً. تحية احترام وإكرام، وسلام أمان من كل  مكروه.
4- بيان نهاية الموقف باستقرار أهل النار من الكفار والفجار في النار،  واستقرار أهل الجنة من المؤمنين الأتقياء الأبرار في الجنة دار الأبرار.
5- ختم كل عمل بالحمد لله فقد ابتدأ الله الخالق بالحمد فقال الحمد لله  الذي خلق السموات والأرض، وختم بالحمد، وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين.
__________
1- وجه الورث أن الله تعالى خلق لكل إنسان منزلا في النار وآخر في الجنة ثم  هم يتوارثون فأهل الجنة يرثون منازل أهل النار في الجنة وأهل النار يرثون  منازل أهل الجنة في النار.
2- هذا بيان توفية كل نفس عملها فيساق الذين كفروا إلى النار والذين آمنوا  إلى الجنان والزمر جمع زمرة كظلمة وظلم وغرفة وغرف، وهي جماعة بعد جماعة  قال الشاعر:
وترى الناس إلى منزله
زمراًً تنتابه بعد زمرة
3- الخزنة جمع خازن كسدنة وسادن.
4- الاستفهام للتقرير مع التوبيخ والتقريع.
5- قال وهب: تستقبلهم الزبانية بمقامع من حديد فيدفعونهم بمقامعهم فإنه  ليقع في الدفعة الأولى بعدد ربيعة ومضر. قال تعالى {ولهم مقامع من حديد} .
6- سوق أهل النار طردهم إلى النار بالخزي والهوان كما يفعل بالأسارى  والخارجين على السلطان وسوق أهل الجنة سوق مراكبهم إلى دار السلام إنهم لا  يذهب بهم إلا راكبين وشتان ما بين السوقين.
7- قرأ نافع والجمهور فتحت بتشديد التاء في الأولى والثانية وقرأ حفص  بالتخفيف، والواو في قوله وفتحت واو الحال والجملة حالية في محل نصب.
8- من زائدة لتقوية الكلام نحو ما جاءني من أحد.
9- قال قتادة في هذه الآية افتتح الله أول الخلق بالحمد فقال: (الحمد لله  الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور) وختم بالحمد فقال "وقضي  بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين" فحسن الاقتداء به فيبدأ العبد  قوله بالحمد ويختمه بالحمد.
******************************  *****
سورة غافر (1)
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
حم  (1) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ (2) تَنْزِيلُ  الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ (2) غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ  وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ (3) مَا يُجَادِلُ فِي آيَاتِ اللهِ إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلا يَغْرُرْكَ تَقَلُّبُهُمْ فِي الْبِلادِ (4)  كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَالْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  وَهَمَّتْ كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ بِرَسُولِهِمْ لِيَأْخُذُوهُ وَجَادَلُوا  بِالْبَاطِلِ لِيُدْحِضُوا بِهِ الْحَقَّ فَأَخَذْتُهُمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ  عِقَابِ (5) وَكَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ (6)
شرح الكلمات:
حم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب هكذا: حم ويقرأ هكذا: حا ميم.
تنزيل الكتاب من الله: أي تنزيل القرآن كائن من الله.
العزيز العليم: أي الغالب على مراده، العليم بعباده ظاهراً وباطناً حالا ومآلاً.
غافر الذنب: أي ذنب من تاب إلى الله فرجع إلى طاعته بعد معصيته.
شديد العقاب ذي الطول: أي مشدد العقوبة على من كفر به، ذي الطول أي الإنعام الواسع على من آمن به وأطاعه.
لا إله إلا هو إليه المصير: أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو إليه مرجع الخلائق كلهم.
ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا: أي في القرآن لإبطالها إلا الكافرون.
فلا يغررك تقبلهم في البلاد: أي فلا تغتر بمعاشهم سالمين فإن عاقبتهم النار.
والأحزاب من بعدهم: أي وكذبت الأحزاب من بعد قوم نوح، وهم عاد وثمود وقوم لوط.
وهمت كل أمة برسولهم ليأخذوه: أي ليتمكنوا من إصابته بما أرادوا من تعذيب وقتل.
وجادلوا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق: أي ليزيلوا به الحق ويبطلوه.
فكيف كان عقاب: أي كان واقعا موقعه حيث أهلكهم ولم يبق منهم أحداً.
كذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين كفروا: أي وجبت كلمة العذاب على الذين كفروا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {حم} : الله أعلم بمراده به، وقد ذكرنا غير ما مرة أن هذه  الحروف أفادت فائدتين الأولى أن العرب المشركين في مكة كانوا قد منعوا  المواطنين من سماع القرآن حتى لا يتأثروا به فيكفروا بآلهتهم فقد أخبر  تعالى عنهم في قوله من سورة فصلت فقال: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا  تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ}  فكانت هذه الحروف المقطعة بنغمها الخاص تستهويهم فيسمعوا فكانت فائدة  عظيمة. والثانية أن المشركين لما أصروا على أن القرآن لم يكن وحيا وإنما هو  من جنس ما يقوله الشعراء والكهان وأصحاب الأساطير تحداهم الله تعالى  بالإتيان بمثله وهو مركب ومؤلف من هذه الحروف الم طس حم والذي قوى هذه  النظرية أنه غالبا ما يذكر القرآن بعد ذكر هذه الحروف مثل الم تلك آيات  الكتاب، حم تنزيل الكتاب، حم والكتاب المبين فهاتان الفائدتان من أحسن ما  استنبطه ذو الشأن في تفسير القرآن، وما عدا ذلك فلا يحسن روايته لخلوه من  فائدة معقولة، ولا رواية عن الرسول وأصحابه منقولة.
وقوله تعالى: {تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ}  يخبر تعالى أنه عز وجل هو مصدر هذا القرآن إذ هو الذي نزله تنزيلاً على  عبده ورسوله، ووصف نفسه بالعزة والعلم فقال العزيز أي في انتقامه من أعدائه  الغالب على أمره ومراده فلا يحال بينه وبين ما يريده العليم بخلقه  وحاجاتهم ومتطلباتهم، فأنزل الكتاب لهدايتهم وإصلاحهم. وقوله: {غَافِرِ  الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ (2) }  أعلمَ أنه تعالى يغفر ذنب المستغفرين ويقبل توبة التائبين وأنه شدد العقوبة  على من كفر به وعصاه. وقوله ذي الطول أي الإنعام الواسع والفضل العظيم {لا  إِلَهَ (3) إِلَّا هُوَ} أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو العزيز الحكيم العزيز  الغالب على أمره الحكيم في تدبير خلقه.
لما أثنى تبارك وتعالى على نفسه بما هو أهله أخبر رسوله بأنه {مَا  يُجَادِلُ (4) فِي آيَاتِ اللهِ} القرآنية الحاوية للحجج القواطع والبراهين  السواطع على توحيد الله ولقائه وعلى نبوة رسول الله ما يجادل فيها {إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} وذلك لظلمة نفوسهم وفساد قلوبهم، وعليه فاصبر ولا  تغتر بظاهر ما هم عليه من سعة الرزق وسلامة البدن، وهو معنى قوله: {فَلا  يَغْرُرْكَ تَقَلُّبُهُمْ فِي (5) الْبِلادِ} أي آمنين معافين في أبدانهم  وأرزاقهم فإنهم ممهلون لا مهملون، والدليل فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح والأحزاب  (6) من بعد قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وقوم لوط وأصحاب مدين وفرعون،  وقد همت كل أمة من تلك الأمم برسولها لتأخذه فتقتله أو تنكل به. وقد  جادلوا بالباطل كما جادل قومك من قريش ليدحضوا به الحق أي ليزيلوه ويبعدوه  بباطلهم. فأخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب أي كان واقعاً موقعه والحمد لله إذ قطع  الله دابرهم وأنهى وجودهم وخصومتهم.
وقوله {وَكَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ (7) كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ (8) عَلَى الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ (9) } أي كما وجب حكمه بإهلاك تلك  الأمم المكذبة لرسلها الهامة بقتلها وقد أهلكهم الله فعلاً حقت كلمة ربك  على الذين كفروا لأنهم أصحاب النار والمراد من كلمة ربك قوله لأملأن جهنم  الآية.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير أن القرآن الكريم مصدر تنزيله هو الله تعالى إذ هو الذي أوحاه  ونزله على رسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبذلك تقررت نبوة  الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- بيان عظمة الرب تعالى المتجلية في أسمائه العزيز العليم الحكيم ذي الطول غافر الذنب قابل التوب لا إله إلا هو.
3- تقرير التوحيد والبعث والجزاء.
4- تقرير مبدأ أن الله تعالى يمهل ولا يهمل، وأن بطشه شديد.
__________
1- وتسمى أيضا سورة المؤمن وسورة الطول وهي أول ال حم التي يقال لها ديباج  القرآن وعرائس القرآن ويقال ذوات حم وذكر القرطبي أن رجلا من أهل الشام كان  ذا بأس شديد فقيل لعمر وقد سأل عنه أنه تتابع في هذا الشراب فقال عمر  لكاتبه اكتب من عمر إلى فلان سلام عليك وأنا أحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله  إلا هو بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم حم تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم.  غافر الذنب قابل التوب شديد العقاب ذي الطول لا إله إلا هو إليه المصير ثم  ختم الكتاب وقال لرسوله لا تدفعه إليه حتى تجده صاحياً ثم أمر من عنده  بالدعاء له بالتوبة له بالتوبة فلما أتته الصحيفة جعل يقرؤها ويقول قد  وعدني الله يغفر لي وحذّرني عقابه، فلم يبرح يرددها حتى بكى ثم نزع فأحسن  النزع وحسنت توبته فلما بلغ ذلك عمر أمره قال هكذا فاصنعوا إذا رأيتم أحدكم  زل زلة فسددوه وادعوا الله له أن يتوب عليه ولا تكونوا عونا للشيطان عليه.
2- يطلق الطول على سعة الفضل وسعة المال كما يطلق مطلق القدرة وهو مأخوذ من الطول ضد القصر.
3- لا إله إلا هو في موضع الصفة لله عز وجل فتكون الصفة السابقة في هذه الآية الكريمة.
4- مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً ناشئاً عن سؤال من قال ما دام هذا القرآن  تنزيلاً من العزيز الحكيم وهو أمر لا ريب فيه فلم يجادل فيه هؤلاء المشركون  فأجابهم بقوله "ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا" الآية.
5- الغرور ظن المرء شيئاً حسناً وهو بضده يقال غرك إذا جعلك تظن الشيء حسناً ويكون التغرير بالقول أو بتحسين صورة القبيح.
6- الأحزاب هم الأمم الذين تحزبوا على أنبيائهم بالتكذيب والعناد كعاد وثمود ومن بعدهم.
7- حقت أي وجبت ولزمت مأخوذ من الحق لأنه لازم.
8- قرأ نافع كلمات بالجمع وقرأ حفص بالإفراد وهي اسم جنس بمعنى الجمع.
9-الإجماع على وجوب الوقف على قوله تعالى {أنهم أصحاب النار} ثم يستأنف القراءة قائلاً الذين يحملون العرش ... الخ.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (1)  
الحلقة (742)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 517الى صــــ 522)

**الَّذِينَ  يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ  وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا  وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا  وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا  وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدْتَهُمْ وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ  آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ  يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)* *

**شرح الكلمات:**
الذين يحملون العرش: أي الملائكة حملة العرش.
ومن حوله: أي والملائكة الذين يحفون بالعرش من جميع جوانبه.
يسبحون بحمد ربهم: أي يقولون سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم هذه صلاتهم وتسبيحهم.
ويؤمنون به: كيف لا وهم عنده، ولكن هذا من باب الوصف بالكمال لهم.
ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا: أي يطلبون المغفرة للمؤمنين لرابطة الإيمان بالله التي تربطهم بهم.
ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلماً: أي يقولون يا ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما.
فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك: أي فبما أن رحمتك وعلمك وسعا كل مخلوقاتك  فاغفر للذين تابوا إليك فعبدوك ووحدوك واتبعوا سبيلك الذي هو الإسلام.
وقهم عذاب الجحيم: أي احفظهم من النار فلا تعذّبهم بها.
جنات عدن: أي بساتين فيها قصور وأنهار للإقامة الدائمة.
التي وعدتهم: أي بقوله تعالى: إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعلموا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار.
ومن صلح من آبائهم: أي ومن صلح بالإيمان ولم يفسد بالشرك والكفر.
وقهم السيئات: أي احفظهم من جزاء السيئات التي عملوها فلا تؤاخذهم بها.
ومن تق السيئات يومئذ: أي ومن تقه جزاء سيئاته يوم القيامة فلم تؤاخذه.
فقد رحمته: أي حيث سترته ولم تفضحه وعفوت عنه ولم تؤاخذه.
وذلك: أي الوقاية من العذاب وإدخال الجنة هو الفوز العظيم.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ (1) يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ (2) } يخبر تعالى عن  عظمته وموجبات الإيمان به وبآياته وتوحيده ولقائه فيقول الذين يحملون العرش  أي عرشه من الملائكة كالملائكة الذين يحفون بعرشه الجميع {يُسَبِّحُونَ  بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ} تسبيحاً مقروناً بالحمد بأن يقولوا سبحان الله وبحمده  ويؤمنون به أي يؤمنون بوحدانيته وعدم الإشراك في عبادته {وَيَسْتغفرون  (3) لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} لرابطة الإيمان التي تربطهم بهم ولعل هذا السرّ  في ذكر إيمانهم لأن المؤمنين إخوة واستغفارهم هو طلب المغفرة من الله  للمؤمنين من عباده. وهو معنى قوله: {رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ  رَحْمَةً وَعِلْماً} أي يقولون متوسلين إليه بصفاته {رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ (4)  كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْماً} أي يا ربنا وسعت رحمتك وعلمك سائر  المخلوقات فاغفر للذين تابوا أي إليك فتركوا الشرك واتبعوا سبيلك الذي هو  الإسلام فانقادوا لأمرك ونهيك، وقهم عذاب الجحيم أي احفظهم يا ربنا من عذاب  النار وأدخلهم جنات عدن أي إقامة من دخلها لا يخرج منها ولا يبغي عنها  حولا لكمال نعيمها ووفرة السعادة فيها. ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم  وذريّتهم أي وأدخل كذلك من صلح بالإيمان والتوحيد من آبائهم وأزواجهم  وذريّاتهم فألحقهم بدرجاتهم ليكونوا معهم وإن قصرت بهم أعمالهم. وقولهم إنك  أنت العزيز الحكيم توسل أيضاً إليه تعالى بصفتي العزة والغلبة والقهر لكل  المخلوقات والحكمة المتجلية في سائر الكائنات. وقولهم: {وَقِهِمُ  السَّيِّئَاتِ (5) } أي واحفظهم من جزاء سيئاتهم بأن تغفرها لهم وتسترها  عليهم حتى يتأهلوا للحاق بأبنائهم الذين نسألك أن تلحقهم بهم، {وَمَنْ تَقِ  السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ} أي يوم القيامة {فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ (6) } ،  {وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} أي النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هو  الفوز العظيم لقوله تعالى {فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ  الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ} . ومعنى ومن تق السيئات أي تقيه عذابها وذلك بأن  يغفرها لهم ويعفو عنهم فلا يؤاخذهم بها، فينجوا من النار ويدخلوا الجنة  وذلك أي النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هو الفوز العظيم.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان عظم الرب تعالى.
2- بيان فضل الإيمان وأهله (7) .
3- فضل التسبيح بقول: سبحان الله وبحمده فقد صح أن من قالها مائة مرة (8)  حين يصبح أو حين يمسي غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر أي في الكثرة.
4- بشرى المؤمنين بأن الله تعالى يجمعهم بآبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم في الجنة، وقد استجاب الله 
__________**
1- حملة العرش أفضل الملائكة وهم أربعة ويوم القيامة يضاف إليهم أربعة  فيصبحون ثمانية لقول تعالى من سورة الحاقة "ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ  ثمانية".
2- قال مجاهد بين السماء السابعة وبين العرش سبعون ألف حجاب، حجاب نور وحجاب ظلمة وحجاب نور وحجاب ظلمة.
3- قبل هذا معطوف على محذوف تقديره وينزهونه عما يقول الكافرون ويستغفرون الخ.
4- رحمة منصوب على التمييز وعلماً معطوف عليه، والتمييز محول عن فاعل إذ التقدير وسعت رحمتك وعلمك كل شيء.
5- قد لا يحتاج الأمر إلى تقدير محذوف فيقال وقهم جزاء السيئات إذ السيئات  جمع سيئة "فيعلة" من السوء وهو ما يضر ولا يسر فالسيئة كل ما يسوء من عذاب  وخوف، وهلع فدعاء الملائكة دعاء بالنجاة مما يسوء المؤمنين يوم القيامة  ولذا قالوا ومن تق السيئات أي ما يسوءه من العذاب فقد رحمته بدخول الجنة  وما في التفسير هو رأي الجمهور من المفسرين.
6- قال مطرف بن عبد الله: وجدنا أنصح عباد الله لعباد الله الملائكة،  ووجدنا أغش عباد الله لعباد الله الشياطين وتلا هذه الآية الذين يحملون  العرش إلى قوله فقد رحمته.
7- في الصحيحين.
8- يكفي كرامة للمؤمن أنه نائم على فراشه والملائكة تستغفر الله له، وتدعو  له بالنجاة من النار وبدخول الجنة كما في قوله {الذين يحملون العرش} الآية.**
******************************  ***
**إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنَادَوْنَ لَمَقْتُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  مَقْتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِذْ تُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى الْإِيمَانِ فَتَكْفُرُونَ  (10) قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ (11)  ذَلِكُمْ بِأَنَّهُ إِذَا دُعِيَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ كَفَرْتُمْ وَإِنْ  يُشْرَكْ بِهِ تُؤْمِنُوا فَالْحُكْمُ لِلَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ الْكَبِيرِ (12)  هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  رِزْقًا وَمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُنِيبُ (13) فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ  مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ (14) رَفِيعُ  الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ  يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ لِيُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ التَّلَاقِ (15) يَوْمَ هُمْ  بَارِزُونَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ  الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ (16) الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَى كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَا ظُلْمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ  الْحِسَابِ (17)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ينادون لمقت الله: أي يناديهم الملائكة لتقول لهم لمقت الله إياكم أكبر من مقتكم أنتم لأنفسكم، والمقت أشد البغض.
إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون: أي مقت الله تعالى لكم عندما كنتم في الدنيا  تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون أكبر من مقتكم أنفسكم اليوم لما رأيتم العذاب.
أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين: أي أمتنا مرتين الأولى عندما كنا عدماً  فخلقتنا، والثانية عندما أمتنا في الدنيا بقبض أرواحنا، وأحييتنا مرتين  الأولى لما أخرجتنا من بطون أمهاتنا أحياء فهذه مرة والثانية بعد أن بعثتنا  من قبورنا أحياء.
فاعترفنا بذنوبنا: أي بذنوبنا التي هي التكذيب بآياتك ولقائك والشرك بك.
فهل إلى خروج من سبيل: أي فهل من طريق إلى العودة إلى الحياة الدنيا مرة ثانية لنؤمن بك ونوحدك ونطيعك ولا نعصيك.
ذلكم: أي العذاب الذي أنتم فيه.
بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم: أي بسبب أنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم بالتوحيد.
يريكم آياته: أي دلائل توحيده وقدرته على بعثكم ومجازاتكم.
وما يتذكر إلا من ينيب: أي إلا من يتعظ إلا من ينيب إلى الله ويرجع إليه بتوحيده.
يلقي الروح من أمره: أي يلقي بالوحي من أمره على من يشاء من عباده.
لينذر يوم التلاق: أي لينذر من يوحي إليه من البشر وهو الرسول يوم تلاقي أهل السماء وأهل الأرض وذلك يوم القيامة.
يوم هم بارزون: أي لا يسترهم شيء لا جبل ولا شجر ولا حجر.
لمن الملك اليوم: أي لمن السلطان اليوم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد أن بين تعالى حال المؤمنين وأنهم هم وأزواجهم في دار النعيم يبين في  هذه الآيات الثلاث حال الكافرين في النار جرياً على أسلوب القرآن في  الترغيب والترهيب فقال تعالى مخبراً عن أهل النار: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا} أي بربهم ولقائه وتوحيده ينادون أي تناديهم الملائكة فتقول لهم -  بعد أن يأخذوا في مقت أنفسهم ولعن بعضهم بعضاً- {لَمَقْتُ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ  (1) مِنْ مَقْتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ} وذلك لأنكم كنتم تدعون إلى الإيمان  بالله وتوحيده وطاعته فتكفرون وتجحدون متكبرين.
وهنا في الآية الثانية (10) يقولون وهم في جهنم {رَبَّنَا} أي يا ربنا  {أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ} يعنون بالموتتين  الأولى وهم نطف (2) ميتة والثانية بقبض أرواحهم عند نهاية آجالهم، ويعنون  بالحياتين الأولى التي كانت لهم في الدنيا قبل موتهم والثانية التي بعد  البعث، وقولهم: {فَاعْتَرَفْنَا (3) بِذُنُوبِنَا} أي التي قارفناها في  الحياة الدنيا وهي الكفر والشرك والمعاصي. وقولهم بعد هذا الاعتذار {فَهَلْ  إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ} أي فهل من طريق إلى الخروج من النار والعودة  إلى الحياة الدنيا لنصلح ما أفسدنا، ونطيع من عصينا؟ والجواب قطعاً لا سبيل  إلى ذلك أبداً، وبقاؤكم وفي العذاب ليس ظلماً لكم وإنما هو جزاء وفاق لكم  ثم ذكر تعالى علة عذابهم بقوله {ذَلِكُمْ بِأَنَّهُ إِذَا دُعِيَ اللهُ  وَحْدَهُ كَفَرْتُمْ} بالله وتوحيد {وَإِنْ يُشْرَكْ بِهِ تُؤْمِنُوا} أي  وإن يشرك بالله تؤمنوا كقولهم لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريكاً هو لك تملك وما  ملك وقوله فالحكم 
لله العلي الكبير، وقد حكم بعذابكم فلا سبيل إلى نجاتكم. فامقتوا أنفسكم  ونوحوا على أرواحكم فما ذلكم بمجديكم ولا بمخفف العذاب عنكم. وقوله تعالى:  {هُوَ الَّذِي (4) يُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ} هذا خطاب للناس في هذه الحياة  الدنيا خطاب لمشركي قريش بعد أن عرض عليهم صورة صادقة حية لحالهم في جهنم  يوم القيامة عاد يخاطبهم داعياً لهم إلى الإيمان فقال هو أي المعبود بحق  الله الذي يريكم آياته أي حججه ودلائل وحدانيته وقدرته على بعثكم ومجازاتكم  {وَيُنَزِّلُ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ رِزْقاً} من المطر وغيره. ومع ذاك  البيان وهذا الإفضال، {وَمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُنِيبُ} أي فلا يتعظ  إلا من شأنه الإنابة إلى ربه تعالى في كل شأنه.
وقوله تعالى: {فَادْعُوا اللهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ} هذا خطاب  للموحدين يأمرهم تعالى بالاستمرار على توحيد الله في عباداته والإخلاص لله  تعالى في كل أعمالهم، ولو كره الكافرون ذلك منهم فإنه غير ضائرهم.
وقوله تعالى: {رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ (5) } أي هو الله ذو  الدرجات الرفيعة والعرش العظيم {يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ (6) مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى  مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ} أي يلقي بالوحي من أمره الذي يريد إنفاذه إلى  خلقه على من يشاء من عباده ممن يصطفيهم وينبئهم من أجل أن ينذروا عباده  يوم التلاقي وهو يوم القيامة إذ يلتقي أهل الأرض بأهل السماء والمخلوقون  بخالقهم وهو قوله {لِيُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ التَّلاقِ يَوْمَ هُمْ بَارِزُونَ}  (7) من قبورهم لا شيء يسترهم، {لا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ} ،  وفي هذا الموقف العظيم يقول الجبار سبحانه وتعالى: {لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ  الْيَوْمَ} ؟ فلا يجيبه أحد رهبة منه وخوفاً فيجيب نفسه بنفسه قائلاً:  {لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ. الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ} من خير وشر لتمام العدالة الإلهية، ويؤكد ذلك قوله: {لا ظُلْمَ  الْيَوْمَ إِنَّ اللهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ} ويأخذ في محاسبتهم فلا ينتصف  النهار إلا وأهل الجنة في الجنة قائلون في أحسن مقيل اللهم اجعلني منهم ومن  قال آمين.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- عدم جدوى الاعتذار يوم القيامة هذا فيما لو أذن للعبد أن يعتذر فلا ينفعه اعتذار.
2- تقرير التوحيد وإبطال الشرك والتنديد.
3- بيان إفضال الله على العباد إذ يريهم آياته لهدايتهم ويرزقهم وهم يكفرون به.
4- وجوب إخلاص الدعاء وسائر العبادات لله وحد ولو كره ذلك المشركون.
5- تقرير النبوة، وبيان الحكمة فيها وهي إنذار الناس من عذاب يوم القيامة  حيث الناس بارزون لله لا يخفى على الله منهم شيء فيحاسبهم بعلمه وعدله فلا  ينقضي نهار إلا وقد استقر أهل الجنة في الجنة وأهل النار في النار اللهم  أعذنا من نار جهنم.
__________**
1- اللام في جواب قسم أي والله لمقت الله الخ والخاطب هم الملائكة وجائز إن  لم يكن راجحاً أن يكون المعنى لمقت الله إياكم لما كنتم لمّا كنتم تدعون  إلى الإيمان في الدنيا على أيدي رسلكم فتكفرون مقت الله ذلك أشد من مقتكم  أنفسكم اليوم.
2- جائز أن تكون الموتة الأولى لما كانوا في الرحم قبل نفخ الروح، وجائز أن  يكون العدم السابق للوجود في الرحم شاهده آية البقرة {وكنتم أمواتاً  فأحياكم} .
3- سر اعترافهم هذا أنهم يرجون من ورائه الخروج من النار ظناً منهم أنه نافع لهم شاهده قولهم مستعطفين: {فهل إلى خروج من سبيل}
4- جائز أن يكون الخطاب هنا موجها إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين وكونه عاماً يشمل الموحدين والمشركين أولى أو ليزداد  المؤمنون إيماناً وليتوب المشركون أما قوله تعالى فادعوا الله مخلصين له  الدين فظاهر في أنه خطاب للمؤمنين.
5-رفيع الدرجات خبر والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو عائد على الله ورفيع الدرجات  خبر وهو يحتمل أمرين كلاهما حق الأول أن الله تعالى هو ذو الشأن العظيم  والصفات العلا والأسماء الحسنى والقدر الأعلى والثاني أنه تعالى رافع درجات  أوليائه في دار كرامته إذ رفيع إما أن يكون صفة مشبّهة عائدة إلى الذات  الإلهية العلية، أو فعيل بمعنى فاعل أي رافع درجات أوليائه.
6- فيه تقرير النبوة المحمدية بإثبات الوحي الإلهي لمن يشاء من عباده فبعد  تقرير البعث والتوحيد قرر النبوة المحمدية وهذه أصول الدين التي عليها مدار  الحياة الإيمانية.
7- هذا عرض أيضا لأحوال يوم القيامة المقصود منه التذكير به والدعوة إلى  تقوية الإيمان به إذ هو عامل إصلاح النفوس مع بيان عظمة الله وعدله وهي  موجبات توحيده وطاعته وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (2)  
الحلقة (743)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 522الى صــــ 525)

**وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ  يَوْمَ الْآزِفَةِ إِذِ الْقُلُوبُ لَدَى الْحَنَاجِرِ كَاظِمِينَ مَا  لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ يُطَاعُ (18) يَعْلَمُ  خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ (19) وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي  بِالْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (20) فِي الصُّدُورُ (19)  وَاللهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لا  يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (20)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يوم الآزفة: أي يوم القيامة.
إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر: أي من شدة الخوف تكون القلوب قد ارتفعت حتى وصلت عند الحناجر.
كاظمين: أي لقلوبهم يريدون ردها فلم يقدروا.
ما لظالمين من حميم: أي ليس للمشركين من محب قريباً كان أو بعيداً.
يعلم خائنة الأعين: أي الله تعالى يعلم العين إذا سرقت النظر إلى محرم.
والله يقضي بالحق: أي لكمال قدرته وعلمه يحكم بالحق.
والذين يدعون من دونه: أي والذين يدعوهم مشركو قريش من أصنام لا يقضون بشيء عدلاً كان أو جوراً لأنهم أصنام لا تسمع ولا تبصر.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد بيان الموقف الصعب في عرصات القيامة في الآيات السابقة قال تعالى  لرسوله {وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ} يا رسولنا أي خوف قومك {يَوْمَ الْآزِفَةِ} (1)  وهي يوم القيامة القريبة والتي قد قربت فعلاً وكل ما هو آت قريب أنذرهم  قربها حتى لا يوافوها بالشرك والمعاصي فيخسروا خسرانا مبينا، أنذرهم يوم  الآزفة إذ القلوب (2) من شدة الخوف ترتفع إلى الحناجر (3) وهم يكظمونها فلا  هي تخرج فيموتوا ولا هي تعود إلى أماكنها فيستريحوا.
{مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ} وهم أهل الشرك والمعاصي {مِنْ حَمِيمٍ} قريب أو حبيب  يدفع عنهم العذاب {وَلا شَفِيعٍ} يشفع لهم وتقبل شفاعته ويطاع فيها لا ذا  ولا ذاك يا لفظاعة الحال وقوله تعالى: {يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ (4)  } يخبر تعالى عن سعة علمه وواسع اطلاعه أنه يعلم خائنة الأعين وهي العين  تسترق النظر إلى المحارم، ويعلم {وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ (5) } أي وما  تكتمه صدور العباد وما تضمره من خير وشر، ولذا فسوف يكون الحساب دقيقاً ومن  نوقش الحساب عُذب. {وَاللهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ} أي يحكم بالعدل،  {وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ (6) دُونِهِ} أي والذين يعبدهم المشركون من  أصنام وأوثان {لا يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ (7) } لأنهم لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون.
وقوله {إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ} السميع لأقوال عباده  البصير بأعمالهم وأحوالهم فلذا إذا حكم يحكم بالحق ويقدر على إنفاذ الحكم  فيجزي السيئة بالسيئة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان هول يوم القيامة وصعوبة الموقف فيه.
2- انعدام الحميم والشفيع للظالمين يوم القيامة.
3- بيان سعة علم الله تعالى حتى إنه يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور.
4- قضاء الله عدل وحكمه نافذ وذلك لكمال علمه وقدرته.
__________**
1- يقال أزف فلان يأزف أزفاً قال النابغة:
أزف الترحل غير أن ركابنا
لما تزل برحالنا وكأن قد
2- القلوب: جمع قلب وهو البضعة الصنوبرية الشكل التي تتحرك دائماً ما دام الجسم حياً تدفع الدم إلى الشرايين التي بها حياة الجسم.
3- الحناجر جمع حنجرة بفتح الحاء والجيم وهي الحلقوم.
4- أي الله جل جلاله يعلم الأعين الخائنة قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هو  الرجل يكون جالساً مع القوم فتمر المرأة فيسارقهم النظر إليها.
5- قال ابن عباس وما تخفي الصدور أي هل يزني بها من سرق النظر إليها لو خلا بها أو لا.
6- قرأ نافع تدعون بالتاء وقرأ حفص بالياء يدعون.
7- من جملتي والله يقضي بالحق وجملة والذين يدعون من دونه قبلها تألف قصر  القضاء على الله تعالى قصر قلب أي دون الأصنام. كما أفيد القصر من ضم  الجملتين في قوله الشاعر:
تسيل على حد الظبات نفوسا
وليست على غير الظبات تسيل**
******************************  ***
أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً  وَآثَارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ  لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ (21) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانَتْ  تَأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَكَفَرُوا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ  إِنَّهُ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (22)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أو لم يسيروا في الأرض: أي أغفل كفار قريش ولم يسيروا في الأرض.
فينظروا: أي بأعينهم.
كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم: إنها كانت دماراً وخساراً ووبالاً عليهم.
كانوا هم أشدّ منهم قوة وآثاراً في الأرض: ولم يغن ذلك عنهم من الله شيئا.
فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم: أي عاقبهم بذنوبهم فدمرهم وأهلكهم.
وما كان لهم من الله من واق: أي ولم يوجد لهم من عقاب الله من واق يقيهم منه.
ذلك بأنهم كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات: أي بالحجج والبراهين والأدلة والمعجزات.
فكفروا: أي بتلك الحجج والآيات.
فأخذهم الله: أي لما كفروا أخذهم بكفرهم.
إنه قوي شديد العقاب: هذا تعليل لأخذه إياّهم
**معنى الآيات:**
تقدم في السياق تخويف الله تعالى لمشركي قريش بعذاب الآخرة، ومبالغة في  نصحهم وطلب هدايتهم خوفهم بعد عذاب الآخرة بعذاب الدنيا لعلهم يتوبون فقال:  {أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي (1) الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ  عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَشَدَّ  مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي أغفل هؤلاء المجاحدون  المعاندون ولم يسيروا في البلاد شمالاً وجنوباً حيث ديار عاد في الجنوب  وديار ثمود في الشمال فينظروا بأعينهم كيف كان عاقبة الذين كانوا من قبلهم  كعاد وثمود كان أولئك أشد من هؤلاء قوة وأثاراً في الأرض من حيث البناء  والعمران والقدرة على الحرب والقتال، فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم (2) أي بذنوب  الشرك والتكذيب والمعاصي، ولما أخذهم لم يوجد لهم من عقاب الله وعذابه من  واق يقيهم ما أنزل الله بهم وما أحله بساحتهم. فما لهؤلاء المشركين لا  يتعظون ولا يعتبرون والعاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
وقوله تعالى: {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانَتْ تَأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَكَفَرُوا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللهُ} هذا تعليل لأخذ الله  لأولئك الأقوام من عاد وثمود وغيرهم إذ ما أخذهم إلا بعد أن أنذرهم وأعذر  إليهم فلما أصروا على الكفر والتكذيب أخذهم بذنوبهم. وقوله {إِنَّهُ  قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ} (3) تعليل أيضاً للأخذ الكامل الذي أخذهم به  لعظم قوته وشدة عقابه.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير الحكمة القائلة: العاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
2- الأخذ بالذنوب سنة من سنن الله في الأرض لا تتبدل (4) ولا تتحول.
3- من أراد الله عقاب لا يوجد له واق يقيه، ولا حامٍ يحميه، ومن تاب تاب الله عليه.
__________**
1- الاستفهام إنكاري ينكر عليهم عدم سيرهم في ديار الهالكين ليروا بأعينهم  آثار الهالكين ويفكروا في سبب هلاكهم ليحصل لهم بذلك العبرة المطلوبة لهم.
2- الباء في بذنوبهم سببية إذ هلاكهم متسبب عن ذنوبهم وهي الشرك والمعاصي.
3- الجملة تعليلية لما قبلها من أخذ الله تعالى المشركين بذنوبهم في التكذيب والشرك والمعاصي.
4- إلا أن يشاء الله إيقافها أو تبديلها فهو على ما يشاء قدير.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (3)  
الحلقة (744)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 525الى صــــ 531)

**وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (23) إِلَى  فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ (24)  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاءَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءَهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ  الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ (25) وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي  أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُبَدِّلَ  دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَنْ يُظْهِرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ (26) وَقَالَ  مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَا  يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ (27)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
بآياتنا وسلطان مبين: أي بحججنا، وبرهان بين ظاهر.
هامان وقارون: هامان وزير فرعون، وقارون رجل الملايين.
فقالوا ساحر كذاب: أي لما رأوا آية العصا واليد البيضاء قالوا: ساحر كذاب دفعاً لقومهم حتى لا يؤمنوا به.
فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا: أي جاءهم موسى بالصدق فيما أخبرهم به من أنه رسول الله وطالبهم بإرسال بني إسرائيل معه.
قالوا اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه: أي اقتلوا الأولاد الذكران.
واستحيوا نساءهم: أي بناتهم بمعنى اتركوهن حيات.
وما كيد الكافرين إلا في ضلال: أي وما مكرهم إلا في خسران وضياع.
ذروني أقتل موسى وليدع ربه: أي دعوني واتركوني وليدع ربه ليمنعه مني.
إني أخاف أن يبدل دينكم: أي يغير عبادتكم لآلهتكم لعبادة إلهه.
أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد: بالقتل والتخريب ونحوه.
إني عذت بربي وربكم: أي استجرت بخالقي وخالقكم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد تلك الدعوة الربانية لقريش إلى الإيمان والتوحيد والتصديق بالبعث  والجزاء، وما فيها من مظاهر لقدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وعدله، وبعد ذلك العرض  لأحوال القيامة، وبيان الجزاء لكل من الكافرين والمؤمنين فيها كأنه يُرى  رأي العين، وبعد ذلك الترغيب والترهيب مما في الدنيا والآخرة والمشركون لا  يزدادون إلا عتواً وطغياناً بعد كل ذلك قص الله تعالى على رسوله قصة موسى  مع فرعون ليسلِّيه بها ويصبره وليعلمه أن البلاء مهما اشتد يعقبه الفرج،  وأن الله ناصره على قومه كما نصر موسى على فرعون وقومه فقال تعالى:  {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا} أي قبلك يا رسولنا موسى بن عمران بآياتنا (1) أي  بأدلتنا وحججنا على صدق دعوته وصحة رسالته، وسلطان مبين أي وبرهان ظاهر بين  أرسلناه إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون (2) فهامان وزير فرعون وقارون من أرباب  الملايين وهو وإن لم يكن من آل فرعون لأنه من بني إسرائيل إلا أنه مالأ  فرعون ووقف في صفه، فلما بلغهم موسى دعوة ربه وأراهم الحجج والبراهين قالوا  ساحر (3) كذاب فرموه بقاصمتين السحر والكذب حماية لمصالحهم وخوفاً من  تغيير والوضع عليهم.
وقوله تعالى: {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا} أي فلما  جاءهم موسى بالصدق من عند الله كان ردُّ الفعل منهم أن أمروا بقتل الذكور  من أولاد الذين آمنوا معه، واستحياء بناتهم للخدمة والامتهان وهو ما أخبر  تعالى به في قوله: {قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاءَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ  وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءَهُمْ} وقوله تعالى {وَمَا كَيْدُ الْكَافِرِينَ  إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ} عام في كل كيد كافر يبطله الله تعالى ولا يضر به  أولياءه وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى} لا شك  أن هذا القول الدال على طغيان فرعون كان بعد أن انهزم في ميادين عدة أراد  أن يسترد بعض ما فقد فقال ذروني أقتل موسى أي اتركوني أقتل موسى  {وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ (4) } أي ليمنعه مني، وعلل لقوله هذا بقوله إني أخاف  أن يبدّل دينكم، أي بعد أن يغلب عليكم فتدينون بدينه أو أن يظهر في الأرض  الفساد بالقتل والفتن.
ورد موسى عليه السلام بما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله: {وَقَالَ مُوسَى  إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لا يُؤْمِنُ  بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ} قال موسى هذا لما سمع مقالة فرعون التي يهدده فيها  بالقتل فأعلمهم أنه قد استجار بالله وتحصن به فلا يقدر أحد على قتله، وقوله  من كل متكبر (5) لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب، لأن من يؤمن بيوم الحساب لا يقدم  على جريمة القتل وإنما يقدم عليها من لا يؤمن بحساب ولا جزاء في الدار  الآخرة.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تسلية الرسول وحمله على الصبر والتحمل وهو في أشد الظروف صعوبة.
2- عدم تورع الظلمة في كل زمان عن الكذب وتلفيق التهم للأبرياء.
3- التهديد بالقتل شنشنة الجبارين والطغاة في العالم.
4- أحسن ملاذ للمؤمن من كل خوف هو الله تعالى رب المستضعفين.
__________**
1- هي الآيات التسع.
2- خص بالذكر هامان وقارون لقوة تأثيرهما في البلاد وإدارة الدولة وعز السلطان.
3- لما بهرتهم الآيات وعجزوا عن مقاومتها رموا موسى بالسحر واتهموه بالكذب كرد فعل وهروباً من المواجهة.
4- من الجائز أن يكون قد قال له بعض رجاله أما تخاف أن يدعو عليك ربه فتهلك فأجابه قائلاً وليدع ربه.
5- متكبر: متعظم عن الإيمان بالله وصفته أنه لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب.**
******************************
**وَقَالَ  رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ  رَجُلاً أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقاً  يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ  مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ (28) يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ  فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا  سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون: وهو شمعان بن عم فرعون.
أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله؟ : أي لأن يقول ربي الله؟ والرجل هو موسى عليه السلام.
بالبينات من ربكم: أي بالمعجزات الظاهرات.
فعليه كذبه: أي ضرر كذبه عليه لا عليكم.
يصبكم بعض الذي يعدكم: أي بعض العذاب الذي يعدكم به في الدنيا عاجلاً غير آجل.
من هو مسرف كذاب: أي مسرف في الكفر والظلم كذاب لا يقول الصدق ولا يفوه به.
ظاهرين في الأرض: أي غالبين في بلاد مصر وأراضيها.
فمن ينصرنا من بأس الله إن جاءنا: أي من عذاب الله إن جاءنا وقد قتلنا أولياءه.
ما أريكم إلا ما أرى: أي ما أشير به عليكم إلا ما أشير به على نفسي وهو قتل موسى.
وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد: أي إلا طريق الرشد والصواب.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في الحديث عما دار في قصر فرعون فقد أبدى فرعون رغبته في  إعدام موسى معللاً ذلك بأمرين أن يبدل دين الدولة والشعب، والثاني أن يظهر  في الشغب في البلاد والتعب للدولة والمواطنين معا. وها هو ذا رجل مؤمن من  رجالات القصر يكتم إيمانه بموسى وبما جاء به من التوحيد خوفاً من فرعون  وملئه. ولنسمع إلى ما أخبر تعالى به عنه: {وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ} (1) أي  بموسى {مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ} إذ هو ابن عم فرعون واسمه شمعان كسلمان قال:  {أَتَقْتُلُونَ} (2) ينكر عليهم قرار القتل {رَجُلاً أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ  اللهُ} أي لأن قال ربي الله {وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  } وهي الحجج  والبراهين كالعصا واليد {مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ} الحق الذي لا رب لكم سواه.  {وَإِنْ يَكُ (3) كَاذِباً} أي وإن فرضنا أنه كاذب فإن ضرر كذبه عائد عليه  لا عليكم {وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقاً} وهو صادق {يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي (4)  يَعِدُكُمْ} من العذاب العاجل. إن الله تعالى لا يهدي أي لا يوفق إلى النصر  والفوز في أموره {مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ (5) } متجاوز الحد في الاعتداء  والظلم {كَذَّابٌ} مفتر يعيش على الكذب فلا يعرف الصدق. وبعد أن بين لهم  هذه الحقيقة العلمية الثابتة أقبل عليهم يعظهم فقال: {يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ  الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ} أي غالبين في الأرض أي أرض مصر بكامل  ترابها وحدودها. لكن إن نحن أسرفنا في الظلم والافتراء فقتلنا أولياء الله  فجاءنا بأس الله عقوبةً لنا فمن ينصرنا؟ إنه لا ناصر لنا أبداً من الله  فتفهموا ما قلت لكم جيداً، ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك، وهنا قام فرعون يرد  على كلمة الرجل المؤمن فقال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله: {قَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى} أي ما أشير عليكم بشيء إلا وقد  رأيته صائباً وسديداً، يعني قتل موسى عليه السلام، وما أهديكم إلا سبيل  الرشاد أي إلاّ إلى طريق الحق والصواب، وكذب والله.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل الإيمان وفضل صاحبه فقد ورد الثناء على هذا الرجل في ثلاثة رجال هم  مؤمن آل فرعون هذا، وحبيب النجار مؤمن آل ياسين وأبو بكر (6) الصديق رضي  الله عنه.
2- فصاحة مؤمن آل فرعون هي ثمرة إيمانه وبركته العاجلة فإن لكلماته وقع كبير في النفوس.
3- التنديد بالإسراف في كل شيء والكذب والافتراء في كل شيء وعلى أي شيء.
4- من عجيب أمر فرعون ادعاؤه أنه يهدي إلى الرشد والسداد والصواب في القول والعمل، حتى ضرب به المثل فقيل: فرعون يهدي إلى الرشد.
__________**
1- في نص هذا الخبر تسلية للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- الاستفهام للإنكار ينكر على فرعون ملئه عزمهم على قتل موسى عليه السلام.
3- لم يكن قوله وإن يك كاذبا شكاً في صدق موسى وإنما هو من باب التلطف  والتنزل مع الخصم حتى لا يلج في الجدال والخصومة وحذفت النون من وإن يك  لكثرة الاستعمال.
4- أي إن لم يصبكم إلا بعض الذي يعدكم به هلكتم، وجائز أن يطلق البعض وهو يريد الكل وهو سائغ وشائع قال الشاعر:
وقد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته
وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل
5- إن كان هذا الموصوف الرجل المؤمن فهو إشارة إلى موسى وإن كان من قول الله تعالى فهو إشارة إلى فرعون.
6- روى البخاري وغيره أن المشركين تعرضوا للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ حول الكعبة بسوء فجاء أبو بكر يصرخ فيهم أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول  ربي الله. فضربوه ضرباً شديداً حتى أغمي عليه فلما أفاق قال كيف رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قال عليّ أبو بكر أفضل من مؤمن آل فرعون  لأن أبا بكر ما أخفى إيمانه بل أظهره وأوذي ومؤمن آل فرعون كتم إيمانه ولم  يؤذ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (4)  
الحلقة (745)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 531الى صــــ 535)

وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَاقَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ  الْأَحْزَابِ (30) مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ  وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعِبَادِ  (31) وَيَاقَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (32) يَوْمَ  تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَنْ  يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33) وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ  مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ  بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ (34)  الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ  كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعِنْدَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ  يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ (35)
شرح الكلمات:
وقال الذي آمن: أي مؤمن آل فرعون.
مثل يوم الأحزاب: أي عذاباً مثل عذاب الأحزاب وهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود.
مثل دأب قوم نوح: أي مثل جزاء عادة من كفر قبلكم وهي استمرارهم على الكفر حتى الهلاك فهذا الذي أخافه عليكم.
يوم التناد: أي يوم القيامة وقيل فيه يوم التنادي لكثرة النداءات فيه إذ ينادي أصحاب الجنة أصحاب النار، وأصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة.
يوم تولّون مدبرين: أي هاربين من النار إلى الموقف.
ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل: أي يوسف بن يعقوب الصديق عليهما السلام من قبل مجيء موسى إليكم اليوم.
قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا: أي قلتم هذا من دون دليل فبقيتم كافرين إلى اليوم.
كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف: أي مثل إضلالكم هذا يضل الله من هو مسرف في الشرك والظلم.
مرتاب: أي شاك فيما قامت الحجج والبينات على صحته.
يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان: أي يخاصمون في آيات الله لإبطالها بدون سلطان أي حجة وبرهان.
كبر مقتاً عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا: أي كبر جدالهم بالباطل مقتاً عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا.
كذلك: أي مثل إضلالهم يطبع الله أي يختم بالضلال على كل قلب متكبر.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم فيما دار من كلام في مجلس الحكومة، وها هو ذا مؤمن آل  فرعون يتناول الكلمة بعد فرعون الذي أعاد تقريراً ما عزم عليه من قتل موسى  عليه السلام فقال ما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله: {وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ}  وهنا أعلن عن إيمانه الذي كان يكتمه يا قوم إني أخاف عليكم أي إن أنتم  أصررتم على قتل موسى وقتلتموه {أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ  الْأَحْزَابِ} وهو اليوم الذي أخذ الله فيه قوم نوح، وعاد وثمود أي أخاف  عليكم جزاء عادتهم وهي استمرارهم على الكفر والشك والتكذيب حتى حلت بهم  نقمة الله ونزل بهم عذابه وواصل وعظه قائلاً، {وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ  عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (1) يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ} أي  فارين من النار هاربين إلى الموقف وهو يوم القيامة الذي تكثر فيه النداءات  والصرخات {مَا لَكُمْ (2) مِنَ اللهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ} يعصمكم من العذاب  وينجيكم منه. وبعد هذا الوعظ البليغ قال {وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ  مِنْ هَادٍ} إشارة إلى أن القوم لم يتأثروا بكلامه فقال متعزياً بعلمه  بتدبير الله في خلقه فقال: {وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ}  فإن من كتب الله عليه الضلال ليصل إلى الشقاوة بكسبه فلا هادي له أبداً، إذ  الله لا يهدي من يُضل ثم قال لهم مواصلاً كلامه {وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ (3)  يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ} أي من قبل موسى وهو يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن  إبراهيم عليهم السلام بالبينات والحجج الدالة على توحيد الله ووجوب طاعته،  غير أنكم مع الأسف {مَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ} فلم  تؤمنوا ولم توقنوا {حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ (4) } أي مات عليه السلام فرحتم  بموته {قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً} متخرصين  متقولين على الله بدون علم فأضلكم الله بكذبكم عليه {كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ  اللهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ (5) } في الكذب مثلكم {مُرْتَابٌ} في كل شيء لا  يعرف اليقين في شيء، والعياذ بالله، ثم أعلمهم أن الذين يجادلون في آيات  الله يريدون إبطال الحق وإطفاء نوره بكلامهم بغير حجة لديهم ولا برهان  أتاهم جدالهم ذلك أكبر مقتاً أي أشد شيء يمقته الله ويبغضه من صاحبه، وكذلك  عند الذين آمنوا. وختم كلامه بقوله {كَذَلِكَ (6) يَطْبَعُ اللهُ} أي  كإضلال من هو مسرف مرتاب يطبع الله {عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ (7) مُتَكَبِّرٍ}  أي قلب كل إنسان متكبر على الإيمان والطاعة متجبر متعاظم يريد إجبار الناس  على مراده وما يهواه. وإلى هنا انتهى كلام الرجل المؤمن والكلمة الآن إلى  فرعون الطاغية وسنقرأها في الآيات التالية بعد رؤية ما في الآيات من هداية.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- قوة الإيمان تفجر قلب المؤمن بأنواع من المعرفة والحكمة في قوله إذا قال.
2- التذكير بالأمم الهالكة إذ العاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
3- التخويف من عذاب الآخرة وأهوال القيامة.
4- التنديد بالإسراف والارتياب وعدم اليقين.
5- حرمة الجدال بغير علم، وأن صاحبه عرضة لمقت المؤمنين بعد مقت الله تعالى.
6- عرضة المتكبر الجبار للطبع على قلبه ويومها يحرم الهداية فلا يُهدى أبداً.
__________
1- قراءة العامة التناد بتخفيف الدال من النداء وهو الدعاء والطلب للحضور  أو الإغاثة وقرئ التناد بتشديد الدال من ندّ البعير إذا هرب إذ هم فعلاً  يهربون وشاهده في الآية يوم تولون مدبرين. والجمهور على حذف الياء وقفاً  ووصلاً. وبعضهم أثبتها وصلا ووقفاً وكلا القراءتين صحيحة.
2- هذه الجملة في موقع الحال والعاصم المانع والحافظ.
3- لما تفرّس فيهم عدم نفع النصح لهم آثر عتابهم ولومهم بقوله ولقد جاءكم  يوسف الخ واللام في ولقد جاءكم لام القسم لأنهم كالمنكرين فلذا أكد الخبر  بالقسم.
4- إذا اسم للزمان الماضي مجرور بحتى قبلها وليست بظرف أي حتى زمن هلاك  يوسف قلتم.. والقائل أسلافهم الغابرون يوم مات يوسف عليه السلام.
5- المسرف: المفرط في فعل أو قول مالا خير فيه، والمرتاب الشديد الريب أي الشك.
6- جائز أن يكون هذا من كلام مؤمن آل فرعون ختم به كلامه معهم. وجائز أن يكون من كلام الله تعالى معترض بين كلام المؤمن وكلام فرعون.
7- المتكبر هو ذو الكبر والجبار الذي يكره الناس على ما لا يحبون عمله  لظلمه وعتوه وقرأ الجمهور على كل قلب متكبر بإضافة قلب إلى متكبر وقرأ  بعضهم بتنوين قلب بدون إضافة فيكون متكبر نعتاً لقلب.
***************************
وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ يَاهَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ  (36) أَسْبَابَ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي  لَأَظُنُّهُ كَاذِبًا وَكَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ  وَصُدَّ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا كَيْدُ فِرْعَوْنَ إِلَّا فِي تَبَابٍ (37)  وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَاقَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ  الرَّشَادِ (38) يَاقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ  وَإِنَّ الْآخِرَةَ هِيَ دَارُ الْقَرَارِ (39) مَنْ عَمِلَ سَيِّئَةً  فَلَا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا وَمَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ  أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ يُرْزَقُونَ  فِيهَا بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (40) 
شرح الكلمات:
يا هامان ابن لي صرحاً: هامان وزير فرعون والصرح البناء العالي.
أسباب السموات: أي طرقها الموصلة إليها.
وإني لأظنه كاذباً: أي وإني لأظن موسى كاذباً في زعمه أن له إلهاً غيري.
سوء عمله: أي قبيح عمله.
وصد عن السبيل: أي عن طريق الهدى.
إلا في تباب: أي خسار وضياع بلا فائدة تذكر.
إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع: أي ما هذه الدنيا إلا متاع يتمتع به وقتاً ثم يزول.
دار القرار: أي الاستقرار والبقاء الأبدي.
يرزقون فيها بغير حساب: أي رزقاً واسعاً بلا تبعة ولا تعقيب.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم فيما يدور من كلام بين مؤمن آل فرعون وفرعون نفسه إذ  تقدم قول المؤمن وما حواه من نصح وإرشاد وها هو ذا فرعون يرد بطريق غير  مباشر على (1) ما قاله المؤمن فقال: لوزيره هامان {يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي  صَرْحاً} أي بناء عالياً {لَعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ أَسْبَابَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي (2) لَأَظُنُّهُ  كَاذِباً} أي في دعواه أن له إلها غيري وهذا من فرعون مجرد مناورة كاذبة  يريد أن يموه بها على غيره إبقاء على مركزه وقوله تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ  زُيِّنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ} أي ومثل هذا التزيين في قول فرعون  زين له سوء عمله وهو أقبح ما يكون، {وَصُدَّ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ (3) } أي صرف  عن طريق الحق والهدى، وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا كَيْدُ فِرْعَوْنَ} أي مكره  وتدبيره لقتل موسى عليه السلام وقتل أبناء المؤمنين {إِلَّا فِي تَبَابٍ}  أي خسار وضياع لم يتحقق منه شيء، لأن الله تعالى ولي موسى والمؤمنين فلم  يمكن فرعون منهم بحال. وبعد أن أخبر تعالى عن فرعون في محاولته الفاشلة  أخبر تعالى عن الرجل المؤمن (1) وما قاله للقوم من نصح وإرشاد فقال:  {وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ  الرَّشَادِ} أي طريق الرشد والصواب في حياتكم لتنجوا من العذاب وتفوزوا  بالنعيم المقيم في الجنة. فقال: {يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ} أي لا تعدو كونها متاعاً قليلاً يُتمتع به ثم يذهب  سريعا، {وَإِنَّ الْآخِرَةَ} أي الحياة الآخرة بعد انتهاء هذه الحياة {هِيَ  دَارُ (2) الْقَرَارِ} أي الاستقرار والإقامة الأبدية، فاعملوا لدار  البقاء وتجافوا عن دار الفناء واعلموا أن الحساب سريع وأن {مَنْ عَمِلَ  سَيِّئَةً فَلا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا} وذل لعدالة الرب تبارك وتعالى،  ومن عمل صالحاً من الأعمال الصالحة التي شرعها الله لعباده وتعبدهم بها  والحال (3) أنه مؤمن أي مصدق بالله وبوعده ووعيده يوم لقائه فأولئك أي  المؤمنون العاملون للصالحات (4) من الذكور والإناث يدخلون الجنة دار السلام  يرزقون فيها بغير حساب أي رزقاً واسعاً لا يلحق صاحبه تبعة ولا تعب ولا  نصب.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من تزيين الأعمال القبيحة نتيجة الإدمان عليها والاستمرار على  فعلها فإن من زُينت له أعماله السيئة فأصبح يراها حسنة هلك والعياذ بالله.
2- التحذير من الاغترار بالدنيا والغفلة من الآخرة إذ الأولى زائلة والآخرة باقية واختيار الباقي على الفاني من شأن العقلاء.
3- مشروعية التذكير بالحساب والجزاء وما يتم في دار الآخرة من سعادة وشقاء.
__________
1- خاف فرعون أن يؤثر كلام مؤمن آل فرعون في الذين سمعوه فأوهم أنه يمتحن  ما جاء به موسى من التوحيد فإن بان له صوابه لم يخفه عنهم، وإن لم يظهر  صوابه ثبتهم على دينه فقال لوزيره ابن لي صرحاً الخ.
2- أسباب السموات بدل من أسباب الأول. والأسباب جمع سبب وهو ما يوصل إلى  مكان بعيد فيطلق على الحبل ويطلق على الطريق والمراد هنا طرق السموات كما  في قول زهير:
\ومن هاب أسباب المنايا ينلنه
وإن يرق أسباب السماء بسلم
3- قرأ نافع وصد بفتح الصاد من صد اللازم يصُدّ أو المتعدي صد نفسه وصد  غيره وقرأ حفص وصد بالبناء للمجهول أي بصد الصاد أي صده الله وصرفه عقوبة  له لشدة كفره وظلمه.
4- هو مؤمن آل فرعون الذي أظهر إيمانه بعد كتمانه.
5- يريد بالدار دار السلام الجنة ودار البوار النار.
6- لأن جملة قوله تعالى "وهو مؤمن" حالية وإن كانت شرطاً في صحة الأعمال  الصالحة وفي قبولها ولذا لما لم يذكر الإيمان قبل العمل الصالح ذكره في  الجملة الحالية ليدلل على تقدمه وشرطيته.
7- قرأ الجمهور يدخلون بالبناء للفاعل وقرأ بعض يدخلون بضم الياء وفتح  الخاء بالبناء للمجهول والمعنى واحد إذ من دخل دخل بإذن الله ومن أدخل أدخل  بإذن الله وفضله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (5)  
الحلقة (746)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 536الى صــــ 542)

وَيَاقَوْمِ  مَا لِي أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى النَّجَاةِ وَتَدْعُونَنِي إِلَى النَّارِ (41)  تَدْعُونَنِي لِأَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَأُشْرِكَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ  عِلْمٌ وَأَنَا أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى الْعَزِيزِ الْغَفَّارِ (42) لَا جَرَمَ  أَنَّمَا تَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَعْوَةٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَا  فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ مَرَدَّنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ  هُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ (43) فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ  وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  (44) فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ (45) النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا  وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ  الْعَذَابِ (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
أدعوكم إلى النجاة: أي من الخسران في الدنيا والآخرة، وذلك بالإيمان والعمل الصالح.
وتدعونني إلى النار: أي إلى عذاب النار وذلك بالكفر والشرك بالله تعالى.
ما ليس لي به علم: أي لا علم لي بصحة إشراكه في عبادة الله تعالى.
وأنا أدعوكم إلى العزيز الغفار: أي وأنا أدعوكم إلى الإيمان وعبادة الله  العزيز أي الغالب على أمره الغفار لذنوب التائبين من عباده المؤمنين به.
لا جرم أن ما تدعونني إليه: أي حقاً أن ما تدعونني إلى الإيمان به وبعبادته.
ليس له دعوة في الدنيا والآخرة: أي ليس له دعوة حق إلى عبادته، ولا دعوة استجابة بأن يستجيب لمن دعاه لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.
وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار: أي وأن المسرفين في الكفر والشرك والمعاصي هم أهل النار الواجبة لهم.
فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا: أي فحفظه الله من مكرهم به ليقتلوه.
وحاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب: أي عذاب الغرق إذ غرق فرعون وجنده أجمعون.
النار يعرضون عليها غدواً وعشياً: أي أن سوء العذاب هو النار يعرضون عليها  صباحاً مساءً وذلك أن أرواحهم في أجواف طير سود تعرض على النار كل يوم  مرتين.
ويوم القيامة أدخلوا آل فرعون: أي ويوم القيامة يقال أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر نصائح وإرشاد مؤمن آل فرعون فقد قال ما أخبر  به تعالى عنه في قوله: {وَيَا قَوْمِ (1) مَا لِي أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى  النَّجَاةِ} أي من النار وذلك بالإيمان والعمل الصالح مع ترك الشرك  والمعاصي {وَتَدْعُونَنِي إِلَى النَّارِ} وذلك بدعوتكم لي إلى الشرك  والكفر {تَدْعُونَنِي (2) لِأَكْفُرَ بِاللهِ وَأُشْرِكَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ  لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ} أي ما علم لي بصحة إشراكه في عبادة الله تعالى. {وَأَنَا  أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى الْعَزِيزِ (3) الْغَفَّارِ} أي لتؤمنوا به وتعبدوه وحده  ولا تشركوا معه غيره أدعوكم إلى العزيز أي الغالب الذي لا يُغلب الغفار  لذنوب التائبين من عباده مهما كانت، وأنتم تدعونني إلى أذل شيء وأحقره لا  ينفع ولا يضر لأنه لا يسمع ولا يبصر. لا جرم أي حقاً أن ما تدعونني إليه  لأومن به وأعبده ليس له دعوة (4) حق يدعى بها إليه، ولا دعوة استجابة فإنه  لا يستجيب لي دعاء أبداً لا في الدنيا ولا في (5) الآخرة. وشيء آخر يا قوم  وهو أن مردنا إلى الله أي لا محالة نرجع إليه فالواجب أن نؤمن به ونعبده  ونوحده ما دام رجوعنا إليه، وآخر وهو {وَأَنَّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (6) هُمْ  أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ} المسرفين الذين أسرفوا في الكفر والشرك والمعاصي  فتجاوزوا الحد في ذلك هم أصحاب النار أي أهلها الذين لا يفارقونها ولا  تفارقهم.
وقوله: {فَسَتذكرون (7) مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ} يبدوا أنه قال هذا القول  لما رفضوا دعوته وهموا بقتله ويدل عليه قوله: {وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى  اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} .
قوله تعالى: {فَوَقَاهُ اللهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا (8) } أي حفظه الله  تعالى من مكرهم به ليقتلوه فنجاه الله تعالى إذ هرب منهم فبعث فرعون رجالاً  في طلبه فلم يقدروا عليه ونجا مع موسى وبني إسرائيل وقوله {وَحَاقَ (9)  بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ} وذلك بأن أغرقهم الله في البحر أجمعين.
وقوله {النَّارُ (10) يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا} إخبار بأن أرواح آل فرعون  تعرض في البرزخ على النار غدوّاً وعشياً وذلك بأن تكون في أجواف طير سود  على خلاف أرواح المؤمنين فإنها تكون في أجواف طير خضر ترعى في الجنة. إلى  يوم القيامة.
ويوم تقوم الساعة يقال أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب وهو عذاب جهنم والعياذ بالله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان الفرق الكبير بين من يدعو إلى النجاة وبين من يدعو إلى النار، بين  من يدعو إلى العزيز الغفار ليؤمن به ويُعبد وبين من يدعو إلى أوثان لا تسمع  ولا تبصر وهي أحقر شيء وأذله في الحياة، وبين من يدعو من لا يستجيب له في  الدنيا والآخرة وبين من يدعو من يستجيب له في الدنيا والآخرة.
2- التنديد بالإسراف وفي كل شيء.
3- نعم ما ختم به مؤمن آل فرعون وعظه ونصحه لقومه وهي فستذكرون ما أقول لكم وأفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد.
4- إثبات عذاب القبر ونعيمه إذ آل فرعون تعرض أرواحهم على النار صباح ومساء.
__________
1- الاستفهام هنا تعجبي باعتبار تقييده بجملة الحال وهي وتدعونني إلى النار  إذ هي في موضع الحال تقدير مبتدأ أي وأنتم تدعونني إلى النار.
2- هذه جملة بيان لجملة وتدعونني إلى النار.
3- العدول عن اسم الجلالة إذ لم يقل أدعوكم إلى الله إلى الصفتين العزيز  والغفار لإيضاح الاستدلال على استحقاقه الإقرار بالألوهية والعبادة.
4- ليس له دعوة توجب له الألوهية وليس له استجابة دعوة تنفع لا هذه ولا تلك فبأي حق إذاً يدعى ويعبد؟
5- أي ليس له شفاعة في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.
6- الإسراف هنا الإفراط في الكفر والظلم بسفك دماء بني إسرائيل بذبح  أبنائهم وليصرف فرعون عن عزمه عن قتل موسى عليه السلام وفي الكلام تعريض  بالذين يخاطبهم إذ هم مسرفون إلى أبعد حد في الظلم والكفر.
7- هذا الكلام مشاركة لهم وإنهاء لخطابهم كأنه استشعر منهم ما جعله ينهى  الكلام معهم إما لاحظ في ذلك من ملامحهم أو من كلام سمعه منهم.
8- ما مكروا: ما مصدرية أي سيئات مكرهم.
9- حاق: أحاط والعذاب الغرق.
10- في الصحيح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قال "إن أحدكم إذا مات عرض عليه مقعده بالغداة والعشي إن كان من  أهل الجنة فمن أهل الجنة وإن كان من أهل النار فمن أهل النار فيقال هذا  مقعدك حتى يبعثك الله يوم القيامة".
******************************  **
وَإِذْ  يَتَحَاجُّونَ فِي النَّارِ فَيَقُولُ الضُّعَفَاءُ لِلَّذِينَ  اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعًا فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُغْنُونَ  عَنَّا نَصِيبًا مِنَ النَّارِ (47) قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا  كُلٌّ فِيهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ حَكَمَ بَيْنَ الْعِبَادِ (48) وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ فِي النَّارِ لِخَزَنَةِ جَهَنَّمَ ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ يُخَفِّفْ  عَنَّا يَوْمًا مِنَ الْعَذَابِ (49) قَالُوا أَوَلَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ  رُسُلُكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا بَلَى قَالُوا فَادْعُوا وَمَا دُعَاءُ  الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ (50) إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ رُسُلَنَا  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ  الْأَشْهَادُ (51) يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ الظَّالِمِينَ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ  وَلَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ (52) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإذ يتحاجون في النار: أي وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة وإذ يتحاجون في النار أي يتخاصمون.
فيقول الضعفاء: أي الأتباع الضعفاء الذين اتبعوا الأغنياء والأقوياء في الشرك.
إنا كنا لكم تبعا: أي تابعين لكم فيما كنتم تعتقدونه وتفعلونه.
فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار؟ : أي فهل تدفعون عنا شيئا من النار.
إن الله قد حكم بين العباد: فلا مراجعة أبداً فقد حكم لأهل الإيمان والتقوى  بالجنة فهم في الجنة ولأهل الشرك والمعاصي بالنار فهم في النار.
لخزنة جهنم: أي جمع خازن وهو الموكل بالنار وأهلها.
يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب: أي قدر يوم من أيام الدنيا إذ الآخرة يوم واحد لا ليل له.
إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا: أي بأن نظهر دينهم، أو نهلك قومهم وننجيهم من الهلاك.
في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد: أي وننصرهم يوم يقوم الأشهاد وهم الملائكة يشهدون للرسل بالبلاغ.
ولهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار: أي ولهم اللعنة أي البعد من الرحمة ولهم سوء الدار أي الآخرة أي شدة عذابها.
معنى الآيات:
هذا عرض آخر للنار وما يجري فيها بعد العرض الذي كان لآل فرعون في النار  يعرض على كفار قريش ليشاهدوا مصيرهم من خلاله إذا لم يتوبوا إلى الله من  الكفر والتكذيب والشرك تضمنته ست آيات قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ يَتَحَاجُّونَ  (1) فِي النَّارِ} أي وأنذرهم واذكر لهم إذ يتحاجون في النار أي يتخاصمون  فيها فيقول الضعفاء الأتباع الذين كانوا يتبعون أغنياء وأقوياء البلاد  طمعاً فيهم وخوفاً منهم. قالوا للذين استكبروا بقوتهم عن الإيمان ومتابعة  الرسل، إنا كنا لكم تبعا (2) أي تابعين، فهل أنتم (3) مغنون عنا نصيبا من  النار؟ أي فهل في إمكانكم أن تخففوا عنا حظاً من عذاب النار؟ فأجابوهم  قائلين بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: {قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا  إِنَّا كُلٌّ فِيهَا} أي نحن وأنتم إن الله قد حكم بين العباد فقضى بالجنة  لأهل الإيمان والتقوى، وبالنار لأهل الشرك والمعاصي هذه كانت خصومة بين  الأتباع مع المتبوعين ولم تنته إلى طائل إلا زيادة الحسرة والغم والهم.  وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ فِي (4) النَّارِ لِخَزَنَةِ جَهَنَّمَ}  وهم الملائكة المكلفون بالنار وعذابها قالوا لهم {ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ  يُخَفِّفْ عَنَّا يَوْماً مِنَ الْعَذَابِ} أي مقدار يوم من أيام الدنيا إذ  الآخرة لا ليل فيها وإنما هي يوم واحد. فردت عليهم الملائكة قائلة بما  أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله: {قَالُوا أَوَلَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ  رُسُلُكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  } أي أتقولون ادعوا لنا ربكم ليخفف عنكم العذاب  أولم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات أي بالحجج الظاهرة الدالة على وجوب الإيمان  والتقوى بترك الشرك والمعاصي. قالوا بلى أي اعترفوا فقالت لهم الملائكة  إذاً فادعوا (5) أنتم ربكم ولكن لا يستجاب لكم إذ ما دعاء الكافرين إلا في  ضلال فلا يستجاب له أبداً وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ (6) رُسُلَنَا}  تقرير لحقيقة عظمى، وهي أن من سنة الله في رسله أنه ينصرهم بانتصار دينهم  وما يهدون ويدعون إليه، وإن طال الزمن واشتدت الفتن والمحن، أو بإهلاك  أممهم المكذبة لهم وإنجائهم والمؤمنين معهم قال تعالى: {إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ  رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} وقوله:  {وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ} أي (7) وينصرهم في الآخرة يوم يقوم  الأشهاد وهم الملائكة يشهدون للرسل بالبلاغ وعلى الكافرين بالتكذيب.
وقوله: {يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ الظَّالِمِينَ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ (8) } إذا أذن  لهم في الاعتذار لا تقبل معذرتهم {وَلَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ (9) } أي البعد من  الرحمة والجنة {وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ} الآخرة وهو أشد عذابها.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان تخاصم أهل النار وهو ما يتم من خصومة بين الأتباع والمتبوعين.
2- التنديد بالكبر والاستكبار إذ الكبر عائق عن الطاعة والاستقامة.
3- عدم استجابة دعاء الكافر في الدنيا والآخرة إلا ما شاء الله.
4- عدم قبول المعذرة يوم القيامة.
5- عدم استجابة الدعاء في النار.
6- بيان وعد الله لرسله والمؤمنين وهو أنه ينصرهم بأحد أمرين الأول أن ينصر  دينهم ويظهره ويقرره وإن طال الزمن، والثاني أن يهلك عدوهم وينجيهم.
__________
1- التحاج: الاحتجاج من جانبين فأكثر أي إقامة كل فريق حجته للفريق المضاد المخاصم.
2- تبعا: اسم لمن يتبع غيره يستوي فيه الواحد وأكثر نحو خدم وحشم.
3- فهل أنتم مغنون الاستفهام هنا معناه الحث على طلب خلاصهم من النار واللوم على تركهم وعدم الاهتمام بما هم فيه من العذاب.
4- الذين في النار هذا شامل للضعفاء والمستكبرين والخزنة جمع خازن وهم الملائكة الموكلون بالنار وعذاب أهلها.
5- أي تولوا أنتم أمر أنفسكم وادعوا والأمر هنا للتسوية أي سواء دعوتم أو تركتم لا يستجاب لكم.
6- هذه الآية والتي بعدها جاءتا كالنتيجة لكل ما سبق في السورة من قوله  تعالى {ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا} فكل ذلك لتلك المواقف  والمشاهد في الدنيا والآخرة عبرتها المستخلصة منها هي هذه {إنا لننصر  رسلنا} الآية وهي تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبشرى له  ولأتباعه المؤمنين.
7- الأشهاد: الملائكة والرسل ومؤمنو هذه الأمة.
8- هذه الجملة بدل من جملة ويوم يقوم الأشهاد والظالمون هم المشركون.
9- تقديم الجار والمجرور "لهم" في الجملتين: لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار للاهتمام بالانتقام منهم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (6)  
الحلقة (747)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 543الى صــــ 547)

وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكِتَابَ  (53) هُدًى وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ (54) فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ  اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ  بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْإِبْكَارِ (55) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ  اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ إِنْ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلَّا كِبْرٌ  مَا هُمْ بِبَالِغِيهِ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ  الْبَصِيرُ (56) لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ  النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (57)
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد آتينا موسى الهدى: أي أعطينا موسى بني إسرائيل المعجزات والتوراة.
وأورثنا بني إسرائيل: أي أبقينا فيهم التوراة كتاب الهداية الإلهية يهتدون به في ظلمات الحياة ويذكرن به الله في تراكم النسيان.
واصبر إن وعد الله حق: أي واصبر يا محمد على ما تلاقي من قومك إن وعد الله بنصرك حق.
واستغفر لذنبك: ليقتدى بك في ذلك ولزيادة طهارة لروحك وتزكية لنفسك.
وسبح بحمد ربك: أي نزه ربك وقدسه بالصلاة والذكر والتسبيح فيها وخارجها.
بالعشي والإبكار: بالمساء وأول النهار أي في أوقات الصلوات الخمس كلها.
إن في صدروهم إلا كبر: أي ما في صدورهم إلا كبر حملهم على الجدال في الحق،  لا أن لهم علماً يجادلون به، وإنما حبهم العلو والغلبة حملهم على ذلك.
فاستعذ بالله: أي استعذ من شرهم بالله السميع لأقوالهم العليم بأعمالهم ونياتهم وأحوالهم.
لخلق السموات والأرض: أي لخلق السموات والأرض ابتداء ولأول مرة.
أكبر من خلق الناس: أي أعظم من خلق الناس مرة أخرى بعد الأولى.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى (1) الْهُدَى} الآية شروع ي تسلية  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عما يلاقي من قومه فأعلمه تعالى  أنه قد سبق أن أرسل موسى وآتاه الكتاب الذي هو التوراة وأورثه في بني  إسرائيل هدى أي هاديا لهم في ظلمات الحياة إلى الحق والدين الصحيح الذي هو  الإسلام وذكرى لأولي الألباب أي يذكر به أولوا العقول، ولاقى موسى من قومه  أشد مما لاقيت إذاً فاصبر على تعانيه من قريش وأن العاقبة لك فإن وعد الله  حق وقد قال إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم  الأشهاد أي يوم القيامة.
وقوله: {وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ (2) وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ  بِالْعَشِيِّ (3) وَالْأِبْكَارِ} أرشده إلى مقومات الصبر والموفرات له وهي  ذكر الله تعالى بالاستغفار والدعاء والصلاة والتسبيح فيها وخارجها. فأعظم  عون على الصبر الصلاة فلذا كان صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا حزبه  أمر فَزِعَ إلى الصلاة وقوله {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ  اللهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ} أي حجة من علم إلهي أتاهم بطريق الوحي إن في  صدروهم أي ما في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه أي لا يصلون إليه بحال وهو  الرئاسة عليك والتحكم فيك وفي أصحابك. وعليه فاستعذ بالله (4) من شرهم ومن  مكرهم إنه تعالى هو السميع لأقوالهم البصير بأحوالهم وأعمالهم، وسوف لا  يمكن لهم منك أبداً لقدرته وعلمه وعجزهم وجهلهم.
وقوله تعالى: {لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ (5) وَالْأَرْضِ} هذا رد على منكري  البعث والجزاء الآخر فلما قالوا أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا  لمبعوثون. . قال تعالى: وعزتنا وجلالنا لخلق السموات والأرض ابتداء من غير  مثال سابق ولا مادة قائمة موجودة أكبر من خلق الناس مرة أخرى بعد خلقهم  المرة الأولى، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون (6) هذه الحقائق العلمية لجهلهم  وبعدهم عن العقليات لما عليهم من طابع البداوة وإلا فإعادة الشيء أهون من  بدئه عقلاً فليس الاختراع كالإصلاح للمخترع إذا فسد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان منة الله تعالى على موسى وبني إسرائيل تتكرر لمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأمته بإنزال الكتاب وتوريثه فيهم هدى وذكرى لأولي  الألباب.
2- وجوب الصبر والتحمل في ذات الله، والاستعانة على ذلك بالاستغفار والذكر والصلاة.
3- أكثر من يجادل بالباطل ليزيل به الحق إنما يجادل من كبر يريد الوصول إليه وهو التعالي والغلبة والقهر للآخرين.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث بالبرهان العقلي، وهو أن البدء أصعب من الإعادة ومن أبدأ أعاد، ولا نصب ولا تعب!!
__________
1- الهدى الذي أوتيه موسى هو ما أوحي إليه من الأمر بالدعوة إلى الدين الحق، وما أنزل عليه من الشريعة والكتاب الذي هو التوراة.
2- ذكر القرطبي عدة أقوال للسلف في الذنب المطلوب من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الاستغفار منه قيل ذنبه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ الذي كان قبل البعثة والعصمة، وقيل ذنب أمته، وقيل الصغائر  ومخالفة الأول قيل المراد هو تعبد الله رسوله بالدعاء إذ الاستغفار دعاء  بطلب المغفرة وهو وجه وأوجه منه إرشاد الآية إلى الاستغفار.
3- هما صلاة الصبح وصلاة العصر ومعنى بحمد ربك أي بالشكر له والثناء عليه.
4- جملة إنه هو السميع العليم تعليلية، ومفعول المستعاذ منه في قوله فاستعذ بالله محذوف لغرض التعميم في كل ما يخاف منه.
5- اللام في جواب قسم محذوف كما في التفسير، وخلق السموات والأرض شامل لكل  ما فيهما من مخلوقات وعقيدة البعث والجزاء الآخر من جملة ما يجادل فيه  الذين كفروا.
6- لا يعلمون لانشغالهم بالباطل عن الحق فتركوا التفكر والتأمل لذا هم لا  يعلمون أن الذي خلق السموات والأرض قادر عقلا على خلق الناس بعد إماتته  إياهم وبعثهم أحياء كما خلقهم أول مرة.
******************************  *****
وَمَا  يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَلَا الْمُسِيءُ قَلِيلًا مَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (58) إِنَّ  السَّاعَةَ لَآتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ (59) وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ  دَاخِرِينَ (60) اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا  فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ (61) ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ  رَبُّكُمْ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى  تُؤْفَكُونَ (62) كَذَلِكَ يُؤْفَكُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  يَجْحَدُونَ (63) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير: لا يستويان فكذلك الكافر والمؤمن لا يستويان.
والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولا المسيء: لا يستويان أيضاً فكذلك لا يستوي الموقن والشاك.
قليلا ما تتذكرون: أي ما يتذكرون إلا تذكراً قليلاً والتذكر الاتعاظ.
إن الساعة لآتية: أي إن ساعة نهاية هذه الحياة وإقبال الأخرى جائية لا شك فيها.
إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي: أي عن دعائي.
سيدخلون جهنم داخرين: أي صاغرين ذليلين.
لتسكنوا فيه: أي لتنقطعوا عن الحركة فتستريحوا.
والنهار مبصراً: أي مضيئاً لتتمكنوا فيه من الحركة والعمل.
ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون: أي الله تعالى بحمده والثناء عليه وطاعته.
ذلكم الله ربكم: أي ذلكم الذي أمركم بدعائه ووعدكم بالاستجابة الذي جعل لكم  الليل والنهار وأنعم عليكم بجلائل النعم الله ربكم الذي لا إله لكم غيره  ولا رب لكم سواه.
فأنى تؤفكون: أي كيف تصرفون عنه وهو ربكم وإلهكم الحق إلى أوثان وأصنام لا تسمع ولا تصبر.
كذلك يؤفك الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون: أي كما صرف أولئك عن الإيمان والتوحيد يصرف الذين يجحدون بآيات الله يصرفون عن الحق.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في دعوة قريش إلى الإيمان والتوحيد، فقوله تعالى {وَمَا  يَسْتَوِي (1) } أي في حكم العقلاء {الْأَعْمَى} الذي لا يبصر شيئا والبصير  الذي يبصر كل شيء يقع عليه بصره فكذلك لا يستوي المؤمن السميع البصير،  والكافر الأعمى عن الدلائل والبراهين فلا يرى منها شيئاً الأصم الذي لا  يسمع نداء الحق والخير، ولا كلمات الهدى والرشاد. كما لا يستوي في حكم  العقلاء المحسن المؤمن العامل للصالحات، والمسيء الكافر والعامل للسيئات،  وإذا كان الأمر كما قررنا فلم لا يتعظ القوم به ولا يتوبون إنهم لظلمة  نفوسهم {قَلِيلاً مَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (2) } أي لا يتعظون إلا نادراً.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ السَّاعَة (3) َ لَآتِيَةٌ} يخبر تعالى أن الساعة التي  كذب بها المكذبون ليستمروا على الباطل والشر فعلا واعتقاداً لآتية حتماً،  {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ} بها لوجود صارف قوي وهو عدم  تذكرهم، وانكبابهم على قضاء شهواتهم.
وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي (4) أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ} إنه لما  قرر ربوبيته تعالى وأصبح لا محالة من الاعتراف بها قال لهم: {وَقَالَ  رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ} أي سلوني أعطكم وأطيعوني أثبكم  فأنتم عبادي وأنا ربكم. ثم قال لهم: {إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي} ودعائي  فلا يعبدونني ولا يدعونني سوف أذلهم وأهينهم وأعذبهم جزاء استكبارهم وكفرهم  وهو معنى قوله: {سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ} أو صاغرين ذليلين  يعذبون بها أبدا.
وفي الآية (61) عرفهم تعالى بنفسه ليعرفوه فيؤمنوا به ويعبدوه ويوحدوه،  ويكفروا بما سواه من مخلوقات فقال: {اللهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ (5) لَكُمُ  اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ} أي جعله مظلما لتنقطعوا فيه عن الحركة  والعمل فتستريحوا {وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِراً} أي وجعل لكم النهار مبصراً أي  مضيئاً يمكنكم التحرك فيه والعمل والتصرف في قضاء حاجاتكم، وليس هذا من  إفضال الله عليكم بل إفضاله وإنعامه أكثر من أن يذكر وقرر ذلك بقوله:  {إِنَّ اللهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَشْكُرُونَ} الله على إفضاله وإنعامه عليهم فلا يعترفون بإنعامه ولا  يحمدونه بألسنتهم ولا يطيعونه بجوارحهم، وذلك لاستيلاء الشيطان والغفلة  عليهم ثم واصل تعريف نفسه لهم ليؤمنوا به بعد معرفته ويكفروا بالآلهة  العمياء الصماء التي هم عاكفون عليها صباح مساء فقال جل من قائل: {ذَلِكُمُ  اللهُ رَبُّكُمْ} (6) الذي عرفكم نفسه {خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا هُوَ} أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو. وقوله: {فَأَنَّى (7) تُؤْفَكُونَ}  أي كيف تصرفون عنه وهو ربكم والمنعم عليكم، إلا أوثان وأوثان وأصنام لا  تنفعكم ولا تضركم. فسبحان الله كيف تؤفكون كذلك يؤفك أي كانصرافكم أنتم عن  الإيمان والتوحيد مع وفرة الأدلة وقوة الحجج يصرف أيضاً الذين كانوا بآيات  الله يجحدون في كل زمان ومكان لأن الآيات الإلهية حجج وبراهين فالمكذب بها  سيكذب بكل شيء حتى بنفسه والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حقيقة هي أن الضدين لا يجتمعان فالكفر والإيمان، والإحسان والإساءة  والعمى والبصر والصمم والسمع هذه كلها لا تستوي بعضها ببعض فمحاولة الجمع  بينها محاولة باطلة ولا تنبغي.
2- قرب الساعة مع تحتم مجيئها والأدلة على ذلك العقلية والنقلية كثيرة جداً.
3- فضل الدعاء وقد ورد أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال ليسأل  أحدكم ربه حاجته كلها حتى شسع (8) نعله. وللدعاء المستجاب شروط منها: أن  يكون القلب متعلقا بالله معرضاً عما سواه وأن لا يسأل ما فيه إثم، ولا  يتعدى في الدعاء فيسأل ما لم تجر سنة الله به كأن يسأل أن يرى الجنة يقظة  أو أن يعود شاباً وهو شيخ كبير أو أن يرزق الولد وهو لا يتزوج.
4- الدعاء (9) هو العبادة ولذا من دعا غير الله فقد أشرك بالله.
5- بيان إنعام الله وإفضاله والمطالبة بشكر الله تعالى بحمده والثناء عليه وبطاعته بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه.
__________
1- وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير أي الكافر والمؤمن والضال والمهتدي.
2- قرأ نافع قليلا ما يتذكرون بالياء وقرأ حفص تتذكرون بالتاء ولكل وجه  بلاغي وكأن تذكرهم قليلاً لعدم علمهم فهم كالأموات لجهلهم فهم لا يتذكرون  وإن تذكروا قليلاً ينقطعون فلا يحصل المراد من التذكر.
3- المراد بالساعة ساعة البعث والقيام من القبور. إنه بعد ذكر الأدلة  المقررة للبعث كان هذا إعلانا عن تحقق مجيئها وتأكيد الخبر بإن ولام  الابتداء لزيادة التحقيق والمراد تحقق وقوعها لا الإخبار عن وقوعها.
4- روى الترمذي عن النعمان بن بشير وصححه أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قال الدعاء هو العبادة. ثم قرأ {وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجيب لكم إن  الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين} وروي أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: يسأل أحدكم ربه حاجته كلها حتى يسأله شسع نعله.
5- (جعل) إن كانت بمعنى خلق تعدت إلى مفعول واحد كما هي هنا وإن كانت بمعنى صير تنصب مفعولين نحو جعلت الثوب سروالاً.
6- الإشارة إلى اسم الجلالة في قوله {الله الذي جعل لكم} الخ.
7- أنى اسم استفهام عن الكيفية وأصله استفهام عن المكان ثم نقل إلى الحالة.
8- تقدم تخريجه وأنه من سنن الترمذي وأنه صحيح الإسناد وشسع النعل: زمام  النعل بين الإصبع الوسطى والتي تليها يضرب به المثل في الفاقة يقال لا يملك  شسع نعل.
9- روي بإسناد لا بأس به "من لم يسأل الله يغضب عليه ومن لم يدع الله غضب عليه" أيضا حسنهما ابن كثير في تفسيره.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (7)  
الحلقة (748)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 548الى صــــ 554)

اللهُ  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ قَرَاراً وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً  وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ  ذَلِكُمُ اللهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَتَبَارَكَ اللهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (64) هُوَ  الْحَيُّ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (65) قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ  أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ لَمَّا جَاءَنِيَ  الْبَيِّنَاتُ مِنْ رَبِّي وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  (66) هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ  مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلاً ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ  ثُمَّ لِتَكُونُوا شُيُوخاً وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى مِنْ قَبْلُ  وَلِتَبْلُغُوا أَجَلاً مُسَمّىً وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (67) هُوَ  الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ  كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (68)
شرح الكلمات:
قراراً: أي قارة بكم لا تتحرك فيفسد ما عليها من إنشاء وتعمير.
بناء: أي محكمة إحكام البناء فلا تسقط عليكم ولا يسقط منها شيء يؤذيكم.
وصوركم: أي في أرحام أمهاتكم فأحسن صوركم.
من الطيبات: أي الحلال المستلذ غير المستقذر وهي كثيرة.
فتبارك الله: أي تعاظم وكثرت بركاته.
فادعوا الله مخلصين له الدين: أي اعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئاً في عباداته دعاء كان أو غيره.
قل إني نهيت: أي نهاني ربي أن أعبد الأوثان التي تعبدون.
وأمرت أن أسلم لرب العالمين: أي وأمرني ربي أن أسلم له وجهي وأخلص له عملي.
هو الذي خلقكم من تراب: أي خلق أبانا آدم من تراب وخلقنا نحن ذريته مما ذكر من نطفة ثم علقة.
ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم: أي كمال أجسامكم وعقولكم في سن ما فوق الثلاثين.
ومنك من يتوفى من قبل: أي ومنكم من يتوفاه ربه قبل سن الشيخوخة والهرم.
ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى: أي فعل ذلك بكم لتعيشوا ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى وهو نهاية العمر المحددة لكل إنسان.
ولعلكم تعقلون: أي طوركم هذه الأطوار من نطفة إلى علقة إلى طفل إلى شاب إلى  كهل إلى شيخ رجاء أن تعقلوا دلائل قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته فتؤمنوا به  وتعبدوه موحدين له فتكملوا وتسعدوا.
يحيي ويميت (1) : أي يخلق الإنسان وقد كان عدما، ويميته عند نهاية أجله.
فإذا قضى أمراً: أي حكم بوجوده.
فإنما يقول له كن فيكون: أي فهو لا يحتاج إلى وسائط وإنما هي الإرادة فقط فإذا أراد شيئا قال له كن فهو يكون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في تعريف العباد بربهم سبحانه وتعالى حتى يؤمنوا به  ويعبدوه ويوحدوه إذ كمالهم وسعادتهم في الدارين متوقفان على ذلك قال تعالى:  {اللهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ} أي (2) قارة في مكانها ثابتة في  مركز دائرتها لا تتحرك بكم ولا تتحول عليكم فتضطرب حياتكم فتهلكوا، وجعل  السماء بناء محكماً وسقفاً محفوظاً من التصدع والانفطار والسقوط كُلاًّ  وبعضاً، وصوركم في أرحام أمهاتكم فأحسن صوركم (3) ورزقكم من الطيبات التي  خلقها لكم وهي كل ما لذ وطاب من حلال الطعام والشراب واللباس والمراكب ذلكم  الفاعل لكل ذلك الله ربكم الذي لا رب لكم سواه ولا معبود بحق لكم غيره.  فتبارك الله رب العالمين أي خالق الإنس والجن ومالكهما والمدبر لأمرهما، هو  الحي الذي لا يموت والإنس والجن يموتون لا إله أي لا معبود للعالمين إلا  هو فادعوه مخلصين له الدين أي اعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا بعبادته أحداً قائلين  الحمد لله رب العالمين (4) أي حامدين له بذلك، هذا ما تضمنته الآيتان (64،  65) وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ  مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} أي قل يا نبينا لقومك إن نهاني ربي أن أعبد الذين تدعون  من دون الله من أصنام وأوثان لا تنفع ولا تضر وذلك لما (5) جاءني البينات  من ربي وهي الحجج والبراهين على بطلان عبادة غير الله ووجوب عبادته سبحانه  وتعالى، وأمرت أن أسلم لرب العالمين أي وأمرني ربي أن أسلم له فأنقاد وأخضع  لأمره ونهيه وأطرح بين يديه وأفوض أمري إليه وقوله: {هُوَ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ} نظراً إلى أصلهم وهو آدم، ثم من نطفة مني ثم من  علقة دم متجمد، ثم يخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم أطفالا، ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم أي  اكتمال أبدانكم وعقولكم بتخطيكم الثلاثين من أعماركم، ثم لتكونوا شيوخاً  بتجاوزكم (6) الستين. ومنكم من يتوفى أي يتوفاه الله قبل بلوغه سن الشيخوخة  والهرم وما أكثرهم، وفعل بكم ذلك لتعيشوا ولتبلغوا أجلاً مسمى ولعلكم  تعقلون إذا تفكرتم في خلق الله لكم على هذه الأطوار فتعرفون أن ربكم واحد  وأنه إلهكم الحق الذي لا إله لكم سواه.
وقوله هو الذي يحيي ويميت يحيي النطف الميتة فإذا هي بعد أطوارها بشراً  أحياء ويميت الأحياء عند نهاية آجالهم وهو حي لا يموت والإنس والجن يموتون  ومن أعظم مظاهر قدرته أنه يقول للشيء إذا أراده كن فيكون ولا يتخلف أبداً  هذا هو الله رب العالمين وإله الأولين والآخرين وجبتْ محبته وطاعته ولزمت  معرفته إذ بها يُحَبُّ ويعبد ويطاع.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في الخلق والإيجاد والإرزاق والإحياء  والإماتة وكلها معرفة به تعالى موجبة له العبادة والمحبة والإنابة والرغبة  والرهبة ونافية لها عما سواه من سائر خلقه.
2- تقرير التوحيد ووجوب عبادة الله تعالى وحده لا شريك له.
3- بيان خلق الإنسان وأطوار حياته وهي من الآيات الكونية الموجبة للإيمان  بالله وتوحيده في عبادته إذ هو الخالق الرازق المحيي المميت لا إله غيره  ولا رب سواه.
__________
1- في قوله يحيي ويميت المحسن البديعي المسمى بالطباق.
2- القرار مصدر قر إذا سكن وهو هنا من صفات الأرض خبر لأنه خبر عن الأرض  والمعنى أنه جعلها قارة "ساكنة" غير مائدة ولا مضطربة إذ لو لم تكن قارة  لكان الناس في عناء شديد من اضطرابها وتزلزلها، وقد يفضي ذلك بأكثر الناس  إلى الهلاك وهذا في معنى قوله: {وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم} ومن  مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته أن تدور الأرض في فلكها دورة منتظمة  بدقة فائقة فلا تخرج عن مدارها مقدار شبر بل إصبع فسكنت وقرت وهي متحركة  فسبحان الله العلي العظيم.
3- فأحسن صوركم الفاء للعطف والتعقيب ورزقكم فهاتان نعمتان عظيمتان نعمة الإيجاد ونعمة الإمداد.
4- إنشاء الثناء على الله تعالى بعد ذكر موجبات ذلك من نعمة الإيجاد  والإمداد والهداية إلى الدين الحق بعبادة الله وحده كما هي السنة في تعقيب  الحمد والثناء على الله تعالى بعد كل نعمة ينعم بها على عباده.
5- لما هذه يقال فيها التوقيتية أي حصل نهي عن عبادة غير ربي في الوقت الذي  جاءتني البينات وفي الآية تعريض بالمشركين إذ لم ينتهوا عن عبادة غير الله  وقد جاءتهم البينات من ربهم.
6- سن الشيخوخة هو ما بين الخمسين إلى الثمانين.
******************************  **
أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللهِ أَنَّى يُصْرَفُونَ  (69) الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا  فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (70) إِذِ الْأَغْلالُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ  وَالسَّلاسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ (71) فِي الْحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النَّارِ  يُسْجَرُونَ (72) ثُمَّ قِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ (73)  مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا بَلْ لَمْ نَكُنْ نَدْعُوا مِنْ  قَبْلُ شَيْئاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللهُ الْكَافِرِينَ (74) ذَلِكُمْ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَمْرَحُونَ (75) ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ (76)
شرح الكلمات:
يجادلون في آيات الله: أي في القرآن وما حواه من حجج وبراهين دالة على الحق هادية إليه.
أنى يصرفون: أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق مع وضوح الأدلة وقوة البراهين.
الذين كذبوا بالكتاب: أي بالقرآن.
وبما أرسلنا به رسلنا: من وجوب الإسلام لله بعبادته وحده وطاعته في أمره ونهيه والإيمان بلقائه.
فسوف يعلمون: أي عقوبة تكذيبهم.
إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم: أي وقت وجود الأغلال في أعناقهم يعلمون عاقبة كفرهم وتكذيبهم.
ثم في النار يسجرون: أي يوقدون.
ثم يقال لهم أين ما كنتم: أي يسألون هذا السؤال تبكيتاً لهم وخزياً.
تشركون من دون الله: أي تعبدونهم مع الله.
قالوا ضلوا عنا: أي غابوا عنا فلم نرهم.
بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا: أي أنكروا عبادة الأصنام، أو لم يعتبروا عبادتها شيئاً وهو كذلك.
كذلك يضل الله الكافرين: أي مثل إضلال هؤلاء المكذبين يضل الله الكافرين.
بما كنتم تفرحون في الأرض بغير الحق: أي بالشرك والمعاصي.
وبما كنتم تمرحون: أي بالتوسع في الفرح، لأن المرح شدة الفرح.
فبئس مثوى المتكبرين: أي دخول جهنم والخلود فيها بئس ذلك مأوى للمتكبرين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في الدعوة إلى التوحيد وإلى الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء،  وتقرير نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقوله تعالى {أَلَمْ  تَرَ} أي يا محمد {إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ (1) فِي آيَاتِ اللهِ}  القرآنية لإبطالها وصرف الناس عن قبولها أو حملهم على إنكارها وتكذيبها  والتكذيب بها وهذا تعجيب من حالهم. وقوله تعالى: {أَنَّى يُصْرَفُونَ} أي  كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد ظهور أدلته. وقوله {الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِالْكِتَابِ} الذي هو القرآن {وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا} من  التوحيد والإيمان {فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ} عاقبة تكذيبهم وقت ما تكون  الأغلال (2) في أعناقهم والسلاسل في أرجلهم يسحبون أي تسحبهم الزبانية في  الحميم هو ماء حار تناهي في الحرارة ثم في النار يسجرون (3) أي توقد بهم  النار كما توقد بالحطب، هذا عذاب جسماني ووراءه عذاب روحاني إذ تقول لهم  الملائكة توبيخاً وتبكيتاً وتأنيباً وتقريعاً: {أَيْنَ (4) مَا كُنْتُمْ  تُشْرِكُونَ} أي أين أوثانكم التي كنتم تعبدونها مع الله؟ فيقولون: ضلوا  عنا أي غابوا فلم نرهم، بل ما كنا ندعو من قبل شيئاً هذا إنكار منهم حملهم  عليه الخوف أو هو بحسب الواقع أنهم ما كانوا يعبدون شيئاً إذ عبادة الأصنام  ليست شيئاً لبطلانها.
وقوله {ذَلِكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (5) فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَمْرَحُونَ} أي حل بكم هذا العذاب بسبب فرحكم  بالباطل من شرك وتكذيب وفسق وفجور، في الدنيا، وبسبب مرحكم أيضا وهو أشد  الفرح وأخيراً يقال لهم {ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ} باباً بعد باب وهي  أبواب الدركات {خَالِدِينَ (6) فِيهَا} لا تموتون ولا تخرجون {فَبِئْسَ  مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ} أي ساء وقبح مثواكم في جهنم من مثوى أي مأوى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التعجيب من حال المكذبين بآيات الله المجادلين فيها كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد وضوح أدلته وقوة براهينه.
2- إبراز صورة واضحة للمكذبين بالآيات المجادلين لإبطال الحق وهم في جهنم  يقاسون العذاب بعد أن وضعت الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل في أرجلهم يسحبون  في الحميم ثم في النار يسجرون.
3- ذم الفرح بغير فضل الله ورحمته، وذم المرح وهو أشد الفرح.
4- ذم التكبر وسوء عاقبة المتكبرين الذين يمنعهم الكبر من الاعتراف بالحق ويحملهم على احتقار الناس وازدراء الضعفاء منهم.
__________
1- وقيل هذه الآية نزلت في القدرية نفاة القدر وقيل في المشركين والعبرة  بعموم اللفظ فهي عامة في المشركين والمكذبين المجادلين في آيات الله  وأحاديث رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لصرفها عن مراد الله  إحقاقاً لباطلهم وإثباتاً لمذهبهم الفاسد.
2- الأغلال جمع غل بضم الغين: حلقة من قد "جلد" أو حديد محيط بالعنق. سئل  ابن عرفة هل يجوز أن يقاد اليوم الأسير والجاني بالغل في عنقه؟ قال لا يجوز  وإنما يقاد الجاني من يده لنهي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  عن الإحراق بالنار وقال إنما يعذب بالنار رب النار.
3- قال مجاهد يطرحون في النار فيكونون وقوداً لها: يقال سجرت التنور أي  أوقدته وسجرته ملأته أيضاً ومنه والبحر المسجور أي المملوء. شاهد آخر قوله  تعالى {وقودها الناس والحجارة} .
4- الاستفهام بأين يكون عن المكان وأريد به هنا التنبيه على الغلط والفضيحة في الموقف.
5- ما مصدرية في الموضعين والتقدير أي ذلكم العذاب الذي وقعتم فيه مسبب على  فرحكم ومرحكم الذين كانا لكم في الدنيا إذ الأرض المراد بها الدنيا.
6- خالدين حال مقدرة أي مقدر خلودكم فيها و {فبئس مثوى المتكبرين} متفرع على الخلود والمخصوص بالذم محذوف تقديره جهنم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة غافر - (8)  
الحلقة (749)
سورة غافر 
مكية
وآياتها خمس وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 555الى صــــ 558)

**فَاصْبِرْ  إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ فَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ  أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ فَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ (77) وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا  رُسُلاً مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  لَمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ  إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللهِ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللهِ قُضِيَ بِالْحَقِّ  وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ (78) اللهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ  الْأَنْعَامَ لِتَرْكَبُوا مِنْهَا وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (79) وَلَكُمْ  فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ وَلِتَبْلُغُوا عَلَيْهَا حَاجَةً فِي صُدُورِكُمْ  وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ (80) وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ  فَأَيَّ آيَاتِ اللهِ تُنْكِرُونَ (81)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
فاصبر إن وعد الله حق: أي فاصبر يا رسولنا على دعوتهم متحملاً أذاهم فإن وعد ربك بنصرك حق.
فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم: أي من العذاب في حياتك.
منهم من قصصنا عليك: أي ذكرنا قصصهم وأخبارهم وهم خمسة وعشرون.
أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله: أي لأنهم عبيد مربوبون لا يفعلون إلا ما يأذن لهم به سيدهم.
وخسر هنالك المبطلون: أي هلك أهل الباطل بعذاب الله فخسروا كل شيء.
جعل لكم الأنعام: أي الإبل وإن كان لفظ الأنعام يشمل البقر والغنم أيضا.
ولكم فيها منافع: أي من اللبن والنسل والوبر.
فأي آيات الله تنكرون: أي فأي آية من تلك الآيات تنكرون فإنها لظهورها لا تقبل الإنكار.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد تلك الدعوة الإلهية للمشركين إلى الإيمان والتوحيد والبعث والجزاء  والتي تلوّن فيها الأسلوب وتنوّعت فيها العبارات والمعاني، والمشركون  يزدادون عتواً قال تعالى لرسوله آمراً إياه بالصبر (1) على الاستمرار على  دعوته متحملاً الأذى في سبيلها {فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ}  فيخبره بأن ما وعده ربه حق وهو نصره عليهم وإظهار دعوة الحق ولو كره  المشركون. وقوله: {فَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ (2) بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ} أي  من العذاب الدنيوي {أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ} قبل ذلك {فَإِلَيْنَا  يُرْجَعُونَ} فنعذبهم بأشد أنواع العذاب في جهنم، وننعم عليك بجوارنا في  دار الإنعام والتكريم أنت والمؤمنون معك. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى  (77) وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (78) {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلاً  مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} يخبر تعالى رسوله مؤكدا له الخبر مسلياً له حاملاً له على  الصبر بأنه أرسل من قبله رسلا كثيرين منهم من قص خبرهم عليه ومنهم من لم  يقصص (3) وهم كثير وذلك بحسب الفائدة من القصص وعدمها وأنه لم يكن لأحدهم  أن يأتي بآية كما طالب بذلك قومه، والمراد من الآية المعجزة الخارقة  للعادة، إلا بإذن الله، إذ هو الوهاب لما يشاء لمن يشاء، فإذا جاء أمر الله  بإهلاك المطالبين بالآيات تحدياً وعناداً ومكابرةً قضي بالحق أي حكم الله  تعالى بين الرسول وقومه المكذبين له المطالبين بالعذاب تحدياً، فنجَّى  رسوله والمؤمنين وخسر هنالك المبطلون من أهل الشرك والتكذيب.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة (79) {اللهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ  الْأَنْعَامَ} يعرفهم تعالى بنفسه مقرراً ربوبيته الموجبة لألوهيته فيقول  الله أي المعبود بحق هو الذي جعل لكم الأنعام على وضعها الحالي الذي ترون  لتركبوا منها (4) وهي الإبل، ومنها تأكلون ومن بعضها تأكلون كالبقر والغنم  ولا تركبون، ولكن فيها منافع وهي الدَّرُّ والوبر والصوف والشعر والجلود  ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم وهي حمل أثقالكم والوصول بها إلى أماكن  بعيدة لا يتأتى لكم الوصول إليها بدون الإبل سفائن البر، وقوله وعليها أي  على الإبل وعلى الفلك "السفن" تحملون أي يحملكم الله تعالى حسب تسخيرها  لكم.
وأخيراً يقول تعالى بعد عرض هذه الآيات القرآنية والكونية يقول لكم  {وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ} في أنفسكم وفي الآفاق حولكم {فَأَيَّ آيَاتِ (5)  اللهِ تُنْكِرُونَ} وكلها واضحة في غاية الظهور والبيان والاستفهام للإنكار  عليهم علّهم يرعوون.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب الصبر على دعوة الحق والعمل في ذلك إلى أن يحكم الله تعالى.
2- الآيات لا تعطى لأحد إلا بإذن الله تعالى إذ هو المعطي لها فهي تابعة لمشيئته.
3- من الرسل من لم يقصص الله تعالى أخبارهم، ومنهم من قص وهم خمسة (6)  وعشرون نبياً ورسولا. وعدم القص لأخبارهم لا ينافي بيان عددهم إجمالاً  لحديث أبي ذر في مسند أحمد أن أبا ذر رضي الله عنه قال قلت يا رسول الله كم  عدّة الأنبياء؟ قال مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألفا، الرسل من ذلك ثلثمائة  وخمسة عشرة جما غفيراً.
4- ذكر منّة الله على الناس في جعل الأنعام صالحة للانتفاع بها أكلاً وركوباً لبعضها لعلهم يشكرون بالإيمان والطاعة والتوحيد.
__________**
1- أمره تعالى رسوله بالصبر في الآية هو تسلية له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذ أخبر أنه ينتقم له من أعدائه في حياته أو في الآخرة وهذا كان  لاستبطاء النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين النصر.
2- فإما أصلها فإن حرف شرط قرنت بما الزائدة للتأكيد ولذا ألحقت نون التوكيد بفعل الشرط عطف عليه أو نتوفينك وهو فعل شرط ثان.
3- قال ابن كثير وهم أكثر ممن ذكر بأضعاف أضعاف وهو كذلك إذ لم يذكر في القرآن إلا خمسة وعشرون نبياً ورسولا.
4- اللام متعلقة بجعل لكم الأنعام ومن في الموضعين للتبعيض أي تركبون من بعضها وتأكلون من بعضها.
5- اسم استفهام يطلب به تمييز شيء عن مشاركة في ما يضاف إليه أي وهو مستعمل  هنا في إنكار أن يكون شيء من آيات الله يمكن أن ينكر دون غيره من الآيات  فأفاد أن جميع الآيات صالحة للدلالة على وجود الله ووحدانيته في ألوهيته.
6- جمع بعضهم من ذكروا في القرآن من الآيات الآتية فقال:
حتم على كل ذي التكليف معرفة
بأنبياء على التفصيل قد علموا
في تلك حجتنا منهم ثمانية
من بعد عشر ويبقى سبعة هم
إدريس هود شعيب صالح وكذا
ذو الكفل آدم بالمختار قد ختموا
الرسل المجمع على أنهم رسل خمسة عشر وهم: نوح، إبراهيم، لوط، إسماعيل،  إسحاق، يعقوب، يوسف، هود، صالح، شعيب، موسى، هارون، عيسى، يونس، محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمختلف في رسالتهم بعد الإجماع على  نبوتهم باقي الخمسة والعشرين واختلف في نبوة لقمان وذي القرنين والخضر  ومريم عليهم السلام.**
******************************  **
**أَفَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ قُوَّةً وَآثَارًا  فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (82)  فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرِحُوا بِمَا  عِنْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (83) فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ (84) فَلَمْ  يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ  الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ الْكَافِرُونَ (85) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفلم يسيروا في الأرض: أي أعجزوا فلم يسيروا في الأرض شمالاً وجنوباً وغرباً.
كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم: أي عاقبة المكذبين من قبلهم قوم عاد وثمود وأصحاب مدين.
وآثاراً في الأرض: أي وأكثر تأثيراً في الأرض من حيث الإنشاء والتعمير.
فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون: أي لم يمنع العذاب عنهم كسبهم الطائل وقوتهم المادية
فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم: أي فرح الكافرون بما عندهم من العلم الذي هو الجهل بعينه.
فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا: أي عذابنا الشديد النازل بهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في طلب هداية قريش بما يذكرهم به وما يعرض عليهم من صور حية  لمن كذب ولمن آمن لعلهم يهتدون قال تعالى {أَفَلَمْ (1) يَسِيرُوا فِي  الْأَرْضِ} أي أعجزوا فلم يسيروا في الأرض أرض الجزيرة شمالاً ليروا آثار  ثمود في مدائنها وجنوبا ليروا آثار عاد، وغرباً ليرو آثار أصحاب الأيكة قوم  شعيب والمؤتفكات قرى قوم لوط: فينظروا نظر تفكر واعتبار كيف كان عاقبة  الذين من قبلهم. كانوا أشد منهم قوة وآثاراً في الأرض من مصانع وقصور  وحدائق وجنات فما أغنى عنهم لما جاءهم العذاب ما كانوا يكسبونه من مال  ورجال وقوة مادية.
هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (82) أما الآية الثانية (83) فهي قوله تعالى  {فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  } يخبر تعالى عن المكذبين  الهالكين أنهم لما جاءتهم رسلهم بالحجج والأدلة الظاهرة على توحيد الله  والبعث والجزاء وصدقهم في النبوة ولرسالة {فَرِحُوا بِمَا عِنْدَهُمْ (2)  مِنَ الْعِلْمِ} المادي وسخروا من العلم الروحي واستهزأوا بأهله فرحا  ومرحاً، {وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ} أي أحاط بهم العذاب الذي كان نتيجة كفرهم  وتكذيبهم واستهزائهم، فلما رأوا عذاب الله الشديد وقد حاق بهم أعلنوا عن  توبتهم فـ {قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا  بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ} أي قالوا لا إله إلا الله. قال تعالى {فَلَمْ يَكُ  يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا} أي شديد عذابنا  {سُنَّتَ (3) اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ} وأخبر تعالى أن هذه  سنة من سننه في خلقه وهي أن الإيمان لا ينفع عند معاينة العذاب إذ لو كان  يقبل الإيمان عند رؤية العذاب وحلوله لما كفروا كافر ولما دخل النار أحد.  وقوله {وَخَسِرَ (4) هُنَالِكَ} أي عند رؤية العذاب وحلوله {الْكَافِرُونَ}  أي المكذبون المستهزئون.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- مشروعية السير في البلاد للعظة والاعتبار تقوية للإيمان.
2- القوى المادية لا تغني عن أصحابها شيئا إذا أرادهم الله بسوء.
3- بيان سنة بشرية وهي أن الماديين يغترون بمعارفهم المادية ليستغنوا بها  عن العلوم الروحية في نظرهم إلا أنها لا تغني عنهم شيئاً عند حلول العذاب  بهم في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
__________**
1- الفاء للتفريع وهمزة الاستفهام داخلة على محذوف أي أعجزوا فلم يسيروا  والاستفهام إنكاري ينكر عليهم عدم النظر في آثار الهالكين ليحصلوا على  العبرة المطلوبة لهم يؤمنوا ويوحدوا فينجوا من العذاب.

2- قال القرطبي فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم في معناه ثلاثة أقوال قال مجاهد  إن الكفار الذين فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم قالوا نحن أعلم منهم ولن نعذب  ولن نبعث، وقيل فرحوا بما عندهم من علم الدنيا نحو يعلمون ظاهراً من الحياة  الدنيا وقيل الذين فرحوا الرسل بما عندهم من العلم بنجاة المؤمنين وهلاك  الكافرين.
3- سنة مصدر سنّ يسن سنا وسنة أي سن الله عز وجل في الكفار أنه لا ينفعهم  الإيمان إذا رأوا العذاب وجائز أن يكون سنة منصوب والإغراء والتحذير أي  احذروا أيها المشركون سنة الله.
4- خسر هنالك هذه الجملة كالفذلكة لقوله فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا  بأسنا وهنالك أسم إشارة إلى مكان استعير للإشارة إلى الزمان أي خسروا وقت  رؤيتهم بأسنا.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (1)  
الحلقة (750)
**سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 559الى صــــ 562)

**سورة فصلت (1)
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية**
**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ**
حم (1) تَنْزِيلٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (2) كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ  آيَاتُهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (3) بَشِيراً  وَنَذِيراً فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ (4) وَقَالُوا  قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَفِي آذَانِنَا  وَقْرٌ وَمِنْ بَيْنِنَا وَبَيْنِكَ حِجَابٌ فَاعْمَلْ إِنَّنَا عَامِلُونَ  (5)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
حم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب هكذا حم، ويقرأ هكذا حا ميم.
تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم: أي من الله إذ هو الرحمن الرحيم.
فصلت آياته: أي بينت آياته غاية البيان بلسان عربي لقوم يعلمون إذ هم الذين ينتفعون.
بشيراً ونذيراً: أي مبشرا أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح بالفوز, ومنذراً المكذبين الكافرين بالخسران.
فأعرض أكثرهم: أي أعرض عن سماع القرآن أكثر مشركي مكة وكفار قريش.
فهم لا يسمعون: أي سماع تعقل وتدبر لينتفعوا بما يسمعون.
في أكنة: أي أغطية جمع كنان: ما فيه يكن الشيء ويستر.
وفي آذاننا وقر: أي ثقل فلم نطق السمع.
ومن بيننا وبينك حجاب: أي مانع وفاصل بيننا فلا نسمع ما تقول ولا نرى ما تفعل.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {حم} هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة وتفسيره أن يقال فيه وفي أمثاله من  الحروف المقطعة الله أعلم بمراده به. وقد ذكرنا ما أثرنا عن أهل العلم  فائدتين هامتين لمثل هذه الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة غافر، وفي العديد من  السور المفتتحة بهذه الحروف فليرجع إليها ولتعرف وتحفظ وقوله {تَنْزِيلٌ  مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (2) } أي هو منزله على عبده ورسوله محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وليس كما يقول المبطلون. وقوله {كِتَابٌ  فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ} أي هو كتاب فخم جليل القدر فصلت آيته أي بينت حال كون  ذلك التفصيل {قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (3) } لسان العرب  ويفهمون معاني الكلام وأسراره. قوله {بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً} وحال كونه أيضا  بشيراً لأهل الإيمان وصالح الأعمال بالفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار، نذيراً  للمشركين المكذبين من عذاب النار، وقوله تعالى: {فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  (4) فَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ} يخبر تعالى أنه مع بيان الكتاب ووضوح ما جاء به  ودعا إليه من التوحيد والخير أعرض أكثر كفار قريش عنه ولم يلتفتوا إليه  فهم لا يسمعونه ولا يريدون سماعه بحال، وقالوا معتذرين بأقبح الأعذار:  قلوبنا في أكنة أي أغطية تسترها من أجل أن لا نفهم ما تدعونا إليه من  التوحيد والإيمان بالبعث والجزاء المقتضي لمتابعتك والسير وراءك، وفي  آذاننا وقر أي ثقل فلا تقوى على سماع ما تقول ومن بيننا وبينك حجاب (5)  ساتر وحائل لنا عنك فلا نسمع ما تقول ولا نرى ما تعمل فاتركنا كما تركناك،  واعمل (6) على نصرة دينك فإننا عاملون كذلك على نصرة ديننا والحفاظ على  معتقداتنا وهذه نهاية المفاصلة التي أبدتها قريش للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

هداية الآيات:
**من هداية الآيات:**
1- تعيّن تعلم اللغة العربية على كل مسلم يريد أن يفهم (1) كلام الله القرآن العظيم.
2- اشتمال القرآن على أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب وهي البشارة والنذارة.
3- بيان شدة عداوة المشركين للتوحيد والداعين إليه في كل زمان ومكان.
__________**
1- وتسمى سورة حم السجدة وتسمى سورة المصابيح وسورة الأموات لذكر المصابيح والأموات والسجدة وفصلت فيها.
2- تنزيل مبتدأ وسوغ الابتداء به ما في التنكير من معنى التعظيم كأن قيل  تنزيل عظيم ومن الرحمن الرحيم الخبر وكتاب بدل من تنزيل وفصلت صفة لكتاب.
3- في إعراب قرآناً عدة وجوه أظهرها أن النصب على الحال وجائز أن يكون على الاختصاص بالمدح.
4- فأعرض أكثر هؤلاء عما في القرآن من الهدى فلم يهتدوا ومن البشارة فلم  يعنوا بها ومن النذارة فلم يحذروها فكانوا في أشد الحماقة إذ لم يعنوا  بالخير ولم يحذروا الشر فلم يأخذوا بالحيطة لأنفسهم.
5- روي أن أبا جهل استغشى على رأسه ثوباً فقال يا محمد بيننا وبينك حجاب استهزاء منه.
6- وقيل اعمل على هلاكنا فإنا عاملون على هلاكك وقيل غير هذا وما في التفسير أولى.
7- شاهده قول الأصوليين ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب وما دام لا يفهم الشرع إلا بلغة القرآن وجب تعلم هذه اللغة.**
******************************  *
**قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ  إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ وَوَيْلٌ  لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ (6) الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ  بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ (7) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ (8)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم: أي لست ملكا وإنما أنا بشر مثلكم من بني آدم.
يوحى إليّ أنما إلهكم إله واحد: أي يوحي الله إلي بأن إلهكم أي معبودكم أيها الناس إله واحد لا ثاني له ولا أكثر.
فاستقيموا إليه: بإخلاص العبادة له دون سواه.
واستغفروه: أي اطلبوا منه أن يغفر لكم ذنوبكم (1) التي كانت قبل الاستقامة وهي الشرك والمعاصي.
وويل للمشركين: أي عذاب شديد سيحل بهم لإغضابهم الرب بمضادته بآلهة باطلة.
لا يؤتون الزكاة: أي زكاة أنفسهم بما يطهرها من أوضار الشرك والمعاصي.
لهم أجر غير ممنون: أي ثواب الآخرة وهو الجنة ونعيمها لا ينقطع بحال هو أجر غير ممنون.
**معنى الآيات:**
إنه بعد تلك المفاصلة التي قام بها المشركون حفاظاً على الوثنية وجهل  الجاهلية أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لهم إنما أنا بشر مثلكم في آدميتي لم  أدّع يوما غيرها فلم أقل إني ملك، إلا أني أفضلكم بشيء وهو أنه يوحى إليّ  من قبل ربي، والموحى به إلي هو أنما إلهكم الحق إله واحد لا شريك له في  ربوبيته ولا في ألوهيته، وعليه فاخلعوا تلك الأوثان واستقيموا (2) إليه  تعالى بإخلاص العبادة والوجوه إليه، واستغفروه من آثار الذنب السابق قبل  الاستقامة على الإيمان والتوحيد وقوله تعالى: {وَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ  }  يخبر تعالى أن الويل وهو مُرُّ العذاب إذ من معاني الويل أنه صديد وقيح أهل  النار وما يسيل من أبدانهم وفروجهم للمشركين بربهم الذين لا يؤتون (3)  زكاة أموالهم، وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون أي لا يؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء فلذا هم  لا يتركون شراً ولا يفعلون خيراً إلا ما قل وندر والنادر لا حكم له.
وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ (4) آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} أي  آمنوا بالله وعده ووعيده وشرعه وعملوا الصالحات بأداء الفرائض والكثير من  النوافل بعد تجنبهم الشرك والكبائر من الذنوب والمعاصي هؤلاء لهم أجر غير  ممنون (5) مقابل إيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم، والأجر هو الثواب والمراد به الجنة  إذ نعيمها لا ينقطع على من ناله وفاز به بحال من الأحوال.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة والتوحيد.
2- وجوب الاستقامة على شرع الله.
3- وجوب الاستغفار من كل ذنب صغيراً كان أو كبيراً.
4- وجوب الزكاة في الأموال، ووجوب تزكية النفوس بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
__________**
1- ذنوبكم التي قارفتموها من الشرك والمعاصي قبل التوبة التي هي الاستقامة على طاعة الله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2 - استقيموا إليه أي وجهوا وجوهكم بالدعاء له والمسألة إليه كما يقال للرجل استقم إلى منزلك أي لا تعرج إلى شيء غير القصد إليه.
3- قال ابن عباس لا يؤتون الزكاة أي لا يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وهي زكاة  الأنفس لأن السورة مكية والزكاة فرضت بالمدينة وقال بعضهم إن قريشاً كانوا  ينفقون النفقات ويسقون الحجيج ويطعمونهم فحرموا ذلك من آمن بمحمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فنزلت هذه الآية.
4- الجملة مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانيا نشأ عن الوعيد المتقدم فكأن سائلاً  يقول فإن اتعظ هؤلاء المشركون وتابوا من الشرك وترك المعاصي فما جزاؤهم؟  فالجواب أن الذين آمنوا عملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون.
5- المن القطع ومن منّ صدقته فقد قطعها قال الشاعر:
لعمرك ما بأبي بذي غلق
على الصديق ولا خيري بممنون**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (2)  
الحلقة (751)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 563الى صــــ 569)

قُلْ  أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَاداً ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (9) وَجَعَلَ  فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا  أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ (10) ثُمَّ  اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ  ائْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ (11)  فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ  سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ  وَحِفْظاً ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ (12)
شرح الكلمات:
بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين: أي الأحد والاثنين.
وتجعلوا له أندادا: أي شركاء وهذا داخل في حيز الإنكار الشديد عليهم.
ذلك رب العالمين: أي الله مالك العالمين وهم كل ما سواه عز وجل من سائر الخلائق.
وجعل فيها رواسي: أي جبالاً ثوابت.
وبارك فيها: أي في الأرض بكثرة المياه والزروع والضروع.
وقدر فيها أقواتها: أي أقوات الناس والبهائم.
في أربعة أيام: أي في تمام أربعة أيام وهي الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء.
سواء للسائلين: أي في أربعة أيام هي سواء لمن يسأل فإنها لا زيادة فيها ولا نقصان.
ثم استوى إلى السماء: أي قصد بإرادته الربانية إلى السماء وهي دخان قبل أن تكون سماء.
فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين: أي الخميس والجمعة ولذا سميت الجمعة جمعة لاجتماع الخلق فيها.
وأوحى في كل سماء أمرها (1) : أي ما أراد أن يكون فيها من الخلق والأعمال.
وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح: أي بنجوم.
وحفظاً: أي وحفظناها من استراق الشياطين السمع بالشهب الموجودة فيها.
ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم: أي خلق العزيز في ملكه العليم بخلقه.
معنى الآيات:
إنه بعد الإصرار على التكذيب والإنكار من المشركين أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول  لهم (2) {قُلْ أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي  يَوْمَيْنِ} إن كفرهم عجب منكم هل تعلمون بمن تكفرون إنكم لتكفرون بالذي  خلق الأكوان كلها علويها وسفليها في ستة أيام، أين يذهب بعقولكم يا قوم  أتستطيعون جحود الله تعالى وجحود آياته وهذه الأكوان كلها آيات شاهدات على  وجوده وقدرته وعلمه حكمته وموجبة له الربوبية عليها والألوهية له فيها دون  غيره من سائر خلقه وأعجب من ذلك أنكم تجعلون له أنداداً أي شركاء تسوونهم  به وهم أصنام لا تسمع ولا تبصر فكيف تُسّوى بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين أي  الأحد والاثنين، وهو رب العالمين أجمعين أي رب كل شيء ومليكه ومالكه.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (9) {وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا} أي في الأرض رواسي أي  جبالاً ثوابت ترسو في الأرض حتى لا تميد بأهلها ولا تميل فيخرب كل شيء  عليها، {وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا} بكثرة المياه والرزق والضروع والخيرات  {وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا} (3) تقديراً يعجز البيان عن وصفه، والقلم  عن رقمه والآلات الحاسبة عن عدّه. وذلك كله من الخلق والتقدير {فِي  أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً (4) } لمن يسأل عنها إنها الأحد والاثنين  والثلاثاء والأربعاء أي مقدرة بأيامنا هذه التي تكونت نتيجة الشمس والقمر  والليل والنهار فلا تزيد يوماً ولا تنقص آخر.
وقوله {ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ} في الآية الثالثة (10) يخبر تعالى  أنه بعد خلق الأرض استوى إلى السماء أي قصد بإرادته التي تعلو فوق كل  إرادة {إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ} أي بخار وسديم ارتفع من الماء  الذي كان عرشه تعالى عليه فقال لها كما قال {وَلِلْأَرْضِ (5) ائْتِيَا  طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً} أي طائعتين أو مكرهتين لا بد من مجيئكما حسب ما أردت  وقصدت فأجابتا بما أخبر تعالى عنهما في قوله: {قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا  طَائِعِينَ} أي لم يكن لنا أن نخالف أمر ربنا، {فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ  سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ} وهما الخميس والجمعة، {وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ  سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا} أي ما أراد أن يخلقه فيها ويعمرها به من المخلوقات  والطاعات. وقوله: {وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ} وهي  النجوم وحفظاً أي وجعلناها أي النجوم حفظاً من الشياطين أن تسترق السمع فإن  الملائكة يرجمونهم بالشهب من النجوم فيحترقون أو يخبلون. وقوله: {ذَلِكَ  تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ (6) الْعَلِيمِ} أي ذلك المذكور من الخلق والتقدير  تقدير العزيز في ملكه أي الغالب على أمره العليم بتدبير ملكه وأعمال وأحوال  خلقه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الكفر بالله لا ذنب فوقه فما بعد الكفر ذنب، وهو عجيب وأعجب منه اتخاذ  أصنام وأحجار وأوثاناً تعبد مع الله الحي القيوم مالك الملك ذي الجلال  والإكرام.
2- بيان الأيام التي خلق الله فيها العوالم العلوية والسفلية وهي ستة أيام  أي على قدر ستة أيام من أيام الدنيا هذه مبدوءة بالأحد منتهية بالجمعة،  وقدرة الله صالحة لخلق السموات والأرض وبكل ما فيهما بكلمة التكوين "كن"  ولكن لحكم عالية أرادها الله تعالى منها تعليم عباده الأناة والتدرج في  إيجاد الأشياء شيئاً فشيئاً.
3- لا تعارض بين قوله تعالى في هذه الآية {ثم استوى إلى السماء} المشعر بأن  خلق السموات كان بعد خلق الأرض، وبين قوله: {والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها} من  سورة النازعات المفهم أن دَحْوَ الأرض كان بعد خلق السماء، إذ فسر تعالى  دحو الأرض بإخراج مائها ومرعاها وهو ما ترعاه الحيوانات التي سيخلقها  عليها، ثم قوله {خلق الأرض في يومين} على صورة يعلمها هو ولا نعلمها  نحن،وتقدير الأقوات في قوله {وقدر فيها أقواتها} لا يستلزم أن يكون فعلا  أظهر ما قدره إلى حيز الوجود، وحينئذ لا تعارض بين ما يدل من الآيات على  خلق الأرض أولا ثم خلق السموات وهو الذي صرحت به الأحاديث إذ خلق الأرض في  يومين وقدر الأقوات في يومين وبعد أن خلق السموات دحا الأرض فأخرج منها ما  قدره فيها من أقوات وأرزاق الحيوانات حسب سنته في ذلك.
4- بيان فائدتين عظيمتين (7) للنجوم الأولى أنها زينة السماء بها تضاء  وتشرق وتذهب الوحشة منها والثانية أن ترمى الشياطين بالشهب من النجوم ذات  التأجج الناري.
__________
1- الوحي: الكلام الخفي، ويطلق الوحي على حصول المعرفة في نفس من يراد  حصولها عنده دون قول، ومنه فأوحى إليهم أي أومأ إليهم بما يدل على معنى  سبحوا بكرة وعشياً قال الشاعر:
يرمون بالخطب الطوال وتارة
وحي الملاحظ خفية الرقباء
2- الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتعجب من حالهم أي لم تكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في  يومين وتجعلون له أنداداً؟ ومعنى الكفر به تعالى بانفراده بالألوهية. فلما  أنكروا ألوهيته كان كإنكارهم صفات ذاته فصح أنهم كفروا به.
3- قال قتادة ومجاهد: خلق فيها أنهارها وأشجارها ودوابها في يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء.
4- أي تتمة أربعة أيام.
5- قال ابن عباس قال الله تعالى للسماء أطلعي شمسك وقمرك وكواكبك وأجري  سحابك ورياحك وقال للأرض شقي أنهارك وأخرجي شجرك وثمارك طائعتين أو كارهتين  {قالتا أتينا طائعين} .
6- في الأحاديث الصحيحة أن الله خلق آدم يوم الجمعة وأنه آخر أيام الأسبوع  وأنه خيرها وأفضلها وأن اليهود والنصارى قد اختلفوا فيه فهدى الله الذين  آمنوا إليه.
7- والثالثة الاهتداء بها في معرفة البلاد والقبلة قال تعالى "والنجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر".
**************************
فَإِنْ  أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنْذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ  وَثَمُودَ (13) إِذْ جَاءَتْهُمُ الرُّسُلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ  خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ قَالُوا لَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّنَا  لَأَنْزَلَ مَلَائِكَةً فَإِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ (14)  فَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  يَجْحَدُونَ (15) فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي أَيَّامٍ  نَحِسَاتٍ لِنُذِيقَهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَى وَهُمْ لَا يُنْصَرُونَ (16) وَأَمَّا  ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى  فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  (17) وَنَجَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ (18) 
شرح الكلمات:
فإن أعرضوا: أي كفار قريش عن الإيمان والتوحيد بعد ذلك البيان المفصل.
فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة: أي خوفتكم صاعقة تنزل بكم فتهلككم إن أصررتم على هذا الكفر.
من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم: أي أتتهم رسلهم تعرض عليهم دعوة الحق من أمامهم ومن ورائهم.
لو شاء ربنا لأنزل ملائكة: أي بدلاً عنكم أيها الرسل من البشر.
بغير الحق: أي بغير أن يأذن الله لهم بذلك العلو والاستكبار والتجبّر.
ريحاً صرصراً: أي ذات صوت يسمع له صرصرة مع البرودة الشديدة.
في أيام نحسات: أي مشئومات عليهم لم يفلحوا بعدها.
ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى: أي أشد خزيا من عذاب الدنيا.
فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى: أي استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان إذ الكفر ظلام والإيمان نور.
الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون: أي الشرك والمعاصي.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في طلب هداية قريش فقال تعالى: {فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا (1) } بعد  ذلك البيان الذي تقدم لهم في الآيات السابقة المبين لقدرة الله وعمله  وحكمته والموجب للإيمان بالله ولقائه وتوحيده فقل لهم أنذرتكم أي خوفتكم  صاعقة (2) تنزل بكم إن أصررتم على إعراضكم مثل صاعقة عادٍ وثمود أي عذابا  مهلكاً كالذي أهلك الله به عاداً وثمود.
وقوله: {إِذْ جَاءَتْهُمُ الرُّسُلُ} وهم هود وصالح من بين أيديهم ومن  خلفهم كناية أن الرسول بلغهم دعوة الله لهم إلى الإيمان والتوحيد بعناية  فائقة فكان يأتيهم من أمامهم ومن خلفهم يدعوهم، قائلاً لهم: لا تعبدوا (3)  إلا الله فإنه الإله الحق وما عداه فباطل فكان جوابهم لهم لا نؤمن لكم ولا  نقبل منكم ولو شاء (4) الله ما تقولون لنا لأنزل به ملائكة يدعوننا إليه لا  أن يرسل مثلكم من البشر وأخيرا قالوا لهم فإننا بما أرسلتم به كافرون  فأيأسوا الرسل من إجابتهم. هذا ما دلت عليه الآيتان الأولى (12) والثانية  (13) وفي الآية الثالثة (14) بين تعالى حال القوم كلاً على حدة فقال فأما  عاد أي قوم (5) هود فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق فحملهم الكبر الناجم عن  القوة 
المادية على رفض دعوة هود عليه السلام وقالوا فيه وفي دعوته الكثير وقد مر  في سورة هود ويأتي في سورة الأحقاف مفصلاً ما أجمل هنا، وقوله بغير الحق أي  أن استكبارهم لا حق لهم فيه أولا لضعفهم أمام قوة الله عز وجل، وثانيا لم  يأذن الله تعالى لهم بالاستكبار فهو بغير حق إذاً. وقوله: {وَقَالُوا مَنْ  أَشَدّ (6) ُ مِنَّا قُوَّةً} وهذا منهم تحد صريح وعلو وعتو واضحان، ولذا  تحداهم الله تعالى بالقوة فقال عز وجل أو لم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو  أشد منهم قوة أي أعموا ولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم قطعاً هو أشد منهم قوة.  إذ كل قوة لهم مصدرها الله هو خالقهم وواهب القوة لهم، فقوتهم ليست ذاتية  ولكنها موهوبة إذ يُخلق أحدهم وهو لا يقدر على دفع أدنى شيء عن نفسه وقوله:  {وَكَانُوا بِآياتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ} هذا تسجيل عليهم أكبر ذنب وهو جحودهم  بآيات الله التي جاء بها رسول الله هود عليه السلام كما جحدت قريش آيات  الله، وقوله تعالى فأرسلنا عليهم أي بمجرد أن تأكد كفرهم بجحودهم بآيات  الله أرسل الله تعالى عليهم ريحاً صرصرا (7) أي باردة ذات صوت مزعج دامت  سبع ليال وثمانية أيام فل تبق منهم أحداً وهي أيام نحسات (8) عليهم مشئومات  قال تعالى لنذيقهم أي أرسلناها عليهم لنذيقهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة  الدنيا. ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى أي أشد خزيا وإهانة لهم وذلة، وهم لا ينصرون أي  لا ناصر لهم من الله عز وجل. هذا بيان حال عاد. وأما ثمود (9) فقد قال  تعالى وأما ثمود قوم صالح فاستحبوا الضلال على الهدى والكفر على الإيمان  وقتلوا الناقة وهمّوا بقتل صالح فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب الهون وذلك صباح  السبت فأخذتهم صيحة انخلعت لها قلوبهم فرجفت الأرض من تحتهم فهلكوا عن  آخرهم، وذلك بما كانوا يكسبون من الشرك والظلم والكفر والعناد. ونجّى الله  تعالى صالحاً ومن معه من المؤمنين الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون الشرك والمعاصي  وكانوا أربعة آلاف مؤمن ومؤمنة وهو معنى قوله تعالى في ختام الحديث:  {وَنَجَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ} .
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من الإعراض عن إجابة دعوة الحق، والاستمرار في التمرد والعصيان.
2- تقرير التوحيد وهو أن لا إله إلا الله.
3- دعوة الرسل واحدة وهي الأمر بالكفر بالطاغوت، والإيمان بالله وعبادته وحده بما شرع للناس من عبادات.
4- التنديد بالاستكبار وأنه سبب الكفر والعصيان.
5- لا مصيبة إلا بذنب "بما كانوا يكسبون (10) " أي من الذنوب.
6- الإيمان والتقوى هما سبيل النجاة من العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة وهما ركنا  ولاية الله تعالى لقوله ألا إن أولياء (11) الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم  يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون.
__________
1- أي استمروا على إعراضهم بعد دعوتك إياهم وإلحاحك فيها.
2- الصاعقة حقيقتها أنها نار تخرج مع البرق تحرق ما تصيبه، وتطلق على الحادثة المبيدة السريعة الإهلاك.
3- جملة ألا تعبدوا إلا الله تفسير لجملة وجاءتهم الرسل.
4- هذا قول عاد وثمود لرسوليهم هود وصالح فحكى بهذا اللفظ.
5- لما حكى الله تعالى قولتي عاد وثمود لرسوليهم وهو قولهم لو شاء الله  لأنزل ملائكة فصّل في هذه الآيات حال كل من القبيلتين إتماماً للتذكير  بحالهما والموعظة بالعذاب الذي أصابهما فقال فأما عاد.. الخ.
6- وهذا اغترار بقوة أجسامهم حين تهددهم هود بالعذاب.
7- أصلها من صرر من الصر وهو البرد فأبدلوا مكان الراء الوسطى فاء الفعل  نحو كبكبوا أصلها كببوا وتجفجف الثوب أصلها تجفف والصرصر هي الشديدة  البرودة قال الحطيئة:
المطعمون إذا هبت بصرصرة
الحاملون إذا استودوا على الناس
ومعنى استودوا إذا سئلوا الدية.
8- قرأ نافع بسكون الحاء ويجوز كسرها وبه قرأ حفص على أنه صفة مشبهة من نحس  إذا أصابه النحس إصابة سوء أو ضر والنحسات بسكون الحاء جمع نحس.
9- شروع في تفصيل حال ثمود بعد عاد والهداية التي كانت لهم هداية إرشاد  وتكليف بواسطة رسولهم صالح وما آتاهم الله من معجزة الناقة العظيمة.
10- أي لقوله تعالى فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب الهون بما كانوا يكسبون أي بسبب كسبهم السيئات.
11- الآية من سورة يونس عليه السلام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (3)  
الحلقة (752)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 570الى صــــ 574)

وَيَوْمَ  يُحْشَرُ أَعْدَاءُ اللَّهِ إِلَى النَّارِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ (19) حَتَّى  إِذَا مَا جَاءُوهَا شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَأَبْصَارُهُمْ  وَجُلُودُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (20) وَقَالُوا لِجُلُودِهِمْ  لِمَ شَهِدْتُمْ عَلَيْنَا قَالُوا أَنْطَقَنَا اللَّهُ الَّذِي أَنْطَقَ  كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ خَلَقَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ  (21) وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَتِرُونَ أَنْ يَشْهَدَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَمْعُكُمْ  وَلَا أَبْصَارُكُمْ وَلَا جُلُودُكُمْ وَلَكِنْ ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ  لَا يَعْلَمُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (22) وَذَلِكُمْ ظَنُّكُمُ  الَّذِي ظَنَنْتُمْ بِرَبِّكُمْ أَرْدَاكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ (23) فَإِنْ يَصْبِرُوا فَالنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَهُمْ وَإِنْ  يَسْتَعْتِبُوا فَمَا هُمْ مِنَ الْمُعْتَبِينَ (24) 
شرح الكلمات:
فهم يوزعون: أي يحبس أولهم ليلحق آخرهم ليساقوا إلى النار مجتمعين.
حتى إذا ما جاءوها: أي حتى إذا جاءوها أي النار.
بما كانوا يعملون: من الذنوب والمعاصي.
وهو خلقكم أول مرة: أي بدأ خلقكم في الدنيا فخلقكم ثم أماتكم ثم أحياكم.
وما كنتم تستترون: أي عند ارتكابكم الفواحش والذنوب أي تستخفون من أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم وأبصاركم فتتركوا الفواحش والذنوب.
ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم: أي ولكن عند ارتكابكم الفواحش ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم ذلك منكم.
أرداكم: أي أهلككم.
فإن يصبروا فالنار مثوى لهم: أي فإن صبروا على العذاب فالنار مثوى أي مأوى لهم.
وإن يستعتبوا: أي يطلبوا العتبى وهي الرضا فلا يعتبون أي لا يرضى عنهم هذه حالهم أبدا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة قريش إلى أصول الدين التوحيد والنبوة والبعث  والجزاء وفي هذا السياق عرض لمشهد من مشاهد القيامة وهو مشهد حيٌّ رائع  يعرض أمامهم.
إذ يقول تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ (1) يُحْشَرُ أَعْدَاءُ اللهِ إِلَى النَّارِ} أي  اذكر لهم يوم يحشر أعداء الله أي الذين كفروا به فلم يؤمنوا ولم يتقوا؛  إلى النار فهم يوزعون يحبس أولهم ليلحق آخرهم فيساقون مع بعضهم بعضاً. حتى  (2) إذا ما جاءوها أي انتهوا إليها، وادعوا أنهم مظلومون وأخذوا يتنصّلون  من ذنوبهم، وقالوا إنه لا يقبلون شاهداً من غير أنفسهم فيأمر الله تعالى  أسماعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم فتشهد عليهم بما كانوا يعملون، وهو قوله تعالى:  {شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَأَبْصَارُهُمْ وَجُلُودُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} وهنا رجعوا إلى جلودهم يلومون عليهم ويعتبون وهو ما  أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {وَقَالُوا لِجُلُودِهِمْ لِمَ شَهِدْتُمْ (3)  عَلَيْنَا} فأجابتهم جلودهم بما أخبر تعالى عنهم في هذا السياق {قَالُوا  أَنْطَقَنَا اللهُ الَّذِي أَنْطَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ خَلَقَكُمْ  أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ} أي النشأة الأولى في الدنيا ثم أماتكم ثم أحياكم  {وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} وها أنتم قد رجعتم فالقادر على هذا كله قادر على  أن ينطقنا وعلى كل شيء أراد إنطاقه، وقوله {وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَتِرُونَ  (4) أَنْ يَشْهَدَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَمْعُكُمْ وَلا أَبْصَارُكُمْ وَلا  جُلُودُكُمْ} أي وما كنتم تستخفون فتتركوا محارم الله بل كنتم تجاهرون بذلك  لعدم إيمانكم بالبعث والجزاء {وَذَلِكُمْ ظَنُّكُمُ الَّذِي ظَنَنْتُمْ  بِرَبِّكُمْ} وهو ظن سيء {أَرْدَاكُمْ} أي أهلككم {فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ} الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة وهذا هو الخسران  المبين وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة من هذا السياق (23) فإن يصبروا أي  أعداء الله الذين شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم فالنار مثوى أي مأوى  لهم لا يخرجون منها أبداً. وإن يستعتبوا أي يطلبوا العتبى أي الرضا فيرضى  عنهم فيدخلوا الجنة {فَمَا هُمْ مِنَ الْمُعْتَبِينَ} أي فما هو بحاصل لهم  أبداً فهم إذاً بشرِّ التقديرين والعياذ بالله تعالى من حال أهل النار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرض مفصل بحال أهل النار فيها.
2- التحذير من فعل الفواحش وكبائر الذنوب فإن جوارح المرء تشهد عليه.
3- التحذير من سوء الظن بالله تعالى ومن ذلك أن يظن المرء أن الله لا يطلع  عليه. أو لا يعلم ما يرتكبه، أو أنه لا يحاسبه أو لا يجزيه.
4- وجوب حسن الظن بالله تعالى وهو أن يرجو أن يغفر الله له إذا تاب من زلة  زلها، وأن يرجو رحمته وعفوه إذا كان في حال العجز عن الطاعات ولا سيما عند  العجز عن العمل للمرض والضعف كالكبر ونحوه فيغلب جانب الرجاء على جانب  الخوف.
__________
1- يحشرون إلى النار أي يجمعون ويساقون إليها.
2- حرف ابتداء في اللفظ أي أن ما بعدها جملة مستأنفة إلا أنها تفيد معنى الغاية "وما" في ما جاءوها مزيدة للتوكيد.
3- شهادة جلودهم وجوارحهم عليهم هي شهادة تكذيب وافتضاح وإلا إدانتهم  متحققة بصحائف أعمالهم وإجراء ضمائر السمع والبصر والجلود بصيغة جمع  العقلاء لأن التحاور معهم أنزلهم منزلة العقلاء.
4- في الصحيحين حادثة ذكرت أنها سبب نزول هذه الآية وهي أن عبد الله بن  مسعود قال كنت مستتراً بأستار الكعبة فجاء ثلاثة نفر قريشيان وآخر قليل فقه  قلوبهم كثير شحم بطونهم فتكلموا بكلام لم أفهمه فقال أحدهم أترون أن الله  يسمع ما نقول؟ فقال الآخر يسمع إن جهرنا ولا يسمع إن أخفينا وقال الآخر إن  كان يسمع إذا جهرنا فهو يسمع إذا أخفينا. قال عبد الله فذكرت ذلك للنبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأنزل الله تعالى {وما كنتم تستترون}  الخ..
******************************  *
وَقَيَّضْنَا  لَهُمْ قُرَنَاءَ فَزَيَّنُوا لَهُمْ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا  خَلْفَهُمْ وَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ (25)  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا  فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ (26) فَلَنُذِيقَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَسْوَأَ الَّذِي كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (27) ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ أَعْدَاءِ اللَّهِ النَّارُ لَهُمْ فِيهَا  دَارُ الْخُلْدِ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ (28)  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا رَبَّنَا أَرِنَا اللَّذَيْنِ أَضَلَّانَا مِنَ  الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ نَجْعَلْهُمَا تَحْتَ أَقْدَامِنَا لِيَكُونَا مِنَ  الْأَسْفَلِينَ (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
وقيضنا لهم قرناء: أي وبعثنا لكفار مكة المعرضين قرناء من الشياطين.
فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم: أي حسنوا لهم الكفر والشرك، وإنكار البعث والجزاء.
وحق عليهم القول في أمم قد خلت: أي وجب لهم العذاب في أمم مضت قبلهم من الجن والإنس.
والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون: أي الغطوا فيه بالباطل إذا سمعتم من يقرأه.
ولنجزينهم أسوأ الذي كانوا يعملون: أي بأقبح جزاء أعمالهم التي كانوا يعملون.
أعداء الله: أي من كفروا به ولم يتقوه.
أرنا الذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس: أي إبليس من الجن، وقابيل بن آدم.
نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا: أي في أسفل النار ليكونا من الأسفلين.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المعرضين من كفار قريش، فقال تعالى:  {وَقَيَّضْنَا (1) لَهُمْ} أي بعثنا لهم قرناء من الشياطين، وذلك بعد أن  أصروا على الباطل والشر فخبثوا خبثاً سهّل لأخباث الجن الاقتران بهم فزينوا  لهم الكفر والمعاصي القبيحة في الدنيا فها هم منغمسون فيها، كما زينوا لهم  الكفر بالبعث والجزاء وإنكار الجنة والنار حتى لا يقصروا في الشر ولا  يفعلوا الخير أبدا، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {فَزَيَّنُوا لَهُمْ مَا بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ} .
قوله تعالى: {وَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ} أي بالعذاب {فِي أُمَمٍ (2)  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  خَاسِرِينَ} في حكم الله وقضائه بمقتضى سنة الله في الخسران. هذا ما دلت  عليه الآية الأولى (25) وهي قوله تعالى: {وَقَيَّضْنَا لَهُمْ قُرَنَاءَ  فَزَيَّنُوا لَهُمْ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَحَقَّ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ  الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ}
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (26) {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا  تَسْمَعُوا (3) لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَغْلِبُونَ} يخبر تعالى عن أولئك المعرضين عن كفار قريش وأنهم قالوا  لبعضهم بعضاً لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن الذي يقرأه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ حتى لا تتأثروا به، والغوا فيه أي الغطوا وصيحوا بكلام لهو  وصفقوا وصفروا حتى لا يتأثر به من يسمعه من الناس لعلكم تغلبون رجاء أن  تغلبوا محمداً على دينه فتبطلوه ويبقى دينكم. وهذا منتهى الكيد والمكر من  أولئك المعرضين عن دعوة الإسلام.
وكان رد الله تعالى على هذا المكر في الآية التالية (27) {فَلَنُذِيقَنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَذَاباً شَدِيداً} يخبر تعالى مؤكدا الخبر بأنه سيذيق  الذين كفروا عذاباً شديداً وذلك يوم القيامة وليجزينهم أسوأ أي أقبح الذي  كانوا يعملون أي يجزيهم بحسب أقبح سيئاتهم التي كانوا يعملون. ثم قال  تعالى: ذلك الجزاء المتوعد به الذين كفروا هو جزاء أعداء الله الذين حاربوا  رسوله ودعوته وحتى كتابه أيضاً. وذلك الجزاء هو النار لهم (4) فيها دار  الخلد أي الإقامة الدائمة فيها جزاء بما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون فلم يؤمنوا  بها ولم يعملوا بما فيها وقوله تعالى في الآية (29) {وقال الذين كفروا}  الآية 
يخبر تعالى عن الكافرين وهم في النار إذ يقولون ربنا أي يا ربنا أرنا  اللذين (5) أضلانا من الجن والإنس أي اللذين كانا سببا في إضلالنا بتزيينهم  لنا الباطل وتقبيحهم لنا الحق أرناهم نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا في النار ليكونا  من الأسفلين (6) أي في الدرك الأسفل من النار إذ النار دركات واحدة تحت  الأخرى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله تعالى في العبد إذا أعرض عن الحق الذي هو الإسلام فخبث من  جراء كسبه الشر والباطل وتوغله في الظلم والفساد يبعث الله تعالى عليه  شيطاناً يكون قرينا له فيزين له كل قبيح، ويقبح له كل حسن.
2- بيان ما كان المشركون يكيدون به الإسلام ويحاربونه به حتى باللغو عند قراءة القرآن حتى لا يسمع ولا يهتدى به.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
4- بيان نقمة أهل النار على من كان سبباً في إضلالهم وإغوائهم، ومن سن لهم  سنة شر يعملون بها كإبليس، وقابيل بن آدم عليه السلام إذ الأول سن كل شر  والثاني سن سنة القتل ظلماً وعدواناً.
__________
1- قيضنا: أتحنا وهيّنا لهم قرناء أي شياطين يلازمونهم قد يكونون من الجن ومن الإنس إذ الشياطين من الجنسين.
2- في أمم حال من الضمير في عليهم أي حق عليهم حالة كونهم في أمم أمثالهم  قد سبقوهم والظرفية هنا مجازية بمعنى التبعيض أي هم من جملة أمم قد خلت من  قبلهم قال الشاعر:
إن تك عن أحسن الصنيعة مأفو
كا ففي آخرين قد أفكوا
3- قال ابن عباس كان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو بمكة إذا  قرأ القرآن يرفع صوته فكان أبو جهل وغيره يطردون الناس عنه ويقولون لا  تسمعوا له والغوا فيه فكانوا يأتون بالمكاء والصفير والصياح وفي الصحيح  أنهم أخرجوا أبا بكر من مكة خوفاً أن يفتن أبناءهم ونساءهم بقراءته القرآن  لرقة صوته وبكائه.
4- دار الخلد هي النار نزلت النار منزل الظرف فكانت بذلك دار الخلد والخلد البقاء المؤبد في عالم الشقاء.
5- أرنا أي عين لنا الذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس كناية عن إرادة الانتقام  منهم بأن يطؤهم بأقدامهم انتقاماً منهم وتعذيباً لهم لأنهم كانوا السبب في  شقوتهم قرأ الجمهور أرنا بكسر الراء وقرأ غيرهم بسكون الراء أرنا كما خففوا  فخذ إلى فخذ بسكون الخاء.
6- هذا التعليل أرادوا به التوطئة لاستجابة الله تعالى لما علموا من غضب الله تعالى فأرادوا أن يتوسلوا إليه تعالى بذلك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (4)  
الحلقة (753)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 575الى صــــ 579)

إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا  بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ (30) نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ  فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي  أَنْفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ (31) نُزُلًا مِنْ غَفُورٍ  رَحِيمٍ (32) 

شرح الكلمات:
قالوا ربنا الله: قالوا ذلك معلنين عن إيمانهم بأن الله هو ربهم الذي لا رب لهم غيره وألههم الذي لا إله لهم سواه.
ثم استقاموا: أي ثبتوا على ذلك فلم يبدلوا ولم يغيروا ولم يتركوا عبادة الله بفعل الأوامر وترك النواهي.
تتنزل عليهم الملائكة: أي عند الموت وعند الخروج من القبر بحيث تتلقاهم هناك.
أن لا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا: أي بأن لا تخافوا مما أنتم مقبلون عليه فإنه رضوان الله وحمته ولا تحزنوا عما خلفتم رواءكم.
نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة: أي فبحكم ولايتنا لكم في الدنيا والآخرة فلا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا.
ولكم فيها ما تدعون: أي ولكم فيها ما تطلبون من سائر المشتهيات لكم.
نزلا من غفور رحيم: أي رزقاً مهيأً لكم من فضل رب غفور رحيم.
معنى الآيات:
لما بين تعالى حال الكافرين في الدار الآخرة وهي أسوأ حال بين حال المؤمنين  في الآخرة وهي أحسن حال وأطيب مآل فقال {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  (1) اللهُ} أي لا ربّ لنا غيره ولا إله لنا سواه، ثم استقاموا (2) فلم  يشركوا به في عبادته أحداً فأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا النواهي وماتوا على ذلك  هؤلاء تتنزل عليهم الملائكة أي تهبط عليهم وذلك عند الموت بأن تقول لهم لا  تخافوا على ما أنتم مقدمون عليه من البرزخ والدار الآخرة ولا تحزنوا على ما  خلفتم وراءكم وأبشروا (3) بالجنة دار السلام التي كنتم توعدونها في الكتاب  وعلى لسان الرسول. نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا إذ 
كنا نسددكم ونحفظكم من الوقوع في المعاصي، وفي الآخرة نستقبلكم عند الخروج  من قبوركم حتى تدخلوا جنة ربكم. ولكم فيها أي في الجنة ما تشتهي أنفسكم من  الملاذ ولكم فيها ما تدعون أي تطلبون مما ترغبون فيه وتشتهون. نزلا أي قرىً  وضيافة من لدن ربّ غفور لكم رحيم بكم لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل الإيمان والاستقامة عليه بأداء الفرائض واجتناب النواهي.
2- بشرى أهل الإيمان والاستقامة عند الموت بالجنة وهؤلاء هم أولياء الله  المؤمنون المتقون لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وهي هذه وفي الآخرة عند  خروجهم من قبورهم.
3- في الجنة ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين، ولأحدهم كل ما يطلبه ويدعيه  وفوق ذلك النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم وتلقي التحية منه والتسليم.
__________
1- في صحيح مسلم عن سفيان بن عبد الله الثقفي قال قلت يا رسول الله قل لي  في الإسلام قولاً لا أسأل عنه أحداً بعدك وفي رواية غيرك. قال: قل آمنت  بالله ثم استقم وزاد الترمذي قلت يا رسول الله ما أخوف ما تخاف عليّ؟ قال  فأخذ بلسان نفسه وقال هذا.
2- ذكر القرطبي في تفسير الاستقامة أكثر من عشرة أقوال للصحابة والسلف، ثم  قال وهذه الأقوال وإن تداخلت فتلخيصها "اعتدلوا على طاعة الله عقداً وقولاً  وفعلاً وداوموا على ذلك".
3- قال وكيع وابن أبي زيد البشرى في ثلاثة مواطن عند الموت وفي القبر وعند  البعث وشاهد هذا قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أحب لقاء الله  أحب الله لقاءه ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه قلنا يا رسول الله كلنا  نكره الموت: قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليس ذلك كراهة الموت ولكن  المؤمن إذا حُضِر جاءه البشير من الله تعالى بما هو صائر إليه فليس شيء  أحب إليه من أن يكون لقي الله تعالى فأحب الله لقاءه قال وإن الفاجر  والكافر إذا حُضِر جاءه بما هو صائر إليه من الشر أو ما يلقى من الشر فكره  لقاء الله فكره الله لقاءه قال ابن كثير وهذا حديث صحيح وقد ورد في الصحيح  من غير هذا الوجه.
******************************  *
وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ  إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (33) وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا  السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ  وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ (34) وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ  (35) وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (36)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله: أي لا أحد أحسن قولا منه أي ممن دعا إلى توحيد الله وطاعته.
وعمل صالحاً وقال إنني من المسلمين: وعمل صالحاً وهي شرط أيضاً وقال إنني من المسلمين شرط ثالث.
ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة: أي لا تكون الحسنة كالسيئة ولا السيئة كالحسنة.
ادفع بالتي هي أحسن: أي ادفع أيها المؤمن السيئة بالخصلة التي هي أحسن كالغضب بالرضى، والقطيعة بالصلة.
كأنه ولي حميم: أي كأنه صديق قريب في محبته لك إذا فعلت ذلك.
وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا: أي وما يعطى هذه الخصلة التي هي أحسن.
إلا ذو حظ عظيم: أي ثواب عظيم وأجر جزيل هذا في الآخرة وأما في الدنيا فالخلق الحسن والكمال.
وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ: أي وإن يوسوس لك الشيطان بترك خير أو فعل شر.
فاستعذ بالله: أي فاستجر بالله قائلاً أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.
إنه هو السميع العليم: أي هو تعالى السميع لأقوال عباده العليم بما يصيبهم وينزل بهم.
معنى الآيات:
لما ذكر تعالى بشرى أهل الإيمان وصالح الأعمال ذكر هنا بشرى ثانية لهم  أيضاً فقال: {وَمَنْ (1) أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللهِ  وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} هذه ثلاثة شروط  الأول دعوته إلى الله تعالى بأن يعبد فيطاع ولا يعص ويذكر ولا ينسى، ويشكر  ولا يكفر والثاني وعمل صالحاً فأدى الفرائض واجتنب المحارم، والثالث وفاخر  بالإسلام معتزا به وقال إنني من المسلمين، فلا أحد أحسن قولاً من هذا الذي  ذكرت شروط كماله، ويدخل في هذا أولا الرسل، وثانياً العلماء، وثالثاً  المجاهدون ورابعاً المؤذنون وخامساً الدعاة الهداة المهديون هذا ما دلت  عليه الآية الأولى (23) . وقوله تعالى: {وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا  السَّيِّئَةُ} هذا تقرير إلهي يجب أن يعلم وهو أن الحسنة لا تستوي (2) مع  السيئة وأن السيئة لا تستوي مع الحسنة فالإيمان لا يساوى بالكفر، والتقوى  لا يساوى بالفجور، والعدل لا يساوى بالظلم.
كما أن جنس الحسنات لا يتساوى، وجنس السيئات لا يتساوى بل يتفاضل فصيام  رمضان لا يساوى بصيام رجب أو محرم تطوعاً، وسيئة قتل المؤمن لا تستوي مع  شتمه أو ضربه وقوله 
تعالى: {ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ (3) } أي بعد أن عرفت يا رسولنا  عدم تساوي الحسنة مع السيئة إذاً فادفع السيئة بالخصلة التي هي أحسن من  غيرها فإذا الذي (4) بينك وبينه عداوة قد انقلب في بره بك واحترامه لك  واحتفائه بك كأنه ابن عم لك يحبك ويحترمك ولما كانت هذه الخصلة وهي الدفع  بالتي هي أحسن لا تتأتى إلا لذوي الأخلاق الفاضلة والنفوس الكاملة الشريفة  قال تعالى: {وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا} أي وما يعطى هذه الخصلة {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  صَبَرُوا} فكان الصبر خلقاً من أخلاقهم {وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو  حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ} في الأخلاق والكمال النفسي، في الدنيا، والآخرة والأجر  العظيم وهو الجنة في الآخرة.
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ  فَاسْتَعِذْ (5) بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} يرشد الرب  تعالى عبده ورسوله وكل فرد من أفراد أمته إن نزغه من الشيطان نزغ بأن وسوس  له بفعل شر أو ترك خير، أو خطر له خاطر سوء أن يفزع إلى الله تعالى يستجير  به فإن الله تعالى هو السميع العليم فالاستجارة به من الشيطان تحمي العبد  وتقيه من وسواس الشيطان وما يلقيه في النفس من خواطر سيئة، ولله الحمد  والمنة على هذا الإرشاد الرباني الذي لا يستغني عنه أحد من عباده.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وشرف الدعاة العاملين.
2- فضل الإسلام والاعتزاز به والتفاخر الصادق به.
3- تقرير أن الحسنة لا تتساوى مع السيئة. كما أن الحسنات تتفاوت والسيئات تتفاوت.
4- وجوب دفع السيئة من الأخ المسلم بالحسنة من القول والفعل.
5- فضل العبد الذي يكمل في نفسه وخلقه فيصبح يدفع السيئة بالحسنة.
6- وجوب الاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم إذا وسوس أو ألقى بخاطر سوء إذ لا يقي منه ولا يحفظ إلا الله السميع العليم.
__________
1- يدخل في هذه الآية دخولاً أولياً رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إذ هو أحق وأجدر وهي نازلة فيه رداً على الذين يلغون في القرآن  عند سماعه وهي تتناول كل مؤمن متصف بهذه الصفات المعبر عنها في التفسير  بالشروط.
2- لا في قوله ولا السيئة صلة زيدت للتأكيد إذ الأصل ولا تستوي الحسنة والسيئة وشاهدها قول الشاعر:
ما كان يرضى رسول الله فعلهم
والطيبان أبو بكر ولا عمر
3- قال ابن عباس ادفع بحملك جهل من يجعل عليك. وقيل أيضا هو الرجل يسب  الرجل فيقول المسبوب إن كنت صادقاً فغفر الله لي وإن كنت كاذباً فغفر لك  وقال مجاهد أن يسلم المرء على من يعاديه إذا لقيه فهو معنى (بالتي هي أحسن)  .
4- قال ابن عباس في هذه الآية ادفع بالتي هي أحسن إلى قوله ولي حميم أمره  الله تعالى بالصبر عند الغضب والحلم عند الجهل والعفو عند الإساءة وهو كما  قال رضي الله عنه.
5- فائدة الاستعاذة بالنسبة إلى الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  تجديد داعيه العصمة المركوزة في نفس النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لأن الاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان استمداد للنعمة وصقل النفس مما يغان على  القلب كما قال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إنه ليغان على قلبي  وإني لأستغفر الله في اليوم مائة".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (5)  
الحلقة (754)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 579الى صــــ 583)

وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لا تَسْجُدُوا  لِلشَّمْسِ وَلا لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ (37) فَإِنِ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فَالَّذِينَ  عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ يُسَبِّحُونَ لَهُ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَهُمْ لا  يَسْأَمُونَ (38) وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنَّكَ تَرَى الْأَرْضَ خَاشِعَةً  فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ إِنَّ الَّذِي  أَحْيَاهَا لَمُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (39)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن آياته: أي من جملة آياته الدالة على ألوهية الرب تعالى وحده.
الليل والنهار: أي وجود الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر.
لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر: أي لا تعبدوا الشمس ولا القمر فإنهما من جملة مخلوقاته الدالة عليه.
إن كنتم إياه تعبدون: أي إن كنتم حقاً تريدون عبادته فاعبدوه وحده فإن العبادة لا تصلح لغيره.
فالذين عند ربك: أي الملائكة.
وهم لا يسأمون: أي لا يملون من عبادته ولا يكلون.
ترى الأرض خاشعة: يابسة جامدة لا نبات فيها ولا حياة.
اهتزت وربت: أي تحركت، وانتفخت وظهر النبات فيها.
إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى: أي إن الذي أحيا الأرض قادر على إحياء الموتى يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ} أي ومن جملة آياته العديدة الدالة على وجوده  وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته والموجبة للإيمان به وعبادته وتوحيده، الليل والنهار  وتعاقبهما وانتظام ذلك بينهما فليس الليل سابق النهار، وكذا الشمس والقمر  خلقهما وسيرهما في فلكيهما بانتظام ودقة فائقة وحساب دقيق وعليه فلا تسجدوا  (1) للشمس ولا القمر أيها الناس فإنهما مخلوقان من جملة المخلوقات، ولكن  اسجدوا لخالقهما إن كنتم إياه تعبدون (2) كما تزعمون. ثم قال تعالى لرسوله:  فإن أبوا أن يستجيبوا لك ويسمعوا منك ما قلت لهم مستكبرين فاعلم أن الذين  عند ربك وهم الملائكة يسبحون له بالليل والنهار وهم لا يسأمون من ذلك ولا  يملون.
وقوله: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ} أي علامات قدرته على إحياء الموتى (3) للبعث  والجزاء إنك أيها الإنسان ترى الأرض أيام المحل والجدب هامدة جامدة لا حركة  لها فإذا أنزل الله تعالى عليها ماء المطر اهتزت وربت أي تحركت تربتها  وانتفخت وعلاها النبات وظهرت فيها الحياة كذلك إذا أراد الله إحياء الموتى  أنزل عليهم ماء من السماء وذلك بين النفختين نفخة الفناء ونفخة البعث  فينبتون كما ينبت البقل وقوله: {إِنَّ الَّذِي أَحْيَاهَا لَمُحْيِي  الْمَوْتَى إِنَّهُ} تعالى على فعل كل شيء وأراده قدير لا يمتنع عنه ولا  يعجزه، وكيف لا، وهو إذا أراد شيئاً إنما يقول له كن فيكون.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد بالأدلة القطعية الموجبة لله العبادة دون غيره من خلقه.
2- بيان أن هناك من الناس من يعبدون الشمس ويسجدون لها من العرب والعجم وأن  ذلك شرك باطل فالعبادة لا تكون للمخلوقات الخاضعة في حياتها للخالق وإنما  تكون لخالقهما ومسخرها لمنافع خلقه.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر دليل من أظهر الأدلة وهو موت الأرض  بالجدب ثم حياتهابالغيث، إذ لا فرق بين حياة النبات والأشجار في الأرض  بالماء وبين حياة الإنسان بالماء كذلك في الأرض بعد تهيئة الفرصة لذلك بعد  نفخة الفناء ومضي أربعين عاماً عليها ينزل من السماء ماء فيحيا الناس  وينبتون من عجب الذنب كما ينبت النبات، بالبذرة الكامنة في التربة.
1- تقرير قدرة الله على كل شيء أراده، وهذه الصفة خاصة به تعالى موجبة لعبادته وطاعته. بعد الإيمان به وتأليهه.
__________
1- لا شك أن هناك من كان يسجد للشمس في بلاد العرب ففي اليمن كانوا يعبدون  الشمس على عهد ملكة سبأ لقوله تعالى على لسان الهدهد {وجدتها وقومها يسجدون  للشمس من دون الله} ووجد في أصنام قريش صنم يقال له شمس ولذا سموا عبد  شمس.
2- لا شك أن هنا سجدة من عزائم السجدات إلا أنهم اختلفوا في موضع السجود  فمالك يرى أنه يسجد عند قوله {إن كنتم إياه تعبدون} والشافعي وأبو حنيفة  وغيرهم يرى السجود عند {وهم لا يسأمون} والأمر واسع ففي أي الموضعين سجد  أجزأ والحمد لله.
3- في الآية تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعد تقرير عقيدة الألوهية وسيأتي في  الآيات بعد تقرير النبوة المحمدية وهذه أعظم أركان العقيدة الإسلامية.  التوحيد البعث والجزاء والنبوة وباقي أركان العقيدة تابعة لهذه الأركان  العظيمة.
******************************  **
إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا لا يَخْفَوْنَ عَلَيْنَا أَفَمَنْ  يُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ خَيْرٌ أَمَّنْ يَأْتِي آمِناً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ (40) إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِالذِّكْرِ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ  عَزِيزٌ (41) لا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ  خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ (42)
شرح الكلمات:
يلحدون في آيات الله: أي يجادلون فيها ويميلون بها فيؤولونها على غير تأويلها لإبطال حق أو إحقاق باطل.
لا يخفون علينا: أي إنهم مكشوفون أمامنا وسوف نبطش بهم جزاء إلحادهم.
أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة: أي نعم الذي يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة خير ممن يلقى في النار.
اعملوا ما شئتم: هذا تهديد لهم على إلحادهم وليس إذناً لهم في العمل كما شاءوا.
إن الذين كفروا بالذكر: أي جحدوا بالقرآن أو ألحدوا فيه فكفروا بذلك.
وإنه لكتاب عزيز: أي القرآن لكتاب عزيز أي منيع لا يقدَر على الزيادة فيه ولا النقص منه.
لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه: أي لا يقدر شيطان من الجن والإنس أن يزيد فيه شيئاً وهذا معنى من بين يديه.
ولا من خلفه: أي ولا يقدر شيطان من الجن والإنس أن ينقص منه شيئا 
وهذا معنى من خلفه، كما أنه ليس قبله كتاب ينتقصه، ولا بعده كتاب ينسخه، فهو كله حق وصدق ليس فيه ما لا يطابق الواقع.
معنى الآيات:
يتوعد الجبار عز وجل الذين يلحدون في آيات كتابه بالتحريف والتبديل  والتغيير بأنهم لا يخفون عليه، وأنه سينزل بهم نقمته إن لم يكفوا عن  إلحادهم.
وقوله: {أَفَمَنْ يُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ خَيْرٌ أَمَّنْ يَأْتِي آمِناً  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ} إذا كان لا يوجد عاقل يقول الذي يلقى النار خير ممن  يأتي آمناً يوم القيامة فالإلقاء في النار سببه الكفر والإلحاد والباطل  فليترك هذه من أراد النجاة من النار، والأمن يوم القيامة من كل خوف من  النار وغيرها سببه الإيمان والتوحيد فليؤمن ويوحد الله تعالى في عبادته ولا  يلحد في آياته من أراد الأمن يوم القيامة بعلمه أنه خير من الإلقاء في  النار. هذا أسلوب في الدعوة عجيب انفرد به القرآن الكريم.
وقوله تعالى: {اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ (1) إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (2)  بَصِيرٌ} هذا الكلام يقال للمستهزئين بالأحكام الشرعية المستخفين بها فهو  تهديد لهم وليس إذناً وإباحةً لهم أن يفعلوا ما شاءوا من الباطل والشرك  والشر، ويدل على التهديد قوله بعد إنه بما تعملون بصير.
ومثله قوله {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ (3) كَفَرُوا بِالذِّكْرِ} أي القرآن،  {وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ} (4) أي منيع بعيد المنال لا يأتيه الباطل من  بين يديه، ولا من خلفه بالزيادة والنقصان أو التبديل والتغيير.
ولما كان المراد من هذا الكلام التهديد سكت عن الخبر إذ هو أظهر من أن يذكر  والعبارة قد تقصر عن أدائه بالصورة الواقعة له. وقد يقدر لنفعلن بهم كذا  كذا ...
وقوله {تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ} أي القرآن المنيع كماله وشرفه  ومناعته أتته أنه تنزيل من حكيم في أفعاله وسائر تصرفاته حميد بذلك وبغيره  من فواضله وآلائه ونعمه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة الإلحاد في آيات الله بالميل بها عن القصد والخروج بها إلى الباطل.
2- التهديد الشديد لكل من يحرف آيات الله أو يؤولها على غير مراد الله منها.
3- تقرير مناعة القرآن وحفظ الله تعالى له، وأنه لا يدخله النقص (4) ولا الزيادة إلى أن يرفعه الله إليه إذ منه بدأ وإليه يعود.
__________
1- الأمر هنا ليس للإباحة وإنما هو للتهديد كما في التفسير.
2- قوله {إنه بما تعملون بصير} الجملة تعليلية متضمنة الوعيد والتهديد فهي مؤكدة لما تضمنه قوله تعالى {اعملوا ما شئتم} من التهديد.
3- الخبر مقدر تقديره: هالكون أو معذبون وما ذكر في التفسير في تقدير الخبر حسن.
4- تضمنت الآية ست صفات للقرآن العظيم هي كالتالي: أنه ذكرٌ يذكر الناس بما  يغفلون عنه. أنه ذكرٌ للعرب أي شرف لهم كقوله {وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك} أنه  كتاب عزيز والعزيز النفيس والمنيع أيضا إذ عجز الإنس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله  أنه لا يتطرق إليه الباطل ولايخالطه بحال أنه مشتمل على الحكمة وهو حكيم  وذو حكمة وحاكم أيضا وأنه تنزيل من حميد والحميد المحمود حمداً كثيرا.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (6)  
الحلقة (755)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 584الى صــــ 588)

مَا  يُقَالُ لَكَ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ قِيلَ لِلرُّسُلِ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ لَذُو مَغْفِرَةٍ وَذُو عِقَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (43) وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ  قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ  وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ وَالَّذِينَ  لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُولَئِكَ  يُنَادَوْنَ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ (44) وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى  الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مُرِيبٍ (45) مَنْ  عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ  بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
ما يقال لك: أي من التكذيب أيها الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك: أي من التكذيب لهم والكذب عليهم.
إن ربك لذو مغفرة: أي ذو مغفرة واسعة تشمل كل تائب إليه صادق في توبته.
وذو عقاب أليم: أي معاقبة شديدة ذات ألم موجع للمصرين على الكفر والباطل.
ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجمياً: أي القرآن كما اقترحوا إذ قالوا: هلا أنزل القرآن بلغة العجم.
لقالوا: لولا فصلت آياته: أي بينت حتى نفهمها.
أأعجمي وعربي: أي أقرآن أعجمي والمنزل عليه وهو النبي عربي يستنكرون ذلك تعنتاً منهم وعناداً ومجاحدة.
هدى وشفاء: أي هدى من الضلالة، وشفاء من داء الجهل وما يسببه من أمراض.
والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر: أي ثقل فهم لا يسمعونه وهو عليهم عمى فلا يفهمونه.
أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد: والمنادى من مكان بعيد لا يسمع ولا يفهم ما ينادى له.
ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب: أي التوراة.
فاختلف فيه: أي بالتصديق والتكذيب في العمل ببعض ما فيه وترك البعض الآخر كما هي الحال في القرآن الكريم.
ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك: أي ولولا الوعد بجمع الناس ليوم القيامة وحسابهم ومجازاتهم هناك.
لقضي بينهم: أي لحكم بين المختلفين اليوم وأكرم الصادقون وأهين الكاذبون.
وما ربك بظلام للعبيد: أي وليس ربك يا رسولنا بذي ظلم للعبيد.
معنى الآيات:
بعد توالي الآيات الهادية من الضلالة الموجبة للإيمان كفار قريش لا يزيدهم  ذلك إلا عناداً وإصراراً على تكذيب الرسول والكفر به وبما جاء به من عند  ربه، ولما كان الرسول بشراً يحتاج إلى عون حتى يصبر أنزل تعالى هذه الآيات  في تسليته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله على الثبات والصبر فقال
تعالى: {مَا يُقَالُ لَكَ} (1) يا رسولنا من الكذب عليك والتكذيب لك إلا ما  قد قيل للرسل من قبلك. وقوله تعالى: إن ربك لذو مغفرة أي لمن تاب فلذا لا  يتعجل بإهلاك المكذبين رجاء أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا ويوحدوا، وذو عقاب أليم أي  موجع شديد لمن مات على كفره.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أَعْجَمِيّاً} أي كما اقترح بعض  المشركين، لقالوا: {لَوْلا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ} أي هلاّ بينت آياته لنا  حتى نفهمها، ثم قالوا: {أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ (2) وَعَرَبِيٌّ} أي أقرآن أعجمي (3)  ونبي عربي مستنكرين ذلك متعجبين منه وكل هذا من أجل الإصرار على عدم  الإيمان بالقرآن الكريم والنبي الكريم وتوحيد الرب الكريم.
ولما علم تعالى ذلك منهم أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم قل هو أي القرآن الكريم هدى  وشفاء (4) هدى يهتدى به إلى سبيل السعادة الكمال والنجاح، وشفاء من أمراض  الشك والشرك والنفاق والعجب والرياء والحسد والكبر، والذين لا يؤمنون بالله  رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد رسولاً هو أي القرآن في آذانهم وقر أي حمل  ثقيل أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد ولذا فهم لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون.
هذه تسلية وأخرى في قوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ} أي  التوراة فاختلفوا فيه فمنهم المصدق ومنهم المكذب، ومنهم العامل بما فيه  المطبق ومنهم المعرض عنه المتبع لهواه وشيطانه الذي أغواه وقوله تعالى  {وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ (5) مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ} فيما  اختلفوا فيه لحكم لأهل الصدق بالنجاة وأهل الكذب بالهلاك والخسران وقوله:  إنهم لفي شك منه أي من القرآن مريب أي موقع في الريبة وذلك من جراء محادته  والمعاندة والمجاحدة، وقوله: {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ} وهذه  تسلية أعظم فإن من عمل صالحاً في حياته بعد الإيمان فإن جزاءه قاصر عليه  ينتفع به دون سواه، ومن أساء أي عمل السوء وهو ما يسوء النفس من الذنوب  والآثام فعلى نفسه عائد سوءه الذي عمله ولا يعود على غيره، وأخرى في قوله  تعالى وما ربك بظلام للعبيد (6) أي ليس هو تعالى بذي ظلم لعباده. فقوله  تعالى من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه عائد ذلك ومن أساء فعليها أي عائد الإساءة إن  فيه لتسلية لكل من أراد أن يتسلى ويصبر.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الرسول أي حمله على الصبر والسلوان ليواصل دعوته إلى نهايتها.
2- بيان مدى ما كان عليه المشركون من التكذيب للرسول والمعاندة والمجاحدة.
3- القرآن دواء وشفاء لأهل الإيمان، وأهل الكفر فهم على العكس من أهل الإيمان.
4- بيان سنة الله في الأمم السابقة في اختلافها على أنبيائها وما جاءتها به من الهدى والنور.
5- قوله تعالى {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ} أجري مجرى المثل عند العالمين.
6- نفي الظلم عن الله مطلقاً (7) .
__________
1- الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانياً فهي جواب لسؤال يثيره قوله تعالى {إن الذي يلحدون في آياتنا} الخ.
2- في الآية إشارة واضحة إلى عموم رسالته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- معنى قرآناً كتاباً مقروءاً إذ ورد في الحديث الصحيح تسمية الزبور  قرآناً بمعنى يقرأ ويكتب إذ قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "إن داود  يسر له القرآن فكان يقرأ القرآن كله "الزبور" في حين يسرج له فرسه".
4- حقيقة الشفاء زوال المرض وهو هنا مستعار للبصارة بالحقائق وانكشاف الالتباس من النفس كما يزول المرض عند حصول الشفاء.
5- فيه تسلية للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على تكذيب المشركين  وكفرهم بالقرآن بأنه ليس بأوحد في ذلك فقد أوتي الكتاب فاختلف فيه بالتصديق  والتكذيب والعمل والترك
6- المراد بنفي الظلم من الله للعبيد أنه لا يعاقب من ليس منهم بمجرم، لأنه  تعالى لما وضع الشرائع وأرسل الرسل صار وذلك قانوناً فمن تعداه مهملا له  معرضا عنه فقد استوجب العذاب وتعذيبه عدل وليس بظلم.
7- فقد روى مسلم أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: "يقول الله  تعالى يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرما فلا تظالموا.  وأيضا فالله هو الملك وهل ما يفعله الملك العليم الرحيم العادل في ملكه  وعبيده يقال له ظلم؟ والجواب لا.
*************************

الجزء الخامس والعشرون
إِلَيْهِ يُرَدُّ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَمَا تَخْرُجُ مِنْ ثَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ  أَكْمَامِهَا وَمَا تَحْمِلُ مِنْ أُنْثَى وَلا تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ  وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِي قَالُوا آذَنَّاكَ مَا مِنَّا  مِنْ شَهِيدٍ (47) وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  وَظَنُّوا مَا لَهُمْ مِنْ مَحِيصٍ (48)
إليه يرد علم الساعة (1) : أي إلى الله يرد علم الساعة أي متى تقوم إذ لا يعلمها إلا هو.
شرح الكلمات
وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها: أي من أوعيتها واحد الأكمام كِمّ وكم الثوب مخرج اليد.
وما تحمل من أنثى: أي من أي جنس كان إنساناً أو حيواناً.
ولا تضع إلا بعلمه: أي ولا تضع حملهما إلا ملابسا بعلم الله تعالى المحيط بكل شيء.
قالوا آذناك: أي أعلمناك الآن.
ما منا من شهيد: أي ليس منا من يشهد بأن لك شريكاً أبداً.
وظنوا ما لهم من محيص: أي أيقنوا أنه مالهم من مهرب من العذاب.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى أن علم الغيب انحصر فيه فليس لأحد من خلقه علم الغيب وخاصة علم  الساعة أي علم قيامها متى تقوم؟ كما أخبر عن واسع علمه وأنه محيط بكل  الكائنات فما تخرج من ثمرة من كمها (2) وعائها وتظهر منه إلا يعلمها على  كثرة الثمار والأشجار ذات الأكمام، وما تحمل (3) من أنثى بجنين ولا تضعه  يوم ولادته أو إسقاطه إلا يعلمه أي يتم ذلك بحسب علمه تعالى وإذنه، وهذه  مظاهر الربوبية المستلزمة للألوهية فلا إله غيره ولا رب سواه، ومع هذا  فالجاهلون يتخذون له شركاء أنداداً من أحجار وأوثان يعبدونها معه ظلماً  وسفها. {وَيَوْمَ (4) يُنَادِيهِمْ} وذلك يوم القيامة {أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِي} ؟  أي الذين كنتم تزعمون أنهم شركاء لي، فيتبرءون منهم ويقولون: آذناك 
أعلمناك الآن أنه ما منا من شهيد يشهد بأن لك شريكاً إنه لا شريك لك وضل  عنهم أي غاب عنهم ما كانوا يدعون من قبل في الدنيا، وظنوا أيقنوا ما لهم من  محيص أي مهرب من عذاب الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- استئثار الله تعالى بعلم الغيب وخاصة علم متى تقوم الساعة.
2- إحاطة علم الله تعالى بكل شيء فما تخرج من ثمرة من أوعيتها ولا تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع حملها إلا بعلم الله تعالى وإذنه.
3- براءة المشركين يوم القيامة من شركهم، وغياب شركائهم عنهم.
__________
1- روي أن المشركين قالوا يا محمد إن كنت نبياً فاخبرنا متى قيام الساعة فنزلت {إليه يرد علم الساعة} والرد الإرجاع.
2- الأكمام جمع كم بكسر الكاف وتشديد الميم والكمة بضم الكاف والتأنيث مثله وهو الجف وكفرى الطلع يقال له كفه.
3- فهذه ثلاثة أمور وجب رد علمها إلى الله تعالى الأول علم ما تخرجه أكمام  النخل من الثمر بقدره وجودته وثباته وسقوطه والثاني حمل الأنثى من الناس  والحيوان والتي تلقح والتي لا تلقح، والثالث وقت وضع الأجنة فهذه وجب رد  علمها إلى الله تعالى إذ لا يعلمها إلا هو كسائر الغيوب.
4- ويوم يناديهم: متعلق بمحذوف تقديره اذكر يوم يناديهم، لما سألوا عن  الساعة أعلمهم أن أمر علم وقتها مرده إلى الله وحده فناسب ذكر بعض أحداثها  فذكر لهم ذلك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (7)  
الحلقة (756)
سورة فصلت
مكية
وآياتها أربع وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 589الى صــــ 592)

لَا  يَسْأَمُ الْإِنْسَانُ مِنْ دُعَاءِ الْخَيْرِ وَإِنْ مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ  فَيَئُوسٌ قَنُوطٌ (49) وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ  ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ هَذَا لِي وَمَا أَظُنُّ السَّاعَةَ  قَائِمَةً وَلَئِنْ رُجِعْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّ لِي عِنْدَهُ لَلْحُسْنَى  فَلَنُنَبِّئَنّ  َ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَلَنُذِيقَنَّه  ُمْ  مِنْ عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ (50) وَإِذَا أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَى الْإِنْسَانِ  أَعْرَضَ وَنَأَى بِجَانِبِهِ وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ فَذُو دُعَاءٍ  عَرِيضٍ (51)
شرح الكلمات:
لا يسأم الإنسان من دعاء الخير: أي لا يمل ولا يكل من سؤال طلب المال والصحة والعافية.
وإن مسه الشر فيئوس قنوط: أي المرض والفقر وغيرهما فيؤوس من رحمة الله قنوط ظاهر عليه اليأس.
من بعد ضراء مسته: أي من بعد شدة أصابته وبلاء نزل به.
ليقولن هذا لي: أي استحققته بعملي ومما لي من مكانة.
وما أظن الساعة قائمة: أي ينكر البعث ويقول: ما أظن الساعة قائمة.
إن لي عنده للحسنى: أي وعلى فرض صحة ما قالت الرسل من البعث إن لي عند الله الجنة.
أعرض ونأى بجانبه: أي أعرض عن الشكر ونأى بجانبه متبختراً مختالاً في مشيته.
فذو دعاء عريض: أي فهو ذو دعاء لربه طويل عريض يا رباه يا رباه.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر تعالى عن الإنسان (1) الكافر الذي لم تزك نفسه ولم تطهر روحه بالإيمان  وصالح الأعمال إنه لا يسأم ولا يمل من دعاء الخير (2) أي المال والولد  والصحة والعافية فلا يشبع من ذلك بحال. ولئن مسه الشر من ضر وفقر ونحوهما  فهو يئوس (3) قنوط يؤوس من الفرج وتبدل الحال من عسر إلى يسر قنوط ظاهر  عليه آثار اليأس في منطقه وفي حاله كله هذا ما تضمنته الآية الأولى (49)  {لا يَسْأَمُ (4) الْإِنْسَانُ مِنْ دُعَاءِ الْخَيْرِ وَإِنْ مَسَّهُ  الشَّرُّ فَيَؤُوسٌ قَنُوطٌ} وأما الآية (50) فإن الله تعالى يخبر أيضا عن  الإنسان الكافر إذا أذاقه الله رحمة منه من مال وصحة واجتماع شمل مثلا،  وذلك من بعد ضراء مسته من مرض وفقر ونحوهما ليقولن لجهله وسفهه: هذا لي أي  استحققته بمالي من جهد ومكانة وعلم وإذا ذكر بالساعة من أجل أن يرفق أو  يتصدق يقول ما أظن الساعة قائمة كما تقولون وإن قامت على فرض صحة قولكم إن  لي عنده أي عند الله للحسنى أي للحالة الحسنى من غنى وغيره (5) وجنة إن  كانت كما تقولون.
وقوله تعالى {فَلَنُنَبئن الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا} أي يوم  القيامة عند عرضهم علينا، ولنذيقنهم من عذاب غليظ يخلدون فيه لا يخرجون منه  أبداً.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الأخيرة (51) {وَإِذَا أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَى  الْأِنْسَانِ} بنعمة المال والولد والصحة أعرض عن ذكرنا وشكرنا وتخلى عن  طاعتنا ونأى (6) بجانبه متباعداً متبختراً مختالاً يكاد يضاهي الطاووس في  مشيته. وإذا سلبناه ذلك ومسه الشر من مرض وفقر وجهد وبلاء فهو ذو دعاء عريض  لنا يا رب يا رب يا رب. هذا ليس الرجل الأول الذي ييأس ويقنط، ذاك كافر،  وهذا مؤمن ضعيف الإيمان جاهل لا أدب عنده ولا خلق. وما أكثر هذا النوع من  الرجال في المسلمين اليوم والعياذ 
بالله تعالى فالأول عائد إلى ظلمة نفسه بالكفر، وهذا عائد إلى سوء تربيته وسوء خلقه وظلمة جهله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حال الإنسان قبل الإيمان فإنه يكون أحط المخلوقات قدراً وأضعفها شأناً.
2- تقرير عقيد البعث والجزاء بذكر بعض الأحداث فيها.
3- ذم اليأس والقنوط والكبر والاختيال، والكفر للنعم ونسيان المنعم وعدم شكره.
__________
1- قيل المراد بالإنسان الكافر هنا الوليد بن المغيرة، وقيل عتبة وشيبة  ابنا ربيعة وأمية بن خلف. والآية تحمل وصفاً للإنسان الكافر أياً كان  والمراد من الدعاء الطلب والرغبة الملحة.
2- شاهده من السنة قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الصحيح " لو أن  لابن آدم واديين من ذهب لتمنى الثالث ولا يملأ عين ابن آدم إلا التراب  ويتوب الله على من تاب".
3- اليأس كالقنوط من رحمة الله كفر بالمؤمن لقوله تعالى {إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون} .
4- اشتملت الآية على خلقين عجيبين الأول خلق البطر بالنعمة والغفلة عن  الشكر لله تعالى والثاني اليأس والقنوط من رجوع النعمة بعد فقدها.
5- يروى عن الحسن بن محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم للكافر أمنيتان  أما في الدنيا فيقول لئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى، وأما في الآخرة  فيقول يا ليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين.
6- النأي البعد وهو كناية عن عدم التفكر في المنعم عليه ليشكره فعبر عن هذا بالبعد.
****************************
قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ ثُمَّ كَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ مَنْ  أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ هُوَ فِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ (52) سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي  الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ  أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ (53) أَلا  إِنَّهُمْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْ لِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ أَلا إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ مُحِيطٌ (54)
شرح الكلمات:
قل أرأيتم إن كان من عند الله: أي أخبروني إن كان القرآن من عند الله كما قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
ثم كفرتم به: أي ثم كفرتم به بعد العلم أنه من عند الله.
من أضل ممن هو في شقاق بعيد: أي من يكون أضل منكم وأنتم في شقاق بعيد؟ لا أحد.
في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم: أي في أقطار السموات والأرض من المخلوقات وأسرار خلقها وفي أنفسهم من لطائف الصنعة وعجائب وبدائع الحكمة.
حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق: أي أن القرآن كلام الله ووحيه إلى رسوله حقاً، وأن الإسلام حق.
ألا إنهم في مرية من لقاء ربهم: أي في شك من البعث الآخر حيث يعرضون على الله تعالى.
ألا إنه بكل شيء محيط: أي علما وقدرة وعزة وسلطاناً.
معنى الآيات:
يأمر تعالى رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يقول للمكذبين بالوحي  الإلهي الذي يمثله القرآن الكريم حيث قالوا فيه شعر وسحر وأساطير الأولين  يأمره أن يقول لهم مستفهماً لهم أرأيتم أي أخبروني إن كان أي القرآن الذي  كذبتم به من عند الله وكفرتم به أي كذبتم؟ من يكون أضل منكم وأنتم تعيشون  في 
شقاق بعيد (1) اللهم لا أحد يكون أضل منكم عن طريق الهدى إذاً فلم لا تثوبون إلى رشدكم وتؤمنون بآيات ربكم فتكملوا عليها وتسعدوا.
ثم قال تعالى: {سَنُرِيهِمْ (2) آيَاتِنَا} على صدقنا وصدق رسولنا فيما  أخبرناهم به ودعوناهم إليه من الإيمان والتوحيد والبعث والجزاء وذلك في (3)  الآفاق أي من أقطار السموات والأرض مما ستكشف عنه الأيام من عجائب تدبير  الله ولطائف صنعه. وفي أنفسهم (4) أيضاً أي في ذواتهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه  الحق، من ذلك فتح القرى والأمصار وانتصار الإسلام كما أخبر به القرآن،  ووقعة بدر وفتح مكة من ذلك وما ظهر لِحَدِّ الآن من كشوفات في الآفاق وفي  الأنفس مما أشار إليه القرآن ما هو أعجب من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ} فنظام الزوجية  الساري في كل جزئيات الكون شاهد قوي على صدق القرآن وأنه الحق من عند الله،  وأن الله حق وأن الساعة حق وقوله تعالى: {أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ (5) بِرَبِّكَ  أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ؟} هذا توبيخ لهؤلاء المكذبين بإعلامهم  أن شهادة الله كافية في صدق محمد وما جاء به إن الله هو المخبر بذلك والآمر  بالإيمان به فكيف يطالبون بالآيات على صدق القرآن ومن نزل عليه والله  المرسل للرسول والمنزل للكتاب وقوله تعالى: {أَلا إِنَّهُمْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ  مِنْ لِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ} إعلام منه تعالى بما عليه القوم من الشك في البعث  والجزاء وهو الذي سبب لهم كثيراً من أنواع الشر والفساد. وقوله: {أَلا  إِنَّهُ (6) بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطٌ} علماً وقدرة وعزة وسلطاناً فما أخبر  به عنهم من علمه وما سيجزيهم به من عذاب إن أصروا على كفرهم من قدرته  وعزته. ألا فليتق الله امرؤ مصاب بالشك في البعث وكل الظواهر دالة على  حتميته ووقوعه في وقته المحدد له.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بالكفر بالقرآن والتكذيب بما جاء فيه من الهدى والنور.
2- لا أضل ممن يكذب بالقرآن لأنه يعيش في خلاف وشقاق لا أبعد منه.
3- صدق وعد الله تعالى حيث أرى المشركين وغيرهم آياته في الدالة على  وحدانيته وصحة دينه وصدق أخباره ما آمن عليه البشر الذين لا يعدون كثرة.
4- ما من اكتشاف ظهر ويظهر إلا والقرآن أدخله في هذه الآية سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم.
5- الإشارة إلى أن الإسلام سيعلم صحته وسيدين به البشر أجمعون في يوم ما من الأيام.
6- تقرير البعث والجزاء ومظاهر قدرة الله تعالى المقررة له.
__________
1- الشقاق العداء والمراد به العداء لله والرسول والمؤمنين الناجم عن ردهم القرآن وتكذيبهم بالوحي المثبت للنبوة المحمدية.
2- الآيات تشمل آيات القرآن والآيات الخارجة عن القرآن.
3- الآفاق جمع أفق الناحية من الأرض المتميزة عن غيرها والناحية من قبة السماء.
4- قال القرطبي "وفي أنفسهم" من لطيف الصنعة وبديع الحكمة حتى سبيل الغائط  والبول فإن الرجل يشرب ويأكل من مكان واحد ويتميز ذلك من مكانين، وبديع  صنعة الله وحكمته في عينيه اللتين هم قطرة ماء ينظر بهما، وفي أذنيه وكيف  يفرق بين الأصوات المختلفة إلى غير ذلك.
5- المعنى: تكفيك شهادة ربك بصدقك فلا تلتفت إلى تكذيبهم.
6- وصف الله بالمحيط هو كذلك محيط بعلمه وقدرته وقهره لكل خلقه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة فصلت - (1)  
الحلقة (757)
**سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 592الى صــــ 596)

حم  (1) عسق (2) كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (3) لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ (4) تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ  يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْ فَوْقِهِنَّ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ  رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ  هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (5) وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ  (6) 
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
حم (1) عسق (2) كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (3) لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ (4) تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ  يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْ فَوْقِهِنَّ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ  رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَلا إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ  الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (5) وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ  (6)
شرح الكلمات:
حم عسق (1) : هذه أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب هكذا: حم عسق وتقرأ هكذا: حا ميمْ عَيْنْ سِيْنْ قَافْ.
كذلك يوحي (2) إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك: أي مثل ذلك الإيحاء يوحى إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك الذي يوحى إليك.
له ما في السموات وما في الأرض: أي خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي العزيز في انتقامه من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبيره لأوليائه.
يتفطرن من فوقهن: أي يتشققن من عظمة الرحمن وجلاله.
والذين اتخذوا من دونه أولياء: أي آلهة يعبدونها.
الله حفيظ عليهم: أي يحصي لهم أعمالهم ويجزيهم بها.
وما أنت عليهم بوكيل: أي ولست موكلا بحفظ أعمالهم وإنما عليك البلاغ.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {حم عسق} الله أعلم بمراده به وقد تقدم التنبيه إلى أن هذا من  المتشابه الذي يجب الإيمان به وتفويض أمر فهم معناه إلى منزله وهو الله  سبحانه وتعالى وقد ذكرنا أن له فائدتين جليلتين تقدمتا في كثير من فواتح  السور المبدوءة بمثل هذه الحروف المقطعة فليرجع إليها.
وقوله {كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ (3) } أي مثل ذلك الإيحاء بأصول الدين  الثلاثة وهي التوحيد والنبوة والبعث يوحي إليك بمعنى أوحى إليك وإلى الذين  من قبلك من الرسل الله العزيز (4) في انتقامه من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبيره  لأوليائه وقوله {لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ (5) وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي  خلقاً وملكاً وهو العلي أي ذو العلو المطلق على خلقه العظيم في ذاته وشأنه  وحكمه وتدبيره سبحانه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه.
وقوله تعالى {تَكَادُ (6) السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ} أي يتصدعن ويتشققن  من فوقهن من عظمة الرب تبارك وتعالى والملائكة يسبحون بحمد (7) ربهم أي  يصلون له ويستغفرون لمن في الأرض أي يطلبون المغفرة للمؤمنين فهذا من العام  الخاص بما في سورة المؤمن إذ فيها ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا وقوله تعالى  {أَلا إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ} إخبار بعظيم صفاته عز وجل  وهما المغفرة والرحمة يغفر لمن تاب من عباده ويرحم بالرحمة العامة سائر  مخلوقاته في هذه الحياة ويرحم بالرحمة الخاصة عباده الرحماء وسائر عباده  المؤمنين في دار السلام وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا (8) مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ} أي شركاء آلهة يعبدونهم هؤلاء الله حفيظ عليهم فيحصي  عليهم أعمالهم ويجزيهم بها يوم القيامة، وليس على الرسول من ذلك شيء إن  عليه إلا البلاغ وقد بلغ وهو معنى قوله: {وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِوَكِيلٍ} تحفظ عليهم أعمالهم وتجزيهم بها وفي الآية تسلية للرسول وتخفيف  عليه لأنه كان يشق عليه إعراض المشركين وإصرارهم على الشرك بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وحدة الوحي بين سائر الأنبياء إذ هي تدور على التوحيد والنبوة والبعث  والجزاء والترغيب في العمل الصالح، والترهيب من العمل الفاسد.
2- بيان عظمة الله تعالى وجلاله وكماله حتى إن السموات تكاد يتفطرن من فوقهن والملائكة يسبحون بحمده تعالى ويستغفرون للمؤمنين (9) .
3- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والتخفيف عنه بأنه غير  موكل بحفظ أعمال المشركين ومجازاتهم عليها إنما هو الله تعالى، وما على  الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين.
__________
1- إن قيل لم ما وصلت حم عسق ببعضهما كما وصلت في المص، المر فالجواب أن  عسق ثلاثة أحرف فلم توصل بـ حم بخلاف المص المر فإن الموصول حرف واحد وهو  الصاد والراء.
2- العدول عن صيغة الماضي إلى المضارع إيذان بأن إيحاء الرسول متجدد لا ينقطع مدة حياة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- المعنى الإجمالي لهذه الجملة هو كما في قوله {إن أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده} فهو تشبيه إيحاء بإيحاء.
4- العزيز الحكيم: وصفان لاسم الجلالة هما مقتضى الوحي الإلهي إذ الوحي  يكون من عزيز لا يحال بين إرادته وحكيم يضع الأمور في مواضعها فلا يعاب  عليه اختياره للوحي إليك.
5- هذه الجملة مقررة لما تقدم من جلال الله وكماله وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لتوحيده ولقائه وبعثه رسوله.
6- قرأ نافع وحده يكاد بالياء وقرأ باقي القراء حفص وغيره بالتاء وسبب  تفطرهن هو الخوف من عظمة الرب قال ابن عباس ومجاهد وغيرهما "فرقا" أي خوفا.
7- أي ينزهه عما لا يجوز وصفه به وعمّا لا يليق بجلاله، وقيل يتعجبون من جرأة المشركين فيسبحون.
8- لما أقام تعالى الحجج والبراهين على توحيده ونبوة رسوله فسبحت له  الملائكة واستغفرت للمؤمنين الموحدين وبقي المشركين على اتخاذهم أولياء  كأنما قال لرسوله لا يهمك أمرهم فإن الله يحصي أعمالهم ويحفظها لهم ويجزيهم  بها.
9- جائز أن يكون المستغفرين للمؤمنين حملة العرش وقد ورد هذا في السنة وأن  يكون غيرهم يستغفرون لمن في الأرض عندما يرون كفرهم وباطلهم وجرأتهم على  ربهم يطلبون لهم عدم المؤاخذة إذ لو آخذهم بذنوبهم لأهلكهم.
***************************
وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى  وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَتُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ الْجَمْعِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ فَرِيقٌ فِي  الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ (7) وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللهُ لَجَعَلَهُمْ  أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ يُدْخِلُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ  وَالظَّالِمُونَ مَا لَهُمْ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ (8) أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا  مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ فَاللهُ هُوَ الْوَلِيُّ وَهُوَ يُحْيِي  الْمَوْتَى وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (9)
شرح الكلمات:
وكذلك أوحينا إليك: أي ومثل ذلك الإيحاء إليك وإلى من قبلك أوحينا إليك.
قرآنا عربياً: أي بلسان عربي.
لتنذر أم القرى ومن حولها: أي علة الإيحاء هي إنذارك أهل أم القرى مكة ومن حولها من القرى أي تخوفهم عذاب الله إن بقوا على الشرك.
وتنذر يوم الجمع: أي وتنذر الناس من يوم القيامة إذ هو يوم يجمع الله فيه الخلائق.
لا ريب فيه: أي لا شك في مجيئه وجمع الناس فيه.
فريق في الجنة: أي المؤمنون المتقون.
وفريق في السعير: أي الكافرون.
ولو شاء الله لجعلهم أمة واحدة: أي على دين الإسلام وبذلك يكون الجميع في الجنة.
ولكن يدخل من يشاء في رحمته: أي في الإسلام أولاً ثم في الجنة ثانياً.
والظالمون ما لهم من ولي ولا نصير: أي المشركون ليس لهم من ولي يتولاهم ولا نصير ينصرهم فهم في النار.
أم اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء: أي بل اتخذوا من دونه تعالى شركاء ألّهُوهم من دون الله.
فالله هو الولي: أي الولي الحق ومن عداه فلا تنفع ولايته ولا تضر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً (1) } أي  ومثل ذلك الإيحاء الذي أوحينا إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك أوحينا إليك قرآناً  عربياً بلسان عربي يفهمه قومك لأنه بلسانهم لتنذر به أي تخوف أم القرى (2)  ومن حولها من الناس عاقبة الشرك والكفر والظلم والفساد وتنذر أيضا الناس  يوم الجمع وهو يوم القيامة فإنه يوم هول عظيم وشر مستطير ليتوقوه بالإيمان  والتقوى. إنه يوم يكون فيه الناس والجن فريقين لا ثالث لهما: فريق في الجنة  (3) بإيمانه وتقواه لله بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه، وفريق في السعير بشركه  وكفره بالله وعدم تقواه فلا امتثل أمراً ولا اجتنب نهياً.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللهُ لَجَعَلَهُمْ (4) أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً} أي  في الدنيا على دين الإسلام الذي هو دين آدم فنوح وإبراهيم فسائر الأنبياء  موسى وعيسى ومحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. إذ هو عبارة عن الإيمان  بالله وبما أمر الله بالإيمان به، والانقياد لله ظاهراً وباطناً بفعل  محابه تعالى وترك مكارهه ولو كانوا في الدنيا على ملة الإسلام لكانوا في  الآخرة فريقاً واحداً وهو فريق الجنة ولكن لم يشأ ذلك لحكم عالية فهو تعالى  يدخل من يشاء في رحمته في الدنيا وهي الإسلام وفي الآخرة هي الجنة،  والظالمون أي المشركون الذين رفضوا التوحيد والإسلام لله ما لهم من ولي ولا  نصير فهم إذا في عذاب السعير. وقوله تعالى: {أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا (5) } أي  الظالمون من دون الله أولياء من دون الله ليشفعوا 
لهم جهلاً منهم بأنه لا يشفع أحد إلا بإذن الله ورضاه فعلوا ذلك وما كان  لهم ذلك لأن الولي الحق هو الله فلم لا يتخذونه وليا، وهو الولي الحميد وهو  يحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير فمن أحق بأن يُتَوَلَّى من يحيي ويميت  وهو على كل شيء قدير أم من لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يضر ولا ينفع، والجواب  معلوم، ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية بإثبات الوحي الإلهي.
2- شرف مكة بتسميتها أم القرى أي أم المدن والحواضر.
3- مشروعية التعليل للأفعال والأحكام.
4- انقسام الناس يوم القيامة إلى سعيد وشقي لا غير.
5- لم يشأ الله أن يجعل الناس أمة واحدة لحكم عالية علمها إليه سبحانه وتعالى.
6- من طلب ولاية غير الله هلك؟ ومن والى الله دون من سواه كفاه الله ما أهمّه في دنياه وأخراه.
__________
1- القرآن مصدر نحو غفران وأطلق على المقروء مبالغة في الاتصاف بالمقروئية لكثرة ما يقرأه القارئون لحسنه وفوائده وعظيم مثوبته.
2- كنيت مكة بأم القرى لأنها أقدم المدن العربية وقيل لأن الأرض دحيت من تحتها.
3- جملة فريق الخ ابتدائية لأنها جواب لمن سأل عن حال الناس وهم مجتمعون في  عرصات القيامة فأجيب بأنهم فريقان فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير.
4- سبق هذا الكلام مستأنفاً استئنافاً ابتدائياً لغرض تسلية الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين لما ينالهم من هم وكرب من عدم إيمان من  يدعونهم إلى الإيمان ولم يؤمنوا.
5- أم للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام إنكاري ينكر على المشركين اتخاذهم  أولياء من دون الله لا تنفعهم أي نفع ويتركون الله الولي الحميد فهو أحق  بأن يتخذ ولياً في الدنيا والآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (2)  
الحلقة (758)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 597الى صــــ 600)

وَمَا  اخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمُ  اللَّهُ رَبِّي عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (10) فَاطِرُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا  وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجًا يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ  شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (11) لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (12) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء: أي من أمور الدين والدنيا مع الكفار أو مع المؤمنين.
فحكمه إلى الله: هو الذي يقضي فيه في الدنيا بما ينزل من وحي على رسوله وفي الآخرة إذ الحكم له دون غيره.
ذلكم الله ربي عليه توكلت وإليه: أي قل لهم يا رسولنا ذلكم الحاكم العدل  العظيم الله ربي عليه وَمَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَحُكْمُهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبِّي عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ  أُنِيبُ 
أنيب توكلت أي فوضت أمري إليه، وإليه لا إلى غيره أرجع في أموري كلها.
فاطر السموات والأرض: خالقهما ومبدعهما على غير مثال سابق.
جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً: أي بأن جعلكم ذكراً وأنثى، ومن الأنعام كذلك.
يذرأكم فيه: أي يخلقكم في هذا التدبير وهو من الذكر والأنثى يخرجكم.
ليس كمثله شيء: أي ليس مثل الله شيء إذ هو الخالق لكل شيء فلا يكون مخلوق مثله بحال من الأحوال.
وهو السميع البصير: أي السميع لأقوال عباده العليم بأعمالهم وأحوالهم.
معنى الآيات:
يقول تعالى {وَمَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ (1) فِيهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ} من أمور الدين  والدنيا أيها الناس فحكمه إلى الله تعالى هو الذي يحكم فيه بالعدل فردوه  إليه سبحانه وتعالى فإنه يقضي بينكم بالحق. وهنا أمر رسوله أن يقول  للمشركين ذلكم المذكور بصفات الجلال والكمال الحَكم العدل الذي يقضي ولا  يقضى عليه الله ربي الذي ليس لي رب سواه عليه توكلت ففوضت أمري إليه واثقاً  في كفايته وإليه وحده أنيب أي أرجع في أموري كلها، ثم واصل ذكر صفاته  الفعلية فقال {فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي خالق السموات السبع  والأرض مبدعهما من غير مثال سابق {جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ (2)  أَزْوَاجاً} إذ خلق حواء من ضلع آدم ثم جعلكم تتناسلون من ذكر وأنثى ومن  الأنعام أزواجاً أيضاً وهما الذكر والأنثى وقوله {يَذْرَأُكُمْ فِيهِ} أي  (3) يخلقكم فيه أي في هذا النظام نظام الذكر والأنثى كأن الذكورة والأنوثة  معمل من المعامل يتم فيه خلق الإنسان والحيوان فسبحان الخلاق العليم.
وقوله: {لَيْسَ (4) كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (5) }  هذا تعريف عرف تعالى به نفسه ليعرف بين عباده وهو أنه عز وجل ليس كمثله شيء  أي فلا شيء مثله فعرف بالتفرد بالوحدانية فالذي ليس له 
مثل ولا مثله شيء هو الله ذو الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا وهو السميع لكل الأصوات العليم بكل الكائنات.
وقوله تعالى: {لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ (6) } أي له  مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض، وله مغاليقها فهو تعالى يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء  امتحاناً ويضيق ابتلاء، لأنه بكل شيء عليم فلا يطلب الرزق إلا منه، ولا  يلجأ فيه إلا إليه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب ردّ ما اختلف فيه إلى الله تعالى ليحكم (7) فيه وهو الرد إلى الكتاب والسنة.
2- وجوب التوكل عليه والإنابة إليه في كل الأمور.
3- تنزيه الرب تعالى عن مشابهته لخلقه مع وجوب الإيمان بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا.
4- وجوب الإيمان بأن الله هو الرزاق بيده مفاتيح خزائن الأرزاق فمن شاء وسع عليه، ومن شاء ضيق، وأنه يوسع لحكمة ويضيق لأخرى.
__________
1- قول القرطبي هذا حكاية قول رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  للمؤمنين ما هو بظاهر، بل هو إرشاد الله لرسوله والمؤمنين أن يقولوا لمن  خالفهم من المشركين وأهل الكتاب إن الله قد حكم بصحة الإسلام فهو الدين  الذي يجب أن يدين به الإنسان لربه عز وجل لا غيره من الأديان الباطلة.
2- الجملة في موضع نصب على الحال من ضمير فاطر.
3- الذرء: بث الخلق وتكثيره والمضارع يذرؤكم لإفادة الحدوث والتجدد المستمرين.
4- ومعنى ليس كمثله شيء: ليس مثله شيء فالكاف مقحمة لا غير، ولما كانت للتشبيه ومثله كذلك فهي إذاً لتأكيد نفي الشبيه لله تعالى.
5- لما كانت جملة ليس كمثله شيء صفة سلبية أعقب عليها بصفات إيجابية وهي  كونه تعالى سميعا بصيرا، وهكذا الحكم في صفات الله تعالى فيثبت له ما أثبته  هو لنفسه وأثبته له رسوله من الصفات العلى وينفى عنه من صفات النقص  كالمثلية والتشبيه وما نفاه تعالى هو عن نفسه ونفاه عنه رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
6- المقاليد جمع إقليد أو مقلاد على غير قياس وهو المفتاح، والمقاليد  للخزائن وهي ما أودع الله تعالى من أرزاق السموات والأرض لعباده، فلذا هو  يبسط الرزق ويقدر حسب علمه وحكمته.
7- شاهده قوله تعالى: {وإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول} "الآية من سورة النساء"
****************************
شَرَعَ  لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ  أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ كَبُرَ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ  مَا تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ اللَّهُ يَجْتَبِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يُنِيبُ (13) وَمَا تَفَرَّقُوا إِلَّا مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ  سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ  الَّذِينَ أُورِثُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ  مُرِيبٍ (14) 
شرح الكلمات:
ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك: أي شرع لكم من الدين الذي وصى به نوحاً والذي أوحينا به إليك.
وما وصينا به إبراهيم وموسى: أي والذي وصينا باقي أولى العزم وهم إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى وهو أن يعبدوا الله وحده بما شرع من العبادات.
أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه: أي بأن أقيموا الدين الذي شرع لكم ولا تضيعوه ولا تختلفوا فيه.
كبر على المشركين ما تدعوهم إليه: أي عظم على كفار قريش ما تدعوهم إليه وهو لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.
الله يجتبي إليه من يشاء: أي يختار إلى الإيمان به والعمل بطاعته من يريده لذلك.
ويهدي إليه من ينيب: أي ويوفق لطاعته من ينيب إليه في أموره ويرجع إليه في جميع شأنه، بخلاف المعرضين المستكبرين.
بغياً بينهم: أي حملهم البغي على التفرق في دين الله.
ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك: أي ولولا ما قضى الله به من تأخير العذاب على هذه الأمة إلى يوم القيامة.
لقضي بينهم: أي لحكم الله بينهم فأهلك الكافرين وأنجى المؤمنين.
وإن الذين أورثوا الكتاب من: أي وإن الذين أورثوا الكتاب من بعد الأولين وهم اليهود والنصارى ومشركو العرب.
لفي شك منه مريب: أي لفي شك مما جئتهم به من الدين الحق وهو الإسلام.
معنى الآيات:
يخاطب تعالى رسوله المؤمنين فيقول وقوله الحق: {شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ  الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً (1) } إذ هو أول حامل شريعة من الرسل  والذي أوحينا إليك يا محمد {وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى  وَعِيسَى} من أولي العزم من الرسل {أَنْ أَقِيمُوا (2) الدِّينَ} وهو دين  واحد قائم على الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة لله في أمره ونهيه وإقامة ذلك بعدم  التفريط فيه أو في شيء منه، وعدم التفرق فيه، لأن التفرق فيه يسبب تضيعه  كلاً أو بعضا.
وقوله تعالى: {كَبُرَ عَلَى (3) الْمُشْرِكِينَ} من كفار قريش {مَا  تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ} أي عظم عليهم ولم يطيقوا حمله ما تدعوهم إليه من  عبادة الله تعالى وحده وترك عبادة الأصنام، إذاً فادعهم واصبر على أذاهم  والله يجتبي إليه أي يختار للإيمان به وعبادته من يشاء ممن لا يصرون على  الباطل، ولا يستكبرون عن الحق إذ عرفوه، ويهدى إليه أي ويوفق لطاعته مَنْ  مِنْ شأنه الإنابة والرجوع إلى ربه في أموره كلها.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا تَفَرَّقُوا (4) } أي وما تفرق العرب واليهود والنصارى  في دين الله فآمن بعض وكفر بعض إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم الصحيح يحمله  القرآن الكريم ونبيه محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم. والحامل لهم على  ذلك هو البغي والحسد. وقوله ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك وهو عدم معاجلة هذه  الأمة المحمدية بعذاب الإبادة والاستئصال، وترك عذابهم إلى يوم القيامة  لولا هذا لعجل لهم العذاب من أجل اختلافهم فأهلك الكافرين وأنجى المؤمنين.  وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ (5) مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى  أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ} أي فرغ منهم بالفصل بينهم بإهلاك  الكافرين وإنجاء المؤمنين.
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُورِثُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ (6)  } أي من بعد اليهود والنصارى وهم العرب إذ أنزل الله فيهم كتابه القرآن  الكريم لفي شك منه أي من القرآن والنبي والدين الإسلامي مريب أي بالغ  الغاية في الريبة والاضطراب النفسي، كما أن اللفظ يشمل اليهود والنصارى إذ  هم أيضاً ورثوا الكتابين عمن سبقهم وأنهم فعلاً في شك من القرآن ونبيه  والإسلام وشرائعه.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- دين الله واحد وهو الإيمان والاستقامة على طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- حرمة الاختلاف في دين الله المسبب تضييع الدين كلا أو بعضاً.
3- مرد التفرق في الدين إلى الحسد والبغي بين الناس، فلو لم يحسد بعضهم  بعضاً ولم يبغ بعضهم على بعض لما تفرقوا في دين الله ولأقاموه مجتمعين فيه.
__________
1- المراد مما شرع لنا هو الإيمان به تعالى رباً وإلها وعبادته وحده وترك  عبادة ما سواه، أما الأحكام فتختلف بحسب الأمم والأزمان فهذه الآية هي  كقوله تعالى {ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت}  .
2- أن أقيموا الدين في محل رفع خبر. أي هو إقامة الدين وعدم التفرق فيه أي  الموصى به هو إقامة الدين، وإقامته جعله قائما تعتقد عقائده وتؤدى عبادته  وتقام أحكامه لا يسقط منه شيء.
3- قال قتادة كبر على المشركين فاشتد عليهم شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمدا رسول الله وضاق بها إبليس وجنوده فأبى الله عز وجل إلا أن ينصرها  ويعليها ويظهرها على من ناوأها.
4- قال ابن عباس يعني قريشاً وهو صحيح إذ كانوا يقولون: لو أن عندنا ذكراً  من الأولين لكنا عباد الله المخلصين. وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم  نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم إلا أن دخول أهل الكتاب في هذا الخطاب وارد  وله شواهد إذ الآية مبينة لسنة من سنن الله تعالى وهي كون الأمة متحدة على  الباطل فإذا جاءها الحق قبله أناس ورفضه آخرون فيكون التفرق.
5- أي في تأخير العذاب على مستحقيه إلى الموعد الذي حدده لهم في الدنيا أو  في الآخرة لكان عز وجل حكم بينهم فأهلك الكافرين وأنجى المؤمنين.
6- أل في الكتاب للجنس ليشمل التوراة والإنجيل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (3)  
الحلقة (759)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 601الى صــــ 606)

**فَلِذَلِكَ  فَادْعُ وَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَقُلْ  آمَنْتُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ  بَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ  أَعْمَالُكُمْ لَا حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ يَجْمَعُ  بَيْنَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ (15) وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ (16)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلذلك فادع: أي فإلى ذلك الدين الذي شرع الله لكم ووصى به نوحاً وأوحاه إليك يا محمد فادع عباد الله.
واستقم كما أمرت: أي استقم على العمل به ولا تزغ عنه واثبت عليه كما أمرك الله.
ولا تتبع أهواءهم: أي ولا تتبع أهواء المشركين وأهل الكتاب فتترك الحنيفية التي بعثت بها فإنها الحق.
وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب: أي ولست كالذين يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض.
وأمرت لأعدل بينكم: أي أمرني ربي أن أحكم بينكم بالعدل الذي هو خلاف الجور.
الله ربنا وربكم: أي خالقنا وخالقكم ورازقنا ورازقكم وإلهنا وإلهكم.
لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم: وسيجزى كل منا بعمله خيراً كان أو شراً.
لا حجة بيننا وبينكم: أي ما هناك حاجة إلى المحاجة الآن بعد ظهور الحق.
الله يجمع بيننا: أي يوم القيامة.
والذين يحاجون في الله: أي يجادلون في دين الله نبيه محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
حجتهم داحضة: أي باطلة عند ربهم.
وعليهم غضب: أي من الله ولهم عذاب شديد يوم القيامة.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {فَلِذَلِكَ فَادْعُ (1) } أي فإلى ذلك الدين الحق الذي هو  الإسلام الذي شرعه الله لكم ووصى به نوحاً وأوحاه إليك فادع جميع الناس  عربهم وعجمهم فإنه دين الله الذي لا يقبل ديناً سواه، ولا يكمل الإنسان في  أخلاقه ومعارفه وآدابه ولا يسعد في الدارين إلا عليه واستقم (2) عليه (3)  كما أمرك ربك، فلا تزغ عنه ولا تعدل به غيره فإنه الصراط المستقيم الذي لا  يزيغ عنه إلا هالك ولا تتبع أهواء المشركين ولا أهواء أهل الكتاب. وقل في  صراحة ووضوح آمنت بما أنزل من كتاب فلا أومن ببعض وأكفر ببعض كما أنتم عليه  معشر اليهود والنصارى، وقل لهم أمرني ربي أن أعدل (4) بينكم في الحكم إذا  تحاكمتم إليّ، كما أني لا أفرق بينكم إذ أعتبركم على الكفر سواء فكل من لم  يكن على الإسلام الذي كان عليه نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى والذي عليه أنا  وأصحابي اليوم فهو كافر من أهل النار.
وقوله تعالى {اللهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ} أي أمرني أن أقول لكم هذا الله  ربنا وربكم إذ لا رب سواه فهو رب كل شيء ومليكه، {لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا  وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ} (5) وسَيُجزى كل منا بعلمه السيئة بمثلها والحسنة  بعشر أمثالها، إلا أن الكافر لا تكون له حسنة ما دام قد كفر بأصل الدين فلم  يؤمن بالله ولقائه، ولا بوحيه ولا برسوله وقوله {لا حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَكُمُ} أي اليوم إذ ظهر الحق ولاح الصبح لذي عينين فلا داعي إلى  الجدال والخصومة معكم يا أهل الكتابين من يهود ونصارى الله يجمع بيننا يوم  القيامة إذ المصير في النهاية إليه لا إلى غيره وسوف يحكم بيننا فيما  اختلفنا فيه فيقضي لأهل الحق بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة ويقضي لأهل  الباطل بالنار والخلود فيها.
وقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ (6) فِي اللهِ} أي في دين الله النبي والمؤمنين يريدون أن يردوهم 
إلى باطلهم من بعد ما استجيب للرسول ودخل الناس في دين الله أفواجاً، هؤلاء  حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم أي باطلة، وعليهم غضب أي من ربهم ولهم عذاب شديد في  الدنيا والآخرة هذه الآية نزلت في يهود بالمدينة نصبوا أنفسهم خصوماً  لأصحاب رسول الله يجادلونهم يريدون تشكيكهم في الإسلام والعودة بهم إلى  وثنية الجاهلية وكان هذا قبل هجرة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إلى المدينة فرد تعالى عليهم وأسكتهم بهذه الآية متوعداً إياهم بالغضب  والعذاب الشديد.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الإسلام بين أمم العالم إذ لا نجاة للبشرية إلا بالإسلام.
2- حرمة اتباع أهواء أهل الأهواء والسير معهم (7) وموافقتهم في باطلهم.
3- وجوب الاستقامة على الإسلام عقائد وعبادات وأحكام قضائية وآداب وأخلاق.
4- تعين ترك الحجاج والمخاصمة مع أهل الكتاب وكذا أهل الأهواء والبدع لأنا  على الحق وهم على الباطل، فكيف نحاجهم إذ الواجب أن يسلموا وكفى.
__________**
1- قال القرطبي اللام هنا بمعنى إلى وله نظائر مثل بأن ربك أوحى لها أي  إليها وأولى أن تكون اللام للتعليل أي لأجل ما ذكر من الأمر بإقامة الدين  وعدم التفرق فيه فادع.
2- الاستقامة الاعتدال والسين والتاء فيها للمبالغة مثل أجاب استجاب  والمراد هنا الاستقامة المعنوية وهي ملازمة الآداب الرفيعة والأخلاق  الفاضلة والتمسك بأهداف الشريعة.
3- كما أمرت هذه الكاف كالتي في قوله تعالى واذكروه كما هداكم أعطيت معنى  التقليل مثل كما صليت على إبراهيم وما في التفسير أولى من هذا فإن المراد  على نحو ما أمرك لا تخالفه.
4- هذا من الغيب الذي أخبر به القرآن قبل وقوعه فكان كما أخبر فقد نصر الله  رسوله وحكم اليهود وعدل بينهم وذلك في المدينة وخيبر وتيماء والآية نزلت  بمكة.
5- هذه صور من صور الإنصاف والعدل.
6- قال مجاهد في قوله تعالى والذين يحاجون في الله الآية قال هؤلاء رجال  طمعوا أن تعود الجاهلية بعد ما دخل الناس في الإسلام. وقيل إنهم اليهود  والنصارى والكل جائز ويقع وواقع وما في التفسير أوضح وأصح.
7- الأهواء جمع هوى وهو الحب وغلب على حب ما لا نفع فيه إذ هو نابع عن ميل نفساني مناف للخير والعدل ويغلب إطلاق لفظ العشق عليه.**
****************************
**اللَّهُ  الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ  لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ قَرِيبٌ (17) يَسْتَعْجِلُ بِهَا الَّذِينَ لَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مُشْفِقُونَ مِنْهَا وَيَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهَا الْحَقُّ أَلَا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُمَارُونَ فِي السَّاعَةِ لَفِي  ضَلَالٍ بَعِيدٍ (18) اللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَهُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ (19) مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الْآخِرَةِ  نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ  مِنْهَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ نَصِيبٍ (20) أَمْ لَهُمْ  شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ  وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةُ الْفَصْلِ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (21)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الله الذي أنزل الكتاب بالحق: أي أنزل القرآن متلبساً بالحق والصدق لا يفارقه أبداً.
والميزان:: أي وأنزل الميزان وهو العدل ليحق الحق.
وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب: أي أيّ شيء يجعلك تدري قرب الساعة إلا أن يكون الوحي الإلهي.
يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون: أي يطالب المكذبون بها لأنهم لا يخافون ما فيها لعدم إيمانهم به.
والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها: أي خائفون وذلك لإيمانهم فهم لا يدرون ما يكون لهم فيها من سعادة أو شقاء ولذا هم مشفقون.
ويعلمون أنها الحق: أي أن الساعة حق واجبة الإتيان لا محالة.
إن الذين يمارون في الساعة: أي إن الذين يجادلون في الساعة شاكين في وقوعها.
الله لطيف بعباده: أي برهم وفاجرهم بدليل أنهم يعصونه وهو يرزقهم ولا يعاقبهم.
من كان يريد حرث الآخرة: أي من كان يريد بعمله ثواب الآخرة.
نزد له في حرثه: أي نضاعف له ثوابه الحسنة بعشر أمثالها وأكثر.
ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا: أي من كان يريد بعمله متاع لحياة الدنيا من طيباتها.
نؤته منها وماله في الآخرة من نصيب: أي نعطه منها ما قدر له وليس له في الآخرة من حظ ولا نصيب.
أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين: أي بل لهم شركاء من الشياطين شرعوا لهم من الدين.
ما لم يأذن به الله: أي ما لم يشرعه الله تعالى وهو الشرك.
ولولا كلمة الفصل لقضي بينهم: أي ولولا كلمة الفصل التي حكم الله بها  بتأخير العذاب إلى يوم القيامة لأهلكهم اليوم على شركهم وأنجى المؤمنين.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى: {اللهُ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَالْمِيزَانَ (1) } يخبر تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين بأنه هو 
الذي أنزل الكتاب أي القرآن بالحق والصدق وأنزل الميزان (2) وذلك من أجل  إحقاق الحق في الأرض وإبطال الباطل فيها، فلا يعبد إلا الله ولا يحكم إلا  شرع الله وفي ذلك كمال الإنسانية وسعادتها، وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ  (3) لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ قَرِيبٌ} أي أيّ شيء جعلك تدري قرب الساعة إنه  الوحي الإلهي لا غير وقوله {يَسْتَعْجِلُ بِهَا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِهَا} أي الذين لا يؤمنون بالبعث الآخر والجزاء فيه هم الذين يطالبون  بإتيانها في غير وقتها ويستعجلون الرسول بها بقولهم متى الساعة؟ أما  المؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء فإنهم مشفقون أي خائفون من وقوعها لأنهم لا يدرون  مصيرهم فيها ولا يعلمون ما هم صائرون إليه من سعاة أو شقاء وقوله  {وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهَا الْحَقُّ} أي والمؤمنون يعلمون أن الساعة حق واجبة  الوقوع ليحكم الله فيها بين عباده ويجزي كل واحد بعمله، ويقتص فيها من  الظالم للمظلوم فلذا هي واقعة حتماً لا تتخلف أبداً.
وقوله تعالى: {أَلا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُمَارُونَ فِي السَّاعَةِ لَفِي  ضَلالٍ بَعِيدٍ} يخبر تعالى مؤكداً الخبر بأن الذين يشككون في الساعة  ويجادلون في صحة وقوعها في ضلال عن الهدى والصواب والرشد، بعيد لا يرجى لهم  معه العودة إلى الصواب والهدى في هذه المسألة من مسائل العقيدة. وقوله  تعالى {اللهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْقَوِيُّ  الْعَزِيزُ} يخبر تعالى بأنه ذو لطف بعباده مؤمنهم وكافرهم برهم وفاجرهم  يكفر به الكافرون ويعصيه العاصون وهو يطعمهم ويسقيهم ويعفو عنهم ولا يهلكهم  بذنوبهم فهذا من دلائل لطفه بهم. يرزق من يشاء أي يوسع الرزق على من يشاء  ويقدر على من يشاء حسب ما تقتضيه تربيتهم فلا يدل على الغنى على الرضاء ولا  الفقر على السخط. وهو تعالى القوي القادر الذي لا يعجزه شيء العزيز في  انتقامه ممن أراد الانتقام منه وقوله تعالى: {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ  (4) الْآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ} ، وهذا من مظاهر لطفه بعباده وهو  أن من أراد منهم بعمله ثواب الآخرة وما أعد الله فيها للمؤمنين المتقين  نزد له في حرثه أي يضاعف له أجر عمله الحسنة بعشر إلى سبعمائة ويضاعف لمن  يشاء ومن كان يريد بعمله حرث الدنيا أي متاع الحياة الدنيا يؤته على قدر  عمله للدنيا وهو ما قدره له أزلاً وجعله مقدوراً له لا بد نائله، وماله في  الآخرة من نصيب لأنه لم يعمل لها فلا حظ له ولا نصيب له فيها إلا النار  وبئس القرار.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (21) {أَمْ (5) لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ  مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللهُ} يقول أللمشركين من كفار قريش  شركاء من الشياطين شرعوا لهم ديناً وهو الشرك لم يأذن به الله، وهذا إنكار  عليهم، وإعلان غضب شديد أجل شركهم الذي زينته لهم الشياطين فصرفتهم عن  الدين الحق إلى الدين الباطل، ولذا قال: {وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةُ الْفَصْلِ  لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ} أي ولولا أنه تعالى قضى بأن يؤخر عذابهم إلى يوم  القيامة لعذبهم في الدنيا وأهلكهم فيها قبل الآخرة، وذلك لاتخاذهم دينا لم  يشرعه الله لهم. وقوله تعالى وإن الظالمين أي المشركين لهم عذاب أليم أي  موجع وذلك يوم القيامة وهذا وعيد للمشركين الذين اتخذوا الجاهلية والشرك  وعبادة الأوثان ديناً وأعرضوا عن دين الله الذي أوصى به نوحاً وأوحاه إلى  محمد خاتم رسله، كما أوصى به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى عليهم السلام.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان بعض الحكمة في إنزال الكتاب أي القرآن والميزان وهو أن يحكم الناس بالقسط.
2- بيان قرب الساعة وأن معرفة قربها كان بالوحي الإلهي مثل اقترب للناس حسابهم.
3- المستعجلون بالساعة هم الكافرون الجاحدون لها.
4- بيان لطف الله بعباده فله الحمد وله المنة والشكر.
5- بيان وجوب إصلاح النيات فإن مدار العمل قبولاً ورفضاً بحسبها.
6- حظر التشريع بجميع أنواعه عن غير الله ورسوله.
__________**
1- جائز أن يكون الكتاب اسم جنس يشمل الكتب الإلهية إذ الله تعالى هو  منزلها وجائز أن يكون المراد به القرآن. وأل فيه للتفخيم من شأنه كأنه  الكتاب الفذ في بابه.
2- هل المراد من الميزان العدل أو هو الآلة التي يوزن بها والظاهر أنه  الآلة التي يوزن بها إذ بها يتم العدل ولقوله تعالى {وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب  الميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط} وإنزاله إلهام وضعه والعمل به.
3- ما استفهامية أي من جعلك تدري قرب الساعة. قال ابن عباس ما قال تعالى  فيه وما أدراك فقد أدراه، وما قال فيه وما يدريك فإنه لم يدره به.
4- المراد بالحرث العمل والكسب قال الشاعر:
كلانا إذا ما نال شيئاً أفاته
ومن يحترث حرثي وحرثك يهزل
بهذه الآية رد على من زعم أن المرء لو دخل ماء للتبرد فيه أن له أن يصلي به  لأن الآية نص في إرادة العمل والثواب بحسب الإرادة التي هي النية.
5- أم للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام للتفريع والتوبيخ.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (4)  
الحلقة (760)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 607الى صــــ 613)

تَرَى  الظَّالِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فِي رَوْضَاتِ الْجَنَّاتِ  لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ  (22) ذَلِكَ الَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ اللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ قُلْ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِلَّا  الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى وَمَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَزِدْ لَهُ  فِيهَا حُسْنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ (23) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ  افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَإِنْ يَشَإِ اللَّهُ يَخْتِمْ عَلَى  قَلْبِكَ وَيَمْحُ اللَّهُ الْبَاطِلَ وَيُحِقُّ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ  إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (24) وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ  التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا  تَفْعَلُونَ (25) وَيَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَالْكَافِرُونَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  شَدِيدٌ (26)
شرح الكلمات:
ترى الظالمين مشفقين مما كسبوا: أي ترى أيها المرء الظالمين يوم القيامة خائفين من جزاء ما عملوا.
وهو واقع بهم: أي وهو أي جزاء ما كسبوا من الباطل والشرك نازل بهم معذبون به لا محالة.
والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: آمنوا بالله ولقائه وآياته ورسوله وأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا المحارم.
في روضات الجنات: أي هم في روضات الجنات، والروضة في الجنة أنزه مكان فيها.
لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم: أي لهم ما تشتهيه أنفسهم وتلذه أعينهم في جوار ربهم.
قل لا أسألكم عليه أجراً: أي قل يا رسولنا لقومك لا أسألكم على التبليغ أجراً أي ثواباً.
إلا المودة في القربى: أي لكن أسألكم أن تودوا قرابتي فتمنعوني حتى أبلغ رسالتي.
ومن يقترف حسنة: أي ومن يكسب حسنة بقول أو عمل صالح.
نزد له فيها حسنا: أي نضاعفها له أضعافاً.
أم يقولون افترى على الله كذبا: أي أيقول هؤلاء المشركون إن محمداً افترى على الله كذباً فنسب إليه القرآن وهو ليس بكلامه ولا بوحيه.
فإن يشأ الله يختم على قلبك: أي إن يشإ الله تعالى يطبع على قلبك وينسيك  القرآن أي أن الله قادر على أن يمنعك من الافتراء عليه كما زعم المشركون.
ويمحوا الله الباطل ويحق الحق: أي إن من شأن الله تعالى أنه يمحوا الباطل.
بكلماته: أي بالآيات القرآنية وقد محا الباطل وأحق الحق بالقرآن.
وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده: أي هو تعالى الذي يقبل توبة التائبين من عباده.
ويعفوا عن السيئات: أي لا يؤاخذ بها من تاب منها فهذا هو الإله الحق لا الأصنام التي ليس لها شيء مما هو لله ألبتة.
ويستجيب الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: أي ويجيب تعالى عباده الذين آمنوا به وعملوا الصالحات إلى ما دعوه فيه فيعطيهم سؤلهم.
ويزيدهم من فضله: أي يعطيهم ما سألوا ويعطيهم ما لم يسألوه من الخير.
والكافرون لهم عذاب شديد: أي والكافرون بالله ورسوله ولقاء الله وآياته لهم عذاب شديد.
معنى الآيات:
يقول تعالى لرسوله {تَرَى الظَّالِمِينَ} (1) يوم القيامة مشفقين أي خائفين  مما كسبوا أي من جزاء ما كسبوا من الشرك والمعاصي، وهو أي العذاب واقع بهم  نازل عليهم لا محالة وقوله {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  فِي رَوْضَاتِ الْجَنَّاتِ لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ  هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ} أي في الوقت الذي يكون فيه الظالمون مشفقين  مما كسبوا يكون الذين آمنوا بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد رسولا  وعملوا الصالحات من الفرائض والنوافل بعد اجتناب الشرك والكبائر في روضات  الجنات وهي أنزهها وأحسنها لهم ما يشاءون من النعيم مما تشتهيه الأنفس  وتلذه الأعين كل ذلك في جوار رب كريم وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ  الْكَبِيرُ (2) } أي ذاك الذي أخبر تعالى به أنهم فيه من روضات الجنات  وغيره هو الفضل الكبير الذي تفضل الله تعالى عليهم به.
وقوله في الآية الثانية (23) {ذَلِكَ الَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ اللهُ عِبَادَهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} أي ذلك المذكور من روضات  الجنات وغيره هو الذي يبشر الله تعالى به عباده الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله.
وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ (3) عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلَّا  الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى} يأمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول لقومه من المشركين  لا أسألكم على إبلاغي إياكم دعوة ربي إلى الإيمان به وتوحيده لتكملوا  وتسعدوا أجراً أي مالاً لكن أسألكم أن تودوا قرابتي منكم فلا تؤذوني  وتمنعوني من الناس حتى أبلغ دعوة ربي.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً} أي من يعمل حسنة نزد له فيها  حسنا بأن نضاعفها له إذ الله غفور للتائبين من عباده شكور للعاملين منهم  فلا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.
وقوله: {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ (4) افْتَرَى عَلَى اللهِ كَذِباً} أي بل يقولون  أفترى على الله كذبا أي يقول المشركون إن محمداً افترى على الله كذباً  فادعى أن القرآن كلام الله ووحيه وما هو إلا افتراء افتراه على الله. فأبطل  الله تعالى هذه الدعوة وقال: {فَإِنْ يَشَأِ اللهُ يَخْتِمْ عَلَى  قَلْبِكَ} أي يطبع على قلبك فتنسى القرآن ولا تقدر على قوله والنطق به،  فكيف إذًا يقال إنه يفتري على الله كذباً والله قادرٌ على منعه والإحالة  بينه وبين ما يقوله. وقوله: {وَيَمْحُ اللهُ الْبَاطِلَ وَيُحِقُّ الْحَقَّ  بِكَلِمَاتِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ} هذا شأنه تعالى يمحوا  الباطل ويحق الحق بالقرآن وقد فعل فمحاَ الباطل وأحق الحق فما مات رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفي الجزيرة من يعبد غير الله تعالى.  وقوله {إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ} فلواسع علمه وعظيم قدرته محا  الباطل وأحق الحق بالقرآن ولو كان القرآن مفترى ما محا باطلاً ولا أحق حقاً  وقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ التَّوبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ} أي إن  تابوا إليه وأنابوا، ويعفوا عن سيئاتهم فلا يؤاخذهم بها، ويعلم ما يفعلون  في السر والعلن ويجزي كلاً بما عمل وهو على كل شيء قدير.
وقوله تعالى: {وَيَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ (5) آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ} أي يجيب دعاءهم فيما طلبوه ويزيدهم من فضله فيعطيهم ما لم  يطلبوه فما أعظم كرمه وما أوسع رحمته!! هذا للذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات.  وأما الكافرون فلهم عذاب شديد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير حق القرابة ووجوب المودة فيها. واحترام قرابة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتقديرها.
2- تبرئة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الافتراء على الله عز وجل.
3- مضاعفة الحسنات، وشكر الله للصالحات من أعمال عباده المؤمنين.
4- وجوب التوبة وقبول الله تعالى لها، وقد كان رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يتوب إلى الله في اليوم مائة مرة. وللتوبة ثلاثة شروط:  الإقلاع الفوري عن المعصية، والاستغفار، والندم على ما فعل من المعصية بترك  الواجب أو بفعل المحرم. وإن كان الذنب يتعلق بحق آدمي زاد شرط رابع وهو  التحلل من الآدمي بأداء الحق أو بطلب العفو منه.
5- وعد الله تعالى باستجابة دعاء المؤمنين العاملين للصالحات وهم أولياء  الله تعالى الذين إن سألوا أعطاهم وإن استعاذوه أعاذهم وإن استنصروه نصرهم.  اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في زمرتهم.
__________
1- هذا عرض لما يجري من أحوال في عرصات القيامة وما ينتهي إليه الموقف من  إسعاد أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح وإشقاء أهل الشرك والمعاصي.
2- لا يوصف ولا يهتدي العقول إلى معرفة كنه صفته لأن الله تعالى إذا قال كبير كان مما لا يقادر قدره.
3- هذا الخطاب خاص بقريش قاله ابن عباس ومجاهد وعكرمة والاستثناء منقطع فهو  بمعنى لكن ومعنى الآية قل لا أسألكم عليه أي على البلاغ أجراً أي ثواباً  وجزاءً إلا أن تودّوني من قرابتي منكم أي تراعوا ما بيني وبينكم فتصدقوني  وتنصروني حتى أبلغ رسالتي وذلك أنه ما من بطن من بطون قريش إلا وفيه للرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قرابة رحم وأما توجيه الآية على آل رسول  الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فهو تمحل واضح إلا أن حب آل البيت  وتعظيمهم واجب أكيد ووردت فيه أحاديث كثيرة صالحة للاحتجاج بها.
4- أم للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام إنكاري ينكر تعالى على المشركين الذين  قالوا إن محمداً يفتري على الله الكذب فيقول أرسلني الله وما أرسله ويقول  القرآن من وحي الله، والله ما أوحى إليه فأنكر تعالى هذا على قائليه ووضح  لهم أن دعواهم لا تمت إلى الواقع بصلة.
5- فاعل يستجيب هو الله عز وجل والذين مفعول به في محل نصب والسين والتاء للتأكيد إذ استجاب هو بمعنى أجاب.
******************************  *
وَلَوْ  بَسَطَ اللَّهُ الرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ  يُنَزِّلُ بِقَدَرٍ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ (27)  وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنْشُرُ  رَحْمَتَهُ وَهُوَ الْوَلِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ (28) وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَهُوَ  عَلَى جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَاءُ قَدِيرٌ (29) وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ  مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ (30) وَمَا  أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ (31) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده: أي لو وسع الرزق لجميع عباده.
لبغوا في الأرض: أي لطغوا في الأرض جميعا.
ولكن ينزل بقدر ما يشاء: أي ينزل من الأرزاق بقدر ما يشاء فيبسط ويضيق.
إنه بعباده خبير بصير: أي إنه بأحوال عباده خبير إذ منهم من يفسده الغنى ومنهم من يصلحه ومنهم من يصلحه الفقر ومنهم من يفسده.
وهو الذي ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا: أي المطر من بعد يأسهم من نزوله.
وينشر رحمته: أي بركات المطر ومنافعه في كل سهل وجبل ونبات وحيوان.
وهو الولي الحميد: أي المتولي لعباده المؤمنين المحسنن إليهم المحمود عندهم.
وما بث فيهما من دابة: أي فرق ونشر من كل ما يدب على الأرض من الناس وغيرهم.
وهو على جمعهم إذا يشاء قدير: أي للحشر والحساب والجزاء يوم القيامة قدير.
وما أصابكم من مصيبة: أي بلية وشدة من الشدائد كالمرض والفقر.
فبما كسبت أيديكم: أي من الذنوب والآثام.
ويعفو عن كثير: أي منها فلا يؤاخذ به، وما عفا عنه في الدنيا لا يؤاخذ به في الآخرة.
وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض: أي ولستم بفائتي الله ولا سابقيه هربا منه إذا أراد مؤاخذتكم بذنبكم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ بَسَطَ (1) اللهُ الرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْا فِي  الْأَرْضِ} هذا شروع في عرض مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة الموجبة لربوبية  الله تعالى المستلزمة لألوهيته على عبادته فقال تعالى: {وَلَوْ بَسَطَ  اللهُ} أي رب العباد الرزق فوسعه عليه لبغوا في الأرض فطغا بعضهم على بعضهم  وظلم بعضهم بعضاً ولزم ذلك فساد كبير (2) في الأرض قد تتعطل معه الحياة  بكاملها.
ولكن ينزل بقدر ما يشاء أي ينزل من الأرزاق بمقادير محددة حسب تدبيره لحياة  عباده ويدل على هذا قوله إنه بعباده خبير (3) بصير أي إنه بما تتطلبه حياة  عباده ذات الآجال المحدودة، والأعمال المقدرة الموزونة، والنتائج المعلومة  أزلا. هذا مظهر من مظاهر العلم والقدرة والحكمة ومظهر آخر في قوله،  {وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنْشُرُ  رَحْمَتَهُ} ، فإنزال المطر بكميات ومقادير محدودة وفي أماكن محددة، وفي  ظروف محددة هذا التصرف ما قام إلا على مبدأ القدرة القاهرة والخبرة التامة،  إنه يمنع عن عباده المطر فيمحلوا ويجدبوا حتى ييأسوا ويظهر عجزهم وعجز  آلهتهم التي يعبدونها ظلما فاضحاً إذ لا تستحق العبادة بحال من الأحوال ثم  ينزل الغيث (4) وينشر الرحمة فتعم الأرزاق والخيرات والبركات، وهو الولي  الذي لا تصلح والولاية لغيره الحميد أي المحمود بصنائع بره وعوائد خيره  ومظاهر رحمته. هو الولي بحق والمحمود بحق، ومظهر آخر في قوله تعالى ومن  آياته الدالة على وجوده وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته الموجبة لربوبيته لسائر خلقه  المستلزمة لألوهيته على سائر عباده: {خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ}  إيجادهما بما هما عليه من عجائب الصفة، وما بث أي فرق ونشر فيهما من دابة  تدب على الأرض، أو ملك يسبح في السماء. فهذا الخلق والإبداع ناطق بربوبيته  تعالى صارخ بألوهيته لعباده فلم إذاً يعبد غيره من مخلوقاته وتترك عبادته  وفوق هذا المظهر للخلق والرزق التدبير مظهر آخر وهو قدرته تعالى على جمع  سائر خلقه في صعيد واحد ومتى؟ وإنه بعد إفنائهم وتصييرهم عظاما ورفاتا، وهو  معنى قوله: وهو على جمعهم إذا يشاء قدير (5) .
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ (6)  أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ} (7) ، وهذا مظهر آخر للقدرة والعلم  يتجلى فيما يصيب الإنسان من مصيبة في نفسه وولده وماله إن كل مصاب ينزل  بالإنسان في هذه الحياة ناتج عن مخالفة لله تعالى فيما وضع من القوانين  والشرائع والسنن. وأعظم دلالة أن يعطل القانون الماضي ويوقف مفعوله فيكسب  العبد الذنب ولا يؤاخذ به عفواً من الله تعالى عليه، وهو معنى قوله تعالى  {وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ} فله الحمد وله المنة. ومظهر آخر من مظاهر قدرة  الله وعلمه وحكمته هو أن الناس مهما أوتوا من قوة وتدبير وعلم ومعرفة لم  ولن يعجزوا الله تعالى {أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ} فالسماء  فوقهم والأرض تحتهم إن يشأ يخسف الأرض من تحتهم أو يسقط عليهم السماء كسفاً  من فوقهم. فإلى أين المهرب والجواب إلى الله فقط بالاستسلام له والانقياد  بالطاعة وفي ذلك نجاتهم وعزهم وكرامتهم زيادة على سعادتهم وكمالهم في  الحياتين وقوله: {وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا  نَصِيرٍ} أي وليس لكم أيها الناس مع عجزكم من ولي يتولاكم ولا ناصر ينصركم.  إذاً ففروا إلى الله بالإيمان والإسلام له تنجوا وتسعدوا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان الحكمة في تقدير الأرزاق وإعطائها بمقادير محددة.
2- من مظاهر ربوبية الله تعالى الموجبة لألوهيته على عباده إنزال الغيث بعد اليأس والقنوط وخلق السموات والأرض وما بث فيهما من دابة.
3- بيان حقيقة علمية ثابتة وهي أن المخالفة للقوانين يترتب عليه ضرر يصيب المخالف.
4- بيان أنه ما من مصيبة تصيب المرء في نفسه أو ولده أو ماله إلا بذنب ارتكبه.
5- بيان أن من الذنوب ما يعفو (8) الله تعالى عنه ولا يؤاخذ به تكرماً وإحسانا.
__________
1- روي أن خباب بن الأرت قال هذه الآية نزلت فينا نظرنا إلى أموال بني  النضير وقريظة وقينقاع فتمنيناها فنزلت {ولو بسط الله} الآية والآية تضمنت  رداً على من يقول ما دام الله يستجيب للذين آمنوا الخ لم لا يسألونه سعة  الرزق فيغنيهم ويثريهم بألاموال فكان الجواب ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده  لبغوا في الأرض.
2- وشاهده من السنة هو قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فو الله ما  الفقر أخشى عليكم ولكن أخشى عليكم أن تبسط عليكم الدنيا كما بسطت على من  قبلكم فتتنافسوها كما تنافسوها وتهلككم كما أهلكتهم.
3- القدر بفتحتين: المقدار والتعيين والجمع بين صفتي "خبير" و"بصير" لأن  وصف خبير دال على العلم بمصالح العباد وأحوالهم قبل تقديرها وتقدير أسبابها  أي العلم بما سيكون ووصف بصير دال على العلم المتعلق بأحوالهم التي حصلت.
4- الغيث المطر وسمي غيثاً لأن به غيث الناس المضطرين.
5- تقرير لعقيدة البعث والجزاء أثناء تقرير عقيدة التوحيد والنبوة المحمدية.
6- قرأ نافع بما كسبت وقرأ حفص فبما كسبت بزيادة الفاء.
7- قال الحسن لما نزلت هذه الآية قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ما من اختلاج عرق ولا خدش عود ولا نكبة حجر إلا بذنب، ولما يعفوا  الله عنه أكثر. وشاهد آخر من كتاب الله تعالى قوله تعالى {من يعمل سوء يجز  به} .
8- ولذا قال علي رضي الله عنه أرجى آية في كتاب الله تعالى هي هذه الآية  وإذا كان يكفر عني بالمصائب ويعفو عن كثير فما يبقى بعد كفارته وعفوه؟.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (5)  
الحلقة (761)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 614الى صــــ 618)

وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ الْجَوَارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ (32) إِنْ يَشَأْ  يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ (33) أَوْ يُوبِقْهُنَّ بِمَا كَسَبُوا  وَيَعْفُ عَنْ كَثِيرٍ (34) وَيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي  آيَاتِنَا مَا لَهُمْ مِنْ مَحِيصٍ (35) 
شرح الكلمات:
ومن آياته الجوار في البحر كالأعلام: أي ومن علامات ربوبيته للخلق إيجاد  السفن كالجبال في البحار وتسخير البحار للسير فيها لمنافع العباد.
إن يشأ يسكن الريح: أي يوقف هبوب الريح فلا نسيم ولا عواصف.
فيظللن رواكد على ظهره: أي تقف السفن وتظل راكد حابسة على ظهر البحر.
إن في ذلك لآيات: أي في هذه المظاهر من خلق السفن والبحار وتسخير البحار  وسير السفن وركودها عند سكون الرياح لدلالات واضحة على وجود الله وقدرته  وعمله وحكمته.
لكل صبار شكور: أي إن هذه الآيات لا يراها ولا ينتفع بها إلا من كان صباراً عند الشدائد والمحن شكوراً عند الآلاء والنعم.
أو يوبقهن بما كسبوا: أي وإن يشأ يجعل الرياح عواصف فيهلك تلك السفن ويغرقها بمن فيها بسبب ذنوب أصحابها، وهو على ذلك قدير.
ويعفو عن كثير: أي إنه تعالى ليعفو عن كثير من الذنوب والخطايا فلا يؤاخذ  بها إذ لو آخذ بكل ذنب ما بقي أحد على وجه الأرض لقلة من لا يذنب فيها.
ويعلم الذين يجادلون في آياتنا: أي ويعلم المكذبون بآيات الله من المشركين عندما تعصف العواصف وتضطرب السفن ويخاف الغرق.
ما لهم من محيص: أي ليس لهم من مهرب إلا إلى الله فيجأرون بدعائه وحده ناسين آلهتهم الباطلة.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في ذكر مظاهر الربوبية المستلزمة لألوهية الله تعالى ووجوب  عبادته وحده دون سواه فقال تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ الْجَوَارِ (1) فِي  الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلامِ} أي ومن حججه عليكم يا عباد الله الدالة على قدرة  الله وعلمه وحكمته ورحمته أيضاً هذه السفن الجوار في البحر كأنها جبال  عالية تسير من إقليم إلى إقليم بتسخير الله تعالى البحار وإرسال الرياح وهي  تجري بمنافعكم حيث تنقل الركاب والبضائع من إقليم إلى آخر. فهذا مظهر قدرة  الله ورحمته، وإن يشأ تعالى إسكان الريح فإنها تسكن فلا تهب ولا تنسم  بنسيم ألبتة فتقف السفن وتركد على سطح (2) الماء فلا تتحرك، وإن يشأ أيضاً  يرسل عليها عواصف من الريح فتضطرب وتغرق بما فيها ومن فيها وذلك بذنوب  أصحابها إن القاعدة الثابتة المقررة أنه ما من مصيبة إلا بذنب. وهذا معنى  قوله {إِنْ يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَى  ظَهْرِهِ} .
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ} أي إن في  هذه المظاهر من خلق السفن والبحار وتسخير البحار وسير السفن عليها وركودها  عند سكون الريح لحجج واضحة قوية على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته  ولكن لا يراها ولا ينتفع بها أمثال البهائم، ولكن هي من نصيب كل عبد صبار  على طاعة الله وبلائه شكور لآلائه ونعمه عليه.
وقوله {أَوْ يُوبِقْهُنَّ بِمَا كَسَبُوا (3) } . وقوله {وَيَعْفُ عَنْ  كَثِيرٍ (4) } أي ولا يؤاخذ بكل ذنب فقد يعفو عن كثير من الذنوب. إذ لو  عاقب على كل ذنب وآخذ بكل خطيئة لما بقي على وجه الأرض أحد إذ ما من أحد  إلا ويذنب اللهم إلا ما كان من المعصومين من الأنبياء والمرسلين فإنهم لا  يذنبون، ولكن قد يذنب أصولهم وفروعهم فيهلكون ومن أين يوجدون!!
وقوله تعالى: {وَيَعْلَمَ (5) الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا مَا  لَهُمْ مِنْ مَحِيصٍ (6) } أي وعندما تكون الريح عاصفة وتضطرب السفن وتشرف  على الغرق هنا يعلم المشركون الذين يخاصمون رسول الله ويجادلونه في الوحي  الإلهي ويكذبون به يعلمون أنهم في هذه الحال ما لهم من محيص أي من ملجأ ولا  مهرب من الله إلا إليه فيجأرون بدعاء الله وحده كما قال تعالى فإذا ركبوا  في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مظاهر ربوبية الله وألوهيته على خلقه.
2- فضل الصبر والشكر وفضيلة الصابرين الشاكرين.
3- تقرير قاعدة ما من مصيبة إلا بذنب مع عفو الله عن كثير.
4- عند معاينة العذاب يعرف الإنسان ربه ولا يعرف غيره.
__________
1- الجوار جمع جارية والأعلام جمع علم والعلم الجبل والآيات جمع آية وهي  العلامة الدالة على الشيء الهادية إليه المعروفة به. وسميت السفينة جارية  لأنها تجري في البحر وسميت الشابة من النساء جارية لأنها يجري فيها ماء  الشباب.
قال الخليل كل شيء مرتفع عند العرب فهو علم واستشهد بقول الخنساء وهي ترثي أخاها صخرا:
وإن صخراً لتأتم الهداة به كأنه علم في رأسه نار
2- يقال راكد الماء ركوداً سكن وكذلك الريح والسفن والشمس إذا قام قائم  الظهيرة وكل ثابت في مكان فهو راكد والرواكد جمع راكدة مؤنث راكد.
3- أي وإن يشأ يجعل الرياح عواصف فيوبق السفن أي يغرقهن بذنوب أهلها إذ الباء سببية.
4- ويعفو عن كثير أي من أهلها فلا يغرقهم معها، كما يتجاوز عن كثير من  الذنوب فلا يؤاخذ بها. ويعف مجزوم بحذف آخره لأنه معطوف على إن يشأ يسكن  الريح أي وإن يشأ يعف.
5- قرأ نافع ويعلم بالرفع على أنه كلام مستأنف وقرأ حفص ويعلم بالنصب عطفاً  على فعل مدخول للام التعليل تضمن (أن) بعده، والتقدير لينتقم منهم ويعلم  الذين يجادلون الخ..
6- المحيص مصدر ميمي من حاص يحيص حيصاً إذا أخذ في الفرار والهرب مائلاً في  سيره وفي حديث أبي سفيان: فحاصوا حيصة حمر الوحش. والمعنى ما لهم من فرار  ومهرب من لقاء الله تعالى.
**************************
فَمَا  أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَمَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (36) وَالَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ  وَالْفَوَاحِشَ وَإِذَا مَا غَضِبُوا هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ (37) وَالَّذِينَ  اسْتَجَابُوا لِرَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى  بَيْنَهُمْ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (38) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَهُمُ الْبَغْيُ هُمْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ (39) وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ  سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ  إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ (40) وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ  ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ (41) 
شرح الكلمات:
فما أوتيتم من شيء: أي فما أعطيتم من شيء من متاع الدنيا كالمال والولد والمطعم والمشرب والملبس والمسكن والمنكح والمركب.
فمتاع الحياة الدنيا: أي يتمتع به زمناً ثم يزول ولا يبقى.
وما عند الله خير وأبقى: أي وما عند الله من ثواب الآخرة فهو خير في نوعه وأبقى في مدته.
للذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون: أي ما عند الله خير وأبقى لأصحاب الصفات التالية:
الإيمان، والتوكل على الله، واجتناب كبائر الإثم والفواحش، والتجاوز عمن  أساء إليهم، والاستجابة لربهم في كل ما دعاهم إليه فعلاً أو تركاً، وإقام  الصلاة والمشورة (1) بينهم والإنفاق مما رزقهم الله، والانتصار عند البغي  عليهم هذه عشرة صفات أصحابها ما أعده الله تعالى لهم يوم يلقونه خير من  متاع الدنيا بكامله.
وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها: أي جزاء سيئة المسيء عقوبته بما أوجبه الله عليه.
فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله: أي فمن عفا عمن أساء إليه وأصلح ما بينه وبينه فأجره على الله ثابت له.
إنه لا يحب الظالمين: أي لا يحب البادئين بالظلم، ومن لم يحبه الله أذن في عقوبته.
ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه: أي ومن ظلمه ظالم فأخذ منه بحقه.
فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل: أي لمؤاخذتهم، لأنهم ما بدأوا بالظلم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {فَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ (2) مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَمَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا} هذا شروع في بيان صفات الكمال في المسلم التي يستوجب بها نعيم  الآخرة ضمن التعريض بزينة الحياة الدنيا الفانية فقال تعالى {فَمَا  أُوتِيتُمْ} أيها الناس من مؤمن وكافر من شيء في هذه الحياة الدنيا من لذيذ  الطعام والشراب وجميل اللباس، وفاخر المساكن وأجمل المناكح وأفره المراكب  كل ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا يزول ويفنى. أما ما عند الله أي ما أعده الله  لأوليائه في الدار الآخرة فهو خير وأبقى لكن لمن أعده؟
والجواب للذين آمنوا أي بالله وآياته ولقائه ورسوله وبكل ما جاء به والذين  على ربهم لا على سواه يتوكلون ثقة في كفايته واعتماداً عليه، والذين  يجتنبون أي يتركون كبائر (3) الإثم كالشرك والقتل والظلم وشرب الخمر وأكل  الحرام والفواحش كالزنى واللواط. والذين إذا غضبوا يتجاوزون (4) عمن أغضبهم  ويغفرون له زلته أو إساءته إليهم والذين استجابوا لربهم (5) عندما ناداهم  ودعاهم لكل ما طلبه منهم، والذين أقاموا الصلاة فأدوها على وجهها المطلوب  لها من خشوع مراعين شرائطها وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها وآدابها، والذين  أمرهم شورى بينهم أي أمرهم الذي يهمهم في حياتهم أفراداً وجماعات وأمماً  وشعوباً يجتمعون عليه ويتشاورون (6) فيه ويأخذون بما يلهمهم ربهم بوجه  الصواب فيه. والذين مما رزقهم الله من مال وعلم وجاه وصحة بدن ينفقون شكرا  لله على ما رزقهم واستزادة للثواب يوم الحساب. والذين إذا أصابهم البغي أي  إذا بغى عليهم البغاة الظلمة من الكافرين ينتصرون لأنفسهم إعذارا لها  وإكراما لأنها أنفس الله وليها فالعزة واجبة لها. هذه عشر صفات متى اتصف  بها العبد لا يضره شيء لو عاش الدهر كله فقيراً نقياًّ محروماً من لذيذ  الطعام والشراب ومن جميل اللباس، والسكن والمركب إذ ما عند الله تعالى له  خير أبقى مع العلم أن أهل تلك الصفات سوف لا يحرمون من طيبات الحياة الدنيا  بل هم أولى بها من غيرهم إلا أنها ليست شيئاً يذكر إلى جانب ما عند الله  يوم يلقونه ويعيشون في جواره.
وقوله تعالى: {وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا} هذا هو الحكم  الشرعي جزاء المسيء العقوبة بما أوجب الله تعالى له في كتابه أو على لسان  رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. وقوله تعال فمن عفا عمن أساء إليه،  أصلح ما بينه وبينه فعادت المودة وعاد الإخاء فأجره على الله وهو خير له  وأبقى من شفاء صدره بعقوبة أخيه الذي أساء إليه. وقوله تعالى {إِنَّهُ لا  يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ} تعليل لعظم الأجر لمن عفا أي كونه تعالى لا يحب  الظالمين ضاعف الأجر وأجزل المثوبة للمظلوم إذا عفا وأصلح. وقوله:  {وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ  سَبِيلٍ (7) } أي وللذي ظلم فانتصر لنفسه وردّ الظلم عنها فهؤلاء لا سبيل  لكم إلى أذيتهم وعقوبتهم. هذا حكم الله وشرعه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- متاع الحياة الدنيا إذا قوبل بما أعد الله للمؤمنين المتقين لا يعد شيئاً يذكر أبدا.
2- بيان أكمل الشخصيات الإسلامية وهي الشخصية التي تتصف بالصفات العشر التي تضمنتها الآيات الأربع ذات الرقم (36- 37- 38- 39) .
3- مشروعية القصاص وعقوبة الظالم.
4- عدم مؤاخذة من ظلم فأخذ بحقه بلا زيادة عنه ما لم يكن حداً فإن الحدود يقيمها الإمام.
5- فضيلة العفو على الإخوة المسلمين والإصلاح بينهم.
__________
1- ومما يقال في المشورة نظماً قول بشار بن برد:
إذا بلغ الرأي المشورة فاستعن
برأي لبيب أو مشورة حازم
ولا تجعل الشورى عليك غضاضة
فإن الخوافي قوة للقوادم
الخوافي ريشات إذا ضم الطير جناحيه خفيت، والقوادم عشر ريشات في مقدم الجناح وهي كبار الريش.
2- قال القرطبي في قوله تعالى: {فما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا} يريد من الغنى والسعة في الدنيا
3- روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن الفواحش الزنا وأن كبير الإثم الشرك وهو كذلك.
4- وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون أي يتجاوزون ويحملون عمن ظلمهم، قيل نزلت في  عمر حين شتم بمكة وقيل في أبي بكر حين لامه الناس على إنفاقه ماله كله وحين  شتم فحلم.
5- قال ابن زيد: هم الأنصار بالمدينة استجابوا إلى الإيمان بالرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حين أنفذ إليهم اثني عشر نقيباً منهم قبل الهجرة.
6- قال ابن العربي: الشورى ألفة للجماعة ومسبار للعقول وسبب إلى الصواب وما  تشاور قوم قط إلا هدوا وفي الحديث "ما خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار  وما عال من اقتصد". والشورى والمشورة بمعنى واحد.
7- لقد مدح الله تعالى المنتصر من الظلم ومدح العفو عن الجرم، فالانتصار  يكون من الظالم المعلن الفجور الوقح في الجمهور المؤذي للصغير والكبير فهذا  الانتقام منه أفضل، والعفو يكون في الفلتة، وفيمن يعترف بالزلة ويطلب  العفو.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (6)  
الحلقة (762)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 618الى صــــ 623)

إِنَّمَا  السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي  الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (42)  وَلَمَنْ صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ (43)  وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَتَرَى  الظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَى مَرَدٍّ  مِنْ سَبِيلٍ (44) وَتَرَاهُمْ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ  الذُّلِّ يَنْظُرُونَ مِنْ طَرْفٍ خَفِيٍّ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ  الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ أَلَا إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ فِي عَذَابٍ مُقِيمٍ (45) وَمَا  كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ يَنْصُرُونَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ  يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنما السبيل: أي بالعقوبة والأذية.
ويبغون في الأرض بغير الحق: أي ويطلبون في الأرض الفساد فيها بالشرك والظلم والإجرام.
ولمن صبر وغفر: أي ولمن صبر فلم ينتصر لنفسه وغفر وتجاوز عمن أساء إليه.
إن ذلك: أي ذلك الصبر والتجاوز عن المسيء.
لمن عزم الأمور: أي لمن معزومات الأمور المطلوبة شرعا.
ومن يضلل الله: أي حسب سنته في الإضلال.
فما له من ولي من بعده: أي فليس له من أحد يتولى هدايته ويقدر عليها.
هل إلى مرد من سبيل: أي هل إلى مرد إلى الحياة الدنيا من سبيل نسلكها لنعود إلى الدنيا.
وتراهم يعرضون عليها: أي على النار خاشعين خائفين متواضعين.
ينظرون من طرف خفي: أي من عين ضعيفة النظر كما ينظر المقتول إلى السيف لا يملأ عينه منه.
يوم القيامة: أي لخلودهم في النار، وعدم وصولهم إلى الحور العين في دار السلام.
ألا إن الظالمين: أي المشركين.
في عذاب مقيم: أي دائم لا يخرجون منه وهو عذاب الجحيم.
ومن يضلل الله فما له من سبيل: أي طريق الهداية في الدنيا، وإلى الجنة يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
لقد تقدم في قوله تعالى في الآية قبل هذه: {وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ  ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ} فلما نفى عن المنتصرين  السبيل إلى عقوبتهم أثبت هنا أن السبيل إلى العقوبة والمؤاخذة هو على الذين  (1) يظلمون الناس بالاعتداء عليهم في أبدانهم أو أعراضهم أو أموالهم يبغون  في الأرض بغير الحق أي ويطلبون الفساد فيها بالشرك والظلم والمعاصي، وليس  في الشرك والظلم والمعاصي من حق يبيحها، وقوله {أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ} أي للذين يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق لهم عذاب أليم أي موجع وهو  عذاب الدنيا بعقوبتهم الصارمة ويوم القيامة إن لم يتوبوا من الظلم والفساد  في الأرض.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَمَنْ صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ  الْأُمُورِ (2) } يخبر تعالى مؤكداً الخبر بلام الابتداء أن من صبر فلم  ينتصر لنفسه من أخيه المسلم وغفر لأخيه زلته فتجاوز له عنها فإن ذلك  المذكور من الصبر والتجاوز من معزومات الأمور المطلوبة شرعا.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ (3) مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ} أي ومن يضلله الله تعالى حسب سنته في الإضلال فليس له من أحد من  بعد الله يهديه. وقوله تعالى: {وَتَرَى الظَّالِمِينَ} أي المشركين لما  رأوا العذاب أي عذاب النار يقولون: متمنيين الرجوع إلى الدنيا ليؤمنوا  ويوحدوا حتى ينجوا من عذاب النار ويدخلوا الجنة مع الأبرار: هل إلى مرد من  سبيل؟ أي هل إلى مرد إلى الدنيا من طريق؟ قال تعالى {وَتَرَاهُمْ  يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا} أي على النار خاشعين خاضعين متواضعين من الذل  ينظرون من طرف خفي (4) يسترقون النظر لا يملأون أعينهم من النظر إلى النار  لشدة خوفهم منها. وهنا يقول الذين آمنوا إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم  وأهليهم يوم القيامة وذلك لخلودهم في النار وحرمانهم من الوصول إلى الحور  العين في الجنة دار الأبرار، ويعلن معلن فيقول: ألا إن الظالمين لأنفسهم  بالشرك والمعاصي في عذاب مقيم لا يبرح ولا يزول وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ  لَهُمْ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ يَنْصُرُونَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ} يخبر تعالى  بأنه لم يكن لأولئك الظالمين من أهل النار من أولياء من دون الله ينصرونهم  بتخليصهم من العذاب. وقوله: {وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ  سَبِيلٍ} أي فما له طريق إلى هدايته في الدنيا وإلى الجنة يوم القيامة.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا سبيل إلى معاقبة من انتصر لنفسه بعد ظلمه.
2- وجوب معاقبة الظالم والضرب على يديه.
3- فضيلة الصبر والتجاوز عن المسلم إذا أساء بقول أو عمل.
4- لا أعظم خسرانا ممن يخلد في النار ويحرم الجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم.
__________
1- هذه الآية تقابل آية التوبة {ما على المحسنين من سبيل} حيث نفت السبيل  على المحسنين وهو لومهم وعتابهم وهذه أثبتته على المسيئين الظالمين.
2- قال العلماء هذا فيمن ظلمه مسلم فإنه مندوب إلى الصبر وعدم المؤاخذة وهو  العفو روي أن رجلاً سب آخر في مجلس الحسن البصري فكان المسبوب يكظم ويعرق  ويمسح العرق ثم قام فتلا هذه الآية فقال الحسن عقلها والله وفهمها إذ ضيعها  الجاهلون، والعزم عقد النية على العمل والثبات عليه.
3- من ولي (من) زائدة للتوكيد إذ الكلام فما له ولي من بعده وكذلك في قوله الآتي {وما كان لهم من أولياء} فمن زائدة للتوكيد.
4- الطرف مصدر طرف يطرف طرفاً إذا حرك جفنه ولذا هو لا يثنى ولا يجمع قال  تعالى {لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم} ويطلق الطرف على العين كما في هذه الآية قال  الشاعر:
فغض الطرف إنك من نمير
فلا كعباً بلغت ولا كلابا
******************************  ***
اسْتَجِيبُوا  لِرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ مَلْجَإٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَكِيرٍ  (47) فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا إِنْ  عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ وَإِنَّا إِذَا أَذَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنَّا  رَحْمَةً فَرِحَ بِهَا وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ فَإِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ كَفُورٌ (48) لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ يَهَبُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ  إِنَاثًا وَيَهَبُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ الذُّكُورَ (49) أَوْ يُزَوِّجُهُمْ  ذُكْرَانًا وَإِنَاثًا وَيَجْعَلُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ عَقِيمًا إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  قَدِيرٌ (50) 
شرح الكلمات:
استجيبوا لربكم: أي أجيبوه لما دعاكم إليه من التوحيد والعبادة.
من قبل أن يأتي يوم: أي يوم القيامة.
لا مرد له من الله: أي إذا أتى لا يرد بحال.
ما لكم من ملجأ يومئذ: أي تلجأون إليه وتتحصنون فيه.
وما لكم من نكير: أي وليس لكم ما تنكرون به ذنوبكم لأنها في كتاب الله لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها.
فإن أعرضوا: أي لم يجيبوا ربهم لما دعاهم إليه من التوحيد والعبادة.
إن عليك إلا البلاغ: وقد بلغت فلا مسئولية تخشاها بعد البلاغ.
وإنا إذا أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة: أي نعمة كالغنى والصحة والعافية.
وإن تصبهم سيئة: أي بلاء كالمرض والفقر وغير ذلك.
بما قدمت أيديهم: أي من الذنوب الخطايا.
فإن الإنسان كفور: أي للنعمة والمنعم والإنسان هو غير المؤمن التقي.
لله ملك السموات والأرض: أي خلقاً وملكاً وتصرفاً.
يهب لمن يشاء إناثاً: أي يرزق من يشاء من الناس بنات.
ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور: أي ويعطي من يشاء الأولاد الذكور.
أو يزوجهم ذكراناً وإناثاً: أي يجعلهم ذكوراً وإناثاً.
ويجعل من يشاء عقيماً: أي لا يلد ولا يولد له.
معنى الآيات:
بعد ذلك العرض الهائل لأهوال وأحوال الظالمين في عرصات القيامة طلب الرب  تعالى من عباده أن يجيبوه لما طلبه منهم إنقاذاً لأنفسهم من النار فقال:  {اسْتَجِيبُوا لِرَبِّكُمْ (1) } بمعنى أجيبوه لما دعاكم إليه من التوحيد  والطاعات قبل فوات الفرصة وذلك قبل الموت وقبل يوم القيامة اليوم الذي إذا  جاء لا مرد له من الله، إذ لا يقدر على رده إلا الله والله أخبر أنه لا  يرده فمن يرده إذاً؟ فبادروا بالتوبة إلى ربكم قبل مجيئه حيث لا يكون لكم  يومئذ ملجأ تلجأون إليه هاربين من العذاب ولا يكون لكم نكير يمكنكم أن  تنكروا به ذنوبكم إذ قد جمعت لكم في كتاب واحد لم يترك صغيرة من الذنوب ولا  كبيرة إلا أحصاها عدا. هذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى (47) وهي قوله تعالى:  {اسْتَجِيبُوا لِرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا مَرَدَّ  لَهُ مِنَ اللهِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ مَلْجَأٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ  نَكِيرٍ (2) } . وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (48) {فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا} أي  لم يجيبوا ربهم لما دعاهم إليه من التوحيد والطاعة {فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ  عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظاً} رقيباً تحصي أعمالهم وتحفظها لهم وتجازيهم بها. {إِنْ  عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ} أي ما عليك إلا البلاغ وقد بلغت وبرئت ذمتك  فلا يهمك أمرهم ولا تحزن على إعراضهم.. وقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّا إِذَا  أَذَقْنَا الْأِنْسَانَ (3) مِنَّا رَحْمَةً} أي نعمة كسعة رزق وصحة بدن  وكثرة مال وولد فرح بها فرح البطر والأشر، وهذا الإنسان الكافر أو الجاهل  الضعيف الإيمان. وإن تصبهم سيئة أي ضيق عيش ومرض وفقر بما قدمت أيديهم من  الذنوب فإن الإنسان كفور سرعان ما ينسى النعمة والمنعم ويقع في اليأس  والقنوط هذا الإنسان قبل أن يؤمن ويسلم ويحسن فإذا آمن وأسلم وأحسن تغير  طبعه وطهر نبعه وأصبح يشكر عند النعمة ويصبر عند النقمة. وقوله تعالى:  {لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ (4) وَالْأَرْضِ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ} إن  بحكم سلطانه على الأرض والسماء فإنه يتصرف كيف يشاء يهب لمن يشاء إناثاً  ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور أو يزوجهم له ذكرانا وإناثاً، ويجعل من يشاء من الناس  عقيماً لا يلد ولا يولد له، وهذا ناتج عن علم أحاط بكل شيء، وقدرة أخضعت  لها كل شيء وهذا معنى قوله {إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ} (5) فالواجب أن يسلم  العبد لربه فيما وهبه وأعطاه إذ الله يعطي لحكمة ويمنع لحكمة، من السفه  الاعتراض على حكم الله.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الاستجابة لله تعالى في كل ما دعا العبد إليه، وذلك قبل أن يطلب الاستجابة ولا يمكن منها.
2- على الدعاة إلى الله تعالى إبلاغ مطلوب الله تعالى من عباده، ولا يضرهم بعد ذلك شيء.
3- بيان طبع الإنسان وحاله قبل أن يهذب بالإيمان واليقين والطاعات.
4- لله مطلق التصرف في الملكوت كله فلا يصح الاعتراض عليه في شيء فهو يهب ويمنع لحكم عالية لا تدركها عقول العباد.
5- وجود عقم في الرجال وعقم في النساء، ولا بأس بالعلاج الجائز المشروع عند  الشعور بالعقم أو العقر. أما ما ظهر الآن من بنوك المني، والإنجاب بطريق  صبّ ماء فحل في فرج امرأة عاقر وما إلى ذلك فهذه من أعمال الملاحدة الذين  لا يدينون لله بالطاعة له والتسلم لقضائه، وإن صاموا وصلوا وادعوا أنهم  مؤمنون إذ لا حياء لهم ولا إيمان لمن لا حياء له، وحسبهم قبحا في سلوكهم  هذا الكشف عن السوءات بدون إنقاذ حياة ولا طلب رضا الله رب الأرض والسموات.
__________
1- السين والتاء للتوكيد واللام لربكم لتأكيد تعدية الفعل إلى المفعول نحو  شكرت له وحمدت له وتسمى هذه اللام لام التبليغ ولام التبيين إذ الأصل أجابه  واستجابه.
2- النكير: اسم مصدر أنكر ينكر إنكاراً والنكير اسم المصدر إذ نقصت حروفه  والمعنى ما لكم إنكار لما جوزيتم به إذ لا يسعكم إلا الاعتراف.
3- الإذاقة كناية عن الإصابة والمراد بالرحمة أثرها وهي النعمة والتقدير وإنا إذا رحمنا الإنسان فأصبناه بنعمة.
4- الجملة مستأنفة بيانياً إذ لسائل أن يقول لم لا يفطر الله الإنسان على  خلق الشكر فكان الجواب لله ملك السموات والأرض يخلق ما يشاء.
5- الجملة تعليلية فصفتا العلم والقدرة بهما يكون الولد ولا يكون فليسلم الأمر لله في العقم والولادة.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الشورى - (7)  
الحلقة (763)
سورة الشورى
مكية
وآياتها ثلاث وخمسون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 624الى صــــ 628)

وَمَا  كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ  وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ  إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ (51) وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ  أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ  لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (52) صِرَاطِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ  مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَلَا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَصِيرُ  الْأُمُورُ (53) 
شرح الكلمات:
إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب: أي إعلاما خفيا سريعاً في يقظة أو منام، أو يكلمه من وراء حجاب فيسمع الكلام ولا يرى الذات.
أو يرسل رسولاً: أي يرسل ملكاً في صورة إنسان فيكلمه مبلغاً عن الله تعالى.
إنه علي حكيم: أي الله تعالى ذو علو على سائر خلقه حكيم في تدبير خلقه.
وكذلك أوحينا إليك: أي كما كنا نوحي إلى سائر رسلنا أوحينا إليك يا محمد هذا القرآن.
روحاً من أمرنا: أي وحياً ورحمة من أمرنا الذي نوحيه إليك.
ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان: أي لم تكن قبل تدري أي شيء هو الكتاب، ولا الإيمان الذي هو قول وعمل واعتقاد.
ولكن جعلناه نوراً نهدي به: أي جعلنا القرآن نوراً نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا إلى صراطنا.
وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم: أي الإسلام.
ألا إلى الله تصير الأمور: أي ترجع أمور جميع العباد في يوم القيامة إلى الله تعالى.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللهُ إِلَّا وَحْياً  (1) } يخبر تعالى أنه ليس من شأن البشر كائنا من كان أن يكلمه الله تعالى  إلا وحيا بأن يعلمه بطريق سريع خفي إلهاماً أو مناماً فيفهم عن الله تعالى  ما ألقاه في روعه (2) جازماً أنه كلام الله ألقاه إليه، هذه طريقة وثانية  أن يكلمه الله تعالى فيسمعه كلامه بدون أن يرى ذاته كما كلم موسى عليه  السلام غيره مرة. وثالثة أن يرسل إليه رسولاً كجبريل عليه السلام فيبلغه  كلام ربه تعالى هذا معنى قوله تعالى {وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ  يُكَلِّمَهُ اللهُ إِلَّا وَحْياً أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ  (3) رَسُولاً فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ} أي ذو  علو على خلقه {حَكِيمٌ} في تدبيره لخلقه.
وقوله: {وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِنْ أَمْرِنَا} أي كما  كنا نوحي إلى سائر رسلنا أوحينا إليك يا محمد روحا وهو القرآن وسمي روحاً  لأن القلوب تحيا به كما تحيا الأجسام بالأرواح، وقوله 
{مِنْ أَمْرِنَا (4) } أي الذي نوحيه إليك الشامل للأمر والنهي والوعد  والوعيد وقوله تعالى: {مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ} أي القرآن {وَلا  الْأِيمَانُ (5) } الذي هو عقيدة وقول وعمل. وقوله {وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ  نُوراً} أي جعلنا القرآن نوراً نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا إلى الإيمان بنا  وتوحيدنا وطلب مرضاتنا بفعل محابّنا وترك مساخطنا.
وقوله: {وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} أي وإنك يا رسولنا  لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم الذي هو الدين الإسلامي وقوله {صِرَاطِ اللهِ  الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ} أي خلقا وملكاً  وعبيداً {أَلا إِلَى اللهِ تَصِيرُ الْأُمُورُ} أي وإليه تعالى مصير كل  شيء، ومرد كل شيء إذ هو المالك الحق والمدبر لأمر المخلوقات كلها، ولذا وجب  تفويض الأمر إليه والرضا بحكمه وقضائه ثقة فيه وفي كفايته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان طرق الوحي وهي ثلاثة الأولى الإلقاء في الروع يقظة أو مناماً  والثانية أن يكلم الله النبي بدون أن يرى ذاته عز وجل كما كلم موسى في  الطور وكلم محمداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الملكوت الأعلى  والثالث أن يرسل إليه الملك إما في صورته الملائكية أو في صورة رجل من بني  آدم فيوحي إليه ما شاء الله أن يوحيه من أمره.
2- القرآن الكريم روح تحيا به القلوب الميتة كما تحيا الأجسام بالأرواح.
3- القرآن نور يستضاء به في الحياة فتعرف به طرق السعادة وسبل النجاة.
__________
1- روى غير واحد أن الآية نزلت ردا على قول من قال للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ألا تكلم الله وتنظر إليه إن كنت نبياً كما كلمه موسى  ونظر إليه فإنا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفعل ذلك وجائز أن يكون اليهود الذين أشاروا  بهذا على كفار قريش وجائز أن يكون اليهود هم القائلون له.
2- الروع بضم الراء القلب أو العقل، والفتح الفزع. وفي الحديث "إن روح  القدس نفثت في روعي أن نفساً لن تموت حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها فاتقوا الله  وأجملوا في الطلب" والحديث صحيح. وأرج بعضهم خذوا ما حل ودعوا ما حرم.
3- اختلف الفقهاء فيمن حلف ألا يكلم فلاناً فكتب إليه أو أرسل إليه رسولاً  فهل يحنث؟ أوجه الأقوال أنه إذا اشترط المشافهة في حلفه أنه لا يحنث وإن لم  يشترطها يحنث ولا يحنث إن سلم عليه في الصلاة أما في خارجها فإنه يحنث.
4- أي من شأننا العظيم المقتضي الإيحاء إليك بالقرآن الحاوي للشرائع  والأحكام وأنواع الهدايات المكملة للإنسان الآخذ بها المسعدة له في  الحياتين.
5- المنفي من الإيمان هو التفصيلي أما الإجمالي فقد ولد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مؤمناً موحداً، ولذا لم يقل وما كنت مؤمناً فالمنفي  شرائع الإيمان وتفاصيله.
******************************  *
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
حم (1) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً  عَرَبِيّاً لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (3) وَإِنَّهُ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ  لَدَيْنَا لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ (4) أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً  أَنْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْماً مُسْرِفِينَ (5) وَكَمْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ  فِي الْأَوَّلِينَ (6) وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (7) فَأَهْلَكْنَا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ بَطْشاً وَمَضَى  مَثَلُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (8)
شرح الكلمات:
حم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب حم ويقرأ: حا ميم.
والكتاب المبين: أي والقرآن الموضح لطريق الهدى وسبيل السلام.
إنا جعلناه قرآناً عربياً: أي جعلناه قرآنا بلسان العرب يقرأ بلسانهم ويفهم به.
لعلكم تعقلون: أي رجاء أن تعقلوا أيها العرب، ما تؤمرون به وما تنهون عنه.
وإنه في أم الكتاب لدينا: أي في اللوح المحفوظ كتاب المقادير كلِّها عندنا.
لعلي حكيم: أي لذو علو وشأن على الكتب قبله لا يوصل إلى مستواه في علوه ورفعته حكيم أي ذو حكمة بالغة عالية لا يرام مثلها.
أفنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحاً: أنمهلكم فنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحا أي لا ينزل القرآن بأمركم ونهيكم ووعدكم ووعيدكم.
أن كنتم قوماً مسرفين: لأن كنتم قوما مسرفين متجاوزين الحد في الشرك والكفر كلا لا نفعل.
وكم أرسلنا من نبي في الأولين: أي وكثيراً من الأنبياء أرسلناهم في القرون الأولى من الأمم الماضية.
فأهلكنا أشد منهم بطشاً: أي فأنزلنا عذابنا بأشدهم قوة وبطشاً من قومك فأهلكناهم.
ومضى مثل الأولين: أي ومضى في الآيات القرآنية صفة هلاك الأولين.
معنى الآيات:
حم الله أعلم بمراده به، {وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} (1) أي والقرآن الموضح  لكل ما ينجي من عذاب الله ويكسب جنته ورضاه وهذا قسم أقسم الله به، والمقسم  عليه قوله: {إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً} أي جعلنا الكتاب  المبين الذي هو القرآن عربياً أي بلسان العرب ولغتهم.
وقوله {لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} بيان للحكمة في جعل القرآن عربياً أي كي  تعقلوا معانيه وتفهموا مراد الله منزله منه فيما يدعوكم إليه فيسهل عليكم  العمل به فتكملوا وتسعدوا وقوله {وَإِنَّهُ} أي القرآن {فِي أُمِّ  الْكِتَابِ} أي اللوح المحفوظ لدينا عندنا {لَعَلِيٌّ} أي ذو علو وشأن على  سائر الكتب قبله حكيم ذو حكمة بالغة عالية لا يرام مثلها.
وقوله تعالى: {أَفَنَضْرِبُ (2) عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً أَنْ كُنْتُمْ  (3) قَوْماً مُسْرِفِينَ} أي أنمهلكم فنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحاً فلا ننزل  القرآن حتى لا تؤمروا ولا تنهوا من أجل أنكم قوم مسرفون في الشرك والكفر  والتكذيب كلا لا نفعل إذ الاستفهام للإنكار عليهم وقوله {وَكَمْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ (4) نَبِيٍّ فِي الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي وكثيرا من الأنبياء  أرسلنا في الأمم السابقة {وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا كَانُوا  بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  } أي ما أتى أمة من تلك الأمم رسول منا إلا سخروا منه  واستهزأوا به، وبما جاءهم به من الإيمان والتوحيد ودعاهم إليه من فعل  الصالحات وترك المحرمات إذاً فاصبر على قومك فإنهم سالكون سبيل من سبقهم في  الكفر والتكذيب والسخرية والاستهزاء. وقوله تعالى: {فَأَهْلَكْنَا أَشَدَّ  مِنْهُمْ بَطْشاً} أي أهلكنا من هم أشد بطشا في تلك الأمم الماضية لما  كذبوا رسلنا واستهزأوا بهم فكيف بهؤلاء الذين هم أضعف منهم وأقل قوة وقدرة  فأحرى بهم أن لا يمتنعوا من عذابنا متى أردنا إنزاله بهم. وقوله {وَمَضَى  مَثَلُ الْأَوَّلِينَ} أي مضى في الآيات القرآنية صفة هلاك الأولين كقوم  عاد وثمود وأصحاب مدين والمؤتفكات ألم يكن لقومك في ذلك عبرة لو كانوا  يعتبرون؟
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الإقسام بالله تعالى.
2- بيان شرف القرآن الكريم وعلو مكانته على سائر الكتب السابقة.
3- كون الناس مسرفين في الشرك والفساد لا يمنع وعظهم ونصحهم وإرشادهم.
4- بيان سنة بشرية وهي أنهم ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا استهزأوا به.
5- في إهلاك الأقوى دليل على أن إهلاك من هو دونه أحرى وأولى لا سيما مع شدة الكفر.
__________
1- الكتاب هو القرآن أقسم به تعالى للإعلان عن مكانته وعلو شأنه وجعله  قرآناً يقرأ بلسان العرب مكتوباً في سطورهم، ومحفوظاً في صدورهم للعلة  الحكيمة التي تضمنها قوله {لعلكم تعقلون} .
2- الفاء للتفريع والاستفهام إنكاري أي أتحسبون أن إعراضكم عما نزل من هذا  الكتاب يبعثنا على أن نقطع عنكم تجدد التذكير بإنزال شيء آخر من القرآن؟  كما لا يجوز أن نضرب عنكم صفحاً فلا ننزل القرآن من أجل إسرافكم في الشرك  والتكذيب، الصفح: الإعراض بصفح الوجه أي جانبه وهو أشد الإعراض.
3- قرأ نافع {إن كنتم} بكسر الهمزة وقرأ حفص {أن كنتم} بأن المصدرية. وإقحام "قوماً" إشارة إلى أن الإسراف صار طبعاً لهم لا يفارقهم.
4- كم أرسلنا إلى قوله في الأولين تضمن الكلام الإلهي أمرين الأول تسلية  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والمؤمنين والثاني تهديد المشركين  المسرفين بأنهم يتعرضون للهلاك الذي تعرضت له أمم قبلهم أشد منهم بطشاً  وأكثر منهم قوة فأهلكوا وبقوا أثراً بعد عين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (1)  
الحلقة (764)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 629الى صــــ 635)

وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ  خَلَقَهُنَّ الْعَزِيزُ الْعَلِيمُ (9) الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ  مَهْداً وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلاً لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ (10)  وَالَّذِي نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً بِقَدَرٍ فَأَنْشَرْنَا بِهِ  بَلْدَةً مَيْتاً كَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ (11) وَالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ  كُلَّهَا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ  (12) لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ  إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا  هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ (13) وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا  لَمُنْقَلِبُونَ (14)
شرح الكلمات:
ولئن سألتهم: أي ولئن سألت هؤلاء المشركين من قومك يا رسولنا.
من خلق السموات والأرض: أي من بدأ خلقهن وأوجدهن ليقولن خلقهن الله ذو العزة والعلم.
الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا (1) : أي الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً كالمهد للصبي.
وجعل لكم فيها سبلا: أي طرقا.
لعلكم تهتدون: أي إلى مقاصدكم في أسفاركم.
ماء بقدر: أي على قدر الحاجة ولم يجعله طوفاناً مغرقاً ومهلكاً.
فأنشرنا به بلدة ميتاً: أي فأحيينا به بلدة ميتاً أي لا نبات فيها ولا زرع.
كذلك تخرجون: أي مثل هذا الإحياء للأرض الميتة بالماء تحيون أنتم وتخرجون من قبوركم.
والذي خلق الأزواج كلها: أي خلق كل شيء إذ الأشياء كلها زوج ولم يعرف فرد إلا الله.
وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام: أي السفن، والإبل.
لتستووا على ظهوره: أي تستقروا على ظهور ما تركبون.
وما كنا له مقرنين: أي مطيقين ولا ضابطين.
وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون: أي لصائرون إليه راجعون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المشركين إلى التوحيد بقوله تعالى: {وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ} أي ولئن سألت يا رسولنا هؤلاء المشركين من قومك قائلاً من  خلق السموات والأرض أي من أنشأهن وأوجدهن بعد عدم لبادروك بالجواب قائلين  الله ثم هم مع اعترافهم بربوبيته تعالى لكل شيء يشركون في عبادته أصناماً  وأوثاناً. في آيات أخرى صرحوا باسم الجلالة الله وفي هذه الآية قالوا:  العزيز العليم (2) أي الله ذو العزة التي لا ترام والعلم الذي لا يحاط به.  وقوله تعالى: {الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْداً} أي فراشاً (3)  وبساطاً كمهد الطفل وهذا من كلام الله تعالى لا من كلام المشركين إذ انتهى  كلامهم عند العزيز العليم فلما وصفوه تعالى بصفتي العزة والعلم ناسب ذلك  ذكر صفات جليلة أخرى تعريفاً لهم بالله سبحانه وتعالى فقال تعالى: {الَّذِي  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْداً} أي بساطا وفراشا، وجعل لكم فيها سبلاً  أي طرقاً لعلكم تهتدون إلى مقاصدكم لنيل حاجاتكم في البلاد هنا وهناك،  والذي نزل من السماء ماء بقدر هو المطر بقدر أي بكميات موزونة على قدر  الحاجة منها فلم تكن ضحلة قليلة لا تنفع ولا طوفانا مغرقا مهلكا، وقوله  {فَأَنْشَرْنَا (4) } أي أحيينا بذلك المطر بلدة ميتا أي أرضا يابسة لا  نبات فيها ولا زرع. وقوله {كَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ (5) } أي مثل ذلك الإحياء  للأرض الميتة يحييكم تعالى ويخرجكم من قبوركم أحياء. وقوله {وَالَّذِي  خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا} هذا وصف آخر له تعالى بأنه خلق الأزواج كلها  من الذكر والأنثى، والخير والشر والصحة والمرض، والعدل والجور، إذ لا فرد  إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى وفي الحديث الصحيح الله وتر يحب الوتر، قل هو الله  أحد وقوله {وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا  تَرْكَبُونَ} هذا وصف آخر بصفاته الفعلية الدالة على وجوده وقدرته وعلمه  والموجبة لألوهيته إذ جعل للناس من الفلك أي السفن ما يركبون ومن الأنعام  كالإبل ومن البهائم كالخيل والبغال والحمير كذلك وقوله {لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى  ظُهُورِهِ} أي تستقروا على ظهوره أي ظهور ما تركبون، ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم  بقلوبكم إذا استويتم عليه وتقولوا بألسنتكم سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا أي الله  لنا وأقدرنا على التحكم فيه، وما كنا له أي لذلك الحيوان المركوب بمقرنين  أي بمطيقين ولا ضابطين لعجزنا وقوته، {وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا  لَمُنْقَلِبُونَ  } أي لصائرون إليه بعد موتنا راجعون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد بذكر صفات الربوبية المقتضية للألوهية.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
3- معجزة القرآن في الإخبار بالزوجية وقد قرر العلم الحديث نظام الزوجية وحتى في الذرة فهي زوج موجب وسالب.
4- مشروعية التسمية والذكر عند ركوب ما يركب فإن كان سفينة أو سيارة قال  العبد باسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربي لغفور رحيم، وإن كان حيواناً قال  عند الشروع باسم الله وإذا استوى قاعدا: سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له  مقرنين، وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون. (6)
__________
1- قرأ نافع مهاداً وقرأ عاصم مهداً. والمهاد اسم للشيء يمهد أي يوطأ ويسهل لما يحل فيه. والمهد مراد به هنا المهاد.
2- من الجائز أن يكون العزيز العليم من قول المشركين إذ هم لا ينكرون عزة  الله وعلمه وقدرته كما درجنا عليه في التفسير إذ هو الظاهر من اللفظ  والسياق وجائز أن يكون من قول الله تعالى وهما صفتان لاسم الجلالة (الله)  الذي أجابوا به في غير آية من القرآن ثم ذكر من صفاته الموجبة لعبادته وحده  دون من سواه فذكر ست صفات من صفات الجلال والكمال وهي متضمنة إنعامه  وإفضاله على عباده بخلقهم ورزقهم
3- كون الأرض مهداً لا ينافي كون جسمها كروياً.
4- أصل النشر البسط لما كان مطويا وأريد به هنا إحياء الأرض بالنبات بعد  محلها ويبسها وحسن إطلاق لفظ النشر لانتشار الحياة فيها بالنباتات.
5- {وكذلك تخرجون} إن إحياءكم بعد موتكم وخروجكم من الأرض منتثرين فيها  كإحياء الأرض بالمطر وانتشار النباتات والزروع فيها فبأي حق تنكرون البعث  وتكذبون به؟.
6- روى أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي أن علياً رضي الله عنه أتى بدابة  فلما وضع رجله في الركاب قال بسم الله فلما استوى عليها قال الحمد لله  سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين ثم حمد الله ثلاثاً وكبر الله  ثلاثاً ثم قال سبحانك لا إله إلا الله ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي ثم ضحك فقيل له  مما ضحكت؟ فقال رأيت رسول الله فعل مثل ما فعلت ثم ضحك فقلت مما ضحكت يا  رسول الله فقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعجب الرب تبارك وتعالى من  عبده إذا قال ربي اغفر لي ويقول علم عبدي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب غيري.
************************
وَجَعَلُوا  لَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ جُزْءًا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ مُبِينٌ (15)  أَمِ اتَّخَذَ مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ بَنَاتٍ وَأَصْفَاكُمْ بِالْبَنِينَ (16)  وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِمَا ضَرَبَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ مَثَلًا ظَلَّ  وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ (17) أَوَمَنْ يُنَشَّأُ فِي  الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ (18) وَجَعَلُوا  الْمَلَائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنَاثًا أَشَهِدُوا  خَلْقَهُمْ سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ وَيُسْأَلُونَ (19) وَقَالُوا لَوْ  شَاءَ الرَّحْمَنُ مَا عَبَدْنَاهُمْ مَا لَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ  هُمْ إِلَّا يَخْرُصُونَ (20) أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ كِتَابًا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ  فَهُمْ بِهِ مُسْتَمْسِكُونَ (21) بَلْ قَالُوا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا  عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُهْتَدُونَ (22) وَكَذَلِكَ مَا  أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ  مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى  آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ (23) 
شرح الكلمات:
وجعلوا له من عباده جزاء: أي جعل أولئك المشركون المقرون بأن الله هو الذي  خلق السموات والأرض من عباده جزءاً إذ قالوا الملائكة بنات الله.
إن الإنسان لكفور مبين: أي إن الإنسان المعترف بأن الله خلق السموات وجعل  من عباده جزءاً هذا الإنسان لكفور مبين أي لكثير الكفر بينه.
وأصفاكم بالبنين: أي خصكم بالبنين وأخلصهم لكم.
بما ضرب للرحمن مثلاً (1) : أي بما جعل للرحمن شبهاً وهو الولد.
ظل وجهه مسوداً وهو كظيم: أي أقام طوال نهاره مسود الوجه من الحزن وهو ممتلئ غيظا.
أو من ينشأ في الحلية: أي أيجترئون على الله ويجعلون له جزءاً هو البنت التي تربى في الزينة.
وهو في الخصام غير مبين: أي غير مظهر للحجة لضعفه بالأنوثة.
عباد الرحمن إناثاً: أي لأنهم قالوا بنات الله.
أشهدوا خلقهم: أي حضروا خلقهم عندما كان الرحمن يخلقهم.
ستكتب شهادتهم: أي سيكتب قولهم إن الملائكة إناثاً.
ويسألون: أي يوم القيامة عن شهادتهم الباطلة ويعاقبون عليها.
ما لهم بذلك من علم: أي دعواهم أن الله راض عنهم بعبادة الملائكة لا دليل لهم عليه ولا علم.
إن هم إلا يخرصون: أي ما هم إلا يكذبون يتوارثون الجهل عن بعضهم بعضا.
أم آتيناهم كتاباً من قبله: أي أم أنزلنا عليهم كتاب قبل القرآن.
فهم به مستمسكون: أي متمسكون بما جاء فيه، والجواب لم يقع ذلك أبداً.
بل قالوا إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة: أي إنهم لا حجة لهم إلا التقليد الأعمى لآبائهم.
وإنا على آثارهم مهتدون: أي على طريقتهم وملتهم ماشون وهي عبادة غير الله من الملائكة وغيرهم من الأصنام والأوثان.
إلا قال مترفوها: أي متنعموها.
إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة: أي ملّة ودين.
وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون: أي على طريقتهم متبعون لهم فيها.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في دعوة المشركين إلى التوحيد، والمكذبين إلى التصديق  فقال تعالى منكراً عليهم باطلهم موبخاً لهم على اعتقاده والقول به، فقال:  {وَجَعَلُوا لَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ جُزْءاً} أي وجعل أولئك المشركون الجاهلون  لله جزءاً أي نصيباً من خلقه حيث قالوا الملائكة بنات الله، وهذا من أكذب  الكذب وأكفر الكفر إذ كيف عرفوا أن الملائكة إناث، وأنهم بنات الله، وأنهم  يستحقون العبادة مع الله فعبدوهم؟ حقاً إن الإنسان لكفور (2) مبين أي كثير  الكفر وكبيره وبينه لا يحتاج فيه إلى دليل وقوله تعالى: {أَمِ اتَّخَذَ (3)  مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ بَنَاتٍ وَأَصْفَاكُمْ (4) بِالْبَنِينَ} أي أتقولون أيها  المشركون المفترون اتخذ الله مما يخلق من 
المخلوقات بنات، وخصكم بالبنين، بمعنى أنه فضلكم على نفسه بالذكور الذين  تحبون ورضي لنفسه الإناث اللاتي تبغضون. عجباً منكم هذا الفهم السقيم.  وقوله تعالى وإذا بشر أحدهم بما ضرب للرحمن مثلا أي بما جعل لله شبها وهو  الولد ظلّ وجهه مسوداً وهو كظيم، أي إن هؤلاء الذين يجعلون لله البنات كذبا  وافتراء، إذا ولد لأحدهم بنت فشر بها أي أخبر بأن امرأته جاءت ببنت ظل  وجهه طوال النهار مسوداً من الكآبة والغم وهو كظيم أي ممتلئ غماً وحزناً.
وقوله تعالى: {أَوَمَنْ يُنَشَّأُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ  (5) غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ} ينكر تعالى عليهم ويوبخهم على كذبهم وسوء فهمهم فيقول:  أيجترئون ويبلغون الغاية في سوء الأدب ويجعلون لله من يربى في الزينة  لنقصانه وهو البنات، وهو في الخصام غير مبين لخفة عقله حتى قيل ما أدلت  امرأة بحجة إلا كانت عليها لا لها. فقوله {غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ} أي غير مظهر  للحجة لضعفه بالخِلقة وهي الأنثى والضمير عائد على من في قوله {أَوَمَنْ  يُنَشَّأ (6) ُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ} أي في الزينة.
وقوله تعالى {وَجَعَلُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ (7)  الرَّحْمَنِ إِنَاثاً} أي حيث قالوا الملائكة بنات الله وعبدوهم لذلك طلباً  لشفاعتهم والانتفاع بعبادتهم. قال تعالى موبخاً لهم مقيما الحجة على  كذبهم: أشهدوا خلقهم أي أحضروا خلقهم عندما كان الله يخلقهم، والجواب لا،  ومن أين لهم ذلك وهم ما زالوا لم يخلقوا بعد ولا آباؤهم بل ولا آدم أصلهم  عليه السلام وقوله تعالى {سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ} هذه وهي قولهم إن  الملائكة بنات الله ويسألون عنها ويحاسبون ويعاقبون عليها بأشد أنواع  العقاب، لأنها الكذب والافتراء، وعلى؟ إنه على الله، والعياذ بالله وقوله  تعالى: {وَقَالُوا لَوْ شَاءَ الرَّحْمَنُ (8) مَا عَبَدْنَاهُمْ} . أي قال  أولئك المشركون المفترون لمن أنكر عليه عبادة الملائكة وغيرها من الأصنام  قالوا: لو شاء الرحمن منا عدم عبادتهم ما عبدناهم. قال تعالى في الرد عليهم  {مَا لَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ} أي ليس لهم أي علم برضا الله تعالى  بعبادتهم لهم، ما هم في قولهم ذلك إلا يخرصون أي يقولون بالخرص والكذب إذ  العلم يأتي من طريق الكتاب أو النبي ولا كتاب عندهم ولا نبي فيهم قال  بقولتهم. ولذا قال تعالى منكراً عليهم قولتهم الفاجرة {أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ  كِتَاباً مِنْ قَبْلِهِ فَهُمْ بِهِ مُسْتَمْسِكُونَ  } ؟ لا لا، ما آتاهم  الله من كتاب ولا جاءهم قبل محمد من نذير إذاً فلا حجة لهم إلا التقليد  الأعمى للآباء والأجداد الجهال الضلال وهو ما حكاه تعالى عنهم في قوله:  {بَلْ قَالُوا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ} أي ملة (9)  {وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُهْتَدُونَ} أي ماشون مقتفون آثارهم وقوله  تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ مَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ  نَذِيرٍ} أي رسول إلا قال مترفوها أي متنعموها بنضارة العيش وغضارته  {إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ} أي ملة ودين {وَإِنَّا عَلَى  آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ} أي متبعون لهم فيها. فهذه سنة الأمم قبل أمتك يا  رسولنا فلا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق بما يقولون ويعتقدون ويفعلون أيضاً.  وهو معنى قوله تعالى {وَكَذَلِكَ مَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ} إلى آخر  الآية.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير صفة من صفات الإنسان قبل شفائه بالإيمان والعبادة وهي الكفر والواضح المبين.
2- وجوب إنكار المنكر ومحاولة تغييره في حدود ما يسمح به الشرع وتتسع له طاقة الإنسان.
3- بيان حال المشركين العرب في الجاهلية من كراهيتهم البنات خوف العار وذلك لشدة غيرتهم.
4- بيان ضعف المرأة ونقصانها ولذا تكمل بالزينة، وإن النقص فيها فطري في البدن والعقل معا.
5- بيان أن من قال قولاً وشهد شهادة باطلة سوف يسأل عنها يوم القيامة ويعاقب عليها.
6- حرمة القول على الله بدون علم فلا يحل أن ينسب إلى الله تعالى شيء لم ينسبه هو تعالى لنفسه.
7- حرمة التقليد للآباء وأهل البلاد والمشايخ فلا يقبل قول إلا بدليل من الشرع.
__________
1- المراد من المثل: الأنثى بدليل قوله تعالى في سورة النحل {وإذا بشر  أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسوداً وهو كظيم} . وتفسيره بالولد أعمّ وأولى لأن  النصارى كاليهود قبلهم قالوا: عزير ابن الله، وعيسى ابن الله؛ وكذبوا، وقال  بعض العرب: الملائكة بنات الله؛ تعالى الله عن الولد- ذكرا أو أنثى- علواً  كبيراً.
2- قال الحسن يعد المصائب وينسى النعم ومبين معناه مظهر للكفر.
3- أم اتخذ الميم صلة أي زائدة لتقوية الكلام والاستفهام للتوبيخ والتأنيب.
4- {أصفاكم} قال القرطبي: اختصكم وأخلصكم بالبنين يقال أصفيته بكذا أي آثرته به وأصفيته الود أخلصته له.
5- أي في المجادلة والإدلاء بالحجة قال قتادة ما تكلمت امرأة ولها حجة إلا وجعتلها على نفسها.
6- في الآية دليل على جواز لبس الذهب والحرير للنساء وهو إجماع إلا أن بعض  السلف كان ينزه بناته عنه لقول أبي هريرة إياك يا بنية والتحلي بالذهب فإني  أخاف عليك اللهب، وقرأ نافع {ينشأ} وقرأ حفص {ينشّأ} فالأول بتخفيف الشين  والثاني بتشديدها الأول من: أنشأ والثاني من نشأ.
7- قرأ نافع عند الرحمن وقرأ حفص عباد الرحمن ولا منافاة والملائكة عند  الرحمن في الملكوت الأعلى في حضرة القدس يتلقون خطاب الله مباشرة بلا واسطة  وهم في واقع الأمر عباد الرحمن وجملة (الذين هم عند الرحمن إناثا) صفة  للملائكة فهي في محل نصب.
8- قولهم منظور فيه إلى أن مشيئة الله وهي إرادته قسمان إرادة كونية وإرادة  تكليفية شرعية فالإرادة الكونية القدرية هذه لا تتخلف أبداً فما شاء الله  كان والإرادة الشرعية التكليفية هي التي قد تتخلف لأن الله تعالى وهب عبده  إرادة واختياراً وبحسب ما يختاره يكون جزاؤه والمشركون لا علم لهم بهذا  فلذا نفى عنهم العلم راداً باطلهم بجهلهم.
9- لفظ الأمة هنا يراد به الدين والملة والطريقة أيضاً ومن شواهد ذلك:
كنا على أمة آبائنا
ويقتدي الآخر بالأول.
وهل يستوي ذو أمة وكفور؟.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (2)  
الحلقة (765)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 636الى صــــ 640)

قَالَ  أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَكُمْ  قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ (24) فَانْتَقَمْنَا  مِنْهُمْ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ (25) وَإِذْ  قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِمَّا  تَعْبُدُونَ (26) إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ (27)  وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (28)  بَلْ مَتَّعْتُ هَؤُلَاءِ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ  وَرَسُولٌ مُبِينٌ (29) وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ  وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ (30) وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ  عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ (31) أَهُمْ يَقْسِمُونَ  رَحْمَتَ رَبِّكَ نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَرَفَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ  لِيَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا سُخْرِيًّا وَرَحْمَتُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ  مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ (32) 
شرح الكلمات:
قال أو لو جئتكم بأهدى مما وجدتم عليه آباءكم: قال لهم رسولهم: أتتبعون  آباءكم ولو جئتكم بأهدى أي خير مما وجدتم عليه آباءكم هداية إلى الحق  والسعادة والكمال.
قالوا إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون: أي قال المشركون لرسلهم ردّا عليهم إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون أي جاحدون منكرون غير معترفين به.
فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين: أي كانت دماراً وهلاكاً إذا فلا تكترث بتكذيب قومك يا رسولنا.
وإذ قال إبراهيم: أي واذكر إذ قال إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء خليل الرحمن.
إنني براء مما تعبدون: أي بريء مما تعبدون من أصنام لا أعبدها
إلا الذي فطرني فإنه سيهدين: أي لكن الذي خلقني فإني أعبده وأعترف به فإنه  سيهديني أي يرشدني إلى ما يكملني ويسعدني في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه (1) : أي وجعل إبراهيم كلمة التوحيد "لا إله إلا  الله" باقية دائمة في ذريته إذ وصاهم بها كما قال تعالى ووصى بها إبراهيم  بنيه.
لعلهم يرجعون: أي رجاء أن يتوبوا إلى الله ويرجعوا إلى توحيده كلما ذكروها وهي لا إله إلا الله.
بل متعت هؤلاء وآباءهم: أي هؤلاء المشركين وآباءهم بالحياة فلم أعاجلهم بالعقوبة.
حتى جاءهم الحق ورسول مبين: أي إلى أن جاء القرآن يحمل الدين الحق، ورسول  مبين لا شك في رسالته وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يبين لهم  طريق الهدى والأحكام الشرعية.
وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم: أي وقال هؤلاء  المشركون الذين متعناهم بالحياة فلم نعاجلهم، هلاّ نزل هذا القرآن على أحد  رجلين من قريتي مكة أو الطائف أي الوليد بن المغيرة بمكة أو عروة بن مسعود  الثقفي من الطائف.
أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك: أي ينكر تعالى عليهم هذا التحكم والاقتراح الفاسد  فقال أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك إذ النبوة رحمة من أعظم الرحمات. وليس لهم حق في  تنبئة أحد إذ هذا من حق الله وحده.
نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا: أي إذا كنا نحن نقسم بينهم  معيشتهم فنغني هذا ونفقر هذا ونملك هذا ونعزل هذا، فكيف بالنبوة وهي أجل  وأغلى من الطعام والشراب فنحن أحق بها منهم فننبئ من نشاء.
ليتخذ بعضهم بعضاً سخرياً: أي جعلنا هذا غنيا وذاك فقيراً ليتخذ الغني الفقير خادماً يسخره في خدمته بأجرة مقابل عمله.
ورحمة ربك خير مما يجمعون: أي والجنة التي أعدها الله لك ولأتباعك خير من المال الذي يجمع هؤلاء المشركون الكافرون.
معنى الآيات:
لما ذكر تعالى قول المشركين لرسلهم: {إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى  أُمَّةٍ} "ملة" {وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ} ، قال مخبراً عن  قول الرسول لأمته المكذبة المقلدة للآباء الظالمين {قَالَ أَوَلَوْ (2)  جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَكُمْ} أي أتتبعون  آباءكم ولا تتبعوني ولو جئتكم بأهدى إلى الخير والسعادة مما وجدتم عليه  آباءكم، وهذا إنكار من الرسول عليهم في صورة استفهام وهو (3) توبيخ أيضاً  إذ العاقل يتبع الهدى جاء به من جاء قريباً كان أو بعيداً. وقوله تعالى  {قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ (4) بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} هذا قول الأمم  المكذبة المشركة لرسلهم أي كل أمة قالت هذا لرسولها: إننا بما أرسلتم به من  التوحيد وعقيدة البعث والجزاء والشرع وأحكامه كافرون أي منكرون 
مكذبون غير مصدقين، قال تعالى: {فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ (5) } أي لتكذيبهم  فأهلكناهم فانظر يا رسولنا كيف كان عاقبتهم وهم المكذبون إنها دمار شامل  وهلاك تام. وليذكر هذا قومك لعلهم يذكرون.
وقوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ (6) وَقَوْمِهِ  إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ} أي واذكر يا رسولنا لقومك قول  إبراهيم الذي ينتسبون إليه باطلا لأبيه وقومه: إنني براء مما تعبدون أي إني  بريء من آلهتكم التي تعبدونها فلا أعبدها ولا أعترف بعبادتها. وقوله  {إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي} أي لكن أعبد الله الذي خلقني فهو أحق بعبادتي  مما لم يخلقني ولم يخلق شيئاً وهو مخلوق أيضا. وقوله {فَإِنَّهُ  سَيَهْدِينِ} أي يرشدني دائما إلى ما فيه سعادتي وكمالي. وقوله تعالى:  {وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} أي  وجعل براءته من الشرك والمشركين، وعبادته خاصة بالله رب العالمين جعلها  كلمة باقية في ذريته حيث وصاهم بها كما جاء ذلك في سورة البقرة إذ قال  تعالى: {وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ} أي بأن لا يعبدوا إلا الله  وهي إذاً كلمة لا إله إلا الله ورثها إبراهيم في بنيه لعلهم يرجعون إليها  كلما غفلوا ونسوا وتركوا عبادة الله تعالى والإنابة إليه بعوامل الشر  والفساد من شياطين الإنس والجن فيذكرون ويتوبون إلى الله تعالى فيوحدونه  ويعبدونه فجزى الله إبراهيم عن المؤمنين خيرا. وقوله تعالى: {بَلْ  مَتَّعْتُ (7) هَؤُلاءِ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ وَرَسُولٌ  مُبِينٌ} أي بل لم يتحقق ما ترجاه إبراهيم كاملاً إذا أشرك من بنيه من أشرك  ومنهم هؤلاء المشركون المعاصرون لك أيها الرسول وآباءهم، ومتعهم بالحياة  حتى جاءهم الحق الذي هو هذا القرآن يتلوه هذا الرسول المبين أي الموضح لكل  الأحكام والمبين لكل الشرائع. {وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ قَالُوا هَذَا  سِحْرٌ وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} هكذا قالت قريش لما جاءها الحق الذي هو  القرآن الحامل للشرائع والأحكام والرسول المبين لذلك الموضح له قالوا هذا  سحر يسحرنا به، وإنا به أي بالقرآن والرسول كافرون أي جاحدون منكرون مكذبون  وقالوا أبعد من ذلك في الشطط والغلط وهو ما حكاه تعالى عنهم في قوله:  {وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ  الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ} أي هلاّ نزل هذا القرآن على رجل شريف ذي مكانة  مثل الوليد بن المغيرة (8) في مكة أو عروة بن مسعود في الطائف وهذه نظرة  مادية بحتة إذ رأوا أن الشرف بالمال، ولما كان محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لا مال له ولا ثراء رأوا أنه ليس أهلا للرسالة ولا للمتابعة  عليها، فرد تعالى عيهم نظريتهم المادية الهابطة هذه بقوله: {أَهُمْ (9)  يَقْسِمُونَ رَحْمَتَ رَبِّكَ} ؟ أما يخجلون عندما قالوا أهم يقسمون رحمة  ربك فيعطون منها من شاءوا ويمنعون من شاءوا أم نحن القاسمون؟ إنا قسمنا  بينهم معيشتهم: طعامهم وشرابهم وكساهم وسكنهم ومركوبهم في الحياة الدنيا  فالعاجز حتى عن إطعام نفسه وسقيها وكسوتها كيف لا يستحي أن يعترض على الله  في اختياره من هو أهل لنبوته ورسالته؟ وقوله تعالى: {وَرَفَعْنَا  بَعْضَهُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ} أي في الرزق فهذا غني وذاك فقير من  أجل أن يخدم الفقير الغني وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {لِيَتَّخِذَ (10)  بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً سُخْرِيّاً} ، إذ لو كانوا كلهم أغنياء لما خدم أحد  أحداً وتعطلت الحياة وقوله تعالى: {وَرَحْمَتُ رَبِّكَ} أي الجنة دار  السلام خير مما يجمعون من المال الذي فضلوا أهله وإن كانوا من أحط الناس  قدرا أدناهم شرفاً. ورأوا أنهم أولى بالنبوة منك لمرض نفوسهم بحب المال  والشهوات.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- من الكمال العقلي أن يبتع المرء الهدى ولو خالفه قومه وأهل بلاده.
2- وجوب البراءة من الشرك والمشركين وهذا معنى لا إله إلا الله.
3- فضيلة من يورث أولاده هدى وصلاحاً.
4- لا يعترض على الله أحد في شرعه وتدبيره إلا كفر والعياذ بالله تعالى.
5- بيان الحكمة في الغنى والفقر، والصحة والمرض والذكاء والغباء.
__________
1- لفظ العقب الوارد في الآية وفي الحديث الصحيح من أعمر عُمرى فهي له  ولعقبه فإنها للذي أعطيها لا ترجع إلى الذي أعطاها لأنه أعطى عطاء وقعت فيه  المواريث قال ابن العربي ترد هذه اللفظة على أحد عشر لفظاً وهي الولد  والبنون والذرية والعقب والنسل والآل والقرابة والعشيرة والقوم والموالي.
2- قرأ نافع والجمهور قل بصيغة الأمر وقرأ حفص قال بصيغة الماضي فيعود  الضمير إلى نذير الذين قالوا {إنا وجدنا آباءنا} .. الخ. وأما على قراءة  نافع فهو أمر للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ليقول للمشركين ما  أمره أن يقوله لهم.
3- هذا الاستفهام تقريري إلا أنه مشوب بالإنكار والتوبيخ.
4- في قولهم هذا معنى التهكم برسلهم إذ أثبتوا لهم الرسالة وهم مكذبون بها كقول قريش مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام.
5- الفاء للتفريع وفي الآية تهديد ووعيد لكفار قريش بأن يحل بهم ما حل بالمكذبين قبلهم.
6- لما ادعى المشركون أنهم مقلدون آباءهم في الدين ذكر لهم ما ينبغي أن  يقلدوه من آبائهم هو إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإلا فليس الأمر كما يدعون وإنما هم  متبعون أهواءهم.
7- بل للإضراب الإبطالي أي لم يحصل ما رجاه إبراهيم كاملاً بل هناك من لم  يرجع إلى التوحيد من ذرية إبراهيم إذ جاء عمرو بن لحيّ بالأصنام وعبدها  آباء هؤلاء وهم لها عابدون حتى مجيء الحق ورسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
8- هذا المشهور من الأقوال في الرجلين ومنهم من قال هما عمير بن عبد ياليل  الثقفي من الطائف وعتبة بن ربيعة من مكة وهو قول مجاهد، وقيل عظيم الطائف  هو حبيب بن عمرو أما القريتان فلا خلاف في أنهما مكة والطائف لكونهما أكبر  مدن تهامة.
9- الاستفهام إنكاري متضمن التوبيخ لهؤلاء الزاعمين اختيار من شاءوا  للاصطفاء والرسالة فعلموا أنه لا حق لهم في هذا الاختيار إذ هم لا خيار لهم  حتى في طعامهم وشرابهم فضلا عن اختيار من يرسل ومن لا يرسل.
10- الجملة تعليلية للتفاضل في الرزق أي فاضل بينهم في الغنى والفقر ليتخذ  بعضهم بعضاً سخرياً أي يستخدم الغني الفقير في قضاء حاجتة وليأخذ الفقير  منه ما يسد به حاجته والسخري هنا بمعنى التسخير للعمل وليس بمعنى السخرية  والاستهزاء إذ أجمع السبعة على قراءة ضم السين وعدم كسرها.
*************************
وَلَوْلَا  أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً لَجَعَلْنَا لِمَنْ يَكْفُرُ  بِالرَّحْمَنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفًا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا  يَظْهَرُونَ (33) وَلِبُيُوتِهِمْ أَبْوَابًا وَسُرُرًا عَلَيْهَا  يَتَّكِئُونَ (34) وَزُخْرُفًا وَإِنْ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَمَّا مَتَاعُ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (35) 
شرح الكلمات:
أمة واحدة: أي على الكفر.
ومعارج: أي كالسلم والمصعد الحديث والمعارج جمع معرج وهو المصعد.
عليها يظهرون: أي يعلون عليها إلى السطح.
زخرفاً: أي ذهباً أي لجعلنا لبيوتهم سقفاً من فضة وذهب وكذلك الأبواب والمصاعد والسرر بعضها من فضة وبعضها من ذهب.
وإن كل ذلك: أي وما كل ذلك المذكور.
لما متاع الحياة الدنيا: أي وما كل ذلك إلا متاع الحياة الدنيا يتمتع به فيها ثم يزول.
والآخرة: أي الجنة ونعيمها خير لأهل الإيمان والتقوى من متاع الدنيا.
معنى الآيات:
لما فضل تعالى الجنة على المال والمتاع الدنيوي في الآيات السابقة قال هنا:  {وَلَوْلا أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً} أي على الكفر لجعلنا  لمن يكفر بالرحمن (يعني نفسه عز وجل) لبيوتهم سقفاً من فضة، ومعارج (1)  عليها يظهرون (2) أي مراقي ومصاعد عليها يعلون إلى الغرف والسطوح من فضة  ولجعلنا كذلك لبيوتهم أبواباً وسررا عليها يتكئون من فضة أيضاً، وزخرفاً أي  وذهباً أي بعض المذكور من فضة وبعضه من ذهب ليكون أجمل وأبهى من الفضة  وحدها، وإن كل ذلك لما متاع الحياة الدنيا أي وما كل ذلك إلا متاع الحياة  الدنيا يتمتع به الناس ثم يزول ويذهب بزوالهم وذهابهم. والآخرة عند ربك أي  الجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم للمتقين الذين آمنوا واتقوا الشرك والمعاصي  وما عند الله خير مما عند الناس، وما يبقى خير مما يفنى، ولذا قال الحكماء  لو كانت الدنيا من ذهب والآخرة من خزف "طين" لاختار العاقل الآخرة على  الدنيا، وهو اختيار ما يبقى على ما ينفى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الميل إلى الدنيا وطلب متاعها فطري في الإنسان فلذا لو أعطيها الكافر بكفره لمال إليها كل الناس وطلبوها بالكفر.
2- هوان الدنيا على الله وعدم الاكتراث بها إذ قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لو كانت الدنيا تعدل عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافراً  منها شربة ماء رواه الترمذي وصححه وفي صحيح مسلم: الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة  الكافر. (3)
3- بيان أن الآخرة خير للمتقين.
__________
1- المعارج السلم وجمع السلم سلاليم وواحد المعارج معرج ومعرج بكسر الميم وفتحها وهي المرقاة والجمع مراقي.
2- روي أن نابغة بن جعدة أنشد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قائلا:
علونا السماء عزة ومهابة
وإنا لنرجو فوق ذلك مظهرا.
فغضب الرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقال: إلى أين؟ قال إلى  الجنة قال "أجل إن شاء الله" وهنا قال الحسن: والله لقد مالت الدنيا بأكثر  أهلها وما فعل ذلك فكيف لو فعل؟!
3- أنشد بعهم في ذم الدنيا فقال:
فلو كانت الدنيا جزاء لمحسن
إذاً لم يكن فيها معاش لظالم
لقد جاع فيها الأنبياء كرامة
وقد شبعت فيها بطون البهائم*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (3)  
الحلقة (766)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 640الى صــــ 644)

وَمَنْ  يَعْشُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ  نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ  قَرِينٌ (36) وَإِنَّهُمْ  لَيَصُدُّونَهُم  ْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ  أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ  (37) حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَنَا قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ  بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ بُعْدَ  الْمَشْرِقَيْنِ فَبِئْسَ الْقَرِينُ (38)  وَلَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ  إِذْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ فِي الْعَذَابِ  مُشْتَرِكُونَ (39) أَفَأَنْتَ  تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ أَوْ تَهْدِي الْعُمْيَ  وَمَنْ كَانَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  (40)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن: أي يعرض متعاميا متغافلا عن ذكر الرحمن الذي هو القرآن متجاهلا له.
نقيض له شيطاناً: أي نجعل له شيطاناً يلازمه لإضلاله وإغوائه.
فهو له قرين: أي فهو أي من عشا عن ذكر الرحمن قرين للشيطان.
وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل: أي وإن الشياطين المقارنين لهم ليصدون عن طريق الهدى.
ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون: أي ويحسب العاشون عن القرآن وحججه وعن ذكر الرحمن
وطاعته أنهم مهتدون أي أنهم على الحق والصواب وذلك بتزيين القرين لهم.
بُعد المشرقين: أي كما بين المشرق والمغرب من البعد قال هذا تبرؤاً منه.
ولن ينفعكم اليوم إذ ظلمتم: أي ولن ينفعكم اليوم أيها العاشون إذ ظلمتم أنفسكم بالشرك والمعاصي.
أنكم في العذاب مشتركون: اشترككم في العذاب غير نافع لكم.
أفأنت  تسمع الصم أو تهدي العمي:: أي إنك يا رسولنا لا تسمع الصم، ولا تهدي  العمي  والقوم قد أصمهم الله وأعمى أبصارهم لأنهم عشوا عن ذكره.
ومن كان في ضلال مبين: أي كما أنك لا تقدر على هداية من كان في ضلال مبين عن الحق والهدى.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض الهداية على الضالين بالكشف عن أحوالهم  وإضاءة  الطريق لهم قال تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَعْشُ (1) عَنْ ذِكْرِ  الرَّحْمَنِ} أي  يعرض متعاميا متغافلا عن ذكر الرحمن الذي هو القرآن  وعبادة الرحمن متجاهلا  ذلك نقيض (2) له شيطاناً أي نسبب له نتيجة إعراضه  شيطاناً ونجعله له قريناً  لا يفارقه في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. فهو له قرين  دائما. وقوله تعالى:  {وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَصُدُّونَهُم  ْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ  وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ  مُهْتَدُونَ} أي وإن القرناء الذين جعلهم تعالى  حسب سنته في الأسباب  والمسببات للعاشين عن ذكره يصدونهم بالتزيين والتحسين  لكل المعاصي حتى  انغمسوا في كل اثم وولغوا في كل باطل وشر، وضلوا عن سبيل  الهدى والرشد ومع  هذا يحسبون أنهم مهتدون وغيرهم هم الظالمون.
وقوله تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا  جَاءَنَا} (3) أي يوم القيامة قال العاشي عن  ذكر الرحمن يا ليت متمنياً  بيني وبينك بعد المشرقين أي يتمنى لو أن بينه  وبين قرينه من الشياطين من  البعد كما بين المشرق والمغرب. قال تعالى  لأولئك العاشين ولن ينفعكم اليوم  إذ ظلمتم أنفسكم بالشرك والمعاصي في  الدنيا أنكم في العذاب مشتركون أي إن  اشتراككم في العذاب غير نافع لكم ولا  مجدٍ أبدا. وقوله تعالى لرسوله:  {أَفَأَنْتَ (4) تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ أَوْ  تَهْدِي الْعُمْيَ وَمَنْ كَانَ  فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} ينكر تعالى على رسوله  ظنه أنه يقدر على هدايتهم  وحده بدون إرادة الله تعالى ذلك لهم إذ كان  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يجتهد في دعائهم، وهم لا يزدادون  إلا تعاميا وتجاهلا وكفرا فقال  تعالى يخاطب رسوله {أَفَأَنْتَ} والاستفهام  للإنكار تسمع الصم الذين ذهب  الله بأسماعهم، أو تهدي العمي الذين ذهب  الله بأبصارهم، ومن كان في ضلال  مبين عن الحق وسبيل الرشد والهدى إنك لا  تقدر على ذلك فهون على نفسك وترفق  في دعوتك فإنك لا تكلف غير البلاغ وقد  بلغت.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  بيان سنة الله تعالى فيمن يعرض عن ذكر الله فإنه يسبب له شيطاناً يضله   ويحرمه الهداية أبدا فيقيم على الذنوب والآثام ضالاً الطريق المنجي المسعد   وهو يحسب أنه مهتدٍ، وهذا يتعرض له المعرضون عن الكتاب والسنة كالمبتدعة   وأصحاب الأهواء والشهوات والعياذ بالله تعالى.
2- الاشتراك في العذاب يوم القيامة لا يخففه.
3- بيان أن من أعماه الله وأصمه حسب سنته في ذلك لا هادي له ولا مسمع له ولا مبصر.
__________**
1-  هذا مضارع عشا يعشو عشواً كغزا (يغزو) غزواً إذا نظر إلى الشيء نظراً  غير  ثابت يشبه نظر الأعشى والعشا بفتح العين والشين اسم ضعف العين عن رؤية   الأشياء. وعشى كرضى إذا كان في بصره آفة العشا.
2- قيض يقيض تقييضاً  فالتقييض: الإتاحة وتهيئة شيء لملازمة شيء لعمل حتى  يتمه وهو مشتق من اسم  جامد وهو قيض البيضة أي القشر المحيط بالمح، وهو لا  يفارقه حتى يخرج منها  الفرخ فيتم ما أتيح له القيض.
3- قرأ نافع جاءانا أي من يعش عن ذكر الرحمن والشيطان المقيض له وقرأ حفص بالإفراد جاءنا أي العاشي عن ذكر الرحمن.
4-  الاستفهام إنكاري وفي الآية تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ وتسجيل أن الكافر أصم وأعمى ويقابله المؤمن يسمع ويبصر.**
******************************  *
**فَإِمَّا   نَذْهَبَنَّ بِكَ فَإِنَّا مِنْهُمْ مُنْتَقِمُونَ (41) أَوْ نُرِيَنَّكَ   الَّذِي وَعَدْنَاهُمْ فَإِنَّا عَلَيْهِمْ مُقْتَدِرُونَ (42)   فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ   مُسْتَقِيمٍ (43) وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ   تُسْأَلونَ (44) وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا   أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ (45)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
فإما نذهبن بك: أي فإن نذهبن بك أي نميتك (1) قبل تعذيبهم، وما زائدة أدغمت فيها إن الشرطية فصارت إمّا.
فإنا منهم منتقمون: أي معذبوهم في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
وإما نرينك الذي وعدناهم: أي وإن نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم من العذاب.
فإنا عليهم مقتدرون: أي لا يعوقنا عائق لأنا عليهم قادرون.
فاستمسك بالذي أوحي إليك: أي دم على استمساكك بالقرآن سواء عجلنا لك بالموعود به أو أخرناه.
إنك على صراط مستقيم: أي إنك على طريق الحق والهدى فواصل سيرك.
وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك: أي وإن القرآن لشرف لك وشرف لقومك.
وسوف تسألون: أي عن القرآن أي عن العمل به بتطبيق شرائعه وإبلاغه لغيركم.
واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا: أي اسأل مؤمني أهل الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل.
أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون: أي هل جعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون والجواب لم نجعل أبداً فليفهم هذا مشركو مكة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة كفار قريش إلى الإيمان والتوحيد فقوله تعالى   {فَإِمَّا (2) نَذْهَبَنَّ بِكَ} أي إن نذهب بك أي نخرجك من بين أظهرهم   فإنا منهم منتقمون أي فنعذبهم كما عذبنا الأمم من قبلهم عندما يخرجون   رسولهم أو نرينك الذي وعدناهم من نصرك عليهم وغلبتك لهم فإنا عليهم مقتدرون   أي قادرون على أن نفعل بهم ذلك.
وقوله تعالى: {فَاسْتَمْسِكْ (3)  بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ  عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} أي فتمسك  يا رسولنا بما يأمرك به هذا القرآن  الذي أوحاه إليك ربك إنك على صراط  مستقيم وهو الإسلام الذي لا يشقى من  تمسك به فعاش عليه ومات عليه. وقوله  تعالى: {وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ  وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلونَ} أي وأن  القرآن الذي أوحي إليك وأمرت  بالتمسك به هو ذكر لك أي شرف لك وأي شرف (4)  ولقومك من قريش كذلك إذا  آمنوا به وعملوا بما جاء فيه وسوف تسألون (5) عن  العمل به وتطبيق أحكامه  والالتزام بشرائعه.
وقوله {وَاسْأَلْ (6) مَنْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا  أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ  الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ} ؟ أي واسأل يا  رسولنا مؤمني أهل الكتابين  التوراة والإنجيل إذ سؤالهما سؤال رسلهم الذين  ماتوا من قبلك هل جعل الله  تعالى من دونه آلهة يعبدون؟ وسوف يجيبونك  بقولهم حاشا لله أن يأذن بعبادة  غيره من خلقه وهو الله لا إله إلا هو،  وهذا من أجل تنبيه أذهان قريش إلى  خطأها الفاحش في إصرارهم على عبادة  الأصنام إن القرآن نزل لهدايتهم وهداية  غيرهم من بني آدم على الإطلاق إلا  أنهم هم أولاً وغيرهم ثانيا.
**هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:**
1- من سنة الله في الأمم إذا أخرج الرسولَ قومُه مكرها انتقم الله تعالى له منهم فأهلكهم.
2- صدق وعد الله تعالى لرسوله فإنه ما توفاه حتى أقر عينه بنصره على أعدائه.
3- وجوب التمسك بالكتاب والسنة اعتقاداً وعملاً.
4- شرف هذه الأمة بالقرآن فإن أضاعَتْه أضاعها الله وأذلهّا وقد فَعَلَ.
__________**
1-  أو بالخروج من مكة مكرهاً عليه من قبل أعدائك، وهجرة الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما كانت إلا بإرادته الحرة ولم يكن فيها مكرهاً  ولا  مُلجأ ولذا لم ينتقم الله من أهل مكة كما هو في التفسير.
2- الفاء  تفريعية فالجملة متفرعة عما تقدم من قوله أفأنت تسمع الصم الخ  والذهاب هنا  قابل للموت والإخراج كرهاً بقرينة الوعيد المترتب عليه.
3- فاستمسك الفاء تفريعية عما قبلها والآية تحض على التمسك بالإسلام تشريعاً وعملاً.
4-  هذه الآية كآية الأنبياء وهي: {لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتاباً فيه ذكركم}  ومنشأ  هذا الشرف هو أن قريشا نزل القرآن بلغتها فكل الناس محتاجون إلى  معرفة  لغتهم ليعرفوا ما طلب منهم من عقائد وعبادات وآداب فبهذا شرفت قريش.
5- من فسر السؤال بالعمل هو حق وكذا من فسره بالشكر فهو حق لأن شكر العلم العمل به وتعليمه.
6-  جائز أن يكون الكلام على ظاهره وأن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  قد جمع الله تعالى له العديد من الرسل والأنبياء في بيت المقدس  ليلة  الإسراء والمعراج وسألهم فأجابوا بالحق وهو أن الله تعالى لم يأذن  أبداً في  عبادة غيره وجائز أن يكون في الكلام حذف دل عليه واقع الحياة إذ  لا يسأل  الأموات وإنما يسأل الأحياء وتقدير المحذوف واسأل أتباع من أرسلنا  من قبلك  وهم مؤمنو أهل الكتابين من أتباع موسى وعيسى كما هو في التفسير.

**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (4)  
الحلقة (767)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 645الى صــــ 648)*

*
وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى  بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَقَالَ  إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ (46) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِآيَاتِنَا  إِذَا هُمْ مِنْهَا  يَضْحَكُونَ (47) وَمَا نُرِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ إِلَّا  هِيَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  أُخْتِهَا وَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْجِعُونَ (48)  وَقَالُوا يَاأَيُّهَ السَّاحِرُ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  بِمَا عَهِدَ  عِنْدَكَ إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ (49) فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا  عَنْهُمُ  الْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ (50) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا: أي أرسلناه بالمعجزات الدالة على صدق رسالته.
إلى فرعون وملأه: أي وقومه من القبط.
إذا هم منها يضحكون: أي سخرية واستهزاء.
وما نريهم من آية: أي آيات العذاب كالطوفان.
إلا هي أكبر من أختها: أي من قرينتها التي قبلها من الآيات.
وقالوا يا أيها الساحر: أي أيها العالم بالسحر المتبحر فيه.
بما عهد عندك: أي من كشف العذاب عنا إن آمنا.
إنا لمهتدون: أي إن كشفت عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون.
إذا هم ينكثون: أي ينقضون عهدهم فلم يؤمنوا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا} إيراد هذا القصص هنا كان لمشابهة حال  قريش  بحال فرعون من جهة إذ قال رجال قريش لم لا يكون الرسول من ذوي المال  والجاه  كالوليد بن المغيرة أو عروة بن مسعود وقال فرعون: أم أنا خير من  هذا الذي  هو مهين أي حقير يعني موسى عليه السلام.
ومن جهة أخرى كان لتسلية الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وحمله  على الصبر كما صبر موسى وهو أحد  أولي العزم الخمسة فقال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآياتِنَا}  أي بحججنا الدالة على صدق موسى في رسالته  إلى فرعون وقومه بأن يعبدوا الله  ويتركوا عبادة غيره، وإن يرسلوا مع موسى  بني إسرائيل ليذهب بهم إلى أرض  المعاد "فلسطين" فلما جاءهم قال إني رسول  رب العالمين جئتكم لآمركم بعبادة  الله وحده وترك عبادة من سواه، إذ لا  يستحق العبادة إلا الله. فطالبوه  بالآيات على صدق دعواه فلما جاءهم  بالآيات العظام فاجأوه بالضحك منها  والسخرية والاستهزاء بها وهو معنى قوله  تعالى: {فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ  بِآياتِنَا إِذَا هُمْ مِنْهَا يَضْحَكُونَ}  (1) .
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا  نُرِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ إِلَّا هِيَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ  أُخْتِهَا} (2) أي وما نري  فرعون وملأه من آية إلا هي أكبر دلالة على صدق  موسى من الآية التي سبقها.  قال تعالى {وَأَخَذْناهم بِالْعَذَابِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} إلى  الحق فيؤمنون ويوحدون. وقالوا لموسى يا أيها  الساحر (3) أي العليم بالسحر  المتبحر فيه ظناً منهم أن المعجزات كانت عمل  ساحر. ادع لنا ربك (4) بما عهد  عندك إنا لمهتدون أي سل ربك يرفع عنا هذا  العذاب كالطوفان والجراد والقمل  والضفادع إنا مؤمنون وكانوا كلما نزل بهم  العذاب سألوا موسى ووعدوه  بالإيمان به إن رفع الله عنهم العذاب وفي كل مرة  ينكثون عهدهم وهو قوله  تعالى {فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ  إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ} أي  ينقضون العهد ولا يؤمنون كما واعدوا.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- الآيات دليل على صدق من جاء بها، ولكن لا تستلزم الإيمان ممن شاهدها.
2- قد يؤاخذ الله الأفراد أو الجماعات بالذنب المرة بعد المرة لعلهم يتوبون إليه.
3- حرمة خلف الوعد ونكث العهد، وأنهما من آيات النفاق وعلاماته.
__________
1- أي استهزاء وسخرية يوهمون أتباعهم أن تلك الآيات سحر وتخييل وأنهم قادرون على الإتيان بمثلها.
2-  الأخت هنا بمعنى المشاكلة والمجانسة النوعية كما يقال هذه صاحبة تلك أي   قريبة منها في المعنى والكبر والمراد به الكبر في الدلالة على صدق موسى   وصحة دعوته إذ المعجزات تتفاوت في العظمة كما قال الشاعر:
من تلق منهم تقل لاقيت سيدهم
مثل النجوم التي يسري بها الساري
3-  هذا النداء في هذا الموقف كان نداء تكريم وتعظيم كعادتهم في توقير  وتعظيم  علمائهم السحرة لأنهم لما أصابهم من البلاء اعترفوا بمكانة موسى  وسيادته  وأيّه تكتب بدون ألف اتباعاً للمصحف وحذفت الألف نظراً إلى سقوطها  في النطق  للوصل والهاء حرف تنبيه أتي بها للفصل بين أي وبين نعتها في  النداء.
4- هذا جرياً على اعتقاد الأقباط وهو أن لكل أمة أو قبيلة رباً خاصاً بها لذا قالوا لموسى ادع لنا ربك.
***************************
وَنَادَى   فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ   وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (51) أَمْ   أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ  (52)  فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاءَ  مَعَهُ  الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ (53) فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ  فَأَطَاعُوهُ  إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (54) فَلَمَّا  آسَفُونَا  انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ (55)  فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ  سَلَفًا وَمَثَلًا لِلْآخِرِينَ (56) 
شرح الكلمات:
ونادى فرعون في قومه: أي نادى فيهم افتخاراً وتبجحا بما عنده.
وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي: أي من النيل تجري من تحت قصوري.
أفلا تبصرن: أي عظمتي وما أنا عليه من الجلال والكمال.
أم أنا خير: أي من موسى الذي هو مهين ولا يكاد يبين أي يفصح لِلثُّغة التي في لسانه.
فلولا ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب: أي هلاّ ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب من قِبَل الذي أرسله.
أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين: أي أو جاءت الملائكة يتبع بعضها بعضاً تشهد له بالرسالة.
فاستخف قومه فأطاعوه: أي استفز فرعون قومه أي قال لهم ما حركهم به فخفوا لطاعته.
إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين: أي أطاعوه لكونهم قوماً فاسقين ففسقهم هو علة طاعتهم.
فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم: أي فلما أغضبونا انتقمنا منهم.
فجعلناهم سلفا: أي فرعون وقومه سلفاً أي سابقين ليكونوا عبرة لمن بعدهم.
ومثلاً للآخرين: أي يتمثلون بحالهم فلا يقدمون على مثل فعلهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصة موسى مع فرعون قال تعالى: {وَنَادَى  فِرْعَوْنُ  (1) فِي قَوْمِهِ} لأجل الافتخار والتطاول إرهاباً للناس قال  يا قوم أليس  لي ملك مصر، وهذه الأنهار أي أنهار النيل (2) تجري من تحتي  (3) أي من تحت  قصوره، أفلا يبصرون فإذا أبصرتم فقولوا أنا خير (4) من هذا  الذي هو مهين أي  حقير يتولى الخدمة بنفسه، ولا يكاد يبين أي يفصح بلسانه  لعلة به وهي  اللثغة أم هو؟. فلولا ألقي عليه أساورة (5) من ذهب أي هلاّ  ألقى عليه من  أرسله أساورة من ذهب أو بعث معه الملائكة مقترنين يشهدون له  بالرسالة. قال  تعالى: {فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ} أستفزهم بقوله هذا وحركهم  فأطاعوه إنهم  كانوا قوماً فاسقين، والفاسق جبان خواف يستجيب بسرعة للباطل  إن كان ممن  يخاف عادة كالحاكم الظالم.
وقوله تعالى: {فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا} أي  أغضبونا بنكثهم وكفرهم وكبريائهم  وظلمهم أغرقناهم أجمعين أي فلم نبق منهم  أحداً والمراد فرعون وجنوده.  وقوله تعالى {فَجَعَلْناهم سَلَفاً (6)  وَمَثَلاً لِلْآخِرِينَ} أي  جعلنا فرعون، ومن أغرقنا معه من ملائه وجيوشه  سلفاًً أي سابقين ليكونوا  عبرة لمن بعدهم، ومثلاً يتمثل به من بعدهم فلا  يقدمون على ما أقدموا عليه  من الكفر والظلم والعلو والفساد، وأولى من يعتبر  بهذا قريش التي نزل  لينبّهها ويحرك كامن نفسها لتنتبه من غفلتها فتؤمن  وتوحد فتنجوا وتكمل  وتسعد.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- ذم الفخر والمباهاة إذ هما من صفات المتكبرين والظالمين.
2- الاحتقار للفقراء والازدراء بهم من صفات الجبارين الظلمة المتكبرين.
3- الفسق يجعل صاحبه مطية لكل ظالم أداة يسخره كما يشاء.
4- التحذير من غضب الرب تبارك وتعالى فإنه متى غضب انتقم فبطش.
__________
1-  قيل لما كشف الله عنهم العذاب بدعوة موسى أضمر فرعون وملؤه نكث العهد  الذي  أعطاه لموسى وهو أنهم يهتدون فخاف فرعون أن يتبع قومه موسى فقام بهذه   المناورة الرخيصة فنادى في قومه فجمعهم وقال فيهم ما ذكر تعالى.
2- هذه الأنهار هي فروع النيل وهي أربعة هي نهر الملك ونهر طولون ونهر دمياط ونهر تنّيس.
3- جائز أن تكون الأنهار له تسلط على مصابها فلذا هدد قومه بذلك.
4-  أم أنا خير (أم) المنقطعة بمعنى بل للإضراب الانتقالي والتقدير بل أنا  خير  والاستفهام تقريري أراد تفضيل نفسه على موسى عليه السلام والمهين:  الذليل  الذي لم يكن من بيوت الشرف والجاه.
5- قرأ نافع والجمهور أساورة جمع  أسوار لغة في سوار، وقرأ حفص أسورة جمع  سوار والمراد من قوله ألقي عليه  أساورة يريد إن كان ملكاً أو رسولا كما  يزعم لم لا يلقى إليه من السماء  أساورة كالتي يلبسها ملوك فارس ومصر، أو  تأتي معه الملائكة يشهدون له  بالرسالة بما يدعي وكل هذا من باب دفع معرة  الهزيمة التي لحقته.
6- السلف: جمع سالف كخدم جمع خادم وحرس جمع لحارس والسالف: من يسبق غيره في الوجود.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (5)  
الحلقة (768)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 648الى صــــ 653)**
وَلَمَّا  ضُرِبَ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ  مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ (57)  وَقَالُوا أَآلِهَتُنَا  خَيْرٌ أَمْ هُوَ مَا ضَرَبُوهُ لَكَ إِلَّا  جَدَلاً بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ  خَصِمُونَ (58) إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا عَبْدٌ  أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ  وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلاً لِبَنِي إِسْرائيلَ (59)  وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ لَجَعَلْنَا  مِنْكُمْ مَلائِكَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ  يَخْلُفُونَ (60) وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ  لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا  وَاتَّبِعُونِ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ  مُسْتَقِيمٌ (61) وَلا يَصُدَّنَّكُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ  مُبِينٌ (62)
شرح الكلمات:
ولما ضرب ابن مريم مثلا: أي ولما جعل عيسى بن مريم مثلا، والضارب ابن الزبعري.
إذا قومك منه يصدون: أي إذ المشركون من قومك يصدون أي يضحكون فرحاً بما سمعوا.
وقالوا أآلهتنا خير أم هو؟ : أي ألهتنا التي نعبدها خير أم هو أي عيسى ابن مريم فنرضى أن تكون آلهتنا معه.
ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا: أي ما جعلوه أي المثل لك إلا خصومة بالباطل لعلمهم أن ما لغير العاقل فلا يتناول اللفظ عيسى عليه السلام.
بل هم قوم خصمون: أي شديدو الخصومة.
إن هو إلا عبد أنعمنا عليه: أي ما هو أي عيسى إلا عبد أنعمنا عليه بالنبوة.
وجعلناه مثلا لبني إسرائيل: أي لوجوده من غير أب كان مثلا لبني إسرائيل لغرابته يستدل به على قدرة الله على ما يشاء.
ولو نشاء لجعلنا منكم ملائكة: أي ولو نشاء لأهلكناكم وجعلنا بدلكم ملائكة.
في الأرض يخلفون: أي يعمرون الأرض ويبعدون الله فيها يخلفونكم فيها بعد إهلاككم.
وإنه لعلم للساعة: أي وإن عيسى عليه السلام لعلم للساعة تُعلم بنزوله إذا نزل.
فلا تمترن بها: أي لا تشكن فيها أي في إثباتها ولا في قربها.
واتبعون هذا صراط مستقيم: أي وقل لهم اتبعون على التوحيد هذا صراط مستقيم وهو الإسلام.
ولا يصدنكم الشيطان: أي ولا يصرفنكم الشيطان عن الإسلام.
إنه لكم عدو مبين: أي إن الشيطان لكم عدو بين العدواة فلا تتبعوه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى: {وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ  مِنْهُ  يَصِدُّونَ} روي أن ابنَ الزبعري قال لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: لما نزلت آية الأنبياء إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله  حصب جهنم  أنتم لها ورادون قال: أهذا لنا ولآلهتنا أم لجميع الأمم؟ فقال  رسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هو لكم ولآلهتكم ولجميع الأمم،  فقال ابن  الزبعري خصمتك ورب الكعبة، أليست النصارى يعبدون المسيح واليهود  يعبدون  العزير وبنو مليح يعبدون الملائكة فإن كان هؤلاء في النار فقد  رضينا أن  نكون نحن وآلهتنا معهم، ففرح بها المشركون وضحكوا وضجوا بالضحك  مرتفعة  أصواتهم بذلك ونزلت في هذه الحادثة الآية: {وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ  (1) مَثَلاً} أي ولما جعل ابن الزبعري عيسى بن مريم مثلاً إذ  جعله مشابها  للأصنام من حيث أن النصارى اتخذوه إلهاً وعبدوه من دون الله،  وقال فإذا كان  عيسى والعزير والملائكة في النار فقد رضينا أن نكون وآلهتنا  معهم ففرح بها  المشركون وصدوا (2) وضجوا بالضحك. وقالوا آلهتنا خير أم هو  أي المسيح؟ قال  تعالى لرسوله: ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلاً أي ما ضرب لك ابن  الزبعري هذا المثل  طلباً للحق وبحثاً عنه وإنما ضربه لك لأجل الجدل  والخصومة بل هم قوم خصمون  مجبولون على الجدل والخصام.
وقوله {إِنْ هُوَ} أي عيسى {إِلَّا عَبْدٌ  أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ} بالنبوة  والرسالة، {وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلاً لِبَنِي  إِسْرائيلَ} يستدلون به على  قدرة الله وأنه عز وجل على كل ما يشاء قدير إذ  خلقه من غير أب كما خلق آدم  من تراب ثم قال له كن فكان.
وقوله تعالى:  {وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ لَجَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ مَلائِكَةً فِي  الْأَرْضِ  يَخْلُفُونَ} أي ولو نشاء لأهلكناكم يا بني آدم ولم نبق منكم  أحدا. وجعلنا  بدَلَكم في الأرض ملائكة يخلقونكم فيها فيعمرونها ويعبدون  الله تعالى فيها  ويوحدونه ولا يشركون به سواه.
وقوله {وَإِنَّهُ (3) لَعِلْمٌ  لِلسَّاعَةِ} أي إن عيسى عليه السلام  لعلامة للساعة أي إن نزول عيسى عليه  السلام في آخر الزمان علامة على قرب  الساعة. فلا تمترن بها أي فلا تشكّن في  إتيانها فإنها آتية وقريبة. وقوله  واتبعون أي وقل لهم يا رسولنا واتبعون  على التوحيد وما جئتكم به من الهدى  هذا صراط مستقيم أي الإسلام القائم على  التوحيد الذي نزل به القرآن وجاء  به رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ. ولا يصدنكم الشيطان عن  الإسلام بوساوسه وإغوائه فيصرفكم عن  التوحيد والإسلام إنه لكم عدو مبين  وليس أدل على عدوانه من أنه أخرج آدم  بإغوائه من الجنة حسداً له وبغياً  عليه. فمثل هذا العدو لا يصح أبداً  الاستماع إليه والمشي وراءه واتباع  خطواته. ومن يتبع خطواته يهلك.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن قريشا أوتيت الجدل والقوة في الخصومة.
2- ذم الجدل لغير إحقاق حق أو إبطال باطل وفي الحديث ما ضل قوم بعد هُدى كانوا عليه إلا أتوا الجدل.
3- شرف عيسى وعلو مكانته وأن نزوله إلى الأرض علامة كبرى من علامات قرب الساعة.
4- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
5- حرمة اتباع الشيطان لأنه يضل ولا يهدي.
__________
1-  المراد بالمثل هنا الممثل به والمشبه به لأن ابن الزبعري شبه آلهتهم  بعيسى  في أنها عبدت من دون الله مثله فإذا كانوا في النار فعيسى كذلك.
2- قرأ  نافع يصدون من صد يصد عن كذا إذا أعرض فيصدون بمعنى يعرضون عن  القرآن  ويقولون إن فيه تناقضاً من أجل فرية ابن الزبعري، وقرأ حفص يصدون  بكسر  الصاد من الصد بمعنى الصخب والضجيج
3- وجائز أن يكون الضمير في (وإنه)  عائد إلى القرآن أو إلى المنزّل عليه  محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إذ قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ "بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين وقرن  بين السبابة والوسطى مشيراً  إليهما". وما في التفسير مروي عن كبار التابعين  مجاهد وقتادة وابن عباس  الصاحب الجليل رضي الله عنهما ولذا قدمته في  التفسير.
*****************************
وَلَمَّا جَاءَ عِيسَى  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالَ قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ  بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَلِأُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ  بَعْضَ الَّذِي تَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (63)  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ رَبِّي  وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ  مُسْتَقِيمٌ (64) فَاخْتَلَفَ  الْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ  لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْ عَذَابِ  يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ (65) هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ  إِلَّا السَّاعَةَ أَنْ  تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (66)  
شرح الكلمات:
ولما جاء عيسى بالبينات: أي ولما جاء عيسى بن مريم إلى بني إسرائيل بالمعجزات والشرائع.
قال قد جئتكم بالحكمة: أي قال لبنى إسرائيل قد جئتكم بالنبوة وشرائع الإنجيل.
ولأبين لكم بعض الذي تختلفون فيه: أي وجئتكم لأبين لكم ما اختلفتم فيه من أحكام التوراة من أمر الدين وغيره.
فاتقوا الله وأطيعون: أي خافوا الله وأطيعون فيما أبلغكموه عن الله من الأمر والنهى.
إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه: أي إن الله إلهي وإلهكم فاعبدوه بحبه وتعظيمه والذلة له.
هذا صراط مستقيم: أي تقوى الله وطاعة الرسول وعبادة الله بما شرع هو الإسلام المعبر عنه بالصراط المستقيم.
فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم: أي في شأن عيسى أهو الله: أو ابن الله، أو ثالث ثلاثة.
فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم: أي فويل للذين كفروا بما قالوا في عيسى من الكذب والباطل.
هل  ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون: أي ما ينتظر هؤلاء   الأحزاب مع إصرارهم على ما قالوه في عيسى إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة فجأة   وهم لا يشعرون.
معنى الآيات:
بعد أن ذكر تعالى جدل المشركين في مكة  وفرحهم بالباطل الذي قاله ابن  الزبعري في شأن الملائكة والعزير وعيسى عليهم  السلام من أنهم في النار مع  من عبدوهم، وبرأ تعالى الملائكة والعزير وعيسى  لأنهم ما أمروا الناس  بعبادتهم حتى يؤاخذوا بها، وإنما أمر بعبادتهم  الشيطان فالشيطان ومن  عبدوهم هم الذين في النار. وذكر تعالى شرف عيسى  ومكانته وأنه عبد أنعم  عليه بالنبوة وجعله مثلا لبني إسرائيل يستدلون به  على قدرة الله تعالى إذ  خلقه من غير أب كما خلق آدم من غير أب ولا أم وإنما  خلقه من تراب ذكر  رسالة عيسى عليه السلام إلى بني إسرائيل ليكون ذلك موعظة  لكفار مكة فقال  تعالى ولما جاء عيسى بالبينات (1) أي جاء بني إسرائيل  مصحوباً بالبينات هي  الإنجيل والمعجزات كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه  والأبرص وما إلى ذلك، قال  لهم قد جئتكم بالحكمة أي النبوة من عند الله،  ولأبين لكم بعض الذي  تختلفون فيه من أحكام التوراة وأمور الدين إذاً فاتقوا  الله (2) يا بني  إسرائيل أي خافوا عقابه المترتب على معاصيه وأطيعون فيما  أبلغكموه من أمر  ونهي عن الله تعالى، إن الله ربي وربكم أي إلهي وألهكم لا  إله إلا هو  فاعبدوه بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه حبا فيه وتعظيماً له ورهبة  ورغبة. وقوله  {هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ} أي هذا الذي دعوتكم إليه من  اتقاء الله،  وطاعة رسوله وعبادته وحده هو الطريق المستقيم الذي يفضي بسالكه  إلى سعادة  الدارين. قال تعالى: {فَاخْتَلَفَ (3) الْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ  بَيْنِهِمْ} أي  من بين بني إسرائيل من يهود ونصارى فقالت طائفة من اليهود  افتراء أن عيسى  ابن مريم ابن زنا وأمه بغى وقالوا ساحر. وقال النصارى: هو  الله، أو ابن  الله، أو ثالث ثلاثة.
قال تعالى {فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ} أي  مؤلم فتوعدهم الرب تعالى بالويل  الذي هو واد يسيل في جهنم بما يتجمع من  صديد فروج أهل النار وأبدانهم من  دماء وقروح وأوساخ وهو عذاب يوم القيامة  الأليم توعد هؤلاء الظالمين بما  قالوا في عيسى عبد الله ورسوله عليه  السلام وقال تعالى: {هَلْ (4)  يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا السَّاعَةَ} أي ما  ينظرون إلا الساعة لأنهم ما تابوا  إلى الله ولا راجعوا الحق فيما قالوه في  عيسى بل أصروا: اليهود يصفونه بأخس  الصفات والنصارى يصفونه بالألوهية  التي هي حق الله رب عيسى ورب العالمين  أن تأتيهم بغتة أي فجأة وهم لا  يشعرون لأنهم مشغولون بالذرة والهدرجين  والاستعمار والتجارة والانغماس في  الشهوات كما هو واقع ومشاهد اليوم. وصدق  الله العظيم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان رسالة عيسى إلى بني إسرائيل.
2- وجوب التقوى لله وطاعة الرسول، وتوحيد الله في عبادته.
3- بيان شؤم الخلاف، وما يجره من التوغل في الكفر والفساد.
4- وعيد الله لليهود والنصارى الذين لم يدخلوا في الإسلام بالويل وهو عذاب يوم أليم.
__________
1- قال ابن عباس يريد إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأسقام وخلق الطير والمائدة وغيرها والإخبار بكثير من الغيوب.
2- أي اتقوا الشرك ولا تعبدوا إلا الله وحده ومن قال هذا فكيف يكون إلهاً يُعبَد وهو عبد يَعبُد ويوحد؟.
3-  ومن اختلافاتهم التي نعيت عليهم اختلاف فرق النصارى من النسطورية  والملكية  واليعقوبية اختلفوا في عيسى فقالت النسطورية هو ابن الله وقالت  اليعقوبية  هو الله وقالت الملكية ثالث ثلاثة أحدهم الله قاله الكلبي  وغيره.
4-  الجملة مستأنفة بيانياً لما تقدم مما يثير في النفس تساؤلا فكان الجواب  أن  العذاب آت وأهله ما ينظرون إلا الساعة وأهل العذاب هم المختلفون من  أهل  الكتاب والمشركين إذ الجميع ظلموا بالشرك والكفر والتكذيب والآية  تدعوهم  إلى التوبة لينجوا من العذاب الأليم.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (6)  
الحلقة (769)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 654الى صــــ 657)

**الْأَخِلَّاءُ  يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ (67)  يَاعِبَادِ لَا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ  (68) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ (69) ادْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ أَنْتُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ (70) يُطَافُ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِصِحَافٍ مِنْ  ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ  الْأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ  الْأَعْيُنُ وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (71)  وَتِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ  الَّتِي أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  (72) لَكُمْ فِيهَا  فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (73) 
شرح الكلمات:
الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو: أي الأحباء يوم إذ تأتيهم الساعة بغتة.
إلا المتقين: فإن محبتهم تدوم لهم لأنها كانت في الله وطاعته.
يا عباد لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون: أي ينادون فيقال لهم لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون بل تحبرون أي تسرون وتكرمون.
يطاف عليهم بصحاف من ذهب: أي يطوف عليهم الملائكة بقصاع من ذهب وفيها الطعام وأكواب من ذهب فيها الشراب اللذيذ.
وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين: أي في الجنة ما تشتهيه الأنفس تلذذاً وتلذ الأعين نظراً إليه.
وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون: أي يقال لهم وهذه هي الجنة التي أورثكموها الله بأعمالكم
كنتم تعملون سببية أي بسبب أعمالكم الصالحة التي زكت نفوسكم وطهرت أرواحكم فاستوجبتم دخول الجنة وإرث منازلها.
وقوله تعالى: {لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ (1) مِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ} أي يقال لهم هذا إكراما لهم وإسعاداً.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- كل خلة يوم القيامة تنقطع إلا خلة كانت في الله ولله سبحانه وتعالى، ولذا ينبغي أن تكون المودة في الدنيا لله لا لغيره تعالى.
2- بيان فضل التقوى وشرف المتقين الذين يتقون الشرك والمعاصي.
3- بيان أن الرجل يجمع الله بينه وبين زوجته المسلمة في الجنة.
4- بيان نعيم أهل الجنة من طعام وشراب وسائر المستلذات.
5- الإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب في دخول الجنة كما أن الشرك والمعاصي سبب في دخول النار.
__________
1- الفاكهة قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هي الثمار كلها رطبها ويابسها، وبائعها يقال له الفاكهي.
***************************
إِنَّ   الْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي عَذَابِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ (74) لا يُفَتَّرُ   عَنْهُمْ وَهُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ (75) وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ   كَانُوا هُمُ الظَّالِمِينَ (76) وَنَادَوْا يَا مَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ   عَلَيْنَا رَبُّكَ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ مَاكِثُونَ (77) لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُمْ   بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ (78) أَمْ   أَبْرَمُوا أَمْراً فَإِنَّا مُبْرِمُونَ (79) أَمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّا لا   نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُمْ بَلَى وَرُسُلُنَا لَدَيْهِمْ   يَكْتُبُونَ (80)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المجرمين في عذاب جهنم خالدون: أي إن الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي في جهنم خالدون لا يخرجون ولا يموتون.
لا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون: أي لا يخفف عنهم العذاب وهم فيه ساكتون سكوت يأس.
ونادوا يا ملك ليقض علينا ربك: أي نادوا مالكاً خازن النار قائلين له ليمتنا ربك.
قال إنكم ماكثون: أي أجابهم بعد ألف سنة مضت على دعوتهم بقوله إنكم ما كثون أي مقيمون في عذاب جهنم دائما.
لقد  جئناكم بالحق ولكن أكثركم للحق كارهون: أي علة بقائكم أنا جئناكم  بالحق  على لسان رسولنا والحق التوحيد وعبادة الله بما شرع فكره أكثركم  الحق.
أم أبرموا أمراً فإنا مبرمون: أي أحكموا في الكيد للنبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإنا محكمون كيدنا في إهلاكهم.
ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون: أي وملائكتنا من الحفظة يكتبون ما يسرون وما يعلنون.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى الجنة ونعيمها ذكر في هذه الآيات النار وعذابها وهذا هو  الترغيب  والترهيب الذي امتاز به أسلوب القرآن في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى  وهداية  الخلق إلى الإصلاح قال تعالى {إِنَّ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (1) } أي الذين  أجرموا  على أنفسهم فأفسدوها بالشرك والمعاصي هؤلاء في عذاب جهنم خالدون،  لا يفتر  عنهم العذاب أي لا يخفف وهم فيه أي في العذاب مبلسون أي ساكتون  آيسون  قانطون. وقال تعالى {وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ} في تعذيبنا لهم بهذا  العذاب ولكن  كانوا هم الظالمين، حيث داسوا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى:  {وَنَادَوْا يَا مَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ عَلَيْنَا (2) رَبُّكَ}  يخبر تعالى أن  أصحاب ذلك العذاب الدائم الذي لا يفتر فيخفف نادوا مالكاً  خازن النار  وقالوا له ليمتنا ربك فنستريح من العذاب فأجابهم مالك بعد ألف  (3) سنة  قائلاً قال أي ربي إنكم ماكثون أي في عذاب جهنم، وعلل لهذا الحكم  بالمكث  أبداً فقال: {لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ} أي أرسلنا إليكم  رسولنا بالحق  يدعوكم إليه وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح المزكي للنفوس فكره  أكثركم (4) ذلك  فلم تؤمنوا ولم تعملوا صالحاً مؤثرين شهوات الدنيا على  الآخرة فمتم على  الشرك والكفر فهذا جزاء الكافرين.
وقوله تعالى: {أَمْ أَبْرَمُوا  (5) أَمْراً فَإِنَّا مُبْرِمُونَ} أي بل  أبرم هؤلاء المشركون أمراً يكيدون  فيه للرسول ودعوته فإن فعلوا ذلك فإنا  مبرمون أي محكمون أمراً مضاف لهم  بتعذيبهم وإبطال ما أحكموه من الكيد  للرسول ودعوته. وقوله: {أَمْ  يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّا لا نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ  وَنَجْوَاهُمْ بَلَى} نسمع ذلك  ورسلنا وهم الحفظة لديهم يكتبون ما يقولون  سراً وجهراً. روي أن ثلاثة نفر  قالوا وهم تحت أستار الكعبة فقال أحدهم  أترون أن الله يسمع كلامنا؟ فقال  أحدهم إذا جهرتم سمع، وإذا أسررتم لم  يسمع وقال الثاني إن كان يسمع إذا  أعلنتم فإنه يسمع إذا أسررتم فنزلت  {أَمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّا لا نَسْمَعُ  سِرَّهُمْ (6) وَنَجْوَاهُمْ} أي  نسمع سرهم ونجواهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عقوبة الإجرام على النفس بالشرك والمعاصي.
2- عذاب الآخرة لا يطاق ولا يقادر قدره يدل عليه طلبهم الموت ليستريحوا منه وما هم بميتين.
3- أكبر عامل من عوامل كراهية الحق حب الدنيا والشهوات البهيمية في الأكل والشرب والنكاح هذه 
__________
1- الجملة مستأنفة بيانياً لأن سائلاً بعد أن علم بحال أهل الإيمان والتقوى يسأل عن حال أهل الإجرام فأجيب بأن المجرمين الخ.
2-  قال ابن مسعود وأبو الدرداء قرأ النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ:  ونادوا يا مال أي رخم الاسم المنادى بحذف الحرف الأخير منه وهو  شائع في  كلام العرب فيقال في مالك مال وفي حارث يا حار وفي فاطمة فاطم  قال الشاعر:
يا حار لا أرثين منكم بداهية
لم يلقها سوقة قبلي ولا ملك
وقال آخر:
أفاطم مهلا بعض هذا التدلل
وإن كنت قد أزمعت صرمي فأجملي
3- روى هذا الترمذي وهناك رواية أخرى في ذكر المدة التي يجابون بعدها.
4-  الذين كرهوا الحق هم الرؤساء حفاظاً على مراكزهم وأما الأتباع فلم  يكرهوا  الحق ولكن اتبعوا الرؤساء فماتوا على الشرك والكفر فدخلوا النار  معهم.
5-  أم المنقطعة تفسر ببل للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام محذوف الأداة  تخفيفاً  أي أأبرموا أمراً والاستفهام تقريري والمراد بالأمر ما يبيتونه من  مكر  بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأجمعوا عليه وهو قتله  صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وذلك في دار الندوة فأبرم الله أمراً  فأهلكهم في  بدر.
6- السر: ما يسرونه في أنفسهم من وسائل المكر بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وبالنجوى ما يتناجون به بينهم في ذلك بحديث خفي.
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الزخرف - (7)  
الحلقة (770)
سورة الزخرف
مكية وآياتها تسع وثمانون آية
المجلد الرابع (صـــــــ 658الى صــــ 661)**
قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدٌ  فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْعَابِدِينَ (81)  سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا  يَصِفُونَ (82) فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا  وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا  يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ (83) وَهُوَ  الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاءِ إِلَهٌ  وَفِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَهٌ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ  الْعَلِيمُ (84) وَتَبَارَكَ  الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  وَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ (85) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل إن كان للرحمن ولد: أي قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المشركين الزاعمين أن الملائكة بنات الله إن كان للرحمن ولد فرضاً.
فأنا أول العابدين: أي فأنا أول من يعبده تعظيما لله وإجلالاً ولكن لا ولد له فلا عبادة إذاً لغيره.
سبحان رب السموات: أي تنزّه وتقدس.
عما يصفون: أي عما يصفون به الله تعالى من أن له ولداً وشركاء.
فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا: أي اتركهم يا رسولنا يخوضوا في باطلهم ويلعبوا في دنياهم.
وهو الذي في السماء إله: أي معبود في السماء.
وفي الأرض إله: أي ومعبود في الأرض.
وتبارك الذي له ملك السموات: أي تعاظم وجل جلال الذي له ملك السموات.
وعنده علم الساعة: أي عنده علم وقت مجيئها.
معنى الآيات:
سبق  أن بكّت تعالى المشركين في دعواهم أن الملائكة بنات الله وتوعدهم  بالعذاب  على قولهم الباطل وهنا قال لرسوله محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قل  لهم إن كان للرحمن (1) ولد كما تفترون فرضاً وتقديراً فأنا  أول العابدين  له (2) ، ولكن لم يكن للرحمن ولد. فلم أكن لأعبد غير الله  تعالى، هذا ما دل  عليه قوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدٌ  فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْعَابِدِينَ} . وقوله: {سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ رَبِّ  الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ} نزه تعالى نفسه وقدسها وهو  رب السموات والأرض  ورب العرش أي مالك ذلك كله وسلطانه عليه جميعه عما  يصفه المشركون به من أن  له ولداً وشركاء. وهنا قال تعالى لرسوله إذا أصروا  على باطلهم من الشرك  والكذب على الله والافتراء عليه فذرهم يخوضوا في  باطلهم ويلعبوا في دنياهم  حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون وهو يوم عذابهم  المعد لهم وذلك يوم القيامة.
وقوله  تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاءِ إِلَهٌ وَفِي الْأَرْضِ  إِلَهٌ} أي  معبود في السماء ومعبود في الأرض أي معظم غاية التعظيم، ومحبوب  غاية الحب  ومتذلل له غاية الذل في الأرض والسماء وهو الحكيم في صنعه  وتدبيره العليم  بأحوال خلقه فهل مثله تعالى يفتقر إلى زوجة وولد تعالى 
الله عن ذلك  علواً كبيراً. وقوله {وَتَبَارَكَ الَّذِي لَهُ (3) مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ  السَّاعَةِ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ} أي تعاظم وجل جلاله وعظم سلطانه الذي  له {مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا} والدنيا  والآخرة، وعنده علم  الساعة وإليه ترجعون أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له  صاحبة، وهو على كل شيء  قدير.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية التلطف في الخطاب  والتنزل مع المخاطب لإقامة الحجة عليه كقوله  تعالى: {وَإِنَّا أَوْ  إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدىً أَوْ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ}  وكما هنا قل إن كان  للرحمن ولد من باب الفرض والتقدير فأنا أول العابدين  له ولكن لا ولد له فلا  أعبد غيره سبحانه وتعالى.
2- تهديد المشركين بعذاب يوم القيامة.
3- إقامة البراهين على بطلان نسبة الولد إلى الله تعالى.
__________
1-  يروى عن ابن عباس والحسن والسدي أن: إن ليست شرطية وهي نافية بمعنى ما   وتقدير الكلام ما كان للرحمن ولد. وهنا تم الكلام ثم قال فأنا أول  العابدين  وهذا الرأي ضعيف ويتنافى مع السياق وما في التفسير هو الصواب.
2- له أي لذلك الولد لأن تعظيم الولد تعظيم للوالد إلا أنه لا ولد له ولا ينبغي له لغناه المطلق.
3-  تعاظم وتسامى عما يصفه المشركون من الشريك والصاحبة والولد وتبارك هو  خبر  لفظاً وإنشاء معنىً إذ هو لفظ أريد به المدح العظيم لذي الخير العظيم.
*****************************
وَلا   يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلَّا مَنْ   شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (86) وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ   خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (87) وَقِيلِهِ يَا   رَبِّ إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ قَوْمٌ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (88) فَاصْفَحْ عَنْهُمْ   وَقُلْ سَلامٌ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (89)
شرح الكلمات:
ولا يملك الذين يدعون: أي يعبدونهم.
من دونه: أي من دون الله.
الشفاعة: أي لأحدٍ.
إلا من شهد بالحق: أي لكن الذي شهد بالحق فوحد الله تعالى على علم هذا الذي تناله شفاعة الملائكة والأنبياء.
فأنى يؤفكون: أي كيف يصرفون عن الحق بعد معرفته.
وقيله: أي قول النبي يا رب إن هؤلاء.
وقل سلام فسوف: أي أمري سلام منكم، فسوف تعلمون عاقبة كفركم.
معنى الآيات:
لما  أعلم تعالى في الآية السابقة أن رجوع الناس إليه يوم القيامة، وكان   المشركون يزعمون أن آلهتهم من الملائكة وغيرها تشفع لهم يوم القيامة   واتخذوا هذا ذريعة لعبادتهم فأعلمهم تعالى في هذه الآية (86) أن من يدعونهم   بمعنى يعبدونهم من الأصنام والملائكة وغيرهم (1) من دون الله لا يملكون   الشفاعة لأحد، فالله وحده هو الذي يملك الشفاعة ويعطيها لمن يشاء هذا معنى   قوله تعالى: {وَلا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ   الشَّفَاعَةَ} وقوله تعالى {إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ   يَعْلَمُونَ} أي استثنى الله تعالى أن من شهد بالحق أي بأنه لا إله إلا   الله، وهو يعلم ذلك علماً يقيناً فهذا قد يشفع له الملائكة أو الأنبياء   فقال عز وجل {إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} (2)   بقلوبهم ما شهدوا به بألسنتهم فالموحدون تنالهم الشفاعة بإذن الله تعالى.   وقوله تعالى {وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ} أي ولئن سألت هؤلاء المشركين من خلقهم   لأجابوك قائلين الله. فسبحان الله كيف يقرون بتوحيد الربوبية وينكرون   توحيد العبادة فلذا قال تعالى: {فَأَنَّى (3) يُؤْفَكُونَ} أي كيف يصرفون   عن الحق بعد معرفته يعرفون أن الله هو الخالق لهم ويعبدون غيره ويتركون   عبادته.
وقوله {وَقِيلِهِ (4) يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ قَوْمٌ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ} أي  ويعلم تعالى قيل رسوله وشكواه وهي يا رب إن هؤلاء قوم لا  يؤمنون لما شاهد  من عنادهم وتصلبهم شكاهم إلى ربه تعالى فأمره ربه عز وجل  أن يصفح (5)  عنهم أي يتجاوز عما يلقاه منهم من شدة وعنت وأن يقول لهم سلام  وهو سلام  متاركة لا سلام تحية وتعظيم أي قل لهم أمري سلام. فسوف تعلمون (6)  عاقبة  هذا الإصرار على الكفر والتكذيب فكان هذا منه تهديداً لهم بذكر ما  ينتظرهم  من أليم العذاب إن ماتوا على كفرهم.
هداية الآيات
من هداية الآيات:
1-  لا يملك الشفاعة يوم القيامة أحدٌ إلا الله تعالى فمن أذن له شفع ومن  لم  يأذن له لا يشفع، ولا يشَّفَعُ إلا لأهل التوحيد خاصة أما أهل الشرك  والكفر  فلا شفاعة لهم.
2- مشركو العرب على عهد النبوة موحدون في الربوبية مشركون في العبادة.
3- مشروعية الصفح والتجاوز عند العجز عن إقامة الحدود وإعلاء كلمة الله تعالى.
__________
1- مثل عيسى والعزير.
2-  وهم يعلمون الجملة حالية وفي هذا دليل على أن من لم يفهم معنى لا إله  إلا  الله ويقولها لا تنفعه ولا ينال بها الشفاعة يوم القيامة إذ لا بد من  فهمه  ماذا نفى وماذا أثبت ولذا إيمان المقلد اختلف في صحته أهل العلم.
3- أنى  اسم استفهام عن المكان فمحله نصب على الظرفية أي إلى أي مكان  يصرفون؟  وماضي يؤفكون أفك يأفك أفكاً على وزن ضرب يضرب ضرباً وأفكه كضربه.
4-  هذا على قراءة نافع وهي نصب قيله أما على قراءة حفص فقيله مجرور عطفاً  على  قوله وعنده علم الساعة وعلم قيل رسوله كذا. وهو (قيل) مصدر قال  كالقول،  وأصله قول فعل بمعنى مفعول كذبح بمعنى مذبوح والضمير في قيله يعود  إلى  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ هو القائل يا رب إن هؤلاء  قوم لا  يؤمنون لطول ما دعاهم وهم معرضون عن الحق مصرون على الكفر.
5- مثل هذا (فاصفح وقل سلام) منسوخ بآيات القتال التي نزلت بالمدينة النبوية بعد الهجرة.
6-  قرأ نافع تعلمون بالتاء وقرأ حفص والجمهور يعلمون بالياء فالأول مما  أمر  الله تعالى رسوله أن يقوله للمشركين، والثاني على أنه وعد من الله  تعالى  لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأنه ينتقم من المكذبين.
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الدخان - (1)  
الحلقة (771)
**سورة الدخان
مكية وآياتها تسع وخمسون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 5الى صــــ 10)**

المجلد الخامس
سورة الدخان
مكية وآياتها تسع وخمسون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حم  (1) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ   مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ (3) فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ   حَكِيمٍ (4) أَمْراً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (5)   رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (6) رَبِّ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ (7)   لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ   الْأَوَّلِينَ (8) بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ (9)
شرح الكلمات:
حم: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة تكتب هكذا حم وتقرأ هكذا حاميم.
والكتاب المبين: أي القرآن المظهر للحلال والحرام في الأقوال والأعمال والاعتقادات.
إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة: أي في ليلة القدر من رمضان.
فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم: أي يفصل كل أمر محكم من الآجال والأرزاق وسائر الأحداث.
أمراً من عندنا: أي فيها في ليلة القدر يفرق كل أمر حكيم أمراً من عندنا أي أمرنا بذلك أمراً من عندنا.
إنا كنا مرسلين رحمة من ربك: أي إنا كنا مرسلين الرسل محمداً ومن قبله رحمة من ربك بالمرسل إليهم من الأمم والشعوب.
إنه هو السميع العليم: أي السميع لأصوات مخلوقاته العليم بحاجاتهم.
إن كنتم موقنين: أي بأنه رب السماوات والأرض فآمنوا برسوله واعبدوه وحده.
بل هم في شك يلعبون: أي فليسوا بموقنين بل هم في شك من ربوبية الله تعالى لخلقه وإلا لعبدوه وأطاعوه
بل هم في شك يلعبون بالأقوال والأفعال لا يقين لهم في ربوبية الله تعالى وإنما هم مقلدون لآبائهم في ذلك.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {حم} 1 هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة وهو من المتشابه الذي يفوض فهم  معناه  الى منزله فيقول: المؤمن: الله أعلم بمراده به، وقد ذكرنا له  فائدتين  جليلتين تقدمتا غير مامرة الأولى: أنه لما كان المشركون يمنعون  سماع القرآن  خشية التأثر به جاءت هذا الفواتح بصيغة لم تعهدها العرب في  لغتها فكان إذا  قرأ القارئ رافعا صوته مادّاً به هذه الحروف يستوقف السامع  ويضطره إلى أن  يسمع فإذا سمع تأثر واهتدى غالباً وأعظم بهذه الفائدة من  فائدة والثانية:  أنه لما ادعى العرب أن القرآن ليس وحيا إلهيا وإنما هو  شعر أو سحر أو قول  الكهان أو اساطير تحداهم الله تعالى بالإتيان بمثله  فعجزوا فتحداهم بعشر  سور فعجزوا فتحداهم بسورة فعجزوا فأعلمهم ان هذا  المعجز انما هو مؤلف من  مثل هذه الحروف حم طسم آلم فألفوا نظيره فعجزوا  فقامت عليهم الحجة لعجزهم  وتقرر أن القرآن الكريم كلام الله ووحيه أوحاه  إلى رسوله ويؤكد هذه الفائدة  أنه غالبا إذا ذكرت هذه الحروف في فواتح  السور يذكر القرآن بعدها نحو طس  تلك آيات القرآن، حم والكتاب المبين، آلم  تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم.
قوله  تعالى {وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} هذا قسم أقسم الله تعالى بالقرآن  تنويها  بشأنه ولله أن يقسم بما يشاء فلا حجر عليه وإنما الحجر على الإنسان  أن يحلف  بغير ربه عز وجل، والمراد من الكتاب المبين المقسم به القرآن  العظيم,  وقوله: {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ} أي القرآن {فِي لَيْلَةٍ  مُبَارَكَةٍ} أي  كثيرة البركة والخير وهي ليلة القدر2 والتي هي خير من الف  شهر. وقوله  {إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ} ، ولذلك أرسلنا الرسول وأنزلنا  القرآن لننذر  الناس عذاب يوم القيامة حيث لا ينجى منه إلا الإيمان والعمل  الصالح، ولا  يعرفان إلا بالوحي فكان لابد من الرسول الذي يوحي إليه ولابد  من الوحي  الحامل لبيان الإيمان وأنواع العمل الصالح. وقوله فيها يفرق كل  أمر حكيم أي  في تلك الليلة المباركة يفصل كل أمر محكم مما قضى الله أن يتم  في تلك  السنة من أحداث في الكون يؤخذ ذلك من كتاب المقادير فيفصل عنه  وينفذ خلال  السنة من الموت والحياة والغنى والفقر والصحة والمرض والتولية  والعزل فكل  أحداث تلك السنة تفصل من اللوح المحفوظ ليتم احداثها في تلك  السنة حتى إن  الرجل ليتزوج ويولد له وهو في عداد من يموت فلا تنتهي السنة  إلا وقد مات  وقوله: {أَمْراً مِنْ3 عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ}  أي كان ذلك  أمراً من عندنا أمرنا به.
وقوله: إنا كنا مرسلين أي الرسل محمداً فمن  قبله من الرسل رحمة من ربك  بالناس المرسل إليهم إنه هو السميع لأقوالهم  وأصواتهم العليم بحاجاتهم،  فكان ارسال الرسل رحمة من ربك أيها الرسول  فاحمده واشكره فإنه أهل الحمد  والثناه وقوله: {رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا} أي  خالق ومالك السموات والأرض وما بينهما  إن كنتم موقنين، أي بأنه رب السموات  والأرض وما بينهما فاعبدوه وحده فانه  لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب  آبائكم الأولين. قوله تعالى: {بَلْ هُمْ  فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ} دال على  أن إقرارهم بأن الله رب السموات ورب الخلق  عندما يسألون لم يكن عن يقين إذ  لو كان على يقين لما أنكروا توحيد الله  وكفروا به إذاً فهم في شك يلعبون  بالأقوال فقط كما يلعبون بالأفعال، لا  يقين لهم في ربوبيته تعالى وانما هم  مقلدون لآبائهم في ذلك.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فضل ليلة القدر4 وأنها في رمضان.
2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر وإثبات اللوح المحفوظ.
3- إرسال الرسل رحمة من الله بعباده، فلم يكن زمن الفترة وأهلها أفضل من زمن الوحي.
4-  لم يكن إفراد المشركين بربوبية الله تعالى لخلقه عن علم يقيني بل هم   مقلدون فيه فلذا لم يحملهم على توحيد الله في عبادته، وهذا شأن كل علم أو   معتقد ضعيف.
__________
1 ورد في فضل هذه السورة عدة أحاديث  ضعيفة ولكثرتها قد ترتفع إلى درجة  الحسن منها: عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه  قال سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول "من قرأ حم  الدخان ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة بنى  الله له بيتاً في الجنة".
2 شاهده  قوله تعالى: {إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْر} وقوله  شهر  رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن حيث ابتدأ نزوله في غار حراء في شهر رمضان   وجائز أن يكون نزل كله في ليلة القدر من أم الكتاب إلى بيت العزة في سماء   الدنيا ثم نزل منجماً فتم نزوله خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة.
3 نصب أمراً من عندنا على الحال، والأمر الحكيم المشتمل على الحكمة ورحمة مفعول لأجله من إنا كنا مرسلين.
4  رويت آثار وأحاديث يزعم أصحابها أن الليلة المباركة هي ليلة النصف من   شعبان وردها أهل العلم قال ابن العربي: ومن قال إنها ليلة النصف من شعبان   هو باطل لأن الله تعالى قال في كتابه الصادق القاطع: شهر رمضان الذي أنزل   فيه القرآن فنص على أنه ميقات نزوله في رمضان ثم عين زمانه من الليل ها هنا   بقوله في ليلة مباركة فمن زعم أنه في غيره فقد أعظم الفرية على الله.  وليس  في ليلة النصف من شعبان حديث واحد يعول عليه لا في فضلها ولا في نسخ   الآجال فيها فلا تلتفتوا إليها.
******************************
فَارْتَقِبْ   يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُبِينٍ (10) يَغْشَى النَّاسَ  هَذَا  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (11) رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا   مُؤْمِنُونَ (12) أَنَّى لَهُمُ الذِّكْرَى وَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ   مُبِينٌ (13) ثُمَّ تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا مُعَلَّمٌ مَجْنُونٌ (14)   إِنَّا كَاشِفُوا الْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ عَائِدُونَ (15) يَوْمَ   نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَى إِنَّا مُنْتَقِمُونَ (16)
شرح الكلمات:
فارتقب: أي انتظر.
بدخان مبين: أي هو ما كان يراه الرجل من قريش لشدة الجوع بين السماء والأرض من
دخان.
يغشى الناس: أي يغشى أبصارهم من شدة الجهد الناتج عن الجوع الشديد.
ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب: أي يا ربنا إن كشفت عنا العذاب آمنا بك وبرسولك.
أنى لهم الذكرى: أي من أي وجه يكون لهم التذكر والحال أنه قد جاءهم رسول مبين فتولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون.
معلم مجنون: أي أنه يعلمهم القرآن بشر مجنون أي مختلط عليه أمره غير مدرك لما يقول.
إنكم عائدون: أي إلى الكفر والجحود.
البطشة الكبرى: أي الأخذة القوية التي أخذناهم بها يوم بدر حيث قتلوا وأسروا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {فَارْتَقِبْ} 2 الآية نزلت بعد أن دعا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على قريش يوم كثر استهزاؤهم به
وسخريتهم منه وبما جاء به من الدين الحق فقال اللهم اجعلها عليهم سنين كسني يوسف أي 
أي سبع سنين من القحط والجدب فأمره ربه أن ينتظر ذلك فقال له فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين يغشى
الناس هذا عذاب أليم، واستجاب تعالى لرسوله وأصحاب قريشاً بقحط وجدب ماتت فيه مواشيهم وأصابهم جوع
أكلوا  فيه العهن1 وشربوا فيه الدم، وكان الرجل يرفع رأسه إلى السماء فلا  يرى إلا  دخانا3 يغشى بصره من شدة الجوع، حتى ضرعوا إلى الله وبعثوا إلى  الرسول  يطلبون منه أن يدعو الله تعالى أن يرفع عنهم هذا العذاب وهو معنى  قوله  تعالى: {فَارْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُبِينٍ  يَغْشَى  النَّاسَ هَذَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا  الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا  مُؤْمِنُونَ} أي برسولك وبما جاء به من الهدى والدين  الحق.
وقوله  تعالى: {أَنَّى لَهُمُ4 الذِّكْرَى وَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ  مُبِينٌ ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا مُعَلَّمٌ مَجْنُونٌ} أي ومن  أين يأتيهم  التذكر فينيبوا إلى ربهم ويسلموا له، والحال أنه قد جاء رسول  مبين للحق  مظهر له فعرفوه أنه رسول حق وصدق ثم تولوا عنه أي أعرضوا عنه  وعما جاء به  وقالوا معلم أي5 هو رجل يعلمه غيره الذي يقوله ولم يكن رسولا  وقالوا مجنون  فلذا تذكرهم وتوبتهم مستبعدة جداً. وقوله تعالى: إنا كاشفوا  العذاب قليلا  إنكم عائدون وفعلاً كشف الله عنهم عذاب المخمصة ونزل الغيث  بديارهم وسعدت  بلادهم بعد شقاء دام سبع سنوات، وعادوا إلى الشرك وحرب  الإسلام والمسلمين.
وقوله  تعالى: {يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَى إِنَّا  مُنْتَقِمُونَ} 6  أي وارتقب يا رسولنا يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا  منتقمون، وكان ذلك ببدر  حيث انتقم الله منهم فقتل رجالهم بل صناديدهم وأسر  من أسر منهم، وكان بطشة  لم تعرفها قريش قط.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- صدق وعد الله لرسوله واستجابة دعائه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
2- الإيمان عند معاينة العذاب لا يجدي ولا ينفع.
3- بيان ما قابلت به قريش دعوة الإسلام من جحود وكفران.
4- إخبار القرآن بالغيب وصدقه في ذلك آية أنه وحي الله وكلامه تعالى.
__________
1 ارتقب معناه انتظر يا رسولنا يوم تأتي السماء الخ. وقيل ارتقب معناه أحفظ لأن الرقيب يطلق على الحافظ.
2 العهن الصوف يصبغ بالدم ويشوى ويؤكل لشدة الجوع الذي أصابهم.
3  لا منافاة بين هذا الدخان الثابت بالقرآن والسنة، وبين الدخان الذي هو  من  أشراط الساعة والثابت بالسنة الصحيحة في حديث مسلم وهو أنها لن تقوم  حتى  تروا قبلها عشر آيات فذكر - الدخان والدجال والدابة وطلوع الشمس من  مغربها  ونزول عيسى بن مريم ويأجوج ومأجوج وثلاثة خسوف خسف بالمشرق وخسف  بالمغرب  وخسف بجزيرة العرب وآخر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن تطرد الناس إلى  محشرهم.
4  أنى اسم استفهام الأصل أنه يستفهم به عن المكان ويتوسع فيه فيستفهم به  عن  الحال كما هي هنا والاستفهام هنا إنكاري أي كيف يتذكرون وهم في شك  يلعبون  وجملة قد جاءهم رسول حالية فهي في محل نصب.
5 أي لم يكتفوا بالأعراض بل زادوا عليه الافتراء والسب إذ قالوا معلم مجنون.
6  يقال انتقم منه أي عاقبه والنقمة بالكسر والفتح والجمع نقم كعنب ونقمات   ككلمات والظرف (يوم) متعلق بجملة (إنا منتقمون) أي منتقمون يوم البطش.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الدخان - (2)  
الحلقة (772)
سورة الدخان
مكية وآياتها تسع وخمسون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 10الى صــــ 14)

وَلَقَدْ  فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ  قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ (17)  أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ  عِبَادَ اللهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (18)  وَأَنْ لا تَعْلُوا  عَلَى اللهِ إِنِّي آتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (19)  وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ  بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجُمُونِ (20) وَإِنْ لَمْ  تُؤْمِنُوا لِي  فَاعْتَزِلُونِ (21) فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاءِ  قَوْمٌ مُجْرِمُونَ  (22) فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنَّكُمْ  مُتَّبَعُونَ (23) وَاتْرُكِ  الْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ جُنْدٌ  مُغْرَقُونَ (24)
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون: أي ولقد اختبرنا قبلهم أي قبل كفار قريش قوم فرعون من الأقباط.
وجاءهم رسول كريم: أي موسى بن عمران صلوات الله عليه وسلامه.
أن أدوا إلي عباد الله: أي ادفعوا إلي عباد الله بني إسرائيل وأرسلوهم معي.
إني لكم رسول أمين: أي إني رسول الله إليكم أمين على وحيه ورسالته.
وأن لا تعلوا على الله: أي وبأن لا تطغوا على الله فتكفروا به وتعصوه.
إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين: أي بحجة واضحة تدل على صدقي في رسالتي وما أطالبكم به.
وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن: أي وأنى قد اعتصمت بربي وربكم واستجرت به أن ترجموني.
ترجمون
وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون: أي إن لم تصدقوني في ما جئتكم به فخلوا سبيلي واتركوني.
فدعا ربه: أي فلما كذبه فرعون وقومه وهموا بقتله نادى ربه يا رب.
إن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون: أي إن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون بالكفر والظلم.
فأسري بعبادي ليلا إنكم: أي فأجابه ربه بأن قال له فأسري بعبادي أي بني إسرائيل ليلاً إن
متبعون 
وأترك البحر رهواً: أي وإذا اجتزت أن وقومك البحر فتركه رهواً ساكناً كما هو حين دخلته مع بني إسرائيل.
إنهم جند مغرقون: أي إن فرعون وقومه جند والله مغرقهم في البحر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا} 1 هذا شروع في قصة موسى مع فرعون لوجود  تشابه  بين أكابر مجرمي قريش وبين فرعون في ظلمه وعلوه، والقصد تسلية  الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وتخفيف ألمه النفسي من جراء ما  يلاقي من  أكابر مجرمي قريش في مكة فقال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا  قَبْلَهُمْ} أي  قبل كفار قريش قوم فرعون من القبط وجاءهم رسول كريم أي على  ربه وعلى قومه  من بني إسرائيل هو موسى بن عمران عليه السلام، أن أدوا أي  بأن أدوا أي  ادفعوا إلى عباد الله بني إسرائيل وأرسلوهم معي إني لكم رسول  أمين على  رسالتي صادق في قولي، وبأن لا تعلوا على الله أي بأن لا تطغوا  على الله  فتكفروا به وتعصوه فيما يأمركم به وينهاكم عنه. إني آتيكم بسلطان  مبين أي  بحجة بينة واضحة على صحة ما أطالبكم به. وإني عذت2 بربي وربكم أي  استجرت  وتحصنت أن ترجمون بأقوالكم3 أو أعمالكم، وإن لم تؤمنوا أي لم  تصدقوا بما  جئتكم به فاعتزلون ولما أبوا إلا أذاه وأرادوا قتله دعا ربه  قائلا رب إن  هؤلاء قوم مجرمون كفرة ظلمة يعني فرعون وملأه فأوحى إليه ربه  تعالى فأسري4  بعبادي أي بني إسرائيل إذ هم المؤمنون وغيرهم من القبط  كافرون ليلا في آخر  الليل وأعلمه أن فرعون وجنوده متبعون لهم ليردوهم  وينكلوا بهم. وقوله  تعالى: {وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ5 رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ6  جُنْدٌ مُغْرَقُونَ} .  إنه لما ضرب موسى البحر بعصاه فانفلق فلقتين ودخل  بنو إسرائيل البحر  فاجتازوه أراد موسى أن يضرب البحر ليلتئم كما كان حتى  لا يدخله فرعون وجنده  فيدركوهم فقال له ربه تعالى أترك البحر رهواً أي  ساكنا كما كان حين  دخلتموه حتى إذا دخل فرعون وجنوده أطبقناه عليهم إنهم  جند مغرقون وهذا الذي  حصل فنجى7 الله موسى وبني إسرائيل وأغرق فرعون  وجنوده أجمعين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجود تشابه كبير بين فرعون وكفار قريش في العلو والصلف والكفر والظلم.
2- مشروعية الاعتبار بما سلف من أحداث في الكون والائتساء بالصالحين.
3- وجوب الاستعاذة بالله تعالى والاستجارة به إذ لا مجير على الحقيقة إلا هو ولا واقي سواه.
4- مشروعية دعاء الله تعالى على الظالمين وسؤاله النصر عليهم والنجاة منهم.
__________
1 فتنا بمعنى ابتلينا وهو الأمر بالإيمان والطاعة أي عاملتهم معاملة المختبر لهم وذلك ببعث موسى وأخيه هارون عليهما السلام.
2 كأنهم هددوه بالقتل فلذا استجار بالله تعالى.
3 الرجم بالقول الكذب على الشخص والافتراء عليه كذباً والرجم بالأعمال معناه القتل بالحجارة.
4 قرأ نافع وغيره بهمزة وصل وقرأ حفص وغيره بهمزة قطع لأن الفعل ثلاثيا نحو سرى يسري سرياً وأسرى يسري إسراء.
5  المراد بالبحر هنا بحر القلزم المعروف اليوم بالبحر الأحمر ورهوا منصوب   على الحال والرهوة الفجوة الواسعة مأخوذ من (رها) إذا فتح بين رجليه   ومعناه: اترك البحر مفتوحاً ساكناً حتى يدخل فرعون وجنده فيهلكون.
6 جملة إنهم جند مغرقون تعليلية ومغرقون مقضياً ومحكوم بإغراقهم.
7  وكانت هذه النجاة يوم عاشوراء وهو عاشر شهر المحرم بحديث صيام اليهود  فيه  لأن الله أنجا فيه موسى وبني إسرائيل فصامه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وأمر بصيامه وقال نحن أولى بموسى منهم.
************************
كَمْ   تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26)   وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ (27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا   قَوْماً آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ   وَمَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ (29) وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ مِنَ   الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (30) مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِياً مِنَ   الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31) وَلَقَدِ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى   الْعَالَمِينَ (32) وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الْآياتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاءٌ مُبِينٌ   (33)
شرح الكلمات:
كم تركوا من جنات: أي بساتين وحدائق غناء.
ومقام كريم: أي مجلس حسن ومحافل مزينة ومنازل حسنة.
ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين: أي نضرة عيش ولذاذته كانوا فيها ناعمين.
وأورثناها قوماً آخرين: أي بني إسرائيل.
فما بكت عليهم السماء: أي لهوانهم على الله بسبب كفرهم وظلمهم.
والأرض
وما كانوا منظرين: أي ممهلين حتى يتوبوا.
من العذاب المهين: أي قتل أبنائهم واستخدام نسائهم.
ولقد اخترناهم على علم على: أي اخترناهم على علم منا على عالمي زمانهم من الإنس والجن. وذلك لكثرة
العالمين الأنبياء منهم وفيهم.
وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء: أعطيناهم من النعم ما فيه بلاء مبين أي واضح كانفلاق البحر والمن والسلوى.
مبين
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في قصة موسى عليه السلام مع عدو الله فرعون عليه  لعائن  الرحمن قال تعالى: {كَمْ تَرَكُوا1 مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ} أي كم ترك فرعون  وجنوده  اللذين هلكوا معه في البحر أي تركوا كثيراً من الجنات أي البساتين  والعيون  الجارية فيها سقي الزروع، ومقام كريم أي منازل حسنة ومحافل مزينة  بأنواع  الزينة والمحفل مكان الاحتفال، ونعمه2 أي متعة عظيمة كانوا فيها  فاكهين أي  ناعمين مترفين وقوله تعالى: كذلك3 هكذا كانت نعمتهم فسلبناهما  منهم لكفرهم  بنا وتعاليهم على شرائعنا وأوليائنا، {وَأَوْرَثناها  قَوْماً آخَرِينَ4}  هم بنو إسرائيل إذ رجعوا إلى مصر بعد هلاك فرعون.  وقوله تعالى: {فَمَا  بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ} ، لأنهم  كانوا كافرين لم يعملوا  على الأرض خيراً ولم يعرج إلى السماء من عملهم  خيرٌ فلم يبكون إنما يبكي  المسلم تبكيه الأرض التي كان يسجد عليها ويعبد  الله تعالى فوقها وتبكيه  السماء التي كان كل يوم وليلة يصعد إليها عمله  الصالح، وقوله وما كانوا  منظرين أي ممهلين بل عاجلهم الرب بالعقوبة, ولم  يمهلهم علهم يتوبون لعلم  الله تعالى بطبع قلوبهم وكم واعدوا موسى إن رفع  عنهم العذاب يؤمنون,  وماآمنوا. وقوله تعالى ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من  العذاب المهين هذه بعض  أياديه على بني إسرائيل وهي أنه نجاهم من العذاب  المهين الذي كان فرعون  وقومه يصبونه عليهم إذ كانوا يذبحون أبنائهم  ويستحيون نسائهم للخدمة  والامتهان وأي عذاب مهين أكبر من هذا؟ من فرعون أي  من عذاب فرعون الذي كان  ينزله بهم إنه كان عالياً من المسرفين أي كان  فرعون جباراً طاغياً من  المسرفين في الكفر والظلم. وقوله تعالى {وَلَقَدِ  اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ} أي بني  إسرائيل على علم أي منا على العالمين أي عالمي  زمانهم من الثقلين الإنس  والجن, وقوله تعالى: {وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ} أي  أعطيناهم من الآيات {مَا فِيهِ  بَلاءٌ مُبِينٌ5} أي اختبار عظيم ومن تلك  الآيات انفلاق البحر،
وتظليل الغمام لهم والمن والسلوى في التيه إلى غير ذلك مما هو اختبار عظيم لهم أيشكرون أم يكفرون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان سنة الله في سلب النعم وإنزال النقم بمن كفر نعم الله ولم يشكرها   فعصى ربه وأطاع هواه ونفسه فترك الصلاة واتبع الشهوات وترك القرآن واشتغل   بالأغاني، وأعرض عن ذكر الله واقبل على ذكر الدنيا ومفاتنها.
2- بيان  هوان أهل الكفر والفسق على الله وعلى الكون كله، وكرامة أهل  الإيمان  والتقوى على الله وعلى الكون كله حتى أن السماء والأرض تبكيهم إذا  ماتوا.
3- ذم العلو في الأرض وهو التكبر والإسراف في كل شيء.
4- بيان أن الله يبتلي أي يختبر عباده بالخير والشر.

__________
1 كم للتكثير كرب للتقليل غالباً.
2 النعمة بفتح النون التنعيم يقال نعمه فتنعم، والنعمة بالكسر اليد والصنيعة والمنة وما أنعم به على المرء ومثلها النعماء والنعمى.
3 كذلك قيل الأمر كذلك فيوقف على كذلك وقيل كذلك أفعل بمن عصاني أو كذلك كان أمرهم.
4  يرى بعضهم أن المراد بقوم آخرين أنهم غير بني إسرائيل وإنما هم من  الأقباط  أهل مصر أنفسهم لأن بني إسرائيل لم يعودوا إلى مصر بعد أن خرجوا  منها  مستدلاً بأن الله تعالى قال {وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ}  ولم  يقل (ولقد نجيناهم) فيعود الضمير على بني إسرائيل لكن في آية الشعراء  قال  تعالى {كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ} فهذا نص صريح  وطريق  الجمع أن يقال أن بني إسرائيل بعد موت موسى وانتصارهم على  الكنعانيين  والعمالقة وإقامة دولة في فلسطين دخلوا مصر وحكموها أما على  عهد سليمان  فإنهم حكموا غالب المعمورة وهذا وجه الجمع والله أعلم.
5 في هذا البلاء  المبين أربعة أوجه ذكرها القرطبي وهي نعمة ظاهرة -عذابه  شديد- اختبار يتميز  به الكافر من المؤمن - ابتلاء بالشدة والرخاء.
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
*
*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الدخان - (3)  
الحلقة (773)
سورة الدخان
مكية وآياتها تسع وخمسون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 14الى صــــ 19)

إِنَّ  هَؤُلاءِ لَيَقُولُونَ  (34) إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا مَوْتَتُنَا الْأُولَى  وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنْشَرِينَ  (35) فَأْتُوا بِآبَائِنَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ (36) أَهُمْ خَيْرٌ  أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ  إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ (37) وَمَا  خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لاعِبِينَ (38)  مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلَّا  بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ (39) إِنَّ يَوْمَ  الْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (40)  يَوْمَ لا يُغْنِي مَوْلىً عَنْ  مَوْلىً شَيْئاً وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ  (41) إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ اللهُ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (42)
شرح الكلمات:
إن هؤلاء: أي المشركين من قريش.
إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى: أي لا حياة بعدها ولا موت وهذا تكذيب بالبعث الآخر.
وما نحن بمنشرين: أي بمبعوثين أحياء من قبورنا بعد موتنا.
فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين: أي فأت يا محمد بآبائنا الذين ماتوا إن كنت صادقاً في أننا بعد موتنا وبلانا نبعث أحياء من قبورنا.
أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم: أي هؤلاء المشركون خير في القوة والمناعة أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم كعاد.
أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين: أي أنزلنا بهم عقوبتنا فأهلكناهم إنهم كانوا قوما مجرمين.
لاعبين: أي عابثين بخلقهما لا لغرض صالح.
ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق: أي إلا لأمر اقتضى خلقهما وهو أن أذكر فيهما وأشكر.
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين: أي إن يوم القيامة الذي يفصل فيه بين الخلائق ويحكم ميعادهم أجمعين حيث يجمعهم الله فيه.
يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئاً: أي يوم لا يكفي قريب قريبه بدفع شيء من العذاب عنه.
ولا هم ينصرون: أي لا ينصر بعضهم بعضا.
إلا من رحم الله: أي لكن من رحمه الله فإنه يدفع عنه العذاب وينصر.
إنه هو العزيز الرحيم: أي الغالب المنتقم من أعدائه الرحيم بأوليائه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قوم النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فما ذكر قصص موسى وفرعون إلا تنبيها وتذكيراً لعلهم يتذكرون  فقال  تعالى: {إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ} الأدنون الهابطين بعقولهم إلى أسوأ  المستويات ما  يستحون ولا يخجلون فيقولون إن هي1 إلا موتتنا الأولى منكرين  للبعث والجزاء  ليواصلوا كفرهم وفسقهم، فلذا قالوا وما نحن بمنشرين أي  بمبعوثين أحياء من  قبورنا كما تعدنا يا محمد، وإن أصررتم على قولكم  بالحياة الثانية فأتوا  بآبائنا الذين ماتوا {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ2}  في ذلك وقولهم فأتوا وإن  كنتم ليس من باب تعظيم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإنما شعور  منهم أنه ليس وحده في هذه الدعوة بل وراءه  من هو دافع له على ذلك.3
وقوله  تعالى: {أَهُمْ4 خَيْرٌ أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّع5 وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ  أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ} ؟ انهم ليسوا  بخير منهم  بأي حال لا في المال ولا في الرجال فكما أهلكناهم نهلك هؤلاء،  وأهلكنا  الأولين لأنهم كانوا مجرمين أي على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي،  وهؤلاء مجرمون  أيضاً فهم مستوجبون للهلاك وسوف يهلكون إن لم يتوبوا  فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا  ويطيعوا الله ورسوله.
وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا لاعِبِينَ} ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق  {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ} هذا دليل على البعث والجزاء إذ  ليس من الحكمة أن يخلق الله  الكون لا لشيء ثم يعدمه ولا شيء وراء ذلك هذا  من اللعب والعبث الذي يننزه  عنه العقلاء فكيف بواهب العقول جل وعز إنه ما  خلق الكون إلا ليذكر فيه  ويشكر فمن ذكره فيه وشكره أكرمه وجزاه بأحسن  الجزاء، ومن تركه وكفره أهانه  وجزاه بأسوء الجزاء وذلك يتم بعد نهاية هذه  الحياة ووجود الحياة الثانية  وهو يوم القيامة.
ولذا قال تعالى: {إِنَّ  يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ} أي  إنً يوم القيامة لفصل  القضاء والحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا من التوحيد  والشرك، والبرور والفجور  هو ميعادهم الذي يحضرون فيه أجمعين يوم لا يغني  مولى عن مولى شيئاً ولا هم  ينصرون أي يوم لا يكفي أحد قريب كابن العم عن  أحد بدفع شيء من العذاب عنه،  ولا بنصر بعضهم بعضاً كما كانوا في الدنيا،  وقوله تعالى إلا من رحم الله أي  لكن من رحم الله في الدنيا بالإيمان  والتوحيد فإنه يرحمه في الآخرة فيشفع  فيه ولياً من أوليائه إنه تعالى هو  العزيز أي الانتقام من أعدائه الرحيم  بأوليائه. والناس بين ولي الله وعدوه  فأولياؤه هم المؤمنون المتقون وأعداؤه  هم الكافرون الفاجرون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- الإجرام هو سبب الهلاك والدمار كيفما كان فاعله.
3-  تبع الحميرى كان عبدا6 صالحا ملكاً حاكماً وكان قومه كافرين فأهلكهم  الله  وأنجاه ومن معه من المؤمنين الصالحين ففي هذا الملك الصالح عبرة لمن  يعتبر.
4- تنزه الرب تعالى عن اللعب والعبث فيما يخلق ويهب، ويأخذ ويعطي ويمنع.
5- يوم القيامة وهو يوم الفصل ميعاد الخليقة كلها حيث تجمع لفصل القضاء.
6- لا تنفع قرابة ولا خلة ولا صداقة يوم القيامة، ولكن الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
__________
1 إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى مبتدأ وخبر نحو إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا فإن نافية بمعنى ما والضمير مبتدأ وما بعد إلا الخبر.
2  قيل في هذا القائل أنه أبو جهل قال للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ يا محمد إن كنت صادقاً في قولك فابعث لنا رجلين من آبائنا أحدهما   قصي بن كلاب فإنه كان رجلاً صادقاً لنسأله عما كان بعد الموت.
3 جائز  أن يكون الخطاب للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وجائز أن  يكون مع  المؤمنين وهذا هو الظاهر لأن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ كان  معه أصحابه يدعون بدعوته وعلى رأسهم أبو بكر الصديق ومن آمن  معه من أعيان  مكة وأشرافها كعثمان وعلي وعمر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
4 الاستفهام  إنكاري أي ليسوا خيرا من قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم كعاد وثمود  وقد أهلكهم  الله والمراد من قوم تبع أقوام ملوك التبابعة إذ تبع لقب لمن  يملك بلاد  اليمن كلها ككسرى للفرس وقيصر للروم.
5 في مسند أحمد رحمه الله أن النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال  "لا تسبوا تبعاً فإنه كان قد أسلم"  ولذا ذكر تعالى هلاك قومه ولم يذكره  معهم ويقال له أسعد ويكنى أبا كرب وكان  قبل البعثة المحمدية بألف سنة أو  ما يقارب ذلك وقصة حياته مشهورة في كتب  السيرة وفي كتابنا هذا الحبيب بيان  ذلك.
6 إنه غزا المدينة بعد عودته من  غزو العراق وأراد خرابها ثم ترك لما علم  من قبل اليهود أنها مهاجر نبي  اسمه أحمد فقال شعراً تركه عند أهلها  فتوارثوه كابراً عن كابر إلى أن هاجر  النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فأدوه إليه ومر بالكعبة فكساها وهذا  شعره:
شهدت على أحمد أنه
رسول من الله باري النسم
فلو مد عمري إلى عمره
لكنت وزيرا له وابن عم
******************************  *****
إِنَّ   شَجَرَتَ الزَّقُّومِ (43) طَعَامُ الْأَثِيمِ (44) كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي   فِي الْبُطُونِ (45) كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ (46) خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى   سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ (47) ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ   الْحَمِيمِ (48) ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ (49) إِنَّ   هَذَا مَا كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ (50)
شرح الكلمات:
إن شجرت الزقوم: أي الشجرة التي تثمر الزقوم وهي من اخبث الشجر ثمراً مرارة وقبحاً.
طعام الأثيم: أي ثمرها طعام الأثيم أبي جهل وأصحابه من ذوي الآثام الكبيرة.
كالمهل: أي كدردي الزيت الأسود.
يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم: أي الماء الشديد الحرارة.
خذوه فاعتلوه: أي يقال للزبانية خذوه فاعتلوه أي جروه بغلظة وشدة.
إلى سواء الجحيم: أي إلى وسطها.
ذق إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم: أي ذق العذاب إنك كنت تقول ما بين جبلي مكة أعز وأكرم مني.
ما كنتم به تمترون: أي إن هذا العذاب الذي كنتم تمترون به أي تشكون فيه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر النار وما فيها من ضروب العذاب قال تعالى:   {إِنَّ شَجَرَتَ الزَّقُّومِ طَعَامُ الْأَثِيمِ} كأبي جهل وأضرابه من ذوي   الآثام، وشجرة الزقوم تنبت في أصل الجحيم طلعها كأنه رؤوس الشياطين في   القبح وثمرها الذي هو الزقوم مر أشد المرارة جعلها الله تعالى 
طعام  الأثيم أبي جهل وذوي الآثام الكبيرة. وقوله تعالى في الإخبار عنها   {كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي1 الْبُطُونِ كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ} أي كدردي الزيت   يغلي في بطون الآثمين كغلي الحميم أي الماء الحار الشديد الحرارة. وقوله   تعالى: {خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى2 سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ} ، ثم صبوا فوق   رأسه من عذاب الحميم أي بقال للزبانية وهم الملائكة الموكلون بالنار   وعذابها خذوه فاعتلوه أي ادفعوه واجذبوه بعنف إلى وسط الجحيم، ثم صبوا فوق   رأسه من عذاب الحميم أي صبوا فوق رأسه الماء الحار الشديد الحرارة ويقال   له: تهكما به ذق إنك أنت3 العزيز الكريم أي كما كنت تقول في الدنيا إذ كان   أبو جهل يقول: ما بين جبلي مكة أعز وأكرم مني، وكان يجمع أولاده ويضع بين   أيديهم الزبدة وتمر العجوة ويقول لهم تزقموا هذا هو الزقوم الذي يهددنا به   محمد اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ هَذَا مَا   كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ} أي يقال لهم إن هذا أي العذاب الذي كنتم تشكون   في أنه كائن يوم القيامة، وذلك لتكذيبهم بالبعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- عظم عذاب النار وفظاعة ما يلاقيه ذوو الآثام الكبيرة فيها.
3-  يوجد شجرة بأريحا من الغور لها ثمر كالتمر حلو عفيص، لنواه دهن عظيم   المنافع عجيب الفعل في تحليل الرياح الباردة وأمراض البلغم وأوجاع المفاصل   والنقرس وعرق النسا والريح اللاحجة في حق الورك، يشرب منه زنة سبعة دراهم   ثلاثة أيام، وربما أقام الزمنى، والمقعدين. ذكر هذا صاحب حاشية الجمل على   الجلاليين عند تفسير هذه الآية. ولو أمكن أخذ هذا الثمر واستخراج زيته   وتداوي به لكان خيرا.
4- من أشد أنواع العذاب في النار العذاب النفسي بالتهكم والسخرية من المعذبين وهو العذاب المهين الذي يهين المعذبين ويدوس كرامتهم.
__________
1 قرأ نافع تغلي بالتاء وقرأ حفص بالياء على رجوع الضمير إلى الطعام لا إلى المهل.
2 العتل القود بعنف وشدة. وقرأ نافع فاعتلوه بضم التاء وقرأ حفص فاعتلوه بجر التاء.
3  هذا مقول قول محذوف تقديره: قولوا له ذق.. والذوق مستعار للإحساس وصيغة   الأمر هنا مستعملة في الإهانة وجملة. إنك أنت العزيز الكريم جملة تعليلية   للأمر قبله ذق إنك. والمراد بها التهكم والإزدراء إذ المراد أن أنت الذليل   المهان.
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الدخان - (4)  
الحلقة (774)
سورة الدخان
مكية وآياتها تسع وخمسون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 19الى صــــ 24)**
إِنَّ  الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ  (51) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (52)  يَلْبَسُونَ مِنْ سُنْدُسٍ  وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ (53) كَذَلِكَ  وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم  ْ بِحُورٍ  عِينٍ (54) يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِكُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ  آمِنِينَ (55) لا  يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ  الْأُولَى وَوَقَاهُمْ  عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (56) فَضْلاً مِنْ رَبِّكَ  ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ (57) فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ  بِلِسَانِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (58) فَارْتَقِبْ إِنَّهُمْ  مُرْتَقِبُونَ (59)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المتقين في مقام أمين: أي إن  الذين اتقوا ربهم في الدنيا فآمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات بعد اجتناب الشرك  والمعاصي في مجلس آمين لا يلحقهم فيه خوف  بحال.
في جنات وعيون: هذا هو المقام الأمين.
من سندس وإستبرق: أي مارق من الديباج، وما غلظ منه.
متقابلين: أي لا ينظر بعضهم إلى قفا بعض لأن الأسرة تدور بهم.
كذلك، وزوجناهم: أي الأمر كذلك وزوجناهم.
بحور عين: أي بنساء بيض واسعات الأعين.
يدعون فيها: أي يطلبون الخدم فيها أن يأتوهم بكل فاكهة.
آمنين: أي من انقطاعها ومن مضراتها ومن كل مخوفٍ.
لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة: أي لكن الموتة الأولى فقد ذاقوها.
الأولى
فإنما يسرناه بلسانك: أي سهلنا القرآن بلغتك.
لعلهم يتذكرون: أي يتعظون فيؤمنون ويوحدون لكنهم لا يؤمنون.
فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون: أي فانتظر هلاكهم فإنهم منتظرون هلاكك.
لما ذكر تعالى حال أهل النار عقب عليه بذكر حال أهل الجنة وهذا هو أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب الذي تميز به القرآن
الكريم  لأنه كتاب دعوة وهداية زيادة على أنه كتاب تشريع وأحكام فقال عز  قائل:  {إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي1 مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُون}  فأخبر  تعالى أن الذين اتقوه في الدنيا فآمنوا به وأطاعوه في أمره ونهيه  ولم  يشركوا به هؤلاء في مقام أمين أي في مجلس آمن لا يلحقهم فيه خوف، وبين  ذلك  المقام الآمن بقوله {فِي جَنَّاتٍ} أي بساتين وعيون. يلبسون أي  ثيابهم من2  سندس واستبرق، والسندس مارق من الحرير والاستبرق ما غلظ منه،  وقوله  متقابلين أي لا ينظر بعضهم إلى قفا بعض لأن الأسرة التي هم عليها  تدور.  وقوله تعالى: {كَذَلِكَ} أي الأمر كذلك أي كما وصفنا وزوجناهم بحور3  عين،  الحوراء من النساء البيضاء ومن في عينيها حور وهو كبر بياض العين  على  سوادها والعين جمع عيناء وهو واسعة العينين. وقوله {يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا   بِكُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ آمِنِينَ} أي يطلبون الخدمة أن يوافوهم بكل فاكهة حال   كونهم آمنين من انقطاعها ومن ضررها ومن كل مخوف يلحق بسببها أو بسبب غيرها.
وقوله  تعالى: {لا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ  الْأُولَى} 4  أي لا يذوقون في الجنة الموت بعد الموتة الأولى التي ذاقوها  في الدنيا فإن  أهلها لا يمرضون ولا يهرمون ولا يموتون وقوله تعالى:  {وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ  الْجَحِيمِ} ، وهذا دال على أن غير المتقين من  الموحدين قد يذوقون عذاب  الجحيم قبل دخولهم الجنة بخلاف المتقين فإنهم لا  يدخلون النار البتة وقوله  تعالى: {فَضْلاً مِنْ رَبِّكَ} أي كان ذلك  الإنعام والتكريم فضلا من ربك إذ  لم يستوجبوه لمجرد تقواهم وقد قال الرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  في حديث مسلم "سددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا  واعلموا أنه لن يدخل أحدكم الجنة  عمله" قالوا ولا أنت يا سول الله قال  "ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة  منه وفضل". وقوله ذلك هو الفوز  العظيم. أي النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هو  الفوز العظيم وهو كما في قوله  من سورة آل عمران: {فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ  النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَقَدْ فَازَ} .
وقوله تعالى: {فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُون5َ} أي فإنما سهلنا القرآن بلغتك العربية 
لعلهم يتذكرون فيتعظون فيؤمنون ويتقون. لكن أكثرهم لم يتعظ فارتقب ما يحل بهم فإنهم منتظرون ما يكون لك من نجاح أو إخفاق.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل التقوى وكرامة أهلها والتقوى هي خشية من الله تحمل على طاعة الله بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه.
2- بيان شيء من نعيم أهل الجنة ترغيباً في العمل لها.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
4- بيان الحكمة من تسهيل فهم القرآن الكريم وهو الاتعاظ المقتضي للتقوى.
__________
1 المقام بضم الميم مكان الإقامة، والمقام بالفتح مكان القيام ويتناول السكن وما يتبعه. وقرأه نافع بضم الميم وقرأه حفص بفتح الميم.
2 من سندس من لبيان الجنس والمبين محذوف دل عليه يلبسون أي ثياباً.
3  عن ابن مسعود أن المرأة من الحور العين ليرى مخ ساقها من وراء اللحم   والعظم. وقال مجاهد إنما سميت الحور حوراً لأنهن يحار الطرف في حسنهن   وبياضهن وصفاء لونهن ولا منافاة بين هذه الصفات. وروى أن خراج القمامة من   المسجد مهور الحور العين في أثرين أحدهما عن أنس ونصه كنس المساجد مهور   الحور العين.
4 الاستثناء منقطع أي لكن الموتة الأولى قد ذاقوها في الدنيا.
5 الباء سببية أي يسرناه للحفظ والفهم بسبب لغتك العربية إذ المراد باللسان اللغة لا الجارحة المعروفة.
******************************  *
سورة الجاثية
مكية وآياتها سبع وثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حم  (1) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) إِنَّ  فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لآياتٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (3) وَفِي  خَلْقِكُمْ  وَمَا يَبُثُّ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ آيَاتٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ (4)  وَاخْتِلافِ  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  مِنْ رِزْقٍ  فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ  الرِّيَاحِ آيَاتٌ  لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (5)
شرح الكلمات:
حم: هذا أحد الحروف الهجائية يكتب هكذا: حم ويقرأ هكذا: حاميم
تنزيل الكتاب: أي القرآن.
من الله العزيز الحكيم: أي من عند الله العزيز الانتقام من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبيره.
إن في السموات والأرض: أي إن في خلق السموات والأرض.
لآيات: أي لدلالات واضحات على وجود الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته وهي موجبات الربوبية والألوهية له وحده دون سواه.
للمؤمنين: أي لأنهم بالإيمان أ؛ ياء يبصرون ويسمعون فيرون الآيات.
وفي خلقكم: أي وفي خلقكم أيها الناس وتركيب أعضائكم وسلامة بناينكم.
وما بث من دابة: أي وما خلق ونشر من أنواع الدواب من بهائم وغيرها.
آيات  لقوم يوقنون: أي علامات على قدرة الله تعالى على البعث الآخر إذ  الخالق  لهذه العوالم قادر على إعادتها بعد موتها، ولكن هذه الآيات لا  يراها إلا  القوم الموقنون في إيمانهم بربوبية الله وألوهيته وصفات الجلال  والكمال له.
واختلاف الليل والنهار: أي بمجيء هذا وذهاب ذاك وطول هذا وقصر ذاك على مدى الحياة.
وما أنزل الله من السماء من رزق: أي من مطر، وسمي المطر رزقاً لأنه يسببه.
فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها: أحيا بالمطر الأرض بعد موت نباتها بالجدب.
وتصريف الرياح: أي من صبا إلى دبور، ومن شمال إلى جنوب، ومن سموم إلى باردة ومن نسيم إلى عاصفة.
آيات  لقوم يعقلون: أي في اختلاف الليل والنهار وإنزال المطر وإحياء الأرض   وتصريف الرياح دلالات واضحة على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته واقتضاء  ذلك  ربوبية الله وألوهيته، لقوم يعقلون أي يستعملون عقولهم في إدراك  الأشياء  واستنتاج النتائج من مقدماتها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {حم} : الله  أعلم بمراده به إذ هو من المتشابه الذي أمرنا أن  نؤمن به ونفوض أمر معناه  إلى من أنزله سبحانه وتعالى. وقد ذكرنا مرات  فائدتين لهذه الحروف المقطعة  فلتراجع في أكثر السور المفتتحة بالحروف  المقطعة كحم الدخان السورة التي  قبل هذه السورة. وقوله 
تعالى تنزيل1 الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم أي  تنزيل القرآن كان من عند  الله العزيز أي الانتقام من أعدائه الحكيم في  تدبير أموره خلقه وقوله  تعالى: {إِنَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} أي  في خلقهما وإيجادهما وما  فيها من عجائب الصنعة كآيات للمؤمنين2 تدلهم على  استحقاق ربهم للعبادة  دون سواه من سائر خلقه، وخص المؤمنون بهذه الآيات  لأنهم أحياء يسمعون  ويبصرون ويعقلون فهم إذا نظروا في السموات والأرض تجلت  لهم حقائق أن  الخالق لهذه العوالم لن يكون إلا قادراً عليماً حكيماً عزيزاً  ومن ثم وجب  أن لا يعبد إلا هو، وكل عبادة لغيره باطلة.
وقوله: وفي  خلقكم أيها الناس أي في أطوار خلقكم من نطفة إلى علقة إلى مضغة  إلى بشر سوى  الخلقة معتدل المزاج والتركيب له سمع وبصر ونطق وفكر.
وما يبث من دابة  أي وما يخلق وما يفرق وينشر في الأرض من أنواع الدواب  والبهائم والحيوانات  على اختلافها من برية وبحرية آيات لقوم3 يوقنون أي  يوقنون في إيمانهم بالله  تعالى وآياته، كما يوقنون بحقائق الأشياء،  الثابتة لها فالواحد مع الواحد  اثنان والموجود ضد المعدوم، والأبيض خلاف  الأسود، والابن لابد به من أب،  والعذب خلاف المر فأصحاب هذا اليقين يرون  في خلق الإنسان والحيوان آيات  دالة على وجود الله وعلمه وعزته وحكمته  وقدرته على البعث والجزاء الذي  أنكره عادموا العقول من المشركين  والكافرين. وقوله: {وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَار} أي بتعاقبهما  بمجيء الليل وذهاب النهار، والعكس كذلك وبطول  أحدهما وقصر الآخر تارة  والعكس كذلك وما أنزل الله من السماء من رزق أي من  مطر هو سبب الرزق فأحيا  به الأرض بعد موتها بيبس النبات وموته عليها، وتصري  الرياح من صبا إلى  دبور، ومن شمال إلى جنوب ومن رخاء لينة إلى عاصفة ذات  برد أو سموم إن في  المذكورات آيات حججاً ودلائل دالة على وجود عبادة الله  وتوحيده في ذلك،  ولكن لقوم4 يعقلون أي لذوي العقول النيرة السليمة. أم  الذين لا عقول لهم  فلا يرون ولا في غيرها آية فضلا عن آياتٍ.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- عظم شأن القرآن الكريم لأنه تنزيل الله العزيز الحكيم.
2- الإيمان أعم من اليقين ومقدم عليه في الترتيب واليقين أعلى في الرتبة.
3- فضل العقل5 السليم إن استخدم في الخير وما ينفع.
4- تقرير ألوهية الله تعالى بتقرير ربوبيته في الخلق والتدبير والعلم والحكمة.
__________
1  تنزيل الكتاب مبتدأ خبره من الله وإيثار وصفي العزيز الحكيم من بين  أسماء  الله وصفاته الإيماء إلى أن هذا الكتاب ذو نبأ عظيم فهو عزيز بعزة  منزله لا  يقدر على مثله وذو حكم لا يخلو منها.
2 كون الآيات للمؤمنين دون  الكافرين باعتبار أنهم هم المنتفعون بها لأنهم  يسمعون ويبصرون ويعقلون  والكافرون فاقدون لذلك فلم تكن الآيات لهم لعدم  انتفاعهم بها.
3 اليقين  لا يكون إلا بعد الإيمان فالإيمان يثمر اليقين فالمؤمن يرى في  خلق السموات  والأرض أي في إيجادهما على ما هما عليه آيات على قدرة الله  تعالى وعلمه  وحكمته فيرتفع إيمانهم إلى مرتبة اليقين فيرون في أدق الأشياء  كالأجنة في  الأرحام وما هو أخفى يرون فيه آيات تزيد في يقينهم وتحملهم  على حبهم لله  وطاعتهم له والتقرب إليه.
4 والعقل مرتبة ثالثة بعد الإيمان واليقين في  باب الاهتداء فالذي يرى  اختلاف الليل والنهار ونزول الأمطار وما ينجم عنها  من نباتات وزروع ولم  يهتد إلى الإيمان فيؤمن قهو غير عاقل ولا يصح نسبته  إلى العقلاء.
5 من شروط التكليف العقل بلا خلاف بين أئمة الإسلام  والكافر غير مكلف  بفروع الشريعة أيضاً لأنه لو عقل لآمن ولو آمن لكلف  فالكافر لا يسمع ولا  يبصر ولا يعقل فكيف يكلف؟
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجاثية - (1)  
الحلقة (775)
**سورة الجاثية
مكية وآياتها سبع وثلاثون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 24الى صــــ 30)

تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللهِ نَتْلُوهَا  عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ  بَعْدَ اللهِ وَآيَاتِهِ  يُؤْمِنُونَ (6) وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ  (7) يَسْمَعُ آيَاتِ  اللهِ تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يُصِرُّ مُسْتَكْبِراً  كَأَنْ لَمْ  يَسْمَعْهَا فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (8) وَإِذَا  عَلِمَ مِنْ  آيَاتِنَا شَيْئاً اتَّخَذَهَا هُزُواً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  (9) مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ  مَا كَسَبُوا  شَيْئاً وَلا مَا اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ  وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (10) هَذَا هُدىً وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآياتِ  رَبِّهِمْ  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مِنْ رِجْزٍ أَلِيمٌ (11)
شرح الكلمات:
تلك آيات الله: أي تلك الآيات المذكورة آيات الله أي حججه الدالة على وحدانيته.
نتلوها عليك بالحق: أي نخبرك عنها بالحق لا بالباطل كما يخبر المشركون عن آلهتهم أنها تقربهم إلى الله زلفى كذبا وباطلا.
فبأي حديث بعد الله وآياته: أي فبأي حديث أيها المشركون بعد حديث الله هذا الذي يتلوه عليكم وبعد حججه هذه.
تؤمنون: أي تصدقون والجواب أنكم لا تؤمنون.
ويل لكل أفاك أثيم: أي عذاب الويل لكل كذاب ذي آثام كبيرة وكثيرة.
يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه: أي يسمع آيات القرآن كتاب الله تقرأ عليه.
ثم يصر مستكبراً كأن لم يسمعها: أي ثم يصر على الكفر حال كونه مستكبراً عم الإيمان والتوحيد كأن لم يسمعها.
وإذا علم من آياتنا شيئاً: أي إذا بلغه شيء من القرآن وعلم أنه من القرآن.
اتخذها هزوا: أي اتخذ تلك الآية أو الآيات مهزواً بها متهكما ساخراً منها.
له عذاب مهين: أي ذو إهانة لهم يهانون به وتكسر أنوفهم.
من ورائهم جهنم: أي أمامهم جهنم وذلك يوم القيامة، والوراء يطلق على الأمام كذلك.
ولا يغني عنهم ما كسبوا شيئاً: أي لا يكفى عنهم ما كسبوه من المال والأفعال التي كانوا يعتزون بها شيئاً من الإغناء.
ولا ما اتخذوا من دون الله من: أي ولا يغني عنهم كذلك ما اتخذوه من أصنام آلهة عبدوها دون الله تعالى.
أولياء
هذا  هدىً: أي هذا القرآن الذي أنزله الله تعالى على عبده ورسوله محمد  صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هدىً أي كله حجج وبراهين ودلالات هادية.
والذين كفروا بآيات ربهم: أي والذين كفروا بالقرآن فلم يهتدوا به وبقوا على ضلالهم من الشرك والمعاصي.
لهم عذاب من رجز أليم: أي لهم عذاب موجع من نوع الرجز وهو أشد أنواع العذاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قريش فبعد أن بين تعالى آياته في  الآفاق  وفي الأنفس قال لرسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ1 تلك آيات  الله أي  تلك الآيات المذكورة أي آيات الله أي حججه الدالة على وجوده وعلمه  وقدرته  وموجبة لربوبيته على خلقه وألوهيته فهو الإله الحق الذي لا إله  إلا هو حق  سواه.
وقوله فبأي حديث بعد الله وآياته يؤمنون أي إن لم يؤمن هؤلاء  المشركون  بالله رباً وإلهاً ولا رب غيره ولا إله سواه، وبآياته القرآنية  الحاملة  للهدى والخير والنور فبأي شيء يؤمنون أي يصدقون لا شيء يؤمنون لأن   الاستفهام إنكاري والإنكار كالنفي في معناه. وقوله {وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ   أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ2} يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه ثم يصر مستكبراً كأن لم   يسمعها هذا وعيد من الله تعالى شديد لكل كذاب يقلب الكذب فيصف الطاهر   بالخبيث والخبيث بالطيب والكاذب بالصادق، والصادق بالكاذب أثيم منغمس في   كبائر الإثم والفواحش. يسمع هذا الأفاك الأثيم آيات الله تتلى عليه وهي   القرآن الكريم، ثم يصر على الكفر مستكبراً عن الإيمان وبما يدعوا إليه من   التوحيد كأن لم يسمع تلك الآيات. قال تعالى لرسوله فبشره3 بعذاب أليم وقوله   تعالى وإذا علم أي ذلك الأفاك الأثيم من آياتنا شيئاً كأن تبلغه الآية أو   الآيات من القرآن اتخذها هزواً أي أخذ يهزأ بها ويسخر منها، ويواصل ذلك   فيجعلها هزواً بها، قال تعالى: أولئك أي الأفاكون الآثمون وما أكثرهم لهم   عذاب مهين أي فيه إهانة زائدة تنكسر منها أنوفهم التي كانت تأنف الحق   وتستكبر عنه. وقوله تعالى: {مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ} هذا وعيد لهم تابع   للأول إذ أخبر تعالى أن من ورائهم جهنم وذلك يوم القيامة ولفظ الوراء  يطلق  ويراد به الأمان فهو من الألفاظ المشتركة في معنيين فأكثر وقوله  {وَلا  يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ مَا كَسَبُوا4 شَيْئاً} أي ولا يكفي عنهم أموالهم  ولا  أولادهم ولا جاههم ولا كل ما كسبوا في هذه الدنيا أي لا يدفع ذلك عنهم  شيئا  من العذاب، وكذلك لا تغني عنهم آلهتهم التي عبدوها من دون الله شيئا  من  دفع العذاب. ولهم عذاب عظيم لا يقادر قدره، وكيف والعظيم جل جلاله  وصفه  بأنه عظيم.
وقوله تعالى: {هَذَا هُدىً5} أي هذا القرآن هدى أي يخرج من  الضلالة إلى  الهدى، ومن الكفر إلى الإيمان ومن الشرك إلى التوحيد لما فيه  من الهدى  والنور، ولما يدعو إليه من الحق والعدل والخير والذين كفروا به  وأعرضوا  عنه وهو آيات الله وحججه على خلقه هؤلاء لهم عذاب من رجز أليم أي  عذاب هو  من أشد أنواع العذاب لأنهم بالكفر بالآيات لم يزكوا أنفسهم ولم  يطهروها  فماتوا على أخبث النفوس وشرها فلا جزاء لهم إلا رجز العذاب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- القرآن نور وأعظم نور فمن لم يهتد عليه لا يرجى له الهداية أبداً.
2- الوعيد الشديد لأهل الإفك والآثام, والإفك الكذب المقلوب.
3- شر الناس من إذا سمع آيات الله استهزأ وسخر منها أو ممن يتلوها.
4- لم يغن عمن مات على الكفر شيء من كسب في هذه الحياة الدنيا من مال وولد وجاه وسلطان.
5- لم يغن عن المشرك ما كان يعبد من دون الله أو مع الله من أصنام وأوثان وملائكة أو أنبياء أو أولياء.
__________
1 أشار إليها بلام البعد للدلالة على علو شأنها وعزة مرامها ولولا هذا لقال هذه آيات الله لقرب ذكرها.
2  صاحب هاتين الصفتين كثرة الإفك وكثرة الإثم هو في خبث نفسه كالشياطين  سواء  بسواء إذ مثله هو الذي تنزل عليه الشياطين ويتحد معها على الخبث  والكفر  والشر والإفساد.
3 البشارة تكون بالخبر السار الذي تتهلل به البشرة  بالبشر والطلاق  والتبشير بالعذاب يورث اسوداد الوجه وكلوحه فالبشارة هنا من  باب التهكم به  أو لكون البشرة تتغير للخبر فصح إطلاق البشارة عليه.
4  في الآية إشارة إلى أن أصحاب هذه الصفات يكونون من أرباب الأموال لأنهم   يكتسبونها بكل وسيلة ولو ببيع عقولهم وضمائرهم وأموالهم والمحافظة عليها  من  عوامل ردهم لدعوة الإسلام ومحاربتها كما هو مشاهد.
5 هذا هدى أي هذا القرآن هدى في ذاته وما يدعوا إليه ومن كفر به فحرم الهداية فلم يهتد فلا جزاء له إلا جزاء العذاب الأليم.
******************************  **
اللهُ  الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ فِيهِ  بِأَمْرِهِ  وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (12)  وَسَخَّرَ  لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً  مِنْهُ إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (13) قُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  يَغْفِرُوا لِلَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ أَيَّامَ اللهِ  لِيَجْزِيَ قَوْماً  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (14) مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً  فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ  أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ  تُرْجَعُونَ (15)
شرح الكلمات:
الله الذي سخر لكم البحر: أي الله المعبود بحق لا الآلهة الباطلة سخر لكم أي لأجلكم البحر بأن جعله أملس تطفو فوقه الأخشاب ونحوها.
لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره: أي جعله كذلك لتجري السفن فيه بإذن الله تعالى.
ولتبتغوا من فضله: أي لتسافروا إلى طلب الرزق من إقليم إلى إقليم.
ولعلكم تشكرون: أي رجاء أن تشكروا نعم الله عليكم.
وسخر لكم ما في السموات: أي من شمس وقمر ونجوم ورياح وماء أمطار.
وما في الأرض جميعا: أي وما في الأرض من جبال وأنهار وأشجار ومعادن منه تعالى.
إن في ذلك لآيات: أي علامات ودلائل وحجج على وجود الله وألوهيته.
لقوم  يتفكرون: أي لقوم يستخدمون عقولهم فيتفكرون في وجود هذه المخلوقات  ومن  أوجدها ولماذا أوجدها فتتجلى لهم حقائق وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته ورحمته   فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا: أي قل يا رسولنا للمؤمنين من عبادنا يغفروا أي يتجاوزوا 
ولا يؤاخذوا.
الذين  لا يرجون أيام الله: أي لا يتوقعون أيام الله أي بالإدالة منهم  للمؤمنين  فيذلهم الله وينصر المؤمنين عليهم وهم الرسول وأصحابه وهذا قبل  الأمر  بجهادهم.
ليجزي قوماً بما كانوا يكسبون: أي ليجزي تعالى يوم القيامة  قوماً منهم وهم  الذين علم تعالى أنهم لا يؤمنون بما كسبوه من أذى الرسول  والمؤمنين.
من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه: أي فهو الذي يرحم ويسعد به.
ومن أساء فعليها: أي ومن عمل سوءاً فالعقوبة تحل به لا بغيره.
ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون: أي يعد الموت ويحكم بينكم في ما كان بينكم من خلاف وأذى.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فقوله تعالى: {اللهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ1} تذكير لأولئك المعرضين   بالحجج والآيات الدالة على وجوب الإيمان بالله وتوحيده وطاعته فهو تعالى   يعرفهم أن ما بهم من نعم هي من الله لا من غيره من تلك الآلهة الباطلة.   الله لا غيره هو الذي سخر لكم أي ذلل ويسر وسهل ما في السموات من شمس وقمر   ونجوم وسحب وأمطار ورياح لمنافعكم، وسخر لكم ما في الأرض من جبال وأشجار   وأنهار وبحار ومعادن وحيوانات على اختلافها كل ذلك منه2 وهو وهبه لكم، إن   في ذلك المذكور من إنعام الله عليكم بكل ما سخر لكم لآيات لقوم3 يتفكرون   فيهديهم تفكيرهم إلى وجوب حمد الله تعالى وشكره بعد أن آمنوا به ووحدوه في   ربوبيته وألوهيته. وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا4 يَغْفِرُوا   لِلَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ أَيَّامَ اللهِ5 لِيَجْزِيَ قَوْماً بِمَا كَانُوا   يَكْسِبُونَ} . يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقول لصحابته أيام الخوف في مكة   قبل الهجرة اصفحوا وتجاوزوا عمن يؤذيكم من كفار قريش، ولا تردوا الأذى  بأذى  مثله بل اغفروا لهم ذلك وتجاوزوا عنه، وقد نسخ هذا بالأمر بالجهاد.
وقوله تعالى {لِيَجْزِيَ قَوْماً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ} تعليل للأمر بالصفح والتجاوز أي ليؤخر لهم 
ذلك  إلى يوم القيامة ويجزيهم به أسوأ الجزاء لأنه كسب من شر المكاسب إنه  أذية  النبي والمؤمنين أولياء الله، وفي تنكير قوما يدل على أن بعضهم سيؤمن  ولا  يعذب يوم القيامة فلا يعذب إلا من مات على الكفر والشرك منهم.
قوله  تعالى: {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ6} أي من عمل صالحاً في  هذه  الحياة الدنيا من إيمان وطاعة لله ولرسوله في أوامرهما ونواهيهما فزكت  بذلك  نفسه وتأهل لدخول الجنة فإن الله يدخله الجنة ويكون عمله الصالح قد  عاد  عليه ولم يعد على غيره إن الله غني عن عمل عباده، وغير العامل لا تطهر  نفسه  ولا تزكو بعمل لم يباشره بنفسه، وقوله من أساء أي في حياته فلم يؤمن  ولم  يعمل صالحاً يزكي به نفسه، فجزاء كسبه السيء من الشرك والمعاصي عائد  على  نفسه عذاباً في النار وخلوداً فيها.7
وقوله تعالى: {ثُمَّ إِلَى  رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ} أي إنكم أيها الناس بعد  هذه الحياة وما عملتم فيها  من صالح وسيء ترجعون إلى الله يوم القيامة  ويجزيكم كلاً بحسب عمله الخير  بالخير والشر بمثله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد والبعث8 والجزاء والنبوة.
2-  بيان علة الإنعام الإلهي على العبد وهي أن يشكر الله تعالى بحمده  والثناء  عليه وصرف تلك النعم في مرضاته تعالى لا في معاصيه الموجبة لسخطه.
3- مشروعية التسامح مع الكفار والتجاوز عن أذاهم في حال ضعف المسلمين.
4- تقرير قاعدة أن المرء لا يؤخذ بجريرة غيره.
5-  تقرير أن الكسب يؤثر في النفس ويكون صفة لها وبه يتم الجزاء في الدار   الآخرة من خير وغيره قال تعالى سيجزيهم وصفهم إنه حكيم عليم (الأنعام) .
__________
1 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآيات كمال قدرته وتمام نعمته على عباده وبين أمه خلق ما خلق لمنافعهم.
2  منه من ابتدائية أي جميع ذلك المذكور المسخر من عند الله تعالى ليسر  لغيره  فيه أدنى شركة وموقع (منه) موقع الحال أي سخر لكم ما سخر حال كونه  منه.
3  التفكر هو منبع الإيمان واليقين والعقل إذا من فكر عقل ومن عقل آمن ومن   آمن أيقن ومن أيقن طلب النجاة من النار والفوز بالجنان بالإيمان وصالح   الأعمال بعد ترك الشرك والمعاصي.
4 يغفروا مجزوم لأنه في جواب الأمر (قل) وجائز أن يكون مجزوما بتقدير لام الأمر محذوفة أي ليغفروا.
5 جائز أن يراد بأيام الله ثوابه وعقابه أو نصره لأوليائه وإيقاعه بأعدائه. أو البعث الآخر ولقائه.
6 العمل الصالح شرطه الإيمان ولذا ما ذكر العمل الصالح في القرآن إلا والإيمان مقرناً به إلا ما ندر كهذه الآية.
7 الخلود في النار خاص بالمشركين والكافرين أما أهل الإيمان والتوحيد فلا يخلدون في النار لحسنة الإيمان والتوحيد.
8 هذه الأصول الثلاثة عليها مدار استقامة العبد وجل السور المكية تعالجها فلا تكاد توجد سورة تخلو من تحقيقها والدعوة إليها.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجاثية - (2)  
الحلقة (776)
سورة الجاثية
مكية وآياتها سبع وثلاثون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 31الى صــــ 36)

وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي  إِسْرائيلَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ  عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (16) وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ  بَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ فَمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً  بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا  كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (17) ثُمَّ  جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ مِنَ  الْأَمْرِ فَاتَّبِعْهَا وَلا تَتَّبِعْ  أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ (18) إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يُغْنُوا عَنْكَ  مِنَ اللهِ شَيْئاً  وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  وَاللهُ وَلِيُّ  الْمُتَّقِينَ (19) هَذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدىً  وَرَحْمَةٌ  لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ (20)
شرح الكلمات:
الكتاب: أي التوراة لأنها الحاوية للأحكام الشرعية بخلاف الزبور والإنجيل.
والحكم: أي الفصل في القضايا بين المتنازعين على الوجه الذي يحقق العدل.
والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات: أي جعلنا فيهم النبوة كنبوة موسى وهارون وداود وسليمان, ورزقهم من الطيبات كالمن والسلوى وغيرهما.
وفضلناهم على العالمين: أي على عالمي زمانهم من الأمم المعاصرة لهم.
إلا  من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا: أي لم يخلفوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم   ببعثة النبي محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلم بغياً بينهم أي حسداً للعرب أولاد   إسماعيل أن تكون النبوة فيهم.
ثم جعلناك على شريعة1 من الأمر: أي ثم جعلناك يا رسولنا على شريعة من أمر الدين الحق الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده.
فأتبعها: أي ألزم الأخذ بها والسير على طريقتها فأنها تفضي بك إلى سعادة الدارين.
ولا تتبع أهواء الذين لا يعلمون: من مشركي العرب ومن ضلال أهل الكتاب.
إنهم  لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا: أي إن أنت تركت ما شرع لك واتبعت ما  يقترحون  عليك أن تفعله مما يوافق أهواءهم إنك إن اتبعتهم لن يدفعوا عنك من  العذاب  الدنيوي والأخروي شيئا.
وإن الظالمين بعضهم أولياء: أي ينصر بعضهم بعضا في الدنيا أما في الآخرة فإنهم لا ينصرون.
بعض
والله ولي المتقين: أي متوليهم في أمورهم كلها وناصرهم على أعدائهم.
هذا  بصائر للناس وهدى: أي هذا القرآن أي أنوار هداية يهتدون به إلى ما  يكملهم  ويسعدهم، وهدى ورحمة، ولكن لأهل اليقين في إيمانهم فهم الذين  يهتدون به  ويرحمون عليه أما غير الموقنين فلا يرون هداه ولا يجدون رحمته  لأن شكهم  وعدم إيقانهم يتعذر معهما أن يعملوا به في جد وصدق وإخلاص.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فعرض عليهم حالاً شبيهة بحالهم لعلهم يجدون فيها ما يذكرهم   ويعظهم فيؤمنوا ويوحدوا قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي 2 إِسْرائيلَ}   أي أعطينا بني إسرائيل وهم أولاد يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل وهو ابن اسحق بن   إبراهيم خليل الرحمن آتيناهم {الْكِتَابَ} التوراة {وَالْحُكْمَ} وهو  الفقه  بأحكام الشرع والإصابة في العمل والحق فيها ثمرة إيمانهم وتقواهم   {وَالنُّبُوَّة} فجعلنا منهم أنبياء ورسلاً كموسى وهارون ويوسف وداود   وسليمان وعيسى، وفضلناهم 3 على العالمين أي على فرعون وقومه من الأقباط،   وعلى من جاور بلادهم من الناس، وذلك أيام إيمانهم واستقامتهم، وآتيناهم   بينات 4 من الأمر أمر الدين تحملها التوراة والإنجيل {فَمَا اخْتَلَفُوا   إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ} الإلهي يحمله القرآن ونبيه   فاختلفوا فيما كان عندهم من الأنباء عن نبي آخر الزمان ونعوته وما سيورثه   الله وأمته من الكمال الدنيوي والأخروي فحملهم بغي حدث 
بينهم وهو الحسد  على الكفر فكفروا به وكذبوه فهذه الآية نظيرها آية  البقرة: {فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللهِ  عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ} وكقوله في سورة البينة {لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا  مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى  تَأْتِيَهُمُ  الْبَيِّنَةُ رَسُولٌ مِنَ اللهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفاً  مُطَهَّرَةً} وهو محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي  بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ} هذه  تسلية لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى  إعلام منه تعالى بأنه سيحكم  بينهم ويفصل ويؤدي كل واحد ثمرة كسبه من خير  وشر في هذه الحياة وذلك يوم  القيامة.
وقوله: {ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى  شَرِيعَة 5 مِنَ الْأَمْرِ} أي من أمر  ديننا الإسلام الذي هو دين الأنبياء  من قبلك فلم تختلف شريعتك في أصولها  على شرائعهم، وعليه فاتبعها ولا تحد  عنها متبعا أهواء الذين لا يعلمون من  زعماء قريش الذين يقدمون لك  اقتراحاتهم من الوقت إلى الوقت ولا أهواء ضلال  أهل الكتابين من اليهود  والنصارى إنهم جهال لا يعلمون هدى الله، ولا ما  هو سبيل النجاة من النار  والفوز بالجنة في الآخرة، ولا هو سبيل العزة  والكرامة والدولة والقوة في  الدنيا.
وقوله: {إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يُغْنُوا عَنْكَ مِنَ اللهِ شَيْئاً} أي  إنك إن  اتبعت أهوائهم واستوجبت العذاب لن يدفعوا عنك ولن يكفوك شيئا منه،  وقوله:  {وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ} أي في  الدنيا  فيتعاونون على الباطل والشر أما في الآخرة فلا ينصر بعضهم بعضا ولا  هم  ينصرون من قبل أحد والله ولي المتقين، أما المتقون فالله وليهم في  الدنيا  والآخرة، فعليك بولاية الله، ودع ولاية أعدائه، فإنها لن تغني عنك  شيئاً.
وقوله تعالى: {هَذَا بَصَائِرُ  6لِلنَّاسِ} يريد القرآن الكريم  إنه عيون  القلوب بها تبصر النافع من الضار والحق من الباطل فمن آمن به وعمل  بما فيه  اهتدى إلى سعادته وكماله ومن لم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما فيه ضل  وشقي. وقوله  {وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةٌ 7 لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ} أي أن القرآن  الكريم كتاب  هداية ورحمة عليه يهتدي المهتدون، ويرحم المرحومون وهم الذين  أيقنوا  بهدايته ورحمته فعملوا به عقائد وعبادات وأحكاماً وآدابا وأخلاقاً  فحصل  لهم ذلك كما حصل للسلف الصالح من هذه الأمة، وما زال القرآن كتاب  هداية  ورحمة لكل من آمن به وأيقن فعمل وطبق بجد وصدق أحكامه وشرائعه وآدابه   وأخلاقه التي جاء بها وقد كان خلق النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   القرآن لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها في الصحيح كان خلقه القرآن.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن كفر أهل الكتاب كان حسداً للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقومه من العرب.
2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على بني إسرائيل حيث أعطاهم الكتاب والحكم والنبوة.
ومع هذا اختلفوا في الحق حسداً وطمعاً في الرئاسة وإقامة مملكة بني إسرائيل من النيل إلى الفرات.
3-تقرير البعث والجزاء والنبوة والتوحيد.
4- وجوب لزوم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية وعدم التنازل عن شيء منها.
5- تقرير ولاية الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان به وتقواه بفعل محابه وترك مساخطه.
6- بيان أن القرآن كتاب هداية وإصلاح، ولا يتم شيء من هداية الناس وإصلاحهم إلا عليه.
__________
1  الشريعة لغة المذهب والملة ويقال لمشرعة الماء أي مشرعة الشاربة شريعة   ومنه الشارع لأنه طريق إلى المقصد فالشريعة ما شرع الله لعباده من الدين   والجمع شرائع.
2 ذكر تعالى لنبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما  أعطى بني إسرائيل  من إفضالات ثم ذكر ما أعطاه هو صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ليكون ذلك  جارياً على سنته في إكرام من يشاء من عباده فلا يكون  ذلك داعياً إلى  إنكار المشركين ولا أهل الكتاب نبوة نبيه محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ لو كانوا يعقلون.
3 بأن جمع الله لهم بين استقامة الدين والخلق وبين حكم أنفسهم بأنفسهم وبين أصول العدل فيهم مع حسن العيش وشمول الأمن والرخاء لهم.
4 أي علمناهم حججا وعلوما في أمر دينهم ونظام حياتهم بحيث يكونون على بصيرة في تدبير مجتمعهم وعلى سلامته من الشرور والمفاسد.
5  على للاستعلاء أي التمكن والثبات والشريعة الدين والملة المتبعة والأمر   الشأن العظيم والأمر هو أمر الله تعالى الذي أراده لك ولأمتك من الدين   المنجي المسعد في الدارين.
6 البصائر جميع بصيرة وهي إدراك العقل الأمور على حقيقتها شبهت ببصر العين.
7  القرآن هدى ورحمة لكل من يهتدي بهداه ويتعرض لرحمته العمل به وخص به  لذلك  أهل اليقين لأنهم القادرون على الأخذ بهدايته والتعرض لرحمته والعمل  به.
***************************
أَمْ  حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا  السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ نَجْعَلَهُمْ  كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاءً مَحْيَاهُمْ  وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ  (21) وَخَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَلِتُجْزَى  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ (22) أَفَرَأَيْتَ  مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ  وَأَضَلَّهُ اللهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ  عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ  وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ  يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللهِ  أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ (23)
شرح الكلمات:
اجترحوا السيئات: أي اكتسبوا بجوارحهم الشرك والمعاصي.
سواء محياهم ومماتهم: أي محياهم ومماتهم سواء، لا لا المؤمنون في الجنة والمشركون في النار.
ساء ما يحكمون: أي ساء حكماً حكمهم بالتساوي مع المؤمنين.
ولتجزى كل نفس بما كسبت: أي وليجزي الله كل نفس ما كسبت من خير وشر.
أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه: أي أخبرني عمن اتخذ أي جعل إلهه أي معبوده هواه.
وأضله الله على علم: أي على علم من الله تعالى بأنه أهل للإضلال وعدم الهداية.
وجعل على بصره غشاوة: أي ظلمة على عينيه فلا يبصر الآيات والدلائل.
أفلا تذكرون: أي أفلا تتذكرون أيها الناس فتتعظون.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى في الآيات قبل هذه الظالمين والمتقين وجزاء كل منهم وأنه  كان  مختلفا باختلاف نفوس الظالمين والمتقين خبثا وطهراً ذكر هنا ما يقرر  ذلك  الحكم وهو اختلاف جزاء الظالمين والمتقين فقال: أم حسب1 الذين اجترحوا   السيئات أي اكتيبوها بجوارحهم، والمراد بها الشرك والمعاصي أن نجعلهم   كالذين آمنوا بالله ربا وإلهاً وبكل ما أمر تعالى بالإيمان به، وعمل   الصالحات من إقام الصلاة وآيتاه الزكاة وصيام رمضان والجهاد والحج والأمر   بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وما إلى ذلك من الصالحات سواء محياهم ومماتهم   ساء ما يحكمون2 أي ساء حكما حكمهم هذا ومعنى هذا أن الله تعالى أنكر على من   يحسب هذا الحسبان ويظن هذا الظن الفاسد وهو أن يعيش الكافر والمؤمن في  هذه  الحياة الكافر يعيش على المعاصي والذنوب والمؤمن على الطاعة والحسنات  ثم  يموتون ولا يجزى الكافر على كفره والمؤمن على إيمانه، وأسوأ من هذا  الظن ظن  آخر كان ليعضهم وهو أنهم إذا ماتوا يكرمون وينعم عليهم بخير ما  يكرم به  المؤمن وينعم به عليهم. وهذا غرور عجيب، فأنكر تعالى عليهم هذا  الظن الباطل  وحكم أنه لا يسوى بين بر وفاجر، ولا بين مؤمن وكافر لأن ذلك  مناف للعدل  والحق والله خلق السموات والأرض بالحق، وأنزل الشرائع وأرسل  الرسل ليعمل  الناس في هذه الحياة الدنيا فمن آمن وعمل صالحا كانت الحسنى  له جزاء، ومن  كفر وعمل سوءاً كانت جهنم جزاءه، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:  {وَخَلَقَ اللهُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَلِتُجْزَى كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ3} أي من خير وشر، وهم لا يظلمون لأن العدالة  الإلهية هي التي تسود  يوم القيامة وتحكم.
وقوله تعالى: {أَفَرَأَيْتَ4 مَنِ اتَّخَذَ  إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ} أي جعل  معبوده ما تهواه نفسه فما هويت قولا إلا قاله،  ولا عملا إلا عمله ولا  اعتقاداً إلا اعتقده ضارباً بالعقل والشرع عرض  الحائط فلا يلتفت 
إليهما ولا يستمع الى ندائهما. وقوله تعالى  {وَأَضَلَّهُ اللهُ عَلَى  عِلْمٍ  5} أي منه تعالى حيث سبق في علمه أن هذا  الإنسان لا يهتدي ولو  جاءته كل آية فكتب ذلك عليه فهو كائن لا محالة، وقوله  {وَخَتَمَ عَلَى  سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً}  أي وختم تعالى  على سمعه حسب سنته في ذلك فأصبح لا يسمع الهدى ولا الحق كأنه  أصم ولا  يسمع، وأصبح لا يعقل معاني ما يسمع وما يقال له كأنه لا قلب له،  وأصبح لما  على بصره من ظلمة لا يرى الادلة ولا العلامات الهادية الى الحق  والى  الطريق المستقيم المفضي بسالكه إلى النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.  وقوله  تعالى: {فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللهِ} وقد أضله الله والجواب  لا  أحد. كقوله تعالى من سورة النحل {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَن يُضل} أي  من  أضله الله تعالى حسب سنته في الإضلال وهي أن يدعى العبد إلى الحق  والمعروف  والخير فيتكبر ويسخر ويحارب فترة يصبح بعدها غير قابل لهداية فهذا  لا  يهدي أحد بعد أن أضله الله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {أَفَلا  تَذَكَّرُونَ  6} أي أفلا تذكرون فتتعظون أيها الناس  فتؤمنوا وتوحدوا  وتعملوا الصالحات فتكملوا وتسعدوا في الدنيا وتنجو من  النار وتدخلوا الجنة  في الآخرة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بطلان اعتقاد الكافرين في أن الناس يحيون ويموتون بلا جزاء على الكسب صالحه وفاسده.
2- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
3-  موعظة كبيرة في هذه الآية أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات إلى آخرها حتى  إن  أحد رجال السلف الصالح قام يتهجد من الليل فقرأ حتى انتهى الى هذه  الآية  فأخذ يرددها ويبكي حتى طلع الفجر.
4- التنديد بالهوى والتحذير 7 من  اتباعه فقد يفضي بالعبد إلى ترك متابعة  الهدى إلى مطاوعة الهوى فيصبح  معبوده هواه لا الرب تعالى مولاه.
5- التحذير من ارتكاب سنن الضلال المفضي بالعبد إلى الضلال الذي لا هداية معه.
__________
1  أم للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام المقدر بعد أم استفهام إنكاري أي لا  يحسب  الذين اجترحوا السيئات أنهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات. والآية  نزلت  كما قال البغوي في نفر من المشركين في مكة قالوا للمؤمنين إن كان ما  تقولون  حقاً لنفضلن عليكم في الآخرة كما فضلنا عليكم في الدنيا.
2 ساء ما  يحكمون هذه الجملة تذييل لما قبلها من إنكار حسبانه وما اتصل به  من  المعاني، والحياة والممات مصدران ميميان من الحياة والموت.
3 الباء للتعويض لأن ما كسبته النفس لا تجزى به وإنما تجزى بمثله وما يناسبه من خير وشر.
4  الاستفهام للتعجب من حال هذا الذي اتخذ إلهه هواه والمخاطب الرسول  صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وكل ذي أهلية لأن يفهم عن الله تعالى من   المؤمنين.
5 على علم أي أضله الله مع ما عنده من العلم الذي لو خلع عن  نفسه الكبر  والعناد والميل إلى الهوى لاهتدى ونجا وسعد ولكن أو على علم من  الله تعالى  بأنه ليس أهلاً للهداية كما في التفسير.
 6 قرأ نافع تذكرون  بتشديد الذال وقرأه حفص بتخفيفها الأولى على إدغام  إحدى التائين في الذال  فشددت والثانية على حذف إحدى التائين فخففت.
 7 من الكلمات المأثورة في هذا قولهم ثلاث من المهلكات شح مطاع وهوى متبع وإعجاب المرء بنفسه.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم 
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجاثية - (3)  
الحلقة (777)
سورة الجاثية
مكية وآياتها سبع وثلاثون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 37الى صــــ 41)

**وَقَالُوا  مَا هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا  الدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا  يُهْلِكُنَا إِلَّا الدَّهْرُ وَمَا  لَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ  هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ (24) وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا  بَيِّنَاتٍ مَا كَانَ حُجَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا  أَنْ قَالُوا ائْتُوا  بِآبَائِنَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (25) قُلِ  اللَّهُ يُحْيِيكُمْ  ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يَجْمَعُكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ لَا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا  يَعْلَمُونَ (26)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وقالوا ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا: أي قال منكرو البعث ما هي إلا هذه الحياة، وليس ورائها حياة أخرى.
نموت ونحيا: أي يموت بعضنا ويحيا بعضنا ويحيا بعضنا بأن يولدوا فيحيوا ويموتوا.
وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر: أي وما يميتنا إلا مرور الزمان علينا.
وما لهم بذاك من علم: أي وليس لهم أدنى علم على قولهم لا من وحي وكتاب إلهي ولا من عقل صحيح.
إن هم إلا يظنون: أي ما هم إلا يظنون فقط والظن لا قيمة له ولا يبنى عليه حكم.
وإذا تتلى عليهم آيتنا بينات: أي وإذا قرئت عليهم الآيات الدالة على البعث والجزاء الأخرى بوضوح.
ما كان حجتهم: أي لم تكن لهم من حجة إلا قولهم.
إلا أن قالوا أئتوا بآبائنا: إلا قولهم احيوا لنا آباءنا الذين ماتوا وأتوا بهم إلينا.
إن كنتم صادقين: إن كنتم صادقين فيما تخبروننا به من البعث والجزاء.
قل الله يحيكم ثم يميتكم: أي قل لهم يا رسولنا الله الذي يحيكم حين كنتم نطفاً ميتة، ثم يميتكم.
ثم يجمعكم إلى يوم القيامة: أي ثم بعد الموت يجمعكم إلى يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
لا ريب فيه: أي يوم القيامة الذي لا ريب ولا شك في مجيئه في وقته المحدد له.
ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون: أي لا يعلمون تلقيهم العلم عن الوحي الإلهي لكفرهم بالرسل والكتب.
**معنى الآيات:**
تقدم  في الآيات بيان اعتقاد بعض المشركين في استواء حال المؤمنين  والكافرين يوم  القيامة وأن الله تعالى أبطل ذلك الاعتقاد منكراً له عليهم،  وهنا حكى قول  منكري البعث بالكلية ليرد عليهم وفي ذلك دعوة لعامة الناس  إلى الإيمان  والعمل الصالح للإسعاد والكمال في الحياتين ولله الحمد والمنة  فقال عز وجل:  {وَقَالُوا مَا هِيَ إِلاَّ حَيَاتُنَا1 الدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ  وَنَحْيَا  وَمَا يُهْلِكُنَا إِلاَّ الدَّهْرُ2} أي وقال منكرو البعث  والجزاء يوم  القيامة ما هناك إلا حياتنا هذه التي نحياها وليس ورائها حياة  أخرى، إننا  نموت ونحيا أي نموت نحن الأحياء ويحيى أبناؤنا من بعدنا وهكذا  تستمر الحياة  أبداً يموت الكبار ويحيى الصغار، وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر أي  وما يميتنا  ويفنينا إلا مرور الزمان وطول الأعمار وهو إلحاد كامل وإنكار  للخالق عز وجل  وهو تناقض منهم لأنهم إذا سألوا من خلقهم يقولون فينسبون  إليه الخلق وهو  أصعب ولا ينسبوا إليه الإماتة وهي أهون من الخلق فرد تعالى  عليهم مذهبهم  "الدهري" بقوله: {وَمَا لَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ  هُمْ إِلاَّ  يَظُنُّونَ} أي ليس3 لهم على معتقدهم هذا أدنى علم نقلياً كان  ولا عقلياً  أي يتلقوه عن وحي أوحاه الله إلى من شاء من عباده ولا عن عقل  سليم راجح لا  ينقض حكمه كالواحد مع الواحد اثنان والأبيض خلاف الأسود وما  إلى ذلك من  القضايا العقلية التي لا ترد فهؤلاء الدهريون ليس لهم شيء من  ذلك ما لهم  إلا الظن والخرص وقضايا العقيدة لا تكون بالظن. والظن أكذب  الحديث.
وقوله  تعالى: {وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ} أي وإذا  قرأ  عليهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آيات القرآن الدالة  على  البعث والجزاء تدعوهم إلى الإيمان به واعتقاده {مَا كَانَ  حُجَّتَهُمْ4} أي  لم تكن لهم من حجة يردون بها ما دعوا إليه إلا قولهم5:  أئتوا بآبائنا إن  كنتم صادقين أي أحيوا لنا آبائنا الذين ماتوا وأحضروهم  عندنا إن كنتم  صادقين في ما تخبروننا من البعث والجزاء. فقال تعالى في رد  هذه الشبهة  وبيان للحق في المسألة قل الله يحيكم ثم يميتكم، ثم يجمعكم إلى  يوم القيامة  لا ريب6 فيه ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أي قل يا رسولنا  لهؤلاء الدهرين  المنكرين للبعث الله يحيكم إذ كنتم نطفاً ميته فأحياكم، ثم  يميتكم بدون  اختياركم فالقادر على الإحياء والإماتة وفعلا هو يحي ويميت  لا يحيل العقل  أن يحيى أن من أحياهم ثم أماتهم وإنما لم يحيهم اليوم كما  طلبتم لأنه لا  فائدة من إحيائهم بعد أن أحياهم ثم أماتهم هذا أولاً وثانيا  إحياؤهم لكم  اليوم يتنافى مع الحكمة العالية في خلق هذه الحياة الدنيا  والآخرة إذ خلقوا  ليعلموا، ثم يجازوا بأعمالهم خيرها وشرها. ولهذا قال ثم  يجمعكم أي أحياء  في يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء وقوله لا ريب فيه أي لا شك  في وقوعه ومجيئه  إذ مجيئه حتمى لقيام الحياة الدنيا كلها عليه. ولكن أكثر  الناس لا يعلمون  هذا لأمرين الأول أنهم لا يفكرون ولا يتعقلون والثاني  أنهم لتكذيبهم بالوحي  الإلهي سدوا في وجوههم طريق العلم الصحيح فهم لا  يعلمون، ولا يعلمون حتى  يؤمنوا بالوحي ويسمعوه ويتفهموه.
**هدية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
2- الرد على الدهريين وهم الذين ينسبون الحياة والموت للدهر وينفون وجود الخالق عز وجل.
3- بيان أن الكفار لا دليل لهم عقلي ولا نقلي على صحة الكفر عقيدة كان أو عملا.
4- عدم إحياء الله تعالى للمطالبين بحياة من مات حتى يؤمنوا لم يكن عن عجز بل لأنه يتنافى مع الحكمة التي دار عليها الكون كله.
5- بيان أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون وذلك لأنهم كذبوا بالوحي الإلهي في الكتاب والسنة.
6- بيان أنه لا علم صحيح إلا من طريق الوحي الإلهي.
__________**
1  هي ضمير القصة والشأن والجملة نموت ونحيا مبينة لجملة ما هي إلا حياتنا   الدنيا أي ليس بعد هذا العالم عالم آخر فالحياة هي هذه لا غير.
2 روي عن  أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى لله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "كان أهل  الجاهلية يقولون  ما يهلكنا إلا الليل والنهار وهو الذي يهلكنا ويميتنا  ويحينا فيسبون الدهر  ". قال الله تعالى "يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا  الدهر بيدي الأمر أقلب  الليل والنهار".
3 قال القرطبي كان المشركون أصنافاً منهم هؤلاء ومنهم من كان يثبت الصانع وينكر البعث ومنهم من يشك بالبعث ولا يقطع بإنكاره.
4 فإن قيل لم سمى قولهم حجة وليس هو بحجة؟ قيل لأنهم أدلوا به كما يدلي المحتج بحجته وساقوه مساقها فسميت حجة على سبيل التهكم.
5 أي أحيوا لنا الموتى نسألهم عن صدق ما تقولون.
6  جملة لا ريب فيه حال يوم القيامة أي لا ريب في وجوده وكونه لا ريب فيه   لأنه علة الحياة كلها فلولاه ما كانت هذه الحياة فمن هنا لامعنى للشك فيه   بالكلية.**
******************************  ***
وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ  يَوْمَئِذٍ  يَخْسَرُ الْمُبْطِلُونَ (27) وَتَرَى كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةً  كُلُّ  أُمَّةٍ تُدْعَى إِلَى كِتَابِهَا الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ مَا  كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ (28) هَذَا كِتَابُنَا يَنْطِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ إِنَّا  كُنَّا نَسْتَنْسِخُ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (29)  فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُدْخِلُهُمْ  رَبُّهُمْ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ  ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْمُبِينُ (30) وَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ  فَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ وَكُنْتُمْ  قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ (31) وَإِذَا قِيلَ  إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ  وَالسَّاعَةُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا قُلْتُمْ مَا  نَدْرِي مَا السَّاعَةُ إِنْ  نَظُنُّ إِلَّا ظَنًّا وَمَا نَحْنُ  بِمُسْتَيْقِنِي  نَ (32)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولله ملك السموات والأرض: أي خلقا وملكاً وتصرفا يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد.
يخسر المبطلون: أي ويوم تقوم الساعة التي أنكرها الكافرون يخسر أصحاب الباطل بصيرورتهم إلى النار.
وترى كل أمة جاثية: أي كل أمة ذات دين جاثية على ركبها تنتظر حكم الله فيها.
تدعى إلى كتابها: أي إلى كتاب أعمالها فهو الحكم فيها إن كان خيرا فخير وإن كان شرا فشر.
اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون: أي يقال لهم اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من خير وشر.
هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق: أي ديوان الحفظة الذي دونوه من أعمال العقلاء من الناس شاهد عليكم بالحق.
إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون: أي نأمر بنسخ ما كنتم تعملون.
فيدخلهم ربهم في رحمته: أي فيدخلهم في جنته.
ذلك هو الفوز المبين: أي الفوز البين الظاهر وهو النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
أفلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم: أي يقال لهم ألم تأتكم رسلي فلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم.
فاستكبرتم وكنتم قوما مجرمين: أي عن آيات الله فلم تؤمنوا بها وكنتم بذلك قوما كافرين.
إن وعد الله حق: أي بالبعث والجزاء العادل يوم القيامة حق ثابت.
إن نظن إلا ظنا وما نحن بمستيقنين: أي ما كنا مستيقنين بالبعث وإنما كنا نظنه لا غير ولا نجزم به.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى {وَلِلَّهِ   مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ} خلقا وإيجاداً وملكاًُ وتصرفا ومن كان   هذا وصفه من القدرة والعلم والحكمة لا ينكر عليه بعث العباد بعد موتهم   وجمعهم للحساب والجزاء. وقوله ويوم1 تقوم الساعة التي ينكرها المنكرون   يومئذ يخسر المبطلون يخسرون كل شيء حتى أنفسهم يخسرون منازلهم في الجنة   يرثها عنهم المؤمنون ويرثون هم المؤمنين منازلهم في النار ذلك هو الخسران   المبين وقوله تعالى:{وَتَرَى كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةً2} أي وترى أيها   الرسول يوم القيامة كل أهل دين وملة وقد جثوا على ركبهم خوفاً وذلاً   مستوفزين للعمل بما يؤمرون به. وقوله {كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ تُدْعَى إِلَى   كِتَابِهَا} أي الذي أنزل على نبيها لتعمل بما جاء فيه من عقائد وشرائع   ويقال لهم اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون أي في الدنيا من خير وشر. فإذا   حاولوا الإنكار قيل لهم: هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق، وهو كتاب الأعمال   الذي دونته الحفظة وقوله {إِنَّا كُنَّا نَسْتَنْسِخُ مَا كُنْتُمْ   تَعْمَلُونَ} أي نأمر ملائكتنا بنسخ أعمالهم أي بإثباتها وحفظها وهاهي ذي   بين أيديكم ناطقة صارخة بما كنتم تعملون.
قال تعالى مفصلا للحكم الناتج  عن شهادة الكتاب {فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ3  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ}  أي وتركوا الشرك والمعاصي فيدخلهم ربهم  جزاء لهم في رحمته وهي الجنة دار  المتقين ذلك هو الفوز المبين أي إدخاله  الجنة بعد إنجائهم من النار هو  الفوز المبين إذا الفوز معناه، النجاة من  المرهوب والظفر بالمرغوب المحبوب.  هذا جزاء أهل الإيمان والتقوى وأما  الذين كفروا وهم أهل الشرك والمعاصي  فيقال لهم: {أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي  تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ} أي ألم تأتكم  رسلي فلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم؟ بل كانت  تتلى عليكم فاستكبرتم عنها فلم  تتعرفوا إلى ما فيها وإلى ما تدعوا إليه،  وكنتم باستكباركم عنها قوما  مجرمين4 على أنفسكم إذا أفسدتموها بالشرك  والمعاصي.
وقوله تعالى:  {وَإِذَا قِيلَ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ حَقٌّ} أي وعده تعالى  بالبعث والجزاء حق  لابد واقع والساعة آتية لا ريب فيها أي جائية لا محالة  ولا ريب في وقوعها  بحال من الأحوال قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة متجاهلين لها  متعجبين من وقوعها.  وقلتم إن نظن إلا مجرد ظن فقط وما نحن بمستيقنين5  بمجيئها، وهذا بالنسبة  إلى بعض الناس، وإلا فقد تقدم أن بعضهم كان ينكر  البعث بالكلية وهذا ظاهر  في كثير من الناس الذين يؤمنون بالله وبلقائه وهم  لا يفترون من المعاصي ولا  يقصرون عن فعل الشر والفساد.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر بعض ما يقع يوم القيامة.
2- تقرير عقيدة كتابة أعمال العباد وتقديمها لهم يوم القيامة في كتاب خاص.
3- تقرير أن الإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب الفوز، وأن الشرك والمعاصي سبب الخسران المبين.
4- الظن في العقائد كالكفر بها، والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________**
1 ويوم تقوم الساعة: هو ظرف متعلق بيخسر قدم عليه للاهتمام به ويومئذ توكيد ليوم تقوم الساعة.
2 الأمة الجماعة العظيمة أمرها واحد يجمعهم دين والجثو البروك على الركب في استنفار وهي هيئة الخضوع.
3  فأما..الخ هذه الفاء عاطفة لمفصل من الكلام على مجمل منه وهو قوله تعالى   وترى كل أمة جاثية والبدأ بتفصيل المؤمنين تعجيلاً للمسرة لهم وتنويها  لشأن  الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
4 إقحام لفظ (قوما) للدلالة على أن الإجرام صار  خلقاً لهم مخالطاً لنفوسهم  حتى صار مما يمقتون به ولولا هذا لقال بل كنتم  مجرمين، دون ذكر (قوم)  والاستفهام في قوله أفلم تكن آياتي للتقرير  والتوبيخ.
5 هذه الجملة تأكيد لجملة إن نظن إلا ظناً، والسين والتاء في بمستيقنين للمبالغة في عدم حصول الفعل.
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (1)  
الحلقة (778)
سورة الأحقاف
**مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 42الى صــــ 47)**
وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا  عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (33) وَقِيلَ  الْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاكُمْ كَمَا نَسِيتُمْ  لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ  نَاصِرِينَ (34) ذَلِكُمْ  بِأَنَّكُمُ اتَّخَذْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ  هُزُوًا وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ  الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ لَا يُخْرَجُونَ  مِنْهَا وَلَا هُمْ  يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ (35) فَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ رَبِّ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبِّ  الْأَرْضِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (36) وَلَهُ  الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ (37) 
**شرح الكلمات:**
وبدا لهم سيئات ما عملوا: أي ظهر لهم في يوم القيامة جزاء سيئات ما عملوه في الدنيا من الشرك والمعاصي.
وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون: أي نزل وأحاط بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يستهزئون به إذا ذكروا به وخوفوا منه في الدنيا.
وقيل اليوم ننساكم: أي وقال الله تعالى لهم اليوم ننساكم أي نترككم في النار.
كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا: أي مثل ما نسيتم يومكم هذا فلم تعملوا له بما ينجي فيه وهو الإيمان والعمل الصالح، وترك الشرك والمعاصي.
ومأواكم النار: أي ومحل إقامتكم النار.
ومالكم من ناصرين: أي من ناصرين ينصرونكم بإخراجكم من النار.
ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم آيات الله: أي ذلكم العذاب كان لكم بسبب كفركم واتخاذكم آيات الله هزواً.
هزواً: أي شيئا مهزؤاً به.
وغرتكم الحياة الدنيا: أي طول العمر والتمتع بالشهوات والمستلذات.
ولا هم يستعتبون: أي لا يؤذن لهم في الاستعتاب ليعتبوا فيتوبوا.
فلله الحمد رب السموات ورب: أي فلله وحده الوصف بالجميل لإنجاز وعيده لأعدائه.
الأرض
وله الكبرياء في السموات والأرض: أي العظمة والحكم النافذ الناجز على من شاء.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي وهو العزيز في انتقامه من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبير خلقه.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في عرض مشاهد القيامة وبعض ما يتم فيها من عظائم الأمور لعل   السامعين لها يتعظون بها فقال تعالى {وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا   عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ 1يَسْتَهْزِئُون
				
			*


اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس










2021-11-24, 09:11 PM


#784






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



 *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (2)  
الحلقة (779)
سورة الأحقاف
**مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 48الى صــــ 52)**
وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لِلْحَقِّ  لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (7) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ  افْتَرَاهُ  قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللهِ  شَيْئاً هُوَ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً  بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ  وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (8) قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ  بِدْعاً مِنَ الرُّسُلِ  وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ إِنْ  أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا  يُوحَى إِلَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ  (9)
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات: أي أهل مكة من كفار قريش، والآيات آيات القرآن والبينات الواضحات.
قال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم: أي من كفار قريش للحق أي القرآن لما قرأه عليهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
هذا سحر مبين: أي قالوا في القرآن سحر مبين أي ظاهر لما رأوا من تأثيره على النفوس.
أم يقولون افتراه: أي بل أيقولون افتراه أي اختلقه من نفسه.
قل إن افتريته: أي قل لهم يا نبينا إن اختلقته من نفسي.
فلا تملكون لي من الله شيئا: أي فأنتم لا تملكون لي من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يعذبني.
هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه: أي هو تعالى أعلم بما تخوضون فيه من القدح والطعن في وفي القرآن.
كفى به شهيداً بيني وبينكم: أي كفى به تعالى شهيدا بيني وبينكم.
ما كنت بدعاً من الرسل: أي لم أكن أول رسول فأكون بدعا من الرسل بل سبقني رسل كثيرون.
وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم: أي في هذه الحياة هل أخرج من بلدي، أو أقتل، وهل 
ترجمون بالحجارة أو يخسف بكم.
إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي: أي ما أتبع إلا ما يوحيه إلي ربي فأقول وأفعل ما يأمرني به.
وما أنا إلا نذير مبين: أي وما أنا إلا نذير لكم بين الانذار.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة العرب عامة وقريش خاصة إلى الإيمان والتوحيد   فإذا قرأ عليهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ القرآن دعوة  لهم  إلى الإيمان والتوحيد قالوا رداً عليه ما أخبر به تعالى في قوله  {وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ} أي على كفار قريش {آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ} أي  ظاهرات  الدلالة واضحات المعاني {قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} بالله وبرسوله  ولقائه  وتوحيده قالوا {لَلْحَقُّ1} وهو القرآن {لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا  سِحْرٌ  مُبِينٌ} بل قالوا ما هو أشنع في الكذب وأبشع في النظر إذ قالوا ما  أخبر به  تعالى عنهم في قوله {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ2 افْتَرَاهُ} أي بل أيقولون  افتراه  أي اختلقه وتخرصه من نفسه وليس هو بكلام الله ووحيه إليه. وقوله  تعالى  {قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللهِ شَيْئاً}  أي على  فرض أنني افتريته على الله وقلت أوحي إلي ولم يوح إلي وأراد  الانتقام مني  بتعذيبي، فهل أنتم أو غيركم يستطيع دفع العذاب عني، وعليه  فكيف أعرض نفسي  للعذاب بالافتراء على الله تعالى، فهذا لن يكون مني أبداً.  وقوله تعالى  {هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ3 فِيهِ} أي الله جل جلاله  هو أعلم من كل  أحد بما تخوضون فيه مندفعين في الكلام تطعنون في وفي القرآن  فتقولون في  ساحر وفي القرآن سحر مبين وتقولون في مفترٍ وفي القرآن افتراء  إلى غير ذلك  من المطاعن والنقائص. {كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي  وَبَيْنَكُمْ4} أي كفى  بالله شهيدا علي وعليكم فيما أقول وفيما تقولون  وسيجزي كلا بما عمل {وَهُوَ  الْغَفُورُ الرَّ5حِيمُ} لمن تاب فتوبوا إليه  يغفر كفركم وخوضكم في الباطل  ويرحمكم فإنه تعالى غفور لمن تاب رحيما بمن  آمن وأناب. وقوله تعالى في  الآية (9) {قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعاً 6مِنَ  الرُّسُلِ} يأمر تعالى رسوله أن  يقول لأولئك المشركين المفيضين في الطعن  في القرآن والرسول في أغلب أوقاتهم  وأكثر مجالسهم {مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعاً  مِنَ الرُّسُلِ} أي ما أنا بأول عبد  نبئ وأرسل فأكون بدعاً في هذا الشأن  فينكر علي أو يستغرب مني بل سبقتني رسل  كثيرة. وقوله {وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا  يُفْعَلُ7 بِي وَلا بِكُمْ} أي وقل لهم  أيضاً أني لا أدري وأنا رسول الله  ما يفعل بي مستقبلا فهل أخرج من هذه  البلاد أو أقتل أو تقبل دعوتي وأنصر  ولا ما يفعل بكم من تعذيبكم بحجر أو  مسخ أو هدايتكم ونجاتكم. وقوله {إِنْ  أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ  وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ}  أي ما أتبع إلا الذي أوحى إلي ربي  باعتقاده أو قوله أو عمله, فلا أحدث  ولا أبتدع شيئا لم يوح الله به أبداً  {إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ}  أي ما أنا بالذي يملك شيئا لنفسه أو  لغيره من خير أو ضير وإنما أنا نذير  من عواقب الكفر والتكذيب والشرك  والمعاصي فمن قبل إنذاري فكف عما يسبب  العذاب نجا, ومن رفض إنذاري فأمره  إلى ربي إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء تاب عليه  وهداه ورحمه.
__________
1-(للحق)  اللام تعليلية. وليست للتعدية, أي: قال الكافرون بعضهم لبعض لأجل  رد الحق  وإبطاله, هذا سحر مبين, والحق: القرآن, يصفونه بالسحر حتى لا  يؤمنوا به.
2-(أم)  هي المنقطعة المقدرة ببل, والاستفهام أي: أيقولون افتراه  والاستفهام وبل  للإضراب الانتقالي من نوع إلى آخر من أنواع ضلالهم,  والاستفهام للنفي  والإنكار معاً.
3-(تفيضون فيه) أي: من قول الباطل والخوض في تكذيب الحق,  إذ الإفاضة في  الشيء: الخوض فيه والاندفاع, ومنه: أفاضوا في الحديث: إذا  اندفعوا يقولون,  وأفاض الناس من عرفات إلى مزدلفة, أي اندفعوا.
4 إذ هو يعلم صدقي ويعلم أنكم مبطلون.
5 الغفور لمن تاب من عباده الرحيم بالمؤمنين.
6  البدع: الأول: والبديع كالبدع بكسر الباء مثل: نصف ونصيف, وأبدع في كذا   أتى بالبدع فيه أي بما لم يأت به غيره, والبديع: صفة مشبهة, وهو من أسماء   الله تعالى, ومعناه: خالق الأشياء ومخترعها.
7 هذا رد على المتعنتين من  المشركين الذين يطالبون الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بما لم يكن  في وسعه من أمور الغيب, وليس معناه كما  قيل: إنه لا يدري هل يكون بعد موته  في الجنة أو في النار, ولا يدري هل  يكون المشركون في النار أو الجنة, إذ  هذا قول باطل. وأما حديث عثمان بن  مظعون في البخاري" فإنه لما قالت المرأة  رحمة الله عليك يا أبا السائب إن  الله أكرمك فقال لها: وما يدريك أن الله  أكرمه فإني وأنا رسول الله لا  أدري ما يفعل بي" فإن المراد منه عدم الجزم  بمصير من مات من المسلمين  ووجوب تفويض الأمر إلى الله تعالى.
****************************
قُلْ   أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ   شَاهِدٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  (10) وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ كَانَ خَيْرًا  مَا سَبَقُونَا  إِلَيْهِ وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ  هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ  (11) وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَامًا  وَرَحْمَةً وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِسَانًا عَرَبِيًّا لِيُنْذِرَ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ (12) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (13)  أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (14) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل أرأيتم: أي أخبروني ماذا تكون حالكم.
إن كان من عند الله: أي إن كان القرآن من عند الله.
وكفرتم به: أي وكذبتم به أي بالقرآن.
وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل: أي وشهد عبد الله بن سلام.
على مثله فآمن: أي عليه إنه من عند الله فآمن.
واستكبرتم: أي واستكبرتم أنتم فلم تؤمنوا ألستم ظالمين.
لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه: أي لو كان ما جاء به محمد من القرآن والدين خيرا ما سبقنا إليه المؤمنون.
وإذ لم يهتدوا به: أي بالقرآن العظيم.
فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم: أي هذا القرآن إفك قديم أي هو من كذب الأوليين.
وهذا كتاب مصدق: أي القرآن مصدق للكتب التي سبقته.
لسانا عربيا لينذر الذين ظلموا: أي حال كونه بلسان عربي لينذر به الظالمين المشركين.
وبشرى للمحسنين: وهو أي القرآن بشرى لأهل الإحسان في عقائدهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم.
ثم استقاموا: أي فلم يرتدوا واستمروا على فعل الواجبات وترك المحرمات.
فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون: أي في الدنيا وفي البرزخ وفي عرصات القيامة.
بما كانوا يعملون: أي جزاهم الله بما جزاهم به ينفي الخوف والحزن عليهم بأعمالهم الصالحة وتركهمالأعمال الفاسدة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ من قريش الذين ردوا الدعوة وقالوا في كتابها سحر مبين وفي صاحبها   مفتر فقال تعالى لرسوله قل يا محمد لأولئك المشركين الذين قالوا في  القرآن  سحر مبين {أَرَأَيْتُمْ} 1 أي أخبروني ماذا تكون حالكم إن كان  القرآن من  عند الله. وكفرتم به وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل وهو عبد الله بن  سلام على2  مثله أي على التوراة أنها نزلت من 
عند الله وهي مثل القرآن فلا يستنكر  أن يكون القرآن نزل من عند الله لا  سيما والكتابان التوراة والقرآن يصدق  بعضهما بعضاً, بدلالتهما معا ًعلى  أصول الدين كالتوحيد والبعث والجزاء  بالثواب والعقاب ومكارم الأخلاق  والعدل والوفاء بالعهد. {ِفَآمَنَ} هذا  الشاهد3 {وَاسْتَكْبرتم} أي  وكفرتم أنتم مستكبرين عن الإيمان بالحق ألم  تكونوا شر الناس وأظلمهم  وتحرمون الهداية إن الله لا يهدي القوم4 الظالمين  أي الذين ظلموا أنفسهم  بالكفر والمعاصي فحرموها الهداية الإلهية وقوله  تعالى في الآية (11)  {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ  كَانَ خَيْراً مَا  سَبَقُونَا إِلَيْهِ} هذا القول جائز أن يقوله يهود  المدينة للمؤمنين بها,  وجائز أن يقوله المشركون في مكة وفي غيرها من العرب  إذ المقصود هو  الاعتذار عن عدم قبول الإسلام بحجة انه لا فائدة منه تعود  عليهم في دنياهم  ولا خير يرجونه منه إن دخلوا فيه إذ لو كان فيه ما يرجون  من الفوائد  المادية لاعتنقوه ودخلوا فيه ولم يسبقهم إليه الفقراء  والمساكين. وهو معنى  ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قول {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ5  آمَنُوا} أي في شأن الذين قالوا لو كان الإسلام خيراً  ما6 سبقونا إليه  فآمنوا وكفرنا.
 وقوله تعالى {وإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ  فَسَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا إِفْكٌ  قَدِيمٌ} أي وإن ظهر عنادهم وعظم عتوهم  واستكبارهم فعموا فلم يهتدوا  بالقرآن7 فسيقولون {هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ} وقد  قالوا أساطير الأولين  اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا ومعنى إفك قديم  كذب أفكه غير محمد وعثر  عليه فهو يقول به ما أفسد هذا القول وما أقبحه  وأقبح قائله.
وقوله تعالى {وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً  وَرَحْمَةً} أي ومن  قبل القرآن الذي أنكر المشركون نزوله كتاب موسى التوراة  وقد أنزلناه عليه  إماما يؤتم به فيقود المؤتمين به العاملين بهدايته إلى  السعادة والكمال  وأنزلنا اليوم القرآن هدى ورحمة وبشرى للمحسنين. وهو ما دل  عليه قوله هذا  كتاب مصدق لما قبله من الكتب لسانا8 عربيا أي أنزلناه لسانا  عربيا لينذر  به رسولنا المنزل عليه.
وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لينذر9 به الذين ظلموا أنفسهم  بالشرك والمعاصي عذاب  الله المترتب على تدسية النفوس بأوضار الشرك  والمعاصي وهو بشرى للمحسنين من  المؤمنين الذين احسنوا النية والعمل بالفوز  العظيم يوم القيامة وهو النجاة  من النار ودخول الجنة وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  اللهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا10} بعد أن ذكر تعالى  المبطلين وباطلهم عقب على  ذلك بذكر المحسنين وأعمالهم على نهج الترهب  والترغيب فأخبر تعالى أن الذين  قالوا ربنا الله أي آمنوا وصرحوا بإيمانهم  وجاهروا به ثم استقاموا على منهج  لا إله إلا الله فعبدوا الله بما شرع  وتركوا عبادة غيره حتى ماتوا على ذلك  هؤلاء يخبر تعالى عنهم أنهم لا خوف  عليهم ولا هم يحزنون في الدنيا وفي  البرزخ وفي الآخرة فهم آمنون في  الحيوات الثلاث، وبشرهم بالجنة فأخبر أنهم  أصحابها الخالدون فيها، وأشار  إلى أن ذلك الفوز والبشرى كانا نتيجة أعمالهم  في الدنيا من الإيمان والعمل  الصالح الذين دل عليها قوله {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللهُ  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  اعتبار الشهادة وانها أداة يتوصل بها إلى احقاق الحق وابطال الباطل  فلذا  يشترط عدالة صاحبها والعدالة هي إجتناب الكبائر واتقاء الصغائر  غالبا.
2- تقرير قاعدة من جهل شيئا عاداه, إذ المشركون لما لم يهتدوا بالقرآن قالوا هذا إفك قديم.
3- بيان تآخي وتلاقي الكتابين التوراة والقرآن فشهادة أحدهما للآخر أثبتت صحته.
4- وجوب تعلم العربية لمن أراد أن يحمل رسالة الدعوة المحمدية فينذر ويبشر.
5- فضل الإستقامة11 حتى قيل أنها خير من ألف كرامة, والإستقامة هي التمسك بالإيمان والعبادة كما جاء بذلك القرآن وبينت السنة.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري للتوبيخ, ومفعولا (رأيتم) محذوفا ن تقديرهما: أنفسكم ظالمين.
2  المثل: المماثل أي: المشابه في فعل أو صفة, وضمير مثله: عائد على  القرآن,  وجائز أن يكون المراد بالمثل: التوراة, والشاهد هو موسى عليه  السلام أو عبد  الله بن سلام كما في التفسير, وجائز أن يكون لفظ (مثل)  مقحماً زائد نحو:  (ليس كمثله شيء) أي: ليس مثله شيء, ويكون المعنى. وشهد  شاهد- وهو عبد الله  بن سلام- على صدق القرآن وكونه وحي الله أوحاه إلى  رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- لا حاجة إلى أن نقول الشاهد هو موسى عليه السلام  بحجة أن السورة مكية،  وعبد الله بن سلام أسلم بعد الهجرة، إذ من الجائز أن  تكون السورة مكية  والآيات مدنية، وهو الحق في هذا والله أعلم.
4- الجملة تعليلية لما هو محذوف في الكلام وهو: ضللتم ضلالا لا يرجى لكم هداية بعده، لأن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين.
5- اللام تعليلية أي: قالوا ما قالوه لأجل الذين آمنوا حتى يردوا دعوتهم ولا يقبلوا الإسلام.
6-  ضمير (سبقونا) عائد إلى غير مذكور وأرادوا به المستضعفين مثل بلال  وعمار  ووالده وشمية وزنيرة على وزن شريرة، وسكيرة: أمة رومية كانت من  السابقين  إلى الإسلام.
7- المضارع هنا مراد به سيديمون قولهم هذا كلما أرادوا رد القرآن: قالوا هذا إفك قديم.
8-  كلمة (لساناً) فيها إيماء إلى أنه عربي اللغة لا الأخلاق والعادات  العربية  والأحكام القبلية لأنها فسدت بالشرك وانقطاع الوحي وموت العلماء  قروناً  عديدة.
9- قرأ نافع (لتنذر) بالتاء الفوقية حطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقرأ حفص (لينذر) بالياء أي القرآن.
10-  ثم للتراخي الرتبي, إذ الإيمان يحصل بالنظر والتأمل دفعة واحدة وأما   الإستقامة فتحتاج إلى مراقبة النفس وذكر الوعد والوعيد في كل طاعة من فعل   أو ترك..
11- روى مسلم والترمذي وغيرهما عن عبد الله الثقفي قال: "قلت  يا رسول الله  قل لي في الإسلام قولا لا أسأل عنه أحداً بعدك قال صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ" قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم".
**
**
* 






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:14 PM


#785






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (3)  
الحلقة (780)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 52الى صــــ 58)**
وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ  بِوَالِدَيْهِ  إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا  وَحَمْلُهُ  وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ  وَبَلَغَ  أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ  نِعْمَتَكَ  الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ  صَالِحًا  تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ  إِلَيْكَ  وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  نَتَقَبَّلُ  عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَنْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ فِي  أَصْحَابِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ الَّذِي كَانُوا  يُوعَدُونَ (16) 
شرح الكلمات:
ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه: أي أمرناه أمراً مؤكداً بالإيصاء.
إحسانا1: أي أن يحسن بهما إحسانا وهو المعاملة بالحسنى.
حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها: أي حملته أثناء حمله في بطنها على مشقة وولدته كذلك على مشقة.
وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا: أي مدة حمله في بطنها وفطامه من الرضاع ثلاثون شهرا.
حتى إذا بلغ أشده: أي اكتمال قوته البدنية والعقلية وهي من الثلاث والثلاثين فما فوق.
رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك: أي ألهمني ووفقني أن أشكر نعمتك بصرفها فيما تحب.
وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه: أي وبأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه مني أي تتقبله عني.
ونتجاوز عن سيئاتهم: أي فلا نؤاخذهم بها بل نغفرها.
في أصحاب الجنة: أي في جملة أصحاب الجنة وعدادهم.
وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون: أي في مثل قوله تعالى وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار الآية.
معنى الآيات:
إن  الفرد كالجماعة فقد أوصى تعالى الإنسان بالإحسان بوالديه وببرهما في  جميع  كتبه وعلى ألسنة كافة رسله, والإنسان بعد ذلك قد يحسن ويبر وقد يسئ  ويعق,  فكذلك الجماعة والأمة من الناس يرسل إليهم الرسول فمنهم من يؤمن  ومنهم من  يكذب, ومنهم من يتابع ومنهم من يخالف فلما ذكر تعالى اختلاف قوم  النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الإيمان بما جاء به, والكفر به  ذكر أن  هذه الحال 
الإنسان فقال تعالى {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإنْسَانَ2} أي جنس  الإنسان أي أمرناه  بما هو آكد من الأمر وهو الوصية بوالديه أي أمه وأبيه  إحسانا بهما وذلك  بكف الأذى عنهما وإيصال الخير بهما وطاعتهما في المعروف  وببرهما أيضا بعد  موتهما. فمن الناس من ينفذ هذه الوصية ومنهم من يهملها  ولا ينفذها وقوله،  حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها بيان لوجوب الإحسان بهما  وبرهما إذ معاناة  الأم وتحملها مشقة الحمل تسعة أشهر ومشقة الوضع وهي مشقة  لا يعرفها إلا من  قاسى آلامها كالأمهات. وقوله {وَحَمْلُهُ3 وَفِصَالُهُ  ثَلاثُونَ  شَهْراً} بيان لمدة تحمل المشقة إنها ثلاثون شهرا بعضها للحمل  وبعضها  للإرضاع والتربية وقوله تعالى حتى إذ بلغ أي عاش حتى إذا بلغ أشده  أي  اكتمال قواه البدنية والعقلية وذلك من ثلاث وثلاثين سنة إلى الأربعين  وبلغ  أربعين4 سنة قال أي الإنسان البار بوالديه المنفذ للوصية الإلهية كأبي   بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه إذ بلغ الأربعين من عمره بعد البعثة المحمدية   بسنتين. {قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي   أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ} 5 وهي نعمة الإيمان والتوحيد والإسلام علي وعلى والدي   إذ آمن وآمن أبواه أبو قحافة عثمان بن عامر التيمي وآمنت أمه أم الخير   سلمى، وأولاده عامة من بنين وبنات ولم يحصل لأحد من الصحابة أن سأل ربه أن   يدفعه دفعا إلهاميا وتوفيقا ربانيا لأن يشكر نعمة الله عليه وعلى والديه   بالإسلام، وأن يدفعه كذلك إلى العمل الصالح الذي يرضاه الله ويتقبله عن   صاحبه، وقد استجاب له ربه فأعتق تسعة أعبد مؤمنين من استرقاق الكافرين لهم   منهم بلال رضي الله عنه، وقوله {وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي} أي اجعل   الصلاح ساريا في ذريتي حتى يشملهم جميعا وقد استجاب الله تعالى له فآمن   أولاده أجمعون ذكورا وإناثا، وقوله {إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ} هذا توسل منه رضي الله عنه لقبول دعائه فقد توسل إلى ربه   بالتوبة من الشرك والكفر إلى الإيمان والتوحيد، وبالإسلام إلى الله وهو   الخضوع لله والانقياد لأمره ونهيه. وقوله تعالى {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ   نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ6 مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَنْ   سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ} فلا يؤاخذهم بها بعد توبتهم منها في جملة أصحاب الجنة إذ   لا يدخل الجنة أحد إلا بعد مغفرة ذنبه، وقوله {وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ7}
أي  أنجز لهم هذا لأنه وعد صدق وعدهم فأنجزه لهم، وقوله {الَّذِي كَانُوا   يُوعَدُونَ} أي في الكتاب مثل قوله تعالى {وَعَدَ اللهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ   فِيهَا} الآية.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب البر بالوالدين بطاعتهما في المعروف والإحسان بهما بعد كف الأذى عنهما.
2- الإشارة إلى أن مدة الحمل قد تكون ستة أشهر فأكثر، وأن الرضاع قد يكون حولين فأقل.
3- جواز التوسل بالتوبة إلى الله والانقياد له بالطاعة.
4- فضيلة آل أبي بكر الصديق على غيرهم من سائر الصحابة ما عدا آل بيت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- بشارة الصديق وأسرته بالجنة، إذ آمنوا كلهم وأسلموا أجمعين وماتوا على ذلك.
__________
1 قرأ نافع (حسناً) و (كرهاً) بفتح الكاف, وقرأ حفص (إحساناً) و (كرهاً) بضم الكاف.
2- روي من عدة طرق أن هذه الآية نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
3-  وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهراً هذه الآية الكريمة مع قوله تعالى من سورة   البقرة: {وَالْوَالدات يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ   كَامِلَيْنِ} دلتا على أن أقل مدة الحمل: ستة أشهر، فلا يثبت الحمل بأقل من   ستة أشهر ويثبت بالستة والسبعة والثمانية والتسعة، فمن بنى بامرأة وولدت   قبل ستة أشهر من البناء بها فالولد لا يلحق الزوج.
4- لم خص الدعاء  للوالدين في هذا الوقت بالذات؟ لأنه وقت يصبح فيه الولد  مشغولا بزوجة  وأولاد وتكاليف فهو في هذه الحال أحوج ما يكون إلى عون الله  تعالى على بر  والديه.
5- من بركة صلاح الذرية أن يدعو الولد لوالده بعد موته ففي صحيح  الحديث:  (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع  به، وولد  صالح يدعوا له) .
6- قرأ نافع: (يتقبل) و (يتجاوز) بالبناء  للمفعول، و (أحسن) مرفوع نائب  فاعل، وقرأ حفص بنون المتكلم فيهما ونصب  (أحسن) على أنه مفعول به.
7- الوعد: مصدر بمعنى المفعول كالرد بمعنى المردود.
******************************  **
وَالَّذِي  قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ  لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ  خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ  قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللهَ وَيْلَكَ  آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ  حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ  الْأَوَّلِينَ (17)  أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي  أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ  (18) وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا  وَلِيُوَفِّيَهُ  مْ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ (19) وَيَوْمَ  يُعْرَضُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ  فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ  الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ  الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ (20)
شرح الكلمات:
والذي قال لوالديه: الذي اسم موصول استعمل استعمال الجنس فدل على متعدد بدليل الخبر عنه وهو أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول.
أفٍ لكما: أي نتناً وقبحاً لكما.
أن اخرج: أي من القبر حيا بعد موتي.
وقد خلت القرون: أي مضت الأمم قبلي ولم يخرج منها أحد من قبره.
وهما يستغيثان الله: أي يطلبان الغوث برجوع ولدهما إلى الإيمان بعد الإلحاد والكفر.
ويلك آمن: أي يقولان له إن لم ترجع ويلك أي هلاكك أي هلكت آمن بالبعث.
إن وعد الله حق: وقد وعد العباد بالرجوع إليه ومحاسبتهم على أعمالهم ومجازاتهم بها.
فيقول ما هذا إلا أساطير الأولين: أي ما القول بوجود بعث للناس أحياء بعد الموت إلا أكاذيب الأولين.
أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول: أي وجب عليهم القول بالعذاب يوم القيامة.
في أمم قد خلت من قبلهم: أي في جملة أمم قد مضت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس.
ولكل  درجات مما عملوا: أي ولكل من المؤمنين البارين، والكافرين الفاجرين  درجات  مما عملوا درجات المؤمنين في الجنة ودرجات الكفار في النار.
أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا: أي يقال لهم أذهبتم طيباتكم باشتغالكم بملذاتكم في الدنيا.
واستمتعتم بها: أي تمتعتم بها في الحياة الدنيا.
فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون: أي جزاؤكم عذاب الهوان.
بما كنتم تستكبرون في الأرض: أي تتكبرون في الأرض.
بغير الحق: أي إذ لا حق لكم في الكبر والكبرياء لله، ولم يأذن لكم فيه.
وبما كنتم تفسقون: أي تخرجون عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى الرجل المؤمن وأعماله الصالحة ومواقفه المشرفة ذكر هنا  الرجل  الكافر وأعماله الباطلة ومواقفه السيئة وذلك من باب الدعوة إليه  تعالى  للترغيب والترهيب فقال تعالى {وَالَّذِي1 قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ   لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي 2 أَنْ أُخْرَجَ 3وَقَدْ خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ   قَبْلِي} يخبر الله تعالى عن أخبث إنسان هو ذاك الملحد العاق لوالديه   المنكر للبعث والجزاء إذ قال لوالديه أمه وأبيه أف لكما أي نتناً وقبحا   لكما أتعدانني بأن أخرج من قبري حياً بعد ما مت، وقد مضت أمم وشعوب قبلي،   وما خرج منها أحد من قبره فكيف تعدانني أنتما ذلك إن هذا لتخلف عقلي وتأخر   حضاري وقوله تعالى {وَهُمَا 4يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللهَ} أي ووالداه يستغيثان   الله ويستصرخانه طلبا إغاثتهما بهداية ولدهما الملحد الشيوعي، ويقولان   للولد ويلك أي هلاكك حضر يا ولد هلكت آمن بالبعث والجزاء وصل وصم واترك   الزنا والخمر ويلك إن وعد الله حق أي إن ما وعد الله به عباده من إحيائهم   للحشر والحساب والجزاء حق فلا يتخلف أبدا فيرد عليهما الولد الملحد الدهري   ابما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله فيقول {مَا هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ   الْأَوَّلِينَ5} أي أكاذيبهم التي كانوا يعيشون عليها ويقصونها في مجالسهم،   وبما أن الذي قال لوالديه لفظه مفرد ولكنه دال على جنس كان الخبر جمعا   فقال تعالى في الإخبار عنهم {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ6 حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ   الْقَوْلُ} أي القول بالعذاب الدال عليه قوله تعالى {لأمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ   مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ} ، وفي قوله {فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ   خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ} أي في جملة أمم سبقتهم   في الإلحاد والكفر من العالمين عالم الجن وعالم الإنس وقوله {إِنَّهُمْ   كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ7} وأي خسران أعظم من عبد يخسر نفسه وأهله ويعش في جهنم   خالدا فيها أبدا. وقوله تعالى {وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ8 مِمَّا عَمِلُوا} أي   ولكل من المؤمنين البارين والكافرين العاقين درجات مما عملوا من خير أو شر   إلا أن درجات المؤمنين في الجنة تذهب في علو متزايد ودرجات الكافرين في   النار تذهب في سفل متزايد إلى أسفل سافلين. وقوله تعالى   {وَلِيُوَفيهم9 أَعْمَالَهُمْ} كاملة غير منقوصة الحسنة بعشر أمثالها   والسيئة بمثلها وهم لا يظلمون بنقص حسنة ولا بزايدة سيئة. وقوله تعالى   {وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ} أي اذكر يا رسولنا   لهؤلاء المشركين يوم يعرضون على النار ويقال لهم في توبيخ وتقريع   {أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا} أي بإقبالكم على   الشهوات والملاذ ناسين الدار الآخرة فاستمتعتم بكل الطيبات ولم تبقوا   للآخرة شيئا {فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ} أي الهوان {بِمَا   كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ} إذ لاحق لكم في   الكبر لضعفكم وعجزكم إنما الكبرياء لله الملك الحق أما أنتم فقد ظلمتم   باستكباركم عن الإيمان بربكم ولقائه وعن طاعته {وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ   تَفْسُقُونَ} أي وبفسقكم عن طاعة ربكم وطاعة رسوله. إذاً فادخلوا جهنم   داخرين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة عقوق الوالدين وأنها من الكبائر.
2- بيان حنان الوالدين وحبهما لولدهما وبذل كل ما يقدران عليه من أجل إسعاده وهدايته.
3- التحذير من الانغماس في الملاذ والشهوات والاستمتاع.
4- التحذير من الكبر والفسق وأن الكبر من أعمال القلوب والفسق من أعمال الجوارح.
5- مدى فهم السلف الصالح لهذه الآية {أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا} .
1)  قرأ يزيد حتى بلغ {وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ} ثم قال تعلمون والله  إن  أقواما يسترطون حسناتهم استبقى رجل طيباته إن استطاع ولا قوة إلا  بالله.
2) روي أن عمر بن الخطاب كان يقول لو شئت لكنت أطيبكم طعاما وألينكم لباسا, ولكن استبقي طيباتي.
وذكر  أنه لما قدم الشام صنع له طعام لم ير قبله مثله, قال هذا لنا فما  لفقراء  المسلمين الذين ماتوا وهم لا يشبعون من خبز الشعير؟ فقال له خالد  بن الوليد  لهم الجنة, فاغرورقت عينا عمر رضي الله عنه وقال لئن كان حظنا  الحطام  وذهبوا بالجنة لقد باينونا بونا بعيدا.
__________
1  قيل: إن هذه الآية نزلت في أحد ابني أبي بكر الصديق عبد الرحمن أو عبد   الله وأنكرت عائشة رضي الله عنها ذلك، ومن قال به رد اسم الإشارة (أولئك   الذين حق عليهم القول..) إلى من طالب الولد بإحيائهم ممن ماتوا على الشرك   لأن كلا من عبد الله وعبد الرحمن قد أسلم وحسن إسلامه استجابة الله دعوة   أبي بكر.
2-(أتعدانني) الاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب.
3-(أن أخرج) أي: من قبري حياً بعد موتي وفنائي, إنكاراً منه للبعث الآخر.
4- وقد أجاب الله دعاء أبي بكر وزوجه أم الرمان حيث أسلم ابنهما رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
5-(أساطير الأولين) أي: أحاديثهم وما سطروه مما لا أصل له.
6-  الإشارة هنا إلى أولئك الذين ذكرهم ابن أبي بكر كعبد الله بن جدعان  وعثمان  بن عمرو ومشايخ قريش فقال أين فلان وأين فلان إنكاراً منه للحياة  بعد  الموت.
7- خسروا أعمالهم حيث ضاع سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وخسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
8-(ولكل)  التنوين عوض أي: لكل من الفريقين المؤمنين والكافرين الأبرار  والفجار  درجات مما عملوا, وهي مراتبهم التي لهم في الجنة أو في النار.
9- قرأ الجمهور (ولنوفيهم) بالنون وقرأ حفص (وليوفيهم) بالياء.
**
**

*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:17 PM


#786






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (4)  
الحلقة (781)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 58الى صــــ 64)
**
وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ  قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ  خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ  وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا  إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ  عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (21)  قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَأْفِكَنَا  عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا  تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ  الصَّادِقِينَ (22) قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَأُبَلِّغُكُمْ مَا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ  قَوْمًا  تَجْهَلُونَ (23) فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ عَارِضًا مُسْتَقْبِلَ  أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ  قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُمْطِرُنَا بَلْ هُوَ مَا  اسْتَعْجَلْتُمْ بِهِ  رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (24) تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ  شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ  رَبِّهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
واذكر أخا عاد: أي نبي الله هودا عليه السلام.
إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف: أي خوف قومه عذاب الله بوادي الأحقاف.
وقد خلت النذر: أي مضت الرسل.
من بين يديه ومن خلفه: أي من قبله ومن بعده إلى أممهم.
ألا تعبدوا إلا الله: أي أنذروهم بأن لا يعبدوا إلا الله.
إني أخاف عليكم: أي إن عبدتم غير الله.
عذاب يوم عظيم: أي هائل بسبب شرككم بالله وكفركم برسالتي.
أجئتنا لتأفكنا عن آلهتنا: أي لتصرفنا عن عبادتها.
فأتنا بما تعدنا: أي من العذاب على عبادتها.
إن كنتم من الصادقين: أي في أنه يأتينا قطعا كما تقول.
قل إنما العلم عند الله: أي علم مجيء العذاب ليس لي وإنما هو لله وحده.
وأبلغكم ما أرسلت به إليكم: أي وإنما أنا رسول أبلغكم ما أرسلني به ربي إليكم.
ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون: أي حظوظ أنفسكم وما ينبغي لها من الإسعاد والكمال وإلا كيف تستعجلون العذاب مطالبين به.
فلما رأوه عارضا: أي رأوا العذاب سحابا يعرض في الأفق.
مستقبل أوديتهم: أي متجها نحو أوديتهم التي فيها مزارعهم.
قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا: أي قالوا مشيرين إلى السحاب هذا عارض ممطرنا.
بل هو ما استعجلتم به: أي ليس هو بالعارض الممطر بل العذاب الذي استعجلتموه.
ريح تدمر كل شيء: أي ريح عاتية تهلك كل شيء تمر به.
بأمر ربها: أي بإذن ربها تعالى.
فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكتهم: أي أهلكتهم عن آخرهم فلم يبق إلا مساكنهم.
كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين: أي كذلك الجزاء الذي جازينا به عاداً قوم هود وهو الهلاك الشامل نجزي المجرمين من سائر الأمم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية قوم النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فقال تعالى {وَاذْكُرْ} أي لقومك للعبرة والاتعاظ {أَخَا  عَادٍ}  وهو هود عليه السلام والأخوة هنا أخوة نسب لا دين. إذ كره {إِذْ  أَنْذَرَ  قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ} إذ خوفهم عذاب الله إن لم يتوبوا إلى  الله  ويوحدوه، والأحقاف وادي القوم1 الذي به مزارعهم ومنازلهم وهو ما بين  حضرموت  ومهرة وعُمان جنوب الجزيرة العربية. وقوله {وَقَدْ خَلَتِ  النُّذُرُ2 مِنْ  بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِه} أي وقد مضت الرسل من  قبله ومن بعده في  أممهم. أي لم يكن هود أول نذير، ولا أمته أول أمة أنذرت  العذاب وقوله {لَّا  تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللهَ} أي كل رسول أنذر أمته عاقبة  الشرك فأمرهم أن لا  يعبدوا إلا الله، وهو بمعنى لا إله إلا الله التي دعا  إليها محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمته فهي أمر بعبادة الله  وترك الشرك فيها، وقوله  {إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ  عَظِيمٍ} يوم هائل عظيم وهو  يوم القيامة، فكان رد القوم ما أخبر تعالى به  في قوله {قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا  لِتَأْفِكَنَا3} أي تصرفنا عن عبادة آلهتنا.  {فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا}  أي من العذاب {إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ  الصَّادِقِينَ} فيما4 توعدنا به وتهددنا،  فأجابهم هود عليه السلام بما  أخبر تعالى به عنه بقوله {قَالَ} أي هود  {إِنَّمَا 5الْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ  اللهِ} أي علم مجيء العذاب وتحديد وقته هذا  ليس لي وإنما هو لله منزله،  فمهمتي أن أنذركم العذاب قبل حلوله بكم وأبلغكم  ما أرسلت به إليكم من  الأمر بالتوحيد والنهي عن الشرك والمعاصي،  {وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْماً  تَجْهَلُونَ6} أي بما يضركم وما ينفعكم في  الدنيا والآخرة وإلا كيف  تستعجلون العذاب وتطالبون به إذ المفروض أن تطلبوا  الرحمة والسعادة لا  العذاب والشقاء قوله تعالى7 {فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ  عَارِضاً مُسْتَقْبِلَ  أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ} أي فلما رأى قوم هود العذاب متجها  نحو أوديتهم التي بها  مزارعهم ومنازلهم {قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ8  مُمْطِرُنَا} أي هذا سحاب يعرض  في السماء ذاهباً صوب وادينا ليسقينا، وهو  معنى قوله {قَالُوا هَذَا  عَارِضٌ مُمْطِرُنَا} أي ممطر أراضينا المصابة  بالجفاف الشديد. قال تعالى  {بَلْ هُوَ مَا اسْتَعْجَلْتُمْ بِهِ} أي ليس  بالسحاب الممطر بل هو العذاب  الذي طالبتم به لجهلكم وخفة أحلامكم، وبينه  بقوله {رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ} أي تحمل في ثناياها العذاب الموجع،  تدمر كل شيء تمر به فتهلكه  {بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا} أي بإذنه وقد أتت عليهم عن  آخرهم ولم ينج إلا هود  والذين آمنوا معه برحمة من الله خاصة، {فَأَصْبَحُوا  لا9 يُرَى إِلَّا  مَسَاكِنُهُمْ} أي لا يرى الرائي إذا نظر إليهم إلا  مساكنهم خالية ما بها  أحد. قال تعالى {كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ  الْمُجْرِمِينَ10  } أي كهذا  الجزاء بالدمار والهلاك نجزي المجرمين أي  المفسدين أنفسهم بالشرك  والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله في الأمم في إرسال الرسل إليهم.
2- وبيان مهمة الرسل وهي النذارة والبلاغ.
3- بيان سفه وجهل الأمم التي تطالب بالعذاب وتستعجل به.
4- بيان أن عاداً أهلكت بالريح الدبور، وأن نبينا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نصر بريح الصبا كما في الحديث الصحيح.
5- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إهلاك المجرمين وهم الذين يصرون على الشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1 الأحقاف: جمع حقف بكسر وسكون: الرمل العظيم المستطيل.
2 جائز أن تكون (النذر) جمع نذارة، وكونها الرسل هو الذي عليه المفسرون.
3 الاستفهام إنكاري والإفك، بفتح الهمزة الصرف، وبالكسر الكذب أو أسوأه.
4 جواب الشرط محذوف دل عليه ما تقدمه وهو: (فأتنا بما تعدن) ولفظ الصادقين، أبلغ في الوصف مما لو قالوا، إن كنت صادقاً.
(ال) في (العلم) للاستغراق العرفي أي: علم كل شيء، ومنه علم وقت مجيء العذاب.
6 أي: تجهلون صفات الله تعالى وحكمة إرسال الرسل، وتجهلون حتى ما ينفعكم وما يضركم وإلا فكيف تطالبون بالعذاب، كما في التفسير.
7 الفاء هنا: للتفريع فما ذكر بعدها متفرع عما تقدمها من قصة هود مع قومه.
8 العارض: السحاب الذي يعترض جو السماء، والاستقبال التوجه نحو الشيء ليكون قبالته.
9-  قرأ الجمهور ومنهم نافع: (لا ترى) بالتاء المفتوحة، وقرأ حفص وغيره (لا   يرى) بالياء والبناء للمجهول، والمراد بالمساكن: آثارها وبعض الجدران   الشاخصة منها.
10- في الآية دليل على إفساد الإجرام وأنه سبب كل هلاك، وحقيقته: أنه إفساد الروح بالشرك والمعاصي فعلا وتركاً.
******************************  **
وَلَقَدْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِيمَا إِنْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ وَجَعَلْنَا  لَهُمْ  سَمْعًا وَأَبْصَارًا وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ  سَمْعُهُمْ  وَلَا أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلَا أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِذْ  كَانُوا  يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ   يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (26) وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا مَا حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الْقُرَى   وَصَرَّفْنَا الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (27) فَلَوْلَا نَصَرَهُمُ   الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قُرْبَانًا آلِهَةً بَلْ  ضَلُّوا  عَنْهُمْ وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه: أي ولقد مكنا قوم عاد من القوة التي لم نمكنكم أنتم من مثلها.
وجعلنا لهم سمعا وأبصاراً: وجعلنا لهم أسماعاً وأبصاراً.
فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء: أي من الإغناء
إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله: أي لعلة هي أنهم كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وهي حججه البينة.
وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون: أي نزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يستهزئون به.
ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم من القرى: أي من أهل القرى كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب مدين.
وصرفنا الآيات لعلهم يرجعون: أي كررنا الحجج وضربنا الأمثال ونوعنا الأساليب لعلهم يرجعون إلى الحق فيؤمنون ويوحدون.
فلولا  نصر الذين اتخذوا من دون الله قربانا آلهة: أي فهلا نصرهم بدفع  العذاب  عنهم الذين اتخذوهم من دون الله آلهة يتقربون بهم إلى الله في  زعمهم.
بل ضلوا عنهم: أي غابوا عنهم عند نزول العذاب.
وذلك إفكهم وما كانوا يفترون: أي خذلان آلهتهم لهم وعدم نصرتهم لهم بل غيابهم عنهم هو إفكهم وافتراؤهم الذي كانوا يفترونه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في مطلب هداية قريش أنه لما قص تعالى عليهم قصة عاد وتجلت  فيها  عظات كثيرة وعبرة كبيرة قال لهم {وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ1} أي قوم  عاد  مكناهم في الأرض فأعطيناهم من مظاهر 
القوة المادية {فِيمَا إِنْ2  مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ3} أنتم يا معشر كفار  قريش وجعلنا لهم سمعاً وأبصاراً  وأفئدة أي قلوباً فيما أغنى عنهم سمعهم أي  أسماعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم  من شيء من الإغناء إذ كانوا يجحدون  بآيات الله أي بحججه وبيناته الدالة  على وجوب توحيده وحاق أي نزل بهم  العذاب الذي كانوا إذا خوفوا به وأنذروا  استهزأوا وسخروا وقوله تعالى  {وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا مَا حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ  الْقُرَى} كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط  وأصحاب مدين وقوله {وَصَرَّفْنَا الْآياتِ}  أي وكررنا الحجج وضربنا  الأمثال ونوعنا العظات والعبر لعلهم يرجعون إلى  الحق الذي انصرفوا عنه وهو  التوحيد والاستقامة فأبوا إلا الإصرار على الشرك  والباطل فأهلكناهم.4  فلولا أي فهلا نصرهم الذين5 اتخذوهم من دون الله  قرباناً آلهة يتقربون بها  إلى الله في زعمهم والجواب ما نصروهم بل ضلوا  عنهم أي غابوا فلم يعثروا  عليهم بالكلية. قال تعالى {وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ6  وَمَا كَانُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ} أي ذلك الذي تم لهم من الخذلان والعذاب هو  إفكهم أي كذبهم  وافتراؤهم الذي كانوا يعيشون عليه قبل هلاكهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان أن الإعراض عن دين الله والإصرار على الفسق عن أمر الله،  والاستمرار  على الخروج على طاعته إذا استوجب صاحبه العذاب ونزل به لم يغن  عنه ذكاؤه  ولا دهاؤه ولا علمه وحضارته ولا علوه وتطاوله.
2- بيان أن الآيات والحجج  وضرب الأمثال وسوق العبر والعظات لا تنفع في  هداية العبد، إذا لم يرد الله  هدايته {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ  يُضِلُ} ويحيق به العذاب ويهلكه جزاء  تكذيبه وكفره وإعراضه وفسقه.
3- بيان غياب الشركاء من الأنداد التي  كانت تعبد عن عابديها فضلا عن  نصرتها لهم وذلك الخذلان هو جزاء كذبهم  وافترائهم في الحياة الدنيا.
__________
1 الجملة في محل نصب على الحال من واو الجماعة في قوله: (قالوا أجئتنا) والكلام مستعمل من عدم انتفاعه بما مواهب عقولهم.
2-  {فِيمَا إِنْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ} (ما) موصولة و (إن) نافية عدولا عن   النفي بما حتى لا تجتمع ميمان، الموصولة والنافية ارتقاء في الأسلوب.
3- التمكين: إعطاء المكنة: بفتح الميم وكسر الكاف وهي: القدرة والقوة، يقال: مكن من كذا وتمكن إذا قدر عليه، وكنه أقدره عليه.
4-  أصل لولا إذا دخلت على الجملة الفعلية كانت للتحضيض على تحصيل ذلك  الفعل  فإذا كان الفاعل غير المخاطب بالكلام كانت للتوبيخ، إذ لا طائل في  تحضيض  المخاطب على فعل غيره، والإتيان بالموصول لما في الصلة من التنبيه  على  الخطأ والغلط في عبادة الأصنام التي لم تغن عنهم شيئاً كقول الشاعر:
إن الذين ترونهم إخوانكم
يشقي غليل صدورهم أن تصرعوا
5-الكلام  تضمن التوبيخ للأمم الهالكة على شركهم وعنادهم لرسلهم تعريضاً  بقريش  المصرة على الخطأ نفسه الذي هلكت به الأمم المجاورة لها لعلهم  يتذكرون  فيتوبون.
6-(وذلك إفكهم) هذه فذلكة قوله تعالى: {فَلَوْلا نَصَرَهُمُ  الَّذِينَ  اتَّخَذُوا} الخ والإشارة إلى ما تضمنه قوله: اتخذوا من دون الله  قرباناً  آلهة والافتراء نوع من الكذب كابتكار الأخبار الكاذبة، ويرادف  الاختلاق.
**
**
*  





اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:18 PM


#787






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (5)  
الحلقة (782)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 64الى صــــ 68)

**وَإِذْ  صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا  مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا  أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى  قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ (29)  قَالُوا يَاقَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى  طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (30) يَاقَوْمَنَا  أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ  وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ  عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (31) وَمَنْ لَا يُجِبْ  دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ  بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ  أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (32)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن: أي واذكر إذ أملنا إليك نفراً من الجن جن نصيبين أو نينوي.
فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا: أي حضروا سماع القرآن قالوا أي بعضهم لبعض أصغوا لاستماع القرآن.
فلما قضي ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين: أي فرغ من قراءته رجعوا إلى قومهم مخوفين لهم من العذاب.
مصدقا لما بين يديه: أي من الكتب السابقة كالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور وغيرها.
يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم: أي من العقائد في الشرائع والاسلام.
ويجركم من عذاب أليم: أي ويحفظكم هو عذاب يوم القيامة.
فليس بمعجز في الأرض: أي فليس بمعجز الله هرباً منه فيفوته.
أولئك  في ضلال مبين: أي الذين لم يجيبوا داعي الله وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى الإيمان.: أي في ضلال عن طريق الإسعاد والكمال  ظاهر  بين.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق في طلب هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إنه بعد أن ذكرهم بعاد وما أصابها من دمار وهلاك  نتيجة شركها وكفرها  وإصرارها على ذلك فقال تعالى {وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ}  إلى آخر الآيات  ذكرهم هنا بما هو تقريع لهم وتوبيخ إذا أراهم أن الجن خير  منهم لسرعة  استجابتهم للدعوة والقيام بتبليغها فقال تعالى {وَإِذْ1  صَرَفْنَا  إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ2} أي اذكر لقومك من كفار مكة  وغيرها إذ  صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن وهم عدد ما بين السبعة إلى التسعة من  جن نصيبين  وكانوا من أشراف الجن وسادتهم صرفناهم إليك أي أملناهم إليك وأنت  تقرأ في  صلاة الصبح ببطن نخلة بين مكة والطائف صرفناهم إليك يستمعون  القرآن فلما  حضروه قالوا أنصتوا3 أي أصغوا واستمعوا ولا تشوشوا, قاله بعضهم  لبعض, فلما  قضي أي القرآن فرغ منه، ولوا إلى قومهم أي رجعوا إلى قومهم من  الجن  بنصيبين ونينوي منذرين إياهم أي مخوفينهم من عذاب الله إذا استمروا  على  الشرك والمعاصي فماذا قالوا لهم قالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم قالوا يا   قومنا4 إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى5 وهو القرآن مصدقا لما بين يديه   أي من الكتب الإلهية التي سبق نزولها كصحف إبراهيم والتوراة والزبور   والإنجيل، ووصفوا القرآن بما يلي يهدي إلى الحق والصواب في كل شيء اختلف   فيه الناس من العقائد والديانات والأحكام، ويهدي إلى صراط مستقيم أي طريق   قاصد غير جور ألا وهو الإسلام دين الأنبياء عامة.
وقالوا مبلغين منذرين  {يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللهِ} 6 وهو محمد  رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وَآمِنُوا بِهِ} أجيبوه إلى  ما يدعو إليه من  توحيد الله وطاعته وآمنوا بعموم رسالته بكل ما جاء به من  الهدى ودين الحق  ويكون جزاؤكم على ذلك أن {يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ  مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} أي يغفر لكم الذنوب التي  بينكم وبين الله تعالى  بسترها عليكم ولا يؤاخذكم بها، وأما الذنوب التي  بينكم وبين بعضكم بعضاً  فإنها لا تغفر إلا من قبل المظلوم نفسه باستسماحه  أو رد الحق إليه، وقوله ويجركم  من7 عذاب أليم ويحفظكم منقذاً لكم من عذاب  أليم أي ذي ألمٍ موجع وهو عذاب  النار، ثم قالوا: {وَمَنْ لا يُجِبْ  دَاعِيَ اللهِ} أي لم يستجب لنداء محمد  فيؤمن به ويوحد الله تعالى فليس  بمعجز في الأرض أي لله بل الله غالب على  أمره ومهما حاول الهرب فإن الله  مدركه لا محالة {وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ} يتولون أمره ولا  أنصار ينصرونه. قال تعالى  {أُولَئِكَ} أي المذكورون في هذا السياق ممن لم  يجيبوا داعي الله محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فِي ضَلالٍ  مُبِينٍ} أي في عمى وغواية  بين أمرهم واضح لا يستره شيء.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إثبات عالم الجن وتقريره في هذا السياق ولذا كان إنكار الجن كإنكار الملائكة كفراً.
2- وجوب التأدب عند تلاوة القرآن بالإصغاء التام.
3- وجوب البلاغ عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفي الحديث بلغوا عني ولو آية.
4- الإعراض عن دين الله يوجب الخذلان والحرمان.
__________**
1  الجملة معطوفة على قوله (واذكر أخا عاد) وإن طلبت المناسبة بين هذه  الآيات  وما تقدمها في السور فهي قوله تعالى {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ   عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ   الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ} .
2 النفر: العدد دون العشرين.
(أنصتوا)  أمر بتوجيه الأسماع إلى الكلام اهتماماً به لئلا يفوت منه شيء  وفي الحديث:  " (أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمر جابرا في  حجة الوداع  فقال له: استنصت الناس" قبل أن يبدأ خطبته صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
4 جملة: (قالوا يا قومنا) الخ مبنية لقوله تعالى: (منذرين) .
5 ظاهر الآية أنهم كانوا يهودا مؤمنين بموسى ولم يكونوا على دين عيسى عليه السلام.
6  قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: استجاب لهم سبعون رجلا من قومهم فأتوا  النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فوافقوه بالبطحاء "مكة" فقرأ عليهم   القرآن وأمرهم ونهاهم.
7 اختلف في: هل مؤمنو الجن يدخلون الجنة أو لا؟  فذهب أبو حنيفة والحسن  البصري قبله إلى أن ثوابهم أن ينجوا من النار فقط ثم  يكونون ترابا كسائر  الحيوان، وذهب مالك والشافعي وغيرهما إلى أنهم يدخلون  الجنة، وحجة  المانعين من دخولهم الجنة هذه الآية {يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ  وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} ودليل من قال بدخولهم  الجنة قوله  تعالى في هذه السورة {لِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا} .**
******************************  ***
أَوَلَمْ  يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ  وَلَمْ  يَعْيَ بِخَلْقِهِنَّ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى  بَلَى  إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (33) وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ  الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ أَلَيْسَ هَذَا بِالْحَقِّ قَالُوا  بَلَى  وَرَبِّنَا قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  (34)  فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا   تَسْتَعْجِلْ لَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ   يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا   الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (35)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولم يعي بخلقهن: أي لم يتعب ولم ينصب لخلق السموات والأرض.
بقادر على أن يحييى الموتى بلى: أي إنه قادر على إحياء الموتى وإخراجهم أحياء من قبورهم للحشر.
ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار: أي ليعذبوا فيها.
أليس هذا بالحق: أي يقال لهم تقريعاً: أليس هذا أي العذاب بحق؟.
قالوا بلى وربنا: أي إنه لحق وربنا حلفوا بالله تأكيداً لخبرهم.
فاصبر: أي يا رسولنا محمد على أذى قومك.
أولوا العزم: أي أصحاب الحزم والصبر والعزم وهم نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليهم أجمعين وسلم وهم أصحاب الشرائع.
ولا تستعجل لهم: أي ولا تستعجل نزول العذاب لأجلهم.
كأنهم يوم يرون العذاب: أي في الآخرة.
لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة: أي لم يقيموا في الدنيا إلا ساعة من النهار وذلك لطول العذاب.
بلاغ: أي هذا القرآن بلاغ للناس أي تبليغهم لهم.
هل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون: أي ما يهلك إلا القوم التاركون لأمر الله المعرضون عنه الخارجون عن طاعته.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في مطلب هداية قريش الكافرة بالتوحيد المكذبة بالبعث  والنبوة  فقال تعالى {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أعموا {أَوَلَمْ1 يَرَوْا أَنَّ  اللهَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ} إنشاءاً وإبداعا من غير  مثال  سابق {وَلَمْ يَعْيَ2} أي ينصب ويتعب {بِخَلْقِهِنَّ} أي السموات  والأرض  بقادر على أن يحييى الموتى لحشرهم إليه ومحاسبتهم ومجازاتهم بحسب  أعمالهم  في الدنيا الحسنة بعشر أمثالها والسيئة بمثلها {بَلَى إِنَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} وقوله تعالى {وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ3 الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى  النَّارِ} لما أثبت البعث وقرره ذكر بعض ما يكون فيه فقال  ويوم يعرض الذين  كفروا على النار أي تعرضهم الزبانية على النار فيقولون  لهم تقريعاً  وتوبيخاً {أَلَيْسَ هَذَا بِالْحَقِّ؟ 4} أي أليس هذا التعذيب  بحق؟ فيقولون  مقسمين على ثبوته بما أخبر تعالى عنهم في قوله: {قَالُوا  بَلَى  وَرَبِّنَا} فلما اعترفوا قيل لهم {فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ  تَكْفُرُونَ} أي بسبب كفركم أي جحودكم لتوحيد الله ولقائه. ثم  أمر تعالى  رسوله أن يتدرع بالصبر وأن يتمثل صبر أولي5 العزم ليكون أقوى  منهم صبراً  كما هو أعلى منهم درجة فقال له فاصبر يا رسولنا على ما تلاقي  من أذى قومك  من تكذيب وأذى فأثبت لذلك كما ثبت أولوا العزم من قبلك،  والظاهر أنهم  المذكورون في قوله تعالى من سورة الأحزاب {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمُوسَى  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ} ، ومن الجائز أن يكون عدد أولي العزم  أكثر مما  ذكر وقوله تعالى {وَلا تَسْتَعْجِلْ لَهُمْ} لما أمره بالصبر  نهاه عن  استعجال العذاب لقومه فقال فاصبر ولا تستعجل العذاب لهم.  {كَأَنَّهُمْ  يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا  سَاعَةً مِنْ  نَهَارٍ}  6تعليل لعدم استعجال العذاب لأنه قريب جداً حتى  إنهم يوم ينزل  بهم ويرونه كأنهم لم يلبثوا في الدنيا على طول الحياة فيها  إلا ساعة من  نهار وقوله تعالى {بَلاغٌ} أي هذا القرآن وما حواه من تعليم  وبيان للهدى  تبليغ للناس وقوله {فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ} 7  ينفي تعالى هلاك غير الفاسقين عن أوامره الخارجين عن  طاعته وطاعة رسوله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2-  الكفر هو الموجب للنار والكفر هو تكذيب بوجود الله تعالى وهو الإلحاد  أو  تكذيب بلقائه تعالى أو بآياته أو رسله، أو شرائعه بعضاً أو كلاً.
3- وجوب الصبر على الطاعات فعلا، وعن المعاصي تركا، وعلى البلاء بعدم التضجر والسخط.
4- إطلاق الفسق على الكفر باعتباره خروجا عن طاعة الله فيما يأمر به من العقائد والعبادات وينهى عنه من الشرك والمعاصي.
__________**
1 الاستفهام إنكاري، وجوابه قوله تعالى: {بَلَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} .
2  عيي كرضي وويعي كيرضى وهو: العجز في الحيلة والرأي وأما الإعياء بمعنى   التعب ففعله: أعيا يعيى إعياء إذا تعب، وجائز أن يكون عيي بمعنى نصب وتعب.
3 أظهر في موضع الإضمار للإشارة إلى علة الحكم وهي: الكفر تحذيراً منه.
4  الاستفهام تقريري وتنديم على ما كانوا يزعمونه من الباطل، وإقسامهم   بقولهم: (وربنا) من باب التحنن والتخضع تلمساً العفو وعدم المؤاخذة.
5  العزم: نية محققة على عمل أو قول دون تردد، والمحمود منه ما كان في  امتثال  أوامر الله ورسوله واجتناب نواهيهما، ودونه ما كان فيما يجلب خيراً  ويدفع  شراً.
6-(من نهار) وصف لساعة، وكونها من إشارة إلى قلتها وعدم طولها  بخلاف ساعة  الليل فإنها ترى طويلة. و (بلاغ) خبر، والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره:  هذا بلاغ.
7-(فهل يهلك) الاستفهام للنفي ولذا صح الاستثناء منه، و (ال)  في (القوم)  للجنس ليشمل كل من فسق، والفسق: الخروج عن طاعة الله والرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالإصرار على الشرك والكفر.
**
**
*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:19 PM


#788






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (1)  
الحلقة (783)
سورة محمد*
*مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 69الى صــــ 75)

**سورة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ1
أو القتال
مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  (1)  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَآمَنُوا بِمَا  نُزِّلَ  عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ   سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ (2) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ   كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا   الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ   (3)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي كفروا بتوحيد الله ولقائه وبآياته ورسوله وصدوا غيرهم عن الدخول في الإسلام.
أضل أعمالهم: أي أحبط أعمالهم الخيرية كإطعام الطعام وصلة الأرحام فلا يرى لها أثر يوم القيامة.
والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: أي آمنوا بالله وآياته ورسوله ولقائه وأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا النواهي.
وآمنوا بما أنزل على محمد: أي بالقرآن الكريم.
كفر عن سيئاتهم: أي محا عنهم ذنوبهم وغفرها لهم.
وأصلح بالهم: أي شأنهم وحالهم فهم لا يعصون الله تعالى.
ذلك: أي إضلال أعمال الكافرين وتكفير سيئات المؤمنين.
بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل: أي الشيطان في كل ما يمليه عليهم ويزينه لهم من الكفر والشرك والمعاصي.
وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم: أي التوحيد والعمل الصالح.
كذلك يضرب الله للناس أمثالهم: أي كما بين تعالى حال الكافرين، وحال المؤمنين في هذه الآية يبين للناس أمثالهم ليعتبروا.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {الَّذِينَ2 كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَضَلَّ   أَعْمَالَهُمْ3} هذه جملة خبرية أخبر تعالى فيها عن حال من كفر بالله   ورسوله وصد عن سبيل الله أي الإسلام غيره من الناس أضل الله عمله4 فأحبطه   فلم يحصل له ثواب في الآخرة, ولازمه أنه هالك في النار, وتكون هذه الجملة   كأنها جواب لسؤال نشأ عن قوله تعالى في خاتمة سورة الأحقاف قبل هذه السورة   وهي فهل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون أي ما يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون فقال قائل   من هم القوم الفاسقون؟ فكان الجواب الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وهو  وجه  ارتباط بين السورتين حسن. هذا وقوله تعالى {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} أي5   بالله ورسوله وآياته ولقائه وعملوا الصالحات أي أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة  وصاموا رمضان وحجوا بيت الله الحرام ووصلوا الأرحام وأمروا  بالمعروف ونهوا  عن المنكر.
 ولو بالاستعداد للقيام بذلك إذ بعض هذه الصالحات لم يشرع بعد  وآمنوا بما  نزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو القرآن  الكريم والسنة  الصحيحة لأنها وحي إلهي يتلقاه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وفي صحيح الحديث "ألا وإني أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه"  وقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ} آي القرآن لأنه ناسخ للكتب  قبله ولا ينسخ بكتاب  بعده. فهو الحق الثابت الباقي إلى نهاية الحياة.  وقوله: {كَفَّرَ  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ} أي محا عنهم ذنوبهم وأصلح بالهم 6  أي ِشأنهم  وحالهم فلم يفسدوا بعد بشرك ولا كفر هذا جزاؤهم على إيمانهم  وصالح  أعمالهم. وقوله تعالى: {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا7  اتَّبَعُوا  الْبَاطِلَ} وهو الشيطان وما يزينه من أعمال الشرك والشر  والفساد،  {وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ}  وهو  القرآن وما جاء به ودعا إليه من العقائد الصحيحة والعبادات المزكية  للنفس  المهذبة للأرواح. أي ذلك الجزاء للذين كفروا والذين آمنوا بسبب أن  الذين  كفروا اتبعوا الباطل وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم. وقوله  تعالى  {كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ8 اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ} أي مثل هذا  التبيين  لحال الكافرين وحال المؤمنين في هذه الآيات يبين الله للناس  أمثالهم أي  أحوالهم بالخسران والنجاح ليعتبروا فيسلكوا سبيل النجاح،  ويتجنبوا سبيل  الخسران، فضلا منه تعالى.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-بيان طريقي الفلاح والخسران فطريق الفلاح الإيمان والعمل الصالح وطريق الخسران الشرك والمعاصي.
2-بيان أعمال البر مع الكفر والشرك لا تنفع صاحبها يوم القيامة ولا تشفع له وقد يثاب عليها في الدنيا فيبارك له في ماله وولده.
3-بيان الحكمة في ضرب الأمثال وهي هداية الناس إلى ما يفلحون به، فينجون من النار ويدخلون الجنة.
__________**
1 تسميتها بسورة محمد أكثر وأشهر في كتب التفسير والحديث معاً.
2  الكفر الإشراك بالله والصد عن سبيل الله، هو صرف الناس عن اتباع النبي   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والدخول في الإسلام، ويدخل فيه الصد عن   المسجد الحرام للاعتمار والحج.
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: نزلت هذه  الآية في المطعمين ببدر وهم اثنا  عشر رجلا: أبو جهل والحارث بن هشام  وذكرهم، وهم الذين أطعموا الناس يوم  بدر ليثبتوا على القتال ولا يفروا,  أبطل أعمالهم لعلة شركهم وكفرهم والآية  عامة في كل كافر وما بعدها في كل  مؤمن.
4 أصل الإضلال: الخطأ عن الطريق، ولما كان المطعمون عملوا عملا  ظنوا أنه  خير لهم ونافع فلما أبطله الله تعالى عليهم فلم ينتفعوا به كانوا  كمن ضل  طريقه فشقى وهلك.
5 هذه فئة المؤمنين المقابلة لفئة الكافرين ذكر  لها ثلاث صفات كما لتلك  ثلاث صفات وهي: الإيمان المقابل للكفر، والإيمان  بما نزل على محمد  المقابلة للصد عن سبيل الله، وعمل الصالحات المقابلة لما  فعله المطعمون من  الطعام.
6 البال: يطلق على القلب والعقل، وعلى ما يخطر  للمرء من التفكير وهو أكثر  إطلاقه ولعله حقيقة فيه، ومجاز في غيره، ويطلق  أيضا على الحال والشأن،  والقدر لحديث "كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بحمد الله  فهو أبتر".
7 هذا تبيين للسبب الأصلي في إضلال أعمال الكافرين وإصلاح  بال المؤمنين  والباء: بأن: سببية، واسم الإشارة مبتدأ والخبر: قوله (بأن  الذين..) الخ  والإشارة إلى ما تقدم من الخبرين (أضل أعمالهم) و (كفر عنهم  سيأتهم) .
8هذه الجملة تذييل لما سبق من بيان حال كل من الكافرين  والمؤمنين و (يضرب)  بمعنى يلقى مبيّناً، والأمثال: جمع مثل وهو: الحال التي  تمثل صاحبها أي:  تشهره للناس وتعرفهم به فلا يلتبس بنظائره.**
*************************
**فَإِذَا   لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا   أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُ  مْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا   فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ   اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ   (4) سَيَهْدِيهِمْ وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ (5) وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ   عَرَّفَهَا لَهُمْ (6) يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا   اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ (7) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   فَتَعْسًا لَهُمْ وَأَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ (8) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَرِهُوا  مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ (9)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا: أي إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا في ساحة المعركة فاضربوا
رقابهم ضرباً شديداً تفصلون فيه الرقاب عن الأبدان.
حتى إذا أثخنتموهم: أي أكثرتم فيه القتل ولم يصبح لهم أمل في الانتصار عليكم.
فشدوا الوثاق: أي فأسروهم بدل قتلهم وشدوا الوثاق أي ما يوثق به الأسير من إسار قدأ كان
أو حبلا حتى لا يتفلتوا ويهربوا.
فإما مناً بعد وإما فداء1: أي بعد أسركم لهم وشد وثاقهم فإما أن تمنوا مناً أي تفكوهم من الأسر مجاناً,
وإما تفادونهم بمال أو أسير مسلم, وهذا بعد نهاية المعركة.
حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها: أي واصلوا القتال والأخذ والأسر إلى أن تضع الحرب أوزارها وهي آلاتها وذلك
عند إسلام الكفار أو دخولهم في عهدكم فهذه غاية انتهاء الحرب حتى لا تكون
فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله.
ذلك: أي الأمر ذلك الذي علمتم من استمرار القتال إلى غاية إسلام الكفار أو دخولهم
في عهدكم وذمتكم.
ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم: أي بغير قتال منكم كأن يخسف بهم الأرض أو يصيبهم بوباء ونحوه.
ولكن ليبلوا بعضكم ببعض: ولكن أمركم بالقتال وشرعه لكم لحكمة هي أن يبلوا بعضكم ببعض أي يختبركم
من يقاتل منكم ومن لا يقاتل, والمؤمن يقتل فيدخل الجنة والكافر يقتل فيدخل
النار
والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله2: أي قتلهم العدو, وقرئ قاتلوا في سبيل الله.
فلن يضل أعمالهم: أي لا يحبطها ولا يبطلها.
سيهديهم ويصلح بالهم: أي سيوفقهم إلى ما فيه خيرهم وسعادتهم ويصلح شأنهم.
ويدخلهم الجنة عرفها لهم: أي ويدخلهم يوم القيامة الجنة بينها لهم فعرفوها بما وصفها لهم في كتابه وعلى
لسان رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إن تنصروا الله: أي في دينه ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين.
ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم: أي على عدوكم ويثبت أقدامكم في المعارك.
والذين كفروا فتعسا لهم: أي تعسوا تعسا أي هلاكا.
وأضل أعمالهم: أي أحبطها وأبطلها فلم يحصلوا بها على طائل.
ذلك: أي الضلال والتعس.
بأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله: أي من القرآن المشتمل على أنواع الهدايات والإصلاحات.
فأحبط أعمالهم: أي أبطلها وأضلها فلا ينتفعون بها لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد  تقدم أن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله قد أضل أعمالهم وذلك لكفرهم  وصدهم  عن سبيل الله إذا كان الأمر كذلك فليقاتلوا لإنهاء كل من المفسدتين  كفرهم  وصدهم غيرهم عن الإسلام وهذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى فإذا لقيتم3  الذين  كفروا فضرب الرقاب أي4 فاضربوا رقابهم ضربا يفصل الرأس عن الجسد  وواصلوا  قتالهم حتى إذا أثخنتموهم أي أكثرتم فيهم القتل, فشدوا الوثاق أي5  احكموا  ربط الأسرى بوضع الوثاق وهو الحبل في أيديهم وأرجلهم حتى لا  يتمكنوا من  قتلكم ولا الهرب منكم وبعد ذلك أنتم وما يراه إمامكم من  المصلحة العليا فإن  رأى المن فمنوا عليهم مجانا بلا مقابل, وإما تفادونهم  فداء بمال, أو  برجال, وستظل تلك حالكم قتل وأخذ وأسر ثم من عفو مجاني, أو  فداء بعوض  ومقابل إلى أن تضع الحرب أوزارها أي أثقالها من عدد وعتاد حربي,  وذلك  لوصولكم إلى الغاية من الحرب وهي أن يسلم الكافر, أو يدخل في ذمة  المسلمين,  وهو معنى قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة {وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا  تَكُونَ  فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ} . 
وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ} أي الأمر  الذي علمتم من استمرار القتل والأسر إلى أن  تضع الحرب أوزارها6 بالدخول  في7 الإسلام أو في ذمة المسلمين وقوله ولو  شاء الله لانتصر منهم أي بدون  قتال منكم ولكن بخسف أو وباء أو صواعق من  السماء ولكن لم يفعل ذلك من أجل  أن يبلوا بعضكم ببعض أي ليختبركم بهم.  فيعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين,  ويبلوهم بكم فيعاقب من شاء منهم بأيديكم,  ويتوب على من يشاء منهم كذلك, إذ  انتصارهم عليكم ووقوعهم تحت سلطانكم  يساعدهم على التوبة إلى الله والرجوع  إلى الحق فيسلموا فيفلحوا بالنجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة, وقوله تعالى  {وَالَّذِينَ قُاتلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللهِ} وفي قراءة8 والذين قتلوا في سبيل  الله وهذه عامة في شهداء أحد  وغيرهم وإن نزلت الآية فيهم فإن الله تعالى  يخبر عن أنعامه عليهم بقوله  فلن يضل أعمالهم سيهديهم في الدنيا ويوفقهم إلى  كل خير ويصلح شأنهم,  ويدخلهم في الآخرة الجنة عرفها لهم أي بينها لهم في  كتابه ولسان رسوله  وطيبها لهم أيضاً,9 وفي الآخرة يهديهم إلى منازلهم في  الجنة كما قال  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فوالذي نفس محمد  بيده لأحدهم  أهدى بمنزله في الجنة من منزله الذي كان بالدنيا" (البخاري) ,  وقوله تعالى  {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللهَ  يَنْصُرْكُمْ  وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ} أي يا من آمنتم بالله ربا  وبالإسلام دينا  وبمحمد رسولا أن تنصروا الله بنصر دينه ونبيه وأوليائه  بقتال أعدائه  ينصركم الله ويجعل الغلبة لكم, ويثبت أقدامكم في كل معترك  لقيتم فيه  المشركين والكافرين. وهذا وعد من الله تعالى كم أنجزه لعباده  المؤمنين في  تاريخ الجهاد في سبيل الله، وقوله تعالى والذين كفروا فتعساً10  لهم أي  تعسوا تعسا11 وهلكوا هلاكا وخابوا وخسروا، وأضل أعمالهم فلم يعثروا  عليها  ولم يروا لها أدنى فائدة ذلك الجزاء وتلك العقوبة بأنهم أي بسبب  أنهم  كرهوا ما أنزل الله أي من القرآن من آيات التوحيد والشرائع والأحكام  فأحبط  أي لذلك أعمالهم فخسروا في الحياتين.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  وجوب الجهاد على أمة الإسلام ومواصلته كما بين تعالى في هذه الآيات إلى  أن  لا يبقى كافر يحارب بأن يدخلوا في الإسلام أو يعاهدوا ويدخلوا في ذمة   المسلمين ويقبلوا على إصلاح أنفسهم وإعدادها للخير والفلاح.
2- إمام المسلمين مخير في الأسرى بين المن والفداء، والقتل أيضا لأدلة من السنة.
3- بشرى المجاهدين في سبيل الله بإكرام الله لهم وإنعامه عليهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
4- يظفر بالنصر الحقيقي من نصر الله تعالى في دينه وأوليائه.
5- إنذار الكافرين بالتعاسة والشقاء في الدنيا والآخرة.
__________**
1-(منا) و (فداءً) : منصوبان على المفعولية المطلقة أي: تمنون مناً وإما تفدون فداء.
2 قرأ نافع (قاتلوا) بالبناء للفاعل, وقرأ حفص: (قوتلوا) بالبناء للمفعول.
3-  الفاء للتفريع أي: تفريع هذا الكلام على ما قبله, والمقصود تهوين شأن   الكافرين في قلوب المسلمين, وإغراء المسلمين بقطع دابر الكافرين و (إذا) :   ظرفية شرطية, وجوابها: (فضرب الرقاب) واللقاء معناه المقابلة في ساحة   الحرب.
4-(فضرب) : نصب ضرب على المفعولية المطلقة أي: فاضربوا الرقاب  ضرباً,  والجملة كناية عن قتل المشركين في ساحة المعركة سواء كان الضرب  بالسيف أو  الرمح أو السهام, فصارت هذه الجملة لما تحمله من معاني الأخذ  بالشدة كأنها  مثل سائر.
5-(الوثاق) بفتح الواو, ويجوز كسرها الشيء الذي يوثق به وهو كناية عن الأسر إذ الأسر يستلزم وضع الإسار في يد الأسير ليقاد به.
6- الأوزار: جمع وزر كحمل وأحمال، والمراد بها الأثقال من العتاد الحربي وهي كناية عن انتهاء الحرب بنصر الإسلام والمسلمين.
7-  اختلف في: هل هذه الآية منسوخة أو محكمة والصحيح أنها محكمة وأن الإمام   مخير بين القتل والأسر والفداء والمن ولكن لابد من النظر في مصلحة  الإسلام  والمسلمين فنظر الحاكم يكون محققاً للمصلحة العامة.
8-(قاتلوا) قراءة نافع و (قتلوا) قراءة حفص كما تقدم في النهر قريباً.
9- قال ابن عباس (عرفها لهم) أي طيبها لهم بأنواع الملاذ مأخوذ من العرف بفتح العين: الرائحة الطيبة.
10- التعس: الشقاء، ويطلق على الهلاك والخيبة والسقوط والانحطاط.
11-(تعسا)  : منصوب على المفعولية المطلقة كما في التفسير ويجوز أن يكون  مستعملاً في  الدعاء عليهم لقصد التحقير والتفضيع لشأنهم وهو مثل سقياً  ورعياً له وتباً  له وويحاً له، وإن كان هذا فإنه يتعين تقدير قول محذوف  أي: فقال الله:  تعساً لهم. كقول أم مسطح: تعس مسطح دعاء عليه.
**
**
*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:30 PM


#789






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (2)  
الحلقة (784)
سورة محمد*
*مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 76الى صــــ 79)**
**
أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي  الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  دَمَّرَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ أَمْثَالُهَا (10) ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّ اللهَ مَوْلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَأَنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ لا مَوْلَى  لَهُمْ (11) إِنَّ اللهَ يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ  وَالنَّارُ مَثْوىً لَهُمْ (12) وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ  قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلا  نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ (13) أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَمَنْ  زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ (14)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفلم يسيروا في الأرض: أي أغفل هؤلاء المشركون فلم يسيروا في البلاد.
فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم: أي كيف كانت نهاية الذين من قبلهم كعاد وثمود.
دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها: أي دمر عليهم مساكنهم فأهلكهم وأولادهم وأموالهم وللكافرين أمثال تلك العاقبة السيئة.
وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم: أي لا ناصر لهم.
والذين كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون: أي بمتع الدنيا من مطاعم ومشارب وملابس ويأكلون.
كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم: أي كأكل الأنعام بنهم وازدراد والنار مأواهم.
وكأين من قرية: أي وكثير من أهل قرية هي أشد قوة. هي أشد قوة
من قريتك التي أخرجتك: أي مكة إذ أخرج أهلها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
أفمن كان على بينة من ربه: أي على حجة وبرهان من أمر دينه فهو يعبد الله على علم.
كمن زين له سوء عمله: أي كمن زين الشيطان له سوء عمله.
واتبعوا أهواءهم: أي واتبعوا أهواءهم في عبادة الأصنام والجواب ليسوا سواء ولا مماثلة بينهما أبدا.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ1} يوبخ تعالى المشركين المصرين  على الشرك والكفر على إصرارهم على الشرك والعناد فيقول أغفلوا {أَفَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ دَمَّرَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ} كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط إذ دمر  تعالى عليهم بلادهم فأهلكهم وأولادهم وأموالهم فيعتبروا بذلك، وقوله تعالى  {وَلِلْكَافرين} أمثال تلك العاقبة المدمرة، وعيد لكفار مكة بأن ينزل  عليهم عقوبة كعقوبة الأولين إن لم يتوبوا من شركهم وإصرارهم عليه، وعنادهم  فيه. وقوله {ذَلِكَ2} أي نصر المؤمنين وقهر الكافرين بسبب أن الله مولى  الذين آمنوا أي وليهم ومتولي أمرهم وناصرهم. وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم لأن  الله تعالى خاذلهم ومن يخذله الله فلا ناصر له. قوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ3  يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ} هذا وعد من الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان والعمل  الصالح بأن يدخلهم يوم القيامة جنات أي بساتين تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها  الأنهار وقوله {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ} في الدنيا بملاذها  وشهواتها، {وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ} إذ ليس لهم هم إلا  بطونهم وفروجهم، ولذا هم لا يلتفتون إلى الآخرة. {وَالنَّارُ مَثْوىً  لَهُمْ3} أي مقام ومنزل ومصير، وهذا وعيد شديد للكافرين. وهذا هو الترغيب  والترهيب الذي هو سمة بارزة في أسلوب القرآن في الهداية البشرية وقوله  تعالى {وَكَأَيِّنْ5 مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ  الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ6 أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلا نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ} هذه الآية  نزلت ساعة خروج الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من بيته إلى غار  ثور مهاجراً فقد التفت إلى مكة وقال أنت أحب البلاد إلى الله وأحب بلاد  الله إلي ولو أن المشركين لم يخرجونني لم أخرج منك. ومعنى الآية الكريمة  وكثير من القرى أهلها أشد قوة من أهل قريتك "مكة" التي أخرجك أهلها حيث  حكموا بإعدامه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أهلكناهم أي أهل تلك القرى  فلا ناصر وجد لهم عند إهلاكنا لهم. فكانت هذه الآية تحمل تسلية لرسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأي تسلية!! وقوله تعالى {أَفَمَنْ كَانَ  عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ} أي على علم وبرهان من صحة معتقده وعبادته  لله تعالى راجياً ثوابه خائفا من عقابه وهؤلاء هم المؤمنون، كمن زين له سوء  أي قبيح عمله من الشرك والكفر فهو يعبد الأصنام، واتبعوا أهواءهم هم في  ذلك فلم يتبعوا وحياً إلهياً ولا عقلا إنسانيا فهل حالهم كحال من ذكروا  قبلهم والجواب لا يتماثلان إذا بينهما من الفوارق كما بين الحياة والموت،  والجنة والنار.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير قاعدة: العاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
2- تقرير ولاية الله لأهل الإيمان والتقوى.
3- بيان الفرق بين الماديين وأهل الإيمان والاستقامة على منهج الإسلام.
4- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تخفيفا من آلامه التي يعانيها من إعراض المشركين وصوفهم عن الإسلام.
__________**
1 الفاء للتفريع، تفريع هذه الجملة الكلامية على الجملة السابقة وهي: (والذين كفروا فتعساً لهم) والاستفهام للتقريرالتوبيخي  .
2  جائز أن يكون اسم الإشارة منصرفا إلى مضمون قوله تعالى (وللكافرين  أمثالها) فيفيد أن ما أصاب المشركين من الدمار والخزي والعار بسبب أن الله  ناصر الذين آمنوا وما في التفسير في غاية الوضوح.
3 كلام مستأنف  استئنافاً بيانياً، إذ هو بمثابة جواب لمن سأل عن حال المؤمنين في الآخرة  وحال الكافرين في الدنيا، أما في الآخرة فالأمر معلوم وهو أنهم أصحاب النار  هم فيها خالدون إذ بين تعالى حال المؤمنين في الآخرة، وحال الكافرين في  الدنيا.
4- المثوى: مكان الثواء، الذي هو الاستقرار، وشاهده قول الشاعر:
آذنتنا ببينها أسماء
رب ثاوٍ يمل منه الثواء
5-(كأين)  تدل بوضعها على كثرة العدد مثل كم والمراد بالقرية أهلها بدليل أهلكناهم  إذ لم يقل: أهلكناها، والمراد بالقرية هنا: مكة أم القرى وأضيفت إلى النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تشريفاً لها زيادة على شرفها إذ هي بلد  الله الأمين.
6- أطلق الإخراج على ما عامل به المشركون الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الجفاء والأذى ومحاربة نشر الدعوة فكان ذلك  سبب خروجه منها، فأطلق الإخراج على مسبباته، وإلا فالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خرج باختياره ولم يكرهه المشركون على الخروج بل كانوا  يحاولون منعه من الخروج.**
******************************  *********
مَثَلُ  الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ  غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ  وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ  مُصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا  فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ (15)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون: أي صفة الجنة دار السلام التي وعد الله بها عباده المتقين له.
من ماء غير آسن: أي غير متغير الريح والطعم لطول مكثه.
وأنهار من عسل مصفى: أي من الشمع وفضلات النحل.
وسقوا ماء حميما: أي حاراً شديد الحرارة.
فقطع أمعاءهم: أي مصارينهم فخرجت من أدبارهم.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي1 وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ} هذه الآية  الكريم تضمنت شرح وافية لأنهار الجنة، وشراب أهل النار، كما اشتملت على  مقارنة بين حال أهل الإيمان والتقوى وما وعدوا به من مغفرة ذنوبهم وإدخالهم  الجنة، وبين حال أهل النار وهم خالدون فيها وما وعدوا فيها من ألوان  العذاب الشديد فقوله تعالى {مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ} أي صفتها الممثلة لها  الشارحة لحالها التي وعد المتقون أي التي وعد الله تعالى بها عباده المتقين  له وهم أولياؤه الذين عبدوه ووحدوه فأطاعوه في الأمر والنهي فاقوا بذلك  الشرك والمعاصي. فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن2 أي غير متغير الطعم ولا الريح  بطول المكث وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه أي بحموضة ولم يصر قارصا ولذلك لم  يتغير ريحه أيضا وأنهار من خمرة لذة للشاربين3 أي وفيها أنهار من خمر هي  لذة لمن يشربها وسبب لذاذتها أنها غير كدرة ولا مسكرة ولا ريح غير طيبة  لها، وأنهار من عسل مصفى أي وفيها أنهار من عسل مصفى أي من الشمع وفضلات  النحل وقوله ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات أي من سائر أنواع 
الثمار من فواكه  وغيرها. ومع ذلك مغفرة من ربهم لسائر ذنوبهم فهل يستوي من هذه حالهم بحال  من هو خالد في النار لا يخرج منها وسقوا ماء حميما حارا شديد الحرارة فلما  سقوه وشربوه قطع أمعاءهم4 أي مصارينهم فخرجت من أدبارهم والعياذ بالله من  النار وحال أهل النار اللهم أجرنا من النار اللهم أجرنا من النار اللهم  أجرنا من النار.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التقوى هي  السبب المورث للجنة هكذا جعلها الله عز وجل، والتقوى هي بعد الإيمان فعل  المأمورات وترك المنهيات من سائر أنواع الشرك والمعاصي.
2- بيان بعض نعيم الجنة من الشراب والفواكه.
3- بيان بعض عذاب النار وهو الخلود فيها وشرب الحميم.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء، وأن لا مماثلة بين أهل السعادة وأهل الشقاء.

__________**
1  هذه الآية مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً إذ فيها بيان لما قد يسأل عنه  السائل. (ومثل الجنة) مبتدأ والخبر محذوف يقدر بمثل مما سيوصف لكم أو ما  سيتلى عليكم أو مما يتلى عليكم مثل الجنة وجملة: (فيها أنهار) بدل مفصل من  مجمل.
2 أسن الماء: كضرب يأسن، وكنصر وفرح أيضاً فهو آسن: إذا تغير لونه.
3 اللذة: وصف وليست اسماً وهي تأنيث اللذ أي اللذيذ قال الشاعر:
ذكرت شباب اللذ غير قريب
ومجلس له طاب بين شروب
اللذاذة انفعال نفساني.
4 الأمعاء: جمع معي بكسر الميم وقد تفتح وهو ما ينتقل إليه الطعام بعد نزوله من المعدة، ويسمى عفج بوزن كتف.
**
**
*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-11-24, 09:48 PM


#790






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (3)  
الحلقة (785)
سورة محمد*
*مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 80الى صــــ 84)
**
ومنهم من يستمع إليك حتى إذا خرجوا  من عندك قالوا للذين أوتوا العلم ماذا قال آنفا أولئك الذين طبع الله على  قلوبهم واتبعوا أهواءهم (16) والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم (17)  فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة فقد جاء أشراطها فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم  ذكراهم (18) فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات  والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم (19)
شرح الكلمات:
ومنهم من يستمع إليك: أي ومن الكفار المنافقين من يستمع إليك في خطبة الجمعة.
ماذا قال آنفا: أي الساعة أي استهزاء منهم وسخرية يعنون أنه شيء لا يرجع إليه ولا يعتد به لعدم فائدته.
طبع الله على قلوبهم: أي بالكفر فلذا هم لا يعون.
واتبعوا أهواءهم: أي في الكفر والنفاق.
والذين اهتدوا: أي المؤمنون.
زادهم هدى: أي زادهم الله هدى.
وآتاهم تقواهم: أي ألهمهم ما يتقون به عذاب الله تعالى.
فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة: أي ما ينتظر أهل مكة إلا الساعة.
أن تأتيهم بغتة: أي فجأة.
فقد جاء أشراطها: أي علاماتها كبعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانشقاق القمر والدخان.
فأنى لهم إذ جاءتهم ذكراهم: أي أنى لهم إذا جاءتهم التذكر الذي ينفعهم إذ قد أغلق باب التوبة.
فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله: أي فبناء على ما تقدم لك يا نبينا فاعلم أنه لا يستحق العبودية إلا الله فاعبده وتوكل عليه.
واستغفر لذنبك: أي قل استغفر الله أو اللهم اغفر لي.
وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات: أي واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
والله يعلم متقلبكم: أي متصرفكم في النهار وأنتم تتصرفون في أمور دنياكم.
ومثواكم: أي مكان ثواكم وإقامتكم ونومك بالليل.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ومنهم من يستمع} إلي هذه الآية (16) والآية التي بعدها مدنيتان لا  شك لأنهما نزلت في شأن النافقين قال تعالى مخبرا رسوله عن بعض المنافقين  {ومنهم} أي ومن بعض المنافقين {من يستمع1 إليك} أي إلى حديثك يوم الجمعة  وأنت تخطب الناس على المنبر {حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك} أي من المسجد {قالوا  للذين أوتوا العلم} 2 من أصاحبك كعبد الله بن مسعود {ماذا قال آنفا} 3،  وقولهم هذا ظاهر عليه الخبث إذا لو كانوا مؤمنين محبين لقالوا ماذا قال  رسول الله آنفا، ولكن قالوا ماذا قال آنفا، وهم يعنون أن ما قاله الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بشيء مفيد يرجع إليه. قال تعالى {أولئك} أي البعداء  في الشر والنفاق الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم أي بالكفر والنفاق وذلك لكثرة  تلوثهم بأوضار الكفر والنفاق حتى ران على قلوبهم ذلك فكان ختما وطابعا على  قلوبهم، واتبعوا أهواءهم فهما علتان الأولى الطبع المانع من طلب الهداية  والثانية اتباع الهوى وهو يعمي ويصم، فلذا هم لا يهتدون، وقوله تعالى  {والذين اهتدوا} إلى الإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح زادهم الله هدى حسب سنته  في نماء الأشياء وزكاتها وزيادتها، وآتاهم تقواهم4 أي ألهمهم ما يتقون  وأعانهم على ذلك فهم يتقون مساخط الله تعالى ومن أعظمها الشرك والمعاصي.  وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة من هذا السياق (18) فهل ينظرون أي كفار قريش5  من زعماء الكفر في مكة إلا الساعة أي ما ينظرون إلا الساعة أي القيامة أن  تأتيهم بغتة أي فجأة إن كانوا ما ينظرون بإيمانهم إلا الساعة فالساعة قد  جاء أشراطها وأول أشراطها بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وثانيها الدخان،  وثالثها انشقاق القمر. وقوله تعالى {فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم ذكراهم6} أي أنى  لهم التذكر الذي ينفعهم إذا جاءت الساعة بل شروطها أي بظهور علاماتها  الكبرى7 لا تقبل التوبة من أحد لم يكن مؤمنا لقوله تعالى من سورة الأنعام  {يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت  في إيمانها خيرا} . على كل حال فالآية تستبطئ إيمان كفار مكة وتنكر عليهم  تأخر إيمانهم الذي لا داعي له مع ظهور أدلة العقل والنقل ووضوح الحجج  والبراهين الدالة على توحيد الله ووجوب عبادته وحده دون سواه ولذا قال  تعالى فاعلم8 أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين9 والمؤمنات أي  فاعلم يا محمد أنه لا معبود تنبغي له العبادة وتصلح له إلا الله الذي هو  خالق كل شيء ومالكه واستغفر أي اطلب من ربك المغفرة لك وللمؤمنين  والمؤمنات، وهذا الكلام وإن وجه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمراد منه على  الحقيقة أو بالأصالة غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم فكأنما قالب تعالى يا عباد  الله أيها الناس والرسول على رأسكم اعلموا أنه لا إله إلا الله  واستغفروا لذنوبكم مؤمنين ومؤمنات والله يعلم متقلبكم أي تصرفكم في النهار  في مصالح معاشكم ومعادكم ويعلم مثواكم10 في فرشكم نائمين فهو يعلمكم على ما  أنتم عليه في كل ساعة من ليل أو نهار فاخشوه واتقوه حتى تفوزوا برضاه في  جنات النعيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- من الجائز أن تكون السورة مكية وبها آية أو أكثر مدنية.
2- التحذير من اتباع الهوى فإنه يعمي ويصم والعياذ بالله.
3- بيان أن لقيام الساعة أشراطا أي11 علامات تظهر قبلها فتدل على قربها.
4- وجوب العلم بأنه لا إله إلا الله، وذلك يتم على الطريقة التالية:
الاعتراف  بأن الإنسان مخلوق كسائر المخلوقات حوله، وكل مخلوق لابد له من خالق فمن  خالق الإنسان والكون إذا؟ والجواب قطعا: الله. فما دام الله هو الخالق فمن  عداه مخلوق مفتقر إلى الله خالقه في حفظ حياته، ومن يؤله ويعبد إذا الخالق  أم المخلوق؟ والجواب: الخالق. إذا تعين أنه لا معبود إلا الله وهو بمعنى لا  إله إلا الله ولما كانت العبادة لا تعرف إلا بالوحي وجب الإيمان برسول  الله فكان لابد من زيادة محمد رسول الله فنقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله.
__________
1 روي عن مقاتل أن هذه الآية نزلت في عبد  الله بن أبي بن سلول ورفاعة بن التابوت والحارث بن عمرو وزيد بن الصلت،  ومالك بن الدخشم من المنافقين بالمدينة إلا أن مالك بن الدخشم قد أسلم وحسن  إسلامه والاستماع السماع ولكن بعناية واهتمام يتظاهرون بذلك نفاقا لا غير.
2  هم نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عبد الله بن مسعود،  وأبوا الدرداء وابن عباس وإن كان يومها صغيرا فإنه لا مانع أن يسأل ويجيب  لما هو مؤهل له من طلب العلم والكمال فيه.
3-(آنفا) : أي الآن وهو أقرب  الأوقات، وسؤالهم هذا سؤال استهزاء، وآنفا لم يسمع إلا ظرفا هكذا، وقيل هو  مشتق من الأنف لأنه أول ما يظهر من البعير فأطلق على أقرب الوقت، ومنه أمر  أنف، ورقة أنف لم ترع بعد قال الشاعر:
ويحرم سر جارتهم عليهم
ويأكل جارهم أنف القصاع
4-مما  ذكر في هذه الزيادة أنه آتاهم تقواهم في الآخرة وأنه بين لهم ما يتقون  وأنه وفقهم للأخذ بالعزائم وترك الرخص وما في التفسير أشمل وأوضح.
5- يبدو أنه ما هناك حاجة إلى تخصيص كفار قريش بهذا الخطب وإن كانوا داخلين فيه لأن السورة مدنية.
6- أي: من أين لهم التذكر إذا جاءتهم الساعة.
7-  في صحيح مسلم عن حذيفة والبراء قالا: كنا نتذاكر الساعة إذا أشرف علينا  رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم فقال: "بما تتذاكرون؟ قلنا نتذاكر الساعة. قال:  إنها لا تقوم حتى تروا قبلها عشر آيات،: الدخان ودابة الأرض وخسفا بالمشرق  وخسفا بالمغرب وخسفا بجزيرة العرب، والدجال وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ويأجوج  ومأجوج ونزول عيسى ونارا تخرج من عدن".
8- هذه الآية من أدلة وجوب العلم قبل القول والعمل، وهو ما بوب به البخاري رحمه الله تعالى.
9-  لا ذنب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعصمته، وإنما هو من باب قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم " إنه ليغان على قلبي وإني استغفر الله في اليوم مائة مرة".
10 المثوى: المآل والمرجع.
11 روى مسلم وغيره عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "بعثة أنا والساعة كهاتين وضم السبابة والوسطى".
****************************
ويقول  الذين آمنوا لولا نزلت سورة فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال رأيت  الذين في قلوبهم مرض ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت فأولى لهم (20)  طاعة وقول معروف فإذا عزم الأمر فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم (21) فهل  عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم (22) أولئك الذين  لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم (23) 
شرح الكلمات:
لولا نزلت سورة: أي هلا نزلت سورة يقول هذا المؤمنون طلبا للجهاد.
سورة محكمة: أي لم ينسخ منها شيء من أوامرها ونواهيها.
وذكر فيها القتال: أي طلب القتال بالدعوة إليه والترغيب فيه.
في قلوبهم مرض: أي شك وهم المنافقون.
نظر المغشي عليه من الموت: أي خوفا من القتال وكراهية لهم فتراهم ينظرون إلى الرسول مثل نظر المغشي عليه من سكرات الموت.
فأولى لهم طاعة وقول معروف: أي فأجدر بهم طاعة لرسول الله وقول معروف حسن له.
فإذا عزم الأمر: أي فرض القتال وجد أمر الخروج إليه.
فلوا صدقوا الله: أي وفوا له ما تعهدوا به من أنهم يقاتلون.
لكان خيرا لهم: أي الوفاء بما تعهدوا به خيرا في دنياهم وآخرتهم.
فهل عسيتم أن توليتم: أي أعرضتم عن الإيمان الصوري الذي أنتم عليه وأعلنتم عن كفركم.
أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم: أي تفسدوا في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي ولا تصلوا أرحامكم.
فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم: أي فعل تعالى ذلك بهم فلذا هم لا يسمعون الحق ولا يبصرون الخير والمعروف.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى ويقول الذين آمنوا إلى آخر السورة ظاهره أنه مدني وليس بمكي وهو  كذلك فأغلب آي السورة مدني إذا، ولا حرج: لأن القتال لم يفرض إلا بعد  الهجرة النبوية والنفاق لم يظهر إلا بعد الهجرة كذلك السياق الآن في علاج  النفاق وأمور الجهاد قال تعالى ويقول الذين آمنوا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم متمنين الجهاد لولا نزلت1 سورة أي هلا أنزل الله سورة  قرآنية تأمر بالجهاد قال تعالى فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة ليس فيها نسخ وذكر  فيها القتال أي الأمر به والترغيب فيه. رأيت يا محمد الذين في قلوبهم مرض  أي مرض الشك والنفاق ينظرون إليك يا رسولنا2 نظر أي مثل نظر المغشي أي  المغمي عليه من الموت أي من سياقات الموت وسكراته. قال تعالى 
{فأولى  لهم} هذا اللفظ صالح لأن يكون دعاء عليهم بالهلاك3 أي هلاك لهم لجبنهم  ونفاقهم وصالح أن يكون بمعنى الأجدار بمثلهم طاعة لله ورسوله وقول معروف أي  حسن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقوله تعالى فإذا عزم أي جد الأمر  للجهاد فلو صدقوا الله ما عاهدوا عليه من أنهم يقاتلون مع رسوله لكان خيرا  لهم في الدنيا والآخرة. ثم قال لهم مخاطبا إياهم توبيخا وتقريعا فهل عسيتم  بكسر السين4 وفتحها قراءتان إن توليتم أي عن الإيمان الصوري إلى الكفر  الظاهر فأعلنتم عن ردتكم أن تفسدوا في الأرض بفعل الشرك وارتكاب المعاصي  وتقطعوا أرحامكم بإعلان الحرب على أقربائكم المؤمنين الصادقين. هذا إذا كان  التولي بمعنى الرجوع إلى الكفر العلني وإن كان بمعنى الحكم فالأمر كذلك  إذا حكموا ليفعلون ما هو أعظم من الشرك والفساد في الأرض وتقطيع الأرحام،  وأخيرا سجلت الآية (22) لعنة الله فقال تعالى أولئك أي البعداء في الخسة  والحطة الذين لعنهم الله فأبعدهم من رحمته فأصمهم عن سماع الحق وأعمى  أبصارهم عن رؤية الهدى والطريق المستقيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- جواز تمني الخير والأولى أن يسأل الله تعالى ولا يتمنى بلفظ ليت كذا.
2- في القرآن محكم ومنسوخ من الآيات وكله كلام الله يتلى ويتقرب به إلى الله تعالى ويعمل بالمحكم دون المنسوخ وهو قليل جدا.
3- ذم الجبن والخور والهزيمة الروحية.
4- شر الخلق من إذا تولى أفسد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1 شوقا إلى الجهاد وما أعد الله من ثواب لأهله، كما هو اشتياق للوحي ونزوله.
2 نظر مغمومين مغتاظين بتحديد وتحديق كمن يشخص بصره عند الموت.
3 أولى: قال الأصمعي معناه قاربه ما يهلكه.
4 قرأ نافع وحده بكسر السين وفتحها ما عداه حفص وغيره.
**
**
*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:54 PM


#791






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (4)  
الحلقة (786)
سورة محمد*
*مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 85الى صــــ 89)

**أفلا   يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها (24) إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم من   بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سول لهم وأملى لهم (25) ذلك بأنهم قالوا   للذين كرهوا ما نزل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر والله يعلم إسرارهم (26)   فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم (27) ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما   أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم (28)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفلا يتدبرون القرآن: أي يتفكرون فيه فيعرفون الحق من الباطل.
أم على قلوب أقفالها: أي بل على قلوب لهم أقفالها فهم لا يفهمون إن تدبروا.
إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم: أي رجعوا كافرين بنفاقهم.
من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى: أو من بعد ما تبين له صدق الرسول وصحة دينه بالحجج والبراهين.
الشيطان سول لهم وأملي لهم: أي زين لهم الشيطان نفاقهم وأملى لهم أي واعدهم بطول العمر ومناهم.
ذلك بأنهم قالوا الذين كرهوا ما أنزل الله: أي ذلك الإضلال بسبب قولهم للذين كرهوا ما أنزل الله وهم المشركون.
سنطيعكم  في بعض الأمر: أي بأن نتعاون معكم على عداوة الرسول وبتثبيط  المؤمنين عن  الجهاد وكان ذلك سرا منهم لا جهرة فأظهره الله لرسوله.
يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم: أي بمقامع من حديد يضربون وجوههم وظهورهم.
ذلك  بأنهم اتبعوا ما اسخط الله: أي التوفي على الحالة المذكورة من الضرب  على  الوجوه والظهور بسبب إتباعهم ما أسقط الله من الشرك والمعاصي.
وكرهوا رضوانه: أي ما يرضيه تعالى من التوحيد والعمل الصالح.
فأحبط أعمالهم: أي أبطلها فلم يحصلوا منها على ثواب حسن.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في تأديب المنافقين بعيبهم والإنكار عليهم وتهديدهم لعلهم   يرجعون إذ حالهم كحال المشركين في مكة فقال تعالى {أفلا يتدبرون1 القرآن}   أي مالهم؟ أغفلوا فلم يتدبروا 
القرآن أي يتفكروا فيه فيعرفوا الحق من  الباطل والهدى من2 الضلال لأن  القرآن نزل لبيان ذلك. أم على قلوب أقفالها  أي بل على قلوب3 لهم أقفالها  أي اقفل الله على قلوبهم فلا يعقلون ما أنزل  الله في كتابه من المواعظ  والعبر والحجج والأدلة والبراهين حتى يكون الله  هو الذي يفتح تلك الأقفال،  والله تعالى يقفل ويفتح حسب سنن له في ذلك وقد  ذكرنا هذا المعنى مرات في  بيان الهداية والإضلال، وقوله تعالى {إن الذين4  ارتدوا على أدبارهم} أي  رجعوا إلى الكفر بقلوبهم دون ألسنتهم وهم المنافقون  من بعد ما تبين لهم  الهدى أي صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحة دينه  الإسلام هؤلاء المرتدون  الشيطان سول لهم أي زين له ذلك الارتداد وأملى لهم  أي واعدهم ممنيا لهم  بطول العمر والبقاء الطويل في الحياة والعيش الطيب  الواسع فيها وقوله  تعالى ذلك أي الإضلال الذي حصل لهم بسبب أنهم قالوا  للذين كرهوا ما أنزل  الله من القرآن والشرائع وإبطال الشرك والشر والفساد  وهم المشركون قالوا  لهم سرا وخفية سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر، وذلك كعدم قتالكم  وتثبيط الناس عن  القتال إلى غير ذلك مما أسروه لإخوانهم المشركين. وقوله  تعالى والله يعلم  إسرارهم5 يخبر تعالى انهم لما كانوا يسرون كلمات الكفر  للمشركين كان تعالى  مطلعا عليهم فهو يعلم إسرارهم وأسرارهم وها هو ذا قد  أطلع عليهم رسوله  والمؤمنين. وقوله تعالى فكيف أي حالهم إذا توفتهم  الملائكة ملك الموت  وأعوانه من ملائكة العذاب وهم يضربون بمقامع من حديد  وجوههم وأدبارهم أي  ظهورهم. وقوله تعالى ذلك أي العذاب النازل بهم بسبب  أنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط  الله من الكفر به وبرسوله. وكرهوا رضوانه أي ما يرضيه  عنهم وهو الجهاد في  سبيله فأحبط الله أعمالهم أي أبطلها فلم يثبهم عليها  لأنهم مشركون كافرون  وعمل المشرك والكافر باطل وهو خاسر.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب تدبر القرآن الكريم عند تلاوته أو سماعه وهو تفهم معانيه في حدود قدرة المسلم على الفهم.
2- الارتداد عن الإسلام كالرجوع عن الطاعة إلى المعصية سببهما تزيين الشيطان للعبد ذلك وإملاؤه له بالتمني والوعد الكاذب.
3- من الردة التعاون مع الكافرين على المؤمنين بأي شكل من أشكال التعاون ضد الإسلام والمسلمين.
4- تقرير عقيدة عذاب القبر وأنه حق ثابت أعاذنا الله منه آمين.
__________**
1  الاستفهام للتعجب من سوء عملهم بالقرآن وإعراضهم عن سماعه و (بل)  للإضراب  الانتقالي أي: بل على قلوبهم أقفال، والتدبر: التفهم مشتق من دبر  الشيء أي:  خلقه.
2 ويعرفوا كذلك ما أعد الله للذين لم يتولوا عن الإسلام من عزة ونصر في الدنيا، ومن نعيم مقيم في الآخرة.
3 لم يقل على قلوبهم فنكر القلوب وقال: (على قلوب) لتدخل قلوب غيرهم فلا يكون خاصا بهم، والقفل: حديده يغلق بها الباب.
4  اختلف في هؤلاء المرتدين فقال قتادة هم كفار أهل الكتاب وقال ابن عباس   وغيره: هم المنافقون، وكونهم المنافقين أعم إذ من اليهود منافقون.
5 قرأ نافع والجمهور (أسرارهم) بفتح الهمزة، وقرأ حفص (إسرارهم) بكسرها فالإسرار بالكسر: مصدر أسر إسرارا وبالفتح جمع سر.**
******************************  ***********
أم  حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم (29) ولو نشاء  لأريناكهم  فلعرفتهم بسيماهم ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول والله يعلم أعمالكم  (30)  ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم (31) إن  الذين  كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وشاقوا الرسول من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى  لن يضروا  الله شيئا وسيحبط أعمالهم (32)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
في قلوبهم مرض: أي مرض النفاق.
أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم: أي أن لن يظهر أحقادهم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين.
ولو نشاء لأريناكهم: أي لعرفناك بهم فلعرفتهم.
سيماهم: أي بعلاماتهم.
ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول: أي إذا تكلموا عند في لحن القول أي معناه وذلك بأن يعرضوا فيه بتهجين أمر المسلمين أي تقبيح أمرهم.
والله يعلم أعمالكم: أي أيها المؤمنون إن الله يعلم أعمالكم وسيجزيكم بها خيرا.
ولنبلونكم: ولنختبرنكم بالجهاد وغيره من التكاليف.
حتى نعلم: أي نعلم علم ظهور لكم ولغيركم إذ الله يعلم ذلك قبل ظهوره لما حواه كتاب المقادير.
المجاهدين منكم والصابرين: أي الذين جاهدوا وصبروا من غيرهم.
ونبلوا أخباركم: أي ونظهر أخباركم للناس من طاعة وعصيان في الجهاد وفي غيره.
إن الذين كفروا: أي بالله ولقائه ورسوله وما جاء به من الدين الحق.
وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي عن الإسلام.
وشاقوا الرسول: أي خالفوه وعادوه وحاربوه.
من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى: أي عرفوا أن الرسول حق والإسلام حق كاليهود وغيرهم.
لن يضروا الله شيئا: أي من الضرر لأنه متعال أن يناله خلقه بضرر.
وسيحبط أعمالهم: أي يبطلها فلا تثمر لهم ما يرجونه منها في الدنيا والآخرة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين بكشف عوارهم وإزاحة الستار  عما  في قلوبهم من الشك والنفاق فقال تعالى {أم} 1 أي أحسب الذين في قلوبهم  مرض  وهم المنافقون والمرض هو مرض النفاق الناجم عن الشك في الإسلام  وشرائعه أن  لن يخرج الله أضغانهم2 أي أحقادهم فيظهرها لرسوله والمؤمنين  فحسبانهم هذا  باطل وقوله تعالى لرسوله {ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم  بسيماهم} أي بعلامات  النفاق فيهم وقوله {ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول} 3 أي  وعزتي وجلالي لتعرفنهم  في لحن القول أي في معاني كلامهم إذا تكلموا عندك  وبين يديك فإن كلامهم ل  يخلو من التعريض باللمؤمنين بانتقاصهم والقدح في  أعمالهم، كما قيل (من أضمر  سريرة ألبسه الله رداءها) وقوله تعالى في خطابه  المؤمنين {والله يعلم  أعمالكم} ولازم أنه سيجزيكم بها فاصبروا على  الإيمان والتقوى. {ولنبلونكم4}  أي ولنختبرنكم بالجهاد والإنفاق والتكاليف  {حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم  والصابرين} أي حتى نظهر ذلك لكم فتعرفوا المجاهد  من القاعد والصابر من  الضاجر منكم وبينكم، {ونبلو أخباركم} أي ما تخبرون  به عن أنفسكم وتتحدثون  به فنظهر الصدق من خلافه فيه، ولذا كان الفضيل بن  عياض رحمه الله تعالى إذا  قرأ هذه الآية بكى وقال اللهم لا تبتلنا فإنك  إذا بلوتنا فضحتنا وهتكت  أستارنا، وقوله جل ذكره {إن الذين كفروا5} أي  كذبوا الله ورسوله {وصدوا عن  سبيل الله} أي الإسلام فصرفوا الناس عنه بأي  سبب من الأسباب، {وشاقوا  الرسول} أي خالفوه وعادوه وحاربوه {من بعد ما  تبين لهم الهدى} أي ظهر لهم  الحق وأن الرسول حق والإسلام حق بالحجج  والبراهين هؤلاء الكفرة لن يضروا  الله شيئا من الضرر لتنزهه عن صفات  المحدثين من خلقه ولا امتناعه تعالى  وعزته، {وسيحبط أعمالهم} أي يبطلها  عليهم فلا ينالون بها ما يؤملون في  الدنيا بذهاب كيدهم وخيبة أملهم إذ  ينصر الله رسوله ويعلي كلمته، وفي  الآخرة لأن الأعمال المشرك والكافر  باطلة حابطة لا ثواب عليها سوى ثواب  الجزاء المهين.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان حقيقة وهي من أسر سريرة ألبسه الله رداءها فكشفه للناس.
2- ومن أحب شيئا ظهر على وجهه وفلتات لسانه.
3-  تقرير قاعدة وهي أنه لبد من الابتلاء لمن دخل في الإسلام ليكون الإيمان   على حقيقته لا إيمانا صوريا أدنى فتنه تصيب صاحبه يرتد بها عن الإسلام.
4- أعمال المشرك والكافر باطلة لا ثواب خير عليها لأن الشرك محبط للأعمال الصالحة.
__________**
1-(أم) هي المنقطعة المقدرة ببل وهمزة الاستفهام: فبل: للإضراب الانتقالي، والاستفهام إنكاري.
2 الأضغان: جمع ضغن كحمل وأحمال، وهو الحقد والعداوة ومحلها القلب: قال الشاعر:
الضاربين بكل أبيض مخذم
والطاعنين مجامع الأضغان
3-(لحن القول) هو ما يفهم من الكلام بالتعريض والإشارة ل بصريح القول.
4 بلا يبلوا بلوا المرء اختبره، فالبلو: الاختبار والتعرف على حال الشيء، ويكون في الشرع بالأمر والنهي.
5 يدخل في هذا اللفظ كفار قريش وكفار اليهود والمنافقون.**
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:55 PM


#792






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (5)  
الحلقة (787)
سورة محمد*
*مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 90الى صــــ 97)

**ياأيها   الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم (33) إن  الذين  كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار فلن يغفر الله لهم (34)  فلا  تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم  (35)  إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا يؤتكم أجوركم ولا  يسألكم  أموالكم (36) إن يسألكموها فيحفكم تبخلوا ويخرج أضغانكم (37)  هاأنتم هؤلاء  تدعون لتنفقوا في سبيل الله فمنكم من يبخل ومن يبخل فإنما  يبخل عن نفسه  والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم  لا يكونوا  أمثالكم (38)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم: أي بالرياء والشرك والمعاصي.
وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي عن الإسلام.
فلن يغفر الله لهم: أي لأنهم ماتوا على الكفر والكفر محبط للعمل.
فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم: أي فلا تضعفوا وتدعوا إلى الصلح مع الكفار.
وأنتم الأعلون: أي الغالبون القاهرون.
ولن يتركم أعمالكم: أي ولن ينقصكم أجر أعمالكم وثوابها.
إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو: أي الاشتغال بالدنيا والتفرغ لها ما هو إلا لهو ولعب لعدم الفائدة منه.
ولا يسألكم أموالكم: أي ولا يكلفكم بإنفاق أموالكم كلها بل الزكاة فقط.
فيحفكم تبخلوا: أي بالمبالغة في طلبكم المال تبخلوا.
ويخرج أضغانكم: أي أحقادكم وبغضكم لدين الإسلام.
فإنما يبخل عن نفسه: أي عائد ذلك على نفسه لا على غيره فهو الذي يحرم الثواب.
وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم: أي عن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله يأت بآخرين غيركم.
ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم: أي في الطاعة أي يكونوا أطوع منكم لله ورسوله.
**معنى الآيات:**
لما  ذكر تعالى الكفار ومشاقتهم لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم نادى المؤمنين1   وأمرهم بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فقال يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله ربا وبالإسلام   دينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول أي فيما يأمرانكم به   وينهيانكم عنه من المعتقدات والأقول والأعمال ولا تبطلوا2 أعمالكم أي   وينهاهم أن 
يبطلوا أعمالهم بالشرك والرياء والمعاصي والمراد من إبطال  الأعمال أي  حرمانهم من ثوابها، ثم أعلمهم مذكرا واعظا لهم فقال إن الذين  كفروا أي  بالله ورسوله وصدوا عن سبيل الله أي عن الإسلام بأي سبب من  الأسباب ثم  ماتوا وهم كفار قبل أن يتوبوا. فهؤلاء لن يغفر الله لهم ويعذبهم  العذاب  المعد لأمثالهم وقوله تعالى فلا تهنوا وتدعوا3 إلى السلم وأنتم4  الأعلون  والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم ينهى الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن  يضعفوا  عن قتال أعدائهم من الكافرين ويدعوا الكافرين إلى الصلح والمهادنة  وهم  أقوياء قادرون وهو معنى قوله وأنتم الأعلون أي الغالبون القاهرون. ولن   5يتركم أعمالكم أي لا ينقصكم أجر أعمالكم بل يجزيكم بها ويزدكم من فضله   وقوله {إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو} هذه حقيقة وهي أن الحياة الدنيا إن   أقبل عليها العبد ناسيا الدار الآخرة مقبلا على الدنيا لن تكون في حقه إلا   لهوا ولعبا باعتبار أنه لم يظفر منها على طائل ولم تعد عليه بعائد خير   وإسعاد كاللاعب اللاهي بشيء يلعب ويلهو فترة ثم لا يعود عليه ذلك اللعب   بشيء كلعب الصبيان ولهوهم فإنهم يلهون ويلعبون بجد ثم يعودون إلى والديهم   يطلبون الطعام والشراب.
 وقوله وإن تؤمنوا أي الإيمان الصحيح وتتقوا ما  يغضب ربكم ويسخطه عليكم من  الشرك والمعاصي يؤتكم أجوركم المترتبة على  الإيمان والتقوى. وقوله ولا  يسألكم أموالكم أي ولا يطلب منكم أموالكم كلها  أي كراهة إحفائكم بذلك إن  يسألكموها فيحفكم6 أي بكثرة الإلحاح عليكم تبخلوا  إذ هذا معروف من طباع  البشر أن الإنسان إذا ألح وألحف عليه في الطلب يبخل  بالمال ولم يعطه وقد  يترك الإسلام لذلك، وقوله ويخرج أضغانكم أي أحقادكم  وبغضكم للدين  وكراهيتكم له ولذا لم يسألكم أموالكم وقوله تعالى: 7 {ها أنتم  هؤلاء  تدعون8 لتنفقوا في سبيل الله} أي جزءا من أموالكم في الزكاة أو  الجهاد لا  كل أموالكم لما يعلم تعالى من شح النفس بالمال وقوله {فمنكم من  يبخل} أي  يمنع ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل عن9 نفسه إذ هي التي حرمها أجر النفقة  في سبيل  الله ذات الأجر العظيم وقوله {والله الغني وأنتم 
الفقراء} إلى  الله تعالى فهو غني عنكم لا يحضكم على النفقة لحاجته إليها  ولكن لحاجتكم  أنتم إليها إذ بها تزكوا نفوسكم وتقوم أموركم وتنتصروا على  عدوكم وقوله وإن  تتولوا أي ترجعوا عن الإسلام إلى الكفر والعياذ بالله  يستبدل الله بكم  قوما غيركم أي يذهبكم ويأت بآخرين ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم  بل يكونون أطوع إلى  الله تعالى منكم وأسرع امتثالا لما يطلب منهم. وحاشاهم  أن يتولوا وما  تولوا ولا استبدل الله تعالى بهم غيرهم. وإنما هذا من باب  حثهم على معالي  الأمور والأخذ بعزائمها نظرا لمكانتهم من هذه الأمة فهم  أشرفها وأكملها  وأطوعها لله وأحبها له ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله.
2- وجوب إتمام العمل الصالح من صلاة وغيرها بالشروع فيه.
3- بطلان العمل الصالح بالرياء أو إفساده عند أدائه أو بالردة عن الإسلام.
4- حرمة الركون إلى مصالحة الأعداء مع القدرة على قتالهم والتمكن من دفع شرهم.
5- التنفير من الإقبال على الدنيا والإعراض عن الآخرة.
6- حرمة البخل مع الجدة والسعة.
__________**
1  بقوله: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) وجملة النداء معترضة بين جملة (إن الذين   كفروا وصدوا) الخ وبين (الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار)   .
2 إبطال العمل: أي جعله باطلا أي: لا فائدة منه لا ثواب، فالإبطال  تتصف به  الأشياء الموجودة، وكان الحسن البصري يقول: لا تبطلوا أعمالكم  بالمعاصي،  وما يبطل العمل على الحقيقة هو أمور ثلاثة: الشرك والرياء، وأداء  العمل  على غير الوجه المشروع عليه.
3 الفاء للتفريع.
4 و (الأعلون) معناه الغالبون المنتصرون.
5 أي: لا ينقصكم، ومنه الموتور: الذي قتل له قتيل، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "من فاتته صلاة العصر فكأنما وتر أهله وماله".
6 يقال: أحفى في المسألة وألح بمعنى واحد.
7(ها)  : حرف تنبيه، وفي إعراب الجملة وجهان الأول: وهو أن يكون (أنتم)  مبتدأ و  (هؤلاء) منادى معترض، و (تدعون) الخبر، والثاني: أن يكون (أنتم)  مبتدأ و  (هؤلاء) خبره، وجملة: (تدعون) مستأنفة مؤكدة ومقررة لما سبق.
8 أي: في  الحال وجائز أن يدعو في المستقبل، إذ الجهاد مستمر والحاجة إلى  الإنفاق لا  تنقطع، سبيل الله: والمراد بها الجهاد وهي كل ما يوصل إلى  مرضاة الله  تعالى.
9 يجوز في (يبخل) أن يعدى بعن وبعلى يقال: بخل عليه بكذا أو بخل  عنه بكذا  أو يضمن معنى أمسك، وحينئذ فتعديته بعلى نحو: أمسك عليك لسانك.**
******************************  *
**سورة الفتح1
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا  فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا (1) ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم   نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما (2) وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا (3) هو الذي   أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جنود   السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما (4) ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات   تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك عند الله   فوزا عظيما (5) ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات الظانين   بالله ظن السوء عليهم دائرة السوء وغضب الله عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم   وساءت مصيرا (6) ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما (7)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا: أي قضينا لك بفتح مكة وغيرها عنوة بجاهدك فتحا ظاهرا بينا.
ليغفر لك الله: أي بسبب شكرك له وجهادك في سبيله.
ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر: أي ما تقدم الفتح وما تأخر عنه.
ويتم نعمته عليك: أي ينصرك على أعدائك وإظهار دينك ورفع ذكرك.
ويهديك صراطا مستقيما: ويرشدك طريقا من الدين لا اعوجاج فيه يفضي بك إلى رضوان ربك.
وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا: أي وينصرك الله على أعدائك ومن ناوأك نصر عزيزا لا يغلبه غالب، ولا يدفعه دافع.
أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين: أي الطمأنينة بعد ما أصابهم من الاضطراب والقلق من جراء الصلح.
وكان الله عليما حكيما: أي عليما بخلقه حكيما في تدبيره لأوليائه.
ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات: أي قضى بالفتح ليشكروه ويجاهدوا في سبيله ليدخلهم جنات.
وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما: أي وكان ذاك الإدخال والتكفير للسيئات فوزا عظيما.
ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات: والمشركين والمشركات أي يعذبهم بالهم والحزن لما يرون من نصرة الإسلام وعزة أهله.
الظانين بالله ظن السوء: أي أن الله لا ينصر محمدا وأصحابه.
عليهم دائرة السوء: أي بالذل والعذاب والهوان.
وكان الله عزيزا حكيما: أي كان وما زال تعالى غالبا لا يغلب حكيما في الانتقام من أعدائه.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا} الآيات هذه فاتحة سورة الفتح التي  قال  فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لقد أنزلت علي سورة لهي أحب إلي  مما  طلعت عليه الشمس، ثم قرأ {إنا فتحنا لك فتحا2 مبينا} " وذلك بعد صلح   الحديبية سنة ست من الهجرة وفي منصرفه منه وهو في طريقه عائد مع أصحابه إلى   المدينة النبوية. وقد خالط أصحابه حزن وكآبة حيث صدوا عن المسجد الحرام   فعادوا ولم يؤدوا مناسك العمرة التي خرجوا لها، وتمت أحداث جسام تحمل فيها   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يقدر عليه من أولي العزم غيره فجزاه   الله وأصحابه وكافاهم على صبرهم وجهادهم بما تضمنته هذه الآيات إلى قوله   {وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما} فقوله تعالى {إنا فتحنا لك} يا رسولنا   {فتحا مبينا} أي قضينا لك بفتح مكة وخيبر وغيرهما ثمرة من ثمرات جهادك   وصبرك وهو أمر واقع لا محالة وهذا الصلح بادية الفتح فاحمد ربك واشكره   ليغفر لك بذلك وبجهادك وصبرك ما تقدم من3 ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك   بنصرك على أعدائك وعلى كل من ناوأك، ويهديك صراطا مستقيما أي ويرشدك إلى   طرق لا اعوجاج فيه يفضي بك وبكل من يسلكه إلى الفوز في الدنيا والآخرة وهو   الإسلام دين الله الذي لا يقبل دينا سواه. وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا أي   وينصرك ربك على أعدائك وخصوم دعوتك نصرا عزيزا إي ذا عز لا ذل معه هذه أربع   عطايا كانت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففرح بها وهي مغفرة الذنب   السابق واللاحق، الفتح للبلاد، الهداية إلى أقوم طريق يفضي إلى سعادة   الدارين، والنصر المؤزر العزيز، فلذا قال أنزلت عل آية هي أحب إلي من   الدنيا جميعا. وقوله تعالى {هو الذي أنزل السكينة في4 قلوب المؤمنين   ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم} أي هو الله المنعم عليك بما ذكر لك الذي أنزل   السكينة أي الطمأنينة على قلوب المؤمنين من أصحابك وكان عددهم ألفا   وأربعمائة صاحب أنزل السكينة عليهم بعد اضطراب شديد أصاب نفوسهم دل عليه   قول عمر رضي الله عنه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ألست نبي الله حقا؟ قال:   بلى، قلت ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل؟ قال: بلى، قلت فلما نعطي   الدنية في ديننا إذا؟ قال إني رسول الله ولست أعصيه وهو ناصري. قلت أولست   كنت تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به؟ قال فأتيت أبا بكر فقلت يا أبا بكر   أليس هذا نبي الله حقا؟ قال بلى، قلت: ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل؟   قال بلى، قلت: فلما الدنية في ديننا؟ قال أيها الرجل إنه رسول الله وليس   يعصي ربه وهو ناصره فاستمسك بغرزه أي سر على نهجه ولا تخالفه. فوالله إنه   لعلى الحق، قلت أليس كان يحدثنا أنه سيأتي البيت ويطوف به؟ قال بلى. قال   فهل أخبرك أنه العام؟ قلت: لا قال فإنك تأتيه وتطوف به. وقوله {ليزدادوا   إيمانا مع إيمانهم} أي بشرائع الإسلام كلما نزل حكم آمنوا به وعملوا به ومن   ذلك الجهاد وبذلك يكون إيمانهم في ازدياد. وقوله تعالى ولله جنود5  السموات  والأرض أي ملائكة السماء وملائكة الأرض وكل ذي شوكة وقوة من  الكائنات هو  لله كغيره ويسخره كما شاء ومتى شاء فقد يسلط جيشا كافرا على  جيش كافر نصرة  للجيش مؤمن والمراد من هذا أنه تعالى قادر على نصرة نبيه  ودينه بغيركم أيها  المؤمنون وكان الله وما زال أزلا وأبدا عليما بخلقه  حكيما في تدبير أمور  خلقه. وقوله تعالى {ليدخل المؤمنين6 والمؤمنات جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار  خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك} أي  الإدخال للجنة وتكفير السيئات  فوزا عظيما أي فتح على رسوله والمؤمنين  ليشكروا بالطاعة والجهاد والصبر أي  تم كل ذلك ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات  الآية. وقوله {ويعذب7 المنافقين  والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات} أي فتح  على رسوله والمؤمنين ونصرهم ووهبهم  ما وهبهم من الكمال ليكون ذلك غما وهما  وحزنا يعذب الله به المنافقين  والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات في الدنيا  والآخرة وقوله {الظانين بالله ظن  السوء8} هذا وصف للمنافقين والمنافقات  والمشركين والمشركات حيث إنهم كانوا  ظانين أن الله9 لا ينصر رسوله  والمؤمنين ولا يعلي كلمته ولا يظهر دينه  وقوله تعالى {عليهم دائرة السوء}  إخبارا منه عز وجل بأن دائرة السوء تكون  على المنافقين والمنافقات  والمشركين والمشركات كما أخبر عنهم بأنه غضب  عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم  وساءت مصيرا ومعنى أعد هيأ وأحضر لهم، وساءت  جهنم مصيرا يصير إليه الإنسان  والجان. بعد نهاية الحياة الدنيا، فقوله  تعالى {ولله جنود السماوات  والأرض} ينصر بها من يشاء ويهزم بها من يشاء  {وكان الله عزيزا} أي غالبا  لا يمانع في مراده {حكيما} في تدبيره وصنعه.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  الذنب الذي غفر لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المعلوم بالضرورة أنه   ليس من الكبائر في شيء وهو من باب حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين.
2- إنعام الله على العبد يوجب الشكر والشكر يوجب المغفرة وزيادة الإنعام.
3- بيان مكافئة الله لرسوله والمؤمنين على صبرهم وجهادهم.
4- بيان أن الكافرين يحزنون ويغمون بنصر المؤمنين وعزهم فيكون ذلك عذاب لهم في الدنيا.
__________**
1  نزلت ليلا بعد صلح الحديبية بين مكة والمدينة قال فيها رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم: "لقد أنزلت علي اللسلة سورة لهي أحب إلي مما طلعت عليه  الشمس".  البخاري
2 الماضي هنا بمعنى المستقبل إذ فتح مكة المومى إليه كان سنة  ثمان وأطلق  الماضي مع إرادة المضارع لتحقق الوقوع وتأكده نحو: (أتى أمر  الله فلا  تستعجلوه) واللام في (لك) : لام الأجل أي: فتحنا لأجلك.
3  اضطرب المفسرون في تعليق لام (ليغفر لك) فالسيوطي علقه بكلمة (بجهادك)   زادها بعد جملة ليغفر لك أي بجهادك يوم فتحك مكة، وفي التفسير قدرنا جملتي:   فاحمده على الفتح واشكره عليه ليغفر لك. وأما الذنب مع إجماعهم أن لا ذنب   كبير لعصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن أحسن ما قيل فيه هو ما يلي: أما  الذنب  المتقدم فهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بدر: "اللهم إن تهلك هذه  العصابة  لا تعبد في الأرض أبدا" فأوحى إليه: من أين تعلم هذا؟ فكان هذا  الذنب  المتقدم، والثاني: أنه لما انهزم المسلمون: يوم حنين قال لعمه  ناولني كفا  من حصباء فناوله فرمى به المشركين فانهزموا فقال لأصحابه:  "لولا أني رميتهم  ما انهزموا" فهذا الذنب المتأخر. والحقيقة أن هذا لو عد  ذنبا لكان من باب:  حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين.
4-(السكينة) السكون والطمأنينة، قال ابن  عباس: كل سكينة في القرآن فهي  بمعنى الطمأنينة إلا في البقرة. يريد قوله  تعالى: {فيه سكينة من ربكم} .
5 هذه الجملة تزييلية مذيل بها الكلام  السابق، والجنود: جمع جند، والجند:  اسم للجماعة المقاتلين لا واحد له من  لفظه وجمع باعتبار الجماعات التي  يتكون منها وهي المقدمة والميمنة والميسرة  والقلب والساقا.
6 اللام: لام التعليل متعلقه بفعل، {ليزدادوا إيمانا  مع إيمانهم} وذكر  المؤمنات مع المؤمنين هنا لدفع ما يتوهم أن هذا الوعد خاص  بالمؤمنين دون  المؤمنات في حين أن موقف أم المؤمنين أم سلمة كان عظيما  وذكر المؤمنات مع  المؤمنين هنا لدفع ما يتوهم أن هذا الوعد خاص بالمؤمنين  دون المؤمنات في  حين أن موقف أم المؤمنين أم سلمة كان عظيما إذ استشارها  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم حين أبى أصحابه أن يتحللوا فأشارت عليه بما  جعلهم يتحللون.
7 هذا معطوف على قوله تعالى: {ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات  جنات} وهذ التعذيب  المذكور في الآية تعذيب خاص زائدا على عذاب الكفر  والنفاق وفي قوله:  {عليهم دائرة السوء} إشارة إلى ذلك.
8(ظن السوء) بفتح  السين: قراءة العشرة في قوله: {ظن السوء} وفي {عليهم  دائرة السوء} الجمهور  على الفتح، وقرأ بعض بضم السين. وهما لغتان كالكره  والكره، والضعف والضعف  بالفتح والضم.
9 ومعنى ظنهم بالله ظن السوء: أن الله ما وعد الرسول بالفتح ولا أمره بالخروج إلى العمرة ولم ينصر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.**
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:56 PM


#793






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (1)  
الحلقة (788)*
*سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 98الى صــــ 101)

**إنا   أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا (8) لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه وتوقروه   وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا (9) إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله يد الله فوق   أيديهم فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه   أجرا عظيما (10)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
شاهدا  ومبشرا ونذيرا: أي شاهدا على أمتك أمة الدعوة يوم القيامة ومبشرا من  آمن  منهم وعمل صالحا بالجنة ونذيرا من كفر أو عصى وفسق بالنار.
ليؤمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي هذه علة للإرسال.
وتعزروه وتوقروه: أي ينصروه ويعظموه وهذا لله وللرسول.
وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا: أي الله تعالى بالصلاة والذكر والتسبيح.
إن الذين يبايعونك: أي بيعة الرضوان بالحديبية.
إنما يبايعون الله: لأن طاعة الرسول طاعة لله تعالى
يد الله فوق أيديهم: أي لأنهم كانوا يبايعون الله إذ هو الذي يجاهدون من أجله ويتلقون الجزاء من عنده.
فمن نكث: أي نقض عهده فلم يقاتل مع الرسول والمؤمنين.
فإنما ينكث على نفسه: أي وبال نقضه عهده عائد عليه إذ هو الذي يجزي به.
فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما: أي الجنة إذ هي الأجر العظيم الذي لا أعظم منه إلا رضوان الله عز وجل.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان ما أنعم الله تعالى به على رسوله فقال تعالى   {إنا أرسلناك شاهدا} 1 لله تعالى بالوحدانية والكمال المطلق له عز وجل   وشاهدا على هذه الأمة التي أرسلت فيها وإليها عربها وعجمها ومبشرا لأهل   الإيمان والتقوى بالجنة ونذيرا لأهل الكفر والمعاصي أي مخوفا لهم من عذاب   الله يوم القيامة. وقوله تعالى {لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله} أي أرسلناه كذلك   لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله {وتعزروه} بمعنى تنصروا {وتوقروه} بمعنى تجلوه   وتعظموه وهذه واجبة لله ولرسوله الإيمان والتعزير والتوقير، وأما التسبيح   والتقديس فهو لله تعالى وحده ويكون بكلمة سبحان الله وبالصلاة وبالذكر لا   إله إلا الله، وبدعاء الله وحده وقوله {بكرة وأصيلا} 2 أي تسبحون الله   {بكرة} أي صباحا {وأصيلا} أي عشية وقوله تعالى {إن الذين يبايعونك إنما   يبايعون الله يد الله فوق أيديهم} يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن الذين يبايعونه على   قتال أهل مكة وألا يفروا عند اللقاء {إنما يبايعون الله} 3 إذ هو تعالى   الذي أمرهم بالجهاد وواعدهم الأجر فالعقد وإن كانت صورته مع رسول الله فإنه   في الحقيقة مع الله عز وجل، ولذا قال {يد الله فوق أيديهم} وقوله تعالى   {فمن نكث} أي نقض عهده فلم يقاتل {فإنما ينكث على نفسه} {ومن أوفى} بمعنى   وفا {بما عاهد عليه4 الله} ومن نصرة الرسول والقتال تحت رايته حتى النصر   {فسيؤتيه} 5 الله {أجرا عظيما} الذي هو الجنة دار السلام.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقري نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والإعلان عن شرفه وعلو مقامه.
2- وجوب الإيمان بالله ورسوله ووجوب نصرة الرسول وتعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- وجوب تسبيح الله وهو تنزيهه عن كل ملا يليق بجلاله وكماله مع الصلاة ليلا ونهارا.
4- وجوب الوفاء بالعهد، وحرمة نقض العهد ونكثه.
__________**
1  بيان لحكمة الإرسال وما يترتب عليه و (شاهدا) إنه بالنظر إلى شهادته يوم   القيامة فهي حال مقدرة، وبالنظر إلى شهادته في الدنيا مع تبشيره ونذارته   فهي حال مقارنة. و (إن أرسلناك) الخ.. كلا مستأنف ابتدائي.
2 البكرة: أول النهار، والأصيل: آخره أي: غدوة وعشيا. قال الشاعر:
لعمري لأنت البيت أكرم أهله
وأجلس في أفيائه بالأصائل
جمع أصيل: العشي.
3  هذه هي البيعة التي بايعها المسلمون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم   الحديبية تحت الشجرة (السمرة) وكانوا ألفا وأربعمائة، وأول من بايع النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت الشجرة: أبو سنان الأسدى، وتسمى بيعة الرضوان لقوله   تعالى: {لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة} .
4 قرأ نافع وورش (عليه) بكسر هاء الضمير، وقرأ حفص بضمها (عليه الله) فمن كسر رقق اسم الجلالة، ومن ضم فخمه.**
******************************  ****
**سيقول   لك المخلفون من الأعراب شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا فاستغفر لنا يقولون   بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا   أو أراد بكم نفعا بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا (11) بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب   الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا وزين ذلك في قلوبكم وظننتم ظن السوء   وكنتم قوما بورا (12) ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا   (13) ولله ملك السماوات والأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء وكان الله   غفورا رحيما (14)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
المخلفون  من الأعراب: أي الذين حول المدينة وقد خلفهم الله عن صحبتك لما  طلبتهم  ليخرجوا معك إلى مكة خوفا من تعرض قريش لك عام الحديبية وهم غفار  ومزينة  وجهينة وأشجع.
شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا: أي عن الخروج معك.
استغفر لنا: أي الله من ترك الخروج معك.
يقولون بألسنتهم: أي كل ما قالوه وهو من أسنتهم وليس في قلوبهم منه شيء.
قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا: أي لا أحد لأن الاستفهام هنا للنفي.
إن أراد بكم ضرا أو أراد بكم: وبخهم على تركهم صحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خوفا من قريش.
نفعا
بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون: أي حسبتم أن قريشا تقتل الرسول والمؤمنين فلم يرجع أحد منهم إلى المدينة.
وظننتم ظن السوء: هو هذا الظن الذي زينه الشيطان في قلوبهم.
وكنتم قوما بورا: أي هالكين عند الله بهذا الظن السيء، وواحد بور بائر. هالك.
فإنا اعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا: أي نارا شديدة الاستعار والالتهاب.
يغفر  لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء: يغفر لمن يشاء وهو عبد تاب وطلب المغفرة  بنفسه،  ويعذب من يشاء وهو عبد ظن السوء وقال غير ما يعتقد وأصر على ذلك  الكفر  والنفاق.
وكان الله غفورا رحيما: كان وما زال متصفا بالمغفرة والرحمة فمن تاب غفر الله له ورحمه.
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين في الحضر والبادية وذلك   بتأنيبهم وتوبيخهم وذكر معايبهم إرادة إصلاحهم فقال تعالى لرسوله {سيقول لك   المخلفون من الأعراب} وهم غفار ومزينة وجهينة وأشجع1 وكانوا أهل بادية   وأعرابا حول المدينة استنفرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخرجوا معه   إلى مكة للعمرة تحسبا لما قد تقدم عليه قريش من قتاله صلى الله عليه وسلم   إلا أن هؤلاء المخلفين من الأعراب أصابهم خوف وجبن من ملاقاة قريش وزين لهم   الشيطان فكرة أن الرسول والمؤمنين لن يعودوا إلى المدينة فإن قريشا ستقضي   عليهم وتنهي وجودهم فلذلك خلفهم الله وحرمهم صحبة نبيه والمؤمنين فحرموا  من  مكرمة بيعة الرضوان وأخبر رسوله عنهم وهو عائد من الحديبية بما يلي  {سيقول  لك المخلفون من الأعراب} معتذرين لك عن تخلفهم {شغلتنا أموالنا}  فتخلفنا  لأجل إصلاحها، {وأهلونا} كذلك {فاستغفر لنا} أي اطلب لنا من الله  المغفرة.  ولم يكن هذا منهم حقا وصدقا بل كان باطلا وكذبا فقال تعالى فاضحا  لهم  {يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم} فهم إذا كاذبون. وهنا أمر رسوله  أن  يقول لهم أخبروني إن أنتم عصيتم الله ورسوله وتركتم الخروج مع المؤمنين   جبنا وخوفا من القتل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا أي شرا  لكم  أو أراد بكم نفعا أي خيرا لكم؟ والجواب قطعا لا أحد إذا فإنكم كنتم  مخطئين  في تخلفكم وظنكم معا، وقوله {بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا} اضرب  تعالى عن  كذبهم واعتذارهم ليهددهم على ذلك بقوله {بل كان الله بما تعملون  خبيرا}  وسيجزيكم به وما كان عملهم إلا الباطل والسوء، ثم أضرب عن هذا أيضا  إلى آخر  فقال {بل ظننتم2 أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا}  إذ تقتلهم  قريش فتستأصلهم بالكلية. وزين ذلك الشيطان في قلوبكم فرأيتموه  واقعا،  وظننتم ظن السوء وهو أن الرسول والمؤمنين لن ينجوا من قتال قريش  لهم، وكنت  أي بذلك الظن قوما بورا لا خير فيكم هلكى لا وجود لكم. وقوله  تعالى {ومن لم  يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا} وهو إخبار  أريد به تخويفهم  لعلهم يرجعون من باطلهم في اعتقادهم وأعمالهم إلى الحق  قولا وعملا، ومعنى  اعتدنا أي هيئنا وأحضرنا وسعيرا بمعنى نار مستعره شديدة  الالتهاب وقوله في  الآية الأخيرة من هذا السياق (15) {ولله ملك3السماوات  والأرض} أي بيده كل  شيء {يغفر لمن يشاء} من عباده ويعذب من يشاء فاللائق  بهم التوبة والإنابة  إليه لا الإصرار على الكفر والنفاق فإنه غير مجد لهم  ولا نافع بحال وقد تاب  بهذا أكثرهم وصاروا من خيرة الناس، وكان الله غفورا  رحيما فغفر لكل من تاب  منهم ورحمه. ولله الحمد والمنة.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- إخبار القرآن بالغيب وصدقه في ذلك دال على أنه كلام الله أوحاه إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- لا يملك النفع ولا الضر على الحقيقة إلا الله ولذا وجب أن لا يطمع إلا فيه، ولا يرهب إلا منه.
3- حرمة ظن السوء في الله عز وجل، ووجوب حسن الظن به تعالى.
4- الكفر موجب لعذاب النار، ومن تاب تاب الله عليه، ومن طلب المغفرة بصدق غفر له.
5- ذم التخلف عن المسابقة في الخيرات والمنافسة في الصالحات.
__________**
1  والديل كذلك، وخرج من أسلم مائة رجل من بينهم مرداس بن مالك الأسلمي   والدعباس الشاعر، وعبد الله بن أبي أوفي وزاهر بن الأسود، وأهبان ابن أوس   وسلمة بن الأكوع الأسلمي، ومن غفار: خفاف بن أيماء ومن مزينة: عائز بن   عمرو، وتخلف عن الخروج أكثرهم.
2 هذه الجملة بدل اشتمال من جملة: (بل  كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا) و (إن)  مخففة من الثقيلة، واسمها: ضمير الشأن و  (لن) لإفادة استمرار النفي، وأكد  أيضا ب (أبدا) لأن ظنهم كان قويا.
3  هذا الكلام معطوف على قوله تعالى {فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا} وهو  انتقال  من التخويف الشديد إلى الأطماع في المغفرة والرحمة ليكون سببا في  هدايتهم،  وتقديم الرحمة على العذاب مشعر بذلك.**
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:57 PM


#794






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (2)  
الحلقة (789)*
*سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 101الى صــــ 105)

**سيقول   المخلفون إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها ذرونا نتبعكم يريدون أن يبدلوا   كلام الله قل لن تتبعونا كذلكم قال الله من قبل فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا بل   كانوا لا يفقهون إلا قليلا (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
المخلفون من الأعراب: أي المذكورون في الآيات قبل هذه وهم غفار وجهينة ومزينة وأشجع.
إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها: أي مغانم خيبر إذ وعدهم الله بها عند رجوعهم من الحديبية.
ذرونا نتبعكم: أي دعونا نخرج معكم لنصيب من الغنائم.
يريدون  أن يبدلوا كلام الله: أي أنهم بطلبهم الخروج إلى خيبر لأخذ الغنائم  يريدون  أن يغيروا وعد الله لأهل الحديبية خاصة بغنائم خيبر.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين من الحضر والبادية وذلك   بالحديث عنهم وكشف عوارهم ودعوتهم إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الحق عند ظهور   انحرافهم وسوء أحوالهم فقال تعالى لرسوله. سيقول المخلفون الذين تقدم   الحديث عنهم وأنهم تخلفوا عن الحديبية من الأعراب الذين هم مزينة وجهينة   وغفار وأشجع. أي سيقولون لكم إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم1 لتأخذوها ذرونا   نتبعكم، وذلك أن الله تعالى بعد صلح الحديبية وما نال أهلها من آلام نفسية   أكرمهم بنعم كثيرة منها أنه واعدهم بغنائم خيبر بأن يتم لهم فتحها ويغنمهم   أموالها وكانت أموالا عظيمة، فلما عادوا إلى المدينة وأعلن الرسول صلى  الله  عليه وسلم عن الخروج إلى خيبر جاء هؤلاء المخلفون يطالبون بالسير2  معهم  لأجل الغنيمة لا غير، قال تعالى {يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام3 الله} وهو  وعده  لأهل الحديبية بأن يغنمهم غنائم خيبر، ولذا أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم لن   تتبعونا كذلكم قال الله من قبل أي فقد أخبرنا تعالى بحالكم ومقالكم هذا  قبل  أن تقولوه وتكونوا عليه. وقوله {فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا} هذا من جملة ما   أخبر تعالى به رسوله والمؤمنين قبل قولهم له وقد قالوه أي ما منعتمونا من   الخروج إلى خيبر إلا حسدا لنا أن ننال من الغنائم أي لم يكن الله أمركم   بمنعنا ولكن الحسد هو الذي أمركم وقوله تعالى بل كانوا لا يفقهون إلا قليلا   أي وصمهم بوصمة الجهل وجعلها هي علة تخبطهم وحيرتهم وضلالهم، أنهم قليلو   الفهم والإدراك فليسوا على مستوى الرجل الحاذق الماهر البصير الذي يحسن   القول والعمل.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  وعد الله رسوله والمؤمنين بغنائم خيبر وهم في طريقهم من الحديبية إلى   المدينة وإنجازه لهم دال على وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته ورحمته وكلها   موجبة للإيمان والتوحيد وحب الله والرغبة إليه والرهبة منه.
2- بيان حيرة الكافر واضطراب نفسه وتخبط قوله وعمله.
3-  ذم الجهل وتقبيحه إنه بئس الوصف يوصف به المرء، ولذا لا يرضاه حتى  الجاهل  بنفسه فلو قلت لجاهل يا جاهل لا تفعل كذا أو لا تقل كذا لغضب عليك.
__________
1  هي مغانم خيبر لأن الله تعالى وعد أهل الحديبية فتح خيبر وأنها لهم خاصة   من غاب منهم ومن حضر سواء، ولم يغب منهم عنها إلا جابر بن عبد الله فقسم  له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كسهم من حضر.
2 روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهم: "إن خرجتم لم أمنعكم إلا أنه لا سهم لكم" وقالوا هذا حسد.
3(يريدون  أن يبدلوا كلام الله) أي: يريدون أن يغيروه يعني يريدون أن  يغيروا وعد  الله الذي وعد به أهل الحديبية، وذلك أن الله تعالى جعل لهم  غنائم خيبر  عوضا عن فتح مكة.
******************************  **********
قل   للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون   فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم   عذابا أليما (16) ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض   حرج ومن يطع الله ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومن يتول يعذبه   عذابا أليما (17)
شرح الكلمات:
قل للمخلفين من الأعراب: أي الذين تخلفوا عن الحديبية وطالبوا بالخروج إلى خيبر لأجل الغنائم اختبارا بهم.
ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بئس شديد: أي ستدعون في يوم ما من الأيام إلى قتال قوم أولي بئس وشدة في الحرب.
تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون: أي تقاتلونهم. أو هم يسلمون فلا حاجة إلى قتالهم.
فإن تطيعوا: أي أمر الداعي لكم إلى قتال القوم أصحاب البأس الشديد.
يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا: أي عودة اعتباركم مؤمنين صالحين في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة.
وإن تولوا: أي تعرضوا عن الجهاد كما توليتم من قبل حيث لم تخرجوا للحديبية.
يعذبكم عذابا أليما: في الدنيا بالقتل والإذلال وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار.
حرج: أي إثم.
ومن يتول: أي يعرض عن طاعة لله ورسوله.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين من الأعراب إذ قال تعالى   للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قل للمخلفين الذين أصبح وصف التخلف شعارا لهم   يعرفون به وفي ذلك من الذم واللوم والعتاب ما فيه قل لهم مختبرا إياهم   ستدعون في يوم من الأيام إلى قتال قوم أولي بأس شديد في الحروب تقاتلونهم،   أو يسلمون1 فلا تقاتلوهم وذلك بأن يرضوا بدفع الجزية وهؤلاء لا يكونون إلا   نصارى أو مجوسا فهم إما فارس وإما الروم وقد اختلف في تحديدهم2 فإن  تطيعوا  الأمر لكم بالخروج الداعي للجهاد فتخرجوا وتجاهدوا يؤتكم الله أجرا  حسنا  غنائم في الدنيا وحسن الصيت والأحدوثة والجنة فوق ذلك، وإن تتولوا  أي  تعرضوا عن طاعة من يدعوكم ولا تخرجوا معه كما توليتم من قبل حيث لم  تخرجوا  مع رسول الله إلى مكة للعمرة خوفا من قريش ورجاء أن يهلك الرسول  والمؤمنون  ويخلو لكم الجو يعذبكم عذابا أليما أي في الدنيا بأن يسلط عليكم  من يعذبكم  وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار وقوله تعالى ليس3 على الأعمى حرج الآية  إنه لما  نزلت آية المنافقين قل للمخلفين من الأعراب وكان ختامها وإن  تتولوا عن  الجهاد يعذبكم عذابا أليما خاف أصحاب الأعذار من مرض وغيره  وبكوا فأنزل  الله تعالى قوله ليس على الأعمى حرج أي إثم إذا لم يخرج  للجهاد ولا على  الأعرج4 حرج وهو الذي به عرج في رجليه لا يقدر على المشي  والجري والكر  والفر ولا على المريض حرج وهو المريض بالطحال أو الكبد أو  السعال من  الأمراض 
المزمنة التي لا يقدر صاحبها على القتال وكان يعتمد على الفر والكر ولابد كذلك من سلامة البدن وقدرته على القتال.
وقوله  {ومن يطع الله ورسوله} أي في أوامرهما ونواهيهما {يدخله5 جنات تجري  من  تحتها الأنهار} وهذا وعد صادق من رب كريم رحيم، ومن يتول عن طاعة الله   ورسوله يعذبه عذابا أليما وهذا وعيد شديد قوي عزيز ألا فليتق الله امرؤ  فإن  الله شديد العقاب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الاختبار والامتحان لمعرفة القدرات والمؤهلات.
2- بيان أن غزوا الإسلام ينتهي إلى أحد أمرين إسلام الأمة المغزوة أو دخولها في الذمة بإعطائها الجزية بالحكم الإسلامي وسياسته.
3- دفع الإثم والحرج في التخلف عن الجهاد لعذر العمى أو العرج أو المرض.
4- بيان وعد الله ووعيده لمن أطاعه ولمن عصاه، الوعد بالجنة. والوعيد بالنار.
__________
1  في هذه الآية دليل على خلافة أبي بكر إذ هو الذي دعا إلى قتال أصحاب   مسيلمة الكذاب، إذ هم الذين لا تقبل منهم الجزية وإنما الإسلام أو القتل،   لقوله تعالى: {تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون} أما فارس أو الروم فهم مجوس ونصارى قد   تؤخذ منهم الجزية.
2 وقيل: إنهم أصحاب مسيلمة الكذاب، وقال رافع بن  خديج. والله لقد كنا نقرأ  هذه الآية فيما مضى {ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس  شديد} فلا نعلم من هم حتى  دعانا أبو بكر إلى قتال بني حنيفة فقلنا: إنهم  هم.
3 قال ابن عباس لما نزلت: {وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم  عذابا  أليما} قال أهل الزمانة: كيف بنا يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فنزلت  {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على المريض حرج} أي: لا إثم عليهم في التخلف  عن  الجهاد.
4 العرج: آفة تعرض لرجل واحدة، قال مقاتل: هم أهل الزمانة  الذين تخلفوا عن  الحديبية، وقد عذرهم. وفي هذه الآية بيان من يجوز لهم  التخلف عن الجهاد،  ولا إثم عليهم وهم العميان والمرضى والعرج.
5 قرأ نافع (ندخله) و (نعذبه) بالنون، وقرأ حفص: (يدخله) و (يعذبه) بالياء.
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:58 PM


#795






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (3)  
الحلقة (790)*
*سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 106الى صــــ 110)
**
لقد  رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل   السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا (18) ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها وكان الله   عزيزا حكيما (19)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين: أي الراسخين في الإيمان الأقوياء فيه وهم أهل بيعة الرضوان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
إذ يبايعونك: أي بالحديبية أيها الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
تحت الشجرة: أي سمرة وهم ألف وأربعمائة بايعوا على أن يقاتلوا قريشا ولا يفروا.
فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل: أي علم الله ما في قلوبهم من الصدق والوفاء فأنزل الطمأنينة والثبات على ما هم
السكينة عليهم عليه.
وأثابهم  فتحا قريبا: أي هو فتح خيبر بعد انصرافهم من الحديبية في ذي  الحجة. وفي  آخر المحرم من سنة سبع غزوا خيبر ففتحها الله تعالى عليهم.
ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها: أي من خيبر.
وكان الله عزيزا حكيما: أي كان وما زال تعالى عزيزا غالبا حكيما في تصريفه شؤون عباده.
**معنى الآيتين:**
قوله  تعالى لقدر رضي1 الله عن المؤمنين2 هذا إخبار منه تعالى برضاه عن  المؤمنين  الكاملين في إيمانهم وهو ألف وأربعمائة الذين بايعوا الرسول صلى  الله عليه  وسلم تحت شجرة سمرة إلا الجد بن قيس الأنصاري فإنه لم يبايع حيث  كان لاصقا  بإبط ناقته مختبئا عن أعين الأصحاب وكان منافقا ومات على ذلك  لا قرت له  عين. وسبب هذه البيعة كما ذكره غير واحد أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم دعا  خراش بن أمية الخزاعي فبعثه إلى قريش بمكة وحمله على جمل له  يقال له الثعلب  ليبلغ أشرافهم عنه ما جاء له (وهو الاعتمار) وذلك حين نزل  الحديبية.  فعقروا به جمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرادوا قتله  فمنعته الأحابيش  (فرق من شتى القبائل يقال لهم الأحابيش واحدهم أحبوش يقال  لهم اليوم:  اللفيف الأجنبي عبارة عن جيش أفراده من شتى البلاد والدول.  فخلوا سبيله حتى  أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهنا دعا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  عمر بن الخطاب ليبعثه إلى مكة فيبلغ عنه أشراف قريش ما  جاء له فقال يا  رسول الله إني أخاف قريشا على نفسي وليس بمكة من بني عدي  بن كعب أحد  يمنعني، وقد عرفت قريش عداوتي إياها وغلظتي عليهم، ولكني أدلك  على رجل وهو  أعز بها مني عثمان بن عفان فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عثمان فبعثه  إلى أبي سفيان وأشراف قريش يخبرهم أنه لم يأت لحرب وإنما جاء  زائرا لهذا  البيت معظما لحرمته فراح عثمان إلى مكة فلقيه أبان بن سعيد بن  العاص حين  دخل مكة، أو قبل أن يدخلها فنزل عن دابته فحمله بين يديه ثم  ردفه وأجاره  حتى بلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فانطلق عثمان حتى  أتى أبا  سفيان وعظماء قريش فبلغهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما  أرسله به  فقالوا لعثمان حين فرغ من رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن  شئت أن  تطوف بالبيت فطف به قال ما كنت لأفعل حتى يطوف به رسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم فاحتبسته قريش عندها فبلغ رسول الله والمسلمين أن عثمان  قتل. فقال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندئذ لا نبرح حتى نناجز القوم ودعا  الناس إلى  البيعة فكانت بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة، هذا معنى قوله تعالى  {لقد رضي الله  عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك3 تحت الشجرة4 فعلم ما في قلوبهم}  أي من الصدق  والوفاء فأنزل السكينة أي الطمأنينة والثبات عليهم وأثابهم أي  جزاهم على  صدقهم ووفائهم فتحا قريبا وهو صلح الحديبية وفتح خيبر، 5  ومغانم كثيرة  يأخذونها وهي غنائم خيبر، وكان الله6 عزيزا أي غالبا على  أمره، حكيما في  تدبيره لأوليائه.
**هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:**
1- بيان فضل أهل بيعة الرضوان وكرامة الله لهم برضاه عنهم.
2- ذكاء عمر وقوة فراسته إذ أمر بقطع الشجرة خشية أن تعبد، وكم عبدت من أشجار في أمة الإسلام في غيبة العلماء وأهل القرآن.
3- مكافأة الله تعالى للصادقين الصابرين المجاهدين من عباده المؤمنين بخير الدنيا والآخرة.
__________**
1  هذا رجوع إلى تفصيل ما جزى به الله تعالى أهل بيعة الرضوان الذي تقدم   إجماله في قوله تعالى {إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله} الآية.
2  في قوله تعالى عن المؤمنين {إذ يبايعونك} إعلام بأن من لم يبايع ممن خرج  مع  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كالجد بن قيس لم يفز برضى الله تعالى وأنه  غير  مؤمن.
3(إذ يبايعونك) ظرف متعلق ب (رضي) والمضارع بمعنى الماضي وإنما  جيء  بالمضارع لاستحضار حالة المبايعة الجليلة وصورتها العظيمة. وكون الرضى  حصل  قبل انتهاء البيعة إيذان بفضلها وفضل أهلها.
4(تحت الشجرة) التعريف  للشجرة للعهد الذي عرفه أهلها حين كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم جالسا في  ظلها فبايع أصحابه كلهم إلا الجد بن قيس وكان  منافقا غير مؤمن فلم يبايع  كما في التفسير، حين كان لاصقا بإبط ناقته.
5 المغانم الكثيرة: هي مغانم  بلاد خيبر من أرض وأنعام ومتاع وحوايط  وبساتين، ووصف الغنائم بجملة  يأخذونها دال على تحقيق حصول فائدة هذا الوعد  لجميع أهل البيعة وبشارة لهم  بأنه لم يهلك منهم أحدا قبل صولهم على هذه  الغنائم وكذلك كان والحمد لله.
6  هذه الجملة معترضة ذيل بها قوله تعالى: {وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم  كثيرة  يأخذونها} لأن ما حصل لهم من نصر وخير كان من مظاهر عزة الله وعظيم  حكمته.**
********************************
وعدكم  الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه وكف أيدي الناس عنكم ولتكون  آية  للمؤمنين ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما (20) وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها قد أحاط  الله  بها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا (21) ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا لولوا  الأدبار  ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا (22) سنة الله التي قد خلت من قبل ولن  تجد  لسنة الله تبديلا (23) وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن  مكة من  بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا (24)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها: أي من الفتوحات الإسلامية التي وصلت الأندلس غربا.
فعجل لكم هذه: أي غنيمة خيبر.
وكف أيدي الناس عنكم: أي أيدي اليهود حيث هموا بالغارة على بيوت الصحابة وفيها أزواجهم وأولادهم وأموالهم فصرفهم الله عنهم.
ولتكون  آية للمؤمنين: أي تلك الصرفة التي صرف اليهود المتآمرين عن  الاعتداء على  عيال الصحابة وهم غيب في الحديبية أو خيبر آية يستدلون بها  على كلاءة الله  وحمايته لهم في حضورهم ومغيبهم.
ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما: أي طريقا في التوكل على الله والتفويض إليه في الحضور والغيبة لا اعوجاج فيه.
وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها: أي ومغانم أخرى لم تقدروا عليها وهي غنائم فارس والروم.
قد أحاط بها: أي فهي محروسة لكم إلى حين تغزون فارس والروم فتأخذونها.
ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا: أي المشركون في الحديبية.
لولوا الأدبار: أي لانهزموا أمامكم وأعطوكم أدبارهم تضربونها.
سنة الله قد خلت من قبل: أي هزيمة الكافرين ونصر المؤمنين الصابرين سنة ماضية في كل زمان ومكان.
وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم: حيث جاء ثمانون من المشركين يريدون رسول الله والمؤمنين ليصيبوهم بسوء.
وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة: فأخذهم أصحاب رسول الله أسرى وأتوا بها إلى رسول الله فعفا عنهم.
من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم: وذلك بالحديبية التي هي بطن مكة.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق في ذكر إفضال الله تعالى وإنعامه على المؤمنين المبايعين  الله  ورسوله على مناجزة المشركين وقتالهم وأن لا يفروا فقد ذكر أنه أنزل  السكينة  عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم خيبر الكثيرة فعطف على السابق  خبرا عظيما  آخر فقال {وعدكم1 الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه} أي  غنيمة خيبر،  {وكف أيدي الناس2 عنكم} وذلك أن يهود المدينة تمالأوا مع يهود  خيبر وبعض  العرب على أن يغيروا على دور الأنصار والمهاجرين بالمدينة  ليقتلوا من بها  وينهبوا ما فيها فكف تعالى أيديهم وصرفهم عما هموا به  كرامة للمؤمنين،  وقوله {ولتكون آية للمؤمنين} 3 أي تلك الصرفة التي صرف  فيها قلوب من هموا  بالغارة على عائلات وأسر الصحابة بالمدينة وهم غيب  بالحديبية آية تهديهم  إلى زيادة التوكل على الله والتفويض إليه والاعتماد  عليه. {ويهديكم صراطا  مستقيما} أي ويسددكم طريقا واضحا لا اعوجاج فيه وهو  أن تثقوا في أموركم  كلها بربكم فتتوكلوا عليه في جميعها فيكفيكم كل ما  يهمكم، ويدفع عنكم ما  يضركم في مغيبكم وحضوركم. وقوله تعالى {وأخرى لم  تقدروا عليها قد أحاط الله  بها} أي وغنائم أخرى لم تقدروا وهي غنائم الروم  وفارس. وقد أحاط الله بها  فلم يفلت منها شيء حتى تغزوا تلك البلاد  وتأخذوها كاملة، {وكان الله على كل  شيء قديرا} ومن مظاهر قدرته أن يغنمكم  وأنتم أقل عددا وعددا غنائم أكبر  دولتين في عالم ذلك الوقت فارس والروم.  وقوله {ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا  لولوا الأدبار ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا}  أي ومن جملة إنعامه عليكم أنه  لو قاتلكم أهل مكة وأنتم ببطنها لنصركم  الله عليهم ولا انهزموا أمامكم  مولينكم ظهورهم ولا يجدون وليا يتولاهم  بالدفاع عنهم ولا ناصرا ينصرهم لأنا  سلطناكم عليهم. وقوله تعالى {سنة الله  التي قد خلت من قبل} أي في الأمم  السابقة وهي لأن الله ينصر أولياءه على  أعدائه لابد فكان هذا كالسنن  الكونية التي لا تتبدل، وهو معنى قوله {ولن  تجد لسنة الله تبديلا} ، وقوله  تعالى في الآية الأخيرة من هذا السياق (24)  {وهو الذي كف أيديهم4 عنكم  وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم  وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا}  هذه منة أخرى وكرامة عظيمة وهي أن قريش بعثت  بثمانين شابا إلى معسكر رسول  الله في الحديبية لعلهم يصيبون غرة من  الرسول وأصحابه فينالونهم بسوء  فأوقعهم تعالى أسرى في أيدي المسلمين فمن  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعفو  فكان ذلك سبب صلح الحديبية. وقوله {وكان  الله بما تعملون بصيرا} أي مطلعا  عالما بكل ما يجري بينكم فهو معكم  لولايته لكم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  صدق وعد الله لأصحاب رسوله في الغنائم التي وعدوا بها فتحققت كلماته  بعد  وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي غنائم فارس والروم.
2- كرامة  الله للمؤمنين إذ حمى ظهورهم من خلفهم مرتين الأولى ما هم به  اليهود من  غارة على عائلات وأسر الصحابة بالمدينة النبوية، والثانية ما هم  به رجال من  المشركين للفتك بالمؤمنين ليلا بالحديبية إذ مكن الله منهم  رسوله  والمؤمنين، ثم عفا عنهم رسول الله وأطلق سراحهم فكان ذلك مساعدا  قويا على  تحقيق صلح الحديبية.
3- بيان سنة الله في أنه ما تقاتل أولياء الله مع أعدائه إلا نصر الله أولياءه على أعدائه.
__________**
1  هذه الجملة مستأنفه بيانيا إذ قوله تعالى {وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم   كثيرة يأخذونها} يثير في نفس أحدهم سؤالا وهو: هل من بعد هذا الفتح   والغنائم من غنائم أخرى فكان الجواب: {وعدكم الله مغانم..} الخ فقولي في   التفسير فعطف ليس هو من باب العطف النحوي وإنما هو من باب الإرداف   والإلحاق.
2 هذه منة أخرى عظيمة حيث صرف عنهم قتال قريش لهم وإلا كانوا  يتعرضون  لأتعاب فد تحول بينهم وبين ما أوتوه من فتح خيبر والفوز بغنائمها.
3(ولتكون) هذه الجملة علة لأخرى مقدرة وهي ولتشكروه (ولتكون آية) الخ أي: كف أيدي الناس عنكم لتشكروه ولتكون آية.
4  روي عن أنس أنه قال: إن ثمانين رجلا من أهل مكة هبطوا على النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم من جبل التنعيم متسلحين يريدون غرة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وأصحابه فأخذناهم سلما فاسحييناهم فأنزل الله تعالى: {وهو الذي كف  أيديهم}  الآية.**
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:58 PM


#796






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (4)  
الحلقة (791)*
*سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 111الى صــــ 116)

**هم   الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام والهدي معكوفا أن يبلغ محله ولولا   رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات لم تعلموهم أن تطئوهم فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم   ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء لو تزيلوا لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا   أليما (25) إذ جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم الحمية حمية الجاهلية فأنزل الله   سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وألزمهم كلمة التقوى وكانوا أحق بها  وأهلها  وكان الله بكل شيء عليما (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
هم الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام: أي بالله ورسوله ومنعوكم من الوصول إلى المسجد الحرام.
والهدي معكوفا أن يبلغ1 محله2: أي ومنعوا الهدي محبوسا حال بلوغ محله من الحرم.
ولولا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات: أي موجودون في مكة.
لم تعلموهم: أي لم تعرفوهم مؤمنين ومؤمنات.
أن تطأوهم: أي قتلا عند قتالكم المشركين بمكة.
فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم: أي إثم وديات قتل الخطأ وعتق أو صيام لأذن لكم الله تعالى في دخول مكة.
ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء: أي لم يؤذن لكم في دخول مكة فاتحين ليدخل الله في الإسلام من يشاء.
لو  تذيلوا لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا أليما: أي لو تميزوا فكان  المؤمنون  على حدة والكافرون على حدة لأذنا لكم في الفتح وعذبنا الذين  كفروا بأيديكم  عذبا أليما وذلك بضربهم وقتلهم.
إذ جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم: أي لعذبناهم إذ جعل الذين كفروا غي قلوبهم الحمية حمية الجاهلية وهي الأنفة
الحمية  المانعة من قبول الحق ولذا منعوا الرسول وأصحابه من دخول مكة  وقالوا كيف  يقتلون أبناءنا ويدخلون بلادنا واللات والعزى ما دخلوها.
فأنزل الله  سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين: أي فهم الصحابة أن يخالفوا  أمر رسول الله  بالصلح فأنزل الله سكينته عليهم فرضوا ووافقوا فتم الصلح.
وألزمهم كلمة التقوى: أي ألزمهم كلمة لا إله إلا الله إذ هي الواقية من الشرك.
وكانوا أحق بها وأهلها: أي أجدر بكلمة التوحيد وأهلا للتقوى.
وكان الله بكل شيء عليما: أي من أمور عبادة وغيرها ومن ذلك علمه بأهلية المؤمنين وأحقيتهم بكلمة التقوى (لا إله إلا الله) .
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن صلح الحديبية فقال تعالى في المشركين  ذاما  لهم عائبا عليهم صنيعهم {هم الذين كفروا} أي بالله ورسوله وصدوكم عن   المسجد الحرام أن تدخلوه وأنت محرمون والهدى معكوفا أي وصدوا الهدى3  والحال  أنه محبوس ينتظر به دخول مكة لينحر وقوله تعالى {ولولا رجال مؤمنون  ونساء4  مؤمنات} بمكة لم تعلموهم لأنهم كانوا يخفون إسلامهم غالبا، كراهة  أن  تطأوهم أثناء قتالكم المشركين فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم5 منكم بهم   والمعرة العيب والمراد به هنا التبعة وما يلزم من قتل المسلم خطأ من   الكفارة والدية لولا هذا لأذن لكم بدخول مكة غازين فاتحين لها وقوله تعالى   {ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء} أي لم يأذن لكم في القتال ورضي لكم بالصلح   ليدخل في رحمته من يشاء فالمؤمنون نالتهم رحمة الله إذ لم يؤذوا بدخولكم   مكة فاتحين والمشركون قد يكون تأخر الفتح سببا في إسلام من شاء الله تعالى   له الإسلام لا سيما عندما رأوا رحمة الإسلام وتتجلى في ترك القتال رحمة   بالمؤمنين والمؤمنات حتى لا يتعرضوا للأذى فدين يراعي هذه الأخوة دين لا   يحرم منه عاقل. وقوله تعالى {لو تزيلوا} أي6 لو تميز المؤمنون والمؤمنات   على المشركين بوجودهم في مكان خاص بهم لأذنا لكم في دخول مكة وقتال   المشركين وعذبناهم بأيديكم عذبا أليما وقوله {إذ جعل7 الذين كفروا في   قلوبهم الحمية1 حمية الجاهلية} هذا تعليل للإذن بقتال المشركين في مكة   وتعذيبهم العذاب الأليم لولا وجود مؤمنين ومؤمنات بها يؤذيهم ذلك والمراد   من الحمية الأنفة والتعاظم وما يمنع من قبول الحق والتسليم به وهذه من صفات   أهل الجاهلية فقد قالوا، كيف نسمح لهم بدخول بلادنا وقد قتلوا أبناءنا   واللات والعزى ما دخلوا علينا أبدا، وقوله تعالى {فأنزل الله سكينته على   رسوله وعلى المؤمنين} وذلك بما هم المؤمنون بعدم قبول الصلح لما فيه من   التنازل الكبير للمشركين وهم على الباطل والمؤمنون على الحق فلما حصل هذا   في نفوس المؤمنين أنزل الله سكينته عليهم وهي الطمأنينة والوقار والحلم   فرفضوا بالمصالحة وتمت وكان فيها خير كثير حتى قيل فيها إنها فتح أولي أو   فاتحة فتوحات لا حد لها. وقوله تعالى {وألزمهم كلمة التقوى2 وكانوا أحق بها   وأهلها} أي وشرف الله وأكرم المؤمنين بإلزامهم التشريعي بكلمة لا إله إلا   الله. إذ هي كلمة التقوى أي الواقية من الشرك والعذاب في الدارين وجعلهم   أحق بها وأهلها. أي أجدر من غيرهم بكلمة التوحيد وأكثر أهلية للتقوى وكان   الله بكل شيء عليما ومن ذلك علمه بأهلية أصحاب رسول الله بما جعلهم أهلا  له  من الإيمان والتقوى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان حكم المحصر وهو من منع من دخول المسجد الحرام وهو محرم بحج أو  بعمرة  فإنه يتحلل بذبح هدي ويعود إلى بلاده، ويذبح الهدي حيث أحصر، وليس  واجبا  إدخاله إلى الحرم.
2- الأخذ بالحيطة في معاملة المسلمين حتى لا يؤذى مؤمن أو مؤمنة بغير علم.
3- بيان أن كلمة التقوى هي لا إله إلا الله.
4-  الإشارة إلى ما أصاب المسلمين من ألم نفسي من جراء الشروط القاسية التي   اشترطها ممثل قريش ووثيقة الصلح. وهذا نص الوثيقة وما تحمله من شروط لم   يقدر عليها إلا رسول الله بما آتاه الله من العلم والحكمة والحلم والصبر   والوقار، ولما أنزل الله ذلك على المؤمنين من السكينة فحملوها وارتاحت   نفوسهم لها نص الوثيقة: (ورد أن قريشا لما نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   الحديبية بعثت إليه ثلاثة رجال هم سهيل بن عمرو القرشي، وحويطب بن عبد   العزى ومكرز بن حفص على أن يعرضوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجع من   عامه ذلك على أن يخلي له قريش مكة من العام المقبل ثلاثة أيام فقبل ذلك   وكتبوا بينهم كتابا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن أبي طالب أكتب   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقالوا: ما نعرف هذا اكتب باسمك اللهم، فكتب ثم قال   اكتب هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل مكة فقالوا   لو كنا نعلم أنك رسول الله ما صددناك عن البيت وما قاتلناك اكتب هذا ما   صالح عليه محمد بن عبد الله أهل مكة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب ما   يريدون فهم المؤمنون أن يأبوا ذلك ويبطشوا بهم فأنزل الله السكينة عليهم   فتوقروا وحلموا وتم الصلح على ثلاثة أشياء هي:
1- أن من أتاهم من المشركين مسلما ردوه إليهم.
2- أن من أتاهم من المسلمين لم يردوه إليهم.
3-  أن يدخل الرسول والمؤمنون مكة من عام قابل ويقيمون بها ثلاثة أيام لا  غير  ولا يدخلها بسلاح. فلما فرع من الكتاب قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه   قوموا فنحروا ثم احلقوا.
__________
1 جائز أن يكون: (أن يبلغ محله) بدل اشتمال من الهدي، وجائز أن يكون معمولا لحرف جر محذوف وهو (عن) أي عن أن يبلغ محله.
2  المحل: بكسر الحاء: محل الحل مشتق من فعل حل ضد حرم أي المكان الذي يحل   فيه نحر الهدي، وذلك بمكة عند المروة بالنسبة للعمرة، ومنى بالنسبة للحج.
3 الهدي، والهدي بكسر الدال وتشديد الياء، لغتان والواحدة هدية.
4  كسلمة بن هشام وعباس بن أبي ربيعة وأبي جندل بن سهيل. وأشباههم، وجواب   لولا محذوف تقديره: لأذن الله لكم في دخول مكة ولسلطناكم عليهم.
5(بغير  علم) فيه تفضبل للصحابة وإخبار عن كمالهم في الخلق والدين، وهذا  قول النملة  في سليمان وجنوده: (لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون) ؛
6(لو  تذيلوا) أي: تميزوا وتفرقوا. و (لو) حرف امتناع لامتناع امتنع الشرط  وهو  التفرق، فامتنع التسلط، والقتل بالإذن للمسلمين بقتالهم وقتلهم. وفي  هذا  دليل على أنه لا يجوز إغراق باخرة للكافرين بها مسلمون، ولا ضرب حصن   بالقذائف داخله مسلمون وهو ما رآه مالك.
7 يجوز أن يكون الظرف، (إذا) متعلقا بقوله تعالى: {العذبنا} وجائز أن يعلق بمحذوف تقديره: واذكروا إذ جعل الخ.
8 قال الزهري، حميتهم أنفتهم من الإقرار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة والاستفتاح بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ومنعهم من دخول مكة.
9  ورد في (كلمة التقوى) آثار منها أنها لا إله إلا الله، ومنها أنها لا  إله  إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ومنها أنها: لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر  ومنها  أنها لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على  كل شيء  قدير، والكل حق لا باطل فيه.
******************************  **
لقد   صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين   محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا   قريبا (27) هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى   بالله شهيدا (28)
شرح الكلمات:
لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق: أي جعل الله رؤيا رسوله التي رآها في النوم عام الحديبية حقا.
لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين: هذا مضمون الرؤيا أي لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين.
محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين: أي حالقين جميع شعوركم أو مقصرينها.
لا تخافون: أي أبدا حال الإحرام وبعده.
فعلم  ما لم تعلموا: أي في الصلح الذي تم، أي لم تعلموا من ذلك المعرة التي  كانت  تلحق المسلمين بقتالهم إخوانهم المؤمنين وهم لا يشعرون.
فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا قريبا: هو فتح خيبر وتحققت الرؤية في العام القابل.
هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ةدين الحق: فلذا لا يخلفه رؤياه بل يصدقه فيها.
ليظهره على الدين كله: أي ليعليه على سائر الأديان بنسخ الحق فيها، وإبطال الباطل فيها، أو بتسليط المسلمين على أهلها فيحكمونهم.
وكفى بالله شهيدا: أي أنك مرسل بما ذكر أي بالهدى ودين الحق.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في صلح الحديبية وما تم فيه من أحداث فقال تعالى {لقد صدق  الله  رسوله} أي محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم {الرؤيا بالحق} 1 أي2 الرؤية  التي  رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبر بها أصحابه عند خروجهم من  المدينة  إلى مكة فقد أخبر بها أصحابه فسروا بذلك وفرحوا ولما تم الصلح بعد  جهاد  سياسي وعسكري مرير، وأمرهم الرسول أن ينحروا ويحلقوا اندهشوا لذلك  وقال  بعضهم أين الرؤيا التي رأيت؟ ونزلت سورة الفتح عند منصرفهم من  الحديبية  وفيها قوله تعالى {لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء3 الله آمنين  محلقين4 رؤوسكم  ومقصرين لا تخافون} ، وقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق  فلما جاء العام  القابل وفي نفس الأيام من شهر القعدة خرج رسول الله  والمسلمون محرمين يلبون  وأخلت لهم قريش المسجد الحرام فطافوا بالبيت وسعوا  بين الصفا والمروة  وتحللوا من عمرتهم فمنهم المحلق ومنهم المقصر.
وقوله تعالى فعلم ما لم  تعلموا فأثبت الصلح وقرره لأنه لو كان قتال ولم  يكن صلح لهلك المؤمنون بمكة  والمؤمنات بالحرب وتحصل لذلك معرة كبرى  للمسلمين الذين قتلوا إخوانهم في  الإسلام هذا من بعض الأمور التي اقتضت  الصلح وترك القتال وقوله وجعل من دون  ذلك فتحا قريبا الصلح4 فتح، وفتح  خيبر فتح، وفتح مكة فتح، وكلها من الفتح  القريب. وقوله هو الذي أرسل رسوله  أي محمد بالهدى ودين الحق أي الإسلام  فكيف إذا لا يصدقه رؤياه كما ظن  البعض وكفا بالله شهيدا على أنك يا محمد  مرسل بما ذكر تعالى من الهدى  والدين الحق وإظهاره على الدين كله بنسخ الحق  الذي فيه وإبطال الباطل الذي  ألصق به. أو بتسليط المسلمين على قهر وحكم أهل  تلك الأديان الباطلة وقد  حصل من هذا شيء كبير.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1-تقرير أن رؤيا الأنبياء حق.
2- تعبير الرؤيا قد يتأخر سنة أو أكثر.
3- مشروعية الحلق والتقصير للتحلل من الحج أو العمرة وإن الحلق أفضل لتقدمه.
4- مشروعية قول إن شاء الله في كل قول أو عمل يراد به المستقبل.
5- الإسلام هو الدين الحق وما عداه فباطل.
__________
1  روي أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه قال: إن المنام لم يكن موقتا بوقت أي: فقد   تتأخر الرؤية سنوات أو شهورا أو أياما فكان ما بين رؤيا رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم وظهور مصداقها في الواقع سنة كاملة.
2(بالحق) الباء للملابسة، وهو ظرف مستقر وقع صفة لمصدر محذوف تقديره أي: صدقا وملابسا للحق.
(إن  شاء الله) هل هذا الإستثناء من جملة ما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في  منامه فأعاده كما سمعه في الرؤية ويكون هذا تعليما من الله عز وجل  للمؤمنين  أن يقولوا مثله في كل ما هو مستقبل من الأقوال والأعمال أو قاله  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عملا بقول الله تعالى: {ولا تقولن لشيء إني  فاعل ذلك  غدا
إلا أن يشاء الله} .
3(آمنين) و (محلقين) و (مقصرين) : منصوبة على الحال، وجملة (لا تخافون) في موضع الحال أيضا مؤكدة ل (آمنين) الحال.
4  ومن أنواع الفتح القريب ما تم بالهدنة من دخول الناس في الإسلام إذ أصبح   الناس آمنين فيتصلون بالمؤمنين ويتعرفون إلى الإسلام ويدخلون فيه، فدخل  في  الإسلام أعداد هائلة في هذه الهدنة.
*




اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 09:59 PM


#797






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (5)  
الحلقة (792)*
*سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 117الى صــــ 122)

**محمد   رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا   يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في   التوراة ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه   يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم   مغفرة وأجرا عظيما (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
محمد رسول الله والذين معه: أي أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم.
أشداء على الكفار: أي غلاظ لا يرحمونهم.
رحماء بينهم: أي متعاطفون متوادون كالوالد مع الولد.
تراهم ركعا سجدا: أي تبصرهم ركعا سجدا أي راكعين ساجدين.
يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا: أي يطلبون بالركوع والسجود ثواب من ربهم هو الجنة ورضوانا هو رضاه عز وجل.
سيماهم في وجوههم: أي نور وبياض يعرفون به يوم القيامة أنهم سجدوا في الدنيا.
ذلك: أي الوصف المذكور.
مثلهم في التوراة: أي صفتهم في التوراة كتاب موسى عليه السلام.
أخرج شطأه: أي فراخه.
فآزره: أي قواه وأعانه.
فاستغلظ فاستوى: أي غلظ واستوى أي قوي.
على سوقه: جمع ساق أي على أصوله.
يعجب الزراع: أي زارعيه لحسنه.
ليغيظ بهم الكفار: هذا تعليل أي قواهم وكثرهم ليغيظ بهم الكفار.
معنى الآيات:
لما  أخبر تعالى أنه أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله  شهادة  منه بذلك أخبر أيضا عنه بما يؤكد تلك الشهادة فقال تعالى {محمد1  رسول الله  والذين معه} من أصحابه {أشداء على الكفار} أي غلاظ قساة عليهم،  وذلك لأمرين  الأول أنهم كفروا بالله وعادوه ولم يؤمنوا به ولم يجيبوه،  والله يبغضهم  لذلك فهم إذا غلاظ عليهم لذلك والثاني أن الغلظة والشدة قد  تكون سببا في  هدايتهم لأنهم يتألمون بها، ويرون خلافها مع المسلمين  فيسلمون فيرحمون  ويفوزون. وقوله تعالى {رحماء بينهم} أي فيما بينهم  يتعاطفون يتراحمون فترى  أحدهم يكره أن يمس جسمه أو ثوبه جسم الكافر أو  ثوبه، وتره مع المسلم إذا  رآه صافحه وعانقه ولاطفه وأعانه وأظهر له الحب  والود. وقوله تعالى {تراهم}  أي تبصرهم أيها المخاطب {ركعا سجدا2} أي  راكعين ساجدين في صلواتهم {يبتغون}  أي يطلبون بصلاتهم بعد إيمانهم  وتعاونهم وتحاببهم وتعاطفهم مع بعضهم،  يطلبون بذلك {فضلا من الله ورضوانا}  أي الجنة ورضا الله. وهذا أسمى ما يطلب  المؤمن أن يدخله الله الجنة بعد  أن ينقذه من النار ويرضى عنه. وقوله  {سيماهم3 في وجوههم من أثر السجود} أي  علامات إيمانهم وصفائهم في وجوههم من  أثر السجود إذ يبعثون يوم القيامة  غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء {نورهم يسعى  بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} وفي الدنيا  عليهم سيما التقوى والصلاح والتواضع  واللين والرحمة. وقوله تعالى {ذلك} أي  المذكور {مثلهم في4 التوراة} {مثلهم  في الأنجيل كزرع أخرج5 شطأه} أي  فراخه {فآزره} أي قواه وأعانه {فاستغلظ} أي  غلظ {فاستوى} أي قوي {على  سوقه} جمع ساق ما يحمل السنبلة من أصل لها {يعجب  الزراع} أي الزراعين له  وذلك لحسنه وسلامة ثمرته وقوله تعالى {ليغيظ بهم6  الكفار} أي قواهم وكثرهم  من أجل أن يغيظ بهم الكفار ولذا ورد عن مالك بن  أنس رحمه الله تعالى أن  من يغيظه أصحاب رسول الله فهو كافر وقوله {وعد الله  الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات منهم مغفرة} أي لذنوبهم {وأجرا عظيما} هو  الجنة. هذا وعد خاص  بأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رضوان الله عليهم  وهناك وعد عام  لسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات وذلك في آيات أخرى مثل آية المائدة  {وعد الله  الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم} .
هداية الآية الكريمة:
من هداية الآية الكريمة:
1- تقرير نبوة رسول الله وتأكيد رسالته.
2-  بيان ما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه من الشدة والغلظة على الكفار  والعطف  والرحمة على أهل الإيمان وهذا مما يجب الأتساء بهم فيه والاقتداء.
3- بيان فضل الصلاة ذات الركوع والسجود والطمأنينة والخشوع.
4- صفة أصحاب رسول الله في كل من التوراة والإنجيل ترفع من درجتهم وتعلي من شأنهم.
5- بيان أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأوا قليلين ثم اخذوا يكثرون حتى كثروا كثرة أغاظت الكفار.
6-  بغض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتنافى مع الإيمان منافاة  كاملة  لا سيما خيارهم وكبارهم كالخلفاء الراشدين الأربعة والمبشرين بالجنة  العشرة  وأصحاب بيعة الرضوان، وأهل بدر قبلهم. ولذا روي عن مالك رحمه الله  تعالى:  أن من7 يغيظه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر.
__________
1  جائز الوقف على (رسول الله) مبتدأ وخبر، ويبدأ الكلام: (والذين معه   أشداء..) الخ وهو الأشبه، وجائز أن يكون: (والذين معه) عطف على (محمد رسول   الله) والخبر: (أشداء..) الخ.
2 إخبار بكثرة ركوعهم وسجودهم وهو كذلك، إذ لم تر الدنيا أكثر من المسلمين ركوعا وسجودا من سائر الأمم التي دانت لله بالإسلام.
3  السيما: (العلامة ولها ثلاثة مظاهر، الأول: هو يبوسة في الجبهة ولا   يتعمدونها ولكنها تحدث من كثرة السجود على الأرض، والثاني: الأثر النفسي من   التواضع والخشوع ونور الصلاح. والثالث: نور يوم القيامة يعلو وجوههم  ويشهد  له قوله تعالى {نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} الآية.
4 موجود في  التوراة قبل تحريفها إذ فيها نعوت هذه الأمة ونعوت نبيها محمد  صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهي إلى الآن واليهود يتأولونها هروبا من الحق حتى لا  يلزموا به.
5 فراخ الزرع فروع الحبة منه.
6 الجملة تعليلية لما سبقها من صفات أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي: وهبهم ذلك الكمال ليغيظ بهم الكفار.
7  الرواية كما رواها القرطبي هي: روى أبو عروة الزبيري من ولد الزبير قال   كنا عند مالك بن أنس فذكروا رجلا ينتقص أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  فقرأ مالك هذه الآية: (محمد رسول الله والذين معه..) حتى بلغ: (يعجب   الزراع ليغيظ به الكفار) فقال مالك من أصبح من الناس في قلبه غيظ على أحد   من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أصابته هذه الآية. يريد ألزمته   بالكفر.
******************************  *
سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل1
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله واتقوا الله إن الله  سميع  عليم (1) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا  تجهروا  له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون (2) إن  الذين  يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى  لهم  مغفرة وأجر عظيم (3)

شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا: أي لا تتقدموا بقول ولا فعل إذ هو من قدم بمعنى تقدم.
بين  يدي الله ورسوله: كمن ذبح يوم العيد قبل أن يذبح رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، وكإرادة أحد الشيخين تأمير رجل على قوم قبل استشارة الرسول صلى  الله  عليه وسلم.
واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم: أي خافوا الله إنه سميع لأقوالكم عليم بأعمالكم.
لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي: أي إذا نطقتم فوق صوت النبي إذا نطق.
ولا  تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض: أي إذا ناجيتموه فلا تجهروا في   محادثتكم معه كما تجهرون في ما بينكم إجلالا له صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوقيرا   وتقديرا.
أن تحبط أعمالكم: أي كراهة أن تبطل أعمالكم فلا تثابون عليها.
وأنتم  لا تشعرون: بحبوطها وبطلانها. إذ قد يصحب ذلك استخفاف بالنبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم لا سيما إذا صاحب ذلك إهانة وعدم مبالاة فهو الكفر والعياذ   بالله.
يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله: أي يخفضونها حتى لكأنهم يسارونه ومنهم أبو بكر رضي الله عنه.
امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى: أي شرحها ووسعها لتتحمل تقوى الله. مأخوذ من محن الأديم إذا وسعه.
لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم: أي مغفرة لذنوبهم وأجر عظيم وهو الجنة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} 2 لو بحثنا عن المناسبة بين هذه السورة  والتي  قبلها لتجلت لنا واضحة إذا رجعنا بالذاكرة إلى موقف عمر رضي الله  عنه وهو  يريد أن لا يتم صلح بين المؤمنين والمشركين، وإلى موقف الصحابة  كافة من عدم  التحلل من إحرامهم ونحر هداياهم والرسول يأمر وهم لا يستجيبون  حتى تقدم  صلى الله عليه وسلم فنحر هديه ثم نحروا بعده وتحللوا، إذ تلك  المواقف التي  أشرنا إليها فيها معنى تقديم الرأي والقول بين يدي الله  ورسوله وفي ذلك  مضرة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله، ولما انتهت تلك الحال وذلك  الظرف الصعب أنزل  الله تعالى قوله {يا أيها الذين آمنوا}أي بالله ربا  وإلها وبالإسلام شرعة  ودينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا ناداهم بعنوان الإيمان  ليقول لهم ناهيا {لا  تقدموا 3بين يدي الله ورسوله} أي قولا ولا عملا ولا  رأيا ولا فكرا أي لا  تقولوا ولا تعملوا إلا تبعا لما قال الله ورسوله،  وشرع الله ورسوله {واتقوا  الله} في ذلك فإن التقدم بالشيء قبل أن يشرع  الله ورسوله فيه معنى أنكم  أعلم وأحكم من الله ورسوله وهذه زلة كبرى  وعاقبتها سوأى. ولذا قال {واتقوا  الله إن الله سميع} أي لأقوالكم {عليم}  بأعمالكم وأحوالكم. ومن هنا فواجب  المسلم أن لا يقول ولا يعمل4 ولا يقضي  ولا يفتي برأيه إلا إذا علم قول الله  ورسوله وحكمهما وبعد أن يكون قد علم  أكثر أقوال الله والرسول وأحكامهما،  فإذا لم يجد من ذلك شيئا اجتهد5 فقال  أو عمل بما يراه أقرب إلى رضا الله  تعالى فإذا لاح له بعد ذلك نص من كتاب  أو سنة عدل عن رأيه وقال بالكتاب  والسنة وهذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى  (1) أما الآية الثانية (2) وهي قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا  أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له  بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط  أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون} فإنها تطالب  المسلم بالتأدب مع رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فأولا نهاهم رضي الله عنهم  عن رفع أصواتهم فوق صوت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا هم تحدثوا معه  وأوجب عليهم إجلال النبي  وتعظيمه وتوقيره بحيث يكون صوت أحدهم إذا تكلم مع  رسول الله أخفض من صوت  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقد كان أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه إذا كلم  رسول الله يساره الكلام مسارة وثانيا ونهاهم إذا هم  ناجوا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن لا يجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضهم  لبعض بل يجب عليهم  توقيره وتعظيمه. وأعلمهم أنه يخشى عليهم إذ هم لم يوقروا  رسول الله ولم  يجلوه أن تحبط أعمالهم كما تحبط بالشرك والكفر وهم لا  يشعرون. إذ رفع  الصوت للرسول ونداؤه بأعلى الصوت يا محمد يا محمد أو يا نبي  الله ويا رسول  الله وبأعلى الأصوات إذا صاحبه استخفاف أو إهانة وعدم  مبالاة صار كفرا  محبطا للعمل قطعا. وفي الآية الثالثة (3) يثني الله تعالى  على أقوام يغضون  أصواتهم أي يخفضونها عند رسول الله أي في حضرته وبين يديه  كأبي بكر وعمر  رضي الله عنهما هؤلاء يخبر تعالى أنه امتحن قلوبهم بالتقوى  أي وسعها  وشرحها 
لتحمل تقوى الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "التقوى7 ها هنا ويشير  إلى صدره ثلاثا"، ويذكر لهم بشرى نعم البشرى وهي أن  لهم منه تعالى مغفرة  لذنوبهم، وأجرا عظيما يوم يلقونه وهو الجنة دار  المتقين جعلنا الله منهم  بفضله ورحمته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  لا يجوز للمسلم أن يقدم رأيه أو اجتهاده على الكتاب والسنة فلا رأي ولا   اجتهاد إلا عند عدم وجود نص من كتاب أو سنة وعليه إذا اجتهد أن يكون ما   اجتهد فيه أقرب إلى مراد الله ورسوله، أي ألصق بالشرع، وإن ظهر له بعد   الاجتهاد نص من كتاب أو سنة عاد إلى الكتاب والسنة وترك رأيه أو اجتهاده   فورا وبلا تردد.
2- بما أن الله تعالى قد قبض إليه نبيه ولم يبق بيننا  رسول الله نتكلم معه  أو نناجيه فنخفض أصواتنا عند ذلك فإن علينا إذا ذكر  رسول الله بيننا أو  ذكر حديثه أن نتأدب عند ذلك فلا نضحك ولا نرفع الصوت،  ولا نظهر أي استخفاف  أو عدم مبالاة وإلا يخشى علينا أن تحبط أعمالنا ونحن  لا نشعر.
3- على الذين يغشون مسجد رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا يرفعوا أصواتهم فيه إلا لضرورة درس أو خطبة أو أذان أو إقامة.
__________
1  أشهر الأقوال أن أول المفصل (الحجرات) وأول وسط المفصل (عبس) وأول قصار   المفصل: (والضحى) هذا أشهر أقوال المالكية، وطلب هذا لأجل الصلاة المفروضة   ففي الصبح يستحب القراءة بطوال المفصل وفي الظهر والعشاء بمتوسطه وفي   المغرب بقصاره.
2 ذكر لسبب نزول هذه السورة عدة روايات منها ما ذكره  الواحدي ورواه  البخاري وهو أن ركبا من بني تميم قدم على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  فقال أبو بكر أمر القعقاع بن معبد، وقال عمر: أمر الأقرع بن  حابس فقال أبو  بكر: ما أردت إلا خلافي فقال عمر ما أردت خلافك فتماريا حتى  ارتفعت  أصواتهما فنزلت في ذلك {يا أيها الذين آمنوا..} الخ
3 هذه السورة نزلت في الأمر بمكارم الأخلاق ورعاية الآداب زيادة على ما تضمنت من الأحكام الشرعية والهدايات القرآنية.
4 ومن هنا قال العلماء: لا يحل لامرئ مسلم أن يقدم على أمر حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه.
5  شاهده حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه حيث قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   حين بعثه إلى اليمن "بما تحكم؟ قال بكتاب الله تعالى قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم فإن لم تجد؟ قال بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم فإن لم تجد؟ قال رضي الله عنه: اجتهد رأيي، فضرب في صدره وقال   الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله لما يرضي رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم".
6 روى البخاري (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم افتقد ثابت بن قيس  رضي الله  عنه فقال رجل يا رسول الله أنا أعلم لك علمه فأتاه فوجده في بيته  منكسا  رأسه فقال له: ما شأنك؟ فقال شر، كان: يرفع صوته فوق صوت النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم فقد حبط عمله فهو من أهل النار فأتى الرجل النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم فأخبره أنه قال كذا وكذا، فقال: اذهب إليه فقل له إنك لست من أهل   النار ولكنك من أهل الجنة.
7 هذا بعض حديث صحيح أخرجه واحد من أصحاب السنن.
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 10:00 PM


#798






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



  *
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجرات - (1)  
الحلقة (793)*
*سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 123الى صــــ 132)

**إن   الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون (4) ولو أنهم صبروا حتى   تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم والله غفور رحيم (5) ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن  جاءكم  فاسق بنبإ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم  نادمين (6)  واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لعنتم  ولكن الله  حبب إليكم الإيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق  والعصيان  أولئك هم الراشدون (7) فضلا من الله ونعمة والله عليم حكيم (8)
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين ينادونك من وراءالحجرات: أي حجرات نسائه والذين نادوه من أعراب بني تميم منهم الزبرقان بن بدر
والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة بن حصن.
أكثرهم لا يعقلون: أي فيما فعلوه بمحلك الرفيع ومقامك السامي الشريف.
ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم: أي ولو أنهم انتظروك حتى تخرج بعد قيامك من قيلولتك.
لكان خيرا لهم: أي من ذلك النداء بأعلى أصواتهم من كل أبواب الحجرات.
والله  غفور رحيم: أي غفور لمن تاب منهم رحيم بهم إذا أساءوا مرتين الأولى  برفع  أصواتهم والثانية كانوا ينادونه أن اخرج إلينا فإن مدحنا زين وذمنا  شين.
واسق بنبأ: أي ذو فسق وهو المرتكب لكبيرة من كبائر الذنوب والنبأ الخير ذو الشأن.
فتبينوا: أي تثبتوا قبل أن تقولوا أو تفعلوا أو تحكموا.
أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة: أي خشية إصابة قوم بجهالة منكم.
فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين: أي فتصيروا على فعلكم الخاطئ نادمين.
واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله: أي فاحذروا أن تكذبوا أو تقولوا الباطل فإن الوحي ينزل وتفضحون بكذبكم وباطلكم.
لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لعنتم: أي لوقعتم في المشقة الشديدة والإثم أحيانا.
وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان: أي بغض إلى قلوبكم الكفر والفسوق كالكذب والعصيان بترك واجب أو فعل محرم.
أولئك هم الراشدون: أي الذين فعل بهم ما فعل من تحبيب الإيمان وتكريه الكفر وما ذكر معه هم الراشدون أي السالكون سبيل الرشاد.
فضلا من الله ونعمة: أي أفضل بذلك عليهم فضلا وأنعم إنعاما ونعمة.
والله عليم حكيم: أي عليم بخلقه وما يعملون حكيم في تدبيره لعباده هذا بعامة وبخاصة عليم بأولئك الراشدين حكيم في إنعامه عليهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تأديب المؤمنين إزاء نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقد  عاب تعالى أقواما معهم جفاء وغلظة قيل أنهم وفد من أعراب بني تميم  منهم  الزبرقان بن بدر، والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة بن حصن جاءوا والرسول قائل  وقت  القيلولة ووقفوا على أبواب الحجرات1 ينادون بأعلى أصواتهم يا محمد يا  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اخرج إلينا فإنما مدحنا زين وإن ذمنا شين  فأنزل الله  تعالى فيهم هذه الآية الكريمة تأديبا لهم {إن الذين ينادونك من  وراء  الحجرات} حجرات نساء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانت أبواب الحجرات  إلى  المسجد. {أكثرهم لا2 يعقلون} أي فيما فعلوه بمقام الرسول الشريف  ومكانته  الرفيعة. {ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم} بعد هبوبك من قيلولتك  {لكان3  خيرا} أي من ذلك النداء بتعالي الأصوات من وراء الحجرات وقوله  تعالى {والله  غفور رحيم} أي غفور لمن تاب منهم رحيم بهم إذ لم يعجل لهم  العقوبة وفتح  لهم باب التوبة وأدبهم ولم يعنف ولم يغلظ، وقوله تعالى في  الآية الثالثة من  هذا السياق (6) {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق4  بنبأ فتبينوا أن  تصيبوا5 قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين} هذه  الآية وإن كان لها  سبب في نزولها وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث  الوليد بن عقبة بن أبي  معيط إلى بني المصطلق ليأتي بزكاة أموالهم، وكان  بينهم وبين أسرة الوليد  عداء في الجاهلية فذكره الوليد وهاب أن يدخل عليهم  دارهم وهذا من وسواس  الشيطان فرجع وستر على نفسه الخوف الذي أصابه فذكر  أنهم منعوه الزكاة وهموا  بقتله فهرب منهم فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهم بغزوهم. وما زال  كذلك حتى أتى وفد منهم يسترضي رسول الله ويستعتب  عنده خوفا من أن يكون قد  بلغه عنهم سوء فأخبروه بأنهم على العهد وأن  الوليد رجع من الطريق ولم يصل  إليهم وبعث الرسول خالد بن الوليد من جهة  فوصل إليهم قبل المغرب فإذا بهم  يؤذنون ويصلون المغرب والعشاء فعلم أنهم  لم يرتدوا وأنهم على خير والحمد  لله. 
وجاء بالزكوات وأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية قلت إن هذه الآية وإن  نزلت في  سبب معين فإنها عامة وقاعدة أساسية هامة فعلى الفرد والجماعة  والدولة أن  لا يقبلوا من الأخبار التي تنقل إليهم ولا يعملوا بمقتضاها إلا  بعد الثبت  والتبين الصحيح كراهية أن يصيبوا فردا أو جماعة بسوء بدون موجب  لذلك ولا  مقتض الإقالة سوء وفرية قد يريد بها صاحبها منفعة لنفسه بجلب  مصلحة أو دفع  مضرة عنه. فالأخذ بمبدأ التثبت والتبين عند سماع خبر من شخص  لم يعرف  بالتقوى والاستقامة الكاملة والعدالة التامة واجب صونا لكرامة  الأفراد  وحماية لأرواحهم وأموالهم.
 والحمد لله على شرع عادل رحيم كهذا.  فقوله {إن جاءكم فاسق} المراد  بالفاسق من يرتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب  كالكذب مثلا, والنبأ الخبر ذو  الشأن والتبين التثبت وقوله {أن تصيبوا قوما  بجهالة} أن تصيبوهم في  أبدانهم وأموالهم بعدم علم منكم وهي الجهالة وقوله  {فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم  نادمين} أي من جراء ما اتخذتم من إجراء خاطئ، وقوله  تعالى في الآية (7)  {واعلموا} يلفت الرب تعالى نظر المسلمين إلى حقيقة هم  غافلون عنها وهو  وجود الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيا بينهم ينزل عليه الوحي  فإن هذه حال  تتطلب منهم التزام الصدق في القول والعمل وإلا يفضحهم الوحي  فورا إن هم  كذبوا في قول أو عمل كما فضح الوليد لما أخبر بغير الحق. هذا  أولا وثانيا  لو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يطيعهم في كل ما يرونه  ويقترحونه لوقعوا  في مشاكل تعرضهم لمشاق لا تطاق، بل وفي آثام عظام. هذا  معنى قوله تعالى  {واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله لو يطيعكم6 في كثير من الأمر  لعنتم} وقوله  {ولكن الله حبب7 إليكم الأيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم  الكفر والفسوق  والعصيان} فوقاكم كثيرا من أن تكذبوا على رسولكم أو تقترحوا  عليه أو  تفرضوا آراءكم. وقوله {أولئك هم الراشدون8} أي أولئك أصحاب رسول  الله هم  السالكون سبيل الرشاد فلا يتهوكون ولا يضلون وقوله {فضلا9 من الله  ونعمة}  أي هدايتهم كانت فضلا من الله ونعمة، والله عليم بهم وبنياتهم  وبواعث  نفوسهم حكيم10 في تدبيره فأهل أصحاب رسول الله للخير وأضفاه عليهم  فهم  أفضل هذه الأمة على الإطلاق ولا مطمع لأحد أتى بعدهم أن يفوقهم في  الفضل  والكمال في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة فرضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم أجمعين وعنا  معهم  آمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سمو المقام المحمدي وشرف منزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2-  وجوب التثبت في الأخبار ذات الشأن التي قد يترتب عليها أذى أو ضرر بمن   قيلت فيه، وحرمة التسرع المفضي بالأخذ بالظنة فيندم الفاعل بعد ذلك في   الدنيا والآخرة.
3- من أكبر النعم على المؤمنين تحبيب الله تعالى  الإيمان إليه وتزيينه في  قلبه، وتكريه الكفر إليه والفسوق والعصيان وبذلك  أصبح المؤمن أرشد الخلق  بعد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
__________
1 الحجرات: جمع حجرة وهي تسع تدخل ضمن البيت النبوي.
2  هذا الاحتراس دال على أن من الوفد من كان متأدبا مع رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم فلم يناد نداءهم بصوت عال وألفاظ نابية لا تليق بمقام الرسول  صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
3 أي: لو انتظروا خروجك لكان أصلح لهم في دينهم  ودنياهم وكان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم لا يحتجب عن الناس إلا في أوقات  يشتغل فيها بمهمات نفسه  فكان إزعاجه في تلك الحالة من سوء الأدب.
4 فسر الفاسق. بالكاذب وبالمعلن بالذنب، وبالذي لا يستحي من الله وهو قابل لكل ما ذكر.
5 أن تصيبوا: أي: لئلا تصيبوا.
6 لو: حرف امتناع لامتناع، امتنعت طاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم فامتنع عنتهم الذي هو: الوقوع في المشقة والشدة.
7  (لكن) هذه الاستدراكية العاطفة، وهذا الاستدراك ناشيء عن كون بعضهم يحب  أن  يطيعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلموا أن الله حبب إليهم الإيمان   وزينه في قلوبهم وكره إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان وجعلهم من الراشدين،   فكفاهم خواطر السوء، ورغبات الباطل، فلم يبق مجال للاقتراحات التي تسيء   إليهم وإلى جانب نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
8 الرشاد، والرشد: ما كان خلاف الغي، والباطل والسيء.
9 نصب: (فضلا ونعمه) على المفعولية المطلقة.
10 جملة: (والله عليم حكيم) تذييلية لما تقدم من قوله: (واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله) إلى قوله: (ونعمة) .
*****************************
وإن  طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت إحداهما على  الأخرى  فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما  بالعدل  وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين (9) إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين  أخويكم  واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون (10) ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من  قوم عسى  أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا  تلمزوا  أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم  يتب  فأولئك هم الظالمون (11) ياأيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن  بعض  الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم  أخيه ميتا  فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم (12) ياأيها الناس إنا  خلقناكم من  ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله  أتقاكم إن  الله عليم خبير (13) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين: أي جماعتان قل أفرادهما أو كثروا من المسلمين.
اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما: أي هموا بالاقتتال أو باشروه فعلا فأصلحوا ما فسد بينهما.
فإن بغت إحداهما على الأخرى: أي تعدت بعد المصالحة بأن رفضت ذلك ولم ترض بحكم الله.
فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيئ إلىأمر الله: أي قاتلوا أيها المؤمنون مجتمعين الطائفة التي بغت حتى ترجع إلى الحق.
فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل: أي رجعت إلى الحق بعد مقاتلتها فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل أي بالحق.
وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين: أي وأعدلوا في حكمكم إن الله يحب أهل العدل.
إنما المؤمنون إخوة: أي في الدين الإسلامي.
فأصلحوا بين أخويكم: أي إذا تنازعا شيئا وتخاصما فيه.
واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون: أي خافوا عقابه رجاء أن ترحموا إن أنتم اتقيتموه.
لا يسخر قوم من قوم: أي لا يزدر قوم منكم قوما آخرين ويحتقرونهم.
عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم: أي عند الله تعالى والعبرة بما عند الله لا ما عند الناس.
ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم: أي لا تعيبوا بعضكم بعضا فإنكم كفرد واحد.
ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب: أي لا يدعو بعضكم بعضا بلقب يكرهه نحو يا فاسق يا جاهل.
بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان: أي قبح اسم الفسوق يكون للمرء بعد إيمانه وإسلامه.
ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون: أي من لمز ونبز المؤمنين فأولئك البعداء هم الظالمون.
اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن: أي التهم التي ليس لها ما يوجبها من الأسباب والقرائن.
إن بعض الظن إثم: أي كظن السوء بأهل الخير من المؤمنين.
ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا: أي لا تتبعوا عورات المسلمين وما بهم بالبحث عنها.
أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم: أي لا يحسن به حب أكل لحم أخيه ميتا ولا حيا معا.
أخيه ميتا
فكرهتموه: أي وقد عرض عليكم الأول فكرهتموه فاكرهوا أي كما كرهتم أكل لحمه ميتا فاكرهوه حيا وهو الغيبة.
وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل: أي جمع شعب والقبيلة دون الشعب.
لتعارفوا: أي ليعرف بعضكم بعضا فتعارفوا لا للتفاخر بعلو الأنساب.
إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم: أي أشدكم تقوى لله بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه هو أكرم عند الله.
إن الله عليم خبير: أي عليم بكم وبأحوالكم خبير بما تكونون عليه من كمال ونقص لا يخفى عليه شيء من أشياء العباد.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا1} الآيات ما زال السياق  الكريم في  طلب تأديب المسلمين وتربيتهم وإعدادهم للكمال الدنيوي والأخروي  ففي  الآيتين (9) و (10) من هذا السياق يرشد الله تعالى المسلمين إلى كيفية  علاج  مشكلة النزاع المسلح بين المسلمين الذي قد يحدث في المجتمع الإسلامي  بحكم  الضعف الإنساني من الوقت إلى الوقت وهو مما يكاد يكون من ضروريات  الحياة  البشرية وعوامله كثيرة لا حاجة إلى ذكرها فقال تعالى {وإن طائفتان}  أي  جماعتان {من المؤمنين اقتتلوا} ولو كان ذلك بين اثنين فقط {فأصلحوا}  أيها  المسلمون {بينها2} بالقضاء على أسباب الخلاف وترضية الطرفين بما هو  حق وخير  وليس هذا بصعب مع وجود قلوب مؤمنة وهداية ربانية وقوله {فإن بغت  إحداهما}  أي اعتدت إحدى الطائفتين بعد الصلح
{على الأخرى} بأن رفضت حكم الله الذي  قامت المصالحة بموجبه {فقاتلو} 3  مجتمعين {التي تبغي} أي تعتدي {حتى تفيء  إلى أمر الله} أي إلى الحق {فإن  فاءت} أي أذعنت للحق ورضيت به {فأصلحوا  بينهما بالعدل وأقسطوا} في حكمكم  دائما وأبدا {إن الله يحب المقسطين} 4.
 وقوله تعالى في الآية (10) {إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم5   واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون} يقرر تعالى الأخوة الإسلامية ويقصر المؤمنين   عليها قصرا فليس المؤمنون إلا أخوة لبعضهم بعضا ولذا وجب رأب كل صدع وإصلاح   كل فاسد يظهر بين أفرادهم وعدم التساهل في ذلك {واتقوا الله} في ذلك فلا   تتوانوا أو تتساهلوا حتى تسفك الدماء المؤمنة ويتصدع بنيان الإيمان   والإسلام في دياره وقوله {لعلكم ترحمون} فلا يتصدع بنيانكم ولا تتشتت أمتكم   وتصبح جماعات وطوائف متعادية يقتل بعضها بعضا. 
ولما لم يتق المؤمنون  الله في الإصلاح الفوري بين الطوائف الإسلامية  المتنازعة حصل من الفساد  والشر ما الله به عليم في الغرب الإسلامي والشرق.  وقوله في الآية (11) {يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن  يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من  نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن} إذ من عوامل  النزاع والتقاتل وأسبابهما سخرية  المؤمن بأخيه واحتقاره لضعف حاله ورثاثة  ثيابه وقلة ذات يده فحرم تعالى  بهذه الآية على المسلم أن يحتقر أخاه  المسلم ويزدريه منبها إلى أن من احتقر  وازدرى به وسخر منه قد يكون غالبا  خيرا عند الله من المحتقر له والعبرة  بما عند الله لا بما عند الناس  والرجال في هذا والنساء سواء فلا يحل لمؤمنة  أن تزدري وتحتقر أختها  المؤمنة عسى أن تكون عند الله خيرا منها والعبرة  بالمنزلة عند الله لا عند  الناس وكما حرم السخرية بالمؤمنين والمؤمنات  لإفضائها إلى العداوة  والشحناء ثم التقاتل حرم كذلك اللمز والتنابز  بالألقاب فقال تعالى {ولا  تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم  الفسوق بعد الأيمان} ومعنى  لا تلمزوا أنفسكم أي لا يعب6 بعضكم بعضا بأي عيب  من العيوب فإنكم كشخص  واحد فمن عاب أخاه المسلم وأنما عاب نفسه كما أن  المعاب قد يرد العيب بعيب  من عابه وهذا معنى ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم وقوله ولا  تنابزوا بالألقاب أي لا  يلقب المسلم أخاه بلقب يكرهه فإن ذلك يفضي إلى  العداوة والمقاتلة وقوله  {بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الأيمان} أي قبح أشد القبح  أن يلقب المسلم بلقب  الفسق بعد أن أصبح مؤمنا عدلا كاملا في أخلاقه وآدابه  فلا يحل لمؤمن أن  يقول لأخيه يا فاسق أو يا كافر أو يا عاهر أو يا فاسد, إ  بئس الاسم اسم  الفسوق كما أن الملقب للمسلم بألقاب السوء يعد فاسقا وبئس  الاسم له أن  يكون فاسقا بعد إيمانه بالله ولقائه والرسول وما جاء به, وقوله  تعالى {ومن  لم يتب} أي من احتقار المسلمين وازدرائهم وتلقيبهم بألقاب  يكرهونها  {أولئك هم الظالمون} المتعرضون لغضب الله وعقابه. وقوله في الآية  (12) {يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا  تجسسوا ولا  يغتب بعضكم بعضا} ينادي الله تعالى المسلمين بعنوان الإيمان إذ  به أصبحوا  أحياء يسمعون ويبصرون ويقدرون على الفعل والترك إذ الإيمان  بمثابة الروح  إذا أحلت الجسم تحرك فأبصرت العين وسمعت الأذن ونطق اللسان  وفهم القلب.
فيقول {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن7} وهو كل  ظن ليس له ما  يوجبه من القرائن والأحوال والملابسات المقتضية له, ويعلل  هذا النهي  المقتضي للتحريم فيقول {إن بعض الظن إثم} وذلك كظن السوء بأهل  الخير  والصلاح فالأمة فإن ظن السوء فيهم قد يترتب عليه قول باطل أو فعل سوء  أو  تعطيل معروف, فيكون إثما كبيرا, وقوله {ولا تجسسوا} أي لا تتبعوا عورات   المسلمين ومعايبهم بالحث عنها والاطلاع عليها أمل في ذلك من الضرر الكبير,   وقوله {ولا يغتب بعضكم8 بعضا} أي لا يذكر أحدكم أخاه في غيبته بما يكره   وهنا يروى في الصحيح من الأحاديث ما معناه أن رجلا سأل الرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم عن الغيبة فقال له ذكرك أخاك بما يكره فقال الرجل فإن كان فيه ما   يكره قال فإن كان فيه ما يكره فقد اغتبته وإن لم يكن فيه فقد بهته   والبهتان أسوأ الغيبة. وقوله أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا؟ والجواب لا   قطعا إذا فكما عرض عليكم لحم أخيكم ميتا فكرهتموه فاكرهوا إذا أكل لحمه   حيا وهو 9عرضه والعرض أعز وأغلى من الجسم وقوله {واتقوا الله} في غيبة   بعضكم بعضا فإن الغيبة من عوامل الدمار والفساد بين المسلمين, وقوله {إن   الله تواب رحيم} جملة تعليلية للأمر بالتوبة فأخبر تعالى أنه يقبل توبة   التائبين وأنه رحيم بالمؤمنين ومن مظاهر ذلك أنه حرم الغيبة للمؤمن لما   يحصل له من بها من ضرر وأذى. وقوله تعالى في الآية (13) {يا أيها الناس إنا   خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا} هذا نداء هو آخر   نداءات الله تعالى عباده في هذه السورة وهو أعم من النداء بعنوان الإيمان   فقال {يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى} من آدم وحواء باعتبار الأصل   كما أن كل آدمي مخلوق من أبوين أحدهما ذكر والآخر أنثى {وجعلناكم شعوبا   وقبائل} وبطونا وأفخاذا وفصائل كل هذا لحكمة التعارف فلم يجعلكم كجنس   الحيوان لا يعرف الحيوان الآخر ولكن جعلكم شعوبا وقبائل وعائلات وأسر لحكمة   التعارف المقتضي للتعاون إذ التعاون بين الأفراد ضروري لقيام مجتمع صالح   سعيد فتعارفوا وتعاونوا ولا تتفرقوا لأجل التفاخر بالأنساب فإنه لا قيمة   للحسب ولا للنسب إذا كان المرء هابطا في نفسه وخلقه وفاسدا في سلوكه إن   أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم10. إن الشرف والكمال فيما عليه الإنسان من زكاة   روحه وسلامة خلقه وإصابة رأيه وكثرة معارفه وقوله تعالى {إن الله عليم   خبير} جملة تعليلية يبين فيها تعالى أنه عليم بالناس عليم بظواهرهم   وبواطنهم وبما يكملهم ويسعدهم خبير بكل شيء في حياتهم فليسلم له التشريع   بالتحليل والتحريم والأمر والنهي فإنه على علم بالحال والمآل وبما يسعد   الإنسان وبما يشقيه فآمنوا به وأطيعوه تكملوا وتسعدوا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب مبادرة المسلمين إلى إصلاح ذات البين بينهم كلما حصل فساد أو خلل فيها.
2- وجوب تعاون المسلمين على تأديب أية جماعة تبغي وتعتدي حتى تفيء إلى الحق.
3- وجوب الحكم بالعدل في أية قضية من قضايا المسلمين وغيرهم.
4- تقرير الأخوة الإسلامية ووجوب تحقيقها بالقول والعمل.
5- حرمة السخرية واللمز والتنابز بين المسلمين.
6- وجوب إجتناب كل ظن لا قرينة ولا حال قوية تدعو إلى ذلك.
7- حرمة التجسس أي تتبع عورات المسلمين وكشفها وإطلاع الناس عليها.
8-  حرمة الغيبة والنميمة. والنميمة هي نقل الحديث على وجه الإفساد ولذا  يجوز  ذكر الشخص وهو غائب في مواطن هي التظلم بأن يذكر المسلم من ظلمه  لإزالة  ظلمه، الاستعانة على تغير المنكر بذكر صاحب المنكر. الاستفتاء نحو  قول  المستفتي ظلمني فلان بكذا فهل يجوز له ذلك، تحذير المسلمين من الشر  بذكر  فاعله قصد أن يحذروه، المجاهر بالفسق لا غيبة له، التعريف بلقب لا  يعرف  الرجل إلا به.
9- حرمة التفاخر بالأنساب ووجوب التعارف للتعاون.
10-  لا شرف ولا كرم إلا بشرف التقوى وكرامتها {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم}  وفي  الحديث "لا فضل لعربي على عجمي ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى" رواه   الطبراني.
__________
1 قال مجاهد: نزلت هذه الآية في الأوس والخزرج حيث تقاتل حيان من الأنصار بالعصي والنعال.
2  قال القرطبي: بالدعاء إلى كتاب الله لهما أو عليهما وقضاء رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم كذلك كما قال معاذ: أحكم بكتاب الله فإن لم أجد فبسنة  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3 هذه الآية نص صريح في وجوب قتال أهل البغي,  وهم الذين يخرجون عن إمام  المسلمين ظلما وعدوانا بعد دعوتهم إلى الطاعة لله  ورسوله وإمام المسلمين,  ولا التفات إلى من يرى غير هذا, ومن أحكام قتال  أهل البغي أنه لا يقتل  أسيرهم ولا يذفف على جريحهم أي لا يجهز عليه قتلا  ولا تسبى ذراريهم ولا  نساؤهم ولا أموالهم.
4 روى مسلم عن ابن عمر عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال" المقسطون عند  الله تعالى يوم القيامة  على منابر من نور عن يمين العرش: الذين يعدلون في  حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا".
5  الآية دليل على أن اسم الإيمان لا يزول بالبغي فإن الله تعالى قال (بين   أخويكم) فأثبت أخوة الإيمان ولم يسقطها بالبغي. روى أن عليا سئل عن قتال   أهل البغي من أهل الجمل, وصفين, أمشركون هم؟ قال: لا, من الشرك فروا فقيل:   أمنافقون؟ قال لا لأن المنافقين لايذكرون الله إلا قليلا, فقيل له فما   حالهم؟ قال: إخواننا بغوا علينا.
6 قال عبد الله بن مسعود: البلاء موكل بالقول لو سخرت من كلب لخشيت أن أحول كلبا.
7  قالت العلماء: الظن هو هنا التهمة بدون قرينة حال تدل عليها أو تدعو  إليها  وقد صح الحديث بتحريم الظن السيء بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
في رواية  الصحيح "إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولا تجسسوا ولا تحسسوا  ولا  تناجشوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله  إخوانا".
8  الغيبة عامة في الدين والخلق والحسب والنسب ولا وجه لتخصيصها بواحد مما   ذكر, وكيف وقد فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله" ذكرك أخاك بما  يكره".
9  قال قتادة كما يمتنع أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا كذلك يجب أن يمتنع من   غيبته حيا, واستعمل أكل اللحم مكان الغيبة لأن عادة العرب جارية بذلك قال   الشاعر:
فإن أكلوا لحمي وفرت لحومهم
وإن هدموا مجدي بنيت لهم مجدا
10  روى الترمذي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" خطب بمكة فقال: يا أيها  الناس  إن الله قد أذهب عنكم عيبة الجاهلية وتعاظمها بآبائها فالناس رجلان:  بر تقي  كريم على الله, وفاجر شقي هين على الله".
*  






اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 10:01 PM


#799






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجرات - (2)  
الحلقة (794)*
*سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 133الى صــــ 138)

**قالت   الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في  قلوبكم  وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئا إن الله غفور  رحيم (14)  إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا وجاهدوا  بأموالهم  وأنفسهم في سبيل الله أولئك هم الصادقون (15) قل أتعلمون الله  بدينكم والله  يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم (16)  يمنون عليك أن  أسلموا قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم  للإيمان إن  كنتم صادقين (17) إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض والله  بصير بما تعملون  (18) 

شرح الكلمات:
قالت الأعراب آمنا: هم نفر من بني أسد قدموا على الرسول وقالوا له آمنا وهم غير مؤمنين.
قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا: أي قل لهم إنكم ما آمنتم بعد ولكن قولوا أسلمنا أي استسلمنا وانقدنا.
ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم: أي ولما يدخل الإيمان بعد في قلوبكم ولكنه يتوقع له الدخول.
وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله: أي في الإيمان والقيام بالفرائض واجتناب المحارم.
لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئا: أي لا ينقصكم من ثواب أعمالكم شيئا.
إن الله غفور رحيم: أي غفور للمؤمنين رحيم بهم إن هم صدقوا في إيمانهم.
إنما المؤمنون: أي حقا وصدقا لا إدعاء ونطقا هم.
الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي بالله ربا وإلها وبالرسول محمد نبيا ورسولا.
ثم لم يرتابوا: أي لم يشكوا فيما آمنوا به.
وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله: أي جاهدوا مع رسول الله أعداء الله وهم الكافرون بأموالهم وأنفسهم.
أولئك هم الصادقون: أي في إيمانهم لا الذين قالوا آمنا بألسنتهم واستسلموا ظاهرا ولم يسلموا باطنا.
قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم: أي قل لهم يا رسولنا أي لهؤلاء الأعراب أتشعرون الله بدينكم.
يمنون عليك أن أسلموا: أي كونهم أسلموا بدون قتال وغيرهم أسلم بعد قتال.
قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم: أي لا حق لكم في ذلك بل الحق لله الذي هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أنكم مؤمنون.
إن  الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض: أي أن الله يعلم ما غاب في السماوات  وما  غاب في الأرض فلا يخفى عليه أمر من صدق في إيمانه وأمر من كذب، ومن  أسلم  رغبة ومن أسلم رهبة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قالت الأعراب آمنا1} هؤلاء جماعة من أعراب بني أسد وفدوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالمدينة  بأولادهم ونسائهم في سنة مجدبة فأظهروا له الإسلام ولم يكونوا  مؤمنين في  نفوسهم، فكانوا يغدون على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويروحون  ويقولون: أتتك  العرب بأنفسها على ظهور رواحها، ونحن قد جئناك بالأطفال  والعيال والذرارى  ولم نقاتلك كما قاتلك بنو فلان وبنو فلان، يمنون على  رسول الله وهم يريدون  الصدقة ويقولون أعطنا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية  تربية لهم وتعليما إتماما  لما اشتملت عليه سورة الحجرات من أنواع الهداية  والتربية الإسلامية فقال  تعالى {قالت الأعراب} أعراب بني أسد آمنا أي  صدقنا بتوحيد الله وبنبوتك.
 قل لهم ردا عليهم لم تؤمنوا بعد، ولكن الصواب أن تقولوا أسلمنا أي أذعنا   للإسلام وانقدنا لقبوله وهو الإسلام الظاهري، ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم   بعد وسيدخل إن شاء الله. وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله أيها الأعراب في الإيمان   الحق وفي غيره من سائر التكاليف لا يلتكم2 أي لا ينقصكم الله تعالى من  أجور  أعمالكم الصالحة التي تعملونها طاعة لله ورسوله شيئا وإن قل. وقوله  إن  الله غفور رحيم في هذه الجملة ترغيب لهم في الإيمان الصالح والإسلام  الصحيح  فأعلمهم أن الله تعالى غفور للتائبين رحيم بهم وبالمؤمنين فتوبوا  إليه  واصدقوه يغفر لكم ويرحمكم وقوله تعالى في الآية (15) إنما المؤمنون  الآية  يعرفهم تعالى بالإيمان الصحيح دعوة منه لهم لعلهم يؤمنون فقال {إنما   المؤمنون3} أي حقا وصدقا الذين آمنوا بالله ربا وإلها ورسوله نبيا مطاعا،   ثم لم يرتابوا، أي لم يشكوا أبدا في صحة ما آمنوا به، وجاهدوا أي أنفسهم   وألزموها الاستعداد للنهوض بالتكاليف الشرعية في المنشط والمكره، كما   جاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعداء الإسلام من المشركين والكافرين وذلك الجهاد   بالنفس والمال لا هدف له إلا طلب رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى أي لم يكن لأي  غرض  مادي دنيوي وإنما لرضا الله ولإعلاء كلمة الله وهؤلاء هم الصادقون في  دعوى  الإيمان وقوله تعالى في الآية (16) {قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم} أي قل  يا  رسولنا لأولئك الأعراب الذين قالوا آمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبهم   أتعلمون الله بدينكم أي بإيمانكم وطاعتكم وتشعرونه بهما والحال أن الله   يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، والله بكل شيء عليم إنه لا معنى   لتعليمكم الله بدينكم وهو يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو بكل شيء   عليم إنه مظهر من مظاهر جهلكم بالله تعالى، إذ لو علمتم أنه يعلم ما في   السماوات وما في الأرض من دقيق وجليل لما فهمتم بما فهمتم به من إشعاركم   الله بإيمانكم وطاعتكم له. قوله تعالى في الآية (17) 4 {يمنون عليك أن   أسلموا} 5 أي من أولئك الأعراب عليك يا رسولنا إيمانهم إذ قالوا آمنا بك   ولم نقاتلك كما فعل غيرنا قل لهم لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم واضرب عن هذا وقل   لهم بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم الإيمان،   فالمنة لله عليكم لا أن تمنوا أنتم على رسوله. وقوله تعالى {إن الله يعلم   غيب6 السماوات والأرض} أي كل ما غاب في السماوات وما غاب في الأرض من  سانح  في السماء وسابح في الماء وسارح في الغبراء فليس في حاجة أن تعلموه  بدينكم  وتمنونه على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما تعملون من عمل قل أو كثر  خفي أو  ظهر فاعلموا هذا وتأدبوا مع الله وأحسنوا الظن فيه تنجوا من هلاك  لازم لمنا  أساء الظن بالله وأساء الأدب مع رسول الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان طبيعة أهل البادية وهي الغلظة والجفاء والبعد عن الكياسة والأدب.
2-  بيان الفرق بين الإيمان والإسلام إذا اجتمعا فالإيمان من أعمال القلوب   والإسلام من أعمال الجوارح. وإذا افترقا فالإيمان هو الإسلام، والإسلام هو   الإيمان والحقيقة هي أنه لا يوجد إيمان صحيح بدون إسلام صحيح، ولا إسلام   صحيح بدون إيمان صحيح، ولكن يوجد إسلام صوري بدون إيمان، وتوجد دعوى إيمان   كاذبة غير صادقة.
3- بيان المؤمنين حقا وهم الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم.
4-  بيان حكم المن وأنه مذموم من الإنسان ومحمود من الرحمن عز وجل وحقيقة  المن  هي عد النعمة وذكرها للمنعم عليه وتعدادها المرة بعد المرة.
5- بيان إحاطة علم الله بسائر المخلوقات، وأنه لا يخفى عليه من أعمال العباد شيء.
__________
1  هذه الآية نزلت في أعراب بني أسد، وليست عامة في كل الأعراب لأن منهم من   يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر كبعض أعراب أسلم وغفار وجهينة ومزينة.
2 (لا  يلتكم) أي لا ينقصكم يقال: لاته يلته، ويلوته إذا نقصه وقرأ أبو  عمرو (لا  يألتاكم) مهموزا من ألت يألت ألتا نحو قوله تعالى: {وما ألتناهم  من عملهم  من شيء} وشاهد الأول:
وليلة ذات ندى سريت
ولم يلتني عن سراها ليت
3  لما نزلت هذه الآية: {إنما المؤمنون} حلف الأعراب أنهم مؤمنون في السر   والعلانية فأكذبهم الله تعالى في دعواهم الكاذبة فأنزل عز وجل {قل أتعلمون   الله بدينكم} أي: الذي أنتم عليه؟
******************************
سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ق  والقرآن المجيد (1) بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم فقال الكافرون هذا شيء   عجيب (2) أإذا متنا وكنا ترابا ذلك رجع بعيد (3) قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض   منهم وعندنا كتاب حفيظ (4) بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فهم في أمر مريج (5)
شرح الكلمات:
ق: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة التي تكتب هكذا ق وتقرأ هكذا قاف.
والقرآن المجيد: أي والقرآن المجيد أي الكريم قسمي لقد أرسلنا محمدا مبلغا عنا.
بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم: أي بل عجب أهل مكة من مجيء منذر أي رسول منهم ينذرهم عذاب الله يوم القيامة.
فقال الكافرون هذا شيء عجيب: أي فقال المكذبون بالبعث هذا أي البعث بعد الموت والبلى شيء عجيب.
أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا: أئذا متنا وصرنا ترابا أي رفاة وعظاما نخرة نرجع أحياء.
ذلك رجع بعيد: أي بعيد بالإمكان في غاية البعد.
قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم: أي قد أحاط علمنا بكل شيء فعلمنا ما تنقص الأرض من 
أجساد الموتى وما تأكل من لحومهم وعظامهم فكيف يستبعد منا إحياؤهم بعد موتهم.
وعندنا كتاب حفيظ: أي كتاب المقادير الذي قد كتب فيه كل شيء ومن بين ذلك أعداد الموتى وأسماؤهم وصورهم وأجسامهم ويوم إعادتهم.
بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم: بل كذب المشركون بما هو أقبح من تكذيبهم بالبعث وهو تكذيبهم بالنبوة المحمدية وبالقرآن ومن نزل عليه.
فهم في أمر مريج: أي مختلط عليهم فهم فيه مضطربون لا يثبتون على شيء إذ قالوا مرة سحر ومرة قالوا شعر ومرة كهانة وأخرى أساطير.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ق} الله أعلم بمراده به إذ هو من الحروف المقطعة الأحادية نحو  ص.  ون وقوله تعالى {والقرآن المجيد2} أي الكريم فالقرآن مجيد كريم بما  فيه من  الخير والبركة إذ قراءة الحرف الواحد منه بعشر حسنات. وقوله  والقرآن المجيد  قسم والجواب محذوف تقديره إن محمدا لرسول أمين. وقوله  تعالى {بل عجبوا3 أن  جاءهم منذر منهم} أي إنهم لم يستنكروا أصل الإرسال  إليهم وإنما أنكروا كون  المرسل بشرا مثلهم ينذرهم عذاب يوم القيامة وهم لا  يؤمنون بالبعث الآخر  فلذا قالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم وقوله {فقال  الكافرون} أي بالبعث {هذا  شيء عجيب} أي أمر يدعو إلى التعجب إذ من مات  وصار ترابا لا يعقل أن يبعث  مرة أخرى فيسأل ويحاسب ويجزي وقد أفصحوا عن  معتقدهم بقولهم {أإذا متنا4  وكنا ترابا} ذلك الرجوع إلى الحياة رجوع بعيد  التحقيق.
 قال تعالى {قد  علمنا ما تنقص5 الأرض منهم وعندنا كتاب6 حفيظ} هذه برهنة  واضحة على إبطال  دعواهم وتحقيق عقيدة البعث أي قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض  منهم بعد الموت من  لحم وعظم، وعندنا كتاب حفيظ قد حوى كل شيء وحفظه مادة  وكمية وكيفية بمقتضاه  يعود الخلق كما بدأ لا ينقص منه شيء وقوله، {بل  كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم} أي  إن هناك ما هو أشنع من إنكارهم وأقبح عقلا وهو  تكذيبهم بالقرآن ومن أنزل  عليه وهو الحق من الله فلذا هم فيه في أمر مريج  أي مختلط فمرة قالوا في  الرسول إنه ساحر وقالوا شاعر وقالوا مفتر كذاب  وقالوا في القرآن أساطير  الأولين فهم حقا في أمر مريج مختلط عليهم لا  يدرون ما يقولون ويثبتون عليه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان شرف القرآن ومجده وكرمه.
2- تقرير البعث والوحي الإلهي.
3- البرهنة الصحيحة الواضحة على صحة البعث والجزاء وإمكانهما.
4- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر بتقرير كتاب المقادير.
__________
1 صح في الموطأ وفي مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ بهذه السورة في صلاة الصبح وفي عيدي الأضحى والفطر أيضا مع سورة القمر.
2  المجيد: المتصف بقوة المجد، والمجد والمجادة: الشرف الكامل، وكرم النوع   ولذا فالقرآن يفوق في مجده كل كلام على الإطلاق حتى الكلام الموحى به إلى   رسل الله عليهم السلام.
3 (بل) للإضراب الانتقالي، وهو انتقال من تقرير  النبوة المحمدية التي  أثبتها بالقسم إلى تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء إذ أورد  قول الكافرين  المنكرين لها ثم أثبتها بالأدلة القاطعة من عدة آيات كأنما  قال: دع ذا  واسمع ما أقول. و (أن جاءهم) مجرور بمن محذوفة أي من أن جاء  وبعد السبك من  مجيئهم.
4 الاستفهام للإبطال والتعجيب والمتعجب منه محذوف تقديره أنرجع إلى الحياة بعد انعدامنا بالموت وصيرورتنا ترابا؟
5  قوله (ما تنقص الأرض) إشارة إلى أن هناك أجسادا لا تبيد كلها بل يبقى   أبعاضها، وإلى أن عجب الذنب لا يفنى ولا يبيد بل يبقى كما هو ليعاد الخلق   به يوم القيامة.
6 التنكير في (كتاب) للتعظيم ويدل عليه قوله (حفيظ) .*





اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس











2021-12-12, 10:02 PM


#800






ابو وليد البحيرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2018
المشاركات 36,430







 رد: تفسير القرآن الكريم **** للشيخ : ( أبوبكر الجزائري )
		



*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ق - (1)  
الحلقة (795)*
*سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 138الى صــــ 142)**

أفلم  ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج (6)  والأرض  مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج (7) تبصرة  وذكرى  لكل عبد منيب (8) ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب  الحصيد  (9) والنخل باسقات لها طلع نضيد (10) رزقا للعباد وأحيينا به بلدة  ميتا  كذلك الخروج (11)
شرح الكلمات:
أفلم  ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم: أي أعملوا فلم ينظروا بعيونهم معتبرين  بعقولهم  إلى السماء كائنة فوقهم فيعلموا أن استبعادهم للبعث غير صحيح.
كيف بنيناها وزيناها: أي كيف بنيناها بلا عمد. وزيناها بالكواكب.
وما لها من فروج: أي وليس لها من شقوق تعيبها.
والأرض مددناها1: أي بسطناها
وألقينا فيها رواسي: أي جبالا رواسي ثوابت لا تسير ولا تتحرك مثبتة للأرض كي لا تميد بأهلها.
وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج2: أي وأنبتنا في الأرض من كل صنف من أنواع النباتات حسن.
تبصرة وذكرى لكل عبد منيب: أي جعلنا ذلك تبصرة وذكرى منا لكل عبد منيب إلى طاعتنا رجاع إلينا.
ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا: أي ماء المطر كثير البركة.
فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد: أي أنبتنا بماء السماء بساتين وحب الحصيد أي المحصود من البر والشعير.
والنخل باسقات3: أي وأنبتنا بالماء النخيل الطوال العاليات.
لها طلع نضيد: أي لها طلع منضد متراكب بعضه فوق بعض.
رزقا للعباد: أي أنبتنا ما أنبتنا من الجنات والحب الحصيد والنخل الباسقات قوتا للعباد ورزقا لهم مؤمنهم وكافرهم.
وأحيينا به بلدة ميتة: وأحيينا بذلك الماء الذي أنزلناه بلدة ميتة لا نبات فيها من الجدب الذي أصابها والقحط.
كذلك  الخروج: أي كما أخرجنا النبات من الأرض الميتة بالماء نخرجكم أحياء  من  قبوركم يوم القيامة بماء ننزله من السماء على الأرض فتنبتون كما ينبت   البقل.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث وهي العقيدة التي بني عليها كل إصلاح   يراد للإنسان بعد عقيدة الإيمان بالله تعالى ربا وإلها قال تعالى {أفلم   ينظروا4 إلى السماء فوقهم كيف5 بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج} أي أعمي   أولئك المنكرون للبعث المكذبون بلقاء ربهم يوم القيامة فلم ينظروا بعيونهم   معتبرين بعقولهم إلى حجم السماء الواسع العالي الرفيع الكائن فوقهم وقد  رفع  بلا عمد ولا سند.
 وقد زينه خالقه بكواكب نيرة وأقمار منيرة وشموس  مضيئة ولم ير في السماء  من تصدع ولا شقوق6 ولا تفطر الحياة كلها أليس على  خلق السماء قادر على  إحياء موتى خلقهم وأماتهم بقدرته أليس القادر على  الخلق ابتداء وعلى  الإماتة ثانية بقادر على إحياء من خلق وأمات؟ 7 وقوله  {والأرض مددناها  وألقينا فيها رواسي} أي مالهم لا ينظرون إلى الأرض أي  بسطها وألقى فيها  الجبال لتثبيتها حتى لا تميد بهم, وقوله {وأنبتنا فيها من  كل زوج} أي صنف  من النباتات والزروع بهيج المنظر حسنه, وقوله {تبصرة وذكرى  لكل عبد منيب}  وقوله {ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب  الحصيد والنخل  باسقات لها طلع نضيد رزقا للعباد8} أي أليس الذي أنزل من  السماء ماء  مباركا لما يكثر به من الخيرات والبركات من النبات والحيوان  فأنبت به جنات  أي بساتين من أشجار ونخيل وأعناب, وأنبت به حب الحصيد وهو كل  حب يحصد عند  طيبه من قمح وشعير وذرة وغيرها وأنبت به النخل الباسقات  العاليات  المرتفعات في السماء لها طلعها النضيد المتراكب بعضه فوق بعض  ليتحول إلى  رطب شهي يأكله الإنسان وقوله رزقا للعباد أي قوتا لهم يقتاتون  به مؤمنين  وكافرين إلا أن المؤمن إذا أكل شكر والكافر إذا أكل كفر, وقوله  {وأحيينا  به} أي بالماء الذي أنزلناه من السماء مباركا بلدة ميتا لا نبات  بها ولا  عشب ولا كلأ فأصبحت تهتز رابية كذلك الخروج أي هكذا يكون خروجكم من  قبوركم  أيها المنكرون للبعث ينزل الله من السماء ماء فتنبتون وتخرجون من  قبوركم  كما يخرج الشجر والزرع من الأرض بواسطة الماء المبارك فبأي عقل  تنكرون  البعث أيها المنكرون. إنها كما قال تعالى {لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن  تعمى  القلوب التي في الصدور} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث بمظاهر القدرة الإلهية في الكون.
2- مشروعية النظر والاعتبار فيما يحيط بالإنسان من مظاهر الكون والحياة للعبرة طلبا لزيادة الإيمان والوصول به إلى مستوى اليقين.
3-  فضل العبد المنيب وفضيلة الإنابة إلى الله تعالى والمنيب هو الذي يرجع  إلى  ربه في كل ما يهمه والإنابة التوبة إلى الله والرجوع إلى طاعته بعد   معصيته.
__________
1 (الأرض) منصوب على الاشتغال أي: مددنا الأرض مددناها.
2 (من) ليست للتبعيض بل هي للتأكيد إلا أن زيادتها مع الإثبات نادرة كما هنا.
 3 لا يقال للطويل: باسق إلا إذا كان طوله في علو وارتفاع أما ما يكون طوله في امتداد وانبساط فلا يقال له باسق.
 4 الاستفهام للإنكار عليهم عدم النظر لتقرر به عقيدة البعث والجزاء، والفاء تفريعية على إنكارهم السابق للبعث الآخر.
5 (فوقهم) ظرف في محل الحال، وأطلق البناء على خلق العلويات بجامع الارتفاع والاستمساك وعدم السقوط والانهيار.
6 من آيات القدرة والعلم الإلهيين: كون السماء على شكل قبة مرفوعة في قالب لا تشقق فبها ولا تصدع مزينة بأنواع النجوم والكواكب.
7 بلى إنه لقادر بلا مرية ولا شك.
8 (رزقا) منصوب على أنه مفعول لأجله.
******************************  ******
كذبت  قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود (12) وعاد وفرعون وإخوان لوط (13)  وأصحاب  الأيكة وقوم تبع كل كذب الرسل فحق وعيد (14) أفعيينا بالخلق الأول  بل هم  في لبس من خلق جديد (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح: أي قبل قومك يا رسولنا بالبعث والتوحيد والنبوة قوم نوح.
وأصحاب الرس وثمود: أي وكذب أصحاب الرس وهي بئر كانوا مقيمين حولها يعبدون الأصنام وثمود وهم أصحاب الحجر قوم صالح.
وعاد وفرعون: وكذبت عاد قوم هود، وكذب فرعون موسى عليه السلام.
وإخوان لوط وأصحاب الأيكة: أي وكذب قوم لوط أخاهم لوطا، وكذب أصحاب الأيكة شعيبا.
وقوم تبع: أي وكذب قوم تبع الحميري اليمني.
كل قد كذب الرسل: أي كل من ذكر قد كذب الرسل فلست وحدك المكذب يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فحق وعيد: أي فوجب وعيدي لهم بنزول العذاب عليهم فنزل فهلكوا.
أفعيينا بالخلق الأول1: أي أفعيينا بخلق الناس أولا والجواب لا إذا فكيف نعي بخلقهم ثانية وإعادتهم كما كانوا؟.
بل  هم في لبس من خلق جديد: أي هم غير منكرين لقدرة الله عن الخلق الأول بل  هم  في خلط وشك من خلق جديد لما فيه من مخالفة العادة وهي أن كل من مات  منهم  يرونه يفنى ولا يعود حيا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة  البعث والجزاء وإثبات النبوة للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال تعالى {كذبت2  قبلهم} أي قبل قريش المكذبين بالبعث  والجزاء وبالنبوة المحمدية كذبت قبلهم  قوم نوح وهي أول أمة كذبت وعاش نوح  نبيها ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما يدعوها  إلى الله فلم يؤمن منهم أكثر من نيف  وثمانين نسمة، وأصحاب الرس أيضا قد  أخذوا نبيهم ورسوه في بئر فقتلوه  فأهلكهم الله تعالى في بئر كانوا يقيمون  على أصنام حولها يعبدونها فأهلكهم  في تلك البئر وأهلك ثمودا وهم قوم صالح،  وعادا وهم قود هود وفرعون موسى  وقوم لوط3، وأصحاب الأيكة أي الشجر الملتف  إذ كانوا يعبدون أشجار تلك  الأيكة، وقوم تبع وهو تبع الحميري اليمني. وقوله  تعالى {كل كذب الرسل} أي  كل تلك الأمم التي ذكرنا كذبوا الرسل ولم يؤمنوا  بهم ولا بما جاءوهم به من  التوحيد والشرع {فحق وعيد} 4 أي فوجب لذلك عذابهم  الذي وعدتهم به على  ألسنة رسلي إن لم يؤمنوا فأهلكناهم أجمعين وقومك يا  محمد هم موعودون أيضا  بالعذاب إن لم يبادروا بالإيمان والطاعة. قوله تعالى  {أفعيينا5 بالخلق  الأول} والجواب لا إذ الاستفهام للنفي أي لم يعي الله  تعالى بخلق كل ما  خلق من الملائكة والإنس والجن فكيف إذا يعيى بالإعادة وهي  أهون من البدء  والبداية، وقوله تعالى {بل هم6 في لبس من خلق جديد} أي أنهم  غير منكرين  لقدرتنا على الخلق الأول بل هم في لبس أي خلط وشك من خلق جديد  لما فيه من  مخالفة العادة حيث هم يرون الناس يموتون ولا يحيون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تعزية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسليته بإعلامه بأن قومه ليسوا أول من كذب الرسل.
2- تهديد المصرين على التكذيب من كفار قريش بالعذاب إذ ليسوا بأفضل من غيرهم وقد أهلكوا لما كذبوا.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء وإثبات عقيدتهما بالأدلة العقلية كبدء الخلق.
4- ضعف إدراك المنكرين للبعث لظلمة نفوسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1  أي: (أفعيينا) به فنعني بالبعث وهو توبيخ لمنكري البعث وجواب على قولهم   ذلك رجع بعيد يقال: عييت بالأمر: إذا لم تعرف وجهه هذا في المعاني أما في   الذوات فعيي بمعنى عجز ولم يقدر عليه.
2 هذا استئناف ابتدائي الغرض منه  تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعلامه  أن أمما كثيرة قد كذبت رسلها قبل  تكذيب قومه له صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3 قوله تعالى: {وإخوان لوط} عبر  بالإخوان دون القوم تنويع للأسلوب والمراد  بهم قوم لوط، والأخوة هنا أخوة  تلازم ومواطنه وما هي بأخوة دين ولا نسب  وأصحاب الأيكة: هم قوم شعيب عليه  السلام.
4 أي: صدق وعده فيهم ووجب وقوعه عليهم.
5 الاستفهام للإنكار  والتغليظ إذ لا يسعهم إلا الاعتراف بأن الله تعالى  الذي خلق كل شيء في  الأرض والسماء ومن جملة ذلك خلقهم هم المنكرون للبعث  فكيف يعجز عن إعادة  خلقهم مرة أخرى للجزاء والحساب.
6 (بل) للإضراب الإبطالي أي: ما عيينا بالخلق الأول.*





اذا الايمان ضاع فلا أمان
ولا دنيا لمن لم يحى دينا
ومن رضى الحياة بغير دين
فقد جعل الفنـاء له قرينا







  رد مع اقتباس















صفحة 40 من 45
الأولى

...
30313233343536373839404142434445

الأخيرة

إذهب إلى الصفحة:  




الانتقال السريع
مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن
الأعلى

أقسام المنتدى
لوحة التحكم
الرسائل الخاصة
الاشتراكات
المتواجدون الآن
البحث في المنتدى
الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى
المنتديات
مجالس العلوم الشرعية

المجلس الشرعي العام
مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة
مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن
مجلس الحديث وعلومه
مجلس الفقه وأصوله
مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم
مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس
مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها
مجلس الأدب الإسلامي
مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين
مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم


الكتب والمخطوطات

أخبار الكتب
مجلس المخطوطات


مجالس النساء

المجلس العام لطالبات العلم
استراحة طالبات العلم


الاستراحة

استراحة المجلس









«
من هم أصحاب القراءات العشر ؟
			
			 | 
			
				وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية
»



الكلمات الدلالية لهذا الموضوع



أبوبكر، 
		
			الجزائري، 
		
			القرآن، 
		
			الكريم، 
		
			تفسير، 
		
			للشيخ



عرض سحابة الكلمة الدلالية







				ضوابط المشاركة
			



لا تستطيع إضافة مواضيع جديدة
لا تستطيع الرد على المواضيع
لا تستطيع إرفاق ملفات
لا تستطيع تعديل مشاركاتك
 



أكواد المنتدى متاحة
الابتسامات متاحة
كود [IMG]متاحة
[VIDEO] الكود هو متاحة
كود HTML معطلة


قوانين المنتدى











-- Metro Fluid
-- Metro Orange Fluid
-- Metro Green Fluid
-- Metro Red Fluid
-- Metro Teal Fluid
-- Metro Golden Fluid
-- Metro Violet Red Fluid
-- Alukah
-- Metro Lime Fluid
-- Metro Black & White Fluid


-- Metro Mobile Golden




الاتصال بنا  |  
الألوكة  |  
الأرشيف  |  
الأعلى

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (2)  
الحلقة (779)
سورة الأحقاف
****مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 48الى صــــ 52)****
وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  لِلْحَقِّ  لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (7) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ  افْتَرَاهُ  قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللهِ  شَيْئاً هُوَ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً  بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ  وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (8) قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ  بِدْعاً مِنَ الرُّسُلِ  وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ إِنْ  أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا  يُوحَى إِلَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ  (9)
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات: أي أهل مكة من كفار قريش، والآيات آيات القرآن والبينات الواضحات.
قال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم: أي من كفار قريش للحق أي القرآن لما قرأه عليهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
هذا سحر مبين: أي قالوا في القرآن سحر مبين أي ظاهر لما رأوا من تأثيره على النفوس.
أم يقولون افتراه: أي بل أيقولون افتراه أي اختلقه من نفسه.
قل إن افتريته: أي قل لهم يا نبينا إن اختلقته من نفسي.
فلا تملكون لي من الله شيئا: أي فأنتم لا تملكون لي من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يعذبني.
هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه: أي هو تعالى أعلم بما تخوضون فيه من القدح والطعن في وفي القرآن.
كفى به شهيداً بيني وبينكم: أي كفى به تعالى شهيدا بيني وبينكم.
ما كنت بدعاً من الرسل: أي لم أكن أول رسول فأكون بدعا من الرسل بل سبقني رسل كثيرون.
وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم: أي في هذه الحياة هل أخرج من بلدي، أو أقتل، وهل 
ترجمون بالحجارة أو يخسف بكم.
إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي: أي ما أتبع إلا ما يوحيه إلي ربي فأقول وأفعل ما يأمرني به.
وما أنا إلا نذير مبين: أي وما أنا إلا نذير لكم بين الانذار.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في دعوة العرب عامة وقريش خاصة إلى الإيمان والتوحيد   فإذا قرأ عليهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ القرآن دعوة  لهم  إلى الإيمان والتوحيد قالوا رداً عليه ما أخبر به تعالى في قوله  {وَإِذَا  تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ} أي على كفار قريش {آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ} أي  ظاهرات  الدلالة واضحات المعاني {قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} بالله وبرسوله  ولقائه  وتوحيده قالوا {لَلْحَقُّ1} وهو القرآن {لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا  سِحْرٌ  مُبِينٌ} بل قالوا ما هو أشنع في الكذب وأبشع في النظر إذ قالوا ما  أخبر به  تعالى عنهم في قوله {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ2 افْتَرَاهُ} أي بل أيقولون  افتراه  أي اختلقه وتخرصه من نفسه وليس هو بكلام الله ووحيه إليه. وقوله  تعالى  {قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللهِ شَيْئاً}  أي على  فرض أنني افتريته على الله وقلت أوحي إلي ولم يوح إلي وأراد  الانتقام مني  بتعذيبي، فهل أنتم أو غيركم يستطيع دفع العذاب عني، وعليه  فكيف أعرض نفسي  للعذاب بالافتراء على الله تعالى، فهذا لن يكون مني أبداً.  وقوله تعالى  {هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ3 فِيهِ} أي الله جل جلاله  هو أعلم من كل  أحد بما تخوضون فيه مندفعين في الكلام تطعنون في وفي القرآن  فتقولون في  ساحر وفي القرآن سحر مبين وتقولون في مفترٍ وفي القرآن افتراء  إلى غير ذلك  من المطاعن والنقائص. {كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي  وَبَيْنَكُمْ4} أي كفى  بالله شهيدا علي وعليكم فيما أقول وفيما تقولون  وسيجزي كلا بما عمل {وَهُوَ  الْغَفُورُ الرَّ5حِيمُ} لمن تاب فتوبوا إليه  يغفر كفركم وخوضكم في الباطل  ويرحمكم فإنه تعالى غفور لمن تاب رحيما بمن  آمن وأناب. وقوله تعالى في  الآية (9) {قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعاً 6مِنَ  الرُّسُلِ} يأمر تعالى رسوله أن  يقول لأولئك المشركين المفيضين في الطعن  في القرآن والرسول في أغلب أوقاتهم  وأكثر مجالسهم {مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعاً  مِنَ الرُّسُلِ} أي ما أنا بأول عبد  نبئ وأرسل فأكون بدعاً في هذا الشأن  فينكر علي أو يستغرب مني بل سبقتني رسل  كثيرة. وقوله {وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا  يُفْعَلُ7 بِي وَلا بِكُمْ} أي وقل لهم  أيضاً أني لا أدري وأنا رسول الله  ما يفعل بي مستقبلا فهل أخرج من هذه  البلاد أو أقتل أو تقبل دعوتي وأنصر  ولا ما يفعل بكم من تعذيبكم بحجر أو  مسخ أو هدايتكم ونجاتكم. وقوله {إِنْ  أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ  وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ}  أي ما أتبع إلا الذي أوحى إلي ربي  باعتقاده أو قوله أو عمله, فلا أحدث  ولا أبتدع شيئا لم يوح الله به أبداً  {إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ}  أي ما أنا بالذي يملك شيئا لنفسه أو  لغيره من خير أو ضير وإنما أنا نذير  من عواقب الكفر والتكذيب والشرك  والمعاصي فمن قبل إنذاري فكف عما يسبب  العذاب نجا, ومن رفض إنذاري فأمره  إلى ربي إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء تاب عليه  وهداه ورحمه.
__________
1-(للحق)  اللام تعليلية. وليست للتعدية, أي: قال الكافرون بعضهم لبعض لأجل  رد الحق  وإبطاله, هذا سحر مبين, والحق: القرآن, يصفونه بالسحر حتى لا  يؤمنوا به.
2-(أم)  هي المنقطعة المقدرة ببل, والاستفهام أي: أيقولون افتراه  والاستفهام وبل  للإضراب الانتقالي من نوع إلى آخر من أنواع ضلالهم,  والاستفهام للنفي  والإنكار معاً.
3-(تفيضون فيه) أي: من قول الباطل والخوض في تكذيب الحق,  إذ الإفاضة في  الشيء: الخوض فيه والاندفاع, ومنه: أفاضوا في الحديث: إذا  اندفعوا يقولون,  وأفاض الناس من عرفات إلى مزدلفة, أي اندفعوا.
4 إذ هو يعلم صدقي ويعلم أنكم مبطلون.
5 الغفور لمن تاب من عباده الرحيم بالمؤمنين.
6  البدع: الأول: والبديع كالبدع بكسر الباء مثل: نصف ونصيف, وأبدع في كذا   أتى بالبدع فيه أي بما لم يأت به غيره, والبديع: صفة مشبهة, وهو من أسماء   الله تعالى, ومعناه: خالق الأشياء ومخترعها.
7 هذا رد على المتعنتين من  المشركين الذين يطالبون الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بما لم يكن  في وسعه من أمور الغيب, وليس معناه كما  قيل: إنه لا يدري هل يكون بعد موته  في الجنة أو في النار, ولا يدري هل  يكون المشركون في النار أو الجنة, إذ  هذا قول باطل. وأما حديث عثمان بن  مظعون في البخاري" فإنه لما قالت المرأة  رحمة الله عليك يا أبا السائب إن  الله أكرمك فقال لها: وما يدريك أن الله  أكرمه فإني وأنا رسول الله لا  أدري ما يفعل بي" فإن المراد منه عدم الجزم  بمصير من مات من المسلمين  ووجوب تفويض الأمر إلى الله تعالى.
****************************
قُلْ   أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ   شَاهِدٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  (10) وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ كَانَ خَيْرًا  مَا سَبَقُونَا  إِلَيْهِ وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ  هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ  (11) وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَامًا  وَرَحْمَةً وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِسَانًا عَرَبِيًّا لِيُنْذِرَ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ (12) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  اسْتَقَامُوا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (13)  أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (14) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل أرأيتم: أي أخبروني ماذا تكون حالكم.
إن كان من عند الله: أي إن كان القرآن من عند الله.
وكفرتم به: أي وكذبتم به أي بالقرآن.
وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل: أي وشهد عبد الله بن سلام.
على مثله فآمن: أي عليه إنه من عند الله فآمن.
واستكبرتم: أي واستكبرتم أنتم فلم تؤمنوا ألستم ظالمين.
لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه: أي لو كان ما جاء به محمد من القرآن والدين خيرا ما سبقنا إليه المؤمنون.
وإذ لم يهتدوا به: أي بالقرآن العظيم.
فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم: أي هذا القرآن إفك قديم أي هو من كذب الأوليين.
وهذا كتاب مصدق: أي القرآن مصدق للكتب التي سبقته.
لسانا عربيا لينذر الذين ظلموا: أي حال كونه بلسان عربي لينذر به الظالمين المشركين.
وبشرى للمحسنين: وهو أي القرآن بشرى لأهل الإحسان في عقائدهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم.
ثم استقاموا: أي فلم يرتدوا واستمروا على فعل الواجبات وترك المحرمات.
فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون: أي في الدنيا وفي البرزخ وفي عرصات القيامة.
بما كانوا يعملون: أي جزاهم الله بما جزاهم به ينفي الخوف والحزن عليهم بأعمالهم الصالحة وتركهمالأعمال الفاسدة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في طلب هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ من قريش الذين ردوا الدعوة وقالوا في كتابها سحر مبين وفي صاحبها   مفتر فقال تعالى لرسوله قل يا محمد لأولئك المشركين الذين قالوا في  القرآن  سحر مبين {أَرَأَيْتُمْ} 1 أي أخبروني ماذا تكون حالكم إن كان  القرآن من  عند الله. وكفرتم به وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل وهو عبد الله بن  سلام على2  مثله أي على التوراة أنها نزلت من 
عند الله وهي مثل القرآن فلا يستنكر  أن يكون القرآن نزل من عند الله لا  سيما والكتابان التوراة والقرآن يصدق  بعضهما بعضاً, بدلالتهما معا ًعلى  أصول الدين كالتوحيد والبعث والجزاء  بالثواب والعقاب ومكارم الأخلاق  والعدل والوفاء بالعهد. {ِفَآمَنَ} هذا  الشاهد3 {وَاسْتَكْبرتم} أي  وكفرتم أنتم مستكبرين عن الإيمان بالحق ألم  تكونوا شر الناس وأظلمهم  وتحرمون الهداية إن الله لا يهدي القوم4 الظالمين  أي الذين ظلموا أنفسهم  بالكفر والمعاصي فحرموها الهداية الإلهية وقوله  تعالى في الآية (11)  {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ  كَانَ خَيْراً مَا  سَبَقُونَا إِلَيْهِ} هذا القول جائز أن يقوله يهود  المدينة للمؤمنين بها,  وجائز أن يقوله المشركون في مكة وفي غيرها من العرب  إذ المقصود هو  الاعتذار عن عدم قبول الإسلام بحجة انه لا فائدة منه تعود  عليهم في دنياهم  ولا خير يرجونه منه إن دخلوا فيه إذ لو كان فيه ما يرجون  من الفوائد  المادية لاعتنقوه ودخلوا فيه ولم يسبقهم إليه الفقراء  والمساكين. وهو معنى  ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قول {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ5  آمَنُوا} أي في شأن الذين قالوا لو كان الإسلام خيراً  ما6 سبقونا إليه  فآمنوا وكفرنا.
 وقوله تعالى {وإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ  فَسَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا إِفْكٌ  قَدِيمٌ} أي وإن ظهر عنادهم وعظم عتوهم  واستكبارهم فعموا فلم يهتدوا  بالقرآن7 فسيقولون {هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ} وقد  قالوا أساطير الأولين  اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا ومعنى إفك قديم  كذب أفكه غير محمد وعثر  عليه فهو يقول به ما أفسد هذا القول وما أقبحه  وأقبح قائله.
وقوله تعالى {وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً  وَرَحْمَةً} أي ومن  قبل القرآن الذي أنكر المشركون نزوله كتاب موسى التوراة  وقد أنزلناه عليه  إماما يؤتم به فيقود المؤتمين به العاملين بهدايته إلى  السعادة والكمال  وأنزلنا اليوم القرآن هدى ورحمة وبشرى للمحسنين. وهو ما دل  عليه قوله هذا  كتاب مصدق لما قبله من الكتب لسانا8 عربيا أي أنزلناه لسانا  عربيا لينذر  به رسولنا المنزل عليه.
وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لينذر9 به الذين ظلموا أنفسهم  بالشرك والمعاصي عذاب  الله المترتب على تدسية النفوس بأوضار الشرك  والمعاصي وهو بشرى للمحسنين من  المؤمنين الذين احسنوا النية والعمل بالفوز  العظيم يوم القيامة وهو النجاة  من النار ودخول الجنة وقوله تعالى {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا  اللهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا10} بعد أن ذكر تعالى  المبطلين وباطلهم عقب على  ذلك بذكر المحسنين وأعمالهم على نهج الترهب  والترغيب فأخبر تعالى أن الذين  قالوا ربنا الله أي آمنوا وصرحوا بإيمانهم  وجاهروا به ثم استقاموا على منهج  لا إله إلا الله فعبدوا الله بما شرع  وتركوا عبادة غيره حتى ماتوا على ذلك  هؤلاء يخبر تعالى عنهم أنهم لا خوف  عليهم ولا هم يحزنون في الدنيا وفي  البرزخ وفي الآخرة فهم آمنون في  الحيوات الثلاث، وبشرهم بالجنة فأخبر أنهم  أصحابها الخالدون فيها، وأشار  إلى أن ذلك الفوز والبشرى كانا نتيجة أعمالهم  في الدنيا من الإيمان والعمل  الصالح الذين دل عليها قوله {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللهُ  ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  اعتبار الشهادة وانها أداة يتوصل بها إلى احقاق الحق وابطال الباطل  فلذا  يشترط عدالة صاحبها والعدالة هي إجتناب الكبائر واتقاء الصغائر  غالبا.
2- تقرير قاعدة من جهل شيئا عاداه, إذ المشركون لما لم يهتدوا بالقرآن قالوا هذا إفك قديم.
3- بيان تآخي وتلاقي الكتابين التوراة والقرآن فشهادة أحدهما للآخر أثبتت صحته.
4- وجوب تعلم العربية لمن أراد أن يحمل رسالة الدعوة المحمدية فينذر ويبشر.
5- فضل الإستقامة11 حتى قيل أنها خير من ألف كرامة, والإستقامة هي التمسك بالإيمان والعبادة كما جاء بذلك القرآن وبينت السنة.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري للتوبيخ, ومفعولا (رأيتم) محذوفا ن تقديرهما: أنفسكم ظالمين.
2  المثل: المماثل أي: المشابه في فعل أو صفة, وضمير مثله: عائد على  القرآن,  وجائز أن يكون المراد بالمثل: التوراة, والشاهد هو موسى عليه  السلام أو عبد  الله بن سلام كما في التفسير, وجائز أن يكون لفظ (مثل)  مقحماً زائد نحو:  (ليس كمثله شيء) أي: ليس مثله شيء, ويكون المعنى. وشهد  شاهد- وهو عبد الله  بن سلام- على صدق القرآن وكونه وحي الله أوحاه إلى  رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
3- لا حاجة إلى أن نقول الشاهد هو موسى عليه السلام  بحجة أن السورة مكية،  وعبد الله بن سلام أسلم بعد الهجرة، إذ من الجائز أن  تكون السورة مكية  والآيات مدنية، وهو الحق في هذا والله أعلم.
4- الجملة تعليلية لما هو محذوف في الكلام وهو: ضللتم ضلالا لا يرجى لكم هداية بعده، لأن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين.
5- اللام تعليلية أي: قالوا ما قالوه لأجل الذين آمنوا حتى يردوا دعوتهم ولا يقبلوا الإسلام.
6-  ضمير (سبقونا) عائد إلى غير مذكور وأرادوا به المستضعفين مثل بلال  وعمار  ووالده وشمية وزنيرة على وزن شريرة، وسكيرة: أمة رومية كانت من  السابقين  إلى الإسلام.
7- المضارع هنا مراد به سيديمون قولهم هذا كلما أرادوا رد القرآن: قالوا هذا إفك قديم.
8-  كلمة (لساناً) فيها إيماء إلى أنه عربي اللغة لا الأخلاق والعادات  العربية  والأحكام القبلية لأنها فسدت بالشرك وانقطاع الوحي وموت العلماء  قروناً  عديدة.
9- قرأ نافع (لتنذر) بالتاء الفوقية حطاب للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقرأ حفص (لينذر) بالياء أي القرآن.
10-  ثم للتراخي الرتبي, إذ الإيمان يحصل بالنظر والتأمل دفعة واحدة وأما   الإستقامة فتحتاج إلى مراقبة النفس وذكر الوعد والوعيد في كل طاعة من فعل   أو ترك..
11- روى مسلم والترمذي وغيرهما عن عبد الله الثقفي قال: "قلت  يا رسول الله  قل لي في الإسلام قولا لا أسأل عنه أحداً بعدك قال صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ" قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم".
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (3)  
الحلقة (780)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 52الى صــــ 58)****
وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ  بِوَالِدَيْهِ  إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا  وَحَمْلُهُ  وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ  وَبَلَغَ  أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ  نِعْمَتَكَ  الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ  صَالِحًا  تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ  إِلَيْكَ  وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  نَتَقَبَّلُ  عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَنْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ فِي  أَصْحَابِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ الَّذِي كَانُوا  يُوعَدُونَ (16) 
شرح الكلمات:
ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه: أي أمرناه أمراً مؤكداً بالإيصاء.
إحسانا1: أي أن يحسن بهما إحسانا وهو المعاملة بالحسنى.
حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها: أي حملته أثناء حمله في بطنها على مشقة وولدته كذلك على مشقة.
وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا: أي مدة حمله في بطنها وفطامه من الرضاع ثلاثون شهرا.
حتى إذا بلغ أشده: أي اكتمال قوته البدنية والعقلية وهي من الثلاث والثلاثين فما فوق.
رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك: أي ألهمني ووفقني أن أشكر نعمتك بصرفها فيما تحب.
وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه: أي وبأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه مني أي تتقبله عني.
ونتجاوز عن سيئاتهم: أي فلا نؤاخذهم بها بل نغفرها.
في أصحاب الجنة: أي في جملة أصحاب الجنة وعدادهم.
وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون: أي في مثل قوله تعالى وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار الآية.
معنى الآيات:
إن  الفرد كالجماعة فقد أوصى تعالى الإنسان بالإحسان بوالديه وببرهما في  جميع  كتبه وعلى ألسنة كافة رسله, والإنسان بعد ذلك قد يحسن ويبر وقد يسئ  ويعق,  فكذلك الجماعة والأمة من الناس يرسل إليهم الرسول فمنهم من يؤمن  ومنهم من  يكذب, ومنهم من يتابع ومنهم من يخالف فلما ذكر تعالى اختلاف قوم  النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الإيمان بما جاء به, والكفر به  ذكر أن  هذه الحال 
الإنسان فقال تعالى {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإنْسَانَ2} أي جنس  الإنسان أي أمرناه  بما هو آكد من الأمر وهو الوصية بوالديه أي أمه وأبيه  إحسانا بهما وذلك  بكف الأذى عنهما وإيصال الخير بهما وطاعتهما في المعروف  وببرهما أيضا بعد  موتهما. فمن الناس من ينفذ هذه الوصية ومنهم من يهملها  ولا ينفذها وقوله،  حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها بيان لوجوب الإحسان بهما  وبرهما إذ معاناة  الأم وتحملها مشقة الحمل تسعة أشهر ومشقة الوضع وهي مشقة  لا يعرفها إلا من  قاسى آلامها كالأمهات. وقوله {وَحَمْلُهُ3 وَفِصَالُهُ  ثَلاثُونَ  شَهْراً} بيان لمدة تحمل المشقة إنها ثلاثون شهرا بعضها للحمل  وبعضها  للإرضاع والتربية وقوله تعالى حتى إذ بلغ أي عاش حتى إذا بلغ أشده  أي  اكتمال قواه البدنية والعقلية وذلك من ثلاث وثلاثين سنة إلى الأربعين  وبلغ  أربعين4 سنة قال أي الإنسان البار بوالديه المنفذ للوصية الإلهية كأبي   بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه إذ بلغ الأربعين من عمره بعد البعثة المحمدية   بسنتين. {قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي   أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ} 5 وهي نعمة الإيمان والتوحيد والإسلام علي وعلى والدي   إذ آمن وآمن أبواه أبو قحافة عثمان بن عامر التيمي وآمنت أمه أم الخير   سلمى، وأولاده عامة من بنين وبنات ولم يحصل لأحد من الصحابة أن سأل ربه أن   يدفعه دفعا إلهاميا وتوفيقا ربانيا لأن يشكر نعمة الله عليه وعلى والديه   بالإسلام، وأن يدفعه كذلك إلى العمل الصالح الذي يرضاه الله ويتقبله عن   صاحبه، وقد استجاب له ربه فأعتق تسعة أعبد مؤمنين من استرقاق الكافرين لهم   منهم بلال رضي الله عنه، وقوله {وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي} أي اجعل   الصلاح ساريا في ذريتي حتى يشملهم جميعا وقد استجاب الله تعالى له فآمن   أولاده أجمعون ذكورا وإناثا، وقوله {إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ} هذا توسل منه رضي الله عنه لقبول دعائه فقد توسل إلى ربه   بالتوبة من الشرك والكفر إلى الإيمان والتوحيد، وبالإسلام إلى الله وهو   الخضوع لله والانقياد لأمره ونهيه. وقوله تعالى {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ   نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ6 مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَنْ   سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ} فلا يؤاخذهم بها بعد توبتهم منها في جملة أصحاب الجنة إذ   لا يدخل الجنة أحد إلا بعد مغفرة ذنبه، وقوله {وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ7}
أي  أنجز لهم هذا لأنه وعد صدق وعدهم فأنجزه لهم، وقوله {الَّذِي كَانُوا   يُوعَدُونَ} أي في الكتاب مثل قوله تعالى {وَعَدَ اللهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ   فِيهَا} الآية.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب البر بالوالدين بطاعتهما في المعروف والإحسان بهما بعد كف الأذى عنهما.
2- الإشارة إلى أن مدة الحمل قد تكون ستة أشهر فأكثر، وأن الرضاع قد يكون حولين فأقل.
3- جواز التوسل بالتوبة إلى الله والانقياد له بالطاعة.
4- فضيلة آل أبي بكر الصديق على غيرهم من سائر الصحابة ما عدا آل بيت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
5- بشارة الصديق وأسرته بالجنة، إذ آمنوا كلهم وأسلموا أجمعين وماتوا على ذلك.
__________
1 قرأ نافع (حسناً) و (كرهاً) بفتح الكاف, وقرأ حفص (إحساناً) و (كرهاً) بضم الكاف.
2- روي من عدة طرق أن هذه الآية نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
3-  وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهراً هذه الآية الكريمة مع قوله تعالى من سورة   البقرة: {وَالْوَالدات يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ   كَامِلَيْنِ} دلتا على أن أقل مدة الحمل: ستة أشهر، فلا يثبت الحمل بأقل من   ستة أشهر ويثبت بالستة والسبعة والثمانية والتسعة، فمن بنى بامرأة وولدت   قبل ستة أشهر من البناء بها فالولد لا يلحق الزوج.
4- لم خص الدعاء  للوالدين في هذا الوقت بالذات؟ لأنه وقت يصبح فيه الولد  مشغولا بزوجة  وأولاد وتكاليف فهو في هذه الحال أحوج ما يكون إلى عون الله  تعالى على بر  والديه.
5- من بركة صلاح الذرية أن يدعو الولد لوالده بعد موته ففي صحيح  الحديث:  (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع  به، وولد  صالح يدعوا له) .
6- قرأ نافع: (يتقبل) و (يتجاوز) بالبناء  للمفعول، و (أحسن) مرفوع نائب  فاعل، وقرأ حفص بنون المتكلم فيهما ونصب  (أحسن) على أنه مفعول به.
7- الوعد: مصدر بمعنى المفعول كالرد بمعنى المردود.
******************************  **
وَالَّذِي  قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ  لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ  خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ  قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللهَ وَيْلَكَ  آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللهِ  حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ  الْأَوَّلِينَ (17)  أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي  أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ  (18) وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا  وَلِيُوَفِّيَهُ  مْ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ (19) وَيَوْمَ  يُعْرَضُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ  فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ  الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ  الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ (20)
شرح الكلمات:
والذي قال لوالديه: الذي اسم موصول استعمل استعمال الجنس فدل على متعدد بدليل الخبر عنه وهو أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول.
أفٍ لكما: أي نتناً وقبحاً لكما.
أن اخرج: أي من القبر حيا بعد موتي.
وقد خلت القرون: أي مضت الأمم قبلي ولم يخرج منها أحد من قبره.
وهما يستغيثان الله: أي يطلبان الغوث برجوع ولدهما إلى الإيمان بعد الإلحاد والكفر.
ويلك آمن: أي يقولان له إن لم ترجع ويلك أي هلاكك أي هلكت آمن بالبعث.
إن وعد الله حق: وقد وعد العباد بالرجوع إليه ومحاسبتهم على أعمالهم ومجازاتهم بها.
فيقول ما هذا إلا أساطير الأولين: أي ما القول بوجود بعث للناس أحياء بعد الموت إلا أكاذيب الأولين.
أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول: أي وجب عليهم القول بالعذاب يوم القيامة.
في أمم قد خلت من قبلهم: أي في جملة أمم قد مضت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس.
ولكل  درجات مما عملوا: أي ولكل من المؤمنين البارين، والكافرين الفاجرين  درجات  مما عملوا درجات المؤمنين في الجنة ودرجات الكفار في النار.
أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا: أي يقال لهم أذهبتم طيباتكم باشتغالكم بملذاتكم في الدنيا.
واستمتعتم بها: أي تمتعتم بها في الحياة الدنيا.
فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون: أي جزاؤكم عذاب الهوان.
بما كنتم تستكبرون في الأرض: أي تتكبرون في الأرض.
بغير الحق: أي إذ لا حق لكم في الكبر والكبرياء لله، ولم يأذن لكم فيه.
وبما كنتم تفسقون: أي تخرجون عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى الرجل المؤمن وأعماله الصالحة ومواقفه المشرفة ذكر هنا  الرجل  الكافر وأعماله الباطلة ومواقفه السيئة وذلك من باب الدعوة إليه  تعالى  للترغيب والترهيب فقال تعالى {وَالَّذِي1 قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ   لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي 2 أَنْ أُخْرَجَ 3وَقَدْ خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ   قَبْلِي} يخبر الله تعالى عن أخبث إنسان هو ذاك الملحد العاق لوالديه   المنكر للبعث والجزاء إذ قال لوالديه أمه وأبيه أف لكما أي نتناً وقبحا   لكما أتعدانني بأن أخرج من قبري حياً بعد ما مت، وقد مضت أمم وشعوب قبلي،   وما خرج منها أحد من قبره فكيف تعدانني أنتما ذلك إن هذا لتخلف عقلي وتأخر   حضاري وقوله تعالى {وَهُمَا 4يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللهَ} أي ووالداه يستغيثان   الله ويستصرخانه طلبا إغاثتهما بهداية ولدهما الملحد الشيوعي، ويقولان   للولد ويلك أي هلاكك حضر يا ولد هلكت آمن بالبعث والجزاء وصل وصم واترك   الزنا والخمر ويلك إن وعد الله حق أي إن ما وعد الله به عباده من إحيائهم   للحشر والحساب والجزاء حق فلا يتخلف أبدا فيرد عليهما الولد الملحد الدهري   ابما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله فيقول {مَا هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ   الْأَوَّلِينَ5} أي أكاذيبهم التي كانوا يعيشون عليها ويقصونها في مجالسهم،   وبما أن الذي قال لوالديه لفظه مفرد ولكنه دال على جنس كان الخبر جمعا   فقال تعالى في الإخبار عنهم {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ6 حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ   الْقَوْلُ} أي القول بالعذاب الدال عليه قوله تعالى {لأمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ   مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ} ، وفي قوله {فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ   خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ} أي في جملة أمم سبقتهم   في الإلحاد والكفر من العالمين عالم الجن وعالم الإنس وقوله {إِنَّهُمْ   كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ7} وأي خسران أعظم من عبد يخسر نفسه وأهله ويعش في جهنم   خالدا فيها أبدا. وقوله تعالى {وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ8 مِمَّا عَمِلُوا} أي   ولكل من المؤمنين البارين والكافرين العاقين درجات مما عملوا من خير أو شر   إلا أن درجات المؤمنين في الجنة تذهب في علو متزايد ودرجات الكافرين في   النار تذهب في سفل متزايد إلى أسفل سافلين. وقوله تعالى   {وَلِيُوَفيهم9 أَعْمَالَهُمْ} كاملة غير منقوصة الحسنة بعشر أمثالها   والسيئة بمثلها وهم لا يظلمون بنقص حسنة ولا بزايدة سيئة. وقوله تعالى   {وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ} أي اذكر يا رسولنا   لهؤلاء المشركين يوم يعرضون على النار ويقال لهم في توبيخ وتقريع   {أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا} أي بإقبالكم على   الشهوات والملاذ ناسين الدار الآخرة فاستمتعتم بكل الطيبات ولم تبقوا   للآخرة شيئا {فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ} أي الهوان {بِمَا   كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ} إذ لاحق لكم في   الكبر لضعفكم وعجزكم إنما الكبرياء لله الملك الحق أما أنتم فقد ظلمتم   باستكباركم عن الإيمان بربكم ولقائه وعن طاعته {وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ   تَفْسُقُونَ} أي وبفسقكم عن طاعة ربكم وطاعة رسوله. إذاً فادخلوا جهنم   داخرين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة عقوق الوالدين وأنها من الكبائر.
2- بيان حنان الوالدين وحبهما لولدهما وبذل كل ما يقدران عليه من أجل إسعاده وهدايته.
3- التحذير من الانغماس في الملاذ والشهوات والاستمتاع.
4- التحذير من الكبر والفسق وأن الكبر من أعمال القلوب والفسق من أعمال الجوارح.
5- مدى فهم السلف الصالح لهذه الآية {أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا} .
1)  قرأ يزيد حتى بلغ {وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ} ثم قال تعلمون والله  إن  أقواما يسترطون حسناتهم استبقى رجل طيباته إن استطاع ولا قوة إلا  بالله.
2) روي أن عمر بن الخطاب كان يقول لو شئت لكنت أطيبكم طعاما وألينكم لباسا, ولكن استبقي طيباتي.
وذكر  أنه لما قدم الشام صنع له طعام لم ير قبله مثله, قال هذا لنا فما  لفقراء  المسلمين الذين ماتوا وهم لا يشبعون من خبز الشعير؟ فقال له خالد  بن الوليد  لهم الجنة, فاغرورقت عينا عمر رضي الله عنه وقال لئن كان حظنا  الحطام  وذهبوا بالجنة لقد باينونا بونا بعيدا.
__________
1  قيل: إن هذه الآية نزلت في أحد ابني أبي بكر الصديق عبد الرحمن أو عبد   الله وأنكرت عائشة رضي الله عنها ذلك، ومن قال به رد اسم الإشارة (أولئك   الذين حق عليهم القول..) إلى من طالب الولد بإحيائهم ممن ماتوا على الشرك   لأن كلا من عبد الله وعبد الرحمن قد أسلم وحسن إسلامه استجابة الله دعوة   أبي بكر.
2-(أتعدانني) الاستفهام للإنكار والتعجب.
3-(أن أخرج) أي: من قبري حياً بعد موتي وفنائي, إنكاراً منه للبعث الآخر.
4- وقد أجاب الله دعاء أبي بكر وزوجه أم الرمان حيث أسلم ابنهما رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
5-(أساطير الأولين) أي: أحاديثهم وما سطروه مما لا أصل له.
6-  الإشارة هنا إلى أولئك الذين ذكرهم ابن أبي بكر كعبد الله بن جدعان  وعثمان  بن عمرو ومشايخ قريش فقال أين فلان وأين فلان إنكاراً منه للحياة  بعد  الموت.
7- خسروا أعمالهم حيث ضاع سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وخسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
8-(ولكل)  التنوين عوض أي: لكل من الفريقين المؤمنين والكافرين الأبرار  والفجار  درجات مما عملوا, وهي مراتبهم التي لهم في الجنة أو في النار.
9- قرأ الجمهور (ولنوفيهم) بالنون وقرأ حفص (وليوفيهم) بالياء.
****
****

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (4)  
الحلقة (781)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 58الى صــــ 64)
****
وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ  قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ  خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ  وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا  إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ  عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (21)  قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَأْفِكَنَا  عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا  تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ  الصَّادِقِينَ (22) قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَأُبَلِّغُكُمْ مَا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ  قَوْمًا  تَجْهَلُونَ (23) فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ عَارِضًا مُسْتَقْبِلَ  أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ  قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُمْطِرُنَا بَلْ هُوَ مَا  اسْتَعْجَلْتُمْ بِهِ  رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (24) تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ  شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ  رَبِّهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
واذكر أخا عاد: أي نبي الله هودا عليه السلام.
إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف: أي خوف قومه عذاب الله بوادي الأحقاف.
وقد خلت النذر: أي مضت الرسل.
من بين يديه ومن خلفه: أي من قبله ومن بعده إلى أممهم.
ألا تعبدوا إلا الله: أي أنذروهم بأن لا يعبدوا إلا الله.
إني أخاف عليكم: أي إن عبدتم غير الله.
عذاب يوم عظيم: أي هائل بسبب شرككم بالله وكفركم برسالتي.
أجئتنا لتأفكنا عن آلهتنا: أي لتصرفنا عن عبادتها.
فأتنا بما تعدنا: أي من العذاب على عبادتها.
إن كنتم من الصادقين: أي في أنه يأتينا قطعا كما تقول.
قل إنما العلم عند الله: أي علم مجيء العذاب ليس لي وإنما هو لله وحده.
وأبلغكم ما أرسلت به إليكم: أي وإنما أنا رسول أبلغكم ما أرسلني به ربي إليكم.
ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون: أي حظوظ أنفسكم وما ينبغي لها من الإسعاد والكمال وإلا كيف تستعجلون العذاب مطالبين به.
فلما رأوه عارضا: أي رأوا العذاب سحابا يعرض في الأفق.
مستقبل أوديتهم: أي متجها نحو أوديتهم التي فيها مزارعهم.
قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا: أي قالوا مشيرين إلى السحاب هذا عارض ممطرنا.
بل هو ما استعجلتم به: أي ليس هو بالعارض الممطر بل العذاب الذي استعجلتموه.
ريح تدمر كل شيء: أي ريح عاتية تهلك كل شيء تمر به.
بأمر ربها: أي بإذن ربها تعالى.
فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكتهم: أي أهلكتهم عن آخرهم فلم يبق إلا مساكنهم.
كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين: أي كذلك الجزاء الذي جازينا به عاداً قوم هود وهو الهلاك الشامل نجزي المجرمين من سائر الأمم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية قوم النبي محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فقال تعالى {وَاذْكُرْ} أي لقومك للعبرة والاتعاظ {أَخَا  عَادٍ}  وهو هود عليه السلام والأخوة هنا أخوة نسب لا دين. إذ كره {إِذْ  أَنْذَرَ  قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ} إذ خوفهم عذاب الله إن لم يتوبوا إلى  الله  ويوحدوه، والأحقاف وادي القوم1 الذي به مزارعهم ومنازلهم وهو ما بين  حضرموت  ومهرة وعُمان جنوب الجزيرة العربية. وقوله {وَقَدْ خَلَتِ  النُّذُرُ2 مِنْ  بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِه} أي وقد مضت الرسل من  قبله ومن بعده في  أممهم. أي لم يكن هود أول نذير، ولا أمته أول أمة أنذرت  العذاب وقوله {لَّا  تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللهَ} أي كل رسول أنذر أمته عاقبة  الشرك فأمرهم أن لا  يعبدوا إلا الله، وهو بمعنى لا إله إلا الله التي دعا  إليها محمد صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمته فهي أمر بعبادة الله  وترك الشرك فيها، وقوله  {إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ  عَظِيمٍ} يوم هائل عظيم وهو  يوم القيامة، فكان رد القوم ما أخبر تعالى به  في قوله {قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا  لِتَأْفِكَنَا3} أي تصرفنا عن عبادة آلهتنا.  {فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا}  أي من العذاب {إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ  الصَّادِقِينَ} فيما4 توعدنا به وتهددنا،  فأجابهم هود عليه السلام بما  أخبر تعالى به عنه بقوله {قَالَ} أي هود  {إِنَّمَا 5الْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ  اللهِ} أي علم مجيء العذاب وتحديد وقته هذا  ليس لي وإنما هو لله منزله،  فمهمتي أن أنذركم العذاب قبل حلوله بكم وأبلغكم  ما أرسلت به إليكم من  الأمر بالتوحيد والنهي عن الشرك والمعاصي،  {وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْماً  تَجْهَلُونَ6} أي بما يضركم وما ينفعكم في  الدنيا والآخرة وإلا كيف  تستعجلون العذاب وتطالبون به إذ المفروض أن تطلبوا  الرحمة والسعادة لا  العذاب والشقاء قوله تعالى7 {فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ  عَارِضاً مُسْتَقْبِلَ  أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ} أي فلما رأى قوم هود العذاب متجها  نحو أوديتهم التي بها  مزارعهم ومنازلهم {قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ8  مُمْطِرُنَا} أي هذا سحاب يعرض  في السماء ذاهباً صوب وادينا ليسقينا، وهو  معنى قوله {قَالُوا هَذَا  عَارِضٌ مُمْطِرُنَا} أي ممطر أراضينا المصابة  بالجفاف الشديد. قال تعالى  {بَلْ هُوَ مَا اسْتَعْجَلْتُمْ بِهِ} أي ليس  بالسحاب الممطر بل هو العذاب  الذي طالبتم به لجهلكم وخفة أحلامكم، وبينه  بقوله {رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ} أي تحمل في ثناياها العذاب الموجع،  تدمر كل شيء تمر به فتهلكه  {بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا} أي بإذنه وقد أتت عليهم عن  آخرهم ولم ينج إلا هود  والذين آمنوا معه برحمة من الله خاصة، {فَأَصْبَحُوا  لا9 يُرَى إِلَّا  مَسَاكِنُهُمْ} أي لا يرى الرائي إذا نظر إليهم إلا  مساكنهم خالية ما بها  أحد. قال تعالى {كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ  الْمُجْرِمِينَ10  } أي كهذا  الجزاء بالدمار والهلاك نجزي المجرمين أي  المفسدين أنفسهم بالشرك  والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سنة الله في الأمم في إرسال الرسل إليهم.
2- وبيان مهمة الرسل وهي النذارة والبلاغ.
3- بيان سفه وجهل الأمم التي تطالب بالعذاب وتستعجل به.
4- بيان أن عاداً أهلكت بالريح الدبور، وأن نبينا محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نصر بريح الصبا كما في الحديث الصحيح.
5- بيان سنة الله تعالى في إهلاك المجرمين وهم الذين يصرون على الشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1 الأحقاف: جمع حقف بكسر وسكون: الرمل العظيم المستطيل.
2 جائز أن تكون (النذر) جمع نذارة، وكونها الرسل هو الذي عليه المفسرون.
3 الاستفهام إنكاري والإفك، بفتح الهمزة الصرف، وبالكسر الكذب أو أسوأه.
4 جواب الشرط محذوف دل عليه ما تقدمه وهو: (فأتنا بما تعدن) ولفظ الصادقين، أبلغ في الوصف مما لو قالوا، إن كنت صادقاً.
(ال) في (العلم) للاستغراق العرفي أي: علم كل شيء، ومنه علم وقت مجيء العذاب.
6 أي: تجهلون صفات الله تعالى وحكمة إرسال الرسل، وتجهلون حتى ما ينفعكم وما يضركم وإلا فكيف تطالبون بالعذاب، كما في التفسير.
7 الفاء هنا: للتفريع فما ذكر بعدها متفرع عما تقدمها من قصة هود مع قومه.
8 العارض: السحاب الذي يعترض جو السماء، والاستقبال التوجه نحو الشيء ليكون قبالته.
9-  قرأ الجمهور ومنهم نافع: (لا ترى) بالتاء المفتوحة، وقرأ حفص وغيره (لا   يرى) بالياء والبناء للمجهول، والمراد بالمساكن: آثارها وبعض الجدران   الشاخصة منها.
10- في الآية دليل على إفساد الإجرام وأنه سبب كل هلاك، وحقيقته: أنه إفساد الروح بالشرك والمعاصي فعلا وتركاً.
******************************  **
وَلَقَدْ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِيمَا إِنْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ وَجَعَلْنَا  لَهُمْ  سَمْعًا وَأَبْصَارًا وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ  سَمْعُهُمْ  وَلَا أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلَا أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِذْ  كَانُوا  يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ   يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (26) وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا مَا حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الْقُرَى   وَصَرَّفْنَا الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (27) فَلَوْلَا نَصَرَهُمُ   الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قُرْبَانًا آلِهَةً بَلْ  ضَلُّوا  عَنْهُمْ وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه: أي ولقد مكنا قوم عاد من القوة التي لم نمكنكم أنتم من مثلها.
وجعلنا لهم سمعا وأبصاراً: وجعلنا لهم أسماعاً وأبصاراً.
فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء: أي من الإغناء
إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله: أي لعلة هي أنهم كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وهي حججه البينة.
وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون: أي نزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يستهزئون به.
ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم من القرى: أي من أهل القرى كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب مدين.
وصرفنا الآيات لعلهم يرجعون: أي كررنا الحجج وضربنا الأمثال ونوعنا الأساليب لعلهم يرجعون إلى الحق فيؤمنون ويوحدون.
فلولا  نصر الذين اتخذوا من دون الله قربانا آلهة: أي فهلا نصرهم بدفع  العذاب  عنهم الذين اتخذوهم من دون الله آلهة يتقربون بهم إلى الله في  زعمهم.
بل ضلوا عنهم: أي غابوا عنهم عند نزول العذاب.
وذلك إفكهم وما كانوا يفترون: أي خذلان آلهتهم لهم وعدم نصرتهم لهم بل غيابهم عنهم هو إفكهم وافتراؤهم الذي كانوا يفترونه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في مطلب هداية قريش أنه لما قص تعالى عليهم قصة عاد وتجلت  فيها  عظات كثيرة وعبرة كبيرة قال لهم {وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ1} أي قوم  عاد  مكناهم في الأرض فأعطيناهم من مظاهر 
القوة المادية {فِيمَا إِنْ2  مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ3} أنتم يا معشر كفار  قريش وجعلنا لهم سمعاً وأبصاراً  وأفئدة أي قلوباً فيما أغنى عنهم سمعهم أي  أسماعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم  من شيء من الإغناء إذ كانوا يجحدون  بآيات الله أي بحججه وبيناته الدالة  على وجوب توحيده وحاق أي نزل بهم  العذاب الذي كانوا إذا خوفوا به وأنذروا  استهزأوا وسخروا وقوله تعالى  {وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا مَا حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ  الْقُرَى} كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط  وأصحاب مدين وقوله {وَصَرَّفْنَا الْآياتِ}  أي وكررنا الحجج وضربنا  الأمثال ونوعنا العظات والعبر لعلهم يرجعون إلى  الحق الذي انصرفوا عنه وهو  التوحيد والاستقامة فأبوا إلا الإصرار على الشرك  والباطل فأهلكناهم.4  فلولا أي فهلا نصرهم الذين5 اتخذوهم من دون الله  قرباناً آلهة يتقربون بها  إلى الله في زعمهم والجواب ما نصروهم بل ضلوا  عنهم أي غابوا فلم يعثروا  عليهم بالكلية. قال تعالى {وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ6  وَمَا كَانُوا  يَفْتَرُونَ} أي ذلك الذي تم لهم من الخذلان والعذاب هو  إفكهم أي كذبهم  وافتراؤهم الذي كانوا يعيشون عليه قبل هلاكهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان أن الإعراض عن دين الله والإصرار على الفسق عن أمر الله،  والاستمرار  على الخروج على طاعته إذا استوجب صاحبه العذاب ونزل به لم يغن  عنه ذكاؤه  ولا دهاؤه ولا علمه وحضارته ولا علوه وتطاوله.
2- بيان أن الآيات والحجج  وضرب الأمثال وسوق العبر والعظات لا تنفع في  هداية العبد، إذا لم يرد الله  هدايته {إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ  يُضِلُ} ويحيق به العذاب ويهلكه جزاء  تكذيبه وكفره وإعراضه وفسقه.
3- بيان غياب الشركاء من الأنداد التي  كانت تعبد عن عابديها فضلا عن  نصرتها لهم وذلك الخذلان هو جزاء كذبهم  وافترائهم في الحياة الدنيا.
__________
1 الجملة في محل نصب على الحال من واو الجماعة في قوله: (قالوا أجئتنا) والكلام مستعمل من عدم انتفاعه بما مواهب عقولهم.
2-  {فِيمَا إِنْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ} (ما) موصولة و (إن) نافية عدولا عن   النفي بما حتى لا تجتمع ميمان، الموصولة والنافية ارتقاء في الأسلوب.
3- التمكين: إعطاء المكنة: بفتح الميم وكسر الكاف وهي: القدرة والقوة، يقال: مكن من كذا وتمكن إذا قدر عليه، وكنه أقدره عليه.
4-  أصل لولا إذا دخلت على الجملة الفعلية كانت للتحضيض على تحصيل ذلك  الفعل  فإذا كان الفاعل غير المخاطب بالكلام كانت للتوبيخ، إذ لا طائل في  تحضيض  المخاطب على فعل غيره، والإتيان بالموصول لما في الصلة من التنبيه  على  الخطأ والغلط في عبادة الأصنام التي لم تغن عنهم شيئاً كقول الشاعر:
إن الذين ترونهم إخوانكم
يشقي غليل صدورهم أن تصرعوا
5-الكلام  تضمن التوبيخ للأمم الهالكة على شركهم وعنادهم لرسلهم تعريضاً  بقريش  المصرة على الخطأ نفسه الذي هلكت به الأمم المجاورة لها لعلهم  يتذكرون  فيتوبون.
6-(وذلك إفكهم) هذه فذلكة قوله تعالى: {فَلَوْلا نَصَرَهُمُ  الَّذِينَ  اتَّخَذُوا} الخ والإشارة إلى ما تضمنه قوله: اتخذوا من دون الله  قرباناً  آلهة والافتراء نوع من الكذب كابتكار الأخبار الكاذبة، ويرادف  الاختلاق.
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الأحقاف - (5)  
الحلقة (782)
سورة الأحقاف
مكية
وآياتها خمسة وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 64الى صــــ 68)

****وَإِذْ  صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا  مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا  أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى  قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ (29)  قَالُوا يَاقَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى  طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (30) يَاقَوْمَنَا  أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ  وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ  عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (31) وَمَنْ لَا يُجِبْ  دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ  بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ  أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (32)****
****شرح الكلمات:****
وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن: أي واذكر إذ أملنا إليك نفراً من الجن جن نصيبين أو نينوي.
فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا: أي حضروا سماع القرآن قالوا أي بعضهم لبعض أصغوا لاستماع القرآن.
فلما قضي ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين: أي فرغ من قراءته رجعوا إلى قومهم مخوفين لهم من العذاب.
مصدقا لما بين يديه: أي من الكتب السابقة كالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور وغيرها.
يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم: أي من العقائد في الشرائع والاسلام.
ويجركم من عذاب أليم: أي ويحفظكم هو عذاب يوم القيامة.
فليس بمعجز في الأرض: أي فليس بمعجز الله هرباً منه فيفوته.
أولئك  في ضلال مبين: أي الذين لم يجيبوا داعي الله وهو محمد صَلَّى اللهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى الإيمان.: أي في ضلال عن طريق الإسعاد والكمال  ظاهر  بين.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما زال السياق في طلب هداية قوم النبي صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  إنه بعد أن ذكرهم بعاد وما أصابها من دمار وهلاك  نتيجة شركها وكفرها  وإصرارها على ذلك فقال تعالى {وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ}  إلى آخر الآيات  ذكرهم هنا بما هو تقريع لهم وتوبيخ إذا أراهم أن الجن خير  منهم لسرعة  استجابتهم للدعوة والقيام بتبليغها فقال تعالى {وَإِذْ1  صَرَفْنَا  إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ2} أي اذكر لقومك من كفار مكة  وغيرها إذ  صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن وهم عدد ما بين السبعة إلى التسعة من  جن نصيبين  وكانوا من أشراف الجن وسادتهم صرفناهم إليك أي أملناهم إليك وأنت  تقرأ في  صلاة الصبح ببطن نخلة بين مكة والطائف صرفناهم إليك يستمعون  القرآن فلما  حضروه قالوا أنصتوا3 أي أصغوا واستمعوا ولا تشوشوا, قاله بعضهم  لبعض, فلما  قضي أي القرآن فرغ منه، ولوا إلى قومهم أي رجعوا إلى قومهم من  الجن  بنصيبين ونينوي منذرين إياهم أي مخوفينهم من عذاب الله إذا استمروا  على  الشرك والمعاصي فماذا قالوا لهم قالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم قالوا يا   قومنا4 إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى5 وهو القرآن مصدقا لما بين يديه   أي من الكتب الإلهية التي سبق نزولها كصحف إبراهيم والتوراة والزبور   والإنجيل، ووصفوا القرآن بما يلي يهدي إلى الحق والصواب في كل شيء اختلف   فيه الناس من العقائد والديانات والأحكام، ويهدي إلى صراط مستقيم أي طريق   قاصد غير جور ألا وهو الإسلام دين الأنبياء عامة.
وقالوا مبلغين منذرين  {يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللهِ} 6 وهو محمد  رسول الله صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وَآمِنُوا بِهِ} أجيبوه إلى  ما يدعو إليه من  توحيد الله وطاعته وآمنوا بعموم رسالته بكل ما جاء به من  الهدى ودين الحق  ويكون جزاؤكم على ذلك أن {يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ  مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} أي يغفر لكم الذنوب التي  بينكم وبين الله تعالى  بسترها عليكم ولا يؤاخذكم بها، وأما الذنوب التي  بينكم وبين بعضكم بعضاً  فإنها لا تغفر إلا من قبل المظلوم نفسه باستسماحه  أو رد الحق إليه، وقوله ويجركم  من7 عذاب أليم ويحفظكم منقذاً لكم من عذاب  أليم أي ذي ألمٍ موجع وهو عذاب  النار، ثم قالوا: {وَمَنْ لا يُجِبْ  دَاعِيَ اللهِ} أي لم يستجب لنداء محمد  فيؤمن به ويوحد الله تعالى فليس  بمعجز في الأرض أي لله بل الله غالب على  أمره ومهما حاول الهرب فإن الله  مدركه لا محالة {وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ  دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ} يتولون أمره ولا  أنصار ينصرونه. قال تعالى  {أُولَئِكَ} أي المذكورون في هذا السياق ممن لم  يجيبوا داعي الله محمد  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {فِي ضَلالٍ  مُبِينٍ} أي في عمى وغواية  بين أمرهم واضح لا يستره شيء.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- إثبات عالم الجن وتقريره في هذا السياق ولذا كان إنكار الجن كإنكار الملائكة كفراً.
2- وجوب التأدب عند تلاوة القرآن بالإصغاء التام.
3- وجوب البلاغ عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وفي الحديث بلغوا عني ولو آية.
4- الإعراض عن دين الله يوجب الخذلان والحرمان.
__________****
1  الجملة معطوفة على قوله (واذكر أخا عاد) وإن طلبت المناسبة بين هذه  الآيات  وما تقدمها في السور فهي قوله تعالى {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ   عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنَ   الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا خَاسِرِينَ} .
2 النفر: العدد دون العشرين.
(أنصتوا)  أمر بتوجيه الأسماع إلى الكلام اهتماماً به لئلا يفوت منه شيء  وفي الحديث:  " (أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمر جابرا في  حجة الوداع  فقال له: استنصت الناس" قبل أن يبدأ خطبته صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ.
4 جملة: (قالوا يا قومنا) الخ مبنية لقوله تعالى: (منذرين) .
5 ظاهر الآية أنهم كانوا يهودا مؤمنين بموسى ولم يكونوا على دين عيسى عليه السلام.
6  قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: استجاب لهم سبعون رجلا من قومهم فأتوا  النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فوافقوه بالبطحاء "مكة" فقرأ عليهم   القرآن وأمرهم ونهاهم.
7 اختلف في: هل مؤمنو الجن يدخلون الجنة أو لا؟  فذهب أبو حنيفة والحسن  البصري قبله إلى أن ثوابهم أن ينجوا من النار فقط ثم  يكونون ترابا كسائر  الحيوان، وذهب مالك والشافعي وغيرهما إلى أنهم يدخلون  الجنة، وحجة  المانعين من دخولهم الجنة هذه الآية {يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِكُمْ  وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} ودليل من قال بدخولهم  الجنة قوله  تعالى في هذه السورة {لِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا} .****
******************************  *****
أَوَلَمْ  يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ  وَلَمْ  يَعْيَ بِخَلْقِهِنَّ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى  بَلَى  إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (33) وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ  الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ أَلَيْسَ هَذَا بِالْحَقِّ قَالُوا  بَلَى  وَرَبِّنَا قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  (34)  فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا   تَسْتَعْجِلْ لَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ   يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا   الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (35)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
ولم يعي بخلقهن: أي لم يتعب ولم ينصب لخلق السموات والأرض.
بقادر على أن يحييى الموتى بلى: أي إنه قادر على إحياء الموتى وإخراجهم أحياء من قبورهم للحشر.
ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار: أي ليعذبوا فيها.
أليس هذا بالحق: أي يقال لهم تقريعاً: أليس هذا أي العذاب بحق؟.
قالوا بلى وربنا: أي إنه لحق وربنا حلفوا بالله تأكيداً لخبرهم.
فاصبر: أي يا رسولنا محمد على أذى قومك.
أولوا العزم: أي أصحاب الحزم والصبر والعزم وهم نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليهم أجمعين وسلم وهم أصحاب الشرائع.
ولا تستعجل لهم: أي ولا تستعجل نزول العذاب لأجلهم.
كأنهم يوم يرون العذاب: أي في الآخرة.
لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة: أي لم يقيموا في الدنيا إلا ساعة من النهار وذلك لطول العذاب.
بلاغ: أي هذا القرآن بلاغ للناس أي تبليغهم لهم.
هل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون: أي ما يهلك إلا القوم التاركون لأمر الله المعرضون عنه الخارجون عن طاعته.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما  زال السياق في مطلب هداية قريش الكافرة بالتوحيد المكذبة بالبعث  والنبوة  فقال تعالى {أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا} أي أعموا {أَوَلَمْ1 يَرَوْا أَنَّ  اللهَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ} إنشاءاً وإبداعا من غير  مثال  سابق {وَلَمْ يَعْيَ2} أي ينصب ويتعب {بِخَلْقِهِنَّ} أي السموات  والأرض  بقادر على أن يحييى الموتى لحشرهم إليه ومحاسبتهم ومجازاتهم بحسب  أعمالهم  في الدنيا الحسنة بعشر أمثالها والسيئة بمثلها {بَلَى إِنَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} وقوله تعالى {وَيَوْمَ يُعْرَضُ3 الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا عَلَى  النَّارِ} لما أثبت البعث وقرره ذكر بعض ما يكون فيه فقال  ويوم يعرض الذين  كفروا على النار أي تعرضهم الزبانية على النار فيقولون  لهم تقريعاً  وتوبيخاً {أَلَيْسَ هَذَا بِالْحَقِّ؟ 4} أي أليس هذا التعذيب  بحق؟ فيقولون  مقسمين على ثبوته بما أخبر تعالى عنهم في قوله: {قَالُوا  بَلَى  وَرَبِّنَا} فلما اعترفوا قيل لهم {فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ  تَكْفُرُونَ} أي بسبب كفركم أي جحودكم لتوحيد الله ولقائه. ثم  أمر تعالى  رسوله أن يتدرع بالصبر وأن يتمثل صبر أولي5 العزم ليكون أقوى  منهم صبراً  كما هو أعلى منهم درجة فقال له فاصبر يا رسولنا على ما تلاقي  من أذى قومك  من تكذيب وأذى فأثبت لذلك كما ثبت أولوا العزم من قبلك،  والظاهر أنهم  المذكورون في قوله تعالى من سورة الأحزاب {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا  مِنَ  النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ نُوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمُوسَى  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ} ، ومن الجائز أن يكون عدد أولي العزم  أكثر مما  ذكر وقوله تعالى {وَلا تَسْتَعْجِلْ لَهُمْ} لما أمره بالصبر  نهاه عن  استعجال العذاب لقومه فقال فاصبر ولا تستعجل العذاب لهم.  {كَأَنَّهُمْ  يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا  سَاعَةً مِنْ  نَهَارٍ}  6تعليل لعدم استعجال العذاب لأنه قريب جداً حتى  إنهم يوم ينزل  بهم ويرونه كأنهم لم يلبثوا في الدنيا على طول الحياة فيها  إلا ساعة من  نهار وقوله تعالى {بَلاغٌ} أي هذا القرآن وما حواه من تعليم  وبيان للهدى  تبليغ للناس وقوله {فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ} 7  ينفي تعالى هلاك غير الفاسقين عن أوامره الخارجين عن  طاعته وطاعة رسوله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2-  الكفر هو الموجب للنار والكفر هو تكذيب بوجود الله تعالى وهو الإلحاد  أو  تكذيب بلقائه تعالى أو بآياته أو رسله، أو شرائعه بعضاً أو كلاً.
3- وجوب الصبر على الطاعات فعلا، وعن المعاصي تركا، وعلى البلاء بعدم التضجر والسخط.
4- إطلاق الفسق على الكفر باعتباره خروجا عن طاعة الله فيما يأمر به من العقائد والعبادات وينهى عنه من الشرك والمعاصي.
__________****
1 الاستفهام إنكاري، وجوابه قوله تعالى: {بَلَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} .
2  عيي كرضي وويعي كيرضى وهو: العجز في الحيلة والرأي وأما الإعياء بمعنى   التعب ففعله: أعيا يعيى إعياء إذا تعب، وجائز أن يكون عيي بمعنى نصب وتعب.
3 أظهر في موضع الإضمار للإشارة إلى علة الحكم وهي: الكفر تحذيراً منه.
4  الاستفهام تقريري وتنديم على ما كانوا يزعمونه من الباطل، وإقسامهم   بقولهم: (وربنا) من باب التحنن والتخضع تلمساً العفو وعدم المؤاخذة.
5  العزم: نية محققة على عمل أو قول دون تردد، والمحمود منه ما كان في  امتثال  أوامر الله ورسوله واجتناب نواهيهما، ودونه ما كان فيما يجلب خيراً  ويدفع  شراً.
6-(من نهار) وصف لساعة، وكونها من إشارة إلى قلتها وعدم طولها  بخلاف ساعة  الليل فإنها ترى طويلة. و (بلاغ) خبر، والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره:  هذا بلاغ.
7-(فهل يهلك) الاستفهام للنفي ولذا صح الاستثناء منه، و (ال)  في (القوم)  للجنس ليشمل كل من فسق، والفسق: الخروج عن طاعة الله والرسول  صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالإصرار على الشرك والكفر.
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (1)  
الحلقة (783)
سورة محمد**
**مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 69الى صــــ 75)

****سورة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ1
أو القتال
مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية****
****بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  (1)  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَآمَنُوا بِمَا  نُزِّلَ  عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ   سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ (2) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ   كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا   الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ   (3)****
****شرح الكلمات:****
الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي كفروا بتوحيد الله ولقائه وبآياته ورسوله وصدوا غيرهم عن الدخول في الإسلام.
أضل أعمالهم: أي أحبط أعمالهم الخيرية كإطعام الطعام وصلة الأرحام فلا يرى لها أثر يوم القيامة.
والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: أي آمنوا بالله وآياته ورسوله ولقائه وأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا النواهي.
وآمنوا بما أنزل على محمد: أي بالقرآن الكريم.
كفر عن سيئاتهم: أي محا عنهم ذنوبهم وغفرها لهم.
وأصلح بالهم: أي شأنهم وحالهم فهم لا يعصون الله تعالى.
ذلك: أي إضلال أعمال الكافرين وتكفير سيئات المؤمنين.
بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل: أي الشيطان في كل ما يمليه عليهم ويزينه لهم من الكفر والشرك والمعاصي.
وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم: أي التوحيد والعمل الصالح.
كذلك يضرب الله للناس أمثالهم: أي كما بين تعالى حال الكافرين، وحال المؤمنين في هذه الآية يبين للناس أمثالهم ليعتبروا.
****معنى الآيات:****
قوله  تعالى {الَّذِينَ2 كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللهِ أَضَلَّ   أَعْمَالَهُمْ3} هذه جملة خبرية أخبر تعالى فيها عن حال من كفر بالله   ورسوله وصد عن سبيل الله أي الإسلام غيره من الناس أضل الله عمله4 فأحبطه   فلم يحصل له ثواب في الآخرة, ولازمه أنه هالك في النار, وتكون هذه الجملة   كأنها جواب لسؤال نشأ عن قوله تعالى في خاتمة سورة الأحقاف قبل هذه السورة   وهي فهل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون أي ما يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون فقال قائل   من هم القوم الفاسقون؟ فكان الجواب الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وهو  وجه  ارتباط بين السورتين حسن. هذا وقوله تعالى {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} أي5   بالله ورسوله وآياته ولقائه وعملوا الصالحات أي أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة  وصاموا رمضان وحجوا بيت الله الحرام ووصلوا الأرحام وأمروا  بالمعروف ونهوا  عن المنكر.
 ولو بالاستعداد للقيام بذلك إذ بعض هذه الصالحات لم يشرع بعد  وآمنوا بما  نزل على محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهو القرآن  الكريم والسنة  الصحيحة لأنها وحي إلهي يتلقاه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وفي صحيح الحديث "ألا وإني أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه"  وقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ  الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ} آي القرآن لأنه ناسخ للكتب  قبله ولا ينسخ بكتاب  بعده. فهو الحق الثابت الباقي إلى نهاية الحياة.  وقوله: {كَفَّرَ  عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ} أي محا عنهم ذنوبهم وأصلح بالهم 6  أي ِشأنهم  وحالهم فلم يفسدوا بعد بشرك ولا كفر هذا جزاؤهم على إيمانهم  وصالح  أعمالهم. وقوله تعالى: {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا7  اتَّبَعُوا  الْبَاطِلَ} وهو الشيطان وما يزينه من أعمال الشرك والشر  والفساد،  {وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ}  وهو  القرآن وما جاء به ودعا إليه من العقائد الصحيحة والعبادات المزكية  للنفس  المهذبة للأرواح. أي ذلك الجزاء للذين كفروا والذين آمنوا بسبب أن  الذين  كفروا اتبعوا الباطل وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم. وقوله  تعالى  {كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ8 اللهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ} أي مثل هذا  التبيين  لحال الكافرين وحال المؤمنين في هذه الآيات يبين الله للناس  أمثالهم أي  أحوالهم بالخسران والنجاح ليعتبروا فيسلكوا سبيل النجاح،  ويتجنبوا سبيل  الخسران، فضلا منه تعالى.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1-بيان طريقي الفلاح والخسران فطريق الفلاح الإيمان والعمل الصالح وطريق الخسران الشرك والمعاصي.
2-بيان أعمال البر مع الكفر والشرك لا تنفع صاحبها يوم القيامة ولا تشفع له وقد يثاب عليها في الدنيا فيبارك له في ماله وولده.
3-بيان الحكمة في ضرب الأمثال وهي هداية الناس إلى ما يفلحون به، فينجون من النار ويدخلون الجنة.
__________****
1 تسميتها بسورة محمد أكثر وأشهر في كتب التفسير والحديث معاً.
2  الكفر الإشراك بالله والصد عن سبيل الله، هو صرف الناس عن اتباع النبي   صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والدخول في الإسلام، ويدخل فيه الصد عن   المسجد الحرام للاعتمار والحج.
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: نزلت هذه  الآية في المطعمين ببدر وهم اثنا  عشر رجلا: أبو جهل والحارث بن هشام  وذكرهم، وهم الذين أطعموا الناس يوم  بدر ليثبتوا على القتال ولا يفروا,  أبطل أعمالهم لعلة شركهم وكفرهم والآية  عامة في كل كافر وما بعدها في كل  مؤمن.
4 أصل الإضلال: الخطأ عن الطريق، ولما كان المطعمون عملوا عملا  ظنوا أنه  خير لهم ونافع فلما أبطله الله تعالى عليهم فلم ينتفعوا به كانوا  كمن ضل  طريقه فشقى وهلك.
5 هذه فئة المؤمنين المقابلة لفئة الكافرين ذكر  لها ثلاث صفات كما لتلك  ثلاث صفات وهي: الإيمان المقابل للكفر، والإيمان  بما نزل على محمد  المقابلة للصد عن سبيل الله، وعمل الصالحات المقابلة لما  فعله المطعمون من  الطعام.
6 البال: يطلق على القلب والعقل، وعلى ما يخطر  للمرء من التفكير وهو أكثر  إطلاقه ولعله حقيقة فيه، ومجاز في غيره، ويطلق  أيضا على الحال والشأن،  والقدر لحديث "كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بحمد الله  فهو أبتر".
7 هذا تبيين للسبب الأصلي في إضلال أعمال الكافرين وإصلاح  بال المؤمنين  والباء: بأن: سببية، واسم الإشارة مبتدأ والخبر: قوله (بأن  الذين..) الخ  والإشارة إلى ما تقدم من الخبرين (أضل أعمالهم) و (كفر عنهم  سيأتهم) .
8هذه الجملة تذييل لما سبق من بيان حال كل من الكافرين  والمؤمنين و (يضرب)  بمعنى يلقى مبيّناً، والأمثال: جمع مثل وهو: الحال التي  تمثل صاحبها أي:  تشهره للناس وتعرفهم به فلا يلتبس بنظائره.****
*************************
****فَإِذَا   لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا   أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُ  مْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا   فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ   اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ   (4) سَيَهْدِيهِمْ وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ (5) وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ   عَرَّفَهَا لَهُمْ (6) يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا   اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ (7) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   فَتَعْسًا لَهُمْ وَأَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ (8) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَرِهُوا  مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ (9)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا: أي إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا في ساحة المعركة فاضربوا
رقابهم ضرباً شديداً تفصلون فيه الرقاب عن الأبدان.
حتى إذا أثخنتموهم: أي أكثرتم فيه القتل ولم يصبح لهم أمل في الانتصار عليكم.
فشدوا الوثاق: أي فأسروهم بدل قتلهم وشدوا الوثاق أي ما يوثق به الأسير من إسار قدأ كان
أو حبلا حتى لا يتفلتوا ويهربوا.
فإما مناً بعد وإما فداء1: أي بعد أسركم لهم وشد وثاقهم فإما أن تمنوا مناً أي تفكوهم من الأسر مجاناً,
وإما تفادونهم بمال أو أسير مسلم, وهذا بعد نهاية المعركة.
حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها: أي واصلوا القتال والأخذ والأسر إلى أن تضع الحرب أوزارها وهي آلاتها وذلك
عند إسلام الكفار أو دخولهم في عهدكم فهذه غاية انتهاء الحرب حتى لا تكون
فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله.
ذلك: أي الأمر ذلك الذي علمتم من استمرار القتال إلى غاية إسلام الكفار أو دخولهم
في عهدكم وذمتكم.
ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم: أي بغير قتال منكم كأن يخسف بهم الأرض أو يصيبهم بوباء ونحوه.
ولكن ليبلوا بعضكم ببعض: ولكن أمركم بالقتال وشرعه لكم لحكمة هي أن يبلوا بعضكم ببعض أي يختبركم
من يقاتل منكم ومن لا يقاتل, والمؤمن يقتل فيدخل الجنة والكافر يقتل فيدخل
النار
والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله2: أي قتلهم العدو, وقرئ قاتلوا في سبيل الله.
فلن يضل أعمالهم: أي لا يحبطها ولا يبطلها.
سيهديهم ويصلح بالهم: أي سيوفقهم إلى ما فيه خيرهم وسعادتهم ويصلح شأنهم.
ويدخلهم الجنة عرفها لهم: أي ويدخلهم يوم القيامة الجنة بينها لهم فعرفوها بما وصفها لهم في كتابه وعلى
لسان رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
إن تنصروا الله: أي في دينه ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين.
ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم: أي على عدوكم ويثبت أقدامكم في المعارك.
والذين كفروا فتعسا لهم: أي تعسوا تعسا أي هلاكا.
وأضل أعمالهم: أي أحبطها وأبطلها فلم يحصلوا بها على طائل.
ذلك: أي الضلال والتعس.
بأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله: أي من القرآن المشتمل على أنواع الهدايات والإصلاحات.
فأحبط أعمالهم: أي أبطلها وأضلها فلا ينتفعون بها لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.
****معنى الآيات:****
لقد  تقدم أن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله قد أضل أعمالهم وذلك لكفرهم  وصدهم  عن سبيل الله إذا كان الأمر كذلك فليقاتلوا لإنهاء كل من المفسدتين  كفرهم  وصدهم غيرهم عن الإسلام وهذا ما دل عليه قوله تعالى فإذا لقيتم3  الذين  كفروا فضرب الرقاب أي4 فاضربوا رقابهم ضربا يفصل الرأس عن الجسد  وواصلوا  قتالهم حتى إذا أثخنتموهم أي أكثرتم فيهم القتل, فشدوا الوثاق أي5  احكموا  ربط الأسرى بوضع الوثاق وهو الحبل في أيديهم وأرجلهم حتى لا  يتمكنوا من  قتلكم ولا الهرب منكم وبعد ذلك أنتم وما يراه إمامكم من  المصلحة العليا فإن  رأى المن فمنوا عليهم مجانا بلا مقابل, وإما تفادونهم  فداء بمال, أو  برجال, وستظل تلك حالكم قتل وأخذ وأسر ثم من عفو مجاني, أو  فداء بعوض  ومقابل إلى أن تضع الحرب أوزارها أي أثقالها من عدد وعتاد حربي,  وذلك  لوصولكم إلى الغاية من الحرب وهي أن يسلم الكافر, أو يدخل في ذمة  المسلمين,  وهو معنى قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة {وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا  تَكُونَ  فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ} . 
وقوله تعالى {ذَلِكَ} أي الأمر  الذي علمتم من استمرار القتل والأسر إلى أن  تضع الحرب أوزارها6 بالدخول  في7 الإسلام أو في ذمة المسلمين وقوله ولو  شاء الله لانتصر منهم أي بدون  قتال منكم ولكن بخسف أو وباء أو صواعق من  السماء ولكن لم يفعل ذلك من أجل  أن يبلوا بعضكم ببعض أي ليختبركم بهم.  فيعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين,  ويبلوهم بكم فيعاقب من شاء منهم بأيديكم,  ويتوب على من يشاء منهم كذلك, إذ  انتصارهم عليكم ووقوعهم تحت سلطانكم  يساعدهم على التوبة إلى الله والرجوع  إلى الحق فيسلموا فيفلحوا بالنجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة, وقوله تعالى  {وَالَّذِينَ قُاتلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللهِ} وفي قراءة8 والذين قتلوا في سبيل  الله وهذه عامة في شهداء أحد  وغيرهم وإن نزلت الآية فيهم فإن الله تعالى  يخبر عن أنعامه عليهم بقوله  فلن يضل أعمالهم سيهديهم في الدنيا ويوفقهم إلى  كل خير ويصلح شأنهم,  ويدخلهم في الآخرة الجنة عرفها لهم أي بينها لهم في  كتابه ولسان رسوله  وطيبها لهم أيضاً,9 وفي الآخرة يهديهم إلى منازلهم في  الجنة كما قال  الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فوالذي نفس محمد  بيده لأحدهم  أهدى بمنزله في الجنة من منزله الذي كان بالدنيا" (البخاري) ,  وقوله تعالى  {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللهَ  يَنْصُرْكُمْ  وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ} أي يا من آمنتم بالله ربا  وبالإسلام دينا  وبمحمد رسولا أن تنصروا الله بنصر دينه ونبيه وأوليائه  بقتال أعدائه  ينصركم الله ويجعل الغلبة لكم, ويثبت أقدامكم في كل معترك  لقيتم فيه  المشركين والكافرين. وهذا وعد من الله تعالى كم أنجزه لعباده  المؤمنين في  تاريخ الجهاد في سبيل الله، وقوله تعالى والذين كفروا فتعساً10  لهم أي  تعسوا تعسا11 وهلكوا هلاكا وخابوا وخسروا، وأضل أعمالهم فلم يعثروا  عليها  ولم يروا لها أدنى فائدة ذلك الجزاء وتلك العقوبة بأنهم أي بسبب  أنهم  كرهوا ما أنزل الله أي من القرآن من آيات التوحيد والشرائع والأحكام  فأحبط  أي لذلك أعمالهم فخسروا في الحياتين.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1-  وجوب الجهاد على أمة الإسلام ومواصلته كما بين تعالى في هذه الآيات إلى  أن  لا يبقى كافر يحارب بأن يدخلوا في الإسلام أو يعاهدوا ويدخلوا في ذمة   المسلمين ويقبلوا على إصلاح أنفسهم وإعدادها للخير والفلاح.
2- إمام المسلمين مخير في الأسرى بين المن والفداء، والقتل أيضا لأدلة من السنة.
3- بشرى المجاهدين في سبيل الله بإكرام الله لهم وإنعامه عليهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
4- يظفر بالنصر الحقيقي من نصر الله تعالى في دينه وأوليائه.
5- إنذار الكافرين بالتعاسة والشقاء في الدنيا والآخرة.
__________****
1-(منا) و (فداءً) : منصوبان على المفعولية المطلقة أي: تمنون مناً وإما تفدون فداء.
2 قرأ نافع (قاتلوا) بالبناء للفاعل, وقرأ حفص: (قوتلوا) بالبناء للمفعول.
3-  الفاء للتفريع أي: تفريع هذا الكلام على ما قبله, والمقصود تهوين شأن   الكافرين في قلوب المسلمين, وإغراء المسلمين بقطع دابر الكافرين و (إذا) :   ظرفية شرطية, وجوابها: (فضرب الرقاب) واللقاء معناه المقابلة في ساحة   الحرب.
4-(فضرب) : نصب ضرب على المفعولية المطلقة أي: فاضربوا الرقاب  ضرباً,  والجملة كناية عن قتل المشركين في ساحة المعركة سواء كان الضرب  بالسيف أو  الرمح أو السهام, فصارت هذه الجملة لما تحمله من معاني الأخذ  بالشدة كأنها  مثل سائر.
5-(الوثاق) بفتح الواو, ويجوز كسرها الشيء الذي يوثق به وهو كناية عن الأسر إذ الأسر يستلزم وضع الإسار في يد الأسير ليقاد به.
6- الأوزار: جمع وزر كحمل وأحمال، والمراد بها الأثقال من العتاد الحربي وهي كناية عن انتهاء الحرب بنصر الإسلام والمسلمين.
7-  اختلف في: هل هذه الآية منسوخة أو محكمة والصحيح أنها محكمة وأن الإمام   مخير بين القتل والأسر والفداء والمن ولكن لابد من النظر في مصلحة  الإسلام  والمسلمين فنظر الحاكم يكون محققاً للمصلحة العامة.
8-(قاتلوا) قراءة نافع و (قتلوا) قراءة حفص كما تقدم في النهر قريباً.
9- قال ابن عباس (عرفها لهم) أي طيبها لهم بأنواع الملاذ مأخوذ من العرف بفتح العين: الرائحة الطيبة.
10- التعس: الشقاء، ويطلق على الهلاك والخيبة والسقوط والانحطاط.
11-(تعسا)  : منصوب على المفعولية المطلقة كما في التفسير ويجوز أن يكون  مستعملاً في  الدعاء عليهم لقصد التحقير والتفضيع لشأنهم وهو مثل سقياً  ورعياً له وتباً  له وويحاً له، وإن كان هذا فإنه يتعين تقدير قول محذوف  أي: فقال الله:  تعساً لهم. كقول أم مسطح: تعس مسطح دعاء عليه.
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (2)  
الحلقة (784)
سورة محمد**
**مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 76الى صــــ 79)****
****
أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي  الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  دَمَّرَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ أَمْثَالُهَا (10) ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّ اللهَ مَوْلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَأَنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ لا مَوْلَى  لَهُمْ (11) إِنَّ اللهَ يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ  وَالنَّارُ مَثْوىً لَهُمْ (12) وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ  قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلا  نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ (13) أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَمَنْ  زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ (14)****
****شرح الكلمات:****
أفلم يسيروا في الأرض: أي أغفل هؤلاء المشركون فلم يسيروا في البلاد.
فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم: أي كيف كانت نهاية الذين من قبلهم كعاد وثمود.
دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها: أي دمر عليهم مساكنهم فأهلكهم وأولادهم وأموالهم وللكافرين أمثال تلك العاقبة السيئة.
وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم: أي لا ناصر لهم.
والذين كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون: أي بمتع الدنيا من مطاعم ومشارب وملابس ويأكلون.
كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم: أي كأكل الأنعام بنهم وازدراد والنار مأواهم.
وكأين من قرية: أي وكثير من أهل قرية هي أشد قوة. هي أشد قوة
من قريتك التي أخرجتك: أي مكة إذ أخرج أهلها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
أفمن كان على بينة من ربه: أي على حجة وبرهان من أمر دينه فهو يعبد الله على علم.
كمن زين له سوء عمله: أي كمن زين الشيطان له سوء عمله.
واتبعوا أهواءهم: أي واتبعوا أهواءهم في عبادة الأصنام والجواب ليسوا سواء ولا مماثلة بينهما أبدا.
****معنى الآيات:****
قوله  تعالى {أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ1} يوبخ تعالى المشركين المصرين  على الشرك والكفر على إصرارهم على الشرك والعناد فيقول أغفلوا {أَفَلَمْ  يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ دَمَّرَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ} كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط إذ دمر  تعالى عليهم بلادهم فأهلكهم وأولادهم وأموالهم فيعتبروا بذلك، وقوله تعالى  {وَلِلْكَافرين} أمثال تلك العاقبة المدمرة، وعيد لكفار مكة بأن ينزل  عليهم عقوبة كعقوبة الأولين إن لم يتوبوا من شركهم وإصرارهم عليه، وعنادهم  فيه. وقوله {ذَلِكَ2} أي نصر المؤمنين وقهر الكافرين بسبب أن الله مولى  الذين آمنوا أي وليهم ومتولي أمرهم وناصرهم. وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم لأن  الله تعالى خاذلهم ومن يخذله الله فلا ناصر له. قوله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ3  يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ} هذا وعد من الله تعالى لأهل الإيمان والعمل  الصالح بأن يدخلهم يوم القيامة جنات أي بساتين تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها  الأنهار وقوله {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ} في الدنيا بملاذها  وشهواتها، {وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ} إذ ليس لهم هم إلا  بطونهم وفروجهم، ولذا هم لا يلتفتون إلى الآخرة. {وَالنَّارُ مَثْوىً  لَهُمْ3} أي مقام ومنزل ومصير، وهذا وعيد شديد للكافرين. وهذا هو الترغيب  والترهيب الذي هو سمة بارزة في أسلوب القرآن في الهداية البشرية وقوله  تعالى {وَكَأَيِّنْ5 مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ  الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ6 أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلا نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ} هذه الآية  نزلت ساعة خروج الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من بيته إلى غار  ثور مهاجراً فقد التفت إلى مكة وقال أنت أحب البلاد إلى الله وأحب بلاد  الله إلي ولو أن المشركين لم يخرجونني لم أخرج منك. ومعنى الآية الكريمة  وكثير من القرى أهلها أشد قوة من أهل قريتك "مكة" التي أخرجك أهلها حيث  حكموا بإعدامه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أهلكناهم أي أهل تلك القرى  فلا ناصر وجد لهم عند إهلاكنا لهم. فكانت هذه الآية تحمل تسلية لرسول الله  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأي تسلية!! وقوله تعالى {أَفَمَنْ كَانَ  عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ} أي على علم وبرهان من صحة معتقده وعبادته  لله تعالى راجياً ثوابه خائفا من عقابه وهؤلاء هم المؤمنون، كمن زين له سوء  أي قبيح عمله من الشرك والكفر فهو يعبد الأصنام، واتبعوا أهواءهم هم في  ذلك فلم يتبعوا وحياً إلهياً ولا عقلا إنسانيا فهل حالهم كحال من ذكروا  قبلهم والجواب لا يتماثلان إذا بينهما من الفوارق كما بين الحياة والموت،  والجنة والنار.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- تقرير قاعدة: العاقل من اعتبر بغيره.
2- تقرير ولاية الله لأهل الإيمان والتقوى.
3- بيان الفرق بين الماديين وأهل الإيمان والاستقامة على منهج الإسلام.
4- تسلية الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تخفيفا من آلامه التي يعانيها من إعراض المشركين وصوفهم عن الإسلام.
__________****
1 الفاء للتفريع، تفريع هذه الجملة الكلامية على الجملة السابقة وهي: (والذين كفروا فتعساً لهم) والاستفهام للتقريرالتوبيخي  .
2  جائز أن يكون اسم الإشارة منصرفا إلى مضمون قوله تعالى (وللكافرين  أمثالها) فيفيد أن ما أصاب المشركين من الدمار والخزي والعار بسبب أن الله  ناصر الذين آمنوا وما في التفسير في غاية الوضوح.
3 كلام مستأنف  استئنافاً بيانياً، إذ هو بمثابة جواب لمن سأل عن حال المؤمنين في الآخرة  وحال الكافرين في الدنيا، أما في الآخرة فالأمر معلوم وهو أنهم أصحاب النار  هم فيها خالدون إذ بين تعالى حال المؤمنين في الآخرة، وحال الكافرين في  الدنيا.
4- المثوى: مكان الثواء، الذي هو الاستقرار، وشاهده قول الشاعر:
آذنتنا ببينها أسماء
رب ثاوٍ يمل منه الثواء
5-(كأين)  تدل بوضعها على كثرة العدد مثل كم والمراد بالقرية أهلها بدليل أهلكناهم  إذ لم يقل: أهلكناها، والمراد بالقرية هنا: مكة أم القرى وأضيفت إلى النبي  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تشريفاً لها زيادة على شرفها إذ هي بلد  الله الأمين.
6- أطلق الإخراج على ما عامل به المشركون الرسول صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الجفاء والأذى ومحاربة نشر الدعوة فكان ذلك  سبب خروجه منها، فأطلق الإخراج على مسبباته، وإلا فالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خرج باختياره ولم يكرهه المشركون على الخروج بل كانوا  يحاولون منعه من الخروج.****
******************************  ***********
مَثَلُ  الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ  غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ  وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ  مُصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا  فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ (15)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون: أي صفة الجنة دار السلام التي وعد الله بها عباده المتقين له.
من ماء غير آسن: أي غير متغير الريح والطعم لطول مكثه.
وأنهار من عسل مصفى: أي من الشمع وفضلات النحل.
وسقوا ماء حميما: أي حاراً شديد الحرارة.
فقطع أمعاءهم: أي مصارينهم فخرجت من أدبارهم.
****معنى الآيات:****
قوله  تعالى {مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي1 وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ} هذه الآية  الكريم تضمنت شرح وافية لأنهار الجنة، وشراب أهل النار، كما اشتملت على  مقارنة بين حال أهل الإيمان والتقوى وما وعدوا به من مغفرة ذنوبهم وإدخالهم  الجنة، وبين حال أهل النار وهم خالدون فيها وما وعدوا فيها من ألوان  العذاب الشديد فقوله تعالى {مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ} أي صفتها الممثلة لها  الشارحة لحالها التي وعد المتقون أي التي وعد الله تعالى بها عباده المتقين  له وهم أولياؤه الذين عبدوه ووحدوه فأطاعوه في الأمر والنهي فاقوا بذلك  الشرك والمعاصي. فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن2 أي غير متغير الطعم ولا الريح  بطول المكث وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه أي بحموضة ولم يصر قارصا ولذلك لم  يتغير ريحه أيضا وأنهار من خمرة لذة للشاربين3 أي وفيها أنهار من خمر هي  لذة لمن يشربها وسبب لذاذتها أنها غير كدرة ولا مسكرة ولا ريح غير طيبة  لها، وأنهار من عسل مصفى أي وفيها أنهار من عسل مصفى أي من الشمع وفضلات  النحل وقوله ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات أي من سائر أنواع 
الثمار من فواكه  وغيرها. ومع ذلك مغفرة من ربهم لسائر ذنوبهم فهل يستوي من هذه حالهم بحال  من هو خالد في النار لا يخرج منها وسقوا ماء حميما حارا شديد الحرارة فلما  سقوه وشربوه قطع أمعاءهم4 أي مصارينهم فخرجت من أدبارهم والعياذ بالله من  النار وحال أهل النار اللهم أجرنا من النار اللهم أجرنا من النار اللهم  أجرنا من النار.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- التقوى هي  السبب المورث للجنة هكذا جعلها الله عز وجل، والتقوى هي بعد الإيمان فعل  المأمورات وترك المنهيات من سائر أنواع الشرك والمعاصي.
2- بيان بعض نعيم الجنة من الشراب والفواكه.
3- بيان بعض عذاب النار وهو الخلود فيها وشرب الحميم.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء، وأن لا مماثلة بين أهل السعادة وأهل الشقاء.

__________****
1  هذه الآية مستأنفة استئنافاً بيانياً إذ فيها بيان لما قد يسأل عنه  السائل. (ومثل الجنة) مبتدأ والخبر محذوف يقدر بمثل مما سيوصف لكم أو ما  سيتلى عليكم أو مما يتلى عليكم مثل الجنة وجملة: (فيها أنهار) بدل مفصل من  مجمل.
2 أسن الماء: كضرب يأسن، وكنصر وفرح أيضاً فهو آسن: إذا تغير لونه.
3 اللذة: وصف وليست اسماً وهي تأنيث اللذ أي اللذيذ قال الشاعر:
ذكرت شباب اللذ غير قريب
ومجلس له طاب بين شروب
اللذاذة انفعال نفساني.
4 الأمعاء: جمع معي بكسر الميم وقد تفتح وهو ما ينتقل إليه الطعام بعد نزوله من المعدة، ويسمى عفج بوزن كتف.
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (3)  
الحلقة (785)
سورة محمد**
**مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 80الى صــــ 84)
****
ومنهم من يستمع إليك حتى إذا خرجوا  من عندك قالوا للذين أوتوا العلم ماذا قال آنفا أولئك الذين طبع الله على  قلوبهم واتبعوا أهواءهم (16) والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم (17)  فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة فقد جاء أشراطها فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم  ذكراهم (18) فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات  والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم (19)
شرح الكلمات:
ومنهم من يستمع إليك: أي ومن الكفار المنافقين من يستمع إليك في خطبة الجمعة.
ماذا قال آنفا: أي الساعة أي استهزاء منهم وسخرية يعنون أنه شيء لا يرجع إليه ولا يعتد به لعدم فائدته.
طبع الله على قلوبهم: أي بالكفر فلذا هم لا يعون.
واتبعوا أهواءهم: أي في الكفر والنفاق.
والذين اهتدوا: أي المؤمنون.
زادهم هدى: أي زادهم الله هدى.
وآتاهم تقواهم: أي ألهمهم ما يتقون به عذاب الله تعالى.
فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة: أي ما ينتظر أهل مكة إلا الساعة.
أن تأتيهم بغتة: أي فجأة.
فقد جاء أشراطها: أي علاماتها كبعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانشقاق القمر والدخان.
فأنى لهم إذ جاءتهم ذكراهم: أي أنى لهم إذا جاءتهم التذكر الذي ينفعهم إذ قد أغلق باب التوبة.
فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله: أي فبناء على ما تقدم لك يا نبينا فاعلم أنه لا يستحق العبودية إلا الله فاعبده وتوكل عليه.
واستغفر لذنبك: أي قل استغفر الله أو اللهم اغفر لي.
وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات: أي واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
والله يعلم متقلبكم: أي متصرفكم في النهار وأنتم تتصرفون في أمور دنياكم.
ومثواكم: أي مكان ثواكم وإقامتكم ونومك بالليل.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ومنهم من يستمع} إلي هذه الآية (16) والآية التي بعدها مدنيتان لا  شك لأنهما نزلت في شأن النافقين قال تعالى مخبرا رسوله عن بعض المنافقين  {ومنهم} أي ومن بعض المنافقين {من يستمع1 إليك} أي إلى حديثك يوم الجمعة  وأنت تخطب الناس على المنبر {حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك} أي من المسجد {قالوا  للذين أوتوا العلم} 2 من أصاحبك كعبد الله بن مسعود {ماذا قال آنفا} 3،  وقولهم هذا ظاهر عليه الخبث إذا لو كانوا مؤمنين محبين لقالوا ماذا قال  رسول الله آنفا، ولكن قالوا ماذا قال آنفا، وهم يعنون أن ما قاله الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بشيء مفيد يرجع إليه. قال تعالى {أولئك} أي البعداء  في الشر والنفاق الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم أي بالكفر والنفاق وذلك لكثرة  تلوثهم بأوضار الكفر والنفاق حتى ران على قلوبهم ذلك فكان ختما وطابعا على  قلوبهم، واتبعوا أهواءهم فهما علتان الأولى الطبع المانع من طلب الهداية  والثانية اتباع الهوى وهو يعمي ويصم، فلذا هم لا يهتدون، وقوله تعالى  {والذين اهتدوا} إلى الإيمان الصحيح والعمل الصالح زادهم الله هدى حسب سنته  في نماء الأشياء وزكاتها وزيادتها، وآتاهم تقواهم4 أي ألهمهم ما يتقون  وأعانهم على ذلك فهم يتقون مساخط الله تعالى ومن أعظمها الشرك والمعاصي.  وقوله تعالى في الآية الثالثة من هذا السياق (18) فهل ينظرون أي كفار قريش5  من زعماء الكفر في مكة إلا الساعة أي ما ينظرون إلا الساعة أي القيامة أن  تأتيهم بغتة أي فجأة إن كانوا ما ينظرون بإيمانهم إلا الساعة فالساعة قد  جاء أشراطها وأول أشراطها بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وثانيها الدخان،  وثالثها انشقاق القمر. وقوله تعالى {فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم ذكراهم6} أي أنى  لهم التذكر الذي ينفعهم إذا جاءت الساعة بل شروطها أي بظهور علاماتها  الكبرى7 لا تقبل التوبة من أحد لم يكن مؤمنا لقوله تعالى من سورة الأنعام  {يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت  في إيمانها خيرا} . على كل حال فالآية تستبطئ إيمان كفار مكة وتنكر عليهم  تأخر إيمانهم الذي لا داعي له مع ظهور أدلة العقل والنقل ووضوح الحجج  والبراهين الدالة على توحيد الله ووجوب عبادته وحده دون سواه ولذا قال  تعالى فاعلم8 أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين9 والمؤمنات أي  فاعلم يا محمد أنه لا معبود تنبغي له العبادة وتصلح له إلا الله الذي هو  خالق كل شيء ومالكه واستغفر أي اطلب من ربك المغفرة لك وللمؤمنين  والمؤمنات، وهذا الكلام وإن وجه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمراد منه على  الحقيقة أو بالأصالة غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم فكأنما قالب تعالى يا عباد  الله أيها الناس والرسول على رأسكم اعلموا أنه لا إله إلا الله  واستغفروا لذنوبكم مؤمنين ومؤمنات والله يعلم متقلبكم أي تصرفكم في النهار  في مصالح معاشكم ومعادكم ويعلم مثواكم10 في فرشكم نائمين فهو يعلمكم على ما  أنتم عليه في كل ساعة من ليل أو نهار فاخشوه واتقوه حتى تفوزوا برضاه في  جنات النعيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- من الجائز أن تكون السورة مكية وبها آية أو أكثر مدنية.
2- التحذير من اتباع الهوى فإنه يعمي ويصم والعياذ بالله.
3- بيان أن لقيام الساعة أشراطا أي11 علامات تظهر قبلها فتدل على قربها.
4- وجوب العلم بأنه لا إله إلا الله، وذلك يتم على الطريقة التالية:
الاعتراف  بأن الإنسان مخلوق كسائر المخلوقات حوله، وكل مخلوق لابد له من خالق فمن  خالق الإنسان والكون إذا؟ والجواب قطعا: الله. فما دام الله هو الخالق فمن  عداه مخلوق مفتقر إلى الله خالقه في حفظ حياته، ومن يؤله ويعبد إذا الخالق  أم المخلوق؟ والجواب: الخالق. إذا تعين أنه لا معبود إلا الله وهو بمعنى لا  إله إلا الله ولما كانت العبادة لا تعرف إلا بالوحي وجب الإيمان برسول  الله فكان لابد من زيادة محمد رسول الله فنقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول  الله.
__________
1 روي عن مقاتل أن هذه الآية نزلت في عبد  الله بن أبي بن سلول ورفاعة بن التابوت والحارث بن عمرو وزيد بن الصلت،  ومالك بن الدخشم من المنافقين بالمدينة إلا أن مالك بن الدخشم قد أسلم وحسن  إسلامه والاستماع السماع ولكن بعناية واهتمام يتظاهرون بذلك نفاقا لا غير.
2  هم نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عبد الله بن مسعود،  وأبوا الدرداء وابن عباس وإن كان يومها صغيرا فإنه لا مانع أن يسأل ويجيب  لما هو مؤهل له من طلب العلم والكمال فيه.
3-(آنفا) : أي الآن وهو أقرب  الأوقات، وسؤالهم هذا سؤال استهزاء، وآنفا لم يسمع إلا ظرفا هكذا، وقيل هو  مشتق من الأنف لأنه أول ما يظهر من البعير فأطلق على أقرب الوقت، ومنه أمر  أنف، ورقة أنف لم ترع بعد قال الشاعر:
ويحرم سر جارتهم عليهم
ويأكل جارهم أنف القصاع
4-مما  ذكر في هذه الزيادة أنه آتاهم تقواهم في الآخرة وأنه بين لهم ما يتقون  وأنه وفقهم للأخذ بالعزائم وترك الرخص وما في التفسير أشمل وأوضح.
5- يبدو أنه ما هناك حاجة إلى تخصيص كفار قريش بهذا الخطب وإن كانوا داخلين فيه لأن السورة مدنية.
6- أي: من أين لهم التذكر إذا جاءتهم الساعة.
7-  في صحيح مسلم عن حذيفة والبراء قالا: كنا نتذاكر الساعة إذا أشرف علينا  رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم فقال: "بما تتذاكرون؟ قلنا نتذاكر الساعة. قال:  إنها لا تقوم حتى تروا قبلها عشر آيات،: الدخان ودابة الأرض وخسفا بالمشرق  وخسفا بالمغرب وخسفا بجزيرة العرب، والدجال وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ويأجوج  ومأجوج ونزول عيسى ونارا تخرج من عدن".
8- هذه الآية من أدلة وجوب العلم قبل القول والعمل، وهو ما بوب به البخاري رحمه الله تعالى.
9-  لا ذنب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعصمته، وإنما هو من باب قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم " إنه ليغان على قلبي وإني استغفر الله في اليوم مائة مرة".
10 المثوى: المآل والمرجع.
11 روى مسلم وغيره عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "بعثة أنا والساعة كهاتين وضم السبابة والوسطى".
****************************
ويقول  الذين آمنوا لولا نزلت سورة فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال رأيت  الذين في قلوبهم مرض ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت فأولى لهم (20)  طاعة وقول معروف فإذا عزم الأمر فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم (21) فهل  عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم (22) أولئك الذين  لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم (23) 
شرح الكلمات:
لولا نزلت سورة: أي هلا نزلت سورة يقول هذا المؤمنون طلبا للجهاد.
سورة محكمة: أي لم ينسخ منها شيء من أوامرها ونواهيها.
وذكر فيها القتال: أي طلب القتال بالدعوة إليه والترغيب فيه.
في قلوبهم مرض: أي شك وهم المنافقون.
نظر المغشي عليه من الموت: أي خوفا من القتال وكراهية لهم فتراهم ينظرون إلى الرسول مثل نظر المغشي عليه من سكرات الموت.
فأولى لهم طاعة وقول معروف: أي فأجدر بهم طاعة لرسول الله وقول معروف حسن له.
فإذا عزم الأمر: أي فرض القتال وجد أمر الخروج إليه.
فلوا صدقوا الله: أي وفوا له ما تعهدوا به من أنهم يقاتلون.
لكان خيرا لهم: أي الوفاء بما تعهدوا به خيرا في دنياهم وآخرتهم.
فهل عسيتم أن توليتم: أي أعرضتم عن الإيمان الصوري الذي أنتم عليه وأعلنتم عن كفركم.
أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم: أي تفسدوا في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي ولا تصلوا أرحامكم.
فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم: أي فعل تعالى ذلك بهم فلذا هم لا يسمعون الحق ولا يبصرون الخير والمعروف.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى ويقول الذين آمنوا إلى آخر السورة ظاهره أنه مدني وليس بمكي وهو  كذلك فأغلب آي السورة مدني إذا، ولا حرج: لأن القتال لم يفرض إلا بعد  الهجرة النبوية والنفاق لم يظهر إلا بعد الهجرة كذلك السياق الآن في علاج  النفاق وأمور الجهاد قال تعالى ويقول الذين آمنوا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم متمنين الجهاد لولا نزلت1 سورة أي هلا أنزل الله سورة  قرآنية تأمر بالجهاد قال تعالى فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة ليس فيها نسخ وذكر  فيها القتال أي الأمر به والترغيب فيه. رأيت يا محمد الذين في قلوبهم مرض  أي مرض الشك والنفاق ينظرون إليك يا رسولنا2 نظر أي مثل نظر المغشي أي  المغمي عليه من الموت أي من سياقات الموت وسكراته. قال تعالى 
{فأولى  لهم} هذا اللفظ صالح لأن يكون دعاء عليهم بالهلاك3 أي هلاك لهم لجبنهم  ونفاقهم وصالح أن يكون بمعنى الأجدار بمثلهم طاعة لله ورسوله وقول معروف أي  حسن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقوله تعالى فإذا عزم أي جد الأمر  للجهاد فلو صدقوا الله ما عاهدوا عليه من أنهم يقاتلون مع رسوله لكان خيرا  لهم في الدنيا والآخرة. ثم قال لهم مخاطبا إياهم توبيخا وتقريعا فهل عسيتم  بكسر السين4 وفتحها قراءتان إن توليتم أي عن الإيمان الصوري إلى الكفر  الظاهر فأعلنتم عن ردتكم أن تفسدوا في الأرض بفعل الشرك وارتكاب المعاصي  وتقطعوا أرحامكم بإعلان الحرب على أقربائكم المؤمنين الصادقين. هذا إذا كان  التولي بمعنى الرجوع إلى الكفر العلني وإن كان بمعنى الحكم فالأمر كذلك  إذا حكموا ليفعلون ما هو أعظم من الشرك والفساد في الأرض وتقطيع الأرحام،  وأخيرا سجلت الآية (22) لعنة الله فقال تعالى أولئك أي البعداء في الخسة  والحطة الذين لعنهم الله فأبعدهم من رحمته فأصمهم عن سماع الحق وأعمى  أبصارهم عن رؤية الهدى والطريق المستقيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- جواز تمني الخير والأولى أن يسأل الله تعالى ولا يتمنى بلفظ ليت كذا.
2- في القرآن محكم ومنسوخ من الآيات وكله كلام الله يتلى ويتقرب به إلى الله تعالى ويعمل بالمحكم دون المنسوخ وهو قليل جدا.
3- ذم الجبن والخور والهزيمة الروحية.
4- شر الخلق من إذا تولى أفسد في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1 شوقا إلى الجهاد وما أعد الله من ثواب لأهله، كما هو اشتياق للوحي ونزوله.
2 نظر مغمومين مغتاظين بتحديد وتحديق كمن يشخص بصره عند الموت.
3 أولى: قال الأصمعي معناه قاربه ما يهلكه.
4 قرأ نافع وحده بكسر السين وفتحها ما عداه حفص وغيره.
****
****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (4)  
الحلقة (786)
سورة محمد**
**مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 85الى صــــ 89)

****أفلا   يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها (24) إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم من   بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سول لهم وأملى لهم (25) ذلك بأنهم قالوا   للذين كرهوا ما نزل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر والله يعلم إسرارهم (26)   فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم (27) ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما   أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم (28)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
أفلا يتدبرون القرآن: أي يتفكرون فيه فيعرفون الحق من الباطل.
أم على قلوب أقفالها: أي بل على قلوب لهم أقفالها فهم لا يفهمون إن تدبروا.
إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم: أي رجعوا كافرين بنفاقهم.
من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى: أو من بعد ما تبين له صدق الرسول وصحة دينه بالحجج والبراهين.
الشيطان سول لهم وأملي لهم: أي زين لهم الشيطان نفاقهم وأملى لهم أي واعدهم بطول العمر ومناهم.
ذلك بأنهم قالوا الذين كرهوا ما أنزل الله: أي ذلك الإضلال بسبب قولهم للذين كرهوا ما أنزل الله وهم المشركون.
سنطيعكم  في بعض الأمر: أي بأن نتعاون معكم على عداوة الرسول وبتثبيط  المؤمنين عن  الجهاد وكان ذلك سرا منهم لا جهرة فأظهره الله لرسوله.
يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم: أي بمقامع من حديد يضربون وجوههم وظهورهم.
ذلك  بأنهم اتبعوا ما اسخط الله: أي التوفي على الحالة المذكورة من الضرب  على  الوجوه والظهور بسبب إتباعهم ما أسقط الله من الشرك والمعاصي.
وكرهوا رضوانه: أي ما يرضيه تعالى من التوحيد والعمل الصالح.
فأحبط أعمالهم: أي أبطلها فلم يحصلوا منها على ثواب حسن.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما  زال السياق في تأديب المنافقين بعيبهم والإنكار عليهم وتهديدهم لعلهم   يرجعون إذ حالهم كحال المشركين في مكة فقال تعالى {أفلا يتدبرون1 القرآن}   أي مالهم؟ أغفلوا فلم يتدبروا 
القرآن أي يتفكروا فيه فيعرفوا الحق من  الباطل والهدى من2 الضلال لأن  القرآن نزل لبيان ذلك. أم على قلوب أقفالها  أي بل على قلوب3 لهم أقفالها  أي اقفل الله على قلوبهم فلا يعقلون ما أنزل  الله في كتابه من المواعظ  والعبر والحجج والأدلة والبراهين حتى يكون الله  هو الذي يفتح تلك الأقفال،  والله تعالى يقفل ويفتح حسب سنن له في ذلك وقد  ذكرنا هذا المعنى مرات في  بيان الهداية والإضلال، وقوله تعالى {إن الذين4  ارتدوا على أدبارهم} أي  رجعوا إلى الكفر بقلوبهم دون ألسنتهم وهم المنافقون  من بعد ما تبين لهم  الهدى أي صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحة دينه  الإسلام هؤلاء المرتدون  الشيطان سول لهم أي زين له ذلك الارتداد وأملى لهم  أي واعدهم ممنيا لهم  بطول العمر والبقاء الطويل في الحياة والعيش الطيب  الواسع فيها وقوله  تعالى ذلك أي الإضلال الذي حصل لهم بسبب أنهم قالوا  للذين كرهوا ما أنزل  الله من القرآن والشرائع وإبطال الشرك والشر والفساد  وهم المشركون قالوا  لهم سرا وخفية سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر، وذلك كعدم قتالكم  وتثبيط الناس عن  القتال إلى غير ذلك مما أسروه لإخوانهم المشركين. وقوله  تعالى والله يعلم  إسرارهم5 يخبر تعالى انهم لما كانوا يسرون كلمات الكفر  للمشركين كان تعالى  مطلعا عليهم فهو يعلم إسرارهم وأسرارهم وها هو ذا قد  أطلع عليهم رسوله  والمؤمنين. وقوله تعالى فكيف أي حالهم إذا توفتهم  الملائكة ملك الموت  وأعوانه من ملائكة العذاب وهم يضربون بمقامع من حديد  وجوههم وأدبارهم أي  ظهورهم. وقوله تعالى ذلك أي العذاب النازل بهم بسبب  أنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط  الله من الكفر به وبرسوله. وكرهوا رضوانه أي ما يرضيه  عنهم وهو الجهاد في  سبيله فأحبط الله أعمالهم أي أبطلها فلم يثبهم عليها  لأنهم مشركون كافرون  وعمل المشرك والكافر باطل وهو خاسر.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- وجوب تدبر القرآن الكريم عند تلاوته أو سماعه وهو تفهم معانيه في حدود قدرة المسلم على الفهم.
2- الارتداد عن الإسلام كالرجوع عن الطاعة إلى المعصية سببهما تزيين الشيطان للعبد ذلك وإملاؤه له بالتمني والوعد الكاذب.
3- من الردة التعاون مع الكافرين على المؤمنين بأي شكل من أشكال التعاون ضد الإسلام والمسلمين.
4- تقرير عقيدة عذاب القبر وأنه حق ثابت أعاذنا الله منه آمين.
__________****
1  الاستفهام للتعجب من سوء عملهم بالقرآن وإعراضهم عن سماعه و (بل)  للإضراب  الانتقالي أي: بل على قلوبهم أقفال، والتدبر: التفهم مشتق من دبر  الشيء أي:  خلقه.
2 ويعرفوا كذلك ما أعد الله للذين لم يتولوا عن الإسلام من عزة ونصر في الدنيا، ومن نعيم مقيم في الآخرة.
3 لم يقل على قلوبهم فنكر القلوب وقال: (على قلوب) لتدخل قلوب غيرهم فلا يكون خاصا بهم، والقفل: حديده يغلق بها الباب.
4  اختلف في هؤلاء المرتدين فقال قتادة هم كفار أهل الكتاب وقال ابن عباس   وغيره: هم المنافقون، وكونهم المنافقين أعم إذ من اليهود منافقون.
5 قرأ نافع والجمهور (أسرارهم) بفتح الهمزة، وقرأ حفص (إسرارهم) بكسرها فالإسرار بالكسر: مصدر أسر إسرارا وبالفتح جمع سر.****
******************************  *************
أم  حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم (29) ولو نشاء  لأريناكهم  فلعرفتهم بسيماهم ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول والله يعلم أعمالكم  (30)  ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم (31) إن  الذين  كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وشاقوا الرسول من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى  لن يضروا  الله شيئا وسيحبط أعمالهم (32)****
****شرح الكلمات:****
في قلوبهم مرض: أي مرض النفاق.
أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم: أي أن لن يظهر أحقادهم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين.
ولو نشاء لأريناكهم: أي لعرفناك بهم فلعرفتهم.
سيماهم: أي بعلاماتهم.
ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول: أي إذا تكلموا عند في لحن القول أي معناه وذلك بأن يعرضوا فيه بتهجين أمر المسلمين أي تقبيح أمرهم.
والله يعلم أعمالكم: أي أيها المؤمنون إن الله يعلم أعمالكم وسيجزيكم بها خيرا.
ولنبلونكم: ولنختبرنكم بالجهاد وغيره من التكاليف.
حتى نعلم: أي نعلم علم ظهور لكم ولغيركم إذ الله يعلم ذلك قبل ظهوره لما حواه كتاب المقادير.
المجاهدين منكم والصابرين: أي الذين جاهدوا وصبروا من غيرهم.
ونبلوا أخباركم: أي ونظهر أخباركم للناس من طاعة وعصيان في الجهاد وفي غيره.
إن الذين كفروا: أي بالله ولقائه ورسوله وما جاء به من الدين الحق.
وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي عن الإسلام.
وشاقوا الرسول: أي خالفوه وعادوه وحاربوه.
من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى: أي عرفوا أن الرسول حق والإسلام حق كاليهود وغيرهم.
لن يضروا الله شيئا: أي من الضرر لأنه متعال أن يناله خلقه بضرر.
وسيحبط أعمالهم: أي يبطلها فلا تثمر لهم ما يرجونه منها في الدنيا والآخرة.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين بكشف عوارهم وإزاحة الستار  عما  في قلوبهم من الشك والنفاق فقال تعالى {أم} 1 أي أحسب الذين في قلوبهم  مرض  وهم المنافقون والمرض هو مرض النفاق الناجم عن الشك في الإسلام  وشرائعه أن  لن يخرج الله أضغانهم2 أي أحقادهم فيظهرها لرسوله والمؤمنين  فحسبانهم هذا  باطل وقوله تعالى لرسوله {ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم  بسيماهم} أي بعلامات  النفاق فيهم وقوله {ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول} 3 أي  وعزتي وجلالي لتعرفنهم  في لحن القول أي في معاني كلامهم إذا تكلموا عندك  وبين يديك فإن كلامهم ل  يخلو من التعريض باللمؤمنين بانتقاصهم والقدح في  أعمالهم، كما قيل (من أضمر  سريرة ألبسه الله رداءها) وقوله تعالى في خطابه  المؤمنين {والله يعلم  أعمالكم} ولازم أنه سيجزيكم بها فاصبروا على  الإيمان والتقوى. {ولنبلونكم4}  أي ولنختبرنكم بالجهاد والإنفاق والتكاليف  {حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم  والصابرين} أي حتى نظهر ذلك لكم فتعرفوا المجاهد  من القاعد والصابر من  الضاجر منكم وبينكم، {ونبلو أخباركم} أي ما تخبرون  به عن أنفسكم وتتحدثون  به فنظهر الصدق من خلافه فيه، ولذا كان الفضيل بن  عياض رحمه الله تعالى إذا  قرأ هذه الآية بكى وقال اللهم لا تبتلنا فإنك  إذا بلوتنا فضحتنا وهتكت  أستارنا، وقوله جل ذكره {إن الذين كفروا5} أي  كذبوا الله ورسوله {وصدوا عن  سبيل الله} أي الإسلام فصرفوا الناس عنه بأي  سبب من الأسباب، {وشاقوا  الرسول} أي خالفوه وعادوه وحاربوه {من بعد ما  تبين لهم الهدى} أي ظهر لهم  الحق وأن الرسول حق والإسلام حق بالحجج  والبراهين هؤلاء الكفرة لن يضروا  الله شيئا من الضرر لتنزهه عن صفات  المحدثين من خلقه ولا امتناعه تعالى  وعزته، {وسيحبط أعمالهم} أي يبطلها  عليهم فلا ينالون بها ما يؤملون في  الدنيا بذهاب كيدهم وخيبة أملهم إذ  ينصر الله رسوله ويعلي كلمته، وفي  الآخرة لأن الأعمال المشرك والكافر  باطلة حابطة لا ثواب عليها سوى ثواب  الجزاء المهين.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- بيان حقيقة وهي من أسر سريرة ألبسه الله رداءها فكشفه للناس.
2- ومن أحب شيئا ظهر على وجهه وفلتات لسانه.
3-  تقرير قاعدة وهي أنه لبد من الابتلاء لمن دخل في الإسلام ليكون الإيمان   على حقيقته لا إيمانا صوريا أدنى فتنه تصيب صاحبه يرتد بها عن الإسلام.
4- أعمال المشرك والكافر باطلة لا ثواب خير عليها لأن الشرك محبط للأعمال الصالحة.
__________****
1-(أم) هي المنقطعة المقدرة ببل وهمزة الاستفهام: فبل: للإضراب الانتقالي، والاستفهام إنكاري.
2 الأضغان: جمع ضغن كحمل وأحمال، وهو الحقد والعداوة ومحلها القلب: قال الشاعر:
الضاربين بكل أبيض مخذم
والطاعنين مجامع الأضغان
3-(لحن القول) هو ما يفهم من الكلام بالتعريض والإشارة ل بصريح القول.
4 بلا يبلوا بلوا المرء اختبره، فالبلو: الاختبار والتعرف على حال الشيء، ويكون في الشرع بالأمر والنهي.
5 يدخل في هذا اللفظ كفار قريش وكفار اليهود والمنافقون.****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة محمد - (5)  
الحلقة (787)
سورة محمد**
**مدنية
وآياتها ثمان وثلاثون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 90الى صــــ 97)

****ياأيها   الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم (33) إن  الذين  كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار فلن يغفر الله لهم (34)  فلا  تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم  (35)  إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا يؤتكم أجوركم ولا  يسألكم  أموالكم (36) إن يسألكموها فيحفكم تبخلوا ويخرج أضغانكم (37)  هاأنتم هؤلاء  تدعون لتنفقوا في سبيل الله فمنكم من يبخل ومن يبخل فإنما  يبخل عن نفسه  والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم  لا يكونوا  أمثالكم (38)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم: أي بالرياء والشرك والمعاصي.
وصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي عن الإسلام.
فلن يغفر الله لهم: أي لأنهم ماتوا على الكفر والكفر محبط للعمل.
فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم: أي فلا تضعفوا وتدعوا إلى الصلح مع الكفار.
وأنتم الأعلون: أي الغالبون القاهرون.
ولن يتركم أعمالكم: أي ولن ينقصكم أجر أعمالكم وثوابها.
إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو: أي الاشتغال بالدنيا والتفرغ لها ما هو إلا لهو ولعب لعدم الفائدة منه.
ولا يسألكم أموالكم: أي ولا يكلفكم بإنفاق أموالكم كلها بل الزكاة فقط.
فيحفكم تبخلوا: أي بالمبالغة في طلبكم المال تبخلوا.
ويخرج أضغانكم: أي أحقادكم وبغضكم لدين الإسلام.
فإنما يبخل عن نفسه: أي عائد ذلك على نفسه لا على غيره فهو الذي يحرم الثواب.
وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم: أي عن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله يأت بآخرين غيركم.
ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم: أي في الطاعة أي يكونوا أطوع منكم لله ورسوله.
****معنى الآيات:****
لما  ذكر تعالى الكفار ومشاقتهم لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم نادى المؤمنين1   وأمرهم بطاعته وطاعة رسوله فقال يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله ربا وبالإسلام   دينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول أي فيما يأمرانكم به   وينهيانكم عنه من المعتقدات والأقول والأعمال ولا تبطلوا2 أعمالكم أي   وينهاهم أن 
يبطلوا أعمالهم بالشرك والرياء والمعاصي والمراد من إبطال  الأعمال أي  حرمانهم من ثوابها، ثم أعلمهم مذكرا واعظا لهم فقال إن الذين  كفروا أي  بالله ورسوله وصدوا عن سبيل الله أي عن الإسلام بأي سبب من  الأسباب ثم  ماتوا وهم كفار قبل أن يتوبوا. فهؤلاء لن يغفر الله لهم ويعذبهم  العذاب  المعد لأمثالهم وقوله تعالى فلا تهنوا وتدعوا3 إلى السلم وأنتم4  الأعلون  والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم ينهى الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن  يضعفوا  عن قتال أعدائهم من الكافرين ويدعوا الكافرين إلى الصلح والمهادنة  وهم  أقوياء قادرون وهو معنى قوله وأنتم الأعلون أي الغالبون القاهرون. ولن   5يتركم أعمالكم أي لا ينقصكم أجر أعمالكم بل يجزيكم بها ويزدكم من فضله   وقوله {إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو} هذه حقيقة وهي أن الحياة الدنيا إن   أقبل عليها العبد ناسيا الدار الآخرة مقبلا على الدنيا لن تكون في حقه إلا   لهوا ولعبا باعتبار أنه لم يظفر منها على طائل ولم تعد عليه بعائد خير   وإسعاد كاللاعب اللاهي بشيء يلعب ويلهو فترة ثم لا يعود عليه ذلك اللعب   بشيء كلعب الصبيان ولهوهم فإنهم يلهون ويلعبون بجد ثم يعودون إلى والديهم   يطلبون الطعام والشراب.
 وقوله وإن تؤمنوا أي الإيمان الصحيح وتتقوا ما  يغضب ربكم ويسخطه عليكم من  الشرك والمعاصي يؤتكم أجوركم المترتبة على  الإيمان والتقوى. وقوله ولا  يسألكم أموالكم أي ولا يطلب منكم أموالكم كلها  أي كراهة إحفائكم بذلك إن  يسألكموها فيحفكم6 أي بكثرة الإلحاح عليكم تبخلوا  إذ هذا معروف من طباع  البشر أن الإنسان إذا ألح وألحف عليه في الطلب يبخل  بالمال ولم يعطه وقد  يترك الإسلام لذلك، وقوله ويخرج أضغانكم أي أحقادكم  وبغضكم للدين  وكراهيتكم له ولذا لم يسألكم أموالكم وقوله تعالى: 7 {ها أنتم  هؤلاء  تدعون8 لتنفقوا في سبيل الله} أي جزءا من أموالكم في الزكاة أو  الجهاد لا  كل أموالكم لما يعلم تعالى من شح النفس بالمال وقوله {فمنكم من  يبخل} أي  يمنع ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل عن9 نفسه إذ هي التي حرمها أجر النفقة  في سبيل  الله ذات الأجر العظيم وقوله {والله الغني وأنتم 
الفقراء} إلى  الله تعالى فهو غني عنكم لا يحضكم على النفقة لحاجته إليها  ولكن لحاجتكم  أنتم إليها إذ بها تزكوا نفوسكم وتقوم أموركم وتنتصروا على  عدوكم وقوله وإن  تتولوا أي ترجعوا عن الإسلام إلى الكفر والعياذ بالله  يستبدل الله بكم  قوما غيركم أي يذهبكم ويأت بآخرين ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم  بل يكونون أطوع إلى  الله تعالى منكم وأسرع امتثالا لما يطلب منهم. وحاشاهم  أن يتولوا وما  تولوا ولا استبدل الله تعالى بهم غيرهم. وإنما هذا من باب  حثهم على معالي  الأمور والأخذ بعزائمها نظرا لمكانتهم من هذه الأمة فهم  أشرفها وأكملها  وأطوعها لله وأحبها له ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله.
2- وجوب إتمام العمل الصالح من صلاة وغيرها بالشروع فيه.
3- بطلان العمل الصالح بالرياء أو إفساده عند أدائه أو بالردة عن الإسلام.
4- حرمة الركون إلى مصالحة الأعداء مع القدرة على قتالهم والتمكن من دفع شرهم.
5- التنفير من الإقبال على الدنيا والإعراض عن الآخرة.
6- حرمة البخل مع الجدة والسعة.
__________****
1  بقوله: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) وجملة النداء معترضة بين جملة (إن الذين   كفروا وصدوا) الخ وبين (الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار)   .
2 إبطال العمل: أي جعله باطلا أي: لا فائدة منه لا ثواب، فالإبطال  تتصف به  الأشياء الموجودة، وكان الحسن البصري يقول: لا تبطلوا أعمالكم  بالمعاصي،  وما يبطل العمل على الحقيقة هو أمور ثلاثة: الشرك والرياء، وأداء  العمل  على غير الوجه المشروع عليه.
3 الفاء للتفريع.
4 و (الأعلون) معناه الغالبون المنتصرون.
5 أي: لا ينقصكم، ومنه الموتور: الذي قتل له قتيل، وفي الحديث الصحيح: "من فاتته صلاة العصر فكأنما وتر أهله وماله".
6 يقال: أحفى في المسألة وألح بمعنى واحد.
7(ها)  : حرف تنبيه، وفي إعراب الجملة وجهان الأول: وهو أن يكون (أنتم)  مبتدأ و  (هؤلاء) منادى معترض، و (تدعون) الخبر، والثاني: أن يكون (أنتم)  مبتدأ و  (هؤلاء) خبره، وجملة: (تدعون) مستأنفة مؤكدة ومقررة لما سبق.
8 أي: في  الحال وجائز أن يدعو في المستقبل، إذ الجهاد مستمر والحاجة إلى  الإنفاق لا  تنقطع، سبيل الله: والمراد بها الجهاد وهي كل ما يوصل إلى  مرضاة الله  تعالى.
9 يجوز في (يبخل) أن يعدى بعن وبعلى يقال: بخل عليه بكذا أو بخل  عنه بكذا  أو يضمن معنى أمسك، وحينئذ فتعديته بعلى نحو: أمسك عليك لسانك.****
******************************  *
****سورة الفتح1
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية****
****بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا  فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا (1) ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم   نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما (2) وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا (3) هو الذي   أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جنود   السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما (4) ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات   تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك عند الله   فوزا عظيما (5) ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات الظانين   بالله ظن السوء عليهم دائرة السوء وغضب الله عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم   وساءت مصيرا (6) ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما (7)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا: أي قضينا لك بفتح مكة وغيرها عنوة بجاهدك فتحا ظاهرا بينا.
ليغفر لك الله: أي بسبب شكرك له وجهادك في سبيله.
ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر: أي ما تقدم الفتح وما تأخر عنه.
ويتم نعمته عليك: أي ينصرك على أعدائك وإظهار دينك ورفع ذكرك.
ويهديك صراطا مستقيما: ويرشدك طريقا من الدين لا اعوجاج فيه يفضي بك إلى رضوان ربك.
وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا: أي وينصرك الله على أعدائك ومن ناوأك نصر عزيزا لا يغلبه غالب، ولا يدفعه دافع.
أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين: أي الطمأنينة بعد ما أصابهم من الاضطراب والقلق من جراء الصلح.
وكان الله عليما حكيما: أي عليما بخلقه حكيما في تدبيره لأوليائه.
ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات: أي قضى بالفتح ليشكروه ويجاهدوا في سبيله ليدخلهم جنات.
وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما: أي وكان ذاك الإدخال والتكفير للسيئات فوزا عظيما.
ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات: والمشركين والمشركات أي يعذبهم بالهم والحزن لما يرون من نصرة الإسلام وعزة أهله.
الظانين بالله ظن السوء: أي أن الله لا ينصر محمدا وأصحابه.
عليهم دائرة السوء: أي بالذل والعذاب والهوان.
وكان الله عزيزا حكيما: أي كان وما زال تعالى غالبا لا يغلب حكيما في الانتقام من أعدائه.
****معنى الآيات:****
قوله  تعالى {إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا} الآيات هذه فاتحة سورة الفتح التي  قال  فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لقد أنزلت علي سورة لهي أحب إلي  مما  طلعت عليه الشمس، ثم قرأ {إنا فتحنا لك فتحا2 مبينا} " وذلك بعد صلح   الحديبية سنة ست من الهجرة وفي منصرفه منه وهو في طريقه عائد مع أصحابه إلى   المدينة النبوية. وقد خالط أصحابه حزن وكآبة حيث صدوا عن المسجد الحرام   فعادوا ولم يؤدوا مناسك العمرة التي خرجوا لها، وتمت أحداث جسام تحمل فيها   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يقدر عليه من أولي العزم غيره فجزاه   الله وأصحابه وكافاهم على صبرهم وجهادهم بما تضمنته هذه الآيات إلى قوله   {وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما} فقوله تعالى {إنا فتحنا لك} يا رسولنا   {فتحا مبينا} أي قضينا لك بفتح مكة وخيبر وغيرهما ثمرة من ثمرات جهادك   وصبرك وهو أمر واقع لا محالة وهذا الصلح بادية الفتح فاحمد ربك واشكره   ليغفر لك بذلك وبجهادك وصبرك ما تقدم من3 ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك   بنصرك على أعدائك وعلى كل من ناوأك، ويهديك صراطا مستقيما أي ويرشدك إلى   طرق لا اعوجاج فيه يفضي بك وبكل من يسلكه إلى الفوز في الدنيا والآخرة وهو   الإسلام دين الله الذي لا يقبل دينا سواه. وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا أي   وينصرك ربك على أعدائك وخصوم دعوتك نصرا عزيزا إي ذا عز لا ذل معه هذه أربع   عطايا كانت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففرح بها وهي مغفرة الذنب   السابق واللاحق، الفتح للبلاد، الهداية إلى أقوم طريق يفضي إلى سعادة   الدارين، والنصر المؤزر العزيز، فلذا قال أنزلت عل آية هي أحب إلي من   الدنيا جميعا. وقوله تعالى {هو الذي أنزل السكينة في4 قلوب المؤمنين   ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم} أي هو الله المنعم عليك بما ذكر لك الذي أنزل   السكينة أي الطمأنينة على قلوب المؤمنين من أصحابك وكان عددهم ألفا   وأربعمائة صاحب أنزل السكينة عليهم بعد اضطراب شديد أصاب نفوسهم دل عليه   قول عمر رضي الله عنه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ألست نبي الله حقا؟ قال:   بلى، قلت ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل؟ قال: بلى، قلت فلما نعطي   الدنية في ديننا إذا؟ قال إني رسول الله ولست أعصيه وهو ناصري. قلت أولست   كنت تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به؟ قال فأتيت أبا بكر فقلت يا أبا بكر   أليس هذا نبي الله حقا؟ قال بلى، قلت: ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل؟   قال بلى، قلت: فلما الدنية في ديننا؟ قال أيها الرجل إنه رسول الله وليس   يعصي ربه وهو ناصره فاستمسك بغرزه أي سر على نهجه ولا تخالفه. فوالله إنه   لعلى الحق، قلت أليس كان يحدثنا أنه سيأتي البيت ويطوف به؟ قال بلى. قال   فهل أخبرك أنه العام؟ قلت: لا قال فإنك تأتيه وتطوف به. وقوله {ليزدادوا   إيمانا مع إيمانهم} أي بشرائع الإسلام كلما نزل حكم آمنوا به وعملوا به ومن   ذلك الجهاد وبذلك يكون إيمانهم في ازدياد. وقوله تعالى ولله جنود5  السموات  والأرض أي ملائكة السماء وملائكة الأرض وكل ذي شوكة وقوة من  الكائنات هو  لله كغيره ويسخره كما شاء ومتى شاء فقد يسلط جيشا كافرا على  جيش كافر نصرة  للجيش مؤمن والمراد من هذا أنه تعالى قادر على نصرة نبيه  ودينه بغيركم أيها  المؤمنون وكان الله وما زال أزلا وأبدا عليما بخلقه  حكيما في تدبير أمور  خلقه. وقوله تعالى {ليدخل المؤمنين6 والمؤمنات جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار  خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك} أي  الإدخال للجنة وتكفير السيئات  فوزا عظيما أي فتح على رسوله والمؤمنين  ليشكروا بالطاعة والجهاد والصبر أي  تم كل ذلك ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات  الآية. وقوله {ويعذب7 المنافقين  والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات} أي فتح  على رسوله والمؤمنين ونصرهم ووهبهم  ما وهبهم من الكمال ليكون ذلك غما وهما  وحزنا يعذب الله به المنافقين  والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات في الدنيا  والآخرة وقوله {الظانين بالله ظن  السوء8} هذا وصف للمنافقين والمنافقات  والمشركين والمشركات حيث إنهم كانوا  ظانين أن الله9 لا ينصر رسوله  والمؤمنين ولا يعلي كلمته ولا يظهر دينه  وقوله تعالى {عليهم دائرة السوء}  إخبارا منه عز وجل بأن دائرة السوء تكون  على المنافقين والمنافقات  والمشركين والمشركات كما أخبر عنهم بأنه غضب  عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم  وساءت مصيرا ومعنى أعد هيأ وأحضر لهم، وساءت  جهنم مصيرا يصير إليه الإنسان  والجان. بعد نهاية الحياة الدنيا، فقوله  تعالى {ولله جنود السماوات  والأرض} ينصر بها من يشاء ويهزم بها من يشاء  {وكان الله عزيزا} أي غالبا  لا يمانع في مراده {حكيما} في تدبيره وصنعه.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1-  الذنب الذي غفر لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المعلوم بالضرورة أنه   ليس من الكبائر في شيء وهو من باب حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين.
2- إنعام الله على العبد يوجب الشكر والشكر يوجب المغفرة وزيادة الإنعام.
3- بيان مكافئة الله لرسوله والمؤمنين على صبرهم وجهادهم.
4- بيان أن الكافرين يحزنون ويغمون بنصر المؤمنين وعزهم فيكون ذلك عذاب لهم في الدنيا.
__________****
1  نزلت ليلا بعد صلح الحديبية بين مكة والمدينة قال فيها رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم: "لقد أنزلت علي اللسلة سورة لهي أحب إلي مما طلعت عليه  الشمس".  البخاري
2 الماضي هنا بمعنى المستقبل إذ فتح مكة المومى إليه كان سنة  ثمان وأطلق  الماضي مع إرادة المضارع لتحقق الوقوع وتأكده نحو: (أتى أمر  الله فلا  تستعجلوه) واللام في (لك) : لام الأجل أي: فتحنا لأجلك.
3  اضطرب المفسرون في تعليق لام (ليغفر لك) فالسيوطي علقه بكلمة (بجهادك)   زادها بعد جملة ليغفر لك أي بجهادك يوم فتحك مكة، وفي التفسير قدرنا جملتي:   فاحمده على الفتح واشكره عليه ليغفر لك. وأما الذنب مع إجماعهم أن لا ذنب   كبير لعصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن أحسن ما قيل فيه هو ما يلي: أما  الذنب  المتقدم فهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بدر: "اللهم إن تهلك هذه  العصابة  لا تعبد في الأرض أبدا" فأوحى إليه: من أين تعلم هذا؟ فكان هذا  الذنب  المتقدم، والثاني: أنه لما انهزم المسلمون: يوم حنين قال لعمه  ناولني كفا  من حصباء فناوله فرمى به المشركين فانهزموا فقال لأصحابه:  "لولا أني رميتهم  ما انهزموا" فهذا الذنب المتأخر. والحقيقة أن هذا لو عد  ذنبا لكان من باب:  حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين.
4-(السكينة) السكون والطمأنينة، قال ابن  عباس: كل سكينة في القرآن فهي  بمعنى الطمأنينة إلا في البقرة. يريد قوله  تعالى: {فيه سكينة من ربكم} .
5 هذه الجملة تزييلية مذيل بها الكلام  السابق، والجنود: جمع جند، والجند:  اسم للجماعة المقاتلين لا واحد له من  لفظه وجمع باعتبار الجماعات التي  يتكون منها وهي المقدمة والميمنة والميسرة  والقلب والساقا.
6 اللام: لام التعليل متعلقه بفعل، {ليزدادوا إيمانا  مع إيمانهم} وذكر  المؤمنات مع المؤمنين هنا لدفع ما يتوهم أن هذا الوعد خاص  بالمؤمنين دون  المؤمنات في حين أن موقف أم المؤمنين أم سلمة كان عظيما  وذكر المؤمنات مع  المؤمنين هنا لدفع ما يتوهم أن هذا الوعد خاص بالمؤمنين  دون المؤمنات في  حين أن موقف أم المؤمنين أم سلمة كان عظيما إذ استشارها  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم حين أبى أصحابه أن يتحللوا فأشارت عليه بما  جعلهم يتحللون.
7 هذا معطوف على قوله تعالى: {ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات  جنات} وهذ التعذيب  المذكور في الآية تعذيب خاص زائدا على عذاب الكفر  والنفاق وفي قوله:  {عليهم دائرة السوء} إشارة إلى ذلك.
8(ظن السوء) بفتح  السين: قراءة العشرة في قوله: {ظن السوء} وفي {عليهم  دائرة السوء} الجمهور  على الفتح، وقرأ بعض بضم السين. وهما لغتان كالكره  والكره، والضعف والضعف  بالفتح والضم.
9 ومعنى ظنهم بالله ظن السوء: أن الله ما وعد الرسول بالفتح ولا أمره بالخروج إلى العمرة ولم ينصر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (1)  
الحلقة (788)**
**سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
** **المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 98الى صــــ 101)

****إنا   أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا (8) لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه وتوقروه   وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا (9) إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله يد الله فوق   أيديهم فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه   أجرا عظيما (10)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
شاهدا  ومبشرا ونذيرا: أي شاهدا على أمتك أمة الدعوة يوم القيامة ومبشرا من  آمن  منهم وعمل صالحا بالجنة ونذيرا من كفر أو عصى وفسق بالنار.
ليؤمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي هذه علة للإرسال.
وتعزروه وتوقروه: أي ينصروه ويعظموه وهذا لله وللرسول.
وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا: أي الله تعالى بالصلاة والذكر والتسبيح.
إن الذين يبايعونك: أي بيعة الرضوان بالحديبية.
إنما يبايعون الله: لأن طاعة الرسول طاعة لله تعالى
يد الله فوق أيديهم: أي لأنهم كانوا يبايعون الله إذ هو الذي يجاهدون من أجله ويتلقون الجزاء من عنده.
فمن نكث: أي نقض عهده فلم يقاتل مع الرسول والمؤمنين.
فإنما ينكث على نفسه: أي وبال نقضه عهده عائد عليه إذ هو الذي يجزي به.
فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما: أي الجنة إذ هي الأجر العظيم الذي لا أعظم منه إلا رضوان الله عز وجل.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان ما أنعم الله تعالى به على رسوله فقال تعالى   {إنا أرسلناك شاهدا} 1 لله تعالى بالوحدانية والكمال المطلق له عز وجل   وشاهدا على هذه الأمة التي أرسلت فيها وإليها عربها وعجمها ومبشرا لأهل   الإيمان والتقوى بالجنة ونذيرا لأهل الكفر والمعاصي أي مخوفا لهم من عذاب   الله يوم القيامة. وقوله تعالى {لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله} أي أرسلناه كذلك   لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله {وتعزروه} بمعنى تنصروا {وتوقروه} بمعنى تجلوه   وتعظموه وهذه واجبة لله ولرسوله الإيمان والتعزير والتوقير، وأما التسبيح   والتقديس فهو لله تعالى وحده ويكون بكلمة سبحان الله وبالصلاة وبالذكر لا   إله إلا الله، وبدعاء الله وحده وقوله {بكرة وأصيلا} 2 أي تسبحون الله   {بكرة} أي صباحا {وأصيلا} أي عشية وقوله تعالى {إن الذين يبايعونك إنما   يبايعون الله يد الله فوق أيديهم} يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن الذين يبايعونه على   قتال أهل مكة وألا يفروا عند اللقاء {إنما يبايعون الله} 3 إذ هو تعالى   الذي أمرهم بالجهاد وواعدهم الأجر فالعقد وإن كانت صورته مع رسول الله فإنه   في الحقيقة مع الله عز وجل، ولذا قال {يد الله فوق أيديهم} وقوله تعالى   {فمن نكث} أي نقض عهده فلم يقاتل {فإنما ينكث على نفسه} {ومن أوفى} بمعنى   وفا {بما عاهد عليه4 الله} ومن نصرة الرسول والقتال تحت رايته حتى النصر   {فسيؤتيه} 5 الله {أجرا عظيما} الذي هو الجنة دار السلام.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- تقري نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والإعلان عن شرفه وعلو مقامه.
2- وجوب الإيمان بالله ورسوله ووجوب نصرة الرسول وتعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- وجوب تسبيح الله وهو تنزيهه عن كل ملا يليق بجلاله وكماله مع الصلاة ليلا ونهارا.
4- وجوب الوفاء بالعهد، وحرمة نقض العهد ونكثه.
__________****
1  بيان لحكمة الإرسال وما يترتب عليه و (شاهدا) إنه بالنظر إلى شهادته يوم   القيامة فهي حال مقدرة، وبالنظر إلى شهادته في الدنيا مع تبشيره ونذارته   فهي حال مقارنة. و (إن أرسلناك) الخ.. كلا مستأنف ابتدائي.
2 البكرة: أول النهار، والأصيل: آخره أي: غدوة وعشيا. قال الشاعر:
لعمري لأنت البيت أكرم أهله
وأجلس في أفيائه بالأصائل
جمع أصيل: العشي.
3  هذه هي البيعة التي بايعها المسلمون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم   الحديبية تحت الشجرة (السمرة) وكانوا ألفا وأربعمائة، وأول من بايع النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت الشجرة: أبو سنان الأسدى، وتسمى بيعة الرضوان لقوله   تعالى: {لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة} .
4 قرأ نافع وورش (عليه) بكسر هاء الضمير، وقرأ حفص بضمها (عليه الله) فمن كسر رقق اسم الجلالة، ومن ضم فخمه.****
******************************  ****
****سيقول   لك المخلفون من الأعراب شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا فاستغفر لنا يقولون   بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا   أو أراد بكم نفعا بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا (11) بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب   الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا وزين ذلك في قلوبكم وظننتم ظن السوء   وكنتم قوما بورا (12) ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا   (13) ولله ملك السماوات والأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء وكان الله   غفورا رحيما (14)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
المخلفون  من الأعراب: أي الذين حول المدينة وقد خلفهم الله عن صحبتك لما  طلبتهم  ليخرجوا معك إلى مكة خوفا من تعرض قريش لك عام الحديبية وهم غفار  ومزينة  وجهينة وأشجع.
شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا: أي عن الخروج معك.
استغفر لنا: أي الله من ترك الخروج معك.
يقولون بألسنتهم: أي كل ما قالوه وهو من أسنتهم وليس في قلوبهم منه شيء.
قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا: أي لا أحد لأن الاستفهام هنا للنفي.
إن أراد بكم ضرا أو أراد بكم: وبخهم على تركهم صحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خوفا من قريش.
نفعا
بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون: أي حسبتم أن قريشا تقتل الرسول والمؤمنين فلم يرجع أحد منهم إلى المدينة.
وظننتم ظن السوء: هو هذا الظن الذي زينه الشيطان في قلوبهم.
وكنتم قوما بورا: أي هالكين عند الله بهذا الظن السيء، وواحد بور بائر. هالك.
فإنا اعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا: أي نارا شديدة الاستعار والالتهاب.
يغفر  لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء: يغفر لمن يشاء وهو عبد تاب وطلب المغفرة  بنفسه،  ويعذب من يشاء وهو عبد ظن السوء وقال غير ما يعتقد وأصر على ذلك  الكفر  والنفاق.
وكان الله غفورا رحيما: كان وما زال متصفا بالمغفرة والرحمة فمن تاب غفر الله له ورحمه.
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين في الحضر والبادية وذلك   بتأنيبهم وتوبيخهم وذكر معايبهم إرادة إصلاحهم فقال تعالى لرسوله {سيقول لك   المخلفون من الأعراب} وهم غفار ومزينة وجهينة وأشجع1 وكانوا أهل بادية   وأعرابا حول المدينة استنفرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخرجوا معه   إلى مكة للعمرة تحسبا لما قد تقدم عليه قريش من قتاله صلى الله عليه وسلم   إلا أن هؤلاء المخلفين من الأعراب أصابهم خوف وجبن من ملاقاة قريش وزين لهم   الشيطان فكرة أن الرسول والمؤمنين لن يعودوا إلى المدينة فإن قريشا ستقضي   عليهم وتنهي وجودهم فلذلك خلفهم الله وحرمهم صحبة نبيه والمؤمنين فحرموا  من  مكرمة بيعة الرضوان وأخبر رسوله عنهم وهو عائد من الحديبية بما يلي  {سيقول  لك المخلفون من الأعراب} معتذرين لك عن تخلفهم {شغلتنا أموالنا}  فتخلفنا  لأجل إصلاحها، {وأهلونا} كذلك {فاستغفر لنا} أي اطلب لنا من الله  المغفرة.  ولم يكن هذا منهم حقا وصدقا بل كان باطلا وكذبا فقال تعالى فاضحا  لهم  {يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم} فهم إذا كاذبون. وهنا أمر رسوله  أن  يقول لهم أخبروني إن أنتم عصيتم الله ورسوله وتركتم الخروج مع المؤمنين   جبنا وخوفا من القتل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا أي شرا  لكم  أو أراد بكم نفعا أي خيرا لكم؟ والجواب قطعا لا أحد إذا فإنكم كنتم  مخطئين  في تخلفكم وظنكم معا، وقوله {بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا} اضرب  تعالى عن  كذبهم واعتذارهم ليهددهم على ذلك بقوله {بل كان الله بما تعملون  خبيرا}  وسيجزيكم به وما كان عملهم إلا الباطل والسوء، ثم أضرب عن هذا أيضا  إلى آخر  فقال {بل ظننتم2 أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا}  إذ تقتلهم  قريش فتستأصلهم بالكلية. وزين ذلك الشيطان في قلوبكم فرأيتموه  واقعا،  وظننتم ظن السوء وهو أن الرسول والمؤمنين لن ينجوا من قتال قريش  لهم، وكنت  أي بذلك الظن قوما بورا لا خير فيكم هلكى لا وجود لكم. وقوله  تعالى {ومن لم  يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا} وهو إخبار  أريد به تخويفهم  لعلهم يرجعون من باطلهم في اعتقادهم وأعمالهم إلى الحق  قولا وعملا، ومعنى  اعتدنا أي هيئنا وأحضرنا وسعيرا بمعنى نار مستعره شديدة  الالتهاب وقوله في  الآية الأخيرة من هذا السياق (15) {ولله ملك3السماوات  والأرض} أي بيده كل  شيء {يغفر لمن يشاء} من عباده ويعذب من يشاء فاللائق  بهم التوبة والإنابة  إليه لا الإصرار على الكفر والنفاق فإنه غير مجد لهم  ولا نافع بحال وقد تاب  بهذا أكثرهم وصاروا من خيرة الناس، وكان الله غفورا  رحيما فغفر لكل من تاب  منهم ورحمه. ولله الحمد والمنة.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1- إخبار القرآن بالغيب وصدقه في ذلك دال على أنه كلام الله أوحاه إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- لا يملك النفع ولا الضر على الحقيقة إلا الله ولذا وجب أن لا يطمع إلا فيه، ولا يرهب إلا منه.
3- حرمة ظن السوء في الله عز وجل، ووجوب حسن الظن به تعالى.
4- الكفر موجب لعذاب النار، ومن تاب تاب الله عليه، ومن طلب المغفرة بصدق غفر له.
5- ذم التخلف عن المسابقة في الخيرات والمنافسة في الصالحات.
__________****
1  والديل كذلك، وخرج من أسلم مائة رجل من بينهم مرداس بن مالك الأسلمي   والدعباس الشاعر، وعبد الله بن أبي أوفي وزاهر بن الأسود، وأهبان ابن أوس   وسلمة بن الأكوع الأسلمي، ومن غفار: خفاف بن أيماء ومن مزينة: عائز بن   عمرو، وتخلف عن الخروج أكثرهم.
2 هذه الجملة بدل اشتمال من جملة: (بل  كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا) و (إن)  مخففة من الثقيلة، واسمها: ضمير الشأن و  (لن) لإفادة استمرار النفي، وأكد  أيضا ب (أبدا) لأن ظنهم كان قويا.
3  هذا الكلام معطوف على قوله تعالى {فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا} وهو  انتقال  من التخويف الشديد إلى الأطماع في المغفرة والرحمة ليكون سببا في  هدايتهم،  وتقديم الرحمة على العذاب مشعر بذلك.****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (2)  
الحلقة (789)**
**سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
** **المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 101الى صــــ 105)

****سيقول   المخلفون إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها ذرونا نتبعكم يريدون أن يبدلوا   كلام الله قل لن تتبعونا كذلكم قال الله من قبل فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا بل   كانوا لا يفقهون إلا قليلا (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
المخلفون من الأعراب: أي المذكورون في الآيات قبل هذه وهم غفار وجهينة ومزينة وأشجع.
إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها: أي مغانم خيبر إذ وعدهم الله بها عند رجوعهم من الحديبية.
ذرونا نتبعكم: أي دعونا نخرج معكم لنصيب من الغنائم.
يريدون  أن يبدلوا كلام الله: أي أنهم بطلبهم الخروج إلى خيبر لأخذ الغنائم  يريدون  أن يغيروا وعد الله لأهل الحديبية خاصة بغنائم خيبر.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين من الحضر والبادية وذلك   بالحديث عنهم وكشف عوارهم ودعوتهم إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الحق عند ظهور   انحرافهم وسوء أحوالهم فقال تعالى لرسوله. سيقول المخلفون الذين تقدم   الحديث عنهم وأنهم تخلفوا عن الحديبية من الأعراب الذين هم مزينة وجهينة   وغفار وأشجع. أي سيقولون لكم إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم1 لتأخذوها ذرونا   نتبعكم، وذلك أن الله تعالى بعد صلح الحديبية وما نال أهلها من آلام نفسية   أكرمهم بنعم كثيرة منها أنه واعدهم بغنائم خيبر بأن يتم لهم فتحها ويغنمهم   أموالها وكانت أموالا عظيمة، فلما عادوا إلى المدينة وأعلن الرسول صلى  الله  عليه وسلم عن الخروج إلى خيبر جاء هؤلاء المخلفون يطالبون بالسير2  معهم  لأجل الغنيمة لا غير، قال تعالى {يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام3 الله} وهو  وعده  لأهل الحديبية بأن يغنمهم غنائم خيبر، ولذا أمر رسوله أن يقول لهم لن   تتبعونا كذلكم قال الله من قبل أي فقد أخبرنا تعالى بحالكم ومقالكم هذا  قبل  أن تقولوه وتكونوا عليه. وقوله {فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا} هذا من جملة ما   أخبر تعالى به رسوله والمؤمنين قبل قولهم له وقد قالوه أي ما منعتمونا من   الخروج إلى خيبر إلا حسدا لنا أن ننال من الغنائم أي لم يكن الله أمركم   بمنعنا ولكن الحسد هو الذي أمركم وقوله تعالى بل كانوا لا يفقهون إلا قليلا   أي وصمهم بوصمة الجهل وجعلها هي علة تخبطهم وحيرتهم وضلالهم، أنهم قليلو   الفهم والإدراك فليسوا على مستوى الرجل الحاذق الماهر البصير الذي يحسن   القول والعمل.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  وعد الله رسوله والمؤمنين بغنائم خيبر وهم في طريقهم من الحديبية إلى   المدينة وإنجازه لهم دال على وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته وحكمته ورحمته وكلها   موجبة للإيمان والتوحيد وحب الله والرغبة إليه والرهبة منه.
2- بيان حيرة الكافر واضطراب نفسه وتخبط قوله وعمله.
3-  ذم الجهل وتقبيحه إنه بئس الوصف يوصف به المرء، ولذا لا يرضاه حتى  الجاهل  بنفسه فلو قلت لجاهل يا جاهل لا تفعل كذا أو لا تقل كذا لغضب عليك.
__________
1  هي مغانم خيبر لأن الله تعالى وعد أهل الحديبية فتح خيبر وأنها لهم خاصة   من غاب منهم ومن حضر سواء، ولم يغب منهم عنها إلا جابر بن عبد الله فقسم  له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كسهم من حضر.
2 روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهم: "إن خرجتم لم أمنعكم إلا أنه لا سهم لكم" وقالوا هذا حسد.
3(يريدون  أن يبدلوا كلام الله) أي: يريدون أن يغيروه يعني يريدون أن  يغيروا وعد  الله الذي وعد به أهل الحديبية، وذلك أن الله تعالى جعل لهم  غنائم خيبر  عوضا عن فتح مكة.
******************************  **********
قل   للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون   فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم   عذابا أليما (16) ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض   حرج ومن يطع الله ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومن يتول يعذبه   عذابا أليما (17)
شرح الكلمات:
قل للمخلفين من الأعراب: أي الذين تخلفوا عن الحديبية وطالبوا بالخروج إلى خيبر لأجل الغنائم اختبارا بهم.
ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بئس شديد: أي ستدعون في يوم ما من الأيام إلى قتال قوم أولي بئس وشدة في الحرب.
تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون: أي تقاتلونهم. أو هم يسلمون فلا حاجة إلى قتالهم.
فإن تطيعوا: أي أمر الداعي لكم إلى قتال القوم أصحاب البأس الشديد.
يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا: أي عودة اعتباركم مؤمنين صالحين في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة.
وإن تولوا: أي تعرضوا عن الجهاد كما توليتم من قبل حيث لم تخرجوا للحديبية.
يعذبكم عذابا أليما: في الدنيا بالقتل والإذلال وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار.
حرج: أي إثم.
ومن يتول: أي يعرض عن طاعة لله ورسوله.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية المنافقين من الأعراب إذ قال تعالى   للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قل للمخلفين الذين أصبح وصف التخلف شعارا لهم   يعرفون به وفي ذلك من الذم واللوم والعتاب ما فيه قل لهم مختبرا إياهم   ستدعون في يوم من الأيام إلى قتال قوم أولي بأس شديد في الحروب تقاتلونهم،   أو يسلمون1 فلا تقاتلوهم وذلك بأن يرضوا بدفع الجزية وهؤلاء لا يكونون إلا   نصارى أو مجوسا فهم إما فارس وإما الروم وقد اختلف في تحديدهم2 فإن  تطيعوا  الأمر لكم بالخروج الداعي للجهاد فتخرجوا وتجاهدوا يؤتكم الله أجرا  حسنا  غنائم في الدنيا وحسن الصيت والأحدوثة والجنة فوق ذلك، وإن تتولوا  أي  تعرضوا عن طاعة من يدعوكم ولا تخرجوا معه كما توليتم من قبل حيث لم  تخرجوا  مع رسول الله إلى مكة للعمرة خوفا من قريش ورجاء أن يهلك الرسول  والمؤمنون  ويخلو لكم الجو يعذبكم عذابا أليما أي في الدنيا بأن يسلط عليكم  من يعذبكم  وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار وقوله تعالى ليس3 على الأعمى حرج الآية  إنه لما  نزلت آية المنافقين قل للمخلفين من الأعراب وكان ختامها وإن  تتولوا عن  الجهاد يعذبكم عذابا أليما خاف أصحاب الأعذار من مرض وغيره  وبكوا فأنزل  الله تعالى قوله ليس على الأعمى حرج أي إثم إذا لم يخرج  للجهاد ولا على  الأعرج4 حرج وهو الذي به عرج في رجليه لا يقدر على المشي  والجري والكر  والفر ولا على المريض حرج وهو المريض بالطحال أو الكبد أو  السعال من  الأمراض 
المزمنة التي لا يقدر صاحبها على القتال وكان يعتمد على الفر والكر ولابد كذلك من سلامة البدن وقدرته على القتال.
وقوله  {ومن يطع الله ورسوله} أي في أوامرهما ونواهيهما {يدخله5 جنات تجري  من  تحتها الأنهار} وهذا وعد صادق من رب كريم رحيم، ومن يتول عن طاعة الله   ورسوله يعذبه عذابا أليما وهذا وعيد شديد قوي عزيز ألا فليتق الله امرؤ  فإن  الله شديد العقاب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الاختبار والامتحان لمعرفة القدرات والمؤهلات.
2- بيان أن غزوا الإسلام ينتهي إلى أحد أمرين إسلام الأمة المغزوة أو دخولها في الذمة بإعطائها الجزية بالحكم الإسلامي وسياسته.
3- دفع الإثم والحرج في التخلف عن الجهاد لعذر العمى أو العرج أو المرض.
4- بيان وعد الله ووعيده لمن أطاعه ولمن عصاه، الوعد بالجنة. والوعيد بالنار.
__________
1  في هذه الآية دليل على خلافة أبي بكر إذ هو الذي دعا إلى قتال أصحاب   مسيلمة الكذاب، إذ هم الذين لا تقبل منهم الجزية وإنما الإسلام أو القتل،   لقوله تعالى: {تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون} أما فارس أو الروم فهم مجوس ونصارى قد   تؤخذ منهم الجزية.
2 وقيل: إنهم أصحاب مسيلمة الكذاب، وقال رافع بن  خديج. والله لقد كنا نقرأ  هذه الآية فيما مضى {ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس  شديد} فلا نعلم من هم حتى  دعانا أبو بكر إلى قتال بني حنيفة فقلنا: إنهم  هم.
3 قال ابن عباس لما نزلت: {وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم  عذابا  أليما} قال أهل الزمانة: كيف بنا يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فنزلت  {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على المريض حرج} أي: لا إثم عليهم في التخلف  عن  الجهاد.
4 العرج: آفة تعرض لرجل واحدة، قال مقاتل: هم أهل الزمانة  الذين تخلفوا عن  الحديبية، وقد عذرهم. وفي هذه الآية بيان من يجوز لهم  التخلف عن الجهاد،  ولا إثم عليهم وهم العميان والمرضى والعرج.
5 قرأ نافع (ندخله) و (نعذبه) بالنون، وقرأ حفص: (يدخله) و (يعذبه) بالياء.
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (3)  
الحلقة (790)**
**سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
** **المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 106الى صــــ 110)
****
لقد  رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل   السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا (18) ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها وكان الله   عزيزا حكيما (19)****
****شرح الكلمات:****
لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين: أي الراسخين في الإيمان الأقوياء فيه وهم أهل بيعة الرضوان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
إذ يبايعونك: أي بالحديبية أيها الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
تحت الشجرة: أي سمرة وهم ألف وأربعمائة بايعوا على أن يقاتلوا قريشا ولا يفروا.
فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل: أي علم الله ما في قلوبهم من الصدق والوفاء فأنزل الطمأنينة والثبات على ما هم
السكينة عليهم عليه.
وأثابهم  فتحا قريبا: أي هو فتح خيبر بعد انصرافهم من الحديبية في ذي  الحجة. وفي  آخر المحرم من سنة سبع غزوا خيبر ففتحها الله تعالى عليهم.
ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها: أي من خيبر.
وكان الله عزيزا حكيما: أي كان وما زال تعالى عزيزا غالبا حكيما في تصريفه شؤون عباده.
****معنى الآيتين:****
قوله  تعالى لقدر رضي1 الله عن المؤمنين2 هذا إخبار منه تعالى برضاه عن  المؤمنين  الكاملين في إيمانهم وهو ألف وأربعمائة الذين بايعوا الرسول صلى  الله عليه  وسلم تحت شجرة سمرة إلا الجد بن قيس الأنصاري فإنه لم يبايع حيث  كان لاصقا  بإبط ناقته مختبئا عن أعين الأصحاب وكان منافقا ومات على ذلك  لا قرت له  عين. وسبب هذه البيعة كما ذكره غير واحد أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم دعا  خراش بن أمية الخزاعي فبعثه إلى قريش بمكة وحمله على جمل له  يقال له الثعلب  ليبلغ أشرافهم عنه ما جاء له (وهو الاعتمار) وذلك حين نزل  الحديبية.  فعقروا به جمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرادوا قتله  فمنعته الأحابيش  (فرق من شتى القبائل يقال لهم الأحابيش واحدهم أحبوش يقال  لهم اليوم:  اللفيف الأجنبي عبارة عن جيش أفراده من شتى البلاد والدول.  فخلوا سبيله حتى  أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهنا دعا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  عمر بن الخطاب ليبعثه إلى مكة فيبلغ عنه أشراف قريش ما  جاء له فقال يا  رسول الله إني أخاف قريشا على نفسي وليس بمكة من بني عدي  بن كعب أحد  يمنعني، وقد عرفت قريش عداوتي إياها وغلظتي عليهم، ولكني أدلك  على رجل وهو  أعز بها مني عثمان بن عفان فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عثمان فبعثه  إلى أبي سفيان وأشراف قريش يخبرهم أنه لم يأت لحرب وإنما جاء  زائرا لهذا  البيت معظما لحرمته فراح عثمان إلى مكة فلقيه أبان بن سعيد بن  العاص حين  دخل مكة، أو قبل أن يدخلها فنزل عن دابته فحمله بين يديه ثم  ردفه وأجاره  حتى بلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فانطلق عثمان حتى  أتى أبا  سفيان وعظماء قريش فبلغهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما  أرسله به  فقالوا لعثمان حين فرغ من رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن  شئت أن  تطوف بالبيت فطف به قال ما كنت لأفعل حتى يطوف به رسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم فاحتبسته قريش عندها فبلغ رسول الله والمسلمين أن عثمان  قتل. فقال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندئذ لا نبرح حتى نناجز القوم ودعا  الناس إلى  البيعة فكانت بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة، هذا معنى قوله تعالى  {لقد رضي الله  عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك3 تحت الشجرة4 فعلم ما في قلوبهم}  أي من الصدق  والوفاء فأنزل السكينة أي الطمأنينة والثبات عليهم وأثابهم أي  جزاهم على  صدقهم ووفائهم فتحا قريبا وهو صلح الحديبية وفتح خيبر، 5  ومغانم كثيرة  يأخذونها وهي غنائم خيبر، وكان الله6 عزيزا أي غالبا على  أمره، حكيما في  تدبيره لأوليائه.
****هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:****
1- بيان فضل أهل بيعة الرضوان وكرامة الله لهم برضاه عنهم.
2- ذكاء عمر وقوة فراسته إذ أمر بقطع الشجرة خشية أن تعبد، وكم عبدت من أشجار في أمة الإسلام في غيبة العلماء وأهل القرآن.
3- مكافأة الله تعالى للصادقين الصابرين المجاهدين من عباده المؤمنين بخير الدنيا والآخرة.
__________****
1  هذا رجوع إلى تفصيل ما جزى به الله تعالى أهل بيعة الرضوان الذي تقدم   إجماله في قوله تعالى {إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله} الآية.
2  في قوله تعالى عن المؤمنين {إذ يبايعونك} إعلام بأن من لم يبايع ممن خرج  مع  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كالجد بن قيس لم يفز برضى الله تعالى وأنه  غير  مؤمن.
3(إذ يبايعونك) ظرف متعلق ب (رضي) والمضارع بمعنى الماضي وإنما  جيء  بالمضارع لاستحضار حالة المبايعة الجليلة وصورتها العظيمة. وكون الرضى  حصل  قبل انتهاء البيعة إيذان بفضلها وفضل أهلها.
4(تحت الشجرة) التعريف  للشجرة للعهد الذي عرفه أهلها حين كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم جالسا في  ظلها فبايع أصحابه كلهم إلا الجد بن قيس وكان  منافقا غير مؤمن فلم يبايع  كما في التفسير، حين كان لاصقا بإبط ناقته.
5 المغانم الكثيرة: هي مغانم  بلاد خيبر من أرض وأنعام ومتاع وحوايط  وبساتين، ووصف الغنائم بجملة  يأخذونها دال على تحقيق حصول فائدة هذا الوعد  لجميع أهل البيعة وبشارة لهم  بأنه لم يهلك منهم أحدا قبل صولهم على هذه  الغنائم وكذلك كان والحمد لله.
6  هذه الجملة معترضة ذيل بها قوله تعالى: {وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم  كثيرة  يأخذونها} لأن ما حصل لهم من نصر وخير كان من مظاهر عزة الله وعظيم  حكمته.****
**********************************
وعدكم  الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه وكف أيدي الناس عنكم ولتكون  آية  للمؤمنين ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما (20) وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها قد أحاط  الله  بها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا (21) ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا لولوا  الأدبار  ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا (22) سنة الله التي قد خلت من قبل ولن  تجد  لسنة الله تبديلا (23) وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن  مكة من  بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا (24)** **
****شرح الكلمات:****
وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها: أي من الفتوحات الإسلامية التي وصلت الأندلس غربا.
فعجل لكم هذه: أي غنيمة خيبر.
وكف أيدي الناس عنكم: أي أيدي اليهود حيث هموا بالغارة على بيوت الصحابة وفيها أزواجهم وأولادهم وأموالهم فصرفهم الله عنهم.
ولتكون  آية للمؤمنين: أي تلك الصرفة التي صرف اليهود المتآمرين عن  الاعتداء على  عيال الصحابة وهم غيب في الحديبية أو خيبر آية يستدلون بها  على كلاءة الله  وحمايته لهم في حضورهم ومغيبهم.
ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما: أي طريقا في التوكل على الله والتفويض إليه في الحضور والغيبة لا اعوجاج فيه.
وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها: أي ومغانم أخرى لم تقدروا عليها وهي غنائم فارس والروم.
قد أحاط بها: أي فهي محروسة لكم إلى حين تغزون فارس والروم فتأخذونها.
ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا: أي المشركون في الحديبية.
لولوا الأدبار: أي لانهزموا أمامكم وأعطوكم أدبارهم تضربونها.
سنة الله قد خلت من قبل: أي هزيمة الكافرين ونصر المؤمنين الصابرين سنة ماضية في كل زمان ومكان.
وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم: حيث جاء ثمانون من المشركين يريدون رسول الله والمؤمنين ليصيبوهم بسوء.
وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة: فأخذهم أصحاب رسول الله أسرى وأتوا بها إلى رسول الله فعفا عنهم.
من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم: وذلك بالحديبية التي هي بطن مكة.
****معنى الآيات:****
ما  زال السياق في ذكر إفضال الله تعالى وإنعامه على المؤمنين المبايعين  الله  ورسوله على مناجزة المشركين وقتالهم وأن لا يفروا فقد ذكر أنه أنزل  السكينة  عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم خيبر الكثيرة فعطف على السابق  خبرا عظيما  آخر فقال {وعدكم1 الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه} أي  غنيمة خيبر،  {وكف أيدي الناس2 عنكم} وذلك أن يهود المدينة تمالأوا مع يهود  خيبر وبعض  العرب على أن يغيروا على دور الأنصار والمهاجرين بالمدينة  ليقتلوا من بها  وينهبوا ما فيها فكف تعالى أيديهم وصرفهم عما هموا به  كرامة للمؤمنين،  وقوله {ولتكون آية للمؤمنين} 3 أي تلك الصرفة التي صرف  فيها قلوب من هموا  بالغارة على عائلات وأسر الصحابة بالمدينة وهم غيب  بالحديبية آية تهديهم  إلى زيادة التوكل على الله والتفويض إليه والاعتماد  عليه. {ويهديكم صراطا  مستقيما} أي ويسددكم طريقا واضحا لا اعوجاج فيه وهو  أن تثقوا في أموركم  كلها بربكم فتتوكلوا عليه في جميعها فيكفيكم كل ما  يهمكم، ويدفع عنكم ما  يضركم في مغيبكم وحضوركم. وقوله تعالى {وأخرى لم  تقدروا عليها قد أحاط الله  بها} أي وغنائم أخرى لم تقدروا وهي غنائم الروم  وفارس. وقد أحاط الله بها  فلم يفلت منها شيء حتى تغزوا تلك البلاد  وتأخذوها كاملة، {وكان الله على كل  شيء قديرا} ومن مظاهر قدرته أن يغنمكم  وأنتم أقل عددا وعددا غنائم أكبر  دولتين في عالم ذلك الوقت فارس والروم.  وقوله {ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا  لولوا الأدبار ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا}  أي ومن جملة إنعامه عليكم أنه  لو قاتلكم أهل مكة وأنتم ببطنها لنصركم  الله عليهم ولا انهزموا أمامكم  مولينكم ظهورهم ولا يجدون وليا يتولاهم  بالدفاع عنهم ولا ناصرا ينصرهم لأنا  سلطناكم عليهم. وقوله تعالى {سنة الله  التي قد خلت من قبل} أي في الأمم  السابقة وهي لأن الله ينصر أولياءه على  أعدائه لابد فكان هذا كالسنن  الكونية التي لا تتبدل، وهو معنى قوله {ولن  تجد لسنة الله تبديلا} ، وقوله  تعالى في الآية الأخيرة من هذا السياق (24)  {وهو الذي كف أيديهم4 عنكم  وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم  وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا}  هذه منة أخرى وكرامة عظيمة وهي أن قريش بعثت  بثمانين شابا إلى معسكر رسول  الله في الحديبية لعلهم يصيبون غرة من  الرسول وأصحابه فينالونهم بسوء  فأوقعهم تعالى أسرى في أيدي المسلمين فمن  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعفو  فكان ذلك سبب صلح الحديبية. وقوله {وكان  الله بما تعملون بصيرا} أي مطلعا  عالما بكل ما يجري بينكم فهو معكم  لولايته لكم.
****هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:****
1-  صدق وعد الله لأصحاب رسوله في الغنائم التي وعدوا بها فتحققت كلماته  بعد  وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي غنائم فارس والروم.
2- كرامة  الله للمؤمنين إذ حمى ظهورهم من خلفهم مرتين الأولى ما هم به  اليهود من  غارة على عائلات وأسر الصحابة بالمدينة النبوية، والثانية ما هم  به رجال من  المشركين للفتك بالمؤمنين ليلا بالحديبية إذ مكن الله منهم  رسوله  والمؤمنين، ثم عفا عنهم رسول الله وأطلق سراحهم فكان ذلك مساعدا  قويا على  تحقيق صلح الحديبية.
3- بيان سنة الله في أنه ما تقاتل أولياء الله مع أعدائه إلا نصر الله أولياءه على أعدائه.
__________****
1  هذه الجملة مستأنفه بيانيا إذ قوله تعالى {وأثابهم فتحا قريبا ومغانم   كثيرة يأخذونها} يثير في نفس أحدهم سؤالا وهو: هل من بعد هذا الفتح   والغنائم من غنائم أخرى فكان الجواب: {وعدكم الله مغانم..} الخ فقولي في   التفسير فعطف ليس هو من باب العطف النحوي وإنما هو من باب الإرداف   والإلحاق.
2 هذه منة أخرى عظيمة حيث صرف عنهم قتال قريش لهم وإلا كانوا  يتعرضون  لأتعاب فد تحول بينهم وبين ما أوتوه من فتح خيبر والفوز بغنائمها.
3(ولتكون) هذه الجملة علة لأخرى مقدرة وهي ولتشكروه (ولتكون آية) الخ أي: كف أيدي الناس عنكم لتشكروه ولتكون آية.
4  روي عن أنس أنه قال: إن ثمانين رجلا من أهل مكة هبطوا على النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم من جبل التنعيم متسلحين يريدون غرة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وأصحابه فأخذناهم سلما فاسحييناهم فأنزل الله تعالى: {وهو الذي كف  أيديهم}  الآية.****
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (4)  
الحلقة (791)**
**سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
** **المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 111الى صــــ 116)

****هم   الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام والهدي معكوفا أن يبلغ محله ولولا   رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات لم تعلموهم أن تطئوهم فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم   ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء لو تزيلوا لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا   أليما (25) إذ جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم الحمية حمية الجاهلية فأنزل الله   سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وألزمهم كلمة التقوى وكانوا أحق بها  وأهلها  وكان الله بكل شيء عليما (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
هم الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام: أي بالله ورسوله ومنعوكم من الوصول إلى المسجد الحرام.
والهدي معكوفا أن يبلغ1 محله2: أي ومنعوا الهدي محبوسا حال بلوغ محله من الحرم.
ولولا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات: أي موجودون في مكة.
لم تعلموهم: أي لم تعرفوهم مؤمنين ومؤمنات.
أن تطأوهم: أي قتلا عند قتالكم المشركين بمكة.
فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم: أي إثم وديات قتل الخطأ وعتق أو صيام لأذن لكم الله تعالى في دخول مكة.
ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء: أي لم يؤذن لكم في دخول مكة فاتحين ليدخل الله في الإسلام من يشاء.
لو  تذيلوا لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا أليما: أي لو تميزوا فكان  المؤمنون  على حدة والكافرون على حدة لأذنا لكم في الفتح وعذبنا الذين  كفروا بأيديكم  عذبا أليما وذلك بضربهم وقتلهم.
إذ جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم: أي لعذبناهم إذ جعل الذين كفروا غي قلوبهم الحمية حمية الجاهلية وهي الأنفة
الحمية  المانعة من قبول الحق ولذا منعوا الرسول وأصحابه من دخول مكة  وقالوا كيف  يقتلون أبناءنا ويدخلون بلادنا واللات والعزى ما دخلوها.
فأنزل الله  سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين: أي فهم الصحابة أن يخالفوا  أمر رسول الله  بالصلح فأنزل الله سكينته عليهم فرضوا ووافقوا فتم الصلح.
وألزمهم كلمة التقوى: أي ألزمهم كلمة لا إله إلا الله إذ هي الواقية من الشرك.
وكانوا أحق بها وأهلها: أي أجدر بكلمة التوحيد وأهلا للتقوى.
وكان الله بكل شيء عليما: أي من أمور عبادة وغيرها ومن ذلك علمه بأهلية المؤمنين وأحقيتهم بكلمة التقوى (لا إله إلا الله) .
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن صلح الحديبية فقال تعالى في المشركين  ذاما  لهم عائبا عليهم صنيعهم {هم الذين كفروا} أي بالله ورسوله وصدوكم عن   المسجد الحرام أن تدخلوه وأنت محرمون والهدى معكوفا أي وصدوا الهدى3  والحال  أنه محبوس ينتظر به دخول مكة لينحر وقوله تعالى {ولولا رجال مؤمنون  ونساء4  مؤمنات} بمكة لم تعلموهم لأنهم كانوا يخفون إسلامهم غالبا، كراهة  أن  تطأوهم أثناء قتالكم المشركين فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم5 منكم بهم   والمعرة العيب والمراد به هنا التبعة وما يلزم من قتل المسلم خطأ من   الكفارة والدية لولا هذا لأذن لكم بدخول مكة غازين فاتحين لها وقوله تعالى   {ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء} أي لم يأذن لكم في القتال ورضي لكم بالصلح   ليدخل في رحمته من يشاء فالمؤمنون نالتهم رحمة الله إذ لم يؤذوا بدخولكم   مكة فاتحين والمشركون قد يكون تأخر الفتح سببا في إسلام من شاء الله تعالى   له الإسلام لا سيما عندما رأوا رحمة الإسلام وتتجلى في ترك القتال رحمة   بالمؤمنين والمؤمنات حتى لا يتعرضوا للأذى فدين يراعي هذه الأخوة دين لا   يحرم منه عاقل. وقوله تعالى {لو تزيلوا} أي6 لو تميز المؤمنون والمؤمنات   على المشركين بوجودهم في مكان خاص بهم لأذنا لكم في دخول مكة وقتال   المشركين وعذبناهم بأيديكم عذبا أليما وقوله {إذ جعل7 الذين كفروا في   قلوبهم الحمية1 حمية الجاهلية} هذا تعليل للإذن بقتال المشركين في مكة   وتعذيبهم العذاب الأليم لولا وجود مؤمنين ومؤمنات بها يؤذيهم ذلك والمراد   من الحمية الأنفة والتعاظم وما يمنع من قبول الحق والتسليم به وهذه من صفات   أهل الجاهلية فقد قالوا، كيف نسمح لهم بدخول بلادنا وقد قتلوا أبناءنا   واللات والعزى ما دخلوا علينا أبدا، وقوله تعالى {فأنزل الله سكينته على   رسوله وعلى المؤمنين} وذلك بما هم المؤمنون بعدم قبول الصلح لما فيه من   التنازل الكبير للمشركين وهم على الباطل والمؤمنون على الحق فلما حصل هذا   في نفوس المؤمنين أنزل الله سكينته عليهم وهي الطمأنينة والوقار والحلم   فرفضوا بالمصالحة وتمت وكان فيها خير كثير حتى قيل فيها إنها فتح أولي أو   فاتحة فتوحات لا حد لها. وقوله تعالى {وألزمهم كلمة التقوى2 وكانوا أحق بها   وأهلها} أي وشرف الله وأكرم المؤمنين بإلزامهم التشريعي بكلمة لا إله إلا   الله. إذ هي كلمة التقوى أي الواقية من الشرك والعذاب في الدارين وجعلهم   أحق بها وأهلها. أي أجدر من غيرهم بكلمة التوحيد وأكثر أهلية للتقوى وكان   الله بكل شيء عليما ومن ذلك علمه بأهلية أصحاب رسول الله بما جعلهم أهلا  له  من الإيمان والتقوى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان حكم المحصر وهو من منع من دخول المسجد الحرام وهو محرم بحج أو  بعمرة  فإنه يتحلل بذبح هدي ويعود إلى بلاده، ويذبح الهدي حيث أحصر، وليس  واجبا  إدخاله إلى الحرم.
2- الأخذ بالحيطة في معاملة المسلمين حتى لا يؤذى مؤمن أو مؤمنة بغير علم.
3- بيان أن كلمة التقوى هي لا إله إلا الله.
4-  الإشارة إلى ما أصاب المسلمين من ألم نفسي من جراء الشروط القاسية التي   اشترطها ممثل قريش ووثيقة الصلح. وهذا نص الوثيقة وما تحمله من شروط لم   يقدر عليها إلا رسول الله بما آتاه الله من العلم والحكمة والحلم والصبر   والوقار، ولما أنزل الله ذلك على المؤمنين من السكينة فحملوها وارتاحت   نفوسهم لها نص الوثيقة: (ورد أن قريشا لما نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   الحديبية بعثت إليه ثلاثة رجال هم سهيل بن عمرو القرشي، وحويطب بن عبد   العزى ومكرز بن حفص على أن يعرضوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجع من   عامه ذلك على أن يخلي له قريش مكة من العام المقبل ثلاثة أيام فقبل ذلك   وكتبوا بينهم كتابا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن أبي طالب أكتب   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقالوا: ما نعرف هذا اكتب باسمك اللهم، فكتب ثم قال   اكتب هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل مكة فقالوا   لو كنا نعلم أنك رسول الله ما صددناك عن البيت وما قاتلناك اكتب هذا ما   صالح عليه محمد بن عبد الله أهل مكة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب ما   يريدون فهم المؤمنون أن يأبوا ذلك ويبطشوا بهم فأنزل الله السكينة عليهم   فتوقروا وحلموا وتم الصلح على ثلاثة أشياء هي:
1- أن من أتاهم من المشركين مسلما ردوه إليهم.
2- أن من أتاهم من المسلمين لم يردوه إليهم.
3-  أن يدخل الرسول والمؤمنون مكة من عام قابل ويقيمون بها ثلاثة أيام لا  غير  ولا يدخلها بسلاح. فلما فرع من الكتاب قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه   قوموا فنحروا ثم احلقوا.
__________
1 جائز أن يكون: (أن يبلغ محله) بدل اشتمال من الهدي، وجائز أن يكون معمولا لحرف جر محذوف وهو (عن) أي عن أن يبلغ محله.
2  المحل: بكسر الحاء: محل الحل مشتق من فعل حل ضد حرم أي المكان الذي يحل   فيه نحر الهدي، وذلك بمكة عند المروة بالنسبة للعمرة، ومنى بالنسبة للحج.
3 الهدي، والهدي بكسر الدال وتشديد الياء، لغتان والواحدة هدية.
4  كسلمة بن هشام وعباس بن أبي ربيعة وأبي جندل بن سهيل. وأشباههم، وجواب   لولا محذوف تقديره: لأذن الله لكم في دخول مكة ولسلطناكم عليهم.
5(بغير  علم) فيه تفضبل للصحابة وإخبار عن كمالهم في الخلق والدين، وهذا  قول النملة  في سليمان وجنوده: (لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون) ؛
6(لو  تذيلوا) أي: تميزوا وتفرقوا. و (لو) حرف امتناع لامتناع امتنع الشرط  وهو  التفرق، فامتنع التسلط، والقتل بالإذن للمسلمين بقتالهم وقتلهم. وفي  هذا  دليل على أنه لا يجوز إغراق باخرة للكافرين بها مسلمون، ولا ضرب حصن   بالقذائف داخله مسلمون وهو ما رآه مالك.
7 يجوز أن يكون الظرف، (إذا) متعلقا بقوله تعالى: {العذبنا} وجائز أن يعلق بمحذوف تقديره: واذكروا إذ جعل الخ.
8 قال الزهري، حميتهم أنفتهم من الإقرار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة والاستفتاح بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ومنعهم من دخول مكة.
9  ورد في (كلمة التقوى) آثار منها أنها لا إله إلا الله، ومنها أنها لا  إله  إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ومنها أنها: لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر  ومنها  أنها لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على  كل شيء  قدير، والكل حق لا باطل فيه.
******************************  **
لقد   صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين   محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا   قريبا (27) هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى   بالله شهيدا (28)
شرح الكلمات:
لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق: أي جعل الله رؤيا رسوله التي رآها في النوم عام الحديبية حقا.
لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين: هذا مضمون الرؤيا أي لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين.
محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين: أي حالقين جميع شعوركم أو مقصرينها.
لا تخافون: أي أبدا حال الإحرام وبعده.
فعلم  ما لم تعلموا: أي في الصلح الذي تم، أي لم تعلموا من ذلك المعرة التي  كانت  تلحق المسلمين بقتالهم إخوانهم المؤمنين وهم لا يشعرون.
فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا قريبا: هو فتح خيبر وتحققت الرؤية في العام القابل.
هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ةدين الحق: فلذا لا يخلفه رؤياه بل يصدقه فيها.
ليظهره على الدين كله: أي ليعليه على سائر الأديان بنسخ الحق فيها، وإبطال الباطل فيها، أو بتسليط المسلمين على أهلها فيحكمونهم.
وكفى بالله شهيدا: أي أنك مرسل بما ذكر أي بالهدى ودين الحق.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في صلح الحديبية وما تم فيه من أحداث فقال تعالى {لقد صدق  الله  رسوله} أي محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم {الرؤيا بالحق} 1 أي2 الرؤية  التي  رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبر بها أصحابه عند خروجهم من  المدينة  إلى مكة فقد أخبر بها أصحابه فسروا بذلك وفرحوا ولما تم الصلح بعد  جهاد  سياسي وعسكري مرير، وأمرهم الرسول أن ينحروا ويحلقوا اندهشوا لذلك  وقال  بعضهم أين الرؤيا التي رأيت؟ ونزلت سورة الفتح عند منصرفهم من  الحديبية  وفيها قوله تعالى {لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء3 الله آمنين  محلقين4 رؤوسكم  ومقصرين لا تخافون} ، وقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق  فلما جاء العام  القابل وفي نفس الأيام من شهر القعدة خرج رسول الله  والمسلمون محرمين يلبون  وأخلت لهم قريش المسجد الحرام فطافوا بالبيت وسعوا  بين الصفا والمروة  وتحللوا من عمرتهم فمنهم المحلق ومنهم المقصر.
وقوله تعالى فعلم ما لم  تعلموا فأثبت الصلح وقرره لأنه لو كان قتال ولم  يكن صلح لهلك المؤمنون بمكة  والمؤمنات بالحرب وتحصل لذلك معرة كبرى  للمسلمين الذين قتلوا إخوانهم في  الإسلام هذا من بعض الأمور التي اقتضت  الصلح وترك القتال وقوله وجعل من دون  ذلك فتحا قريبا الصلح4 فتح، وفتح  خيبر فتح، وفتح مكة فتح، وكلها من الفتح  القريب. وقوله هو الذي أرسل رسوله  أي محمد بالهدى ودين الحق أي الإسلام  فكيف إذا لا يصدقه رؤياه كما ظن  البعض وكفا بالله شهيدا على أنك يا محمد  مرسل بما ذكر تعالى من الهدى  والدين الحق وإظهاره على الدين كله بنسخ الحق  الذي فيه وإبطال الباطل الذي  ألصق به. أو بتسليط المسلمين على قهر وحكم أهل  تلك الأديان الباطلة وقد  حصل من هذا شيء كبير.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1-تقرير أن رؤيا الأنبياء حق.
2- تعبير الرؤيا قد يتأخر سنة أو أكثر.
3- مشروعية الحلق والتقصير للتحلل من الحج أو العمرة وإن الحلق أفضل لتقدمه.
4- مشروعية قول إن شاء الله في كل قول أو عمل يراد به المستقبل.
5- الإسلام هو الدين الحق وما عداه فباطل.
__________
1  روي أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه قال: إن المنام لم يكن موقتا بوقت أي: فقد   تتأخر الرؤية سنوات أو شهورا أو أياما فكان ما بين رؤيا رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم وظهور مصداقها في الواقع سنة كاملة.
2(بالحق) الباء للملابسة، وهو ظرف مستقر وقع صفة لمصدر محذوف تقديره أي: صدقا وملابسا للحق.
(إن  شاء الله) هل هذا الإستثناء من جملة ما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في  منامه فأعاده كما سمعه في الرؤية ويكون هذا تعليما من الله عز وجل  للمؤمنين  أن يقولوا مثله في كل ما هو مستقبل من الأقوال والأعمال أو قاله  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عملا بقول الله تعالى: {ولا تقولن لشيء إني  فاعل ذلك  غدا
إلا أن يشاء الله} .
3(آمنين) و (محلقين) و (مقصرين) : منصوبة على الحال، وجملة (لا تخافون) في موضع الحال أيضا مؤكدة ل (آمنين) الحال.
4  ومن أنواع الفتح القريب ما تم بالهدنة من دخول الناس في الإسلام إذ أصبح   الناس آمنين فيتصلون بالمؤمنين ويتعرفون إلى الإسلام ويدخلون فيه، فدخل  في  الإسلام أعداد هائلة في هذه الهدنة.
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الفتح - (5)  
الحلقة (792)**
**سورة الفتح
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
** **المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 117الى صــــ 122)

****محمد   رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا   يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في   التوراة ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه   يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم   مغفرة وأجرا عظيما (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
محمد رسول الله والذين معه: أي أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم.
أشداء على الكفار: أي غلاظ لا يرحمونهم.
رحماء بينهم: أي متعاطفون متوادون كالوالد مع الولد.
تراهم ركعا سجدا: أي تبصرهم ركعا سجدا أي راكعين ساجدين.
يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا: أي يطلبون بالركوع والسجود ثواب من ربهم هو الجنة ورضوانا هو رضاه عز وجل.
سيماهم في وجوههم: أي نور وبياض يعرفون به يوم القيامة أنهم سجدوا في الدنيا.
ذلك: أي الوصف المذكور.
مثلهم في التوراة: أي صفتهم في التوراة كتاب موسى عليه السلام.
أخرج شطأه: أي فراخه.
فآزره: أي قواه وأعانه.
فاستغلظ فاستوى: أي غلظ واستوى أي قوي.
على سوقه: جمع ساق أي على أصوله.
يعجب الزراع: أي زارعيه لحسنه.
ليغيظ بهم الكفار: هذا تعليل أي قواهم وكثرهم ليغيظ بهم الكفار.
معنى الآيات:
لما  أخبر تعالى أنه أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله  شهادة  منه بذلك أخبر أيضا عنه بما يؤكد تلك الشهادة فقال تعالى {محمد1  رسول الله  والذين معه} من أصحابه {أشداء على الكفار} أي غلاظ قساة عليهم،  وذلك لأمرين  الأول أنهم كفروا بالله وعادوه ولم يؤمنوا به ولم يجيبوه،  والله يبغضهم  لذلك فهم إذا غلاظ عليهم لذلك والثاني أن الغلظة والشدة قد  تكون سببا في  هدايتهم لأنهم يتألمون بها، ويرون خلافها مع المسلمين  فيسلمون فيرحمون  ويفوزون. وقوله تعالى {رحماء بينهم} أي فيما بينهم  يتعاطفون يتراحمون فترى  أحدهم يكره أن يمس جسمه أو ثوبه جسم الكافر أو  ثوبه، وتره مع المسلم إذا  رآه صافحه وعانقه ولاطفه وأعانه وأظهر له الحب  والود. وقوله تعالى {تراهم}  أي تبصرهم أيها المخاطب {ركعا سجدا2} أي  راكعين ساجدين في صلواتهم {يبتغون}  أي يطلبون بصلاتهم بعد إيمانهم  وتعاونهم وتحاببهم وتعاطفهم مع بعضهم،  يطلبون بذلك {فضلا من الله ورضوانا}  أي الجنة ورضا الله. وهذا أسمى ما يطلب  المؤمن أن يدخله الله الجنة بعد  أن ينقذه من النار ويرضى عنه. وقوله  {سيماهم3 في وجوههم من أثر السجود} أي  علامات إيمانهم وصفائهم في وجوههم من  أثر السجود إذ يبعثون يوم القيامة  غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء {نورهم يسعى  بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} وفي الدنيا  عليهم سيما التقوى والصلاح والتواضع  واللين والرحمة. وقوله تعالى {ذلك} أي  المذكور {مثلهم في4 التوراة} {مثلهم  في الأنجيل كزرع أخرج5 شطأه} أي  فراخه {فآزره} أي قواه وأعانه {فاستغلظ} أي  غلظ {فاستوى} أي قوي {على  سوقه} جمع ساق ما يحمل السنبلة من أصل لها {يعجب  الزراع} أي الزراعين له  وذلك لحسنه وسلامة ثمرته وقوله تعالى {ليغيظ بهم6  الكفار} أي قواهم وكثرهم  من أجل أن يغيظ بهم الكفار ولذا ورد عن مالك بن  أنس رحمه الله تعالى أن  من يغيظه أصحاب رسول الله فهو كافر وقوله {وعد الله  الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات منهم مغفرة} أي لذنوبهم {وأجرا عظيما} هو  الجنة. هذا وعد خاص  بأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رضوان الله عليهم  وهناك وعد عام  لسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات وذلك في آيات أخرى مثل آية المائدة  {وعد الله  الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم} .
هداية الآية الكريمة:
من هداية الآية الكريمة:
1- تقرير نبوة رسول الله وتأكيد رسالته.
2-  بيان ما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه من الشدة والغلظة على الكفار  والعطف  والرحمة على أهل الإيمان وهذا مما يجب الأتساء بهم فيه والاقتداء.
3- بيان فضل الصلاة ذات الركوع والسجود والطمأنينة والخشوع.
4- صفة أصحاب رسول الله في كل من التوراة والإنجيل ترفع من درجتهم وتعلي من شأنهم.
5- بيان أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأوا قليلين ثم اخذوا يكثرون حتى كثروا كثرة أغاظت الكفار.
6-  بغض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتنافى مع الإيمان منافاة  كاملة  لا سيما خيارهم وكبارهم كالخلفاء الراشدين الأربعة والمبشرين بالجنة  العشرة  وأصحاب بيعة الرضوان، وأهل بدر قبلهم. ولذا روي عن مالك رحمه الله  تعالى:  أن من7 يغيظه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر.
__________
1  جائز الوقف على (رسول الله) مبتدأ وخبر، ويبدأ الكلام: (والذين معه   أشداء..) الخ وهو الأشبه، وجائز أن يكون: (والذين معه) عطف على (محمد رسول   الله) والخبر: (أشداء..) الخ.
2 إخبار بكثرة ركوعهم وسجودهم وهو كذلك، إذ لم تر الدنيا أكثر من المسلمين ركوعا وسجودا من سائر الأمم التي دانت لله بالإسلام.
3  السيما: (العلامة ولها ثلاثة مظاهر، الأول: هو يبوسة في الجبهة ولا   يتعمدونها ولكنها تحدث من كثرة السجود على الأرض، والثاني: الأثر النفسي من   التواضع والخشوع ونور الصلاح. والثالث: نور يوم القيامة يعلو وجوههم  ويشهد  له قوله تعالى {نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} الآية.
4 موجود في  التوراة قبل تحريفها إذ فيها نعوت هذه الأمة ونعوت نبيها محمد  صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهي إلى الآن واليهود يتأولونها هروبا من الحق حتى لا  يلزموا به.
5 فراخ الزرع فروع الحبة منه.
6 الجملة تعليلية لما سبقها من صفات أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي: وهبهم ذلك الكمال ليغيظ بهم الكفار.
7  الرواية كما رواها القرطبي هي: روى أبو عروة الزبيري من ولد الزبير قال   كنا عند مالك بن أنس فذكروا رجلا ينتقص أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  فقرأ مالك هذه الآية: (محمد رسول الله والذين معه..) حتى بلغ: (يعجب   الزراع ليغيظ به الكفار) فقال مالك من أصبح من الناس في قلبه غيظ على أحد   من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أصابته هذه الآية. يريد ألزمته   بالكفر.
******************************  *
سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل1
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله واتقوا الله إن الله  سميع  عليم (1) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا  تجهروا  له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون (2) إن  الذين  يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى  لهم  مغفرة وأجر عظيم (3)

شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا: أي لا تتقدموا بقول ولا فعل إذ هو من قدم بمعنى تقدم.
بين  يدي الله ورسوله: كمن ذبح يوم العيد قبل أن يذبح رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، وكإرادة أحد الشيخين تأمير رجل على قوم قبل استشارة الرسول صلى  الله  عليه وسلم.
واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم: أي خافوا الله إنه سميع لأقوالكم عليم بأعمالكم.
لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي: أي إذا نطقتم فوق صوت النبي إذا نطق.
ولا  تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض: أي إذا ناجيتموه فلا تجهروا في   محادثتكم معه كما تجهرون في ما بينكم إجلالا له صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوقيرا   وتقديرا.
أن تحبط أعمالكم: أي كراهة أن تبطل أعمالكم فلا تثابون عليها.
وأنتم  لا تشعرون: بحبوطها وبطلانها. إذ قد يصحب ذلك استخفاف بالنبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم لا سيما إذا صاحب ذلك إهانة وعدم مبالاة فهو الكفر والعياذ   بالله.
يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله: أي يخفضونها حتى لكأنهم يسارونه ومنهم أبو بكر رضي الله عنه.
امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى: أي شرحها ووسعها لتتحمل تقوى الله. مأخوذ من محن الأديم إذا وسعه.
لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم: أي مغفرة لذنوبهم وأجر عظيم وهو الجنة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} 2 لو بحثنا عن المناسبة بين هذه السورة  والتي  قبلها لتجلت لنا واضحة إذا رجعنا بالذاكرة إلى موقف عمر رضي الله  عنه وهو  يريد أن لا يتم صلح بين المؤمنين والمشركين، وإلى موقف الصحابة  كافة من عدم  التحلل من إحرامهم ونحر هداياهم والرسول يأمر وهم لا يستجيبون  حتى تقدم  صلى الله عليه وسلم فنحر هديه ثم نحروا بعده وتحللوا، إذ تلك  المواقف التي  أشرنا إليها فيها معنى تقديم الرأي والقول بين يدي الله  ورسوله وفي ذلك  مضرة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله، ولما انتهت تلك الحال وذلك  الظرف الصعب أنزل  الله تعالى قوله {يا أيها الذين آمنوا}أي بالله ربا  وإلها وبالإسلام شرعة  ودينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا ناداهم بعنوان الإيمان  ليقول لهم ناهيا {لا  تقدموا 3بين يدي الله ورسوله} أي قولا ولا عملا ولا  رأيا ولا فكرا أي لا  تقولوا ولا تعملوا إلا تبعا لما قال الله ورسوله،  وشرع الله ورسوله {واتقوا  الله} في ذلك فإن التقدم بالشيء قبل أن يشرع  الله ورسوله فيه معنى أنكم  أعلم وأحكم من الله ورسوله وهذه زلة كبرى  وعاقبتها سوأى. ولذا قال {واتقوا  الله إن الله سميع} أي لأقوالكم {عليم}  بأعمالكم وأحوالكم. ومن هنا فواجب  المسلم أن لا يقول ولا يعمل4 ولا يقضي  ولا يفتي برأيه إلا إذا علم قول الله  ورسوله وحكمهما وبعد أن يكون قد علم  أكثر أقوال الله والرسول وأحكامهما،  فإذا لم يجد من ذلك شيئا اجتهد5 فقال  أو عمل بما يراه أقرب إلى رضا الله  تعالى فإذا لاح له بعد ذلك نص من كتاب  أو سنة عدل عن رأيه وقال بالكتاب  والسنة وهذا ما دلت عليه الآية الأولى  (1) أما الآية الثانية (2) وهي قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا  أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له  بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط  أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون} فإنها تطالب  المسلم بالتأدب مع رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فأولا نهاهم رضي الله عنهم  عن رفع أصواتهم فوق صوت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا هم تحدثوا معه  وأوجب عليهم إجلال النبي  وتعظيمه وتوقيره بحيث يكون صوت أحدهم إذا تكلم مع  رسول الله أخفض من صوت  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقد كان أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه إذا كلم  رسول الله يساره الكلام مسارة وثانيا ونهاهم إذا هم  ناجوا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن لا يجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضهم  لبعض بل يجب عليهم  توقيره وتعظيمه. وأعلمهم أنه يخشى عليهم إذ هم لم يوقروا  رسول الله ولم  يجلوه أن تحبط أعمالهم كما تحبط بالشرك والكفر وهم لا  يشعرون. إذ رفع  الصوت للرسول ونداؤه بأعلى الصوت يا محمد يا محمد أو يا نبي  الله ويا رسول  الله وبأعلى الأصوات إذا صاحبه استخفاف أو إهانة وعدم  مبالاة صار كفرا  محبطا للعمل قطعا. وفي الآية الثالثة (3) يثني الله تعالى  على أقوام يغضون  أصواتهم أي يخفضونها عند رسول الله أي في حضرته وبين يديه  كأبي بكر وعمر  رضي الله عنهما هؤلاء يخبر تعالى أنه امتحن قلوبهم بالتقوى  أي وسعها  وشرحها 
لتحمل تقوى الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "التقوى7 ها هنا ويشير  إلى صدره ثلاثا"، ويذكر لهم بشرى نعم البشرى وهي أن  لهم منه تعالى مغفرة  لذنوبهم، وأجرا عظيما يوم يلقونه وهو الجنة دار  المتقين جعلنا الله منهم  بفضله ورحمته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  لا يجوز للمسلم أن يقدم رأيه أو اجتهاده على الكتاب والسنة فلا رأي ولا   اجتهاد إلا عند عدم وجود نص من كتاب أو سنة وعليه إذا اجتهد أن يكون ما   اجتهد فيه أقرب إلى مراد الله ورسوله، أي ألصق بالشرع، وإن ظهر له بعد   الاجتهاد نص من كتاب أو سنة عاد إلى الكتاب والسنة وترك رأيه أو اجتهاده   فورا وبلا تردد.
2- بما أن الله تعالى قد قبض إليه نبيه ولم يبق بيننا  رسول الله نتكلم معه  أو نناجيه فنخفض أصواتنا عند ذلك فإن علينا إذا ذكر  رسول الله بيننا أو  ذكر حديثه أن نتأدب عند ذلك فلا نضحك ولا نرفع الصوت،  ولا نظهر أي استخفاف  أو عدم مبالاة وإلا يخشى علينا أن تحبط أعمالنا ونحن  لا نشعر.
3- على الذين يغشون مسجد رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا يرفعوا أصواتهم فيه إلا لضرورة درس أو خطبة أو أذان أو إقامة.
__________
1  أشهر الأقوال أن أول المفصل (الحجرات) وأول وسط المفصل (عبس) وأول قصار   المفصل: (والضحى) هذا أشهر أقوال المالكية، وطلب هذا لأجل الصلاة المفروضة   ففي الصبح يستحب القراءة بطوال المفصل وفي الظهر والعشاء بمتوسطه وفي   المغرب بقصاره.
2 ذكر لسبب نزول هذه السورة عدة روايات منها ما ذكره  الواحدي ورواه  البخاري وهو أن ركبا من بني تميم قدم على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  فقال أبو بكر أمر القعقاع بن معبد، وقال عمر: أمر الأقرع بن  حابس فقال أبو  بكر: ما أردت إلا خلافي فقال عمر ما أردت خلافك فتماريا حتى  ارتفعت  أصواتهما فنزلت في ذلك {يا أيها الذين آمنوا..} الخ
3 هذه السورة نزلت في الأمر بمكارم الأخلاق ورعاية الآداب زيادة على ما تضمنت من الأحكام الشرعية والهدايات القرآنية.
4 ومن هنا قال العلماء: لا يحل لامرئ مسلم أن يقدم على أمر حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه.
5  شاهده حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه حيث قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   حين بعثه إلى اليمن "بما تحكم؟ قال بكتاب الله تعالى قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم فإن لم تجد؟ قال بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال صلى الله   عليه وسلم فإن لم تجد؟ قال رضي الله عنه: اجتهد رأيي، فضرب في صدره وقال   الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله لما يرضي رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم".
6 روى البخاري (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم افتقد ثابت بن قيس  رضي الله  عنه فقال رجل يا رسول الله أنا أعلم لك علمه فأتاه فوجده في بيته  منكسا  رأسه فقال له: ما شأنك؟ فقال شر، كان: يرفع صوته فوق صوت النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم فقد حبط عمله فهو من أهل النار فأتى الرجل النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم فأخبره أنه قال كذا وكذا، فقال: اذهب إليه فقل له إنك لست من أهل   النار ولكنك من أهل الجنة.
7 هذا بعض حديث صحيح أخرجه واحد من أصحاب السنن.
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجرات - (1)  
الحلقة (793)**
**سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 123الى صــــ 132)

****إن   الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون (4) ولو أنهم صبروا حتى   تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم والله غفور رحيم (5) ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن  جاءكم  فاسق بنبإ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم  نادمين (6)  واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لعنتم  ولكن الله  حبب إليكم الإيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق  والعصيان  أولئك هم الراشدون (7) فضلا من الله ونعمة والله عليم حكيم (8)
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين ينادونك من وراءالحجرات: أي حجرات نسائه والذين نادوه من أعراب بني تميم منهم الزبرقان بن بدر
والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة بن حصن.
أكثرهم لا يعقلون: أي فيما فعلوه بمحلك الرفيع ومقامك السامي الشريف.
ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم: أي ولو أنهم انتظروك حتى تخرج بعد قيامك من قيلولتك.
لكان خيرا لهم: أي من ذلك النداء بأعلى أصواتهم من كل أبواب الحجرات.
والله  غفور رحيم: أي غفور لمن تاب منهم رحيم بهم إذا أساءوا مرتين الأولى  برفع  أصواتهم والثانية كانوا ينادونه أن اخرج إلينا فإن مدحنا زين وذمنا  شين.
واسق بنبأ: أي ذو فسق وهو المرتكب لكبيرة من كبائر الذنوب والنبأ الخير ذو الشأن.
فتبينوا: أي تثبتوا قبل أن تقولوا أو تفعلوا أو تحكموا.
أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة: أي خشية إصابة قوم بجهالة منكم.
فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين: أي فتصيروا على فعلكم الخاطئ نادمين.
واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله: أي فاحذروا أن تكذبوا أو تقولوا الباطل فإن الوحي ينزل وتفضحون بكذبكم وباطلكم.
لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لعنتم: أي لوقعتم في المشقة الشديدة والإثم أحيانا.
وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان: أي بغض إلى قلوبكم الكفر والفسوق كالكذب والعصيان بترك واجب أو فعل محرم.
أولئك هم الراشدون: أي الذين فعل بهم ما فعل من تحبيب الإيمان وتكريه الكفر وما ذكر معه هم الراشدون أي السالكون سبيل الرشاد.
فضلا من الله ونعمة: أي أفضل بذلك عليهم فضلا وأنعم إنعاما ونعمة.
والله عليم حكيم: أي عليم بخلقه وما يعملون حكيم في تدبيره لعباده هذا بعامة وبخاصة عليم بأولئك الراشدين حكيم في إنعامه عليهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تأديب المؤمنين إزاء نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقد  عاب تعالى أقواما معهم جفاء وغلظة قيل أنهم وفد من أعراب بني تميم  منهم  الزبرقان بن بدر، والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة بن حصن جاءوا والرسول قائل  وقت  القيلولة ووقفوا على أبواب الحجرات1 ينادون بأعلى أصواتهم يا محمد يا  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اخرج إلينا فإنما مدحنا زين وإن ذمنا شين  فأنزل الله  تعالى فيهم هذه الآية الكريمة تأديبا لهم {إن الذين ينادونك من  وراء  الحجرات} حجرات نساء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانت أبواب الحجرات  إلى  المسجد. {أكثرهم لا2 يعقلون} أي فيما فعلوه بمقام الرسول الشريف  ومكانته  الرفيعة. {ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم} بعد هبوبك من قيلولتك  {لكان3  خيرا} أي من ذلك النداء بتعالي الأصوات من وراء الحجرات وقوله  تعالى {والله  غفور رحيم} أي غفور لمن تاب منهم رحيم بهم إذ لم يعجل لهم  العقوبة وفتح  لهم باب التوبة وأدبهم ولم يعنف ولم يغلظ، وقوله تعالى في  الآية الثالثة من  هذا السياق (6) {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق4  بنبأ فتبينوا أن  تصيبوا5 قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين} هذه  الآية وإن كان لها  سبب في نزولها وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث  الوليد بن عقبة بن أبي  معيط إلى بني المصطلق ليأتي بزكاة أموالهم، وكان  بينهم وبين أسرة الوليد  عداء في الجاهلية فذكره الوليد وهاب أن يدخل عليهم  دارهم وهذا من وسواس  الشيطان فرجع وستر على نفسه الخوف الذي أصابه فذكر  أنهم منعوه الزكاة وهموا  بقتله فهرب منهم فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهم بغزوهم. وما زال  كذلك حتى أتى وفد منهم يسترضي رسول الله ويستعتب  عنده خوفا من أن يكون قد  بلغه عنهم سوء فأخبروه بأنهم على العهد وأن  الوليد رجع من الطريق ولم يصل  إليهم وبعث الرسول خالد بن الوليد من جهة  فوصل إليهم قبل المغرب فإذا بهم  يؤذنون ويصلون المغرب والعشاء فعلم أنهم  لم يرتدوا وأنهم على خير والحمد  لله. 
وجاء بالزكوات وأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية قلت إن هذه الآية وإن  نزلت في  سبب معين فإنها عامة وقاعدة أساسية هامة فعلى الفرد والجماعة  والدولة أن  لا يقبلوا من الأخبار التي تنقل إليهم ولا يعملوا بمقتضاها إلا  بعد الثبت  والتبين الصحيح كراهية أن يصيبوا فردا أو جماعة بسوء بدون موجب  لذلك ولا  مقتض الإقالة سوء وفرية قد يريد بها صاحبها منفعة لنفسه بجلب  مصلحة أو دفع  مضرة عنه. فالأخذ بمبدأ التثبت والتبين عند سماع خبر من شخص  لم يعرف  بالتقوى والاستقامة الكاملة والعدالة التامة واجب صونا لكرامة  الأفراد  وحماية لأرواحهم وأموالهم.
 والحمد لله على شرع عادل رحيم كهذا.  فقوله {إن جاءكم فاسق} المراد  بالفاسق من يرتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب  كالكذب مثلا, والنبأ الخبر ذو  الشأن والتبين التثبت وقوله {أن تصيبوا قوما  بجهالة} أن تصيبوهم في  أبدانهم وأموالهم بعدم علم منكم وهي الجهالة وقوله  {فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم  نادمين} أي من جراء ما اتخذتم من إجراء خاطئ، وقوله  تعالى في الآية (7)  {واعلموا} يلفت الرب تعالى نظر المسلمين إلى حقيقة هم  غافلون عنها وهو  وجود الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيا بينهم ينزل عليه الوحي  فإن هذه حال  تتطلب منهم التزام الصدق في القول والعمل وإلا يفضحهم الوحي  فورا إن هم  كذبوا في قول أو عمل كما فضح الوليد لما أخبر بغير الحق. هذا  أولا وثانيا  لو كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يطيعهم في كل ما يرونه  ويقترحونه لوقعوا  في مشاكل تعرضهم لمشاق لا تطاق، بل وفي آثام عظام. هذا  معنى قوله تعالى  {واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله لو يطيعكم6 في كثير من الأمر  لعنتم} وقوله  {ولكن الله حبب7 إليكم الأيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم  الكفر والفسوق  والعصيان} فوقاكم كثيرا من أن تكذبوا على رسولكم أو تقترحوا  عليه أو  تفرضوا آراءكم. وقوله {أولئك هم الراشدون8} أي أولئك أصحاب رسول  الله هم  السالكون سبيل الرشاد فلا يتهوكون ولا يضلون وقوله {فضلا9 من الله  ونعمة}  أي هدايتهم كانت فضلا من الله ونعمة، والله عليم بهم وبنياتهم  وبواعث  نفوسهم حكيم10 في تدبيره فأهل أصحاب رسول الله للخير وأضفاه عليهم  فهم  أفضل هذه الأمة على الإطلاق ولا مطمع لأحد أتى بعدهم أن يفوقهم في  الفضل  والكمال في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة فرضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم أجمعين وعنا  معهم  آمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سمو المقام المحمدي وشرف منزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2-  وجوب التثبت في الأخبار ذات الشأن التي قد يترتب عليها أذى أو ضرر بمن   قيلت فيه، وحرمة التسرع المفضي بالأخذ بالظنة فيندم الفاعل بعد ذلك في   الدنيا والآخرة.
3- من أكبر النعم على المؤمنين تحبيب الله تعالى  الإيمان إليه وتزيينه في  قلبه، وتكريه الكفر إليه والفسوق والعصيان وبذلك  أصبح المؤمن أرشد الخلق  بعد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
__________
1 الحجرات: جمع حجرة وهي تسع تدخل ضمن البيت النبوي.
2  هذا الاحتراس دال على أن من الوفد من كان متأدبا مع رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم فلم يناد نداءهم بصوت عال وألفاظ نابية لا تليق بمقام الرسول  صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
3 أي: لو انتظروا خروجك لكان أصلح لهم في دينهم  ودنياهم وكان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم لا يحتجب عن الناس إلا في أوقات  يشتغل فيها بمهمات نفسه  فكان إزعاجه في تلك الحالة من سوء الأدب.
4 فسر الفاسق. بالكاذب وبالمعلن بالذنب، وبالذي لا يستحي من الله وهو قابل لكل ما ذكر.
5 أن تصيبوا: أي: لئلا تصيبوا.
6 لو: حرف امتناع لامتناع، امتنعت طاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم فامتنع عنتهم الذي هو: الوقوع في المشقة والشدة.
7  (لكن) هذه الاستدراكية العاطفة، وهذا الاستدراك ناشيء عن كون بعضهم يحب  أن  يطيعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلموا أن الله حبب إليهم الإيمان   وزينه في قلوبهم وكره إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان وجعلهم من الراشدين،   فكفاهم خواطر السوء، ورغبات الباطل، فلم يبق مجال للاقتراحات التي تسيء   إليهم وإلى جانب نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
8 الرشاد، والرشد: ما كان خلاف الغي، والباطل والسيء.
9 نصب: (فضلا ونعمه) على المفعولية المطلقة.
10 جملة: (والله عليم حكيم) تذييلية لما تقدم من قوله: (واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله) إلى قوله: (ونعمة) .
*****************************
وإن  طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت إحداهما على  الأخرى  فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما  بالعدل  وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين (9) إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين  أخويكم  واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون (10) ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من  قوم عسى  أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا  تلمزوا  أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم  يتب  فأولئك هم الظالمون (11) ياأيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن  بعض  الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم  أخيه ميتا  فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم (12) ياأيها الناس إنا  خلقناكم من  ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله  أتقاكم إن  الله عليم خبير (13) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين: أي جماعتان قل أفرادهما أو كثروا من المسلمين.
اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما: أي هموا بالاقتتال أو باشروه فعلا فأصلحوا ما فسد بينهما.
فإن بغت إحداهما على الأخرى: أي تعدت بعد المصالحة بأن رفضت ذلك ولم ترض بحكم الله.
فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيئ إلىأمر الله: أي قاتلوا أيها المؤمنون مجتمعين الطائفة التي بغت حتى ترجع إلى الحق.
فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل: أي رجعت إلى الحق بعد مقاتلتها فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل أي بالحق.
وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين: أي وأعدلوا في حكمكم إن الله يحب أهل العدل.
إنما المؤمنون إخوة: أي في الدين الإسلامي.
فأصلحوا بين أخويكم: أي إذا تنازعا شيئا وتخاصما فيه.
واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون: أي خافوا عقابه رجاء أن ترحموا إن أنتم اتقيتموه.
لا يسخر قوم من قوم: أي لا يزدر قوم منكم قوما آخرين ويحتقرونهم.
عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم: أي عند الله تعالى والعبرة بما عند الله لا ما عند الناس.
ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم: أي لا تعيبوا بعضكم بعضا فإنكم كفرد واحد.
ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب: أي لا يدعو بعضكم بعضا بلقب يكرهه نحو يا فاسق يا جاهل.
بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان: أي قبح اسم الفسوق يكون للمرء بعد إيمانه وإسلامه.
ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون: أي من لمز ونبز المؤمنين فأولئك البعداء هم الظالمون.
اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن: أي التهم التي ليس لها ما يوجبها من الأسباب والقرائن.
إن بعض الظن إثم: أي كظن السوء بأهل الخير من المؤمنين.
ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا: أي لا تتبعوا عورات المسلمين وما بهم بالبحث عنها.
أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم: أي لا يحسن به حب أكل لحم أخيه ميتا ولا حيا معا.
أخيه ميتا
فكرهتموه: أي وقد عرض عليكم الأول فكرهتموه فاكرهوا أي كما كرهتم أكل لحمه ميتا فاكرهوه حيا وهو الغيبة.
وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل: أي جمع شعب والقبيلة دون الشعب.
لتعارفوا: أي ليعرف بعضكم بعضا فتعارفوا لا للتفاخر بعلو الأنساب.
إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم: أي أشدكم تقوى لله بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه هو أكرم عند الله.
إن الله عليم خبير: أي عليم بكم وبأحوالكم خبير بما تكونون عليه من كمال ونقص لا يخفى عليه شيء من أشياء العباد.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا1} الآيات ما زال السياق  الكريم في  طلب تأديب المسلمين وتربيتهم وإعدادهم للكمال الدنيوي والأخروي  ففي  الآيتين (9) و (10) من هذا السياق يرشد الله تعالى المسلمين إلى كيفية  علاج  مشكلة النزاع المسلح بين المسلمين الذي قد يحدث في المجتمع الإسلامي  بحكم  الضعف الإنساني من الوقت إلى الوقت وهو مما يكاد يكون من ضروريات  الحياة  البشرية وعوامله كثيرة لا حاجة إلى ذكرها فقال تعالى {وإن طائفتان}  أي  جماعتان {من المؤمنين اقتتلوا} ولو كان ذلك بين اثنين فقط {فأصلحوا}  أيها  المسلمون {بينها2} بالقضاء على أسباب الخلاف وترضية الطرفين بما هو  حق وخير  وليس هذا بصعب مع وجود قلوب مؤمنة وهداية ربانية وقوله {فإن بغت  إحداهما}  أي اعتدت إحدى الطائفتين بعد الصلح
{على الأخرى} بأن رفضت حكم الله الذي  قامت المصالحة بموجبه {فقاتلو} 3  مجتمعين {التي تبغي} أي تعتدي {حتى تفيء  إلى أمر الله} أي إلى الحق {فإن  فاءت} أي أذعنت للحق ورضيت به {فأصلحوا  بينهما بالعدل وأقسطوا} في حكمكم  دائما وأبدا {إن الله يحب المقسطين} 4.
 وقوله تعالى في الآية (10) {إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم5   واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون} يقرر تعالى الأخوة الإسلامية ويقصر المؤمنين   عليها قصرا فليس المؤمنون إلا أخوة لبعضهم بعضا ولذا وجب رأب كل صدع وإصلاح   كل فاسد يظهر بين أفرادهم وعدم التساهل في ذلك {واتقوا الله} في ذلك فلا   تتوانوا أو تتساهلوا حتى تسفك الدماء المؤمنة ويتصدع بنيان الإيمان   والإسلام في دياره وقوله {لعلكم ترحمون} فلا يتصدع بنيانكم ولا تتشتت أمتكم   وتصبح جماعات وطوائف متعادية يقتل بعضها بعضا. 
ولما لم يتق المؤمنون  الله في الإصلاح الفوري بين الطوائف الإسلامية  المتنازعة حصل من الفساد  والشر ما الله به عليم في الغرب الإسلامي والشرق.  وقوله في الآية (11) {يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن  يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من  نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن} إذ من عوامل  النزاع والتقاتل وأسبابهما سخرية  المؤمن بأخيه واحتقاره لضعف حاله ورثاثة  ثيابه وقلة ذات يده فحرم تعالى  بهذه الآية على المسلم أن يحتقر أخاه  المسلم ويزدريه منبها إلى أن من احتقر  وازدرى به وسخر منه قد يكون غالبا  خيرا عند الله من المحتقر له والعبرة  بما عند الله لا بما عند الناس  والرجال في هذا والنساء سواء فلا يحل لمؤمنة  أن تزدري وتحتقر أختها  المؤمنة عسى أن تكون عند الله خيرا منها والعبرة  بالمنزلة عند الله لا عند  الناس وكما حرم السخرية بالمؤمنين والمؤمنات  لإفضائها إلى العداوة  والشحناء ثم التقاتل حرم كذلك اللمز والتنابز  بالألقاب فقال تعالى {ولا  تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم  الفسوق بعد الأيمان} ومعنى  لا تلمزوا أنفسكم أي لا يعب6 بعضكم بعضا بأي عيب  من العيوب فإنكم كشخص  واحد فمن عاب أخاه المسلم وأنما عاب نفسه كما أن  المعاب قد يرد العيب بعيب  من عابه وهذا معنى ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم وقوله ولا  تنابزوا بالألقاب أي لا  يلقب المسلم أخاه بلقب يكرهه فإن ذلك يفضي إلى  العداوة والمقاتلة وقوله  {بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الأيمان} أي قبح أشد القبح  أن يلقب المسلم بلقب  الفسق بعد أن أصبح مؤمنا عدلا كاملا في أخلاقه وآدابه  فلا يحل لمؤمن أن  يقول لأخيه يا فاسق أو يا كافر أو يا عاهر أو يا فاسد, إ  بئس الاسم اسم  الفسوق كما أن الملقب للمسلم بألقاب السوء يعد فاسقا وبئس  الاسم له أن  يكون فاسقا بعد إيمانه بالله ولقائه والرسول وما جاء به, وقوله  تعالى {ومن  لم يتب} أي من احتقار المسلمين وازدرائهم وتلقيبهم بألقاب  يكرهونها  {أولئك هم الظالمون} المتعرضون لغضب الله وعقابه. وقوله في الآية  (12) {يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا  تجسسوا ولا  يغتب بعضكم بعضا} ينادي الله تعالى المسلمين بعنوان الإيمان إذ  به أصبحوا  أحياء يسمعون ويبصرون ويقدرون على الفعل والترك إذ الإيمان  بمثابة الروح  إذا أحلت الجسم تحرك فأبصرت العين وسمعت الأذن ونطق اللسان  وفهم القلب.
فيقول {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن7} وهو كل  ظن ليس له ما  يوجبه من القرائن والأحوال والملابسات المقتضية له, ويعلل  هذا النهي  المقتضي للتحريم فيقول {إن بعض الظن إثم} وذلك كظن السوء بأهل  الخير  والصلاح فالأمة فإن ظن السوء فيهم قد يترتب عليه قول باطل أو فعل سوء  أو  تعطيل معروف, فيكون إثما كبيرا, وقوله {ولا تجسسوا} أي لا تتبعوا عورات   المسلمين ومعايبهم بالحث عنها والاطلاع عليها أمل في ذلك من الضرر الكبير,   وقوله {ولا يغتب بعضكم8 بعضا} أي لا يذكر أحدكم أخاه في غيبته بما يكره   وهنا يروى في الصحيح من الأحاديث ما معناه أن رجلا سأل الرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم عن الغيبة فقال له ذكرك أخاك بما يكره فقال الرجل فإن كان فيه ما   يكره قال فإن كان فيه ما يكره فقد اغتبته وإن لم يكن فيه فقد بهته   والبهتان أسوأ الغيبة. وقوله أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا؟ والجواب لا   قطعا إذا فكما عرض عليكم لحم أخيكم ميتا فكرهتموه فاكرهوا إذا أكل لحمه   حيا وهو 9عرضه والعرض أعز وأغلى من الجسم وقوله {واتقوا الله} في غيبة   بعضكم بعضا فإن الغيبة من عوامل الدمار والفساد بين المسلمين, وقوله {إن   الله تواب رحيم} جملة تعليلية للأمر بالتوبة فأخبر تعالى أنه يقبل توبة   التائبين وأنه رحيم بالمؤمنين ومن مظاهر ذلك أنه حرم الغيبة للمؤمن لما   يحصل له من بها من ضرر وأذى. وقوله تعالى في الآية (13) {يا أيها الناس إنا   خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا} هذا نداء هو آخر   نداءات الله تعالى عباده في هذه السورة وهو أعم من النداء بعنوان الإيمان   فقال {يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى} من آدم وحواء باعتبار الأصل   كما أن كل آدمي مخلوق من أبوين أحدهما ذكر والآخر أنثى {وجعلناكم شعوبا   وقبائل} وبطونا وأفخاذا وفصائل كل هذا لحكمة التعارف فلم يجعلكم كجنس   الحيوان لا يعرف الحيوان الآخر ولكن جعلكم شعوبا وقبائل وعائلات وأسر لحكمة   التعارف المقتضي للتعاون إذ التعاون بين الأفراد ضروري لقيام مجتمع صالح   سعيد فتعارفوا وتعاونوا ولا تتفرقوا لأجل التفاخر بالأنساب فإنه لا قيمة   للحسب ولا للنسب إذا كان المرء هابطا في نفسه وخلقه وفاسدا في سلوكه إن   أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم10. إن الشرف والكمال فيما عليه الإنسان من زكاة   روحه وسلامة خلقه وإصابة رأيه وكثرة معارفه وقوله تعالى {إن الله عليم   خبير} جملة تعليلية يبين فيها تعالى أنه عليم بالناس عليم بظواهرهم   وبواطنهم وبما يكملهم ويسعدهم خبير بكل شيء في حياتهم فليسلم له التشريع   بالتحليل والتحريم والأمر والنهي فإنه على علم بالحال والمآل وبما يسعد   الإنسان وبما يشقيه فآمنوا به وأطيعوه تكملوا وتسعدوا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب مبادرة المسلمين إلى إصلاح ذات البين بينهم كلما حصل فساد أو خلل فيها.
2- وجوب تعاون المسلمين على تأديب أية جماعة تبغي وتعتدي حتى تفيء إلى الحق.
3- وجوب الحكم بالعدل في أية قضية من قضايا المسلمين وغيرهم.
4- تقرير الأخوة الإسلامية ووجوب تحقيقها بالقول والعمل.
5- حرمة السخرية واللمز والتنابز بين المسلمين.
6- وجوب إجتناب كل ظن لا قرينة ولا حال قوية تدعو إلى ذلك.
7- حرمة التجسس أي تتبع عورات المسلمين وكشفها وإطلاع الناس عليها.
8-  حرمة الغيبة والنميمة. والنميمة هي نقل الحديث على وجه الإفساد ولذا  يجوز  ذكر الشخص وهو غائب في مواطن هي التظلم بأن يذكر المسلم من ظلمه  لإزالة  ظلمه، الاستعانة على تغير المنكر بذكر صاحب المنكر. الاستفتاء نحو  قول  المستفتي ظلمني فلان بكذا فهل يجوز له ذلك، تحذير المسلمين من الشر  بذكر  فاعله قصد أن يحذروه، المجاهر بالفسق لا غيبة له، التعريف بلقب لا  يعرف  الرجل إلا به.
9- حرمة التفاخر بالأنساب ووجوب التعارف للتعاون.
10-  لا شرف ولا كرم إلا بشرف التقوى وكرامتها {إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم}  وفي  الحديث "لا فضل لعربي على عجمي ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى" رواه   الطبراني.
__________
1 قال مجاهد: نزلت هذه الآية في الأوس والخزرج حيث تقاتل حيان من الأنصار بالعصي والنعال.
2  قال القرطبي: بالدعاء إلى كتاب الله لهما أو عليهما وقضاء رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم كذلك كما قال معاذ: أحكم بكتاب الله فإن لم أجد فبسنة  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3 هذه الآية نص صريح في وجوب قتال أهل البغي,  وهم الذين يخرجون عن إمام  المسلمين ظلما وعدوانا بعد دعوتهم إلى الطاعة لله  ورسوله وإمام المسلمين,  ولا التفات إلى من يرى غير هذا, ومن أحكام قتال  أهل البغي أنه لا يقتل  أسيرهم ولا يذفف على جريحهم أي لا يجهز عليه قتلا  ولا تسبى ذراريهم ولا  نساؤهم ولا أموالهم.
4 روى مسلم عن ابن عمر عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال" المقسطون عند  الله تعالى يوم القيامة  على منابر من نور عن يمين العرش: الذين يعدلون في  حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا".
5  الآية دليل على أن اسم الإيمان لا يزول بالبغي فإن الله تعالى قال (بين   أخويكم) فأثبت أخوة الإيمان ولم يسقطها بالبغي. روى أن عليا سئل عن قتال   أهل البغي من أهل الجمل, وصفين, أمشركون هم؟ قال: لا, من الشرك فروا فقيل:   أمنافقون؟ قال لا لأن المنافقين لايذكرون الله إلا قليلا, فقيل له فما   حالهم؟ قال: إخواننا بغوا علينا.
6 قال عبد الله بن مسعود: البلاء موكل بالقول لو سخرت من كلب لخشيت أن أحول كلبا.
7  قالت العلماء: الظن هو هنا التهمة بدون قرينة حال تدل عليها أو تدعو  إليها  وقد صح الحديث بتحريم الظن السيء بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
في رواية  الصحيح "إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولا تجسسوا ولا تحسسوا  ولا  تناجشوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله  إخوانا".
8  الغيبة عامة في الدين والخلق والحسب والنسب ولا وجه لتخصيصها بواحد مما   ذكر, وكيف وقد فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله" ذكرك أخاك بما  يكره".
9  قال قتادة كما يمتنع أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا كذلك يجب أن يمتنع من   غيبته حيا, واستعمل أكل اللحم مكان الغيبة لأن عادة العرب جارية بذلك قال   الشاعر:
فإن أكلوا لحمي وفرت لحومهم
وإن هدموا مجدي بنيت لهم مجدا
10  روى الترمذي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" خطب بمكة فقال: يا أيها  الناس  إن الله قد أذهب عنكم عيبة الجاهلية وتعاظمها بآبائها فالناس رجلان:  بر تقي  كريم على الله, وفاجر شقي هين على الله".
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحجرات - (2)  
الحلقة (794)**
**سورة الحجرات
وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
وهي بداية المفصل
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 133الى صــــ 138)

****قالت   الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في  قلوبكم  وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئا إن الله غفور  رحيم (14)  إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا وجاهدوا  بأموالهم  وأنفسهم في سبيل الله أولئك هم الصادقون (15) قل أتعلمون الله  بدينكم والله  يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم (16)  يمنون عليك أن  أسلموا قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم  للإيمان إن  كنتم صادقين (17) إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض والله  بصير بما تعملون  (18) 

شرح الكلمات:
قالت الأعراب آمنا: هم نفر من بني أسد قدموا على الرسول وقالوا له آمنا وهم غير مؤمنين.
قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا: أي قل لهم إنكم ما آمنتم بعد ولكن قولوا أسلمنا أي استسلمنا وانقدنا.
ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم: أي ولما يدخل الإيمان بعد في قلوبكم ولكنه يتوقع له الدخول.
وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله: أي في الإيمان والقيام بالفرائض واجتناب المحارم.
لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئا: أي لا ينقصكم من ثواب أعمالكم شيئا.
إن الله غفور رحيم: أي غفور للمؤمنين رحيم بهم إن هم صدقوا في إيمانهم.
إنما المؤمنون: أي حقا وصدقا لا إدعاء ونطقا هم.
الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي بالله ربا وإلها وبالرسول محمد نبيا ورسولا.
ثم لم يرتابوا: أي لم يشكوا فيما آمنوا به.
وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله: أي جاهدوا مع رسول الله أعداء الله وهم الكافرون بأموالهم وأنفسهم.
أولئك هم الصادقون: أي في إيمانهم لا الذين قالوا آمنا بألسنتهم واستسلموا ظاهرا ولم يسلموا باطنا.
قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم: أي قل لهم يا رسولنا أي لهؤلاء الأعراب أتشعرون الله بدينكم.
يمنون عليك أن أسلموا: أي كونهم أسلموا بدون قتال وغيرهم أسلم بعد قتال.
قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم: أي لا حق لكم في ذلك بل الحق لله الذي هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أنكم مؤمنون.
إن  الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض: أي أن الله يعلم ما غاب في السماوات  وما  غاب في الأرض فلا يخفى عليه أمر من صدق في إيمانه وأمر من كذب، ومن  أسلم  رغبة ومن أسلم رهبة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قالت الأعراب آمنا1} هؤلاء جماعة من أعراب بني أسد وفدوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالمدينة  بأولادهم ونسائهم في سنة مجدبة فأظهروا له الإسلام ولم يكونوا  مؤمنين في  نفوسهم، فكانوا يغدون على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويروحون  ويقولون: أتتك  العرب بأنفسها على ظهور رواحها، ونحن قد جئناك بالأطفال  والعيال والذرارى  ولم نقاتلك كما قاتلك بنو فلان وبنو فلان، يمنون على  رسول الله وهم يريدون  الصدقة ويقولون أعطنا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية  تربية لهم وتعليما إتماما  لما اشتملت عليه سورة الحجرات من أنواع الهداية  والتربية الإسلامية فقال  تعالى {قالت الأعراب} أعراب بني أسد آمنا أي  صدقنا بتوحيد الله وبنبوتك.
 قل لهم ردا عليهم لم تؤمنوا بعد، ولكن الصواب أن تقولوا أسلمنا أي أذعنا   للإسلام وانقدنا لقبوله وهو الإسلام الظاهري، ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم   بعد وسيدخل إن شاء الله. وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله أيها الأعراب في الإيمان   الحق وفي غيره من سائر التكاليف لا يلتكم2 أي لا ينقصكم الله تعالى من  أجور  أعمالكم الصالحة التي تعملونها طاعة لله ورسوله شيئا وإن قل. وقوله  إن  الله غفور رحيم في هذه الجملة ترغيب لهم في الإيمان الصالح والإسلام  الصحيح  فأعلمهم أن الله تعالى غفور للتائبين رحيم بهم وبالمؤمنين فتوبوا  إليه  واصدقوه يغفر لكم ويرحمكم وقوله تعالى في الآية (15) إنما المؤمنون  الآية  يعرفهم تعالى بالإيمان الصحيح دعوة منه لهم لعلهم يؤمنون فقال {إنما   المؤمنون3} أي حقا وصدقا الذين آمنوا بالله ربا وإلها ورسوله نبيا مطاعا،   ثم لم يرتابوا، أي لم يشكوا أبدا في صحة ما آمنوا به، وجاهدوا أي أنفسهم   وألزموها الاستعداد للنهوض بالتكاليف الشرعية في المنشط والمكره، كما   جاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعداء الإسلام من المشركين والكافرين وذلك الجهاد   بالنفس والمال لا هدف له إلا طلب رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى أي لم يكن لأي  غرض  مادي دنيوي وإنما لرضا الله ولإعلاء كلمة الله وهؤلاء هم الصادقون في  دعوى  الإيمان وقوله تعالى في الآية (16) {قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم} أي قل  يا  رسولنا لأولئك الأعراب الذين قالوا آمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبهم   أتعلمون الله بدينكم أي بإيمانكم وطاعتكم وتشعرونه بهما والحال أن الله   يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، والله بكل شيء عليم إنه لا معنى   لتعليمكم الله بدينكم وهو يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو بكل شيء   عليم إنه مظهر من مظاهر جهلكم بالله تعالى، إذ لو علمتم أنه يعلم ما في   السماوات وما في الأرض من دقيق وجليل لما فهمتم بما فهمتم به من إشعاركم   الله بإيمانكم وطاعتكم له. قوله تعالى في الآية (17) 4 {يمنون عليك أن   أسلموا} 5 أي من أولئك الأعراب عليك يا رسولنا إيمانهم إذ قالوا آمنا بك   ولم نقاتلك كما فعل غيرنا قل لهم لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم واضرب عن هذا وقل   لهم بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم الإيمان،   فالمنة لله عليكم لا أن تمنوا أنتم على رسوله. وقوله تعالى {إن الله يعلم   غيب6 السماوات والأرض} أي كل ما غاب في السماوات وما غاب في الأرض من  سانح  في السماء وسابح في الماء وسارح في الغبراء فليس في حاجة أن تعلموه  بدينكم  وتمنونه على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما تعملون من عمل قل أو كثر  خفي أو  ظهر فاعلموا هذا وتأدبوا مع الله وأحسنوا الظن فيه تنجوا من هلاك  لازم لمنا  أساء الظن بالله وأساء الأدب مع رسول الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان طبيعة أهل البادية وهي الغلظة والجفاء والبعد عن الكياسة والأدب.
2-  بيان الفرق بين الإيمان والإسلام إذا اجتمعا فالإيمان من أعمال القلوب   والإسلام من أعمال الجوارح. وإذا افترقا فالإيمان هو الإسلام، والإسلام هو   الإيمان والحقيقة هي أنه لا يوجد إيمان صحيح بدون إسلام صحيح، ولا إسلام   صحيح بدون إيمان صحيح، ولكن يوجد إسلام صوري بدون إيمان، وتوجد دعوى إيمان   كاذبة غير صادقة.
3- بيان المؤمنين حقا وهم الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم.
4-  بيان حكم المن وأنه مذموم من الإنسان ومحمود من الرحمن عز وجل وحقيقة  المن  هي عد النعمة وذكرها للمنعم عليه وتعدادها المرة بعد المرة.
5- بيان إحاطة علم الله بسائر المخلوقات، وأنه لا يخفى عليه من أعمال العباد شيء.
__________
1  هذه الآية نزلت في أعراب بني أسد، وليست عامة في كل الأعراب لأن منهم من   يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر كبعض أعراب أسلم وغفار وجهينة ومزينة.
2 (لا  يلتكم) أي لا ينقصكم يقال: لاته يلته، ويلوته إذا نقصه وقرأ أبو  عمرو (لا  يألتاكم) مهموزا من ألت يألت ألتا نحو قوله تعالى: {وما ألتناهم  من عملهم  من شيء} وشاهد الأول:
وليلة ذات ندى سريت
ولم يلتني عن سراها ليت
3  لما نزلت هذه الآية: {إنما المؤمنون} حلف الأعراب أنهم مؤمنون في السر   والعلانية فأكذبهم الله تعالى في دعواهم الكاذبة فأنزل عز وجل {قل أتعلمون   الله بدينكم} أي: الذي أنتم عليه؟
******************************
سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ق  والقرآن المجيد (1) بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم فقال الكافرون هذا شيء   عجيب (2) أإذا متنا وكنا ترابا ذلك رجع بعيد (3) قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض   منهم وعندنا كتاب حفيظ (4) بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فهم في أمر مريج (5)
شرح الكلمات:
ق: هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة التي تكتب هكذا ق وتقرأ هكذا قاف.
والقرآن المجيد: أي والقرآن المجيد أي الكريم قسمي لقد أرسلنا محمدا مبلغا عنا.
بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم: أي بل عجب أهل مكة من مجيء منذر أي رسول منهم ينذرهم عذاب الله يوم القيامة.
فقال الكافرون هذا شيء عجيب: أي فقال المكذبون بالبعث هذا أي البعث بعد الموت والبلى شيء عجيب.
أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا: أئذا متنا وصرنا ترابا أي رفاة وعظاما نخرة نرجع أحياء.
ذلك رجع بعيد: أي بعيد بالإمكان في غاية البعد.
قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم: أي قد أحاط علمنا بكل شيء فعلمنا ما تنقص الأرض من 
أجساد الموتى وما تأكل من لحومهم وعظامهم فكيف يستبعد منا إحياؤهم بعد موتهم.
وعندنا كتاب حفيظ: أي كتاب المقادير الذي قد كتب فيه كل شيء ومن بين ذلك أعداد الموتى وأسماؤهم وصورهم وأجسامهم ويوم إعادتهم.
بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم: بل كذب المشركون بما هو أقبح من تكذيبهم بالبعث وهو تكذيبهم بالنبوة المحمدية وبالقرآن ومن نزل عليه.
فهم في أمر مريج: أي مختلط عليهم فهم فيه مضطربون لا يثبتون على شيء إذ قالوا مرة سحر ومرة قالوا شعر ومرة كهانة وأخرى أساطير.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ق} الله أعلم بمراده به إذ هو من الحروف المقطعة الأحادية نحو  ص.  ون وقوله تعالى {والقرآن المجيد2} أي الكريم فالقرآن مجيد كريم بما  فيه من  الخير والبركة إذ قراءة الحرف الواحد منه بعشر حسنات. وقوله  والقرآن المجيد  قسم والجواب محذوف تقديره إن محمدا لرسول أمين. وقوله  تعالى {بل عجبوا3 أن  جاءهم منذر منهم} أي إنهم لم يستنكروا أصل الإرسال  إليهم وإنما أنكروا كون  المرسل بشرا مثلهم ينذرهم عذاب يوم القيامة وهم لا  يؤمنون بالبعث الآخر  فلذا قالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم وقوله {فقال  الكافرون} أي بالبعث {هذا  شيء عجيب} أي أمر يدعو إلى التعجب إذ من مات  وصار ترابا لا يعقل أن يبعث  مرة أخرى فيسأل ويحاسب ويجزي وقد أفصحوا عن  معتقدهم بقولهم {أإذا متنا4  وكنا ترابا} ذلك الرجوع إلى الحياة رجوع بعيد  التحقيق.
 قال تعالى {قد  علمنا ما تنقص5 الأرض منهم وعندنا كتاب6 حفيظ} هذه برهنة  واضحة على إبطال  دعواهم وتحقيق عقيدة البعث أي قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض  منهم بعد الموت من  لحم وعظم، وعندنا كتاب حفيظ قد حوى كل شيء وحفظه مادة  وكمية وكيفية بمقتضاه  يعود الخلق كما بدأ لا ينقص منه شيء وقوله، {بل  كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم} أي  إن هناك ما هو أشنع من إنكارهم وأقبح عقلا وهو  تكذيبهم بالقرآن ومن أنزل  عليه وهو الحق من الله فلذا هم فيه في أمر مريج  أي مختلط فمرة قالوا في  الرسول إنه ساحر وقالوا شاعر وقالوا مفتر كذاب  وقالوا في القرآن أساطير  الأولين فهم حقا في أمر مريج مختلط عليهم لا  يدرون ما يقولون ويثبتون عليه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان شرف القرآن ومجده وكرمه.
2- تقرير البعث والوحي الإلهي.
3- البرهنة الصحيحة الواضحة على صحة البعث والجزاء وإمكانهما.
4- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر بتقرير كتاب المقادير.
__________
1 صح في الموطأ وفي مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ بهذه السورة في صلاة الصبح وفي عيدي الأضحى والفطر أيضا مع سورة القمر.
2  المجيد: المتصف بقوة المجد، والمجد والمجادة: الشرف الكامل، وكرم النوع   ولذا فالقرآن يفوق في مجده كل كلام على الإطلاق حتى الكلام الموحى به إلى   رسل الله عليهم السلام.
3 (بل) للإضراب الانتقالي، وهو انتقال من تقرير  النبوة المحمدية التي  أثبتها بالقسم إلى تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء إذ أورد  قول الكافرين  المنكرين لها ثم أثبتها بالأدلة القاطعة من عدة آيات كأنما  قال: دع ذا  واسمع ما أقول. و (أن جاءهم) مجرور بمن محذوفة أي من أن جاء  وبعد السبك من  مجيئهم.
4 الاستفهام للإبطال والتعجيب والمتعجب منه محذوف تقديره أنرجع إلى الحياة بعد انعدامنا بالموت وصيرورتنا ترابا؟
5  قوله (ما تنقص الأرض) إشارة إلى أن هناك أجسادا لا تبيد كلها بل يبقى   أبعاضها، وإلى أن عجب الذنب لا يفنى ولا يبيد بل يبقى كما هو ليعاد الخلق   به يوم القيامة.
6 التنكير في (كتاب) للتعظيم ويدل عليه قوله (حفيظ) .**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

**
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ق - (1)  
الحلقة (795)**
**سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
****المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 138الى صــــ 142)****

أفلم  ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج (6)  والأرض  مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج (7) تبصرة  وذكرى  لكل عبد منيب (8) ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب  الحصيد  (9) والنخل باسقات لها طلع نضيد (10) رزقا للعباد وأحيينا به بلدة  ميتا  كذلك الخروج (11)
شرح الكلمات:
أفلم  ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم: أي أعملوا فلم ينظروا بعيونهم معتبرين  بعقولهم  إلى السماء كائنة فوقهم فيعلموا أن استبعادهم للبعث غير صحيح.
كيف بنيناها وزيناها: أي كيف بنيناها بلا عمد. وزيناها بالكواكب.
وما لها من فروج: أي وليس لها من شقوق تعيبها.
والأرض مددناها1: أي بسطناها
وألقينا فيها رواسي: أي جبالا رواسي ثوابت لا تسير ولا تتحرك مثبتة للأرض كي لا تميد بأهلها.
وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج2: أي وأنبتنا في الأرض من كل صنف من أنواع النباتات حسن.
تبصرة وذكرى لكل عبد منيب: أي جعلنا ذلك تبصرة وذكرى منا لكل عبد منيب إلى طاعتنا رجاع إلينا.
ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا: أي ماء المطر كثير البركة.
فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد: أي أنبتنا بماء السماء بساتين وحب الحصيد أي المحصود من البر والشعير.
والنخل باسقات3: أي وأنبتنا بالماء النخيل الطوال العاليات.
لها طلع نضيد: أي لها طلع منضد متراكب بعضه فوق بعض.
رزقا للعباد: أي أنبتنا ما أنبتنا من الجنات والحب الحصيد والنخل الباسقات قوتا للعباد ورزقا لهم مؤمنهم وكافرهم.
وأحيينا به بلدة ميتة: وأحيينا بذلك الماء الذي أنزلناه بلدة ميتة لا نبات فيها من الجدب الذي أصابها والقحط.
كذلك  الخروج: أي كما أخرجنا النبات من الأرض الميتة بالماء نخرجكم أحياء  من  قبوركم يوم القيامة بماء ننزله من السماء على الأرض فتنبتون كما ينبت   البقل.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث وهي العقيدة التي بني عليها كل إصلاح   يراد للإنسان بعد عقيدة الإيمان بالله تعالى ربا وإلها قال تعالى {أفلم   ينظروا4 إلى السماء فوقهم كيف5 بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج} أي أعمي   أولئك المنكرون للبعث المكذبون بلقاء ربهم يوم القيامة فلم ينظروا بعيونهم   معتبرين بعقولهم إلى حجم السماء الواسع العالي الرفيع الكائن فوقهم وقد  رفع  بلا عمد ولا سند.
 وقد زينه خالقه بكواكب نيرة وأقمار منيرة وشموس  مضيئة ولم ير في السماء  من تصدع ولا شقوق6 ولا تفطر الحياة كلها أليس على  خلق السماء قادر على  إحياء موتى خلقهم وأماتهم بقدرته أليس القادر على  الخلق ابتداء وعلى  الإماتة ثانية بقادر على إحياء من خلق وأمات؟ 7 وقوله  {والأرض مددناها  وألقينا فيها رواسي} أي مالهم لا ينظرون إلى الأرض أي  بسطها وألقى فيها  الجبال لتثبيتها حتى لا تميد بهم, وقوله {وأنبتنا فيها من  كل زوج} أي صنف  من النباتات والزروع بهيج المنظر حسنه, وقوله {تبصرة وذكرى  لكل عبد منيب}  وقوله {ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب  الحصيد والنخل  باسقات لها طلع نضيد رزقا للعباد8} أي أليس الذي أنزل من  السماء ماء  مباركا لما يكثر به من الخيرات والبركات من النبات والحيوان  فأنبت به جنات  أي بساتين من أشجار ونخيل وأعناب, وأنبت به حب الحصيد وهو كل  حب يحصد عند  طيبه من قمح وشعير وذرة وغيرها وأنبت به النخل الباسقات  العاليات  المرتفعات في السماء لها طلعها النضيد المتراكب بعضه فوق بعض  ليتحول إلى  رطب شهي يأكله الإنسان وقوله رزقا للعباد أي قوتا لهم يقتاتون  به مؤمنين  وكافرين إلا أن المؤمن إذا أكل شكر والكافر إذا أكل كفر, وقوله  {وأحيينا  به} أي بالماء الذي أنزلناه من السماء مباركا بلدة ميتا لا نبات  بها ولا  عشب ولا كلأ فأصبحت تهتز رابية كذلك الخروج أي هكذا يكون خروجكم من  قبوركم  أيها المنكرون للبعث ينزل الله من السماء ماء فتنبتون وتخرجون من  قبوركم  كما يخرج الشجر والزرع من الأرض بواسطة الماء المبارك فبأي عقل  تنكرون  البعث أيها المنكرون. إنها كما قال تعالى {لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن  تعمى  القلوب التي في الصدور} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث بمظاهر القدرة الإلهية في الكون.
2- مشروعية النظر والاعتبار فيما يحيط بالإنسان من مظاهر الكون والحياة للعبرة طلبا لزيادة الإيمان والوصول به إلى مستوى اليقين.
3-  فضل العبد المنيب وفضيلة الإنابة إلى الله تعالى والمنيب هو الذي يرجع  إلى  ربه في كل ما يهمه والإنابة التوبة إلى الله والرجوع إلى طاعته بعد   معصيته.
__________
1 (الأرض) منصوب على الاشتغال أي: مددنا الأرض مددناها.
2 (من) ليست للتبعيض بل هي للتأكيد إلا أن زيادتها مع الإثبات نادرة كما هنا.
 3 لا يقال للطويل: باسق إلا إذا كان طوله في علو وارتفاع أما ما يكون طوله في امتداد وانبساط فلا يقال له باسق.
 4 الاستفهام للإنكار عليهم عدم النظر لتقرر به عقيدة البعث والجزاء، والفاء تفريعية على إنكارهم السابق للبعث الآخر.
5 (فوقهم) ظرف في محل الحال، وأطلق البناء على خلق العلويات بجامع الارتفاع والاستمساك وعدم السقوط والانهيار.
6 من آيات القدرة والعلم الإلهيين: كون السماء على شكل قبة مرفوعة في قالب لا تشقق فبها ولا تصدع مزينة بأنواع النجوم والكواكب.
7 بلى إنه لقادر بلا مرية ولا شك.
8 (رزقا) منصوب على أنه مفعول لأجله.
******************************  ******
كذبت  قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود (12) وعاد وفرعون وإخوان لوط (13)  وأصحاب  الأيكة وقوم تبع كل كذب الرسل فحق وعيد (14) أفعيينا بالخلق الأول  بل هم  في لبس من خلق جديد (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح: أي قبل قومك يا رسولنا بالبعث والتوحيد والنبوة قوم نوح.
وأصحاب الرس وثمود: أي وكذب أصحاب الرس وهي بئر كانوا مقيمين حولها يعبدون الأصنام وثمود وهم أصحاب الحجر قوم صالح.
وعاد وفرعون: وكذبت عاد قوم هود، وكذب فرعون موسى عليه السلام.
وإخوان لوط وأصحاب الأيكة: أي وكذب قوم لوط أخاهم لوطا، وكذب أصحاب الأيكة شعيبا.
وقوم تبع: أي وكذب قوم تبع الحميري اليمني.
كل قد كذب الرسل: أي كل من ذكر قد كذب الرسل فلست وحدك المكذب يا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فحق وعيد: أي فوجب وعيدي لهم بنزول العذاب عليهم فنزل فهلكوا.
أفعيينا بالخلق الأول1: أي أفعيينا بخلق الناس أولا والجواب لا إذا فكيف نعي بخلقهم ثانية وإعادتهم كما كانوا؟.
بل  هم في لبس من خلق جديد: أي هم غير منكرين لقدرة الله عن الخلق الأول بل  هم  في خلط وشك من خلق جديد لما فيه من مخالفة العادة وهي أن كل من مات  منهم  يرونه يفنى ولا يعود حيا.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة  البعث والجزاء وإثبات النبوة للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال تعالى {كذبت2  قبلهم} أي قبل قريش المكذبين بالبعث  والجزاء وبالنبوة المحمدية كذبت قبلهم  قوم نوح وهي أول أمة كذبت وعاش نوح  نبيها ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما يدعوها  إلى الله فلم يؤمن منهم أكثر من نيف  وثمانين نسمة، وأصحاب الرس أيضا قد  أخذوا نبيهم ورسوه في بئر فقتلوه  فأهلكهم الله تعالى في بئر كانوا يقيمون  على أصنام حولها يعبدونها فأهلكهم  في تلك البئر وأهلك ثمودا وهم قوم صالح،  وعادا وهم قود هود وفرعون موسى  وقوم لوط3، وأصحاب الأيكة أي الشجر الملتف  إذ كانوا يعبدون أشجار تلك  الأيكة، وقوم تبع وهو تبع الحميري اليمني. وقوله  تعالى {كل كذب الرسل} أي  كل تلك الأمم التي ذكرنا كذبوا الرسل ولم يؤمنوا  بهم ولا بما جاءوهم به من  التوحيد والشرع {فحق وعيد} 4 أي فوجب لذلك عذابهم  الذي وعدتهم به على  ألسنة رسلي إن لم يؤمنوا فأهلكناهم أجمعين وقومك يا  محمد هم موعودون أيضا  بالعذاب إن لم يبادروا بالإيمان والطاعة. قوله تعالى  {أفعيينا5 بالخلق  الأول} والجواب لا إذ الاستفهام للنفي أي لم يعي الله  تعالى بخلق كل ما  خلق من الملائكة والإنس والجن فكيف إذا يعيى بالإعادة وهي  أهون من البدء  والبداية، وقوله تعالى {بل هم6 في لبس من خلق جديد} أي أنهم  غير منكرين  لقدرتنا على الخلق الأول بل هم في لبس أي خلط وشك من خلق جديد  لما فيه من  مخالفة العادة حيث هم يرون الناس يموتون ولا يحيون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تعزية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسليته بإعلامه بأن قومه ليسوا أول من كذب الرسل.
2- تهديد المصرين على التكذيب من كفار قريش بالعذاب إذ ليسوا بأفضل من غيرهم وقد أهلكوا لما كذبوا.
3- تقرير البعث والجزاء وإثبات عقيدتهما بالأدلة العقلية كبدء الخلق.
4- ضعف إدراك المنكرين للبعث لظلمة نفوسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1  أي: (أفعيينا) به فنعني بالبعث وهو توبيخ لمنكري البعث وجواب على قولهم   ذلك رجع بعيد يقال: عييت بالأمر: إذا لم تعرف وجهه هذا في المعاني أما في   الذوات فعيي بمعنى عجز ولم يقدر عليه.
2 هذا استئناف ابتدائي الغرض منه  تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعلامه  أن أمما كثيرة قد كذبت رسلها قبل  تكذيب قومه له صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3 قوله تعالى: {وإخوان لوط} عبر  بالإخوان دون القوم تنويع للأسلوب والمراد  بهم قوم لوط، والأخوة هنا أخوة  تلازم ومواطنه وما هي بأخوة دين ولا نسب  وأصحاب الأيكة: هم قوم شعيب عليه  السلام.
4 أي: صدق وعده فيهم ووجب وقوعه عليهم.
5 الاستفهام للإنكار  والتغليظ إذ لا يسعهم إلا الاعتراف بأن الله تعالى  الذي خلق كل شيء في  الأرض والسماء ومن جملة ذلك خلقهم هم المنكرون للبعث  فكيف يعجز عن إعادة  خلقهم مرة أخرى للجزاء والحساب.
6 (بل) للإضراب الإبطالي أي: ما عيينا بالخلق الأول.**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ق - (2)  
الحلقة (796)*
*سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 143الى صــــ 148)

**ولقد    خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد  (16)   إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد (17) ما يلفظ من قول  إلا   لديه رقيب عتيد (18) وجاءت سكرة الموت بالحق ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد  (19) ونفخ   في الصور ذلك يوم الوعيد (20) وجاءت كل نفس معها سائق وشهيد  (21) لقد كنت   في غفلة من هذا فكشفنا عنك غطاءك فبصرك اليوم حديد (22) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد خلقنا الإنسان: أي خلقناه بقدرتنا وعلمنا لحكمة1 اقتضت خلقه فلم نخلقه عبثا.
ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه: أي ونعلم ما تحدث به نفسه أي نعلم ما في نفسه من خواطر وإرادات.
ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد: أي نحن بقدرتنا على الأخذ منه والعطاء والعلم بما يسر ويظهر أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد الذي هو في حلقه.
إذ يتلقى المتلقيان: أي نحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عمله فيكتبانه.
عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد2: أي أحدهما عن يمينه قعيد والثاني عن شماله قعيد أيضا.
ما يلفظ من قول: أي ما يقول من قول.
إلا لديه رقيب عتيد: أي إلا عنده ملك رقيب حافظ عتيد حاضر معد للكتابة.
وجاءت سكرة الموت بالحق: أي غمرة الموت وشدته بالحق من أمر الآخرة حتى يراه المنكر لها عيانا.
ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد: أي ذلك الموت الذي كنت تهرب منه وتفزع.
ونفخ في الصور ذلك يوم الوعيد: أي ونفخ إسرافيل في الصور الذي هو القرن ذلك يوم الوعيد للكفار بالعذاب.
معها سائق وشهيد: أي معها سائق يسوقها إلى المحشر وشهيد يشهد عليها.
لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا: أي من هذا العذاب النازل بك الآن.
فكشفنا عنك غطاءك: أي أزلنا عنك غفلتك بما تشاهده اليوم.
فبصرك اليوم حديد: أي حاد تدرك به ما كنت تنكره في الدنيا من البعث والجزاء.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى {ولقد   خلقنا  الإنسان} حسب سنتنا في الخلق خلقناه بقدرتنا وعلمنا لحكمة3 اقتضت   خلقه منا  ولم نخلقه عبثا ونحن نعلم ما توسوس به نفسه أي ما تتحدث به نفسه   من إرادات  أو خواطر، ونحن أي رب العزة والجلال أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد4   فلو أردنا أن  نأخذ منه أو نعطيه أو نسمع منه أو نعلم به لكنا على ذلك   قادرين وقربنا في  ذلك منه أقرب من حبل عنقه إلى نفسه وذلك في الوقت الذي   يتلقى فيه الملكان  المتلقيان سائر أقواله وأعماله يثبتانها ويحفظانها   وقوله عن اليمين وعن  الشمال قعيد أي أحد الملكين وهو المتلقيان عن يمينه   قاعد والثاني عن شماله  قاعد هذا يكتب الحسنات وذاك يكتب السيئات.
ولفظ قعيد معناه قاعد كجليس  بمعنى مجالس أو جالس، وقوله تعالى {ما يلفظ من   قول} أي ما يقول الإنسان إلا  لديه رقيب عتيد أي إلا عنده ملك رقيب حافظ،   وعتيد حاضر لا يفارقانه مدى  الحياة إلا أنهما يتناوبان ملكان بالنهار   وملكان بالليل ويجتمعون في صلاتي  الصبح والعصر وقوله تعالى {وجاءت سكرة   الموت5 بالحق} أي وإن طال العمر  فلابد من الموت وها هي ذي قد جاءت سكرة   الموت أي غمرته وشدته بالحق من أمر  الآخرة حتى يراه المنكر للبعث والدار   الآخرة المكذب به يراه عيانا. {ذلك ما  كنت منه تحيد} أي قال له هذا الموت   الذي كنت منه تحيد أي تهرب وتفزع. قوله  تعالى {ونفخ في الصور} أي نفخ   إسرافيل في الصور أي القرن الذي قد التقمه  وجعله في فيه من يوم بعث النبي   الخاتم نبي آخر الزمان محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو ينتظر متى يؤمر فينفخ   نفخة الفناء ذلك أي يوم ينفخ في الصور هو  يوم الوعيد6 بالعذاب للكافرين،   وفعلا نفخ في الصور نفخة البعث بعد نفخة  الفناء {وجاءت كل نفس معها سائق   وشهيد} أي ملك يسوقها إلى 
المحشر وملك  شاهد يشهد عليها. ويقال لذلك الذي جاء به سائق يسوقه وشاهد   يشهد عليه لقد  كنت في غفلة من هذا أي كنت في الدنيا في غفلة عن الآخرة وما   فيها وغفلتك من  شهواتك ولذاتك وغرورك بالحياة الدنيا من هذا العذاب   النازل بك الآن فكشفنا  عنك غفلتك بما تشاهده اليوم عيانا بيانا من ألوان   العذاب فبصرك اليوم حديد  أي حاد تدرك به وتبصر ما كنت تكفر به في الدنيا   وتنكره.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان قدرة الله وعلمه وأنه أقرب إلى الإنسان من حبل وريده ألا فليتق الله امرؤ.
2- تقرير عقيدة أن لكل إنسان مكلف ملكين يكتبان حسناته وسيئاته.
3- بيان أن للموت سكرات قطعا اللهم هون علينا سكرات الموت.
4- ساعة الاحتضار يؤمن كل إنسان بالدار الآخرة إذ يرى ما كان ينكره يراه بعينه.
5- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرض بعض أحوال وأهوال الآخرة.
__________
1  هذه الحكمة هي ذكره تعالى وشكره بأنواع العبادات بقوله تعالى {وما خلقت    الجن والأنس إلا ليعبدون} وسائر المخلوقات هي لأجل الناس فعاد الأمر إلى   أن  المخلوقات كلها مخلوقة لعلة العبادة.
2 القعيد معنى القاعد كالجليس بمعنى الجالس.
3 تقدم بيان الحكمة للخلق تحت رقم واحد من هذا السياق في شرح الكلمات.
4  الوريد: واحد الشرايين، وهو ثاني شريانين يخرجان من التجويف الأيسر من    القلب وهما عرقان يكتنفان صفحتي العنق في مقدميهما متصلان بالوتين يردان  من   الرأس إليه، والحبل: العرق والجمع عروق ويختلف اسمه باختلاف موضعه من    الجسم.
5 السكرة: اسم لما يعتري الإنسان من ألم واختلال في المزاج يحد  من إدراك   العقل فيختل الإدراك ويعتري العقل غيبوبة وهو مشتق من السكر وهو  الغلق   لأنه يغلق العقل، ومنه جاء وصف السكران.
6 يوم وعيد للكافرين ويم وعد صادق للمؤمنين, ولما كان السياق في دعوة الكافرين إلى الإيمان ذكر الوعيد دون الوعد.
*****************************
وقال    قرينه هذا ما لدي عتيد (23) ألقيا في جهنم كل كفار عنيد (24) مناع للخير    معتد مريب (25) الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر فألقياه في العذاب الشديد  (26)   قال قرينه ربنا ما أطغيته ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد (27) قال لا  تختصموا لدي   وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد (28) ما يبدل القول لدي وما أنا  بظلام للعبيد (29)   1يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد (30)
شرح الكلمات:
وقال قرينه: أي الملك الموكل به.
هذا ما لدي عتيد: أي هذا عمله حاضر لدي.
كل كفار عنيد: أي كثير الكفر والجحود لتوحيد الله وللقائه ولرسوله معاند كثير العناد.
مناع للخير معتد مريب: أي مناع للحقوق والواجبات من مال وغيره.
الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر: أي أشرك بالله فجعل معه آلهة أخرى يعبدها.
ربنا ما أطغيته: أي يقول قرينه من الشياطين يا ربنا ما أطغيته أي ما حملته على الطغيان.
ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد: أي ولكن الرجل كان في ضلال بعيد عن كل هدى متوغلا في الشرك والشر.
وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد: أي قدمت إليكم وعيدي بالعذاب في كتبي وعلى لسان رسلي.
ما يبدل القول لدي: أي ما يغير القول عندي وهو قوله لأملأن جهنم منكم أجمعين.
يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت: أي وما الله بظلام للعبيد يوم يقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.
وتقول هل من مزيد: أي لم أمتليء هل من زيادة فيضع الجبار عليها قدمه فتقول قط قط.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر مشاهد القيامة وأحوال   الناس  فيها فقال تعالى {وقال قرينه2} أي قال قرين3 ذلك الكافر الذي جيئ به   إلى  ساحة فصل القضاء ومعه سائق يسوقه وشهيد يشهد عليه. قال قرينه وهو   الملك  الموكل به هذا ما لدي أي من أعمال هذا الرجل الذي وكلت بحفظ أعماله    وكتابتها عتيد أي حاضر. وهنا يقال لمن استحق النار {ألقيا في جهنم} وهو    الخطاب لمن4 جاءا به وهما السائق والشهيد {كل كفار عنيد مناع للخير معتد    مريب} فهذه خمس صفات قد اجتمعت في شخص واحد فأوبقته الأولى {كفار} أي كثير    الكفر الذي هو الجحود لما يجب الإيمان به والتصديق من سائر أركان  الإيمان   الستة، والثانية عنيد والعنيد التارك لكل ما يوجب عليه المعاند  في الحق   المعاكس في المعروف وهي شر صفة، الثالثة مناع للخير أي كثير  المنع للخير   مالا كان أو غيره لا يبذل معروفا قط؛ الرابعة معتد أي على  حدود 
الشرع  معتد على الناس ظالم لهم بأكل حقوقهم وأذيتهم في أعراضهم وأموالهم   وأبدانهم  الخامسة مريب أي شاك لا يعرف التصديق بشيء من أمور الدين فهو   جامع لكل  أنواع الكفر وقوله {الذي جعل مع الله إلها} وهذا وصف سادس وهو   أسوأ تلك  الصفات وهو اتخاذه إلها آخر يعبده دون الله تعالى وقوله تعالى   {فألقياه في  العذاب الشديد} هذا أمر آخر أكد به الأمر الأول وهو ألقيا في   جهنم كل كفار  عنيد. وقوله تعالى {قال قرينه ربنا ما أطغيته ولكن كان في   ضلال بعيد} قال  هذا القول القرين لما قال المشرك معتذرا رب إن قريني من   الشياطين أطغاني  فرد عليه القرين بما أخبر تعالى به عنه في قوله قال قرينه   ربنا ما أطغيته  ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد فقال الرب تعالى {لا تختصموا5 لدي   وقد قدمت إليكم  بالوعيد} فرد الله حجة كل من الكافر والقرين من الشياطين   وأعلمهما أنه قد  قدم إليهما بالوعيد في كتبه وعلى ألسن رسله من كفر  بالله  وأشرك به وعصى  رسله فإن له نار جهنم خالدا فيها أبدا.
وقوله تعالى {ما يبدل القول لدي  وما أنا بظلام للعبيد} أخبر6 تعالى أن   حكمه نافذ فيمن كفر به وعصى رسله إذ  سبق قوله لإبليس عندما أخرج آدم من   الجنة بوسواسه وهو لأملأن جهنم منك وممن  تبعك منهم أجمعين. فهذا القول   الإلهي لا يبدل ولا يقدر أحد على تبديله  وتغيريه وقوله {وما أنا بظلام   للعبيد} نفى تعالى الظلم عن نفسه والظلم هو  أن يعذب مطيعا، أو يدخل الجنة   كافرا عاصيا. وقوله تعالى {يوم نقول لجهنم هل  امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد}  أي  اذكر يا نبينا لقومك المنهمكين في الشرك  والمعاصي ما ينتظر أمثالهم من   عذاب جهنم اذكر لهم يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت  فتقول هل من مزيد بعدما  يدخل  فيها كل كافر وكافرة من الإنس والجن وتقول  طالبة الزيادة هل من  مزيد؟  ولما لم يبق أحد يستحق عذاب النار يضع الجبار  فيها قدمه فينزوي  بعضها في  بعض وتقول قط قط والحديث معناه في الصحيحين  وغيرهما.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- التحذير من الصفات الست التي جاءت في الآية وهي الكفر والعناد ومنع الخير والاعتداء والشك والشرك.
3- بيان خصومة أهل النار من إنسان وشيطان.
4- نفي الظلم عن الله تعالى وهو كذلك فلا يظلم الله أحدا من خلقه.
5- إثبات7 صفة القدم للرب تعالى كما يليق هذا الوصف بذاته التي لا تشبه الذوات سبحانه وتعالى عن صفات المحدثين من خلقه.
__________
1 قرأ نافع: (يوم يقول) بالياء, وقرأ حفص (نقول) بالنون.
2  الواو واو الحال، والجملة حالية، وصاحب الحال تاء الخطاب في قوله تعالى    {لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا} والقرين، بمعنى مقرون وهو مأخوذ من القرن بفتح    القاف والراء وهو الحبل إذ كانوا يقرنون البعير بمثله بحبل سموه القرن.
3 اختلف في تحديد القرين على ثلاثة أقوال وما ذكر في التفسير هو أرجحها.
4 وجائز أن يكون خطابا لواحد بصيغة التثنية على حد قول الشاعر: قفا بنك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل.
5  النهي عن المخاصمة دال على أن النفوس الكافرة ادعت أن قرناءها أطغوها،   وأن  القرناء تنصلوا من ذلك، وأن النفوس أعادت القول فكانت بذلك خصومة   فأسكتهم  الحق عز وجل بقوله: {لا تختصموا لدي} .
6 المبالغة في وصف (ظلام) راجعة  إلى تأكيد النفي المطلق إذ المراد لا أظلم   شيئا من الظلم، وليس المعنى ما  أنا بكثير الظلم أو شديده إذ الأمر في   أمثلة المبالغة أن يقصد بها المبالغة  في النفي. قال طرفة:
ولست بحلال التلاع مخافة
ولكن متى يسترفد القوم أرفد
إذ لم يرد نفي كثرة حلوله التلاع وإنما أراد كثرة النفي إذ هو لم يحل في تلعة بالمرة جبنا وخوفا.
7  أخرج مسلم في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تزال جهنم   يلقى  فيها وتقول هل من مزيد؟ حتى يضع رب العزة فيها قدمه فينزوي بعضها إلى   بعض،  وتقول قط قط بعزتك وكرمك ولا يزال في الجنة فضل حتى ينشء الله لها   خلقا  فيسكنهم فضل الجنة " نزع هنا بعض أهل العلم كالقرطبي إلى تأويل  القدم   ففسرها بما يقدم للنار من أقوام وأولوا كذلك لفظ الرجل في حديث  "حتى يضع   الله عليها رجله" وقال الرجل بمعنى العدد الكثير من الناس  كالرجل من   الجراد، ولا داعي لهذا التأويل الذي لم يؤوله رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم   وهو يحدث به أصحابه فالأسلم للمؤمن أن يؤمن بصفات الله  ويمرها كما جاءت   فالقدم، والرجل كاليد والعين صفات ذات لله يؤمن العبد  بها وهو يعتقد أنها   لا تشبه صفات العباد وهي كذلك والحمد لله.
(غير بعيد) نعت لمحذوف تقديره مكانا غير بعيد من المتقين والإزلاف للتقريب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة ق - (3)  
الحلقة (797)*
*سورة ق
مكية
وآياتها خمس وأربعون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 149الى صــــ 153)**
وأزلفت   الجنة للمتقين غير بعيد (31) هذا ما توعدون لكل أواب حفيظ (32) من خشي   الرحمن بالغيب وجاء بقلب منيب (33) ادخلوها بسلام ذلك يوم الخلود (34) لهم   ما يشاءون فيها ولدينا مزيد (35)
شرح الكلمات:
وأزلفت الجنة للمتقين: أي قربت الجنة للمتقين الذي اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي.
غير بعيد2: أي مكانا غير بعيد منهم بحيث يرونها.
لكل أواب حفيظ: أي رجاع إلى طاعة الله كلما ترك طاعة عاد إليها حافظ لحدود الله.
من خشي الرحمن بالغيب: أي خاف الله تعالى فلم يعصه وإن عصاه تاب إليه وهو لم يره.
وجاء بقلب منيب: أي مقبل على طاعته تعالى.
ادخلوها بسلام: أي ويقال لهم وهم المتقون ادخلوها أي الجنة بسلام أي مع سلام وحال كونكم سالمين من كل مخوف.
ولدينا مزيد: أي مزيد من الإنعام والتكريم في الجنة وهو النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في تقرير البعث والجزاء بذكر بعض مظاهره قال تعالى بعدما  ذكر  ما لأهل النار من عذاب {وأزلفت الجنة} أي1 أدنيت وقربت {للمتقين غير  بعيد}  وهم الذين اتقوا الله تعالى بترك الشرك والمعاصي فلا تركوا فريضة  ولا غشوا  كبيرة.2 وقوله تعالى هذا ما توعدون أي يقال لهم هذا ما توعدون أي  من النعيم  المقيم، لكل أواب حفيظ أي رجاع إلى طاعة الله تعالى حفيظ أي  حافظ لحدود  الله. حفيظ أيضا بذنوبه لا ينساها كلما ذكرها استغفر الله  تعالى منها.  وقوله من خشي الرحمن بالغيب هذا بيان للأواب الحفيظ وهو من  خاف الرحمن  تعالى بالغيب أي وهو غائب عنه لا يراه ولم يعصه بترك واجب ولا  بفعل حرام،  وقوله وجاء بقلب منيب3 أي إلى ربه أي مقبل على طاعته بذكر الله  فلا ينساه  ويطيعه فلا يعصيه، وقوله تعالى ادخلوها أي يقال لهم أي للمتقين  ادخلوها أي  الجنة4 بسلام أي مسلما عليكم مسالمين من كل مخوف كالموت  والمرض والألم  والحزن وذلك يوم الخلود أي في الجنة وفي النار فأهل اللجنة  خالدون فيها  وأهل النار خالدون5 فيها وقوله لهم ما يشاءون فيها أي لأهل  الجنة ما يشاءون  أي ما تشتهيه أنفسهم وتلذه أعينهم وقوله ولدينا مزيد أي  وعندنا لكم مزيد  من النعيم وهو النظر إلى وجهه الكريم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل التقوى وكرامة المتقين على رب العالمين.
2- فضل الأواب الحفيظ وهو الذي كلما ذكر ذنبه استغفر ربه.
3- بيان أكبر نعيم في الجنة وهو رضا الله والنظر إلى وجهه الكريم.
__________
1 عطف على (يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت) .
2  أ, تركوا وغشوا ولكن تابوا وصحت توبتهم فقبلت منهم فهم كمن لم يترك لم   يترك فريضة ولم يغش كبيرة إذ التوبة تجب ما قبلها، والتائب من الذنب كمن لا   ذنب له.
3 أي: حضر يوم القيامة مصاحبا قلبه المنيب إلى الله، وفي  الحديث: "من مات  على شيء بعث عليه" فهذا العبد عاش ومات على قلب منيب فبعثه  به شاهد عليه  بالإنابة إلى ربه.
4 هذا كقوله تعالى: {ادخلوها بسلام آمنين} .
5  هذا المطلق من الأخبار مقيد قطعا بمن مات على الشرك والكفر أما من مات  على  الإيمان والتوحيد فإنه لا يخلد في النار بل يخرج منها إلى الجنة ومن  ينكر  هذا كالخوارج فقد كذب الله ورسوله ومن كذب الله ورسوله عامدا فقد  كفر.
****************************
وكم   أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أشد منهم بطشا فنقبوا في البلاد هل من محيص (36)   إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد (37) ولقد خلقنا   السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا من لغوب (38) فاصبر على   ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب (39) ومن الليل فسبحه   وأدبار السجود (40) واستمع يوم يناد المناد من مكان قريب (41) يوم يسمعون   الصيحة بالحق ذلك يوم الخروج (42) إنا نحن نحيي ونميت وإلينا المصير (43)   يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا ذلك حشر علينا يسير (44) نحن أعلم بما يقولون   وما أنت عليهم بجبار فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد (45) 
شرح الكلمات:
وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن: أي كثيرا من أهل القرون قبل كفار قريش وأهلكناهم.
هم أشد منهم بطشا: أي أهل القرون الذين أهلكناهم قبل كفار قريش هم أشد قوة وأعظم أخذا من كفار قريش ومع هذا أهلكناهم.
فنقبوا في البلاد هل من محيص: أي بحثوا وفتشوا في البلاد علهم يجدون مهربا من الهلاك فلم يجدوا.
إن في ذلك لذكرى: أي إن في المذكور من إهلاك الأمم القوية موعظة.
لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع: أي موعظة تحصل للذي له قلب حي وألقى سمعه يستمع.
وهو شهيد: وهو شهيد أي حاضر أثناء استماعه حاضر القلب والحواس.
وما مسنا من لغوب: أي من نصب ولا تعب.
فاصبر على ما يقولون: أي فاصبر يا رسولنا على ما يقوله اليهود وغيرهم من التشبيه لله والتكذيب بصفاته.
وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع: أي صل حامدا لربك قبل طلوع الشمس وهي صلاة الفجر.
الشمس
وقبل الغروب: أي صل صلاة الظهر والعصر.
ومن الليل فسبحه: أي صل صلاتي المغرب والعشاء.
وأدبار السجود: أي بعد أداء الفرائض فسبح بألفاظ الذكر والتسبيح.
واستمع: أي أيها المخاطب إلى ما أقول لك.
يوم  ينادي المناد من مكان قريب: أي يوم ينادي إسرافيل من مكان قريب من  السماء  وهو صخرة بيت المقدس فيقول أيتها العظام البالغة والأوصال المتقطعة  واللحوم  المتمزقة والشعور المتفرقة إن الله يأمركن أن تجتمعن لفصل  القضاء.
يوم يسمعون الصيحة بالحق: أي نفخة إسرافيل الثانية وهي نفخة البعث يعلمون عاقبة تكذيبهم.
ذلك يوم الخروج: أي من القبور.
يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا: أي يخرجون من قبورهم مسرعين بعد تشقق القبور عنهم.
ذلك حشر علينا يسير: أي ذلك حشر للناس وجمع لهم في موقف الحساب يسير سهل علينا.
نحن أعلم بما يقولون: أي من الكفر والباطل فلا تيأس لذلك سننتقم منهم.
وما أنت عليهم بجبار: أي بحيث تجبرهم على الإيمان والتقوى.
فذكر بالقرآن: أي عظ مرغبا مرهبا بالقرآن فقرأه على المؤمنين فهم الذين يخافون وعيد الله تعالى ويطمعون في وعده.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذلك العرض العظيم لأحوال القيامة وأهوالها على كفار قريش المكذبين   بالتوحيد والنبوة والبعث ولم يؤمنوا فكانوا بذلك متعرضين للعذاب فأخبر   تعالى رسوله أن هلاكهم يسير فكم1 أهلك تعالى {قبلهم من قرن هم أشد منهم   بطشا} أي قوة وأخذا ولما جاءهم العذاب فروا يبحثون 
عن مكان يحيصون إليه  أي يلجأون فلم يجدوا وهو معنى قوله تعالى {فنقبوا في2  البلاد هل من محيص3}  وقوله تعالى {إن ذلك} 4 أي الذي ذكرنا من قوله وكم  أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن  لذكرى أي موعظة يتعظ بها عبد كان له قلب حي وألقى  سمعه يستمع وهو شهيد أي  حاضر بكل مشاعره وأحاسيسه. وقوله تعالى {ولقد  خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما  بينهما في ستة أيام} أولها الأحد وآخرها الجمعة  {وما مسنا من لغوب} أي نصب  أو تعب، هذا الخبر رد الله تعالى به على  اليهود الذين قالوا أتم الله خلق  السماوات والأرض في يوم الجمعة واستراح  يوم السبت فلذا هم يسبتون أي  يستريحون يوم السبت فرد تعالى عليهم بقوله  {وما مسنا من لغوب} أي تعب، إذ  التعب يلحق العامل من الممارسة والمباشرة  لما يقوم بعمله والله تعالى يخلق  بكلمة التكوين فلذا لا معنى لأن يصيبه  تعب أو نصب أو لغوب وقوله تعالى  {فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح} أي فاصبر يا  رسولنا على ما يقوله يهود وغيرهم  من الكفر والباطل واستعن على ذلك أي على  الصبر وهو صعب بالصلاة والتسبيح  قبل طلوع الشمس5 وقبل الغروب، ومن الليل  فسبحه وأدبار النجوم فشمل هذا  الإرشاد والتعليم الإلهي الصلوات الخمس6، إذ  قبل طلوع الشمس فيه صلاة الصبح  وقبل الغروب فيه صلاة الظهر والعصر ومن  الليل فيه صلاة المغرب والعشاء،  ولنعم العون على الصبر الصلاة، ولذا كان  صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ حزبه أمر  فزع إلى الصلاة، وقوله أدبار السجود7 أي  بعد الصلوات الخمس سبح ربك متلبسا  بحمده. 
نحو سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر. وقوله {واستمع8 يوم يناد  المناد من  مكان قريب} أي واستمع أيها الخاطب يوم ينادي إسرافيل من مكان  قريب وهو  صخرة بيت المقدس وهو مكان قريب من السماء فيقول المنادي وهو  إسرافيل أيتها  العظام البالية والأوصال المتقطعة واللحوم المتمزقة والشعور  المتفرقة إن  الله يأمركن أن تجتمعن لفصل القضاء وقوله {يوم يسمعون الصيحة  بالحق} وهي  نفخة إسرافيل الثانية نفخة البعث {ذلك يوم الخروج} من القبور  ويوم يرى  المكذبون عاقبة تكذيبهم. وقوله {يوم تشقق الأرض9 عنهم سراعا} أي  يخرجون  مسرعين ذلك المذكور من تشقق الأرض وخروجهم مسرعين حشر علينا لهم  يسير أي  سهل لا صعوبة فيه، وقوله {نحن أعلم بما يقولون} فيه تسلية للرسول  صلى الله  عليه وسلم وفيه تهديد لكفار قريش. وقوله {وما أنت عليهم بجبار} أي  بذي  قوة وقدرة فائقة تجبرهم بها على الإيمان والاستقامة وعليه فمهمتك ليست   الإجبار وأنت عاجز عنه وإنما هي التذكير {فذكر بالقرآن} إذا {من يخاف   وعيد} وهم المؤمنون الصادقون والمسلمون الصالحون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية تخويف العصاة والمكذبين بالعذاب الإلهي وقربه وعدم بعده.
2- للانتفاع بالمواعظ شروط أن يكون السامع ذا قلب حي واع وأن يلقي بسمعه كاملا وأن يكون حاضر الحواس شهيدها.
3- وجوب الصبر والاستعانة على تحقيقه بالصلاة.
4- مشروعية الذكر والدعاء بعد الصلاة فرادى لا جماعات.
5- تقرير البعث وتفصيل مبادئه.
6- المواعظ ينتفع بها أهل القلوب الحية.
__________
1 قوله تعالى: {وكم أهلكنا قبلهم} هذا تعريض بالتهديد للمشركين وتسلية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. و (كم) خبرية.
2  (النقب) الثقب فالتنقيب مأخوذ منه، ومعنى الآية أي: ذللوا وأخضعوا  وتصرفوا  في الأرض بالحفر والغرس والبناء ونحت الجبال وإقامة السدود  والحصون وما  إلى ذلك من مظاهر القوة في الأرض ولم يغني ذلك عنهم من الله  شيئا وجاءهم  الموت من حيث لا مهرب منه ولا محيص.
3 المحيص: مصدر ميمي من: حاص: إذا عدل عن الطريق وهرب فالمحيص: المهرب، والاستفهام إنكاري وهو بمعنى النفي.
4  الإشارة إلى كل ما ذكر من الاستدلال والتهديد في الآيات السابقة  والذكرى:  التذكرة العقلية لمن توفر له ثلاثة شروط: القلب الحي وإلقاء  السمع للإصغاء  وحضور البال.
5 في الصحيح عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي قال: كنا جلوسا  عند النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم "إذ نظر إلى القمر ليلة البدر فقال: أما إنكم  سترون ربكم  كما ترون هذا القمر لا تضامون في رؤيته فإن استطعتم أن لا  تغلبوا على صلاة  قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها فافعلوا" ثم قرأ جرير (وسبح  بحمد ربك..)
6 وجائز أن يراد بها نوافل الصلاة فيكون الذي قبل طلوع  الشمس ركعتا الفجر  ولكن ما في التفسير أولى وأصح وأنها الصلوات الخمس إذ  السورة مكية ونزلت  بعد فرض الصلوات الخمس.
7 قرأ نافع: (وإدبار) بكسر الهمزة، وقرأ حفص (وأدبار) بفتحها.
8  التعبير بالاستماع فيه معنى التشويق لما يسمع، والمعنى، أقم الصلاة وهي   زادك إلى الدار الآخرة وانتظر موعد الجزاء فإنه كائن يوم ينادي المنادي   للقيام للجزاء على الصبر والصلاة كما هو على الشرك والعصيان، والآية تحمل   التسلية وتدعو إلى الصبر والصلاة.
9 قرأ نافع (تشقق) بفتح التاء وتشديد  الشين بتائين فأدغمت التاء الثانية  في الشين بعد قلبها شينا، وقرأ حفص  بتخفيف الشين على حذف إحدى التائين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الذاريات - (1)  
الحلقة (798)*
*سورة الذاريات
مكية
وآياتها ستون آية 
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 154الى صــــ 159)**
سورة الذاريات
مكية
وآياتها ستون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والذاريات ذروا (1) فالحاملات وقرا (2) فالجاريات يسرا (3) فالمقسمات أمرا (4) إنما توعدون لصادق (5)
وإن  الدين لواقع (6) والسماء ذات الحبك (7) إنكم لفي قول مختلف (8) يؤفك  عنه  من أفك (9) قتل الخراصون (10) الذين هم في غمرة ساهون (11) يسألون  أيان يوم  الدين (12) يوم هم على النار يفتنون (13) ذوقوا فتنتكم هذا الذي  كنتم به  تستعجلون (14)
شرح الكلمات:
والذاريات ذروا: أي الرياح تذروا التراب وغيره ذروا.
فالحاملات وقرا: أي السحب تحمل الماء.
فالجاريات يسرا: أي السفن تجري على سطح الماء بسهولة.
فالمقسمات أمرا: أي الملائكة تقسم بأمر ربها الأرزاق والأمطار وغيرها بين العباد.
إن ما توعدون لصادق: أي إن ما وعدكم به ربكم لصادق سواء كان خيرا أو شرا.
وإن الدين لواقع: أي وأن الجزاء بعد الحساب لواقع لا محالة.
والسماء ذات الحبك: أي ذات الطرق كالطرق التي تكون على الرمل والحبك جمع حبيكة.
إنكم  لفي قول مختلف: أي يا أهل مكة لفي قول مختلف أي في شأن القرآن والنبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فمنهم من يقول القرآن سحر وشعر وكهانة ومنهم من يقول  النبي  كاذب أو ساحر أو شاعر.
يؤفك عنه من أفك: أي يصرف عن النبي والقرآن من صرف.
قتل الخراصون: أي لعن الكذابون الذين يقولون بالخرص والكذب.
الذين هم في غمرة ساهون: أي في غمرة جهل تغمرهم ساهون أي غافلون عن أمر الآخرة.
يوم هم على النار يفتنون: أي يعذبون فيها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {والذاريات} 1 هذا شروع في قسم ضخم أقسم الله تعالى به وهو  الذاريات  ذروا أي الرياح تذروا التراب وغيره من الأشياء الخفيفة  {فالحاملات2 وقرا}  أي السحب تحمل الماء {فالجاريات3 يسرا} أي السفن تجري  على سطح الماء  {فالمقسمات أمرا} أي الملائكة تقسم الأرزاق والأمطار وغيرها  بأمر ربها كل  هذا قسم أقسم الله به وجوابه {إنما توعدون} أيها الناس من  البعث والجزاء  بالنعيم المقيم أو بعذاب الجحيم لصادق وإن الدين أي الجزاء  العادل لواقع أي  كائن لا محالة. وقوله {والسماء ذات الحبك} 4 هذا قسم آخر  أي ذات الطرق  كالتي على الرمل جمع حبيكة بمعنى طريقة {إنكم لفي قول مختلف}  هذا جواب  القسم فمنكم من يقول محمد ساحر ومنكم من يقول كاذب أو كاهن.  ومنكم من يقول  في القرآن سحر وشعر كهانة وقوله تعالى {يؤفك عنه من أفك} أي  يصرف عن القرآن  ومن نزل عليه من أفك أي صرف بقضاء الله وقدره. وقوله  تعالى: {قتل  الخراصون} أي لعن الكذابون الذين يقولون بالخرص والكذب والظن  الذين هم في  غمرة جهل تغمرهم ساهون أي غافلون عن أمر الآخرة وما لهم فيه  من عذاب لو  شاهدوه ما ذاقوا طعاما ولا شرابا لذيذا.
وقوله تعالى يسألون أيان يوم  الدين أي متى قيام الساعة ومجيئها وهم في هذا  مستهزئون ساخرون وجوابهم في  قوله تعالى {يوم هم على النار يفتنون} أي  يعذبون ويقال لهم ذوقوا فتنكم أي  عذابكم هذا الذي كنتم به تستعجلون أي  تطالبون به رسولنا بتعجيله لكم  استخفافا وتكذيبا منكم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء حيث أقسم تعالى على ذلك.
2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر في قوله يؤفك عنه من أفك.
3- لعن الله الخراصين الذين يقولون بالخرص والكذب ويسألون استهزاء وسخرية لا طلبا للعلم والمعرفة للعمل.
__________
1  هنا ذكر القرطبي موعظة عجبا وهي أن رجلا يقال له: صبيغ بلغ عمر عنه أن   يسأل عن يسأل عن تفسير مشكل القرآن فقال: اللهم أمكني منه فدخل الرجل على   عمر يوما وهو لابس ثيابا وعمامة وعمر يقرأ القرآن فلما فرغ قام إليه الرجل   وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين ما الذاريات ذروا؟ فقام عمر فحسر عن ذراعيه وجعل   يجلده ثم قال: ألبسوه ثيابه واجعلوه على قتب وأبلغوا به أهله ثم ليقم خطيبا   فليقل: إن صبيغا طلب العلم فأخطأ فلم يزل وضيعا في قومه بعد أن كان سيدا   فيهم. وأخرى وهو أن ابن الكواء سأل عليا رضي اللع عنه فقال: يا أمير   المؤمنين ما (الذاريات) قال: ويلك سل تفقها ولا تسأل تعنتا.
(فالحاملات وقرا) السحب تحمل الماء كما تحمل ذوات الأربع الوقر: أي الحمل الثقيل.
3  جائز أن يراد ب (الجاريات) السفن، وأن يراد بها الرياح تجري بالسحب بعد   تراكمها، واليسر: اللين والهون، أي الجاريات جريانا لينا هينا شأن السير   بالشيء الثقيل كما قال الأعشى.
كأن مشيتها من بيت جارتها
مشي السحابة لا ريث ولا عجل
(الحبك)  بفتح فسكون: إجادة النسج وإتقان الصنع، وجائز أن يكون المراد  بالحبك حبك  السماء أي: نجومها لأنها تشبه الطرائق الموشاة في الثوب. وعن  الحسن أنها  طرائق المجرة أو طرائق السحاب، والكل جائز.
*****************************
إن   المتقين في جنات وعيون (15) آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك   محسنين (16) كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون (17) وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون   (18) وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم (19) وفي الأرض آيات للموقنين (20)   وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون (21) وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون (22) فورب السماء   والأرض إنه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون (23)
شرح الكلمات:
إن  المتقين في حنات وعيون: أي إن الذين1 اتقوا ربهم في بساتين وعيون تجري   خلال تلك البساتين والقصور التي فيها كقوله تجري من تحتها الأنهار.
آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم: أي آخذين ما أعطاهم ربهم من الثواب.
إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين: أي كانوا قبل دخولهم الجنة محسنين في الدنيا أي في عبادة ربهم وإلى عباده.
كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون: أي كانوا في الدنيا يحيون الليل ولا ينامون فيه إلا قليلا.
وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون: أي وفي وقت السحور وهو السدس الأخير من الليل يستغفرون يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا.
وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم: أي للذي يسأل والمحروم الذي لا يسأل لتعففه وهذا الحق أوجبوه على أنفسهم زيادة على الزكاة الواجبة.
وفي  الأرض آيات للموقنين: أي من الجبال والأنهار والأشجار والبحار  والإنسان  والحيوان دلالات على قدرة الله مقتضية للبعث والموجبة للتوحيد  للموقنين أما  غير المؤمنين فلا يرون شيئا.
وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون: أي آيات من الخلق  والتركيب والأسماع والأبصار  والتعقل والتحرك أفلا تبصرون ذلك فتستدلون به  على وجود الله وعلمه وقدرته.
وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون: أي من  الأمطار التي بها الزرع والنبات وسائر  الأقوات وما توعدون من ثواب وعقاب إن  كل ذلك عند الله في السماء مكتوب في  اللوح المحفوظ.
فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق: إنه لحق أي ما توعدون لحق ثابت.
مثل ما أنكم تنطقون: أي إن البعث لحق مثل نطقكم فهل يشك أحد في نطقه إذا نطق والجواب لا يشك فكذلك ما توعدون من ثواب وعقاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي كذب بها المشركون  في  مكة فقال تعالى {إن المتقين في جنات وعيون} أي إن الذين اتقوا ربهم  فلم  يشركوا به ولم يعصوه بترك الواجبات ولا بفعل المحرمات هؤلاء يوم  القيامة في  بساتين وعيون تجري في تلك البساتين وقوله {آخذين ما آتاهم  ربهم} أي ما  أعطاهم ربهم من ثواب هو نعيم مقيم في دار السلام. 
ثم ذكر تعالى مقتضيات  هذا العطاء العظيم والثواب الجزيل فقال {إنهم كانوا  قبل} دخولهم الجنة  {محسنين} في الدنيا فأحسنوا نياتهم وأعمالهم أخلصوها  لله ربهم وأتوا بها  وفق ما ارتضاه وشرعه لعباده بلا زيادة ولا نقصان كما  أحسنوا إلى عباده ولم  يسيئوا إليهم بقول ولا عمل هذا موجب وآخر أنهم  {كانوا قليلا من الليل ما  يهجعون} 1 أي لا ينامون من الليل إلا قليلا إذ  أكثر الليل يقضونه في الصلاة  وهو التهجد وقيام الليل وبالأسحار أي وفي  السدس الأخير من الليل هم  يستغفرون أي يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا  عذاب النار وثالث {وفي  أموالهم حق للسائل} والمحروم أي وزيادة على الزكاة  المفروضة في كل مال بلغ  النصاب فإنهم أوجبوا على أنفسهم في أموالهم حقا  يبذلونه للسائل الذي يسأل  والمحروم الذي لا يسأل لحيائه وعفته. هذه موجبات  العطاء الكريم الذي أعطاهم  ربهم من النعيم المقيم في جنات وعيون. وقوله  تعالى {وفي الأرض2 آيات  للموقنين} أي وفي ما خلق في الأرض من مخلوقات من  جبال وأنهار وزروع وضروع  وأنواع الثمار، وإنسان وحيوان آيات أي دلائل  وعلامات على قدرة الله وعلمه  وحكمته ورحمته وكلها موجبة له التوحيد ومقررة  لقدرته على البعث الآخر  والجزاء وكون هذه الآيات للموقنين مبني على أن  الموقنين ذووا بصائر وإدراك  لما يشاهدون في الكون فكلما نظروا إلى آية في  الكون ازداد إيمانهم وقوى  فبلغوا اليقين فيه فأصبحوا أكثر من غيرهم في  الاهتداء والانتفاع بكل ما  يسمعون ويشاهدون. وقوله تعالى {وفي أنفسكم أفلا  تبصرون} أي وفي أنفسكم3  أيها الناس من الدلائل والبراهين المتمثلة في خلق  الإنسان وأطواره التي يمر  بها من نطفة إلى علقة إلى مضغة إلى طفل إلى شاب  فكهل وفي إدراكه وسمعه  وبصره ونطقه إنها آيات أخرى دالة على وجود الله  وتوحيده وقدرته على البعث  والجزاء وقوله {أفلا تبصرون} توبيخ لأهل الغفلة  والإعراض عن التفكر والنظر  إذ لو نظروا بأبصارهم متفكرين ببصائرهم لاهتدوا  إلى الإيمان والتوحيد  والبعث والجزاء. وقوله تعالى وفي السماء رزقكم وما  توعدون أي4 يخبر تعالى  عباده أن رزقهم في السماء يريد تدبير الأمر في  السماء والأمطار التي هي سبب  كل الثمار والحبوب وسائر الخضر والفواكه التي  هي غذاء الإنسان في السماء  وقوله وما توعدون من خير وشر من رحمة وعذاب  الكل في السماء إذ الأمر لله  وهو يحكم بالرحمة والعذاب على من يشاء وكتاب  المقادير التي كتب فيه كل شيء  هو في السماء. وقوله تعالى {فورب السماء  والأرض 
إنه لحق6 مثل ما أنكم  تنطقون7} هذا قسم منه تعالى أقسم فيه بنفسه على أن  البعث والجزاء يوم  القيامة حق ثابت واجب الوقوع كائن لا محالة إذا كنا لا  نشك في نطقنا إذا  نطقنا أن ما نقوله ونسمعه لا يمكن أن يكون غير ما نطقنا  به وسمعناه فكذلك  البعث الآخر واقع لا محالة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ما للمتقين من نعيم مقيم في الدار الآخرة.
2- بيان صفات المتقين من التهجد بالليل والاستغفار في آخره والإنفاق في سبيل الله.
3- بيان أن في الأرض كما في الأنفس آيات أي دلائل وعلامات على قدرة الله على البعث والجزاء.
4-  بيان أن في السماء رزق العباد8 فلا يطلب إلا من الله تعالى وأن ما  نوعده  من خير وشر أمره في السماء ومنها ينزل بأمره تعالى فليكن طلبنا  الخير من  الله دائما وتعوذنا من الشر بالله وحده.
__________
1 لما ذكر تعالى مآل الكافرين وهو أنهم على النار يفتنون أي: يعذبون كما قال الشاعر:
كل امرئ من عباد الله مضطهد
ببطن مكة مقهور ومفتون
2 الهجوع: النوم ليلا، والتهجاع: النومة الخفيفة قال الشاعر:
قد حصت البيضة رأسي فما
أطعم نوما غير تهجاع
والفعل  يهجع هجوعا، و (ما) زائدة لتقوية الكلام أي: كانوا ينامون قليلا من  الليل،  والجملة: (وكانوا قليلا) الخ بدل من جملة: (كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين)  بدل بعض  من كل.
3 هذا متصل بالقسم في قوله: {والذاريات} إنه بعد أن حقق عقيدة البعث بالاقسام عليها عطف شواهد من الأدلة على ذلك.
4  مما هو آية في النفس أن المرء يأكل ويشرب من مكان واحد ويخرج من مكانين   ولو شرب لبنا محضا لخرج منه الماء ومنه الغائط فتلك الآية في النفس.
5 يروى أن الحسن رحمه الله تعالى كان إذا رأى السحاب قال لأصحابه فيه والله رزقكم ولكنكم تحرمونه بخطاياكم.
6  (ما) في {مثل ما أنتم تنطقون} مزيدة للتوكيد، والمضارع {تنطقون} جيء به   بدلا عن المصدر نطقكم لإفادته التشبيه بنطقهم المتجدد المحسوس لهم وتقدير   الكلام أن ما توعدونه من البعث والجزاء لحق مثل نطقكم الذي لا تنكرونه إذ   لا يوجد من ينكر نطقه أبدا..
(ما) في (مثل ما أنكم تنطقون) مزيدة  للتوكيد، والمضارع (تنطقون) جيء به  بدلا عن المصدر نطقكم الذي لا تنكرونه  إذ لا يوجد من ينكر نطقه أبدا.
7 قيل: خص النطق من بين سائر الحواس: لأن ما سواه من الحواس يدخله التشبيه, والنطق سبيم من ذلك.
8  ذكر القرطبي عند تفسير هذه الآية قصة مأثورة عن الأصمعي خلاصتها: أن   أعرابيا قال له: اقرأ علي من كلام الرحمن شيئا فقرأ عليه: (وفي السماء   رزقكم وما توعدون) ففهمها الأعرابي علقيقتها فكسر قوسه ونحر بعيره فتصدق به   وتاب إلى ربه ولقيه بعد سنة فطلب منه أن يسمعه من كلام الرحمن فقرأ عليه   فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق ... ) الآية فأخذ الأعرابي رداءه وهو يقول: من   يغضب الرحمن. وما زال يرددها حتى مات.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الذاريات - (1)  
الحلقة (799)*
*سورة الذاريات
مكية
وآياتها ستون آية 
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 159الى صــــ 164)

**هل   أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين (24) إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال  سلام  قوم منكرون (25) فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين (26) فقربه إليهم قال  ألا  تأكلون (27) فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم (28)  فأقبلت  امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم (29) قالوا كذلك قال ربك  إنه هو  الحكيم العليم (30) 

شرح الكلمات:
هل أتاك حديث: أي قد أتاك يا نبينا حديث أي كلام.
ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين: أي جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل أكرمهم إبراهيم الخليل.
وقالوا سلاما: أي نسلم عليك سلاما.
قال سلام قوم منكرون: أي عليكم سلام أنتم قوم منكرون أي غير معروفين.
فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين: أي عدل ومال إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين حنيذ.
فقال ألا تأكلون: أي فأمسكوا عن الأكل فقال لهم ألا تأكلون.
فأوجس منهم خيفة: أي فأضمر في نفسه خوفا منهم.
بغلام عليم: أي بولد يكون ذا علم كبير غزير.
فأقبلت امرأته في صرة: أي في رنة وصيحة.
فصكت وجهها: أي لطمت وجهها أي ضربت بأصابعها جبينها متعجبة.
وقالت عجوز عقيم: أي كبيرة السن وعقيم لم يولد لها قط.
قالوا كذلك قال ربك: أي قالت الملائكة لها كالذي قلنا لك قال ربك.
إنه هو الحكيم العليم: أي إنه هو الحكيم في تدبيره وتصريف شؤون عباده. العليم بما يصلح للعبد وما لا يصلح فليفوض الأمر إليه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {هل أتاك حديث1 ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين} 2 هذا الحديث يشتمل على  موجز  قصة قد ذكرت في سورة هود والحجر والمقصود منه تقرير نبوة محمد صلى  الله  عليه وسلم إن مثل هذا القصص لا يتم لأمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب إلا من  طريق  الوحي كما أنه يحمل في نهايته التهديد بالوعيد لمشركي قريش المصرين  على  الكفر والتكذيب والإجرام الكبير إذ في نهاية القصة يسأل إبراهيم  الملائكة  قائلا فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون فيجيبون قائلين إنا أرسلنا إلى  قوم مجرمين  لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين أي لتدميرهم وإهلاكهم من أجل  إجرامهم، وقريش في  هذا الوقت مجرمة مستحقة للعذاب كما استحقه إخوان لوط.  فقوله تعالى في خطاب  رسوله هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم الخليل وهم ملائكة في  صورة رجال من بينهم3  جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل إذ دخلوا عليه أي على  إبراهيم وهو في منزله فسلموا  عليه4 فرد السلام ثم قال أنتم قوم منكرون أي  لا نعرفكم بمعنى أنكم غرباء  لستم من أهل هذا البلد فلذا سارع في إكرامهم  فراغ إلى أهله أي عدل ومال إلى  أهله فعمد إلى عجل سمين من أبقاره وكان  ماله يومئذ البقر فشواه بعد ذبحه  وسلخه وتنظيفه. فقربه إليهم وكأنهم  أمسكوا عن تناوله فعرض عليهم الأكل عرضا  بقوله ألا تأكلون فقالوا إنا لا  نأكل طعاما إلا بحقه. فقال إذا كلوه بحقه،  فقالوا وما حقه؟ قال أن تذكروا  اسم الله في أوله وتحمدوا الله في آخره أي  تقولون بسم الله في البدء  والحمد لله في الختم فالتفت جبريل إلى ميكائيل  وقال له حق للرجل أن يتخذه  ربه خليلا ولما لم يأكلوا أوجس منهم خيفة أي  خوفا أي شعر بالخوف في نفسه  منهم لعدم أكلهم لأن العادة البشرية وهي مستمرة  إلى اليوم إذا أراد المرء  بأخيه سوءا لا يسلم عليه ولا يرد عليه السلام،  ولا يأكل طعامه هذا حكم  غالبي وليس عاما. قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام  وأعلموه أنهم مرسلون من ربه  إلى قوم لوط لإهلاكهم من أجل إجرامهم وبشروه  بغلام يولد له ويكبر ويولد له  فالأول إسحق والثاني يعقوب كما جاء في سورة  هود فبشرناه بإسحاق ومن وراء  إسحق يعقوب وقوله {فأقبلت امرأته في صرة} 5  أخذت في رنة لما سمعت البشرى  فصكت أي لطمت وجهها بأصابع يدها متعجبة وهي  تقول أألد وأنا عجوز6 وهذا  بعلي شيخا إن هذا لشيء عجيب إذ كان عمرها تجاوز  التسعين وعمر إبراهيم  تجاوز المئة وكانت عقيما لا تلد قط فلذا قالت عجوز7  عقيم كيف ألد يا  للعجب؟ فأجابها الملائكة قائلين كذلك أي هكذا قال ربك  فاقبلي البشرى  واحمديه واشكريه. إنه تعالى هو الحكيم في تصرفاته في شؤون  عباده العليم  بما يصلح لهم وما لا يصلح فليفوض الأمر إليه ولا يعترض عليه.

هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
2- فضيلة إبراهيم أبي الأنبياء وإمام الموحدين.
3- وجوب إكرام الضيف.
4- الخوف الفطري عند وجود أسبابه لا يقدح في العقيدة ولا يعد شركا.

__________
1  هذا الكلام مستأنف ابتدائي سيق لتسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقرير   نبوته وإنذار قومه المكذبين المصرين على الشرك والظلم، ولفظ الضيف، يطلق   على الواحد فأكثر وافتتاح الكلام بهل للتفخيم للحدث الذي يخبر عنه  والتهويل  من شأنه.
2 قال فيهم المكرمين: لخدمة إبراهيم إياهم وإكرامه لهم بتقديم العجل الحنيذ، وقيل هم مكرمون من قبل الله تعالى.
3 قيل إنهم كانوا تسعا وسما منهم غير الثلاثة رفائيل عليه السلام.
4 في الآية مشروعية السلام إلقاء وردا إلا أن الإلقاء سنة والرد واجب لآية النساء: {وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها} .
5 الصرة: الصيحة والضجة، والصرة، الجماعة، والصرة: الشدة من كرب وغيره قال الشاعر:
فألحقه بالهاديات ودونه
جواحرها في صرة لم تزين
الهاديات:  أوائل بقر الوحش وجواحرها: متخلفاتها ولم تزيل لم تنفرق الشاهد  في الصرة  هنا فإنها بمعنى الضجة والجماعة والشدة. وهو يمدح فرسه الذي  ألحقه بأوائل  بقر الوحش الذي يصيد.
6 نص آية هود: {قالت يا ويلتى أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخا إن هذا لشيء عجيب} .
7  أي: كيف ألد وأنا عجوز عقيم ف (عجوز) خبر، و (عقيم) بدل منه والمبتدأ   محذوف أي: أنا والعجوز يشترك فيه المذكر والمؤنث يقال رجل عجوز وامرأة عجوز   فهو فعول بمعنى فاعل مشتق من العجز والعقيم كذلك يستوي فيه المذكر  والمؤنث  وهو فعيل بمعنى مفعول مأخوذ من عقمها الله: إذا خلقها لم تحمل  بجنين،  وكانت سارة لم تحمل قط.
************************

الجزء السابع والعشرون
قال  فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون (31) قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين (32)  لنرسل  عليهم حجارة من طين (33) مسومة عند ربك للمسرفين (34) فأخرجنا من  كان فيها  من المؤمنين (35) فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين (36)  وتركنا فيها  آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم (37)
شرح الكلمات:
قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون: أي ما شأنكم أيها المرسلون.
إلى قوم مجرمين: أي إلى قوم كافرين فاعلين لأكبر الجرائم وهي إتيان الفاحشة.
حجارة من طين: أي مطبوخ بالنار.
مسومة: أي معلمة على كل حجر اسم من يرمى به.
للمسرفين: أي المبالغين في الكفر والعصيان كإتيان الذكران.
غير بيت من المسلمين: وهو بيت لوط وابنتيه ومن معهم من المؤمنين.
وتركنا فيها آية: أي بعد إهلاكهم: تركنا فيها علامة على إهلاكهم وهي ماء أسود منتن.
للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم: أي عذاب الآخرة فلا يفعلون فعلهم الشنيع.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في قصة إبراهيم مع ضيفه من الملائكة إنه لاحظ بعد أن عرف  أنهم  سادات الملائكة أن مهمتهم لم تكن مقصورة على بشارته فقط بل هي أعظم  فلذا  سألهم قائلا: فما1 خطبكم أيها المرسلون؟ فأجابوه قائلين: إنا أرسلنا  أي  أرسلنا ربنا عز وجل إلى قوم مجرمين2 أي على أنفسهم بالكفر، وفعل  الفاحشة،  والعلة من إرسالنا إليهم هي لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين3 مطبوخ  بالنار، وتلك  الحجارة مسومة أي معلمة عن ربك للمسرفين أي قد كتب على كل  حجر اسم من يرمى  به، وذلك في السماء قبل أن تنزل إلى الأرض.
 وقوله تعالى: {فأخرجنا} أي  من تلك القرية وهي سدوم من كان فيها من4  المؤمنين فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت  من المسلمين وهو بيت لوط عليه السلام وما  به سوى لوط وابنتيه ومن الجائز أن  يكون معهم بعض المؤمنين إذ قيل كانوا  ثلاثة عشر نسمة وقوله تعالى: {وتركنا  فيها آية5} أي علامة على إهلاكهم وهي  ماء أسود منتن كالبحيرة وتعرف الآن  بالبحر الميت. وقوله {للذين يخافون  العذاب الأليم} وهم المؤمنون الذين  يخافون عذاب الآخرة حتى لا يفعلوا فعل  قوم لوط من الكفر وإيتان الفاحشة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- جواز تشكل الملائكة بصورة رجال من البشر.
2- التنديد بالإجرام وفاعليه.
3- جواز الإهلاك بالعذاب الخاص الذي لم يعرف له نظير.
4- تقرير حقيقة علمية وهي أن كل مؤمن صادق الإيمان مسلم, وليس كل مسلم مؤمنا حتى يحسن إسلامه بانبنائه على أركان الإيمان الستة.6
__________
1  الفاء: هي الفاء الفصيحة إذ أفصحت أي: دلت على كلام محذوف تقديره: لما   كنتم مرسلين من قبل الله تعالى فما خطبكم أي ما شأنكم وما مهمتكم العظيمة   التي جئتم لها؟.
2 هم أهل سدوم وعمورية.
3 (من طين) فيه احتراس من أن  تكون من البرد الذي ينزل مع المطر من السماء,  وجائز أن تكون من بركان  قذفته الأرض فارتفع بقوة الضغط فسقط عليهم فدمرهم  بأمر الله تعالى وتدبيره  فيهم.
4 قوله: (من المؤمنين) : إشارة إلى أن سبب نجاتهم هو إيمانهم وفي  قوله:  (من المسلمين) كذلك أي: سبب النجاة الإسلام كما هو التنويه بشأن كل  من  الإيمان والإسلام إذ الدعوة النبوية تدور عليهما.
5 الضمير) فيها) عائد إلى القرية التي أصبحت خربة تدل على قدرة الله تعالى ونقمته من أعدائه.
6 هي الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله, واليوم الآخر, والقدر خيره وشره, كما في آية البقرة, (ليس البر) وفي حديث جبريل عند مسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الذاريات - (2)  
الحلقة (800)
سورة الذاريات
مكية
وآياتها ستون آية 
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 165الى صــــ 170)

وفي   موسى إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون بسلطان مبين (38) فتولى بركنه وقال ساحر أو   مجنون (39) فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم وهو مليم (40) وفي عاد إذ   أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم (41) ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه إلا جعلته كالرميم   (42) وفي ثمود إذ قيل لهم تمتعوا حتى حين (43) فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فأخذتهم   الصاعقة وهم ينظرون (44) فما استطاعوا من قيام وما كانوا منتصرين (45)  وقوم  نوح من قبل إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين (46) 
شرح الكلمات:
وفي موسى إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون: أي فكذبه وكفر, فأغرقناه ومن معه آية كآية سدوم.
بسلطان مبين: أي بحجة ظاهرة قوية وهي اليد والعصا.
فتولى بركنه: أي أعرض عن الإيمان مع رجال قومه.
وقال ساحر أو مجنون: أي وقال فرعون في شأن موسى ساحر أو مجنون.
فنبذناهم في اليم: أي طرحناهم في البحر فغرقوا أجمعين.
وهو مليم: أي آت بما يلام عليه إذ هو الذي عرض جيشا كاملا للهلاك زيادة على ادعائه الربوبية وتكذيبه لموسى وهرون وهما رسولان.
وفي عاد: أي وفي إهلاك عاد آية أي علامة على قدرتنا وتدبيرنا.
الريح  العقيم: أي التي لا خير فيها لأنها لا تحمل المطر ولا تلقح الشجر  وهي  الدبور, لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "نصرت بالصبا" وهي الريح  الشرقية  "وأهلكت عاد بالدبور" وهي الريح الغربية بالحجاز.
ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه: من نفس أو مال.
إلا جعلته كالرميم: أي البالي المتفتت.
وفي ثمود: أي وفي إهلاك ثمود آية دالة على قدرة الله وكرهه تعالى للكفر والإجرام.
إذ قيل لهم: أي بعد عقر الناقة تمتعوا إلى انقضاء آجالكم بعد ثلاثة أيام.
فأخذتهم الصاعقة: أي بعد ثلاثة أيام من عقر الناقة.
فما استطاعوا من قيام: أي ما قدروا على النهوض عند نزول العذب بهم.
وقوم نوح من قبل: أي وفي إهلاك قوم نوح بالطوفان آية وأعظم آية.
قوله  تعالى {وفي موسى} 1 الآية إنه تعالى لما ذكر إهلاك قوم لوط وجعل في  ذلك  آية دالة على قدرته وعلامة تدل العاقل على نقمه تعالى ممن كفر به  وعصاه ذكر  هنا في هذه الآيات التسع من هذا السياق أربع آيات
أخرى، يهتدي بها أهل  الإيمان الذين يخافون يوم الحساب فقال عز من قائل:  وفي موسى بن عمران نبي  بني إسرائيل إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون ملك القبط بمصر  {بسلطان مبين} أي بحجة  قوية ظاهرة قوة السلطان وظهوره وهي العصا2 فلم  يستجب لدعوة الحق فتولى  بركنه أي 3بجنده الذي يركن إليه ويعتمد عليه، وقال  في موسى رسول الله إليه:  هو ساحر أو 4مجنون فانتقمنا منه بعد الإصرار على  الكفر والظلم فنبذناهم أي  طرحناهم في اليم البحر فهلكوا بالغرق. في هذا  الصنيع الذي صنعناه بفرعون  لما كذب آية من أظهر الآيات. وقوله تعالى: {وفي  عاد5} حيث أرسلنا إليهم
أخاهم  هودا فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة ما سواه فكذبوه {إذ  أرسلنا  عليهم الريح العقيم} التي لا تحمل مطرا ولا تلقح شجرا6 ما تذر من  شيء أتت  عليه أي مرت به من أنفس أو أموال إلا جعلته كالرميم7 البالي  المتفتت في هذه  الإهلاك آية من أعظم الآيات الدالة على قدرة الله الموجبة  لربوبيته  وعبادته والمستلزمة لقدرته تعالى على البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة.
وقوله  تعالى {وفي ثمود8} إذ أرسلنا إليهم أخاهم صالحا فدعاهم إلى عبادة  الله وحده  وترك الشرك فكذبوه وطالبوه بآية تدل على صدقه فأعطاهم الله  الناقة آية  فعقروها استخفافا منهم وتكذيبا {إذ قيل لهم تمتعوا حتى حين} أي  إلى إنقضاء  الأجل الذي حدد لهلاكهم. فبدل أن يؤمنوا ويسلموا 
فيعبدوا الله ويوحدوه  عتوا عن أمر ربهم وترفعوا متكبرين {فأخذتهم الصاعقة}  صاعقة العذاب وهم  ينظرون بأعينهم الموت يتخطفهم {فما استطاعوا من قيام}  من مجالسهم وهم  جائمون على الركب {وما كانوا منتصرين} في إهلاك ثمود أصحاب  الحجر آية للذين  يخافون العذاب الأليم فلا يفعلوا فعلهم حتى لا يهلكوا  هلاكهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {وقوم نوح7 من قبل إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين} أي وفي إرسالنا  نوحا إلى  قومه وتكذيبهم إياه وإصرارهم على الشرك والكفر والتكذيب ثم  إهلاكنا لهم  بالطوفان وانجائنا المؤمنين آية من أعظم الآيات الدالة على  وجود الله تعالى  وربوبيته وألوهيته للعالمين، والمستلزمة لقدرته على البعث  والجزاء الذي  يصر الملاحدة على إنكاره ليواصلوا فسقهم وفجورهم بلا تأنيب  ضمير ولا حياء  ولا خوف أو وجل.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير كل من التوحيد والنبوة والبعث لما في الآيات من دلائل على ذلك.
2- قوة الله تعالى فوق كل قوة إذ كل قوة في الأرض هو الذي خلقها ووهبها.
3- اتهام المبطلين لأهل الحق دفعا للحق وعدم قبول له يكاد يكون سنة بشرية في كل زمان ومكان.
4- من عوامل الهلاك العتو عن أمر الله أي عدم الإذعان لقبوله، والفسق عن طاعته وطاعة رسله.
__________
(وفي موسى) أي: وتركنا أيضا في قصة موسى آية، والعطف على قوله: {وفي الأرض آيات للموقنين} .
2 وجائز أن يكون غير العصا من الآيات التسع.
3 وجائز أن يكون بقوته كما قال عنترة:
فما أوهى مراس الحرب ركني
ولكن ما تقادم من زماني
أراد بركنه: قوته، وركن الشيء: جانبه الأقوى.
(أو) بمعنى الواو أي: قال مرة في موسى ساحر وقال مرة أخرى مجنون وشاهده قول الشاعر:
أثعلبة الفوارس أو رياحا
عدلت بهم طهية والخشايا
أي: ورياحا فأو بمعنى الواو العاطفة لا غير وطهية كسمية: حي من تميم والخشاب: بطون من تميم أيضا.
(وفي عاد) أي: وتركنا في عاد آية كالتي في موسى.
6  ولا خير فيها ولا بركة ولا منفعة البتة مأخوذة من: امرأة عقيم لا تحمل  ولا  تلد، وهي الدبور لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح "نصرت  بالصبا  وأهلكت عاد بالدبور} .
(الرميم) الشيء الهاك البالي. قال مجاهد، ومنه قول الشاعر:
تركتني حين كف الدهر من بصري
وإذ بقيت كعظم الرمة البالي
مأخوذ من رم العظم: إذا بلى يقال: رم العظم يرم بالكسر رمة فهو رميم.
(وفي ثمود) أي: وتركنا في ثمود آية للموقنين دالة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وهي موجبات ألوهيته.
7 قرأ حمزة والكسائي (وقوم) بالكسر أي: وفي قوم نوح آية، وقرأ الجمهور بالنصب أي: وأهلكنا قوم نوح من قبل عاد وثمود ومدين.
**********************
والسماء  بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون (47) والأرض فرشناها فنعم الماهدون  (48) ومن كل  شيء خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرون (49) ففروا إلى الله إني لكم  منه نذير مبين  (50) ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر إني لكم منه نذير مبين  (51) 
شرح الكلمات:
والسماء بنيناها بأيد: أي وبنينا السماء بقوة ظاهرة في رفع السماء وإحكام البناء.
وإنا لموسعون: أي لقادرون على البناء والتوسعة.
والأرض فرشناها: أي مهدناها فجعلناها كالمهاد أي الفراش الذي يوضع على المهد.
فنعم الماهدون: أي نحن أثنى الله تعالى على نفسه بفعله الخيري الحسن الكبير.
ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين: أي وخلقنا من كل شيء صنفين أي ذكرا وأنثى، خيرا وشرا، علوا وسفلا.
لعلكم تذكرون: أي تذكرون أن خالق الأزواج كلها هو إله فرد فلا يعبد معه غيره.
ففروا إلى الله: أي إلى التوبة بطاعته وعدم معصيته.
إني لكم منه نذير مبين: أي إني وأنا رسول الله إليكم منه تعالى نذير مبين بين النذارة أي أخوفكم عذابه.
ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر: أي لا تعبدوا مع الله إلها أي معبودا آخر إذ لا معبود بحق إلا هو.
إني لكم منه نذير مبين: إني لكم منه تعالى نذير بين النذارة أخوفكم عذابه إن عبدتم معه غيره.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض مظاهر القدرة الإلهية الموجبة له تعالى  الربوبية  لكل شيء والألوهية على عباده. فقال تعالى: {والسماء1 بنيناها  بأيد وإنا  لموسعون} فهذا أكبر مظهر من مظاهر القدرة الإلهية إنه بناء  السماء وإحكام  ذلك البناء وارتفاعه وما تعلق به من كواكب ونجوم وشمس وقمر  تم هذا الخلق  بقوة الله التي لا توازيها قوة. وقوله {وإنا لموسعون} أي  لقادرون على  توسعته أكثر مما هو عليه، وذلك لسعة قدرتنا.
ومظهر ثان هو في قوله:  {والأرض2 فرشناها فنعم الماهدون} والأرض فرشها  بساطا ومهدها مهادا فنعم  الماهدون نحن نعم الماهد الله تعالى لها إذ غيره  لا يقدر على ذلك ولا يتأتى  له، وثالث مظاهر القدرة في قوله: {ومن كل شيء3  خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرون}  فهذا لفظ عام يعم سائر المخلوقات وأنها كلها  أزواج وليس فيها فرد قط.
  والذوات كالصفات فالسماء يقابلها الأرض، والحر يقابله البرد، والذكر  يقابله  الأنثى، والبر يقابله البحر، والخير يقابله الشر، والمعروف يقابله  المنكر،  فهي أزواج بمعنى أصناف كما أن سائر الحيوانات هي أزواج من ذكر  وأنثى.  وقوله {لعلكم تذكرون} أي خلقنا من كل شيء زوجين رجاء أن تذكروا  فتعلموا أن  خالق هذه الأزواج هو الله الفرد الصمد الواحد الأحد لا إله  غيره ولا رب  سواه فتعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا به سواه من سائر خلقه.
وقوله تعالى {ففروا  إلى4 الله إني لكم منه نذير مبين} أي بعد أن تبين لكم  أيها الناس أنه لا  إله غير الله ففروا إليه تعالى أي بالإيمان به وبطاعته  وبفعل فرائضه وترك  نواهيه اهربوا إلى الله يا عباد الله بالإسلام إليه  والانقياد لطاعته إني  لكم منه تعالى نذير من عقاب شديد، ونذارتي بينة لا  شك فيها وأنصح لكم أن لا  تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر أي معبودا غيره تعالى  تعبدونه إن الشرك به يحبط  أعمالكم ويحرم عليكم الجنة فلا تدخلوها أبدا  واعلموا أني لكم منه عز وجل  نذير مبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد والبعث بمظاهر القدرة الإلهية التي لا يعجزها شيء ومظاهر العلم والحكمة المتجلية في كل شيء.
2-  ظاهرة الزوجية في الكون في الذرة انبهر لها العقل الإنساني وهي مما سبق   إليه القرآن الكريم وقرره في غير موضع منه: سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها   مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون. فدل هذا قطعا على أن القرآن  وحي  الله وأن من أوحى به إليه وهو محمد بن عبد الله لن يكون إلا رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
3- التحذير من الشرك فإنه ذنب عظيم لا يغفر إلا بالتوبة الصحيحة النصوح.
__________
1  هذا عرض آخر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته الدالة على قدرته على البعث   الآخر (والسماء) : منصوب على الاشتغال، والأيد جمع يد وكثر إطلاقه على   القوة نحو: (واذكر عبدنا داود ذا الأيد) أي: القوة، والموسع: القادر على   توسعة ما يريد توسعته من رزق وغيره.
2 نصب الأرض على الاشتغال، والفرش:  البسط يقال: فرش البساط: إذا نشره  وقوله: (فنعم الماهدون) أثنى تعالى على  نفسه بهذه المنة على خلقه وهي: بسط  الأرض وتمهيدها للحياة عليها وفي هذا  تعليم للعباد أن يحمدوا الله  ويشكروه: فله الحمد تعالى وله المنة.
3 في  خلق الله تعالى للذكر والأنثى والتناسل منهما دليل ظاهر على البعث  الذي  ينكره الكافرون فمن فكر في إيجاد الحياة من جماد النطفة سهل عليه  الإيمان  بالحياة الثانية بعد انتهاء هذه ولذا عقب على ذلك بجملة (لعلكم  تذكرون) وهي  جملة تعليلية.
4 الفاء للتفريع إنه بعد أن بين للمشركين ضلالهم وخطأهم  في الشرك والكفر  وإنكار البعث بما ساق من الأدلة وأبرز عن البراهين القطعية  قال لرسوله: قل  لهم أيها الناس ففروا إلى الله أي: اهربوا إليه لينجيكم من  الخسران فإنه  ليس لكم إلا هو فآمنوا به واعبدوه ووحدوه وعلل ذلك بقوله لهم  {إني لكم منه  نذير مبين} .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الطور - (1)  
الحلقة (801)
**سورة الطور
مكية
وآياتها تسع وأربعون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 171الى صــــ 175)

كذلك   ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون (52) أتواصوا به   بل هم قوم طاغون (53) فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم (54) وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع   المؤمنين (55) وما خلقت الجن والأنس إلا ليعبدون (56) ما أريد منهم من رزق   وما أريد أن يطعمون (57) إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين (58) فإن  للذين  ظلموا ذنوبا مثل ذنوب أصحابهم فلا يستعجلون (59) فويل للذين كفروا  من  يومهم الذي يوعدون (60)
شرح الكلمات:
كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم: أي الأمر كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبل قومك يا محمد من رسول.
إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون: أي هو ساحر أو مجنون.
أتواصوا  به بل هم قوم طاغون: أي أتواصت الأمم كل أمة توصي التي بعدها  بقولهم  للرسول هو ساحر أو مجنون, والجواب, لا أي لم يتواصوا بل هم قوم  طاغون  يجمعهم على قولهم هذا الطغيان.
فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم: أي أعرض عنهم يا رسولنا فما أنت بملوم لأنك بلغتهم فأبرأت ذمتك.
وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين: أي عظ بالقرآن يا رسولنا فإن الذكرى بمعنى التذكير ينفع المؤمنين أي من علم الله أنه يؤمن.
وما خلقت الجن والإنس: أي خلقتهم لأجل أن يعبدوني فمن عبدني أكرمته ومن ترك عبادتي أهنته.
ما أريد منهم من رزق: أي لا لي ولا لأنفسهم ولا لغيرهم.
وما أريد أم يطمعون: أي لا أريد منهم ما يريد أرباب العبيد من عبيدهم هذا يجمع المال وهذا يعد الطعام، والله هو الذي يرزقهم.
ذو القوة المتين: أي صاحب القوة المتين الشديد الذي لا يعجزه شيء.
ذنوبا مثل ذنوب أصحابهم: أي نصيبا من العذاب مثل نصيب أصحابهم الذين ماتوا على الكفر.
فلا يستعجلون: أي فلا يطالبوني بالعذاب فإن له موعدا لا يخلفونه.
من يومهم الذي يوعدون: أي يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  عرض تلك الأدلة المقررة للتوحيد والبعث والمستلزمة للرسالة المحمدية   والمشركون ما زالوا في إصرارهم على الكفر والتكذيب قال تعالى مسليا رسوله   مخففا عنه ما يجده من إعراض وتكذيب: {كذلك} أي الأمر والشأن كذلك وهو أنه   ما أتى الذين من قبلهم أي من قبل قومك للرسول إلا قالوا فيه هو ساحر1 أو   مجنون كما قال قومك لك اليوم. ثم قال تعالى: {أتواصوا2 به} أي بهذا القول   كل أمة توصي التي بعدها بأن تقول لرسولها: ساحر أو مجنون. بل هم قوم طاغون   أي لم يتواصوا به وإنما جمعهم على هذا القول الطغيان الذي هو وصف عام لهم   فإن الطاغي من شأنه أن ينكر ويكذب ويتهم بأبعد أنواع التهم والحامل له على   ذلك طغيانه. وما دام الأمر هكذا فتول عنهم يا رسولنا أي أعرض عنهم ولا   تلتفت إلى أقوالهم وأعمالهم فما أنت بملوم في هذا القول لأنك قد بلغت   رسالتك وأديت أمانتك ولا يمنعك هذا التولي عنهم أن تذكر أي عظ بالقرآن بل   عظ وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين الذين علم الله تعالى أنه يؤمنون ممن هم   غير مؤمنين الآن كما تنفع المؤمنين حاليا بزيادة إيمانهم وصبرهم على طاعة   الله ربهم.
وقوله تعالى: {وما خلقت الجن والأنس إلا ليعبدون3} أي لم يخلقهما للهو ولا للعب ولا 
لشيء  وإنهما خلقهما ليعبدوه بالإذعان له والتسليم لأمره ونهيه. وقوله  تعالى {ما  أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون} أي إن شأني معهم ليس كشأن  السادة  مالكي العبيد الذين يتعبدونهم بالقيام بحاجاتهم. هذا يجمع المال  وهذا يعد  الطعام بل خلقتهم ليعبدوني أي يوحدوني في عبادتي، إذ عبادتهم لي  مع عبادة  غيري لا أقبلها منهم ولا أثيبهم عليها بل أعذبهم على الطاعة حيث  عبدوا من  لا يستحق العبادة من سائر المخلوقات.
قوله تعالى {إن الله هو الرزاق ذو  القوة المتين4} قرر به غناه عن خلقه،  وأعلم أنه ليس في حاجة إلى أحد وذلك  لغناه المطلق، وقدرته التي لا يعجزها  في الأرض ولا في السماء شيء. وقوله  فإن للذين ظلموا5 ذنوبا مثل ذنوب  أصحابهم أي إذا عرفت حال من تقدم من قوم  عاد وثمود وغيرهم فإن لهؤلاء  المشركين ذنوبا مثل ذنوب أصحابهم أي نصيبا من  العذاب وعبر بالذنوب التي هي  الدلو الملأى بالماء عن العذاب لأن العذاب يصب  عليهم كما يصب الماء من  الدلو ولأن الدلاء تأتى واحدا بعد واحد فكذلك.  الهلاك يتم لأمة بعد أمة  حتى يسقوا كلهم مر العذاب, وقوله {فلا يستعجلون}  أي ما هناك حاجة بهم الى  استعجال العذاب فإنه آت في إبانه ووقته المحدد له  لا محالة. وقوله تعالى  {فويل للذين كفروا} أي بالله ولقائه والنبي وما جاء  به ويل لهم من يومهم  الذي يوعدون أي العذاب الشديد لهم من يومهم الذي  أوعدهم الله تعالى به وهو  يوم القيامة والويل واد في جهنم يسيل بصديد أهل  النار والعياذ بالله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان سنة بشرية وهي التكذيب والاتهام بالباطل وقلب الحقائق لكل من  جاءهم  يدعوهم إلى خلاف مألوفيهم وما اعتادوه من باطل وشر فيدفعون بالقول  فإذا  أعياهم ذلك دفعوا بالفعل وهي الحرب والقتال.
2- بيان أن طغيان النفس يتولد عنه كل شر والعياذ بالله.
3- مشروعية التذكير، وأنه ينتفع به من أراد الله إيمانه ممن لم يؤمن، ويزداد به إيمان المؤمنين الحاليين.
4- بيان علة خلق الإنس والجن وهي عبادة الله وحده.
5- بيان غنى الله تعالى عن خلقه، وعدم احتياجه إليهم بحال من الأحوال.
6- توعد الرب تبارك وتعالى الكافرين وأن نصيبهم من العذاب نازل بهم لا محالة.
__________
1  أو: بمعنى الواو إذ هم مرة يقولون ساحر ومرة يقولون مجنون وليس معنى  ساحر  أو مجنون أن يكون إما ساحرا أو مجنونا فتكون أو بأحد الشيئين.
2  الاستفهام للتعجب، و (بل) للإضراب الإبطالي، أي لم يتواصوا بهذا القول   الفاسد، وإنما جمعهم الطغيان فقالوا ما قالوا ولم يتخلف قوم منهم في ذلك.
3  قوله: {وما خلقت ... } الخ فيه تعريض للمشركين والكافرين التاركين  لعبادته  تعالى، والإنس واحده إنسي، والاستثناء مفرغ من علل لم تذكر،  والإرادة هنا؛  هي الإرادة الشرعية التكليفية ليست الإرادة الكونية التي لا  تتخلف، ولذا  فلا معنى لمن قال: المراد بالناس هنا المؤمنون فقط، أو هو  على تقدير لآمرهم  وأنهاهم أو أن المراد من العبادة: ظهور قدرة الله تعالى  فيهم من الخلق  والإحياء والإماتة.
4 الجملة تعليلية لما سبقها من قوله: {ما أريد منهم  من رزق وما أريد أن  يطعمون} و (الرزاق) : كثير الإرزاق و (ذو القوة) :  صاحبها ومن خصائص (ذو)  أنها لا تضاف إلا إلى أمر مهم, (والمتين) : الكامل  في قوته الذي لا يعارض  ولا يدانى.
5 في قوله تعالى (ذنوبا) إشارة إلى مل  حصل لصناديد قريش إذ بعد قتلهم  ألقوا في قليب ببدر فكان ذلك مصداق قوله  {فإن للذين كفروا ذنوبا} وهي  الدلو الملأى فعجبا لهذا القرآن العظيم.
***********************
سورة الطور
مكية
وآياتها تسع وأربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والطور  (1) وكتاب مسطور (2) في رق منشور (3) والبيت المعمور (4) والسقف  المرفوع  (5) والبحر المسجور (6) إن عذاب ربك لواقع (7) ما له من دافع (8)  يوم تمور  السماء مورا (9) وتسير الجبال سيرا (10) فويل يومئذ للمكذبين  (11) الذين هم  في خوض يلعبون (12) يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا (13) هذه  النار التي كنتم  بها تكذبون (14) أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون (15) اصلوها  فاصبروا أو لا  تصبروا سواء عليكم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون (16)
شرح الكلمات
والطور: أي والجبل الذي كلم الله عز وجل عليه موسى عليه السلام.
وكتاب مسطور: أي وقرآن مكتوب.
في رق منشور: أي في جلد رقيق أو ورق منشور.
والبيت المعمور: أي بالملائكة يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك لا يعودون أبدا.
والسقف المرفوع: أي السماء التي هي كالسقف المرفوع للأرض.
والبحر المسجور: أي المملوء المجموع ماؤه بعضه في بعض.
يوم تمور السماء مورا: أي تتحرك وتدور.
في خوض يلعبون: أي في باطل يلعبون أي يتشاغلون بكفرهم.
يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا: أي يدفعون بعنف دفعا.
أفسحر هذا: أي العذاب الذي ترون كما كنتم تقولون في القرآن.
أم أنتم لا تبصرون: أي أم عدمتم الأبصار فأنتم لا تبصرون.
اصلوها: أي اصطلوا بحرها.
فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا: أي صبركم وعدمه عليكم سواء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {والطور1 وكتاب مسطور في رق منشور والبيت المعمور والسقف  المرفوع  والبحر المسجور} هذه خمسة أشياء عظام أقسم الله تعالى بها,  وبالتتبع لما  يقسم الله تعالى به يرى أنه إذا أقسم بشيء إنما يقسم به إما  لكونه مظهرا من  مظاهر القدرة الإلهية, كالسماء مثلا, وإما لكونه معظما نحو  لعمرك إذ هو  إقسام بحياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وإما لكونه ذا فائدة  للإنسان ونفع  خاص به كالتين والزيتون وقوله تعالى {والطور} وهو جبل الطور  الذي كلم تعالى  عليه موسى وهو مكان مقدس, وقوله {وكتاب مسطور في رق  منشور2} أي منشور في  ورق أو جلد رقيق وهو التوراة أو القرآن والإقسام به  لما فيه من حرمة وقدسية  عند الله تعالى, والبيت المعمور3 وهو بيت في  السماء تغشاه الملائكة كل يوم  وتعمره بالعبادة وهو بحيال الكعبة بحيث لو  وقع لوقع فوقها والسقف المرفوع  وهو السماء وهي كالسقف للأرض وهي مظهر من  مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه  ومثلها البحر المسجور4 أي المملوء بكميات  المياه الهائلة فإنه مظهر من  مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة الإلهية هذا  القسم الضخم جوابه أو المقسم عليه  هو قوله إن عذاب ربك يا رسولنا لواقع  ماله من دافع ليس له من5 دافع يدفعه  أبدا, وإن له وقتا محددا يقع فيه,  وعلامات تدل عليه وهي 
قوله تعالى  {يوم تمور السماء 6مورا} أي تتحرك بشدة وتدور وتسير الجبال  سيرا فتكون  كالهباء المنبث هنا وهناك فويل يومئذ للمكذبين والويل واد في  جهنم مملوء  بقيح وصديد أهل النار, والمكذبون هم الكافرون بالله وبما جاءت  به رسله عنه  من أركان الإيمان وقواعد الإسلام وقوله: {الذين هم في خوض  يلعبون} أي في  باطلهم وكفرهم يتشاغلون به عن الإيمان الحق والعمل الصالح  المزكى للنفس  المطهر لها. وقوله {يوم7 يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا} أي يوم  يدفعون بشدة وعنف  إلى جهنم ويقال لهم توبيخا وتقريعا لهم هذه النار التي  كنتم بها تكذبون.
 أخبرونا: أفسحر8 هذا أي العذاب الذي أنتم فيه الآن تعذبون أم أنتم لا   تبصرون فلا تعاينونه. ويقال لهم أيضا تبكيتا وتقريعا فاصبروا على عذاب   النار أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم أي صبركم وعدمه عليكم سواء. إنما 9تجزون ما   كنتم تعلمون أي في الدنيا من الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
2- لله تعالى أن يقسم بما يشاء من خلقه وليس للعبد أن يقسم بغير الله تعالى.
3- عرض سريع لأهوال القيامة وأحوال المكذبين فيها.
4- تقرير قاعدة الجزاء من جنس العمل.
__________
(الطور)  : الجبل باللغة السريانية ونقل إلى العربية بهذا اللفظ بمعنى  الجبل وأصبح  علما بالغلبة على جبل طور سيناء الذي ناجى الله تعالى فيه  نبيه موسى عليه  السلام.
2 الرق: بفتح الراء, ما رق من الجلد ليكتب فيه, والمنشور:  المبسوط وجائز  أن يكون المراد به التوراة أو القرآن, إذ القرآن يقرؤه  المؤمنون من  المصاحف وتقرأه الملائكة من اللوح المحفوظ والرق بكسر الراء  الملك.
3 جائز أن يكون المراد بالبيت المعمور الكعبة المشرفة بمكة المكرمة,
وجائز  أن يكون بيتا في السماء كما في التفسير, ويقال له: الضراح بضم الضاد  وفي  الطبري: أن عليا سئل عن البيت المعمور فقال: بيت في السماء يدخله كل  يوم  سبعون ألف ملك لا يعودون إليه أبدا.
4 جائز أن يكون المراد بالبحر:  البحر الأحمر, (القلزم) الذي أغرق الله  تعالى فيه فرعون وملأه. لمناسبة ذكر  الطور, وجائز أن يكون المحيط ووصف  بالمسجور وهو المملوء: حتى لا يدخل فيه  الأنهار التي تملأ بالأمطار  والأودية والسيول.
5 زيدت (من) في قوله تعالى (ما له من دافع) لتأكيد النفي.
6 المور: التحرك باضطراب, ومور السماء: اضطراب أجسامها من الكواكب, واختلال نظامها عند نهاية الحياة.
7 (يوم يدعون) بدل اشتمال من {يوم تمور السماء مورا} .
8 (أم) هي المنقطعة التي تقدر ببل والاستفهام, والاستفهام هنا للتهكم والتوبيخ والتقدير: بل أنتم لا تبصرون أي المرئيات.
9  (إنما تجزون) : جملة تعليلية وإن حرف توكيد وما الموصولة بها هي الكافة   وإنما المركبة من إن المشددة وما: الكافة لها عن العمل أفادت التعليل.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الطور - (2)  
الحلقة (802)
سورة الطور
مكية
وآياتها تسع وأربعون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 175الى صــــ 179)

إن  المتقين في جنات ونعيم (17) فاكهين بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب   الجحيم (18) كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون (19) متكئين على سرر   مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين (20)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المتقين: أي الذين اتقوا ربهم فعبدوه وحده بما شرع لهم فأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا النواهي.
فاكهين: أي متلذذين بأكل الفواكه الكثيرة التي آتاهم ربهم.
ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم: أي وحفظهم من عذاب الجحيم عذاب النار.
على سرر مصفوفة: أي بعضها إلى جانب بعض.
وزوجناهم بحور عين: أي قرناهم بنساء عظام الأعين حسانها.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى حال أهل النار ذكر حال أهل الجنة وهذا أسلوب الترغيب  والترهيب  الذي أمتاز به القرآن الكريم فقال تعالى مخبرا عن حال أهل الجنة:  {إن  المتقين} أي الذين اتقوا في الدنيا الشرك والمعاصي {في جنات} أي  بساتين  ونعيم مقيم يحوي كل ما لذ وطاب مما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذه الأعين.  فاكهين1  بما آتاهم ربهم أي متلذذين بأكل الفواكه الكثيرة الموصوفة بقول  الله تعالى:  لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة. {ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم} أي حفظهم من عذاب  النار.  ويقال لهم: {كلوا واشربوا2 هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون} أي بسبب ما  كنتم تعملونه  من أعمال البر والإصلاح بعد الفرائض واجتناب الشرك والمعاصي.  وقوله  {متكئين} أي حال كونهم وهم في نعيمهم متكئين على سرر3 مصفوفة قد صف  بعضها  إلى جنب بعض. وقوله تعالى {وزوجناهم بحور عين} أي قرناهم بزوجات من  الحور  العين والحور جمع حوراء وهي التي يغلب بياض عينهم على سوادها  والعين جمع  عيناء وهي الواسعة العينين. جعلنا الله ممن يزوجون بهن إنه  كريم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل التقوى وكرامة أهلها.
2- بيان منة الله وفضله على أهل الإيمان والتقوى وهم أولياء الله تعالى.
3- مشروعية الدعاء بكلمة هنيئا لمن أكل أو شرب ائتساء بأهل الجنة.
4-  الإيمان والأعمال الصالحة سبب في دخول الجنة وليست ثمنا لها لأن الجنة   أغلى من عمل الإنسان، وإنما العمل الصالح يزكى النفس فيؤهل صاحبها لدخول   الجنة فالباء في قوله {بما كنتم تعملون} سببية وليست للعوض كما في قولك   بعتك الدار بألف مثلا.
__________
1 (فاكهين) : أي: ذوي فاكهة كثيرة، يقال: رجل فاكه: أي ذو فاكهة كما يقال: لابن وتامر أي: ذو لبن وتمر، قال الشاعر:
وغررتني وزعمت أنك لابن بالصيف تامر
وفعله فكه كفرح فهو فاكه وفكه، وقرأ الجمهور بالأول وقرأ أبو جعفر بالثاني، والفاكه: من طابت نفيه وسرت بما به من نعيم.
2 الهنيئ: مالا تنغيص فيه ولا نكد ولا كدر يقال لهم: ليهنأكم ما صرتم إليه (هنيئا) .
(سرر)  جمع سرير، وفي الكلام حذف تقديره: متكئين على نمارق سرر. قال ابن  عباس رضي  الله عنهما: سرر من ذهب مكللة بالزبرجد والدر والياقوت، والسرير  كما بين  مكة وأيلة.
******************************  *
والذين   آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من   شيء كل امرئ بما كسب رهين (21) وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون (22)   يتنازعون فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم (23) ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم   كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون (24) وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون (25) قالوا إنا كنا   قبل في أهلنا مشفقين (26) فمن الله علينا ووقانا عذاب السموم (27) إنا كنا   من قبل ندعوه إنه هو البر الرحيم (28)
شرح الكلمات:
والذين آمنوا: أي حق الإيمان المستلزم للإسلام والإحسان.
واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان: أي كامل مستوف لشرائطه ومنها الإسلام.
ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم: أي وإن لم يعملوا عملهم بل قصروا في ذلك.
وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء: أي وما نقصناهم من أجور أعمالهم شيئا.
كل امرئ بما كسب رهين: أي كل إنسان مرهون أي محبوس بكسبه الباطل.
يتنازعون فيها كاسا: أي يتعاطون بينهم فيها أي في الجنة كأسا من خمر.
لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم: أي لا يقع لهم بسبب شربها لغو وهو كل كلام لا خير فيه ولا إثم.
ويطوف عليهم غلمان: أي ويدور بهم خدم لهم.
كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون: أي مصون.
وأقبل بعضهم على بعض: أي يسأل بعضهم بعضا عما كانوا عليه في الدنيا وما وصلوا إليه في الآخرة.
قالوا إنا كنا قبل: أي قالوا مشيرين إلى علة سعادتهم إنا كنا قبل أي في الدنيا.
في أهلنا مشفقين: أي بين أهلنا وأولادنا مشفقين أي خائفين من عذاب الله تعالى.
فمن الله علينا: أي بالمغفرة.
ووقانا عذاب السموم: أي وحفظنا من عذاب النار التي يدخل حرها في مسام الجسم.
إنا كنا ندعوه: أي في الدنيا نعبده موحدين له.
إنه هو البر الرحيم: أي المحسن الصادق في وعده الرحيم العظيم الرحمة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر افضال الله تعالى وإنعامه على أوليائه في  الجنة  إذ قال تعالى: {والذين آمنوا} أي حق الإيمان الذي هو عقد بالجنان  وقول  باللسان وعمل بالأركان واتبعتهم1 ذريتهم بإيمان كامل صحيح إلا أنهم  لم  يبلغوا من الأعمال الصالحة ما بلغه آباؤهم ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم لتقر بذلك   أعينهم وتعظم مسرتهم وتكمل سعادتهم باجتماعهم مع ذريتهم. وقوله تعالى:  {وما  ألتناهم2 من عملهم من شيء} أي وما نقصنا الآباء من عملهم الصالح من  شيء بل  وفيناهموه كاملا غير منقوص ورفعنا إليهم ابناءهم بفضل منا ورحمة.  وقوله  تعالى: {كل امرئ بما كسب3 رهين} إخبار منه تعالى أن كل نفس عنده يوم   القيامة مرتهنة بعملها تجزى به إلا أنه تعالى تفضل على أولئك الآباء فرفع   إلى درجاتهم أبناءهم تفضلا وإحسانا. وقوله عز وجل: {وأمددناهم} أي الآباء   والأبناء من سكان الجنة بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون من اللحمان. هذا طعامهم  أما  الشراب فإنهم 4يتنازعون أي يتعاطون في الجنة كأسا من خمر لا لغو فيها.  أي  لا تسبب هذايانا من الكلام إذ اللغو الكلام الذي لا فائدة منه. وقوله:  {ولا  تأثيم} 5 أي وليس في شربها إثم وقوله تعالى: {ويطوف عليهم غلمان} أي  خدم  لهم كأنهم في جمالهم وحسن منظرهم لؤلؤ مكنون في أصدافه.
وقوله تعالى:  {وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون} أي عما كان لهم في الدنيا،  وما انتهوا إليه  في الآخرة من هذا النعيم المقيم. وقالوا مشيرين إلى سبب  نعيمهم في الآخرة  إنا كنا أي في الدنيا في أهلنا مشفقين أي خائفين من عذب  ربنا فترتب على ذلك  أن من الله علينا بدخول الجنة ووقانا عذاب السموم الذي  هو عذاب النار الذي  ينفذ إلى المسام والعياذ بالله تعالى. إنا6 كنا من  قبل أي في الدنيا قبل  الآخرة ندعوه ونتضرع إليه أن يجيرنا من النار  ويدخلنا الجنة إنه هو تعالى  البر بأوليائه الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وصف كامل لأهل الجنة وهو تقرير في نفس الوقت للبعث والجزاء بذكر ما يكون فيه.
2- فضل الإيمان وكرامة أهله عند الله بإلحاق الأبناء قليل العمل الصالح بآبائهم الكثيري العمل الصالح.
3-  تقرير قاعدة أن المرء يوم القيامة يكون رهين كسبه لا يفكه إلا الله عز  وجل  فمن استطاع أن يفك رقبته فليفعل وذلك بالإيمان والإسلام والإحسان.
4- فضيلة الإشفاق في الدنيا من عذاب الآخرة.
5- فضل الدعاء والتضرع إلى الله تعالى.
__________
1  قرأ الجمهور {واتبعتهم} وقرأ أبو عمرو وحده {وأتبعناهم} وقرأ الجمهور   (ذريتهم) بالإفراد، وقرأ ابن عامر بالجمع: {ذرياتهم} مفعول لأتبعناهم، وقرأ   نافع {ذرياتهم} الأخيرة بالجمع وقرأ حفص بالإفراد {ذريتهم} كالأولى.
2  {وما ألتناهم} قرأ الجمهور بفتح اللام، وق {وقرأه ابن كثير بكسر اللام،   والواو للحال، فالجملة حالية، والمعنى: أن الله تعالى ألحق بهم ذرياتهم في   الدرجة من دون أن ينقص من حسناتهم شيئا.
3 الجملة معترضة بين جملة: {وما  ألتناهم} وجملة {وأمددناهم} والجملة تقرير  لعدالة الرب تعالى في الحكم بين  عباده فيجزي كل نفس بما كسبت، وله أن  يتفضل ويرفع من يشاء درجات.
4 أطلق التنازع على التداول والتعاطي والمعنى: أن بعضهم يصب للبعض ويناوله إيثارا له وكرامة.
5 اللغو: سقط الكلام وهذيانه الصادر عن الخلل في العقل. والتأثيم: ما يؤثم به فاعله من ضرب أو شتم أو تمزيق ثوب.
6 قرأ نافع بفتح همزة أنه على تقدير حرف جر لأنه للتعليل، وقرأ حفص بالكسر. والجملة تعليلية.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الطور - (3)  
الحلقة (803)
سورة الطور
مكية
وآياتها تسع وأربعون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 180الى صــــ 185)**
فذكر   فما أنت بنعمت ربك بكاهن ولا مجنون (29) أم يقولون شاعر نتربص به ريب   المنون (30) قل تربصوا فإني معكم من المتربصين (31) أم تأمرهم أحلامهم بهذا   أم هم قوم طاغون (32) أم يقولون تقوله بل لا يؤمنون (33) فليأتوا بحديث   مثله إن كانوا صادقين (34) 
شرح الكلمات:
فذكر فما أنت بنعمة ربك: أي فذكر بالقرآن وعظ من أرسلت إليهم من قومك وغيرهم فلست بنعمت ربك عليك بالعقل وكمال الخلق والوحي إليك.
بكاهن ولا مجنون: أي بمتعاط للكهانة فتخبر عن الغيب بواسطة رئي من الجن ولا أنت بمجنون.
نتربص به ريب المنون: أي تنظر به حوادث الدهر من موت وغيره.
أم تأمرهم أحلامهم بهذا: أي أتأمرهم أحلامهم أي عقولهم بهذا وهو قولهم إنك كاهن ومجنون لم تأمرهم عقولهم به.
أم هم قوم طاغون: أي بل هم قوم طاغون متجاوزون لكل حد تقف عنده العقول.
أم يقولون تقوله؟ : أي أختلق القرآن وكذبه من تلقاء نفسه.
فليأتوا بحديث مثله: أي فليأتوا بقرآن مثله يختلقونه بأنفسهم.
إن كانوا صادقين: أي في أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم اختلق القرآن.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذلك العرض لأحوال أهل النار وأهل الجنة فلم يبق إلا التذكير يا رسولنا   فذكر أي قومك ومن تصل إليهم كلمتك من سائر الناس بالقرآن وما يحمل من وعد   ووعيد، وما يدعوا إليه من هدى وطريق مستقيم، فما أنت بنعمة ربك أي بما   أولاك ربك من رجاحة العقل وكمال الخلق وكرم الفعال وشرف النبوة بكاهن تقول   الغيب بواسطة رئي من الجن، ولا مجنون تخلط القول وتقول بما لا يفهم عنك  ولا  يعقل. وقوله تعالى: {أم يقولون شاعر 1نتربص به ريب المنون} 2 أي بل  يقولون  هو شاعر كالنابغة وزهير نتربص به حوادث الدهر حتى يهلك كما هلك من  قبله من  الشعراء ولا ندخل معه في خصومة وجدل قد يغلبنا. وقوله تعالى قل  تربصوا3 أي  ما دمتم قد رأيتم التربص بي فتربصوا فإني معكم من المتربصين،  وقوله تعالى:  {أم تأمرهم أحلامهم بهذا} والاستفهام للنفي والتوبيخ والجواب  لم تأمرهم  عقولهم بهذا بل هم قوم طاغون أي إن طغيانهم هو الذي يأمرهم بما  يقولون  ويفعلون من الباطل والشر والفساد وقوله أم يقولون تقوله والجواب  وإن قالوا  تقوله فإن قولهم لم ينبع من عقولهم ولم يصدر من أحلامهم بل عن  كفرهم  وتكذيبهم بل لا يؤمنون، والدليل على صحة ذلك تحدي الله تعالى لهم  بالإتيان  بحديث مثله وعجزهم عن ذلك فلذا هم لا يعتقدون ولا يرون أن الرسول  تقول  القرآن من عنده، وإنما لما لم يؤمنوا به لابد أن يقولوا كلمة يدفعون  بها عن  أنفسهم فقالوا تقوله فقال تعالى {بل لا يؤمنون4 فليأتوا بحديث  مثله} أي  مثل القرآن {إن كانوا صادقين} في قولهم إن الرسول تقوله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب التذكير والوعظ والإرشاد على أهل العلم بالكتاب والسنة لأنهم خلفاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمته.
2- ذم الكهانة بل حرمتها لأنها من أعمال الشياطين، والكاهن من يقول بالغيب.
3- ذم الطغيان فإنه منبع كل شر ومصدر كل فتنة وضلال.
4- حرمة الكذب مطلقا وعلى الله ورسوله وبخاصة لما ينشأ عنه من فساد الدين والدنيا.
__________
1 أم: هي المنقطعة المفسرة ببل والاستفهام قيل للإضراب الإنتقالي من قول إلى آخر والاستفهام إنكاري.
2  روى الطبراني عن قتادة: أنهم كانوا يقولون: تربصوا بمحمد الموت يكفيكموه   كما كفاكم شاعر بني فلان وشاعر بني فلان، (والمنون) من أسماء الموت،   والريب: أحداث الدهر. والمعنى: ينتظرون به أحداث الدهر المفضية به إلى   الموت.
3 أمر الله رسوله أن يقول لهم (تربصوا) بي ريب المنون فإني متربص  بكم ما  سيحدث لكم من أحداث تهلكون فيها وبهذا: معنى المفاصلة وإنهاء  الجدال  والمخاصمة.
4 (بل لا يؤمنون) أي: علة لقولهم (تقوله) . إذ هم  يعرفون تمام المعرفة أنه  ليس من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما مما  يوحى إليه من الله تعالى  وإنما قالوا: تقوله لعدم إيمانهم، ثم تحداهم الحق  تعالى بقوله {فليأتوا  بحديث مثله إن كانوا صادقين} في دعواهم أنه تقوله أي:  فليتقولوا مثله!!
************************
أم   خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون (35) أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض بل لا   يوقنون (36) أم عندهم خزائن ربك أم هم المصيطرون (37) أم لهم سلم يستمعون   فيه فليأت مستمعهم بسلطان مبين (38) أم له البنات ولكم البنون (39) أم   تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون (40) أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون (41) أم   يريدون كيدا فالذين كفروا هم المكيدون (42) أم لهم إله غير الله سبحان الله   عما يشركون (43) 
شرح الكلمات
أم خلقوا من غير شيء؟ : أي من غير خالق خلقهم وهذا باطل.
أم هم الخالقون؟ : أي لأنفسهم وهذا محال إذ الشيء لا يسبق وجوده.
أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض؟ : أي لم يخلقوهما لأن العجز عن خلق أنفسهم دال على عجزهم عن خلق غيرهم.
بل  لا يوقنون: أي أن الله خلقهم وخلق السماوات والأرض كما يقولون إذ لو  كانوا  موقنين لما عبدوا غير الله ولآمنوا برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أم عنهم خزائن ربك: أي من الرزق والنبوة وغيرهما فيخصوا من شاءوا بذلك من الناس.
أم هم المسيطرون: أي المتسلطون الغالبون فيتصرفون كيف شاءوا.
أم لهم سلم يستمعون فيه: أي ألهم مرقى إلى السماء يرقون فيه فيسمعون كلام الملائكة فيأتون به ويعارضون الرسول في كلامه.
فليأتوا بسلطان مبين: أي بحجة بينة تدل على صدقه1 وليس لهم في ذلك كله شيء.
أم له البنات ولكم البنون؟ : أي أله تعالى البنات ولكم البنون إن أقوالكم كلها من هذا النوع لا واقع لها أبدا إنها افتراءات.
أم تسألهم أيها الرسول أجرا: أي على إبلاغ دعوتك.
فهم من مغرم مثقلون: أي فهم من فداحة الغرم مغتمون ومتعبون فكرهوا ما تقول لذلك.
أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون: أي علم الغيب فهم يكتبون منه لينازعوك ويجادلوك به.
أم يريدون كيدا: أي مكرا وخديعة بك وبالدين.
فالذين كفروا هم المكيدون: أي فالكافرون هم المكيدون المغلوبون.
أم لهم إله غير الله: أي ألهم معبود غير الله والجواب: لا.
سبحان الله عما يشركون: أي تنزه الله عما يشركون به من أصنام وأوثان.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  أن أمر تعالى رسوله بالتذكير وأنه أهل لذلك لما أفاض عليه من الكمالات  وما  وهبه من المؤهلات. أخذ تعالى يلقن رسوله الحجج فيذكر له باطلهم موبخا   إياهم به ثم يدمغه بالحق في أسلوب قرآني عجيب لا يقدر عليه إلا الله  سبحانه  وتعالى. ومنه قوله: {أم خلقوا1 من غير شيء} أي أخلقوا من غير خالق  {أم هم2  الخالقون} والجواب لم يخلقوا من غير خالق، ولا هم خلقوا أنفسهم إذ  الأول  باطل فما هناك شيء موجود وجد بغير موجد؟! والثاني محال، إن المخلوق  لا يوجد  قبل أن يخلق فيكف يخلقون أنفسهم وهم لم يخلقوا بعد؟! ويدل على  جهلهم وعمي  قلوبهم ما رواه البخاري عن جبير بن مطعم أنه ذكر أنه لما قدم  على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وقعة بدر في شأن فداء الأسرى سمع  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقرأ في صلاة المغرب بسورة الطور قال فلما بلغ  في القراءة عند  هذه الآية {أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون} كاد قلبي  يطير. 
سمعها  وهو مشرك فكانت سببا في إسلامه فلو فتح القوم قلوبهم للقرآن لأنارها   وأسلموا في أقصر مدة. وقوله تعالى: {أم خلقوا السماوات3 والأرض} والجواب:   لا، إذ العاجز عن خلق ذبابة فما دون عن خلق السماوات والأرض وما فيهما   أعجز. وقوله تعالى {بل لا يوقنون} أن الله هو الذي خلقهم وخلق السماوات   والأرض فقولهم عند سؤال من خلقهم: الله، وعن خلق السماوات والأرض: الله لم   يكن عن يقين إذ لو كان عن يقين منهم لما عبدوا الأصنام ولما أنكروا البعث   ولما كذبوا بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقوله تعالى: {أم عندهم خزائن   ربك} أي من الأرزاق والخيرات والفواضل والفضائل فيخصوا من شاءوا منها   ويحرموا من شاءوا والجواب ليس لهم ذلك فلما إذا ينكرون على الله ما أتى   رسوله من الكمال والإفضال؟ أم هم المسيطرون أي الغالبون القاهرون المتسلطون   فيصرفون كيف شاءوا في الملك؟ والجواب: لا، إذا فلما هذا التحكم الفاسد.   وقوله تعالى: {أم لهم سلم يستمعون4 فيه فليأت مستمعهم بسلطان مبين} أي ألهم   مرقى 
يرقون فيه إلى السماء فيستمعون إلى الملائكة فيسمعون منهم ما  يمكنهم أن  ينازعوا فيه رسولنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فليأت مستمعهم بحجة  واضحة  ظاهرة على دعواه ومن أين له ذلك وقد حجبت الشياطين والجن عن ذلك  فكيف بغير  الجن والشياطين.
وقوله: {أم له البنات ولكم البنون} أي لله  تعالى البنات ولكم البنون إن  جميع ما تقولونه من هذا النوع هو كذب ساقط  بارد، وافتراء ممقوت ممجوج إن  نسبتهم البنات لله كافية في رد كل ما يقولون  ومبطلة لكل ما يدعون فإنهم  كذبة مفترون لا يتورعون عن قول ما تحيله العقول،  وتتنزه عنه الفهوم.  وقوله: {أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون} أي  أتسألهم يا رسولنا عما  تبلغهم عنا أجرا فهم لذلك مغتمون ومتعبون فلا  يستطيعون الإيمان بك ولا  يقدرون على الأخذ عنك. وقوله: {أم عندهم الغيب  فهم5 يكتبون} أي أعندهم علم  الغيب فهم منهمكون في كتابته لينازعوك في ما  عندك ويحاجوك بما عندهم،  والجواب من أين لهم ذلك، وقوله: {أم يريدون كيدا}  أي أيريدون بك وبدينك  كيدا؛ ليقتلوك ويبطلوا دينك فالذين كفروا6 هم  المكيدون ولست أنت ولا دينك.  ولم يمض عن نزول هذه الآيات طويل زمن حتى هلك  أولئك الكائدون ونصر الله  رسوله وأعز دينه والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وقوله  تعالى: {أم لهم إله غير الله} أي ألهم7 إله أي معبود غير الله  يعبدونه  والحال أنه لا إله إلا الله {فسبحان8 الله عما يشركون} أي تنزه  الله وتقدس  عما يشركونه به من أصنام وأوثان لا تسمع ولا تبصر فضلا عن أن  تضر أو تنفع.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير التوحيد بذكر دلائله.
2- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
3- تسفيه أحلام المشركين.
4- عدم مشروعية أخذ أجر على إبلاغ الدعوة.
5- لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله.
6-  صدق القرآن في أخباره آية أنه وحي الله وكلامه صدقا وحقا إنه لم يمض  إلا  قليل من الوقت أي خمسة عشر عاما حتى ظهر مصداق قول الله تعالى فالذين  كفروا  هم المكيدون.
__________
1  هذا إضراب إنتقالي إلى إبطال نوع آخر من شبهتهم في إنكار البعث إذ  السورة  مكية، والغالب على هذه السورة معالجة عقيدة البعث الآخر والاستفهام  المقدر  بعد (أم) تقريري.
2 الاستفهام المقدر هنا إنكاري.
3 الاستفهام  تقريري، ويل المقدرة قبل الاستفهام للانتقال وهكذا يورد.  قولهم مقررا لهم  ثم يكر عليه فيبطله في جميع هذه الجمل المبدوءة بـ أم  المنقطعة.
4 السلم: المصعد، وجمعه سلالم قال الشاعر:
ومن هاب أسباب المنية يلقها
ولو رام أسباب السماء بسلم
وقال آخر:
لا تحرز المرء أحجاء البلاد ولا
يبنى له في السماوات السلاليم
أحجاء البلاد: أرجاؤها ونواحيها.
5  حاصل معنى هذا: أنهم لا قبل لهم بإنكار ما جحدوه من البعث والوعيد  والنبوة  ولا بإثبات ما أثبتوه من الشرك وما وصفوا به الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم من  صفات مستحيلة الوقوع.
6 لم يمض يسير زمن حتى هلك رؤساء الشرك في بدر مصداق قوله تعالى: {هم المكيدون} كقوله: {ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله} .
7 الاستفهام إنكاري.
8 نزه تعالى نفسه أن يكون له شريك كما زعم المشركون وادعوا باطلا فأبطل بذلك كل دعاويهم في تأليه غيره تعالى من الأصنام والشياطين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النجم - (1)  
الحلقة (804)
**سورة النجم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وستون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 186الى صــــ 191)**
وإن   يروا كسفا من السماء ساقطا يقولوا سحاب مركوم (44) فذرهم حتى يلاقوا  يومهم  الذي فيه يصعقون (45) يوم لا يغني عنهم كيدهم شيئا ولا هم ينصرون  (46) وإن  للذين ظلموا عذابا دون ذلك ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (47) واصبر  لحكم ربك  فإنك بأعيننا وسبح بحمد ربك حين تقوم (48) ومن الليل فسبحه  وإدبار النجوم  (49) 
شرح الكلمات:
وإن يروا كسفا من السماءساقطا: أي وإن ير هؤلاء المشركون قطعة من السماء تسقط عليهم.
يقولوا سحاب مركوم: أي يقولوا في القطعة سحاب متراكم يمطرنا ولا يؤمنوا.
فذرهم حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون: أي فاتركهم إذا يجاحدون ويعاندون حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون وهو يوم موتهم.
يوم  لا يغني عنهم كيدهم شيئاولا هم ينصرون: أي اتركهم إلى ما ينتظرهم من   العذاب ما داموا مصرين على الكفر وذلك يوم لا يغني عنهم مكرهم بك شيئا من   الإغناء.
وإن للذين ظلموا عذابا دون ذلك: أي وإن لهؤلاء المشركين الظلمة عذابا في الدنيا دون 
عذاب يوم القيامة وهو عذاب القحط سبع سنين وعذاب القتل في بدر.
ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون: أي أن العذاب نازل بهم في الدنيا قبل يوم القيامة.
واصبر لحكم ربك: أي بإمهالهم ولا يضق صدرك بكفرهم وعنادهم وعدم تعجيل العذاب لهم.
فإنك بأعيننا: أي بمرأى منا نراك ونحفظك من كيدهم لك ومكرهم بك.
وسبح بحمد ربك حين تقوم: أي واستعن على الصبر بالتسبيح الذي هو الصلوات الخمس والذكر بعدها والضراعة والدعاء صباح مساء.
معنى الآيات:
يذكر  تعالى من عناد المشركين أنهم لو رأوا العذاب نازلا من السماء في صورة  قطعة  كبيرة من السماء ككوكب مثلا لما أذعنوا ولا آمنوا بل قالوا في ذلك  العذاب  سحاب مركوم الآن يسقى ديارنا فنرتوي وترتوي أراضينا وبهائمنا. إذا  فلما كان  الأمر هكذا فذرهم1 يا رسولنا في عنادهم وكفرهم حتى يلاقوا وجها  لوجه يومهم  الذي فيه يصعقون أي يموتون يوم لا يغني عنهم كيدهم2 شيئا ولا  هم ينصرون،  فيذهب كيدهم ولا يجدون له أي أثر بحيث لا يغنى عنهم أدنى إغناء  من العذاب  النازل بهم ولا يجدون من ينصرهم، وذلك يوم القيامة.
 وقوله تعالى: {وإن  للذين ظلموا} أي أنفسهم أي بالكفر والتكذيب والشرك  والمعاصي عذبا دون 3 ذلك  المذكور من عذاب يوم القيامة وهو ما أصابهم به من  سني القحط والمجاعة وما  أنزله بهم من هزيمة في بدر حيث قتل صناديدهم  وذلوا وأهينوا ولكن أكثرهم لا  يعلمون ذلك، ولو علموا لما أصروا على العناد  والكفر. وقوله تعالى: واصبر  لحكم ربك وقضائه بتأخير العذاب عن هؤلاء  المشركين، ولا تخف ولا تحزن فإنك  بأعيننا أي بمرأى منا نراك ونحفظك، وجمع  لفظ العين على أعين مراعاة للنون  العظمة وهو المضاف إليه (بأعيننا) وقوله  {وسبح بحمد ربك} أي قل سبحان الله  وبحمده حين تقوم4 من نومك ومن مجلسك ومن  الليل أيضا فسبحه بصلاة المغرب  والعشاء والتهجد وكذا إدبار النجوم أي بعد  طلوع الفجر فسبح بصلاة الصبح  وغيرها.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عناد كفار قريش ومكابرتهم في الحق ومجاحدتهم فيه.
2- تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي للدعاة بعده أيضا.
3- تقرير وخامة عاقبة الظلم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة.
4- وجوب الصبر على قضاء الرب وعدم الجزع.
5-  مشروعية التسبيح عند القيام من5 النوم بنحو: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك  له، له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير والحمد لله  الذي  أحياني بعدما أماتني وإليه النشور.
__________
1 يقال في مثل هذا: هو منسوخ بآية السيف.
2 هو ما كانوا يكيدون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما يمكرون به.
3 جائز أن يكون عذاب القبر.
4  شاهده ما رواه الترمذي بإسناد حسن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من جلس في   مجلس فكثر فيه لغطه فقال قبل أن يقوم من مجلسه: سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد   أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك، إلا غفر له ما كان في مجلسه ذاك".
5 يرى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن قوله: (حين تقوم) شامل لكل قيام يقومه من أي مكان.
***************************
سورة النجم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وستون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والنجم  إذا هوى (1) ما ضل صاحبكم وما غوى (2) وما ينطق عن الهوى (3) إن هو  إلا  وحي يوحى (4) علمه شديد القوى (5) ذو مرة فاستوى (6) وهو بالأفق  الأعلى (7)  ثم دنا فتدلى (8) فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى (9) فأوحى إلى عبده  ما أوحى (10)  ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى (11) أفتمارونه على ما يرى (12) ولقد  رآه نزلة أخرى  (13) عند سدرة المنتهى (14) عندها جنة المأوى (15) إذ يغشى  السدرة ما يغشى  (16) ما زاغ البصر وما طغى (17) لقد رأى من آيات ربه  الكبرى (18) 
شرح الكلمات:
والنجم إذا هوى: أي والثريا إذا غابت بعد طلوعها.
ما ضل صاحبكم: أي ما ضل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عن طريق الهدى.
وما غوى: أي وما لابس الغى وهو جهل من اعتقاد فاسد.
وما ينطق عن الهوى: أي عن هوى نفسه أي ما يقوله عن الله تعالى لم يصدر فيه عن هوى نفسه.
إن هو إلا وحي يوحى: أي ما هو إلا وحي إلهي يوحى إليه.
علمه شديد القوى: أي علمه ملك شديد القوى وهو جبريل عليه السلام.
ذو مرة: أي لسلامة في جسمه وعقله فكان بذلك ذا قوة شديدة.
فاستوى  وهو بالافق الأعلى: أي استقر وهو بأفق الشمس عند مطلعها على صورته  التي  خلقه الله عليها فرآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان بجياد قد سد  الأفق إلى  المغرب وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي طلب من جبريل أن  يريه نفسه  في صورته التي خلقه الله عليها.
ثم دنا فتدنى: أي وقرب منه فتدلى أي زاد في القرب.
فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى: أي فكان في القرب قاب قوسين أي مقدار قوسين.
فأوحى إلى عبده ماأوحى: أي فأوحى الله تعالى إلى عبده جبريل ماأوحاه جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى: أي ماكذب فؤاد النبي ما رأى ببصره من صورة جبريل عليه السلام:
أفتمارونه على ما يرى: أي أفاتجادلونه أيها المشركون على مايرى من صورة جبريل.
ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى: أي على صورته مرة أخرى وذلك في السماء ليلة أسري به.
عند سدرة المنتهى: وهي شجرة نبق عن يمين العرش لا يتجاوزها أحد من الملائكة.
عندها جنة المأوى: أي تأوى إليها الملائكة وأرواح الشهداء والمتقين أولياء الله.
إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى: أي من نور الله تعالى ما يغشى.
ما زاغ البصر وما طغى: أي ما مال بصر محمد يمينا ولا شمالا، ولا ارتفع عن الحد الذي حدد له.
لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى: أي رأى جبريل في صورته ورأى رفرفا أخضر سد أفق السماء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {والنجم1} إلى قوله {من آيات ربه الكبرى} يقرر به تعالى نبوة  محمد  عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أقسم بالنجم إذا هوى وهو نجم  الثريا  إذا غاب في الأفق على أنه ما ضل محمد صاحب قريش الذي صاحبته منذ  ولادته ولم  يغب عنها ولم تغب عنه مدة تزيد على الأربعين سنة فهي صحبة  كاملة ما ضل عن  طريق الهدى وهم يعرفون هذا، وما غوى2 أيضا أية رواية وما  لابسه جهل في قول  ولا عمل فغوى به. 
وما ينطق بالقرآن وغيره مما يقوله ويدعوا إليه عن  هوى3 نفسه كما قد يقع من  غيره من البشر إن هو إلا وحي يوحى أي ما هو أي  الذي ينطق به ويدعوا إله  ويعمله إلا وحي يوحى إليه. علمه إياه ملك شديد  القوى4 ذو مرة أي سلامة عقل  وبدن وكان بذلك قويا روحيا وعقليا وذاتيا وهو  جبريل عليه والسلام وقوله:  {فاستوى} أي جبريل {وهو بالأفق الأعلى} ومعنى  استوى استقر {ثم دنا فتدلى}  أي تدلى فدنا أي قرب شيئا فشيئا حتى كان من  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قاب  قوسين أي قدر قوسين والقوس معروف آلة للرمي  {أو أدنى} أي من قاب قوسين5.
وقوله تعالى {فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى6} أي  فأوحى الله تعالى إلى جبريل ما  أوحى إلى نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقوله {ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى} أي  ما كذب فؤاد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما  رآه محمد ببصره وهو جبريل في  صورته التي خلقه الله تعالى عليها ذات  الستمائة جناح طول الجناح ما بين  المشرق والمغرب. وقوله تعالى: {أفتمارونه  على ما يرى} هذا خطاب للمشركين  المنكرين لرؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ينكر تعالى ذلك عليهم بقوله  {أفتمارونه} أي تجادلونه وتغالبونه أيها  المشركون على ما يرى ببصره. 
{ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى7} أي مرة أخرى {عند  سدرة المنتهى8} وذلك ليلة أسرى به  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووصفت هذه السدرة9  وهي شجرة النبق بأن أوراقها كآذان  الفيلة وأن ثمرها كغلال هجر قال فلما  غشيها من أمر الله تعالى ما غشيها  تغيرت فما أحد من خلق الله تعالى يقدر أن  ينعتها من حسنها، وسميت سدرة  المنتهى لانتهاء علم كل عالم من الخلق إليها  أو لكونها عن يمين العرش لا  يتجاوزها أحد من الملائكة. وقوله {عندها جنة  المأوى} أي الجنة التي تأوى  إليها الملائكة وأرواح الشهداء، والمتيقن  أولياء الله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى10} أي من نور  الله تعالى، والملائكة  من حب الله مثل الغربان حين تقفز على الشجر كذا روى  ابن جرير الطبري.  وقوله {ما زاغ البصر وما طغى} أي ما مال بصر محمد يمينا  ولا شمالا ولا  ارتفع فوق الحد الذي حدد له. {لقد رأى من آيات11 ربه الكبرى}  أي رأى جبريل  في خلقه الذي يكون فيه في السماء ورأى رفرفا أخضر قد سد  الأفق ورأى من  عجائب خلق الله ومظاهر قدرته وعلمه ما لا سبيل إلى إدراكه  والحديث عنه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة لمحمد وإثباتها بما لا مجال للشك والجدال فيه.
2- تنزيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القول بالهوى أو صدور شيء من أفعاله أو أقواله من اتباع الهوى.
3- وصف جبريل عليه السلام.
4- إثبات رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لجبريل وعلى صورته التي يكون في السماء عليها مرتين.
5- تقرير حاثة الإسراء والمعراج وإثباتها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
6- بيان حقيقة سدرة المنتهى.
__________
1  أصل النجم: الطلوع والظهور يقال: نجم السن: إذا طلع، ونجم السر إذا ظهر   وأطلق النجم بالغلبة على الثريا. الهوي: السسقوط يقال: هوى يهوي هويا كمضى   يمضي مضيا. وهوى يهوي هويا: إذا خسر للسجود، ومن الحب يقال: هوى يهوي هوى   كرضي يرضى رضا: إذا أحب.
2 الغي: ضد الرشد، والغواية مثله: وهو فساد الرأي وتعاطي الإنسان الباطل من الأقوال والأفعال مما لا خير فيه البتة.
3 الهوى: ميل النفس إلى ما تحبه أو تحب أن تفعله دون اقتضاء العقل السليم الحكيم له وفعله: هوى يهوي كرضي يرضى هواى.
(شديد  القوى) صفة لموصوف محذوف أي: علمه ملك شديد القوى وهو جبريل إجماعا،   والمرة: تطلق على قوة الذات وعلى متانة العقل معا، وعليهما كان جبريل  عليه  السلام.
5 أي: مقدار قوسين.
6 (ما أوحى) إبهام من أجل التفخيم أي: أوحى إليه شيئا عظيما.
 7 (نزلة) على وزن فعلة من النزول دال على المرة أي: رآه إذ نزل إليه مرة أخرى.
8 السدر شجر معروف صحراوي فيه ثلاث ميزات: ظل ظليل وثمر لذيذ ورائحة ذكية.
9 هذا الوصف رواه مسلم في صحيحه.
10 في قوله (ما يغشى) من التفخيم ما فيه.
11  جملة: (لقد رأى من آيات ربه) تذليل أي: رأى آيات أخرى غير سدرة المنتهى   وجنة المأوى وما غشي السدرة من البهجة والجلال والآيات: دلائل عظمة الله   تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النجم - (2)  
الحلقة (805)
**سورة النجم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وستون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 192الى صــــ 195)

**أفرأيتم   اللات والعزى (19) ومناة الثالثة الأخرى (20) ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى (21)   تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى (22) إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل   الله بها من سلطان إن يتبعون إلا الظن وما تهوى الأنفس ولقد جاءهم من ربهم   الهدى (23) أم للإنسان ما تمنى (24) فلله الآخرة والأولى (25) وكم من ملك   في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى   (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
أفرأيتم اللات والعزى: أي أخبروني عن أصنامكم التي اشتققتم لها أسماء من أسماء الله وأنثتموها.
ومناة الثالثة الأخرى1: وجعلتموها بنات لله، افتراء على الله وكذبا عليه.
ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى: أي أتزعمون أن لكم الذكر الذي ترضونه لأنفسكم ولله الأنثى التي لا ترضونها لأنفسكم.
تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى: أي قسمتكم هذه إذا قسمة ضيزى أي جائزة غير عادلة ناقصة غير تامة.
إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها: أي ما اللات والعزى ومناة الثالة الأخرى إلا أسماء لا حقيقة لها.
أنتم وآباؤكم: أي سميتموها بها أنتم وآباؤكم.
ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان: أي لم ينزل الله تعالى وحيا يأذن في عبادتها.
إن يتبعون إلا الظن: أي ما يتبع المشركون في عبادة أصنامهم إلا الظن والخرص والكذب.
وما تهوى الأنفس: أي وما يتبعون إلا ما تهواه نفوسهم وما تميل إليه شهواتهم.
أم للإنسان ما تمنى: أي بل أللإنسان ما تمنى والجواب لا ليس له كل ما يتمنى.
فلله الآخرة والأولى: أي إن الآخرة والأولى كلاهما لله يهب منهما ما يشاء لمن يشاء.
وكم من ملك في السماوات: أي وكثير من الملائكة في السماوات.
لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا: أي لو أرادوا أن يشفعوا لأحد حتى يكون الله قد أذن لهم ورضي للمسموح له بالشفاعة.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  أن ذكر تعالى مظاهر قدرته وعظمته وعلمه وحكمته في الملكوت الأعلى  جبريل  وسدرة المنتهى وما غشاها من نور الله وما أرى رسوله من الآيات  الكبرى، خاطب  المشركين بقوله {أفرأيتم اللات2 والعزى ومناة الثالثة  الأخرى} أي أعميتم  فرأيتم هذه الأصنام أهلا لأن تسوى بمن له ملكوت السموات  والأرض وعبدتموها  معه على حقارتها ودناءتها، وأزددتم عمى فاشتققتم لها من  أسماء الله تعالى  أسماء فمن العزيز اشتققتم العزى ومن الله اشتققتم  اللات، وجعلتموها بنات  لله افتراء على الله بزعمكم أنها تشفع لكم عند  الله. أخبروني ألكم الذكر3  لأنكم تحبون الذكران وترضون بهم لأنفسكم، وله  الأنثى لأنكم تكرهونها ولا  ترضون بها لأنفسكم، إذا كان الأمر على ما رأيتم  فإنها قسمة ضيزى4 أي جائزة  غير عادلة وناقصة غير تامة فكيف ترضونها لمن  عبدتم الأصنام من أجل التوسل  بها إليه ليقضي حوائجكم؟ إن هي إلا أسماء  سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم. إن  أصنامكم أيها المشركون لا تعدو كونها أسماء  لآلهة لا وجود لها ولا حقيقة في  عالم الواقع إذ لا إله إلا الله، أما  اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى  فلم تكن آلهة تحيي وتميت وتعطي وتمنع  وتضر وتنفع. إن هي أي ما هي إلا أسماء  سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله  بها من سلطان أي لم ينزل بها وحيا  يأذن بعبادتها. وهنا التفت الجبار جل  جلاله في الخطاب عنهم وقال {إن يتبعون  إلا الظن} أي إن هؤلاء المشركين ما  يتبعون في عبادة هذه الأصنام إلا الظن،  فلا يقين لهم في صحة عبادتها. كما  يتبعون في عبادتها {وما تهوى الأنفس} أي  هوى أنفسهم {ولقد جاءهم من ربهم  الهدى} فبين لهم الصراط السوي فأعرضوا عنه  وهو الحق من ربهم. وتعلقوا  بالأماني الكاذبة وأن أصنامهم تشفع لهم، أم  للإنسان ما تمنى5 والجواب ليس  له تمنى، إذ لله الآخرة والأولى يعطي منها ما  يشاء ويمنع ما يشاء وكم من6  ملك في السموات لا يعدون كثرة لا تغني شفاعتهم  شيئا من الإغناء ولو قل إلا  من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء أن يشفع من  الملائكة وغيرهم، ويرضى عن  المشفوع له، وإلا فلا شافع ولا شفاعة تنفع عند  الله الملك الحق المبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بالشرك والمشركين وتسفيه أحلامهم لعبادتهم أسماء لا مسميات لها في الخارج إذ تسمية حجرا إلها لن تجعله إلها.
2- بيان أن المشركين في كل زمان ومكان ما يتبعون في عبادة غير الله إلا أهواءهم.
3- بيان أن الإنسان لا يعطى بأمانيه، ولكن بعمله وصدقه وجده فيه.
4- بيان أن الدنيا كالآخرة لله فلا ينبغي أن يطلب شيء منها إلا من الله مالكها.
5-  كل شفاعة ترجى فهي لا تحقق شيئا إلا بتوفر شرطين الأول أن يأذن الله   للشافع في الشفاعة والثاني أن يكون الله قد رضي للمشفوع له بالشفاعة   والخلاصة هي: الإذن للشافع والرضا عن المشفوع.
__________
1 هدمها خالد بن الوليد بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما شرع في هدمها قال لها:
يا عز كفرانك لا سبحانك
إني رأيت الله قد أهانك
2  انتقل الكلام من تقرير النبوة المحمدية إلى تقرير الإلهية الربانية،   واللات أصله: لات فأدخلوا عليه ال فصار اللات، وهي صنم لثقيف كانت قريش   والعرب يعبدونه، وقيل: هو وصف لرجل كان يلت السوق للحجاج ثم صنع له صنم   تمثالا وألهته ثقيف وقريش وجمهور العرب والعزى اسم مشتق من العز وهي فعلى   ككبرى: صنم عليه بناء كان بوادي نخلة فوق (ذات عرق) ميقات أهل العراق قريبا   من الطائف ومناة: صنم كان لخزاعة كان بالمشلل حذو قديد بين مكة والمدينة   وكان الأوس والخزرج يهلون منه ويطوفون به كالسعي بين الصفا والمروة.
3 تقديم الجار والمجرور في (ألكم الذكر) للاهتمام بالاختصاص.
4 (ضيزى) اسم كدفلي وشعرى، وهو مشتق من ضاز يضيز ضيزا: إذا ظلم وتعدى وبخس وانتقص. قال الشاعر:
ضازت بنو أسد بحكمهم
إذ يجعلون الرأس كالذنب
5 الاستفهام المقدر بعد أم إنكاري المقصود منه إبطال حصول الإنسان على ما يتمناه.
6 هذه الجملة تأكيد لإبطال حصول الإنسان على ما يتمناه وإبطال لاعتقاد المشركين في أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله عز وجل.
******************************  *
إن   الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة ليسمون الملائكة تسمية الأنثى (27) وما لهم به  من  علم إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا (28) فأعرض عن  من  تولى عن ذكرنا ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا (29) ذلك مبلغهم من العلم إن  ربك  هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة: أي إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالبعث والحياة الآخرة.
ليسمون الملائكة تسمية الأنثى: أي ليطلقون على الملائكة أسماء الإناث إذ قالوا بنات الله.
وما لهم به من علم: أي وليس لهم بذلك علم من كتاب ولا هدى من نبي ولا عقل سوي.
إن يتبعون إلا الظن1: أي في تسميتهم الملائكة إناثا إلا مجرد الظن، والظن لا تقوم به حجة ولا يعطى به حق.
فأعرض عمن تولى عن ذكرنا: أي القرآن وعبادتنا.
ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا: ولم يرد من قوله ولا عمله إلا ما يحقق رغائبه من الدنيا.
ذلك مبلغهم من العلم: أي ذلك الطلب للدنيا نهاية علمهم إذ آثروا الدنيا على الآخرة.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ندد تعالى بالمشركين الذين جعلوا من الأصنام والأوهام والأماني آلهة   وجادلوا دونها وجالدوا ذكر ما هو علة ذلك التخبط والضلال فقال: {إن الذين   لا يؤمنون بالآخرة} دار السعادة الحقة أو الشقاء {ليسمون الملائكة تسمية   الأنثى} فلو آمنوا بالآخرة لما سموا الملائكة بنات الله لأن المؤمن بالآخرة   يحاسب نفسه على كل قول وعمل له تبعة يخشى أن يؤخذ بها بخلاف الذي لا يؤمن   بالآخرة فإنه يقول ويفعل ما يشاء لعدم شعوره بالمسؤولية والتبعة التي قد   يؤخذ بها فيهلك ويخشى كل شيء وهو تعليل سليم حكيم.
وقوله تعالى: {وما  لهم به من 2علم} أي ليس لهم في ادعائهم أن الملائكة  بنات الله أي علم يعتد  به إن يتبعون فيه إلا الظن والظن أكذب الحديث، وإن  الظن لا يغني من الحق  شيئا وبناء على هذا أمر تعالى رسوله أن يعرض عمن  تولى منهم عن الحق بعد  معرفته وعن الهدى بعد مشاهدته فقال تعالى {فأعرض3  عن من تولى عن ذكرنا} أي  القرآن والإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة، ولم يرد بقوله  وعمله واعتقاده إلا  الحياة الدنيا إذ هو لا يؤمن بالآخرة فلذا هو قد كيف  حياته بحسب 
الدنيا  فكل تفكيره في الدنيا، وكل عمله لها فيصبح بذلك أشبه بالآلة منه  بالحيوان.  وتصبح الحياة معه عميقة الفائدة فلذا يجب الإعراض عنه وتركه إلى  أن يأذن  الله فيه بشيء.
وقوله تعالى {ذلك مبلغهم4 من العلم} أي هذا الطلب للدنيا هو ما انتهى إليه علمهم فلذا هم آثروها عن الآخرة التي لم يعلموا عنها شيئا.
وقوله  تعالى في خطاب رسوله {إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل5 عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن   اهتدى} أي إن ربك أيها الرسول هو أعلم منك ومن غيرك بمن ضل عن سبيله قدرا   وأزلا فضل في الحياة الدنيا أيضا، وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى، قضاء وقدرا وواقعا   في الحياة الدنيا وسيجزى كلا بما عمل من خير أو شر فلا تأس يا رسولنا ولا   تحزن وفوض الأمر إلينا فإنا عالمون ومجازون كل عامل بما عمل في دار  الجزاء.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- أكثر الأمراض مردها إلى قلب لا يؤمن بالآخرة.
2- أكثر الفساد في الأرض هو نتيجة الجهل وعدم العلم اليقيني.
3- التحذير من الماديين فإنهم شر وخطر وواجب الإعراض عنهم لأنهم شر الخليقة.
__________
1 حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من القول بالظن وكذا العمل به ففي الصحيحين قال "إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث"!!
2  نفي العلم عنهم حجة قاطعة على ادعائهم لأن ما لا يثبت بالعلم النقلي أو   العقلي لا تقوم به حجة ولا يثبت به شيء وقد وبخهم تعالى في قوله: {أشهدوا   خلقهم ستكتب شهادتهم ويسألون} ؟
3 قيل نزلت هذه الآية في النضر بن الحارث، والوليد بن المغيرة، والآية نزلت قبل الأمر بالجهاد.
4 قال الفراء: صغرهم وازدرى بهم أي: ذلك قدر عقولهم ونهاية علمهم أن آثروا الدنيا على الآخرة.
5  هذه الجملة تعليل لجملة: (فأعرض عمن تولى) والجملة متضمنة زيادة على   التسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الوعد والوعيد فالوعد للمهتدين من   الرسول والمؤمنين والوعيد للمشركين الضالين عن سبيل الهدى فإن جزاءهم   الشقاء في دار الشقاء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النجم - (3)  
الحلقة (806)
سورة النجم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وستون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 196الى صــــ 202)

ولله  ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا ويجزي  الذين  أحسنوا بالحسنى (31) الذين يجتنبون كبائر الأثم والفواحش إلا اللمم  إن ربك  واسع المغفرة هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في  بطون  أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى (32)**
ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض: أي خلقا وملكا وتصرفا.
ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا: ليعاقب الذي أساءوا بما عملوا من الشرك والمعاصي.
ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى: ويثيب الذين أحسنوا في إيمانهم وعملهم الصالح بالجنة.
الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم: أي يتجنبون كبائر الذنوب وهو كل ذنب وضع له حد أو لعن فاعله أو توعد عليه بالعذاب في الآخرة.
والفواحش الا اللمم: أي الذنوب القبيحة كالزنا واللواط وقذف المحصنات والبخل واللمم صغائر الذنوب التي تكفر باجتناب كبائرها.
هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض: أي خلق أباكم آدم من تراب الأرض.
وإذا أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم: أي وأنتم في أرحام أمهاتكم لم تولدوا بعد.
فلا تزكوا أنفسكم: أي فلا تمدحوها على سبيل الفخر والإعجاب.
هو أعلم بمن اتقى: أي منكم بمن اتقى منكم وبمن فجر فلا حاجة إلى ذكر ذلك منكم.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير ربوبيته تعالى المطلقة لكل شيء إذ تقدم في   السياق قوله تعالى: {فلله الآخرة والأولى} وهنا قال عز من قائل {ولله ما  في  السماوات وما في الأرض} خلقا وملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا فهو يهدي من يشاء  ويضل  من يشاء هداية تابعة لحكمة وإضلال كذلك يدل عليه قوله تعالى {ليجزي1  الذين  أساءوا} أي إلى أنفسهم بما عملوا من الشرك والمعاصي يجزيهم بالسوء  وهي جهنم  {ويجزي الذين أحسنوا} إلى أنفسهم فزكوها وطهروها بالإيمان والعمل  الصالح  يجزيهم بالحسنى2 التي هي الجنة وقوله {الذين يجتنبون كبائر الأثم3   والفواحش} بين فيه وجه إحسان المحسنين إلى أنفسهم حين طهروها بالإيمان   وصالح الأعمال ولم يلوثوها بأوضار كبائر الإثم من كل ما توعد فاعله بالنار   أو بلعن أو إقامة حد، أو غضب الرب.
والفواحش من زنا ولواط وبخل وقوله  {إلا اللمم3 إن ربك واسع المغفرة} أي  لكن اللمم يتجاوز عنه وهو ما ألم به  المرء وتاب منه أو فعله في الجاهلية  ثم أسلم، وما كان من صغائر الذنوب  كالنظرة والكلمة والتمرة. وقد فسر بقول  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله  كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنا أدركه  ذلك لا محالة فزنا العينين النظر وزنا  اللسان المنطق والنفس تتمنى وتشتهي،  والفرج يصدق ذلك أو يكذبه. فمغفرة الله  واسعة تشمل كل ذنب تاب منه فاعله  كما تشمل كل ذنب من الصغائر.
وقوله  تعالى {هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون  أمهاتكم}  أعلم بضعفنا وغرائزنا وحاجاتنا وعجزنا منا نحن بأنفسنا ولذا  تجاوز لنا عن  اللمم الذي نلم به بحكم العجز والضعف، فله الحمد والمنة.  وقوله: {فلا تزكوا  أنفسكم4} ينهى الرب تعالى عباده المؤمنين عن تزكية  المرء نفسه بإدعاء  الكمال والطهر الأمر الذي يكون فخرا وإعجابا والإعجاب  بالنفس محبط للعمل  كالرياء والشرك فقوله {فلا تزكوا أنفسكم} أي لا تشهدوا  عليها بأنها زكية  بريئة من الذنوب والمعاصي وقوله {هو أعلم بمن اتقى} أي  أن الله أعلم بمن  اتقى منكم ربه فخاف عقابه فأدى الفرائض واجتنب المحرمات  منا ومن المتقى  نفسه فلذا لا تمدحوا أنفسكم له فإنه أعلم بكم من أنفسكم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى لكل شيء وهي مستلزمة لإلوهيته.
2- تقرير حرية إرادة الله يهدي من يشاء ويضل ويعذب من شاء ويرحم إلا أن ذلك تابع لحكم عالية.
3- تقرير قاعدة الجزاء من جنس العمل.
4- تقرير قاعدة أن الصغائر تكفر باجتناب الكبائر.
5- حرمة تزكية النفس وهي مدحها والشهادة عليها بالخير والفضل والكمال والتفوق.
__________**
1  هذه اللام هي لام التعليل إذ أوجد الله تعالى العوالم العلوية والسفلية  من  أجل الإنسان، وأوجد الإنسان للذكر والشكر فمن ذكر وشكر وهو المحسن فله   الجنة ومن نسي وكفر فله السوأى وهي النار.
2 أي: بالمثوبة الحسنى وهي الجنة، والحسنى صفة لموصوف محذوف وهي المثوبة.
3 عن ابن عباس: هو الرجل يلم بالذنب ثم ينزع عنه، واستشهد قائلا:
إن تغفر اللهم تغفر جما
وأي عبد لك ما ألما
4  في الآية دليل على كراهة تزكية العبد نفسه أو تزكية غيره ففي الحديث   الصحيح: "أنه لم يرض لهم تسمية برة وقرأ: {فلا تزكوا أنفسكم} الآية: وقال   سموها زينب" وفي الصحيح "أنه سمع رجلا يمدح آخر فقال له: ويلك قطعت عنق   صاحبك -مرارا- إذا كان أحدكم مادحا صاحبه لا محالة فليقل: أحسب فلانا والله   حسيبه ولا أزكي على الله أحدا أحسبه كذا وكذا إن كان يعلم ذلك" روى مسلم   "أن رجلا أتى عثمان فأثنى عليه في وجهه، فجعل المقداد بن الأسود يحثو   التراب في وجهه ويقول: أمرنا رسول الله أن نحثوا التراب في وجوه المداحين".**
********************************
أفرأيت  الذي تولى (33) وأعطى قليلا وأكدى (34) أعنده علم الغيب فهو يرى  (35) أم  لم ينبأ بما في صحف موسى (36) وإبراهيم الذي وفى (37) ألا تزر  وازرة وزر  أخرى (38) وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى (39) وأن سعيه سوف يرى  (40) ثم يجزاه  الجزاء الأوفى (41) وأن إلى ربك المنتهى (42) وأنه هو أضحك  وأبكى (43)  وأنه هو أمات وأحيا (44) وأنه خلق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى (45)  من نطفة إذا  تمنى (46) وأن عليه النشأة الأخرى (47) وأنه هو أغنى وأقنى  (48) وأنه هو رب  الشعرى (49) وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى (50) وثمود فما أبقى  (51) وقوم نوح من  قبل إنهم كانوا هم أظلم وأطغى (52) والمؤتفكة أهوى (53)  فغشاها ما غشى (54) * *
**شرح الكلمات:**
أفرأيت الذي تولى: أي عن الإسلام بعد ما قارب أن يدخل فيه.
أعطى قليلا وأكدى: أي أعطى من زعم أنه يحتمل عنه عذاب الآخرة أعطاه ما وعده من المال ثم منع.
أعنده علم الغيب فهوى يرى: أي يعلم أن غيره يتحمل عنه العذاب والجواب لا.
أم  لم ينبأ بما في صحف موسى وابراهيم الذي وفى: أي أم بل لم يخبر بما ورد  في  الصحف المذكورة وهي التوراة وعشر صحف كانت لإبراهيم عليه السلام.
ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى: أي أنه لا تحمل نفس مذنبة ذنب غيرها.
وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى: أي من خير وشر، وليس له ولا عليه من سعي غيره شيء.
وأن سعيه سوف يرى: أي يبصر يوم القيامة ويراه بنفسه.
ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى: أي الأكمل التام الذي لا نقص فيه.
إن إلى ربك المنتهى: أي المرجع والمصير إليه ينتهي أمر عباده بعد الموت ويجازيهم.
وأنه أضحك وأبكى: أي أفرح من شاء فأضحكه، وأحزن من شاء فأبكاه.
وإنه أمات وأحيا: أمات في الدنيا وأحيا في الآخرة.
وإنه خلق الزوجين: أي الصنفين الذكر والأنثى.
من نطفة إذا تمنى: أي من منى إذا تمنى تصب في الرحم.
وأن عليه النشأة الأخرى: أي الخلقة الثانية للبعث والجزاء.
وأنه هو أغنى واقنى: أي وأنه هو وحده أغنى بعض الناس بالكفاية، واقنى بعض الناس بالمال المقتنى المدخر للقنية.
وأنه هو رب الشعرى: أي خالقها ومالكها وهي كوكب خلف الجوزاء عبده المشركون.
وأهلك عادا الأولى: أي قوم هود عليه السلام.
وثمودا فما أبقى: أي أهلكها أيضا فلم يبق أحدا وهم قوم صالح.
وقوم نوح من قبل: أي وأهلك قوم نوح من قبل عاد وثمود وقوم لوط.
والمؤتفكة أهوى: أي وقرى قوم لوط أسقطها بعد رفعها إلى السماء مقلوبة إلى الأرض إذ الائتفاك الانقلاب.
فغشاها ما غشى: أي بالعذاب ما غشى حيث جعل عاليها سافلها وأمطر عليها حجارة من سجيل.
**معنى الآيات:**
إن  هذه الآيات ترسم صورة لقرشي جاهل هو الوليد بن المغيرة إذ قدر له أن  استمع  إلى قراءة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهش لها ودعاه الرسول فأسلم  أو  أوشك أن يسلم فعلم به أحد المشركين من شياطينهم فجاءه فعيره بإسلامه  وترك  دين آبائه فاعتذر له الوليد بأنه يخاف عذاب الله فقال له الشيطان  القرشي  وكان فقيرا والوليد غنيا أعطني كذا من المال شهريا أو أسبوعيا أو  سنويا  وأنا أتحمل عنك العذاب الذي تخافه وعد إلى دينك واثبت عليه فوافق  الوليد  على العرض وأخذ 
يعطيه المال. ثم أكدى1 أي قطع عنه ما كان يعطيه ومنعه.  فأنزل الله تعالى  فيه هذه الآيات تسلية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتعليما وتحذيرا لكل  من تبلغه ويقرأها أو تقرأ عليه فقال تعالى في أسلوب  حمل فيه السامع على  التعجب: {أفرأيت الذي تولى} أي عن الإسلام بعد أن قارب  الوصول إليه  والدخول فيه، {وأعطى قليلا} أي من المال للشيطان المشرك الذي  اتفق معه على  أن يتحمل عليه العذاب مقابل مال يعطيه إياه أقساطا، {وأكدى}  أي قطع ومنع  لأن الذي يحفر بئرا في أرض أحيانا تصادفه كدية من الأرض الصلبة  يعجز عن  الحفر فينقطع عن الحفر ويمتنع كذلك الوليد أعطى ثم امتنع وهو معنى  اكدى أي  انتهى إلى كدية من الأرض الصلبة.
وقوله تعالى: {أعنده علم  الغيب فهو يرى2} أي أن المرء في إمكانه أن يتحمل  عذاب غيره يوم القيامة  والجواب لا علم غيب عنده لا من كتاب ولا من سنة، أم  لم ينبأ بما في صحف  موسى وهي التوراة وإبراهيم الذي وفى لربه في كل ما  عهد به إليه من ذبح ولده  حيث تله للجبين ليذبحه، ومن بناء البيت والهجرة  والختان بالقدوم إلى غير  ذلك من التكاليف الشاقة. أي ألم ينبأ أي يخبر هذا  الرجل الجاهل بما في صحف  موسى بن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل وإبراهيم أبو  الأنبياء ثم بين تعالى ما  تضمنته تلك الصحف من علم فقال:
* ألا تزر3 وازرة وزر أخرى أن لا تحمل نفس مذنبة ذنب نفس أخرى.
*  وأن ليس4 للإنسان من ثواب يوم القيامة إلا ما سعى في تحصيله بنفسه وهذا  لا  يتعارض مع قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح إذا مات ابن آدم  انقطع  عمله إلا من ثلاث ولد صالح يدعو له أو صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به  إذ هذه  الثلاثة أمور من عمل الإنسان وسعيه الولد انجبه ورباه والصدقة  الجارية  أوقفها بنفسه والعلم تعلمه وبثه في الناس وعلمه فالجميع من سعيه  وكسبه.
وأن سعيه أي عمله في الدنيا من خير وشر سوف يرى علانية ويجزى به خيرا كان أو شرا والجزاء الأوفى أي الأكمل الأتم.
* وأن إلى ربك المنتهى أي إليه تصير أمور عباده بعد الموت ويحكم فيها ويجزيهم بها.
*  وأنه هو أضحك5 وأبكى أي أفرح من شاء وأحزن فضحك الفرح وبكى الحزن. أضحك   أهل الجنة وأبكى أهل النار. زيادة على من أفرح في الدنيا ومن أحزن.
* وأنه أمات وأحيا أمات عند نهاية أجل العبد وأحياه في قبره ويوم نشره وحشره وأحيا بالإيمان وأمات بالكفر وأمات بالقحط وأحيا بالمطر.
* وأنه خلق الزوجين أي الصنفين الذكر والأنثى من سائر الحيوانات من نطفة أي قطرة المني إذا تمنى6 أي تصب في الأرحام.
* وأن عليه تعالى النشأة الأخرى أي هو الذي يقوم بها فيحيي الخلائق بعد موتهم يوم القيامة.
* وأنه هو أغنى وأقنى أي أغنى بعض الناس فسد حاجتهم وكفاهم مؤونتهم، وأقنى آخرين أعطاهم مالا كثيرا فاقتنوه قنية.
*  وأنه هو رب الشعرى7 ذلك الكوكب الذي يطلع خلف الجوزاء فالله خالقه  ومالكه  ومسخره وقد عبده الجاهلون واتخذوه ربا وإلها وهو مربوب مألوه.
* {وأنه  أهلك8 عادا الأولى} قوم هود أرسل عليهم ريحا صرصرا ما أتت على شيء  إلا  جعلته كالرميم، عاد تلك الأمة القائلة من أشد منا قوة دمر الله عليهم   فأهلكهم أجمعين.
* وثمودا9 فما أبقى أي وأهلك ثمود قوم صالح بالحجر فما أبقى منهم أحدا.
* وقوم نوح من قبل عاد وثمود أهلكهم إنهم كانوا هم أظلم من غيرهم وأطغى.
*  والمؤتفكة أي10 قرى قوم لوط سدوم وعمورة أهلكهم فرفع تلك القرى إلى عنان   السماء ثم أهوى بها إلى الأرض وأرسل عليهم حجارة من طين من سجيل فغشى تلك   المدن من العذاب الأليم ما غشى11 عذاب يعجز الوصف عنه هذا هو الله رب   العالمين الذي اتخذ الجهال له أندادا فعبدوها معه.
هذا هو الله الإله  الحق الذي اتخذ الناس من دونه آلهة لا تعلم ولا تحكم  ولا تقدر. هذا هو الله  العزيز المنتقم لأوليائه من أعدائه يشقي عبدا عاداه  ويسعد آخر والاه.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى وإثبات ألوهيته بالبراهين والحجج التي لا ترد بحال.
2- تقرير عدالة الله تعالى في حكمه وقضائه.
3- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته.
4- تقرير حقيقة علمية وهي أن العمل الذي يزكي النفس أو يدنسها هو ذاك الذي يباشره المرء بنفسه وباختياره وقصده ونيته.
5- تحذير الظلمة والطغاة من أهل الكفر والشرك من أن يصيبهم ما أصاب غيرهم من الدمار والخسران.
__________**
1  يقال: أكدى الكافر وأجبل إذا بلغ في حفر كدية أو جبلا فلا يمكنه أن  يحفر,  ثم استعمل فيمن أعطى ولم يتمم, ولمن طلب شيئا ولم يبلغ آخره. قال  الحطيئة:
أعطى قليلا ثم أكدى عطاءه
ومن يبذل المعروف في الناس يحمد
2  الاستفهام إنكاري أي: ينكر عليه ما ادعاه من تحمل العذاب عن غيره, وفيه   معنى التعجب فيما ادعاه كأنه يعلم الغيب ويشاهده, وليس له ذلك.
(أن لا  تزر وازرة) أن: هي المخففة من الثقيلة, وموضعها جائز أن يكون حرفا  بدلا من  (ما) في قوله (بما في صحف) وجائز أن يكون في موضع رفع على إضمار:  هو, وهو  ما يفهم من التفسير.
4 يظهر أن هذا العام خصصته السنة فقد أجاز النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم الحج  والعمرة عن لبغير كما أجاز الصدقة كذلك وقد يقال  إن الذي يحج أو يتصدق عن  غيره) هو بمثابة متوسل إلى الله تعالى طالب منه  المغفرة والرحمة فإذا  استجاب الله تعالى له غفر للميت ورحمه وهذا جزاء كل  عمل صالح.
5 قيل: لا يوجد في المخلوقات من يضحك ويبكي إلا الإنسان وقيل إن القرد يضحك ولا يبكي، وإن البعير يبكي ولا يضحك. والله أعلم.
6 قيل: سميت مني: مني لأنها تمنى فيها الدماء أيام التشريق وهو كذلك.
7  قال القرطبي: اختلف في من كان يعبد كوكب الشعرى فقيل: كان تعبده حمير   وخزاعة وقيل: إن أول من عبده أبو كبشة أحد أجداد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   من قبل أمهاته، ولذا كان المشركون يسمون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن أبي   كبشة لما خالفهم ودعاهم إلى التوحيد.
8 قرأ الجمهور (عادا) بإظهار تنوين  عاد، وقرأ ورش (عادا الأولى) بحذف همزة  الأولى بعد نقل حركتها إلى اللام  المعرفة وإدغام نون التنوين من عاد في  لام (لولى) .
9 قرأ الجمهور (وثمودا) بالتنوين وقرأ حفص (وثمود) وقرأ حفص وحمزة بدون تنوين على إرادة اسم القبيلة.
10  نصب المؤتفكة، على الاشتغال وأهوى. أي جعلها هاوية والإهواء: الإسقاط  وجيء  بصلتها من مادة وصيغة الفعل الذي أسند إليه لأجل التهويل، والذي  غشاها: هو  مطر من الحجارة المحما.
11 (ما) موصول فاعل (غشاها) .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النجم - (4)  
الحلقة (807)
سورة النجم
مكية
وآياتها اثنتان وستون آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 202الى صــــ 207)

فبأي  آلاء ربك تتمارى (55) هذا نذير من النذر الأولى (56) أزفت الآزفة  (57) ليس  لها من دون الله كاشفة (58) أفمن هذا الحديث تعجبون (59) وتضحكون  ولا  تبكون (60) وأنتم سامدون (61) فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا (62)
شرح الكلمات:
فبأي آلاء ربك: أي فبأي أنعم ربك عليك وعلى غيرك أيها الإنسان.
تتمارى: أي تتشكك أو تكذب.
هذا  نذير من النذر الأولى: أي هذا النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من النذر   الأولى أي رسول مثل الرسل الأولى الذين أرسلوا إلى أقوامهم.
أزفت الآزفة: أي قربت القيامة ووصفت بالقرب لقربها فعلا.
ليس لها من دون كاشفة: أي ليس لها أي للقيامة من دون الله نفس كاشفة لها مظهرة لوقتها، إذ لا يجليها لوقتها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى.
أفمن هذا الحديث: أي القرآن.
تعجبون وتضحكون: أي تعجبون تكذيبا به، وتضحكون سخرية منه كذلك.
وأنتم سامدون: أي لاهون مشتغلون بالباطل من القول كالغناء والعمل كعبادة الأصنام والأوثان.
فاسجدوا لله: أي الذي خلقكم ورزقكم وكلأكم ولا تسجدوا للأصنام.
واعبدوا: أي وذلوا لله وخضعوا له تعظيما ومحبة ورهبة فإنه إلهكم الحق الذي لا إله لكم غيره.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذلك العرض العظيم لمظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة وكلها مقتضية للربوبية   والألوهيتة لله سبحانه وتعالى خاطب الله تعالى الإنسان فقال {فبأي آلاء1   ربك} أي بعد الذي عرضنا عليك في هذه السورة من مظاهر النعم والنقم وكلها  في  الباطن نعم فبأي آلاء ربك2 تتمارى أي تتشكك أو تكذب، وكلها ثابتة أمامك  لا  تقدر على إنكارها وإخفائها بحال من الأحوال. ثم قال تعالى: {هذا نذير  3من  النذر الأولى} يشير إلى أحد أمرين إما إلى ما في هذه السورة والقرآن  كله من  نذر أو إلى النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلا الأمرين حق القرآن  نذير  ومحمد نذير من النذر الأولى التي سبقته وهم الرسل، أو ما خوفت به  الرسل  أقوامها من عذاب الله تعالى العاجل في الدنيا والآجل في الآخرة. ألا   فاحذروا أيها الناس عاقبة إعراضكم.
وقوله تعالى: {أزفت الآزفة} يخبر  تعالى أن القيامة قد آن أوانها وحضرت  ساعتها إنها لقريبة جدا. ليس لها من  دون الله نفس كاشفة تكشف الستار عنها  وتظهرها بل تبقى مستورة لحكمة إلهية  قد تفاجأ بها البشرية وويل يومئذ  للمكذبين.
وقوله تعالى توبيخا للمشركين  والمكذبين: {أفمن هذا الحديث} أي غفلتم كل  هذه الغفلة فتعجبون من هذا  الحديث الإلهي والكلام الرباني وهو القرآن.  {وتضحكون} كأن قلوبكم أصابها  الموات، ولا تبكون على أنفسكم وقد بعتموها  للشيطان ليقدمها إلى نار جهنم  حطبا،وأنتم سامدون4 ساهون لاهون تغنون  وتلعبون. ويلكم أنقذوا أنفسكم  فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا5، فإنه لا نجاة لكم من  العذاب الأليم إلا بالاطراح بين  يديه إسلاما له وخضوعا. تعبدونه بتوحيده  في عبادته، وتسلمون له قلوبكم  ووجوهكم فلا يكون لكم غير الله مألوها  ومعبودا تعظمونه وتحبونه وتتقربون  إليه بفعل محابه وترك مكاره.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان قرب الساعة وخفاء ساعتها عن كل خلق الله حتى تأتي بغتة.
2- ذم الضحك مع الانغماس في الشهوات.
3- الترغيب في البكاء من خشية الله.
4- كراهية الغناء واللهو واللعب.
5-  مشروعية السجود عند تلاوة هذه الآية لمن يتلوها ولمن يستمع لها، وهي من   عزائم السجدات في القرآن الكريم، ومن خصائص هذه السجدة أن المشركين  سجدوها  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حول الكعبة كما في الصحيح.
__________
1 فبأي نعم ربك تشك أيها الإنسان المكذب، والآلاء: النعم، واحدها إلى وألى وإلي وألو كدلو.
2  التماري: التشكك، وهو تفاعل من المرية، ولا يصح أن يكون المراد بالمخاطب   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يشك أبدا،  وإن  قاله بعضهم، ورده إمام المفسرين ابن جرير الطري.
3 حقيقة النذير: أنه  المخبر عن حدث مضر بالمخبر، وجمعه: نذر ويطلق النذير  على الإنذار فهو إذا  اسم مصدر، ومنه: {فستعلمون كيف نذير} أي: إنذاري لكم.
4 السمود: الغناء  بلغة حمير والمعنى: فرحون بأنفسكم تتغنون بالأغاني لقلة  اكتراثكم بما  تسمعون من القرآن، وفعله: سمد يسمد: اسمد لنا أي عن لنا.
5 جائز أن يراد  بالسجود: الصلاة والعبادة والتوحيد إذ كانت الصلاة يومئذ  قد فرضت، وجائز  أن يكون المراد بالسجود الخضوع لله والإذعان له بالإيمان  والتوحيد بعد ترك  الشرك والكفر، وصح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قرأ  هذه السورة سجد  فسجد المشركون بسجوده متأثرين بما أسمعهم الشيطان من مدح  آلهتهم بقوله: تلك  الغرانيق العلا.. وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى.
*****************************
سورة القمر
مكية
وآياتها خمس وخمسون آية
بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
اقتربت  الساعة وانشق القمر (1) وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر (2)  وكذبوا  واتبعوا أهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر (3) ولقد جاءهم من الأنباء ما فيه  مزدجر  (4) حكمة بالغة فما تغن النذر (5) فتول عنهم يوم يدع الداع إلى شيء  نكر (6)  خشعا أبصارهم يخرجون من الأجداث كأنهم جراد منتشر (7) مهطعين إلى  الداع  يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر (8) 
شرح الكلمات:
اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر: أي قربت الساعة، وانفلق القمر فلقتين على جبل أبي قبيس.
وإن يروا آية يعرضوا: أي وإن ير كفار قريش آية أي معجزة يعرضوا عنها ولا يلتفتوا إليها.
ويقولوا سحر مستمر: أي هذا سحر مستمر أي قوي من المرة أو دائم غير منقطع.
وكل أمر مستقر: أي وكل من الخير أو الشر مستقر بأهله في الجنة أو في النار.
ولقد جاءهم من الأنباء: أي من أنباء الأمم السالفة مما قصه القرآن.
ما فيه مزدجر: أي جاءهم من الأخبار ما فيه ما يزجرهم عن التكذيب والكفر.
حكمة بالغة: أي الذي جاءهم من الأنباء هو حكمة بالغة أي تامة.
فما تغن النذر: أي عن قوم كذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم لا تغن شيئا.
فتول عنهم: أي لذلك فأعرض عنهم.
يوم يدعو الداع إلى شيء نكر: أي يدع الداع إلى موقف القيامة.
يخرجون من الأجداث: أي من القبور.
مهطعين إلى الداع: أي مسرعين إلى نداء الداع.
هذا يوم عسر: أي صعب شديد.
قوله  تعالى {اقتربت 1الساعة وانشق القمر} يخبر تعالى أن ساعة نهاية الدنيا   وفنائها وقيام القيامة قد اقتربت، وأن القمر قد انشق معجزة للنبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم وبعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علامة من علامات الساعة،  وانشقاق  القمر كان بمكة حيث طالبت قريش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعجزة  تدل على  نبوته فسأل الله تعالى انشقاق القمر فانشق فلقتين على جبل أبي  قبيس فلقة  فوق الجبل وفلقة وراءه فشاهدته قريش ولم تؤمن وهو معنى قوله  تعالى: {وإن  يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر2 مستمر} أي هذا سحر قوي شديد.  قال تعالى  {وكذبوا} أي رسولنا وما جاء به من التوحيد والوحي واتبعوا في  هذا التكذيب  أهواءهم لا عقولهم ولا ما جاء به رسولهم. وقوله تعالى {وكل  أمر3 مستقر} أي  وكل أمر من خير أو شر مستقر بصاحبه إما في الجنة أو النار.  وقوله تعالى  {ولقد جاءهم من الأنباء} أي من أخبار الأمم السابقة وكيف  أهلكها الله  بتكذيبها رسلها وإصرارها على الشرك والكفر، وذلك في القرآن  الكريم ما فيه  مزدجر4 أي جاء من الأخبار الواعظة المذكرة من قصص الأنبياء  مع أممهم ما فيه  زاجر عن التكذيب والمعاصي هو5 حكمة بالغة تامة، والحكمة  القول الذي يمنع  صاحبه من التردي والهلاك بصرفه عن أسباب ذلك.
وقوله تعالى {فما تغن6  النذر} أي عن قوم كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم واتبعوا  أهواءهم ولم يتبعوا هدى  ربهم ولا عقولهم. إذا فتول عنهم يا رسولنا واتركهم  إلى حكم الله فيهم.  وقوله: {يوم يدع الداع إلى شيء7 نكر} أي اذكر يا  رسولنا يوم يدعو الداع إلى  شيء نكر وهو موقف القيامة خشعا أبصارهم وكل  أجسامهم وإنما ذكرت الأبصار  لأنها أدل على الخشوع من سائر الأعضاء {يخرجون  من الأجداث} أي القبور جمع  جدث وهو القبر كأنهم جراد منتشر في كثرتهم  وتفرقهم وانتشارهم مهطعين إلى  الداع أي مسرعين إلى داع الله إلى ساحة  الموقف وفصل 
القضاء. يومئذ يقول  الكافرون هذا يوم عسر وهو كذلك عسير شديد العسر ولكن  على المؤمنين يسير  غير عسير. كما قال تعالى فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير على  الكافرين غير يسير مفهومه  أنه على المؤمنين يسير.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- ذكر بعض علامات الساعة. كبعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانشقاق القمر معجزة له صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- التنديد باتباع الهوى، والتحذير منه فإنه مهلك.
4- عدم جدوى النذر لمن يتنكر لعقلة ويتبع هواه.
__________
1  إنها بالنسبة لما مضى من أيام الدنيا لقريبة جدا إذ أكثر عمر الدنيا قد   انقضى، خطب يوما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال "ما بقي من دنياكم  فيما  مضى إلا مثل ما بقي من هذا اليوم فيما مضى" وما نرى من الشمس إلا  يسيرا.
(مستمر)  : يكون بمعنى ذاهب من قولهم مر الشيء واستمر: إذا ذهب ويكون بمعنى  محكم  قوي شديد مأخوذ من المرة وهي القوة، وكونه مستمرا نافذا أولى  بالمعنى.
3  وجائز أن يكون (مستقر) في أم الكتاب: كائن لا محالة أو أن أمر النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم إلى استقرار بانتصاره على الباطل وأهله فيكون في الخبر  بشرى  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
4 أصل: (مزدجر) مزتجر من زجرته فانزجر فقلبت  التاء دالا لتقارب مخرجي  التاء والدال، أي: جاءهم من الأخبار الواعظة ما  يزجرهم عن الكفر، لو قبلوه  واتعظوا به.
5 أي: جاءهم من مواعظ القرآن وزواجره ما هو حكمة بالغة إلى المقصود مفيدة لصاحبها.
6  جائز أن تكون (ما) نافية أي: لا تغني النذر شيئا عمن تلك حاله، وجائز أن   تكون استفهامية أي: أي شيء تغني النذر مع الإصرار على الكفر والتوغل في   الباطل، والاستفهام للنفي أيضا.
(نكر) ما تنكره النفوس وتكرهه، ونكر: وزنه نادر نحو أنف: بمعنى جديد.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القمر - (1)  
الحلقة (808)
**سورة القمر
مكية
وآياتها خمس وخمسون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 207الى صــــ 211)
**
كذبت  قبلهم قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون وازدجر (9) فدعا ربه أني  مغلوب  فانتصر (10) ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر (11) وفجرنا الأرض  عيونا  فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر (12) وحملناه على ذات ألواح ودسر (13)  تجري  بأعيننا جزاء لمن كان كفر (14) ولقد تركناها آية فهل من مدكر (15)  فكيف كان  عذابي ونذر (16) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر (17)**
شرح الكلمات:
فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون: أي كذبوا نوحا عبد الله ورسوله وقالوا هو مجنون.
وازدجر: أي انتهزوه وزجروه بالسب والشتم.
فدعا ربه إني مغلوب فانتصر: أي فسأل ربه قائلا رب إني مغلوب فانتصر أي لي.
بماء منهمر: أي منصب انصبابا شديدا.
وفجرنا الأرض عيونا: أي تنبع نبعا.
فالتقى الماء: أي ماء السماء وماء الأرض.
على أمر قد قدر: أي في الأزل ليغرقوا به فيهلكوا.
وحملناه  على ذات ألواح ودسر: أي حملنا نوحا على سفينة ذات ألواح ودسر وهو  ما يدسر  به الألواح من مسامير وغيرها. واحد الدسر دسار ككتاب.
تجري بأعيننا: أي بمرأى منا أي محفوظة بحفظنا لها.
جزاء لمن كان كفر: أي أغرقناهم انتصارا لمن كان كفر وهو نوح كفروا نبوته وكماله.
ولقد تركناها: أي إغراقنا لهم على الصورة التي تمت عليها.
آية: أي لمن يعتبر بها حيث شاع خبرها واستمر إلى اليوم.
فهل من مدكر: أي معتبر ومتعظ بها.
فكيف كان عذابي ونذر: أي ألم يكن واقعا موقعه.
ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر: أي سهلناه للحفظ، وهيأناه للتذكير.
فهل من مدكر: أي فهل من متعظ به حافظ له نتذكر.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح} يخبر تعالى مسليا رسوله مخوفا قومه فيقول   {كذبت قبلهم} أي قبل قريش قوم نوح وهو أول رسول أرسل إلى قوم مشركين  فكذبوا  عبدنا1 رسولنا نوحا كذبوه في دعوة التوحيد كذبوه في دعوة الرسالة،  ولم  يكتفوا بتكذيبه فقالوا مجنون2 أي هو مجنون {وازدجر} أي أنتهروه وزجروه   ببذيء القول وسيء الفعل فدعا أي نوح ربه قائلا {أني مغلوب فانتصر} لي يا   ربي، فاستجاب الله تعالى له ففتح أبواب السماء بماء منهمر3 أي منصب  انصبابا  شديدا، وفجرنا الأرض عيونا نابعة من الأرض فالتقى4 الماء النازل  من السماء  والنابع من الأرض {على أمر قد قدر} أي قدره الله في الأزل وقضى  بأن يهلكهم  بماء الطوفان وقوله تعالى {وحملناه على ذات ألواح ودسر} والدسر  جمع واحدة  دسار ككتاب وكتب وهو ما تدسر به الألواح من مسامير وغيرها  وقوله تعالى  {تجري} وهي حاملة لعوالم شتى {بأعيننا} أي بمرأى منا محفوظة  بحفظنا لها  وقوله {جزاء لمن كان كفر} أي أغرقناهم انتصارا لعبدنا نوح  وجزاء له على  صبره مع 
طول الزمن لقد أقام فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما. وقوله {ولقد  تركناها  آية} أي تلك الفعلة التي فعلنا بهم وهي إغراقنا لهم تركناها آية  للاعتبار  لمن يعتبر بها حيث شاع خبرها واستمر إلى اليوم.
وقوله تعالى  {فهل من مدكر5} أي معتبر ومتعظ بها. وقوله {فكيف كان عذابي  ونذر6} ألم يكن  واقعا موقعه؟ بلى. وقوله تعالى {ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر}  أي سهلناه للحفظ  وهيأناه للتذكر. فهل من مدكر؛ أي فهل من متعظ به حافظ له  والاستفهام للأمر  أي فاتعظوا به واحفظوه.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- تحذير قريش من الاستمرار في الكفر والمعاندة.
3- تقرير حادثة الطوفان والتي لا ينكرها إلا سفيه لم يحترم عقله.
4- فضل الله على هذه الأمة بتسهيل القرآن للحفظ والتذكر.
__________**
1  أخبر تعالى أن قوم نوح كذبوا الرسل. وكان في الكلام اجمال ففصله بقوله:   (فكذبوا عبدنا) أي: نوحاص، وقالوا مجنون، وفيه إشارة إلى أن المكذب برسول   يعتبر مكذبا بكل الرسل.
2(مجنون) خبر لمبتدأ محذوف أي: هو مجنون. والجملة مقولة القول.
 3 (منهمر) أي: كثير والهمر: الصب، وكان انهمار الماء بدون سحاب وقيل استمر أربعين يوما.
4 التقى الماءان النازل من الماء والنابع من الأرض (على أمر قد قدر) أي: على مقدار معين لم يزد أحدهما على الآخر.
5 أصل مدكر متذكر أبدلت التاء ذالا كما أبدلت الذال دالا وأدغمت الدالان الأولى في الثانية فصارت مدكر أي معتبر متعظ.
6 ونذر: تقدم أنه اسم مصدر كالإنذار.**
****************************
**(17)   كذبت عاد فكيف كان عذابي ونذر (18) إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في يوم   نحس مستمر (19) تنزع الناس كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر (20) فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   (21) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر (22)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
كذبت عاد: أي نبيها هودا عليه السلام فلم تؤمن به ولا بما جاء به.
فكيف كان عذابي ونذر1: أي فكيف كان عذابي الذي أنزلته بهم وإنذاري لهم كان أشد ما يكون.
إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا: أي ريحا عاتية ذات صوت شديد.
في يوم نحس مستمر: أي في يوم نحس أي شؤم مستمر دائم الشؤم قوية حتى هلكوا.
تنزع الناس كأنهم أعجاز2: أي تقتلعهم من الحفر التي اندسوا فيها وتصرعهم فتدق رقابهم.
نخل منقعر: منفصلة أجسامهم كأنهم والحال كذلك أعجاز أي أصول نخل منقلع.
ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر: أي سهلنا القرآن للحفظ والتذكير والتذكر به.
فهل من مدكر: أي تذكروا يا عباد الله بالقرآن فإن منزله سهله للتذكير.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {كذبت عاد} هذا القصص الثاني في هذه السورة يذكر بإيجاز تسلية  لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتهديدا لقومه المكذبين وذكرى للمؤمنين  فقال  تعالى كذبت عاد أي قوم هود كذبوا رسول الله هودا عليه السلام وكفروا  بما  جاءهم به من التوحيد والشرع وقالوا ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من  الصادقين  فأرسل تعالى عليهم ريحا صرصرا ذات صوت شديد في يوم نحس3 وكان  مساء الأربعاء  لثمان خلون من شهر شوال مستمر بشدة وقوة وشؤم عليهم مدة سبع  ليال وثمانية  أيام تنزع تلك الريح الناس وقد دخلوا حفرا تحصنوا بها  فتنزعهم منها نزعا  وتخرجهم فتصرعهم فتدق رقابهم فتنفصل عن أجسادهم فيصيرون  والحال هذه لطول  أجسامهم كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر أي منقلع ساقط على الأرض.  وقوله تعالى {فكيف  كان عذابي ونذر؟} هذا الاستفهام للتهويل أي إنه كان  كأشد ما يكون لعذاب  والإنذار. وقوله تعالى {ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر} أي  سهلناه وهيأناه بفضل  منا ورحمة للحفظ ولولا هذا التسهيل ما حفظه أحد،  وهيئناه للتذكر به. فهل من  مدكر أي من متذكر والاستفهام للأمر كأنما قال:  فاحفظوه وتذكروا به.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-بيان عقوبة المكذبين لرسل الله وما نزل بهم من العذاب في الدنيا قبل اللآخرة.
2-بيان أن قوة الإنسان مهما كانت أمام قوة الله تعالى هي لا شيء ولا ترد عذاب الله بحال.
3-بيان تسهيل الله تعالى كتابه للناس ليحفظوه ويذكروا به, ويعملوا بما جاء فيه ليكملوا ويسعدوا في الحياتين.
__________**
1  قال القرطبي: وقعت نذر في هذه السورة في ستة أماكن محذوفة الياء في جميع   المصاحف، وقرأها يعقوب مثبتة في الحالين أي: في الوصل والوقف، وقرأها ورش   في الوصل لا غير. وحذفها الباقون ولا خلاف في حذف النون في قوله: (فما  تغن  النذر) والواو في قوله: (يدع) وأما الياء من (الداع) أثبتها ورش وأبو  عمرو  في الوصل وحذفها الباقون.
2 جملة: {كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر} في موضع نصب على الحال من الناس.
3  النحس: سوء الحال، وقد انجر إلى المسلمين بواسطة عقائد المجوس التشاؤم   بيوم الأربعاء من آخر الشهر، ولا تشاؤم في الإسلام والنحس كان على الكافرين   الذين
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
**تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القمر - (2)  
الحلقة (809)
سورة القمر
مكية
وآياتها خمس وخمسون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 211الى صــــ 217)

كذبت  ثمود بالنذر (23) فقالوا أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه إنا إذا لفي ضلال  وسعر  (24) أألقي الذكر عليه من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر (25) سيعلمون غدا من  الكذاب  الأشر (26) إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم فارتقبهم واصطبر (27) ونبئهم  أن  الماء قسمة بينهم كل شرب محتضر (28) فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر (29)  فكيف  كان عذابي ونذر (16) إنا أرسلنا عليهم صيحة واحدة فكانوا كهشيم  المحتظر  (31) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر (17)**
شرح الكلمات:
كذبت ثمود بالنذر: أي كذبت قبيلة ثمود وهم قوم صالح بالحجر من الحجاز بالرسل لأن النذر جمع نذير وهو الرسول كما هو هنا.
فقالوا أبشر منا واحدا نتبعه: أي كيف نتبع بشرا واحدا منا إنكارا منهم للإيمان بصالح عليه السلام.
إناإذا لفي ضلال وسعر: أي إنا إذا اتبعناه فيما جاء به لفي ذهاب عن الصواب وجنون.
أألقى عليه الذكر من بيننا: أي لم يوح إليه من بيننا أبدا وإنما هو كذاب أشر.
بل هو كذاب أشر: أي فيما ادعى أنه ألقى إليه من الوحي أشر بمعنى متكبر.
ستعلمون غدا: أي في الآخرة.
من الكذاب الأشر: وهو هم المعذبون يوم القيامة بكفرهم وتكذيبهم.
إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم: أي إنا مخرجو الناقة من الصخر ومرسلوها لهم محنة.
فارتقب واصطبر: أي انتظر وراقب ماذا يصنعون وما يصنع بهم، واصبر على أذاهم.
ونبئهم أن الماء قسمة بينهم: أي ماء بئرهم مقسوم بينهم وبين الناقة فيوم لها ويوم لهم.
كل شرب محتضر: أي كل نصيب من الماء يحضره قومه المختصون به الناقة أو ثمود.
فنادوا  صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر: أي فملوا ذلك الشرب وسئموا منه فنادوا صاحبهم  وهو  قدار بن سالف ليقتلها فتعاطى السيف وتناوله فعقر الناقة أي قتلها.
إنا أرسلنا عليهم صيحة واحدة: هي صيحة جبريل صباح السبت فهلكوا.
فكانوا  كهشيم المحتظر: أي صاروا بعد هلاكهم وتمزق أجسادهم كهشيم المحتظر  وهو  الرجل يجعل في حظيرة غنمه العشب اليابس والعيدان الرقيقة يحظر بها  لغنمه  يحفظها من البرد والذئاب.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {كذبت ثمود بالنذر} هذا القصص الموجز الثالث وهو قصص ثمود قوم  صالح  فقال تعالى في بيانه {كذبت ثمود بالنذر} أي التي أنذرها نبيها صالح  وهي  ألوان العذاب كما كذبته فيما جاء به من الرسالة فقالوا في تكذيبهم له  عليه  السلام: {أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه1} أي كيف يتم ذلك منا ويقع؟ عجب هذا  إنا  إذا لفي ضلال وسعر إنا إذا اتبعناه وهو واحد لا غير ومنا أيضا فهو  كغيره من  أفراد القبيلة لفي بعد عن الصواب وذهاب عن كل رشد، وسعر2 أي  وجنون أيضا،
وقالوا مستنكرين متعجبين {أألقي الذكر عليه من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر} أي متكبر.
قال  تعالى ردا عليهم سيعلمون غدا يوم ينزل بهم العذاب ويوم القيامة أيضا  من  الكذاب الأشر أصالح أم هم، لن يكونوا إلا هم فهم الذين أخذتهم الصيحة   فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين.
وقوله تعالى: {إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم} أي  كما طلبوا إذ قالوا لصالح إن  كنت رسول الله حقا فسله يخرج لنا من هذه  الصخرة في هذا الجبل ناقة فقام  يصلي ويدعو وما زال يصلي ويدعو حتى تمخض3  الجبل وخرجت منه ناقة عشراء آية  في القوة والجمال، وقال لهم هذه ناقة الله  لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض  الله ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب يوم أليم.  ومعنى فتنة لهم أي امتحانا  واختبارا لهم هل يؤمنون أو يكفرون، ولذا قال  تعالى لصالح فارتقبهم واصطبر4  أي انظر إليهم وراقبهم من بعد واصطبر على  أذاهم. ونبئهم أي أخبرهم بأمرنا  أن الماء ماء بئرهم الذي يشربون منه قسمة  بينهم5 أي مقسوم بينهم للناقة  يوم وللقبيلة يوم، وقوله كل شرب6 محتضر أي كل  نصيب خاص بصاحبه يحضره دون  غيره. وما تشربه الناقة من الماء نحيله إلى لبن  خالص وتقف عند كل باب من  أبواب المدينة ليحلبوا من لبنها وطالت المدة  وملوا اللبن والسعادة فنادوا  صاحبهم غدار بن سالف عاقر الناقة فتعاطى7  السيف وتناوله وعقرها بضرب  رجليها بالسيف ثم ذبحها. وقوله تعالى {فكيف كان  عذابي} الذي أنزلته بهم  بعد عقر الناقة كيف كان إنذاري لهم أما العذاب فقد  كان أليما وأما الإنذار  فقد كان صادقا، والويل للمكذبين. وهذا بيانه قال  تعالى {إنا أرسلنا عليهم  صيحة واحدة} هي صيحة جبريل عليه السلام فانخلعت  لها قلوبهم فأصبحوا في  ديارهم جاثمين {كهشيم المحتظر} 8 أي ممزقين محطمين  مبعثرين هنا وهنا كحطب  وخشب وعشب الحظائر التي تجعل للأغنام.
وقوله  تعالى {ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر} يدعو الله تعالى هذه  الأمة  إلى كتابه قراءة وحفظا وتذكرا فإنه مصدر كمالهم وسعادتهم لا سيما  وقد سهله  وهيأه لذلك. ولا يهلك على الله إلا هالك.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان سنة الله في إهلاك المكذبين.
2- بيان أن الآيات لا تستلزم الإيمان وإلا فآية صالح من أعظم الآيات ولم تؤمن بها قوم ثمود.
3-  أشقى أمة الإسلام عقبة بن أبي معيط الذي وضع سلى الجذور على ظهر الرسول   صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي حول الكعبة، وعاقر ناقة صالح غدار بن سالف  كما  جاء في الحديث.
4- دعوة الله إلى حفظ القرآن والتذكير به فإنه مصدر الإلهام والكمال والإسعاد.
__________**
1  أي: أنتبع فردا ونترك جماعة؟ قرأ الجمهور: (بشرا) منصوبا على الاشتغال،   ورفعه بعضهم على الابتداء، وواحد: نعت يتبع المنعوت في النصب والرفع.
2 السعر: الجنون، والمسعور: المجنون قال الشاعر:
تخال بها سعرا إذا السفر هزها
ذميل وايقاع من السير متعب
يصف ناقته بالسعر لشدة نشاطها.
3 قال القرطبي: روي أن صالحا صلى ركعتين ودعا فانصدعت الصخرة التي عينوها عن سنامها، فخرجت ناقة عشراء وبراء.
4 (واصطبر) أصل الكلمة واصتبر قلبت التاء طاء موافقة للصاد في الإطباق.
5  روي عن جابر قال: لما نزل الحجر في مغزى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   تبوك قال: "أيها الناس لا تسألوا في هذه الآيات هؤلاء قوم صالح سألوا نبيهم   أن يبعث الله لهم ناقة فبعث الله عز وجل إليهم الناقة فكانت ترد من ذلك   الفج فتشرب ماءهم يوما وردها ويحلبون منها مثل الذي كانوا يشربون يوم   غبها".
6 الشرب بكسر الشين: الحظ من الماء، ومعنى محتضر: أي يحضره من هو له دون غيره إذ هو من الحضور خلاف الغياب.
7  (فتعاطى) مضارع عاطاه معاطاة وهو مشتق من عطا يعطو: إذا تناول ما يطلبه  من  شيء كأنهم كانوا مترددين في عقرها كل واحد يريد إعطاء غيره آلة العقر  حتى  أخذها غدار وعقرها.
8 المحتظر: اسم فاعل: الرجل الذي يتخذ الحظائر لغنمه من الحطب والعيدان وأغصان الشجر.**
*************************
**كذبت   قوم لوط بالنذر (33) إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر  (34)  نعمة من عندنا كذلك نجزي من شكر (35) ولقد أنذرهم بطشتنا فتماروا  بالنذر  (36) ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر (37)  ولقد صبحهم  بكرة عذاب مستقر (38) فذوقوا عذابي ونذر (39) ولقد يسرنا  القرآن للذكر فهل  من مدكر (40) ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر (41) كذبوا  بآياتنا كلها فأخذناهم  أخذ عزيز مقتدر (42)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
كذبت قوم لوط بالنذر: كذبت قوم لوط بالنذر التي أنذرهم بها وخوفهم منها لوط عليه السلام.
إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا: أي ريحا ترميهم بالحصباء وهي الحجارة الصغيرة فهلكوا.
إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر: أي بنتاه وهو معهم نجاهم الله تعالى من العذاب حيث غادروا البلاد قبل نزول العذاب بها.
نعمة من عندنا: أي إنعاما منا عليهم ورحمة منا بهم.
كذلك نجزي من شكر: أي مثل هذا الجزاء بالنجاة من الهلاك نجزي من شكرنا بالإيمان والطاعة.
ولقد أنذرهم بطشتنا: أنذرهم لوط أي خوفهم أخذتنا إياهم بالعذاب.
فتماروا بالنذر: أي فتجادلوا وكذبوا بالنذر التي أنذرهم بها وخوفهم منها.
ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه1: أي أن يخلى بينهم وبين ضيفه وهم ملائكة ليخبثوا بهم.
فطمسنا أعينهم: أي ضربهم جبريل بجناحه فطمس أعينهم فكانت كباقي وجوههم.
ولقد صبحهم بكرة عذاب: أي نزل بهم بكرة صباحا عذاب مستقر لا يفارقهم أبدا هلكوا به في الدنيا
مستقر ويصحبهم في البرزخ ويلازمهم في الآخرة.
ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر: أي سهلناه للحفظ والتذكر به والعمل بما فيه.
فهل من مدكر؟ : أي من متذكر فيعمل بما فيه فينجو من النار ويسعد في الجنة.
ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر: أي قوم فرعون الإنذارات على لسان موسى وهارون عليهما السلام.
كذبوا بآياتنا كلها: أي فلم يؤمنوا بل كذبوا بآياتنا التسع التي آتيناها موسى.
فأخذناهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر: أي فأخذناهم بالعذاب وهو الغرق أخذ قوي مقتدر على كل شيء لا يعجزه شيء.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في ذكر موجز لقصص عدد من الأمم السابقة تسلية لرسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتهديدا  للمشركين المصرين على الشرك بالله والتكذيب لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، وإنذارا لأهل الشرك والمعاصي في كل زمان ومكان فقال تعالى  {كذبت2 قوم  لوط} وهم أهل قرى سدوم3 وعمورة كذبوا رسولهم لوطا بن أخي  إبراهيم عليه  السلام هاران. كذبوا بالنذر وهي الآيات التي أنذرهم لوط بها  وخوفهم من  عواقبها.
وقوله تعالى: {إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا4} أي لما كذبوا بالنذر  وأصروا على  الكفر وإتيان الفاحشة أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا ريحا تحمل الحصباء  الحجارة  الصغيرة فأهلكناهم بعد قلب البلاد بجعل عاليها سافلها. وقوله تعالى  {إلا  آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر5} والمراد من آل لوط لوط ومن آمن معه من ابنتيه   وغيرهما نجاهم الله تعالى بسحر وهو آخر الليل. وقوله {نعمة من عندنا} أي   كان انجاؤهم إنعاما منا عليهم ورحمة منا بهم. وقوله تعالى {كذلك نجزي من   شكر} أي كهذا الانجاء أي من العذاب الدنيوي نجزي من شكرنا فآمن بنا وعمل   صالحا طاعة لنا وتقربا إلينا وقوله تعالى: {ولقد أنذرهم6 بطشتنا} أي إننا   لم نأخذهم بظلم منا ولا بدون سابق إنذار منا لا، لا بل أخذناهم بظلمهم،   وبعد تكرر إنذارهم، فكانوا إذا أنذروا تماروا بما أنذروا فجادلوا فيه   مستهزئين مكذبين، ومن أعظم ظلمهم أنهم راودوا لوطا عن ضيفه من الملائكة وهم   في صورة بشر، فلما راودوه عنهم ليفعلوا الفاحشة ضربهم جبريل بجناحه فطمس   أعينهم فأصبحت كسائر وجوههم لا حاجب ولا مقلة ولا مكان للعين بالكلية   وقولنا لهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذري أي لأولئك الذين راودوا لوطا عن ضيفه، أما   باقي الأمة فهلاكهم كان كما أخبر تعالى عنه بقوله: {ولقد صبحهم بكرة} أي   صباحا {عذاب مستقر} أي دائم لهم ملازم لا يفارقهم ذاقوه في الدنيا موتا   وصاحبهم بزرخا ويلازمهم في جهنم لا يفارقهم. وقلنا لهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر   حيث كنتم تمارون وتستهزئون وقوله تعالى: {ولقد يسرنا7 القرآن للذكر} أي   القرآن للحفظ وسهلناه للفهم والاتعاظ به والتذكر فهل من مدكر أي فهل من   متذكر متعظ معتبر فيقبل على طاعة الله متجنبا معاصيه فينجو ويسعد وقوله   تعالى: {ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر} 8 أي قوم فرعون من القبط وجنده منهم كذلك   جاءتهم النذر على لسان موسى وأخيه هارون فكذبوا وأصروا على الكفر والظلم،   وكذبوا بآيات الله كلها9 وهي تسع آيات آتاها الله تعالى موسى أولها العصا   وآخرها انفلاق البحر فبسبب ذلك أخذناهم أخذ عزيز غالب لا يمانع في مراده   مقتدر ولا يعجزه شيء فأغرقناهم أجمعين.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-  تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته بالالتزام وتقرير التوحيد وإثبات  النبوة  لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. إذ أفعال الله العظيمة من إرسال الرسل  والأخذ  للظلمة الكافرين بأشد أنواع العقوبات من أجل أن الناس لم يعيدوا  ولم يطيعوا  دال على ربوبيته وألوهيته، وقص هذه القصص من أمي لم يقرأ ولم  يكتب دال على  نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- بيان جزاء الشاكرين لله تعالى بالإيمان به وطاعته وطاعة رسله.
3- مشروعية الضيافة وإكرام الضيف، وفي الحديث: "من كان يؤمن10 بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه".
4- تيسير القرآن وتسهيله للحفظ والاتعاظ والاعتبار.
__________**
1  ليخبثوا بهم، أي: بإتيانهم الفاحشة، في القاموس: الخبث: الزنا، وخبث  ككرم:  إذا زنى وخبثت المرأة: إذا زنت فهي خبيثة، والزاني: خبيث.
2 عرف قوم لوط بالإضافة إليه عليه السلام لأنه لم يكن لتلك الأمة اسم عند العرب يعرفون به.
3 بعضهم يرويها بالذال المعجمة وبعضهم بالدال المهملة، وعمورة بعضهم يرويها بلفظ عمورية.
4 (إنا أرسلنا) الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا لأن من سمع بتكذيبهم تساءل عما فعل الله بهم.
5 لوط داخل في آله بفحوى الخطاب فلا يقال: لم لم يذكر لوط وذكر آله دونه.
6 البطشة المرة: أي الأخذة بشدة وعنف وقوة.
7  هذه المرة الثالثة ينوه فيها القرآن الكريم ولم يذكر هنا ما ذكر في   المرتين قبل قوله: (فكيف كان عذابي ونذر) اكتفاء بما سبق ذكره بعدا عن   التكرار غير المجدي.
8 هذا آخر قصة تضمنتها سورة القمر تذكيرا وإنذارا  لكفار قريش لعلهم يؤمنون  ويوحدون، والمراد من آل فرعون: أتباعه من رجال  دولته وجنوده وقومه  الأقباط، والشاهد من القصة أنهم كذبوا فأخذوا، فليعلم  هذا المصرون على  التكذيب من كفار قريش.
9 خمس منها في آية الأعراف:  {فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل  والضفادع والدم} . والأربع الأخرى  هي انقلاب العصا حية، وخروج يده من جيبه  بيضاء كفلقة القمر وسنو القحط  والطمس على الأموال وانفلاق البحر، فهذه  التسع آيات التي كذبوا بها كلها.
10 في الصحيح.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القمر - (3)  
الحلقة (810)
سورة القمر
مكية
وآياتها خمس وخمسون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 217الى صــــ 222)

أكفاركم  خير من أولئكم أم لكم براءة في الزبر (43) أم يقولون نحن جميع  منتصر (44)  سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر (45) بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى  وأمر (46)
شرح الكلمات:
أكفاركم  خير من أولئكم: أي أكفاركم يا قريش حير من أولئكم الكفار  المذكورين من قوم  نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وفرعون وملائه؟ فلذا هم لا  يعذبون.
أم لكم براءة في الزبر: أم لكم يا كفار قريش براءة من العذاب في الزبر أي الكتب الإلهية.
أم يقولون نحن جميع منتصر: أم يقولون أي كفار قريش نحن جميع1 أي جمع منتصر على محمد وأصحابه.
سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر: أي سيهزم جمعهم ويولون الدبر هاربين منهزمين وكذلك كان في بدر.
بل الساعة موعدهم: أي الساعة موعدهم بالعذاب والمراد من الساعة يوم القيامة.
والساعة أدهى وأمر: أي وعذاب الساعة وأهوالها أي هي أعظم بلية وأمر أي أشد مرارة من عذاب الدنيا قطعا.
معنى الآيات:
يقول  تعالى مبكتا مشركي قريش مؤنبا إياهم وهم الذين إن يروا آية يعرضوا  ويقولوا  سحر مستمر وكذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم يقول الله تعالى لهم:  {أكفاركم2} يا  قريش خير من كفار الأمم السابقة كعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وآل  فرعون فلذا هم  آمنون من العذاب الذي نزل بكفار الآخرين، أم لكم3 براءة من  العذاب جاءت في  الكتب مسطورة اللهم لا ذا ولا ذاك ما كفاركم بخير من  أولئكم، وليس لكم  براءة في الزبر، وإنما أنتم ممهلون فإما أن تتوبوا وأما  أن تؤخذوا. وقوله  تعالى عنهم {أم يقولون نحن جميع4} أي جمه منتصر على كل  من يحاربنا ويريد أن  يفرق جمعنا نعم قالوا هذا، ولكن سيهزم الجمع ويولون  الدبر، وقد تم هذا في5  بدر بعد سنيات ثلاث أو أربع وهزم جمعهم في بدر  وولوا الأدبار هاربين إلى  مكة. وقوله تعالى {بل الساعة6 موعدهم} أي الساعة  التي ينكرونها ويكذبون بها  هي موعد عذابهم الحق أم عذاب الدنيا فهو ليس  شيء إذا قيس بعذاب الآخرة.  {والساعة أدهى وأمر} أي أعظم بلية وأكبر داهية  تصيب الإنسان وعذابها،  {وأمر} أي وعذابها أمر من عذاب الدنيا كله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حقيقة يغفل عنها الناس وهي أن الكفر كله واحد ومورد للهلاك.
2- لا قيمة أبدا لقوة الإنسان إزاء قوة الله تعالى.
3- صدق القرآن في إخباره بغيب لم يقع ووقع كما أخبر وهو آية أنه وحي الله وكلامه.
4- القيامة موعد لقاء البشرية كافة بحيث لا يتخلف عنه أحد.
__________
1 جميع: اسم للجماعة كأنهم قالوا: نحن جماعة منتصرة على من يريد حربنا وذكرت الصفة (منتصر) مراعاة للفظ الجميع لا لدلالته على متعدد.
2  جائز أن يكون الاستفهام على بابه حيث يطلب منهم أن يفصحوا عن الحقيقة  فإن  قالوا كفارنا خير قيل لهم ما وجه الخيرية، وإن قالوا: الكل سواء قيل  إذا  فسوف تأخذون بالعذاب كما أخذ الأولون.
3 أم: للإضراب الانتقالي وما يقدر  بعدها من استفهام هو للإنكار أي: بل ما  لكم براءة في الزبر من العذاب حتى  تكونوا آمنين من تكذيبكم وكفركم.
(أم) هي المنقطعة المفسرة ببل للإضراب الانتقالي والاستفهام المقدر بعدها للتوبيخ.
5 فكانت هذه آية على أن القرآن كلام الله وأن محمدا رسول الله لتحقق الغيب الذي أخبر به.
6 الساعة في القرآن: علم بالغلبة على يوم القيامة والحساب والجزاء.
*****************************
إن   المجرمين في ضلال وسعر (47) يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر   (48) إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر (49) وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر (50)   ولقد أهلكنا أشياعكم فهل من مدكر (51) وكل شيء فعلوه في الزبر (52) وكل   صغير وكبير مستطر (53) إن المتقين في جنات ونهر (54) في مقعد صدق عند مليك   مقتدر (55)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر: أي الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي في ضلال الدنيا ونار مستعرة في الآخرة.
ذوقوا مس سقر: أي يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم يقال لهم ذوقوا مس سقر جهنم.
إنا  كل شيء خلقناه بقدر: أي إنا خلقنا كل شيء بتقدير سابق لخلقنا له وذلك   بكتابته في اللوح المحفوظ قبل خلق السموات والأرض فهو يقع كما كتب كمية   وصورة وزمانا ومكانا لا يتخلف في شيء من ذلك.
وما أمرنا إلا واحدة: أي وما أمرنا إذا أردنا خلق شيء إلا أمرة واحدة فيتم وجوده.
كلمح بالبصر: الشيء بسرعة كلمح البصر وهو النظر بعجلة.
ولقد أهلكنا أشياعكم: أي ولقد أهلكنا أمثالكم أيها المشركون من الأمم السابقة.
فهل من مدكر؟ : أي فذكروا واتعظوا بهذا خيرا لكم من هذا الإعراض.
وكل شيء فعلوه في الزبر: أي وكل ما فعله العباد هو مسجل في كتب الحفظة من الملائكة.
وكل صغير وكبير مستطر: أي وكل صغير وكبير من سائر الأعمال والأحداث في اللوح المحفوظ مستطر مكتوب.
إن  المنتقين في جنات ونهر: إن الذين اتقوا ربهم فلم يشركوا به ولم يفسقوا  عن  أمره في جنات يشربون من أنهار الماء واللبن والخمر والعسل المصفى.
في مقعد صدق: أي في مجلس حق لا لغو به ولا تأثيم.
عند مليك مقتدر: عند مليك أي ذي ملك وسلطان مقتدر على ما يشاء وهو الله جل جلاله.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {إن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر} يخبر تعالى عن حال المجرمين وهم  الذين  أجرموا على أنفسهم فأفسدوها بالشرك وغشيان الذنوب يخبر تحذيرا  وإنذارا بأن  المجرمين في ضلال في حياتهم الدنيا، وسعر ونار مستعرة متأججة  يوم القيامة  يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم يقال لهم ذوقوا تهكما بهم مس  سقر1 تذوقوا  العذاب، وسقر طبق من أطباق جهنم وباب من أبوابها وقوله تعالى:  {إنا كل شيء  خلقناه بقدر2} إعلام منه تعالى عن نظام الكون الذي خلقه 
تعالى وهو أن  كل حادث يحدث في هذا العالم قد سبق به علم الله وتقديره له  فحدد ذاته  وصفاته وأعماله ومآله إلى جنة أو إلى نار، إن كان إنسانا أو  جانا وليس هناك  شيء يحدث بدون تقرير سابق له وعلم تام به قبل حدوثه. وقوله  تعالى: {وما  أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر} 3 يخبر تعالى عن قدرته كما  أخبر عن علمه بأنه  تعالى إذا أراد إيجاد شيء في الوجود لم يزد على أمر  واحد وهو كن فإذا  بالمطلوب يكون كما أراد تعالا أزلا أن يكون، وبسرعة  كسرعة لمح البصر الذي  هو نظرة سريعة. وقوله تعالى وهو يخاطب مشركي قريش  {ولقد أهلكنا أشياعكم} أي  أمثالكم في الكفر والعصيان أي من الأمم السابقة  {فهل من مدكر} أي متذكر  متعظ معتبر قبل فوات الوقت وحصول المكروه من  العذاب في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.  وقوله تعالى {وكل شيء فعلوه} أي أولئك  المشركون {في الزبر} أي في كتب  الحفظة من الملائكة الكرام الكاتبين، وكل  صغير وكبير من أعمالهم وأعمال  غيرهم بل كل حادثة في الأكوان هي مسطرة في  اللوح المحفوظ كتاب المقادير.  وقوله تعالى {إن المتقين في جنات4 ونهر} هذا  الإخبار يقابل الإخبار الأول  أن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر فالأول إعلام  وتحذير وترهيب وهذا إخبار وبشرا  وترغيب حيث أخبر أن المتقين الذين اتقوا  ربهم فلم يشركوا به ولم يفسقوا عن  أمره إنهم في جنات بساتين ذات قصور  وحور، وأنهار وأشجار هم جالسون في مقعد  صدق5 في مجلس حق لا لغو يسمع فيه  ولا تأثيم يلحق جالسه عند6 مليك أي ذي ملك  وسلطان مقتدر على ما فعل كل ما  يريده سبحانه لا إله إلا هو ولا رب سواه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مصير المجرمين وضمنه تخويف وتحذير من الإجرام الموبق للإنسان.
2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
3- تقرير أن أعمال العباد مدونة في كتب الكرام الكاتبين لا يترك منها شيء.
4- تقرير أن كل صغيرة وكبيرة من أحداث الكون هي في كتاب المقادير اللوح المحفوظ.
5- بيان مصير المتقين مع الترغيب في التقوى إذ هي ملاك الأمر وجماع الخير.
6- ذكر الجوار الكريم وهو مجاورة الله رب العالمين في الملكوت الأعلى في دار السلام.
__________
(سقر)  قال عطاء: سقر: الطبق السادس من جهنم، ومسها: هو ما يجدون من الألم  عند  الوقوع فيها، وسقر: اسم من أسماء جهنم لا ينصرف لأنه اسم مؤنث معرفة  وكذلك  جهنم ولظى.
2 روى الترمذي وحسنه وصححه عن أبي هريرة قال: جاء مشركو قريش  يخاصمون رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في القدر فنزلت: {يوم يسحبون في  النار على  وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر} . وروى مسلم عن  طاووس قال:  أدركت ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون: كل  شيء بقدر:  قال: وسمعت عبد الله بن عمر يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "كل  شيء بقدر حتى العجز والكيس".
3 (إلا واحدة) أي: مرة واحدة  (كلمح البصر) أي: قضائي في خلقي أسرع من لمح  البصر، واللمح، النظر بعجلة،  يقال لمحه وألمحه: إذا أبصره بنظر خفيف.
4 قرأ في غير السبع ونهر بضم النون والهاء جمع نهار أي لا ليل لهم كسحاب وسحب قال الفراء: أنشدني بعض العرب:
إن تلك ليلا فإني نهر
متى أرى الصبح فلا أنتظر
وقال آخر:
لولا الثريدان هلكنا بالضحى
ثريد ليل وثريد بالنهر
5  (مقعد صدق) قال القرطبي: أي: مجلس حق لا لغو فيه ولا تأثيم وهو الجنة،   والعندية هنا عندية القربى والزلفى والمكانة والرتبة العالية والمنزلة   الشريفة في جوار أرحم الراحمين ورب العالمين.
6 (مليك) أبلغ من ملك وهو بمعنى: مالك، و (مقتدر) أبلغ من قادر، والتنكير في مليك، ومقتدر: للتعظيم.
م8 أيسر التفاسير (المجلد الخامس
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرجمن - (1)  
الحلقة (811)
**سورة الرحمن
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وسبعون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 223الى صــــ 227)

سورة الرحمن1
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وسبعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرحمن  (1) علم القرآن (2) خلق الإنسان (3) علمه البيان (4) الشمس والقمر  بحسبان  (5) والنجم والشجر يسجدان (6) والسماء رفعها ووضع الميزان (7) ألا  تطغوا في  الميزان (8) وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط ولا تخسروا الميزان (9) والأرض  وضعها  للأنام (10) فيها فاكهة والنخل ذات الأكمام (11) والحب ذو العصف  والريحان  (12) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (13)
شرح الكلمات:
الرحمن: اسم من أسماء الله تعالى.
علم القرآن: أي علم من شاء من عباده القرآن.
خلق الإنسان: آدم كما خلق ذريته أيضا.
علمه  البيان: أي علم آدم البيان الذي هو النطق والإعراب عما في النفس بلغة  من  اللغات كل هذا تعليم الله عز وجل ولولا الله ما نطق إنسان.
الشمس والقمر بحسبان: أي يجريان بحساب معلوم مقدر في بروجهما ومنازلهما.
والنجم  والشجر يسجدان: النجم مالا ساق له من النبات، والشجر ماله ساق  يسجدان  يخضعان لله تعالى بما يريد منهما في طواعية كالسجود من المكلفين.
والسماء رفعها: أي فوق الأرض وأعلاها.
ووضع الميزان: أي أثبت العدل بين العباد أمر به وألهم صنع آلته.
ألا تطغوا في الميزان: أي لأجل أن لا تجوروا في الميزان وهو ما يوزن به من آلات.
وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط: أي بالعدل.
ولا تخسروا الميزان: أي لا تنقصوا الموزون الذي تزنونه بل وفوه.
والأرض وضعها للأنام: أي أثبتها وخفضها كما رفع السماء وأعلاها للأنام لحياة الأنام عليها وهم الإنس والجن والحيوان وكل ذي روح.
فيها  فاكهة والنخل ذات الأكمام: أي في الأرض فاكهة وهي كل ما يتفكه به  الإنسان  من أنواع الفواكه الكثيرة، والنخل ذات الأكمام وهي أوعية طلعها.
والحب ذو العصف: أي وفي الأرض الحب من بر وشعير وعصفه تبنه.
والريحان: نبت معروف، والمراد به أنواع الرياحين المشمومة ذات الريح الطيب.
فبأي  آلاء ربكما تكذبان: أي فبأي نعم ربكما يا معشر الجن والإنس تكذبان  وهي  كثيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى. والجواب لا بشيء من نعمك ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {الرحمن2 علم القرآن3} يخبر تعالى أنه هو الرحمن الذي علم نبي  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن لا كما يقول المبطلون إنما يعلمه بشر.  الرحمن  الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء وهي متجلية ظاهرة فيما يعدد من آلاء ونعم.  منها  خلقه الإنسان آدم وذريته، وتعليمهم البيان وهو النطق والإبانة عما في   نفوسهم. {الشمس والقمر بحسبان} 4 يجريان لإفادة الناس في معرفة أوقات   عباداتهم، وآجال ديونهم وهي مظاهر الرحمة، {والنجم والشجر يسجدان} والنجم   غذاء بهائمكم والشجر فيه فاكهتكم وبعض غذائكم {يسجدان} خضوعا لله بما أراد   منهما لا يعصيان كما يعصي الثقلان. والسماء رفعها عن الأرض ولم يلصقها   بالأرض إنعاما منه على الثقلين في رفعها وتزينها بكواكبها وشمسها وقمرها،   {ووضع الميزان5} أي العدل حيث أمر به وآلهم وضع آلته وغرز في النفوس حبه   والرغبة فيه، من أجل ألا تجوروا في الميزان، {وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط}   بالعدل، {ولا تخسروا الميزان} أي لا تنقصوه إذا وزنتم بل وفوه كل هذا إنعام   وألوان من رحمات الرحمن. والأرض وضعها للأنام أي أثبتها وخفضها ودحاها   لحياة الأنام. وهم الإنس والجان والحيوان، {فيها فاكهة والنخل ذات الأكمام}   أي أوعية الطلع، والحب البر والشعير ذو العصف6 أي التبن والريحان هذه   أنواع الطعام للإنسان والحيوان طعام وفاكهة وريحان كل هذه مظاهر الرحمة   التي أفاضها الرحمن.
{فبأي آلاء 7ربكما} يا معشر الجن والإنس {تكذبان} . لا بشيء من نعمك ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  الرحمن مثل اسم الله لا يصح أن يطلق على غير الرب تبارك وتعالى، فيقال   فلان عزيز أو رحيم أو عليم أو حكيم، ولكن لا يقال رحمان، كما لا يقال إله   أو الإله أو الله.
2- ورد في الصحيح في فضل تعلم القرآن وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه.
3- وجوب إقامة العدل والتواصي به، ومراقبة الموازين لدى التجار وإصلاح فاسدها.
4- وجوب شكر الله على آلائه.
5- استحباب قول لا بشيء من آلائك ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد عند سماع قراءة فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان.
6- مشروعية تعلم علم الفلك لمعرفة القبلة ومواقيت الصلاة والصيام والحج.
__________
1  روى البيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أن النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: " لكل شيء عروس وعروس القرآن سورة الرحمن" وذكره  صاحب  الإتقان كذلك.
2 اختير اسم الرحمن دون سائر الأسماء الإلهية لأمور  منها: أنه الاسم الذي  كان المشركون ينكرونه، ومنها الرد على الزاعمين أن  الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم يعلمه بشر فأخبر تعالى أن الرحمن هو الذي علم  القرآن، ومنها: أن يكون  في هذا الخبر براعة استهلال إذ السورة تعدد عشرات  النعم، ومصدره الرحمن  عز وجل.
3 (علم القرآن) هذا الخبر عن الرحمن، و  (خلق الإنسان) خبر ثان و (علمه  البيان) خبر ثالث، و (الشمس والقمر بحسبان)  خبر رابع، والرابط تقديره  بحسبانه، فالضمير عائد على الرحمن سبحانه وتعالى.
4 الحسبان: مصدر حسب بمعنى: عد كالغفران: مصدر غفر والباء للملابسة.
5  أصل الميزان: اسم آلة الوزن، والوزن: تقدير تعادل الأشياء، وضبط مقادير   ثقلها، و (وضع) بمعنى: جعل ومنه الحديث: " فضعها حيث أراك الله" أي:   اجعلها.
6 سمي التبن عصفا: لأن الريح تعصف به لخفته.
7 الفاء للتفريع على ما تقدم من ضروب النعم العظيمة.
******************************
خلق  الأنسان من صلصال كالفخار (14) وخلق الجان من مارج من نار (15) فبأي  آلاء  ربكما تكذبان (16) رب المشرقين ورب المغربين (17) فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  (18) مرج البحرين يلتقيان (19) بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان (20) فبأي  آلاء ربكما  تكذبان (21) يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان1 (22) فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  (23) وله الجوار المنشآت في البحر كالأعلام (24) فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  (25)
شرح الكلمات:
خلق الإنسان من صلصال: أي خلق آدم من طين يابس يسمع له صلصلة كالفخار وهو ما طبخ من الطين.
كالفخار
وخلق الجان من مارج من نار: أي أبا الجن من لهب النار الخالص من الدخان وهو مختلط أحمر وأزرق وأصفر.
رب المشرقين ورب المغربين: أي مشرق الشتاء, مشرق الصيف أي مطلع طلوع الشمس فيهما. وكذا المغربين في الصيف والشتاء.
مرج البحرين يلتقيان: أي أرسل البحرين العذب والملح يلتقيان في رأي العين.
بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان: أي بينهما حاجز لا يبغى أحدهما على الآخر فيختلط به.
يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان: أي يخرج من مجموعها الصادق بأحدهما وهو الملح اللؤلؤ والمرجان وهو خرز أحمر, وهو صغار اللؤلؤ.
وله الجوار المنشئات في البحر: أي السفن المحدثات في البحر كالأعلام أي كالجبال عظما وارتفاعا.
كالأعلام
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر ما أفاض الرحمن جل جلاله من رحمته التي وسعت  كل  شيء من آلاء ونعم لا تحصى ولا تعد ولا تحصر فقال تعالى {خلق الإنسان}  أي  الرحمن الذي تجاهله المبطلون وقالوا: وما الرحمن؟ الرحمن الذي خلق  الإنسان  آدم أول إنسان خلقه ومن أي شيء خلقه {في صلصال} أي من طين ذي2  صلصلة وصوت  {كالفخار} خلق الإنسان، وخلق الجان وهو عالم كعالم الإنسان خلق  أصله من  مارج وهو ما مرج واختلط من لهب النار. فبأي يا معشر الجن والإنس  {آلاء  ربكما تكذبان} إن نعم تفوق عد الإنسان من رب المشرقين ورب المغربين  من  خلقهما من ملكهما من سخرهما لفائدة الإنسان؟ إنه الرحمن فبأي آلاء  ربكما  تكذبان3؟ لا بشيء من آلائك ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد. الرحمن مرج  البحرين4 الملح  والعذب أرسلهما على بعضهما فمرجا. كأنهما اختلطا إذ جعل  بينهما برزخا  حاجزا فهما لا يبغيان فلا يختلط أحدهما بالثاني، فبأي آلاء  ربكما تكذبان؟  يخرج منهما5 اللؤلؤ والمرجان من خلق في مجموع البحرين  اللؤلؤ والمرجان وهما  خرز أبيض وأحمر وأخضر ولفائدة من خلقهما الرحمن؟  إنها لفائدة الإنسان إذا  هما نعمة ورحمة من رحمات الرحمن {فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان} {وله الجوار} أي6  للرحمن الجوار المنشآت المصنوعات في البحر في  أحواض السفن كالأعلام علوا  وارتفاعا تظهر في البحر كما تظهر الجبال في  البر لمصلحة من خلقها الرحمن  لمصلحة الإنسان فهي إذا رحمة 
الرحمن ونعمته على الإنسان فبأي آلاء ربكما يا معشر الإنس والجن تكذبان؟ أقروا واعترفوا واشكروا الرحمن.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان أصل خلق الإنسان والجان فالأول من طين لازب ذي صلصال كالفخار  والثاني  من مارج من نار وأخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن خلق الملائكة  كان من  نور.7
2- معرفة مطالع الشمس ومغاربها في الشتاء والصيف وهما مطلعان ومغربان.
3- معرفة صناعة اللؤلؤ والمرجان, والسفن التي هي في البحر كالجبال علوا وظهورا.
4- وجوب شكر الرحمن على إنعامه على الإنس والجان.
__________
1  اختلف في تحديد كل من اللؤلؤ والمرجان، فمن قائل: اللؤلؤ كباره والمرجان   صغاره، وقيل: المرجان: الخرز الأحمر، وقيل: المرجان: عظام اللؤلؤ وكباره.
2  الصلصال: الطين اليابس، والفخار: الطين المطبوخ، ويسمى الخزف وجائز أن   يكون كالفخار في محل نصب حال من الإنسان أي: خلقه من صلصال فصار الإنسان   كالفخار في لونه وصلابته.
3 الاستفهام هنا: للتوبيخ على ترك الشكر.
4  المرج: الإرسال كقولهم: مرج الدابة: أرسلها ترعى في المرج. والمعنى:  أرسل  البحرين بحيث لا يحبس ماؤهما عن الجري ولا عن الالتقاء ببعضهما  البعض، ومع  هذا فقد جعل بينهما برزخا، وهو الفاصل الذي يفصل الماء الملح  الأجاج عن  العذب الفرات. هذه مظاهر القدرة والعلم الموجبة للتوحيد والشكر  بالطاعة.
5 جائز أن تكون من في منهما: للسببية نحو: (وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك) وجائز أن تكون للابتداء وهو الأظهر.
6 الجوار: صفة لموصوف محذوف وهو السفن أي: وله السفن الجوار في البحر، وجمع الجوار جارية.
7 الحديث في صحيح مسلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرجمن - (2)  
الحلقة (812)
سورة الرحمن
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وسبعون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 227الى صــــ 232)

كل   من عليها فان (26) ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والأكرام (27) فبأي آلاء  ربكما  تكذبان (28) يسأله من في السماوات والأرض كل يوم هو في شأن (29)  فبأي آلاء  ربكما تكذبان (30) سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان (31) فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  (32) يا معشر الجن والأنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات  والأرض  فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان (33) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (34)  يرسل  عليكما شواظ من نار ونحاس فلا تنتصران (35) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان  (36)
شرح الكلمات:
كل من عليها فان: أي كل من على الأرض من إنسان وحيوان وجان فان أي هالك.
ويبقى وجه ربك: أي ذاته ووجه سبحانه وتعالى.
ذو الجلال والإكرام: أي العظمة والإنعام على عباده عامة والمؤمنين بخاصة.
يسأله  من في السموات والأرض: أي يسألونه حاجاتهم التي تتوقف عليها حياتهم  من  الرزق والقوة على العبادة. والمغفرة للذنب، والعزة من الرب.
كل يوم هو في شأن: أي كل وقت هو في شأن: شؤون يبديها وفق تقديره لها يرفع أقواما ويضع آخرين.
سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان1: أي لحسابكم ومجازاتكم بعد انتهاء هذه الحياة الدنيا ونجزي كلا بما عمل.
إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا: أي إن قدرتم على أن تخرجوا.
من أقطار السموات والأرض: أي من نواحي السموات والأرض.
فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان: أي فاخرجوا. لا تنفذون إلا بقوة ولا قوة لكم وهذا تعجيز لهم.
يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار: أي من لهب النار الخالص الذي لا دخان فيه.
ونحاس: أي دخان لا لهب فيه، ولا يبعد أن يكون نحاسا مذابا.
فلا تنتصران: أي لا تمتنعان من السوق إلى المحشر.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر أيادى الرحمن الرحيم قال عز من قائل {كل من   عليها2 فان} كل من على الأرض من إنسان وجان وذوي روح وحيوان فان: هالك، لا   تبقى له روح ولا ذات، {ويبقى3 وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام} حي لا يموت   والإنس والجن يموتون فبأي ألاء ربكما4 تكذبان أبنعمة إيجادكما وإمدادكما   بالأرزاق والخيرات طوال الحياة أم بنعمة إنهاء أتعابكما وتكاليفكما أم   بإهلاك أعدائكما، وإدنائكما من النعيم المقيم في جنات النعيم، قولوا خيرا   لكم لا بشيء من آلائك ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد. وقوله {يسأله من في السماوات   والأرض} 5
أي يطلبونه بلسان القال أو الحال ما هم في حاجة إليه مما يحفظ  وجودهم  ويغفر ذنوبهم وقوله تعالى {كل يوم هو في شأن} أي لا يفرغ الدهر كله  يدبر  أمر السماء والأرض يرفع أقواما ويضع آخرين.
 وقول الرحمن {6سنفرغ  لكم أيها الثقلان} من الإنس والجن فنحاسبكما  ونجزيكما محسنكما بالإحسان  وسيئكما بالسوء والخسران، وهذا يوم تقومان  للرحمن، حفاة عراة وتقفان بين  يديه للحكم فيكما والقضاء بينكما فبأي آلاء  ربكما تكذبان أبالعدل في الحكم  بينكما أم بإسعاد صالحيكما واشقاء  مجرميكما.
وقول الرحمن {يا7 معشر الجن  والأنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا} أي تخرجوا {من  أقطار السماوات والأرض} أي من  جوانبهما وأطرافهما {فانفذوا} أي اخرجوا  هاربين من قضائي وحكمي لكما  وعليكما لا تنفذون إلا بقوة قاهرة غالبة ولا  قوة لكم ولا سلطان هكذا  يتحداهما الرحمن وهم يساقون إلى ساحة فصل القضاء  فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟  أبنعمة إحيائكما بعد موتكما أم بنعمة إكرام  صلحائكما وإهانة فاسديكما وهي  العدالة التي لا رحمة ولا نعمة في الحياة  الدنيا تساويهما. وقوله تعالى  {يرسل عليكما شواظ} أي لهب النار الخالص من  الدخان، ونحاس وهو دخان خالص  فلا تنتصران هذا إن أردتما الفرار من عدالتي  وعدم الإذعان لقضائي وحكمي  فيكما. فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟ أبعظمة ربكم  وقوة سلطانه أم برحمة مولاكم  ولطفه بكم اللهم لا شيء من آلائك نكذب ربنا  ولك الحمد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان جلال الله وعظمته وقوة سلطانه.
3- بيان عجز الخلائق أمام خالقها عز وجل.
4- وجوب حمد الله تعالى وشكره على السراء والضراء.
__________
1 قيل في الإنس والجن: الثقلان لأنهما أثقلا وأتعبا بالتكاليف.
2 الضمير عائد إلى الأرض وإن لم يجر لها ذكر نحو (توارت بالحجاب) . لأن المقام دال عليها.
3  أطلق لفظ الوجه وأريد به ذات الرب تعالى جريا على عرف العرب في كلامهم  إذ  يطلقون الوجه على الذات والوجه معا، وعنى (فان) أي: صائر إلى الفناء.
4  جائز أن يكون الفناء نعمة لا تدرك فلذا صح إيراد جملة: (فبأي آلاء ربكما   تكذبان) وأي نعمة أعظم من انتهاء هذه الحياة بكل ما فيها للانتقال إلى   الحياة الدائمة حيث الخلد والبقاء فهي لأهل السعادة نعمة توجب أعظم الشكر.
5  السؤال: الدعاء فالملائكة يسألونه تعالى أن يغفر للذين آمنوا وهو قولهم   {الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويؤمنون به ويستغفرون  للذين  آمنوا ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك  وقهم  عذاب الجحيم، ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم   وأزواجهم وذرياتهم} .
6 التفرغ للأمر: كناية عن الاشتغال به والعناية به  دون غيره و (الثقلان)  تثنية ثقل، وهل سمي الإنسان ثقلا لأنه محمول على  الأرض الصحيح أن الإنسان  والجن سميا بالثقلين لإثقالهما بالتكاليف من باب  تسمية الشيء بعمله كتسمية  العصفور طائر لأنه يطير.
7 المعشر: اسم للجمع الكثير الذي يعد عشرة دون آحاد.
***********************
فإذا   انشقت السماء فكانت وردة كالدهان (37) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (38)  فيومئذ  لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان (39) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (40)  يعرف  المجرمون بسيماهم فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام (41) فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  (42) هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون (43) يطوفون بينها وبين حميم  آن (44)  فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (45)
شرح الكلمات:
فإذا انشقت السماء: أي انفتحت أبوابا لنزول الملائكة إلى الأرض لتسوق الخلائق إلى المحشر.
فكانت وردة كالدهان: أي السماء محمرة احمرار الأديم أو الفرس الأحمر وذابت فكانت كالدهان في صفائها وذوبانها.
فيومئذ  لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان: أي يوم يخرجون من قبورهم لا يسألون  عن  ذنوبهم لما لهم من علامات كاسوداد الوجوه وبياضها، ويسألون عند الحساب.
يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم: أي سواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون.
فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام: أي تضم ناصية المجرم إلى قدميه ويؤخذ فيلقى في جهنم.
هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها: أي يقال لهم توبيخا وتبكيتا هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون في الدنيا.
المجرمون: أي الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي.
يطوفون  بينها وبين حميم آن: أي يسعون مترددين بينها وبين ماء حار قد انتهت  حرارته  إلى حد لا مزيد عليه وهو الحميم الآن يسقونه إذا عطشوا واستغاثوا  يطلبون  الماء لإرواء غلتهم العطشة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض أحوال القيامة وأهوال الموقف فقال جل جلاله  وعظم  سلطانه: {فإذا انشقت السماء} أي تفتحت لنزول الملائكة فكانت أبوابا  بعد أن  احمرت وتغيرت زرقتها لحمرة كحمرة الأديم الأحمر أو الفرس الأحمر أو  الوردة  الحمراء كل ذلك صالح لتشبيه لونها به وذابت فكانت كالدهان كما جاء  وصفها  في سورة المعارج يوم تكون السماء كالمهل. وهو دردي الزيت وعكره.  فيومئذ أي1  يوم إذ يقع هذا يعظم الكرب ويشتد البلاء ويخرج الناس من قبورهم  لا يسأل عن  ذنبه إنس ولا جان أي أنسي ولا جني فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟  وقوله تعالى  {يعرف2 المجرمون بسيماهم} أي باسوداد وجوههم وزرقة أعينهم  فيؤخذ بالنواصي  والأقدام أي فيجمع الملك المكلف الإنس أو الجن المجرم بين  ناصيته وقدميه  ويأخذه فيرمي به في نار جهنم فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان أبنعمة  العدالة أم  بنعمة إكرام المتقين الصالحين. قولوا لا بشيء من آلائك ربنا  نكذب فلك  الحمد.
وقوله تعالى {هذه جهنم} أي يقال لهم توبيخا وتبكيتا هذه جهنم  التي يكذب  بها المجرمون على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي في الحياة الدنيا قال  تعالى  {يطوفون} أي3 يسعون مترددين {بينها وبين حميم4 آن} أي ماء حار اشتدت   حرارته فبلغت حدا لا مزيد عليه يسقونه إذا استغاثوا من العطش. فبأي آلاء   ربكما تكذبان؟ إن خزي المجرمين وتعذيبهم نعمة تقربها الفطرة البشرية ولا   يقدرها إلا من ذاق طعم الخوف والعذاب الذي ينزله المجرمون بالمتقين فلذا   كان تعذيبهم يوم القيامة نعمة، كما أن هذا العرض لأحوال يوم القيامة   وأهوالها نعمة إذ عليه آمن المؤمنون واتقى المتقون، فلذا قال تعالى بعد وصف   حال أهل النار فبأي آلاء ربكم تكذبان؟ 5
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان الانقلاب الكوني وخراب العالم للقيامة.
2- يبعث الناس من قبورهم ولهم علامات تميزهم فيعرف السعيد والشقي.
3- التنديد بالإجرام وهو الشرك والظلم والمعاصي.
__________
1  جملة: {فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان} جواب الشرط {فإذا انشقت   السماء ... } الخ وجملة: {فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان} معترضة بين الشرط   والجواب.
2 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا ناشئا عن قوله: {فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان} والسيما: العلامة.
3  المعنى: أنهم يتنقلون بين مكان النار وبين الماء الحار فإذا أصابهم حر   النار طلبوا البرد فلاح لهم الماء فأتوه فأصابهم حره فانصرفوا إلى النار   وهكذا حالهم تطواف بين النار والحميم.
(آن) اسم فاعل من أنى يأني فهو آن: إذا اشتدت حرارته وبلغت منتهاها في الحر.
5 وجائز أ، يكون تكريرا للتقرير والتوبيخ كنظائره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الرجمن - (3)  
الحلقة (813)
سورة الرحمن
مكية
وآياتها ثمان وسبعون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 232الى صــــ 237)

ولمن   خاف مقام ربه جنتان (46) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (47) ذواتا أفنان (48)   فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (49) فيهما عينان تجريان (50) فبأي آلاء ربكما   تكذبان (51) فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان (52) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (53)   متكئين على فرش بطائنها من إستبرق وجنى الجنتين دان (54) فبأي آلاء ربكما   تكذبان (55) فيهن قاصرات الطرف لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان (56) فبأي آلاء   ربكما تكذبان (57) كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان (58) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان   (59) هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان (60) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (61) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان: أي ولمن خاف الوقوف بين يدي الله في عرصات القيامة فآمن واتقى جنتان.
ذواتا أفنان: أي أغصان من شأنها أن تورق وتثمر وتمد الظل.
فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان: أي من كل ما يتفكه به من أنواع الفواكه صنفان.
بطائنها من استبرق: أي بطائن الفرش من استبرق وهو ما غلظ من الديباج والظهائر من السندس وهو مارق من الديباج الذي هو الحرير.
وجنى الجنتين دان: أي وما يجنى من ثمار الجنة دان قريب التناول يناله القائم والقاعد.
فيهن قاصرات الطرف: أي قاصرات النظر بأعينهن على أزواجهن فقط.
لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان: أي لم يفتضهن قبل أزواجهن إنس ولا جان.
كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان: أي كأنهن في جمالهن الياقوت في صفائه والمرجان اللؤلؤ الأبيض.
هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان: أي ما جزاء الإحسان بالطاعة إلا الإحسان بالنعيم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تعداد النعم وذكر أنواعها فقال تعالى {ولمن خاف  مقام  ربه1} أي الوقوف بين يديه في ساحة فصل القضاء يوم القيامة فأطاعه  بأداء  الفرائض واجتناب المحرمات {جنتان2} أي بستانان فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان  أبإثابة أحدكم الذي إذا هم بالمعصية ذكر قيامه بين يدي ربه فتركها  فأثابه  الله بجنتين. وقوله ذواتا أفنان هذا وصف للجنتين وصفهما بأنهما  ذواتا أفنان  جمع فنن لون أفنان ألوان3 ولأشجارها أغصان من شأنها تورق  وتثمر وتمد  الظلال فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان أبهذا النعيم والإثابة للمتقين  تكذبان.
وقوله  {فيهما عينان تجريان} أي في الجنتين ذواتي الأفنان عينان تجريان  بالماء  العذب الزلال الصافي خلال تلك القصور والأشجار فبأي آلاء ربكما4  تكذبان يا  معشر الجن والإنس أبمثل هذا العطاء والإفضال تكذبان؟ وقول  الرحمن فيهما من  كل فاكهة زوجان أي في تينك الجنتين من كل فاكهة من  الفواكه صنفان فلا يكتفى  بصنف واحد إتماما للنعيم والتنعم فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان أبمثل هذا  الإنعام والإكرام لأهل التقوى تكذبان؟ وقوله ما أوسع  رحمته وهو الرحمن  {متكئين5} أي حال تنعمهم على فرش على الأرائك بطائن6 تلك  الفرش من استبرق  وهو الغليظ من الديباج أما الظواهر فهي السندس وهو مارق  من الديباج. وقوله  {وجنى الجنتين دان} أي وثمارها التي تجنى من أشجارها  دانية أي قريبة  التناول يتناولها المتقي وهو مضطجع أو قاعد أو قائم، لا  شوك فيها ولا بعد  لها فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان أبمثل هذا الإنعام والإكرام 
تكذبان. قول  الرحمن: {فيهن قاصرات الطرف7} أي وفي تينك الجنتين نساء من  الحور العين  {قاصرات الطرف} أي العين على أزواجهن فلا ترى إلا زوجها أي  فلا تنظر إلا  إلى زوجها وتقول له وعزة ربي وجلاله وجماله ما أرى في الجنة  شيئا أحسن منك  فالحمد لله الذي جعلك زوجي وجعلني زوجك.
وقوله {لم يطمثهن} أي لم  يجامعهن فيفتضهن قبل أزواجهن {إنس ولا جان} أي لم  يجامع الإنسية قبل زوجها  الإنسي إنسي ولم يجامع الجنية قبل زوجها الجني  جان فبأي آلاء ربكم تكذبان  أبمثل هذا الإنعام تكذبان؟
وقوله {كأنهن الياقوت} أي في صفائهن  {والمرجان} في بياضهن إذ الحوراء منهن  يرى مخ ساقا تحت ثيابها كما يرى  الخيط أو السلك في داخل الياقوتة لصفائها  فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان أبمثل هذا  العطاء والإنعام تكذبان.
وقوله عظم فضله وجل عطاؤه وهو الرحمن {هل جزاء  الأحسان} أي في الإيمان  والطاعات من العبادات {إلا الإحسان} 8 إليه بمثل  هذا النعيم العظيم الذي  ذكر في هذه الآيات. فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان يا معشر  الإنس والجان فقولا:  لا بشيء من آلاء ربنا نكذب فلك الحمد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل الخوف من الله تعالى وذلك كأن تعرض للعبد المعصية فيتركها خوفا من الله تعالى.
2- فضل نساء أهل الجنة في حبهن لأزواجهن بحيث لا ينظرن إلا إليهم.
3- بيان أن أفضل النساء في الدنيا تلك التي تقصر نظرها على زوجها فتحبه ولا تحب غيره من الرجال.
4- بيان أن الجن المتقين يدخلون الجنة ولهم أزواج كما للإنس سواء بسواء.
5-  الإشادة بالإحسان وبيان جزائه والإحسان هو إخلاص العبادة لله والإتيان  بها  على الوجه الذي شرع أداؤها عليه، مع الإحسان إلى الخلق بكف الأذى عنهم   وبذل الفضل لمن احتاجه منهم.
__________
(من) من ألفاظ العموم كالجنس.
2  جنتان تحفان بقصره أو واحدة عن يمين القصر وأخرى عن شماله ولا يعرف مدى   سعتهما إلا الله تعالى، وذلك لما ثبت أن أحدهم يعطى مثل الدنيا عشر مرات   واللام في (لمن خاف) لام الملك.
3 يطلق الفنن على اللون وعلى الغصن فأفنان الفاكهة: ألوانها المختلفة، وأفنان الشجر أغصانه، قال النابغة:
بكاء حمامة تدعو هديلا
مفجعة على فنن تغني
4 الاستفهام في قوله: (فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان) تكرر بتكرار النعم، وهو للتقرير والتوبيخ والحث على الشكر بالعبادة والتوحيد فيها.
(متكئين) حال من (ولمن خاف مقام ربه) .
6 البطائن: جمع بطانة بكسر الباء مشتقة من البطن خلاف الظهر وضد البطانة الظهارة، فالبطانة: أسفل الثوب والظهارة: ظهره.
7 هؤلاء نسوة الجنة لا أزواج المؤمنين اللائي كن لهم في الدنيا إذ مسهن أزواجهن والزوجة المؤمنة تكون لآخر من تزوجها في الدنيا.
8  جملة: (هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان) تذييل لما قبلها من الجمل المتضمنة   إيمان المؤمنين وعملهم الصالح وإحسانهم فيه, والاستفهام للنفي.
******************************
ومن   دونهما جنتان (62) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (63) مدهامتان (64) فبأي آلاء   ربكما تكذبان (65) فيهما عينان نضاختان (66) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (67)   فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان (68) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (69) فيهن خيرات حسان   (70) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (71) حور مقصورات في الخيام (72) فبأي آلاء   ربكما تكذبان (73) لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان (74) فبأي آلاء ربكما   تكذبان (75) متكئين على رفرف خضر وعبقري حسان (76) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان   (77) تبارك اسم ربك ذي الجلال والأكرام (78)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن دونهما جنتان: أي ومن دون تينيك الجنتين جنتان أخريان لمن خاف مقام ربه.
مدهامتان: أي مسودتان من شدة خضرتهما.
فيهما عينان نضاختان: أي فوارتان دائما وأبدا تفوران بالماء العذب الزلال.
فيهن خيرات حسان: أي في الجنات الأربع نساء خيرات الأخلاق حسان الوجوه.
حور: أي أولئك الخيرات حور أي بيض والواحدة حوراء أي بيضاء.
مقصورات في الخيام: أي مستورات محبوسات على أزواجهن في الخيام والخيمة من در مجوف مضافة إلى
القصور, وطول الخيمة الواحدة ستون ميلا.
لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان: أي لم يجامعهن فيفتض بكارتهن قبل أزواجهن في الجنة أحد.
على رفرف خضر: أي على وسائد أو بسط الواحدة رفرفة خضر جمع أخضر.
وعبقري حسان: أي طنافس جمع طنفسة بساط له خمل رقيق أي بسط حسان.
تبارك اسم ربك: أي تقدس وكثرت بركة اسم ربك الرحمن.
ذي الجلال والإكرام أي ذي العظمة والإكرام لأوليائه والإحسان إلى عباده.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر إنعام الله تعالى وإفضاله على عباده فقال  {ومن  دونهما جنتان} أي ومن دون تينيك الجنتين جنتان أخريان لمن خاف مقام  ربه من  السابقين وهاتان لمن خاف مقام ربه من أصحاب اليمين وقد يكون العكس  كذلك  والله أعلم بأي الجنتين أفضل, الله ارزقنا ما شئت منهما فإنا بعطائك  رضوان  ولك حامدون شاكرون فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان أي بأي إفضال وإنعام  تكذبان؟  وقوله تعالى {مدهامتان} 1 مخضرتان إلى حد الاسوداد فإن الأخضر من  الأشياء  إذا اشتدت خضرته ضرب إلى السواد ويقال فيها مدهامة2 فبأي آلاء  ربكما تكذبان  أي بأي إنعام تكذبان يا معشر الجن والإنس {فيهما} في الجنتين  {عينان  نضاختان} أي فوارتان بالماء دائما وأبدا، فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان  بأي إفضال  وإحسان تكذبان وقول الرحمن {فيهما} أي في الجنتين فاكهة ونخل 3  ورمان لفظ  الفاكهة قد يعم النخل والرمان ويصبح ذكر النخل والرمان لمزيد  فضيلة كذكر  الصلاة الوسطى بعد ذكر الصلوات الخمس في قوله {حافظوا على  الصلوات والصلاة  الوسطى} {فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان} لا بشيء من آلاء ربنا  نكذب ربنا فلك  الحمد. وقوله تعالى: {فيهن خيرات4 حسان} أي في الجنتين  نساءهن خيرات جمع  خيرة خيرات الأخلاق حسان الوجوه. فبأي آلاء ربكما  تكذبان؟ أبمثل هذا  الإنعام والإكرام على أولياء الرحمن تكذبان؟ {حور  مقصورات في5 الخيام} إن  أولئك الخيرات حور جمع حوراء وهي البيضاء,  والحوراء كذلك من يغلب بياض  عينيها سوادهما وهو من جمال النساء محبوسات في  الخيام لا ينظرن إلى غير  أزواجهن, والخيمة من درة مجوفة طولها ستون ميلا  مضافة إلى قصورهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان} أي لم يجامعهن فيفتض بكارتهن  إنس  ولا جان من قبل أزواجهن في الجنة فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟ والجواب: لا  بشيء  من آلاء ربنا نكذب ربنا فلك الحمد.
وقوله تعالى: {متكئين على رفرف6 خضر  وعبقري حسان} أي متكئين على رفرف خضر  والرفرف جمع رفرفة أي على وسائد أو  بسط خضر,7 وعبقري حسان أي على طنافس8  ذات خمل دقيق. فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان  بنعم الدنيا أي بنعم البرزخ أم بنعم  الآخرة لا بشيء من آلاء ربنا نكذب.
وقوله  تعالى: {تبارك اسم ربك ذي الجلال والإكرام} أي تبارك اسم ربك أي  تقدس  وكثرة بركات اسم ربك الرحمن ذي الجلال أي العظمة والإكرام لأوليائه  وصالحي  عباده.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن نعيم الآخرة أعظم وأجل من نعم الدنيا.
2- فضيلة التمر والرمان فلنبحث منافعهما فإن الحقيقة بنت البحث.
3- فضل المرأة المقصورة في بيتها وذم الولاجة الخارجة كما قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
4- بيان أن الجن يدخلون الجنة ويسعدون فيها.
5- البركة تنال ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
__________
(مدهامتان) وصف مشتق من الدهمة, بضم الدال وهو لون السواد الناتج عن شدة الخضرة.
2 الاستفهام كسابقه للتقرير والتوبيخ.
3 عطف النخل والرمان على (فاكهة) من باب عطف الجزء على الكل أو الخاص على العام كقوله تعالى: {وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال} .
(خيرات)  بسكون الياء جمع خيرة وهو وصف لموصوف محذوف أي: نساء خيرات,  والأصل: خيرات  بتشديد الياء المكسورة جمع خيرة مؤنث خير وهو المختص بوصف  الخير ضد الشر  وخفف في الآية طلبا للخفة مع السلامة من اللبس.
5 المقصورات: صفة لموصوف  أي: نساء مقصورات والقصور على الخيمة بعد الخروج  منها: وصف للترف والنعيم  لا تخرج من الخيمة والقصر لغناها بخلاف من تخرج  للعمل لحاجتها إلى العمل في  البستان أو غيره.
6 الرفرف: اسم جمع رفرفة, وهي ما يبسط على الفراش  للنوم عليه, ويغلب عليها  اللون الأخضر ولذلك شبه ذو الرمة الرياض بالبسط  العبقرية في قوله:
حتى كأن رياض القف ألبسها
من وشي عبقر تجليل وتنجيد
وكانت الثياب الخضر. عزيزة إذ هي لباس الملوك والكبراء. قال النابغة:
يصون أجسادا قديما نعيمها
بخالصة الأردان خضر المناكب
7  العبقري: وصف لكل ما كان فائقا في صفته عزيز الوجود وهو نسبة إلى عبقر  اسم  بلاد الجن في معتقد العرب فنسبوا إليه كل ما تجاوز العادة في الإتقان   والحسن, ومنه قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في رؤياه لعمر: " فلم أر   عبقريا يفري فريه".
8 جمع طنفسة وهي البساط ذو الخمل, و (حسان) جمع حسناء, وهو وصف لعبقري لأنه اسم جامع.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الواقعة - (1)  
الحلقة (814)
**سورة الواقعة
مكية
وآياتها ست وتسعون آية
    المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 237الى صــــ 242)

سورة الواقعة
مكية
وآياتها ست وتسعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا  وقعت الواقعة (1) ليس لوقعتها كاذبة (2) خافضة رافعة (3) إذا رجت  الأرض  رجا (4) وبست الجبال بسا (5) فكانت هباء منبثا (6) وكنتم أزواجا  ثلاثة (7)  فأصحاب الميمنة ما أصحاب الميمنة (8) وأصحاب المشأمة ما أصحاب  المشأمة (9)  والسابقون السابقون (10) أولئك المقربون (11) في جنات النعيم  (12) 
شرح الكلمات:
إذا وقعت الواقعة: أي قامت القيامة وقال فيها لأنها واقعة لا محالة.
ليس لوقعتها كاذبة: أي نفس تكذب بها بأن تنفيها كما نفتها في الدنيا.
خافضة رافعة: أي مظهرة لخفض أقوام بدخولهم النار, ولرفع آخرين بدخولهم الجنة.
إذا رجت الأرض رجا: أي حركت حركة شديدة.
وبست الجبال بسا: أي فتتت تفتيتا.
فكانت هباء منبثا: أي غبارا منتشرا.
وكنتم أزواجا ثلاثة: أي في القيامة أصنافا ثلاثة.
فأصحاب الميمنة: أي الذين يؤتون كتبهم بأيمانهم.
ما أصحاب الميمنة: أي تعظيم لشأنهم بدخولهم الجنة.
وأصحاب المشأمة: أي الشمال الذين يؤتون كتبهم بشمائلهم.
ما أصحاب المشأمة: أي تحقير لشأنهم بدخولهم النار.
والسابقون: أي إلى الخير وهم الذين سبقوا إلى الإيمان والطاعة في أول الدعوة.
السابقون: تعظيم لشأنهم.
أولئك المقربون: أي هم المقربون الذين يقربهم الله منه يوم القيامة إذا أدخلهم الجنة.
في جنات النعيم: في بساتين النعيم الدائم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى في تقرير البعث والجزاء الذي كذب به المشركون وأنكروه في إصرار   وعناد {إذا 1وقعت الواقعة} أي إذا قامت القيامة {ليس لوقعتها كاذبة} أي  نفس  تكذب بها إذ يؤمن بها الجميع، خافضة لأقوام أي مظهرة لحالهم بأنهم أهل   النار، رافعة لآخرين مظهرة لحالهم لأنهم من أهل الجنة. وقوله: {إذا رجت2   الأرض رجا} أي حركت حركة شديدة، {وبست الجبال3 بسا} أي إذا بست الجبال أي   فتتت تفتيتا {فكانت4 هباء منبثا} أي غبارا منتشرا.
وقوله تعالى {وكنتم}  أي أيها الناس {أزواجا} أي أنواعا ثلاثة: أصحاب  اليمين وأصحاب الشمال  والمقربون فأصحاب الميمنة أو الذين يؤتون كتبهم  بإيمانهم ما أصحاب5 الميمنة  أي أ، شأنهم عظيم وذلك بدخولهم الجنة دار  النعيم. وأصحاب المشأمة وهم  أصحاب الشمال أي اليساريون الذين يؤتون كتبهم  بشمائلهم أي بمياسرهم ما  أصحاب المشأمة أي شأنهم حقير وذلك بدخولهم النار.  والسابقون إلى الإيمان  والطاعة في أول ظهور الدعوة 6السابقون هذا تعظيم  لشأنهم وإعلان عن فوزهم  وكرامتهم في جنات النعيم وهي بساتين ذات نعيم دائم  جعلنا الله منهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء في الآخرة.
2- الإيمان والتقوى يرفعان والشرك والمعاصي يضعان ويخفضان.
3- السابقون إلى الطاعات لهم فضل الأسبقية في كل زمان زمكان.
4-  اليساريون هم أشقياء الدنيا والآخرة. لأنهم عندما أخذ غيرهم ذات اليمين   طالبين الإيمان والاستقامة أخذوا هم ذات الشمال طالبين الكفر والفسوق.
__________
1  (الواقعة) علم بالغلبة على القيامة، وأصل الواقعة: الحادثة، ومن ذلك  قولهم  واقعة أحد أو بدر مثلا، وإذا ظرف ضمن معنى الشرط متعلق بالكون  المقدر في  قوله: {في جنات النعيم} و {ليس لوقعتها} مستأنفة بيانية.
2 (إذا رجت الأرض) بدل من (إذا) الأولى، وجواب الشرط (إذا) الأولى والمبدلة منها هو قوله: (فأصحاب الميمنة) .. الخ.
3  البث: بمعنى التفتت للأجزاء المجموعة، ومنه: البسيسة: للسويق ويطلق البث   على السوق للماشية، وفي الحديث: "فيأتي قوم فيبسون بأموالهم وأهليهم- أي:   يسوقونهم - والمدينة خير لهم لو كانوا يعلمون".
4 الهباء: ما يلوح في خيوط شعاع الشمس من دقيق الغبار.
(أصحاب الميمنة) : (ما) مبتدأ والخبر: أصحاب الميمنة، والجملة خبر فأصحاب الميمنة وكذا (ما أصحاب المشأمة) .
6  يجوز أن يكون (السابقون) : خبر عن الأول، وجملة: (أولئك المقربون)   مستأنفة، ويجوز أن يكون (السابقون) الثاني: ويجوز أن تكون تأكيدا للأول،   والخبر: جملة (أولائك) . 
******************************  *
ثلة   من الأولين (13) وقليل من الآخرين (14) على سرر موضونة (15) متكئين عليها   متقابلين (16) يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون (17) بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين   (18) لا يصدعون عنها ولا ينزفون (19) وفاكهة مما يتخيرون (20) ولحم طير  مما  يشتهون (21) وحور عين (22) جزاء بما كانوا يعملون (24) لا يسمعون فيها   لغوا ولا تأثيما (25) إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما (26)
شرح الكلمات:
ثلة من الأولين: أي جماعة من الأمم الماضية.
وقليل من الآخرين: أي من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. هؤلاء هم السابقون.
على سرر موضونة: أي منسوجة مشبكة بالذهب والجواهر.
ولدان مخلدون: أي على شكل الأولاد لا يهرمون فيخدمونهم أبدا.
بأكواب وأباريق: يطوف عليهم الولدان الخدم بأكواب وهي أقداح لا عرا لها, وأباريق لها عرا
وخراطيم.
وكأس من معين: أي وإناء لشرب الحمر ومعين بمعنى جارية من نهر لا ينقطع أبدا.
لا يصدعون: أي لا يحصل لهم من شربها صداع.
ولا ينزفون: أي ولا تذهب عقولهم يقال نزف الشارب وأنزف إذا ذهب عقله بالسكر.
وفاكهه مما يتخيرون: أي يختارون منها ما يروق لهم ويعجبهم وإن كانت كلها معجبة.
وحور عين: أي ولهم نساء بيض عين أي واسعة الأعين وشديدات سواد العيون وبياضها.
كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون: أي أولئك الحور العين هن في جمالهن وصفائهن كأمثال اللؤلؤ المصون.
لغوا ولا تأثيما: أي لا يسمعون في الجنة لغوا أي فاحش الكلام وما لا خير فيه ولا ما يوقع في
الإثم.
إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما: إلا قولا سلاما سلاما أي لا يسمعون إلا السلام من الملائكة ومن بعضهم بعضا.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في بيان أحوال الناس إذا قامت القيامة فذكر أنهم يصيرون  أصنافا  ثلاثة أصحاب يمين وأصحاب شمال وسابقين. وهنا يقول في السابقين إنهم  ثلة أي  جماعة من الأولين أي1 من الأمم الماضية الذين أسلموا وسبقوا إلى  الإسلام  مع أنبيائهم, وقيل من الآخرين2 أي من هذه الأمة أمة محم صلى الله  عليه وسلم  وهم الذين سبقوا إلى الإيمان والمجرة والجهاد يذكر نعيمهم فيقول  وقوله  الحق: {على سرر موضونة} أي إنهم على سرر موضونة أي منسوجة ومشبكة  بالذهب  والجواهر, حال كونهم متكئين عليها متقابلين لا ينظر أحدهم إلى قفا  الآخر بل  إلى وجهه, {يطوف عليهم} أي لللخدمة {ولدان} غلمان {مخلدون3} لا  يكبرون  فيهرمون ولا يتغيرون بل يبقون كذلك أبدا يطوفون عليهم بأكواب جمع  كوب وهو  قدح لا عروة له, وأباريق جمع إبريق وهو إناء له عروة وخرطوم,  {وكأس من  معين} والكأس هنا إناء شرب الجمر والمعين ما كان جاريا لا ينضب  والمراد  بكأس من نهر الخمر.
وقوله تعالى {لا يصدعون4 عنها} أي لا يصيبهم صداع من  شربها, ولا ينزفون5  أي لا تذهب عقولهم بشربها بخلاف خمر الدنيا فإنها تصيب  شاربها بالصداع  وذهاب العقل غالبا وقوله تعالى {وفاكهة} ويطوف عليهم  الغلمان بفاكهة وهو  ما يتفكه به وليس بغذاء رئيسي وهو من سائر الفواكه, مما  يتخيرون أي  يختارون. ولحم طير مما يشتهون أي مما تشتهيه أنفسهم.
وقوله  {وحور عين} أي ولهم في الجنة حور عين يستمتعون بهن, واحدة الحور  حوراء. وهي  البيضاء وواحدة العين العيناء وهو واسعة العينين والحور في  العين أن يكون  بياضها أكثر من 
سوادها وهو ضرب من الجمال, وقوله {كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون} أي المصون في كنه أو صدفه.
يريد أنهن جميلات مصونات غير مبتذلات وقد تقدم في الرحمن أنهن مقصورات في الخيام.
وقوله تعالى {جزاء بما كانوا يعملون} أي جزاهم ربهم جزاهم بما كانوا يعملونه من الصالحات بعد الإيمان والتوحيد وترك المعاصي.
وقوله  تعالى وهو من إتمام النعيم أنهم لا يسمعون في جنات النعيم ما يكدر  صفو  نعيمهم أو ينغص لذة حياتهم من قول بذيء سيء فلا يسمعون فيها أي في  الجنة  لغوا أي6 كلاما فاحشا ولا تأثيما وهو ما يؤثم قائله وسامعه. إلا  قيلا أي  قولا سلاما سلاما أي إلا ما كان من سلام الرب تعالى عليهم وهو  أكبر نعيمهم  وسلام الملائكة عليهم وسلام بعضهم على بعض اللهم اجعلنا منهم  قل آمين أيها  القاريء واطمع فإن ربنا غفور رحيم سميع الدعاء قريب مجيب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء بذكر أحوال الدار الآخرة.
2- بيان شيء من نعيم أهل الجنة وخاصة السابقين منهم.
3- بيان أن السابقين يكونون من سائر الأمم المسلمة.
4-بيان فضل خمر الجنة على خمر الدنيا المحرمة.
5- تقرير قاعدة أن الجزاء من جنس العمل.
__________
1  قوله: (ثلة من الأولين وقليل من الآخرين) اعتراض بين جملة (في جنات   النعيم) وجملة: (على سرر موضونة) وثلة: خبر لمبتدأ محذوف أي هم: ثلة الخ.
2 من الأولى والثانية تبعيضية.
3  قيل: إنهم على سن واحدة, وروي عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: الولدان هم   أولاد المسلمين الذين يموتون صغارا. وقال سلمان: هم أولاد المشركين الذين   يموتون صغارا. والله أعلم.
4 التصديع: الإصابة بالصداع, وهو وجع الرأس  من الخمار الناشيء عن السكر أي  لا تصيبهم الخمر بصداع, وعنها بمعنى: لا  يصيبهم صداع ناشيء عنها.
5 قرأ نافع (ينزفون) بفتح الزاي من: أنزفه وقرأها حفص (ينزفون) بكسر الزاي من أنزف القاصر, إذا سكر وذهب عقله.
6  اللغو عن الكلام في الدنيا هو: ما لا يحصل حسنة للمعاد ولا درهما للمعاش   وفي الآخرة هو ما لا يسر من كل قول إذ الحياة: حياة سعادة وسور وحبور.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الواقعة - (2)  
الحلقة (815)
سورة الواقعة
مكية
وآياتها ست وتسعون آية
    المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 242الى صــــ 248)

وأصحاب  اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين (27) في سدر مخضود (28) وطلح منضود (29)  وظل ممدود  (30) وماء مسكوب (31) وفاكهة كثيرة (32) لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة  (33) وفرش  مرفوعة (34) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء (35) فجعلناهن أبكارا (36) عربا  أترابا  (37) لأصحاب اليمين (38) ثلة من الأولين (39) وثلة من الآخرين  (40) 
شرح الكلمات:
وأصحاب  اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين: هذا شروع في ذكر الزوج الثاني من الأزواج  الثلاثة  فذكر السابقين وما أعد لهم وهذا ذكر لأصحاب اليمين وما أعد لهم من  نعيم  مقيم.
في سدر مخضود: في شجر السدر وثمره النبق ومخضود لا شوك فيه.
وطلح منضود: أي شجر موز منضود الحمل من أعلاه إلى أسفله فليس له ساق بارزة.
وظل ممدود: أي دائم إذ لا شمس تنسخه وإن ظل شجرة في الجنة يسير الراكب فيه مائة سنة لا يقطعه.
وماء مسكوب: أي مصبوب لا يحتاج المتنعم بأن يصبه بيده بل هو سائل في غير أخدود أو أنبوب.
لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة: أي غير مقطوعة في زمن، ولا ممنوعة بثمن.
وفرش مرفوعة: أي على السرر العالية الرفيعة.
إنا  أنشأناهن إنشاء: أي الحور العين اللائي تقدم ذكرهن في قوله وحور عين.  إذ  كانت الواحدة منهن في الدنيا عجوزا شمطاء عمشاء رمصاء فأنشأها ربها  إنشاء  جديدا بكرا تتغنج وتتعشق عرباء تتودد لزوجها وتتحبب.
فجعلناهن أبكارا: الواحدة بكر وهي التي لم تفتض بكارتها بعد وتسمى العذراء.
عربا: الواحدة عروب وهي المتحببة إلى زوجها الحسنة التبعل.
أترابا: أي مستويات في السن الواحدة يقال لها ترب والجمع أتراب.
لأصحاب اليمين: وهم الذين يؤخذ بهم في عرصات القيامة ذات اليمين وهم أهل الإيمان في الدنيا والعمل الصالح فيها.
ثلة من الأولين: أي من الأمم السابقة.
وثلة من الآخرين: أي من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في عرض أحوال الآخرة وذكر ما لكل صنف من أصناف الناس   الثلاثة من سابقين وأصحاب يمين وأصحاب شمال فقال تعالى {وأصحاب اليمين1}   وهم الذين إذا وقفوا في عرصات القيامة أخذ بهم ذات اليمين وهم أهل الإيمان   والتقوى في الدنيا وقوله تعالى: {ما أصحاب اليمين2} تفخيم لشأنهم وإعلان  عن  كرامتهم ثم بين ذلك بقوله: {في سدر3 مخضود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود وماء   مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لا مقطوعة4 ولا ممنوعة، وفرش مرفوعة} إنهم في هذا   النعيم الدائم المقيم إنهم يتفكهون بالنبق الذي هو أحلى من العسل وأنعم من   الزبد شجره مخضود الشوك لا شوك به، ويتفكهون بالطلح أي ثمره وهو الموز،   والماء المصبوب الجاري، والفاكهة الكثيرة التي لا تقطع بالفصول الزمانية   كما هي الحال في فاكهة الدنيا يوجد منها في الصيف ما لا يوجد في الشتاء   مثلا ولا ممنوعة بثمن غال ولا رخيص وفي فرش مرفوعة عالية علو الدرجات التي   هي فيها وقوله: {إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء} 5 يعني الحور العين اللائي سبق في   الآيات ذكرهن منهن من أنشأهن الله إنشاء لم يسبق لهن خلق ووجود، ومنهن نساء   الدنيا فقد كانت فيهن السوداء والعمشاء والرمصاء والعجوز فيعيد تعالى   إنشاءهن فيجعلهن من بين الحور العين كأنهن اللؤلؤ المكنون، وقوله {فجعلناهن   أبكارا} عذارى لم يمسهن قبل أزواجهن إنس ولا جان عربا أترابا العروب6 هي   المتحببة إلى زوجها العاشقة له المتغنجة والأتراب المتساويات في السن،   وترب7 الإنسان من ولد معه في وقت واحد فمس جلده التراب مع مس التراب جلدك   وقوله لأصحاب اليمين أي أنشأ هؤلاء الحور العين لأجل أصحاب اليمين   ليستمتعوا بهن. وقوله {ثلة من الأولين} أي من الأمم الماضية {وثلة من   الآخرين} أي من هذه الأمة المسلمة اللهم اجعلنا منهم واحشرنا في زمرتهم   وأدخلنا الجنة معهم.

هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان إكرام الله وإنعامه على المؤمنين المتقين.
2- بيان أن العجوز في الدنيا إذا دخلت الجنة تصير شابة حسناء حوراء عروبا.
3- تقرير أن ثمن الجنة الإيمان والتقوى فلا دخل للحسب ولا للنسب والأول كالآخر على حد سواء فيها.
__________
1 هذا شروع في تفصيل ما أجمل عند التقسيم من شؤونهم الفاضلة على إثر تفصيل شؤون السابقين.
2 الإخبار ب (ما أصحاب اليمين) : فيه من التفخيم ما فيه!!
3 خبر محذوف المبتدأ تقديره: هم في سدر.
4 لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة: هذا وصف للفاكهة، والنفي هنا أثبت من الإثبات لأنه بمنزلة وصف وتوكيد.
5  لما ذكر الفرش قد يخطر بالبال هل هناك نساء يكن بصحبة أهلها؟ فأجيب  بقولي:  {إنا أنشأناهن} أي: الحور العين {إنشاء} فكانت الجملة مستأنفة  استأنفا  بيانيا، وضمير المؤنث (أنشأناهن) عائد إلى غير مذكور في الكلام  لكنه ملحوظ  في الأفهام.
6 العرب: جمع عروب، ويقال: عربة ويجمع على عربات، وهذا اسم خاص بالمرأة المتحببة إلى زوجها كما في التفسير.
7  الأتراب: جمع ترب وهي المرأة التي تساوى سنها سن من تضاف إليه من  النساء،  وقيل: إن الترب خاص بالمرأة، وأما المساواة في السن من الرجال  فيقال له  قرن، ولدة.
***************************
وأصحاب  الشمال ما أصحاب الشمال (41) في سموم وحميم (42) وظل من يحموم (43)  لا  بارد ولا كريم (44) إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك مترفين (45) وكانوا يصرون على  الحنث  العظيم (46) وكانوا يقولون أإذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أإنا  لمبعوثون  (47) أوآباؤنا الأولون (48) قل إن الأولين والآخرين (49)  لمجموعون إلى  ميقات يوم معلوم (50) ثم إنكم أيها الضالون المكذبون (51)  لآكلون من شجر من  زقوم (52) فمالئون منها البطون (53) فشاربون عليه من  الحميم (54) فشاربون  شرب الهيم (55) هذا نزلهم يوم الدين (56)
شرح الكلمات:
وأصحاب الشمال: أي هم الذين يؤخذ بهم ذات الشمال في الموقف يوم القيامة وهم أهل الشرك والمعاصي في الدنيا.
في سموم: أي ريح حارة تنفذ في مسام الجسد.
وحميم: أي ماء حار شديد الحرارة.
وظل من يحموم: أي دخان شديد السواد.
لا بارد ولا كريم: أي لا بارد كغيره من الظلال ولا كريم حسن المنظر.
كانوا قبل ذلك: أي في الدنيا.
مترفين: أي منعمين لا ينهضون بالتكاليف الشرعية ولا يتعبون في طاعة الله ورسوله.
يصرون على الحنث العظيم: أي الذنب العظيم وهو الشرك.
وكانوا يقولون أئذا متنا الآن: أي وكانوا ينكرون البعث الآخر.
لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم: أي لوقت يوم معلوم وهو يوم القيامة.
أيها الضالون المكذبون: أي الضالون عن طريق الهدى المكذبون بالبعث والجزاء.
من شجر من زقوم: أي من أخبث الشجر المر في غاية الكراهة والبشاعة طعما ولونا.
فشاربون شرب الهيم: أي شاربون شرب الإبل العطاش، إذ الهيمان العطشان والهيمى العطشى.
هذا نزلهم يوم الدين: أي هذا ما أعد لهم من قرى يوم الجزاء والحساب وهو يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان أحوال الأصناف الثلاثة التي انقسمت البشرية   إليها عند خروجها من قبورها فذكر حال السابقين وحال أصحاب اليمين وذكر هنا   حال أصحاب المشأمة وهم أصحاب الشمال فقال تعالى: {وأصحاب1 الشمال ما  أصحاب  الشمال} تنديد بحالهم وإعلان عن سوء عاقبتهم وما هم فيه من عذاب  إنهم {في  سموم2} أي ريح حارة تنفذ في مسام الجسم {وحميم} وهو ماء حار شديد  الحرارة  هذا شرابهم، {وظل من يحموم3 لا بارد ولا كريم} إنه دخان أسود  شديد السواد  {لا بارد} كغيره من الظلال {ولا كريم} أي وليس بذي حسن في  منظره. وقوله  تعالى {إنهم4 كانوا قبل ذلك مترفين} 5 هذه علة جزائهم  بالعذاب الأليم 
إنهم  كانوا في الدنيا منعمين لا يصلون ولا يصومون ولا يجاهدون ولا  يرابطون،  {وكانوا يصرون6 على الحنث العظيم} أي على الإثم العظيم أي الشرك  وكبائر  الإثم والفواحش.
{وكانوا يقولون} منكرين للبعث والجزاء جاحدين باليوم  الآخر- {أإذا متنا7  وكنا ترابا وعظاما أإنا لمبعوثون} أي أحياء كما كنا في  الدنيا {أوآباؤنا}  أيضا مبعوثون كذلك والاستفهام في الموضعين للاستبعاد  والإنكار. وهنا أمر  تعالى رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرد عليهم  بقوله {قل} أي قل لهم:  {إن الأولين والآخرين} أي أنتم وآباؤكم من عهد آدم  والآخرين منكم ومن  ذريتكم إلى نهاية حياة الإنسان {لمجموعون8 إلى ميقات يوم  معلوم} أي لوقت  يوم معلوم عند الله محدد باليوم والساعة والدقيقة {ثم9  إنكم أيها الضالون}  عن سبيل الهدى المعرضون عن الحق المكذبون بالبعث  لداخلون جهنم ماكثون  فيها أبدا وإنكم {لآكلون من شجر من زقوم} وهو شر ثمر  وأخبث ما يؤكل مرارة  {فمالئون منها} بطونكم لما يصيبكم من الجوع الشديد،  {فشاربون عليه من  الحميم، فشاربون شرب10 الهيم} أي الماء الحار الشديد  الحرارة مكثرين منه  كما تكثر الإبل الهيم11 التي أصابها العطش واشتد بها  داء الهيام الذي  أصابها. قوله تعالى {هذا نزلهم12 يوم الدين} أي هذا الذي  ذكرنا من طعام  الضالين المكذبين وشرابهم هو نزلهم الذي ننزلهم يوم الدين  وأصل النزل ما  يعد للضيف النازل من قرى: طعام وشراب وفراش.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  أصحاب الشمال يدخل فيهم كل كافر وجد على وجه الأرض فإنهم في التقسيم  ثلث  الناس وفي الواقع هم أضعاف أضعاف السابقين وأصحاب اليمين لأن أكثر  الناس لا  يؤمنون.
2- التنديد بالترف والتنعم في هذه الحياة الدنيا فإنه يقود إلى ترك التكاليف الشرعية فيهلك 
صاحبه لذلك لا لكون طعامه وافرا وشرابه لذيذا.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بما لا مزيد عليه من العرض والوصف لحال الناس.
__________
1 هذا شروع في تفصيل أحوالهم التي أشير عند التوزيع إلى هولها وفظاعتها بعد تفصيل حسن حال أصحاب اليمين.
(السموم) : الريح الشديدة الحرارة التي لا بلل معها كأنها مأخوذة من السم.
3 اليحموم: الدخان الأسود مشتق من الحمم على وزن صرد اسم للفحم والحممة: الفحمة. وفي قوله تعالى: {وظل من يحموم} تهكم ظاهر.
4 الجملة تعليلية إذ هي علة لما أصاب أصحاب الشمال من الهون والدون والعذاب الأليم.
5  ظاهر اللفظ أن الترف هو سبب كفرهم وإصرارهم على ذلك وجائز أن يكون الترف   بعض السبب لا كله، والعبرة بالواقع والإشارة في قوله: (قبل ذلك) عائدة  إلى  السموم واليحموم والظل من اليحموم.
6 صيغة المضارع (يصرون) دالة على تجدد الإصرار منهم.
7 قرأ الجمهور ومنهم حفص بإثبات الاستفهام الأول والثاني، وقرأ نافع بالاستفهام في (أإذا متنا) والإخبار في (إنا لمبعوثون) .
8  (مجموعون) : أي: مبعوثون دفعة واحدة جميعا دفعا لما قد يتوهم أنهم  يبعثون  على فترات كما كان وجودهم وموتهم في الدنيا على فترات مختلفة.
9 هذا من جملة أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقوله لهم.
10  الهيم: جمع أهيم وهو البعير الذي أصابه الهيام بضم الهاء وهو داء يصيب   الإبل يورثها حمى في الأمعاء فلا تزال تشرب ولا تروى والمؤنث هيمى إذ   المذكر أهيم.
11 قرأ نافع وحفص: (شرب) بضم الشين، وقرأ بعض شرب بفتح الشين مصدر شرب يشرب شربا.
12 النزل: بضم النون والزاي: ما يعد للضيف ويقدم له من طعام وشراب وهو هنا تشبيه تهكمي كالاستعارة كما في قول الشاعر:
وكنا إذا الجبار بالجيش ضافنا
جعلنا القنا والمرهفات له نزلا
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الواقعة - (3)  
الحلقة (816)
سورة الواقعة
مكية
وآياتها ست وتسعون آية
    المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 249الى صــــ 254)

نحن  خلقناكم فلولا تصدقون (57) أفرأيتم ما تمنون (58) أأنتم تخلقونه أم  نحن  الخالقون (59) نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت وما نحن بمسبوقين (60) على أن  نبدل  أمثالكم وننشئكم في ما لا تعلمون (61) ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى  فلولا  تذكرون (62) أفرأيتم ما تحرثون (63) أأنتم تزرعونه أم نحن الزارعون  (64) لو  نشاء لجعلناه حطاما فظلتم تفكهون (65) إنا لمغرمون (66) بل نحن  محرومون  (67) أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون (68) أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم  نحن  المنزلون (69) لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون (70) أفرأيتم النار  التي  تورون (71) أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها أم نحن المنشئون (72) نحن جعلناها  تذكرة  ومتاعا للمقوين (73) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم (74)
شرح الكلمات:
نحن خلقناكم: أي أوجدناكم من العدم.
فلولا تصدقون: أي فهلا تصدقون بالبعث إذ القادر على الإنشاء قادر على الإعادة بعد الفناء والبلى.
أفرأيتم ما تمنون: أي الذي تصبونه من المني بالجماع في أرحام نسائكم.
أأنتم تخلقونه: أي بشرا أم نحن الخالقون له بشرا.
نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت: أي قضينا به عليكم وكتبناه عليكم وعجلنا لكل واحد أجلا معينا لا يتعداه ولا يتأخر منه بحال من الأحوال.
وما نحن بمسبوقين: أي بعاجزين.
على أن نبدل أمثالكم: أي ما أنتم عليه من الخلق والصور.
وننشئكم فيما لا تعلمون: أي ونوجدكم في صور لا تعلمونها وهذا تهديد لهم بمسخهم وتحويلهم إلى أبشع حيوان وأقبحه.
ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى: أي ولقد علمتم خلقنا لكم كيف تم وكيف كان.
أفلا تذكرون: فتعلمون أن الذي خلقكم أول مرة قادر على إعادة خلقكم مرة أخرى بعد موتكم وفنائكم.
أفرأيتم ما تحرثون: أي من إثارة الأرض بالمحراث وإلقاء البذر فيها.
أأنتم تزرعونه: أي تنبتونه.
أم نحن الزارعون: أي نحن المنبتون له يقال زرعه الله أي أنبته.
لو نشاء لجعلناه حطاما: أي لو نشاء لجعلنا الزرع حطاما يابسا بعد أن أصبح سنبلا وقارب أن يفرك فتحرمون منه.
فظلتم تفكهون: أي تتعجبون في مجالسكم من الجائحة التي أصابت زرعكم.
إنا لمغرمون: أي قائلين إنا لمغرمون أي ما أنفقناه على حرثه ورعايته معذبون به.
بل نحن محرومون: أي لسنا بمعذبين به وإنما نحن محرومون من زرعنا وما بذلناه فيه ليس لنا من حظ ولا جد أي غير محظوظين ولا مجدودين.
أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون: أي أخبرونا عن الماء الذي تشربونه وحياتكم متوقفة عليه.
أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن: أي من السحاب في السماء إلى الأرض.
أم نحن المنزلون: أي له إلى الأرض.
لو نشاء لجعلناه أجاجا: أي ملحا مرا لا يمكن شربه.
فلولا تشكرون: أي فهلا تشكرون أي الله بالإيمان والطاعة.
أفرأيتم النار التي تورون: أي أخبرونا عن النار التي تخرجون من الشجر.
أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها: أي خلقتم شجرتها كالمرخ والعفار والكلخ.
أم نحن المنشئون: أي نحن المنشئون لتلك الأشجار.
نحن جعلناها تذكرة: أي جعلنا تلك النار تذكرة أي تذكر بنار جهنم.
ومتاعا للمقوين1: أي بلغة للمسافرين يتبلغون بها في سفرهم.
فسبح  باسم ربك العظيم: أي نزه اسم ربك عما لا يليق به كذكره بغير احترام  ولا  تعظيم أو الاسم صلة والتقدير نزه ربك عن الشريك ومن ذلك قولك سبحان  ربي  العظيم.
معنى الآيات:
السياق  هنا في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي أنكرها المشركون وذلك بذكر  الأدلة  العقلية الموجبة للعلم واليقين في المعلوم المطلوب تحصيله قال  تعالى {نحن2  خلقناكم} وأنتم معترفون بذلك إذ لما نسألكم من خلقكم تقولون  الله. إذا  {فلولا 3تصدقون} أي فهلا تصدقون بالبعث والحياة الثانية إذ  القادر على  الخلق الأول قادر على الإعادة. وهذه أدلة قدرتنا تأملوها أولا  {أفرأيتم ما  تمنون} أي أخبرونا عما تمنون أي تصبونه في أرحام نسائكم  بالجماع {أأنتم4  تخلقونه} ولدا {أم نحن الخالقون} والجواب نحن الخالقون  إذا القادر على  خلقكم بواسطة هذا الإمناء والتكوين في الأرحام قادر على  خلقكم بطريق آخر  وثانيا {نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت} وقضينا به عليكم فلا  يستطيع أحد منكم أن  يمنعنا من إماتته وفي الوقت المحدد له. بحيث لو طلب  التقديم أو التأخير لما  قدر على ذلك أليس القادر على خلقكم وإماتتكم قادر  على بعثكم 
بلى  وثالثا {وما نحن بمسبوقين على أن نبدل أمثالكم وننشئكم5 في ما لا  تعلمون}  بحيث نخلقكم في صور وأشكال غير ما أنتم عليه فنخلقكم خلقا ذميما  وقبيحا  كالقردة والخنازير، وما نحن بعاجزين عن ذلك فهل نعجز إذا عن بعثكم  بعد  موتكم أحياء لنحاسبكم ونجزيكم {ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى} كيف تمت لكم  بما  لا تنكرونه.
إذا {أفلا تذكرون} فتعلمون أن الذي خلقكم أول مرة قادر على  خلقكم ثانية مع  العلم أن الإعادة ليست بأصعب من الإنشاء من عدم لا من وجود.  ورابعا  {أفرأيتم ما تحرثون} 6 من إثارة الأرض وإلقاء البذر فيها أخبرونا  أأنتم  تنبتون الزرع {أم نحن الزارعون} له أي المنبتون والجواب معروف وهو  أننا  نحن الزارعون لا أنتم. إذا فالقادر على إنبات الزرع قادر على إنباتكم  في  قبوركم على نحو إنبات الزرع وعجب الذنب هو النواة التي تنبتون منها  وخامسا  هو أن ذلك الزرع الذي أنبتناه لو نشاء لجعلناه بعد نضرته وقرب حصاده   حطاما يابسا لا تنتفعون منه بشيء7 فظلتم تفكهون متعجبين من حرمانكم من   زرعكم تقولون {إنا لمغرمون} أي ما أنفقناه على حرثه ورعايته معذبون به8 ثم   تضربون عن قولكم ذلك إلى قول آخر وهو قولكم {بل نحن محرومون} ما لنا من حظ   ولا جد فيه أي لسنا محظوظين ولا مجدودين. إن أنبات الزرع ثم حرمانكم منه   بعد طمعكم في الانتفاع به مظهر من مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وتدبيره   وكلها دالة على قدرته على بعثكم لمحاسبتكم ومجازاتكم على عملكم في هذه   الحياة الدنيا. وسادسا الماء الذي تشربون وحياتكم متوقفة عليه أخبروني   {أأنتم أنزلتموه} من السحاب {أم نحن المنزلون} والجواب نحن المنزلون لا   أنتم هذا أولا وثانيا لو نشأ لجعلنا الماء ملحا مرا لا تنتفعون منه بشيء   وإنا لقادرون فهلا تشكرون هذا الإحسان منا إليكم بالإيمان بنا والطاعة لنا.   وسابعا النار التي تورون وتشعلونها أخبروني {أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها أم نحن   المنشئون} والجواب نحن لا أنتم فالذي يوجد النار في الشجر قادر على أن   يبعثكم أحياء من قبوركم ليحاسبكم على 
سلوككم ويجزيكم به. وقوله تعالى  {نحن جعلناها} أي النار {تذكرة} لكم  تذكركم بنار الآخرة فالذي أوجد هذه  النار قادر على إيجاد نار أخرى لو كنتم  تذكرون وجعلناها أيضا متاعا أي بلغة  للمقوين9 المسافرين يتبلغون بها في  سفرهم حتى يعودوا إلى ديارهم. فالقادر  على الخلق والإيجاد والتدبير لمصالح  عباده قادر على إيجاد حياة أخرى يجزي  فيها المحسنين اليوم والمسيئين إذ  الحكمة تقتضي هذا وتأمر به.
وقوله  تعالى {فسبح باسم ربك10 العظيم} بعد إقامة الحجة على منكري البعث  بالأدلة  العقلية أمر تعالى رسوله أن يسبح ربه أي ينزهه عن اللعب عن اللعب  والعبث  اللازم لخلق الحياة الدنيا على هذا النظام الدقيق ثم إفنائها ولا  شيء وراء  ذلك. إذ البعث والحياة الآخرة هي الغاية من هذه الحياة الدنيا  فالناس  يعملون ليحاسبوا ويجزوا فلابد من حياة أكمل وأتم من هذه الحياة يتم  فيها  الجزاء وقد بينها تعالى وفصلها في كتبه وعلى ألسنة رسله، وضرب لها  الأمثال  فلا ينكرها إلا سفيه هالك.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- إقامة الأدلة والبراهين العديدة على صحة البعث وإمكانه عقلا.
3- بيان منن الله تعالى على عباده في طعامهم وشرابهم.
4- وجوب شكر الله تعالى على إفضاله وإنعامه.
5- في النار التي توقدها عبرة، وعظة للمتقين.
6- وجوب تسبيح11 الله وتنزيهه عما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله من العبث والشريك.
__________
1  المقوى: من نزل القوى والقواء والقي أيضا: أي الأرض القفر التي لا شيء   فيها ولا أنيس بها يقال: أقوت الدار وقويت أيضا أي: خلت من سكانها، قال   النابغة:
يا دار مية بالعلياء فالسند
أقوت وطال عليها سالف الأمد
وقال عنترة:
حييت من طلل تقادم عهده
أقوى وأقفر بعد أم الهيثم2
موقع  هذه الجملة: الاستدلال والتعليل لما تضمنه جملة {قل إن الأولين  والآخرين  لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم} من عقيدة البعث والجزاء وتقريرها.
3  الفاء للتفريع فالجملة متفرعة عن قوله تعالى {نحن خلقناكم} وهي متضمنة   للتحضيض على التصديق بالبعث الآخر إذ لولا هنا للتحضيض على ذلك.
4 الاستفهام للتقرير بتعيين خالق الجنين من النطفة إذ لا يسعهم إلا الإقرار بأن خالق الجنين من نطفة هو الله.
5  السبق: كناية عن الغلبة والتعجيز، لأن السبق يستلزم أن السابق غالب   للمسبوق فمعنى: وما نحن (بمسبوقين) أي: غير مغلوبين. قال الشاعر:
كأنك لم تسبق من الدهر مرة
إذا أنت أدركت الذي كنت تطلب
6 الشبه قوي بين تحويل النطفة إلى جنين، والحبة إلى نبات فهي مناسبة عجيبة بين الدليلين.
7 أصل (فظلمتم) فظللتم فحذت إحدى اللامين تخفيفا كما حذفت إحدى التاءين من (تفكهون) إذ الأصل (تتفكهون) .
8  هذا بناء على ا، الغرام: هو العذاب كقوله تعالى: {إن عذابها كان غراما}  أو  هو من الغرامة التي هي ذهاب مال المرء وأخذه منه بغير عوض.
9 المقوى:  الداخل في القواء وهو القفر، فالمقوون، الداخلون في القواء الذي  هو القفر  والقفار وهذه حال المسافر، والمقوى أيضا: الجائع القفر البطن  الخاوي من  الطعام، فالنار يتمتع بها المسافرون للاستضاءة والاستدفاء وطبخ  الطعام.
10  الباء في باسم: زائدة لتوكيد اللصوق أي: اتصال الفعل بمفعوله وذلك  لوقوع  الأمر بالتسبيح عقب ذكر عدة أمور تقتضيه حسبما دلت عليه فاء الترتيب   والتعقيب، واسم الرب هو الله الدال على ذاته سبحانه وتعالى، والتسبيح.   التنزيه عما لا يليق ولفظه سبحان الله أي: ننزه الله عما أضافه إليه   المشركون من الأنداد والعجز عن البعث.
11 في الصحيح: "لما نزلت فسبح  باسم ربك العظيم" قال الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "اجعلوها في ركوعكم" فكان  المصلي إذا ركع قال: سبحان ربي العظيم  ثلاثا أو أكثر امتثالا لأمر الله  ورسوله".
************************
فلا  أقسم بمواقع النجوم (75) وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم (76) إنه لقرآن  كريم  (77) في كتاب مكنون (78) لا يمسه إلا المطهرون (79) تنزيل من رب  العالمين  (80) أفبهذا الحديث أنتم مدهنون (81) وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون  (82)
شرح الكلمات:
فلا أقسم: أي فأقسم ولا صلة لتقوية الكلام وتأكيد القسم.
بمواقع النجوم: أي بمساقطها لغروبها وبمنازلها أيضا ومطالعها كذلك.
وإنه: أي القسم بها.
لو تعلمون عظيم: أي لو كنتم من أهل العلم لعلمتم عظم هذا القسم.
إنه: أي المتلو عليكم لقرآن كريم وهو الذي كذب به المشركون.
في كتاب مكنون: أي مصون وهو المصحف.
لا يمسه إلا المطهرون: أي من الملائكة والأنبياء وكل طاهر غير محدث حدثا أكبر وأصغر.
تنزيل من رب العالمين: أي منزل من رب العالمين وهو الله جل جلاله.
أفبهذا الحديث: أي القرآن.
أنتم مدهنون: أي تلينون القول للمكذبين به ممالأة منكم لهم على التكذيب به والكفر.
وتجعلون رزقكم: أي شكر الله على رزقكم.
أنكم تكذبون: أي تكذيبكم بسقيا الله وتقولون مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم} 1 أقسم بمواقع النجوم وهي مطالعها   ومغاربها وإنه أي قسمي هذا لقسم لو تعلمون أي لو كنتم من أهل العلم عظيم.   لأن النجوم ومنازلها ومطالعها ومساقطها ومغاربها التي تغرب فيها أمور عظيمة   في خلقها وتدبير الله فيها إنه لقسم بشيء عظيم.
والمقسم عليه هو قوله  إنه أي المكذب به لقرآن كريم2، لا كما قال المبطلون  شعر وسحر وكذب واختلاق  {في كتاب مكنون} أي مصون {لا يمسه إلا المطهرون}  سواء ما كان في اللوح  المحفوظ أو في مصاحفنا فلا ينبغي أن يمسه إلا  المطهرون من الأحداث الصغرى3  والكبرى {تنزيل من4 رب العالمين} أي منزل منه  سبحانه وتعالى ولذا وجب  تقديسه وتعظيمه فلا يمسه إلا طاهر من الشرك  والكفر وسائر الأحداث. وقوله  تعالى {أفبهذا الحديث} أي القرآن أنتم مدهنون  تلينون القول للمكذبين به  ممالأة منكم لهم على التكذيب به والكفر وتجعلون  رزقكم5 أي وتجعلون شكر الله  تعالى على رزقه لكم أنكم تكذبون أي تكذيبكم  بسقيا الله لكم بالأمطار  وتقولون مطرنا ينوء كذا ونوء كذا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن الله تعالى يقسم بما شاء من مخلوقاته، وإن العبد لا يقسم إلا بربه تعالى.
2- تقرير الوحي الإلهي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية، وأن القرآن الكريم منزل من عند الله تعالى.
3- وجوب صيانة القرآن الكريم، وحرمة مسه على غير طهارة.
4-  حرمة المداهنة في دين الله تعالى وهي أن يتنازل عن شيء من الدين ليحفظ   شيئا من دنياه والمداراة جائزة وهي أن يتنازل عن شيء من دنياه ليحفظ شيئا   من ديته.
__________
1  (لا) صلة في قول أكثر المفسرين أي: فأقسم بمواقع النجوم وقيل: هي نفي أي   ليس الأمر كما تقولون ثم استأنف فقال: فأقسم كقول الرجل: لا والله ما كان   كذا وكذا، ولا يريد به نفي اليمين بل يريد به نفي كلام سابق وقيل: لا  بمعنى  ألا أداة تنبيه وشاهده قول الشاعر:
ألا عم صباحا أيها الطلل البالي
وهل ينعمن من كان في العصر الخالي
2 (كريم) لما فيه من كريم الأخلاق، ومعالي الأمور ولأنه يكرم حافظه ويعظم قارئه ويسعد وينجو العامل به.
3  قال القرطبي: اختلف في مس المصحف على غير وضوء، فالجمهور على المنع  لحديث  عمرو بن حزم، وهو مذهب علي وابن مسعود وسعد بن أبي وقاص وسعيد بن  زيد وعطاء  وزهري والنخعي والحكم وحماد وجماعة من الفقهاء منهم مالك  والشافعي وأحمد.
4 (تنزيل) بمعنى: منزل من إطلاق المصدر وإرادة المفعول كالرد بمعنى المردود.
5 صلح وضع لفظ الرزق موضع الشكر لأن شكر الرزق يسبب الزيادة في الرزق فأطلق السبب وأريد المسبب.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحديد - (1)  
الحلقة (817)
**سورة الحديد
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 255الى صــــ 261)

**فلولا   إذا بلغت الحلقوم (83) وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون (84) ونحن أقرب إليه منكم ولكن   لا تبصرون (85) فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين (86) ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين   (87) فأما إن كان من المقربين (88) فروح وريحان وجنت نعيم (89) وأما إن كان   من أصحاب اليمين (90) فسلام لك من أصحاب اليمين (91) وأما إن كان من   المكذبين الضالين (92) فنزل من حميم (93) وتصلية جحيم (94) إن هذا لهو حق   اليقين (95) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم (96)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
فلولا: أي فهلا وهي للحض على العمل والحث عليه.
إذا بلغت الحلقوم: أي مجرى الطعام وذلك وقت النزع.
وأنتم تنظرون: أي وأنتم أيها الممرضون والعواد تنظرون إليه.
ونحن أقرب إليه منكم: أي ورسلنا ملك الموت وأعوانه أقرب إلى المحتضر منكم.
ولكن لا تبصرون: أي الملائكة.
فلولا إن كنتم غبر مدينين: أي فهلا إن كنتم غير مدينين أي محاسبين بعد الموت.
ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين: أي ترجعون الروح إلى الجسم بعد وشوك مفارقتها له إن كنتم صادقين في أنكم لا تبعثون ولا تحاسبون.
فأما إن كان: أي الميت.
من المقربين: أي من السابقين وهو الصنف الأول من الأصناف الثلاثة التي تقدمت في أول السورة.
فروح وريحان: أي استراحة وريحان أي رزق حسن وجنة نعيم.
وأما  إن كان من أصحاب اليمين: أي من الصنف الثاني فسلام لك يا صاحب اليمين  من  أصحاب اليمين. أي من إخوانك يسلمون عليك فإنهم في جنات النعيم.
فنزل من حميم: أي فله نزل من ماء حار شديد الحرارة.
وتصلية جحيم: أي احتراق بها.
فسبح باسم ربك العظيم: أي نزه وقدس اسم ربك العظيم.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد  تقرير النبوة المحمدية وأن القرآن كلام الله وتنزيله عاد السياق  الكريم  إلى تقرير البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى 1 {فلولا إذا بلغت} أي الروح2   {الحلقوم} وهو مجرى الطعام {وأنتم} في3 ذلك الوقت {تنظرون} مريضكم وهو   يعاني من سكرات الموت، ونحن أقرب إليه منكم أي رسلنا أقرب إليه منكم ولكن   لا تبصرون إذ لا قدرة لكم على رؤية الملائكة ما لم يتشكلوا في صورة إنسان.   وقوله {فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين} أي محاسبين بعد الموت ومجزيين بأعمالكم   ترجعونها الروح بعد ما بلغت الحلقوم إن كنتم صادقين في أنكم غير مدينين  لله  بأعمالكم، أي فلا يحاسبكم عليها ولا يجزيكم بها.
وقوله تعالى {فأما إن4  كان} أي المحتضر من المقربين وهم السابقون {فروح  وريحان} 5 أي فإن له  الاستراحة التامة من عناء تعب الدنيا وتكاليفها  وريحان وهو الرزق الحسن  وجنة نعيم. وأما إن كان من أصحاب اليمين الذين  يؤخذ بهم في عرصات القيامة  ذات اليمين فسلام لك يا صاحب اليمين من إخوانك  أصحاب اليمين الذين سبقوك  إلى دار السلام.
وأما إن كان المحتضر من المكذبين لله ورسوله المنكرين  للبعث الآخر الضالين  عن الهدى ودين الحق {فنزل من حميم} أي ضيافة على الماء  الحار هذه ضيافته  وتصلية6 جحيم أي واحتراق بالجحيم.
وقوله تعالى {إن  هذا7 لهو حق اليقين} 8 أي هذا الذي حدثناك به عن  المحتضرين الثلاثة وما لهم  وما نالهم لحق اليقين. وقوله {فسبح باسم ربك  العظيم} يأمر تعالى رسوله  بالتسبيح باسم 
ربه العظيم صح أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قال صلى الله علي  وسلم لأصحابه  "اجعلوها في ركوعكم"، والتسبيح التقديس والنزيه لله تعالى عما  لا يليق  بجلاله وكماله.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان عجز كل الناس أمام قدرة الله تعالى.
3- أن في عجز الإنسان على رد روح المحتضر ليعيش بعد ذلك ولو ساعة دليلا على أنه لا إله إلا الله.
4- بيان فضل السابقين عن أصحاب اليمين.
5- القرآن الكريم أحكامه كلها عدل وأخباره كلها صدق.
6- مشروعية قول العبد سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم وهما من الكلم الطيب وكذا سبحان ربي العظيم حال الركوع.
__________**
1 لم يجر للروح ذكر إلا أن المقام دال عليها كما قال حاتم.
أما وي ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى
إذا حشرت يوما وضاق بها الصدر2
(لولا)  حرف تحضيض مستعمل هنا في التعجيز، لأن المحضوض إذا لم يفعل ما حض  عليه كان  عاجزا (وإذا بلغت) ظرف متعلق ب (ترجعونها) مقدم عليه لتهويله  والتشويق إلى  الفعل المحضوض عليه.
(وأنتم) الجملة الحالية وكذا جملة (ونحن أقرب إليه منكم) حالية أيضا.
4 الفاء للتفريع إذ ما بعدها من بيان حال من مات من سعادة أو شقاء متفرع عن الموت وانتهاء الحياة.
5  الروح: الراحة أي: هو في راحة ونعيم، وعلى قراءة روح بضم الراء فالمعنى:   أن روح المؤمن معها الريحان وهو الطيب والريحان شجر لورقه وقضبانه رائحة   ذكية طيبة.
6 التصلية: مصدر صلاه المشدد: إذا أحرقه وشواه يقال: صلى  اللحم تصلية: إذا  شواه والجحيم: النار المؤججة، وهو علم على جهنم دار  العذاب.
7 هذه الجملة تذييل لجميع ما تقدم في هذه السورة من وعد ووعيد  واستدلال  على تقرير النبوة والبعث والتوحيد ويدخل فيه دخولا أوليا الأقرب  ذكرا وهو  ما ذكر في التفسير.
8 اشتملت جملة: (إن هذا لهو حق اليقين) على  أربع مؤكدات وهي: إن، ولام  الابتداء، وضمير الفصل، وإضافة شبه المترادفين  وهما: الحق واليقين، وخامس  وهو الجملة الاسمية لإفادتها الدوام والثبوت.**
******************************  ********
**سورة الحديد
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فلولا  إذا بلغت الحلقوم (83) وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون (84) ونحن أقرب إليه منكم  ولكن  لا تبصرون (85) فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين (86) ترجعونها إن كنتم  صادقين  (87) فأما إن كان من المقربين (88) فروح وريحان وجنت نعيم (89)  وأما إن كان  من أصحاب اليمين (90) فسلام لك من أصحاب اليمين (91) وأما إن  كان من  المكذبين الضالين (92) فنزل من حميم (93) وتصلية جحيم (94) إن هذا  لهو حق  اليقين (95) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم (96)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
سبح لله ما في السموات1 والأرض: أي نزه الله تعالى جميع ما في السموات والأرض بلسان الحال والقال.2
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي في ملكه، الحكيم في صنعه وتدبيره.
له ملك السموات والأرض: أي يملك جميع ما في السموات والأرض يتصرف كيف يشاء.
يحيى ويميت: يحييى بعد العدم ويميت بعد الإيجاد والإحياء.
وهو على كل شيء قدير: وهو على فعل كل ما يشاء قدير لا يعجزه شيء.
هو الأول والآخر: أي ليس قبله شيء وهو الآخر الذي ليس بعده شيء.3
والظاهر والباطن: أي الظاهر الذي ليس فوقه شيء والباطن الذي ليس دونه شيء.
وهو بكل شيء عليم: أي لا يغيب عن علمه شيء ولو كان مثقال ذرة في السموات والأرض.
في ستة أيام: أي من أيام الدنيا مقدرة بها أولها الأحد وآخرها الجمعة.
ثم استوى على العرش4: أي ارتفع عليه وعلا.
يعلم ما يلج في الأرض: أي ما يدخل في الأرض من كل ما يدخل فيها من مطر وأموات.
وما يخرج منها: أي من نبات ومعادن.
وما ينزل من السماء: أي من رحمة وعذاب.
وما يعرج فيها: أي يصعد فيها من الأعمال الصالحة والسيئة.
وهو معكم أينما كنتم: أي بعلمه بكم وقدرته عليكم أينما كنتم.
والله بما تعملون بصير: أي لا يخفي عليه من أعمال عباده الظاهرة والباطنة شيء.
وإلى الله ترجع الأمور5: أي مرد كل شيء إلى الله خالقه ومدبره يحكم فيه بما يشاء.
يولج الليل في النهار: أي يدخل جزءا من الليل في النهار وذلك في الصيف.
ويولج  النهار في الليل: ويدخل جزءا من النهار في الليل وذلك في الشتاء كما  يدخل  كامل أحدهما في الآخر فلا يبقى إلا ليل أو نهار إذ أحدهما دخل في  ثانيهما.
وهو عليم بذات الصدور: أي ما في الصدور من المعتقدات والأسرار والنيات.
**معنى الآيات:**
يخبر  تعالى في هذه الآيات الخمس عن وجوده وعظمته من قدرة وعلم وحكمة ورحمة   وتدبيره وملكه ومرد الأمور إليه وكلها مظاهر الربوبية الموجبة للألوهية   فأولا تسبيح كل شيء في السموات والأرض أي تنزيهه عن كل نقص كالزوجة والولد   والشريك والوزير المعين والعجز والجهل, ثانيا إنه تعالى العزيز ذو العزة   التي لا ترام العظيم الانتقام الحكيم في تدبير ملكه فلا شيء في خلقه هو عبث   أو لهو أو باطل. ثالثا له ملك السموات والأرض ملكا حقيقيا يتصرف كيف يشاء   يهب من شاء ويمنع من شاء. رابعا يحيى من العدم ويميت الحي الموجود, خامسا   هو على كل شيء قدير لا يعجزه شيء ولا يعجز عن شيء متى أراد الشيء وقال له   كن فيكون ولا يتخلف.
سادسا: هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء والآخر الذي ليس  بعده شيء إذ له ميراث  السموات والأرض. سابعا: علمه محيط بكل شيء. ثامنا:  خلقه السموات والأرض في  ستة أيام الدنيا ابتداء من الأحد وانتهاء بالجمعة  وما مسه من لغوب ولا  تعب ولا نصب ثم استوى على العرش يدبر ملكوت خلقه  بالحكمة ومظاهر العدل  والرحمة. تاسعا: مع علوه وبعده من خلقه فالخلق كله  بين يديه يعلم ما يلج  في الأرض أي يدخل فيها من أمطار وأموات وما ينزل من  السماء من مطر ورحمة  وعذاب وملك وغيره, وما يعرج أي يصعد فيها من ملك ومن  عمل صالح ودعاء وخاصة  دعوة المظلوم فإنها لا تحجب عن الله أبدا. وعاشرا:  معية الله تعالى  الخاصة والعامة فالخاصة معيته بنصره لأوليائه, والعامة  علمه بكل عباده  وسائر خلقه, وقدرته عليهم وعلمه بهم. الحادي عشر: بصره  تعالى بكل أعمال  عباده فلا يخفى عليه شيء منها ليحاسبهم بها ويجزيهم عليها.  الثاني عشر: له  ملك السموات والأرض أي كل ما في السموات وما في الأرض من  سائر الخلق هو  ملك لله تعالى وحده لا شريك له فيه ولا في غيره. الثالث عشر:  رد كل الأمور  إليه فلا يقضي فيها غيره ولا يحكم فيها سواه والظاهر منها  كالباطن.  الرابع عشر: إيلاجه الليل في النهار والنهار في الليل لمصلحة  عباده  وفائدتهم إذ لولا هذا التدبير الحكيم لما صلح أمر الحياة ولا استقام  هذا  الوجود.
وأخيرا علمه6 الذي أحاط بكل شيء وتغلغل في كل خفي حتى ذات  الصدور من خاطر  ووسواس وهم وعزم ونية وإرادة فسبحانه من إله لا إله غيره  ولا رب سواه,  بهذه المظاهر من الكمالات استحق العبادات فلا تصح العبادة  لغيره, ولا  تنبغي الطاعة لسواه.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل التسبيح وأفضله سبحان الله وبحمده7 سبحان الله العظيم.
2- مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة في هذه الآيات الخمس هي موجبات ربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته وهي مقتضية للبعث الآخر والجزاء فيه.
3-  في خلقه تعالى السموات والأرض في ستة أيام وهو القادر على خلقهما بكلمة   التكوين تعليم لعباده التأني في الأمور وعدم العجلة فيها لتخرج متقنة  صالحة  نافعة.
4- بطلان دعاء غير الله تعالى ورجاء غيره إذ له ملك السموات والأرض وليس لغيره شيء من ذلك.
5- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى والحياء منه وتقواه وذلك لعلمه بظواهرنا وبواطننا وقدرته على مجازاتنا عاجلا وآجلا.
__________**
(الله)  الإله المنفرد بالإلية ومعنى: سبح نزه وورد لفظ التسبيح بالمصدر في  (سبحان  الذي أسرى بعبده) وبالماضي في الحشر والحديد والصف، والمضارع في  الجمعة  والتغابن، والأمر في الأعلى فسبح تعالى بكل ألفاظ التسبيح.
2 رد أهل  العلم القول بأن تسبيح غير العالمين هو تسبيح دلالة لا تسبيح  قالة، إذ لو  كان تسبيح دلالة وظهور لما قال: (ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم) إذ  تسبيح الدلالة  مفهوم معلوم.
3 روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال:  "اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء،  وأنت الظاهر  فليس فوقك شيء وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء أقض عنا الدين وأغننا  من الفقر".
4 قال القرطبي: قد جمع تعالى بين الاستواء على العرش وبين  (وهو معكم)  والأخذ بالظاهر تناقض فدل على أنه لابد من التأويل والإعراض عن  التأويل  اعتراف بالتناقص. وأقول: إن كان يعني بالتأويل قول السلف: معنا  بعلمه  وقدرته فهذا صحيح ومع هذا فإنه لا تناقض أبدا إذ هو تعالى على عرشه  بائن  من خلقه، والخلق كله بين يديه كحبة خردل يتصرف فيه كما يشاء لا يغيب  عن  علمه ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء، ولا يعجزه شيء فيهما ولذا قال بعضهم:  إن  محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الإسراء لم يكن بأقرب إلى الله عز وجل من   يونس بن متى حين كان في بطن الحوت.
5 قرأ الجمهور ونافع وحفص وغيرهما  (نرجع) بالبناء للمفعول وقرأ بعض (ترجع)  بالبناء للفاعل، رجوع الأمر معناه:  مرد كل شيء إلى الله تعالى إذ هو  خالقه ومدبره والحاكم فيه إذ هو رب  العالمين وإله الأولين والآخرين.
6 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه  قال: إن اسم الله الأعظم هو في ست  آيات: من أول سورة الحديد كأنه يعني  مجموع هذه الأسماء والصفات الخمسة  عشر.
7 في الصحيح: " كلمتان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم".**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحديد - (2)  
الحلقة (818)
**سورة الحديد
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 262الى صــــ 268)**
آمنوا   بالله ورسوله وأنفقوا مما جعلكم مستخلفين فيه فالذين آمنوا منكم وأنفقوا   لهم أجر كبير (7) وما لكم لا تؤمنون بالله والرسول يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم   وقد أخذ ميثاقكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (8) هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات   ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وإن الله بكم لرؤوف رحيم (9) وما لكم ألا   تنفقوا في سبيل الله ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض لا يستوي منكم من أنفق من   قبل الفتح وقاتل أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من بعد وقاتلوا وكلا وعد   الله الحسنى والله بما تعملون خبير (10)
شرح الكلمات:
آمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي صدقوا بالله ورسوله يا من لم تؤمنوا بعد واثبتوا على إيمانكم يا من آمنتم قبل.
وأنفقوا: أي وتصدقوا في سبيل الله.
مما جعلكم مستخلفين فيه: أي من المال الذي استخلفكم الله فيه إذ هو مال من قبلكم وسيكون لمن بعدكم.
فالذين آمنوا منكم وأنفقوا: أي صدقوا بالله ورسوله وتصدقوا بأموالهم المستخلفين فيها.
لهم أجر كبير: أي ثواب عظيم عند الله وهو الجنة.
وما لكم لا تؤمنون بالله؟ : أي أي شيء يمنعكم من الإيمان.
والرسول يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم: أي والحال أن الرسول بنفسه يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم.
وقد أخذ ميثاقكم: أي على الإيمان به وأنتم في عالم الذر حيث أشهدكم فشهدتم.
إن كنتم مؤمنين: أي مريدين الإيمان فلا تترددوا وأمنوا وأسلموا تنجوا وتسعدوا.
هو الذي ينزل على عبده: أي هو الله ربكم الذي يدعوكم رسوله لتؤمنوا به ينزل على عبده محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
آيات بينات: هي آيات القرآن الكريم الواضحات المعاني البينات الدلالة.
ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور: أي ليخرجكم من ظلمات الكفر والجهل إلى نور الإيمان والعلم.
وإن الله بكم لرءوف رحيم: ويدلكم على ذلك إرسال رسوله إليكم وإنزال كتابه ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور.
وما لكم ألا تنفقوا في سبيل الله: أي أي شيء لكم في عدم الإنفاق في سبيل الله.
ولله  ميراث السموات والأرض: أي ومن ذلك المال الذي أيديكم فهو عائد إلى  الله  فأنفقوه في سبيله يؤجركم عليه. وإلا فسيعود إليه بدون أجر لكم.
من قبل الفتح وقاتل: أي لا يستوي مع من أنفق وقاتل بعد صلح الحديبية حيث عز الإسلام وكثر مال المسلمين.
وكلا وعد الله الحسنى: أي الجنة, والجنة درجات.
من ذا الذي يقرض الله: أي بإنفاقه ماله في سبيل الله الذي هو الجهاد.
قرضا حسنا: أيقرضا لا يريد به غير وجه الله تعالى.
فيضاعفه له: أي الدرهم بسبعمائة درهم.
وله أجر كريم: أي يوم القيامة وهو الجنة دار النعيم المقيم.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذكر الأدلة والبراهين على وجود الله وقدرته وعلمه وحكمته ووجوب عبادته   وتوحيده فيها وتقرير البعث والجزاء يوم لقائه رحمة منه ورأفة بعباده  أمرهم  جميعا مؤمنيهم وكافريهم بالإيمان به وبرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  فالمؤمنون مأمورون بزيادة الإيمان والثبات عليه والكافرون مأمورون  بالإيمان  والمبادرة إليه. وبما أن الآيات نزلت بالمدينة بعد الهجرة وبعد  صلح  الحديبية فإن هذه الأوامر والتوجيهات الإلهية تشمل المؤمنين الصادقين   والمنافقين الكاذبين في إيمانهم تشمل الراغبين في الإيمان في مكة وغيرها   وهم يترددون في ذلك فوجه الخطاب إلى الجميع لهدايتهم ودخولهم في رحمة الله   الإسلام بسرعة ودون تباطئ فقال تعالى {آمنوا بالله ورسوله} أي صدقوا   بوحدانية الله ورسالة رسول الله وأنفقوا مما جعلكم1 مستخلفين فيه من   الأموال, ووجه الاستخلاف أن العبد يرث المال عمن سبقه ويموت ويتركه لمن   بعده فلا يدفن معه في قبره. وقوله تعالى {فالذين آمنوا منكم وأنفقوا لهم   أجر كبير} أي ثواب عظيم عند الله وهو الجنة والرضوان فيها. وهذا الإخبار   يفيد تنشيط الهمم الفاترة والعزائم المترددة. وقوله: {وما لكم لا2 تؤمنون   بالله والرسول3 يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم وقد أخذ ميثاقكم إن كنتم مؤمنين4} أي   أي شيء يجعلكم لا تؤمنون وفرص الإيمان كلها متاحة لكم فإيمانكم الفطرى  صارخ  في نفوسكم إذ كل من سألكم: من خلقكم؟ من خلق العالم حولكم؟ سماء  وأرضا  تقولون الله. وأنتم في حرمه وحمى بيته والرسول الكريم بين أيديكم  يدعوكم  صباح مساء إلى الإيمان بربكم وقد أخذ الله ميثاقكم عليكم بأن  تؤمنوا به  وذلك يوم أخرجكم في صورة الذر من صلب آدم أبيكم وأشهدكم على  أنفسكم فشهدتم.  إذا ما هذا التردد إن كنتم تريدون الإيمان فآمنوا قبل فوات  الأوان.
وقوله  تعالى: {هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات} أي إنكم تدعون إلى  الإيمان  بالله الذي ينزل على عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم آيات  واضحات  المعاني بينات الدلائل كل ذلك ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور من  ظلمات الكفر  والجهل إلى نور الإيمان والعلم, فما لكم لا تؤمنون إذا ما هذا  التردد  والتلكؤ يا عباد الله في الإيمان بالله وبرسول الله, وإن الله بكم  لرءوف  رحيم فاعرفوا هذا وآمنوا به ويدلكم على ذلك إنزاله الكتاب وإرساله  الرسول  وتوضيح الأدلة 
وإقامة الحجج والبراهين.
وقوله: {وما لكم ألا تنفقوا5  في سبيل الله} التي هي سبيل إسعادكم وإكمالكم  بعد نجاتكم من العذاب في  الحياتين مع العلم أن لله ميراث السموات والأرض  إذ ما بأيديكم هو لله هو  واهبه لكم ومسترده منكم فلم لا تنفقون منه.
وقوله تعالى {لا يستوي منكم  من أنفق من قبل 6الفتح وقاتل} 7 أي صلح  الحديبية لقول الله تعالى {إنا  فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا} والمراد به صلح  الحديبية. أي لا يستوون في8 الأجر  والمثوبة مع من قاتل وأنفق بعد الفتح  {أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من  بعد وقاتلوا وكلا} من الفريقين {وعد  الله الحسنى} أي الجنة {والله بما  تعملون خبير} لا يخفى عليه إنفاقكم  وقتالكم وعدمهما كما لا يخفى عليه  نياتكم وما تخفون في نفوسكم فاحذروه  وراقبوه خيرا لكم.
وقوله تعالى {من  ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا} أي مخلصا فيه لله طيبة به  نفسه {فيضاعفه له}  ربه في الدرهم سبعمائة درهم, {وله أجر كريم} ألا وه  الجنة دار السلام.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الإيمان بالله ورسوله وتقويته.
2- وجوب الإنفاق في سبيل الله من زكاة ونفقة جهاد وصدقة على الفقراء والمساكين.
3- بيان لطف الله ورأفته ورحمته بعباده مما يستلزم محبته وطاعته وشكره.
4- الإنفاق في المجاعات والشدائد والحروب أفضل منه في اليسر والعافية.
5-  الترغيب في الإنفاق في سبيل الله بمضاعفة الأجر حتى يكون الدينار بألف   دينار عند الله تعالى وما عند الله خير وأبقى، وللآخرة خير من الأولى.
__________
1  قوله: (مستخلفين) دال على أن أصل الملك لله تعالى وما العبد إلا مستخلف   فيه فتعين أن يتصرف فيه بإذن المالك الحق فال ينفق إلا حيث يأذن ويرضى   سبحانه وتعالى.
2 (وما لكم لا تؤمنون) الاستفهام للتوبيخ أي: أي عذر لكم في ألا تؤمنوا وكل دواعي الإيمان وأسبابه متوفرة لديكم.
3 جملة: (والرسول) : حالية.
4  (إن كنتم مؤمنين) أي: إن كنتم مريدي الإيمان فهذه دواعيه قد كملت  وأسبابه  قد حضرت أخذ عليكم الميثاق فيه والرسول يدعوكم إليه. فبادروا ولا  تباطأوا.
5 الاستفهام للتوبيخ واللوم والعتاب وهذا مخاطب به المؤمنون.
6 جائز أن يكون المراد بالفتح: فتح مكة، وكونه صلح الحديبية أولى وأرجح.
7 في الكلام حذف دل عليه المذكور وهو: (من أنفق بعد الفتح وقاتل) وقد ذكرته في التفسير بدون الإشارة إلى الحذف.
8 روى أشهب عن مالك أنه قال: ينبغي أن يقدم أهل الفضل والعزم وقد قال تعالى: {لا يستوي منكم من أنفق من قبل *الفتح وقاتل} . 
*  ولهذا قدم أبو بكر على سائر الصحابة لأنه أول من آمن وأول من أنفق وأول  من  قاتل قدمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة، وقدمه المؤمنون   بالخلافة، وقال فيه علي رضي الله عنه: سبق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وثنى   أبو بكر وثلث عمر فلا أوتى برجل فضلني على أبي بكر إلا جلدته حد المفتري   ثمانين جلدة وطرح الشهادة) ومما يشهد لقول مالك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   "ليس منا من لم يرحم صغيرنا ويوقر كبيرنا" وفي بعض الروايات: "ويعرف   لعالمنا حقه".
******************************  *******
يوم  ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم بشراكم اليوم   جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (12) يوم  يقول  المنافقون والمنافقات للذين آمنوا انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم قيل ارجعوا   وراءكم فالتمسوا نورا فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من   قبله العذاب (13) ينادونهم ألم نكن معكم قالوا بلى ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم   وتربصتم وارتبتم وغرتكم الأماني حتى جاء أمر الله وغركم بالله الغرور (14)   فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية ولا من الذين كفروا مأواكم النار هي مولاكم وبئس   المصير (15)
شرح الكلمات:
يسعى  نورهم بين أيديهم1 وبأيمانهم: أي يتقدمهم نورهم الذي اكتسبوه  بالإيمان  والعمل الصالح بمسافات بعيدة يضيء لهم الصراط الذي يجتازونه إلى  الجنة.
بشراكم اليوم جنات تجري: أي تقول لهم الملائكة الذين أعدوا لاستقبالهم بشراكم ...
من تحتها الأنهار
ذلك هو الفوز العظيم: أي النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هو الفوز العظيم الذي ى أعظم منه.
المنافقون والمنافقات: أي الذين كانوا يخفون الكفر في نفوسهم ويظهرون 
الإيمان والإسلام بألسنتهم.
نقتبس من نوركم: أي أنظروا إلينا بوجوهكم نأخذ من نوركم ما يضيء لنا الطريق.
قيل  ارجعوا رواءكم فالتمسوا نورا: أي يقال لهم استهزاء بهم ارجعوا رواءكم  إلى  الدنيا حيث يطلب النور هناك بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال بعد التخلي عن  الشرك  والمعاصي فيرجعون وراءهم فلم يجدوا شيئا.
فضرب بينهم بسور له باب: أي فضرب بينهم وبين المؤمنين بسور عال له باب باطنه الذي هو من جهة المؤمنين الرحمة.
وظاهره من قبله العذاب: أي الذي من جهة المنافقين في عرصات القيامة العذاب.
ينادونهم  ألم نكن معكم: أي ينادي المنافقون المؤمنين قائلين ألم نكن معكم  في الدنيا  على الطاعات أي فنصلي كما تصلون ونجاهد كما تجاهدون وننفق كما  تنفقون.
قالوا بلى: أي كنتم معنا على الطاعات.
ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم: أي بالنفاق وهو كفر الباطن وبغض الإسلام والمسلمين.
وتربصتم: أي الدوائر بالمسلمين أي كنتم تنتظرون متى يهزم المؤمنون فتعلنون عن كفركم وتعودون إلى شرككم.
وغركم بالله الغرور: أي وغركم بالإيمان بالله ورسوله حيث زين لكم الكفر وكره إليكم الإيمان الشيطان.
فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية: أي مال تفدون به أنفسكم إذ لا مال يومئذ ينفع ولا ولد.
ولا من الذين كفروا: أي ولا فدية تقبل من الذين كفروا.
مأواكم النار هي مولاكم: أي مستقركم ومكان إيوائكم النار وهي أولى بكم لخبث نفوسكم.
وبئس المصير: أي مصيركم الذي صرتم إليه وهو النار.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {يوم ترى2 المؤمنين والمؤمنات} هذا الظرف متعلق بقوله {ولهم أجر كريم} في آخر الآية السابقة
أي  لهم أجر كريم يوم ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات3 في عرصات القيامة نورهم الذي   اكتسبوه بإيمانهم وصالح أعمالهم في دار الدنيا ذلك النور يمشي أمامهم   يهديهم إلى طريق الجنة، وقد أعطوا كتبهم بأيمانهم. وتقول لهم الملائكة   الذين أعدوا لتلقيهم واستقبالهم بشراكم4 اليوم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار   أي تجري الأنهار أنهار الماء واللبن والخمر والعسل من خلال الأشجار  والقصور  خالدين5 فيها ماكثين أبدا لا يموتون ولا يخرجون. قال تعالى {ذلك  هو الفوز  العظيم} إذ هو نجاة من النار ودخول الجنان في جوار الرحمن. 
وقوله تعالى  {يوم6 يقول المنافقون والمنافقات} بدل من قوله يوم ترى  المؤمنين  والمؤمنات، والمنافقون والمنافقات وهم الذين كانوا في الحياة  الدنيا يخفون  الكفر في أنفسهم ويظهرون الإيمان بألسنتهم والإسلام بجوارحهم  يقولون للذين  آمنوا انظرونا أي اقبلوا علينا بوجوهكم ذات الأنوار نقتبس7  من نوركم أي  نأخذ من نوركم ما يضيء لنا الطريق مثلكم قيل فيقال لهم  استهزاء بهم {قيل  ارجعوا وراءكم فالتمسوا نورا} إشارة إلى أن هذا النور  يطلب في الدنيا  بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال فيرجعون إلى الوراء وفورا يضرب  بينهم وبين المؤمنين  بسور عال {له باب باطنه} وهو يلي المؤمنين فيه الرحمة  {وظاهره} وهو يلي  المنافقين {من قبله العذاب} فيأخذون في ندائهم ألم نكن  معكم على الطاعات  أيها المؤمنون فقد كنا نصلي معكم ونجاهد معكم وننفق كما  تنفقون فيقول لهم  المؤمنون بلى أي كنتم معنا في الدنيا على الطاعات في  الظاهر ولكنكم فتنتم  أنفسكم بالنفاق وتربصتم بنا الدوائر لتعلنوا عن كفركم  وتعودوا إلى شرككم،  وارتبتم أي شككتم في صحة الإسلام وفي عقائده ومن ذلك  البعث الآخر وغرتكم  الأماني الكاذبة والأطماع في أن محمدا لن ينتصر وأن  دينه لن يظهر، حتى جاء  أمر الله بنصر رسوله وإظهار دينه وغركم بالله  الغرور أي بالإيمان بالله أي  بعد معاجلته لكم بالعذاب والستر عليكم وعدم  كشف الستار عنكم وإظهاركم على  ما أنتم عليه من الكفر الغرور أي الشيطان إذ  هو الذي زين لكم الكفر وذكركم  بعفو الله وعدم مؤاخذته لكم.
قال تعالى: {فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية} أي فداء مهما كان ولا من الذين كفروا كذلك 
مأواكم  النار أي محل إيوائكم وإقامتكم الدائمة النار هي مولاكم8 أي من  يتولاكم  ويضمكم في أحضانه وهي أولى بكم لخبث نفوسكم وعفن أرواحكم من جراء  النفاق  والكفر، وبئس المصير الذي صرتم إليه إنه النار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث بذكر أحداثه وما يجري فيه.
2-  تقرير أن الفوز ليس ربح الشاة والبعير ولا الدار ولا البستان في الدنيا   وإنما هو الزحزحة عن النار ودخول الجنان يوم القيامة هذا هو الفوز  العظيم.
3-  من بشائر السعادة لأهل الإيمان قبل دخولهم الجنة تلقي الملائكة لهم   وإعطاؤهم كتبهم بإيمانهم ووجود نور عال يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم يتقدمهم   على الصراط إلى الجنة.
4- نور يوم القيامة في وجوه المؤمنين أخذوه من الدنيا وفي الحديث: "بشر المشائين في الظلم إلى المساجد بالنور التام يوم القيامة"9.
5-  بيان صفات المنافقين في الدنيا وهي إبطان الكفر في نفوسهم والتربص   بالمؤمنين للانقضاض عليهم متى ضعفوا أو هزموا وأمانيهم في عدم نصرة   الإسلام. وشكهم الملازم لهم حتى أنهم لم يخرجوا منه إلى أن ماتوا شاكين في   صحة الإسلام وما جاء به وأخبر عنه من وعد ووعيد.
__________
1 (يسعى نورهم) عندما يسعون هم إذ هو منهم يتقدمهم فلا ينفصل عنهم بحيث إذا وقفوا وقف وإذا مشوا تقدمهم بين أيديهم.
2 الخطاب في قوله:؛ (ترى) لغير معين إذ هو صالح لكل ذي أهلية للخطاب والرؤية.
3  وجه عطف المؤمنات على المؤمنين هنا وفي نظائره من القرآن إشارة بل  التنبيه  إلى أن حظوظ النساء في الإسلام مساوية لحظوظ الرجال إلا فيما خصصن  فيه من  أحكام مبينة في الكتاب والسنة.
4 التقدير: فقال لهم بشراكم.
5 (خالدين) حال مقدرة أي: حالة كونهم مقدرين الخلود إذ لم يدخلوها بعد.
6 هذا بدل من اليوم الأول.
7  قال الكلبي: يستضيء المنافقون بنور المؤمنين ولا يعطون نورا خاصا بهم   فبينما هم يمشون إذ بعث الله فيهم ريحا وظلمة فأطفأ بذلك نور المنافقين   فذلك قوله تعالى: {ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا} يقوله المؤمنون خشية أن يسلبوه كما   سلبه المنافقون، فإذا بقي المنافقون في الظلمة لا يبصرون مواضع أقدامهم   قالوا للمؤمنين: {انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم} هذا أحسن توجيه للآية الكريمة.
8  المولى: من يتولى غيره، وما دامت النار هي التي تولتهم لتذيقهم ألوان   عذابها صح إطلاق المولى عليها مع أن النار تتكلم وتتغيظ فلذا كانت تتولى   أهلها فتسقيهم مر العذاب.
9 الحديث رواه أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما والظلم: جمع ظلمة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحديد - (3)  
الحلقة (819)
**سورة الحديد
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 269الى صــــ 274)

**ألم   يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من الحق ولا يكونوا   كالذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبل فطال عليهم الأمد فقست قلوبهم وكثير منهم   فاسقون (16) اعلموا أن الله يحي الأرض بعد موتها قد بينا لكم الآيات لعلكم   تعقلون (17) إن المصدقين والمصدقات وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا يضاعف لهم ولهم   أجر كريم (18) والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله أولئك هم الصديقون والشهداء عند   ربهم لهم أجرهم ونورهم والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   (19)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ألم يأن للذين آمنوا: أي ألم يحن الوقت للذين أكثروا من المزاح.
أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله: أي تلين وتسكن وتخضع وتطمئن لذكر الله ووعده ووعيده.
وما نزل من الحق: أي القرآن وما يحويه من وعد ووعيد.
ولا يكونوا كالذين أوتوا الكتاب: أي ولا يكونوا كاليهود والنصارى في الإعراض والغفلة.
من قبل
فطال عليهم الأمد: أي الزمن بينهم وبين أنبيائهم.
فقست قلوبهم: أي لعدم وجود من يذكرهم ويرشدهم فقست لذلك قلوبهم فلم تلن لذكر الله.
وكثير منهم فاسقون: أي نتيجة لقساوة القلوب المترتبة على ترك التذكير والإرشاد ففسق أكثرهم فخرج عن دين الله ورفض تعاليمه.
اعلموا أن الله يحيي الأرض بعد موتها: أي بالغيث ينزل بها وكذلك يحيي القلوب بالذكر والتذكير فتلين وتخشع لذكر الله ووعده ووعيده.
قد بينا لكم الآيات لعلكم: أي بينا لكم الآيات الدالة على قدرتنا وعلمنا ولطفنا ورحمتنا رجاء أن تعقلوا
تعقلون فتحفظوا أنفسكم مما يرديها ويوبقها.
إن المصدقين والمصدقات: أي المتصدقين بفضول أموالهم والمتصدقات كذلك.
واقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا: أي وكانت صدقاتهم كالقرض الحسن الذي لا منة معه والنفس طيبة به وراجية من ربها جزاءه.
يضاعف لهم: أي القرض الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة إلى ألف ألف.
والذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي صدقوا بالله ربا وإلها وبرسله هداة ودعاة صادقين.
أولئك هم الصديقون: أي الذين كتبوا عند الله صديقين وهي مرتبة شرف عالية.
والشهداء  عند ربهم لهم أجرهم ونورهم: أي وشهداء المعارك في سبيل الله عند  ربهم أي  في الجنة لهم أجرهم العظيم ونورهم التام يوم القيامة.
والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا: أي كفروا بالله وتوحيده وكذبوا بالقرآن وبما حواه من الشرائع والأحكام.
أولئك أصحاب الجحيم: أي أولئك البعداء هم أهل النار الذين لا يفارقونها أبدا.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {ألم يأن للذين آمنوا} 1 أي بالله ربا وإلها وبمحمد صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نبيا ورسولا وبوعد الله ووعيده صدقا وحقا ألم يحن2 الوقت لهم أن  تخشع  قلوبهم فتلين وتطمئن إلى ذكر الله وتخشع كذلك {وما نزل من الحق} في  الكتاب  الكريم فيعرفون المعروف ويأمرون به ويعرفون المنكر وينهون عته إنها  لموعظة  إلهية عظيمة وزادها عظمة أن تنزل في أصحاب رسول الله تستبطئ  قلوبهم. فكيف  بمن بعدهم.
وقوله: {ولا يكونوا كالذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبل} أي من قبل  البعثة  المحمدية وهم اليهود والنصارى فطال عليهم الأمد وهو الزمان الطويل  بينهم  وبين أنبيائهم فلم يذكروا ولم يرشدوا فقست قلوبهم من أجل ذلك وأصبح  أكثرهم  فاسقين3 عن دين الله خارجين عن شرائعه لا يعرفون معروفا ولا ينكرون   منكرا.
وقوله تعالى {اعلموا} أي أيها المؤمنون المصابون ببعض الغفلة  فكثر مزاجهم  وضحكهم {أن الله يحيي الأرض بعد موتها} يحييها بالغيث فتنبت  وتزدهر فكذلك  القلوب4 تموت بترك التذكير والتوجيه والإرشاد وتحيا على  التذكير والإرشاد.
وقوله تعالى: {قد بينا لكم الآيات} أي وضحناها لكم في هذا الكتاب الكريم لعلكم 
تعقلون  أي لنعدكم بذلك لتعقلوا عنا ما نخاطبكم به وننصح لكم فيه فاذكروا  هذا ولا  تنسوه. وراجعوا قلوبكم وتعهدوها بذكر الله والدار الآخرة. وقوله  تعالى: {إن  المصدقين} أي المتصدقين بفضول أموالهم في سبيل الله والمصدقات  أي  والمتصدقات كذلك وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا بما أنفقوه في الجهاد طيبة به   نفوسهم لا منة فيه ولا رياء ولا سمعة هؤلاء يضاعف لهم أي ثواب صدقاتهم   وإقراضهم ربهم إلى عشرة أضعاف إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى ألف ألف ولهم أجر كريم   وهو الجنة والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله فصدقوا بالله ربا وإلها وبرسل الله   المصطفين هداة إلى الله ودعاة إليه هؤلاء هم الصديقون5 ففازوا بمرتبة   الصديقية والشهداء الذين6 استشهدوا في معارك الجهاد هم الآن عند ربهم لهم   أجرهم ونورهم أرواحهم في حواصل طير خضر ترعى في الجنة. هؤلاء الأصناف   الثلاثة مثلهم مثل السابقين وأصحاب اليمين. والذين كفروا أي بالله ورسله   وكذبوا بآياتنا أي بآيات ربهم الحاوية لشرائعه وعبادته فلم يعبدوه بها   هؤلاء الأدنون هم أصحاب الجحيم الذين يلازمونها وتلازمهم أبدا نعوذ بالله   من حالهم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التحذير من الغفلة ونسيان ذكر الله وما عنده من نعيم وما لديه من نكال وعذاب.
2- وجوب التذكير للمؤمنين والوعظ والإرشاد والتعليم خشية أن تقسوا قلوبهم فيفسقوا كما فسق أهل الكتاب ويكفروا كما كفروا.
3- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن الأرض تحيا بالغيث والقلوب تحيا بالعلم والمواعظ والتذكير بالله.
4-  بيان أصناف المؤمنين ورتبهم وهم المتصدقون والمقرضون في سبيل الله  أموالهم  والمؤمنون بالله ورسله حق الإيمان والصديقون وشهداء الجهاد في  سبيل الله  جعلنا الله منهم.
__________**
1  روى مسلم عن ابن مسعود قال: ما كان بين إسلامنا وبين أن عاتبنا الله  تعالى  بهذه الآية: {ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله ... }  إلا  أربع سنين قال الخليل: العتاب خطاب مخاطبة الإدلال ومذاكرة الموجدة.
2 هنا فعلان: أنى يأني مشتق من الإنى وهو اسم جامد بمعنى الوقت وآن يئين مشتق من الأين الذي هو الحين قال الشاعر:
ألما يئن لي أن تحلى عمايتي
وأقصر عن ليلي بلى قد أنى ليا
فجمع بين لغتين أي: بين أنى يأني وبين آن يئين.
3  عن مالك قال: بلغني آن عيسى عليه السلام قال لقومه: لا تكثروا الكلام  بغير  ذكر الله تعالى فتقسوا قلوبكم، فإن القلب القاسي يبعد من الله ولكنكم  لا  تعلمون، ولا تنظروا في ذنوب الناس أنكم أرباب وانظروا فيها كأنكم عبيد   فإنما الناس رجلان: معافى ومبتلى، فارحموا أهل البلاء واحمدوا الله على   العافية.
4 وكذلك القلوب تقسوا فتليينها بعد قساوتها يكون بذكر الله والدار الآخرة والتذكير بهما.
5  الصديق: هو من آمن بالله ورسله ولم يكذب طرفة عين، وممن ذكروا بالفوز  بها،  أبو بكر الصديق ومؤمن آل فرعون وصاحب يس، وفي الحديث: "ولا يزال  المرء  يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا" فهذا مطلب سهل اللهم  حققه لنا.
6  اختلف في هل (الشهداء) موصول بما قبله أو مقطوع فإن كان موصولا  فالصديقون  والشهداء: هم المؤمنون بالله ورسله، وللجميع أجرهم ونورهم ويكون  المدح  والثناء وعظم الجزاء للجميع وهي بشرى لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وإن كان  مقطوعا فقد فاز الشهداء بمزية لم تكن لغيرهم، وهذا ما ذهبت إليه  قي  التفسير، وهو ما اختاره ابن جرير.**
********************************
اعلموا  أنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو وزينة وتفاخر بينكم وتكاثر في الأموال   والأولاد كمثل غيث أعجب الكفار نباته ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يكون حطاما   وفي الآخرة عذاب شديد ومغفرة من الله ورضوان وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع   الغرور (20) سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض أعدت   للذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل  العظيم  (21)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو: أي أن الحياة الدنيا أشبه بالأمور الخيالية قليلة النفع سريعة الزوال.
وزينة: أي ما يتزين به المرء من أنواع الزينة والزينة سريعة التغير والزوال.
وتفاخر بينكم وتكاثر في: أي أنها لا تخرج عن كونها لهوا ولعبا وزينة وتفاخرا وتكاثرا في الأموال والأولاد.
الأموال والأولاد
كمثل غيث أعجب الكفار نباته: أي مثلها في سرعة زوالها وحرمان صاحبها من الدار الآخرة ونعيمها كمثل مطر
أعجب الكفار: أي الزراع أعجبهم نباته أي ما نبت به من الزرع.
ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا: أي يبس فتراه مصفرا آن أوان حصاده.
ثم يكون حطاما: ثم يتحول بسرعة إلى حطام يابس يتفتت.
إلا متاع الغرور: أي وما الحياة الدنيا في التمتع بها إذ الحياة نفسها غرور لا حقيقة لها.
سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم: أي سارعوا بالتوبة مسابقين غيركم لتغفر لكم ذنوبكم وتدخلوا جنة ربكم.
ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء: أي الموعود به من المغفرة والجنة.
والله ذو الفضل العظيم: أي فلا يبعد تفضله بذلك الموعود به وإن كان عظيما.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما  زال السياق الكريم في توجيه المؤمنين وإرشادهم إلى ما يزيد في كمالهم   وسعادتهم في الحياتين فخاطبهم قائلا: اعلموا أيها1 المؤمنون الذين استبطانا   قلوبهم أي خشوعها إذ الإقبال على الدنيا هو سبب الغفلة عن الآخرة   ومتطلباتها من الذكر والعمل الصالح {أنما الحياة الدنيا لعب2 ولهو وزينة   وتفاخر بينكم وتكاثر في الأموال والأولاد} هذه حقيقتها وهي أمور خيالية   قليلة النفع سريعة الزوال. فلا تغتروا بها ولا تقبلوا بكلكم عليها أنصح لكم   بذلك. فاللهو كاللعب لا يخلفان منفعة تعود على اللاهي اللاعب، والزينة   سرعان ما تتحول وتتغير وتزول والتفاخر بين المتفاخرين مجرد كلام ما وراءه   طائل أبدا والتكاثر لا ينتهي إلى حد ولا يجمع إلا بالشقاء والنصب والتعب ثم   يذهب أو يذهب عنه فلا بقاء له ولا دوام وله تبعات لا ينجو منها صاحبها  إلا  برحمة من الله وإليكم مثل الحياة الدنيا إنها {كمثل 3غيث} أي مطر  {أعجب  الكفار} أي الفلاحين الذين كفروا بذرة بالتربة {نباته} الذي نبت به  أي  المطر {ثم يهيج فتراه} بعد أيام {مصفرا} 4 ثم يهيج أي ييبس {ثم يكون  حطاما}  يتفتت هذه هي الدنيا من بدايتها إلى نهايتها المؤلمة أما الآخرة  ففيها  عذاب شديد لأهل الشرك والمعاصي لابد لهم منه يفارقونه، ومغفرة من  الله  ورضوان لأهل التوحيد وصالح الأعمال وما الحياة الدنيا وقد عرضنا  عليكم  مثالها فما هي إلا متاع الغرور أي إنها لا حقيقة لها وكل ما فيها من  المتع  التي يتمتع بها إلا غرور باطل. وعليه فأنصح لكم5 سابقوا إلى مغفرة  من ربكم  أي سارعوا بالتوبة مسابقين بعضكم بعضا لتغفر ذنوبكم وتدخلوا جنة  ربكم التي  عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض أعدت للذين آمنوا بالله ورسله أي هيئت  وأحضرت فهي  معدة مهيأة. ذلك فضل الله أي المغفرة ودخول الجنة يؤتيه من  يشاء ومن سارع  إلى التوبة فآمن وعمل صالحا وتخلى عن الشرك والآثام فهو ممن  شاء له فضله  ولذلك وفقه للإيمان وصالح الأعمال. والله ذو الفضل 
العظيم فلا يستبعد منه ذلك المطلوب المرغوب من النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة دار الأبرار.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- التحذير من الاغترار بالحياة الدنيا.
2- الدعوة إلى المسابقة في طلب مغفرة الذنب ودخول الجنة.
3- بيان الجنة وبيان ما يكسبها وهو الإيمان بالله ورسله ومستلزماته من التوحيد والعمل الصالح.
__________**
1  في هذه الآية الكريمة تنبيه عظيم إلى علة كل معوق عن الكمال والإسعاد من   أمراض الشح والحرص والغفلة وإيثار الملاذ والجري وراءها ألا وإنها حب   الدنيا العاجلة، وفي الأثر: حب العاجلة رأس كل خطيئة.
2 اللهو واللعب:  كل ما شغل عن ذكر الله تعالى، والإكثار منهما دليل على  خسة العقل وضعفه،  وصورتهما ترى من لعب الأطفال وتلهيهم بما يلعبون به من  أنواع اللعب،  والزينة: ما يتزين به من لباس وأثاث ونحوهما والتفاخر  والتكاثر تحمل عليهما  النفس الضعيفة ويولدهما الغرور وهما من صفات  المفتونين بحب الحياة الدنيا.
3 جائز أن يكون (كمثل) في موضع خبر، والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره: هي أي الحياة الدنيا (كمثل غيث) .
4  الاصفرار بعد الهيجان واليبوسة بعد الاصفرار أما الهيجان فهو عبارة عن   سرعة بلوغ النبات مستواه كبلوغ الإنسان أشده ثم يأخذ في الاصفرار فيصفر   فلذا عبر بـ ثم الدالة على التراخي، وبعد الاصفرار اليبوسة وهي الإفناء   والتلاشي.
5 بعد أن كشف لهم عن حال الدنيا وأنها سريعة الزوال حثهم على  المسابقة  بتصحيح الإيمان وتقويته بالعمل الصالح للفوز بالجنة فالله الحمد  وله  المنة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحديد - (4)  
الحلقة (820)
سورة الحديد
مدنية
وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 275الى صــــ 280)

ما   أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن   ذلك على الله يسير (22) لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم   والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور (23) الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ومن   يتول فإن الله هو الغني الحميد (24) لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا   معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد   ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب إن الله قوي عزيز (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض: أي بالجدب وذهاب المال.
ولا في أنفسكم: أي بالمرض وفقد الولد.
إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها: أي في اللوح المحفوظ قبل أن نخلقها.
إن ذلك على الله يسير: أي سهل ليس بالصعب.
لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم: أي لكيلا تحزنوا على ما فاتكم أي مما تحبون من الخير.
ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم: أي بما أعطاكم فرح البطر أما فرح الشكر فهو مشروع.
والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور: أي مختال بتكبره بما أعطى، فخور أي به على الناس.
الذين يبخلون: أي بما وجب عليهم أن يبذلوه.
ويأمرون الناس بالبخل: أي بمنع ما وجب عليهم عطاؤه.
ومن يتول: أي عن الإيمان والطاعة وقبول مواعظ ربهم.
فإن الله غني: أي غني عن سائر حلقه لأن غناه ذاتي له لا يستمده من غيره.
حميد: أي محمود بجلاله وجماله وآلائه ونعمه على عباده.
بالبينات: أي بالحجج والبراهين القاطعة على صدق دعوتهم.
وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب: أي وأنزل عليهم الكتب الحاوية للشرائع والأحكام.
والميزان: أي العدل الذي نزلت الكتب بالأمر به وتقريره.
ليقوم الناس بالقسط: أي لتقوم حياتهم فيما بينهم على أساس العدل.
فيه بأس شديد: أي في الحديد بأس شديد والمراد آلات القتال من سيف وغيره.
ومنافع للناس: أي ينتفع به الناس إذ ما من صنعة إلا والحديد آلتها.
وليعلم الله من يصره ورسله: أي وأنزلنا الحديد وجعلنا فيه بأسا شديدا ليعلم الله من ينصره في دينه وأوليائه وينصر رسله المبلغين عنه.
بالغيب: أي وهم لا يشاهدونه بأبصارهم في الدنيا.
إن الله قوي عزيز: أي لا حاجة إلى نصرة أحد وإنما طلبها يتعبد بها عبادة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في إرشاد المؤمنين وتوجيههم إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم  فقال  تعالى: {ما أصاب من مصيبة} أي ما أصابكم أيها المؤمنون من مصيبة في  الأرض  بالجدب والقحط أو الطوفان أو الجوائح تصيب الزرع {ولا في أنفسكم}  بالمرض  وفقد الولد إلا وهي في كتاب أي في كتاب المقادير، اللوح المحفوظ  مكتوبة  بكميتها وكيفيتها وزمانها ومكانها {من قبل أن نبرأها} أي وذلك قبل  خلق الله  تعالى لها 
وإيجادها. وقوله: {إن ذلك على الله يسير} أي علمه بها  وكتابته لها قبل  خلقها وإيجادها في وقتها سهل على الله يسير. وقوله {لكيلا  تأسوا} أي  أعلمناكم بذلك بعد قضائنا وحكمنا به أزلا من أجل ألا تحزنوا على  ما فاتكم  مما تحبون في دنياكم من الخير، ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم1 فرح الأشر  والبطر  فإنه مضر أما فرح الشكر فلا بأس به فقد ينعم الله على العبد ليشكره.   وقوله: {والله لا يحب كل 2مختال فخور} يحذر أولياءه من خصلتين ذميمتين لا   تنبغيان للمؤمن وهما الاختيال أي التكبر والفخر على الناس بما أعطاه الله   وحرمهم. وقوله {الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل} هذا بيان لمن لا يحبهم   الله وهم أهل الكبر والفخر بذكر صفتين قبيحتين لهم وهما البخل الذي هو منع   الواجب والأمر بالبخل والدعوة إليه فهم لم يكتفوا ببخلهم فأمروا غيرهم   بالبخل الذي هو منع الواجب وعدم بذله والعياذ بالله من هذه القبائح الأربع.   وقوله: {ومن يتول} أي3 عن الإيمان والطاعة وعدم قبول وعظ الله وإرشاده   {فإن الله هو الغني} عن سائر خلقه لأن غناه ذاتي له لا يستمده من غيره   {الحميد} أي محمود بجلاله وجماله وإنعامه على سائر عباده. وقوله تعالى:   {لقد أرسلنا رسلنا4 بالبينات} أي بالحجج القواطع وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب   الحاوي للشرائع والأحكام التي يكمل عليها الناس ويسعدون وأنزلنا الميزان   وذلك ليقوم الناس بالعدل أي لتقوم حياتهم على أساس العدالة والحق.
وقوله  تعالى {وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد} أي وكما أنزلنا الكتاب للدين  والعدل  للدنيا أنزلنا الحديد لهما معا للدين والدنيا فيما فيه من البأس  الشديد في  الحروب فهو لإقامة الدين بالجهاد {ومنافع للناس} إذ سائر  الصناعات متوقفة  عليه فهو للدنيا.
وقوله تعالى: {وليعلم5 الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب} أي  من الحكمة في إنزال  الحديد أن يعلم الله من ينصره أي ينصر دينه ورسله  بالجهاد معهم والوقوف  إلى جانبهم وهم يبلغون دعوة ربهم بالغيب أي وهم لا  يشاهدون الله تعالى  بأعينهم وإن عرفوه بقلوبهم. قوله تعالى: {إن الله قوي  عزيز} إعلام بأنه لا  حاجة به إلى نصرة أحد من خلقه وذلك لقوته الذاتية  وعزته التي لا ترام،  وإنما كلف عباده بنصرة دينه ورسله وأوليائه تشريفا لهم  وتكريما وليرفعهم  بذلك إلى مقام الشهداء.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
2- بيان الحكمة في معرفة القضاء والقدر والإيمان بهما.
3- حرمة الاختيال والفخر والبخل والأمر بالبخل.
4- بيان إفضال الله وإنعامه على الناس بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب والميزان وإنزال الحديد بما فيه منافع للناس وبأس شديد.
__________
1  إنه لما يبين تعالى لأوليائه المؤمنين علة الإفساد والشر وهي حب العاجلة   أعلمهم تشجيعا لهم على الزهد فيها والإعراض عنها أن ما يصيب أحدهم من  فقر،  أو مرض أو خوف قد يفضي إلى الموت هو مما كتبه الله تعالى عليهم أزلا  وأنه  واقع بينهم لا محالة فلذا لا داعي إلى الحزن كما أن ما يحصل للعبد  مما هو  خلاف ذلك من المال والولد لا ينبغي أن يفرح به وبذلك يتغلب على  الدنيا  ويفوز بالآخرة.
2 وفي إعلام الله تعالى أولياءه بعدم حب المختال الفخور  دفع لهم إلى  الأمام حيث التنزه عن حب العاجلة التي المعوق لهم عن الكمال  والإسعاد  الأخروي.
3 في الآية تحذير من الجزع وقلة الصبر في السير إلى  الله تعالى بالتخلي عن  حب العاجلة. فقد ذكرهم بأن التولي أي الرجوع بعد  الضرب في طريق الآخرة  حيث الجوار الكريم مما يسبب تخلي الرب عن العبد، فإنه  تعالى غني حميد لا  حاجة به إلى طاعة العباد ولا إلى حمدهم.
4 كلام  مستأنف المراد به أن ما كلف به عباده من طاعته بذكره وشكره إنما هو  لمجرد  الإبتلاء وليس لحاجة إليه لأنه الغني الحميد فإنه أرسل الرسل وأنزل  الكتب  وأوجد أسباب القوة المادية لمجرد الابتلاء ,ذلك الابتلاء المترتب  عليه  الإسعاد والإشقاء فإنه تعالى يسعد بظاعته ويشقى بمعصيته وهذا هو  العدل  الكريم البر بعباده المؤمنين الرحيم.
5 هذا العلم: علم ظهور وكشف عما هو  معلوم لله تعالى مستور عن عباده لا أنه  علم يستجد لله تعالى فإنه قد كتب  ذلك في كتاب المقادير وعلمه قبل وجوده،  وإنما يظهره في وقته كما كتبه  فيعلمه بعد كشفه وإظهاره لتقوم الحجة به على  عباده.
******************************
ولقد  أرسلنا نوحا وإبراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة والكتاب فمنهم مهتد  وكثير  منهم فاسقون (26) ثم قفينا على آثارهم برسلنا وقفينا بعيسى ابن مريم   وآتيناه الإنجيل وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة ورهبانية  ابتدعوها  ما كتبناها عليهم إلا ابتغاء رضوان الله فما رعوها حق رعايتها  فآتينا  الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم وكثير منهم فاسقون (27) ياأيها الذين آمنوا  اتقوا  الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به  ويغفر  لكم والله غفور رحيم (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
ولقد أرسلنا نوحا وإبراهيم: أي وتالله لقد أرسلنا نوحا هو الأب الثاني للبشر وإبراهيم هو أبو الأنبياء.
والكتاب: أي التوراة والزبور والإنجيل والفرقان.
فمنهم مهتد: أي من أولئك الذرية أي سالك سبيل الحق والرشاد.
وكثير منهم فاسقون: أي عن طاعة الله ورسله ضال في طريقه.
ثم قفينا على آثارهم برسلنا: أي أرسلنا رسولا بعد رسول حتى انتهينا إلى عيسى.
وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم: أي أتبعناهم بعيسى بن مريم لتأخره عنهم في الزمان.
وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه: أي على دينه وهم الحواريون وأتباعهم.
رأفة ورحمة: أي لينا وشفقة.
ورهبانية ابتدعوها: أي وابتدعوا رهبانية لم يكتبها الله عليهم. وهي اعتزال النساء والانقطاع في الأديرة والصوامع للتعبد.
إلا ابتغاء رضوان الله: أي إلا طلبا لرضوان الله عز وجل.
فما رعوها حق رعايتها: أي لم يلتزموا بما نذروه على أنفسهم من الطاعات.
فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم: أي فأعطينا الذين ثبتوا على إيمانهم وتقواهم أجرهم.
وكثير منهم فاسقون: لا أجر لهم ولا ثواب إلا العقاب.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر  تعالى أنه كما أرسل رسله وأنزل معهم الكتاب والميزان أرسل كذلك نوحا   وإبراهيم فنوح هو أبو البشر الثاني1 وإبراهيم هو أبو الأنبياء من بعده   ذكرهما لمزيد شرفهما، ولما لهما من آثار طيبة فقال {ولقد أرسلنا نوحا   وإبراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة} أي في أولادهما النبوة والكتاب فهود   وصالح وشعيب وإبراهيم ولوط من ذرية نوح وإسماعيل وإسحاق وباقي أنبياء من   ذرية إبراهيم وقوله {فمنهم مهتد وكثير منهم فاسقون2} أي فمن أولئك الذرية   المهدى وأكثرهم فاسقون وقوله {ثم قفينا على آثارهم3 برسلنا} أي رسولا بعد   رسول عيسى بن مريم، وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم أي أتبعاتهم بعيسى 
بن مريم كل  ذلك لهداية العباد إلى ما يكملهم ويسعدهم وقوله {وآتيناه  الإنجيل} أي  آتينا عيسى بن مريم الإنجيل وجعلنا في4قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة  ورحمة  والرأفة أشد الرحمة. وقوله تعالى {ورهبانية5 ابتدعوها} أي ابتدعها  الذين  اتبعوا عيسى {ما كتبناها عليهم6} أي لم يكتبها الله عليهم لما فيها  من  التشديد ولكن ما ابتدعوها إلا طلبا لرضوان الله ومرضاته فما رعوها حق   رعايتها حيث لم يوفوا بما التزموا به من ترك الدنيا والإقبال على الآخرة   حيث تركوا النساء ولبسوا الخشن من الثياب وأكلوا الخشن من الطعام ونزلوا   الصوامع والأديرة.
ولهذه الرهبانية سبب مروى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما  نذكره باختصار للفظه  ومعناه قال كان بعد عيسى ملوك بدلوا التوراة وحرفوا  الإنجيل وألزموا  العامة بذلك، وكان بينهم جماعة رفضوا ذلك التحريف للدين  ولم يقبلوه ففروا  بدينهم، والتحقوا بالجبال وانقطعوا عن الناس مخافة قتلهم  أو تعذيبهم  لمخالفتهم دين ملوكهم المحدث الجديد فهذا الانقطاع بداية  الرهبانية، وهاش  أولئك المؤمنون وماتوا وجاء جيل من أبناء الدين المحرف  فذكروا سيرة  الصالحين الأولين فأرادوا أن يفعلوا فعلهم فانقطعوا إلى  الصوامع والأديرة،  ولكنهم جهال وعلى دين محرف مبدل فاسد فما انتفعوا  بالرهبانية المبتدعة  وفسق أكثرهم عن طاعة الله ورسوله. وهو ما دل عليه قوا  الله تعالى: {فآتينا  الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم} وهم الأولون المؤمنون الذين  فروا من الكفر  والتعذيب وعبدوا الله تعالى بما شرع، وقوله {وكثير منهم  فاسقون} وهم الذين  أتوا من بعدهم إلى يومنا هذا إذ هم يعبدون الله بدين  محرف باطل ولم  يلتزموا بالرهبنة الصادقة بالزهد في الدنيا والإقبال على  الآخرة.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- بيان منة الله على عباده بإرسال الرسل.
2- بيان سنة الله في الناس وهي أنه إذا أرسل الرسل لهداية الناس يهتدي بعض ويضل بعض فيفسق.
3-  ثناء الله على عيسى بن مريم وأتباعه بحق الحواريين وغيرهم إلى أن غيرت   الملوك دين المسيح وضل الناس وأصبحوا فاسقين عن دين الله تعالى.
4- تحريم البدع والابتداع ولا رهبانية في الإسلام ولكن يعبد الله بما شرع.
__________
1  هذا كلام معطوف على سابقه المراد منه تفصيل ما أجمل في قوله تعالى: {لقد   أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات..} الخ وهم من باب عطف الخاص على العام.
2 كأكثر  قوم هود وقوم صالح وقوم شعيب، وقوم تبع وغيرهم والمراد بالفسق  هنا: الخروج  عن جادة الإيمان والتوحيد، والوقوع في مضلات الشرك والكفر.
3 التقفية: إتباع الرسول على أثر الآخر مشتق لفظها من القفا.
4  وذلك لأن عيسى عليه السلام بعث لتهذيب نفوس بني إسرائيل واقتلاع جذور   القسوة من قلوبهم تلك القسوة التي أثمرها حب الدنيا والإقبال على الشهوات   والملاذ الفانية.
5 الرهبانية: نسبة إلى الرهبنة والراهب هو الخائف من  الله تعالى، والأصل  أن يقال الراهبية، فزيدت فيها النون كما زيدت في شعراني  ولحياني ورباني  وكذا نصراني على غير قياس.
6 جملة: (ما كتبناها عليهم) مبنية لجملة (ابتدعوها) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المجادلة - (1)  
الحلقة (821)
سورة المجادلة
مدنية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 281الى صــــ 286)**
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل   لكم نورا تمشون به ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم (28) لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب   ألا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله وأن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله  ذو  الفضل العظيم (29)
شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها الذين آمنوا: أي بعيسى بن مريم وموسى.
اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله: أي خافوا عقاب الله وآمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واتبعوه.
يؤتكم كفلين: يعطكم الله نصيبين من الأجر مقابل إيمانكم بنبيكم وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به: أي في الدنيا إذ تعيشون على هداية الله وفي الآخرة تمشون به على الصراط.
لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب: أي لكي يعلم أهل الكتاب أنهم لا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله. واللم في لئلا مزيدة لتقوية الكلام.
معنى الآيتين:
هذا  نداء الله لأهل الكتاب بعد أن ذكر نبذة عن رسلهم وأتباعهم نادى  الموجودين  منهم بعنوان الإيمان1 أي يا من آمنتم بالرسل السابقين حسب  إدعائكم اتقوا  الله فلا تفرقوا بين رسل الله وآمنوا 
برسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  يؤتكم أي يعطكم كفلين أي حظين ونصيبين من  رحمته ومثوبته ويجعل لكم نورا  تمشون به في الدنيا وهو الهداية الإسلامية  إذ الإسلام صراط مستقيم صاحبه لا  يضل ولا يشقى وتمشون به في الآخرة على  الصراط إلى دار السلام الجنة, ويغفر  لكم ذنوبكم الماضية والحاضرة والله  غفور رحيم2.
 وذلك ليعلم أهل الكتاب  من اليهود والنصارى الذين رفضوا الإيمان بمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم والدخول  في الإسلام أنهم لا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله  أي لا يقدرون على الحصول  على شيء3 من فضل الله، وأن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه  من يشاء والله ذو الفضل  العظيم.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- أعظم نصيحة تقدم لأهل الكتاب لو أخذوا بها تضمنها نداء الله لهم وما وعدهم به في هذه الآية الكريمة.
2- فضل الإيمان والتقوى إذ هما سبيل الولاية والكرامة في الدنيا والآخرة.
3-  إبطال مزاعم أهل الكتاب في احتكار الجنة لهم، وإعلامهم بأنهم محرومون  منها  ما لم يؤمنوا برسول الله ويتقوا الله بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
__________
1 استعمل الإيمان هنا استعمالا لقبيا إذ المراد بالذين آمنوا: اليهود والنصارى إذ هم يؤمنون بالله ولقائه وكتبه ورسله في الجملة.
2  هذا بناء على أن (لا) زائدة في قوله: {لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب} إذ الأصل  لأن  يعلم فزيدت اللام لتوكيد الكلام فصارت {لئلا يعلم} أي: لأن يعلم.
3 أي:  إلا بأذن الله إذ الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء. والظاهر أن المراد  من  الفضل هنا خصوص النبوة والرسالة وأن أهل الكتاب من اليهود يريدون حصر   النبوة والرسالة في شعب إسرائيل فلذا جحدوا نبوة ورسالة محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم وكفروا بهما فناداهم تعالى بعنوان الإيمان الذي يدعونه وأمرهم  بتقواه  بترك الكذب والاحتيال وأمرهم بالإيمان برسوله وواعدهم مضاعفة الأجر  إن هم  آمنوا، وكان هذا إعلاما منه تعالى أن أهل الكتاب لا يقدرون على حصر  الفضل  فيهم ومنعه عن غيرهم فقد نبأ وأرسل من بني عمهم محمدا صلى الله  عليه وسلم  وهم كارهون منكرون مكذبون، وهم بين خيار بين إما الإيمان بمحمد  صلى الله  عليه وسلم والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار وإما الإصرار على  إنكار رسالته  والكفر به مع الخسران في الحياتين ولا يهلك على الله إلا  هالك.
******************************  ******

الجزء الثامن والعشرون
سورة المجادلة
مدنية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد  سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها وتشتكي إلى الله والله يسمع  تحاوركما  إن الله سميع بصير (1) الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هن  أمهاتهم إن  أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا  وإن الله  لعفو غفور (2) والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا  فتحرير رقبة  من قبل أن يتماسا ذلكم توعظون به والله بما تعملون خبير (3)  فمن لم يجد  فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام  ستين مسكينا  ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتلك حدود الله وللكافرين عذاب أليم  (4)
شرح الكلمات:
قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها: أي تراجعك أيها النبي في شأن زوجها أوس بن الصامت.
وتشتكي إلى الله: أي وحدتها وفاقتها وصبية صغارا إن ضمتهم إليه ضاعوا وإن ضمهم إليها جاعوا.
والله يسمع تحاوركما: أي تراجعكما أنت أيها الرسول والمحاورة لك وهي خولة بنت ثعلبة.
إن الله سميع بصير: أي لأقوالكما بصير بأحوالكما.
الذين يظاهرون منكم من: أي يحرمون نساءهم يقول أنت علي كظهر أمي.
نسائهم
ما هن أمهاتهم: أي ليس هن بأمهاتهم.
إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم: ما أماتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم، أو أرضعنهم.
وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا: أي وإنهم بالظهار ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا أي كذبا.
وإن الله لعفو غفور: أي على عباده أي ذو صفح عليهم غفور لذنوبهم إن تابوا منها.
والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم1: أي بأن يقول لها أنت علي كظهر أمي أو أختي ونحوها من المحارم.
ثم يعودون لما قالوا: أي يعزمون على العودة للتي ظاهروا منها، إذ كان الظهار في الجاهلية طلاقا.
فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا: أي فالواجب عليه تحرير رقبة مؤمنة قبل أن يجامعها.
ذلكم توعظون به: أي تأمرون به فافعلوه على سبيل الوجوب.
فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين: أي فمن لم يجد الرقبة لانعدامها أو غلاء ثمنها فالواجب صيام شهرين متتابعين.
متتابعين
من قبل أن يتماسا: أي من قبل الوطء لها.
فمن لم يستطع: أي الصيام لمرض أو كبر سن.
فإطعام  ستين مسكينا: أي فعليه قبل الوطء، أن يطعم ستين مسكينا يعطي لكل  مسكين مدا  من2 بر أو مدين من غير البر كالتمر والشعير ونحوهما من غالب قوت  أهل  البلد.
ذلك: أي ما تقدم من بيان حكم الظهار الذي شرع لكم.
لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله: أي لأن الطاعة إيمان والمعصية من الكفران.
وتلك حدود الله: أي أحكام شرعه.
وللكافرين عذاب أليم: أي وللكافرين بها الجاحدين لها عذاب أليم أي ذو ألم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {قد سمع الله} هذه الآية الكريمة نزلت في خولة بنت ثعلبة  الأنصارية  وفي زوجها أوس بن الصامت أخي عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنهم  أجمعين كان قد  ظاهر منها زوجها أوس، فقال لها في غضب غير مغلق أنت علي  كظهر أمي، وكان  الظهار يومئذ طلاقا، وكانت المرأة ذات أطفال صغار وتقدم  بها وبزوجها السن  فجاءت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تشكوا إليه ما قال  زوجها فذكرت للرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ضعفها3 وضعف زوجها وضعف أطفالها  الصغار، وما زالت  تراجع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحاوره في شأنها وشأن  زوجها حتى نزلت هذه  الآيات الأربع من فاتحة سورة المجادلة التي سميت بها  السورة فقيل سورة  المجادلة بكسر الدال، ويصح فتحها فقال تعالى مخاطبا  رسوله {قد سمع الله قول  التي تجادلك في زوجها} أي قد سمع الله قول المرأة  التي تجادلك أي تراجعك  في شأن زوجها الذي ظاهر منها، وتشتكي إلى الله بعد  أن قلت لها: والله ما  أمرت في شأنك بشيء، تشكو إلى الله ضعف حالها. {والله  يسمع4 تحاوركما} أي  مراجعتكما لبعضكما بعضا الحديث وأجابكما {إن الله  سميع بصير} أي سميع  لأقوال عباده عليم بأحوالهم وهذا حكم الظهار فافهموه  واعملوا به.
أولا:  أن الظهار الذي هو قول الرجل لامرأته أنت علي كظهر أمي لا يجعل  المظاهر  منها أما له إذ أمه هي التي ولدته وخرج من بطنها، والزوجة لا تكون  أما بحال  من الأحوال.
ثانيا: هذا القول كذب وزور ومنكر من القول وقائله آثم فليتب إلى الله ويستغفره.
ثالثا: لولا عفو الله وصفحه على عباده المؤمنين ومغفرته للتائبين لعاقبهم على هذا القول الكذب الباطل.
رابعا:  على الذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا أي يعزمون على  وطئها بعد  الظهار منها فالواجب عليهم قبل الوطء لها تحرير رقبة ذكرا كانت  أو أنثى  صغيرة أو كبيرة لكن مؤمنة لا كافرة، فمن لم يجد الرقبة لانعدامها،  أو غلاء  ثمنها فيجزئه صيام شهرين متتابعين فإن لم يستطع لعلة قامت به  فالواجب إطعام  ستين مسكينا يعطى كل مسكين مدا من بر أو نصف صاع من 
غير البر كالشعير  والتمر ونحوهما كل ذلك من قبل أن يتماسا من باب حمل  المطلق على المقيد إذ  قيد الأول بقبل المسيس5 فيحمل هذا الأخير عليه.
وقوله {ذلك لتؤمنوا  بالله ورسوله} أي ذلك الذي تقدم من بيان حكم الظهار6  شرعه لكم لتؤمنوا  بالله ورسوله إذ الإيمان اعتقاد وقول وعمل، فطاعة الله  ورسوله إيمان  ومعصيتهما من الكفران. وقوله تعالى {وتلك حدود الله} أي لا  تعتدوها بل قفوا  عندها وللكافرين بها المتعدين لها عذاب أليم أي ذو ألم  موجع جزاء تعديهم  حدود الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- إجابة الله لأوليائه بتفريج كروبهم وقضاء حوائجهم فله الحمد وله الشكر.
2- حرمة الظهار باعتباره منكرا وكذبا وزورا فيجب التوبة منه.
3-  بيان حكم المظاهر وهو أن عليه عتق رقبة قبل أن يجامع امرأته المظاهر  منها.  فإن لم يجد الرقبة المؤمنة صام شهرين متتابعين من الهلال إلى الهلال  وإذا  انقطع التتابع لمرض بنى على ما صامه. فإن لم يستطع لمرض ونحوه أطعم  ستين  مسكينا فأعطى لكل مسكين على حدة مدا من بر أو مدين من غير البر  كالشعير  والتمر.
4- لو جامع المظاهر قبل إخراج الكفارة أثم فليستغفر ربه وليخرج كفارته. ولا شيء عليه لحديث الترمذي الصحيح.
5- طاعة الله ورسوله إيمان، ومعصية الله ورسوله من الكفران.
__________
1 قرأ نافع (يظهرون) فأدغمت التاء في الظاء فصارت يظهرون بتشديد الظاء والهاء وقرأ حفص (يظاهرون) .
2  وردت روايات متعددة في كمية الإطعام الإجماع على أنها إطعام ستين  مسكينا،  وإنما الخلاف في المقدار، فأظهرها وأصحها حديث البخاري وفيه:  "فأعانه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسة عشر صاعا. فتصدق بها على ستين  مسكينا فهذا  ظاهر في أنها ستون مدا لكل مسكين مد لأن الخمسة عشر صاعا  بستين مدا إذ  الصاع أربعة أمداد بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3 من جملة ما روي أنها  قالت: يا رسول الله أكل شبابي ونثرت له بطني حتى  إذا كبر سني وانقطع ولدي  ظاهر مني، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما أوحي إلي في هذا شيء  فقالت: يا رسول الله أوحي إليك في كل شيء وطوي  عنك هذا؟ فقال: هو ما قلت لك  فقالت: إلى الله أشكوا لا إلى رسوله فأنزل  الله {قد سمع الله ... } الخ.
4  روى البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: الحمد لله الذي وسع سمعه   الأصوات لقد جاءت المجادلة تشكو إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا  في  ناحية البيت ما أسمع ما تقول فأنزل الله عز وجل: {قد سمع الله قول التي   تجادلك في زوجها}
5 من مس امرأته قبل الكفارة فليكف عنها مرة أخرى حتى  يكفر لحديث النسائي:  "أن رجلا ظاهر من امرأته ولم يكفر حتى وطئها فذكر ذلك  لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فأمره ألا يقربها حتى يكفر".
6 هل على المرأة إذا ظاهرت من زوجها شيء؟ الجمهور: أنه لاشيء عليها وإن كفرت كفارة يمين فذلك اللائق بها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المجادلة - (2)  
الحلقة (822)
سورة المجادلة
مدنية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 286الى صــــ 292)
**
**إن   الذين يحادون الله ورسوله كبتوا كما كبت الذين من قبلهم وقد أنزلنا آيات   بينات وللكافرين عذاب مهين (5) يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا   أحصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد (6) ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في   السماوات وما في الأرض ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا   هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا ثم ينبئهم   بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم (7) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله: أي يخالفون الله ورسوله ويعادونهما.
كبتوا كما كبت الذين من قبلهم: أي ذلوا وأهينوا كما ذل وأهين من قبلهم لمخالفتهم رسولهم.
وقد أنزلنا آيات بينات: أي والحال أنا قد أنزلنا آيات واضحات دالة على صدق الرسول.
عذاب مهين: أي يوقعهم في الذل والهوان.
يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا: أي يوم القيامة.
أحصاه الله ونسوه: أي جمعه وعده ونسوه هم.
والله على كل شيء شهيد: أي لا يغيب عنه شيء من الأشياء.
ما يكون من نجوى: أي من متناجين.
ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم: إلا هو تعالى رابعهم بعلمه بهم، وقدرته عليهم.
ولا أدنى من ذلك: أي أقل من الثلاثة وهما الاثنان.
إلا هو معهم أينما كانوا: أي في أي مكان من الأرض أو السماء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله} هذه الآية تحمل بشرى لرسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم بإعلامه بهزيمة قريش وهي تحزب الأحزاب لحربه في غزوة  الخندق  فقال تعالى {إن الذين يحادون الله1 ورسوله} أي يخالفون الله ورسوله   ويعادونهما2 كبتوا أي ذلوا وأهينوا كما كبت الذين من قبلهم الذين كذبوا   رسلهم فأكبتهم الله أي أذلهم وأهانهم.
وقوله تعالى: {وقد أنزلنا آيات بينات} كلها دالة على صدق رسولنا فيما جاءهم به ودعاهم 
إليه،  ومع هذا عادوه وحاربوه فلهذا يكبتهم الله ويذلهم في الدنيا  وللكافرين3  أمثالهم عذاب مهين يوم القيامة يوم4 يبعثهم الله جميعا لا  يتخلف منهم أحد  فينبئهم بما عملوا من الشر والفساد. أحصاه الله إذ كتبته  ملائكته وكتب قبل  فعلهم له في كتاب المقادير اللوح المحفوظ ونسوه لعمى  قلوبهم وكفرهم بربهم  ولقائه فلا يذكرون لهم ذنبا حتى يتوبوا منه  ويستغفروا. وقوله تعالى {والله  على كل شيء شهيد} أي زيادة على أن أعمالهم  كتبها في اللوح المحفوظ وأن  الملائكة من الكرام الكاتبين قد كتبوها فإن  الله تعالى شهيد على كل شيء فلا  يقع شيء إلا تحت بصره وعلمه.
وقوله تعالى {ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في  السماوات} تقرير لما سبق من إحاطة  علم الله بكل شيء وأن أعمال أولئك  المخالفين المحادين محصية معلومة  وسيجزيهم بها أي ألم تعلم يا رسولنا أن  الله تعالى يعلم ما في السموات وما  في الأرض من دقيق الأشياء وجليلها ورد  أن جماعة من المنافقين تخلفوا  يتناجون بينهم إغاظة للمؤمنين فنزلت هذه  الآية تعرض بهم وتكشف الستار عن  نياتهم. {ما يكون من نجوى5} أي من ذوي نجوى  أو من متناجين ثلاثة إلا وهو  رابعهم، أي إلا والله تعالى رابعهم بعلمه بهم  وقدرته عليهم وهذه فائدة  المعية العلم والقدرة على الأخذ والعطاء، ولا  خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى  من ذلك كالأثنين، ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم بعلمه  وقدرته وإحاطته أينما كانوا  تحت الأرض أو فوقها في السماء أو دونها، ثم  ينبئهم أي يخبرهم ويعلمهم بما  عملوا يوم القيامة ليجزيهم به {إن الله بكل  شيء عليم} تقرير لما سبق من  علمه بالمحادين له وبالمنافقين المناوئين  للمؤمنين وسيجزى الكل بعدله وهو  العزيز الحكيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وعيد الله الشديد بالإكبات والذل والهوان لكل من يحاد الله ورسوله.
2- أحاطة علم الله بكل شيء وشهوده لكل شيء وإحصاه لكل أعمال العباد حال توجب مراقبة الله تعالى والخشية منه والحياء منه أشد الحياء.
3-  الإرشاد إلى أن التناجي للمشاورة في الخير ينبغي أن يكون عدد المتناجين   ثلاثة أو خمسة أو سبعة ليكون الواحد عدلا مرجحا للخلاف قاضيا فيه إذ  اختلف  اثنان لابد من واحد يرجح جانب الخلاف وإذا اختلف أربعة لابد من خامس  يرجح  جانب الخلاف.
__________
1  المحادة والمشاقة والمعاداة متقاربة المعنى فالمحاد الواقف في حد وخصمه  في  آخر، وكذلك المشاق: هو في شق والآخر في شق مقابل، وكذا المعادي هو في  عدوة  والآخر في أخرى مقابلة له، والعدوة: هي عدوة الوادي أحد جانبيه.
2 الكبت: الخزي والإذلال، وعبر في الآية بالماضي (كبتوا) لتحقق وقوعه كقوله تعالى: {أتى أمر الله} .
3 الجملة معطوفة على جملة (كبتوا) و (ال) في الكافرين: للجنس ليعم الوعيد كل كافر.
4  يجوز أن يكون (يوم) متعلقا بالكون المقدر الذي تعلق به (للكافرين عذاب   مهين) أي للكافرين عذاب مهين (يوم يبعثهم الله} وجائز أن يكون منصوبا على   تقدير فعل اذكر كما هو شائع في أمثاله.
5 النجوى اسم مصدر فعله: ناجاه  يناجيه مناجاة واسم المصدر نجوى فهو بمعنى  التناجي أي: ما يكون تناجي ثلاثة  من الناس إلا الله مطلع عليهم كرابع لهم  وكل سرار نجوى.
****************************
ألم  تر إلى الذين نهوا عن النجوى ثم يعودون لما نهوا عنه ويتناجون بالإثم   والعدوان ومعصيت الرسول وإذا جاءوك حيوك بما لم يحيك به الله ويقولون في   أنفسهم لولا يعذبنا الله بما نقول حسبهم جهنم يصلونها فبئس المصير (8)   ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا تناجيتم فلا تتناجوا بالإثم والعدوان ومعصيت الرسول   وتناجوا بالبر والتقوى واتقوا الله الذي إليه تحشرون (9) إنما النجوى من   الشيطان ليحزن الذين آمنوا وليس بضارهم شيئا إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله   فليتوكل المؤمنون (10) 
شرح الكلمات:
ألم تر إلى الذين نهوا عن النجوى: أي المسارة الكلامية والمنهيون هم اليهود والمنافقون.
ثم يعودون لما نهوا: أي من التناجي تعمدا لأذية المؤمنين بالمدينة.
ويتناجون بالإثم والعدوان: أي بما هو إثم في نفسه, وعداوة الرسول والمؤمنين.
ومعصية الرسول: أي يتناجون فيوصي بعضهم بعضا بمعصية الرسول وعدم طاعته.
وإذا جاءوك حيوك: أي جاءوك أيها النبي حيوك بقولهم السام عليك.
بما لم يحبك به الله: أي حيوك بلفظ السام عليك, وهذا لم يحيي الله به رسوله بل حياه بلفظ السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ويقولون في أنفسهم: أي سرا فيما بينهم.
لولا يعذبنا الله بما نقول: أي هلا يعذبنا الله بما نقول له, فلو كان نبيا لعاجلنا الله بالعقوبة.
حسبهم جهنم يصلونها: أي يكفيهم عذاب جهنم يصلونها فبئس المصير لهم.
فلا تتناجوا بالإثم والعدوان: أي فلا يناج بعضكم بما هو إثم ولا بما هو عدوان وظلم ولا بما هو معصية للرسول.
وتناجوا بالبر والتقوى: أي وتناجوا إن أردتم ذلك بالبر أي الخير والتقوى وهي طاعة الله والرسول.
إنما النجوى من الشيطان: أي إنما النجوى بالإثم والعدوان من الشيطان أي بتغريره.
ليحزن الذين آمنوا: أي ليوهمهم إنها بسبب شيء وقع مما يؤذيهم.
وليس بضارهم شيئا إلا بإذن الله: أي وليس التناجي بضار المؤمنين شيئا إلا بإرادة الله تعالى.
وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون: أي وعلى الله لا على غيره يجب أن يتوكل المؤمنون.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى ألم تر الآية.. هذه نزلت في يهود المدينة والمنافقين فيها. إذ  كانوا  يتناجون أي يتحدثون سرا على مرأى من المؤمنين, والوقت وقت حرب  فيوهمون  المؤمنين إن عدوا قد عزم على غزوهم, أو أن سرية هزمت أو أن مؤامرة  تحاك  ضدهم فنهاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التناجي, وقال لا  يتناج  اثنان1 دون ثالث وأبوا أن يتناجوا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية يعجب  رسوله  منهم ويوعدهم بعد فضحهم وكشف الستار عن كيدهم للمؤمنين ومكرهم بهم  فقال  تعالى لرسوله ألم تر الذين2 نهوا عن النجوى وهي التناجي المحادثة  السرية  أمام الناس, ثم يعودون لما نهوا عنه عصيانا وتمردا عن الرسول صلى  الله عليه  وسلم, ويتناجون لا بالبر والتقوى, ولكن بالإثم والعدوان ومعصيت3  الرسول أي  بما هو إثم في نفسه كالغيبة والبذاء في القول, وبالعدوان وهو  الاعتداء على  المؤمنين وظلمهم, وبمعصية الرسول فيوصي بعضهم بعضا بعصيان  الرسول وعدم  طاعته في أمره ونهيه.
 هذا وشر منهم أنهم إذا جاءوا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حيوه بما لم  يحيه به الله فلم يقولوا السلام عليكم ولكن يقولون  السام عليكم والسام  الموت يلوون بها ألسنتهم, ويأتونا الرسول واحدا واحدا  ليحيوه بهذه التحية  الخبيثة ليدعوا عليهم بالموت لعنة الله عليه مما أكثر  أذاهم وما أشد مكرهم  وما أنتن خبثهم ويقولون في أنفسهم أي فيما بينهم لو  كان محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم نبيا لآخذنا الله بما نقول له من الدعاء عليه  بالموت وهذا معنى  قوله تعالى عنهم: {ويقولون في أنفسهم لولا يعذبنا الله  بما نقول} أي هلا  عذبنا الله بما نقول لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان  نبيا.4 قال تعالى  حسبهم5 عذابا جهنم يصلونها يحترقون بحرها ولظاها يوم  القيامة فبئس المصير  الذي يصيرون إليه في الدار الآخرة جهنم وزقومها  وحميمها وضريعها وغسلينها  ويحمومها وفوق ذلك غضب الله ولعنته عليهم.
وقوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تناجيتم} هذه الآية والتي بعدها  نزلت في  تربية المؤمنين روحيا وتهذيبهم أخلاقيا فقال تعالى يا أيها الذين  آمنوا أي  صدقوا الله ورسوله إذا تناجيتم لأمر استدعى ذلك منكم فلا6  تتناجوا بالإثم  والعدوان ومعصية الرسول فتكون حالكم كحال اليهود  والمنافقين ولكن {تناجوا  بالبر والتقوى} أي بما هو خير في نفسه لا إثم في  هو بطاعة الله ورسوله إذ  هما التقوى, واتقوا الله الذي إليه تحشرون يوم  القيامة لمحاسبتكم ومجازاتكم  فاتقوه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله.
وقوله تعالى {إنما النجوى من الشيطان} أي  هو الدافع إليها والحامل عليها  وذلك لعلة وهي أن يوقع المؤمنين في غم وحزن,  وليس التناجي ولا الشيطان  بضار المؤمنين شيئا إلا بإرادة الله تعالى لحكم  عالية يعلمها الله, ولذا  فلا تحزنوا ولا تغتموا لما ترون من تناجي أعدائكم  من اليهود والمنافقين,  وتوكلوا على الله في أموركم كلها. وعلى الله تعالى  لا على غيره فليتوكل  المؤمنون في كل زمان ومكان. فإن الله تعالى كاف من  يتوكل عليه كافيه كل ما  يهمه والله على ذلك قدير.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مكر اليهود والمنافقين وكيدهم للمؤمنين في كل زمان ومكان.
2-  إذا حيا الكافر المؤمن ورد عليه المؤمن رد عليه بقوله وعليكم لما صح أن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليه ناس من اليهود فقالوا السام عليك يا  أبا  القاسم فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليكم. فقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها  عليكم  السام ولعنكم7 الله وغضب عليكم. فقال لها عليه الصلاة والسلام يا  عائشة  عليك بالرفق وإياك والعنف والفحش فقالت ألا تسمعهم يقولون السام؟  فقال لها  أو ما سمعت ما أقول: وعليكم. فأنزل الله هذه الآية رواه الشيخان.
3- إذا سلم الذمي وكان سلامه بلفظ السلام عليكم لا بأس أن يرد عليه بلفظه.
4- حرمة التناجي بغير البر والتقوى وقوله تعالى إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو إصلاح بين الناس الآية من سورة النساء.8
5- لا يجوز أن يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث لما يوقع ذلك في نفس الثالث من حزن لا سيما إن كان ذلك في سفر أو في حرب وما إلى ذلك.
6- وجوب التوكل على الله وترك الأوهام والوساوس فإنها من الشيطان.
__________
1  الحديث ثابت في الصحيح وفي الموطأ قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا كان   ثلاثة فلا يتناجى اثنان دون واحد" وفي الحديث دليل على التحريم ونظيره: أن   يتكلم اثنان بلغة غير لغة الثالث فإنه كنجوى اثنين دون ثالث.
2 الاستفهام للتعجب والمراد به توبيخ اليهود الذين نزلت الآية فيهم مع إخوانهم المنافقين.
3  كتبت (معصيت) بالتاء المفتوحة دون المربوطة التي يوقف عليها بالهاء في   موضعين من هذه السورة, ويوقف عليها بالهاء ويجوز بالتاء أمل في الوصل فلا   بد من التاء.
4 قال ابن العربي: جهل هؤلاء اليهود أن الله تعالى حليم لا  يعاجل بالعقوبة  من سبه فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا أحد أصبر على الأذى  من الله يدعون  له الصاحبة والولد وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم".
5 روى الترمذي  وصححه عن أنس "أن يهوديا أتى على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وعلى أصحابه  فقال: السام عليكم. فرد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقال أتدرون ما قال  هذا؟ قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم قال كذا ردوه علي فردوه  فقال: قلت السام  عليكم؟ قال: نعم فقال النبي عند ذلك إذا سلم عليكم أهل  الكتاب فقولوا: عليك  ما قلت, فأنزل الله تعالى (وإذا جاؤوك) الآية.
6 الجمهور أن حرمة تناجي  الاثنين دون الثالث والثلاثة دون الرابع وهكذا هو  باق على تحريمه وليس  مخصوصا بحالة الحرب كما في عهد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم لأن ألفاظ  الحديث عامة. منها حديث الصحيح عن ابن عمر: "إذا كان  ثلاثة فلا ينتاجى  اثنان دون الواحد". وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إذا كنتم  ثلاثة فلا يتناجى  اثنان دون الآخر حتى تختلطوا بالناس من أجل أن يحزنه".
7 اختلف في جواز  ومنع السلام على أهل الكتاب والذي عليه الجمهور جوازه  للسنة الصحيحة في ذلك  ويرى بعضهم وجوب الرد لعموم الآية: {فحيوا بأحسن  منها أو ردوها} .
8 هي  قوله تعالى: {لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو   إصلاح بين الناس ومن يفعل ذلك ابتغاء مرضات الله فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما}
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المجادلة - (3)  
الحلقة (823)
سورة المجادلة
مدنية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
     المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 293الى صــــ 298)

**ياأيها   الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في المجالس فافسحوا يفسح الله لكم وإذا   قيل انشزوا فانشزوا يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات   والله بما تعملون خبير (11) ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا   بين يدي نجواكم صدقة ذلك خير لكم وأطهر فإن لم تجدوا فإن الله غفور رحيم   (12) أأشفقتم أن تقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقات فإذ لم تفعلوا وتاب الله   عليكم فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الله ورسوله والله خبير بما   تعملون (13) 
شرح الكلمات:
تفسحوا في المجالس: أي توسعوا في المجالس التي هي مجالس علم وذكر.
فافسحوا يفسح الله لكم: أي في الجنة وفي الرزق والقبر.
انشزوا فانشزوا: أي قوموا للصلاة أو لغيرها من أعمال البر.
يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم: أي بالنصر وحسن الذكر في الدنيا وفي غرفات الجنان في الآخرة.
والذين أوتوا العلم درجات: أي ويرفع الذين أوتوا العلم درجات عالية لجمعهم بين العلم والعمل.
إذا ناجيتم الرسول: أي أردتم مناجاته.
فقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقة: أي قبل المناجاة تصدقوا بصدقة ثم ناجوه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ذلك خير لكم وأطهر: أي تقديم الصدقة بين يدي المناجاة خير لما فيه من نفع الفقراء وأطهر لذنوبكم.
فإن لم تجدوا: أي فإن لم تجدوا ما تتصدقون به.
فإن الله غفور رحيم: أي غفور لمناجاتكم رحيم بكم فليس عليكم في المناجاة بدون صدقة إثم.
أأشفقتم أن تقدموا بين يدي: أي أخفتم الفقر إن قدمتم بين يدي نجواكم صدقات.
نجواكم صدقات؟
فإذ لم تفعلوا وتاب الله عليكم: أي تقديم الصدقات، وتاب الله عليكم بأن رخص لكم في تركها.
فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة: أي على الوجه المطلوب من إقامتها وأخرجوا الزكاة.
وأطيعوا الله ورسوله: أي وداوموا على إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وطاعة الله ورسوله.
والله خبير بما تعملون: أي من أعمال البر والإحسان وسيثيبكم على ذلك بالجنة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تربية المؤمنين وتهذيبهم ليكملوا ويسعدوا فقال   تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} أي صدقوا الله ورسوله {إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في   المجالس} أي إذا قال لكم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو غيره توسعوا1 في   المجلس ليجد غيركم مكانا بينكم فتوسعوا ولا تضنوا بالقرب من الرسول أو من   العالم الذي يعلمكم أو المذكر الذي يذكركم وإن أنتم تفسحتم أي فإن الله   تعالى يكافئكم فيوسع عليكم في الدنيا بسعة الرزق وفي البرزخ في القبر وفي   الآخرة في غرفات الجنان.
وقوله تعالى: {وإذا قيل انشزوا} 2 أي قوموا من  المجلس لعلة أو للصلاة أو  للقتال أو لفعل بر وخير فانشزوا أي خفوا وقوموا  يئبكم الله فيرفع الله  الذين آمنوا منكم درجات3 بالنصر والذكر الحسن في  الدنيا وفي غرف الجنة في  الآخرة والذين أوتوا العلم درجات أي ويرفع الذين  أوتوا العلم منكم أيها  المؤمنون درجات عالية لجمعهم بين الإيمان والعلم  والعمل.
وقوله: {والله بما تعملون خبير} يذكرهم تعالى بعلمه بهم في جميع أحوالهم ليراقبوه ويكثروا من طاعته ويحافظوا على تقواه.
وقوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا بين يدي  نجواكم  صدقة} أمرهم تعالى إذا أراد أحدهم أن يناجي رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  ويكلمه وحده أن يقدم صدقة أولا ثم يطلب المناجاة وكان هذا  لمصلحة الفقراء  أولا ثم للتخفيف4 عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ كل  مؤمن يود أن يخلو  برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقرب منه ويكلمه والرسول  بشر لا يتسع لكل  أحد فشرع الله هذه الصدقة فأعلمهم أنه يريد التخفيف عن  رسوله. فلما علموا  بذلك وتحرجوا من بذل صدقة وأكثرهم فقراء 
لا يجدها نسخ تعالى ذلك ولم تدم مدة الوجوب أكثر من ليالي ونسخها الله تعالى بقوله الآتي أأشفقتم. الآية.
وقوله  تعالى {ذلك خير لكم وأطهر} 5 أي تقديم الصدقة بين يدي المناجاة خير  لكم  حيث تعود الصدقة على الفقراء إخوانكم وأطهر أي لنفوسكم لأن النفس تطهر   بالعمل الصالح وقوله تعالى {فإن لم تجدوا} أي ما تقدمونه صدقة قبل  المناجاة  فناجوه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا حرج عليكم لعدم وجدكم فإن الله  غفور لكم  رحيم بكم. وقوله تعالى {أأشفقتم6} أي أخفتم الفاقة والفقر إن  أنتم ألزمتم  بالصدقة بين يدي كل مناجاة وعليه فإن لم تفعلوا وتاب الله  عليكم برفع هذا  الواجب ونسخه فرجع بكم إلى عهد ما قبل وجوب الصدقة فأقيموا  الصلاة بأدائها  في أوقاتها في جماعة المؤمنين مراعين شرائطها وأركانها  وسننها وآدابها  وآتوا الزكاة الواجبة في أموالكم. وأطيعوا الله ورسوله في  أمرها ونهيهما  يكفكم ذلك عوضا عن الصدقة التي نسخت تخفيا عليكم ورحمة بكم.
وقوله {والله بما تعملون خبير7} أي فراقبوه في طاعته وطاعة رسوله تفلحوا فتنجوا من النار وتدخلوا الجنة دار الأبرار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الندب إلى فضيلة التوسع في مجالس العلم والتذكير.
2- الندب والترغيب في القيام بالمعروف وأداء الواجبات إذا دعى المؤمن إلى ذلك.
3- فضيلة الإيمان وفضل العلم والعمل به.
4-  مشروعية النسخ في الشريعة قبل العمل بالمنسوخ وبعده إذ هذه الصدقة نسخت   قبل أن يعمل بها اللهم إلا ما كان من علي8 رضي الله عنه فإنه أخبر أنه  تصدق  بدينار وناجى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم نسخت هذه الصدقة فكان  يقول  في القرآن آية لم يعمل بها أحد غيري وهي فضيلة له رضي الله عنه.
5- في إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وطاعة الله ورسوله في الواجبات والمحرمات عوض عما يفوت المؤمن من النوافل.
__________
1  قال قتادة: كانوا يتنافسون في مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمروا أن   يفسح بعضهم لبعض، وروي عن ابن عباس أن هذا في صفوف القتال إذ كانوا  يتشاحون  على الصف الأول فأمروا بالفسح لبعضهم حتى يتمكنوا من الوقوف في  الصف الأول  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واللفظ عام يشمل هذا وذاك.  قال القرطبي:  والصحيح في الآية أنها عامة في كل مجلس اجتمع فيه المسلمون  للخير والأجر  سواء كان مجلس حرب أو علم أو ذكر أو مجلس صلاة كيوم الجمعة  وفي الحديث  الصحيح: "نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقام الرجل من  مجلسه ويجلس  فيه آخر ولكن تفسحوا وتوسعوا".
2 قال قتادة: المعنى: أجيبوا إذا دعيتم  إلى أمر بمعروف، والنشر: الارتفاع  مأخوذ من نشز الأرض وهو ارتفاعها، ومنه  قيل للمرأة التي تترفع على زوجها  ناشز.
3 في الآية مدح لأهل العلم: قاله  ابن مسعود وفي الحديث: "فضل العالم على  العابد كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على  سائر الكواكب". وقيل لعمر رضي الله عنه  في مولى استخلفه فقال: إنه قارئ  لكتاب الله وإنه عالم بالفرائض أما إن  نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال:  "إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواما ويضع  آخرين" وعن ابن عباس: خير سليمان  بين العلم والمال والملك فاختار العلم  فأعطي المال والملك معه.
4 قال  ابن عباس: نزلت بسبب أن المسلمين كانوا يكثرون المسائل على رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم حتى شقوا عليه فأراد الله أن يخفف عن رسوله فأنزل  هذه الآية  فلما نزلت كف الناس.
5 قال ابن العربي: في الآية دليل على أن الأحكام  لا تترب بحسب المصالح فإن  الله تعالى قال {ذلك خير لكم وأطهر} ثم نسخ ذلك  مع كونه خيرا وأطهر. ولكن  قد يقال إن ما قد نسخ من أجله قد يكون أكثر منفعة  للمسلمين في دينهم  ودنياهم. وإن كان خافيا عن المسلمين لا يعلمونه.
6  الاستفهام المراد به لوم الأصحاب على تأخرهم عن المناجاة لما فرضت عليها   الصدقة. قيل كان ما بين الآيتين الناسخة والمنسوخة عشرة أيام.
7 الجملة تذييل لجملة: (فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة) وهي كناية عن التحذير من التفريط في طاعة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
8  روي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: لقد كانت لعلي رضي الله عنه  ثلاث  لو كانت لي واحدة منهن كانت أحب إلي من حمر النعم: تزويجه فاطمة  وإعطاؤه  الراية يوم خيبر وآية النجوى.
******************************  *******
ألم  تر إلى الذين تولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم ما هم منكم ولا منهم ويحلفون  على  الكذب وهم يعلمون (14) أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا إنهم ساء ما كانوا  يعملون  (15) اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله فلهم عذاب مهين (16)  لن تغني  عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها  خالدون  (17) يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فيحلفون له كما يحلفون لكم ويحسبون  أنهم على  شيء ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون (18) استحوذ عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر  الله  أولئك حزب الشيطان ألا إن حزب الشيطان هم الخاسرون (19) 
شرح الكلمات:
ألم تر إلى الذين تولوا: أي ألم تنظر إلى المنافقين الذين تولوا.
قوما غضب الله عليهم: أي اليهود.
ما هم منكم ولا منهم: أي ما هم منكم أيها المؤمنون ولا منهم أي من اليهود بل هم مذبذبون.
ويحلفون على الكذب وهم: أي يحلفون لكم أنهم مؤمنون وهم يعلمون أنهم غير مؤمنين.
يعلمون
إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون: أي قبح أشد القبح عملهم وهو النفاق والمعاصي.
اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة: أي سترا على أنفسهم وأموالهم فادعوا الإيمان كذبا وحلفوا أنهم مؤمنون وما هم بمؤمنين.
فصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي فصدوا بتلك الأيمان المؤمنين عن سبيل الله التي هي جهادهم وقتالهم.
فيحلفون له كما يحلفون لكم: أي يوم يبعثهم من قبورهم يوم القيامة يحلفون لله أنهم كانوا مؤمنين كما يحلفون اليوم لكم أنهم مؤمنون.
ويحسبون أنهم على شيء: أي يظنون في أيمانهم الكاذبة أنهم على شيء من الحق.
استحوذ عليهم الشيطان: أي غلب عليهم الشيطان.
فأنساهم ذكر الله: فلم يذكروه بألسنتهم إلا تقية ولا يذكرون وعده ولا وعيده.
أولئك حزب الشيطان: أي أولئك البعداء أتباع الشيطان وجنده.
ألا إن حزب الشيطان هم: أي إن أتباع الشيطان وجنده هم المغبونون الخاسرون في صفقة حياتهم.
الخاسرون
معنى الآيات:
في  هذه الأيام التي نزلت فيها هذه السورة كان النفاق بالمدينة بالغا أشده،   وكان اليهود كذلك كثيرين ومتحزبين ضد الإسلام والمسامين وذلك قبل إجلائهم   من المدينة ففي هذه الآية يحذر الله تعالى رسوله والمؤمنين من العدوين  معا  ويكشف الستار عنهم ليظهرهم على حقيقتهم ليحذرهم المؤمنون فيقول تعالى  {ألم  تر1} أي تنظر يا رسولنا إلى الذين تولوا قوما غضب2 الله عليهم وهم  اليهود  تولاهم المنافقون ولاية نصرة وتحزب ضد الرسول والمؤمنين. يقول  تعالى هؤلاء  المنافقون ما هم منكم أيها المؤمنون ولا منهم من اليهود بل هم  مذبذبون  حيارى يترددون بينكم وبين اليهود معكم في الظاهر ومع اليهود في  الباطن.
وقوله  تعالى: {ويحلفون على الكذب وهم يعلمون3} أي أنهم كاذبون إذ كانوا  يأتون  رسول الله ويحلفون له أنهم مؤمنون به وبما جاء به وهم يعلمون أنهم  كاذبون  إذ هم غير مؤمنين به ولا مصدقين. فتوعدهم الله عز وجل بقوله: {أعد  الله لهم  عذابا شديدا} أي هيأ لهم وأحضره وذلك يوم القيامة، وندد بصنيعهم  وقبح  سلوكهم بقوله إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون ولذا أعد لهم العذاب 
الشديد لسوء سلوكهم وقبح أعمالهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {اتخذوا أيمانهم4 جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله فلهم عذاب مهين} أي  اتخذ  هؤلاء المنافقون أيمانهم التي يحلفونها لكم بأنهم مؤمنون وما هم  بمؤمنين  اتخذوها ستارة ووقاية يقون بها أنفسهم من القتل وأموالهم من الأخذ  فصدوا  بتلك الأيمان الكاذبة المؤمنين عن سبيل الله التي هي قتالهم لأنهم  كفار  مشركون يجب قتالهم حتى يدخلوا في دين الله أو يهلكوا لأنهم ليسوا أهل  كتاب  فتقبل منهم الجزية.
وقوله تعالى {فلهم عذاب مهين} أي يوم القيامة يهانون ويذلون به.
وقوله  تعالى {لن تغني 5عنهم} أي يوم القيامة أموالهم التي يجمعونها  ويتمتعون بها  اليوم كما لا تغني عنهم أولادهم الذين يعتزون بهم من الله  شيئا من الإغناء  فلا تقبل منهم فدية فيفتدون بأموالهم ولا يطلبون من  أولادهم نصرة  فينصرونهم. أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون لا يخرجون منها  ولا يموتون  فيها ولا يحيون.
وقوله تعالى {يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا} أي اذكر يا رسولنا  يوم يبعثهم الله  جميعا في عرصات القيامة فيحلفون6 له أنهم كانوا مؤمنين  كما يحلفون لكم  اليوم أنهم مؤمنون. ويحسبون اليوم أي يظنون أنهم على كل شيء  من الصواب  والحق ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون استحوذ7 عليهم الشيطان أي غلب عليهم  فأنساهم  ذكر الله فلا يذكرونه إلا قليلا كما أنساهم ذكر وعده ووعيده فلذا  هم لا  يرغبون في ما عنده ولا يرهبون مما لديه. أولئك حزب الشيطان أي أتباعه   وجنده. ألا إن حزب8 الشيطان أي أتباعه وجنده هم الخاسرون أي المغبونون في   صفقتهم في هذه الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة موالاة اليهود.
2- حرمة الحلف على الكذب وهي اليمين الغموس.
3- من علامات استحواذ الشيطان على الإنسان تركه لذكر الله بقلبه ولسانه ولوعده ووعيده بأعماله وأقواله.
__________
1  الاستفهام تعجبي ووجه التعجب من حالهم أنهم تولوا قوما من غير جنسهم   وليسوا على دينهم وإنما حملهم الاشتراك في عداوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   والمؤمنين.
2 عرف اليهود بالقرآن بأنهم المغضوب عليهم وتكرر ذلك في القرآن الكريم.
3  روي عن عكرمة وابن عباس في سبب نزول هذه الآية: أن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم كان جالسا في ظل شجرة قد كان الظل يتقلص عنه إذ قال يجيئكم الساعة  رجل  أزرق ينظر إليكم نظر شيطان فنحن على ذلك إذ أقبل رجل أزرق قد عاينه  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال. علام تشتمني أنت وأصحابك؟ قال دعني أجيئك  بهم فمر  فجاء بهم فحلفوا جميعا أنه ما كان من ذلك شيء فأنزل الله تعالى:  (يوم  يبعثهم الله جميعا) .
4 (اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة) الجملة مستأنفة استأنافا  بيانيا لأن سائلا قد  يسأل: ما الذي حملهم على الحلف الكاذب؟ فالجواب  اتخاذهم أيمانهم جنة  والجنة الوقاية من جن إذا استتر أي: وقاية من شعور  المسلمين ليتمكنوا من  الصد عن الإسلام تحت شعاره.
5 في الآية إشارة إلى  أن كبار المنافقين كانوا ذوي ثروة ومال وهذا من  الأسباب الحاملة لهم على  البقاء على الكفر حفاظا على أموالهم ومراكزهم في  المجتمع في نظرهم، فأخبر  تعالى أن مالهم الذي يحافظون عليه أولادهم الذين  يعتزون بهم إذا نزل بهم  عذاب الله لن يغني ذلك عنهم من الله شيئا.
6 صح الحديث بأن من مات على  شيء يبعث عليه، ولما مات المنافقون على النفاق  بعثوا عليه، فلذا يحلفون لله  تعالى أنهم كانوا مؤمنين كما هم يحلفون في  الدنيا بأنهم مؤمنون وهم  كاذبون، وهذا كقوله تعالى: {وما كان فتنتهم إلا  أن قالوا والله ما كنا  مشركين} . وهذا في عرصات القيامة.
7 مجرد استحوذ: حاذ الشيء: إذا أحاطه  وصرفه كيف يريد، يقال: حاذ العير:  إذا جمعها وساقها غالبا لها فاشتقوا منه  استفعل: للاستيلاء، والتدبير  والمعالجة ولا يقال استحوذ إلا لمن كان عاقلا  يحسن التدبير والتصريف.
8 جيء بحرف التنبيه والاستفتاح (ألا) تنبيها على  أهمية ما دخلت عليه وأنه  مما يحق أن ينتبه له. وضمير الفصل (هو) لإفادة  القصر، وهو قصر إدعائي  للمبالغة في مقدار خسرانهم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المجادلة - (1)  
الحلقة (824)
**سورة الحشر
مدنية وآياتها أربع وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 298الى صــــ 304)

**إن   الذين يحادون الله ورسوله أولئك في الأذلين (20) كتب الله لأغلبن أنا   ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز (21) لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون   من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم   أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها   الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألا إن حزب   الله هم المفلحون (22) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله: أي يخالفون الله ورسوله فيما يأمران به وينهيان عنه.
أولئك في الأذلين: أي المغلوبين المقهورين.
كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي: أي كتب في اللوح المحفوظ أو قضى وحكم بأن يغلب بالحجة أو السيف.
يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله: أي يصادقون من يخالف الله ورسوله بمحبتهم ونصرهم.
ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو: أي يقصدونهم بالسوء ويقاتلونهم على الإيمان كما وقع للصحابة.
إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم 
أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان: أي أثبت الإيمان في قلوبهم.
وأيدهم بروح منه: أي برهان ونور وهدى.
رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه: أي رضي الله عنهم بطاعتهم إياه في الدنيا ورضوا عنه في الآخرة بإدخاله إياهم في الجنة.
ألا أن حزب الله هم المفلحون: أي ألا إن جند الله وأولياءه هم الفائزون بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر  تعالى موجها المؤمنين مرشدا لهم إلى أقوم طريق وأكمل الأحوال فيقول:  {إن  الذين يحادون الله ورسوله} أي يخالفونهما في أمرهما ونهيهما وما  يدعوان  إليه من الدين الحق {أولئك} أي المخالفون في زمرة الأذلين1 في  الدنيا  والآخرة. وقوله تعالى {كتب2 الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي} أي كتب في  اللوح  المحفوظ وقضى بأن يغلب رسوله أعداءه بالحجة والسيف3. {إن الله قوي  عزيز} أي  ذو قوة لا تقهر وعزة لا ترام فلذا قضى بنصرة رسوله على أعدائه  مهما كانت  قوتهم.
وقوله تعالى: {لا تجد قوما يؤمنون4 بالله واليوم الآخر} يقول  تعالى لرسوله  لا تجد أناسا يؤمنون بالله إيمانا صادقا بالله ربا وإلها  وباليوم الآخر  يوادون بالمحبة والنصرة من حاد الله ورسوله بمخالفتهما في  أمرهما ونهيهما  وما يدعوان إليه من توحيد الله وطاعته وطاعة رسوله ولو  كانوا أقرب قريب  إليهم من أب أو أبن أو أخ أو عشيرة. وقوله تعالى {أولئك  كتب} أي الله  تعالى في قلوبهم الإيمان أي أثبته وقرره فيها فهو لا يبرح  ينير لهم طريق  الهدى حتى ينتهوا إلى جوار ربهم.
{وأيدهم بروح منه5} أي  ببرهان ونور منه سبحانه وتعالى هذا في الدنيا وأما  في الآخرة فيدخلهم جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار أي بساتين غناء تجري  الأنهار المختلفة من خلال  الأشجار والقصور خالدين فيها لا يخرجون منها  أبدا، وفوق ذلك رضي الله عنهم  بطاعتهم إياه ورضوا عنه في الآخرة بإدخاله  إياهم الجنة دار المتقين.
وقوله  تعالى: {أولئك حزب الله} أي أولئك العالون في كمالاتهم الروحية حزب  الله  أي جنده وأولياؤه، ثم أعلن تعالى عن فوزهم ونجاحهم فقال: {ألا إن حزب  الله  هم المفلحون} 6 أي الفائزون يوم القيامة بالنجاة من النار ودخول  الجنة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- كتب الله الذل والصغار على من حاده وحاد رسوله بمخالفتهما فيما يحبان ويكرهان.
2- قضى الله تعالى بنصرة رسوله فنصره إنه قوي عزيز.
3-  7حرمة موالاة الكافر بالنصرة والمحبة ولو كان أقرب قريب، وقد قاتل  أصحاب  رسول الله آباءهم وأبناءهم وإخوانهم وعشيرتهم في بدر. وفيهم نزلت  هذه الآية  تبشرهم برضوان الله تعالى لهم، وإنعامه عليهم اللهم اجعلنا منهم  واحشرنا  في زمرتهم.
__________
1 (الأذلين) جمع الأذل وهو: الأكثر ذلا من كل ذليل والذل المهانة والصغار والإحتقار.
2  روي أن مقاتلا قال: قال المؤمنون لئن فتح الله لنا مكة والطائف وخيبر  وما  حولهن رجونا أن يظهرنا الله على فارس والروم فقال عبد الله بن أبي بن  سلول  أتظنون أن الروم وفارس مثل القرى التي غلبتم عليها، والله لأنهم أكثر  عددا  وأشد بطشا من أن تظنوا فيهم ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى: {كتب الله  لأغلبن} أي:  قضى الله ذلك.
3 من بعث منهم بالحجة فإنه غالب بالحجة ومن بعثه بالسيف فهو غالب بالسيف بإذنه تعالى.
4  ذكر لنزول هذه الآية عدة أسباب وهي وإن لم تنزل في كلها فإنها منطبقة   عليها فقيل: إنها نزلت في عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول فقد جاء   لوالده بفضلة ماء من شراب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعل الله يطهر قلبه   من النفاق فسأله ما هذا فأخبره فقال عليه لعائن الله: فهلا جئتني ببول  أمك  فإنه أطهر منها فغضب وجاء يستأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  قتله  فلم يأذن له، وقيل نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق لما ضرب والده بشدة لما سب  له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقيل: نزلت في الذين بارزوا أقربائهم  يوم  بدر.
5 قيل هو جبريل، وقيل: بنصر منه، وقال الربيع بن أنس: بالقرآن وحججه.
6 استدل مالك بهذه الآية (لا تجد قوما..) الخ على معاداة القدرية وترك مجالستهم. إذا كان هذا في القدرية فكيف بالرافضة؟!
7  روي أن داود عليه السلام قال: إلهي: أمن حزبك وحول عرشك؟ فأوحى الله  إليه:  يا داود: الغاضة أبصارهم النقية قلوبهم السليمة أكفهم. أولئك حزبي  وحول  عرشي.
***************************

سورة الحشر1
مدنية وآياتها أربع وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبح لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم (1) هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب من ديارهم 
لأول  الحشر ما ظننتم أن يخرجوا وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله فأتاهم  الله  من حيث لم يحتسبوا وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي   المؤمنين فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار (2) ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء   لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار (3) ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله   ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب (4) ما قطعتم من لينة أو   تركتموها قائمة على أصولها فبإذن الله وليخزي الفاسقين (5)
شرح الكلمات:
سبح2 لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض: أي نزه الله تعالى وقدسه بلسان الحال والقال ما في السموات وما في الأرض من سائر الكائنات.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي العزيز في انتقامه من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبيره لأوليائه.
هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من: أي أخرج يهود بني النضير من ديارهم بالمدينة.
أهل الكتاب من ديارهم
لأول الحشر: أي لأول حشر كان وثاني حشر كان من خيبر إلى الشام.
ما ظننتم أن يخرجوا: أي ما ظننتم أيها المؤمنون أن بني النضير يخرجون من ديارهم.
وطنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله: أي وظن يهود بني النضير أن حصونهم تمنعهم مما قضى الله به عليهم من إجلائهم من المدينة.
فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا: أي فجاءهم الله من حيث لم يظنوا أنهم يؤتون منه.
وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب: أي وقذف الله تعالى الخوف الشديد من محمد وأصحابه.
يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم: أي يخربون بيوتهم حتى لا ينتفع بها المؤمنون وليأخذوا بعض أبوابها وأخشابها المستحسنة معهم.
وأيدي المؤمنين: إذ كانوا يهدمون عليهم الحصون ليتمكنوا من قتالهم.
فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار: أي فاتعظوا بحالهم يا أصحاب العقول ولا تغتروا ولا تعتمدوا إلا على الله سبحانه وتعالى.
ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء: أي ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الخروج من المدينة.
لعذبهم في الدنيا: أي بالقتل والسبي كما عذب بني قريظة إخوانهم بذلك.
ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله: جزاهم بما جزاهم به من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة بسبب مخالفتهم لله ورسوله ومعاداتهم لهما.
ما قطعتم من لينة أو تركتموها: أي ما قطعتم أيها المؤمنون من نخلة لينة أو تركتموها بلا قطع.
فبإذن الله وليخزي الفاسقين: أي فاقطع ما قطعتم وترك ما تركتم كان بإرادة الله وكان ليجزي الله الفاسقين يهود بني النضير.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر  تعالى عن جلاله وعظمته بأنه سبحه أي نزهه عن كل النقائص من الشريك   والمصاحبة والولد والعجز والنقص مطلقا بلسان القال ولسان الحال جميع ما في   السموات وما في الأرض من الملائكة والإنس والجن والحيوان والشجر والحجر   والمدر، وأنه هو العزيز الانتقام الحكيم في تدبير حياة الأنام. هو الذي   أخرج الذين كفروا من ديارهم يهود بني النضير3 أجلاهم من ديارهم بالمدينة   لأول الحشر4 إلى أذرعات بالشام ومنهم من نزل بخيبر وسيكون لهم حشر آخر حيث   حشرهم عمر وأجلاهم من خيبر إلى الشام.
وقوله تعالى في خطاب المؤمنين:  {ما ظننتم أن يخرجوا} أي من ديارهم وظنوا  هم أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله.  فخاب ظنهم إذ أتاهم أمر الله من حيث لم  يظنوا وذلك بأن قذف في 
قلوبهم  الرعب والخوف الشديد من الرسول وأصحابه حتى أصبحوا يخربون بيوتهم  بأيديهم  وأيدي المؤمنين. المؤمنون يخربونها من الظاهر لفتح البلاد وهم  يخربونها من  الباطن وذلك أن الصلح الذي تم بينهم وبين الرسول والمؤمنين  أنهم يحملون  أموالهم إلا الحلقة أي السلاح ويجلون عن البلاد إلى الشام وهو  أول حشر لهم  فكانوا إذا أعجبهم الباب أو الخشبة نزعوها من محلها فيخرب  البيت لذلك.  وقوله تعالى {فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار} أي البصائر والنهي أي  اتعظوا بحال  بني النضير الأقوياء كيف قذف الله الرعب في قلوبهم وأجلوا عن  ديارهم  فاعتبروا يا أولي البصائر فلا تغتروا بقواكم ولكن اعتمدوا على  الله وتوكلوا  عليه.
وقوله تعالى: {ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم5 الجلاء} أزلا في اللوح  المحفوظ  لعذبهم في الدنيا بالسبي والقتل كما عذب بني قريظة بعدهم. ولهم في  الآخرة  عذاب النار، ثم علل تعالى لهذا العذاب الذي أنزله وينزله بهم بقوله:  {ذلك  بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله} أي خالفوهما وعادوهما، ومن يشاق الله  يعاقبه  بأشد العقوبات فإن الله شديد العقاب.
وقوله تعالى {ما قطعتم من6  لينة} أي من نخلة لينة أو تركتموها بلا قطع  قائمة على أصولها فقد كان ذلك  بإذن الله فلا إثم عليكم فيه فقد أسر به  المؤمنون وأخزى به الفاسقين  اليهود.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان جلال الله وعظمته مع عزه وحكمته في تسبيحه من كل المخلوقات  العلوية  والسفلية وفي إجلاء بني النضير من ديارهم وهو أول حشر وإجلاء تم  لهم  وسيعقبه حشر ثان وثالث.7
2- بيان أكبر عبرة في خروج بني النضير، وذلك  لما كان لهم من قوة ولما عليه  المؤمنون من ضعف ومع هذا فقد انهزموا شر  هزيمة وتركوا البلاد والأموال  ورحلوا إلى غير رجعة. فعلى مثل هذا يتعظ  المتعظون فإنه لا قوة تنفع مع قوة  الله، فلا يغتر العقلاء بقواهم المادية  بل عليهم أن يعتمدوا على الله  أولا وآخرا.
3- علة هزيمة بني النضير ليست  إلا محادتهم لله والرسول ومخالفتهم لهما  وهذه سنته تعالى في كل من يحاده  ويحاد رسوله فإنه ينزل به أشد أنواع  العقوبات.
4- عفو الله تعالى على  المجتهد إذا أخطأ وعدم مؤاخذته، فقد اجتهد المؤمنون  في قطع نخل بني النضير  من أجل إغاظتهم حتى ينزلوا من حصونهم. وأخطأوا في  ذلك إذ قطع النخل المثمر  فساد، ولكن الله تعالى لم يؤاخذهم لأنهم مجتهدون.
__________
1  وسماها ابن عباس سورة بني النضير لذكر قصة بني النضير فيها وسماها  الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم (سورة الحشر) في حديث الترمذي عن معقل بن يسار  أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من قال حين يصبح ثلاث مرات أعوذ بالله  السميع  العليم من الشيطان الرجيم وقرأ ثلاث آيات من آخر سورة الحشر (هو  الله) الخ  وكل الله به سبعين ألف ملك يصلون عليه حتى يمسي وإن مات في يومه  مات شهيدا،  ومن قرأها حين يمسي كذلك". وقال فيه: حسن غريب.
2 في قوله تعالى: (سبح  لله) الخ تذكير للمؤمنين بتسبيح الله تعالى وأنه من  الذكر الذي هو علة  الوجود، وتركه مهلكة كالتي حلت ببني النضير لتركهم  ذلك.
3 بنو النضير:  رهط من اليهود من ذرية هارون عليه السلام نزلوا المدينة في  فتن بني إسرائيل  انتظارا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان من أمرهم ما قص  تعالى في هذه  السورة.
4 الحشر: الجمع أي: جمع الناس في مكان واحد، والمراد هنا: حشر  يهود جزيرة  العرب إلى أرض غيرها أي: جمعهم للخروج، ولذا هو يرادف الجلاء إذ  كان  الجلاء لجماعة عظيمة تجمع من الديار المتفرقة، واللام في قوله: (لأول   الحشر) هي لام التوقيت التي تدخل على أول الوقت نحو (فطلقوهن لعدتهن) أي:   لأول عدتهن وهو الطهر الذي لم تمس فيه.
5 الفرق بين الجلاء والإخراج أن  الجلاء يكون بالأهل والأولاد وأما الإخراج  قد يكون بدون ذلك وكلاهما مفارقة  المرء وطنه ويقال: جلا المرء بنفسه  وأجلاه غيره.
6 كان هذا من باب  إلجاء العدو إلى ترك المقاومة والاستسلام واللينة:  بمعنى: النخلة، واختير  لفظ اللينة دون النخلة: لخفته وهو اللون دون العجوة  والبرني.
7 الحشر:  أي الجمع الأول هو إجلاؤهم من المدينة، والثاني: هو إجلاؤهم عن  الديار  الحجازية على يد عمر رضي الله عنه لوصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بذلك في  قوله " لا يجتمع دينان في الجزيرة" والثالث: هو إجلاؤهم من  فلسطين بعد  تجمعهم فيها وإقام دولتهم. جاء بهذا حديث مسلم "لتقاتلن اليهود  ... "  الحديث فسوف يتم إجلاؤهم حتى لا يجتمعوا مرة أخرى إلى قيام الساعة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المجادلة - (2)  
الحلقة (825)
**سورة الحشر
مدنية وآياتها أربع وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 304الى صــــ 311)

**وما   أفاء الله على رسوله منهم فما أوجفتم عليه من خيل ولا ركاب ولكن الله  يسلط  رسله على من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير (6) ما أفاء الله على رسوله  من  أهل القرى فلله وللرسول ولذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل كي  لا  يكون دولة بين الأغنياء منكم وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه  فانتهوا  واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب (7) 
شرح الكلمات:
وما أفاء الله على رسوله منهم: أي وما رد الله ليد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مال بني النضير.
1 فما أوجفتم عليه من خيل ولا: أي أسرعتم في طلبه والحصول عليه خيلا ولا إبلا أي لم تعانوا فيه مشقة.
ركاب
ولكن الله يسلط رسله على من يشاء: أي وقد سلط رسول الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على بني النضير ففتح بلادهم صلحا.
وما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى: أي وما رد الله على رسوله من أموال أهل القرى التي لم يوجف عليها بخيل ركاب.
فلله وللرسول ولذي القربى: أي لله جزء وللرسول جزء ولقرابة الرسول جزء ولليتامى جزء وللمساكين
واليتامى والمساكين وابن جزء ولابن السبيل جزء تقسم على المذكورين 
السبيل بالسوية.
كي لا يكون دولة بين الأغنياء: أي كيلا يكون المال متداولا بين الأغنياء الأقوياء ولا يناله الضعفاء والفقراء.
منكم
وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما: أي وما أعطاكم الرسول وأذن لكم فيه أو أمركم به فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه
نهاكم عنه فانتهوا وحظره عليكم ولم يأذن لكم فيه فانتهوا عنه.
واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب: أي واتقوا الله فلا تعصوه ولا تعصوا رسوله واحذروا عقوبة الله على معصيته ومعصية رسوله فإن الله شديد العقاب.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في غزوة بني النضير إنه بعد الصلح الذي تم بينهم  وبين  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تركوا حوائطهم أي بساتينهم فيئا  لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورغب المسلمون في تلك البساتين ورأى بعضهم  أنها  ستقسم عليهم كما تقسم الغنائم فأبى الله تعالى ذلك عليهم وقال: {وما  أفاء  الله على رسوله} أي وما رد الله تعالى على رسوله من مال بني النضير.  وكلمة  رد تفسير لكلمة أفاء لأن الفيء الظل يتقلص ثم يرجع أي يرد وأموال  بني  النضير الأصل فيها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن بني النضير  عاهدوا  رسول الله وبمقتضى المعاهدة أبقى عليهم أموالهم فإذا تقضوا العهد  وخانوا لم  يستحقوا من المال شيئا لا سيما وأنهم تآمروا على قتله وكادوا  ينفذون  جريمتهم التي تحملوا تبعتها ولو لم ينفذوها. وبداية القضية  كالتالي:
أن  المعاهدة التي تمت بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين بني النضير من  جملة  بنودها أن يؤدوا مع الرسول ما يتحمل من ديات. وبعد وقعة أحد بنصف سنة  حدث  أن عمرو بن أمية الضمري قتل خطأ رجلين من بني كلب أو بني كلاب فجاء  ذووهم  يطالبون بديتهم من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ هو المسئول عن  المسلمين  فخرج صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بني النضير في قريتهم2 التي تبعد عن  المدينة  بميلين يطالب بالإسهام في دية الرجلين الكلابيين بحكم المعاهدة  فلما انتهى  إليهم أنزلوه هو وأصحابه بأحسن مجلس وقالوا ما تطلبه هو لك يا  أبا القاسم  ثم خلوا بأنفسهم وقالوا أن الفرصة سانحة للتخلص من الرجل  فجاءوا برحى  (مطحنة) من صخرة وطلعوا بها إلى سطح المنزل وهموا أن يسقطوها  على رأس رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في ظل الجدار مع أصحابه،  وقبل أن يسقطوا  الرحى أوحى الله إلى رسوله أن قم من مكانك فإن اليهود  أرادوا إسقاط حجر  عليك ليقتلوك فقام صلى الله عليه وسلم على الفور 
وتبعه أصحابه وسقط في  أيدي اليهود. وما إن رجع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  حتى أعلن الخروج إلى  بني النضير فإنهم نقضوا عهدهم ووجب قتالهم فنزل  بساحتهم وحاصرهم وجرت سفارة  وانتهت بصلح يقضى بأن يجلوا بني النضير عن  المدينة يحملون أموالهم على  إبلهم دون السلاح ويلتحقوا بأذرعات بالشام  فكان هذا أول حشر لهم إلى أرض  المعاد والمحشر إلا أسرتين نزلتا بخيبر أسرة  بني الحقيق الذين منهم حيي بن  أخطب والد صفية زوج الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم. ولهذه الغزوة بقيت ستأتي  عند قوله تعالى {ألم تر إلى الذين نافقوا  يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من  أهل الكتاب} الآيات.
من هنا علمنا أن مال بني النضير هو لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أفاءه  الله عليه فقال وما أفاء الله على رسوله منهم أي من  بني النضير. ولما طمع  المؤمنون فيه قال تعالى ردا عليهم فما أوجفتم3 عليه  أي على أموال بني  النضير أي ما ركبتم إليه خيلا ولا إبلا ولا أسرعتم عدوا  إليهم لأنهم في  طرف المدينة فلم تتحملوا سفرا ولا تعبا ولا قتالا موتا  وجراحات فلذا لا حق  لكم فيها فإنها فيء وليست بغنائم. ولكن الله4 يسلط رسله  على من يشاء بدون  حرب ولا قتال فيفيء عليهم بمال الكفرة الذي هو مال الله  فيرده على رسله,  وقد سلط الله حسب سنته في رسله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم  على أعدائه بني  النضير فحاز المال بدون قتال ولا سفر فهو له دون غيره ينفقه  كما يشاء ومع  هذا فقد أنفقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبق منه إلا قوت سنة  لأزواجه رضي  الله عنهن وأرضاهن. وقوله تعالى {والله على كل شيء قدير} لا  يمتنع منه  قوى, ولا يتعزز عليه شريف سرى.
وقوله تعالى {ما أفاء الله5  على رسوله من أهل القرى} أي من أموال أهل  القرى التي ما فتحت عنوة ولكن  صلحا فتلك الأموال تقسم فيئا على مل بين  تعالى فلله وللرسول ولذي القربى أي  قرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وهم بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب. واليتامى  الذين لا عائل لهم, والمساكين الذين  مسكنتهم الحاجة وابن السبيل وهو  المسافر المنقطع عن بلاده وداره وماله؟  وعلة ذلك بينها تعالى بقوله {كي لا  يكون} أي المال {دولة6} أي متداولا بين  الأغنياء منكم, ولا يناله الضعفاء  والفقراء فمن الرحمة والعدل أن يقسم  الفيء لعى هؤلاء الأصناف المذكورين وما  لله فهو ينفق في المصالح العامة  وكذلك ما للرسول بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه  وسلم والباقي للمذكورين, وكذا  خمس الغنائم فإنه يوزع على المذكورين في هذه  الآية أما الأربعة أخماس فعلى  المجاهدين.
وقوله تعالى: {وما آتاكم  الرسول} من مال وغيره {فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه} أي  من مال وغيره فانتهوا عنه  واتقوا الله فلا تعصوه ولا تعصوا رسوله وأحذروا  عقابه فإن الله شديد العقاب  أي معاقبته قاسية شديدة لا تطاق فيا ويل من  تعرض لها بالكفر والفجور  والظلم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن مال بني النضير كان فيئا خاصا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2-  أن الفيء وهو ما حصل عليه المسلمون بدون قتال7 وإنما بفرار العدو وتركه  أو  بصلح يتم بينه وبين المسلمين هذا الفيء يقسم على ما ذكر تعالى في هذه   الآية إذ قال وما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى فلله، وللرسول، ولذي   القربى، واليتامى، والمساكين، وابن السبيل. وأما الغنائم وهي ما أخذت عنوة   بالقوة وسافر إليها المسلمون فإنها تخمس خمس لله وللرسول ولذي القربى   واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل يوزع بينهم بالسوية، والأربعة الأخماس   الباقية تقسم على المجاهدين الذين شاركوا بالمعارك وخاضوها للراجل قسم   وللفارس قسمان.
3- وجوب طاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتطبيق  أحكامه والاستنان بسنته  المؤكدة وحرمة مخالفته فيما نهى عنه أمته روى  الشيخان أن ابن مسعود رضي  الله عنه قال لعن الله الواشمات8 والمتنمصات  والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات  لخلق الله فبلغ ذلك امرأة من أسد يقال لها أم  يعقوب كانت تقرأ القرآن  فقالت بلغني أنك لعنت كيت وكيت. فقال: مالي لا ألعن  من لعن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو في كتاب الله عز وجل؟ فقالت لقد  قرأت ما بين لوحي  المصحف فما وجدته، قال إن كنت قرأته فقد وجدته. أما قرأت  قوله تعالى {وما  آتاكم9 الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا} قالت: بلى.  قال: فإنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم قد نهى عنه. أي الوشم الخ..
__________
1  (فما أوجفتم) هذه الفاء واقعة في جواب الذي، إذ الموصول فيه معنى الشرط   فقوله: (وما أفاء) أي: والذي أفاءه الله على رسوله منهم فما أوجفتم ... )   الخ.
2 وكانت تسمى الزهرة وكان لها خمسة حصون.
3 الإيجاف: ضرب من سير الخيل وهو سير سريع والمراد: الركض للإغارة و (الركاب) اسم جمع للإبل التي تركب.
4 في الكلام حذف اقتضاه الإيجاز إذ التقدير: ولكن الله سلط عليهم رسوله, والله يسلط رسله على من يشاء.
5 هذه الآية بداية كلام مستأنف ابتدائيا فالأولى كانت بخاصة قسمة أموال بني النضير, وأما هذه فهي في بيان حكم الفيء في الإسلام.
6 (دولة) : ما يتداوله المتداولون, والتداول: التعاقب في التصرف في شيء وأصبحت خاصة بتداول الأموال.
7 هذه المسألة خلافية بين الفقهاء وما في التفسير هو الذي عليه الأكثرون منهم وهو الراجح والله أعلم.
8 الوشم معروف، ملعونة فاعلته والمفعول لها، والتنمص نتف الشعر من الوجه والتفلج توسعة ما بين الأسنان بمنشار وغيره للتجمل بذلك.
9  الإيتاء: مستعار لتبليغ الأمر إليهم إذ جعل تشريعه وتبليغه كإيتاء شيء   بأيديهم كقوله تعالى: {خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة} إذ يريد التشريع الذي شرعه   لهم في التوراة.
******************************
للفقراء  المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا من الله  ورضوانا  وينصرون الله ورسوله أولئك هم الصادقون (8) والذين تبوءوا الدار  والإيمان  من قبلهم يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما  أوتوا ويؤثرون  على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم  المفلحون (9)  والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين  سبقونا  بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رءوف رحيم  (10) 
شرح الكلمات:
يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا: أي هاجروا حال كونهم طالبين من الله رزقا يكفيهم ورضا منه تعالى.
أولئك هم الصادقون: أي في إيمانهم حيث تركوا ديارهم وأموالهم وهاجروا ينصرون الله ورسوله.
والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان: أي والأنصار الذين نزلوا المدينة وألفوا الإيمان بعدما اختاروه على الكفر.
من قبلهم: أي من قبل المهاجرين.
ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة: أي حسدا ولا غيظا.
مما أوتوا: أي مما أوتي إخوانهم المهاجرون من فيء بني النضير.
ويؤثرون على أنفسهم: أي في كل شيء حتى إن الرجل منهم تكون تحته المرأتان فيطلق أحداهما ليزوجها مهاجرا.
ولو كان بهم خصاصة: أي حاجة شديدة وخلة كبيرة لا يجدون ما يسدونها به.
ومن يوق شح نفسه: أي ومن يقه الله تعالى حرص نفسه على المال والبخل به.
والذين جاءوا من بعدهم: أي من بعد المهاجرين والأنصار من التابعين إلى يومنا هذا فما بعد.
ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين: أي حقدا أي انطواء على العداوة والبغضاء.
آمنوا
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن فيء بني النضير وتوزيع الرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم له فقال تعالى {للفقراء} أي أعجبوا1 أن يعطى فيء بني النضير   للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم يبتغون أي حال كونهم في   خروجهم يطلبون فضلا من الله أي رزقا يكف وجوههم عن المسألة ورضوانا من   ربهم أي رضا عنهم لا يعقبه سخط. 
إذ كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطى  فيء بني النضير للمهاجرين ولم يعط  للأنصار إلا ما كان من أبي دجانة وسهل  بن حنيف فقد ذكروا لرسوله الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم حاجة فأعطاهما. فتكلم  المنافقون للفتنة وعابوا صنيع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله  تعالى هذه الآية يعجب منهم الرسول  والمؤمنون في إنكارهم على عطاء رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم المهاجرين  دون الأنصار، وهو قوله تعالى {للفقراء  المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا2 من ديارهم  وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا  وينصرون الله ورسوله أولئك هم  الصادقون} أي في إيمانهم إذ صدقوا القول  بالعمل، وما كان معتقدا باطنا  أصبح عملا ظاهرا بهذه الأوصاف التي ذكر تعالى  للمهاجرين أعطاهم الرسول من  فيء بني النضير. وأما الأنصار الذين لم يعطهم  المال الزائل وهم في غير  حاجة إليه فقد أعطاهم ما هو خير من المال. واسمع  ثناؤه تعالى عليهم:  {والذين تبوأوا الدار} 3 أي المدينة النبوية والإيمان  أي بوأوه قلوبهم  وأحبوه وألفوه. من قبلهم أي من قبل نزول المهاجرين4 إلى  المدينة يحبون من  هاجر إليهم من سائر المؤمنين الذين يأتون فرارا بدينهم،  ولا يجدون في  صدورهم حاجة أي حسدا ولا غيظا مما أوتوا أي مما أعطوا الرسول  صلى الله  عليه وسلم المهاجرين. ويؤثرون على أنفسهم5 غيرهم من المهاجرين ولو  كان بهم  خصاصة أي حاجة شديدة وخلة كبيرة لا يجدون ما يسدونها به، وفي  السيرة من  عجيب إيثارهم العجب العجاب في أن الرجل يكون تحته امرأتان فيطلق  إحداهما  فإذا انتهت عدتها زوجها أخاه المهاجر فهل بعد هذا الإيثار من  إيثار؟.
وقوله تعالى {ومن يوق شح نفسه} 6أي من يقيه الله تعالى مرض الشح  وهو البخل  بالمال والحرص على جمعه ومنعه فهو في عداد المفلحين وقد وقى  الأنصار من  هذا الخطر فهم مفلحون فهذا أيضا ثناء عليهم وبشرى لهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {والذين جاءوا من بعدهم} أي من بعد المهاجرين الأولين  والأنصار  الذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان يقولون في دعائهم الدائم لهم {ربنا}  أي يا  ربنا {اغفر لنا} أي ذنوبنا واغفر {ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا  بالأيمان} وهم  المهاجرون والأنصار، {ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا}  بك وبرسولك  {ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم} أي ذو رأفة بعبادك ورحمة بالمؤمنين بك  فاستجب دعاءنا  فاغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا في الإيمان ولا تجعل في  قلوبنا غلا لهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان فضل المهاجرين والأنصار, وأن حبهم إيمان وبغضهم كفران.
2- فضيلة الإيثار على النفس.
3-  فضيلة إيواء المهاجرين ومساعدتهم على العيش في دار الهجرة المهاجرين  الذين  هاجروا في سبيل الله تعالى فرارا بدينهم ونصرة لإخوانهم المجاهدين   والمرابطين.
4- خطر الشح وهو البخل بما وجب إخراجه من المال والحرص على جمعه من الحلال والحرام.
5- بيان طبقات المسلمين ودرجاتهم وهي ثلاثة بالإجمال:
6- المهاجرون الأولون.
7- الأنصار الذين تبوءوا الدار "المدينة" وألفوا الإيمان.
8- من جاء بعدهم من التابعين وتابعي التابعين إلى قيام الساعة من أهل الإيمان والتقوى.
__________
1  وقيل: إن (للفقراء) بيان لقوله: {ولذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن   السبيل} ويكون: (للفقراء) : قيدا لذي القربى بحيث لا يعطى منهم إلا   الفقراء، وهذا مردود رده الشافعي على أبي حنيفة ردا عنيفا.
(أخرجوا) : أي: أحوجهم المشركون إلى الخروج وكانوا مائة رجل كذا قال القرطبي.
(تبوءوا  الدار والإيمان) لما كان التبوء يكون في الأماكن كان لابد من  تقدير لكلمة  الإيمان نحو: تبوءوا الدار والتزموا الإيمان أو ألفوا الإيمان  على حد  قولهم: علفتها تبنا وماء باردا. أي: وسقيتها ماء.
4 في العبارة تجوز أي:  من قبل نزول أكثر المهاجرين أو من قبل نزول الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالمدينة وهو سيد المهاجرين وسيد جميع العالمين.
5 أخرج مسلم والترمذي  عن أبي هريرة "أن رجلا بات به ضيف فلم يكن عنده إلا  قوته وقوت صبيانه فقال  لامرأته: نومي الصبيان وأطفئي السراج وقربي للضيف  ما عندك" فنزلت هذه  الآية: {ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة} .
6 ومما ورد في ذم الشح  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اتقوا الظلم فإن الظلم  ظلمات يوم القيامة،  واتقوا الشح فإن الشح أهلك من كان قبلكم حملهم على أن  سفكوا دماءهم  واستحلوا محارمهم".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الحشر - (3)  
الحلقة (826)
**سورة الحشر
مدنية وآياتها أربع وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 311الى صــــ 316)

**ألم   تر إلى الذين نافقوا يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب لئن   أخرجتم لنخرجن معكم ولا نطيع فيكم أحدا أبدا وإن قوتلتم لننصرنكم والله   يشهد إنهم لكاذبون (11) لئن أخرجوا لا يخرجون معهم ولئن قوتلوا لا ينصرونهم   ولئن نصروهم ليولن الأدبار ثم لا ينصرون (12) لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم  من  الله ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون (13) لا يقاتلونكم جميعا إلا في قرى  محصنة  أو من وراء جدر بأسهم بينهم شديد تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى ذلك  بأنهم قوم  لا يعقلون (14) 
شرح الكلمات:
ألم تر: أي ألم تنظر.
نافقوا: أي أظهروا الإيمان وأخفوا في نفوسهم الكفر.
لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من أهل: أي يهود بني النضير.
الكتاب
لئن أخرجتم: أي من دياركم بالمدينة.
لنخرجن معكم: أي نخرج معكم ولا نبقى بعدكم في المدينة.
وإن قوتلتم: أي قاتلكم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه.
لننصرنكم: أي بالرجال والسلاح.
والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون: أي فيما وعدوا به إخوانهم بني النضير.
ولئن نصروهم: أي وعلى فرض أنهم نصروهم ليولن الأدبار ثم لا ينصرون المنافقون كاليهود سواء.
لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم: أي تالله لأنتم أشد خوفا في صدورهم.
من الله: لأن الله تعالى يؤخر عذابهم وأنتم تعجلونه لهم.
ذلك بأنهم: أي المنافقين.
قوم لا يفقهون: لظلمة كفرهم وعدم استعدادهم للفهم عن الله ورسوله.
لا يقاتلونكم جميعا: أي لا يقاتلكم يهود بني النضير مجتمعين.
إلا في قرى محصنة: أي بالأسوار العالية.
أو من وراء جدر: أي من رواء المباني والجدران أما المواجهة فلا يقدرون عليها.
بأسهم بينهم شديد: أي العداوة بينهم شديدة والبغضاء أشد.
تحسبهم جميعا: أي مجتمعين.
وقلوبهم شتى: أي متفرقة خلاف ما تحسبهم عليه.
بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون: إذ لو كانوا يعقلون لاجتمعوا على الحق ولا ما كفروا به وتفرقوا فيه فهذا دليل عدم عقلهم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في الحديث عن غزوة بني النضير فيقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى   الله عليه وسلم {ألم تر} أي تنظر1 يا رسولنا إلى الذين نافقوا وهم عبد  الله  بن أبي بن سلول ووديعة ومالك ابنا نوفل وسويد وداعس إذ بعثوا إلى بني   النضير حين نزل بساحتهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحربهم بعثوا إليه  أن  اثبتوا وتمنعوا وإن قوتلتم قاتلنا معكم وإن أخرجتم خرجنا معكم غير أنهم  لم  يفوا لهم ولم يأتهم منهم أحد وقذف الله الرعب في قلوبهم فسألوا رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجليهم ويكف عن دمائهم على أن لهم ما حملت  الإبل من  أموالهم إلا الحلقة "السلاح" هذا معنى قوله تعالى {ألم تر إلى  الذين2  نافقوا يقولون لإخوانهم في الكفر} من أهل الكتاب "يهود بني النضير"  لئن  أخرجتم من المدينة لنخرجن معكم, ولا نطيع فيكم أي في نصرتكم والوقوف  إلى  جنبكم أحدا كائنا من كان وأن قوتلتم أي قاتلكم محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  ورجاله لننصرنكم. والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون فيما قالوا لهم وفعلا لم  يقاتلوا  معهم ولم يخرجوا معهم كما خرجوا من ديارهم. وهو قوله تعالى {لئن  أخرجوا  لا3 يخرجون معهم ولئن قوتلوا لا ينصرونهم} وعلى فرض أنهم نصروهم  ليولن  الأدبار هاربين من المعركة, ثم لا ينصرون اليهود كالمنافقين سواء.  وقوله  تعالى {لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم من الله} يخبر تعالى رسوله  والمؤمنين  بأنهم أشد رهبة أي خوفا في صدور المنافقين من الله 
تعالى لأنهم يرون أن  الله تعالى يؤجل عذابهم، وأما المؤمنون فإنهم يأخذون  بسرعة للقاعدة " من  بدل دينه فاقتلوه" فإذا أعلنوا عن كفرهم وجب قتلهم  وقتالهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون} 4هذا بيان لجبنهم وخوفهم الشديد  من  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين. إذ لو كانوا يفقهون لما خافوا  العبد  ولم يخافوا المعبود.
وقوله تعالى: {لا يقاتلونكم جميعا5} أي اليهود  والمنافقين {إلا في قرى  محصنة} بأسوار وحصون أو من وراء جدر أي في المباني  ووراء الجدران. وقوله  تعالى بأسهم بينهم شديد تحسبهم جميعا في الظاهر وأنهم  مجتمعون ولكن  {قلوبهم شتى} أي6 متفرقة لا تجتمع على غير عداوة الإسلام  وأهله، وذلك  لكثرة أطماعهم وأغراضهم وأنانيتهم وأمراضهم النفسية والقلبية.
وقوله تعالى {ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون7} إذ لو كانوا يعقلون لما الحق وكفروا به وهم يعلمون فعرضوا أنفسهم لغضب الله ولعنته وعذابه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير حقيقة وهي أن الكفر ملة واحدة وأن الكافرين إخوان.
2- خلف الوعد آية النفاق وعلاماته البارزة.
3- الجبن والخوف صفة من صفات اليهود اللازمة لهم ولا تنفك عنهم.
4- عامة الكفار يبدون متحدين ضد الإسلام وهم كذلك ولكنهم يما بينهم تمزقهم العداوات وتقطعهم الأطماع وسوء الأغراض والنيات.
__________
1  بعد ذكر ما حل ببني النضير من خزي وعذاب حيث أجلوا عن ديارهم تاركينها   وراءهم وذكر ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أموالهم شرع تعالى في تعجيب رسوله   والمؤمنين من حال المنافقين وما لحقهم من عار وشنار فقال لرسوله صلى الله   عليه وسلم {ألم تر إلى الذين ... } الخ.
2 الاستفهام للتعجب والأخوة هنا هي أخوة التلاقي في الكفر وفي بغض الإسلام ورسوله وأهله. فما هي بأخوة نسب ولا دين.
3 جملة (لئن أخرجوا..) الخ بيان لجملة: (والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون) .
4 الفقه: إدراك المعاني الدقيقة والأسرار الخفية في كلام أهل الحكمة وذوي البصيرة.
5  الملة بدل اشتمال من جملة (لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم من الله) أي: لا   يقاتلكم اليهود مع المنافقين مجتمعين في جيش واحد وفي الآية تهديد ليهود   بني قريظة أما بنو النضير فقد انتهى أمرهم.
6 (شتى) جمع تشتيت: بمعنى مفارق كقتيل وقتلى.
7 (ذلك) الإشارة إلى ما ذكر من عدم اتفاقهم وتفرق قلوبهم، والباء سببية ونفي العقل عنهم للازمه وهو ما يقود إليه من النجاة والسعادة.
**************************
كمثل  الذين من قبلهم قريبا ذاقوا وبال أمرهم ولهم عذاب أليم (15) كمثل  الشيطان  إذ قال للإنسان اكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك إني أخاف الله رب  العالمين  (16) فكان عاقبتهما أنهما في النار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء  الظالمين (17)  ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد  واتقوا الله إن الله  خبير بما تعملون (18) ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله  فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك  هم الفاسقون (19) لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة  أصحاب الجنة هم  الفائزون (20) 
شرح الكلمات:
كمثل  الذين من قبلهم قريبا: أي مثل يهود بني النضير في ترك الإيمان  ومحاربة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كمثل إخوانهم بني قينقاع والمشركين في  بدر.
ذاقوا وبال أمرهم ولهم عذاب: أي ذاقوا عاقبة كفرهم وحربهم لرسول الله ولهم عذاب أليم في الآخرة.
أليم
كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان: أي ومثلهم أيضا في سماعهم من المنافقين وخذلانهم لهم كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان.
اكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك: أي قال له الشيطان بعد أن كفره أنا بريء
وذلك جزاء الظالمين: أي خلودهما في النار أي الغاوي والمغوى ذلك جزاءهما وجزاء الظالمين.
ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد: أي لينظر كل أحد ما قدم ليوم القيامة من خير وشر.
ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله: أي ولا تكونوا أيها المؤمنون كالذين نسوا الله فتركوا طاعته.
فأنساهم أنفسهم: أي فعاقبهم بأن أنساهم أنفسهم فلم يعملوا خيرا قط.
لا يستوي أصحاب النار: أي لأن أصحاب الجنة فائزون بالسلامة من المرهوب والظفر بالمرغوب
وأصحاب الجنة المحبوب. وأصحاب النار خاسرون في جهنم خالدون، فكيف يستويان؟.
أصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون 
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {كمثل الذين من قبلهم} 1 هذه الآية (15) واللتان بعدها (16) و  (17)  في بقية الحديث عن بني النضير إذ قال تعالى مثل بنو النضير في  هزيمتهم بعد  نقضهم العهد كمثل الذين من قبلهم في الزمان والمكان وهم بنو  قينقاع إذ  نقضوا عهدهم فأخرجهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذاقوا وبال  أمرهم أي  عاقبة نقضهم وكفرهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب أليم أي موجع  شديد وقوله  تعالى {كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان اكفر2} بوسائله الخاصة  فلما كفر  الإنسان تبرأ منه الشيطان وقال إني بريء منك إني أخاف الله رب  العالمين  كذلك حال بني النضير مع المنافقين حيث حرضوهم على الحرب والقتال  وواعدوهم  أن يكونوا معهم ثم خذلوهم وتركوهم حدهم.
وقوله تعالى: {فكان عاقبتهما}  أي عاقبة أمرهما أنهما أي الإنسان والشيطان  أنهما في النار خالدين فيها،  وذلك أي خلودهما في النار جزاء الظالمين أي  المشركين والفاسقين عن طاعة  الله عز وجل.
وبعد نهاية قصة بني النضير نادى تعالى المؤمنين ليوجههم  وينصح لهم فقال  {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} أي صدقوا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا  وبمحمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا اتقوا الله بفعل أوامره، واجتناب  نواهيه، ولتنظر  نفس ما قدمت3 لغد أي ولينظر أحدكم في خاصة نفسه ماذا قدم  لغد أي يوم  القيامة. واتقوا الله، أعاد الأمر بالتقوى لأن التقوى هي ملاك  الأمر  ومفتاح دار السلام والسعادة، وقوله تعالى: {إن الله خبير بما تعملون}   يشجعهم على مراقبة الله تعالى والصبر عليها. وقوله تعالى: {ولا تكونوا   كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم} أي لا تكونوا كأناس تركوا العمل بطاعة   الله وطاعة رسوله فعاقبهم ربهم بأن أنساهم أنفسهم فلم يعملوا لها خيرا   وأصبحوا بذلك فاسقين عن أمر الله تعالى خارجين عن طاعته. وقوله تعالى {لا   4يستوي أصحاب النار 
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- ضرب مثل لحال الكافرين في عدم الاتعاظ بحال غيرهم.
2- التحذير من سبل الشيطان وهي الإغراء بالمعاصي وتزيينها فإذا وقع العبد في الهلكة تبرأ الشيطان منه وتركه في محنته وعذابه.
3- وجوب التقوى بفعل الأوامر وترك النواهي.
4- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى والنظر يوميا فيما قدم الإنسان للآخرة وما أخر.
5-  التحذير من نسيان الله تعالى المقتضى لعصيانه فإن عقوبته خطيرة وهي أن   ينسي الله العبد نفسه فلا يقدم لها خيرا قط فيهلك ويخسر خسرانا مبينا.
6-  عدم التساوي بين أهل النار وأهل الجنة، إذ أصحاب النار لم ينجوا من   المرهوب وهو النار، ولم يظفروا بمرغوب وهو الجنة، وأصحاب الجنة على العكس   سلموا من المرهوب، وظفروا بالمرغوب نجوا من النار ودخلوا الجنان.
__________
1  هذا ضرب مثل للمنافقين واليهود في تخاذلهم وعدم الوفاء في نصرتهم، وحذف   العطف لأن الكلام معطوف على سابقه وهو (كمثل الذين من قبلهم) الخ
لن حذف حرف العطف شائع تقول: أنت عاقل أنت كريم أنت كذا بلا حرف عطف.
2  هنا روى غير واحد من السلف حديثا يتضمن قصة تشرح هذه الآية الكريمة كمثل   الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان..الخ وهي أن راهبا تركت عنده امرأة أصابها لمم   ليدعوا لها فزين له الشيطان فوطئها فحملت ثم قتلها خوفا أن يفتضح فدل   الشيطان قومها على موضعها فجاءوا فاستنزلوا الراهب ليقتلوه فجاءه الشيطان   فوعده أنه إن سجد له أنجاه منهم فسجد له فتبرأ منه فأسلمه لقاتله وتركه،   واسم هذا الراهب، برصيصا.
3 أطلق لفظ الغد وأريد به يوم القيامة جريا  على عادة العرب فإنهم يطلقون  لفظ الغد كناية عن المستقبل، وقيل إطلاق لفظ  الغد هنا إشارة إلى قرب  الساعة كما قال الشاعر:
فإن يك صدر هذا اليوم ولى
فإن غدا لناظره قريب
4  هذه الجملة: (لا يستوي ... ) الخ تذييل لما سبقها وهي كالفذلكة لما تقدم   من الأمر بتقوى الله عز وجل وبيان حال المتقين الذاكرين والناسين  الفاسقين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
الحلقة (827)
**سورة الممتحنة
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 316الى صــــ 323)

**لو   أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله وتلك  الأمثال  نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون (21) هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم  الغيب  والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم (22) هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك  القدوس  السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما  يشركون (23)  هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما  في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم (24) 
شرح الكلمات:
لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل: أي وجعلنا فيه تميزا وعقلا وإدراكا.
لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا: أي لرأيت ذلك الجبل متشققا متطامنا ذليلا.
من خشية الله: أي من خوف الله خشية أن يكون ما أدى حقه من التعظيم.
وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس1: أي مثل هذا المثل نضرب الأمثال للناس.
لعلهم يتفكرون: أي يتذكرون فيؤمنون ويوحدون ويطيعون.
هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو: أي الله المعبود بحق الذي لا معبود بحق إلا هو عز وجل.
عالم الغيب والشهادة: أي عالم السر والعلانية.
هو الرحمن الرحيم: أي رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما.
هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو: أي لا معبود بحق إلا هو لأنه الخالق الرازق المدبر وليس لغيره ذلك.
الملك القدوس: أي الذي يملك كل شيء ويحكم كل شيء القدوس الطاهر المنزه عما لا يليق به.
السلام  المؤمن المهيمن: أي ذو السلامة من كل نقص الذي لا يطرأ عليه النقص  المصدق  رسله بالمعجزات. المهيمن: الرقيب الشهيد على عباده بأعمالهم.
العزيز الجبار المتكبر: العزيز في انتقامه الجبار لغيره على مراده، المتكبر على خلقه.
سبحان الله عما يشركون: أي تنزيها لله تعالى عما يشركون من الآلهة الباطلة.
هو الله الخالق البارئ: أي هو الإله الحق لا غيره الخالق لكل المخلوقات المنشئ لها من العدم.
المصور: أي مصور المخلوقات ومركبها على هيئات مختلفة.
له الأسماء الحسنى: أي تسعة وتسعون اسما كلها حسنى في غاية الحسن.
يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض: أي ينزهه ويسبحه بلسان القال والحال جميع ما في السموات والأرض.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي العزيز الغالب على أمره الحكيم في جميع تدبيره.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن..2} لما أمر تعالى في الآيات السابقة  ونهى  ووعظ وذكر بما لا مزيد عليه أخبر أنه لو أنزل هذا القرآن العظيم على  جبل  بعد أن خلق فيه إدراكا وتمييزا كما خلق ذلك في الإنسان لرؤى ذلك الجبل   خاشعا ذليلا متصدعا متشققا من خشية الله أي من الخوف من الله لعله قصر في   حق الله وحق كتابه ما أداهما على الوجه المطلوب, وفي هذا موعظة للمؤمنين   ليتدبروا القرآن ويخشعوا عند تلاوته وسماعه. ثم أخبر تعالى أن ما ضرب من   أمثال في القرآن ومنها هذا المثل المضروب بالجبل. يقول نجعلها للناس رجاء   أن يتفكروا فيؤمنوا ويهتدوا إلى طريق كمالهم وسعادتهم ثم أخبر تعالى عن   جلاله وكماله بذكر أسمائه وصفاته فقال {هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو} أي لا   معبود بحق إلا هو, عالم الغيب والشهادة أي السر والعلن والموجود والمعدوم   والظاهر والباطن. هو الرحمن الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء الرحيم بعباده   المؤمنين, الملك الذي له ملك السموات والأرض والمدبر للأمر في الأرض   والسماء, القدوس3 الطاهر المنزه عن كل نقص وعيب عن الشريك والصاحبة والولد.   السلام ذو السلامة4 من كل نقص مفيض السلام على من شاء من عباده. المؤمن   المصدق رسله بما آتاهم من المعجزات المصدق عباده المؤمنين فيما يشكون إليه   مما أصابهم, ويطلبونه ما هم في حاجة إليه من رغائبهم وحاجاتهم, المهيمن  على  خلقه الرقيب عليهم المتحكم فيهم لا يخرج شيء من أعمالهم وتصرفاتهم عن   إرادته وإذنه, العزيز الغالب على أمره الذي لا يمانع فيما يريده. الجبار   للكل5
على مراده وما يريده, المتكبر على كل خلقه وله الكبرياء في السموات والأرض والجلال والكمال والعظمة.
وقوله تعالى {سبحان الله عما يشركون} نزه تعالى نفسه عما يشرك به المشركون من عبدة الأصنام والأوثان وغيرها
من كل ما عبد من دونه سبحانه وتعالى هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور:
المقدر  للخلق الباريء له المصور له في الصورة التي أراد أن يوجده عليها.  له  الأسماء الحسنى وهي مائة اسم إلا اسما واحدا كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري وأسماؤه متضمنة صفاته وكل أسمائه حسنى  وكل  صفاته عليا منزه عن صفات المحدثين يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض من  مخلوقات  وكائنات أي ينزهه ويقدسه عما لا يليق به ويدعوه ويرغب إليه في  بقائه وكمال  حياته. وهو العزيز الحكيم الغالب على أمره الحكيم في تدبير  ملكه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان ما حواه القرآن من العظات والعبر, والأمر والنهي والوعد والوعيد   الأمر الذي لو أن جبلا ركب فيه الإدراك والتمييز كالإنسان ونزل عليه القرآن   لخشع وتصدع من خشية الله.
2- استحسان ضرب الأمثال للتنبيه والتعليم والإرشاد.
3- تقرير التوحيد, وأنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله.
4- إثبات أسماء الله تعالى, وأنها كلها حسنى, وأنها متضمنة صفات عليا.
5- ذكر أسمائه تعالى تعليم لعباده بها ليدعوه بها ويتوسلوا بها إليه.
__________
1  هذه الجملة في الآيات تذييل لأن ما قبلها سيق مساق المثل فذيل بأن  الأمثال  التي يضربها الله تعالى في كلامه المراد منها أن يتفكر فيها الناس  ليهتدوا  إلى ما ينجيهم ويسعدهم.
2 (لو) هذه حرف امتناع لامتناع أي: امتنع إنزال القرآن على جبل فامتنعت رؤيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله, ولو حصل الأول لحصل الثاني.
3  لفظ القدوس: مشتق من القدس بلغة الحجاز وهو: السطل لأنه يتطهر به, ومنه   القادوس لواحد الأواني التي يستخرج بها الماء للتطهر وغيره قال ثعلب   اللغوي: كل اسم على وزن فعول هو مفتوح الأول نحو سعود, وكلوب, وتنور إلا   السبوح والقدوس فإن الضم فيها أكثر من الفتح.
4 لاسم السلام ثلاث معاني  صادقة: منها ذو السلامة كما في التفسير ومنها ذو  السلام: أي المسلم على  عباده في الجنة: ومنها الذي سلم من كل عيب وبرئ من  كل نقص.
5 الجبار: قال ابن العباس: هو العظيم وجبروت الله: عظمته وه على هذا القول صفة ذات من قولهم: نخلة جبارة. قال الشاعر:
سوامق جبار أثيث فروعه
وعالين قنوانا من البسر أحمرا
السوامق: مرتفعات, وأثيث: الملتف: والقنوان: العذق.
******************************  ****
سورة الممتحنة1
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة وقد  كفروا  بما جاءكم من الحق يخرجون الرسول وإياكم أن تؤمنوا بالله ربكم إن  كنتم  خرجتم جهادا في سبيلي وابتغاء مرضاتي تسرون إليهم بالمودة وأنا أعلم  بما  أخفيتم وما أعلنتم ومن يفعله منكم فقد ضل سواء السبيل (1) إن يثقفوكم   يكونوا لكم أعداء ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء وودوا لو تكفرون   (2) لن تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا أولادكم يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم والله بما   تعملون بصير (3)
شرح الكلمات:
لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم: أي الكفار والمشركين.
أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة: أي لا تتخذوهم أنصارا توادونهم.
وقد كفروا بما جاءكم من الحق: أي الإسلام عقيدة وشريعة.
يخرجون الرسول وإياكم: أي بالتضييق عليكم حتى خرجتم فارين بدينكم.
أن تؤمنوا بربكم: أي لأجل أن آمنتم بربكم.
إن كنتم خرجتم جهادا في سبيلي: فلا تتخذوهم أولياء ولا تبادلوهم المودة.
وابتغاء مرضاتي
تسرون إليهم بالمودة: أي توصلون إليهم خبر خروج الرسول لغزوهم بطريقة سرية.
ومن يفعله منكم: أي ومن يوادهم فينقل إليهم أسرار النبي في حروبه وغيرها.
فقد ضل سواء السبيل: أي أخطأ طريق الحق الجادة الموصلة إلى الإسعاد.
إن يثقفوكم: أي أن يظفروا بكم متمكنين منكم في مكان ما.
يكونوا لكم أعداء: أي لا يعترفون لكم بمودة.
ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم: أي بالضرب والقتل.
وألسنتهم بالسوء: أي بالسب والشتم.
وودوا لو تكفرون: أي وأحبوا لو تكفرون بدينكم ونبيكم وتعودون إلى الشرك معهم.
لن  تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا أولادكم: أي إن توادوهم وتسروا إليهم بالأخبار  الحربية  تقربا إليهم من أجل أن يراعوا لكم أقرباءكم وأولادكم المشركين  بينهم  فاعلموا أنكم لن تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا أولادكم يوم القيامة.
يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم: أي فتكونون في الجنة ويكون المشركون من أولاد وأقرباء وغيرهم في النار.
معنى الآيات:
فاتحة  هذه السورة {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي2 وعدوكم أولياء ...  }  الآيات. نزلت في شأن حاطب بن أبي بلتعة وكان من المهاجرين الذين شهدوا  بدرا  روى مسلم في صحيحه عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال بعثنا رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا والزبير والمقداد فقال ائتوا روضة خاخ (موضع  بينه  وبين المدينة اثنا عشر ميلا) فإن بها ظعينة (امرأة مسافرة) 3 معها  كتاب  فخذوه منها فانطلقنا نهادى خيلنا أي نسرعها فإذا نحن بامرأة فقلنا  أخرجي  الكتاب، فقالت ما معي كتاب. فقلنا لتخرجن الكتاب، أو لتلقن الثياب4  (أي من  عليك) فأخرجته من عقاصها أي من ظفائر شعر رأسها فأتينا به رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فإذا به من حاطب بن أبي بلتعة إلى ناس من  المشركين من أهل  مكة يخبرهم ببعض أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: يا حاطب ما هذا؟ فقال لا تعجل علي يا رسول  الله إني كنت امرءا  ملصقا في قريش (أي كان حليفا لقريش ولم يكن قرشيا)  وكان من معك من  المهاجرين لهم قرابات يحمون بها أهليهم فأحببت إذ فاتني  ذلك من النسب فيهم  أن أتخذ فيهم يدا يحمون بها قرابتي، ولم أفعله كفرا ولا  ارتدادا عن ديني  ولا رضا بالكفر بعد الإسلام وقد علمت أن الله ينزل بهم  بأسه وأن كتابي لا  يغني عنهم من الله شيئا، وأن الله ناصرك عليهم. فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم صدق. فقال عمر رضي الله عنه دعني يا رسول الله  أضرب عنق هذا المنافق  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه شهد بدرا،  وما يدريك لعل الله أطلع  على أهل بدر فقال اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم  فأنزل الله عز وجل {يا أيها  الذين آمنوا} أي يا من صدقتم الله ورسوله {لا  تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم} من  الكفار والمشركين {أولياء} أي أنصارا {تلقون  إليهم5 بالمودة} أي أسرار  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحربية ذات الخطر  والشأن. والحال أنهم قد كفروا  بما جاءكم من الحق الذي هو دين الإسلام  بعقائده وشرائعه وكتابه ورسوله.  يخرجون الرسول وإياكم من6 دياركم  بالمضايقة لكم حتى هاجرتم فارين بدينكم،  أن تؤمنوا7 بربكم أي من أجل أن  آمنتم بربكم.، أمثل هؤلاء الكفرة الظلمة  تتخذونهم أولياء تدلون إليهم  بالمودة ... إنه لخطأ جسيم 
ممن فعل هذا.
وقوله  تعالى: {إن8 كنتم خرجتم جهادا في سبيلي وابتغاء مرضاتي} أي إن كنتم  خرجتم  من دياركم مجاهدين في سبيلي أي لنصرة ديني ورسولي وأوليائي المؤمنين  وطلبا  لرضاي فلا تتخذوا الكافرين أولياء من دوني تلقون إليهم بالمودة.
وقوله  تعالى تسرون9 إليهم بالمودة أي تخفون المودة إليهم بنقل أخبار  الرسول  السرية والحال أني {أعلم} منكم ومن غيركم {بما أخفيتم وما أعلنتم} .  وها قد  أطلعت رسولي على رسالتكم المرفوعة إلى مشركي مكة والتي تتضمن فضح  سر رسولي  في عزمه على غزوهم مفاجأة لهم حتى يتمكن من فتح مكة بدون كثير  إراقة دم  وإزهاق أنفس.
وقوله تعالى: {ومن يفعله منكم} أي الولاء والمودة للمشركين  فقد ضل سواء  السبيل أي أخطأ وسط الطريق المأمون من الانحراف يريد جانب  الإسلام الصحيح.
وقوله تعالى: {إن يثقفوكم يكونوا لكم أعداء ويبسطوا  إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم  بالسوء وودوا لو تكفرون} أي أنهم أعداؤكم حقا إن  يثقفوكم أي يظفروا بكم  متمكنين منكم يكونوا لكم أعداء ولا يبالون بمودتكم  إياهم، ويبسطوا إليكم  أيديهم بالضرب والقتل وألسنتهم بالسب والشتم وتمنوا  كفركم لتعودوا إلى  الشرك مثلهم.
وقوله تعالى: {لن تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا  أولادكم10} الذين واددتم الكفار من  أجلهم من عذاب الله في الآخرة إذ حاطب  كتب الكتاب من أجل قرابته وأولاده  فبين تعالى خطأ حاطب في ذلك.
وقوله  تعالى: {يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم} بأن تكونوا في الجنة أيها المؤمنون  ويكون  أقرباؤكم وأولادكم المشركون في النار. فما الفائدة إذا من المعصية  من  أجلهم؟! والله بما تعملون بصير فراقبوه واحذروه فلا تخرجوا عن طاعته  وطاعة  رسوله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة موالاة الكافرين بالنصرة والتأييد والمودة دون المسلمين.
2- الذي ينقل أسرار المسلمين الحربية إلى الكافرين على خطر عظيم وإن صام وصلى.
3-  بيان أن الكافرين لا يرحمون المؤمنين متى تمكنوا منهم لأن قلوبهم عمياء  لا  يعرفون معروفا ولا منكرا بظلمة الكفر في نفوسهم وعدم مراقبة الله عز  وجل  لأنهم لا يعرفونه ولا يؤمنون بما عنده من نعيم وجحيم يوم القيامة.
4- فضل أهل بدر وكرامتهم على الله عز وجل.
5- قبول عذر الصادقين الصالحين ذوي السبق في الإسلام إذا عثر أحدهم اجتهادا منه.
6- عدم انتفاع المرء بقرابته يوم القيامة إذا كان مسلما وهم كافرون.
__________
1  قال القرطبي: المشهور في اسم هذه السورة أنه الممتحنة بكسر الحاء اسم   فاعل, وه الذي جزم به السهلي, والمراد من الممتحنة الآية التي في هذه   السورة إذ بها تمتحن المرأة التي تجيء مهاجرة من بلادها وتترك زوجها.   والآية هي قوله تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات   فامتحنوهن} الخ ورجح الحافظ ابن حجر فتح الحاء باسم المفعول أي: المرأة   الممتحنة.
2 العدو: ذو العداوة وهو فعول بمعنى فاعل من عدا يعدو وأصله  مصدر على وزن  فعول مثل قبول، ولما كان على وزن المصادر عومل معاملة المصدر  فاستوى في  الوصف به المفرد والمثنى والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث.
3 تسمى سارة مولاة لأبي عمرو بن صغير بن هاشم بن عبد مناف وهي يومئذ مشركة.
4 في رواية، أو لتلقين الثياب أي: لنجردك من ثيابك..
5  جائز أن تكون جملة: (تلقون) في محل نصب على الحال من ضمير (لا تتخذوا)   والإلقاء حقيقته: رمي ما في اليد على الأرض، واستعير لإلقاء الشيء بدون   تدبر في موقعه أي: تصرفون إليهم مودتكم بدون تأمل في آثارها الضارة.
6 الجملة: حال من الضمير في كفروا وحكيت بالمضارع لاستحضار الصورة البشعة في الذهن.
7 أي: لأن تؤمنوا بالله ربكم علة وسبب إخراجهم إياكم من دياركم أي: هو اعتداء حملهم عليه أنكم آمنتم بالله ربكم.
8 هذه الجملة شرطية ذيل بها النهي: (لا تتخذوا عدوي) والغرض هو تأكيد الكلام السابق.
9 الجملة بيانية لسابقتها، والجملة: (وأنا أعلم) حالية فيها معنى التعجب بضميمة التي قبلها.
10  (لن تنفعكم..) الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا إذ الذي يسمع جملة:  (ودوا  لو تكفرون) بتطلع إلى ما يترتب على الكفر فيجاب بجملة: لن تنفعهم  أرحامهم  ولا أولادهم ولو في قوله: (ودوا لو تكفرون) مصدرية أي: ودوا  كفركم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
الحلقة (828)
**سورة الممتحنة
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 323الى صــــ 328)**
قد  كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء  منكم  ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة  والبغضاء  أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك  وما أملك لك  من الله من شيء ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير  (4) ربنا لا  تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا واغفر لنا ربنا إنك أنت العزيز  الحكيم (5) لقد كان  لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر  ومن يتول فإن الله هو  الغني الحميد (6)
شرح الكلمات:
قد كان لكم: أي أيها المؤمنون.
أسوة حسنة: أي قدوة صالحة.
في إبراهيم والذين معه: من المؤمنين فأتسوا بهم.
إذ قالوا لقومهم: أي المشركين.
إنا براء منكم ومما تعبدون من: أي نحن متبرئون منكم، ومن أوثانكم التي تعبدونها.
دون الله
كفرنا بكم: أي جحدنا بكم فلم نعترف لكم بقرابة ولا ولاء.
وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء: أي ظهر ذلك واضحا جليا لا لبس فيه ولا خفاء.
حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده: أي ستستمر عداوتنا لكم وبغضنا إلى غاية إيمانكم بالله وحده.
وإليك أنبنا: أي رجعنا في أمورنا كلها.
ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا: أي بأن تظهرهم علينا فيفتنوننا في ديننا ويفتتنون بنا يرون أنهم على حق لما يغلبوننا.
لقد كان لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة: أي لقد كان لكم أيها المؤمنون في إبراهيم والذين معه أسوة حسنة.
لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر: أي هي أسوة حسنة لمن كان يؤمن بالله ويرجو ما عنده يوم القيامة.
ومن يتول: أي لم يقبل ما أرشدناه إليه من الإيمان والصبر فيعود إلى الكفر.
فإن  الله غني حميد: أي فإن الله ليس في حاجة إلى إيمانه وصبره فإنه غني  بذاته  لا يفتقر إلى غيره، حميد أي محمود بآلائه وإنعامه على عباده.
معنى الآيات:
لما  حرم تعالى على المؤمنين موالاة الكافرين مع وجود حاجة قد تدعو إلى   موالاتهم كما جاء ذلك في اعتذار حاطب بن أبي بلتعة أراد تعالى أن يشجعهم   على معاداة الكافرين وعدم موالاتهم بحال من الأحوال لما في ذلك من الضرر   والخطر على العقيدة والصلة بالله وهي أعز ما يملك المؤمنون أعلمهم بأنه   يوجد لهم1 أسوة أي قدوة حسنة في إبرايم خليله والمؤمنين معه2 فإنهم على   قلتهم وكثرة عدوهم وعلى ضعفهم وقوة خصومهم تبرأوا من أعداء الله وتنكروا   لأية صلة تربطهم بهم فقالوا ما قص الله تعالى عنهم في قوله {إنا برآء منكم   ومما تعبدون من دون الله} (من أصنام وأوثان) كفرنا بكم فلم نعترف لكم  بوجود  يقتضي مودتنا ونصرتنا لكم، وبدا أي ظهر بيننا وبينكم العداوة3  والبغضاء  بصورة مكشوفة لا ستار عليها لأننا موحدون وأنتم مشركون،
لأننا مؤمنون  وأنتم كافرون، وسوف تستمر هذه المعاداة وهذه البغضاء بيننا  وبينكم حتى  تؤمنوا بالله وحده ربا وإلها لا رب غيره وإله سواه إذا فأتسوا  أيها  المسلمون بإمام الموحدين إبراهيم اللهم إلا ما كان من استغفار  إبراهيم  لأبيه فلا تأتسوا به ولا تستغفروا لموتاكم المشركين فإن إبراهيم  قد ترك ذلك  لما علم أن أباه لا يؤمن وأنه يموت كافرا وأنه في النار فقال  تعالى إلا  قول إبراهيم4 لأبيه (آزر) لأستغفرن لك وما أملك لك من الله من  شيء أي غير  الاستغفار. وكان هذا عن وعد قطعه له ساعة المفارقة له إذ قال  في سورة مريم:  {قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيا} وجاء في  سورة التوبة قوله  تعالى {وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة  وعدها إياه فلما تبين  له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه} .
وقوله تعالى {ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا}  أي رجعنا من الكفر إلى  الإيمان بك وتوحيدك في عبادتك، وإليك المصير. أي  مصير كل شيء يعود إليك  وينتهي عندك فتقضي وتحكم بما تشاء. ربنا لا تجعلنا  فتنة5 للذين كفروا أي  لا تظهرهم علينا فيفتنونا في ديننا ويردونا إلى  الكفر, ويفتنون بنا فيرون  أنهم لما غلبونا أنهم على حق ونحن على باطل  فيزدادون كفرا ولا يؤمنون.  واغفر لنا ربنا أي ذنوبنا السالفة واللاحقة فلا  تؤاخذنا بها إنك أنت  العزيز الغالب المنتقم ممن عصاك الحكيم في تدبيرك  لأوليائك فدبر لنا ما  ينفعنا ويرضيك عنا. هذا الابتهال والضراعة من قوله  تعالى ربنا عليك توكلنا  إلى الحكيم من الجائز أن يكون هذا مما قاله إبراهيم  والمؤمنون معه وأن  يكون إرشادا من الله للمؤمنين أن يقولوه تقوية لإيمانهم  وتثبيتا لهم عليه  كما فعل ذلك إبراهيم ومن معه. وقوله تعالى لقد كان لكم  فيهم6 أسوة حسنة  لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر تأكيد لما سبق وتقرير له  وتحريك للهمم  لتأخذ به. وقوله لمن7 كان يرجو بالله واليوم الآخر إذ هم  الذين ينتفعون  بالعبر ويأخذون بالنصائح لحياة قلوبهم بالإيمان.
وقوله  تعالى: ومن يتول أي عن الأخذ بهذه الأسوة فيوالي الكافرين فإن الله  غني عن  إيمانه وولايته له التي استبدلها بولاية أعدائه حميد أي محمود  بآلائه  وإنعامه على خلقه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الاقتداء بالصالحين في الإيتساء بهم في الصالحات.
2- حرمة موالاة الكافرين ووجوب معاداتهم ولو كانوا أقرب قريب.
3- كل عداوة وبغضاء تنتهي برجوع العبد إلى الإيمان والتوحيد بعد الكفر والشرك.
4- لا يجوز الاقتداء في غير الحق والمعروف فإذا أخطأ العبد الصالح فلا يتابع على الخطأ.
5-  وجوب تقوية المؤمنين بكل أسباب القوة لأمرين الأول خشية أ، يغلبهم   الكافرون فيفتنوهم في دينهم ويردوهم إلى الكفر والثاني حتى لا يظن الكافرون   الغالبون أنهم على حق بسبب ظهورهم على المسلمين فيزدادوا كفرا فيكون   المسلمون سببا في ذلك فيأثمون للسببية في ذلك.
__________
1 قرأ نافع (إسوة) بكسر الهمزة، وقرأها حفص بالرفع وهي القدوة الصالحة.
2 هم: سارة زوجه ولوط ابن أخيه فهم المعنيون بقوله تعالى: (والذين معه) .
3 العداوة: هي المعاملة بالسوء والاعتداء والبغضاء نفرة النفس والكراهية للمبغض.
4 الاستثناء منقطع إذ هذا القول ليس من جنس قولهم: (إنا براء منكم) إذ قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك هو رفق بأبيه وهو مغاير للتبرؤ.
5 هم: سارة زوجة ولوط ابن أخيه فهم المعنيون بقوله تعالى: (والذين معه) .
6 (فيهم) : أي في إبراهيم والمؤمنين معه، والأسوة لحسنة: القدوة الصالحة أي: اقتدوا بهم في البراءة من الشرك والمشركيهن.
7 هذه الجملة بدل من جملة: (لقد كان لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة ... ) .
*************************
عسى  الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة والله قدير والله  غفور  رحيم (7) لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم  من  دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين (8) إنما ينهاكم  الله  عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم  أن  تولوهم ومن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون (9)
شرح الكلمات:
عاديتم منهم: أي من كفار قريش بمكة طاعة لله واستجابة لأمره.
مودة: أي محبة وولاء وذلك بأن يوفقهم للإيمان والإسلام فيؤمنوا ويسلموا ويصبحوا أولياءكم.
والله قدير: أي على ذلك وقد فعل فأسلم بعد الفتح أهل مكة إلا قليلا منهم.
لم يقاتلوكم في الدين: أي من أجل الدين.
أن تبروهم: أي تحسنوا إليهم.
وتقسطوا إليهم: أي تعدلوا فيهم فتنصفوهم.
إن الله يحب المقسطين: أي المنصفين العادلين في أحكامهم ومن ولوا.
وظاهروا على إخراجكم: أي عاونوا وناصروا العدو على إخراجكم من دياركم.
أن تولوهم: أي تتولوهم بالنصرة والمحبة.
فأولئك هم الظالمون: لأنهم وضعوا الولاية في غير موضعها، والظلم هو وضع الشيء في غير موضعه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان حكم الموالاة للكافرين فإنه لما حرم تعالى  ذلك،  وكان للمؤمنين قرابات كافرة وبحكم إيمانهم واستجابتهم لنداء ربهم  قطعوهم  فبشرهم تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بأنه عز وجل قادر على أن يجعل  بينهم  وبين أقربائهم مودة فقال عز من قائل {عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين  الذين  عاديتم منهم} أي من المشركين {مودة} 1. وذلك بأن يوفقهم للإسلام،  وهو على  ذلك قدير وقد فعل وله الحمد والمنة فقد فتح على رسوله مكة وبذلك  آمن أهلها  إلا قليلا فكانت المودة وكان الولاء والإيخاء مصداقا لقوله عز  وجل عسى الله  أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة والله قدير والله  غفور رحيم  فقد تاب عليهم بعد أن هداهم وغفر لهم ما كان منهم من ذنوب  ورحمهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {لا ينهاكم الله عن2 الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم  من  دياركم} بمضايقتكم أن تبروهم أي بالإحسان إليهم بطعام3 كسوة أو ركاب   وتقسطوا أي تعدلوا فيهم بأن تنصفوهم وهذا عام في كل الظروف الزمانية   والمكانية وفي كل الكفار. ولكن بالشروط التي ذكر تعالى. وهي:
أولا: أنهم لم يقاتلونا من أجل ديننا.
وثانيا: لم يخرجونا من ديارنا بمضايقتنا وإلجائنا إلى الهجرة.
وثالثا: أن لا يعاونوا عدوا بأي معونة ولو بالمشورة والرأي فضلا عن الكراع والسلاح.
وقوله  تعالى: {إن الله يحب المقسطين} ترغيب لهم في العدل والإنصاف حتى مع  الكفار  وقوله تعالى {إنما ينهاكم الله} عن موالاة الذين قاتلوكم في الدين   وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا أي أعانوا {على إخراجكم أن تولوهم} أي ينهاكم   عن موالاتهم. {ومن يتولهم منكم} معرضا عن هذا الإرشاد الإلهي والأمر   الرباني {فأولئك هم الظالمون} أي لأنفسهم المعترضون لعذاب الله ونقمته   لوضعهم الموالاة في غير موضعها بعدما عرفوا ذلك وفهموه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حكم الموالاة الممنوعة والمباحة في الإسلام.
2- الترغيب في العدل والإنصاف بعد وجوبهما للمساعدة على القيام بهما.
3-  تقرير ما قال أهل العلم: أن عسى من الله تفيد وقوع ما يرجى بها ووجوده  لا  محالة. بخلافها من غير الله فهي للترجي والتوقع وقد يقع ما يترجى بها  وقد  لا يقع.
__________
1  هذا بعد أن يسلم الكافرون ويوحد المشركون وفعلا فقد أسلم قوم منهم بعد  فتح  مكة ووالاهم المسلمون كأبي سفيان بن حرب والحارث بن هشام وسهيل بن  عمرو  وحكيم بن حزام ومن مظاهر هذه المودة تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأم  حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان وبذلك لانت عريكة أبي سفيان واسترخت شكيمته في  العداوة  حتى إنه لما بلغه تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بها قال: ذلك  الفحل لا  يقدح أنفه أي: لا يضرب أنفه، وهي كلمة مدح.
2 اختلف في هل هذه الآية  محكمة أو منسوخة بقتال المشركين؟ والذي عليه أكثر  أهل العلم سلفا وخلفا  أنها محكمة بما ذكر فيها من شروط وأن العمل بها باق  ببقاء الإسلام كما هو  في التفسير.
3 روى البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود أن قتيلة أم أسماء بنت أبي  بكر الصديق قدمت  عليها أمها في فترة الهدنة بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  والمشركين  وأهدتها قرطا وأشياء فكرهت أن تقبل ذلك فأتت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  فذكرت له ذلك فأذن لها في قبول هدية أمها واستأذنته في صلتها؟ فقال  لها  صلي أمك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
الحلقة (829)
**سورة الممتحنة
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 329الى صــــ 333)

**ياأيها   الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن الله أعلم بإيمانهن  فإن  علمتموهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون  لهن  وآتوهم ما أنفقوا ولا جناح عليكم أن تنكحوهن إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن ولا   تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر واسألوا ما أنفقتم وليسألوا ما أنفقوا ذلكم حكم الله   يحكم بينكم والله عليم حكيم (10) وإن فاتكم شيء من أزواجكم إلى الكفار   فعاقبتم فآتوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهم مثل ما أنفقوا واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به   مؤمنون (11) 
شرح الكلمات:
إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات: أي المؤمنات بألسنتهم مهاجرات من الكفار.
فامتحنوهن: أي اختبروهن بالحلف أنهن ما خرجن إلا رغبة في الإسلام لا بغضا لأزواجهن، ولا عشقا لرجال من المسلمين.
فإن علمتموهن مؤمنات: أي صادقات في إيمانهن بحسب حلفهن.
فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار: أي لا تردوهن إلى الكفار بمكة.
لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون لهن: لا المؤمنات يحللن لأزواجهن الكافرين، ولا الكافرون يحلون لأزوجهم المؤمنات.
وآتوهم ما أنفقوا: أي وأعطوا الكفار أزواج المؤمنات المهاجرات المهور التي أعطوها لأزواجهم.
ولا جناح عليكم أن تنكحوهن: أي مهورهن، وإن لم يتم طلاق من أزواجهن لانفساخ العقد بالإسلام. وبعد
إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن انقضاء العدة في المدخول بها وباقي شروط النكاح.
ولا  تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر: أي زوجاتكم، لقطع إسلامكم للعصمة الزوجية. وكذا  من  ارتدت ولحقت بدار الكفر. إلا أن ترجع إلى الإسلام قبل انقضاء عدتها فلا   يفسخ نكاحها وتبقى العصمة إن كان مدخولا بها.
واسألوا ما أنفقتم: أي اطلبوا ما أنفقتم عليهن من مهور في حال الارتداد.
وليسألوا ما أنفقوا: أي على المهاجرات من مهور في حال إسلامهن.
وإن  فاتكم شيء من أزواجكم: أي بأن فرت امرأة أحدكم إلى الكفار ولحقت بهم  ولم  يعطوكم مهرها فعاقبتم أي إلى الكفار الكفار فغنمتم منهم غنائم.
فآتوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهن مثل: أي فأعطوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهم إلى الكفار مثل ما أنفقوا عليهن من مهور.
ما أنفقوا
واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون: أي وخافوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون فأدوا فرائضه واجتنبوا نواهيه.
معنى الآيتين:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات} الآيتين  (10) و  (11) نزلتا بعد صلح الحديبية إذ تضمنت وثيقة الصلح أن من جاء  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم من مكة من الرجال رده إلى مكة ولو كان مسلما،  ومن جاء  المشركين من المدينة لم يردوه إليه ولم ينص عن النساء، وأثناء ذلك  جاء أم  كلثوم بنت عقبة1 بن أبي معيط مهاجرة من مكة إلى المدينة فلحق بها  أخواها  عمار2 والوليد ليرداهما إلى قريش فنزلت هذه الآية الكريمة فلم  يردها عليهما  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا3} أي يا  من آمنتم  بالله ربا وإلها وبمحمد نبينا ورسولا والإسلام دينا إذ جاءكم  المؤمنات  مهاجرات من دار الكفر إلى دار الإسلام فامتحنوهن4- الله أعلم  بإيمانهن- فإن  علمتموهن أي غلبة على ظنكم أنهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى  الكفار وصورة  الامتحان أن يقال لها احلفي بالله أي قولي بالله الذي لا إله  إلا هو ما  خرجت إلا رغبة في الإسلام لا بغضا لزوجي، ولا عشقا لرجل مسلم.
وقوله  تعالى: {لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون لهن} لأن الإسلام فصم تلك العصمة  التي  كانت بين الزوج وزوجته، إذ حرم الله نكاح المشركات، وإنكاح  المشركين، ولذا  لم يأذن الله تعالى في ردهن إلى أزواجهن الكافرين.
وقوله تعالى {وآتوهم ما أنفقوا} إذا جاء زوجها المشرك يطالب بها أعطوه ما أنفق عليها من مهر والذي يعطيه هو جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم.
وقوله  تعالى: {ولا جناح عليكم أن تنكحوهن} أي تتزوجهن إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن  أي  مهورهن مع باقي شروط النكاح من ولي وشاهدين وانقضاء العدة في المدخول  بها.
وقوله  تعالى: {ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر} أي إذا أسلم الرجل وبقيت امرأته  مشركة  انقطعت عصمة الزوجية وأصبحت لا تحل لزوجها الذي أسلم، وكذا إذا  ارتدت امرأة  مسلمة ولحقت بدار الكفر فإن العصمة قد انقطعت, ولا يحل  الإمساك بها وفائدة  ذلك لو كان تحت الرجل نسوة له أن يزيد رابعة لأن التي  ارتدت أو التي كانت  مشركة وأسلم وهي في عصمته لا تمنعه من أن يتزوج رابعة  لأن الإسلام قطع  العصمة لقوله تعالى ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر والعصم جمع  عصمة.
وقوله  تعالى: {واسألوا ما أنفقتم} اطلبوا من المرتدة ما أنفقتم عليها من  مهر يؤدى  لكم وليسألوا هم ما أنفقوا وأعطوهم أيضا مهور نسائهن اللائي  أسلمن وهاجرن  إليكم وقوله تعالى: {ذلكم حكم الله يحكم بينكم والله عليم}  بخلقه وحاجاتهم  {حكيم} في قضائه وتدبيره فليسلم له الحكم وليرض به فإنه  قائم على أساس  المصلحة للجميع.
وقوله تعالى {وإن فاتكم شيء من أزواجكم إلى الكفار  فعاقبتم فآتوا5 الذين  ذهبت أزواجهم مثل ما أنفقوا} أي وإن ذهب بعض نسائكم  إلى الكفار مرتدات,  وطالبتم بالمهور فلم يعطوكم, ثم غزوتم وغنمتم فأعطوا من  الغنيمة قبل  قسمتها الذي ذهبت زوجته إلى دار الكفر ولم يحصل على تعويض  أعطوه مثل ما  أنفق.
وقوله: {واتقوا6 الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون} أي خافوا عقابه فأطيعوه في أمره ونهيه ولا تعصوه.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1-  وجوب امتحان المهاجرة فإن علم إسلامها لا يحل إرجاعها إلى زوجها الكافر   لأنها لا تحل له, وإعطاؤه ما أنفق عليها من مهر. ويجوز بعد ذلك نكاحها  بمهر  وولي وشاهدين إن كانت مدخولا بها فبعد انقضاء عدتها وإلا فلا حرج في   الزواج بها فورا.
2- حرمة نكاح المشركة.
3- لا يجوز الإبقاء على عصمة  الزوجة7 المشركة, وللزوج المسلم الذي بقيت  زوجته على الكفر, أو ارتدت بعد  إسلامها أن يطالب بما أنفق عليها من مهر  وللزوج الكافر الذي أسلمت زوجته  وهاجرت أن يسأل كذلك ما أنفق عليها.
4- ومن ذهبت زوجته ولم يرد عليه شيء  مما أنفق عليها, ثم غزا المسلمون تلك  البلاد وغنموا فإن ذهبت زوجته ولم  يعوض عنا يعطى ما أنفقه من الغنيمة قبل  قسمتها. وإن لم تكن غنيمة فجماعة  المسلمين وإمامهم يساعدونه ببعض ما أنفق  من باب التكافل والتعاون.
5- وجوب تقوى الله تعالى بتطبيق شرعه وإنفاذ أحكامه والرضا بها.
__________
1  وكذلك جاءت سبيعة الأسلمية مهاجرة هاربة من زوجها صيفي، وجاءت أميمة بنت   بشر هاربة من زوجها ثابت بن الشمراخ، فجاء أزواجهن مطالبين بهن فقال زوج   سبيعة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن طينة الكتاب الذي بيننا وبينك لم تجف   بعد فنزلت هذه الآية.
2 ذكر القرطبي أن أخوي أم كلثوم أتيا النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم مع أختهما  مهاجرين وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ردهما على  المشركين ولم يرد أختهما  أم كلثوم وكانت تحت عمرو بن العاص وهو مشرك يومئذ،  وذكر ابن كثير: أن أخوي  أم كلثوم وفدا يطالبان بأختهما لا مهاجرين وهذا  الظاهر.
3 لما كانت المعاهدة لم تنص على النساء بلفظ صريح وهو لفظ أحد  وهو صالح  للرجال والنساء نزلت هذه الآية مخرجة لنساء من عموم لفظ (أحد)  فالآية  مبينة أو ناسخة والكل صالح.
4 اختلف في صيغة الامتحان فقال ابن  عباس: كانت المحنة أن تستحلف بالله  أنها ما خرجت من بغض زوجها ولا رغبة عن  أرض إلى أرض ولا التماس دنيا ولا  عشقا لرجل منا بل حبا بالله ورسوله فإن  حلفت على ذلك، أعطي النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم زوجها مهرها وما أنفق عليها  ولم يردها.
5 (عاقبتم) أي: غزوتم فغنمتم فأعطوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهم من  المسلمين. حكى  الثعلبي: عن ابن عباس أن ستا من النسوة رجعن عن الإسلام  ولحقن بالمشركين  وسماهن واحدة واحدة وأكرمهن: أم الحكم بنت أبي سفيان وفي  هذه نزلت الآية.
6 الجملة تذييلية المراد منها تحريض المؤمنين على  الوفاء بما أمروا به  ونهوا عنه واتبع اسم الجلالة بجملة (الذي أنتم به  مؤمنون) إشارة إلى أن  الإيمان يبعث على التقوى التي هي: امتثال واجتناب.
7  اختلف في الرجل يسلم وتحته كافرة أو كافرة تسلم وهي تحت زوج كافر. والذي   عليه الشافعي وأحمد أن العصمة تبقى مدة العدة فإذا انقضت العدة ولم يسلم   الكافر منهما يفرق بينهما ولا يحلان لبعضهما, وقال مالك: يفرق بينهما من   يوم إسلام أحدهما.
*****************************
يا  أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا ولا   يسرقن ولا يزنين ولا يقتلن أولادهن ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن   وأرجلهن ولا يعصينك في معروف فبايعهن واستغفر لهن الله إن الله غفوررحيم   (12)
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم قد يئسوا من الآخرة كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور (13)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك: أي يوم الفتح والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على الصفا وعمر أسفل منه.
فبايعهن: أي على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا إلى ولا يعصينك في معروف.
أن لا يشركن بالله: أي أي شيء من الشرك أو الشركاء.
ولا يقتلن أولادهن: أي كما كان أهل الجاهلية يقتلون البنات وأدا لهن.
ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه: أي بكذب يكذبنه فيأتين بولد ملقوط وينسبنه إلى الزوج وهو ليس بولده.
ولا يعصينك في معروف: أي ما عرفه الشرع صالحا حسنا فأمر به وانتدب إليه. أو ما عرفه الشرع منكرا محرما.
فبايعهن: أي اقبل بيعتهن.
واستغفر لهن الله: أي أطلب الله تعالى لهن المغفرة لما سلف من ذنوبهن وما قد يأتي.
قوما غضب الله عليهم: أي اليهود.
قد يئسوا من الآخرة: أي من ثوابها مع إيقانهم بها, وذلك لعنادهم النبي مع علمهم بصدقه.
كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب: أي كيأس من سبقهم من اليهود الذين كفروا بعيسى وماتوا على ذلك فهم أيضا
القبور قد يئسوا من ثواب الآخرة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها النبي} إلى قوله {إن الله غفور رحيم} هذه آية بيعة  النساء،  فقد بايع عليها رسول 1الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نساء قريش يوم  الفتح وهو  جالس على الصفاء وعمر دونه أسفل منه، وهو يبايع، وطلب إليه أن  يمد يده فقال  إني لا أصافح النساء فبايعهن على أن لا يشركن2 بالله شيئا أي  من الشرك أو  الشركاء ولا يسرقن، ولا يزنين، ولا يقتلن أولادهن كما كان  نساء الجاهلية  يئدن بناتهن ولا يأتين ببهتان أي كذب يفترينه أي يكذبنه بين  أيديهن وأرجلهن  أي لا يلحقن بأزواجهن غير أولادهن، ولا يعصينك في 3معروف  بصورة عامة وفي  النياحة بصورة خاصة إذ كان النساء في الجاهلية ينحن على  الأموات ويشققن  الثياب ويخدشن الوجوه قال تعالى يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك  المؤمنات يبايعنك  فبايعهن على ألا يشركن بالله شيئا ولا يسرقن، ولا يزنين  ولا يقتلن أولادهن،  ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن وأرجلهن ولا  يعصينك في معروف،  فبايعهن واستغفر لهن الله فيما مضى من ذنوبهن وما قد  يأتي إن الله غفور  رحيم.
وقوله تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} أي يا من صدقتم الله ورسوله لا  تتولوا  قوما غضب الله عليهم وهم اليهود لا تتولوهم بالنصرة والمحبة وقد  يئسوا من  الآخرة أي من ثواب الله فيها بدخول الجنة وذلك لعنادهم رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم وكفرهم به مع علمهم أنه رسول الله ومن كفر به وكذبه أو  عانده  وحاربه لا يدخل الجنة فلذا هم آيسون من دخول الجنة. وقوله تعالى {كما  يئس  الكفار من4 
أصحاب القبور} أي كما يئس إخوانهم الذين ماتوا قبلهم  من دخول الجنة إذ  كفروا بعيسى عليه السلام وحاربوه ووالدته واتهموا عيسى  بالسحر ووالدته  بالعهر، والعياذ بالله فيئس هؤلاء من دخول الجنة كما يئس من  مات منهم ممن  هم أصحاب قبور.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- مشروعية أخذ البيعة لإمام المسلمين ووجوب الوفاء بها.
2- حرمة الشرك وما ذكر معه من السرقة والزنا وقتل الأولاد والكذب والبهتان وإلحاق الولد بغير أبيه.
3- حرمة النياحة وما ذكر معها من شق الثياب وخمش الوجوه والتحدث مع الرجال الأجانب.
4- بعد الحرة كل البعد من الزنا إذ قالت هند وهي تبايع أو تزني الحرة؟ قال لا تزني الحرة.
5- حرمة مصافحة النساء لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في البيعة "إني لا أصافح النساء".
6- حرمة موالاة اليهود بالنصرة والمحبة.
__________
1  في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (كان المؤمنات إذا هاجرن إلى   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتحن بقول الله تعالى {يا أيها النبي إذا   جاءك..} الخ الآية وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقررن بذلك بقولهن قال لهن   صلى الله عليه وسلم انطلقن فقد بايعتكن ولا والله ما مست يد رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط غير أنه يبايعهن بالكلام) .
2 روي أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال: (على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا  قالت هند بنت  عتبة وهي متنقبة والله إنك لتأخذ علينا أمرا ما رأيتك أخذته  على الرجال  وكان بايع الرجال يومئذ على الإسلام والجهاد فقط ولما قال: ولا  يسرقن قالت  هند: إن أبا سفيان رجل شحيح وإني أصيب من ماله قوتا فقال أبو  سفيان هو لك  حلال فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرفها لأنها كانت متنكرة  لما نالت من  حمزة رضي الله عنه وقال: أنت هند؟ فقالت: عفا الله عما سلف.  ثم قال: ولا  يزنين فقالت هند: أو تزني الحرة؟
3 قال قتادة: لا ينحن ولا تخلوا امرأة  منهن إلا بذي محرم وفي صحيح مسلم عن  أم عطية: لما نزلت هذه الآية قالت يا  رسول الله إلا آل فلان فإنهم كانوا  أسعدوني في الجاهلية فلابد أن أسعدهم  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا آل فلان  فأذن لها أ، تفي بوعدها.
(كما يئس  الكفار) صالح لأن يكون معنى الكلام كما يئس الكفار من عودة أصحاب  القبور  إليهم. وكما يئس أصحاب القبور من العودة إلى الحياة الأولى، وما  في التفسير  اختيار ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
الحلقة (830)
**سورة الصف
مدنية وآياتها أربع عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 334الى صــــ 340)**
سورة الصف
مدنية وآياتها أربع عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبح  لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم (1) ياأيها الذين   آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون (2) كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا   تفعلون (3) إن الله يحب الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص (4)   وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم لم تؤذونني وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم فلما   زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين (5) وإذ قال عيسى  ابن  مريم يابني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة   ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر   مبين (6) 
شرح الكلمات:
سبح لله ما في السموات وما: أي نزه وقدس بلسان القال والحال جميع ما في السموات وما في الأرض من
في الأرض كائنات.
وهو العزيز الحكيم: أي العزيز الغالب على أمره الحكيم في تدبيره وصنعه.
لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون: أي لأي شيء تقولون قد فعلنا كذا وكذا وأنتم لم تفعلوا؟ والاستفهام هنا لتوبيخ والتأنيب.
كبر مقتا عند الله: أي عظم مقتا والمقت: أشد البغض والمقيت والممقوت المبغوض.
أن تقولوا مالا تفعلون: أي قولكم ما لا تفعلون يبغضه الله أشد البغض.
صفا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص: أي صافين: ومرصوص ملزق بعضه ببعض لا فرجة فيه.
لم تؤذونني: أي إذ قالوا أنه آدر كذبا فوبخهم على كذبهم وأذيتهم له.
وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم: أي أتؤذونني والحال أنكم تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم.
فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم: أي فلما عدلوا عن الحق بإيذائهم موسى أزاغ الله قلوبهم أي أمالها عن الهدى.
والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين: أي الذين فسقوا وتوغلوا في الفسق فما أصبحوا أهلا للهداية.
يا بني إسرائيل: أي أولاد يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل، ولم يقل يا قوم كما قال موسى لأنه لم يكن منهم لأنه ولد بلا أب، وأمه صديقة.
مصدقا لما بين يدي: أي قبلي من التوراة.
يأتي  من بعده اسمه أحمد: هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم وأحمد أحد أسمائه الخمسة المذكوران والماحي، والعاقب والحاشر.
فلما جاءهم بالبينات: أي على صدق رسالته بالمعجزات الباهرات.
قالوا: هذا سحر مبين: أي قالوا في المعجزات إنها سحر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {سبح لله 1ما في السماوات وما في الأرض} يخبر تعالى أنه قد  سبحه  جميع ما في السموات وما في الأرض بلسان القال والحال، وأنه العزيز  لحكيم  العزيز الغالب على أمره لا يمانع في مراده الحكيم في صنعه وتدبيره  لملكه.  بعدما أثنى تعالى على نفسه بهذا الخطب المؤمنين بقوله: {يا أيها  الذين  آمنوا لم 2تقولون ما لا تفعلون3} لفظ النداء عام والمراد به جماعة  من  المؤمنين قالوا لو نعلم أحب الأعمال إلى الله تعالى لفعلناه فلما علموه   ضعفوا عنه ولم يعملوا فعاتبهم الله تعالى في هذه الآية ولتبقى تشريعا  عاما  إلى يوم القيامة فكل من يقول فعلت ولم يفعل فقد كذب وبئس الوصف الكذب  ومن  قال سأفعل ولم يفعل فهو مخلف للوعد وبئس الوصف خلف الوعد وهكذا يربي  الله  عباده على الصدق والوفاء. وقوله تعالى {كبر4 مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا  ما لا  تفعلون} أي قولكم نفعل ولم تفعلوا مما يمقت عليه صاحبه أشد المقت  أي يبغض  أشد البغض.
وقوله تعالى {إن الله يحب5 الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفا} أي  صافين متلاصقين  لا فرجة بينهم كأنهم بنيان مرصوص بعضه فوق بعض لا خلل فيه  ولا فرجة كأنه  ملحم بالرصاص.
وقوله تعالى: {وإذ قال موسى لقومه6} أي  اذكر إذ قال موسى لقومه من بني  إسرائيل يا قوم لم تؤذوني وقد تعلمون أني  رسول الله إليكم والحال أنكم  تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم حقا وصدقا، وقد  آذوه بشتى أنواع الأذى بألستهم  السليطة وآرائهم الشاذة من ذلك قولهم إن  موسى آدر ولذا هو لا يغتسل معنا،  ومعنى آدر به أدرة وهي انتفاخ الخصية.
وقوله  تعالى: {فلما زاغوا} أي مالوا عن الحق بعد علمه غاية العلم فآثروهم  الباطل  على الحق والشر على الخير والكفر على الإيمان عاقبهم الله فصرف  قلوبهم عن  الهدى نقمة منه تعالى عليهم، وذلك لأنه سنته تعالى فيمن عرض  عليه الخبر  فأباه بعد علمه به، ثم دعى إليه فلم يستجب ثم رغب فيه فلم يرغب  وواصل الشر  مختارا له عندئذ يصبح ما اختار من الفسق أو الكفر أو الظلم أو  الإجرام طبعا  له وخلقا ثابتا لا يتبدل ولا يتغير. وعلى هذا يؤول مثل قوله  تعالى والله  لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين، والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين،  والله لا يهدي  القوم المجرمين, والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين لأنه تعالى  أضلهم حسب سنته  في الإضلال فلا يستطيع أحد غيره تعالى أن يهدي عبدا أضله  الله على علم وهذا  معنى قوله تعالى من سورة النحل {إن الله لا يهدي من  يضل} .
وقوله  تعالى: {وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم7 يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله  إليكم} أي  اذكر يا رسولنا للاتعاظ والعبرة قول عيسى بن مريم لليهود: يا  بني إسرائيل  نسبهم إلى جدهم يعقوب الملقب بإسرائيل بن اسحق بن إبراهيم  الخليل عليهم  السلام. إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة  وهذا برهان على  صدقي في دعوتي إذ لم أخالف فيما أدعو إليه من عبادة الله  وحده ما في  التوراة كتاب الله عز وجل وهو بين أيديكم فوفاقنا دال على أن  مصدر تشريعنا  واحد هو الله عز وجل فكما آمنتم بموسى وهرون وداود وسليمان  آمنوا بي فإني  رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة, ومبشرا  برسول يأتي من بعدي  اسمه8 احمد, فلهذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "أنا دعوة9 أبي  إبراهيم وبشارة عيسى", إذ إبراهيم لما كان يبني البيت مع  إسماعيل كانا  يتقاولان ما أخبر تعالى به في قوله: {ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا  منهم يتلو  عليهم آياتك..} الآية.
وقوله تعالى {فلما جاءهم} أي محمد10 صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالبينات أي  بالحجج الدالة على صدق رسالته ووجوب إتباعه في  العقيدة والشريعة كفروا به  وقالوا في القرآن هذا سحر مبين كما قالها فرعون  مع موسى. وكما قالتها  اليهود مع عيسى عليه السلام.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  بيان غنى الله تعالى عن خلقه وأنه سبح لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض  وأن  ما شرعه لعباده من العبادات والشرائع إنما هو لفائدتهم وصالح أنفسهم   يكملوا عليه أرواحا وأخلاقا ويسعدوا به في الحياتين.
2- حرمة الكذب وخلف  الوعد إذ قول القائل أفعل كذا ولم يفعل كذب وخلف وعد.  ولذا كان قوله من  المقت الذي هو أشد البغض، ومن مقته الله فقد أبغضه أشد  البغض وكيف يفلح من  مقته الله.
3- فضيلة الجهاد والوحدة والاتفاق وحرمة الخلاف والقتال والصفوف ممزقة حسيا أو معنويا.
4- التحذير من مواصلة الذنب بعد الذنب فإنه يؤدي إلى الطبع وحرمان الهداية.
5- بيان كفر اليهود بعيسى عليه السلام وازدادوا كفرا بكفرهم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
6- بيان كفر النصارى إذ رفضوا بشارة عيسى وردوها عليه ولم يؤمنوا بالمبشر به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
__________
1  في جامع الترمذي عن عبد الله بن سلام قال: قعدنا نفرا من أصحاب رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فتذاكرنا فقلنا: لو نعلم أي الأعمال أحب إلى الله   لعملناه فأنزل الله تعالى: {سبح لله 1ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ... }   الخ السورة. ورواه الحاكم وأحمد وغيره.
2 اللام حرف جر والميم حرف استفهام وهو هنا إنكاري نوبيخي.
3  النداء بوصف الإيمان فيه التعريض بأن الإيمان من شأن صاحبه أن لا يخلف  إذا  وعد وأن يفي إذا نذر لأنه روح وصاحبه حي قادر على الفعل والترك بخلاف   الكفر وأهله.
(مقتا) : منصوب على التمييز وهو تمييز نسبة والتقدير: كبر ممقوتا قولكم ما لا تفعلون.
5  هذا جواب لقولهم: لو نعلم أحب الأعمال إلى الله تعالى لعملناه فبين لهم   أحب الأعمال إليه وهو أحب العاملين عنده فله الحمد وله المنة.
6 لعل وجه  المناسبة بين قصة موسى هنا وعتاب المؤمنين على فرار من فر يوم  أحد هو: أن  قوم موسى أيضا جبنوا عن قتال عدوهم وقالوا لموسى: اذهب أنت  وربك فقاتلا إنا  ها هنا قاعدون.
7 وجه مناسبة قصة عيسى لما قبلها أن بني إسرائيل كما  فسقوا عن أمر الله  وعصوا رسوله موسى فسقوا كذلك عن أمر الله وعصوا عيسى  وكفروا فكان هذا  تعزية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما لقيه ويلقاه من  اليهود.
8 هل الاسم هو عين المسمى؟ خلاف كبير والصحيح: أن الاسم هو اللفظ الدال على ذات به تتميز عن سائر الذوات.
9 رواه ابن اسحق بسند جيد ورواه أحمد بألفاظ مختلفة.
10  جائز أن يكون الضمير في جاءهم عائد إلى عيسى عليه السلام وعلى محمد صلى   الله عليه وسلم إذ كلاهما قيل فيه سحر أو ساحر قرأ الجمهور (سحرا) في   الآيات وقرأ بعضهم: ساحر أي: محمد أو عيسى عليهما السلام.
******************************  *
ومن  أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب وهو يدعى إلى الأسلام والله لا يهدي  القوم  الظالمين (7) يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو  كره  الكافرون (8) هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين  كله  ولو كره المشركون (9)
شرح الكلمات:
ومن  أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب: أي لا أحد أعظم ظلما ممن يكذب على  الله  فينسب إليه الولد والشريك، والقول والحكم وهو تعالى بريء من ذلك.
وهو يدعى إلى الإسلام: أي والحال أن هذا الذي يفتري الكذب على الله يدعى إلى الإسلام الذي هو الاستسلام والانقياد لحكم الله وشرعه.
والله  لا يهدي القوم الظالمين: أي من ظلم ثم ظلم وواصل الظلم يصبح الظلم  طبعا له  فلا يصبح قابلا للهداية فيحرمها حسب سنة الله تعالى في ذلك.
ليطفئوا  نور الله بأفواههم: أي يريد المشركون بكذبهم على الله وتشويه  الدعوة  الإسلامية، ومحاربتهم لأهلها يريدون إطفاء نور الله القرآن وما  يحويه من  نور وهداية بأفواههم وهذا محال فإن إطفاء نور الشمس أو القمر  أيسر من إطفاء  نور لا يريد الله إطفاءه.
هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى: أي أرسل رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهدى أي بالهداية البشرية.
ودين الحق: أي الإسلام إذ هو الدين الحق الثابت بالوحي الصادق.
ليظهره على الدين كله: أي لينصره على سائر الأديان حتى لا يبقى إلا الإسلام دينا.
ولو كره المشركون: أي ولو كره نصره وظهوره على الأديان المشركون الكافرون.
معنى الآيات:
يقول  تعالى {ومن أظلم1 ممن افترى على الله الكذب} والحال أنه يدعى للإسلام   الدين لحق إنه لا أظلم من هذا الإنسان أبدا، إن ظلمه لا يقارن بظلم هذا   معنى قوله تعالى في الآية الأولى (7) {ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب} .   أي اختلق الكذب على الله عز وجل وقال له كذا وكذا أو قال أو شرع كذا وهو   لم يقل ولم يشرع. كما هي حال مشركي قريش نسبوا إليه الولد والشريك وحرموا   السوائب والبحائر والحامات وقالوا في عبادة أصنامهم لو شاء الله ما  عبدناهم  إلى غير ذلك من الكذب والاختلاق على الله عز وجل. وقوله وهو يدعى  إلى  الإسلام إذ لو كان أيام الجاهلية حيث لا رسول ولا قرآن لهان الأمر أما  أن  يكذب على الله والنور غامر والوحي ينزل والرسول يدعو ويبين فالأمر  أعظم  والظلم أظلم.
وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (8) {يريدون2 ليطفئوا نور  الله بأفواههم3}  أي يريد أولئك الكاذبون على الله القائلون في الرسول: ساحر  وفي القرآن إنه  سحر مبين إطفاء نور الله الذي هو القرآن وما حواه من عقائد  الحق وشرائع  الهدى وبأي شيء يريدون إطفاءه إنه بأفواههم وهل نور الله يطفأ  بالأفواه  كنور شمعة أو مصباح. إن نور الله متى أراد الله إتمامه إطفاء نور  القمر أو  الشمس أيسر من إطفائه فليعرفوا هذا وليكفوا عن محاولاتهم الفاشلة  فإن  الله يريد أن يتم4 نوره ولو كره المشركون إنه تعالى هو الذي أرسل  رسوله  بالهدى ودين الحق دين الله الحق الذي هو الإسلام ليظهره على الدين  كله  وذلك حين نزول عيسى إذ يبطل يومها كل دين ولم يبق إلا الإسلام ولو كره  ذلك  المشركون فإن الله مظهره لا محالة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- عظم جرم الكذب على الله وأنه من أفظع أنواع الظلم.
2- حرمان الظلمة المتوغلين في الظلم من الهداية.
3- إيئاس المحاولين إبطال الإسلام وإنهاء وجوده بأنهم لا يقدرون إذ الله تعالى أراد إظهاره فهو ظاهر منصور لا محالة.
4- تقرير نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
__________
1  الاستفهام وإن كان للنفي فهو متضمن الإنكار الشديد على كل من المشركين   وأهل الكتابين إذ الجميع افتروا على الله الكذب، فالمشركون قالوا: الملائكة   بنات الله، واليهود قالوا: عزير ابن الله، والنصارى قالوا: عيسى ابن  الله.
2  استئناف بياني ناشيء عن الإخبار عنهم بأنهم افتروا على الله الكذب في   الوقت الذي هم يدعون إلى الإسلام فلما فضحهم القرآن راموا اطفاء نور الله   الذي هو كتابه ورسوله ودينه بأفواههم بالكذب والدعاوى الباطلة بل والحروب   الشرسة القاسية.
3 اللام في (ليطفئوا) زائدة لتأكيد الكلام وتقويته إذ الأصل يريدون إطفاء نور الله.
(والله  متم نوره) قرأ نافع بتنوين الميم من متمم ونصب نوره على المفعولية،  وقرأ  حفص بدون تنوين على أن متم مضاف إلى نور ونور مضاف إلى الضمير.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الصف
الحلقة (831)
**سورة الصف
مدنية وآياتها أربع عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 341الى صــــ 346)

**
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم من عذاب أليم (10) تؤمنون   بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم إن  كنتم  تعلمون (11) يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار  ومساكن  طيبة في جنات عدن ذلك الفوز العظيم (12) وأخرى تحبونها نصر من الله  وفتح  قريب وبشر المؤمنين (13) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار الله كما  قال  عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار  الله  فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت طائفة فأيدنا الذين آمنوا على  عدوهم  فأصبحوا ظاهرين (14)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
هل أدلكم على تجارة: أي أرشدكم إلى تجارة رابحة.
تنجيكم من عذاب أليم: أي الربح فيها هو نجاتكم من عذاب مؤلم يتوقع لكم.
تؤمنون بالله ورسوله: أي تصدقون بالله ربا وإلها وبمحمد نبينا ورسولا لله تعالى.
وتجاهدون في سبيل الله: أي وتبذلون أموالكم وأرواحكم جهادا في سبيل الله تعالى.
ذلك  خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون: أي الدخول في هذه الصفقة التجارية الرابحة  خير  لكم من تركها حرصا على بقائكم وبقاء أموالكم مع أنه لا بقاء لشيء في  هذه  الدار.
يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم: أي هذا هو الربح الصافي مقابل ذلك الثمن الذاهب الزائل الذي هو المال
جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار والنفس مع أن الكل لله تعالى واهبكم أنفسكم وأموالكم.
ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن
ذلك الفوز العظيم: أي لنجاة من عذاب النار الأليم ثم دخول الجنة والظفر بما فيها من النعيم المقيم هو حقا الفوز العظيم.
وأخرى تحبونها نصر من الله: أي وعلاوة أخرى تحبونها قطعا إنها نصر من الله لكم ولدينكم وفتح قريب
وفتح قريب للأمصار والمدن، وما يتبع ذلك من رفعة وسعادة وهناء.
وبشر المؤمنين: أي وبشر يا رسولنا المؤمنين الصادقين بذاك الفوز وهذه العلاوة.
كونوا أنصار الله: أي لتنصروا دينه ونبيه وأولياءه.
كما قال عيسى بن مريم: أي فكونوا أنتم أيها المؤمنون مثل الحواريين، والحواريون أصحاب عيسى وهم
للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله أول من آمن به وكانوا اثني عشر رجلا.
قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله
فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل: أي بعيسى عليه السلام، وقالوا إنه عبد الله رفع إلى السماء.
وكفرت طائفة: أي من بني إسرائيل فقالوا إنه ابن الله رفعه إليه.
فأيدنا الذين آمنوا على عدوهم: فاقتتلت الطائفتان: فنصرنا وقوينا الذين آمنوا.
فأصبحوا ظاهرين: أي غالبين عالين.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين1 آمنوا هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم من عذاب  أليم} أي  يا من صدقتم الله ورسوله هل لنا أن ندلكم على تجارة عظيمة الربح  ثمرتها  النجاة من عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة. وقوله {تؤمنون2 بالله  ورسوله  وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم} هذا هو رأس المال الذي  تقدمونه.
 إيمان بالله ورسوله حق الإيمان، جهاد في سبيل الله بالنفس والمال وأنبه   إلى أن هذه الصفقة التجارية خير لكم من عدمها إن كنتم تعلمون ربحها   وفائدتها. 3 {يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار} إنها   النجاة من العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي أولا، ثم مغفرة ذنوبكم وإدخالكم جنات   تجري من تحتها الأنهار، أي من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ومساكن طيبة في جنات   عدن أي إقامة دائمة. ثانيا ثم زاد الحق في ترغيبهم فقال {ذلك الفوز العظيم}   إنه النجاة من النار، ودخول الجنة، فلا فوز أعظم منه قط هذا ولكم علاوة   على ذلك الربح العظيم وهي ما أخبر تعالى عنها بقوله: 4 {وأخرى تحبونها} أي   وفائدة أخرى تحبونها: نصر من الله أي لكم على أعدائكم ولدينكم على سائر   الأديان وفتح قريب لمكة ولباقي المدن والقرى في الجزيرة وما وراءها. وقوله   تعالى {وبشر المؤمنين} أي وبشر5 يا رسولنا الذين آمنوا بنا وبرسولنا   وبوعدنا ووعيدنا بحصول ما ذكرناه كاملا، وقد تم لهم كاملا ولله الحمد   والمنة. وقوله تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} هذا نداء ثان في هذا السياق   الكريم ناداهم بعنوان الإيمان أيضا إذ الإيمان هو الطاقة المحركة الدافعة   فقال {يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار6 الله} أي التزموا بنصرة ربكم   وإلهكم الحق في دينه ونبيه وأوليائه المؤمنين. قولوا كما قال الحواريون7   لما دعاهم عيسى نبيهم لنصرته قائلا من أنصاري إلى الله أي من ينصرني في حال   كوني متوجها إلى الله انصر دينه وأولياءه، فأجابوه قائلين نحن أنصار  الله.  فكونوا أنتم أيها المسلمون مثلهم، وقد كانوا رضي الله عنهم كما طلب  منهم.
وقوله  تعالى {فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت طائفة فأيدنا الذين آمنوا}  أي  فاقتتلوا فأيدنا أي قوينا ونصرنا الذين آمنوا وهم الذين قالوا عيسى  عبد  الله ورسوله رفعه ربه تعالى إلى السماء، على عدوهم وهم الطائفة  الكافرة  التي قالت عيسى ابن الله رفعه إليه تعالى الله أن يكون له ولد.
وقوله  تعالى {فأصبحوا ظاهرين} أي غالبين عالين إلى أن احتال اليهود على  إفساد  الدين الذي جاء به عيسى وهو الإسلام أي عبادة الله وحده بما شرع أن  يعبد به  فحينئذ لم يبق من المؤيدين إلا أنصار قليلون هنا وهناك وعلا الكفر   والتثليث واستمر الوضع كذلك إلى أن بعث الله رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه   وسلم فانضم إلى الإسلام من انضم من النصارى فأصبحوا بالإسلام ظاهرين على   عدوهم من المشركين المؤلهين لعيسى والحيارى في تقويمه مرة يقولون هو الله،   ومرة يقولون: هو ابن الله، ومرة يقولون: ثالث ثلاثة هو الله. وضللهم  وتركهم  في هذه المتاهات الانتفاعيون من الرؤساء والجاهلون المقلدون من  المرءوسين  كما فعل نظراؤهم في الإسلام فحولوه إلى طوائف وشيع إلا أن  الإسلام تعهد  الله بحفظه إلى يوم القيامة فمن أراده وجده صافيا كما نزل في  كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن لم يرده وأراد الضلالة  وجدها في كل عصر  ومصر.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- فضل الجهاد بالمال والنفس وأنه أعظم تجارة رابحة.
2- تحقيق بشرى المؤمنين التي أمر الله رسوله أن يبشرهم بها فكان هذا برهانا على صحة الإسلام وسلامة دعوته.
3-  بيان استجابة المؤمنين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما طلب   منهم نصرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودينه والمؤمنين معه. وهي نصرة   الله تعالى المطلوبة.
__________**
1  هذا جواب ما سألوه عنه وطلبوا معرفته وهو: أحب الأعمال إلى الله تعالى،   والاستفهام مستعمل في العرض كما يقال: هل لك في كذا؟ أو هل لك إلى كذا؟  على  سبيل العرض والترغيب والتشويق إلى ما يذكر به.
2 جملة: (تؤمنون) بيانية  لأهل العرض السابق يثير سالا وهو: ما الذي ريد أن  يدلنا عليه؟ فالجواب:  الإيمان والجهاد. (تؤمنون بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في  سبيل الله ... } الخ.
3  (يغفر لكم بالجزم لأن الفعل واقع موقع جواب الطلب إذ: تؤمنون وتجاهدون   لفظهما لفظ الخبر وعناهما الإنشاء أي: آمنوا وجاهدوا يغفر لكم ذنوبكم   ويدخلكم، وجزم (ويدخلكم) أيضا على العطف على يغفر.
4 (وأخرى) الجملة  معطوفة على (يغفر لكم) وما بعدها وجيء بالجملة اسمية  للدلالة على الثبوت  والتحقق، فأخرى: مبتدأ خبره محذوف أي: وأخرى لكم أي  ثابتة لكم وتحبون: صفة  لأخرى.
5 لقد شوق الله أصحاب رسوله إلى تحقيق الإيمان بالجهاد فأيقنوا  وعزموا على  الجهاد فأصبح أسمى أمانيهم فأنجز الله لهم ما وعدهم فأمر رسوله  أن يبشرهم  بما وعدهم تعجيلا للمسرة.
6 الأنصار: جمع نصير وهو الناصر:  القوي النصرة، وقرأ نافع (كونوا أنصارا  لله) بتنوين (أنصارا) وقرأ حفص بدون  تنوين مضاف إلى اسم الجلالة.
7 الحواريون: جمع حواري بفتح الحاء وتخفيف  الواو وهي معربة عن الحبشية  (حواريا) وهو الصاحب الصفي وأطلق هذا الاسم  على أصحاب عيسى الإثني عشر  رجلا، وقد سمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزبير  بن العوام حواريه على  التشبيه بأحد الحواريين فقال: "لكل نبي حواري وحواري  الزبير) .**
******************************  **
**سورة الجمعة1
مدنية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية**
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسبح  لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض الملك القدوس العزيز الحكيم (1) هو  الذي  بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب   والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين (2) وآخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم   وهو العزيز الحكيم (3) ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم   (4)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يسبح لله ما في السموات: أي ينزه الله تعالى عما لا يليق به ما في السموات وما في الأرض من سائر
وما في الأرض الكائنات بلسان القال والحال، ولم يقل (من) بدل (ما) تغليبا لغير العاقل لكثرته على العاقل.
في الأميين: أي العرب لندرة من كان يقرأ منهم ويكتب.
رسولا منهم: أي محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ هو عربي قرشي هاشمي.
ويزكيهم: أي يطهرهم أرواحا وأخلاقا.
ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة: أي هدى الكتاب وأسرار هدايته.
وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال: أي وإن كانوا من قبل بعثة الرسول في ضلال الشرك والجاهلية.
مبين
وآخرين  منهم لما يلحقوا بهم: أي وآخرين مؤمنين صالحين لما يلحقوا أي لم  يحضروا  حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يعلم الكتاب والحكمة,  وسيلحقون بهم  وهم 
كل من لم يحضر حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من العرب والعجم.
ذلك  فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء: أي كون الصحابة حازوا فضل السبق هذا فضل  يؤتيه من  يشاء فلا اعتراض ولكن الرضا وسؤال الله من فضله فإنه ذو فضل  عظيم.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى: {يسبح لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض} يخبر تعالى عن نفسه  أنه  يسبحه بمعنى ينزهه عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله من سائر مظاهر  العجز  والنقص ويقدسه كذلك وذلك بلسان القال والحال وهذا كقوله من سورة  الإسراء  وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده, ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم. ومع هذا شرع  لنا ذكره  وتسبيحه وتعبدنا به, وجعله عونا لنا على تحمل المشاق واجتياز  الصعاب فكم  أرشد رسوله له في مثل قوله: سبح اسم ربك, وسبحه بكرة وأصيلا,  وسبح بحمد ربك  قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب, ومن الليل فاسجد له وسبحه ليلا  طويلا. وواعد  على لسانه رسوله بالجزاء العظيم على التسبيح في مثل قوله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "من قال سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة غفرت ذنوبه ولو  كانت مثل زبد  البحر" ورغب فيه مثل قوله: "كلمتان ثقيلتان في الميزان  خفيفتان على اللسان  حبيبتان إلى الرحمن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله  العظيم".
وقوله {الملك  القدوس} أي المالك الحاكم المتصرف في سائر خلقه لا حكم إلا  له. ومرد  الأمور كلها إليه المنزه عن كل ما لا يليق بجماله وكماله من سائر  النقائص  والحوادث.
وقوله تعالى {وهو العزيز الحكيم} أي كل خلقه ينزهه ويقدسه وهو  العزيز  الغالب على أمره الذي لا يحال بينه وبين مراده الحكيم في صنعه  وتدبيره  لأوليائه وفي ملكه وملكوته. وقوله تعالى {هو الذي2 بعث في الأميين  رسولا  منهم3} أي بعث في الأمة العربية الأمية رسولا منهم وهو محمد صلى الله  عليه  وسلم إذ هو عربي قرشي هاشمي معروف النسب الي جده الأعلى عدنان من ولد   إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل.
وقوله: {يتلو عليهم آياته} أي آيات الله  التي تضمنها كتابه القرآن الكريم  وذلك لهدايتهم وإصلاحهم, وقوله ويزكيهم أي  ويطهرهم أرواحا وأخلاقا وأجساما  من كل ما يدنس الجسم ويدنس النفس ويفسد  الخلق. وقوله ويعلمهم الكتاب  والحكمة. أي يعلمهم الكتاب الكريم يعلمهم  معانيه وما حواه من شرائع  وأحكام، ويعلمهم4 الحكمة في كل أمورهم والإصابة  والسداد في كل شؤونهم،  يفقههم في أسرار الشرع وحكمه في أحكامه. وقوله {وإن  كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال  مبين} أي والحال والشأن أنهم كانوا من قبل بعثته  فيهم لفي ضلال مبين ضلال  في العقائد ضلال في الآداب والأخلاق ضلال في الحكم  والقضاء في السياسة،  وإدارة الأمور العامة والخاصة.
وقوله تعالى:  وآخرين 5منهم لما يلحقوا بهم أي وآخرين من العرب والعجم  جاءوا من بعدهم وهم  التابعون وتابعوا التابعين6 إلى يوم القيامة آمنوا  وتعلموا الكتاب والحكمة  التي ورثها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم لما  يلحقوا بهم في الفضل  لأنهم فازوا بالسبق إلى الإيمان وبصحبة رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك  فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير التوحيد.
2- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
3- بيان فضل الصحابة على غيرهم.
4- شرف الإيمان والمتابعة للرسول وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم
__________**
1  سورة الجمعة أي: السورة التي يذكر فيها لفظ الجمعة وهل المراد بالجمعة  يوم  الجمعة أو صلاة الجمعة الظاهر أن المراد بلفظ الجمعة: صلاة الجمعة،  وجائز  أن يكون المراد يوم الجمعة وقد نزلت الجمعة جملة واحدة سنة ست من  الهجرة.
2   قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الأميون العرب كلهم من كتب منهم ومن لم  يكتب  لأنهم لم يكونوا أهل كتاب وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أميا ومن أمة  أمية هو  دليل معجزته وصدق نبوته.
3 (رسولا منهم) قال ابن اسحق: ما من حي من  أحياء العرب إلا ولرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم قرابة وقد ولدوه إلا  حي تغلب فإن الله تعالى طهر  نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم لنصرانيتهم، فلم  يجعل لهم عليه ولادة.
4 قال مالك بن أنس: الحكمة الفقه في الدين.
5  روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة قال: كنا جلوسا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأنزلت  عليه سورة الجمعة فلما قرأ (وآخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم) قال رجل:  من  هؤلاء يا رسول الله؟ فلم يراجعه حتى سأله مرة أو مرتين أو ثلاثا قال:  وفينا  سلمان الفارسي قال فوضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يده على سلمان ثم  قال:  "لو كان الإيمان عند الثريا لناله رجال من هؤلاء" نعم فقد دخلت فارس  في  الإسلام بعد الفتح العمري وآمن رجال فوفوا وكانوا من أفاضل الرجال وصدق   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن الحزب الوطني الذي تكون في الظلام   للانتقام من الإسلام فعل العجب في إفساد أمة الإسلام ومن ذلك ضرب الأمة   بالمذهب الرافضي الذي فرق المسلمين ودمرهم أيما تدمير.
6 من العرب  وغيرهم من سائر العجم كبعض الفرس والروم والبربر والسودان  والترك والمغول  والأكراد والصين والهنود وغيرهم وفي هذا معجزة قرآنية إذ  صدق قوله {وآخرين  منهم لما يلحقوا بهم) وقد لحقوا فآمنوا وتعلموا وزكوا.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجمعة
الحلقة (832)
**سورة الجمعة
مدنية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 344الى صــــ 351)

**مثل   الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا بئس مثل  القوم  الذين كذبوا بآيات الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين (5) قل ياأيها  الذين  هادوا إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم  صادقين  (6) ولا يتمنونه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (7)  قل إن  الموت الذي تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب  والشهادة  فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون (8) 
شرح الكلمات:
حملوا التوراة: أي كلفوا بالعمل بها عقائد وعبادات وقضاء وآدابا وأخلاقا.
ثم لم يحملوها: أي لم يعملوا بما فيها، ومن ذلك نعته صلى الله عليه وسلم والأمر بالإيمان فجحدوا نعته وحرفوه ولم يؤمنوا به وحاربوه.
بئس  مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله: أي المصدقة للنبي محمد صلى الله  عليه  وسلم هذا المثل الذي ضربه الله لليهود هو كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا أي  كتبا  من العلم وهو لا يدري ما فيها.
قل يا أيها الذين هادوا: أي اليهود المتدينون باليهودية.
إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله من: أي وأنكم أبناء الله وأحباؤه وأن الجنة خاصة بكم.
دون الناس
فتمنوا  الموت إن كنتم صادقين: أي إن كنتم صادقين في أنكم أولياء الله  فتمنوا  الموت مؤثرين الآخرة على الدنيا ومبدأ الآخرة الموت فتمنوه إذا.
بما قدمت أيديهم: أي بسبب ما قدموه من الكفر والتكذيب بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتمنون.
والله عليم بالظالمين: أي المشركين ولازم علمه بهم أنه يجزيهم بظلمهم العذاب الأليم.
تفرون منه: أي لأنكم لا تتمنونه أبدا وذلك عين الفرار منه.
فإنه ملاقيكم: أي حيثما اتجهتم فإنه ملاقيكم وجها لوجه.
ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب: أي إلى الله تعالى يوم القيامة.
والشهادة
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى: {مثل الذين حملوا التوراة} أي كلفوا بالعمل بها من اليهود  والنصارى  ثم لم يحملوها أي ثم لم يعملوا بما فيها من أحكام وشرائع ومن ذلك  جحدهم  لنعوت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والأمر بالإيمان به واتباعه  عند  ظهوره. وقوله تعالى: {كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا1} أي كمثل حمار يحمل  على  ظهره أسفارا من كتب العلم النافع وهو لا يعقل ما يحمل ولا يدري ماذا  على  ظهره من الخير، وذلك لأنه لا يقرأ ولا يفهم2. وقوله تعالى {بئس مثل  القوم  الذين كذبوا بآيات الله} أي المصدقة للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  هذا  المثل الذي ضربه تعالى لأهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى. وقوله والله لا  يهدي  القوم الظالمين، ولهذا ما هداهم إلى الإسلام. لتوغلهم في الظلم  والكفر  والشر والفساد لم يكونوا أهلا لهداية الله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى: {قل يا  أيها الذين هادوا} أي قل يا رسولنا يا أيها الذين  هادوا أي يا من هم يدعون  أنهم على الملة اليهودية، إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء  الله من دون الناس حيث  ادعيتم أنكم أبناء الله وأحباؤه، وأن الجنة لكم دون  غيركم إلى غير ذلك من  دعاويكم فتمنوا الموت إن3 كنتم صادقين في دعاويكم  إذ الموت طريق الدار  الآخرة فتمنوه لتموتوا فتستريحوا من كروب الدنيا  وأتعابها.
وقوله تعالى:  {ولا يتمنونه أبدا} أخبر تعالى وهو العليم أنهم لا يتمنونه  في يوم من  الأيام أبدا، وبين تعالى علة ذلك بقوله: بما قدمت أيديهم من  الذنوب والآثام  الموجبة للعذاب. وقوله {والله عليم بالظالمين} أي من أمثال  هؤلاء اليهود  وسيجزيهم بظلمهم عذاب الجحيم. وقوله تعالى {قل إن الموت  الذي تفرون منه4}  أي قل لهم يا رسولنا إن الموت الذي تفرون منه ولا  تتمنونه فرارا وخوفا منه  فإنه5 ملاقيكم لا محالة حيثما كنتم سوف يواجهكم  وجها لوجه ثم تردون إلى  عالم الغيب والشهادة وهو الله تعالى الذي يعلم ما  غاب في السماء والأرض،  ويعلم ما يسر عباده، وما يعلنون وما يظهرون وما  يخفون فينبئكم بما كنتم  تعملون ويجزيكم الجزاء العادل إنه عليم حكيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- ذم من يحفظ كتاب الله ولم يعمل بما فيه.
2- التنديد بالظلم والظالمين.
3- بيان كذب اليهود وتدجيلهم في أنهم أولياء الله وأن الجنة خالصة لهم.
4- بيان أن ذوي الجرائم أكثر الناس خوفا من الموت وفرارا منه.
__________
1  قال بعض أهل العلم: أبطل الله ادعاء اليهود في ثلاث آيات من هذه السورة   افتخروا بأنهم أولياء الله وأحباؤه فكذبهم بقوله: (فتمنوا الموت) وبأنهم   أهل كتاب فشبههم بالحمار يحمل أسفارا، وبالسبت فشرع الله للمسلمين الجمعة   فلم يبق لهم ما يفتخرون به على المسلمين.
2 أنشد بعضهم عائبا بعض من يحمل رواية الحديث وهو لا يفهم المراد منها:
إن الرواة على جهل بما حملوا
مثل الجمال عليها يحمل الودع
لا الودع ينفعه حمل الجمال له
ولا الجمال بحمل الودع تنتفع
الودع والواحدة ودعة مناقيف صغار تخرج من قاع البحر.
3 الأمر في قوله تعالى: (فتمنوا الموت) للتعجيز فلذا لم يفعلوا ولو فعلوا لما بقيت فيهم عين تطرف؛ لأنهم كاذبون.
4  جملة (الذي تفرون منه) صفة للموت، وفيه إشارة إلى خطإهم في الهلع والخوف   من الموت ولا تعارض بين هذه الآية وهي تدعو إلى تمني الموت، وبين النهي  عنه  في الحديث الصحيح: "لا يتمنين أحدكم الموت لضر نزل به" لأن طلب التمني  من  اليهود كان لتحديهم، والنهي عن تمني الموت كان بسبب الجزع من الضر حيث  يجب  الصبر لما في المرض من تكفير الذنوب، وفي الحديث: "من أحب لقاء الله  أحب  الله لقاءه، ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه" وهذا الحديث يفسر ما  تقدم  فإن العبد الصالح إذا كان في سياقات الموت يحب الموت للقاء الله  تعالى،  والعبد غير الصالح يكره لقاء الله كراهية اليهود لما يعلم من ذنوبه  وعظيم  آثامه فهو يخاف الموت لذلك.
5 من أحسن ما قيل في الوعظ بالموت قول طرفة:
وكفى بالموت فاعلم واعظا
لمن الموت عليه قد قدر
فذكر الموت وحاذر تركه
إن في الموت لذي اللب عبر
كل شيء سوف يلقى حتفه
في مقام أو على ظهر سفر
والمنايا حوله ترصده
ليس ينجيه من الموت حذر
وقال زهير:
ومن هاب أسباب المنايا ينلنه
ولو رام أسباب السماء بسلم
******************************  **
يا  يها الذين آمنوا إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله  وذروا  البيع ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون (9) فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا  في  الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون (10) وإذا  رأوا  تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها وتركوك قائما قل ما عند الله خير من  اللهو ومن  التجارة والله خير الرازقين (11)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا نودي للصلاة: أي إذا أذن المؤذن لها عند جلوس الإمام على المنبر.
من يوم الجمعة: أي في يوم الجمعة وذلك بعد الزوال.
فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله: أي امضوا إلى الصلاة.
وذروا البيع: أي اتركوه، وإذا لم يكن بيع لم يكن شراء.
وابتغوا من فضل الله: أي اطلبوا الرزق من الله تعالى بالسعي والعمل.
تفلحون: أي تنجون من النار وتدخلون الجنة.
انفضوا إليها: أي إلى التجارة.
وتركوك قائما: أي على المنبر تخطب يوم الجمعة.
ما عند الله خير من اللهو ومن: أي ما عند الله من الثواب في الدار الآخرة خير من اللهو ومن التجارة.
التجارة
والله خير الرازقين: أي فاطلبوا الرزق منه بطاعة وإتباع هداه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} أي يا من صدقتم الله ورسوله {إذا نودي  للصلاة  من يوم 1الجمعة2} أي إذا أذن المؤذن بعد زوال يوم الجمعة وجلس  الإمام على  المنبر {فاسعوا3 إلى ذكر4 الله} أي امضوا إلى ذكر الله الذي هو  الصلاة  والخطبة إذ بهما يذكر الله تعالى. وقوله {وذروا البيع5} إذ هو  الغالب من  أعمال الناس، وإلا فسائر الأعمال يجب إيقافها والمضي إلى  الصلاة.
وقوله  {ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون} أي ترك الأعمال من بيع وشراء وغيرها  والمضي  إلى أداء صلاة الجمعة وسماع الخطبة خير ثوابا وعاقبة.
وقوله تعالى {فإذا  قضيت الصلاة} أي أديت وفرغ منها فانتشروا في الأرض أي  لكم بعد انقضاء  الصلاة أن تتفرقوا حيث شئتم في أعمال الدين والدنيا.  تبتغون فضل الله،  {واذكروا الله كثيرا} أي أثناء تفرقكم وانتشاركم في  أعمالكم اذكروا الله  ولا تنسوه واذكروه ذكرا كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون أي رجاء  فلاحكم وفوزكم في  دنياكم وآخرتكم.
وقوله تعالى: {وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها  وتركوك قائما} هذه  الآية نزلت في شأن قافلة زيت كان صاحبها دحية بن خليفة  الكلبي الأنصاري  رضي الله عنه قدمت من الشام، وكان عادة أهل المدينة إذا  جاءت قافلة تجارية  تحمل الميرة يستقبلونها بشيء من اللهو كضرب الطبول  والمزامير. وصادف قدوم  القافلة يوم الجمعة والناس في المسجد، فلما انقضت  الصلاة وطلع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر يخطب، وكانت الخطبة  بعد الصلاة لا قبلها  كما هي بعد ذلك فخرج الناس يتسللون حتى لم يبق مع  الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم إلا اثنا عشر رجلا وامرأة فنزلت هذه الآية تعيب  عليهم خروجهم وتركهم  نبيهم يخطب. فقال تعالى في صورة عتاب شديد {وإذا رأوا  تجارة أو لهوا  انفضوا إليها} أي خرجوا إليها {وتركوك} يا رسولنا قائما على  المنبر تخطب.  وقوله تعالى: {قل ما عند الله خير من اللهو ومن التجارة} أي  أعلمهم يا  نبينا أن ما عند الله من ثواب الآخرة خير من اللهو والتجارة التي  خرجتم  إليها، {والله خير الرازقين} فاطلبوا الرزق منه بطاعته وطاعة رسوله  ولا  يتكرر منكم مثل هذا الصنيع الشين. وإلا فقد تتعرضون لعذاب عاجل غير  آجل.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب صلاة الجمعة ووجوب6 المضي إليها عند النداء الثاني الذي يكون والإمام على المنبر.
2- حرمة البيع والشراء وسائر العقود إذا شرع المؤذن يؤذن الأذان الثاني.
3- الترغيب في ذكر الله تعالى والإكثار منه والمرء يبيع ويشتري ويعمل ويصنع ولسانه ذاكر.
4-  ينبغي أن لا يقل المصلون الذين تصح صلاة الجمعة بهم عن اثني عشر رجلا  أخذا  من حادثة انفضاض الناس عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يخطب إلى  القافلة  حتى لم يبق إلا اثنا عشر رجلا.
__________
1  المراد من النداء: الأذان الذي يكون الإمام على المنبر إذ كان الأذان   واحدا حتى زاد عثمان رضي الله عنه ثانيا حين كثر الناس بالمدينة.
2 لفظ  الجمعة: بضم كل من الجيم والميم، وبتسكين الميم، والجمع: جمع كغرفة  وغرف  وجمعات كغرفات وكان يومها يسمى العروبة بفتح العين وقيل أول من سماها   الجمعة كعب بن لؤي وقيل: الأنصار، وأول جمعة صليت في الإسلام هي الجمعة   التي جمع فيها أسعد بن زرارة ومصعب بن عمير أهل المدينة وصلوها زكانوا اثني   عشر رجلا: وأول جمعة صلاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة هي   جمعته في بني سالم بن عوف وهو في طريقه من قباء إلى المدينة، وأول جمعة   بعدها كانت بجواثي: قرية من قرى البحرين.
3 ليس المراد بالسعي الجري  واشتداد العدو وإنما هو المشي والمضي لحديث  صحيح: "إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا  تأتوها تسعون ولكن أئتوها وعليكم السكينة"  ومن إطلاق السعي والمراد المضي  والعمل لا غير قول الشاعر:
أسعي على جل بني مالك
كل امرئ في شأنه ساعي
وفي القرآن: {ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها} .
4 ذكر الله: الصلاة والخطبة قبلها.
5 لا خلاف في حرمة البيع والشراء عند الأذان الثاني.
6  ورد في فضل الجمعة والغسل لها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "فيه ساعة لا   يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو يصلي يسأل الله شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه" وقوله: "الجمعة   إلى الجمعة كفارة لما بينهما ما لم تغش الكبائر" (مسلم) وقوله: "غسل  الجمعة  واجب على كل محتلم" (في الصحيح) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المنافقون
الحلقة (833)
**سورة المنافقون
مدنية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 352الى صــــ 358)**
سورة المنافقون
مدنية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا جاءك المنافقون قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله والله يعلم إنك لرسوله والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون (1)
اتخذوا  أيمانهم جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون (2) ذلك  بأنهم  آمنوا ثم كفروا فطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يفقهون (3) وإذا رأيتهم  تعجبك  أجسامهم وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم كأنهم خشب مسندة يحسبون كل صيحة  عليهم هم  العدو فاحذرهم قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون (4)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا جاءك المنافقون: أي حضر مجلسك المنافقون كعبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه.
قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله: أي قالوا بألسنتهم ذلك وقلوبهم على خلافه.
والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون: أي والله يعلم أن المنافقين لكاذبون أي بما أضمروه من أنك غير رسول الله.
اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة: أي سترة ستروا بها أموالهم وحقنوا بها دماءهم.
فصدوا عن سبيل الله: أي فصدوا بها عن سبيل الله أي الجهاد فيهم.
إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون: أي قبح ما كانوا يعملونه من النفاق.
ذلك: أي سوء عملهم.
بأنهم آمنوا ثم كفروا: أي آمنوا بألسنتهم، ثم كفروا بقلوبهم أي استمروا على ذلك.
فطبع على قلوبهم: أي ختم عليها بالكفر.
فهم لا يفقهون: أي الإيمان أي لا يعرفون معناه ولا صحته.
تعجبك أجسامهم: أي لجمالها إذ كان ابن أبي جسيما صحيحا وصبيحا ذلق اللسان.
وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم: أي لفصاحتهم وذلاقة ألسنتهم.
كأنهم خشب مسندة: أي كأنهم من عظم أجسامهم وترك التفهم وعدم الفهم خشب مسندة أي أشباح بلا أرواح، وأجسام بلا أحلام.
يحسبون  كل صيحة عليهم: أي يظنون كل صوت عال يسمعونه كنداء في عسكر أو  إنشاد ضالة  عليهم وذلك لما في قلوبهم من الرعب أن ينزل فيهم ما يبيح  دماءهم.
هم العدو فاحذرهم: أي العدو التام العداوة فاحذرهم أن يفشوا سرك أو يريدوك بسوء.
قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون: أي لعنهم الله كيف يصرفون عن الإيمان وهم يشاهدون أنواره وبراهينه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {إذا جاءك المنافقون} لنزول هذه السورة سبب هو أن زيد1 بن أرقم  رضي  الله عنه قال كنت مع عمي فسمعت عبد الله بن أبي سلول يقول لا تنفقوا  على من  عند رسول الله حتى ينفضوا وقال لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز  منها  الأذل, فذكرت ذلك لعمى فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأرسل رسولا  إلى ابن أبي وأصحابه فحلفوا ما قالوا فصدقهم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  وكذبني فأصابني هم لم يصبني مثله فجلت في بيتي فأنزل الله  عز وجل إذا جاءك  المنافقون إلى قوله الأعز منها الأذل فأرسل إلى لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ثم قال إن الله قد صدقك.
قوله إذا جاءك المنافقون أي إذا حضر مجلسك  المنافقون عبد الله بن أبي  ورفاقه قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله وذلك  بألسنتهم دون قلوبهم. قال تعالى:  {والله يعلم2 إنك لرسوله} سواء شهد بذلك  المنافقون أو لم يشهدوا. والله  يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون في شهادتهم لعدم  مطابقة قولهم لاعتقادهم.  اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة أي جعلوا من أيمانهم الكاذبة  جنة كجنة المقاتل يسترون 
بها كما يستتر المحارب بجنته فوق رأسه، فهم  بأيمانهم الكاذبة أنهم مؤمنون  وقوا بها أنفسهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم من القتل  والسبي، وبذلك صدوا عن3 سبيل  الله أنفسهم وصدوا غيرهم ممن يقتدون بهم وصدوا  المؤمنين عن جهادهم بما  أظهروه من إيمان صورى كاذب. قال تعالى: {إنهم4 ساء  ما كانوا يعملون} يذم  تعالى حالهم ويقبح سلوكهم ذلك وهو اتخاذ أيمانهم جنة  وصدهم عن سبيل الله  وقوله تعالى الآية رقم 5 {ذلك بأنهم آمنوا ثم كفروا  فطبع3 على قلوبهم} أي  سوء عملهم وقبح سلوكهم ناتج عن كونهم أمنوا ثم شكوا  أو ارتابوا فنافقوا  وترتب على ذلك أيضا الطبع على قلوبهم فهم لذلك لا  يفقهون معنى الإيمان ولا  صحته من بطلانه وهذا شأن من توغل في الكفر أن يختم  على قلبه فلا يجد  الإيمان طريقا إلى قلب قد أقفل عليه بطابع الكفر وخاتم  النفاق والشك  والشرك.
وقوله تعالى في الآية (4) {وإذا رأيتهم6 تعجبك  أجسامهم} أي وإذا رأيت يا  رسولنا هؤلاء المنافقين ونظرت إليهم تعجبك  أجسامهم لجمالها إذ كان ابن أبي  جسيما صبيحا وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم وذلك  لفصاحتهم وذلاقة ألسنتهم. وقوله  تعالى: {كأنهم خشب مسندة} وهو تشبيه رائع:  إنهم لطول أجسامهم وجمالها  وعدم فهمهم وقلة الخير فيهم كأنهم خشب مسندة على  جدار لا تشفع ولا تنفع  كما يقال.
وقوله تعالى: {يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم}  وذلك لخوفهم والرعب المتمكن من  نفوسهم نتيجة ما يضمرون من كفر وعداء وبغض  للإسلام وأهله فهم إذا سمعوا  صيحة في معسكر أو صوت منشد ضاله يتوقعون أنهم  معنيون بذلك شأن الخائن  وأكثر ما يخافون أن ينزل القرآن بفضيحتهم وهتك  أستارهم. قال تعالى هم7  العدو فاحذرهم يا رسولنا إن قلوبهم مع أعدائك فهم  يتربصون بك الدوائر.
قال تعالى: {قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون} فسجل عليهم  لعنة لا تفارقهم إلى يوم  القيامة كيف يصرفون عن الحق وأنواره تغمرهم القرآن  ينزل والرسول يعلم  ويزكى وآثار ذلك في المؤمنين 
ظاهرة في آرائهم وأخلاقهم. ولم يشاهدوا شيئا من ذلك والعياذ بالله من عمى القلوب وانطماس البصائر.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان أن الكذب ما خالف الاعتقاد وإن طابق الواقع.
2- التحذير من الاستمرار على المعصية فإنه يوجب الطبع على القلب ويحرم صاحبه الهداية.
3- التحذير من الاغترار بالمظاهر كحسن الهندام وفصاحة اللسان.
4- الكشف عن نفسية الخائن والظالم والمجرم وهو الخوف والتخوف من كل صوت أو كلمة خشية أن يكون ذلك بيانا لحالهم وكشفا لجرائمهم.
__________
1 رواه البخاري في صحيحه والترمذي وغيرهما كانت هذه الحادثة في غزوة بني المصطلق سنة خمس من الهجرة.
2  جملة معترضة بين الجملتين المتعاطفتين وفائدة هذا الاعتراض دفع ما قد   يتوهمه من يسمع جملة: (والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون) أنه تكذيب لجملة   (إنك لرسول الله) .
3 الفاء للتفريع فجملة (فصدوا عن سبيل الله) متفرعة عن جملة (اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة) .
4 الجملة تذييلية من أجل تفظيع حالهم، والتنديد بسوء سلوكهم.
5 الإشارة إلى قوله: (إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون) .
6  هذه الجملة معطوفة على سابقتها وهي (فهم لا يفقهون) وهي واقعة موقع   الاحتراس والتتميم لدفع إيهام من يغره ظاهر صورهم وأشكالهم كما في قول حسان   رضي الله عنه.:
لا بأس بالقوم من طول ومن غلظ
جسم البغال وأحلام العصافير
7  الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا إذ قوله تعالى: (يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم)   يثير تساؤلات فأجيب السائل المتطلع بقوله تعالى: (هم العدو فاحذروهم)   ونفسيتهم المريضة هي التي جعلتهم يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم كما قال المتنبي:
إذا ساء فعل المرء ساءت ظنونه
وصدق ما يعتاده من توهم
******************************  *
وإذا  قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رؤوسهم ورأيتهم يصدون وهم   مستكبرون (5) سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم  إن  الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين (6) هم الذين يقولون لا تنفقوا على من عند   رسول الله حتى ينفضوا ولله خزائن السماوات والأرض ولكن المنافقين لا  يفقهون  (7) يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ولله  العزة  ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون (8)
شرح الكلمات:
وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا: أي معتذرين.
لووا رؤوسهم: أي رفضوا الاعتذار إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ورأيتهم يصدون: أي يعرضون عما دعوا إليه وهم مستكبرون.
سواء عليهم استغفرت لهم: أي يا رسولنا.
أم لم تستغفر لهم:
لن يغفر الله لهم: أي إيأس من مغفرة الله لهم.
إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين: أي لأن من سنة الله أنه لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين المتوغلين في الفسق عن طاعة الرب تعالى وهم كذلك.
يقولون: أي لأهل المدينة.
لا تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله: أي من المهاجرين.
حتى ينفضوا: أي يتفرقوا عنه.
لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة: أي من غزوة كانوا فيها هي غزوة بني المصطلق.
ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل: يعنون بالأعز أنفسهم، وبالأذل المؤمنين.
ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين: أي الغلبة والعلو والظهور.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في الحديث عن المنافقين فقوله تعالى في الآية (5)  {وإذا  قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله} وذلك عندما قال ابن أبي ما  قال من  كلمات خبيثة منها قوله في المهاجرين: سمن كلبك يأكلك. وقوله  لصاحبه: لا  تنفقوا على المهاجرين حتى يتفرقوا عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وقوله مهددا  لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز يعني نفسه ورفاقه  المنافقين الأذل  يعني الأنصار والمهاجرين. فلما قال هذا كله وأكثره في  غزوة بني1 المصطلق  وأخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء فحلف بالله  ما قال شيئا من ذلك  أبدا وذهب فنزلت هذه السورة الكريمة تكذبه. ولما نزلت  هذه السورة بفضيحته  جاءه من قال له: يا أبا الحباب (كنية ابن أبي) إنه قد  نزل فيك آي شداد  فاذهب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغفر لك فلوى  رأسه أي عطفه إلى  جهة غير جهة من يخاطبه وقال: أمرتموني أن أؤمن فآمنت  وأمرتموني أن أعطي  زكاة مالي فأعطيت فما بقي إلا أن أسجد لمحمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم فنزلت هذه  الآيات الثلاث وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا أي معتذرين يستغفر  لكم رسول الله. لووا  رؤوسهم أي رفضوا العرض ورأيتهم يصدون عنك وهم  مستكبرون والمراد بهم ابن أبي  عليه لعائن الله قال تعالى لرسوله: سواء  عليهم استغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر  لهم لن يغفر الله لهم فأيأس رسوله من  المغفرة لهم، وعلل تعالى ذلك بقوله:  إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين 2  وابن أبي من أكثر الفاسقين فسقا! إذ جمع  بين الكذب والحلف الكاذب والنفاق  والشقاق والعداء والكبر والكفر الباطني  وذكر تعالى قولات هذا المنافق  واحدة بعد واحدة فقال هم الذين يقولون: لا  تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله أي  قال لإخوانه لا تنفقوا على المهاجرين حتى  يتفرقوا عن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقرعه رب العزة وأدبه ببيان فساد  ذوقه ورأيه فقال تعالى: {ولله  خزائن السماوات3 والأرض} فجميع الأرزاق بيده  وهو الذي يرزق من يشاء  والمنافق نفسه رزقه على الله فكيف يدعي أنه إذا لم  ينفق على من عند رسول  الله يجوعون فيتفرقون يطلبون الرزق بعيدا عن محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم.  ولكن المنافقين لعماهم وظلمة نفوسهم ومرض قلوبهم لا  يفقهون هذا ولا  يفهمونه، ولذا قال رئيسهم كلمته الخبيثة. تلك كانت القولة  الأولى.  والثانية هي قوله لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل.
 قالها في غزوة بني المصطلق وهي غزوة سببها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم أعلم أن بني المصطلق يجتمعون لحربه وقائدهم الحارث بن أبي ضرار وهو   أبو جويريه زوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إحدى أمهات المؤمنين. فلما   سمع بذلك خرج إليهم حتى لقيهم على ماء من مياههم يقال له المريسيع من ناحية   قديد إلى الساحل فوقع القتال فهزم الله بني المصطلق وأمكن رسوله من   أبنائهم ونسائهم وأموالهم وأفاءها على المؤمنين، واصطفى رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم لنفسه جويرية بوصفها بنت سيد القوم إكراما لها ثم عتقها  وتزوجها  فرأى المؤمنون أن ما بأيديهم من السبي لا ينبغي لهم وقد أصبحوا  أصهار  نبيهم فعتقوا كل ما بأيديهم فقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ما أعلم  امرأة كانت  أعظم بركة على قومها من جويرية بنت الحارث فقد أعتق بتزويج  رسول الله لها  مائة أهل بيت من بني المصطلق.
في هذه الغزاة قال ابن أبي قولته الخبيثة  وذلك أن رجلين4 أنصاريا ومهاجرا  تلاحيا على الماء5 6فكسع المهاجر الأنصاري  برجله فصاح ابن أبي قائلا عليكم  صاحبكم، ثم قال: والله ما مثلنا ومحمد إلا  كما قال القائل: سمن كلبك  يأكلك، والله لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز  منها الأذل وغاب عن ذهن  هذا المنافق أن العزة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين أي  الغلبة والظهور والعلو لا  للمنافقين والمشركين الكافرين ولكن المنافقين لا  يعلمون ذلك ولا غيره لعمى  بصائرهم ولما 
بلغ الغزاة المدينة وقف عبد  الله بن عبد الله بن أبي في عرض الطريق واستل  سيفه فلما جاء أبوه يمر قال  له والله لا تمر حتى تقول: محمد الأعز وأنا  الأذل، فلم يبرح حتى قالها:  وكان ولد مؤمنا صادقا من خيرة الأنصار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا ينفع الاستغفار للكافر ولا الصلاة عليه بحال.
2-  ذم الإعراض والاستكبار عن التوبة والاستغفار. فمن قيل له استغفر الله   فليستغفر ولا يتكبر بل عليه أن يقول: استغفر الله أو اللهم اغفر لي.
3- مصادر الرزق كلها بيد الله تعالى فليطلب الرزق بطاعة الله ورسوله لا بمعصيتهما.
4- العزة الحقة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين، فلذا يجب على المؤمن أن لا يذل ولا يهون لكافر.
__________
1  سبب نزول هذه السورة والآيات منها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (غزا بني   المصطلق على ماء يقال له (المريسيع) من ناحية قديد إلى الساحل فازدحم  أجير  لعمر يقال له: جهجاه مع حليف لابن أبي يقال له: سنان على ماء بالمشلل  فصرخ  جهجاه بالمهاجرين وصرخ سنان بالأنصار فجاء ابن أبي وقال كلماته  الخبيثة  التي هي في التفسير. ونزلت السورة.
2 وهم كل من يسبق في علم الله أنه لا يتوب لما أحاط به من الذنوب.
3  (الخزائن) جمع خزانة وهي البيت الذي يخزن فيه الطعام. وروى الترمذي أن  عمر  رضي الله عنه قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إشفاقا عليه ورحمة به: ما   كلفك الله يا رسول الله مالا تقدر عليه، عندما قال لرجل سأله عطاء ابتع  علي  فإذا جاء شيء قضيته فقال رجل من الأنصار يا رسول الله أنفق ولا تخش من  ذي  العرش إقلالا فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرف في وجهه البشر  وقال:  بهذا أمرت) .
4 تقدم ذكر اسميهما وهما: جهجاه، وسنان.
5 تقدم أن هذا الماء كان بالمشلل.
6 كسعه: ضربه في دبره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المنافقون
الحلقة (834)
**سورة المنافقون
مدنية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 359الى صــــ 362)**
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله ومن يفعل  ذلك  فأولئك هم الخاسرون (9) وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم  الموت  فيقول رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين (10) ولن  يؤخر  الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها والله خبير بما تعملون (11)
شرح الكلمات:
لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم: أي لا تشغلكم.
عن ذكر الله: كالصلاة والحج وقراءة القرآن وذكر الله بالقلب واللسان.
ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم: أي ومن ألهته أمواله وأولاده عن أداء الفرائض فترك الصلاة أو الحج وغيرهما
الخاسرون من الفرائض فقد خسر ثواب الآخرة.
وأنفقوا مما رزقناكم: أي النفقة الواجبة كالزكاة وفي الجهاد والمستحبة.
لولا أخرتني: أي هلا أخرتني يطلب التأخير ولا يقبل منه.
فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين: أي حتى أزكي وأحج وأكثر من النوافل والأعمال الصالحة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} 1 نادى تعالى المؤمنين لينصح لهم أن لا  تكون  حالهم كحال المنافقين الذين تقدم في السياق تأديبهم فقال لهم يا من  آمنتم  بالله ورسوله: لا تلهكم أموالكم2 ولا أولادكم أي لا تشغلكم عن3 ذكر  الله  بأداء فرائضه واجتناب نواهيه والإكثار من طاعته والتقرب إليه بأنواع  القرب.  ثم خوفهم نصحا لهم بقوله: {ومن يفعل ذلك} أي بأن ألهته أمواله  وأولاده عن  عبادة الله فأولئك البعداء هم الخاسرون يوم القيامة بحرمانهم  من الجنة  ونعيمها ووجودهم في دار العذاب لا أهل لهم فيها ولا ولد. وبالغ  عز وجل في  إرشادهم فقال: {وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم} مبادرين الأجل فإنكم لا  تدرون متى  تموتون. من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت فيقول4 متمنيا طالبا حاثا  في طلبه: رب  أي يا رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب أي إلى وقت قريب من هذا  فأصدق5 بمالي،  وأكن من الصالحين فأحج وأتقرب إليك يا رب بما تحب من أنواع  القربات  والطاعات ولكن لا ينفعه التمني ولا الطلب والدعاء، لأن حكم الله  الأزلي أنه  تعالى لن يؤخر 6نفسا أي نفس إذا جاء أجلها أي إذا حضر وقت  وفاتها وقوله  تعالى: {والله خبير بما تعملون} يحض المؤمنين على إصلاح  أعمالهم والتزود  لآخرتهم بإعلامهم بأنه مطلع على أعمالهم خبير بها.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة التشاغل بالمال والولد مع تضييع بعض الفرائض والواجبات.
2- حرمة تأخير الحج مع القدرة على أدائه تسويفا وتماطلا مع الإيمان بفرضيته.
3- وجوب الزكاة والترغيب في الصدقات الخاصة كصدقة الجهاد والعامة على الفقراء والمساكين.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1  قد تكون المناسبة بين هذه الآية وما سبقها هي قول المنافقين: (لا تنفقوا   على من عند رسول الله) فحذر تعالى المؤمنين من التأثر بالنظرية المادية   التي يحملها ابن أبي وصرخ بها، ودعاهم إلى الإنفاق في سبيل الله قبل فوات   الأوان بالموت أو الفقر وقلة ما ينفقون.
(لا) هي النافية اشربت معنى النهي فجزمت المضارع وفي الآية دليل على أن ما لا يشغل عن ذكر الله من مال وولد لا إثم فيه.
3 ذكر الله هنا مستعمل في الحقيقة والكناية فيشمل الذكر باللسان وهو فعل سائر الطاعات، والذكر بالقلب: وهو التذكر الموجب للطاعة.
4  قال القرطبي: في الآية دليل على وجوب تعجيل أداء الزكاة ولا يجوز  تأخيرها  أصلا وكذلك سائر العبادات إذا تعين وقتها. وهو كما قال رحمه الله  تعالى.
5  المضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة بعد فاء السببية الواقعة في جواب الطلب، وجزم   (أكن) لأنه في جواب الطلب مباشرة فلم تسبقه الفاء حتى يتعين نصبه بأن   المضمرة.
(نفسا) نكرة في سياق النفي وهو (ولن يؤخر) تعم كل نفس، والمراد  من النفس  الروح وقيل فيها: نفس أخذا من النفس وهو الهواء الذي يخرج من  الأنف والفم  من كل حيوان ذي رئة وسميت روحا أخذا من الروح بفتح الراء لأن  الروح به،  والروح: الراحة.
******************************  ****
سورة التغابن
مكية إلا آخرها فمدني وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسبح  لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء  قدير  (1) هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن والله بما تعملون بصير (2)  خلق  السماوات والأرض بالحق وصوركم فأحسن صوركم وإليه المصير (3) يعلم ما  في  السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون والله عليم بذات الصدور (4)
شرح الكلمات:
يسبح لله: أي ينزه الله ويقدسه عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله.
ما في السموات وما في الأرض: أي من سائر المخلوقات بلسان الحال والقال.
له الملك وله الحمد: أي له دون غيره الملك الدائم الحق وله الحمد العام.
وهو على كل شيء قدير: أي هو ذو قدرة كاملة على فعل ما أراد ويريد.
فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن: أي فبعضكم مؤمن موقن بربه ولقائه وبعضكم كافر جاحد دهري، والواقع
شاهد.
وصوركم فأحسن صوركم: أي صوركم في الأرحام فأحسن صوركم.
وإليه المصير: أي المرجع يوم القيامة.
والله عليم بذات الصدور: أي بما في الصدور من الضمائر والسرائر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يسبح لله ما في1 السماوات وما في الأرض} يخبر تعالى معلما  عباده  بربوبيته الموجبة لعبادته وطاعته وطاعة رسوله بأنه يسبحه جميع  خلائقه في  الملكوت الأعلى والأسفل وقوله {له2 الملك وله الحمد} أي أنه له  الملك وهو  الملك الحق وأنه له الحمد وهو الثناء الجميل {وهو على كل شيء  قدير} أي وأنه  على فعل كل شيء قدير لا يعجزه شيء {هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم  كافر ومنكم مؤمن}  أي وأنه خالق الكل فمن عباده المؤمن به ومنهم لكافر كما  هو الواقع. وأنه  بما يعمل عباده من خير أو شر من حسنات أو سيئات خبير أي  مطلع وسيجزى الكل  بأعمالهم حسنها وسيئها، وأنه خلق السموات والأرض3 بالحق  لا للهو ولا اللعب  وللعبث بل بالحق وهو أن يذكر ويشكر من عباده وأنه صور  العباد في الأرحام  فأحسن صورهم وجملها، فهي أجمل المخلوقات الأرضية على  الإطلاق، وأنه إليه لا  إلى غيره المرجع يوم القيامة فيحاسب ويجزي وهو  الحكم العدل العزيز الحكيم.  وأنه تعالى يعلم ما في السموات والأرض من سائر  المخلوقات والحوادث  والأحداث، وأنه يعلم ما يسر عباده من أعمال وأقوال  ونيات، وما يعلنون من  ذلك. وأنه عليم بذات الصدور أي ما فيها من أسرار  وخواطر ونيات وإرادات.
أخبر عباده بهذا4 ليؤمنوا به ويعبدوه دون غيره فيكملون ويسعدون بعبادته فله الحمد وله المنة وهو الرحمن الرحيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تعليم الله تعالى عباده وتعريفهم بجلاله وكماله ليؤمنوا به ويعبدوه ليكملوا ويسعدوا في الحياتين بالإيمان به وبطاعته وطاعة رسوله.
2-  تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر إذ المؤمن مؤمن، والكافر كافر مكتوب ذلك في   كتاب المقادير، ثم يظهره تعالى في عالم الشهادة قائما على سننه في خلقه.
3- وجوب مراقبة الله تعالى والحياء منه لأنه عليم بذات الصدور.
__________
1  اللام في قوله: (له) مزيدة لتقوية الكلام إذ فعل سبح يتعدى بنفسه يقال:   سبحه: إذا نزهه وقال: (ما في السموات) ولم يقل: من تغليبا لغير العاقل   لكثرته.
(له الملك) : تقديم الخبر على المبتدأ هنا للدلالة على الاختصاص فهو تعالى مختص بكل من الملك والحمد.
3 الباء في (بالحق) للملابسة أي خلقا ملتبسا بالحق بعيدا عن اللهو، واللعب الباطل.
4 في الآيات تقرير البعث وإمكانه بحجج عقلية لا ترها العقول الراجحة والفطر السليمة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (835)
**سورة التغابن
مكية إلا آخرها فمدني وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية**
ألم  يأتكم نبأ الذين كفروا من قبل فذاقوا وبال أمرهم ولهم عذاب أليم (5)  ذلك  بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا فكفروا وتولوا   واستغنى الله والله غني حميد (6)
شرح الكلمات:
ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين كفروا من قبل: أي ألم يأتكم يا كفار قريش خبر الذين كفروا من قبلكم.
فذاقوا وبال أمرهم: أي عقوبة كفرهم في الدنيا.
ولهم عذاب أليم: أي في الآخرة.
ذلك: أي العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة.
بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم: أي بسبب أنها كانت تأتيهم رسلهم.
بالبينات: أي بالحجج القواطع الدالة على صحة رسالاتهم.
فقالوا: أبشر يهدوننا: أي ردوا عليهم ساخرين مكذبين: أبشر يهدوننا؟
فكفروا وتولوا: أي فكفروا برسلهم وتولوا عنهم أي أعرضوا.
واستغنى الله: أي عن إيمانهم.
والله غني حميد: أي غني عن خلقه محمود بأفعاله وآلائه على خلقه.
معنى الآيتين:
بعد  أن بين تعالى للناس مظاهر ربوبيته المقتضية لعلمه وقدرته وحكمته وعدله   ورحمته في الآيات السابقة والموجبة لألوهيته قرر في هاتين الآيتين نبوة   ورسالة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لكفار 
مكة {ألم يأتكم1 نبأ}  أي خبر {الذين كفروا من قبل} 2كقوم عاد وثمود وأصحاب  مدين، {فذاقوا وبال  أمرهم3} أي عقوبة كفرهم التي كانت عقوبة ثقيلة شديدة  فأهلكوا في الدنيا  بعذاب إبادي استئصالي، وفي الآخرة لهم عذاب أليم4 وبين  لهم سبب ذلك الهلاك  والعذاب فقال: {ذلك بأنه كانت5 تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات}  أي بالحجج والبراهين  على أنهم رسل إليهم، وأنه لا إله إلا الله فلا تصح  العبادة لغير الله،  فيقابلونها بالسخرية والإعراض والاستنكار وهو ما أخبر  تعالى به عنهم في  قوله: {فقالوا أبشر6 يهدوننا} أي كيف يكون بشر مثلكم  يهدوننا، وبذلك كفروا  وتولوا عن الإيمان والإسلام. واستغنى الله عن  إيمانهم فأهلكهم لما كفروا به  وبرسله. ولم يأسف أو يأس عليهم لعدم حاجته  إليهم والله غني عنهم وعن سائر  خلقه حميد أي محمود بأفعاله الشاهدة بكماله  وجلاله وجماله.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- توبيخ من يستحق التوبيخ وتأنيب من يستحق التأنيب.
2- التكذيب للرسل والكفر بتوحيد الله موجب للعقوبة في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة.
3- تقرير نبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإثباتها لأن شأنه شأن الرسل من قبله.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري.
2 حذف المضاف إليه مع (قبل) ونوي معناه دون لفظه فلذا بنيت قيل على الضم والتقدير: نبأ الذين كفروا من قبلكم.
3 الوبال: السوء، وما يكره، والأمر: الشأن والحال.
4 أي: في الآخرة لأن العطف يقتضي المغايرة.
5 الإشارة عائد إلى المذكور قبلها وهو الوبال والعذاب الأليم.
6 الاستفهام في (أبشر) استفهام إنكاري إبطالي.
****************************
زعم  الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى وربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم  وذلك  على الله يسير (7) فآمنوا بالله ورسوله والنور الذي أنزلنا والله بما   تعملون خبير (8) يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن ومن يؤمن بالله   ويعمل صالحا يكفر عنه سيئاته ويدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين   فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم (9) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب   النار خالدين فيها وبئس المصير (10) 
شرح الكلمات:
زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا: أي قالوا كاذبين إنهم لن يبعثوا أحياء من قبورهم.
قل بلى وربي لتبعثن: قل لهم يا رسولنا بلى لتبعثن ثم تنبئون بما عملتم.
وذلك على الله يسير: وبعثكم وحسابكم ومجازاتكم بأعمالكم شيء يسير على الله.
والنور الذي أنزلنا: أي وآمنوا بالقرآن الذي أنزلناه.
ليوم الجمع: أي يوم القيامة إذ هو يوم الجمع.
ذلك يوم التغابن: أي يغبن المؤمنين الكافرين يأخذ منازل الكفار في الجنة وأخذ الكفار منازل المؤمنين في النار.
ذلك الفوز العظيم: أي تكفيره تعالى عنهم سيئاتهم وإدخالهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار هو الفوز العظيم.
بئس المصير: أي قبح المصير الذي صاروا إليه وهو كونهم أهلا للجحيم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية قريش إنه بعد أن ذكرهم بمصير الكافرين  من  قبلهم وفي ذلك دعوة واضحة لهم إلى الإيمان بتوحيد الله وتصديق رسوله.   دعاهم هنا إلى الإيمان بأعظم أصل من أصول الهداية البشرية وهو الإيمان   بالبعث والجزاء وهم ينكرون ويجاحدون ويعاندون قيه فقال في أسلوب غير   المواجهة بالخطاب زعم1 الذين كفروا والزعم ادعاء باطل وقول إلى الكذب أقرب   منه إلى الصدق. أن لن يبعثوا أي أنهم إذا ماتوا لن يبعثوا أحياء يوم   القيامة.
قل لهم يا رسولنا: {بلى وربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم}  ولازم ذلك  الجزاء العادل على كل أعمالكم وهي أعمال فاسدة غير صالحة مقتضية  للعذاب  والخزي في جهنم {وذلك على2 الله يسير} أي وأعلمهم أن بعثهم وتنبئنهم   بأعمالهم وإثابتهم عليها أمر سهل هين لا صعوبة فيه وبعد هذه 
اللفتة  اللطيفة دعاهم دعوة كريمة إلى طريق سعادتهم ونجاتهم فقال عز وجل:  {فآمنوا  بالله3 ورسوله} أي صدقوا بتوحيد الله وبنبوة رسوله وبالنور الذي  أنزلنا وهو  القرآن الكريم، واعملوا الصالحات وتباعدوا عن السيئات {والله  بما تعملون  خبير} أي وسيجزيكم بأعمالكم. وذلك {يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع} وهو  يوم القيامة  ويجازيكم بأعمالكم خيرها وشرها ذلك يوم التغابن4 الحقيقي حيث  يرث أهل  الجنة منازل أهل النار في الجنة ويرث أهل النار منازل أهل الجنة  في النار،  وهذا قائم على أساس أن الله تعالى أوجد لكل إنسان منزلا في  الجنة وآخر في  النار، فمن آمن وعمل صالحا دخل الجنة وحاز منزله ومنزل  إنسان آخر هو في  النار فحصل بذلك الغبن بينه وبين من هو في النار قد ورث  منزله فيها وبعد  هذا الدعاء الخاص الموجه إلى كفار قريش قال تعالى واعدا  عامة الناس عربهم  وعجمهم من وجد منهم ومن لم يوجد بعد: ومن يؤمن بالله5  ويعمل صالحا يكفر6  عنه سيئاته ويدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين  فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز  العظيم لأنه نجاة من النار ودخول الجنة هذا وعده  الصادق لمن آمن وعمل  صالحا. وقال: {والذين 7كفروا} أي بالله ورسوله ولقائه  وكذبوا بآيتنا أي  القرآن وما فيه من شرائع وأحكام والتكذيب مانع من العمل  الصالح قطعا إذا  {أولئك أصحاب النار خالدين فيها وبئس المصير} النار  والخلود فيها هذا وعيده  تعالى المقابل لوعده السابق اللهم اجعلنا من أهل  وعدك ولا تجعلنا من أهل  وعيدك يا واسع الفضل يا رحمن.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
2- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة.
3- بيان كون القرآن نورا فلا هداية في هذه الحياة إلا به فمن طلبها في غيره ما اهتدى.
4- الترغيب في الإيمان والعمل الصالح وبيان أنهما مفتاح دار السلام.
5- التحذير من الكفر والتكذيب بالقرآن وشرائعه وأحكامه فإن ذلك يقود إلى النار.
__________
1  هنا كلام مستأنف استئنافا ابتدائيا المخاطب فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم يذكر فيه كفر المشركين بالبعث ويرد عليهم بتقرير ما نفوه وزعموا أنه   غير واقع, والزعم: القول الموسوم بمخالفة الواقع, ويطلق على الخبر  المشكوك  في وقوعه.
2 (وذلك على الله يسير) : تذييل, واسم الإشارة عائد إلى البعث المفهوم من قوله: (لتبعثن) .
3  (فآمنوا) : الفاء هي الفصيحة إذ أفصحت عن شرط مقدر، والتقدير: فإذا  علمتم  هذه الحجج وتذكرتم ما حل بأسلافكم من العقاب فآمنوا بالله ورسوله  لتنجوا  مما حل بالكافرين من أمثالكم.
4 الإتيان باسم الإشارة بدل الضمير كان  لقصد الاهتمام بهذا اليوم بتمييزه  مع ما يفيده اسم الإشارة من البعد والعلو  نحو: (ذلك الكتاب) والتغابن:  تفاعل صادر بين اثنين هذا مغبون وذاك غابن،  والغبن: أن يعطى البائع ثمنا  دون ثمن بضاعته.
 5 هذه الآية متضمنة  تفصيلا لما أجمل في الجمل قبلها وتحمل عفوا عاما لمن  آمن من الكافرين ووحد  من المشركين بأن الله تعالى سيعفو عنهم ويغفر لهم  ويدخلهم الجنة.
 6 قرأ  نافع: (نكفر) و (ندخل) بنون العظمة على الالتفات من الغيبة إلى  المتكلم.  وقرأ حفص (يكفر) و (يدخل) بياء الغيبة على مقتضى الظاهر.
 7 أي: والذين  استمروا على الكفر والتكذيب ولم يتوبوا بالإيمان وترك الشرك  والمعاصي  فجزاؤهم الملائم لخبث نفوسهم من جراء الشرك والمعاصي هو ما ذكر  تعالى من  الخلود في النار.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (836)
سورة التغابن
مكية إلا آخرها فمدني وآياتها ثماني عشرة آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 366الى صــــ 371)

ما  أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله ومن  يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه والله بكل شيء عليم  (11) وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول  فإن توليتم فإنما على رسولنا البلاغ  المبين (12) الله لا إله إلا هو وعلى  الله فليتوكل المؤمنون (13)
شرح الكلمات:
ما أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله: أي ما أصابت أحدا من الناس مصيبة إلا بقضاء الله تعالى وتقديره ذلك عليه.
ومن  يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه: أي ومن يصدق بالله فيعلم أنه لا أحد تصيبه مصيبة  إلا  بإذنه تعالى يهد قلبه للتسليم والرضاء بقضائه فيسترجع ويبصر.
فإن توليتم: أي عن طاعة الله ورسوله فلا ضرر ولا بأس على رسولنا في توليكم إذ عليه إبلاغكم لا هدايتكم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ما أصاب1 من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله} 2 في هذه الآية رد على  الكافرين  الذين يقولون لو كان المسلمون على حق، وما هم عليه حقا لصانهم  الله من  المصائب في الدنيا، ولما سلط عليهم كذا وكذا ... فأخبر تعالى أنه  ما من أحد  من الناس تصيبه مصيبة في نفس أو ولد أو مال إلا وهي بقضاء الله  وتقديره  ذلك عليه، ومن يؤمن بالله ربا وإلها عليما حكيما وأن ما أصابه لم 
يكن ليخطئه، وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه3 يهد قلبه فيصبر ويسترجع فيؤجر وتخف عنده المصيبة بخلاف الكافر بالله وقضائه وقدره.
وقوله  تعالى {والله بكل شيء عليم} فلا يخفى عليه شيء فلا يحدث حدث في  الكون إلا  بعلمه وإذنه وهذه حال تقتضي الرضا بالقضاء والقدر والتسليم لله  تعالى فيما  يقضي به على عبده وفي ذلك خير كثير لا يعرفه إلا أصحاب الرضا  بالقضاء  والتسليم للعليم الحكيم.
وقوله تعالى {وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول}  يأمر تعالى عباده عامة بطاعة  الله وطاعة رسوله لأن كمال الإنسان وسعادته  مرتبطة بهذه الطاعة التي هي  عبارة عن تطبيق نظام دقيق ينتج صفاء روح وزكاة  نفس يتأهل بها العبد إلى  النزول بالملكوت الأعلى (الجنة دار الأبرار) .
وقوله  {فإن توليتم} أي أعرضتم عن هذه الدعوة فرفضتم طاعة الله ورسوله فلا  ضرر  على رسولنا ولا ضير إذ عليه البلاغ المبين وقد بلغ مبينا غاية  التبيين،  وأما هدايتكم فلم يكلف بها إذ لا يقدر عليها ولا يكلف الله نفسا  إلا  طاقتها.
وقوله تعالى: {الله لا إله إلا هو} أي أن الذي أمركم بطاعته  وطاعة رسوله  هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أي المعبود الذي لا تنبغي العبادة  ولا تصلح  إلا له لأنه الخالق لكم الرازق المدبر لحياتكم، {وعلى الله  فليتوكل4  المؤمنون} فإنه يكفي المؤمن الذي يتوكل عليه يكفيه كلما يهمه من  أمر دنياه  وآخرته. ولا كافي إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
2-  وجوب الصبر عند نزول المصيبة والرضا والتسليم لله تعالى في قضائه  وحكمه،  ومن تكن هذه حاله يهد الله قلبه5 ويرزقه الصبر وعظيم الأجر ويلطف  به في  مصيبته وإن هو استرجع قائلا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أخلفه الله  عما فقده  وآجره.
3- وجوب طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله في الأمر والنهي.
4- تقرير التوحيد.
5- وجوب التوكل على الله تعالى وهو فعل المأمور وترك المنهي وتفويض الأمر لله بعد ذلك. ولن يكون إلا خيرا بإذن الله تعالى.
__________
1  قال القرطبي: قيل سبب نزول هذه الآية أن الكفار قالوا: لو كان ما عليه   المسلمون حق لصانهم الله من المصائب في الدنيا ورد تعالى عليهم بأن المصائب   التي تصيب العبد هي بإذن الله ولها أسبابها مرتبطة معها وهي سنن لله  تعالى  لا تتخلف.
2 أنثت المصيبة لأنها بمعنى الحادثة والإذن: أصله إجازة  الفعل لمن يفعله  والمراد هنا أن ما يصيب العبد من خير وشر هو بتدبير الله  تعالى في ربطه  الأسباب بالمسببات فعاد الأمر إلى أذنه تعالى بوقوع ما أراده  من خير أو  غيره.
3 (يهد قلبه) عندما تصيبه المصيبة فيسترجع أي: يقول  إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون ويصبر، فالإيمان هو السبب في حصول هداية القلب  فإذا هدى القلب حصل  الاسترجاع وحصل الصبر وخف وقع المصيبة.
4 الجملة  معطوفة على قوله: {وأطيعوا الله} فهي في معنى: أطيعوا الله  وأطيعوا الرسول،  وتوكلوا على الله وحده لأن الطاعة تتطلب عملا وجهدا وهما  يتطلبان اعتمادا  على الله إذ هو المعين للعبد على الطاعة دون غيره فليكن  التوكل عليه وحده. 
5 (يهد قلبه) فيسترجع ويبصر، والإيمان الصحيح هو الذي ينتج هداية القلب فإذا اهتدى القلب إلى معرفة حكم الله وقضائه صبر وظفر.
***************************
يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا لكم فاحذروهم وإن تعفوا   وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم (14) إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة  والله  عنده أجر عظيم (15) فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم واسمعوا وأطيعوا وأنفقوا  خيرا  لأنفسكم ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون (16) إن تقرضوا الله  قرضا حسنا  يضاعفه لكم ويغفر لكم والله شكور حليم (17) عالم الغيب والشهادة  العزيز  الحكيم (18)
شرح الكلمات:
إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا: أي من بعض أزواجكم وبعض أولادكم عدوا أي يشغلونكم عن طاعة الله أو
لكم ينازعونكم في أمر الدين أو الدنيا.
فاحذروهم: أي أن تطيعوهم في التخلف عن فعل الخير كترك الهجرة أو الجهاد أو صلاة الجماعة أو التصدق على ذوي الحاجة.
وإن تعفوا: أي عمن ثبطكم عن الخير من زوجة وولد.
وتصفحوا وتغفروا: أي وتعرضوا عنهم وتغفروا لهم ما عملوه معكم من تأخيركم عن الهجرة أو الجهاد أو الإنفاق في سبيل الله.
فإن الله غفور رحيم: أي يغفر لمن يغفر ويرحم من يرحم.
إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة: أي بلاء واختبار لكم فاحذروا أن يصرفوكم عن طاعة الله أو يوقعوكم في معصيته.
والله عنده أجر عظيم: أي فآثروا ما عنده تعالى على ما عندكم من مال وولد.
فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم: أي افعلوا ما تقدرون عليه من أوامره, واجتنبوا نواهيه كلها.
ومن يوق شح نفسه: أي ومن يقه الله شح نفسه فيعافيه من البخل والحرص على المال.
يضاعفه لكم: أي الدرهم بسبعمائة.
والله شكور حليم: أي يجازي على الطاعة ولا يعاجل بالعقوبة.
معنى الآيات:
هذه  الآيات الكريمة {يا أيها الذين آمنوا} إلى قوله {العزيز الحكيم} نزلت  في1  أناس كان لهم أزواج وأولاد عاقوهم عن الهجرة والجهاد فترة من الوقت  فلما  تغلبوا عليهم وهاجروا ووجدوا الذين سبقوهم إلى الهجرة قد تعلموا  وتفقهوا في  الدين فتأسفوا عن تخلفهم فهموا بأزواجهم وأولادهم الذين عاقوهم  عن الهجرة  فترة طويلة أن يعاقبوهم بنوع من العقاب من تجويع أو ضرب أو  تثريب وعتاب  فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات يا أيها الذين آمنوا أي يا أيها  المؤمنون إن  من2 أزواجكم3 وأولادكم أي من بعضهم لا كلهم إذ منهم من يساعد  على طاعة الله  ويكون عونا عليها عدوا لكم يصرفكم عن طاعة الله والتزود  للدار الآخرة, وقد  ينازعونكم في دينكم ودنياكم إذا فاحذروهم أي كونوا منهم  على حذر أن  تطيعوهم في التخلف عن فعل الخير من هجرة وجهاد وغيرهما وإن  تعفوا وتصفحوا  وتغفروا أي عمن شغلوكم عن طاعة الله فعاقوكم عن الهجرة  والجهاد فلم تضربوهم  ولم تجوعوهم ولم تثربوا عليهم ولم تعاتبوهم بل تطلبون  العذر لما قاموا به  نحوكم يكافئكم الله تعالى بمثله فيعفو عنكم ويصفح  ويغفر لكم كما عفوتم  وصفحتم وغفرتم لأزواجكم وأولادكم الذين أخروا هجرتكم  وعطلوكم عن الجهاد في  سبيل الله.
وقوله تعالى {إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة4 والله عنده  أجر عظيم} أي إنما  أموالكم وأولادكم أي كل أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة واختبار  من الله لكم هل  تحسنون التصرف فيهم فلا تعصوا الله لأجلهم لا بترك واجب ولا  بفعل ممنوع,  أو تسيئون التصرف فيحملكم حبهم على التفريط في طاعة الله أو  التقصير في  بعضها بترك واجب أو فعل حرام والله عنده أجر عظيم فآثروا ما عند  الله على  ما عندكم من مال وولد, إن ما عند الله باق, وما عندكم فان,  فآثروا الباقي  على الفاني.
وقوله تعالى {فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم5} هذا  من إحسان الله تعالى إلى عباده  المؤمنين إنه لما علمهم أن أموالهم وأولادهم  فتنة وحذرهم أن يؤثروهم على  طاعة الله ورسوله علم أن بعض المؤمنين سوف  يزهدون في المال والولد, وأن  بعضا سوف يعانون أتعابا ومشقة شديدة في  التوفيق بين خدمة المصلحتين فأمرهم  أن يتقوه في حدود ما يطيقون فقط وخير  الأمور الوسط فلا يفرط في ولده  وماله, ولا يفرط في علة وجوده وسبب نجاته  وسعادته وهي عبادة الله تعالى  التي خلق لأجلها وعليها مدار نجاته من النار  ودخوله الجنة.
وقوله تعالى واسمعوا6 ما يدعوكم الله ورسوله إليه  {وأطيعوا وأنفقوا} في  طاعة الله من أموالكم7 خيرا لأنفسكم من عدم الإنفاق  فإنه شر لكم وليس  بخير.
وقوله تعالى: {ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم  المفلحون} أعلمهم أن عدم الإنفاق  ناتج عن شح النفس, وشح النفس لا يقي منه  إلا الله, فعليكم باللجوء إلى  الله تعالى ليحفظكم من شح نفوسكم فادعوه  وتوسلوا إليه بالإنفاق قليلا  قليلا حتى يحصل الشفاء من مرض الشح الذي هو  البخل مع الحرص الشديد على جمع  المال والحفاظ عليه ومن شفي من مرض الشح  أفلح وأصبح في عداد المفلحين  الفائزين بالجنة بعد النجاة من النار وقوله  {إن تقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا  يضاعفه لكم8 ويغفر لكم} هذا الترغيب عظيم من  الله تعالى للمؤمنين للنفقة  في سبيله إذ سماها قرضا والقرض مردود وواعد  بمضاعفتها وزيادة أخرى أن يغفر  لهم بذلك ذنوبهم, واشتراط الحسن للقرض  اشتراط معقول وهو أن يكون المال  الذي أقرض الله حلالا لا حراما, وأن تكون  النفس طيبة به لا كارهة له, وهذا  من باب النصح للمؤمنين ليحصلوا على الأجر  مضاعفا. وقوله تعالى {والله  شكور حليم} ترغيب أيضا لهم في الإنفاق لأن  الشكور معناه يعطي القليل  فيكافيء بالكثير, والحليم الذي لا يعاجل  بالعقوبة. ومثله يقرض القرض  الحسن.
وقوله {عالم الغيب والشهادة} ترغيب  أيضا في الإنفاق إذا أعلمهم أنه لا  يغيب عنه من أمورهم شيء يعلم الخفي منها  والعلنى، وما غاب عنهم فلم يروه  وما ظهر لهم فشهدوه فذو العلم بهذه  المثابة معاملته مضمونة لا يخاف ضياعها  ولا نسيانها. وقوله {العزيز الحكيم}  أي العزيز الانتقام من أعدائه الحكيم  في إجراء أحكامه وتدبير شؤون عباده.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن من بعض الزوجات والأولاد عدوا فعلى المؤمن أن يحذر ذلك ليسلم من شرهم.
2- الترغيب في العفو والصفح والمغفرة على من أساء أو ظلم.
3- التحذير من فتنة المال والولد ووجوب التيقظ حتى لا يهلك المرء بولده وماله.
4- وجوب تقوى الله بفعل الواجبات وترك المنهيات في حدود الطاقة البشرية.
5- الترغيب في الإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى والتحذير من الشح فإنه داء خطير.
__________
1  قال القرطبي: قال ابن عباس: نزلت في عوف بن مالك الأشجعي بالمدينة  النبوية  شكا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جفاء أهله وولده, وعن عطاء بن  يسار قال:  نزلت سورة التغابن كلها جملة إلا هؤلاء الآيات (يا أيها الذين  آمنوا إن من  أزواجكم..) الخ.
2 الآية عامة في الرجال والنساء فكما يكون للرجل من  امرأته وولده عدو يكون  كذلك للمرأة من زوجها وولدها عدو, ووجب الحذر على  المؤمنين, ويكون الحذر  بوجهين: إما لضرر في البدن وإما لضرر في الدين, وضرر  البدن يتعلق بالدنيا  وضرر الدين يتعلق بالآخرة فحذر الله تعالى العبد من  ذلك وأنذره به.
3 (من) للتبعيض إذ ما كل من له زوجة وولد كانوا له عدوا.
4  (فتنة) أي: بلاء واختبار يحملكم على كسب المحرم ومنع حق الله تعالى فلا   تطيعوهم في معصية الله تعالى, روي عن ابن مسعود أنه كان يقول: لا تقولوا:   اللهم اعصمني من الفتنة فإنه ليس أحد منكم يرجع إلى مال وأهل وولد إلا وهو   مشتمل على فتنة ولكن ليقل اللهم إني أعوذ بك من مضلات الفتن.
5 هل هذه  الآية مخصصة لآية آل عمران: (فاتقوا الله حق تقاته) هذا هو  الطاهر إذ من  غير الممكن أن يتقى الله حق تقاته أي: تقواه الحقة فلو أن  العبد ذاب ذوبانا  من خشية الله تعالى ما اتقى الله حق تقاته.
6 قال القرطبي: اسمعوا ما  توعظون به وأطيعوا فيما تؤمرون به وتنهون عنه,  والآية أصل في السمع والطاعة  في بيعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على السمع  والطاعة ولأولى الأمر.
7  يصح في نصبه ثلاثة أوجه الأول أن يكون الخير بمعنى المال ويكون خيرا  مفعولا  به, والثاني: أن يكون (خيرا) نعتا لمصدر محذوف أي أنفقوا إنفاقا  خيرا,  والثالث أن يكون منصوبا بفعل مضمر دل عليه أنفقوا أي ايتوا في  الإنفاق خيرا  لأنفسكم.
8 المضاعفة: هي إعطاء الضعف, والشكور: فعول بمعنى فاعل أي: مبالغة في الشكر.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (837)
**سورة الطلاق
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
* *المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 372الى صــــ 376)*
*
سورة الطلاق
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا  أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن وأحصوا العدة واتقوا الله   ربكم لا تخرجوهن من بيوتهن ولا يخرجن إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة وتلك حدود   الله ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه لا تدري لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك  أمرا  (1)
شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها النبي: أراد الله بالنداء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته بدليل ما بعده.
إذا طلقتم النساء: أي إذا أردتم طلاقهن.
فطلقوهن لعدتهن: أي لقبل عدتهن أي في طهر لم يجامعها فيه.
وأحصوا العدة: أي احفظوا مدتها حتى يمكنكم المراجعة فيها.
واتقوا الله ربكم: أي أطيعوه في أمره ونهيه.
لا تخرجوهن من بيوتهن: أي لا تخرجوا المطلقة من بيت زوجها الذي طلقها حتى تنقضي عدتها.
إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة: أي إلا أن يؤذين بالبذاء في القول وسوء الخلق, أو يرتكبن فاحشة من زنا بينة ظاهرة لا شك فيها.
وتلك حدود الله: أي المذكورات من الطلاق في أول الطهر وإحصاء العدة وعدم إخراج المطلقة من بيتها حتى تنقضي عدتها.
لا تدري لعل الله يحدث بعد: أي يجعل في قلب الزوج الرغبة في مراجعتها فيراجعها إذا لم تكن الثالثة من
ذلك أمرا الطلقات.
معنى الآية:
قوله  تعالى: {يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء} 3 يخاطب الله تبارك وتعالى  رجال  أمة الإسلام في شخصية نبيها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول: إذا  طلقتم2 أي  إذا أردتم طلاقهن لأمر اقتضى ذلك فطلقوهن لعدتهن أي لأول عدتهن  وذلك في طهر  لم تجامع فيه لتعد ذلك الطهر أول عدتها. وقوله تعالى:
{وأحصوا العدة}  أي احفظوها فاعرفوا بدايتها ونهايتها لما يترتب على ذلك من  أحكام من صحة  المراجعة وعدمها، ومن النفقة، والإسكان وعدمهما. وقوله:  {واتقوا الله ربكم}  فامتثلوا أوامره وقفوا عند حدوده فلا تتعدوها، لا  تخرجوهن أي المطلقات من  بيوتهن اللاتي طلقن فيهن، ولا يخرجن أي ويجب أن لا  يخرجن من بيوتهن إلا أن  يأتين بفاحشة مبينة كزنا ظاهر أو تكون سيئة بذيئة  اللسان فتؤذي أهل البيت  أذى لا يتحملونه فعندئذ يباح إخراجها.
وقوله تعالى: {وتلك حدود الله} أي  المذكورات من الطلاق لأول الطهر، وإحصاء  العدة، وعدم إخراجهن من بيوتهن،  وقوله {ومن يتعد حدود الله} فيتجاوزها  ولم يقف عندها فقد ظلم نفسه وتعرض  لعقوبة الله تعالى عاجلا أو آجلا.
وقوله تعالى: {لا تدري لعل الله يحدث  بعد ذلك أمرا} أي بأن يجعل الله  تعالى في قلب الرجل رغبة في مراجعة مطلقته  فيراجعها، وفي ذلك خير كثير.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان السنة في الطلاق وهي أن يطلقها في طهر لم يمسها 1في بجماع.
2- أن يكون الطلاق واحدة لا اثنتين ولا ثلاثا.
3- وجوب إحصاء العدة ليعرف الزوج متى تنقضي عدة مطلقته لما يترتب على ذلك من أحكام الرجعة والنفقة والإسكان.
4-  حرمة إخراج المطلقة من بيتها الذي طلقت فيه إلى أن تنقضي عدتها إلا أن   ترتكب فاحشة ظاهرة كزنا أو بذاءة أو سوء خلق وقبيح معاملة فعندئذ يجوز   إخراجها.
__________
1 في سنن ابن ماجة عن ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما عن عمر رضي الله عنه أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلق حفصة رضي  الله عنها ثم راجعها بأمر الله  تعالى وقيل له: راجعها فإنها قوامة صوامة  رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، وضعف  الحديث، وعلى كل حال فالآية تشريع عام لأمة  الإسلام بغض الطرف عن سبب  النزول.
2 وردت أحاديث كثيرة ضعيفة السند  ومجموعها يدل على كراهية الطلاق وأنه عمل  غير صالح إن كان بدون ضرورة وهي  رفع الضرر عن أحد الكتزوجين. الجمهور أن  من طلق واستثنى فله ما استثناه فلو  قال: أنت طالق إن شاء الله فله  استثناؤه ولا طلاق عليه.
3 وأن يكون لا  اثنتين ولا ثلاثا، وطلاق البدعة خلافه وهو: أن يطلقها وهي  حائض أو في طهر  جامعها فيه أو بلفظ اثنين أو ثلاث ومن أهل العلم من لا يعد  الطلاق البدعي  طلاقا، ومنهم من يمضيه واحتج المانعون والمجيزون بحديث ابن  عمر في الصحيح:  (إذ طلق ابن عمر زوجته وهي حائض فذكر ذلك عمر لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال له: ليراجعها ثم ليمسكها حتى تطهر ثم تحيض فتطهر  فإن بدا له أن  يطلقها فليطلقها طاهرا قبل أن يمسها فتلك العدة التي أمر  بها الله عز وجل)  فمن قال: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حسبها له طلقة  قال الطلاق في  الحيض يمضي وهو بدعة، ومن قال: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم لم يعدها بل  قال له: "إذا طهرت ليطلق أو ليمسك" قال: الطلاق في الحيض  بدعة ولا يمضي.
**************************
وأقيموا  الشهادة لله ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ومن يتق  الله  يجعل له مخرجا (2) ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو  حسبه إن  الله بالغ أمره قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا (3)
شرح الكلمات:
فإذا بلغن أجلهن: أي قاربن انقضاء عدتهن.
فأمسكوهن بمعروف: أي بأن تراجعوهن بمعروف من غير ضرر.
أو فارقوهن بمعروف: أي أتركوهن حتى تنقضي عدتهن ولا تضاروهن بالمراجعة.
وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم: أي اشهدوا على الطلاق وعلى المراجعة رجلين عدلين منكم أي من المسلمين فلا يشهد كافر.
وأقيموا الشهادة لله: أي لا للمشهود عليه أوله بل لله تعالى وحده.
ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن: أي ذلكم المذكور من أول السورة من أحكام يؤمر به وينفذه من كان يؤمن بالله
بالله واليوم الآخر واليوم الآخر.
ومن يتق الله: أي في أمره ونهيه فلا يعصه فيهما.
يجعل له مخرجا: أي من كرب الدنيا والآخرة.
ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب: أي من حيث لا يرجوا ولا يؤمل.
فهو حسبه: أي كافيه ما يهمه من أمر دينه ودنياه.
قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا: أي من الطلاق والعدة وغير ذلك حدا وأجلا وقدرا ينتهي إليه.
معنى الآيتين:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان العدد وأحكام الطلاق والرجعة. قال تعالى:  {فإذا  بلغن} 1 أي المطلقات أجلهن أي قاربن انقضاء العدة فأمسكوهن بمعروف  أي  راجعوهن على أساس حسن العشرة والمصاحبة الكريمة لا للإضرار بهن كأن  يراجعها  ثم يطلقها يطول عليها العدة فهذا لا يجوز لحرمة الإضرار بالناس  وفي  الحديث: لا ضرر2 ولا ضرار.
 وقوله {أو فارقوهن بمعروف} وذلك بأن يعطيها ما  بقي لها من مهرها ويمتعها3  بحسب حاله غنى وفقرا. وقوله تعالى {وأشهدوا ذوي  عدل منكم} أي أشهدوا على  النكاح والطلاق والرجعة أما الإشهاد على النكاح  فركن ولا يصح النكاح  بدونه، وأما في الطلاق والرجعة فهو مندوب، وقد يصح  الطلاق والرجعة بدونه،  ويشترط في الشهود أن يكونوا عدولا، وأن يكونوا  مسلمين لا كافرين.4 وقوله  {وأقيموا الشهادة لله} أي أدوها على وجهها ولا  تراعوا فيها إلا وجه الله  عز وجل. وقوله: {ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله  واليوم الآخر} أي ذلكم  المأمور به من أول السورة كالطلاق في طهر لم يجامعها  فيه وكإحصاء العدة  وعدم إخراج المطلقة من بيتها والإمساك بالمعروف والفراق  بالمعروف والإشهاد  في النكاح والطلاق والرجعة والإقساط في الشهادة كل ذلك  يوعظ به أي يؤمر  به وينفذه المؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر إذ هو الذي يخاف  عقوبة الله وعذابه  فلا يقدم على معصيته.
وقوله تعالى: {ومن يتق الله  يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب} هذه  الآية نزلت في عوف بن مالك  الأشجعي أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال  يا رسول الله إن ابني أسره  العدو وجزعت أمه فبم تأمرني؟ قال آمرك وإياها  أن تكثروا من قول: لا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله. فقالت المرأة نعم ما أمرك به  فجعلا يكثران منها فغفل العدو  عن ابنهما فاستاق غنمهم وجاء بها إلى أبويه  فنزلت هذه الآية، وهي عامة في  كل من يتق الله تعالى فإنه يجعل له من كل  ضيق مخرجا ومن كل كرب فرجا،  ويرزقه من حيث لا يرجو ولا يؤمل، ولا يخطر له  على بال، ومن يتوكل على الله  تعالى في أمره فلا يفرط في أمر الله، ولا  يضيع حقوقه فإن الله تعالى يكفيه  ما يهمه من أمر دينه ودنياه. وقوله تعالى  {إن الله بالغ أمره} 5 أي منفذ  أمره في عباده لا يعجزونه أبدا، وقد6 جعل  لكل شيء قدرا أي مقدارا وزمانا  ومكانا فلا يتقدم ولا يتأخر، ولا يزيد ولا  ينقص فمن رضي فله الرضا، ومن سخط  فله السخط، ولا يقع في ملك الله إلا ما  يريد الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- لا تصح الرجعة إلا في العدة فإن انقضت العدة فلا رجعة وللمطلقة أن تتزوج من شاءت هو أو غيره من ساعة انقضاء عدتها.
2- لا تحل المراجعة للإضرار، ولكن للفضل والإحسان وطيب العشرة.
3- مشروعية الإشهاد على الطلاق والرجعة معا.
4- يشترط في الشهود العدالة، فإذا خفت العدالة في الناس استكثر من الشهود.
5- وعد الله الصادق بالفرج القريب لكل من يتقه سبحانه وتعالى، والرزق من حيث لا يرجو.
6- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
7- كفاية الله لمن توكل عليه.7
__________
1 هذا لقوله تعالى: (وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن) أي: قاربن من انقضاء الأجل.
2 رواه مسلم في صحيحه.
3 المتعة واجبة للمطلقة التي لم يفرض لها صداق ولغيرها من المطلقات سنة مستحبة.
4  قرأ نافع (إن الله بالغ أمره) بتنوين بالغ ونصب أمره على أنه معمول لاسم   الفاعل المنون، وقرأ حفص بإضافة بالغ إلى أمره فبالغ مرفوع بدون تنوين   وأمر: مجرور بالإضافة إليه.
5 قرأ نافع (إن الله بالغ أمره) بتنوين بالغ  ونصب أمره على أنه معمول لاسم  الفاعل المنون، وقرأ حفص بإضافة بالغ إلى  أمره فبالغ مرفوع بدون تنوين  وأمره: مجرور بالإضافة إليه.
6 أي: لكل شيء من الشدة والرخاء أجل ينتهي إليه. قال القرطبي: وما في التفسير أوضح وأشمل.
7  روى القرطبي عن الربيع بن خيثم قوله: إن الله تعالى قضى على نفسه أن من   توكل عليه كفاه ومن آمن به هداه، ومن أقرضه جازاه ومن وثق به نجاه ومن  دعاه  أجاب له وتصديق ذلك في كتاب الله (ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه) (ومن  يتوكل  على الله فهو حسبه) . (إن تقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا يضاعفه لكم) (ومن  يعتصم  بالله فقد هدي إلى صراط مستقيم) (وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب  أجيب دعوة  الداعي إذا دعان)*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (838)
سورة الطلاق
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث عشرة آية
 المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 377الى صــــ 380)

واللائي  يئسن من  المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن  وأولات  الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا  (4) ذلك  أمر الله أنزله إليكم ومن يتق الله يكفر عنه سيئاته ويعظم له أجرا  (5)
شرح الكلمات:
واللائي يئسن من المحيض: والنسوة اللائي يئسن من المحيض.
إن ارتبتم: أي شككتم في عدتهن.
واللائي لم يحضن: أي لكبر سن أو صغر سن.
وأولات الأحمال: أي ذوات الأحمال: النساء الحوامل.
أجلهن: أي في انقضاء عدتهن أن يضعن حملهن.
ذلك أمر الله: أي ذلك المذكور في العدة وتفاصيلها.
أنزله إليكم: أي لتأتمروا به وتعملوا بمقتضاه.
معنى الآيتين:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في بيان أحكام الطلاق والرجعة والعدة فقال تعالى:   {1واللائي يئسن2 من المحيض} أي لكبر سنهن كمن تجاوزت الخمسين من عمرها إذا   طلقت بعد الدخول بها. إن ارتبتم3 أيها المؤمنون في مدة عدتهن، فعدتهن  ثلاثة  أشهر. واللائي لم يحضن أي لصغرهن كذلك، عدتهن ثلاثة أشهر وقوله  {وأولات  الأحمال} أي الحوامل إن طلقن أو مات عنهن أزواجهن أجلهن في انقضاء  عدتهن أن  يضعن حملهن أي وضع حملهن فمتى ولدت ما في بطنها من جنين فقد  انقضت عدتها  ولو وضعته قبل استكمال التسعة أشهر، إن لم تتعمد إسقاطه  بالإجهاض المعروف  اليوم عند الكوافر والكافرين.
وقوله تعالى: {ومن يتق الله} أي منكم أيها  المؤمنون في هذه الأحكام  المتعلقة بالطلاق والرجعة والعدة فلا يخالف أمره  في ذلك يكافئه الله تعالى  من فضله فيجعل له من أمره يسرا فيسهل عليه أمره  ويرزقه ما تقر به عينه  ويصلح به شأنه.
وقوله تعالى: {ذلك أمر الله أنزله  إليكم} أي ذلك المذكور من الأحكام في  هذه السورة من الطلاق والرجعة والعدة  وتفاصيلها حكم الله أنزله إليكم  لتأمروا وتعملوا به فاعملوا به ولا تهملوه  طاعة لله وخوفا من عذابه ومن  يتق الله في أوامره ونواهيه فيؤدى الواجبات  ويتجنب المحرمات يكفر عنه  سيئاته ويعظم له أجرا أي يغفر له ذنوبه ويدخله  الجنة.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- بيان العدة وهي كالتالي:
1- متوفى عنها زوجها وهي غير حامل عدتها: أربعة أشهر وعشر ليال.
2- متوفى عنها زوجها وهي حامل: عدتها وضع حملها.4
3- مطلقة لا تحيض لكبر سنها أو لصغر سنها وقد دخل بها: عدتها ثلاثة أشهر.
4-  مطلقة تحيض عدتها ثلاثة قروء أي حيض تبتدئ بالحيضة التي بعد الطهر الذي   طلقت فيه. أو ثلاثة أطهار5 كذلك الكل واسع ولفظ القرء مشترك دال على  الحيض  وعلى الطهر.
5- بيان أن أحكام الطلاق والرجعة والعدد مما أوحى الله به وأنزله في كتابه فوجب العمل به ولا يحل تبديله أو تغييره باجتهاد أبدا.
6- فضل التقوى وأنها باب كل يسر وخير في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة.
__________
1  روي أن عددا من الصحابة وهم: أبي بن كعب وخلاد بن النعمان ومعاذ بن جبل  كل  واحد سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عدة الصغيرة والكبيرة ممن لا   يحضن وعدة الحامل كذلك فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية: (واللائي يئسن) .   والآية مخصصة لعموم آية البقرة (والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء) فقد   نزلت سورة الطلاق بعد سورة البقرة.
2 اليأس: عدم الأمل والميؤوس منه في الآية هو: الحيض وسواء كان قد وجد وانعدم أم لم يوجد بعد.
3  أطلق الفقهاء على التي تحيض وانقطع حيضها وهي لم تبلغ سن اليأس أطلقوا   عليها: (المرتابة) وألزموها بأن تتربص تسعة أشهر وهي مدة الحمل فإن لم تحض   ولم يظهر لها حمل اعتدت بثلاثة أشهر فتتم لها سنة ثم لها أن تتزوج لانقضاء   عدتها.
4 اختلف في الحامل تسقط هل تنقضي عدتها بالإسقاط أو لا فالإجماع  إن كان ما  سقط منها ولد تام الخلقة فإن عدتها انتهت بذلك، واختلف فيما إذا  كان  السقط مجرد علقة أو مضغة والراجع أنها تحل لأن العبرة بخلو الرحم يقينا   وقد خلا بالإسقاط.
5 الاعتداد بالأطهار أولى لما فيه من التخفيف على  المعتدة ولظاهر الآية  (فطلقوهن لعدتهن) أي: لأول عدتهن وهو الطهر الذي  طلقها فيه ولم يمسها.
******************************  ****************
**أسكنوهن  من حيث سكنتم من وجدكم ولا  تضاروهن لتضيقوا عليهن وإن كن أولات حمل  فأنفقوا عليهن حتى يضعن حملهن فإن  أرضعن لكم فآتوهن أجورهن وأتمروا بينكم  بمعروف وإن تعاسرتم فسترضع له أخرى  (6) لينفق ذو سعة من سعته ومن قدر عليه  رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه الله لا يكلف  الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها سيجعل الله  بعد عسر يسرا (7)*
*شرح الكلمات:
من وجدكم: أي من وسعكم بحيث يسكن الرجل مطلقته في بعض سكنه.
ولا تضاروهن: أي لا تطلبوا ضررهن بأي حال من الأحوال سواء في السكن أو النفقة.
لتضيقوا عليهن: أي لأجل أن تضيقوا عليهن السكن فيتركنه لكم ويخرجن منه.
وإن كن أولات أحمال: أي حوامل يحملن الأجنة في بطونهن.
فإن أرضعن لكم: أي أولادكم.
فآتوهن أجورهن: فأعطوهن أجورهن على الإرضاع هذا في المطلقات.
وأتمروا بينكم بمعروف: وتشاورا أو ليأمر كل منكم صاحبه بأمر ينتهى باتفاق على أجرة معقولة لا إفراط فيها ولا تفريط.
وإن تعاسرتم: فإن امتنعت الأم من الإرضاع أو امتنع الأب من الأجرة.
لينفق ذو سعة من سعته: أي لينفق على المطلقات المرضعات ذو الغنى من غناه.
ومن قدر عليه رزقه: ومن ضيق عليه عيشه فلينفق بحسب حاله.
معنى الآيتين:
بعد  بيان الطلاق بقسميه الرجعى والبائن وبيان العدد على اختلافها بين  تعالى في  هاتين الآيتين أحكام النفقات والإرضاع فقال تعالى: {أسكنوهن من  حيث سكنتم1  من وجدكم} أي من وسعكم ولا تضاروهن2 بأي مضارة لا في السكن ولا  في الإنفاق  ولا في غيره من أجل أن تضيقوا عليهن فيتركن لكم السكن ويخرجن.  وهؤلاء  المطلقات طلاقا رجعيا وهن حوامل أو غير حوامل. 
وقوله تعالى {وإن كن أولات  حمل فأنفقوا عليهن حتى يضعن حملهن} أي وإن كانت  المطلقة طلاق البتة أي  طلقها ثلاث مرات فأنفقوا عليهن حتى يضعن حملهن أي  أسكنوهن وأنفقوا عليهن  إلى أن يلدن فإن وضعت حملها فهما بالخيار إن شاءت  أرضعت له ولده بأجرة  يتفقان عليها وإن شاء هو أرضع ولده مرضعا غير أمه وهو  معنى قوله تعالى فإن  أرضعن3 لكم فآتوهن أجورهن وائتمروا بينكم بمعروف  وذلك يتم بتبادل الرأي إلى  الاتفاق على أجرة معينة, وإن تعاسرا بأن طلب كل  واحد عسر الثاني أي تشاحا  في الأجرة فلم يتفقا فلترضع له أي للزوج امرأة  أخرى من نساء القرية.
وقوله  تعالى: {لينفق ذو4 سعة من سعته ومن قدر عليه رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه  الله}  أمر تعالى المؤمن إذا طلق أن ينفق على مطلقته التي ترضع له ولده أو  التي هي  في عدتها في بيته بحسب يساره أو إعساره أو غناه وافتقاره، إذ ى  يكلف الله  نفسا إلا ما أعطاها من قدرة أو غنى وطول والقاضي هو الذي يقدر  النفقة عند  المشاحنة وتكون بحسب دخل الرجل وما يملك من مال.
وقوله تعالى: {سيجعل  الله بعد عسر يسرا} هذا وعد صدق أتمه لأصحاب رسوله  حيث كانوا في عسر ففتح  عليهم ملك كسرى والروم فأبدل عسرهم يسرا. وأما  غيرهم فمشروط بالتقوى كما  تقدم ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث  لا يحتسب ومن يتق الله يجعل  له من أمره يسرا.
هداية الآيتين:
من هداية الآيتين:
1- وجوب السكن والنفقة للمطلقة طلاقا رجعيا.
2- وجوب السكنى والنفقة للمطلقة الحامل حتى تضع حملها.
3- وجوب السكنى والنفقة للمتوفى عنها زوجها وهي حامل.
4-  المطلقة البائن والمبتوتة لم يقض لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بنفقة  ولا سكنى لحديث فاطمة5 بنت قيس أخت الضحاك، ومن الفضل الذي ينبغي أن  لا  ينسى إن كانت محتاجة إلى سكن أو نفقة أن يسكنها مطلقها وينفق عليها  مدة  عدتها. وأجره عظيم لأنه أحسن والله يحب المحسنين.
5- النفقة الواجبة تكون بحسب حال المطلق غنى وفقرا والقاضي يقدرها أن تشاحا.
6- المطلقة طلاقا بائنا إن أرضعت ولدها لها أجرة إرضاعها حسب اتفاق الطرفين الأم والأب.
7- بيان القاعدة العامة وهي أن لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها.
__________
1  قال أشهب عن مالك: يخرج عنها إذا طلقها ويتركها في المنزل للآية  (أسكنوهن)  والصحيح أن المنزل إذا كان يتسع لهما معا هي في حجرة وهي في  أخرى فلا داعي  لإخلائه لها وإن كان لا يتسع إلا لواحد فنعم يجب أن يتركه  لها, وقوله  تعالى: (من حيث سكنتم) يقرر أن السكنى تكون في بيت الزوج  المطلق.
2  المضارة: الإضرار, والمراد بالتضييق المحرم: إحراجهن أو أذاهن بأي أذى.   فقوله تعالى (ولا تضاروهن لتضيقوا عليهن) شامل للمضايقة في السكنى والنفقة   وفي العدة بأن يطلقها حتى إذا كادت تنقضي عدتها راجعها ثم يطلقها.
3 هل  على المرأة أن ترضع ولدها؟ إن كانت عصمة الزوجية قائمة فالصحيح أنها  ترضع  ولدها وجوبا وإن انفصلت عروة الزوجية قلا يجب على الوالدة إرضاع إلا  إذا لم  يقبل غيرها وخيف عليه الموت فيتعين عليها إرضاعه بأجرة إن شاءت.  وأبو  حنيفة لا يرى وجوب الإرضاع على الأم مطلقا ويرى بعض العكس. والوسط ما   قدمناه وهو الحق.
4 في الآية دليل على وجوب نفقة الولد على والده وأما  الأم فلا إلا لضرورة  كأن يموت الوالد أو يعجز، وكانت الأم قادرة فلتنفق  وجوبا على طفلها.
5 وصف المالكية حديث فاطمة بالغرابة، وأن عمر رضي الله  عنه لم يقل به،  وقال: لا نترك كتاب الله لقول امرأة يعني أن الآية عامة في  كل مطلقة لا  فرق بين البائن وغيرها، فالسكنى والنفقة للجميع وهو أرحم  وأعظم أجرا والله  أعلم.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (839)
**سورة التحريم
مدنية وآياتها اثنتا عشر آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 381الى صــــ 386)

وكأين  من قرية عتت عن أمر ربها ورسله  فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا وعذبناها عذابا  نكرا (8) فذاقت وبال أمرها وكان  عاقبة أمرها خسرا (9) أعد الله لهم عذابا  شديدا فاتقوا الله ياأولي الألباب  الذين آمنوا قد أنزل الله إليكم ذكرا  (10) رسولا يتلو عليكم آيات الله  مبينات ليخرج الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات من الظلمات إلى النور ومن يؤمن  بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد  أحسن الله له رزقا (11) الله  الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل  الأمر بينهن لتعلموا أن الله  على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء  علما (12) 
شرح الكلمات:
وكأين من قرية: أي وكثير من قرية أي مدينة.
عتت عن أمر ربها: أي عصت يعني أهلها عصوا ربهم ورسله.
عذابا نكرا: أي فظيعا.
ذكرا رسولا: أي القرآن وأرسل إليكم رسولا هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
من الظلمات إلى النور: أي من ظلمات الكفر والشرك إلى نور الإيمان والتوحيد.
قد أحسن الله له رزقا: أي رزق الجنة التي لا ينقطع نعيمها أبدا.
ومن الأرض مثلهن: أي سبع أرضين أرضا فوق أرض كالسموات سماء فوق سماء.
يتنزل الأمر بينهن: أي الوحي بين السموات والأرض.
لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء: أي أعلمكم بذلك الخلق العظيم والتنزيل العجيب لتعلموا..
قدير
معنى الآيات:
لما قرر تعالى أحكام الطلاق والرجعة والعدة والنفقات وقال ذلك أمر الله أنزله إليكم، وأوجب 
العمل  به حذر في هذه الآية من إهمال تلك الأحكام وتجاهلها وعدم القيام بها  فقال:  {وكأين من1 قرية} أي كثير من المدن عتا أهلها أي ترفعوا متكبرين عن  أوامر  الله ورسله فلم يمتثلوها وعن الحقوق فلم يؤدوها حاسبها2 الله تعالى  في  الدنيا حسابا شديدا وعذبها عذابا نكرا أي3 فظيعا. فذاقت بذلك وبال  أمرها أي  عقوبته وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا أي خسارا وهلاكا وأعد الله لهم  عذابا شديدا  هو عذاب يوم القيامة وفي تكرار الوعيد تحذير من الوقوع فيه  بالشرك والظلم.  وقوله تعالى {فاتقوا الله} أي خافوا عقابه فلا تهملوا  أحكامه ولا تعطلوها  فيحل بكم ما حل بغيركم ممن عتوا عن أمر ربهم ورسله يا  أولي الألباب أي  العقول الذين آمنوا قد أنزل إليكم ذكرا هو القرآن {رسولا}  4 هو محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم {يتلو عليكم آيات الله مبينات5} واضحات في  نفسها لا خفاء  فيها ولا غموض، ليخرج الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من  الظلمات أي ظلمات  الكفر والشرك إلى النور نور الإيمان والتوحيد والعمل  الصالح.
وقوله  تعالى {ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله6 جنات تجري من تحتها  الأنهار  خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن7 الله له رزقا} هذا وعد كريم من رب رحيم  يعد كل  من آمن به وعمل صالحا أن يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين  فيها  أبدا قد أحسن له فيها رزقا وهو نعيم الجنة الذي لا ينفد ولا ينقطع  أبدا.
وقوله  {الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن8} أي سبع أرضين واحدة  فوق  الأخرى كالسموات سماء فوق سماء هذا هو الله المعبود بحق الذي لا إله  غيره  ولا رب سواه.
وقوله تعالى: {لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما} أي9
أعلمكم  بخلقه العظيم من السموات والأرضين وبتنزل الأمر بينهن في كل وقت  وحين  لتعلموا أنه تعالى على كل شيء قدير لترغبوا فيما عنده وأنه أحاط بكل  علما  لترهبوه وتراقبوه، وبذلك تتهيؤن لإنعامه ورضاه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من ترك الأحكام الشرعية وإهمالها والعبث بها.
2- بيان منة الله على هذه الأمة بإنزال القرآن عليها وإرسال الرسول إليها.
3- بيان أن الكفر ظلمة وأن الإيمان نور.
4- بيان عظمة الله تعالى وسعة علمه.
__________
(وكأين)  : اسم لعدد كثير مبهم يفسره ما يميزه بعده من اسم مجرور بمن وهو  بمعنى: كم  الخبرية، والمراد بالقرية: أهلها والقرية: المدينة الكبيرة.
(حاسبناها) بمعنى: جازينها مجازاة دقيقة دقة الحساب.
3  قرأ نافع (نكرا) بضم النون والكاف، وقرأ حفص (نكرا) بضم النون وإسكان   الكاف. والعذاب النكر: ما ينكره المرء من فظاعة كيفيته إنكارا شديدا.
4  جائز أن يكون (رسولا) بدل اشتمال من (ذكر) لتوقف الذكر على الرسول،  وجائز  أن يكون (رسولا) معمولا لفعل محذوف تقديره وأرسل إليكم رسولا، وهذا  واضح.
5 قرأ نافع (مبينات) بفتح الياء، وقرأ حفص (مبينات) بكسرها والمعنى واحد.
6 قرأ نافع ندخله بالنون وقرأ حفص يدخله بالياء.
7 أحسن الله له رزقا قوله أحسن أبلغ من أعد لأن الإحسان لا يكون إلا بعد الإعداد.
8  كون الأرضين سبعا يشهد له قوله تعالى ومن الأرض مثلهن أي مثل السموات   السبع ويشهد له السنة الصحيحة فقد روى عن سعيد بن زيد قال سمعت رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " من أخذ شبرا من الأرض ظلما فإنه يطوقه يوم   القيامة من سبع أراضين". ومثله أبي هريرة وفيه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم: "لا يأخذ أحد شبرا من الأرض بغير حق إلا طوقه الله إلى سبع أرضين   يوم القيامة".
9 المراد بالأمر هنا أمر الله تعالى وهو ما يدبر به شؤون  مخلوقاته في  الأرض والسماء. من موت وحياة وغيرهما وأمر ونهي وعطاء ومنع  وغيرهما، والله  أعلم بمراده من كلامه وهو العليم الحكيم.
******************************  *
سورة التحريم1
مدنية وآياتها اثنتا عشر آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياأيها  النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك تبتغي مرضات أزواجك والله غفور رحيم  (1) قد  فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم والله مولاكم وهو العليم الحكيم (2) وإذ  أسر  النبي إلى بعض أزواجه حديثا فلما نبأت به وأظهره الله عليه عرف بعضه  وأعرض  عن بعض فلما نبأها به قالت من أنبأك هذا قال نبأني العليم الخبير  (3) إن  تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما وإن تظاهرا عليه فإن الله هو مولاه  وجبريل  وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير (4) عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن  يبدله  أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات ثيبات  وأبكارا  (5) 
شرح الكلمات:
لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك: أي لم تحرم جاريتك مارية التي أحلها لك.
تبتغي مرضات أزواجك: أي بتحريمها.
قد فرض لكم تحلة أيمانكم: أي شرع لكم تحليلها بالكفارة المذكورة في سورة المائدة.
وإذ أسر النبي إلى بعض أزواجه: هي حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما.
حديثا: هو تحريم مارية وقوله لها لا تفشيه.
فلما نبأت به: أي نبأت حفصة عائشة أي أختبرها به ظنا منها أنه لا حرج في ذلك باجتهاد.
وأظهره الله عليه: أي اطلعه عليه أي على المنبأ به.
عرف بعضه: أي لحفصة.
وأعرض عن بعض: أي تكرما منه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
إن تتوبا إلى الله: أي حفصة وعائشة رضي الله عنهما تقبل توبتكما.
فقد صغت قلوبكما: أي مالت إلى تحريم مارية أي سركما ذلك.
وإن تظاهرا عليه: أي تتعاونا أي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يكرهه.
فإن الله هو مولاه: أي ناصره.
وصالح المؤمنين: أي أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما.
والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير: أي ظهراء وأعوان له.
قانتات: أي عابدات.
سائحات: أي صائمات أو مهاجرات.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى: {يا أيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل2 الله لك تبتغي مرضات أزواجك والله غفور 
رحيم}  في هذا عتاب من الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ حرم جاريته  مارية  ترضية3 وذلك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خلا بها في بيت إحدى نسائه  فاطلعت  عليه فقالت يا رسول الله في بيتي وعلى فراشي فجعلها أي مارية عليه  حراما  ترضية لصاحبة الحجرة والفراش. فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات مشتملة  على هذه  القصة فقال تعالى: {يا أيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك} يعني  جاريته  مارية القبطية أم إبراهيم. {تبتغي مرضات أزواجك} أي تطلب رضاهن  {والله غفور  رحيم} بك فلا لوم عليك بعد هذا ولا عتاب فجاريتك لا تحرم عليك  وكفر عن  يمينك. إذ قال لها هي علي 4حرام ووالله لا أطؤها.
وقوله تعالى {قد فرض  الله لكم5 تحلة أيمانكم} أي ما تحللون به من أيمانكم  إذا حلفتم وهي ما جاء  في سورة المائدة من قوله تعالى {فكفارته إطعام عشرة  مساكين من أوسط ما  تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة فمن لم يجد  فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك  كفارة أيمانكم إذا حلفتم} وقوله تعالى والله مولاكم  أي متولي أمركم  وناصركم. وهو العليم بأحوال عباده الحكيم في قضائه وتدبيره  لخلقه.
وقوله  تعالى {وإذ أسر النبي} أي أذكر إذ أسر النبي لبعض أزواجه حديثا وهي  حفصة  بنت عمر رضي الله عنها إذ قال لها لقد حرمت فلانة ووالله لا أطأها  وطلب  منها أن لا تفشي هذا السر. فحدثت به عائشة وكانت متصافية معها  توادها.
فأطلع  الله رسوله على ذلك. فلما نبأت به وأظهره الله عليه عرف بعضه لحفصة  وأعرض  عن بعض تكرما منه صلى الله عليه وسلم. قالت أي حفصة من أنبأك هذا؟  قال  نبأني العليم الخبير. وقوله: إن تتوبا إلى الله أي حفصة وعائشة فقد  صغت  قلوبكما أي مالت إلى تحريم مارية أي سركما كذلك. وجواب الشرط تقديره  تقبل  توبتكما. وقوله تعالى: {وإن تظاهرا عليه} أي تتعاونا عليه صلى الله  عليه  وسلم فيما يكرهه، فإن تعاونكما يا حفصة وعائشة رضي الله عنكما لن  يضره شيئا  فإن الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين أبو بكر وعمر،  والملائكة بعد ذلك  ظهير له أي ظهراء وأعوان له عن كل من يؤذيه أو يريده  بسوء.
وقوله  تعالى {عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن} ، وفي هذا  تخويف شديد  لأمهات المؤمنين وتأديب رباني كبير لهن إذ وعد رسوله أنه لو  طلقهن لأبدله  خيرا منهن {مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات} أي6  صائمات أو  مهاجرات، {ثيبات وأبكارا} أي بعضهن ثيبات وبعضهن أبكارا إلا أن  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم لم يطلقهن والله تعالى لم يبدله فهن زوجاته في  الدنيا  زوجاته في الآخرة هذا وأنبه إلى أن خلافا كبيرا بين أهل التفسير في  الذي  حرمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على نفسه وعاتبه ربه عليه. وأحله  الله  له هل هو شراب كان يحبه، أو هو جاريته مارية ومن7 الجائز أن يكون  غير ما  ذكر؛ لأن الله تعالى لم يذكر نوع ما حرم رسوله على نفسه، وإنما قال  لم تحرم  ما أحل الله لك. والجمهور على أن المحرم مارية، وفي البخاري أنه  العسل  والله أعلم فلذا استغفر الله تعالى أن أكون قد قلت عليه أو على  رسوله ما لا  يرضيهما أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله، أستغفر الله إن ربي غفور  رحيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم وبشريته الكاملة.
2-  أخذ الشافعي وأحمد رحمهما الله تعالى من هذه الآية أن من قال لزوجته  أنت  حرام أو حرمتك وهو لم ينو طلاقها أن عليه كفارة يمين لا غير، وذكر  القرطبي  في هذه المسألة ثمانية عشر قولا للفقهاء أشدها البتة وأرفقها أن  فيها كفارة  يمين كما هو مذهب الإمامين الشافعي وأحمد رحمهما الله تعالى.
3- كرامة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على ربه.
4- فضل أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما.
__________
1 وتسمى سورة النبي أيضا.
2  روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمكث   عند زينب بنت جحش فيشرب عندها عسلا، قالت فتواطأت أنا وحفصة إن أيتنا دخل   عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلتقل إني أجد منك ريح مغافير: أكلت   مغافير: فدخل على إحداهما فقالت له ذلك فقال بل شربت عسلا عند زينب بنت جحش   ولن أعود له. فنزل {لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك} إلى {إن تتوبا} ، المغافير   جمع مغفور بقلة من البقول.
3 ترضية لبعض أزواجه أي طلبا لرضاها وهي حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما.
4  اختلف أهل العلم فيمن حرم شيئا فإن كان غير الزوجة فالجمهور على أنه لا   يحرم ولا كفارة عليه، وبعض يقول عليه كفارة يمين: أما الزوجة فقد بلغت   الأقوال فيها ثمانية عشر قولا أعدلها أن من حرم زوجته بلفظ أنت حرام أو   بالحرام إن نوى طلاقها فعليه طلقة، وإن لم ينو طلاقها فإن عليه كفارة يمين   كما في صحيح مسلم عن ابن عباس قال: إذا حرم الرجل عليه امرأته فهي يمين   يكفرها، وقال: لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة.
5 تحلة اليمين كفارتها أي من حلف على شيء وأراد أن يعود إليه فليكفر عن يمينه وليأت ما حلف عليه.
6 قيل سمي الصائم سائحا لأن السائح لا زاد معه فكذلك الصائم لا زاد معه.
7  نعم من الجائز أن يكون غير ما ذكر ولكن بتتبع لروايات وأقوال العلماء  سلفا  وخلفا ثبت أن الأمر يدور بين أن ما حرمه صلى الله عليه وسلم على نفسه   ترضية هو جاريته مارية، أو العسل لا غيرهما.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (840)
**سورة التحريم
مدنية وآياتها اثنتا عشر آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 387الى صــــ 393)

**ياأيها  الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها  ملائكة  غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون (6) ياأيها  الذين  كفروا لا تعتذروا اليوم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون (7) ياأيها الذين  آمنوا  توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا عسى ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلكم  جنات  تجري من تحتها الأنهار يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا معه نورهم   يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم يقولون ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا واغفر لنا إنك على   كل شيء قدير (8) 
شرح الكلمات:
قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم: أي اجعلوا لها وقاية بطاعة الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة: أي توقد بالكفار والأصنام التي تعبد من دون الله، لا بالحطب ونحوه.
لا تعتذروا اليوم: أي لأنه لا ينفعكم اعتذار، يقال لهم هذا عند دخولهم النار.
توبة نصوحا: أي توبة صادقة بأن لا يعاد إلى الذنب ولا يراد العود إليه.
يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا: أي بإدخالهم النار.
يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم: أي أمامهم ومن كل جهاتهم على قدر أعمالهم.
ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا: أي إلى الجنة، لأن المنافقين ينطفيء نورهم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم1 وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس   والحجارة} هذا نداء الله إلى عباده المؤمنين يعظهم وينصح لهم فيه أن يقوا   أنفسهم وأهليهم2 من زوجة وولد، نارا عظيمة، وقودها 
أي ما توقد به الناس  من المشركين والحجارة التي هي أصنامهم التي كانوا  يعبدونها يقون أنفسهم  بطاعة الله ورسوله تلك الطاعة التي تزكي أنفسهم  وتؤهلهم لدخول الجنة بعد  النجاة من النار.
وقوله تعالى {عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما  أمرهم ويفعلون ما  يؤمرون} أي على النار قائمون عليها وهم الخزنة التسعة  عشرة غلاظ القلوب1  والطباع شداد البطش إذا بطشوا ولا يعصون الله أي لا  يخالفون أمره، وينتهون  إلى ما يأمرهم به وهو معنى ويفعلون ما يأمرون. وقوله  تعالى {يا أيها  الذين كفروا لا تعتذروا اليوم4} هذا يقال لأهل النار  ينادون ليقال لهم: لا  تعتذروا اليوم حيث لا ينفع الاعتذار. وإنما تجزون ما  كنتم تعملون الحسنة  بالحسنة والسيئة بالسيئة.
وقوله تعالى {يا أيها  الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا} هذا هو  النداء الثاني الذي ينادي  فيه الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين يأمرهم فيه  بالتوبة العاجلة النصوح التي لا  يعود صاحبها إلى الذنب كما لا يعود البن  إلى5 الضرع، ويعدهم ويبشرهم يعدهم  بتكفير سيئاتهم، ويبشرهم بالجنة دار  النعيم المقيم فيقول {عسى6 ربكم أن  يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلكم} أي بعد ذلك  {جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يوم لا  يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا معه}  أي بإدخالهم الجنة. وقوله تعالى {نورهم  يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} أي وهم  مجتازون الصراط يسألون ربهم أن يبقي7  لهم نورهم لا يقطعه عنهم حتى  يجتازوا الصراط وينجوا الصراط وينجوا من  السقوط في جهنم كما يسألونه أن  يغفر لهم ذنوبهم التي قد يردون بها إلى  النار بعد اجتياز الصراط.
وقولهم: إنك على كل شيء قدير هذا توسل منهم  لقبول دعائهم حيث توسلوا بصفة  القوة والقدرة لله تعالى فقالوا إنك على كل  شيء قدير فأتمم لنا نورنا  واغفر لنا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب العناية بالزوجة والأولاد وتربيتهم وأمرهم بطاعة الله ورسوله ونهيهم عن ترك ذلك.
2-  وجوب التوبة الفورية على كل من أذنب من المؤمنين والمؤمنات وهي الإقلاع  من  الذنب فورا أي تركه والتخلي عنه، ثم العزم على أن لا يعود إليه في  صدق، ثم  ملازمة الندم والاستغفار كلما ذكر ذنبه استغفر ربه وندم على فعله  وإن كان  الذنب متعلقا بحق آدمي كأخذ ماله أو ضرب جسمه أو انتهاك عرضه وجب  التحلل  منه حتى يعفو ويسامح.
__________
1 قال علي رضي الله عنه ومجاهد وقتادة: قوا أنفسكم بأفعالكم، وقوا أهليكم   بوصيتكم. قال ابن العربي هذا هو الصحيح لما يعطيه العطف الذي يقتضي التشريك   بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه في معنى الفعل كقول الشاعر:
علفتها تبنا وماء باردا
أي وسقيتها ماء باردا
2إن الوقاية لا تتم إلا بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال بعد اجتناب الشرك والمعاصي،   وهذا يتطلب العلم بذلك وتوطين النفس على العمل بما يعلم من ذلك فعلا لما   يفعل وتركا لما يترك فليأخذ العبد نفسه وأهله بهذا نصحا له ولهم حتى يقي   نفسه ويقي أهله.
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ما بين منكبي الواحد منهم مسيرة سنة، وروى مرفوعا ما بين منكبي أحدهم كما بين المشرق والمغرب.
4 لأن عذرهم لا ينفعهم. والقصد من هذا النهي هو تحقيق اليأس منهم.
5 قال القرطبي اختلف في تحديد التوبة النصوح على ثلاث وعشرين قولا وقدم ما في التفسير على تلك الأقوال.
6 عسى من الله تعالى واجبة، ويشهد لهذا قوله صلى الله عليه التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له.
7 قال ابن عباس ومجاهد: هذا دعاء المؤمنين حين أطفأ الله نور المنافقين.
******************************  ***
يا  أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم ومأواهم جهنم وبئس  المصير  (9) ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأت نوح وامرأت لوط كانتا تحت  عبدين من  عبادنا صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا وقيل  ادخلا النار مع  الداخلين (10) وضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا امرأت فرعون إذ  قالت رب ابن لي  عندك بيتا في الجنة ونجني من فرعون وعمله ونجني من القوم  الظالمين (11)  ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا  وصدقت بكلمات ربها  وكتبه وكانت من القانتين (12)
شرح الكلمات:
جاهد الكفار: أي بالسيف.
والمنافقين: أي باللسان.
واغلظ عليهم: أي أشدد عليهم في الخطاب ولا تعاملهم باللين.
فخانتاهما: أي في الدين إذ كانتا كافرتين.
فلم يغنيا عنهما: أي نوح ولوط عن امرأتيهما.
من الله شيئا: أي من عذاب الله شيئا وإن قل.
امرأة فرعون: أي آسيا بنت مزاحم آمنت بموسى.

أحصنت فرجها: أي حفظته فلم يصل إليه الرجال لا بنكاح ولا زنا.
فنفخنا فيه من روحنا: أي نفخنا في كم درعها بواسطة جبريل الملقب بروح القدس.
وصدقت بكلمات ربها: أي بولدها عيسى أنه كلمة الله وعبده ورسوله.
معنى الآيات:
في  الآية الأولى (9) يأمر تعالى رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدما  ناداه  بعنوان النبوة تشريفا وتكريما يأمره بجهاد الكفار والمنافقين  فالكفار  بالسيف، وشن الغارات1 عليهم حتى يسلموا، والمنافقون بالقول الغليظ  والعبارة  البليغة المخيفة الحاملة للوعيد والتهديد. وقوله تعالى: {واغلظ  عليهم} أي  أشدد وطأتك على الفريقين على المنافقين باللسان، وعلى الكافرين  بالسنان.  ومأواهم2 جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ماتوا على نفاقهم وكفرهم، أو من  علم الله  موتهم على ذلك.
 وقوله تعالى في الآية الثانية (10) ضرب الله مثلا في عدم  انتفاع الكافر  بقرابة المؤمن مهما كانت درجة القرابة عنده. وهو امرأة نوح3  وامرأة لوط إذ  كانت كل واحدة منهما تحت نبي رسول فخانتاهما في4 دينهما  فكانتا كافرتين  فامرأة نوح تفشي سر من يؤمن بزوجها وتخبر به الجبابرة من  قوم نوح حتى  يبطشوا به وكانت تقول لهم إن زوجها مجنون، وامرأة لوط كانت  كافرة وتدل  المجرمين على ضيوف لوط إذا نزلوا عليه في بيته وذلك في الليل  بواسطة  النار، وفي النهار بواسطة الدخان. فلما كانتا كافرتين لم تغن عنهما   قرابتهما بالزوجية شيئا. ويوم القيامة يقال لهما: ادخلا النار مع الداخلين   من قوم نوح وقوم لوط. هذا مثل آخر في عدم تضرر المؤمن بقرابة الكافر ولو   كانت القرابة الزوجية وما أقواها، وهو -المثل- امرأة فرعون الكافر الظالم   آسيا بنت مزاحم كانت قد آمنت بموسى مع من آمن فلما عرف فرعون إيمانها أمر   بقتلها فلما علمت بعزم الطاغية على قتلها قالت في مناجاتها لربها: رب ابن   لي عندك بيتا في الجنة ونجني من فرعون وعمله الذي هو الكفر والظلم حتى لا   أكون كافرة بك ولا ظالمة لأحد من خلقك، ونجني من القوم الظالمين أي من   عذابهم فشدت أيديها وأرجلها لتلقى عليها صخرة عظيمة إن هي أصرت على الإيمان   فرفعت بصرها إلى السماء فرأت بيتها في الجنة ففاضت روحها شوقا إلى الله   وإلى بيتها في الجنة وقد 
رأته فوصلت الصخرة إليها بعد أن فاضت روحها فنجاها الله من عذاب القتل الذي أراده لها5 فرعون وعصابته الظلمة الكافرون.
وقوله  تعالى ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها. عطف تعالى مريم على آسيا  ليكون  المثل مكونا من امرأتين مؤمنتين، كالمثل الأول كان مكونا من امرأتين   كافرتين فقال عز وجل ومريم بنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها عن الرجال في  الوقت  الذي عم البغاء والزنا ديار بني إسرائيل كما هي الحال اليوم في ديار  اليهود  وأمثالهم قد لا تسلم امرأة من الزنا بها فلم يضر بذلك مريم لما  كانت عفيفة  طاهرة بل أكرمها الله لما أحصنت فرجها بأن أرسل إليها روحه  جبريل عليه  السلام وأمره أن ينفخ في كم درعها فسرت النفخة بقدرة الله  تعالى في جسمها  فحملت بعيسى الذي كان بكلمة الله كن فكان في ساعة وصول  هواء النفخة وولدته  للفور كرامة الله للتي أحصنت فرجها خوفا من الله  وتقربا إليه، وما ضرها أن  العهر والزنا قد انتشر حولها ما دامت هي طاهرة  كما لم يضر كفر فرعون آسيا  الطاهرة. وكما لم ينفع إيمان وصلاح نوح ولوط  امرأتيهما الكافرتين  الخائنتين.
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ما بغت امرأة نبي قط، وهو كما  قال فوالله ما  زنت امرأة نبي قط لولاية الله تعالى لأنبيائه فكيف يخزيهم  ويذلهم حاشاه  تعالى أن يخزي أولياءه أو يذلهم فالمراد من الخيانة المذكورة  في قوله  تعالى فخانتاهما الخيانة في الدين وإفشاء الأسرار.
وقوله تعالى:  وصدقت بكلمات ربها أي بشرائعه وبكتبه6 التي أنزلها على رسله،  وكانت من  القانتين7 أي المطيعين لله تعالى الضارعين له المخبتين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  وجوب الجهاد في الكفار بالسيف وفي المنافقين باللسان، وعلى حكام  المسلمين  القيام بذلك لأنهم خلفاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمته.
2- تقرير مبدأ: لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى. فالكافر لا ينتفع بالمؤمن يوم القيامة.
3-  والمؤمن لا يتضرر بالكافر ولو كانت القرابة روحية نبوة أو إنسانية أو  أبوة  أو بنوة فإبراهيم لم يضره كفر آزر، ونوح لم يضره كفر طنعان ابنه، كما  أن  آزر وكنعان لم ينفعهما إيمان وصلاح الأب والإبن.
هذا وقرابة المؤمن الصالح تنفع المؤمن دون الصالح لقوله تعالى والذين آمنوا واتبعهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذرياتهم.
__________
1  من المعلوم أن الكفار يدعون إلى الإسلام أولا مبينا لهم ما فيه من الهدي   والخير وما يجلبه لأهله من الكمال والإسعاد، فإن أبوا فليقاتلوا.
2 ومأواهم جهنم هذا عائد على الفريقين الكافرين والمنافقين معا.
3 قال مقاتل اسم امرأة نوح والهة واسم امرأة لوط والعة وروي مرفوعا بضعف أن اسم امرأة نوح واغلة وامرأة لوط والهة والله أعلم.
4 الإجماع أن خيانة المرأتين كانت في الدين ولم تكن في العرض وإنما هي في الكفر والنفاق.
5  قال يحيى بن سلام: ما ضربه الله مثلا للذين كفروا يحذر به عائشة وحفصة  رضي  الله عنهما من مخالفتهما حين تظاهرتها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وما ضرب به تعالى مثلا لامرأة فرعون ومريم بنت عمران ضربه ترغيبا  لعائشة  وحفصة في التمسك بالطاعة والثبات عليها والصحيح أنه حث لكل  المؤمنين على  الصبر في الشدة مهما كانت.
6 قرأ نافع وكتابه وجائز أن يكون الإنجيل وهو  كتاب ابنها عيسى عليه السلام  وجائز أن يكون المراد به ما كتبه الله وقدره  وقرأ حفص وكتبه بالجمع أي  آمنت بسائر كتب الله تعالى المنزلة وعليه فالكتاب  في قراءة نافع اسم جنس  صادق على جميع كتب الله تعالى المنزلة.
7 لم قال  من القانتات؟ لأنه أراد من القوم القانتين وهم المكثرون من  العبادة وفي  هذا ثناء عليها وعلى قومها الصالحين وأنها نبتت طيبة في نبات  طيب كقول  القائل: وهل ينبت الخطي إلا وشيجه.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (841)
سورة التحريم
مدنية وآياتها اثنتا عشر آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 394الى صــــ 398)

الجزء التاسع والعشرون
سورة الملك1
مكية وآياتها ثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك  الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة  ليبلوكم  أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا  ما ترى في  خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع  البصر كرتين  ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا  بمصابيح  وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)
شرح الكلمات:
تبارك الذي بيده الملك: أي تعاظم وكثر خير الذي بيده الملك أجمع ملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا.
وهو على كل شيء قدير: أي وهو على إيجاد كل ممكن وإعدامه قدير.
الذي خلق الموت والحياة: أي أوجد الموت والحياة فكل حي هو بالحياة التي خلق الله وكل ميت هو بالموت الذي خلق الله.
ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا: أي أحياكم ليختبركم أيكم يكون أحسن عملا ثم يميتكم ويحييكم ليجزيكم.
وهو العزيز الغفور: أي وهو العزيز الغالب على ما يريده الغفور العظيم المغفرة للتائبين.
طباقا: أي طبقة فوق طبقة وهي السبع الطباق ولا تماس بينها.
ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت: أي من تباين وعدم تناسب.
هل ترى من فطور: أي من شقوق أو تصدع.
كرتين: أي مرتين مرة بعد مرة.
خاسئا وهو حسير: أي ذليلا مبعدا كالا تعبا منقطعا عن الرؤية إذ لا يرى خللا.
بمصابيح: أي بنجوم مضيئة كالمصابيح.
رجوما للشياطين: أي مراجم جمع مرجم وهو ما يرجم به أي يرمى.
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير: أي وهيأنا لهم عذاب النار المسعرة الشديدة الاتقاد.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  {تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير} مجد الرب تعالى نفسه  وعظمها  وأثنى عليها بما هو أهله من الملك والسلطان والقدرة والعلم والحكمة  فقال عز  وجل2 تبارك أي تعاظم وكثر خير الذي بيده الملك الحقيقي يحكم  ويتصرف ويدبر  بعلمه وحكمته لا شريك له في هذا الملك والتدبير والسلطان.  {وهو على كل شيء  قدير} فما أراد3 ممكنا إلا كان, ولا أراد انعدام ممكن إلا  انعدم. الذي خلق  الموت4 والحياة لحكمة عالية لا بطلا ولا عبثا كما يتصور  الكافرون والملاحدة  الدهريون بل {ليبلوكم أيكم5 أحسن عملا} أي خلق الحياة  بكل ما فيها، ليذكر  ويشكر من عبادة فمن ذكر وشكر وأحسن ذلك، أعد له جنات  ينقله إليها بعد نهاية  الحياة والعمل فيها، ومن لم يذكر ولم يشكر أو ذكر  وشكر ولم يحسن ذلك بأن  لم يخلص فيه لله، ولم يؤده كما شرع الله أعد له  نارا ينقله إليها بعد نهاية  الحياة الدنيا حياة العمل، إذ هذه الحياة  للعمل, وحياة الآخرة للجزاء على  العمل. وقوله تعالى {وهو العزيز الغفور}  ثناء آخر أثنى به تعالى على نفسه  فأعلم أنه العزيز الغالب الذي لا يحال  بينه وبين ما يريد الغفور العظيم  المغفرة إذ يغفر الذنوب للتائب ولو كانت  مثل الجبال وزبد البحر. وقوله  {الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا} هذا ثناء آخر  بعظيم القدرة وسعة 
العلم  والحكمة خلق سبع سموات طباقا سماء فوق سماء مطابقة لها ولكن من غير  مماسة  إذ ما بين كل سماء وأخرى هواء وفراغ مسيرة خمسمائة عام فالمطابقة  المعادلة  والمساواة في الجرم لا بوضع سماء على الأخرى كغطاء القدر مثلا.  وقوله {ما  ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت} أي من اختلاف أو تضاد وتباين  والسماء فوقك  فإنك لا تجد إلا الاتساق والانتظام لا تصدع ولا انفطار وإن  شئت فارجع البصر  وانظر هل ترى من فطور أي إنك لا ترى ذلك ثم ارجع البصر  كرتين6 فإنك لا تجد  تفاوتا ولا تباينا أبدا ولو نظرت الدهر كله كل ما في  الأمر أن بصرك أيها  الناظر إلى السماء يرجع إليك خاسئا أي ذليلا مبعدا7  مما أراد، وهو حسير أي  كليل تعب وقوله تعالى {ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا} أي  هذه الدانية من الأرض  القريبة منها بمصابيح8 هي النجوم والكواكب.  وجعلناها أي النجوم رجوما9  للشياطين ترجم بها الملائكة شياطين الجن الذين  يريدون استراق السمع من كلام  الملائكة حتى لا يفتنوا الناس في الأرض عن  دين الله عز وجل. وقوله تعالى  {وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير10} أي وهيأنا  للشياطين عذاب السعير يعذبون به يوم  القيامة كسائر الكافرين من الإنس  والجن.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى بعرض دلائل القدرة والعلم والحكمة والخير والبركة وهي موجبة لألوهيته أي عبادته دون من سواه عز وجل.
2- بيان الحكمة من خلق الموت والحياة.
3-  بيان الحكمة من خلق النجوم وهي في قول قتادة رحمه الله: أن الله جل  ثناؤه  إنما خلق هذه النجوم لثلاث خصال: زينة لسماء الدنيا، ورجوما  للشياطين،  وعلامات يهتدى بها.11
__________
1 وتسمى الواقية  والمنجية وورد في فضلها أحاديث أصحها حديث السنن وهو قوله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن سورة في القرآن ثلاثين آية شفعت لصاحبها حتى غفر  له: تبارك الذي  بيده الملك.
2 القرطبي: تبارك قال الحسن تقدس, وقيل دام فهو الدائم الذي لا أول لوجوده ولا آخر لدوامه.
3  التعبير بالممكن وغير الممكن فيه جواب لمن قال من المبطلين إن كان الله   على كل شيء قديرا فهل يقدر أن يخلق إلها مثله: والجواب أن خلق إله مثل  الله  غير ممكن فلذا لا يخلقه سبحانه وتعالى.
4 قدم ذكر الموت على الحياة لأن  الموت أكبر واعظ للإنسان. قال العلماء  الموت ليس عدما محضا ولا فناء صرفا،  وإنما هو انقطاع تعلق الروح بالبدن  ومفارقته، وحيلولة بينهما وتبديل حال  وانتقال من دار إلى دار. والحياة عكس  ذلك.
5 ليبلوكم أي ليعاملكم معاملة  المختبر لكم فيرى أحسنكم عملا من أسوأه وقد  رتب الجزاء على ذلك، وأحسن  العمل أخلصه وأصوبه أي أخلصه لله تعالى وأصوبه  أي أداؤه كما شرعه بلا زيادة  ولا نقصان.
6 كرتين منصوب على المصدر لأن الكرة الرجعة فكرتين بمعنى رجعتين أي مرة بعد أخرى والعامل فارجع.
7 يقال خسئت الكلب أي أبعدته وطردته.
8 سميت الكواكب مصابيح لإضائتها.
9  الرجوم جمع رجم وهو اسم لما يرجم به أي ما يرمى به الرامي من حجر وغيره  من  باب تسمية المفعول بالمصدر مثل الخلق للمخلوق والرد للمردود، والمراد  من  النجوم التي يرمى بها هي الشهب التي تنفصل عن النجوم والكواكب، وجائز  أن  تكون كواكب صغيرة ترمى بها الشياطين شأنها شأن الشهب لحديث: الكوكب  الذي  انقض البارحة.
10 لا يقولن قائل: الشياطين خلقوا من نار فكيف يعذبون  بها؟ والجواب:  السعير أقوى من مادة النار التي خلقوا منها كما أن الشياطين  تحولوا عن أصل  المادة التي خلقوا منها. تحول الإنسان من طين إلى لحم وعظم  وعصب ودم.
11 تمام قوله: فمن تأول فيها غير ذلك فقد تكلف ما لا علم له به، وتعدى وظلم.
******************************  *
وللذين  كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها  شهيقا  وهي تفور (7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها  ألم  يأتكم نذير (8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من  شيء  إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في  أصحاب  السعير (10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11) 
شرح الكلمات:
كفروا بربهم: أي لم يؤمنوا به فلم يعبدوه.
إذا ألقوا فيها: أي في جهنم ألقتهم الملائكة فيها وذلك يوم القيامة.
سمعوا لها شهيقا: أي سمعوا لجهنم صوتا منكرا مزعجا كصوت الحمار.
وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ: أي تغلي تكاد تتقطع من الغيظ غضبا على الكفار.
سألهم خزنتها: سؤال توبيخ وتقريع وتأنيب.
ألم يأتكم نذير: أي رسول ينذركم عذاب الله يوم القيامة؟.
وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء: أي كذبنا الرسل وقلنا لهم ما نزل الله مما تقول لنا من شيء.
إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير: أي ما أنتم أيها الرسل إلا في ضلال كبير أي خطأ عقلي وتصور نفسي باطل.
لو  كنا نسمع أو نعقل: أي وبخوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم وقالوا لو كنا في الدنيا  نسمع  أو نعقل لآمنا وعبدنا الله وما كنا اليوم في أصحاب السعير.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى في الآيات السابقة أنه أعد للشياطين مسترقي السمع من  الملائكة  في السماء عذاب السعير عطف عليه قوله {وللذين كفروا بربهم1} أي  جحدوا  ألوهيته ولقاءه فما عبدوه ولا 
آمنوا به من الإنس والجن عذاب جهنم وبئس  المصير هي أي جهنم يصيرون إليها  وينتهون إلى عذابها شرابها الحميم وطعامها  الضريع والزقوم, وقوله تعالى في  وصف ما يجري في النار {إذا ألقوا فيها  سمعوا لها شهيقا2} إذا ألقي  الكافرون في النار سمعوا لها شهيقا أي صوتا  منكرا مزعجا كصوت الحمار إذا  شهق أو نهق. {وهي تفور} تغلي3 {تكاد تميز} 4  أي تقرب أن تتقطع من الغيظ  الذي هو شدة الغضب وغضبها من غضب الرب مالكها  لما غضب الجبار غضبت لغضبه,  وكل مؤمن بالله عارف به يغضب لما يغضب له ربه  ويرضى لما يرضى به ربه.  وقوله تعالى
{كلما ألقي فيها فوج} أي جماعة  {سألهم خزنتها} أي الملائكة الموكلون  بالنار وعذابها وهم الزبانية وعددهم  تسعة عشر ملكا سألوهم سؤال توبيخ  وتقريع لأنهم يعلمون ما يسألونهم عنه {ألم  يأتكم5 نذير} أي رسول في الدنيا  يدعوكم إلى الإيمان والطاعة؟ فيجيبون  قائلين {بلى} قد جاءنا نذير ولكن  كذبنا الرسل وقلنا لهم ردا على دعوتهم {ما  نزل الله من شيء} أي مما تقولون  وتدعوننا إليه {إن أنتم إلا في ضلال  كبير6} أي وقلنا لهم ما أنتم أيها  الرسل إلا في ضلال عقلي وخطأ تصوري كبير.  ثم رجعوا إلى أنفسهم يوبخونها  بما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {وقالوا لو  كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في  أصحاب السعير} قال تعالى {فاعترفوا بذنبهم  فسحقا} أي بعدا بعدا من رحمة  الله {لأصحاب السعير} أي سعير جهنم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء ببيان ما يجري فيها من عذاب وعقاب.
2- بيان أن تكذيب الرسل كفر موجب للعذاب, وتكذب العلماء كتكذيب الرسل بعدهم أي في وجوب العذاب المترتب على ترك طاعة الله ورسوله.
3- بيان أن ما يقوله أهل النار في اعترافهم هو ما يقوله الملاحدة اليوم في ردهم على العلماء بأن التدين تأخر عقلي ونظر رجعي.
4-  تقرير أن الكافر لا يسمع ولا يعقل أي سماعا ينفعه وعقلا يحجزه عن  المهالك  باعتراف أهل النار إذ قالوا {وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا  في أصحاب  السعير} .
__________
1 هذا تتميم للكلام السابق أي كما كان للشياطين عذاب السعير فللذين كفروا عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير.
2 قال عطاء الشهيق في الصدور والزفير في الحلق.
3 قال حسان:
تركتم قدركم لا شيء فيها
وقدر القوم حامية تفور
أي تغلي.
4 أصل تميز أي تتميز أي تنقطع وينفصل بعضها عن بعض قيل هذا التغيظ هو من شدة الغيظ على أعداء الله, وقيل هو من الغليان.
5 الاستفهام للتوبيخ والتقريع.
6 إن أنتم إن نافية بدليل الاستثناء بعدها.
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (842)
سورة التحريم
مدنية وآياتها اثنتا عشر آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 399الى صــــ 401)

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة  وأجر كبير (12) وأسروا قولكم أو  اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13) ألا  يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير  (14) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في  مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه  النشور (15)
شرح الكلمات:
يخشون ربهم بالغيب: أي يخافونه وهم غائبون عن أعين الناس فلا يعصونه.
لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير: أي لذنوبهم وأجر كبير وهو الجنة.
ألا يعلم من خلق: أي كيف لا يعلم سركم كما يعلم جهركم وهو الخالق لكم فالخالق يعرف مخلوقه.
وهو اللطيف الخبير: أي بعباده الخبير بهم وبأعمالهم.
ذلولا: أي سهلة للمشي والسير عليها.
فامشوا في مناكبها: أي في جوانبها ونواحيها.
وإليه النشور: أي إليه وحده مهمة نشركم أي إحياءكم من قبوركم للحساب والجزاء.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ذكر تعالى جزاء الكافرين وأنه عذاب السعير رغب في الإيمان والطاعة  للنجاة  من السعير فقال {إن الذين يخشون ربهم1 بالغيب} أي يخافونه وهم لا  يرونه,  وكذا وهم في غيبة عن الناس فيطيعونه ولا يعصونه هؤلاء لهم مغفرة  لما فرط من  ذنوبهم وأجر كبير عند ربهم أي الجنة. ولما قال بعض المشركين في  مكة لا  تجهروا بالقول فيسمعكم إله محمد فيطلعه على قولكم قال تعالى ردا  عليهم  وتعليما {وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به} فإنه يعلم السر وما هو أخفى  منه كحديث  
النفس وخواطرها {إنه2 عليم بذات الصدور} أي بما هو مكنون مستور في  صدور  الناس {ألا يعلم من3 خلق} أي كيف لا يعلم من خلقهم وهو اللطيف بهم  الخبير  بأحوالهم وأعمالهم. وقوله تعالى {هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا} أي4  سهلة  فامشوا في مناكبها جوانبها ونواحيها شرقا وغربا وكلوا من رزقه الذي  خلق  لكم، وإليه وحده نشوركم أي إحيائكم وإخراجكم من قبوركم ليحاسبكم  ويجزيكم  على إيمانكم وطاعتكم بخير الجزاء وهو الجنة ونعيمها، وعلى كفر من  كفر منكم  وعصى بشر الجزاء وهو النار وعذابها.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضيلة الإيمان بالغيب ومراقبة الله تعالى في السر والعلن.
2- مشروعية السير في الأرض لطلب الرزق من التجارة والفلاحة وغيرهما.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1  بعد ذكر جزاء أهل الكفر والشرك الشر والفساد ذكر تعالى جزاء أهل الإيمان   والتوحيد والخير والصلاح فكان الأسلوب أسلوب الترهيب والترغيب الذي عرف  به  القرآن الكريم كتاب الهداية الإلهية.
2 إنه عليم بذات الصدور الجملة  تعليل للتسوية بين السر والجهر من أقوال  المشركين نحو قوله أصبروا أو لا  تصبروا أي استوى عنده السر والجهر كما  استوى عند أهل النار الصبر والجزع.
3  ألا يعلم السر من خلق السر أي أنا خلقت السر في القلب أفلا أكون عالما  بما  في قلوب العباد. إذ لابد وأن يكون الخالق عالما بما خلق والاستفهام  إنكاري  وجملة وهو اللطيف الخبير في محل نصب حال.
4 ذلولا فعول بمعنى مفعول أي مذللة مسخرة منقادة لما تريدون منها من مشي عليها وزرع وغرس وبناء وإنشاء وتعمير.
******************************  *
أأمنتم  من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16) أم أمنتم من في  السماء  أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17) ولقد كذب الذين من  قبلهم  فكيف كان نكير (18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما  يمسكهن إلا  الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19)
شرح الكلمات:
أن يخسف بكم الأرض: أي يجعلها بحيث تغورون فيها وتصبحون في جوفها.
فإذا هي تمور: أي تتحرك وتضطرب حتى يتم الخسف بكم.
أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا: أي ريحا عاصفا نرميكم بالحصباء فتهلكون.
كيف نذير: أي كان عاقبة إنذاري لكم بالعذاب على ألسنة رسلي.
فكيف كان نكير: أي إنكاري عليهم الكفر والتكذيب والجواب كان إنكارا حقا واقعا موقعه.
صآفات: أي باسطات أجنحتها.
ويقبضن: أي ويمسكن أجنحتهن.
ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن: أي حتى لا يسقطن على الأرض حال البسط للأجنحة والقبض لها.
معنى الآيات:
يقول  تعالى واعظا عباده ليؤمنوا به ويعبدوه وحده فيكملوا ويسعدوا أأمنتم1  من في  السماء الذي هو العلو المطلق وهو الله عز وجل في عليائه فوق عرشه  بائن من  خلقه أن يخسف بكم الأرض لتهلكوا كلكم في جوفها فإذا هي حال الخسف  تمور أي  تتحرك وتضطرب حتى تغوروا في بطنها والجواب لم يأمنوا ذلك فكيف إذا  يصرون  على الشرك والتكذيب للرسول وقوله {أم أمنتم من2 في السماء} وهو  الله عز وجل  أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا أي ريحا تحمل الحصباء والحجارة فتهلكهم  {فستعلمون كيف  نذير} أي إنذاري لكم الكفر والتكذيب أي أنه حق وواقع مقتضاه  وقوله تعالى  {ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم} كعاد وثمود وغيرهما أي كذبوا رسلي  بعدما أنكروا  عليهم الشرك والكفر فأهلكناهم {فكيف كان نكير} أي إنكاري  لهم كان حقا وواقع  المقتضى وقوله تعالى {أولم 3يروا إلى الطير فوقهم  صافات} أي باسطات  أجنحتهن ويقبضنا ما يمسكهن في حالة البسط أو القبض إلا  الرحمن الذي أنكره  المشركون وقالوا وما الرحمن وهم يعيشون في رحمته التي  وسعت كل شيء وهي  متجلية حتى في الطير تحفظه من السقوط والتحطيم أي أينكرون  ألوهية الله  ورحمته ولم يروا إلى الطير وهي صافات وقابضات أجنحتها ولا  يمسكها أحد من  الناس فمن يمسكها إذا؟ إنه الرحمن جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه بما  شاء من السنن  والنواميس التي يحكم بها خلقه ويدبر بها ملكوته إن أمر  المشركين في كفرهم  بالله لعجب وقوله {إنه بكل شيء 
بصير} سواء عنده السابح في الماء والسارح في الغبراء والطائر في السماء والمستكن في الأحشاء.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-  تحذير المعرضين عن الله وإنذارهم بسوء العواقب إن استمروا على إعراضهم  فإن  الله قادر على أن يخسف بهم الأرض أو يرسل عليهم حاصبا من السماء وليس  هناك  من يؤمنهم ويجيرهم بحال من الأحوال. إلا إيمانهم وإسلامهم لله عز  وجل.
2- في الهالكين الأولين عبر وعظات لمن له قلب حي وعقل يعقل به.
3-  من آيات الله في الآفاق الدالة على قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته الموجبة   لعبادته وحده طيران الطير في السماء وهو يبسط جناحيه ويقبضها ولا يسقط إذ   المفروض أن يبقى دائما يخفق بجناحيه يدفع نفسه فيطير بمساعدة الهواء أما   إذا قبض أو بسط المفروض أنه يسقط ولكن الرحمن عز وجل يمسكه فلا يسقط.
__________
1  قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أأمنتم عذاب من في السماء إن عصيتموه يريد  أن  يصيبكم به إن أصررتم على تكذيبه وتكذيب رسوله. هكذا عقيدة السلف في  إثبات  صفة العلو لله تعالى، وأما الخلف فيقولون: أأمنتم من في السماء  قدرته  وسلطانه وعرشه وملائكة هروبا إلى التأويل حتى لا يصفوا الله تعالى  بما وصف  به نفسه من العلو الذاتي فما أضل القوم والاستفهام إنكاري أي ينكر  عليهم  أمنهم من الخسوف بهم وهم قائمون على معاصي توجب لهم ذلك.
2 أم: هي  المنقطعة التي تؤول ببل والاستفهام وهو إنكاري تعجبي ينكر عليهم  أمنهم من  عذاب الله بإرسال حجارة من السماء كما أرسلها على قوم لوط  فتهلكهم كما  أهلكتهم إذ هم متعرضون لذلك بتكذيبهم وشركهم وكفرهم وحذفت  الياء من نذيري  ونكيري وهي ضمير المتكلم حذفت تخفيفا.
3 الهمزة داخلة على محذوف أي  أغفلوا ولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم حال كونها  صافات أجنحتها وتقبضها أحيانا  ولم تسقط فتتجلى لهم قدرة الله ورحمته  ليؤمنوا ويطيعوا فينجوا ويسعدوا.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (843)
سورة الملك
مكية وآياتها ثلاثون آية
  المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 402الى صــــ 404)

أمن  هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون  الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور (20)  أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل  لجوا في عتو ونفور (21) أفمن يمشي  مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على  صراط مستقيم (22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم  وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة  قليلا ما تشكرون (23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم  في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24) ويقولون  متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)  قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير  مبين (26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت  وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به  تدعون (27) 
شرح الكلمات:
جند لكم: أي أعوان لكم.
من دون الرحمن: أي غيره تعالى يدفع عنكم عذابه.
إن الكافرون: أي ما الكافرون.
إلا في غرور: غرهم الشيطان بأن لا عذاب ينزل بهم.
إن أمسك رزقه: أي إن أمسك الرحمن رزقه؟ لا أحد غير الله يرسله.
بل لجوا في عتو ونفور: أي إنهم لم يتأثروا بذلك التبكيت بل تمادوا في التكبر والتباعد عن الحق.
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه: أي واقعا على وجهه.
أمن يمشي سويا: أي مستقيما.
والأفئدة: أي القلوب.
قليلا ما تشركون: أي شكركم قليل.
ذرأكم في الأرض: أي خلقكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون لا إلى سواه.
متى هذا الوعد: أي الذي تعدوننا به وهو يوم القيامة.
قل إنما العلم عند الله: أي علم مجيئه عند الله لا غير.
فلما رأوه زلفة: أي لما رأوا العذاب قريبا منهم في عرصات القيامة.
سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا: أي تغيرت مسودة.
هذا الذي كنتم به توعدون: أي هذا العذاب الذي كنتم بإنذاره تكذبون وتطالبون به تحديا منكم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية قريش فقال تعالى مخاطبا لهم {أمن هذا   الذي1 هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن؟} أي من هذا الذي هو جند لكم أيها   المشركون بالله تعالى ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن أراد الرحمن بكم سوءا  فيدفعه  عنكم. وقوله تعالى {إن الكافرون2 إلا في غرور} أي ما الكافرون إلا  في غرور  أوقعهم الشيطان فيه زين لهم الشرك ووعدهم ومناهم 
أنه لا حساب ولا  عقاب، وأن آلهتهم تشفع لهم وقوله تعالى {أمن3 هذا الذي  يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه  بل لجوا في عتو ونفور} أي من هذا الذي يطعمكم ويسقيكم  ويأتي بأقواتكم إن  أمسك الله ربكم رزقه عنكم فلو قطع عليكم المطر ما  أتاكم به أحد غير الله.  وقوله تعالى {بل لجوا في عتو ونفور} أي أنهم لم  يتأثروا بهذا التبكيت  والتأنيب بل تمادوا في الكبر والتباعد عن الحق.  وقوله تعالى {أفمن يمشي  4مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن5 يمشي سويا على صراط  مستقيم؟} هذا مثل ضربه الله  تعالى للمشرك والموحد تبيانا لحالهما وتحقيقا  لواقع مذهبهما فقال أفمن يمشي  مكبا أي واقعا على وجهه هذا هو المشرك الذي  سيكب على وجهه في جهنم أهدى  أمن يمشي سويا أي مستقيما على صراط مستقيم أي  طريق مستقيم هذا هو الموحد  فأيهما أهدى؟ والجواب قطعا الذي يمشي سويا على  صراط مستقيم إذا النتيجة أن  الموحد6 مهتد والمشرك ضال. وقوله تعالى {قل هو  الذي أنشأكم} أي خلقكم {وجعل  لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة} أي القلوب أي  وأنتم لا تكرون ذلك فمالكم إذا  لا تشكرون المنعم عليكم بهذه النعم وذلك  بالإيمان به وبرسوله وطاعته وطاعة  رسوله إنكم ما تشكرون إلا قليلا وهو  اعترافكم بأن الله هو المنعم لا غير.  وقوله تعالى {قل هو الذي ذرأكم في  الأرض وإليه تحشرون} أي قل لهم يا رسولنا  الله هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض أي  خلقكم لا أصنامكم التي لا تخلق ذبابا  وإليه تعالى وحده تحشرون يوم القيامة  إذا فكيف لا تؤمنون به وبرسوله ولا  تشكرونه ولا تخافونه وإليه تحشرون  فيحاسبكم ويجزيكم بأعمالكم.
وقوله  تعالى {ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين} أي ويقول الكافرون  لرسول  الله والمؤمنين: متى هذا الوعد الذي تعدوننا به وهو يوم القيامة أي  متى  يجيء؟ وهنا قال تعالى لرسوله إجابة لهم على سؤالهم: قل {إنما العلم  7عند  الله} أي علم مجيء يوم القيامة عند الله، وليس هو من شأني وإنما أنا  نذير  منه مبين لا غير. وقوله تعالى {فلما رأوه} أي عذاب يوم القيامة  {زلفة} أي8  قريبا منهم {سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا} أي أساءها الله فتغيرت  بالاسوداد  والكآبة والحزن. وقيل لهم أو قالت لهم الملائكة هذا العذاب الذي  كنتم به  تطالبون متحدين رسولنا والمؤمنين وتقولون: {متى هذا الوعد إن  كنتم صادقين} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير حقيقة ثابتة وهي أن الكافر يعيش في غرور كامل ولذا يرفض دعوة الحق.
2- تقرير حقيقة ثابتة وهي انحراف الكافر وضلاله واستقامة المؤمن وهدايته.
3- وجوب الشكر لله تعالى على نعمة السمع والبصر والقلب وذلك بالإيمان والطاعة.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1  أمن هي (أم) المنقطعة المقدرة ببل ومن الاستفهامية أدغمت في ميم أم  فصارت  أمن والاستفهام للتبكيت والتأنيب والإضراب الانتقالي إذ تنقل من  توبيخهم  على عدم التأمل فيما يشاهدونه من أحوال الطير المنبئة عن آثار  قدرة الله  ورحمته إلى التبكيت بضعفهم وقلة الناصر لهم سوى الرحمن الذي  يكفرون به.
2  الجملة معترضة مقررة لما قبلها والالتفات فيها من الخطاب إلى الغيبة   لاقتضاء حالهم الإعراض عنهم والإظهار في موضع الإضمار إذ قال إن الكافرون,   ولم يقل إن هم إلا في غرور لذمهم بالكفر وتعليل غرورهم به.
3 أمن هذا الذي: القول فيها كالقول في سابقها سواء.
4  مكبا اسم فاعل من اكب اللازم أما المعتدي فهو كبه يكبه وجواب الاستفهام   الأول هو جملة أهدى وحذف جواب الاستفهام الثاني لدلالة الأول عليه.
5 أهدى أي أكثر هداية واستقامة والسوي هو الشديد الاستواء وهو الاعتدال ولاستقامة.
6 جائز أن يراد بالمكب على وجهه أبو جهل، والسوي على صراط مستقيم أبو بكر رضي الله عنه والمثل عام في كل مشرك وموحد أو كافر ومؤمن.
7 كقوله تعالى: قل إنما علمها عند ربي الآية من سورة الأعراف.
8  زلفة: اسم مصدر من أزلف إزلافا إذا أقرب، والزلفى القربة والمنزلة.  والفاء  في فلما رأوه زلفة هي الفصيحة إذ أعربت من جملتين وترتيب الشرطية  عليها  كأنه قيل وقد أتاهم الموعود به فرأوه، فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت أي اسودت  وجوه  الذين كفروا لما فيها من الخوف والحزن.
******************************
قل  أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب  أليم  (28) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين  (29)  قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل أرأيتم: أي أخبروني.
ومن معي: أي من المؤمنين.
أو رحمنا: أي لم يهلكنا.
فمن يجير الكافرين: أي فمن يحفظ ويقي الكافرين العذاب.
قل هو الرحمن: أي قل هو الرحمن الذي أدعوكم إلى عبادته.
إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا: أي غائرا لا تناله الدلاء ولا تراه العيون.
بماء معين: أي تراه العيون لجريانه على الأرض.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية كفار قريش فقال تعالى لرسوله قل لهؤلاء المشركين الذين 
تمنوا  موتك وقالوا نتربص به ريب1 المنون قل لهم {أرأيتم} أي أخبروني {إن  أهلكني  الله ومن معي2} من المؤمنين، {أو رحمنا} فلم يهلكنا بعذاب {فمن  يجير3  الكافرين من عذاب أليم؟} والجواب: لا أحد إذا فماذا تنتفعون  بهلاكنا. وقوله  تعالى {قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا} أي قل يا  رسولنا لهؤلاء  المشركين قل هو الرحمن الذي يدعوكم إلى عبادته وحده وترك  عبادة غيرة آمنا  به وعليه توكلنا أي اعتمدنا عليه وفوضنا أمرنا إليه  فستعلمون في يوم ما من  هو في ضلال ممن هو على صراط مستقيم. وقوله {قل  أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا}  أي غائرا {فمن يأتيكم بماء معين} أي قل لهؤلاء  المشركين يا رسولنا تذكيرا  لهم أخبروني إن أصبح ماؤكم الذي تشربون منه  "بئر زمزم" وغيرها4 غائرا لا  تناله الدلاء ولا تراه العيون. فمن يأتيكم  بماء معين غير الله تعالى؟  والجواب لا أحد5 إذا فلم لا تؤمنون به وتوحدونه  في عبادته وتتقربون إليه  بالعبادات التي شرع لعباده أن يعبدوه بها؟.6
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان ما كان عليه المشركون من عداوة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تمنوا موته.
2-وجوب التوكل على الله عز وجل بعد الإيمان.
3-مشروعية الحجاج لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل.
__________
1 جاء هذا في سورة الطور. إذ قال تعالى عنهم أم يقولون شاعر نتربص به ريب المنون.
2فتح كلا من ياءي أهلكني ومن معي. نافع وحفص سواء.
3 الاستفهام للنفي.
4 وهي بئر ميمون كانوا يشربون منها كبئر زمزم.
5  معين أصلها معيون كمبيع أصلها مبيوع فنقلت ضمة الياء إلى العين قبلها   فالتقى ساكنان الياء والواو فحذفت الواو. ثم كسرت العين لتصبح الياء
6  روى استحباب قول القارئ: الله رب العالمين إذا قرأ فمن يأتيكم بماء معين   وروي أن جاهلا ملحدا لما سمعها قال: تأتي بها الفؤوس والمعاول فذهب ماء   عينيه وعمي. والعياذ بالله تعالى من الجهل والكفر والجرأة على الله.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (844)
**سورة القلم
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 405الى صــــ 409)

سورة القلم
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ن  والقلم وما يسطرون (1) ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون (2) وإن لك لأجرا غير   ممنون (3) وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم (4)فستبصر ويبصرون (5) بأيكم المفتون (6) إن   ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين (7)
شرح الكلمات:
ن: هو أحد الحروف المقطعة يكتب هكذا ن ويقرأ هكذا نون.
والقلم وما يسطرون: أي والقلم الذي كتب به الذكر "القدر" والذي يخطون ويكتبون.
ما أنت بنعمة ربك: أي لست بما أنعم الله عليك من النبوة وما وهبك من الكمال.
بمجنون: أي بذي جنون كما يزعم المشركون.
غير ممنون: أي غير مقطوع بل هو دائم أبدا.
بأيكم المفتون: أي بأيكم الجنون.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى (ن) هذا أحد الحروف1المقطعة نحو ق، ص، وحم الله أعلم بمراده به   وقوله تعالى {والقلم وما يسطرون} أي2 والقلم الذي كتب أول ما خلق وقال له   اكتب فقال ما اكتب قال اكتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة فجرى بذلك وما   يسطرون أي وما تسطره وتكتبه الملائكة نقلا من اللوح المحفوظ، وما يكتبه   الكرام الكاتبون من أعمال العباد قسمي أي أقسم تعالى بشيئين الأول القلم،   والثاني ما سطر به وكتب مما خلق من كل شيء. والمقسم3 عليه قوله {ما أنت   بنعمة4 ربك بمجنون} تكذيب للمشركين الذين قالوا إن محمدا مجنون بسبب ما   رأوا من الوحي والتأثير به على من هداه الله للأيمان، وقوله تعالى {وإن لك   لأجرا غير ممنون} هذا داخل تحت القسم أي مقسم عليه وهو أن للنبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم أجرا غير مقطوع أبدا بسبب ما قدمه من أعمال صالحة أعظمها ما  بينه  من الهدى سنه من طرق الخير إذ من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل  بها  إلى يوم الدين كما أن الجنة أجر كل عمل صالح وللرسول فيها أجر غير  مقطوع بل  له أعلاها وأفضلها 
وقوله {وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم} 5 هذا أيضا داخل في حيز  المقسم عليه وهو أن  النبي محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلى خلق أي أدب عظيم  حيث أدبه ربه فكيف  لا يكون أكمل الخلق أدبا وسيرته وما خوطب به في القرآن  من مثل خذ العفو  وأمر بالمعروف وأعرض عن الجاهلين. ومثل وشاورهم في الأمر  ومثل ولو كنت فظا  غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك إلى غير ذلك من الآداب  الرفيعة التي أدب الله  بها رسوله مما جعله أكمل الناس أدبا وخلقا وقد سئلت  عائشة عن خلق النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت كان خلقه القرآن وقال هو عن  نفسه أدبني ربي  فأحسن تأديبي وقال إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق. وقوله  تعالى {فستبصر6  ويبصرون بأيكم المفتون} أي دم على ما أنت عليه من الكمال يا  رسولنا واصبر  على دعوتنا فستبصر بعد قليل من الزمن ويبصر قومك المتهمون لك  بالجنون  بأيكم7 المفتون أي المجنون أنت -وحاشاك- أو هم. وقوله تعالى {إن8  ربك هو  أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين} في هذا الخبر تعزية لرسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسلية له ليصبر على دعوة الله وفيه تهديد ووعيد   للمشركين المكذبين فكون الله أعلم من كل أحد بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم   بالمهتدين معناه أنه سيعذب حسب سنته الضال وسيرحم المهتدي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-تقرير مسألة أن لله تعالى أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه.
2-بيان فضل القلم الذي يكتب به الهدى والخير.
3-تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر إذ كان ذلك بالقلم الذي أول ما خلق الله.
4-بيان كمال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أدبه وأخلاقه وجعله قدوة في ذلك.
__________
1  روى عن بعض السلف أن: نون هي الدواة، وكونه أحد الحروف المقطعة أولى   لنظائره من ص، وق ويس، وطس. وفي إدغام النون في واو القلم قراءتان سبعيتان   الفك والإدغام.
2 جائز أن يكون ما موصولة. أي والذي يسطرونه وجائز أن تكون مصدريه أي ومسطورهم.
3  جواب القسم وهو ثلاثة أشياء الأول نفي الجنون عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم   والثاني ثبوت الأجر له صلى الله عليه وسلم والثالث كونه على أعظم خلق حيث   تحلى بكل أدب في القرآن حتى قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها كان خلقه القرآن.
4 الباء بنعمة ربك سببية أي ما أنت بسبب ما أنعم الله عليك من الوحي مجنونا والباء في مجنون زائدة لتقوية النفي وتأكيده.
5  ورد في فضل الخلق أحاديث. " اتق الله حيثما كنت واتبع السيئة الحسنة  تمحها  وخالق الناس بخلق حسن"، وحديث "ما من شيء أثقل في ميزان المؤمن يوم   القيامة من خلق حسن، وإن الله تعالى ليبغض الفاحش البذيء". (صحيح) .
6  قال ابن عباس فستعلم ويعلمون يوم القيامة حين يتميز الحق من الباطل وما  في  التفسير وارد وحق ولعله المراد وما قاله ابن عباس حق ووارد.
7 بأيكم  المفتون، أي اسم مبهم يتعرف بما يضاف هو إليه، وله مواقع كثيرة في  الكلام  فقد يشرب معنى الموصول ومعنى الشرط ومعنى الاستفهام، ومعنى  التنويه بكامل.  فقوله بأيكم المفتون معناه أي رجل أو أي فريق منكم المفتون  فأي هنا في محل  نصب معمول فسينتصر وينتصرون أيكم المفتون إذ الياء زائدة  كالباء في وامسحوا  برؤوسكم.
8 الجملة تعليلية لما ينبيء عنه ما قبله من اهتدائه صلى الله  عليه وسلم  وضلالهم أو على جميع ما فصل من أول السورة ومع أنها تعليلية  فإنها متضمنة  التسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في التفسير.
******************************  ***
فلا  تطع المكذبين (8) ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون (9) ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين (10)   هماز مشاء بنميم (11) مناع للخير معتد أثيم (12) عتل بعد ذلك زنيم (13)  أن  كان ذا مال وبنين (14) إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين (15)  سنسمه  على الخرطوم (16)
شرح الكلمات:
ودوا لو تدهن: أي تمنوا وأحبوا لو تلين لهم بأن لا تذكر آلهتهم بسوء.
فيدهنون: فيلينون لك ولا يغلظون لك في القول.
كل حلاف مهين: أي كثير الحلف بالباطل حقير.
هماز مشاء بنميم: أي عياب مغتاب.
معتد أثيم: أي على الناس بأذيتهم في أنفسهم وأموالهم أثيم يرتكب الجرائم والآثام.
عتل بعد ذلك زنيم: أي غليظ جاف. زنيم دعي في قريش وليس منهم وهو الوليد بن المغيرة.
قال أساطير الأولين: أي ما روته الأولون من قصص وحكايات وليس بوحي قرآني.
سنسمه على الخرطوم: أي سنجعل على أنفه علامة يعير بها ما عاش فخطم أنفه بالسيف يوم بدر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {فلا تطع المكذبين} 1 أي بناء على أنك أيها الرسول مهتد وقومك ضالون فلا تطع 
هؤلاء  الضالين المكذبين بالله ولقائه وبك وبما جئت به من الدين الحق وقوله  {ودوا  لو تدهن2 فيدهنون} أي ومما يؤكد لك عدم مشروعية طاعتهم فيما  يطالبون  ويقترحونه عليك أنهم ودوا أي تمنوا وأحبوا لو تلين لهم فتمالئهم  بسكوتك عن  آلهتهم فيدهنون بالكف عن أذيتك بترك السب والشتم. وقوله تعالى  {ولا تطع كل  حلاف مهين} بعدما نهاه عن إطاعة الكافرين عامة نهاه عن طاعة  أفراد شريرين  لا خير فيهم البتة كالوليد بن المغيرة فقال: {ولا تطع كل  حلاف} كثير الحلف  بالباطل {مهين3} أي حقير. {هماز} عياب {مشاء بنميم} أي  مغتاب نمام ينقل  الحديث على وجه الإفساد {مناع للخير} أي يبخل بالمال أشد  البخل {معتد أثيم}  أي ظالم للناس معتد على أموالهم وأنفسهم {أثيم} كثير  الإثم لغشيانه  المحرمات وقوله {عتل بعد ذلك4 زنيم} أي غليظ الطبع جاف لا  أدب معه. {زنيم}  أي دعي في قريش وليس منهم. وقوله تعالى {أن كان ذا مال  وبنين إذا تتلى عليه  آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين} أي لأجل أن كان ذا مال  وبنين حمله الشعور  بالغنى على التكذيب بآيات الله فإذا تليت عليه وسمعها  قال أساطير الأولين  ردا لها ووصفوها بأنها أسطورة أي أكذوبة مسطرة ومكتوبة  من أساطير الأولين  من الأمم الماضية. قال تعالى {سنسمه على الخرطوم} أي  نجعل له سمة شر وقبح  يعرف بها مدى حياته تكون بمثابة من جدع أنفه أو وسم  على أنفه فكل من رآه  استقبح منظره.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بأصحاب  الصفات التالية كثرة الحلف بالكذب، المهانة، الهمزة  النميمة، الغيبة،  البخل، الاعتداء، غشيان الذنوب، الغلظة والجفاء، الشهرة  بالشر.
2-التحذير من كثرة المال والولد فإنها سبب الطغيان {إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى} .
3- التنديد بالمكذبين بآيات الله تعالى أو تفصيلا. والعياذ بالله تعالى.
__________
1  التاء للتفريع فالجملة متفرعة عما سبقها من قوله تعالى إن ربك هو أعلم  بمن  ضل عن سبيله. وعليه فلا تطع المكذبين الخ نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  طاعة  المشركين في أي شيء يريدونه منه مما هو رضاء بالشرك وسكوت عنه ممالأة  لهم  وسكوتا عن باطلهم مقابل ترك أذاهم له.
2 ودوا لو تدهن هذا بيان لما نهى  عنه من طاعتهم، وفعل تدهن مشتق من  الإدهان وهو الملاينة والمصانعة وهو  مأخوذ من دهن الشيء بالدهان ليلينه  ويرق، والمداهنة محرمة والمداراة جائزة  والفرق بينهما أن المداهن يتنازل  من شيء من دينه ليحفظ شيئا من دنياه،  والمداري عكسه يتنازل عن شيء من  دنياه ليحفظ شيئا من دينه.
3 المهين: الوضيع لإكثاره من القبيح، وتفسيره بالحقير صالح وكذا الفاجر العاجز.
4 العتل: الجافي الشديد، ومنه أخذ العتال الذي يجر الناس ويدفعهم بعنف ليدخلهم في السجن ونحوه. ومنه قوله تعالى {خذوه فاعتلوه.}
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (845)
سورة القلم
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 410الى صــــ 416)

إنا  بلوناهم كما بلونا أصحاب الجنة إذ  أقسموا ليصرمنها مصبحين (17) ولا  يستثنون (18) فطاف عليها طائف من ربك وهم  نائمون (19) فأصبحت كالصريم (20)  فتنادوا مصبحين (21) أن اغدوا على حرثكم  إن كنتم صارمين (22) فانطلقوا  وهم يتخافتون (23) أن لا يدخلنها اليوم عليكم  مسكين (24) وغدوا على حرد  قادرين (25) فلما رأوها قالوا إنا لضالون (26)  بل نحن محرومون (27) قال  أوسطهم ألم أقل لكم لولا تسبحون (28) قالوا سبحان  ربنا إنا كنا ظالمين  (29) فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون (30) قالوا ياويلنا  إنا كنا طاغين (31)  عسى ربنا أن يبدلنا خيرا منها إنا إلى ربنا راغبون  (32) كذلك العذاب  ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون (33) 
شرح الكلمات:
إنا  بلوناهم: أي امتحنا كفار مكة بالمال والولد والجاه والسيادة فلم  يشكروا  نعم الله عليهم بل كفروا بها بتكذيبهم رسولنا وإنكارهم توحيدنا  فأصبناهم  بالقحط والقتل لعلهم يتوبون كما امتحنا أصحاب الجنة المذكورين في  هذا  السياق.
ليصرمنها 1: أي ليجدنها أي يقطعون ثمارها صباحا.
فطاف عليهم طائف من: أي نار فأحرقتها.
ربك وهم نائمون
فأصبحت كالصريم: أي كالليل الأسود الشديد الظلمة والسواد.
على حرثكم: أي غلة جنتكم وقيل فيها حرث لأنهم عملوا فيها.
وهم يتخافتون: أي يتشاورون بأصوات مخفوضة غير رفيعة حتى لا يسمع بهم.
وغدوا على حرد قادرين: أي وغدوا صباحا على قصد قادرين على صرمها قبل أن يطلع عليهم المساكين.
إنا لضالون: أي مخطئوا الطريق أي ما هذا طريق جنتنا ولا هي هذه.
بل نحن محرومون: أي لما علموا أنها هي وقد احترقت قالوا بل نحن محرومون منها لعزمنا على حرمان المساكين منها.
قال أوسطهم: خيرهم تقوى وأرجحهم عقلا.
لولا تسبحون: أي تسبحون الله وتستثنون عندما قلتم لنصرمنها مصبحين.
يتلاومون: أي يلوم بعضهم بعضا تندما وتحسرا.
إنا إلى ربنا راغبون: أي طامعون.
كذلك العذاب: أي مثل هذا العذاب بالحرمان العذاب لمن خالف أمرنا وعصانا.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في مطلب هداية قريش قوم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال  تعالى {إنا بلوناهم} يعني كفار قريش أي امتحناهم واختبرناهم بالآلاء  والنعم  لعلهم يشكرون فلم يشكروا ثم بالبلاء والنقم أي بالقحط والجدب  والقتل لعلهم  يتوبون كما بلونا أصحاب الجنة فتابوا ثم ذكر تعالى قصة أصحاب  الجنة الذين  ابتلاهم فتابوا إليه ورجعوا إلى طاعته فقال {إنا بلوناهم كما  بلونا أصحاب  الجنة2 إذ أقسموا} -حلفوا- {ليصرمنها مصبحين3} أي ليقطعن  ثمارها ويجدونه في  الصباح الباكر قبل أن يعلم المساكين حتى لا يعطوهم  شيئا. ولا يستثنون أي  لم يستثنوا في حلفهم لم يقولوا إلا أن يشاء الله.  {فطاف عليها طائف من ربك}  يا رسولنا وهو نار أحرقتها {فأصبحت كالصريم} أي  الليل المظلم الأسود  الشديد السواد. {فتنادوا مصبحين} أي نادى بعضهم بعضا  وهم إخوة كثير في أول  الصباح قائلين {اغدوا على حرثكم} إن كنتم فعلا جادين  في الصرام هذا الصباح.  {فانطلقوا} مسرعين {وهم يتخافتون} يتشاورون في صوت  خافت حتى لا 
يفطن  لهم فقراء البلد ومساكينها وأجمعوا4 على {أن لا يدخلنها اليوم عليكم  مسكين}  كما كانوا يدخلونها ويأخذون منها أيام حياة والدهم رحمه الله عليه  قال  تعالى {وغدوا على حرد قادرين} أي وانطلقوا صباحا على حرد أي5 قصد تام   قادرين على أن لا يدخلنها اليوم عليهم مسكين بل يجدونها ويحملونها إلى   مخازنهم ولا يشعر بهم أحد من الفقراء والمساكين. قال تعالى {فلما رأوها}   محترقة سوداء مظلمة {قالوا} ما هذه جنتنا {إنا لضالون6} عنها بأن أخطئنا   الطريق إليها، ولما علموا أنها هي ولكن احترقت ليلا اضربوا عن قولهم الأول   وقالوا {بل نحن محرومون} أي منها لعزمنا على منع المساكين منها وقد كان   والدنا يمنحهم منها ويعطيهم شكرا لله وأداء لحقه. وهنا تكلم أوسطهم أي   خيرهم تقوى وأرجحهم عقلا بما أخبر تعالى عنه في قوله {قال أوسطهم ألم7 أقل   لكم لولا تسبحون} أي ألم يسبق لي أن قلت لكم لما قلتم لنصرمنها مصبحين ولم   يستثنوا فقلت لكم هلا يستثنون وأطلق لفظ التسبيح على الاستثناء لأن  التسبيح  تنزيه لله عن الشرك وسائر النقائص ومنها العجز والاستثناء تنزيه  لله عن  ذلك لأن الذي يقول أفعل ولم يستثن أعطى لنفسه قدرة كقدرة الله الذي  إذا قال  أفعل فعل ولا يعجز فهو هنا أشرك نفسه في صفة من صفات الله تعالى  فلذا كان  الاستثناء تسبيحا لله وتنزيها له عن المشارك في صفاته وأفعاله.
 فلما ذكرهم  أخوهم العاقل الرشيد قالوا {سبحان ربنا إنا كنا ظالمين}  فنابوا بهذا  الاعتراف قال تعالى {فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون} أي يلوم  بعضهم بعضا على  خطأهم في عزمهم على حرمان المساكين وعلى عدم الاستثناء في  اليمين قالوا من  جملة ما قالوا {قالوا يا ويلنا} أي يا هلاكنا احضر {إنا  كنا طاغين} أي  متجاوزين حدود الله التي حد لنا غفلة منا وجهلا بأنفسنا  وبما يعاقب به  أمثالنا. وهنا بعد أن رجعوا على أنفسهم باللوم وإلى الله  بالتوبة رجوا ربهم  ولم ييأسوا من رحمته فقالوا {عسى8 ربنا أن يبدلنا خيرا  منها إنا إلى ربنا9  راغبون} هكذا ابتلوا بالنعمة ثم بسلبها فتابوا 
فهل كفار قريش وقد  ابتلوا بالنعمة ثم سلبوها فهل يتوبون كما تاب أصحاب  الجنة؟ إنما سيقت هذه  القصة تذكيرا وتعليما فهلا يتذكرون فيتوبوا؟ قال  تعالى {كذلك10 العذاب} أي  مثل هذا العذاب بالحرمان العذاب لمن خالف أمر  الله وعصاه {ولعذاب الآخرة  أكبر} من عذاب الدنيا {لو كانوا يعلمون} فإن  عذاب الدنيا وقته محدود وأجله  معدود أما عذاب الآخرة فإنه أبدي لا يحول  ولا يزول.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الابتلاء يكون بالسراء والضراء أي بالخير والشر وأسعد الناس الشاكرون عند السراء الصابرون على طاعة الله ورسوله عند الضراء.
2- مشروعية التذكير بأحوال المبتلين والمعافين ليتخذ من ذلك طريق إلى الشكر والصبر.
3-  صلاح الآباء ينفع أبناء المؤمنين فقد انتفع أصحاب الجنة بصلاح أبيهم  الذي  كان يتصدق على المساكين من غلة بستانه وعلامة انتفاعهم توبتهم.
4-  مشروعية الاستثناء في اليمين وأنه تسبيح لله تعالى, وأن تركه يوقع في  الإثم  ولذا إذا حنث الحالف لم يستثن تلوثت نفسه بآثم كبير لا يمحى إلا  بالكفارة  الشرعية التي حددها الشارع وهي إطعام أو كسوة عشرة مساكين أو عتق  رقبة فإن  لم يقدر على واحدة من هذه الأنواع صام ثلاثة أيام ليمحي ذلك  الذنب من نفسه.
__________
1 الصرم: الجد والقطع، والجز أيضا بالزاي كلها بمعنى القطع والكسر.
2  قيل أن هذه الجنة "البستان" كانت على فراسخ من صنعاء اليمن وكانت بعد  رفع  عيسى عليه السلام، كانت لرجل مؤمن يؤدي حق الله تعالى فلما مات صارت   لأولاده فعزموا على منع الناس ما كان والدهم يعطيه لمن يحضر الجداد من   فقراء ومسامين فعاقبهم الله فاحترقت وفي الآيات بيان بذلك.
3 في الآية  أدب سام وهو أن من كان له من الزرع أو التمر ما يجد، ينبغي أن  لا يجده ليلا  حتى لا يحرم الفقراء من الآكل منه وأن عليه أن بمنح من يحضر  الجداد والقطع  شيئا يسيرا من زرعه أو ثمره، وآية سورة النساء ظاهرة في هذا  وهي قوله  تعالى (وإذا حضر القسمة أولوا القربى) إلى قوله (فارزقوهم منه)  الآية.
4 في الآية دليل على أن العزم الأكيد يؤاخذ عليه العبد لأن أصحاب الجنة عزموا على أن يحرموا الفقراء فعاقبهم الله على عزمهم.
5 الحرد: يطلق على المنع وعلى القصد القوي وعلى السرعة والغضب أيضا وجملة وغدوا إلخ حالية.
6  لا داعي إلى تفسير لضالون بالضلال الذي هو خروج عن طاعة الله تعالى بل   المراد من الضلال هو عدم اهتدائهم إلى جنتهم بأن ضلوا طريقها.
7 الاستفهام تقريري، ولولا للتحضيض.
8  قيل أنهم تعاقدوا وقالوا إن بدلنا الله خيرا منها لنصنعن كما يصنع أبونا   فدعوا الله وتضرعوا فأبدلهم الله ما هو خير منها، سئل قتادة عن أصحاب   الجنة: أهم من أهل الجنة أم من أهل النار؟ فقال للسائل لقد كلفتني تعبا***!
9 قرأ نافع أن يبدلنا بتشديد الدال، وقرأ حفص بالتخفيف من أبدل يبدل الرباعي.
10  قيل إن هذا وعظ لأهل مكة بالرجوع إلى الله تعالى لما ابتلاهم بالجدب  لدعاء  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم أي كفعلنا نفعل بمن تعدى حدودنا في   الدنيا.
******************************  **
إن للمتقين عند ربهم جنات  النعيم (34) أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين (35) ما  لكم كيف تحكمون (36) أم لكم  كتاب فيه تدرسون (37) إن لكم فيه لما تخيرون  (38) أم لكم أيمان علينا  بالغة إلى يوم القيامة إن لكم لما تحكمون (39)  سلهم أيهم بذلك زعيم (40) أم  لهم شركاء فليأتوا بشركائهم إن كانوا صادقين  (41) يوم يكشف عن ساق ويدعون  إلى السجود فلا يستطيعون (42) خاشعة أبصارهم  ترهقهم ذلة وقد كانوا يدعون  إلى السجود وهم سالمون (43) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن للمتقين1: أي الذين اتقوا ربهم فآمنوا به ووحدوه فاتقوا بذلك الشرك والمعاصي.
عند ربهم جنات النعيم: أي لهم جنات النعيم يوم القيامة عند ربهم عز وجل.
أفنجعل  المسلمين كالمجرمين: أي أنحيف في الحكم ونجور فنجعل المسلمين  والمجرمين  متساوين في العطاء والفضل والجواب لا، لا يستوي أصحاب النار  وأصحاب الجنة.
أم لكم كتاب فيه تدرسون: أي تقرأون فعلمتم بواسطته ما تدعون.
إن لكم فيه لما تخيرون: أي فوجدتم في الكتاب الذي تقرأون أن لكم فيه ما تختارونه.
أم لكم أيمان علينا بالغة: أي ألكم عهود منا موثقة بالأيمان لا نخرج منها ولا نتحلل إلى يوم القيامة.
إن لكم لما تحكمون: أي أعطيناكم عهودنا الواثقة أن لكم ما تحكمون به لأنفسكم كما تشاءون.
سلهم  بذلك أيهم زعيم: أي سلهم يا رسولنا عن زعيمهم الذي يكفل لهم مضمون  الحكم  الذي يحكمون به لأنفسهم من أنهم يعطون في الآخرة أفضل مما يعطى  المؤمنون.
أم  لهم شركاء: أي أعندهم شركاء موافقون لهم في هذا الذي قالوا يكفلون لهم  به  ما ادعوه وحكموا به لأنفسهم وهو أنهم يعطون أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون يوم   القيامة.
يوم يكشف عن ساق: أي يوم يعظم الهول ويشتد الكرب ويكشف الرب عن ساقه الكريم التي لا يشبهها شيء عندما يأتي لفصل القضاء.
ترهقهم ذلة: أي تغشاهم ذلة يالها من ذلة.
وقد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود: أي وقد كانوا يدعون في الدنيا إلى الصلاة وهم سالمون من أية علة ولا يصلون
وهم سالمون حتى لا يسجدوا تكبرا وتعظيما.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {إن 2للمتقين3} الآيات نزلت ردا على المشركين الذين ادعوا  متبجحين  أنهم إذا بعثوا يوم القيامة يعطون أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون قياسا  منهم على  حالهم في الدنيا حيث كانوا أغنياء والمؤمنون فقراء فقال تعالى  {إن للمتقين  عند ربهم جنات النعيم} أي جنات كلها نعيم لاشيء فيها غيره. ثم  قال في الرد  منكرا على المشركين دعواهم مقرعا مؤنبا إياهم في سبعة  استفهامات إنكارية  تقريعية أولها قوله تعالى {أفنجعل4 المسلمين} الذين  أسلموا لله وجوههم  وأطاعوه بكل جوارحهم {كالمجرمين} الذين أجرموا على  أنفسهم بارتكاب أكبر  الكبائر كالشرك وسائر الموبقات أي نحيف ونجور في  حكمنا فنجعل المسلمين  كالمجرمين في الفضل والعطاء يوم القيامة، فنسوي  بينهما وثانيها قوله:
 ما  لكم؟ أي أي شيء حصل لكم حتى ادعيتم هذه الدعوى وثالثها كيف تحكمون أي  كيف  أصدرتم هذا الحكم ما حجتكم فيه ودليلكم عليه؟ ورابعها قوله {أم لكم  كتاب  فيه تدرسون} أي أعندكم كتاب جاءكم به رسول من عند الله تقرأون فيه  هذا  الحكم الذي حكمتم به لأنفسكم بأنكم تعطون يوم القيامة أفضل مما يعطى   المؤمنون إن لكم فيه لما تخيرون أي ألكم في هذا الكتاب ما تختارون والجواب.   لا. لا وخامسها قوله {أم لكم5 أيمان علينا بالغة إلى يوم القيامة إن لكم   لما تحكمون} أي أي الكم عهودنا موثقة بأيمان لا نتحلل منها إلى يوم  القيامة  بأن لكم ما حكمتم به لأنفسكم من أنكم تعطون أفضل مما يعطى  المؤمنون  وسادسها {سلهم أيهم6 بذلك زعيم} أي سلهم يا رسولنا عن زعيمهم  الذي يكفل لهم  مضمون الحكم الذي يحكمون به لأنفسهم من أنهم يعطون في  الآخرة أفضل مما  يعطى المؤمنون سابعها قوله {أم لهم شركاء فليأتوا  بشركائهم إن كانوا  صادقين} أي ألهم شركاء موافقون لهم في هذا الذي قالوه  يكفلونه لهم فليأتوا  بهم إن كانوا صادقين في ذلك. بهذه الاستفهامات  الإنكارية التقريعية السبعة  نفى تعالى عنهم كل ما يمكنهم أن يتشبثوا به في  
في تصحيح دعواهم الباطلة  عقلا وشرعا. وقوله تعالى {7يوم يكشف عن ساق} 8 أي  اذكر لهم يا رسولنا  مبينا واقع الأمر يوم القيامة، ليخجلوا من تشدقهم  بدعواهم الساقطة الباردة  اذكر لهم يوم يعظهم الهول ويشتد الكرب، ويأتي  الرب لفصل القضاء ويكشف عن  ساق فيخر كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ساجدا ويحاول  المنافقون والمنافقات السجود فلا  يستطيعون إذ يكون ظهر أحدهم طبقا واحدا  أي عظما واحدا فلا يقدر على السجود  وذلك علامة شقائه المترتب على نفاقه في  الدنيا. ويدعون إلى السجود أي  امتحانا لهم ليعرف من كان يسجد إيمانا  واحتسابا ممن كان يسجد نفاقا ورياء  فلا يستطيعون لأن ظهر أحدهم يصبح عظما  واحدا خاشعة أبصارهم لا تطرف من شدة  الخوف ترهقهم ذلة أي تغشاهم ذلة عظيمة  وقوله وقد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود أي  في الدنيا وهم سالمون معافون في  أبدانهم ولا يسجدون تكبرا وكفرا بالله  ربهم وبشرعه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير أن  المجرمين لا يساوون المؤمنين يوم القيامة إذ لا يستوي أصحاب  النار وأصحاب  الجنة فمن زعم أنه يعطى ما يعطاه المؤمنون من جنات النعيم  فهو مخطئ في  تصوره كاذب في قوله.
2-بيان عظم هول يوم القيامة وأن الرب تبارك وتعالى  يأتي لفصل القضاء ويكشف  عن ساق فلا يبقى أحد إلا سجد وأن الكافر والمنافق  لا يستطيع السجود عقوبة  له وفضيحة إذ كان في الدنيا يدعى إلى السجود لله  فلا يسجد أي إلى الصلاة  فلا يصلي تكبرا وكفرا.
__________
1 المتقون هم الذين اتقوا ربهم فآمنوا به وعبدوه وحده فأطاعوه وأطاعوا رسوله فلم يشركوا ولم يفسقوا.
2  إن للمتقين استئناف بياني ناشيء عن سؤال إذا كان جزاء المجرمين ما ذكر  فما  جزاء المتقين؟ فأجيب: إن للمتقين عند ربهم جنات النعيم: واللام لام   الاستحقاق، وإضافة الجنات إلى النعيم إشارة إلى أنها خالصة النعيم ما فيها   ليس في جنات الدنيا من البعوض والحشرات أو ما يؤذي من شوك ونحوه.
3 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: قالت كفار مكة إنا نعطى في الآخرة خيرا مما تعطون فنزلت: أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين؟
4  الهمزة للاستفهام الإنكاري أي إنكار التسوية بين المسلمين والمجرمين في   الجزاء مع التقريع والتوبيخ00 وكذا سائر الاستفهامات في هذه الآيات.
5 أم لكم للإضراب الانتقالي من دليل إلى آخر والاستفهام إنكاري كغيره مع ما يفيد من التأنيب والتقريع.
6 الاستفهام هنا مستعمل للتهكم.
7 جائز أن يكون يوم يكشف متعلق بقوله فليأتوا بشركائهم ويكون من باب حسن التخلص من الرد على المشركين إلى ذكر أهوال بوم القيامة.
8  لولا ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح: إذ يقول أبو سعيد   الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "يكشف   ربنا عن ساقه فبسجد له كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ويبقى من كان يسجد في الدنيا رياء   وسمعة فيذهب ليسجد فيعود ظهره طبقا واحدا". لقلنا في الآية أنها كناية عن   أهوال يوم القيامة ولكن مع صحة الحديث فالآية دالة على أهوال يوم القيامة   ومثبتة صفة ذات الرب تبارك وتعالى عن صفات المحدثين.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (846)
سورة الحاقة
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 416الى صــــ 421)

فذرني  ومن يكذب بهذا الحديث سنستدرجهم من  حيث لا يعلمون (44) وأملي لهم إن كيدي  متين (45) أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من  مغرم مثقلون (46) أم عندهم الغيب فهم  يكتبون (47) فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تكن  كصاحب الحوت إذ نادى وهو مكظوم (48)  لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ  بالعراء وهو مذموم (49) فاجتباه ربه  فجعله من الصالحين (50) وإن يكاد الذين  كفروا ليزلقونك بأبصارهم لما سمعوا  الذكر ويقولون إنه لمجنون (51) وما هو  إلا ذكر للعالمين (52) 
شرح الكلمات:
ذرني ومن يكذب: أي دعني ومن يكذب أي لا يصدق.
بهذا الحديث: أي بالقرآن الكريم.
سنستدرجهم: أي نستنزلهم درجة درجة حتى نصل بهم إلى العذاب.
وأملي لهم: أي وأمهلهم.
إن كيدي متين: أي شديد قوي لا يطاق.
فهم من مغرم مثقلون: أي فهم مما يعطونكه مكلفون حملا ثقيلا.
أم عندهم الغيب: أي اللوح المحفوظ.
فهم يكتبون: أي ينقلون منه ما يدعونه ويقولونه.
ولاتكن كصاحب الحوت: أي يونس في الضجر والعجلة.
وهو مكظوم: أي مملوء غما.
بالعراء: أي الأرض الفضاء.
وهو مذموم: لكن لما تاب نبذ وهو غير مذموم.
فاجتباه ربه: أي اصطفاه.
ليزلقونك بأبصارهم: أي ينظرون إليك نظرا شديدا يكاد أن يصرعك.
وما هو إلا ذكر: أي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
للعالمين: أي الأنس والجن فليس بمجنون كما يقول المبطلون.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذلك التقريع الشديد للمشركين المكذبين الذي لم يؤثر في نفوسهم أدنى  تأثير  قال تعالى لرسوله {فذرني1} أي بناء على ذلك فذرني ومن يكذب بهذا  الحديث أي  دعني وإياهم، والمراد من الحديث القرآن الكريم2 {سنستدرجهم} أي   نستنزلهم درجة درجة {من حيث لا يعلمون} حتى ننتهي بهم إلى عذابهم المترتب   على تكذيبهم وشركهم. وقوله تعالى {وأملي لهم إن كيدي3 متين} أي وأمهلهم  فلا  أعاجلهم بالعذاب فأوسع لهم في الرزق وأصحح لهم الجسم حتى يروا أن هذا   لكرامتهم عندنا وأنهم خير من المؤمنين ثم نأخذهم. وهذا من كيدي الشديد  الذي  لا يطاق، وقوله تعالى {أم4 تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون} أي بل  أتسألهم  على تبليغ الدعوة أجرا مقابل التبليغ فهم من مغرم مثقلون أي فهم  يشعرون  بحمل ثقيل من أجل ما يعطونك من الأجر فلذا هم لا يؤمنون بك ولا  يتابعونك  على دعوتك.
 أم عندهم5 الغيب أي اللوح المحفوظ فهم يكتبون6 منه ما هم يقولون  به  ويقرونه والجواب لا إذا فأصبر يا رسولنا لحكم 7 ربك فيك وفيهم وامض في   دعوتك ولا يثني عزمك تكذيبهم ولا عنادهم ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت يونس بن متى   أي في الضجر وعدم الصبر. إذ نادى وهو8 مكظوم أي مملوء غما فقال لا إله إلا   أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين وقوله لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ   بالعراء وهو مذموم أي لولا أن أدركته رحمة الله تعالى حيث ألهمه الله   التوبة ووفقه لها لنبذ أي لطرح بالفضاء وهو مذموم لكن لما تاب الله عليه   طرح على ساحل البحر وهو غير مذموم بل محمود فاجتباه ربه أي اصطفاه مرة   ثانية بعد الأولى فجعله من الصالحين أي الكاملي الصلاح من الأنبياء   والمرسلين، ومعنى اجتباه مرة ثانية لأن الاجتباء الأول إذ كان رسولا في أهل   نينوي وغاضبوه فتركهم ضجرا منهم فعوقب وبعد العقاب والعتاب اجتباه مرة   أخرى وأرسله إلى أهل بلاده بعد ذلك الانقطاع قال تعالى من سورة اليقطين   فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين وأرسلناه إلى مائة   ألف أو يزيدون فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين. 
وقوله تعالى {وإن يكاد الذين كفروا  ليزلقونك بأبصارهم لما سمعوا الذكر} أي  وإن يكاد الذين كفروا ليصرعونك من  شدة النظر إليك وكلهم غيظ وحنق عليك  بأبصارهم {لما سمعوا الذكر} أي القرآن  نقرأه عليهم. ويقولون إنه لمجنون  حسدا لك، وصرفا للناس عنك، وما هو9 أي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ذكر  للعالمين أي يذكر به الله تعالى الإنس  والجن فليس هو بمجنون كما يقول  المكذبون المفتونون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- رد الأمور إلى الله إذا استعصى حلها فالله كفيل بذلك.
2-لا يصح أخذ أجرة على تبليغ الدعوة.
3- وجوب الصبر على الدعوة مهما كانت الصعاب فلا تترك لأذى يصيب الداعي.
4-  بيان حال المشركين مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كانوا يضمرونه له  من  البغض والحسد وما يرمونه به من الاتهامات الباطلة كالمجنون والسحر  والكذب.
__________
1 الفاء للتفريع والترتيب فما بعدها متفرع عما قبلها مترتب عليه.
2  وجائز أن يكون المراد من الحديث الإخبار عن البعث والجزاء مما تضمنه  قوله  يوم يكشف عن ساق الخ وجائز أن يكون القرآن كما في التفسير وقيل فيه  حديث  لما فيه من الأخبار عن الله وعن الأمم والجنة والنار.
3 وأملي مضارع  أملى إذا أمهل وأنظر وأخر مشتق من الملا مقصورا وهو الحين  والوقت ومنه  الملوان الليل والنهار فأملى بمعنى طول في الزمن.
4 أم بمعنى بل للإضراب الانتقالي من حجة إلى أخرى ومن دليل إلى آخر.
5 إضراب آخر كالأول وفي الكلام حذف تقديره أم عندهم علم الغيب كقوله تعالى {أعنده علم الغيب فهو يرى} من سورة النجم.
6 الفاء للتفريع.
7 المراد بحكم الرب تعالى عنا أمره وهو ما حمله رسوله من حمل الرسالة وتبليغها والاضطلاع بأعباء الرسالة.
8  المكظوم المحبوس المسدود عليه يقال كظم الباب إذا أغلقه وكظم النهر إذا   سده ومنه كظم الغيظ وهو حبسه في النفس وعدم إظهاره بقول أو فعل.
9 جائز  أن يكون الضمير وما هو عائد إلى القرآن وما القرآن إلا ذكر  للعالمين الإنس  والجن أي ليس هو بكلام مجنون، وجائز أن يكون الضمير عائد  إلى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم الذي قالوا فيه إنه مجنون ويكون الذكر  بمعنى التذكير بالله  والجزاء إذ هذا من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*************************
سورة الحاقة
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحاقة  (1) ما الحاقة (2) وما أدراك ما الحاقة (3) كذبت ثمود وعاد  بالقارعة (4)  فأما ثمود فأهلكوا بالطاغية (5) وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر  عاتية (6)  سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما فترى القوم فيها صرعى  كأنهم أعجاز  نخل خاوية (7) فهل ترى لهم من باقية (8) وجاء فرعون ومن قبله  والمؤتفكات  بالخاطئة (9) فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية (10) إنا لما  طغا الماء  حملناكم في الجارية (11) لنجعلها لكم تذكرة وتعيها أذن واعية  (12)
شرح الكلمات:
الحاقة1: أي الساعة الواجبة الوقوع وهي القيامة.
بالقارعة: أم بالقيامة لأنها تقرع القلوب بالخوف والهول.
فأهلكوا بالطاغية: أي بطغيانهم وعتوهم عن أمر ربهم فأخذتهم صيحة طاغية أيضا.
بريح صرصر عاتية: أي ذات صوت لشدة عصوفها عاتية على خزانها في الهبوب.
حسوما: أي متتابعات الهبوب فلا فاصل كتتابع الكي القاطع للداء.
كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية: أي أصول نخل ساقطة فارغة ليس في جوفها شيء.
والمؤتفكات بالخاطئة: أي أهلها وهي قرى لوط بالفعلات ذات الخطأ.
أخذة رابية: أي زائدة في الشدة على غيرها.
لما طغا الماء: أي علا فوق كل شيء من الجبال وغيرها.
حملناكم في الجارية: أي السفينة التي صنعها نوح ونجا بها هو ومن معه من المؤمنين.
وتعيها أذن واعية: أي وتحفظها أذن واعية أي حافظة لما تسمع.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {الحاقة ما الحاقة} 2 أي أي شيء هي3؟ وما أدراك4 ما الحاقة أي  أي  شيء أعلمك بها، والمراد بها القيامة لأنها حاقة المجيء لا محالة. وقوله   تعالى {كذبت ثمود وعاد5 بالقارعة} أي كذبت ثمود قوم صالح وعاد قوم هود   بالقارعة أي بالقيامة. فهم ككفار قريش مكذبون بالبعث والجزاء. فأما ثمود   فأهلكوا بالطاغية أي بطغيانهم وعتوهم عن أمر ربهم 
فأخذتهم صيحة طاغية6،  وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر أي ذات صوت شديد عاتية  أي عتت على خزانها في  الهبوب. سخرها الله عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام  7حسوما أي متتابعات بلا  انقطاع حسما لوجودهم كما يحسم الدواء بالكي الحاسم  للداء المتتابع. وقوله  تعالى فترى أيها الرسول القوم فيها صرعى كأنهم  أعجاز نخل خاوية أي فترى  القوم في تلك الليالي والأيام صرعى ساقطين على  الأرض كأنهم أصول نخل ساقطة  فارغة ليس في أجوافها شيء فهل ترى لهم من  باقية أي من نسلهم لا شيء إذ  هلكوا كلهم أجمعون، وقوله تعالى {وجاء فرعون  ومن قبله} كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود  والمؤتفكات8 بالخاطئة أي بالأفعال الخاطئة  وهي الشرك والمعاصي وبينها  بقوله تعالى بقوله {فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم  أخذة رابية} أي زائدة في الشدة  على غيرها وقوله تعالى {إنا لما طغا الماء}  أي ماء الطوفان الذي أهلك الله  به قوم نوح حملناكم في الجارية أي حملنا  آباءكم في الجارية التي هي سفينة  نوح عليه السلام وقوله لنجعلها لكم9  تذكرة أي لنجعل السفينة تذكرة لكم عظة  وعبرة وتعيها أي وتحفظ هذه العظة  أذن حافظة لا تنسى ما هو حق وخير من  المعاني.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان أن كلا من عاد وثمود كانوا يكذبون بالبعث وبيان ما أهلكهم الله به.
3-بيان أن معصية الرسول موجبة للعذاب الدنيوي والأخروي.
4-التذكير بحادثة الطوفان وما فيها من عظة وعبرة.
__________
1  هي أسم للسورة روى أحمد أن عمر رضي الله عنه قال خرجت يوما بمكة أتعرض   لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن أسلم فوجدته قد سبقني إلى المسجد   الحرام فوقفت خلفه فاستفتح سورة الحاقة فجعلت أعجب من تأليف القرآن فقلت   هذا والله شاعر (أي في خاطري) فقرأ {وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون}   قلت: في خاطري كاهن, فقرأ {ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون تنزيل من رب   العالمين} إلى آخر السورة فوقع في قلبي كل موقع. وسماها بعضهم (السلسلة)   وبعضهم (الداعية) .
2 الحاقة أسم فاعل من حق الشيء فهو حاق إذا ثبت  وقوعه، والظاهر أنها  لموصوف محذوف أي الساعة الحاقة أو الواقعة الحاقة، وما  في التفسير واضح  وأولى.
3 ما اسم استفهام مستعمل في التهويل والتعظيم  والمعنى الحاقة أمر عظيم لا  يدرك كنهه والحاقة مبتدأ وما مبتدأ ثان والحاقة  خبر المبتدأ الثاني  والجملة من المبتدأ الثاني وخبره خبر المبتدأ الأول  وجملة وما أدراك ما  الحاقة معترضة بين جملة الحاقة وكذبت ثمود.
4 روي عن  ابن عباس وسفيان بن عيينة. كل ما ورد في القرآن بلفظ وما أدراك  بصيغة  الماضي فقد أدراه أي أعلمه به، وكل ما ورد بصيغة المضارع وما يدريك  فقد طوي  عنه ولم يعلمه به فالأول (وما أدراك ماهية نار حامية) (وما أدراك  ما ليلة  القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر) والثاني (وما يدريك لعل الساعة  تكون  قريبا) ....
5 كذبت ثمود كلام مستأنف بين فيه من كذبوا بالحاقة وهي  الفارقة وسميت  بالقارعة من قولهم (قوارع الدهر) أي أهواله وشدائده فهي تقرع  القلوب.
6 هي أشبه بصيحة النفخ في الصور وثمود هم قوم صالح ومنازلهم  بالحجر بين  الشام والحجاز وتعرف اليوم بمدائن صالح على أميال من مدينة  العلا اليوم.  وأما عاد فمنازلهم كانت بالأحقاف وهي رمال بين عمان وحضرموت  باليمن  وأهلكوا بريح صرصر.
7 قيل بدأ من صباح يوم الأربعاء لثمان بقين من شوال وكانت في آخر الشتاء.
8 أي المتقلبات من ائتفك الشيء إذ قلب قراهم الخمسة منع وصعر وعمر ودوما وسدوم وهي القرية العظمى قلبها الملك فجعل عاليها سافلها.
9 وجائز أن يكون الضمير في ليجعلها عائد إلى العملية عملية إنجاء المؤمنين وإهلاك الكافرين تذكرة وموعظة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (847)
سورة الحاقة
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 421الى صــــ 424)

**فإذا  نفخ في الصور نفخة واحدة (13) وحملت  الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة (14)  فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة (15) وانشقت  السماء فهي يومئذ واهية (16) والملك على  أرجائها ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ  ثمانية (17) يومئذ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم  خافية (18) 
شرح الكلمات:
نفخة واحدة: أي النفخة الأولى.
حملت الأرض والجبال: أي رفعت من أماكنها.
فدكتا دكة واحدة: أي ضرب بعضها ببعض فاندكت وصارت كثيبا مهيلا.
وقعت الواقعة: أي قامت القيامة.
فهي يومئذ واهية: أي مسترخية ضعيفة القوة.
على أرجائها: أي على أطرافها وحافاتها.
ثمانية: أي من الملائكة وهم حملة العرش الأربعة وزيد عليهم أربعة.
لا تخفى منكم خافية: أي لا تخفى منكم سريرة من السرائر التي تخفونها.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق في الحديث عن القيامة تقريرا لعقيدة البعث والجزاء التي هي   الدافع إلى فعل الخير وترك الشر في الدنيا فقال تعالى {فإذا نفخ في  الصور1}  أي نفخ اسرافيل في الصور الذي هو البوق أو القرن النفخة الأولى  وهو المراد  بقوله {نفخة واحدة} ، وقوله تعالى {وحملت الأرض والجبال فدكتا  دكة واحدة}  أي ضرب بعضها ببعض فاندكت فصارت هباء منبثا، {فيومئذ وقعت  الواقعة} أي قامت  القيامة {وانشقت السماء} أي انفطرت وتمزقت {فهي يومئذ  واهية} ضعيفة  مسترخية. {والملك2على أرجائها} أي على أطرافها وحافاتها،  {ويحمل عرش ربك  فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية} أي ثمانية3 من الملائكة أربعة هم حملة  العرش دائما  وزيد عليهم أربعة فصاروا ثمانية قال تعالى {يومئذ تعرضون4 لا  تخفى منكم  خافية} أي سريرة مما كنتم تسرون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2-بيان كيفية الانقلاب الكوني لنهاية الحياة الأولى وبداية الحياة الثانية.
3-تقرير العرض على الله عز وجل للحساب ثم الجزاء.
__________
1  الفاء تفريعية لتفريع ما بعدها من تفصيل أحوال الدار الآخرة على ما تقدم   من ذكر الحاقة أي القيامة والمكذبين بها وما نالهم من عذاب في الدنيا.
2 الملك اسم جنس المراد به أعداد هائلة من الملائكة.
3 قيل هم ثمانية صفوف، وقيل ثمانية أعشار أي نحو ثمانين من عدد الملائكة. وما في التفسير هو الراجح الصحيح.
4 أصل العرض إمرار الشيء على من يريد التأمل فيه كعرض السلعة على المشتري وكاستعراض الجيوش اليوم والمراد بالعرض الحساب والجزاء.
*****************************
فأما  من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرأوا كتابيه (19) إني ظننت أني  ملاق  حسابيه (20) فهو في عيشة راضية (21) في جنة عالية (22) قطوفها دانية  (23)  كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية (24)
شرح الكلمات:
هاؤم: أي خذوا
إني ظننت: أي علمت.
راضية: أي يرضى بها صاحبها.
قطوفها دانية: أي ما يقتطف ويجنى من الثمار.
بما أسلفتم: أي بما قدمتم.
في الأيام الخالية: أي الماضية.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء ببيان ما يجري في يوم   القيامة فقال تعالى 1 {فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول 2هاؤم اقرأوا   كتابيه3} أي إنه بعد مجيء الرب تبارك وتعالى لفصل 
القضاء تعطى الكتب  فمن آخذ كتابه بيمينه، ومن آخذ كتابه بشماله فأما من  أوتي كتابه الذي ضم  حسناته بيمينه فيقول في فرح عظيم هاؤم أي خذوا كتابي  فاقرأوه إنه مشرق كله  ما فيه سواد السيئات، ويعلل لسلامة كتابه4 من  السيئات فيقول إني ظننت أي  علمت أني ملاق حسابيه لا محالة فلذا لم أقارف  السيئات وإن قدر على شيء  فقارفته جهلا فأني تبت منه فورا فانمحى أثره من  نفسي فلم يكتب علي قال  تعالى مخبرا عن آثار نجاحه في سلامة كتابه من  السيئات فهو في عيشة راضية.  أي يرضاها لهناءتها وسعة خيراتها في جنة عالية  قطوفها5 أي جناحها وما يقتطف  منها دانية أي قريبة التناول ينالها بيده  وهو متكئ على أريكته ويقال لهم  كلوا واشربوا من طعام الجنة وشرابها هنيئا  ويذكر لهم سبب فوزهم فيقول {بما  أسلفتم} أي قدمتم لأنفسكم {في الأيام  الخالية} أي أيام الدنيا الماضية إذ  كانوا مؤمنين صوامين قوامين بالمعروف  آمرن وعن المنكر ناهين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء أي الإيمان باليوم الآخر.
2-  آثار الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء ظاهرة في سلامة كتاب المؤمن من السيئات.  وقد  علل لذلك بقوله إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابي فلذا لم أعص ربي.
3-إثبات حقيقة هي قول العامة الدنيا مزرعة الآخرة أي من عمل في الدنيا نال ثمار عمله في الآخرة خيرا أو شرا.
__________
1  الفاء لتفصيل ما أجمل فيما تقدمها من الكلام، وفي الكلام إيجاز بالحذف   تقديره فيؤتى كل آخذ كتاب أعماله فأما من أوتي كتابه.... الخ والباء   للمصاحبة في يمينه وفي إعطاء الكتاب باليمين كرامة وتبشير لصاحبه كقول   الشاعر:
إذا ما راية رفعت لمجد
تلقاها عرابة باليمين
2 هاؤم هذا  اللفظ وركب من ها ممدود أو مقصور مبني على الفتح ومعناه تعالوا  أو خذوا كما  في الرباء ها وهاء أي خذ. يقال ها يا رجل اقرأ وللإثنين  هاؤما يا رجلان  وهاؤم يا رجال. وللمرأة هاء بكسر الهمزة وهاؤما للاثنتين  وهاؤمن لجمع  الإناث والأصل هاكم فأبدلت الهمزة من الكاف.
3 قيل نزلت هذه الآية فأما  من أوتي كتابه بيمينه الخ.... في أبي سلمة بن  عبد الأسد المخزومي والآية  التالية لها وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله نزلت في  أخيه الأسود بن عبد الأسد  المخزومي، والمعنى عام في كل سعيد وشقي.
4 كتابيه الهاء فيه وفي الأتي  بعده هي هاء السكت عند الوقف إلا أنها أبقيت  في الوصل والوقف مراعاة للسجع  ولعلها تحكي صوت صاحبها يوم القيامة زيادة  في التقرير والتوكيد حتى لهجة  أحدهم محفوظة لم تتغير.
5 القطوف جمع قطف بكسر القاف وسكون الكاف.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة التغابن
الحلقة (848)
سورة الحاقة
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وخمسون آية
   المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 425الى صــــ 428)

**وأما  من أوتي كتابه بشماله فيقول ياليتني  لم أوت كتابيه (25) ولم أدر ما  حسابيه (26) ياليتها كانت القاضية (27) ما  أغنى عني ماليه (28) هلك عني  سلطانيه (29) خذوه فغلوه (30) ثم الجحيم صلوه  (31) ثم في سلسلة ذرعها  سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه (32) إنه كان لا يؤمن بالله  العظيم (33) ولا يحض على  طعام المسكين (34) فليس له اليوم هاهنا حميم (35)  ولا طعام إلا من غسلين  (36) لا يأكله إلا الخاطئون (37) 
شرح الكلمات:
يا ليتني لم أوت كتابية: أي يتمنى أنه لم يعط كتابه لما رأى فيه من السيئات.
كانت القاضية: أي الموتة في الدنيا كانت القاطعة لحياتي حتى لا أبعث.
هلك عني سلطانية: أي قوتي وحجتي.
خذوه: أي أيها الزبانية خذوا هذا الكافر.
فغلوه: أي اجعلوا يديه إلى عنقه في الغل.
ثم الجحيم صلوه: أي ثم في النار المحرقة أدخلوه وبالغوا في تصليته كالشاة المصلية.
حميم: أي من قريب ينفعه أو صديق.
إلا من غسلين: أي صديد أهل النار الخارج من بطونهم لأكلهم شجر الغسلين.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر ما يجري من أحداث   وقد تقدم ذكر الذي أوتي كتابه1بيمينه وما له من كرامة عند ربه وفي هذه   الآيات ذكر الذي أوتي كتابه بشماله وما له من مهانة وعذاب جزاء كفره فقال   تعالى {وأما من أوتي كتابه} 2 أي في عرصات القيامة فيقول بعد النظر فيه وما   يلوح له فيه من السيئات {يا ليتني لم أوت كتابيه} يتمنى لو أنه لم يعط   كتابه ولم يدر3 ما حسابه وأن الموتة التي ماتها في الدنيا يتمنى لو كانت   القاطعة لحياته حتى لا يبعث، ثم يواصل تحسره وتحزنه قائلا {ما أغنى عني   ماليه} أي مالي والهاء في ماليه وفي كتابيه وحسابيه وفي ماليه وسلطانيه   يقال لها هاء السكت يوقف عليها بالسكون قراءة كافة القراء وقوله {هلك عني   سلطانيه} أي ذهبت عني حججي4 فلم أجد ما أحتج به لنفسي قال تعالى للزبانية 
{خذوه5  فغلوه} أي شدوا يديه في عنقه بالغل {ثم الجحيم صلوه6} أي أدخلوه  فيها  وصلوه بحرها المرة بعد المرة كما يصلى الكبش المشوى المصلي، {ثم في  سلسلة}  طويلة {ذرعها سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه} ولم يعرف مدى طول هذه الذراع  إلا انه  إذا كان الكافر ما بين كتفيه كما بين مكة وقديد قرابة مائة وخمسين  ميلا فإن  السلسلة في ذرعها السبعين ذراعا لابد وأن تكون مناسبة لهذا  الجسم  {فاسلكوه} أي ادخلوه فيهل فتدخل من فمه وتخرج من دبره كسلك الخرزة  في الخيط  وذكر تعالى علة هذا الحكم عليه فقال {إنه كان} أي في الدنيا {لا  يؤمن  بالله العظيم ولا يحض على طعام المسكين7} فانحصرت جريمته في شيئين  الكفر  بالله ومنع الحقوق الواجب في المال ثم أخبر تعالى عن حال هذا الكافر  الشقي  في جهنم فقال {فليس له اليوم هاهنا} أي في جهنم {حميم8} أي صديق أو  قريب  ينتفع به فيدفع عنه العذاب أو يخففه {ولا طعام إلا من غسلين9} أي  وليس له  طعام يأكله إلا من طعام الغسلين الذي هو صديد أهل النار فإنهم  عندما يأكلون  شجر الغسلين يكون كالمسهل في بطونهم فيخرج كل ما في بطونهم  وذلك هو  الغسلين الذي يأكلونه ذلك الغسلين الذي لا يأكله إلا الخاطئون أي  الذين  ارتكبوا خطيئة الكفر والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر أحداثها.
2-المال الذي باع المفلسون فيه الأمة والملة لا يغني يوم القيامة عن صاحبه شيئا.
3-التنديد بالكفر بالله وأهله.
4-عظم جريمة منع الحقوق المالية من الزكاة وغيرها.
__________
1  تقدم أنه أبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد المخزومي وزوجته هي أم المؤمنين تزوجها   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موت زوجها أبي سلمة وإن الشقي هو الأسود   بن عبد الأسد أخو أبي سلمة.
2 أي بشماله ووراء ظهره وهو كتاب سيئاته من الشرك والمعاصي كبيرها وصغيرها.
3  هذا من عظم ما يشاهد من شدة الحساب وشناعته هذا داخل في حيز متمناتيه،  كما  هو إشارة إلى أنه كان في الدنيا لا يؤمن بالحساب ولم يدر ما يجري فيه  ولذا  اصابته الحيرة هنا وألم به الكرب.
4 عن أبن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
5 خذوه مقول قول ذكر في التفسير وغلوه أمر من غله يغله إذا وضع الغل وهو القيد الذي يجعل في عنق الجاني.
6 صلى النار يصلاها إذا أصابه حرها أو استدفأ بها، ويعدى بالتضعييف فيقال صلاه النار وبالهمز أيضا أصلاه يصليه نارا.
7 الطعام بمعنى الإطعام وضع موضعه كوضع العطاء موضع الإعطاء كما في قول الشاعر:
أكفرا بعد رد الموت عنى
وبعد عطائك المائه الرتاعا
الرتاع الإبل ترتع
8 الحميم هنا الغريب الذي يرق له ويدفع عنه المكروه، وهو مأخوذ من الماء الجار كأنه الصديق الذي يرق ويحترق قلبه له.
9  الغسلين فعلين مأخوذ من الغسل كأنه ينغسل في أبدانهم وهو صديد أهل النار   السائل من جروحهم وخروجهم قال الضحاك: الغسلين شجر وهو شر الطعام وأبشعه   وهو من أطعمة أهل النار مثل الضريع والزقوم وبناء على ما ذكر أن الغسلين   مجموع شجر اسمه الغسلين وما تجمع من صديد أهل النار من دم وعرق ونحوه فصدق   عليه لفظ الغسلين وهذا من إعجاز القرآن البلاغي.
******************************  *
فلا  أقسم بما تبصرون (38) وما لا تبصرون (39) إنه لقول رسول كريم (40) وما  هو  بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون (41) ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون (42)  تنزيل  من رب العالمين (43) ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل (44) لأخذنا منه  باليمين  (45) ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين (46) فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين (47)  وإنه  لتذكرة للمتقين (48) وإنا لنعلم أن منكم مكذبين (49) وإنه لحسرة على   الكافرين (50) وإنه لحق اليقين (51) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم (52) 
شرح الكلمات:
بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون: أي بكل مخلوق في الأرض وفي السماء.
انه لقول رسول كريم: أي القرآن قاله تبليغا رسول كريم هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وما هو بقول كاهن: أي ليس القرآن بقول كاهن إذ ليس فيه من سجع الكهان شيء.
لأخذنا منه باليمين: أي بالقوة أو لأخذنا بيمينه لنقتله.
ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين: أي نياط القلب الذي إذا انقطع مات الإنسان.
حاجزين:  أي مانعين وهو خبر ما النافية العاملة عمل ليس وجمع لأن احد يدل  على الجمع  نحو لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وبين لا تقع إلا بين اثنين فأكثر.
وإنه لحسرة على الكافرين: أي التكذيب بالقرآن حسرة يوم القيامة على المكذبين به.
وإنه لحق اليقين: أي الثابت يقينا أو اليقين الحق.
فسبح باسم ربك العظيم1: أي نزه ربك العظيم الذي كل شيء أمام عظمته صغير حقير أي قل سبحان ربي العظيم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى فلا أقسم2 بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون أي فلا3 الأمر كما ترون  وتقولون  أيها المكذبون أقسم بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون من المخلوقات في  الأرض وفي  السماوات إنه أي القرآن لقول رسول كريم على ربه تعالى وهو محمد  صلى الله  عليه وسلم أي إنه تبليغه وقوله إليكم وما هو بقول شاعر. كما  تقولون كذبا  قليلا ما تؤمنون4 أي أن إيمانكم قليل ضيق الدائرة فلو كان  واسعا لاتسع  للإيمان بالقرآن إنه كلام الله ووحيه وليس هو من جنس الشعر  لمخالفته له  نظما ومعنى. وما هو بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون أي وليس القرآن  بقول كاهن  قليلا ما تذكرون أي تذكركم قليل جدا فلو تذكرتم كثيرا لعلمتم  أن القرآن ليس  بكلام الكهان لملازمته للصدق والحق والهدى ولبعد قائله عن  الإثم والكذب  بخلاف قول الكهان فإن سداه ولحمته الكذب وقائله هو الإثم كله  فأين القرآن  من قول الكهان؟ وأين محمد الرسول من الكهان إخوان الشيطان  إنه تنزيل من رب  العالمين أيها المكذبون الضالون. وأمر آخر وهو أن الرسول  محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم ولو تقول5 علينا بعض الأقاويل ونسبها إلينا  لأخذنا منه باليمين  أي لبطشنا به وأخذنا بيمينه ثم لقطعتا منه الوتين  فيهلك إذ الوتين هو عرق  القلب إذا قطع مات الإنسان وإذا فعلنا به هذا فمن  منكم يحجزنا عنه؟ وهو  معنى قوله تعالى {فما منكم6 من أحد عنه حاجزين}  وقوله تعالى {وإنه} أي  القرآن {لتذكرة7} أي موعظة عظيمة للمتقين8 الذين  يخافون عقاب الله ويخشون  نقمه وعذابه وإنا لنعلم أن 9منكم أيها الناس  مكذبين ليس بخاف عنا أمرهم  وسنجزيهم وصفهم وإنه لحسرة10 على الكافرين أي  يوم القيامة عندما يرون  المؤمنين به يؤخذ بهم ذات اليمين إلى دار السلام  والمكذبين به يؤخذ بهم ذات  الشمال إلى دار 
البوار. وإنه لحق اليقين11 أي اليقين الحق. بعد هذا  التقرير في إثبات  الوحي والنبوة أمر تعالى رسوله الذي كذب برسالته المكذبون  أمره أن يستعين  على الصبر بذكر الله تعالى فقال له {فسبح باسم ربك العظيم}  أي قل سبحان  ربي العظيم منزها اسمه عن تحريفه وتسمية المحدثات به معظما  ربك غاية  التعظيم إذ هو العلي العظيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-لله تعالى أن يحلف بما يشاء من مخلوقاته لحكم عالية وليس للعبد أن يحلف بغير الرب تعالى.
2-تقرير الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.
3-وصف الرسول بالكرم وبكرامته على الرب تعالى.
4-عجز  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكذب على الله تعالى وعدم قدرته على  ذلك لو  أراده ولكن الذي لا يكذب على الناس لا يكذب على الله كما قال هرقل  ما كان  ليدع الكذب على الناس ويكذب على الله ردا على أبي سفيان لما قال له  لم نجرب  عليه كذبا قط..
5-مشروعية التسبيح بقول سبحان ربي العظيم إن صح أنه لما  نزلت قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه اجعلوها في ركوعكم فكانت سنة  مؤكدة سبحان ربي  العظيم ثلاثا في الركوع أو أكثر.
__________
1  الباء للمصاحبة والزيادة لتقوية الكلام والتقدير سبح اسم ربك والتقدير  نزه  اسم ربك في أن يسمى به غيره إذ سمى المشركون العزى بدل العزيز واللات  بدل  الله وجائز أن يكون اسم مقحما والتقدير فسبح ربك أي نزهه عن الشريك  والشبيه  وعن كل نقص وهو العظيم الذي ليس شيء أعظم منه.
2 الفاء للتفريع لإثبات أن القرآن منزل من عند الله تعالى ونفي ما ادعاه المشركون.
3  هذا بناء على أن لا رد لكلام سابق وليست زائدة وكونها زائدة لتأكيد  الكلام  أولى من كونها نافية، إذ وجدت في فاتحة سورتي القيامة والبلد وليس  قبلهما  ما ينفي كأنه يقول لا أقسم لأن الأمر لا يحتاج إلى قسم كالمتحرج من   الإقسام.
4 جائز أن يكون لفظ قليلا في الموضعين مرادا به انتفاء ذلك  كلية لأنه وقع  بقلة، وقليلا صفة لموصوف محذوف أي إيمانا قليلا، وتذكرا  قليلا، وما مزيدة  لتوكيد الكلام كما في قول الشاعر:
قليلا به ما يحمدنك وارث
إذا نال مما كنت تجمع مغنما
5 التقول نسبة قول إلى من لم يقله، والأقاويل جمع أقوال الذي هو جمع قول.
6 من مزيدة لتأكيد النفي وللتنصيص على العموم وفي الآية دليل أن من يدعي أنه يوحى إليه لا يلبث طويلا حتى يأخذه الله تعالى.
7 التذكرة اسم مصدر بمعنى التذكير وهو التنبيه إلى مغفول عنه.
8 خص المتقون لأنهم هم المنتفعون به لاستعدادهم بقوة إيمانهم وصحة علمهم وكمال رغبتهم في الطاعة.
9 في الكلام إيجاز والتقدير إنا بعثنا إليكم الرسول بهذا القرآن ونحن نعلم أنه سيكون منكم مكذبون.
10  جائز أن يكون الضمير عائدا على التكذيب إذ به كانت حسرة الكافرين يوم   القيامة وجائز أن يكون عائدا على القرآن لأنهم لم يؤمنوا به ويعملوا بما   دعا إليه من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
11 أي القرآن الكريم بلا خلاف.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المعارج
الحلقة (849)
**سورة المعارج
مكية وآياتها أربع وأربعون آية
    المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 429الى صــــ 435)

سورة المعارج
مكية وآياتها أربع وأربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سأل  سائل بعذاب واقع (1) للكافرين ليس له دافع (2) من الله ذي المعارج (3)   تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة (4) فاصبر  صبرا  جميلا (5) إنهم يرونه بعيدا (6) ونراه قريبا (7) يوم تكون السماء  كالمهل  (8) وتكون الجبال كالعهن (9) ولا يسأل حميم حميما (10) يبصرونهم  يود المجرم  لو يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه (11) وصاحبته وأخيه (12) وفصيلته  التي تؤويه  (13) ومن في الأرض جميعا ثم ينجيه (14) كلا إنها لظى (15)  نزاعة للشوى  (16) تدعو من أدبر وتولى (17) وجمع فأوعى (18) 
شرح الكلمات:
سأل سائل: أي دعا داع بعذاب واقع.
ليس له دافع من الله: أي فهو واقع لا محالة.
ذي المعارج: أي ذي العلو والدرجات ومصاعد الملائكة وهي السموات.
تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه: أي تصعد الملائكة وجبريل إلى الله تعالى.
في يوم كان مقداره خمسين: أي تصعد الملائكة وجبريل من منتهى أمره من أسفل الأرض
ألف سنة السابعة إلى منتهى أمره من فوق السموات السبع في يوم مقداره خمسون ألف
سنة بالنسبة لصعود غير الملائكة من الخلق.
إنهم يرونه بعيدا: أي العذاب الذي يطالبون به لتكذيبهم وكفرهم بالبعث.
يوم تكون السماء كالمهل: أي كذائب النحاس.
وتكون الجبال كالعهن: أي كالصوف المصبوغ ألوانا في الخفة والطيران بالريح.
ولا يسأل حميم حميما: أي قريب قريبه لانشغال كل بحاله.
يبصرونهم: أي يبصر الأحماء بعضهم بعضا ويتعافون ولا يتكلمون.
وصاحبته: أي زوجته.
وفصيلته التي تؤويه: أي عشيرته التي تضمه إليها نسبا وتحميه من الأذى عند الشدة.
إنها لظى نزاعة للشوى1: أي إن جهنم هي لظى نزاعة للشوى جمع شواة جلدة الرأس.
أدبر وتولى: أي عن طاعة الله ورسوله وتولى عن الإيمان فأنكره وتجاهله.
وجمع فأوعى: أي جمع المال وجعله في وعاء ومنع حق الله تعالى فيه فلم ينفق منه في سبيل الله.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {سأل2 سائل بعذاب واقع} هذه الآيات نزلت ردا على دعاء النضر بن   الحارث ومن وافقه اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من   السماء أو إئتنا بعذاب أليم فأخبر تعالى عنه بقوله {سأل سائل بعذاب3 واقع   للكافرين ليس له دافع من الله} أي إنه واقع لا محالة إذ ليس له دافع من   الله {ذي المعارج} أي صاحب العلو والدرجات ومصاعد الملائكة وهي السموات   وقوله تعالى {تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه} أي 4تصعد الملائكة وجبريا إليه   تعالى {في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة} أي يصعدون من منتهى أمره من أسفل   الأرض السابعة إلى منتهى أمره من فوق السموات السبع في يوم مقداره خمسون   ألف سنة بالنسبة لصعود غير الملائكة من الخلق {فاصبر5 صبرا جميلا6} وقوله   تعالى {إنهم يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا} يعني أن المشركين المكذبين يرون   العذاب بعيدا لتكذيبهم بالبعث الأخر. 
ونحن نراه قريبا ويبين تعالى وقت  مجيئه فقال {يوم تكون السماء كالمهل} أي  تذوب فتصير كذائب النحاس {وتكون  الجبال كالعهن} أي الصوف المصبوغ خفة  وطيرانا بالريح وهذا هو الانقلاب  الكوني حيث فني كل شيء ثم يعيد الله  الخلق فإذا الناس في عرصات القيامة  واقفون حفاة عراة {لا يسأل حميم حميما}  لانشغال كل بنفسه كما قال تعالى  {لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه} عن  السؤال عن غيره أو عن سؤال غيره وقوله  تعالى {يبصرونهم} أي عدم سؤال بعضهم  بعضا ليس ناتجا عن عدم معرفتهم لبعضهم  بعضا7 لا بل يبصرهم ربهم بهم فيعرف  كل قريب قريبه ولكن اشتغاله بنفسه يحول  دون سؤال غيره، ويشرح هذا المعنى  قوله تعالى يود المجرم أي ذو الإجرام على  نفسه بالشرك والمعاصي لو يفتدي  من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه أي أولاده الذكور ففضلا  عن الإناث وصاحبته أي زوجته  وأخيه وفصيلته التي تؤويه بأن تضمه إلى نسبها  والفصيلة العشيرة انفصلت من  القبيلة ومن في الأرض جميعا ثم ينجيه  لنتصور عذابا يود المجرم من خوفه منه  أن يفتدي بكل شيء في الأرض كيف يكون؟  ومن هنا يرى القريب قريبه ولا يسأله  عن حاله لانشغال نفسه عن نفس غيره.  وقوله تعالى {كلا8} أي لا قرابة يومئذ  تنفع ولا فداء يقبل {إنها} أي جهنم  {لظى نزاعة للشوى} أي لجلدة الرأس  ولكل عضو غير قاتل للإنسان إذا نزع منه.  
تدعو أي جهنم المسماة لظى تدعو تنادي إلي إلي يا من أدبر عن طاعة الله   ورسوله وتركها ظهره فلم يلتفت إليها وتولى عن الإيمان فلم يطلبه تكميلا له   ليصبح إيمانا يحمله على الطاعات وجمع الأموال فأوعاها في أوعية9 ولم يؤد   منها الحقوق الواجبة فيها من زكاة وغيرها إذ في المال حق غير الزكاة. ومن   دعته جهنم دفع إليها دفعا كما قال تعالى {يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا} نعوذ   بالله من جهنم وموجباتها من الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة سؤال العذاب فإن عذاب الله لا يطاق ولكن تسأل الرحمة والعافية.
2-وجوب الصبر على الطاعة وعلى البلاء فلا تسخط ولا تجزع.
3-تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
4-عظم هول الموقف يوم القيامة وصعوبة الحال.
5-  التنديد بالمعرضين عن طاعة الله ورسوله الجامعين للأموال المشتغلين بها   حتى سلبتهم الإيمان والعياذ بالله فأصبحوا يشكون في الله وآياته ولقائه.
__________
1 قرأ نافع والجمهور برفع نزاعة وقرأ حفص بنصها.
2 قرأ نافع سال بدون همزة تخفيفا وقرأ حفص سأل بالهمزة على الأصل.
3  وإن كانت الباء في بعذاب بمعنى عم فيكون السائل سأل عن العذاب لمن يقع  أو  متى يقع كقوله تعالى {فاسأل به خبيرا} أي عنه خبيرا وكقول الشاعر:
فإن تسألوني بالنساء فإنني
بصير بأدواء النساء طبيب
ومن بلاغة القرآن تعدية سأل بالباء ليكون صالحا للاستفهام والدعاء والاستعجال.
4 هذا العروج كائن يوم القيامة وهو اليوم الذي مقداره خمسون ألف سنة.
5 الفاء للتفريع إذ سبق أن السائل بالعذاب كان مستهزئا مستخفا فلذا أمر الله رسوله بالصبر الجميل على ما يقوله المشركون.
6 الجملة تعليلية لكل من جملة سأل سائل بعذاب وللأمر بالصبر.
7 قرأ نافع يومئذ بفتح يومئذ وقرأ الجمهور بكسرها بإضافة عذاب إليها.
8 كلا حرف ردع وإبطال لكلام سابق.
9 ومنه الحديث "لا توعى فيوعى عليك" أي لا تمسكي عن الإنفاق فيمسك عليك.
******************************
إن  الإنسان خلق هلوعا (19) إذا مسه الشر جزوعا (20) وإذا مسه الخير منوعا   (21) إلا المصلين (22) الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون (23) والذين في أموالهم   حق معلوم (24) للسائل والمحروم (25) والذين يصدقون بيوم الدين (26)  والذين  هم من عذاب ربهم مشفقون (27) إن عذاب ربهم غير مأمون (28) والذين  هم  لفروجهم حافظون (29) إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير  ملومين  (30) فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون (31) والذين هم  لأماناتهم  وعهدهم راعون (32) والذين هم بشهاداتهم قائمون (33) والذين هم  على صلاتهم  يحافظون (34) أولئك في جنات مكرمون (35) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن الإنسان خلق هلوعا: أي إذا مسه الشر جزوعا وإذا مسه الخير منوعا أي كثير الجزع سريعه وكثير المنع حريصا عليه.
على صلاتهم دائمون: أي لا يقطعونها أبدا ما داموا أحياء يعقلون.
حق معلوم: أي نصيب معين عينه الشارع وهو الزكاة.
للسائل والمحروم: أي الطالب الصدقة والذي لا يطلبها حياء وتعففا.
يصدقون بيوم الدين: أي يؤمنون بيوم القيامة للبعث والجزاء.
مشفقون: أي خائفون متوقعون العذاب عند المعصية.
لفروجهم حافظون: أي صائنون لها عن النظر إليها وعن الفاحشة.
أو ما ملكت أيمانهم: أي من السريات من الجواري التي يملكونها.
فأولئك هم العادون: أي المعتدون الظالمون المتجاوزون الحلال إلى الحرام.
لأماناتهم: أي ما ائتمنوا عليه من أمور الدين والدنيا.
راعون: أي حافظون غير مفرطين.
قائمون: أي يقيمون شهاداتهم لا يكتمونها ولا يحرفونها.
يحافظون: أي يؤدونها في أوقاتها في جماعات مع كامل الشروط والأركان والواجبات والسنن.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى إن الإنسان أي هذا الآدمي المنتصب القامة الضاحك الذي سمي بالإنسان لأنسه
بنفسه  ورؤية محاسنها ولنسيانه واجب شكر ربه هذا الإنسان خلق هلوعا قابلا  لوصف  الهلع فيه عند بلوغه سن التمييز والهلع مرض نفسي عرضه الذي يعرف به  جزعه  الشديد متى مسه الشر، ومنعه القوي للخير متى مسه وظفر به. فقد فسر  تعالى  الهلع بقوله، {إذا مسه الشر جزوعا وإذا مسه الخير منوعا} . ثم ذكر  تعالى ما  يعالج به هذا المرض باستثنائه من جنس الإنسان من يتصفون بالصفات  الآتية  وهي عبارة عن عبادات شرعية بعضها فعل وبعضها ترك من شأنها القضاء  على هذا  المرض الخطير المسمى بالهلع والذي لا يعالج إلا بما وصف تعالى في  قوله:
1)  إدامة الصلاة بالمواظبة عليها ليل نهار إذ قال تعالى {إلا المصلين1  الذين  هم على صلاتهم دائمون2} وبشرط أن تؤدى إيمانا واحتسابا وأداء صحيحا  بمراعاة  شروطها وأركانها وسننها.
2) الاعتراف بما أوجب الله في المال من حق  وإعطاء ذلك الحق بطيب نفس لمن  سأل ولمن لم يسأل ممن هم أهل الزكاة والصدقات  لقوله {والذين في أموالهم حق  معلوم للسائل والمحروم} .
3) التصديق الكامل بيوم القيامة وهو البعث والجزاء لقوله تعالى {والذين يصدقون بيوم الدين} .
4)  الاشفاق والخوف من عذاب الله عند عروض خاطر المعصية بترك واجب أو فعل  محرم  لقوله تعالى {والذين هم من عذاب ربهم مشفقون} أي دائما وأبدا لأن  عذاب  ربهم غير مأمون الوقوع.
5) حفظ الفرج بستره عن أعين الناس ما عدا الزوج  وصيانته من فاحشة الزنا  واللواط وجلد عميرة أي الاستمناء باليد والمعروف  اليوم بالعادة السرية  لقوله تعالى {والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون} من السراري  {فإنهم غير ملومين} في  إتيانهم أزواجهم وجواريهم اللائي ملكوهن بالجهاد أو  الشراء الشرعي وقوله  تعالى {فمن ابتغى} أي طلب ما وراء الزوجة والسرية  {فأولئك هم العادون} أي  الظالمون الذين تجاوزا الحلال إلى الحرام فكانوا  بذلك معتدين ظالمين.
6) حفظ الأمانات والعهود ومن أبرز الأمانات وأقوى  العهود ما التزم به  العبد من عبادة الله تعالى بطاعته وطاعة رسوله والوفاء  بذلك حتى الموت  زيادة على أمانات الناس والعهود لهم الكل واجب الحفظ  والرعاية لقوله  {والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون} أي حافظون.
7) إقامة الشهادة بالاعتدال فيها بحيث يؤديها ولا يكتمها ويؤديها قائمة لا اعوجاج فيها لقوله تعالى {والذين هم3 بشهاداتهم قائمون} .4
8)  المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس مستوفاة الشروط والأركان من الخشوع إلى   الطمأنينة في الركوع والسجود والاعتدال في القيام لقوله تعالى {والذين هم   على صلاتهم يحافظون} بعد أدائها وعدم قطعها بحال من الأحوال.
فهذه  الوصفة الربانية متى استعملها الإنسان المؤمن تحت إشراف عالم رباني  إن وجده  وإلا فتطبيقها بدون إشراف ينفع بأذن الله متى اجتهد المؤمن في حسن  تطبيقها  برىء من ذلك المرض الخطير وأصبح أهلا إكرام الله تعالى في الدار  الآخرة  قال تعالى في ختام هذه الوصفة {أولئك في جنات مكرمون5} أي أولئك  المطبقون  لهذه الوصفة الناجحون فيها {في جنات مكرمون} في جوار ربهم اللهم  اجعلنا  منهم يا غفور يا رحيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بين شر صفات الإنسان وأنها الهلع.
2-بيان الدواء لهذا الداء داء الهلع الذي لا فلاح معه ولا نجاح.
3-انحصار العلاج في ثماني صفات أو ثماني مركبات دوائية.
4- وجوب العمل بما اشتملت عليه الوصفة من واجبات.
5-حرمة ما اشتملت عليه الوصفة من محرمات.
__________
1 الاستثناء منقطع أي لكن المصلين الذين وصفهم كيت وكيت وهي ثمان صفات وهي صفات المؤمنين الصادقين.
2 الدوام على الشيء عدم تركه وذلك في كل عمل بحسب ما يعتبر دواما فيه.
3 قرأ نافع شهادتهم بالإفراد وقرأ حفص شهاداتهم بالجمع وقراءة الإفراد بمعنى الجمع لأن شهادة اسم جنس تدل على متعدد.
4 القيام بالشهادة: الاهتمام بها وحفظها إلى أن تؤدى.
5 والإكرام: التعظيم وحسن اللقاء أي هم مع جزائهم بالجنات يكرمون بحسن اللقاء والثناء. في جنات خبر أولئك ومكرمون خبر ثان.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة نوح
الحلقة (850)
**سورة نوح
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 436الى صــــ 439)

**فمال  الذين كفروا قبلك مهطعين (36) عن  اليمين وعن الشمال عزين (37) أيطمع كل  امرئ منهم أن يدخل جنة نعيم (38) كلا  إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون (39) فلا  أقسم برب المشارق والمغارب إنا لقادرون  (40) على أن نبدل خيرا منهم وما  نحن بمسبوقين (41) فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا  حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون  (42) يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنهم إلى  نصب يوفضون (43) خاشعة  أبصارهم ترهقهم ذلة ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون  (44)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
قبلك مهطعين؟ : أي نحوك مديمي النظر إليك.
عزين: أي جماعات حلقا حلقا يقولون في استهزاء بالمؤمنين لئن دخل هؤلاء الجنة لندخلها قبلهم.
إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون: أي من مني قذر وإنما يستوجب دخول الجنة بالطاعات المزكية للنفوس.
على أن نبدلهم خيرا منهم: أي إنا لقادرون على أن نهلكهم ونأتي بأناس خير منهم.
وما نحن بمسبوقين: أي بعاجزين عن إيجاد ما ذكرنا من إهلاك القوم والإتيان بخير منهم.
يوم يخرجون من الأجداث: أي من القبور مسرعين إلى المحشر.
سراعا كأنهم إلى نصب يوفضون: أي كأنهم في إسراعهم إلى المحشر إلى نصب أي شيء منصوب كراية أو علم يسرعون.
ترهقهم ذلة: أي تغشاهم ذلة.
ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون: أي يوعدون بالعذاب فيه وهو يوم القيامة.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى فما للذين1 كفروا قبلك مهطعين يخبر تعالى مقبحا سلوك المشركين  إزاء  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول ما للذين كفروا من كفار مكة قبلك أي  جهتك  حيث كنت في المسجد الحرام مهطعين أو مسرعين مديمي النظر إليك عن  اليمين وعن  الشمال عزين أي عن يمينك وعن شمالك عزين جمع عزة أي جماعة فهم  حلق حلق  يستمعون إلى قراءتك بحثا عن كلمة يمكنهم أن يشنعوا بها عليك  ويجعلونها  مطعنا في دعوتك أي سخرية يسخرون بها وبك ويقولون استهزاء  بالمؤمنين لئن دخل  هؤلاء الجنة لندخلنها قبلهم فرد تعالى عليهم منكرا  طمعهم الفارغ بقوله  {أيطمع كل امرئ2 
منهم أن يدخل جنة نعيم} أي بستان إكرام وتنعم كلا لن  يتم هذا لهم ولن يكون  وهم أنجاس الأرواح بالشرك والمعاصي، ولفت النظر إلى  أصل الخلقة وهي المني  القذر والقذر لا يدخل دار السلام فمن أراد الجنة  فليزك نفسه وليطهرها  بالإيمان والعمل الصالح مبعدا لها عما يدسيها من الشرك  والمعاصي وهو ما  تضمنه قوله تعالى {إنا خلقناهم3 مما يعلمون} وقوله عز وجل  {فلا أقسم برب  المشارق والمغارب} أي فلا الأمر كما يتصورون من أنهم لا  يبعثون بعد موتهم  أقسم برب المشارق الثلاثمائة والستين مشرقا ومغربا حيث  الشمس تطلع كل يوم  في مطلع وتغرب في آخر لا تعود إليه إلا بعد سنة في مثل  ذلك اليوم فأقسم  تعالى بنفسه، والمقسم عليه قوله {إنا لقادرون} أي على أن  نهلكهم ونأتي  بخير منهم {وما نحن بمسبوقين} أي عاجزين عن ذلك فكيف إذا لا  نعيدهم أحياء  بعد موتهم يوم القيامة {فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا  يومهم الذي  يوعدون} أي أمر تعالى رسوله أن يتركهم وما يخوضون فيه من اللهو  واللعب  والباطل في القول والعمل، 
وهو تهديد خفي لهم {حتى يلاقوا} على ما هم  عليه من أدران الشرك وأوضار  المعاصي يوهم الذي يوعدون بالعذاب فيه وهو يوم  القيامة وشرح حال اليوم  فقال يوم يخرجون من الأجداث أي القبور جمع جدث  سراعا أي مسرعين كأنهم إلى  نصب4 أي شيء منصوب من راية أو علم أو تذكار  يوفضون أي يحشرون مسرعين حال  كون أبصارهم خاشعة أي ذليلة من الفزع والخوف  ترهقهم ذلة أي تغشاهم ذلة  عجيبة عظيمة. وقوله تعالى {ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا  يوعدون} أي هذا هو اليوم  الذي كانوا يوعدون بالعذاب فيه وهو يوم القيامة  الذي أنكروه وكذبوا به  هاهو ذا قد حصل فليتجرعوا غصص الندم وألوان العذاب.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان الحال التي كان عليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة بين ظهراني قريش وما كان يلاقي من أذاهم.
2-  بيان أن الجنة تدخل بالطهارة الروحية من قذر الشرك والمعاصي وإلا فأصل   الناس واحد المني القذر باستثناء آدم وحواء وعيسى فآدم أصله الطين وحواء   خلقت من ضلع آدم، وعيسى كان بنفخ روح القدس في كم درع مريم فكان بكلمة الله   تعالى ومن عدا الثلاثة فمن ماء مهين ونطفة قذرة.
3- الاستدلال بالنشأة الأولى على إمكان الثانية.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
5- بيان أن حياة أهل الكفر مهما تراءى لهم ولغيرهم أنها حياة مدنية سعيدة لم تعد كونها باطلا ولهوا ولعبا.
__________**
1  الاستفهام إنكاري تعجبي من تجمع المشركين إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   مستهزئين بما يسمعون من وعد المؤمنين بالجنة ووعيد المشركين بالنار، ومعنى   الآية أي شيء ثبت للذين كفروا في حال إهطاعهم إليك.
2 هذه الجملة بدل اشتمال من جملة فما للذين كفروا.
3 في قوله تعالى {إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون} ازدراء بهم وتهكم من حالهم إذ يجادلون ويعاندون وهم مخلوقون من نطفة مذرة.
4  النصب بفتح النون وسكون الصاد: الصنم قرأ نافع نصب بفتح وسكون وقرأ حفص   نصب بضم كل من النون والصاد والمعنى واحد وهو الصنم قال الشاعر:
وذا النصب المنصوب لا تنسكنه
لعافية والله ربك فاعبدا**
***************************
**سورة نوح
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه أن أنذر قومك من قبل أن يأتيهم عذاب أليم (1) قال يا قوم إني لكم نذير مبين (2)
أن اعبدوا الله واتقوه وأطيعون (3) يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى إن أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخر لو كنتم تعلمون (4)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إنا أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه: أي أهل الأرض كافة والدليل إغراقهم أجمعين.
أن أنذر قومك: أي بإنذار قومك.
إني لكم نذير مبين: أي بين النذارة ظاهرها.
أن اعبدوا الله: أي وحده بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه ولا تشركوا به شيئا.
واتقوه: فلا تعصوه بترك عبادته ولا بالشرك به.
وأطيعون: فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه لأني مبلغ عن الله ربي وربكم.
يغفر  لكم من ذنوبكم: أي ذنوبكم التي هي الشرك والمعاصي فمن زائدة لتقوية  الكلام  أو هي تبعيضية لأن ما كان حقا لآدمي كمال وعرض لا يغفر إلا  بالتوبة.
ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى: أي إلى نهاية آجالكم المسماة لكم في كتاب المقادير فلا يعجل لكم بالعذاب.
إن أجل الله: أي بعذابكم.
لايؤخر: إن لم تؤمنوا.
لو كنتم تعلمون: أي لآمنتم.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {إنا أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه} 1 يخبر تعالى لافتا نظر منكري  رسالة  نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من مشركي قريش وكفار مكة أن محمدا  رسول الله  ليس بأول رسول حتى تنكر رسالته، كما أن السورة بجملتها فيها  تسلية لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يلاقي من مشركي قومه إذ نوح عليه  السلام قد  لاقى ما هو أشد وأطول مدة والآيات ناطقة بذلك وقوله تعالى {أن  أنذر قومك}  أي أرسلناه بإنذار قومه من قبل أن يأتيهم عذاب أليم2 هو عذاب  الدنيا  بالاستئصال وعذاب الآخرة بالاستمرار والدوام. 
وقوله تعالى {قال يا قوم إني  لكم نذير مبين} أي امتثل نوح أمر ربه وقال  لقومه يا قوم إني لكم نذير مبين  أي مخوف من عواقب كفركم بالله وشرككم به.  {أن اعبدوا3 الله واتقوه وأطيعون}  اعبدوه وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئا واتقوه  فلا تعصوه بترك عبادته ولا بالشرك  به، وأطيعون فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه  لأني مبلغ عن الله ربي وربكم ولا  آمركم إلا بما يكملكم ويسعدكم ولا أنهاكم  إلا عما يضركم ولا يسركم فإن  تجيبوا لما دعوتكم إليه يغفر لكم4 من ذنوبكم  ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى أي إلى  نهاية آجالكم فلا يعاجلكم بالعقوبة {إن أجل  الله} أي بعذابكم إذا جاء لا  يؤخر {لو كنتم تعلمون5} أي لو علمتم ذلك  لأنبتم إلى ربكم فتبتم إليه  واستغفرتموه.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية إذ الذي أرسل نوحا يرسل محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن شاء إلى من شاء.
2- تقرير التوحيد إذ نوح أرسل إلى قوم مشركين لإبطال الشرك وتحقيق التوحيد.
3-تقرير معتقد القضاء والقدر لقوله {ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى} أي في كتاب المقادير.
__________**
1 نوح هو ابن لامك بن متوشلخ بن أختون وهو إدريس بن برد بن مهلايل بن أنوش ابن قينان بن شيت بن آدم عليه السلام.
2 جائز أن يكون العذاب في الدنيا وان يكون عذاب النار يوم القيامة.
3 أن مفسرة كالتي في قوله أن أنذر قومك.
4 جائز أن يكون من زائدة لتقوية الكلام وأن تكون تبعيضية إذ بعض الذنوب لا تغفر إلا بالتحلل من أصحابها وهي حقوق الآدميين.
5 روى أنهم كانوا يضربونه حتى يغشى عليه فيقول: رب أغفر لقومي فأنهم لا يعلمون.**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة نوح
الحلقة (851)
**سورة نوح
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 440الى صــــ 444)

**قال  رب إني دعوت قومي ليلا ونهارا (5)  فلم يزدهم دعائي إلا فرارا (6) وإني  كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم  في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم وأصروا  واستكبروا استكبارا (7) ثم إني دعوتهم  جهارا (8) ثم إني أعلنت لهم وأسررت  لهم إسرارا (9) فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه  كان غفارا (10) يرسل السماء عليكم  مدرارا (11) ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل  لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا (12)  ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا (13) وقد خلقكم  أطوارا (14) ألم تروا كيف خلق  الله سبع سماوات طباقا (15) وجعل القمر فيهن  نورا وجعل الشمس سراجا (16)  والله أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا (17) ثم يعيدكم  فيها ويخرجكم إخراجا (18)  والله جعل لكم الأرض بساطا (19) لتسلكوا منها  سبلا فجاجا (20)
شرح الكلمات:
ليلا ونهارا: أي دائما باستمرار.
إلا فرارا: أي مني ومن الحق الذي ادعوهم إليه وهو عبادة الله وحده.
جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم: أي حتى لا يسمعوا ما أقول لهم.
واستغشوا ثيابهم: أي تغطوا بها حتى لا ينظروا إلى ولا يروني.
وأصروا: على باطلهم وما هم عليه من الشرك.
يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا: أي ينزل عليكم المطر متتابعا كلما دعت الحاجة إليه.
ويجعل لكم جنات: أي بساتين.
مالكم لا ترجون لله وقارا: أي لا تخافون لله عظمته وكبرياءه وهو القاهر فوق عباده.
وقد خلقكم أطوارا: أي حالا بعد حال فطورا نطفة وطورا علقة وطورا مضغة.
وجعل الشمس سراجا: أي مضيئة.
أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا: أي أنشأكم من تراب الأرض.
ثم يعيدكم فيها: أي تقبرون فيها.
ويخرجكم إخراجا: أي يوم القيامة.
سبلا فجاجا: أي طرقا واسعة.
معنى الآيات:
هذه  الآيات تضمنت لوحة مشرقة يهتدي بضوئها الهداة الدعاة إلى الله عز وجل  إذ  هي تمثل عرض حال قدمه نوح لربه عز وجل هو خلاصة دعوة دامت قرابة  تسعمائة  وخمسين سنة ولنصغ إلى نوح عليه السلام وهو يشكوا إلى ربه ويعرض  عليه ما قام  به من دعوة إليه فقال {رب إني دعوت قومي} وهم أهل الأرض كلهم  يومئذ {ليلا  ونهارا} أي بالليل وبالنهار إذ بعض الناس لا يمكنه الاتصال  بهم إلا ليلا  {فلم يزدهم دعائي} 1 إياهم إلى الإيمان بك وعبادتك وحدك {إلا  فرارا} مني2  ومما أدعوهم إليه وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم بأن يستغفروك  ويتوبوا إليك  لتغفر لهم {جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم} حتى لا يسمعوا ما أقول  لهم، {واستغشوا  ثيابهم} أي تطغوا بها حتى لايروني ولا ينظروا إلى وجهي  كراهة لي وبغضا في  {وأصروا} على الشرك والكفر إصرارا متزايدا عنادا  {واستكبروا استكبارا}  عجيبا3.
{ثم إني دعوتهم} إلى توحيدك في عبادتك وإلى ترك الشرك فيها  {جهارا} أي  مجاهرا بذلك {ثم إني أعلنت لهم وأسررت لهم إسرارا} بحسب  الجماعات والظروف  أطرق كل باب بحثا عن استجابتهم للدعوة وقبولهم للهدى فقلت  {فقلت استغفروا  ربكم إنه4 كان غفارا يرسل السماء5 عليكم مدرارا} أي ينزل  عليكم المطر  متتابعا فلا يكون قحط ولا محل {ويمددكم بأموال وبنين} كما هي  رغبتكم  {ويجعل لكم جنات} بساتين ذات نخيل وأعناب {ويجعل لكم أنهارا6} تجري  في تلك  البساتين تسقيها. 
ثم التفت إليهم وقال لهم منكرا عليهم استهتارهم  وعدم خوفهم {ما لكم لا  ترجون لله وقارا} أي ما دهاكم أي شيء جعلكم لا ترجون  لله وقارا لا تخافون  عظمته وقدرته وكبرياءه {وقد خلقكم أطوارا} ولفت نظرهم  إلى مظاهر قدرة الله  تعالى فقال لهم {ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات  طباقا} سماء فوق سماء  مطابقة لها {وجعل القمر فيهن7 نورا} ينير ما فوقه من  السموات وما تحته من  الأرض {وجعل الشمس سراجا} وهاجا مضيئا يضيء بوجهه  السموات وبقفاه الأرض  كالقمر {والله أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا} إذ أصلكم من  تراب والنطف أيضا من  الغذاء المكون من التراب ثم خلقتكم تشبه النبات وهي  على نظامه في الحياة  والنماء. {ثم يعيدكم فيها} أي الأرض بعد الموت فتدفنون  فيها {ويخرجكم  منها} أيضا {إخراجا} يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء {والله جعل  لكم الأرض  بساطا} أي مفروشة مبسوطة صالحة للعيش فيها والحياة عليها،  {لتسلكوا منها  سبلا فجاجا} أي طرقا واسعة وهكذا تجول بهم نوح عليه السلام  في معارض آيات  الله الكونية وكلها داله على وجود الله تعالى وقدرته وعلمه  وحكمته ورحمته  وهي موجبة للعبادة له عقلا ونفيها عما سواه كانت هذه مشكلة  نوح وعرض حاله  على ربه وهو أعلم به وفي هذا درس عظيم للدعاة الهداة  المهديين جعلنا الله  منهم آمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- رسم الطريق الصحيح للدعوة القائم على الصبر وتلوين الأسلوب.
2-  بيان كره المشركين للتوحيد والموحدين أنهم لبغضهم لنوح ودعوة التوحيد  سدوا  آذانهم حتى لا يسمعوا وغطوا وجوههم حتى لا يروه واستكبروا حتى لا  يروا له  فضلا.
3- استعمال الحكمة في الدعوة فإن نوحا لما رأى أن قومه يحبون الدنيا أرشدهم إلى الاستغفار ليحصل لهم المال والولد.
4-استنبط  بعض الصالحين8 من هذه الآية أن من كانت له رغبة في المال أو ولد  فليكثر من  الاستغفار الليل والنهار ولا يمل يعطه الله تعالى مراده من  المال والولد.
__________
1 قرأ نافع دعائي بفتح العين واسكنها حفص.
2 أي إلا تباعدا عن الإيمان وإعراضا عنه.
3 إذ قالوا له: أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون والحامل لهم على هذا القول الكبر الذي تجاوزوا الحد فيه.
4 إنه كان غفارا هذا منه عليه السلام ترغيب لهم في التوبة قال الفضيل بن عياض قول العبد أستغفر الله معناه أقلني.
5 يرسل السماء المراد المطر لا السماء هذا كقول الشاعر:
إذا نزل السماء بأرض قوم
رعيناه وإن كانوا غضابا
6يروى  عن الحسن البصري أن رجلا شكا إليه الجدوبة فقال له استغفر الله،  وشكا آخر  إليه الفقر فقال له استغفر الله، وشكا إليه آخر جفاف بستانه فقال  له استغفر  الله وقال له آخر ادع الله أن يرزقني ولدا فقال له استغفر  الله، فقيل له  في ذلك، فقال: ما قلت من عندي شيئا إن الله يقول في سورة  نوح {فقلت  استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم  بأموال  وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا} .
7 أي في السماء الدنيا، إذ يقال أتاني بنو تميم وأتيت بني تميم والمراد بعضهم.
8 تقدم انه الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى.
*****************************
قال  نوح رب إنهم عصوني واتبعوا من لم يزده ماله وولده إلا خسارا (21)  ومكروا  مكرا كبارا (22) وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن ودا ولا سواعا ولا  يغوث  ويعوق ونسرا (23) وقد أضلوا كثيرا ولا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا (24) 
شرح الكلمات:
عصوني: أي لم يطيعوني فيما دعوتهم إليه وأمرتهم به من عبادتك وحدك وترك الشرك
بك.
واتبعوا: أي السفلة منهم والفقراء.
من لم يزد ماله وولده: أي الرؤساء المنعم عليهم.
إلا خسارا: أي طغيانا وكفرا.
مكرا كبارا: أي عظيما جدا بأن كذبوا نوحا وآذوه أذى شديدا.
وقالوا: أي الرؤساء قالوا للسفلة منهم.
لا تذرن آلهتكم: أي لا تتركن آلهتكم.
ولا تذرن: أي ولا تتركن كذلك ودا ولا سواعا ولا يغوث ولا يعوق ونسرا.
وقد اضلوا: أي بالأصنام كثيرا من الناس أمروا بعبادتها.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  ذلك العرض الكريم الذي تقدم به رسول الله نوح عليه السلام إلى ربه  ليعذره  ويكرمه تقدم بشكوى مشفوعة بالدعاء بالهلاك على الظالمين {قال نوح  رب إنهم  عصوني واتبعوا من1 لم يزده ماله وولده إلا خسارا} أي طغيانا  وكفرا. {ومكروا  مكرا كبارا2} أي عظيما جدا حيث كانوا يعرضون بنوح وقد  يضربونه وهو صابر  محتسب وقالوا لبعضهم البعض متواصين بالباطل {لا تذرن  آلهتكم} وسموا منها  رؤساءها وهم خمسة ود 3وسواع ويغوث ويعوق ونسر وقد  أضلوا كثيرا أي من عباد  الله حيث ورثوا هذه الأصنام فيهم فتبعهم الناس على  ذلك فضلوا ثم دعا عليهم  قائلا {ولا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا} قال هذا بعد  أن أيس من إيمانهم وعدم  هدايتهم لطول ما مكث4 بينهم يدعوهم وهم لا يزدادون  إلا كفرا وضلالا.5
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الشكوى إلى الله تعالى ولكن بدون صخب ولا نصب.
2- بيان أن السفلة والفقراء يتبعون الرؤساء والأغنياء وأصحاب الحظ.
3-بيان أن المكر من شأن الكافرين والظالمين.
4-بيان أن المشركين لضلالهم يطلقون لفظ الآلهة على من يعبدونهم من الأصنام والأوثان.
5- مشروعية الدعاء على الظالمين عند اليأس من هدايتهم.
__________
1 يعني كبراءهم وأغنياءهم وأهل الترف فيهم اللذين لم يزدهم كفرهم وأموالهم وأولادهم إلا ضلالا.
2 كبارا: نحو قراء وعجاب وطوال وعمال.
3  روى البخاري عن ابن عباس: ود وسواع ويغوث ويعوق ونسر أسماء رجال صالحين  من  قوم نوح فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي   كانوا يجلسون أنصابا وسموها بأسمائهم فلم تعبد حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونسخ   العلم عبدت.
4 قال ابن عباس: رجا نوح الأبناء بعد الآباء فيأتي بهم  الولد بعد الولد  حتى بلغوا سبع قرون ثم دعا عليهم بعد الإياس منهم وعاش بعد  الطوفان ستين  عاما حتى كثر الناس وفشوا.
5 من عجيب ما يدعوا إليه  الشيطان أن يعوق ونسرا عبدا في القرن الرابع عشر  في قرية ليوه حيث كانوا  يستسقون بهما، وأن يغوث ويعوق وود وسواع ونسر كانت  موزعة بين القبائل  العربية وفي يعوق يقول الشاعر:
يريش الله في الدنيا ويبري
ولا يبري يعوق ولا يريش 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجن
الحلقة (852)
**سورة الجن
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 445الى صــــ 448)**
مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا نارا  فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارا (25)  وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من  الكافرين ديارا (26) إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا  عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا  (27) رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي  مؤمنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا تزد  الظالمين إلا تبارا (28)
شرح الكلمات:
مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا: أي بسبب خطيئاتهم أغرقوا بالطوفان.
فأدخلوا نارا: أي بعد موتهم أدخلت أرواحهم النار.
ديارا: أي من يدور يذهب ويجيء أي لم يبق أحد.
إن تذرهم: أي أحياء لم تهلكهم.
إلا تبارا: أي هلاكا وخسارا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا} 1 يخبر تعالى عن نهاية قوم نوح بعد أن  دعا  عليهم نوح لما علم بالوحي الإلهي أنهم لا يؤمنون فقال تعالى مما  خطيئاتهم  أي ومن خطيئاتهم أي بسبب خطيئاتهم التي هي الشرك والظلم والتكذيب  والأذى  لنوح عليه السلام أغرقوا بالطوفان فلم يبق منهم أحد {فأدخلوا  نارا} أي  بمجرد ما يغرق الشخص وتخرج روحه يدخل النار في البرزخ.
 وقوله تعالى {فلم  2يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارا} وهو كذلك فمن ينصر من  يريد هلاكه وخزيه  وعذابه. ثم ذكر تعالى دعوة نوح التي كان الطوفان بها  والهلاك وهي قوله  {وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا} أي لا  تترك ولا تبق على  الأرض اليابسة كلها يومئذ من الكافرين بخلاف المؤمنين  {ديارا} 3 أي إنسانا  يدور أي يذهب ويجيء أي لا تبق من الكافرين أحدا ثم  علل لطلبه الهلاك  للكافرين فقال {إنك إن تذرهم4 يضلوا عبادك} عن صراطك  الموصل إلى رضاك وذلك  هو عبادتك وحدك وطاعتك وطاعة رسولك {ولا يلدوا إلا  فاجرا كفارا5} أي إلا من  يفجر عن دينك ويكفر بك وبرسولك قال نوح هذا لطول  التجارب التي عاشها مع  قومه إذ عاشرهم قرابة عشرة قرون ثم دعا الله تعالى  له ولوالديه ولمن دخل  مسجده ومصلاه من المؤمنين والمؤمنات، وأن لا يزيد  الظالمين إلا خسارا  وهلاكا فقال {رب اغفر لي ولوالدي6 ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمنا  وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات  ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا} 7.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- هلاك قوم نوح كان بخطاياهم فالخطايا إذا موجبة للهلاك.
2- تقرير عذاب القبر فقوم نوح ما إن اغرقوا حتى ادخلوا نارا.
3- مشروعية الدعاء على الظلمة الكافرين والمجرمين.
4- مشروعية الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
5- يستحب البدء غي الدعاء بنفس الداعي ثم يعطف من يدعوا لهم.
__________
1 مما خطيئتهم (ما) زائدة والأصل من خطيئتهم ومن تعليلية وما الزائدة لتوكيد معنى التعليل.
2 الفاء تفريعية.
3 ديار: اسم مخصوص بالوقوع في النفي يعم كل إنسان وهو مشتق من اسم الدار.
4 إنك أن تذرهم: الجملة تعليلية.
5 يريد عند بلوغ الولد سن التكليف لا أنه يفجر ويكفر بمجرد ما يولد وصيغة فعال للمبالغة في الموصوف بالكفر.
6 اسم أبيه لمك واسم أمه شمخى بنت آنوس.
7 التبار: الهلاك والخسران.
******************************
سورة الجن
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل أوحي1 إلي أنه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا  (1) يهدي  إلى الرشد فآمنا به ولن نشرك بربنا أحدا (2) وأنه تعالى جد ربنا  ما اتخذ  صاحبة ولا ولدا (3) وأنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله شططا (4) وأنا  ظننا أن  لن تقول الأنس والجن على الله كذبا (5) وأنه كان رجال من الأنس  يعوذون  برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا (6) وأنهم ظنوا كما ظننتم أن لن يبعث  الله  أحدا (7)
شرح الكلمات:
أنه استمع: أي إلى قراءتي.
نفر من الجن: أي عدد من الجن ما بين الثلاثة والعشرة.
قالوا إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا: أي لبعضهم بعضا قرآنا عجبا أي يتعجب منه لفصاحته وغزارة معانيه.
يهدي إلى الرشد: أي الصواب في المعتقد والقول والعمل.
وأنه تعالى جد ربنا: أي تنزه جلال ربنا وعظمته عما نسب إليه.
ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا: أي لم صاحبة ولم يكن له ولد.
سفيهنا: أي جاهلنا.
شططا: أي غلوا في الكذب بوصفه الله تعالى بالصاحبة والولد.
على الله كذبا: حتى تبين لنا أنهم يكذبون على الله بنسبة الزوجة والولد إليه.
يعوذون: أي يستعيذون.
فزادوهم رهقا: أي إثما وطغيانا.
أن لن يبعث الله أحدا: أي لن يبعث رسولا إلى خلقه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قل أوحي2 إلي أنه استمع نفر 3من الجن} يأمر تعالى رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول معلنا 
للناس  مؤمنهم وكافرهم أنه قد أوحى الله تعالى إليه نبأ مفاده أن نفرا من  الجن ما  بين الثلاثة إلى العشرة قد استمعوا إلى قراءته القرآن وذلك ببطن  نخلة  والرسول يصلي بأصحابه صلاة الفجر وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  عامدا مع  أصحابه إلى سوق عكاظ. 
وكان يومئذ قد حيل بين الشياطين وخبر السماء حيث  أرسلت عليهم الشهب فراجع  الشياطين بعضهم بعضا فانتهوا إلى أن شيئا حدث لا  محالة فانطلقوا يضربون في  مشارق الأرض ومغاربها يتعرفون إلى هذا الحدث  الجلل الذي منعت الشياطين  بسببه من السماء فتوجه نفر منهم إلى تهامة فوجدوا  الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم يصلي الصبح بأصحابه فاستمعوا إلى قراءته  في4صلاته فرجعوا إلى قومهم  من الجن فقالوا {إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا يهدي إلى  الرشد فآمنا به ولن نشرك  بربنا أحدا} فأنزل الله تعالى هذه السورة "سورة  الجن" مفتتحة بقوله {قل  أوحي إلي أنه استمع5 نفر من الجن} أي أعلن للناس يا  رسولنا أن الله قد  أوحى إليك خبرا مفاده أن نفرا من الجن قد استمعوا إلى  قراءتك فرجعوا إلى  قومهم وقالوا لهم {إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا} أي يتعجب من  فصاحته وغزارة  معانيه.
 يهدي إلى الرشد6 والصواب في العقيدة والقول والعمل  {فآمنا به ولن نشرك  بربنا أحدا} وفي هذا تعريض بسخف البشر الذين عاش الرسول  بينهم احدى عشرة  سنة يقرأ عليهم القرآن بمكة وهو مكذبون به كارهون له  مصرون على الشرك  والجن بمجرد أن سمعوه آمنوا به وحملوا رسالته إلى قومهم  وهاهم يدعون  بدعاية الإسلام ويقولون {فآمنا به ولن نشرك بربنا أحدا وأنه  تعالى جد7  ربنا} أي وآمنا بأنه تعالى أمر ربنا وسلطانه ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا  ولدا  وحاشاه وإنما نسب إليه ذلك المفترون.
 {وأنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله  شططا} هذا من قول الجن واصلوا حديثهم  قائلين وأنه كان يقول جاهلونا على  الله شططا أي غلوا في الكذب بوصفهم الله  تعالى بالصاحبة والولد تقليدا  للمشركين واليهود والنصارى {وأنا ظننا أن  لن تقول الأنس والجن على الله  كذبا} أي وقالوا لقومهم وإنا كنا نظن أن  الإنس والجن لا يكذبون على الله  ولا يقولون عليه إلا الصدق وقد علمنا الآن  أنهم يكذبون على الله ويقولون  عليه ما لم يقله وينسبون إليه ما هو منه  براء. 
وقالوا {وأنه كان 8رجال من  الأنس يعوذون 9برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا}  يخبرون بخبر عجيب وهو أنه  كان رجال من الناس من العرب وغيرهم إذا نزلوا  منزلا مخوفا في واد أو شعب  يستعيذون برجال من الجن كأن يقول الرجل أعوذ  بسيد هذا الوادي من سفهاء قومه  فزاد الإنس الجن بهذا اللجأ إليهم  والاحتماء بهم رهقا10 أي إثما وطغيانا.  إذ ما كانوا يطمعون أن الإنس  تعظمهم هذا التعظيم حتى تستجير بهم. وأنهم  ظنوا كما ظننتم أن لن يبعث الله  أحدا أي وقالوا مخبرين قومهم وأنهم أي  الإنس ظنوا كما ظننتم أنتم أيها  الجن أن لن يبعث الله أحدا رسولا ينذر  الناس عذاب الله ويعلمهم ما يكملهم  ويسعدهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير النبوة المحمدية وأن محمدا رسول للثقلين الإنس والجن معا.
2- بيان علو شأن القرآن وكماله حيث شهدت الجن له بأنه عجب فوق مستوى كلام الخلق.
3- تقرير التوحيد والتنديد بالشرك.
4- تقرير أن الإنس كالجن قد يكذبون على الله وما كان لهم ذلك.
5- حرمة الاستعانة بالجن والاستعاذة بهم لأن ذلك كالعبادة لهم.
__________
1  قرأ نافع بكسر إن في كل ما ورد في سورة الجن ما عدا أنه استمع نفر من  الجن  وأن المساجد لله ففتح أن وفتحها حفص إلا بعد القول وفإن له نار جهنم.
2 أصل أوحي ووحي فقلبت الواو همزة كما قلبت في وإذا الرسل أقتت والأصل وقتت، وهو جائز في كل واو مضمومة نحو ورخ وأرخ.
3  يرى ابن إسحق أن هذا اللقاء بالجن كان عند عودة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  من الطائف، ولا مانع من حصول الخبرين مرة عند عودته من الطائف وتكون  هذه  الأولى، والثانية هي المذكورة في التفسير.
4 ما ذكر في التفسير من شأن استماع الجن قراءة الرسول وما أوحى الله تعالى به إلى رسوله في شأن هذه الحادثة هو في مسلم والترمذي.
5 جملة استمع خبر إن والاسم هو الضمير الشأن والجملة في محل نائب فاعل لأوحي.
6 الرشد بضم الراء وإسكان الشين والرشد بفتح الراء والشين معا هما الخير والصواب والهدى.
7  الجد بفتح الجيم: العظمة والجلال ومنه قول أنس كان الرجل إذا حفظ البقرة   وآل عمران جد في عيوننا: أي عظم وجل وأنه تعالى: قرأ نافع بكسر الهمزة  عطفا  على قولهم إنا سمعنا قرآنا وقرأ حفص بفتح الهمزة على تقدير آمنا بأنه   تعالى جد ربنا.
8 يجوز فتح أنه وكسرها فمن فتحها جعلها من كلام الجن رادا لها إلى قوله أنه استمع ومن كسرها جعلها مبتدأ في قول الله تعالى.
9 قال مقاتل أول من تعوذ بالجن قوم من اليمن من بني حنيفة ثم فشا في العرب فلما جاء الإسلام عاذوا بالله وتركوهم.
10 الرهق الخطيئة والإثم وغشيان المحارم، وباستعاذة الإنس بالجن يحصل الإثم والخطيئة.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجن
الحلقة (853)
**سورة الجن
مكية وآياتها ثمان وعشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 449الى صــــ 453)

**وأنا  لمسنا السماء فوجدناها ملئت حرسا  شديدا وشهبا (8) وأنا كنا نقعد منها  مقاعد للسمع فمن يستمع الآن يجد له  شهابا رصدا (9) وأنا لا ندري أشر أريد  بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا  (10) وأنا منا الصالحون ومنا دون ذلك  كنا طرائق قددا (11) وأنا ظننا أن لن  نعجز الله في الأرض ولن نعجزه هربا  (12) وأنا لما سمعنا الهدى آمنا به فمن  يؤمن بربه فلا يخاف بخسا ولا رهقا  (13) وأنا منا المسلمون ومنا القاسطون  فمن أسلم فأولئك تحروا رشدا (14)  وأما القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
وأنا لمسنا السماء: أي طلبنا خبرها كما جرت بذلك عادتنا.
حرسا شديدا: أي حراسا وحفظة من الملائكة يحفظونها بشدة وقوة.
وشهبا: أي نجوما يرمى بها الشياطين أو يؤخذ منها شهاب فيرمى به.
مقاعد للسمع: أي من أجل أن نسمع ما يحدث وما يكون في الكون.
شهابا رصدا: أي أرصد وأعد لرمي الشياطين وإبعادهم عن السمع.
رشدا: أي خيرا وصلاحا.
كنا طرائق قددا: أي مذاهب مختلفة إذا الطرائق جمع طريقة، والقدر جمع قدة وهي الضروب والأجناس المختلفة.
ولن نعجزه هربا: أي لا نفوته هاربين في الأرض أو في السماء.
لما سمعنا الهدى: أي القرآن الداعي إلى الهدى المخالف للضلال.
بخسا ولا رهقا: أي نقصا من حسناته ولا إثما يحال عليه ويحاسب به.
ومنا القاسطون: أي الجائرون عن قصد السبيل وهو الإسلام.
تحروا رشدا: أي تعمدوا الرشد فطلبوه بعناية فحصلوا عليه.
فكانوا لجهنم حطبا: أي وقودا تتقد بهم يوم القيامة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ما قالته الجن بعد سماعها القرآن الكريم. وهو ما   أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله {وأنا لمسنا السماء} أي طلبناها كعادتنا   {فوجدناها ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا} أي1 ملائكة أقوياء يحرسونها وشهبا نارية   يرمى بها كل مسترق للسمع منا. وقالوا: {وأنا كنا نقعد منها} أي من السماء   {مقاعد} أي أماكن معينة لهم {للسمع2} أي لأجل الاستماع من ملائكة السماء. 
{فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا} أي أرصد له خاصة فيرمى به فيحرقه أو   يخبله، وقالوا {وأنا لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا}   أقول عجبا لهؤلاء المؤمنين من الجن كيف تأدبوا معه الله فلم ينسبوا إليه   الشر ونسبوا إليه الخير فقالوا {أشر أريد بمن في الأرض} ولو أساءوا الأدب   مثلنا لقالوا أشر أراده الله بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا أي خيرا   وصلاحا قالوا هذا لما وجدوا السماء قد ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا وهو تفكير   سديد ناتج عن وعي وإدراك سليم. وهذا التغير في السماء الذي وجدوه سببه أن   الله تعالى لما نبأ رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخذ يوحي إليه حمى   السماء حتى لا يسترق الشياطين السمع ويشوشوا على الناس فيصرفوهم عن الإيمان   والدخول في الإسلام وهو الرشد الذي أراد الله لعباده وقالوا {وإنا منا   الصالحون} أي المؤمنون المستقيمون على الإيمان والطاعة {ومنا دون ذلك} ضعف   إيمان وقلة طاعة، {كنا طرائق قددا} أي مذاهب3 وأهواء مختلفة. {وأنا ظننا  أن  لن نعجز الله في الأرض} أي إن أراد بنا سوءا ومكروها ولن نعجزه هربا إن   طلبنا ما في الأرض أو في السماء. {وأنا لما سمعنا الهدى آمنا به} أي   بالقرآن الذي هو هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء من عباده {فمن يؤمن بربه فلا   يخاف بخسا} أي نقصا من حسناته يوم القيامة {ولا رهقا} أي إثما يضاف إلى   سيئآته ويعاقب به وهو لم يرتكبه في الدنيا. 
وقالوا {وأنا منا المسلمون ومنا  القاسطون} أي الجائرون عن قصد السبيل وهو  الإسلام. فمن أسلم أي انقاد لله  تعالى بطاعته وخلص من الشرك به فهؤلاء  تحروا الرشد4 وفازوا به، {وأما  القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا} توقد بهم  وتستعر عليهم وعلى الكافرين الجائرين  أمثالهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجود تجانس بين الجن  والملائكة لقرب مادتي الخلق من بعضها إذ الملائكة  خلقوا من مادة النور،  والجن من مادة النار، ولذا يرونهم ويسمعون كلامهم  ويفهمونه.
2- من الجن أدباء صالحون مؤمنون مسلمون أصحاب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- ذم الطرق والأهواء والاختلافات.
4- الإشادة بالعدل وتحري الحق والخير.
__________
1  الشهب جمع شهاب ككتاب وكتب وهو ما يؤخذ من الكواكب النارية فيرمى به  الجن.  والحرس جمع حارس ولم يقل شديدين نحو قولنا السلف الصالح بدل  الصالحين.  وجمع الحرس أحراس كسلف وأسلاف.
2 الذين كانوا يسترقون السمع هم مردة  الجن وشياطينهم. ومما ينبغي أن يعلم  هنا أن الجن هم أولاد الجان المخلوق من  مارج من نار وأن الشياطين هم أولاد  إبليس وأن من فسق عن أمر الله تعالى  وتمرد على شرعه فخبث واشتد خبثه يصبح  شيطانا ويلحق بالشياطين الذين لا خير  فيهم البتة.
3 كان منهم اليهودي والنصراني والمجوسي، ولما جاء الإسلام  أصبح منهم  المسلم وأصبح من المسلمين قدرية ومرجئة وخوارج ورافضة وشيعة  لأنهم تابعون  للناس في معتقداتهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم.
4 تحروا رشدا أي قصدوا طريق الحق وتوخوه، ومنه تحرى القبلة للصلاة. أي طلبها بعناية وقصد للحصول عليها.
******************************  *****
وألو  استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا (16) لنفتنهم فيه ومن يعرض  عن  ذكر ربه يسلكه عذابا صعدا (17) وأن المساجد لله فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا   (18) وأنه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه كادوا يكونون عليه لبدا (19) قل إنما   أدعو ربي ولا أشرك به أحدا (20) قل إني لا أملك لكم ضرا ولا رشدا (21) قل   إني لن يجيرني من الله أحد ولن أجد من دونه ملتحدا (22) إلا بلاغا من الله   ورسالاته ومن يعص الله ورسوله فإن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا (23) حتى   إذا رأوا ما يوعدون فسيعلمون من أضعف ناصرا وأقل عددا (24) 
شرح الكلمات:
على الطريقة: أي الإسلام.
ماء غدقا: أي مالا كثيرا وخيرات كبيرة.
لنفتنهم فيه: أي نختبرهم أيشكرون أم يكفرون.
عن ذكر ربه: أي القرآن وشرائعه وأحكامه.
عذابا صعدا: أي شاقا.
فلا تدعوا: أي فيها مع الله أحدا.
عبد لله يدعوه: أي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوا الله ببطن نخلة.
عليه لبدا: أي في ركوب بعضهم بعضا تزاحما لأجل أن يسمعوا قراءته.
ضرا ولا رشدا: أي غيا ولا خيرا.
ملتحدا: أي ملتجأ ألجأ إليه فأحفظ نفسي.
إلا بلاغا: أي لا أملك إلا البلاغ إليكم.
وأقل عددا: أي أعوانا المسلمون أم الكافرون.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وألو استقاموا على الطريقة} أي وأوحى إلي أن لو استقام هؤلاء   المشركون من كفار قريش استقاموا على الإيمان والتوحيد والطاعة لله ولرسوله   -وهم يشكون القحط- {لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا1} فتكثر أموالهم وتتسع أرزاقهم،   {لنفتنهم فيه} أي لنخبرهم في ذلك الخير الكثير أيشكرون أم يكفرون؟ ثم إن   شكروا زادهم، وإن كفروا سلبهم وعذبهم. وقوله تعالى {ومن يعرض عن ذكر ربه}   أي القرآن وما يدعوا إليه من الإيمان وصالح الأعمال ولم يتخل عن الشرك وسوء   الأفعال {يسلكه عذابا صعدا2} أي ندخله في عذاب شاق في الدنيا بالذل   والمهانة والفقر والرذيلة والنذالة. وفي الآخرة في جهنم حيث السموم   والحميم، والضريع والزقوم. 
وقوله {وأن المساجد3 لله فلا تدعو مع الله أحدا}  أي ومما أوحي إلي أن  المساجد لله فإذا دخلتموها للعبادة فلا تدعوا فيها مع  الله أحدا إذ كيف  البيت له وأنت فيه وتدعوا معه غيره زيادة على أن الشرك  محرم وصاحبه في  النار فإنه من غير الأدب أن يكون المرء في بيت كريم ويدعو  معه غيره من  فقراء الخلق أو أغنيائهم وقوله {وأنه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه  كادوا يكونون  عليه لبدا} أي وأوحي إلي أنه لما قام عبد الله ورسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه  وسلم يدعوا ربه في الصلاة ببطن نخلة كاد الجن أن يكونوا عليه  لبدا أي4  كالشيء المتلبد بعضه فوق بعض. وقوله {قل إنما أدعو ربي ولا أشرك  به أحدا}  هذا إجابة لقريش عندما قالوا له صلى الله عليه وسلم لقد جئت بأمر  عظيم وقد  عاديت الناس كلهم فارجع عن هذا فنحن نجيرك أي نحفظك فأمر أن يقول  لهم  إنما أدعوا ربي أي أعبده إلها واحدا ولا أشرك به أحدا.
 وأن يقول أيضا  إني لا أملك لكم يا معشر قريش الكافرين ضرا ولا رشدا أي  ضلالا ولا هداية  إنما ذلك لله وحده يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وأمر أن  يقول لهم أيضا إني لن  يجيرني من الله أحد أن أنا عصيته وأطعتكم، ولن أجد  من دونه أي من غيره  ملتحدا5 أي ملتجأ التجأ إليه. وقوله إلا بلاغا من الله  ورسالاته أي لا أملك  لكم ضرا ولا رشدا إلا بلاغا من الله ورسالته فإني  أبلغكم عنه ما أمرني به  وأرشدكم إلى ما أرسلني به من الهدى والخير والفوز  وقوله {ومن يعص الله  ورسوله فإن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا} أي يخبر  تعالى موعدا أن من يعصي  الله بالشرك به وبرسوله بتكذيبه وعدم اتباعه فيما  جاء به فإن له جزاء شركه  وعصيانه نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا.
 وقوله {حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون  فسيعلمون من أضعف ناصرا وأقل عددا} أي فإن  استمروا على شركهم وتكذيبهم حتى  إذا رأوا ما يوعدون من عذاب يوم القيامة  فسيعلمون عندئذ من أضعف ناصرا أي  من ناصره ضعيف أو قوي، ومن أقل عددا من  أعوانه المؤمنون محمد وأصحابه أم هم  المشركون المكذبون.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الاستقامة  على منهج الله تعالى القائم على الإيمان والطاعة لله ورسوله  يفضي بسالكه  إلى الخير الكثير والسعادة الكاملة في الدنيا والآخرة.
2- المال فتنة وقل من ينجح فيها قال عمر رضي الله عنه أينما يكون الماء يكون المال وأينما يكون المال تكون الفتنة.
3- حرمة دعاء غير الله في المساجد وفي غيرها إلا أنها في المساجد أشد قبحا.
4- الخير والغير والهدى والضلال لا يملكها إلا الله فليطلب ذلك منه لا من غيره.
5- معصية الله والرسول موجبة لعذاب الدنيا والآخرة.
__________
1  غدقا أي واسعا كبيرا، يقال غدقت العين تغدق فهي غدقة إذا كثر ماؤها.  وهذا  الوعد الإلهي المشروط هو عام في الناس أجمعين وفي كل زمان ومكان وهو  كقوله.  ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء  والأرض ولما  استقام السلف الصالح حصل لهم هذا الموعود كاملا.
2 روى عن ابن عباس أن العذاب الصعد جبل في جهنم يكلفون صعوده وكلما وضعوا أيديهم عليه ذابت. وهو ضرب من أنواع العذاب في دار الشقاء.
3  جائز أن يكون المراد بالمساجد أعضاء السجود السبعة لحديث إذا سجد العبد   سجد معه سبعة آراب أي أعضاء ويقوى هذا الجواز قول عطاء: مساجدك أعضاؤك  التي  أمرت أن تسجد عليها فلا تذللها لغير خالقها. وما في التفسير أولى  بالآية.
4 اللبد جمع لبدة بكسر اللام وسكون الباء كقربة وقرب وهي ما تلبد بعضه على بعض ومنه لبدة الأسد وهي الشعر المتراكم في رقبته.
5 شاهده قول الشاعر:
يالهف نفسي ولهفي غير مجدية
عني وما من قضاء الله ملتحد
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الجن
الحلقة (854)
**سورة المزمل
أولها مكي وآخرها مدني1وآياتها عشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 454الى صــــ 457)

**قل  إن أدري أقريب ما توعدون أم يجعل له  ربي أمدا (25) عالم الغيب فلا يظهر  على غيبه أحدا (26) إلا من ارتضى من  رسول فإنه يسلك من بين يديه ومن خلفه  رصدا (27) ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات  ربهم وأحاط بما لديهم وأحصى كل شيء  عددا (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
قل إن أدري: أي قل ما أدري.
ما توعدون: أي من العذاب.
أمدا: أي غاية وأجلا لا يعلمه إلا هو.
فلا يظهر: أي لا يطلع.
من ارتضى من رسول: أي فإنه يطلعه.
رصدا: أي ملائكة يحفظونه حتى يبلغه مع الوحي الذي يبلغه لكافة الناس.
ليعلم: أي الله علم ظهور أن الرسل قد بلغوا رسالات ربهم.
أحصى كل شيء عددا: أي أحصى عدد كل شيء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {قل إن أدري} أمر تعالى رسوله أن يقول للمشركين المطالبين  بالعذاب  استخفافا وعنادا أو تكذيبا أمره أن يقول لهم ما أدري أقريب ما  وعدكم ربكم  به من العذاب بحيث يحل بكم عاجلا أم يجعل له ربي1 أمدا أي غاية  وأجلا بعيدا  يعلمه هو ولا يعلمه غيره. عالم الغيب2 إذ هو عالم الغيب3  وحده فلا يظهر  على غيبه أي لا يطلع على غيبه أحدا من عباده إلا من ارتضى  من رسول أي رضيه  أن يبلغ عنه فإنه يطلعه مع الاحتياط الكافي حتى لا يتسرب  الخبر الغيب إلى  الناس {فإنه يسلك4 من بين يديه} الرسول المرتضى ومن خلفه  رصدا من الملائكة  ثم يطلعه ضمن الوحي الذي يوحي إليه. وذلك ليعلم الرسول5  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن الرسل قبله قد بلغت رسالات ربها لما أحاطها تعالى  به من العناية حتى  انه إذا جاءه الوحي كان معه أربعة ملائكة يحمونه من  الشياطين حتى لا يسمعوا  خبر السماء فيبلغوه أولياءهم من الإنس، فتكون فتنة  في الناس وقوله {وأحاط}
أي  الله جل جلاله {بما لديهم} أي بما لدى الملائكة والرسل علما {وأحصى كل  شيء  عددا} 6 أي وأحصى عدد كل شيء فلا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في  السماء  وهو السميع العليم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-استئثار الله تعالى بعلم الغيب فلا يعلم الغيب إلا الله.
2-قد  يطلع الله تعالى من ارتضى أن يطلعه من الرسل على غيب خاص ويتم ذلك  بعد  حماية كاملة من الشياطين كيلا ينقلوه إلى أوليائهم فيفتنوا به الناس.
3- بيان إحاطة علم الله بكل شيء واحصائه تعالى لكل شيء عدا.
__________
1 قرأ نافع ربي بفتح الياء، وقرأ حفص ربي بإسكان الباء ممدودة.
2  عالم نعت لربي. والغيب: ما غاب عن العبادة، ومعنى عالم الغيب أي العليم   بكل ما هو غائب عن أعين الناس كالملائكة والجن وما سيحدث من أحداث في   الكون.
3 قالت العلماء لما تمدح الله تعالى بعلم الغيب واستأثر به دون  خلقه كان  فيه دليل على أنه لا يعلم الغيب أحد سواه، ثم استثنى من ارتضاه من  الرسل  فأودعهم ما شاء من غيبه بطريق الوحي إليهم، وجعله معجزة لهم ودلالة  صادقة  على نبوئتهم وليس المنجم ومن ضاهاه ممن يضرب بالحصى وينظر في الكتب  ويزجر  بالطير ممن ارتضاه من رسول يطلعه على ما يشاء من غيبه بل هو كافر  بالله  مفتر عليه لحدسه وتخمينه وكذبه.
4 فإنه يسلك الخ يعني ملائكة يحفظونه من أن يقرب منه شيطان في صورة الملك فيحفظ الوحي من استراق الشيطان والإلقاء إلى الكهنة.
5  معنى الآية: ليعلم أي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الرسل قبله قد أبلغوا   الرسالة كما أبلغ هو الرسالة. وفي الكلام حذف تقديره أخبرناه بحفظنا الوحي   ليعلم أن الرسل قبله كانوا على مثل حالته من التبليغ.
6 عددا منصوب على الحال أو على المصدر أي أحصى وعد كل شيء عددا.
******************************
سورة المزمل
أولها مكي وآخرها مدني1وآياتها عشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا  أيها المزمل (1) قم الليل إلا قليلا (2) نصفه أو انقص منه قليلا (3) أو  زد  عليه ورتل القرآن ترتيلا (4) إنا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا (5) إن ناشئة   الليل هي أشد وطئا وأقوم قيلا (6) إن لك في النهار سبحا طويلا (7) واذكر   اسم ربك وتبتل إليه تبتيلا (8) رب المشرق والمغرب لا إله إلا هو فاتخذه   وكيلا (9)
شرح الكلمات:
يا أيها المزمل: أي المتلفف بثيابه أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قم الليل: أي صل.
إلا قليلا: أي نصف الليل.
نصفه أو انقص منه قليلا: أي انقص من النصف إلى الثلث.
أو زد عليه: أي إلى الثلثين فأنت مخير في أيها تفعل تقبل.
ورتل القرآن ترتيلا: أي ترسل في قراءته وبينه تبيينا.
إنا سنلقي عليك قولا: أي قرآنا.
ثقيلا: أي محمله ثقيلا العمل به لما يحوي من التكاليف.
إن ناشئة الليل: أي ساعة الليل من صلاة العشاء فما فوق كل ساعة تسمى ناشئة.
هي أشد وطئا: أي هي أقوى موافقة السمع للقلب على تفهم القرآن فيها.
وأقوم قيلا: أي أبين قولا وأصوب قراءة من قراءة النهار لسكون الأصوات.
واذكر اسم ربك: أي دم على ذكره ليلا ونهارا على أي وجه من تسبيح وتهليل وتحميد.
وتبتل إليه تبتيلا: أي انقطع إليه في العبادة وفي طلب الحاجة وفي كل ما يهمك.
لا إله إلا هو: أي لا معبود بحق سواه ولا تنبغي العبادة لغيره.
فاتخذه وكيلا: أي فوض جميع أمورك إليه فإنه يكفيك.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها المزمل} 2 نادى الرب تبارك وتعالى نبيه محمدا صلى  الله  عليه وسلم مذكرا إياه بتلك الساعة السعيدة التي فاجأه فيها الوحي  لأول مرة  فرجع بها ترجف بوادره فانتهى إلى خديجة وهو يقول زملوني دثروني  فالمزمل3 هو  المتزمل أي المتلفف في ثيابه ليقول له قم الليل4 إلا قليلا أي  صل في الليل  {نصفه أو 5انقص منه قليلا} إلى الثلث {أو زد عليه} أي على  النصف إلى  الثلثين وامتثل الرسول أمر ربه فقام مع أصحابه حتى تورمت  أقدامهم. 
ثم خفف  الله تعالى عنهم ونزل آخر هذه السورة بالرخصة في ترك القيام الواجب  وبقى  الندب والاستحباب وقوله تعالى {ورتل القرآن ترتيلا} 6 يرشده ربه إلى  أحسن  التلاوة وهي الترسل وعدم السرعة حتى يبين الكلمات تبيينا ويترقى  القلب في  معانيها. وقوله {إنا 7سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا} يخبره ربه تعالى  بأنه سيلقي  عليه قوى ثقيلا هو القرآن فإنه ثقيل مهيب ذو تكاليف العمل بها  ثقيل إنها  فرائض وواجبات أعلمه ليوطن نفسه على العمل ويهيئها لحمل الشريعة  علما وعملا  ودعوة. وقوله {إن ناشئة 8الليل هي أشد وطئا وأقوم قيلا} يخبر  تعالى معلما  أن ساعات الليل من بعد صلاة العشاء إلى آخر الليل القيام فيها  يجعل السمع  يواطيء القلب على فهم معاني القرآن الذي يقرأه المصلي، وقوله  وأقوم قيلا أي  أبين قولا ولأصوب قراءة من قراءة الصلاة في النهار. 
وقوله {إن لك في9  النهار سبحا طويلا} يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن له في النهار  أعمالا تشغله عن  قراءة القرآن فلذا أرشده إلى قيام الليل وترتيل القرآن  لتفرغه من عمل  النهار وقوله {واذكر اسم ربك} أي داوم على ذكره ليلا ونهارا  على أي وجه كان  الذكر من تسبيح وتحميد وتكبير وتهليل. وقوله {وتبتل إليه}  أي إلى الله  {تبتيلا} أي انقطع إليه في العبادة إخلاصا له وفي طلب  حوائجك، وفي كل ما  يهمك من أمر دينك ودنياك وقوله {رب المشرق والمغرب} أي  هو تعالى رب المشرق  والمغرب أي مالك المشرقين والمغربين {لا إله إلا هو}  فلا تنبغي العبادة إلا  له ولا تصح الألوهية إلا له أيضا وقوله {فاتخذه  وكيلا} أي من كل ما يهمك  فإنه يكفيك وهو على كل شيء قدير.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-الندب إلى قيام الليل وأنه دأب الصالحين وطريق المتقربين.
2-الندب إلى ترتيل القرآن وترك العجلة في تلاوته.
3-صلاة الليل أفضل من صلاة النهار لتواطىء السمع والقلب فيها على فهم القرآن.
4-الندب إلى ذكر الله تعالى بأي وجه من صلاة وتسبيح وطلب علم ودعاء وغير ذلك.
__________
1 آخرها هو قوله {إن ربك يعلم أنك تقوم} إلى آخر آية منه.
2  في هذا النداء بهذه الصفة معنى التلطف والتحبب كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   لعلي قم أبا تراب ولعبد الرحمن بن صخر أبا هريرة، ولحذيفة بن اليمان يوم   الخندق قم يا نومان.
3 المزمل اسم فاعل والمدثر كذلك من تزمل وتدثر والأصل المتزمل والمتدثر.
4 كان هذا القيام قبل فرض الصلوات الخمس واستمر بعد فرضها واجبا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون أمته.
5 الجمهور يقرأ أو انقص بضم الواو للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين، وبعضهم بكسرها أو انقص.
6  جائز أن يكون الترتيل المأمور به في الصلاة وقيام الليل وفي غيره ذلك من   تلاوة القرآن الكريم والترتيل مأخوذ من قولهم ثغر مرتل وهو المفلج  الأسنان  أي المفرق بينهما فالترتيل هو تفرقة الحروف وعدم جمعها بحيث يخرج  كل حرف من  مخرجه يفسره قول عائشة رضي الله عنها. في وصف الترتيل لو أراد  السامع أن  يعد الحروف لعدها لا كسردكم هذا.
7 هذه الجملة مستأنفة معترضة بين قوله  قم الليل وبين قوله إن ناشئة الليل  لما كلفه بقيام الليل وكان شاقا أعلمه  بأنه هيأه لما هو أشق من قيام الليل  وهو حمل الرسالة وإبلاغها.
8 الجملة  تعليلية للأمر بقيام الليل وترتيل القرآن كأنه قال له قم الليل  لأن ناشئته  التي تنشئها بعد النوم هي أشد مواطأة أي موافقة بين السمع  والقلب لتفهم  القرآن وأبين للقرآن عند النطق به.
9 إن لك في النهار الجملة التعليلية  لاختيار الليل للقيام دون النهار لأن  في النهار أعمالا أخرى يقوم بها المرء  وجائز أن يراد أن في النهار متسع  للصلاة وتلاوة القرآن.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المزمل
الحلقة (855)
**سورة المزمل
أولها مكي وآخرها مدني1وآياتها عشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 458الى صــــ 462)

**واصبر  على ما يقولون واهجرهم هجرا جميلا  (10) وذرني والمكذبين أولي النعمة  ومهلهم قليلا (11) إن لدينا أنكالا  وجحيما (12) وطعاما ذا غصة وعذابا  أليما (13) يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال وكانت  الجبال كثيبا مهيلا (14) إنا  أرسلنا إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم كما أرسلنا  إلى فرعون رسولا (15) فعصى  فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا (16) فكيف  تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل  الولدان شيبا (17) السماء منفطر به كان وعده  مفعولا (18) إن هذه تذكرة فمن  شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا (19) 
شرح الكلمات:
واصبر على ما يقولون: أي على ما يقوله لك كفار مكة من أذى كقولهم شاعر وساحر وكاذب.
واهجرهم هجرا جميلا: أي اتركهم تركا جميلا أي لا عتاب معه.
وذرني: أي اتركني.
والمكذبين: أي صناديد قريش فإني أكفكهم.
أولي النعمة: أي أهل التنعم والترف.
ومهلهم قليلا: أي انتظرهم قليلا من الزمن حتى يهلكوا ببدر.
إن لدينا انكالا: أي قيودا وهي جمع نكل وهو القيد من الحديد.
وطعاما ذا غصة: أي يغص في الحلق هو الزقزم والضريع.
يوم ترجف الأرض: أي تتزلزل.
كثيبا مهيلا: أي رملا مجتمعا مهيلا أي سائلا بعد اجتماعه.
فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا: أي ثقيلا شديدا غليظا.
فكيف تتقون يوما: أي عذاب يوم يجعل الولدان لشدة هوله شيبا.
السماء منفطر به: أي ذات انفطار وانشقاق أي بسبب هول ذلك اليوم.
كان وعده مفعولا: أي وعده تعالى بمجيء ذلك اليوم كان مفعولا أي كائنا لا محالة.
إن هذه تذكرة: أي إن هذه الآيات المخوفة تذكرة أي عظة للناس.
اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا: أي طريقا بالإيمان والطاعة إلى النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تربية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته بأنواع   التربية الربانية الخاصة فقال تعالى لرسوله {واصبر1 على ما يقولون} أي كفار   قريش من كلام يؤذونك به كقولهم هو ساحر وشاعر وكاهن ومجنون وما إلى ذلك،   وقوله {واهجرهم هجرا جميلا} يرشد تعالى رسوله إلى هجران كفار قريش وعدم   التعرض لهم والهجر الجميل2 هو الذي لا عتاب معه وقوله {وذرني والمكذبين   أولي النعمة} أي اتركني والمكذبين من صناديد3 قريش أولي النعمة أي النعم   والترف {ومهلهم قليلا} أي أنظرهم ولا تستعجل فإني كافيكهم، ولم يمض إلا   يسير حتى هلكوا في بدر على أيدي المؤمنين.
 وقوله تعالى {إن لدينا أنكالا  وجحيما وطعاما} أي عندنا للمكذبين بك في  الآخرة أنكالا قيودا من حديد  وجحيما أي نارا مستعرة محرقة وعذابا أليما أي  موجعا وطعاما هو الزقوم  والضريع ذا غصة أي يغص في حلق آكله، وعذابا أليما  أي موجعا وذلك يحصل لأهله  وينالهم يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال، أي تتحرك  وتضرب وكانت الجبال كثيبا أي من  الرمل مهيلا سائلا بعد اجتماعه. وقوله  تعالى {إنا أرسلنا إليكم} أي يا أهل  مكة وكل من ورائها من سائر الناس  والجن {رسولا شاهدا عليكم} بما تعملون في  الدنيا لتجزوا بها في الآخرة  وقوله 4 {كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا} أي  موسى بن عمران عليه السلام {فعصى  فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا} أي  غليظا شديدا.
 وقوله تعالى مخاطبا الكافرين المكذبين {فكيف تتقون يوما} أي  عذاب يوم  {يجعل الولدان شيبا} وذلك لهوله وللكرب الذي يقع وحسبه أن السماء  منفطر5  به أي منشقة بسبب أهواله. وذلك يوم يقول الرب تعالى لآدم يا آدم  ابعث بعث  النار أي خذ من كل ألف من أهل الموقف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين إلى  النار ولم  ينج من كل ألف إلا واحد هنا يشتد البلاء ويعظم الكرب. وقوله {كان  وعده  مفعولا} أي وعده تعالى بمجيء هذا اليوم كان مفعولا أي كائنا لا محالة   وقوله {إن هذه تذكرة} أي إن هذه الآيات المشتملة على ذكر القيامة وأهوالها   تذكرة وعظة وعبرة {فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا} فليتخذ وهي الإيمان والعمل   الصالح بعد التخلي عن الشرك والمعاصي.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الصبر على الطاعة وعن المعصية.
2- الهجر الجميل هو الذي لا عتاب فيه.
3- تقرير النبوة المحمدية.
4- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
__________
1  لما أمره بالانقطاع إليه بالعبادة أمره بالصبر على ما يقوله خصومه من  كفار  قريش من طعن فيه وفي أتباعه وفيما جاء به أيضا من الهدى والنور.
2  الهجر الجميل هو الذي يكتفى فيه بحقيقة الهجران وهي المقاطعة لا غير  فليس  هناك أذى معها والصبر الجميل هو الذي لا جزع فيه والجهر الجميل الذي  لا  عتاب معه والصفح الجميل هو الذي لا مؤاخذة معه.
3 قال مقاتل نزلت في المطعمين يوم بدر وهم عشرة. قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها لما نزلت هذه الآية لم يكن (يسير) حتى وقعت وقعة بدر.
4  الكلام مستأنف ابتدائي والمناسبة هي التخلص من الأمر بالصبر إلى ذكر  وعيد  القوم وذكر فرعون بالذات لأنه أهلكه غروره وتكبره كما هي حالة أكابر  مجرمي  مكة، فسوف يحل بهم ما حل بفرعون من الهلاك.
5 لم يقل منفطرة بالهاء لأن السماء يذكر ويؤنث أو هو كقولهم امرأة مرضع أي ذات إرضاع، والسماء ذات انفطار.
******************************
إن   ربك يعلم أنك تقوم أدنى من ثلثي الليل ونصفه وثلثه وطائفة من الذين معك   والله يقدر الليل والنهار علم أن لن تحصوه فتاب عليكم فاقرأوا ما تيسر من   القرآن علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله   وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا   الزكاة وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله   هو خيرا وأعظم أجرا واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم (20)
شرح الكلمات:
أنك تقوم: أي للتهجد.
أدنى: أي أقل.
وطائفة: أي وطائفة معك من أصحابك تقوم كذلك.
والله يقدر الليل والنهار: أي يحصيها ويعلم ما يمضي من ساعات كل منهما وما يبقى.
علم أن لن تحصوه: أي الليل فلا تطيقون قيامه كله لأنه يشق عليكم.
فتاب عليكم: أي رجع بكم إلى التخفيف في قيام الليل إذ هو الأصل.
فا قرأوا ما تيسر: أي صلوا من الليل ما سهل عليكم ولو ركعتين.
وأقيموا الصلاة: أي المفروضة.
وآتوا الزكاة: أي المفروضة.
وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا: أي تصدقوا بفضول أموالكم طيبة بها نفوسكم فذلك القرض الحسن.
وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير: أي من نوافل العبادة من الصلاة وصدقة وصيام وحج وغيرها.
معنى الآيات:
يخبر  تعالى رسوله بأنه يعلم ما يقومه من الليل هو وطائفة من أصحابه وأنهم   يقومون أحيانا أدنى من ثلثي الليل أي أقل ويقومون أحيانا النصف والثلث،  كما  في أول السورة هذا معنى قوله تعالى {إن1 ربك يعلم أنك تقوم أدنى من  ثلثي  الليل ونصفه وثلثه وطائفة من الذين معك} وقوله {والله يقدر الليل  والنهار}  أي يحصي ساعاتهما فيعلم ما مضى من الليل وما بقي من ساعاته،  وقوله {علم أن  لن2 تحصوه} أي لن تطيقوا ضبط ساعاته فيشق عليكم قيام أكثره  تحريا منكم لما  هو المطلوب. {فتاب عليكم} لذلك وبهذا نسخ قيام الليل  الواجب وبقى المستحب  يؤدى ولو بركعتين في أي جزء من الليل وكونهما بعد  صلاة العشاء أفضل وقوله  تعالى {فاقرأوا3 ما تيسر من القرآن} أي صلوا من  الليل ما تيسر أطلق لفظ  القرآن وهو يريد الصلاة لأن القرآن هو الجزء  المقصود من صلاة الليل،، وقوله  {علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى وآخرون يضربون في  الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله  وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله} فذكر فيه تعالى  ثلاثة أعذار لهم وهي المرض،  والضرب في الأرض4 للتجارة والجهاد في سبيل  الله وكلها يشق معها قيام الليل  فرحمة بالمؤمنين نسخ الله تعالى هذا الحكم  الشاق بقوله {فاقرأوا ما تيسر  منه5} ، كرره تأكيدا لنسخ قيام الليل الذي  كان واجبا وأصبح بهذه الآية  مندوبا. 
وقوله وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة أي المفروضتين. وقوله وأقرضوا  الله  قرضا حسنا أي أنفقوا في سبيل الله الذي هو الجهاد فإن الحسنة فيه  بسبعمائة  وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من نوافل الصلاة والصدقات والحج وسائر  العبادات تجدوه  عند الله يوم القيامة هو خيرا وأعظم أجرا. وقوله واستغفروا  الله من كل ما  يفرط منكم من تقصير في جنب الله تعالى إن الله غفور رحيم  يغفر لمن تاب  ويرحمه فلا يؤاخذه بذنب قد تاب منه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه يقومونه من الليل تهجدا.
2- نسخ واجب قيام الليل وبقاء استحبابه وندبه6.
3- وجوب إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة.
4- الترغيب في التطوع من سائر العبادات.
5- وجوب الاستغفار عند الذنب وندبه واستحبابه في سائر الأوقات لما يحصل من التقصير.
__________
1  هذا هو النصف الأخير من سورة المزمل الذي نزل بالمدينة أما النصف الأول   فقد نزل بمكة افتتاح الكلام بهذه الجملة إن ربك يعلم.... الخ مشعر بالثناء   عليه لوفائه بحق القيام الذي أمر به في أول السورة.
2 هذه الجملة هي المقصودة من الكلام السابق لها إذ كان تمهيدا لها.
3  أطلق القرآن وأراد الصلاة كقوله قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين فأطلق   الصلاة وأراد القراءة وهنا أطلق القراءة وأراد الصلاة تجوزا.
4 قال طاووس: الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله.
5  من هذه الآية أخذ مالك وأحمد والشافعي أن أقل ما يجزء في الصلاة قراءة   الفاتحة كاملة، ولا تصح صلاة بدونها للأحاديث الواردة في ذلك وهذا بالنسبة   الأمام والمنفرد. وهذا عند القدرة على قراءته وحفظها فإن عجز سبح وركع أي   قال سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر.
6 ورد في فضل  قيام الليل أحاديث صحاح كثيرة منها قول عبد الله بن عمرو قال  لي رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم "يا عبد الله لا تكن كفلان كان يقوم  الليل فترك قيام  الليل" وحديث عبد الله بن عمر وفيه قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم "نعم  الرجل عبد الله لو كان يصلي من الليل".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المدثر
الحلقة (856)
**سورة المدثر
مكية وآياتها ست وخمسون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 462الى صــــ 467)*
*
**سورة المدثر
مكية وآياتها ست وخمسون آية**
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا  أيها1 المدثر (1) قم فأنذر (2) وربك فكبر (3) وثيابك فطهر (4) والرجز   فاهجر (5) ولا تمنن تستكثر (6) ولربك فاصبر (7) فإذا نقر في الناقور (8)   فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير (9) على الكافرين غير يسير (10)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
يا أيها المدثر: أي يا أيها المدثر أي المتلفف في ثيابه وهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قم فأنذر: أي خوف أهل مكة النار إن لم يؤمنوا ويوحدوا.
وربك فكبر: أي عظم ربك من إشراك المشركين.
وثيابك فطهر: أي طهر ثيابك من النجاسات.
والرجز فاهجر: أي أدم هجرانك للأوثان.
ولا تمنن تستكثر: أي لا تمنن على ربك ما تقوم به من أعمال لأجله طاعة له.
فإذا نقر في الناقور: أي نفخ في الصور النفخة الثانية.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {يا أيها المدثر2} أي المتلفف في ثيابه والمراد به النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم روى الزهري3 قال فتر الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فترة  فحزن حزنا فجعل يعدو شواهق رؤوس الجبال ليتردى منها فكلما أوفى  بذروة جبل  تبدى له جبريل عليه السلام فيقول إنك نبي الله فيسكن جأشه وتسكن  نفسه، فكان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحدث عن ذلك فقال بينما أنا أمشي  يوما إذ رأيت  الملك الذي كان يأتيني بحراء على كرسي بين السماء والأرض  فجثثت منه رعبا  فرجعت إلى خديجة فقلت زملوني فزملناه أي فدثرناه فأنزل  الله يا أيها المدثر  قم فأنذر وربك فكبر وثيابك فطهر قال الزهري فأول شيء  أنزل عليه أقرأ باسم  ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم  الذي علم بالقلم علم  الإنسان ما لم يعلم. وعليه فهذا النداء الإلهي كان  بعد فترة الوحي الأولى  ناداه ملقبا له بهذا اللقب الجميل تكريما وتلطفا  معه ليقوم بأعباء الدعوة  وما أشد ثقلها، ومن يقدر عليها إنها أعباء ثقيلة  اللهم لقد أعنت عليها  رسولك فأعني على قدر ما أقوم به منها، وإن كان ما  أقوم به منها لا يساوي  جمرة من لظى ولا قطرة من ماء السماء. 
يا أيها المدثر في ثيابه يا محمد  رسولنا قم فأنذر لم يبق لك مجال للنوم  والراحة فأنذر قومك في مكة وكل  الثقلين من وراء مكة أنذرهم عذاب النار  المترتب على الكفر والشرك بالواحد  القهار وربك فكبر أي وربك فعظمه تعظيما  يليق بجلاله وكماله فإنه الأكبر  الذي لا أكبر منه والعظيم الذي لا أعظم  منه فأعلن عن ذلك بلسانك قائلا الله  أكبر وبحالك فلا تذل إلا له ولا ترغب  إلا فيه وكبره بأعمالك فلا تأت منها  إلا ما أذن لك فيه أو أمرك به {وثيابك  فطهر} أي طهر ثيابك من النجاسات  مخالفا بذلك ما عليه قومك؛ إذ يجرون  ثيابهم ولا يتنزهون من أبوالهم {والرجز  فاهجر} أي والأصنام التي يعبدها  قومك فاهجرها فلا تقربها ودم على هجرانها  على دعوتك أجرا، ولا تمنن عطاء  أعطيته لغيرك تستكثر به ما عندك إن ذاك مناف  لأجمل الأخلاق وكريم السجايا  وسامي الآداب.
 واربك وحده سواه فاصبر على  كل ما تلقاه في سبيل إبلاغ رسالتك ونشر دعوتك  دعوة الخير والكمال هذا الذي  أدب به الله رسول الله في فاتحة دعوته. ثم  نزل بعد فإذا نقر في الناقور  والناقور البوق الذي ينفخ فيه اسرافيل والنقر  يحدث صوتا 
والصوت هو صوت  البوق والمراد به النفخة الثانية نفخة البعث والجزاء فإذا  نقر في الناقور  فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير صعب شديد لا يحتمل ولا يطاق على  الكافرين غير يسير4  فذكر به من تدعوهم فإن التذكير به نافع إن شاء الله،  ولذا كان من أعظم  أركان العقيدة التي إن تمكنت من النفس تهيأ صاحبها لحمل  كل ثقيل ولإنفاق كل  غال ورخيص ولفراق الأهل والدار الإيمان بالله واليوم  الآخر إذ هما محور  العقيدة وعليهما مدار الإصلاح والهداية.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- الجد طابع المسلم، فلا كسل ولا خمول ولا لهو ولا لعب ومن فارق هذه فليتهم نفسه في إسلامه.
2- وجوب تعظيم أسمائه وصفاته وتعظيم كلامه وكتابه, وتعظيم شعائره تعظيم ما عظم.
3- وجوب الطهارة للمؤمن بدنا وثوبا ومسجدا. أكلا وشربا وفراشا ونفسا وروحا.
4- حرمة العجب فلا يعجب المؤمن بعمله ولا يزكي به نفسه ولو صام الدهر, وأنفق الصخرة وجاهد الدهر.
5- وجب الصبر على الطاعات فعلا وعلى المعاصي تركا وعلى البلاء تسليما ورضا.
__________**
1  في هذا النداء ملاطفة في الخطاب من الكريم إلى الحبيب إذ ناداه بحاله،   وعبر عنه بصفته، ولم يقل يا محمد أو يا فلان ليستشعر اللين والعطف من ربه.
2 هذا يسمى بهدية الثواب وهي جائزة للأئمة محرمة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الآية. ولا تمنن تستكثر.
3  روى أحمد عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى {فإذا نقر في الناقور} قال قال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "كيف أنعم وصاحب القرن قد التقم القرن وحنى  جبهته  ينتظر متى يؤمر فينفخ، فقال: أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فما  تأمرنا يا رسول الله؟ قال قولوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على الله  توكلنا.
4 في الآية دليل على أن حال المؤمنين في عرصات يوم القيامة غير حال الكافرين في الشدة والبلاء.**
******************************
ذرني  ومن خلقت وحيدا (11) وجعلت له مالا ممدودا (12) وبنين شهودا (13)  ومهدت له  تمهيدا (14) ثم يطمع أن أزيد (15) كلا إنه كان لآياتنا عنيدا  (16) سأرهقه  صعودا (17) إنه فكر وقدر (18) فقتل كيف قدر (19) ثم قتل كيف  قدر (20) ثم  نظر (21) ثم عبس وبسر (22) ثم أدبر واستكبر (23) فقال إن هذا  إلا سحر يؤثر  (24) إن هذا إلا قول البشر (25) سأصليه سقر (26) وما أدراك  ما سقر (27) لا  تبقي ولا تذر (28) لواحة للبشر (29) عليها تسعة عشر (30)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
ذرني ومن خلقت وحيدا: أي اتركني ومن خلقته وحيدا منفردا بلا مال ولا ولد فأنا أكفيكه.
وبنين شهودا: أي يشهدون المحافل وتسمع شهاداتهم وأغلب الوقت حاضرون ولا يغيبون.
ومهدت له تمهيدا: أي بسطت له في العيش والعمر والولد والجاه حتى كان يلقب بريحانة قريش.
عنيدا: أي معاندا وهو الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومي.
سأرهقه صعودا: أي سأكلفه يوم القيامة صعود جبل من نار كلما صعد فيه هوى في النار أبدا.
إنه فكر وقدر: أي فيما يقول في القرآن الذي سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقدر في نفسه ذلك.
ثم نظر ثم عبس وبسر: أي تروى في ذلك ثم عبس أي قبض ما بين عينيه ثم بسر أي كلح وجهه.
ثم أدبر واستكبر: أي عن الإيمان واستكبر عن اتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
سحر يؤثر: أي ينقل من السحرة كمسيلمة وغيره.
سأصليه سقر: سأدخله جهنم وسقر اسم لها يدخله فيها لإحراقه بنارها.
لا تبقي ولا تذر: أي لا تترك شيئا من اللحم ولا العصب إلا أهلكته ثم يعود كما كان لإدامة العذاب.
لواحة للبشر: أي محرقة مسودة لظاهر جلد الإنسان وهو بشرته والجمع بشر.
عليها تسعة عشر: أي ملكا وهم خزنتها.
**معنى الآيات:**
لقد  تحمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبء الدعوة وأمر بالصبر وشرع صلى  الله  عليه وسلم في إنذار قومه المعركة كأحر وأشد ما تكون إذ أعلم قومه وهم  من هم  أنه لا إله إلا الله وأنه هو رسول الله فتصدى له طاغية من أعظم  الطغاة ساد  الوادي مالا وولدا وجاها عريضا حتى لقب بريحانة قريش هذا هو  الوليد بن  المغيرة صاحب عشرة رجال من صلبه وآلاف الدنانير من الذهب فلما  أرهب رسول  الله وأخافه قال له ربه تبارك وتعالى {ذرني} أي دعني والذي  خلقته {وحيدا1}  فريدا بلا مال ولا ولد،{وجعلت له مالا ممدودا} واسعا تمده  به الزراعة  والتجارة فصلا بعد فصل ويوما بعد يوم، {وبنين شهودا} لا يغيبون  كما يغيب  الذين يطلبون العيش كما أنهم لمكانتهم يستشهدون فيشهدون فهم  شهود على  غيرهم.
 ويشهدون المحافل وغيرها. {ومهدت له تمهيدا2} أي بسطت له في  العيش والعمر  والولد والجاه العريض في ديار قومه، {ثم يطمع أن أزيد} أي أن  أزيده من  المذكور في الآيات {كلا} أي لن أزيده بعد اليوم، وعلل تعالى لمنعه  الزيادة  بقوله: {إنه كان لآياتنا} "القرآنيه" {عنيدا} أي 3 معاندا يحاول  إبطالها  بعد رفضه لها. {سأرهقه صعودا} أي سأكلفه عذابا شاقا لا قبل له به  وذلك  جبل4 من نار في جهنم يكلف صعوده كلما صعد سقط وذلك أبدا. 
وعلل  أيضا لهذا العذاب الذي أعده له وأوعده به فقال تعالى {إنه فكر} أي  فيما  يقول في القرآن لما طلبت منه قريش أن يقول فيه ما يراه من صلاح أو  فساد.  {وقدر} في نفسه {فقتل كيف قدر} أي لعن كيف قدر ذلك التقدير الذي هو  قوله  {فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر إن هذا إلا قول البشر} . {ثم قتل كيف قدر}  فلعنه  الله لعنتين تلازمانه واحدة في الدنيا والأخرى في الآخرة وقوله  تعالى عنه  {ثم نظر} أي تروى {ثم عبس} أي قطب فقبض مابين عينيه {وبسر} أي  كلح وجهه  فاسود. فقال اللعين نتيجة تفكير وتقدير ونظر {إن هذا إلا سحر  يؤثر} أي ما  هذا القرآن إلا سحر ينقل عن السحرة في اليمن ونجد والحجاز {إن  هذا إلا قول  البشر} أي ما هذا الذي يتلوه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا  قول البشر قال5  تعالى موعدا إياه على قولته الكافرة الفاجرة {سأصليه سقر}  أي سأدخله نار  سقر يصطلي بنارها، ثم عظم تعالى من شأن سقر فقال 6 {وما  أدراك ما سقر} أي  أي شيء يدريك ما هي وما شأنها فإنها عظيمة {لا تبقي ولا  تذر} أي لا تبقي  لحما ولا تذر عصبا بل تأتي على الكل لواحة7 للبشر أي تحرق  الجلود وتسودها.  والبشر جمع بشرة الجلدة ومن ذلك سمي الآدميون بشرا لأن  بشرتهم مكشوفة ليست  مستورة بوبر ولا صوف ولا سعر ولا ريش. 
وقوله تعالى {عليها تسعة عشر} أي  على سقر ملائكة يقال لهم الخزنة عدتهم  تسعة عشر ملكا لقد كان لنزول هذه  الآية سبب معروف وهو أن قريش اتهمت  الوليد بأنه صبا مال إلى دين محمد فسمع  ذلك منهم فأنكر وحلف لهم فطلبوا  إليه إن كان صادقا أن يقول في القرآن كلمة  يصرف بها العرب عن محمد وما  يقوله ويدعو إليه فذهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يصلي ويقرأ في  صلاته فاستمع إليه ففكر وقدر كما أخبر تعالى عنه  في هذه الآيات وقال قولته  الفاجرة الكافرة. إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر إن هذا إلا  قول البشر بعد أن وصف  القرآن وصفا دقيقا بقوله ووالله إن لقوله لحلاوة  وإنه ليحطم ما تحته، وإنه  ليعلو ولا يعلى عليه أي عليه فقالوا والله لا  يرضى عنك قومك حتى تقول فيه  فقال دعوني حتى أفكر ففكر وقال ما تقدم فنزلت  هذه الآيات {ذرني ومن خلقت  وحيدا} إلى قوله {تسعة عشر} .
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- المال والبنون والجاه من عوامل الطغيان إلا أن يسلم الله عبده من فتنتها.
2- من أكفر الناس من يعاند في آيات الله يريد صرف الناس عنها وإبطال هدايتها.
3- بيان ما ظفر به طاغية قريش الوليد بن المغيرة من لعنة وعذاب شديد.
4- تقرير الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.
5- تقرير البعث والجزاء.
__________**
1 عن ابن عباس: كان الوليد يقول أنا الوحيد بن الوحيد ليس لي في العرب نظير ولا لأبي المغيرة نظير.
2 قال القرطبي: التمهيد عند العرب التوطئة والتهيئة: ومنه مهد الصبي.
3 يقال عند يعند كضرب يضرب أي خالف ورد الحق وهو يعرفه فهو عنيد وعاند.
4 رواه الترمذي. وقال فيه غريب.
5 قال السدي يعنون أنه من قول سيار عبد لبني الحضرمي كان يجالس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنسبوه إلى أنه تعلم منه ذلك.
6 ما استفهامية أي أي شيء يدريك وما سقر ما استفهامية مبتدأ وسقر خبره.
7 البشر جمع بشرة ومعنى لواحة مغيرة للون البشر بالسواد يقال لاحه الحر أو البرد أو المرض إذا غيره قال الشاعر:
تقول ما لاحك يا مسافر
يابنة عمي لا حنى الهواجر**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المدثر
الحلقة (857)
**سورة المدثر
مكية وآياتها ست وخمسون آية**
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 467الى صــــ 473)*
*
*
*
وما  جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا   ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ولا يرتاب الذين   أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد   الله بهذا مثلا كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا   هو وما هي إلا ذكرى للبشر (31) كلا والقمر (32) والليل إذ أدبر (33)   والصبح إذا أسفر (34) إنها لإحدى الكبر (35) نذيرا للبشر (36) لمن شاء منكم   أن يتقدم أو يتأخر (37)
شرح الكلمات:
أصحاب النار: أي خزنتها مالك وثمانية عشر معه.
إلا ملائكة: أي لم نجعلهم بشرا ولا جنا حتى لا يرحموهم بحكم 
الجنس.
وما جعلنا عدتهم: أي كونهم تسعة عشر.
إلا فتنة للذين كفروا: أي ليستخفوا بهم كما قال أبو الأشدين الجمحي فيزدادوا ضلالا.
ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب: أي ليحصل اليقين لأهل التوراة والإنجيل بموافقة القرآن لكتابيهما التوراة والإنجيل.
ولا يرتاب: أي ولا يشك أهل الكتاب والمؤمنون في حقيقة ذلك.
وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض: أي مرض النفاق.
ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا: أي أي شيء أراد الله بهذا العدد الغريب استنكارا منهم.
كذلك: أي مثل إضلال منكر هذا العدد وهدى مصدقه يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء.
وما هي إلا ذكرى للبشر: أي وما النار إلا ذكرى للبشر يتذكرون بها.
إذ أدبر: أي ولى ومضى.
إذا اسفر: أي أضاء وظهر.
إنها لأحدى الكبر: أي جهنم لإحدى البلايا العظام.
نذيرا للبشر: أي عذاب جهنم نذير لبني آدم.
لمن شاء منكم: أي أيها الناس.
أن يتقدم: أي بالطاعة.
أو يتاخر: أي بالمعصية.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة  للذين  كفروا} هذه الآية نزلت ردا على أبي الأشدين كلدة الجمحي الذي قال  لما سمع  قول الله تعالى {وما أدراك ما سقر لا تبقي ولا تذر لواحة للبشر  عليها تسعة  عشر} قال لقريش ساخرا مستهزئا أنا أكفيكم سبعة عشر واكفوني  انتم اثنين،  ومرة قال أنا أمشي بين أيديكم على الصراط فأدفع عشرة بمنكبي  الأيمن وتسعه  بمنكبي الأيسر في النار ونمضي فندخل الجنة. فأنزل الله تعالى  قوله {وما  جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة} أي لم نجعلهم بشرا ولا جنا حتى  لا يرحموا  أهل النار بخلاف لو 
كانوا بشرا قد يرحمون بني جنسهم ولو كانوا جنا  فكذلك، ولذا جعلهم من  الملائكة فلا تتناسب بينهم وبين الإنس والجن والمراد  بأصحاب النار خزنتها  وهم مالك وثمانية عشر هؤلاء رؤساء في جهنم أما من  عداهم فلا تتسع لهم  العبارة ولا حتى الرقم الحسابي وكيف وقد قال تعالى {وما  يعلم جنود ربك إلا  هو} ، وقوله {وما جعلنا عدتهم1} أي كونهم تسعة عشر {إلا  فتنة للذين2  كفروا} ليزدادوا ضلالا وكفرا وقد تم هذا فإن أبا جهل كأبي  الأشدين قد فتنا  بهذا العدد وازدادا ضلالا وكفرا بما قالا، وقوله تعالى  {ليستيقن الذين  أوتوا الكتاب} أي أخبرنا عن عددهم وأنه تسعة عشر ليستيقن3  الذين أوتوا  الكتاب4 لموافقة القرآن لما عندهم في كتابهم. ويزداد الذين  أمنوا إيمانا  فوق إيمانهم عندما يرون أن التوراة موافقة للقرآن الكريم  كشاهد له، وقوله  {ولا يرتاب الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون} أي حتى لا يقعوا  في ريب وشك في  يوم من الأيام لما اكتسبوا من المناعة بتضافر الكتابين على  حقيقة واحدة. 
وقوله {وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد  الله بهذا مثلا}  أي وما جعلنا عدتهم تسعة عشر إلا ليقول الذين في قلوبهم  مرض وهو النفاق  والشك والكافرون الكفر الظاهر من قريش وغيرهم ماذا أراد  الله بهذا مثلا أي  أي شيء أراده الله بهذا الخبر الغريب غرابة الأمثال  قالوا هذا استنكارا  وتكذيبا. فهذه جملة علل ذكرها تعالى لإخباره عن زبانية  جهنم ثم قال وقوله  الحق {كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء} أي مثل  إضلال منكر هدا العدد  وهدى مصدقه يضل الله من يشاء إضلاله ويهدي من يشاء  هدايته.
 وقوله تعالى {وما يعلم 5جنود ربك إلا هو} هذا جواب أبي جهل  القائل أما  لمحمد أعوان إلا تسعة عشر استخفافا وتكذيبا فأخبر تعالى أن له  جنودا لا  يعلم عددها ولا قوتها إلا هو وقد ورد أن لأحدهم مثل قوة الثقلين  يسوق  أحدهم الأمة وعلى رقبته جبل فيرمي بهم في النار ويرمي الجبل عليهم،  ولا  عجب وأربعة ملائكة يحملون العرش الذي هو أكبر ممن السموات والأرضين  فسبحان  الخلاق العليم سبحان الله العزيز الرحيم سبحان الله ذي الجبروت  والملكوت.  وقوله تعالى وما هي6 أي جهنم إلا ذكرى للبشر أي تذكرة يذكرون بها  عظمة  الله ويخافون بها عقابه. وقوله {كلا7 والقمر والليل إذ أدبر والصبح  إذا  أسفر} أي كلا أي ليس القول كما يقول من زعم من المشركين أنه يكفي  أصحابه  المشركين خزنة جهنم حتى يجهضهم عنها. والقمر والليل إذا أدبر ولى  ذاهبا  والصبح إذا أسفر أي أضاء وأقبل {إنها لإحدى الكبر} أي أقسم تعالى  بالقمر  والليل إذا أدبر والصبح إذا أسفر على أن جهنم8 لإحدى الكبر أي  البلايا  العظام {نذيرا للبشر} أي بني آدم، وقال نذيرا ولم يقل نذيرة وهي  جهنم  لأنها بمعنى العذاب أي عذابها نذير للبشر. وقوله {لمن شاء منكم أن  يتقدم}  في طاعة الله ورسوله حتى يبلغ الدرجات العلا، ومن شاء {أو يتأخر} في  معصية  الله ورسوله حتى ينزل الدركات السفلى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان الحكمة من جعل عدد الزبانية تسعة عشر والإخبار عنهم بذلك.
2- موافقة التوراة والإنجيل للقرآن من شأنها أن تزيد إيمان المؤمنين من الفريقين.
3- في النار من الزبانية ما لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله تعالى خالقهم.
4- جهنم نذير للبشر أي عذابها نذير للبشر لمن شاء أن يتقدم بالطاعة أو يتأخر بالمعصية.
__________
1 تقدير الكلام: ما جعلنا ذكر عدتهم لعلة وغرض إلا لغرض فتنة الذين كفروا.
2  روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن فتنة بمعنى ضلالة للذين كفروا يريد  أبا  جهل وذويه، وقيل إلا عذابا كقوله تعالى {يوم هم على النار يفتنون وقوا   فتنتكم} .
3 قوله ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب. علة ثانية لفعل وما جعلنا والاستيقان قوة اليقين والمراد من الاستيقان قوة اليقين.
4  أوتوا الكتاب هم اليهود. فقد روى الترمذي بسنده إلى جابر بن عبد الله  قال  قال ناس من اليهود لأناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هل  يعلم  نبيكم عدد خزنة جهنم؟ قالوا لا ندري حتى نسأل.
5 هذه الجملة كلمة جامعة  لإبطال التخرصات التي يتخرصها المبطلون الضالون  وإضافة الرب إلى ضمير النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم إضافة تشريف وفيها الإيماء  بنصره صلى الله عليه وسلم  بتلك الجنود التي هم جنود ربه عز وجل.
6 جائز أن يكون الضمير (وما هي)  عائد إلى عدة الملائكة التسعة عشر وجائز  أن يكون عائدا إلى الآيات القرآنية  أو إلى سقر أو إلى جنود ربك وهذا من  الإعجاز القرآني وأن الكلمة الواحدة  تدل على ما لا يدل عليه عشرات  الكلمات.
7 حرف ردع وإبطال والغالب أنها  تقع بعد كلام من متكلم واحد ومتكلم وسامع  فتفيد الردع عما تضمنه الكلام  السابق ذهب ابن جرير إلى أنها هنا للردع  وإبطال ما زعمه المشركون من القدرة  على الزبانية كما في التفسير. وعليه  فالوقف عليه مستحسن ومنهم من جعلها  افتتاح كلام نحو ألا وعليه فالوقف لا  يحسن عليها بل على القمر.
8 القول بأنها سقر أقرب من جهنم لتقدم ذكر سقر بلفظها والأمر واسع.
********************************  **
كل  نفس بما كسبت رهينة (38) إلا أصحاب اليمين (39) في جنات يتساءلون (40)  عن  المجرمين (41) ما سلككم في سقر (42) قالوا لم نك من المصلين (43) ولم  نك  نطعم المسكين (44) وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين (45) وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين  (46)  حتى أتانا اليقين (47) فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين (48) فما لهم عن  التذكرة  معرضين (49) كأنهم حمر مستنفرة (50) فرت من قسورة (51) بل يريد كل  امرئ  منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة (52) كلا بل لا يخافون الآخرة (53) كلا إنه  تذكرة  (54) فمن شاء ذكره (55) وما يذكرون إلا أن يشاء الله هو أهل التقوى  وأهل  المغفرة (56) 
شرح الكلمات:
كل نفس: أي مأمورة منهية.
رهينة: أي مرهونة مأخوذة بعملها في جهنم.
إلا أصحاب اليمين: أي المؤمنين فهم ناجون من النار وهم في جنات النعيم يتساءلون عن المجرمين.
ولم نك نطعم المسكين: أي بخلا بما أتاهم الله.
وكنا نخوض: أي في الباطل وفيما يكره الله تعالى مع الخائضين.
نكذب بيوم الدين: بيوم المجازاة والثواب ولا نصدق بثواب ولا عقاب.
حتى أتانا اليقين: أي الموت.
عن التذكرة معرضين: أي الموعظة منصرفين لا يسمعونها ولا يقبلون عليها.
حمر مستنفرة: أي كأنهم حمر وحشية مستنفرة.
فرت من قسورة: أي هربت من أسد أشد الهرب.
بل يريد كل أمرىء منهم: أي ليس هناك قصور في الأدلة والحجج التي قدمت لهم بل يريد كل واحد منهم.
أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة: أي يصبح وعند رأسه كتاب من الله رب العالمين إلى فلان آمن بنبينا محمد واتبعه.
إنه تذكرة: أي عظة وعبرة.
فمن شاء ذكره: أي قرأه واتعظ به.
هو أهل التقوى: أي هو أهل لأن يتقي لعظمة سلطانه وأليم عقابه.
وأهل المغفرة: أي وأهل لأن يغفر للتائبين من عباده والموحدين.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقال تعالى {كل نفس}  أي  يوم القيامة {رهينة} بمعنى مرهونة محبوسة أي كل نفس مأمورة منهية بمعنى   مكلفة بخلاف نفوس غير المكلفين من أطفال ومجانين وقوله {إلا أصحاب  اليمين}  فإنهم قد فك رهنهم وهم في جنات النعيم يتساءلون فيما بينهم عن  أصحاب الجحيم  وكيف حالهم ثم يتصلون بهم وهم في جنات النعيم والمجرمون في  سواء الجحيم،  ويتم الاتصال برؤية الشخص وسماع كلامه وفي الصناعات الحديثة  اليوم ما جعل  هذا أمرا معقولا فيقولون لهم {ما سلككم في سقر} أي أدخلكم في  سقر فأجابوهم  قائلين {قالوا لم نك من المصلين ولم نك نطعم المسكين وكنا  نخوض مع الخائضين  وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين حتى أتانا اليقين} فذكروا لهم أعظم  الجرائم وهي ترك  الصلاة ومنع الزكاة والتخوض مع أهل الباطل في كل شر  وفساد والتكذيب بيوم  القيامة وأنه لا حساب ولا جزاء أي لا ثواب ولا عقاب  وأنهم مع هذه الجرائم  الموجبة للسلوك في سقر لم يتوبوا منها حتى أتاهم  اليقين الذي هو الموت فإن  من مات دخل الدار الآخرة من عتبتها وهي القبر  فلذا قالوا حتى أتانا اليقين  أي الموت. 
وقد يقال ألم يكن هناك شفعاء من الملائكة والأنبياء والعلماء  والشهداء  يشفعون؟ والجواب هو في قوله تعالى {فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين}  أي لم تكن  لهم شفاعة لأنهم ملاحدة مجرمون. وقوله تعالى {فما لهم عن التذكرة  معرضين}  أي فما لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين بالبعث والجزاء عن التذكرة التي  يذكرون  بها في آيات هذه السورة وغيرها معرضين إنه أمر عجيب أي شيء يجعلهم  يعرضون  عنها هاربين منها فارين {كأنهم حمر} وحشية {مستنفرة فرت من قسورة}  أي فرت  هاربة أشد الهرب من أسد من أسود الصحراء الطاغية إن فرارهم من هذه  الدعوة  وإعراضهم عنها ليس عن قصور في أدلتها وضعف في حجتها بل يريد كل واحد  منهم  أن يؤتى كتابا من الله يأمره فيه بالإيمان واتباع محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وهذا هو العناد والمكابرة وصاحبهما غير مستعد للإيمان بحال من  الأحوال. 
وهذه الآية كقوله تعالى: {حتى1 تنزل علينا كتابا نقرأه} هذا  معنى قوله  تعالى {بل يريد كل امرئ منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة} . وقوله تعالى  {كلا بل  لا يخافون الآخرة} أي ليس الأمر كما يقولون ويدعون بل إن علة  إعراضهم  الحقيقية هي عدم خوفهم من عذاب الله يوم القيامة. وقوله تعالى {كلا  إنها  تذكرة} أي ألا إن هذا القرآن تذكرة فمن شاء ذكره أي قرأه فاتعظ به  فآمن  بالله 
واتقاه فإنه ينجو ويسعد في جوار مولاه ومن لم يشأ ذلك فحسبه  سقر وما أدراك  ما سقر. وقوله تعالى {وما يذكرون2 إلا أن يشاء الله} أي ما  يذكر من يذكر  إلا بمشيئة الله فلا بد من الافتقار إلى الله وطلب توفيقه في  ذلك إذ لا  استقلال لأحد عن الله ولا غنى بأحد عن الله بل الكل مفتقر إليه  ومشيئته  تابعة لمشيئته وقوله {هو3 أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة} لقد4 صح أن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم فسر هذه الآية فقال قال ربكم أنا أهل أن أتقى فلا  يجعل معي  إله فمن اتقاني فلم يجعل معي إلها فأنا أهل أن أغفر له.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فكاك كل نفس مرهونة بكسبها هو الإيمان والتقوى.
2- بيان أكبر الجرائم وهي ترك الصلاة ومنع الزكاة والخوض في الباطل وعدم التصديق بالحساب والجزاء.
3- لا شفاعة يوم القيامة لمن مات وهو يشرك بالله شيئا.
4- مرد الانحراف في الإنسان إلى ضعف إيمانه بالبعث والجزاء.
5-  الله جل جلاله هو ذو الأهلية الحقة لأمرين عظيمين التقوى فلا يتقى على   الحقيقة إلا هو والمغفرة فلا يغفر الذنوب إلا هو اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا فإنه  لا  يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
__________
1  الآية من سورة الإسراء وهي (أو ترقى في السماء ولن نؤمن لرقيك حتى تنزل   علينا كتابا نقرأه) إذ روي أن أبا جهل وجماعة من قريش قالوا يا محمد لن   نؤمن بك حتى تأتي كل واحد منا بكتاب من السماء عنوانه من رب العالمين إلى   فلان بن فلان ونؤمر فيه بأتباعك.
2 قرأ نافع وما تذكرون بالتاء على الالتفاف, وقرأ حفص وما يذكرون بالياء على الغيبة.
3 تعريف جزيء الجملة مفيد للقصر أي الله وحده المتأهل للتقوى والمغفرة لا سواه.
4 الحديث رواه الترمذي وقال فيه حسن غريب ونصه: قال الله تعالى "أنا أهل أن أتقى فمن اتقاني فلم يجعل معي إلها فأنا أهل أن أغفر له".


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة القيامة
الحلقة (858)
**سورة القيامة
مكية وآياتها أربعون آية*
*المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 474الى صــــ 479)*
*

سورة القيامة
مكية وآياتها أربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا  أقسم بيوم القيامة (1) ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة (2) أيحسب الإنسان ألن   نجمع عظامه (3) بلى قادرين على أن نسوي بنانه (4) بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر   أمامه (5) يسأل أيان يوم القيامة (6) فإذا برق البصر (7) وخسف القمر (8)   وجمع الشمس والقمر (9) يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر (10) كلا لا وزر (11)   إلى ربك يومئذ المستقر (12) ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر (13) بل   الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة (14) ولو ألقى معاذيره (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
لا: أي ليس الأمر كما يدعي المشركون من أنه لا بعث ولا جزاء.
أقسم بيوم القيامة: أي الذي كذب به المكذبون.
ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة: أي لتبعثن ولتحاسبن ولتعاقبن أيها المكذبون الضالون.
اللوامة: أي التي إن أحسنت لامت عن عدم الزيادة وإن أساءت لامت عن عدم التقصير.
أيحسب الإنسان: أي الكافر الملحد.
أن لن نجمع عظامه: أي ألا نجمع عظامه لنحييه للبعث والجزاء.
بلى قادرين: أي بلى نجمعهما حال كوننا قادرين مع جمعها على تسوية بنانه.
على  أن نسوي بنانه: أي نجعل أصابعه كخف البعير أو حافر الفرس فلا يقدر على   العمل الذي يقدر عليه الآن مع تفرقة أصابعه. كما نحن قادرون على جمع تلك   العظام الدقيقة عظام البنان وردها كما كانت كما نحن قادرون على تسوية تلك   الخطوط الدقيقة في الأصابع والتي تختلف بين إنسان وإنسان اختلاف الوجوه   والأصوات واللهجات.
بل يريد الإنسان: أي بإنكاره البعث والجزاء.
ليفجر أمامه: أي ليواصل فجوره زمانه كله ولذلك أنكر البعث.
يسأل أيان يوم القيامة: أي يسأل سؤال استنكار واستهزاء واستخفاف.
فإذا برق البصر: أي دهش وتحير لما رأى ما كان به يكذب.
وخسف القمر: أي أظلم بذهاب ضوئه.
وجمع الشمس والقمر: أي ذهب ضوءهما وذلك في بداية الانقلاب الكوني الذي تنتهي فيه هذه الحياة.
أين المفر: أي إلى أين الفرار.
كلا: ردع له عن طلب الفرار.
لا وزر: أي لا ملجأ يتحصن به.
بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة: أي هو شاهد على نفسه حيث تنطق جوارحه بعمله.
ولو ألقى معاذيره: أي فلابد من جزائه ولو ألقى معاذيره.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {لا أقسم بيوم القيامة} 1 أي ما الأمر كما تقولون أيها  المنكرون  للبعث والجزاء أقسم بيوم القيامة الذي تنكرون وبالنفس اللوامة  التي ستحاسب  وتجزي لا محالة لتبعثن2 ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم وذلك على الله  يسير. وقوله  تعالى {أيحسب الإنسان ألن نجمع عظامه} أي بعد موته وفنائه  وتفرق أجزائه في  الأرض، والمراد من الإنسان هنا الكافر الملحد قطعا {بلى  قادرين على3 أن  نسوي بنانه} أي بلى نجمعها حال كوننا قادرين على ذلك وعلى  ما هو أعظم وهو  تسوية بنانه أي أصابعه بأن نجعلها كخف البعير أو حوافر  الحمير، فيصبح  يتناول الطعام بفمه كالكلب والبغل والحمار.
 وقوله {بل4 يريد الأنسان  ليفجر5 أمامه} أي ما يجهل الإنسان قدرة خالقه  على إعادة خلقه ولكنه يريد أن  يواصل فجوره مستقبله كله فلا يتوب من ذنوبه  ولا يؤوب من معاصيه لأن شهواته  مستحكمة فيه، وقوله تعالى {يسأل أيان يوم  القيامة؟} يخبر تعالى عن المنكر  للبعث من أحل مواصلة الفجور من زنا وشرب  خمور بأنه يقول أيان يوم القيامة  استبعادا واستنكارا 
وتسويفا للتوبة فبين تعالى له وقت مجيئه بقوله  {فإذا برق البصر6} أي عند  الموت بأن تحير واندهش {وخسف القمر} أي أظلم وذهب  ضوءه، {وجمع الشمس  والقمر} أي ذهب ضوءهما وذلك في بداية الانقلاب الكوني  الذي تنتهي فيه هذه  الحياة {يقول الأنسان} الكافر {يومئذ أين المفر؟} أي  إلى أين الفرار يا  ترى؟ قال تعالى {كلا} أي لا فرار اليوم من قبضة الجبار  أيها الإنسان  الكافر {لا وزر} أي لا حصن ولا ملتجأ وإنما {إلى ربك} اليوم  {المستقر} أي  الانتهاء والاستقرار إما إلى جنة وإما لإلى نار وقوله تعالى  {ينبأ الأنسان  يومئذ بما قدم وأخر} أي يوم تقوم الساعة يخبر الإنسان من قبل  ربه تعالى  بما قدم من أعماله في حياته الخير والشر سواء وبما أخر بعد موته  من سنة  حسنة سنها أو سيئة كذلك وقوله تعالى {بل الأنسان على نفسه بصيرة  ولو ألقى  معاذيره} أي عندما يتقدم الإنسان للاستنطاق فيخبر بما قدم وأخر  هناك يحاول  أن يتنصل من بعض ذنوبه فتنطق جوارحه ويختم على لسانه فيتخذ من  جوارحه  شهود عليه فتلك البصيرة7ولو ألقى معاذيره8 واعتذر ولا يقبل منه ذلك  لكونه  شاهدا على نفسه بجوارحه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان إفضال الله على العبد في خلقه وتركيب أعضائه.
3- معجزة قرآنية أثبتها العلم الصناعي الحديث وهي عدم تسوية خطوط الأصابع.
4- فكما خالف تعالى بين الإنسان والإنسان وبين صوت وصوت فرق بين خطوط الأصابع فلذا استعملت في الإمضاءات وقبلت في الشهادات.
5- تقرير مبدأ أن المؤمن يثاب على ما أخر من سنة حسنة يعمل بها بعده كما يأثم بترك السنة السيئة يعمل بها كذلك بعده.
__________
1  في (لا) هنا توجيهان الأول ما آثره ابن جرير وهو ما اخترناه في التفسير,   وأنها نافية لدعوى سابقة إبطالا لها والكلام بعدها مستأنف. والثاني أنها  أي  (لا) حرف نفي أدخل على (أقسم) لقصد المبالغة في تحقيق حرمة المقسم به  بحيث  يوهم السامع أن المتكلم يهم أن يقسم ثم يترك القسم مخافة الحنث  بالمقسم به  فيقول لا أقسم به ولا أقسم بأعز منه عندي، والمراد تأكيد القسم  ووجه ثالث  وهي أنها مزيدة لتقوية الكلام.
2 لتبعثن هو جواب القسم.
3 بلى حرف إبطال للنفي أي بل نجمعها أي العظام المتفرقة حال كوننا قادرين على ذلك وعلى ما هو أعظم وهو تسوية بنانه.
4  بل هنا للإضراب الانتقالي من تقريره حقيقة إلى أخرى أعجب وأغرب وهي  الكشف  عن سر إنكار الملاحدة للبعث وهو مواصلتهم الفجور عن كل خلق ودين  ومروءة  وأدب لانهزامهم لشهواتهم البهيمية.
5 اللام في ليفجر هي اللام التي يكثر وقوعها بعد مادتي الأمر والإرادة نحو وأمرت لأعدل بينكم ويريد الله ليبين لكم، وقول كثير:
أريد لأنسى حبها فكأنهما
تمثل لي ليلي بكل مكان
وينصب الفعل بعدها بأن مضمرة وهل للتعليل أو زائدة خلاف.
6 قرأ نافع برق البصر بفتح الراء ومعناه لمع من شدة شخوصه فهو لا يطرف وقرأ برق بكسر الراء ومعناه دهش وتحير. وهذا عند موت الإنسان.
7  البصيرة جائز أن يراد بها الملكان بقرينة. ولو ألقى معاذيره أي لو أرخى   ستوره إذ الستر بلغة اليمن المعذار وجائز أن يكون المراد بها الإنسان نفسه   أي حجة على نفسه وما في التفسير أولى بمعناها.
8 المعاذير أسم جمع معذرة  وليس جمعا، لأن معذرة حقه أن يجمع على معاذر  كمقبرة ومقابر، والمراد من  معاذر الإنسان: ما يعتذر به كقولهم: ما جاءنا  بشير ولا نذير وقولهم {رب  ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا} وقولهم {هؤلاء أضلونا}  وقولهم {والله ربنا ما كنا  مشركين} .
*****************************
لا  تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به (16) إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه (17) فإذا قرأناه  فاتبع  قرآنه (18) ثم إن علينا بيانه (19) كلا بل تحبون العاجلة (20)  وتذرون  الآخرة (21) وجوه يومئذ ناضرة (22) إلى ربها ناظرة (23) ووجوه  يومئذ باسرة  (24) تظن أن يفعل بها فاقرة (25) 
شرح الكلمات:
لا تحرك به لسانك: أي لا تحرك بالقرآن لسانك قبل فراغ جبريل منه.
لتعجل به: أي مخافة أن يتفلت منك.
إن علينا جمعه: أي في صدرك.
وقرآنه: أي قراءتك له بحيث نجريه على لسانك.
فإذا قرأناه: أي قرأه جبريل عليك.
فاتبع قرآنه: أي استمع قراءته.
ثم إن علينا بيانه: أي لك بتفهيمك ما يشكل عليك من معانيه.
كلا: أي ليس الأمر كما تزعمون أنه لا بعث ولا جزاء.
تحبون العاجلة: أي الدنيا فيعملون لها.
وتذرون الآخرة: أم ويتركون الآخرة فلا يعملون لها.
ناضرة: أي حسنة مضيئة.
إلى ربها ناظرة: أي إلى الله تعالى ربها ناظرة بحيث لا تحجب عنه تعالى.
باسرة: أي كالحة مسودة عابسة.
تظن: أي توقن.
أن يفعل بها فاقرة: أي داهية عظيمة تكسر فقار الظهر.
معنى الآيات:
لما  ندد تعالى بالمعرضين عن القرآن المكذبين به وبالبعث والجزاء ذكر في  هذه  الآيات المقبلين على القرآن المسارعين إلى تلقيه فكانت المناسبة بين  هذه  الآيات وسابقتها المقابلة بالتضاد.
فقال تعالى مؤدبا رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم {لا تحرك به1} أي بالقرآن {لسانك} قبل فراغ جبريل من قراءته عليك. 
إذ  كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصا على القرآن يخاف أن يتفلت منه شيء فأكرمه   ربه بالتخفيف عليه وطمأنه أن لا يفقد منه شيئا فقال له {لا تحرك به لسانك   لتعجل به} مخافة أن يتفلت منك {إن علينا جمعه} أي في صدرك {وقرآنه} على   لسانك حيث نسهل ذلك ونجريه على لسانك، {فإذا قرأناه} أي قرأه جبريل عليك   {فاستمع} له ثم اقرأه كما قرأه واعمل بشرائعه وأحكامه. وقوله تعالى {ثم إن   علينا بيانه2} أي إنا نبين لك ما يشكل عليك من معانيه حتى تعمل بكل ما طلب   منك أن تعمل به. وقوله تعالى {كلا بل تحبون العاجلة وتذرون الآخرة} عاد   السياق الكريم إلى تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء والتي عليها وعلى الإيمان   بالله مدار الإصلاح والتهذيب فقال {كلا3} أي ليس كما تدعون من عدم إمكان   البعث والجزاء لأنكم تعلمون أن القادر على إيجادكم اليوم وإعدامكم غدا قادر   على إيجادكم مرة أخرى، ولكن الذي جعلكم تكذبون بالبعث والجزاء هو حبكم   للحياة العاجلة أي الدنيا وما فيها من لذات وشهوات، وترككم للآخرة أي   للحياة الآخرة لأنها تكلفكم الصلاة والصيام والجهاد، والتخلي عن كثير من   اللذات والشهوات.
 بعد أن كشف عن نفسيات المكذبين توبيخا لهم وتقريعا  عرض على أنظارهم منظرا  حيا وصورة ناطقة لما يتجاهلونه من شأن الآخرة فقال  {وجوه يومئذ} أي يوم  إذ تقوم القيامة {ناضرة} أي حسنة4مضيئة مشرقة لأن  أرواح أصحابها كانت في  الدنيا مشرقة بنور الإيمان وصالح الأعمال {إلى ربها5  ناظرة} سعيدة بلقاء  ربها مكرمة بالنظر إليه وهي في جواره {ووجوه يومئذ  باسرة} أي كالحة مسودة  عابسة وذلك لأن أرواح أصحابها كانت في الدنيا تعيش  على ظلمة الكفر وعفن  الذنوب ودخان المعاصي فانطبعت النفس على الوجه فهي  باسرة حالكة عابسة  {تظن} أي توقن أي الوجوه والمراد أصحابها {أن يفعل6 بها  فاقرة} أي داهية  عظيمة تكسر فقار الظهر منها وهي القاؤه {في سقر وما أدراك  ما سقر لا تبقي  ولا تذر لواحة للبشر عليها تسعة عشر} فاذكروا هذا يابشر!!
__________
1  روى الترمذي عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم إذا نزل عليه القرآن يحرك به لسانه يريد أن يحفظه فأنزل الله  تعالى  {ولا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به} فكان يحرك شفتيه، وحرك سفيان شفتيه.  قال  الترمذي هذا حديث حسن صحيح.
2 أي تفسير ما فيه من الحدود والحلال والحرام وكيفيات العبادات وجائز أن يبين له الوعد والوعيد بتحقيقهما.
3 كلا حرف ردع إبطال وفي التفسير بيان ما أبطل بها.
4 وشاهد هذا الحديث: "نضر الله امرءا سمع مقالتي فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها".
5  نفى المعتزلة والخوارج وعامة الفرق الضالة نفوا رؤية الله تعالى في  الدار  الآخرة وردوا بذلك الكتاب والسنة فهذه الآية صريحة في جواز النظر  إلى وجه  الله تعالى وآية المطففين. {إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون} فغيرهم  من أهل  الإيمان وصالح الأعمال غير محجوبين, ومن السنة حديث البخاري وغيره "  إنكم  سترون ربكم عيانا كما ترون هذا القمر لا تضامون في رؤيته فإن  استطعتم ألا  تغلبوا على صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها فافعلوا" (متفق  عليه) وأحاديث  أخرى ويكفي إجماع أهل السنة والجماعة.
6 الفقرة بكسر الفاء وتفتح والجمع فقر وفقار وفقر وفقرات وفقرات خرزات الظهر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإنسان
الحلقة (859)
**سورة الإنسان
مدنية وآياتها إحدى وثلاثون آية*
*المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 479الى صــــ 485)*
*
*

*
كلا  إذا بلغت التراقي (26) وقيل من راق (27) وظن أنه الفراق (28) والتفت   الساق  بالساق (29) إلى ربك يومئذ المساق (30) فلا صدق ولا صلى (31) ولكن   كذب  وتولى (32) ثم ذهب إلى أهله يتمطى (33) أولى لك فأولى (34) ثم أولى لك    فأولى (35) أيحسب الأنسان أن يترك سدى (36) ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى  (37)   ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى (38) فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى (39)  أليس  ذلك  بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى (40)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا بلغت: أي النفس.
التراقي: جمع ترقوة أي عظام الحلق.
وقيل من راق: أي وقال من حوله من عواده أو ممرضيه هل هناك من يرقيه ليشفى؟ .
وظن أنه الفراق: أي أيقن أنه للدنيا لبلوغ الروح الحلقوم.
والتفت الساق بالساق: أي التقت إحدى ساقيه بالأخرى أو التفت شدة فراق الدنيا بشدة إقبال الآخرة وما فيها من أهوال.
إلى ربك يومئذ المساق: أي إذا بلغت الروح الحلقوم تساق إلى ربها وخالقها لتلقى جزاءها.
فلا صدق ولا صلى: أي الإنسان الذي يحسب أن لن يجمع الله عظامه ما صدق ولا صلى.
ولكن كذب: أي بالقرآن.
وتولى: أي عن الإيمان.
يتمطى: أي يتبختر في مشيته إعجابا بنفسه.
أولى لك: أي وليك المكروه أيها المعجب بنفسه المكذب بلقاء ربه.
فأولى: أي فهو أولى بك.
ثم أولى لك فأولى: أي وليك المكروه مرة ثانية فأولى فهو أولى بك أيضا.
أن يترك سدى: أي مهملا لا يكلف في الدنيا ولا يحاسب ويجزى في الآخرة.
تمنى: أي تصب في الرحم.
فخلق فسوى: أي خلق الله منها الإنسان فسواه بتعديل أعضائه.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء فقوله تعالى {كلا} أي   ليس  الأمر كما تحسب أيها الإنسان أن الله لا يجمع عظامك ولا يحييك ولا   يجزيك  انظر إليك وأنت على فراش الموت إلى أين يكون مساقك إذا بلغت روحك   التراقي1  من عظام حلقك وقال عوادك وممرضوك هل من راق يريقك أو طبيب يداويك   وأيقنت  أنه الفراق لدنياك وأهلك وذويك، والتفت ساقك اليمنى باليسرى2  وشدة  فراقك  الدنيا بشدة إقبالك على الآخرة هنا انظر إلى أين يذهب بك أما  جسمك  فإلى  مقره في الأرض تواريك، وأما روحك فإلى ربك ليحكم فيك. وقد كذبت   بآياته  وكفرت بآلائه.
 فلا صدقت ولا صليت، ولكن كذبت وتوليت كان هذا نصيبك من  دينك، وأما دنياك،   فقد كنت تتمطى استكبارا وتتبختر إعجابا. إذا {أولى3 لك  فأولى} أي وليك   الهلاك في الدنيا {ثم أولى لك فأولى} أي وليك العذاب في  الآخرة وعودة إلى   تقريعك وتوبيخك يا من كفرت ربك وتنكرت لأصلك اسمع ما يقال  لك أحسبت أنك   تترك سدى، تعيش سبهللا، لا تؤمر ولا تنهى، لا يؤخذ منك ولا  تعطي كلا ألم   تك قبل كفرك وجحودك نطفة قطرة ماء من مني تمنى قل بلى أو أولى  لك فأولى،   ثم كنت علقة فخلقك الله جل جلاله منها فسوى خلقك بتعديل أعضائك  فجعل من   نوعك الذكر والأنثى. قل لي بربك هل تنكر ذلك فإن قلت لا. قلنا أليس  الله   بقادر على أن يحي الموتى؟ سبحانك اللهم بلى.4
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الرقية إذا كانت بالقرآن أو الكلم الطيب.
2- التنويه بشأن الزكاة والصلاة فرائض ونوافل.
3- تحريم العجب والكبرياء والتبختر في المشي.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
5- الإنسان لم يخلق عبثا والكون كله كذلك.
6- مشروعية قول سبحانك اللهم بلى لمن قرأ هذه الآية أو سمعها إماما كان أو مأموما وهي {أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى}
__________
1 التراقي جمع ترقوة وهي العظام المكتفة لنقرة النحر موضع الحشرجة قال دريد بن الصمة
ورب عظيمة دافعت عنهم
وقد بلغت نفوسهم التراقي
2  أي التفت شدة فراقك الدنيا بشدة إقبالك على الآخرة هذا أحد وجهين في   تفسير  الآية وفي التفسير كلا الوجهين إلا أن في هذا خفاء فأوضحته هنا.
3 ما  هناك حاجة إلى أن يقال هذا في أبي جهل إذ هو خطاب لكل إنسان كافر   مشرك ضال  وسواء كان قد مضى أهو حاضر اليوم أو يأتي غدا إذ لفظ الإنسان في   قوله تعالى  أيحسب الإنسان لفظ عام) .
4 لقد أستمالني الأسلوب الأدبي فأخذت أخاطب  الإنسان الهالك مقرعا موبخا   بما تضمنته الآيات فهم مدلولها للاتعاظ  والاهتداء بهديها، فإن لم يك هذا   مرضيا فاعف عني واغفر لي. آمين.
******************************  *******
سورة الإنسان
مدنية وآياتها إحدى وثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل  أتى على الأنسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شيئا مذكورا (1) إنا خلقنا   الأنسان  من نطفة أمشاج نبتليه فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا (2) إنا هديناه السبيل   إما شاكرا  وإما كفورا (3) إنا أعتدنا للكافرين سلاسلا وأغلالا وسعيرا (4)   إن الأبرار  يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا (5) عينا يشرب بها عباد  الله  يفجرونها  تفجيرا (6) يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا (7)   ويطعمون الطعام  على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا (8) إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله   لا نريد منكم جزاء  ولا شكورا (9) إنا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا   (10) فوقاهم الله شر  ذلك اليوم ولقاهم نضرة وسرورا (11) وجزاهم بما صبروا   جنة وحريرا (12)
شرح الكلمات:
هل أتى: أي قد أتى.
على الإنسان: أي آدم عليه السلام.
حين من الدهر: أي أربعون سنة.
لم يكن شيئا مذكورا: أي لا نباهة ولا رفعة له لأنه طين لازب وحمأ مسنون وذلك قبل أن ينفخ الله تعالى فيه الروح.
أمشاج: أي أخلاط من ماء المرأة وماء الرجل.
نبتليه: أي نختبر بالتكاليف بالأمر والنهي عند تأهله لذلك بالبلوغ والعقل.
إنا هديناه السبيل: أي بينا له طريق الهدى ببعثة الرسل وإنزال الكتب.
إنا أعتدنا: أي هيأنا.
سلاسل: أي يسحبون بها في نار جهنم.
وأغلالا: أي في أعناقهم.
وسعيرا: أي نارا مسعرة مهيجة.
إن الأبرار: أي المطيعين لله ورسوله الصادقين في إيمانهم وأقوالهم وأحوالهم.
مزاجها: أي ما تمزج به وتخلط.
يفجرونها: أي يجرونها ويسيلونها حيث شاءوا.
شره مستطيرا: أي ممتدا طويلا فاشيا منتشرا.
عبوسا: أي تكلح الوجوه من طوله وشدته.
نضرة وسرورا: أي حسنا ووضاءة في وجوههم وفرحا في قلوبهم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {هل أتى1 على الأنسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شيئا مذكورا} يخبر   تعالى  عن آدم أبي البشر عليه السلام أنه أتى عليه حين من الدهر قد يكون   أربعين  سنة وهو صورة من طين لا روح فيها، فلم يكن في ذلك الوقت له نباهة   أو رفعة  فيذكر. هذا الإنسان الأول آدم أخبر تعالى عن بدء أمره. وقوله {إنا   خلقنا  الأنسان من نطفة أمشاج} يخبر تعالى عن الإنسان الذي هو ابن آدم  أنه  خلقه من  نطفة وهي2ما ينطف ويقطر من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة، ومعنى  أمشاج3
أخلاط  من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة فهذا مبدأ خلق الإنسان ابن آدم. وقوله   {نبتليه4}  أي نختبره بالتكاليف بالأمر والنهي وذلك عند تأهله لذلك بالبلوغ   والعقل  ولذلك جعله سميعا بصيرا إذ بوجود السمع والبصر معا أو بأحدهما  يتم  التكليف  فإن انعدما فلا تكليف لعدم القدرة عليه. وقوله تعالى {إنا  هديناه  السبيل}  أي بينا له طريق الهدى ببعثة الرسل وإنزال الكتب واستبان  له بذلك  أيضا طريق  الغي والردى إذ هما النجدان إن عرف أحدهما عرف الثاني  وهو في  ذلك إما5 أن  يسلك سبيل الهدى فيكون شكورا، وإما أن يسلك سبيل الغي  والردى  فيكون كفورا،  والشكور المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه المطيع لربه، 
والكفور المكذب بآيات  الله ولقائه. وقوله تعالى {إنا3 أعتدنا للكافرين}   الآيات شروع في بيان ما  أعد لكل من سالكي سبيل الرشد وسالكي سبيل الغي   فقال بادئا بما أعد لسالكي  سبيل الغي موجزا في بيان ما أعد لهم من عذاب   بخلاف ما أعد لسالكي سبيل  الرشد فإنه نعيم تفصيله محبوب والإطناب في بيانه   مرغوب فقال {إنا أعتدنا  للكافرين سلاسلا وأغلالا} يسحبون بها في النار،   وأغلالا تغل بها أيديهم في  أعناقهم وسعيرا متأججا وجحيما مستعرا. هذا  موجز  ما أعد لسالكي سبيل الغي  أما سالكي سبيل الرشد فقد بينه بقوله {إن   الأبرار4} أي المؤمنين المطيعين  في صدق لله والرسول {يشربون من كأس} ملأى   شرابا مزاجها كافورا ومزجت  بالكافور لبرودته وبياض لونه وطيب رائحته عينا   يشرب بها5 عباد الله لعذوبة  مائها وصفائه أصبحت كأنها أداة يشرب بها  ولذا  قال يشرب بها ولم يقل يشرب  منها وقوله يفجرونها تفجيرا أي يجرونها   ويسيلونها حيث شاءوا من غرفهم  وقصورهم ومجالس سعادتهم. وقوله {يوفون   بالنذر} قطع الحديث عن نعيمهم ليذكر  بعض فضائلهم ترغيبا في فعلهم ونعيمهم،   ثم يعود إلى عرض النعيم فقال {يوفون  بالنذر}  أي كانوا في دار الدنيا   يوفون بالنذر وهو ما يلتزمونه من طاعات  لربهم كالصلاة والصيام والحج   والصدقات تقربا 
إلى ربهم وتزلفا إليه  ليحرزوا رضاه عنهم وتلك غاية مناهم. وقوله يخافون   يوما كان شره مستطيرا10  أي وكانوا في حياتهم يخافون يوم الحساب يوم العقاب   يوما كان شره منتشرا ومع  ذلك يطعمون الطعام على حبه أي مع حبهم وشهوتهم   له ورغبتهم فيه، يطعمونه  مسكينا فقيرا مسكنه الفقر وأذلته الحاجة، ويتيما   لا عائل له ولا مال عنده،  وأسيرا سجينا بعيد الدار نائي المزار لا يعرف  له  أصل ولا فصل يطعمونهم  ولسان حالهم أو قالهم يقول إنما نطعمكم لوجه  الله  لا نريد منكم جزاء  تجازوننا به في يوم ما من الأيام ولا شكورا  ينالنا  منكم. إنا نخاف من ربنا  يوما عبوسا أي كالح الوجه مسودا ثقيلا  طويلا لا  يطاق. واستجاب الله لهم  وحقق بفضله مناهم فوقاهم الله شر ذلك  اليوم العبوس  القمطرير، ولقاهم نضرة  في وجوههم وسرورا في قلوبهم وجزاهم  بما صبروا على  فعل الصالحات وعن ترك  المحرمات جنة وحريرا، وما سيذكر بعد  في الآيات  التاليات.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان نشأة الإنسان الأب والإنسان الأبن وما تدل عليه من إفضال الله وإكرامه لعباده.
2- حاستا السمع والبصر وجودهما معا أو وجود إحداهما ضروري للتكليف مع ضميمة العقل.
3-  بيان أن الإنسان أمامه طريقان فيسلك أيهما شاء وكل طريق ينتهي به إلى   غاية  فطريق الرشد يوصل إلى الجنة دار النعيم، وطريق الغي يوصل إلى دار   الشقاء  الجحيم.
4- وجوب الوفاء بالنذر فمن نذر شيئا لله وجب أن يفي بنذره إلا  أن ينذر   معصية فلا يجوز له الوفاء11 بنذره فيها فمن قال لله على أن أصوم  يوم أو   شهر كذا وجب عليه أن يصوم ومن قال لله علي أن لا أصل رحمي، أو أن لا  أصلي   ركعة مثلا فلا يجوز له الوفاء بنذره وليصل رحمه وليصل صلاته ولا  كفارة   عليه.
5- الترغيب في إطعام الطعام للمحتاجين إليه من فقير ويتيم وأسير.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري بمعنى أتى على الإنسان كذا. وجائز أن يكون المراد من الإنسان غير آدم وكونه آدم هو المراد من الآية أولى.
2 يقال مشج الشيء يمشجه أي خلطه فهو ممشوج ومشيج مثل مخلوط وخليط وهل أمشاج جمع مشج على وزن سبب وأسباب أو هو مفرد خلاف.
3 من نطفة أي من ماء يقطر وهو المني وكل ماء قليل في وعاء فهو نطفة كقول عبد الله بن رواحة:
مالي أراك تكرهين الجنة
هل أنت إلا نطفة في شنة
4 الجملة حالية من الإنسان.
5  إما حرف تفصيل وهو بسيط عند الجمهور وقال سيبويه هو مركب حرف إن الشرطية    وما النافية، ولما تجردت إن من الشرطية وما من النفي أصبحت إما حرف  تفصيل   بسيط في الواقع وليس مركبا.
6 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا لأنها واقعة موقع جواب للسؤال عن حال كل من الشاكر والكفور فكان الكلام بيانا لحال كل منهما.
7  الأبرار جمع بر وبار، وهو المكثر من فعل البر الذي هو الخير ولذا كان   البر  من أسماء الله تعالى، قال تعالى: إنا كنا ندعوه من قبل إنه هو البر   الرحيم  ويجمع البر على بررة.
8 جائز أن تكون الباء في بها بمعنى من التبعيضية  وجائز أن يكون يشرب مضمنا   معنى يروى أي يروى بها عباد الله ومن شواهد هذه  الباء قول الشاعر:
شربت بماء البحر ثم تدفقت
متى لجج خضر لهن نئيح
متى بمعنى في والنئيح مر سريع مع صوت والشاهد قي بماء البحر.
9 النذر هو ما يوجبه المكلف على نفسه في الطاعة بحيث لو لم يوجبه لم يلزمه.
10 يقال استطار الحريق إذا انتشر قال حسان
وهان على سراة بني لؤي
حريق بالبويرة مستطير
قال قتادة استطار والله شر ذلك اليوم حتى ملأ السموات والأرض.
11 ما يروى عن فاطمة وعلي رضي الله عنهما في مرض الحسنين وما نذرا لله في شأنهما حديث موضوع باطل رده أهل العلم جملة وتفصيلا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإنسان
الحلقة (860)
**سورة الإنسان
مدنية وآياتها إحدى وثلاثون آية*
*المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 486الى صــــ 490)*
*
*
*

متكئين  فيها على الأرائك لا يرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا (13) ودانية عليهم  ظلالها  وذللت قطوفها تذليلا (14) ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت  قواريرا  (15) قوارير من فضة قدروها تقديرا (16) ويسقون فيها كأسا كان  مزاجها  زنجبيلا (17) عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا (18) ويطوف عليهم ولدان  مخلدون إذا  رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا (19) وإذا رأيت ثم رأيت نعيما  وملكا كبيرا (20)  عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم  ربهم شرابا طهورا  (21) إن هذا كان لكم جزاء وكان سعيكم مشكورا (22)
شرح الكلمات:
على الأرائك: أي على الأسرة بالحجلة واحد الأرائك أريكة.
ولا زمهريرا: أي ولا برد شديدا ولا قمرا إذ هي تضاء من نفسها.
ودانية: أي قريبة منهم ظلال أشجار الجنة.
وذللت قطوفها تذليلا: أي بحيث ينالها المؤمن قائما وقاعدا ومضطجعا.
وأكواب: أي أقداح بلا عرا.
من فضة: أي يرى باطنها من ظاهرها.
قدروها تقديرا: أي على قدر الشاربين بلا زيادة ولا نقص.
ويسقون فيها كأسا2: أي خمرا.
كان مزاجها زنجبيلا: أي ما تمزج وتخلط به زنجبيلا.
مخلدون: أي بصفة الولدان لا يشيبون.
لؤلؤا منثورا: أي من سلكه أو من صدفه لحسنهم وجمالهم وانتشارهم في الخدمة.
وإذا رأيت ثم: أي في الجنة رأيت نعيما لا يوصف وملكا واسعا لا يقدر.
ثياب سندس: أي حرير.
وإستبرق: أي ما غلظ من الديباج.
وحلوا: أي تحليهم الملائكة بها.
شرابا طهورا: أي فائقا على النوعين السابقين ولذا أسند سقيه إلى الله عز وجل.
إن هذا: أي النعيم.
مشكورا: أي مرضيا مقبولا.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في ذكر ما أعد الله تعالى للأبرار من عباده المؤمنين   المتقين فقال تعالى 1 {متكئين} في الجنة {على الأرائك3} التي هي الأسرة   بالحجال {لا يرون فيها} أي في الجنة {شمسا ولا زمهريرا} إن كان المراد   بالشمس الكوكب المعروف فالزمهرير القمر، فلا الشمس في الجنة ولا قمر وإن   كان المراد بالشمس الحر فالزمهرير البرد وليس في الجنة حر ولا برد وكلا   المعنيين مراد وواقع فلا شمس في الجنة ولا قمر لعدم الحاجة إليهما ولا حر   ولا برد كذلك.
 {ودانية عليهم ظلالها} أي قريبة منهم أشجارها فهي تظللهم  ويجدون فيها لذة  التظليل وراحته ومتعته وإن لم يكن هناك شمس تستلزم الظل.  {وذللت قطوفها  تذليلا} أي ما يقطف من ثمار أشجارها مذلل لهم بحيث يناله  القائم والقاعد  والمضطجع فلا شوك ولا بعد فيه سهل التناول لأن الدار دار  نعيم وسعادة  وراحة وروح وريحان {ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة} أي يطوف عليهم  الخدم  الوصفاء بآنية من فضة ومن ذهب {وأكواب} أي أقداح لا عرى لها كانت  بفضل  الله وإكرامه {قواريرا قواريرا من فضة} يرى باطنها من ظاهرها لصفائها   مادتها فضة وصفاؤها صفاء الزجاج ولذا سميت قارورة وجمعت على قوارير.   {قدروها تقديرا} أي قدرها الخدم الطائفون عليهم بحيث لا تزيد فتفيض4 ولا   تنقص فلا يجمل منظرها. وقوله {ويسقون فيها كأسا} أي خمرا {كان مزاجها} أي   ما تمزج به {زنجبيلا}
من عين في الجنة {تسمى سلسبيلا5} .
 وقوله 
تعالى  {ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون} أي ويطوف على أولئك الأبرار في الجنة  ولدان  غلمان مخلدون لا يهرمون ولا يموتون حالهم دائما حال الغلمان لا  تتغير {إذا  رأيتهم} ونظرت إليهم {حسبتهم} في جمالهم وانتشارهم في الخدمة  هنا وهناك  {لؤلؤا منثورا} . ويقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  {وإذا رأيت  ثم} أي هناك في الجنة {رأيت نعيما} لا يوصف {وملكا كبيرا} لا  يقادر قدره  {عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق} يخبر تعالى أن عاليهم أي فوقهم  ثياب سندس  أي حرير خضر واستبرق وهو ما غلظ من الديباج. وثياب من استبرق  بعضها بطائن  وبعضها ظهائر البطائن ما يكون تحت الظهائر وقوله تعالى {وحلوا  أساور من  فضة} أي وحلاهم ربهم وهم في دار كرامته أساور من فضة ومن ذهب  أيضا إذ يحذف6  المقابل لدلالة المذكور عليه نحو سرابيل تقيكم الحر أي  وأخرى تقيكم البرد  وقوله {وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا} 7 هذا غير ما ذكر فيما  تقدم هذا إكرام خاص  وهو أن الله تعالى هو الذي يسقيهم وأن هذا الشراب  بالغ مبلغا عظيما في  الطهارة لوصفه بالطهور. ويقال لهم تكريما لهم وتشويقا  لغيرهم من أهل الدنيا  الذين يسمعون هذا الخطاب التكريمي إن هذا النعيم من  جنات وعيون وأرائك  وغلمان وطعام وشراب ولباس وما إلى ذلك {كان لكم جزاء}  على إيمانكم وتقواكم  {وكان سعيكم} أي عملكم في الدنيا {مشكورا} أي مرضيا  مقبولا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر صور الجزاء الأخروي.
2- حرمة استعمال أواني الذهب والفضة لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "هي لهم في الدنيا ولنا في الآخرة".
3- حرمة الخمر لحديث "من شرب الخمر في الدنيا لا يشربها في الآخرة إن مات مستحلا لها"
4- مشروعية اتخاذ خدم صالحين يخدمون المرء ويحسن إليهم.
5- حرمة لبس الحرير على الرجال وإباحته للنساء، وكالحرير الذهب أيضا.
__________
1 في عرف الأولين إطلاق الكأس على الخمر فلا يقال كأس ما لم يكن بها خمر فلذا يطلقون لفظ الكأس على الخمر والآية شاهد ذلك.
2 متكئين منصوب على الحال وصاحب الحال الضمير في وجزاهم.
3  الأريكة السرير بالحجلة والحجلة كله تنصب على السرير لتقي الحر والشمس  ولا  يقال في السرير أريكة ما لم يكن بالحجال كما لا يقال للسجل سجلا ما لم  تكن  الدلو ملأى ولا الذنوب ذنوبا ما لم يكن ملأى، ولا يقال للكأس كأس ما  لم  تكن ملأى بالخمر ولا يقال مهدي للطبق ما لم تكن عليه الهدية.
4 التقدير لكل من أحجامها والمشروب الذي بها.
5 يقال شراب سلس وسلسال وسلسل وسلسبيل ما كان في غاية السلاسة.
6  ومن سورة فاطر يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب، وفي سورة الحج يحلون فيها من   أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا. قيل حلي الرجل الفضة وحلي النساء الذهب، وقيل تارة   يلبسون الفضة وتارة يلبسون الذهب ومن الجائز أن يجمع لهم بين الفضة والذهب   ليكون لأحدهم سواران من فضة وسواران من ذهب.
7 قال علي رضي الله عنه في  قوله تعالى {وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا} قال: إذا  توجه أهل الجنة إلى الجنة  مروا بشجرة يخرج من تحت ساقها عينان فيشربون من  إحداهما لتجري عليهم بنضرة  النعيم فلا تتغير أبشارهم ولا تشعث أشعارهم  أبدا ثم يشربون من الأخرى فيخرج  ما في بطونهم من الأذى ثم تستقبلهم خزنة  الجنة فيقولون سلام عليكم طبتم  فادخلوها خالدين.
******************************  *******
إنا  نحن نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا (23) فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تطع منهم آثما  أو  كفورا (24) واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلا (25) ومن الليل فاسجد له وسبحه  ليلا  طويلا (26) إن هؤلاء يحبون العاجلة ويذرون وراءهم يوما ثقيلا (27)  نحن  خلقناهم وشددنا أسرهم وإذا شئنا بدلنا أمثالهم تبديلا (28) إن هذه  تذكرة  فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا (29) وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله إن  الله كان  عليما حكيما (30) يدخل من يشاء في رحمته والظالمين أعد لهم عذابا  أليما  (31) 
شرح الكلمات:
نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا: أي شيئا فشيئا ولم ننزله جملة واحدة لحكمة بالغة.
فاصبر لحكم ربك: أي عليك بحمل رسالتك وإبلاغها إلى الناس.
ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا: الآثم هنا عتبة بن ربيعة والكفور الوليد بن المغيرة.
واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلا: أي صل الصبح والظهر والعصر.
ومن الليل فاسجد له: أي صل صلاة المغرب والعشاء.
وسبحه ليلا طويلا: أي تهجد بالليل نافلة لك.
يحبون العاجلة: أي الدنيا.
ويذرون وراءهم يوما ثقيلا: أي يوم القيامة.
وشددنا أسرهم: أي قوينا أعضاءهم ومفاصلهم.
وإذا شئنا بدلنا أمثالهم تبديلا: أي جعلنا أمثالهم في الخلقة بدلا منهم بعد أن نهلكهم.
إن هذه تذكرة: أي عظة للناس.
اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا: أي طريقا إلى مرضاته وجواره بالإيمان والعمل الصالح وترك 
الشرك والمعاصي.
في رحمته: أي الجنة.
أعد لهم عذابا أليما: أي في النار والأليم ذو الألم الموجع.
معنى الآيات:
لقد  عرض المشركون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرضا مفاده أن يترك  دعوة  الله تعالى إلى عبادته وتوحيده ويعبد ربه وحده ويترك المشركين فيما  هم فيه  وله مقابل ذلك مال أو أزواج أو رئاسة وما إلى ذلك فأبى الله تعالى  له ذلك  وأنزل قوله {إنا نحن1 نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا فاصبر2 لحكم ربك}  على تحمل  رسالتك وتبليغها إلى الناس {ولا تطع منهم} أي من مشركي قريش  {آثما} كأبي  جهل وعتبة بن ربيعة {ولا كفورا} كالوليد بن المغيرة أي لا  تطعهما فيما طلبا  إليك وعرضا عليك، وواصل دعوتك واستعن بالصلاة والتسبيح  والذكر والدعاء،  وفي قوله تعالى {بكرة وأصيلا} 3 إشارة إلى صلاة الصبح  والظهر والعصر، وفي  قوله {ومن4 الليل فاسجد له} إشارة إلى صلاة المغرب  والعشاء، وقوله {وسبحه  ليلا طويلا} صريح في انه التهجد إذ الصلاة نعم  العون للعبد ولذا كان صلى  الله عليه وسلم إذا حز به أمر فزع إلى الصلاة  وقوله تعالى {إن هؤلاء يحبون5  العاجلة} أي الدنيا يعني بهم كفار قريش  يحبون الدنيا وسميت بالعاجلة لأنها  ذاهبة مسرعة، {ويذرون 6وراءهم يوما  ثقيلا} هو يوم القيامة قلم يؤمنوا ولم  يعملوا بما يسعدهم فيه ويذكرهم  تعالى بأنه خالقهم وقادر على تبديلهم بغيرهم  فيقول {نحن خلقناهم} أي  أوجدناهم من العدم {وشددنا أسرهم7} أي قوينا  ظهورهم وأعضاءهم ومفاصلهم  {وإذا شئنا بدلنا أمثالهم تبديلا} أي جعلنا  أمثالهم في الخلقة بدلا عنهم  وأهلكناهم ولو شاء تعالى ذلك لكان ولكنه لم  يشأ مع أنه في كل قرن يبدل  جيلا بجيل هذا يميته وهذا يحييه وهو على كل شيء  قدير. وفي خاتمة هذه  السورة المشتملة على أنواع من الهدايات الكثيرة يقول  تعالى {إن هذه تذكرة}  أي هذه السورة موعظة {فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا}  طريقا إلى رضاه أولا  ثم مجاورته في الملكوت الأعلى 
ثانيا، ولما أعطى  تعالى المشيئة قيدها بأن يشاء الله ذلك المطلوب أولا،  ومن هنا وجب الافتقار  إلى الله تعالى بدعائه والضراعة إليه وهو قوله {وما  تشاءون إلا أن يشاء  الله} إن الله كان عليما بخلقه وبما يصلحهم أو يفسدهم  حكيما في تدبيره  لأوليائه خاصة ولباقي البشرية عامة فله الحمد وله المنة.  وقوله {يدخل من  يشاء في رحمته والظالمين8 أعد لهم عذابا أليما} إنه بهذا  يدعوا كافة  البشرية إلى الافتقار إليه ليغنيهم وإلى عبادته ليزكيهم وإلى  جواره فيطهرهم  ويرفعهم هؤلاء هم أولياؤه من أهل الإيمان والتقوى  {والظالمين} أي المشركين  {أعد لهم عذابا أليما} أي أهانهم لكفرهم به  وشركهم في عبادته فأعد لهم  عذابا مؤلما موجعا نعوذ بالله من عذابه وشديد  عقابه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة طاعة ذوي الإثم وأهل الكفر في حال الاختيار.
2- على المؤمن أن يستعين بالصلاة والذكر والدعاء فإنها نعم العون.
3- استحباب نافلة الليل.
4- مشيئة الله عز وجل قبل فوق كل مشيئة.
5- القرآن تذكرة للمؤمنين.
__________
1 إنا نحن نزلنا: أي ما افتريته ولا جئت به من عندك ولا من تلقاء نفسك كما يقول المشركون.
2  الفاء هي الفصيحة إذ هي واقعة في جواب شرط مقدر أي إذا كان الأمر ما  علمت  وهي ردهم دعوتك ومطالبتهم بتركها والتخلي عنها مقابل عارض من الدنيا  فاصبر  لحكم ربك فيهم ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا واستعن بالصبر والصلاة.
3 الأصيل جمعه الأصائل والأصل كقولك سفائن وسفن قال الشاعر:
ولا بأس منها إذا دنا الأصل
وقال آخر:
لعمري لأنت البيت أكرم أهله
وأقعد في أفيائه بالأصائل
4 من الليل: من للتبعيض أي من بعض الليل لا كله.
5 الجملة تحمل التوبيخ والتقريع لأهل مكة لحنهم العاجلة وتركهم الآخرة.
6 جائز أن يكون وراءهم بمعنى بين أيديهم ولما لم يعملوا له كانوا كالتاركين له وراءهم غير ملتفتين إليه.
7  الأسر: الخلق يقال شديد الأسر أي الخلق والمراد بالخلق الأوصال والمفاصل   وفقار الظهر ومن ذلك الشرج فإنه إذا خرج البول أو الغائط تقبض الموضع  ولولا  هذا التماسك لبقي البول سائلا والعذرة متناثرة.
8 والظالمين مفعول لفعل محذوف تقديره ويعذب الظالمين وجملة أعد لهم عذابا أليما تفسير للفعل المحذوف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة الإنسان
الحلقة (861)
**سورة المرسلات
مكية وآياتها خمسون آية*
*المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 490الى صــــ 495)*
*
*
*سورة المرسلات
مكية وآياتها خمسون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والمرسلات  عرفا (1) فالعاصفات عصفا (2) والناشرات نشرا (3) فالفارقات فرقا  (4)  فالملقيات ذكرا (5) عذرا أو نذرا (6) إنما توعدون لواقع (7) فإذا  النجوم  طمست (8) وإذا السماء فرجت (9) وإذا الجبال نسفت (10) وإذا الرسل  أقتت (11)  لأي يوم أجلت (12) ليوم الفصل (13) وما أدراك ما يوم الفصل (14)  ويل يومئذ  للمكذبين (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
والمرسلات عرفا: المرسلات الرياح الطيبة والعرف المتتابعة.
فالعاصفات عصفا: فالرياح الشديدة الهبوب المضرة لشدتها.
والناشرات نشرا: الرياح تنشر المطر وتفرقه في السماء نشرا.
فالملقيات ذكرا: أي فالملائكة تلقى بالوحي على الأنبياء للتذكير به.
عذرا أو نذرا: أي للأعذار بالنسبة إلى أقوام أو إنذار بالنسبة إلى آخرين.
إنما توعدون لواقع: أي إنما توعدون أيها الناس لكائن لا محالة.
فإذا النجوم طمست: أي محي نورها وذهبت.
وإذا السماء فرجت: أي انشقت وتصدعت.
وإذا الجبال سيرت: أي نسفت فإذا هي هباء منبث مفرق هنا وهناك.
وإذا الرسل أقتت: أي جمعت لوقت حدد لها لتحضر فيه.
ليوم الفصل: أي اليوم الذي يفصل الله تعالى فيه بين الخلائق.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {والمرسلات عرفا} 1 هذا بداية قسم لله تعالى أقسم فيه بعدة  أشياء من  مخلوقاته ولله أن يقسم بما شاء، والحكمة من الإقسام أن تسكن  النفوس للخبر  وتطمئن إلى صدق المخبر فيه وبذلك يحصل الغرض من إلقاء الخبر  على السامعين  والمقسم به هنا المرسلات وهي الرياح المتتابعة الطيبة العذبة  والعاصفات2  منها وهي الشديدة الهبوب التي قد تعصف بالأشجار وتقتلعها  وبالمباني وتهدمها  والناشرات نشرا وهي الرياح المعتدلة التي تنشر السحاب  وتفرقة أو تسوقه 
للإمطار  وإنزال المطر والفارقات فرقا وهي آيات القرآن الكريم تفرق بين  الحق  والباطل والملقيات ذكرا عذرا3 أونذرا وهي الملائكة تلقى بالوحي على  من  اصطفى الله تعالى من عباده للاعذار والانذار أي تعذر أناسا وتنذر آخرين  هذا  هو القسم والمقسم هو الله والمقسم عليه هو قوله جل ذكره إن ما توعدون  أيها  الناس من خير أو شر لواقع أي كائن لا محالة وعليه فأصلحوا أعمالكم  بعد  تصحيح نياتكم فإن الجزاء واقع لا يتخلف أبدا ولا يتغير ولا يتبدل ومتى  يقع  هذا الموعود الكائن لا محالة والجواب يقع في يوم الفصل إذا فما هو  يوم  الفصل والجواب يوم يحضر الله الشهود من الملائكة والرسل ويفصل بين  الناس  ومتى يكون يوم الفصل والجواب إذا النجوم طمست أي ذهب نورها ومحي  وإذا  السماء فرجت أي انشقت وتصدعت وإذا الجبال نسفت4 أي فتت وإذا الرسل  اقتت أي  حدد لها وقت معين تحضر فيه وهو يوم الفصل وما أدراك5 ما يوم الفصل  تفخيم  لشانه وإعلام بهوله وقوله تعالى {ويل يومئذ} أي يوم يقع الفصل  العذاب  الهائل الكبير {للمكذبين} بالله وبآيته ولقائه ورسوله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- لله تعالى أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه وليس للعبد أن يقسم بغير خالقه عز وجل.
3- علامات القيامة وظاهرة الانقلاب الكوني العام وهي انطماس ضوء النجوم وانفراج السماء ونسف الجبال.
4-  الوعيد الشديد بالويل الذي هو واد في6جهنم تستغيث جهنم من حره للمكذبين   بما يجب التصديق به من أركان الإيمان الستة، والوعد والوعيد الإلهيين.
__________
1  روى البخاري عن ابن عباس قال قرأت سورة والمرسلات عرفا فسمعتني أم الفضل   (امرأة العباس) فبكت وقالت: بني أذكرتني بقراءتك هذه السورة إنها لآخر ما   سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ بها في صلاة المغرب.
2 العصف:  قوة هبوب الريح، والنشر: ضد الطي واستعمل في الإظهار والايضاح.  والعصف حالة  المضرة والنشر حالة النفع جائز أن يراد بالمرسلات والعاصفات  والناشرات  الملائكة وكونها الرياح أظهر في التفسير وهو اختيار ابن جرير.
3 قرأ  نافع عذرا بإسكان الذال وبضمها في نذرا وسكن الذال فيهما معا حفص  والنذر  اسم مصدر بمعنى الإنذار وكذا عذرا وهما مفعولان لأجله أي لأجل  الإعذار  والإنذار أي الإعذار للمحقين والإنذار للمبطلين أو البشرى  للمؤمنين  والنذارة للكافرين.
4 نسف الجبال دكها وتصييرها ترابا مفرقا وتسييرها كالهباء في الهواء.
5  ما أدراك: استفهام، وكذا ما يوم الفصل والمراد من الاستفهام الأول   الاستبعاد والإنكار ومن الثاني التهويل من شأن يوم الفصل الذي هو يوم   القيامة حيث تم الفصل فيه بين الخلائق ويتم بأن يكون فريق في الجنة وفريق   في السعير.
6 قيل أن هذا الوادي هو مستنقع صديد أهل الشرك والكفر ليعلم  أهل العقول  أنه لا شيء أقذر منه قذارة ولا أنتن منه نتنا ولا أشد مرارة ولا  أشد سوادا  منه وصفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه أعظم واد في جهنم.
******************************  ***
ألم  نهلك الأولين (16) ثم نتبعهم الآخرين (17) كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين (18)  ويل  يومئذ للمكذبين (19) ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين (20) فجعلناه في قرار  مكين  (21) إلى قدر معلوم (22) فقدرنا فنعم القادرون (23) ويل يومئذ  للمكذبين  (24) ألم نجعل الأرض كفاتا (25) أحياء وأمواتا (26) وجعلنا فيها  رواسي  شامخات وأسقيناكم ماء فراتا (27) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
ألم نهلك الأولين: أي كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود ومن بعدهم إلى البعثة النبوية وذلك بتكذيبهم.
ثم نتبعهم الآخرين: أي إن أصروا على التكذيب ككفار مكة.
كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين: أي مثل ذلك الهلاك نهلك المجرمين.
ويل يومئذ للمكذبين: أي إذا جاء وقت الهلاك ويل فيه للمكذبين.
من ماء مهين: أي المني والمهين الضعيف.
في قرار مكين: أي حريز وهو الرحم.
إلى قدر معلوم: أي إلى وقت الولادة.
فقدرنا: أي خلقه.
فنعم القادرون: أي نحن على الخلق والتقدير.
كفاتا: أي تكفت الناس أي تضمهم أحياء فوق ظهرها وأمواتا في بطنها.
رواسي شامخات: أي جبال عاليات.
فراتا: أي عذبا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {ألم نهلك الأولين ثم نتبعهم الآخرين كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين} إنه  لما  أقسم تعالى على وقوع ما أوعد به المكذبين من عذاب يوم القيامة وذكر  وقت  مجيئه وعلامات ذلك وذكر أن 
الرسل أقتت ليوم الفصل وهو اليوم الذي يفصل  فيه تعالى بين الخلائق فيقتص  من الظالم للمظلوم، ويجزي المحسن بإحسانه  والمسيء بإساءته وتوعد المكذبين  بذلك فقال ويل يومئذ للمكذبين دلل هنا على  قدرته على إهلاك المكذبين بما  سبق له أن فعله بالمكذبين فقال في استفهام  تقريري لا ينكر {ألم نهلك  الأولين} من الأمم السابقة كعاد وثمود وقوم  إبراهيم وقوم لوط إلى زمن  البعثة النبوية {ثم نتبعهم الآخرين} فقد أهلك  أكابر مجرمي قريش في بدر  وقوله {كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين1} وهو وعيد صريح وحقا  والله لقد أهلك المجرمين  ولم ينج من الهلاك مجرم وويل2 يومئذ للمكذبين  وقوله تعالى {ألم نخلقكم3  من ماء مهين فجعلناه في قرار مكين إلى قدر معلوم  فقدرنا فنعم القادرون} .
 هذا استدلال آخر على قدرة الله وعلمه اللذين  لا يتم البعث والجزاء إلا  عليهما قدرة لا يعجزها شيء وعلم لا يخفى معه شيء  فقال مستفهما استفهاما  تقريريا {ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين} أي ضعيف هو المني  {فجعلناه4} أي الماء  {في قرار مكين} أي حريز حصين وهو الرحم {إلى قدر  معلوم} وهو زمن الولادة  {فقدرنا5} أي خلق الجنين على أحسن صورة أدق تركيب  المسافات بين الأعضاء  كما بين العينين كما بين اليدين والرجلين كما بين  الأذنين كلها مقدرة  تقديرا عجيبا لا تزيد ولا تنقص {فنعم القادرون} على  الخلق والتقدير معا  والجواب بلى ولم إذا تكفرون وتكذبون؟ {ويل يومئذ  للمكذبين} وقوله {ألم  نجعل الأرض كفاتا أحياء وأمواتا وجعلنا فيها رواسي  شامخات وأسقيناكم ماء  فراتا؟} هذا استدلال آخر على قدرة الله على البعث  والجزاء والاستفهام فيه  للتقرير أيضا {ألم نجعل الأرض كفاتا6} أي مكان  كفاية مأخوذ من كفت الشيء  إذا ضمه إلى بعضه بعضا والأرض ضامة للناس كافية  لهم كافتة الأحياء7 على  ظهرها يسكنون ويأكلون ويشربون والأموات في بطنه لا  تضيق بهم أبدا كما لم  تضق بالأحياء {وجعلنا فيها} أي في الأرض {رواسي  شامخات} أي جبال عاليات 
{وأسقيناكم ماء فراتا} أي عذبا وهو ماء السماء  ناقعا في الأرض وجاريا في  الأودية والأنهار والجواب بلى، بلى إذا مالكم  أيها المشركون كيف تكذبون؟  {ويل يومئذ للمكذبين} أي ويل لهم إذ حان وقت  هلاكهم أي {يوم الفصل وما  أدراك ما يوم الفصل؟}
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- الاستدلال على البعث والجزاء بالقدرة والعلم إذ هما أساس البعث والجزاء.
3- بيان إنعام الله تعالى على عباده في خلقهم ورزقهم وتدبير حياتهم أحياء وأمواتا.
4- بيان أن الناس أكثرهم لا يشكرون.
5- الوعيد الشديد للمكذبين الكافرين.
__________
1  لفظ الإجرام أصبح كالعلم على أهل الشرك والكفر إذ هم الذين أجرموا على   أنفسهم بأعظم الذنوب وأشدها إفسادا للروح وهو الشرك والكفر وما بعد الكفر   ذنب كما يقال.
2 هذا التكرار والتقرير والتأكيد وسيتكرر في عدة آيات في هذه السورة ومعناه قد سبق مع أول ذكره.
3 الاستفهام للتقرير وهو لا يخلو من معنى التوبيخ والتقريع للمشركين المكذبين بالبعث والجزاء.
4 فجعلنا: الفاء للتفريع والتفصيل لكيفية الخلق.
5  قرأ نافع فقدرنا بتشديد الدال وقرأها حفص بالتخفيف فالتخفيف بمعنى قدرنا   تقديرا أي فعلناه على تقدير معين، وقدرنا بالتخفيف أي جعلنا على مقدار   مناسب ولذا معنى القراءتين واحد وشاهده من الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   في الهلال إذا غم عليكم فاقدروا له أي قدروا له المسير والمنازل ومن  الشائع  قولهم قدر على فلان الموت وقدر عليه الموت بالتشديد والتخفيف.
6 قال  القرطبي كفاتا أي ضامة تضم الأحياء على ظهرها والأموات في بطنها  وهذا يدل  على وجوب مواراة الميت ودفنه، ودفن شعره وسائر ما يزيله عنه. وهو  قوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قصوا أظافركم وادفنوا قلاماتكم.
7 الكفات اسم للشيء الذي  يكفت فيه أي يجمع ويضم فيه فهو اسم من كفت إذا  جمع فالكفات اسم لما يكفت  الوعاء اسم لما يعي والضمام اسم لما يضم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة المرسلات
الحلقة (862)
سورة المرسلات
مكية وآياتها خمسون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 496الى صــــ 499)*
*
*
*انطلقوا   إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون (29) انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب (30) لا ظليل ولا   يغني من اللهب (31) إنها ترمي بشرر كالقصر (32) كأنه جمالت صفر (33) ويل   يومئذ للمكذبين (34) هذا يوم لا ينطقون (35) ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون (36)   ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (37) هذا يوم الفصل جمعناكم والأولين (38) فإن كان لكم   كيد فكيدون (39) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (40)
شرح الكلمات:
انطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون: أي من العذاب.
ظل ذي ثلاث شعب: أي دخان جهنم إذا ارتفع انقسم إلى ثلاث شعب لعظمته.
لا ظليل: أي كنين ساتر يكن ويستر.
ولا يغني من اللهب: أي ولا يرد شيئا من الحر.
إنها: أي النار.
بشرر كالقصر: أي الشررة الواحدة كالقصر في عظمته وارتفاعه.
كأنه جمالة صفر: أي الشرر المتطاير من النار الشررة كالقصر في عظمها وارتفاعها 
وكالجمل في هيئتها ولونها والجمل الأصفر الأسود الذي يميل إلى صفرة.
هذا يوم لا ينطقون: أي فيه بشيء.
ولا يؤذن لهم: أي في العذر.
جمعناكم والأولين: أي من المكذبين قبلكم.
فإن كان لكم كيد فكيدون: أي حيلة في دفع العذاب فاحتالوا لدفع العذاب عنكم.
معنى الآيات:
ما  زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي كان عليها مدار   الحياة كلها قوله تعالى {انطلقوا1} هذا يقال للمكذبين يوم القيامة وهم في   عرصاتها يقال لهم تقريعا وتبكيتا انطلقوا إلى2 ما كنتم به تكذبون وهو عذاب   الآخرة ويتهكم بهم ويسخرون منهم فيقولون انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب وهو   دخان النار إذا ارتفع يتشعب إلى ثلاث شعب وذلك لعظمته لا ظليل أي ليس هو   ظلا حقيقيا كظل لشجرة والجدار فيكن ويستر ولا يغني3 من اللهب فيدفع الحر   وقال تعالى في وصفها {إنها} أي النار {ترمي بشرر كالقصر} الشررة الواحدة   كالقصر في كبره وارتفاعه كأنه أي الشرر جمالة صفراء4 أي الشرر كالجمل   الأصفر وهو الأسود المائل إلى الصفرة. 
ثم قال تعالى {ويل يومئذ  للمكذبين} يتوعد المكذبين به وبآياته ولقائه  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقوله تعالى {هذا يوم لا ينطقون} أي هذا يوم  القامة يوم لا ينطقون أي فيه  بشيء {ولا يؤذن لهم} أي في الاعتذار فهم  يعتذرون لا اعتذار ولا إذن به.  ولطول يوم القيامة وتجدد الأحداث فيه يخبر  القرآن مرة باعتذارهم وكلامهم في  موطن، وينفيه في آخر، إذ هو ذاك الواقع  في مواطن يتكلمون بل ويحلفون  كاذبين وفي مواطن يغلب عليهم الخوف والحزن  فلا يتكلمون بشيء وفي مواطن يطلب  منهم أن يتكلموا فيتكلموا وفي أخرى لا،  {ويل يومئذ للمكذبين} وعيد لكل  المكذبين بهذا وبغيره وقوله تعالى {هذا  يوم5 الفصل جمعناكم6 والأولين} أي  يقال لهم يوم القيامة وهم 
في عرصاتها هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به  تكذبون جمعناكم فيه أيها المكذبون  من هذه الأمة والمكذبين الأولين من  قبلها، فإن كان لكم كيد أي حيلة على  خلاصكم مما أنتم فيه فكيدون أي احتالوا  علي وخلصوا أنفسكم يقال لهم تبكيتا  لهم وخزيا وهو عذاب روحي أشد ألما من  العذاب الجسماني {ويل 7 يومئذ  للمكذبين} أي ويل يوم إذ يجيء يوم الفصل  للمكذبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التهكم والسخرية والتبكيت من ألم أنواع العذاب الروحي يوم القيامة.
2- عرصات القيامة واسعة والمقام فيها طويل والبلاء فيها شديد.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر بعض ما يتم فيه.
4- التكذيب هو رأس الكفر، وبموجبه يكون العذاب.
__________
1 هذا الخطاب للمكذبين في يوم الفصل وهو مقول قول محذوف دل عليه صيغة الخطاب ولذا قلت في التفسير هذا يقال للمكذبين.
2 وأعيد لفظ انطلقوا على طريقة التكرير قصد التوبيخ والإهانة.
3 الاغناء جعل الغير غنيا أي غير محتاج في ذلك الغرض وعدي الفعل بمن هنا على معنى البدلية أو لتضمينه معنى يبعد.
4  قرأ نافع جمالات جمع جمالة بكسر الجيم وقرأ حفص جمالة بالإفراد والجملة   اسم جمع لطائفة من الجمال أي الشررة الواحدة في عظمها كأنها جمالة صفر،   والصفرة لون الشرر والصفر جمع أصفر كحمر جمع أحمر.
5 تكرير لتوبيخهم، والإشارة في هذا إلى المشهد الذي يشاهدونه في يوم فصل القضاء الذي كانوا ينكرونه ويكذبون به.
6 هذا كقوله تعالى (قل إن الأولين والآخرين لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم) والمخاطبون في قوله جمعناكم المشركون المكذبون بيوم الفصل.
7 تكرير للوعيد والتهديد وهو متصل بما قبله اتصال نظائره فيما سبق وفيما يلحق.
****************************
إن  المتقين في ظلال وعيون (41) وفواكه مما يشتهون (42) كلوا واشربوا هنيئا   بما كنتم تعملون (43) إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين (44) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين  (45)  كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا إنكم مجرمون (46) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (47) وإذا  قيل  لهم اركعوا لا يركعون (48) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (49) فبأي حديث بعده  يؤمنون  (50)
شرح الكلمات:
إن المتقين: أي الذين اتقوا ربهم فآمنوا به وأطاعوه بفعل ما يحب وترك ما يكره.
في ظلال: أي في ظلال الأشجار الوارفة.
وعيون: أي من ماء ولبن وخمر وعسل.
مما يشتهون: لا مما يجدون كما هي الحال في الدنيا.
إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين: أي كما جزينا المتقين نجزي المحسنين.
كلوا وتمتعوا: أي في هذه الحياة الدنيا.
وإذا قيل لهم اركعوا: أي صلوا لا يصلون.
بعده  يؤمنون: أي بعد القرآن إذ الكتب غيره ليست معجزة والقرآن هو المعجز   بألفاظه ومعانيه فمن لم يؤمن بالقرآن ما آمن بغيره بحال من الأحوال.
معنى الآيات:
من  باب الترغيب والترهيب وهو أسلوب أمتاز به القرآن الكريم ذكر تعالى ما   للمتقين من نعيم مقيم بعد ذكر ما للمكذبين الضالين من عذاب الجحيم فقال   تعالى {إن المتقين} وهم الذين اجتنبوا الشرك والمعاصي {في ظلال وعيون} في   ظلال أشجار الجنة وعيونها من ماء ولبن وخمر وعسل وفواكه كثيرة منوعة مما   يشتهون1 على خلاف الدنيا إذ الناس يأكلون مما يجدون فلوا اشتهوا شيئا ولم   يجدوه ما أكلوه وأما دار النعيم فإن المرء ما اشتهى شيئا إلا وجده وأكله   وهذا هو السر في التعبير في غير موضع بكلمة مما يشتهون. 
ومن إتمام  النعيم أن يقال لهم تطييبا لخواطرهم كلوا واشربوا2 هنيئا أي  متهنئين بما  كنتم تعملون من الصالحات وتتركون من السيئات. وقوله تعالى إنا  كذلك3 نجزي  المحسنين أي كهذا الجزاء الذي جزينا به المتقين نجزي به  المحسنين. ويل  يومئذ للمكذبين أي بهذا الوعد الكريم. 
قوله تعالى {كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا  إنكم مجرمون} . هذا قول الله تعالى لمشركي  قريش وكفارها يهددهم الرب تبارك  وتعالى ناعيا عليهم إجرامهم حتى يحين  وقتهم وقد حان حيث أعلمهم أنهم لا  يتمتعون إلا قليلا وقد أهلكوا في بدر.  وقوله {ويل يومئذ للمكذبين} هو توعد  بالعذاب الأليم لمن يكذب بوعيد الله  هذا ووعده ذاك. وقوله تعالى {وإذا قيل  لهم اركعوا4} أي صلوا {لا يركعون}  أي لا يصلون ولا يخشعون ولا يتواضعون  فيقبلون الحق ويؤمنون به، ويل يومئذ  للمكذبين بشرائع الله وهداه التاركين  للصلاة وقوله تعالى {فبأي 5حديث بعده  يؤمنون} أي فبأي كتاب يؤمن هؤلاء  المكذبون إذا لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن وذلك  لما فيه من الخير والهدى ولما يدعوا  إليه من السعادة والكمال كما أنه معجز  بألفاظه ومعانيه بخلاف الكتب غيره  فمن لم يؤمن به لا يرجى له أن يؤمن  بغيره بحال من الأحوال.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر ما أعد الله تعالى لأوليائه المؤمنين المتقين المحسنين.
2- بيان نعيم أهل التقوى والإحسان وفضلهما أي فضل التقوى والإحسان.
3- صدق القرآن في أخباره إذ وعيد الله لأكابر مجرمي مكة نفذ بعد أقل من خمس سنوات.
4-  من دخل مسجدا وأهله يصلون فليدخل معهم في صلاتهم وإن كان قد صلى حتى لا   يكون غيره راكعا لله وهو غير راكع وقد جاء في الصحيح هذا المعنى.
__________
1 أي يتمنون إذ أكلهم للذة الأكل لا للحفاظ على الجسم كما هي الحال في الدنيا يأكل الآدمي للبقاء على حياته إذ لو ترك الغذاء هلك.
2 هذا مقول قول محذوف أي يقال لهم كلوا واشربوا.
3  إن المحسنين هم المتقون، وإنما ذكر صفة الإحسان لأن التقوى التي هي فعل   وترك متوقفة على الإحسان الذي هو مراقبة الله تعالى المنتجة إحسان النيات   والأعمال الصالحات.
4 يذكر أن مالكا رحمه الله تعالى: دخل المسجد بعد  صلاة العصر وهو ممن لا  يرى الركوع بعد العصر فجلس ولم يركع، فقال له صبي يا  شيخ قم فاركع فقام  فركع فقيل له في ذلك قال خشيت أن أكون من الذين (إذا  قيل لهم اركعوا لا  يركعون) .
5 الفاء هي الفصيحة أي إن لم تؤمنوا بهذا القرآن فبأي حديث بعده تؤمنون والاستفهام إنكاري تعجبي.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النبأ
الحلقة (863)
**سورة النبأ
مكية وآياتها أربعون آية*
* المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 499الى صــــ 504)*
*
*
*سورة النبأ
مكية وآياتها أربعون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عم  يتساءلون (1) عن النبأ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون   (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5) ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا (6) والجبال أوتادا (7)   وخلقناكم أزواجا (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا (9) وجعلنا الليل لباسا (10)   وجعلنا النهار معاشا (11) وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا (12) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا   (13) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حبا ونباتا (15) وجنات   ألفافا (16)
شرح الكلمات:
عم1: أي عن أي شيء؟
يتساءلون: أي يسأل بعض قريش بعضا.
عن النبأ العظيم: أي ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من التوحيد والنبوة والبعث الآخر.
الذي هم فيه مختلفون: أي ما بين مصدق ومكذب.
سيعلمون: عاقبة تكذيبهم عند نزع أرواحهم وعند خروجهم من قبورهم.
أوتادا: أي تثبت بها الأرض كما تثبت الخيمة بالأوتاد.
سباتا: أي راحة لأبدانكم.
لباسا: أي ساترا بظلامه وسواده.
وجعلنا النهار معاشا: أي وقتا للمعاش كسبا وأكلا.
شدادا: أي قوية محكمة الواحدة شديدة والجمع شداد.
سراجا وهاجا: أي ضوء الشمس وهاجا وقادا.
المعصرات: أي السحابات التي حان لها أن تمطر كالجارية المعصر التي دنا وقت حيضها.
ثجاجا: أي صبابا.
وجنات ألفافا: أي بساتين ملتفة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {عم يتساءلون} أي عن أي شيء يتساءل رجال قريش فيسأل بعضهم بعضا  إنهم  يتساءلون عن2 النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون إنه ما جاء به محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم من التوحيد والنبوة والبعث الآخر
. قال تعالى ردعا لهم  وتخويفا كلا سيعلمون3 عند نزع أرواحهم عاقبة تكذيبهم  لرسولنا وإنكارهم  لتوحيدنا ولقائنا، ثم كلا سيعلمون4 يوم يبعثون من  قبورهم ويحشرون إلى نار  جهنم حين لا ينفعهم علم ولا يجديهم إيمان. وقوله  تعالى {ألم نجعل الأرض  مهادا} الآيات فذكر تعالى من مظاهر القدرة والعلم  والرحمة والحكمة ما يوجب  الإيمان به وبتوحيده ورسوله ولقائه لو كان القوم  يعقلون فقال {ألم نجعل  الأرض5 مهادا} أي فراشا ووطاء للحياة عليها؟ وهل  يتم هذا بدون علم وقدرة  والجبال أوتادا تثبت الأرض بها فيأمنون على حياتهم  من الميدان وسقوط كل  بناء وخلقناكم أزواجا الخلق مظهر من مظاهر القدرة  والعلم وكونهم أزواجا  مظهر6 من مظاهر الحكمة والرحمة وجعلنا نومكم سباتا  أي راحة لأبدانكم.  وجعلنا الليل لباسا ساترا بظلامه. 
وجعلنا النهار معاشا للعيش كسبا  وتمتعا به. وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وهي  السموات السبع الشديدة القوية  البناء لا تفنى ولا تزول إلى أن يأذن هو  سبحانه وتعالى بزوالها، وجعلنا  سراجا وهاجا هو الشمس المشرقة المضيئة.  وأنزلنا من المعصرات أي السحابات  التي حان لها أن تمطر تشبيها لها  بالجارية المعصر التي قاربت الحيض ماء  ثجاجا صبابا وابلا، وذلك لنخرج به  حبا ونباتا وجنات ألفافا الحب كالبر  والذرة لطعامكم، والنبات كالكلأ  والعشب لحيواناتكم، وجنات أي بساتين ملتفة  الأشجار غناء بالثمار المختلف  الألوان، والطعوم كل هذه المذكورات مفتقرة  إلى قدرة لا يعجزها شيء وعلم  أحاط بكل شيء وحكمة لا يخلو منها شيء ورحمة  تعم كل شيء والله وحده ذو  القدرة والعلم والحكمة والرحمة فكيف ينكر توحيده  ويكذب رسوله، ويستبعد  بعثه للناس يوم القيامة لحسابهم ومجازاتهم على  أعمالهم في هذه الدار وهي  مختلفة منها الصالح ومنها الفاسد هل من الحكمة في  شيء أن يظلم الظالمون  ويفسد المفسدون، ويعدل العادلون ويصلح المصلحون  ويموتون سواء ولا يكون  هناك حياة أخرى يجزي فيها المسيء بإساءته والمحسن  بإحسانه اللهم لا لا إنه  لابد من حياة أخرى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة والرحمة الإلهية في كل الآيات من قوله ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا إلى قوله وجنات ألفافا.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء والنبوة والتوحيد وهي التي اختلف الناس فيها ما بين مثبت وناف، ومصدق ومكذب.
3-  سيحصل العلم الكامل بهذه المختلف فيها بين التاس عند نزع الروح ساعة   الموت، ولكن لا فائدة من العلم ساعتها إذ قضي الأمر وانتهى الخلاف.
__________
1  عم أصلها عن ما فأدغمت النون في الميم فصارت عما وحذفت الألف تخفيفا  فصارت  عم فعن حرف جر وما حرف استفهام، وقدم الاستفهام لما له من حق  الصدارة وأصل  التركيب يتساءلون عن أي شيء؟
2 عن النبأ العظيم متعلق بمحذوف تقديره  يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم وهو  الخبر الكبير وهو البعث بعد الموت إذ العرب  فيه ما بين مصدق ومكذب، ويدل  عليه السياق.
3 كلا حرف ردع ومعمول سيعلمون محذوف تقديره"سيعلمون" بما فيه تكذيبهم بالبعث والنبوة والتوحيد.
4 كلا هنا بمعنى حقا سيعلمون صحة ما هم به مكذبوه وله منكرون.
5  هذا الاستئناف المبدوء باستفهام تقريري جاء لعرض مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه   وحكمته ورحمته وهي موجبات إيمان به وبلقائه ونبوة رسوله وعبادته وحده دون   سواه.
6 الزوج: هو مكرر الواحد وشاع إطلاق الزوج على كل من الذكر والأنثى فالرجل زوج لأنثاه والمرأة زوج لزوجها.
******************************  *
إن  يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا (17) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا (18) وفتحت   السماء فكانت أبوابا (19) وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا (20) إن جهنم كانت   مرصادا (21) للطاغين مآبا (22) لابثين فيها أحقابا (23) لا يذوقون فيها   بردا ولا شرابا (24) إلا حميما وغساقا (25) جزاء وفاقا (26) إنهم كانوا لا   يرجون حسابا (27) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا (28) وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا (29)   فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا (30) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن يوم الفصل: أي الفصل بين الخلائق ليجزي كل امرىء بما كسب.
كان ميقاتا: أي ذا وقت محدد معين لدى الله عز وجل فلا يتقدم ولا يتأخر.
يوم ينفخ في الصور: أي يوم ينفخ اسرافيل في الصور.
فتأتون أفواجا: أي تأتون أيها الناس جماعات جماعات إلى ساحة فصل القضاء.
وفتحت السماء: أي لنزول الملائكة.
وسيرت الجبال: أي ذهب بها من أماكنها.
فكانت سرابا: أي مثل السراب فيتراءى ماء وهو ليس بماء فكذلك الجبال.
إن جهنم كانت مرصادا: أي راصدة لهم مرصدة للظالمين مرجعا يرجعون إليها.
لابثين فيها أحقابا: أي دهورا لا نهاية لها.
لا يذوقون فيها بردا: أي نوما ولا شرابا مما يشرب تلذذا به إذ شرابهم الحميم.
وغساقا: أي ما يسيل من صديد أهل النار، جوزوا به عقوبة لهم.
جزاء وفاقا: إذ لا ذنب أعظم من الكفر، ولا عذاب أعظم من النار.
كذابا: أي تكذيبا.
فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا: أي فوق عذابكم الذي أنتم فيه.
معنى الآيات:
بعد  أن ذكر تعالى آيات قدرته على البعث والجزاء الذي أنكره المشركون  واختلفوا  فيه ذكر في هذه الآيات عرضا وافيا للبعث الآخر وما يجري فيه،  وبدا بذكر  الأحداث للانقلاب الكوني، ثم ذكر جزاء الطاغين تفصيلا فقال عز  وجل {إن يوم  الفصل} أي بين الخلائق كان ميقاتا1 لما أعد الله للمكذبين  بلقائه الكافرين  بتوحيده المنكرين لرسالة نبيه فيه، يجزيهم الجزاء الأوفى،  ثم ذكر تعالى  أحداثا تسبقه فقال {يوم ينفخ في الصور} أي يوم ينفخ إسرافيل  نفخة البعث وهي  الثانية فتأتون أيها الناس أفواجا أي جماعات. 
{وفتحت السماء} أي انشقت  {فكانت أبوابا} لنزول الملائكة منها {وسيرت  الجبال فكانت سرابا} هباء  منبثا كالسراب في نظر الرائي. وقوله تعالى {إن  جهنم كانت مرصادا2} أي إنه  بعد الحساب يأتي الجزاء وهاهي ذي قد أرصدت  واعدت فهي مرصاد، مرصاد لمن؟  للطاغين المتجاوزين الحد الذي حدد لهم وهو أن  يؤمنوا بربهم ويعبدوه وحده  ويتقربوا إليه بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه  فتجاوزوا ذلك إلى الكفر بربهم  والإشراك به وتكذيب رسوله وفعل مكارهه وترك  محابه هؤلاء هم الطاغون الذي  أرصدت لهم جهنم فكانت لهم مرصادا ومرجعا  ومآبا {لابثين فيها أحقابا3} أي  دهورا، {لا يذوقون فيها بردا4} أي نوما  لأن النوم يسمى البرد في لغة بعض  العرب، {ولا شرابا} ذا لذة {إلا حميما}  وهو الماء الحار {وغساقا} وهو ما  يسيل من صديد أهل النار {جزاء وفاقا} أي  موافقا لذنوبهم لأنه لا أعظم من  الكفر ذنبا ولا من النار عذابا ثم ذكر  تعالى مقتضى هذا العذاب فقال {إنهم  كانوا لا يرجون حسابا} أي ما كانوا  يؤمنون بالحساب ولا بالجزاء ولا يخافون  من ذلك {وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا} أي  بآياته وحججه تكذيبا زائدا.
 وقوله  تعالى {وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا} إذ كانت الملائكة تكتب أعمالهم  وتحصيها  عليهم فهم يتلقون جزاءهم العادل ويقال لهم توبيخا وتبكيتا وهم في  أشد  العذاب وأمره {فذوقوا 5فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا} فيعظم عندهم الكرب  ويستحكم من  نفوسهم اليأس. وهذا جزاء من تنكر لعقله فكفر بربه وآمن  بالشيطان وعبد  الهوى. والعياذ بالله تعالى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بالطغيان وبيان جزاء الظالمين.
2- التنديد بالتكذيب بالبعث والمكذبين به.
3- أعمال العباد مؤمنهم وكافرهم كلها محصاة عليها ويجزون بها.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر آثارها.
5- أبدية العذاب في الدار الآخرة وعدم إمكان نهايته.
__________
1 قال القرطبي: أي وقتا مجمعا للأولين والآخرين لما وعد الله من الجزاء وسمي بيوم الفصل لأن الله تعالى يفصل فيه بين الخلائق.
2  قال الحسن: إن على النار رصدا لا يدخل أحد الجنة حتى يجتاز عليه فمن جاء   بجواز جاز ومن لم يجيء بجواز حبس والمرصاد: المكان للرصد أي الرقابة.
3  قال القرطبي: أي ماكثين في النار ما دامت الأحقاب وهي لا تنقطع كلما مضى   حقب جاء حقب والحقب بضمتين والأحقاب الدهور والحقبة بالكسرة السنة والجمع   حقب قال الشاعر:
كنا كندماني جذيمة حقبا
من الدهر حتى قيل لنا يتصدعا
فلما تفرقنا كأني ومالك
لطول اجتماع لم نبت ليلة معا
والحقب بالضم والسكون ثمانون سنة.
4 من شواهد البرد بمعنى النوم قول العرب منع البرد البرد. أي منع البرد النوم ومنه قول الشاعر:
ولو شئت حرمت النساء سواكم
وإن شئت لم أطعم نقاخا ولا بردا
5 قال أبو برزة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أشد آية في القرآن؟ فقال: قوله تعالى: {فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا} .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النازعات
الحلقة (864)
**سورة النازعات
مكية وآياتها ست وأربعون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 504الى صــــ 509)*
*
*
*
*
*إن   للمتقين مفازا (31) حدائق وأعنابا (32) وكواعب أترابا (33) وكأسا دهاقا   (34) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا (35) جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا (36) رب   السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا (37) يوم يقوم   الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا (38) ذلك   اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا (39) إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم   ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا (40)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
إن للمتقين: أي الذين اتقوا الشرك والمعاصي خوفا من ربهم وعذابه.
مفازا: أي مكان فوز ونجاة وهو الجنة.
حدائق وأعنابا: أي بساتين وأعنابا.
وكواعب: أي شابات تكعبت ثديهن الواحدة كاعب والجمع كواعب.
أترابا: أي في سن واحدة وأتراب جمع واحدة ترب.
وكأسا دهاقا: أي خمرا كأسها ملأى بها.
لا يسمعون فيها: أي في الجنة لغوا أي باطلا ولا كذبا من القول.
عطاء حسابا: أي عطاء كثيرا كافيا يقال أعطاني فأحسبني.
يوم يقوم الروح: ملك عظيم يقوم وحده صفا والملائكة صفا وحدهم.
مآبا: أي مرجعا سليما وذلك بالإيمان والتقوى إذ بهما تكون النجاة.
ما قدمت يداه: أي ما أسلفه في الدنيا من خير وشر.
يا ليتني كنت ترابا: أي حتى لا أعذب وذلك يوم يقول الله تعالى للبهائم كوني ترابا وذلك بعد الاقتصاص لها من بعضها بعضا.
**معنى الآيات:**
ما زال السياق الكريم في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء المستلزمة لعقيدة التوحيد والنبوة بعد أن 
ذكر  تعالى حال الطغاة الفجار وبين مصيرهم غاية البيان ثنى بذكر المتقين   الأبرار وبين مصيرهم وأنه جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار فقال وقوله الحق   وخبره الصدق {إن للمتقين1 مفازا} أي مكان فوز ونجاح وبينه بقوله حدائق2 أي   بساتين وأعنابا وكواعب جمع كاعب الفتاة ينكعب ثديها أي يستدير ويرتفع   كالكعب وذلك عند بلوغها وقوله في وصفهن {أترابا} جمع ترب أي في سن واحدة   دون الثلاثين سنة {وكأسا 3 دهاقا} أي كأس خمر ملأى {لا يسمعون} أي في الجنة   {لغوا ولا كذابا} لا قولا باطلا ولا كذبا.
 وقوله تعالى {جزاء من ربك  عطاء حسابا} أي جزاهم ربهم بذلك فجعله عطاء  كافيا4 ووصف الجبار نفسه تعليما  وتذكيرا فأبدل من قوله من ربك: قوله {رب  السماوات والأرض وما بينهما} أي  مالكها والمتصرف فيهما {الرحمن} رحمان  الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمها {لا يملكون  منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح} ملك عظيم لا  يقادر قدره وحده صفا {والملائكة  صفا} هنا لا يملك أحد من الخلق {من  الرحمن خطابا} وقوله {لا يتكلمون} بين  يديه {إلا من أذن له5 الرحمن وقال}  قولا {صوابا} وفي الصحيح أن النبي محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أول من  يكلم الله عز وجل في الموقف حيث يأتي تحت  العرش فيخر ساجدا فلا يزال ساجدا  يحمد الله تعالى بمحامد يلهمها ساعتئذ  فيقول له الرب تعالى ارفع رأسك وسل  تعط واشفع تشفع وقوله تعالى {ذلك6 اليوم  الحق} الذي لا مرية فيه ولا شك  وهو يوم الفصل وبناء عليه فمن شاء اتخذ إلى  ربه مآبا أي مرجعا إليه  بالإيمان والطاعة.
 وقوله تعالى {إنا أنذرناكم  عذابا قريبا} أي خوفناكم عذابا قريبا جدا  يبتدىء بالموت ولا ينتهي أبدا،  وذلك {يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه} من خير  أو شر أي يرى جزاء عمله عيانا  إن كان عمله خيرا جزي بمثله وإن كان شرا  جزي بمثله. {ويقول الكافر يا ليتني  كنت ترابا} إنه لما يرى البهائم بعد  القصاص لها صارت ترابا يتمنى الكافر  وهو في عذابه أن لو كان ترابا مثل  البهائم ولولا العذاب وشدته ودوامه لما  تمنى أن يكون ترابا أبدا.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان كرامة المتقين وفضل التقوى.
2- وصف جميل لنعيم الجنة.
3- ذم الكذب واللغو وأهلهما.
4- بيان شدة الموقف وصعوبة المقام فيه.
5- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
6- الترغيب في العمل الصالح واجتناب العمل السيء الفاسد.
__________**
1  المتقون هم الذين اتقوا الله فلم يشركوا به ولم يعصوه فحافظوا بذلك على   زكاة نفوسهم فاستوجبوا لذلك الجنات واستحقوها فللام للمتقين هي لام   الاستحقاق.
2 حدائق بدل بعض من كل والحدائق جمع حديقة، البستان: المحاط بجدار.
3 دهاقا بمعنى ملأى وهذا من باب إطلاق المصدر وإرادة اسم المفعول فالدهاق كالدهق مصدر وأريد به المدهوق أي المملوء.
4 كافيا: تفسير كلمة حسابا إذ من أعطي ما يكفيه يقول حسبي.
5 الإذن اسم للكلام الذي يفيد إباحة فعل أو قول للمأذون، وهو مشتق من أذن له إذا استمع إليه. نحو: (وأذنت لربها وحقت)
6 هذه الجملة كالفذلكة لما تقدم من وعيد ووعيد وإنذار وتبشير سيق مساق التنويه بيوم الفصل الذي هو اليوم الحق الثابت قطعا.**
******************************  ************
**سورة النازعات
مكية وآياتها ست وأربعون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والنازعات  غرقا (1) والناشطات نشطا (2) والسابحات سبحا (3) فالسابقات سبقا  (4)  فالمدبرات أمرا (5) يوم ترجف الراجفة (6) تتبعها الرادفة (7) قلوب  يومئذ  واجفة (8) أبصارها خاشعة (9) يقولون أإنا لمردودون في الحافرة (10)  أإذا  كنا عظاما نخرة (11) قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة (12) فإنما هي زجرة  واحدة  (13) فإذا هم بالساهرة (14)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
والنازعات غرقا: أي الملائكة تنزع أرواح الفجار والكفار عند الموت بشدة.
والناشطات نشطا: أي الملائكة تنشط أرواح المؤمنين الصالحين نشطا أي تسلها برفق.
والسابحات سبحا: أي الملائكة تسبح من السماء بأمر الله أي تنزل به إلى الأرض.
فالسابقات سبقا: أي الملائكة تسبق بأرواح المؤمنين إلى الجنة.
فالمدبرات أمرا: أي الملائكة تدبر أمر الدنيا أي تنزل بتدبيره من لدن الله المدبر الحكيم.
يوم ترجف الراجفة: أي النفخة الأولى نفخة الفناء التي يتزلزل كل شيء معها.
تتبعها الرادفة: أي النفخة الثانية.
واجفة: أي خائفة قلقة.
أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة: أي أنرد بعد الموت إلى الحياة إذ1 الحافرة اسم لأول الأمر
تلك إذا كرة خاسرة: أي رجعة إلى الحياة خاسرة.
فإنما هي زجرة واحدة: أي نفخة واحدة.
فإذا هم بالساهرة: أي بوجه الأرض أحياء سميت ساهرة لأن من عليها بها يسهر ولا ينام.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله  تعالى {والنازعات2 غرقا} الآيات هذا قسم عظيم أقسم تعالى به على أنه  لابد  من البعث والجزاء حيث كان المشركون ينكرون ذلك حتى لا يقفوا عند حد  في  سلوكهم فيواصلوا كفرهم وفسادهم جريا وراء شهواتهم كل أيامهم وطيلة  حياتهم  كما قال تعالى بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر أمامه فأقسم تعالى بخمسة  أشياء وهي  النازعات والناشطات والسابحات والسابقات والمدبرات، ورجح أنهم  أصناف من  الملائكة وجائز أن يكون غير3 ذلك ولا حرج إذ العبرة بكونه تعالى  قد أقسم  ببعض مخلوقاته على أن البعث حق ثابت وواقع لا محالة، وتقدير جواب  القسم  بلتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم إذ هو معهود في كثير من الأقسام في  القرآن  كقوله تعالى من سورة التغابن {زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى  وربي  لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم وذلك على الله يسير} وسيتم ذلك البعث  والجزاء  يوم ترجف الراجفة4 التي هي النفخة الأولى التي ترجف فيها العوالم  كلها  ويفنى فيها كل شيء،
 ثم تتبعها الرادفة وهي النفخة الثانية وهي نفخة  البعث من القبور أحياء  وأن بين النفختين أربعين سنة كما ذكر رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في  الحديث الصحيح وقوله تعالى {قلوب يومئذ واجفة} أي خائفة  قلقة {أبصارها  خاشعة} أي أبصار أصحاب تلك القلوب خاشعة أي ذليلة خائفة.  وقوله تعالى  {يقولون} أي منكر والبعث {أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة} أي أنرد  بعد الموت  إلى الحياة من جديد كما كنا أول مرة، {أإذا كنا عظاما نخرة} أي  بالية  مفتتة وقولهم هذا إستبعاد منهم للبعث وإنكار له، 
و {قالوا تلك  إذا كرة خاسرة} يعنون أنهم إذا عادوا إلى الحياة مرة أخرى  فإن هذه العودة  تكون خاسرة وهي بالنسبة إليهم كذلك إذ سيخسرون فيها كل شيء  حتى أنفسهم كما  قال تعالى {قل إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم  يوم القيامة ألا ذلك  هو الخسران المبين.} وقوله تعالى {فإنما هي زجرة  واحدة} أي صيحة واحدة وهي  نفخة إسرافيل الثانية نفخة البعث {فإذا هم}  أولئك المكذبون وغيرهم من سائر  الخلق {بالساهرة} أي وجه الأرض وقيل فيها  الساهرة لأن من عليها يومئذ لا  ينامون بل يسهرون أبدا فرد تعالى بهذا على  منكري البعث الآخر وقرره عزوجل  بما لا مزيد عليه إعذارا وإنذارا ولا يهلك  على الله إلا هالك.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1-بيان أن الله تعالى يقسم بما يشاء من مخلوقاته بخلاف العبد لا يجوز له أن يقسم بغير ربه تعالى.
2-بيان أنروح المؤمن تنزع عند الموت نزعا سريعا لا يجد من الألم ما يجده الكافر.
3-تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بالإقسام عليها وذكر كيفية وقوعها.
__________**
1 يقال: رجع فلان أي حفرته أي في طريقه التي جاء فيها فحفرها برجليه وهو يمشي قال الشاعر:
أحافرة على صلع وشيب
معاذ الله من سفه وعار
أي أرجع إلى حالة الشباب بعد الصلع والشيب، والشاهد في إنكاره الرجوع إلى حياته الأولى.
2  النازعات جمع نازعة وهي الجماعة من الملائكة والنزع هو إخراج الروح من   الجسد مشبه بنزع الدلو من البئر. ولذا يقول فلان في حالة النزع للمحتضر   وغرقا اسم مصدر عدل عن المصدر الذي هو إغراقا لمناسبة سبحا ونشطا وسبقا في   الآيات ومعناه الإغراق في نزع الروح من أقصى الجسد.
3 إذ يرى بعضهم أنها  النجوم ويرى بعضهم أنها جماعات الخيل الغازية,  والرماة أو الفرسان إلا أن  الراجح أنها الملائكة, فالنازعات الملائكة تنزع  أرواح الكافرين والنشاطات  تنشط أرواح المؤمنين نشطا تأخذها بسرعة كما  ينشط العقال من يد البعير  والسابحات تسبح بأرواح المؤمنين ترفعها إلى  الملكوت الأعلى, فالسابقات  الملائكة تسبق الشياطين بالوحي إلى الأنبياء,  فالمدبرات, الملائكة تقوم  بتدبير ما أسند الله إليها كقبض الأرواح, وإنزال  الأمطار وإرسال الرياح,  ونفخ الأرواح إلى غير ذلك.
4 إطلاق الراجفة والرادفة على الصيحة إطلاق  سائغ وهو إطلاق على مسببة  الراجفة وهي الصيحة والرادفة التي جاءت بعدها وهي  الصيحة الثانية.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النازعات
الحلقة (865)
**سورة النازعات
مكية وآياتها ست وأربعون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 509الى صــــ 514)*
*
*
*هل   أتاك حديث موسى (15) إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى (16) اذهب إلى فرعون   إنه طغى (17) فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى (18) وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى (19)  فأراه  الآية الكبرى (20) فكذب وعصى (21) ثم أدبر يسعى (22) فحشر فنادى  (23) فقال  أنا ربكم الأعلى (24) فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى (25) إن  في ذلك لعبرة  لمن يخشى (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
موسى: أي موسى بن عمران عليه السلام.
بالواد المقدس طوى: أي بالواد الطاهر المبارك المسمى بطوى.
اذهب إلى فرعون: أي بأن أذهب إلى فرعون.
إنه طغى: أي تجاوز حده كعبد إلى ادعاء الربوبية والألوهية.
إلى أن تزكى: أي تسلم فتطهر من رجس الشرك والكفر بالإسلام لله تعالى.
وأهديك إلى ربك: أي أرشدك إلى معرفة ربك الحق فتخشاه وتطيعه فتنجو من عذابه.
فأراه الآية الكبرى: أي العصا واليد إذ هي من أكبر الآيات الدالة على صدق موسى.
ثم أدبر يسعى: أي بعد ما كذب وعصى رجع يجمع جموعه ويحشر جنوده لحرب موسى وقال
كلمة الكفر أنا ربكم فلا طاعة إلا لي.
فأخذه  الله نكال الآخرة والأولى: أي عذبه تعالى عذاب الآخرة وهو قوله أنا  ربكم  الأعلى وعذاب الأولى وهي قوله ما علمت لكم من إله غيري.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {هل أتاك حديث موسى} الآيات.. المقصود من هذه الآيات تسلية  الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يعاني من تكذيب قومه له ولما جاء به من  التوحيد  والشرع فقص تعالى عليه طرفا من قصة موسى مع فرعون تخفيفا عليه،  وتهديدا  لقومه بعقوبة تنزل بهم كعقوبة فرعون الذي كان أشد منهم بطشا وقد  أهلكه الله  فأغرقه وجنده.. فقال تعالى {هل أتاك} 1 يا رسولنا {حديث موسى}  بن عمران،  {إذ2 ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى} أي بالواد المطهر المبارك  المسمى طوى  ناداه فأعلمه أولا أنه لا إله إلا هو وأمره بعبادته، ثم أمره  بأن يذهب إلى  فرعون الوليد بن الريان ملك القبط بمصر فقال له اذهب إلى  فرعون إنه طغى أي  عتا وتكبر وظلم فأفحش في الظلم والفساد.
 وعلمه ما يقول له إذا انتهى  إليه فقل {فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى} 3 أي إلى  أن تسلم فتزكو روحك وتطهر  بالإسلام وأهديك 4 إلى ربك فتخشى أي وأرشدك إلى  ربك وأعرفك به فتخشى أي  عقابه فتترك الظلم والطغيان قال تعالى فأراه الآية  الكبرى والتي هي اليد  والعصا، فكذب فرعون موسى في دعوته وعصى ربه فلم  يستجب له ولم يطعه فيما  أمره به ودعاه إليه من الإيمان برسالة موسى وإرسال  بني إسرائيل معه بعد  الإسلام لله ظاهرا وباطنا. ثم أدبر فرعون أي عن دعوة  الحق رافضا لها يسعى  في الباطل والشر {فحشر} رجاله وجنده {فنادى} أي  ناداهم ليعدهم إلى حرب موسى  {فقال: أنا ربكم الأعلى} يعني أنه لا رب فوقه،  {فأخذه الله} أي عذبه  {نكال} أي5 عذاب {الآخرة} أي الكلمة وهي قوله: "أنا  ربكم الأعلى" ونكال  الأولى وهي قوله (ما علمت لكم من إله غيري) وبين  الكلمتين الخبيثتين أربعون  سنة فالأولى قالها في بداية الدعوة حيث ادعى  أنه بحث واستقصى في البحث  واجتهد وأنه بعد كل ذلك الاجتهاد لم يعلم أن  للناس من قومه من إله سواه.  وقوله تعالى إن في ذلك {لعبرة لمن6 يخشى} أي  فيما قص تعالى من خبر موسى  وفرعون {لعبرة} أي عظة لمن يخشى الله وعذاب  الدار الآخرة فيؤمن ويتقي أي  فيزداد إيمانا وتقوى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية الداعي إلى الله تعالى وحمله على الصبر في دعوته حتى ينتهي بها على غايتها.
2- إثبات مناجاة موسى لربه تعالى وأنه كلمه ربه كفاحا بلا واسطة.
3- تقرير أن لا تزكية للنفس البشرية إلا بالإسلام أي بالعمل بشرائعه.
4- لا تحصل الخشية من الله للعبد إلا بعد معرفة الله تعالى إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء.
5- وجود المعجزات لا يستلزم الإيمان فقد رأى فرعون أعظم الآيات كالعصا واليد وما آمن.
6- التنديد والوعيد الشديد لمن يدعي الربوبية والألوهية فيأمر الناس بعبادته.
__________
1  هل الاستفهام هنا صوري المراد به تشويق السامع إلى الخبر ولذا استعمل  فيه  هل التي هي بمعنى قد للتحقيق أي قد أتاك حديث موسى العجيب فاستمع.
2 إذ اسم زمان بدل اشتمال من حديث موسى.
3  قرأ نافع تزكى بتشديد الزاي وقرأ حفص بتخفيفها فمن شددها أدغم فيها إحدى   تائي تتزكى ومن خفف حذف إحدى التائين لأن أصل الفعل تتزكى بتائين.
4 الهداية: الدلالة على الطريق الموصل إلى المطلوب إذا سلكه المرء وصل إلى مرغوبه.
5  النكل القيد قال تعالى (إن لدينا أنكالا) جمع نكل ويطلق النكال على  العذاب  والهروب منه وأخذ منه فعل نكل تنكيلا أي عذبه تعذيبا فنكال الأولى  أي عذاب  الأولى ونكال الآخرة عذاب الآخرة كما هو مبين في التفسير.
6 لمن يخشى:  أي يخشى الله تعالى وهو المؤمن التقي إذ مثله النفسي هو الذي  يجد العظة  والعبرة فيما يعرض عليه من أحداث فاصلة أما الكافر فأنى له أن  يسمع حتى  يبصر؟
***************************
أأنتم  أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها (27) رفع سمكها فسواها (28) وأغطش ليلها  وأخرج  ضحاها (29) والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها (30) أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها (31)   والجبال أرساها (32) متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم (33) 
شرح الكلمات:
أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها؟ : أي أشد خلقا.
رفع سمكها: أي غلظها وارتفاعها.
فسواها: أي جعلها مستوية سطحا واحدا ما فيها نتوء ولا انخفاض.
وأغطش ليلها: أي أظلمه جعله مظلما.
وأخرج ضحاها: أي ضوءها ونهارها.
والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها: أي بعد أن خلق الأرض خلق السماء ثم دحا الأرض أي بسطها وأخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها.
والجبال أرساها: أي أثبتها على سطح الأرض لتثبت ولا تميد.
متاعا لكم ولإنعامكم: أي أخرج من الأرض ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم وهي المواشي من الحيوان.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {أأنتم أشد1 خلقا} الآيات.. سيقت هذه الآيات الكريمة لتقرير  عقيدة  البعث والجزاء بإيراد أكبر دليل عقلي لا يرده العاقل أبدا وهو أن  السماء في  خلقها وما خلق الله فيها، أشد خلقا وأقوى وأعظم من خلق الإنسان  بعد موته  فالبشرية كلها لا ساوي حجمها حجم كوكب واحد من كواكب السماء ولا  سلسلة  واحدة من سلاسل الجبال في الأرض فضلا عن السماء والأرض. إذا فالذي  قدر على  خلق السماء وما فيها والأرض وما فيها قادر قطعا من باب أولى قادر  على خلق  الإنسان مرة أخرى وقد خلقه أولا فإعادة خلقه بإحيائه بعد موته  أيسر وأسهل  وأمكن من خلقه أولا على غير مثال سبق، ولا صورة تقدمت، ولكن  أكثر الناس لا  يعلمون لأنهم لا يفكرون وهذا عرض الآيات قوله تعالى {أأنتم  أشد خلقا } أيها  المنكرون للبعث المكذبون به {أم السماء} 2 والجواب الذي  لاشك فيه هو أن  السماء أشد خلقا من منهم وبيان ذلك فيما يلي:
1- بناها فهي سقف للأرض  مرفوعة فوقها مسواة فلا انفطار فيها ولا ارتفاع  لبعض وانخفاضا لبعض آخر بل  هي كالزجاجة في سمتها واعتدالها في خلقها.
2- رفع سمكها3 فإن غلظها مقدر بمسيرة خمسمائة عام.
3- أغطش ليلها فجعله مظلما.
4-  وأخرج ضحاها فجعل نهارها مضيئا. هذه هي السماء. والأرض بعد ذلك أي بعد4  أن  خلقها أولا وقبل السماء عاد إليها فدحاها بأن بسطها للأنام وأخرج منها   ماءها ففجر فيها عيونها وأخرج منها مرعى وهو ما يرعى من سائر الحبوب   والثمار والنبات والأشجار منفعة للإنسان ولحيوانه المفتقر إليه في ركوبه5   وطعامه وشرابه وما ذكر تعالى من مظاهر القدرة والعلم والحكمة والرحمة في   الأرض لا يقل عما ذكر في السماء إن لم يكن أعظم فكيف إذا ينكر الإنسان على   ربه أن يعيده حيا بعد إماتته له ليحاسبه وليجزيه إنه بدل أن ينكر يجب عليه   أن يشكر، ولكن الإنسان ظلوم كفار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على الإنسان وإنعامه عليه.
3-  مشروعية الاستدلال بالكبير على الصغير وبالكثير على القليل وهو مما  يعلم  بداهة وبالضرورة إلا أن الغفلة أكبر صارف وأقوى حايل فلا بد من  إزالتها  أولا.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري أي إلجاؤهم إلى الإقرار والاعتراف بأن خلق السماء أعظم من خلقهم إذا كيف ينكرون البعث والحياة الثانية.
2  المراد بالسماء السماء الدنيا المشاهدة للناس، وإن كان لفظ السماء يطلق   إطلاق أسماء الأجناس الدالة على أكثر من واحد والبناء للسماء وهو خلقها في   صورة بناء رفيع.
3 السمك بفتح السين وتسكين الميم الرفع في الفضاء ,وهو مصدر سمك إذا رفع السمك محرك السين والميم الحوت المعروف واحده سمكة كبقرة.
4  اختلف في أيها خلق الله تعالى أولا الأرض أم السماء وراجح أنها الأرض  أولا  لقوله (أإنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض ... إلى قوله ثم استوى إلى  السماء)  الآية من سورة فصلت. وطريق الجمع كما في التفسير خلق الأرض أولا  ثم  السماوات ثم عاد إلى الأرض فدحاها بمعنى أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها أي  أعدها  إعدادا خاصا لحياة الإنسان والحيوان المراد من قوله دحاها إذ الدحو  البسط  والتسوية والترتيب.
5 إذ هو المراد من قوله تعالى في الآية (ولأنعامكم) التي هي الإبل البقر والغنم فالإبل يركب ظهرها ويشرب لبنها ويؤكل لحمها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النازعات
الحلقة (866)
**سورة عبس
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وأربعون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 515الى صــــ 518)

فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى (34) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى (35) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى (36) فأما من طغى (37) وآثر الحياة الدنيا (38) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى (39) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى (41) يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها (42) فيم أنت من ذكراها (43) إلى ربك منتهاها (44) إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها (45) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها (46)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
الطامة الكبرى: أي النفخة الثانية وأصل الطامة الداهية التي تعلو على كل داهية.
ما سعى: أي ما عمل في الدنيا من خير وشر.
فأما من طغى: أي كفر وظلم.
وآثر الحياة الدنيا: أي باتباع الشهوات.
فإن الجحيم هي المأوى: أي النار مأواه.
مقام ربه: أي قيامه بين يديه ليسأله عما قدم وأخر.
ونهى النفس عن الهوى: أي المردى المهلك باتباع الشهوات.
فإن الجنة هي المأوى: أي مأواه الذي يأوي إليه بعد الحساب.
عن الساعة: أي القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
أيان مرساها: أي متى وقوعها وقيامها.
فيم أنت من ذكراها: أي في أي شيء من ذكراها أي ليس عندك علمها حتى تذكرها.
إلى ربك منتهاها: أي منتهى علمها إلى الله وحده فلا يعلمها سواه.
لم يلبثوا: أي في قبورهم.
إلا عشية أو ضحاها: أي عشية يوم أو ضحى تلك العشية.
**معنى الآيات:**
بعد أن بين تعالى مظاهر قدرته في حياة الناس وما خلق لهم فيها تدليلا على البعث والجزاء وذكر في هذه الآيات مظاهر قدرته في معادهم تدليلا على قدرته على بعثهم بعد موتهم ومحاسبتهم ومجازاتهم فقال عز من قائل {فإذا جاءت1 الطامة الكبرى} أي القيامة وسميت بالطامة الكبرى لأنها تطم على2 كل شيء ولا يعظمها سيء ولا ريح عاد ولا صيحة ثمود ولا رجفة يوم الظلة. {يوم 
يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى} من خير أو شر لأنه أيقن أنه محاسب ومجزي بعمله. {وبرزت الجحيم} أي أبرزها فظهرت لمن يراها لا يخفيها شيء. والناس بعد ذلك مؤمن وكافر والطريقان طريق جنة وطريق نار. 
{فأما من طغى} أي عتا عن أمر ربه فعصاه ولم يطعه بأداء فرائضه واجتناب نواهيه. {وآثر الحياة الدنيا} على الآخرة فعمل للدنيا وصرف كل جهده وطاقته لها، ولم يعمل للآخرة فما صام ولا صلى ولا تصدق ولا زكى {فإن الجحيم هي المأوى} أي مأواه ومستقره ومثواه شرابه الحميم وطعامه الزقوم {وأما من خاف مقام ربه} وهو الوقوف بين يديه لمساءلته ومجازاته فأدى الفرائض واجتنب النواهي، {ونهى النفس عن الهوى} أي نفسه عن هواها فلم يجبها في هوى يبغضه الله ولم يطعها في شيء حرمه الله فإن الجنة دار السلام والأبرار والمتقين الأخيار هي مأواه ولنعم المأوى هي حيث العيون الجارية والسرر المرفوعة والأكواب الموضوعة والنمارق المصفوفة والزرابي المبثوثة والكواعب العرب الأتراب ولقاء الأحباب3.
 وقوله تعالى {يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها} أي يسألك يا رسولنا المنكرون للبعث عن الساعة أي قيامها ومتى رسوها وثبوتها وهي كالسفينة سائرة ليل نهار متى ترسو؟ {فيم} 4 أي في أي شيء أنت من ذكراها أي ليس عندك علمها فتذكرها لهم إلى ربك وحده علم وقت مجيئها وساعة رسوها لتنقل الناس من دنياهم إلى آخرتهم، وبذلك تنتهي رحلتهم ويستقر قرارهم. 
وينتهي ليلهم ونهارهم. وقوله تعالى {إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها} أي ليس إليك يا رسولنا علمها ولا منتهى أمرها إنما أنت مهمتك غير ما يطلب إنها إنذار من يخشى الساعة ويخاف حلولها لإيمانه بها وبما يكون فيها من نعيم وجحيم أما من لا يؤمن بها فهو لا يخافها وسؤاله عنها سؤال استهزاء، فلا تحفل بهم ولا تهتم لهم فإنهم يوم يرونها كأن لم يلبثوا في دنياهم هذه وقبورهم {إلا عشية أو ضحاها} أي عشية يوم أو ضحى تلك العشية لما يستقبلون من أهوال الموقف وفظائع العذاب.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء ب1كر أحوالها وصفاتها.
2- الناس يوم القيامة مؤمن تقي في الجنة، وكافر وفاجر في النار.
3- بيان استئثار الله تعالى بعلم الغيب والساعة.
4- بيان أي الشدائد ينسى بعضها بعضا فإن عذاب القبر يهون أمام عذاب النار.
__________**
1 فالفاء للتفريع عما تقدم إن تقدم مظاهر قدرته في الكون والحياة تدليلا على قدرته على البعث والجزاء ففرع عنه بيان أحوال البعث وما يجري فيه تقريرا له ووقوفا بالمنكرين له على مصيرهم فيه مبالغة في طلب هدايتهم وإقامة الحجة عليهم.
2 أصل الطامة الحادثة التي تطم أي تلو وتغلب أمثالها من الأحداث الجسام والمراد بها هنا القيامة، قال سفيان الطامة هي الساعة التي يسلم فيها أهل النار للزبانية قال الشاعر:
إن بعض الحب يعمي ويصم
وكذاك البعض أدهى وأطم
3 كل ما ذكر من قولنا العيون إلى لقاء الأحباب هو من القرآن. يروى أن بلالا وهو في سياقة الموت يغمى عليه فإذا أفاق ووجد امرأته تبكي: يقول لها لا تبكي: غدا ألقى الأحبة محمدا وصحبه.
4 اسم استفهام أريد به الإنكار مشوبا بالتعجب من إلحاح المشركين على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعين لهم وقتها.**
******************************  ***
**سورة عبس
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وأربعون آية**
**يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عبس وتولى (1) أن جاءه الأعمى (2) وما يدريك لعله يزكى (3) أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى (4) أما من استغنى (5) فأنت له تصدى (6) وما عليك ألا يزكى (7) وأما من جاءك يسعى (8) وهو يخشى (9) فأنت عنه تلهى (10) كلا إنها تذكرة (11) فمن شاء ذكره (12) في صحف مكرمة (13) مرفوعة مطهرة (14) بأيدي سفرة (15) كرام بررة (16)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
عبس: أي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعنى كلح وجهه وتغير.
وتولى: أي أعرض.
أن جاءه الأعمى: أي لأجل أن جاء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم فقطعه عما هو مشغول به من دعوة بعض أشراف قريش للإسلام.
لعله يزكى: أم يتطهر من الذنوب.
أو يذكر: أي يتعظ.
فتنفعه الذكرى: أي الموعظة.
أما من استغنى: عن الإيمان والعلم والدين بالمال والجاه.
فأنت له تصدى: أي يتقبل عليه وتتصدى له.
وما عليك ألا يزكى: أي ليس عليك بأس في عدم تزكيته نفسه بالإسلام.
يسعى: أي في طلب الخير من العلم والهدى.
فأنت عنه تلهى: أي تشاغل.
كلا: أي لا تعد لمثل ذلك.
إنها تذكرة: أي الآيات عظة للخلق.
مكرمة: أي عند الله.
مرفوعة: أي في السماء.
مطهرة: أي منزهة عن مس الشياطين.
بأيد سفرة: كتبة ينسخونها من اللوح المحفوظ.
كرام بررة: مطيعين لله وهم الملائكة.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {عبس وتولى1 أن جاءه الأعمى} هذا عتاب لطيف يعاتب به الله سبحانه وتعالى رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فالذي عبث بمعنى قطب وجهه وأعرض هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والأعمى الذي لأجله عبس رسول الله وأعرض عنه هو عبد الله بن أم مكتوم الأعمى أحد المهاجرين ابن خال خديجة بنت خويلد أم المؤمنين. وسبب هذا العتاب الكريم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في مكة يوما ومعه صناديد قريش عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة وأبو جهل والعباس بن عبد المطلب وأمية بن خلف يدعوهم إلى الإسلام مجتهدا معهم يرغبهم ويرهبهم طمعا في إسلامهم فجاء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم ينادي يا رسول الله أقرئني وعلمني مما علمك الله وكرر ذلك مرارا فانزعج لذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قطعه لحديثه مع القوم فعبس وتولى عنه لا يجيبه، وما إن عاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى منزله حتى نزلت هذه الآيات {عبس وتولى} 2 أي قطب وأعرض {أن جاءه3 الأعمى وما يدريك} أي وما يعلمك أنه {يزكى4} بما يطلب من القرآن والسنة أي يريد زكاة نفسه وتطهير روحه بما يتعلمه منك، أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أي وما يعلمك لعله بندائه لك وطلبه منك أن يتذكر بما يسمع منك فيتعظ به وتنفعه الذكرى منك. وقوله تعالى {أما من استغنى} أي عن الإيمان والإسلام وما عندك من العلم بالله والمعرفة استغنى بماله وشرفه في قومه {فأنت له تصدى5} أي تتعرض له مقبلا عليه {وما عليك ألا يزكى} أي وأي شيء يلحقك من الأذى إن لم يتزك ذاك المستغنى عنك بشرفه وماله. وكرر تعالى العتاب بالكلمات العذاب6 {وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو 
يخشى} جاءك مسرعا يجري وراءك يناديك بأحب الأسماء إليك يا رسول الله والحال انه يخشى الله تعالى ويخاف عقابه فلذا هو يطلب ما يزكي به نفسه ليقيها العقاب والعذاب {فأنت عنه تلهى7} أي تتشاغل بغيره {كلا} أي لا تفعل مثل هذا مرة أخرى. وقوله تعالى {إنها تذكرة} أي هذه الآيات وما تحمل من عتاب حبيب إلى حبيب موعظة {فمن شاء} من عباد الله {ذكره} أي ذكر الوحي والتنزيل {في صحف مكرمة مرفوعة مطهرة} مكرمة عند الله تعالى مرفوعة في السماء مطهرة منزهة عن مس الشياطين لها {بأيدي سفرة كرام بررة} أي مطيعين لله صادقين هم الملائكة كتبة ينسخونها من اللوح المحفوظ وما أقرب هذا الوصف من مؤمن كريم النفس طاهر الروح يحفظ كتاب الله ويعمل به بيده مصحف يقرأه ويرتل كلام الله فيه وقد جاء في الصحيح8 أن هذا العبد الذي وصفت مع السفرة الكرام البررة. اللهم اجعلني منهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- بيان مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه أشرف مقام وأسماه دل على ذلك أسلوب عتاب الله تعالى له حيث خاطبه في أسلوب شخص غائب حتى لا يواجهه بالخطاب فيؤلمه فتلطف معه، ثم أقبل عليه بعد أن أزال الوحشة يخاطبه وما يدريك.
2- إثبات ما جاء في الخبر أدبني ربي فأحسن تأديبي فقد دلت الآيات عليه.
3- بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتأديب ربه له مستوى لم يبلغه سواه، فقد كان إذا جاءه ابن أم مكتوم يوسع له في المجلس ويجلسه إلى جنبه ويقول له مرحبا بالذي عاتبني ربي9 من اجله وولاه على المدينة مرات، وكان مؤذنا له في رمضان.
4-استحالة كتمان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لشيء من الوحي فقد قالت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها لو كان للرسول أن يكتم شيئا من وحي الله لكتم عتاب الله تعالى له في عبس وتولى.
__________**
1 عبس: أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنى عبس قطب مابين عينيه كراهية لما نابه وحصل له مما أزعجه.
2 انظر مضمون هذه الآية في قوله تعال ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي.. الآية وأخرى (واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي) الآية. الأولى من سورة الأنعام والثانية من الكهف.
3 أن جاءه الأعمى: مجرور بحرف جر محذوف وهو اللام أي لأن جاءه وهذا الحذف مطرد وأصل التركيب لأجل مجيء الأعمى له.
4 يزكى أصلها يتزكى أي يطلب التزكية لنفسه فأدغمت التاء في الزاي فصارت يزكى.
5 قرأ نافع تصدى بتشديد الصاد والدال معا، وقرأ حفص بتخفيف الصاد، فمن شدد أدغم إحدى التائين في الصاد ومن خفف حذف.
6 العذاب: جمع عذبه بمعنى الحلوة الطيبة إذ كل حلو طيب هو عذب.
7 تلهى: أصلها تتلهى حذفت إحدى التائين تخفيفا, وتلهى تطلب التلهي أو حصل له وهو الانشغال بشيء وترك الآخر.
8 في صحيح البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " مثل الذي يقرأ القرآن وهو حافظ له مع السفرة الكرام البررة، ومثل الذي يقرأه وهو يتعاهده وهو عليه شاق شديد فله أجران".
9 قال الثوري فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك إذا رأى ابن أم مكتوم يبسط له رداءه ويقول مرحبا بمن عاتبني فيه ربي ويقول: هل من حاجة؟ واستخلفه بالمدينة مرتين في غزوتين غزاهما قال أنس فرأيته يوم القادسية راكبا وعليه درع وراية سوداء.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النازعات
الحلقة (867)
سورة عبس
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وأربعون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 519الى صــــ 522)

قتل الإنسان ما أكفره (17) من أي شيء خلقه (18) من نطفة خلقه فقدره (19) ثم السبيل يسره (20) ثم أماته فأقبره (21) ثم إذا شاء أنشره (22) كلا لما يقض ما أمره (23) فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه (24) أنا صببنا الماء صبا (25) ثم شققنا الأرض شقا (26) فأنبتنا فيها حبا (27) وعنبا وقضبا (28) وزيتونا ونخلا (29) وحدائق غلبا (30) وفاكهة وأبا (31) متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم (32) 
شرح الكلمات:
قتل الإنسان: لعن الإنسان الكافر.
ما1أكفره: أي ما حمله على الكفر؟.
من أي شيء خلقه: من نطفة خلقه.
فقدره: أي من نطفة إلى علقة إلى مضغة فبشر سوي.
ثم السبيل يسره: أي سبيل الخروج من بطن أمه.
إذا شاء أنشره: أي إذا شاء إحياءه أحياه.
كلا: حقا أو ليس الأمر كما يدعي الإنسان أدى ما عليه من الحقوق.
لما يقضي ما أمره: أي ما كلفه به من الطاعات والواجبات في نفسه وماله.
إلى طعامه: أي كيف قدر ودبر له.
حبا وعنبا: أي الحب الحنطة والشعير والعنب هو المعروف.
وقضبا: أي القت والرطب وسمي قضبا لأنه يقضب أي يقطع مرة بعد مرة.
وحدائق غلبا: أي كثيرة الأشجار والواحدة غلباء كحمراء كثيفة الشجر.
وفاكهة وأبا: أي ما يتفكه به من سائر الفواكه والأب التبن وما ترعاه البهائم.
متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم: أي ما تقدم ذكره منفعة لكم ولأنعامكم التي هي الإبل والبقر والغنم.
معنى الآيات:
بعدما عاتب الرب سبحانه وتعالى رسوله على انشغاله بأولئك الكفرة المشركين وأعراضه عن ابن أم مكتوم الأعمى فكان أولئك المشركون هم السبب في إعراض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ابن أم مكتوم وفي عتاب الله تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستجوبوا لذلك لعنة الله تعالى عليهم لكفرهم وكبريائهم جرد الله تعالى شخصا منهم غير معلوم والمراد كل كافر متكبر مثلهم فقال {قتل الإنسان} أي الكافر {ما أكفره} أي ما حمله على الكفر والكبر. فلينظر {من أي شيء خلقه} ربه الذي يكفر به؟ إنه خلقه من نطفة قذرة {خلقه فقدره} أي أطوارا نطفة فعلقة فمضغة. أمن كان هذا حاله يليق به أن يكفر ويتكبر ويستغني عن الله؟ فلينظر إلى مبدئه ومنتهاه وما بينهما مبدأه نطفة مذرة وأخره جيفة قذرة. وهو بينهما حامل عذرة. كيف يكفر وكيف يتكبر؟ وقوله تعالى {ثم السبيل يسره} فلولا أن الله تعالى يسر له الخروج من بطن أمه والله ما خرج. {ثم أماته} بدون استشارته ولا أخذ رأيه {فأقبره2} هيأ له من يقبره وإلا لأنتن وتعفن وأكلته الكلاب، {ثم إذا شاء أنشره3} {كلا4} . أما يصحو هذا المغرور أما يفيق هذا المخدوع. {لما يقض ما أمره} فما له لا يقضي ما أمره ربه من الإيمان به وطاعته {لينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه5} الذي حياته متوقفة عليه كيف يتم له بتقدير الله تعالى وتدبيره لعله يذكر فيشكر {أنا صببنا الماء صبا فأنبتنا فيها حبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا} كالبر والشعير والذرة وسائر الحبوب المقتاتة وعنبا يأكله رطبا ويابسا {وقضبا} وهو القت الرطب يقضب أي يقطع مرة بعد مرة وهو علف البهائم، {وزيتونا} يأكله حبا ويدهن به زيتا {ونخلا} يأكله ثمرة بسرا ورطبا وتمرا {وحدائق غلبا} أي بساتين ملتفة الأشجار كثيرتها الواحدة غلباء6 {وفاكهة وأبا} الفاكهة لكم والأب علف لدوابكم {متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم} أي هذه المذكورات بعضها متاعا لكم أي منافع تتمتعون بها وبعضها لأنعامكم وهو القضب والأب منفعة لها تعيش عليها فبأي وجه تكفر ربك يا أيها الإنسان الكافر؟.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته وهي مقتضية للإيمان به وبآياته ورسوله ولقائه.
2- الاستدلال بالصنعة على الصانع. وأن أثر الشيء يدل عليه، ولذا يتعجب من كفر الكافر بربه وهو خلقه ورزقه وكلأ حياته وحفظ وجوده إلى أجله.
3- بيان أن الإنسان لا يزال مقصرا في شكر ربه ولو صام الدهر كله وصلى في كل لحظة من لحظاته.
__________
1 جائز أن تكون ما تعجبية إذ من عادة العرب إذا تعجبوا من شيء قالوا فيه قاتله الله ما أحسنه أو ما أقبحه أو ما أجرأه مثلا. أي أعجبوا لخلقه من نطفة مع كفره بربه.
2 يقال قبره إذا دفنه وأقبره إذا هيأ له من يقبره.
3 أنشره ونشره بمعنى واحد أي أحياه بعد موته وسيشاء ذلك فينشره يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
4 لأهل العلم في حقيقة (كلا) هذا كلام طويل واختلاف كبير والراجح أنها كما هي الغالب فيها أنها للردع أي ردع له على كفره واستمرار غفلته وإعراضه وجهله وعدم علمه, وجملة لم يقض بيانية أي بيات علة كفره وعناده وهي أنه لم يقض ما أمر به من النظر والتأمل ولو فعل ذلك لعرف واهتدى , ومن هنا أمره أن ينظر إلى طعامه.
5 هناك لطيفة تستشف من هذه الآية وهي أن طعام الإنسان كالمثل للدنيا في مبدئها ومنتهاها فإن طعامه وإن ملحه وفلفله فإنه يصير إلى عذرة منتنة.
6 يقال للأسد الأغلب لأنه مصمت العنق لا يلتفت إلا جمعا.
***************************
فإذا جاءت الصاخة (33) يوم يفر المرء من أخيه (34) وأمه وأبيه (35) وصاحبته وبنيه (36) لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه (37) وجوه يومئذ مسفرة (38) ضاحكة مستبشرة (39) ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة (40) ترهقها قترة (41) أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة (42)
شرح الكلمات:
فإذا جاءت الصاخة: أي النفخة الثانية.
وصاحبته: أي زوجته.
شأن يغنيه: أي حال تشغله عن شأن غيره.
مسفرة: أي مضيئة.
عليها غبرة: أي غبار.
ترهقها قترة: أي ظلمة من سواد ومعنى ترهقها تغشاها
الكفرة الفجرة: أي الجامعون بين الكفر والفجور.
معنى الآيات:
بعدما يبين تعالى بداية أمر الإنسان في حياته ومعاشه فيها ذكر تعالى معاده ومآله فيها فقال عز من قائل {فإذا جاءت1 الصاخة} وهي القيامة ولعل تسميتها بهذا الاسم الصاخة نظرا إلى نفخة الصور التي تصخ الأذن أي تصمها بمعنى تصيبها بالصمم لشدتها. وهي النفخة الثانية وقوله تعالى {يوم يفر المرء من أخيه2 وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته} أي زوجته {وبنيه} وهؤلاء أقرب الناس إليه 
ومع هذا يفر عنهم أي يهرب خشية أن يطالبوه بحق لهم عليه فيؤخذ به. وقوله تعالى {لكل امرئ من3هم يومئذ شأن} أي حال وأمر { يغنيه} عن السؤال عن غيره ولو كان أقرب قريب إليه. هنا ورد أن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلة يا نبي الله كيف يحشر الرجال؟ قال حفاة عراة, ثم انتظرت ساعة فقالت يانبي الله كيف يحشر النساء؟ قال كذلك حفاة عراة قالت واسوأتاه من يوم القيامة: قال وعن ذلك تسألين إنه قد نزلت علي آية لا يضرك كان عليك ثياب أم لا قالت أي آية هي يانبي الله قال {لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه} . وقوله تعالى {وجوه يومئذ مسفر4ة} أي مضيئة مشرقة {ضاحكة مستبشرة} وهي وجوه المؤمنين والمؤمنات أهل التقوى وجوههم حسنة مشرقة بالأنوار مستبشرون بالقدوم على ربهم والنزول بجواره الكريم. {ووجوه يومئذ} أي تقوم القيامة ويحشر الناس لفصل القضاء {عليها غبرة} أي غبار {ترهقها} أي تغشاها {قترة} . أي ظلمة وسواد {أولئك} أي الذين عليهم الغبرة وتغشاهم القترة {هم الكفرة} في الدنيا {الفجرة} فيها الذين عاشوا على الكفر والفجور وماتوا على ذلك والفجور هو الخروج عن طاعة الله تعالى بترك الواجبات وغشيان المحرمات كالربا والزنا وسفك الدماء.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان شدة الهول يوم القيامة يدل على فرار المرء من أقربائه.
2-خطر التبعات على العبد يوم القيامة وهي الحقوق التي يطالب بها العبد يوم القيامة.
3-شدة الهول والفزع تنسي المرء يوم القيامة أن ينظر إلى عورة أحد من أهل الموقف.
4-ثمرة الإيمان والتقوى تظهر في الموقف نورا على الوجه وإشراقا له وإضاءة وثمرة الكفر والفجور تظهر ظلمة وسوادا على الوجه وغبارا.
5-تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بعرض صورة من صورها.
__________
1 الفاء للتفريع هذا الكلام متفرع على ما قبله كما في التفسير أنه بعد أن ذكر الإنسان بمبدأ خلقه ومنتهى حياته في الدنيا فرع على ذلك بيان حياته الآخرة ومصيره فيها.
2 قال بعضهم أول من يفر يفر قابيل من أخيه هابيل، وقال الحسن أول من يفر يوم القيامة إبراهيم يفر من أبيه ونوح من ابنه ولوط من امرأته.
3 روى الترمذي وصححه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يحشرون حفاة عراة غرلا فقالت امرأة أينظر بعضنا بعضا؟ قال يافلانة لكل امرء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه. غرلا: جمع أغرل وهو من لم تؤخذ غلفة ذكره بالختان.
4 مسفرة من طول قيام الليل والضرب في سبيل الله يقال أسفر الصبح إذا أضاء وأسفرت المرآة إذا كشفت عن وجهها.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       )                             
تفسير سورة النازعات
الحلقة (868)
سورة التكوير
مكية وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 523الى صــــ 528)

سورة التكوير
مكية وآياتها تسع وعشرون آية
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا الشمس كورت (1) وإذا النجوم انكدرت (2) وإذا الجبال سيرت (3) وإذا العشار عطلت (4) وإذا الوحوش حشرت (ا5) وإذا البحار سجرت (6) وإذا النفوس زوجت (7) وإذا الموءودة سئلت (8) بأي ذنب قتلت (9) وإذا الصحف نشرت (10) وإذا السماء كشطت (11) وإذا الجحيم سعرت (12) وإذا الجنة أزلفت (13) علمت نفس ما أحضرت (14)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا: أي ظرف لما ذكر بعد من المواضع الأثنى عشر, وجوابها علمت نفس
ما أحضرت.
كورت: أي لفت وذهب بنورها.
انكدرت: أي انقضت وتساقطت على الأرض.
سيرت: ذهب بها على وجه الأرض فصارت هباء منبثا.
وإذا العشار: أي النوق الحوامل.
عطلت: أي تركت بلا راع أو بلا حلب لما دهاهم من الأمر.
الوحوش حشرت: أي جمعت وماتت.
وإذا البحار سجرت: أي أوقدت فصارت نارا.
وإذا النفوس زوجت: أي قرنت بأجسادها ثم بقرنائها وأمثالها في الخير والشر.
وإذا الموءودة: أي البنت تدفن حية خوف العار أو الحاجة.
سئلت: أي تبكيتا لقاتلها.
بأي ذنب قتلت: أي بأي ذنب.
وإذا الصحف نشرت: أي صحف الأعمال فتحت وبسطت.
وإذا السماء كشطت: أي نزعت من أماكنها كما ينزع الجلد عن الشاة.
وإذا الجحيم سعرت: أي نار أججت.
وإذا الجنة أزلفت: أي قربت لأهلها ليدخلوها.
علمت نفس ما أحضرت: أي كل نفس وقت هذه المذكورات ما أحضرت من خير وشر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إذا الشمس كورت} إلى قوله {علمت نفس ما أحضرت} إشتمل على إثنى عشر حدثا جلالا, ستة أحداث منها في الدنيا وستة في الآخرة وكلها معتبرة شرطا لجواب واحد وهو قوله تعالى علمت نفس ما أحضرت أي من خير وشر لتجزى به والسياق كله في تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء التي انكرها العرب المشركون وبالغوا في إنكارها مبالغة شديدة وكونها عليها مدار إصلاح الفرد والجماعة وأنه بدونها لا يتم إصلاح ولا تهذيب ولا تطهير عني القرآن بها عناية فائقة ويدل لذلك أن فواتح السور والصافات والذاريات والطور والمرسلات والنازعات والتكوير والانفطار والانشقاق والبروج والفجر كل هذه بما فيها من إقسامات عظيمة هي لتقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء. وهذه الأحداث الستة التي تقع في الدنيا وهي مباديء الآخرة:
1- تكوير1 الشمس بلفها وذهاب ضوئها.
2- إنكدار2 النجوم بانقضائها وسقوطها على الأرض.
3- تسيير الجبال بذهابها عن وجه الأرض واستحالتها إلى هباء يتطاير.
4- تعطيل العشار
3 وهي النوق الحوامل فلا تحلب ولا تركب ولا ترعى لما أصاب أهلها من الهول والفزع وكانت أفضل أموالهم وأحبها إلى نفوسهم.
5- حشر الوحوش وموتها وهي دواب البر قاطبة.
6- تسجير4 البحار باشتعالها نارا.
وهذه الأحداث الستة التي تقع في الآخرة:
1- تزويج النفوس وهو قرنها بأجسادها بعد خلق الأجساد لها, وبعد ذلك بأمثالها في الخير والشر.
2- سؤال الموءودة عن5ذنبها التي قتلت به.
3- نشر صحف الأعمال وفتحها وبسطها.
4- كشط السماء6 أي نزعها من أماكنها نزع الجلد عن الشاة عند سلخها.
5- تسعير النار أي تأجيجها وتقويتها.
6- إزلاف الجنة وتقريبها لأهلها أهل الإيمان والتقوى.
وجوب هذه الأحداث التي وقعت شرطا لحرف (إذا) هو قوله تعالى علمت نفس7 ما أحضرت من حسنات فتصير بها إلى الجنة, أو سيئات فتصير بها إلى النار. الهم إنا نسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول وعمل ونعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول وعمل.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- بيان مفصل عن مبادىء القيامة, وخواتيمها وفي حديث الترمذي الحسن الذي قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من سره أن ينظر إلي يوم القيامة فليقرأ إذا الشمس كورت وإذا السماء انشقت.
3- الترغيب في الإيمان والعمل الصالح إذ بهما المصير إلى الجنة.
4- الترهيب من الشرك والمعاصي إذ بهما المصير إلى النار.
__________
1 قال أبو عبيدة: كورت مثل تكوير العمامة فتلف وقال الربيع كورت ورمي بها.
2 انكدرت تهافتت وتناثرت، وقال أبو عبيدة انصبت كما ينصب العقاب إذا انكسر قال العجاج يصف صقرا:
أبصر خربان فضاء فانكدر
تقضي الباز إذا البازي كسر
3العشار واحدها عشراء وهي التي مضى على حملها عشرة أشهر ثم لا يزال اسمها كذلك حتى تضع.
4أو جائز أن يكون تسجير البحار فيضانها بتجاوز مياها معدل سطوحها, وجائز أن تشتعل فيها النار فتحترق, وظاهرة وجود البترول تحت سطحها تدل على أنها تحترق وتسجر كما يسجر التنور.
5 الوأد: دفن الطفلة وهي حية، وكان العرب في الجاهلية يئدون البنات خشية العار، ويقتلون أولادهم خشية الفقر أو لنذرهم إياهم للآلهة.
6 الكشط إزالة الإهاب "الجلد" عن الحيوان الميت.
7 روي أن عمر رضي الله عنه قرأ هذه السورة فلما بلغ قوله تعالى (علمت نفس ما أحضرت) قال لهذا أجريت القصة.
******************************  *
فلا أقسم بالخنس (15) الجوار الكنس (16) والليل إذا عسعس (17) والصبح إذا تنفس (18) إنه لقول رسول كريم (19) ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين (20) مطاع ثم أمين (21) وما صاحبكم بمجنون (22) ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين (23) وما هو على الغيب بضنين (24) وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم (25) فأين تذهبون (26) إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين (27) لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم (28) وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين (29) 
شرح الكلمات:
الخنس: أي التي تخنس بالنهار أي تختفي وتظهر بالليل.
الجوار الكنس: أي التي تجري أحيانا وتكنس في مكانسها أحيانا أخرى والمكانس محل إيوائها كمكانس بقر الوحش وهي الدرارى الخمسة عطارد والزهرة والمريخ والمشتري وزحل.
إذا عسعس: أي أقبل وأدبر لأن عسعس من أسماء الأضداد.
تنفس: أي امتد حتى يصير نهارا بينا.
إنه: أي القرآن.
لقول رسول كريم: أي جبريل كريم على الله تعالى وأضيف إليه القرآن لنزوله به.
ذي قوة: أي شديد القوى.
عند ذي العرش مكين: أي عند الله تعالى ذي مكانة.
مطاع ثم أمين: أي مطاع في السماء تطيعه الملائكة أمين على الوحي.
وما صاحبكم بمجنون: أي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أي ليس به جنون.
ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين: أي ولقد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل على صورته التي خلق عليها بالأفق الأعلى البين من ناحية المشرق.
وما هو على الغيب: أي وما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على الغيب وهو ما غاب من الوحي وخبر السماء.
بضنين: أي ببخيل وفي قراءة بالظاء أي بمتهم فينقص منه ولا يعطيه كله.
وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم: أي وليس القرآن بقول شيطان مسترق للسمع.
فأين تذهبون: أي فأي طريق تسلكون في إنكاركم القرآن وإعراضكم عنه.
ما هو إلا ذكر للعالمين: أي ما القرآن إلا موعظة للجن والإنس.
أن يستقيم: أي يتحرى الحق ويعتقده ويعمل بمقتضاه.
وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله: أي ومن شاء الاستقامة منكم فإنه لم يشأها إلا بعد أن شاءها الله قبله إذ لو لم
يشأها الله ما أشاءها عبده 
معنى الآيات:
لما قرر تعالى عقيدة البعث والجزاء بوصف كامل لأحداثها وكان الوصف من طريق الوحي فافتقر الموضوع إلى صحة الوحي والإيمان به فإذا صح الوحي وآمن به العبد آمن بصحة البعث والجزاء. ومن هنا أقسم تعالى بأعظم قسم على أن القرآن نزل به جبريل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما يقوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو كلام الله ووحيه وليس هو بمجنون يقول ما لا يدري ويهذر بما لا يعني ولا هو بقول شيطان رجيم ممن يسترقون السمع ويلقونه إلى إخوانهم من الكهان بل هو كلام الله صدقا وحقا وما يخبر به كما يخبر صدق وحق فقال تعالى {فلا} أي ليس1 الأمر كما تدعون بأن ما يقوله رسولنا هو من جنس ما تقوله الكهنة. ولا مما يقوله الشعراء، ولا هو بكلام مجانين. ولا هو سحر الساحرين أقسم بالخنس الجوار الكنس أي بكل ما يكنس ويجري ويكنس من الظباء وبقر الوحش والكواكب والدراري الخمسة عطارد والزهرة والمريخ والمشتري وزحل. والمراد من الخنوس الاختفاء والكنوس إيواءها إلى مكانسها مواضع2 إيوائها. وقوله {والليل إذا عسعس} أي أقسم بالليل إذا أقبل أو أدبر إذ لفظ عسعس بمعنى أقبل وأدبر فهو لفظ مشترك بين الإقبال والإدبار {والصبح إذا تنفس} أي امتد ضوءه فصار نهارا بينا أقسم بكل هذه المذكورات على أن القرآن الذي يصف لكم البعث والجزاء حق الوصف هو قول رسول كريم أي جبريل الكريم على ربه ذي قوة لا يقادر قدرها فلا يقدر إنس ولا جن على انتزاع ما عنده من الوحي ولا على زيادة فيه أو نقص منه. عند ذي العرش سبحانه وتعالى مكين أي ذي مكانة محترمة مطاع في السماوات أمين على الوحي هذا أولا وثانيا والله وما صاحبكم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم {بمجنون} كما تقولون {ولقد رآه} أي رأى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل بالأفق المبين رآه على صورته التي خلقه الله عليها وله ستمائة جناح رآه بالأفق ناحية الشرق وقد سد الأفق كله، والأفق بين والنهار طالع. 
{وما هو} أي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم {على الغيب بضنين} 3 أي بمظنون فيه التهمة بأن يزيد فيه أو ينقص منه أو يبدل فيه أو يغير كما هو ليس ببخيل فيظن فيه أنه يكتم منه شيئا أو يخفيه بخلا به أو ينقص منه شحا به وبخلا. {وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم} ممن يسترقون السمع ويلقونه إلى أوليائهم من الإنس فيخلطون فيه ويكذبون. وقوله تعالى:

{فأين تذهبون} ينكر عليهم مسلكهم الشائن في تكذيب رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واتهامه بالسحر، والقرآن بالشعر والكهانة والأساطير. وقوله إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين أي ما القرآن إلا ذكر للعالمين من الإنس والجن يذكرون به خالقهم ورازقهم ومحييهم ومميتهم وماله عليهم من حق العبادة وواجب الشكر ويتعظون به فيخافون ربهم فلا يعصونه بترك فرائضه عليهم ولا بارتكاب ما حرمه عليهم وقوله تعالى لمن شاء منكم أن يستقين على منهاج الحق فيتحرى الحق أولا ويؤمن به ويعمل بمقتضاه ثانيا. ولما سمع أبو جهل هذه الآية {لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم} قال الأمر إلينا إن شئنا استقمنا وإن شئنا لم نستقم. 
أنزل تعالى قوله {وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين} فاكبت اللعين فاعلم أن من شاء الاستقامة من العالمين لم يشأها إلا بعد أن شاءها الله تعالى ولو لم يشأها الله تعالى والله ما شاءها العبد أبدا إذ مشيئة الله سابقة لمشيئة العبد. وفي كل ما يشاؤه الإنسان فإن مشيئة الله سابقة لمشيئته لأن الإنسان عبد والله رب والرب لا مشيئة تسبق مشيئته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية الإقسام بالله تعالى وأسمائه وصفاته.
2- تقرير الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.
3- بيان صفات جبريل الكمالية الأمانة، القوة، علو المكانة، الطاعة، الكرم.
4- براءة الرسول مما اتهمه به المشركون.
5- بيان أن مشيئة الله سابقة لمشيئة العبد. فلا يقع في ملك الله تعالى إلا ما يريد.
__________
1 فلا أقسم الفاء للتفريع أي لتفريع الكلام اللاحق على السابق وجائز أن تكون لا مزيدة لتقوية القسم، وكونها نافية ردا على باطل المشركين أولا كما في التفسير.
2 الخنس جمع خانسة وهي التي تخنس. أي تختفي، والكنس جمع كانسة: كنس الظبي إذا دخل كناسه بكسر الكاف وهو البيت الذي يتخذه للمبيت، وقيل الكنوس أن تأوي إلى مكانسها وهي المواضع التي تأوي إليها الوحوش والظباء. قال الأعشى:
فلما أتينا الحي أتلع أنس
كما أتلعت تحت المكانس ربرب
3 قريء في السبع بظنين ومعناه بمتهم من ظننت كذا وقريء بضنين بالضاد بمعنى بخيل ولذا شرحت الآية مراعيا فيها القراءتين وكلا المعنيين صحيح فلا هو صلى الله عليه وسلم بمتهم على الوحي ولا ببخيل به ولا بغيره.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (869)
سورة الإنفطار
مكية وآياتها تسع عشرة آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 529الى صــــ 532)

سورة الانفطار
مكية وآياتها تسع عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا السماء انفطرت (1) وإذا الكواكب انتثرت (2) وإذا البحار فجرت (3) وإذا القبور بعثرت (4) علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت (5) ياأيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم (6) الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك (7) في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك (8) كلا بل تكذبون بالدين (9) وإن عليكم لحافظين (10) كراما كاتبين (11) يعلمون ما تفعلون (12) 
شرح الكلمات:
إذا السماء انفطرت: أي انشقت.
وإذا الكواكب انتثرت: أي تساقطت.
وإذا البحار فجرت: أي اختلطت ببعضها وأصبحت بحرا واحدا الملح والعذب سواء.
وإذا القبور بعثرت: قلب ترابها وبعث موتاها.
علمت نفس ما قدمت: أي من الأعمال وما لأخرت منها فلم تعمله وذلك عند قراءتها كتاب أعمالها.
ما غرك بربك: أي شيء خدعك وجرأك على عصيانه.
الذي خلقك: أي بعد أن لم تكن.
فسواك: أي جعلك مستوى الخلقة سالم الأعضاء.
فعدلك: أي جعلك معتدل الخلق متناسب الأعضاء ليست يد أطول أو رجل أطول من الأخرى.
كلا بل تكذبون بالدين: ليس الكرم هو الذي غره وإنما جرأه على المعاصي تكذيبه بالدين الذي هو الجزاء بعد البعث حيا من قبره.
وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما: أي وإن عليكم لملائكة كراما على الله تعالى حافظين لأعمالكم.
كاتبين: أي لها أي لأعمالكم خيرها وشرها حسنها وقبيحها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إذا1 السماء انفطرت} 2 أي انشقت {وإذا الكواكب انتثرت} أي انفضت وتساقطت {وإذا 
البحار فجرت} أي أختلط ماؤها بعضه ببعض ملحها بعذبها لانكسار ذلك الحاجز الذي كان يفصلهما عن بعضهما لزلزلة الأرض إيذانا بخراب العالم، {وإذا القبور بعثرت} 3 قلبت وأخرج ما فيها من الأموات، إذا حصلت هذه الأحداث الأربعة ثلاثة منها في الدنيا وهي انفطار السماء وانتثار الكواكب وتفجر البحار وهذه تتم بالنفخة الأولى والرابع هو بعثرة القبور يتم في الآخرة بعد النفخة الثانية، وعندها تعلم نفس ما قدمت وما أخرت وهذا جواب إذا في أول الآيات. ومعنى {علمت4 نفس} أي كل نفس مكلفة ما قدمت من أعمال حسنة وسيئة، وما أخرت من أعمال لحقتها بعدها وذلك ما سنته سنن الهدى أو سنن الضلال، لحديث من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجرمن عمل بها ولا من أجورهم شيء، ومن سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عملها لا ينقص من أوزارهم شيء، وهذا العلم يحصل للنفس أولا مجملا وذلك عند ابيضاض الوجوه واسودادها، ويحصل لها مفصلا عندما تقرأ كتاب أعمالها. وقوله تعالى {يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك5 بربك الكريم} يخاطب تعالى الإنسان الكافر والفاجر ليسأله موبخا إياه مقرعا مؤنبا
بقوله ما غرك أي أي شيء خدعك وجرأك على الكفر بربك الكريم وعصيانه بالفسق عن أمره والخروج عن طاعته. وهو القادر على مؤاخذتك والضرب على يديك ساعة ما كفرت به أو عصيته أليس هو الذي خلقك فسوى خلقك وعدل6 أعضاءك وناسب بين أجزائك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك إن شاء بيضك أو سودك طولك أو قصرك جعلك ذكرا أو أنثى إنسانا أو حيوانا قردا أو خنزيرا هل هناك من يصرفه عما أراد لك والجواب لا أحد إذا كيف يسوغ لك الكفر به وعصيانه والخروج عن طاعته وبعد هذا التوبيخ والتأنيب قال تعالى {كلا} أي ما غرك كرم7 الله ولا حلمه {بل تكذبون بالدين} أي بالبعث والجزاء في الدار الآخرة هو الذي جرأكم على الكفر والظلم والإجرام وما علمتم والله إن عليكم لحافظين يحفظون عليكم أعمالكم ويحصونها لكم ويكتبونها في صحائفكم. يعلمون ما 
تفعلون في السر والعلن وسوف تفاجأون يوم تعلم نفس ما قدمت وأخرت بصحائف أعمالكم وقد حوت كل أعمالكم لم تغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة ويتم الجزاء بموجبها.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-بيان أحداث تسبق يوم البعث وذلك في نفخة الفناء وأما النفخة الثانية وهي نفخة البعث حيث تجمع الخلائق ويجري الحساب فتعطى الصحف وتوزن الأعمال وينصب الصراط، ثم إلى جنة أو إلى نار.
2- التحذير من السنة السيئة يتركها المرء بعده فإن أوزارها تكتب عليه وهو في قبره.
3- التحذير من الغرور والانخداع بعامل الشيطان من الإنس والجن.
4- التحذير من التكذيب بالبعث والجزاء فإنه أكبر عامل من عوامل الشر والفساد في الدنيا وأكبر موجب للعذاب يوم القيامة.
5-تقرير عقيدة كتابة الأعمال حسنها وسيئها والحساب بمقتضاها يوم القيامة بواسطة ملكين كريمين على كل إنسان مكلف لحديث الصحيح يتعاقبون فيكم الملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار الحديث.
__________
1إذا ظرف للمستقبل متضمن معنى الشرط. وجوابه علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت.
2 صيغة الماضي في انفطرت وانتثرت, وفجرت وبعثرت للدلالة على تحقق الوقع نحو {أتى أمر الله}
3 بعثرت: انقلب باطنها ظاهرها إذ البعثرة الانقلاب يقال بثر المتاع إذا قلب بعضه على بعض.
4 ليس بلازم أنها بمجرد ما يحصل الذي جعلت إذا شرطا له يتم العلم للنفس، وإنما إذا قامت القيامة بحصول الانقلاب الكوني وحشر الناس لفصل القضاء ثم يحصل للنفس. فتعلم ما قدمت وما أخرت.
5 الإنسان هنا للجنس وقيل المراد به أبو الأسد بن كلدة الجمحي والاستفهام للإنكار عليه كفره والتعجب من حاله ونداؤه (يا أيها الإنسان) مشعر بالاهتمام.
6 (فعدلك) قرأ نافع فعدلك بتشديد الدال. وقرأ حفص بتخفيفها.
7 روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ (إذا السماء انفطرت) قال غره جهله قيل للفضيل بن عياض لو أقامك الله يوم القيامة بين يديه فقال (ما غرك بربك الكريم) ماذا كنت تقول؟ قال: كنت أقول غرني ستورك المرخاة لأن الكريم هو الستار نظمه ابن السماك فقال:
ياكاتم الذنب أما تستحي
والله في الخلوة ثانيكما
غرك من ربك امهاله
وستره طول مساويكا
******************************  **
إن الأبرار لفي نعيم (13) وإن الفجار لفي جحيم (14) يصلونها يوم الدين (15) وما هم عنها بغائبين (16) وما أدراك ما يوم الدين (17) ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين (18) يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله (19)
شرح الكلمات:
إن الأبرار: أي المؤمنين المتقين الصادقين.
وإن الفجار: أي الكافرين والخارجين عن طاعة الله ورسوله.
يصلونها يوم الدين: أي يدخلونها ويقاسون حرها يوم الجزاء وهو يوم القيامة.
وما هم عنها بغائبين: أي بمخرجين.
{وما أدراك ما يوم الدين} : أي أي شيء جعلك تدري لولا أنا علمناك.
لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا: أي من المنفعة وإن قلت.
والأمر يومئذ لله: أي لا لغيره، ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا بإذنه.
معنى الآيات:
تقدم أن العرض على الله حق وأن المجازاة تكون بحسب الأعمال التي عملها المرء، وأنها محفوظة محصاة عليه بواسطة ملائكة كرام. وأن الناس يومئذ كما هم اليوم مؤمن بار وكافر فاجر. بين تعالى جزاء الكل مقرونا بعلة الحكم فقال عز وجل {إن الأبرار لفي1 نعيم} أي في الجنة دار السلام وذلك لبرورهم وهو طاعتهم لله في صدق كامل {إن الفجار لفي جحيم} أي نار ذات جحيم وذلك لفجورهم وهو كفرهم وخروجهم عن طاعة ربهم. وقوله {يصلونها} 2 أي يدخلونها ويقاسون حرها {يوم الدين} أي يوم الجزاء الذي كفروا به فأدى بهم إلى الفجور وارتكاب عظائم الذنوب. وقوله {وما هم عنها بغائبين} 3 أي إذا دخلوها لا يخرجون منها. وقوله {وما أدراك ما يوم الدين} أي وما يعلمك يا رسولنا ما يوم الدين إنه يوم عظيم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين هكذا يخبر تعالى عن عظم شأن هذا اليوم. ويؤكد ذلك فيقول {ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين} ويكشف عن بعض جوانب الخطورة بقوله {يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله} من المنفعة حيث يكون الأمر كله فيه لله وحده ولا تنفع فيه الشفاعة إلا بإذنه وما للظالمين فيه من شفيع ولا حميم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حكم الله في أهل الموقف إذ هم ما بين بار صادق فهو في نعيم وفاجر كافر فهو في جحيم.
2- بيان عظم شأن يوم الدين وأنه يوم عظيم.
3- بيان أن الناس في يوم الدين لا تنفعهم شفاعة ولا خلة إذ لا يشفع أحد إلا بإذن الله والكافرون هم الظالمون، وما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع.
__________
1 الجملة مستأنفة استئنافا بيانيا، إذ تقدم من الكلام ما يجعل المرء يتشوق إلى معرفة مصير الناس يوم القيامة والأبرار جمع بر وهو التقي المطيع الصادق والنعيم اسم لما ينعم به.
2 يصلونها قال القرطبي يصيبهم حرها ولهيبها وهذا قطعا بعد دخولها.
3 كونهم لا يغيبون عنها دال على أن الفجار هم المشركون والكافرون إذ المؤمنون لا يخلدون في النار.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (870)
سورة المطففين
مدنية الأوائل مكية الأواخر وآياتها ست وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 533الى صــــ 536)

سورة المطففين
مدنية الأوائل مكية الأواخر وآياتها ست وثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ويل للمطففين (1) الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون (2) وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون (3) ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون (4) ليوم عظيم (5) يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين (6)
شرح الكلمات:
ويل: كلمة عذاب، وواد في جهنم.
للمطففين: المنقصين في كيل أو وزن الباخسين فيهما.
إذا اكتالوا على الناس: أي من الناس.
يستوفون: الكيل.
وإذا كالوهم: أي كالوا لهم.
أو وزنوهم: أوزنوا لهم.
يخسرون: أي ينقصون الكيل أو الوزن.
ألا: استفهام توبيخي انكاري.
يظن: أي يتيقن.
ليوم عظيم: أي يوم القيامة لما فيه من أهوال وعظائم الأمور.
يوم يقوم الناس: أي من قبورهم.
لرب العالمين: أي يقومون خاشعين ذليلين ينظرون حكم الله فيهم.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ويل للمطففين1} هذه الآيات الأولى من سورة المطففين قال أحد الأنصار رضي الله عنه كنا أسوأ الناس كيلا2، حتى إنه ليكون لأحدنا مكيالان مكيال يشتري به وآخر يبيع به، وما إن نزلت فينا ويل للمطففين حتى أصبحنا أحسن كيلا ووزنا. وصدق هذا الصاحب الجليل فوالله لقد نزلت المدينة مهاجرا عام ثلاثة وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف فوجدتهم على ما كانوا عليه ولقد كنت أشفق عليهم إذا كالوا لي أو وزنوا لي. فقوله تعالى {ويل للمطففين} 3 يتوعد سبحانه وتعالى بواد في جهنم بسيل صديد أهل النار الذين يبخسون الناس الكيل والميزان أي ينقصوهم ويبينهم تعالى بقوله {الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون} أي اشتروا منهم يأخذون كيلهم وافيا وكذا إذا وزنوا وإذا وزنوا وإذا كالوهم أي كالوا لهم4 أو وزنوا لهم يخسرون أي ينقصون. قال تعالى وبخا لهم منكرا {ألا يظن أولئك} المطففون5 {أنهم مبعوثون} من قبورهم {ليوم عظيم} هو يوم الدين والجزاء والحساب {يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين} خاشعين ذليلين ينتظرون حكمه فيهم، ويطول بهم الموقف المائة سنة وأكثر وإن أحدهم ليلجمه العرق إلجاما ومنهم من يصل العرق إلى نصف أذنيه والروايات في هذا كثيرة وصحيحة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- حرمة6 التطفيف في الكيل والوزن وهو أن يأخذ زائدا ولو قل أو ينقص عامدا شيئا ولو قل.
2- التذكير بالبعث والجزاء وتقريرهما.
3- عظم يوم القامة يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين ليحكم بينهم ويجزي كلا بعمله خيرا أو شرا.
__________
1 روى النسائي عن ابن عباس قال لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة كانوا من أخبث الناس كيلا فأنزل الله تعالى: (ويل للمطففين) فأحسنوا الكيل بعد ذلك، قال الفراء: فهم من أوفى الناس كيلا إلى يومهم هذا.
2 أيام نزول هذه السورة كان أهل المدينة يكيلون وأهل مكة يزنون ثم شاع الكيل والوزن في كلا البلدين معا.
3 يروي بعضهم أن التطفيف في الكيل والوزن والوضوء والصلاة وأسوأ الناس سرقة من يسرق في صلاته وروي عن سالم بن أبي الجعد: قال الصلاة بمكيال فمن أوفى أوفي له، ومن طفف فقد علمتم ما قال الله عز وجل.
4 شاهده قول الشاعر:
ولقد جنيتك اكمؤا وعساقلا
ونهيتك عن بنات الأوبر
والشاهد في قوله جنيتك أي جنيت لك.
5 المطفف مأخوذ من الطفيف وهو القليل، والمطفف هو المقل حق صاحبه بنقصان عن الحق في كيل أو وزن والتطفيف هو النقص من حق المقدار في الموزون والمكيال، وهو مصدر طفف إذا بلغ الطفاف، والطفاف ما قصر عن ملء الإناء من شراب أو طعام، ويطلق الطف على ما تجاوز عرض المكيال فهي زيادة طفيفة أو نقصان طفيف وهما محل النهي وفاء أو نقصان.
6 روى مالك والباز عن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "خمس بخمس: ما نقض قوم العهد إلا سلط الله عليهم عدوهم، ولا حكموا بغير ما أنزل الله إلا فشى فيهم الفقر، وما ظهرت الفاحشة فيهم إلا ظهر فيهم الطاعون، وما طففوا الكيل إلا منعوا النبات وأخذوا بالسنين ولا منعوا الزكاة إلا حبس الله عنهم المطر".
*****************************
كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين (7) وما أدراك ما سجين (8) كتاب مرقوم (9) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (10) الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين (11) وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم (12) إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين (13) 
شرح الكلمات:
كلا: أي حقا وأن الأمر ليس كما يظن المطففون.
لفي سجين: سجين علم على كتاب ديوان الشر دون فيه أعمال الشياطين وأعمال الكفرة وهو أيضا موضع في أسفل الأرض السابعة فيه سجين الذي هو ديوان الكتب وبه أرواح الأشقياء عامة.
كتاب مرقوم: أي مسطور بين الكتابة فيه أعمالهم.
يوم الدين: أي يوم القيامة الذي هو يوم الحساب والجزاء.
كل معتد: أي ظالم مضيع حقوق ربه تعالى وحقوق غيره.
أثيم: منغمس في الآثام مكثر منها.
أساطير الأولين: أي ما سطره الأولون من القصص والأخبار التي لا تصح.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق في التحذير من الظلم والفسق عن أوامر الرب تبارك وتعالى وقوله تعالى {كلا1} أي ليس الأمر كما يظن المطففون والباخسون للحقوق أنه لا دقة في الحساب والجزاء أو أن مثل هذا لا يكتب ولا يحاسب عليه ولا يجزى به حقا {إن كتاب الفجار} أي الظلمة الفاجرين عن الشرع وحدوده {لفي سجين} موضع في أسفل الخلق به أرواح الكافرين والظالمين وكتب أعمالهم، وقوله {وما أدراك ما سجين2} أي وما أعلمك يا رسولنا ما سجين تفخيم لشأنه. وقوله {كتاب3 مرقوم} بيان لكتاب الفجار أي أنه مكتوب مسطور أي بين الكتابة, {ويل يومئذ للمكذبين} أي العذاب الأليم بوادي الويل يوم القيامة للمكذبين بالله وآياته ولقائه المكذبين بيوم الجزاء والحساب وقوله تعالى: {وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم4} يريد ومل يكذب بقيوم الجزاء والحساب إلا كل معتد ظالم متجاوز للحد أثيم مرتكب للذنوب والآثام بفسقه عن أوامر ربه وخروجه عن طاعة الله بغشيانه 
المحارم وقوله {إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين} هذا بيان لذلك المعتدي الأثيم وهو أنه إذا قرئت عليه آيات الله تذكيرا له وتعليما ردها بقوله أساطير الأوليين أي هذه حكايات وأخبار الأولين مسطرة مكتوبة وأنكر كتاب الله وكذب به.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان كتاب الفجار وأنه في سجين وسجين ديوان تدون فيه سائر كتب الفجار من أهل النار وموضع أسفل الأرض السابعة مستودع لكتب أعمال الفجار من كفار وفساق ولأرواحهم إلى يوم القيامة ولفظ سجين مشتق من السجن الذي هو الحبس.
2- الوعيد الشديد للمكذبين بالله وبآياته ولقائه.
__________
1 كلا كلمة ردع وزجر لأولئك الذين يطففون ألا فالينزجوا ويتركوا التطفيف والبخس في الكيل والوزن.
2 الاستفهام للتهويل من شأن سجين.
3 كتاب خبر محذوف المبتدأ والتقدير هو أي كتاب الفجار كتاب مرقوم.
4 الأثيم مبالغة في الإثم أي كثير الإثم والإثم كل اعتقاد أو قول أو عمل ضار قبيح أو فاسد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (871)
سورة المطففين
مدنية الأوائل مكية الأواخر وآياتها ست وثلاثون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 536الى صــــ 540)

كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون (14) كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون (15) ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم (16) ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون (17) ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون (17)
شرح الكلمات:
ران على قلوبهم: أي غطى قلوبهم وحجبها عن قبول الحق.
ما كانوا يكسبون: أي من الذنوب والآثام.
لمحجوبون: أي يحال بينهم وبين رؤية الرب إلى يوم القيامة.
لصالوا الجحيم: أي لداخلوها ومحرقون معذبون بها.
هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون: أي يقال لهم توبيخا وخزيا لهم وهم في العذاب هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون.
معنى الآيات:
ما زال السياق الكريم في التنديد بالاعتداء والمعتدين والإثم والآثمين فقال تعالى {كلا بل ران1 على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون} أي ما الأمر كما يدعون من أن القرآن أساطير الأولين وإنما ران على قلوبهم أي غشاها وغطاها أثر الذنوب والجرائم فحجبها عن معرفة 
الحق2 وقبوله, وقوله {كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون} أي ردعا لهم وزجرا عن أقوالهم الباطلة وأعمالهم الفاسدة إنهم عن ربهم لمحجوبون فلا يرونه ولا يرون كرامته {ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم} أي لداخلوها ومصطلون بحرها معذبون بأنواع العذاب فيها ثم يقال لهم توبيخا وخزيا وتأنيبا {هذا} أي العذاب الذي كنتم به في الدنيا تكذبون حتى واصلتم كفركم وإجرامكم فحل بكم هذا الذي أنتم فيه الآن فذوقوا فلن تزدادوا إلا عذابا.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من مواصلة الذنوب وعدم التوبة منها حيث يؤدي ذلك بالعبد إلى أن يحرم التوبة ففي حديث أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أذنب العبد نكت في قلبه نكتة سوداء فإن تاب صقل منها فإن عاد عادت حتى تعظم في قلبه فذلك الران الذي قال الله كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون
2- تقرير رؤية الله تعالى في الآخرة بدليل قوله إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون أي الأشقياء إذا فالسعداء غير محجوبون فهم يرون ربهم ويشهد له قوله تعالى وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1 الران والرين مصدران لران يرين رينا ورانا كالعيب والعاب والذيم والذام.
2 روى الترمذي وصححه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إن العبد إذا أخطأ خطيئة نكتت في قلبه نكتة سوداء، فإن هو نزعها واستغفر الله وتاب صقل قلبه، فإن عاد زيد فيها حتى تعلو على قلبه. وهو الران الذي ذكر الله تعالى في كتابه (كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون) .
*****************************
كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين (18) وما أدراك ما عليون (19) كتاب مرقوم (20) يشهده المقربون (21) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم (22) على الأرائك ينظرون (23) تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم (24) يسقون من رحيق مختوم (25) ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون (26) ومزاجه من تسنيم (27) عينا يشرب بها المقربون (28) 
شرح الكلمات:
كتاب الأبرار: أي كتاب أعمالهم والأبرار هم المطيعون لله ولرسوله الصادقون.
لفي عليين: أي في موضع يسمى عليين في أعلى الجنة.
كتاب مرقوم: أي كتاب مرقوم بأمان من الله إياه من النار يوم القيامة والفوز بالجنة.
يشهده المقربون: أي يحضره المقربون من أهل كل سماء ويحفظونه لأنه يحمل أمانا لصاحبه من النار وفوزه بالجنة.
إن الأبرار لفي نعيم: أي إن الذين بروا ربهم بطاعته بأداء الفرائض واجتناب النواهي لفي نعيم الجنة.
على الأرائك: أي على الأسرة ذات الحجال.
ينظرون: أي ما آتاهم ربهم من صنوف النعيم.
تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم: أي حسنه وبريقه وتلألؤه.
من رحيق: أي من خمر صرف خالصة لا غش فيها ولا دنس.
مختوم: أي مختوم على إنهائها لا يفك ختمه إلا هم.
ختامه مسك: أي آخر شربها يفوح برائحة المسك.
وفي ذلك: أي لا في غيره.
فليتنافس المتنافسون: أي فليطلب بالطاعة والاستقامة الطالبون للنعيم المقيم.
ومزاجه من تسنيم: أي ومزاج شرابهم من عين تجري من عال تسمى التسنيم.
عينا يشرب بها المقربون: عينا هي التسنيم يشرب منها المقربون صرفا وتمزج لأصحاب اليمين.
معنى الآيات:
بعد أن ذكر تعالى كتاب الفجار وما ختم له به ذكر كتاب الأبرار وما ختم له به فقال {كلا} أي حقا {إن كتاب الأبرار} وهو جمع برأ أو بار وهو المؤمن الذي بر ربه بطاعته في أداء فرائضه واجتناب نواهيه وكان صادقا في ذلك كتاب أعمال هؤلاء الأبرار في عليين {وما أدراك} يا رسولنا1 {ما عليون} أنه موضع في أعلى2 الجنان. وقوله {كتاب مرقوم} يريد كتاب الأبرار الموضوع في عليين كتاب مرقوم بأمان من الله لصاحبه من النار والفوز بالجنة {يشهده المقربون} أي مقربو كل سماء يحضرونه ويحفظون له ويشهدون 
بما فيه من الأمان لصاحبه من النار والفوز بالجنة. وقوله تعالى {إن الأبرار} 3 وأصحاب الكتب المودعة في عليين لفي نعيم يريد يوم القيامة والنعيم هو نعيم الجنة وهذا لون منه على الأرائك أي الأسرة ذات الحجال {ينظرون} إنهم جالسون على الأرائك ينظرون4 باستحسان وإعجاب ملكهم الكبير الذي ملكهم الله تعالى وقد يمتد مسافة ألفي سنة وينتهي إليه بصرهم {تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم} أي حسنه وبريقه وتلألؤه وقوله {يسقون من رحيق مختوم} أي من خمر هي الرحيق صافية لا دنس فيها ولا غش مختوم على أوانيها لا يفكها إلا هم. ختامه مسك آخر هذا الشراب5 يفوح برائحة المسك الأذفر فهي طيبة الرائحة للغاية. وقوله تعالى {وفي ذلك فليتنافس6 المتنافسون} أي وفي مثل هذا النعيم لا في غيره من حطام الدنيا وشرابها وملكها الزائل يجب أن يتنافس المتنافسون أي في طلبه بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال بعد البعد كل البعد عن الشرك وسيئي الأقوال وقبيح الأفعال. وقوله تعالى {ومزاجه من تسنيم, عينا يشرب بها المقربون} أي إن ذلك الرحيق يمزج لأصحاب اليمين بماء عين تسمى التسنيم ويشربه المقربون صرفا أي خالصا بدون مزج من عين التسنيم وقوله {يشرب بها} الباء بمعنى من أو ضمن يشرب معنى يتلذذ أي يلتذ بها وقد سبق في سورة الإنسان وقلت إنها لطيب شرابها تكاد تكون آلة للشرب فتكون الباء للآلة على بابها نحو شربت بالكأس.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الثناء على الأبرار وبيان ما أعد الله تعالى لهم وهم المؤمنون المتقون الصادقون في ذلك.
2- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر ما يجري فيها.
3- الترغيب في العمل الصالح للحصول على نعيم الجنة لقوله تعالى {وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون} .
__________
1 الاستفهام للتفخيم والتعظيم بشأن عليين إذ هو في أعلى مرتبة وأسمى منزلة.
2 قال البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليون في السماء السابعة تحت العرش.
3 الأبرار جمع بر هم أهل الطاعة والصدق فيها.
4 وقيل ينظرون إلى أعدائهم في النار وهم على أرائكهم ولا عجب لما ظهر اليوم من آلة التلفاز.
5 الرحيق هي الخمر العتيقة البيضاء الصافية من الغش, النيرة قال حسان:
يسقون من ورد البريص عليهم
بردى يصفق بالرحيق السلسل
والبريص نهر بدمشق وبردى نهر آخر بها ويصفه يخرج والرحيق الخمر البيضاء.
6 يقال نفست عليه الشيء أنفسه نفاسة أي ضننت به ولم يحب أن يصير إليه وذلك لحسن وجودته وتعلق النفس به.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (872)
**سورة الانشقاق
مكية وآياتها خمس وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 541الى صــــ 545)

إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون (29) وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون (30) وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين (31) وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون (32) وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين (33) فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون (34) على الأرائك ينظرون (35) هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون (36) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين أجرموا: أي على أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي كأبي جهل وأمية بن خلف وعتبة بن أبي
معيط.
من الذين آمنوا: أي كبلال وياسر وعمار وصهيب وخبيب.
يتغامزون: أي يشيرون إلى المؤمنين بالجفن والحاجب استهزاء بهم.
فكهين: أي إذا رجعوا إلى ديارهم وأهليهم يرجعون نشاوى فرحين معجبين بحالهم.
وإذا رأوهم: أي وإذا رأى أولئك الفكهون رأوا المؤمنين.
قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون: إن هؤلاء يعنون المؤمنين من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لضالون بترك دينهم واتخاذهم لدين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الجديد.
وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين: أي ولم يكلفهم الله تعالى بحفظ أعمالهم ورعاية أحوالهم. وإنما هم متطفلون.
فاليوم: أي يوم القيامة.
من الكفار يضحكون: أي من أجل ما هم فيه من العذاب حيث يرونهم وهم على أرائكهم.
هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون: أي هل جوزي الكفار بما كانوا يفعلون من الكفر والشر والفساد؟ والجواب نعم نعم نعم.
معنى الآيات:
بعدما بين تعالى حال الأبرار في دار الأبرار وذكر ما شاء الله أن يذكر من نعيمهم ترغيبا وتعليما بعد أن ذكر في الآيات قبلها حال المجرمين وما أعد لهم من عذاب في دار العذاب. ذكر تعالى هنا في خاتمة السورة ما أوجب للمجرمين وهو النار, وما أوجب للمؤمنين وهو الجنة فذكر طرفا من سلوك المجرمين وآخر من سلوك المؤمنين فقال عز من قائل {إن الذين أجرموا1} أي على أنفسهم أي أفسدوها بالشرك والشر والفساد كأبي جهل والوليد بن المغيرة والعاصي وغيرهم كانوا من الذين آمنوا كبلال وعمار وصهيب وخبيب وأضرابهم من فقراء المؤمنين {يضحكون} 2 استهزاء بهم وسخرية. {وإذا مروا بهم} في شوارع مكة وحول المسجد الحرام {يتغامزون} يشيرون إليهم بالجفن والحاجب على عادة المتكبرين {وإذا انقلبوا} أي رجعوا {إلى أهلهم} في ديارهم {انقلبوا فكهين} 3 ناعمين معجبين بحالهم فرحين بما عندهم {وإذا رأوهم} أي وإذا رأى أولئك المجرمون المؤمنين أشاروا إليهم وقالوا {إن هؤلاء لضالون} بتركهم دينهم واعتناق دين محمد الجديد في نظرهم. قال تعالى {وما أرسلوا عليهم4 حافظين} أي على أعمالهم وأحوالهم حتى يقولوا ما قالوا وإنما هم متطفلون يدعون ما ليس لهم كقبح سلوكهم وسوء فهومهم, قال تعالى {فاليوم} 5 يوم القيامة {الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون} أي من الكفار {على الأرائك} أي الأسرة ذات الحجال {ينظرون} إلى الكفار وهم في النار ويضحكون منهم وهم يعذبون ولا عجب في كيفية رؤيتهم لهم وهم في النار أسفل سافلين والمؤمنون في أعلى عليين إذ البث التلفزيوني اليوم قطع العجب وأبطله وقوله تعالى {هل ثوب6 الكفار} أي هل جوزي الكفار على أفعالهم الإجرامية؟ والجواب معلوم مما تقدم إذ وصفت حالهم وبين عذابهم والعياذ بالله من عذابه وأليم عقابه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بالإجرام والمجرمين.
2- بيان ما كان عليه المشركون في مكة إبان الدعوة وما لقيه المؤمنون منهم.
3- بيان أن المؤمنين سيرون المشركين في الجحيم ويضحكون منهم وهم في نعيمهم والمشركون في جحيمهم.
4- بيان إكرام الله لأوليائه, وإهانته تعالى لأعدائه.
__________
1 الإجرام مصدر أجرم إذا ارتكب الجرم وهو الإثم العظيم وأعظمه الشرك والكفر.
2 معنى يضحكون منهم أنهم يضحكون من حالهم وهي حال خاصة كالفقر والضعف أو ترك دينهم إلى دين آخر قال الحارث بن عبد يغوث:
وتضحك مني شيخة عبشمية
كأن لم تر قبلي أسيرا يمانيا
3 قرأ نافع والجمهور فاكهين بصيغة اسم الفاعل, وقرأ حفص بدون ألف على أنه جمع فكه صفة مشبهة, والمعنى واحد كفارح وفرح.
4 الجملة متضمنة معنى التهكم بأولئك الضاحكين الساخرين من فقراء المؤمنين.
5 تقديم الظرف اليوم للاهتمام به لأنه يوم الجزاء وفيه تشفى صدور المؤمنين من الأعداء.
6 الجملة فذلكة ما تقدم من اعتداء المشركين على المؤمنين وما ترتب عليه من الجزاء يوم القيامة والاستفهام بهل تقريري وتعجب من عدم إفلاتهم منه بعد دهور, وثوب بمعنى أعطى الثواب يقال أثابه وثوبه إذا أعطاه ثوابه وهو جزاء عمله وفي التفسير الثواب تهكم واضح بالمشركين نحو بشرهم بعذاب أليم.
******************************  *
سورة الانشقاق
مكية وآياتها خمس وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا السماء انشقت (1) وأذنت لربها وحقت (2) وإذا الأرض مدت (3) وألقت ما فيها وتخلت (4) وأذنت لربها وحقت (5) يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه (6) فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه (7) فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا (8) وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا (9) وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره (10) فسوف يدعو ثبورا (11) ويصلى سعيرا (12) إنه كان في أهله مسرورا (13) إنه ظن أن لن يحور (14) بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا (15)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا السماء انشقت: أي بالغمام وهو سحاب أبيض رقيق وذلك لنزول الملائكة.
وأذنت لربها: أي سمعت وأطاعت.
وحقت: أي وحق لها أن تسمع أمر ربها وتطيعه.
وإذا الأرض مدت: أي زيد في سعتها كما يمد الأديم أي الجلد إذ لم يبق عليها بناء ولا جبل.
وألقت ما فيها وتخلت: أي ألقت ما فيها من الموتى ألقتهم أحياء إلى ظهرها وتخلت عنه أي عما كان في
بطنها.
إنك كادح: أي عامل كاسب للخير أو الشر.
إلى ريك كدحا: أي إلى أن تلقى ربك وأنت تعمل وتكسب فليكن عملك مما يرضي عنك ربك.
فملاقيه: أي ملاق ربك بعد موتك وبعملك خيره وشره.
كتابه: أي كتاب عمله وذلك بعد البعث.
وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا: أي بعد الحساب اليسير يرجع إلى أهله في الجنة من الحور العين فرحا.
وراء ظهره: أي يأخذ بشماله من وراء ظهره إهانة له.
يدعو ثبورا: أي ينادي هلاكه قائلا واثبوراه واثبوراه أي هلاكه.
ويصلى سعيرا: أي ويحرق بالنار حريقا وينضج انضاجة بعد أخرى على قراءة يصلى بالتضعيف. إنه ظن أن لن يحور: أي إنه كان في الدنيا يظن أنه لا يرجع إلى الحياة بعد الموت فلذا لم يعمل خيرا قط
ولم يتورع عن ترك الشر قط لعدم إيمانه بالبعث.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إذا السماء انشقت} يخبر تعالى أنه إذا انشقت السماء أي تصدعت وتفطرت وذابت فصارت كالدهان {وأذنت لربها وحقت} أي وسمعت1 لأمر ربها واستجابت فكانت كما أمرها الله أن تكون منشقة منفطرة حتى تكون كالمهل, {وإذا الأرض2 مدت} من الأديم واتسعت رقعتها حيث زال منها الجبال والآكام والمباني والعمارات وأصبحت قاعا صفصفا {وألقت ما فيها} أي ما في بطنها من الأموات {وتخلت} عنه أي عما كان في بطنها
{وأذنت لربها} في ذلك كله أي سمعت وأجابت {وحقت} أي وحق لها أن تسمع وتجيب وتطيع 
وجواب إذا الأولى والثانية واحد وهو {علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت3} أو ما أحضرت كما تقدم نظيره في التكوير والانفطار. وقوله تعالى {يا أيها الإنسان} أي يا ابن آدم {إنك كادح إلى ربك4 كدحا} أي أنك عامل تعمل يوميا ليل ونهار إلى أن تموت وتلقى ربك إنك لا تبرح تعمل لا محالة وتكسب بجوارحك الخير والشر إلى الموت حيث تنتقل إلى الدار الآخرة وتلقى ربك وتلاقيه هذا يشهد له قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح5 " كلكم يغدو فبائع نفسه فمعتقها أو موبقها" إذا فمن الخير لك أيها الإنسان المكلف أن تعمل خيرا تلاقي به ربك فيرضى عنك به ويكرمك إنك حقا ملاق ربك بعملك فأنصح لك أن يكون عملك صالحا وانظر إلى الصورة التالية {فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه} لأنه حوى الخير ولا شر فيه {فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا6} ينظر في كتابه ويقرر هل فعلت كذا فيعترف ويتجاوز عنه وينقلب إلى أهله في الجنة وهم الحور العين والنساء المؤمنات والذرية الصالحة يجمعهم الله ببعضهم كرامة لهم وهو قوله تعالى {والذين7 آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم} {وأما من أوتي كتابه} أي كتاب أعماله {وراء ظهره} حيث تغل اليمنى مع عنقه وتخرج الشمال وراء ظهره ويعطى كتابه وراء ظهره {فسوف يدعو ثبورا} أي ينادي هلاكه قائلا واثبوراه واثبوراه أي يا هلاكه احضر فهذا أوان حضورك {ويصلى8 سعيرا} أي ويدخل نار مستعرة شديدة الالتهاب ويصلى أيضا فيها تصلية أي ينضج فيها لحمه المرة بعد المرة وأبدا. والعياذ بالله وعلة ذلك وسببه هو {إنه كان في أهله} في الدنيا {مسرورا} لا يخاف الله ولا يرجوا الدار الآخرة يعمل ما يشاء ويترك ما يشاء {إنه ظن أن لن9 يحور} أي أنه لا يرجع حيا بعد موته ولا يحاسب ولا يجزى هذه علة هلاكه وشقائه فاحذروها 
أيها الناس اليوم فآمنوا بربكم ولقائه واعملوا عملا ينجيكم من عذابه. وقوله تعالى {بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا} أي ليحورن وليبعثن وليحاسبن وليس كما يظن انه لا يبعث ولا يحاسب ولا يجزى بل لا بد من ذلك كله إن ربه تعالى كان به وبعمله بصيرا لا يخفى عليه من أمره شيء ونتيجة لذلك تم له هذا الحساب والعقاب بأمر العذاب وأشده دخول النار وتصلية جحيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء ببيان مقدماته في انقلاب الكون.
2- بيان حتمية لقاء الإنسان ربه.
3- كل إنسان مكلف بالعقل والبلوغ فهو عامل وكاسب لا محالة إلى أن يموت ويلقى ربه.
4- أهل الإيمان والتقوى يحاسبون حسابا يسيرا وهو مجرد عرض لا غير ويفوزون أما من نوقش الحساب فقد هلك وعذب لأنه لا يملك حجة ولا عذرا.
5- التنعم في الدنيا والانكباب على شهواتها وملاذها مع ترك الطاعات والصالحات ثمرة عدم الإيمان أو اليقين بالبعث والجزاء
__________
1 شاهد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ما أذن الله لشيء كأذنه لنبي يتغنى بالقرآن" أي ما استمع لشيء الخ.. وقال الشاعر:
صم إذا سمعوا خيرا ذكرت به
وإن ذكرت بسوء عندهم أذنوا
أذنوا بمعنى سمعوا.
2 إذا ظرف خافض لشرطه منوصب بجوابه.
3 اضطرب المفسرون والنحاة في جواب إذا فمنهم من قال إنه يا أيها الإنسان، ومنهم من قال أذنت لربها. على أن الواو زائدة، ومنهم من قال إنه فأما من أوتي كتابه، وغاب عنهم أن جواز حذف الشرط كجواز حذف القسم. لا سيما وقد تقدم جواب الشرط كهذا في التكوير والانفطار إذا فما كان هناك جوابا يكون هنا جوابا.
4 الكدح الكسب والعمل قال ابن المقل:
وما الدهر إلا تارتان فمنهما
أموت وأخرى أبتغي العيش اكدح
والإنسان هنا الجنس فهو عام في كل إنسان من بني آدم.
5 في صحيح مسلم حديث طويل أوله: ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله.. الخ.
6 حسابا يسيرا أي مناقشة فيه كما في حديث عائشة إذ قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من حوسب يوم القيامة عذب قالت يا رسول الله أليس قد قال الله فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا؟ فقال ليس ذلك الحساب إنما ذلك العرض. من نوقش الحساب يوم القيامة عذب رواه البخاري وغيره.
7 الآية من سورة الطور.
8 قرأ نافع ويصلى بتشديد اللام وسعيرا منصوب على نزع الخافض أي بسعير، وقرأ حفص بتخفيف اللم والبناء للفاعل مضارع صلى كرضى يصلى كيرضى إذا مسته النار.
9 يحور بمعنى يرجع شاهده قول الشاعر:
وما المرء إلا كالشهاب وضوئه
يحور رمادا بعد إذ هو ساطع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (873)
سورة البروج
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 545الى صــــ 550)

فلا1 أقسم بالشفق (16) والليل وما وسق (17) والقمر إذا اتسق (18) لتركبن طبقا عن طبق (19) فما لهم لا يؤمنون (20) وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون (21) بل الذين كفروا يكذبون (22) والله أعلم بما يوعون (23) فبشرهم بعذاب أليم (24) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون (25)
شرح الكلمات:
بالشفق: أي بالحمرة في الأفق يعد غروب الشمس.
وما وسق: أي دخل عليه من الدواب وغيرها.
إذا اتسق: اجتمع وتم نوره وذلك في الليالي البيض.
طبقا عن طبق: أي حالا بعد حال الموت، ثم الحياة، ثم ما بعدها من أحوال القيامة.
فما لهم لا يؤمنون: أي أي مانع لهم من الإيمان بالله ورسوله ولقاء ربهم والحجج كثيرة تتلى عليهم.
وإذ قرئ عليهم القرآن: أي تلي عليهم وسمعوه.
لا يسجدون: أي لا يخضعون فيؤمنوا ويسلموا.
بما يوعون: أي يجمعون في صحفهم من الكفر والتكذيب.
لهم أجر غير ممنون: أي غير مقطوع.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {فلا أقسم} أي فليس الأمر كما تدعون من أنه لا بعث ولا جزاء أقسم بالشفق وهي حمرة2 الأفق بعد غروب الشمس والليل وما وسق أي وما جمع من كل ذي روح من سابح في الماء وطائر في السماء وسارح في الغبراء والقمر إذا اتسق أي اجتمع وتم نوره وذلك في الليالي البيض. وجواب القسم قوله تعالى {لتركبن طبقا عن طبق} أي حالا بعد3 حال الموت ثم الحياة، ثم العرض، ثم الحساب، ثم الجزاء فهي أحوال وأحوال فليس الأمر كما تتصورون من أنه موت ولا غير. وقوله تعالى4 {فما لهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون} أي ما للناس يؤمنون أي شيء منعهم من الإيمان بالله ورسوله والدار الآخرة مع كثرة الآيات وقوة الحجج وسطوع البراهين. وما لهم أيضا إذا تلي عليهم القرآن وسمعوه لا يخضعون ولا يخشعون ولا يخرون ساجدين مع ما يحمل من أنواع الحجج والبراهين وقوله تعالى ل الذين كفروا أي بدل أن يؤمنوا ويسلموا يكذبون5 {والله أعلم بما يوعون} في قلوبهم من الكفر والتكذيب وفي نفوسهم من الحسد والكبر والغل والبغض وبناء على ذلك فبشرهم6 يا رسولنا أي أخبرهم بما يسوءهم بعذاب أليم عاجلا وآجلا {إلا الذين آمنوا7} أي منهم آمنوا بالله ورسوله وآيات الله ولقائه وعملوا الصالحات فأدوا الفرائض واجتنبوا 
المحارم {لهم أجر} أي ثواب عند الله إلى يوم يلقونه {غير ممنون} أي غير منقوص ولا مقطوع في الجنة دار السلام. اللهم اجعلنا من أهلها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن الإنسان مقبل على أحوال وأهوال حالا بعد حال وهولا بعد هولا إلى أن ينتهي إلى جنة أو نار.
2- بيان أن عدم إيمان الإنسان بربه يستدعي العجب إذ لا مانع للعبد من الإيمان بخالقه وهو يعلم انه مخلوق وقد تعرف إليه فأنول كتبه وبعث رسله وأقام الأدلة على ذلك.
3- مشروعية السجود عند تلاوة هذه الآية وهي وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون.
4- علم الله تعالى بما يعي الإنسان في قلبه وما يحمل في نفسه فذكره للعبد بأن يراقب ربه فلا يعي في قلبه إلا الإيمان ولا يحمل في نفسه إلا الخير فلا غل ولا حسد ولا شك ولا عداء ولا بغضاء.
__________
1 جائز أن يكون (لا) صلة فأقسم بالشفق وكونها نافية لكلام سابق كما في التفسير هو اختيار ن جرير.
2 أكثر أهل العلم على أن الشفق الحمرة بعد غروب الشمس قال الفراء سمعت بعض العرب يقول لثوب عليه مصبوغ كأنه الشفق وكان أحمر. وقال الشاعر: وأحمر اللون كمحمر الشفق.
3 من شواهد هذه الحقيقة قول الشاعر:
كذلك المرء إن ينسأ له أجل
يركب على طبق من بعده طبق
4 الاستفهام للإنكار عليهم والتعجب من حالهم في ترك الإيمان.
5 يكذبون صيغة المضارع تدل على استمرار تكذيبهم والصلة هي الكفر. فلو آمنوا ما كذبوا ولكفرهم يكذبون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قيما جاء به وأخبر عنه.
6 فبشرهم الفاء للتفريع والترتيب والبشارة هنا للتهكم بهم.
7 الاستثناء منقطع بمعنى لكن الذين آمنوا, الخ.
******************************  *****
سورة البروج
مكية وآياتها اثنتان وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والسماء ذات البروج (1) واليوم الموعود (2) وشاهد ومشهود (3) قتل أصحاب الأخدود (4) النار ذات الوقود (5) إذ هم عليها قعود (6) وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود (7) وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد (8) الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء شهيد (9) إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق (10) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير (11)
شرح الكلمات:
ذات البروج: أي منازل الشمس والقمر الاثني عشر برجا.
واليوم الموعود: أي يوم القيامة إذ وعد الله تعالى عباده أن يجمعهم فيه لفصل القضاء.
وشاهد: أي يوم الجمعة.
ومشهود: أي يوم عرفة.
قتل أصحاب الأخدود: أي لعن أصحاب الأخدود.
الأخدود: أي الحفر تحفر في الأرض وهو مفرد وجمعه أخاديد.
إذ هم عليها قعود: أي على حافتها وشفيرها.
وما نقموا منهم: أي ما عابوا أي شيء سوى إيمانهم بالله تعالى.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والسماء ذات البروج1} هذا قسم من أعظم الأقسام إذ أقسم تعالى فيه بالسماء ذات البروج وهي منازل الشمس والقمر الأثنا عشر برجا، 2 وباليوم الموعود هو يوم القيامة إذ وعد الرب تعالى عباده أن يجمعهم فيه ليحكم بينهم فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون وبالشاهد3 وهو يوم الجمعة وبالمشهود وهو يوم عرفة وجواب القسم أو المقسم عليه محذوف قد يكون تقديره لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن لأن السورة مكة والسور المكية تعالج العقيدة بأنواعها الثلاثة والتوحيد والنبوة والبعث والجزاء, وجائز أن يكون الجواب قتل بتقدير اللام وقد نحو لقد قتل أي لعن أصحاب الأخدود وهي حفر حفرها الكفار وأججوا فيها نارا وأتوا بالمؤمنين المخالفين لدينهم وعرضوا عليهم الكفر أو الإلقاء في النار فاختاروا الإلقاء في النار مع بقاء إيمانهم حتى إن امرأة كانت ترضع صبيا فأحجمت عن إلقاء نفسها مع طفلها في النار فأنطق الله الصبي فقال لها: أماه امضي فإنك على الحق فاقتحمت النار. وقوله {إذ هم عليها قعود} بيان للحال التي كانوا يفتنون فيها المؤمنين والمؤمنات إذ كانوا على شفير النار وحافتها قاعدين, وقوله تعالى {وهم على ما يفعلون 
بالمؤمنين} من الإلقاء في النار والارتداد عن الإسلام {شهود} أي حضور, ولم يغيروا منكرا ولم يأمروا بمعروف. وقوله تعالى {وما نقموا منهم} أي وما عابوا عنهم شيئا سوى إيمانهم بالله العزيز الحميد الذي له ملك السموات والأرض, فحسب العبد من الله هذه الصفات فأنها توجب الإيمان بالله وطاعته ومحبته وخشيته وهي كونه سبحانه وتعالى عزيزا في انتقامه لأوليائه حميدا يحمده لآلائه ونعمه سائر خلقه مالكا لكل ما في السموات والأرض ليس لغيره ملك في شيء معه وعلمه الذي أحاط بكل شيء دل عليه قوله وهو على كل شيء شهيد. فكيف ينكر على المؤمن إيمانه بربه ذي الصفات العلا. والجلال والجمال والكمال. سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك. وقوله تعالى {إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين4 والمؤمنات} أي فتنوهم عن دينهم فأحرقوهم بالنار {ثم لم يتوبوا} بعد فتنتهم للمؤمنين والمؤمنات {فلهم عذاب جهنم} جزاء لهم. {ولهم عذاب الحريق} عذاب جهنم في الدار الآخرة وعذاب الحريق في الدنيا. فقد روي أنهم لما فرغوا من إلقاء المؤمنين في النار والمؤمنون كانت تفيض أرواحهم قبل وصولهم إلى النار فلم يحسوا بعذاب النار والكافرون خرجت لهم النار من الأخاديد وأحرقتهم فذاقوا عذاب الحريق في الدنيا, وسيذوقون عذاب جهنم في الآخرة هذا بالنسبة إلى أبدانهم أما أرواحهم فإنها بمجرد مفارقة الجسد تلقى في سجين مع أرواح الشياطين والكافرين وقوله تعالى {إن الذين آمنوا5} بالله وعملوا الصالحات أي آمنوا بالله ربا وإلها وعبدوه بأداء فرائضه وترك محارمه {لهم جنات} أي بساتين {تجري من تحتها الأنهار} أي من تحت أشجارها وقصورها. وقوله تعالى {ذلك الفوز الكبير} 6 حقا هو فوز كبير، لأنه نجاة من النار أولا ودخول الجنة ثانيا. كما قال تعالى {فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور} .
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- فضل يومي الجمعة وعرفة.
3- بيان ما يبتلى به المؤمنون في هذه الحياة ويصبرون فيكون جزاؤهم الجنة.
4- الترهيب والترغيب في ذكر جزاء الكافرين والمؤمنين الصالحين.
__________
1 روى أحمد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ قي العشاء الآخرة بالسماء ذات البروج وروي أيضا عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أن يقرأ في العشاء بالسموات أي السماء ذات البروج والسماء والطارق.
2 البروج هي منازل الكواكب والشمس والقمر يسير القمر في كل برج منها يومين وثلث يوم فذلك ثمانية وعشرون يوما ثم يستتر ليلتين. وتسير الشمس في كل برج منها شهرا وهي الحمل، والثور، والجوزاء، والسرطان، والأسد، والسنبلة، والميزان، والعقرب، والقوس، والجدي، والدلو، والحوت، والبروج في لغة العرب القصور.
3 روى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم الموعود يوم القيامة واليوم المشهود يوم عرفة والشاهد يوم الجمعة وقال فيه حديث حسن غريب، وجائز أن يكون الشهود الكرام الكاتبين والمشهود عليهم بنو آدم، وجائز أن يكون الشاهد هذه الأمة والشهود عليهم سائر الأمم وجائز غير ما ذكر.
4 إن الذين فتنوا الخ.. الآية عامة ليست خاصة بأصحاب الأخدود ولا بكفار قريش, وإنما هي عامة في كل من يفتن المؤمنين والمؤمنات في دينهم
فيصرفهم عنه بأنواع من التعذيب وجزاؤهم ما ذكر في الآية وهو عذاب جهنم وعذاب الحريق إلا من تاب قبل موته وقد عد ممن فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مكة أو جهل رأس الفتنة وأمية بن خلف والأسود بن عبد يغوث والوليد بن المغيرة وعد من المعذبين المفتونين بلال بن رباح, وأبو فكيهة وخباب بن الأرت وياسر والد عمار وعامر بن فهيرة وعدد من النساء المعذبات حمامة أم بلال, وزنيرة, وسمية والدة عمار.
5 هذا الكلام مستأنف يبين فيه تعالى جزاء من آمن وعمل صالحا وهو دعوة إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح والتخلي عن الشرك والشر والفساد. إنه لما ذكر جزاء الكفر وهو عذاب جهنم وعذاب الحريق ناسب ذكر جزاء أهل الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
6 اسم الإشارة (ذلك) عائد إلى ما اختصهم الله تعالى به من الجنات التي تجري من تحتها الأنهار أنها الماء واللبن والخمر والعسل في دار السلام.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (874)
**سورة الطارق
مكية وآياتها سبع عشرة آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 550الى صــــ 555)


إن بطش ربك لشديد (12) إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد (13) وهو الغفور الودود (14) ذو العرش المجيد (15) فعال لما يريد (16) هل أتاك حديث الجنود (17) فرعون وثمود (18) بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب (19) والله من ورائهم محيط (20) بل هو قرآن مجيد (21) في لوح محفوظ (22)
شرح الكلمات:
إن بطش ربك: أي أذا أخذ الكافر الشديد.
يبدئ ويعيد: أي يبدئ الخلق ويعيده بعد فنائه ويبدئ العذاب ويعيده.
الغفور الودود: أي لذنوب عباده المؤمنين المتودد لأوليائه.
ذو العرش المجيد: أي صاحب العرش إذ هو خالقه ومالكه والمجيد المستحق لكمال صفات العلو.
في تكذيب: أي بما ذكر في سياق الآيات السابقة.
من ورائهم محيط: أي هم في قبضته وتحت سلطانه وقهره.
قرآن مجيد: أي كريم عظيم.
في لوح محفوظ: أي من الشياطين والمراد به اللوح المحفوظ.
معنى الآيات:
لما ذكر تعالى ما توعد به الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات من أجل إيمانهم أخبر رسوله معرضا بمشركي قومه وطغاتهم اللذين آذوا المؤمنين في مكة من أجل إيمانهم أخبره بقوله {إن بطش ربك1 لشديد} أي إن أخذه أليم شديد ودلل على ذلك بقوله {إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد} فالقادر على البدء والإعادة بطشه شديد. وقوله {يبدئ} أي الخلق ثم يعيده. ويبدئ العذاب2 أيضا ثم يعيده {وهو الغفور الودود} فهو قادر على البطش بأعدائه, وهو الغفور لذنوب أوليائه {ذو العرش المجيد} أي صاحب العرش خلقا وملكا المجيد العظيم الكريم , {فعال لما3 يريد} إذ لا يكره تعالى على شيء ولا يقدر أحد على إكراهه.
وقوله تعالى {هل أتاك حديث الجنود فرعون وثمود} كيف أهلكهم الله لما طغوا وبغوا وكفروا وعصوا نعم قد أتاك وقرأته على قومك الكافرين ولم ينتفعوا به لأنهم يعيشون في تكذيب لك يحيط بهم لا يخرجون لأنه تكذيب ناشئ من الكبر والحسد والجهل فلذا هم لم يؤمنوا بعد. وقوله تعالى {والله من ورائهم محيط4} أي هم في قبضته وتحت قهره وسلطانه لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء ولا يحول بينه وبينهم متى أراد أخذهم شيء. وقوله تعالى {بل هو5 قرآن مجيد في لوح 6محفوظ} يرد بهذا على المشركين الذين قالوا في القرآن إنه سحر وشعر وأساطير الاولين فقال ليس هو كما قالوا وادعوا وإنما هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ من الشياطين فلا تمسه ولا تقربه ولا من غير الشياطين من سائر الخلق أجمعين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تهديد الظلمة بالعذاب عقوبة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
2- إن الله تعالى لكرمه يتودد لأوليائه من عباده.
3- فائدة القصص هي الموعظة تحصل للعبد فلا يترك واجبا ولا يغشى محرما.
4- بيان إحاطة الله تعالى بعباده وأنهم في قبضته وتحت سلطانه.
5- شرف القرآن الكريم، وإثبات اللوح المحفوظ وتقريره.
__________
1 يرى بعضهم أن قوله إن بطش ربك هو جواب القسم والسماء ذات البروج. وأنه وإن كان جائزا فإن تقديره في أول الكلام أولى من تأخيره. وهذه الآية مستأنفة تحمل الوعيد والتعريض بمجرمي قريش كأبي جهل وأضرابه.
2 إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد الجملة تعليلية إذ الذي يبدي ويعيد لا يكون بطشه إلا قويا شديدا ومن مظاهر الكمال الإلهي جمعه بين صفتي البطش, والمغفرة والود, فهنيئا لأوليائه, ويا ويل من أعدائه.
3 روي أن أناسا دخلوا على أبي بكر في مرضه الذي مات فيه يعودونه فقالوا له ألا نأتيك بطبيب؟ قال قد رآني قالوا فما قال لك؟ قال قال لي: إني فعال لما أريد وفي بعض الروايات قال الطبيب أمرضني.
4 فهو قادر على أن ينزل بهم ما أنزل بفرعون، وعاد وثمود قبله.
5 بل للإضراب الإبطالي أي ليس القرآن كما يصفونه بأنه أساطير الأولين، وإفك مفترى وما إلى ذلك مما قالوه في القرآن من رده وعدم الإيمان به بل هو قرآن مجيد بالغ الغاية في المجد والشرف والسمو والعلو في ألفاظه ومعانيه، وما يخمل من هدى وتشريع وأنه في مناعته لا تصل إليه أيدي الخلق بالتحريف والتبديل إذ هو في لوح محفوظ.
6 قرأ نافع وحده يرفع محفوظ صفة القرآن وجوه الباقون حفص وغيره على أنه نعت للفظ لوح وحفظ اللوح حفظ القرآن المكتوب عليه.
******************************  ********
سورة الطارق
مكية وآياتها سبع عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والسماء والطارق (1) وما أدراك ما الطارق (2) النجم الثاقب (3) إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ (4) فلينظر الأنسان مم خلق (5) خلق من ماء دافق (6) يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب (7) إنه على رجعه لقادر (8) يوم تبلى السرائر (9) فما له من قوة ولا ناصر (10) والسماء ذات الرجع (11) والأرض ذات الصدع (12) إنه لقول فصل (13) وما هو بالهزل (14) إنهم يكيدون كيدا (15) وأكيد كيدا (16) فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا (17)
شرح الكلمات:
والطارق: أي كل ما يطرق ويأتي ليلا وسمي النجم طارقا لطلوعه ليلا.
النجم الثاقب: أي الثريا والثاقب المضيء الذي يثقب الظلام بنوره.
لما عليها حافظ: أي إلا عليها حافظ من الملائكة يحفظ عملها.
خلق من ماء دافق: أي ماء ذي اندفاق وهو بمعنى مدفوق أي مصبوب في الرحم.
من بين الصلب والترائب: الصلب: عظم الظهر من الرجل، والترائب عظام الصدر والواحدة تربية.
يوم تبلى السرائر: أي تختبر ضمائر القلوب في العقائد والنيات. والسرائر جمع سريرة كالسر.
ذات الرجع: أي ذات المطر لرجوعه كل حين والرجع من أسماء المطر.
ذات الصدع: أي التصدع والتشقق بالنبات.
لقول فصل: أي يفصل بين الباطل وفي الخصومات يقطعها بالحكم الجازم.
وما هو بالهزل: أي باللعب والباطل بل هو الجد كل الجد.
يكيدون كيدا: أي يعملون المكائد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأكيد كيدا: أي أستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون لأوقعهم في المكروه.
أمهلهم رويدا: أي زمنا قليلا وقد أخذهم في بدر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والسماء والطارق} 1 هذا قسم إلهي حيث أقسم تعالى بالسماء والطارق ولما كان لفظ الطارق يشمل كل طارق آت بليل. وأراد طارقا معيينا فخم من شأنه بالاستفهام عنه الدال على تهويله فقال {2وما أدراك ما الطارق} ثم بينه بقوله {النجم الثاقب} وكل نجم هو ثاقب للظلام بضوئه. والمراد به هنا الثريا لتعارف العرب على إطلاق النجم على الثريا. هذا هو القسم والمقسم عليه هو قوله تعالى {إن كل نفس3 لما عليها حافظ} 4. وهنا قراءتان سبعيتان الأولى بتخفيف ميم لما وحينئذ تصبح زائدة لتقوية الكلام لا غير واللام للفرق بين أن النافية والمؤكدة الداخلة على الاسم وهو هنا ضمير شأن محذوف والتقدير أنه على أي الحال والشأن كل نفس عليها حافظ. والثانية بتشديد لما وحينئذ تكون إن نافية بمعنى ما ولما بمعنى إلا ويصير الكلام هكذا. ما كل نفس إلا عليها حافظ من ربها يحفظ عملها ويحصي عليها ما تكسب من خير وشر. وقوله تعالى {فلينظر الإنسان5} أي الكافر المكذب بالبعث والجزاء {مم خلق} أي من أي شيء خلق. وبين تعالى مما خلقه بقوله {خلق من6 ماء دافق} أي ذي اندفاق وهو المني يصب في الرحم يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب أي يخرج الماء من صلب الرجل وهو عظام ظهره وترائب المرأة وهي محل القلادة من صدرها, وقد اختلف في تقدير فهم هذا الخبر عن الله تعالى وجاء 
العلم الحديث فشرح الموضوع وأثبت أن ماء الرجل يخرج حقا مما ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية وأن ماء المرأة كذلك يخرج مما وصف عز وجل وصدق الله العظيم. وقوله تعالى {إنه على رجعه7 لقادر} أي الذي خلقه مما ذكر من ماء دافق فجعله بشرا سويا ثم أماته بعد أن كان حيا قادر على إرجاعه حيا كما كان وأعظم مما كان. وذلك يوم8 تبلى السرائر أي تختبر9 الضمائر وتكشف الأسرار وتعرف العقائد والنيات الصالحة من الفاسدة والسليمة من المعيبة ويومها {فما له من قوة ولا ناصر} ليس لهذا الكافر والمكذب بالبعث والحياة الثانية ماله قوة يدفع بها عن نفسه عذاب ربه ولا ناصر ينصره فيخلصه من العذاب. وقوله تعالى {والسماء ذات الرجع والأرض ذات الصدع} أقسم تعالى بالسماء ذات السحب والغيوم والأمطار, والأرض ذات التشقق عن النباتات والزروع المختلفة على أن القرآن الكريم قول فصل وحكم عدل في كل مختلف فيهمن الحق والباطل فما أخبر به وحكم فيه من أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله, وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه والصدق الذي لا كذب معه وقوله تعالى وما هو بالهزل أي وليس القرآن باللعب الباطل بل هو الحق من الله الذي لا باطل معه. وقوله تعالى {إنهم يكيدون كيدا} أي إن كفار قريش يمكرون بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبدعوته مكرا ويكدون لهم كيدا. وقوله {وأكيد كيدا} أي وأنا أمكر بهم أكيد لهم كيدا فمن يغلب مكره وكيده الخالق المالك أم المخلوق المملوك؟ فمهل الكافرين يا رسولنا أمهلهم قليلا, فقد كتبنا في كتاب عندنا {لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز} وقد أنجز الله وعده لرسوله والمؤمنين فلم يمض إلا سنيات قلائل, ولم يبق في مكة من سلطان إلا الله, ولا من معبود يعبد إلا الله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير المعاد والبعث والجزاء.
2- تقرير أن أعما العباد محصية محفوظة وأن الحساب يجري بحسبها.
3- بيان مادة تكوين الإنسان ومصدر تكوين تلك المادة.
4- التحذير من إسرار الشر وإخفاء الباطل, وإظهار خلاف ما في الضمائر, فإن الله تعالى عليم بذلك, وسيختبر عباده في كل ما يسرون ويخفون.
5- إثبات أن القرآن قول فصل ليس فيه من الباطل شيء وقد تأكد هذا بمرور الزمان فقد صدقت أنباؤه ونجحت في تحقيق الأمن والاستقرار أحكامه.
__________
1 قال العلماء افتتاح السورة بالقسم تحقيق لما يقسم عليه وتشويق إليه.
2 وما أدراك استفهام المراد منه تهويل الأمر وتعظيمه.
3 الإخبار بأن كل نفس عليها حافظ يحفظ أعمالها لتحاسب عليه وتجزى بها إثبات للبعث الآخر بطريق الكناية.
4 قرأ نافع بتخفيف الميم من لما وشددها حفص.
5 الفاء للتفريع إذ الجملة متفرعة عن قوله إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ إن شك الإنسان في حقيقة البعث فلينظر في أصل نشأته وجائز أن تكون الفاء الفصيحة.
6 هذا جواب الاستفهام (مم خلق) إذ من ابتدائية وما استفهامية وحذف ألفها تخفيفا لتقدم حرف الجر عليها نحو عم؟ ولم؟ والجار والمجرور متعلق بخلق بعده والإنسان منكر البعث.
7 جائز أن يكون على رجعه ماء في الصلب كما كان قادرا إلا أن ما في التفسير أولى بقرينة يوم تبلى السرائر وذلك يوم القيامة الذي هو يوم البعث.
8 تبلى نختبر وتمتحن لإظهار ما كان مستورا مخبوءا فيها من كفر وإيمان وخير وشر. ورد عن السلف أن الوضوء والغسل والصلاة والصيام والزكاة من السرائر, وأن حيض المرأة وحملها من السرائر إذ في إمكانها إخفاءه وإظهاره.
9 السرائر جمع سريرة وهي ما يسر العبد ويخفيه في نفسه. وما يستره من أعماله. قال الأحوص:
سيبقى لها في مضمر اقلب والحشاء
سريرة ود يوم تبلى السرائر
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (875)
**سورة الأعلى
مكية وآياتها تسع عشرة آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 556الى صــــ 558)

سورة الأعلى
مكية وآياتها تسع عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبح اسم ربك الأعلى (1) الذي خلق فسوى (2) والذي قدر فهدى (3) والذي أخرج المرعى (4) فجعله غثاء أحوى (5) سنقرئك فلا تنسى (6) إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى (7) ونيسرك لليسرى (8) فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى (9) سيذكر من يخشى (10) ويتجنبها الأشقى (11) الذي يصلى النار الكبرى (12) ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيى (13)
شرح الكلمات:
سبح اسم ربك: أي نزه اسم ربك أن يسمى به غيره وأن يذكر بسخرية أو لعب أي لا يذكر إلا بإجلال وإكبار ونزه ربك عما لا يليق به من الشرك والصاحبة والولد والشبيه والنظير.
الأعلى: أي فوق كل شيء والقاهر لكل شيء.
الذي خلق فسوى: أي الإنسان فسوى أعضاءه بأن جعلها متناسبة غير متفاوتة.
والذي قدر فهدى: أي قدر ما شاء لمن شاء وهداه إلى إتيان ما قدر له وعليه.
والذي أخرج المرعى: أي أنبت العشب والكلأ.
فجعله غثاء أحوى: أي بعد الخضرة والنضرة هشيما يابسا أسود.
سنقرئك فلا تنسى: أي القرآن فلا تنساه بإذننا.
إلا ما شاء الله: أي إلا ما شئنا أن ننسيكه فإنك تنساه وذلك إذا أراد الله تعالى نسخ شيء من القرآن بلفظه فإنه ينسي فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ونيسرك لليسرى: أي للشريعة السهلة وهي الإسلام.
فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى: أي من تذكر أو لم تنفع ومعنى ذكر أي عظ بالقرآن.
ويتجنبها: أي الذكرى أي يتركها جانبا فلا يلتفت إليها.
الأشقى: أي الكافر الذي كتبت شقاوته أزلا.
يصلى النار الكبرى: أي نار الدار الآخرة.
لا يموت فيها ولا يحيى: أي لا يموت فيستريح, ولا يحيا فيهنأ.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {سبح اسم ربك الأعلى} 1 هذا أمر من الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته تابعة له بأن ينزه اسم2 ربه عن أن يسمى به غيره, أو أن يذكر في مكان قذر, أو أن يذكر بعدم إجلال وإحترام, والأعلى صفة للرب تبارك وتعالى دالة على علوه على خلقه فالخلق كله تحته وهو قاهر له وحاكم فيه. الذي خلق فسوى أي أوجد من العدم المخلوقات وسوى خلقها كل مخلوق بحسب ذاته فعدل أجزاءه وسوى بينها وفلا تفاوت فيها {والذي قدر فهدى} أي قدر الأشياء في كتاب المقادير من خير غيره وهدى كل مخلوق إلى ما قدره له أو عليه فهو طالب له حتى يدركه في زمانه ومكانه وعلى الصورة التي قدر عليها {والذي أخرج المرعى} أي ما ترعاه البهائم من الحشيش والعشب والكلأ. {فجعله غثاء أحوى3} أي فجعله بعد الخضرة والنضرة هشيما متفرقا يابسا بين سواد وبياض وهي الحوة هذه خمس آيات الآية الأولى تضمنت الأمر بتنزيه اسم الله والأربع بعدها في التعريف به سبحانه وتعالى حتى يعظم اسمه وتعظم ذاته وتنزه عن الشريك والصاحبة والولد وقوله تعالى {سنقرئك فلا تنسى} هذه عدة من الله تعالى لرسوله. لعل سببها أنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاءه جبريل بالآيات يخاف نسيانها فيستعجل قراءتها قبل فراغ جبريل عليه السلام من إملائها عليه فيحصل له بذلك شدة فطمأنه ربه أنه لا ينسى ما يقرئه جبريل {إلا ما شاء4 الله} أن ينسيه إياه لحكمة اقتضت ذلك فأنه ينساه فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم ينسى وذلك لما أراد الله أن ينسخه من كلامه.
وقوله تعالى {إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى} هذه الجملة تعليلية لقدرة الله تعالى على أن يحفظ على رسوله القرآن فلا ينساه ومعنى يعلم الجهر وما يخفى أي أن الله تعالى يعلم ما يجهر به المرء من قراءة أو حديث وما يخفيه الكل يعلمه الله بخلاف عباده فإنهم لا يعلمون ما يخفى عليهم ويسر به وقوله تعالى {ونيسرك لليسرى} أي للطريقة السهلة الخالية من الحرج وهي الشريعة الإسلامية التي بنيت على أساس أن لا حرج في الدين (وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج) وقوله تعالى {فذكر إن نفعت5 الذكرى} من آيسناك من إيمانهم أو لم تنفع. لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مأمور بالبلاغ فيبلغ الكافر والمؤمن ويذكر الكافر والمؤمن. والأمر بعد لله. وقوله تعالى {سيذكر من يخشى} أي سيذكر ويتعظ من يخشي عقاب الله لإيمانه به ومعرفته له {ويتجنبها} أي الذكرى {الأشقى} أي أشقى الفريقين فريق من يتذكر وفريق من لا يتذكر {الذي يصلى النار الكبرى} أي يدخل النار الكبرى نار يوم القيامة {ثم لا يموت فيها} من جراء عذابها فيستريح {ولا يحيى} 6 فيهنأ ويسعد إذ الشقاء لازمه. وهذه حال أهل النار ونعوذ بالله من حال أهل النار.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب تسبيح اسم الله وتنزيهه عما لا يليق به كوجوب تنزيه ذات الله تعالى عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله.
2- مشروعية قول سبحان ربي الأعلى عند قراءة هذه الآية سبح اسم ربك الأعلى.
3- وجوب التسبيح بها في السجود في كل سجدة من الصلاة سبحان ربي الأعلى ثلاثا فأكثر.
4- مشروعية قراءة هذه السورة في الوتر فيقرأ في الركعة الأولى بالفاتحة والأعلى وفي الثانية بالفاتحة والكافرون، وفي ركعة الوتر بالفاتحة والصمد أو الصمد والمعوذتين.
5- أحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة الأعلى لأنها سورة ربه وأن ربه بشره فيها بشارتين عظيمتين الأولى أنه ييسره لليسرى، ومن ثم ما خير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين شيئين إلا اختار أيسرهما والثانية أنه حفظه من النسيان بأن جعله لا ينسى. ولذا كان يصلي بهذه السورة الجمع والأعياد والوتر في كل ليلة فصلى الله عليه وسلم.
__________
1 روي في السنن لما نزلت (سبح اسم ربك الأعلى) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اجعلوها في سجودكم". فكانوا يقولون في سجودهم سبحان ربي الأعلى ثلاثا فأكثر.
2 إن تنزيه الاسم مستلزم لتنزيه المسمى, فلذا لا حاجة إلى القول بأن اسم صلة قصد بها تعظيم المسمى. استشهادا بقول لبيد:
إلى الحول تم اسم السلام عليكما
فتنويه اسم الله وتقديسه مطلوب
بل من أسمى المطالب, وتنزيه الله تعالى يكون بنفي الشريك عنه والولد ونفي كل نقص عنه قولا واعتقادا وما يقرر أن تنزيه الاسم مستلزم لتنزيه المسمى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اجعلوها في سجودكم. لأنها دالة على تعظيم الرب تعالى وتعظيمه.
3 الأحوى: الموصوف بالحوة وهي لون من الألوان سمرة تقرب من السواد, وأحوى صفة لغثاء الذي هو اليابس من النبات.
4 الاستثناء مفرغ أي إلا الذي شاء الله أن تنساه فإنك تنساه؟.
5 في الجملة تعريض بأن بين كفار قريش من لم تنفعهم الذكرى، ومع هذا فالتذكير متعين للجميع إقامة للحجة.
6 قوله ولا يحيا في الجملة احتراس مما قد يظن أنه ما دام الجهنمي أنه لا يموت فسوف يحيى حياة عادية لا عذاب فيها فرفع هذا التوهم بهذه الجملة (ولا يحيى) أي حياة راحة من العذاب كما قال القائل:
ألا ما لنفس لا تموت فينقضي
عناها ولا تحيا حياة لها طعم
******************************  *
قد أفلح من تزكى (14) وذكر اسم ربه فصلى (15) بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا (16) والآخرة خير وأبقى (17) إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى (18) صحف إبراهيم وموسى (19)
شرح الكلمات:
أفلح: أي فاز بأن نجا من النار، ودخل الجنة.
من تزكى: أي تطهر بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال بعد التخلي عن الشرك والمعاصي.
وذكر اسم ربه أي في كل أحايينه عند الأكل وعند الشرب وعند النوم وعند الهبوب منه وفي الصلاة وخارج الصلاة من تسبيح وتحميد وتهليل وتكبير.
فصلى: أي الصلوات الخمس والنوافل من رواتب وغيرها.
تؤثرون: أي تقدمون وتفضلون الدنيا على الآخرة.
إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى: أي إن هذا وهو قوله قد أفلح إلى قوله وأبقى.
صحف إبراهيم: إذ كانت عشر صحف.
وموسى: أي توراته.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قد أفلح من تزكى وذكر اسم ربه فصلى} يخبر تعالى بفلاح عبد مؤمن زكى 1نفسه أي طهرها بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال، وذكر اسم ربه على كل أحايينه عند القيام من النوم عند الوضوء بعد الوضوء في الصلاة وبعد الصلاة وعند الأكل والشرب وعند اللباس فلا يخلو من ذكر الله ساعة فصلى الصلوات الخمس وصلى النوافل. ومعنى الفلاح الفوز والفوز هو النجاة من المرهوب والظفر بالمرغوب المحبوب. والمراد منه في الآية النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة لآية آل عمران {فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز} . وقوله تعالى {بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا} أيها الناس أي تفضلونها على الآخرة فتعلمون لها وتنسون الآخرة فلا تقدمون لها شيئا.
هذا هو طبعكم أيها الناس إلا من ذكر الله فصلى بعد أن آمن واهتدى في حين أن الآخرة خير من الدنيا وأبقى خير نوعا وأبقى مدة حتى قال الحكماء2 لو كانت الدنيا من ذهب والآخرة من خزف.. طين لاختار العاقل ما يبقى على ما يفنى، لأن الدنيا فانية والآخرة باقية وقوله تعالى {إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى} أي إن قوله تعالى قد أفلح من تزكى إلى قوله خير وأبقى مذكور في كل من صحف إبراهيم وكانت له عشر صحف ولموسى3، التوراة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الترغيب في الزكاة والذكر والصلاة، ويحصل هذا للمسلم كل عيد فطر إذ يخرج زكاة الفطر أولا ثم يأتي المسجد يكبر، ثم يصلي حتى أن بعضهم يرى أن هذه الآية نزلت في ذلك.
2- التزهيد في الدنيا والترغيب في الآخرة لفناء الدنيا وبقاء الآخرة.
3- توافق الكتب السماوية دليل أنها وحي الله وكتبه أنزلها على رسله عليهم السلام.
__________
1 قوله تزكى فيه معنى المعالجة وهي أنه عمل على تزكية نفسه بإبعادها عما يخبثها من الشرك والآثام، ثم بتحليتها بالعبادات المزكية لها وهي الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
2 قال مالك بن دينار ونص كلمته كالتالي: لو كانت الدنيا من ذهب يفنى والآخرة من خزف يبقى لكان الواجب أن يؤثر خزف يبقى على ذهب يفنى. قال فكيف والآخرة من ذهب يبقى والدنيا من خزف يفنى؟
3 لقد كان لموسى صحف كثيرة إذ هي مجموع صحف أسفار التوراة والصحف جمع صحيفة على غير قياس إذ القياس صحائف وصار صحف أشهر وأفصح من صحائف كما قالوا في جمع سفينة سفن فكان أفصح من سفائن.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (876)
**سورة الغاشية
مكية وآياتها ست وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 558الى صــــ 564)

سورة الغاشية
مكية وآياتها ست وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل أتاك حديث الغاشية (1) وجوه يومئذ خاشعة (2) عاملة ناصبة (3) تصلى نارا حامية (4) تسقى من عين آنية (5) ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع (6) لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع (7) وجوه يومئذ ناعمة (8) لسعيها راضية (9) في جنة عالية (10) لا تسمع فيها لاغية (11) فيها عين جارية (12) فيها سرر مرفوعة (13) وأكواب موضوعة (14) ونمارق مصفوفة (15) وزرابي مبثوثة (16)
شرح الكلمات:
هل أتاك: أي قد جاءك.
الغاشية: أي القيامة وسميت الغاشية لأنها تغشى الناس بأهوالها.
وجوه يومئذ: أي يوم إذ تقوم الساعة.
خاشعة: أي ذليلة أطلق الوجوه وأراد أصحابها.
عاملة ناصبة: أي ذات نصب وتعب بالسلاسل والأغلال وتكليف شاق الأعمال.
تصلى نارا حامية: ترد هذه الوجوه نارا حامية قد اشتدت حرارتها.
تسقى من عين آنية: أي بلغت أناها من الحرارة يقال أني الحميم إذا بلغ منتهاه.
إلا من ضريع: أي أخبث طعام وأنتنه، وضريع الدنيا نبت يقال له الشبرق لا ترعاه الدواب لخبثه.
وجوه يومئذ ناعمة: أي حسنة نضرة.
لسعيها راضية: أي لعملها الصالحات في الدنيا راضية في الآخرة لما رأت من ثوابها.
لاغية: أي كلمة لاغية من اللغو والباطل.
وأكواب: أقداح لا عرا لها موضوعة على حافة العين للشرب.
ونمارق مصفوفة: أي ومساند جمع نمرقة مصفوفة الواحدة إلى جنب الأخرى للاستناد إليها.
وزرابي مبثوثة: أي بسط وطنافس لها خمل وما لا خمل لها يسمى سجادة ومعنى مبثوثة مفروشة هنا وهناك مبسوطة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {هل أتاك1 حديث الغاشية2} هذا خطاب من الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول له فيه هل أتاك نبأ الغاشية وخبرها العظيم وحديثها المهيل المخيف إن لم يكن أتاك فقد أتاك الآن إنه حديث القيامة التي تغشي الناس بأهوالها وصعوبة مواقفها واشتداد أحوالها وإليك عرضا سريعا لبعض ما يجري فيها: {وجوه ي3ومئذ} تغشاهم الغاشية {خاشعة} ذليلة {ناصبة} أي 
ذات نصب وتعب من جر السلاسل والأغلال، وتكليف أشق الأعمال {تصلى نارا حامية} أي ترد نارا {تسقى} أي فيها {من عين آنية} قد بلغت أناها وانتهت إلى غايتها في حرارتها هذا هو الشراب أما الطعام فإنه ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع4 قبيح اللون خبيث الطعم منتن الريح، {لا يسمن} آكله ولا يغنيه من جوع. هذه حال من كفر وفجر كفر بالله وبآياتها ولقائه ورسوله، أو فجر عن طاعة الله ورسوله فترك الفرائض وغشي المحارم هذه وجوه ووجوه5 يومئذ ناعمة أي نضرة حسنة فإنها لسعيها راضية أي لسعيها في الدنيا وهو إيمانها وصبرها إيمانها وجهادها إيمانها وتقواها إيمانها وعملها الصالح أصحاب هذه الوجوه راضون بأعمالهم لما رأوا من ثوابها والجزاء عليها.
إنهم أدخلوا في جنة عالية لا يقادر علاها، لا تسمع6 فيها لاغية أي كلمة باطلة تنغص سعادتهم ولا كلمة نابية تقلق راحتهم. فيها عين جارية من غير أخدود حفر لها، فيها سرر مرفوعة قدرا وحالا ومكانا، وأكواب أقداح لا عرا لها من ذهب وفضة موضوعة لشربهم إن شاءوا وشربوا بأيديهم أو ناولتهم غلمانهم، ذاك لون من الشراب أما الفراش فإنها سرر مرفوعة، ونمارق مصفوفة وزرابي مبثوثة، وسائد قد صفت للراحة والاتكاء الواحدة إلى جنب الأخرى طنافس ذات خمائل مبثوثة مفروشة هنا وهناك مبسوطة. هذه لمحة خاطفة عن الدار الآخرة تعتبر ذكرى للذاكرين وعظة للمتقين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر عرض سريع لها.
2- من أسماء القيامة الغاشية لأنها تغشى الناس بأهوالها.
3- بيان أن في النار نصبا وتعبا. على عكس الجنة فإنها لا نصب فيها ولا تعب.
4- من مؤلمات النفس البشرية لغو الكلام وكذبه باطله وهو ما ينزه عنه المؤمنون أنفسهم.
__________
1 افتتح تعالى هذه السورة بالاستفهام بهل المفيد لمعنى قد التي هي للتحقيق من أجل التشويق إلى ما يخبر به لما فيه من العلم والمعرفة وما يحوي من موعظة كبرى.
2 الغاشية: القيامة علم لها بالغلبة واشتق لها هذا الاسم من الغشيان الذي هو التغطية إذ هي تغطي الناس بأهوالها وتذهل عقولهم وتغطيها.
3 هذه الجملة بيان لجملة حديث الغاشية بينها بذكر أحوالها وأهوالها إذ المقصود العبرة وتقرير البعث الذي أنكرره المشركون وذكر الوجوه كناية عن أصحابها إذ يطلق الوجه ويراد به الذات.
4 الضريع هو يابس ثمر الشبرق بكسر الشين وإسكان الباء وكسر الراء وهو نبت ذو شوك فإذا يبس يقال له ضريع ويصير مسموما أي فيه مادة السم القاتلة هذا طعام أهل النار وجائز أن يكون الضريع شجر في النار ينتج عنه عصير الغسلين.
5 وجوه يومئذ ناعمة. هذه الجملة غير معطوفة على الوجوه الأولى، لأن المقصود من الكلام هو بيان القيامة وما يكون فيها من عذاب وشقاء للمكذبين بها. فلما تم الحديث عنها قد يتشوق السامع إلى معرفة حال المؤمنين بها فأجيب بقوله وجوه يومئذ ناعمة الخ ... فهو استئناف بياني.
6 قرأ نافع لا تسمع بالبناء للمجهول ولاغية نائب فاعل وقرأ حفص لا تسمع بالبناء للفاعل ولاغية مفعول به.
****************************
أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت (17) وإلى السماء كيف رفعت (18) وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت (19) وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت (20) فذكر إنما أنت مذكر (21) لست عليهم بمصيطر (22) إلا من تولى وكفر (23) فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر (24) إن إلينا إيابهم (25) ثم إن علينا حسابهم (26) 
شرح الكلمات:
أفلا ينظرون: أي أينكرون البعث فلا ينظرون نظر اعتبار.
إلى الإبل كيف خلقت: أي خلقا بديعا معدولا به عن سنن سائر المخلوقات.
وإلى السماء كيف رفعت: أي فوق الأرض بلا عمد ولا مستند.
وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت: أي على وجه الأرض نصبا ثابتا لا يتزلزل.
وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت: أي بسطت.
فذكر: أي ذكرهم بنعم الله ودلائل توحيده.
بمسيطر: أي بمسلط.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {أفلا ينظرون} 1 أي أينكرون البعث والجزاء وما أعد الله لأوليائه من النعيم المقيم وما أعد لأعدائه من عذاب الجحيم. أفلا ينظرون نظرة اعتبار إلى الإبل كيف خلقت2، وإلى السماء كيف رفعت وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت فهل خلق الإبل على تلك الصورة العجيبة وذاك التسخير لها وما فيها من منافع إذ يشرب لبنها ويركب ظهرها ويؤكل لحمها لا يدل على قدرة الخالق على إحياء الموتى وهل خلق السماء بكواكبها وشمسها وقمرها ثم رفعها بغير عمد يدعمها ولا سند يسندها لا يدل على قدرة الله على بعث الموتى أحياء ليحاسبهم ويجزيهم، وهل نصب الجبال بعد خلق ترابها وإيجاد صخورها لا يدل على قدرة الله خالقها 
على بعث الرمم وإحياء الأجساد البالية كيف شاء ومتى شاء وهل خلق الأرض بكل ما فيها ثم بسطها وتسطيحها للحياة عليها والسير فوقها وتعميرها بأنواع العمران لا يدل على قدرة الله على البعث والجزاء. فما للقوم لا ينظرون3 ولا يفكرون وقوله تعالى {فذكر إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمصيطر} بعد لفت أنظار المشركين إلى ما لو نظروا إليه وتفكروا فيه لاهتدوا إلى الحق وعرفوا أن الخالق لكل شيء لا يعجزه بعث عباده ولا جزاؤهم. أمر رسوله أن يقوم بالمهمة التي أنيطت به وهي التذكير دون الهداية التي هي لله وحده دون سواه فقال له {فذكر إنما أنت مذكر} أي ذكر بمظاهر قدرتنا وآياتنا في الآفاق وآلائنا على العباد إنما أنت مذكر ليس غير. وقوله {لست عليهم بمصيطر} أي بمتسلط تجبرهم على الإيمان والاستقامة وقوله {إلا من 4تولى وكفر فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر} أي لكن من تولى عن الإيمان فكفر بآياتنا ورسولنا ولقائنا فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر وهو عذاب الآخرة. وقوله تعالى {إن إلينا إيابهم} أي رجوعهم إلينا لا إلى غيرنا. {ثم إن علينا} لا على غيرنا {حسابهم} ومن ثم سوف نجزيهم الجزاء اللائق بهم، ولذا فلا يضرك يا رسولنا إعراضهم ولا توليهم. وحسبك تذكيرهم فمن اهتدى نجا ونجاته لنفسه، ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها إذ عاقبة ضلاله وهي الخسران التام عائدة عليه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير البعث والجزاء بالدعوة إلى النظر إلى الأدلة الموجبة للإيمان به.
2- بيان أن الداعي إلى الله تعالى مهمته الدعوة دون هداية القلوب فإنها إلى الله تعالى وحده.
بيان أن مصير البشرية إلى الله تعالى وهي حال تقتضي الإيمان به تعالى وطاعته طلبا للنجاة من عذابه والفوز برحمته. وهو مطلب كل عاقل لو أن الناس يفكرون.
__________
1 هذا الكلام متفرع عما سبق إذ إنكار المشركين للبعث والجزاء وللتوحيد الناتج عن جهلهم وغفلتهم وعدم تفكرهم فلذا استحثهم على النظر والتفكر موبخا لهم على ترك ذلك.
2 كيف خلقت بدل اشتمال من الإبل، وكيف في محل نصب على الحال والعامل فيه ما ذكر بعدها وأما وإلى السماء وما بعدها فإنها معطوفات على جملة إلى الإبل وإعراب كيف واحد والإبل اسم جمع للبعران لا مفرد لها من لفظه.
3 من مظاهر رحمة الله ولطفه بعباده أن يوجه عباده إلى سبيل هدايتهم توجيها خاليا من العناء والمشقة فالعربي يركب بعيره في طريقه إلى حاجته فينظر إليه وهو راكبه وينظر إلى السماء فوقه وإلى الجبال حواليه وإلى الأرض تحت قدميه فيسأل أليس القادر على خلق هذا قادرا على البعث؟ فيجيب نفسه بلى إنه قادر.
4 روي أن عليا أتى بمرتد عن الإسلام فاستتابه ثلاثة أيام فلم يتب وأصر على الردة فضرب عنقه وقرأ {إلا من تولى وكفر} .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (877)
**سورة الفجر
مكية وآياتها ثلاثون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 564الى صــــ 569)


سورة الفجر
مكية وآياتها ثلاثون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والفجر (1) وليال عشر (2) والشفع والوتر (3) والليل إذا يسر (4) هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر (5) ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد (6) إرم ذات العماد (7) التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد (8) وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد (9) وفرعون ذي الأوتاد (10) الذين طغوا في البلاد (11) فأكثروا فيها الفساد (12) فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب (13) إن ربك لبالمرصاد (14)
شرح لكلمات:
والفجر: أي فجر كل يوم.
وليال عشر: أي عشر ذي الحجة.
والشفع والوتر: أي الزوج والفرد.
والليل إذا يسر: أي مقبلا أو مدبرا.
لذي حجر: أي حجى وعقل.
بعاد إرم: هي عاد الأولى.
ذات العماد: إذ كان طول الرجل منهم اثنى عشر ذراعا.
جابوا الصخر بالواد: أي قطعوا الصخر جعلوا من الصخور بيوتا بوادي القرى.
ذي الأوتاد: أي صاحب الأوتاد وهي أربعة أوتاد يشد إليها يدي رجلي من يعذبه.
طغوا في البلاد: أي تجبروا فيها وظلموا العباد وأكثروا فيها الفساد.
فأكثروا فيها الفساد: أي الشرك والقتل.
سوط عذاب: أي نوع عذاب.
لبالمرصاد: أي يرصد أعمال العباد ليجزيهم عليها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر1 والليل إذا يسر} هذه أربعة أشياء قد أقسم الله تعالى بها وهي الفجر وفي كل يوم فجر وجائز أن يكون قد أراد تعالى فجر يوم معين وجائز أن يريد فجر كل يوم {وليال عشر} وهي العشر الأول من ذي شهر الحجة وفيها عرفة والأضحى وقد أشاد بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال "ما من2 أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله تعالى من عشر ذي الحجة " والشفع وهو كل زوج والوتر3 وهو كل فرد فهو إقسام بالخلق كله {والليل إذا يسر} مقبلا أو مدبرا فهو بمعنى والليل إذا سار والسير يكون صاحبه ذاهبا أو آيبا وقوله تعالى {هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر} أي لذي حجر ولب وعقل أي نعم فيه قسم عظيم وجواب القسم أو المقسم عليه جائز أن يكون قوله تعالى {إن ربك لبالمرصاد} الآتي, وجائز أن يكون مقدرا مثل لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم وذلك على الله يسير, وهذا لأن السورة مكية وهي تعالج العقيدة ومن أكبر ما أنكره المشركون البعث والجزاء فلذا هذا الجواب مراد ومقصود. ويدل عليه ما ذكر تعالى من مظاهر قدرته في الآيات بعد والقدرة هي التي يتأتى بها البعث والجزاء فقال عز وجل {ألم تر كيف4 فعل ربك} أي ألم تنظر بعيني قلبك كيف فعل ربك5 بعاد إرم ذات العماد التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد وهي عاد الأولى قوم هود الذين قالوا من أشد منا قوة, وقال لهم نبيهم هود وزادكم في الخلق بسطة فقد كان طول الرجل منهم اثنى عشر ذراعا, ولفظ إرم عطف بيان لعاد فإرم هي عاد قوم هود ووصفها بأنها ذات عماد وأنها لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد هو وصف لها بالقوة والشدة وفعلا كانوا أقوى الأمم وأشدها ولازم طول الأجسام أن تكون أعمدة المنازل كأعمدة الخيام من الطول ما يناسب سكانها في طولهم. ومع هذه القوة والشدة فقد أهلكهم الله الذي هو أشد منهم قوة وقوله تعالى {وثمود الذين6 جابوا الصخر بالواد} . أي وانظر كيف فعل ربك بثمود وهم أصحاب الحجر (مدائن صالح) شمال المدينة النبوية قوم صالح الذين كانوا أقوياء أشداء حتى 
إنهم قطعوا الصخور نحتا لها فجعلوا منها البيوت والمنازل كما قال تعالى عنهم {وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا} والمراد بالواد واديهم الذي كان بين جبلين من جبالهم التي ينحتون منها البيوت. فمعنى جابوا الصخر بالواد أي قطعوا الصخور بواديهم وجعلوا منها مساكن لهم تقيهم برد الشتاء القارص وحر الصيف اللافح, ومع هذا فقد أهلكهم الله ذو القوة المتين وقوله {وفرعون ذي الأوتاد الذين طغوا في7 البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد} وانظر يا رسولنا كيف فعل ربك بفرعون صاحب المشانق والقتل والتعذيب إذ كان له أربعة أوتاد إذا أراد قتل من كفر به وخرج عن طاعته قيد كل يد بوتد ويقتله كما هي المشانق التي وضعها الطغاة الظلمة فيما بعد. وقوله تعالى {الذين طغوا في البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد} وهو الشرك والمعاصي فأهلكهم الله أجمعين عاد إرم وثمود وفرعون وملأه إذ صب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب8 أي نوع عذاب من أنواع عذابه فأهلك عاد إرم بالريح الصرصر، وثمود بالصيحة العاتية، وفرعون بالغرق في البحر. وقوله تعالى {إن ربك لبالمرصاد} أي لكل جبار عات وطاغية ظالم أي هو تعالى يرصد أعمال العباد ليجزيهم بها في الدنيا وفي الآخرة. ولفظ المرصاد يطلق على مكان يرصد فيه تحركات الصيد الذي يصاد، أو تحركات العدو وهو كبرج المراقبة. والرب تبارك وتعالى فوق عرشه والخليقة كلها تحته يعلم ظواهرها وبواطنها ويراقب أعمالها ويجزيها بحسبها قال تعالى {وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض يعلم سركم وجهركم ويعلم ما تكسبون} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضل الليالي العشر من أول ذي الحجة إلى العاشر منه.
2- بيان مظاهر قدرة الله في إهلاك الأمم العاتية والشعوب الظالمة مستلزم لقدرته تعالى على البعث والجزاء والتوحيد والنبوة وهو ما أنكره أهل مكة.
3- التحذير من عذاب الله ونقمه فإنه تعالى بالمرصاد فليحذر المنحرفون عن سبيل الله والحاكمون بغير شرعه والعاملون بغير هداه أن يصب عليهم سوط عذاب.
__________
1 لصلوحية الشفع والوتر لأشياء كثيرة ذكر القرطبي منها عددا كثيرا فروى عن عمران بن حصين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الشفع والوتر الصلاة منها شفع ومنها وتر, وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال الشفع صلاة الصبح والوتر صلاة المغرب أولى ما يقال أن الله تعالى أقسم بكافة خلقه إذ كل ما عداه تعالى ما بين شفع ووتر, إذ الشفع ما يكون ثانيا لغيره, والوتر الشيء المفرد.
2 رواه مسلم وغيره.
3 قرأ نافع والجمهور والوتر بفتح الواو وكسرها حفص.
4 أفلم تر إستفهام تقريري والمخاطب به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو متضمن التعريض بالمشركين المعاندين, كما هو متضمن الوعد بنصر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والرؤية قلبية أو هي بمعنى ألم ينتهي إلى علمك فعل ربك بعاد الخ..
5 عاد اسم أبي قبيلة وهو عاد بن عوص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام.
6 وكون عاد إرم هم قوم هود عليه السلام يرجحه ذكر ثمود بعدهم في السياق كما هو في سائر قصص القرآن.
7 جائز أن يكون الموصول مراد به عاد إرم وثمود وفرعون, وكونه عائدا إلى فرعون أولى وإن كان الجميع طغوا في البلاد وأكثروا فيها الفساد بالشرك والظلم والفساد.
8 السوط آلة ضرب يتخذ من جلد يضفر ظفرا فيصبح كالعصا فتضرب به الخيل لتسرع في جريها، ويطلق العرب لفظ سوط على كل عذاب يكون فيه السوط، وسوط عذاب هو من إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف إذ كلمة سوط صفة للعذاب والعرب يطلقون لفظ سوط العذاب على كل نهاية العذاب حتى قال الشاعر:
ألم تر أن الله أظهر دينه
وصب على الكفار سوط عذاب
******************************  ****
فأما الأنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن (15) وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن 16) كلا بل لا تكرمون اليتيم (17) ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين (18) وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما (19)
وتحبون المال حبا جما (20)
شرح الكلمات:
فأما الإنسان: أي الكافر المشرك.
ابتلاه: أي اختبره.
وأكرمه ونعمه: أي بالمال والجاه ونعمه بالخيرات.
أكرمن: أي فضلني لمالي من مزايا على غيري.
فقدر عليه رزقه: أي ضيقه ولم يوسعه عليه.
أهانن: أي أذلني بالفقر ولم يشكر الله على ما وهبه من سلامة جوارحه والعافية في جسمه.
كلا: أي ليس الأمر كما يرى هذا الكافر ويعتقد ويقول.
التراث: أي الميراث.
أكلا لما: أي أكلا كثيرا ولما شديدا إذ يلمون نصيب النساء والأطفال لما لهم فلا يورثونهم من التركة.
حبا جما: أي حبا شديدا كثيرا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {فأما الأنسان1 إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي2 أكرمن} لقد تقدم قول الله 
تعالى {إن ربك لبالمرصاد} وهو دال على أن الله تعالى يحب من عبده أن يعبده ويشكره ليكرمه في دار كرامته يوم لقائه، وإعلام الله تعالى عباده بأنه بالمرصاد يراقب أعمالهم دلالته على أنه يخوفهم من معاصيه ويرغبهم في طاعته واضحة فتلخص من ذلك أن الله تعالى لا يرضى لعباده الكفر وأنه يحب لهم الشكر فأما الإنسان فماذا يحب وماذا يكره قال تعالى عنه فأما الإنسان وهو المشرك وأكثر الناس مشركون إذا ما ابتلاه ربه أي اختبره فأكرمه بالمال والولد والجاه ونعمه بالأرزاق والخيرات لينظر الله هل يشكر أو يكفر فيقول مفاخرا ربي أكرمن أي فضلني على غيري لما لي من فضائل ومزايا لم تكن لهؤلاء الفقراء وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن3 أي وأما إذا ما اختبره وضيق عليه رزقه لينظر تعالى عل يصبر العبد المختبر أو يجزع فيقول ربي أهانن أي أذلني فأفقرني.
وقوله تعالى {كلا4 بل لا تكرمون اليتيم ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين وتأكلون التراث أكلا 5لما وتحبون المال حبا جما6} أي ألا فارتدعوا أيها الماديون الذين تقيسون الأمور كلها بالمقاييس المادة فالله جل جلاله يوسع الرزق اختبارا للعبد هل يشكر نعم الله عليه فيذكرها ويشكرها بالإيمان والطاعة ويضيق الرزق امتحانا هل يصبر العبد لقضاء ربه أو يجزع. وإنما أنتم أيها الماديون ترون أن في التوسعة إكراما وفي التضييق إهانة كلا ليس الأمر كذلك، ونظريتكم المادية هذه أتتكم من حبكم الدنيا واغتراركم بها ويشهد بذلك إهانتكم لليتامى وعدم إكرامكم لهم لضعفهم وعجزهم أمامكم، وعدم الاستفادة المادية منهم. وشاهد آخر أنكم لا تحضرن أنفسكم ولا غيركم على إطعام المساكين وهم جياع أمامكم، وآخر أنكم تأكلون التراث أي الميراث أكلا لما شديدا تجمعون مال الورثة من الأطفال والنساء إلى أموالكم. وتحرمون الضعيفين الأطفال والنساء. وآخر {وتحبون المال حبا جما} أي قويا شديدا. كلا ألا ارتدعوا وأخرجوا من دائرة هذه النظرية المادية قبل حلول العذاب، ونزول ما تكرهون. فآمنوا بالله ورسوله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- النظرية المادية لم تكن حديثة عهد إذ عرفها الماديون في مكة من مشركي قريش قبل أربعة عشر قرنا.
2- وجوب إكرام اليتامى والحض على إطعام الجياع من فقراء ومساكين.
3- وجوب اعطاء المواريث لمستحقيها ذكورا أو إناثا صغارا أو كبارا.
4- التنديد بحب المال الذي يحمل على منع الحقوق، ويزن الأمور بميزانه قوة وضعفا.
__________
1 الفاء للتفريع وما بعدها متفرع عما قبلها، وفي التفسير بيان ذلك وتوضيحه فليتأمل.
2 قرأ نافع ربي في الموضعين بفتح الياء وقرأ حفص بسكون الياء ممدودة.
3 قرأ نافع أكرمني وأهانني بياء ساكنة في الوصل وبحذفها في الوقف وقرأ حفص بدون ياء في الوصل والوقف معا. وكتابة الياء مفصولة عن النون إشارة إلى أنها تحذف في الوقف.
4 كلا حرف زجر وردع للإنسان القائل أكرمن وأهانن إذ قوله باطل ولم يقم على علم بالإكرام ولا بالإهانة فالإكرام علته الاختبار هل يشكر العبد أو يكفر، وتقدير الرزق تضييقه علته الامتحان هل يصبر العبد أو يسخط هذه هي الحقيقة والعبد الكافر الجاهل يري أن الإكرام لشخص المكرم والإهانة كذلك.
5 لما أي جمعا شديدا يقال لممت الطعام ألمه إذا جمعته وأكلته ومنه قول بعضهم لم الله شملك أو شعثك أي جمع ما تفرق من أمرك.
6 جما أي كثيرا حلاله وحرامه إذ الجم الكثير يقال جم الشيء يجم جموما فهو جم وجام. ومنه جم الماء في الحوض أو البئر إذا اجتمع والجموم البئر الكثيرة الماء.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (878)
**سورة البلد
مكية وآياتها عشرون آية**
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 570الى صــــ 573)

كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا (21) وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا (22) وجيء يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الأنسان وأنى له الذكرى (23) يقول يا ليتني قدمت لحياتي (24) فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد (25) ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد (26) يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة (27) ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية (28) فادخلي في عبادي (29) وادخلي جنتي (30)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
إذا دكت الأرض دكا: أي حركت حركة شديدة وزلزلت زلزالا قويا فلم يبق عليها شاخص البتة.
والملك صفا صفا: أي والملائكة أي صفا بعد صف.
وجيء يومئذ بجهنم: أي تجر بسبعين ألف زمام كل زمام بأيدي سبعين ألف ملك.
يتذكر الإنسان: أي الكافر ما قالت له الرسل من وعد الله ووعيده، يوم لقائه.
وأنى له الذكرى: أي لا تنفعه في هذا اليوم الذكرى.
قدمت لحياتي: أي هذه الإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
لا يعذب عذابه أحد: أي لا يعذب مثل عذاب الله أحد أي في قوته وشدته.
ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد: أي ولا يوثق أحد مثل وثاق الله عز وجل.
يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة: أي المؤمنة الآمنة اليوم من العذاب لما لاح لها من بشائر النجاة.
ارجعي إلى ربك: أي إلى جواره في دار كرامته أي الجنة.
فادخلي في عبادي: أي في جملة عبادي المؤمنين المتقين.
وادخلي جنتي: أي دار كرامتي لأوليائي.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا} 1 هو كقوله {وإذا الأرض مدت وألقت ما فيها وتخلت} {وجاء ربك} أي لفصل القضاء {والملك 2صفا صفا} بعد صف, {وجيء يومئذ بجهنم} تجر بسبعين ألف زمام كل زمام بأيدي سبعين ألف ملك. هنا وفي هذا اليوم وفي هذه الساعة {يتذكر الأنسان} 3 المهمل المفرط المعرض عن دعوة الرسل، الكافر بلقاء الله والجزاء على الأعمال {وأنى له الذكرى} هنا يتذكر وماذا يتذكر؟، وكفره كان عريضا وشره كان مستطيرا، ماذا يتذكر وهل تنفعه الذكرى، اللهم لا, لا وماذا عساه أن يقول في هذا الموقف الرهيب يقول نادما متحسرا {يا ليتني قدمت لحياتي} أي هذه الحياة المماثلة بين يديه, وهل ينفعه التمني اللهم لا, لا.
قال تعالى مخبرا عن شدة العذاب وقوة الوثاق {فيومئذ} إذ تقوم القيامة ويجيء الرب لفصل القضاء ويجاء بجهنم ويتذكر الإنسان ويأسف ويتحسر في هذا اليوم يقضي الله تعالى بعذاب أهل الكفر والشرك والفجور والفسوق فيعذبون ويوثقون بأمر الله وقضائه في السلاسل ويغلون في الأغلال ويذوقون العذاب والنكال الأمر الذي ما عرفه الناس في الدنيا أيام كانوا يعذبون المؤمنين ويوثقونهم في الحبال وهو ما أشار إليه بقوله: {فيومئذ لا يعذب4 عذابه أحد} أي لا يعذب عذاب أحد في الدنيا مهما بالغ في التعذيب عذاب الله في الآخرة {ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد} أي5 لا يوثق أحد في الدنيا وثاق الله في الآخرة هذه صورة من عذاب الله لأعدائه من أهل الشرك به والكفر بآياته ورسوله ولقائه وأما أهل الإيمان به وطاعته وهم أولياؤه الذين آمنوا في الدنيا وكانوا يتقون فهاهم ينادون فاستمع {يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة} إلى صادق وعد الله ووعيده في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله فآمنت واتقت وتخلت عن الشرك والشر فكانت مطمئنة بالإيمان وذكر الله قريرة 
العين بحب الله ورسوله, وما وعدها الرحمن {ارجعي إلى ربك} أي إلى جواره في دار كرامته حال كونك {راضية} ثواب الله لك مرضيا عنك من قبل مولاك {فادخلي في عبادي} أي في جملة عبادي الصالحين {وادخلي جنتي} فيقال لها هذا عندما يرسل الله الأرواح إلى الأجساد يوم المعاد, فإذا دخلت تلقتها الملائكة بالسلام وتساق إلى ساحة العرض وتعطى كتابها بيمينها وثم يقال لها ادخلي في عبادي أي في جملتهم وادخلي جنتي بعد مرورها على الصراط اللهم اجعل نفسي مثل تلك النفس المطمئنة بالإيمان وذكر الله ووعد الرحمن وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون.**
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير المعاد بعرض شبه تفصيلي ليوم القيامة.
2- بيان اشتداد حسرة المفرطين اليوم في طاعة الله تعالى وطاعة رسوله يوم القيامة.
3- بشرى النفس المطمئنة بالإيمان وذكر الله ووعده ووعيده, عند الموت وعند القيام من القبر وعند تطاير الصحف.
__________**
1 الدلك الحطم والكسر, ودك الأرض تحطيمها وتفريق أجزائها.
2 الملك اسم جنس المراد به الملائكة وصفا صفا أي صفا بعد صف أي خلفه ووراءه.
3 أنى اسم استفهام بمعنى أين له الذكرى والاستفهام مستعمل في الإنكار والنفي معا والتقدير وأين له نفع الذكرى.
4 جائز أن يعود الكلام على الإنسان الكافر ويكون معناه أنه يعذب عذابا لا يعذبه أحد غيره ويوثق وثاقا لا يوثقه غيره من الموثقين، وما في التفسير أولى.
5 الوثاق بمعنى الإيثاق يقال أوثقته إيثاقا.**
******************************  *****
**سورة البلد
مكية وآياتها عشرون آية**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا أقسم بهذا البلد (1) وأنت حل بهذا البلد (2) ووالد وما ولد (3) لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد (4) أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد (5) يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا (6) أيحسب أن لم يره أحد (7) ألم نجعل له عينين (8) ولسانا وشفتين (9) وهديناه النجدين (10)* *
**شرح الكلمات:**
لا أقسم بهذا البلد: أي مكة.
وأنت حل بهذا البلد: أي وأنت يا نبي الله محمد حلال بمكة.
ووالد وما ولد: أي وآدم وذريته.
في كبد: أي في نصب وشدة يكابد مصائب الدنيا وشدائد الآخرة.
أيحسب أن لن يقدر: أي أيظن وهو أبو الأشدين بن كلدة وكان قويا شديدا.
أهلكت مالا لبدا: يقول هذا مفاخرا بعداوة الرسول وأنه أنفق فيها مالا كثيرا.
أيحسب أن لم يره أحد: أي أيظن أنه لم يره أحد؟ بل الله رآه وعلم ما أنفقه.
وهديناه النجدين: أي بينا له طريق الخير وطريق الشر بما فطرناه عليه من ذلك وبما أرسلنا به رسلنا
وأنزلنا به كتابنا.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {لا أقسم1 بهذا البلد وأنت حل2 بهذا البلد ووالد وما ولد} هذا قسم لله تعالى أقسم فيه بمكة بلده الأمين والرسول بها وهو حل يقاتل ويقتل فيها وذلك يوم الفتح الموعود. وقد قتل صلى الله عليه وسلم يومها ابن خطل وهو متعلق بأستار الكعبة وأقسم بوالد وما ولد فالوالد آدم وما ولد ذريته منهم الأنبياء والأولياء وجواب القسم أو المقسم عليه قوله {لقد3 خلقنا الأنسان في كبد4} أي في نصب وتعب لا يفارقانه منذ تخلقه في بطن أمه إلى وفاته بانقضاء عمره ثم يكابد شدائد الآخرة ثم إما إلى نعيم لا نصب معه ولا تعب, وإما إلى جحيم لا يفارقه ما هو أشد من النصب والتعب عذاب الجحيم هكذا شاء الله وهو العليم الحكيم. وفي هذا الخبر الإلهي المؤكد بأجل قسم على أن الإنسان محاط منذ نشأته إلى نهاية أمره بالنصب والتعب ترويح على نفوس المؤمنين بمكة وهم 
يعانون من الحاجة والاضطهاد والتعذيب أحيانا من طغاة قريش لا سيما المستضعفين كياسر وولده عمار وبلال وصهيب وخبيب، وحتى الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو لم يسلم من أذى المشركين فإذا عرفوا طبيعة الحياة وأن السعادة فيها أن يعلم المرء أن لا سعادة بها هان عليهم الأمر وقل قلقهم وخفت آلامهم. كما هو تنبيه للطغاة وإعلام لهم بما هم عنه غافلون لعلهم يصحون من سكرتهم بحب الدنيا وما فيها وقوله عز وجل {أيحسب5} الإنسان {أن لم يره أحد} هذا الإنسان الذي قيل أنه أبو الأشدين الذي أنفق ماله في عداوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والإسلام ويتبجح بذلك ويقول {أهلكت مالا لبدا} كثيرا بعضه فوق بعض بلى إن الله تعالى قد رآه وعلم به وعلم القدر الذي أنفقه وسوف يحاسب عليه ويجزيه به، ولن ينجيه اعتقاده الفاسد أنه لا بعث ولا جزاء قال تعالى مقررا له بقدرته ونعيمه عليه {ألم نجعل6 له عينين ولسانا وشفتين7 وهديناه النجدين8} أي أعطيناه عينين يبصر بهما ولسانا ينطق به ويفصح عن مراده وزيناه بشفتين يستر بهما فمه وأسنانه ثم هديناه النجدين أي بينا له طريق الخير والشر والسعادة والشقاء بما أودعنا في فطرته وبما أرسلنا به رسلنا وأنزلنا به كتبنا أنسي هذا كله وتعامى عنه ثم هو ينفق ما اعطيناه في حرب رسولنا وديننا.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- شرف مكة وحرمتها وعلو شأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمو مقامه وهو فيها وقد أحلها الله تعالى له ولم يحلها لأحد سواه.
2- شرف آدم وذريته الصالحين منهم.
3- إعلان حقيقة وهي أن الإنسان لا يبرح يعاني من أتعاب الحياة حتى الممات ثم يستقبل شدائد الآخرة إلى أن يقرر قراره وينتهي تطوافه باستقراره في الجنة حيث يستريح نهائيا، أو في النار فيعذب ويتعب أبدا.
__________**
1 الابتداء بالقسم للتشويق إلى ما يذكر بعد القسم, ولا مزيدة لتقوية الكلام.
2 جملة وأنت حل بهذا البلد معترضة بين المتعاطفين وفائدتها تسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ووعده بنصره على أعدائه.
3 لقد خلقنا: هذا جواب القسم والإنسان للجنس ولا يراد به واحد بعينه وبعضهم يرى أن المراد به أبو الأشدين أسيد بن كلدة الجمحي.
4 من مظاهر أن الإنسان مربوب وأن له ربا يسيره ويدبر حياته كونه لا يفارق النصب والتعب مدة حياته وهو لا يريد ذلك.
5 الاستفهام إنكاري مشبع بالتوبيخ والتقريع.
6 ألم نجعل الاستفهام تقريري وفيه معنى التوبيخ.
7 الشفتين واحدتها شفة وأصلها شفو فقلبت الواو هاء فصارت شفة وتجمع على شفاة.
8 النجد الأرض المرتفعة ارتفاعا دون الجبل، والمراد بالنجدين طريقا الخير والشر كما في التفسير.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (879)
سورة الشمس
مكية وآياتها خمس عشرة آية
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 574الى صــــ 578)

فلا  اقتحم العقبة (11) وما أدراك ما العقبة (12) فك رقبة (13) أو إطعام في يوم  ذي مسغبة (14) يتيما ذا مقربة (15) أو مسكينا ذا متربة (16) ثم كان من  الذين آمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة (17) أولئك أصحاب الميمنة  (18) والذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحاب المشأمة (19) عليهم نار مؤصدة (20) 
شرح الكلمات:
فلا اقتحم: أي فهلا تجاوز.
العقبة: أي الطريق الصعب في الجبل، والمراد به النجاة من النار.
فك رقبة: أي أعتق رقبة في سبيل الله تعالى.
في يوم ذي مسغبة أي في يوم ذي مجاعة وشدة مؤونة.
يتيما ذا مقربة: أي أطعم يتيما من ذوي قرابته.
مسكينا ذا متربة: أي أطعم فقيرا لاصقا بالتراب ليس له شيء.
وتواصوا بالصبر: أي أوصى بعضهم بعضا بالصبر على طاعة الله.
وتواصوا بالمرحمة: أي أوصى بعضهم بعضا برحمة الفقراء والمساكين.
أصحاب الميمنة: أي أصحاب اليمين وهم المؤمنون المتقون.
أصحاب المشأمة: أي أصحاب الشمال وهم الكفار الفجار.
مؤصدة: أي مطبقة لا نافذة لها ولا كوة فلا يدخلها هواء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {فلا اقتحم العقبة} 1 فهلا أنفق أبو الأشدين ما أنفقه في عداوة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم هلا أنفقه في سبيل الله فاقتحم بها العقبة فتجاوزها،  وقوله تعالى {وما أدراك ما العقبة} 2 هذا تفخيم لشأنها وتعظيم له وقوله {فك  رقبة3 أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما ذا مقربة أو مسكينا ذا متربة ثم  كان4 من الذين آمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة} بهذه الأمور الأربعة  تقتحم العقبة وتجتاز فينجو صاحبها من النار والأمور الأربعة هي:
* فك رقبة وقد ورد من اعتق رقبة مؤمنة فهي فداؤه من النار.
* إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة أي مجاعة5 يتيما ذا مقربة أي قرابة أو مسكينا ذا متربة أي ذا لصوق بالأرض لحاجته وشدة فقره.
* إيمان صادق بالله ورسوله وآيات الله ولقائه يحيا به قلبه.
*  تواصى بالصبر أي مع المؤمنين المستضعفين بالثبات على الحق ولزوم طريقه  وتواصي بالمرحمة مع أهل المال أن يرحموا الفقراء والمساكين فيسدوا خلتهم  ويقضوا حاجتهم.
بهذه الأربعة تجتاز العقبة وينجو المرء من عذاب الله،  وفي مثل هذا تنفق الأموال لا أن تنفق في الدسائس والمكر بالصالحين وخداع  المؤمنين.
وقوله تعالى {والذين كفروا بآياتنا} لما ذكر الإيمان والعمل  الصالح وهما المنجيان من عذاب الله تعالى ذكر ضدهما وهما الكفر والمعاصي  وهما المهلكان الشرك والمعاصي لأن الكفر بآيات الله لازمه البقاء على الشرك  المنافي للتوحيد، والعصيان المنافي للطاعة وقوله تعالى {أولئك اأصحاب  المشأمة} أي الشمال {عليهم نار مؤصدة} مغلقة الأبواب مطبقة هي جزاؤهم لأنهم  كفروا بآيات الله وعصوا رسوله.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التنديد بمن ينفق ماله في معصية الله ورسوله، والنصح له بالإتفاق في الخير فإنه أجدى له، وأنجى من عذاب الله.
2- بيان أن عقبة عذاب الله يوم القيامة تقتحم وتجتاز بالإتفاق في سبيل الله وبالإيمان والعمل الصالح والتواصي به.
3- التنديد بالكفر والوعيد الشديد لأهله.
__________
1  ذهب القرطبي إلى أن فلا هي بمعنى هلا التي هي للتحضيض، وهو ما قررناه في  التفسير وجائز أن يكون استفهاما إنكاريا ينكر عليه إنفاق أمواله فيما يضره  وعدم إنفاقها فيما ينفعه.
2 الاستفهام للتشويق إلى معرفة حقيقة العقبة.
3  فك رقبة وما بعدها بيان للعقبة، إذ التقدير هي فك رقبة. والمراد من فك  الرقبة عتقها. وفي الحديث "من أعتق رقبة مؤمنة كانت فداءه من النار".
4 هذه الجملة عطف على الجمل المسوقة للذم والتوبيخ.
5 اليتيم: الولد الذي ليس له أب لموته وهو دون البلوغ.
****************************
سورة الشمس
مكية وآياتها خمس عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والشمس  وضحاها (1) والقمر إذا تلاها (2) والنهار إذا جلاها (3) والليل إذا يغشاها  (4) والسماء وما بناها (5) والأرض وما طحاها (6) ونفس وما سواها (7)  فألهمها فجورها وتقواها (8) قد أفلح من زكاها (9) وقد خاب من دساها (10) 
شرح الكلمات:
وضحاها: أي ونهارها.
إذا تلاها: أي تلا الشمس فطلع بعد غروبها مباشرة وذلك ليلة النصف من الشهر.
إذا جلاها: أي إذا أضاءها.
إذا يغشاها: أي غشى الشمس حتى تظلم الآفاق.
وما بناها: أي ومن بناها وهو الله عز وجل حيث جعل السماء كالسقف للأرض.
وما طحاها: أي ومن بسطها وهو الله عز وجل.
وما سواها: أي ومن سوى خلقها وعدله وهو الله عز وجل.
فألهمها فجورها: أي فبين لها ما ينبغي لها أن تأتيه أو تتركه من الخير والشر.
أفلح من زكاها: أي فاز بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة من طهر نفسه من الذنوب والآثام.
وقد خاب: أي خسر في الآخرة نفسه وأهله يوم القيامة.
من دساها: أي دسى نفسه إذا أخفاها وأخملها بالكفر والمعاصي واصل دسها دسسها فأبدلت إحدى السينين ياء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {والشمس1 وضحاها2} إلى قوله {وقد خاب من دساها} تضمنت هذه الآيات  العشر قسما إلهيا من أعظم الأقسام ومقسما عليه وهو جواب القسم ومقسما لهم  وهم سائر الناس فالقسم كان بما يلي بالشمس وضحاها وبالقمر إذا تلاها أي تلا  الشمس إذا طلع بعد غروبها وذلك ليلة النصف من الشهر وبالنهار إذا جلاها  إذا أضاء فكشف الظلمة أو الدنيا، وبالليل إذا يغشاها أي يغشى الشمس حتى  تظلم الآفاق وبالسماء وما بناها3 على أن ما تكون غالبا لغير العالم وقد  تكون للعالم 
كما هي هنا فالذي بناها هو الله سبحانه وتعالى بالأرض وما  طحاها أي بسطها وهو الله تعالى وبالنفس وما سواها أي خلقها وعدل خلقها وهو  الله تعالى وقوله فألهمها فجورها وتقواها أي خلقها وسوى خلقها وألهمها أي  بين لها الخير والشر أي ما تعمله من الصالحات وما تتجنبه من المفسدات فأقسم  تعالى بأربع من مخلوقاته العظام وبنفسه وهو العلي العظيم على ما دل عليه  قوله {قد أفلح4 من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها} وهو المقسم عليه وهو أن من وفقه  الله وأعانه فزكى نفسه أي طهرها بالإيمان والعمل الصالح مبعدا لها عما  يدنسها من الشرك والمعاصي فقد أفلح بمعنى فاز يوم القامة وذلك بالنجاة من  النار ودخول الجنة لأن معنى الفوز لغة هو السلامة من المرهوب والظفر  بالمرغوب وأن من خذله الله تعالى لما له من سوابق في الشر والفساد فلم يزك  نفسه بالإيمان والعمل الصالح ودساها أي دسسها5 أخفاها وأخملها بما أفرغ  عليها من الذنوب وما غطاها من آثار الخطايا والآثام فقد خاب بمعنى خسر في  آخرته فلم يفلح فخسر نفسه وأهله وهو الخسران المبين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان مظاهر القدرة الإلهية في الآيات التي أقسم بها ارب تعالى.
2- بيان ما يكون به الفلاح, وما يكون به الخسران.
3- الترغيب في الإيمان والعمل الصالح والترهيب من الشرك والمعاصي.
__________
1  افتتحت بالقسم للتشويق إلى أخبارها ولم يقسم الله تعالى على شيء كما أقسم  على جواب هذا القسم وهو حكم تقرير مصير الإنسان في الحياة الأخيرة.
2 الضحى هو وقت ارتفاع الشمس مقدار رمح عن سطح الأرض فيما يرى الرائي إلى قبيل الزوال بربع ساعة تقريبا. وفيه تقع صلاة الضحى.
3  جائز أن تكون (ما) في الجمل الثلاثة (وما بناها) (وما طحاها) (وما سواها)  مصدرية فيكون الإقسام بالسماء وبنائها والأرض وطحوها، والنفس وتسويتها إلا  أن ما في التفسير وهو اختيار ابن جرير أولى إذ هو إقسام بالرب تعالى.
4 قد أصلها لقد أفلح لأنها جواب القسم وحذفت اللام لطول جمل القسم إذ بلغت ثمان جمل.
5  فعل دس كان دسس فأبدلوا السين الآخرة ياء لوجود ثلاثة أحرف من نوع واحد  طلبا للتخفيف, وأصل دسى دس من دس الشيء إذا أخفاه بين شيئين حتى لا يظهر  ومعنى دساها هو كما في التفسير أخفاها بما صب عيها من أوضار الذنوب فتدست  وتدنست.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (880)
**سورة الليل
مكية وآياتها احدى وعشرون آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 578الى صــــ 583)

كذبت ثمود بطغواها (11) إذ انبعث أشقاها (12) فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها (13) فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها (14) ولا يخاف عقباها (15) 
شرح الكلمات:
ثمود: أي أصحاب الحجر كذبوا رسولهم صالحا عليه السلام.
بطغواها: أي بسبب طغيانها في الشرك والمعاصي.
إذ انبعث: أي انطلق مسرعا.
أشقاها: أي أشقى القبيلة وهو قدار بن سالف الذي يضرب به المثل فيقال أشأم بن قدار.
رسول الله: أي صالح عليه السلام.
ناقة الله وسقياها: أي ذروها وشربها في يومها.
فكذبوه: أي فيما اخبرهم به من شأن الناقة.
فعقروها: أي قتلوها ليخلص لهم ماء شربها في يومها.
فدمدم: أي اطبق عليهم العذاب فأهلكهم.
بذنبهم: أي بسبب ذنوبهم التي هي الشرك والتكذيب وقتل الناقة.
فسواها: أي سوى الدمدم عليهم فلم يفلت منهم أحد.
ولا يخاف عقباها: أي ولا يخاف الرب تعالى تبعة إهلاكهم كما يخاف الإنسان عاقبة فعله إذا هو قتل
أحد أو عذبه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {كذبت ثمود1} إلى قوله {ولا يخاف عقباها} هذه الآيات سيقت للتدليل على أمور هي أن الذنوب موجبة لعذاب الله في الدنيا والآخرة, وأن تكذيب الرسول الذي عليه كفار مكة منذر بخطر عظيم إذا استمروا عليه فقد يهلكهم الله به كما أهلك أصحاب الحجر قوم صالح, وأن محمدا رسول الله حقا وصدقا وأن إنكار قريش له لا قيمة له, وأنه لا إله إلا الله. وأن البعث والجزاء ثابتان بأدلة قدرة الله وعلمه فقوله تعالى {كذبت ثمود} إخبار منه تعالى المراد به إنذار قريش من خطر استمرارها على التكذيب وتسلية الرسول والمؤمنين وقوله {بطغواها2} أي بسبب ذنوبها التي بلغت فيها حد الطغيان الذي هو الإسراف ومجاوزة الحد في الأمر. وبين تعالى 
ظرف ذلك بقوله {إذ انبعث3} أشقى تلك القبيلة الذي هو قدار بن سالف الذي يضرب به المثل في الشقاوة فيقال أشأم من قدار وقال فيه رسول الله أشقى الأوليين والآخرين قدار بن سالف وقوله فقال لهم رسول الله أي صالح {ناقة الله} 4 أي احذروها فذورها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم ذروها وسقياها أي وماء شربها إذ كان الماء قسمة بينهم لها يوم ولهم يوم. {فكذبوه} في ذلك وفي غيره من رسالته ودعوته إلى عبادة الله وحده {فعقروها5} أي فذبحوها {فدمدم عليهم ربهم} أي أطبق عليهم العذاب وعمهم به فلم ينج منهم أحد وذلك بذنبهم لا بظلم منه تعالى, {فسواها} في النقمة والعذاب {ولا يخاف6 عقباها} أي تبعة تلحقه من هلاكها إذ هو رب الكل ومالك الكل وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو العزيز الحكيم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن نجاة العبد من النار ودخوله الجنة متوقف على زكاة نفسه وتطهيرها من أوضار الذنوب والمعاصي, وأن شقاء العبد وخسرانه سببه تدنيسه نفسه بالشرك والمعاصي وكل هذا من سنن الله تعالى في الأسباب والمسببات.
2- التحذير من الطغيان وهو الإسراف في الشر والفساد فإنه مهلك ومدمر وموجب للهلاك والدمار في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة.
3- تسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتخفيف عنه إذ كذبت قبل قريش ثمود وغيرها من الأمم كأصحاب مدين وقم لوط وفرعون.
4- إنذار كفار قريش عاقبة الشرك والتكذيب والمعاصي من الظلم والاعتداء.
__________
1 ثمود هي القبيلة المعروفة قوم صالح عليه السلام ومنازلهم بالحجر وهم أصحاب الحجر والجملة بيانية, لأن من سمع جواب اقسم وهو فلاح من زكى نفسه وخيبة من دساها وخسرانه تشوق إلى مثال لذلك فكان تكذيب ثمود وهلاكها.
2 الطغو اسم مصدر وهي كالطغيان الذي هو فرط الكبر والباء سببية أي كذبت ثمود رسولها صالحا عليه السلام بسبب طغواها, لأن الكبر إذا عظم في الإنسان يحمله على الجحود والمعاندة والتكذيب.
3 انبعث مضارع بعث أي بعثته فانبعث, إذا القوم بعثوا قدارا أي أرسلوه فالبعث إجابة لهم إذ كان عقره الناقة بموافقتهم ورضاهم. بل بتحريضهم له ودفعهم إليها.
4 ناقة الله منصوب على التحذير كما في التفسير والإضافة إلى التشريف والسقيا اسم مصدر من سقى يسقي سقيا.
5 فعقروها: العقر هو جرح البعير في يديه ليبرك على الأرض من الألم فإذا برك ذبح هذا الأصل ثم أصبح يطلق عقر البعير على ذبحه. والفاء في عقروها للترتيب.
6 العقبى اسم لما يحصل عقب فعل من الأفعال من تبعة لصاحبه أو مثوبة فهي كالعاقية وهي الحال التي تعقب من خير وشر.
******************************  *******
سورة الليل1
مكية وآياتها احدى وعشرون آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والليل إذا يغشى (1) والنهار إذا تجلى (2) وما خلق الذكر والأنثى (3) إن سعيكم لشتى (4) فأما من أعطى واتقى (5) وصدق بالحسنى (6) فسنيسره لليسرى (7) وأما من بخل واستغنى (8) وكذب بالحسنى (9) فسنيسره للعسرى (10) وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى (11)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا يغشى: أي بظلمته كل ما بين السماء والأرض في الإقليم الذي يكون به.
إذا تجلى: أي تكشف وظهر في الإقليم الذي هو به وإذا هنا وفي التي قبلها ظرفية وليست شرطية.
وما خلق الذكر والأنثى: أي ومن خلق الذكر والأنثى آدم وحواء وكل ذريتهما وهو الله تعالى.
إن سعيكم لشتى: أي إن عملكم أيها الناس لمختلف منه الحسنة المورثة للجنة ومنه السيئة الموجبة للنار.
من أعطى واتقى: أي حق الله وأنفق في سبيل الله واتقى ما يسخط الله تعالى من الشرك والمعاصي.
وصدق بالحسنى: أي بالخلف لحديث اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا.
فسنيسره لليسرى: أي فسنيسره للخلة أي الخصلة اليسرى وهي العمل بما يرضاه الله منه في الدنيا ليوجب له به الجنة في الآخرة.
وأما من بخل واستغنى: أي منع حق الله والإنفاق في سبيل الله واستغنى بماله عن الله فلم يسأله من فضله ولم يعمل عملا صالحا يتقرب به إليه.
وكذب بالحسنى: أي بالخلف وما تثمره الصدقة والإيمان وهو الجنة.
فسنيسره للعسرى: فسنهيئه للخلة العسرى وهي العمل بما يكرهه الله ولا يرضاه ليكون قائده إلى النار.
إذا تردى: أي في جهنم فسقط فيها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والليل} أقسم تعالى بالليل2 {إذا يغشى} بظلامه الكون، وبالنهار {إذا تجلى} 3 أي تكشف وظهر وهما آيتان من آيات الله الدالتان على ربوبيته تعالى الموجبة لألوهيته، وأقسم بنفسه جل وعز فقال {وما 4خلق الذكر والأنثى} أي والذي خلق الذكر والأنثى آدم وحواء ثم سائر الذكور وعامة الإناث من كل الحيوانات وهو مظهر لا يقل عظمة على آيتي الليل والنهار والمقسم عليه أو جواب القسم هو قوله {إن سعيكم لشتى} أي إن عملكم أيها الناس لمختلف منه الحسنات الموجبة للسعادة والكمال في الدارين ومنه السيئات الموجبة للشقاء في الدارين أي دار الدنيا والآخرة. وبناء على هذا {فأما من أعطى} حق الله في المال فأنفق وتصدق في سبيل الله {واتقى} الله تعالى فآمن به وعبده ولم يشرك به {وصدق بالحسنى5} التي هي الخلف أي العوض المضاعف الذي واعد به تعالى من ينفق في سبيله في قوله {وما أنفقتم من شيء فهو يخلفه} وفي قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح6 "ما من يوم تطلع فيه الشمس إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا ويقول الآخر اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا"، فسيهيئه للخلة اليسرى وهي العمل بما يرضاه الله منه في الدنيا ويثيبه عليه في الآخرة بالجنة {وأما من بخل} بالمال فلم يعط حق الله فيه ولم يتصدق متطوعا7 {واستغنى} بماله وولده وجاهه فلم يتقرب إلى الله تعالى بطاعته في ترك معاصيه ولا في أداء فرائضه وكذب بالخلف من الله 
تعالى على من ينفق في سبيله {فسنيسره8 للعسرى} أي فسنهيئه للخلة العسرى9 وهي العمل بما يكره الله تعالى ولا يرضاه من الذنوب والآثام ليكون ذلك قائده إلى النار. وقوله تعالى {وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى10} يخبر تعالى بأن من بخل واستغنى وكذب بالحسنى حفاظا على ماله وشحا به وبخلا أن ينفقه في سبيل ربه هذا المال لا يغني عنه شيئا يوم القيامة إذا ألقي به في نار جهنم فتردى ساقطا فيها على أم رأسه كما قال تعالى {وأما من خفت موازينه} أي لعدم الحسنات الكافية فيها {فأمه هاوية وما أدراك ما هيه نار حامية} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان عظمة الله وقدرته وعلمه الموجبة لربوبيته المقتضية لعبادته وحده دون سواه.
2- تقرير القضاء والقدر وهو أن كل إنسان ميسر لما خلق له من سعادة أو شقاء لحديث اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له، مع تقرير أن ممن وفق للعمل بما يرضى الله تعالى كان ذلك دليلا على أنه مكتوب سعيدا إذا مات على ما وفق له من العمل الصالح. وأن من وفق للعمل المسخط لله تعالى كان دليلا على أنه مكتوب شقاوته إن هو مات على ذلك.
3- تقرير أن التوفيق للعمل بالطاعة يتوقف حسب سنة الله تعالى على رغبة العبد وطلبه ذلك والحرص عليه واختياره على غيره وتسخير النفس والجوارح له. كما أن التوفيق للعمل الفاسد قائم على ما ذكرنا في العمل الصالح وهو اختيار العبد وطلبه وحرصه وتسخير نفسه وجوارحه لذلك هذه سنة من سنن الله تعالى في خلقه.
__________
1 قال صلى بنا عمر بن عبد العزيز المغرب فقرأ (والليل إذا يغشى) فلما بلغ (فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى) وقع عليه البكاء فلم يقدر يتعداها من البكاء فتركها وقرأ سورة أخرى.
2 من لطائف هذا الإقسام بالليل والنهار وهما ضدان الإشارة إلى تضاد الذكر والأنثى والحسن والسوء والعسر واليسر والتصديق والتكذيب وهذا محتوى هذه السورة.
3 تجلى النهار وضوح ضوئه أقسم الله تعالى بكل من الليل وظلمته والنهار وضوءه لما في ذلك من مظاهر قدرة الله وعظمته على خلق الظلمات والنور.
4 يرى بعضهم أن المقسم به المصدر بناء على أن (ما) مصدرية والصحيح أنها موصولة وأن الإقسام كان بالرب تبارك وتعالى فإنه أعظم إقسام.
5 كلمة الحسنى صالحة لعدة معان وهي مؤنث الأحسن ولذا هي صفة لموصوف محذوف وتنوسي فيها ذلك فصارت اسما لما هو أحسن كالجنة والمثوبة الحسنة والنصر والعاقبة والخلف على المنفق في سبيل الله وهو الراجح هنا لاختيار ابن جرير له.
6 رواه البخاري وغيره.
7 في الآية دليل على أن الجود من مكارم الأخلاق والبخل من أرذلها، وليس الجواد الذي يعطى في غير موضع العطاء كما ليس البخيل الذي يمنع في موضع المنع لكن الجواد الذي يعطي في موضع العطاء والبخيل الذي يمنع في موضع العطاء.
8 في قوله فسنيسره للعسرى تهكم به نحو فبشره بعذاب أليم.
9 حديث صحيح.
10 التردي السقوط من أعلى إلى أسفل المفضي بصاحبه إلى الهلاك.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (881)
**سورة الضحى
مكية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 584الى صــــ 587)

إن علينا للهدى (12) وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى (13) فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى (14) لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى (15) الذي كذب وتولى (16) وسيجنبها الأتقى (17) الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى (18) وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى (19) إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى (20) ولسوف يرضى (21) 
شرح الكلمات:
إن علينا للهدى: أي إن علينا لبيان الحق من الباطل والطاعة من المعصية.
وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى: أي ملك ما في الدنيا والآخرة نعطي ونحرم من نشاء لا مالك غيرنا.
فأنذرتكم: أي خوفتكم.
نارا تلظى: أي تتوقد.
لا يصلاها: أي لا يدخلها ويحترق بلهبها.
إلا الأشقى: أي إلا الأشقى.
الذي كذب وتولى: كذب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به وتولى وأعرض عن الإيمان به وبما جاء به من التوحيد والطاعة لله ورسوله.
وسيجنبها الأتقى: أي يبعد عنها التقي.
يتزكى: أي يتطهر به فلذا يخليه من النظر إلى غير الله فهو لذلك خال من الرياء والسمعة.
وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى: أي ليس لأحد من الناس عليه منة فهو يكافئه بذلك.
إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى: لكن يؤتي ماله في سبيل الله ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز وجل.
ولسوف يرضى: أي يعطيه الله تعالى من الكرامة ما يرضي به في دار السلام.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إن علينا للهدى} الآيات ... بعد أن أعلم تعالى عباده أنه ييسر لليسرى من أعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى، وأنه ييسر للعسرى من بخل واستغنى وكذب بالحسنى أعلم بحقيقة أخرى وهي أن بيان الطريق الموصل بالعبد لليسرى هو على الله تعالى متكفل به وقد بينه بكتابه ورسوله فمن طلب اليسرى فأولا يؤمن بالله ورسوله ويوطن نفسه على طاعتهما ويأخذ في تلك الطاعة العمل بها وثانيا ينفق في سبيل الله ما يطهر به نفسه من البخل وشح النفس ويظهر فقره وحاجته إلى الله تعالى بالتقرب إليه بالنوافل وصالح الأعمال وبذلك يكون قد يسر فعلا لليسرى وقوله تعالى {وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى} 1 أي الدنيا وعليه فمن طلبها من غيرنا فقد أخطأ ولا يحصل عليها بحال فطلب الآخرة يكون بالإيمان والتقوى، وطلب الدنيا يكون بالعمل حسب سنتنا في الكسب وحصول المال وقوله تعالى {فأنذرتكم نارا2 تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى3 الذي كذب 
وتولى} أي فبناء على ما بينا لكم فقد أنذرتكم أي خوفتكم نارا تلظى أي تتوقد التهابا لا يصلاها لا يدخلها ويصطلي بحرها خالدا فيها أبدا إلا الأشقى أي الأكثر شقاوة وهو المشرك وقد يدخلها الشقي من أهل التوحيد ويخرج منها بتوحيده، حيث لم يكذب ولم يتول، ولكن فجر وعصى، وما أشرك وما تولى، وقوله تعالى {وسيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى} أي يعطي ماله في سبيل الله يتزكى به من مرض الشح والبخل وآثار الذنوب والإثم، وقوله {وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء 4وجه ربه الأعلى} أي فهو ينفق ما ينفقه في سبيل الله خاصة وليس ما ينفقه من أجل أن عليه لأحد من الناس فضلا أو يدا فهو يكافئه بها لالا، وإنما هو ينفق ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى أي يريد رضا ربه تعالى لا غير. قال تعالى {ولسوف 5يرضى} أي ما دام ينفق ابتغاء وجهنا فقط فسوف نكافئه ونعطيه عطاء يرضى به وذلك في الجنة دار السلام. هذه الآية الكريمة نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فقد كان في مكة يشتري العبيد من مواليهم الذين يعذبونهم من أجل إسلامهم فكان يشتريهم ويعتقهم لوجه الله تعالى ومنهم بلال رضي الله عنه فقال المشركون إنما فعل ذلك ليد عنده أي نعمه فهو يكافيه بها فأكذبهم الله في ذلك وأنزل قوله وسيجنبها الأتقى الآيات.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن الله تعالى متكفل بطريق الهدى فأرسل الرسل وأنزل الكتاب فأبان الطريق وأوضح السبيل.
2- بيان أن لله تعالى وحده الدنيا والآخرة فمن أرادهما أو إحداهما فليطلب ذلك من الله تعالى فالآخرة تطلب بالإيمان والتقوى والدنيا تطلب باتباع سنن الله تعالى في الحصول عليها.
3- بيان فضل أبي بكر الصديق وأنه مبشر بالجنة في هذه الآية الكريمة.
__________
1 المراد بالآخرة الجنة، وإن كان اللفظ يشمل الآخرة بكل ما فيها من نعيم وجحيم وسعادة وشقاء وفوز وخسران.
2 تنكير (نارا) للتهويل، وجملة تلظى نعت ومعنى تلظى: تتلهب من شدة الاشتعال.
3 يذكر بعض المفسرين أن المراد بالأشقى أمية بن خلف ونظراؤه من أكابر مجرمي قريش، واللفظ عام يشمل كل من ينطبق عليه الوصف المذكور.
4 الابتغاء الطلب بجد فهو أبلغ من البغي.
5 ولسوف يرضى لتحقيق الوعد في المستقبل، إذ اللام لام الابتداء لتأكيد الخبر هذه السورة تحمل معنى جوامع الكلم إذ تضمنت كل ما يرغب فيه الراغبون من الكمال والفوز والفلاح وهي آخر متوسط المفصل.
******************************  **
سورة الضحى
مكية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والضحى (1) والليل إذا سجى (2) ما ودعك ربك وما قلى (3) وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى (4) ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى (5) ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى (6) ووجدك ضالا فهدى (7) ووجدك عائلا فأغنى (8) فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر (9) وأما السائل فلا تنهر (10) وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث (11)
شرح الكلمات:
والضحى: أي أول النهار ما بين طلوع الشمس وارتفاعها قيد رمح إلى الزوال.
والليل إذا سجى: غطى بظلامه المعمورة وسكن فسكن الناس وخلدوا إلى الراحة.
ما ودعك: أي ما تركك ولا تخلى عنك.
وما قلى: أي ما أبغضك.
ألم يجدك يتيما: أي فاقد الأب إذ مات والده قبل ولادته.
فآوى: أي فآواك بأن ضمك إلى عمك أبي طالب.
ووجدك ضالا: أي لا تعرف دينا ولا هدى.
ووجدك عائلا: أي فقيرا.
فأغنى: أي بالقناعة، وبما يسر لك من مال خديجة وأبي بكر الصديق.
فلا تقهر: أي لا تذله ولا تأخذ ماله.
فلا تنهر: أي لا تنهره بزجر ونحوه.
وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث: أي اذكر ما أنعم الله تعالى به عليك شكرا له على ذلك.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والضحى1 والليل إذا سجى ما ودعك2 ربك وما قلى} هذا قسم من الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أقسم له به على أنه ما تركه ولا أبغضه. وذلك أنه أبطأ عنه الوحي أياما فلما رأى ذلك المشركون فرحوا به وعيروه فجاءت امرأة وقالت3 له ما أرى شيطانك إلا قد تركك. فحزن لذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله سورة الضحى يقسم له فيها بالضحى وهو أول النهار من طلوع الشمس وارتفاعها قيد رمح إلى ما قبل الزوال بقليل، وبالليل إذا سجى أي غطى بظلامه المعمورة وسكن فسكن الناس وخلدوا على الراحة فيه {ما ودعك ربك} يا محمد أي تركك {وما قلى} أي ما أبغضك {وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى} أي الدنيا وذلك لما أعد الله لك فيها من الملك الكبير والنعيم العظيم المقيم. وسوف يعطيك ربك من فواضل نعمه حتى ترضى في الدنيا من كمال الدين وظهور الأمر في الآخرة الشفاعة وأن لا يبقى أحد من أمته أهل التوحيد في النار والوسيلة والدرجة الرفيعة التي لا تكون لأحد سواه.
وقوله تعالى {ألم يجدك4 يتيما فآوى ووجدك ضالا فهدى ووجدك عائلا فأغنى} هذه ثلاث منن لله تعالى على رسوله منها عليه وذكره بها ليوقن أن الله معه وله وأنه ما تركه ولن يتركه وحتى تنتهي فرحة المشركين ببطء الوحي وتأخره بضعة أيام. فالمنة الأولى أن والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد مات عقب ولادته وأمه ماتت بعيد فطامه فآواه ربه بأن ضمه إلى عمه أبي طالب فكان أبا رحيما وعما كريما له وحصنا منيعا له، ولم يتخل عن نصرته والدفاع عنه حتى وفاته والثانية منة العلم والهداية فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعيش في مكة كأحد رجالاتها لا يعرف علما ولا شرعا وإن كان معصوما من مقارفه أي ذنب أو ارتكاب أية خطيئة إلا أنه ما كان يعرف إيمانا ولا إسلاما ولا شرعا كما قال تعالى: {ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الأيمان} والثالثة منته عليه بالغنى بعد الحاجة فقد مات والده ولم يخلف أكثر من جارية هي بركة أم أيمن وبضعة جمال، فأغناه الله بغنى القناعة فلم يمد يده لأحد قط وكان يقول 
"ليس الغني عن كثرة العرض ولكن 5الغني غني النفس" هذه ثلاث منن إلهية وما أعظمها والمنة تتطلب شكرا ولله يزيد على الشكر ومن هنا أرشد الله تعالى رسوله إلى شكر تلك النعم ليزيده عليها فقال فأما {فأما اليتيم6 فلا تقهر} لا تقهره بأخذ ماله أو إذلاله أو أذاه ذاكرا رعاية الله تعالى لك أيام يتمك. {وأما السائل} وهو الفقير المسكين وذو الحاجة يسألك ما يسد خلته فأعطه ما وجدت عطاء أو رده بكلمة طيبة تشرح صدره وتخفف ألم نفسه ولا تنهره بزجر عنيف ولا بقول غير لطيف ذاكرا ما كنت عليه من حاجة وما كنت تشعر به من احتياج {وأما بنعمة ربك7 فحدث} أي أشكر نعمة الإيمان والإحسان والوحي والعلم والفرقان وذلك بالتحدث بها إبلاغا وتعليما وتربية وهداية فذاك شكرها والله يحب الشاكرين هكذا أدب الله جل جلاله رسوله وخليله فأكمل تأديبه وأحسه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الدنيا لا تخلو من كدر وصدق الله العظيم {لقد خلقنا الأنسان في كبد} .
2- بيان علو المقام المحمدي وشرف مكانته.
3- مشروعية التذكير بالنعم والنقم حملا للعبد على الصبر والشكر.
4- وجوب شكر النعم بصرفها في مرضاة المنعم عز وجل.8
5- تقرير معنى الحديث "إذا أنعم الله تعالى على عبد نعمة أحب أن يرى أثرها عليه".
__________
1 هذا القسم لتأكيد الخبر الذي حملته الآيات بعده، وكتبت (الضحى) بالألف المقصورة وأصلها الواو فكان المفروض أن تكتب بالألف الثابتة ولم تكتب بها مراعاة للمناسبة مع أكثر الكلمات: سجى وقلى والأولى.
2 ما ودعك جواب القسم ولم يقرن باللام، لأن الجملة المنفية لا تتطلب اللام. وما قلى معطوفة على ما ودعك ومعنى ما ودعك ما تركك ومعنى وما قلاك ما أبغضك شديد البغض ولا ضعيفه.
3 في البخاري عن جندب بن سفيان قال اشتكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقم ليلتين أو ثلاثا فجاءت امرأة هي أم جميل العوراء امرأة أبي لهب: فقالت يا محمد إني لأرجوا أن يكون شيطانك قد تركك ولم أره قربك منذ ليلتين أو ثلاثة فأنزل الله والضحى. وقيل لما سئل عن الروح وأصحاب الكهف وذي القرنين، فقال سأخبركم غدا ولم يستثن فعوتب بانتظار الوحي خمسة عشر يوما وقال المشركون قلاه. فأنزل الله سورة الضحى.
4 الاستفهام للتقرير وكذا الاستفهامات بعده.
5 مخرج في الصحيحين.
6 في الصحيح: " أنا وكافل اليتيم له أو لغيره كهاتين".
7 روى أو داود والترمذي وصححه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس.
8 في الصحيحين: عن أنس أن المهاجرين قالوا يا رسول الله ذهب الأنصار بالأجر كله قال: لا ما دعوتم لهم وأثنيتم عليهم، هذه الأحاديث دالة على وجوب شكر المنعم عز وجل بحمده والثناء عليه، وأن شكر ذي النعمة من الناس كذلك ولو بالدعاء له والثناء عليه.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (882)
سور(الشرح- التين)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 588الى صــــ 592)

سورة الشرح
مكية وآياتها ثماني آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم نشرح لك صدرك (1) ووضعنا عنك وزرك (2) الذي أنقض ظهرك (3) ورفعنا لك ذكرك (4) فإن مع العسر يسرا (5) إن مع العسر يسرا (6) فإذا فرغت فانصب (7) وإلى ربك فارغب (8)
شرح الكلمات:
ألم: الاستفهام للتقرير أي إن الله تعالى يقرر رسوله بنعمه عليه.
نشرح لك صدرك: أي بالنبوة، وبشقه وتطهيره وملئه إيمانا وحكمة.
ووضعنا عنك وزرك: أي حططنا عنك ما سلف من تبعات أيام الجاهلية قبل نبوتك.
الذي أنقض ظهرك: أي الذي أثقل ظهرك حيث كان يشعر صلى الله عليه وسلم بثقل السنين التي عاشها قبل النبوة لم يعبد فيها الله تعالى بفعل محابه وترك مكارهه لعدم علمه بذلك.
ورفعنا لك ذكرك: أي أعليناه فأصبحت تذكر معي في الآذان والإقامة والتشهد.
فإن مع العسر يسرا: أي مع الشدة سهولة.
فإذا فرغت: أي من الصلاة.
فانصب: أي اتعب في الدعاء.
وإلى ربك فارغب: أي فاضرع إليه راغبا فيما عنده من الخيرات والبركات.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي أنقض ظهرك ورفعنا لك ذكرك} 1 هذه ثلاث منن أخرى بعد المنن الثلاث التي جاءت في السورة قبلها منها الله تعالى على رسوله بتقريره بها فالأولى بشرح صدره ليتسع2 للوحي ولما سيلقاه من قومه من سيء القول وباطل الكلام الذي يضيق به الإنسان والثانية وضع الوزر عنه فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن لم يكن له وزر حقيقة فإنه كان يشعر بحمل ثقيل من جراء ترك العبادة والتقرب إلى الله تعالى في وقت ما قبل النبوة ونزول الوحي عليه إذ عاش عمرا أربعين سنة لم يعرف فيها عبادة ولا طاعة لله، أما مقارفة الخطايا فقد كان محفوظا بحفظ الله تعالى له فلم يسجد لصنم ولم يشرب خمرا ولم يقل أو يفعل إثما قط. فقد شق صدره وهو طفل في الرابعة من عمره وأخرجت منه العلقة التي هي محطة الشيطان التي ينزل بها من صدر الإنسان ويوسوس بالشر للإنسان والثالثة رفع الذكر أي ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قرن اسمه باسمه تعالى في التشهد وفي الأذان والإقامة وذلك الدهر كله وما بقيت الحياة. وقوله تعالى {فإن مع العسر 
يسرا إن مع العسر يسرا} فهذه بشرى بقرب الفرج له ولأصحابه بعد ذلك العناء الذي يعانون والشدة التي يقاسون ومن ثم بشر3 صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه وهو يقول "لن يغلب عسر يسرين لن يغلب عسر يسرين" وقوله {فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب} هذه خطة لحياة المسلم وضعت لنبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليطبقها أمام المسلمين ويطبقونها معهم حتى الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار وهي فإذا فرغت من عمل ديني فانصب لعمل دنيوي وإذا فرغت من عمل دنيوي فانصب لعمل ديني أخروي فمثلا فرغت من الصلاة فانصب نفسك للذكر والدعاء بعدها، فرغت من الصلاة والدعاء فانصب نفسك لدنياك، فرغت من الجهاد فانصب نفسك للحج. ومعنى هذا أن المسلم يحيا حياة الجد والتعب فلا يعرف وقتا للهو واللعب أو للكسل والبطالة قط وقوله إلى ربك فارغب ارغب بعد كل عمل تقوم به في مثوبة ربك وعطائه وما عنده من الفضل والخير إذ هو الذي تعمل له وتنصب من أجله فلا ترغب في غيره ولا تطلب سواه.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان ما أكرم الله تعالى به رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم من شرح صدره ومغفرة ذنوبه ورفع ذكره.
2- بيان أن انشراح صدر4 المؤمن للدين واتساعه لتحمل الأذى في سبيل الله نعمة عظيمة.
3- بيان أن مع العسر يسرا دائما وأبدا، ولن يغلب عسر يسرين فرجاء المؤمن في الفرح دائم.
4- بيان أن حياة المؤمن ليس فيها لهو ولا باطل ولا فراغ لا عمل فيه أبدا ولا ساعة من الدهر قط وبرهان هذه الحقيقة أن المسلمين من يوم تركوا الجهاد والفتح وهم يتراجعون إلى الوراء في حياتهم حتى حكمهم الغرب وسامهم العذاب والخسف حتى المسخ والنسخ وقد نسخ إقليم الأندلس ومسخت أقاليم في بلاد الروس والصين حتى الأسماء غيرت.
__________
1 ورفعنا لك ذكرك قال مجاهد يعني التأذين، وفيه يقول حسان بن ثابت:
أغر عليه للنبوة خاتم
من الله مشهود يلوح ويشهد
وضع الإله اسم النبي إلى اسمه
إذ قال المؤذن في الخمس أشهد
وشق له من اسمه ليجله
فذو العرش محمود وهذا محمد
2 في الصحيح عن أنس بن مالك عن مالك بن صعصعة عن رجل من قومه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" فبينا أنا عند البيت بين النائم واليقظان إذ سمعت قائلا يقول أحد الثلاثة إذ كان معه حمزة وابن عمه جعفر فأتيت بطست من ذهب فيها ماء زمزم فشرح صدري إلى كذا وكذا. قال فاستخرج قلبي فغسل قلبي بماء زمزم ثم أعيد مكانه ثم حشي إيمانا وحكمة. "
3 رواه ابن جرير والحديث مرسل وقال ابن مسعود. والذي نفسي بيده لو كان العسر في حجر لطلبه اليسر حتى يدخل عليه ولن يغلب عسر يسرين.
4 روى الضحاك عن ابن عباس قال قالوا يا رسول الله أيشرح الصدر؟ قال نعم وينفسح قالوا يا رسول الله وهل لذلك علامة؟ قال نعم التجافي عن دار الغرور والإنابة إلى دار الخلود والاستعداد للموت قبل نزول الموت.
******************************  ***
سورة التين
مكية وآياتها ثمان
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والتين والزيتون (1) وطور سينين (2) وهذا البلد الأمين (3) لقد خلقنا الأنسان في أحسن تقويم (4) ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين (5) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون (6) فما يكذبك بعد بالدين (7) أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين (8)
شرح الكلمات:
والتين والزيتون: هما المعروفان التين فاكهة والزيتون ما يستخرج منه الزيت.
وطور سينين: جبل الطور الذي ناجى الرب تعالى فيه موسى عليه السلام.
وهذا البلد الأمين: مكة المكرمة لأنها بلد حرام لا يقاتل فيها فمن دخلها أمن.
لقد خلقنا الإنسان: جنس الإنسان آدم عليه السلام وذريته.
في أحسن تقويم: أي في أجمل صورة في اعتدال الخلق وحسن التركيب.
أسفل سافلين: أي إلى أرذل العمر حتى يخرف ويصبح لا يعلم بعد أن كان يعلم.
أجر غير ممنون: أي غير منقطع فالشيخ الهرم الخرف المسلم يكتب له ما كان يفعله أيام قدرته على العمل فأجره لا ينقطع إلا بموته.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والتين1 والزيتون وطور سينين وهذا البلد الأمين} هذا قسم جليل من أقسام الرب تعالى حيث أقسم فيه بأربعة أشياء وهي التين وهو التين المعروف وهو أشبه شيء بفاكهة الجنة لخلوه من العجم.2 وما يوجد بداخل الفاكهة كالنواة ونحوها، والزيتون وهو ذو منافع يؤكل ويدهن به ويستصبح به ويداوى به كذلك، وبطور سينين وهو جبل سينا في فلسطين إذ تم عليه أكبر 
حدث في تاريخ الحياة وهو أن الله تعالى كلم موسى بن عمران نبي بني إسرائيل عليه عدة مرات وأسمعه كلامه وتجلى للجبل فصار دكا. وبمكة أم القرى التي دحيت الأرض من تحتها وفيها بيت الله وحولها حرمه هذا قسم عظيم وجوابه قوله تعالى {لقد خلقنا الأنسان في أحسن تقويم ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون} ولقد تضمن هذا الجواب لذلك القسم أكبر مظاهر القدرة والعلم والرحمة وهي موجبة للإيمان بالله وتوحيده ولقائه وهو ما كذب به أهل مكة وأنكروه وبيان ذلك أن الإنسان كائن حي مخلوق فخالقه ذو قدرة قطعا وتعديل خلقه بنصب قامته وتسوية أعضائه وحسن سمته وجمال منظره دال على علم وقدرة وهي موجبة للإيمان بالله ولقائه إذ القادر على خلق الإنسان اليوم وقبل اليوم قادر على خلقه غدا كما شاء متى شاء ولا يرد هذا إلا أحمق جاهل، وقوله ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين وذلك بهرم بعض أفراده والنزول بهم إلى ما أسفل من سن الطفولة حيث يصبح الرجل فاقدا لعقله وقواه فيفقد قواه العقلية والبدنية وقوله {إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون} وهو أن ما كانوا يقومون به من الفرائض والنوافل وسائر الطاعات والقربات لا ينقطع أجرهم3 منها بكبرهم وعدم قيامهم بها في سن الشيخوخة والهرم والخرف بخلاف الكافر والفاجر والفاسق فليس لهم أعمال لا تنقطع إلا من سن منهم سنة سيئة فإن ذنبه لا ينقطع ما بقى من يعمل بتلك السنة السيئة. وقوله تعالى {فما يكذبك بعد بالدين4} أي فمن يقدر على تكذيبك يا رسولنا بعد هذه الآيات والحجج والبراهين الدالة على قدرة الله وعلمه ورحمته وحكمته فمن يكذب بالبعث والجزاء على الكسب الإرادي الاختياري في هذه الحياة من خير وشر فإنه وإن كذب بالدين وهو الجزاء الأخروي على عمل المكلفين في هذه الحياة الدنيا فإن هذا التكذيب قائم على أساس العناد والمكابرة إذ الحجج الدالة على يوم الدين والجزاء فيه تجعل المكذب به مكابرا أو جاحدا لا غير. وقوله تعالى {أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين5} ؟ بلى فليس هناك أعدل من الله وأحسن حكما فكيف يظن إذا أن الناس يعملون متفاوتين في أعمالهم في هذه الدنيا ثم يموتون سواء ولا جزاء بعد بالثواب ولا بالعقاب هذا ظلم وباطل ومنكر ينزه الرب عنه سبحانه وتعالى فقضية البعث الآخر لا تقبل الجدل والمماحكة بحال من الأحوال.
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان منافع التين والزيتون واستحباب غرس هاتين الشجرتين والعناية بهما.
2- بيان شرف مكة. وحرمها.
3- بيان فضل الله على الإنسان في خلقه في أحسن صورة وأقوم تعديل.
4- تقرير فضل الله على الإنسان المسلم وهو أنه يطيل عمره فإذا هرم وخرف كتب له كل ما كان يعمله من الخير ويجانبه من الشر.
5- مشروعية قول بلى وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين بعد قراءة والتين إذ كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ذلك.
__________
1 عامة أهل السلف ابن عباس وعكرمة ومجاهد وغيرهم أن المراد من التين والزيتون هما المعروفان قال غير واحد هو نبتكم الذي تأكلون وزيتونكم الذي تعصرون منه الزيت.
2 العجم - النوى.
3 صح الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا سافر العبد أو مرض كتب الله له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيما صحيحا. وعن ابن عمر: طوبى لمن طال عمره وحسن عمله.
4 وجائز أن يكون الخطاب للإنسان الكافر توبيخا له وإلزاما للحجة أي إذا عرفت أيها الإنسان أن الله خلقك في أحسن تقويم وأنه يردك إلى أرذل العمر فما يحملك على أن تكذب وعليه فالاستفهام توبيخي.
5 روي أن ابن عباس وعليا رضي الله عنهما كانا إذا قرءا أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين قالا بلى وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين وروى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة من قرأ سورة والتين والزيتون فقرأ أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين فليقل بلى وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (883)
سور(العلق- القدر)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 593الى صــــ 596)

سورة العلق
مكية وآياتها تسع عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق (1) خلق الأنسان من علق (2) اقرأ وربك الأكرم (3) الذي علم بالقلم (4) علم الأنسان ما لم يعلم (5)
شرح الكلمات:
اقرأ: أي أوجد القراءة وهي جمع الكلمات ذات الحروف باللسان.
باسم ربك: أي بذكر اسم ربك.
الذي خلق: أي خلق آدم من سلالة من طين.
خلق الإنسان: أي الإنسان الذي هو ذرية آدم.
من علق: أي جمع علقة وهي النطفة في الطور الثاني حيث تصير علقة أي قطعة من الدم الغليظ.
وربك الأكرم: أي الذي لا يوازيه كريم ولا يعادله ولا يساويه.
الذي علم بالقلم: أي علم العباد الكتابة والخط بالقلم.
علم الإنسان: أي جنس الإنسان.
ما لم يعلم: أي ما لم يكن يعلمه من سائر العلوم والمعارف.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم} هذه الآيات الخمس من أول ما نزل من القرآن الكريم لأحاديث الصحاح1 فيها فإن مما اشتهر في ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأتي حراء يتحنث فيه أي يزيل الحنث فرارا مما عليه قومه من الشرك والباطل حتى فاجأه الحق وهو في غار حراء فقال يا محمد أنا جبريل وأنت رسول الله ثم قال اقرأ قلت ما أنا بقارئ قال فأخذني فغطني ثلاث مرات حتى بلغ مني الجهد ثم قال اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق فقرأت الحديث.
وقوله تعالى {اقرأ باسم ربك} يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقرأ بادئا قراءته بذكر اسم ربه أي باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقوله {الذي خلق} أي خلق الخلق كله وخلق آدم من طين وخلق الإنسان من أولاد آدم من علق والعلق اسم جمع واحده علقة وهي2 قطعة من الدم غليظة كانت في الأربعين يوما الأولى في الرحم نطفة ثم تطورت إلى علقة تعلق بجدار الرحم ثم تتطور في أربعين يوما إلى مضغة لحم، ثم إما أن يؤذن بتخلقها فتخلق وإما لا فيطرحها الرحم قطعة لحم وقوله {اقرأ وربك} تأكيد للأمر الأول لصعوبة الأمر واندهاش الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للمفاجأة {اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم} 3 أي وربك الأكرم هو الذي علم بالقلم عباده الكتابة والخط. وقوله {علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم} أي من كرمه الذي أفاض منه على عباده نعمه التي لا تحصى إنه علم الإنسان بواسطة القلم ما لم يكن يعلم من العلوم والمعارف وهذه إشادة بالقلم وأنه واسطة العلوم والمعارف والواسطة تشرف بشرف الغاية المتوسط لها فلذا كان لا أشرف في الدنيا من عباد الله الصالحين والعلوم الإلهية في الكتاب والسنة وما دعوا إليه وحضا عليه من العلوم النافعة للإنسان.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير الوحي الإلهي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.
2- مشروعية ابتداء القراءة بذكر اسم الله ولذا افتتحت سور القرآن ما عدا التوبة ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
3- بيان تطور النطفة في الرحم إلى علقة ومنها يتخلق الإنسان.
4- اعظام شأن الله تعالى وعظم كرمه فلا أحد يعادله في الكرم.
5- التنويه بشأن الكتابة والخط بالقلم إذ المعارف والعلوم لم تدون إلا بالكتابة والقلم.
6- بيان فضل الله تعالى على الإنسان في تعليمه ما لم يكن يعلم بواسطة الكتابة والخط.
__________
1 منها حديث عائشة: أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرؤيا الصادقة فجاءه الملك فقال اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم. رواه البخاري.
2 العلقة الدم الجامد والجمع علق، والعلقة قطعة من دم رطب سميت بذلك لأنها تعلق لرطوبتها بما تمر عليه.
3 قيل سمي القلم قلما لأنه يقلم أي يقطع، ومنه تقليم الظفر صح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " أول ما خلق الله القلم فقال له اكتب فكتب ما يكون إلى يوم القيامة فهو عنده في الذكر فوق عرشه".
******************************  ******
أرأيت إن كان على الهدى (11) أو أمر بالتقوى (12) أرأيت إن كذب وتولى (13) ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى (14) كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية (15) ناصية كاذبة خاطئة (16) فليدع ناديه (17) سندع الزبانية (18) كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب (19)
شرح الكلمات:
كلا1: أي لا أداة استفتاح وتنبيه لكسر إن بعدها.
إن الإنسان: أي ابن آدم قبل أن تتهذب مشاعره وأخلاقه بالإيمان والآداب الشرعية.
ليطغى: أي يتجاوز الحد المفروض له في سلوكه ومعاملاته.
أن رآه استغنى: أي عندما يرى نفسه قد استغنى بماله أو ولده أو سلطانه.
إن إلى ربك الرجعى: أي إن إلى ربك أيها الرسول الرجعى أي الرجوع والمصير.
الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى: أي أبو جهل عمرو بن هشام المخزومي لعنه الله.
إن كان على الهدى أو أمر: أي هو رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم القرشي العدناني.
بالتقوى 
إن كذب وتولى: أي هو أبو جهل.
لئن لم ينته: أي من أذية رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنعه من الصلاة خلف المقام.
لنسفعا بالناصية: أي لنأخذن بناصيته ونسحبه إلى نار جهنم.
فليدع نادية: أي رجال مجلسه ومنتداه.
سندع الزبانية: أي خزان جهنم.
كلا: أي ارتدع أيها الكاذب الكافر.
واقترب: أي منه تعالى وذلك بطاعته.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {كلا إن الأنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى إن إلى ربك الرجعى} يخبر تعالى عن طبيعة الإنسان قبل أن يهذبه الإيمان والمعارف الإلهية المشتملة على معرفة محاب الله تعالى, ومساخطه أنه إذا رأى نفسه قدر استغنى بماله أو ولده أو سلطانه أو بالكل وما أصبح في حاجة إلى غيره يطغى فيتجاوز حد الآداب والعدل والحق والعرف فيتكبر ويظلم ويمنع الحقوق ويحتقر الضعفاء ويسخر بغيره. وأبو جهل كان مضرب المثل في هذا الوصف وصف الطغيان حتى قيل أنه فرعون هذه الأمة, وها هو ذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في المسجد الحرام خلف المقام فيأتيه هذا الطاغية ويهدده ويقول له لقد نهيتك عن الصلاة هنا فلا تعد, ويقول له إن وجدتك مرة أخرى آخذ بناصيتك وأسحبك على الأرض فينزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات {كلا إن الأنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى} فيقف برسوله على حقيقة ما كان يعلمها وهي أن ما يجده من أبي جهل وأضرابه من طغاة قريش علته كذا وكذا ويسليه فيقول له وإن طغوا وتجبروا إن مرجعهم إلينا وسوف ننتقم لك منهم {إن إلى ربك} يا رسولنا {الرجعى} إذا فاصبر على أذاهم وانتظر ما سيحل بهم إن مصيرهم إلينا لا إلى غيرنا وسوف ننتقم منهم ثم يقول له قولا يحمل العقلاء على التعجب من سلوك أبي جهل الشائن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم {أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى} ؟ وهل الذي يصلي ينهى عن الصلاة وهل الصلاة جريمة وهل في الصلاة ضرر على أحد؟ فكيف ينهى عنها؟ ويقول له {أرأيت إن كان} أي المصلي الذي نهي عن الصلاة وهو الرسول نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
{على الهدى} الموصل إلى سعادة الدنيا والآخرة وكرامتهما؟ {أو أمر بالتقوى} أي أمر غيره بما يتقي به عذاب الدنيا والآخرة, هل الآمر بالهدى والتقوى أي بأسباب النجاة السعادة يعادي ويحارب؟ ويضرب ويهدد؟ إن هذا العجب العجاب. ويقول أرأيت يا رسولنا إن كذب هذا الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى أي كذب بالحق والدين وتولى عن الإيمان والشرع, كيف يكون حاله يوم يلقى ربه؟ {ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى} أن يرى أفعاله الاستفزازية المقيتة وتطاوله على رسول الله وتهديده له بالضرب إن وجده يصلي خلف المقام. بعد هذه الدعوة للطاغية لعله يرجع للحق إذا سمعه, وإذا به يزدادا طغيانا ويقول في مجلس قريش يقول واللات والعزى لئن رأيت محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي لأطأن على رقبته ولأعفرن وجهه على التراب, وفعلا أتى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي ليطأ على ركبته فإذا به ينكص على عقبيه, ويتقي بيديه, فقيل له مالك فقال إن بيني وبينه خندقا من نار وهولا وأجنحة. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو دنا مني لاختطفته الملائكة عضوا عضوا وأنزل الله تعالى {كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية ناصية كاذبة خاطئة} أي صاحبها وهو أبو جهل أي لئن لم ينته عن أذية رسولنا وتعرضه له في صلاته ليمنعه منها لنأخذن بناصيته ونجره إلى جهنم عيانا. {فليدع} حينئذ رجال ناديه ومجلس قومه فإنا ندعو الزبانية أي خزنة النار من الملائكة كلا فليرتدع هذا الطاغية وليعلم أنه لن يقدر على أن يصل إلى رسولنا بعد اليوم بأذى.
وقال تعالى لرسوله بعد تهديده للطاغية, وردعه له, وارتدع فعلا ولم يجرؤ بعد ذلك اليوم أن يمد لسانه, ولا يده بسوء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم {لا تطعه} فيما يطلب منك من ترك الصلاة في المسجد الحرام فقد كفيناك شره {واقترب2} إلينا بالطاعات ومن أهمها الصلاة.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان سبب نزول الآيات كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى إلى آخر السورة.
2- بيان طبع الإنسان إذا لم يهذب بالإيمان والتقوى.
3- نصرة الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالملائكة عيانا في المسجد الحرام.
4- تسجيل لعنة الله على فرعون الأمة أبي جهل وأنه كان أظلم قريش لرسول الله وأصحابه.
5- مشروعية السجود عند تلاوة هذه السورة إذا قرأ فاسجد واقترب شرع له السجود3 إلا أن يكون يصلي بجماعة في الصلاة السرية فلا يسجد لئلا يفتنهم.
__________
1 كلا الأصل فيها أنها أداة ردع وزجر وذلك إذا تقدمها ما يقتضي ذلك وتكون بمعنى حقا، وتكون بمعنى ألا التي هي أداة استفتاح وتنبيه. وهي هنا تردد من أمرين بين أن تكون بمعنى حقا أو بمعنى ألا، وذلك لعدم تقدم كلام يقتضي الردع والزجر، لأن الآيات الخمس الأولى نزلت في أول ما نزل وما بعد كلا نزل بعد ذلك بفترة طويلة وجائز أن تكون ردعا لمن قال قولا أو عمل عملا استحق به ذلك.
2 روى أصحاب الصحيح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد".
3 ورد في الذكر حال السجود أن الساجد يقول (سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوره وشق بحوله وقوته سمعه وبصره فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين. اللهم اكتب لي بها أجرا وامح عني بها وزرا وارفع لي بها ذكرا وتقبلها مني كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (884)
سور(القدر- البينة)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 596الى صــــ 601)

سورة القدر
مكية وآياتها خمس آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا  أنزلناه في ليلة القدر (1) وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر (2) ليلة القدر خير من  ألف شهر (3) تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر (4) سلام هي  حتى مطلع الفجر (5)
شرح الكلمات:
إنا أنزلناه: أي القرآن جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى سماء الدنيا.
في ليلة القدر: أي ليلة الحكم التقدير التي يقضي فيها قضاء السنة كلها.
وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر: أي إن شأنها العظيم.
ليلة  القدر خير من ألف شهر: أي العمل الصالح فيها من صلاة وتلاوة قرآن ودعاء  خير من عبادة ألف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر وهي ثلاث وثمانون سنة وأربعة  أشهر.
والروح فيها: أي جبريل في ليلة القدر.
بإذن ربهم: أي ينزلون بأمره تعالى لهم بالتنزل فيها.
من كل أمر: أي من كل أمر قضاه الله تعالى في تلك السنة من رزق وأجل وغير ذلك.
سلا هي حتى مطلع الفجر: أي هي سلام من الشر كله من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع الفجر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {إنا أنزلناه1} أي القرآن الكريم الذي كذب به المكذبون وأنكره  الكافرون يخبر تعالى أن ما يتلوه عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو  حق وحي الله وكتابه أنزله جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى السماء الدنيا  وذلك في ليلة الحكم والقضاء التي يقضي الله فيها ما يشاء من أحداث العالم 
من  رزق وأجل وغيرهما إلى بداية السنة الآتية وذلك كل سنة وهذا كقوله {إنا  أنزلناه2 في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم} إذ ما قضاه  الله تعالى وحكم بوجوده قد كتب في اللوح المحفوظ ومنه القرآن الكريم ثم في  ليلة القدر تؤخذ نسخة من أحداث السنة فتعطى الملائكة وتنفذ حرفيا في تلك  السنة، ولذلك كان لليلة القدر بمعنى التقدير شأن عظيم ففضلها الله على ألف  شهر وأخبر عن سبب فضلها أن الملائكة تتنزل فيها وجبريل معهم بإذن ربهم أي  ينزلون بإذن الله تعالى لهم وأمره إياهم بالنزول ينزلون مصحوبين بكل أمر  قضاه الله وحكم به في تلك السنة من خير وشر من رزق وأجل ولفضل هذه الليلة  كانت العبادة فيها تفضل غيرها من نوعها بأضعاف مضاعفة إذ العمل تلك الليلة  يحسب لصاحبه عمل ألف ليلة أي ثلاث وثمانين سنة وأربعة أشهر. هذا ما دل عليه  قوله تعالى {إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر وما أدراك3 ما ليلة القدر ليلة  القدر خير من ألف شهر4 تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر}  وقوله {سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر} أي هي سلام من كل شر إذ هي كلها خير من  غروب الشمس إلى طلوع فجرها إنها كلها سلام سلام الملائكة على العابدين من  المؤمنين والمؤمنات وسلامة من كل شر. والحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أهلها.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير الوحي وإثبات النبوة المحمدية.
2- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر.
3- فضل ليلة القدر وفضل العبادة فيها5.
4-  بيان أن القرآن نزل في رمضان جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى السماء  الدنيا وأنه ابتدئ نزوله على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان أيضا.
5- الندب6 إلى طلب ليلة القدر للفوز بفضلها وذلك في العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان وأرجى
ليلة في العشر الأواخر هي الوتر كالواحدة والعشرين إلى التاسعة والعشرين لحديث الصحيح التمسوها في العشر الأواخر.
6- استحباب الإكثار من قراءة القرآن وسماعه فيها لمعارضة جبريل الرسول7 صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن في رمضان مرتين.
__________
1  وجائز أن يطلق لفظ أنزلناه في ليلة القدر على الخمس التي أنزلت بغار حراء  في رمضان وهي اقرأ باسم ربك.. إلى ما لا يعلم أي باعتبار بداية نزوله, وما  في التفسير عليه أئمته.
2 فاتحة سورة الدخان.
3 الاستفهام للتفخيم من  شأن ليلة القدر أي أي شيء يعرفك ما هي ليلة القدر ذات الشأن العظيم وإظهار  لفظ ليلة القدر بعد وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر دال على الاهتمام بها كقول  عدي:
لا أرى الموت يسبق الموت شيء
نغص الموت ذا الغني والفقير
4  لحديث مالك في الموطأ سمعن من أثق فيه يقول: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أرى أعمار الأمم قبله فكأنه تقاصر أعمار أمته ألا يبلغوا من العمل مثل  ما بلغ غيرهم في طول العمر فأعطاه الله ليلة القدر وجعلها خيرا من ألف  شهر.
5 حديث الصحيحين: " من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه".
6  أرجح الأقوال في ليلة القدر أنها في الوتر من العشر الأواخر من كل عام  لحديث الصحيح التمسوها في الوتر من العشر الأواخر وأن من صلى العشاء ليلتها  في الجماعة ينال فضلها لما قاله مالك في الموطأ وهو قول سعيد بن المسيب  (من شهد العشاء من ليلة القدر فقد أخذ بحظه منها ومثله لا يدرك بالرأي) .
7  معارضة القرآن ثابتة في الصحيح وفضل الدعاء فيها ثابت في الصحيح. قالت  عائشة يا رسول الله إن وافقت ليلة القدر فما أقول؟ قال قولي اللهم إنك عفو  تحب العفو فاعف عني.
******************************  ******
سورة البينة1
مدنية وآياتها ثمان آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة (1) رسول من الله يتلو صحفا مطهرة (2) فيها كتب قيمة (3) وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة (4) وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة وذلك دين القيمة (5)
شرح الكلمات:
من أهل الكتاب: أي اليهود والنصارى.
والمشركين: أي عبدة الأصنام.
منفكين: أي زائلين عما هم عليه منتهين عنه.
حتى تأتيهم البينة: أي الحجة الواضحة وهي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتابه القرآن الكريم.
رسول من الله: أي محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
صحفا مطهرة: أي من الباطل.
فيها كتب قيمة: أي في تلك الصحف المطهرة كتب من الله مستقيمة.
إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة: أي الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتابه القرآن الكريم.
وما أمروا: أي في كتبهم التوراة والإنجيل.
حنفاء: أي مائلين عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الإسلام.
دين القيمة: أي دين الملة القيمة أي المستقيمة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين} وهم اليهود والنصارى2 والمشركون هم عباد الأصنام لم يكونوا منفصلين عما هم عليه من الديانة تاركين لها إلى غاية مجيء البينة لهم فلما جاءتهم البينة. وهي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتابه انفكوا أي 3انقسموا فمنهم من آمن بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتابه والدين الإسلامي ومنهم من كفر فلم يؤمن. وقوله تعالى {رسول من الله} هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله {يتلو صحفا} أي يقرأ على ظهر قلب ما تضمنته تلك الصحف المطهرة من الباطل والمشتملة على كتب4 من عند الله قيمة أي مستقيمة لا انحراف فيها عن الحق ولا بعد عن الهدى والمراد من الصحف المطهرة القرآن الكريم. وقوله تعالى {وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب} أي اليهود والنصارى {إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة} وهي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتابه إذ كانوا قبل البعثة المحمدية متفقين على انتظار نبي آخر الزمان وأنه النبي الخاتم للنبوات فلما جاءهم تفرقوا فآمن بعض وكفر بعض. في حين أنهم ما أمروا في كتبهم وعلى ألسنة رسلهم. وكذا في القرآن وعلى لسان نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء أي مائلين عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الإسلام ويقيموا الصلاة بأن يؤدوها في أوقاتها بشروطها وأركانها وآدابها ويؤتوا الزكاة التي أوجب الله في الأموال لصالح الفقراء والمساكين. وذلك دين القيمة أي وهذا هو دين الملة القيمة المستقيمة الموصلة للعبد إلى رضا الرب وجنات الخلد بعد انجائه من العذاب والغضب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان أن الديانات السابقة للإسلام والتي عاصرته كانت منحرفة اختلط فيها الحق بالباطل ولم
تصبح صالحة للإسلام والهداية البشرية ولا فرق بين اليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية.
2- إن أهل الكتاب بصورة خاصة كانوا منتظرين البعثة المحمدية بفارغ الصبر لعلمهم بما أصاب دينهم من فساد، ولما بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجاءتهم البينة على صدقة وصحة ما جاء به تفرقوا فآمن البعض5 وكفر البعض.
3- مما يؤخذ على اليهود والنصارى أنهم في كتبهم مأمورون بعبادة الله تعالى وحده والكفر بالشرك مائلين عن كل دين إلى دين الإسلام ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فما بالهم لما جاءهم الإسلام بمثل ما أمروا به كفروا به وعادوه. والجواب أنهم لما انحرفوا عز عليهم أن يستقيموا لما ألفوا من الشرك والضلالة والباطل.
4- بيان أن الملة القيمة والدين المنجي من العذاب المحقق للإسعاد والكمال ما قام على أساس عبادة الله وحده وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والميل عن كل دين إلى هذا الدين الإسلامي.
__________
1 وتسمى سورة القيمة ولم يكن، وورد في فضلها حديث الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأبي بن كعب إن الله أمرني أن اقرأ عليك (لم يكن الذين كفروا) قال وسماني لك؟ قال. نعم. فبكى. وفي هذا الحديث أنه لا يأنف الفاضل أن يقرأ القرآن أو يتعلم العلم عن المفضول.
2 قال ابن عباس أهل الكتاب اليهود الذين كانوا بالمدينة وهم قريظة والنظير وبنو قينقاع ولفظ الآية أعم وأشمل إذ تناول اليهود مطلقا والنصارى كذلك.
3 انفك ينفك انفكاكا مضارع فكه فانفك ومعناه الإزالة والإقلاع أي لم يكونوا مقلعين عما هم عليه أو زائلين عنه تاركين له منتهين عنه.
4 إن قيل الكتب هي التي تشتمل على صحف فكيف يتلو صحفا مطهرة فيها كتب قيمة؟ والجواب نعم الصحف تكون كتابا وإذا كثرت كونت كتبا باعتبار ما حواه من الشرائع والأحكام والقصص والأخبار.
5 شاهده قوله تعالى: {فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به} أي كفر من كفر منهم الآية من سورة البقرة.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (885)
سور( البينة- الزلزلة)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 601الى صــــ 605)

إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية (6) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية (7) جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه (8)
شرح الكلمات:
إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب: أي بالإسلام ونبيه وكتابه هم اليهود والنصارى.
أولئك هم شر البرية: أي شر الخليقة.
إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: أي آمنوا بالإسلام ونبيه وكتابه وعملوا الصالحات.
أولئك هم خير البرية: أي هم خير الخليقة.
جنات عدن: أي بساتين إقامة دائمة.
رضي الله عنهم: أي بطاعته.
ورضوا عنه: أي بثوابه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إن الذين كفروا من1 أهل الكتاب والمشركين} إنه بعد أن بين الدين الحق المنجي من العذاب والموجب للنعيم وهو الدين الإسلامي أخبر تعالى أن من كفر به من أهل الكتاب ومن المشركين هم في نار جهنم خالدين فيها هذا حكم الله فيهم لكفرهم بالحق وإعراضهم عنه بعدما جاءتهم البينة وعرفوا الطريق وتنكبوه رضا بالباطل واقتناعا بالكفر والشرك بدل الإيمان والتوحيد هؤلاء الكفرة الفجرة هم شر الخليفة كلها. وهو معنى قوله {إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم2 شر البرية} كما أخبر تعالى بأن جزاء من آمن بالله ورسوله وعمل بالدين الإسلامي فأدى الفرائض واجتنب النواهي وسابق في الخيرات والصالحات هؤلاء هم3 خير البرية إذ قال تعالى {إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية} وقوله {جزاؤهم عند ربهم} أي جزاء أولئك الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به من الهدى والدين الحق أولئك هم خير الخليفة وقوله {جزاؤهم عند ربهم} أي يوم يلقونه وذلك بعد الموت {جنات عدن} أي بساتين إقامة دائمة خالدين فيها أبدا أي لا يخرجون منها ولا يموتون أبدا وقوله {رضي4 الله عنهم ورضوا عنه} أي رضي الله عنهم بسبب إيمانهم وطاعتهم ورضوا عنهم بسبب ما وهبهم وأعطاهم من النعيم المقيم في دار السلام وقوله تعالى {ذلك لمن خشي5 ربه} أي ذلك الجزاء المذكور وهو جزاء عظيم إذ جمع لأهله فيه بين سعادة الروح وسعادة البدن معا هو جزاء عبد خاف ربه فلم يعصه حتى لقيه بعد موته وإن عصاه يوما تاب وإن أخطأ رجع حتى مات وهو على الطاعة لا على المعصية.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان جزاء من كفر بالإسلام من سائر الناس وأنه بئس الجزاء.
2- بيان جزاء من آمن بالإسلام ودخل فيه وطبق قواعده واستقام على الأمر والنهي فيه وهو نعم الجزاء رضى الله والخلود في دار السلام.
3- فضل الخشية إن حملت صاحبها على طاعة الله ورسوله فأطاعهما بأداء الفرائض وترك المحرمات في الاعتقاد والقول والعمل.
__________
1 كفروا أي من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة من الطوائف الثلاثة حكم اله تعالى فيهم بأنهم شر الخليفة فهم شر من القردة والخنازير وأخبث أنواع الحيوان كالحيات والثعابين لأنهم كفروا بربهم وفسقوا من أمره واستوجبوا لعنته وعذابه فكانوا بذلك شر البرية.
2 البرية الخليفة إذ هي من برأ إذا خلق والباري الخالق وأصل البرية: البريئة قلبت الهمزة ياء وأدغمت في الياء فصارت البرية بياء مشددة وقرأ نافع البرئة مهموزا على الأصل وخففها حفص فقرأ البرية كالخلية وزنا. ا
3 أي في حكم الله وقضائه وحصلت لهم الخيرية بإيمانهم بربهم واستقامتهم على منهج شرعه فكملوا في أرواحهم وأخلاقهم وتهيئوا للملكوت الأعلى فكانوا بذلك خير البرية اللهم اجعلنا منهم.
4 قول البعض رضي أعمالهم هروبا من عقيدة السلف وإلا فالآية نص في رضاه تعالى عنهم وإن كانت الأعمال سببا في رضاه إذ الأعمال طهرت نفوسهم وزكت أرواحهم فاستحقوا رضى الله فرضي عنهم ورضى الله أكبر من نعيم الجنة كقوله تعالى ورضوان من الله أكبر.
5 الخشية الموجبة لهذا النعيم المقيم هي ثمرة العلم إذ لا خشية بلا علم قال تعالى إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء فلذا وجب طلب العلم وهو العلم بالله ومحابه ومكارهه ووعده ووعيده إذ هذا هو العلم الذي يثمر الخشية.
******************************  *****
سورة الزلزلة1
مدنية وآياتها ثماني آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها (1) وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها (2) وقال الأنسان ما لها (3) يومئذ تحدث أخبارها (4) بأن ربك أوحى لها (5) يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم (6) فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره (7) ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره (8)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا زلزلت الأرض: أي حركت لقيام الساعة.
وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها: أي كنوزها وموتاها فألقتها وتخلت.
مالها: أي وقال الكافر مالها أي أي شيء جعلها تتحرك هذه الحركة.
تحدث أخبارها: أي تخبر بما وقع عليها من خير وشر وتشهد به لأهله.
أوحى لها: أي بأن تحدث أخبارها فحدثت.
يصدر الناس أشتاتا: أي من موقف الحساب.
ليروا أعمالهم: أي جزاء أعمالهم إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار.
مثقال ذرة: زنة نملة صغيرة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها2} أي تحركت حركتها الشديدة لقيام الساعة وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها من كنوز وذلك في النفخة الأولى, وأموات وذلك في النفخة الثانية ففي الإخبار إجمال إذ المقصود تقرير البعث والجزاء ليعمل الناس بما ينجيهم من النار ويدخلهم الجنة. وقوله {وقال الأنسان ما لها؟} 3 لا شك أن هذا الإنسان السائل كان كافرا بالساعة ولذا تساءل أما المؤمن فهو يعلم ذلك لأنه جزء من عقيدته. وقوله تعالى {يومئذ تحدث أخبارها4} أي تخبر بما جرى عليها من خير وشر بلسان القال أو الحال. وهي في هذا الإخبار مأمورة لقوله تعالى {بأن ربك أوحى لها} أي بذلك وقوله {يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا5} أي يوم تزلزل الأرض وتهتز للنفخة الثانية نفخة يصدر الناس فيها أشتاتا أي يصدرون من ساحة فصل القضاء فمن آخذ ذات اليمين ومن آخذ ذات الشمال ليروا أعمالهم أي جزاء أعمالهم في الدنيا من حسنة وسيئة فالحسنة تورث الجنة والسيئة تورث النار. وقوله تعالى {فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا6} أي وزن ذرة من خير في الدنيا يثب عليه في الآخرة ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة أي وزن ذرة من شر في الدنيا يجز به في الآخرة إلا أن يعفو الجبار عز وجل وبما أن الكفر مانع من دخول الجنة فإن الكافر إذا عمل حسنة في الدنيا, وليس له في الآخرة شيء منها وذلك لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها إذ سألت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عبد الله بن جدعان هل ينفعه في الآخرة ما كان يفعله في الدنيا من إطعام الحجيج وكسوتهم فقال لها. لا إنه لم يقل يوما من الدهر رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين. كما أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه كان يأكل مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونزلت هذه الآية {فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره} الآية فرفع أبو بكر يده من الطعام وقال إني لراء ما عملت من خير وشر؟ فقال 
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ما ترى مما تكره فهو من مثاقيل ذر شر كثير, ويدخر الله لك مثاقيل الخير حتى تعطاه يوم القيامة وتصديق ذلط في كتاب الله {وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير} .
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- الإعلام بالانقلاب الكوني الذي تتبدل فيه الأرض غير الأرض والسموات غير السموات.
3- تكلم الجمادات من آيات الله تعالى الدالة على قدرته وعلمه وحكمته وهي موجبات ألوهيته بعبادته وحده دون سواه.
4- تقرير حديث الصالح اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة.7
5- الكافر عمله الخيري ينفعه في الدنيا دون الآخرة.
6- المؤمن يجزي8 بالسيئة في الدنيا ويدخر له صالح عمله للآخرة.
__________
1 وتسمى سورة الزلزال لوجود لفظ الزلزال فيها وهو قوله إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها, واشتهرت بسورة الزلزلة وهي تسمية بالمعنى إذ ليس فيها لفظ الزلزلة. ورد أنها تعدل ربع القرآن أو نصفه والحديث ضعيف.
2 إضافة الزلزال إلى ضمير الأرض لإفادة تمكنه منها وللإشارة إلى هوله وفظاعته لما عرف الناس من أهوال الزلزال إذا وقع والزلزال بكسر الزاء مصدر وبفتحها اسم مصدر. وهو مأخوذ من الزلل وهو زلق الرجلين. فلما قصدوا شدة الزلل ضاعفوا الفعل فقالوا في زل زلزل كما قالوا في كبه كبكبه.
3 مالها استفهام ناشئ عن دهشة وحيرة للمفاجأة. أي ما للأرض زلزلت هذا الزلزال.
4 روى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ هذه الآية (يومئذ تحدث أخبارها) فقال أتدرون ما أخبارها؟ قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال فإن أخبارها أن تشهد على كل عبد أو أمة بما عمل على ظهرها, وتقول عمل يوم كذا وكذا فهذه أخبارها وجملة (يومئذ تحدث) جواب الشرط (إذا زلزلت) .
5 الأشتات جمع شت بمعنى متفرقين جماعات جماعات أصحاب يمين وأصحاب شمال.
6 يحكى أن أعرابيا أخر (خيرا يره) فقيل له قدمت وأخرت فقال:
خذا بطن هرشى أو قفاها فإنه
كلا جانبي هرشى لهن طريق
وفات الأعرابي أن تقديم لفظ الخير تنويه به وبأهله ولذا قدم في الآية.
7 حديث "اتقوا النار ول بشق تمرة". رواه البخاري وفي الموطأ أن مسكينا استطعم عائشة أم المؤمنين وبين يديها عنب فقالت لإنسان خذ حبة فأعطه إياها, فجعل ينظر إليها ويعجب, فقالت أتعجب؟ كم ترى في هذه الحبة من مثقال ذرة؟
8 شاهده حديث أبي بكر السالف الذكر.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (886)
سور( العاديات- القارعة)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 606الى صــــ 609)

سورة العاديات
مكية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والعاديات ضبحا (1) فالموريات قدحا (2) فالمغيرات صبحا (3) فأثرن به نقعا (4) فوسطن به جمعا (5) إن الأنسان لربه لكنود (6) وإنه على ذلك لشهيد (7) وإنه لحب الخير لشديد (8) أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور (9)
وحصل ما في الصدور (10) إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير (11)
شرح الكلمات:
والعاديات: أي والخيل تعدو في الغزو.
ضبحا: أي تضبح ضبحا والضبح صوت الخيل إذا عدت أي جرت.
فالموريات قدحا: أي الخيل توري النار بحوافرها إذا سارت بالليل.
فالمغيرات صبحا: أي الخيل تغير على العدو صباحا.
فأثرن به نقعا: هيجن به أي بمكان عدوها نقعا أي غبارا.
فوسطن به جمعا: أي بالنقع جمع العدو أي حيث تجمعاته.
لكنود: لكفور بجحد نعمه تعالى عليه.
لشهيد: أي يشهد على نفسه بعمله.
وإنه لحب الخير: أي المال.
إذا بعثر: أي أثير وأخرج ما في القبور.
وحصل ما في الصدور: بين وأفرز ما في الصدور من الإيمان والكفر.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والعاديات ضبحا} 1 الآيات إلى قوله {أفلا يعلم} تضمنت قسما إلهيا عظيما على حقيقة كبرى يجهلها كثير من الناس وهي كفر الإنسان لربه ولنعمه عليه يعد المصائب وينسى النعم والفواصل وهذا بيان ما أقسم تعالى به وهو العاديات ضبحا وهي الخيل2 تضبح أي تخرج صوتا خاصا غير الصهيل المعروف فالموريات قدحا أي الخيل توري النار بحوافرها إذا مشت فوق الحجارة ليلا ويدخل ضمن هذا كل قادحة للنار فالمغيرات صبحا أي جماعات الخيل يركبها فرسانها للإغارة على العدو بها صباحا. وقوله فأثرن به نقعا فوسطن به جمعا أي فأثارت الخيل النقع وهو الغبار والتراب عند سيرها بفرسانها فتوسطت جمع العدو وكتائبه لقتال أعداء الله الكافرين بالله وآياته ولقائه المفسدين في الأرض بالشرك والمعاصي هذا ما أقسم الله تعالى به وهو الخيل ذات الصفات الثلاث: العدو والإوراء والإغارة والمقسم عليه قوله {إن الإنسان لربه لكنود} المراد من الإنسان الكافر والجاهل بربه تعالى الذي لم تتهذب روحه بمعرفة الله ومحابه ومكارهه ولم يزك نفسه بفعل المحاب وترك المكاره هذا الإنسان أقسم تعالى على أنه كفور لربه تعالى ولنعمه عليه أي شديد الكفر كثير بذكر المصائب ويشعر بها ويصرخ لها ويصر عليها وينسى النعم والفواضل عليه فلا يذكرها ولا يشكر الله تعالى عليها. فالكنود الكفور.3 وقوله تعالى 
وإنه على ذلك لشهيد أي وإن الله تعالى على هذا الوصف في الإنسان لشهيد فأخبر تعالى بما علمه من الإنسان وشهد به عليه كما أن الإنسان شهيد بأعماله وصنائع أقواله وأفعاله شهيد على نفسه بالكفر والجحود. وقوله وإنه لحب الخير لشديد هذا مما أقسم تعالى عليه أيضا وهو وصف للإنسان الكنود وهو أنه شديد حب المال وسمي المال خيرا تسمية4 عرفية إذ تعارف الناس على ذلك كما أنه خير من حيث أنه يحصل به الخير الكثير إذا أنفق في مرضاة الله تعالى.
وقوله تعالى {أفلا 5يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور وحصل6 ما في الصدور إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير} أي أيكفر الإنسان بربه ويجحد نعمه عليه وإحسانه إليه ويحب المال أشد الحب فيمنع حقوق الله فيه ويكتسب مما حرم الله عليه وقوله تعالى {أفلا يعلم إذا 7بعثر ما في القبور} أي بعثرت القبور وأخرج ما فيها من البشر للحساب والجزاء ووقفوا بين يدي الله تعالى وأفرز وبين ما كان خفيا في الصدور من الاعتقادات والنيات الصالحة والفاسدة ولا يخفى على الله تعالى منهم شيء حيث {إن ربهم8 بهم يومئذ لخبير} كما هو اليوم خبير إلا أنها ساعة الحساب والمجازاة فذكر فيها علم الله تعالى وخبرته بالظواهر والبواطن والضمائر والسرائر فلا يخفى على الله من ذلك شيء وسيتم الجزاء العادل بحسب هذا العلم وتلك الخبرة الإلهية. فلو علم الكفور من الناس المحب للمال هذا وأيقنه لعدل من سلوكه وأصلح من اعتقاده ومن أقواله وأعماله فالآيات دعوة إلى مراقبة الله تعالى بعد الإيمان والاستقامة على طاعته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- الترغيب في الجهاد والإعداد له كالخيل أمس، ونفاث الطائرات اليوم.
2- بيان حقيقة وهي أن الإنسان كفور لربه ونعمه عليه يذكر المصيبة إذا أصابته وينسى النعم التي غطته إلا إذا آمن وعمل صالحا.
3- بيان أن الإنسان يحب المال حبا شديدا إلا إذا هذب بالإيمان وصالح الأعمال.
4- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
__________
1 الأفراس تعدو (القرطبي) تضبح أي تحمحم إذا عدت وأصل الضبح والضباح للثعالب كالنبح والنباح للكلاب.
2 يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في العاديات أنها الإبل تعدو في الحج من عرفة إلى مزدلفة وإلى منى إلا أن الخيل أولى بهذه الصفات.
3 فسر السلف الكنود بالهلوع والجحود والجهول والحقود والمنوع، وفعله كند يكند كنودا من باب دخل يدخل دخلا أي كفر النعمة وجحدها.
4 شاهده قوله تعالى: إن ترك خيرا فللوالدين الآية. وقال عدي:
ماذا ترجي النفوس من طلب الخير وحب الحياة كا ربها
كا ربها غامها من الكرب الذي هو الغم
5 الهمزة للاستفهام الإنكاري والفاء للتفريع، والمفعول محذوف لتذهب النفس في طلبه مذاهب تقديره أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور وحصل ما في الصدور العذاب الذي هو جزاء الكفر والجحود والبخل.
6 حصل معناه جمع وأحصى أو جمع وعد ليحاسب العبد عليه.
7 بعثر أي قلب من أسفل إلى علو، والمراد إحياء ما في القبور من الأموات.
8 هذه الجملة مستأنفة علة لتحقيق الجزاء وإثباته ذلك الجزاء الذي يحصل يوم خروج الناس من قبورهم وحسابهم على أعمالهم.
********************************  ****
سورة القارعة
مكية وآياتها إحدى عشرة آية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
القارعة  (1) ما القارعة (2) وما أدراك ما القارعة (3) يوم يكون الناس كالفراش  المبثوث (4) وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش (5) فأما من ثقلت موازينه (6) فهو  في عيشة راضية (7) وأما من خفت موازينه (8) فأمه هاوية (9) وما أدراك ما  هيه (10) نار حامية (11)
شرح الكلمات:
القارعة: القيامة وسميت القارعة لأنها تقرع القلوب بأهوالها.
ما القارعة: أي أي شيء هي؟ فالاستفهام للتهويل من شأنها.
وما أدراك ما القارعة: زيادة في التهويل أمرها وتعظيمه.
كالفراش المبثوث: أي كغوغاء الجراد المنتشر يموج بعضهم في بعض.
كالعهن المنفوش: أي كالصوف المندوف هذه حالها أولا ثم تكون كثيبا مهيلا ثم تكون هباء منبثا.
في عيشة راضية: أي يرضاها صاحبها في الجنة فهي مرضية له.
فأمه هاوية: أي مأواه ومسكنه الهاوية التي يهوي فيها على رأسه وهي النار.
نار حامية: أي هي نار حامية.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {القارعة} إلى آخر السورة الكريمة تضمنت آياتها الإحدى عشرة آية  وصفا لعقيدة البعث والجزاء التي كذب بها المشركون وأنكروها وبالغوا في  إنكارها فأخبر تعالى أن القيامة التي تقرع الناس بأهوالها وعظائم ما يجري  فيها بحيث يكون الناس وهم اشرف الكائنات الأرضية يكونون في خفة أحلامهم  وحيرة عقولهم كالفراش المبثوث وهو غوغاء الجراد وتجمعه وتراكمه وانتشاره  وهو يموج بعضه فوق بعض. وتكون الجبال على رسوها وعلوها وضخامة ذواتها  كالعهن المنفوش أي كالصوف المندوف بالمنداف وهو يتطاير هنا وهناك. هذا في  أول الأمر وقد تكون كالرمل المتهيل. ثم كالهباء المنبث فإذا بعثوا ووقفوا  بين يدي ربهم لحسابهم ومجازاتهم {فمن ثقلت موازينه} أي موازين حسناته فقد  نجا من النار وهو {في عيشة راضية} أي مرضية له وهو بها راض وكيف لا وهي  الجنة دار النعيم المقيم. {وأما من خفت موازينه} أي قلت حسناته وكثرت  سيئاته أو لم يكن له حسنة بالمرة كأهل الكفر والشرك {فأمه هاوية} أي فأمه  التي تضمه إليها وتؤيه عندها هاوية بحيث يهوى فيها على أم رأسه وقوله تعالى  {وما أدراك ما هيه؟} أي هي {نار حامية} هذا الاستفهام للتهويل من شأنها  وهي كذلك لا أشد هولا منها إنها النار دار البوار والخسران أعاذنا الله  تعالى منها وعتق رقابنا منها اللهم آمين.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1-تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء بذكر صورة صادقة لها.
2-التحذير من أهوال يوم القيامة وعذاب الله تعالى فيها.
3-تقرير عقيدة وزن الأعمال صالحها وفاسدها وترتيب الجزاء عليها.
تقرير أن الناس يوم القيامة فريقان فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (887)
سور( التكاثر- العصر)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 610الى صــــ 613)


سورة التكاثر
مكية وآياتها ثماني آيات1
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهاكم التكاثر (1) حتى زرتم المقابر (2) كلا سوف تعلمون (3) ثم كلا سوف تعلمون (4) كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين (5) لترون الجحيم (6) ثم لترونها عين اليقين (7) ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم (8)
شرح الكلمات:
ألهاكم: أي شغلكم عن طاعة الله تعالى.
التكاثر: أي التباهي بكثرة المال.
حتى زرتم المقابر: أي تشاغلتم بجمع المال والتباهي بكثرته حتى متم ونقلتم إلى المقابر.
كلا: أي ما هكذا ينبغي أن تفعلوا فارتدعوا عن هذا التكاثر.
سوف تعلمون: أي إذا دخلتم قبوركم علمتم خطأكم في التكاثر في الأموال والأولاد.
كلا: أي حقا.
لو تعلمون علم اليقين: أي علما يقينيا عاقبة التكاثر لما تفاخرتم بكثرة أموالكم.
لترون الجحيم: أي النار.
يومئذ: أي يوم ترون الجحيم عين اليقين.
عن النعيم: أي تنعمتم به وتلذذتم من الصحة والفراغ والأمن والمطاعم والمشارب.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ألهاكم التكاثر2} هذا خطاب الله تعالى للمشتغلين بجمع المال وتكثيره للمباهاة به 
والتفاخر الأمر الذي ألهاهم عن طاعة الله ورسوله فماتوا ولم يقدموا لأنفسهم خيرا فقال تعالى لهم ألهاكم أي شغلكم التكاثر أي في الأموال للتفاخر بها والمباهاة بكثرتها {حتى زرتم المقابر} 3 أي بعد موتكم نقلتم إليها لتبقوا فيها إلى أن تخرجوا منها للحساب والجزاء أي يوم القيامة. وقوله لهم {كلا} أي ما هكذا ينبغي أن تفعلوا فاتدعوا عن هذا السلوك المفضي بكم إلى الهلاك والخسران. سوف تعلمون عاقبة تشاغلكم عن طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله والتزود للدار الآخرة {ثم كلا سوف 4تعلمون} كرر الوعيد والتهديد. وقوله {كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين5} أي6 حقا لو تعلمون ما تجدونه في قبوركم ويوم بعثكم ونشوركم لما تشاغلتم بالأموال وتكاثرتم فيها. وقوله {لترون الجحيم ثم لترونها عين اليقين} هذا جواب قسم نحو وعزتنا لترون الجحيم أي النار وذلك يوم القيامة المشرك يراها ويصلاها والمؤمن يراها وينجيه الله تعالى منها. ثم لترونها عين اليقين أي الأمر الذي لا شك فيه إذ يؤتى بجهنم فيراها أهل الموقف أجمعون وقوله {ثم لتسألن يومئذ} أي يوم ترون الجحيم عين اليقين {عن النعيم7} الذي كان لكم في الدنيا من صحة وفراغ وأمن وطعام وشراب. فمن أدى شكره نجا، ومن لم يؤد شكره أخذ به ولا يعفى إلا عن ثوب يستر العورة وكسرة خبز تسد الجوعة وجحر يكن من الحر والبرد وقد صح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لبي بكر وعمروا ابن التيهان "هذا من النعيم الذي تسألون عنه يوم القيامة يشير إلى بسر ورطب وماء بارد" وصح أيضا "أنه لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه وعن علمه ماذا عمل به وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه؟ "
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- التحذير من جمع المال وتكثيره مع عدم شكره وترك طاعة الله ورسوله من أجله.
2- إثبات عذاب القبر وتأكيده بقوله حتى زرتم المقابر كلا سوف تعلمون أي في القبر.
3- تقرير عقيدة البعث وحتمية الجزاء بعد الحساب والاستنطاق والاستجواب.
4- حتمية سؤال العبد عن النعم التي أنعم الله تعالى عليه بها في الدنيا فإن كان شاكرا لها فاز وإن كان كافرا لها أخذ والعياذ بالله.
__________
1 إلا البخاري فإنه يرى أنها مدنية والصحيح أنها مكية ولعل البخاري تأثر بما رواه من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأبي بكر في بستان ابن تيهان إن هذا من النعيم الذي تسألون عنه.
2 ألهاكم شغلكم قال امرؤ القيس:
فمثلك حبلى قد طرقت ومرضع
فألهيتها عن ذي تمائم محول
أي شغلتها.
3 في صحيح مسلم عن مطرف عن أبيه قال أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقرأ ألهاكم التكاثر، قال: يقول ابن آدم: مالي مالي وهل لك يا بن آدم من مالك إلا ما أكلت فأفنيت، أو لبست فأبليت، أو تصدقت فأمضيت وما سوى ذلك فذاهب وتاركه للناس. وروى البخاري قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو أن لابن آدم واديا من ذهب لأحب أن يكون له واديان ولن يملأ فاه إلا التراب، ويتوب الله على من تاب.
4 هذه الجملة توكيد للأولى وهي سوف تعلمون، ومفعول تعلمون محذوف تقديره تعلمون سوء مغبة لهوكم بالتكاثر مشغولين عن طاعة الله ورسوله مشغولين بجمع الأموال والتكاثر بها.
5 جواب لو تعلمون علم اليقين محذوف كما حذفت الأول تقديره لتبين لكم حال مفظع عظيم والإضافة في علم اليقين إضافة بيانية لأن اليقين علم.
6 وجائز أن تكون كلاهما كالأولى للردع والزجر وكونها بمعنى حقا أولى.
7 اختلف في تحديد النعيم المذكور الذي نسأل عنه يوم القيامة فقيل له الأمن والصحة وقيل الصحة والفراغ، وقيل شبع البطون وبارد الشراب وظلال المساكن. وفي البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ".
*****************************
سورة العصر
مكية وآياتها ثلاث آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والعصر (1) إن الأنسان لفي خسر (2) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر (3)
شرح الكلمات:
والعصر: أي الدهر كله.
إن الإنسان: أي جنس الإنسان كله.
لفي خسر: أي في نقصان وخسران إذ حياته هي رأس ماله فإذا مات ولم يؤمن ولم يعمل صالحا خسر كل الخسران.
وتواصوا بالحق: أي أوصى بعضهم بعضا باعتقاد الحق وقوله والعمل به.
وتواصوا بالصبر: أي أوصى بعضهم بعضا بالصبر على اعتقاد الحق وقوله والعمل به.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {والعصر1} الآيات الثلاث تضمنت هذه الآيات حكما ومحكوما عليه ومحكوما به فالحكم هو ما حكم به تعالى على الإنسان2 كل الإنسان من النقصان والخسران والمحكوم عليه هو الإنسان ابن آدم والمحكوم به هو الخسران لمن لم يؤمن ويعمل صالحا والربح والنجاة من الخسران لمن آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر فقوله تعالى {والعصر}
هو قسم أقسم الله به والعصر هو الدهر كله ليله ونهاره وصبحه ومساؤه وجواب القسم قوله تعالى {إن الأنسان لفي خسر} أي نقصان وهلكة وخسران إذ يعيش في كبد ويموت على جهنم فيخسر كل شيء حتى نفسه التي بين جنبيه وقوله {إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات} فهؤلاء استثناهم الله تعالى من الخسر فهم رابحون غير خاسرين وذلك بدخولهم الجنة دار السعادة والمراد من الإيمان الإيمان بالله ورسوله وما جاء به رسوله من الهدى ودين الحق والمراد من العمل الصالح الفرائض والسنن والنوافل، وقوله {وتواصوا بالحق} أي باعتقاده وقوله والعمل به وذلك باتباع الكتاب والسنة، وقوله {وتواصوا بالصبر3} أي أوصى بعضهم بعضا بالحق اعتقادا وقولا وعملا وبالصبر على ذلك حتى يموت أحدهم وهو يعتقد الحق ويقول به ويعمل بما جاء فيه فالإسلام حق والكتاب حق والرسول حق فهم بذلك يؤمنون ويعملون ويتواصون بالثبات على ذلك حتى الموت.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- فضيلة سورة العصر لاشتمالها على طريق النجاة في ثلاث آيات حتى قال الإمام الشافعي لو ما أنزل الله تعالى على خلقه حجة إلا هذه السورة لكفتهم.
2- بيان مصير الإنسان الكافر وأنه الخسران التام.
3- بيان فوز أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح المجتنبين للشرك والمعاصي.
4- وجوب التواصي بالحق والتواصي بالصبر بين المسلمين.
__________
1 ذكر أهل التفسير في تحديد كلمة العصر أقوالا منها أنها صلاة العصر لأنها الصلاة الوسطى، ومنها عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وما في التفسير أعم وأولى.
2 الإنسان (أل) فيه لاستغراق الجنس إلا أنه خاص بالموجودين في زمن النزول للآية ومن بلغته الدعوة الإسلامية، أما من كانوا قبل نزول الآية وظهور الإسلام فلا يدخلون في عموم لفظ الإنسان ولو قيل بالعموم لكان حقا أيضا.
3 حقيقة الصبر منع المرء نفسه مما هو مناف لطاعة الله ورسوله فعلا أو تركا.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (888)
سور( الهمزة - الفيل)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 614الى صــــ 616)


سورة الهمزة
مكية وآياتها تسع آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ويل لكل همزة لمزة (1) الذي جمع مالا وعدده (2) يحسب أن ماله أخلده (3) كلا لينبذن في الحطمة (4) وما أدراك ما الحطمة (5) نار الله الموقدة (6) التي تطلع على الأفئدة (7) إنها عليهم مؤصدة (8) في عمد ممددة (9)
شرح الكلمات:
ويل لكل همزة لمزة: كلمة يطلب بها العذاب وواد في جهنم الهمزة كثير الهمز واللمز كذلك وهم الطعانون المظهرون العيوب للإفساد.
جمع مالا وعدده: أي أحصاه وأعده لحوادث الدهر.
يحسب أن ماله أخلده: أي يجعله خالدا في الحياة لا يموت.
كلا: أي ليس الأمر كما يزعم ويظن.
لينبذن: أي ليطرحن في الحطمة.
في الحطمة: أي النار التي تحطم كل ما يلقى فيها.
تطلع على الأفئدة: أي تشرف على القلوب فتحرقها.
مؤصدة: أي مغلقة مطبقة.
في عمد ممددة: أي يعذبون في النار بأعمدة ممدة.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ويل لكل همزة لمزة} 1 يتوعد الرب تبارك وتعالى بواد في جهنم يسيل بصديد أهل النار وقيوحهم كل همزة لمزة2 أي كل مغتاب عياب ممن يمشون بالنميمة ويبغون للبراء العيب وقوله {الذي جمع مالا وعدده يحسب أن ماله أخلده} هذا وصف آخر لتلك الهمزة اللمزة وهو أنه {جمع مالا} كثيرا من حرام وحلال {وعدده} أي أحصاه وعرف مقداره وأعده لحوادث الدهر كما يزعم. {يحسب أن ماله أخلده} أي يظن أنه لا يموت لكثرة أمواله ومتى كان المال ينجي من الموت؟ إنه الغرور في الحياة، لو كان المال يخلد أحدا لأخلد قارون، وقوله تعالى {كلا} 3 لا يخلده ماله بل وعزتنا وجلالنا {لينبذن} 4 أي يطرحن {في الحطمة} النار المستعرة التي تحطم كل ما يلقى فيها وقوله تعالى {وما أدراك ما الحطمة} 5 هذا الاستفهام لتعظيم أمرها وتهويل شأنها، وبينها تعالى بقوله {نار الله الموقدة} أي المستعرة المتأججة، {التي تطلع على 
الأفئدة} أي تشرف على القلوب فتحرقها، وقوله تعالى {إنها عليهم مؤصدة} 6 أي إن النار على أولئك الهمازين اللمازين مطبقة مغلقة الأبواب وقوله تعالى {في عمد ممددة} أي يعذبون في النار بعمد ممددة، والله أعلم كيف يكون تعذيبهم7 بها إذ لم يطلعنا الله تعالى على كيفيته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- التحذير من الغيبة والنميمة.
3- التنديد بالمغترين بالأموال المعجبين بها.
بيان شدة عذاب النار وفظاعته.
__________
1 قال ابن عباس هم المشاءون بالنميمة المفسدون بين الأحبة الباغون للبرآء العيب.
2 قال عطاء بن أبي رياح: الهمزة الذي يغتاب ويطعن في وجه الرجل، واللمزة الذي يغتابه من خلقه إذا غاب قال حسان:
همزتك فاختضعت بذل نفس
بقافية تأجج كالشواظ
3 كلا رد لما توهمه الكافر وردع له وزجر على اعتقاده وقوله إذ كلاهما فاسد باطل.
4 اللام موطئة للقسم.
5 الحطمة دركة من درك النار قيل أنها الثانية وقيل الرابعة أو هي اسم من أسماء جهنم.
6 يقال آصدت الباب إذا أغلقته قاله مجاهد ومنه قول الشاعر (الرقيات)
إن ي القصر لو دخلنا غزالا
مصفقا موصدا عليه الحجاب
فمصفقا وموصدا بمعنى واحد وهو مغلق.
7 في عمد أي موثقين في عمد كما يوثق المسجون المغلظ عليه من رجليه في فلقة ذات ثقب يدخل في رجليه والعمد اسم جمع عمود، والعمود خشبة والممددة المجعولة طويلة جدا.
******************************  *
سورة الفيل
مكية وآياتها خمس آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل (1) ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل (2) وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل (3) ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل (4) فجعلهم كعصف مأكول (5)
شرح الكلمات:
ألم تر كيف فعل ربك: أي ألم ينته إلى علمك فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل.
بأصحاب الفيل: أي محمود وهي أكبرها ومعه اثنا عشر فيلا وصاحبها أبرهة.
ألم يجعل كيدهم: أي في هدم الكعبة.
في تضليل: أي في خسار وهلاك.
أبابيل: أي جماعات جماعات.
من سجيل: أي طين مطبوخ.
كعصف مأكول: أي كورق زرع أكلته الدواب وداسته بأرجلها.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {ألم 1تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل2} إلى قوله {مأكول} هي خمس آيات تضمنت الحديث عن حادث جلل وقع أمام3 ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلاصته أن أبرهة الأشرم والي اليمن من قبل ملك الحبشة قد رأى أن يبني بيتا في صنعاء اليمن يدعو العرب إلى حجه بدل حجهم البيت الحرام والقصد من ذاك تحويل التجارة والمكاسب من مكة إلى اليمن وعرض هذا على الملك الحبشي فوافق وسره ذلك ولما بني البيت (الكنيسة) وسماها القليس لم يبن مثلها في تاريخها جاء رجل قرشي فتغوط فيها ولطخ جدرانها بالعذرة غضبا منه، وذهب فلما رآها أبرهة الأشرم بتلك الحال استشاط غيظا وجهز جيشا لغزو مكة وهدم الكعبة وكان معه ثلاثة عشر فيلا ومن بينها فيل يدعى محمود وهو أكبرها وساروا ما وقف في وجههم حي من أحياء العرب إلا قاتلوه وهزموه حتى انتهوا إلى قرب مكة وجرت سفارة بينهم وبين شيخ مكة عبد المطلب بن هاشم جد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتهت المفاوضات بأن يرد أبرهة إبل عبد المطلب ثم هو وشأنه بالكعبة وأمر رجال مكة أن يخلوا البلد ويلتحقوا برؤوس الجبال بنسائهم وأطفالهم خشية المعرة تلحقهم من الجيش الغازي والظالم، وما هي إلا أن تحرك جيش أبرهة ووصل إلى وادي محسر وهو في وسط الوادي سائر وغذا بفرق من الطير فرقة بعد أخرى ترسل على ذلك الجيش حجارة الواحدة ما بين الحمصة والعدسة في الحجم وما تسقط الحجرة على رجل إلا ذاب وتناثر لحمه فهلكوا وفر أبرهة ولحمه يتناثر فهلك في الطريق وكانت هذه نصرة من الله لسكان حرمه وحماة بيته ومن ثم ما زالت العرب تحترم الكعبة والحرم وسكانه إلى اليوم. وقوله تعالى {ألم تر كيف} يخاطب تعالى رسوله مذكرا إياه بفعله الجبار في إهلاك الجبابرة فأين قوة ظلمة قريش كالعاص بن وائل وعمرو بن هشام والوليد وعقبة من قوة أبرهة وأبادها الله تعالى في ساعة فاصبر يا محمد ولا تحمل لهؤلاء الأعداء هما فإنما لهم ساعة فكانت السورة عبارة عن ذكرى للعظة والاعتبار. وهذا شرح الآيات {ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل} أي ألم ينته إلى علمك فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل. {ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل} أي ألم يجعل ما كادوه لبيتنا وحرمنا في خسارة وضلال فلم يجنوا إلا الخزي والدمار {وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل} أي جماعات جماعات كانت تشاهد وهي 
تخرج من البحر يشاهدها رجال مكة المعتصمون بقمم الجبال إذ تمر فوقهم وهي تحمل حجارة من سجيل3 كل طائر يحمل ثلاثة أحجار كالحمصة والعدسة واحدة بمنقاره واثنتين بمخلبيه كل واحدة في مخلب ترميهم بها فتتفتت لحومهم وتتناثر فجعلهم كعصف مأكول أي كزرع دخلته ماشية فأكلت عصفه أي ورقه وكسرت قائمه وهشمته فكانت آية من آيات الله تعالى.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تسلية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عما يلاقيه من ظلم كفار قريش.
2- تذكير قريش بفعل الله عز وجل تخويفا لهم وترهيبا.
3- مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى في تدبيره لخلقه وبطشه بأعدائه.
__________
1 الاستفهام تقريري والمخاطب هنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلا خلاف (وكيف) جائز أن تكون مجردة عن الاستفهام وهي في محل نصب على المفعول به لتر.
2 الفيل أنثاه فيلة ويجمع على أفيال وفيول وفيلة، وصاحبه فيال.
3 حجارة من طين طبخت من نار جهنم وسجيل أصلها سجين بالنون فأبدلت لاما كما أبدلت في أصيلان بأصيلال قال الشاعر:
ورجلة يضربون البيض عن عرض
ضربا تواصت به الأبطال سجينا

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (889)
سور(قريش - الماعون)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 617الى صــــ 620)


**سورة قريش
مكية وآياتها أربع آيات**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لإيلاف قريش (1) إيلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف (2) فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت (3) الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف (4)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
لإيلاف: الإيلاف مصدر آلفه الشيء يؤالفه إيلافا إذا اعتادوه وزالت الكلفة عنه والنفرة منه.
قريش1: هم ولد النضر بن كنانة وهم قبائل شتى.
رحلة الشتاء: أي إلى اليمن.
والصيف: أي إلى الشام.
فليعبدوا: أي إن لم يعبدوا الله لسائر نعمه فليعبدوه لتحبيب هاتين الرحلتين إليهم.
رب هذا البيت: أي مالك البيت الحرام ورب كل شيء.
الذي أطعمهم من جوع: أي من أجل البيت الحرام.
وآمنهم من خوف: أي من أجل البيت الحرام.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {لإيلاف قريش} 2 هذا الجار والمجرور متعلق بكلام قبله وهو فعلت ما فعلت بأصحاب الفيل لإيلاف قريش رحلتيهم، أو أعجبوا لإيلاف قريش رحلتهم والرحلتان هما رحلة في الشتاء إلى اليمن، ورحلة في الصيف إلى الشام وذلك للاتجار وجلب الأرزاق إلى بلادهم التي ليست هي بذات زرع ولا صناعة فإيلافهم هاتين الرحلتين كان بتدبير الله تعالى ليعيش سكان حرمه وبلده في رغد من العيش فهي نعمة من نعم الله تعالى وعليه {فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي أطعمهم من جوع3} بما هيأ لهم من أسباب {وآمنهم من خوف} كذلك ولم يعدلون عن عبادته إلى عبادة الأصنام والأوثان فالله أحق أن يعبدوه إذ هو الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف بما ألقى في قلوب العرب من احترام الحرم وسكانه وتعظيمه وتعظيمهم فتمكنوا من السفر إلى خارج بلادهم والعودة إليها في أمن وطمأنينة قال تعالى جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياما للناس أي لقريش تقوم مصالحهم عليها لما ألقى في قلوب العرب4 من تعظيم واحترام أهله.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- مظاهر تدبير الله تعالى وحكمته ورحمته فسبحانه من إله حكيم رحيم.
2- بيان إفضال الله تعالى على قريش وإنعامه عليها الأمر الذي تطلب شكرها ولم تشكر فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بتركها للشكر.
3- وجوب عبادة الله تعالى وترك عبادة من سواه.
4- وجوب الشكر على النعم وشكرها حمدا لله تعالى عليها والثناء عليه بها وصرفها في مرضاته.
5- الإطعام من الجوع والتأمين من الخوف عليهما مدار كامل أجهزة الدولة فأرقى الدول اليوم وقبل اليوم لم تستطع أن تحقق لشعوبها هاتين النعمتين نعمة العيش الرغد والأمن التام.
__________**
1 قريش لقب الجد الذي يجمع بطون قريش كافة وهو فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة. وأما ما فوق فهر فهم من كنانة ولقب بقريش تصغير قرش بفتح القاف وسكون الراء والنسبة إليه قرشي وهل اشتقاق قرش من التقريش الذي هو الاكتساب أو التجمع أو نسبة إلى القرش وهو سمكة بحرية قوية والنسبة إلى قرش قرشي وقريش تصرف إن أريد الحي وتمنع إن أريد القبيلة ورجح القرطبي أن يكون قريش بن النضر بن كنانة. فكل من كان من ولد النضر فهو قرشي ورجحه للحديث: (إنا ولد النضر بن كنانة لا نقفو أمنا ولا ننتفي من أبينا) وبالتأمل لا توجد منافاة إذ قبائل قريش تعود إلى النضر بن كنانة.
2 الإيلاف مصدر آلف يؤلف إيلافا قال الشاعر:
المنعمين إذ النجوم تغيرت
والظاعنين لرحلة الإيلاف
وأما ألفه يألفه إلفا والافا، فقد فرأ به أبو جعفر لإلف قريش، وقد جمع بين المصدرين الشاعر في قوله:
أزعمتم أن إخوتكم قريش
لهم إلف وليس لكم إلاف
ولام الجر في متعلقها ثلاث احتمالات ذكر في التفسير منها اثنان، والثالث أنها متعلقة بـ فليعبدوا: كأنه قال آلف الله قريشا إيلافا فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت، ويقدر شرط محذوف أي إذا كان الأمر كذلك فليعبدوا، ويرجح الأول لمصحف أبي بن كعب، إذ لم يفصل فيه بين السورتين. وكذا قراءة عمر إذ صلى المغرب يوما فقرأ في الأولى بالتين وفي الثانية بالفيل وقريش ولم يفصل بينهما بالبسملة، ولا مانع منه وهو أوضح.
3 إنما هي استجابة الله دعوة إبراهيم: رب اجعل هذا البلد آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات.
4 مصداق قوله تعالى: {أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء رزقا من لدنا} .**
****************************
**سورة الماعون
مكية الأوائل مدنية الأواخر
وآياتها تسع آيات**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين (1) فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم (2) ولا يحض على طعام المسكين (3) فويل للمصلين (4)
الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون (5) الذين هم يراؤون (6) ويمنعون الماعون (7)**
**شرح الكلمات:**
أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين: أي هل عرفته والدين ثواب الله وعقابه يوم القيامة.
فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم: أي فهو ذلك الذي يدفع اليتيم عن حقه بعنف.
ولا يحض على طعام المسكين: أي لا يحض نفسه ولا غيره على إطعام المساكين.
فويل للمصلين: أي العذاب الشديد للمصلين الساهين عن صلاتهم.
عن صلاتهم ساهون: أي يؤخرونها عن أوقاتها.
يراءون: أي يراءون بصلاتهم وأعمالهم الناس فلم يخلصوا لله تعالى في ذلك.
ويمنعون الماعون: أي لا يعطون من سألهم ماعونا كالأبرة والقدر والمنجل ونحوه مما ينتفع به ويرد بعينه كسائر الأدوات المنزلية.
**معنى الآيات:**
قوله تعالى {أرأيت1 الذي يكذب بالدين2 فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم ولا يحض على طعام المسكين} هذه الآيات الثلاث نزلت بمكة في العاص بن وائل والوليد بن المغيرة وأضرابهم من عتاة قريش وكفارها فهذه الآيات تعرض بهم وتندد بسلوكهم وتوعدهم فقوله تعالى {أرأيت} يا رسولنا الذي يكذب بالدين وهو الجزاء في الآخرة على الحسنات والسيئات فهو ذاك الذي يدع اليتيم أي يدفعه بعنف عن حقه ولا يعطيه إياه احتقارا له وتكبرا عليه ولا يحض على طعام المسكين أي ولا يحث ولا يحض نفسه ولا غيره على إطعام الفقراء والمساكين وذلك ناتج عن عدم إيمانه بالدين أي بالحساب والجزاء في الدار الآخرة وهذه صفة كل ظالم مانع للحق لا يرحم ولا يشفق إذ لو آمن بالجزاء في الدار الآخرة لعمل لها بترك الشر وفعل الخير فمن أراد أن يرى مكذبا بالدين فإنه يراه في الظلمة المعتدين القساة القلوب الذين لا يرحمون ولا يعطون ولا يحسنون وقوله تعالى {فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الذين هم يراؤون ويمنعون الماعون} هذه الآيات الأربع نزلت في بعض منافقي المدينة النبوية فلذا نصف السورة مكي ونصفها مدني وقوله تعالى {فويل للمصلين3 الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون} هذا وعيد شديد لهم إذ الويل واد في جهنم يسيل من صديد أهل النار وقيوحهم وهو أشد العذاب إذ كانوا يغمسون فيه أو يطعمون ويشربون منه. ومعنى عن صلاتهم ساهون أنهم غافلون عنها لا يذكرونها فكثيرا ما تفوتهم ويخرج وقتها وأغلب حالهم أنهم لا يصلونها إلا عند قرب خروج وقتها هذا وصف آخر أنهم {يراؤون} بصلاتهم وبكل أعمالهم أي يصلون وينفقون ليراهم المؤمنون فيقولوا أنهم مؤمنون وبالمراءاة يدرءون عن أنفسهم القتل والسبي وثالث أنهم {ويمنعون الماعون} فإذا استعارهم مؤمن ماعونا للحاجة به لا يعيرون ويعتذرون بمعاذير باطلة فلا يعيرون فأسا ولا منجلا ولا قدرا ولا أية آنية أو ماعون لأنهم يبغضون المؤمنين ولا يريدون أن ينفعوهم بشيء فيحرمونهم من إعارة شيء ينتفعون به ويردونه عليهم.
**هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:**
1- تقرير عقيدة البعث والجزاء.
2- أيما قلب خلا من عقيدة البعث والجزاء إلا وصاحبه شر الخلق لا خير فيه البتة.
3- التنديد بالذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ويدفعونهم عن حقوقهم استصغارا لهم واحتقارا.
4- التنديد والوعيد للذين يتهاونون بالصلاة ولا يبالون في أي وقت صلوها وهو من علامات النفاق والعياذ بالله.
5- منع الماعون من صفات المنافقين والمانع لما المسلمون في حاجة إليه ليس منهم لحديث من لم يهتم بأمور المسلمين فليس منهم فكيف بالذي يمنعهم ما هو فضل عنده وهم في حاجة إليه؟.
__________**
1 الاستفهام للتعجب هنا من حال المكذبين بالجزاء وما أورثهم التكذيب من سوء الصنيع قرأ نافع أرأيت بتسهيل الهمزة بعد الراء ألفا وحققها حفص والجمهور.
2 في الكلام حذف تقديره أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين. أمصيب هو أم مخطئ والجواب قطعا مخطيء وخطأه كفره وشركه وعداوته للإسلام ونبيه وأهله وجزاؤه سيكون جحيما وعذابا أليما وإذا كان هذا العذاب بسبب كفره وأذاه للمؤمنين إذا فويل للمنافقين المصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الذين يراءون ويمنعون الماعون لظلمة قلوبهم بالكفر والشرك الذي يخفونه.
3 الفاء للتفريع والترتيب والتسبب. والسؤال: على أي شيء تفرع ما بعدها على ما قبلها. والآيات نزلت بالمدينة في المنافقين وما قبلها نزل في المشركين في مكة؟ والجواب تقدم في رقم (2) قبل هذا الرقم.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (890)
سور(الكوثر - الكافرون)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 621الى صــــ 624)

سورة الكوثر1
مكية وآياتها ثلاث آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا أعطيناك الكوثر (1) فصل لربك وانحر (2) إن شانئك هو الأبتر (3)
شرح الكلمات:
إنا أعطيناك الكوثر: أي إنا رب العزة والجلال وهبناك يا نبينا الكوثر أي نهرا في الجنة.
فصل لربك وانحر: أي فاشكر ذلك بصلاتك لربك المنعم عليك وحده وانحر له وحده.
إن شانئك: أي مبغضك.
هو الأبتر: أي الأقل الأذل المنقطع عقبه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إنا أعطيناك الكوثر2 فصل لربك وانحر إن شانئك هو الأبتر} هذه الآيات الثلاث 
مختصة برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ هو المخاطب بها وأنها تحمل طابع التعزية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد روي أنه لما مات ابن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القاسم قال العاص بن وائل السهمي بتر محمد أو هو أبتر أي لا عقب له بعده فأنزل الله تعالى هذه السورة تحمل الرد على العاص والتعزية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والبشرى له ولأمته بالكوثر الذي هو نهر في الجنة حافتاه من الذهب ومجراه على الدر والياقوت وتربته أطيب من المسك وماؤه أحلى من العسل وأبيض من الثلج، ومن الكوثر يملأ الحوض الذي في عرصات القيامة ولا يرده إلا الصالحون من أمته صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقوله تعالى {إنا أعطيناك} أي خصصناك بالكوثر3 الذي هو نهر في4 الجنة من أعظم أنهارها مع الخير الكثير الذي وهبه الله تعالى لك من النبوة والدين الحق ورفع الذكر والمقام المحمود وقوله {فصل لربك وانحر} 5 أي فاشكر هذا الإنعام بأن تصلي لربك وحده ولا تشرك به غيره وكذا النحر فلا تذبح لغيره تعالى وفي هذا تعليم لأمته وهل المراد من الصلاة صلاة العيد والنحر الأضحية لا مانع من دخول هذا في سائر الصلوات والنسك وقوله تعالى إن شانئك هو الأبتر6 أي إن مبغضك في كل زمان ومكان هو الأقل الأذل المنقطع النسل والعقب.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان إكرام لله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- تأكيد أحاديث الكوثر وأنه نهر في الجنة.
3- وجوب الإخلاص في العبادات كلها لاسيما الصلاة والنحر.
4- مشروعية الدعاء على الظالم.
__________
1 وتسمى سورة النحر.
2 روى مسلم عن أنس بن مالك قال بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم بين أظهرنا إذا أغفى إغفاءة ثم رفع رأسه وقال أنزلت علي آنفا سورة فقرأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {إنا أعطيناك الكوثر2 فصل لربك وانحر إن شانئك هو الأبتر} ، ثم قال أتدرون من الكوثر؟ قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم فإنه نهر وعدنيه ربي عز وجل عليه خير كثير هو حوض ترد عليه أمتي يوم القيامة" وظاهر هذه الرواية أن سورة الكوثر مدنية ولا مانع من نزولها مرتين مرة بمكة وأخرى بالمدينة.
3 لفظ الكوثر يطلق عربية على الخير الكثير كما هي صيغة فوعل نحو النوفل من النفل والجوهر من الجهر والعرب تسمي كل شيء كثير في العدد والقدر كوثرا والكوثر الذي أعطيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهر في الجنة كما في البخاري والنبوة والكتاب والعلم والحكمة.
4 في الحديث البخاري دخلت الجنة فإذا أنا بنهر حافتاه خيام اللؤلؤ فضربت بيدي إلى ما يجري فيه الماء فإذا مسك أظفر قلت ما هذا يا جبريل؟ قال هذا الكوثر الذي أعطاك الله عز وجل.
5 في الآية دليل على وجوب تقديم صلاة العيد على النحر وهو ما عليه جمهور الفقهاء وجائز أن يكون المراد من صل لربك وانحر أي صل صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة وانحر هديك بمنى.
6 الأبتر حقيقته: المقطوع بعضه وغلب على المقطوع ذنبه من الدواب ويستعار لمن نقص منه ما هو من الخير في نظر الناس تشبيه بالدواب المقطوع أذنابها ومنه الخبطة البتراء التي لم يحمد فيها الله ولم يصل فيها على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
******************************  *********
سورة الكافرون
مكية وآياتها ست آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل يا أيها الكافرون (1) لا أعبد ما تعبدون (2) ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد (3) ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم) (4) ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد (5) لكم دينكم ولي دين (6)
شرح الكلمات:
قل: أي يا رسول الله.
يا أيها الكافرون: أي المشركون وهم الوليد والعاص وابن خلف والأسود بن المطلب.
لا أعبد ما تعبدون: أي من الآلهة الباطلة الآن.
ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد: أي الآن.
ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم: أي في المستقبل أبدا.
ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد: أي في المستقبل أبدا لعلم الله تعالى بذلك.
لكم دينكم: أي ما أنتم عليه من الوثنية سوف لا تتركونها أبدا حتى تهلكوا.
ولي دين: أي الإسلام فلا أتركه أبدا.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قل يا أيها الكافرون} 1 الآيات الست الكريمات نزلت ردا على اقتراح تقدم به بعض المشركين وهم الوليد بن المغيرة والعاص بن وائل السهمي, والأسود بن المطلب وأمية بن خلف مفاده أن يعبد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معهم آلهتهم سنة ويعبدون معه إلهه سنة مصالحة بينهم وبينه وإنهاء للخصومات في نظرهم, ولم يجبهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء حتى نزلت هذه السورة {قل يا أيها الكافرون} أي قل يا رسولنا لهؤلاء المقترحين الباطل يا أيها الكافرون بالوحي الإلهي والتوحيد 
المشركون في عبادة اله تعالى أصناما وأوثانا {لا أعبد ما تعبدون} الآن كما اقترحتم {ولا أنتم عابدون} الآن {ما أعبد} لما قضاه الله لكم بذلك, {ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم} في المستقبل أبدا {ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد} في المستقبل أبدا لأن ربي حكم فيكم بالموت على الكفر والشرك حتى تدخلوا النار لما علمه من قلوبكم وأحوالكم وقبح سلوككم وفساد أعمالكم {لكم دينكم} لا أتابعكم عليه {ولي دين} لا تتابعونني عليه. بهذا أيأس الله رسوله من إيمان هذه الجماعة التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطمع في إيمانهم وأيأس المشركين من الطمع في موافقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على مقترحهم الفاسد, وقد هلك هؤلاء المشركون على الكفر فلم يؤمن منهم أحد فمنهم من هلك في بدر ومنهم من هلك في مكة على الكفر والشرك وصدق الله العظيم فيما أخبر به عنهم أنهم لا يعبدون الله عبادة نجيهم من عذابه وتدخلهم رحمته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- تقرير عقيدة القضاء والقدر وأن الكافر من كفر أزلا والمؤمن من آمن أزلا.
2- ولاية الله تعالى لرسوله عصمته من قبول اقتراح المشركين الباطل.
3- تقرير وجود المفاصلة بين أهل الإيمان وأهل الكفر والشرك.
__________
1 ورد في فضل هذه السورة أنها تعدل ربع القرآن كسورة الزلزلة وصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقرؤها في الشفع في الركعة الثانية ويقرأ في الأولى بالأعلى, وصح أنه كان يقرأ بها وبالصمد في ركعتي الطواف.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (891)
سور(النصر - المسد)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 625الى صــــ 627)

سورة النصر
مدنية وآياتها ثلاث آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح (1) ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا (2) فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا (3)
شرح الكلمات:
إذا جاء نصر الله: أي نصر الله نبيه محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على أعدائه المشركين.
والفتح: أي فتح مكة.
في دين الله أفواجا: أي في الإسلام جماعات جماعات.
فسبح بحمد ربك: أي نزهه عن الشريك ملتبسا بحمده.
واستغفره: أي اطلب منه المغفرة توبة منك إليه.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {إذا جاء1 نصر الله} 2 الآيات الثلاث المباركات نزلت في أخريات أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تحمل علامة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قرب أجله فقوله تعالى {إذا جاء نصر الله} أي لك يا رسولنا فأصبحت تنتصر على أعدائك في كل معركة تخوضها معهم وجاءك الفتح فتح مكة ففتحها الله عليك وأصبحت دار إسلام بعد أن كانت دار كفر3, {ورأيت الناس} من سكان اليمن وغيرهم {يدخلون في} دينك الدين الإسلامي {أفواجا} وجماعات جماعة بعد أخرى بعد أن كانوا يدخلون فرادى واحدا واحدا وهم خائفون إذا تم هذا ورأيته {فسبح4 بحمد ربك} شكرا له على نعمة النصر والفتح ودخول الناس في دينك وانتهاء دين المشركين الباطل. {واستغفره} أي اطلب منه المغفرة لما فرط منك مما هو ذنب في حقك لقربك وكمال علمك وأما غيرك فليس هو بالذنب الذي يستغفر منه ويناب إلى الله تعالى منه وقوله تعالى {إنه كان توابا} أي إن الله تعالى الذي أمرك بالاستغفار توبة إليه كان توابا على عباده يقبل توبتهم ويغفر ذنوبهم ويرحمهم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- مشروعية نعي الميت إلى أهله ولكن بدون إعلان وصوت عال.
2- وجوب الشكر عند تحقق النعمة ومن ذلك سجدة الشكر.
3- مشروعية قول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي في الركوع.
__________
1 الإجماع على أن آخر سورة نزلت جميعا هي سورة النصر هذه قاله بن عباس كما في صحيح المسلم.
2 النصر: العون مأخوذ من قولهم نصر الغيث الأرض إذا أعان نباتها ومنع من قحطها قال الشاعر:
إذا انسلخ الشهر الحرام فودعي
بلاد تميم وانصري أرض عامر
3 روي أن العرب قالت: أما إذا ظفر محمد بأهل الحرم وقد كان الله أجارهم من أصحاب الفيل فليس لكم به يدان, فكانوا يسلمون أفواجا أمة أمة, والأمة أربعون رجلا.
4 روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر من قول سبحان الله وبحمده استغفر الله وأتوب إليه: قالت فقلت يا رسول الله أراك تكثر من قول سبحان الله وبحمده, استغفر الله وأتوب إليه: قال خبرني ربي بأني سأرى علامة في أمتي فإذا رأيتها أكثرت من قول سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه فقد رأيتها: إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح.. الخ.
وصح أنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في ركوعه ," سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي".
******************************  *******
سورة المسد
مكية وآياتها خمس آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب (1) ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب (2) سيصلى نارا ذات لهب (3) وامرأته حمالة الحطب (4) في جيدها حبل من مسد (5)
شرح الكلمات:
تبت يدا أبي لهب: أي خسرت يدا أبي لهب بن عبد المطلب أي خسر عمله.
وتب: أيخسر هو بذاته إذ هو من أهل النار.
ما أغنى عنه ماله: أي أي شيء أغنى عنه ماله لما سخط الله تعالى عليه وعذبه في الدنيا والآخرة.
وما كسب: أي من المال والولد وغيرهما.
سيصلى نارا: أي يدخل نارا يصطلي بحرها ولفحها.
ذات لهب: أي توقد واشتعال.
وامرأته: أي أم جميل العوراء.
حمالة الحطب: أي تحمل شوك السعدان وتلقيه في طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذية له وكرها.
في جيدها: أي في عنقها.
حبل من مسد: أي من ليف.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {تبت يدا أبي لهب} الآيات الخمس المباركات نزلت ردا على أبي لهب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ صح أنه لما نزلت آية {وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين} من سورة الشعراء طلع صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جبل الصفا ونادى: واصباحاه واصباحاه فاجتمع الناس حوله فقال لهم إني لكم نذير مبين بين يدي عذاب شديد: قولوا لا إله إلا الله كلمة تملكون بها العرب وتدين بها العجم. فنطق أبو هب فقال:
ألهذا جمعتنا تبا لك طول اليوم فأنزل الله1 تعالى ردا عليه {تبت يدا أبي لهب2} أي خسر أو لهب وخسر كل شيء له وهذه جملة دعائية ولذا هلك بمرض3 خطير لم يتمكنوا من غسله فأراقوا عليه الماء, فقط وقوله {وتب} إخبار من الله تعالى بهلاك عبد العزى أبي لهب وقوله {ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب4} أي لما سخط الله عليه وأدخله ناره لم يغن عنه أي لم يدفع عنه العذاب ماله ولا ولده. وقوله تعالى {سيصلى نارا ذات لهب} أي توقد وتأجج. {وامرأته} أم جميل العوراء {حمالة الحطب5} حيث كانت تأتي بشوك السعدان وتضعه في طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذهابه إلى صلاة الصبح بالمسجد الحرام. وقوله تعالى {في جيدها حبل من مسد} أي في6 عنقها حبل من ليف النخل أو مسد الشجر الدوم بهذا حكم الله تعالى على أعدائه وأعداء رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- بيان حكم الله بأبي لهب وإبطال كيده الذي كان يكيده لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- لا يغني المال ولا الولد عن العبد شيئا من عذاب الله إذا عمل بمساخطه وترك مراضيه.
3- حرمة أذية المؤمنين مطلقا.
4- عدم إغناء القرابة شيئا مع الشرك والكفر إذ أبو لهب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في النار ذات اللهب.
__________
1 صح أنه لما سمعت امرأة أبي لهب ما نزل فيها وزوجها من القرآن أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في المسجد عند الكعبة ومعه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وفي يدها فهر من حجارة فلما وقفت عليه أخذ الله بصرها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا ترى إلا أبا بكر, فقالت يا أبا بكر أين صاحبك قد بلغني أنه يهجوني. والله لو جدته لضربته بهذا الفهر، والله إني لشاعرة: مذمما عصينا وأمره أبينا، ثم انصرفت فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله أما تراها رأتك؟ قال: ما رأتني لقد أخذ الله بصرها عني.
2 سمي أبو لهب بأبي لهب وكان اسمه عبد العزى فسمي باللهب لحسنه وإشراق وجهه: وقال العلماء سمي بابي لهب لمعان أربع والذي أراه أنه سمي بقضاء وقدر أبا لهب ليكون من أهل النار نظيره اختيار الشيوعيين اليوم شعار الحمرة، وكلمة اليسار، لما سبق أنهم أهل النار وأصحاب الشمال وهم أهل النار.
3 يسمى المرض الذي أصابه الله به مرض العدسة فمات وأقام ثلاثة أيام لم يدفن حتى أنتن ثم إن ولده غسلوه بالماء من بعيد مخافة عدوى العدسة؟ إذ كانت العرب تتقي هذا المرض كما يتقى الطاعون.
4 الكسب يكون حلالا ويكون حراما وخيره ما كان حلالا؟ وفي الصحيح حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها إذ قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن أطيب ما أكل الرجل من كسبه وإن ولده من كسبه رواه أبو داود.
5 قال ابن عباس وجاهد وقتادة والسدي كانت تمشي بالنميمة بين الناس، تقول العرب فلان يحطب على فلان إذا ورش عليه أي حرش. قال الشاعر:
إن بني الأدرم حمالوا الحطب
هم الوشاة في الرضا وفي الغضب
ولا منافاة مع ما روي أنها كانت تحمل حزمة الشوك إذ هي تفعل هذا أو ذاك.
6 الجيد العنق شاهده قول الشاعر:
وجيد كجيد الريم ليس بفاحش
إذا هي نصته ولا بمعطل
الريم: الظبي الأبيض الخالص البياض. ونصته: رفعته،. والمعطل الذي لا حلي له.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (892)
سور(الإخلاص - الفلق)
المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 628الى صــــ 631)

سورة الإخلاص
مكية وآياتها أربع آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله أحد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا أحد (4)
شرح الكلمات:
قل هو الله أحد: أي قل لمن سألك يا نبينا عن ربك هو الله أحد.
الله الصمد: أي الله الذي لا تنبغي إلا له, الصمد: السيد الذي يصمد إليه في الحوائج. فهم المقصود في قضاء الحوائج على الدوام.
لم يلد: أي لا يفنى إذ لا شيء يلد إلا وهو فان بائد لا محالة.
ولم يولد: أي ليس بمحدث بأن لم يكن فكان هو كائن أولا وأبدا.
ولم يكن له كفوا أحد: أي لم يكن أحد شبيه له أو مثيل إذ ليس كمثله شيء.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قل هو الله أحد1} الآيات الأربع المباركات نزلت جوابا لمن قالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من المشركين انسب2 لنا ربك أو صفة لنا فقال تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قل أي لمن سألوك ذلك هو الله أحد3 الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد, ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أي ربي هو الله أي الإله الذي لا تنبغي الألوهية إلا له, ولا تصلح العبادة إلا له أحد في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله فليس له نظير ولا مثيل في ذلك إذ هو خالق الكل ومالك الجميع فلن تكون المحدثات المخلوقات كخالقها ومحدثها الله إي المعبود الذي لا معبود بحق إلا هو, الصمد أي السيد المقصود في قضاء الحوائج الذي استغنى عن كل خلقه وافتقر الكل إليه لم يلد أي لم يكن له ولد لانتفاء 
من يجانسه إذ الولد يجانس والده, والمجانسة منفية عنه تعالى إذ ليس كمثله شيء ولم يولد لانتفاء الحدوث عنه تعالى.
{ولم يكن له كفوا أحد} أي ولم يكن أحد كفوا له ولا مثيلا ولا نظيرا ولا شبيها إذ ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير. فلذا هو يعرف بالأحدية والصمدية فالأحدية هو أنه واحد في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله لم يكن له كفو ولا شبيه ولا نظير والصمدية هي أنه المستغني عن كل ما سواه والمفتقر إليه في وجوده وبقائه كل ما عداه كما يعرف بأسمائه وصفاته وأياته.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- معرفة الله تعالى بأسمائه وصفاته.
2- تقرير التوحيد والنبوة.
3- بطلان نسبة الولد إلى الله تعالى.
4- وجوب عبادته تعالى وحده لا شريك له فيها, إذ هو الله ذو الألوهية على خلقه دون سواه.
__________
1 ورد في فضل السورة أنها تعدل ثلث القرآن رواه البخاري وروى مسلم عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث رجلا على سرية وكان يقرأ لأصحابه في صلاتهم فيختم ب (قل هو الله أحد) فلما رجعوا ذكروا ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال سلوه لأي شيء يصنع ذلك؟ فسألوه فقال لأنها صفة الرحمن فأنا أحب أن أقرأ بها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" أخبروه أن الله عز وجل يحبه".
2 روى الترمذي عن أبي كعب أن المشركين قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنسب لنا ربك فأنزل الله عز وجل قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد.
3 أحد أصلها وحد قلبت الواو فيها همزة قال النابغة:
كان رحلي وقد زال النهار بنا
بذي الجليل على مستأنس وحد
وأحد مرفوع على أنه خبر لمبتدأ تقديره هو أحد (وهو) ضمير شأن أي المسؤول عنه هو الله أحد.
******************************  **
سورة الفلق
مكية وآياتها أربع آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل أعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق إذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد (5)
شرح الكلمات:
أعوذ: أي أستجير واتحصن.
الفلق: أي الصبح.
من شر ما خلق: من حيوان وجماد.
غاسق إذا وقب: أي الليل إذا أظلم أو القمر إذا غاب.
النفاثات: أي السواحر اللاتي ينفثن.
في العقد: أي في العقد التي يعقدنها.
حاسد إذا حسد: أي إذا أظهر حسده وأعمله.
معنى الآيات:
قوله  تعالى {قل أعوذ برب الفلق} 1 أنه لما سحر لبيد بن معصم2 اليهودي بالمدينة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل تعالى المعوذتين فرقاه بهما جبريل فشفاه  الله تعالى ولذا فالسورتان مدنيتان وقوله تعالى {قل أعوذ برب الفلق} أي قل  يا رسولنا أعوذ أي أستجير وأتحصن برب افلق وهو الله عز وجل إذ هو فالق  الإصباح وفالق الحب والنوى ولا يقدر على ذلك إلا هو لعظيم قدرته وسعة علمه.  {من شر ما خلق} أي من شر ما خلق تعالى من الكائنات من حيوان مكلف كالإنسان  وغير مكلف كسائر الحيوانات ومن الجمادات أي من شر كل ذي شر منها ومن سائر  المخلوقات. وقوله {ومن شر غاسق إذا وقب} أي الليل إذا أظلم والقمر3 إذا غاب  إذ الظلام بدخول الليل أو بغياب القمر يكون مظنة خروج الحيات السامة  والحيوانات المفترسة والجماعات المتلصصة للسطو والسرقة وابتغاء الشر  والفساد. وقوله تعالى {ومن شر النفاثات في العقد} أي وتعوذ بالله برب الفلق  من شر الساحر وهن النساء اللاتي ينفثن في كل عقدة يرقين عليها ويعقدنها  والنفث هي إخراج هواء من الفم بدون ريق ولذا ورد من عقد عقدة ونفث فيها فقد  سحر. وقوله تعالى {ومن شر حاسد4 إذا حسد5} أي وتعوذ برب الفلق من شر حاسد  أي من الناس إذا حسد أي أظهره حسده فابتغاك بضر أو أرادك بشر أو طلبك بسوء  بحسده لك لأن الحسد طلب زوال النعمة هن المحسود وسواء أرادها له أو لم  يردها وهو شر الحسد.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب التعوذ بالله والاستعاذة بجنابه تعالى من ك مخوف لا يقدر المرء على دفعه لخفائه أو عدم القدرة عليه.
2- تحريم النفث في العقد إذ هو من السحر. والسحر كفر وحد الساحر ضربة بالسيف.
3- تحريم الحسد قطعيا وهو داء خطير حمل ابن آدم على قتل أخيه وحمل إخوة يوسف على الكيد له.
4- الغبطة ليست من الحسد للحديث الصحيح: "لا حسد إلا في اثنتين" إذ المراد به الغبطة.
__________
1  هذه أولى المعوذتين والثانية الناس وقبلهما الصمد قال فيهن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم لم يتعوذ الناس بمثلهن وفي صحيح البخاري ومسلم عن عائشة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اشتكى قرأ على نفسه بالمعوذتين وينفث  فلما اشتد وجعه كنت أقرأ عليه وأمسح عنه بيده رجاء بركتها.
2 حديث سحر  لبيد بن الأعصم اليهودي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابت في الصحيح وغيرهما.  ومما رقى به جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله "بسم الله أرقيك من كل  شيء يؤذيك من شر حاسد وعين والله يشفيك.
3 روى الترمذي وصححه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى القمر فقال يا عائشة  استعيذي بالله من شر هذا فإن هذا هو الغاسق إذا وقب.
4 روى النسائي عن  أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من عقد عقدة ثم نفث فيها فقد  سحر ومن سحر فقد أشرك ومن تعلق شيئا وكل إليه. لهذا كره بعض السلف النفث في  الرقية وقالوا يرقى ولا ينفث, والجمهور على الجواز.
5 الحسد حرام وهو  أول ذنب عصى به الله تعالى إذ حسد إبليس آدم وحسد قابيل هابيل وحقيقته تمني  زوال النعمة على الغير لتحصل له, أو لا تحصل وهو شر الحسد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
تفسير  القرآن الكريم (أيسر التفاسير)
-   للشيخ : (            أبوبكر الجزائري       ) 
الحلقة (893)
**سورة الناس
مدنية وآياتها ست آيات
**المجلد الخامس (صـــــــ 632الى صــــ 633)


سورة الناس
مدنية وآياتها ست آيات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل أعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) إله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)
شرح الكلمات:
أعوذ: أي أتحصن وأستجير.
برب الناس: أي خالقهم ومالكهم.
ملك الناس: أي سيد الناس ومالكهم وحاكمهم.
إله الناس: أي معبود الناس بحق إذ لا معبود سواه.
من شر الوسواس: أي من شر الشيطان سمى بالمصدر لكثرة ملابسته له.
الخناس: أي الذي يخنس ويتأخر عن القلب عند ذكر الله تعالى.
في صدور الناس: أي في قلوبهم إذا غفلوا عن ذكر الله تعالى.
من الجنة والناس: أي من شيطان الجن ومن شيطان الإنس.
معنى الآيات:
قوله تعالى {قل أعوذ برب الناس} هذه السورة هي إحدى المعوذتين الأولى الفلق وهذه الناس والأولى اشتملت على أربع خصال يستعاذ منها وهي من شر كل ذي شيء من سائر الخلق والثانية من شر ما يحدث في الظلام ظلام الليل أو ظلام القمر إذا غاب والثالثة من شر السواحر النفاثات في العقد والرابعة من شر حاسد إذا حسد وقد اشتملت هذه الأربعة على كل ما يخاف لأذاه وضرره أما سورة الناس فإنها قد اشتملت على شر واحد إلا أنه أخطر من تلك الأربع وذلك لتعلقه بالقلب، والقلب إذا فسد فسد كل شيء وإذا صلح صلح كل شيء ولذا كانت سورة الناس خاصة بالتعوذ من شر الوسواس الخناس الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس من الجنة والناس. فقوله تعالى {قل أعوذ برب الناس1 ملك الناس} أمر منه تعالى لرسوله وأمته تابعة له أعوذ أي أتحصن برب الناس أي خالقهم ومالكهم وإلههم الذي لا إله لهم سواه من شر الوسواس2 الذي هو الشيطان الموسوس في صدور الناس وذلك بصوت خفي لا يسمع فيلقى الشبه في القلب، والمخاوف والظنون السيئة ويزين القبيح ويقبح الحسن وذلك متى غفل المرء عن ذكر الله تعالى، وقوله تعالى {الخناس} هذا وصف للشيطان من الجن فإنه إذا ذكر العبد ربه خنس أي استتر وكأنه غاب ولم يغب فإذا غفل العبد عن ذكر الله عاد للوسوسة3.
وقوله تعالى {من الجنة والناس} يعني الموسوس للإنسان كما يكون من الجن يكون من الناس والإنسان يوسوس4 بمعنى يعمل عمل الشيطان في تزيين الشر وتحسين القبيح. والقاء الشبه في النفس، وإثارة الهواجس والخواطر بالكلمات الفاسدة والعبارات المضللة حتى إن ضرر الإنسان على الإنسان أكبر من ضرر الشيطان على الإنسان، إذ الشيطان من الجن يطرد بالاستعاذة وشيطان الإنس لا يطرد بها وإنما يصانع ويدارى للتخلص منه اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شر كل ذي شر ومن شر الإنس والجن، فأعذنا ربنا فإنه لا يعيذنا إلا أنت ربنا ولك الحمد والشكر.
هداية الآيات:
من هداية الآيات:
1- وجوب الاستعاذة بالله تعالى من شياطين الإنس والجن.
2- تقرير ربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته عز وجل.
3- بيان لفظ الاستعاذة وهو أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم كما بينته السنة الصحيحة إذ تلاحى رجلان في الروضة النبوية فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني أعلم كلمة لو قالها هذا لذهب عنه -أي الغضب-: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم".
__________
1 لما كان في الناس ملوك، وفيهم من يعبد الله تعالى ذكر تعالى أنه ملك الناس وإلههم ومعبودهم الحق الذي لا يستحق العبادة سواه فبه يستعاذ وبجنابه يلاذ.
2 جائز أن يكون المستعاذ منه لا الوسواس وإنما صاحب الوسواس وهو الشيطان أي من شر ذي الوسواس والوسوسة حديث النفس.
3 صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الوسوسة التي هي حديث النفس الخالية من القول والعمل معفو عنها ولا يؤاخذ به العبد لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله عز وجل تجاوز لأمتي عما حدثت أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم به".
4 قال مقاتل عن الشيطان في صورة خنزير يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم في العروق سلطه الله على ذلك وفي الصحيح "إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم".
******************************  *************
بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من نقل هذا التفسير
فى يوم الاربعاء الموافق
19 رمضان 1443هــ
20 إبريل 2022 مــ
*

----------

